# [MOD] LGA775 Support For LGA771 Xeon CPUs



## TB13

Hi everyone! I have been following a thread started a while ago about an awesome mod that is super simple and gives new life to the LGA775 platform. The original thread has become cluttered and the original poster hasn't updated his posts so I figured I would put together all of the findings into one thread to help any one interested. If you are interested in this mod, this is the place to find all the information you need about it!

Overview

This mod is for LGA775 motherboards only! It allows the use of LGA771 Xeon CPU's that are very affordable and powerful in many LGA775 motherboards with a few small modifications to the motherboard and CPU.

*How does it work?*

We are using a small sticker to flip two pins on the bottom of the CPU, then rotating the CPU to the correct position on in a LGA775 motherboard. If you want a more in-depth explanation, check this thread out: Explanation

*Why would I want to do this?*

Many people simply do not have the money to dump their old rig and buy a new one. The LGA775 platform has began to show its age in recent games and programs with most consumer processors. LGA771 Xeon processors are very affordable and blow most consumer level LGA775 cpu's out of the water. For example, a Xeon X5460 can be had for around $40. For $40 you can get a quad core CPU with 12mb of cache that runs at 3.16GHz stock. You also must remember that these CPU's were meant for servers, which means they are binned higher than the consumer level or even the extreme edition LGA775 CPU's. This usually equates to better overclocks and lower operating temperatures.

Compatibility

The following boards/chipsets have been proven compatible:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0ArP20vNBl1vSdHUxTTFLMEdmejU3Vi1WaVVqLVF4Vmc&single=true&gid=0&output=html&widget=true

Choosing the right motherboard for this mod is extremely important. Some boards need a simple microcode update while others will not post with the Xeon CPU's at all. I will attempt to create the most complete compatibility chart I can, but also take a look at post #3 and see if your board is listed.
If you are running a motherboard with the X38, X48, Q35, or Q45 chipset there is a high chance it may not be compatible with this mod!

The Mod

Before you modify your motherboard, update your bios to the latest version if you haven't already.

_*Disclaimer: I am not responsible for any damage you may do to your motherboard or CPU while performing this mod!*_

First gather the necessary tools and components:

A sharp knife: Xacto, box cutter, or anything similar
A LGA775 motherboard with a compatible Chipset
A LGA771 Xeon CPU
A "Pin Mod" Sticker Link 1
Optional:
A pair of tweezers
A well lit room or a lamp to light up your work space

Lets start with the motherboard. First located the two CPU guides in the CPU socket:


Now use your knife and cut them both off



Once you do that you are done with half the mod!

Now get your CPU and "Pin Mod" stickers, tweezers come in handy when applying the stickers



And stick the sticker on with the little triangle facing the triangle on the bottom of the CPU



Now make sure when placing the CPU into the socket you line up the triangle on the CPU and the triangle on the socket!



You did it! Now put your system back together and get to overclocking!

Conclusion

If you made it this far, you either completed the mod or have read through the thread and are still unsure about it. If you have completed the mod, make a post sharing your success, it will help get others to try the mod for themselves. If you still aren't unsure about it, have a look at some of the others who have done completed the mod.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Servos*
> 
> Weirdest/best upgrade deal I've ever made. Sold my q6700 enough to buy a e5440, the adapter, some mayhems dye (for main computer). And hands down the e5440>q6700
> 
> Well the evga 780i seems to play nice with the E5440.
> I oc'ed it to 4.0ghz, but my vdroop was pretty bad. Didn't crash, but ibt faild after 2-3 tests.
> So stuck it at 3.2 for 1:1 fsb:ram.
> 
> The crasiest part is the temps. I let this go for about an hour and nothing hits over 55*c (even at 4.0ghz). I thought maybe it realtemp was misreading the sensor, but I felt the exhaust and it wasn't particularly over-wam. My q6700 was hotter under load stock.
> 
> Didn't realize I was using old bios too, off to flash em.
> 
> 
> 
> bumped it up to 3.4ghz, somehow I had the multi at 8 instead of 8.5.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imi2003*
> 
> Hi all
> I just successfully used a Xenon E5430 to work with a Gigabyte G41MT-S2P motherboard using a pin mod sticker and modding the socket
> There is only one problem since my E5430 is a E0 stepping it has disabled sse 4.1 etc.
> Does any one have a modded bios for this motherboard or can any one point me in the direction of some sort of tutorial so I can have a go myself
> oh and this motherboard is pants for overclocking wont go over 335fsb without locking up on boot
> 
> 
> Thanks imi2003


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrad*
> 
> Awesome news i fortunately got lucky and my X5460 posted right away with bios P32 on my Evga 680i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'm going to install it on my 780i since it overclocks better. I wasnt expecting it to work though on the 680i since it didnt officially support 45nm Yorkfield quad cores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to start testing overclocks with it next to see how high it can go, i wonder if it will overclock as nice as the Q6600s.
> 
> Thanks so much to all who contributed to this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: alright just got it up and running on my XFX 780i also, running bios P09.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this engineering sample X5460 might have an unlocked multi because its letting me select any multiplier i want


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> So, I posted on bios-mods.com earlier today and never got a reply. Being incredibly impatient and bored I decided to try and mod the BIOS myself, I'll let the picture do the rest of the talking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ladies and gents, if anyone here needs a BIOS modded to support Xeons or other 775 CPU's let me know and I can do it.
> 
> I'll be back later with some overclocking results


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Bump for this thread!
> 
> These guys showed up this afternoon and I got to installing them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are somewhat like the ones OP had, but they do not need to be cut and have adhesive pre applied. Peel the adhesive, mod the socket, and drop it in. Bam, quad core awesomeness!
> 
> 
> 
> Booted up no problem on my Foxconn G31 board.
> 
> 
> 
> Its running a bit warm, but I will pick up a new heatsink sometime soon and hopefully overclock it a bit.


----------



## bluenight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *000000*
> 
> *[HOW-TO]* Updating the CPU Microcodes (AMI/Award)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Just for reference. Skip it if you don't want to dive deep
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a guide how to obtain the microcodes from the Intel website.
> http://donovan6000.blogspot.ru/2013/06/insyde-bios-modding-cpu-microcodes.html
> 
> BTW, there broken link to the *microdecode* tool, so i have to attached it.
> 
> microdecode.zip 17k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, there are two different ways, depends on your BIOS type (Award or AMI):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How to update cpucodes in the Award BIOS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Create a blank file "ncpucode.bin"
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> type NUL > NCPUCODE.BIN
> 
> 
> Extract the existing cpucodes from the BIOS image:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN
> 
> 
> Merge existing and the new cpucodes:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> copy /b ncpucode.bin + cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin + cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin + cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin ncpucode.bin
> 
> 
> Make it "read-only" to prevent from deletion after the update is complete:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> attrib +R ncpucode.bin
> 
> 
> Update the BIOS image with the new cpucodes:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN
> 
> 
> Double check that cpucodes have been added:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> intelmicrocodelist.exe BIOS.BIN
> 
> At the end of the output you should find the following lines:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> CPUID=10676 UpdateRev=60F 2010/09/29 Checksum=8FE1A243 PlatformID=2
> CPUID=10676 UpdateRev=60F 2010/09/29 Checksum=8FE1A207 PlatformID=6
> CPUID=1067A UpdateRev=A0B 2010/09/28 Checksum=B007E7B0 PlatformID=2,6
> 
> Also, you may use cbrom to ensure that cpucodes have been successfully added:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /D
> 
> 
> Now flash modified BIOS image and you're done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How to update cpucodes in the AMI BIOS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open the ROM file with MMTOOL
> Choose the "CPU PATH" tab
> Browse for the cpucode (*.bin) files and insert it one by one.
> Save the modified image
> Flash it and you're done!
> A slightly easier compared to the Award way, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lga771_microcodes.zip 16k .zip file
> 
> 
> CBROM195.zip 84k .zip file
> 
> 
> intelmicrocodelist_v04a.zip 43k .zip file
> 
> 
> MMTool_322_1B_21Fix.zip 150k .zip file


that's good







, can you help me mod bios for x48 asus rampage formular, i cannt post with xeon x5260









here the lastest bios

RAMPAGE-ASUS-Formula-1001.zip 979k .zip file


----------



## bgdwiepp

I posted this is the other thread, but i think it's welcome here too, I can't confirm it, but it looks pretty accurate;


----------



## davtylica

Am i correct to assume that both links for the pin mod stickers come with pre applied adhesive? I ordered the stickers from the first link.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Am i correct to assume that both links for the pin mod stickers come with pre applied adhesive? I ordered the stickers from the first link.


I can confirm the ones from the first link do have adhesive.


----------



## davtylica

Good to know because i almost ordered the stickers from the second link since they were cheaper. This may be the cheapest mod ever. $32 for a x5460 and $19 for pin stickers how does one argue with that?


----------



## davtylica

Does anyone know if it is safe to clean the bottom side of a processor with alcohol? For whatever reason my Xeon came with TIM caked on the bottom of one corner. I dont see why you shouldnt be able to do this without any consequences but i thought id make sure first.


----------



## MTP04

What an awesome find to be able to use 771 cpu's in 775 sockets...hats off to the one that put it out there for us.









Anyway, I picked up a few of those adapters from alibaba(thanks OP) and got myself a E5440 to try in a Lenovo M58 SFF. First off I tried the patched E5440 in a Zotac GF9300 ITX and it booted and ran windows perfectly. So then I tried the Lenovo and it wouldn't post, even with the latest bios. I have zero bios modding knowledge and was wondering if someone can mod it for me?


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTP04*
> 
> What an awesome find to be able to use 771 cpu's in 775 sockets...hats off to the one that put it out there for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I picked up a few of those adapters from alibaba(thanks OP) and got myself a E5440 to try in a Lenovo M58 SFF. First off I tried the patched E5440 in a Zotac GF9300 ITX and it booted and ran windows perfectly. So then I tried the Lenovo and it wouldn't post, even with the latest bios. I have zero bios modding knowledge and was wondering if someone can mod it for me?


I might be able to mod it for you, is the BIOS file a .bin? If it is I can add the microcodes and it should work.


----------



## MTP04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> I might be able to mod it for you, is the BIOS file a .bin? If it is I can add the microcodes and it should work.


Unfortunately its *.usf


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTP04*
> 
> Unfortunately its *.usf


Can you post a link to it? I might be able to get it to work.


----------



## MTP04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Can you post a link to it? I might be able to get it to work.


Here you go, http://download.lenovo.com/ibmdl/pub/pc/pccbbs/thinkcentre_bios/5cjt77a.zip

EDIT, replaced the link with a zipped download instead of a executable. Just a bit cleaner that way.


----------



## Caz

Wow, even though I won't try it, this is pretty epic. Hopefully in a half dozen years someone does the same thing with 1155 and 1156.









Rep'd.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTP04*
> 
> Here you go, http://download.lenovo.com/ibmdl/pub/pc/pccbbs/thinkcentre_bios/5cjt77a.zip
> 
> EDIT, replaced the link with a zipped download instead of a executable. Just a bit cleaner that way.


Wow, I've never seen a BIOS packaged like that, its just a bunch of files. Do you have the .usf you mentioned earlier?


----------



## MTP04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Wow, I've never seen a BIOS packaged like that, its just a bunch of files. Do you have the .usf you mentioned earlier?


Try this, http://www.mediafire.com/?jnmqzr66a50mnn2

EDIT, just in case your able to figure it out my E5440 is a EO stepping SLBBJ.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTP04*
> 
> Try this, http://www.mediafire.com/?jnmqzr66a50mnn2
> 
> EDIT, just in case your able to figure it out my E5440 is a EO stepping SLBBJ.


Hmm, CBROM won't open it. When it boots, does it say if it has an award BIOS or a Phoenix BIOS?


----------



## MTP04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Hmm, CBROM won't open it. When it boots, does it say if it has an award BIOS or a Phoenix BIOS?


Yeah, its a Phoenix.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTP04*
> 
> Yeah, its a Phoenix.


Alright, I was using the wrong tool. I will give it another shot tomorrow after school.


----------



## bgdwiepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Does anyone know if it is safe to clean the bottom side of a processor with alcohol? For whatever reason my Xeon came with TIM caked on the bottom of one corner. I dont see why you shouldnt be able to do this without any consequences but i thought id make sure first.


Yeah, she'll be right mate, could probably get away with just rubbing it off with a coffee filter even.


----------



## MTP04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Alright, I was using the wrong tool. I will give it another shot tomorrow after school.


Thanks TB13, I appreciate it.


----------



## davtylica

I found some x5470's on ebay last night...they are selling fast. Wish i had waited but i still got a damn good deal on my x5460. I just thought id share this with you all.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221299066953?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_2092wt_904


----------



## LDV617

I found LOTS of those for under $50 a piece from various sellers when looking. Gonna look for a nice mobo to test out my cheaper dual cores in the mail first.

Found these at an amazing stock/price;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-Intel-Xeon-E5410-Quad-Core-2-33GHz-CPU-Processor-LGA771-SLBBC-60-Available-/161127915970?pt=CPUs&hash=item2583f8e1c2

I don't know the history or OC capabilities for this chip though,


----------



## LDV617

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-DP45SG-ATX-LGA775-DDR3-P45-Express-Chipset-Refurbished-Board-Only-/181235602508?pt=Motherboards&hash=item2a327bd44c

Do OEM Intel boards OC? I always assumed they had locked voltages, is this true?


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-DP45SG-ATX-LGA775-DDR3-P45-Express-Chipset-Refurbished-Board-Only-/181235602508?pt=Motherboards&hash=item2a327bd44c
> 
> Do OEM Intel boards OC? I always assumed they had locked voltages, is this true?


That board will probably be locked down, but I bet there is someone out there that could unlock the overclocking features.


----------



## TB13

I figured I would share this here, I rebuilt a PC a while back and kept this motherboard. It is a Foxconn Irvine, based off of the nVidia 630i chipset. I tossed my X5460 in it just to see what happened and it worked! It worked better than my Abit IP35 Pro...



And here the Quad Core beast is...


----------



## LDV617

Those foxconn boards are $40 on Ebay.

What's the bios like?

Features for a light OC?

Ideally I'd like to get a quad to 4.0ghz and get a SLI rig.. I can get 560 / 560 ti from microcenter for like $150 a pair. That's a beast of a machine for under 4-500. May be worth reselling


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

I've got some extra 771 chips laying around and I know a few friends with chips as well! Neat stuff


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I found LOTS of those for under $50 a piece from various sellers when looking. Gonna look for a nice mobo to test out my cheaper dual cores in the mail first.


Please find me an x5470 for $50 bucks and i will be your best friend lol.


----------



## LDV617

Sorry I just realized that said x5470, I was looking at x5460.

My bad









Seems like they were commonly paired in the 771 board

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Matching-Pair-Intel-Xeon-X5460-SLANP-3-16GHz-12M-Cache-1333-Socket-771-LGA771-/321229740541?pt=CPUs&hash=item4acac8d9fd

lots of cheap pairs. Once I do some testing this is probably what I'll get.

Unless I should really pitch for the x5460?


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Sorry I just realized that said x5470, I was looking at x5460.
> 
> My bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless I should really pitch for the x5460?


No worries...hehe i knew better anyways lol.

I would not look at anything below an E5440. Which is basically a Q9550 with lower TDP. For how cheap the x5460's are one would be hard pressed to find a better deal. They are a powerhouse of a processor for its time.


----------



## LDV617

Ok that is probably what I will go with, but gotta confirm my capability with a e4130


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Those foxconn boards are $40 on Ebay.
> 
> What's the bios like?
> 
> Features for a light OC?
> 
> Ideally I'd like to get a quad to 4.0ghz and get a SLI rig.. I can get 560 / 560 ti from microcenter for like $150 a pair. That's a beast of a machine for under 4-500. May be worth reselling


No overclocking features sadly, it came out of an HP system so it has a barebones BIOS. Its pretty cool that it works though, considering the board only has a 20pin and no CPU power.


----------



## MTP04

TB13, I don't mean to push you but any luck with the bios?


----------



## LDV617

I found a 780i locally I can get with 4gb ddr2 for 60$. I'd say that's a steal.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTP04*
> 
> TB13, I don't mean to push you but any luck with the bios?


I dont mean to be rude but, for the sake of keeping this thread as clutter free as possible can we please use PM's for questions of this nature?


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTP04*
> 
> TB13, I don't mean to push you but any luck with the bios?


Sorry for not getting back to you on that. I downloaded every BIOS tool I could find and couldn't get any of them to open it other than a information tool that told me it was an IBM BIOS, which really doesn't help :/ I'll keep looking around, but I can't say for sure that I will get it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I found a 780i locally I can get with 4gb ddr2 for 60$. I'd say that's a steal.


Lucky, that is a good deal. You should pick it up and send it to me... for science...


----------



## legoman786

I was gunning for a Q6600 on eBay, but I'll go this route instead.

I can't see the G Sheet at work (Yay proxies and filtering and such), so can someone tell me if the DFI LP45 Dark plays nice with Xeons?


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I was gunning for a Q6600 on eBay, but I'll go this route instead.
> 
> I can't see the G Sheet at work (Yay proxies and filtering and such), so can someone tell me if the DFI LP45 Dark plays nice with Xeons?


It should work, most P45 boards support the Xeons. The only bad thing is that DFI's X48 and X38 boards do not support them so DFI may not have added the micro codes into their P45 boards.


----------



## CrispySilicon

BEWARE of buying from the first link. From seller "lin jack" on aliexpress.

I just waited 5 days for my payment to be processed, then another 5 or 6 days of "processing time" and NOTHING.

Order automatically cancelled and refunded to my card after wasting almost two weeks of my time.

Yesterday, when it got down to only 24 hours left, I tried to contact the seller using the chat feature, no response, tried sending an email message, no response.

Again, do NOT order from the following link.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2013-New-Products-Server-Super-Intel-Quad-Core-XEON-E5450-CPU-LGA-771-Turn-755-Adapter/864318160.html


----------



## davtylica

+1 to the first link not working. check these out i just bought a set.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Upgrading-Adapter-let-771cpu-install-into-lga775-PCs-several-dollars-pcs-/251359399542?pt=CPUs&hash=item3a86300e76#ht_3690wt_1255

Once i can confirm these work properly i will post them on Ebay in sets of 2 so more people have access to them.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrispySilicon*
> 
> BEWARE of buying from the first link. From seller "lin jack" on aliexpress.
> 
> I just waited 5 days for my payment to be processed, then another 5 or 6 days of "processing time" and NOTHING.
> 
> Order automatically cancelled and refunded to my card after wasting almost two weeks of my time.
> 
> Yesterday, when it got down to only 24 hours left, I tried to contact the seller using the chat feature, no response, tried sending an email message, no response.
> 
> Again, do NOT order from the following link.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2013-New-Products-Server-Super-Intel-Quad-Core-XEON-E5450-CPU-LGA-771-Turn-755-Adapter/864318160.html
> 
> edit:
> if anyone who already got some adapter would let one go for a couple bucks, please let me know. I'll wait 2 days before I try and order more from someone else.


Hmm, I ordered mine from there, I had no problems what so ever. It looks like they may be out of stock.

I found these today, I might order a bunch and throw them up on eBay for everyone in the U.S. who wants them.

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Whisper-three-generations-771-775-smd-771-775-thinkforwards-771cpu-20/728130_1220817063.html


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> +1 if anyone has excessive amounts of stickers please PM me. I need at least 2 of them and will make it worth the time. Has anyone tried the second link?


I haven't tried the second link, but I added another link I found today.


----------



## MTP04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> I dont mean to be rude but, for the sake of keeping this thread as clutter free as possible can we please use PM's for questions of this nature?


You're right, next time I'll take it to PM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Sorry for not getting back to you on that. I downloaded every BIOS tool I could find and couldn't get any of them to open it other than a information tool that told me it was an IBM BIOS, which really doesn't help :/ I'll keep looking around, but I can't say for sure that I will get it.


I thought it might be a long shot but was worth a try. Thanks for your time anyway.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> It should work, most P45 boards support the Xeons. The only bad thing is that DFI's X48 and X38 boards do not support them so DFI may not have added the micro codes into their P45 boards.


A gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## p4spooky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluenight*
> 
> that's good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , can you help me mod bios for x48 asus rampage formular, i cannt post with xeon x5260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here the lastest bios
> 
> RAMPAGE-ASUS-Formula-1001.zip 979k .zip file


Please try the modified bios and let me know if it works.Reps appreciated









Changes Made:

1. Intel Option ROM 12.7.0.1936
2. Marvell LAN: 6.68.13
3. JMicron IDE/364: 1.08.01
4. Update CPU Microcodes (Latest from microcode.dat 2013/02/22)
5. Add Xeon Microcode patches

RAMPAGE-ASUS-Formula-1001M-XEON.zip 2011k .zip file


----------



## TB13

I picked up 3 AsRock boards today. I am going to test them out tonight. One is DDR3 too, that should be interesting...


----------



## legoman786

Talked the wife into it. Just waiting on funding now.


----------



## davtylica

Tell her what's hers is yours and what's yours is yours. Lol probably not a good idea. You'd be risking the big "D" and then it wouldn't matter because everything would be hers again. Haha hope you get the money fast because it won't take long for this mod to become popular and we all know what that will do to prices....


----------



## LDV617

How old is this mod?


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> How old is this mod?


The first post on these forums about it was 6 months ago, but the adapters weren't readaly available then.


----------



## LDV617

Wow interesting.


----------



## MTP04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrispySilicon*
> 
> BEWARE of buying from the first link. From seller "lin jack" on aliexpress.
> 
> I just waited 5 days for my payment to be processed, then another 5 or 6 days of "processing time" and NOTHING.
> 
> Order automatically cancelled and refunded to my card after wasting almost two weeks of my time.
> 
> Yesterday, when it got down to only 24 hours left, I tried to contact the seller using the chat feature, no response, tried sending an email message, no response.
> 
> Again, do NOT order from the following link.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2013-New-Products-Server-Super-Intel-Quad-Core-XEON-E5450-CPU-LGA-771-Turn-755-Adapter/864318160.html


Got mine from that seller as well and without issue. Ordered Sep 22 and received approx 3 weeks later.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTP04*
> 
> Got mine from that seller as well and without issue. Ordered Sep 22 and received approx 3 weeks later.


Where are you located? It only took 6 days for them to get to me from that link.

Also, I can confirm the AsRock G41C-GS works flawlessly with the Xeons. I tossed my X5460 in it today and it booted up no problem. I have a G41M-VS3 I am going to try when I get some DDR3 also, hopefully its a decent overclocker.

As for my 2 G31M-GS boards, I think they are dead







Both refuse to post with a Core 2 Duo and will not even power up unless you have the CPU power unplugged. Anyone ever have this issue? I have tried other power supplies with no luck. Could the RAM be an issue? I only have DDR533 and 400 sticks, and the board says it only supports DDR2 800 and 667.


----------



## MTP04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Where are you located? It only took 6 days for them to get to me from that link.


I'm in Canada but I also chose the slowest shipping option which was China Post. What shipping option did you use to get it in 6 days?


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTP04*
> 
> I'm in Canada but I also chose the slowest shipping option which was China Post. What shipping option did you use to get it in 6 days?


I just choose the default shipping option.


----------



## davtylica

TB13 can you please consider removing the first link you posted for the adapters? Ive requested twice to have my order cancel and they denied it both times...not to mention the supplier "Lin jack" does not respond to any messages. Maybe any future headaches can be avoided if it were just removed.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> TB13 can you please consider removing the first link you posted for the adapters? Ive requested twice to have my order cancel and they denied it both times...not to mention the supplier "Lin jack" does not respond to any messages. Maybe any future headaches can be avoided if it were just removed.


+1, I second this


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> TB13 can you please consider removing the first link you posted for the adapters? Ive requested twice to have my order cancel and they denied it both times...not to mention the supplier "Lin jack" does not respond to any messages. Maybe any future headaches can be avoided if it were just removed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> +1, I second this


Will do when I get home today

Edit: Done!


----------



## CrispySilicon

Now on Ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Upgrading-Adapter-let-771cpu-install-into-lga775-PCs-several-dollars-pcs-/251361307537?pt=CPUs&hash=item3a864d2b91

I messaged the guy about shipping options and he responded quickly

"epacket is not fast, it takes about 27 days, then, also can ship by China Post registered letter, the charge is nearly the same, takes about 15-30 days

The fastest way is also by DHL or Fedex agent, but very expensive, about 25USD to USA"

Seems legit, already has one positive feedback on the adapters.


----------



## TB13

Got my E5420 working in my G41M-VS3. DDR3 goodness







Does anyone want me to run some benchmarks?


----------



## LDV617

Don't suicide your rig lol.

But so good to know, I use a g41 board at work that uses ddr3, and at my Microcenter they sell some mATX g41's for like 50$

They can adjust voltage as well, but idk if I want to OC on those boards lol.

& Keep in mind, with these unlocked CPUs, an OC on the BCLK will put a _lot_ of stress on the mobo


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrispySilicon*
> 
> Now on Ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Upgrading-Adapter-let-771cpu-install-into-lga775-PCs-several-dollars-pcs-/251361307537?pt=CPUs&hash=item3a864d2b91
> 
> I messaged the guy about shipping options and he responded quickly
> 
> "epacket is not fast, it takes about 27 days, then, also can ship by China Post registered letter, the charge is nearly the same, takes about 15-30 days
> 
> The fastest way is also by DHL or Fedex agent, but very expensive, about 25USD to USA"
> 
> Seems legit, already has one positive feedback on the adapters.


I also ordered from this link and they were very friendly and responsive. Shipped in less than afew days via china post


----------



## Vanquished

Will this work on any of the generic boards that come in dell pcs? I see cheap dell towers all the time and slotting in a dual-core or even quad upgrade in them just to run at a stock clocks would be a really good deal.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanquished*
> 
> Will this work on any of the generic boards that come in dell pcs? I see cheap dell towers all the time and slotting in a dual-core or even quad upgrade in them just to run at a stock clocks would be a really good deal.


I'm not sure, no one has tested it yet. I have ran a OEM HP motherboard with a Xeon without issues, but the board was manufactured by Foxconn.

Most boards that support 45nm core CPU's will accept a Xeon, but there is no way of knowing for sure until someone gives it a shot.


----------



## TB13

Here is a little food for thought. I decided to run Valley on my main rig, that is running an i7 960 @ 3.8GHz and on my Xeon system at 2.5GHz. The results? Well, take a look for yourself. My 460 is the best video card I have at the moment, but I might pick up something better this week.



Not really sure what to think about this, obviously my i7 can feed a beefier GPU, but the fact that my 2.5GHz Xeon can push a 460 in a newish engine just as well as my i7 is impressive, especially for the price.


----------



## Vanquished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Here is a little food for thought. I decided to run Valley on my main rig, that is running an i7 960 @ 3.8GHz and on my Xeon system at 2.5GHz. The results? Well, take a look for yourself. My 460 is the best video card I have at the moment, but I might pick up something better this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really sure what to think about this, obviously my i7 can feed a beefier GPU, but the fact that my 2.5GHz Xeon can push a 460 in a newish engine just as well as my i7 is impressive, especially for the price.


The minimum fps is lower but the fact it's running at stock is pretty nice. What kind of marks does the xeon post if you oc to 3ghz?


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanquished*
> 
> The minimum fps is lower but the fact it's running at stock is pretty nice. What kind of marks does the xeon post if you oc to 3ghz?


My chip won't overclock for crap. I can up the FSB 10MHz , but after that it won't post. My board's FSB wall is way above 343MHz, so that isn't the problem. I guess I just got a crappy chip









I might be picking up a X5450 or something similar to do some more testing and overclocking with, I ended up selling my Foxconn board and X5460 to a friend who needed a PC.


----------



## Vanquished

That's too bad. How much did you pay for that chip? If I can get one of those mod strips I'd get a cpu and try it out in some of the cheap dell boards.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanquished*
> 
> That's too bad. How much did you pay for that chip? If I can get one of those mod strips I'd get a cpu and try it out in some of the cheap dell boards.


I paid $20 for it, I wasn't expecting it to be amazing, but its pretty good for $20.

It would be awesome if they work in Dell systems, they are super cheap and easy to find. You could probably upgrade a bunch of systems to quad cores and sell them for a decent profit.


----------



## Vanquished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> I paid $20 for it, I wasn't expecting it to be amazing, but its pretty good for $20.
> 
> It would be awesome if they work in Dell systems, they are super cheap and easy to find. You could probably upgrade a bunch of systems to quad cores and sell them for a decent profit.


Even the dual-core xeons would be a nice bump over the single/dual pentiums or celerons that are in them. I'm just thinking for ease of use a pre-fab system would be a great setup for friends / family to recommend.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanquished*
> 
> Even the dual-core xeons would be a nice bump over the single/dual pentiums or celerons that are in them. I'm just thinking for ease of use a pre-fab system would be a great setup for friends / family to recommend.


Very true, you can pick up a X5260 for $10, thats a 3.33GHz dual core for $10... Crazy value


----------



## TB13

So, more benchmarks! With my GTX 460 and my E5420 @ 2.5GHz I decided to run the BioShock Infinite benchmark. I am wayyyy to lazy to make graphs, so here is the raw data:

Ultra presets, 1080p:

Min FPS: 11
Max FPS: 65
Average FPS: 35

High presets, 1080p:

Min FPS: 8
Max FPS: 92
Average FPS: 57

I'm not sure why the minimum FPS is so low, maybe it has to do with the clock being so low. I also played a bit of the game and it is very playable. Ultra drops some frames, but that is to be expected with a 2.5GHz CPU. High presets are smooth, I never experienced any noticeable frame drops.

For a system I have around $200 into, it performs incredibly. I will do some runs on my i7 rig and some with a E7300 to compare to, and I might just make a graph...


----------



## Vanquished

Yea these are really solid chips for their age. Backing it up with a good video card is good too.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> So, more benchmarks! With my GTX 460 and my E5420 @ 2.5GHz I decided to run the BioShock Infinite benchmark. I am wayyyy to lazy to make graphs, so here is the raw data:
> 
> Ultra presets, 1080p:
> 
> Min FPS: 11
> Max FPS: 65
> Average FPS: 35
> 
> High presets, 1080p:
> 
> Min FPS: 8
> Max FPS: 92
> Average FPS: 57
> 
> I'm not sure why the minimum FPS is so low, maybe it has to do with the clock being so low. I also played a bit of the game and it is very playable. Ultra drops some frames, but that is to be expected with a 2.5GHz CPU. High presets are smooth, I never experienced any noticeable frame drops.
> 
> For a system I have around $200 into, it performs incredibly. I will do some runs on my i7 rig and some with a E7300 to compare to, and I might just make a graph...


Here's how to compare CPUS:

http://www.passmark.com/products/index.htm

Download and run Performance Test 8.0 and post your results here. For reference purposes, I include the results of my S775 Core 2 Extreme [email protected] GHz (9X444MHz).





Specs:
========
Intel Core 2 Extreme [email protected] GHz (9X444MHz) (Socket 775)
Asus P5Q Deluxe (Intel P45 Express Chipset-DDR2)
8GB DDR2 GSkill Extreme Performance [email protected] MHz
Gigabyte Nividia GTX 580 SOC (Overclocked)

Pass Mark Results:
================
CPU MARKS: 6152
3D GRAPHICS MARKS: 5289
MEMORY MARKS (DDR2): 1424

And for good measure, a screenie of a memory benchmark from EVEREST to compare your memory performance:



Unfortunately I don't have an X48 board and DDR3. If I did, I would score much higher. Hope this helps.


----------



## Deni

I was wondering how fast are these chips in comparison to latest ones.

I received a x3363. Haven't received the stickers yet but I hope to reach around 3.8 - 4.0 GHz with it. What would this be comparable to?


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deni*
> 
> I was wondering how fast are these chips in comparison to latest ones.
> 
> I received a x3363. Haven't received the stickers yet but I hope to reach around 3.8 - 4.0 GHz with it. What would this be comparable to?


Here's how to find out:

1. Run Performance Test 8.0 from the link above.
2. Write down your CPU MARKS score. In my case, it was 6152.
3. Visit this link here:

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/overclocked_cpus.html

Enter the above table with your CPU MARKS score.

In my case:

My CPU is faster than the following *overclocked* CPUS' *average* score:

Intel Core i5-2310 @ 2.90GHz
6,147
$203.75*
AMD Phenom II X6 1075T
6,122
$180.00*
Intel Xeon X3380 @ 3.16GHz
6,039
NA
AMD Phenom II X6 1045T
6,038
$299.00
Intel Core i5-4430 @ 3.00GHz
6,029
$184.99
Intel Xeon X5570 @ 2.93GHz
5,992
$1,109.95*
Intel Core i5-2400S @ 2.50GHz
5,984
$299.00*
Intel Xeon X3440 @ 2.53GHz
5,838
$249.99*
Intel Core i5-4570S @ 2.90GHz
5,819
$196.99
AMD Phenom II X6 1035T
5,804
$189.00*
Intel Core X 920 @ 2.00GHz
5,799
NA
Intel Core i7-3632QM @ 2.20GHz
5,777
NA
Intel Xeon E3-1280 @ 3.50GHz
5,766
$649.99*
Intel Core i5-2500S @ 2.70GHz
5,714
NA
Intel Core2 Quad Q9650 @ 3.00GHz
5,588
$379.35
Intel Core i5-2500T @ 2.30GHz
5,567
NA
Intel Xeon E5450 @ 3.00GHz
5,472
$1,058.95*
Intel Core2 Extreme X9650 @ 3.00GHz
5,430
$998.95*
AMD FX-4300 Quad-Core
5,415
$94.99
Intel Xeon E3-1220 V2 @ 3.10GHz
5,410

...and all CPUS with a score less that 5,410 CPU MARKS.

The *average* score of an *overclocked* Intel Core i5-2500 is 7,009 CPU MARKS. Using Intel Core i5-2500 as a reference CPU, we extract that my QX 9650 is 87.7% as fast as the average overclocked Intel Core i5-2500.


----------



## TB13

Okay, here are the scores:

PC Spec:

Xeon E5420 @ 2.5GHz (7.5x333)
AsRock G41M-VS3 R2.0
4GB Kingston DDR3
EVGA GTX 460


----------



## Arxontas

Looks like you need to overclock the beejesus out of it to get to an acceptable performance level. 4k marks is low. Ofc, what constitutes "acceptable performance level" is subjective and varies wildly from one person to the next.

How about you lay your hands on a Yorkfield Q9650 Xeon equivalent and see how much you can OC it? On the other hand, many of those CPUS have been ridden hard for the last uh 6 years or so and they are like old horses waiting for a bullet to put them out of their misery. Not much juice/OC headroom left in them.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Looks like you need to overclock the beejesus out of it to get to an acceptable performance level. 4k marks is low. Ofc, what constitutes "acceptable performance level" is subjective and varies wildly from one person to the next.
> 
> How about you lay your hands on a Yorkfield Q9650 Xeon equivalent and see how much you can OC it? On the other hand, many of those CPUS have been ridden hard for the last uh 6 years or so and they are like old horses waiting for a bullet to put them out of their misery. Not much juice/OC headroom left in them.


My E5420 seems like it's degraded pretty bad. It won't overclock more than 10mhz on stock voltage, and my board is voltage locked, so I am really limited with it. Honestly though, for $20 it performs pretty well.

I plan of grabbing a x5450 or an e5450 sometime soon and do some more testing. Should be interesting.


----------



## davtylica

Ive never heard of a processor degrading to the point it won't overclock...sounds like you have an underlying issue. Sounds more like a motherboard or power supply problem. On another note I should have my stickers by weeks end. I don't have Bioshock Infinite but i will run heaven 4.0 and post results @stock and overclocked.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Ive never heard of a processor degrading to the point it won't overclock...sounds like you have an underlying issue. Sounds more like a motherboard or power supply problem. On another note I should have my stickers by weeks end. I don't have Bioshock Infinite but i will run heaven 4.0 and post results @stock and overclocked.


Nor have I, but I have tried it in 3 different boards with 2 PSU's and it refuses to overclock.


----------



## CrispySilicon

X38T + X3363 LIVES!


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrispySilicon*
> 
> X38T + X3363 LIVES!


Sweet! Now OC it!


----------



## DEVICE

Hi Guys,
I've also ordered the stickers from the second link, purely because the 1st link was more expensive and the eBay dude wouldn't post to Greece. I've also placed two offers for CPUs and watch a few more.

Motherboard-wise I'm in trouble as all I've got are ASUS (a. P5E, b. Rampage Formula, c. P5E3 WS PRO) which means, a. X38 & DDR2, b. X48 & DDR2, c. X38 & DDR3!

That will be interesting and soon, I guess, we'll find out if the mod works and to which ones or I'll need a BIOS mod. I also need to check a few things out to make sure I'm not gonna get into any troubles before I try the modified BIOS by member p4spooky on page 5 "RAMPAGE-ASUS-Formula-1001M-XEON.zip" (by the way, @bluenight have you tried it?).


----------



## Arxontas

That's a Q9550 with a lower TDP and slightly slower than 3GHz stock. Please overclock and run performance test. It'd be interesting to see how it does OC wise.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Nor have I, but I have tried it in 3 different boards with 2 PSU's and it refuses to overclock.


I have been thinking about what you said regarding most of these Xeons being severely degraded by now, and imo it makes sense.

Those Harpertowns were released in November 2007. Supposing they were bought in June 2008 and were working 24/7 in server PCs until, say, June 2013, that's 60 months of 24/7 use. 60 months=43,200 hours of 24/7 use.

I looked at some of the e-bay ads selling those Harpertowns, and most state that these are "working processors pulled out from working systems". It seems that most of them have around 45k working hours of 24/7 use MINIMUM under their belts. No wonder those chips are so degraded.


----------



## NeoT

I have a d945gccr intel motherboard with FSB of 800 Mhz. I wonder what type of xeon processor I can use. I understand that this board can only support 65nm processors.

Please guide.


----------



## CrispySilicon

I'm aiming for 533 @ 7x for 3.7ghz and DDR3 2132, but this is a first stab at an OC on this board.



Best upgrade ever for under $50 ($32 for the CPU + $10 for the adapter)


----------



## Arxontas

That's interesting.

Your L1&L2 cache is about 10% slower than mine.

There must be smt seriously wrong with your MCH. Even though your DDR3 memory runs at 1800 MHz and my DDR2 runs at 1100 MHz, the read speed difference is only abt 700 MB/s. Write speed is almost the same, and copy speed is abt 300 MB/sec more.

The performance test link you forgot to run is here:

http://www.passmark.com/products/pt.htm

The software is free. I am curious to see how your CPU is doing CPU MARK wise.


----------



## CrispySilicon




----------



## Arxontas

This is very solid performance. Can you go any higher than 3.6 GHz?


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> I have been thinking about what you said regarding most of these Xeons being severely degraded by now, and imo it makes sense.
> 
> Those Harpertowns were released in November 2007. Supposing they were bought in June 2008 and were working 24/7 in server PCs until, say, June 2013, that's 60 months of 24/7 use. 60 months=43,200 hours of 24/7 use.
> 
> I looked at some of the e-bay ads selling those Harpertowns, and most state that these are "working processors pulled out from working systems". It seems that most of them have around 45k working hours of 24/7 use MINIMUM under their belts. No wonder those chips are so degraded.


Exactly, that kind of work time could destroy a chip.

I think that anyone doing this mod should steer clear of the E series Xeons simply because they were cheaper and more of them were probably ran into the ground than the more expensive X series chips. I guess the E series ones would be fine for non oc applications though.

I am planning on selling my M-ATX board and trying to find a 780i and some decent DDR3 to pair with a x5460.


----------



## CrispySilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> This is very solid performance. Can you go any higher than 3.6 GHz?


Yes, but I won't (at least for a 24/7 oc).

It will clock higher, but takes more vcore than I want to give it. ~3.7 is the highest sweet spot for 45nm.

Pushing it to 3.8 takes a significant voltage jump from 3.6, and gains a few *s.

So here are your 3.8 numbers.


----------



## LDV617

What board did you say this was with?


----------



## CrispySilicon

Gigabyte X38T-DQ6 (Rev 1.0)


----------



## Arxontas

Damn, the X38 chipset is outperforming my P45.
Quote:


> I am planning on selling my M-ATX board and trying to find a 780i and some decent DDR3 to pair with a x5460.


Forget the NIVIDIA chipset. Go for X48 chipset if you want high performance. Even his X38 is clearly outperforming my P45 as you can see from the above.

My QX9650 did 5,930 CPU MARKS at 3.85 GHz. His Xeon is doing at least the same if not very slightly more. This is damn good for $50.

Edit:

Go for a Xeon with 9X multi so you can reach 4.2 GHz.


----------



## LDV617

x38 it is, planning on ordering one with a quad core 771 chip next paycheck.









No x48 on ebay under $200 :/


----------



## CrispySilicon

Hmmm, slight issue.

I'm not getting access to SSE4.1


----------



## Lixtra

I've noticed that too.

What if it's a Gigabyte motherboard issue?


----------



## CrispySilicon

Holy hell! Speedstep isn't functioning either!

Can someone confirm that you have working speedstep?


----------



## davtylica

What motherboard are you on crispy?


----------



## davtylica

Moment of truth. I'm just getting ready to polish up the Xeon with 91% alcohol. After that its going in. If you get confirmation from me then you know it works...if not, well....lol.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrispySilicon*
> 
> Holy hell! Speedstep isn't functioning either!
> 
> Can someone confirm that you have working speedstep?


My AsRock, Foxconn, and Abit boards all had speedstep with my Xeon.

I also just impulse bought a X5450, couldn't pass up $30 shipped...


----------



## davtylica

Not sure what i did wrong....first attempt was a no post...FF code on the debug led


----------



## davtylica

Update: I had some problems with the processor seating correctly. I must have missed a spot while cutting the fool proof guides. Make sure you removed them so they are flush with the plastic housing. I ran some 3DMark @ stock settings and was quite pleased. I had some issues overclocking at first. It was not agreeing with the voltage I was trying to run it at. I managed to Hit 4ghz with ease. I will say that this thing hauls some serious ass at this speed. I'm currently at 4.16ghz which is a full "Ghz" overclock. Im not fully convinced its stable at this speed yet. It requires 1.39v on my board and I may need to bump it another notch. You can add the EVGA 750i FTW to your list. I am surprised that this board can even handle the x5460 as it doesn't play well with quad cores to begin with. My temps are good, with a H70 cooler (MX-4 paste) im sitting at about 38C-40C idle and 60C load. Hard to argue with that!!!


----------



## Deni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Update: I had some problems with the processor seating correctly. I must have missed a spot while cutting the fool proof guides. Make sure you removed them so they are flush with the plastic housing. I ran some 3DMark @ stock settings and was quite pleased. I had some issues overclocking at first. It was not agreeing with the voltage I was trying to run it at. I managed to Hit 4ghz with ease. I will say that this thing hauls some serious ass at this speed. I'm currently at 4.16ghz which is a full "Ghz" overclock. Im not fully convinced its stable at this speed yet. It requires 1.39v on my board and I may need to bump it another notch. You can add the EVGA 750i FTW to your list. I am surprised that this board can even handle the x5460 as it doesn't play well with quad cores to begin with. My temps are good, with a H70 cooler (MX-4 paste) im sitting at about 38C-40C idle and 60C load. Hard to argue with that!!!


Congrats. Give us some benchmarks now


----------



## nopliiz

Hey, do you want to recuperate some of the costs? Sell me 2 or 3 of the adapters. Are you in ON?

BTW, trying to reply to MTP04's post from last week.


----------



## nopliiz

just ignore, duplicate post


----------



## LDV617

To the people that ordered from Betty Li / ISEE tech in Hong Kong on Ali Express.

Did you have to cut the adapter or are they perfect and ready to be applied?

EDIT: I see a lot of x38 HP workstation boards for <50 on ebay. I'm kind of assuming I cannot OC on them, but has anyone seen the bios of them? I will look for a model number in a little bit, just got into work so I gotta play catch-up for a few minutes lol


----------



## davtylica

I will do some benchmarks later today. Let me know what programs you'd like me to run and I'll see what i can do. I already know my board is holding me back. The more components you run the higher the voltage you will need on the SPP, but i guess it's fair trade off for being able to run SLI. I will also provide cpu-z validation.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> I will do dime benchmarks later today. Let me know what programs you'd like me to run and I'll see what i can do. I already know my board is holding me back. The more components you run the higher the voltage you will need on the SPP, but i guess it's fair trade off for being able to run SLI. I will also provide cpu-z validation.


Here, run this (performance Test 8.0):

http://www.passmark.com/products/pt.htm

The software is free.

When you are done, screenie and post your CPU MARKS score, Memory Marks score, and 3D Graphics score.


----------



## Crouch

Damn, this is awesome! If only i could get my hands on a Xeon


----------



## davtylica

Heres CPU-Z validation. I've never tried passmark, but theres a first time for everything.


----------



## CrispySilicon

One micro code update later...










EIST and SSE 4.1, locked n' loaded


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> 
> 
> Heres CPU-Z validation. I've never tried passmark, but theres a first time for everything.


Nice, what is the voltage at in the Bios?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrispySilicon*
> 
> One micro code update later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EIST and SSE 4.1, locked n' loaded


----------



## davtylica

My voltage in the bios is 1.4125 and thats with the pencil mod. Heres a quick Passmark 8 bench.

The first 5 cpu test comparisons










And the last 5 comparisons










Not too shabby...beats the pants off the X4 955 and gives the i7 920 a pretty damn good run for its money


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> My voltage in the bios is 1.4125 and thats with the pencil mod. Heres a quick Passmark bench with some random comparisons.
> 
> http://i39.tinypic.com/vgkbw2.jpg
> 
> Not too shabby...beats the 2500K in all but the last 2 tests


6482 cpu MARKS. Grats mon. Yes, that is Core i5-2500k performance. This is why high-end Socket 775 systems are still capable and relevant.


----------



## CrispySilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> My voltage in the bios is 1.4125 and thats with the pencil mod. Heres a quick Passmark 8 bench.


You shouldn't need that much voltage for 4.1ghz, try dropping it to ~1.35-1.38.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrispySilicon*
> 
> One micro code update later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EIST and SSE 4.1, locked n' loaded


1.225V is a good oc vid for Q9xxx or in this case 45nm Xeons on air. Get yourself a EP45T-UD3P and set it flying to 4.4Ghz.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrispySilicon*
> 
> You shouldn't need that much voltage for 4.1ghz, try dropping it to ~1.35-1.38.


Yea unfortunately my board requires more voltage than others. Not sure if its just the Nvidia chipset or what. My E8500 was the same way. I realized that 4.037ghz is enough for me, this has also helped me lower my Vcore considerably. Im at 1.35v currently but im not finished tweaking it yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Here is a little food for thought. I decided to run Valley on my main rig, that is running an i7 960 @ 3.8GHz and on my Xeon system at 2.5GHz. The results? Well, take a look for yourself. My 460 is the best video card I have at the moment, but I might pick up something better this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really sure what to think about this, obviously my i7 can feed a beefier GPU, but the fact that my 2.5GHz Xeon can push a 460 in a newish engine just as well as my i7 is impressive, especially for the price.


I finally got around to running some Unigine benchmarks...check em out.

These were ran with a stock Evga GTX460 EE superclocked.

















This is with SLI enabled...you can plainly see there is little if any bottleneck created by the x5460

















I'm not too worried about the minimum fps for any Unigine benchmark. It appears there is a major delay during scene loading that i do not see with fraps. Hope they fix it or let alone know about it. The more benchmarks i run the more i love this mod


----------



## Arxontas

Hmm, I thought you got 6.4k CPU marks but you actually scored 5,878 CPU marks, which makes your Xeon @4.15 GHz slower than my [email protected] GHz. My [email protected] GHz had scored 6152 CPU marks. I believe that's because you have not adjusted your TRD setting (MCH/NB latency) or alternatively your Xeon might be slower than my QX9650.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Hmm, I thought you got 6.4k CPU marks but you actually scored 5,878 CPU marks, which makes your Xeon @4.15 GHz slower than my [email protected] GHz. My [email protected] GHz had scored 6152 CPU marks. I believe that's because you have not adjusted your TRD setting (MCH/NB latency) or alternatively your Xeon might be slower than my QX9650.


Originally i used Passmark 7...not sure why there was such a difference in score. Could be difference in motherboards. But please notice that the integer test and floating point test scores are higher. No two motherboards are created equal. Do you have a 3Dmark cpu score?


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Originally i used Passmark 7...not sure why there was such a difference in score. Is your score based on Passmark 8?


We both use the same version, i.e. Performance Test 8.0 Evaluation Version. The version number is noted at the top left portion of your screenshots' window, so I am pretty confident we are on the same page here.

I have just ran Uningine Heaven Benchmark 4.0 and I am posting it here for comparison purposes.



Specs:
========
Intel Core 2 Extreme [email protected] MHz
Gigabyte Nividia GTX 580 SOC
8 GB DDR2 GSKILL Trident Extreme Performance [email protected] MHz
ASUS P5Q Deluxe (Intel P45 Express Chipset)


----------



## davtylica

Nice score...ive got about 10% on you lol. See now its fair...you can have the higher passmark score and i will gladly take higher fps.







TBH though its nice to know that the GF104 chips can still hold their own. When you get time if you could run a quick 3Dmark Vantage CPU test to see what you get compared to mine. I'm currently at 4.037ghz so it should be within 100 points of each other.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Nice score...ive got about 10% on you lol. See now its fair...you can have the higher passmark score and i will gladly take higher fps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBH though its nice to know that the GF104 chips can still hold their own. When you get time if you could run a quick 3Dmark Vantage CPU test to see what you get compared to mine. I'm currently at 4.037ghz so it should be within 100 points of each other.


Ok promise when I am back from the gym. In the meantime pls post same here (3Dmark Vantage CPU test). Gotta run.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Ok promise when I am back from the gym. In the meantime pls post same here (3Dmark Vantage CPU test). Gotta run.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4847572

Something isnt adding up. Im seeing upwards of 60K for cpu scores with the qx9650. I barely broke 15K. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Arxontas

Here you go:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4847778

My score:
=======
P22675
CPU Score: 15,945
Graphics score: 26,388



Your score:
=========
P21148
CPU Score: 15,004
Graphics score: 24,492

Looks like you are somewhat slower even with a bigger OC than mine.

P.S.: Those crazy QX9650 scores you see are QX9650's under liquid nitrogen at 6 GHz or so.


----------



## Arxontas

Good heavens sir, it appears that I just did a high score. My submitted score ranks No 1 in their database compared to all other results submitted by similar systems with mine:




It would appear there is good reason my CPU cost 800 Euro back in 2008 after all.


----------



## davtylica

Wow thats crazy. It must be my motherboard holding me back. The unreasonably high CPU scores were from people using Nvidia Physx for the CPU physx.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Wow thats crazy. It must be my motherboard holding me back. The unreasonably high CPU scores were from people using Nvidia Physx for the CPU physx.


No, it is not your board. Like I said before, in S775 systems top performance comes by not only overclocking your CPU but your northbridge as well. I saw your board, and actually it is better than mine b/c it comes with active cooling for your Northbridge installed already whereas I do not have active cooling for my NB.

If I had your MOBO I could make it sing. It was a mistake on my part going for P45 instead of X48 bc I am missing performance compared to X48 and DDR3, but you have got a solid high performance mobo.

Overclock your NB and memory hard. Here's the explanation by ANANDTECH on why max performance in S775 systems comes through overclocking the northbridge:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2427/7

Socket 775 chipsets arraigned by order of performance:

X48>X38>P45>P35


----------



## CrispySilicon

FWIW

Performance Level 7 (left) vs. Performance Level 6 (right)



I'm stable at 7 at 450fsb and stock voltage. 6 requires quite a bump in MCH voltage.


----------



## pioneerisloud

So any word yet on if the 5460 will work with a Gigabyte 965p DS3? Really curious still about that, but I just can't afford a $50 gamble lol. My board does 450 FSB with this e6320, so I would imagine 400-425 should be doable with a quad so long as it works.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrispySilicon*
> 
> FWIW
> 
> Performance Level 7 (left) vs. Performance Level 6 (right)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm stable at 7 at 450fsb and stock voltage. 6 requires quite a bump in MCH voltage.


Don't be afraid to pump in more juice. I am sitting quite happily at 1.52 NB voltage with my non-performance board. NB voltage is automatically regulated down while there is no load on the CPU, so I end up with 1.30V at idle.

450 MHz and TRD 6 is the realm of X38 and X48. No P45 board can do that, mine included. I too have reached TRD7 and 450MHz, that's the performance sweetspot.

X38 and X48 mobos come with a substantially increased northbridge passive cooling solution precisely so they may OC their NB further than non-X boards, in order to deliver increased performance over common non-performance mobos.


----------



## CrispySilicon

Yeah, I got yer _passive_ heatsink right here...












I'm not worried about keeping it cool. I'm worried about the long-term effects of that much voltage. I want my Frankenrig to last a good two years of 24/7.

According to the Intel datasheet (http://www.intel.com/Assets/PDF/datasheet/317610.pdf), even stock MCH voltage (which is actually +0.200 on my board) is above the spec'd maximum. I've got to push +.0375 to get it stable at PL6 from cold boot. Max spec is 1.375 and it starts at 1.25. So with "stock" settings, my MCH is already at 1.45V.

I just don't think the ~3ns is really worth the required bump (1.625V)


----------



## CrispySilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> So any word yet on if the 5460 will work with a Gigabyte 965p DS3? Really curious still about that, but I just can't afford a $50 gamble lol. My board does 450 FSB with this e6320, so I would imagine 400-425 should be doable with a quad so long as it works.


Depends which revision you have. Rev 3.3 shows "unofficial" Yorkfield support with BIOS F14.

Rev 1.3 on the other hand, latest BIOS F11 does not contain 45nm micro code, so it might work, it might not, but all features would not be available without an update.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrispySilicon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> So any word yet on if the 5460 will work with a Gigabyte 965p DS3? Really curious still about that, but I just can't afford a $50 gamble lol. My board does 450 FSB with this e6320, so I would imagine 400-425 should be doable with a quad so long as it works.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends which revision you have. Rev 3.3 shows "unofficial" Yorkfield support with BIOS F14.
> 
> Rev 1.3 on the other hand, latest BIOS F11 does not contain 45nm micro code, so it might work, it might not, but all features would not be available without an update.
Click to expand...

Rev 3.3, and I'm on the latest BIOS already. So which CPU would be the best bet to get to roughly 4GHz (I'm hoping)? I'm not sure if the 5460 would be supported or not with such a high multiplier.


----------



## CrispySilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Rev 3.3, and I'm on the latest BIOS already. So which CPU would be the best bet to get to roughly 4GHz (I'm hoping)? I'm not sure if the 5460 would be supported or not with such a high multiplier.


That depends on what FSB you can reach. I chose the X3363 because it has the 2x6MB L2$ and I knew I could hit at least 450FSB. I was aiming for 3.6-3.8, so I needed at least an 8X multi.

A quick search revealed http://www.anandtech.com/show/2100/2

They use a much earlier version of the BIOS, make of it what you will, but I'd look for something with a 10x multi


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrispySilicon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Rev 3.3, and I'm on the latest BIOS already. So which CPU would be the best bet to get to roughly 4GHz (I'm hoping)? I'm not sure if the 5460 would be supported or not with such a high multiplier.
> 
> 
> 
> That depends on what FSB you can reach. I chose the X3363 because it has the 2x6MB L2$ and I knew I could hit at least 450FSB. I was aiming for 3.6-3.8, so I needed at least an 8X multi.
> 
> A quick search revealed http://www.anandtech.com/show/2100/2
> 
> They use a much earlier version of the BIOS, make of it what you will, but I'd look for something with a 10x multi
Click to expand...

I can reach about 430 with a Q6600 and I'm at 450 rock solid with this e6320. I've booted as high as 525 FSB with this dual core.

So I'd say 400-425 FSB should be doable with a 45nm quad.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> No, it is not your board. Like I said before, in S775 systems top performance comes by not only overclocking your CPU but your northbridge as well. I saw your board, and actually it is better than mine b/c it comes with active cooling for your Northbridge installed already whereas I do not have active cooling for my NB.
> 
> If I had your MOBO I could make it sing. It was a mistake on my part going for P45 instead of X48 bc I am missing performance compared to X48 and DDR3, but you have got a solid high performance mobo.
> 
> Overclock your NB and memory hard. Here's the explanation by ANANDTECH on why max performance in S775 systems comes through overclocking the northbridge:
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/2427/7
> 
> Socket 775 chipsets arraigned by order of performance:
> 
> X48>X38>P45>P35


Haha I wish your views on my motherboard were true. I run my SPP voltage on max with 100% on the NB fan speed. It is by far the hottest component in my case. It takes 1.55v to keep stable with 2 dimm's occupied while running low 1700fsb. Ive tried numerous configs but its just stubborn. Even with my E8500 i topped out @ 1800fsb due to the northbridge.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrispySilicon*
> 
> Yeah, I got yer _passive_ heatsink right here...
> 
> I'm not worried about keeping it cool. I'm worried about the long-term effects of that much voltage. I want my Frankenrig to last a good two years of 24/7.
> 
> According to the Intel datasheet (http://www.intel.com/Assets/PDF/datasheet/317610.pdf), even stock MCH voltage (which is actually +0.200 on my board) is above the spec'd maximum. I've got to push +.0375 to get it stable at PL6 from cold boot. Max spec is 1.375 and it starts at 1.25. So with "stock" settings, my MCH is already at 1.45V.
> 
> I just don't think the ~3ns is really worth the required bump (1.625V)


Oi my man, what happened to that beautiful copper heatsink? Sold off for a couple of bucks was it?

Anyway, I advice you to uh monitor closely your NB voltage:



As you can see above, my NB auto undervolts itself to 1.3V or less (actually 1.27V in the above screenie) when there is no load to the CPU. In view of the above, the long term effects of extra voltage on the NB should be negligible. Indeed I have been running this board here (P5Q Deluxe) at 1.4V NB (BIOS Setting) for almost 2 years with no adverse effects. Of course, the 1.4V BIOS setting was so only under load as the board auto undervolted it's NB to 1.3V or less when there was no load.

For the record, my BIOS NB setting is 1.52V and the board auto undervolts to 1.3V or less.

So, if your board is also auto-undervolting too then it could tolerate high NB BIOS setting better than otherwise. Of course, your present course of action to be conservative on the NB voltage seems quite prudent, seeing as though your board no longer has any heatsink to speak of.


----------



## CrispySilicon

Not an option for me unfortunately


















As for the OEM heatsink, I bought it from the previous owner with it already hacked apart (the sink was still there, just disconnected from the heatpipes), but I agree with the decision to cut it off from the other two anyway. The MCH shouldn't be pumping heat into the VRM or the southbridge and it's definitely the hottest component in there. Besides, this is a revision 1 board and in later revisions they increased the size of the MCH sink anyway.

Intel seems to think it's perfectly fine all the way to 92* per the datasheet









I decided it should run at just about room temperature


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrispySilicon*
> 
> Intel seems to think it's perfectly fine all the way to 92* per the datasheet


This.

I feel like this every time someone points me to the intel spec sheet. I'm not saying they're wrong, I would just like a second opinion with some test data to go with it









Personally I prefer being scared at low temps, if my i5 at 4.2 touches ~75*+ I get worried. I know once I order my xeon chips and OC them I am going to go bananas trying to figure out the right OC


----------



## Arxontas

For what it's worth, this is the max I have been able to extract from 3D Mark Vantage:



..after overclocking the beejesus out of my GPU.

Specs:
========
Intel Core 2 Extreme [email protected] MHz
1 X Gigabyte Nividia GTX 580 SOC
8 GB DDR2 GSKILL Trident Extreme Performance [email protected] MHz
ASUS P5Q Deluxe (Intel P45 Express Chipset)

Stock Clocks:
===========
Graphics Clock (MHz): 772 MHz
Processor Clock (MHz): 1544 MHz
Memory Clock: 2004 MHz

Overclocked:
==========

Graphics Clock (MHz): 980 MHz
Processor Clock (MHz): 1960 MHz
Memory Clock: 2350 MHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4849897

My previous score with my GPU at stock:

Previous Score:
=============
P22675
CPU Score: 15,945
Graphics score: 26,388

New Score:
==============
P23964
CPU Score: 16,431
Graphics score: 28,287


----------



## davtylica

Very nice...I see you have done some tweaking. I have done some myself the past couple of days. I managed to get my chip stable with 1.264v at the same speeds (4.037ghz). I ran 20 passes with IBT and passed. I know IBT isnt the best tool for testing stability but its quick and easy to use. Ive also managed to get my memory speed up to 1020mhz being linked with a 3:5 divider. This is exactly why everyone should opt for the (A) stepping Xeon's. These are great chips and my only gripe is that 2 of the thermal sensors stick @39C. Not really a big deal because other two cores idle @35/37C. With my current settings and voltages I have yet to see this thing hit 60C with IBT.


----------



## Arxontas

Your chip is one of the latest S775 chips produced, which was in Q3 2008. My chip was produced in Q3 2007 and is a C0 stepping. Latest stepping chips like yours need much less voltage to achieve high overclocks and are therefore preferable to early models like mine.

With a chip like yours, I'd run it at 4.2GHz and I am guessing you will need around 1.38-1.39V VCORE.

Anyway, highest score for the QX9650 is a guy with 2X Radeon HD 7970 Crossfire and a Rampage Formula X48.

The same guy scored:

P30,121
CPU Score: 15,832
Graphics score: 43,082

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4357483

...which proves that not even 2X Radeon HD 7970 CF will bottleneck a QX9650.

The top scoring guy with a

Intel Core i7-4770K
NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan
ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO

...scored P38,147, which means that the QX9650 and similar processors still hold their own pretty nicely gaming wise.

Even more interesting, the guy with the Rampage Formula didn't even have DDR3 memory.


----------



## CrispySilicon

I'm done tweaking mine as well.

CPU score is unchanged, still at 3.6ghz

RAM picked up a bit 


























All in all, love me some X3363 + X38T.


----------



## runic

Hi I have a DFI LANPARTY LT X48-T3RS, latest BIOS file(X48GD326.BIN), ASUS P5KPL/EPU (G31), lastest BIOS file(ver 0404), E5450 and X5460
here can be modified to 771 - 775?
Help me plz~


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Your chip is one of the latest S775 chips produced, which was in Q3 2008. My chip was produced in Q3 2007 and is a C0 stepping. Latest stepping chips like yours need much less voltage to achieve high overclocks and are therefore preferable to early models like mine.
> 
> With a chip like yours, I'd run it at 4.2GHz and I am guessing you will need around 1.38-1.39V VCORE.


I have it tweaked to 4.037gh with just 1 264v. Only problem is the fsb is linked to the memory and the memory won't go any higher. I'm happy with where it is now but i plan to get some better RAM to see if i can push it another 100mhz (1800fsb). My E8500 ran 1800fsb pretty well, but anything past was a challenge.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Your chip is one of the latest S775 chips produced, which was in Q3 2008. My chip was produced in Q3 2007 and is a C0 stepping. Latest stepping chips like yours need much less voltage to achieve high overclocks and are therefore preferable to early models like mine.
> 
> With a chip like yours, I'd run it at 4.2GHz and I am guessing you will need around 1.38-1.39V VCORE.
> 
> Anyway, highest score for the QX9650 is a guy with 2X Radeon HD 7970 Crossfire and a Rampage Formula X48.
> 
> The same guy scored:
> 
> P30,121
> CPU Score: 15,832
> Graphics score: 43,082
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4357483
> 
> ...which proves that not even 2X Radeon HD 7970 CF will bottleneck a QX9650.
> 
> The top scoring guy with a
> 
> Intel Core i7-4770K
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan
> ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-PRO
> 
> ...scored P38,147, which means that the QX9650 and similar processors still hold their own pretty nicely gaming wise.
> 
> Even more interesting, the guy with the Rampage Formula didn't even have DDR3 memory.


That's what I thought until I upgraded from Q9550 @ 3.9GHz (with DDR3 1600MHz memory) to a 2500K. Gameplay was much smooter and minimum frames higher with just one HD7950 in the 2500K system

Also memory bandwidth is more than doubled on Sandy/Ivy bridge/Haswell platform, which helps greatly.
Even at stock 3.7GHz 2500K beats hands down any C2Q , even on a DDR3 platform.

As for HD7970 CrossFire, don't be silly, even my 2500K @4.7GHz is a bottleneck to my HD7950 CrossFire setup in games like BF3, BF4 multiplayer, also often in Crysis 3.

C2Q is a great processor especially from Q9xxx series, but for latest high end graphic cards like HD7950 and better, it's not a great match in latest games.

CHEERS..


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> That's what I thought until I upgraded from Q9550 @ 3.9GHz (with DDR3 1600MHz memory) to a 2500K. Gameplay was much smooter and minimum frames higher with just one HD7950 in the 2500K system
> 
> Also memory bandwidth is more than doubled on Sandy/Ivy bridge/Haswell platform, which helps greatly.
> Even at stock 3.7GHz 2500K beats hands down any C2Q , even on a DDR3 platform.
> 
> As for HD7970 CrossFire, don't be silly, even my 2500K @4.7GHz is a bottleneck to my HD7950 CrossFire setup in games like BF3, BF4 multiplayer, also often in Crysis 3.
> 
> C2Q is a great processor especially from Q9xxx series, but for latest high end graphic cards like HD7950 and better, it's not a great match in latest games.
> 
> CHEERS..


Can you back these claims? I guess the whole point of this mod is to revive the 775 platform...not pit it against a SB/ IB/ HW. Even though now im curious to see some facts...not fathoms lol. I'd say the Phenom ii and x58 platform would be a much better apples to apples.


----------



## EckyX

Hey all! I'm considering swapping the Q6600 in my wife's Gigabyte EX-38-DS4 rev1.1 ( http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2754#bios ) for a higher clocked 45nm Xeon, and then pass the Q6600 down to another machine that currently has a Celeron D, but I don't know if it will be supported without bios modification. Any anyone confirm whether it will work?


----------



## EckyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Can you back these claims? I guess the whole point of this mod is to revive the 775 platform...not pit it against a SB/ IB/ HW. Even though now im curious to see some facts...not fathoms lol. I'd say the Phenom ii and x58 platform would be a much better apples to apples.


I have an Ivy Bridge and a Q6600 system sitting next to each other. With both clocked at 3.0Ghz, the Ivy Bridge system gets more than 50% higher framerates in Guild Wars 2. After overclocking, the difference can sometimes be as high as ~30fps vs ~70fps. Both have identical HD7850's.

That's not to say you can't still have a very acceptable experience out of a 775/771 chip, for a fraction of the cost. Also, it depends heavily on the game you want to play. Civ5, Guild Wars and Battlefield will pretty much be bottlenecked by any CPU out there right now in certain scenarios, while many games will run great on a ~2.4Ghz Kentsfield.


----------



## CrispySilicon

Newer CPUs have better prefetch. Nothing will make up for that.

That being said, I played through Last Light on my 3ghz E6600 @ 1080 just fine.

Now, I do a lot of emulation, and I can tell you that my X3363 beats the snot out of my Q6600. Definitely a worthwhile upgrade for under $50.

But yes, more recent architectures have undeniable advantages.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> I have an Ivy Bridge and a Q6600 system sitting next to each other. With both clocked at 3.0Ghz, the Ivy Bridge system gets more than 50% higher framerates in Guild Wars 2. After overclocking, the difference can sometimes be as high as ~30fps vs ~70fps. Both have identical HD7850's.
> 
> That's not to say you can't still have a very acceptable experience out of a 775/771 chip, for a fraction of the cost. Also, it depends heavily on the game you want to play. Civ5, Guild Wars and Battlefield will pretty much be bottlenecked by any CPU out there right now in certain scenarios, while many games will run great on a ~2.4Ghz Kentsfield.


Comparing a Q6600 to a the high-end Q9550/Q9650's, is like comparing a piston propelled aircraft to a turbo jet.

High-end Q9XXX's can still bite.



Speaking of which, morons at the computer section of MMO Champion used to say that my QX9650 would bottleneck a GTX 580 Super Overclock in WoW.



R*tards.

Even better, you should check this out:



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4503832

Yeah, tell me about it.


----------



## EckyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Comparing a Q6600 to a the high-end Q9550/Q9650's, is like comparing a piston propelled aircraft to a turbo jet.
> 
> High-end Q9XXX's can still bite.


A little back-of-the-envelope math:

As far as I can tell, a Phenom II 955 BE is competitive with a Q9550, winning some and losing some (and a little slower per clock), so if we can assume linear scaling, a 6GHz Q9xxx would have similar minimum framerates to a stock (3.5GHz) 4770K. That's probably not fair as the i7 has hyperthreading, so if you're shooting to match a stock i5 you would only need about 4.65GHz.

A 25% overclock is pretty typical on air for those chips, so you would need something like 7.5Ghz to match a 4.3GHz i7 and 5.8GHz to match a 4.3GHz i5.

http://gamegpu.ru/images/remote/http--www.gamegpu.ru-images-stories-Test_GPU-Action-Battlefield_4-test-bf4_proz_2.jpg

In short: in BF4 (and presumably other games that can make use of 8 threads) a modern i5 is around 35% faster per clock and an i7 is around 75% faster per clock. You can have a fine gaming experience with a Core2Quad but they're not in the same league. Anything that runs great on a stock i5 will also run great on an overclocked Q9xxx.


----------



## Arxontas

Let me help you here, since you seem kinda lost with the math:

My [email protected] 4GHz scores 6,239 CPU Marks



The CPU Marks are awarded by running Performance Test 8.0 from here: http://www.passmark.com/products/pt.htm (free)

One then uses the above mentioned CPU score to enter the following table

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/overclocked_cpus.html

in order to determine one's CPU performance relative to other CPUs. By making use of the above, we get:

[email protected] performs identically with an Intel Core i5-2300 @ 2.80GHz (Turbo 3.1 GHz) and an Intel Core i7-2720QM @ 2.20GHz (Turbo 3.3 GHz), and is faster than the following processors (amongst others):

1. Intel Core i5-2310 @ 2.90GHz (Turbo 3.2 GHz) 6,129 CPU Marks
2. Intel Core i5-4430 @ 3.00GHz (Turbo 3.2 GHz) 6,101 CPU Marks
3. Intel Xeon X3380 @ 3.16GHz 6,039 CPU marks
4. AMD Phenom II X6 1045T (Turbo 3.2 GHz) 6,036 CPU Marks
5. Intel Xeon X5570 @ 2.93GHz (Turbo 3.2 GHz) 5,992 CPU Marks
6. Intel Core i5-2400S @ 2.50GHz (Turbo 3.3 GHz) 5,984 CPU Marks
7. AMD Phenom II X6 1035T (Turbo 3.1 GHz) 5,842 CPU Marks
8. Intel Xeon X3440 @ 2.53GHz (Turbo 2.9 GHz) 5,838 CPU Marks
9. Intel Core i5-4570S @ 2.90GHz (Turbo 3.6 GHz) 5,819 CPU Marks
10.Intel Core i7-3632QM @ 2.20GHz (Turbo 3.2 GHz) 5,777 CPU Marks

My [email protected] would probably score vicinity of 6,500 CPU Marks (just for comparison purposes).

Numbers don't lie.


----------



## Vanquished

I found a optiplex 960 that's got a e8600 in it but before I pull the trigger on it is there any reason the xeon wouldn't work? It's got the correct fsb and there's a bios update as recent as last year.


----------



## Deni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Let me help you here, since you seem kinda lost with the math:
> 
> My [email protected] 4GHz scores 6,239 CPU Marks
> 
> 
> 
> The CPU Marks are awarded by running Performance Test 8.0 from here: http://www.passmark.com/products/pt.htm (free)
> 
> One then uses the above mentioned CPU score to enter the following table
> 
> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/overclocked_cpus.html
> 
> in order to determine one's CPU performance relative to other CPUs. By making use of the above, we get:
> 
> [email protected] performs identically with an Intel Core i5-2300 @ 2.80GHz (Turbo 3.1 GHz) and an Intel Core i7-2720QM @ 2.20GHz (Turbo 3.3 GHz), and is faster than the following processors (amongst others):
> 
> 1. Intel Core i5-2310 @ 2.90GHz (Turbo 3.2 GHz) 6,129 CPU Marks
> 2. Intel Core i5-4430 @ 3.00GHz (Turbo 3.2 GHz) 6,101 CPU Marks
> 3. Intel Xeon X3380 @ 3.16GHz 6,039 CPU marks
> 4. AMD Phenom II X6 1045T (Turbo 3.2 GHz) 6,036 CPU Marks
> 5. Intel Xeon X5570 @ 2.93GHz (Turbo 3.2 GHz) 5,992 CPU Marks
> 6. Intel Core i5-2400S @ 2.50GHz (Turbo 3.3 GHz) 5,984 CPU Marks
> 7. AMD Phenom II X6 1035T (Turbo 3.1 GHz) 5,842 CPU Marks
> 8. Intel Xeon X3440 @ 2.53GHz (Turbo 2.9 GHz) 5,838 CPU Marks
> 9. Intel Core i5-4570S @ 2.90GHz (Turbo 3.6 GHz) 5,819 CPU Marks
> 10.Intel Core i7-3632QM @ 2.20GHz (Turbo 3.2 GHz) 5,777 CPU Marks
> 
> My [email protected] would probably score vicinity of 6,500 CPU Marks (just for comparison purposes).
> 
> Numbers don't lie.


I would take those scores with a grain of salt.

Seems impossible for an i5-2300 to be faster then an i5-4430.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deni*
> 
> I would take those scores with a grain of salt.
> 
> Seems impossible for an i5-2300 to be faster then an i5-4430.


Feel free to start your own CPU comparison website and show them how to do it right. Alternatively, you could write to them and tell them that they don't know their business. I am sure your opinion would be duly noted.


----------



## Deni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Feel free to start your own CPU comparison website and show them how to do it right. Alternatively, you could write to them and tell them that they don't know their business. I am sure your opinion would be duly noted.


No need to be grumpy about it. An i5-2300 cannot be faster then an i5-4430 whether you like it or not.


----------



## EckyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Let me help you here, since you seem kinda lost with the math:
> 
> My [email protected] 4GHz scores 6,239 CPU Marks
> 
> 
> 
> The CPU Marks are awarded by running Performance Test 8.0 from here: http://www.passmark.com/products/pt.htm (free)
> 
> One then uses the above mentioned CPU score to enter the following table
> 
> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/overclocked_cpus.html
> 
> in order to determine one's CPU performance relative to other CPUs. By making use of the above, we get:
> 
> [email protected] performs identically with an Intel Core i5-2300 @ 2.80GHz (Turbo 3.1 GHz) and an Intel Core i7-2720QM @ 2.20GHz (Turbo 3.3 GHz), and is faster than the following processors (amongst others):
> 
> 1. Intel Core i5-2310 @ 2.90GHz (Turbo 3.2 GHz) 6,129 CPU Marks
> 2. Intel Core i5-4430 @ 3.00GHz (Turbo 3.2 GHz) 6,101 CPU Marks
> 3. Intel Xeon X3380 @ 3.16GHz 6,039 CPU marks
> 4. AMD Phenom II X6 1045T (Turbo 3.2 GHz) 6,036 CPU Marks
> 5. Intel Xeon X5570 @ 2.93GHz (Turbo 3.2 GHz) 5,992 CPU Marks
> 6. Intel Core i5-2400S @ 2.50GHz (Turbo 3.3 GHz) 5,984 CPU Marks
> 7. AMD Phenom II X6 1035T (Turbo 3.1 GHz) 5,842 CPU Marks
> 8. Intel Xeon X3440 @ 2.53GHz (Turbo 2.9 GHz) 5,838 CPU Marks
> 9. Intel Core i5-4570S @ 2.90GHz (Turbo 3.6 GHz) 5,819 CPU Marks
> 10.Intel Core i7-3632QM @ 2.20GHz (Turbo 3.2 GHz) 5,777 CPU Marks
> 
> My [email protected] would probably score vicinity of 6,500 CPU Marks (just for comparison purposes).
> 
> Numbers don't lie.


I don't see how my math was off. You have actually provided supporting evidence.

The i7 is a mobile chip and is thus clock-constrained by temperatures and power usage so it's hard to predict what the actual clocks were. If it wasn't throttling, you can pretty much drop it in place of the i5 scenario below.

Your example Q9650 clocked at 4GHz matching a 2.9GHz (that's its 4 core turbo speed) i5 2300 is clocked 37% higher for the same CPU marks. I threw out 25% for a 4th-gen i5, so your numbers actually paint it in a worse light. Add in 5-30% improved IPC from Sandy Bridge to Haswell...

Overclock an i5 2500K to 4.5GHz (relatively conservative clocks) and assuming linear scaling, you would expect to need an 8.5GHz Q9650 to match it.

Though I suppose it's possible that Passmark might make use of AVX, resulting in such a large score disparity.

_______

Anyhow, how would one go about adding the microcode to support the Xeon to a bios? I've google'd it and think I have the idea, but I don't want to brick my board.


----------



## CrispySilicon

Suggest you ask here

http://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Forum-CPU-Support-Upgrades

It's where I got mine done.

Doing it isn't hard. Just find a BIOS from the same chipset that DOES support the CPU, and cut/paste it into your BIOS depending on what type of BIOS you use. They've got guides on there to show how it's done.

That being said, I was still too chickenhearted to do it myself and had someone on there do it for me


----------



## Lixtra

E0 stepping requires mod for SSE4.1 and VT-x support.

For C0 stepping, the mod is probably not needed.

You may not need to mod your BIOS though so you should test first.


----------



## EckyX

I'm uncertain - E0 are 45nm, and C0 are 65nm? Would this chip then be an E0 stepping?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281197824237&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160

I'll try it out before I do anything. I'm running the F6c beta bios released in mid 2009 on my Gigabyte EX30-DS4 rev1.1.


----------



## Lixtra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> I'm uncertain - E0 are 45nm, and C0 are 65nm? Would this chip then be an E0 stepping?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281197824237&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160
> 
> I'll try it out before I do anything. I'm running the F6c beta bios released in mid 2009 on my Gigabyte EX30-DS4 rev1.1.


That's E0.
C0 is also 45nm.
The rule of thumb is:

SLAxx = C0
SLBxx = E0


----------



## KingT

C2Q 775 processors aren't slow because of their low IPC, it's slow because of FSB which is the real bottleneck of the 775 platform.

It's because memory controler on 775 platform is located on the northbridge aka chipset, not on the processor itself, so CPU for every calculation has to use slow FSB bus to acces memory controller on the chipset and then to access RAM to get data and that is really what slows down an 775 CPU.

Compared to Nehalem, Sandy Bridge, Ivy Bridge or Haswell platforms where memory controler is located on the CPU itself, that's why system has more than doubled read/write memory speed and lower latency , and combined with very fast system bus (BLCK) it can much faster access data stored in RAM and process it.

That's why an 775 system with same CPU running for example 4GHz with 400MHz FSB x 10 multi is noticeably slower than system running 500MHz FSB x 8 multiplier.

CHEERS..


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> C2Q 775 processors aren't slow because of their low IPC, it's slow because of FSB which is the real bottleneck of the 775 platform.
> 
> It's because memory controler on 775 platform is located on the northbridge aka chipset, not on the processor itself, so CPU for every calculation has to use slow FSB bus to acces memory controller on the chipset and then to access RAM to get data and that is really what slows down an 775 CPU.
> 
> Compared to Nehalem, Sandy Bridge, Ivy Bridge or Haswell platforms where memory controler is located on the CPU itself, that's why system has more than doubled read/write memory speed and lower latency , and combined with very fast system bus (BLCK) it can much faster access data stored in RAM and process it.
> 
> That's why an 775 system with same CPU running for example 4GHz with 400MHz FSB x 10 multi is noticeably slower than system running 500MHz FSB x 8 multiplier.
> 
> CHEERS..


Actually yes and no. You have got a salad inside your head. Perhaps you are smoking too many joints.

S775 is different b/c the memory controller is located on the Northbridge. The bottleneck is not the FSB per se. It is the Northbridge latency.

Therefore, like ANANDTECH has proven, a system running 10X400 is actually FASTER than the same system running 8X500, b/c the system running 10X400 has got a *LOWER TRD* than the system that runs 8X500.

Example: 10X400, TRD 5, is faster than than the same system running 8X500, b/c the 8X500 combo may only use a TRD of 7.

Similarly, 10X400 is ALWAYS faster than 7.5X533, b/c in the latter case, the only allowable TRD is 8.

*Quoting ANANDTECH:*
_
Without a doubt, *550MHz FSB represents the coup de grâce of ridiculously high bus speeds* with only one divider (1:1) providing any substance to this horrible choice in settings. Again, we see the uncontrollable relaxation of TRD (at 14.5ns), which when coupled with a memory configuration of DDR2-1100 at CAS 5 certainly does not create a situation worth writing home about.

*Why anyone would choose to run their system this way is beyond us.*

*If there is one thing our studies here should teach us, it's the futility of searching for maximum performance in outrageously high bus speeds.*

*Truthfully, we would argue that the best selections are possible at the "low" FSB of 400Mhz.*

Let us make it perfectly clear by saying that none of us here at AnandTech would ever tell you that 400Mhz FSB is an inferior choice. In fact, many of us make heavy use of this exact bus speed when setting up our personal systems for daily use. In the interest of fairness, let's take one last look at all of the highlighted configurations from the tables above._

*UNQUOTE*



http://www.anandtech.com/show/2427/9


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Actually yes and no. You have got a salad inside your head. Perhaps you are smoking too many joints.
> 
> S775 is different b/c the memory controller is located on the Northbridge. The bottleneck is not the FSB per se. It is the Northbridge latency.


FSB is the bottleneck because it is the link between CPU and other components like RAM, and memory controller is on NB so there's double trouble.

That's why running higher FSB gives you more memory bandwidth and faster system.

You can say whatever you want I know 775 platform wery well, I had 775 systems for many years for example C2D E6750 running @ 4GHz (500 x 8) to a Q9550 running @ 3.9GHz with DDR3 1600 memory.

It's still good for ans average user but not for a enthusiast users, simply it's tech old almost 10 years.

CHEERS..


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> I don't see how my math was off. You have actually provided supporting evidence.
> 
> The i7 is a mobile chip and is thus clock-constrained by temperatures and power usage so it's hard to predict what the actual clocks were. If it wasn't throttling, you can pretty much drop it in place of the i5 scenario below.
> 
> Your example Q9650 clocked at 4GHz matching a 2.9GHz (that's its 4 core turbo speed) i5 2300 is clocked 37% higher for the same CPU marks. I threw out 25% for a 4th-gen i5, so your numbers actually paint it in a worse light. Add in 5-30% improved IPC from Sandy Bridge to Haswell...
> 
> Overclock an i5 2500K to 4.5GHz (relatively conservative clocks) and assuming linear scaling, you would expect to need an 8.5GHz Q9650 to match it.
> *
> Though I suppose it's possible that Passmark might make use of AVX, resulting in such a large score disparity.*.


It's a really cool story to hear that according to your expert opinion Passmark don't know how to make accurate benchmarks. This specific argument really adds weight to your case-in-point. Maybe you should show them how to do it right.


----------



## CrispySilicon

That article doesn't hold true for DDR3 users. Because as we scale the FSB higher, we can also keep the divider in place.

I bench a good deal better @ 450FSB PL6 1800 7-9-9-24 than I do at 400FSB PL5 1600 6-8-8-21.

For DDR2, which is frequency limited, it would hold true that the northbridge latency would be king.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrispySilicon*
> 
> That article doesn't hold true for DDR3 users. Because as we scale the FSB higher, we can also keep the divider in place.
> 
> I bench a good deal better @ 450FSB PL6 1800 7-9-9-24 than I do at 400FSB PL5 1600 6-8-8-21.
> 
> For DDR2, which is frequency limited, it would hold true that the northbridge latency would be king.


Neither the article above nor my convo with KingT concerns you b/c your CPU has got a locked multiplier. Our convo was specifically about CPUs with unlocked multiplier, i.e. QX9650, QX9775 and QX6800.
We were talking about a S775 system that has got the option to run different multipliers. Yours does not qualify.

Insofar as the rest is concerned, your system will always have better performance than a similar other system at the same FSB speed if your TRD is lower. The reverse is also true.


----------



## davtylica

For the people asking simple questions like the differences in steppings and revisions, most if not all of your questions can be answered by simply reading peoples posts. I am not OCN police but i feel this thread has gotten way too cluttered and way off topic for the most part. We are all here to help educate people about the mod and in the process educate ourselves.

As for members telling other members to "butt out" I think you can put a bit more fore thought into your words before submitting. We all post here and are all entitled to our own opinions...the only fault we can make is how we present our opinions to other users. I hope everyone can interpret my post as "constructive encouragement". Thanks


----------



## nopliiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTP04*
> 
> I'm in Canada but I also chose the slowest shipping option which was China Post. What shipping option did you use to get it in 6 days?


Did you receive your shipment? Also from CDN, and wondering how long it takes it to get to our shores. Would you like to sell some of the adapters?


----------



## LDV617

Still waiting for my package from Betty Li, will let you guys know when she comes through


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> For the people asking simple questions like the differences in steppings and revisions, most if not all of your questions can be answered by simply reading peoples posts. I am not OCN police but i feel this thread has gotten way too cluttered and way off topic for the most part. We are all here to help educate people about the mod and in the process educate ourselves.
> 
> As for members telling other members to "butt out" I think you can put a bit more fore thought into your words before submitting. We all post here and are all entitled to our own opinions...the only fault we can make is how we present our opinions to other users. I hope everyone can interpret my post as "constructive encouragement". Thanks


I agree completely, lets keep this thread on track. I'm not going to be very active here for a little while. I slammed my car into a curb the other day so I have to sell off all of my extra hardware to fix it









I will update the OP with everyone's success soon


----------



## DeadSkull

Yup, lets keep this thread on track. Take your FSB / memory bandwidth discussion elsewhere please.

Still waiting on my stickers so I can test out this x5460 with a UD3P.


----------



## NeoT

Great to see this discussion coming back on track.

I am waiting for my stickers and x3353









In the meantime, a quick question. I have a 945 chipset motherboard with FSB of 800Mhz. Can I run a 1066Mhz xeon quad core on that?


----------



## davtylica

Good news guys....finally got my hands on a pair of x5470's E0 revision with A stepping. Got a good deal for the pair and i couldn't resist. I will keep one and sell the other with a sticker attached to it.


----------



## Deni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Good news guys....finally got my hands on a pair of x5470's E0 revision with A stepping. Got a good deal for the pair and i couldn't resist. I will keep one and sell the other with a sticker attached to it.


Great. 10x multi







.

Guys, please post your overclocks and some benches, like superpi.


----------



## LDV617

Please post gaming benchmarks if possible. Would love to set up a couple guest rigs using this trick. (Pref BF3, PS2, SC2, CS:GO) I only have a low end Xeon dual core now, but would love to see a heavily OC'd quad's benchmarks, thanks.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Please post gaming benchmarks if possible. Would love to set up a couple guest rigs using this trick. (Pref BF3, PS2, SC2, CS:GO) I only have a low end Xeon dual core now, but would love to see a heavily OC'd quad's benchmarks, thanks.


Before I build my X58 rig I had a M-ATX board, my E5420, and a GTX 460. That rig played BF3 on medium/high settings, CS:GO maxed out, and BioShock Infinite on high no problem at 1080p. I did have frame drops that don't happen with my X58 system, but my CPU was only running at 2.5GHz so that held me back. An overclocked X5450/X5460 should be equivalent to an i5 giving a superb gaming experience.

I had to sell off all of my extra hardware, but when I get my car fixed and have some extra cash I am going to get a high end 775 board and a good clocking X series Xeon and run a bunch of benchmarks. All the people who keep saying 775 is dead are going to be stunned that our $50 CPU's can keep up with their $200 CPU's.


----------



## LDV617

Awesome, basically confirming my assumptions. This might be the most badass thread on this site









I'm about to buy 2x 7950s while the gettin is good, but my next purchase is going to be a sub ~$200 Xeon rig that will hopefully be on par with my ~$1000 Ivy Bridge.


----------



## Lixtra

So there's a hotfix for Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 that should fix E0 stepping feature support.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2493989

Anyone with E0 stepping and wants to give this a try?

A BIOS update may not be needed after all.


----------



## LDV617

Just snagged a GA-X38-DS4 for $50 on ebay, now when my adapters come I'll snag a CPU too.


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Just snagged a GA-X38-DS4 for $50 on ebay, now when my adapters come I'll snag a CPU too.


Congrats!!

I am still waiting for my adapters, tracking shows that they are still in China









A learning, order from a seller who offers HongKong post or similar. Never china post


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> I am still waiting for my adapters, tracking shows that they are still in China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A learning, order from a seller who offers HongKong post or similar. Never china post


NEVER select China Post. I used to order rc-car parts from a place in Hong Kong, China Post took about a month, but if I paid the extra $10 for EMS, it took 4 days. EMS is the way to go if it is an option.


----------



## LDV617

How do I track china post?

Edit:


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> How do I track china post?
> 
> Edit:


Here you go:
http://www.17track.net/index_en.shtml


----------



## lovecary

The most important thing for this mod is keep your eyes on the temp of the N/S bridge. most of this people blow their board by the high temp for their N/S bridge. if you take a look of my mod, I had an after market S bridge heat sink.


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> How do I track china post?
> 
> Edit:


I understand you ordered from Betty Li. I can see that Betty is also offering sweden post.. did you select china post or sweden post?

Any views about this vendor:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-Whisper-three-generations-CPU-LGA-771-to-775-paster-for-cpu-Set-Adapter-Card/1441896079.html


----------



## Lixtra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lixtra*
> 
> So there's a hotfix for Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 that should fix E0 stepping feature support.
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2493989
> 
> Anyone with E0 stepping and wants to give this a try?
> 
> A BIOS update may not be needed after all.


Anyone?


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lixtra*
> 
> So there's a hotfix for Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 that should fix E0 stepping feature support.
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2493989
> 
> Anyone with E0 stepping and wants to give this a try?
> 
> A BIOS update may not be needed after all.


I tried it on my E5440, and it didn't seem to help. I can boot into windows and everything fine (before and after applying the hotfix), but speedstep doesn't work, and SSE 4.1 and VT-X are missing in cpuz. This is on a gigabyte p35-ds3l motherboard.

I made another thread looking for help on modifying my bios to fully support the E5440: http://www.overclock.net/t/1440706/need-help-updating-microcode-to-support-a-new-cpu

If anyone's able to help, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Lixtra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Skillz*
> 
> I tried it on my E5440, and it didn't seem to help. I can boot into windows and everything fine (before and after applying the hotfix), but speedstep doesn't work, and SSE 4.1 and VT-X are missing in cpuz. This is on a gigabyte p35-ds3l motherboard.
> 
> I made another thread looking for help on modifying my bios to fully support the E5440: http://www.overclock.net/t/1440706/need-help-updating-microcode-to-support-a-new-cpu
> 
> If anyone's able to help, I'd really appreciate it.


Good to know.
It's weird because this hotfix contains microcode version A0B.
Anyways thanks for testing. +1 rep.
If anyone else wants to try, any input is highly appreciated.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Dear Lyle,
> Have a nice day !
> I am so sorry for that ,that is because there was an accident about China Post,someone put the battery in parcel,
> the temperature is too high,and The plane smoked,and then the plane was was forced to land and check the parcel
> one by one on Oct 26, so they delayed. I am so sorry for that ,it needs 4-6 days to update the tracking information.
> Thank you for your patience !
> Best regards,
> Betty


From Betty Li when I inquired about my package not being traceable. Just a heads up to anyone else who selected China Post (learned my lesson!)


----------



## lovecary

OMG~~~just found this to share~!


----------



## Mad Skillz

If anyone is missing speedstep, SSE 4.1, and VT-X after doing this mod, we figured out how to add the Xeon microcode to an Award bios to fully support these processors.

More details are available in the following thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1440706/solved-need-help-updating-microcode-to-support-a-new-cpu


----------



## LDV617

Are we going to compose an official OCN compatibility list?


----------



## bandook916

Do you think a DFI LP BI G41-T33 will work with a modded xeon?


----------



## bandook916

I really wana try this mod and i found the right mobo and CPU as well. Now I just dont wana wait for alibaba for another 4 weeks









Since they come in packet of 8s is anyone here kind enough to sell me a couple of those stickers? I would greatly appreciate it. If so please PM me so we can talk more Thanks.


----------



## TB13

Little update on my setup, I am back to my ITX 771 setup for a bit until I get all the parts for my i3 setup. I tossed my Megahalems on the ITX board today because I can







Check out this little beastly setup



Also, I decided to run valley again with my new 650ti, here are the results.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lovecary*
> 
> OMG~~~just found this to share~!


I wonder what motherboard they were using...I have a nice pair of x5470's coming today so im anxious to see what they can do.


----------



## LDV617

I want my adapters to hurry up and arrive so I can test the 10$ Xeon I bought









If it works, then I'm ordering a pair off Ebay and setting up two beastly gaming rigs as guest machines


----------



## Butternut101

is there anyone willing to sell any of those adapters I don't feel like waiting a month to get them







I just picked up a pair of E5472!!! for cheap and I want to do it already!!!


----------



## NeoT

Received my $10 x3353... BUT







For last 20 days my adapters are still touring China, now they are in Beijing.


----------



## davtylica

To everyone needing stickers PM me as i will have 18 pcs arriving this week.


----------



## n1sm

I have been monitoring ebay heavily since this whole craze has started a few weeks ago. I have noticed a mark up in most xeons since reading this thread and feel there may be a correlation to this thread.

I am wondering if everyone who is on ebay can show each other common courtesy. Please if it isn't an inconvenience post your ebay handle and the actual item you are bidding on. I just don't feel ocn'ers should be fighting each other for older tech just for a chance to mod it. I am hoping we can keep the pricing nominal for all of us instead of inflating costs on our end.

Nic


----------



## NeoT

Nic, It would be better if we post the item number that we are bidding on. That way other fellow ocn'ers can stay away from that particular item









BTW: What should be the acceptable price for these xeon's like for 5430, 5460, 3353 etc..


----------



## Deni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> BTW: What should be the acceptable price for these xeon's like for 5430, 5460, 3353 etc..


I paid 27 USD + 6 USD shipping to Albania, for a x3363.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> I have been monitoring ebay heavily since this whole craze has started a few weeks ago. I have noticed a mark up in most xeons since reading this thread and feel there may be a correlation to this thread.
> 
> I am wondering if everyone who is on ebay can show each other common courtesy. Please if it isn't an inconvenience post your ebay handle and the actual item you are bidding on. I just don't feel ocn'ers should be fighting each other for older tech just for a chance to mod it. I am hoping we can keep the pricing nominal for all of us instead of inflating costs on our end.
> 
> Nic


I agree with you that pricing shouldn't be inflated due to popularity...but i also haven't noticed prices going up either. I check them everyday and they are for the most part pretty consistent.

x5440 = $25
x5450 = $30
e5450 = $40
x5460 = $40-50
x5470 = $90+

q9650 = $120+ ....(fail lol)

When the x5460's can't be had for under $60 then i think that will create some boundaries. I just got (2) 5470's for the price of one so I cant complain....yet lol


----------



## NeoT

Thanks @Deni and @davtylica

For someone in UK, this could be a nice opportunity for x5450: 261322847486


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> I agree with you that pricing shouldn't be inflated due to popularity...but i also haven't noticed prices going up either. I check them everyday and they are for the most part pretty consistent.
> 
> x5440 = $25
> x5450 = $30
> e5450 = $40
> x5460 = $40-50
> x5470 = $90+
> 
> q9650 = $120+ ....(fail lol)
> 
> When the x5460's can't be had for under $60 then i think that will create some boundaries. I just got (2) 5470's for the price of one so I cant complain....yet lol


I have yet to find a x5470 @ < $150.

This was my main reason of doing the mod.

Guess I have to settle for the x5460s and a heavy over clock...


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> I have yet to find a x5470 @ < $150.
> 
> This was my main reason of doing the mod.
> 
> Guess I have to settle for the x5460s and a heavy over clock...


What about this one: 370920764569 for $92.03

or 370933415000 for $85.95


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> I have yet to find a x5470 @ < $150.
> 
> This was my main reason of doing the mod.
> 
> Guess I have to settle for the x5460s and a heavy over clock...


Well if you follow my posts like i said it is a pair and i clearly have use for only one. Once i test them it i will post the other in the market place here at OCN. Just keep an eye out for it. It will already have a sticker mounted on it.


----------



## Deni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> I have yet to find a x5470 @ < $150.
> 
> This was my main reason of doing the mod.
> 
> Guess I have to settle for the x5460s and a heavy over clock...


I don't think it is worth the premium of x5470 over the x5460. It is only 0.5 multi, which is negligible.


----------



## LDV617

Good to know the difference isn't worth the price. I'll plan on getting the x5460s then.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deni*
> 
> I don't think it is worth the premium of x5470 over the x5460. It is only 0.5 multi, which is negligible.


I've always wanted the best of the best. I was going to pickup a FX-8350 but i want to wait for the Steamroller architecture to be released honestly. It just seems I always settle for the cheaper stuff and maximize it as best as I can.

I am currently sitting at 1ghz o/c on my q8200 stable. I kinda just want to boot up and feel good about my system, proud that i have top end gear instead of two or three tiers lower.

Yes the lga 775 is dated tech, however it wouldn't hurt so badly if Im sporting the top of the top of lga 775 gear.

Call me silly but, just how i see it. At this price yea x3360 is VERY affordable but i kinda want that "PRESTIGE" of being on aircooled @ 3.8+ghz on top of the line tech for this platform.

I guess im a noob after all :-/

Nic


----------



## EckyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> I've always wanted the best of the best. I was going to pickup a FX-8350 but i want to wait for the Steamroller architecture to be released honestly. It just seems I always settle for the cheaper stuff and maximize it as best as I can.
> 
> I am currently sitting at 1ghz o/c on my q8200 stable. I kinda just want to boot up and feel good about my system, proud that i have top end gear instead of two or three tiers lower.
> 
> Yes the lga 775 is dated tech, however it wouldn't hurt so badly if Im sporting the top of the top of lga 775 gear.
> 
> Call me silly but, just how i see it. At this price yea x3360 is VERY affordable but i kinda want that "PRESTIGE" of being on aircooled @ 3.8+ghz on top of the line tech for this platform.
> 
> I guess im a noob after all :-/
> 
> Nic


You're in 2nd and 3rd gen i5 territory when you hit $150, which can be in excess of 50% faster at a given clock than 775 chips. The priceerformance drops dramatically as you near the top end of a platform. That last .5x multiplier is only about 5% performance which is near invisible.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> You're in 2nd and 3rd gen i5 territory when you hit $150, which can be in excess of 50% faster at a given clock than 775 chips. The priceerformance drops dramatically as you near the top end of a platform. That last .5x multiplier is only about 5% performance which is near invisible.


Well said. This thread is all about bang for buck, I could not imagine spending over $100 on one of these chips, even ~$75 is more than I intend to spend.


----------



## Deni

To reach 4 GHz you need 400 FSB with 10x multiplier (x5470) and 421 FSB with 9.5 multi (x5460).

I think you will reach sooner the upper wall of the CPU rather than the motherboard.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> You're in 2nd and 3rd gen i5 territory when you hit $150, which can be in excess of 50% faster at a given clock than 775 chips.


Then this is not a viable option for me if that's the case. My main uses are gaming. Currently the q8200 just isn't up to snuff for my 2 gtx 460s in sli even at 1440x900. I want to see both cards pushed into the 90% usage on afterburner on this setup. It seems I just need to spend the money and build a fx-8350. Yet, can this actually support what hardware im running without bottle-necking is the true question.

I currently am at 3.2ghz with the q8200 but it has 4mb on chip cache and it shows 40-50% gpu usage on Afterburner. I always thought the cache was the main reason this thing seems to hang a bit when doing certain tasks like its just out of cache and starts paging mid game. It does it with every board and disk drive i have. I've run every type of test and it scores a fairly low cpu mark for such a high overclock and at frequency i feel. The CPU MARK is sitting at 4,727.3 which is GOOD for this cpu but not for what im trying to do. If i saw 6k cpu mark i know i'd be in the clear for smoother bf3 and bf4 game play. Maybe i'd be able to dedicate both gpus to video instead of setting one up as physx to help my cpu out.

Ahh well, I guess we'll see in a few weeks when i get everything together. Any input would be welcomed. Maybe someone who's experienced a lga 771 @ over 3.5ghz with a setup such as mine. If not i'll just benchmark mine when i get it all setup.

It's just I'm so tempted to order a Foxconn X38a sli motherboard that runs ddr3. However, if I do that I'm spending $70 + cost of cpu + ddr3. That's another $150 and i could have a real setup for a few hundred more. Alas these are the things that run through my very troubled mind.

Nic


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> Then this is not a viable option for me if that's the case. My main uses are gaming. Currently the q8200 just isn't up to snuff for my 2 gtx 460s in sli even at 1440x900. I want to see both cards pushed into the 90% usage on afterburner on this setup. It seems I just need to spend the money and build a fx-8350. Yet, can this actually support what hardware im running without bottle-necking is the true question.
> 
> I currently am at 3.2ghz with the q8200 but it has 4mb on chip cache and it shows 40-50% gpu usage on Afterburner. I always thought the cache was the main reason this thing seems to hang a bit when doing certain tasks like its just out of cache and starts paging mid game. It does it with every board and disk drive i have. I've run every type of test and it scores a fairly low cpu mark for such a high overclock and at frequency i feel. The CPU MARK is sitting at 4,727.3 which is GOOD for this cpu but not for what im trying to do. If i saw 6k cpu mark i know i'd be in the clear for smoother bf3 and bf4 game play. Maybe i'd be able to dedicate both gpus to video instead of setting one up as physx to help my cpu out.
> 
> Ahh well, I guess we'll see in a few weeks when i get everything together. Any input would be welcomed. Maybe someone who's experienced a lga 771 @ over 3.5ghz with a setup such as mine. If not i'll just benchmark mine when i get it all setup.
> 
> It's just I'm so tempted to order a Foxconn X38a sli motherboard that runs ddr3. However, if I do that I'm spending $70 + cost of cpu + ddr3. That's another $150 and i could have a real setup for a few hundred more. Alas these are the things that run through my very troubled mind.
> 
> Nic


Running 460 SLI at 1440 x 900 is a big waste, which is also probably part of the low usage issue.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> Then this is not a viable option for me if that's the case. My main uses are gaming. Currently the q8200 just isn't up to snuff for my 2 gtx 460s in sli even at 1440x900. I want to see both cards pushed into the 90% usage on afterburner on this setup. It seems I just need to spend the money and build a fx-8350. Yet, can this actually support what hardware im running without bottle-necking is the true question.
> 
> I currently am at 3.2ghz with the q8200 but it has 4mb on chip cache and it shows 40-50% gpu usage on Afterburner. I always thought the cache was the main reason this thing seems to hang a bit when doing certain tasks like its just out of cache and starts paging mid game. It does it with every board and disk drive i have. I've run every type of test and it scores a fairly low cpu mark for such a high overclock and at frequency i feel. The CPU MARK is sitting at 4,727.3 which is GOOD for this cpu but not for what im trying to do. If i saw 6k cpu mark i know i'd be in the clear for smoother bf3 and bf4 game play. Maybe i'd be able to dedicate both gpus to video instead of setting one up as physx to help my cpu out.
> 
> Ahh well, I guess we'll see in a few weeks when i get everything together. Any input would be welcomed. Maybe someone who's experienced a lga 771 @ over 3.5ghz with a setup such as mine. If not i'll just benchmark mine when i get it all setup.
> 
> It's just I'm so tempted to order a Foxconn X38a sli motherboard that runs ddr3. However, if I do that I'm spending $70 + cost of cpu + ddr3. That's another $150 and i could have a real setup for a few hundred more. Alas these are the things that run through my very troubled mind.
> 
> Nic


You wont be dissapointed with the x5460. I run mine at 4.037 ghz under 1.3v all day long..no hiccups or crashes. My best pasmark cpu score score with ddr2 800 overclocked to 1020mhz was 6050 marks. I have (2) Evga SSC GTX460's in SLI and they do not bottleneck my x5460. In crysis 2 maxed out with hi-res textures @1920x1200 i maintain 90% or higher usage on both cards. mainly 40's to 50fps. With a ton of enemies and AI on screen it generally stays above 30fps. Great results with The Witcher 2...maxed out (exc. ubersampling) i get 40-50fps with a few dips here and there but not bad at all. Again both cards being almost fully utilized. Hope that helps

Edit: if you look at the passmark comparison charts you will see the i5 2500k and FX6300 scoring roughly 6400 in the cpu test. My chip is limited soley by my motherboard (750i FTW). Mid 1700 fsb is as high as i can go. If you have a better compatible board one would have no problem getting 4.2-4.4ghz under 1.4v i would imagine. At that speed you will surpass both the i5 and FX. Just food for thought


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> You wont be dissapointed with the x5460. I run mine at 4.037 ghz under 1.3v all day long..no hiccups or crashes. My best pasmark cpu score score with ddr2 800 overclocked to 1020mhz was 6050 marks. I have (2) Evga GTX460's in SLI and they do not bottleneck my x5460. In crysis 2 maxed out with hi-res textures @1920x1200 i maintain 90% or higher usage on both cards. mainly 40's to 50fps. With a ton of enemies and AI on screen it generally stays above 30fps. Great results with The Witcher 2...maxed out (exc. ubersampling) i get 40-50fps with a few dips here and there but not bad at all. Again both cards being almost fully utilized. Hope that helps


Great to hear these chips compete in 1080 gaming. What mobo are you using? And what are temps like? Similar to Lynnfield?


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Hello all, first post here!








I've been following this (and at least three others here) thread for the last week and finally decided to pull the trigger on a X5460. I'm just waiting for it to get here sometime next week.

I'm really interested in seeing how much of a difference the extra cache will make from my E5200 and what boost there will be in multi-threaded applications. Any suggestions for (free) benchmarks for these two areas? My current CPU will do 4.2Ghz and 345 FSB easily so it should be easy to do a clock for clock comparison. I'm not interested in swapping out CPU's once the X5460 is in, so it's now or never...


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Hello all, first post here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been following this (and at least three others here) thread for the last week and finally decided to pull the trigger on a X5460. I'm just waiting for it to get here sometime next week.
> 
> I'm really interested in seeing how much of a difference the extra cache will make from my E5200 and what boost there will be in multi-threaded applications. Any suggestions for (free) benchmarks for these two areas? My current CPU will do 4.2Ghz and 345 FSB easily so it should be easy to do a clock for clock comparison. I'm not interested in swapping out CPU's once the X5460 is in, so it's now or never...


You will see a massive increase in speed over an E5200. My 2.5GHz E5420 stomped on my 4GHz E7300. BF3 went from choppy with the E7300 to butter smooth with the Xeon even at its low clocks. A decent clocking X5460 + a good board will give stellar results. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> You will see a massive increase in speed over an E5200. My 2.5GHz E5420 stomped on my 4GHz E7300. BF3 went from choppy with the E7300 to butter smooth with the Xeon even at its low clocks. A decent clocking X5460 + a good board will give stellar results. Let us know how it goes!


That's what I'm hoping for. There's always the occasional chop/lag in BF3/BFBC2 that takes away your edge at the wrong moment, even running at 4.2 Ghz. I may get BF4 if the price is right on black Friday and push the chip to its limit. I just got a budget water cooler I was going to put on my E5200, so I'll take the chip as far as it can go when I get it.

If anybody is on the fence about doing this, I'll post benchies of both chips. I really am curious if the extra cache is worth the extra cash.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> That's what I'm hoping for. There's always the occasional chop/lag in BF3/BFBC2 that takes away your edge at the wrong moment, even running at 4.2 Ghz. I may get BF4 if the price is right on black Friday and push the chip to its limit. I just got a budget water cooler I was going to put on my E5200, so I'll take the chip as far as it can go when I get it.
> 
> If anybody is on the fence about doing this, I'll post benchies of both chips. I really am curious if the extra cache is worth the extra cash.


Cool, looking forward to seeing some results.


----------



## Butternut101

Ey I see that this mod works with the gigabyte g41mt-s2p which I already have im just waiting on this damn strip from china...also I was able to get a pair of E5472 for 40 so I was wondering if both with work together while I wait for these damn strips also was wondering what kind of overclock would I be seeing


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butternut101*
> 
> Ey I see that this mod works with the gigabyte g41mt-s2p which I already have im just waiting on this damn strip from china...also I was able to get a pair of E5472 for 40 so I was wondering if both with work together while I wait for these damn strips also was wondering what kind of overclock would I be seeing


Damn nice snag at $40. Update your BIOS and you should be good to go!


----------



## Butternut101

yea man I thought so myself I found them at craigslist...he also said he has a lot more different xeon cpus so if this works ill probably be buying more from him to test out


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butternut101*
> 
> yea man I thought so myself I found them at craigslist...he also said he has a lot more different xeon cpus so if this works ill probably be buying more from him to test out


Lucky you! Some one was selling Xeons on CL close to me a while back, but they were all crappy dual core ones


----------



## EckyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> Then this is not a viable option for me if that's the case. My main uses are gaming. Currently the q8200 just isn't up to snuff for my 2 gtx 460s in sli even at 1440x900. I want to see both cards pushed into the 90% usage on afterburner on this setup. It seems I just need to spend the money and build a fx-8350. Yet, can this actually support what hardware im running without bottle-necking is the true question.
> 
> I currently am at 3.2ghz with the q8200 but it has 4mb on chip cache and it shows 40-50% gpu usage on Afterburner. I always thought the cache was the main reason this thing seems to hang a bit when doing certain tasks like its just out of cache and starts paging mid game. It does it with every board and disk drive i have. I've run every type of test and it scores a fairly low cpu mark for such a high overclock and at frequency i feel. The CPU MARK is sitting at 4,727.3 which is GOOD for this cpu but not for what im trying to do. If i saw 6k cpu mark i know i'd be in the clear for smoother bf3 and bf4 game play. Maybe i'd be able to dedicate both gpus to video instead of setting one up as physx to help my cpu out.
> 
> Ahh well, I guess we'll see in a few weeks when i get everything together. Any input would be welcomed. Maybe someone who's experienced a lga 771 @ over 3.5ghz with a setup such as mine. If not i'll just benchmark mine when i get it all setup.
> 
> It's just I'm so tempted to order a Foxconn X38a sli motherboard that runs ddr3. However, if I do that I'm spending $70 + cost of cpu + ddr3. That's another $150 and i could have a real setup for a few hundred more. Alas these are the things that run through my very troubled mind.
> 
> Nic


Not entirely relevant to the thread but I decided to run Passmark to give you a point of reference. It's a bit silly to compare a stock i5 to a heavily overclocked Yorkfield variant.

My results: http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=15571318983

Passmark Rating 3,589
CPU Mark 9,024 (i5 3570K @ 4.6 - tops out at 60c)
2D Graphics Mark 824
3D Graphics Mark 4,186 (HD7850)
Memory Mark 2,622 (DDR3 1600)
Disk Mark 1,426 (ancient x25m 80GB)

I don't know how much weight I'd put behind a passmark score, as it's an entirely synthetic benchmark. You absolutely will see an improvement with a Xeon. With a healthy overclock, expect about 25% which would, in a world of perfect scaling, put you just shy of 6K in passmark.

You can pick up a 3rd-gen i5 + board + 8GB DDR3 in forum classifieds for an average of $250, less than that if you wait for a screaming deal. I see 771 pin mods as being most useful for taking $20 Xeons which are equivalent to $100 775 quads, and upgrading older systems with dual cores to something fairly usable with modern games/apps.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> You can pick up a 3rd-gen i5 + board + 8GB DDR3 in forum classifieds for an average of $250, less than that if you wait for a screaming deal. I see 771 pin mods as being most useful for taking $20 Xeons which are equivalent to $100 775 quads, and upgrading older systems with dual cores to something fairly usable with modern games/apps.


This. Personally I want it as a secondary guest rig. And plan to pop a dual core Xeon in my home server to replace the crappy Conroe it uses.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butternut101*
> 
> Ey I see that this mod works with the gigabyte g41mt-s2p which I already have im just waiting on this damn strip from china...also I was able to get a pair of E5472 for 40 so I was wondering if both with work together while I wait for these damn strips also was wondering what kind of overclock would I be seeing


You will be running default at 1600 Mhz FSB (400X4) with a lower divider (7.5 max) so you will have a harder time reaching a high overclock. It's hard do say what you may get with the limited info on overclocking these chips. There may be a reason your chip was binned @ 1600 FSB and it may go higher than your board will support. I'd like to know too.

My gamble with the chip I bought is that is will hopefully easily hit 1600 FSB from the default 1333 and give me 3.8 Ghz. I'll try pushing it to at least 4.0 though








Then again it may hit a wall someplace, stall and fall flat on its face...it's luck of the draw.

default E5472 = 7.5 x 400 for 3.0

default X5460 = 9.5 x 333 for 3.13
minimum planned = 9.5 x 400 for 3.8

My first E5200 ran super cool but would only just hit 3.5 Ghz no matter how much voltage I gave it (way too much). My current one runs warm and turns into a nuclear reactor with just a little overclocking, but it will overclock like a beast!


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> I don't know how much weight I'd put behind a passmark score, as it's an entirely synthetic benchmark.


I need to look into that one but I'd focus on multi-threaded applications as that is where things are going particularly games.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Great to hear these chips compete in 1080 gaming. What mobo are you using? And what are temps like? Similar to Lynnfield?


System specs are as follows...

MB: EVGA 750i FTW
CPU: x5460 4.037ghz @1.275v (E0 rev. and A stepping) with Corsair H70 cooler (push/pull)
FSB: 425mhz (1700) @1.2v
RAM: OCZ DDR2 800 @1020hmz 2.0v (5 and 15 2T timings) with Corsair cooler
GPU: EVGA SC'ed (via bios mod) GTX 460EE
HDD: WD Caviar black 1TB
Case: Corsair 600T with AF120 top fans
PSU: Corsair GS800
MON: Dell U2410 1920x1200 IPS Panel

Temps: All fanspeeds are 50% via 600T controller.

CPU: Idle 38-40C Load 55-58C
GPU: Idle 32-34C Load 70-72C

Benchmarks (highest)

Passmark CPU: 6,056

3DMark06: 21,949

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> This is with SLI enabled...you can plainly see there is little if any bottleneck created by the x5460


----------



## LDV617

http://www.overclock.net/t/1442139/appraisal-lga-775-boards

Some cheap boards for people that need them. Just posted recently, caught it on the activity list on the home page. Price in the appraisal thread are 40-60$


----------



## g3p0

I pulled the trigger on an E5450, modded and dropped it in my P5Q Pro. it works, but I need to update the CPU microcode for the latest bios to unleash my CPU.....

Could one of you nice peoples please help










I have modded bios in the past but it's been a while, not sure what I need anymore..


----------



## NeoT

Now what kind of sticker is this:



Its some snake shape:



More details here:

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.173.JMXN9B&id=23169808069


----------



## davtylica

I finally got the x5470's today. I was heartbroken to see that one of them had a resistor missing, still debating on testing it but real cautious for obvious reasons. The other however, booted right up without a hitch. Check this out guys...same settings mentioned in my last post but with the x5470 i gained 213mhz. Have a look at the CPU-z below.

This is just plain rediculous lol...I literally moved the voltage up 2 notches compared to my x5460. I also noticed this thing has a (1.215v) VID compared to the x5460 (1.25v)



My passmark jumped from 6045 to 6345. I will follow up with you guys as soon as I can run some stress testing. Hopefully i dont have to increase the voltage but if i do i will update my settings. The only negative thing i noticed was my temps jumped 2-3C at idle and load. Im not complaining because my x5460 had to sticky temp sensors that wouldn't go below 39C...they all work fine on this baby!! Lovin this thing


----------



## davtylica

Got her running 4.4ghz @1.35v. And that was just a guess, im going to try and work it down to 1.325v. I have 4gb of G-skill DDR2 1100 1.8v coming tomorrow. With that i should be able to break the 6500 barrier in passmark. According to passmark baselines this thing puts a whoopin' on the i7 920 and starts beating on the door of the i5 2500K. Realistically the i5 is going to always have the upper hand in most real world situations. But were talking 5+ year old technology holding its own with a healthy overclock.


----------



## Arxontas

Good job. I see you bought exactly the same typeof memory with me. Good choice, since I have personally overclocked this GSKILL high performance modules to 1160 MHZ stable.



At the above level, they perform the same with [email protected]:



If it can do 4.4 [email protected], it can sure do 4.55 [email protected] The question here is really, just howlong the sticker is going to last at such temperatures, i.e. the longevity of the investment.

6.5k passmark is top/maximum 24/7 performance for socket 775 and yes, it is equivalent with a core i5-2500k at a moderate overclock.

My QX9650 did 6.3k passmark @4050 MHz.

NOTE: 1160 MHZ stable was with 4 modules installed. Two modules of the same GSKILL memory when overclocked alone, should exceed 1200 MHz at the hands of an experienced 775 overclocker.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> I pulled the trigger on an E5450, modded and dropped it in my P5Q Pro. it works, but I need to update the CPU microcode for the latest bios to unleash my CPU.....
> 
> Could one of you nice peoples please help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have modded bios in the past but it's been a while, not sure what I need anymore..


I have the same mobo. Are you using the latest BIOS and what's wrong? I updated to the latest BIOS from the original it shipped with to prepare for this mod. So far I'm not happy with it. My CPU voltage has dropped below what it's set for and even though the bios says my memory is running at 1066 Mhz several programs show it running at 800 Mhz.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> Now what kind of sticker is this:
> 
> 
> 
> Its some snake shape:


Looks like a BSEL mod of some type, I wouldn't try it. If I let the magic smoke out, I'll do it the old fashioned way, with voltage


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Good job. I see you bought exactly the same typeof memory with me. Good choice, since I have personally overclocked this GSKILL high performance modules to 1160 MHZ stable.
> 
> 
> 
> At the above level, they perform the same with [email protected]:
> 
> 
> 
> If it can do 4.4 [email protected], it can sure do 4.55 [email protected] The question here is really, just howlong the sticker is going to last at such temperatures, i.e. the longevity of the investment.
> 
> 6.5k passmark is top/maximum 24/7 performance for socket 775 and yes, it is equivalent with a core i5-2500k at a moderate overclock.
> 
> My QX9650 did 6.3k passmark @4050 MHz.
> 
> NOTE: 1160 MHZ stable was with 4 modules installed. Two modules of the same GSKILL memory when overclocked alone, should exceed 1200 MHz at the hands of an experienced 775 overclocker.


bro the g. skill pro i have is 5-5-5-15 and i've had it to 1260 @ 7-7-7-21 that **** was cooking with gas for reals. I trimmed back as i started having stability and was worried about my ram a bit. I currently have my 1066 @ 1110 and it seems to be purring like a kitten and wants more. I do have the voltage @ factory specs for my modules which is 2.1v my stuff is aparently cream of the crop for ram that i saw 1260 by loosening it up just a smidge.

I am going to just bite the bullet and purchase two 5460's if the dude accepts my offer @$35. If not i guess i'll wait and buy them individually on auction.

Nic


----------



## stresson

Rampage-ASUS-Extreme-1301.zip 896k .zip file
Hi, I'm new around and I want to play with this mod, I have a Asus Rampage Extreme x48 ddr3 lga 775 and its not posting with none of the 2 xeons I got x5260 confidential and e5472







, can you please help me with my bios microcode, thanks







:thumb:


----------



## Arxontas

@n1sm:

Well.

C0 stepping chips are good choice for newbies (ppl who don't have a clue) and for ppl who have got no high demands out of their system, i.e. ppl who are content to run a Xeon on obsolete P965's, P35's or budget /entry level P43,G43 and G45's and then play Tetris on them @1024X768 with their AGP GPU.

If you want to play Battlefield or any other high end game on a 775 platform @1080p, buy nothing else than X5470 or X5492.

I suggest you do what Davtylica does. This guy gets it.


----------



## Deni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> @n1sm:
> 
> Well.
> 
> C0 stepping chips are good choice for newbies (ppl who don't have a clue) and for ppl who have got no high demands out of their system, i.e. ppl who are content to run a Xeon on obsolete P965's, P35's or budget /entry level P43,G43 and G45's and then play Tetris on them @1024X768 with their AGP GPU.
> 
> If you want to play Battlefield or any other high end game on a 775 platform @1080p, buy nothing else than X5470 or X5492.


Why only x5470 or x5492?

What difference does it make from 9.5x to 10x multi?


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I have the same mobo. Are you using the latest BIOS and what's wrong? I updated to the latest BIOS from the original it shipped with to prepare for this mod. So far I'm not happy with it. My CPU voltage has dropped below what it's set for and even though the bios says my memory is running at 1066 Mhz several programs show it running at 800 Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a BSEL mod of some type, I wouldn't try it. If I let the magic smoke out, I'll do it the old fashioned way, with voltage


So far so good, other than my post telling me to upgrade the bios to unleash this CPU...

I am running the last bios, 2102? I've added the missing cpu codes from all the asus p45 boards and still nothing on getting rid the post message.. but that's my only issue so far..

cpu core voltage is .025mV under what I set it to in bios, as long as I enable the vdroop option in bios.
Had to up the mV on the NB slightly to run at a 450fsb
still have a lot of tinkering to get it right, but my memory is recognized as running at 1080 (8gb g.skill 4x2gb PC8800? 1100MHz stuff..

Really on a mission to find the right microcode to get rid of that message







the problems I have...


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> If you want to play Battlefield or any other high end game on a 775 platform @1080p, buy nothing else than X5470 or X5492.


An X5492 will limit your overclocking due to the lower multiplier and I would only get it if you have a locked motherboard. IMO neither are worth the premium over an X5460. To me this mod is about bang per buck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> I've added the missing cpu codes from all the asus p45 boards and still nothing on getting rid the post message.. but that's my only issue so far..


That would be your problem, you need micro codes from a server board that supports your processor. I was going to take the micro codes from the attached bios and add them to the P5Q-Pro bios. It's from an ASUS 771 server board that states it supports all revisions/steppings of 54xx CPU's. I haven't done it yet but you're welcome to try and let us know how it goes. I would start by modding a fresh bios though so you don't make any mistakes. you can name it to whatever you want, I gave it the current name so there would be no confusion in my database.

withEOstepping.zip 600k .zip file


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> An X5492 will limit your overclocking due to the lower multiplier and I would only get it if you have a locked motherboard.


An X5492 is capable of reaching 4675 MHz stable @ Intel's max recommended safe working voltage of 1.35V (8.5X550). This is the reason why this chip originally cost $1600, almost two times more the price of a QX9650.

In addition, it is faster clock-for-clock than any other socket 775 CPU.
Quote:


> To me this mod is about bang per buck.


Folks have bought this chip for $75. The fact that you failed to get a bargain on that chip doesn't mean that others haven't.

At 4.6 GHz, this E0 stepping Harpertwon would score 6.8k CPU MARKS. That is above average performance even for a Sandy Bridge.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> @n1sm:
> 
> Well.
> 
> C0 stepping chips are good choice for newbies (ppl who don't have a clue) and for ppl who have got no high demands out of their system, i.e. ppl who are content to run a Xeon on obsolete P965's, P35's or budget /entry level P43,G43 and G45's and then play Tetris on them @1024X768 with their AGP GPU.
> 
> If you want to play Battlefield or any other high end game on a 775 platform @1080p, buy nothing else than X5470 or X5492.
> 
> I suggest you do what Davtylica does. This guy gets it.


So I am right in my feelings that I need a 5470 not a 5460. I was going to shoot for an A stepping 5460 however. I found a set on ebay that closes tonight at 8:30pm LMK if i need to let them go to the other guy.

I do play bf3/4 on my box and its just not up to snuff even at 3.2ghz and with the ram overclocked to 1066mhz. It runs cool but always seems as if its utilizing the actual ram and not the cache. I have a feeling my issues are cache related as my cpu mark is just shy of 5000 by a few hundred points on this chip.

I was shooting for 5460s @ 4.2ghz on air or 4.5ghz on a cheap corsair closed loop dual radiator i have access to. I figure if i can nurse 1ghz out of my q8200 on air this chip should easily do it on air also.

LMK your feelings on this setup for bf3/4 as I was going to put one together for a needy friend who wants something for school/entertainment i/e bf3/4 cod.

Nic


----------



## EckyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> So I am right in my feelings that I need a 5470 not a 5460. I was going to shoot for an A stepping 5460 however. I found a set on ebay that closes tonight at 8:30pm LMK if i need to let them go to the other guy.
> 
> I do play bf3/4 on my box and its just not up to snuff even at 3.2ghz and with the ram overclocked to 1066mhz. It runs cool but always seems as if its utilizing the actual ram and not the cache. I have a feeling my issues are cache related as my cpu mark is just shy of 5000 by a few hundred points on this chip.
> 
> I was shooting for 5460s @ 4.2ghz on air or 4.5ghz on a cheap corsair closed loop dual radiator i have access to. I figure if i can nurse 1ghz out of my q8200 on air this chip should easily do it on air also.
> 
> LMK your feelings on this setup for bf3/4 as I was going to put one together for a needy friend who wants something for school/entertainment i/e bf3/4 cod.
> 
> Nic


Have a post to share with you that you might find interesting, snipped from another tech forum:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sm625;35675749*
> Back in the day they never really quantified what I call "FSB thrashing" but I imagine it would be pretty bad, especially since the northbridge also has to handle all DDR2 accesses as well. Lynnfield and newer also happen to have a PCIe controller onboard. The Q9650 also has to route all video card traffic through the northbridge. The idea that inter-die communication (Q9650 is actually two physical dies), RAM accesses, and video card accesses would all go over the same bus seems awfully bad in retrospect. Benchmarks have shown that increasing the FSB does absolutely nothing for performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the inherent latency of the architecture must be the limiting factor. And there's really no way to measure that.


Consider that on 775 chips, whenever a process is moved from Core 0 or 1 to Core 2 or 3, everything in the cache must be sent over the FSB to the northbridge, and then back to the CPU to the other cores. Because of this, you can sometimes see good performance improvements by locking the affinity of threads.


----------



## Arxontas

Replying fast to n1sm:

Sorry I am at the gym and sweating atm. Go for the X5470. Alongwith the X5492, they are the only E0 stepping chips clocked at 3.0 GHz and above at stock.

I should know, I have been working with a C0 stepping chip since 2008. Other Harpertowns at or above 3 GHz stock are C0 stepping.

Stay well clear of C0 stepping chips (like mine). (will explain later).


----------



## Arizonian

OK gentlemen - let's keep discussion on subject without getting personal with each other using inflammatory remarks when posting.

/thread cleaned.

If you responded to a post that was removed - it too was removed regardless of content. Letting you all know what's happened in case your not seeing your post.

Let's at least have a civil disagreement.


----------



## Arxontas

So:

I am aware of three "steppings" in high end S775/771 chips: C0, C1 and E0.

A "stepping" is a "model" in the sense that "Spitfire Mk III" was a later and more evolved model than "Spitfire Mk I".

C0/C1 models were produced in November 2007 and January 2008 respectively. E0 models were produced in November/December 2008, and were the last and most advanced S775/771 chips produced.

Compared to my own C0 QX9650 aka Intel® Xeon® Processor X5450, E0 models such as the X5470, X5492, Q9650, Q9550:

1. Require much less voltage to achieve similar overclocks. For example, my QX9650 requires 1.4350 VCORE at BIOS to achieve 4 GHz gaming stable. A Q9650 E0 model using the same mobo with me (P5Q Deluxe) requires EXACTLY 1.34V VCORE at BIOS fro 4.2 GHz. Huge difference.






2. Produce much less heat, therefore net you less heat in your case, allowing higher boost clocks for your GPU and/or cooler operation for your SLI.

3. Overclock substantially higher, therefore perform better than C0 models. An E0 model Q9650 with 1.4V VCORE gets to 4.4 GHz gaming stable.

4. Consume much less electricity, therefore allowing more headroom for a better GPU or SLI setup. My QX9650 drew 194 Watt @ 4.15 GHz


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> I've added the missing cpu codes from all the asus p45 boards and still nothing on getting rid the post message.. but that's my only issue so far..


This would be your problem, you should use BIOS micro codes from a socket 771 server board. I attached a BIOS from an Asus board that states compatibility with all 54xx Xeon CPU's. I was going to use it to update the micro codes in my BIOS if needed. I would recommend starting with a fresh unmodded BIOS to mod so you don't make any mistakes. I just changed the name originally so there would be no confusion in my BIOS database. Hopefully this solves your problem, let us know how it goes









withEOstepping.zip 600k .zip file


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> This would be your problem, you should use BIOS micro codes from a socket 771 server board. I attached a BIOS from an Asus board that states compatibility with all 54xx Xeon CPU's. I was going to use it to update the micro codes in my BIOS if needed. I would recommend starting with a fresh unmodded BIOS to mod so you don't make any mistakes. I just changed the name originally so there would be no confusion in my BIOS database. Hopefully this solves your problem, let us know how it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> withEOstepping.zip 600k .zip file


That worked! Thanks Terminal, Doyet, Lixtra for helping via PM! Cheers!

Used MMTOOL322 to extract the P6 Micro Code from your bios, then opened the P5Q bios and replaced it's P6 Micro Code with the prior... I know it will probably give an error now with a 775 chip, no worries. No more annoying message, and maybe in my head but the system feels more responsive in general... probably just me.

zipped the original the modded and the doner, works for me







what board did the doner bios come from?

XEON P5Q Pro.zip 1980k .zip file


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> That worked! Thanks Terminal, Doyet, Lixtra for helping via PM! Cheers!
> 
> Used MMTOOL322 to extract the P6 Micro Code from your bios, then opened the P5Q bios and replaced it's P6 Micro Code with the prior... I know it will probably give an error now with a 775 chip, no worries. No more annoying message, and maybe in my head but the system feels more responsive in general... probably just me.
> 
> zipped the original the modded and the doner, works for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what board did the doner bios come from?


I forget the exact board. I was going through the ASUS website looking at socket 771 motherboard CPU compatibility lists and downloaded the newest BIOS with E0 steppings. I figured I'd probably have some sort of BIOS issue... Glad it worked for you.

Edit: I'm pretty sure it was from the Asus DSEB-DG. I specifically picked it because it supports my E0 stepping X5460. Few other MOBO's do so I'm sure my P5Q-PRO won't and I'd be doing a BIOS mod.
Link: http://www.asus.com/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/DSEBDG/#support


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> So I am right in my feelings that I need a 5470 not a 5460. I was going to shoot for an A stepping 5460 however. I found a set on ebay that closes tonight at 8:30pm LMK if i need to let them go to the other guy.
> 
> I do play bf3/4 on my box and its just not up to snuff even at 3.2ghz and with the ram overclocked to 1066mhz. It runs cool but always seems as if its utilizing the actual ram and not the cache. I have a feeling my issues are cache related as my cpu mark is just shy of 5000 by a few hundred points on this chip.
> 
> I was shooting for 5460s @ 4.2ghz on air or 4.5ghz on a cheap corsair closed loop dual radiator i have access to. I figure if i can nurse 1ghz out of my q8200 on air this chip should easily do it on air also.
> 
> LMK your feelings on this setup for bf3/4 as I was going to put one together for a needy friend who wants something for school/entertainment i/e bf3/4 cod.
> 
> Nic


Honestly your best bang for the buck is the x5460 ...the performance difference is going to be 5% with the .5 divider difference. Myself...i found a good deal and jumped on it.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Honestly your best bang for the buck is the x5460 ...the performance difference is going to be 5% with the .5 divider difference. Myself...i found a good deal and jumped on it.


Agreed.
I specifically purchased my X5460 because it's E0 stepping. unless you feel like spending your time constantly hunting for that one bargain that you may find, you will pay at least twice as much for a X5470 ($90+) than you will for the X5460 ($40-$45). And in my opinion the return you will get paying double the price for an obsolete chip will be negligible.

I will hold fast on my opinion to go with the E0 stepping X5460. Google SLBBA if you want more info on it. The earlier post with the statement "Go for the X5470. Alongwith the X5492, they are the only E0 stepping chips clocked at 3.0 GHz and above at stock" is incorrect. The best advice I can offer you is don't go with any one unofficial source of info. look around on here and Google to make your own educated decision based on other peoples experiences coupled with fact from official places like Intel:http://ark.intel.com/products/33087/ and reputable web informational sites like CPU-world: http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20X5460%20-%20EU80574KJ087N%20-%20AT80574KJ087N%20%28BX80574X5460A%29.html

Here's an EBAY shot to compare prices as a quick reference:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/Computer-Components-Parts-/175673/i.html?_sop=15&_nkw=slbba

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=slbba&_sop=15&_osacat=175673&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR1.TRC0.A0.Xslbbf&_nkw=slbbf&_sacat=175673&_from=R40

good luck


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Edit: double post


----------



## davtylica

I received my 18pc adapter stickers today. Got some extras if people need them. PM me (10pcs already spoken for) and first come first serve!!


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> I received my 18pc adapter stickers today. Got some extras if people need them. PM me (10pcs already spoken for) and first come first serve!!


PM sent


----------



## EckyX

Got my stickers yesterday. I had about an hour and a half to do some last minute studying and get to a test in one of my classes, so I ripped open my wife's machine and installed it. Or tried to.

I spent an hour trying to get it to post. I wonder if maybe I didn't shave down socket tabs enough, or if one of the pins is bent slightly enough that it works with a stock chip but not with a sticker on one. Ten more minutes to reassemble it with her old Q6600 and then run out the door.









Board is a Gigabyte EX38-DS4 1.1 with a bios modified by a member here. Chip is an L5420. Will report back when I get it to post.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Wish I still had my EP45-UD3P, I mean i'd be a bit hesitant but it'd be fun to test them and grab a few different chips to test. Might see if i can pickup a cheap board later down the road and a cheap CPU for a server or a backup or something idk.

I could always sell it haha.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Agreed.
> I specifically purchased my X5460 because it's E0 stepping. unless you feel like spending your time constantly hunting for that one bargain that you may find, you will pay at least twice as much for a X5470 ($90+) than you will for the X5460 ($40-$45). And in my opinion the return you will get paying double the price for an obsolete chip will be negligible.
> 
> I will hold fast on my opinion to go with the E0 stepping X5460. Google SLBBA if you want more info on it. The earlier post with the statement "Go for the X5470. Alongwith the X5492, they are the only E0 stepping chips clocked at 3.0 GHz and above at stock" is incorrect. The best advice I can offer you is don't go with any one unofficial source of info. look around on here and Google to make your own educated decision based on other peoples experiences coupled with fact from official places like Intel:http://ark.intel.com/products/33087/ and reputable web informational sites like CPU-world: http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20X5460%20-%20EU80574KJ087N%20-%20AT80574KJ087N%20%28BX80574X5460A%29.html:


And thus i went and purhcased C0's based upon a statement made by others not knowing E0 steppings are availble. AND The sad part is There is another ebay item that is exactly the same x5460 same price and same amount.

All i know is my R0 q8200 overclocks like stink on **** and does it cool. Wish i'd waited. Ah well, maybe i can refuse the package and get a refund









Nic


----------



## Arxontas

Sorry, I tried to help. Try to get your money back if you can and get E0.


----------



## n1sm

I will attempt to do so, it happens. I was mis-informed. I usually don't make clutch decisions precisely for this very reason. I like making educated decisions so that I get the best bang for the buck. Worst case scenario I'll overclock them and give them to my mom and a friend who needs a pc. Chalk it up to pulling the trigger without all the info.

Nic


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> AND The sad part is There is another ebay item that is exactly the same x5460 same price and same amount.
> 
> Nic


If you are referring to this auction be careful the title says SLBBA but the description says SLBBA SLANP. you may get a C0 chip again. I'd contact this seller first before buying:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SLBBA-Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5460-12M-Cache-3-16-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB-/161082257139

Also keep in mind every chip is unique. you may have a better chance at getting a good overclocking CPU with certain steppings, but there is no guarantee. My E0 chip could be a dud, your C0 may be a beast of an overclocker. The only guarantee Intel makes on any chip is that it will function correctly at the factory settings.
Also keep in mind that the term stepping is often misused as I have been doing here as well. If you look at CPU-Z it actually calls E0 a revision, stepping is different. Look here for details, the info is also freely available on Intel's website if you register and want to search for it. Link:
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?278-HOWTO-Read-an-Intel-CPU-FPO-Batch-Code

With the info from the above line, this chip looks really good to me. Its an E0 revision, B stepping if the image is the true chip for sale:


Auction link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-Quad-Core-Processor-X5460-3-16GHz-12MB-Cache-SLBBA-/190965573153

None of the items I have shown here mine nor do I have any vested interest in them. I'm just trying to be helpful and pointing out what looks good to *ME*. Good luck and the way I look at it, every chip is a gamble, but the more you know, the more you can stack the odds in your favor.








Edit for replacing link with bad information.


----------



## DeadSkull

Received my adaptors yesterday. Got an 18 pack, waiting till the weekend to start testing my x5460.

18 is a lot, I'm willing to share


----------



## LDV617

If anyone could mail 1 or 2 to MA to hold me over til my 10 pc order comes I'll return the favor


----------



## n1sm

@ Terminal Voltage

I've sourced a really good deal on a 790i sli motherboard and some ddr3 1866. Im going to pop this into a spare Ultra case that i got on craigslist doing general trolling. I will let you know how things turn out with my setup. I have ordered 2 refurbed h80 corsair watercoolers from Fry's and will hopefully post up some 4.0ghz< stable benches in the next week or so.

Overclocking is a science all that is neccessary is a bit of time and effort and results come about. I have never had issues with an overclock after putting the time in and hopefully my luck persists.

Nic


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> An X5492 is capable of reaching 4675 MHz stable @ Intel's max recommended safe working voltage of 1.35V (8.5X550). This is the reason why this chip originally cost $1600, almost two times more the price of a QX9650.
> 
> In addition, it is faster clock-for-clock than any other socket 775 CPU.
> Folks have bought this chip for $75. The fact that you failed to get a bargain on that chip doesn't mean that others haven't.
> 
> At 4.6 GHz, this E0 stepping Harpertwon would score 6.8k CPU MARKS. That is above average performance even for a Sandy Bridge.


What is the max stable clockspeed for an X5470 according to Intel max spec vcore of 1.35?


----------



## Arxontas

My guess is 9.5X500=4750 MHz.

A more conservative estimate for its [email protected] 1.35V with LLC on would be:

33% overclock over its stock of 3.33 GHz=4429 MHz.

An X5470= better than Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9770/QX9775, as these were both C1 chips.
=======================================================================================
Quote:


> I've sourced a really good deal on a 790i sli motherboard and some ddr3 1866. Im going to pop this into a spare Ultra case that i got on craigslist doing general trolling. I will let you know how things turn out with my setup. I have ordered 2 refurbed h80 corsair watercoolers from Fry's and will hopefully post up some 4.0ghz< stable benches in the next week or so.
> 
> Overclocking is a science all that is neccessary is a bit of time and effort and results come about. I have never had issues with an overclock after putting the time in and hopefully my luck persists.


Please post 3D Mark 11 Performance (P) benches. We already know how an exceptionally well tuned QX9650 performs @4 GHz:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7407348

Please note that what's important here is the PHYSICS score, i.e. CPU+MCH(NB) performance. Graphics score is entirely dependent on your GPU and is therefore unimportant.

I want to see how well the X5460 performs in real gaming benchmarks vs gaming CPUs such as the QX9650.


----------



## knopflerbruce

Crap, can't find these anywhere. Any chance some of you guys know where to get some, or maybe I can buy some spares? Got quite a few chips coming my way, was really looking forward to do some serious overclocking on these Xeons.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> @ Terminal Voltage
> 
> I've sourced a really good deal on a 790i sli motherboard and some ddr3 1866. Im going to pop this into a spare Ultra case that i got on craigslist doing general trolling. I will let you know how things turn out with my setup. I have ordered 2 refurbed h80 corsair watercoolers from Fry's and will hopefully post up some 4.0ghz< stable benches in the next week or so.
> 
> Overclocking is a science all that is neccessary is a bit of time and effort and results come about. I have never had issues with an overclock after putting the time in and hopefully my luck persists.
> 
> Nic


That setup should scream, the DDR3 memory will give you more headroom to OC for sure. Yes it is a science to get a finely tuned chip, usually involving lots of scribbled notes with timings voltage and latency







I would try to get the memory timings as tight as possible even at the expense of a few Mhz, the CPU usually responds well to it.

How much did you pay for the H80? I got the returb H60 for $20 after $10 rebate. I was going to use it on my E5200 just to see if I could tame its temps a bit but now I will use it instead on my X5460.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> What is the max stable clockspeed for an X5470 according to Intel max spec vcore of 1.35?


Right now I'm sitting comfortably with a 430 FSB 1.15V...4.3ghz 1.325 vcore. temps are great, 58C load was the highest i saw with coretemp while stressing with OCCT.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Right now I'm sitting comfortably with a 430 FSB 1.15V...4.3ghz 1.325 vcore. temps are great, 58C load was the highest i saw with coretemp while stressing with OCCT.


Sounds good, I can't wait to start tweaking my X5460. I personally use RealTemp to monitor my temps 24/7, ever try it? I like the fact that you can set it to sound an alarm if your CPU or GPU exceed your chosen temperature. Also have you tried a little program called IntelBurnTest? I use it on max to see how my chip does by stressing it harder than most real world applications will. For me it's a quick way to see what kind of chip I'm dealing with and what I may need to do for cooling.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Right now I'm sitting comfortably with a 430 FSB 1.15V...4.3ghz 1.325 vcore. temps are great, 58C load was the highest i saw with coretemp while stressing with OCCT.


Nice! What motherboard are you using?

Also, did you get that chip of ebay.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Nice! What motherboard are you using?
> 
> Also, did you get that chip of ebay.


The Evga 750i FTW as noted on the last 2 pages lol. Yes i got Them from Ebay. Matching pull from a poweredge server. Unfortunately one of them came with a broken voltage regulator on the bottom. I may try and test it. I have yet to do my homework on the possible outcomes of something like that. If I determine whether it's good or not it's going out the door..I've already gotten half my money refunded for the pair. Win win.


----------



## n1sm

@ TerminalVoltage

I sure hope it screams. Until I have the 790i in hand I'll just run one x5460 on my evga 780i. I've had really good success with my R0 q8200 3.33ghz up from 2.33ghz. It has been a reeducation process as I've been off this platform quite a while.

I ordered the two h80s from the Fry's deal for $34.99. There is no way to beat that pricing. Refurbs are fine esp I you warranty them.

Nic


----------



## davtylica

Read it and weap!!



This was ran at 4.4ghz with my new G-skill DDR2 [email protected] (5-15-2T) 1.8v

BEHOLD.....The i5 killer!!!! Mwahahah.

Edit: did some memory tweaking and got 6616. and yes that was 6574 lol.


----------



## Arxontas

Man, is that 6574 CPU MARKS or 6374? If it's 6574, we have a new record here gentlemen.

Please man, run 3D Mark 11 and post your results.

By comparison, my QX9650 did 6,239 CPU Marks @4050 mhZ.



Since you seem to score lower than you should if it's 6374, be advised that on the S775 platform and from my observations and tuning, physics score of the CPU goes up the lower your NB latency is. In other words, in order to unleash the full potential of your CPU, you have got to run at the lowest possible TRD (aka Performance Level in ASUS mobos) as well as experiment with different memory dividers.

(This b/c, obviously, the lower NB latency is the less time it takes for the integrated MCH to communicate with the chipset therefore raising CPU performance ).

The best divider to run that gives most performance is FSBRAM 4:5.

Note: Running tighter TRD (i.e. lower NB latency/perf level) requires moar voltage to the NB. I run my NB at 1.52V but this is no reason for concern b/c my P5Q deluxe auto undervolts the NB to normal levels when there is no load on the CPU.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Man, is that 6574 CPU MARKS or 6374? If it's 6574, we have a new record here gentlemen.
> 
> Please man, run 3D Mark 11 and post your results.
> 
> By comparison, my QX9650 did 6,239 CPU Marks @4050 mhZ.


P6034









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7494005

New personal best in Vantage.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4866900?

These we ran at 4.25ghz. Ive got some stability issues with higher speeds. otherwise rock solid at that speed


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> P6034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7494005


This can't be right. Your Physics score is 4210, i.e. lower than X5470 @ stock.

Even X5470's at stock score 5500 Physics Score at 3D MARK 11.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7407348

Here my QX9650 scores 5999 Physcis score at 4050 MHz. Overall score is P7407. I don't know if you get a substantially lower score because you run SLI or there is a bottleneck somewhere.

CAUTION: If you are running Pro Lasso like I do, pls ensure that 3D Mark 11 has got access to all four physical cores.

I am at the gym right now. When I return I will post a tweak for you to implement and re-run 3D Mark 11.


----------



## Arxontas

Try exactly the same settings with me as above.

In addition, set the following settings @ BIOS since your CPU appears to be self-throttling due to lack of enough juice:

LOADLINE CALIBRATION (LLC): ENABLED
CPU VCORE: 1.365V
FSB TERMINATION VOLTAGE: 1.36V
CPU PLL VOLTAGE: 1.60V
NORTHBRIDGE VOLTAGE: 1.40V

Above values are 100% safe and tested for 24/7 usage as per ANANDTECH's guidelines:



Now re-run 3D MARK 11.

*EDIT & DISCLAIMER:* *IF YOU ARE NOT AN ADVANCED USER DO NOT USE THE ABOVE TOOL AT ALL. IN ANY CASE, IF YOU ARE NOT AN ADVANCED USER DO NOT USE A PERFORMANCE LEVEL LOWER THAN 10. IF YOU DO YOU MAY HARD-LOCK YOUR PC (WHICH WOULD REQUIRE A HARD RESET BY REMOVING THE BATTERY) OR EVEN BRICK YOUR MOTHERBOARD.*


----------



## TB13

Glad to see more benching going on!

I bought a Asus Maximus Formula today that should be here next week sometime. I also picked up 4gb of Corsair Dominator DDR2 so I am ready for some 771 overclocking action! I am really interested to see what my E5420 can do. Everyone is getting the X5460/70 with 9.5 multi's, but no one has tried overclocking a chip with a low multi, 7.5 in the case of my E5420. The board I bought is confirmed good to 450FSB by the previous owner, so it should be perfect.


----------



## EckyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> Got my stickers yesterday. I had about an hour and a half to do some last minute studying and get to a test in one of my classes, so I ripped open my wife's machine and installed it. Or tried to.
> 
> I spent an hour trying to get it to post. I wonder if maybe I didn't shave down socket tabs enough, or if one of the pins is bent slightly enough that it works with a stock chip but not with a sticker on one. Ten more minutes to reassemble it with her old Q6600 and then run out the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Board is a Gigabyte EX38-DS4 1.1 with a bios modified by a member here. Chip is an L5420. Will report back when I get it to post.


Update: I'm still unable to get the system to post. Put the L5420 in and it powers on for a second, and shuts off. Powers on for a second, then shuts off. Repeat ad nauseam.

I pulled off the first sticker and put a second one on, no go. I went into bios with the Q6600 and changed the memory divider down/multiplier/fsb down manually, no go. Reset bios, no go. Reseated 25+ times, dropping the chip in slightly differently each time, no go. Put Q6600 back in, and it boots right up.

I'm stumped.

EDIT: After inspecting the socket and comparing with the Dell PowerEdge SC440 which will be receiving the Q6600, it appears my Gigabyte board has plastic lines which run crosshatch between the pins to prevent damage to them (ie flattening), while the Dell socket does not. I surmise that the sticker hitting the plastic lines is preventing contact. Thoughts?


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Glad to see more benching going on!
> Everyone is getting the X5460/70 with 9.5 multi's, but no one has tried overclocking a chip with a low multi, 7.5 in the case of my E5420. The board I bought is confirmed good to 450FSB by the previous owner, so it should be perfect.


I hear you. When I first found this mod I was looking at getting a CPU with a 1066 FSB and 8Mb cache on the cheap and see what it would do. There were several going in the $12 range and it was tempting.
In the end though I wanted the full 12MB cache and decided to go with a higher binned chip to hopefully get better overclocking. I would like to see what your chip can do as well. And who knows maybe I will get one of those cheap chips and push it till it smokes...


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> Update: I'm still unable to get the system to post. Put the L5420 in and it powers on for a second, and shuts off. Powers on for a second, then shuts off. Repeat ad nauseam.
> 
> I pulled off the first sticker and put a second one on, no go. I went into bios with the Q6600 and changed the memory divider down/multiplier/fsb down manually, no go. Reset bios, no go. Reseated 25+ times, dropping the chip in slightly differently each time, no go. Put Q6600 back in, and it boots right up.
> 
> I'm stumped.


Did you reset your CMOS and return your MOBO to factory default? I would start there and the boot it up. If you still have issues boot into bios and let us know what you see such as:
1. Any error messages?
2. Is your CPU correctly recognized?
3, Are the default settings in BIOS correct for the CPU? Ie voltage, FSB etc

Edit: just saw your edit. Can you supply a close up pic of the socket?


----------



## EckyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Did you reset your CMOS and return your MOBO to factory default? I would start there and the boot it up. If you still have issues boot into bios and let us know what you see such as:
> 1. Any error messages?
> 2. Is your CPU correctly recognized?
> 3, Are the default settings in BIOS correct for the CPU? Ie voltage, FSB etc
> 
> Edit: just saw your edit. Can you supply a close up pic of the socket?


0. The first thing I did was to reset bios to default. I also tried via taking the battery out.

1. No error messages. It power cycles, no beeps or display.

2. I'm going to guess "no". It does get warm though.

3. I've tried manually setting the correct settings for the Xeon with my Q6600, shutting it off, inserting the Xeon, and it doesn't boot. Well, all but one thing: I can't manually choose .5 multipliers so I chose 7x instead of 7.5x.

EDIT: Getting a picture of the socket.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I hear you. When I first found this mod I was looking at getting a CPU with a 1066 FSB and 8Mb cache on the cheap and see what it would do. There were several going in the $12 range and it was tempting.
> In the end though I wanted the full 12MB cache and decided to go with a higher binned chip to hopefully get better overclocking. I would like to see what your chip can do as well. And who knows maybe I will get one of those cheap chips and push it till it smokes...


Thats what I plan on doing. I have a good air cooler so im going to push it to its limits. This is suppose to be a cheap mod and the X5460/70's arent all that cheap. If I can push my E5420 to 4+GHz I will have spent a total of $90 on my board, CPU, and ram and be able to achieve i5 performance.

Ill keep you guys updated!


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> 0. The first thing I did was to reset bios to default. I also tried via taking the battery out.
> 
> 1. No error messages. It power cycles, no beeps or display.
> 
> 2. I'm going to guess "no". It does get warm though.
> 
> 3. I've tried manually setting the correct settings for the Xeon with my Q6600, shutting it off, inserting the Xeon, and it doesn't boot. Well, all but one thing: I can't manually choose .5 multipliers so I chose 7x instead of 7.5x.
> 
> EDIT: Getting a picture of the socket.


My Abit board did the exact same thing when I first got my Xeon. Turned out the BIOS didnt support E0 chips. I had to find a moded BIOS to get it working.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> My Abit board did the exact same thing when I first got my Xeon. Turned out the BIOS didnt support E0 chips. I had to find a moded BIOS to get it working.


That's what I'm wondering too but usually I get a cpu error message/beep of some sort... Then again is seems people with X38/X48 chipsets have issues with this mod.

@EckyX
Did you try your CPU in your other motherboard? If not, give it a quick run-up and see if it at least boots. the best thing at this point is to confirm if the problem is CPU or MOBO.
IF it ends up being the micro codes, I have a bios attached to one of my earlier posts that has all E0 stepping codes in it. It's an AMI BIOS though and if I remember correctly, the gigabyte is Award but I could be wrong.


----------



## EckyX

I stuck the Xeon in my Dell, but I wasn't expecting much as it uses an older chipset that I know for certain will not boot with 45nm CPUs. It powered on, the fans spun, and there was no activity, as expected.

Lixtra modded a version of the latest beta bios for my board. (s)He said that the necessary microcodes were added. It's an Award bios.

Here are some pictures of the socket:



















There's something like a grid around the pins, and they only just poke past the grid. Maybe I need to take the pins that will be contacting where the sticker is and bend them upward slightly?


----------



## TerminalVoltage

@EckyX
I wouldn't mess with the socket or pins unless it's a last resort. I wouldn't want to break my motherboard over a CPU mod.
If you think some pins aren't making contact then use a spare sticker or the old one you took off and cut off as much of the sticker as possible leaving only the contacts. If the contacts are thick, they may be raising the CPU enough that the surrounding pins aren't making contact too. Just start with your easiest/cheapest options first before digging into the socket.


----------



## EckyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> @EckyX
> I wouldn't mess with the socket or pins unless it's a last resort. I wouldn't want to break my motherboard over a CPU mod.
> If you think some pins aren't making contact then use a spare sticker or the old one you took off and cut off as much of the sticker as possible leaving only the contacts. If the contacts are thick, they may be raising the CPU enough that the surrounding pins aren't making contact too. Just start with your easiest/cheapest options first before digging into the socket.


Thanks for the suggestion, and I tried it.










Unfortunately it still didn't post, which is suggesting to me that it isn't the contact, it's the bios (or board, or something along those lines). Or it could be the chip - I have no other systems that "should" work properly with it.

Here's the bios I'm using:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4C9i5e_Qs8ILWZoT1FwZV93OHc/edit?usp=sharing (F6C)

I found that there was an unreleased "F6D" bios (Tweaktown had it), but I don't know how to edit a bios myself. Is it possible for someone to help me with that?

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4C9i5e_Qs8IYVhmbmRobzBxRk0/edit?usp=sharing (F6D)


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> I stuck the Xeon in my Dell, but I wasn't expecting much as it uses an older chipset that I know for certain will not boot with 45nm CPUs. It powered on, the fans spun, and there was no activity, as expected.
> 
> Lixtra modded a version of the latest beta bios for my board. (s)He said that the necessary microcodes were added. It's an Award bios.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the socket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's something like a grid around the pins, and they only just poke past the grid. Maybe I need to take the pins that will be contacting where the sticker is and bend them upward slightly?


Dont try to bend pins, they will snap. Drop your Q6600 in and see how far it falls into the socket, then do the smae with your Xeon. I had am issue with one of my boards where the fool proof guides werent cut right and the CPU didnt seat correctly. If that doesnt work, its most likely a BIOS issue.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Dont try to bend pins, they will snap. Drop your Q6600 in and see how far it falls into the socket, then do the smae with your Xeon. I had am issue with one of my boards where the fool proof guides werent cut right and the CPU didnt seat correctly. If that doesnt work, its most likely a BIOS issue.


I looked at some close up pics of these types of pins and although they look like you may be able to bend them, it sounds like a really bad idea to me too. it would take very little to ruin the board.

EckyX what does the mobo do if you power it up with no CPU, same thing?
Also on the topic of the mod sticker try this: place the CPU into the socket with the sticker installed but don't lower the clamping mechanism. Next, lightly alternate pressure on the sides of the cpu and see if it feels like the chip is resting on the sticker or is flush. we really need to narrow it down to BIOS, CPU or sticker/socket.

I have never modded a BIOS and have only looked into doing it on an AMI one so I'm not much help there. Is your chip an E0? Finding somebody to mod you BIOS again may be an easy try at a fix before you start trying to make things fit better.

Edit: I missed the shot of the cut down mod sticker, It doesn't appear to be the problem, but angles in pics can be deceiving. I'd say try the above mentioned tips from myself and TB13 just to make sure everything is fitting ok. If the CPU appears to fit/seat properly, try a fresh bios with modded microcodes.


----------



## EckyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I looked at some close up pics of these types of pins and although they look like you may be able to bend them, it sounds like a really bad idea to me too. it would take very little to ruin the board.
> 
> EckyX what does the mobo do if you power it up with no CPU, same thing?
> Also on the topic of the mod sticker try this: place the CPU into the socket with the sticker installed but don't lower the clamping mechanism. Next, lightly alternate pressure on the sides of the cpu and see if it feels like the chip is resting on the sticker or is flush. we really need to narrow it down to BIOS, CPU or sticker/socket.
> 
> I have never modded a BIOS and have only looked into doing it on an AMI one so I'm not much help there. Is your chip an E0? Finding somebody to mod you BIOS again may be an easy try at a fix before you start trying to make things fit better.


I get similar behavior with no CPU.

It feels like the chip is in fact sitting flush with the socket. Visually, it looks like it's sitting in the same way as the Q6600. Sliding it around in the socket (the little bit that I can), it feels the same as the Q6600.

It's an E0. L5420, SLBBR. 333x7.5 = 2500MHz stock.


----------



## bandook916

Anyone in Pennsylvania with those stickers? Around Harrisburg area? I'd love to meat up and pick up a few this weekend! Please let me know! PM me if you wana meet!


----------



## g3p0

got a cheap ECS P45T-a off ebay, As-Is with stabillity issues for $10 shipped, no intention of modding it for this... maybe?

dropped my E6400 with 2GB g.skill and started to play around in the bios, reboot.. and every so often reboot...

so I figure maybe the NB is overheating with that crappy heatsink.. took it off and there a good 1/16" cake of solidified paste uneven along half the NB... cleaned it up and found heavy scratches in the mating surface of the HS.... lapped it shiny and re-seated it...

now it's running fully stable in win 7 with a mild OC from 266 to 333bus, this board can't take much more that I've seen. only thing I was missing was a case to put it in, oh well, a little duct tape and the motherboard box the guy sent it in worked in a pinch









Told my daughter this is her new PC







she doesn't like it.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> got a cheap ECS P45T-a off ebay, As-Is with stabillity issues for $10 shipped, no intention of modding it for this... maybe?
> 
> dropped my E6400 with 2GB g.skill and started to play around in the bios, reboot.. and every so often reboot...
> 
> so I figure maybe the NB is overheating with that crappy heatsink.. took it off and there a good 1/16" cake of solidified paste uneven along half the NB... cleaned it up and found heavy scratches in the mating surface of the HS.... lapped it shiny and re-seated it...
> 
> now it's running fully stable in win 7 with a mild OC from 266 to 333bus, this board can't take much more that I've seen. only thing I was missing was a case to put it in, oh well, a little duct tape and the motherboard box the guy sent it in worked in a pinch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Told my daughter this is her new PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she doesn't like it.


This sounds like what I should do for my friend. He'd flip out LOL. I thought about building him a setup inside of a cardboard box and shipping it inside of another box surrounded by packing peanuts along with a lcd monitor minus the actual monitor stand ie just the lcd assembly and power unit.

Maybe we should have this kind of contest for the most ghetto rigged lga modded 775 setup, I know i'd be in for such a contest.

Nic


----------



## Vanquished

That reminds me of my old amd ghetto desk setup.



I lacked a good case for it so I just set it on my desk. Great airflow at least!

Back on topic though has anyone tried some folding with these oc'd chips? Is it even worthwhile nowadays?


----------



## knopflerbruce

I used to run my rigs like that, too







It was on the floor by my feet for a while, but I moved it inside the desk when I accidentally dropped a heatspreader on it. No damage, and i still don't get how that's possible. It just shut off... Didn't use a case before two friends donated a pair of Lian-Li's.









As for folding... MY opinion is no, because of bad ppd/watt ratio - but I'm used to 2P/4P-folding, and I know that most people are not that hardcore. Though, winter is coming... if you need to heat up your place, why not?


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> I get similar behavior with no CPU.
> 
> It feels like the chip is in fact sitting flush with the socket. Visually, it looks like it's sitting in the same way as the Q6600. Sliding it around in the socket (the little bit that I can), it feels the same as the Q6600.
> 
> It's an E0. L5420, SLBBR. 333x7.5 = 2500MHz stock.


Here's what I can offer you. As always modding comes with risk so proceed at your own risk. You will need the help of somebody with Award Bios modding experience.

Take this latest unmodded Bios for your MOBO (GA-EX38-DS4 (rev. 1.1) correct?) :

OEM 775 bios.zip 518k .zip file


Take the microcode for your CPU from this GS-R127L-RH (rev. 2.0) socket 771 server BIOS and replace the existing one in the original BIOS. It specifically states in the attached note that it has E0 Harpertown CPU microcode. Your CPUID is1067A (067A in BIOS) :

networking_bios_gs-r127_f11.zip 846k .zip file


I also just noticed you said your chip is an *L*5420, I don't know if that has anything to do with your problem.

Goodluck


----------



## EckyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Here's what I can offer you. As always modding comes with risk so proceed at your own risk. You will need the help of somebody with Award Bios modding experience.
> 
> Take this latest unmodded Bios for your MOBO (GA-EX38-DS4 (rev. 1.1) correct?) :
> 
> OEM 775 bios.zip 518k .zip file
> 
> 
> Take the microcode for your CPU from this GS-R127L-RH (rev. 2.0) socket 771 server BIOS and replace the existing one in the original BIOS. It specifically states in the attached note that it has E0 Harpertown CPU microcode. Your CPUID is1067A (067A in BIOS) :
> 
> networking_bios_gs-r127_f11.zip 846k .zip file
> 
> 
> I also just noticed you said your chip is an *L*5420, I don't know if that has anything to do with your problem.
> 
> Goodluck


Thanks for the help so far!

The difference between an L chip and others is simply that the L chips have a low stock voltage.

I believe I got NCPUCODE.bin properly extracted from a bios that contains the Xeon microcodes, and combined it with the .f6d bios I found on tweaktown. I flashed it and it didn't brick my board. However, I'm still getting power cycling.

I fibbed when I said that was the same behavior as when there's no CPU installed though. I thought it was, but I didn't pull it apart and check until now. When there's no CPU installed all of the lights come on and the fans spin, but it does nothing. When installing the Q6600 for the first time, it power-cycles once (powers on for ~1 second, shuts of, powers back on) and then boots properly. With the Xeon, it power cycles indefinitely.

Can you verify I have the sticker on right? Also, it goes in the socket with the corner with the triangle facing the same way as the Q6600, yeah?


----------



## EckyX

I'm considering the possibility that this board will simply not support E0 chips. Anyone interested in a trade, my SLBBR for your 45nm C0 chip?

I bought this one under the assumption that any chip that's binned for aggressively low voltage (it has a 50w TDP) would likely be a better than average overclocker. I'll include a sticker for it too.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> The difference between an L chip and others is simply that the L chips have a low stock voltage.


Yes and that means the chip may be asking for a voltage at start up that the board isn't recognizing. Just speculation though, I know very little about low voltage chips.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> I believe I got NCPUCODE.bin properly extracted from a bios that contains the Xeon microcodes, and combined it with the .f6d bios I found on tweaktown. I flashed it and it didn't brick my board. However, I'm still getting power cycling.


Did the donor BIOS you used specify that it contains E0 Harpertown CPU microcode? The one I upped does, you should try it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> Can you verify I have the sticker on right? Also, it goes in the socket with the corner with the triangle facing the same way as the Q6600, yeah?


It looks correct, you should look at the pics on page one under "Warning spoiler"

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus#


----------



## EckyX

CBROM195 was unable to open the bios you linked to, actually, so what I ended up doing was taking an already-edited Gigabyte bios someone had linked and added the necessary codes to, taking them from that, and adding them to mine. I'm totally up for trying again, extracting from a different bios.


----------



## stresson

Hi, I'm new around and I want to play with this mod, I have a Asus Rampage Extreme x48 ddr3 lga 775 and its not posting with none of the 2 xeons I got x5260 confidential and e5472, can anibody help me with my bios microcode, thanks!

Rampage-ASUS-Extreme-1301.zip 896k .zip file


----------



## LDV617

Is it the most up to date versions?


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Is it the most up to date versions?


ASUS X38 and X48 boards do not have the microcodes in the latest BIOS's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stresson*
> 
> Hi, I'm new around and I want to play with this mod, I have a Asus Rampage Extreme x48 ddr3 lga 775 and its not posting with none of the 2 xeons I got x5260 confidential and e5472, can anibody help me with my bios microcode, thanks!
> 
> Rampage-ASUS-Extreme-1301.zip 896k .zip file


I would help you, but I dont want to brick you board. Whe. I get my Maximus Formula next week and learn how to update the microcodes correctly I will update yours. Someone else here mifht be able ti help you sooner though.


----------



## LDV617

Oh good to know, I passed on a Asus x38 for a Gigabyte x38, good decision there


----------



## stresson

Yes the last bios release from Asus


----------



## EckyX

Picked up a cheap E5440 SLANS off Ebay, let's see if it will work any better.









I liked the idea of having a super low voltage chip, but I'm sure I won't be disappointed.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stresson*
> 
> Hi, I'm new around and I want to play with this mod, I have a Asus Rampage Extreme x48 ddr3 lga 775 and its not posting with none of the 2 xeons I got x5260 confidential and e5472, can anibody help me with my bios microcode, thanks!


It seems most X38/X48 boards are a pain to mod no matter who the manufacturer is. Some may not work at all. I have modded your original BIOS you had uploaded with the latest micro codes for those two CPU's, but I didn't delete the old ones. If it doesn't work correctly I can remove the old codes, but I'm playing it safe for now. keep in mind that the engineering sample chip you have may have compatibility issues no matter what you do. I am new to this all but have done a lot of research because I am modifying my Asus P5Q-PRO BIOS.

*Keep in mind if you flash any modified BIOS you are taking a chance at bricking your motherboard! Do this at your own risk, I take no responsibility if you kill your motherboard!!!*

modded-rampage-asus-extreme-1301.zip 884k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> Picked up a cheap E5440 SLANS off Ebay, let's see if it will work any better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the idea of having a super low voltage chip, but I'm sure I won't be disappointed.


I just hope it isn't the chipset that is causing you the headache... it would suck to go through the same thing with two CPU's.


----------



## n1sm

@terminalvoltage

Well for h80s I paid $34.99 a piece. But now I'm wanting a h100. Remember this will be 3 systems I have laying about. So nothing will be wasted. The h100 is 64.99 refurbed on egay so yea I'm a bargain shopper. If I can get a set of 3gb gtx 660s on the cheap I'd pop for em.


----------



## stresson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> It seems most X38/X48 boards are a pain to mod no matter who the manufacturer is. Some may not work at all. I have modded your original BIOS you had uploaded with the latest micro codes for those two CPU's, but I didn't delete the old ones. If it doesn't work correctly I can remove the old codes, but I'm playing it safe for now. keep in mind that the engineering sample chip you have may have compatibility issues no matter what you do. I am new to this all but have done a lot of research because I am modifying my Asus P5Q-PRO BIOS.
> 
> *Keep in mind if you flash any modified BIOS you are taking a chance at bricking your motherboard! Do this at your own risk, I take no responsibility if you kill your motherboard!!!*
> 
> modded-rampage-asus-extreme-1301.zip 884k .zip file
> 
> I just hope it isn't the chipset that is causing you the headache... it would suck to go through the same thing with two CPU's.


Do not know if someone try any xeon 5462 5472 5482 with fsb 1600 on x48 from Asus.
I will ckeck and try today the brand new bios, thanks all !


----------



## n1sm

Honestly,

I'd not touch any of those three cpus. Simply because the front side bus is already set at 1600 it leaves less room for overclock. Please keep in mind the reason for this mod is to try to meet or beat i5/i7 first and second gen performance reasonably. I personally do not see that happening as easily with a starting fsb of 1600. I would assume overclocking is possible but the already high fsb would be my deterrent. This also depends on stability of your board. Since you are starting with 400mhz fsb you

I would pick wisely as FSB is the only method of overclocking a core 2 gen intel. Unless you've got yourself an extreme version which i dont think xeons came in xtreme and if so would be a few hundred in US. Either way, we're just kids trying to get out of the basement with it. Cheaper the better. I personally am trying to hold out and build a super rig from this Gigabyte am3+ 990fx motherboard i have sitting in a box. I just lack proper funds to purchase 3 700 series gtx video cards at the time. I want to continue my gaming exploits with improved quality NOT upgrading from my current lga 775 platform.

If you dont want heavy overclock F it and get it install it. Microcodes may or may not work but you have no idea what you've got until its in your boards and powered up.

Nic


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> @terminalvoltage
> 
> Well for h80s I paid $34.99 a piece. But now I'm wanting a h100. Remember this will be 3 systems I have laying about. So nothing will be wasted. The h100 is 64.99 refurbed on egay so yea I'm a bargain shopper. If I can get a set of 3gb gtx 660s on the cheap I'd pop for em.


I'm all about hunting for a bargain. I wouldn't have gotten the H60 for this mod, I just wanted to see how well a cheap all in one WC solution would work on a chip known to get extremely hot. I figured the $20 was worth the first hand experience and knowledge gained.

To me this mod is all about upping performance on the cheap. I doubled what I was going to pay originally on this mod to get my X5460. You can get a X5260 for about $20 or the X5460 for about $40-45 both E0 chips. I figured the extra cache was a better option than the .5 higher multiplier.

*Here's an interesting article* to help those still looking to buy a chip and aren't sure whats best for what they want out of it. It goes over cache in detail on Core 2 chips and you can decide if it's worth the extra $. Yes the article is somewhat dated now, but so is socket 771/775.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/cache-size-matter,1709-5.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stresson*
> 
> I will ckeck and try today the brand new bios, thanks all ! thumbsupsmiley.png


I hope it works out for you. That BIOS had more microcodes in it than any other one I've looked at. I hope it was unmodified before I modded it, I don't like to work on a BIOS that somebody else has already messed with, you never know exactly what they did. Didn't think about that until now.


----------



## n1sm

The h100 will go with a fx-9650 that i plan on building later. I just want it for the v3 black case for that OOOH ah feeling. Its like a pissing contest for me. If i can say yea, i can build you this setup for $350 and itll out perform an i5 that costs $1000 then yea ill do it and sell 1 or two.

Nic


----------



## g3p0

how is the h-60 working?
I need to get something better than this thermalright ultra 120, I dont think my zalman cpns9700 is any better..
My e5450 is a CO chip but will clock over 4GHz stable enough, even had it load a flakey win 7 at a 500mhz bus, the flakes could be the board, but even at stock clock it gets too hot under full load with this cooling.


----------



## EckyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> how is the h-60 working?
> I need to get something better than this thermalright ultra 120, I dont think my zalman cpns9700 is any better..
> My e5450 is a CO chip but will clock over 4GHz stable, even had it load a flakey win 7 at a 500mhz bus, the flakes could be the board, but even at stock clock it gets too hot under full load with this cooling.


You're not likely to do much better than your Ultra120 for <$40. Next best thing is to crank up the fan speed, or run push/pull.


----------



## stresson

TerminalVoltage I have some problems with the microcode in the 13,15,17,20,21,22,23,26 positions have all zero row, and I have check with MMTOOL V3,26 and I find 36 microcode in the original and 41 in your moded bios


----------



## stresson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> Honestly,
> 
> I'd not touch any of those three cpus. Simply because the front side bus is already set at 1600 it leaves less room for overclock. Please keep in mind the reason for this mod is to try to meet or beat i5/i7 first and second gen performance reasonably. I personally do not see that happening as easily with a starting fsb of 1600. I would assume overclocking is possible but the already high fsb would be my deterrent. This also depends on stability of your board. Since you are starting with 400mhz fsb you
> 
> I would pick wisely as FSB is the only method of overclocking a core 2 gen intel. Unless you've got yourself an extreme version which i dont think xeons came in xtreme and if so would be a few hundred in US. Either way, we're just kids trying to get out of the basement with it. Cheaper the better. I personally am trying to hold out and build a super rig from this Gigabyte am3+ 990fx motherboard i have sitting in a box. I just lack proper funds to purchase 3 700 series gtx video cards at the time. I want to continue my gaming exploits with improved quality NOT upgrading from my current lga 775 platform.
> 
> If you dont want heavy overclock F it and get it install it. Microcodes may or may not work but you have no idea what you've got until its in your boards and powered up.
> 
> Nic


Thanks n1sm, I am a experimenter with High Voltage Tesla stuff and new in this field you are right xeon extreme version are few hundred in US and less here in Italy but I have 2 xeons x5260 confidential (unlocked) but with my x48 asus board I don't think I can do much. I will take your advice for the 1600 fsb but I allready have a xeon E5472, I wonder if it will run in a 1333 fsb board,
I am waiting for a evga 680i sli board, and I will let you know.

Alex


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stresson*
> 
> TerminalVoltage I have some problems with the microcode in the 13,15,17,20,21,22,23,26 positions have all zero row, and I have check with MMTOOL V3,26 and I find 36 microcode in the original and 41 in your moded bios


Did the BIOS work? Here's a modded BIOS with all the old microcodes removed and replaced with the entire Xeon donor bios microcode pack. I just don't know what this will do if you try to boot with a non Xeon chip. It contained fewer codes but covers all Xeon 771 chips. You may need to give it a shorter name before flashing and as always flash at your own risk...

xeononlyrampage-asus-extreme-1301.zip 839k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> how is the h-60 working?


I haven't tested it yet. The temps here have dropped considerably and my computer room is *cold*. It wouldn't be a fair test when running my rig at lower then normal ambient temps.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stresson*
> 
> TerminalVoltage I have some problems with the microcode in the 13,15,17,20,21,22,23,26 positions have all zero row, and I have check with MMTOOL V3,26 and I find 36 microcode in the original and 41 in your moded bios


Give this one a shot, it has the microcodes for the X5260 and E5472 added and retains all original microcodes

1301xeonsupport.zip 881k .zip file


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Give this one a shot, it has the microcodes for the X5260 and E5472 added and retains all original microcodes


I just looked at the microcodes and it has the zeros just like my original modded bios did. I was going to delete the zeroed and duplicated microcode, but decided to just go with an untouched complete xeon microcode from a donor bios that has the E0 steppings.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I just looked at the microcodes and it has the zeros just like my original modded bios did. I was going to delete the zeroed and duplicated microcode, but decided to just go with an untouched complete xeon microcode from a donor bios that has the E0 steppings.


Weird, it had no zeros before I saved it. The zeros shouldn't do anything, my Maximus Formula had zeros in the stock, unmodded BIOS.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Weird, it had no zeros before I saved it. The zeros shouldn't do anything, my Maximus Formula had zeros in the stock, unmodded BIOS.


I noticed it happens when you add microde that have the same CPUID as existing ones. I don't know if it worked for him or not, I asked but he hasn't replied yet. My guess is the BIOS should work, but he hasn't tried it due to the zeros. IF if doesn't work he may be out of luck for this mod unless the second Xeon BIOS I upped works.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I noticed it happens when you add microde that have the same CPUID as existing ones. I don't know if it worked for him or not, I asked but he hasn't replied yet. My guess is the BIOS should work, but he hasn't tried it due to the zeros. IF if doesn't work he may be out of luck for this mod unless the second Xeon BIOS I upped works.


It'll work, I modded a P5KC BIOS last night for rewq and it worked perfect, but he said that virtualization isn't supported. Not sure if he missed a BIOS setting or if there is some compatibility issue.

All I need now is my Maximus Formula to show up so I can figure out how to get ASUS boards working 100% with this mod.


----------



## DeadSkull

Two x5460 ES chips up for sale. Buy or not buy?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/INTEL-XEON-X5460-3-16GHZ-12MB-1333-Q5XQ-EU80574KJ087N-4-CORE-PROCESSOR-/190946839960?pt=CPUs&hash=item2c75518d98


----------



## TerminalVoltage

For those having problems on motherboards with Intel chipsets, who have the latest microcodes installed but still have compatibility issues or CPU instructions missing you should try this. If you don't have any problems with your Intel chipset board, you may still want to do it.

http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/detect

Or you can go straight to the latest chipset driver and install it without checking...

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=816&DwnldID=20775&lang=eng&iid=dc_rss

ME before update:


After update


Did it help me? I don't know.
Did it hurt me? well I'm still here...


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Two x5460 ES chips up for sale. Buy or not buy?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/INTEL-XEON-X5460-3-16GHZ-12MB-1333-Q5XQ-EU80574KJ087N-4-CORE-PROCESSOR-/190946839960?pt=CPUs&hash=item2c75518d98


Ohhh tough call. Looking a the batch code is an early chip made the 35th week of 2007. that would make it an SLANP (C0) and the stepping appears to be B if ES chips are coded the same.
Down sides I can think of:
may have compatibility issues
may not overclock as well as retail chips
may not over clock well at all
May have funky default settings, ie voltage, frequency

Up sides:
2 for $50 dollars!
may have unlocked multipliers (don't know how high though)
may overclock really well as some engineering samples are known to do
Did I mention 2 for $50 dollars?

actually not a tough call, if i didn't have one arriving tomorrow, I'd jump on it. You can always sell them if they work but not as well as you like:thumb:

EDIT: just saw it's $50 each...it comes down to how much you are willing to put into this platform. It may be fun, but this socket is dead... for me this comes down to cost vs. how much fun I may have with this chip... How often do you see X5460 ES chips begging to be put through the ringer


----------



## knopflerbruce

Interesting news on the mobos - I won't use my REX for these, but I have a P5E3 Pro (X48), P5E3 Premium (X48), Maximus Extreme (X38), P5K3 Deluxe (P35), DFI UT X48-T3RS, DFI UT P45-T3RS coming my way. Hopefully at least one of these will work.


----------



## DeadSkull

Just checked my chip and its a C0 or SLANP. Dang, the seller sent me the wrong chip. Quick check on ebay, all the cheap x5460 xeon chips right now are SLANP's. Cheapest SLBBA ( EO) which is the one you want to get is $60+ s/h. At that point might as well shoot for x5470 because all of those chips were E0 versions, no C0 rev were ever made.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Just checked my chip and its a C0 or SLANP. Dang, the seller sent me the wrong chip. Quick check on ebay, all the cheap x5460 xeon chips right now are SLANP's. Cheapest SLBBA ( EO) which is the one you want to get is $60+ s/h. At that point might as well shoot for x5470 because all of those chips were E0 versions, no C0 rev were ever made.


Well that's a bunch of crap
Here's two SLBBA $45 I found http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-Quad-Core-Processor-X5460-3-16GHz-12MB-Cache-SLBBA-/190965573153
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5460-SLBBA-Quad-Core-3-16GHz-12MB-1333MHz-FSB-CPU-Processor-/231074633323?pt=US_Server_CPUs_Processors&hash=item35cd1f166b
They are starting to climb, but you can find them lower from time to time if you keep looking. But are you happy with your chip and is it overclocking to your liking? That what really matters, don't get sucked into stories about "a chip this one guy had" and "I've seen them do..." There may be stories of golden chips out there that do crazy overclocks, but there are far more about chips that don't do well. You could always try to sell your chip for the current going rate or at least break even and then get another hoping it's better. Just don't turn into Ahab hunting that elusive white whale lol









I get my X5460 tomorrow. I contacted the seller of my chip before I ordered mine to verify it would be an SLBBA chip. He said he had two left out of the seven he was selling so I should get what I paid for. He has since changed his listing to SLANP so he's out I'm sure. I'll be pissed off if it isn't though.


----------



## NeoT

I am in a state of confusion and need some clarity now .

Regarding x3363, which one to choose from: SLASC or SLBC3 ?


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> I am in a state of confusion and need some clarity now .
> 
> Regarding x3363, which one to choose from: SLASC or SLBC3 ?


You want SLBC3. Its E0 stepping.


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> You want SLBC3. Its E0 stepping.


Thanks. Anything else I should be knowing about these yorkfield-cl range of CPUs? Which one is better harpertown or Yorkfield-cl? apparently intel has removed the page on Y-cl.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> Thanks. Anything else I should be knowing about these yorkfield-cl range of CPUs? Which one is better harpertown or Yorkfield-cl? apparently intel has removed the page on Y-cl.


I don't know what the differences are, one the CPU World page the X3363 has some minor differences from something like the X5460, but nothing substantial.

Anyone seen the L5408? Its a very low clocked chip, but is a low voltage chip with an 8x multi. They are super cheap and their specs would suggest they are perfect for overclocking.


----------



## gsmith2885

I just finished doing this mod but I think I have an issue. Windows recognizes the new processor but I get a BIOS post message during start-up that the CPU isn't known. I have the newest BIOS for my MB. Do I need to get my BIOS modded or will I be fine to run it as is? I want to OC this thing but I don't want the BIOS resetting it cause it doesn't know what CPU is in it.

George


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsmith2885*
> 
> I just finished doing this mod but I think I have an issue. Windows recognizes the new processor but I get a BIOS post message during start-up that the CPU isn't known. I have the newest BIOS for my MB. Do I need to get my BIOS modded or will I be fine to run it as is? I want to OC this thing but I don't want the BIOS resetting it cause it doesn't know what CPU is in it.
> 
> George


Are you running the Striker Extreme from your sig rig? If so your BIOS needs to be modded.


----------



## gsmith2885

Yes I am. Know anyone that can do the mod for me?


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsmith2885*
> 
> Yes I am. Know anyone that can do the mod for me?


Me, haha, give me a few.

2002.bin.zip 682k .zip file


Give that a shot, all should be good, but as always, flash at your own risk


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> Thanks. Anything else I should be knowing about these yorkfield-cl range of CPUs? Which one is better harpertown or Yorkfield-cl? apparently intel has removed the page on Y-cl.











http://bit.ly/1bST503


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Well that's a bunch of crap
> Here's two SLBBA $45 I found http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-Quad-Core-Processor-X5460-3-16GHz-12MB-Cache-SLBBA-/190965573153
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5460-SLBBA-Quad-Core-3-16GHz-12MB-1333MHz-FSB-CPU-Processor-/231074633323?pt=US_Server_CPUs_Processors&hash=item35cd1f166b
> They are starting to climb, but you can find them lower from time to time if you keep looking. But are you happy with your chip and is it overclocking to your liking? That what really matters, don't get sucked into stories about "a chip this one guy had" and "I've seen them do..." There may be stories of golden chips out there that do crazy overclocks, but there are far more about chips that don't do well. You could always try to sell your chip for the current going rate or at least break even and then get another hoping it's better. Just don't turn into Ahab hunting that elusive white whale lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get my X5460 tomorrow. I contacted the seller of my chip before I ordered mine to verify it would be an SLBBA chip. He said he had two left out of the seven he was selling so I should get what I paid for. He has since changed his listing to SLANP so he's out I'm sure. I'll be pissed off if it isn't though.


Thats good to hear that you got a guaranteed SLBBA. All the cheaper 5460's are either C0 SLANP or E0 B stepping SLBBA. Figure I'm not going to bother testing this chip anytime soon, wait until I get a 5470.

With that in mind, any people interested in more stickers? Just keeping two for myself. ~ 8 left.


----------



## gsmith2885

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Me, haha, give me a few.
> 
> 2002.bin.zip 682k .zip file
> 
> 
> Give that a shot, all should be good, but as always, flash at your own risk


There seams to be an issue with this BIOS file. My MB wont take it. Could it have gotten corrupted?


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsmith2885*
> 
> There seams to be an issue with this BIOS file. My MB wont take it. Could it have gotten corrupted?


Hmmm, link me your exact board please.


----------



## gsmith2885

I think you had the right board. Im using BIOS 2002 now which is what you modded. Here is the Asus site for my board.
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Striker_Extreme/


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsmith2885*
> 
> I think you had the right board. Im using BIOS 2002 now which is what you modded. Here is the Asus site for my board.
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Striker_Extreme/


You extracted the .bin from the .zip i uploaded right? It shouldn't have been corrupted.


----------



## gsmith2885

Yes I did and I tried using Asus Update as well as the Asus EZ flash in the BIOS menu and it wouldnt accept it.

Edit-I couldnt believe I was able to find a floppy disk to use the EZ flash.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsmith2885*
> 
> Yes I did and I tried using Asus Update as well as the Asus EZ flash in the BIOS menu and it wouldnt accept it.


Weird, any error messages or would it simply not work?


----------



## gsmith2885

THe message I get in the Update program is "Fail to reserve DMI data in EEPROM."


----------



## g3p0

@ gsmith2885
stupid question but, is your chip overclocked at all while trying to flash that bios?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> You're not likely to do much better than your Ultra120 for <$40. Next best thing is to crank up the fan speed, or run push/pull.


not a huge improvement, but I cleaned the mating surface of my HSF, I lapped the surface a few years back along with the cpu at that time, the copper was pretty oxidized. I also put on the second fan for a push pull and took the dust filter off the fan for more flow... seems to have dropped my temp by 5-10 c under load...

Has anyone removed their IHS? afraid these may be Soldered on

also noticed my temp is around 20c cooler in bios than in windows at idle.. weird?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> @ gsmith2885
> stupid question but, is your chip overclocked at all while trying to flash that bios?
> not a huge improvement, but I cleaned the mating surface of my HSF, I lapped the surface a few years back along with the cpu at that time, the copper was pretty oxidized. I also put on the second fan for a push pull and took the dust filter off the fan for more flow... seems to have dropped my temp by 5-10 c under load...
> 
> Has anyone removed their IHS? afraid these may be Soldered on
> 
> also noticed my temp is around 20c cooler in bios than in windows at idle.. weird?


What CPU are we talking about? AFAIK most socket 775 chips were soldered, with the exception of the Pentiums (E2120 - I have a de-lidded one myself) and I know that the E7xxx's were too, because the E8xxx were meant more for overclocking so Intel used paste to make the temperature higher (supposedly) so the E7xxx weren't as good/cool running as the E8xxx.

Tell me the specific CPU(s) and I'll get back to you soon.


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> What CPU are we talking about? AFAIK most socket 775 chips were soldered, with the exception of the Pentiums (E2120 - I have a de-lidded one myself) and I know that the E7xxx's were too, because the E8xxx were meant more for overclocking so Intel used paste to make the temperature higher (supposedly) so the E7xxx weren't as good/cool running as the E8xxx.
> 
> Tell me the specific CPU(s) and I'll get back to you soon.


Xeon E5450 SLANQ

It's the high temp under load, 64c on core 0 stock voltage and speed, it doesn't get much hotter overclocked, but I think the top end on this chip is 67c, has me thinking there's paste under there...


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> Xeon E5450 SLANQ
> 
> It's the high temp under load, 64c on core 0 stock voltage and speed, it doesn't get much hotter overclocked, but I think the top end on this chip is 67c, has me thinking there's paste under there...


It's just a Q9650 essentially, none of those were pasted and the xeons probably wouldn't be either. I would assume it's not pasted, it's just how hot it gets maybe? Well a way to kind of semi-test yourself, is if the fins on the heatsink are warm/hot to the touch when you're running IBT or something.

EDIT: After a quick bit of research I'm almost 100% certain that it's soldered, all Xeons so far have been apart from a few Ivy Bridge 1155 ones as they are just the same as the regular CPU's. The Q9xxx were all soldered, and it is based on that so I'd be almost certain that yours isn't.

What paste are you running, and what cooler? Maybe try a remount?


----------



## gsmith2885

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> @ gsmith2885
> stupid question but, is your chip overclocked at all while trying to flash that bios?


No its not I haven't made any changes except turning on raid recognition. I have 2 500GB HDs that have my OS on hem so I had to have the raid recognition but I havent made any other changes.


----------



## Mad Skillz

If anyone still needs these adapters, someone from the US is selling these again on ebay.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsmith2885*
> 
> No its not I haven't made any changes except turning on raid recognition. I have 2 500GB HDs that have my OS on hem so I had to have the raid recognition but I havent made any other changes.


Here you go, give this a shot:

2002.zip 684k .zip file


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Got my SLBBA X5460 today! Now just waiting for the mod sticker to get here to have some fun. I just looked at the batch code and am a little surprised. It was manufactured the eighteenth week of 2009. This is the latest manufactured Harpertown I've seen so far, not that it really means much lol. Hopefully because the manufacturing process was very mature at that point it will be a great overclocker.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Got my SLBBA X5460 today! Now just waiting for the mod sticker to get here to have some fun. I just looked at the batch code and am a little surprised. It was manufactured the eighteenth week of 2009 and is B stepping. This is the latest manufactured Harpertown I've seen so far, not that it really means much lol. Hopefully because the manufacturing process was very mature at that point it will be a great overclocker.


Nice, what board are you going to be using?


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Skillz*
> 
> If anyone still needs these adapters, someone from the US is selling these again on ebay:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Adapter-to-fit-an-Intel-LGA-771-Xeon-CPU-in-an-LGA-775-Motherboard-Q9550-Q9650-/291019972725


Is that price per one adapter? That's insane. I got my 18 for approx $28 shipped.

If anyone is interested I can hook you up for cheaper. Not going to be testing my 5460 SLANP anytime soon, no time for pc overclock testing.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Nice, what board are you going to be using?


I'm using an Asus P5Q-PRO, it should OC pretty well. My memory is Corsair Dominator DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500). It only goes up to about 1100, but I can get the timings pretty tight and that should help performance.

I looked the chip over really well for any damage and found a couple things. One of the capacitors on the bottom is scratched a bit from rough handling, but it should be OK. What has me curious is the discoloration on the pads, they are two toned. Is this normal for some chips? I haven't seen a socket 775 this way. It looks like some type of liquid got on it at one point. I cleaned it with alcohol and avionics grade electronic component cleaner but it remains. Perhaps the pads they put on the PCB are from different manufactures or production batches? The coloring is splotchy and not uniformly surrounding the core like it got hot. Any ideas? here's a couple pics. I upped the blurry one because the discoloration stands out better on it. I'm going to examine it up close tomorrow with some inspection equipment just for the heck of it. If I can't install it yet I may as well find out as much as I can about it until then


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Is that price per one adapter? That's insane. I got my 18 for approx $28 shipped.
> 
> If anyone is interested I can hook you up for cheaper. Not going to be testing my 5460 SLANP anytime soon, no time for pc overclock testing.


Dudes trying to cash in quick.

Please if you've viewed that on ebay DO NOT BUY THAT. That's blatant inflation.

If you are about this mod then you're doing it for the right reasons but if you are that desperate ill buy a lot of 20 from china and send you one for free to save the community from getting raped on cost.

FYI I've already secured my stickers and cpus just trying to help out the less informed and rest of the community!

MY OFFER STANDS I'll give em to you free before you buy from this dude. Str8 up!!!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> Dudes trying to cash in quick.
> 
> Please if you've viewed that on ebay DO NOT BUY THAT. That's blatant inflation.
> 
> If you are about this mod then you're doing it for the right reasons but if you are that desperate ill buy a lot of 20 from china and send you one for free to save the community from getting raped on cost.
> 
> FYI I've already secured my stickers and cpus just trying to help out the less informed and rest of the community!
> 
> MY OFFER STANDS I'll give em to you free before you buy from this dude. Str8 up!!!


Wow, $10 each!









No wonder it has free shipping........


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Wow, $10 each!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder it has free shipping........


Even the prices on Aliexpress have started crashing... current rate is $ 0.42 to $0.6









Well my stickers have left PEK, god only knows where they are right now.

My $10 X3353 and $20 G41 board are waiting for those stickers. Damn you china post


----------



## n1sm

@NeoT

My set of x5460s should be in the post tomorrow. If they don't make it by Friday I'll contact the seller. Something a bit odd as this guy sent no confirmation of payment rcvd or item tracking #.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> @NeoT
> 
> My set of x5460s should be in the post tomorrow. If they don't make it by Friday I'll contact the seller. Something a bit odd as this guy sent no confirmation of payment rcvd or item tracking #.


This would make me very concerned, I hope all goes well. Hopefully you get the stickers i sent you by friday as well...in the transit at the moment.

Can anyone tell me if its possible to modify a bios so i can feed more voltage to my SPP? I've seemed to hit a wall with anything over 4.3ghz. With (2) 460's in SLI, [email protected], and overclocking the 5470 it seems the SPP is now the weakest link. I'm currently running the SPP on 1.55v and that is the max setting on the 750i FTW. I would like to get 1.6v as I have great cooling and it doesnt get too hot even on 1.55v.


----------



## n1sm

Care to give bf3/bf4 benches in 1080p. I have the exact same cards. Kinda want to know what to expect from my setup Friday.


----------



## Trinergy

This mod is tearing me up. I have a EP45-UD3L that I was getting ready to part with but I caught this post and it is really cool. These are the things I live for like the Duron unlocking mod. However, I picked up an i7-860 because I thought a friend's CPU fried and MB fried (was just MB and CPU cooler fan). So I decided to upgrade around that. I would have loved to see what kind of clocks I could get on a X5460 to run at 3.8Ghz+, especially with n1sm's sticker offer. Alas, I just need to move forward and part with it.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> Care to give bf3/bf4 benches in 1080p. I have the exact same cards. Kinda want to know what to expect from my setup Friday.


I only have BF3, but ive never installed it or played it. I did play BFBC2 when i had just one 460. It did rather well so im expecting 30+ fps on max settings.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> This would make me very concerned, I hope all goes well. Hopefully you get the stickers i sent you by friday as well...in the transit at the moment.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if its possible to modify a bios so i can feed more voltage to my SPP? I've seemed to hit a wall with anything over 4.3ghz. With (2) 460's in SLI, [email protected], and overclocking the 5470 it seems the SPP is now the weakest link. I'm currently running the SPP on 1.55v and that is the max setting on the 750i FTW. I would like to get 1.6v as I have great cooling and it doesnt get too hot even on 1.55v.


Is SPP the vterm or northbridge mch voltage?


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trinergy*
> 
> This mod is tearing me up. I have a EP45-UD3L that I was getting ready to part with but I caught this post and it is really cool. These are the things I live for like the Duron unlocking mod. However, I picked up an i7-860 because I thought a friend's CPU fried and MB fried (was just MB and CPU cooler fan). So I decided to upgrade around that. I would have loved to see what kind of clocks I could get on a X5460 to run at 3.8Ghz+, especially with n1sm's sticker offer. Alas, I just need to move forward and part with it.


When you plan to get rid of that board, hit me up, I might be interested if the asking price isn't astronomical.

I should be getting my Maximus Formula tomorrow!!!! Already modded a BIOS file so I am going to be OCing the crap out of my E5420 in no time


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> I only have BF3, but ive never installed it or played it. I did play BFBC2 when i had just one 460. It did rather well so I'm expecting 30+ fps on max settings.


Dude you've gotta be kidding? Bf3 on ultra for me sits around 35+ fps. I get spikes up to 90fps with the gtx 460s in sli. My main issues are clock speed. As soon as 64 player happens i start dropping from a solid 55-60fps vsync on to around 40-55. This is anytime there are over 45-50 players. Its the physics on the cpu. I've figured that out by dedicating one 460 to physx and running the other as a regular gpu.

Now that I've done so I'm back at 50+ fps in 1080p. Of course i don't play on my 46" tv bc of the ms delay is astronomical but I've tested it and it works very well. I'm dealing with alot of older tech at my place. The one i must obey would flip out if i popped for a 55" LCD that's < 5ms before an engagement ring. Its just how the world works.

At any rate I'd say if you saw anything below 45fps min something is wrong and immediately start benching to find the weakest link. I know mine is the Physx portion of CPUmark. My CPU physx is below what my e8400 is on this q8200. I tested both and see a solid 30-40 points higher with the e8400 @ 3.2ghz as I did with the q8200. There seems to be 0 stability issues @ this high of an overclock and I've tried everything to get higher benches with the q8200. I guess this chip is a dud in that respect or maybe it has run its course in regards of performance. I feel it's time for retirement either way.

Nic


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Is SPP the vterm or northbridge mch voltage?


It is basically the northbridge chipset voltage. It needs more voltage to gain stability.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> Dude you've gotta be kidding? Bf3 on ultra for me sits around 35+ fps. I get spikes up to 90fps with the gtx 460s in sli. My main issues are clock speed. As soon as 64 player happens i start dropping from a solid 55-60fps vsync on to around 40-55. This is anytime there are over 45-50 players. Its the physics on the cpu. I've figured that out by dedicating one 460 to physx and running the other as a regular gpu.
> 
> Now that I've done so I'm back at 50+ fps in 1080p. Of course i don't play on my 46" tv bc of the ms delay is astronomical but I've tested it and it works very well. I'm dealing with alot of older tech at my place. The one i must obey would flip out if i popped for a 55" LCD that's < 5ms before an engagement ring. Its just how the world works.
> 
> Nic


Yea like i said that was just an e.g. I always set the bar low...then if it exceeds my expectations i can seldom be dissapointed with the results.I hope to upgrade my GPU's soon anyways.


----------



## DeaD3R

Guys can you help me with bios? It doesn't recognize the E5440 and always shows 106c temperature for cpu, the Motherboard is P5KC , the latest bios is 1203


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Well I was asked up upload a better pic, so I figured since I don't have my mod sticker yet I'll share some CPU pron








The IC in the lower left with the red dot is the one that is damaged. hard to tell but it has a chip covering half of the top and is deeper in the middle. I think it will be fine though.

Here's a close up of the PCB. you can see the PCB is divided into sections and some of the contacts have multiple divots. Perhaps from having multiple circuit paths?

And finally here's the mod area, looks easy to do by hand at this size... The lighting washes out the discoloration, but you can see how the contacts are two different colors on my CPU, strange.

Well the pictures were much clearer before I upped them, but it seems this is the best I can do here.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeaD3R*
> 
> Guys can you help me with bios? It doesn't recognize the E5440 and always shows 106c temperature for cpu, the Motherboard is P5KC , the latest bios is 1203


try this BIOS.
*FLASHING ANY MODDED BIOS MAY BRICK YOUR BOARD! AS ALWAYS, FLASH AT YOUR WON RISK!*

moddedp5kc-1203.zip 630k .zip file


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> try this BIOS.
> *FLASHING ANY MODDED BIOS MAY BRICK YOUR BOARD! AS ALWAYS, FLASH AT YOUR WON RISK!*
> 
> moddedp5kc-1203.zip 630k .zip file


Terminal,do you know how to edit a bios to increase northbridge chipset voltage setting?


----------



## bandook916

Alot of you are interested in the 5460 Im wondering whats wrong with a 5450?


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Terminal,do you know how to edit a bios to increase northbridge chipset voltage setting?


To do that it is best to remove that node from a donor Bios and replace the one in yours. That said, I am not experienced in doing it and it wouldn't be a good idea for me to do it at this time. I do have a bunch of modded BIOS files for Asus that a very experienced modder tweaked for overclocking. I don't remember the exact changes off the top of my head, but it dealt with memory and voltage tuning. I don't however have one for the P5KC.
What is wrong with the settings in your Bios? Usually they go higher that you would safely want to go.
I do have the following modded Bios files if people are interested. They will need to be modded for Xeon CPU's though.
P5Q DELUXE
P5Q
P5Q PREMIUM
P5Q PRO
P5Q TURBO
P5Q-E
I can't tell you how much they may help with overclocking, but it may be fun to try...


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bandook916*
> 
> Alot of you are interested in the 5460 Im wondering whats wrong with a 5450?


I would have to say the higher multiplier is the number one reason. The higher the multiplier, the lower the FSB before hitting your CPU's max frequency. some peoples mobo's aren't good overclockers. That is a plus if you hit your motherboard or CPU FSB limit before maxing out the CPU.
Being a higher binned chip, there is a chance of better overclocking too.


----------



## n1sm

@bandook916

Totally agree with Terminal. The higher the multi the easier it is to achieve higher o'cs. Don't want to increase the bus speed too high as you need to up the vcore at a certain point. For my q8200 it was right until I hit around 2.9ghz. Any further than that and I had to turn it off auto and increase vcore. The way I started was hit 2.9ghz then turned vcore to 1.4 which is fairly safe then clocked up to 3.33ghz which is the fastest my chip goes without artifacts and crashes. Then I started turning vcore down. I got to 1.35 on my 780i mobo. I'm HOPING this xeon will clock higher with closer to 1.2ish vcore. I've seen others push these chips to high frequencies with 1.275 vcore which is very good.

Hey Terminal what is your vcore set at on your qx9650??? just want to get an idea what to expect.

Nic


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> @bandook916
> 
> Totally agree with Terminal. The higher the multi the easier it is to achieve higher o'cs. Don't want to increase the bus speed too high as you need to up the vcore at a certain point. For my q8200 it was right until I hit around 2.9ghz. Any further than that and I had to turn it off auto and increase vcore. The way I started was hit 2.9ghz then turned vcore to 1.4 which is fairly safe then clocked up to 3.33ghz which is the fastest my chip goes without artifacts and crashes. Then I started turning vcore down. I got to 1.35 on my 780i mobo. I'm HOPING this xeon will clock higher with closer to 1.2ish vcore. I've seen others push these chips to high frequencies with 1.275 vcore which is very good.
> 
> Hey Terminal what is your vcore set at on your qx9650??? just want to get an idea what to expect.
> 
> Nic


I ran my x5460 all day long at 4ghz on 1.275v. Of course after that it was all downhill from there. My x5470 runs 4.25 on just 1.31v so yea they clock really high on low voltage provided you have a chip with the right manufacturing specs.

Note: I still have 8 adapters available...PM me if interested


----------



## DeaD3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> try this BIOS.
> *FLASHING ANY MODDED BIOS MAY BRICK YOUR BOARD! AS ALWAYS, FLASH AT YOUR WON RISK!*
> 
> moddedp5kc-1203.zip 630k .zip file


Thanks. And what will this bios fix? will it fix the temperature problem? or just the cpu recognition?


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeaD3R*
> 
> Thanks. And what will this bios fix? will it fix the temperature problem? or just the cpu recognition?


It will fix any issues you are having with CPU compatibility.


----------



## DeaD3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> try this BIOS.
> *FLASHING ANY MODDED BIOS MAY BRICK YOUR BOARD! AS ALWAYS, FLASH AT YOUR WON RISK!*
> 
> moddedp5kc-1203.zip 630k .zip file


Well that bios did not change a thing. Everything's exactly the same - cpu showing 106c temperature and bios saying "unknown cpu detected". I even reset bios after flash, no change


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeaD3R*
> 
> Well that bios did not change a thing. Everything's exactly the same - cpu showing 106c temperature and bios saying "unknown cpu detected". I even reset bios after flash, no change


Try this one, I modded it for another member and he said it worked.

P5KCE0.zip 627k .zip file


Also, these chips can have bad temperature sensors, keep that in mind if my BIOS gets rid of the unknown CPU error, but the temperature is still way off.


----------



## LDV617

Sounds to me like it's not seated correctly, I've gotten similar symptoms from an AMD chip recently. I was at work and someone seating the CPU incorrectly and got the same thing. There ended up being a piece of dust caked onto the chip pins. Cleaned the chip and the socket and it was good to go.


----------



## DeaD3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Try this one, I modded it for another member and he said it worked.
> 
> P5KCE0.zip 627k .zip file
> 
> 
> Also, these chips can have bad temperature sensors, keep that in mind if my BIOS gets rid of the unknown CPU error, but the temperature is still way off.


Thanks I'll try it tomorrow.
If nothing else works I'll open it up.In the meantime has anyone not gotten errors with xeon on p5kc? cpu works perfectly, it's just this 2 things(that are apparent)


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeaD3R*
> 
> Thanks I'll try it tomorrow.
> If nothing else works I'll open it up.In the meantime has anyone not gotten errors with xeon on p5kc? cpu works perfectly, it's just this 2 things(that are apparent)


All ASUS boards anyone has tested so far require a microcode update to work with the Xeons.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Well it has been a busy day but I got my mod stickers today and put the X5460 in my P5Q-PRO. I get nothing... it just powers up with no display, restarts and then basically just spins the fans. The heatsink is getting very hot, so I know it's getting power. In fact it's way hotter than my E5200. I tried multiple Bios mod versions to see if that would help, but nothing. I now have my E5200 running in the MOBO with the modded BIOS and it tells me at boot up to update my bios to unleash my CPU full potential like you would get with a Xeon on a non modded BIOS. I was going to throw it in an HP I have with a 3x series chipset, but I think that will confirm what I already know, *the chip is a DUD*.

It looks to be sitting flush and the sticker is correct so unless there are some ideas, I'm going to return it in the morning. Well off to bed, it has been a long day. No sense staying up all night trying to get this chip going.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Well it has been a busy day but I got my mod stickers today and put the X5460 in my P5Q-PRO. I get nothing... it just powers up with no display, restarts and then basically just spins the fans. The heatsink is getting very hot, so I know it's getting power. In fact it's way hotter than my E5200. I tried multiple Bios mod versions to see if that would help, but nothing. I now have my E5200 running in the MOBO with the modded BIOS and it tells me at boot up to update my bios to unleash my CPU full potential like you would get with a Xeon on a non modded BIOS. I was going to throw it in an HP I have with a 3x series chipset, but I think that will confirm what I already know, *the chip is a DUD*.
> 
> It looks to be sitting flush and the sticker is correct so unless there are some ideas, I'm going to return it in the morning. Well off to bed, it has been a long day. No sense staying up all night trying to get this chip going.


That sucks... Hopefully the eBay seller will work with you and get you a new chip.


----------



## n1sm

Any idea at what type of price I should sell one of these rigs to the public for? I am trying to get rid of some hardware and a local guy was interested in one of these setups. He wants to know if I can get him one together. I said sure let me look around. At this point I have my ep45-ud3l and my 780i sli. Neither of which I want to really give up but, if the price is right i'd let one go I suppose.

At any rate, maybe I should open up a thread in the appraisals forum? I just don't want to step on any toes as those guys usually are selling standard equipment, which this is far from.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> Any idea at what type of price I should sell one of these rigs to the public for? I am trying to get rid of some hardware and a local guy was interested in one of these setups. He wants to know if I can get him one together. I said sure let me look around. At this point I have my ep45-ud3l and my 780i sli. Neither of which I want to really give up but, if the price is right i'd let one go I suppose.
> 
> At any rate, maybe I should open up a thread in the appraisals forum? I just don't want to step on any toes as those guys usually are selling standard equipment, which this is far from.


You need 35 rep to open an Appraisal thread, I sent you a PM.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Well it has been a busy day but I got my mod stickers today and put the X5460 in my P5Q-PRO. I get nothing... it just powers up with no display, restarts and then basically just spins the fans. The heatsink is getting very hot, so I know it's getting power. In fact it's way hotter than my E5200. I tried multiple Bios mod versions to see if that would help, but nothing. I now have my E5200 running in the MOBO with the modded BIOS and it tells me at boot up to update my bios to unleash my CPU full potential like you would get with a Xeon on a non modded BIOS. I was going to throw it in an HP I have with a 3x series chipset, but I think that will confirm what I already know, *the chip is a DUD*.
> 
> It looks to be sitting flush and the sticker is correct so unless there are some ideas, I'm going to return it in the morning. Well off to bed, it has been a long day. No sense staying up all night trying to get this chip going.


Term, you may want to try trimming your alignment tabs a little more. I had this same issue on my 750i FTW. First go round no display...nothing. I missed one small spot that was keeping it from seating correctly. After all was good i gave the Xeon a tiny wiggle with very slight pressure to make sure none of the pins were touching the sticker. Also...possible bad sticker? If you need some let me know...i got a few left. Good luck man!!


----------



## DeaD3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Try this one, I modded it for another member and he said it worked.
> 
> P5KCE0.zip 627k .zip file
> 
> 
> Also, these chips can have bad temperature sensors, keep that in mind if my BIOS gets rid of the unknown CPU error, but the temperature is still way off.


Thank you so much. This bios fixed everything. CPU recognition and temperature.

Now I have a new question about temperatures. AIDA64 and Speccy show completely different Core temperatures, And I think Speccy doesn't show package temp at all, it just shows average, Which one do you think is true and why are the readings so different?. Second question is why is CPU temp twice as high as core temps in aida? is it normal? before booting i checked cpu temp in bios and it showed 51c. which seems too high.



*EDIT*: I just did prime95 test for about 10 minutes and none of the cores temp exceeded 60c in any of the programs. Core Temp and Speccy show about 55-56c temps on all four cores and aida64 shows exactly 15c less, but shows package temp at about 63c. all-in-all it seems fine. Any thoughts?

*EDIT2*: Tested in IntelBurn and cores reached max temp of about 66c in all programs(except aida) and cpu temp reached 70~c in aida64.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Term, you may want to try trimming your alignment tabs a little more. I had this same issue on my 750i FTW. First go round no display...nothing. I missed one small spot that was keeping it from seating correctly. After all was good i gave the Xeon a tiny wiggle with very slight pressure to make sure none of the pins were touching the sticker. Also...possible bad sticker? If you need some let me know...i got a few left. Good luck man!!


Everything seems to be fitting ok. I trimmed it as much as possible, but those pins are close on one side. Maybe I'll take it out of the case over lunch and get a real up-close look just to be sure. That will give me a chance to install my water cooling mount too.


----------



## Stevo

I saw this thread about a week ago and decided why not try this. The mobo that I have to play with is a XFX 680i lt and the Xeon chip i picked up was a E5450.

Because I'm impatient I didn't want to wait for that sticker to come in so I kinda did a my own pin reversal. Only time can tell on how well it holds up and the risk of using it is probably high.

That is just a picture I took to see if the aluminum was touching..... turns out it is. Somehow I was able to seperate the two pieces and flattened it out. Unfortunately I did not get a picture of it properly flattened out but it is very close together.

I slapped that bad boy in the PC and the board did its own bios update and it recognized the CPU. I am getting weird results of it only being able to turn on for about 5 min before it turns off. I think that is because the CPU is getting hot though. I'm going to apply some new thermal paste since I was just using the leftover that was on the heatsink......


----------



## g3p0

My x5460 showed up yesterday, popped it into my Asus Maximus II formula and what do you know? I had to mod the bios, did that and it's good to go, I noticed right off it is running about 10c cooler than my e5450 on my P5Q-Pro..

I swapped chips and boards, using the Ultra-120 extreme on both and the e5450 is just a hotter chip..

the x5450 will boot into windows at 4.3GHz but I need to play around to get something stable, this chip gets hot alot quicker than the e5450, and clocks higher, I am still worried about the temps, will run 45-50c under real use, still hitting upper 60s, and will peg 71c according to coretemp under stress testing. not happy about it but what do you do....

looking into aio water kits, either a Corsair h80i or h100, both for under $50. The h80i does not officially support 775, but may work with my existing back plate , the h100 will require me to open up a big hole in the top of my case, I will do either if it will help... both options cheaper than getting a Silver Arrow...


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> My x5460 showed up yesterday, popped it into my Asus Maximus II formula and what do you know? I had to mod the bios, did that and it's good to go, I noticed right off it is running about 10c cooler than my e5450 on my P5Q-Pro..
> 
> I swapped chips and boards, using the Ultra-120 extreme on both and the e5450 is just a hotter chip..
> 
> the x5450 will boot into windows at 4.3GHz but I need to play around to get something stable, this chip gets hot alot quicker than the e5450, and clocks higher, I am still worried about the temps, will run 45-50c under real use, still hitting upper 60s, and will peg 71c according to coretemp under stress testing. not happy about it but what do you do....
> 
> looking into aio water kits, either a Corsair h80i or h100, both for under $50. The h80i does not officially support 775, but may work with my existing back plate , the h100 will require me to open up a big hole in the top of my case, I will do either if it will help... both options cheaper than getting a Silver Arrow...


H70 all the way. It comes with a 775 back plate. Even on 1.45v running 4.4ghz it barely breaks 65c


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeaD3R*
> 
> Thank you so much. This bios fixed everything. CPU recognition and temperature.
> 
> Now I have a new question about temperatures. AIDA64 and Speccy show completely different Core temperatures, And I think Speccy doesn't show package temp at all, it just shows average, Which one do you think is true and why are the readings so different?. Second question is why is CPU temp twice as high as core temps in aida? is it normal? before booting i checked cpu temp in bios and it showed 51c. which seems too high.
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT*: I just did prime95 test for about 10 minutes and none of the cores temp exceeded 60c in any of the programs. Core Temp and Speccy show about 55-56c temps on all four cores and aida64 shows exactly 15c less, but shows package temp at about 63c. all-in-all it seems fine. Any thoughts?
> 
> *EDIT2*: Tested in IntelBurn and cores reached max temp of about 66c in all programs(except aida) and cpu temp reached 70~c in aida64.


Sweet, I'm glad it worked!


----------



## n1sm

Yea baby,

My CPUS arrived today, just waiting on the Mod stickers. I hope they are in the post tomorrow. I want to be using one of two setups by the weekend.

Nic


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> Yea baby,
> 
> My CPUS arrived today, just waiting on the Mod stickers. I hope they are in the post tomorrow. I want to be using one of two setups by the weekend.
> 
> Nic


Nice, my board is sitting in my mail box and im at work


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> Yea baby,
> 
> My CPUS arrived today, just waiting on the Mod stickers. I hope they are in the post tomorrow. I want to be using one of two setups by the weekend.
> 
> Nic


Should be tomorrow...all were sent out monday. I know it sucks having to wait on stickers...i waited 3 weeks for them to come from china when i had everything else ready to go. Patience really is a virtue, if you lose sight of that...life will remind you why it is important to learn this virtue!! lol

P.S. I could've done tracking for them but it would've costed $0.90 extra...and while I'm a nice guy, I'm not that nice lol. By the time I sent them each one ended up being 2 for $5 (paypal isn't free lol) but i was more concerned with pleasing people than i was with profit. I think i speak on behalf of anyone participating in this thread...we're all here to help/learn from each other


----------



## n1sm

@davtylica

No worries man. You're doing me a favor, that's the way i see it. I have learned truly the virtue of patience. Although, for a little more I could have gotten together a nice 8-core fx. I feel i've made a more calculated choice as this platform will help me sell off some older hardware.

I just hoping things turn out for the best, I have a feeling im going to have 2 monsters on hand Saturday morning. The major drawback is, SHE is off for the whole weekend. SO my usage on the pc will be limited to downloading the last few episodes of breaking bad, a few torrents for her to watch and that'ts about all.

THATS IF I GET the gear in the mail tomorrow. If not, i'll have to wait until she's sleeping or do the setup early in the am on Saturday before she wakes up. That will leave little time for initial benching.

Has anyone tried delidding a lga 775 cpu, I've never seen or heard of an attempt. I'm thinking about using my q8200 or my e8400 as a guinea pig and testing this out. Because if i can delid and lap both processors and get another 7-8C in heat reduction + run the corsair 80 on them I may have more overhead for overclocking.

I was hoping to see temps in/around 45-50 max with the corsair h80. We will see as i did end up with C0 revision chips. Worst case scenario i can craiglist a few boards overclock and sell locally

Nic


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> @davtylica
> 
> No worries man. You're doing me a favor, that's the way i see it. I have learned truly the virtue of patience. Although, for a little more I could have gotten together a nice 8-core fx. I feel i've made a more calculated choice as this platform will help me sell off some older hardware.
> 
> I just hoping things turn out for the best, I have a feeling im going to have 2 monsters on hand Saturday morning. The major drawback is, SHE is off for the whole weekend. SO my usage on the pc will be limited to downloading the last few episodes of breaking bad, a few torrents for her to watch and that'ts about all.
> 
> THATS IF I GET the gear in the mail tomorrow. If not, i'll have to wait until she's sleeping or do the setup early in the am on Saturday before she wakes up. That will leave little time for initial benching.
> 
> Has anyone tried delidding a lga 775 cpu, I've never seen or heard of an attempt. I'm thinking about using my q8200 or my e8400 as a guinea pig and testing this out. Because if i can delid and lap both processors and get another 7-8C in heat reduction + run the corsair 80 on them I may have more overhead for overclocking.
> 
> I was hoping to see temps in/around 45-50 max with the corsair h80. We will see as i did end up with C0 revision chips. Worst case scenario i can craiglist a few boards overclock and sell locally
> 
> Nic


Yuck...C0. The "C" is for crappy lol. E0 means "E" for excellent haha.

Good luck with delidding anything 771 or 775 as they were all soldered. Not that it can't be done but it may be more trouble than it's worth.
Lapping alone should bank you another 3-5C anyways. If you are successful please post any results with pics


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> I pulled the trigger on an E5450, modded and dropped it in my P5Q Pro.


Did you ever try your X5460 in the P5Q PRO? I'm returning mine because it won't boot. I'm sure the CPU is bad, but I was curious what the X5460 did in yours if you tried it.


----------



## drchoi21

Has anybody tested this mod with ASUS P5N32-E SLI series? I have a thought since it uses 680i chipset, it would work


----------



## n1sm

hey now,

The only reason I ended up with C0 is because SOMEONE said only 5470s were stepping E0. I took their word for it, ordered the cpus that same second. Then a few hours later you get on here debunking that rumor. Ah well, hope they overclock if not at least i have 2 good used paper weights. I could hope for the worst case scenario though, they dont boot and i ask for money back. I'd be happy if they booted or not dont really care at this point. IF THEY DONT THEY ARE GOING BACK for a refund end of story!

If the seller refuses refund ill contact my card company and reverse the charges as the vendor scammed me. I've done it a few times. Each time i ended up with more out of it than i paid for initially but the headaches to get there aren't worth it.

Nic


----------



## bandook916

I got my sticker in the mail. I tried it out with the ASRock G41M-VS3 Motherboard and it didnt boot. Runs, but no video. Could be because Im using 1600mhz Ram and motherboard only supports up to1333 (OC). ??

Could it be because Ididnt have a CPU fan/heatsink installed? Like it turns on, it stays onfor about 15 seconds, CPU gets HOT, then shuts down. But NO video at all this whole timee.

Im freaking out I really want thiss to work plz help. The Ram is good it works in my other desktop.

Someone help!


----------



## Stevo

OK. I reapplied the thermal paste and now it runs cooler but as I try to install windows it reboots once it finishes the loading.

I haven't updated the bios and don't know where to get it. Xfx doesn't even show the mobo on their site anymore


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bandook916*
> 
> Could it be because Ididnt have a CPU fan/heatsink installed? Like it turns on, it stays onfor about 15 seconds, CPU gets HOT, then shuts down. But NO video at all this whole timee.
> 
> Someone help!


You are running a CPU without a heatsink installed??? Never do that! The CPU temps will spike to dangerous levels even with throttling.
My CPU is dong the same thing even with the heatsink installed, I have determined it isn't working and sent it back. Make sure your sticker is on correctly and the CPU is sitting in the socket fully and properly positioned. You can also try flashing a modded BIOS then installing your CPU.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> hey now,
> 
> The only reason I ended up with C0 is because SOMEONE said only 5470s were stepping E0. I took their word for it, ordered the cpus that same second. Then a few hours later you get on here debunking that rumor. Ah well, hope they overclock if not at least i have 2 good used paper weights. I could hope for the worst case scenario though, they dont boot and i ask for money back. I'd be happy if they booted or not dont really care at this point. IF THEY DONT THEY ARE GOING BACK for a refund end of story!
> 
> If the seller refuses refund ill contact my card company and reverse the charges as the vendor scammed me. I've done it a few times. Each time i ended up with more out of it than i paid for initially but the headaches to get there aren't worth it.
> 
> Nic


AFAIK all x5470's are E0 only. Are you refering to the x5460 because not all of those were E0 revisions.

BTW, I have received confirmation that 2 people have gotten their stickers today...you should be getting them tomorrow...fingers crossed


----------



## bandook916

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> You are running a CPU without a heatsink installed??? Never do that! The CPU temps will spike to dangerous levels even with throttling.
> My CPU is dong the same thing even with the heatsink installed, I have determined it isn't working and sent it back. Make sure your sticker is on correctly and the CPU is sitting in the socket fully and properly positioned. You can also try flashing a modded BIOS then installing your CPU.


How do i flash modded bios for this mobo? never did b4.


----------



## Stevo

Found a bios somewhere and updated...installing windows 7 now. Will post later if success


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Did you ever try your X5460 in the P5Q PRO? I'm returning mine because it won't boot. I'm sure the CPU is bad, but I was curious what the X5460 did in yours if you tried it.


Not yet. Will give it a go tonight.


----------



## TB13

Got my Maximus Formula tonight. I promptly updated the BIOS to a modded one I made and cut the socket fool proof things.

I dropped my Xeon in, flipped the power on, an nothing... I figured my BIoS was missing the right microcode, so I made another, no dice. I even took microcides directly from Intel and it still refuses to post. The power flips on for about 10sec then it powers down.

So I decided to put my Xeon back into a board that I know it works in, no post from that board either. Both boards work perfectly with my E7300...

I am going to order a new CPU sometime soon and hopefully everything will work correctly...


----------



## g3p0

do you think it may be the sticker placement? maybe a bad sticker?


----------



## bombastinator

I have a spare Intel DP45sg motherboard with compatible memory just sitting in my desk. Would this mod work on that MoBo?


----------



## davtylica

I'm thinking a bad sticker may be the culprit. From the outside they look somewhat durable...hold one up to the light and you will see otherwise. So far I've yet to get a bad sticker but I can easily see how a hot and OC'ed environment could beat one up pretty quickly. Remember guys this isn't a permanent fix for a long term edge of your seat overclock. Myself personally I can run stable up to 4.375ghz...but...it requires 1.4v and the use of memory sync mode due to NB chipset limits. This brings my temps to 45C idle and 65-70c load.

Now if I run 4.25ghz it only requires 1.3v to be perfectly stable and i can run my memory at full potential. My temps are [email protected] 40-42C idle and 55-58C load (50% fans on H70). So let that be food for thought when doing this mod. It's give and take...and ill take the lower temps, besides, 4.25ghz is good enough to keep me in that FX-6300 / 2500k range. Honestly i wont miss the extra 125mhz. Hope that helps!!


----------



## Khalim

Guys can you help me with bios mod?
MB: Asus P5K-E

CPU: Xeon X5260 SLANJ C0 stepping
At boot I see message "New CPU. Upgrade Bios to unleash..."
Link to the latest bios:

P5K-E-1305.zip 985k .zip file


----------



## n1sm

Still no bf3/bf4 report eh?

I will be doing a full on montage of my amazing noob skillz as soon as my stickers arrive. I plan on going with the standard cooler that i have on my q8200 then doing a comparison to the h80s i have. I have a feeling after that i'll try to lap them both. I plan on doing 3 passes with each heatsink to get good ideas for people. But these are my master plans, I may just not bench anything and just play bf3/4 on it and call it a day.

BTW i think im going to need a microcode added to my gigabyte ep45

this is the latest bios for anyone who can add a x5460 C0 SLANP microcode to it

I could not figure out for the life of me what program to get to covert the .f9 file into binary. Been a while since i modded a bios. Last time i had custom bmp files for the splash screens on my dell. IT OWNED!!!

eitherway here is the bios

ep45-ud3l.zip 523k .zip file


----------



## Havok.357

Hey guys!

So, I was directed to this thread by LDV617, who suggested I extend the life of my current system by doing this mod. The thing is, I live in Brazil and don't want to wait 2 months shipping for the adapter. Does anyone know the technical details of how does the mod work (for some reason, the original xtremesystems thread's link is broken to me)? I was wondering if I couldn't do it by myself using other, more readily available materials. Thanks!


----------



## knopflerbruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havok.357*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> So, I was directed to this thread by LDV617, who suggested I extend the life of my current system by doing this mod. The thing is, I live in Brazil and don't want to wait 2 months shipping for the adapter. Does anyone know the technical details of how does the mod work (for some reason, the original xtremesystems thread's link is broken to me)? I was wondering if I couldn't do it by myself using other, more readily available materials. Thanks!


Xtremesystems is down for a little while, it will be back up and running soon


----------



## Havok.357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knopflerbruce*
> 
> Xtremesystems is down for a little while, it will be back up and running soon


Soon, as in a couple hours, couple days, couple weeks...?


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havok.357*
> 
> Soon, as in a couple hours, couple days, couple weeks...?


while your waiting you could always bsel mod that E6320


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> Not yet. Will give it a go tonight.


Thanks, I just want to rule out compatibility issues before I buy another. I've tried multiple variations of BIOS mods and resetting CMOS, but nothing....
Did you just reset CMOS and drop your E5450 in and boot up. I have seen my computer act similar to how it is now by overclocking too far and the computer locked up on boot. The only compatibility issue I could think of is if the CPU was trying to run the RAM @ 1333 MHz, which I know it won't do. I read the manual and it states the motherboard will boot up with the RAM running at its specified speed which is usually 800 MHz. If you have some pre boot up voodoo ritual you do before installing a Xeon onto your P5E PRO before powering it up please let me know how to do it to








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> do you think it may be the sticker placement? maybe a bad sticker?


I examined my sticker placement under magnification. I got OCD and placed it a perfectly positioned as is humanly possible given the nature of the materials...no joy.
I will take a multimeter to the sticker I was using and try to check it. I had two stickers and the one I chose to use was bent in half. maybe it's damaged
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Got my Maximus Formula tonight. I promptly updated the BIOS to a modded one I made and cut the socket fool proof things.
> 
> I dropped my Xeon in, flipped the power on, an nothing... I figured my BIOS was missing the right microcode, so I made another, no dice. I even took microcides directly from Intel and it still refuses to post. The power flips on for about 10sec then it powers down.
> 
> So I decided to put my Xeon back into a board that I know it works in, no post from that board either. Both boards work perfectly with my E7300...
> 
> I am going to order a new CPU sometime soon and hopefully everything will work correctly...


Exactly the same problem as me. From what I gather, it seems the only boards that wont boot without adding microcode is the X38/X48 chipset. All the rest seem to work, just usually with some sort of error. I did notice the heatsink gets *really hot*. doesn't seem right for a chip just idling. My E5200 by comparison is running cool and it takes very little to get that chip hot.


----------



## ozlay

is there a bsel mod for socket 771 1600fsb i want to take a 1333 up to 1600 on motherboard i cant set fsb


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Exactly the same problem as me. From what I gather, it seems the only boards that wont boot without adding microcode is the X38/X48 chipset. All the rest seem to work, just usually with some sort of error. I did notice the heatsink gets really hot. doesn't seem right for a chip just idling. My E5200 by comparison is running cool and it takes very little to get that chip hot.


Well the heat makes a lot of sense. A lot of those xenons are 120w, whereas your core 2 is only 68w.

as for the only works with x48, What is the point then? Of course Xenon chips work in Xenon motherboards. The whole point of the exercise is putting them in NON Xenon motherboads.

The big question then is where is this microcode obtained, and what boards is it available for?


----------



## drchoi21

I think my post was buried so I will ask again, Has anybody tested this mod on P5N32-E SLI?
Bios - http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5N32-E%20SLI/1903.zip


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drchoi21*
> 
> I think my post was buried so I will ask again, Has anybody tested this mod on P5N32-E SLI?
> Bios - http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5N32-E%20SLI/1903.zip


yeah this thread is getting too long to read or make sense of. Needs a sub forum. Apparently the issue is wheter or not you vcan get the microcode for that mobo's bios, and whether it needs it at all. The microcode is buried in all those posts though, if it is indeed there at all,. and i have no idea where to find it. I certainly can't write it myself I don't have those kinds of skills.


----------



## n1sm

Well,

Seems im pimpin on one system. EP45-UD3L needs no updates. Everyone who wants a gigabyte board i suggest this one. I've seen super high clocks on a few lga 775 packages. Time to start turning this sucker up







!!!

Pic is below


----------



## TerminalVoltage

*BOOM X5460 goodness!!!*

It was a bad sticker all along. I figured I'd try my other sticker before dropping the CPU in the post for a refund. It booted first try with no problems. *Thanks g3p0*, I should have thought of that.








I guess deep down I wanted to believe the sticker was good and the reason the CPU wouldn't boot was because of the flaws I found on it. It's running at normal temperatures now too. It's idling at 28/30 degrees in a 70 degree F room with a crappy E5200 stock cooler just resting on it with only a little thermal paste. The screenshot temps are from the CPU under small load, I can't wait to see what it will do once properly cooled and OC'd.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> Well the heat makes a lot of sense. A lot of those xenons are 120w, whereas your core 2 is only 68w.
> 
> as for the only works with x48, What is the point then? Of course Xenon chips work in Xenon motherboards. The whole point of the exercise is putting them in NON Xenon motherboads.
> 
> The big question then is where is this microcode obtained, and what boards is it available for?


I don't think you understood me, I fully understand the point of this mod. What I meant by " the only boards that won't boot without adding microcode is the X38/X48 chipset" is the X38/X48 chipset is the biggest pain to get working properly if at all. The rest of the 31,35,41,45 chipsets are much easier to get working, albeit with varying degree of overclocking and functionality.

The micro code comes from either Intel or a donor socket 771 BIOS that supports the XEON chips.


----------



## LDV617

That is very good to know that there are some faulty stickers kickin around. Not something I would've immediately though of.


----------



## bombastinator

Ok. so just stick it in an it works then. Good news. Second question:

Been looking on ebay at 5450s and 5460s. The 5460s are $75, which is the same a q9550. The 5450s aren't much better. I need like $30-$40 chips to make this worth while for me. Which other Xenons work?


----------



## g3p0

+3GHz Xeons under $45

And some goodness - verified working by me on two Asus boards with p45 chipset

EO-CO-MicroCode.zip 955k .zip file


----------



## n1sm

@Bombastinator

I bought both of my chips for $65 shipped. Keep looking most of the x5460s are around 40 and you can order multiples. I got a matched pair of C0's because contrary to what someone stated earlier not only x5470s but also x5460s have E0 stepping. Just look up x5460 SLBBA you will see a ton of these things.

I am currently LOVING THIS THING. INSTANTLY RUNS BETTER THAN THE q8200. I ran some older games while waiting on battlefield to load and was locking the max fps the game allows in as high of a res as i could go. I'm guessing even without overclock this cpu is just THAT much better than my overclocked pile.

At anyrate im getting ready to bench mine with just the zalman cnps 9500a copper heatsink in my ultra full tower. It should run fairly cool in this as its large and very nicely tucked. I will post screens of my findings soon enough.

Nic


----------



## LDV617

5460s already 75 a piece? Damn this thread is driving up the price of used server CPUs! IT guys parting out the old medical servers must be thrilled ^^ I haven't told my boss about this yet, going to surprise him when my P.O.S. office PC is rockin a Xeon in CPU-Z







I wonder if we have any old 771s lying around the office







Plenty of garbage 775 boards though lmao.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> *BOOM X5460 goodness!!!*
> 
> It was a bad sticker all along. I figured I'd try my other sticker before dropping the CPU in the post for a refund. It booted first try with no problems. *Thanks g3p0*, I should have thought of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess deep down I wanted to believe the sticker was good and the reason the CPU wouldn't boot was because of the flaws I found on it. It's running at normal temperatures now too. It's idling at 28/30 degrees in a 70 degree F room with a crappy E5200 stock cooler just resting on it with only a little thermal paste. The screenshot temps are from the CPU under small load, I can't wait to see what it will do once properly cooled and OC'd.
> I don't think you understood me, I fully understand the point of this mod. What I meant by " the only boards that won't boot without adding microcode is the X38/X48 chipset" is the X38/X48 chipset is the biggest pain to get working properly if at all. The rest of the 31,35,41,45 chipsets are much easier to get working, albeit with varying degree of overclocking and functionality.
> 
> The micro code comes from either Intel or a donor socket 771 BIOS that supports the XEON chips.


So it was the sticker, I tried two on mine and neither worked until I cut a piece off of one and made it fit better. I still can get it to boot in my Maximus Formula, but right now I have no clue what microcodes the BIOS has... Any idea which intel microcode .bin has the right ones? I know its going to be a 10676 one, but which platform?


----------



## n1sm

ROFL,

EVGA 780i is pimping a xeon 5460 also. I thought i had a bad sticker but my socket wasn't clear enough. So i opened my case up pulled the board AGAIN and ran the blade across it again. My setup seems to be running a bit hotter than the ep45 though, i was in a rush to get this thing running and goofed on thermal compound. It is showing 60s during load @ 3.16ghz which is DAMN HOT! I dunno if this chip will overclock now. The q8200 was at 55 or less overclocked 1ghz.

BATTLEFIELD 4 IS VERY PLAYABLE WITH GTX 460. I haven't even sli'd it yet but im seeing like 60fps in 720p. OK 1440x900 is Not so hot but still VERY PLAYABLE @ 30-40fps ultra. THIS THING EVEN AT 3.16ghz is smooth as baby bottom for gaming. I can now suggest this mod for anyone who wants a nice playable experiance.

I will post back with stock physics scores and we'll see how it compares to when i overclock.

Nic


----------



## EckyX

I would think that E chips would be better than X chips, and L chips would be better than E chips (at a given clock) because of higher binning. L chips run at the same clocks with lower stock voltage, meaning that you can expect higher clocks at the same voltages as an X or E chip. Thusly, I would probably recommend that if you have a choice between an E5460 or X5460 (for example), go for the E chip as it's probably better binned.


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havok.357*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> So, I was directed to this thread by LDV617, who suggested I extend the life of my current system by doing this mod. The thing is, I live in Brazil and don't want to wait 2 months shipping for the adapter. Does anyone know the technical details of how does the mod work (for some reason, the original xtremesystems thread's link is broken to me)? I was wondering if I couldn't do it by myself using other, more readily available materials. Thanks!


See this:

http://spectropc.blogspot.com.br/2013/09/mod-processador-lga-771-em-placa-mae.html


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> I would think that E chips would be better than X chips, and L chips would be better than E chips (at a given clock) because of higher binning. L chips run at the same clocks with lower stock voltage, meaning that you can expect higher clocks at the same voltages as an X or E chip. Thusly, I would probably recommend that if you have a choice between an E5460 or X5460 (for example), go for the E chip as it's probably better binned.


No such thing as an E5460, and i wouldn't expect higher clocks with lower voltage...just means it runs stock at lower voltage and temps

I'm glad I've been able to put a smile on peoples faces. Still got alot of stickers left


----------



## bandook916

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> *BOOM X5460 goodness!!!*
> 
> It was a bad sticker all along. I figured I'd try my other sticker before dropping the CPU in the post for a refund. It booted first try with no problems. *Thanks g3p0*, I should have thought of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess deep down I wanted to believe the sticker was good and the reason the CPU wouldn't boot was because of the flaws I found on it. It's running at normal temperatures now too. It's idling at 28/30 degrees in a 70 degree F room with a crappy E5200 stock cooler just resting on it with only a little thermal paste. The screenshot temps are from the CPU under small load, I can't wait to see what it will do once properly cooled and OC'd.
> I don't think you understood me, I fully understand the point of this mod. What I meant by " the only boards that won't boot without adding microcode is the X38/X48 chipset" is the X38/X48 chipset is the biggest pain to get working properly if at all. The rest of the 31,35,41,45 chipsets are much easier to get working, albeit with varying degree of overclocking and functionality.
> 
> The micro code comes from either Intel or a donor socket 771 BIOS that supports the XEON chips.


I tried the 2nd sticker but still no luck. I think it might be the Memory. Because it stays on then shuts itself off. Im getting my new stickers soon so I'll try those out. But so far it seems like its my Ram. If I cant get it to boot with the new Stickers I'll order a cheap core 2 duo and low speed ram to confirm this motherboard is not defected.

Im using DDR3-1600MHz ram on a motherboard that only supports 1333 (OC) . Never had a problem like this before but I dont know...

ASRock G41M-VS3, LGA 775/Socket T Motherboard is the mothaerboard


----------



## EckyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> No such thing as an E5460, and i wouldn't expect higher clocks with lower voltage...just means it runs stock at lower voltage and temps
> 
> I'm glad I've been able to put a smile on peoples faces. Still got alot of stickers left


I don't really know about how Intel does their binning, but in the past, mobile chips which are binned to run at lower voltages have been some of the best overclockers (ie mobile Barton). If Intel could make all of their 3GHz chips fit in an 80w TDP, why bother having 120w chips?

You're right though about there being no E5460, I hit up Wikipedia and found this chart:



So it looks like the top binned chips are potentially the L5430 (fastest 50w chip but unfortunately has a very low multiplier of 8x), the E5450 (fastest 80w chip, 9x multiplier) and the X5492 (fastest chip period but 120w binned, 8.5x multiplier). The X5470 has the highest multiplier (10x) but may not be a top bin as it's in the highest-needed-voltage-bin of 120w and not the highest clocked stock chip.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> I don't really know about how Intel does their binning, but in the past, mobile chips which are binned to run at lower voltages have been some of the best overclockers (ie mobile Barton). If Intel could make all of their 3GHz chips fit in an 80w TDP, why bother having 120w chips?
> 
> You're right though about there being no E5460, I hit up Wikipedia and found this chart:
> 
> So it looks like the top binned chips are potentially the L5430 (fastest 50w chip but unfortunately has a very low multiplier of 8x), the E5450 (fastest 80w chip, 9x multiplier) and the X5492 (fastest chip period but 120w binned, 8.5x multiplier). The X5470 has the highest multiplier (10x) but may not be a top bin as it's in the highest-needed-voltage-bin of 120w and not the highest clocked stock chip.


That's odd....my 5470 can run 4400mhz on 1.4v. Northbridge stability gets me though. Don't let that low voltage trick fool ya!!


----------



## lt8nk

Finally, I received my L5420 (23 € all included) with the adapter already on it. It was quite hard to mod the socket but I did it even if I was close to break a pin.

As my CPU was not fully recognized, I searched on the web a way to add the microcode and here is the result :



I have all instructions.

Motherboard : ASUS P5kPL-AM EPU

Rom with support of L5420 :

asus-p5kpl-am-epu-0501-l5420_lt8nk.zip 576k .zip file


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lt8nk*
> 
> Finally, I received my L5420 (23 € all included) with the adapter already on it. It was quite hard to mod the socket but I did it even if I was close to break a pin.
> 
> As my CPU was not fully recognized, I searched on the web a way to add the microcode and here is the result :
> 
> I have all instructions.
> 
> Motherboard : ASUS P5kPL-AM EPU
> 
> Rom with support of L5420 :
> 
> asus-p5kpl-am-epu-0501-l5420_lt8nk.zip 576k .zip file


Now overclock it!


----------



## lt8nk

I tried : no more than 3 Ghz. My motherboard is really bad. But I will keep it to stock frequency. It is a nice upgrade. Before I had a Pentium Dual core E5200 @3.4 Ghz.


----------



## NeoT

I am loosing my patience.. its been a month since ordered those stickers







... The stickers left PEK on 12-Nov and no trace after that

I am going to attempt the mod myself.. will let you know the result.


----------



## LDV617

I'm still waiting for mine, it's been over a month. I was expecting them on Halloween, but there was a fire in the plane that they were being carried on. Tracking number says it's still in China. Hope it comes to the US soon!


----------



## jrad

Had time today to test some settings with the X5460 and ran Passmark to compare, so far my X5460 and 780i have been running smooth ever since installing it, one of the most worth while mods ever







Nice to see many others having success as well.

Probably going to pick up a 7950 or 7970 soon to test some games out. I also ended up getting a X5460 ES C0 to build another system with my spare EVGA 680i









CPU: X5460 ES E0 4.037ghz, 425mhz 1700
MB: XFX 780i (EVGA P09 bios)
RAM: Geil Black Dragon 2x2gb 1020mhz 2.0v 5-5-5-15 2T
GPU: EVGA GTX 280
HDD: Vertex 2 50gb
PSU: Silverstone Decathlon 750w
Case: Lian Li PC-7B plus II

CPU 1.275v
FSB 1.2v
CPU VID 1.2500v

Passmark Score: 6061
http://cdn.overclock.net/f/f5/f5898b91_2lxftom.jpeg

Whats everyone else scoring in Passmark with the X5460s?


----------



## g3p0

my cpu marks 6040ish at the same settings but I need 1.3v to get there..

whats your chip?
EO a or b?


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> System specs are as follows...
> 
> MB: EVGA 750i FTW
> CPU: x5460 4.037ghz @1.275v (E0 rev. and A stepping) with Corsair H70 cooler (push/pull)
> FSB: 425mhz (1700) @1.2v
> RAM: OCZ DDR2 800 @1020hmz 2.0v (5 and 15 2T timings) with Corsair cooler
> GPU: EVGA SC'ed (via bios mod) GTX 460EE
> HDD: WD Caviar black 1TB
> Case: Corsair 600T with AF120 top fans
> PSU: Corsair GS800
> MON: Dell U2410 1920x1200 IPS Panel
> 
> Temps: All fanspeeds are 50% via 600T controller.
> 
> CPU: Idle 38-40C Load 55-58C
> GPU: Idle 32-34C Load 70-72C
> 
> Benchmarks (highest)
> 
> Passmark CPU: 6,056
> 
> 3DMark06: 21,949


somone is stealing my specs template...lol


----------



## TB13

Sigh, still nothing on my Maximus Formula... I have tired every imaginable combo of microcodes to no avail.

I even comoletely replaced the microcodes so that my E7300 is not properly recongnized and gives the "update to unleash" prompt. Im honestly stumped, maybe ASUS did something to these boards so that they dont support the Xeons...

Here is my setup if you guys have any input:

Board: Asus Maximus Formula
CPU: E5420 C0
Ram: Corsair Dominator 2x1GB 800MHz
GPU: EVGA GTX 650ti SSC
PSU: Antec Earth Watts 650


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> I am loosing my patience.. its been a month since ordered those stickers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... The stickers left PEK on 12-Nov and no trace after that
> 
> I am going to attempt the mod myself.. will let you know the result.


A quick update..

Eureka.... I have done it.

The Intel dg41rq recognized the x3353 and I can enter BIOS setup..









It shows processor Thermal margin as 33 C. Is that normal?


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrad*
> 
> Had time today to test some settings with the X5460 and ran Passmark to compare, so far my X5460 and 780i have been running smooth ever since installing it, one of the most worth while mods ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see many others having success as well.
> 
> Probably going to pick up a 7950 or 7970 soon to test some games out. I also ended up getting a X5460 ES C0 to build another system with my spare EVGA 680i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: X5460 ES E0 4.037ghz, 425mhz 1700
> MB: XFX 780i (EVGA P09 bios)
> RAM: Geil Black Dragon 2x2gb 1020mhz 2.0v 5-5-5-15 2T
> GPU: EVGA GTX 280
> HDD: Vertex 2 50gb
> PSU: Silverstone Decathlon 750w
> Case: Lian Li PC-7B plus II
> 
> CPU 1.275v
> FSB 1.2v
> CPU VID 1.2500v
> 
> Passmark Score: 6061
> http://cdn.overclock.net/f/f5/f5898b91_2lxftom.jpeg
> 
> Whats everyone else scoring in Passmark with the X5460s?


It seems my cpu's physics score was 300+ which is 2x higher than the q8200 which had a lowly 142 physics score on cpu mark. I got this score without any overclock minus the ram running @ 1066mhz which is its specs. I will get screen shots tomorrow from the ep45 setup and the 780i sli.

At any rate, this confirms that this lga 775 platform is still useable for a gaming build. I hope to replace my ep45 with a 750i sli or something similar as the deal on the 790i fell through









I've already tested Battlefield 4 on ultra settings and my 1gb gtx 460 was seeing 28fps< max of 42. The issues with the stumbling and such with my q8200 = non existent on both my ep45-ud3l and the evga 780i sli both with xeon chips.

Tomorrow morning before I go to bed i'll pull the heat sink on my 780i board and re apply thermal compound. I will then install the secondary gtx 460. Since I am not dropping frames I expect mid 50s-60s in 1080p and higher in the 1440x900 res I play on.

I plan on sli the setup. I have my eyes on a set of gtx 570's 2gb cards to upgrade one of the boxes with. That's if I can get up to bmore to procure them. I have now seen that with this chipset I am going to need more card as the cpu is no longer my bottle neck.

Will keep you posted and get some demos of gameplay after I've overclock and installed the second card.

Nic


----------



## jrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> my cpu marks 6040ish at the same settings but I need 1.3v to get there..
> 
> whats your chip?
> EO a or b?


Its an E0, b stepping, i dont know if it being an ES makes any difference, seems we score around the same








http://cdn.overclock.net/b/b2/900x900px-LL-b247b1c1_2ufpmhw.jpeg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> somone is stealing my specs template...lol


True i copied your template a bit but i wanted to use the same settings since we have similar boards, its a good way to compare though


----------



## pioneerisloud

Anybody happen to have a spare sticker or two? Bit the bullet on an X5460 SLBBA and a CM212+. If you do, PM me.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrad*
> 
> True i copied your template a bit but i wanted to use the same settings since we have similar boards, its a good way to compare though


haha no worries. Glad you liked it so much


----------



## lt8nk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Sigh, still nothing on my Maximus Formula... I have tired every imaginable combo of microcodes to no avail.
> 
> I even comoletely replaced the microcodes so that my E7300 is not properly recongnized and gives the "update to unleash" prompt. Im honestly stumped, maybe ASUS did something to these boards so that they dont support the Xeons...
> 
> Here is my setup if you guys have any input:
> 
> Board: Asus Maximus Formula
> CPU: E5420 C0
> Ram: Corsair Dominator 2x1GB 800MHz
> GPU: EVGA GTX 650ti SSC
> PSU: Antec Earth Watts 650


I don't know if it can help you but the thread I found told me to add 3 microcode to make the cpu working. It is not E5420 but L5420.

l5420.zip 22k .zip file


By the way, does someone have the complete list of all xeon microcodes ?


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> A quick update..
> 
> Eureka.... I have done it.
> 
> The Intel dg41rq recognized the x3353 and I can enter BIOS setup..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shows processor Thermal margin as 33 C. Is that normal?


Further update (success)



Any views on temperature:


----------



## n1sm

well im bf4'in strong on the C0 haven't even touched overclock may not LOL. This is just sad how well this cpu runs a game with a gpu which shouldn't run it. bf3 WOW just WOW runs great, 50-60s ez some 80s and 90s on 1440x900. NO LAG, almost tempted to just leave it be but I KNOW im going to want to unleash the beast. I guess now i need to figure out the issues with the other setup as it was running 60s doing regular tasks.

Will keep everyone updated after i figure this heat issue out on evga box. I have to have SLI now for 60+ fps in bf4!!!


----------



## bombastinator

is there some maning for these codes? SLAP SLANQ and whatnot?


----------



## n1sm

@Bombastinator

Yes,

The C0 was released earlier on in the manufacturing process. IE the dies created were part of the initial batches of xeons YOU WANT THE SLBBA or E0 stepping which is a later stepping. It apparently runs cooler, newer man process and overclocks better because of lower vcore necessary when upping fsb . I think the C0 started off in fall 08 and the E0 came in around in 09 not sure of dates exact dates. I'm fuzzy when it comes to facts and remembering.

I just know what i've researched after i made the plunge and ended up with C0/earlier stepping chips based upon another posters comments that E0 never existed for x5460. I probably will just buy a higher binned x5470 (only came in E0 stepping) and overclock that on my 780i sli motherboard and call it a day. Until something else comes up im VERY VERY HAPPY with my purchase.

This is the BEST investment i've made into my ghetto rig as of yet!!!

I am no expert at this stuff but im fairly good at overclocking as I've been around pcs and overclocking since the original pii/piii!!! I <3 those Slot 1s had a 550 @700mhz with a geforce 256 by Hercules!


----------



## Arxontas

C0 chips, like my QX9650, were made in November 2007.

Bear in mind that results that show 4 GHz overclocks with C0 chips at low voltages of 1.27/1.30V are pseudo-stability results. My QX9650 can reach 4.2 GHz with 1.27 VCore, however, it is gaming stable only at 4050 Mhz with 1.44 VCore.

I was thinking to mod my mobo too, however, so far nobody has managed to surpass my 6,239 CPU [email protected]:



...or my 6,005 Physics Score at 3D Mark 11:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7407348





Tbh, I don't think there is a point to use this mod for Q9650/Q9550/QX9650/QX9770/QX9775 owners, as the Xeons appear to be unable to perform up to the performance standards of the gaming CPUs.

Davtylica, the only person who managed to provide a bench with a CPU MARK score of 6.5k CPU Marks @4.4 GHz, is unable to run 24/7 stable at this frequency and he was also unable to provide a *3D Mark 11 Physics score* higher than 4.5K, about a whooping *25% less* than what my QX9650 can do.

You don't buy these CPUs to run servers, you buy them for gaming performance. 25% less performance than a QX9650 in a gaming benchmark is big deal for someone like me who is a gamer.


----------



## EckyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Tbh, I don't think there is a point to use this mod for Q9650/Q9550/QX9650/QX9770/QX9775 owners, as the Xeons appear to be unable to perform up to the performance standards of the gaming CPUs.
> 
> Davtylica, the only person who managed to provide a bench with a CPU MARK score of 6.5k CPU Marks @4.4 GHz, is unable to run 24/7 stable at this frequency and he was also unable to provide a *3D Mark 11 Physics score* higher than 4.5K, about a whooping *25% less* than what my QX9650 can do.
> 
> You don't buy these CPUs to run servers, you buy them for gaming performance. 25% less performance than a QX9650 in a gaming benchmark is big deal for someone like me who is a gamer.


Unless there's something going on here that I don't know about, these Xeons should perform exactly the same at a given clock as their 775 counterparts. A difference in physics scores is most likely from something else, such as RAM clocks or latency, or a difference in chipset.

They are, after all, the exact same silicon. Transistor-for-transistor they're identical, and may even be cut from the same wafers with a different bin.


----------



## n1sm

I can also confirm

I ended up with either a bad sticker or a bad application. The application looked spot on even better than the one that is on my ep45-ud3l. Temps for the 780i soared to the 80s and i shut down immediately.

I just hope the cpu isn't roasted. This is just normal clock speed and 30 seconds of bf3. Be very very careful with installing the stickers or you will have an overheating issue. Its time to break down my ep45 and donate its x5460 to my real gaming machine. I will attempt to reapply the same sticker and get back with everyone on the results hopefully the thermal ceiling will be much much lower.

Nic


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Unless there's something going on here that I don't know about, these Xeons should perform exactly the same at a given clock as their 775 counterparts. A difference in physics scores is most likely from something else, such as RAM clocks or latency, or a difference in chipset.
> 
> They are, after all, the exact same silicon. Transistor-for-transistor they're identical, and may even be cut from the same wafers with a different bin.


The 3D Mark 11 Physics score is 100% CPU performance and nothing else. This is why I chose 3D Mark 11 Phys-X and not P or Graphics score. 25% less Phys-X is just too much to attribute to chipsets, latency or memory.

Besides, Davtylica is running exactly the same memory with me, i.e. GSKILL TRIDENT EXTREME [email protected] MHz. There are people running DDR3 that can't even match my performance clock-for-clock.

So much for your memory/latency argument.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> I can also confirm
> 
> I ended up with either a bad sticker or a bad application. The application looked spot on even better than the one that is on my ep45-ud3l. Temps for the 780i soared to the 80s and i shut down immediately.
> 
> I just hope the cpu isn't roasted. This is just normal clock speed and 30 seconds of bf3. Be very very careful with installing the stickers or you will have an overheating issue. Its time to break down my ep45 and donate its x5460 to my real gaming machine. I will attempt to reapply the same sticker and get back with everyone on the results hopefully the thermal ceiling will be much much lower.
> 
> Nic


For comparison purposes:



4030 MHz (9X447)
1.440 VCore
1 Hour of Rome II: Total War gameplay @Extreme/Ultra Presets
1920X1080

Core temperatures never go north of 57 Celsius, and CPUTIN temperature max is 52 Celsius. (My CPUTIN max reading shows double the correct value). 81 Celsius is just too much. C0 chips should never exceed 64.5 Celsius CPUTIN and around 70 Celsius Core.

My cores have never ran hotter than 64 Celsius.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> @bombastinator
> 
> Yes,
> 
> The C0 was released earlier on in the manufacturing process. IE the dies created were part of the initial batches of xeons YOU WANT THE SLBBA or E0 stepping which is a later stepping. It apparently runs cooler, newer man process and overclocks better because of lower vcore necessary when upping fsb . I think the C0 started off in fall 08 and the E0 came in around in 09 not sure of dates exact dates. I'm fuzzy when it comes to facts and remembering.
> 
> I just know what i've researched after i made the plunge and ended up with C0/earlier stepping chips based upon another posters comments that E0 never existed for x5460. I probably will just buy a higher binned x5470 (only came in E0 stepping) and overclock that on my 780i sli motherboard and call it a day. Until something else comes up im VERY VERY HAPPY with my purchase.
> 
> This is the BEST investment i've made into my ghetto rig as of yet!!!
> 
> I am no expert at this stuff but im fairly good at overclocking as I've been around pcs and overclocking since the original pii/piii!!! I <3 those Slot 1s had a 550 @700mhz with a geforce 256 by Hercules!


Old dude props!







My first PC was an sanyo mbc 555. They're apparently museum pieces now.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lt8nk*
> 
> I don't know if it can help you but the thread I found told me to add 3 microcode to make the cpu working. It is not E5420 but L5420.
> 
> l5420.zip 22k .zip file
> 
> 
> By the way, does someone have the complete list of all xeon microcodes ?


I added those microcodes and it still won't post. The board seems to knkw there is a CPU installed, but refuses to post.

Id love to see a chart of all of the Xeon microcodes.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Can anybody tell me where to get a sticker?







Got an X5460 coming, and no sticker.


----------



## EckyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Can anybody tell me where to get a sticker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got an X5460 coming, and no sticker.


I won an auction on eBay for 4 strickers for $3 plus shipping (which was something like $4) but it took more than two weeks to get here from China.


----------



## kbros

Will the foxconn irvine mobo be good enough for 1080p playback? Or will i need a dedicated GPU? This is for an HTPC build.


----------



## EckyX

Welp, bad news for me. My SLANS E5440 came in and it doesn't boot in my Gigabyte EX38-DS4 either.









I've tried all 4 of my stickers and on both chips, and I have a bios flashed that *should* have the microcodes needed for these chips, but all I get is power-cycling. It seems most likely that the board simply will not post with a 771 Xeon.

Decided to try them out in the PowerEdge SC440 which would be receiving the Q6600 from my Gigabyte board, but no-go. Its chipset isn't suppoed to support any 45nm chips, and as expected neither booted in there either.'

Soooo... I have two 771 Xeons on my desk that I can't use.


----------



## LDV617

Wow that sucks I have that board too. Did you try any other Xeon chips?


----------



## EckyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Wow that sucks I have that board too. Did you try any other Xeon chips?


I have a SLANS and an SLBBR. It boots with neither. I also have a 775 Celeron and Q6600. It's currently running with the Q6600 and boots fine with the Celeron too. I don't have any other Xeons to try.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> Welp, bad news for me. My SLANS E5440 came in and it doesn't boot in my Gigabyte EX38-DS4 either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried all 4 of my stickers and on both chips, and I have a bios flashed that *should* have the microcodes needed for these chips, but all I get is power-cycling. It seems most likely that the board simply will not post with a 771 Xeon.
> 
> Decided to try them out in the PowerEdge SC440 which would be receiving the Q6600 from my Gigabyte board, but no-go. Its chipset isn't suppoed to support any 45nm chips, and as expected neither booted in there either.'
> 
> Soooo... I have two 771 Xeons on my desk that I can't use.


You're in the same boat as I am. My X38 board, an Asus Maximus Formula, refuses to post and power cycles with my Xeon.

What Xeon are you using? Is it a E0 or C0 chip?


----------



## EckyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> You're in the same boat as I am. My X38 board, an Asus Maximus Formula, refuses to post and power cycles with my Xeon.
> 
> What Xeon are you using? Is it a E0 or C0 chip?


The SLBBR is an E0, the SLANS is a 45nm C0 that I bought in hopes of it posting with a C0.

EDIT: If someone could modify the bios for me with microcodes, I would be grateful. I tried my hand at it and believe I added them but I can't be sure it worked.

Unmodified bios: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4C9i5e_Qs8IYVhmbmRobzBxRk0/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> The SLBBR is an E0, the SLANS is a 45nm C0 that I bought in hopes of it posting with a C0.
> 
> EDIT: If someone could modify the bios for me with microcodes, I would be grateful. I tried my hand at it and believe I added them but I can't be sure it worked.
> 
> Unmodified bios: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4C9i5e_Qs8IYVhmbmRobzBxRk0/edit?usp=sharing


I can try when I get home from work.

My board is missing two ground pins that do not effect the performance of a 775 chip, I wonder if ttheyhave a different use on a 771 chip and that is causing my issue.

Turns out they don't, they are used for the same I/O that they are on a 775 chip.


----------



## TB13

These may come on handy to anyone looking to update their microcodes:




The only issue I see with this chart is that it doesn't go into detail on the other parts of the microcode. For example the microcodes I am pulling from the Intel .bin files look like this:

Microcode ID: 0406760C
Platform Type: 40
CPU ID: 0676
Update Revision: 0C

What does the Platform Type mean? Could it cause compatibility issues with certain chips? What does the Revision mean? I will keep looking through Intel data sheets and hopefully figure out which microcodes are the correct ones for these chips.


----------



## intelfan

I'm running a p35 ds3r with f13 bios with an E5420. It boots but the screen is black with gpu fan running at max speed. Reseated it and it boots and turns off in a cycle. Any ideas would be appreciative.


----------



## EckyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelfan*
> 
> I'm running a p35 ds3r with f13 bios with an E5420. It boots but the screen is black with gpu fan running at max speed. Reseated it and it boots and turns off in a cycle. Any ideas would be appreciative.


I wonder if Gigabyte boards in general are doing this? Or maybe it's only their P35 and X38 chipsets? I'd be interested to hear from users on here who have successfully booted with a Xeon in a Gigabyte board with one of these chipsets.


----------



## intelfan

http://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-Adding-Xeon-E5440-support-to-a-Gigabyte-P35-DS3L-rev-1-motherboard

This guy had it working. We basically have the same board and chip except he has a rev 1 and I have a rev 2


----------



## n1sm

Well I have some interesting results, it appears that my x5460 DOES NOT LIKE my Zalman CNPS5x-Performa heat-sink at all. Apparently it isn't heavy duty enough to dissipate the heat properly. I was seeing high 40s to low 50s on idle @ factory clock settings. When I tested overclocked to 3.8ghz I saw 75C degrees on this thing during performance testing but nothing over 75 so I felt OK.

When i put this thing in my other case with the CNPS9000, I see high 30s for idle and full tilt is around 52C. I guess ill be using the Corsair h80 sooner than expected.

This is entirely different from my q8200 which showed max of 55C on a 1ghz overclock. The thing to remember is the class processor 120w TDP is significantly hotter than 95w TDP.

For anyone wanting to overclock i suggest a hyperx 212 or something similar for air. If you are looking at a good setup get a AIO cooler from Corsair or a CoolerMaster unit.

I intend to lap the CNPS5x-Performa then try again. This heatsink fits my case a bit better and is much easier to uninstall for bench purposes.

Will report further findings.

Nic


----------



## g3p0

Right!

my x5460 @ stock settings idles around 35c and hits 55-60 under load with the ultra-120 E. I have a cnps9700 and haven't tried it... I found a cheap and apparently 'new in box' h100 off ebay, we'll see in a couple days when it arrives, I can always keep it with my next build next year sometime. This is an interesting way to keep my pc fun for another year


----------



## DeadSkull

Going to try this mod with my SLANP x5460 very soon.

Apparently applying these stickers is a bit tricky.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> The SLBBR is an E0, the SLANS is a 45nm C0 that I bought in hopes of it posting with a C0.
> 
> EDIT: If someone could modify the bios for me with microcodes, I would be grateful. I tried my hand at it and believe I added them but I can't be sure it worked.
> 
> Unmodified bios: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4C9i5e_Qs8IYVhmbmRobzBxRk0/edit?usp=sharing


Here you go, give this a shot

EX38DS4.zip 525k .zip file


----------



## EckyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Here you go, give this a shot
> 
> EX38DS4.zip 525k .zip file


Thanks a ton! I'll give it a try in a few hours and report back.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelfan*
> 
> http://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-Adding-Xeon-E5440-support-to-a-Gigabyte-P35-DS3L-rev-1-motherboard
> 
> This guy had it working. We basically have the same board and chip except he has a rev 1 and I have a rev 2


If you can get me the .bin BIOS file I will add the microcodes.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Would anyone like to sell me one of these adapter stickies? I could get the link from China, but I dont really need 10.

Only offer on the table I can make is $5 Shipped, and I will then post my results with an X5460, and a Gigabyte GA-EP45T Motherboard, maybe we can add another out of the box working motherboard to this list. Its a fairly cheap board, uses DDR3 Ram, and Supports 1600FSB.

Also can post results for Hackintosh and Final Cut Pro X Performance results as this chip is heading towards Hackintoshifacation.


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Going to try this mod with my SLANP x5460 very soon.
> 
> Apparently applying these stickers is a bit tricky.


Well, I waited long for these stickers and then decided to PinMod myself. TBH that was painful.







Just when I finished modding myself, tracking showed that the stickers have arrived in my country and are on my way.









Any idea why cpu-z is not showing the Max TDP:



http://valid.canardpc.com/bvfey2


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> Well, I waited long for these stickers and then decided to PinMod myself. TBH that was painful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just when I finished modding myself, tracking showed that the stickers have arrived in my country and are on my way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea why cpu-z is not showing the Max TDP:
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bvfey2


Could be the microcode, upload your BIOS file and I will update it for you.


----------



## intelfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> If you can get me the .bin BIOS file I will add the microcodes.


http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2626#bios

I cannot upload for some reason. Thanks a lot.


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Could be the microcode, upload your BIOS file and I will update it for you.


Thanks..I have uploaded the file:

RQG4110H.86A.0017.BI.ZIP 2099k .ZIP file


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> C0 chips, like my QX9650, were made in November 2007.
> 
> Bear in mind that results that show 4 GHz overclocks with C0 chips at low voltages of 1.27/1.30V are pseudo-stability results. My QX9650 can reach 4.2 GHz with 1.27 VCore, however, it is gaming stable only at 4050 Mhz with 1.44 VCore.
> 
> I was thinking to mod my mobo too, however, so far nobody has managed to surpass my 6,239 CPU [email protected]:
> 
> ...or my 6,005 Physics Score at 3D Mark 11:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7407348
> 
> Tbh, I don't think there is a point to use this mod for Q9650/Q9550/QX9650/QX9770/QX9775 owners, as the Xeons appear to be unable to perform up to the performance standards of the gaming CPUs.
> 
> Davtylica, the only person who managed to provide a bench with a CPU MARK score of 6.5k CPU Marks @4.4 GHz, is unable to run 24/7 stable at this frequency and he was also unable to provide a *3D Mark 11 Physics score* higher than 4.5K, about a whooping *25% less* than what my QX9650 can do.
> 
> You don't buy these CPUs to run servers, you buy them for gaming performance. 25% less performance than a QX9650 in a gaming benchmark is big deal for someone like me who is a gamer.


Yea that poor physics score was ran with an unstable system at the time. I was also running my old memory at it's limit. Now that I'm running my G-skill DDR2 1100 I'm sure it's much higher...i just haven't had the time to do much tweaking. I have yet to maintain stability at 4.4ghz...but i have at 4.35 with lower memory speeds. Besides...aren't you running DDR3? That would inflate your scores alot if you are. with Pass mark an extra 200 points isn't terribly hard to achieve with the right board and memory...for the record my highest Pass mark is 6616. I'm still jealous though lol


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> Will report further findings.
> 
> Nic


Please repost your screenshot at a higher resolution. It is impossible to make out what these numbers say even under a magnifier. When you attach pics, select "high".

@Davtylica: No, I am using DDR2 memory. GSKILL TRIDENT EXREME [email protected] MHz.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> @Davtylica: No, I am using DDR2 memory. GSKILL TRIDENT EXREME [email protected] MHz.


On a p45? Nvidia chipsets suck...kinda lol


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> On a p45? Nvidia chipsets suck...kinda lol


Do chipsets differ alot in performance? Say like FPS in games.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> I wonder if Gigabyte boards in general are doing this? Or maybe it's only their P35 and X38 chipsets? I'd be interested to hear from users on here who have successfully booted with a Xeon in a Gigabyte board with one of these chipsets.


Well,

My Gigabyte ep45-ud3l didn't do it the first time. When i reseated the cpu because of the thermal temps it shifted. It started but no vid/black screen, no post beep. Then the machine shut down after the fans ran for 10 seconds. Every attempt after that it turned on but was on for 2 seconds and directly shut down with black screen.

I reseated the cpu one more time. BAM worked again. THIS MOD YOU MUST HAVE THE STICKER CORRECTLY ALIGNED AND IT MUST BE SITTING PERFECTLY IN THE SOCKET. There seems to be a very slim margin for error. It seems seating the cpu is the main hassle of this mod. I had the same issue with the Evga 780i SLI but many more times.

I'm thinking it came from trimming the socket with the board inside the case with low lighting/visibility. Either way I know one thing if you want to overclock this piece you need at least a hyper 212 or a really good air cooler. Locally the Hyper 212 is some $20 at microcenter for me. But i have 2 corsair h80s sitting, so there is no point.

I mentioned cutting the actual pcb that the die is on/ie slotting the cpu pcb. THIS is not for the faint of heart but i may try it with one of my chips to see how it responds to seating in the standard 775 board without the mod done. But that is after i've gotten the results needed to show this is a viable upgrade alternative.

Seems for the chips i ended up with have a ceiling of about 4ghz without some REAL cooling. I will retry the overclock with the Zalman CNPS9000 this afternoon before I go with the gf to see hunger games.

Nic


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Please repost your screenshot at a higher resolution. It is impossible to make out what these numbers say even under a magnifier. When you attach pics, select "high".
> 
> @Davtylica: No, I am using DDR2 memory. GSKILL TRIDENT EXREME [email protected] MHz.


This was posted at high. Its a full size 2x2 1440x900. Is there another way to post the screenshot other than as an image like using attachment? I am on my other box right now so i'd have to boot up the 780i box.

Nic


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> On a p45? Nvidia chipsets suck...kinda lol


On my p45 the gtx 460 is a strong performer. I know with the system setup at stock cpu clock speed and the ram setup at factory specs of 1066mhz the fps in bf4 in 40+ player battles were above 40fps in high and ultra settings. This may be a fluke with my system but it seems to run very very well.

I have not overclocked the video card yet but i intend to do so and see how much more i can get out of it.

Nic


----------



## g3p0

you could open the image in paint and crop it...


----------



## NeoT

I can see the image clearly and big. Anyway I have downloaded the same and uploaded it after cropping:


----------



## n1sm

Yea this is on my 780i motherboard with NO tweaks done just str8 up threw up 1600 bus speed and said f-it if it pops it pops. I have two you know and they aren't E0 so i wont be too sad. This is an ongoing thing for me. Upgrading the piddly hardware i have and such. This is fun but it isn't optimal at this point for me.

I will probably keep one of these setups and give the other to my cousin or friend. Which ever one comes up with $60 for a used gtx 460 first I cant come out of pocket for a card to put into the spare box and want to keep both gtx 460s i have. At this point i just want to help someone else out. I mean i have two running boxes why shouldn't i donate to the less fortunate?

Nic


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> Will report further findings.
> 
> Nic
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> C0 chips, like my QX9650, were made in November 2007.
> 
> Bear in mind that results that show 4 GHz overclocks with C0 chips at low voltages of 1.27/1.30V are pseudo-stability results. My QX9650 can reach 4.2 GHz with 1.27 VCore, however, it is gaming stable only at 4050 Mhz with 1.44 VCore.
> 
> I was thinking to mod my mobo too, however, so far nobody has managed to surpass my 6,239 CPU [email protected]:
> 
> ...or my 6,005 Physics Score at 3D Mark 11:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7407348
> 
> Tbh, I don't think there is a point to use this mod for Q9650/Q9550/QX9650/QX9770/QX9775 owners, as the Xeons appear to be unable to perform up to the performance standards of the gaming CPUs.
> 
> Davtylica, the only person who managed to provide a bench with a CPU MARK score of 6.5k CPU Marks @4.4 GHz, is unable to run 24/7 stable at this frequency and he was also unable to provide a 3D Mark 11 Physics score higher than 4.5K, about a whooping 25% less than what my QX9650 can do.
> 
> You don't buy these CPUs to run servers, you buy them for gaming performance. 25% less performance than a QX9650 in a gaming benchmark is big deal for someone like me who is a gamer.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all. well I ended up corrupting my windows install and have been busy reinstalling utilities and stability testing and here's what I found. I haven't gone over Intel's recommended core voltage for my testing, perhaps I will at some future time. I'm stuck at a 450 FSB and I'm not sure if it's the MOBO or the chip but I have a good baseline to illustrate with decent tuning. I only ran a couple benchies, so keep in mind this is just a typical run. I'm not going to do a bunch of runs and cherry pick the best results. Granted I could spend time fine tuning it trying to get those extra MHz or synthetic benchmark results but not really feeling like it TBH.
> 
> *I ran the following settings:
> Core 4.05, GHz divider 9, FSB: 450, RAM 540, volts 1.36*.
> The results are very close to what Arxontas posted. I tried to mirror the settings he posted, but my memory won't go that high. so I had to run one memory divider lower. His score was about 300 points higher that mine, and his physics is one FPS higher. These results are easily attributable to his higher RAM speed.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7544223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit for clearer pic's.
Click to expand...


----------



## Arxontas

Good job.

You just need higher NB voltage to get to my settings. I run my NB at 1.58V. Memory speed makes little difference.

For higher FSB speeds, try CPU PLL 1.60, FSB termination 1.36, CPU VCORE 1.40, LLC: On.

Max performance on S775 is dependent on NB latency (common performance level in P5XX mobos), which needs higher NB voltage to run at lower speeds which yield best performance.

While there is no point for Q9650/Q9550/QX9650/QX9770/QX9775 owners to use this mod, everyone else who is Core Duos or low end C2Q's will probably see substantial gains if they manage to set it up correctly.

EDIT: Ignore the message that "Your windows installation is corrupted". You sometimes get this msg after a failed overclock. Your installation is fine, you just need to adjust your oc settings.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> EDIT: Ignore the message that "Your windows installation is corrupted". You sometimes get this msg after a failed overclock. Your installation is fine, you just need to adjust your oc settings.


No I actually borked up my windows installation. If you look at my CPUZ and RealTemp screen shots from a couple days ago you will see that windows and my programs were only using two cores and half the cache. Not an uncommon problem when you upgrade to a four core processor from a two core. I made a quick boot change to force windows to recognize the processor correctly and wham...windows wont boot. No safe mode, no start-up recovery and no recovery options would fix it. To fix it correctly was going to be a lot of work: second computer, modifying OS files to correct perimeters blah blah blah so....reinstall time. lesson learned, be careful what you do in msconfig.
*
Tip to all: if you don't see all your cores in task manager you can try this:
1. Go to device manager, you should see all your cores under "processors"
2. Uninstall all CPU's
3. Reboot
4. Check task manager or favorite program to see if all cores are present.
5. If cores aren't present, go to device manager, " scan for hardware changes" and install if needed.*
There may be other options that I don't know about that others may suggest, but AFAIK, if the above doesn't fix it a fresh windows install will...


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*


How come processor name is Intel Xeon E5450, but the description shows X5460









Also clock multiplier shows 9, while for 5460 it should be 9.5


----------



## pioneerisloud

You guys with the older Gigabyte boards trying to do this are making me really nervous. My BIOS supports Q9550 and Q9650, so I'm hoping its just a drop in and go thing. Ordered an X5460. Really hoping it works, and that I'm not out the money for this.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> How come processor name is Intel Xeon E5450, but the description shows X5460


I don't know why I never noticed, guess I only looked at the specification line. It was a major pain in the ass to get it working! I was just excited that it worked, had proper frequency and number of cores. I have a max divider of 9.5, so everything is working correctly. I did see that it reports my chip as "A" stepping when it's really "B". There must be an error with CPUZ reading it correctly. Anybody else have this on a B stepping EO X5460?








*Edit*
with MAX divider set to 9...

and 9.5


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> You guys with the older Gigabyte boards trying to do this are making me really nervous. My BIOS supports Q9550 and Q9650, so I'm hoping its just a drop in and go thing. Ordered an X5460. Really hoping it works, and that I'm not out the money for this.


Dont be worried, if it won't post I can add tge microcodes for you and get it up and running


----------



## LDV617

TB13 do you have a link to a microcode guide? I'm interested in learning how to add them, is it anything like custom DSDTs for Hackintoshing? ^^


----------



## EckyX

Update: Installed the new bios on my EX38-DS4 with the proper microcodes. I installed both my SLANS and my SLBBR at least 40 times, adjusted and replaced the stickers on both, scraped a little more at the edges of the socket where the tabs used to be to make sure that wasn't preventing proper seating, but never got it to stop power cycling. Stuck the Q6600 back in and it booted up first try.










EDIT: It occurs to me that my father's shuttle XPC has a Core2Duo that I can probably swap out for one of the Xeons, so it's not a total loss. That chip can then go into my PowerEdge server and I'll be able to load Windows 8 on it (which won't run on the Celeron due to the lack of a feature - execution bits I think).

EDIT2: Is it possible I could get someone to add the necessary microcodes to these two bioses?

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4C9i5e_Qs8IWDZnTnplXzMxRkk/edit?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4C9i5e_Qs8IYy1uUFVkUjBFNkE/edit?usp=sharing

I'm not sure which revision his PCB is.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Good job.
> 
> You just need higher NB voltage to get to my settings. I run my NB at 1.58V. Memory speed makes little difference.
> 
> For higher FSB speeds, try CPU PLL 1.60, FSB termination 1.36, CPU VCORE 1.40, LLC: On.
> 
> Max performance on S775 is dependent on NB latency (common performance level in P5XX mobos), which needs higher NB voltage to run at lower speeds which yield best performance.
> 
> While there is no point for Q9650/Q9550/QX9650/QX9770/QX9775 owners to use this mod, everyone else who is Core Duos or low end C2Q's will probably see substantial gains if they manage to set it up correctly.
> 
> EDIT: Ignore the message that "Your windows installation is corrupted". You sometimes get this msg after a failed overclock. Your installation is fine, you just need to adjust your oc settings.


I'm going to have to argue that statement...at least on my set up memory makes a huge difference for me. even going from 1100 to 1050 makes a difference of about 20 points on the passmark physics score. It's also affects several other CPU related aspects of passmark. could just be limited to my 750i board...dunno


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> I'm going to have to argue that statement...at least on my set up memory makes a huge difference for me. even going from 1100 to 1050 makes a difference of about 20 points on the passmark physics score. It's also affects several other CPU related aspects of passmark. could just be limited to my 750i board...dunno


As you can see here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1441684/asus-maximus-ii-formula-lga775-anyone-know-anything-about-this-board-or-how-to-deal-with-it#post_21171912

[email protected] MHz, properly tuned, (on the S775 platform) performs almost exactly the same with [email protected] MHz.

50MHz up or down is negligible. Not even worth mention. What IS important, is NB latency.


----------



## bombastinator

It's so trritating to have to post the same data again and again because the thread is too ong to be able to look through.

I begged a mod for a sticky or a subform or something. Dunno how much good it will do


----------



## intelfan

I got it working after a couple of reseats. One core is at 30C while the rest are at 55C or so. Reseated it and a different core is at 30C. I don't know what's going on. At 60C load, I'm not going to worry.

Temps after 23 mins are at 63C at one core. The bum core is at 51C max. Good enough.

Bummer I got a C0 though. I have a E5410, not a E5420.


----------



## LDV617

What board is that on intelfan?


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> As you can see here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1441684/asus-maximus-ii-formula-lga775-anyone-know-anything-about-this-board-or-how-to-deal-with-it#post_21171912
> 
> [email protected] MHz, properly tuned, (on the S775 platform) performs almost exactly the same with [email protected] MHz.
> 
> 50MHz up or down is negligible. Not even worth mention. What IS important, is NB latency.


DDR2 performance scales up with FSB. For me I found that at 2.4 rato of memspeed to fsb i get the max memory bandwith and lowest latency. Going any higher with mem speed doesnt result in any significant gains when running everest mem tests.


----------



## intelfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> What board is that on intelfan?


It is a Gigabyte P35 DS3R rev 2.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> As you can see here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1441684/asus-maximus-ii-formula-lga775-anyone-know-anything-about-this-board-or-how-to-deal-with-it#post_21171912
> 
> [email protected] MHz, properly tuned, (on the S775 platform) performs almost exactly the same with [email protected] MHz.
> 
> 50MHz up or down is negligible. Not even worth mention. What IS important, is NB latency.


I was just pointing out that PM8 shows the differences in memory speeds via CPU testing. For me it is pretty accurate and my scores are just as high running 200mhz lower processor speed with higher clocked memory vs higher CPU speed and lower memory speed.. Maybe it's just my motherboard series


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> I'm going to have to argue that statement...at least on my set up memory makes a huge difference for me. even going from 1100 to 1050 makes a difference of about 20 points on the passmark physics score. It's also affects several other CPU related aspects of passmark. could just be limited to my 750i board...dunno


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> As you can see here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1441684/asus-maximus-ii-formula-lga775-anyone-know-anything-about-this-board-or-how-to-deal-with-it#post_21171912
> 
> [email protected] MHz, properly tuned, (on the S775 platform) performs almost exactly the same with [email protected] MHz.
> 
> 50MHz up or down is negligible. Not even worth mention. What IS important, is NB latency.


You are both right and wrong. Just like all data, you can come to your own conclusion based on how you want to use the data and what programs you will run. If that added memory speed is equating to a higher overclock on your CPU, then this will give you the highest benefit of any adjustment you make. From what I've seen raising the CPU speed Trumps any other *single* adjustment. It's when you hit your CPU max speed that the tighter timings and optimal RAM speed will truly come into play. All three speeds (CPU, RAM, latency) are important and must be adjusted accordingly to get the maximum benefit out of any one.

Programs using multiple cores (multi threaded) will see the biggest performance with low latency. This is even more true with the type of processor we are dealing with here(core2). Single threaded, not as much. I'm not going to go into detail, we have Google for that. What works best for one need may not be best for another. My personal preference with memory is to clock it as high as it will go on default timings. Then tighten the timings up as much as possible even at the expense of some FSB speed. I use SuperPI to see if I am going in the right direction with timings and latency. If you compare my earlier posted memory benchmarks from Performance Test with those submitted a few posts earlier by Arxontas, you can see my memory is faster in some areas and slower in others. His memory is running faster, but I have tighter timings.

Correct me if I wrong here Arxontas, but you are primarily concerned with gaming performance, correct? In this scenario, tighter timings give a visible gain. I can see it in how fast a level loads on battlefield. If I run looser memory timings, it will take a bit longer to load. I can't say if I can see any in game benefits, but I would have to say you will in a mutliplayer scenario with numerous players on the server. I will do some thorough "testing" with my new four core CPU when I buy BF4 on sale black Friday.


----------



## TB13

After what seems to be a million reseats of my CPU and half a million BIOS flashes I am still not able to get my board to post with my E5420. 10sec of power, then power off, then it will stay powered on until I decide to turn it off.

I have replaced the sticker more than once, flashed a BIOS with the correct microcodes at least 10 times, I even put a piece of tin foil on the bottom the the CPU to make sure that all of the CPU pins were making contact, they all are, other than the two that are missing.

On the topic of missing pins, my board is missing pins AC 29 and AB 29. AC 29 is labeled a VCC pin and AB 29 is labeled a VSS pin, both used for power/other. I really don't think they are causing issues considering my E7300 is currently running at 3.8GHz no problem and the previous owner ran this Core 2 Quad at 3.5GHz without issue.

I love to see all of the success, but hate that I always seem to get the boards that don't want to work with these chips. Maybe when I get my next paycheck another high end 775 board will be in my budget and I will finally be able to enjoy this mod.

Anyway, enough of my sob story, I'm glad I could help some of you guys breathe new life into your old systems and make them more than relevant again.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> After what seems to be a million reseats of my CPU and half a million BIOS flashes I am still not able to get my board to post with my E5420. 10sec of power, then power off, then it will stay powered on until I decide to turn it off.
> 
> I have replaced the sticker more than once, flashed a BIOS with the correct microcodes at least 10 times, I even put a piece of tin foil on the bottom the the CPU to make sure that all of the CPU pins were making contact, they all are, other than the two that are missing.
> 
> On the topic of missing pins, my board is missing pins AC 29 and AB 29. AC 29 is labeled a VCC pin and AB 29 is labeled a VSS pin, both used for power/other. I really don't think they are causing issues considering my E7300 is currently running at 3.8GHz no problem and the previous owner ran this Core 2 Quad at 3.5GHz without issue.
> 
> I love to see all of the success, but hate that I always seem to get the boards that don't want to work with these chips. Maybe when I get my next paycheck another high end 775 board will be in my budget and I will finally be able to enjoy this mod.
> 
> Anyway, enough of my sob story, I'm glad I could help some of you guys breathe new life into your old systems and make them more than relevant again.


I feel your pain man, I was in exactly the same boat doing all the same things. I can't keep up anymore, this thread is so long now. what was your chipset again, X48? It doesn't seem many people are having any luck with it. Also, those pins may not be important on a two core processor, but that may not be true on a four core. Wish I could offer your a solution, but unless it's a sticker it seems the people with these symptoms are not having much luck finding a workaround.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I feel your pain man, I was in exactly the same boat doing all the same things. I can't keep up anymore, this thread is so long now. what was your chipset again, X48? It doesn't seem many people are having any luck with it. Also, those pins may not be important on a two core processor, but that may not be true on a four core. Wish I could offer your a solution, but unless it's a sticker it seems the people with these symptoms are not having much luck finding a workaround.


Its an X38 chipset board, it seems that only one other X38 board is confirmed working with the Xeons and its a Gigabyte board, the DQ6 I believe. I know its not my sticker, the CPU works fine in my 630i motherboard. Any ideas on how to repair a broken pin?


----------



## NeoT

I was about to acquire a MSI X38 board, after your painful experience it seems that I should stay away from x38/x48.

After success with my intel DG41RQ, I think I should remain with G41 motherboards. What do you think about Gigabyte G41 board?


----------



## TB13

I'd steer clear of X38 until someone can figure out how to get them working right. My board power on as it should, GPU fan spinning slowly, USB power, but won't post. It has to be an issue with something in the BIOS.

As for G41 boards, they are great for high clocked chips that you dont want to overclock, but if you plan to overclock, go with P35 or P45. I have had success with all of the G31 and G41 boards I have tried.


----------



## davtylica

Yes i agree that the thread is on the long side. I also feel adding complaints further lengthens this thread. I don't find this thread to long to the point that i can't find what i need. Besides...there is allot of useful information here. Maybe what looks like wasteful mumbo jumbo might save your components from taking a dive.


----------



## n1sm

@TB13

Have you repositioned the chip in the socket. A poorly placed chip has been the bane of my 780i. Ask Intelfan, he had a similiar experiance and was about to give up until he followed my advice. I suggest you readjust the chip make sure it is perfectly square in the socket. Be careful when applying the heat sink as my cpu shifted on the pins in the socket one time.

At this time I have both systems running. However, both exhibited the power up gpu fan running 10 seconds later power cycle. Everytime i boot up i fear the worst, no post beep.

Give it a try, what could it hurt?

Nic


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> @TB13
> 
> Have you repositioned the chip in the socket. A poorly placed chip has been the bane of my 780i. Ask Intelfan, he had a similiar experiance and was about to give up until he followed my advice. I suggest you readjust the chip make sure it is perfectly square in the socket. Be careful when applying the heat sink as my cpu shifted on the pins in the socket one time.
> 
> At this time I have both systems running. However, both exhibited the power up gpu fan running 10 seconds later power cycle. Everytime i boot up i fear the worst, no post beep.
> 
> Give it a try, what could it hurt?
> 
> Nic


+1 on chip seating. The adapter needs to be almost perfect so that the socket pins can touch the pin landings instead of the adapter guides. Trimming the sockets tabs is a crucial part. The best way I've found is to put the processor in its respective socket, before you latch it down put some slight pressure on it with your finger and give it a gentle wiggle action to verify its seated correctly. If your a first timer then it can be discouraging I will admit, but it is fairly easy to do properly if you take your time.

For anyone having heat issues I reccomend keeping your load temps below 65C while using something like Intel's Burn Test. I ran my x5470 at 1.385v on 4.4ghz with an H70 and my temps while using IBT were 62-65C with one core reaching 67C max but i always have one hot core. Not a big deal because i dont normally run this speed and voltage 24/7. For adapter longetivity IMO it should be 65C or below and preferably 30's-40's celcius at idle.

If your not sure about the best way to test stable voltages...all you need to do is run Intel Burn Test. Set your vcore on the low side but so that it boots into windows...set IBT for 20 iterations minimum. Then just raise your vcore until you can complete IBT with 20 passes. Figuritively speaking most if not all A stepping top tier xeons should be running 4ghz with 1.3v or less.


----------



## EckyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> +1 on chip seating. The adapter needs to be almost perfect so that the socket pins can touch the pin landings instead of the adapter guides. Trimming the sockets tabs is a crucial part. The best way I've found is to put the processor in its respective socket, before you latch it down put some slight pressure on it with your finger and give it a gentle wiggle action to verify its seated correctly. If your a first timer then it can be discouraging I will admit, but it is fairly easy to do properly if you take your time.
> 
> For anyone having heat issues I reccomend keeping your load temps below 65C while using something like Intel's Burn Test. I ran my x5470 at 1.385v on 4.4ghz with an H70 and my temps while using IBT were 62-65C with one core reaching 67C max but i always have one hot core. Not a big deal because i dont normally run this speed and voltage 24/7. For adapter longetivity IMO it should be 65C or below and preferably 30's-40's celcius at idle.
> 
> If your not sure about the best way to test stable voltages...all you need to do is run Intel Burn Test. Set your vcore on the low side but so that it boots into windows...set IBT for 20 iterations minimum. Then just raise your vcore until you can complete IBT with 20 passes. Figuritively speaking most if not all A stepping top tier xeons should be running 4ghz with 1.3v or less.


In my case, I actually took one of the stickers and cut the pin-switch contacts out and tried setting them directly on top of the pins in the socket, to make sure it was positioned properly. At this point I doubt it's a contact problem, but I'll definitely play with it more.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> In my case, I actually took one of the stickers and cut the pin-switch contacts out and tried setting them directly on top of the pins in the socket, to make sure it was positioned properly. At this point I doubt it's a contact problem, but I'll definitely play with it more.


You sir like to play with fire. In all fairness....adapter placement isn't that hard. I had a harder time trimming the socket tabs.


----------



## g3p0

off subject but kind of funny...

I've been having some issues with stability and whatnot..go figure, I'm doing stuff that shouldn't really be done here right?
Keeping with things that shouldn't be done, I installed windows on my P5Q Pro, then I modded it and put in an E5450, then I modded my Max II Formula and dropped in an X5460 and put my drive with windows installed from the P5q onto the Max2Form and started playing around, I was supprised it went as well as it did.

default clock - Bios all setting on auto after clearing cmos
Prime95 15 min to fail with 68c high temp

I made a new bios with nothing but Xeon 771 microcode, flashed, cleared cmos, set everything to auto, installed win7...
Now I'm prim95 stable for an hour with 55c being my high?

Only difference I can see is HW monitor is reporting my X5460 running at 1.15v under load vs 1.24v well that explains the temp drop, but why did it happen..
1st Bios had original cpu code with support for the x5460 injected, 2nd bios completely replaced the cpu code with a set from an asus server board.

This chip is EO with A stepping, I think that means lower vid but higher temps?

I still have hopes for this chip, it would run 4.3GHz about as stable as it did 3.0 before re doing it, time to play again..


----------



## DeadSkull

Tried this with my x5460 slanp on my Giga EP45-UD3P without any bios mods.

No go.


----------



## davtylica

I know this is off topic, but i wont apologize because it may the people running Nvidia chipset Mobo's. If you are running a SLi setup with a NF200 chip...adjust your voltage a bit over stock (1.2v for me) can improve your GPU memory bandwith. To test this theory i ran 3DMark11 without touch any settings...BEWM... almost 300 points higher. Ok now i return you to your regularly scheduled program...lmao!!!


----------



## doyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> +3GHz Xeons under $45
> 
> And some goodness - verified working by me on two Asus boards with p45 chipset
> 
> EO-CO-MicroCode.zip 955k .zip file


Hey G3p0, Thanks for this! I am playing with an ASUS now. P5GCMX1333 one. found a SLIC 2.1 already and trying to get the Xeon E5430 SLANU to work. Used mmtool to inject the 10676h microcode from intels latest update (was too large so I deleted some crappy Pentium D 06f2h microcode. Got unknown processor. Hmmmm

Went back and replaced the entire P6 microcode module with one from an ASUS that has the Harpertown (10676h) support. YAY!! BIOS recognizes it but Windows will not install.







Even tried the win 8.1 preview with Core2Duo installed and when I put in the Xeon it took a steaming dump.

Any ideas for me?


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyet*
> 
> Hey G3p0, Thanks for this! I am playing with an ASUS now. P5GCMX1333 one. found a SLIC 2.1 already and trying to get the Xeon E5430 SLANU to work. Used mmtool to inject the 10676h microcode from intels latest update (was too large so I deleted some crappy Pentium D 06f2h microcode. Got unknown processor. Hmmmm
> 
> Went back and replaced the entire P6 microcode module with one from an ASUS that has the Harpertown (10676h) support. YAY!! BIOS recognizes it but Windows will not install.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even tried the win 8.1 preview with Core2Duo installed and when I put in the Xeon it took a steaming dump.
> 
> Any ideas for me?


Power down, reset you cmos jumper, go back into your bios and load setup defaults, set your CPU core to 1.2-1.3V and your FSB to 333MHz, if your memory requires more then 1.8V set it manually.

I've noticed my chip runs default with a lower Core Voltage than it's rated for...


----------



## DeadSkull

Picked up a SLBBA Xeon x5460 of ebay. Should be A stepping.

Hopefully it will work this time. Do the Giga boards need a moded bios or is it just plug and play with lga771 xeon chips?

Running F11d bios on my rev 1.0 EP45-UD3P.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Its an X38 chipset board, it seems that only one other X38 board is confirmed working with the Xeons and its a Gigabyte board, the DQ6 I believe. I know its not my sticker, the CPU works fine in my 630i motherboard. Any ideas on how to repair a broken pin?


Maybe you should try it without the sticker and see what happens. I have looked around and seen some X38/X48 state they are server boards and support socket 775 Xeons. It's worth a shot anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Tried this with my x5460 slanp on my Giga EP45-UD3P without any bios mods.
> 
> No go.


Should work even without a BIOS update if I remember correctly. For me it was the sticker causing the problem. The first one was bad, try another if you haven't already. You will also need to trim your sticker a little or it will cover one of the CPU pads. A bios update should be in order too though. If there isn't one already posted in this thread, request one to be modded for you, maybe TTB13 can do it. I'm familiar with modding AMI BIOS, not the type your board has or I would do it for you.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Maybe you should try it without the sticker and see what happens. I have looked around and seen some X38/X48 state they are server boards and support socket 775 Xeons. It's worth a shot anyway.
> Should work even without a BIOS update if I remember correctly. For me it was the sticker causing the problem. The first one was bad, try another if you haven't already. You will also need to trim your sticker a little or it will cover one of the CPU pads. A bios update should be in order too though. If there isn't one already posted in this thread, request one to be modded for you, maybe TTB13 can do it. I'm familiar with modding AMI BIOS, not the type your board has or I would do it for you.


Hmm, I will give it a shot without the sticker when I get home from school. My board supports ECC memory so who knows, it might work.

Also, I can mod Award BIOS's


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Hmm, I will give it a shot without the sticker when I get home from school. My board supports ECC memory so who knows, it might work.
> 
> Also, I can mod Award BIOS's


I hope it works for you







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> off subject but kind of funny...
> 
> I've been having some issues with stability and whatnot..go figure, I'm doing stuff that shouldn't really be done here right?
> Keeping with things that shouldn't be done, I installed windows on my P5Q Pro, then I modded it and put in an E5450, then I modded my Max II Formula and dropped in an X5460 and put my drive with windows installed from the P5q onto the Max2Form and started playing around, I was supprised it went as well as it did.
> 
> default clock - Bios all setting on auto after clearing cmos
> Prime95 15 min to fail with 68c high temp
> 
> I made a new bios with nothing but Xeon 771 microcode, flashed, cleared cmos, set everything to auto, installed win7...
> Now I'm prim95 stable for an hour with 55c being my high?
> 
> Only difference I can see is HW monitor is reporting my X5460 running at 1.15v under load vs 1.24v well that explains the temp drop, but why did it happen..
> 1st Bios had original cpu code with support for the x5460 injected, 2nd bios completely replaced the cpu code with a set from an asus server board.
> 
> This chip is EO with A stepping, I think that means lower vid but higher temps?
> 
> I still have hopes for this chip, it would run 4.3GHz about as stable as it did 3.0 before re doing it, time to play again..


I'm running with only Xeon microcode too. X5460 SLBBA "B" on P5Q PRO. I have voltage set to auto right now and it's always changing. The higher I OC the higher the voltage goes. I had set my core to 1.4V see how high I can overclock. I only get up to almost 4.1 GHz stable. I can get 4.275 and everything runs fine including benchmarks, but eventually one core will fail Prime95 so I won't call that stable. I'ts the same no matter the FSB so I will need to see how high the core will go with more volts. Should I be disappointed with almost 4.1 GHz on stock (1.37) voltage? I was hoping for 4.4 given the higher binning and it being SLBBA. But as I said before, every chip is different, there are no guarantees. Some are champs some are chumps with any stepping... Not that my chip is "bad" by any means.

My temps seem to be a bit hotter than I'd like too, but that may be my H60. I don't think it fits 100% correctly. There are some clearance issues with capacitors around the CPU socket. For me Die 1 (core0 & 1) runs 6 degrees C cooler at idle and 3 under heavy load.


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I hope it works for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running with only Xeon microcode too. X5460 SLBBA "B" on P5Q PRO. I have voltage set to auto right now and it's always changing. The higher I OC the higher the voltage goes. I had set my core to 1.4V see how high I can overclock. I only get up to almost 4.1 GHz stable. I can get 4.275 and everything runs fine including benchmarks, but eventually one core will fail Prime95 so I won't call that stable. I'ts the same no matter the FSB so I will need to see how high the core will go with more volts. Should I be disappointed with almost 4.1 GHz on stock (1.37) voltage? I was hoping for 4.4 given the higher binning and it being SLBBA. But as I said before, every chip is different, there are no guarantees. Some are champs some are chumps with any stepping... Not that my chip is "bad" by any means.
> 
> My temps seem to be a bit hotter than I'd like too, but that may be my H60. I don't think it fits 100% correctly. There are some clearance issues with capacitors around the CPU socket. For me Die 1 (core0 & 1) runs 6 degrees C cooler at idle and 3 under heavy load.


My x5460 runs about 5-10c cooler on core1, the other three are hot







or is it I have one really good core









the x54xx is a 120watt chip but I don't see it running any hotter, maybe a few degrees cooler than my e5450, an 80watt chip... I think it all has to do with clock speed and voltage applied...

hoping my H100 helps with temps, but with the fresh bios and windows install I'm running a 400MHz bus without errors on p95 at 1.25v, hitting 60c.. happy with 3.8GHz, trying to hit 10


----------



## n1sm

Bro,

I haven't even bothered overclocking except to bench. I will install the h80 tomorrow and get benches. My C0 is running @ high 30s on one core a mid 40s on the other 3. It just is a hotter chip than my q8200. That and the heatsink i have isn't adequate for it. The Zalman cnps9000 in my other setup runs the C0 @ high 30s to a max of 60 during bf4 play. I think when i install the h80 on this setup and put my other card back in bf4 will be spectacular at 4.0ghz.

Anyways keep on overclocking. I currently have not much need at this time as it runs what i want fairly well.

Nic


----------



## g3p0

Agreed, 3.16GHz at stock is great plenty for what I do.. but that's not the point now... 4GHz stable is the goal any less and I'll be looking for another chip...

How about those EO rev 'C' chips? Is C for China?!? I don't want it...


----------



## knopflerbruce

What's all this rev A, B, C talk about?


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knopflerbruce*
> 
> What's all this rev A, B, C talk about?


A & B chips seem to come from Costa Rica, while C chips look Chinese.
They are all a little different.

'A' has a lower VID than 'B' and I have no idea about 'C' other than it comes from China


----------



## knopflerbruce

You mean like 3012B123 and so on? If it starts with 3 it's from Costa Rica, L and Q = Malaysia, and E should be China. The letter in the middle doesn't have anything to do with where it was manufactured AFAIK.


----------



## g3p0

thank you for that much, I havent seen many EO 'C' chips, but they all have CHINA printed on them... I'm more concerned with what the difference is,, the chip I'm looking at is an *E5450 SLBBM E843C527*


----------



## knopflerbruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> thank you for that much, I havent seen many EO 'C' chips, but they all have CHINA printed on them... I'm more concerned with what the difference is,, the chip I'm looking at is an *E5450 SLBBM E843C527*


On Sandy Bridge C's were the best of the three, with A being 2nd and B worst. However, I'm pretty sure that Wolfdale B's were better than A's. I have a feeling C's are pretty good, but I don't have any proof at all - except my best E5700 and E5800 are both C chips. Also got a mediocre C E5700. If this "pattern" changes from one factory to another i don't know. Chinese 45nm desktop CPUs don't exist AFAIK.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> A & B chips seem to come from Costa Rica, while C chips look Chinese.
> They are all a little different.
> 
> 'A' has a lower VID than 'B' and I have no idea about 'C' other than it comes from China


1st letter or digit = plant code (Malay)
0 = San Jose, Costa Rica
1 = Cavite, Philippines
3 = .............., Costa Rica
6 = Chandler, Arizona
7 = .........., Philippines
8 = Leixlip, Ireland
9 = Penang, Malaysia
L = ............, Malaysia
Q = ..........., Malaysia
R = Manila, Philippines
Y = Leixlip, Ireland

2nd digit = Year of production (2001)

3rd & 4th digits = week (49th week )

5th - 8th digits= lot number

A-B-C are gradients of stepping assuming C to be the worst but still within intel's specifications. I also dont buy that crap about B stepping processors being cooler on more voltage...just goes against the grains of what we all know to be true....more voltage = more heat.

If your shooting for the moon with your OC then stick with A stepping and E0 revisions. Also i would be more concerned with the batch numbers than where it came from...Intel has pretty high demands regardless of the plant.


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> 1st letter or digit = plant code (Malay)
> 0 = San Jose, Costa Rica
> 1 = Cavite, Philippines
> 3 = .............., Costa Rica
> 6 = Chandler, Arizona
> 7 = .........., Philippines
> 8 = Leixlip, Ireland
> 9 = Penang, Malaysia
> L = ............, Malaysia
> Q = ..........., Malaysia
> R = Manila, Philippines
> Y = Leixlip, Ireland
> 
> 2nd digit = Year of production (2001)
> 
> 3rd & 4th digits = week (49th week )
> 
> 5th - 8th digits= lot number
> 
> A-B-C are gradients of stepping assuming C to be the worst but still within intel's specifications. I also dont buy that crap about B stepping processors being cooler on more voltage...just goes against the grains of what we all know to be true....more voltage = more heat


Thank you, copied and saved to my file..


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knopflerbruce*
> 
> .....Chinese 45nm desktop CPUs don't exist AFAIK.


----------



## knopflerbruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*


I wasn't referrinmg to server grade chips. I meant C2D/C2Q


----------



## g3p0

all good
I don't think there were any c2d/q china chips either.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knopflerbruce*
> 
> I wasn't referrinmg to server grade chips. I meant C2D/C2Q


I cant say I've ever seen one...but that doesn't mean they don't exist. I can assure you if Intel implements any kind of "Lean" efforts then they would be running retail 45nm 775 chips right behind the Xeon's as they are the same wafers and dies for the most part. All they would have to do is change the laser etching for the chip ID's

ATTN: I will be testing my other x5470 with the defective VR on the bottom. Im nervous because I've never testing anything like that on my board...hopefully all goes well so i can auction it off. I have had a few inquiries on it but I want to give others a chance to feel the glory lol

I will submit my results tonight hopefully


----------



## EckyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> My x5460 runs about 5-10c cooler on core1, the other three are hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or is it I have one really good core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the x54xx is a 120watt chip but I don't see it running any hotter, maybe a few degrees cooler than my e5450, an 80watt chip... I think it all has to do with clock speed and voltage applied...
> 
> hoping my H100 helps with temps, but with the fresh bios and windows install I'm running a 400MHz bus without errors on p95 at 1.25v, hitting 60c.. happy with 3.8GHz, trying to hit 10


Pretty much. "E" and "L" chips are likely binned to hit their clocks at lower voltages than "X" chips, but a 120w chip won't necessarily use 120w. It might use 85w but can't have a TDP of 80w so it gets bumped up to the 120w category.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Maybe you should try it without the sticker and see what happens. I have looked around and seen some X38/X48 state they are server boards and support socket 775 Xeons. It's worth a shot anyway.
> Should work even without a BIOS update if I remember correctly. For me it was the sticker causing the problem. The first one was bad, try another if you haven't already. You will also need to trim your sticker a little or it will cover one of the CPU pads. A bios update should be in order too though. If there isn't one already posted in this thread, request one to be modded for you, maybe TTB13 can do it. I'm familiar with modding AMI BIOS, not the type your board has or I would do it for you.


Going to try it again tomorrow or on Thursday.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> A & B chips seem to come from Costa Rica, while C chips look Chinese.
> They are all a little different.
> 
> 'A' has a lower VID than 'B' and I have no idea about 'C' other than it comes from China


I posted that info on here about breaking down the numbers on the CPU. I took the A,B and C stepping info with a grain of salt because I can't find anything official from Intel about it. Now I'm convinced it's a bunch of crap. My chip has a "B" so I assumed it was a "B" stepping even though CPUZ reports it as being an "A". I just downloaded the latest version of Intels CPU ID utility and it also calls it an "A" so that throws the theory floating around the interwebs about it representing stepping or revisions. I think its just a batch/silicon wafer tracking number. Like A998, A999, B001 etc. if a plant outputs a higher yield in a specific period of time (week?) it may make it to "C". that would also explain why there are so few "C" chips.
What I know as fact about steppings and revision is this:
A major change is identified by a change like going from C0 to E0 (Stepping).
Smaller changes that don't warrant being called a stepping are called revisions ie A1, A2, A3, B1 etc. I'm not sure what the specifics are from going to A1 to A2 or A1 to B1 though. I'm sure it's burried someplace in Intel's data archives if somebody wants to look for it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> Pretty much. "E" and "L" chips are likely binned to hit their clocks at lower voltages than "X" chips, but a 120w chip won't necessarily use 120w. It might use 85w but can't have a TDP of 80w so it gets bumped up to the 120w category.


It's actually more complicated than that. Don't confuse that Max TDP spec with that of something like a light bulb where it always draws that amount of wattage. Intel defined TDP: "Thermal Design Power (TDP) represents the near maximum power a product can draw for a thermally significant period while running commercially available software. For thermal solution requirements please consult the Datasheet, volume 1 (where available)." In very basic terms and not getting deep into the heat dissipation portion of this specification, this chip can (and will) draw more power if needed and satisfactory dissipate the heat generated. It would reason that this is because Intel has tested and determined that the CPU operating with a heavy load, with proper cooling will not exceed the maximum temperature allowed (TJ max). These X54xx CPU's are likely low leakage good performing chips. So this chip should run cooler than your typical normal wattage chip, at least under heavy load. An "L" series chip is probably a low leakage chip that doesn't meet Intel's requirements at higher frequencies but works well with lower voltage. My E5200 is a high leakage chip and even though it will match my X5460 in CPU overclock, @ 120 watt TDP it would burn a hole in my motherboard too. This is why these CPU's cost so much when new. Not because they can overclock as others have stated, Intel never approved of overclocking these Xeons. Somebody has to pay for the testing, binning and relative scarcity of these premium chips. Meeting this higher Intel standard doesn't guarantee a better clocking chip, but running cooler while under heavy load and drawing more power is a huge benefit. This is why they can make great overclockers.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> Pretty much. "E" and "L" chips are likely binned to hit their clocks at lower voltages than "X" chips, but a 120w chip won't necessarily use 120w. It might use 85w but can't have a TDP of 80w so it gets bumped up to the 120w category.


HEAR YEE...HEAR YEEI duth challenge sir Eckyx to a duel!!!

lol I will lower my multi to run at a stock low voltage speed. You pick and i will try to match or beat it. Winner gets +REPS?

.EDIT: I just got a Gigabyte EP45T-DS3R for $28 shipped...supposedly has an issue with shutting down randomly. Hopefully i can fix it and be on DDR3 with SLi mod


----------



## EckyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> HEAR YEE...HEAR YEEI duth challenge sir Eckyx to a duel!!!
> 
> lol I will lower my multi to run at a stock low voltage speed. You pick and i will try to match or beat it. Winner gets +REPS?


Sadly I can't get either of my chips to boot in my Gigabyte board. Likely I'm going to put my L5420 in my father's Shuttle XPC (to replace his C2D) and hold on to my E5440 until I find a PC in need.


----------



## LDV617

Damn shame to hear people are having trouble with Gigabyte boards :/ I love their products (Bad luck with their GPUs though) and I have a x38-DS4, I hope I can get it to work when my stickers FINALLY arrive. I will keep everyone posted if I have a different experience than other users.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Damn shame to hear people are having trouble with Gigabyte boards :/ I love their products (Bad luck with their GPUs though) and I have a x38-DS4, I hope I can get it to work when my stickers FINALLY arrive. I will keep everyone posted if I have a different experience than other users.


Good luck, but I don't know...
The only person I'm aware of that got an X38 board to work is crispysilicon. There may be others in the other threads though, I haven't looked at them in a while. Most other Gigabyte non X chipset boards seem to do fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrispySilicon*
> 
> X38T + X3363 LIVES!


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Damn shame to hear people are having trouble with Gigabyte boards :/ I love their products (Bad luck with their GPUs though) and I have a x38-DS4, I hope I can get it to work when my stickers FINALLY arrive. I will keep everyone posted if I have a different experience than other users.


My sticker placement isn't exactly ideal. I just don't have time until Thanksgiving weekend to play around with this. Already hard modded my UD3P to accept lga771 xeons, just need to tweak the placement.

When I plugged in the chip for testing and powered on the pc I couldn't even get to bios screen. My PC would just restart in 6-8 sec intervals without loading the bios.


----------



## rockit00

I got 1 DFI LanParty UT X48 T2R, I got 1 Abit IX38 GT speedster with each running X3380. I got Abit 4.0 GHz 24/7 for years. I got DFI 3.8GHz stable for years. Low VID X3380 ( 2.0 DFI) 3.8GHz seems less stable than high VID X3380 (2.5Abit) 4.01. I not like to screw with my rigs, but if you need me to try something stupid.....maybe I will! X48 vs X38 Gskill vs Corsair.


----------



## Deni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockit00*
> 
> I got 1 DFI LanParty UT X48 T2R, I got 1 Abit IX38 GT speedster with each running X3380. I got Abit 4.0 GHz 24/7 for years. I got DFI 3.8GHz stable for years. Low VID X3380 ( 2.0 DFI) 3.8GHz seems less stable than high VID X3380 (2.5Abit) 4.01. I not like to screw with my rigs, but if you need me to try something stupid.....maybe I will! X48 vs X38 Gskill vs Corsair.


The x3380 is socket 775. This mod is about running a 771 CPU on a 775 mobo.


----------



## NeoT

Can anyone please confirm if Asus P5Q PRO supports this mod.


----------



## rockit00

This mod is about Xeons Memory dividers, chipsets, voltage and stability, also!


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> Can anyone please confirm if Asus P5Q PRO supports this mod.


Umm yes...















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockit00*
> 
> I got 1 DFI LanParty UT X48 T2R, I got 1 Abit IX38 GT speedster with each running X3380. I got Abit 4.0 GHz 24/7 for years. I got DFI 3.8GHz stable for years. Low VID X3380 ( 2.0 DFI) 3.8GHz seems less stable than high VID X3380 (2.5Abit) 4.01. I not like to screw with my rigs, but if you need me to try something stupid.....maybe I will! X48 vs X38 Gskill vs Corsair.


Running a socket 775 chip on a 775 board??? blasphemy I say burn the witch!!! LOL J/K


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Umm yes...


Then I'm guessing the WHOLE P5Q series is supported, and most p45 chipset lga 775 motherboards.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Then I'm guessing the WHOLE P5Q series is supported, and most p45 chipset lga 775 motherboards.


Yes it seems the majority of problems have been with the X series of chipsets. There have been problems here and there with boards using the P45 chipset, but there is no evidence that it was/is the chipset causing the issue. I would personally go with a P45 chipset again if I were to do this over. You will need a BIOS mod more that likely to get full functionality from CPU, but that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## NeoT

Thanks!!! After my success with DG41RQ I am aiming for Asus P5Q PRO!. Do you think X5472 will work.

PS: I have yet not received my stickers


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> Thanks!!! After my success with DG41RQ I am aiming for Asus P5Q PRO!. Do you think X5472 will work.


Don't get any 1600 FSB CPU's unless your board can't overclock, they have a lower multiplier. This can limit your overclock unless you know your board and chip will do over 500MHz (2000) FSB. IMO any Xeon above X5460 isn't worth the premium you will pay. The price premium versus the performance gain isn't worth the extra cash. Now If you can get great deal on a X5470, jump on it.


----------



## daniel98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xms*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *muffin*
> Thats weak, uhh just don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes yes yes i know....it was worth a shot tho.


i can barely see the contents of this photo. Is 945GCM-S2L motherboard supported?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Don't get any 1600 FSB CPU's unless your board can't overclock, they have a lower multiplier. This can limit your overclock unless you know your board and chip will do over 500MHz (2000) FSB. IMO any Xeon above X5460 isn't worth the premium you will pay. The price premium versus the performance gain isn't worth the extra cash. Now If you can get great deal on a X5470, jump on it.


Asus P5Q Pro specifications says that : FSB - 1600 / 1333 / 1066 / 800 MHz. I hope it will support 5462 or 5472

I got your point on 5470 and you are right. 5460 is pretty cheap, yesterday I saw one being sold for $23 on ebay


----------



## happyhel

Hey guys I just saw this thread today and I'm going to give this a go. I have a maximus formula flashed to a rampage formula. I am most likely going to buy a x5472. Has anyone had any luck with either the maximus formula or the rampage formula? I'm getting the feeling that intel anticipated that people would try this with their x38 boards to get crazy clocks. maybe they some how they built a preventative measure into the higher end boards. It makes sense that they would neglect to do this for the lower end boards and why xeons are working on the NVidia chipsets. anyways that's my 2 cents


----------



## LDV617

From what I have read all Asus boards need a custom microcode.


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> From what I have read all Asus boards need a custom microcode.


Looks that way, my P5Q-pro and Maximus II formula both worked out the gates with stock bios, modded bios with proper microcodes even better


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> Asus P5Q Pro specifications says that : FSB - 1600 / 1333 / 1066 / 800 MHz. I hope it will support 5462 or 5472
> 
> I got your point on 5470 and you are right. 5460 is pretty cheap, yesterday I saw one being sold for $23 on ebay


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyhel*
> 
> Hey guys I just saw this thread today and I'm going to give this a go. I have a maximus formula flashed to a rampage formula. I am most likely going to buy a x5472. Has anyone had any luck with either the maximus formula or the rampage formula? I'm getting the feeling that intel anticipated that people would try this with their x38 boards to get crazy clocks. maybe they some how they built a preventative measure into the higher end boards. It makes sense that they would neglect to do this for the lower end boards and why xeons are working on the NVidia chipsets. anyways that's my 2 cents


As I stated earlier, don't get a 1600MHZ FSB chip unless you can't overclock.

X5472 = 7.5 @ 1600 FSB for 3.0 GHz
X5460 = 9.5 @ 1333 FSB for 3.16 GHz My X5460 does 1600 FSB easy with no extra volts which gives me...
X5460 oc 9.5 @ 1600 FSB for 3.8 GHz With a little tweaking my MOBO will do 450(1800) FSB so I run at...
X5460 oc 9.0 @ 1800 FSB for 4.05 GHz The best you will get @ 1800 FSB from the X5472 is ...
X5472 oc 7.5 @ 1800 FSB for 3.375 GHz This is less performance than the X5460 with a simple bump to 1600 FSB

You are going to start playing with more voltage to get higher overclocks. I'm illustrating what my setup will do with very little effort. I'm sure with more volts I could push further. IMO as X5450 will be a better option for overclocking than an X5472. Just note though that every chip is different you may get an awesome overclocker or you may not it's a lottery. but the odd get better as you go up in CPU tier and later steppings.

For the X38/X48 boards, I wouldn't buy a Xeon for it unless somebody figures out how to get them working. The odds at this point are stacked against you. you may as well buy a new mobo and modern CPU rather investing in trying to get old tech to work.


----------



## happyhel

How can you do your own microcode? I pretty much have no software experience, so that is something that is totally out of my depth. I was looking at the L5420 to put in my computer. It appears to be a under clocked 9550s with a lower heat threshold. so I should toss the rampage/maximus formula and opt for a p45 board?


----------



## happyhel

are these high efficiency processors decent at overclocking ? like the lower power ones the Qxxxxs and the Xeon L5xxx


----------



## happyhel

Asus P5K-E


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Don't get any 1600 FSB CPU's unless your board can't overclock, they have a lower multiplier. This can limit your overclock unless you know your board and chip will do over 500MHz (2000) FSB. IMO any Xeon above X5460 isn't worth the premium you will pay. The price premium versus the performance gain isn't worth the extra cash. Now If you can get great deal on a X5470, jump on it.


It depends on your scenario...in my case running the 750i i felt justified in spending $75 for an x5470 as i knew what my board was capable of and not capable of. If your like me an are pushing the limits of your board for whatever reason then it may be an option to consider.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyhel*
> 
> Hey guys I just saw this thread today and I'm going to give this a go. I have a maximus formula flashed to a rampage formula. I am most likely going to buy a x5472. Has anyone had any luck with either the maximus formula or the rampage formula? I'm getting the feeling that intel anticipated that people would try this with their x38 boards to get crazy clocks. maybe they some how they built a preventative measure into the higher end boards. It makes sense that they would neglect to do this for the lower end boards and why xeons are working on the NVidia chipsets. anyways that's my 2 cents


Extremely unlikely. I think it has more to do with the way Bios's are constructed for each individual chipset. Seems Awards bios is for the most part compatible at least on the NV side of things


----------



## n1sm

sorry bro, but i got 2 cpus for that price shipped.

I now have two boxes that run bf4 @ med settings over 50fps in 1440x900

I applaud you going the extra and buying the x5470. I have a 780i and ALMOST did that. But decided having 2 pcs to run the game would be better. I do highly suggest you and anyone else interested in overclocking at least buy a corsair all in one. It seems these cpus run REALLY HOT. high 30s is hot on idle. Both of my chips are C0 so maybe that is the reason but still. They are hotter chips. Invest in a nice h80 or h100 and you'll be good for aleast another year.

On a side note. I have found my 780i seems to not run as smoothly as the gigabyte ep45 board i have. I have higher fps with the same gpu. I've tried everything i can think of.

Both boards are setup the same with the ram timed the same and same frequency. Can anyone tell me if the 780i's need higher mcp voltage to get the full use of the gpu? Im seeing 40-50 in bf4 on the same med settings on my other box im sometimes topping out at 90fps in med on the EP45. I swapped cards, swapped ram. Juggled all parts retimed everything. Both cpus are set at factory default.

Nic


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> It depends on your scenario...in my case running the 750i i felt justified in spending $75 for an x5470 as i knew what my board was capable of and not capable of. If your like me an are pushing the limits of your board for whatever reason then it may be an option to consider.


This mod is about value and everyone has their own idea of what a good value is. For me my mobo is the FSB limiter @ 450(1800)MHz on normal voltage. Paying twice as much on a CPU won't change that for me, only more voltage will. That's why I don't see it as worth the extra cost. If I want to push the voltage, I know my CPU will go higher. In my scenario if the CPU will clock higher at stock voltage the extra divider will come in handy, but as it is now I can hit my CPU's limit @ the 9 divider. But hey, as the saying goes "If it feels good do it". If you're happy with it then it was a good value.









On another note, what is your highest stable CPU OC freq @ intels highest recommended voltage of 1.35? And by stable I mean not just crash free but error free on an overnight prime95 run. I would like to know just what a X5470 can do under normal voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> On a side note. I have found my 780i seems to not run as smoothly as the gigabyte ep45 board i have. I have higher fps with the same gpu. I've tried everything i can think of.
> 
> Both boards are setup the same with the ram timed the same and same frequency. Can anyone tell me if the 780i's need higher mcp voltage to get the full use of the gpu? Im seeing 40-50 in bf4 on the same med settings on my other box im sometimes topping out at 90fps in med on the EP45. I swapped cards, swapped ram. Juggled all parts retimed everything. Both cpus are set at factory default.
> 
> Nic


Are they both running a fresh install of windows? something may possibly be not running correctly or as efficiently as it should. It sounds like something is using either your cache, FSB bandwidth or RAM. a total removal of your video and maybe chipset drivers with a followup cleaning with CCleaner before reinstalling them may help things.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> sorry bro, but i got 2 cpus for that price shipped.
> 
> I now have two boxes that run bf4 @ med settings over 50fps in 1440x900
> 
> I applaud you going the extra and buying the x5470. I have a 780i and ALMOST did that. But decided having 2 pcs to run the game would be better. I do highly suggest you and anyone else interested in overclocking at least buy a corsair all in one. It seems these cpus run REALLY HOT. high 30s is hot on idle. Both of my chips are C0 so maybe that is the reason but still. They are hotter chips. Invest in a nice h80 or h100 and you'll be good for aleast another year.
> 
> On a side note. I have found my 780i seems to not run as smoothly as the gigabyte ep45 board i have. I have higher fps with the same gpu. I've tried everything i can think of.
> 
> Both boards are setup the same with the ram timed the same and same frequency. Can anyone tell me if the 780i's need higher mcp voltage to get the full use of the gpu? Im seeing 40-50 in bf4 on the same med settings on my other box im sometimes topping out at 90fps in med on the EP45. I swapped cards, swapped ram. Juggled all parts retimed everything. Both cpus are set at factory default.
> 
> Nic


Your temps are normal I'd say. mine are 41-42C OC'ed at idle. Even at stock speed for me was about 37C idle and that is E0. Remember all in one water coolers are only slightly better than a performance level air cooler. They handle temp scaling a bit better but other than that a good custom loop is the real bread and butter.

I have no answer on that other than swap to your secondary PCI-E slot...maybe your NF200 is weak or faulty an is defaulting to x8 or x4 speeds, swap your drives to different SATA ports also as poor drive performance can slow it down to a degree. Process of elimination my friend. Also could be as simple as different settings in Nv control panel. Difference in drivers??? Try a fresh install !! 32bit vs 64? Good luck


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> This mod is about value and everyone has their own idea of what a good value is. For me my mobo is the FSB limiter @ 450(1800)MHz on normal voltage. Paying twice as much on a CPU won't change that for me, only more voltage will. That's why I don't see it as worth the extra cost. If I want to push the voltage, I know my CPU will go higher. In my scenario if the CPU will clock higher at stock voltage the extra divider will come in handy, but as it is now I can hit my CPU's limit @ the 9 divider. But hey, as the saying goes "If it feels good do it". If you're happy with it then it was a good value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, what is your highest stable CPU OC freq @ intels highest recommended voltage of 1.35? And by stable I mean not just crash free but error free on an overnight prime95 run. I would like to know just what a X5470 can do under normal voltage.


That saying has proven itself to be oh so bittersweet too many times (the first part anyways). I guess what i really meant I will be upgrading my GPU's soon and i wanted to lessen the possibility of a CPU bottleneck. Also i paid $76 for a matching pair of x5470's with since i was refunded half for the questionable one.

If it works then I'd say thats a pretty golden deal at $38 a piece. Now...if it does work and i sell it for $50-$60 then i basically just got a 5470 for next to nothing lol. I never got around to testing it last night, was up too late listing items on Ebay. You may have to PM if you have any interest in those things. I will test it tonight for sure though.

I will get around to testing stability @1.35v...but due to Vdroop its actually 1.352V. If i recall I was ok around 4.35ghz but I will verify that in the near future.


----------



## g3p0

well, I got my H100 today, chopped in a hole big enough, guess the case is stuck with it now..
really couldn't argue the price was right at $50 and it really was new in the box.
I'm only a little supprised at 400FSB 3.8ghz the x5460 is only running 2-3c cooler with the h100 vs my ultra-120 Ex, I thought my cooler was outdated years ago., I think this AIO closed loop is maybe very over-rated....
SIde note, quitting p95 the temps drop almost instantly vs the ultra taking it's sweet time....

I'll see what I can do with it, decent cooler for what I paid and at least I have something nice to throw on my e6550 @ 3.5GHz other than that stock intel cooler







...I know....


----------



## intelfan

My temps are through the roof for some reason. 56c with a slight load. One core jumped to 69c. Processor is wonky.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> well, I got my H100 today, chopped in a hole big enough, guess the case is stuck with it now..
> really couldn't argue the price was right at $50 and it really was new in the box.
> I'm only a little supprised at 400FSB 3.8ghz the x5460 is only running 2-3c cooler with the h100 vs my ultra-120 Ex, I thought my cooler was outdated years ago., I think this AIO closed loop is maybe very over-rated....
> SIde note, quitting p95 the temps drop almost instantly vs the ultra taking it's sweet time....
> 
> I'll see what I can do with it, decent cooler for what I paid and at least I have something nice to throw on my e6550 @ 3.5GHz other than that stock intel cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I know....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Your temps are normal I'd say. mine are 41-42C OC'ed at idle. Even at stock speed for me was about 37C idle and that is E0. Remember all in one water coolers are only slightly better than a performance level air cooler. They handle temp scaling a bit better but other than that a good custom loop is the real bread and butter.


I hate to say it, but I told ya so lol. The all in one coolers are quite good...but not amazing. In fact i may consider ditching my H70 and going with a custom setup. Would be nice to get high 20's idle and mid 50's load running around 1.375v.

On another note, and this is just speculation...I did some research on core steppings (A-B-C) today. What i read was that the higher the VID of the chip the better. Supposedly lower VID chips tend to have more transistor leakage?

As we all know (A) stepping processors supposedly have lower VID's with higher temps, from what i was reading the higher temps attribute to higher leakage associated with the lower VID. Assuming the rumors about (B) stepping processors are true then they would be the exact opposite of (A) stepping. That being said...what about (C) stepping? The only viable conclusion I can make of it is they are either top tier steppings....or bottom tier. It has to be one or the other because how often do you see a (C) stepping processor of any kind? I'm thinking they are on the lesser side of acceptablility by Intel's standards....only one way to find out









Edit: I finally got around to updating my avatar photo lol


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> I hate to say it, but I told ya so lol. The all in one coolers are quite good...but not amazing...


I'll admit it's slightly better than what I had, doesn't justify it, but I needed another heatsink..
I did manage to pull off a hour of p95 tonight no errors 433x9.5, cpu topped at 63c, still too hot, but as soon as you stop stressing it the temp drops quick to 40, and settles at 37ish... it's progress, I like the cooler so far.

x5460 1 hour p95 no errors 433x9.5(4.1GHZish), cpu topped at 63c,
CPU 1.375v
pll 1.6v,
NB 1.5v
FSB termination 1.4v
PCI-e 1.55v
SB 1.25v

too many mem setting to list...

Not sure why but I need to run the volts so high or if it's normal, my NB cooks without a fan on it, I put a thermaltake blower and pointed it at the NB and memory and dropped the temp 20c, big part of my stability issue, why did Asus leave the board passive... max II formula should have some fan options... this blower sounds like a hair dryer...

edit:
Custom closed loop on the NB and memories.... more money thrown at an old system, rather sell this one off and get into one of the I's??
-
or play with this one for another year or so and see what comes next


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> I'll admit it's slightly better than what I had, doesn't justify it, but I needed another heatsink..
> I did manage to pull off a hour of p95 tonight no errors 433x9.5, cpu topped at 63c, still too hot, but as soon as you stop stressing it the temp drops quick to 40, and settles at 37ish... it's progress, I like the cooler so far.
> 
> x5460 1 hour p95 no errors 433x9.5(4.1GHZish), cpu topped at 63c,
> CPU 1.375v
> pll 1.6v,
> NB 1.5v
> FSB termination 1.4v
> PCI-e 1.55v
> SB 1.25v
> 
> too many mem setting to list...
> 
> Not sure why but I need to run the volts so high or if it's normal, my NB cooks without a fan on it, I put a thermaltake blower and pointed it at the NB and memory and dropped the temp 20c, big part of my stability issue.


Those are good temps for the H100. I noticed your voltages are a bit on the high side. Your Vcore should be around 1.325v or less after Vdroop. Your termination voltage is also quite high. You should be around 1.25v tops for your Vtt.

My board doesn't have PCI-E voltage but is doors have NF200 voltages and mine is 1.25v. So either you' have something electrically related going bad or your settings are in need of tweaking.

When i had my x5460 it needed only 1.28v for full stability with 425fsb. You may have an degraded chip but that's still high IMO.

You should try lapping that cold plate and Xeon and post your results...I'm curious lol


----------



## g3p0

hoping not electrical...

I will try fiddling around some more, but so far lower volts on either and it falls apart at that speed.


----------



## EckyX

So yesterday I took my two chips to my father´s and tried them in his Shuttle SG31G2. After a BIOS update with the correct microcodes both chips were recognized, but I had stability problems. I can't get it to boot with 2 sticks of RAM, and every time it starts the multiplier and FSB are different. Additionally it seems to hang at random times before booting into Windows. I'm going to tinker some more tonight but it didn't "just work", unfortunately.


----------



## LDV617

Anyone tried this on a dell branded PC? Like upgrading an old optiplex?


----------



## n1sm

Don't think anyone has yet.

I guess you're looking at an xps at least. I mean this is good for gaming as is. I have yet to overclock. But the x5460 is good enough as is for 50-60fps on my gtx 460 in bf4 without me running sli.

I do plan on sli'ing my setup after i overclock past 4.0ghz. Current temps on the h80 are mid-high thirties idle and mid-low forties full under load.

Time to overclock this bisnitch

Nic out


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> hoping not electrical...
> 
> I will try fiddling around some more, but so far lower volts on either and it falls apart at that speed.


Do you have GTL vref adjustment options? If you do set lane 1 to +40 millivolts and you should be stable on low voltages


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Do you have GTL vref adjustment options? If you do set lane 1 to +40 millivolts and you should be stable on low voltages


I do, 4 lanes, currently have #2 & #4 set to +40...
I'll give a shot at +40 on just #1 and see what happens.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*


Apparently Intel has one chip fab in china. At first I thought that chip was a fake.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_manufacturing_sites


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Apparently Intel has one chip fab in china. At first I thought that chip was a fake.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_manufacturing_sites


Well would you look at that !! I wonder what else was made in china for the Xeon x54 series. Im guessing most if not all.


----------



## bombastinator

hmm... I was running a q9550 @3.4ghz and a gtx460 1 gig, and I couldn't even get borderlands 2 to that level. Something doesn't sound right.


----------



## davtylica

I've been tinkering with some bios settings tonight. It took me exactly 1.4v actual to be stable with 4.375ghz. I wont be running this speed daily. Im going to test for 1.35vcore which last time i checked i was running 4.35ghz with zero issues at that voltage while stability testing. Thats a big gap but may this particular chip is reaching it's threshold. I ran a few benchmarks and my 3Dmark 06/11 jumped a good bit.

06' score : 22855

11' score : 6075

Edit: MY OTHER 5470 WORKS!!!!!!

Typing this on it as we speak. No OC'ing yet though.

Edit: Ok guys heres the scoop on my other x5470. I ran it at the same settings as Xeon(1) . Unfortunately it requires more voltage than Xeon(1). They both have matching batch codes.

Xeon(1) runs 4.375ghz @1.4v and 4.25ghz @1.3125v

Xeon(2) wont run 4.375ghz @1.4v but will run 4.25ghz @1.344v

I wont keep messing with it as it is getting sold....only question now is how to sell it. I would love to give people here a chance to get a fair price on it as it is a fully working chip. I'm a sucker for a good trade also lol


----------



## gsmith2885

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Here you go, give this a shot:
> 
> 2002.zip 684k .zip file


Sorry for the slow response. I just got back in town. It turns out I had a bad floppy drive so the BIOS couldn't be read off the disk I had. I burned both of them you gave me to a CD and they were read fine. The first one still didn't recognize my CPU though. I used the second one you gave me and it worked great. Thanks for the help now its time to see what this thing can do.

George


----------



## zyrix

Greetz all,
I managed to get my hands on a X5420 cpu, modded my p5q-EM (modified the bios with cpu codes) so as not to get the "to unlock the full potential of this cpu update the bios" message on startup , however I noticed that although bios recognizes the CPU, on windows (CPU-z) the multiplier is stuck on 6 and core freq on 2000 (normally should be 7.5 and 2500, running prime to load the cpu makes no difference). All settings in bios left in auto. Also if i enable c-states in bios windows refuses to boot. Is this normal ??


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zyrix*
> 
> Greetz all,
> I managed to get my hands on a X5420 cpu, modded my p5q-EM (modified the bios with cpu codes) so as not to get the "to unlock the full potential of this cpu update the bios" message on startup , however I noticed that although bios recognizes the CPU, on windows (CPU-z) the multiplier is stuck on 6 and core freq on 2000 (normally should be 7.5 and 2500, running prime to load the cpu makes no difference). All settings in bios left in auto. Also if i enable c-states in bios windows refuses to boot. Is this normal ??


Will it overclock? Seems the Xeons I've had will only boot at certain speeds. 4ghz on a 400FSB for me is an absolute waste of time as it will NOT boot period... but a 412FSB is just fine and perfectly stable. Not sure if its an "FSB hole" or what but my E8500 never had that problem.


----------



## zyrix

Will try to apply custom values today to see how high it can go...


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> I've been tinkering with some bios settings tonight. It took me exactly 1.4v actual to be stable with 4.375ghz. I wont be running this speed daily. Im going to test for 1.35vcore which last time i checked i was running 4.35ghz with zero issues at that voltage while stability testing. Thats a big gap but may this particular chip is reaching it's threshold. I ran a few benchmarks and my 3Dmark 06/11 jumped a good bit.
> 
> 06' score : 22855
> 
> 11' score : 6075
> 
> Edit: MY OTHER 5470 WORKS!!!!!!
> 
> Typing this on it as we speak. No OC'ing yet though.
> 
> Edit: Ok guys heres the scoop on my other x5470. I ran it at the same settings as Xeon(1) . Unfortunately it requires more voltage than Xeon(1). They both have matching batch codes.
> 
> Xeon(1) runs 4.375ghz @1.4v and 4.25ghz @1.3125v
> 
> Xeon(2) wont run 4.375ghz @1.4v but will run 4.25ghz @1.344v
> 
> I wont keep messing with it as it is getting sold....only question now is how to sell it. I would love to give people here a chance to get a fair price on it as it is a fully working chip. I'm a sucker for a good trade also lol


Those are really good chips if you are on air cooling or basic water. What motherboard are you using...I keep forgetting it lol. You should probably fill out your sig rig, make it easier for us to compare.


----------



## n1sm

I finally got my h80 installed and temps are better albeit NOT GREAT. Overclocked on my C0 im seeing 60s on the hottest core and 45 on the coolest playing bf4. I have it clocked @ 3.8ghz and it seems to really run well. Its just a matter of how well it handles the sli, which i haven't taken the time to install my other card.

Nic


----------



## LDV617

The h80 isn't a powerhouse cooler. I have a seidon120m on my Ivy Bridge i5 and it runs slightly warmer than what I was expecting (still better than my old air cooler) I think if you really want a great AIO you need a 240mm radiator unfortunately.


----------



## n1sm

@LDV617

I was tired and set it up repeatedly yesterday. Apparently I had the fan plugged into the motherboard header instead of the pump. It is now a nice and cool 32 at idle and 45 during gaming stress testing. I was really sleepy yesterday. I woke up too early and obviously wasn't paying attention.

Initially i woke up at 4am and worked on it until 1pm. I kept having posting issues. Aparently the bios chip on my 780i needs to be reseated. Then when that was taken care of I had overheating issues. I thought the pump was defective but turned it 90 degrees and found that the pump cooled more efficently. I was taken aback at the temps 39ish on idle 60s during stress testing.

Now that its properly sorted I've overclocked to 4.0ghz which seems to be the max my chip is capable i see less temp now than I did when i was at factory settings which is deffinately 10 degrees cooler than I saw at 3.8ghz so I'd say its a good bit better than I originally thought.

Probably not enough if i wanted 4.5ghz IF i sort the settings out on my chip to get there.

Anyways im happy with the purchase glad i got 2


----------



## LDV617

Wow that's awesome, chip wasn't that hot after all it looks like









I'll have to check my AIO when I get home to make sure the fans are configured properly, never would've imagined that there could be such a massive temperature difference from something like that.


----------



## n1sm

just hit 4.2ghz and stable.







i did have to set vcore @ 1.35 though. I want to dial it back some but it was possible with C0 chip and thats all that matters.



Now if i can get to 4.4ghz stable


----------



## Arxontas

Pretty sure that's pseudo stability.

Like I said before, my QX9650 can do 4.2 GHz @1.27V, however, it is not 3D gaming stable, so don't think that you will be stable there for 3D gaming at that voltage.

Here:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2398065

Can you reach 4.4 GHz with a petty voltage? Sure you can, but you won't be 3D gaming stable there unless you pump 1.50V VCore or possibly more, dunno.

Personally I never pumped more than 1.45V in my chip, this is why it still works after 6 years.


----------



## EckyX

I have had really bad luck with this mod. I have my father's Shuttle XPC in front of me (SG31G2, PCB Rev 1.2) and I have flashed a bios with the proper microcodes, and I can't get it stable at all with either of my Xeons. My SLBBR posts briefly but then the screen goes black, and I can't get anything more out of it. My SLANS posts and is properly detected, and I can get into bios, but it will not boot into Windows. It tends to hang at "Verifying DMI pool data" but sometimes hangs at other places. It also sometimes boots up with the wrong multiplier or FSB despite being recognized properly. No settings in bios seem to do anything toward fixing this.


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> I have had really bad luck with this mod. I have my father's Shuttle XPC in front of me (SG31G2, PCB Rev 1.2) and I have flashed a bios with the proper microcodes, and I can't get it stable at all with either of my Xeons. My SLBBR posts briefly but then the screen goes black, and I can't get anything more out of it. My SLANS posts and is properly detected, and I can get into bios, but it will not boot into Windows. It tends to hang at "Verifying DMI pool data" but sometimes hangs at other places. It also sometimes boots up with the wrong multiplier or FSB despite being recognized properly. No settings in bios seem to do anything toward fixing this.


Wonder if anyone else has this issue, both my E5450 and X5460 on either board, p5qpro or max2form.. I need to manually adjust the cpu voltage to 1.225 (1.2 after droop) to run stable at default clock speeds. the boards are going to 1.1v on the x5460 and 1v on the e5450 after droop when set to auto and the chips just dont like it..


----------



## EckyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> Wonder if anyone else has this issue, both my E5450 and X5460 on either board, p5qpro or max2form.. I need to manually adjust the cpu voltage to 1.225 (1.2 after droop) to run stable at default clock speeds. the boards are going to 1.1v on the x5460 and 1v on the e5450 after droop when set to auto and the chips just dont like it..


I tried adjusting voltages (all of them available in bios). The SLANS defaults to 1.21v though I tried it at 1.31v with no luck. I've also tried underclocking my RAM / adjusting timings, as well as other FSB clocks.


----------



## gsmith2885

After playing around a bunch today I got a stable overclock at .5 Ghz up from stock. Its sitting at 3.66 now. My old E6600 was OCed to 3.4 so I'm very happy. I picked up 2 cores and .26 Ghz for less than $50. I'm sure I could push it further. The benchmarks I have run put it pretty close to a second gen i5.

George


----------



## rewq

Hi
Anyone tried use Abit *IP35-E*? I found Abit Ip35-PRO by TB13 http://www.overclock.net/t/1427554/official-775-to-771-mod-club
Pc all time start and shut down, start and shutdown.... Cpu is E5450 SLBBM.

Here is last bios http://filedir.com/drivers/bios/abit-ip35-e-bios-download-354443.html


----------



## davtylica

Any takers on this other x5470? pm me for details
I still have adapters (8) if people need them.


----------



## LDV617

I'd love to take some stickers off your hands, I was expecting my package Halloween week


----------



## davtylica

Watched a pair of x5470's go for 92 on Ebay today.







. Too bad i didn't have the extra money lol


----------



## g3p0

just picked up an IBM blade server for $50 shipped, 2x e5450 SLBBM - 4gb FB ddr2 - 2x 73gb 15k sas drives...
I heard the sas drives can be made to work on sata, is there any truth? otherwise I'll rob the chips and sell the rest.

maybe throw a couple stickers on a pair of 3ghz 775 p4's and see if I can reverse the mod









will see if it was a bad choice...


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewq*
> 
> Hi
> Anyone tried use Abit *IP35-E*? I found Abit Ip35-PRO by TB13 http://www.overclock.net/t/1427554/official-775-to-771-mod-club
> Pc all time start and shut down, start and shutdown.... Cpu is E5450 SLBBM.
> 
> Here is last bios http://filedir.com/drivers/bios/abit-ip35-e-bios-download-354443.html


I was under the impression this only worked with p45 chipset. Could be wrong though.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> I was under the impression this only worked with p45 chipset. Could be wrong though.


Nope, most if not all Nforce 7 series are supported with the latest bios updates. Anything else supporting 45nm CPU's may require a modified bios with added microdes. The x38/48 is real iffy.


----------



## pioneerisloud

And I can't find a modded bios for my 965p anywhere.


----------



## bombastinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> And I can't find a modded bios for my 965p anywhere.


this is what I was talking about. The bios links are in the forum, but no one can find them because the thread is so long and they keep needing to be reposted


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> just hit 4.2ghz and stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did have to set vcore @ 1.35 though. I want to dial it back some but it was possible with C0 chip and thats all that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> Now if i can get to 4.4ghz stable


Not bad I'm just shy of 4.1 at that voltage. 4.2 seems stable for me and the benchies agree, but prime 95 says otherwise eventually. Not going to try gaming at that speed, I'm sure it would eventually hang and an unstable system isn't worth the headache. Maybe I'll play with the voltage some day when I'm bored and see what It will do 1.45 or so. If I try 4.4 GHx @ 1.4 volts, windows gets about half ways loaded and says hell no and rewards me with a BSOD.

For me stress testing gets me in the mid 60's at "auto" voltage, and sometimes in the 70's if I really stress the CPU. Keep in mind though that is what stress testing does. You push the system beyond what it would do in a normal working environment to see if it will fail. I have read some ppl stressing about their temps when stress testing, It's normal to get higher temps. If your CPU isn't getting hot when you stress test it then you aren't stressing it enough or you have exceptionally good cooling. When I game I only get mid to upper 50's, but sometimes a core will hit a low 60. These are winter time temps too though. I'm sure when the temperatures rise, so will the CPU's...


----------



## davtylica

Ok everybody, after doing some research i noticed prices on Ebay have shot up on the e5450 and higher. Don't Pass up a good deal ifyoufind one.


----------



## g3p0

True, prices are on the rise, I didn't feel bad about dropping a 50 on a blade with a pair of slbbm's,
maybe everyone else should be doing what I've been doing and offer $20 for every 5450 and 25 for the x5460's.. I get shot down mostly, and it's fun reading some replies about THATS OVER 75% off.......lol


----------



## Makav3li

Will this work with an Asus Rampage Forumla X48? Would I need a modded Bios file? If it can, I would consider giving it a try. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## EckyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makav3li*
> 
> Will this work with an Asus Rampage Forumla X48? Would I need a modded Bios file? If it can, I would consider giving it a try. Any help would be appreciated.


Since you have an X48, I would suggest buying a super cheap chip (maybe a dual core Xeon for <$5) and trying that first.


----------



## LDV617

Considering it's an Asus you most likely will need a modded bios. I am yet to hear of an Asus board working with out it.


----------



## Ownster

I am going to try this with a Intel Xeon 5430 on my nForce i790 sli ftw edition, I will post the results.


----------



## TheProfiteer

How have gigabyte boards been?

I am going to drop a x5460 it into a Gigabyte GA-EP45T-UD3LR.

It supports the C2Q Extremes with 1600FSB, so I am hoping it will just post without having to add microcodes cause I have no idea how to do that.


----------



## n1sm

@TheProfiteer

I run an x5460 on my spare box. The spare has a gigabyte ep45-ud3l. That board has never had a problem. Its on the n9 bios


----------



## pioneerisloud

So nobody going to help mod my bios? My chip should be here tomorrow.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> @TheProfiteer
> 
> I run an x5460 on my spare box. The spare has a gigabyte ep45-ud3l. That board has never had a problem. Its on the n9 bios


awesome awesome awesome, looking forward to out of the box working goodness, (after bios update that is)


----------



## Lixtra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> And I can't find a modded bios for my 965p anywhere.


It's probably because you cannot do it the traditional way via CBROM.

You pretty much need to do it manually and also fix checksums.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Ok everybody, after doing some research i noticed prices on Ebay have shot up on the e5450 and higher. Don't Pass up a good deal ifyoufind one.


And who told you so about 3 or so weeks ago? Hmm, i somewhat remember a conversation going something like this...

Nic : yea we should all let each other on forums know what we are actively bidding on, so we dont compete with each other for them and get ripped off.

Everyone else : No, No, That would NEVER HAPPEN!!!

Nic : OK, well I guess if you say so ;-) *Snicker snicker snicker*


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> And who told you so about 3 or so weeks ago? Hmm, i somewhat remember a conversation going something like this...
> 
> Nic : yea we should all let each other on forums know what we are actively bidding on, so we dont compete with each other for them and get ripped off.
> 
> Everyone else : No, No, That would NEVER HAPPEN!!!
> 
> Nic : OK, well I guess if you say so ;-) *Snicker snicker snicker*


Well, not me. I still say we should let others know what we are bidding at. Just mention the item number.


----------



## doyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> So nobody going to help mod my bios? My chip should be here tomorrow.


Hey, I will play with it. I see the F13 was only a microcode update - so I may be able to get a general idea of where I need to look.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> And who told you so about 3 or so weeks ago? Hmm, i somewhat remember a conversation going something like this...
> 
> Nic : yea we should all let each other on forums know what we are actively bidding on, so we dont compete with each other for them and get ripped off.
> 
> Everyone else : No, No, That would NEVER HAPPEN!!!
> 
> Nic : OK, well I guess if you say so ;-) *Snicker snicker snicker*


Technically that wasn't quite how it happened. I merely said based on the current pricing on Ebay that I had observed little to no inflation of 771 Xeons. I dont recall ever saying it wouldn't happen.

As for the best strategy in purchasing for future references...be patient. Sellers only continue to raise their prices because of supply and demand. Currently there is plenty of supply..and plenty of demand. If we all rush out and buy them it will not be good for future pricing. I've learned all too well that if you wait long enough a good deal will come along...expecially on Ebay. Like i said in an earlier post, I saw a pair of x5470's go for $92 with free shipping. It's hard to argue with that.

PS: I still have a 5470 and mod adapters sitting around and not one inquiry.


----------



## doyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Technically that wasn't quite how it happened. I merely said based on the current pricing on Ebay that I had observed little to no inflation of 771 Xeons. I dont recall ever saying it wouldn't happen.
> 
> As for the best strategy in purchasing for future references...be patient. Sellers only continue to raise their prices because of supply and demand. Currently there is plenty of supply..and plenty of demand. If we all rush out and buy them it will not be good for future pricing. I've learned all too well that if you wait long enough a good deal will come along...expecially on Ebay. Like i said in an earlier post, I saw a pair of x5470's go for $92 with free shipping. It's hard to argue with that.
> 
> PS: I still have a 5470 and mod adapters sitting around and not one inquiry.


I would inquire on the 5470 if I could ever get my Dell Precision T3400 BIOS to act right. DAMMIT!


----------



## EckyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> So nobody going to help mod my bios? My chip should be here tomorrow.


I know how to modify an Award bios now, if you can PM me a link to the file, and if it's Award, I can add the codes you need. I'll also explain how it's done.


----------



## g3p0

prices on the rise for old tech, it's ridiculous..
too bad we couldn't collectively agree to what these things are worth and collectively let the sellers know our top end...
say $40 = x5460... $30 for an e5450.. ect....

I have already been doing that, got 2 e5450's a couple of days ago for $50 on the way with some extras, originally listed for $80 ;P not bad at $25 each


----------



## RippedTee

Hi all, I noticed in post#3 that the Dell 760 with an E5160 is listed as supported. Is there anyone that can confirm that they can get it to work?
Thanks


----------



## Ownster

I have a EVGA nForce 790i FTW (Uses DDR3 RAM) (NON-Digital) with Bios verision: I790SZ16.
I am ordering a Intel Xeon E5430(2.66GHZ) with the stickers.
I am wondering am I gonna need to mod the bios inorder for it to work correctly or not, seeing as the bios is similar to the 780i should it support it with no issues?


----------



## doyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RippedTee*
> 
> Hi all, I noticed in post#3 that the Dell 760 with an E5160 is listed as supported. Is there anyone that can confirm that they can get it to work?
> Thanks


I saw this post and grabbed an Optiplex 780 and used Xeon E5430. No go. Not from stock, anyway.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ownster*
> 
> I have a EVGA nForce 790i FTW (Uses DDR3 RAM) (NON-Digital) with Bios verision: I790SZ16.
> I am ordering a Intel Xeon E5430(2.66GHZ) with the stickers.
> I am wondering am I gonna need to mod the bios inorder for it to work correctly or not, seeing as the bios is similar to the 780i should it support it with no issues?


You should be good on the latest bios.

On that note...We really gotta do something about this thread...way too many people looking for answers to their main concerns

1. Is my "board" supported

2..Do i need a modified bios

3. My board doesn't post please help.

It's about time we did something constructive. It's a waste of time to let this thread continue on aimlessly. We need some sort of FTP or similar to store whatever modded bios files we can get our hands on. We all know this thread is going to get bigger and bigger. Lets manage it while it's still managable. Who's with meh!!! PM only


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> You should be good on the latest bios.
> 
> On that note...We really gotta do something about this thread...way too many people looking for answers to their main concerns
> 
> 1. Is my "board" supported
> 
> 2..Do i need a modified bios
> 
> 3. My board doesn't post please help.
> 
> It's about time we did something constructive. It's a waste of time to let this thread continue on aimlessly. We need some sort of FTP or similar to store whatever modded bios files we can get our hands on. We all know this thread is going to get bigger and bigger. Lets manage it while it's still managable. Who's with meh!!! PM only


Agreed, need a repository where we can list our success/fail with a link to the bios???
Edit the OP with updated data?
I'd vote for a new thread where we only post our board/cpu and link the modded bios file if needed.

The Asus P5Q-Pro and Maximus II Formula work without issue, a modded bios fixes some compatibility issues


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> Agreed, need a repository where we can list our success/fail with a link to the bios???
> Edit the OP with updated data?
> I'd vote for a new thread where we only post our board/cpu and link the modded bios file if needed.
> 
> The Asus P5Q-Pro and Maximus II Formula work without issue, a modded bios fixes some compatibility issues


Agree









This thread can be cleaned and can be used for reference:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1427554/official-775-to-771-mod-club

PS: Waiting for delivery of Asus P5Q-Pro. I will post you the result.


----------



## Crowbgd

Hello
my 771

http://valid.canardpc.com/ja9p5p

I have several Xeon processors and this is a great solution.

Overclocked 400x7 - 2800mhz and work fine


----------



## PoisonousRakija

this is a pretty epic mod, if i still had an LGA775 mobo laying around and a spare PSU i'd probs give it a shot.
How do those 775 Xeons perform compared to the i5 on LGA115x ?


----------



## EckyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoisonousRakija*
> 
> this is a pretty epic mod, if i still had an LGA775 mobo laying around and a spare PSU i'd probs give it a shot.
> How do those 775 Xeons perform compared to the i5 on LGA115x ?


Depends on which gen i5, but I'd say they're 20-40% faster per clock on average. A good 4GHz+ overclock will match a stock i5 in most tasks. If you can get your Xeon for <$20, it's a steal.


----------



## n1sm

i just CPU Marked 6394 @ 4.0ghz, thats at around an i7-940 speed at factory clock speed of 2.93ghz. Which is NO slouch.

This will feed 2 gtx 460s EE 1gb cards overclocked to 865 core and 2000 on memory clock.

Needless to say, i've gone from struggling at low quality in bf4 with 30-40 fps and laggy to having 50-60 fps on most maps in 64 player with both cards fully maximized and my cpu usage at 75-80%

I suggest this mod for anyone who's trying to nurse a system along until you can upgrade big. My next upgrade is 2000mhz ddr3 and a fx-8350.

Nic


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoisonousRakija*
> 
> this is a pretty epic mod, if i still had an LGA775 mobo laying around and a spare PSU i'd probs give it a shot.
> How do those 775 Xeons perform compared to the i5 on LGA115x ?


My x5470 got a CPU mark if 6616 @4.4 ghz.. Id say lga1156 quads are lacking in comparison.


----------



## Degol

Hello, there is an opportunity to put xeon E5450 on my MSI P35 Neo Combo??? http://ua.msi.com/product/mb/P35-Neo-Combo.html#/?div=Basic


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> Agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread can be cleaned and can be used for reference:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1427554/official-775-to-771-mod-club
> 
> PS: Waiting for delivery of Asus P5Q-Pro. I will post you the result.


*We're working on a spreadsheet, it is unfinished and requires data and bios files.
If you have a 771 working on a 775 board PM me with the board, cpu, and attach the bios file..
I will update the sheet periodically and hopefully help to clean things up here.
If you are interested in helping maintain the spreadsheet PM me and I will set you up with permissions

Here's the link to the submission form and spreadsheet, comments and suggestions welcome.

Share your results, include a link to a CPU-Z verification, upload your bios

771 supporting 775 boards and bios list*


----------



## legoman786

Figured I'd drop this here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-2-INTEL-CPU-XEON-X5450-3-00GHZ-12M-1333-SERVER-/231099304420?pt=US_Wholesale_Desktop_Computers&hash=item35ce9789e4


----------



## PoisonousRakija

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> My x5470 got a CPU mark if 6616 @4.4 ghz.. Id say lga1156 quads are lacking in comparison.


Wow, those xeons must be pretty tough then.


----------



## knopflerbruce

Got a few boards today, but no stickers yet... overseas shipping sucks.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoisonousRakija*
> 
> Wow, those xeons must be pretty tough then.


You have no idea. The two top tier Xeon 771 ....IMO (x5470/5460) clock really high on low voltage. If you have a solid board to run them on with some low timing DDR3 you will go far. I just got my EP45T-DS3R and G-Skill Pi DDR3 1600. Assuming i get the board working I hope to hit 7k+ in passmark...can you say i7 2600K territory?? I"d say thats an achievement. Now , heavily threaded apps wont stand much of a chance...at least against the 2600K. I guess a better comparison would be a mildly OC'ed 2500K. We shouldn't swear by PM8 anyhow


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> *We're working on a spreadsheet, it is unfinished and requires data and bios files.
> If you have a 771 working on a 775 board PM me with the board, cpu, and attach the bios file..
> I will update the sheet periodically and hopefully help to clean things up here.
> If you are interested in helping maintain the spreadsheet PM me and I will set you up with permissions
> 
> Here's the link to the pre-mature sheet, comments and suggestions welcome.
> 771 supporting 775 boards and bios list*


My P5Q PRO works flawlessly. I only needed to update the Microcode to get rid of the "unleash CPU full potential etc" message at startup. Here's the BIOS I used. It contains only Xeon microcoes , all socket 771 revisions, steppings and models. It will work with socket 775 CPU's but gives the "unleash CPU full potential etc" message for them. I saw there was already one uploaded for this board, but I don't know what microcodes are in that one.

P5QPRO-Xeon-only.zip 656k .zip file


And here's one of Ket's modded Bios files with only Xeon microcode as well. I've been using it for a while now. It supposedly improves overclocking among other things. I never had any issues to begin with so I can't say it helped me at all but it may be helpful for others.

OC-p5qpm-Xeon.zip 685k .zip file

Got the modded bios from here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/818744/kets-p5q-modded-bios-files


----------



## pioneerisloud

Going to try mine out tonight. X5460 in my sig rig motherboard, using latest official BIOS. Let's see if that works. If not, I'll try a modded BIOS somebody was kind enough to PM me (I'll thank them via PM once I dig it back up). I'll post updates.


----------



## EckyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> You have no idea. The two top tier Xeon 771 ....IMO (x5470/5460) clock really high on low voltage. If you have a solid board to run them on with some low timing DDR3 you will go far. I just got my EP45T-DS3R and G-Skill Pi DDR3 1600. Assuming i get the board working I hope to hit 7k+ in passmark...can you say i7 2600K territory?? I"d say thats an achievement. Now , heavily threaded apps wont stand much of a chance...at least against the 2600K. I guess a better comparison would be a mildly OC'ed 2500K. We shouldn't swear by PM8 anyhow


Just benched a friend's 2500K (stock) and it scored 7178. If we can assume linear scaling with clocks, you'll need to hit around 4.8 to match a stock 2500K in the Passmark CPU benchmark. I don't think scaling is quite linear though.

Anywho, I have two CPUs I need to find homes for right now since I can't get my Gigabyte board to boot with a 771 Xeon at all, and my PowerEdge only supports 65nm CPUs. I have an L5420 SLBBR E0 (50w, 7.5 x 333 = 2500MHz) and an E5440 SLANS C0 (80w, 8.5 x 333 = 2833MHz). I confirmed both to boot in my father's Shuttle, and they're already stickered. It'd be nice to get back what I paid for them, $20 and $25 respectively. I'm not sure how strict these forums are regarding this, but I have seen others posting similar things. Let me know if I need to edit this out of my post!


----------



## Kryton

Picked up a few "Things" to do the mod with and I'll go for it this weekend at the latest.
I've been thinking about a way to do it and believe I've found it - Now to try it and see if one of my boards (ASRock P43-DE3 and a DFI Infinity Dark / P965 chipped board) will support the CPU I'll be testing.

EDIT: It is a L5240 Xeon 3.0 GHz Wolfdale based chip I'll be working with. I have a couple more to do it with if this works out as planned.


----------



## pioneerisloud

This look correct guys? Mod worked great on my Gigabyte 965p DS3 v3.3 board. Latest official BIOS. Unless I'm missing CPU instructions?









Anyway, here's where I'm at so far with it. Been trying to get 4.2-4.3GHz out of it, but its just not going.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> This look correct guys? Mod worked great on my Gigabyte 965p DS3 v3.3 board. Latest official BIOS. Unless I'm missing CPU instructions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's where I'm at so far with it. Been trying to get 4.2-4.3GHz out of it, but its just not going.


Looks good.
The chipset is what's holding you back - My P965 board won't go too high on the bus either.

I have an E5462 to try out with my stuff and also a E5420.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> This look correct guys? Mod worked great on my Gigabyte 965p DS3 v3.3 board. Latest official BIOS. Unless I'm missing CPU instructions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's where I'm at so far with it. Been trying to get 4.2-4.3GHz out of it, but its just not going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good.
> The chipset is what's holding you back - My P965 board won't go too high on the bus either.
> 
> I have an E5462 to try out with my stuff and also a E5420.
Click to expand...

Nah, its temperatures and voltages holding me back. I'm stressing 4.14GHz, 1.40v (460 x 9) right now. Hitting 77*C on the hottest core. It seems to throttle at 80*C cores. I can boot in as high as 4.51GHz (475 x 9.5), or 500 x 8 even. It's just not stable. I don't mind using that 9.5x multiplier, that's why I got the x5460.


----------



## Butternut101

so I finally got my pins and this is with a e5472 and a gigabyte g41 and its showing a low ghz rating then stock...so I figured id bump it with an oc to bring it close to it and it doesn't














I guess ill just have to buy a different cpu...damn this sucks cause I got those at such a great deal


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butternut101*
> 
> so I finally got my pins and this is with a e5472 and a gigabyte g41 and its showing a low ghz rating then stock...so I figured id bump it with an oc to bring it close to it and it doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess ill just have to buy a different cpu...damn this sucks cause I got those at such a great deal


Did you modify the BIOS?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Butternut101*
> 
> so I finally got my pins and this is with a e5472 and a gigabyte g41 and its showing a low ghz rating then stock...so I figured id bump it with an oc to bring it close to it and it doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess ill just have to buy a different cpu...damn this sucks cause I got those at such a great deal
> 
> 
> 
> Did you modify the BIOS?
Click to expand...

Shouldn't need to honestly. My board is a LOT older (Gigabyte 965p DS3 rev 3.3), and the same company. It should have just plugged in and worked.

Hit Ctrl + F1 in your BIOS, you'll open up more options in the overclocking menu. My X5460 has CPU Ratio, and then CPU Extra Ratio or something like that, to give me that 0.5x extra. Also, ensure you're on the latest official BIOS as well, otherwise a modded BIOS might be necessary, but I really don't think it will be.


----------



## rewq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rewq*
> 
> Hi
> Anyone tried use Abit *IP35-E*? I found Abit Ip35-PRO by TB13 http://www.overclock.net/t/1427554/official-775-to-771-mod-club
> Pc all time start and shut down, start and shutdown.... Cpu is E5450 SLBBM.
> 
> Here is last bios http://filedir.com/drivers/bios/abit-ip35-e-bios-download-354443.html
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the impression this only worked with p45 chipset. Could be wrong though.
Click to expand...

OK. Work with modyfied bios (expect temperature monitor in bios - show 98* C

M630A_18_for775lga.zip 431k .zip file
)


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> Just benched a friend's 2500K (stock) and it scored 7178. If we can assume linear scaling with clocks, you'll need to hit around 4.8 to match a stock 2500K in the Passmark CPU benchmark. I don't think scaling is quite linear


In all fairness i highly doubt he had turbo boost turned off while running PM8. I believe the turbo on those are 3.6ghz. I'm sure they are using a Z77 board as well with at least DDR3 1600. Have you're friend run the CPU test again at stock 3.3ghz and say 1333 on the memory and i bet their score is closer to the 6500-6700 mark.

Anywho...I've got some great news. I purchased a supposedly dead gigabyte EP45T-DS3R board from Ebay for $28 shipped. I popped my trusty E8500 in and away we went. My initial response was that whomever sold it to me was right and it was in fact dead...but i did a but of troubleshooting. I pulled the CMOS battery...no dice. I noticed the warning lights were lit up at the top of the board...i then gave the CPU fan connector a slight wiggle and voila' a perfectly working DS3R.

I love getting a great deal when people are too lazy to troubleshoot. I will say this though...being my first gigabyte board...i cant stand the bios. It's so clunky and awkward....so with that being said i won't be keeping it.

So to all you gigabyte guys out there....here's your chance


----------



## Jondrownik

Hello, there is an opportunity to put xeon E5450 on my Asrock P45R2000-WiFi http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/P45R2000-WiFi/
Bios v 1.9 3/16/2009


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Nah, its temperatures and voltages holding me back. I'm stressing 4.14GHz, 1.40v (460 x 9) right now. Hitting 77*C on the hottest core. It seems to throttle at 80*C cores. I can boot in as high as 4.51GHz (475 x 9.5), or 500 x 8 even. It's just not stable. I don't mind using that 9.5x multiplier, that's why I got the x5460.


Your temps are to high because your voltage is to high. When i had my x5460 E0 i believe my voltage for 4.15ghz was no more than 1.325v. That should not change drastically between boards. I have (2) 5470's and had the 5460, I've never had my voltage that high except when running 4.375ghz on my 5470. I'm not sure if this issue is directly related to my specific board series , but each chip I've had requires +40mv vref adjustment on lane(2). This is mandatory for me. Might want to do some homework on vref lanes.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Nah, its temperatures and voltages holding me back. I'm stressing 4.14GHz, 1.40v (460 x 9) right now. Hitting 77*C on the hottest core. It seems to throttle at 80*C cores. I can boot in as high as 4.51GHz (475 x 9.5), or 500 x 8 even. It's just not stable. I don't mind using that 9.5x multiplier, that's why I got the x5460.
> 
> 
> 
> Your temps are to high because your voltage is to high. When i had my x5460 E0 i believe my voltage for 4.15ghz was no more than 1.325v. That should not change drastically between boards. I have (2) 5470's and had the 5460, I've never had my voltage that high except when running 4.375ghz on my 5470. I'm not sure if this issue is directly related to my specific board series , but each chip I've had requires +40mv vref adjustment on lane(2). This is mandatory for me. Might want to do some homework on vref lanes.
Click to expand...

I have no options for vref lanes, or anything like that. CPU, RAM, NB, and PCIe voltage, that's it for voltage adjustments.

Maybe I should take davtylica (above) up on his new P45 board if he's willing to sell. EP45 should do well with this chip.


----------



## EckyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> *In all fairness i highly doubt he had turbo boost turned off while running PM8. I believe the turbo on those are 3.6ghz. I'm sure they are using a Z77 board as well with at least DDR3 1600. Have you're friend run the CPU test again at stock 3.3ghz and say 1333 on the memory and i bet their score is closer to the 6500-6700 mark.*
> 
> Anywho...I've got some great news. I purchased a supposedly dead gigabyte EP45T-DS3R board from Ebay for $28 shipped. I popped my trusty E8500 in and away we went. My initial response was that whomever sold it to me was right and it was in fact dead...but i did a but of troubleshooting. I pulled the CMOS battery...no dice. I noticed the warning lights were lit up at the top of the board...i then gave the CPU fan connector a slight wiggle and voila' a perfectly working DS3R.
> 
> I love getting a great deal when people are too lazy to troubleshoot. I will say this though...being my first gigabyte board...i cant stand the bios. It's so clunky and awkward....so with that being said i won't be keeping it.
> 
> So to all you gigabyte guys out there....here's your chance


Why would I want to disable turbo? It's enabled stock on the 2500k. I mean, wouldn't that be artificially crippling it for the purposes of losing in a benchmark? Anyhow it does give you a ballpark clock to shoot for. Assuming 3.5GHz 4 core turbo, that puts a 2nd gen i5 at about 37% faster per clock in this particular synthetic benchmark.

Congrats on the board, btw. Any way to test if it will take a Xeon?


----------



## Butternut101

so yea it just plugged right in I didn't have to update anything...and I double checked my bios and yes its up to date....but I think I figured out my problem...stupid board only supports cpus with a 1333 fsb and the E5472 is 1600 damn...either find a different cpu or board if I want anything more out of any of them but I guess this is fine for now till I find something better


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> This look correct guys? Mod worked great on my Gigabyte 965p DS3 v3.3 board. Latest official BIOS. Unless I'm missing CPU instructions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's where I'm at so far with it. Been trying to get 4.2-4.3GHz out of it, but its just not going.


You are missing a couple of instructions in that CPU-Z shot. A microcode update may do you some good if that BIOS can be easily modded. You can also try what's in post # 334 here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/330
It sounds like your chip is overclocking a tad bit better than mine, but your temps are higher than mine.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> This look correct guys? Mod worked great on my Gigabyte 965p DS3 v3.3 board. Latest official BIOS. Unless I'm missing CPU instructions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's where I'm at so far with it. Been trying to get 4.2-4.3GHz out of it, but its just not going.
> 
> 
> 
> You are missing a couple of instructions in that CPU-Z shot. A microcode update may do you some good if that BIOS can be easily modded. You can also try what's in post # 334 here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/330
> It sounds like your chip is overclocking a tad bit better than mine, but your temps are higher than mine.
Click to expand...

How do I do a microcode update? It seems to be doing a great job. GRiD 2 went from 29 FPS average with my e6320 at 3.15GHz to 72 FPS with the X5460 at 4.05GHz (using an HD7770 at 1080p and "High" settings).


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> How do I do a microcode update? It seems to be doing a great job. GRiD 2 went from 29 FPS average with my e6320 at 3.15GHz to 72 FPS with the X5460 at 4.05GHz (using an HD7770 at 1080p and "High" settings).


If it were an AMI BIOS I'd do it for you. Upload the latest version in a post requesting Xeon microcode update. Perhaps somebody here will do it for you or you can research modding Award BIOS, which I believe is what gigabyte boards usually come with. I know TB13 is pretty good with adding Xeon microcode to Gigabyte BIOS.
Edit: didn't you say in an earlier post you already had a modded BIOS? Did you try it??? You can always update your chipset drivers too.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> How do I do a microcode update? It seems to be doing a great job. GRiD 2 went from 29 FPS average with my e6320 at 3.15GHz to 72 FPS with the X5460 at 4.05GHz (using an HD7770 at 1080p and "High" settings).
> 
> 
> 
> If it were an AMI BIOS I'd do it for you. Upload the latest version in a post requesting Xeon microcode update. Perhaps somebody here will do it for you or you can research modding Award BIOS, which I believe is what gigabyte boards usually come with. I know TB13 is pretty good with adding Xeon microcode to Gigabyte BIOS.
> Edit: didn't you say in an earlier post you already had a modded BIOS? Did you try it??? You can always update your chipset drivers too.
Click to expand...

A couple people PM'd me modded BIOS's, but I'm not sure which one to use, and I'm afraid to brick the board, lol.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Sub'd!?!?!?! 300 folding rig


----------



## bandook916

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bandook916*
> 
> I tried the 2nd sticker but still no luck. I think it might be the Memory. Because it stays on then shuts itself off. Im getting my new stickers soon so I'll try those out. But so far it seems like its my Ram. If I cant get it to boot with the new Stickers I'll order a cheap core 2 duo and low speed ram to confirm this motherboard is not defected.
> 
> Im using DDR3-1600MHz ram on a motherboard that only supports 1333 (OC) . Never had a problem like this before but I dont know...
> 
> ASRock G41M-VS3, LGA 775/Socket T Motherboard is the mothaerboard


I GOT IT TO WORK!

The stickers that I bought from a member here "DeadSkull"they DID NOT WORK! Its not his fault. They might have worked for him or maybe they didnt I dont know but in no way or shape or form do i blame him for anything. They were new. They looked great out of packaging but they just didnt work. Both of them didnt work. I was VERY frustrated and started speculating that it might be my Ram/defective motherboard/bios/etc.

Yesterday I received the stickers I ordered a month ago from China. I was skeptical at first thinking its probably not the stickers since I had already tried 2 new ones i received from deadskull but I went ahead and tried it anyways BECAUSE they look different. They look different then the ones I got from deadskull. They are much wider at the top and bottom border and they dont require any cutting of the extra piece that covers the pins on the right side if you dont cut it.. System booted up on my FIRST attempt without even a CPU cooler installed! (I had to mod a Corsair H80 to sit on that socket temporarily).

*Hardware used:*

ASRock G41M-VS3, LGA 775/Socket T Motherboard

Intel Xeon X5460

8gb DDR3 1600MHz

P.S.

Anyone here got a spare LGA 775 cooler theyd be willing to let go for cheap? I'll even trade for some stickers.


----------



## TheProfiteer

I got some stickies from DeadSkull as well, havent tried it yet but will post results.

Oh and if anyone is looking killer deal on some X5492s on ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Matched-Pair-of-Intel-Xeon-Quad-Core-X5492-Processors-3-0-12MB-1600-SLASA-/200998973590?pt=CPUs&hash=item2ecc78f096

but poster has them listed as 3.0GHz chips, dont know why.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> Why would I want to disable turbo? It's enabled stock on the 2500k. I mean, wouldn't that be artificially crippling it for the purposes of losing in a benchmark? Anyhow it does give you a ballpark clock to shoot for. Assuming 3.5GHz 4 core turbo, that puts a 2nd gen i5 at about 37% faster per clock in this particular synthetic benchmark.
> 
> Congrats on the board, btw. Any way to test if it will take a Xeon?


Performance per clock scaling wouldn't be as accurate if the 2500K were running 3.5ghz with turbo enabled. I personally feel you could get a more accurate depiction by running these settings.

x5470(3.33ghz) vs. 2500K(3.3ghz)
DDR2-1066 cas 5 vs. DDR3 1066 cas 6

With those settings I get a PM8 score of just over 5K...with the settings i listed for the 2500K i bet you'd be lucky to get 6.5K. Of course this is entirely speculative and needs to be tested in order to creat a clock performance ratio between the two setups


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> I got some stickies from DeadSkull as well, havent tried it yet but will post results.
> 
> Oh and if anyone is looking killer deal on some X5492s on ebay.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Matched-Pair-of-Intel-Xeon-Quad-Core-X5492-Processors-3-0-12MB-1600-SLASA-/200998973590?pt=CPUs&hash=item2ecc78f096
> 
> but poster has them listed as 3.0GHz chips, dont know why.


It mentions SLASA, which means its a 5472. Poster has wrongly mentioned as 5492


----------



## Larsonry

Speedstep Isnt Working, Is It A Windows Defect?
Maybe It's Because I Used A StOck Board...
Any Help Would Be Nice..... HP P6120F


----------



## EckyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Performance per clock scaling wouldn't be as accurate if the 2500K were running 3.5ghz with turbo enabled. I personally feel you could get a more accurate depiction by running these settings.
> 
> x5470(3.33ghz) vs. 2500K(3.3ghz)
> DDR2-1066 cas 5 vs. DDR3 1066 cas 6
> 
> With those settings I get a PM8 score of just over 5K...with the settings i listed for the 2500K i bet you'd be lucky to get 6.5K. Of course this is entirely speculative and needs to be tested in order to creat a clock performance ratio between the two setups


I agree that your suggestion is a better way to compare IPC.

I had him do that - he underclocked his CPU to 3300MHzz and underclocked his RAM from its stock DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 to 1066 6-6-6-18, and his result was 6510 - almsot exactly what you predicted, which gives us approximately 30% increased IPC in this particular synthetic benchmark. Though, I would like to point out that DDR3 is slower at a given clock due to increased latency.

That's less of a lead than I expected.

EDIT: With his RAM at its normal clocks/latency, his result was 6626 which is less than a 2% increase, which suggests that RAM doesn't play a huge part in this bench.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EckyX*
> 
> I agree that your suggestion is a better way to compare IPC.
> 
> I had him do that - he underclocked his CPU to 3300MHzz and underclocked his RAM from its stock DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 to 1066 6-6-6-18, and his result was 6510 - almsot exactly what you predicted, which gives us approximately 30% increased IPC in this particular synthetic benchmark. Though, I would like to point out that DDR3 is slower at a given clock due to increased latency.
> 
> That's less of a lead than I expected.
> 
> EDIT: With his RAM at its normal clocks/latency, his result was 6626 which is less than a 2% increase, which suggests that RAM doesn't play a huge part in this bench.


Well would ya look at that...I was within 10 points. lol


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> It mentions SLASA, which means its a 5472. Poster has wrongly mentioned as 5492


I got some stickies from DeadSkull as well, havent tried it yet but will post results.

lol I need to slow down sometimes, I didnt even bother double checking spec number.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bandook916*
> 
> I GOT IT TO WORK!
> 
> The stickers that I bought from a member here "DeadSkull"they DID NOT WORK! Its not his fault. They might have worked for him or maybe they didnt I dont know but in no way or shape or form do i blame him for anything. They were new. They looked great out of packaging but they just didnt work. Both of them didnt work. I was VERY frustrated and started speculating that it might be my Ram/defective motherboard/bios/etc.
> 
> Yesterday I received the stickers I ordered a month ago from China. I was skeptical at first thinking its probably not the stickers since I had already tried 2 new ones i received from deadskull but I went ahead and tried it anyways BECAUSE they look different. They look different then the ones I got from deadskull. They are much wider at the top and bottom border and they dont require any cutting of the extra piece that covers the pins on the right side if you dont cut it.. System booted up on my FIRST attempt without even a CPU cooler installed!


I got two from him. The first one didn't work but the second one did. You should post a pic showing which one worked and which one didn't. This will help those still buying them to see which ones to get or not. It would be good to know which vendor hew went to as well so others can avoid them too.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Technically that wasn't quite how it happened. I merely said based on the current pricing on Ebay that I had observed little to no inflation of 771 Xeons. I dont recall ever saying it wouldn't happen.
> 
> As for the best strategy in purchasing for future references...be patient. Sellers only continue to raise their prices because of supply and demand. Currently there is plenty of supply..and plenty of demand. If we all rush out and buy them it will not be good for future pricing. I've learned all too well that if you wait lo
> ng enough a good deal will come along...expecially on Ebay. Like i said in an earlier post, I saw a pair of x5470's go for $92 with free shipping. It's hard to argue with that.
> 
> PS: I still have a 5470 and mod adapters sitting around and not one inquiry.


There is an ebay trader who is selling x5470 for $70 shipped right now. I was thinking of buying a few and binning them, selling most of them back on ebay.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I got two from him. The first one didn't work but the second one did. You should post a pic showing which one worked and which one didn't. This will help those still buying them to see which ones to get or not. It would be good to know which vendor hew went to as well so others can avoid them too.


I sold 4 different people 2 adapters each and not one person has had an issue AFAIK. Still have 8 adapters left...get them while they're hot!!!


----------



## Butternut101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larsonry*
> 
> Speedstep Isnt Working, Is It A Windows Defect?
> Maybe It's Because I Used A StOck Board...
> Any Help Would Be Nice..... HP P6120F


I think someone here had that same problem id read through the page or PM TB13 more about it he seems to know more about modding bios


----------



## n1sm

OK, so a quick ebay search for SLBBA revealed cpus trending $74.99 up from $40.00 shipped. SLANP cpus are now $49.99 up from $30.00.

Apparently the ebay sellers are looking at sales figures or viewing our forum or something. Prices have fluctuated almost 100% up for SLBBA x5460s now I wish i'd ordered the right processors as my C0s aren't that cool and overclocks seem limited to 4.2ghz @ 1.32vcore.

At any rate if I were going to buy again I would wait until the price comes back to reality because at $75 a cpu you can just save another $25 and get a i7-950 or 960. Hell ive even seen a deal with a evga x58 board and i7-950 for $150 buy it now.

Will keep you all updated on further motherboard testing. I have decided to get into the ddr3 scene and try my hand at x38 chipsets. I will order a foxonn x38a board payday this Friday.

Looks as if i'll just keep what I have and upgrade in a few months and sell my lga 775 things off then.

Nic


----------



## rodq

Xeon X5460 (SLANP - C0) on Asus P5QL-VM-EPU (G43 chipset, patched bios cpu microcode)

CPU-Z validator

3dmark

And fancy snapshot (speedstep working flawless)



Pretty nice for 40$ and some aluminium foil with kapton tape.


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> OK, so a quick ebay search for SLBBA revealed cpus trending $74.99 up from $40.00 shipped. SLANP cpus are now $49.99 up from $30.00.
> 
> Nic


And I missed this one for $24









http://www.ebay.com/itm/121219877906


----------



## Larsonry

The modded BIOS someone was kind enough to msg me helped bring down my fan speeds







, but still no speed step... Any ideas?


----------



## Larsonry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> And I missed this one for $24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121219877906


Inflation, those people who held onto those 771 chips were holding on to a GOLD MINE!


----------



## rodq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larsonry*
> 
> The modded BIOS someone was kind enough to msg me helped bring down my fan speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but still no speed step... Any ideas?


Xeon cpu model?


----------



## Larsonry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodq*
> 
> Xeon cpu model?


L5420 on a stock HP P6120F


----------



## rodq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larsonry*
> 
> L5420 on a stock HP P6120F


BEN5.43 stock rom?


----------



## davtylica

UPDATE: Just modded the socket on this DS3R board. I had everything done in under 15min. First boot went off without a single hitch. Im starting to think all Gigabyte P45 boards work on the latest bios which I'm using currently...by the way @BIOS is very effective. Terminology can be confusing but it works.

Now that being said...the results are impressive. Running stock 3.33ghz with the DDR3 linked 1:1 @1333. My first PM8 cpu score was 5167. I will update with some mild OC settings but i cant push it too far because I'm on a flimsy POS intel cooler. Temps are 45C idle lol. The great thing is this board supports crossfire so anyone looking for a killer Xeon/crossfire setup then I'm your man. I've only had one person show interest in the DS3R board...but more than likely I will pair it with my other 5470 when i get rid of it. Feel free to PM me


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> And I missed this one for $24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121219877906


more like $48, look at the shipping charge.

There are more for less on ebay, but we have been buying them out like crazy.


----------



## NeoT

Update:

I received my $35 Asus P5Q Pro. Popped my X3353 into that and voila, its running







:



http://valid.canardpc.com/gvnlt5



I am using stock BIOS, in fact I didn't even update the BIOS. Any views.


----------



## Cinsir

Did it with a x5470 and a p5q deluxe. Worked without problems. Modded the bios for xeon.



http://valid.canardpc.com/bnvff7


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bandook916*
> 
> I GOT IT TO WORK!
> 
> The stickers that I bought from a member here "DeadSkull"they DID NOT WORK! Its not his fault. They might have worked for him or maybe they didnt I dont know but in no way or shape or form do i blame him for anything. They were new. They looked great out of packaging but they just didnt work. Both of them didnt work. I was VERY frustrated and started speculating that it might be my Ram/defective motherboard/bios/etc.
> 
> Yesterday I received the stickers I ordered a month ago from China. I was skeptical at first thinking its probably not the stickers since I had already tried 2 new ones i received from deadskull but I went ahead and tried it anyways BECAUSE they look different. They look different then the ones I got from deadskull. They are much wider at the top and bottom border and they dont require any cutting of the extra piece that covers the pins on the right side if you dont cut it.. System booted up on my FIRST attempt without even a CPU cooler installed! (I had to mod a Corsair H80 to sit on that socket temporarily).
> 
> *Hardware used:*
> 
> ASRock G41M-VS3, LGA 775/Socket T Motherboard
> 
> Intel Xeon X5460
> 
> 8gb DDR3 1600MHz
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Anyone here got a spare LGA 775 cooler theyd be willing to let go for cheap? I'll even trade for some stickers.


Sorry about that. I wish I saw this earlier because I got more from the same vendor and honestly I haven't had the time to test them all out. Where did you buy yours?

Also, how did they not work? PC wouldn't start up or endless restarts before bios screen boot?

I bought them from this guy on ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Upgrading-Adapter-let-771cpu-install-into-lga775-PCs-improving-PCs-Performance-/251395017548?pt=CPUs&hash=item3a884f8b4c


----------



## pioneerisloud

Kinda wish I would've gotten a X5470 now. I kinda impulse bought another x5460. Now I need a board and everything else. Can't have spare parts just hanging around.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Can anybody help me add the Xeon microcodes (specifically the X5460) into my BIOS? I downloaded somebody's BIOS, but it was empty.

It's attached here. This is the exact BIOS I'm running now.

965p.zip 528k .zip file


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Can anybody help me add the Xeon microcodes (specifically the X5460) into my BIOS? I downloaded somebody's BIOS, but it was empty.
> 
> It's attached here. This is the exact BIOS I'm running now.
> 
> 965p.zip 528k .zip file


What board is it? Gigabyte 965p DS3 rev 3.3?


----------



## rodq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Can anybody help me add the Xeon microcodes (specifically the X5460) into my BIOS? I downloaded somebody's BIOS, but it was empty.
> 
> It's attached here. This is the exact BIOS I'm running now.
> 
> 965p.zip 528k .zip file


Motherboard should be Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3/S3 (from bios)

CPU is SLANP (C0) or SLBBA (E0)? (is written on the CPU)
Your bios needs manual "injecting"


----------



## rodq

... but have different microcode, so is not that one.


----------



## Larsonry




----------



## NeoT

It seems that yorkfield-cl series of xeons don't require modified bios. They run well with the stock BIOS. I tried x3353 on two motherboards and didn't get the post message "unleash your CPU".









Tried on Intel DG41RQ and Asus P5Q pro. See here (all instructions complete):

http://valid.canardpc.com/bvfey2

http://valid.canardpc.com/gvnlt5

Larsonry: you may consider getting a x3353 or x3363









I got my x3353 from Canada for $10


----------



## Ownster

Evga nforce i790 sli non-digital
DDR3
Doesn't work with a e5430.
I tried making sure the sticker was on correctly
and
reseting bios, reseating ram.
Motherboard does FF no matter what, even if I remove ram.
No post.
I may need a modded bios but I ended losing the sticker so I need to order another one.

BIOS BIN: ftp://ftp.evga.com/bios/E179SZ16.bin (Current on Board)

Lastest BIOS BIN: BIOS BIN: ftp://ftp.evga.com/bios/E179SZ17.bin
Only fixes an issue with raid devices and I heard people having issues with it.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodq*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Can anybody help me add the Xeon microcodes (specifically the X5460) into my BIOS? I downloaded somebody's BIOS, but it was empty.
> 
> It's attached here. This is the exact BIOS I'm running now.
> 
> 965p.zip 528k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard should be Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3/S3 (from bios)
> 
> CPU is SLANP (C0) or SLBBA (E0)? (is written on the CPU)
> Your bios needs manual "injecting"
Click to expand...

It's an E0 and its a REV 3.3 motherboard.


----------



## Larsonry

Bios Is Accepting The Processor, Just No Throttling Is Enabled.
Possibly A Vista Problem. None The Less This Has Been Fun.
Working LaTe ToNight Just To Recoop My Losses.....


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ownster*
> 
> Evga nforce i790 sli non-digital
> DDR3
> Doesn't work with a e5430.
> I tried making sure the sticker was on correctly
> and
> reseting bios, reseating ram.
> Motherboard does FF no matter what, even if I remove ram.
> No post.
> I may need a modded bios but I ended losing the sticker so I need to order another one.
> 
> BIOS BIN: ftp://ftp.evga.com/bios/E179SZ16.bin (Current on Board)
> 
> Lastest BIOS BIN: BIOS BIN: ftp://ftp.evga.com/bios/E179SZ17.bin
> Only fixes an issue with raid devices and I heard people having issues with it.


Did you try another sticker? sometimes they are bad/defective and it may take a couple tries to find a working sticker. Happened to me and at least one other person here recently. Both our stickers came from the same batch too. davtylica is selling stickers, I'd hit him up for a couple. Good chance it will fix your problem.


----------



## rodq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> It's an E0 and its a REV 3.3 motherboard.


Your bios does not contain CPU microcode with size larger than 4kb (E0 - 1067A has 8kb microcode), it will be on your own risk. Make sure you have the tools to recover your board in case of brick. I will PM you later this day after i will get back from work.


----------



## Larsonry




----------



## Larsonry

HWiNFO says the L5420 is revision A0B but say I have A0E installed on my board?


----------



## Butternut101




----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butternut101*


Sweet..









I would love to have a 5472 or 5462 for my P5Q.


----------



## Butternut101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> Sweet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have a 5472 or 5462 for my P5Q.


yea someone near me apparently has a bunch of them and hes selling them for 35 for 1 and 60 for 2 which I thought wasn't a bad deal at all


----------



## Larsonry

This has to have been one of the worst days, but there was light at the end of the tunnel!
I thank God for this forum/awesome people and mod, Poor folk like me can't afford a Q9550S.
Big thanks to Rodq and Lixtra. Thanks to them I have a fully functioning HP Pavilion Xeon Edition


----------



## Butternut101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larsonry*
> 
> This has to have been one of the worst days, but there was light at the end of the tunnel!
> I thank God for this forum/awesome people and mod, Poor folk like me can't afford a Q9550S.
> Big thanks to Rodq and Lixtra. Thanks to them I have a fully functioning HP Pavilion Xeon Edition


dude...good to know that things working like a champ


----------



## Larsonry

Yeah I just thought I was smart, there's some really brilliant people out there.








Thanks Butternut for leading me here!


----------



## Butternut101

Looks like hes selling a pair of E5405 $50 bucks also.







which I might hop on just for the hell of it


----------



## LDV617

If those are the Yorkfield chips that work with almost all boards, I will split that with you, just send me a PM


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larsonry*


Motherboard from a HP computer?!

wow...


----------



## Larsonry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Motherboard from a HP computer?!
> 
> wow...


Yup... Had To FlasH The Bios


----------



## pioneerisloud

So I heard from one member via pm about a modded bios but he said he wasn't confident with it. Anybody have experience with gigabyte bioses?


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butternut101*
> 
> yea someone near me apparently has a bunch of them and hes selling them for 35 for 1 and 60 for 2 which I thought wasn't a bad deal at all


I would really love to have one of those 5472. Let me know.


----------



## nickmca

I'm unable to get this to work on my gigabyte ep45-ud3l, just power cycles, using an x5460 (E0). Does this board need a bois mod?


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickmca*
> 
> I'm unable to get this to work on my gigabyte ep45-ud3l, just power cycles, using an x5460 (E0). Does this board need a bois mod?


Do you get post screen?


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickmca*
> 
> I'm unable to get this to work on my gigabyte ep45-ud3l, just power cycles, using an x5460 (E0). Does this board need a bois mod?


If you are on the latest BIOS, try to reseat the cpu, then try another sticker, if that doesnt work try another type of sticker, then finally you might need to add microcode to the bios.

I have a UD3LR, I havent tried it yet but I am hoping that it will work.


----------



## nickmca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> Do you get post screen?


No post screen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> If you are on the latest BIOS, try to reseat the cpu, then try another sticker, if that doesnt work try another type of sticker, then finally you might need to add microcode to the bios.
> 
> I have a UD3LR, I havent tried it yet but I am hoping that it will work.


On the latest bios, tried reseatting the cpu and another sticker. Any good guides on adding the microcode to the bios?


----------



## NeoT

Take a magnifying glass and check that sticker should not cover other pins of the CPU.

I had a same problem and on closer inspection I saw that top pins were getting covered by the stickers. I trimmed the top part of the sticker and it worked well after that.


----------



## nickmca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> Take a magnifying glass and check that sticker should not cover other pins of the CPU.
> 
> I had a same problem and on closer inspection I saw that top pins were getting covered by the stickers. I trimmed the top part of the sticker and it worked well after that.


Doesn't appear to be covering any of the other pins.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickmca*
> 
> No post screen.
> On the latest bios, tried reseatting the cpu and another sticker. Any good guides on adding the microcode to the bios?


I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say most if not all GB-P45's should work...simply put they all use award bios if i recall. They all have the same basic core bios. Makes sense

As for the no boot it sounds like someone got a bad batch of adapters and proceeded to spread them around like the Flu. I have at least 6-8 adapters left and I know for a FACT mine are good. On another note I ended up putting my EP45T DS3R and spare 5470 up for auction...







I didn't get much time with it but I got it to boot on 4.25ghz. Me and it's bios did not play well together even though I understand all of it's complex terminology ...not my cup O' tea. I wont post a link to it...but someone else can feel free if they like

That being said I will part with one for each person so thats at least 6 people. PM me guys...I cant help you out if you don't.


----------



## rodq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> So I heard from one member via pm about a modded bios but he said he wasn't confident with it. Anybody have experience with gigabyte bioses?


Is not about Gigabyte, is about your Northbridge (965p)


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodq*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> So I heard from one member via pm about a modded bios but he said he wasn't confident with it. Anybody have experience with gigabyte bioses?
> 
> 
> 
> Is not about Gigabyte, is about your Northbridge (965p)
Click to expand...

It's working fine. I just need the microcode so I can get the sse4 instructions and maybe VT.


----------



## TipoTurbo

Hi









First off all thank you all for the helpful information that you share on this forum.
I have been following this thread for over a month and read all of the posts.

Got my self 2 X5460 and some stickers

X5460C0E0.jpg 339k .jpg file


and got new life for my PC (old cpu e8500)

ep45t-ds3r.jpg 393k .jpg file


The other X5460 (E0) running on my gaming HTPC (ASROCK G41C-GS with microcode patched bios).

Costs : from ebay

x5460 (C0) = 28$ (from China) + 16$ shipping to Israel
x5460 (E0) = 40$ (from Israel) + 10$ DHL shipping to Israel

stickers from this link
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Lot-Of-10-2013-New-Products-Server-Super-Intel-Quad-Core-XEON-CPU-LGA-771-Turn/1190427196.html


----------



## bandook916

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickmca*
> 
> I'm unable to get this to work on my gigabyte ep45-ud3l, just power cycles, using an x5460 (E0). Does this board need a bois mod?


can you upload a picture of the stickers are using?


----------



## doyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Anyone tried this on a dell branded PC? Like upgrading an old optiplex?


I tried with an Optiplex 780, varying BIOS revisions Xeon e5430s. Then I tried the Optiplex 760 USFF- which is listed as compatible with Xeon E5160.. not wasting a sticker on the 51 series (yet) tried BIOS v5 and now newest v16. ORANGE LED illuminates as soon as it is energized. BOOOO! Tried removing battery for awhile. Still a no go.

I can update microcode in the DELL BIOS but it still doesn't work. I assume there are bytes in the .HDR that have to be edited to enable certain platform. I tried that too, and ended up with a CRC that I cannot repair/ adjust.


----------



## LDV617

Ouch, thanks for guinea-pigging! I was gonna try and snag an Opti from work to test it on, guess I'll just test it on the boards I have available first.


----------



## doyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Ouch, thanks for guinea-pigging! I was gonna try and snag an Opti from work to test it on, guess I'll just test it on the boards I have available first.


I may end up trying with the Xeon E5160 and if that can post then it may give me some additional idea about what I need to alter in the BIOS.


----------



## nickmca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bandook916*
> 
> can you upload a picture of the stickers are using?


Here you go.

sticker1.jpg 128k .jpg file


sticker2.jpg 89k .jpg file


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickmca*
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> sticker1.jpg 128k .jpg file
> 
> 
> sticker2.jpg 89k .jpg file


Can you also post a picture of sticker on CPU..


----------



## bandook916

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> Can you also post a picture of sticker on CPU..


If you need help finding out how to install the stickers onto the CPU they're in the OP.


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bandook916*
> 
> If you need help finding out how to install the stickers onto the CPU they're in the OP.


No, I am trying to help Nickmca on why his setup is not working.


----------



## nickmca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> Can you also post a picture of sticker on CPU..


Sure, one on an X5460 and another on an L5420 couldn't get either to work.

5460.jpg 305k .jpg file


oncpu.jpg 285k .jpg file


----------



## bandook916

HERE are the stickers that wworked for me.

Got 6 left. If anyone wants one please contact me.

IMAG0160.jpg 804k .jpg file


IMAG0155.jpg 722k .jpg file


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickmca*
> 
> I'm unable to get this to work on my gigabyte ep45-ud3l, just power cycles, using an x5460 (E0). Does this board need a bois mod?


Sorry I haven't been reading the forums lately but. Here check this out.



My ep45-ud3l is a revision 1.0 It is setup on bios F7. I did nothing but put the chip into the board.

I will tell you this as my other setup has had issues JUST LIKE YOURS. IE boot cycling (boot for 10 seconds then restart) no post. Check the seating of the chip and make sure the sticker is installed near spot on.

I kept having issues with the other board 780i SLI so i swapped cpus into my gigabyte ep45 bam instant boot. I had it clocked up to 3.8ghz on air at one time. There should be pics in the forums from earlier in this thread.

Either way, that board you have is the bomb and you should be rocking it out strong on that one.

Nic


----------



## Larsonry

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=291028737506

Hope that link works, this is where I got mine. Very competent seller.
Cheers


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larsonry*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=291028737506
> 
> Hope that link works, this is where I got mine. Very competent seller.
> Cheers


dude is mopping up 68 sold? wow.


----------



## doyet

LDV617, here is an update on my DELL tinkering: I just stickered a Xeon E5140 SLABN and installed in the Optiplex 760 USFF and IT POSTED. newest BIOS. Says "Installed processor not supported" yet allows me to go into setup with F2 and is identified in the BIOS.

This is the most luck I have had yet with the DELLs. so now I will do some more research today. Hey. it's better than nothing


----------



## n1sm

@doyet

will this boot to windows? If so, Im going to grab my mother a spare dell 760 and throw my other x5460 into it then grab a x5470 on ebay.

LMK as she needs a box and i feel guilty putting her on a core 2 duo when quads can be had for cheap now.

Nic


----------



## doyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> @doyet
> 
> will this boot to windows? If so, Im going to grab my mother a spare dell 760 and throw my other x5460 into it then grab a x5470 on ebay.
> 
> LMK as she needs a box and i feel guilty putting her on a core 2 duo when quads can be had for cheap now.
> 
> Nic


Hey Nic, unfortunately the E54 series did not even pretend to have hope. It illuminates the Orange LED of disaster as soon as energized. I do not have a hard drive installed on this so I don't know if it will go into Windows.

I just edited a BIOS with new 06FBh microcode and will see if I can get rid of the "Processor not supported" nag. Cross your fingers. If this works then I am going to jump on the Optiplex 780 with a Xeon X5355 and see what happens.

***EDIT - Windows 7 loads. Still not happy with the BIOS, yet.


----------



## n1sm

@doyet

I almost sold my spare to someone on craigslist for $365 without the gtx 460 i have in this system in sli. The dude wanted the card with the system and I currently am not ready to give up my 60fps in bf4.

I still do have some issues with crashes and sometimes I have fps drops in bf4. For the most part though, bf4 runs auto(high settings) @ or above 45fps(avg) max of 61 with a low of about 25.

BF3 however hah 60fps all day long and drops to mid high 50s in hardcore explosions and such. I think the actual ticket is the fact that my cards are now showing their age with bf4. With bf3 in sli non-overclocked i was seeing 60fps. I can achieve that with 1 card @ 1440x900 when i overclock the core to 810 and memory to 2000.

The issue then becomes heat when i SLi the cards together to get the higher throughput. I get the continuous vid crash. Temps spiking to the high 80s and such.This proves that it is a viable option if you have a higher powered graphics card this machine can still deal the damage in multiplayer. I've seen 64 player games where i never dropped below 45fps with major carnage (explosions everywhere). Then other games where its 20 player sqdm and i am barely getting 45fps and major drops in fps to the 20s. This is because the game doesn't have all the kinks worked out.

Alas enough of my ramblings, I suppose its just time to let the 460's rest in peace and pickup a used 670 or 580 1.5gb.

Nic


----------



## bandook916

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> dude is mopping up 68 sold? wow.


More and more are showing up on eBay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111234503275


----------



## doyet

Hmmmmm. At least this one comes with Xeon E5430. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200998664780


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickmca*
> 
> Sure, one on an X5460 and another on an L5420 couldn't get either to work.
> 
> 5460.jpg 305k .jpg file
> 
> 
> oncpu.jpg 285k .jpg file


Your sticker placement seems to be fine.

Few quick checks: Check for any bend pins. Hope you are placing cpu in the socket right?


----------



## BugBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larsonry*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=291028737506
> 
> Hope that link works, this is where I got mine. Very competent seller.
> Cheers


I have been curious about this since the thread first appeared but wasnt willing to purchase anything until something appeared on ebay...

Just ordered a couple!
Hoping the shipping to UK dont take until after xmas

I scrapped a load of servers at work a month ago, have a few xeons sitting about not too many 771`s though

I will be trying this out on an Asus P5Q that I have spare, anyone have any mileage or BIOS advice?


----------



## doyet

The DELL OPTIPLEX 760USFF is listed as compatible with the 51 series. However- I tried a 5140 SLABN, which has microcode 06F6h. It will POST and Windows will load but still getting the "blah blah Processor unsupported blah" YOUR LUCK may vary with the QXRB, or SLAGB versions since the microcode for those is 06FBh and does at least exist in the original (latest) BIOS.

I will work on creating a .pdf this week for DELL BIOS microcode update. So far I am not able to ADD microcode... only update existing code. So any BIOS gurus that may be interested in helping, please PM me.


----------



## dron77

Hello,
I currently received Xeon L5420 and I'm testing it with Asus P5KR. It was already with sticker and system booted without problems.
I'm missing SSE4 and VT support as I expected. CPU cores have +--30 C and the CPU itself has 95 C.

Could someone please help me mod my bios?

Summary:

*CPU*
Xeon L5420
Stepping A
Revision E0

*MB*
Asus P5KR (http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=P5KR&p=1&s=22)
BIOS ver. 0703 (latest) - attached

Thank you very much!

P5KR-0703.zip 789k .zip file


*//EDIT:* Modded Bios flashed (Thanks to *rodq* !).
SSE4, VT support enabled.
CPU core temperature = +-35 C
CPU temperature = 62 C (which is pretty high, I was expecting lower temperature)
(temperatures are from Aida64)


----------



## bandook916

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dron77*
> 
> Hello,
> I currently received Xeon L5420 and I'm testing it with Asus P5KR. It was already with sticker and system booted without problems.
> I'm missing SSE4 and VT support as I expected. CPU cores have +--30 C and the CPU itself has 95 C.
> 
> Could someone please help me mod my bios?
> 
> Summary:
> 
> *CPU*
> Xeon L5420
> Stepping A
> Revision E0
> 
> *MB*
> Asus P5KR (http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=P5KR&p=1&s=22)
> BIOS ver. 0703 (latest) - attached
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> P5KR-0703.zip 789k .zip file


How do you know you're missing those functions? (SSE4 and VTT)


----------



## dron77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bandook916*
> 
> How do you know you're missing those functions? (SSE4 and VTT)


Because I can't see them in CPU-Z.


----------



## nickmca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> Your sticker placement seems to be fine.
> 
> Few quick checks: Check for any bend pins. Hope you are placing cpu in the socket right?


Can't see any bent pins and it works fine 775 cpus. Pretty sure I placed the cpu in the socket correctly.

Thinking it is my stickers... ordered some new ones and will try again when they get here.

Thanks all for the help.
-Nick


----------



## daniel98789

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Intel-DP45SG-ATX-LGA775-DDR3-P45-Express-Chipset-New-Board-Only-/380776630591?pt=Motherboards&hash=item58a80e493f&_uhb=1

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/INTEL-XEON-E5410-SLBBC-2-33GHZ-12M-1333-LGA771-CPU-/231028347011?pt=CPUs&hash=item35ca5cd083&_uhb=1

Would these two work for the mod?


----------



## g3p0

No reason it shouldn't with a p45 chipset, looks like a decent board, but you may want to look at Gigabyte or Asus boards, they both had p45+DDR3 boards


----------



## daniel98789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> No reason it shouldn't with a p45 chipset, looks like a decent board, but you may want to look at Gigabyte or Asus boards, they both had p45+DDR3 boards


I heard that intel boards has limited overclocking abilities, right? Would a gigabyte or asus board be around the same price range?


----------



## LDV617

I believe intel would have no OC abilities. Gigabyte and Asus both have many issues with this mod apparently. I got my stickers today and will test an Asrock, MSI, and Gigabyte board by next week.


----------



## yeders

Hey Guys,

Just after some advice.

I have 2x 2gb DDR2 800 CL5 ram in Asus P5k-E wifi/ap motherboard, with currently a Q6600. Looking at putting in a X5450 or X5460.

I've read a few times that this motherboard can be a little problematic with this mod - whilst looking on the Asus website, this board does support a FSB of 1333 once the bios is upgraded.

Now, my question is, as those xeon processors run at 1333 fsb, do I need to upgrade my DDR2 800 ram to 1066? ; either way I was planning on putting in another 2x 2gb to bring total memory to 8gb.

I'm not very certain how the whole FSB/ clock/ multiplier/ ram speed calculations work; I've been reading it about my current setup, but I can't quite work out if it will work once I do these upgrades.

Thanks in advanced.

Cheers


----------



## Larsonry

I thought the same, I was mistaken the limitations of past formats of RAM were iffy.
I know for a fact that PC6400 RAM will run at 1333 FSB. Cheers


----------



## x11nt4

Trying ( and failing so far ) to get my ASUS P5E board to work with an E5430 I have found a couple interesting things.

I did a BIOS flash to a Rampage Formula, which worked great, but still doesn't work with the E5430...

Using Tracer memory, I can see the board is not getting to a point of initializing the memory, nor does the board beep codes when memory is removed.

I happen to have an Intel Desktop board with the G41 chipset. This board see's the E5430 without any issue. Surprised me that Intel would have
put microcode for the E series Xeons into their own 775 board. So I do not have a tape issue, or bad CPU. This E5430 I got off ebay with the tape already applied.

I also have 2 E5420 processors in a rackmount server I just pulled, and tried one (without the tape obviously). No surprise the chip did not work
in either Intel or ASUS board. However what is interesting is that the non-taped Xeon behaves exactly the same way in the Intel board (no memory activity at all), as the taped cpu does in the ASUS P5E (X38).

I would like to try a microcode update but given another person has done this already to their Rampage Formula on this forum, I fear after having seen this behavior
that there is something ASUS did with their X38/48 boards that others didn't.

Makes me feel like somehow the socket is not "wired" to the chipset in quite the same way as apparently Gigabyte did. Perhaps ASUS left out some of the traces between the chipset and the socket, which they felt were unnecessary for the 775 chips to function and does not completely follow intel's design.

If someone has a microcode updated bios version 1001 for the Rampage Formula and could post it, I would like to give this a try.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I believe intel would have no OC abilities. Gigabyte and Asus both have many issues with this mod apparently. I got my stickers today and will test an Asrock, MSI, and Gigabyte board by next week.


Do you some of you guys actually read posts in this thread? Gigabyte and Nforce boards have the highest success rate. Id be willing to bet my x5470 that this mod works on almost all gigabyte P45's and probably P35's for that matter. Don't isolate other people's issues soley to the motherboards. As far as Asus i will agree with your statement. I'm just about done with this thread, some people are just saying whatever they want instead of what is factual. You do this mod no justice if you state inaccurate information. READ THE POSTS sorry for the shortness...thanks


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> ...If someone has a microcode updated bios version 1001 for the Rampage Formula and could post it, I would like to give this a try.


You can try this, stock Rampage Formula v1001 with 771 code for EO/CO

rf1001x.zip 949k .zip file


No garantees, but the code works on my P5Q-Pro and Maximus II Formula..


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> I believe intel would have no OC abilities. Gigabyte and Asus both have many issues with this mod apparently. I got my stickers today and will test an Asrock, MSI, and Gigabyte board by next week.


I can only say my experience with both the Asus P5Q-Pro and Maximus II Formula has been great with this socket mod and a proper Bios Mod.
I have taken two E5450's into the 4.2GHz realm, 4GHz stable, and an X5460 to roughly the same the x5460 wont hit the 450MHz bus stable without overvolting past my comfort zone.. they all run well and cool enough with a 425 bus. wonderful and cheap upgrade on 3 systems, after selling the ram HDD's and gutted server close to a free upgrade.. it just works well..


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Do you some of you guys actually read posts in this thread? Gigabyte and Nforce boards have the highest success rate. Id be willing to bet my x5470 that this mod works on almost all gigabyte P45's and probably P35's for that matter. Don't isolate other people's issues soley to the motherboards. As far as Asus i will agree with your statement. I'm just about done with this thread, some people are just saying whatever they want instead of what is factual. You do this mod no justice if you state inaccurate information. READ THE POSTS sorry for the shortness...thanks


If OP updated first post with working mobo list that would be helpful.


----------



## dron77

I still have issues with *[email protected],5GHZ* temperature (As low voltage I think it should have a much lower temperature).

*Without BIOS mod:*
_//Aida64_
Idle: 95 C

*With BIOS mod (added microcodes) and after few hours of testing:*
_//Bios_ 60 C [CPU]

_//Core Temp 1.0 RC6_
Idle:
59-66C [CPU cores]
100% load:
73-81C [CPU cores]
Tjmax = 100 C (which seems to be wrong, I found on internet that 70 C is the correct value)

_//Aida64_
Idle:
+- 61C [CPU]
30-36C [CPU cores]
100% load:
+-75C [CPU]
43-50C [CPU cores]
Tjmax = 70 C

*CPU cooler:* (I think my old [email protected],2GHZ reached +-50 C with this cooler)
AC XTREME http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/freezer_xtreme_arctic_cooler_cpu_cooler_review,1.html
When I touch cooler, it's not even too hot at full load.
I also tryed to reattach cooler to be sure it's ok, but nothing has changed.

At this moment I can not even think that I overclocked processor.


----------



## Arxontas

The CPU TIN max temperature is not reported correctly for some reason by HWMONITOR.



So, for example, you can see my CPU TIN max temperature reported as 109 C, while my cores only reached 60 C. (It reports double the correct value)

Using HWINFO reports the correct CPU TIN temperature (which would be 55C). I suggest you try that one.


----------



## x11nt4

Thanks!. I will give this a try and report back.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> You can try this, stock Rampage Formula v1001 with 771 code for EO/CO
> 
> rf1001x.zip 949k .zip file
> 
> 
> No garantees, but the code works on my P5Q-Pro and Maximus II Formula..


Thanks! I will give this a try and report back.


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dron77*
> 
> I still have issues with *[email protected],5GHZ* temperature (As low voltage I think it should have a much lower temperature).
> 
> *Without BIOS mod:*
> _//Aida64_
> Idle: 95 C
> 
> *With BIOS mod (added microcodes) and after few hours of testing:*
> _//Bios_ 60 C [CPU]
> 
> _//Core Temp 1.0 RC6_
> Idle:
> 59-66C [CPU cores]
> 100% load:
> 73-81C [CPU cores]
> Tjmax = 100 C (which seems to be wrong, I found on internet that 70 C is the correct value)
> 
> _//Aida64_
> Idle:
> +- 61C [CPU]
> 30-36C [CPU cores]
> 100% load:
> +-75C [CPU]
> 43-50C [CPU cores]
> Tjmax = 70 C
> 
> *CPU cooler:* (I think my old [email protected],2GHZ reached +-50 C with this cooler)
> AC XTREME http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/freezer_xtreme_arctic_cooler_cpu_cooler_review,1.html
> When I touch cooler, it's not even too hot at full load.
> I also tryed to reattach cooler to be sure it's ok, but nothing has changed.
> 
> At this moment I can not even think that I overclocked processor.


Sounds like you need to re-seat your cooler, what voltage are you running the core at?


----------



## dron77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> Sounds like you need to re-seat your cooler, what voltage are you running the core at?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> The CPU TIN max temperature is not reported correctly for some reason by HWMONITOR.
> 
> So, for example, you can see my CPU TIN max temperature reported as 109 C, while my cores only reached 60 C. (It reports double the correct value)
> 
> Using HWINFO reports the correct CPU TIN temperature (which would be 55C). I suggest you try that one.


I already tryed to re-seat cooler and didn't help. I can re-seat cooler again but I don't think it will help.
I also attached HWinfo64 Sensor Status.


----------



## n1sm

@dron77

I suggest you rotate your cooler 90 degrees. I had an issue when I installed my h80 on my setup. It was showing 60c just like yours and 80c on load. As soon as I installed the water block rotated 90 degrees i dropped to mid 30s 35-37 idle and 55-60c loads.

I read it in a forum for corsairs water blocks, apparently the block lays so close to the socket that it wont clamp down because of capacitors around the socket.

You will be surprised at the change in temps, i know i was. Almost rma'd my refurbed h80 because of it.

Nic


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> @dron77
> 
> I suggest you rotate your cooler 90 degrees. I had an issue when I installed my h80 on my setup. It was showing 60c just like yours and 80c on load. As soon as I installed the water block rotated 90 degrees i dropped to mid 30s 35-37 idle and 55-60c loads.
> 
> I read it in a forum for corsairs water blocks, apparently the block lays so close to the socket that it wont clamp down because of capacitors around the socket.
> 
> You will be surprised at the change in temps, i know i was. Almost rma'd my refurbed h80 because of it.
> 
> Nic


same issue with my H100, had to rotate to get past the caps.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> @dron77
> 
> I suggest you rotate your cooler 90 degrees. I had an issue when I installed my h80 on my setup. It was showing 60c just like yours and 80c on load. As soon as I installed the water block rotated 90 degrees i dropped to mid 30s 35-37 idle and 55-60c loads.
> 
> I read it in a forum for corsairs water blocks, apparently the block lays so close to the socket that it wont clamp down because of capacitors around the socket.
> 
> You will be surprised at the change in temps, i know i was. Almost rma'd my refurbed h80 because of it.
> 
> Nic


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> same issue with my H100, had to rotate to get past the caps.


Ditto here too. Thought my chip was made for a toaster oven until I rotated my cooler. Temps would instantly shoot to over 90C when stress testing. I would also recommend RealTemp for monitoring. It's accurate, simple and you can run it all the time. I put a shortcut for it in my start up folder so it runs minimized as soon as I log into windows. I have the over temp alarm set too so I'm immediately notified if my CPU of GPU exceed my set limit, very useful for stress testing. It immediately notified me my cooler wasn't working when the temps rose. I also have it displaying my CPU & GPU temps in the task bar which I really like. It's accurate, simple and free, what more do you need?

Try it:
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2089/real-temp-3-70/


----------



## LDV617

This is a very interesting find guys, is it a problem with the pump or the waterblock?

If it's the waterblock I would assume it's applicable to all companies that share an OEM with Corsair? the AIO coolers are all made by like 3 major manufacturers from what I have heard. The difference is the Square vs the Circular waterblocks.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> This is a very interesting find guys, is it a problem with the pump or the waterblock?
> 
> If it's the waterblock I would assume it's applicable to all companies that share an OEM with Corsair? the AIO coolers are all made by like 3 major manufacturers from what I have heard. The difference is the Square vs the Circular waterblocks.


The block is rectangular. look under it and you will see the shorter sides have a groove in the plastic. The grooved portion needs to go over the caps. One of the shorter sides also has the inlet/outlet water ports. They clear the caps, so they aren't an issue. I inspected the fit with and inspection mirror and flashlight to be sure. If you face the long edge over the caps it will rest on them and it will never cool properly.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> If OP updated first post with working mobo list that would be helpful.


Yes you are right, and again I apologize for my tantrum yesterday. Being sick has it's drawbacks including "short fuse". Nothing drives me nuts more than to see peoplepost inaccurate information that is misleading to the ones who cannot discerne.

Anywho, G3po and myself are trying to correlate all the information we have regarding this mod to help people better understand what is supported and what is not.

Please PM either of us with your full component specs (motherboard/processor) and an uploaded bios file if it requires modification...but PLEASE make sure that a modified bios is a last resort. We hope to have a somewhat useful spread sheet soon so please be patient.

Lastly if you are unsure if the information you are posting is accurate then please recant from posting it until you or someone here can verify it to a degree. The last thing we want is confusion for newcomers as this will only in more of the same questions already answered. Thanks


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> You can try this, stock Rampage Formula v1001 with 771 code for EO/CO
> 
> rf1001x.zip 949k .zip file
> 
> 
> No garantees, but the code works on my P5Q-Pro and Maximus II Formula..


Thanks again for the upload. Good news is the BIOS didn't brick the board lol however the microcode does not make the board
any more willing to play than before.









One thing, and I don't know if this means anything, but when putting my X3220 back into the board, it says "New Processor Installed!" Which makes me think it saw the E5430....

I have to believe it is a hardware related issue in the board that is keeping 771's from working with ASUS X38/48 based mobo's

On another interesting note, I see people posting high temps. I first flashed the mod bios with EZFLASH, afterwards
my temps were about 30f hotter than before, also the Tracer memory showed no activity lights, but the board still booted fine.

I then reflashed the bios using AFUDOS236 " engineering edition " and my temps and memory activity lights went back to normal. I could not
tell you why, but perhaps if others are flashing from the internal BIOS Flash Utility, perhaps they are not getting a complete flash? It is just a thought.


----------



## Spewayaese

When I first found this mod I was looking at getting a CPU with a 1066 FSB and 8Mb cache on the cheap and see what it would do. There were several going in the $12 range and it was tempting.
In the end though I wanted the full 12MB cache and decided to go with a higher binned chip to hopefully get better overclocking. I would like to see what your chip can do as well. And who knows maybe I will get one of those cheap chips and push it till it smokes...


----------



## TheProfiteer

There was a guy on ebay selling the GA-EP45T-DS3LR with a Q8200 bundled for $90 shipped, he had like 10, I bought one, and a week they were all gone, well it seems that one of those did not sell and he reposted it so I went ahead and bought another one.

So now I am torn:

I already bought a X5460 for the first motherboard, and thats going to be cooled with an H60.

Now this other one is going to be cooled by a decent air cooler.

So if these two are within ~$5 of each other, which one should I get? Another X5460 or an E5450 for the lower TDP?


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> There was a guy on ebay selling the GA-EP45T-DS3LR with a Q8200 bundled for $90 shipped, he had like 10, I bought one, and a week they were all gone, well it seems that one of those did not sell and he reposted it so I went ahead and bought another one.
> 
> So now I am torn:
> 
> I already bought a X5460 for the first motherboard, and thats going to be cooled with an H60.
> 
> Now this other one is going to be cooled by a decent air cooler.
> 
> So if these two are within ~$5 of each other, which one should I get? Another X5460 or an E5450 for the lower TDP?


Just my experience here, but...

I have 2 e5450's and an x5460 all tested on a Corsair H100
My X5460 takes a little more vcore to get to the same clock asthe E's,
My X gets hot faster than either of the E's, but top end temps are about the same give or take a degree or two.
The X will crap at 433MHz Bus but load windows up to 466MHz or there about.
The E's will both run solid at 450MHz bus, one will load windows and bench at 500MHz, not entirely stable at the volts I want to push (PLL/Vcore)
At 4GHz the X tops 65C under load, the E's top at 63C each
The X is rated to 63C while the E is rated for 67C...
The E is older and therefore likely to have been in use longer than an X.
I'm sure there's more and stepping plays a part, all three of my chips are EO/A. Take it with a grain of salt.

Check out the new sig!
If you have a 771 on a 775 board or found out it wouldn't work without a modded bios or at all fill out my form and upload the modded or even the official bios so we can have it all in one place, thanks!


----------



## Larsonry

just Ordered A 560Ti, But Still Have One Last Problem.
I Need Screws For My New Heatsink Preferably With Springs.
Any Ideas? I Saw A Bracket With Spring Loaded Screws On Ebay Now I Can't Locate It... :/


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larsonry*
> 
> just Ordered A 560Ti, But Still Have One Last Problem.
> I Need Screws For My New Heatsink Preferably With Springs.
> Any Ideas? I Saw A Bracket With Spring Loaded Screws On Ebay Now I Can't Locate It... :/


Try the thermalright bolt thru setup for lga 775. most cpu heatsink blocks would accept it as a retention device.

The last time I searched ebay for something like that it was about $10 or $12 shipped. BUT its a full retention system with a back plate and a spring loaded clamping system.

Nic


----------



## davtylica

ATTN:

Anyone looking to do this mod better get it in gear as far as purchasing your Xeon processor. I am seeing ALOT of posts on Ebay about mod adapters and they are advertising it in such way that compares upgrading to that of Q9650/9550/9450 performance...I'm telling you guys because it will not take long for sellers to start putting 2 and 2 together before they start jacking their prices up. We've already seen a slight bump in price on some of the x5450's and higher model numbers. So buy them now while you can!!!


----------



## Butternut101

so I was the GF's house so I tried it out on her comp that I built for her


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> ATTN:
> 
> Anyone looking to do this mod better get it in gear as far as purchasing your Xeon processor. I am seeing ALOT of posts on Ebay about mod adapters and they are advertising it in such way that compares upgrading to that of Q9650/9550/9450 performance...I'm telling you guys because it will not take long for sellers to start putting 2 and 2 together before they start jacking their prices up. We've already seen a slight bump in price on some of the x5450's and higher model numbers. So buy them now while you can!!!


There is a lot of 5 SLBBM (E0) e5450s for 180 with free shipping on eBay.

$36 a piece 3ghz 80w quads. If
I cloud get 4 more people in on it I would love 1 of these chips


----------



## lovecary

anyone need adapter~PM me~!


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> There is a lot of 5 SLBBM (E0) e5450s for 180 with free shipping on eBay.
> 
> $36 a piece 3ghz 80w quads. If
> I cloud get 4 more people in on it I would love 1 of these chips


Some one pmed me wanting two, two more and we can order these. Come on guys this is the chip to get


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> There is a lot of 5 SLBBM (E0) e5450s for 180 with free shipping on eBay.
> 
> $36 a piece 3ghz 80w quads. If
> I cloud get 4 more people in on it I would love 1 of these chips
> 
> 
> 
> Some one pmed me wanting two, two more and we can order these. Come on guys this is the chip to get
Click to expand...

I'll take one or two after Christmas if that helps any.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I'll take one or two after Christmas if that helps any.


If you know for a fact you will get them I can go ahead and order the 5


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I'll take one or two after Christmas if that helps any.
> 
> 
> 
> If you know for a fact you will get them I can go ahead and order the 5
Click to expand...

I have a Gigabyte EP43 that's just begging for one of these instead of the e6320. I'm definitely buying another chip after Christmas, I just don't know which one. E5450 for $36 sounds like a great price (I paid $45 for my 5460). I'd happily get at least one if its an E0.


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> There is a lot of 5 SLBBM (E0) e5450s for 180 with free shipping on eBay.
> 
> $36 a piece 3ghz 80w quads. If
> I cloud get 4 more people in on it I would love 1 of these chips


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I have a Gigabyte EP43 that's just begging for one of these instead of the e6320. I'm definitely buying another chip after Christmas, I just don't know which one. E5450 for $36 sounds like a great price (I paid $45 for my 5460). I'd happily get at least one if its an E0.


Was about to bite, if no one else want to bite I will, but no cash till after the holidays.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> Was about to bite, if no one else want to bite I will, but no cash till after the holidays.


Well let's hope they don't get sold by then.
Best deal on eBay I found for some SLBBMs. I actually bought one yesterday outof haste for $46. But I'm still down to do this.

I need to build three hackintosh workstations, so I will be needing one more


----------



## pyfviperx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Well let's hope they don't get sold by then.
> Best deal on eBay I found for some SLBBMs. I actually bought one yesterday outof haste for $46. But I'm still down to do this.
> 
> I need to build three hackintosh workstations, so I will be needing one more


I'd be in for one. I just bought a maximus formula to try this mod haha


----------



## Larsonry

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=231111197711
This Looks Familiar. lol


----------



## LDV617

lol, the dude has a good business plan. That's a killer deal to the budget game who is not on this thread.

I could sell these PC's at my work for 500+ to people. But I am suspicious of their lifetime.


----------



## Larsonry

Another Reason Im Not OC'ing
Oh And Im On A Stock Board...... LOl


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larsonry*
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=231111197711
> This Looks Familiar. lol


lol yeah I saw that I was thinking about getting it but its already priced too high for my liking.


----------



## Larsonry

33 Bids And It's At $100 Including Shipping. He's In Pretty Good Shape!


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larsonry*
> 
> 33 Bids And It's At $100 Including Shipping. He's In Pretty Good Shape!


If I know ebay, I am willing to bet this will end at around $160+

why play for this when this guy had the DS3LR with a q8200 and cooler for 90shipped,

I picked up two of those






























looking around you can get a better deal, but an x5470 is nice

but come on, were overclockers, its all about the free MHz, a e5450 should go just as high as a x5470


----------



## Larsonry

I Did This Mod For A Cheap, High Cached, Quad Core. Lol
I'll OC my New GTX 560TI. lol


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larsonry*
> 
> I Did This Mod For A Cheap, High Cached, Quad Core. Lol
> I'll OC my New GTX 560TI. lol


What's the this cheap stock board you have? Was it out of the box compatible? Its not that foxcon Irvine is it?


----------



## Larsonry

I bought the computer from a battered women's shelter.
paid a hundred bucks for it. it had a 750gb Hd 8 gigs of ram and a 2.8 Pentium D.
it did run The L5420, With No Biod Flash.
but it needed micro codes for the extensions.
It's Asus G33 Board.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larsonry*
> 
> I bought the computer from a battered women's shelter.
> paid a hundred bucks for it. it had a 750gb Hd 8 gigs of ram and a 2.8 Pentium D.
> it did run The L5420, With No Biod Flash.
> but it needed micro codes for the extensions.
> It's Asus G33 Board.


thats not bad.....I would be hard pressed to pay $100 for anything with a pentium D, but everything else would of had me sold. Those Pentium Ds were not on the market for very long, but I have seen plenty of boards no be able to support C2Ds from that era.

Some one said the Foxcon Irvine was running these, its an HP board, and if it works with this mod thats pretty crazy considering its a mini-ITX board.

NVM its a Micro-ATX, I got way ahead of my self.


----------



## Larsonry

Well Add $40 For Cpu And Tools And I Have a Xeon now.Ps. The Last Comp I Had Was A Dell With A 2.8P4 With HT So A True Dual Core Was A Step Up. Bought A E8400 For $30 And Saw No Difference.o


----------



## jetpak12

This mod looks really slick. Think its worth it to replace a Q9550? I always wanted to try out one of the Quad 2 Extremes in my board since I haven't got the best OC out of my current C1-stepping C2Q, but their price didn't seem worth it to me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larsonry*
> 
> Well Add $40 For Cpu And Tools And I Have a Xeon now.Ps. The Last Comp I Had Was A Dell With A 2.8P4 With HT So A True Dual Core Was A Step Up. Bought A E8400 For $30 And Saw No Difference.o


Didn't see a difference between a P4 and an E8400? I went from a P4 3.0 w/ HT to an E8500 and the difference was literally night and day. I think I'd take the $40 Xeon over the Duo any day though.


----------



## Larsonry

The E0 Step Low Voltage Cpus Overclock The Best Ive Heard.
Don't Know PersonalLy.


----------



## davtylica

Good news the gigabyte p45 x5470 has been sold!! If you were following it on Ebay i apologize for the early cancellation. I had an offer i couldn't refuse. Now time to find me a 790i FTW lol


----------



## Larsonry

GL with that they cost BANK, oh wait you just made BANK. Lol


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> ATTN:
> 
> Anyone looking to do this mod better get it in gear as far as purchasing your Xeon processor. I am seeing ALOT of posts on Ebay about mod adapters and they are advertising it in such way that compares upgrading to that of Q9650/9550/9450 performance...I'm telling you guys because it will not take long for sellers to start putting 2 and 2 together before they start jacking their prices up. We've already seen a slight bump in price on some of the x5450's and higher model numbers. So buy them now while you can!!!


Agree, prices seems to be increasing and there seems to be limited availability now. Its more difficult for people living outside US to get these xeons. After my success with x3353, I was thinking about x5472/5462, however I have to settle for E5410 :blinksmily: for $13 (incl shipping). Just a month back the x3353 costed me $16 (incl shipping)









I hope to lay my hands on x5462/5472 soon


----------



## xg3nx

Hey! Been thinking about getting a Xeon x5460 for my 775 setup. I currently modded a x5160 and overclocked. It comes very clsoe to my E8400 but just can't get it any higher and be stable.

Now: On CPU benchmarks the Xeon x5460 almost has DOUBLE the CPU score of my E8400. My 2x8800GTXs are bottlenecked, even with it at 3.9ghz, do you think the x5460 is worth it? Can I overclock it enough to have a significant speed difference over my E8400? Any help is appreciated! About to pull the trigger on this eBay bid tonight. Thanks!


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg3nx*
> 
> Hey! Been thinking about getting a Xeon x5460 for my 775 setup. I currently modded a x5160 and overclocked. It comes very clsoe to my E8400 but just can't get it any higher and be stable.
> 
> Now: On CPU benchmarks the Xeon x5460 almost has DOUBLE the CPU score of my E8400. My 2x8800GTXs are bottlenecked, even with it at 3.9ghz, do you think the x5460 is worth it? Can I overclock it enough to have a significant speed difference over my E8400? Any help is appreciated! About to pull the trigger on this eBay bid tonight. Thanks!


DOOO IT!!!

You will notice a difference in games optimized for quad cores even at stock speeds....then set it to 425FSB with1.3v and call it a day!!!

Seriously get the fastest DDR2 your board can support though. These chips LOVE fast DDR2. Dont hesitate just DOOO IT!!! Lol


----------



## prescotter

I remember s775 Memory Bandwith being heavy limited by the FSB speed (Northbridge bandwidth)

To fully utilize the memory bandwidth its importan to run a Very High FSB, Preferbly those motherboards that do 500Mhz FSB.

When running 300-400Mhz FSB its pointless to go over 1333Mhz Ram, you will score higher bandwidth with lower ram Speed and higher FSB.


----------



## xg3nx

Trigger has been pulled. 3Dmark06 score of 21,000 on the way!!!


----------



## xg3nx

I'm probably going to need a lot of help when overclocking this 5460. My weakness is definitely with memory timings/clock. I'm going to have a lot of questions. My main goal is to fully release the potential of my 2x8800GTX, but I want to see how high of a 3dmark score I can get with my current setup. I got next day shipping on the 5460, so hopefully friday night I will be attempting to achieve this without blowing up something. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## spaljeni

Is this mod going to work on a DFI UT p45-T2RS?

Here is the cpu support list for it.

I was thinking a X3363 or a X5470 to replace my E6550 i'm currently running.

Also does anyone have experience in injecting Microcodes into the bios if necessary?
It is Award BIOS and it's a .bin file. (download link)


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaljeni*
> 
> Is this mod going to work on a DFI UT p45-T2RS?
> 
> Here is the cpu support list for it.
> 
> I was thinking a X3363 or a X5470 to replace my E6550 i'm currently running.
> 
> Also does anyone have experience in injecting Microcodes into the bios if necessary?
> It is Award BIOS and it's a .bin file. (download link)


It should work as it supports Q9550. X3363 might be a better bet as Yorkfield-cl series of CPU doesnt require BIOS update.


----------



## spaljeni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgdwiepp*
> 
> I posted this is the other thread, but i think it's welcome here too, I can't confirm it, but it looks pretty accurate;


I see all DFI motherboard are labeled red in the second post so I'm not completely convinced.
So before I spend any money, did anyone manage to get a DFI board running a Xeon?

Also i do have a P35 Foxconn Mars as a spare board which is listed as compatible with E5110 but that wouldn't make much sense as an upgrade








(Currently running a C2D E6550 on the DFI board)


----------



## rewrite

I just verified that my motherboard should be compatible with an X5450 or E5450 by following this guide.

They're both 3 GHz Xeons (they only differ in TDP). If I'm planning on overclocking, do you think the E5450 is worth a $10 price premium, or do you think they'd probably overclock about the same on air?


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg3nx*
> 
> I'm probably going to need a lot of help when overclocking this 5460. My weakness is definitely with memory timings/clock. I'm going to have a lot of questions. My main goal is to fully release the potential of my 2x8800GTX, but I want to see how high of a 3dmark score I can get with my current setup. I got next day shipping on the 5460, so hopefully friday night I will be attempting to achieve this without blowing up something. I'll keep ya posted.


You can bank on 21K 3DMark06 and probably more as your GPU's will be more utilized vs. something like my 460's which only utilize about 40-50%. I predict a score of 22,300 with your GTX's OC'ed and 5460 @4ghz.

As far as your memory if your running DDR2 800 loosen your timings to 5-5-5-15 and set the divider to auto (1020mhz). If your running DDR2 1066 then see if you can get stable @1133mhz if CAS timings are 5.

All the above speeds are linking the memory with a 425FSB...1133mhz uses a 3:2 memory divider. If you have solid memory on 780i motherboard you should be fine. Good luck


----------



## xg3nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> You can bank on 21K 3DMark06 and probably more as your GPU's will be more utilized vs. something like my 460's which only utilize about 40-50%. I predict a score of 22,300 with your GTX's OC'ed and 5460 @4ghz.
> 
> As far as your memory if your running DDR2 800 loosen your timings to 5-5-5-15 and set the divider to auto (1020mhz). If your running DDR2 1066 then see if you can get stable @1133mhz if CAS timings are 5.
> 
> All the above speeds are linking the memory with a 425FSB...1133mhz uses a 3:2 memory divider. If you have solid memory on 780i motherboard you should be fine. Good luck


K Im reading to figure out what half of that means, Im still learning lol. But, I'm running a 680i I believe.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg3nx*
> 
> K Im reading to figure out what half of that means, Im still learning lol. But, I'm running a 680i I believe.


Follow me my son, I shall take you under my wing and make a true warrior out of you lol.

Seriously PM me when you get your x5460 and I will walk you through everything. In the mean time brush up on flashing your bios to the newest version.


----------



## xg3nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Follow me my son, I shall take you under my wing and make a true warrior out of you lol.
> 
> Seriously PM me when you get your x5460 and I will walk you through everything. In the mean time brush up on flashing your bios to the newest version.


Word, that would be great! Now, bios.... Does it matter that I'm using a dell board? Or does chipset matter? (For bios reflashing/making the 771s work) Regardless I'm going to do it lol, but I'd like to know if I need to buy a motherboard while I'm at work.


----------



## 000000

*[GUIDE]* Handmade the "LGA771 to LGA775" adapter
I have tired to wait for the adapters that were bought 2 months ago *here*, but still not received yet. So i decided to make some kind of handmade









Okay, our goal is to exchange M5 and L5 pins, exactly as it does a factory-made adapter:


Spoiler: Spoiler















What we need for this:


Spoiler: Spoiler




The foil (e.g. from a cigarette box. Paper on the back side of it works as isolator)

The manicure scissors
A double-sided tape (i've used 3M adhesive tape)
A pair of toothpicks (to operate with such tiny things







)




Now we are ready to go. I've created a sort of guide, trying to explain most of the details:



Spoiler: Handmade the LGA771 to LGA775 adapter







That's what we've finally got:


Spoiler: Spoiler















Now on the CPU:


Spoiler: Spoiler







On closer examination it may look not the best. But who cares when it works









Spoiler: Spoiler















*Have fun!*









p.s: My mobo is Gigabyte GA-EP31-DS3L.
I have updated the BIOS with LGA771 microcodes (both C0 and E0 steppings) to obtain a full set of features (VT-x, SSE4.1 etc).

ep31ds3l_f5f_xeon.zip 393k .zip file


----------



## eikichi

Hello to everyone









I have an Asus p5kpl-1600 mobo and Xeon L5420. Every time I turn on the pc appears the message: "to unleash this cpu full power please perform bios update process" windows 7 works without aparent anomalies. Can anyone add the microcodes to modify the bios?? Many thanks.

-bios link : http://www8.zippyshare.com/v/60118511/file.html

-screenshot from aida64>motherboard>cpuid
http://www52.zippyshare.com/v/20302692/file.html
http://www11.zippyshare.com/v/20094183/file.html

-CPU spec code: SLBBR

Thanks a lot again.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *000000*
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> I have tired to wait for the adapters that were bought 2 months ago *here*, but still not received yet. So i decided to make some kind of handmade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our goal is to exchange M5 and L5 pins, exactly as it does a factory-made adapter:
> 
> 
> Okay, what we need for this:
> 
> The foil (e.g. from a cigarette box. Paper on the back side of it works as isolator)
> 
> The manicure scissors
> A double-sided tape (i've used 3M adhesive tape)
> A pair of toothpicks (to operate with such tiny things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Now we are ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've created a sort of guide, trying to explain most of the details:
> 
> 
> That's what we've finally got:
> 
> 
> Now, on the CPU:
> 
> 
> On closer examination it may look not the best. But who cares when it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Have fun!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s: My mobo is Gigabyte GA-EP31-DS3L. I have updated my BIOS with LGA771 microcodes (both C0 and E0 steppings) to obtain a full set of features (VT-x, SSE4.1 etc).
> 
> ep31ds3l_f5f_xeon.zip 393k .zip file


Great job man, this deserves it's own thread / sticky. So many people have trouble getting the adapters, if they have the patience this is a great trick.


----------



## foltster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lovecary*
> 
> anyone need adapter~PM me~!


Im out of PMs for today but I could really use one to test my x5460 chip. The slow boat is gonna probably have my 10 adapters here after christmas.

I realize this is pretty inappropriate since I just signed up for this forum today after reading most of this 771->775 mod thread and lurking for the past month. I have been out of the overclocking game for years but ran across this mod to upgrade my old core2duo desktop and already ordered a new x5460 (arriving today i think) and 10 adapter strips from China(arriving via the slow boat i think) last week.

I've got myself in a pickle because i don't have access to any 771 boards so I can test the chip I ordered until my strips arrive.

If not no sweat. Thanks!


----------



## 000000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eikichi*
> 
> Can anyone add the microcodes to modify the bios?


Here you are:

p5kpl-1600-asus-0512_xeon.zip 650k .zip file

Probably i'll write a guide how to update microcodes both for Award and AMI BIOS'es.


----------



## pyfviperx

Confirmed working on MSI p35 Platinum.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Great job man, this deserves it's own thread / sticky. So many people have trouble getting the adapters, if they have the patience this is a great trick.


Well those people can only blame themselves as I've posted on this thread numerous that I have working adapters if people need them.

So far I've had ONE person PM me who actually posted they need them. So, that tells me people either aren't reading through the posts on this thread ...OR...they are expecting people like me to PM them and hand them one on a silver platter

Not happening, some of you may think I'm a condescending A-hole but I'm really not. We are still working on a collaboration of modified bios's but we aren't getting alot of feedback. I've ONE person PM their full info with modded bios. Seems as though SOME are only participating in this thread untl they get what they need and go about their business


----------



## eikichi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *000000*
> 
> Here you are:
> 
> p5kpl-1600-asus-0512_xeon.zip 650k .zip file
> 
> Probably i'll write a guide how to update microcodes both for Award and AMI BIOS'es.


Thanks a lot!!! I'm working, when arrive home I try the bios







. If write a guide I will be the first to read it.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyfviperx*
> 
> Confirmed working on MSI p35 Platinum.


Great job!!! Can you please PM G3p0 with your motherboard model and processor model so we can add that to the list.


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eikichi*
> 
> Hello to everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an Asus p5kpl-1600 mobo and Xeon L5420. Every time I turn on the pc appears the message: "to unleash this cpu full power please perform bios update process" windows 7 works without aparent anomalies. Can anyone add the microcodes to modify the bios?? Many thanks.
> 
> -bios link : http://www8.zippyshare.com/v/60118511/file.html
> 
> -screenshot from aida64>motherboard>cpuid
> http://www52.zippyshare.com/v/20302692/file.html
> http://www11.zippyshare.com/v/20094183/file.html
> 
> -CPU spec code: SLBBR
> 
> Thanks a lot again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *000000*
> 
> Here you are:
> 
> p5kpl-1600-asus-0512_xeon.zip 650k .zip file
> 
> Probably i'll write a guide how to update microcodes both for Award and AMI BIOS'es.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eikichi*
> 
> Thanks a lot!!! I'm working, when arrive home I try the bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If write a guide I will be the first to read it.


let us know if it works


----------



## Butternut101

what this list and I want in!!


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> let us know if it works


I tried to PM you but I couldn't attach any files, otherwise I would have sent you my mobo BIOS info before. Not sure if you saw my post or not but here's the link if you're interested:
Post # 670
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/660


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I tried to PM you but I couldn't attach any files, otherwise I would have sent you my mobo BIOS info before. Not sure if you saw my post or not but here's the link if you're interested:
> Post # 670
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/660


Got it, do you know the bios version used and if you used ket's beta or final mod?


----------



## artemby1

hello. I Asus P5Q Delux + Xeon X5450. help to make it to the mod bios?
I wrote To unleash this CPU's full power, please perform bios updatehttp://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5Q_Deluxe/P5Q-ASUS-DELUXE-2301.zip
I myself from Belarus, writing through an interpreter.
thank you.


----------



## artemby1

I have an Asus p5q-deluxe mobo and Xeon X5450. Every time I turn on the pc appears the message: "to unleash this cpu full power please perform bios update process" . Can anyone add the microcodes to modify the bios??
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5Q_Deluxe/P5Q-ASUS-DELUXE-2301.zip


----------



## 000000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *artemby1*
> 
> I have an Asus p5q-deluxe mobo and Xeon X5450. Every time I turn on the pc appears the message: "to unleash this cpu full power please perform bios update process" . Can anyone add the microcodes to modify the bios?


Here you go:

p5q-asus-deluxe-2301_xeon.zip 1167k .zip file


Or you can do it by yourself using attached microcodes and MMTOOL to insert them into the BIOS image:

lga771_microcodes.zip 16k .zip file


MMTOOL3.26.zip 156k .zip file


----------



## eikichi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> let us know if it works


Works perfectly, Thanks again!

The physics rating in 3d mark 11 has increased about 100 points. In passmark increases a little too. The most important is that finally the message in bios doesn`t appears


----------



## artemby1

class thanks


----------



## pioneerisloud

So is there any guide yet on how to add the microcodes? I know a few people were kind enough to PM me BIOS's a while back, but I have yet to find out if any of them would for sure work or not (can't risk bricking my board). Sigh. Not sure if SSE4 is really worth all this headache since it does work fine.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> Got it, do you know the bios version used and if you used ket's beta or final mod?


Both are BIOS version 2102. Ket's BIOS is the very last one he release titled "P5Q Series 5th Anniversary (BETA!)" Here's the attached doc for those that want to see what he did to the BIOS:

Readme.txt 1k .txt file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> So is there any guide yet on how to add the microcodes? I know a few people were kind enough to PM me BIOS's a while back, but I have yet to find out if any of them would for sure work or not (can't risk bricking my board). Sigh. Not sure if SSE4 is really worth all this headache since it does work fine.


There is at least one BIOS modding guide on this site, I read up on it before modding mine.


----------



## n1sm

I have a question for you all. Is anyone interested in starting a lga 771 mod club gaming circle? I currently have a myriad of games I am playing on both machines.

At this time the list is Battlefield Series, Leauge of Legends, World of Tanks, World of Warplanes, War Thunder, Quake Live and Quake 2 to name a few of the titles currently being run.

Nic


----------



## 000000

*[HOW-TO]* Updating the CPU Microcodes (AMI/Award)



Spoiler: Just for reference. Skip it if you don't want to dive deep



Here is a guide how to obtain the microcodes from the Intel website.
http://donovan6000.blogspot.ru/2013/06/insyde-bios-modding-cpu-microcodes.html

BTW, there broken link to the *microdecode* tool, so i have to attached it.

microdecode.zip 17k .zip file




So, there are two different ways, depends on your BIOS type (Award or AMI):



Spoiler: How to update cpucodes in the Award BIOS:




Create a blank file "ncpucode.bin"

Code:



Code:


type NUL > NCPUCODE.BIN


Extract the existing cpucodes from the BIOS image:

Code:



Code:


cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN


Merge existing and the new cpucodes:

Code:



Code:


copy /b ncpucode.bin + cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin + cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin + cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin ncpucode.bin


Make it "read-only" to prevent from deletion after the update is complete:

Code:



Code:


attrib +R ncpucode.bin


Update the BIOS image with the new cpucodes:

Code:



Code:


cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN


Double check that cpucodes have been added:

Code:



Code:


intelmicrocodelist.exe BIOS.BIN

At the end of the output you should find the following lines:

Code:



Code:


CPUID=10676 UpdateRev=60F 2010/09/29 Checksum=8FE1A243 PlatformID=2
CPUID=10676 UpdateRev=60F 2010/09/29 Checksum=8FE1A207 PlatformID=6
CPUID=1067A UpdateRev=A0B 2010/09/28 Checksum=B007E7B0 PlatformID=2,6

Also, you may use cbrom to ensure that cpucodes have been successfully added:

Code:



Code:


cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /D


Now flash modified BIOS image and you're done!






Spoiler: How to update cpucodes in the AMI BIOS:












Open the ROM file with MMTOOL
Choose the "CPU PATH" tab
Browse for the cpucode (*.bin) files and insert it one by one.
Save the modified image
Flash it and you're done!
A slightly easier compared to the Award way, don't you think?











lga771_microcodes.zip 16k .zip file


CBROM195.zip 84k .zip file


intelmicrocodelist_v04a.zip 43k .zip file


MMTool_322_1B_21Fix.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## LDV617

Just made my first attempts with a MSI - G41-P33 Combo Board + Xeon 5130.

First I tried with the current BIOS, and it did not post. Fans sped up and got no RAM beeps. I assumed this was maybe because of the BIOS. I flashed to current BIOS and got the same symptoms. Then I tried replacing the sticker, and got the same thing.

When other people failed the first time, what symptoms did they get? A similar thing with black screen, no post, no beeps? What about fan speeds for you guys? My heatsink wasn't all the way seated for testing, but 2/4 screws were in.

I tried a second sticker, and it looks like my sticker seating was near perfect. Could it be that the CPU is not making contact with all the pins? I will try to get a nail file at lunch and try to file down the socket safeties even more.


----------



## artemby1

3Dmark Vantage 16225
Dov system without microcode errors and rebooted.


----------



## irondudetoo

Intel DG31PR - latest stock BIOS - 0071 with E5420 working.
All present - VT-x SSE 4.1, etc. No overclocking available on this board

Thanks


----------



## Strangerz

So I came across some HP Elite 8000 SFF computers that have a LGA 775 socket on an intel Q45 Express motherboard. Currently the computers have e8400 processors and I want to upgrade them to quad core processors or dual core hyper-threaded processors.

Has anyone installed a Xeon on this chipset or possibly this exact computer?

Wondering if I should buy the Xeons for this mod or shell out a little more money for LGA 775 quad cores.

Thanks


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Both are BIOS version 2102. Ket's BIOS is the very last one he release titled "P5Q Series 5th Anniversary (BETA!)" Here's the attached doc for those that want to see what he did to the BIOS:
> 
> Readme.txt 1k .txt file
> 
> There is at least one BIOS modding guide on this site, I read up on it before modding mine.


I had some wierd USB and sata stabillity issues with his beta version, the Final has older modules but is stable.
Not sure, but I thought you said something about some odd issues at some point.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Just made my first attempts with a MSI - G41-P33 Combo Board + Xeon 5130.
> 
> First I tried with the current BIOS, and it did not post. Fans sped up and got no RAM beeps. I assumed this was maybe because of the BIOS. I flashed to current BIOS and got the same symptoms. Then I tried replacing the sticker, and got the same thing.
> 
> When other people failed the first time, what symptoms did they get? A similar thing with black screen, no post, no beeps? What about fan speeds for you guys? My heatsink wasn't all the way seated for testing, but 2/4 screws were in.
> 
> I tried a second sticker, and it looks like my sticker seating was near perfect. Could it be that the CPU is not making contact with all the pins? I will try to get a nail file at lunch and try to file down the socket safeties even more.


Allow me to share some info with you about this mod not working and please pass it on when you see others having your problem, but first things first. The file idea you mention sounds really bad as it's extremely easy to bend and break the socket pins so...*don't do it!* A new razor IMO is the best tool.

First some pre troubleshooting computer info: When a computer is first powered up it does a P.O.S.T., short for power on self test. Only when this is complete will the computer boot and display the info screen and any failures that were found. If the computer can't complete a P.O.S.T. of all critical components ie CPU RAM etc it will *NOT* boot and you will likely get one of two following behaviors: The computer may keep cycling power trying to complete a P.O.S.T. or it will just spin the fans with no display. This is what you are seeing.

Next lets make some troubleshooting assumptions before we begin.

1. Your MOBO and RAM are good.

2. Your CPU is good. Experience shows me that they are usually bad from the start (when new) or you need to abuse them. They almost never just fail (yes I know there are exceptions like power surge etc).

3. All P31 P33 P35, and P41 P43 P45 Intel chipsets unofficially support 771 Xeons. G31, G33, G35, G41, G43 and G45 chipsets should work fine too. There are members here who have gotten the P965/P975 chipset to work with 1333 FSB CPU's too, so you have a good chance of success with P965/P975 chipsets. If your MOBO supports its socket 775 equivalent, i.e. manufacturing process *AND* FSB *AND* speed *AND* Wattage, the Xeon should work too. Do notice I wrote *AND* not *or*... *If your chipset is an X38, X48 Q35 or Q45 it likely will fail to P.O.S.T. and wont work with this mod.* I know of only one X series chipset board that has worked, all the countless others have failed. *So to sum up, if you have an X series chipset or a Q35/45, you can stop here, it wont work*.

4. You don't need to mod your BIOS microcode for the Xeon to work. You typically only need to mod it to get full functionality, stop error messages at boot-up and possibly solve overheating issues. If your computer won't boot, no amount of microcode will fix it.

With the preceding assumptions, lets begin with the troubleshooting, It will be most likely be one of the following. We will begin with the CPU already in the socket, heatsink removed and power off and unplugged.
Proceed as necessary until you find the problem.

1. Raise the retaining mechanism. Verify the CPU is oriented correctly. Yes just because you cut the guides doesn't mean you put it in correctly









2.Using a good flashlight look closely at the CPU to see if it sits in the socket flush. The CPU should be sitting level all around the socket. Keep in mind that the two orientating tabs that were removed did not keep the CPU centered they only insured it was oriented properly. The CPU should have a tiny amount of wiggle in the socket. Trim the tabs as required.

3. Remove the CPU and verify the sticker is in the correct location, properly applied and all lands (AKA "pads" or "contacts") are centered in the holes. Ensure that none of the tabs on the mod sticker cover or contact any CPU lands. It's common for one of the tabs near the capacitors to need trimming. Sometimes just removing and reapplying the mod sticker will get it working.

*The following is best done with the motherboard removed from the case.*
4. With a bright light examine the socket pins and verify they are all uniform and none stand out as different. View the socket from multiple angles to make sure all the pins are correct. If some of them look off or reflect light differently, they are likely bent and may not be making contact with the CPU lands. I have corrected bent pins in the past using the corner of a razor blade and it worked great for me. The important thing to remember here is take it very slow and be patient. Don't try to get the bent pins perfect, just good enough to make contact with the CPU lands. The socket pins are very delicate and if you move them around too much or too hard they will likely break.

5. Replace your sticker, it's most likely bad. Be very gentile when handling the sticker, it is quite delicate and easily ruined. Avoid bending the sticker at all costs or the contacts will break.

6. I already replaced my sticker, now what do I do? Replace it AGAIN. _If the first sticker was bad, you may very well have several more that are bad. Or you could be breaking the small metal contacts when you remove the sticker from the packaging. I recommend cutting the mod sticker out of the packaging with a razor rather than just peeling it out like a regular sticker. This will avoid placing any undue stress on the fragile metal contacts inside._ Don't fool yourself into thinking your sticker can't be bad (Yes this is what I did...







). You will waste a lot of effort and time when you could do this simple step.

If you have a digital multimeter with tiny leads, you can do the following test of your sticker while installed on the CPU. Place one lead on each sticker contact, if you have an open or a short, the sticker is bad. If you get some level of resistance (not a short) the sticker should be good. I tried and got .594 or .600 mega Ohms on a good CPU. Remember the sticker must installed for this.
Good luck and please direct others to this post who have this problem.

Edit: I have heard that getting resistance may not indicate a good sticker, however an open or short is definitely bad.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> I had some wierd USB and sata stabillity issues with his beta version, the Final has older modules but is stable.
> Not sure, but I thought you said something about some odd issues at some point.


I had no problems with it but I didn't see any benefit either. Honestly though I'm not using it anymore. I have an HP with some cheap DDR2 800 that didn't want to OC so I cranked the volts and pushed it just to see what the RAM would do. Did you ever fail an overclock so bad that the BIOS permanently stopped recognizing your CPU? I think it reverted to an older version that it automatically saves as a backup. I had to re-flash my BIOS and the first one I upped was handy so that's what I used.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> I have a question for you all. Is anyone interested in starting a lga 771 mod club gaming circle? I currently have a myriad of games I am playing on both machines.
> 
> At this time the list is Battlefield Series, Leauge of Legends, World of Tanks, World of Warplanes, War Thunder, Quake Live and Quake 2 to name a few of the titles currently being run.
> 
> Nic


I've been playing BF4 lately, mostly conquest but that varies. PM me if you want to friend each other and play sometime.


----------



## sconnyuk

Hello all, just a quick one, this mod worked for me on my P5Q-EM. I used an E5450 xeon cpu. I did not use the adapter because i didnt want to wait a month for it to arrive..... I (after a few tries) ended up using 3 strands or wire twisted up and soldered to each of the pads used with a litte piece of electrical tape between the wire, kind of like the home made mod posted earlier with the foil twisted, i found my way easier. Took a few tries but got it going. The P5Q-EM worked straight away, but did have the annoying please upgrade bios to unleash this processors full potential, to which the guide on here about modding the bios with the correct cpu codes cured the problem. I am very grateful for this guide being put up and if anyone has any questions ill be glad to try to help out. I have got my e5450 running stable at 9x400... 3600 everything in bios at the moment is set to auto, the cpu according to cpu-z is getting 1.29v. i would like to try pushing it further but my first attempt wasnt too good as my memory is generic ddr2 800, so at the moment ill use this the way it is for a while then attempt the fsb speed overclock more in the near future. cheers


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sconnyuk*
> 
> Hello all, just a quick one, this mod worked for me on my P5Q-EM. I used an E5450 xeon cpu. I did not use the adapter because i didnt want to wait a month for it to arrive..... I (after a few tries) ended up using 3 strands or wire twisted up and soldered to each of the pads used with a litte piece of electrical tape between the wire, kind of like the home made mod posted earlier with the foil twisted, i found my way easier. Took a few tries but got it going. The P5Q-EM worked straight away, but did have the annoying please upgrade bios to unleash this processors full potential, to which the guide on here about modding the bios with the correct cpu codes cured the problem. I am very grateful for this guide being put up and if anyone has any questions ill be glad to try to help out. I have got my e5450 running stable at 9x400... 3600 everything in bios at the moment is set to auto, the cpu according to cpu-z is getting 1.29v. i would like to try pushing it further but my first attempt wasnt too good as my memory is generic ddr2 800, so at the moment ill use this the way it is for a while then attempt the fsb speed overclock more in the near future. cheers


If you're looking to have your BIOS modified, upload the latest version of it. You may find it already modified in this thread though if you use the search function.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Just made my first attempts with a MSI - G41-P33 Combo Board + Xeon 5130.
> 
> First I tried with the current BIOS, and it did not post. Fans sped up and got no RAM beeps. I assumed this was maybe because of the BIOS. I flashed to current BIOS and got the same symptoms. Then I tried replacing the sticker, and got the same thing.
> 
> When other people failed the first time, what symptoms did they get? A similar thing with black screen, no post, no beeps? What about fan speeds for you guys? My heatsink wasn't all the way seated for testing, but 2/4 screws were in.
> 
> I tried a second sticker, and it looks like my sticker seating was near perfect. Could it be that the CPU is not making contact with all the pins? I will try to get a nail file at lunch and try to file down the socket safeties even more.


No post and plain black screen indicates a seating or adapter issue. Try trimming your socket more flush if need be. If that fails to do the trick then try a different adapter


----------



## sconnyuk

No, i already modded my bios as per the guides posted here... it worked as expected, im just merely letting people know it works fine with the motherboard and cpu i used, thanks, if there is anyone who could help me with generic memory overclocking that would be good ? thanks again...


----------



## Deni

Finally my stickers arrived. I tried to install the x3363 yesterday but the PC wouldn't post. Installed back the e8400 and it still didn't post. Well, I thought, I screwed this MB. Before giving up though, I started working on the CPU socket pins with a needle. That seemed to do the job and the e8400 started working.

Tried again today and it is working but it says that new CPU is installed and need to update the bios to unleash the power.

Can someone help me with inserting the microcodes for x3363?

This is my board:

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5K/

Attached is the latest bios from ASUS website.

P5K-1201.zip 624k .zip file


Thank you,

Deni


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deni*
> 
> Finally my stickers arrived. I tried to install the x3363 yesterday but the PC wouldn't post. Installed back the e8400 and it still didn't post. Well, I thought, I screwed this MB. Before giving up though, I started working on the CPU socket pins with a needle. That seemed to do the job and the e8400 started working.
> 
> Tried again today and it is working but it says that new CPU is installed and need to update the bios to unleash the power.
> 
> Can someone help me with inserting the microcodes for x3363?
> 
> This is my board:
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5K/
> 
> Attached is the latest bios from ASUS website.
> 
> P5K-1201.zip 624k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Deni


 p5k1201x.zip 592k .zip file


----------



## Simba7

How is this looking for a Gigabyte EP45-UD3R board? I have my old HTPC that would like a processor upgrade soon.

Also, I found a set of 3 Dells (an OptiPlex 960, an OptiPlex 755, and an OptiPlex 360) for $10 each. I'd like to do the same mod on them, but wanted to make sure someone had success here before I did.


----------



## Deni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> p5k1201x.zip 592k .zip file


Thank you! +1 rep


----------



## Larsonry

I just want to thank all those who keep this thread going, and helping with BIOS'.
Awesome job guys ALL OF YOU!


----------



## Halos

Interesting situation.
The prices are much higher now, even dual core xeons are now getting higher prices on ebay.
I would like to congratz all you people who bought like x5470/5460 for cheap(hard to find high fsb mbo today, so big multy is a must).

I read the whole thread, so much good boards and cpu-s, a so little validations, pictures, SS etc., you bought all that and now what? OC!!









Anyone here from EU, so i could get those stickers faster?I will pay them good







.


----------



## NeoT

Halos: I agree, even the prices are rising on ebay.de as well. I had to pay Euro 5.5 for a 5410


----------



## Deni

Hello,

I updated the bios with the one g3p0 posted but CPU-z reports the CPU as E5440 Harpertown. The one I have is a x3363 Yorkfield CL.

Below is mu CPU-z validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/1qb2iu

Need to work on the o/c as the last two cores fail Prime in a few seconds.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deni*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I updated the bios with the one g3p0 posted but CPU-z reports the CPU as E5440 Harpertown. The one I have is a x3363 Yorkfield CL.
> 
> Below is mu CPU-z validation:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1qb2iu
> 
> Need to work on the o/c as the last two cores fail Prime in a few seconds.


Your specification says X3363 so it's OK. My X5460 changes name as I change the multiplier too, I think it's something inherent to the "X" series of Xeons. Put all your settings to stock and see if it reads correctly if you want to confirm this.

If I had to guess at your overclocking "fail" it's your FSB. My X5460 doesn't like it above 450. It gets a little better with voltage but I'm not going to push it. 450 FSB on stock volts works for me.


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deni*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I updated the bios with the one g3p0 posted but CPU-z reports the CPU as E5440 Harpertown. The one I have is a x3363 Yorkfield CL.
> 
> Below is mu CPU-z validation:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1qb2iu
> 
> Need to work on the o/c as the last two cores fail Prime in a few seconds.


I see this with my harpertown, it shows up as a yorkfield when I overclock far enough without supplying enough voltage, as soon as I give it a few more on the vcore/pll it recognizes again.. just my experience... and the quad cores don't seem to like +450FSB very well, I can hit 500MHz on one chip but it will never be stable like that...


----------



## TerminalVoltage

So has anybody purchased any ES chips? I've seen a bunch on E bay and I'm curious how they overclock.


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deni*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I updated the bios with the one g3p0 posted but CPU-z reports the CPU as E5440 Harpertown. The one I have is a x3363 Yorkfield CL.
> 
> Below is mu CPU-z validation:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1qb2iu
> 
> Need to work on the o/c as the last two cores fail Prime in a few seconds.


I can see that with x3353 as well, it shows as E5430:

http://valid.canardpc.com/bvfey2

BTW: I am using the stock bios only.


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> I can see that with x3353 as well, it shows as E5430:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bvfey2
> 
> BTW: I am using the stock bios only.


What is your CPUID in bios? I looked and cpu-world doesn't list the CPUID for the x3363


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> What is your CPUID in bios? I looked and cpu-world doesn't list the CPUID for the x3363


Now where can I find CPUID in BIOS, this is all I can see in my BIOS:



So far, I have used this (SLASD) in following:

http://valid.canardpc.com/bvfey2

http://valid.canardpc.com/gvnlt5

Is it:
CPUID / Stepping: 6.7.6 / 6.17 (C0)


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> What is your CPUID in bios? I looked and cpu-world doesn't list the CPUID for the x3363


Here you go:

http://www.cpu-world.com/cgi-bin/CPUID.pl?CPUID=30088


----------



## g3p0

Thanks NeoT, Both my asus boards list the cpuid so I assumed, and it's the 0676.
Just wanted to check and see, and the code is there to support the x3363


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simba7*
> 
> How is this looking for a Gigabyte EP45-UD3R board? I have my old HTPC that would like a processor upgrade soon.
> 
> Also, I found a set of 3 Dells (an OptiPlex 960, an OptiPlex 755, and an OptiPlex 360) for $10 each. I'd like to do the same mod on them, but wanted to make sure someone had success here before I did.


Should work just fine, I just recently sold a EP45T-DS3R that worked just fine on the latest bios. No guarantees but you should "in theory" be good to go


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Your specification says X3363 so it's OK. My X5460 changes name as I change the multiplier too, I think it's something inherent to the "X" series of Xeons. Put all your settings to stock and see if it reads correctly if you want to confirm this.
> 
> If I had to guess at your overclocking "fail" it's your FSB. My X5460 doesn't like it above 450. It gets a little better with voltage but I'm not going to push it. 450 FSB on stock volts works for me.


You should be greatful as my 750i can barely post at this speed regardless of multiplier or voltage. Funny though my E8500 was perfectly stable on 450FSB.The duallies are less strenuous though. I would presume my board is what is holding me back though.


----------



## Deni

Hi guys!

Thanks for the feedback.

I was just wondering if it would help with the O/C-ing by having the correct bios.

Probably I was expecting too much from this chip.

With this board I've been at 495 FSB stable with an e6300.

I also kept my e8400 at 4GHz 445 FSB.

The weird thing is that the temps of my GPU are also lower. Go figure that.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deni*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I was just wondering if it would help with the O/C-ing by having the correct bios.
> 
> Probably I was expecting too much from this chip.
> 
> With this board I've been at 495 FSB stable with an e6300.
> 
> I also kept my e8400 at 4GHz 445 FSB.
> 
> The weird thing is that the temps of my GPU are also lower. Go figure that.


I'd say your doing well with this OC. It is basically a higher binned Q9550 variant. Most Q9550's had trouble hitting 4ghz depending on your motherboard. See if you can work your Vcore down to say 1.325v or less. I noticed your memory timings were a touch off. I'm not sure what memory your using but it should handle 5-5-5-15 timings as those would be more optimal. My OCZ DDR2-800 could overclock to 1020mhz on 5's and 15 timings with 2.1v so work on lowering that.

If your on H'20 you may hit 4.1-4.2ghz under 1.4v but If I were you I'd be content with where your at







Believe it or not at that speed your contending with an i7 940 at stock speed...they are no slouch. Good luck


----------



## dizzy4

This would be perfect for my old Xeon 3060 system! It's a LGA775 Xeon now, but has seen better days. The chip is pretty degraded from having such a high overclock for so many years and isn't too stable anymore. I would totally risk $40 to bring it back to life.


----------



## Deni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> I'd say your doing well with this OC. It is basically a higher binned Q9550 variant. Most Q9550's had trouble hitting 4ghz depending on your motherboard. See if you can work your Vcore down to say 1.325v or less. I noticed your memory timings were a touch off. I'm not sure what memory your using but it should handle 5-5-5-15 timings as those would be more optimal. My OCZ DDR2-800 could overclock to 1020mhz on 5's and 15 timings with 2.1v so work on lowering that.
> 
> If your on H'20 you may hit 4.1-4.2ghz under 1.4v but If I were you I'd be content with where your at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not at that speed your contending with an i7 940 at stock speed...they are no slouch. Good luck


I still need to work on stability. I did some gaming yesterday, world of tanks, as well as mining overnight and until now no stability issues but when I run Prime one or two cores fail within about 10 min.

My ram is Corsair Dominator 1066 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145197.

It is good for 1066 @ 5-5-5-15 @ 2.1v but for the time being I am not touching it as I want to find the FSB wall with this combination.

I agree that this CPU is still fine at these speeds but this is OCN, so always max it









Edit: the speeds I can keep it at is ~ 3.8 ghz and not 4.0 as in the validation.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deni*
> 
> I still need to work on stability. I did some gaming yesterday, world of tanks, as well as mining overnight and until now no stability issues but when I run Prime one or two cores fail within about 10 min.
> 
> My ram is Corsair Dominator 1066 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145197.
> 
> It is good for 1066 @ 5-5-5-15 @ 2.1v but for the time being I am not touching it as I want to find the FSB wall with this combination.
> 
> I agree that this CPU is still fine at these speeds but this is OCN, so always max it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: the speeds I can keep it at is ~ 3.8 ghz and not 4.0 as in the validation.


If you have Vref lanes try tweaking lane #2...or whichever lane your board uses for address...on my board it is mandatory while overclocking. I will BSOD without the right adjustments...for me lane 2 is for address of die 0-1. On a 425 FSB +40mv is the min. I can stay stable with. If your not familiar with (GTL Vref) lanes then I recommend you do some homework on it...very useful for tweaking stability on higher FSB applications. It's also been know to keep your Vcore lower if tweaked right.

Good luck!!

Edit: Also your memory is good for 1100mhz at the timings i noted....so unless you can reach a 550FSB I would't worry about it


----------



## Halos

Ive got 2 Xeon E5430 (E0) for 65$(shipping included) from UK, and i got Xeon X5260(E0, 3.33ghz dualcore) for 23$(ship.inclu.) from Chisa(today it says Shipped







).

On the other hand, iam seeing some good options for Xeon X5460, but i dont want to spend my money







.

Boards that ive got:
ASUS P5K Deluxe Wifi/Ap
ASUS P5Q3 (ddr3)

I think it is going to be good winter, maybe i get one from stronger X5460/70 series, but, **** it...









My mind is trying to find DFI P45/X48 T2RS/T3RS, the green ones(LP). But that is hard to find, and i remember having them long time ago, as Maximus II Formula, P5Q-Deluxe, P5E3...







.


----------



## Larsonry

HP Benicia Board G33/G31 W/ L5420

1067A-xeon-latest-ben5.43.zip 703k .zip file


----------



## Deni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larsonry*
> 
> 
> 
> HP Benicia Board G33/G31 W/ L5420
> 
> 1067A-xeon-latest-ben5.43.zip 703k .zip file


That's a lot of Mhz


----------



## doyet

I know a few guys here are using the ASRock G41C-GS board. There is an OFFICIAL BIOS release today (17 DEC 13) version 1.40. stating that it updates the audio code.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/G41C-GS/?cat=Download&os=BIOS


----------



## Deni

Please add the Asus P5K (vanilla) to the compatibility list.


----------



## cyclist276

have an Asus p5kpl-am epu motherboard , trying x5450 but revision E, (the new one) need the microcode for that cpu into bios. anyone have one ? Boots up with

some unexpected shutdown , show needs bios upgrade when turning on. Bios 0501 newest one but missing the xeon info. , not sure how to use mmtool. I figured it

out and works great now. shutdown could have being due to heatsink not on properly, overheating, cheap plastic clips for securing. Success.


----------



## x11nt4

I bought a system on ebay with a GA-EP45T-UD3LR motherboard and the Xeon E5430 was recognized first try without any microcode updates.







I have done a video youtube of the ASUS P5E fun I had. 



 I found that a generic Intel G41 board worked correctly without BIOS microcode updates also. Once I get the 16GB of memory for the new board I will do some more testing and benchmarking / overclocking with the chip and see what all I can get out of it.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deni*
> 
> That's a lot of Mhz


Hellz ya that is a lot of Megahertz!







Makes me think of old time DOS benchmark utilities that will compare your system to an XT ! That should say "Comparable to an XT computer running at 71590184.00 MHz"


----------



## rodq

See the "lower" side when intel on-demand clock modulation kicks in VERY HARD. (Speed: ~470 Mhz)


----------



## g3p0

Well... I just pulled the trigger on these nice aluminum badges... I like them and needed to add a badge to my old case.
I don't need them all and would be willing to let them go here for something cheap.
They cost me $7 for ten, I am keeping 4, so that leaves 6 up for grabs when they show up.
I'm not looking to make anything off these, Just want my $7 back.
Supposed to be here by 2/4, if anyone else likes them I will let them go after they show up.


----------



## Larsonry

I bought a colored Badge as you can see in Bellas pic. Neat idea plus resale value jumps!







)


----------



## Larsonry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deni*
> 
> That's a lot of Mhz


Get you some! Lol nah thats a glich... 2.5ghz heh


----------



## foltster

Anxious to join the club. Got my x5460 and EVGA 780i SLI ready to go.

Waiting on my stickers, in customs now.

Are there any low cost, good performing heatsink/fan combos you recommend?


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foltster*
> 
> Anxious to join the club. Got my x5460 and EVGA 780i SLI ready to go.
> 
> Waiting on my stickers, in customs now.
> 
> Are there any low cost, good performing heatsink/fan combos you recommend?


I am finding out my slanq likes ALOT of voltage. ie 1.3v core @ 3.8ghz and 1.4v core @ 4.0ghz. The only way I can get stable. I hope you have a SLBBA chipset. I may order one if i pickup this other 780i sli motherboard locally.

Overall I have had a very very pleasant experiance with overclocking on my 780i chipset minus the g. skill pro not running at over 1090mhz i've had great success. This box runs battlefield 4 with one single gtx 460 @60fps with some slight dips to mid 40s during certain maps. I suggest you pair that thing with at LEAST a gtx570 or better yet one of those new r9s









Good Luck with the overclock

Nic


----------



## Deni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foltster*
> 
> Anxious to join the club. Got my x5460 and EVGA 780i SLI ready to go.
> 
> Waiting on my stickers, in customs now.
> 
> Are there any low cost, good performing heatsink/fan combos you recommend?


I use the Cooler Master 212+. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065

I don't think you can beat it at that price.

I have a x3363 running 8.5x450 @ 1.376v and the hottest core so far is 60c (general usage and World of Tanks game).


----------



## foltster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> I am finding out my slanq likes ALOT of voltage. ie 1.3v core @ 3.8ghz and 1.4v core @ 4.0ghz. The only way I can get stable. I hope you have a SLBBA chipset. I may order one if i pickup this other 780i sli motherboard locally.
> 
> Overall I have had a very very pleasant experiance with overclocking on my 780i chipset minus the g. skill pro not running at over 1090mhz i've had great success. This box runs battlefield 4 with one single gtx 460 @60fps with some slight dips to mid 40s during certain maps. I suggest you pair that thing with at LEAST a gtx570 or better yet one of those new r9s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck with the overclock
> 
> Nic


I did get an SLBBA chip. Hopefully it clocks well.

I will be more then happy to get to 3.8ghz stable for daily use and maybe a little higher for some benchmarking.

I have looked at the cooly 212+ and a few others, they almost all seem the same for the most part. Thanks for the recommendation. Do you know of any in the $20 price range?


----------



## n1sm

@foltster

Man, I'd get your hands on one of the h100 refurbs by corsair. I ended up using one of my 2 h80s on it. @ 3.8ghz i see 62c on my hottest core. when im overclocked at 4.0ghz i see 75c on the hottest core. Now these are full load temps during prime 95 benching over 12hrs. I just left the system up and hwmon on and let it go while i was at work and it gave me those values.

Just make sure when you order a heatsink to get the best air cooler or a decent watercooler. These cpus tend to be REALLY warm and even my zalman cnps9000a couldn't keep up with it. The 9000a runs a 90mm fan and is a 2lb copper heatsink if i remember correctly.

At any rate i'd save another $15 and order an h80, IF it'll fit your case. I had to vacate my nice new cheap thermaltake v3 black and go back into my crappy old Ultra case just to fit the rad and dual fans.

I think a h50/60 would fit a standard atx case, i know it'll fit a v3 black as I tried without one fan and my h80 fit fine. Either way, your choice. I got my h80 for like $38 and change shipped from frys. It was a refurb but really looks new so Im guessing it was a return and sent to manufacturer for immediate refurb.

Good Luck man


----------



## foltster

Fry's seems to have the H80s on back order. Tempted to get an H100 if I could find one under $50 but it also seems like those have more leakage issues?

I also dont know if I really want to go with water cooling, so much to go wrong. I used to run water on my old overclocked athlon XP system but it seems like air cooling as come a long way now what with the heat pipes and huge quiet fans.


----------



## n1sm

Just saying man, my really nice $65 zalman didn't do dick for the x5460. Its a really hot chip, both of the ones i got were. If you have a SLBBA you may see a difference but for me with the SLANQ I just was unlucky. I will probably lap them both after i've got things dialed in for bf3/bf4 on both rigs. I just need to beable to come upstairs and sit down and rock out on bf4 just like i can on the downstairs pc









Call me spoiled or whatever but I have standards and my gf doesn't like me lurking in the basement too much. At least if I'm upstairs she wont complain too much as I cant go into tearing things down up here like i can in the basement. Plus shes right across the hall in the bedroom so if any tomfoolery occurs then she can stop it promptly without me enjoying myself too much.

Im starting to think i need a more pc/gaming friendly girlfriend, but those are far and very few between.

Nic


----------



## lovecary

I think most likely it's the temp sensor bug. I oc my X5420 to 3.0G and the AIDA64 showed it's 60C+ but I felt cool when i touched the heat sink; therefore I though it's a bug.


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> Just saying man, my really nice $65 zalman didn't do dick for the x5460. Its a really hot chip, both of the ones i got were. If you have a SLBBA you may see a difference but for me with the SLANQ I just was unlucky. I will probably lap them both after i've got things dialed in for bf3/bf4 on both rigs. I just need to beable to come upstairs and sit down and rock out on bf4 just like i can on the downstairs pc


I will second that, just put my x5460 back in my rig to check and yes it clocks farther, but this *IS* a hot chip

Prime95 1hour *max* temps on Maximus II Formula, sustained temps are approx 5-10 deg cooler even while benching..

X5460 @ 4GHz 1.3v (SLBBA)
75c core#0,
66c core#1 (the cool one)
72c core#2 & #3

My E5450 @ 4GHz 1.25v (SLBBM)
67 core#0
63 core#1 (the cool one)
66 cores#2 & #3

I'm going to re-seat the cooler, this is with an H100.
not much different than decent air cooling...
I am seeing a pattern with the cores and I'm not sure if it's in the chips, the sticker mod, or something with the board, but these temps follow the same pattern on my P5Q Pro...


----------



## dron77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lovecary*
> 
> I think most likely it's the temp sensor bug. I oc my X5420 to 3.0G and the AIDA64 showed it's 60C+ but I felt cool when i touched the heat sink; therefore I though it's a bug.


I have the same bug too ([email protected],5GHZ). AIDA64 shows 60C+ but when I touched motherboard from the back side (at the processor place), it felt about +-35C. Now I'm just ignoring that temperature.


----------



## user13m

hey guys im new to this but have been looking to put a lga771 xeon into my asus p5n-t deluxe board . I recently purchased a pin sticker to change the leads and a x5450 . I got everything in the mail last night and I cut the 775 socket and it seems to look and fit the 771. It has a little bit of a wiggle when you move it the sticker is applied exactly like the tutorial picture and is inline with all the contact point . i reflashed my bios to 1702 wich is what is needed for this cpu and when i installed the cpu and tried and start my machine all it does it sit with a black screen no post no beeps nothing on the screen i have reseated many many times and reapplied the socket sticker 2 or 3 times now i dunno what im doing wrong PLEASE HELP!!

mother board : http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5NT_Deluxe/
cpu: http://ark.intel.com/products/33083

flashed with: Core 2 Quad Q9550(rev.E0,2.83GHz,1333FSB,L2:12MB) 1.02G 1106 and also : Core 2 Quad Q9650(rev.E0,3.00GHz,1333FSB,L2:12MB) 1.02G 1106


----------



## user13m




----------



## NeoT

^^ Few quick checks:

- Hope there are no left overs of the plastic inside the socket. Blow it hard.. just to ensure
- Chop the sticker below F, so that the pins are more exposed (this was the case with me. Sticker was covering those pins and after chopping/cleaning it worked)


----------



## user13m

so i just tried what you stated neoT and it didnt work i cut both ends off the sticker just the ones close to the left and right where the adhesive is and it didnt make a difference allmost had me excited







im really starting to think my cpu i bought on ebay is junk and the guy is lieing to me


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user13m*
> 
> so i just tried what you stated neoT and it didnt work i cut both ends off the sticker just the ones close to the left and right where the adhesive is and it didnt make a difference allmost had me excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im really starting to think my cpu i bought on ebay is junk and the guy is lieing to me


It can take several re-seats, even if it seems perfect. Don't give up yet my friend


----------



## NeoT

Is the CPU fitting easily or do you have to push it a bit?


----------



## user13m

it drops right in exactly like my socket 775 no effort just put it in and wiggle to make sure its seated . i have my e8500 dual core in it now and its working fine the sticker is fine I tested it with a multi meter


----------



## TerminalVoltage

These quad cores are made from two separate dies. So just like every CPU is different, so to are the dies and individual cores. Cores 0 and 1 on my X5460 don't like to go above 450 FSB. Cores 2 and 3 will run all night without failing. A stress test doesn't reflect every day use and honestly hitting 70 degrees in a stress test doesn't bother me, that's the point of the program. I'm usually mid to upper 60's but I may hit 70. My gaming temps are about 65, that's what matters to me. Is it "way too hot"? Intel's spec sheet would say no. Even the newer CPU's and GPU's don't throttle 'till they hit mid 90 to 100. They are built on a smaller manufacturing process and can tolerate less voltage. These chips are tougher than you think

My E5200 @4.1 with 1.375 volts would reach mid 90 degrees during stressing. And yes it was on the hot side when gaming too, this is why I never put more voltage int it and tried to go further. It has performed for years without issue and would likely do fine well into the future had I not replaced it with my X5460. I foresee these chips lasting will past their gaming usefulness if volts are kept in spec. Remember voltage and temperatures both cause degradation, but high voltage doesn't need high temps to do damage.

@g3p0
It's also funny you mention core 1 is the cool one, that's true for me too. If I remember correctly, core 1 fails first if I overclock too far and core zero fails if my FSB is too high. How about others out there? Do any of you have the same "Cool core"? There could be a pattern here, and possibly something to look into.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user13m*
> 
> hey guys im new to this but have been looking to put a lga771 xeon into my asus p5n-t deluxe board . I recently purchased a pin sticker to change the leads and a x5450 . I got everything in the mail last night and I cut the 775 socket and it seems to look and fit the 771. It has a little bit of a wiggle when you move it the sticker is applied exactly like the tutorial picture and is inline with all the contact point . i reflashed my bios to 1702 wich is what is needed for this cpu and when i installed the cpu and tried and start my machine all it does it sit with a black screen no post no beeps nothing on the screen i have reseated many many times and reapplied the socket sticker 2 or 3 times now i dunno what im doing wrong PLEASE HELP!!
> 
> mother board : http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5NT_Deluxe/
> cpu: http://ark.intel.com/products/33083
> 
> flashed with: Core 2 Quad Q9550(rev.E0,2.83GHz,1333FSB,L2:12MB) 1.02G 1106 and also : Core 2 Quad Q9650(rev.E0,3.00GHz,1333FSB,L2:12MB) 1.02G 1106


Do you have a multimeter? I'd say it's your sticker, read post 875 of this thread. Your pics look fine best I can see.


----------



## pyfviperx

Confirmed not working on Asus Maximus Formula x38


----------



## NeoT

Here are my core temperatures:



This is with idle load:



Seems my core 1 is highest


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> Seems my core 1 is highest


Well you just shot down my theory.







I was thinking that maybe one of those pins that don't get used in this mod might be for core 1, doesn't seem like it now.


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Well you just shot down my theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that maybe one of those pins that don't get used in this mod might be for core 1, doesn't seem like it now.


Hold on. What I am using is a yorkfield-cl series CPU (x33x3) and I didn't have to update the BIOS on any of my motherboards. So keep on exploring and treat mine as interesting outlier


----------



## user13m

i tested the sticker and i just reseated the cpu like 20x so its safe to say i have a garbage cpu off ebay YYYAAAYYYYYYY


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user13m*
> 
> i tested the sticker and i just reseated the cpu like 20x so its safe to say i have a garbage cpu off ebay YYYAAAYYYYYYY


What are you getting on your multimeter for your measurement? I just tried a core 2 and got .594 or .600 mega Ohms. Do you have another sticker to try? If so change it and handle it very carefully, they can be quite delicate. I'm not ready to call the CPU bad yet. They aren't impossible to kill, but they're pretty tough and don't go bad very often. I've only seen two reasons a modded computer won't boot up in this thread. They are motherboard incompatibility (X series Intel chipsets) and bad stickers. You don't ave an X series chipset soooo......

Edit: You have the same mod sticker I have and guess what...they are crap. The first sticker I used didn't work and I wasted a lot of time on this. Thankfully I had two and the second worked perfect. Another person here had two in a row bad. I'm going to say you didn't replace it as recommended in the post I pointed you to. So here it is in black and white *Replace your sticker!* Or don't and keep going in circles and blame the CPU....


----------



## n1sm

@user13m

Submit it to ebay protection. I had a situation a few months ago and the seller was trying to not take responsibility and neither was the postal service. Ebay made it right and I reordered my parts albeit I was out of time to complete the project and still lost out on it. All worked out for me so to speak.

Nic


----------



## user13m

I tested the sticker more then a dozen times and its working fine it crosses the two pins and works every time I tested it I don't have another sticker at the moment i would need to order more I have found someone local who is selling the exact same model CPU so I am gonna get it and tested the new one out surely both cpu's aren't garbage


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user13m*
> 
> I tested the sticker more then a dozen times and its working fine it crosses the two pins and works every time I tested it I don't have another sticker at the moment i would need to order more I have found someone local who is selling the exact same model CPU so I am gonna get it and tested the new one out surely both cpu's aren't garbage


I looked at your pics back on page 92 i believe. I noticed to few minor issues that you can try to correct.

1. your socket tab trimming job looks a bit iffy...according to what I see in the picture there is some taper near the bottom where the tabs used to be...that needs to be trimmed flush all the way to the bottom on both sides.
Please dont be critical as this is what cause my board not to post.

2. your sticker also has taper, near the top it appears to be lined up...near the bottom it looks as though it's drifitng to one side...try to correct this it is very crammed while sitting in the socket.

3. It's hard to tell if you have any bent pins or broken pinnacles (pin tips) based on the picture provided. Grab a magnifying glass if you have access to one. Verify that all of your pins are in similar condition. One broken pinnacle will cause a no boot. Also seems as though your adapter may have some wear near the alignment holes as if you tried to latch the socket while the pins were rubbing on the sticker...hard to tell.

Cross your " T's" and dot your "I's" at this point...but if I had to put money on the cause of your issue I would say your socket tabs need more trimming. Good luck!!!


----------



## xxpenguinxx

A friend of mine is currently running my old GA-G31M-ES2L + Pentium D setup, and he's in need of a better CPU. He just ordered a X5460, hopefully it works.


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> 1. your socket tab trimming job looks a bit iffy...according to what I see in the picture there is some taper near the bottom where the tabs used to be...that needs to be trimmed flush all the way to the bottom on both sides.
> Please dont be critical as this is what cause my board not to post.


Exactly this was the case with me with one of the board (P5Q Pro)
Quote:


> 3. It's hard to tell if you have any bent pins or broken pinnacles (pin tips) based on the picture provided. Grab a magnifying glass if you have access to one. Verify that all of your pins are in similar condition. One broken pinnacle will cause a no boot. Also seems as though your adapter may have some wear near the alignment holes as if you tried to latch the socket while the pins were rubbing on the sticker...hard to tell.


Same here, I had one bent pin and magnifying glass helped. Interestingly, the regular 775 cpu was booting fine.









So, better take a magnifying glass and give a real hard look with patience obviously.


----------



## lovecary

make sure that the bios ver is up to date!


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lovecary*
> 
> make sure that the bios ver is up to date!


It should still post even without a modified bios. The fact that he's no posting at all leads me to believe it's a seating issue


----------



## user13m

BIOS has been updated already if its a seatingissue should I put in 771 with out the sticker and see if I get a post beep or will it not post? Or fry something


----------



## n1sm

I'd recommend you not install the 771 in the socket unless its stickered. I cant remember the pin out config for the 771 but im sure improper voltage from the wrong contacts could potentially damage the chip or board. Id order new stickers or find a 775 chip to sub in to make sure the board is good. I used my e8400 and my q8200 on both of my boxes and even after modding the socket the both booted first time.

I did have more problems with the 780i due to not trimming the socket 100% clear. This issue was brought about due to working in limited lighting and dog tired. I also decided to be a short cutting sob and trim the socket while in the case instead of pulling 2 small thumb screws and sliding the mother board tray out of my box. Yea, I know stupid move but i was anxious and couldn't wait another day for t3h 771 powaz to exist in my machine!!!

I would re-seat the chip man it took the 780i like 5 seats and even then i had to press on the bios chip as it was further causing booting issues. Even to this day I have to re-seat my bios chip if it doesn't remain in a static position. I wont rma my board for something so silly, just keep wiggling the bios chip in the socket to re-seat it.









Good luck on re-seating the chip


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> I'd recommend you not install the 771 in the socket unless its stickered. I cant remember the pin out config for the 771 but im sure improper voltage from the wrong contacts could potentially damage the chip or board. Id order new stickers or find a 775 chip to sub in to make sure the board is good. I used my e8400 and my q8200 on both of my boxes and even after modding the socket the both booted first time.
> 
> I did have more problems with the 780i due to not trimming the socket 100% clear. This issue was brought about due to working in limited lighting and dog tired. I also decided to be a short cutting sob and trim the socket while in the case instead of pulling 2 small thumb screws and sliding the mother board tray out of my box. Yea, I know stupid move but i was anxious and couldn't wait another day for t3h 771 powaz to exist in my machine!!!
> 
> I would re-seat the chip man it took the 780i like 5 seats and even then i had to press on the bios chip as it was further causing booting issues. Even to this day I have to re-seat my bios chip if it doesn't remain in a static position. I wont rma my board for something so silly, just keep wiggling the bios chip in the socket to re-seat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck on re-seating the chip


+1 on installing without an adapter...your only asking for trouble.+

I got mine on the 2nd time around. I like you, did not remove my motherboard either. Lol I dont think I even unplugged my CPU fan lmao. The GB DS3R board i just sold i got the very first time.

Seriously, the easiest way to trim it is to use a box cutter pulling towards you...once you get your initial groove cut just put pressure and rock the blade back and forth...its not metal but merely s powder composite resin. Once your finished blow (not spit) your socket clean.


----------



## x11nt4

If anyone is looking, an ebay seller has some E5450's for $34.99 + 1.50S/H Have 4 left

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380799849288?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> +1 on installing without an adapter...your only asking for trouble.+
> 
> I got mine on the 2nd time around. I like you, did not remove my motherboard either. Lol I dont think I even unplugged my CPU fan lmao. The GB DS3R board i just sold i got the very first time.
> 
> Seriously, the easiest way to trim it is to use a box cutter pulling towards you...once you get your initial groove cut just put pressure and rock the blade back and forth...its not metal but merely s powder composite resin. Once your finished blow (not spit) your socket clean.


All great advice. I did install a E5420 I didn't care too much about without sticker into a G41 board that I didn't care much about and both survived the test. However, I would recommend a sticker just in case. CYA method usually never fails







A new sharp blade makes it real easy to "saw" through that composite socket.


----------



## user13m

SOOO..... i bought another socket lga771 cpu e5450 dunno the difference between a x and e but hey they are both quad cores so anyways i installed the sticker on the new e5450 and nothing same outcome no post no picture on screen nothing at all so now i have two intel x/e5450"s lol i need to buy a new sticker i tested the one i have and the connection points cross the two pads over but i guess it doesnt wanna work with it


----------



## user13m

this is my sticker its not working but i tried this to get it to work i used 3m double sided adhesive cut to fit around the sticker part to hold it down


so i have two now and ones e and the other is x difference is the x uses more power and operates at a cooler temp


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user13m*
> 
> this is my sticker its not working but i tried this to get it to work i used 3m double sided adhesive cut to fit around the sticker part to hold it down


Well you have an excellent pic of the adapters no to buy if yoiu choose to get more. User davtylica was selling some adapters and he may still have some. Send him a PM and see if you can work a deal for a couple.

I also installed my CPU without an adapter, it didn't hurt anything. I'm pretty sure these are just addressing pins (high/low) that tell the mobo what's in the socket.


----------



## Crowbgd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *000000*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> p5q-asus-deluxe-2301_xeon.zip 1167k .zip file
> 
> 
> Or you can do it by yourself using attached microcodes and MMTOOL to insert them into the BIOS image:
> 
> lga771_microcodes.zip 16k .zip file
> 
> 
> MMTOOL3.26.zip 156k .zip file


This microcodes I can use for moding bios for Xeon E5410?


----------



## skora

First Post

Hellos everybody!









Been following this for a few weeks now. Already ordered my stickers ($5.31 for 10). They show "Dispatched over seas" on Singpost sight. USPS shows the info has been transferred, but have not taken possession. I have a nice shiny SLBBM E5450 ($35 delivered) just waiting to go into my P5Q-Pro. Pairing it with a Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer. I'm waiting for my mind to be blown. I'm doing both this CPU upgrade and will start rebuilding my OS onto a new SSD (Intel 530, not the fastest, but I'm only dealing with Sata II anyway, After rebates with some software package, only $104 delivered for the 240gb.) All this should relieve the bottleneck of my 7950 Black Edition (925mhz core) I picked off the egg in Oct for $180 after rebates and came with 4 games.

Cheapest most value centric upgrade I've ever done. Loving 3D gaming with an inexpensive HP 2311gt. Might sell the 7950 (have you seen the prices on ebay!?!) and go to team Green and 3d Vision since you've all helped me save so much money.

Anyone have an idea how long it takes to get to the States once the stickers have been "Dispatched?"

Wanted to say thanks for everyone that's staying on this, modding BIOS's, trouble shooting, etc. I'm very excited for Christmas break this year.

sKora


----------



## x11nt4

Ebay listing for 1 Xeon E5430 $21.99 + 1.50 S/H if anyone is interested. Their E5450's appear to have sold out.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5430-2-66GHz-1333-12M-Quad-Core-SLBBK-CPU-/380799862371?pt=US_Server_CPUs_Processors&hash=item58a970c663

They also have some E5420's for $17.99 + 1.50S/H

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-SLANV-E5420-Quad-Core-2-5GHz-12MB-1333MHz-FSB-CPU-/380799852882?pt=US_Server_CPUs_Processors&hash=item58a970a152


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skora*
> 
> First Post
> 
> Anyone have an idea how long it takes to get to the States once the stickers have been "Dispatched?"
> 
> sKora


The stuff I have ordered from China and Hong Kong usually took about 3 weeks to get to my door....


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Before attempting to install the CPU, do I need to update the BIOS codes for functions like virtualization to work correctly?

I'm trying add the new codes to my GA-G31M-ES2L BIOS but it says "not enough space for adding ROM." The BIOS is 512KB in size. I don't know if this BIOS is in bin form or not because gigabyte uses the revision number as the file extension.

Here's the different BIOS's available: http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3134#bios


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Before attempting to install the CPU, do I need to update the BIOS codes for functions like virtualization to work correctly?
> 
> I'm trying add the new codes to my GA-G31M-ES2L BIOS but it says "not enough space for adding ROM." The BIOS is 512KB in size. I don't know if this BIOS is in bin form or not because gigabyte uses the revision number as the file extension.
> 
> Here's the different BIOS's available: http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3134#bios


I did not have to alter the bios at all on my GA-EP45-UD3LR . I would try it first without bios mod, it wont hurt anything. If it does not have a microcode, it should tell you that. then at that point i'd look at doing the microcode update.


----------



## pioneerisloud

I didn't have to either for my ga-965p-ds3. Sse4 and vt-x is missing on mine but that could be from my old board.


----------



## foltster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I didn't have to either for my ga-965p-ds3. Sse4 and vt-x is missing on mine but that could be from my old board.


From what I have read a microcode update would likely enable those features. I couldnt care less about sse4 but VT-x is a huge benefit if you want to run any virtual machines.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foltster*
> 
> From what I have read a microcode update would likely enable those features. I couldnt care less about sse4 but VT-x is a huge benefit if you want to run any virtual machines.


Being able to run virtual machines is a must, that's half the reason for going with the Xeon. I'm wondering if I can delete some microcode for CPUs I'm never going to use like the Celerons and Pentium 4s, so I can fit in the Xeon code.


----------



## foltster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Being able to run virtual machines is a must, that's half the reason for going with the Xeon. I'm wondering if I can delete some microcode for CPUs I'm never going to use like the Celerons and Pentium 4s, so I can fit in the Xeon code.


You can run them either way but VT-x allows the virtual machine to run more directly on the CPU instead of emulating a CPU on top of the OS. I think that what a of people of have done is exactly what you described, removing the microcode for a CPU that wont ever use and slotting in the one for their xeon instead. I will probably have to add the microcode to my ASUS board once I get my stickers in but I haven't tackled that yet because my 780i board doesn't appear to need an update.


----------



## Death Dealer

Work threw away a server with Xeon 771 cpu in it that I snatched, I also have a Gigabyte G41MT-S2PT motherboard stored away as a back-up.

How do I get these stickers (edit) and will the board work, or will I have to do any bios fixes too?


----------



## pioneerisloud

I never could figure out the microcodes so I just left mine on the stock bios lol.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Being able to run virtual machines is a must, that's half the reason for going with the Xeon. I'm wondering if I can delete some microcode for CPUs I'm never going to use like the Celerons and Pentium 4s, so I can fit in the Xeon code.


I'd be careful doing something like that, one bad mistake and your mobo is a brick. I completely replace the stock microcode in AMI BIOS with the Xeon microcode packet (P6) from the donor BIOS. The down side is you get a boot up message about updating the BIOS if you install a regular 775 CPU. Not really an issue though, just flash it back to original to reverse the mod. If you're not sure it will fit, extract them both and compare the size of the two files. *As others have stated though, try the stock BIOS first.* Just have your modded BIOS ready if you need it.

I'm not a professional BIOS modder but I know one trick is to replace the logo with a smaller one to make room if you still need it. There are programs out there to change it and MMTool may work, but I have never tried. You shouldn't need to do that if you just exchange microcode packets.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I'll try the stock bios first, I just want to have everything prepared so I can get it up and running with ease. The motherboard has dual bios on it so if the flash does go wrong it will most likely just load the backup and let me reflash.


----------



## x11nt4

I would go as far to say that one should always try the last official or even beta bios made by the manufacturer first before tinkering with the bios code because things can go very wrong very fast if you are not comfortably familiar with bios mods. And I also would say the GB boards are probably the best testing platforms for bios mod because of the dual bios. Old days one could pull the eeprom, and reflash it on another motherboard or with a programmer, but with these bios chips now days, i'm guessing it would be no fun ( if possible ) to use a programming card of some sort to gain back your old bios. My GA-EP45-UD3LR with bios F5 recognizes the SSE4 +VT-X This is a pure guess, but seeing other posts on this forum, it appears GB seems to be using the same microcode string on most of their 775 boards. The SSE4 and VT-X might be a feature they added in later bios revisions on older 775 boards.


----------



## 000000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowbgd*
> 
> This microcodes I can use for moding bios for Xeon E5410?


Yes, these microcodes are suitable for any LGA771 Intel Xeon CPU made with 45nm process (CPUIDs 10676/1067A).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I'm trying add the new codes to my GA-G31M-ES2L BIOS but it says "not enough space for adding ROM." The BIOS is 512KB in size. I don't know if this BIOS is in bin form or not because gigabyte uses the revision number as the file extension.


I just checked your BIOS image (G31MES2L.FI). There is about ~11KB of free space


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


>CBROM195.exe G31MES2L.FI /D

=================================================================
  0. System BIOS       20000h(128.00K)1493Eh(82.31K)tt.BIN
  1. XGROUP CODE       0E630h(57.55K)0A281h(40.63K)awardext.rom
  2. ACPI table        042D4h(16.71K)0195Bh(6.34K)ACPITBL.BIN
  3. EPA LOGO          0168Ch(5.64K)0030Dh(0.76K)AwardBmp.bmp
  4. GROUP ROM[18]     03560h(13.34K)023F6h(8.99K)ggroup.bin
  5. GROUP ROM[20]     028C0h(10.19K)01E8Ch(7.64K)ffgroup.bin
  6. YGROUP ROM        0C300h(48.75K)06748h(25.82K)awardeyt.rom
  7. GROUP ROM[22]     0F630h(61.55K)006A9h(1.67K)tgroup.bin
  8. GROUP ROM[23]     0F630h(61.55K)0015Bh(0.34K)t1group.bin
  9. GROUP ROM[24]     0F630h(61.55K)0055Eh(1.34K)t2group.bin
 10. GROUP ROM[ 0]     078C0h(30.19K)02D5Ah(11.34K)_EN_CODE.BIN
 11. VGA ROM[1]        0C000h(48.00K)078C6h(30.19K)BLB_1471.DAT
 12. MINIT             085C0h(33.44K)085EEh(33.48K)MEMINIT.BIN
 13. PCI ROM[A]        0A800h(42.00K)06479h(25.12K)AR8131.lom
 14. LOGO1 ROM         00B64h(2.85K)00520h(1.28K)dbios.bmp
 15. GV3                022ADh(8.67K)00BD6h(2.96K)PPMINIT.ROM
 16. OEM0 CODE         03006h(12.01K)022A6h(8.66K)SBF.BIN
(SP) NCPUCODE          1B000h(108.00K)1B000h(108.00K)NCPUCODE.BIN

  Total compress code space  = 66000h(408.00K)
  Total compressed code size = 63396h(396.90K)
  Remain compress code space = 02C8Ah(11.13K)




This space is enough to add one more microcode into your BIOS image.
Just check your CPUID (10676 or 1067A) and choose the only one microcode, that matched your CPU:
Quote:


> cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> _... or ..._
> cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin


BTW, a single microcode file could be inserted directly (i.e without combining it with ncpucode.bin):

Code:



Code:


cbrom.exe bios.bin /cpucode microcode_filename.bin

It's better to rename it before inserting to something shorter than above names (make it matches the 8.3 length format, e.g _newcode.bin_)


----------



## anku

hello.

I'm new to this, but I want to try
Intel Xeon E5440 2.66 GHz Quad-Core (EU80574KJ073N) on ASUS P5B deluxe or Asus p5b. what do you think, it will work?


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anku*
> 
> hello.
> 
> I'm new to this, but I want to try
> Intel Xeon E5440 2.66 GHz Quad-Core (EU80574KJ073N) on ASUS P5B deluxe or Asus p5b. what do you think, it will work?


You tell me? The information is here if you read through some of the posts. Educate yourself


----------



## Crowbgd

000000 thx


----------



## Butternut101

@davtylica you're too funny but yes new comers to the thread needs to read through as many of us have







also up grades on the back up coming soon


----------



## Crowbgd

Does anyone tried Keon 5462 from Mac Pro to mod? He has a FSB 1600s. I have 2 pcs. Motherboard Asus P5QL pro


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowbgd*
> 
> Does anyone tried Keon 5462 from Mac Pro to mod? He has a FSB 1600s. I have 2 pcs. Motherboard Asus P5QL pro


I know someone has tried a 5472 and is working.

I am also looking for a 5462 or 5472, to be tried on my P5Q Pro.


----------



## Crowbgd

2nd time
Asus P5QL Pro and E5410 clocked to 2,8 on deff Voltage. Works good Tem on Idle 25C


----------



## Crowbgd

Not all good. Now i se on CPUZ SSE 4.1 not present. On first CPU is SSE 4.1 be present.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> I know someone has tried a 5472 and is working.
> 
> I am also looking for a 5462 or 5472, to be tried on my P5Q Pro.


The only real issue is ensuring the chipset will support a 1600 FSB before getting one. There's no reason they wouldn't work in this case, the Intel 43/45 chipset supports 1600 FSB. I tried on an HP with a G33 chipset to boot up with 1400 FSB using a BSEL mod, It won't boot. I get a beep code so it posts and doesn't like the CPU. I know the Chipset doesn't support 1600 and that's the issue. I think HP also made it so the board wont boot with a 1600 FSB CPU. My X5460, 1333 45Nm CPU works fine though. I may tinker with modding the BIOS some more, but my options are limited


----------



## doyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowbgd*
> 
> Not all good. Now i se on CPUZ SSE 4.1 not present. On first CPU is SSE 4.1 be present.


You are still working with the E5410, right? Be sure you have the proper microcode because for the E5410 you may have: 10676 (SLANW) or 1067A (QFUU, SLBBC)


----------



## Butternut101

I used an E5472 on a Gigabyte G41 and an Asus G41 they both booted just fine without any mods to bios the only thing that killed it was that it didn't run at its rated speed it stayed at 2.5ghz -=0\ I got to find a cpu that runs at 1333 considering im not realy trying to OC them since they'll just be a back up rig and a rig for my GF


----------



## TheProfiteer

Got a confirmed working x5460 on a Gigabyte GA-EP45t-UD3LR. No message, right out of the box did not even have to update bios.

Ooooh and it's a DDR3 board too! A lil picky with the ram, but works with most 2gb sticks


----------



## Crowbgd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyet*
> 
> You are still working with the E5410, right? Be sure you have the proper microcode because for the E5410 you may have: 10676 (SLANW) or 1067A (QFUU, SLBBC)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowbgd*
> 
> Not all good. Now i se on CPUZ SSE 4.1 not present. On first CPU is SSE 4.1 be present.


I have SLBBC E5410 but on this borad i flash original bios rom 1004.


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> The only real issue is ensuring the chipset will support a 1600 FSB before getting one. There's no reason they wouldn't work in this case, the Intel 43/45 chipset supports 1600 FSB. I tried on an HP with a G33 chipset to boot up with 1400 FSB using a BSEL mod, It won't boot. I get a beep code so it posts and doesn't like the CPU. I know the Chipset doesn't support 1600 and that's the issue. I think HP also made it so the board wont boot with a 1600 FSB CPU. My X5460, 1333 45Nm CPU works fine though. I may tinker with modding the BIOS some more, but my options are limited


Do you think P5Q Pro will support? It has FSB rated at 1600?


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> Do you think P5Q Pro will support? It has FSB rated at 1600?


Yes the mobo specs specifically say it supports a 1600 FSB. I can run 1800 (450) on stock voltage, so you should have no problems. However why you would buy this chip is beyond me. I have seen several X5460's go for 35-40 shipped in the last couple of days. just bumping the X5460 to 1600 FSB will leave the 5472 in the dust given how much higher the CPU will be clocked. You give up alot not having the higher multipliers. The premium you will pay for less performance going for a 5472 over a 5460 or 5450 is just silly. The only reason to get it is if you can't overclock in the BIOS which the P5Q pro does an excellent job of.


----------



## Crowbgd

Ok enter microcrode and 2nd set is OK

Untitled.png 281k .png file


----------



## Crowbgd

Linx E5410 2,8

linx.png 89k .png file


----------



## g3p0

Just a heads up, there's a lot of E5450's available =>*here*<=

I offered $40 and it was accepted almost immediately, maybe he'll go less...


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Yes the mobo specs specifically say it supports a 1600 FSB. I can run 1800 (450) on stock voltage, so you should have no problems. However why you would buy this chip is beyond me. I have seen several X5460's go for 35-40 shipped in the last couple of days. just bumping the X5460 to 1600 FSB will leave the 5472 in the dust given how much higher the CPU will be clocked. You give up alot not having the higher multipliers. The premium you will pay for less performance going for a 5472 over a 5460 or 5450 is just silly. The only reason to get it is if you can't overclock in the BIOS which the P5Q pro does an excellent job of.


+1























the X5460, and the E5450 are the two best bang for buck chips to go for this setup.

Got me one of each!


----------



## TerminalVoltage

@NeoT

If I were to buy a CPU for modding right now I'd buy this...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5460-/331092882904?pt=CPUs&hash=item4d16ac75d8

I see deals like this all the time. Ask the seller and verify you'll get an SLBBA chip and jump on one if you're going to upgrade. You have all the info you need.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> @NeoT
> 
> If I were to buy a CPU for modding right now I'd buy this...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5460-/331092882904?pt=CPUs&hash=item4d16ac75d8
> 
> I see deals like this all the time. Ask the seller and verify you'll get an SLBBA chip and jump on one if you're going to upgrade. You have all the info you need.


great price

only thing is the x5460s are all (C0) stepping and can be a bit hot, if on air for around the same price I think a E5450 SLBBM is much better.


----------



## maluckey

I'm running an E5450,

http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1384920

It's a bit hotter than the 5430, "A" stepping, but manageable with reasonable setups. I hit about 64C under "Extreme Stress" mode with IntelBurnTest on the E5450 after 10 or so minutes. It ran cooler with the E5430 at the same voltages...don't know why...

Still, I ran the E5430 with the pump unplugged to test how much abuse it could take. It shut down at 95C a few times, so I guess TJMax is 85C.

When cooled and rebooted (and pump plugged in) It was rock-solid stable for another 3 hours of IBT Extreme Stress abuse. These are SOLID CPU's and take some serious abuse.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

The pic is of an SLBBA but I recommend asking just to make sure. No CPU is guaranteed to be a great overclocker no matter what stepping. It seems that Xeons are better binned chips than your average core 2 though. I'd expect them to be though considering how much more they cost originally.
edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> great price
> 
> only thing is the *edited* are all (*edited*) stepping and can be a bit hot, if on air for around the same price I think a E5450 SLBBM is much better.


If you are trying to say the X5460 doesn't come in E0 stepping that is a bunch of rubbish. *All* 54xx Xeon CPU's are available in E0 stepping. Edit out you misinformation and if you have told anybody else otherwise, let them know as well. We don't need to spread false info...

There also seems to be the notion the E0 stepping CPU's are far better overclockers. This is not necessarily true. look at Core 2 overclocking world records and you will see all steppings listed. The move from C0 to E0 didn't change much if you read the Intel datasheet. They removed a potentially hazardous chemical from the manufacturing process and added a power instruction.


----------



## RKDxpress

Hi All: Purchased a x5460 and an adapter on E-bay this afternoon for my Ga-EP45-UD3R. This evening I discovered this site and just had to sighn up when I noticed I bought the xeon mentioned by TerminalVoltage"s post. Can't wait to try this with the 4 gigs of OCZ 8500 I have. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> The pic is of an SLBBA but I recommend asking just to make sure. No CPU is guaranteed to be a great overclocker no matter what stepping. It seems that Xeons are better binned chips than your average core 2 though. I'd expect them to be though considering how much more they cost originally.
> edit:
> If you are trying to say the X5460 doesn't come in E0 stepping that is a bunch of rubbish. *All* 54xx Xeon CPU's are available in E0 stepping. Edit out you misinformation and if you have told anybody else otherwise, let them know as well. We don't need to spread false info...
> 
> There also seems to be the notion the E0 stepping CPU's are far better overclockers. This is not necessarily true. look at Core 2 overclocking world records and you will see all steppings listed. The move from C0 to E0 didn't change much if you read the Intel datasheet. They removed a potentially hazardous chemical from the manufacturing process and added a power instruction.


I am not trying to argue, while I was searching for my chips I used this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Xeon_microprocessors#Core-based_Xeons
to look for various chips, using the sSpec number to search ebay for em.

I just only saw one sSpec number for both the X5460 and the X5470 with the x5460 being C0 and the x5470 being E0.








I dont know its wikipedia, not the best source.

just wondering whats the sSpec for the E0 5460? (seems you already answered it, SLBBA)


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> I am not trying to argue, while I was searching for my chips I used this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Xeon_microprocessors#Core-based_Xeons
> to look for various chips, using the sSpec number to search ebay for em.
> 
> I just only saw one sSpec number for both the X5460 and the X5470 with the x5460 being C0 and the x5470 being E0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know its wikipedia, not the best source.
> 
> just wondering whats the sSpec for the E0 5460? (seems you already answered it, SLBBA)


You could start here:
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20X5460%20-%20EU80574KJ087N%20-%20AT80574KJ087N%20%28BX80574X5460A%29.html
Or better yet try this...
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=X5460&l=1


----------



## infested999

Any chance this will work with a 4CoreDual-SATA2? The chipset is VIA PT880 which is not listed in any of the compatibility lists in this thread, but I feel like I am the only person with a LGA 775 board that is not compatible with this mod. I'm trying to use an older rig that I have as a second gaming rig by installing a dual-core or quad-core for cheap.


----------



## maluckey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> Hi All: Purchased a x5460 and an adapter on E-bay this afternoon for my Ga-EP45-UD3R. This evening I discovered this site and just had to sighn up when I noticed I bought the xeon mentioned by TerminalVoltage"s post. Can't wait to try this with the 4 gigs of OCZ 8500 I have. Thanks for all the info.


Your board overclocks these VERY nicely. I was able to push 475mhz FSB on first attempt. It was Stable for 24/7 use.


----------



## bandook916

I've got the right stickers that are guaranteed good.got about 12 left if anyone interested in a few do let me know.

Also I can't overclock at all. And I don't see a vcore voltage option in bios. Is that something normal? Do I need to unlock another option to see the v core? I can't even go 10fsb higher. Motherboard is the one asrock g41m vs3. with a x5450


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bandook916*
> 
> I've got the right stickers that are guaranteed good.got about 12 left if anyone interested in a few do let me know.
> 
> Also I can't overclock at all. And I don't see a vcore voltage option in bios. Is that something normal? Do I need to unlock another option to see the v core? I can't even go 10fsb higher. Motherboard is the one asrock g41m vs3. with a x5450


Are you on a gigabyte board? Some of them have the voltage options hidden and can be viewed by pressing CTRL + F1.


----------



## eikichi

P5KPL-AM-EPU-0501.zip 558k .zip file


Can someone mod the p5kpl am epu for xeon support? I have another L5420 working perfectly in p5kpl 1600 mobo.

Im too noob for adding the microcodes by myself.

Many thanks!


----------



## rodq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eikichi*
> 
> P5KPL-AM-EPU-0501.zip 558k .zip file
> 
> 
> Can someone mod the p5kpl am epu for xeon support? I have another L5420 working perfectly in p5kpl 1600 mobo.
> 
> Im too noob for adding the microcodes by myself.
> 
> Many thanks!


Page 86 post #852 (is 0512 bios). Good luck!


----------



## bandook916

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Are you on a gigabyte board? Some of them have the voltage options hidden and can be viewed by pressing CTRL + F1.


No I dont have a Gigabyte board. Its an AsRock G41M-VS3

Tried that any way. Didnt work/.


----------



## rodq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bandook916*
> 
> No I dont have a Gigabyte board. Its an AsRock G41M-VS3
> 
> Tried that any way. Didnt work/.


X5450

CPUIDs
10676 (SLASB) or
1067A (QFUB, SLBBE)


----------



## bandook916

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodq*
> 
> X5450
> 
> CPUIDs
> 10676 (SLASB) or
> 1067A (QFUB, SLBBE)


Its the SLASB


----------



## eikichi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodq*
> 
> Page 86 post #852 (is 0512 bios). Good luck!


Hello, the bios you mean it's for different mobo. I need for the p5kpl am epu, and 0501 is the lattest version. Regards.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bandook916*
> 
> No I dont have a Gigabyte board. Its an AsRock G41M-VS3
> 
> Tried that any way. Didnt work/.


Are you using the latest BIOS? I looked at the manual and all the settings you need are shown in the "OC tweaker" tab in BIOS. You should be able to hit 1600 FSB with no CPU voltage adjustments I would think. Your chipset though may hold you back, I'm not sure.
http://download.asrock.com/manual/G41M-VS3%20R2.0.pdf

Also the manual says to push F2 or Del to enter BIOS. Do they give you the same thing?


----------



## davtylica

Merry Christmas everyone







. I have been absent for a few days to finish christmas shopping and the like. During that time I was able to buy a few gifts for myself. The first being an Evga 790i FTW, Q6600, and 6gb of DDR3-1600 (under $150 for everything shipped). Secondly an Asus P5N-T 780i SLi for $35 shipped. Apparently the seller didn't understand how to make it work...but I know better lol. If it works I do not plan on keeping the Asus board if I can deem it working. Might just pair it with the Q6600.

Anywho, good to see this thread still alive and kicking.... Happy holidays everyone.


----------



## Butternut101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bandook916*
> 
> I've got the right stickers that are guaranteed good.got about 12 left if anyone interested in a few do let me know.
> 
> Also I can't overclock at all. And I don't see a vcore voltage option in bios. Is that something normal? Do I need to unlock another option to see the v core? I can't even go 10fsb higher. Motherboard is the one asrock g41m vs3. with a x5450


just like most G41 boards you will be limited







also i use a cpu with a FSB 1600 but doesn't run on its correct clock speed and being so limited to overclocks my solution was to find a high clock speed cpu with a FSB 1333


----------



## Larsonry

Got the aluminum sink off of my L5420 and added a cheap intel copper core and she dropped 10 degrees C*.
Ps. The install took a lot of rigger tigging, long story.... Lol
Anyone else having thermal troubles with L5420?
I was told Xeons run hotter than normal desktop CPU no matter the TDP, is this true?


----------



## rodq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butternut101*
> 
> just like most G41 boards you will be limited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i use a cpu with a FSB 1600 but doesn't run on its correct clock speed and being so limited to overclocks my solution was to find a high clock speed cpu with a FSB 1333


Try BSEL CPU mod.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larsonry*
> 
> Got the aluminum sink off of my L5420 and added a cheap intel copper core and she dropped 10 degrees C*.
> Ps. The install took a lot of rigger tigging, long story.... Lol
> Anyone else having thermal troubles with L5420?
> I was told Xeons run hotter than normal desktop CPU no matter the TDP, is this true?


I wouldn't believe that for a second. I would need some hard proof otherwise. If anything Xeon's were designed to run cooler hence the lower TDP rating. Just please keep in mind that it is still the 45nm fab process. We are now on the 22nm proc. with IB, which use thermal paste on the IHS.

I recommend trying a different thermal paste. I personally use AC MX-4 and it works well. I've heard great things about Tuniq TX-4 as well. If you are using the stock Intel cooler and paste you should throw it in the trash. They are only suitable for a stock clocked C2D. Application of the thermal paste can make a huge difference as well. Too much is bad...likewise, too little can be just as bad. All you need is a tiny "BB" sized drop right in the center. Also stay away from the spreading method as this can create air gaps. Air is a poor conducter of heat. A properly mounted and pasted processor should only have 1-2C fluctuation between all cores at idle and less than 5C fluctuation at full load. Remember one hot core can create more heat if improperly mounted.

You also might try under-volting your processor. Most of the lower speed Intel's are capable of under-volting. Never just assume the bios has set your Vcore properly. I have heard of some people running a stock Q6600 on as little as 1.15v. I would guess if you could under-volt your processor somewhere under 1.2v actual then you might shave off 2-3C.

Lastly check your airflow in your case. If you are only running one intake and one exhaust fan then higher temps tend to come with the territory...poor case management can also creat higher temps even if minimal. I would think a L5420 with a tweaked Vcore, a good cooler with the right paste applied properly, and good airflow/case management....should be idling around 35C and 55C load tops.


----------



## Crowbgd

Heh
unfortunately dont post to my countru Serbia.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/INTEL-XEON-QUAD-CORE-2-5GHZ-12-MB-PROCESSOR-E5420-SLBBL-SLANV-/181193299968?pt=UK_Computing_CPUs_Processors&hash=item2a2ff65800


----------



## Esipes3821

I have an L5430 running in the same board.(ipibl-lb) I dont know what program your using to read your temps..but only speedfan seems to give me appropriate readings. Both HWINFO and CoreTemp display about 30 degrees C higher. According to speedfan I idle aroud 26-30 C. Under load approx 45C with standard Cooler Master HSF.


----------



## bandook916

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Are you using the latest BIOS? I looked at the manual and all the settings you need are shown in the "OC tweaker" tab in BIOS. You should be able to hit 1600 FSB with no CPU voltage adjustments I would think. Your chipset though may hold you back, I'm not sure.
> http://download.asrock.com/manual/G41M-VS3%20R2.0.pdf
> 
> Also the manual says to push F2 or Del to enter BIOS. Do they give you the same thing?


All the settings I need are in the OF Tweaker tab? Ib dont see a vcore voltage ...unless they gave it a fancy name or something ?? Look at the picture of the OC tweaker tab whixh one of those are the cpu voltage ?


----------



## czawoj4

Anyone know if it works on Asus P5G41T-m lx


----------



## Halos

Still no OC results. Where is the problem?
Many good boards, even P45/X48 DDR3 ones...and nobody made a good OC.

+ the hardware is cheap in USA, i must pay much more money for good ram, mbo and cooler.

People, give some time to it, and kill those xeons


----------



## Larsonry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> I wouldn't believe that for a second. I would need some hard proof otherwise. If anything Xeon's were designed to run cooler hence the lower TDP rating. Just please keep in mind that it is still the 45nm fab process. We are now on the 22nm proc. with IB, which use thermal paste on the IHS.
> 
> I recommend trying a different thermal paste. I personally use AC MX-4 and it works well. I've heard great things about Tuniq TX-4 as well. If you are using the stock Intel cooler and paste you should throw it in the trash. They are only suitable for a stock clocked C2D. Application of the thermal paste can make a huge difference as well. Too much is bad...likewise, too little can be just as bad. All you need is a tiny "BB" sized drop right in the center. Also stay away from the spreading method as this can create air gaps. Air is a poor conducter of heat. A properly mounted and pasted processor should only have 1-2C fluctuation between all cores at idle and less than 5C fluctuation at full load. Remember one hot core can create more heat if improperly mounted.
> 
> You also might try under-volting your processor. Most of the lower speed Intel's are capable of under-volting. Never just assume the bios has set your Vcore properly. I have heard of some people running a stock Q6600 on as little as 1.15v. I would guess if you could under-volt your processor somewhere under 1.2v actual then you might shave off 2-3C.
> 
> Lastly check your airflow in your case. If you are only running one intake and one exhaust fan then higher temps tend to come with the territory...poor case management can also creat higher temps even if minimal. I would think a L5420 with a tweaked Vcore, a good cooler with the right paste applied properly, and good airflow/case management....should be idling around 35C and 55C load tops.


Nice reply... Lol
Ok lets see first off I agree this thing should be running super smooth.
But with this mod we may be losing the thermal readings effectiveness.
Every diag app i've used reads 55C Idling.
One gave me the most reasonable report, 30C.
I've gone as far as prime95ing it and touching the PSU to discharge static electricty then touching the sink.
Felt luke warm on my stock HSF.... Crazy.
None the less I have an 128GB SSD on the way and a fresh copy of W7. Now looking for a compatible mobo for this mod and my case.


----------



## davtylica

Got my 790i FTW today. I was shocked when I took it out of the anti-static bag. The first thing I noticed was how immaculate and pristine it looked. Absolutely no dust residue anywhere. DDR3 here i come!!!

So shiny







.....OOooooooo



It even came with the i/o shield...scoreeee!!!


----------



## Larsonry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Got my 790i FTW today. I was shocked when I took it out of the anti-static bag. The first thing I noticed was how immaculate and pristine it looked. Absolutely no dust residue anywhere. DDR3 here i come!!!
> 
> So shiny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....OOooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> It even came with the i/o shield...scoreeee!!!


Now I see why you wanted that 790i FTW so bad.... thats sweet!


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larsonry*
> 
> Now I see why you wanted that 790i FTW so bad.... thats sweet!











Unfortunately the XMS-3 DDR3 1600 bought was Cas 9. I was kicking myself in the butt when i bid on it. I've been trying to find some Cas 7 but they are few and far between. At least i will be up and running...hopefully with my x5470







. The board also came with a Q6600 also in great condition. For what i paid for the both ($110 shipped) i have no complaints....unless of course it doesn't work i will update once i confirm it working with my Xeon. I don't forsee any issues though


----------



## JWayne

Hi guys, I would try with this X5450 on my GA P35-DQ6 board, currently loaded with E7500

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-SLASB-3-0-12M-1333-X5450-Quad-Core-CPU-/221343040290?pt=US_Server_CPUs_Processors&hash=item338912c322

should I except success, has anyone tried similar setup?

ps, what is OC potential of SLASB CPU?

thanks!


----------



## tradergem

Davtylica,
You should have no problem running a X5470 Xeon on your 790i FTW. I recently got my EVGA 790i running with a X5460 with no problems at all. The only reason I hadn't overcloked it yet is because I was having higher temps on the MCP 65 deg. C at ide and over 75 deg. C uner load with stock settings.
After reading a thread on OCN about modding a 790i ULtra, I replaced the EVGA northbridge fan with a 60mm 18cfm fan and a 40mm 9cfm fan on the radiator on top of the northbridge and 40mm fan on the radiator over the voltage regulators. Now my temps are less than 55 deg. C underload, so now I will start OC and I will post the results later.http://www.overclock.net/t/546361/790i-ultra-mcp-temp-fix-loweryour-south-bridge-temps-10c-15c-for-under-20


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tradergem*
> 
> Davtylica,
> You should have no problem running a X5470 Xeon on your 790i FTW. I recently got my EVGA 790i running with a X5460 with no problems at all. The only reason I hadn't overcloked it yet is because I was having higher temps on the MCP 65 deg. C at ide and over 75 deg. C uner load with stock settings.
> After reading a thread on OCN about modding a 790i ULtra, I replaced the EVGA northbridge fan with a 60mm 18cfm fan and a 40mm 9cfm fan on the radiator on top of the northbridge and 40mm fan on the radiator over the voltage regulators. Now my temps are less than 55 deg. C underload, so now I will start OC and I will post the results later.http://www.overclock.net/t/546361/790i-ultra-mcp-temp-fix-loweryour-south-bridge-temps-10c-15c-for-under-20


Good to know. I didn't forsee any problems anyhow. Know the question will be where can i run my memory at ? I am reading of people running 16gb (4x4gb) configurations upwards of 1800mhz. I only have a 3x2gb 1600 kit coming so we shall see.

I believe the 790i FTW has revised chipset cooling. Also the 790i boards were well known for achieving 1900FSB+ and I already know I dont need that much because the x10 multi on the 5470 really goes far. I will be perfectly content running a 1750FSB with memory linked and synced @ 1:1 divider on all 4 DIMM's.


----------



## xg3nx

Got a question, what is the key factor that says the processor will work or not? Brand/bios of a 775 board or the chipset? I have a Dell 650i board that I want to try my X5460 on. So before i take a jigsaw to my motherboard....


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg3nx*
> 
> Got a question, what is the key factor that says the processor will work or not? Brand/bios of a 775 board or the chipset? I have a Dell 650i board that I want to try my X5460 on. So before i take a jigsaw to my motherboard....


It is the "Microde" that allows it to work. Just so happens that the award bios that comes with the Gigabyte and Nforce boards seem to have came with all the necessary microdes.

This makes perfect sense from a business standpoint as board vendors would've had a more unified bios to derive from. It's good common sense









BTW : I am out of adapters aside from my personal stash lol. Thanks to everyone who got them from me


----------



## xg3nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> It is the "Microde" that allows it to work. Just so happens that the award bios that comes with the Gigabyte and Nforce boards seem to have came with all the necessary microdes.
> 
> This makes perfect sense from a business standpoint as board vendors would've had a more unified bios to derive from. It's good common sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW : I am out of adapters aside from my personal stash lol. Thanks to everyone who got them from me


Nice thanks! I'm doing a suicide run as soon as I throw this bad boy in. Will post results.







Going to be on a Xigmatek cooler.


----------



## shidunce

I have two e5335 processors.
Do you think they will work in such mode?

Thanks.


----------



## shidunce

I have three videos on youtube. They are not very informative, but still worth to check.
Thank you.


----------



## robertr81

Do you think this will work with motherboard Asus P5Q Premium and Xeon x5470?
Must I have a modified BIOS? Or is it enough upgrading to latest BIOS version from Asus?


----------



## ultimeus

Hey guys I need a bios mod for a dfi p35 t2r lanparty

Could someone make it happen?

Link to bios and latest is d214
http://www.lejabeach.com/DFI/P35-T2R/


----------



## Stevo

Hmmmm,

I came home from thursday night to notice that my PC was frozen. Tried to reboot it and now I get no boot information. I have been running for a month. I'm gonna try my old CPU to see if maybe this fried the xfx 680i mobo i have been using. If that is the case I think it a notice on page one would be a good warning to others.


----------



## shidunce

Well, I use L5430 in G41 and it works fine already for 2 months.
I run Intel's cpu test check and nothing bad was found, all features work just fine.

Reason for such frozen state can be defective pin swap.
If you bought such adapter, then it can be not very good quality thing and it could be melted by some heat(?) or just deformed with time.

I don't think that your case is serious issue.


----------



## Stevo

Yeah I made my own pin swap with aluminum foil paper and double sided tape. First attempt and it worked.







Just not long term.


----------



## pyfviperx

x5460 on 680i


----------



## shidunce

Well, I think you should to recheck the work of such swap adapter.

I had issue with one adapter - after applying it the computer just did not want to give me a POST signal.
I took the processor out and pushed the adapter to sides, so it will make better contact and after new reboot, everything started to work.


----------



## Haze80

got a x5460 working on a GIGABYTE GA-G31M-ES2L played a lil bit with the bios multiplier which for some reason had me clocked at 2.0 ghz but now im running full 3.16 after adjusting it back to 9.5


----------



## Larsonry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevo*
> 
> Yeah I made my own pin swap with aluminum foil paper and double sided tape. First attempt and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just not long term.


Makes his own adapter, then claims this mod is defective?
I honestly dont see why this would affect a mobo besides heat from OCing.
Then if you push it hard enough you may melt the sticker, yeah the thing you didnt buy. Lol
Whats the verdict? Your rigging failed? Mobo failed?


----------



## RussianC

I have been collecting LGA771 Xeon's for a while now. Got dirt cheap deals on Ebay.

Their time has come. *Walks over to OC table*


----------



## Lo2zak

First posted on http://www.overclock.net/t/1384920/good-news-for-the-lga775-now-771-is-available-to-convert-to-775-motherboard/350#post_21476854
This is bit modified version.

Hi everyone, I`m new on this forum o/ .

Discovered this mod about week ago and it looks like a chance to put some more life into 775 socket if you have it.
Paid locally only 5£ for Xeon processor but 12£ for 2 stickers from Ebay USA , kinda ripoff isn`t it? 1 got broken before/during transit...







AliExpress sell 10 for ~3.5/3.7£ but won`t sell anything to you without registration...
In a few days I should have all bits to check Xeon 5150 and if possible compare OC capability with C2D E6750 on Intel DX48BT2. I have stock cooler ATM from my 2.13 C2D so I don`t expect much








I know it`s X48 board and from what I read it looks like chances are unlikely even with modified BIOS, but it officially supports 775 Xeons, so I`m going to give it a try. I didn`t see many X38/48 motherboards mod tested.
If it works I will try to check some newer 45nm quad Xeon.
Like x5460 or x3370









1."Good news for the LGA775 ! now 771 is available to convert to 775 motherboard"
2."[MOD] LGA775 Support For LGA771 Xeon CPUs" <- threadnaught








3."[OFFICIAL] 775 to 771 mod Club!"

1 and 2 could be merged somehow, don`t really want to double post but it looks like I have no choice, there and there a lot of info and support
3 Hopefully I will join tongue.gif

Until not so long ago, like 6 months, I had MSI 790FX-GD70 with Phenom II X4 965BE OCed to 4.0GHz, 4GB RAM, Crucial M4 SSD , passive cooled HD 4850 1GBfrom Gigabyte and rest of hardware packed into Coolermaster HAF 922. 3 x 20cm fan and ThermalTake Frio kept things cool and quiet Had no problem to run even recently released titles with high settings at 1680x1050 22". SSD + ASUS U3S6 made it really responsive, SSD very good investment IMHO. Unfortunately I had to sell it to make some quick £££.
After some time ended up with my good friend`s not so fast Intel 775 system in some RaidMax case that I swapped for 100kg of iron - gym weights tongue.gif

ASUS P5VD2-X , 2.13GHz Core 2 Duo, 2GB 533Mhz DDR2, GeForce 7600 512 RAM , 250GB + 1TB HDD
To breathe some life into it changed PSU for modular 530W form Hiper and swapped GF 7600 for HD 4870 1GB . I could run older/newer games , framerates became playable at medium settings with or w/o extras. Tested "War Thunder" "EVE Online" "Path of Exile" "World of tanks". Movies / music / web browsing , day to day stuff run ok.

It run until a month ago , when disaster struck - PSU blew...
PSU+ mobo fried, CPU+RAM idk but should be ok, both hard drives survived but 1TB have "caution" on diag test so I copied important stuff on 500GB USB drive.
I supposedly cooked/dried out (?) some PSU`s components as it sucked up a lot of hot air form CPU area. My PC usually runs 24/7 you know. PSU was positioned above CPU not at the bottom of the case, but case was designed with PSU at the top... Btw. temperatures of CPU / GPU were ok when I checked them after upgrade and stress tests. Cable management as much as possible, added 2 fans to improve airflow etc. Had 2 Hiper PSU`s before, both performed flawlessly,3rd one blew, 4th one I have atm is exactly same as one that blew, but not modular.

Month and 2 dud motherboards later I`m waiting for another "used/working" 775. Some people on Ebay are s**t.
1st was ASUS P5B , refused to POST and mysteriously disappeared on way back to seller








2nd was ASUS P5B Premium Vista Edition , as it turned out spent some time in garden shed and half of it rusted out / corroded
3rd Intel DX48BT2 - guess lucky third time? "This motherboard power on to BIOS - I couldn't be bother to do further test, like installing operating system and so on" so there is step forward by the looks of it
I bought it cheap with E6750 , Xeon 5150 looks same but in 771 package. Will check E6750 Sspec`s when I get it. Xeon is SLABM.
Had to buy DDR3 MM as well, got 2x2GB 1600MHz from Kingston KHX1600C9D3X2K2/4GX XMP
To sum it up, next week I should have same case but "new" mobo/cpu/psu/ram.
Keep your fingers crossed people and we might see some more Xeon goodness on 775 socket.

I have only 1 mod sticker atm as 2nd is broken







If anyone can share or get me 10 off Alixpress and posted to me, I will PayPal or return funds some other way.
Ebay price is a rip-off.








to everyone who dug this mod up/tried it and to all who tried to help others to make it work.









Thank You for your time as this post is longer that it meant to be ^^


----------



## MaxWar

Installed a X5460 SLBBA in a Vanilla P5Q board using latest BIOS from ASUS website

Currently running nice and stable at 3.8 Ghz 1.32 v. I do not dare go higher for now as Temperature is borderline too high.

Problem Is I have this annoying "update bios to unleash Cpu's full power" message everytime I boot. CPU seems to be running fine despite this.
Someone recommended me I head here for a BIOS mod. I have searched for a mbios for Vanilla p5q and all the links I found are old and dead.
I doubt they had the 771 cpu microcodes anyway.

Anyone has some experience with this error message or with running a Xeon on a Vanilla P5Q?
Thanks.


----------



## robertr81

How do I get thoose micro codes in my BIOS, asus p5q premium? Appreciate it a lot if someone could help me







what do I need to attach here, Latest BIOS update from asus?


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> It should work, most P45 boards support the Xeons. The only bad thing is that DFI's X48 and X38 boards do not support them so DFI may not have added the micro codes into their P45 boards.


For a minute there I was kicking myself for ordering a X3360 (s775 Xeon Q9550 equivalent) but if my board won't run one of these, no loss.


----------



## Driftmonkey

I only got 800mhz ram - will a 1333mhz fsb cause issues?


----------



## Larsonry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driftmonkey*
> 
> I only got 800mhz ram - will a 1333mhz fsb cause issues?


No, I dealt with the old PC133 comps and thought the same.
You're good.


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larsonry*
> 
> No, I dealt with the old PC133 comps and thought the same.
> You're good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driftmonkey*
> 
> I only got 800mhz ram - will a 1333mhz fsb cause issues?


PC133 with 1333 mhz fsb, now that might cause a few issues


----------



## 000000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultimeus*
> 
> I need a bios mod for a dfi p35 t2r lanparty
> 
> Could someone make it happen?
> 
> Link to bios and latest is d214
> http://www.lejabeach.com/DFI/P35-T2R/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> Problem Is I have this annoying "update bios to unleash Cpu's full power" message everytime I boot. CPU seems to be running fine despite this.
> Someone recommended me I head here for a BIOS mod. I have searched for a mbios for Vanilla p5q and all the links I found are old and dead.
> I doubt they had the 771 cpu microcodes anyway


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertr81*
> 
> How do I get thoose micro codes in my BIOS, asus p5q premium? Appreciate it a lot if someone could help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do I need to attach here, Latest BIOS update from asus?


Hey guys, just check the guide in my signature.


----------



## ultimeus

Thanks for your guide, it should be on first page.

I've done the microcode update. Was really easy


----------



## bandook916

I need some help!

Can you volt mod a Xeon 5450? like the Bsel mod? my mobo doesn't allow me to change the vcore :-(

I would do the Bsel mod but my motherboard doesn't support processors over 1333fsb.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bandook916*
> 
> I need some help!


I'm going to be right up front with you. You need to help yourself. The questions you have asked are easily answered in the many threads on this sight on overclocking the 775 socket. I'm not going to clutter this already huge thread on overclocking info, you can use the thread search function or Google.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bandook916*
> 
> Can you volt mod a Xeon 5450? like the Bsel mod? my mobo doesn't allow me to change the vcore :-(
> 
> I would do the Bsel mod but my motherboard doesn't support processors over 1333fsb.


I will leave you with this, voltage is not the answer. You keep wanting to up the CPU volts, but your CPU should hit 1600 FSB with no problems or voltage increase. I haven't seen what your specs are (update your sig) but my guess is you have crap RAM and it's what's holding you back. Now go Google your mobo, components and socket 775 overclocking and you will soon know exactly what your components will or won't do.


----------



## Stevo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larsonry*
> 
> Makes his own adapter, then claims this mod is defective?
> I honestly dont see why this would affect a mobo besides heat from OCing.
> Then if you push it hard enough you may melt the sticker, yeah the thing you didnt buy. Lol
> Whats the verdict? Your rigging failed? Mobo failed?


Funny.... I don't see where I claimed where the mod is defective.

Anyway, I put my old processor back in and everything is works.


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *000000*
> 
> Hey guys, just check the guide in my signature.


Hey thanks a lot for this!
I just patched the latest Asus P5Q bios using your method.
I will try it later and report back on it.

Is there any importance to the order in which you apply the patches in MMTOOL?


----------



## RKDxpress

My x5460 came in the mail today. Not the SLBBA that was pictured but a SLNAP. Also it hs a nasty scratch with a burr at the end of it like someone used a jack knife to remove the heatsink. Should I sand it up or just send it back? I was hoping to do this while I had sometime off over the Holidays but I'm still waiting for the water cooler to arrive.


----------



## n1sm

@TerminalVoltage

Its actually bandooks motherboard. If i recall hes running a g41 or g31 chipset but the board runs ddr3. I was impressed that such a board exists for so cheap on ebay. I even requested he got to me with how well it overclocks. So aparently it doesn't oc so well guess I was right on with my pms to him about the board.

@bandook916

Dude you need to get off that board and on to a nice p45 board and If you can find money a nforce board. I think davtylica won one on ebay for $110 with 4gigs of ram and a q6600. That is the board you want. It has ddr3 support and tripple sli. My 780i is running @ 450fsb 4000mhz on 1.38 vcore. Please remember Im running SLANP and dont make too much fun of me 

Good luck with the overclock

Nic


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> 
> My x5460 came in the mail today. Not the SLBBA that was pictured but a SLNAP. Also it hs a nasty scratch with a burr at the end of it like someone used a jack knife to remove the heatsink. Should I sand it up or just send it back? I was hoping to do this while I had sometime off over the Holidays but I'm still waiting for the water cooler to arrive.


definitely send that back. My SLANP's are hot as ****. If they put a SLBBA in the ebay posting then you deserve it. SLBBA will overclock easily to 4.0ghz on close to 1.32 vcore, where as my SLANP takes alot of babying to hit 4.0ghz stable. I prime95'd it @ 4.0 but had to cut back to 3.8ghz b.c of temps. 80C is too hot for me even with my water cooler it got that hot. I did marathon the thing at 3.8ghz and itll do mid low 70s on p95 24/7.

Either way thats plain old fraud. If he wants to offer you like say $10-15 as a refund and only as long as you paid under $40 i'd be tempted.

LMK how it pans out.

I may want another SLANP if they try to screw you on it.

Nic


----------



## 000000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> Is there any importance to the order in which you apply the patches in MMTOOL?


Nope, it doesn't matter. Could be mixed or whatever


----------



## robertr81

Which ones is the best quality stickers?
1. http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Lot-Of-10-2013-New-Products-Server-Super-Intel-Quad-Core-XEON-CPU-LGA-771-Turn/1190427196.html?cn=null&PID=6152855&tp1=awib0et1af3m&tracelog=null&src=ale&URL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.aliexpress.com%2Fitem%2FLot-Of-10-2013-New-Products-Server-Super-Intel-Quad-Core-XEON-CPU-LGA-771-Turn%2F1190427196.html&cv=11032041&af=cj_6152855&vd=30&cn=null&PID=6152855&tp1=17g7vkmk2tp7d&tracelog=null&src=ale&URL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.aliexpress.com%2Fitem%2FLot-Of-10-2013-New-Products-Server-Super-Intel-Quad-Core-XEON-CPU-LGA-771-Turn%2F1190427196.html%3Fcn%3Dnull%26PID%3D6152855%26tp1%3Dawib0et1af3m%26tracelog%3Dnull%26src%3Dale%26URL%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.aliexpress.com%252Fitem%252FLot-Of-10-2013-New-Products-Server-Super-Intel-Quad-Core-XEON-CPU-LGA-771-Turn%252F1190427196.html%26cv%3D11032041%26af%3Dcj_6152855%26vd%3D30&cv=11032041&af=cj_6152855&vd=30

2. http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Intel-XEONS-CPU-socket-771-775-adpter-for-XEON-E5450-L5420-L3460/1220817063.html?s=p

3. http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Intel-XEONS-CPU-socket-771-775-adpter-for-XEON-E5450-L5420-L3460/1441896079.html?s=p

I understand there is a bad model?
And is it safe buying from this place?


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *000000*
> 
> Nope, it doesn't matter. Could be mixed or whatever


I tried my modded Bios with the 771 microcodes. Works flawlessly!
Booting is much faster and suddenly the adaptative multiplier works, which results in lower idle temp and more efficiency.
Also I might be wrong but I think that maybe CPU was not using full cache with unmodded bios. To late to check, Im not installing the old Bios just to check.

Anyway, if anyone wants a P5Q bios with 771 codes, Not that its hard to do following 000000 tutorial, but here it is ready made.
Maybe it would be good to make a page with all those modded bios? Just an idea.

p5q-asus-2209Withsocket771cpucodes.zip 714k .zip file


----------



## robertr81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> I tried my modded Bios with the 771 microcodes. Works flawlessly!
> Booting is much faster and suddenly the adaptative multiplier works, which results in lower idle temp and more efficiency.
> Also I might be wrong but I think that maybe CPU was not using full cache with unmodded bios. To late to check, Im not installing the old Bios just to check.
> 
> Anyway, if anyone wants a P5Q bios with 771 codes, Not that its hard to do following 000000 tutorial, but here it is ready made.
> Maybe it would be good to make a page with all those modded bios? Just an idea.
> 
> p5q-asus-2209Withsocket771cpucodes.zip 714k .zip file


Do you think it will work with P5Q Premium? Just to put it on USB stick and reboot?
Otherwise I Will try 000000 tutorial when I got my stuff. Thanks for your answer 000000.


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertr81*
> 
> Do you think it will work with P5Q Premium? Just to put it on USB stick and reboot?
> Otherwise I Will try 000000 tutorial when I got my stuff. Thanks for your answer 000000.


No I think each p5q version has its own BIOS, It seems I am in a minority using the Vanilla P5Q








But yeah, adding microcodes to AMIBIOS following 000000 suggested method is as easy as it can get. You should have no problem doing it.


----------



## davtylica

UPDATE:

Great news...the 790i FTW booted right up on the first attempt. I plugged in my 750i bios settings aside from the DDR3 which i manually set to 1360mhz for stability purposes. I ran a quick passmark cpu test before I rushed out the door to work and .....BAMMM!!! 6400 points with UC'ed memory. My 750i FTW with DDR2 memory could only muster 6200 at the same FSB speed. Next stop...4.5Ghz with memory linked 1:1 @1800mhz. That should get me to a 7K passmark cpu score lol

Once I accomplish that feat...5Ghz club here I come....hopefully lol


----------



## user13m

ok so i got a update for you guys since my sticker wasnt working and i idnt know if i either had a faulty cpu or sticker ....... i got my new stickers in the mail and i installed the cpu and its working but i get a error post on boot up "unknown cpu detected bios update is required to unleash its full power" my bios is updated to support the x5450 its on the bios list as Q9650 BIOS ver.1702 wich is what i installed but my board keeps giving me this error on boot my mother board is a assus p5nt-deluxe 780i board wich should support it and see it i dunno what im doing wrong
HELP PLEASE!


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user13m*
> 
> ok so i got a update for you guys since my sticker wasnt working and i idnt know if i either had a faulty cpu or sticker ....... i got my new stickers in the mail and i installed the cpu and its working but i get a error post on boot up "unknown cpu detected bios update is required to unleash its full power" my bios is updated to support the x5450 its on the bios list as Q9650 BIOS ver.1702 wich is what i installed but my board keeps giving me this error on boot my mother board is a assus p5nt-deluxe 780i board wich should support it and see it i dunno what im doing wrong
> HELP PLEASE!


If you had done some research you would know that a bad / misplaced adapter results in a no-post condition. I'm going to go out on a limb and say you have a bios problem.

Again I'm not trying to be an asshat, but if you follow this thread in anyway, one should know that at least 20 other members have this same exact issue and it is bios related. This thread has become much less appealing to me seeing people call out for "HELP" and the answer is right in front of them.

I suggest flashing with the stock bios but with the proper microde added ...Good luck.


----------



## user13m

could someone add microcode into the bios please?
my motherboard is http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5NT_Deluxe/

BIOS that needs microcode added Core 2 Extreme QX9650: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5NT_Deluxe/#support

and the LGA771 cpu im using is a x5450 : http://ark.intel.com/products/34446
my previous cpu is a E8500
please and thank you:thumb:


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertr81*
> 
> Which ones is the best quality stickers?
> 1. http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Lot-Of-10-2013-New-Products-Server-Super-Intel-Quad-Core-XEON-CPU-LGA-771-Turn/1190427196.html?cn=null&PID=6152855&tp1=awib0et1af3m&tracelog=null&src=ale&URL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.aliexpress.com%2Fitem%2FLot-Of-10-2013-New-Products-Server-Super-Intel-Quad-Core-XEON-CPU-LGA-771-Turn%2F1190427196.html&cv=11032041&af=cj_6152855&vd=30&cn=null&PID=6152855&tp1=17g7vkmk2tp7d&tracelog=null&src=ale&URL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.aliexpress.com%2Fitem%2FLot-Of-10-2013-New-Products-Server-Super-Intel-Quad-Core-XEON-CPU-LGA-771-Turn%2F1190427196.html%3Fcn%3Dnull%26PID%3D6152855%26tp1%3Dawib0et1af3m%26tracelog%3Dnull%26src%3Dale%26URL%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.aliexpress.com%252Fitem%252FLot-Of-10-2013-New-Products-Server-Super-Intel-Quad-Core-XEON-CPU-LGA-771-Turn%252F1190427196.html%26cv%3D11032041%26af%3Dcj_6152855%26vd%3D30&cv=11032041&af=cj_6152855&vd=30
> 
> 2. http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Intel-XEONS-CPU-socket-771-775-adpter-for-XEON-E5450-L5420-L3460/1220817063.html?s=p
> 
> 3. http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Intel-XEONS-CPU-socket-771-775-adpter-for-XEON-E5450-L5420-L3460/1441896079.html?s=p
> 
> I understand there is a bad model?
> And is it safe buying from this place?


Dont buy from "Computer accessories network store", they send through china post and it take ages to reach.

Go for: "Easytrade CPU's Store" shipped through Singapore post, at least you will receive them in 20 days


----------



## davtylica

Feast your eyes gentlemen







!!!



In case you can't read it....6892 cpu score ran @4.5ghz with memory linked 1:1 @1800FSB

And the proof











We can't stop....and we won't stop











7,117 PM score









Like a wrecking ball baby lol



I made it to the windows loading screen @ 5ghz...gonna take some serious tweaking to make it work but I'm confident. The 790i FTW has really unlocked the potential of this Xeon. 4.75Ghz on 1.5vcore...are you F-ing kidding me? Lol


----------



## MaxWar

^^
Very sweet









I recently realized how Ram speed is more important for game FPS than I previously thought. I went from 800 mhz DDR2 to 1066mhz and went from 52 ish to 60 FPS in some areas in skyrim.
There are still some areas where both My GPU and CPU are underworked yet something bottlenecks my FPS, I bet its the ram.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Feast your eyes gentlemen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1818940/
> 
> In case you can't read it....6892 cpu score ran @4.5ghz with memory linked 1:1 @1800FSB
> 
> And the proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1819007/
> 
> We can't stop....and we won't stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1819008/
> 
> 7,117 PM score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a wrecking ball baby lol
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1819009/
> 
> I made it to the windows loading screen @ 5ghz...gonna take some serious tweaking to make it work but I'm confident. The 790i FTW has really unlocked the potential of this Xeon. 4.75Ghz on 1.5vcore...are you F-ing kidding me? Lol


You're making me want to grab a 790i now.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> You're making me want to grab a 790i now.


It has honestly exceeded my expectations. I was just hoping to get 1800FSB out of it. When I booted @4.5Ghz I set the vcore to 1.425v just out of curiousity, I was anticipating a BSOD or hardlock of some sort...nothing it was perfectly stable. I have plenty of head room left as all my voltages are in the "green" even booting at 4.75Ghz. To get to 1900FSB all I needed was 1.25v on the FSB.

If you can find one for a good price they are a must have if you want to do some serious OC'ing with top notch stability...blows my 750i FTW out of the water.

Edit: after some further tinkering i managed to get to the windows welcome screen before BSOD. As it stands right now I just don't have adequate cooling to hit 5GHz. It is clearly going to take 1.6vcore to be able to boot at that speed. Once i can afford to get my hands on a corsair H110 and lap the CPU I should be good to go...the DDR3 will do 2000mhz on Cas 10 timings.


----------



## Larsonry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> ^^
> Very sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently realized how Ram speed is more important for game FPS than I previously thought. I went from 800 mhz DDR2 to 1066mhz and went from 52 ish to 60 FPS in some areas in skyrim.
> There are still some areas where both My GPU and CPU are underworked yet something bottlenecks my FPS, I bet its the ram.


I play Kerbal, it takes up 4GB of ram. It loads all the parts in the beginning. Takes forever. 32bit really kills FPS. Skyrim is 64x is can access so much more.
So I agree to disagree. Lol I do believe DDR3 would be sweet. The GPU is only as good as whats feeding it.


----------



## IgoRRR

@ davtylica

What cooling are you currently using?


----------



## gio77

just found this thread!!

I have an abit ip35pro with Q9400 (oc to 3,4Ghz) using this latest modified bios

http://www.lejabeach.com/ABIT/IP35Pro/

any help if i can use a xeon cpu and which one is compatible?

Thanks!


----------



## egaille

Hi everyone,

After having made a big research on the whole internet, i show up here to seek some advised help.

- I have an *Asus P5N32-E SLI PLUS* motherboard (nforce 650i chipset)
- using a 771to775 adapter, i would like to run a *XEON x5460* (LGA771 @ 3.16 ghz) or a *XEON x5470* (LGA771 @3.33 ghz)

Someone reports here (see Post #7) is running fine a QX9650 (775 @ 3.00ghz) at stock speed on the same motherboard. This would mean that my mobo with its 650i is unofficially compatible with the Yorkfield quad cores, like the 680i ones.

Would someone be kind enough to tell me if :
- i have a hope to run the x5460 or x5470 at stock speeds, and if no, why exactly.
- a bios mod is possible, based one the the latest v1502

Regards,
Thank you all for all your works. And happy new year to everyone.


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egaille*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> After having made a big research on the whole internet, i show up here to seek some advised help.
> 
> - I have an *Asus P5N32-E SLI PLUS* motherboard (nforce 650i chipset)
> - using a 771to775 adapter, i would like to run a *XEON x5460* (LGA771 @ 3.16 ghz) or a *XEON x5470* (LGA771 @3.33 ghz)
> 
> Someone reports here (see Post #7) is running fine a QX9650 (775 @ 3.00ghz) at stock speed on the same motherboard. This would mean that my mobo with its 650i is unofficially compatible with the Yorkfield quad cores, like the 680i ones.
> 
> Would someone be kind enough to tell me if :
> - i have a hope to run the x5460 or x5470 at stock speeds, and if no, why exactly.
> - a bios mod is possible, based one the the latest v1502
> 
> Regards,
> Thank you all for all your works. And happy new year to everyone.


Here's is a good ressource page for this mod http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/#bios-mod

Also, if you look on first post, the nvidia 650i is listed as compatible. I would say you have very good chances of being compatible.

If your board uses AMI bios, updating it with new microcodes is very easy.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> In case you can't read it....6892 cpu score ran @4.5ghz with memory linked 1:1 @1800FSB
> 
> And the proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can't stop....and we won't stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it to the windows loading screen @ 5ghz...gonna take some serious tweaking to make it work but I'm confident. The 790i FTW has really unlocked the potential of this Xeon. 4.75Ghz on 1.5vcore...are you F-ing kidding me? Lol


Those are some great overclocks albeit quite a bit of voltage. Is your rig stable though? Will it passPrime95 torture test on the in place large FFT's setting? And you said your temps are high. How high are they?


----------



## davtylica

I didn't do any torture testing yet....4.5ghz was pretty stable gaming wise...i did some 3d mark and unigine testing and it was just fine. I have not done any testing @4.75. The vcore requirements shot up quite a bit after 4.5ghz, but i will say the 8 phase CPU power design really helps keep the vcore to a minimal. My temps aren't terrible about 44C idle and 68C load and with 4.75ghz temps are about 48C idle and 74C load...with 5ghz the temps via bios are about 70C just idling.


----------



## BugBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IgoRRR*
> 
> @ davtylica
> 
> What cooling are you currently using?


Come on, spill the beans (Like when you havent got a tin opener in DayZ







)

What have you got??

I also pulled the trigger on an X5470 earlier today, hope to see it in the following week


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BugBash*
> 
> Come on, spill the beans (Like when you havent got a tin opener in DayZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> What have you got??
> 
> I also pulled the trigger on an X5470 earlier today, hope to see it in the following week


Says H70 in his sig


----------



## TerminalVoltage

@ davtylica
Here's a comparison of 4.5 @ 1800 FSB with DDR2. RAM on run 1 is at 1080ish, i forget and the second is 1124 5-5-4-14.

CPU mark baseline 6784:


CPU mark baseline 6655

My score actually went down in areas with higher memory speeds. I think I may have messed up a setting. maybe I'll do more runs later and see if I can get a baseline. Perhaps I'll try 4.7 too

The computer seems stable and benches fine, but prime95 says otherwise... I'd rather not corrupt the data on my drive so I'm not keeping it there.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> @ davtylica
> Here's a comparison of 4.5 @ 1800 FSB with DDR2. RAM on run 1 is at 1080ish, i forget and the second is 1124 5-5-4-14.
> 
> The computer seems stable and benches fine, but prime95 says otherwise... I'd rather not corrupt the data on my drive so I'm not keeping it there.


Very nice score with DDR2 memory. Your score seems about right because my best previous score was 6616 running 4.4ghz and DDR2 @1080mhz. I noticed higher framerates with the DDR3 though...not too mention my cpu physics score jumped 60 points just by using DDR3. Either way with a board that can handle this chip at that FSB whether it be DDR2/3 you can really unlock it's true potential. Back in the good ol' 775 days running a QX9650 at my speed and voltages was practically un-heard of. The only way to get to 5ghz on any of those cpu's were to thrown on a pot with some LN2.


----------



## egaille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> Here's is a good ressource page for this mod http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/#bios-mod
> 
> Also, if you look on first post, the nvidia 650i is listed as compatible. I would say you have very good chances of being compatible.
> 
> If your board uses AMI bios, updating it with new microcodes is very easy.


Thank you for the reply. I know this thread btw.

I searched again, but...That's the point : the 650i appears *nowhere* in this thread... They talk about the 630i, 680i, 750i, 780i, 790i... but not the 650i...
This is why i'm seeking advice here. Anybody got some experience with the P5n32-e sli plus, or 650i chipset with LGA771 Xeons?


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egaille*
> 
> I searched again, but...That's the point : the 650i appears *nowhere* in this thread...


It appears right in the first post.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Compatibility
> 
> The following boards have been proven compatible:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0ArP20vNBl1vSdHUxTTFLMEdmejU3Vi1WaVVqLVF4Vmc&single=true&gid=0&output=html&widget=true
> 
> The Mod


----------



## Larsonry

Wierd...


----------



## Larsonry

Happy new years folks!


----------



## Driftmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larsonry*
> 
> 
> 
> Wierd...


Illuminarty !


----------



## ivanradanov

Hello guys, I am going to try this mod out, however, I am having some problems determining which xeon my mobo will be able to run.
My mobo is ASRock G31M-VS, on the specs page it says that it supports cpu power *up to 65W*, but after having a look at the supported CPU's page, turns out there are cpus which use more than 65W power, namely the Q9550, a quad core yorkfield. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## n1sm

@ivanradanov

It seems that if your board is confirmed to work with the q9550 which is a 95w cpu than any 95w xeon should work. I would choose the 80w e5450 as most of the upper end x54 series xeons are 120w.

Your picks should be the e5450 which is the fastest offereing i think being you are limited to 95w cpus. If a e5450 cannot be found i suppose an l5430 could work but clock speeds for that chip are below 3.0ghz and probably much harder to work with.

check *THIS* site it will show you the required wattages for the 5000 series xeons

If you do choose the e5450 make sure its a SLBBM as those are the latest revision of the chipset and will probably exhibit better overclocking ability.

Nic


----------



## egaille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> It appears right in the first post.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Compatibility
> 
> The following boards have been proven compatible:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0ArP20vNBl1vSdHUxTTFLMEdmejU3Vi1WaVVqLVF4Vmc&single=true&gid=0&output=html&widget=true
> 
> The Mod
Click to expand...

Yes i meant, in the other thread (the one linked in the previous post)...
In this thread, "650i" is not actually a motherboard... so... i don't know.
Anyway, thank you all for your replies. It seems that i have a good chance the P5N32-E SLI PLUS be compatible.
I ordered a lot of 10 adapters and am planning to conservatively buy the X5460, which is cheaper anyway...
I keep you in touch so you can update the thread's #1 post.


----------



## user13m

I have both x5450 and the e5450


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gio77*
> 
> just found this thread!!
> 
> I have an abit ip35pro with Q9400 (oc to 3,4Ghz) using this latest modified bios
> 
> http://www.lejabeach.com/ABIT/IP35Pro/
> 
> any help if i can use a xeon cpu and which one is compatible?
> 
> Thanks!


Just a word of warning on IP35-pro, you cannot overclock at all. Once you change the bios settings the board will double boot and revert to default. The only way I can get it to do anything is to bsel mod it to FSB 400, then the board will boot but only after a CMOS reset, it won't boot on restart anymore. It seems that ip35-pro has two different booting routines depending if the CMOS is completely cleared or not. Resetting CMOS after every shutdown is clearly not an option so you can only hope to run stock. On the other hand IP35-E overclocks perfectly, allbeit with the double boot issue.


----------



## jihe

Here's the IP35-E overclock


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Here's the IP35-E overclock


Thats a very healthy overclock. Your vcore is good too although may be able to tweak it down to 1.3v with some testing. Nice job









Edit: We really need to start a bragging rights thread for this mod


----------



## n1sm

So a bit off subject,

I've been thinking of increasing my stable again. This mod has me wanting to try to push the budget box envelope a bit more. I decided why not tryout a Nehalem on the cheap.

Hence I priced a few out on Alibaba and found a vendor that sells their i7-870s ranging from $1-50 USD per CPU. The thing is I'd need to have a few interested as minimum order is 5 and I am only interested in two.

Is anyone interested, please pm me. I think if we get enough involved then prices could be very low. Id assume most would only want to contribute $50 but I'm down for at least 2 even at $50 per that's a steal.

Get with me through pm if interested,

Nic


----------



## xxpenguinxx

So I got the x5460 mostly working on my friends GA-G31M-ES2L Rev 2.0. I have some issues which I think are caused by the motherboard. I've tried the xeon with and without the CPU codes added, same results.

Currently I'm using the aluminum foil / double sided tape method to swap the pins. I ordered a bunch of those stickers but I got impatient.

The main problem is I cannot run the x5460 at it's default 3.16GHz. The motherboard auto sets it to 2.8Ghz and when I up the multiplier the system hangs at post until I do a bios reset, or it boots into windows and hard locks at random, and then requires a bios reset to post again.

At 2.8Ghz, the system will hard lock when running prime95, but not consistently.

I did notice that the board cannot detect the right voltage for cpu, it auto sets it at 1.2v but the voltage jumps between 1.18 and 1.2v. Setting the voltage manually to anything causes the system to lock just after post.

The highest CPU temp while running prime95 was 78C, and that was after 30 minutes or so. average is 45-50C

I'm assuming the vrm's on this board cannot handle the 120W required by the xeon, but I'm wondering if there's anything else that could be the issue, other then the CPU itself.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> So a bit off subject,
> 
> I've been thinking of increasing my stable again. This mod has me wanting to try to push the budget box envelope a bit more. I decided why not tryout a Nehalem on the cheap.
> 
> Hence I priced a few out on Alibaba and found a vendor that sells their i7-870s ranging from $1-50 USD per CPU. The thing is I'd need to have a few interested as minimum order is 5 and I am only interested in two.
> 
> Is anyone interested, please pm me. I think if we get enough involved then prices could be very low. Id assume most would only want to contribute $50 but I'm down for at least 2 even at $50 per that's a steal.
> 
> Get with me through pm if interested,
> 
> Nic


I'd be very suspicious given that the vendor can sell the i7's locally for well over $100 US.


----------



## LDV617

Did someone confirm that the Irvine HP boards work? There is a massive amount of them on eBay ~ $40.


----------



## xg3nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Did someone confirm that the Irvine HP boards work? There is a massive amount of them on eBay ~ $40.


From what I've heard so far on here, if it works for the Q9xxx and QX9xxx CPU's it will work with the 771 Xeons.
My X5460 and my adapter just got mailed to my house so I'm putting it in and doing a suicide run tonight!!

Using a Dell board that supports Q9xxx so I will post my findings tonight.

3 more hours of work! So long!


----------



## x11nt4

Hello everyone! Finally got 2 videos uploaded about my exploits with the Xeon E5430 and the GA-EP45T-UD3LR board. If anyone is interested here are the links below. Since these, i got a e5450 singing at 4.4Ghz on this board, and will upload that as well in the soon future. I filmed how to install the adapter, but have yet to upload that as well.

Initial Install of the E5430 into the Gigabyte board - 




Overclocking results -


----------



## obi.van.kenobi

Need help. Installed a brand new (well used, it's new for me) e5420 on my gigabyte p35c-ds3r. From the start it boots up, but the cooler (arctic cooling 7 pro) runs at almost it's maximum rpm. Booting into windows works fine.

Furthermore if I try to enable ahci (which i need because of an SSD had drive), after the first part of the POST the computer freezes at the part when it searches for HDD's. Do I need to add microcodes to the bios, to make it work like it should (no overheating, and AHCI)?

Would anyone be willing to help me with adding the cpu microcodes?


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> So I got the x5460 mostly working on my friends GA-G31M-ES2L Rev 2.0. I have some issues which I think are caused by the motherboard. I've tried the xeon with and without the CPU codes added, same results.
> 
> Currently I'm using the aluminum foil / double sided tape method to swap the pins. I ordered a bunch of those stickers but I got impatient.
> 
> The main problem is I cannot run the x5460 at it's default 3.16GHz. The motherboard auto sets it to 2.8Ghz and when I up the multiplier the system hangs at post until I do a bios reset, or it boots into windows and hard locks at random, and then requires a bios reset to post again.
> 
> At 2.8Ghz, the system will hard lock when running prime95, but not consistently.
> 
> I did notice that the board cannot detect the right voltage for cpu, it auto sets it at 1.2v but the voltage jumps between 1.18 and 1.2v. Setting the voltage manually to anything causes the system to lock just after post.
> 
> The highest CPU temp while running prime95 was 78C, and that was after 30 minutes or so. average is 45-50C
> 
> I'm assuming the vrm's on this board cannot handle the 120W required by the xeon, but I'm wondering if there's anything else that could be the issue, other then the CPU itself.


Sorry to say this but you did this mod unconventionally and with impatience. Best advice anyone can give you is pull the CPU from the board and be patient before you fry one or both if them. I would never even consider Doing something this foolish


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> Hello everyone! Finally got 2 videos uploaded about my exploits with the Xeon E5430 and the GA-EP45T-UD3LR board. If anyone is interested here are the links below. Since these, i got a e5450 singing at 4.4Ghz on this board, and will upload that as well in the soon future. I filmed how to install the adapter, but have yet to upload that as well.
> 
> Initial Install of the E5430 into the Gigabyte board -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking results -


We're board brothers "high five".

What ram are you using and what strap are you using and how much voltage is needed for your 4.4ghz?


----------



## n1sm

christ,

seeing all of the heavy overclocks you guys are getting is making me jealous of pulling the trigger on the slanp chips i got. I guess if i continue on these chips i've got to move onto ddr3 it seems. Damnit i need a 790i board. If anyone spots one please lmk.

I think my ram is the main factor for my low overclock combined with the amount of vcore necessary to get the higher overclocks. The most i can muster is 1090mhz @ 2.2v anything over that and it isn't happening. I guess I could pull some of the ram to be able to get a higher overclock but i quite like having the 8gigs i currently have.

Nic


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> christ,
> 
> seeing all of the heavy overclocks you guys are getting is making me jealous of pulling the trigger on the slanp chips i got. I guess if i continue on these chips i've got to move onto ddr3 it seems. Damnit i need a 790i board. If anyone spots one please lmk.
> 
> I think my ram is the main factor for my low overclock combined with the amount of vcore necessary to get the higher overclocks. The most i can muster is 1090mhz @ 2.2v anything over that and it isn't happening. I guess I could pull some of the ram to be able to get a higher overclock but i quite like having the 8gigs i currently have.
> 
> Nic


Those 790i mbs are pricey pricey. Better off going current gen than shelling out that kind of money. Unless you find a killer deal.

Like I did this top build a powerful hackintosh under 400 and was a success. But for $200 more I could had ivy set up. No point in spending big bucks on legacy hardware IMO


----------



## n1sm

As it stands i'd take a 780i for my upstairs build. But even those are seemly very hard to come by. I think I got a stellar deal on my 780i locally. I spotted one in Woodbridge but the board was gone before i could get to it. $65 for a 780i sli board is bangin price wise. I should have just pulled the trigger got it and upgraded this ep45 to the 780i, it seems it offers quite a bit more flexibility over my spare box's ep45-ud3l board. Dont get me wrong the ep45 is good just not good enough for what im trying to achieve.

I think it may be time to shoot for a nehalem chip like I initially intended upon and shooting for 4ghz on that until i finally do the fx-8350 upgrade. I just dont want a lot of legacy floating around that i've spent too much on. Maybe its time to scale it back a bit.

Nic


----------



## cdelse

Have searched this thread, but was unable to find anything regarding the Intel DG33TL board. Has anyone successfully modded this? I am having problems with this board and a Xeon 5450 I recently purchased after learning about this mod. Cut out the tabs on the socket, put on the adapter, updated BIOS, but don't get anything when trying to boot up.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## xg3nx

Well guys, got my X5640 in there and runnin strong!

Pic of the new cooler, only fits one way.... Xigmatek 1283


Replaced this cooler... At idle it dropped almost 20 degrees! Very happy!


This is my proof










Super excited, already very quick processor.

Questions: When I installed this, proc, my windows 8 wouldnt boot anymore. Fresh install of Windows 7 until I can find my flash drive. Is this normal to need a fresh install? I don't recall... I do fresh installs so often and back up my important stuff.

Secondly, if I try to change the FSB at ALL, it wont post. I've overclocked multiple others on this mobo just fine. Do I need to update my bios? Using Phoenix-AwardBIOS. 650i nForce board.

Woot!


----------



## Driftmonkey

Buying a Xeon E5410 but wondering how much of an improvement it will be over a E5300 @ 3.7ghz? Will the E5410 overclock as well or will I run into issues..?


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdelse*
> 
> Have searched this thread, but was unable to find anything regarding the Intel DG33TL board. Has anyone successfully modded this? I am having problems with this board and a Xeon 5450 I recently purchased after learning about this mod. Cut out the tabs on the socket, put on the adapter, updated BIOS, but don't get anything when trying to boot up.
> 
> Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


sticker placement is key. Double check that and then triple check. I thought I was doing it right but couldn't post like 3 times after messing with the sticker. Then I looked at the picture and realized I had to move one columnover


----------



## xg3nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driftmonkey*
> 
> Buying a Xeon E5410 but wondering how much of an improvement it will be over a E5300 @ 3.7ghz? Will the E5410 overclock as well or will I run into issues..?


X5460... $50 bucks. SLBBA - overclocks better than most. Unlocked multi... very much worth it.


----------



## Driftmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg3nx*
> 
> X5460... $50 bucks. SLBBA - overclocks better than most. Unlocked multi... very much worth it.


The E5410 I'm bidding on has 20 views (most likely all from me) and the bids are up to $1.50nzd. Can't see where I can get a X5460 (only two LGA771 chips on auction site) without having to pay moonbeams for shipping - but in saying that. Will the E5410 overclock as well as any other cpu?


----------



## cdelse

Thanks, but after checking again I believe everything is on the mark. Photo attached to make double sure.


----------



## xg3nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdelse*
> 
> Thanks, but after checking again I believe everything is on the mark. Photo attached to make double sure.


That's right.


----------



## xg3nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driftmonkey*
> 
> The E5410 I'm bidding on has 20 views (most likely all from me) and the bids are up to $1.50nzd. Can't see where I can get a X5460 (only two LGA771 chips on auction site) without having to pay moonbeams for shipping - but in saying that. Will the E5410 overclock as well as any other cpu?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5460-SLANP-3-16GHz-12M-1333-Harpertown-LGA-771-quad-core-CPU-/131078894515?pt=CPUs&hash=item1e84e933b3

Worldwide shipping, estimated @ 14 days $14.99 economy.
For a much better chip.


----------



## cdelse

Would my board require some type of BIOS mod as is mentioned here? http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/#bios-mod


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg3nx*
> 
> X5460... $50 bucks. SLBBA - overclocks better than most. Unlocked multi... very much worth it.


I'm pretty sure none of the Xeon 771 cpu's came with unlocked multi especially not the x5460 SLBBA....lol i know because I used to have one and it would NOT take a higher multi than x9.5. can anyone verify this?


----------



## xg3nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> I'm pretty sure none of the Xeon 771 cpu's came with unlocked multi especially not the x5460 SLBBA....lol i know because I used to have one and it would NOT take a higher multi than x9.5. can anyone verify this?


Interesting. I thought my BIOS just wouldnt change the multiplier. Mine doesn't go past 9.5 as well. All the same.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> I'm pretty sure none of the Xeon 771 cpu's came with unlocked multi especially not the x5460 SLBBA....lol i know because I used to have one and it would NOT take a higher multi than x9.5. can anyone verify this?


I can.

The only unlocked S775/771 CPU's were QX9650, QX9770, QX9775 and QX6800. Whoever claims to have an unlocked multi on a non extreme CPU is obv full of it.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> I can.
> 
> The only unlocked S775/771 CPU's were QX9650, QX9770, QX9775 and QX6800. Whoever claims to have an unlocked multi on a non extreme CPU is obv full of it.


For the most part this is true...BUT....I have seen people submit cpu-z screen's running unlocked engineering sample processors. Myself personally have not gotten my hands on an ES processor. I find it believable though as those specific processors were intended for Intel employees only with exception to reviewers who abide by strict NDA regulations. Until I physically test one it remains a myth...but a believable one.


----------



## davtylica

Totally off topic so i apologize ahead of time...but I just thought it necessary to let everyone here know that I've managed to come within less than 400 points of the i5 4670k stock cpu passmark score of 7,637.

I normally try not to indulge in tooting my own horn...but I just couldn't help myself this time. While I'm on a roll lol...I've also manage to surpass the FX-8140 3.2ghz (4.1ghz turbo) by just over 400 points. Pretty much anything AMD hexa-core and Intel 2500K/3570K ...you can go fly a kite lol.








Lean....mean....core i5 / FX killing machine lol.


----------



## obi.van.kenobi

Would anyone be willing to mod the bios for my gigabyte p35c-ds3r mbo. I'm new to bios modding and would like not to mess things up.

I would like to have only microcodes for Xeons 771 and for Core2duo E6420 (previous processor which will probably be used to flash the bios).

I tried installing the mod without the bios mod but when i enable AHCI in bios, the computer freezes on POST when it searches for HDD's. In normal mode it works just fine, but the cpu gets really hot for a weak 2.00ghz cpu (xeon 5405).

Anyways, here is a link to the latest available bios for my MBO: http://www.mediafire.com/download/mw658d2cc9r0lcw/P35CDS3R.rar.

I thank you in advance.


----------



## cdelse

Would also like to check in to see if I could get some 771 microcode for the Intel DG33TL?. Not sure how else to proceed with my problem. Thanks.


----------



## drv30

Hello, I have used the mod and I am getting occasional BSODs and Intel speed step doesn't work at all anymore. I am also getting a message saying "unrecognized cpu, please update bios to unlease its full potential".

I am requesting a modded BIOS so I can hopefully recover functionality of intel speed step and also reduce the BSODs.

ASUS P5N-D BIOS 1401
Windows 7 64bit --->> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5ND/#support

I upgraded from Intel® Celeron® Processor 420 (512K Cache, 1.60 GHz, 800 MHz FSB) SL9XP Malay
to a Intel Xeon X5450 3.0 GHz quad core Socket 771 server CPU SLASB 12M/1333 64-bit, 120W, C0 stepping and "Harpertown" core

Can somebody please help me create a modded BIOS? So that my computer is more stable?
I would also appreciate if somebody could give me suggestions of optimal BIOS settings. Thanks!

-Rob


----------



## pioneerisloud

Just bought another X5460 for my Gigabyte EP43. Will be using a Corsair H50, possibly modded to use a 240mm rad if I can find a rad cheap enough. Pairing it with 8GB of DDR2-800 and a 7970.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drv30*
> 
> Hello, I have used the mod and I am getting occasional BSODs and Intel speed step doesn't work at all anymore. I am also getting a message saying "unrecognized cpu, please update bios to unlease its full potential".
> 
> I am requesting a modded BIOS so I can hopefully recover functionality of intel speed step and also reduce the BSODs.
> 
> ASUS P5N-D BIOS 1401
> Windows 7 64bit --->> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5ND/#support
> 
> I upgraded from Intel® Celeron® Processor 420 (512K Cache, 1.60 GHz, 800 MHz FSB) SL9XP Malay
> to a Intel Xeon X5450 3.0 GHz quad core Socket 771 server CPU SLASB 12M/1333 64-bit, 120W, C0 stepping and "Harpertown" core
> 
> Can somebody please help me create a modded BIOS? So that my computer is more stable?
> I would also appreciate if somebody could give me suggestions of optimal BIOS settings. Thanks!
> 
> -Rob


It depends on what you wish to do with this processor. If you plan to run stock speeds then you should be able to lower your vcore voltages to at least around 1.2v (actual via cpu-z). If you plan to overclock this cpu I would shoot 4Ghz around 1.3v if your motherboard can handle the FSB speeds. You will also want to run your memory speeds synced with your FSB speeds

1800FSB (450) will be 900Mhz linked and synced


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> I can.
> 
> The only unlocked S775/771 CPU's were QX9650, QX9770, QX9775 and QX6800. Whoever claims to have an unlocked multi on a non extreme CPU is obv full of it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> For the most part this is true...BUT....I have seen people submit cpu-z screen's running unlocked engineering sample processors. Myself personally have not gotten my hands on an ES processor. I find it believable though as those specific processors were intended for Intel employees only with exception to reviewers who abide by strict NDA regulations. Until I physically test one it remains a myth...but a believable one.


I will confirm that ES chips with unlocked multipliers went the way of socket 478. Two things need to be cleared up here for those that aren't aware (not you two







).
1. All core CPU's come with variable multipliers from 6 to what ever Intel set as the upper limit. This is not unlocked but rather part of the CPU's power saving properties.
2. There are several types of ES chips, use Google if you want specifics, I don't remember all the details. *MAYBE* a very early CPU could come with an unlocked multiplier, but I haven't seen one. Early ES chips may contain bugs and other problems that may or may not be related to the torture they were put through. An early ES chip will have very little or no markings on the IHS and are not desirable for the reasons mentioned. Later ES chips are given to vendors before the retail CPU is released so that they can design products that will work with them. They are exactly like the retail CPU except for the markings.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdelse*
> 
> Have searched this thread, but was unable to find anything regarding the Intel DG33TL board. Has anyone successfully modded this? I am having problems with this board and a Xeon 5450 I recently purchased after learning about this mod. Cut out the tabs on the socket, put on the adapter, updated BIOS, but don't get anything when trying to boot up.
> 
> Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


According to the MOBO specs it should work, though I'm not sure if anybody has tried to mod a board manufactured by Intel. Make sure your tabs are completely removed and read post 875 of this thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driftmonkey*
> 
> Buying a Xeon E5410 but wondering how much of an improvement it will be over a E5300 @ 3.7ghz? Will the E5410 overclock as well or will I run into issues..?


Asking questions like this without listing your equipment is like asking how fast a car with six cylinders will go. You RAM, PSU and MOBO are all important, actually more so. As long as your MOBO supports the higher FSB, you will not be disappointed with a 54XX series Xeon. The extra cache is not only a boost in performance but adds smoothness to gaming. As others have said, try to find a faster model.


----------



## drv30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> It depends on what you wish to do with this processor. If you plan to run stock speeds then you should be able to lower your vcore voltages to at least around 1.2v (actual via cpu-z). If you plan to overclock this cpu I would shoot 4Ghz around 1.3v if your motherboard can handle the FSB speeds. You will also want to run your memory speeds synced with your FSB speeds1800FSB (450) will be 900Mhz linked and synced


I am not looking to overclock I am simply looking for as much stability as possible. I jumped from the cheapest celeron to this so that jump is big enough. I am hoping that somebody can please help me create a a modded BIOS so that I the motherboard works properly with this Xeon cpu and takes advantage of Speed step and also stops giving me boot up errors and BSODs.


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> According to the MOBO specs it should work, though I'm not sure if anybody has tried to mod a board manufactured by Intel.


I am using this mod on a intel board DG41RQ, see here:

http://valid.canardpc.com/bvfey2


----------



## ralcool

Hi guys, New user to add to the growing list for this handy mod.

My attempt is on a Asus P5E-VM HDMI, Bios v0709. With a SLBBA E0 X5460 Xeon.

I decided to also mod the notches into the chip with a dremal instead of risking socket damage. A cheap Xeon is easier to replace.

Added the pin swap sticker and completed installation. Heat sink/paste etc. Lets Go.

POSTed immediately, correctly identified the CPU- listed & detected the drives, then Halted with a "Unknown CPU and Over Temp Warnings" "Please upgrade you bios for full features"

Hit F1 to resume and Windows attempts to load but crashes immediately with a quick message and reboots.

For giggles I noticed, Oddly, it will boot a Linux "Macrium Reflect" Recovery CD perfectly.

I assume from reading much of this thread it is the lack of Microcode support despite sharing the 1067Ah CPUID of the Q9650.

My bios can be found here- direct linking doesn't seem possible, version 0709
http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=22&m=P5E-VM+HDMI&os=&hashedid=CnshoZN3T98BEGTQ

At this point, I can only ask for help from you guys.

I get scared at the possibility that I might figure _how_ to insert some 771 Xeon microcode- but what about checksums and ROM size issues.. do I have to pull out some other code for space?

I'd rather pay an expert, and apparently this is where you hang out!

Cheers!

Sean


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralcool*
> 
> Hi guys, New user to add to the growing list for this handy mod.
> 
> My attempt is on a Asus P5E-VM HDMI, Bios v0709. With a SLBBA E0 X5460 Xeon.
> 
> I decided to also mod the notches into the chip with a dremal instead of risking socket damage. A cheap Xeon is easier to replace.
> 
> Added the pin swap sticker and completed installation. Heat sink/paste etc. Lets Go.
> 
> POSTed immediately, correctly identified the CPU- listed & detected the drives, then Halted with a "Unknown CPU and Over Temp Warnings" "Please upgrade you bios for full features"
> 
> Hit F1 to resume and Windows attempts to load but crashes immediately with a quick message and reboots.
> 
> For giggles I noticed, Oddly, it will boot a Linux "Macrium Reflect" Recovery CD perfectly.
> 
> I assume from reading much of this thread it is the lack of Microcode support despite sharing the 1067Ah CPUID of the Q9650.
> 
> My bios can be found here- direct linking doesn't seem possible, version 0709
> http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=22&m=P5E-VM+HDMI&os=&hashedid=CnshoZN3T98BEGTQ
> 
> At this point, I can only ask for help from you guys.
> 
> I get scared at the possibility that I might figure _how_ to insert some 771 Xeon microcode- but what about checksums and ROM size issues.. do I have to pull out some other code for space?
> 
> I'd rather pay an expert, and apparently this is where you hang out!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sean


If you have Amibios patching is really easy, look for 000000's posts a few page earlier.


----------



## ralcool

Thanks for that.... another few more pages than I was on.

So, I patched the bios with the codes and it works.

Success.


----------



## drv30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *000000*
> 
> *[HOW-TO]* Updating the CPU Microcodes (AMI/Award)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Just for reference. Skip it if you don't want to dive deep
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a guide how to obtain the microcodes from the Intel website.
> http://donovan6000.blogspot.ru/2013/06/insyde-bios-modding-cpu-microcodes.html
> 
> BTW, there broken link to the *microdecode* tool, so i have to attached it.
> 
> microdecode.zip 17k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, there are two different ways, depends on your BIOS type (Award or AMI):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How to update cpucodes in the Award BIOS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Create a blank file "ncpucode.bin"
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> type NUL > NCPUCODE.BIN
> 
> 
> Extract the existing cpucodes from the BIOS image:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN
> 
> 
> Merge existing and the new cpucodes:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> copy /b ncpucode.bin + cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin + cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin + cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin ncpucode.bin
> 
> 
> Make it "read-only" to prevent from deletion after the update is complete:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> attrib +R ncpucode.bin
> 
> 
> Update the BIOS image with the new cpucodes:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN
> 
> 
> Double check that cpucodes have been added:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> intelmicrocodelist.exe BIOS.BIN
> 
> At the end of the output you should find the following lines:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> CPUID=10676 UpdateRev=60F 2010/09/29 Checksum=8FE1A243 PlatformID=2
> CPUID=10676 UpdateRev=60F 2010/09/29 Checksum=8FE1A207 PlatformID=6
> CPUID=1067A UpdateRev=A0B 2010/09/28 Checksum=B007E7B0 PlatformID=2,6
> 
> Also, you may use cbrom to ensure that cpucodes have been successfully added:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /D
> 
> 
> Now flash modified BIOS image and you're done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How to update cpucodes in the AMI BIOS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open the ROM file with MMTOOL
> Choose the "CPU PATH" tab
> Browse for the cpucode (*.bin) files and insert it one by one.
> Save the modified image
> Flash it and you're done!
> A slightly easier compared to the Award way, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lga771_microcodes.zip 16k .zip file
> 
> 
> CBROM195.zip 84k .zip file
> 
> 
> intelmicrocodelist_v04.zip 22k .zip file
> 
> 
> MMTOOL3.26.zip 156k .zip file


I am stuck because I have Award Bios and I dont know how to create a "blank file" and add all that code and everything, can you please explain the Award procedure in more detail for noobs or can you tell me if there is a program that can make the procedure as easy as it is with the AMI bios?

When you say the word "extract" I dont understand how to do that, with what program?


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drv30*
> 
> I am stuck because I have Award Bios and I dont know how to create a "blank file" and add all that code and everything, can you please explain the Award procedure in more detail for noobs or can you tell me if there is a program that can make the procedure as easy as it is with the AMI bios?
> 
> When you say the word "extract" I dont understand how to do that, with what program?


Creating a blank file should be as easy as going to notepad and saving a blank text file with the name you want.
Or just right click in a folder and go "new" then "text document" then type the name you want. in this case NCPUCODE.BIN

The other commands should be executed in "command prompt". Just go to Start and type Command prompt in the search bar.


----------



## drv30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> Creating a blank file should be as easy as going to notepad and saving a blank text file with the name you want.
> Or just right click in a folder and go "new" then "text document" then type the name you want. in this case NCPUCODE.BIN
> 
> The other commands should be executed in "command prompt". Just go to Start and type Command prompt in the search bar.


So Im still confused because, I create black text file and renamed it to ncpucode.bin then I open it with notepad and copy and paste "type NUL > NCPUCODE.BIN" into it.

What exactly do I type into the command prompt? It all says "Code" so i thought it all went into the bin file via notepad. What part do I type into comand prompt?

How must organize my files in the folder so that it works properly? I am so confused... I need step by step instructions please...

What the???? I am trying to figure this thing out and I can't. Can somebody please explain what goes in the bin file and how to use the cbrom195 program? I dont understand the Award bios instructions at all.


----------



## stubass

Sorry for not reading the whole thread but has anyone been able to mod their Asus X48 BIOS successfully to run 771 xeons? My boards are X48 P5E3 Premium and a X48 Rampage Extreme








I have two Intel Xeon Quad Core E5345's


----------



## 000000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drv30*
> 
> I am stuck because I have Award Bios and I dont know how to create a "blank file"


You have to run "cmd.exe" and copy-paste the commands given at the each step.
At the step 2, 5 and 6 use your actual bios filename instead of dummy "bios.bin"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drv30*
> 
> When you say the word "extract" I dont understand how to do that, with what program?


Again, see the command given at this step:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *000000*
> 
> 2. Extract the existing cpucodes from the BIOS image:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN


All the needed tools (incl. cbrom195.exe) are attached at the bottom of the guide.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drv30*
> 
> How must organize my files in the folder so that it works properly? I am so confused... I need step by step instructions please


Create some directory (i.e c:\microcode), unpack there all the files attached to the guide (also put there your bios image), run the command line ("cmd.exe") and change the current dir to the newly created (cd c:\microcode), then follow the guide step by step.


----------



## ralcool

I might have understated my Thank You to 'MaxWar' and '000000'.

The instructions were clear and worked correctly for my AMI system.

Could not be happier.







I did not expect the modification to come together so easily today.

The newly updated HTPC is running a movie now as is its objective in life.... Keeping the family happy.

Temps are under 50*C, CPUZ reports correctly.

Cheers,

Sean


----------



## drv30

Great! Thanks for replying fast it was an emergency! I followed the steps. So now I flash my ncpucode.bin into my Motherboard? or the bios file that I had put in the folder?

My ncpucode file ended up being 142KB in size and my original bios file is 1,024KB, so i dont know if something is fishy.

I saw the the three lines in step six so the process was successful.

I am trying to install a Xeon x5450

Aida64.jpg 226k .jpg file


which is very similar to Q9650\
I am installing it on an ASUS P5ND http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5ND/#support1

The computer is booting and everything with this Xeon processor but the reason for my interested in creating this BIOS is that I am getting irregular BSODs of stop error 0x000000A1 (Memory Management) ever since I dropped in the Xeon processor as a replacement for Intel® Celeron® Processor 420 (512K Cache, 1.60 GHz, 800 MHz FSB) SL9XP (which is a piece of junk because it is slow but did not give me those BSODs)

I was also getting "Please update bios to unleash full power of CPU" at Boot. and I noticed that if I enable Intel speed step the computer will not boot at all. So that is the reason for my interest in this. But now that I already created my modded bios (Thanks a lot for the help). In theory this should work right guys?

Now which file do I flash again? the BIOS file or the ncpucode file? I really cant afford to brick this thing...

Thanks again

Also, Does this modded BIOS add 771 support to 775 support or does it remove 775 and replace it with 771 support? If I ever want to revert the crappy celeron will I have to flash the original BIOS again?

The microcode that I added will work for sure with the Xeon x5450 right?


----------



## drv30

A noob tutorial by a noob for noobs who happen to have AWARD BIOS based off of "000000's" tutorial.

Use AIDA64 to determine if BIOS is a AWARD BIOS or an American Megatrends Inc BIOS (AMI BIOS)

For Award BIOS:

get the following files (Get them from user "000000" post in page 87 of this thread, except for your bios which you get from your Motherboard brand official website)
lga771_microcodes.zip 16k .zip file
CBROM195.zip 84k .zip file
intelmicrocodelist_v04.zip 22k .zip file
Copy of original bios that is desired to be modified
Extract all to a folder

Then open command prompt and enter: cd [directory of folder where everything was extracted]

Create a blank file "ncpucode.bin" (with notepad, change extesion to .bin)

Then enter all the following commands in this order into the cmd prompt once the directory is already changed to the one where all files are located.

NOTE: BIOS.bin is a dummy name, must be replaced with name of actual bios file in directory

Code:
type NUL > NCPUCODE.BIN

Extract the existing cpucodes from the BIOS image:
Code:
cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN

Merge existing and the new cpucodes:
Code:
copy /b ncpucode.bin + cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin + cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin + cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin ncpucode.bin

Make it "read-only" to prevent from deletion after the update is complete:
Code:
attrib +R ncpucode.bin

Update the BIOS image with the new cpucodes:
Code:
cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN

Double check that cpucodes have been added:
Code:
intelmicrocodelist.exe BIOS.BIN

At the end of the output you should find the following lines:
Code:
CPUID=10676 UpdateRev=60F 2010/09/29 Checksum=8FE1A243 PlatformID=2
CPUID=10676 UpdateRev=60F 2010/09/29 Checksum=8FE1A207 PlatformID=6
CPUID=1067A UpdateRev=A0B 2010/09/28 Checksum=B007E7B0 PlatformID=2,6

Also, you may use cbrom to ensure that cpucodes have been successfully added:
Code:
cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /D

Now flash modified BIOS image and you're done!

(last part is just copied and pasted from 000000's tutorial)


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drv30*
> 
> Great! Thanks for replying fast it was an emergency! I followed the steps. So now I flash my ncpucode.bin into my Motherboard? or the bios file that I had put in the folder?
> 
> My ncpucode file ended up being 142KB in size and my original bios file is 1,024KB, so i dont know if something is fishy.
> 
> I saw the the three lines in step six so the process was successful.
> 
> I am trying to install a Xeon x5450
> 
> Aida64.jpg 226k .jpg file
> 
> 
> which is very similar to Q9650\
> I am installing it on an ASUS P5ND http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5ND/#support1
> 
> The computer is booting and everything with this Xeon processor but the reason for my interested in creating this BIOS is that I am getting irregular BSODs of stop error 0x000000A1 (Memory Management) ever since I dropped in the Xeon processor as a replacement for Intel® Celeron® Processor 420 (512K Cache, 1.60 GHz, 800 MHz FSB) SL9XP (which is a piece of junk because it is slow but did not give me those BSODs)
> 
> I was also getting "Please update bios to unleash full power of CPU" at Boot. and I noticed that if I enable Intel speed step the computer will not boot at all. So that is the reason for my interest in this. But now that I already created my modded bios (Thanks a lot for the help). In theory this should work right guys?
> 
> Now which file do I flash again? the BIOS file or the ncpucode file? I really cant afford to brick this thing...
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Also, Does this modded BIOS add 771 support to 775 support or does it remove 775 and replace it with 771 support? If I ever want to revert the crappy celeron will I have to flash the original BIOS again?
> 
> The microcode that I added will work for sure with the Xeon x5450 right?


Don't be fooled as memory management isn't quite memory related. It would seem as though you need higher Northbridge voltages. Anytime I have gotten this BSOD it has always been NB related...also with these platforms I believe the meory controllers were part of the NB chipset structure.


----------



## drv30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Don't be fooled as memory management isn't quite memory related. It would seem as though you need higher Northbridge voltages. Anytime I have gotten this BSOD it has always been NB related...also with these platforms I believe the meory controllers were part of the NB chipset structure.


Oh, good to know, the old p5n-d motherboard supported memory at 2.1 volts but since DDR2 is rare and expensive all i could get was some ddr2 that runs at 1.8 volts, but it seems completely compatible.

Sorry for the dumb questions above, I was kinda scared. I didnt wanna brick the mobo. I flashed the bios and it works fine. I am no longer getting the "update bios to unlock full potential" bull**** error.

I am crossing my fingers that the system is gonna be more stable now. because it didnt give me any of those BSODs until i switched to the Xeon processor. I had a ****ty Celeron with the same RAM and it was running smooth as butter.

I ran memtest and it didnt detect anything, but everytime I would run the "Check processor speed" windows 7 function (windows score) it would crash to BSOD 0x0000000A1 stop error Memory Management.


----------



## drv30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Don't be fooled as memory management isn't quite memory related. It would seem as though you need higher Northbridge voltages. Anytime I have gotten this BSOD it has always been NB related...also with these platforms I believe the meory controllers were part of the NB chipset structure.


But what do you suggest I do? I see many northbridge voltages not just one, raising all and experimenting with all possible combinations will take too much time. There must be a smarter way of going about this?

I see that "Execute Disable Bit" is Enabled by default. I will disable this feature as it may be causing problems, as I am using a server processor on a non server system with non-server OS.
Maybe that helps?
_____________________________

Nope, custom bios and everything, still getting that stupid Memory Management Error.. x(


----------



## Crowbgd

Does anyone have experience with the MSI P45 NEO3 and Xeon e54xx quad cpu?
http://rs.msi.com/product/mb/P45-Neo3-FR--PCB-1-0-.html


----------



## obi.van.kenobi

I managed to install an E5405 on gigabyte p35 board. It seems to work right out of the box.

However I have noticed that my temps Core 0 - Core are running a bit high. I've set the cpu voltage at 1.00V (bios reports 1.15 as default), and ran OCCT for 1 hour, and it passed with flying colors. But when testing the Cores went up to 60 degrees centigrade. When in idle they are just above 40. I'm thinking these should be lower considering it's only 2.00ghz, and undervolted, cooled by Arctic Cooling freezer 7 pro.

Could a bad placement of the adapter be a cause of these pretty high temps? Would everything work when this happens?

Any thoughts?


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Sorry for not reading the whole thread but has anyone been able to mod their Asus X48 BIOS successfully to run 771 xeons? My boards are X48 P5E3 Premium and a X48 Rampage Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two Intel Xeon Quad Core E5345's


I haven't seen any success stories on any website for X series chipsets except in the beginning of this thread by user crispysilicon. If you use the search function you will see fail, fail, fail... I believe it's in the 30's post count area if you want to read up on it. I wouldn't try this mod if I were you...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obi.van.kenobi*
> 
> I managed to install an E5405 on gigabyte p35 board. It seems to work right out of the box.
> 
> However I have noticed that my temps Core 0 - Core are running a bit high. I've set the cpu voltage at 1.00V (bios reports 1.15 as default), and ran OCCT for 1 hour, and it passed with flying colors. But when testing the Cores went up to 60 degrees centigrade. When in idle they are just above 40. I'm thinking these should be lower considering it's only 2.00ghz, and undervolted, cooled by Arctic Cooling freezer 7 pro.
> 
> Could a bad placement of the adapter be a cause of these pretty high temps? Would everything work when this happens?
> 
> Any thoughts?


I have the same cooler on one of my CPU's. It's not a bad cooler, but it's not great either. Make sure you haven't applied too much/little thermal paste and the thermal paste you are using isn't crap. Also put your rig specs in your sig so we know what you have. You may need to adjust your CPU fan settings. Some MOBO's run the fan low to keep the noise down, this results in higher temps.


----------



## obi.van.kenobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I haven't seen any success stories on any website for X series chipsets except in the beginning of this thread by user crispysilicon. If you use the search function you will see fail, fail, fail... I believe it's in the 30's post count area if you want to read up on it. I wouldn't try this mod if I were you...
> I have the same cooler on one of my CPU's. It's not a bad cooler, but it's not great either. Make sure you haven't applied too much/little thermal paste and the thermal paste you are using isn't crap. Also put your rig specs in your sig so we know what you have. You may need to adjust your CPU fan settings. Some MOBO's run the fan low to keep the noise down, this results in higher temps.


Xeon E5405, P35c-ds3r, 2x2GB gskill ripjaw ddr3 1333mhz.

I'm using Arctic silver 5 paste, and I think i applied just the right amount (been doing it for years and have some experience).


----------



## n1sm

If he tries the mod on the x38/x48 board, id highly suggest taking a dremel and a small rotary bit to the cheapest xeon you are able of finding. Notch the cheap cpu then when you've got everything ironed out overclock the piss out of it until your x5460 is delivered. Then, switch up to the 5460 and say hello to 4.0ghz.

People continue to amaze me with wanting to overclock a 120w tdp cpu on an aircooler. At least get a h60 they are $34.99 free shipping from Frys'. The only reason I haven't installed my h80 on my backup is the Thermaltake v3 black case wont fit the h80 and im now stuck on backorder with Fry's for a h60.

Please, please, please guys just buy the h60 at least. I currently am tilting @ mid 60s on a Zalman CPNS9500A heatsink on a 3.92ghz overclock on my x5460. This cooler was one of the best of the lga 775 heyday and cools all other cpus including q9650s to around 60 on heavy load overclocked.

These Xeons run really hot if overclocked so unless you plan on NOT overclocking then need to pickup at least the hyper 212+ or I'd suggest the corsair h60 refurb. *end rant*

ON a side note i broke 4300mhz on my main machine baller with a budget on a C0 chip @ 1.425 vcore and am sitting comfortably at 4.1ghz 1.375 vcore @ 72C during long term prime95 tests.

If you have a C0 chip then dont be scared to turn that vcore up it LOVES IT. I am thinking i can squeeze 4.6 or 4.7 if I can get cooler as anything over 4.3ghz stable requires over 1.45 vcore which is 70-75 idle and im not comfy with it.

Nic


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Sorry for not reading the whole thread but has anyone been able to mod their Asus X48 BIOS successfully to run 771 xeons? My boards are X48 P5E3 Premium and a X48 Rampage Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two Intel Xeon Quad Core E5345's
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any success stories on any website for X series chipsets except in the beginning of this thread by user crispysilicon. If you use the search function you will see fail, fail, fail... I believe it's in the 30's post count area if you want to read up on it. I wouldn't try this mod if I were you...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *obi.van.kenobi*
> 
> I managed to install an E5405 on gigabyte p35 board. It seems to work right out of the box.
> 
> However I have noticed that my temps Core 0 - Core are running a bit high. I've set the cpu voltage at 1.00V (bios reports 1.15 as default), and ran OCCT for 1 hour, and it passed with flying colors. But when testing the Cores went up to 60 degrees centigrade. When in idle they are just above 40. I'm thinking these should be lower considering it's only 2.00ghz, and undervolted, cooled by Arctic Cooling freezer 7 pro.
> 
> Could a bad placement of the adapter be a cause of these pretty high temps? Would everything work when this happens?
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the same cooler on one of my CPU's. It's not a bad cooler, but it's not great either. Make sure you haven't applied too much/little thermal paste and the thermal paste you are using isn't crap. Also put your rig specs in your sig so we know what you have. You may need to adjust your CPU fan settings. Some MOBO's run the fan low to keep the noise down, this results in higher temps.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks, I wont bother to try it in that case since I would only be benching them.


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> If he tries the mod on the x38/x48 board, id highly suggest taking a dremel and a small rotary bit to the cheapest xeon you are able of finding. Notch the cheap cpu then when you've got everything ironed out overclock the piss out of it until your x5460 is delivered. Then, switch up to the 5460 and say hello to 4.0ghz.
> 
> People continue to amaze me with wanting to overclock a 120w tdp cpu on an aircooler. At least get a h60 they are $34.99 free shipping from Frys'. The only reason I haven't installed my h80 on my backup is the Thermaltake v3 black case wont fit the h80 and im now stuck on backorder with Fry's for a h60.
> 
> Please, please, please guys just buy the h60 at least. I currently am tilting @ mid 60s on a Zalman CPNS9500A heatsink on a 3.92ghz overclock on my x5460. This cooler was one of the best of the lga 775 heyday and cools all other cpus including q9650s to around 60 on heavy load overclocked.
> 
> These Xeons run really hot if overclocked so unless you plan on NOT overclocking then need to pickup at least the hyper 212+ or I'd suggest the corsair h60 refurb. *end rant*
> 
> ON a side note i broke 4300mhz on my main machine baller with a budget on a C0 chip @ 1.425 vcore and am sitting comfortably at 4.1ghz 1.375 vcore @ 72C during long term prime95 tests.
> 
> If you have a C0 chip then dont be scared to turn that vcore up it LOVES IT. I am thinking i can squeeze 4.6 or 4.7 if I can get cooler as anything over 4.3ghz stable requires over 1.45 vcore which is 70-75 idle and im not comfy with it.
> 
> Nic


Im running a X5460 SLBBA at 3.8 ghz on an average air cooler. Temps are already too high. Im thinking of getting a H60 but I live in canada so no Frys deals for me. Cheapeast I found is 70$ shipped.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> Im running a X5460 SLBBA at 3.8 ghz on an average air cooler. Temps are already too high. Im thinking of getting a H60 but I live in canada so no Frys deals for me. Cheapeast I found is 70$ shipped.


thats not too bad, I spent like $60 on my H60 a year ago.

Its what I am using now with my E5450, waiting on a video card RMA at the moment (and having a hard time find a temp monitor program for OSX) So I cant quite comment on the performance.

but in bios (which I assume is idle temp) CPU temp sits comfortable at 30* Idle with ambient temps at around 37* so its keeping it cooler than the air around it, which is always a good sign.


----------



## Larsonry

Anyone know of a site that can tell me what mobo I can throw in my HP? More so I want OC options.
Also just installed W 7 Ultimate on a SSD, is it like the old XP days where a minor hardware change throws the OS off genuine?


----------



## shawn23

Can someone please help me with microcode for P5E-VM HDMI i'm using a X5460 cpu but at boot i'm getting unknown cpu please update Bios to unleash full power

Thanks in advance.

here is my bios

P5E-VM-ASUS-HDMI-0709.zip 840k .zip file


----------



## robertr81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawn23*
> 
> Can someone please help me with microcode for P5E-VM HDMI i'm using a X5460 cpu but at boot i'm getting unknown cpu please update Bios to unleash full power
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> here is my bios
> 
> P5E-VM-ASUS-HDMI-0709.zip 840k .zip file


Check the user 000000 guide. It was very easy to do it with this guide.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/1130#post_21511973


----------



## RKDxpress

Did the mod late last night. GA-EP45-UD3R board, x5460 SBBA cpu, CM 120 cooler, 2x2gigs of OCZ 1066 sticks. Booted right up no bios changes good temps ran some benchtest good scores. Will not over clock for me at all. Locked up good so I had to pull Battery to clear cmos. I,ll keep trying next couple of days. Good news runs fine at 333 fsb 9.5 multipler. Any thoughts or settings you have be appreaciated. And yes I,m searching. RKDxpress.


----------



## shawn23

Thanks a lot Robert, i followed the guide and it worked like a charm.

Thanks again.


----------



## Larsonry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> Did the mod late last night. GA-EP45-UD3R board, x5460 SBBA cpu, CM 120 cooler, 2x2gigs of OCZ 1066 sticks. Booted right up no bios changes good temps ran some benchtest good scores. Will not over clock for me at all. Locked up good so I had to pull Battery to clear cmos. I,ll keep trying next couple of days. Good news runs fine at 333 fsb 9.5 multipler. Any thoughts or settings you have be appreaciated. And yes I,m searching. RKDxpress.


Dav had one of those setups, check with him.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larsonry*
> 
> Dav had one of those setups, check with him.


Yes I did, except it was a EP45T-DS3R, but I imagine the bios was identical. Before I sold it I was able to overclock it to 4.25Ghz with DDR3 linked 1:1 with the FSB. Not sure why you aren't able to overclock it but I hope you can figure it out.


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> Did the mod late last night. GA-EP45-UD3R board, x5460 SBBA cpu, CM 120 cooler, 2x2gigs of OCZ 1066 sticks. Booted right up no bios changes good temps ran some benchtest good scores. Will not over clock for me at all. Locked up good so I had to pull Battery to clear cmos. I,ll keep trying next couple of days. Good news runs fine at 333 fsb 9.5 multipler. Any thoughts or settings you have be appreaciated. And yes I,m searching. RKDxpress.


Maybe try to add the microcodes to your bios, Just to rule that out?


----------



## davtylica

Just curious if anyone had tested a qx9775?


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drv30*
> 
> So Im still confused because, I create black text file and renamed it to ncpucode.bin then I open it with notepad and copy and paste "type NUL > NCPUCODE.BIN" into it.
> 
> What exactly do I type into the command prompt? It all says "Code" so i thought it all went into the bin file via notepad. What part do I type into comand prompt?
> 
> How must organize my files in the folder so that it works properly? I am so confused... I need step by step instructions please...
> 
> What the???? I am trying to figure this thing out and I can't. Can somebody please explain what goes in the bin file and how to use the cbrom195 program? I dont understand the Award bios instructions at all.


If you are not familiar with command prompt I suggest you NOT to mess with award bios, very easy to brick your board.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obi.van.kenobi*
> 
> I managed to install an E5405 on gigabyte p35 board. It seems to work right out of the box.
> 
> However I have noticed that my temps Core 0 - Core are running a bit high. I've set the cpu voltage at 1.00V (bios reports 1.15 as default), and ran OCCT for 1 hour, and it passed with flying colors. But when testing the Cores went up to 60 degrees centigrade. When in idle they are just above 40. I'm thinking these should be lower considering it's only 2.00ghz, and undervolted, cooled by Arctic Cooling freezer 7 pro.
> 
> Could a bad placement of the adapter be a cause of these pretty high temps? Would everything work when this happens?
> 
> Any thoughts?


Just feel the cooler. If it's warm then the temps are probably not far off. Some cpus just run hot.


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Just feel the cooler. If it's warm then the temps are probably not far off. Some cpus just run hot.


Mine seems to like running hot, but i am also perplexed.
The temp in the Bios and the core temps in CPUMARK performance test are way lower than what Realtemp reports.
I am assuming that the realtemp is the accurate one.
It peaks at about 70 in a gaming session, but if I try to run full torture test it will go in the 80, ( so I dont do it )
Yet as soon as I stop the workers the temp drops back by about 30 degree In almost a second. So it seems the cooler does its job.

But then, when I touch the CPU heatsink, it is barely warm..
I am kind of confused about this conflicting information.









I have ZeroTherm BTF90 btw


----------



## powerhouse

Did anyone have success with an Intel D946GZIS ? Which Xeon CPU?

Thanks!


----------



## ultimeus

Hey guys, can someone in europe sold me a pair of stickers ?


----------



## RKDxpress

Hey still not getting this board to OC. Wondered about the DDR and the FSB being linked 1:1. What might that be under in bios settings? Is thier a name for this I can search. Also not sure I could patch my bios for the microcode. (page 87 of this thread) Using bios F-12 on my GA-EP45-UD3R board. Not new to flashing bios, firmware, smartphones but someone else usally did all the hardwork like writing the codes and zipping it up. Wow over 2000 pages on this MB here on Overclock.net. Thanks again RKDxpress.


----------



## Emaman

I have been really excited to read about this mod and about everyone's success in it. I cant wait to get a xeon for my self!!

Something i have been wondering is that witch model should i get, the newer stepping is a must but other than that, i do not not that well.
I have been waiting for experiences in the L series from people, but there has hardly been any. The thing that interests me is how hot they run and how they OC. Compared to the others there isn't any difference except for the lower TDP, but does that even really matter? Someone tried to explain the differences of the models but it didn't fully answer to all of my question.

So does these things matter in choosing witch model i pick: temperature, overcloking, power consumption.

I do know that there is differences in the multiplier but that's fine, i can handle +450 FSB. Also I am looking for nice stable 24/7 clocks, and i will use this for cooling. http://www.zalman.com/global/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=277

Please tell me your experiences and opinions









Erik


----------



## Haze80

So for anyone that can be interested I just got a x5460 working on a GIGABYTE GA-G31M-ES2L pretty much plug and play I didn't do any bios mods nothing. Just cut the tabs installed the sticker and got me a x5460 e0 working.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emaman*
> 
> I have been really excited to read about this mod and about everyone's success in it. I cant wait to get a xeon for my self!!
> 
> Something i have been wondering is that witch model should i get, the newer stepping is a must but other than that, i do not not that well.
> I have been waiting for experiences in the L series from people, but there has hardly been any. The thing that interests me is how hot they run and how they OC. Compared to the others there isn't any difference except for the lower TDP, but does that even really matter? Someone tried to explain the differences of the models but it didn't fully answer to all of my question.
> 
> So does these things matter in choosing witch model i pick: temperature, overcloking, power consumption.
> 
> I do know that there is differences in the multiplier but that's fine, i can handle +450 FSB. Also I am looking for nice stable 24/7 clocks, and i will use this for cooling. http://www.zalman.com/global/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=277
> 
> Please tell me your experiences and opinions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erik


I'd just suggest you stay away from the x series xeons. My x5460 runs really hot with my cnps 9500a when overclocked. That cooler isn't capable of anything over 3.8ghz comfortably. I pushed my setup to 3.95ghz and temps on idle are 58c. I ran the vcore at 1.35 and think i popped the board it was on - The Backup in my sig.

I have yet to pull my xeon and throw my q8200 in for testing. At this time it seems even at stock 3.16ghz i boot in and the board runs fine for about 3-5min then freezes up. I've tried different ram, different slots and different hdds. I even tried a fresh install and mid way through install it freezes. Alas i think my ep45 board has finally **** the bed. I got mine from my buddy who misdiagnosed the board as defective. It has always been shaky and had issues booting up even with multiple different psus and ram it was finicky.

I guess now is the time to shoot a certain someone a pm about another


----------



## Lo2zak

Okay, finally had some time to fiddle with DX48BT2 and Xeon 5150.
Unfortunately as of now my X48 motherboard doesn`t like it.
Checked socket/adapter few times, everything looks good, but no POST.
It`s only adapter I have ATM, still waiting for more to show up - c`mon Shanghai Post.
And yes, I know X38/48 motherboards seems not too be friendly with Xeons












Cpu world says my Xeon CPUID is 06F6h and it`s obviously nowhere to be seen on list of CPUs` supported by BIOS by default. I get that list after using "intelmicrocodelist" on my BIOS file.
Checked latest BIOS for DX48BT2 - ver 2006 - I can see 6F6 listed twice, but I assume 6F6 in not same as 06F6h?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *000000*
> 
> Hey guys, just check the guide in my signature.


000000 - many thanks for having this BIOS mod guide in your signature, it makes everything looks simple, but I have no idea what to do now?
I need BIOS file in *.ROM or *.BIN format, yet Intel supplies DX48BT2 BIOS file only in *.BIO format.
How can I add those microcodes to *.BIO file or convert it somehow to ROM/BIN?
Any help welcome.


----------



## knopflerbruce

I got my adapters... now I just need my CPUs. Oh BOY, chinese mail is slow... the small package was waiting for a plane in Shanghai for a month. Glad I got a pair of X5270 ES's off ebay a while ago







Could be interesting to see the numbers even if they're just dual cores.


----------



## robertr81

Bought myself a x5470 för 70$, can´t wait to try this mod








I hope this cooler can handle the heat. Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
Which is on my core 2 duo right now


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emaman*
> 
> I have been really excited to read about this mod and about everyone's success in it. I cant wait to get a xeon for my self!!
> 
> Something i have been wondering is that witch model should i get, the newer stepping is a must but other than that, i do not not that well.
> I have been waiting for experiences in the L series from people, but there has hardly been any. The thing that interests me is how hot they run and how they OC. Compared to the others there isn't any difference except for the lower TDP, but does that even really matter? Someone tried to explain the differences of the models but it didn't fully answer to all of my question.
> 
> So does these things matter in choosing witch model i pick: temperature, overcloking, power consumption.
> 
> I do know that there is differences in the multiplier but that's fine, i can handle +450 FSB. Also I am looking for nice stable 24/7 clocks, and i will use this for cooling. http://www.zalman.com/global/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=277
> 
> Please tell me your experiences and opinions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erik


Some have reported the L series has a low max temp, so cpu will throttle earsily, obviously not ideal for high clocks. If your board can handle 450+ then E5440/E5450 seem ideal.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> Mine seems to like running hot, but i am also perplexed.
> The temp in the Bios and the core temps in CPUMARK performance test are way lower than what Realtemp reports.
> I am assuming that the realtemp is the accurate one.
> It peaks at about 70 in a gaming session, but if I try to run full torture test it will go in the 80, ( so I dont do it )
> Yet as soon as I stop the workers the temp drops back by about 30 degree In almost a second. So it seems the cooler does its job.
> 
> But then, when I touch the CPU heatsink, it is barely warm..
> I am kind of confused about this conflicting information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have ZeroTherm BTF90 btw


What thermal paste are you using? This is key as some pastes lose their thermal conductivity at higher temps...I would recommend either AC MX-4 or Shin-etsu Micro-Si with the latter being used on the current line of Corsair Hydro coolers. A good thermal paste goes a long way trust me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emaman*
> 
> I have been really excited to read about this mod and about everyone's success in it. I cant wait to get a xeon for my self!!
> 
> Something i have been wondering is that witch model should i get, the newer stepping is a must but other than that, i do not not that well.
> I have been waiting for experiences in the L series from people, but there has hardly been any. The thing that interests me is how hot they run and how they OC. Compared to the others there isn't any difference except for the lower TDP, but does that even really matter? Someone tried to explain the differences of the models but it didn't fully answer to all of my question.
> 
> So does these things matter in choosing witch model i pick: temperature, overcloking, power consumption.
> 
> I do know that there is differences in the multiplier but that's fine, i can handle +450 FSB. Also I am looking for nice stable 24/7 clocks, and i will use this for cooling. http://www.zalman.com/global/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=277
> 
> Please tell me your experiences and opinions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erik


If the stepping code starts with "SLB" then it is an E0 revision processor "SLA" is C1 revision I believe. Also you want to look for the A stepping in the batch code...which is at the bottom
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> I'd just suggest you stay away from the x series xeons. My x5460 runs really hot with my cnps 9500a when overclocked. That cooler isn't capable of anything over 3.8ghz comfortably. I pushed my setup to 3.95ghz and temps on idle are 58c. I ran the vcore at 1.35 and think i popped the board it was on - The Backup in my sig.
> 
> I have yet to pull my xeon and throw my q8200 in for testing. At this time it seems even at stock 3.16ghz i boot in and the board runs fine for about 3-5min then freezes up. I've tried different ram, different slots and different hdds. I even tried a fresh install and mid way through install it freezes. Alas i think my ep45 board has finally **** the bed. I got mine from my buddy who misdiagnosed the board as defective. It has always been shaky and had issues booting up even with multiple different psus and ram it was finicky.
> 
> I guess now is the time to shoot a certain someone a pm about another


Would that someone be me lol? I have an Asus 780i deluxe coming this week, once tested it is going bye bye. The I have my 750i FTW but I'm saving that to build a complete SLi rige using some parts listed in my sig. Also your vcore seems high for almost 4Ghz ...should be around 1.3v tops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertr81*
> 
> Bought myself a x5470 för 70$, can´t wait to try this mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this cooler can handle the heat. Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
> Which is on my core 2 duo right now


These are fantastic chips. I've had mine OC'ed to 4.8Ghz so far on 1.512v. The temps are what held me back...80C + on load


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> What thermal paste are you using? This is key as some pastes lose their thermal conductivity at higher temps...I would recommend either AC MX-4 or Shin-etsu Micro-Si with the latter being used on the current line of Corsair Hydro coolers. A good thermal paste goes a long way trust me


I am using arctic silver 5.


----------



## robertr81

Quote:


> These are fantastic chips. I've had mine OC'ed to 4.8Ghz so far on 1.512v. The temps are what held me back...80C + on load


Wow thats impressive! What type of cooler did you use and what is the frequency and ram type?

Edit: noticed from your signature that you have DDR3, I only have DDR2 and will probably not get that high scores.

I´m happy if I can run it stable at 4Ghz


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertr81*
> 
> Wow thats impressive! What type of cooler did you use and what is the frequency and ram type?
> 
> Edit: noticed from your signature that you have DDR3, I only have DDR2 and will probably not get that high scores.
> 
> I´m happy if I can run it stable at 4Ghz


I personally know on a C0 chip that 4.3ghz is possible with my g. skill pro ddr2 -1066 I cpu-passmarked 6434 @ 4.01ghz but never bothered to passmark @ 4.3ghz as it was just to stabilize. I have found i drop a few points the higher the clocks go past 4.1ghz on physics scores so i've since dropped back to 4.050ghz to get max of 365 on my physics portion of cpu mark.

At this point you're machine will run toe to toe with an i5/i7 at stock clocks of 3+ghz. I honestly couldn't want for more except to be running better graphics cards which is coming sooner than I thought.

Dont be discouraged by his ddr3 with the right ddr2 you can easily pass my 6434 cpu mark and push closer to his scores of 6800+ I just am stingy and want all 8gigs of my ddr2 and cant muster over 1090mhz no matter what tricks i try.

Just make sure you cool adequately, I currently am running corsairs on both of my boxes but i have ****ty thermal paste which i plan on changing when i lap my processors.

Keep on pushing, it will happen someone with a E0 should be able to hit 4.5ghz with a good lap thermal paste and a corsair cooler @ under 70c full load, it just wont be me.

Nic


----------



## RKDxpress

Got it! Running stable at 3.8 ghz with my x5460. Thanks Davtylica and Maxwar for your help. My OC problem was the fsb:dram setting at 5:8 once I found the correct bios setting for 1:1 things began to work. (system memory multiplier) My 3D mark scores are the best they have ever been. Highest cpu temp is 54* about the same as the old E8500. Thanks again RKDxpress


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> I am using arctic silver 5.


If thats what you prefer then thats your choice. Please be aware that AS5 is electrically conductive...meaning there have been people that have reported shorting out their motherboard if used in-correctly. Lets face it...AS5 was the "cat's meow" about 4 years ago, and for what it costs you can get MX-4 that is NOT electrically conductive and performs better...about 4-5C better and does NOT have a curing time like AS5.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> At this point you're machine will run toe to toe with an i5/i7 at stock clocks of 3+ghz. I honestly couldn't want for more except to be running better graphics cards which is coming sooner than I thought.
> 
> Dont be discouraged by his ddr3 with the right ddr2 you can easily pass my 6434 cpu mark and push closer to his scores of 6800+ I just am stingy and want all 8gigs of my ddr2 and cant muster over 1090mhz no matter what tricks i try.
> 
> Keep on pushing, it will happen someone with a E0 should be able to hit 4.5ghz with a good lap thermal paste and a corsair cooler @ under 70c full load, it just wont be me.
> 
> Nic


I'm sure you are refering to the Nehalem architecture? I can assure you even top tier DDR2 will never surpass good DDR3. In fact, my G-skill DDR2-1100 cas 5 will run 1200mhz without timing or voltage adjustments and it still will NOT trump my [email protected]

Also, how did you get 6,434 marks on only 4.01Ghz? Thats quite an accojmplishment, I managed 6,525 cpu marks running 4.25Ghz with DDR3 linked @ 1700mhz cas 9. Oddly enough, my cpu physics score was 437. Interesting lol


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> If thats what you prefer then thats your choice. Please be aware that AS5 is electrically conductive...meaning there have been people that have reported shorting out their motherboard if used in-correctly. Lets face it...AS5 was the "cat's meow" about 4 years ago, and for what it costs you can get MX-4 that is NOT electrically conductive and performs better...about 4-5C better and does NOT have a curing time like AS5.


Well, I used to reflow xbox 360 and had bought a large tube of AS5, I plan on using it all before I buy something new but may get something better then. I am not crazy enough about OCing to change it now for a few degrees less.
As far as I know AS5 Is not really electrically conductive, it seems to be a myth spread out on the net. I tried measuring a glob of it with ohm meter and did not get a significant reading.
But does not matter as I apply it carefully in small quantity without doing a mess.

I think I will try reseating my heatsink. I may mod it for more presssure on the chip. The fastening system on it was crap and it broke when I first took it off. I fixed it but it is possible it is not fully adjusted anymore because I had to wrestle with the thing to take it out. Seems to be a common problem with this cooler. I read about some dude who had the same problem, he could not take the HS out and decided to drill trough the holes and bricked his mobo.
I think I'll be caution from buying anything from ZeroTherm next time...

I was thinking about completely ditching the stock clamp and replacing it by screws and washers.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> I'm sure you are refering to the Nehalem architecture? I can assure you even top tier DDR2 will never surpass good DDR3. In fact, my G-skill DDR2-1100 cas 5 will run 1200mhz without timing or voltage adjustments and it still will NOT trump my [email protected]
> 
> Also, how did you get 6,434 marks on only 4.01Ghz? Thats quite an accojmplishment, I managed 6,525 cpu marks running 4.25Ghz with DDR3 linked @ 1700mhz cas 9. Oddly enough, my cpu physics score was 437. Interesting lol


I guess i just got a pretty good run. the physics however were not up to snuff at all. It seems both of the C0's are run into the ground or just aren't that strong physics score wise. the most i could muster i believe was in the 350s and that was the same run that netted me 6,434 marks. I'd have to guess your physics score is all the ddr3. We aren't talking about physics only though, its all cpu mark #s im sure if someone ended up with a better binned chip/later revision they'd have better physics scores.

I was just impressed that my junky C0s actually show up. Albeit needing A LOT of voltage, they still can put up the #s fairly well even with the ddr2. I just wish i could acquire a 790i board to bench these chips with. I just want to confirm it actually is the ddr2>ddr3 difference, which i am about 95% positive it is.

You've run both though, how did your E0 5470 fair on the ddr2 physics wise? didn't you say your chip jumped like 40-50 points earlier in this thread just from moving from ddr2 >>> ddr3???

I personally am not even out for the highest benches ill be more than happy with my meager almost 6500 score and 350 physics score. This mod really works for what I was trying to do and now that it's done, I think its time for me to move on.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> Well, I used to reflow xbox 360 and had bought a large tube of AS5, I plan on using it all before I buy something new but may get something better then. I am not crazy enough about OCing to change it now for a few degrees less.
> As far as I know AS5 Is not really electrically conductive, it seems to be a myth spread out on the net. I tried measuring a glob of it with ohm meter and did not get a significant reading.
> But does not matter as I apply it carefully in small quantity without doing a mess.


No harm intended, but simply put AS5 has micronized silver particles in it's composition. Silver is in fact more electrically conductive than copper, but cost prohibits it's use in normal applications.

http://www.arcticsilver.com/as5.htm

According to their website it is only capacitive and they heed warning to it's capacitive nature. My common sense tells me that given it's composition of an electrically conductive material (silver) and in the right circumstances it could potentially fry a component...then there is no reason for me to risk using it.

Let me ask you this...had you spilled even a tiny bit on a resistor say somewhere near your cpu socket...do you think you would be able to remove every tiny particle of silver? You just now have created an electrical bridge even if on a somewhat micrscopic level.

Not to mention the warmer the conditions the greater potential for electrical conductivity. Anywho, I respect your choice to use it, I just wanted you to be aware of the risk


----------



## xg3nx

Ok got my p35 platinum board in, modded it, threw in my x5460 and it posts but freezes after checking the memory. Possible out of dat bios? It recognizes it as a xeon too. My e8400 boots up fine.


----------



## davtylica

n1sm, in a way you are correct. The DDR3 has attributed to my higher scores, but only in a sense that it gives the CPU it's information faster. It releases the bottleneck that you get with DDR2. The processor is still processing the instructions and information only it's not waiting as long for the RAM to fetch it.


----------



## AliceCooper

Can someone add the microcode for an E5405 and a X5460 to this BIOS? I am getting an E5405 free and if I need more performance I would like the option to upgrade. This is going to be on a P5B Deluxe so I will post results after I give it a try.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Also you want to look for the A stepping in the batch code...which is at the bottom


The Letter in the batch code has nothing to do with stepping. Both my X5460 & X5470 have "B' batch codes but are identified as "A" in both CPU-Z and Intel CPU ID utility. I have the read official documentation on the batch code which tells you how to get the manufacture date and assembly location, nothing more. There is nothing official on the letters "A", "B", "C" or proceeding numbers. All I have read on multiple forums is speculation based on information a few users put together on a few CPU's. This is just misinformation that has been passed along because there is nothing official to disprove it. It goes right along with the phrase "I read it on the internet so it must be true" Until I see something official from Intel, I am going to say this is nothing more than a sequential batch number, IE A998, A999, B001 etc. This is why "C" is so rare.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Also your vcore seems high for almost 4Ghz ...should be around 1.3v tops


His voltage is fine, I run at 1.375 450 FSB X 9. That's Intel's max recommended voltage. Running it lower may cause stability issues.


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliceCooper*
> 
> P5B-ASUS-Deluxe-1238.zip 815k .zip file
> 
> 
> Can someone add the microcode for an E5405 and a X5460 to this BIOS? I am getting an E5405 free and if I need more performance I would like the option to upgrade. This is going to be on a P5B Deluxe so I will post results after I give it a try.


Look for 000000's post a bit earlier and check his signature for a guide.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> His voltage is fine, I run at 1.375 450 FSB X 9. That's Intel's max recommended voltage. Running it lower may cause stability issues.


And, it does. Stability is not there @ 1.325 like I originally thought. If you cannot marathon a cpu on blend test at least 8-12hrs I feel it isn't stable for gaming. Most believe its 6hrs but I've had issues with my q8200 when it was overclocked on the same 780i after having it solid for 6hrs. I was getting crashes in bf3 and sound locks ect. Since I've gone to p95'ing my cpus 8-12hrs prior to stamp of approval, I've had no issues.

Still can't believe I finally finished off my gigabyte ep45 though. It wont even boot up now . That isn't abnormal though, if I shift the ram in the slots then it should boot back up. But this board has been on the verge of a total meltdown from when I got it 3yrs ago. I guess I should stay away from Gigabyte boards, I've read that the ud3l had the infinite boot loop and I've experienced it a few times.

At any rate, as soon as I get new thermal paste in i'll lap the cpu on my 780i and i'll clock up to 4.3 or higher and let her hang out in that neighborhood IF I can keep my physics score in the mid 300s.

Nic


----------



## xg3nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg3nx*
> 
> Ok got my p35 platinum board in, modded it, threw in my x5460 and it posts but freezes after checking the memory. Possible out of dat bios? It recognizes it as a xeon too. My e8400 boots up fine.


Still struggling with this.


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> No harm intended, but simply put AS5 has micronized silver particles in it's composition. Silver is in fact more electrically conductive than copper, but cost prohibits it's use in normal applications.
> 
> http://www.arcticsilver.com/as5.htm
> 
> According to their website it is only capacitive and they heed warning to it's capacitive nature. My common sense tells me that given it's composition of an electrically conductive material (silver) and in the right circumstances it could potentially fry a component...then there is no reason for me to risk using it.
> 
> Let me ask you this...had you spilled even a tiny bit on a resistor say somewhere near your cpu socket...do you think you would be able to remove every tiny particle of silver? You just now have created an electrical bridge even if on a somewhat micrscopic level.
> 
> Not to mention the warmer the conditions the greater potential for electrical conductivity. Anywho, I respect your choice to use it, I just wanted you to be aware of the risk


Conductive and Capacitive, despite related, are not the same thing. What they mean is that the compound has a dielectric value that his higher than air. Like the dielectric fluid in a capacitor, if the compound is applied between two conductive parts, the ensemble might act as a capacitor. But this would likely not be an issue at all unless the two parts are very close to each other, because the total capacitance will grow exponentially with the proximity of the two parts.

So I might get worried say if it got on the pins of one of those Very small pitch SMD chips, where you can barely see the chip legs with your naked eye, those are very close from each other. But even then I do not think it would result in immediate damage, the way a conductive paste would, but rather improper operation.
I have seen some botched Xbox 360 repairs where people had put AS5 all over the place and the console still worked.

I think part of the running conception of arctic silver being dangerous comes from their older product, Arctic silver 3, which was indeed conductive and indeed fried people's hardware all over the place.
Not saying you do not need to be careful with AS5 mind you. Just saying its really not likely to insta-fry your stuff if you spill it. Might cause problems only if you are unlucky and it get the stuff at the total wrong place.

I do use it carefully and dont put it all over the place. I have steady hands and am used to working in electronics. I repair and mod lots of old consoles.

But thanks for your recommendations, I will check those alternative compound. Will likely try something new when Im done with the AS5 tube.


----------



## pioneerisloud

So, I ordered water parts for my sig rig (and a new HTPC case). Think I'll break 4.2GHz stable with my sig rig?


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> The Letter in the batch code has nothing to do with stepping. Both my X5460 & X5470 have "B' batch codes but are identified as "A" in both CPU-Z and Intel CPU ID utility.


CPU-z , like all other software, it comes with it's share of bugs. Wouldn't it be fair to say this could be a software bug?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I have the read official documentation on the batch code which tells you how to get the manufacture date and assembly location, nothing more. There is nothing official on the letters "A", "B", "C" or proceeding numbers. All I have read on multiple forums is speculation based on information a few users put together on a few CPU's. This is just misinformation that has been passed along because there is nothing official to disprove it. It goes right along with the phrase "I read it on the internet so it must be true" Until I see something official from Intel, I am going to say this is nothing more than a sequential batch number, IE A998, A999, B001 etc. This is why "C" is so rare.


Yes it should be considered speculation. I strongly disagree with your proclaimations though. You will be waiting a very long time to get omission from Intel about in-house quality practices if my stepping code speculation is indeed true to any degree. It wouldn't be good for business if they openly admitted to selling potential lesser quality components for the same price.

It's hard for me to side with your statements of "nothing more than a sequential batch number" and " This is why C is so rare" because this is again speculation. IMPO, i believe it to be questionable. If this was indeed the case wouldn't there be equally as many "C" processors out there if they were made sequentially? I'm really not trying to step on your toes my friend, but you're trying to de-bunk what could be mis-information with exactly that... mis-information.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> His voltage is fine, I run at 1.375 450 FSB X 9. That's Intel's max recommended voltage. Running it lower may cause stability issues.


IIRC the maximum safe voltage (45nm) is 1.45v for daily use. I will work on trying to find some documentation to support this. I will also say that your voltage is perfectly safe for normal daily use, but I strongly encourage you to do your own testing as you will more than likely find you don't need this much voltage while maintaining stability. I ran my x5460 at 4.037Ghz with a perfectly stable 1.288v. I was able to pass Intel burn test with 30 instances on the highest torture setting but every chip has different characteristics. All I'm saying is if you can possibly benefit from tweaking and testing...isn't it worth it?

Maybe for future reference, we could all do a better job of supporting our claims to our best ability. I do NOT participate in this forum for the sole purpose of de-throning people in any way. I come here to help people and to share my knowledge the best that I can. I remember how frustrating it was when I was new to the game. It can be very confusing when mis-information is put out there, and I encourage people to take anything without some sort of documentation with a grain of salt. I apologize if anyone was confused by my speculation


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> Conductive and Capacitive, despite related, are not the same thing. What they mean is that the compound has a dielectric value that his higher than air. Like the dielectric fluid in a capacitor, if the compound is applied between two conductive parts, the ensemble might act as a capacitor. But this would likely not be an issue at all unless the two parts are very close to each other, because the total capacitance will grow exponentially with the proximity of the two parts.
> 
> So I might get worried say if it got on the pins of one of those Very small pitch SMD chips, where you can barely see the chip legs with your naked eye, those are very close from each other. But even then I do not think it would result in immediate damage, the way a conductive paste would, but rather improper operation.
> I have seen some botched Xbox 360 repairs where people had put AS5 all over the place and the console still worked.
> 
> I think part of the running conception of arctic silver being dangerous comes from their older product, Arctic silver 3, which was indeed conductive and indeed fried people's hardware all over the place.
> Not saying you do not need to be careful with AS5 mind you. Just saying its really not likely to insta-fry your stuff if you spill it. Might cause problems only if you are unlucky and it get the stuff at the total wrong place.
> 
> I do use it carefully and dont put it all over the place. I have steady hands and am used to working in electronics. I repair and mod lots of old consoles.
> 
> But thanks for your recommendations, I will check those alternative compound. Will likely try something new when Im done with the AS5 tube.


Yes you are very right...AS3 was very much conductive. Lots of horror stories on that stuff. I guess my whole point was to steer people away from it...I used it for 3+ years with no issues. If people aren't aware of better products then they can't take advantage of them. I'm a firm believer in nothing is impossible lol. Maybe I overly scrutinized the potential of AS5 to cause damage to components.


----------



## IgoRRR

My cpu arived today, will be installing on my p5q-e in ~2 days. Will keep you posted


----------



## BugBash

My X5470 arrived!!
5 [email protected] until I can start playing









Quick questions
How do the sockets react to a VERY hot knife blade?
Will it cut easier/neater?

Many thanks
Justin


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BugBash*
> 
> My X5470 arrived!!
> 5 [email protected] until I can start playing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick questions
> How do the sockets react to a VERY hot knife blade?
> Will it cut easier/neater?
> 
> Many thanks
> Justin


Using hot knife will likely make a mess a molten plastic I highly recommend you DONT do that..

I found the plastic in my P5Q socket to be easily workable with one of those small exacto blade. I used flush-cut nippers to do the rough part of the job and finished with exacto.
I am not sure I would recommend the nippers though as some of them are a bit big and the jolt when the plastic snaps might make the tool damage cpu pins, this almost happened to me.
You should be able to do a good job with small exacto if you take you time.

Also some small tweezer and a dusting can are handy to pick the small parts of plastic from your socket. I had them in the pins and had to blow air on them.


----------



## IgoRRR

CPU is now lapped










Is this correct? Tomorrow I am going to get myself new AC MX-4, and proceed to final installation


----------



## RKDxpress

I used a razor knife with a new blade and heated in a candle. I almost went right thru into the mother board it cut so easy. Thats how I'd do it again but be careful!


----------



## legija

I have EP43-ds3(F9 bios) and i wanna buy L5420. Where i can find microcodes?


----------



## davtylica

IgoRRR , congrats on the x5460. I hope it serves you as well as mine had before I sold it. If you need any recommendations for speeds/voltages please feel free to PM me and I will assist you. So far it seems as though you got all your eggs in the right basket...also adding +rep. Great job!!!


----------



## Klausi

Hi,

I own a Asus P5 deluxe with the latest Firmware 1238 and a Xeon X5450.

My System is running but I wanted to add the CPU microcodes as listed in post 863. Alle the 3 of them. But after the first code MMtool is telling me that there is no more space. Which one of the 3 codes is the right for X5450? Or could be someone so Kind to add the CPU code for me? Thanks for your help.

Thanks in advance

Klausi


----------



## IgoRRR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> IgoRRR , congrats on the x5460. I hope it serves you as well as mine had before I sold it. If you need any recommendations for speeds/voltages please feel free to PM me and I will assist you. So far it seems as though you got all your eggs in the right basket...also adding +rep. Great job!!!


You are very generous









You have a PM


----------



## 000000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klausi*
> 
> My System is running but I wanted to add the CPU microcodes as listed in post 863. Alle the 3 of them. But after the first code MMtool is telling me that there is no more space. Which one of the 3 codes is the right for X5450?


Simply remove several ancient microcodes to free up some space. I guess you wouldn't use say Pentium D, Pentium Dual-Core E2xxx/E4xxx etc.
Use www.cpu-world.com to find out which CPUs are correspond to specific CPUID.

Eventually, you could check your CPUID (10676 or 1067A) and choose the only one microcode that matches your CPU:
Quote:


> cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> _... or ..._
> cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin


----------



## Klausi

Hi,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *000000*
> 
> Simply remove several ancient microcodes to free up some space. I


thanks für the tip, I have done it exactly this way and now it works. Thanks. If there is a list of working combination:

Asus P5 deluxe and Xeon X5450 work.

Klausi


----------



## xg3nx

sorry delete


----------



## xg3nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg3nx*
> 
> MSI P35 Platinum/Xeon 5460 - posts and freezes right away after memory check OK. Is this considered posting?
> 
> Updated to latest bios to no avail.
> 
> Can someone help me out here? Possibly point me in the right direction?


EDIT: At the top of the screen the motherboard does recognize it as a Xeon 5460.


----------



## xg3nx

sorry delete.


----------



## antares555

Hi,

I'm playing around to have a LGA 771 support on my LGA 775 motherboard. I think I'm going nowhere with MMtools and Ami...

I have followed the instructions, but when I tried to add any 771 microcode, the CPU Patch section become all garbage...the date, microcode id of the tab become a bunch of random hexadecimal...

Would someone be able to add CPU support into my bios for the following ?

Intel Xeon X5482 SLBBG 3.2ghz 1600FSB 12M Cache

Part number AT80574KL088NT
Frequency (GHz) ? 3.2
Bus speed (MHz) ? 1600
Package type 771-land FC-LGA8
Socket type Socket 771 (LGA771)

Architecture / Microarchitecture / Other

CPUID 1067Ah
Core stepping E0
Qualification sample QFSZ
Processor core Harpertown
Manufacturing technology (micron) 0.045
Number of cores 4
L2 cache size (MB) ? 12
Thermal Design Power (Watt) ? 120

Motherboard : Asus P5KPL AM/PS
Bios link : http://support.asus.com/Download.asp...=1&ft=12&os=17

If anybody...This CPU is only supported by 5 mainboard according to cpu world...I want to extract the CPU microcode of the Xeon X5482 into the Bios ROM of Asus P5KPL AM/PS then flash my mobo with it.

Thanks.

S.


----------



## 000000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antares555*
> 
> I have followed the instructions, but when I tried to add any 771 microcode, the CPU Patch section become all garbage...the date, microcode id of the tab become a bunch of random hexadecimal...


I can confirm, it occasionally happens with MMTOOL v3.26. Here is the MMTOOL v3.22 which should be OK:

MMTool_322_1B_21Fix.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> The Letter in the batch code has nothing to do with stepping. Both my X5460 & X5470 have "B' batch codes but are identified as "A" in both CPU-Z and Intel CPU ID utility. I have the read official documentation on the batch code which tells you how to get the manufacture date and assembly location, nothing more. There is nothing official on the letters "A", "B", "C" or proceeding numbers. All I have read on multiple forums is speculation based on information a few users put together on a few CPU's. This is just misinformation that has been passed along because there is nothing official to disprove it. It goes right along with the phrase "I read it on the internet so it must be true" Until I see something official from Intel, I am going to say this is nothing more than a sequential batch number, IE A998, A999, B001 etc. This is why "C" is so rare.
> His voltage is fine, I run at 1.375 450 FSB X 9. That's Intel's max recommended voltage. Running it lower may cause stability issues.


CPU-Z doesn't show batch code. Those are only found on the cpu heat spreader.


----------



## duniek

EDIT//

WORKS NOW

P5QL motherboard and P5Q

cpus E5420 and E5462

100% OK


----------



## IgoRRR

It works











What is it with the temperature differences, can anyone tell me?

btw, cpu-z has an error on start concerning CPU readout...

OC follows


----------



## antares555

Thank you ! It's Alive !



Any idea to overclock now ?


----------



## IgoRRR

Set multi to 8, and rise your FSB until it's stable, manual ddr controls, take ratios and other things into consideration.

MI think the temperatures are right now









This is the final stable result, will try to lower the Voltage to min so that the cpu is stable. 467 FSB is my max so I'm staying here


----------



## xg3nx

Well if anyone wants to try this, I have 20 SLAG9 X5160s that I will give if you just make a shipping label and PM me. I've had no luck selling them. :/

EDIT: Limit 4 per person








EDIT EDIT: I don't want anything to do with money, so if you could please PM me for my address and YOU produce a shipping label that I can print out, that is the only stipulation.


----------



## xg3nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IgoRRR*
> 
> Set multi to 8, and rise your FSB until it's stable, manual ddr controls, take ratios and other things into consideration.
> 
> MI think the temperatures are right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the final stable result, will try to lower the Voltage to min so that the cpu is stable. 467 FSB is my max so I'm staying here


Sweet baby jesus, is that on air?


----------



## Bahlzeron

Really thinking about doing this... but has has anybody tested with a Gigabyte EP45-UD3P?


----------



## xg3nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bahlzeron*
> 
> Really thinking about doing this... but has has anybody tested with a Gigabyte EP45-UD3P?


Do a search of the thread, it's been tested. That's the board I want!


----------



## IgoRRR

These are my results:
467*9,5 = 4,45 GHz, I need 1,35625 V, and the air cooling can't handle the heat generated...

447*9,5 = 4,25 GHz, I need 1,26250 V, load temps are 65*C

The voltage difference between 4,25 and 4,45 GHz is 0,09375, almost 0,01V, and that's allot for 200 MHz.

Very pleased with the results.


----------



## IgoRRR

I have another board to test that was popular in the Sck.775 days









And I am willing to try a xeon CPU on it









It is a Asus P5B,

but I suck at modifying the BIOS with the microcodes









If someone can upgrade the BIOS i would be gratefull and give a rep point.

Thnx in advance









P5B-ASUS-2104.zip 609k .zip file


----------



## antares555

I can't achieve any OC out of the X5482, it become unstable when I get over 410mhz clock. I have to leave it at 400x8 : 3200mhz. Someone have any clue ? Maybe my mobo P5KPL AM/PS is limiting me


----------



## IgoRRR

Can your RAM handle it?

Have you raised your voltage?


----------



## Clodius

Editing an ami bios is pretty straight-forward, however.
There you go:

P5B-ASUS-2104.zip 615k .zip file


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antares555*
> 
> I can't achieve any OC out of the X5482, it become unstable when I get over 410mhz clock. I have to leave it at 400x8 : 3200mhz. Someone have any clue ? Maybe my mobo P5KPL AM/PS is limiting me


have you tried voltage increase on the cpu and memory. I know on my other box i needed 1.9v to reach 1000mhz for my ddr2-800 from ocz tech.

That cpu should be ok to hit at least 450fsb which is a 1800rated bus speed. If i were you i'd call it a crap shoot as those chips aren't that high of a multi anyway. I just hope you didn't spend much over 40 bucks for it as a x5460 slbba could be had for 45 shipped with a 9.5x multi.


----------



## antares555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> have you tried voltage increase on the cpu and memory. I know on my other box i needed 1.9v to reach 1000mhz for my ddr2-800 from ocz tech.
> 
> That cpu should be ok to hit at least 450fsb which is a 1800rated bus speed. If i were you i'd call it a crap shoot as those chips aren't that high of a multi anyway. I just hope you didn't spend much over 40 bucks for it as a x5460 slbba could be had for 45 shipped with a 9.5x multi.


It's just for fun, I finally ordered a Intel Xeon X5450 3.00GHZ/12M/1333 SLASB SLBBE for 40$ Canadian shipped...It should arrive soon, can't wait to see what it can give. The multiplier is 9.

About my X5482, I paid about 75$...it can be sold easily on ebay.

I'm not pro into OC, about increasing Vcore and stuff...my motherboard at 415 bus speed won't detect any hard drive, it's the reason why I think it's the mobo itself. Which voltage do you think I should increase ? My Ram is Corsair XMS2 PC2-8500 1066 running à 2.1v 5-5-5-15 timing. When I put 400mhz in bus speed, the SPD ram in bios suddenly gives me 800mhz, 960mhz, 1000mhz or 1200mhz which I don't understand...maybe a ratio thing.

Thanks again...


----------



## xg3nx

Guys.... I did it!!!

^^ Had to update the bios a 2nd time, and it worked. Now does that make sense?

Here ya go.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg3nx*
> 
> Guys.... I did it!!!
> 
> ^^ Had to update the bios a 2nd time, and it worked. Now does that make sense?


Congrats!! You should change your multi to 9.5 and then overclock it to 4Ghz lol.


----------



## xg3nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Congrats!! You should change your multi to 9.5 and then overclock it to 4Ghz lol.


Doing just that, right now! Will have results soon. Just hit 3.8 @ 1.3v Running Prim95 and SuperPI.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> CPU-Z doesn't show batch code. Those are only found on the cpu heat spreader.


You are correct. The point of my post is that some believe that the letter in the batch code represents the CPU's stepping/revision or certain letters have preferable properties. Some even believe the numbers represent location on the wafer and specific numbers overclock better. There is no hard data provided by Intel or proper testing to prove any of this.

@davtylica allow me to respond
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> CPU-z , like all other software, it comes with it's share of bugs. Wouldn't it be fair to say this could be a software bug?


No, as I stated Intel's own CPU ID utility also shows my CPU's to be "A" stepping. My X5460 was assembled the 18thweek of 2009. If there were "B" stepping Xeon's, I'd think this would be one. My X5470 is a first issue batch and has a "B". I know for a fact it isn't a "B" stepping.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> You will be waiting a very long time to get omission from Intel about in-house quality practices if my stepping code speculation is indeed true to any degree. It wouldn't be good for business if they openly admitted to selling potential lesser quality components for the same price.


Intel bins every CPU. They are only guaranteed to run at specified speeds with specified voltage and remain within thermal limits. If you want a better one you will need to pay for the next step up. It makes no financial sense to further separate chips that are considered by Intel to be the same. I believe you fail to see just how small the group of people that actually care about this data is. Most CPU's are purchased by OEM's and assembled for companies /customers. No business is going to spend the extra cash trying to get the chips that may run a little cooler. Look on eBay at the Xeon socket 771 servers for sale and you will notice that at least 99% of them are made by OEM's, not custom builds like us. In actuality we only represent less than 1% and the 99% which are the OEM's don't care about this stuff. *The hard fact that holds true is there is not enough reliable data out there to make a factual assumption on a CPU based on the batch code.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> It's hard for me to side with your statements of "nothing more than a sequential batch number" and " This is why C is so rare" because this is again speculation. IMPO, i believe it to be questionable. If this was indeed the case wouldn't there be equally as many "C" processors out there if they were made sequentially?


No and it's not really speculation if you think about it logically. At the very least it's a sound theory that has yet to be dis-proven by any factual data.

You need to go through 2000 batches to get to "C". You start at "A001" and work your way up to "B999". How many CPU's are in a batch (a lot)?
Every batch number is specific to one week only.
In this same time period Intel is also manufacturing many other models of CPU's for desktops, laptops, notebooks, mobile devices etc.
Production is driven by demand.
The official Xeon 54XX series Specification Update only mentions "A" stepping, there is no "B" or "C" stepping. See first attached link.
It's called a batch code...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> IIRC the maximum safe voltage (45nm) is 1.45v for daily use. I will work on trying to find some documentation to support this. I will also say that your voltage is perfectly safe for normal daily use, but I strongly encourage you to do your own testing as you will more than likely find you don't need this much voltage while maintaining stability. I ran my x5460 at 4.037Ghz with a perfectly stable 1.288v. I was able to pass Intel burn test with 30 instances on the highest torture setting but every chip has different characteristics. All I'm saying is if you can possibly benefit from tweaking and testing...isn't it worth it?


Not correct, please see page 27 Table 2-11 of my 771 Xeon attachment. The info holds true for all 45Nm CPU's. Also Intel burn test is not a reliable test for computer stability. It is good for testing your cooling solution and can crash a computer that may just be barely capable of running. Prime95 is far superior. All the CPU really does is crunch numbers. Prime 95 gives the CPU some problems to solve under various workloads and compares the CPU's provided answer to the known correct answer. If the CPU gives the wrong answer, the computer is not stable. Your data will slowly (or quickly) be corrupted if left to run this way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Maybe for future reference, we could all do a better job of supporting our claims to our best ability.


I agree and I have plenty of documentation to go along with my statements, I just don't want to continually attach it to my posts. I Have attached info I recommend people read if they want the facts on Intel CPU's

http://www.intel.com/Assets/en_US/PDF/specupdate/318585.pdf
http://www.intel.com/Assets/en_US/PDF/specupdate/318586.pdf

771Xeon.pdf 3043k .pdf file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> I do NOT participate in this forum for the sole purpose of de-throning people in any way. I come here to help people and to share my knowledge the best that I can. I remember how frustrating it was when I was new to the game. It can be very confusing when mis-information is put out there, and I encourage people to take anything without some sort of documentation with a grain of salt. I apologize if anyone was confused by my speculation


I Don't take this personal, I hope you don't either. You have helped many people here an I hope to see you continue. This is not ment to be a rant, I'm only backing up what I said earlier. I just get tired of seeing the same things out there that don't hold true. This in turn may influence people to run settings that are not safe that they thought were safe or pay a premium for a specific CPU that is just like any other. I'm rambling on and don't want to further clutter the thread so I'll wrap up by saying if you would like to continue this conversation lets do it VIA PM. Unless it adds to the overall understanding of Intel CPU's


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> And, it does. Stability is not there @ 1.325 like I originally thought. If you cannot marathon a cpu on blend test at least 8-12hrs I feel it isn't stable for gaming. Most believe its 6hrs but I've had issues with my q8200 when it was overclocked on the same 780i after having it solid for 6hrs. I was getting crashes in bf3 and sound locks ect. Since I've gone to p95'ing my cpus 8-12hrs prior to stamp of approval, I've had no issues.
> 
> Still can't believe I finally finished off my gigabyte ep45 though. It wont even boot up now . That isn't abnormal though, if I shift the ram in the slots then it should boot back up. But this board has been on the verge of a total meltdown from when I got it 3yrs ago. I guess I should stay away from Gigabyte boards, I've read that the ud3l had the infinite boot loop and I've experienced it a few times.
> 
> At any rate, as soon as I get new thermal paste in i'll lap the cpu on my 780i and i'll clock up to 4.3 or higher and let her hang out in that neighborhood IF I can keep my physics score in the mid 300s.
> 
> Nic


I prefer in-place large FFT's myself. It gets hotter and IMO causes errors sooner. I prefer to test RAM separately from CPU this way I can remedy the problem. (Not wondering if the RAM or CPU is acting up







)

Also BF3 is excellent at crashing the computer like you stated if your overclock is pushing the limits of stability. Had the freeze with sound loop problem many times. BF4 will crash too if your CPU is pushed too hard.


----------



## xg3nx

Here it is guys. I hit a wall at 4.3ghz - Was getting stability errors. I'm going to tackle it lately but after a bit of gaming this is my stable build!
Can you believe that this reduced the bottleneck in my GTX460s SLI enough to give me a 60 FPS increase in the first scene of 3DMark? That much difference form an E8400 screaming for mercy.



I'm somewhat ashamed of the voltage needed to get to this. I will mess with it later, but my cooler seems to be handling it like a champ.I don't see how you guys hit 4ghz on like 1.3v - must be my power supply?

NOTE: I still have exactly 15 Xeon x5160s left. Like I said earlier, just pay shipping I'd be more than happy to give them away to a cause rather than throw them away. Cheers!


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg3nx*
> 
> Here it is guys. I hit a wall at 4.3ghz - Was getting stability errors.
> 
> I'm somewhat ashamed of the voltage needed to get to this. I will mess with it later, but my cooler seems to be handling it like a champ.I don't see how you guys hit 4ghz on like 1.3v - must be my power supply?


You seem right in line with my X5460 and mine is an E0 stepping. I say try 450 X 9 @ 1.375 volts. The voltage is a little higher than Intel's recommended max, but with voltage droop you should be around 1.36. Let it run over night with Prime95 In-place large FFT's if your temps are still good and see if it ran without errors. You will most likely see any errors anywhere from 1 to 45 minutes into the test if it's not stable, but the overnight run will let you know for sure. You can then fine tune it from there.


----------



## MaxWar

After installing and reinstalling my HS many times in different angles my temps only got worse in the end and at 25 min a pop I got fed up and ordered a Corsair H60.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> After installing and reinstalling my HS many times in different angles my temps only got worse in the end and at 25 min a pop I got fed up and ordered a Corsair H60.


LOL, didn't I suggest you do so from the first place. With all the time spent you could have dedicated it to a few hours yardwork or washed a car to afford the h60.

Good luck and if the corsair doesn't drop temps rotate the heatsink 90 degrees. I guarantee it will drop those temps 20C it just does that. I was surprised at the difference of my corsair and my cnps 9500a. Remember I have $7.99 thermal paste from microcenter and not the fancy stuff that has been mentioned time and again on this thread.

Nic


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> LOL, didn't I suggest you do so from the first place
> Nic


Haha, and you were not the only one either. Well, I guess I am stubborn like that.
But on the bright side, messing around like that gives you experience in using different install methods and Thermal paste applying techniques.

In my last install I decided to put the fan so it pushes up instead of back. ( As I had read this might give better results )
Well, my temps have never been so high. But admittedly I kind of botched the thermal paste as I was getting fed up with the thing, not my best paste job.
My temps are literally almost 10 worse than my best so far, which was decent but no more. Now its pretty bad but Screw it, im waiting for the h60 now.

Got it new for 66 shipped, tax included. Best deal i could find here in canada.


----------



## Haze80

I got the old corsair h60 and my x5460 runs hot as hell . I'm going to reapply as5 for the 4th time i hope it works. I'm following the directions and my temps still reach 85 90 on one core and about 80 70 on the rest under load not over clocked. If I over-clock core 1 idles around 70c. Never had this problem before with any other cooler. Maybe first gen h60 just plain suck.


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze80*
> 
> I got the old corsair h60 and my x5460 runs hot as hell . I'm going to reapply as5 for the 4th time i hope it works. I'm following the directions and my temps still reach 85 90 on one core and about 80 70 on the rest under load not over clocked. If I over-clock core 1 idles around 70c. Never had this problem before with any other cooler. Maybe first gen h60 just plain suck.


Uh, well, that sucks. That's much worse than I get with my crappy air cooler here.
I Idles between 48-52, That is at 3.8 ghz 1.31 v.

Edit: since H60 is liquid based, is it possible yours has lost some fluid or something?


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze80*
> 
> I got the old corsair h60 and my x5460 runs hot as hell . I'm going to reapply as5 for the 4th time i hope it works. I'm following the directions and my temps still reach 85 90 on one core and about 80 70 on the rest under load not over clocked. If I over-clock core 1 idles around 70c. Never had this problem before with any other cooler. Maybe first gen h60 just plain suck.


You tried rotating the heatsink 90 deg? I had the same issues with my h80 high 80s when rotated it dropped temps to mid 30s. Your heatsink is probably barely brushing a few mosfets or caps near the socket.

Report back after you rotate the waterblock.

Nic


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg3nx*
> 
> Here it is guys. I hit a wall at 4.3ghz - Was getting stability errors. I'm going to tackle it lately but after a bit of gaming this is my stable build!
> Can you believe that this reduced the bottleneck in my GTX460s SLI enough to give me a 60 FPS increase in the first scene of 3DMark? That much difference form an E8400 screaming for mercy.
> 
> I'm somewhat ashamed of the voltage needed to get to this. I will mess with it later, but my cooler seems to be handling it like a champ.I don't see how you guys hit 4ghz on like 1.3v - must be my power supply?


Your overclock is 3D gaming stable; their overclock is pseudo-stable. Big difference.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2398065

My QX9650 could do 4.2 GHz at a mere 1.27V as read by CPU Z on windows, however, it wasn't anywhere near 3D gaming stable. The overclock in the CPUZ window above is called "pseudo-stable" and the stability you get "pseudo-stability" b/c the PC bluescreens as soon as you put the CPU under stress.

My QX9650 required 1.40V for 4GHz 3D gaming stable and 1.44V for 4.1GHz, which was pretty much its limit.

Some ppl here just post pseudo-stable overclocks, hence the [email protected]


----------



## xg3nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Your overclock is 3D gaming stable; their overclock is pseudo-stable. Big difference.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2398065
> 
> My QX9650 could do 4.2 GHz at a mere 1.27V as read by CPU Z on windows, however, it wasn't anywhere near 3D gaming stable. The overclock in the CPUZ window above is called "pseudo-stable" and the stability you get "pseudo-stability" b/c the PC bluescreens as soon as you put the CPU under stress.
> 
> My QX9650 required 1.40V for 4GHz 3D gaming stable and 1.44V for 4.1GHz, which was pretty much its limit.
> 
> Some ppl here just post pseudo-stable overclocks, hence the [email protected]


Makes sense, I immediately base my clock stability in gaming. (i.e. Far Cry 3, COD:Ghosts, Crysis 3, etc.) So I guess I'm happy!


----------



## MaxWar

I am currently 3d Stable at 3.8 ghz with 1.296v ( cpu-z ) I am pretty amazed by this X5460.


----------



## Emaman

Alright so now i made a decision and bought a L5420 for 30e, from finland. It should be here next next week so now i just need to prepare myself for moddin the cpu and socket and, BIOS.

Could some one help me with the bios mod?

P5KC-1203.zip 642k .zip file


There is the original bios file and it needs to support SLBBR L5420 cpu.

Thank you.


----------



## JWayne

E5450 C0 works on P35-DQ6, no bios mods, just followed instructions, I run 3,74 GHz stable, (440*8,5, 1,275V, ultra 120 extreme). anything above, for 0/24 use needs better RAM and better cooling. I have Corsair XMS2s which are poor for OC. But P35DQ6 rulz


----------



## sconnyuk

Can anyone tell me if there is any retailers of the stickers in the UK ? I'm planning on doing the mod for the second time ( first time I made 1 but was extremely difficult) ? Thanks


----------



## LDV617

I don't think there are any retailers outside east asia unfortunately. The only place I have seen them is here, Aliexpress, and ebay.


----------



## JWayne

I bought a sticker on ebay, from this seller:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291034546861?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

these are more expensive, but I don't care as it worked on 1st shot and i don't need 10 of them. it seems to be very precisely done. For me it's important as I use this as my main computer.


----------



## sconnyuk

I see thanks for the heads up but for that price i think ill just make another, is there any sellers who sell them in bulks of ten on ebay ? im in UK and when i search for them i cant find any at all. thanks


----------



## sconnyuk

Forget the last one ive came across a seller in the US around about £8 delivered for 2, so i suppose that aint too bad. cheers


----------



## Lo2zak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sconnyuk*
> 
> Forget the last one ive came across a seller in the US around about £8 delivered for 2, so i suppose that aint too bad. cheers


Lucky you... I paid 12£ for 2 from US. 1 dmgd (got half refund) and I`m waiting for more to arrive.

My old ASUS P5VDX-2 died, 775 hunt begun. "Working condition" P5B Deluxe off Ebay - no POST. Another "Working" P5B off Ebay - another dud. Won Intel DX48BT2. Not a best choice for this mod, I know








Tried quite a few times but Intel DX48BT2 - X48 chipset - won`t boot with my Xeon 5150 SLABM. Modded socket + adapter +modded BIOS. BIOS modded by 000000







, *.BIO not ROM or BIN file, I tried to follow his sig guide, but needed help. Tried only one adapter though, will try again when I get more adapters. If no luck I will try to find some DDR3 motherboard that is likely to run Xeon x5460. P45 chipset looks like a safe bet .
I will have to check it buck-wise , good 775 still expensive here in UK, and I will have to get mobo (FFS AGAIN???!!!) +(if 5150 works) x5460 + Tt Frio VS Phenom II X4 965BE or X6 1100T + TtFrio that I can slap on MSI 790FX-GD70 I have lying around.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lo2zak*
> 
> Lucky you... I paid 12£ for 2 from US. 1 dmgd (got half refund) and I`m waiting for more to arrive.
> 
> My old ASUS P5VDX-2 died, 775 hunt begun. "Working condition" P5B Deluxe off Ebay - no POST. Another "Working" P5B off Ebay - another dud. Won Intel DX48BT2. Not a best choice for this mod, I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried quite a few times but Intel DX48BT2 - X48 chipset - won`t boot with my Xeon 5150 SLABM. Modded socket + adapter +modded BIOS. BIOS modded by 000000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , *.BIO not ROM or BIN file, I tried to follow his sig guide, but needed help. Tried only one adapter though, will try again when I get more adapters. If no luck I will try to find some DDR3 motherboard that is likely to run Xeon x5460.
> P45 chipset looks like a safe bet .
> I will have to check it buck-wise , good 775 still expensive here in UK, and I will have to get mobo (FFS AGAIN???!!!) +(if 5150 works) x5460 + Tt Frio VS Phenom II X4 965BE or X6 1100T + TtFrio that I can slap on MSI 790FX-GD70 I have lying around.


dude, you're on your third motherboard that doesn't boot? At this point you could have had a fxa990 board and save up for a fx-8350 lol. Yea if i bought a board that didn't work i'd send it back immediately. There are alot of used boards floating around on ebay that DO NOT post even with standard lga 775 chips. I ordered one and sent it back immediately. When it wouldn't post ebay support got involved quickly. I know a lga 775 board is still $50+ shipping which i find amazing being that the technology is extremely dated even including this mod.

I cant believe how some people want real money for something that is like 6-8yrs old and was outdated in almost half a decade ago. This mod is all about building cheap reliable power. It seems this mod has gotten people with surplus chips stirring, prices are still up on x series chips.

Nic


----------



## MIKO11

I'm new here and I would like to say Hi to all









*And here we go- another Xeon on LGA775*











*X5460 SLAAB rev E0 on Asus Striker II Extreme with moded 1402 bios to unleash full POWER:devil:
I had little struggle with bios and with find good microcode for my chip but finally sorted out.
If any one need bios for this mobo- feel free*


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> dude, you're on your third motherboard that doesn't boot? At this point you could have had a fxa990 board and save up for a fx-8350 lol. Yea if i bought a board that didn't work i'd send it back immediately. There are alot of used boards floating around on ebay that DO NOT post even with standard lga 775 chips. I ordered one and sent it back immediately. When it wouldn't post ebay support got involved quickly. I know a lga 775 board is still $50+ shipping which i find amazing being that the technology is extremely dated even including this mod.
> 
> I cant believe how some people want real money for something that is like 6-8yrs old and was outdated in almost half a decade ago. This mod is all about building cheap reliable power. It seems this mod has gotten people with surplus chips stirring, prices are still up on x series chips.
> 
> Nic


I just put my old Q6700 on ebay ( 10 days auction)
Started it a 0.01$ with very low shipping, Its over 30$ in less than 48h,









But seriously when you look carefully at the numbers and benchmarks, those high end C2Q may be old but they are still competitive with current gen in some regards. Single thread performance is almost as good as current gen AMD FX chips so maybe its not that surprising there is still a good demand for them.


----------



## cdelse

Hey all,

I'd like to make a BIOS microcode mod request for an Intel DG33TL. After doing some trouble shooting with a X5450 and E5450 without any luck, not sure what other options I'd have. I'm currently running the latest BIOS version available for my board that is available on the Intel website. For now I've returned the X5450 for a refund, and am trying to install the E5450. Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Haze80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> You tried rotating the heatsink 90 deg? I had the same issues with my h80 high 80s when rotated it dropped temps to mid 30s. Your heatsink is probably barely brushing a few mosfets or caps near the socket.
> 
> Report back after you rotate the waterblock.
> 
> Nic


Thats my project pc at work so Ill try it tomorrow and report back here with the findings. Also can anyone help me out in enabling sse4.1 vtx on my gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L board. Currently I flashed to the latest bios but those two are not enabled on my cpuid. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sconnyuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lo2zak*
> 
> Lucky you... I paid 12£ for 2 from US. 1 dmgd (got half refund) and I`m waiting for more to arrive.
> 
> My old ASUS P5VDX-2 died, 775 hunt begun. "Working condition" P5B Deluxe off Ebay - no POST. Another "Working" P5B off Ebay - another dud. Won Intel DX48BT2. Not a best choice for this mod, I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried quite a few times but Intel DX48BT2 - X48 chipset - won`t boot with my Xeon 5150 SLABM. Modded socket + adapter +modded BIOS. BIOS modded by 000000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , *.BIO not ROM or BIN file, I tried to follow his sig guide, but needed help. Tried only one adapter though, will try again when I get more adapters. If no luck I will try to find some DDR3 motherboard that is likely to run Xeon x5460. P45 chipset looks like a safe bet .
> I will have to check it buck-wise , good 775 still expensive here in UK, and I will have to get mobo (FFS AGAIN???!!!) +(if 5150 works) x5460 + Tt Frio VS Phenom II X4 965BE or X6 1100T + TtFrio that I can slap on MSI 790FX-GD70 I have lying around.


P45 boards work fine I've tried with p5q em which I swapped to a p5q deluxe (both ddr2 boards).


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdelse*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I'd like to make a BIOS microcode mod request for an Intel DG33TL. After doing some trouble shooting with a X5450 and E5450 without any luck, not sure what other options I'd have. I'm currently running the latest BIOS version available for my board that is available on the Intel website. For now I've returned the X5450 for a refund, and am trying to install the E5450. Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks.


Usually microcodes just give you access to instruction sets. If it doesn't post then modding in microcodes will not make it post.


----------



## Lo2zak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> dude, you're on your third motherboard that doesn't boot?
> 
> .......
> 
> I cant believe how some people want real money for something that is like 6-8yrs old and was outdated in almost half a decade ago. This mod is all about building cheap reliable power. It seems this
> mod has gotten people with surplus chips stirring, prices are still up on x series chips.


post #1040 please read this first if you haven`t had a chance. You can check my sig rig too







.

Intel DX48BT2 works and I got full refund for both broken motherboards. It`s just it took time to find some working one with 2xPCIE cheap ( actually I won mobo+processor ) .It doesn`t like Xeon I have but runs E6750 SLA9V w/o trouble. 1 PCIE for ASUS U3S6 - 2 x SATA III and 2 x USB 3.0

My costs so far:

A lot of time without working PC







~4 weeks , had to use laptop in the meantime.
18£ for PSU and 28£ for mobo.
25£ for 4GB DDR3

Extra cost: 20£ to try out this mod.
Not that much really









Overall not so fast, but for everyday use and some gaming it`s enough.

Only recently I`ve been given for free the same motherboard that I had in my HAF rig, MSI 790FX-GD70.
High prices of 775 motherboards with more than 1 PCIE and DDR3 plus Xeons price spike makes me wonder whether to pursue Xeon in 775 or go AMD way.
Looks like latter is cheaper option as now I have really nice AM3 mobo and it would be 3 vs 2 components - mobo,proc,cooler vs proc and cooler. Shame people ask so much for old hardware because it`s running Intel, AMD products from that period way cheaper.


----------



## MaxWar

I just put my motherboard to default setup and rebooted.
The default voltage for my X5460 is 1.02v ( in cpu-z )
It seems to be running merrily. That seems pretty low.

Edit: nevermind, I just realized the auto-voltage was dynamic, it goes between 1.11 to 1.14 when full load. That is still quite low.


----------



## TipoTurbo




----------



## TipoTurbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg3nx*
> 
> Here it is guys. I hit a wall at 4.3ghz - Was getting stability errors. I'm going to tackle it lately but after a bit of gaming this is my stable build!
> Can you believe that this reduced the bottleneck in my GTX460s SLI enough to give me a 60 FPS increase in the first scene of 3DMark? That much difference form an E8400 screaming for mercy.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm somewhat ashamed of the voltage needed to get to this. I will mess with it later, but my cooler seems to be handling it like a champ.I don't see how you guys hit 4ghz on like 1.3v - must be my power supply?
> 
> NOTE: I still have exactly 15 Xeon x5160s left. Like I said earlier, just pay shipping I'd be more than happy to give them away to a cause rather than throw them away. Cheers!


You are missing SSE4.1 and VT-X in your CPU-Z instructions. You need to add Xeon microcode's to your bios.


----------



## spaljeni

So X5460 is working on DFI P45-T2RS with added Microcodes.

And the performance increase is just crazy compared to my old E6550









Thanks for all the help


----------



## JWayne

Hi, has anyone tried 1600Mhz Fsb Xeons ( E54x2 and X54x2) on P35 or p45? My P35-dq6 supports QX9770, is this equivalent to X5482?

thanks!


----------



## ipdialup

Hi,

I was wondering if somebody can help me.

I've done the socket mod on my ASUS P5Q SE/R and got hold of the adapter for a LGA771 cpu.

Managed to get two e5450 CPU's for £30 ($50), my previous CPU was a Q6600.

I have installed the CPU, and my machine boots and works, I've even managed to overclock it to approx. 3.9Ghz (1.3125v) and it's stable etc..

However I have noticed that I appear to be missing some capability from this new CPU.

I have flashed my motherboard with the latest bios from Asus Rev 1005.

On boot up I get a message that states I need to update bios to unlock full potential of CPU, with a count down and then it boots normally.

However I have noticed that I seem to be unable to run 64-bit VM's any more.

I have checked in my BIOS and VTx is enabled, however when I look at the CPU flags on CPU-z v1.67 I see that it's missing both SSSE4.1 and the VTx extensions, which this CPU should support.



Looks like I have something not quite right with my BIOS.

Does anybody know if a custom BIOS exists or can be created for the ASUS P5Q SE/R that supports the Xeon correctly, and enables VTx?

Thanks,

IpD.


----------



## ipdialup

Hi all,

Sorry should have read this full post, have now modded my BIOS with the tools mentioned earlier.

And VTx & SSE4.1 are now back 



For those who have an ASUS P5Q SER motherboard and want a Xeon Compatible BIOS you can get it from HERE .

Speed Step, SSE4.1 & VT-x all working as they should 

This has to be the cheapest bang for Buck Upgrade I've ever done, feels nipper now that it did with my Q6600 @ 3.2GHz.

Thanks,

IpD.


----------



## cinka

Finally the stickers have arrived. Now I am stuck on the post screen. L5420 and Gigabyte EP43-DS3L running bios F9e(latest, but its beta). I have seen them work together in this thread, first one I found was bios F7, a lot just say latest bios(genarlly on gigabyte boards) and they work. Now am in a pickle.


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipdialup*
> 
> This has to be the cheapest bang for Buck Upgrade I've ever done, feels nipper now that it did with my Q6600 @ 3.2GHz.
> 
> IpD.


And now sell the Q6600 for about as much as you paid for the Xeon + sticker


----------



## ipdialup

Maybe you need to create yourself a modified bios using the instructions earlier in the thread?


----------



## cinka

Got it working, Guess the sticker was the problem.


----------



## davtylica

My 790i FTW is really proving itself worthy. I purchased a 3x2gb XMS-3 1600 kit, I've only been using 2 modules until i could find one more matching module for a complete set. I managed to find someone selling a single module of the exact memory. I got a killer deal on it as well($10 shipped after Ebay coupon).

I received the 4th module last night...popped it in expecting a BSOD. Man was I wrong...I then proceeded to linked the memory @ 1700mhz with the FSB with pre-meditated defeat. Anticipating a de-bug post code followed by a long beep i saved to CMOS...voila'...it posted and booted just fine. Once i got into windows i ran a passmark memory test with great results as well (1327).

Now normally with 2 modules I have to relax the timings for 1800mhz. Again, I'm thinking to myself this board has to give up the ghost with 1800mhz...just no way possible lol. I plugged in my normal settings for 1800mhz and away we went. My passmark memory scored jump to 1377 at that speed and my previous passmark cpu score jumped from 6901 to 6952 at 4.5ghz

Now I know this isn't a benchmark thread but for those who really want to make their Xeon shine then the 790i boards are where its at. I will attempt 1900mhz once io get better cooling as right now my highest load temp is 72C which is a bit too warm for me. A corsair H110 will hopefully fix this problem as 4.5ghz for me requires an even 1.4v for stability.

P.S. my current rig with the 750i FTW that is pictured in my avatar will be going away sometime in early february so if anyone is looking for a complete system minus a HDD then keep your eyes peeled for that.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> My 790i FTW is really proving itself worthy. I purchased a 3x2gb XMS-3 1600 kit, I've only been using 2 modules until i could find one more matching module for a complete set. I managed to find someone selling a single module of the exact memory. I got a killer deal on it as well($10 shipped after Ebay coupon).
> 
> I received the 4th module last night...popped it in expecting a BSOD. Man was I wrong...I then proceeded to linked the memory @ 1700mhz with the FSB with pre-meditated defeat. Anticipating a de-bug post code followed by a long beep i saved to CMOS...voila'...it posted and booted just fine. Once i got into windows i ran a passmark memory test with great results as well (1327).
> 
> Now normally with 2 modules I have to relax the timings for 1800mhz. Again, I'm thinking to myself this board has to give up the ghost with 1800mhz...just no way possible lol. I plugged in my normal settings for 1800mhz and away we went. My passmark memory scored jump to 1377 at that speed and my previous passmark cpu score jumped from 6901 to 6952 at 4.5ghz
> 
> Now I know this isn't a benchmark thread but for those who really want to make their Xeon shine then the 790i boards are where its at. I will attempt 1900mhz once io get better cooling as right now my highest load temp is 72C which is a bit too warm for me. A corsair H110 will hopefully fix this problem as 4.5ghz for me requires an even 1.4v for stability.
> 
> P.S. my current rig with the 750i FTW that is pictured in my avatar will be going away sometime in early february so if anyone is looking for a complete system minus a HDD then keep your eyes peeled for that.


I am sure 790i is very nice, but honestly for the price they are going at you could get a sandy setup already. I honest suggest people to buy a $30 E5440 and recycle their existing board. Any more money spent on 775 would be against the whole point of the mod.


----------



## RKDxpress

Seems I'm missing SSE4.1 and VT-X Also. I could use some help with the microcode bios mod. Need one for GA-EP45-UD3R rev. 1.1 bios version F12. I've tried to follow the steps descriped just not getting it. RKDxpress.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> I am sure 790i is very nice, but honestly for the price they are going at you could get a sandy setup already. I honest suggest people to buy a $30 E5440 and recycle their existing board. Any more money spent on 775 would be against the whole point of the mod.


This is true. I suppose if you could get a good deal then it may be worth it. I would consider a good deal to be less than $100. I paid $110 for mine but it came with a clean G-0 Q6600 processor which I can sell for $50 if it's lapped. I've also seen 790i's go for as little as $60 on craigslist. An enthusiast level Z68/77 with a 2600K will still run you $350-400+ with decent memory. My x5470-790i-xms-3 cost me roughly $180. One could for example buy a new SSD or GTX660 Ti with the extra money they would spend on a core SB setup.

There's also the fact that these chips can OC really high on a good board...and me personally that is why I'm here @OC.net. To OC the crap out of something and to teach (learn from) some folks along the way. We all have our different purposes for doing the mod and I think it remains per individual. For some yes it may be to get on the quad core train as cheap as possible, others maybe the thrill of pushing the envelope of what wasn't designed to otherwise coincide.

Last but not least, this is off topic in a sense but if anyone has been reading up on Nvidia's G-sync technology then I'm sure you know it's going to be awesome!! In short it will allow a smoother gameplay experience on less horsepower. That said, it may possibly influence pricing of older hardware. I hope not but common sense tells me if a GTX660 can play anything and everything smoothly then less people will need better hardware. Just my 2 cents

Edit: Since I'm on the topic of pricing, if you have yet to experience this mod and plan to then I strongly suggest you get your Xeon's NOW!!!
E-bay sellers are catching wind of this mod and using the pricing to their advantage. The average cost hike per CPU model is about $7-$10 just on E-bay

If anyone has access to someone selling used good Xeon's for a decent non-inflated price please put yourself out there in a responsible manner. Thanks


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> Seems I'm missing SSE4.1 and VT-X Also. I could use some help with the microcode bios mod. Need one for GA-EP45-UD3R rev. 1.1 bios version F12. I've tried to follow the steps descriped just not getting it. RKDxpress.


I thought most people don't need to mod their Gigabyte board BIOS, strange. Please upload a CPU-Z screen shot of the CPU tab, I'd like to see what else it says.

There was a "noobs" BIOS modding guide posted here maybe a week ago that really broke down the steps. You may want to look at if you haven't already. You could also upload the most current version of you BIOS with a request to mod it too, but I suspect people are getting tired of doing them.


----------



## legija

what u think about this.whether I should add microcode in my bios or? I will put e5430 and he is 1067A and i have that in my bios. I have EP43-ds3 with F9 bios


----------



## Larsonry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legija*
> 
> 
> 
> what u think about this.whether I should add microcode in my bios or? I will put e5430 and he is 1067A and i have that in my bios. I have EP43-ds3 with F9 bios


I suggest you go for what you know will work.


----------



## skora

Just wanted to throw a big thanks out to everyone for the support they provide. Not sure who built the P5Q Pro bios for this mod, but speak up and I'll throw some rep your way.

Worked first try, E5450 in P5Q Pro.
I think my ram is the limiting factor, but only rocking 425fsb for a 3.8ghz OC 1.25v. Temps in low 70s at load. Good enough as I'd have to upgrade my cooling too if I want to bump my voltages any. I'm in this mod for the value, and spending more isn't in the cards right now.

Thanks again everybody.
sKora


----------



## Apelsin

Greetings! Long followed this topic, and now ask for help ... There mother asus p5ql pro and processor Intel Pentium E6700 BOX 3.2 GHz / 2core / 2Mb / 65W / 1066MHz LGA775. Bought Intel Xeon E5450 3.0 GHz / 4core / 12Mb L2 / 80W / 1333MHz LGA771 adapter. When installing kseona computer behaves inappropriately, constantly falls into blue screen. And just might fall under a load. Sitting on it all night, tried a lot of things and read a lot of forums. When returning pentium all comes back to normal ...


----------



## Apelsin

I live in Russia, so I write through online translator


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apelsin*
> 
> I live in Russia, so I write through online translator


In Soviet Russia, translator writes you.

On topic: Upgrade your BIOS to ASUS' latest version from their website and try again.

Also, this mod calls for the modification of the motherboard's socket, which is done by removing certain pins. If a socket 775 CPU works inside your socket, then it means it's not modified. My understanding is that you should modify it by removing some pins before expecting it to work with a Xeon.


----------



## Haze80

Can anyone help me inserting microcode to enable sse 4.1 and vt-x on a gigabye g31m es2l running the latest bios f10 The chip is a 5460 e0 slbba cpuid 1067a. Rep to anyone that can help. Thanks


----------



## Apelsin

Bios newest. All done by this instruction www


----------



## foltster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apelsin*
> 
> Greetings! Long followed this topic, and now ask for help ... There mother asus p5ql pro and processor Intel Pentium E6700 BOX 3.2 GHz / 2core / 2Mb / 65W / 1066MHz LGA775. Bought Intel Xeon E5450 3.0 GHz / 4core / 12Mb L2 / 80W / 1333MHz LGA771 adapter. When installing kseona computer behaves inappropriately, constantly falls into blue screen. And just might fall under a load. Sitting on it all night, tried a lot of things and read a lot of forums. When returning pentium all comes back to normal ...


What are your cpu temperatures?

What kind of cooler or heatsink are you using?

Does your bios recognize the xeon?


----------



## foltster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Also, this mod calls for the modification of the motherboard's socket, which is done by removing certain pins. If a socket 775 CPU works inside your socket, then it means it's not modified. My understanding is that you should modify it by removing some pins before expecting it to work with a Xeon.


You don't remove or modify any motherboard or socket pins. You remove 2 "guides" which are little plastic nubs that ensure you orient the cpu correctly.

A standard 775 cpu will still work after the modification described in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Apelsin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foltster*
> 
> What are your cpu temperatures?
> 
> What kind of cooler or heatsink are you using?
> 
> Does your bios recognize the xeon?


temperature 35-38 alone; 55-60 in the load.
intel cooler
First, there was an error bios, I did microcode s771. BIOS error is gone, but the blue screen appears vseravno

Bios set up all night. Frequency changers, voltage changed. Put option is auto. Dumped bios default. shot battery .... Nothing helps (((((


----------



## antares555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluenight*
> 
> that's good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , can you help me mod bios for x48 asus rampage formular, i cannt post with xeon x5260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here the lastest bios
> 
> RAMPAGE-ASUS-Formula-1001.zip 979k .zip file


Have you been able to make it work in your X48...mine doesn't post in my rampage extreme...


----------



## BugBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g3p0*
> 
> That worked! Thanks Terminal, Doyet, Lixtra for helping via PM! Cheers!
> 
> Used MMTOOL322 to extract the P6 Micro Code from your bios, then opened the P5Q bios and replaced it's P6 Micro Code with the prior... I know it will probably give an error now with a 775 chip, no worries. No more annoying message, and maybe in my head but the system feels more responsive in general... probably just me.
> 
> zipped the original the modded and the doner, works for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what board did the doner bios come from?
> 
> XEON P5Q Pro.zip 1980k .zip file


Hi there,

To start with, Mobo is an ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo with a Q6600 to be replaced by an X5470
I want to do the BIOS update before I put the new CPU in place.

Does the BIOS in the *g3p0`s* post above contain the microcodes/cpuid for the X5470?
I have been having trouble finding microcodes/cpuid for X5470 so I can verify that they are in there or to try and drop them into a freshly D/L one from ASUS site

Any help most gratefully received!!


----------



## RKDxpress

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I thought most people don't need to mod their Gigabyte board BIOS, strange. Please upload a CPU-Z screen shot of the CPU tab, I'd like to see what else it says.
> 
> There was a "noobs" BIOS modding guide posted here maybe a week ago that really broke down the steps. You may want to look at if you haven't already. You could also upload the most current version of you BIOS with a request to mod it too, but I suspect people are getting tired of doing them.


Getting no where making my own bios mod. Read over both the long and short tutorials from page 87. Learned alot but not enough I can't even read my own existing bios. Here are some shots from cpu-z and Aida64.

Including an attachment with my zipped bios if someone can peek inside and see if microcode id is thier for x5460 (cpuid 1067A) Thanks again RKDxpress.

EP45UD3R.zip 573k .zip file


----------



## Halos

Anyone with E5420/30/40/50 hit FSB wall?Got two E5430, FSB wall @455?

Strange...
(maybe a motherboard FSB







...current mbo is Asus P5Q3, yes, what i hit is MBO wall







)


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halos*
> 
> Anyone with E5420/30/40/50 hit FSB wall?Got two E5430, FSB wall @455?
> 
> Strange...


I hit my fsb wall on my 5460 @ 475. This is the highest my 780i motherboard has gone. To get that along with my gtx 460 sli and my memory up to 1100 i have to set vcore to 1.425 and memory voltage to 2.2 up from 2.1.

It runs seamlessly. It runs like a brand new machine with the ram running at 1100. I see a constant 60fps in bf4 @ 1440x900 on the sli setup and fluxuating from mid 50s to 60 with one card.

This setup really is at its limit and it just gets me gaming until i can put together an fx system.

Nic


----------



## MIKO11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> I hit my fsb wall on my 5460 @ 475. This is the highest my 780i motherboard has gone. To get that along with my gtx 460 sli and my memory up to 1100 i have to set vcore to 1.425 and memory voltage to 2.2 up from 2.1.
> 
> It runs seamlessly. It runs like a brand new machine with the ram running at 1100. I see a constant 60fps in bf4 @ 1440x900 on the sli setup and fluxuating from mid 50s to 60 with one card.
> 
> This setup really is at its limit and it just gets me gaming until i can put together an fx system.
> 
> Nic


How could you all the people reaches such a high fsb? I have a X5460 on striker II extreme and I can not even reach 400mhz fsb, I am stuck at 382mhz and cannot do anymore...why?








Please somebody help me!


----------



## Halos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIKO11*
> 
> How could you all the people reaches such a high fsb? I have a X5460 on striker II extreme and I can not even reach 400mhz fsb, I am stuck at 382mhz and cannot do anymore...why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please somebody help me!


That Motherboard is such a beast!

First thing you should do is study it more: http://www.anandtech.com/show/2500/19
Dont know how long you have the board, or how much did you oc on s775 in general, but it should do 450 easy, even on quad.

Good luck!


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antares555*
> 
> It's just for fun, I finally ordered a Intel Xeon X5450 3.00GHZ/12M/1333 SLASB SLBBE for 40$ Canadian shipped...It should arrive soon, can't wait to see what it can give. The multiplier is 9.
> 
> About my X5482, I paid about 75$...it can be sold easily on ebay.
> 
> I'm not pro into OC, about increasing Vcore and stuff...my motherboard at 415 bus speed won't detect any hard drive, it's the reason why I think it's the mobo itself. Which voltage do you think I should increase ? My Ram is Corsair XMS2 PC2-8500 1066 running à 2.1v 5-5-5-15 timing. When I put 400mhz in bus speed, the SPD ram in bios suddenly gives me 800mhz, 960mhz, 1000mhz or 1200mhz which I don't understand...maybe a ratio thing.
> 
> Thanks again...


Dude, for $75 + $40 you could've picked up an i5-2500k which will crush any 775 cpu. 771 Xeons are not worth it unless upgrade cost is less than $30.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIKO11*
> 
> How could you all the people reaches such a high fsb? I have a X5460 on striker II extreme and I can not even reach 400mhz fsb, I am stuck at 382mhz and cannot do anymore...why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please somebody help me!


To be blunt, you don't know what you're doing. I have been seeing many posts lately about overclocking and stability (blue screens). We're not reinventing the wheel here, there are many threads out there that go back to 2006 on overclocking socket 775 CPU's . I won't clutter this thread to discuss overclocking, just Google 775 overclocking and absorb the wealth of knowledge out there. You should be able to hit 450 FSB with relative ease on a 54xx series Xeon. You need to understand memory dividers, core voltage, RAM voltage, FSB voltage, divider (PLL) voltage and north bridge voltage just to name a few as well as the limits of your hardware. Just one of these settings improperly set can hinder your attempts. I suspect this is your problem.

I'm not just directing this at you MIKO11, but the several others as well that are having problems. You can help yourselves using Google and be more successful than just using the settings somebody here tells you to use. Google your mobo model and overclocking, and possibly your chipset if your mobo is not popular. Soak in the knowledge









Edit: seems Halos has given you a great direction to start in. I need to drink less and type faster lol


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIKO11*
> 
> How could you all the people reaches such a high fsb? I have a X5460 on striker II extreme and I can not even reach 400mhz fsb, I am stuck at 382mhz and cannot do anymore...why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please somebody help me!


Check your memory setting?


----------



## Pikachu Elite

Hi guys, I need help for adding microcode to my cpu, do you guys have the tools, never done it, but if you guys can do it then that would be awesome.

I have a FOXCONN G41MX-F with phoenix bios, the processor I have its the Intel Xeon L5420, its 50w, so its below 65w, but when I turn the computer the message says "Please input a 65w or lower processor" is displayed, then computer turns off, I've been reading and people say you have to write a microcode into it. If its not too much bother here is my bios of my computer. If you guys have links to the tools or things or a tutorial post, I'll go there there and read but I've never done it so I don't want to screw up, btw ....HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!! and THANK YOU!

Motherboard_Intel_Socket775_G41MX-KF2.0_BIOS_938F1P04.zip 573k .zip file


----------



## MIKO11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halos*
> 
> That Motherboard is such a beast!
> 
> First thing you should do is study it more: http://www.anandtech.com/show/2500/19
> Dont know how long you have the board, or how much did you oc on s775 in general, but it should do 450 easy, even on quad.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for link Halos - i have studied this guide many times.

And thanks to you TerminalVotage.

I am not new with oc and i use this mobo since 2009, i had oc e4500 and later q6600 8x400 in everyday use.

I was with 2x4gb Geil 1600mhz, swapped them now for 1x4gb xms3 1600mhz and things seems to be more promising


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIKO11*
> 
> Thanks for link Halos - i have studied this guide many times.
> 
> And thanks to you TerminalVotage.
> 
> I am not new with oc and i use this mobo since 2009, i had oc e4500 and later q6600 8x400 in everyday use.
> 
> I was with 2x4gb Geil 1600mhz, swapped them now for 1x4gb xms3 1600mhz and things seems to be more promising


The difference it that with the last chip(s) you were limited no matter what your settings were. With a little tweaking and the right settings, you will get your Xeon to fly. I hope I wasn't sounding like a dick. It's just if you help yourself you learn *and* get better results. I went from an E5200 to an X5460. I learned a lot and gained a load of performance.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikachu Elite*
> 
> Hi guys, I need help for adding microcode to my cpu, do you guys have the tools, never done it, but if you guys can do it then that would be awesome.
> 
> I have a FOXCONN G41MX-F with phoenix bios, the processor I have its the Intel Xeon L5420, its 50w, so its below 65w, but when I turn the computer the message says "Please input a 65w or lower processor" is displayed, then computer turns off


Oh I haven't seen that one before. That is something written into the BIOS. Your chipset will work with your Xeon so I hope the microcode fixes it for you. If not that would take some serious BIOS modding that would require a lot of work and a (large) possibility of bricking the mobo. Good luck. See the instructions in user's 000000 guide in his sig:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/860#post_21383296

Edit: just saw his guide doesn't have phoenix BIOS in it. I'd suggest you search Google for guides, seems Phoenix can be a pain if that is indeed what your board has. You will also need a donor BIOS that with Xeon microcode to extract I'm sure. I don't believe Foxconn made a socket 771 board though. I can't really help you here I'm familiar with AMI not Phoenix.
http://www.bios-mods.com/tools/index.php?dir=Phoenix+Bios+Editor+v2.2.13%2F


----------



## Haze80

Can anyone help me inserting microcode to enable sse 4.1 and vt-x on a gigabye g31m es2l running the latest bios f10 The chip is a 5460 e0 slbba cpuid 1067a. Rep to anyone that can help.


----------



## antares555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Dude, for $75 + $40 you could've picked up an i5-2500k which will crush any 775 cpu. 771 Xeons are not worth it unless upgrade cost is less than $30.


At 4.4ghz...not sure.


----------



## playah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Dude, for $75 + $40 you could've picked up an i5-2500k which will crush any 775 cpu. 771 Xeons are not worth it unless upgrade cost is less than $30.


I think you are a little off , 150 -160 still for i5 2500k . I think you would have a hard time finding one for $115


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Dude, for $75 + $40 you could've picked up an i5-2500k which will crush any 775 cpu. 771 Xeons are not worth it unless upgrade cost is less than $30.


Im going to agree with everyone else. Yes an OC'ed 2500K at say 4.5ghz is going to be faster. In all honesty, the difference would be minimal and the cost difference doesn't warrant those differences. This thread probably isn't the best place to to influence people to buy a SB setup. As I stated before we all have our own individual reasons for doing this mod and despite you're opinions the pricing on Ebay doesn't lie.if you look back at some of peoples pass mark scores and 3dmark scores you will see how well these processors are faring against the SB architecture. I personally don't feel the need to upgrade my CPU/MOBO/RAM setup for at least another couple years....plus i have tri-sli capabilities so if i need slightly more FPS in games i can just add a third card...so your claims of a SB rig absolutely annihilating a mid 4ghz Xeon setup just don't carry much weight....if you wish to compare analysis please feel free to PM me.


----------



## obi.van.kenobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Dude, for $75 + $40 you could've picked up an i5-2500k which will crush any 775 cpu. 771 Xeons are not worth it unless upgrade cost is less than $30.


Where can I find them for this price (is the price of mobo included)?

On a side note what do you think, would an Gigabyte ep35-ds3 be enough to overclock an e5440 (phases, mosfet's and such)??


----------



## BugBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BugBash*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> To start with, Mobo is an ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo with a Q6600 to be replaced by an X5470
> I want to do the BIOS update before I put the new CPU in place.
> 
> Does the BIOS in the *g3p0`s* post above contain the microcodes/cpuid for the X5470?
> I have been having trouble finding microcodes/cpuid for X5470 so I can verify that they are in there or to try and drop them into a freshly D/L one from ASUS site
> 
> Any help most gratefully received!!


*CRIPES!!*
That could have been messy!!
My mistake, That BIOS is for the P5Q PRO, not PRO Turbo!!

I have practiced the cutting of the socket with a very hot stanley knife, it seems to cut clean and in one hit each side (had two old HP boards I have another left)
Well, here goes, gonna dismantle the main rig (First time the Venomous X has come off since fitting!)
Will report back later with either good or bad news!

Fingers crossed and rubbing a bit of wood for luck


----------



## HMBR

just wanted to say the Xeon E5420 works fine on my Foxconn G41MXF 2.0 with the latest bios, everything works, no detection problems ,VT-x and SSE4.2 works perfectly, also this is not silentpcreview but it's nice that this 80w CPU doesn't use a huge amount of power, as reference while encoding it was using 98W at the wall (100% load), while idle was 49W, with a poor quality PSU that is,

I payed less than $30 for it shipped, it was a a good upgrade from the previous CPU (E2140), just as an example, the old CPU while oced (limited by the MB, because of FSB/mem dividers) achieved 1.02 points on cinebench 11.5, this one with the small OC 3.22

talking about the small OC, yes.. as expected this G41 board is not good for OC, there is no vcore adjustment, but obviously the biggest problem is getting the FSB UP, it works fine with 355 and PCIE at 105, but anything over 105 for the PCIE and the PC will boot to a warning message and reset the settings, so that's my OC limit (because over 333 FSB the board can't keep the lock for PCIE clock)

a fun mod to give more performance for your old 775 hardware without paying the ridiculously high Q9550 prices, unfortunately it's the e5420 and not the e5450 but oh well, this is much nicer than the e2140









edit: stock validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/hqxede

OC max


----------



## BugBash

Very Hot stanley knife cuts like a dream, both sides done in one go!
CPU fitted and booting (with the usual `to unleash your CPU` message)

Quick test with 3Dmark06,
Q6600 @ 3Ghz - 16043
X5470 @ Stock - 17677

Now to rebuild and start figuring out the BIOS!


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *playah*
> 
> I think you are a little off , 150 -160 still for i5 2500k . I think you would have a hard time finding one for $115


Not really. Just watch ebay for a few days and you'll get them cheap, not to mention CL.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-i5-2500K-3-3GHz-LGA1155-Processor-BX80623I52500K-Stock-Cooler-/181299277951?pt=CPUs&hash=item2a3647707f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Im going to agree with everyone else. Yes an OC'ed 2500K at say 4.5ghz is going to be faster. In all honesty, the difference would be minimal and the cost difference doesn't warrant those differences. This thread probably isn't the best place to to influence people to buy a SB setup. As I stated before we all have our own individual reasons for doing this mod and despite you're opinions the pricing on Ebay doesn't lie.if you look back at some of peoples pass mark scores and 3dmark scores you will see how well these processors are faring against the SB architecture. I personally don't feel the need to upgrade my CPU/MOBO/RAM setup for at least another couple years....plus i have tri-sli capabilities so if i need slightly more FPS in games i can just add a third card...so your claims of a SB rig absolutely annihilating a mid 4ghz Xeon setup just don't carry much weight....if you wish to compare analysis please feel free to PM me.


You miss my point completely. I am not trying to influence people to go SB, in fact I am doing exactly the opposite. I am trying to tell people not to get over zealous and overpay on 775 parts. Do you think a mid 4Ghz Xeon is going to annihilate a 3.8Ghz Xeon? Do you think the performance difference warrant the cost difference between an E5440/5430 for $30 on P35 and X5482 on 780i?

If you spend over $150 on CPU, MB, heat sink, etc for this mod you really have to question yourself, am I better off just moving to a modern platform for not much more? SATA3, PCIe3, USB3, energy efficiency, all these on top of the performance difference makes 775 a losing proposition.

I highly suggest people with existing 775 gear and ddr2 ram to get a $30 xeon and hold out till ddr4, just don't spend too much on outdated tech.


----------



## playah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Not really. Just watch ebay for a few days and you'll get them cheap, not to mention CL.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-i5-2500K-3-3GHz-LGA1155-Processor-BX80623I52500K-Stock-Cooler-/181299277951?pt=CPUs&hash=item2a3647707f
> You miss my point completely. I am not trying to influence people to go SB, in fact I am doing exactly the opposite. I am trying to tell people not to get over zealous and overpay on 775 parts. Do you think a mid 4Ghz Xeon is going to annihilate a 3.8Ghz Xeon? Do you think the performance difference warrant the cost difference between an E5440/5430 for $30 on P35 and X5482 on 780i?
> 
> .


Oh it's not impossible but once in a while one will pop up on a buy it now for that price and it's gone in minutes, I have been watching for a month now and average price is still 150.00 I check a couple times a day and never see one for that price, there were 2 in the last 60 days but again gone in minutes, so the odds of getting one is very slim.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Not really. Just watch ebay for a few days and you'll get them cheap, not to mention CL.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-i5-2500K-3-3GHz-LGA1155-Processor-BX80623I52500K-Stock-Cooler-/181299277951?pt=CPUs&hash=item2a3647707f
> You miss my point completely. I am not trying to influence people to go SB, in fact I am doing exactly the opposite. I am trying to tell people not to get over zealous and overpay on 775 parts. Do you think a mid 4Ghz Xeon is going to annihilate a 3.8Ghz Xeon? Do you think the performance difference warrant the cost difference between an E5440/5430 for $30 on P35 and X5482 on 780i?
> 
> If you spend over $150 on CPU, MB, heat sink, etc for this mod you really have to question yourself, am I better off just moving to a modern platform for not much more? SATA3, PCIe3, USB3, energy efficiency, all these on top of the performance difference makes 775 a losing proposition.
> 
> I highly suggest people with existing 775 gear and ddr2 ram to get a $30 xeon and hold out till ddr4, just don't spend too much on outdated tech.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Im going to agree with everyone else. Yes an OC'ed 2500K at say 4.5ghz is going to be faster. In all honesty, the difference would be minimal and the cost difference doesn't warrant those differences. This thread probably isn't the best place to to influence people to buy a SB setup. As I stated before we all have our own individual reasons for doing this mod and despite you're opinions the pricing on Ebay doesn't lie.if you look back at some of peoples pass mark scores and 3dmark scores you will see how well these processors are faring against the SB architecture. I personally don't feel the need to upgrade my CPU/MOBO/RAM setup for at least another couple years....plus i have tri-sli capabilities so if i need slightly more FPS in games i can just add a third card...so your claims of a SB rig absolutely annihilating a mid 4ghz Xeon setup just don't carry much weight....if you wish to compare analysis please feel free to PM me.


THIS IS THE CORRECT MINDSET PEOPLE.

I already had my 780i sli board and 8 gigs of ddr2 1066. I had paid the piper to the tune of $100 for my board ram and an e8400. I got an OK deal locally when online deals were raping people. If i'd had the chance to do it all over, I'd just say f-it and pickup a used 8120 and a am3+ board and some ddr3. I got both of my cpus for $70 shipped. One of my boxes is going to my cousin the other maybe to a friend. I may build one for my son, if I can get my spare box running again.

I highly suggest people do this ONLY if you've got a board that accepts over 450fsb and 1066 ddr2. This can net you toe to toe performance with a nehalem, but only if overclocking the ram/cpu a good bit.

Be smart, wait out the deals and dont over pay for older tech. I've said this probably 3-4 times in this thread. Prices after the mod got hot inflated within 2-3weeks of my cpus getting here. I got my set of cpus for $35 per shipped, then prices increased to up to $65 for a single cpu. The increase was significant enough that I decided not to order another set of SLBBA x5460s or a single x5470.

*end rant*


----------



## RKDxpress

I agree spent 50 bucks for x5460 10 bucks for adapter and 40 bucks for a water cooler. !00 bucks for a last Wa who on the old board PRICELESS! Now I start saving for the next rig, at least I can use the cooler. RKDxpress.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Not really. Just watch ebay for a few days and you'll get them cheap, not to mention CL.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-i5-2500K-3-3GHz-LGA1155-Processor-BX80623I52500K-Stock-Cooler-/181299277951?pt=CPUs&hash=item2a3647707f
> You miss my point completely. I am not trying to influence people to go SB, in fact I am doing exactly the opposite. I am trying to tell people not to get over zealous and overpay on 775 parts. Do you think a mid 4Ghz Xeon is going to annihilate a 3.8Ghz Xeon? Do you think the performance difference warrant the cost difference between an E5440/5430 for $30 on P35 and X5482 on 780i?
> 
> If you spend over $150 on CPU, MB, heat sink, etc for this mod you really have to question yourself, am I better off just moving to a modern platform for not much more? SATA3, PCIe3, USB3, energy efficiency, all these on top of the performance difference makes 775 a losing proposition.
> 
> I highly suggest people with existing 775 gear and ddr2 ram to get a $30 xeon and hold out till ddr4, just don't spend too much on outdated tech.


No, i got your point. From what i gather you'd rather spend more money for a minimal gain in performance with a processor that has had the crap OC'ed out of it for the past couple years. By all means have at it, istated my reasons for doing the mod....it performs neatly as well and it's unique...not everyone can say they have a S771 running on a 775 motherboard while performing close to newer technology. Hell, some 2500K's can't even overclock as high as my Xeon. This is getting to be monotonous, like i said if you wish to compare analysis please PM me


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Not really. Just watch ebay for a few days and you'll get them cheap, not to mention CL.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-i5-2500K-3-3GHz-LGA1155-Processor-BX80623I52500K-Stock-Cooler-/181299277951?pt=CPUs&hash=item2a3647707f


A cheap SB is a double edged sword. Smne who's selling it cheap, is selling it cheap in order to get rid of it. Now, most of the time, when smne is selling his chip for cheap on e-bay is doing so b/c they have overclocked the bejeesus out of their CPU, and they have degraded it.

So, you are getting a bargain there, mate. A degraded SB which will run @ stock or a bit above stock if you are lucky. Grats. You know what they say. You get what you pay for. Personally, I would never, ever, buy a used CPU off e-bay. I'd buy pretty much any other part EXCEPT a CPU, b/c I know that the e-bay CPU seller crowd is made of the kind of people who run their chips 22/32 nm chips at 1.4V-1.5V and 99 C 24/7.

The only exception is if you manage to find a corporate/office seller, but talk is cheap, and smne may pose as a corporate or office seller whereas they are not.
Quote:


> Do you think a mid 4Ghz Xeon is going to annihilate a 3.8Ghz Xeon?


Depends what you do with your Xeon. If you are playing Pacman, Tetris or just browse the net with your Xeon then sorry, you are dumb. You never needed a Xeon to play Tetris, Pacman and run Firefox. You could do that with a $10 Pentium 4 Williamette @ 1.8 GHz.

Now in 2012-2013 3D gaming on the other hand and in CPU bound games, a 4.5 GHz 771 Xeon vs a 3.8 GHz 771 Xeon will make a whole world of difference. It will be like night and day. It will make the difference between playable and stuttering/unplayable.

There, I said it.
Quote:


> Do you think the performance difference warrant the cost difference between an E5440/5430 for $30 on P35 and X5482 on 780i?


Absolutely. The difference it makes in serious modern gaming is night and day. Ofc, back in 2008 it didn't matter. If you play 2008 games it won't matter. If you play 2013 games at max settings and 1920X1080 or higher, the difference between an X5482 ay max overclock and an E5440 will be night and day.

There is a reason people overclock, bro. They don't overclock just to heat their room or stress their PSU. People overclock for a reason, and it is called FPS. Higher OC=more FPS. Ofc, like I said before, you won't know much about the concept of FPS if you play Tetris. If you play Battlefield 4 on the other hand, then you start really caring about FPS and about squeezing max performance out of your equipment, which is the whole point of going with a high end Xtreme Xeon versus the budget models.


----------



## davtylica

Well the truth remains to be this, there are quite a bit of experienced OC'ers on this thread who wouldn't be doing this mod if it made little to no sense financially which also remains peer individual. I highly doubt any of us are buying $120 x5470's or $80 e5450's. As long as Xeon 771 quad core CPUs are less than half the price of high end C2Q's then this mod will continue to make prefect sense to me and others alike.


----------



## BugBash

I paid £68 for my cpu inc postage, the Q6600 replaces a 1.8dualcore in my other machine
The Xeon seems happy enough at 3.8Ghz (380x10 mem 1:1) and I went from 16043 to 19360 in 3Dmark06
This is with the `Upgrade your BIOS to unleash the potential` message still active
(I have yet to get my head round all these numbers)
Voltage at 1.25v and 61c on air dont seem too bad either

Overall Im a Happy Camper!


----------



## Pikachu Elite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> The difference it that with the last chip(s) you were limited no matter what your settings were. With a little tweaking and the right settings, you will get your Xeon to fly. I hope I wasn't sounding like a dick. It's just if you help yourself you learn *and* get better results. I went from an E5200 to an X5460. I learned a lot and gained a load of performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I haven't seen that one before. That is something written into the BIOS. Your chipset will work with your Xeon so I hope the microcode fixes it for you. If not that would take some serious BIOS modding that would require a lot of work and a (large) possibility of bricking the mobo. Good luck. See the instructions in user's 000000 guide in his sig:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/860#post_21383296
> 
> Edit: just saw his guide doesn't have phoenix BIOS in it. I'd suggest you search Google for guides, seems Phoenix can be a pain if that is indeed what your board has. You will also need a donor BIOS that with Xeon microcode to extract I'm sure. I don't believe Foxconn made a socket 771 board though. I can't really help you here I'm familiar with AMI not Phoenix.
> http://www.bios-mods.com/tools/index.php?dir=Phoenix+Bios+Editor+v2.2.13%2F


BTW the mainboard does support 1333 FSB 45

That moment when you see you typed G41 instead of G31 u_u;;

I just noticed its an award bios >_< (facepalm) its "phoenix-AWARD" Bios, also on the very first pages they display that mobo Foxconn G31, so there is any hope


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikachu Elite*
> 
> BTW the mainboard does support 1333 FSB 45
> 
> That moment when you see you typed G41 instead of G31 u_u;;
> 
> I just noticed its an award bios >_< (facepalm) its "phoenix-AWARD" Bios, also on the very first pages they display that mobo Foxconn G31, so there is any hope


Did you solve your problem? I see you have another thread asking for a BIOS mod. There is also the following post I quoted below by HMBR, are you guys working together? If not get with him and figure it out, you both have the same board and his is working. Seeing as there are five revisions for your mobo, one of those BIOS files should do the trick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HMBR*
> 
> just wanted to say the Xeon E5420 works fine on my Foxconn G41MXF 2.0 with the latest bios, everything works, no detection problems ,VT-x and SSE4.2 works perfectly, also this is not silentpcreview but it's nice that this 80w CPU doesn't use a huge amount of power, as reference while encoding it was using 98W at the wall (100% load), while idle was 49W, with a poor quality PSU that is,
> 
> I payed less than $30 for it shipped, it was a a good upgrade from the previous CPU (E2140), just as an example, the old CPU while oced (limited by the MB, because of FSB/mem dividers) achieved 1.02 points on cinebench 11.5, this one with the small OC 3.22
> 
> talking about the small OC, yes.. as expected this G41 board is not good for OC, there is no vcore adjustment, but obviously the biggest problem is getting the FSB UP, it works fine with 355 and PCIE at 105, but anything over 105 for the PCIE and the PC will boot to a warning message and reset the settings, so that's my OC limit (because over 333 FSB the board can't keep the lock for PCIE clock)
> 
> a fun mod to give more performance for your old 775 hardware without paying the ridiculously high Q9550 prices, unfortunately it's the e5420 and not the e5450 but oh well, this is much nicer than the e2140


----------



## Pikachu Elite

I just flashed mi computer with the award microcodes mod, and the screen displays that it needs a processor lower than 65w >_<, when looking at the microcodes I noticed something, in the tutorial the one that is CPUID=10676h is not found, my Cpu is *10766h* Slarp), so i went and search intels web page to search microcodes, but I only found 10676 or 10676a, never found one that had 10676h on it, don't know if it really has to be with that. But if you guys have around there, I'll give it a shot, right know I'm going to place the microcodes again, cocktail style, in the tutorial are 3 of them, I'll add some others to see if there is any change.

Foxconn G31MV-K
Bios 811F1P11
Award Bios

Tutorial for microcodes + Mobo Bios = Message "Please input a lower CPU lower than 65w" displayed.

I'll be testing new microcodes if you guys have the one 10676h please link it !!

Thanks for the support!!!


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikachu Elite*
> 
> I just flashed mi computer with the award microcodes mod, and the screen displays that it needs a processor lower than 65w >_<, when looking at the microcodes I noticed something, in the tutorial the one that is CPUID=10676h is not found, my Cpu is *10766h* Slarp), so i went and search intels web page to search microcodes, but I only found 10676 or 10676a, never found one that had 10676h on it, don't know if it really has to be with that. But if you guys have around there, I'll give it a shot, right know I'm going to place the microcodes again, cocktail style, in the tutorial are 3 of them, I'll add some others to see if there is any change.
> 
> Foxconn G31MV-K
> Bios 811F1P11
> Award Bios
> 
> Tutorial for microcodes + Mobo Bios = Message "Please input a lower CPU lower than 65w" displayed.
> 
> I'll be testing new microcodes if you guys have the one 10676h please link it !!
> 
> Thanks for the support!!!


There is no "10766H", your CPU ID is 10676 for C0 stepping. Just for FYI E0 stepping is 1067A. Many CPU's use the same microcode. Not to be confused with the fact that diferent types of CPU with diferent microcode share the same name. Intel couldn't just give every CPU a unique ID...

Did you take my advice from the last post??? the one about the user with the same mobo and CPU? It's an awfully odd coincidence,


----------



## MaxWar

Anyone tried this mod on a Asus Striker Extreme II?

I might have scored a crazy deal in the local CraigList.

A full 775 Rig with crazy specs. 450$

Asus Striker Extreme II 790i
Q9650 3,0 Ghz
8 Gig corsair 1066 DDR3
EVGA GeForce GTX 560Ti
2 x Seagate 1,5T Sata 3Gb/s 5400 RPM
Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-FI with mountable panel
Lite-On DVD Burner
PC Power & Cooling Turbo-Cool 1200 W
Silverstone TJ07 Case.
Crazy huge air cooler, cannot see name in the listing but from the pic its a dual 10 cm fan setup.

All goes wrong I could always sell all the parts separately for quite a bit more than I paid.
This would be a nice upgrade to my current Basic P5Q. I get DDR3 support, SLI support, and a badass PSU.
I can sell the Video card and get a dual GTX460 SLI for about the same price.
What you guys think?


----------



## Pikachu Elite

Yea I saw his, but his mainboard it just like mine, except that it has AMI bios and 2 extra sata ports, a far from that, its exactly the same @[email protected] they are identical, also i finished with the cocktail of microcodes, and nothing occurs...thanks a lot for the help termvolt


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikachu Elite*
> 
> Yea I saw his, but his mainboard it just like mine, except that it has AMI bios and 2 extra sata ports, a far from that, its exactly the same @[email protected] they are identical, also i finished with the cocktail of microcodes, and nothing occurs...thanks a lot for the help termvolt


It sounds like the way your BIOS is written is the problem. It only wants specific CPU's. I can't tell you how to mod it if the microcode update wont work. I would try the BIOS microcode for the other Foxconn mobo that worked, but as you said it's a completely different BIOS manufacturer. That presents a whole different game... Odd that they would do that.

Edit: I just realized you said you are going to Intel's website for the microcode. I haven't done it that way, I take the complete microcode pack from a BIOS that supports socket 771 Xeon's and replace the one from the original BIOS with it. In my experience this works better. You will just need to flash it back with the original BIOS if you ever want to go back to a core CPU. I just want to also reiterate that core 2/quad and Xeon microcode is not the same. They share the same name/ID i.e. 10676 and 1067A, but the code is different, Don't just load the code in the BIOS because the name /ID is the same. You may want to find a socket 771 motherboard with an award BIOS like yours and extract the CPU microcode from it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> Anyone tried this mod on a Asus Striker Extreme II?
> 
> I might have scored a crazy deal in the local CraigList.
> 
> A full 775 Rig with crazy specs. 450$
> 
> Asus Striker Extreme II 790i
> Q9650 3,0 Ghz
> 8 Gig corsair 1066 DDR3
> EVGA GeForce GTX 560Ti
> 2 x Seagate 1,5T Sata 3Gb/s 5400 RPM
> Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-FI with mountable panel
> Lite-On DVD Burner
> PC Power & Cooling Turbo-Cool 1200 W
> Silverstone TJ07 Case.
> Crazy huge air cooler, cannot see name in the listing but from the pic its a dual 10 cm fan setup.
> 
> All goes wrong I could always sell all the parts separately for quite a bit more than I paid.
> This would be a nice upgrade to my current Basic P5Q. I get DDR3 support, SLI support, and a badass PSU.
> I can sell the Video card and get a dual GTX460 SLI for about the same price.
> What you guys think?


I think it's a waste to drop that much coin on an obsolete system. You're better off selling your current system. With the cash from that and the $450 you will have a system that will surpass it.


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I think it's a waste to drop that much coin on an obsolete system. You're better off selling your current system. With the cash from that and the $450 you will have a system that will surpass it.


Ive been doing some calculation and think this is actually a pretty good deal.

I have already upgraded my Q6700 for a X5460, netting a good boost and sold the Q6700 for as much as I paid for the X5460+adapter + shipping. So that's a 0$ upgrade in total.

Here, suppose I buy the Kit + a video card ( the same I already have and put both them In SLI )

-Kit : 450$
-Asus ENGTX 460 video card. : 80$ ( based on ebay )
-Corsair H60 : 65$
Total: 595$

Then sell the following : ( based on ebay price )

-Q9650 : 175$
-Asus P5q : 50$
-Geforce 560Ti : 120$
-Kingston HyperX 1066 ddr2 4x2gb : 90$
-Ocz stealth xtreme 600w Psu modded with silent noctua fan. : 30$
-Big air cooler : 20$
Minus 40$ ebay fees.
Total: 445$

So In total It cost me 150$
I now have 8gb DDR3 instead of DDR2, a badass PSU of double the power, in a totally ludicrous Case originally worth over 300$, with bottom space for PSU, a SLI video card setup that performs close to 700 series, a H60 liquid cooling, Dual 1.5 TB Hard drives (Raid!), a Sound card and a interesting motherboard to play with.

Not to mention that I need DDR3 and bigger PSU for when I buy a new motherboard + CPU and can keep using the H60 so that stuff is not wasted.

When I want to upgrade later on I will likely only have to buy Mobo and CPU, which will make the whole deal pretty trivial. I can Upgrade Ram and GPU anytime I like. Then, say one year from now, I can still sell the Motherboard + CPU for a decent sum.

Edit: Added details and corrected calculation.


----------



## plattfuss

Hi everyone.
I need help for my ASUS P5N7A-VM 0519 BIOS to support Xeon E5405.

P5N7A-VMSLIC0519.zip 771k .zip file

Thanx in advance.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> Ive been doing some calculation and think this is actually a pretty good deal.
> 
> I have already upgraded my Q6700 for a X5460, netting a good boost and sold the Q6700 for as much as I paid for the X5460+adapter + shipping. So that's a 0$ upgrade in total.
> 
> Here, suppose I buy the Kit + a video card ( the same I already have and put both them In SLI )
> 
> -Kit : 450$
> -Asus ENGTX 460 video card. : 80$ ( based on ebay )
> -Corsair H60 : 65$
> Total: 595$
> 
> Then sell the following : ( based on ebay price )
> 
> -Q9650 : 175$
> -Asus P5q : 50$
> -Geforce 560Ti : 120$
> -Kingston HyperX 1066 ddr2 4x2gb : 90$
> -Ocz stealth xtreme 600w Psu modded with silent noctua fan. : 30$
> -Big air cooler : 20$
> Minus 40$ ebay fees.
> Total: 445$
> 
> So In total It cost me 150$
> I now have 8gb DDR3 instead of DDR2, a badass PSU of double the power, in a totally ludicrous Case originally worth over 300$, with bottom space for PSU, a SLI video card setup that performs close to 700 series, a H60 liquid cooling, Dual 1.5 TB Hard drives (Raid!), a Sound card and a interesting motherboard to play with.
> 
> Not to mention that I need DDR3 and bigger PSU for when I buy a new motherboard + CPU and can keep using the H60 so that stuff is not wasted.
> 
> When I want to upgrade later on I will likely only have to buy Mobo and CPU, which will make the whole deal pretty trivial. I can Upgrade Ram and GPU anytime I like. Then, say one year from now, I can still sell the Motherboard + CPU for a decent sum.
> 
> Edit: Added details and corrected calculation.


I've often thought of dumping my x5460 paired to my 780i and 8 gigs of g. skill 1066. I've done the numbers its always cheaper to just buy into the newer tech at current costs. Resale value on certain boards is very good ie any nforce board with sli or any ddr3 board. That wont soon be the case as the landscape of gaming will and is changing significantly. I'd say spend that $450 on a nice fx-8350 for $179.99 and a $120 fx990a board. You can have those for cheap quad sli and supports ddr3. Just be smart buy newer tech.

Nic out


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> I've often thought of dumping my x5460 paired to my 780i and 8 gigs of g. skill 1066. I've done the numbers its always cheaper to just buy into the newer tech at current costs. Resale value on certain boards is very good ie any nforce board with sli or any ddr3 board. That wont soon be the case as the landscape of gaming will and is changing significantly. I'd say spend that $450 on a nice fx-8350 for $179.99 and a $120 fx990a board. You can have those for cheap quad sli and supports ddr3. Just be smart buy newer tech.
> 
> Nic out


Those Fx-8350 are barely 10% gain in single thread performance over my X5460. ( source: http://www.cpubenchmark.net/singleThread.html Single thread performance is still what is likely to bottleneck just about any game you play. Buying one of those sounds like a pretty bad idea to me for a meager 10% gain, and I still need to buy new RAM and New PSU for SLI for it to be worth anything.
Right now most games are bottle necked by my video card or memory speed, not CPU.

Just do the math, that case and the PSU alone are nearly worth the asking price. I have bought "cheap" computers and sold the parts on ebay before, for a profit. I think it's a valid approach.


----------



## n1sm

im sorry, i play battlefield 3 and 4 primarily which have shown major improvements with heavily threaded cpus. I know currently im limited by the gpus I run but i have a line on a set of 670 2gb's for a good deal. At any rate i'd say that the fx series and i5/i7s put up much higher #s after overclock which at this point my x5460 isn't bad just isn't good.


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> im sorry, i play battlefield 3 and 4 primarily which have shown major improvements with heavily threaded cpus. I know currently im limited by the gpus I run but i have a line on a set of 670 2gb's for a good deal. At any rate i'd say that the fx series and i5/i7s put up much higher #s after overclock which at this point my x5460 isn't bad just isn't good.


I give you that, I've heard about how Battlefield 3-4 benefit greatly from high multithreading. And I also agree that most games will be taking that direction. However I like to play slightly older games with crazy specs and mods, and for that a good single thread performer is needed. For this reason I know the FX-series is not for me right now.


----------



## BugBash

Hi Guys,
From the instructions in user's 000000 guide:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/860#post_21383296

If im reading this correctly,
I load my P5Q Pro Turbo bios (AMI)
*Insert the 3 microcodes from the red box in the order they are listed*
Save Updated BIOS

Flash and Im done?



BTW,
Here is some *** Material for all you multithreaded fans!!








I put this together at work today (Hardware only)



Cheers
Justin


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BugBash*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> From the instructions in user's 000000 guide:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/860#post_21383296
> 
> If im reading this correctly,
> I load my P5Q Pro Turbo bios (AMI)
> *Insert the 3 microcodes from the red box in the order they are listed*
> Save Updated BIOS
> 
> Flash and Im done?
> 
> Cheers
> Justin


Pretty much, I did it for my P5q and it was ultra easy. According to 000000 the order in which you insert the microcodes is not important.


----------



## legija

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plattfuss*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> I need help for my ASUS P5N7A-VM 0519 BIOS to support Xeon E5405.
> 
> P5N7A-VMSLIC0519.zip 771k .zip file
> 
> Thanx in advance.


Done for you.

P5N7A-VM.zip 785k .zip file


----------



## BugBash

Triumph at last!



Seems that speedstep is working too.

Now to start playing with multipliers and see how much we can get out of this beastie!!

and if anyone else needs it:

ASUS P5Q PRO TURBO BIOS FOR XEON

p5q-pro-asus-turbo-0701_xeon.zip 734k .zip file


----------



## VienTan

Can someone help me with mainboard *P5KR* the microcodes for E5430.

Attached is the latest bios from ASUS website.

P5KR-0703.zip 789k .zip file


Thank you!


----------



## robertr81

Working on:

Asus P5Q Premium with modded BIOS.
x5470 3.33Ghz

Clocked 4Ghz

I´m not very good at overclocking but i raised FSB to 400, My RAM at 800mhz and CPU 1.27v
Tried 1.25v but got error on one core in prime95
everything else is on auto.

I don´t know if I can overclock more? I have 8gb ram.
I can´t run unlinked on this board and if I raise FSB more ram speed will get higher than 800mhz
2x2gb DDR2 Kingston PC2-6400 (800 MHz)
2x2gb DDR2 OCZ2 Reaper PC2-8500 (1066Mhz)

Any advise would be very appreciated

Min celcius 35 max 76.
Is this ok temperatures?

Latest BIOS file for this motherboard with micro codes attached here if someone needs it.

P5Q-ASUS-Premium-2406-Xeon.zip 1016k .zip file


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Anybody selling off extra stickers?

I'd like to purchase some from a member here if possible, maybe offset your cost.

I can supply a shipping label.


----------



## IgoRRR

@ robertr81

If you want to properly OC your CPU (go over 400 FSB),

you will need to leave the 2x2gb DDR2 OCZ2 Reaper PC2-8500 (1066Mhz) in your system because the Kingston kit can't follow the speed.

Your P5Q premium should give a high FSB(I recon min 470 - 480), divide the RAM/CPU ratio good and you will be flying


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertr81*
> 
> Asus P5Q Premium with modded BIOS.
> 
> I´m not very good at overclocking but i raised FSB to 400, My RAM at 800mhz and CPU 1.27v
> Tried 1.25v but got error on one core in prime95
> everything else is on auto.
> 
> I don´t know if I can overclock more? I have 8gb ram.
> I can´t run unlinked on this board and if I raise FSB more ram speed will get higher than 800mhz
> 2x2gb DDR2 Kingston PC2-6400 (800 MHz)
> 2x2gb DDR2 OCZ2 Reaper PC2-8500 (1066Mhz)
> 
> Any advise would be very appreciated


Try this, I saw some really good options and it seems to work really well for everyone else







:
http://bit.ly/19qxIXm

All the P5Q boards are very similar to overclock BTW.


----------



## media

Dear friends, can anyone help me with mod the bios for my motherboard? is an P5Q i read all the post's and search a lot and not find a bios modded for my motherboard

thanks a lot for u great work!!!

sory for my english, i'm spanish "siesta flamenco ole ole" xD

here's bios

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## egaille

Hi,
Following my previous posts, i have tried the X5460 (3.16ghz) in my *P5n32E-SLI PLUS* (nforce 650i).
It boots, but it seems that it handles it very bad. It crashes every 5min even at stock speed (FSB 333), with BSOD and so on...

EDIT : (SEE POST 1681) : I gave another try, and finally IT IS VERY STABLE AT STOCK BIOS SETTINGS *ONLY*.
Awaiting to know if adding LGA771 microcodes would make things better

I managed to boot and load windows at FSB 375... but same bad behavior.
Default detected vCore for the X5460 is 1.20v. I tried 1.30v and even 1.40v with no luck. I tried to push every voltage (VTT, NB, etc) to a reasonable max... BSOD and BSOD again.

I also tried my X5460 on a *P5K Premium* and surprisingly i managed to boot stable at FSB 460, with a poor heatsink/fan (from a pentium E2160) and 4x1Gb DDR2-667 Corsair Value Edition.
*4.370 Ghz* !! oh my god...

I'm astonished... See the screenshot !


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *media*
> 
> Dear friends, can anyone help me with mod the bios for my motherboard? is an P5Q i read all the post's and search a lot and not find a bios modded for my motherboard
> 
> thanks a lot for u great work!!!
> 
> sory for my english, i'm spanish "siesta flamenco ole ole" xD
> 
> here's bios
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!


Here is the BIOS for Regular Asus P5Q, Latest version with all the 771 codes. It works great on my own P5Q.

p5q-asus-2209Withsocket771cpucodes.zip 714k .zip file


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BugBash*
> 
> Triumph at last!
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that speedstep is working too.
> 
> Now to start playing with multipliers and see how much we can get out of this beastie!!
> 
> and if anyone else needs it:
> 
> ASUS P5Q PRO TURBO BIOS FOR XEON
> 
> p5q-pro-asus-turbo-0701_xeon.zip 734k .zip file


Bug, I was able to get 4.8Ghz out of this chip so far. Sadly though on my 790i it takes 1.5v just to be able to make it to windows and surf the net. I didn't test for stability as temps were too high.

However, at 4.5Ghz it only takes 1.4v for me and it is perfectly stable with intel burn test and OCCT. Just make sure your memory can keep up with your FSB. Good luck!!


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Bug, I was able to get 4.8Ghz out of this chip so far. Sadly though on my 790i it takes 1.5v just to be able to make it to windows and surf the net. I didn't test for stability as temps were too high.
> 
> However, at 4.5Ghz it only takes 1.4v for me and it is perfectly stable with intel burn test and OCCT. Just make sure your memory can keep up with your FSB. Good luck!!


Dude, I will be trying this on a different 790i board. Just got myself an Asus Striker II extreme. And I have a H60 coming in the mail.
Actually bought a full rig local, and its insane. I have all the goodies for the case and mobo and everything is mint.
Will be posting pics possibily







I just got it setup here and will be doing some test with live CDs before I install anything on the system, and before I mod it for the X5460.


----------



## Haze80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> You tried rotating the heatsink 90 deg? I had the same issues with my h80 high 80s when rotated it dropped temps to mid 30s. Your heatsink is probably barely brushing a few mosfets or caps near the socket.
> 
> Report back after you rotate the waterblock.


Well rotating the heat sink did the trick. The base was hitting the caps near the socket and by turning it 90 deg more it completely avoids them now. All I got to figure out now is how to activate sse4 and vt-x
my chip is x5460e0 sbbla
and my mobo is g31m es2l
BTW now im idling @ stock clocks at 27-29c to 59 100% load from 40 idle to 90 load


----------



## JAWS

Hey I just want to say thanks for all the information in this thread! This reminds me of the old days of unlocking thunderbirds/Palomino AMD cpu's with conductive paint









I was on ebay just surfing around looking at hardware and noticed a seller with 771 to 775 mods. My daughter's Q6600 machine has been running for years and years, but always wanted to upgrade to a yorkfield q9550/9650.

So I decided to buy the mod and look for a decent 771 cpu. I found a Xeon E5420 EO for $23.

Just want to report it works great with Abit P35-E (remember Abit lol) and currently have it overclocked to 3.5 on air/low volts

Sounds strange but I wish the overclocking scene was still like this.









JAWS Xtemesystems

edit: I meant to say look in the bios monitoring and make sure to turn off cpu temp failsafe. In the bios it says my cpu is running 98c. I freaked, but no way it could be that hot. So after having trouble booting I turned failsafe off and it booted fine.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze80*
> 
> Well rotating the heat sink did the trick. The base was hitting the caps near the socket and by turning it 90 deg more it completely avoids them now. All I got to figure out now is how to activate sse4 and vt-x
> my chip is x5460e0 sbbla
> and my mobo is g31m es2l
> BTW now im idling @ stock clocks at 27-29c to 59 100% load from 40 idle to 90 load


I had the same issue. I remounted my h80 so many times that I rubbed the black anodizing off the tops of the thumb screws with my screw driver.

It seems you have a more efficient cooler than my h80. Maybe its my $5 thermal paste LOL. My idle temps are about 35-40 load is about 60-65. I also am clocked at 4.0ghz @ 1.381v and the rams clocked up to 1150. Not too extreme but I haven't seen my tube of shin-etsu in the mail yet. I figure shin-etsu should let me hang comfortably at 4.3ghz day to day even at 1.475vcore it should be plenty cool > 65c at least.

Its a struggle as it currently stands but it works for now.

Nic


----------



## bailw

I was wondering does anyone have a extra pin mod sticker for sale?

Edit: Nvm, placed an order of 10 on AliExpress.com.


----------



## plattfuss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legija*
> 
> Done for you.
> 
> P5N7A-VM.zip 785k .zip file


TNX, it Works.


----------



## pioneerisloud

So guys.....

Considering my 965p board goes upwards of 450+ FSB, should I put an E5450 in it, and retire the X5460 into my P43 that does 400-410 FSB tops?


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> So guys.....
> 
> Considering my 965p board goes upwards of 450+ FSB, should I put an E5450 in it, and retire the X5460 into my P43 that does 400-410 FSB tops?


You have got it backwards.

It's not the X5460 that can't go past 410 FSB. It's your P43 mobo. Getting rid of the X5460 in favour of the E5450 would be unwise. On the contrary, you should put your fastest CPU (X5460) on your most capable mobo (the 450 FSB one).


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> So guys.....
> 
> Considering my 965p board goes upwards of 450+ FSB, should I put an E5450 in it, and retire the X5460 into my P43 that does 400-410 FSB tops?
> 
> 
> 
> You have got it backwards.
> 
> It's not the X5460 that can't go past 410 FSB. It's your P43 mobo. Getting rid of the X5460 in favour of the E5450 would be unwise. On the contrary, you should put your fastest CPU (X5460) on your most capable mobo (the 450 FSB one).
Click to expand...

No I don't have it backwards, I think you mis understood. The P43 mobo can only go to 400-410 FSB. My 965p (sig rig) will do 450+ stable easy.

I was thinking of putting the X5460 into the P43, and the E5450 into the 965p, so that way both rigs can get to 4GHz. Although i'm sure my girlfriend would be fine with 3.6-3.7GHz. And I did just get a 360mm rad for the 965p board........

Decisions....I hate them.


----------



## media

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> Here is the BIOS for Regular Asus P5Q, Latest version with all the 771 codes. It works great on my own P5Q.
> 
> p5q-asus-2209Withsocket771cpucodes.zip 714k .zip file


Thanks a lot my friend!!!


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAWS*
> 
> Hey I just want to say thanks for all the information in this thread! This reminds me of the old days of unlocking thunderbirds/Palomino AMD cpu's with conductive paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on ebay just surfing around looking at hardware and noticed a seller with 771 to 775 mods. My daughter's Q6600 machine has been running for years and years, but always wanted to upgrade to a yorkfield q9550/9650.
> 
> So I decided to buy the mod and look for a decent 771 cpu. I found a Xeon E5420 EO for $23.
> 
> Just want to report it works great with Abit P35-E (remember Abit lol) and currently have it overclocked to 3.5 on air/low volts
> 
> Sounds strange but I wish the overclocking scene was still like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAWS Xtemesystems
> 
> edit: I meant to say look in the bios monitoring and make sure to turn off cpu temp failsafe. In the bios it says my cpu is running 98c. I freaked, but no way it could be that hot. So after having trouble booting I turned failsafe off and it booted fine.


Hey I am also on IP35-e, does yours double boot? In the latest bios abit sort of fixed it, but the xeon brought it back. I am on a modded bios from bios-mods, which enables AHCI for SSDs. The board works great except for this damn double post issue, even works with setfsb for easy overclocks.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> A cheap SB is a double edged sword. Smne who's selling it cheap, is selling it cheap in order to get rid of it. Now, most of the time, when smne is selling his chip for cheap on e-bay is doing so b/c they have overclocked the bejeesus out of their CPU, and they have degraded it.
> 
> So, you are getting a bargain there, mate. A degraded SB which will run @ stock or a bit above stock if you are lucky. Grats. You know what they say. You get what you pay for. Personally, I would never, ever, buy a used CPU off e-bay. I'd buy pretty much any other part EXCEPT a CPU, b/c I know that the e-bay CPU seller crowd is made of the kind of people who run their chips 22/32 nm chips at 1.4V-1.5V and 99 C 24/7.
> 
> The only exception is if you manage to find a corporate/office seller, but talk is cheap, and smne may pose as a corporate or office seller whereas they are not.
> Depends what you do with your Xeon. If you are playing Pacman, Tetris or just browse the net with your Xeon then sorry, you are dumb. You never needed a Xeon to play Tetris, Pacman and run Firefox. You could do that with a $10 Pentium 4 Williamette @ 1.8 GHz.
> 
> Now in 2012-2013 3D gaming on the other hand and in CPU bound games, a 4.5 GHz 771 Xeon vs a 3.8 GHz 771 Xeon will make a whole world of difference. It will be like night and day. It will make the difference between playable and stuttering/unplayable.
> 
> There, I said it.
> Absolutely. The difference it makes in serious modern gaming is night and day. Ofc, back in 2008 it didn't matter. If you play 2008 games it won't matter. If you play 2013 games at max settings and 1920X1080 or higher, the difference between an X5482 ay max overclock and an E5440 will be night and day.
> 
> There is a reason people overclock, bro. They don't overclock just to heat their room or stress their PSU. People overclock for a reason, and it is called FPS. Higher OC=more FPS. Ofc, like I said before, you won't know much about the concept of FPS if you play Tetris. If you play Battlefield 4 on the other hand, then you start really caring about FPS and about squeezing max performance out of your equipment, which is the whole point of going with a high end Xtreme Xeon versus the budget models.


You do realize the xeons haven't exactly been sitting in a box for 6 years? They've been crunching numbers inside some hot server box in a data center 24x7 for the better part of 5 years. And if you really think the difference between 4.5G and 3.8G is night and day, then all the more reason to go to a modern setup for not much more then? The difference, between integrated memory controllers latency advantages and PCIe 3.0 bandwidth advantage, would be heaven and earth.


----------



## IgoRRR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egaille*
> 
> Hi,
> Following my previous posts, i have tried the X5460 (3.16ghz) in my *P5n32E-SLI PLUS* (nforce 650i).
> It boots, but it seems that it handles it very bad. It crashes every 5min even at stock speed (FSB 333), with BSOD and so on...
> I managed to boot and load windows at FSB 375... but same bad behavior.
> Default detected vCore for the X5460 is 1.20v. I tried 1.30v and even 1.40v with no luck. I tried to push every voltage (VTT, NB, etc) to a reasonable max... BSOD and BSOD again.
> 
> I also tried my X5460 on a *P5K Premium* and surprisingly i managed to boot stable at FSB 460, with a poor heatsink/fan (from a pentium E2160) and 4x1Gb DDR2-667 Corsair Value Edition.
> *4.370 Ghz* !! oh my god...
> 
> I'm astonished... See the screenshot !


Your CPU will burn up in these conditions(Voltage, frequency, cooler)


----------



## miskomisko

Hi,
Can someone tell what are normal idle temperatures for E5450, mine are around 41-43, and on full load doesn't go over 62?
Thanks


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miskomisko*
> 
> Hi,
> Can someone tell what are normal idle temperatures for E5450, mine are around 41-43, and on full load doesn't go over 62?
> Thanks


What cooling are you using?


----------



## miskomisko

CM TX3 with noctua fan ona 1700rpm.


----------



## Vabeachf150

I have that sticker and a X5450 xeion cpu I got for $43 on ebay, Had to try this too, I'll try it in this P5G41 expendable board I have that already has a Q9650 in it (equivalent) CPU 3ghz/12mb/1333 I'll let ya know how it goes in a week or two!


----------



## bailw

Can someone help me update the microcode of this bios for my Xeon E5430?

Thanks

p5k-1201-ahci.zip 624k .zip file


EDIT: No need anymore, i added the microcode myself.


----------



## robertr81

Is my temp to high? And are my settings ok?
I´m using this cooler *Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO* and MX-4 thermal compound
How much can I go or am I over the line already? Dont want it to break bacause of the temperatures



(Volt in BIOS is 1.26875v)

Thanks!!


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertr81*
> 
> Is my temp to high? And ar my settings ok?
> I´m using this cooler *Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO*
> How much can I go or am I over the line already? Dont want it to break bacause of the temperatures
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


for that overclock its a lil high but, you are on air. I have a h80 so its similar but not the same check out my temps at this point i am large fft testing it



This thing needs better thermal paste, im using some ****ty stuff i got from Microcenter for $5 its an Arctic Silver derivative i think.


----------



## IgoRRR

@ robertr81

Set your TJ max to 85 in Core temp and then post your temps.

@ n1sm

Is your TJ max set to 85?

That is alot of voltage for that speed...

I use only 1,365V for 4.45 GHz


----------



## n1sm

I forgot to set TJ max LOL. temps are @ 48C-53C during stress testing large-fft on prime95. Alas my machine has been running much cooler than expected by 15C









On the voltage, I haven't been able to stabilize with anything less than 1.45 in bios. I know the board droops ALOT, thinking i may pencil mod it sooner or later. But still this chip seems to just require more vcore to get higher clocks. It is significant after 4.0ghz. it rams from 4.0ghz @ 1.381vcore to 4.2ghz @ 1.45vcore stable and finally 4.3ghz @ unsure vcore. I think this chip just cannot do the higher clocks. I mean i did a suicide run @ 4.5ghz @ 1.5vcore and it hooked up but blue screened about 3-5min into large-fft. Now that temps are so much lower i will attempt to push higher voltages.

I guess it comes from the fact that i ended up with a C0 chipset. At least i know it'll boot 4.5ghz and can try to shoot for higher vcore after the pencil mod and hope for a stable 4.5ghz o'c

Either way we shall see. Im a bit limited as im not running a badass ddr3 motherboard and cant run 1:1 fsb:ram. I'll keep piddling until i get where i feel is comfortable for this chip then order a x5470

Nic


----------



## miskomisko

Can someone explane difference in cpu temperatures? What are normal readings, ones with higher or lower temps?

http://postimg.org/image/k6b01pyjp/

Thanks


----------



## n1sm

@miskomisko

The temps should all be reading similar. It looks as if you have to configure tj max for some of your programs. If the setting is off, it will throw your temp readings WAY off. Mine were off in excess of 20+ degrees in some situations. now i am idling at a low of 20 on one core and a high of 29 on the hottest one. Before the temps were showing high 30s mid 40s for idling. A major difference.

If you are asking what is a good temp id say for a overclocked cpu on a good air cooler @ or around 30c is acceptable with under 60c on full load being good. For the all in one water coolers id say 25c idle and no more than 55c on full load.

Nic


----------



## miskomisko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> @miskomisko
> 
> The temps should all be reading similar. It looks as if you have to configure tj max for some of your programs. If the setting is off, it will throw your temp readings WAY off. Mine were off in excess of 20+ degrees in some situations. now i am idling at a low of 20 on one core and a high of 29 on the hottest one. Before the temps were showing high 30s mid 40s for idling. A major difference.
> 
> If you are asking what is a good temp id say for a overclocked cpu on a good air cooler @ or around 30c is acceptable with under 60c on full load being good. For the all in one water coolers id say 25c idle and no more than 55c on full load.
> 
> Nic


So i setted in all programs tjmax 100 and now temps are idle around 43, for correct readings should i set lower or higher tjmax?

Thanks


----------



## gingerOC

thanks to all for this great thread

Xeon E5462 2.8ghz
Asus P5q3 deluxe (bios modified with p6 microcodes)

http://valid.canardpc.com/mafuvd


----------



## JAWS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Hey I am also on IP35-e, does yours double boot? In the latest bios abit sort of fixed it, but the xeon brought it back. I am on a modded bios from bios-mods, which enables AHCI for SSDs. The board works great except for this damn double post issue, even works with setfsb for easy overclocks.


Yep.. when I power the mobo it turns off and on 3 times before it boots. Last night I was trying to find the limit under stock volts and it looks like 3.5GHz was a little unstable.

If you don't mind do you have a link or any information on that modded bios for p35-e?

Looking at the cpu-z screen shots in this thread I've noticed additional instruction sets that's not listed under my E5420. Are you guys added them in somehow, or is my Xeon a different model.

Thanks for any info


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAWS*
> 
> Yep.. when I power the mobo it turns off and on 3 times before it boots. Last night I was trying to find the limit under stock volts and it looks like 3.5GHz was a little unstable.
> 
> If you don't mind do you have a link or any information on that modded bios for p35-e?
> 
> Looking at the cpu-z screen shots in this thread I've noticed additional instruction sets that's not listed under my E5420. Are you guys added them in somehow, or is my Xeon a different model.
> 
> Thanks for any info


Found the bios here http://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-abit-ip-35e-bios-unlock-for-ahci-to-work

Be sure to read through and get the one that works, you need to register as well. I think if you can modify the bios yourself with modbin to enable AHCI yourself but I was lazy. This also gave me full instruction sets for E5440, if your E5420 has a different cpuid you may need to add the microcodes on top of that bios.

Unfortunately the double post thing stops S3-sleep as the board fully resets every time. But I have an SSD to mitigate this.


----------



## Haze80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> I had the same issue. I remounted my h80 so many times that I rubbed the black anodizing off the tops of the thumb screws with my screw driver.
> 
> It seems you have a more efficient cooler than my h80. Maybe its my $5 thermal paste LOL. My idle temps are about 35-40 load is about 60-65. I also am clocked at 4.0ghz @ 1.381v and the rams clocked up to 1150. Not too extreme but I haven't seen my tube of shin-etsu in the mail yet. I figure shin-etsu should let me hang comfortably at 4.3ghz day to day even at 1.475vcore it should be plenty cool > 65c at least.
> 
> Its a struggle as it currently stands but it works for now.
> 
> Nic


Well I wouldn't say my h60 is more efficient remember my cpu is still stock while yours is @ 4.0ghz. I did use as5 for thermal paste but dont think there would be a mayor difference between thermal paste maybe be 2 to 4c difference? But yeah that h60 problem had me







for a while lol


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miskomisko*
> 
> So i setted in all programs tjmax 100 and now temps are idle around 43, for correct readings should i set lower or higher tjmax?
> 
> Thanks


Set TJ max to 85 for correct temps.

Nic


----------



## Haze80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> Set TJ max to 85 for correct temps.
> 
> Nic


Would this be the correct setting on a x5460 too?


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze80*
> 
> Would this be the correct setting on a x5460 too?


45nm Intel® Xeon® Processors 5400
45nm Intel® Xeon® Processors Quad-Core Target TJ
• X5492, X5482, X5472, X5470, X5460, X5450 85 °C
• E5472, E5462, E5450/40/30/20/10/05 85 °C
• L5408 95 °C
• L5430, L5420, L5410 70 °C

taken from here


----------



## robertr81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IgoRRR*
> 
> @ robertr81
> 
> Set your TJ max to 85 in Core temp and then post your temps.
> 
> @ n1sm
> 
> Is your TJ max set to 85?
> 
> That is alot of voltage for that speed...
> 
> I use only 1,365V for 4.45 GHz


How do I set TJ Max? The value doesn´t change if i enable overheat protection and set value to 85.
Should i use the option "avtivate if TjMax is reached 5% below".
If I change theese things nothing happens to the value "Tj Max" in the front above the cores.

Another thing.. Why is temp about 15Celcius lower in BIOS and AIDA?
Is core temp misleading?


----------



## IgoRRR

Real temp can change TJ max in settings, Core temp - don't know. google it...


----------



## robertr81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IgoRRR*
> 
> Real temp can change TJ max in settings, Core temp - don't know. google it...


Thank you, i will try real temp later


----------



## legija

Bios EP43-ds3 F9 with microcodes.

EP43-DS3F9.zip 503k .zip file


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Im trying to find an matx board on the cheap to mess around with and maybe run as an htpc.

Any thoughts?

~$40 http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5G41TM_LE/#specifications

~$25 Intel® Desktop Board DG45ID craigslist find.

Maybe the intel board will work? ~$20 is really all i'd like to spend and it has hdmi... Might just go for it if you all think it will work.


----------



## blaisabcde

Dell Optiplex 330 Bios A11 does work well with: Intel Xeon 5160 Dual Core SL9RT B2 3.00GHz/4M/1333 Skt 771 Woodcrest

The only thing it said is press F1 because the cpu is not "officially supported".

The bios report properly the cpu.

=)


----------



## voiceofid

Saw this at HARD yesterday in the for sale section

Read up to page 100

Bought a E5450 and sticker for $52 and flashed the P5Q modded BIOS on this thread

Quite excited to get my rig back up to something exciting! Had to give my i5 to my wife for her photo editing, at least now I can game in peace!


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voiceofid*
> 
> Saw this at HARD yesterday in the for sale section
> 
> Read up to page 100
> 
> Bought a E5450 and sticker for $52 and flashed the P5Q modded BIOS on this thread
> 
> Quite excited to get my rig back up to something exciting! Had to give my i5 to my wife for her photo editing, at least now I can game in peace!


That's not a terrible deal, but far from a good one. 3 months ago those chips were $40 tops. I think with the masses starting to catch on people are paying whatever rediculous price sellers are askin because it's still cheaper than a C2Q variant.

I saw a lot of 10 x5450's for $24 each unit shipped. They were SLASB's ...now that was a good deal. By the time i refreshed the page they were gone


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Everything Is Working fine I took out a x3360 clocked at 4.16 and Installed the Mod with No issues on an X5450!

Only Issue is the startup message about bios update. I would like a modded Bios I am running the 1102 on a Asus Green P5Q-3 Humming along nicely at 3.7GHZ I do not know what kind of Volts to give this but it runs fine [email protected] FSB but If I go to 450 fsb it is a no go unless maybe I have to really raise the volts AS5 works in I can try again. My x3360 only needed what I am giving this for 4.16 ghz!

then will see How this clocks compared to what was in there nice to have a 9x instead of the 8.5 what I do wonder about is the 63c T-

Case I have hit 70 when really pushing other chips I have it under an OCZ Vendetta with a Rosewill Challenger case with all Standard

fans Upgraded that came with it to High CFM fans I do not see why I cannot push this and have to worry about hitting High temps of

course I do not like anything over 55c do not want to buy any more cooling components for this old machine could use a bios Modded

with *Asus P5Q-3 LGA 771 Microcode if It is available for the 1102* thanks:thumb:


----------



## voiceofid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *voiceofid*
> 
> Saw this at HARD yesterday in the for sale section
> 
> Read up to page 100
> 
> Bought a E5450 and sticker for $52 and flashed the P5Q modded BIOS on this thread
> 
> Quite excited to get my rig back up to something exciting! Had to give my i5 to my wife for her photo editing, at least now I can game in peace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a terrible deal, but far from a good one. 3 months ago those chips were $40 tops. I think with the masses starting to catch on people are paying whatever rediculous price sellers are askin because it's still cheaper than a C2Q variant.
> 
> I saw a lot of 10 x5450's for $24 each unit shipped. They were SLASB's ...now that was a good deal. By the time i refreshed the page they were gone
Click to expand...

Yeah, definitely not at the same sort of pricing as earlier in this thread. But like you said, compare to a c2q, I saved a bit of money and perhaps gave this PC another few years


----------



## cpu77

I would really like to upgrade my old Asus LGA 775 P5N-E SLI board to run a 771(x5460). I have searched can anyone tell me has the adapter mod successfully worked? I have no need to over clock it. If so do I need a modded Bios?

I currently have a Q6600 with just 4gbs running windows xp. I want to do a budget upgrade.

Thanks
Ralph

Asus
LGA 775
P5N-E SLI
FSB 1333/1066/800/533 MHz
Chipset NVIDIA nForce 650i SLI
Intel Socket 775 Core™2 Quad/Pentium® Extreme/Pentium® D/Pentium® 4/Celeron Processors
Compatible with Intel® 05B/05A/06 processors
Support Intel® 45nm CPU
Intel® Hyper-Threading Technology ready
* Please update the latest BIOS to support Intel 45nm CPU

4 x DIMM, Max. 8 GB, DDR2 800/667/533 Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory
2 x PCIe x16 , Single VGA mode: x16 (Default), SLI mode: x8, x8
1 x PCIe x1
2 x PCI 2.2


----------



## legija

E5430 on EP43-ds3 working fine with microcodes


----------



## ThatOneNewGuy

Is this compatible with a p5gl-mx?


----------



## robertr81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IgoRRR*
> 
> Real temp can change TJ max in settings, Core temp - don't know. google it...


Tried real temp and changed the TJmax to 85 (what that means?) , Real temp is showing total different temps from core temp.
Is this correct settings? If it is, it looks like there is a lot more pressure to do on this CPU









Thanks!


----------



## IgoRRR

That's right,

TJ max must be set to 85 on your CPU.

Junction Temperature Max.

It is a sensor on your CPU. When the maximum temperature is reached, this will throttle or shutdown your CPU.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Hmm, I thought you got 6.4k CPU marks but you actually scored 5,878 CPU marks, which makes your Xeon @4.15 GHz slower than my [email protected] GHz. My [email protected] GHz had scored 6152 CPU marks. I believe that's because you have not adjusted your TRD setting (MCH/NB latency) or alternatively your Xeon might be slower than my QX9650.


what the heck do all those names/words mean any ways? i've tried lowering my timings but, i my asus board gives 5 billion settings or none and to add to that my 775 board has ddr3 instead of ddr2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpu77*
> 
> I would really like to upgrade my old Asus LGA 775 P5N-E SLI board to run a 771(x5460). I have searched can anyone tell me has the adapter mod successfully worked? I have no need to over clock it. If so do I need a modded Bios?
> 
> I currently have a Q6600 with just 4gbs running windows xp. I want to do a budget upgrade.
> 
> Thanks
> Ralph
> 
> Asus
> LGA 775
> P5N-E SLI
> FSB 1333/1066/800/533 MHz
> Chipset NVIDIA nForce 650i SLI
> Intel Socket 775 Core™2 Quad/Pentium® Extreme/Pentium® D/Pentium® 4/Celeron Processors
> Compatible with Intel® 05B/05A/06 processors
> Support Intel® 45nm CPU
> Intel® Hyper-Threading Technology ready
> * Please update the latest BIOS to support Intel 45nm CPU
> 
> 4 x DIMM, Max. 8 GB, DDR2 800/667/533 Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory
> 2 x PCIe x16 , Single VGA mode: x16 (Default), SLI mode: x8, x8
> 1 x PCIe x1
> 2 x PCI 2.2


q9550 or xeon equivalent, another 4 gb of ram, some overclocking and windows 7 would help.


----------



## n1sm

@Arxontas

I was the one that got 6453 CPU mark. That was @4050mhz

Nic


----------



## bailw

I got a extra E5430 for sale, let me know if you are interested.


----------



## sipe

E5440 on P35C-DS3R rev 2.0

http://valid.canardpc.com/9zuqd6

Without any problems!!! Plastic is a bit hard to cut off, but little more patience and there is no problem.

First sticker worked without any problems. Microcodes were already in, but I updated to new version without any problems.

Take care guys and thanks for tutorials.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> @Arxontas
> 
> I was the one that got 6453 CPU mark. That was @4050mhz
> 
> Nic


I have yet to see anyone top my score of 7248. Now that I think of it I dont believe I've seen anyone else hit 7K. I can't wait to get a Corsair H110 cooler so I can push my 5470 over that coveted 5Ghz mark. That should net me a 7500+ PM score.

Anywho, if anyone has an extra Xeon (E-0 ONLY) they dont need please PM me and we can discuss it further. I'm looking for a X/E 5450 or better. I can settle for an E5440 if it is appealing. If your asking anywhere near what Ebay sellers are asking then please don't bother. Thanks in advance


----------



## Haze80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legija*
> 
> E5430 on EP43-ds3 working fine with microcodes


Lucky you no matter how much I read into it I just dont get how to add or even get the microcodes i need


----------



## Markess

Any recommendations on which tool(s) to use for adding microcodes to Intel Motherboard BIOS (*.BIO) files? I know that OC isn't an option with Intel, but I have a spare one, and a Xeon L5240, and thought I'd see if I could make it work. Thanks


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> I have yet to see anyone top my score of 7248. Now that I think of it I dont believe I've seen anyone else hit 7K. I can't wait to get a Corsair H110 cooler so I can push my 5470 over that coveted 5Ghz mark. That should net me a 7500+ PM score.
> 
> Anywho, if anyone has an extra Xeon (E-0 ONLY) they dont need please PM me and we can discuss it further. I'm looking for a X/E 5450 or better. I can settle for an E5440 if it is appealing. If your asking anywhere near what Ebay sellers are asking then please don't bother. Thanks in advance


Top Your Mark in What test? I`ll give it a shot!


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Something is just not right with this CPU yet It pulled over 118 w and Hit 85C on Core 0 Never again until this thing seats better AS5 I do not have the best cooler but these things take way too much voltage
I think If I could get that Microcode it would run smoother I have a P5Q-3 Non Deluxe How do I slic the micro code in I will work on that later I found one page that talked about a few programs do I need to do it in Ubuntu or can I run these Apps in Windows I found the app check it out tommorow.

I can do better than 6646 on this I have the older version installed did not see a version 10 passmark?

PLEASE will someone Show me how to? or do it for me I would rather learn though I have other boards that need a microcode so I can put 45nm chips in a P965 TForce Board for a Friend I got him running an E4500 and I have a few Nice cpus that would run alot better for Him Thanks


----------



## cdelse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Usually microcodes just give you access to instruction sets. If it doesn't post then modding in microcodes will not make it post.


I just find it suprising, as when I originally tried to install a X5450 my CPU fan would blast at full speed & stay there without posting. At least with the E5450 it boots up with normal speed, and it sounds as if the hard drive and all other components are booting up normally, but still no picture. I've reset the BIOS using the jumper, as well as taking out the CMOS battery for a bit. Would anyone have any other suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerNutt197*
> 
> Something is just not right with this CPU yet It pulled over 118 w and Hit 85C on Core 0 Never again until this thing seats better AS5 I do not have the best cooler but these things take way too much voltage
> I think If I could get that Microcode it would run smoother I have a P5Q-3 Non Deluxe How do I slic the micro code in I will work on that later I found one page that talked about a few programs do I need to do it in Ubuntu or can I run these Apps in Windows I found the app check it out tommorow.
> 
> I can do better than 6646 on this I have the older version installed did not see a version 10 passmark?
> 
> PLEASE will someone Show me how to? or do it for me I would rather learn though I have other boards that need a microcode so I can put 45nm chips in a P965 TForce Board for a Friend I got him running an E4500 and I have a few Nice cpus that would run alot better for Him Thanks


That's a nice score. I was running 4.8ghz when i got 7248 in pass mark. It was completely unstable as well as un-optimized. I just couldn't push it any further because my temps shot up past 80C. You have a ways to go yet to break 7K. Also i recommend ditching the AS5 for some MX-4 or shin-etsu. You will gain 3-5C lower temps.


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> That's a nice score. I was running 4.8ghz when i got 7248 in pass mark. It was completely unstable as well as un-optimized. I just couldn't push it any further because my temps shot up past 80C. You have a ways to go yet to break 7K. Also i recommend ditching the AS5 for some MX-4 out shin-etsu. You will gain 3-5C lower temps.


TY FIRST TRY. I have tried PK-3 I think it was I am not too worried what I do not like really is my lga775 Xeon X3360 ran perfect in my board and I am sure if I went through all the hassle of putting it back IN I could easily run 4.5 and probably beat that score because there is a setting or something is off. I put the Mod on with my 20X led lighter EYE Loupes I use for circuit board repair so everything is straight so I know I need to get this 771 Microcode into My bios I am sure that will Help things greatly the only reason I came here in the first place today was to get it someone that is a moderator or something told me to post here for the mod so is there anyone who has this bios for my board with the latest version with 771 in it My Board is P5Q-3 non Deluxe I am running latest bios off Asus site 1102. I purchased this CPU to see how this compared and to be honest on this board it just seems a little off I could run the X33660 with the same cooler at close to 4.4 without instability with a whole lot less volts and for everyday use I could run it at 4.16 worked perfect did not get hot no matter if I was video encoding for hours. My specs on this old machine are in my Specs. I have never seen a cpu hit this High a temp in my life and this cooler has been modified by me I took the plastic clips off to use screws to hold it down I do not trust plastic holding onto my cpus life


----------



## peterlustig123

I have an Gigabyte GA-EP43T-USB3 (rev.1) mobo and Xeon E5440. Every time I turn on the pc it get´s on off on off ... (always black screen)







. Can I remove the problem when I add
the xeon microcodes to the bios??? Or is my mobo for the 771 to 775 mod rubbish? (or is my 771 modding wrong. I can´t ordering a mod sticker and must do the "sticker" by my self under a mircoscope)

Any ideas ???









Many thanks.


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peterlustig123*
> 
> I have an Gigabyte GA-EP43T-USB3 (rev.1) mobo and Xeon E5440. Every time I turn on the pc it get´s on off on off ... (always black screen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can I remove the problem when I add
> the xeon microcodes to the bios??? Or is my mobo for the 771 to 775 mod rubbish? (or is my 771 modding wrong. I can´t ordering a mod sticker and must do the "sticker" by my self under a mircoscope)
> 
> Any ideas ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks.


It is only happens with the E5440? If not, then that is call " reboot loop", no it will not go away even if you add the microcode to the bios.


----------



## peterlustig123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bailw*
> 
> It is only happens with the E5440? If not, then that is call " reboot loop", no it will not go away even if you add the microcode to the bios.


Yes it is only happens with the E5440. The normal core 2 quad I use works ok and normal ...so mobo is ok!
So..... than a microcode update will work?







I allready have tried to make microcode update
but Iam to silly for that


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peterlustig123*
> 
> So..... than a microcode update will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I allready have tried to make microcode update
> but Iam to silly for that


Not sure, but you can give it a try.


----------



## peterlustig123

Can someone be so kind and help me with the microcode update and my mainboard? I allready find the microcodes and progs that I will need for (on page 87)







. But I am not to be able to figure this out








I have a Gigabyte GA-EP43T-USB3 (rev.1) mobo (bios is award and the link is http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_ga-ep43t-usb3_f5d.exe) and Xeon E5440.

So my adjuration to help me and make me perhaps a bios update ?


----------



## legija

GA-G31M-ES2L (rev. 2.3) i add only 1067A cause this bios dont have space. But u only need that 1067A.

GA-G31M-ES2Lrev.2.zip 401k .zip file


----------



## legija

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peterlustig123*
> 
> Can someone be so kind and help me with the microcode update and my mainboard? I allready find the microcodes and progs that I will need for (on page 87)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But I am not to be able to figure this out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Gigabyte GA-EP43T-USB3 (rev.1) mobo (bios is award and the link is http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_ga-ep43t-usb3_f5d.exe) and Xeon E5440.
> 
> So my adjuration to help me and make me perhaps a bios update ?


Done.

GA-EP43T-USB3.zip 541k .zip file


----------



## peterlustig123

My problem is that I can´t load my gigabyte bios in the prog. So I can´t made any changes to it.
(I try it with the win7 console) is that ok?


----------



## peterlustig123

How to you do that ? win7 console ?
Thank you sooooooooooooo much !!! You are my







hero !!!


----------



## legija

ITS FOR AWARD BIOS

1.Go to my computer-->Local Disk ( C: )----> and make new folder and call him BIOS
2.download

lga771_microcodes.zip 16k .zip file


CBROM195.zip 84k .zip file


intelmicrocodelist_v04a.zip 43k .zip file


Unzip and put in BIOS folder that you did in local disc.Looks like this 

3. Download your bios from offical site. I will download for my Gigabyte EP43-ds3 and extract on desktop. Now u will have other format i have F9.U doing this only if your bios is not in BIN format like this (  ). Download

XVI32.zip 409k .zip file
 and fallow this. OPEN XVI32--->FILE---->OPEN---->FIND your BIOS on desktop where u extract.
Now u need press FILE---->save as

>my computer----> local disc ( C: ) ---->BIOS--->in file name put (BIOS.BIN) and press SAVE.


4. Now check your bios folder My computer--->local disc ( C: ) ---->BIOS
this will looks like this


5. Now press START---->RUN--->TYPE CMD
Looks like this.

6. Now u have new window. First type chdir c:\BIOS and press enter.
looks like this 

7. And now just fallow this

COPY-PASTE THIS. DONT COPY NUMERS 1,2,3,4

1. type NUL > NCPUCODE.BIN

2. cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN

3. copy /b ncpucode.bin + cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin + cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin + cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin ncpucode.bin

4. attrib +R ncpucode.bin

5. cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN

And now u can check its good with this code intelmicrocodelist.exe BIOS.BIN
if u have this codes in yellow boxes u successfully add xeon microcodes in your bios



U cant paste with CTRL+V u need press right click and paste in cmd window

Guys sry for my bad english cause in school i taught Germany.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peterlustig123*
> 
> I have an Gigabyte GA-EP43T-USB3 (rev.1) mobo and Xeon E5440. Every time I turn on the pc it get´s on off on off ... (always black screen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can I remove the problem when I add
> the xeon microcodes to the bios??? Or is my mobo for the 771 to 775 mod rubbish? (or is my 771 modding wrong. I can´t ordering a mod sticker and must do the "sticker" by my self under a mircoscope)
> 
> Any ideas ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks.


Yes i have an idea....stop being cheap and order an adapter. You wouldn't use tooth paste to was your dishes if you out of dish soap would you? Lol you guys really kill me at times.

DO IT THE RIGHT WAY BEFORE POSTING THOSE KIND OF PROBLEMS.


----------



## davtylica

I just won a pair of 5470's for $113 shipped. NOW that is a kick-ass deal.


----------



## SoNic67

@legija - can you help me to add the microcodes in my BIOS?

My MoBo bios is here:
ftp://ftp.evga.com/bios/NF66_P05.exe

Or here:
http://www.evga.com/support/download/showdlinfo.aspx?id=417&type=N&acctype=BIOS&accversion=P05&part_number=122-CK-NF66


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> I just won a pair of 5470's for $113 shipped. NOW that is a kick-ass deal.


lol, you are pretty crazy about those things xD.

Think I can reach 7000pts CPU mark on a X5460 with an ASUS striker extreme II mobo and a H60?


----------



## legija

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoNic67*
> 
> @legija - can you help me to add the microcodes in my BIOS?
> 
> My MoBo bios is here:
> ftp://ftp.evga.com/bios/NF66_P05.exe
> 
> Or here:
> http://www.evga.com/support/download/showdlinfo.aspx?id=417&type=N&acctype=BIOS&accversion=P05&part_number=122-CK-NF66


dude just fallow this post http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/1400#post_21602046


----------



## SoNic67

It's not an AWARD BIOS, so I am not sure...


----------



## legija

its award bios


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> lol, you are pretty crazy about those things xD.
> 
> Think I can reach 7000pts CPU mark on a X5460 with an ASUS striker extreme II mobo and a H60?


Ya i love me some 5470 goodness lol. I've been searching for a decent higher clocked Xeon for my 750i FTW so i can sell it as a bundle for those who need to upgrade but don't want to deal with the hassle of doing the mod.

depending on the quality of your memory i think it's possible to hit 7K. You will need about 4.7Ghz to get that kind of score though.and if your 5460 can't hassle it then you will be SOL lol. You will need around 1.55vcore for that kind of overclock. Good luck let me know how you do

Edit: keep in mind my score was with my DDR3 linked 1:1 with the FSB...sooo 1925Mhz. You may need to loosen your timings and you also want to go with Cas 8 memory as it will give you some extra headroom


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Ya i love me some 5470 goodness lol. I've been searching for a decent higher clocked Xeon for my 750i FTW so i can sell it as a bundle for those who need to upgrade but don't want to deal with the hassle of doing the mod.
> 
> depending on the quality of your memory i think it's possible to hit 7K. You will need about 4.7Ghz to get that kind of score though.and if your 5460 can't hassle it then you will be SOL lol. You will need around 1.55vcore for that kind of overclock. Good luck let me know how you do


I bought this rig local from craiglist, came with the badass mobo and a Q9650. The Ram is DDR3 1066 ( will upgrade it to 1600 I think ). I have been busy installing win 7 on a dual 1.5 tb raid 0 setup and am almost finished transferring all my files to it. I will likely mod the mobo tonight and transfer the xeon to it. I have already flashed to bios for a modded one with proper microcodes.

I think I will be the first to try the mod on an Asus striker extreme II (790i) but I was motivated by your success with this chipset. Will report back when I made the switch


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> I just won a pair of 5470's for $113 shipped. NOW that is a kick-ass deal.


I almost bid on those. They were 86.93 when i checked last. I didn't want to spend any more on this mod as I've got a fx-8120 and gigabyte fx990-ud5a on the way. Gotta save up for them gtx 770s YO!

At any rate I am posting on my newest ep45-ud3l board. Aparently this one has the same -1c for TMPIN2 sensor. I thought it was that sensor throwing off my system but when watching the lights in the case i noticed my solid state drive light went from green to red when the issue occured.

So I had a bad solid state drive so im back on my 400gig sata2. For the life of me does anyone know on gigabyte boards what TMPIN2 sensor is for? It doesn't matter what cpu what ram what case it always shows -1. I was thinking it may be the mosfets beside the cpu socket. Thinking of pulling the heatsinks from my old 6600gt and thermal taping them to it as long as it doesn't interfere with the cnps9500A cpu heatsink.

Anyways davtylica good luck on those cpus, if you want to part one lmk. I'd be down for it esp since now i have a spare setup entirely.

Nic


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> I almost bid on those. They were 86.93 when i checked last. I didn't want to spend any more on this mod as I've got a fx-8120 and gigabyte fx990-ud5a on the way. Gotta save up for them gtx 770s YO!
> 
> At any rate I am posting on my newest ep45-ud3l board. Aparently this one has the same -1c for TMPIN2 sensor. I thought it was that sensor throwing off my system but when watching the lights in the case i noticed my solid state drive light went from green to red when the issue occured.
> 
> So I had a bad solid state drive so im back on my 400gig sata2. For the life of me does anyone know on gigabyte boards what TMPIN2 sensor is for? It doesn't matter what cpu what ram what case it always shows -1. I was thinking it may be the mosfets beside the cpu socket. Thinking of pulling the heatsinks from my old 6600gt and thermal taping them to it as long as it doesn't interfere with the cnps9500A cpu heatsink.
> 
> Anyways davtylica good luck on those cpus, if you want to part one lmk. I'd be down for it esp since now i have a spare setup entirely.
> 
> Nic


TMPIN2 is your norhbridge temp sensor.

Ya snooze...ya loose. I saw them when they were $86 also. The wife is gonna be pissed but ahh well lol. I'm going to test all 3 of the 5470's to determine which one will OC the best. The crappiest one will go on my 750i because it can't handle more than a 1750FSB before loosing stability. The third one will likely go back up on ebay. A deal like that needs to be taken advantage of lol. Although I wont do what some sellers are doing...it will be under $100 I can assure you that. Who knows maybe I will get lucky and find a cheap mobo to pair it with.


----------



## n1sm

yea,

I had read that the TMPIN2 was NB temp sensor. There is no way that that sensor is reading -1c on both boards with two different processors in two different cases.

I personally thermal pasted my other NB heatsink so it shouldn't be overheating/throttling to -1c. I even did the finger test so that NB is not overheating. Something is wrong with HWMonitor at least for gigabyte ep45-ud3l boards. But hey, at least now I have 3 setups running or at least after I RMA my 60gig ssd I will.

You know i have an ep45-ud3l rev 1.0 since i picked up this other. I'll give you the same deal i got on it. Honestly i'd trade it with ram for one of the 5470s to put into my 780i heh but i can only dream...

Nic


----------



## n1sm

4ghz on air



Temps are warm but workable. 1.36v core eh not bad for C0 im very impressed that the corsair ddr2-800 has overclocked to 1012mhz







that is a victory in itself.

Nic


----------



## ComputerNutt197

I added the Microcode to my bios the message is gone now was really simple actually I did not know it was that easy now I have a question WHERE CAN I GET MICROCODE For P965 to use a E5200 M0 I think it is? anyone?

Thanks


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> 4ghz on air
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are warm but workable. 1.36v core eh not bad for C0 im very impressed that the corsair ddr2-800 has overclocked to 1012mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is a victory in itself.
> 
> Nic


What gives with the high vcore and high temps...yes they go hand in hand. At the same Vcore as you I could do like 4.2 with my 5460 before i sold it.

Also whats with the 2 hot cores...looks like a seating issue or not enough TIM.


----------



## n1sm

its the fact that my chip is a C0 revision whereas you are running E0 revisions. Neither of my chips clock really well.

The heat on my main rig is stable at 22-29 lowest-highest temp core on idle and 48-55 lowest-highest core full load playing bf4. Max that the main rig goes is about 62c during a stress test with prime95 large-tft like suggested.

Thermal paste is some junk i got from microcenter and not yet got my shin-etsu in the mail yet. hopefully any day now...

Nic


----------



## SoNic67

There is not enough room for all the micro-codes in my BIOS. What's the file for E5450 rev C0?
Some software it says "Microcode ID 60C". Another says "CPUID signature: 10676"


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoNic67*
> 
> There is not enough room for all the micro-codes in my BIOS. What's the file for E5450 rev C0?


Just delete a old entry.


----------



## SoNic67

Easier to say than done... What I can use? CBROM?

LE: I did run intelmicrocodelist on my original bios (latest from EVGA) and... surprise, my CPUID number is already in there! Three times, for platforms 0, 2, and 4.

I guess I don't need to do anything, thank you EVGA!


----------



## Lbeezyeazy

Hello,

I recently bought a Xeon E5450 and an adapter for my HP DC7900 SFF desktop in hopes of upgrading from a C2D E8400. Unfortunately, it wasn't drop and go like I had hoped -- I would get two beeps and the LED would flash red. The CPU would heat up (unlike the X5460, which I failed to realize that the TDP on it was greater than what the mobo would support).

The next step I took was to try and modify my BIOS. This is where things went way over my head. I updated my BIOS to latest HP BIOS (http://h20565.www2.hp.com/portal/site/hpsc/template.PAGE/public/psi/swdDetails/?lang=en&cc=us&sp4ts.oid=3785037&swItem=vc_79813_1) and started to look for guides to update the microcodes, but all of the guides I found were for other BIOS.

I'm absolutely lost as to what actions I should take next. I thought that I knew enough about the hardware side of things, but found myself useless on the software side. If anyone could point me in the right direction, I would really appreciate it!

Thanks


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoNic67*
> 
> Easier to say than done... What I can use? CBROM?
> 
> LE: I did run intelmicrocodelist on my original bios (latest from EVGA) and... surprise, my CPUID number is already in there! Three times, for platforms 0, 2, and 4.
> 
> I guess I don't need to do anything, thank you EVGA!


Had you done your homework prior you would've known that most newer boards with the Award bios support pretty much every Intel processor for that period. It's just smart for business...nobody wants to edit out 100+ cpu microdes from their product's bios.

The man who studies his prey is alot more likely to actually succeed in killing it !!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> its the fact that my chip is a C0 revision whereas you are running E0 revisions. Neither of my chips clock really well.
> 
> The heat on my main rig is stable at 22-29 lowest-highest temp core on idle and 48-55 lowest-highest core full load playing bf4. Max that the main rig goes is about 62c during a stress test with prime95 large-tft like suggested.
> 
> Thermal paste is some junk i got from microcenter and not yet got my shin-etsu in the mail yet. hopefully any day now...
> 
> Nic


Ahh yes, I forgot you had C0 chips. Do yourself a favor a pawn them off now for an E0 chip or two. That Shin-Etsu will help alot...which kind did you get? The x23 or G751?


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Had you done your homework prior you would've known that most newer boards with the Award bios support pretty much every Intel processor for that period. It's just smart for business...nobody wants to edit out 100+ cpu microdes from their product's bios.
> 
> The man who studies his prey is alot more likely to actually succeed in killing it !!!
> Ahh yes, I forgot you had C0 chips. Do yourself a favor a pawn them off now for an E0 chip or two. That Shin-Etsu will help alot...which kind did you get? The x23 or G751?


I had no Problem putting Microcode into my AMI bios I have a board in my Roomies computer comparable to a Gigbyte 965P-DS3 but I wanted to put microcode to support 45nm chips his bios is Award so I tried using CBrom I was lost and He is fine with what He has I have some Nice 45NM dual cores around e6600 pentium dual core @3ghz/2m/1066 overclocks like mad/ I have an E8400 E0,and a E5200 M0 either one would work out great for him so I am giving up until I grow a bigger brain or a better guide I did find this guide but was still lost and it seems to be tlaking about raid codes not what I need.

heres some links to check out maybe help you
http://www.win-lite.de/wbb/board208-specials/board281-bios-bios-modding/16658-bios-modding-how-to-update-pci-rom-modules-of-an-ami-phoenix-award-bios/

http://forums.anandtech.com/archive/index.php/t-2344715.html

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/860#post_21383296 this one is on this site

good luck I am not great using command line to do stuff I surely do not want to brick his board so unless there is another way what he has is this board BIostar TForce P965 not a bad board really I gave it to him just because I could not run 45nm chips on it I may want it back I wish Biostar would be better about new tech and update so what I need is 45nm support added to the Bios for this if anyone can help here is a link to the mainboard page it is not the deluxe model. http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=18


----------



## MaxWar

Well im out of luck so far with the Striker II extreme. Windows is unstable with the X5460 so far ( stock speed )

First time I booted It gave me an error and I went to Windows repair. It made its thing then it booted fine.
I started a prime 95 run, one minute into it it just rebooted.

The second time I had some hope, I made 20 min of prime 95, temps great, no crash. Then I made some browsing, ran a benchmark.
Shut the computer down manually, switched graphic cards.

Booted back no problem, start messing around and after 5 min Bam, computer reboot .

Now windows refuses to start, I tried to make automated repair but so far it either reboots or BSOD.

Edit: Well, I restored Bios default and now windows booted properly. Strange because Id swear everything was on default beside trivial things like onboard audio and Q-fan.


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Striker II extreme has 790i Ultra you would think that would work have you looked closeley at your mod on the cpu? I have very good magnification with LED lights on them much better than any Magnifying glass and with a magnifying glass they looked alright and I noticed the MOD was not in the perfec position also the pins in that area need to make contact sometime pins get bent just a little bit and do not make contact I know this because that is the exact reason I got these galsses at first was to work on bent socket pins!


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerNutt197*
> 
> Striker II extreme has 790i Ultra you would think that would work have you looked closeley at your mod on the cpu? I have very good magnification with LED lights on them much better than any Magnifying glass and with a magnifying glass they looked alright and I noticed the MOD was not in the perfec position also the pins in that area need to make contact sometime pins get bent just a little bit and do not make contact I know this because that is the exact reason I got these galsses at first was to work on bent socket pins!


The same sticker-modded X5460 worked perfectly just before on my P5Q. My sticker was pretty spot on, but I did not recheck it.
However I had a little misshap during the modding of the socket..
I accidentally struck ( not too hard ) the socket pins with the knife when cutting the socket tabs. I was working with one eye and a magnifying glass so I misjudged distance because of no depth perception ( Noob mistake ) .
No pins seemed really off but one of them maybe was slightly bent as it reflected the light differently than the others, still it seemed centered.
hope I did not bork it :s.

So you may be on to something, maybe one of the pin, either in the sticker region or the one I touched to the blade is not making perfect contact with the CPU. If I keep getting problems I will try to reseat CPU and look more closely to pins.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> Well im out of luck so far with the Striker II extreme. Windows is unstable with the X5460 so far ( stock speed )
> 
> First time I booted It gave me an error and I went to Windows repair. It made its thing then it booted fine.
> I started a prime 95 run, one minute into it it just rebooted.
> 
> The second time I had some hope, I made 20 min of prime 95, temps great, no crash. Then I made some browsing, ran a benchmark.
> Shut the computer down manually, switched graphic cards.
> 
> Booted back no problem, start messing around and after 5 min Bam, computer reboot .
> 
> Now windows refuses to start, I tried to make automated repair but so far it either reboots or BSOD.
> 
> Edit: Well, I restored Bios default and now windows booted properly. Strange because Id swear everything was on default beside trivial things like onboard audio and Q-fan.


Check your GTL Vref lanes. If your board doesn't set them automatically you will have issues, especially when overclocking. For me anything above stock and below 4.5Ghz needs -.05 mv on the first two lanes which is die's 0/1. Your board may vary but double check that. A setting of 0.0mv equals the same symptoms that your'e describing


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerNutt197*
> 
> I added the Microcode to my bios the message is gone now was really simple actually I did not know it was that easy now I have a question WHERE CAN I GET MICROCODE For P965 to use a E5200 M0 I think it is? anyone?
> 
> Thanks


I got the Xeon microcode pack that's floating around this thread from a socket 771 board that supported all steppings of socket 771 Xeons. I'd suggest you go to your motherboard manufacturers website and download a BIOS from a P45 chipset board that supports all Core2/quad chips. you can extract what you need from it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerNutt197*
> 
> good luck I am not great using command line to do stuff I surely do not want to brick his board so unless there is another way what he has is this board BIostar TForce P965 not a bad board really I gave it to him just because I could not run 45nm chips on it I may want it back I wish Biostar would be better about new tech and update so what I need is 45nm support added to the Bios for this if anyone can help here is a link to the mainboard page it is not the deluxe model. http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=18


There are P965 boards out there that have been modded and accept 45nm Xeon CPU's. If you can, I'd mod his bios and see of your chip will boot in it. Can't hurt to try.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> The same sticker-modded X5460 worked perfectly just before on my P5Q. My sticker was pretty spot on, but I did not recheck it.
> However I had a little misshap during the modding of the socket..
> I accidentally struck ( not too hard ) the socket pins with the knife when cutting the socket tabs. I was working with one eye and a magnifying glass so I misjudged distance because of no depth perception ( Noob mistake ) .
> No pins seemed really off but one of them maybe was slightly bent as it reflected the light differently than the others, still it seemed centered.
> hope I did not bork it :s.
> 
> So you may be on to something, maybe one of the pin, either in the sticker region or the one I touched to the blade is not making perfect contact with the CPU. If I keep getting problems I will try to reseat CPU and look more closely to pins.


If you haven't already, I'd recommend you take a good light and thoroughly examine all the motherboard components and make sure there is no damage to anything. Check for bulging caps and overall condition. I'm always concerned when I buy something used and examine closely. You can also download a free program if you haven't already and check your voltage on the various rails and make sure your PSU is working properly. CPUID HWMonitor is a good one to try. It's made by the same ppl that made CPU-Z.

Good luck. I hope you didn't bork up your socket. And be careful when you mess with those pins, they break easy. If you need to adjust one, try to get it as close to correct as possible but don't keep messing with it and try to get it perfect. It will likely break.


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Where can I request someone mod a bios microcode for me I am fine doing AMI but lost with AWARD. anyone that could help me Out here is a Link to the bios file I need it to except 45nm wolfdale I am not going to cut this one as it is not mine unless I give him my P5w DH Deluxe 975X Board in Trade and I have everything for that board never used the Remote but the WI-FI works excellent I have it installed in a tower for sale right now. http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=18#dl it is also on this page for this board. Thanks Bunches







I was hoping for better Stability I If you have Used Everest Here is a shot of my x3360 OC to only 4.16 and Memory is Loose and running slow these were G.Skill Sniper 1866 2x4GBSticks on the CPU Queen page this CPU just does not do it same stepping E0 I do not Undertand I have many settings in My Bios some I do not know what is safe to set like CPU Ref I put it at .165 was the Lowest it would go there were only three setting there and the PLL I though that is the Multiclock the CPU Clock Chip why would I want to Up volts into that tiny chip?

CPU Queen in Everest On My ASrock P45X3 Deluxe


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Check your GTL Vref lanes. If your board doesn't set them automatically you will have issues, especially when overclocking. For me anything above stock and below 4.5Ghz needs -.05 mv on the first two lanes which is die's 0/1. Your board may vary but double check that. A setting of 0.0mv equals the same symptoms that your'e describing


dude I think I run 80mv on lane 3 on my 780i. The way I deduced it was all of the other 3 ran perfectly at 8hrs of prime 95 and core 3 just kept failing after 2-3hrs. I upped the mv till I had it set at 80. Now the cpu no matter what voltage I go to and what clock speed is fine with the increase/decrease of clock speed. It has allowed me to trim down my cpu from higher voltages to lower voltages.

I think its about time for me to drop on a set of 5470s keep your eyes peeled and pm me, I got a line on a 790i SLI board just this morning. Dunno what he's wanting for it but he has ram, so he says. Im not too particular on that NVidia ram, you ever hear how well it overclocks. I think that stuff came at a max of 1333mhz ddr3, so im not too interested unless hes got 2 dimms of 4gb a piece for stupid cheap IE $35.

Its amazing how if you look you can find what you want/need.

Nic


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> If you haven't already, I'd recommend you take a good light and thoroughly examine all the motherboard components and make sure there is no damage to anything. Check for bulging caps and overall condition. I'm always concerned when I buy something used and examine closely. You can also download a free program if you haven't already and check your voltage on the various rails and make sure your PSU is working properly. CPUID HWMonitor is a good one to try. It's made by the same ppl that made CPU-Z.
> 
> Good luck. I hope you didn't bork up your socket. And be careful when you mess with those pins, they break easy. If you need to adjust one, try to get it as close to correct as possible but don't keep messing with it and try to get it perfect. It will likely break.


The same board worked fine with a Q9650, before I modded the socket. I took a quick look at the caps, did not see any bulging/leaking.
Windows kept crashing so I removed the cpu and took macro picture of the damaged pin, It maybe was squashed a little. I used the mechanical pen trick on it. I think I made it better but maybe not.
However the windows still crash, tommorrow I will put the Q9650 back and see what happens.

In the meantime here is the pin before and after I tried to straiten it with pen.



After ( It is more raised, but maybe not perfectly centered. )


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> The same board worked fine with a Q9650, before I modded the socket. I took a quick look at the caps, did not see any bulging/leaking.
> Windows kept crashing so I removed the cpu and took macro picture of the damaged pin, It maybe was squashed a little. I used the mechanical pen trick on it. I think I made it better but maybe not.
> However the windows still crash, tommorrow I will put the Q9650 back and see what happens.
> 
> In the meantime here is the pin before and after I tried to straiten it with pen.
> 
> 
> 
> After ( It is more raised, but maybe not perfectly centered. )


looks a Bit off all pins have numbers in a grid I have always checked pins to see what their function is like vcc and such on the intel site they have the 775 pin layout I may have a link

DSA00347752thisispinout775.pdf 1847k .pdf file


LOOK ON PAGES 44-45 BE CAREFUL TRYING TO STRAIGHTEN THE TIP I have a dead EP45=UD3P sitting here I contacted gigabyte the tip broke off I purchased the board broken I fix alot of these I have tools for it I purchase but those tips I was on the last pin got the rest in good order Paid $35 for the Board now GIgabyte will Replace the Socket for me by the time it is done I`ll have well over $110 into it They cannot gaurantee that the board will work because it is out of Warranty but when I have some extra cash I will send it in I do not know how much I have to send them on top of shipping it to them so they can ship it back they told me $45 to install a new socket which would be awesome if they were next door to me.


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerNutt197*
> 
> looks a Bit off all pins have numbers in a grid I have always checked pins to see what their function is like vcc and such on the intel site they have the 775 pin layout I may have a link
> 
> DSA00347752thisispinout775.pdf 1847k .pdf file
> 
> 
> LOOK ON PAGES 44-45 BE CAREFUL TRYING TO STRAIGHTEN THE TIP I have a dead EP45=UD3P sitting here I contacted gigabyte the tip broke off I purchased the board broken I fix alot of these I have tools for it I purchase but those tips I was on the last pin got the rest in good order Paid $35 for the Board now GIgabyte will Replace the Socket for me by the time it is done I`ll have well over $110 into it They cannot gaurantee that the board will work because it is out of Warranty but when I have some extra cash I will send it in I do not know how much I have to send them on top of shipping it to them so they can ship it back they told me $45 to install a new socket which would be awesome if they were next door to me.


The pin is a VCC pin.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Check your GTL Vref lanes. If your board doesn't set them automatically you will have issues, especially when overclocking. For me anything above stock and below 4.5Ghz needs -.05 mv on the first two lanes which is die's 0/1. Your board may vary but double check that. A setting of 0.0mv equals the same symptoms that your'e describing


All the GTL Vref settings are on Auto in my bios. Know of a good program to monitor this? I cannot do it in my Bios apparently.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> The same board worked fine with a Q9650, before I modded the socket. I took a quick look at the caps, did not see any bulging/leaking.
> Windows kept crashing so I removed the cpu and took macro picture of the damaged pin, It maybe was squashed a little. I used the mechanical pen trick on it. I think I made it better but maybe not.
> However the windows still crash, tommorrow I will put the Q9650 back and see what happens.
> 
> In the meantime here is the pin before and after I tried to straiten it with pen.
> 
> 
> 
> After ( It is more raised, but maybe not perfectly centered. )


@ MaxWar
It looks like the pin is still off a bit and may not make contact with the CPU pad. Also make sure the pin is still raised up high enough. I bent a pin once and had to straighten it and lift it up a bit to get it to properly make contact with the CPU paid. It doesn't seem like you shorted anything. I would think if that was the case your problems would be worse.
Here's a quick crude MS paint job to illustrate where it needs to still go:


Edit: also if you're not overclocking anything, Including RAM then default settings in the BIOS should work fine. Just something to think about while you're trying to get things up and running.


----------



## ComputerNutt197

I wish you luck I have had so many crashes I am going to Reinstall windows right now just to see if that helps I have installed Multiple CPUS in this and hardware when It gets to Desktop it Crashes I just changed to the second matched pair of the same DDR 3 by Gskill and it just will not OC like my Other XEON yet I honestly Have never had such a Problem with an Overclock since maybe Athlon XP era. I`ll be back does not take long to do good luck.

P.S. Runs fine aroun 4.1 GHZ I guess I want the Most out of it This board runs Great Normally until I go past 480 FSB I wish My Gigabyte Board was working kinda Foolish to get the Socket Replaced just to cut into it right away I.E. I only have though an X5450 E0


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerNutt197*
> 
> P.S. Runs fine aroun 4.1 GHZ I guess I want the Most out of it This board runs Great Normally until I go past 480 FSB I wish My Gigabyte Board was working kinda Foolish to get the Socket Replaced just to cut into it right away I.E. I only have though an X5450 E0


From what I have seen and experienced myself, 450 seems to be the limit for a stable FSB overclock at sane voltage. To go above that requires more voltage and I question how stable most of those overclocks are. Nobody with higher overclocks are saying they are prime 95 stable, so don't think you are doing anything wrong of your overclock isn't good. I'd wager most of the higher overclocks may be "stable" enough to bench passmark and provide a CPU-z screenshot, but a run at prime95 large fft's will bring their system to a screeching halt if it doesn't fail at least one core first.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> The pin is a VCC pin.
> All the GTL Vref settings are on Auto in my bios. Know of a good program to monitor this? I cannot do it in my Bios apparently.


If you can see them in your bios you should have access to them. I have never heard of any monitoring software for them...but it may exist. Are you on the latest bios?


----------



## 000000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legija*
> 
> OPEN XVI32--->FILE---->OPEN---->FIND your BIOS on desktop where u extract.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now u need press FILE---->save as
> 
> >my computer----> local disc ( C: ) ---->BIOS--->in file name put (BIOS.BIN) and press SAVE.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler


These steps are pointless, you don't need to re-save anything. CBROM works with supplied BIOS image as is.
All the others steps is just copy-pasting of what have been published earlier, no offence.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoNic67*
> 
> Easier to say than done... What I can use? CBROM?
> 
> LE: I did run intelmicrocodelist on my original bios (latest from EVGA) and... surprise, my CPUID number is already in there! Three times, for platforms 0, 2, and 4.
> 
> I guess I don't need to do anything, thank you EVGA!


The proper platform id for the LGA771 is *6*. Platform id 0 and 4 refers to the LGA775.


----------



## n1sm

@TerminalVoltage

I benched and p95'd my C0 @ 4.2 24/7.

If its possible w my C0 an E0 should hit 4.5ghz stable and loose stability around 4.7.

My chips both loose stability @ 4275mhz without crazy core. For 4.3/4.4 its 1.5+ and not safe temp wise even on my h80


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> @TerminalVoltage
> 
> I benched and p95'd my C0 @ 4.2 24/7.
> 
> If its possible w my C0 an E0 should hit 4.5ghz stable and loose stability around 4.7.
> 
> My chips both loose stability @ 4275mhz without crazy core. For 4.3/4.4 its 1.5+ and not safe temp wise even on my h80


I run 1.42 volts to get 4.2Ghz stable in any benchmark. For me any higher on the overclock is not stable. I have yet to try 1.5 volts... You seem to be right in line with me. I can't go higher than 450 on the fsb and I've gone up to 1.36 volts on the northbridge. Bumping up any of the CPU/FSB voltages doesn't help this either. Sure I can clock 4.5 and submit CPU-Z shots and PCmark scores, but it's not Prime 95 stable. Stability is used very loosely in this thread. I could run 4.5GHz all day long, but in the long term that will only cause problems. As far as I'm concerned if it's not 100% Prime95 stable, than it's not really stable.

I have read the spec data on both steppings and nothing seems to suggest that there are any significant changes. Also I haven't seen any real evidence that the E0 chips are much better than the C0 chips when it comes to overclocking. I believe this may be due to the fact that the Xeon chips are higher binned, so there isn't as much room for improvement between the two steppings. The same can't be said for the core 2/quad chips where there are multiple levels of performance going from budget to high tier. So IMO when you have the best of the best, you start hitting the limits of the manufacturing process rather than just the individual CPU.

There have also been all sorts of discussions about temperatures too. However given the differences in ambient temp, voltage, cooling, fan settings, motherboards, cases and application of thermal pastes between all the various individuals I find it impossible to draw any reliable conclusions.


----------



## ComputerNutt197

_*Yeah something drastically wrong now cpuz and any other program does not tell me my ddr speed or my currect chipset for northbridge it says ID8087 ID2E20 SOMETHING i MESSED UP NEVER DONE

NOTHING LIKE THAT BEFORE! I backed it down now. it was very screwed up I reinstalled windows just to do some testing on another drive and it was running really fast it was on a laptop 5400rpm drive

though and I am not running my system on that on Black Friday I had a Nice SSD in my Basket on Newegg for maybe 5 minutes I went to check out they took it right out of my Basket!! I was quite angry

about that was 65 for a 120GB sandisk drive and I looked it had good ratings too the way it is running right now I am sticking with it I could not even see the frequency of my Memory or the timings but it was

fast took three screenshots and rebooted to my regular system drive. I had it closked aroun 4.4 it was not stable at all would not want to run it like that where it is now is fine clocked at 4157 CPU Queen in

EVEREST Scores 35050 at current speed, DDR3 is at 1540 7-7-7-24 gonna tighten that Mem Read score in everest is 9034 MB/s Write is 9783 MB/s copy is 9598 MB/s And Latency is 62.1 I have some

meory tweeking to do yet at this speed This is a $40 CPU X5450 with another $7 and change for a Mod and a little time.The board is old enough that I should consider throwing it out, but It works fine no

crashes in games when I play which is not often I do alot of Video Coversion and such it is staying at a decent temps here Idleing at 41 except for core 0 I will have to tighten that corner probably a touch is

there a layout of where the actual core is under the lid? Here are a few screenies I am done before I burn this old Hog up it was fun







[/LEFT*_]




Good Luck with Your Mods I can see that The Microcode May have given some stability and maybe a little lower temps not sure though.I am going to boot up a game running FRAPS is there a way to make fraps work even with this old card in the only game I play it just stays at 60 FPS?


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerNutt197*
> 
> _*Yeah something drastically wrong now cpuz and any other program does not tell me my ddr speed or my currect chipset for northbridge it says ID8087 ID2E20 SOMETHING i MESSED UP NEVER DONE
> 
> NOTHING LIKE THAT BEFORE! I backed it down now. it was very screwed up I reinstalled windows just to do some testing on another drive and it was running really fast it was on a laptop 5400rpm drive
> 
> though and I am not running my system on that on Black Friday I had a Nice SSD in my Basket on Newegg for maybe 5 minutes I went to check out they took it right out of my Basket!! I was quite angry
> 
> about that was 65 for a 120GB sandisk drive and I looked it had good ratings too the way it is running right now I am sticking with it I could not even see the frequency of my Memory or the timings but it was
> 
> fast took three screenshots and rebooted to my regular system drive. I had it closked aroun 4.4 it was not stable at all would not want to run it like that where it is now is fine clocked at 4157 CPU Queen in
> 
> EVEREST Scores 35050 at current speed, DDR3 is at 1540 7-7-7-24 gonna tighten that Mem Read score in everest is 9034 MB/s Write is 9783 MB/s copy is 9598 MB/s And Latency is 62.1 I have some
> 
> meory tweeking to do yet at this speed This is a $40 CPU X5450 with another $7 and change for a Mod and a little time.The board is old enough that I should consider throwing it out, but It works fine no
> 
> crashes in games when I play which is not often I do alot of Video Coversion and such it is staying at a decent temps here Idleing at 41 except for core 0 I will have to tighten that corner probably a touch is
> 
> there a layout of where the actual core is under the lid? Here are a few screenies I am done before I burn this old Hog up it was fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/LEFT*_]
> 
> Good Luck with Your Mods I can see that The Microcode May have given some stability and maybe a little lower temps not sure though


WHAT??? Dude, granted I've been drinking but I have no idea what you're trying to say. Your post is all over the place like a squirrel on acid... If you're having stability issues try 450 FSB with your highest multiplier @ 1.375 core volts and try stability testing. If all's good, start tweaking one setting at a time. I'd suggest you read a few articles on overclocking your motherboard too if you're new to this sort of thing.

Edit: also, if you installed windows with an overclocked CPU/mobo that isn't truly stable then no settings/changes are going to fix your problem. You will have a corrupted windows installation.


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> WHAT??? Dude, granted I've been drinking but I have no idea what you're trying to say. Your post is all over the place like a squirrel on acid... If you're having stability issues try 450 FSB with your highest multiplier @ 1.375 core volts and try stability testing. If all's good, start tweaking one setting at a time. I'd suggest you read a few articles on overclocking your motherboard too if you're new to this sort of thing.
> 
> Edit: also, if you installed windows with an overclocked CPU/mobo that isn't truly stable then no settings/changes are going to fix your problem. You will have a corrupted windows installation.


Hard totype when IE keeps crashing I got angry had to reboot to change some settings LOL squirrel on acid Hmm where can I get some I`ll put it in the Blender. Do you remember back in the 60`s some people were Hooked on Laxitives??? Kinda wierd but these Guys all they do is Blend everything they eat and are really driving me Mad I was buying the Double roll toilet tissue and putting it in the bathroom it was only lasting a week for 12 Double rolls I can never get in the Bathroom and when I do it does not smell good. So if my writing seems a little cray come live here see how long you remain near sanity. I am very glad I am moving in Two weeks in the Middle of winter though it is all worth it to get away from here. My roomies are like that all the time that is why I am moving out they both are mentally ill and think they are OK now so they quit taking their Meds now they think I am Satan No kidding I just need some peace so I sit in my room and mess around i am a Grown Man I have Kids that are Married with Kids. Anyway I was just posting some of my Screen shots of stuff.


----------



## ComputerNutt197

I got to laugh when I read that I am just really tired should have went to sleep hours ago I am trying to decide to keep this CPU or not. I do not want to raise the Voltage anymore it is running too hot already I have had more than enough oveclocked Systems I have been doing this a long time but I have never had to mess with to many settings besides CPU v Core mem speed and dividers timings this CPU is deffinetly not easy to push like a regular 775 XEON at least not on my Board. 4.15 is going to be good enough for me for now If I did not break the Steel clip pushing down for my other cooler I could get a much better overclock without the heat. This cooler is not that great for a 120W CPU. OCZ VenDetta not the Vendetta II which I am sure is better but I got this one in an auction for .1 cent and shipping so I got it for aroun $5 and it was new yet. someone purchased it for their Dell and it would not fit so they sold it I could not believe I got it for a cent.


----------



## bailw

@ComputerNutt

I skipped your posts because its in paragraph and they doesnt make sense.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerNutt197*
> 
> I got to laugh when I read that I am just really tired should have went to sleep hours ago I am trying to decide to keep this CPU or not. I do not want to raise the Voltage anymore it is running too hot already I have had more than enough oveclocked Systems I have been doing this a long time but I have never had to mess with to many settings besides CPU v Core mem speed and dividers timings this CPU is deffinetly not easy to push like a regular 775 XEON at least not on my Board. 4.15 is going to be good enough for me for now If I did not break the Steel clip pushing down for my other cooler I could get a much better overclock without the heat. This cooler is not that great for a 120W CPU. OCZ VenDetta not the Vendetta II which I am sure is better but I got this one in an auction for .1 cent and shipping so I got it for aroun $5 and it was new yet. someone purchased it for their Dell and it would not fit so they sold it I could not believe I got it for a cent.


NOOO ...dont go to sleep. You will miss the auction lol.

FWIW periods at the end of sentences keep people from thinking one is crazy due to long drawn out sentences lol.


----------



## ComputerNutt197

I just went to my Facebook page for a moment and this Girl I swear is refusing to help me move because of the city I chose to Move to it is not the one She lives in Ever since she met me she has been after me. I been married twice I am not looking and if I was it would not be her. She has Man qualities and is aggressive and dresses like a Man. I cannot tell anyone that she knows Either because she has only let me know How much she wants me She is a 34 year Old virgin and Ugly too. I know it is very rude of me she is a nice girl but she reminds me of the last woman I married in so many ways it is that that is the turn off Big time. I know this is not the place for this but I am busy doing my thing and I check my Facebook to see that. I cannot handle this Now I have to move 155 miles away on a Bus I have no car of my Own Mainly because I got too many drunken drivings in my 20`s and early 30`s was my last one. I am reformed I do not drink and when I did I had a very porr choice in many things Driving while Drinking was one of the worst choices I ever made in my life but getting married to the two I picked I had to be drunk my second wife now has three kids one the Oldest is mine all the others have different fathers and she is dating the Guy she takes care of. She does Home Health care.. Go figure Forgive me for this please I had to get it off my chest I almost smashed my new Keyboard instead.


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> NOOO ...dont go to sleep. You will miss the auction lol.
> 
> FWIW periods at the end of sentences keep people from thinking one is crazy due to long drawn out sentences lol.


There are no auctions for anything good ending tonight at least not in the lga 771 realm I just took a look!


----------



## davtylica

So I've been doing some more extensive cpu benchmarking. Ever since I got started on this mod my main objective was to match or beat the performance of the i5 2500K / FX6300. Here are some of the benchmarks I did

(Xeon 5470 @4.25Ghz)

Super Pi 1M - 11.468 sec.
SiSoft Sandra 2014 - ALU's : 87 FPU's: 51
Cinebench 11.5 - 5.18 pts. / 1.33 pts. single ....w5590 6C/12T - 1.2 pts single
FryBench - 7:58

(FX-6300)

Super Pi 1M - 23 sec. roughly
SiSoft Sandra 2014 - ALU's : 87 FPU's: 56
Cinebench 11.5 - 5.31 pts.
FryBench - 7:01

(2500K)

Super Pi 1M - 9 sec. roughly
SiSoft Sandra 2014 - ALU's : 83 FPU's: 48
Cinebench 11.5 - 5.42 pts.
FryBench - between 7 and 8 minutes. 3570K barely under 7 min.

I have gotten some fairly impressive results putting right in the neighborhood of those processors...even the 3570K in some instances. These were tested at 4.25Ghz. If anyone wants to venture out and really pit their Xeon against the newer quad core processors then these are some of the tests you wanna be using. Passmark is a good test but it's really generic and to the point...albeit very accurate in gaging performance. I have no doubt that an Xeon running 4.5Ghz or better will have no problems keeping up with even a lighty OC'ed 2500K.

The quality of silicon with the processors are simply amazing to say the least. I've seen some 2500K's running identical clock speeds as me with less than . 05v lower cpu voltage. Two generations later with the move from 45nm to 32nm and the older process can just about clock the same.


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> So I've been doing some more extensive cpu benchmarking. Ever since I got started on this mod my main objective was to match or beat the performance of the i5 2500K / FX6300. Here are some of the benchmarks I did
> 
> Super Pi 1M - 11.468 sec.
> SiSoft Sandra 2014 - ALU's : 87 FPU's: 51
> Cinebench 11.5 - 5.18 pts. / 1.33 pts. single ....w5590 6C/12T - 1.2 pts single
> FryBench - 7:58
> 
> I have gotten some fairly impressive results putting right in the neighborhood of those processors...even the 3570K in some instances. These were tested at 4.25Ghz. If anyone wants to venture out and really pit their Xeon against the newer quad core processors then these are some of the tests you wanna be using. Passmark is a good test but it's really generic and to the point...albeit very accurate in gaging performance. I have no doubt that an Xeon running 4.5Ghz or better will have no problems keeping up with even a lighty OC'ed 2500K.
> 
> The quality of silicon with the processors are simply amazing to say the least. I've seen some 2500K's running identical clock speeds as me with less than . 05v lower cpu voltage. Two generations later with the move from 45nm to 32nm and the older process can just about clock the same.


With my X3360 overclocked to 4.16 cinbench r10 I have a screenie somewhere was just about 18000 on multi cpu this cpu crashes in cinebench if I clock it up like that on top of that I had only 1.28 vcore and this thing needs 1.365 to get to that same clock so so far I am very unimpressed with this CPU and the Multi is .5 higher I mean 8.5 on my x3360 and 9 on this x5450 so anyway I have my x3360 and board for sale on ebay if you looked That is a great board and the Mod called it Junk said to me do not try selling your Junk on here! Oh really rich Guy hey sorry I grew up dropping trees with a chainsaw from dawn till dusk or the other way around 12hrs a day and wrecked my back that is the only reason I mess with computers now I make enough selling on ebay and doing Local repair Jobs to get by i do not game and I do not need the fastest thing out there I know what I am doing for the most part I been overcloking since the Celeron Slot days with the Celeron 300A with a BX board. so Yeah I been there for awhile. Before that i worked to much to care and had two different wives that sucked all the Life outta me now I am single and Oh Look at that my Dog took my Bed...


----------



## davtylica

Your price is bit excessive. I sold a Gigabyte P45 DDR3 board with a spare 5470 and 4GB G-skil DDR3 -1600 and I got $200 after shipping costs to canada. You should auction that thing off, I bet it will bring $130- $140.


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Your price is bit excessive. I sold a Gigabyte P45 DDR3 board with a spare 5470 and 4GB G-skil DDR3 -1600 and I got $200 after shipping costs to canada. You should auction that thing off, I bet it will bring $130- $140.


I do not care what you did honestly this board is more stable and has more options than any board I am keeping it is well worth it and the x3360 alone is going for near $90 please do not give me you pumped up advise I am in no mood


----------



## legija

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *000000*
> 
> These steps are pointless, you don't need to re-save anything. CBROM works with supplied BIOS image as is.
> All the others steps is just copy-pasting of what have been published earlier, no offence.


Look dude i cant do that if i dont change bios in bin file

http://www.pohrani.com/?2i/Ug/fyRpzF7/untitled.jpg


----------



## Haze80

Well so far wih my x5460 e0 and my cheap gigabyte g31m es2l I have reached 4.0Ghz at 1.31 volts with max temps of 49c under full load with just an h60! My memory ocz platinum is running around 1012 at 5-5-5-19 my settings are multi x 9.5 bus @ 422 and vcore @ 3.18 Im sure I can go a bit lower on voltage> Now thats as high as Im willing to go on this board for fear of burning up my vrms as I want to give this rig to my son. Ill try to pair it up with a 660ti and he should have a nice lil gaming rig. Any suggestions let me know. Also if anyone can help me out enabling sse4 and vtx I cant figure out even after reading how to do that. Looks just to complicated.


----------



## media

Vcore at 3.18 = cpu to the trash xD 1.38 surely xD


----------



## 000000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legija*
> 
> Look dude i cant do that if i dont change bios in bin file
> 
> http://www.pohrani.com/?2i/Ug/fyRpzF7/untitled.jpg


Simply rename it - it's enough. BTW, instead of dummy "bios.bin" can be any filename you like


----------



## legija

I rename it in BIOS.BIN and i got file not found...BTW i have win xp


----------



## Nowhereboy33

Hello Overclock.net users!

So...

I started my story with buying sticker and E0 stepping x5470 cpu, while owning P5E3 premium wifi\ap and P5G41C -M LX motherboards. Also e8500 CPU. Well... Both motherboards are prooved to work, but only G41 chipset post with x5470. However it is stuck on booting screen where it says: To unleash... This is where You come in, I believe







Could I ask You please to post modified bioses for those two'motherboards? I am on tablet so it is hard for me to post links, but bioses are on Asus pages. I got to say that my aim is to boot it on x48 chipset and I am ablento try any newnwaynYou would propose. You can treat me as engineering sample to finally proove if any x48 motherboard is able to run xeon processors family. Please modify bioses for me, thanks!


----------



## Nowhereboy33

This is how it looks so far, waiting for help of more advanced users.


----------



## SoNic67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *000000*
> 
> The proper platform id for the LGA771 is *6*. Platform id 0 and 4 refers to the LGA775.


But I assume that the microcodes are identical for the chips, regardless of encapsulation? Thanks for the help.

LE: Only the file named cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin contains "platform 6". The others have platform 775 - not needed IMO.


----------



## SoNic67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legija*
> 
> I rename it in BIOS.BIN and i got file not found...BTW i have win xp


In Windows 7 you can rename the file.


----------



## antares555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ownster*
> 
> I have a EVGA nForce 790i FTW (Uses DDR3 RAM) (NON-Digital) with Bios verision: I790SZ16.
> I am ordering a Intel Xeon E5430(2.66GHZ) with the stickers.
> I am wondering am I gonna need to mod the bios inorder for it to work correctly or not, seeing as the bios is similar to the 780i should it support it with no issues?


Did you had good result with your 790i ?


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antares555*
> 
> Did you had good result with your 790i ?


davtylica runs a 790i sli board with his x5470. He hit 4.7ghz so far on his h70 corsair cooler. I'd assume this guy will be able to get his cpu running without a hitch. That is if he doesn't try to makeshift a pin mod or damage pins in the socket (seems alot of that is going around in this particular thread).

I'd be safe to say he'll pull close to 3.6 and a max of 4.0 even with a 5430. Please remember 4.0ghz is a really high oc, 8x500mhz is tough to get period..

P.S. Please new guys, stay away from 5430 and below processors. It appears that most people are getting a 1ghz overclock fairly easily its just pushing past that seems difficult. As such, this mod is about performance you will NOT get it from a sub 4.0ghz overclock. Another tidbit, you probably wont get 4.0ghz on air at least not unless 1. you get a you get really lucky and get the best low voltage chip available. 2. get a cpu with a high mutliplier no less than 8.5. 3. you run crazy vcore and run your cpu @ 90c all day long like a person on dope would...

Nic out


----------



## Lo2zak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nowhereboy33*
> 
> .......... I got to say that my aim is to boot it on x48 chipset and I am ablento try any newnwaynYou would propose. You can treat me as engineering sample to finally proove if any x48 motherboard is able to run xeon processors family. Please modify bioses for me, thanks!


I can confirm that X48 is not good for Xeons. Tried Xeon 5150 SLABM on my Intel DX48BT2 - modded socket, microcodes added to BIOS, tried few adapters, no good.
AFAIK only one person managed to run Xeon on X series chipset - it was X38 , no one had any luck with X48.

I still have my stickered Xeon, if anyone wants it free of charge for "testing purposes" PM me.


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> . That is if he doesn't try to makeshift a pin mod or damage pins in the socket (seems alot of that is going around in this particular thread).
> 
> Nic out


Talking about my bent pin, This morning I tried to rectify it a bit more. I think I improved it. I installed the old Q9650 and it seems to run stable.
Benn running the rig for over an hour, including 30 min of prime 95.

However my windows install seems corrupt now. I cannot access device manager and my antivirus and display driver are not working properly.
I think all the crashing, rebooting and interrupted system restore process took a toll on the poor windows.


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Your price is bit excessive. I sold a Gigabyte P45 DDR3 board with a spare 5470 and 4GB G-skil DDR3 -1600 and I got $200 after shipping costs to canada. You should auction that thing off, I bet it will bring $130- $140.


First off after I pay Shipping since I added Free shipping to it and FEE-Bay that is $41 dollars less than I have it listed for.

I Know what I paid I used the Stuff a Month and Loved it Gave alot More Love than I am getting with this Board and Chip.

I do not know How much you pay attention to what they charge you but there are many Hidden fees there I have seen many DDR2 LGA 775 Boards go for $150 Used and More than what They sold for New, sometimes Double.

Most do not perform like this one that I am selling anyway. Honestly would rather Put it back into this Tower and Try This X5450 in That Board Just To beat Your Score,
It is ready to Ship.

You know how nice it is to just have ONE Cable to Hook Up a Bare Drive to this P45X3 That Cable alone that uses Power plus data was $25 I am including that is a very Useful that Feature alone!

not to Mention the Overclocking settings in the Bios are Great It has Auto overclock that adjusts all the Voltages for you on FSB North Bridge whatever if you use that Utility also there is a Reset CMOS on the Back I/O and on the Board itself has Power and reset buttons on it. I noticed when I tried one of the Auto Overclocking options it went straight to 525 FSB and ran great. The Board is Rated For 2000 FSB ASrock Was Underated back then I had Known because I had Two ASrock boards prior to This one and they were good runners with nice options for a great budget price but then they started to get even better. And This GIgaByte P45 Board you Mention I cannot think of all of them but there was only one that was really good or maybe there was another verion with the P45 I think it was EP45T-UD3P was nice and then there was an EP45T-USB3P Those Two were the best then they had some Lighter models like Ep45T-UD3R and EP45T-UD3LR. I have had alot of Gigabyte boards for LGA 775 My Favorite is sitting in a box next to me

I have had tons of LGA 775 Boards and Have a total in House right now running 4 in towers running and 3 more in Boxes including that really nice one I wish I had working GA-EP45-UD3P.


----------



## Nowhereboy33

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5E3_PremiumWiFiAP_n/#support
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5G41CM_LX/#support

Here are links for motherboards.

I realise that x38\x48 dont seem mod friendly, but how many attempts were there so far? Additionally none with my mobo. This is why I want to try. Besides what is significant difference between x38\x48 chipsets and rest like g41 that first ones dont post? It must have something to do with the socket or the way chipset communicates with CPU.
I bet, that there is fairly simple way to solve it...


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nowhereboy33*
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5E3_PremiumWiFiAP_n/#support
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5G41CM_LX/#support
> 
> Here are links for motherboards.
> 
> I realise that x38\x48 dont seem mod friendly, but how many attempts were there so far? Additionally none with my mobo. This is why I want to try. Besides what is significant difference between x38\x48 chipsets and rest like g41 that first ones dont post? It must have something to do with the socket or the way chipset communicates with CPU.
> I bet, that there is fairly simple way to solve it...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> Talking about my bent pin, This morning I tried to rectify it a bit more. I think I improved it. I installed the old Q9650 and it seems to run stable.
> Benn running the rig for over an hour, including 30 min of prime 95.
> 
> However my windows install seems corrupt now. I cannot access device manager and my antivirus and display driver are not working properly.
> I think all the crashing, rebooting and interrupted system restore process took a toll on the poor windows.


IF your CPU wasn't 100% stable then the data it processed was corrupted. I can't say how much, It may have been a little in just the right places to give you windows issues that BIOS settings wont fix. This is the problem you run into when an overclock is considered "stable" because you can game on it. You may not have been overclocking when you were having all your issues, but your symptoms you described sound like an unstable overclock. My best guess is that the CPU wasn't getting enough voltage due to the pin not making contact and couldn't run stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lo2zak*
> 
> Originally Posted by Nowhereboy33
> 
> .......... I got to say that my aim is to boot it on x48 chipset and I am ablento try any newnwaynYou would propose. You can treat me as engineering sample to finally proove if any x48 motherboard is able to run xeon processors family. Please modify bioses for me, thanks!
> 
> Originally Posted by Lo2zak
> I can confirm that X48 is not good for Xeons. Tried Xeon 5150 SLABM on my Intel DX48BT2 - modded socket, microcodes added to BIOS, tried few adapters, no good.
> AFAIK only one person managed to run Xeon on X series chipset - it was X38 , no one had any luck with X48.
> 
> I still have my stickered Xeon, if anyone wants it free of charge for "testing purposes" PM me.


@Lo2zak & Nowhereboy33
I have a theory as to why the 771 Xeons won't work. look at the attached pic for reference. The red circles are CPU pads that don't get used in the mod. The green circles are socket pins that don't get used in the mod. So why does this matter? Here's my theory:
One of the functions of a Xeon processor is it supports ECC memory and cache. Now on a regular (non X) chipset board this isn't an issue because the chipset doesn't support ECC and can't check for this function. The X series of chipsets do support ECC memory and know the processor does as well. During the POST it checks for this function, but the test can't complete due to the CPU and socket pins not making contact. Granted Vcc is used for multiple functions including FSB Termination voltage, but Vtt in the BIOS settings us usually specifically RAM related. As I said this is my theory and the evidence seems to support it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nowhereboy33*
> 
> I realise that x38\x48 dont seem mod friendly, but how many attempts were there so far?


Google is your friend if you really wan't to know the answer to that one...


----------



## voiceofid

Just inherited 5-6 old HP with MS7336 Version one motherboards with socket 775/946gz chipset... know micro codes would work on those chipsets?


----------



## Lo2zak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nowhereboy33*
> 
> ... fairly simple way to solve it...


Before posting here for a first time, I went through all posts in this thread plus "mod lga 775 support Xeon 771" and all related googled info.
Some few hours of reading through threadnaughts here








AFAI remember there were quite a few tries with X38/X48 and only 1 person managed to make Xeon run on X series chipset motherboard.
http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/ <-- check this page for a list of tried and tested motherboards , X38/48 are among "unsuccesful ones"
One of posts here have an image of a list of chipsets that Xeons were tried with
I remeber X38/48 being red and no Xeons next to it , meaning tough luck








If you don`t have adapter/Xeon yet, let me know if you want to test mine stickered Xeon 5150 SLABM.
I can give it to you free of charge so you can check your X48 before forking out any money.
To sum it up - it looks like there is no "...fairly simple way to solve it.."

Good luck


----------



## Nowhereboy33

So theoretically speaking it would be enough to connect VTT CPU pins (E30,F30) to VTT motherboard VTT pins (A27-A30)? That would enable the ECC functions and allow to pass POST. However the problems are: what material it could be done with and what connection combination is required (could refer to native lga 771 motherboards) to enable it. Granted we have right one it is enough to connect them and here the second question comes: how?

Or maybe there is a way to modify POST process itself and skip\delete ECC functions during check. Although I think first method would work better.

EDIT: We shall see, got to try it first!







I got one sticker and CPU already, so it is too late, tho. Thanks for willing to help! I must agree it doesnt look well for x48/x38 except theory of TerminalVoltage.


----------



## Lo2zak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> "...One of the functions of a Xeon processor is it supports ECC memory and cache. Now on a regular (non X) chipset board this isn't an issue because the chipset doesn't support ECC and can't check for this function. The X series of chipsets do support ECC memory and know the processor does as well. During the POST it checks for this function, but the test can't complete due to the CPU and socket pins not making contact. Granted Vcc is used for multiple functions including FSB Termination voltage, but Vtt in the BIOS settings us usually specifically RAM related. As I said this is my theory and the evidence seems to support it."


Makes sense, but tell me - should it try to check for this function if I have XMS non-ECC memory and ECC turned off in BIOS? I assumed if some option is off it stays off. I know POST is a POST and it checks everything, but I thought some areas are being skipped if turned off in BIOS and settings saved.

To be honest there is no CLRCMOS on my X48 board so BIOS was exactly in the same state before and after processor swap first time I tried it. Tried it as well after unplugging power cord and removed battery to have default settings. No difference.
ECC off, but if POST checks for it no matter what, then there is no way to make it work.
I wonder about that X38 guy who managed to run Xeon on his mobo, that was some Gigabyte motherboard and X33xx Xeon.
Have no other Xeon around to try it again so can`t say I`m 100% sure, but it looks like X48 and Xeon = failure









EDIT: Nowhereboy33, just noticed that you have Xeon and sticker already. So anyone who want stickered Xeon 5150 SLABM free of charge to try it out before spending any money on this mod, PM me.


----------



## Nowhereboy33

ECC memory is stricte solution for server, where xeons are used. I would say that this is function that it is always ON with xeon processor. Can You install non ECC memory to server motherboards?


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nowhereboy33*
> 
> So theoretically speaking it would be enough to connect VTT CPU pins (E30,F30) to VTT motherboard VTT pins (A27-A30)? That would enable the ECC functions and allow to pass POST. However the problems are: what material it could be done with and what connection combination is required (could refer to native lga 771 motherboards) to enable it. Granted we have right one it is enough to connect them and here the second question comes: how?
> 
> Or maybe there is a way to modify POST process itself and skip\delete ECC functions during check. Although I think first method would work better.
> 
> EDIT: We shall see, got to try it first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got one sticker and CPU already, so it is too late


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nowhereboy33*
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5E3_PremiumWiFiAP_n/#support
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5G41CM_LX/#support
> 
> Here are links for motherboards.
> 
> I realise that x38\x48 dont seem mod friendly, but how many attempts were there so far? Additionally none with my mobo. This is why I want to try. Besides what is significant difference between x38\x48 chipsets and rest like g41 that first ones dont post? It must have something to do with the socket or the way chipset communicates with CPU.
> I bet, that there is fairly simple way to solve it...


You're getting into some deep poo if you want to start modifying the post and BOIS functions if that is even possible. You will likely end up with a cool looking paperweight....
As for making contact with the pads/pins ppl use conductive paint pins or windshield defogger repair kits to bridge contacts. It would take some effort to get it done right and I don't know how resilient it would be. The big question is what pin to what pad? It's a 50/50 crap shoot. I don't know what would happen if you connected the pin to the correct type of pad, but the incorrect one. I have looked through the CPU information on socket 771 & 775 but it is over my head. I had considered looking at the motherboard side of the specification, but don't have the motivation to do so as I don't even own an X48 chipset.

Taking a multimeter to a socket 775 CPU shows all the pads in question to be electrically the same. The motherboard side however will have resistors and capacitors in a specific pattern/circuit related to the function they are meant for. In other words any shortcuts will likely cause a short-circuit. The magic smoke will come out or the motherboard may just never boot again. So If you are up to it you may want to look into finding some info on the X48 motherboard side of the socket and see which pins are which. This will take a little digging I would imagine.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lo2zak*
> 
> Makes sense, but tell me - should it try to check for this function if I have XMS non-ECC memory and ECC turned off in BIOS? I assumed if some option is off it stays off. I know POST is a POST and it checks everything, but I thought some areas are being skipped if turned off in BIOS and settings saved.
> 
> To be honest there is no CLRCMOS on my X48 board so BIOS was exactly in the same state before and after processor swap first time I tried it. Tried it as well after unplugging power cord and removed battery to have default settings. No difference.
> ECC off, but if POST checks for it no matter what, then there is no way to make it work.
> I wonder about that X38 guy who managed to run Xeon on his mobo, that was some Gigabyte motherboard and X33xx Xeon.
> Have no other Xeon around to try it again so can`t say I`m 100% sure, but it looks like X48 and Xeon = failure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Nowhereboy33, just noticed that you have Xeon and sticker already. So anyone who want stickered Xeon 5150 SLABM free of charge to try it out before spending any money on this mod, PM me.


A Xeon is used in an environment where stability is considered critical (server). As such ECC is a critical function regardless of weather or not it is off or on in the BIOS. I don't see any way of getting around the testing of any CPU functions. The only way I could see avoiding this is to create a circuit that may fool the motherboard during POST. Using an alternate CPU pad _may_ do this, but possibly could fry something. The amount of research and effort this would take is beyond anything I would undertake. It is possible that the *one* X38 chipset board that actually worked was somehow able to bypass this test. The only way to know for sure would have been to try both ECC and non ECC memory with the function off and on to see if id did anything, but I don't believe we have that option.


----------



## Markess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> ......
> @Lo2zak & Nowhereboy33
> I have a theory as to why the 771 Xeons won't work. look at the attached pic for reference. The red circles are CPU pads that don't get used in the mod. The green circles are socket pins that don't get used in the mod. So why does this matter? Here's my theory:
> One of the functions of a Xeon processor is it supports ECC memory and cache. Now on a regular (non X) chipset board this isn't an issue because the chipset doesn't support ECC and can't check for this function. The X series of chipsets do support ECC memory and know the processor does as well. During the POST it checks for this function, but the test can't complete due to the CPU and socket pins not making contact. Granted Vcc is used for multiple functions including FSB Termination voltage, but Vtt in the BIOS settings us usually specifically RAM related. As I said this is my theory and the evidence seems to support it.
> 
> 
> Google is your friend if you really wan't to know the answer to that one...


That's absolutely brilliant! I wonder if the problem with "Q" series chipsets is similar? Q Series don't support ECC, but the Chipset checks the processor for a yes/no on VPro support at boot and the Xeon pin mapping can't support the test, so POST fails?


----------



## Lo2zak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> A Xeon is...


Let`s wait and see if Nowhereboy manage to make it work on his mobo.

In the meantime I swapped Intel for AMD in my rig. MSI 790FX-GD70 and Athlon 7750BE [email protected] plus Arctic Freezer 7 runs happily w/o issues








Now looking around for some X4 or X6 BE plus some good all-in-one cooler.
Or I will invest in SSD first? Had one and perfomance was amazing - my best buy since S3 Virge and then 3DFX VooDoo









DX48BT2 ended up as test bench resident


----------



## DeadSkull

If anyone is still wondering about Gigabyte EP45-UD3P, my Xeon x5470 worked no problem after plugging it in. Biggest issue was getting the sticker placement down correctly.

Didn't bother with stock speed tests, went straight to overclocking. Very nice temps so far, VID can't be read by any temp utility but in bios it was 1.225V. Very cool running chip.


----------



## n1sm

I feel like i should have pulled the trigger on those 5470s now. but Alas these aren't even for me anymore  im off to fx-8120 land in about 2weeks.

I may even pawn off my beloved 780i sli and C0 chipset and "GASP 8gigs of 1066 g. skill"

But, gotta come up with some ram first though









It'll be so fabulous to break 4.5 with that lovely. Maybe i'll come back to the dark side if i can grab a 5470 and that 790i. It seems every 790 i come up on the person goes MIA. Geez my luck...

Nic


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> I just won a pair of 5470's for $113 shipped. NOW that is a kick-ass deal.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> TMPIN2 is your norhbridge temp sensor.
> 
> Ya snooze...ya loose. I saw them when they were $86 also. The wife is gonna be pissed but ahh well lol. I'm going to test all 3 of the 5470's to determine which one will OC the best. The crappiest one will go on my 750i because it can't handle more than a 1750FSB before loosing stability. The third one will likely go back up on ebay. A deal like that needs to be taken advantage of lol. Although I wont do what some sellers are doing...it will be under $100 I can assure you that. Who knows maybe I will get lucky and find a cheap mobo to pair it with.


That's a sweet deal! All the x5470s are going for $110 + on ebay now. I thought I was lucky when I snagged another one for $80 shipped. There were two on yesterday for $135 but now they are gone.

I am really happy that we have this mod now. I really wanted to get a Q9650 that could hit 4.6Ghz stable on UD3P and now that is possible with x5470s or x5460s. Love overclocking and cherry picking chips.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peterlustig123*
> 
> I have an Gigabyte GA-EP43T-USB3 (rev.1) mobo and Xeon E5440. Every time I turn on the pc it get´s on off on off ... (always black screen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can I remove the problem when I add
> the xeon microcodes to the bios??? Or is my mobo for the 771 to 775 mod rubbish? (or is my 771 modding wrong. I can´t ordering a mod sticker and must do the "sticker" by my self under a mircoscope)
> 
> Any ideas ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks.


That is not due to a bios or motherboard problem. Your sticker placement is off which is why your pc power cycles aka reboots non stop.


----------



## MaxWar

After I adjusted my bent pin this morning and installed the Q9650, the computer ran for 4 hours with no crash/reboots.

I just reinstalled the Xeon, It booted to windows without a hitch, Im typing this from the machine right now. I ll leave it running on the desktop for a while and see what happens, im nervous :s


----------



## n1sm

@MaxWar

I bet you 100 beans it was the pin. People are typically having overheats because stickers are improperly placed, it wouldn't surprise me that a bent pin was touching the sticker and hence throwing off the stability of the cpu.

Either way,

GOOD LUCK

Nic


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Bug, I was able to get 4.8Ghz out of this chip so far. Sadly though on my 790i it takes 1.5v just to be able to make it to windows and surf the net. I didn't test for stability as temps were too high.
> 
> However, at 4.5Ghz it only takes 1.4v for me and it is perfectly stable with intel burn test and OCCT. Just make sure your memory can keep up with your FSB. Good luck!!


Do you have any memory read/write and latency benchies for 4.5 Ghz?

Thanks


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> @MaxWar
> 
> I bet you 100 beans it was the pin. People are typically having overheats because stickers are improperly placed, it wouldn't surprise me that a bent pin was touching the sticker and hence throwing off the stability of the cpu.
> 
> Either way,
> 
> GOOD LUCK
> 
> Nic


Thanks for the positive energies.

The bent pin was not in the region of the sticker though.
Been running prime now for over 10 min, still no crash. I dare not get my hope to highs yet, If life has thought me something is that when you get your hopes too high it slaps you back in the face with a baseball bat.

Temperature is about 38c under full load ( tj max to 85 ) with a ThermalRight true Black ( Fan attached to HS with masking tape )

Edit: over 45 min of prime and still doing well. Maybe I fixed it...


----------



## TerminalVoltage

The pin probably just wasn't making contact with the CPU pad and something wasn't getting the voltage it needed causing instability. Just be glad you didn't short something, it likely would have killed your mobo. Sounds like it's time to start overclocking that thing!


----------



## Nowhereboy33

Processor is dead, had to soldier it badly whyntried to do the sticker. Theory remains not checked. Instead of doing it alone I should have went to electrician shop...


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nowhereboy33*
> 
> Processor is dead, had to soldier it badly whyntried to do the sticker. Theory remains not checked. Instead of doing it alone I should have went to electrician shop...


What did you do? and solder, why??? Post a pic, I gotta see this


----------



## DeadSkull

I amazed how cool this Xeon x5470 is running and how little power it draws compared to my Q9650. My low vid Q9650 would be sucking in about 160-170W at this fft. CPUz is not showing the correct multiplier or fsb, its 471*9.5


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> The pin probably just wasn't making contact with the CPU pad and something wasn't getting the voltage it needed causing instability. Just be glad you didn't short something, it likely would have killed your mobo. Sounds like it's time to start overclocking that thing!


After 150 min of Prime95, machine still doing good. Windows is still ****ed up and likely will need reinstall. But first, lets see How I can overclock this thing a bit.


----------



## Lo2zak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nowhereboy33*
> 
> Processor is dead, had to soldier it badly whyntried to do the sticker. Theory remains not checked. Instead of doing it alone I should have went to electrician shop...


you said you have CPU and sticker so why SOLDER?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> What did you do? and solder, why??? Post a pic, I gotta see this


exactly , as No.5 would say : "input, input!"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> After 150 min of Prime95, machine still doing good. Windows is still ****ed up and likely will need reinstall. But first, lets see How I can overclock this thing a bit.


Fingers crossed








I would install fresh OS then fiddle with OC though


----------



## MaxWar

Well bad news. ( and kind of a good news too )
Starting with the good news: The guy who sold me the computer told me it had 8 gb of DDR3 1066mhz. Well turns out its 1600mhz in truth, he just never bothered to look at the sticker (bios defaults it to 1066)


Bad news.
Board is troublesome again.
After 4 hours of running fine with the q9650, then 4 more hours apparently running fine with the xeon, it started crashing and rebooting as soon as I messed with the bios a little. Just trying to change ram settings would send it rebooting withing minutes. Hell, even setting overclock settings to manual yet keeping everything to auto seemed to make it jumpy., In the end It would not even boot to windows ( doing exactly the same as it did before ), even with the all default settings it used before.

So damnit, I put the Q9650 in it again, this time will test it extensively including some overclock. If it behaves fine, im not putting the Xeon in it again. Im probably just gonna sell both the board and the cpu if that's the case.


----------



## icanhasburgers

Could be a faulty pin mod part?


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icanhasburgers*
> 
> Could be a faulty pin mod part?


You mean the sticker or the plastic tabs?
My sticker is well centered and the Xeon runs perfectly fine and OC great in my other board.
As for the plastic tabs, not impossible I guess but I pretty damn removed all of them. It just seems weird to me the system apparently works great for hours ( 3 hours of prime torture test ) then suddengly it because ultra finicky.

I put the Q6950 back and already OC it and the RAM a bit and so far the system is not complaining, everything works A1. Starting to think the Striker II extreme does not like the Xeon.

Honestly If the board works great with the Q9650 and not xeon Im just gonna sell both, and for the price they tend to go for IT will almost pay for a I5 2500k + mobo.


----------



## icanhasburgers

Very strange. Definitely a stability issue somewhere. Must be something we can do or tweak in the bios?


----------



## MaxWar

So far so good with the Q9650. Tried a bunch of incrementally higher settings, so far no crash, 100% successful booting.
Now running the Q9650 at 3.6 ghz with the ram at 1600mhz, synched with the 1600mhz cpu fsb. Barely running warm on air ( 41c peak on full load after 30 min prime ). This board seems to overclock merrily with the q9650.

I have no idea why id does not like the Xeon but I do not believe in the bent pin theory anymore.


----------



## CthulhuOO7

Hello,

First post.

A family member gave me this board:
http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=518

It has an E6600 on it, and an OK graphics card. I thought it could be used as a backup gamer for the kids, and started looking at upgrade chips which led me here.









Looks like the E5450 is the best option, but maybe the X5470? The sticker mod is already in the mail. Is there any reason I should pick one over the other?

Thanks!

EDIT: Whoops. My board doesn't do the wattage for the X5470. E5450 is is.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CthulhuOO7*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> First post.
> 
> A family member gave me this board:
> http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=518
> 
> It has an E6600 on it, and an OK graphics card. I thought it could be used as a backup gamer for the kids, and started looking at upgrade chips which led me here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the E5450 is the best option, but maybe the X5470? The sticker mod is already in the mail. Is there any reason I should pick one over the other?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: Whoops. My board doesn't do the wattage for the X5470. E5450 is is.


Price. You probably will do fine with an E5430 or 5440.


----------



## 000000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoNic67*
> 
> LE: Only the file named cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin contains "platform 6". The others have platform 775 - not needed IMO.


That's right.
BTW, a single microcode could be inserted directly (i.e without manipulating with ncpucode.bin).
Use _/cpucode_ switch:

Code:



Code:


cbrom.exe bios.bin /cpucode cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin

(but i suggest to rename the microcode file to make it matches the 8.3 length format, e.g _newcode.bin_)

In this case the microcode will be inserted as a separate module, and CBROM report will look like:
Quote:


> ......
> 14. LOGO BitMap 4B30Ch(300.76K) 093B2h(36.92K) eds4.bmp
> 15. GV3 022ADh(8.67K) 00BD6h(2.96K) PPMINIT.ROM
> 16. OEM0 CODE 028ABh(10.17K) 01E1Bh(7.53K) SBF.BIN
> 17. OEM2 CODE 01000h(4.00K) 00092h(0.14K) AFSC_HDR.ROM
> *18. CPU micro code 02000h(8.00K) 0200Ah(8.01K) newcode.bin*


This method is also applicable in case of problems with ncpucode.bin extraction (personally experienced it with EP35-DS4).


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Do you have any memory read/write and latency benchies for 4.5 Ghz?
> 
> Thanks


Memory read cached is 21,300 MB/s un-cached is 8700ish MB/s. Memory write is terrible only about 2900 MB/s. Memory latency is 30.5 Nano-seconds.


----------



## obi.van.kenobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *000000*
> 
> That's right.
> BTW, a single microcode could be inserted directly (i.e without manipulating with ncpucode.bin).
> Use _/cpucode_ switch:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cbrom.exe bios.bin /cpucode cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> 
> (but i suggest to rename the microcode file to make it matches the 8.3 length format, e.g _newcode.bin_)
> 
> In this case the microcode will be inserted as a separate module, and CBROM report will look like:
> This method is also applicable in case of problems with ncpucode.bin extraction (personally experienced it with EP35-DS4).


I'm having some issues with modding the bios on my gigabyte motherboard (ep35-ds3). I do all the necessary steps as described here, but when i check the mod in the final step I get some weird output....

Would you please try to mod it for me, because so far I had zero success. Here's the latest stock bios: http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/BIOS/motherboard_bios_ga-ep35-ds3_f4.exe .

Your help would be much obliged.


----------



## legija

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/1400#post_21601789

andep35-ds3 with microcodes 10676 and 1067a

ep35-ds3.zip 609k .zip file


----------



## n1sm

@MaxWar

Now that I have that fx-8120 and gigabyte fx990a board on the way. Im thinking of packing it in for my 780i and the x5460. I mean comon my board on ebay always sells for over $100. Im thinking throw the x5460 and all 8 gigs of ddr2 1066 with it and ask for $185 and i'd be doing someone a favor at this point. This would easily pay for my fx-8120 upgrade.

Its so amazing to me how much these tripple sli nforce boards still are worth lol.

Nic

Edit just passmarked my upstairs box look at the results



@davtylica
I think this system is a strong contender. This one does 6500 cpumark easily, It has to be the ram on my 780i. Going to swap the ram drop the timings back and link the cpu like this one is setup. I hope I can produce these results with that machine. If so @4.2ghz I should see just @ 6700 cpumark with a 400 physics score.

I am now very impressed with the deal i got. Maybe I will let my 780i go


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> @MaxWar
> 
> Now that I have that fx-8120 and gigabyte fx990a board on the way. Im thinking of packing it in for my 780i and the x5460. I mean comon my board on ebay always sells for over $100. Im thinking throw the x5460 and all 8 gigs of ddr2 1066 with it and ask for $185 and i'd be doing someone a favor at this point. This would easily pay for my fx-8120 upgrade.
> 
> Its so amazing to me how much these tripple sli nforce boards still are worth lol.
> 
> Nic
> 
> Edit just passmarked my upstairs box look at the results
> 
> 
> 
> @davtylica
> I think this system is a strong contender. This one does 6500 cpumark easily, It has to be the ram on my 780i. Going to swap the ram drop the timings back and link the cpu like this one is setup. I hope I can produce these results with that machine. If so @4.2ghz I should see just @ 6700 cpumark with a 400 physics score.
> 
> I am now very impressed with the deal i got. Maybe I will let my 780i go


This Asus Striker Extreme II works very well, as long as I do not try to install a xeon in it. I played with it and benched it until 2 am last night, made numerous reboots and bios tweaks and it never crapped on me once. Im just going to sell that Q9650 and the board, which alone should pay for most of an i5 CPU + mobo. In the meantime I will put the Xeon back in my P5Q and cool it with that monstrous air cooler I got with the 450$ deal. In the end If I sell all that I do not want in the 450$ deal + my old rig in parts It will pay plenty for the Mobo + cpu upgrade and I will still have made money.
Upgrading your computer and making money at the same time


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> Upgrading your computer and making money at the same time


This my friend I do all the time







I have like 3 setups running now. One is a set at 3.2ghz, one at 4.0ghz, and one a 4.2ghz. All systems have at least 4gigs of ram and two have sata iii ssd's LOL. Its amazing how fast my stash has multiplied. I got cases, power supplies and monitors all free of charge. I have A LOVELY stable at this point.

I think it may be time to thin out the herd however.

Nic


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> This my friend I do all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have like 3 setups running now. One is a set at 3.2ghz, one at 4.0ghz, and one a 4.2ghz. All systems have at least 4gigs of ram and two have sata iii ssd's LOL. Its amazing how fast my stash has multiplied. I got cases, power supplies and monitors all free of charge. I have A LOVELY stable at this point.
> 
> I think it may be time to thin out the herd however.
> 
> Nic


You certainly have to work a bit for it to happen but hey its actually fun. Certainly beats building a completely new rig for 1500$ every 4-5 years, like I always did since I was in high school.


----------



## chrome-187

i have a q9450 that i can only get to 3.4 to 3.6ghz max on my evga 780i 3x sli mobo... im thinking about getting a x5460 xeon chip and moding to get more performance.. would it be worth the upgrade? think i'd get a higher clock?

or should i just sell my current rig and get a new amd or intel 8 core setup? or 4?


----------



## SoNic67

I thought that this thread is about "LGA775 support for LGA771"... I guess it became about "look how much money I make" and "should I but an AMD octocore CPU?"...


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome-187*
> 
> i have a q9450 that i can only get to 3.4 to 3.6ghz max on my evga 780i 3x sli mobo... im thinking about getting a x5460 xeon chip and moding to get more performance.. would it be worth the upgrade? think i'd get a higher clock?
> 
> or should i just sell my current rig and get a new amd or intel 8 core setup? or 4?


dude I have two x5460 C0s at over 4.0ghz.

I personally know for a fact that an extra 500mhz makes a huge difference. But, it is more and more apparent to me that motherboard and ram also plays a major role. Mostly the ram for gaming. The board as long as it can hit higher fsb stable is moot but you cant have the whole enchilada without the beans and rice on the side.

I have 3 different sets of ram. It seems the g.skill on my main rig does absolutely dick for my physics scores which are needed for games like battlefield 4 and battlefield 3. Arma 2 plays fairly well on my downstairs machine, however i've not tried it upstairs. Now my upstairs machine heh, that thing is a beast on physics 380 @ 4.0ghz with the ram set to 1012mhz. My other downstairs sli rig could only muster 320-340 phsyics max at 4050mhz with the ram set at 1066mhz.

I haven't even begun to tweak down the voltage on this upstairs box but it is safe to say, its all the ram as the 780i is a true overclockers board and the ep45-ud3l is a good clocking board but was not meant for what i've done with it.

If you are looking to budget game on your system and dont have the funds now for a fx-8xxx or fx9xxx chipset DO THIS MOD.

I've gone from my q8200 with bf3 and the 460 sli running mid 30s-40s on high/ultra to 60fps locked. Battlefield 4 med-high locks 60fps also. I just need to find a set of video cards now for my fx chipset which should show by next weekend at earliest.

At any rate all BS aside, DO this mod. I would personally get a x5470 if I had the loot, but a good x5460 (SLBBA/E0) will theoretically be better.

Nic


----------



## SoNic67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *000000*
> 
> That's right.
> BTW, a single microcode could be inserted directly (i.e without manipulating with ncpucode.bin).
> Use _/cpucode_ switch:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cbrom.exe bios.bin /cpucode cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> 
> (but i suggest to rename the microcode file to make it matches the 8.3 length format, e.g _newcode.bin_)
> In this case the microcode will be inserted as a separate module, and CBROM report will look like:
> This method is also applicable in case of problems with ncpucode.bin extraction (personally experienced it with EP35-DS4).


I did this last night, before reading this post. I didn't change the naming to 8.2 format, but cbrom didn't complained - used cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin .
I did flash it and it works - but it was working before too. Not sure if adding the "platform 6" to BIOS changed anything.

The only weird issue that I have and was not corrected is that Windows information window has a wrong max frequency for my CPU - 45.05GHz (but shows correctly the current one @3.0GHz).


----------



## blaisabcde

XFX nForce 680i LT SLI Bios P08 does work well with: Intel Xeon X5460 3.16GHz 12M Cache FSB 1333 LGA771 SLANP. The bios report properly the cpu. =)


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoNic67*
> 
> I thought that this thread is about "LGA775 support for LGA771"... I guess it became about "look how much money I make" and "should I but an AMD octocore CPU?"...


No way, i just got a good deal on the octa-core. I already had stated that I would be moving on. I still champion this mod but for me the price alone is the reason to move on. I can offload my stuff for less than I paid for it and because i got most of my stuff free still have money to blow.

The reason im not getting a i7-4770k is in reality I cannot afford it, i just said it. Plus my priorities in life dictate paying bills and car notes not spending $1500 on my computer.

Like I said have limited funds into most of my xeon stuff, look at my sigs and add up all I have in 3 computers. You'll see, I don't have the MONEYZ you think i have. I just happen to be smart in parleying something i spend nothing on into money to buy what i really want.

Nic


----------



## falagar

Hello,

After flashing my ASUS P5Q-E successfully for support of Xeon E5450, I tried to do the same with our second computer and a P5W DH DELUXE mainboard.

I was no lucky. I managed to add microcodes into BIOS as described in page 87. But unfortunately, flashing failed just after erasing current BIOS... Since then, the mainboard is a brick







. I tried everything mentioned here and elsewhere (floppy, usb key, CDROM, etc..). Nothing works, it seems the BIOS chip is really empty.

I own another mainboard with a PLCC32 chip too but not on the same platform : A8N-SLI DELUXE. BIOS on this one is 512 Kb, but BIOS on the P5W is 1 Mb. Is there a way to use it for recovery ? Or I absolutely need the same platform (Intel 775 AND PLCC32) ?

Thank you for helping.


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falagar*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> After flashing my ASUS P5Q-E successfully for support of Xeon E5450, I tried to do the same with our second computer and a P5W DH DELUXE mainboard.
> 
> I was no lucky. I managed to add microcodes into BIOS as described in page 87. But unfortunately, flashing failed just after erasing current BIOS... Since then, the mainboard is a brick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I tried everything mentioned here and elsewhere (floppy, usb key, CDROM, etc..). Nothing works, it seems the BIOS chip is really empty.
> 
> I own another mainboard with a PLCC32 chip too but not on the same platform : A8N-SLI DELUXE. BIOS on this one is 512 Kb, but BIOS on the P5W is 1 Mb. Is there a way to use it for recovery ? Or I absolutely need the same platform (Intel 775 AND PLCC32) ?
> 
> Thank you for helping.


Man that blows, Sadly I cannot help you but just our of curiosity what method did you use to flash the bios? ( Personally I have been using EZ flash included in the bios, but also did it from windows XP )


----------



## chrome-187

nic

so i would see a difference goin to a 5460 over my q9450?

also about the cpus... because of this mod these chips have sky rocketed in price... i was looking at the x5470 and EO stepping and they around around $140... the x5460 i've found for $54 but only 2 left and then it hits $80 when those two are sold..

would a amd 9370 kill all the above cpus? or even the 8350/70? i mean there only $200-250.. i wouldnt mind spending an extra $80 for a much better cpu...

i can still get $100 out of my q9450 and over $100 for my evga 780i mobo... i have the gskill ram too to sell... i dunno what to do here...

if i can grab a x5460 for $50 that wouldnt be too bad?


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome-187*
> 
> nic
> 
> so i would see a difference goin to a 5460 over my q9450?
> 
> also about the cpus... because of this mod these chips have sky rocketed in price... i was looking at the x5470 and EO stepping and they around around $140... the x5460 i've found for $54 but only 2 left and then it hits $80 when those two are sold..
> 
> would a amd 9370 kill all the above cpus? or even the 8350/70? i mean there only $200-250.. i wouldnt mind spending an extra $80 for a much better cpu...
> 
> i can still get $100 out of my q9450 and over $100 for my evga 780i mobo... i have the gskill ram too to sell... i dunno what to do here...
> 
> if i can grab a x5460 for $50 that wouldnt be too bad?


honestly bro, I would sell the 9450 now while the getting is good upgrade to the x5460. Then I'd sell that off for a fair price. Remember dont rape someone on price just because others are, it isn't right. For the 780i i wouldn't sell mine for any less than $100 shipped unless it popped.

The thing to remember here is to do this slowly sell the q9450 as alot of people who still run this architecture will buy it for 80-120. Even on craiglist people want $80 for them.

Get your 5460 and hit 4.0ghz like i've done (maybe more if you get E0/SLBBA stepping).

IMHO unless you get a 5470 for under 75 shipped it isn't really worth the extra 200mhz you may get on a 780i.

Furthermore NONE of these cpus touch the fx-8xxx or fx-9xxx in regards of speed on multi-threaded. The fx chip isn't the best at single thread but if you play proper 2012-2014 era games you'd want the extra that the fx offers. Battlefield runs superbly on fx-6xxx+ chips the fx-4xxx chips seem to struggle even with proper graphics cards.

Nic out


----------



## falagar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> Man that blows, Sadly I cannot help you but just our of curiosity what method did you use to flash the bios? ( Personally I have been using EZ flash included in the bios, but also did it from windows XP )


As you did, I used the BIOS-based tool. This is the first time I see something like that. What is more surprising : I found a lot of other people who had the same problem (flashing starts, erasing completes, and then it hangs after "lighting" only the first brick of the line).

I guess I'll have to buy another BIOS chip ?

I tried to put this BIOS chip in the PLCC32 socket of the other motherboard, but flashrom does not detects it. Shame...


----------



## chrome-187

Quote:


> honestly bro, I would sell the 9450 now while the getting is good upgrade to the x5460. Then I'd sell that off for a fair price. Remember dont rape someone on price just because others are, it isn't right. For the 780i i wouldn't sell mine for any less than $100 shipped unless it popped.
> 
> The thing to remember here is to do this slowly sell the q9450 as alot of people who still run this architecture will buy it for 80-120. Even on craiglist people want $80 for them.
> 
> Get your 5460 and hit 4.0ghz like i've done (maybe more if you get E0/SLBBA stepping).
> 
> IMHO unless you get a 5470 for under 75 shipped it isn't really worth the extra 200mhz you may get on a 780i.
> 
> Furthermore NONE of these cpus touch the fx-8xxx or fx-9xxx in regards of speed on multi-threaded. The fx chip isn't the best at single thread but if you play proper 2012-2014 era games you'd want the extra that the fx offers. Battlefield runs superbly on fx-6xxx+ chips the fx-4xxx chips seem to struggle even with proper graphics cards.
> 
> Nic out


hey nic so what do i do bro... money really isnt an issue to me right now as far as what i can get out of my current setup and what it would cost to upgrade.. especially goin to the fx-8xxx or fx-9xxx series..

this rig is for gaming pretty much... i give a crap less about multi tasking and the coin crap... its strictly gaming and gaming at 1080p i will not upgrade to 1440 for along time...

so what chip would be better for gaming only at 1080p nothing else involved.. would the x5460 run just as good as the amd fx 8xxx series for gaming or for gaming would i need to upgrade my cpu and mobo ram etc...

just how much better would the fx series be for me compared to what i have now and or the x54xxx series xeon?

if i sale my current setup the upgrade if i did the x8350 would only really only cost me $150 with mobo and all... but if its not needed for gaming only than i really dont need to do it... like i said gaming only, no video editing, no multi tasking etc... i just want this to be a good gaming rig

not sure what mobo would be the best for the fx series processor though, thats something else to look at...


----------



## n1sm

@chrome-187

Honestly dude,

If money ain't a thang then go for the fx series. Sell off your older stuff and go fx. If you are on a budget like me, then the slow upgrade path is the ticket.

I honestly only did this for battlefield 3, battlefield 4, Arma2, Day-Z and a few other shooters. Other than those, my pc day to day usage is just forums and torrenting.

This mod though will increase resale of any older lga 775 motherboard that overclocks quite some bit.

I, personally knowing what i know would buy a ep45 4gigs of ddr2-800 and x5460 for close to $175. By the time you throw in a decent $50 psu, a cheap craigslist monitor $30-40 and a gtx 580 you've got yourself a budget system that hangs with the fx-6300/nehalem i5/i7s on stock clocks. Not to mention it plays the newer games in 1080p at 60fps on high settings. At this point you've paid a few bucks over $300. Thats truely ballin on a budget.

The other thing you can save face on is the video card, power supply and case are all reusable. I fervently believe in reusing hardware that works even if you must tidy it up a bit to make it "appear new".

I come from the old school overclocking crowd that before an enthusiast, I am a number cruncher. I look for the best bang for the buck that has decent resale so i can parley into something upgraded when the time comes. I've owned pii, piii, p4, athlon xp, athlon 64, core 2 and now core xeon. Its all about affordability.

I've never gone out and bought top of the line brand new. It's just how i operate.

Nic out


----------



## Lo2zak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falagar*
> 
> ...unfortunately, flashing failed just after erasing current BIOS... Since then, the mainboard is a brick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I tried everything mentioned here and elsewhere (floppy, usb key, CDROM, etc..). Nothing works, it seems the BIOS chip is really empty...


Sounds like you can actually remove BIOS chip from motherboard. You can try to flash it again if you have mobo with compatible chip socket lying around.
Have USB drive with flash and BIOS file for bricked board, power up other mobo, boot to flash, swap BIOS chips while good mobo is running, flash bricked mobo chip, swap back.
Have you tried it this way? I managed to recover from few failed OC this way







Athlon XP 1700+ days









Ask around, you might be lucky. Or try your local computer store. They might help you for a few quid.
If chip is crap I would order new one flashed with newest BIOS for you motherboard.
I paid 10£ week ago for one from Netherlands.

Good luck


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> No way, i just got a good deal on the octa-core. I already had stated that I would be moving on. I still champion this mod but for me the price alone is the reason to move on. I can offload my stuff for less than I paid for it and because i got most of my stuff free still have money to blow.
> 
> The reason im not getting a i7-4770k is in reality I cannot afford it, i just said it. Plus my priorities in life dictate paying bills and car notes not spending $1500 on my computer.
> 
> Like I said have limited funds into most of my xeon stuff, look at my sigs and add up all I have in 3 computers. You'll see, I don't have the MONEYZ you think i have. I just happen to be smart in parleying something i spend nothing on into money to buy what i really want.
> 
> Nic


This mod is for people trying to squeeze the last bits of performance from lga775 before moving on. I personally would not recommend getting used lga775 motherboards or ddr2 for this unless you already own them; there is no point in investing in lga775 now. Realistically, x5450 or x5460 are the best bang for the buck because they can hit 4300-4400 reliably and extra $70 for a x5470 is not worth the 200mhz gained.

Besides this mod I am torn between moving to haswell or buying a powerful haswell laptop. I have everything but the mobo and chip so pc upgrade would be cheaper but I really need serious computational power on the go.


----------



## voiceofid

A bit unnerving when I was cutting the tabs, but it worked first boot!

http://valid.canardpc.com/c4dnva

E5450 on Asus P5Q with the modded bios from this thread.

It couldn't take the 4GHz OC like my E8400 could, but there could be several factors involved. Gonna keep trying


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voiceofid*
> 
> A bit unnerving when I was cutting the tabs, but it worked first boot!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/c4dnva
> 
> E5450 on Asus P5Q with the modded bios from this thread.
> 
> It couldn't take the 4GHz OC like my E8400 could, but there could be several factors involved. Gonna keep trying


Cool, that is 2-3 people so far who used my modded bios







Glad it is getting some use. I did not push my own X5460 P5q setup higher than 3.8 because of temp issues but I will be installing a new cooler very soon so will let you guys know how I do


----------



## Haze80

Can anyone mod a bios for my gigabyte g31m es2l to enable sse4 and vt-x pretty please my cpu is a 5460 e0 slbba.


----------



## MaxWar

So after my failure to run the Xeon X5460 in my Asus Striker Extreme II I put it back to my P5Q where is likes to be.
This time i have a better air cooler and pushed it to 4ghz. This cooler, ThermalRIght True Black 120 is much better than what I had before, but still wont get me temps like you guys on Hydro.
Anyway, here are the numbers after 10 min of Small fft test. Its getting pretty hot but my previous cooler would be reaching T-junction at that speed voltage + 10 min prime. So its a vast improvement.

I recon I might be able to lower voltage a bit more.
Would you guys try to push it a bit more?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze80*
> 
> Can anyone mod a bios for my gigabyte g31m es2l to enable sse4 and vt-x pretty please my cpu is a 5460 e0 slbba.


Did you try 000000's tutorial?


----------



## chrome-187

@nic

i mean, it isnt like money aint a thang but i dont want to bottleneck my gtx 770 when it gets here...

and i do want the best bang for my buck upgrade... jus wondering how much more better a fx-8350 is at 4.0ghz compared to a xeon @ 4.0ghz for games only... if its not any better than there is no reason for me to upgrade...

the games i will play is cod ghosts, battlefield 3 and 4, titanfall... i've went to console gaming cuz of the poor gaming optimazations for pc games but i'm ready to come back

i really hope i didnt get the 770gtx over my 560's for no reason lol... oh and i'm hoping to atleast get $175 out of both my 560s, i hope


----------



## Haze80

yes I just dont understand them to good though. I get a bunch of files like the bios but im having problems getting the micro codes and even if i did I wouldnt know what to do with them. Anyways we are running the same exact clocks and voltage on our x5460's your temps are really good you should look at h60's in newegg I got mine there for like 30$ If i set tj max at 85 my temps never reach 45c full load but if i set tj max at 99 my temps go up to 52 full load which seems more realistic to me. This x5460 can hang with my corei7 870 im really impressed with it.


----------



## Haze80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome-187*
> 
> @nic
> 
> i mean, it isnt like money aint a thang but i dont want to bottleneck my gtx 770 when it gets here...
> 
> and i do want the best bang for my buck upgrade... jus wondering how much more better a fx-8350 is at 4.0ghz compared to a xeon @ 4.0ghz for games only... if its not any better than there is no reason for me to upgrade...
> 
> the games i will play is cod ghosts, battlefield 3 and 4, titanfall... i've went to console gaming cuz of the poor gaming optimazations for pc games but i'm ready to come back
> 
> i really hope i didn't get the 770gtx over my 560's for no reason lol... oh and i'm hoping to at least get $175 out of both my 560s, i hope


Well I put a 580 gtx with the 5460 @ stock clocks both and the xeon did bottle neck it a lil bit but nothing to serious at all. Maybe with the xeon oc @ 4.0 there would be no more bottleneck.


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze80*
> 
> Well I put a 580 gtx with the 5460 @ stock clocks both and the xeon did bottle neck it a lil bit but nothing to serious at all. Maybe with the xeon oc @ 4.0 there would be no more bottleneck.


Actually it depends what you run.

I have a ENgtx 460 that overclocks to 900 mhz.

-If I play Farcry 3, My Gpu Cries and the Cpu is not doing all that much.

-If I play Fallen enchantress, a strategy game you wont play for the graphics, On a large crowded map the game turns to a slide show yet the GPU is almost idling, its all CPU.

Btw Haze, I already have a H60 but it is still in the Box







I will probably upgrade my mobo+cpu in less than a month so maybe Ill keep it for the new build. I just wanted to test this thing out, not bad for a 6 years old air cooler


----------



## ComputerNutt197

I was Offering to help falagar As I have a System for sale with an ASUS P5W DH Deluxe and I have not sold it yet I have Hot flashed chips many times I could help if he was to send me his dead chip I have not even looked to see if they were removable I wish they never stopped doing that all my boards now have them soldered in


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Here is proof I have this Board if you needed help with your bios chip
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falagar*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> After flashing my ASUS P5Q-E successfully for support of Xeon E5450, I tried to do the same with our second computer and a P5W DH DELUXE mainboard.
> 
> I was no lucky. I managed to add microcodes into BIOS as described in page 87. But unfortunately, flashing failed just after erasing current BIOS... Since then, the mainboard is a brick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I tried everything mentioned here and elsewhere (floppy, usb key, CDROM, etc..). Nothing works, it seems the BIOS chip is really empty.
> 
> I own another mainboard with a PLCC32 chip too but not on the same platform : A8N-SLI DELUXE. BIOS on this one is 512 Kb, but BIOS on the P5W is 1 Mb. Is there a way to use it for recovery ? Or I absolutely need the same platform (Intel 775 AND PLCC32) ?
> 
> Thank you for helping.


If you want to you can send it to me I will hot flash it for you in my p5w dh deluxe send cash or money order for shipping PM me BTW I have my P5w DH Deluxe in a SYstem for sale right now so If you would like my help I would do it soon! As you can see in the picture I just installed the board wires everywhere the PSU was meant for a Much Bigger Tower FULL Tower


----------



## deezdrama

Wondering if the X5460 xeon would breath any more life in this rig of mine or if I should just upgrade to an i7 or fx 8350?

Im currently running a q6600 oc'd to 3.2 ghz with a cooler master 212 air cooler on a gigabyte ep45ud3l with 8gb ddr2 800, and a gtx 650ti.

I would like to run a gtx 760 or 770 without it being bottlenecked by the cpu.

Do you guys think a X5460 would do the job if I get it up to 4ghz?

The mod seems easy and about $60 would get me the xeon and sticker (is E0 preferred over C0?)

But would I really notice much with a 4ghz xeon over my 3.2ghz q6600?

You guys think it would be worth it or should i just invest in a modern rig?


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Wondering if the X5460 xeon would breath any more life in this rig of mine or if I should just upgrade to an i7 or fx 8350?
> 
> Im currently running a q6600 oc'd to 3.2 ghz with a cooler master 212 air cooler on a gigabyte ep45ud3l with 8gb ddr2 800, and a gtx 650ti.
> 
> I would like to run a gtx 760 or 770 without it being bottlenecked by the cpu.
> 
> Do you guys think a X5460 would do the job if I get it up to 4ghz?
> 
> The mod seems easy and about $60 would get me the xeon and sticker (is E0 preferred over C0?)
> 
> But would I really notice much with a 4ghz xeon over my 3.2ghz q6600?
> 
> You guys think it would be worth it or should i just invest in a modern rig?


Yes, with a x5460 Harpertown at 4.0 you would notice a difference over Q6600. Someone over here got their x5460 up to 4.2Ghz on a ud3l. I would definitely go for it, you are looking at approximately 30% improvement with a moded and overclocked x5460 versus your Q6600.


----------



## peterlustig123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> That is not due to a bios or motherboard problem. Your sticker placement is off which is why your pc power cycles aka reboots non stop.


Many thanks Deadskull for the note. Today I give up my hope to get it working. But now I have seen your message and will give the xeon a new try.


----------



## peterlustig123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legija*
> 
> ITS FOR AWARD BIOS
> 
> Many thanks legija for your really great tutorial:thumbsups


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome-187*
> 
> @nic
> 
> i mean, it isnt like money aint a thang but i dont want to bottleneck my gtx 770 when it gets here...
> 
> and i do want the best bang for my buck upgrade... jus wondering how much more better a fx-8350 is at 4.0ghz compared to a xeon @ 4.0ghz for games only... if its not any better than there is no reason for me to upgrade...
> 
> the games i will play is cod ghosts, battlefield 3 and 4, titanfall... i've went to console gaming cuz of the poor gaming optimazations for pc games but i'm ready to come back
> 
> i really hope i didnt get the 770gtx over my 560's for no reason lol... oh and i'm hoping to atleast get $175 out of both my 560s, i hope


I tell people time and time again that a x5460/5470 running at or near 4.2Ghz is roughly the same performance as a stock 2500K. Honestly if you upgrade to the FX-8350 you will be sorely dissapointed. My 5470 can outshine a FX-6100/6200 and runs neck and neck with my buddy's FX-6350 at stock 3.9Ghz (4.2Ghz turbo).

The single threaded performance with these chips are un-matched for their generation. My single threaded performance is better that a FX-8150 and damn close to a stock 3770K. I can't say for sure if it will bottle-neck a GTX 770 as I don't own one. I would imagine if it did at all then it would'nt be much at all. Maybe between 10-15% .

Edit: I see you getting $150 tops for your 560's ...but not $175.


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Yes, with a x5460 Harpertown at 4.0 you would notice a difference over Q6600. Someone over here got their x5460 up to 4.2Ghz on a ud3l. I would definitely go for it, you are looking at approximately 30% improvement with a moded and overclocked x5460 versus your Q6600.


Yeah...

About a year ago I grabbed this p45ud3l board used for $100 (ouch) to oc my q6600 to squeeze a little more life out of it, figured that would be it and I would move on to a new architecture...

But now this pops up...lol, its pretty hard to resist a $50 chip that will hit 4ghz reliably and offer me some more tinker time on this old millinium falcon rig.

My problem is that I overclocked this rig a year ago and researched about it for weeks beforehand but dont remember much, lol

I just remember not to go over 1.45v on vcore (i think)lol
and that 400freq would be easiest to use with my ddr2 800 to give me a 1:1 timing

whats the highest multiplier on these xeons? 9 or 9.5?

if i run 400freq x 9 i will get 3.6ghz

so would I run 444x9 to get 4ghz? and wont that complicate my ram timmings that i remember nothing about?

lmao

time to brush up on oc'ing this relic again lol

oh...... and if im running a 5460 at 4ghz.... would it bottleneck a gtx 760 or 770 or would I be good to go for the mostpart?

edit
just seen responce above about the vid card question....

looks like ill be hanging on to this rig for another year or two lol

Is the e0 stepping far superior? if its slbba its E0 right?


----------



## sconnyuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Check your GTL Vref lanes. If your board doesn't set them automatically you will have issues, especially when overclocking. For me anything above stock and below 4.5Ghz needs -.05 mv on the first two lanes which is die's 0/1. Your board may vary but double check that. A setting of 0.0mv equals the same symptoms that your'e describing


I had the same issue with my e5450 c0 in a p5q deluxe (ddr2). Installed OK and booted OK but wasn't stable at all with everything on auto. Only way to get stable was to change the gtls from auto to the suggested settings in my bios, once these were set all was stable.


----------



## C-BuZz

Some quick Windows priming [email protected] Temps seem pretty good :thumbup: Did a manual microcode update on the bios & it fixed the temp, & also that stupid "UNLEASH" error message is gone :lol:

My DDR2 800Mhz is crapping out preventing me to push further.


----------



## deezdrama

What would be better to get to 4ghz+ with.....

A x5460 C0 stepping
Or
A x5450 E0 stepping?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## legija

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> What would be better to get to 4ghz+ with.....
> 
> A x5460 C0 stepping
> Or
> A x5450 E0 stepping?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


c0.


----------



## deezdrama

Crap... i waited too long and it sold for $43 (5460 )

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## media

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legija*
> 
> c0.


or not, depends by the motherboard or processor, but stepping e0 are better than 166mhz


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome-187*
> 
> hey nic so what do i do bro... money really isnt an issue to me right now as far as what i can get out of my current setup and what it would cost to upgrade.. especially goin to the fx-8xxx or fx-9xxx series..
> 
> this rig is for gaming pretty much... i give a crap less about multi tasking and the coin crap... its strictly gaming and gaming at 1080p i will not upgrade to 1440 for along time...
> 
> so what chip would be better for gaming only at 1080p nothing else involved.. would the x5460 run just as good as the amd fx 8xxx series for gaming or for gaming would i need to upgrade my cpu and mobo ram etc...
> 
> just how much better would the fx series be for me compared to what i have now and or the x54xxx series xeon?
> 
> if i sale my current setup the upgrade if i did the x8350 would only really only cost me $150 with mobo and all... but if its not needed for gaming only than i really dont need to do it... like i said gaming only, no video editing, no multi tasking etc... i just want this to be a good gaming rig
> 
> not sure what mobo would be the best for the fx series processor though, thats something else to look at...


Dude if money is no issue sell your gear and upgrade to haswell or ivy-bridge. Easily crushes any 775 cpu in gaming, or anything else really.


----------



## deezdrama

Just ordered a x5460 for $53 shipped on ebay. The title says slbba but then in description it says slbba slanp....

I left him a message saying i wanted the slbba so hopefully i get one that overclocks good.

This may prolong me having to build a new rig.

Now.... off to order the sticker and research on flashing my bios to newest version.... or will i not need to? ( gigabyte Ep45udl3)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Just ordered a x5460 for $53 shipped on ebay. The title says slbba but then in description it says slbba slanp....
> 
> I left him a message saying i wanted the slbba so hopefully i get one that overclocks good.
> 
> This may prolong me having to build a new rig.
> 
> Now.... off to order the sticker and research on flashing my bios to newest version.... or will i not need to? ( gigabyte Ep45udl3)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


Read my sig, no flash neccesary on the ga-ep45-ud3l rev 1.0.

I have two boards that have run my c0/SLANP chip. I plan on ordering 2 more x5460 E0/SLBBA chips to complete the stable upgrade sooner or later. I highly suggest if you do this mod make sure your ram overclocks to somewhere around 1000 if you have ddr2-800 if you run ddr2-1066 just link and sync on auto.

With lower vcore at around 1.325 or 1.35 you'll see 4.0ghz. My C0 matched pair just like voltage alot. I have seen 4.4ghz but that was in excess of 1.52 vcore which is stupid high and not suggested. Even with my corsair h80 it ran warm like mid 70s which is too hot for me being it loads at 53-55c @ 4.0-4.2ghz

Nic


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Yes, with a x5460 Harpertown at 4.0 you would notice a difference over Q6600. Someone over here got their x5460 up to 4.2Ghz on a ud3l. I would definitely go for it, you are looking at approximately 30% improvement with a moded and overclocked x5460 versus your Q6600.


Yea man, that was actually me. i've had the 780i C0 @ 4.4 and the ep45-ud3l @ 4.2. At any rate that is too hot for either without some real watercooling not my crappy h80.

The ud3l is a Really durable and great board. I ended up with two and both overclock wonderfully. They dont even require super high voltage which my 780i sli does, I was amazed. Instead of setting vcore to 1.381 in bios for 4.0ghz i can set it to like 1.35 its like a dream come true. That and the ud3l seems to give higher fps from both of my gtx 460s than on my 780i. I've tried swapping ram, video cards even tried swapping the chips. On average i lock 60fps on the 780i but on the ud3l it will lock closer to 80fps on med settings in bf4.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Dude if money is no issue sell your gear and upgrade to haswell or ivy-bridge. Easily crushes any 775 cpu in gaming, or anything else really.


Ι upgraded from a Intel Core 2 Extreme [email protected] GHz on an ASUS P5Q Deluxe to an i7-4770k on an Asus Maximus VI Hero.

99% of everything is the same. Zero difference.


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Ι upgraded from a Intel Core 2 Extreme [email protected] GHz on an ASUS P5Q Deluxe to an i7-4770k on an Asus Maximus VI Hero.
> 
> 99% of everything is the same. Zero difference.


That is a bit hard to believe, If you are basing it on the latest 3d FPS games its no big wonder though as your GPU is likely bottlenecking the whole thing.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Ι upgraded from a Intel Core 2 Extreme [email protected] GHz on an ASUS P5Q Deluxe to an i7-4770k on an Asus Maximus VI Hero.
> 
> 99% of everything is the same. Zero difference.


Honestly after you break about 6000 on cpumark only certain things improve considerably. For instance recording while gaming in 1080p, or encoding/compressing video files. I chose upgrade for the recording performance







gotta demo some stuff so my buddy can cream his panties and wish he was playing bf4


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> That is a bit hard to believe, If you are basing it on the latest 3d FPS games its no big wonder though as your GPU is likely bottlenecking the whole thing.


How so? I get over 60 FPS at ULTRA settings, 1920X1080. No bottleneck.

My GTX580 [email protected] GHz scores 8087 at 3D Mark 11.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7407348

According to Tom's Hardware GPU performance hierarchy chart which can be found here:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gaming-graphics-card-review,3107-7.html

...a GTX 580 is on the same tier of performance with the following GPU's:

GTX 580, 660, 660 Ti, HD 7870, R9 270, 270X.

So yeah, looks like you don't have a clue.


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> How so? I get over 60 FPS at ULTRA settings, 1920X1080. No bottleneck.
> 
> My GTX580 [email protected] GHz scores 8087 at 3D Mark 11.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7407348
> 
> According to Tom's Hardware GPU performance hierarchy chart which can be found here:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gaming-graphics-card-review,3107-7.html
> 
> ...a GTX 580 is on the same tier of performance with the following GPU's:
> 
> GTX 580, 660, 660 Ti, HD 7870, R9 270, 270X.
> 
> So yeah, looks like you don't have a clue.


I was basing myself on the fact that my GTX 560ti bottlenecks my X5460 pretty hard on some games. Had not realized a 580 was that much faster.
Still, may i ask you on what comparison you base yourself when you say you do not see an improvement from QX9650 to 4770k?


----------



## n1sm

dude my gtx 460s not in sli get 60fps with my x5460. Now i am rendering the game at 1440x900 but still. There is more than enough hp from the older chips to run bf4 and alot of newer games IF you have the vram. I recently posted the $350 build i had in mind and it included the x5460 @ 4.0ghz 4gigs ddr2-800 @ 1000mhz and 1 gtx-580. That was IN THIS THREAD.

People are smoking crack to not think these cpus can run the newer games. The only difference is you take a hit while rendering and recording with these chips. That along with future proofing is the reason i am on exodus from lga 771 modding.

If you aren't doing videos of your gameplay the lga 771s are fine for just gaming. And most people aren't streaming to flicker or twitch on a 5460 they are playing to enjoy the games on their cpu that cost a fraction of what a new one costs.

This mod is still very viable. ask any of the people with a dual slot board with at least gtx 460 or higher. I personally was upstairs on my other box with just one card running bf4 on med settings and until vram usage goes to about 940'ish its hauling ass 60fps locked. Almost any card with 2gb of vram and an x5460 @ 4.0ghz can play bf4 at med-high settings dependant on the actual gpu clock speed and core count. The only ones that dont count are GT series cards and older lower tier radeons.

Nic


----------



## Arxontas

I am playing World of Warcraft and Rome II: Total War, both at 1920X1080 Ultra. I noticed no difference in WoW even if they say it is a CPU bound game. It seems the [email protected] GHz was more than enough to handle WoW.

The "1%" refers to Rome II Total War, [email protected] In some battle scenarios where there are thousands of very high texture units on the map, the i7-4770k is noticeably faster where the [email protected] GHz used to crawl. There is little no difference in the rest of the game though.


----------



## MaxWar

That is interesting.
I run 1920x 1200 resolution exclusively and while I can run Skyrim in mostly constant 60 fps on a GTX 460, except some areas, games like farcry 3 make my GPU cry. GPU runs at 100% all the time and I get 30-50 range fps, settings not maxed.

I noticed while playing Shogun 2 that the FPS can drop quite a bit in large battles, especially when making time go faster. I also play fallen Enchantress and im in a fully explored Huge map with cities and units all over the place. I am getting 10-12 fps but GPU almost idling.
I would expect a faster CPU would help a bunch for that


----------



## n1sm

@MaxWar

The gpu should never be idling period unless you are on the desktop. Sounds like you have to lock your card may be overheating or throttling. Run rivatuner osd with precision x or aferburner and hwinfo64. It should be able to give you an idea where the neck occurs, but I assure you it isn't that x5460.

I honestly cannot comment on those games but i run BF3/4 easily @ 60fps. BF3 can be run at high-ultra and bf4 can be run at med-high. This is all the vram issue.

I'd run that osd tho it'll tell you the real deal.

Nic


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> @Maxwar
> 
> The gpu should never be idling period unless you are on the desktop. Sounds like you have to lock your card may be overheating or throttling. Run rivatuner osd with precision x or aferburner and hwinfo64. It should be able to give you an idea where the neck occurs, but I assure you it isn't that x5460.
> 
> I honestly cannot comment on those games but i run BF3/4 easily @ 60fps. BF3 can be run at high-ultra and bf4 can be run at med-high. This is all the vram issue.
> 
> I'd run that osd tho it'll tell you the real deal.
> 
> Nic


'Idling' was a figure of speech, not meant literally. In truth I mean like 20-30% Gpu usage maybe, I am using Asus GPU tweak which is exactly the same as those programs to monitor GPU activity. I assure you the GPU is not throttling.
While the game is running though it shows some healthy activity on one of the CPU core, 80% +

For some reason I never see one of my core run to constant 100% except when running prime95.


----------



## deezdrama

My ep45 ud3l mobo says its version f9 1/27/2010 in cpuz....

So i should be good to go with the x5460 i ordered without any bios flash or anything right?

Just set bios to default before the swap?


----------



## razer225

Hello. I've got Asus p5e3 with lates bios and thinking about doing this mod with xeon e5440 processor. Does my motherboard support this cpu or I'll need to flash it?


----------



## falagar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lo2zak*
> 
> Sounds like you can actually remove BIOS chip from motherboard. You can try to flash it again if you have mobo with compatible chip socket lying around.
> Have USB drive with flash and BIOS file for bricked board, power up other mobo, boot to flash, swap BIOS chips while good mobo is running, flash bricked mobo chip, swap back.
> Have you tried it this way? I managed to recover from few failed OC this way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Athlon XP 1700+ days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask around, you might be lucky. Or try your local computer store. They might help you for a few quid.
> If chip is crap I would order new one flashed with newest BIOS for you motherboard.
> I paid 10£ week ago for one from Netherlands.
> 
> Good luck


Hi,

Yes I tried everything.

Nevermind : I just ordered a new chip. I should receive it in 3 or 4 days ;-). If I'm lucky, I'll be able to flash mine again and sell this one







.


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razer225*
> 
> Hello. I've got Asus p5e3 with lates bios and thinking about doing this mod with xeon e5440 processor. Does my motherboard support this cpu or I'll need to flash it?


You can look for your motherboard cpu compatibility list, if it supports 1333mhz FSB and latest C2Q you should be good to go, but for smoother booting and speedstep you might need microcodes in your bios.


----------



## chrome-187

ok now i'm confused... do i need to upgrade or not? lol

i'll upgrade to a haswell or ivy bridge if its going to help my gaming.. i game at 1080p and it will be only for gaming.. no video editing, recording etc, gaming only.. i'm 32 years old and dont care about recording my gaming... i got other things to do

i'll upgrade if its going to help the gaming... if not, maybe i'll just get a x5460 or x5470 to o/c just for fun.. but the prices are going up thanks to threads like this lol... x5460 are now $80-$90 and x5470's $140!!!!

for that price i'll just get the haswell or ivy bridge which ever one overclocks better... OR i'll just stick with what i got if i will not see any difference in gaming by upgrading... i do not want to upgrade if there will be no real world fps boost


----------



## cdoublejj

so is there like a 775 club or a 775 SLASH 771 club? i like the old core 2 duos and they still have some life left in them yet.


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legija*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/1400#post_21601789
> 
> andep35-ds3 with microcodes 10676 and 1067a
> 
> ep35-ds3.zip 609k .zip file


Will this work for a p35c-ds3r? It is not the newest bios available F4 I do Know that.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> My ep45 ud3l mobo says its version f9 1/27/2010 in cpuz....
> 
> So i should be good to go with the x5460 i ordered without any bios flash or anything right?
> 
> Just set bios to default before the swap?


I didn't even set my bios to stock. I ran 3.8ghz on the chip without even knowing it. The dude who had the board had a q6600 or e8500 on it. Ran like a charm because those chips require much higher core voltage than the xeon did. I did notice temps higher when i booted windows and into hwmonitor tho. Then i saw OMG 1.45 vcore LOL and promptly shut down the system and changed it to 1.381 which my other C0 chip runs on my 780i sli.

This thing runs like a champ even better than the sli board for fps and smoothness. There has to be some bios setting I am missing that is causing that machine to run so much more sluggish than the one with the gigabyte board.

At any rate, i'd say clip the socket and pop the chip in. Go nuts with it if your cooling is good o.c 4.5ghz on first boot.

I do however suggest a h60/hyper212+ or evo as those are good coolers. the h212+ is a cheap cooler too, my local microcenter has them for some $17.99 now b.c the newer ones are out.

Nic


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> I didn't even set my bios to stock. I ran 3.8ghz on the chip without even knowing it. The dude who had the board had a q6600 or e8500 on it. Ran like a charm because those chips require much higher core voltage than the xeon did. I did notice temps higher when i booted windows and into hwmonitor tho. Then i saw OMG 1.45 vcore LOL and promptly shut down the system and changed it to 1.381 which my other C0 chip runs on my 780i sli.
> 
> This thing runs like a champ even better than the sli board for fps and smoothness. There has to be some bios setting I am missing that is causing that machine to run so much more sluggish than the one with the gigabyte board.
> 
> At any rate, i'd say clip the socket and pop the chip in. Go nuts with it if your cooling is good o.c 4.5ghz on first boot.
> 
> I do however suggest a h60/hyper212+ or evo as those are good coolers. the h212+ is a cheap cooler too, my local microcenter has them for some $17.99 now b.c the newer ones are out.
> 
> Nic


Sweet, Sounds like an easy chip to OC on this board.

I will be using my coolermaster 212 on the xeon, I have a big tube of arctic silver ive had forever so will use that instead of the newer options out there now.

Once I get the chip in and cooler mounted Ill set it for close to stock speed and a low vcore, make sure temps are good in windows, and start pushing it from there.

Only worry I have is with my memory, its 2gb x 4 sticks of ebay chinese named ddr2800

Well I originally had a pair of matching hyugin - lmao- or whatever its called...

then added a pair of HP ram.

All 4 sticks are ddr2 800 pc6400

Ive read Ill need to push this ram a little to get the clock speeds I want , Ive just forgot about ram timings and multiplyers (2.0D and the other options) so any help ther will be appreciated


----------



## legija

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerNutt197*
> 
> Will this work for a p35c-ds3r? It is not the newest bios available F4 I do Know that.


Nop i make new bios for your mbo and last bios F12

GA-P35C-DS3R.zip 640k .zip file


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome-187*
> 
> ok now i'm confused... do i need to upgrade or not? lol
> 
> i'll upgrade to a haswell or ivy bridge if its going to help my gaming.. i game at 1080p and it will be only for gaming.. no video editing, recording etc, gaming only.. i'm 32 years old and dont care about recording my gaming... i got other things to do
> 
> i'll upgrade if its going to help the gaming... if not, maybe i'll just get a x5460 or x5470 to o/c just for fun.. but the prices are going up thanks to threads like this lol... x5460 are now $80-$90 and x5470's $140!!!!
> 
> for that price i'll just get the haswell or ivy bridge which ever one overclocks better... OR i'll just stick with what i got if i will not see any difference in gaming by upgrading... i do not want to upgrade if there will be no real world fps boost


Please keep in mind that price should be for a pair. When searching Ebay use the lowest price option. I saw some today for mid $40 and low $50 for E0 5460's.


----------



## sipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerNutt197*
> 
> Will this work for a p35c-ds3r? It is not the newest bios available F4 I do Know that.


I will post you a P35C-DS3R bios later tonight. I have it running just fine.

http://valid.canardpc.com/9zuqd6

EDIT: I see that you got bios nevermind.


----------



## CthulhuOO7

So, the largest chip my board can handle is the E5450. (wattage restriction)
Price seems to be hovering at $50, though I have seen them for $30-40 around christmas.

I just paid a little more than that for a BRAND NEW chip.







It's worth the extra $ to me because this thing hasn't been stewing in a server for 50,000 hours straight. Plus, my whole build has only cost $200 up til now thanks to some donated parts, and this will keep it going for some time as a backup gamer/OC'er. Let's hope it pops in with no trouble.


----------



## IgoRRR

How is a hyper212+ compared to a TRUE120?


----------



## bledoliki

Hi everyone!

Need some basics - how to set/configure/calibrate TJ Max for L5410? I`ve done the mod successfully, CPU temp is OK but the cores are "too hot". I mean, these are only the readings by hwmonitor, realtemp gt, etc. I know that the TJ for this Xeon is 70 C.

The mobo is GA-EP43-DS3L bios F9e. Also tried F7 beforehand - same thing.

Any info would be appreciated! Thx.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bledoliki*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Need some basics - how to set/configure/calibrate TJ Max for L5410? I`ve done the mod successfully, CPU temp is OK but the cores are "too hot". I mean, these are only the readings by hwmonitor, realtemp gt, etc. I know that the TJ for this Xeon is 70 C.
> 
> The mobo is GA-EP43-DS3L bios F9e. Also tried F7 beforehand - same thing.
> 
> Any info would be appreciated! Thx.


Change your tj max setting in C:\Program Files\CPUID\HWMonitor\hwmonitorw.ini the tj max settings should be in one of my previous posts i think its 85c but unsure as i was primarily concerned with x series chipsets

Nic


----------



## bledoliki

Hats off! Thx!



Btw, it`s 70 C


----------



## chrome-187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Please keep in mind that price should be for a pair. When searching Ebay use the lowest price option. I saw some today for mid $40 and low $50 for E0 5460's.


i looked again, didn't see any in 40's but i did see one mid 50 and 60


----------



## Bahlzeron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> If anyone is still wondering about Gigabyte EP45-UD3P, my Xeon x5470 worked no problem after plugging it in. Biggest issue was getting the sticker placement down correctly.
> 
> Didn't bother with stock speed tests, went straight to overclocking. Very nice temps so far, VID can't be read by any temp utility but in bios it was 1.225V. Very cool running chip.


Thanks! good to know!.. now I have another question... which x5460 preferable SLBBA (E0 stepping) or SLANP (C0 stepping)?

edit.. duh!.. E0..


----------



## n1sm

@bledoliki

dude if you got a h80 those temps would drop considerably. my x5460s dropped from mid high 40s mid 50s to low 20s high 20s at idle

I bet you could get a screamer out of that with h60/h80 and some shin-etsu x23

Good luck with that build man and keep on OC'n,

Nic


----------



## bledoliki

This is my 1st 771-to-775 mod. Doubt this mobo could do more than FSB415-20, but I`ll give a try. Been using CM 412S at the moment, but I also have h50 cooling i7 3820. Can u imagine?









Once i7 goes under real water, h50 will substitute CM.


----------



## chrome-187

ok i got a x5460 today for $50 off ebay...

but i just noticed for the past 3 years or so however long i've had this q9450 and evga 780i mobo that i've been using bios p03 which is 7 generations old cuz the p10 is out...that could be the reason i've been having so many problems overclocking especially my cpu and gskill ram

well i updated it to the p10 and so far i'm way more stable already @ 3.6ghz 1800fsb on the q9450 and even droped the voltage down to 1.40 v from 1.43... and its actually running 1.392 full load with prime95 and so far 2 hours in and no errors.. oh and i even speed up my ram to cas 5 instead of cas 6... with the p3 bios @ 1.4v prime95 would fail within 2-5 mins.. and im at 2 hours now!! i'm really happy and now i want to play with my q9450 some more and i ordred the x5460 already lol... well i prolly wont have it for a week so it will give me a week to play around with this setup... i was ready to trash the mobo really i thought that the mobo was my issue all along with my i stability crashing freezing issues... but maybe if i updated the bios 3 years ago i would have been happy the last 3 1/2 years.. all along i thought i had a dud mobo.. its the evga A1 version.. im kinda excited to play around with this thing again with the new bios (well really not new 3 years old) not new but new to me lol..

it already seems so much more stable with what i got


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome-187*
> 
> ok i got a x5460 today for $50 off ebay...
> 
> but i just noticed for the past 3 years or so however long i've had this q9450 and evga 780i mobo that i've been using bios p03 which is 7 generations old cuz the p10 is out...that could be the reason i've been having so many problems overclocking especially my cpu and gskill ram
> 
> well i updated it to the p10 and so far i'm way more stable already @ 3.6ghz 1800fsb on the q9450 and even droped the voltage down to 1.40 v from 1.43... and its actually running 1.392 full load with prime95 and so far 2 hours in and no errors.. oh and i even speed up my ram to cas 5 instead of cas 6... with the p3 bios @ 1.4v prime95 would fail within 2-5 mins.. and im at 2 hours now!! i'm really happy and now i want to play with my q9450 some more and i ordred the x5460 already lol... well i prolly wont have it for a week so it will give me a week to play around with this setup... i was ready to trash the mobo really i thought that the mobo was my issue all along with my i stability crashing freezing issues... but maybe if i updated the bios 3 years ago i would have been happy the last 3 1/2 years.. all along i thought i had a dud mobo.. its the evga A1 version.. im kinda excited to play around with this thing again with the new bios (well really not new 3 years old) not new but new to me lol..
> 
> it already seems so much more stable with what i got


Sell the Q9450 and keep the X5460.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome-187*
> 
> ok i got a x5460 today for $50 off ebay...
> 
> but i just noticed for the past 3 years or so however long i've had this q9450 and evga 780i mobo that i've been using bios p03 which is 7 generations old cuz the p10 is out...that could be the reason i've been having so many problems overclocking especially my cpu and gskill ram
> 
> well i updated it to the p10 and so far i'm way more stable already @ 3.6ghz 1800fsb on the q9450 and even droped the voltage down to 1.40 v from 1.43... and its actually running 1.392 full load with prime95 and so far 2 hours in and no errors.. oh and i even speed up my ram to cas 5 instead of cas 6... with the p3 bios @ 1.4v prime95 would fail within 2-5 mins.. and im at 2 hours now!! i'm really happy and now i want to play with my q9450 some more and i ordred the x5460 already lol... well i prolly wont have it for a week so it will give me a week to play around with this setup... i was ready to trash the mobo really i thought that the mobo was my issue all along with my i stability crashing freezing issues... but maybe if i updated the bios 3 years ago i would have been happy the last 3 1/2 years.. all along i thought i had a dud mobo.. its the evga A1 version.. im kinda excited to play around with this thing again with the new bios (well really not new 3 years old) not new but new to me lol..
> 
> it already seems so much more stable with what i got


4.0ghz synced ram @ 1.381v 9.5x422 keep your mcp @ 1.55-1.60v whatever your ram timings are youll be fine. i run the p10 bios it will run awesome and smash everything that isn't newer gen i5/i7/bd/pd

i've looked at the #s my upstairs box is running circles around my downstairs and its just auto settings 6500 cpumark is fantastic.

Nic


----------



## chrome-187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> 4.0ghz synced ram @ 1.381v 9.5x422 keep your mcp @ 1.55-1.60v whatever your ram timings are youll be fine. i run the p10 bios it will run awesome and smash everything that isn't newer gen i5/i7/bd/pd
> 
> i've looked at the #s my upstairs box is running circles around my downstairs and its just auto settings 6500 cpumark is fantastic.
> 
> Nic


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> 4.0ghz synced ram @ 1.381v 9.5x422 keep your mcp @ 1.55-1.60v whatever your ram timings are youll be fine. i run the p10 bios it will run awesome and smash everything that isn't newer gen i5/i7/bd/pd
> 
> i've looked at the #s my upstairs box is running circles around my downstairs and its just auto settings 6500 cpumark is fantastic.
> 
> Nic


mcp @ 1.55-1.60v? which one is that? if thats the one i think it is you arent s

i had my mcp on auto and auto put it at 1.50... you really dont have to change the mcp voltage do you? i changed the spp to 1.45 because i have 4 sticks of ram..heard 4 sticks of ram is hard on the north bridge.......and i changed the fsb voltage of cpu to 1.3v cuz (auto) put it at 1.3 when o/ced to 3.6... so instead of it always changing i put there manually...

so you have the same board? seems like u have to pump alot of juice into cpu's on this board... still not real sure either on everything i need to disable or enable in bios to hellp with stability... its been a couple years since i've messed with this rig.. i left pc gaming and went to console gaming cuz of the competition and the xim adapter which enables you to use kb and mouse on console... pc games are just so glitchy and run bad most of the time.. i lost my patience to say the least... but im back to give it another shot

i just tried to change my ram from 1000 to 1066 which is what its rated to run at @ 55515..BUT when i save and quit my motherboard beeps and i have to put it back @ 1000mhz on ram...i switched it from 2.2v to 2.1v i'm testing now to see if thats stable.. and upped my mcp to 1.550.. not real sure if i had to really do that one or not


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome-187*
> 
> ok i got a x5460 today for $50 off ebay...
> 
> but i just noticed for the past 3 years or so however long i've had this q9450 and evga 780i mobo that i've been using bios p03 which is 7 generations old cuz the p10 is out...that could be the reason i've been having so many problems overclocking especially my cpu and gskill ram
> 
> well i updated it to the p10 and so far i'm way more stable already @ 3.6ghz 1800fsb on the q9450 and even droped the voltage down to 1.40 v from 1.43... and its actually running 1.392 full load with prime95 and so far 2 hours in and no errors.. oh and i even speed up my ram to cas 5 instead of cas 6... with the p3 bios @ 1.4v prime95 would fail within 2-5 mins.. and im at 2 hours now!! i'm really happy and now i want to play with my q9450 some more and i ordred the x5460 already lol... well i prolly wont have it for a week so it will give me a week to play around with this setup... i was ready to trash the mobo really i thought that the mobo was my issue all along with my i stability crashing freezing issues... but maybe if i updated the bios 3 years ago i would have been happy the last 3 1/2 years.. all along i thought i had a dud mobo.. its the evga A1 version.. im kinda excited to play around with this thing again with the new bios (well really not new 3 years old) not new but new to me lol..
> 
> it already seems so much more stable with what i got


sounds like your getting on good with that mobo,
im kinda in the same boat...having to relearn all the overclock settings i did years ago.

That xeon should be nice.... I just ordered one for my ep45 mobo, should be here friday to play with.

You got way better ram than me, im afraid it will be my weaklink in a monster overclock. Its only cheap ddr2 800.

I wish old ddr2 1066 wasnt three times the price of ddr3... anyone know any good places to find some deals on ddr2?

I had to pay pretty steep just for the 2gbx4 sticks of old hp ddr2 800 with pretty crappy stock 6 6 6 18 timings at 400...

Its always fun to squeeze some extra performance from an old faithfull rig though, let us know how that xeon clocks


----------



## DeadSkull

Anybody got tips or trick for installing the stickers?

I managed to get my x5470 working quickly, but now I am trying to install stickers onto x5460 and I keep running into the mobo reboot issue.


----------



## bledoliki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Anybody got tips or trick for installing the stickers?
> 
> I managed to get my x5470 working quickly, but now I am trying to install stickers onto x5460 and I keep running into the mobo reboot issue.


Not all the stickers work fine.. Have you tried with another one?


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Anybody got tips or trick for installing the stickers?
> 
> I managed to get my x5470 working quickly, but now I am trying to install stickers onto x5460 and I keep running into the mobo reboot issue.


My sticker on my X5460 looks pretty spot on and centered with a magnifying glass but the mobo reboots randomly when using a Striker Extreme II.
Yet the same cpu and sticker work just fine in a P5Q. I wonder if some particular sockets are not more capricious about the presence of the sticker.


----------



## ipdialup

Hi,

One thing I have noticed with these Xeon CPU's on my P5Q SER is that the thermal limit for CPU throttling is rather low.

I have successfully got an E5450 E0 stepping running on my motherboard (replaced a Q6600), I posted my moded bios here previously.

Had it clocked upto 4Ghz+ but temp's were through the roof (90C on 1.4v).

My cooling system is an Arctic Freezer 7 (arctic silver 5 paste), and when clocked to 3.6Ghz on 1.256v (Lowest to prevent BSOD), I have noticed when I max all cores once the CPU temp starts to exceed 65C-67C the multiplier drops down and the CPU is thermally throttling.

I can of course force the multiplier to 9 in the bios to keep it pegged at 3.6Ghz but I like speed step enabled to keep things slow when not doing anything CPU taxing.

My old Q6600 @ 3.2Ghz never suffered any thermal throttle and that max'ed around 70C when fully loaded, in the same rig.

So the thermal limit for throttling on these 45nm Xeon CPU's is a bit lower than desktop CPU's you will need a very good air cooler to keep it under it's throttle limits even at 3.6Ghz, let alone 4Ghz+

IpD.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipdialup*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> One thing I have noticed with these Xeon CPU's on my P5Q SER is that the thermal limit for CPU throttling is rather low.
> 
> I have successfully got an E5450 E0 stepping running on my motherboard (replaced a Q6600), I posted my moded bios here previously.
> 
> Had it clocked upto 4Ghz+ but temp's were through the roof (90C on 1.4v).
> 
> My cooling system is an Arctic Freezer 7 (arctic silver 5 paste), and when clocked to 3.6Ghz on 1.256v (Lowest to prevent BSOD), I have noticed when I max all cores once the CPU temp starts to exceed 65C-67C the multiplier drops down and the CPU is thermally throttling.
> 
> I can of course force the multiplier to 9 in the bios to keep it pegged at 3.6Ghz but I like speed step enabled to keep things slow when not doing anything CPU taxing.
> 
> My old Q6600 @ 3.2Ghz never suffered any thermal throttle and that max'ed around 70C when fully loaded, in the same rig.
> 
> So the thermal limit for throttling on these 45nm Xeon CPU's is a bit lower than desktop CPU's you will need a very good air cooler to keep it under it's throttle limits even at 3.6Ghz, let alone 4Ghz+
> 
> IpD.


I have been saying this for like the last 3-weeks and while some people do listen, others tend not to. For all the new guys pls get a hyper212+ or a refurb corsair h60/h80.

There also are the guys who get on here asking if "THIS MOTHERBOARD WORKS with XXXXX chip". All you have to do is get on the thread, search what board you have and what cpu. Nine times out of ten it comes up.

I just don't get it.

Don't be super cheap, just sort of cheap.

*End rant*

Nic


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> sounds like your getting on good with that mobo,
> im kinda in the same boat...having to relearn all the overclock settings i did years ago.
> 
> That xeon should be nice.... I just ordered one for my ep45 mobo, should be here friday to play with.
> 
> You got way better ram than me, im afraid it will be my weaklink in a monster overclock. Its only cheap ddr2 800.
> 
> I wish old ddr2 1066 wasnt three times the price of ddr3... anyone know any good places to find some deals on ddr2?
> 
> I had to pay pretty steep just for the 2gbx4 sticks of old hp ddr2 800 with pretty crappy stock 6 6 6 18 timings at 400...
> 
> Its always fun to squeeze some extra performance from an old faithfull rig though, let us know how that xeon clocks


this is the stuff i used to get that 4.0ghz @ 1011mhz 5-5-5-18 timing for my ep45-ud3l it pcmarked as high as my 780i SLI system easily has more room to go as the cooler for me is the drawback. I knew i shouldn't have given my spare h60 to a friend.


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> sounds like your getting on good with that mobo,
> im kinda in the same boat...having to relearn all the overclock settings i did years ago.
> 
> That xeon should be nice.... I just ordered one for my ep45 mobo, should be here friday to play with.
> 
> You got way better ram than me, im afraid it will be my weaklink in a monster overclock. Its only cheap ddr2 800.
> 
> I wish old ddr2 1066 wasnt three times the price of ddr3... anyone know any good places to find some deals on ddr2?
> 
> I had to pay pretty steep just for the 2gbx4 sticks of old hp ddr2 800 with pretty crappy stock 6 6 6 18 timings at 400...
> 
> Its always fun to squeeze some extra performance from an old faithfull rig though, let us know how that xeon clocks
> 
> 
> 
> this is the stuff i used to get that 4.0ghz @ 1011mhz 5-5-5-18 timing for my ep45-ud3l it pcmarked as high as my 780i SLI system easily has more room to go as the cooler for me is the drawback. I knew i shouldn't have given my spare h60 to a friend.
Click to expand...

I guess there is ddr2 out there that isnt too pricey.
I just hate to dump anymore cash into an old platform like this, but its just really fun to squeeze the most out of these old rigs and still be able to game with ppl with there high end i7 setups.

Is the h60 really that good for oc'ing?

I thought i remembered back in the day reading a good air cooler will perform as good as an h60?

I have a 212 that has kept this oc'd q66 nice and cool, i keep the included fan pushing out from the back and got a big high dollar fan (forget name at moment) that i pulled from my fishtanks canopy when i bought this 150g fish tank that was setup with high dollar saltwater gear i never used.

Im getting a good sized tax refund and should probablly just move on, but i need a new vehicle so might just throw a new psu and gtx 760 in this xeon frankenrig.

Been reading about ram and fsb speeds but still cant figure out if i can unlink my ram and push fsb really high without overdriving ram.

















Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## deezdrama

Oh... it wasnt a fan i pulled from my fishtank.... i just remembered... i thought about doing that but got a good 120mm fan and fan controller online.... so i can control the fan speed manually from a knob on the back, been working great... anyway...i dont think heat will be my issue but probablly figuring out how to push fsb without frying or having unstable cheap hp ram

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> My sticker on my X5460 looks pretty spot on and centered with a magnifying glass but the mobo reboots randomly when using a Striker Extreme II.
> Yet the same cpu and sticker work just fine in a P5Q. I wonder if some particular sockets are not more capricious about the presence of the sticker.


I guess it is the way the cpu pins on the mobo make contact with the adapter. I guess depending on mobo, some cpu pins are bent differently. Thanks, repped.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> I guess there is ddr2 out there that isnt too pricey.
> I just hate to dump anymore cash into an old platform like this, but its just really fun to squeeze the most out of these old rigs and still be able to game with ppl with there high end i7 setups.
> 
> Is the h60 really that good for oc'ing?
> 
> I thought i remembered back in the day reading a good air cooler will perform as good as an h60?
> 
> I have a 212 that has kept this oc'd q66 nice and cool, i keep the included fan pushing out from the back and got a big high dollar fan (forget name at moment) that i pulled from my fishtanks canopy when i bought this 150g fish tank that was setup with high dollar saltwater gear i never used.
> 
> Im getting a good sized tax refund and should probablly just move on, but i need a new vehicle so might just throw a new psu and gtx 760 in this xeon frankenrig.
> 
> Been reading about ram and fsb speeds but still cant figure out if i can unlink my ram and push fsb really high without overdriving ram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


Honestly from what i've seen the corsair h60 is about as efficent as a hyper212+ but the corsair is about the same price wise and i've seen some graphs that show it cools better in push-pull config than a h212+.

It also adds in that extra *BLING BLING* factor to a rig when you got a nice windowed case a gtx gpu and some nice wire tucking action going on. Throw the h212+ in you get *meh* but throw a h60 in and you get from most people *drool*!

It's all about resale value now for me. I have 2 systems that may be parted with if i can find a few ssd's on the cheap. If anyone has a 120 that is reasonable and above 75% life left pm me.

At any rate ssd+h212 = meh ssd+h60=drool

Nic


----------



## deezdrama

Lol.... your right on that, watercooling is definatelly more droolworthy, but i just need to cool this chip and already have the 212 lol

I was just hoping someone would know how i can push the crap out of my fsb while keeping my ram at rated speed and timings or if its possible









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## chrome-187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> sounds like your getting on good with that mobo,
> im kinda in the same boat...having to relearn all the overclock settings i did years ago.
> 
> That xeon should be nice.... I just ordered one for my ep45 mobo, should be here friday to play with.
> 
> You got way better ram than me, im afraid it will be my weaklink in a monster overclock. Its only cheap ddr2 800.
> 
> I wish old ddr2 1066 wasnt three times the price of ddr3... anyone know any good places to find some deals on ddr2?
> 
> I had to pay pretty steep just for the 2gbx4 sticks of old hp ddr2 800 with pretty crappy stock 6 6 6 18 timings at 400...
> 
> Its always fun to squeeze some extra performance from an old faithfull rig though, let us know how that xeon clocks


yep ... i was knew everything 3 years ago as in what settings to change etc... now i have no idea, lol... i mean some of them i remember but some i do not... as in like what to disable which is enabled by default...

yes i know about the ram bro... you can buy 32gb of dd3 for the price of 8gb of ddr2... i know... i bit my lip a year ago and ordered another set of ddr2 anyway... i paid $90 for 2 sticks of 2gb memory to match my other 2 sticks... it was a hard pill to swallow... but at the same time i didnt want to upgrade my cpu, ram, and mobo it was still more cost effective to buy the ddr2 in my situation...

now i'm pretty busy at work so i could really upgrade the cpu, mobo, and ram really no problem right now... but i still was persuaded to stay with what i got just a cpu upgrade... we'll see... if i dont get that xeon to 4 or 4.1ghz i'll be very unhappy i did this... we'll see though... i wont get the x5460 until monday going buy ups tracking info... all good though i guess


----------



## chrome-187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> I guess there is ddr2 out there that isnt too pricey.
> I just hate to dump anymore cash into an old platform like this, but its just really fun to squeeze the most out of these old rigs and still be able to game with ppl with there high end i7 setups.
> 
> Is the h60 really that good for oc'ing?
> 
> I thought i remembered back in the day reading a good air cooler will perform as good as an h60?
> 
> I have a 212 that has kept this oc'd q66 nice and cool, i keep the included fan pushing out from the back and got a big high dollar fan (forget name at moment) that i pulled from my fishtanks canopy when i bought this 150g fish tank that was setup with high dollar saltwater gear i never used.
> 
> Im getting a good sized tax refund and should probablly just move on, but i need a new vehicle so might just throw a new psu and gtx 760 in this xeon frankenrig.
> 
> Been reading about ram and fsb speeds but still cant figure out if i can unlink my ram and push fsb really high without overdriving ram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


i went with a 770.. got it for $300 off ebay... i was looking at the 760 too but they are still 240-280 range... the 770 would be well worth picking over the 760 IMO... believe me i didnt want to get an expensive card either... but with our setups i dont think we will bottleneck a 770... i'm sure by the time i upgrade from 770 i'll prolly have to rebuild.. but atm.. i'm going to test n see


----------



## chrome-187

and for myself i have the OCZ vendetta and it keeps my q9450 pretty cool IMO... at 1.435 v prime 95 full load my cores hit 72 max and thats on 2 the other 2 were in 60's... and @ 1.4v i'm at 65c... and if the xeon runs even cooler than the q9450 i think i'm good on the cooling right?

what do you think


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome-187*
> 
> and for myself i have the OCZ vendetta and it keeps my q9450 pretty cool IMO... at 1.435 v prime 95 full load my cores hit 72 max and thats on 2 the other 2 were in 60's... and @ 1.4v i'm at 65c... and if the xeon runs even cooler than the q9450 i think i'm good on the cooling right?
> 
> what do you think


you should be. I know that my h80 @ 1.45 vcore hangs out around 65-70 load on p95 large-tft. Sounds like that cooler is up to par.

Nic


----------



## US Unkown

I have an asus P5B Deluxe motherboard that supports up to a q9650 processor. I just did this update with an E5430 xeon cpu... If you go into the bios it see it as an xeon processor at 2.68 megahertz but when it boots up it come up with the unknown cpu and that the bios needs to be updated. The board is on the sheet as being able to do this mod with an updated bios. I have the last know bios update to1238 from Asus.. I tried to update the bios to include the 771 code but it will not take all three of the parts needed to do it. it comes up with not enough memory and will bomb out.. Can anyone help me.. It would be greatly appreciated.. Thanks you in advance..


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *US Unkown*
> 
> I have an asus P5B Deluxe motherboard that supports up to a q9650 processor. I just did this update with an E5430 xeon cpu... If you go into the bios it see it as an xeon processor at 2.68 megahertz but when it boots up it come up with the unknown cpu and that the bios needs to be updated. The board is on the sheet as being able to do this mod with an updated bios. I have the last know bios update to1238 from Asus.. I tried to update the bios to include the 771 code but it will not take all three of the parts needed to do it. it comes up with not enough memory and will bomb out.. Can anyone help me.. It would be greatly appreciated.. Thanks you in advance..


Delete some old entries until you have enough space for all three 771 microcode files.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome-187*
> 
> and for myself i have the OCZ vendetta and it keeps my q9450 pretty cool IMO... at 1.435 v prime 95 full load my cores hit 72 max and thats on 2 the other 2 were in 60's... and @ 1.4v i'm at 65c... and if the xeon runs even cooler than the q9450 i think i'm good on the cooling right?
> 
> what do you think


Do not count on the 5460 running cooler. The Q9450 is a 95w TDP chip...the 5460 is a 120w. My old 5460 E0 would run 4.037GHZ all day long at 1.288v and my 5470 runs daily at 4.33Ghz on 1.33v amd they both refuse to idle under 40C...my 5470 idles at 43-44C on an H70 cooler with push/pull.

That being said, my load temps aren't bad at all and that is what you should be most concerned with. My highest load temp on my 5460 was about 62C running intel burn test for 20 minutes. the 5470 is about 68C...keep in mind this is the max. temp recorded for any given core and both were fully stable IMO. I'm not talking P'95 stable as i dont swear by it.

The reason being there is not a single processor in this world that is errata free....if you find one please let me know. So to me running P'95 is rather monotonous and tedious. Chances are good if you can pass OCCT for an hour you should be fine for gaming and other everyday task that dont require your cpu to be pinned at near 100% usage for hours on end.

I do not recommend a consistent load temp of more than 70C on all cores. Keep in mind you have a vinyl adapter attached to the bottom of your cpu. I will report back my temps with the Corsair H110 I have coming as well as data for the 5470's i have coming as well. They are a matched pair of an "A471" batch. Kind of middle of the road. Hopefully they are cream of the crop and can help me hit that 5Ghz mark as i have a date with the i5 4670K's passmark score!!!

I hope it ends with me taking it home and F***ing it lol


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Do not count on the 5460 running cooler. The Q9450 is a 95w TDP chip...the 5460 is a 120w. My old 5460 E0 would run 4.037GHZ all day long at 1.288v and my 5470 runs daily at 4.33Ghz on 1.33v amd they both refuse to idle under 40C...my 5470 idles at 43-44C on an H70 cooler with push/pull.
> 
> That being said, my load temps aren't bad at all and that is what you should be most concerned with. My highest load temp on my 5460 was about 62C running intel burn test for 20 minutes. the 5470 is about 68C...keep in mind this is the max. temp recorded for any given core and both were fully stable IMO. I'm not talking P'95 stable as i dont swear by it.I hope it ends with me taking it home and F***ing it lol


Wow man, my max tempsare lower than yours are by far with the h80. im seeing mid 50s on ibt w/hwmonitor. Damn, i knew i should have gone with the 5470s. This has proven, skimping on such a cheap mod was stupid...


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> Wow man, my max tempsare lower than yours are by far with the h80. im seeing mid 50s on ibt w/hwmonitor. Damn, i knew i should have gone with the 5470s. This has proven, skimping on such a cheap mod was stupid...


Yea sometimes people forget how far the 10x multi really stretches...a 500FSB is 5Ghz. For me it was a no brainer considering a Q9650 is still over $100.

The only thing that really sucks is 5Ghz is going to take a ton of vcore to get a validation and passmark run. I tried at 1.55vcore and my temps idle were almost 70C not too mention it kept hardlocking at the welcome screen. Even my load temps at 4.8Ghz were low 90C...way too much for me.

I am confident the H110 will bring those down to around 75C...if not i may have to resort to a custom loop.


----------



## MaxWar

For some temps references on air cooling:

X5460 on Asus P5q 4.03Ghz 1.33v.
Results of over 6 hours of Prime95 blend test, 0 errors, running ThermalRight True Black 120 with 1 fan and fresh AS5.


----------



## chrome-187

so if no one uses prime95 for stability tests what should i use these days? back 3 years ago if it wasnt prime stable for 48 hours using the
"small FFTs" settings in prime95 then your overclock was not considered stable?

has that now changed to another program or setting in prime95? cuz really a stock cpu will run the small FFTs test for days with no errors.. but if you overclock sometimes it fails in 1-5 mins or instantly on atleast one core.... sometimes it takes one core 30mins to 5 hours hours of the small FFTs test to get an error...and if its fails then its considered an unstable overclock...

like guy above running the "blend test" thats not considered stable in my days of overclocking


----------



## MaxWar

I ran small FFT for about 45 min but temps were getting pretty high so I gave it a break. There was no errors though.

I agree this might not be enough for a full stability certificate but Ill be getting a haswell board in the following week and be reinstalling so I dont care if its not 100%
in the long. Been running for 2 days with those settings and no crashing. I mainly wanted to share the kind of temps I was getting.
I would not go higher with that setup as prime FFT would eventually get me 15-10c from Tj max after a while.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome-187*
> 
> so if no one uses prime95 for stability tests what should i use these days? back 3 years ago if it wasnt prime stable for 48 hours using the
> "small FFTs" settings in prime95 then your overclock was not considered stable?
> 
> has that now changed to another program or setting in prime95? cuz really a stock cpu will run the small FFTs test for days with no errors.. but if you overclock sometimes it fails in 1-5 mins or instantly on atleast one core.... sometimes it takes one core 30mins to 5 hours hours of the small FFTs test to get an error...and if its fails then its considered an unstable overclock...
> 
> like guy above running the "blend test" thats not considered stable in my days of overclocking


Prime is still my go to for testing, you dont have to let it run hours on end.

I just set it up to loop each test only 2 times, and run it for like 45min and it has time to loop through like 18 tests. Give or take.

I am stress testing in OSX right now and prime fails one core immediately, at stock, but then again I am running into memory errors here and there.

I am crossing my fingers that my northbridge isnt faulty.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome-187*
> 
> so if no one uses prime95 for stability tests what should i use these days? back 3 years ago if it wasnt prime stable for 48 hours using the
> "small FFTs" settings in prime95 then your overclock was not considered stable?
> 
> has that now changed to another program or setting in prime95? cuz really a stock cpu will run the small FFTs test for days with no errors.. but if you overclock sometimes it fails in 1-5 mins or instantly on atleast one core.... sometimes it takes one core 30mins to 5 hours hours of the small FFTs test to get an error...and if its fails then its considered an unstable overclock...
> 
> like guy above running the "blend test" thats not considered stable in my days of overclocking


There is no end all be all program for stability testing. It is more a matter of personal preference. I prefer OCCT because it takes an hour and it has all the read outs you need including cpu temps , usage, memory usage and more. If you are crunching scientific equations or do professional video editing all day then yes by all means it needs to be stable 100%. Do you think people doing those kind of things are interested in this mod to begin with? Probably not. Save the time and the headache and keep it simple


----------



## chrome-187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> There is no end all be all program for stability testing. It is more a matter of personal preference. I prefer OCCT because it takes an hour and it has all the read outs you need including cpu temps , usage, memory usage and more. If you are crunching scientific equations or do professional video editing all day then yes by all means it needs to be stable 100%. Do you think people doing those kind of things are interested in this mod to begin with? Probably not. Save the time and the headache and keep it simple


yea but dont you want to know that your overclock is 100% stable..it would suck if you were gaming or whatever and one core keeps failing and you dont even know it cuz it just stops... the computer dont freeze or anything and your just using 3 cores instead of 4 or 2 cores instead of 4 cuz its failing at your current overclock, but it happen to pass all your blend tests but when it gets to working busy it fails...

kinda like hiring an employee that works when he's in front of you and when you turn your back he takes a indefinate lunch break. lol


----------



## US Unkown

I tried deleting part of the microcode and it still comes up with the same message... Now I am sure what to do next...


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *US Unkown*
> 
> I tried deleting part of the microcode and it still comes up with the same message... Now I am sure what to do next...


Try this, i added all three of them.

p5b-xeon771-microcode.zip 803k .zip file


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> For some temps references on air cooling:
> 
> X5460 on Asus P5q 4.03Ghz 1.33v.
> Results of over 6 hours of Prime95 blend test, 0 errors, running ThermalRight True Black 120 with 1 fan and fresh AS5.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> For some temps references on air cooling:
> 
> X5460 on Asus P5q 4.03Ghz 1.33v.
> Results of over 6 hours of Prime95 blend test, 0 errors, running ThermalRight True Black 120 with 1 fan and fresh AS5.


Well, from what I've seen the thermalright beats the hyper 212 evo by about 3-5 degrees in this review.

Looks like I may have to do a shootout against my h80. Maybe i'll sell one of my setups to buy a thermalright and do a push pull and see how it stacks up against my h80 in push pull.

What're your idle temps @ 4009mhz (9.5x422) I think I was at just below 59c max hottest core on intel burn test which pushes my cpu harder than p95's large-fft test. I let it run thru like 20 passes. Man that program destroys cpus usable power during testing. Couldn't even read websites with that thing running.

Nic


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*


I would need to reboot in fixed multi. I am running speedstep so when idle voltage and clock drop and I hover around 25-30c.


----------



## delgrigorov

Hello,
I want to ask you guys, because I am new in this stuff, can I perform this mod on ASUS P5KPL-AM mobo with G31 chipset?
Thank you.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgrigorov*
> 
> Hello,
> I want to ask you guys, because I am new in this stuff, can I perform this mod on ASUS P5KPL-AM mobo with G31 chipset?
> Thank you.


Please read through this thread to better answer your question. Nobody wants to help people who aren't willing to help themselves first. Not being rude just being honest. Good luck


----------



## DeadSkull

Working on 4.5 Ghz, 24/7 stable with my x5470 and UD3P. 8 Gigs of G.Skill Tridents PI 1200Mhz.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Working on 4.5 Ghz, 24/7 stable with my x5470 and UD3P. 8 Gigs of G.Skill Tridents PI 1200Mhz.


heh, yea rub it in. I can hit everything but 4500mhz b.c of my janky ass C0s. I may put them up on ebay stickered up and all. I want to break 500fsb and I wont be doing it with these hot ass things.

They love vcore though, like 1.6 vcore was sickness and they booted windows and ran fine but temps were stupid high 80s is too much for me, sorry...

Maybe once I start breaking my systems up i'll have a little luck in getting my hands on a 5470.

I have my upstairs machine on craigslist with a spare monitor. Looks like I have a buyer locally that is going to **** himself to get to my place to get the computer. We'll see, the only drawback is I lose one of my 2 gtx 460s. That means no sli on my beloved 780i :-/


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> heh, yea rub it in. I can hit everything but 4500mhz b.c of my janky ass C0s. I may put them up on ebay stickered up and all. I want to break 500fsb and I wont be doing it with these hot ass things.
> 
> They love vcore though, like 1.6 vcore was sickness and they booted windows and ran fine but temps were stupid high 80s is too much for me, sorry...
> 
> Maybe once I start breaking my systems up i'll have a little luck in getting my hands on a 5470.
> 
> I have my upstairs machine on craigslist with a spare monitor. Looks like I have a buyer locally that is going to **** himself to get to my place to get the computer. We'll see, the only drawback is I lose one of my 2 gtx 460s. That means no sli on my beloved 780i :-/


Sell your x5460 on ebay and buy an x5470 or SLBBA x5460.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251432162885&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Well I have been stuck in this Core 2 Quad ERA a Long time they are very amazing chips Paired with a P45 They are really great but the P35 Chipset never disapointed me Either. Today I purchased a LGA 1155 problem is I have no Idea what Bios is on it and I need to Purchase a CPU now I would like to Just get a Sandy Bridge I5 2500k or I72600k I know this board I purchased will run those chips even with the first bios it had et me know any hints on this Thanks I Purchased an MSI (First Ever) I hope I am not let down a Military CLass II board MSI P67A-GD55 B3 to anyone familiar with this board I will lokk for other threads as well Thanks I will be selling all my other stuff shortly on the Bay


----------



## Death Dealer

Got my package in the mail from China, now to mod this g41 and put in a E5420 and 8GB of G-Skill DDR3 Ripjaws, all this for under $100 (cpu was a freebie)


----------



## ngocnghechman

I mod bios for my Asus P5KPL-CM chipset G31 successfully
My CPU xeon [email protected] ~ Core 2 Quad Q9300

when i update Bios 0702 from asus website
Mainboard POST :
" Bios update recomended.
To unleash this CPU's fullpower, please perform Bios update process "

When i update micro code for bios 0702 it's Post:
Please enter Setup to recover Bios setting
Press F1 to Run Setup
Press F2 to load default......
It's OK
Now I'm checking temp of cpu


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerNutt197*
> 
> Well I have been stuck in this Core 2 Quad ERA a Long time they are very amazing chips Paired with a P45 They are really great but the P35 Chipset never disapointed me Either. Today I purchased a LGA 1155 problem is I have no Idea what Bios is on it and I need to Purchase a CPU now I would like to Just get a Sandy Bridge I5 2500k or I72600k I know this board I purchased will run those chips even with the first bios it had et me know any hints on this Thanks I Purchased an MSI (First Ever) I hope I am not let down a Military CLass II board MSI P67A-GD55 B3 to anyone familiar with this board I will lokk for other threads as well Thanks I will be selling all my other stuff shortly on the Bay


I bought a Haswell i5-4670k + mobo and ram yesterday, I decided to sell all my C2Q era stuff while its still worth something. My dad wants to buy my Xeon rig, I will set it up properly for him. That will be a huge upgrade over what he has. While I will not have run that Xeon upgrade for very long, it was worth it nonetheless.


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> I bought a Haswell i5-4670k + mobo and ram yesterday, I decided to sell all my C2Q era stuff while its still worth something. My dad wants to buy my Xeon rig, I will set it up properly for him. That will be a huge upgrade over what he has. While I will not have run that Xeon upgrade for very long, it was worth it nonetheless.


It is Time for some upgrades in My life I work on the Best but for myself being an enthusiast I like to see what I can do with the smallest amount of cash being spent. That Being said I Good Stable PSU is a Must and You can move it to your next Build I have Decent Psus Not the Best That will be my Next Move My little Brother Purchased a cheap case with a 450w Psu years ago it burnt everything on its way out. It is very hard to explain to people things they do not understand I told quite a few people I would build them a solid system Tower for $500 or Less. You can imagine what they said I`ll go to Wal-Mart and get one for $349 on sale. I tell them to make sure they get the Extended Warranty. Life in The IT field can be very Frustrating

I wanted the 32nm Chip for overclocking I read alot about Degridation overclocking Chips or corse in a smaller package they cannot take heat from voltage like say a 65nm Conroe chip but the performace gain clock per clock has to be great my QX6700 was slower than my E8400 in day to day activities unless I loaded up a game then I could see the differance overcloking that Beast was no fun at all lots of Heat


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerNutt197*
> 
> It is Time for some upgrades in My life I work on the Best but for myself being an enthusiast I like to see what I can do with the smallest amount of cash being spent. That Being said I Good Stable PSU is a Must and You can move it to your next Build I have Decent Psus Not the Best That will be my Next Move My little Brother Purchased a cheap case with a 450w Psu years ago it burnt everything on its way out. It is very hard to explain to people things they do not understand I told quite a few people I would build them a solid system Tower for $500 or Less. You can imagine what they said I`ll go to Wal-Mart and get one for $349 on sale. I tell them to make sure they get the Extended Warranty. Life in The IT field can be very Frustrating
> 
> I wanted the 32nm Chip for overclocking I read alot about Degridation overclocking Chips or corse in a smaller package they cannot take heat from voltage like say a 65nm Conroe chip but the performace gain clock per clock has to be great my QX6700 was slower than my E8400 in day to day activities unless I loaded up a game then I could see the differance overcloking that Beast was no fun at all lots of Heat


the average buyer off the streets doesn't understand a gaming rig vs a all in one rig. Those all in ones are just that, not made for anything but checking bank accounts and facebook. Put any of the battlefields, arma series or any really taxing game/program on and they usually **** themselves.

I had a friend who tried the all in one route, promptly returned it after he saw how my $350 build was running games in comparison to his $500 all in one Best Buy purchase. I rolled my eyes and told him, sorry not for sale any more. He asked me "***" and i told him "you dont deserve such a well thought out piece of machinery." go buy a i7 laptop with subpar graphics for $800-900 you'll be happier and so will I.

Now craigslist noobs see full up quad core xeon that plays bf3/4 @ 60fps they crap themselves i got two coming to view one of three rigs.

I figure clear the stable and start afresh.


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerNutt197*
> 
> My little Brother Purchased a cheap case with a 450w Psu years ago it burnt everything on its way out. It is very hard to explain to people things they do not understand I told quite a few people I would build them a solid system Tower for $500 or Less. You can imagine what they said I`ll go to Wal-Mart and get one for $349 on sale. I tell them to make sure they get the Extended Warranty. Life in The IT field can be very Frustrating


I still run the old 486 33 mhz I had as a kid back in 92. Ill play an old Dos game on it from time to time. Still use original PSU


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Death Dealer*
> 
> Got my package in the mail from China, now to mod this g41 and put in a E5420 and 8GB of G-Skill DDR3 Ripjaws, all this for under $100 (cpu was a freebie)


How long did it take for your adapters to arrive?


----------



## deezdrama

I got mine off ebay... anyone know if they are good?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> I got mine off ebay... anyone know if they are good?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


Some adapters are good others aren't. It is hard to tell until you get the product in hand.

The consensus on ebay adapters is that they are rape, price-wise at least. I'm sorry but by the time you order 2 you've paid for a shipment of 10 from a known working source from china. If you really want to stop the cycle you have to be more patient. I'm sorry but, I don't condone blatant inflation/price raping like that.

I know that ebay retailers are in it for the money but at least give us a some justice at least. All this buy 20 for $10 shipped then turn around sell 2 to pay for the whole shipment is plain old thievery. That basically means that 19 of those things are pure profit, even retail doesn't have such high margins for profit.

The same goes with inflation of processor prices, no one should be buying a 4 gen cpu for over $40 unless its the x5470 which should be priced at below $70 shipped.

Just let the market cool down, wait and prices will go down. Law of supply and demand. When the prices are cooled off then buy. If you strike while the coals are hot, you will get burned.

Nic


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> I bought a Haswell i5-4670k + mobo and ram yesterday, I decided to sell all my C2Q era stuff while its still worth something. My dad wants to buy my Xeon rig, I will set it up properly for him. That will be a huge upgrade over what he has. While I will not have run that Xeon upgrade for very long, it was worth it nonetheless.


Damn right it is worth it lol. I tested BF3 for the first time last night. I tried Ultra at 19x12 resolution right out of the gate. The opening train scene I was getting 50's to 60+ fps. The first Iraq mission was a different story. With heavy combat I was anywhere from 30's to 50's fps. I then turned the settings to high and it was like night and day...a constant 70+ fps even in really heavy battles.

Meanwhile, I was keeping an eye on GPU usage...a constant 90% + usage on both cards while on ultra spec. This tells me that my CPU is not the bottleneck. My aging 460's need a new home...its time to see if this Xeon can keep up with current gen cards. I hope to get $120 or better for the pair...we shall see.

This goes to show you guys...you don't need an i7 or i5 to get high fps in games like BF3. I need to find a really cpu bound game preferably a FPS with some sort of benchmark for more accurate comparisons. Shoot me a PM if you have a good one to try...i dont want to stray too far off topic.I'm also looking for a on screen cpu usage utility if anyone knows one.


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Damn right it is worth it lol. I tested BF3 for the first time last night. I tried Ultra at 19x12 resolution right out of the gate. The opening train scene I was getting 50's to 60+ fps. The first Iraq mission was a different story. With heavy combat I was anywhere from 30's to 50's fps. I then turned the settings to high and it was like night and day...a constant 70+ fps even in really heavy battles.
> 
> Meanwhile, I was keeping an eye on GPU usage...a constant 90% + usage on both cards while on ultra spec. This tells me that my CPU is not the bottleneck. My aging 460's need a new home...its time to see if this Xeon can keep up with current gen cards. I hope to get $120 or better for the pair...we shall see.
> 
> This goes to show you guys...you don't need an i7 or i5 to get high fps in games like BF3. I need to find a really cpu bound game preferably a FPS with some sort of benchmark for more accurate comparisons. Shoot me a PM if you have a good one to try...i dont want to stray too far off topic.I'm also looking for a on screen cpu usage utility if anyone knows one.


For some reason Some areas of Skyrim are quite CPU intensive, usually in cities. Especially the City of markarth Is by far the worst. If you go to the top of the map and look down on areas to maximize the number of structures and NPC in the screen, there are several spots where FPS drop to around 40 fps, and GPU is at like 40%. That is on my 4ghz 5460.

Changing CPU clock speed correlates directly to FPS in those areas which proves that it is CPU bound. Interestingly though, lowering my DDR2 from 1066 to 800 also inflicts a pretty notable FPS drop so It would seem but CPU and RAM are being factored in those City FPS drops in skyrim. Monitoring CPU activity during those FPS drops shows activity in the 85% to 100% on the main thread.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> For some reason Some areas of Skyrim are quite CPU intensive, usually in cities. Especially the City of markarth Is by far the worst. If you go to the top of the map and look down on areas to maximize the number of structures and NPC in the screen, there are several spots where FPS drop to around 40 fps, and GPU is at like 40%. That is on my 4ghz 5460.
> 
> Changing CPU clock speed correlates directly to FPS in those areas which proves that it is CPU bound. Interestingly though, lowering my DDR2 from 1066 to 800 also inflicts a pretty notable FPS drop so It would seem but CPU and RAM are being factored in those City FPS drops in skyrim. Monitoring CPU activity during those FPS drops shows activity in the 85% to 100% on the main thread.


More memory or higher fsb?

I never ran into cpu issues with Skyrim w/ Q9650 at 4.4 or xeon. I have plenty of Skyrim mods installed too and usually my gpu takes the brunt of the load.


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> More memory or higher fsb?
> 
> I never ran into cpu issues with Skyrim w/ Q9650 at 4.4 or xeon. I have plenty of Skyrim mods installed too and usually my gpu takes the brunt of the load.


Lowering memory clock from 1066mhz to 800mhz induced a notable drop of max FPS.

I can run Skyrim with constant 60 fps 97% of the time, and I have a mod to show FPS its just locked to 60 nearly all the time. Some areas will make my GPU struggle and cause some FPS drops, those are always forests areas with lots of plants. I suspect it is because I have shadows on plants and grass and that is quite taxing to GPU.

But the areas that I am talking that are CPU bound are very few, you might not notice them at all, especially at 4.4. The easiest way to get CPU bottleneck in Skyrim is to take a stroll around Markarth while monitoring FPS. I tried on two similarly specced PC and experienced the same. Agreed I run the game at pretty high specs, maybe things Like high draw distance and long actor/item fade distance etc that I am using is what makes those Drops pop out.


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> Some adapters are good others aren't. It is hard to tell until you get the product in hand.
> 
> The consensus on ebay adapters is that they are rape, price-wise at least. I'm sorry but by the time you order 2 you've paid for a shipment of 10 from a known working source from china. If you really want to stop the cycle you have to be more patient. I'm sorry but, I don't condone blatant inflation/price raping like that.
> 
> I know that ebay retailers are in it for the money but at least give us a some justice at least. All this buy 20 for $10 shipped then turn around sell 2 to pay for the whole shipment is plain old thievery. That basically means that 19 of those things are pure profit, even retail doesn't have such high margins for profit.
> 
> The same goes with inflation of processor prices, no one should be buying a 4 gen cpu for over $40 unless its the x5470 which should be priced at below $70 shipped.
> 
> Just let the market cool down, wait and prices will go down. Law of supply and demand. When the prices are cooled off then buy. If you strike while the coals are hot, you will get burned.
> 
> Nic


Totally agreed, thats why is i ordered a shipment of 10 from China for ~6 dollars than order 1 on Ebay for 6 because i felt raped if i order from Ebay.


----------



## deezdrama

I understand but felt 2 stickers for $7 and getting them in a few days instead of 5 weeks wasnt too outragious

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> I understand but felt 2 stickers for $7 and getting them in a few days instead of 5 weeks wasnt too outragious
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


I am okay with waiting, i am not in a hurry at all.


----------



## deezdrama

Biggest thing...was i wasnt sure where to source them overseas, and purchases on ebay are relatively safe and seen them on there so bit the bullet

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> Some adapters are good others aren't. It is hard to tell until you get the product in hand.
> 
> The consensus on ebay adapters is that they are rape, price-wise at least. I'm sorry but by the time you order 2 you've paid for a shipment of 10 from a known working source from china. If you really want to stop the cycle you have to be more patient. I'm sorry but, I don't condone blatant inflation/price raping like that.
> 
> I know that ebay retailers are in it for the money but at least give us a some justice at least. All this buy 20 for $10 shipped then turn around sell 2 to pay for the whole shipment is plain old thievery. That basically means that 19 of those things are pure profit, even retail doesn't have such high margins for profit.
> 
> The same goes with inflation of processor prices, no one should be buying a 4 gen cpu for over $40 unless its the x5470 which should be priced at below $70 shipped.
> 
> Just let the market cool down, wait and prices will go down. Law of supply and demand. When the prices are cooled off then buy. If you strike while the coals are hot, you will get burned.
> 
> Nic


I agree with you on the adapters...when I was selling them I was asking 2 for $6 with free shipping. Nobody seemed to want them back then...I raised it to 2 for $8 shipped and they sold in a week's time. Yea I made some profit....but I also spent alot of time sending them out. Gas to drive to the post office 2 or 3 times a week wasn't free lol.

As for the prices of Xeon's...In all honesty we should be paying a hell of a lot more if you consider the price of a Q9650. Essentially the quality of the processor is very similar if not better. This was a good reason I went for the top dog 5470. Yea it may have been $150 for the first pair...but I wasn't willing to wait around for them to be $150 a piece.

Really we should all be fortunate that the pricing is still within reason. At least for the next couple years the prices will probably NOT get any lower. Hell...a 5470 at $100 is still a not so bad price when you think about it. A Q9650 E0 is $120 or better...and with the 5470 you are guaranteed an E0 chip. Let's all embrace it while keeping it on the DL, then we may have a chance to keep the pricing within reason for say the next 3-6 months.

Regardless I didn't once feel i was robbing people with a 2 for $8 deal...most people got theirs in 3-4days. Way better than 3-4 weeks


----------



## deezdrama

Checked my tracking and looks like my x5460 and sticker will both be here tomorrow.

The guy on ebay i bought it from had it listed as slbba in the title but then in the description it said slbba slanp so i messaged him after buying, stating i was under the impression i was getting an slbba and if he could confirm.
I never received a response but notice he now has the slbba and slanp chips listed seperately and the slanps are 43 and slbba's 53.

I paid $53 so hoping i got the slbba.

Anyway... i have a brand new nzxt case i never used and a few 775 mobos laying around.

Probably build my xeon/ud3l rig in my new nzxt case, and peice together another rig with the q6600 to give to my nephew (maybe get a x5450 for it)

Anyway... im glad i stumbled apon this mod... its fun tinkering with old equipment.

Just wondering.. do you guys think a gtx 770 would be bottlenecked at all in 4ghz xeon setup? What would be the best card you would put in this?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Checked my tracking and looks like my x5460 and sticker will both be here tomorrow.
> 
> The guy on ebay i bought it from had it listed as slbba in the title but then in the description it said slbba slanp so i messaged him after buying, stating i was under the impression i was getting an slbba and if he could confirm.
> I never received a response but notice he now has the slbba and slanp chips listed seperately and the slanps are 43 and slbba's 53.
> 
> I paid $53 so hoping i got the slbba.
> 
> Anyway... i have a brand new nzxt case i never used and a few 775 mobos laying around.
> 
> Probably build my xeon/ud3l rig in my new nzxt case, and peice together another rig with the q6600 to give to my nephew (maybe get a x5450 for it)
> 
> Anyway... im glad i stumbled apon this mod... its fun tinkering with old equipment.
> 
> Just wondering.. do you guys think a gtx 770 would be bottlenecked at all in 4ghz xeon setup? What would be the best card you would put in this?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


I've got a water cooled 7970 paired with my X5460. No bottleneck that I can tell. I think you'd be fine with just about any single GPU setup. With these Xeons at 4GHz+ they're on par with a stock i5.


----------



## deezdrama

Sweet....

Just got home from work and found a slbba in the mailbox....woot!

No mod sticker yet tho.

Probablly perform rig surgery this weekend as long as my sticker shows up.

I wonder if i will notice any fps gains just by swapping my 3.2ghz q66 with a 4ghz x5460 and still running the same gtx 650ti on games like dayz? I think dayz is still badly optimized since its in alpha and i think its cpu dependant so it will be sweet if i see some gains untill i can order my new psu and vid card

Can anyone tell me anything else worth noting based on the numbers printed on the chip?










Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## pioneerisloud

Anybody care to help me out here?

I've got the following:
Gigabyte P43 motherboard (exact model, I can likely pull up easy enough)
Xeon X5470 and a Q6600 (for testing)

The problem:
It works flawlessly with the Q6600, even at 333 x 9 for 3GHz.

If I put in the pin modded X5470, it'll POST. But it won't boot to Windows. I've tried various OC settings, but nothing seems to bring it to full life. Any suggestions? BIOS update maybe (I thought I was already on the latest), or perhaps the sticker? I'd think the sticker would cause a failure to POST though, not a failure to boot windows.


----------



## deezdrama

I know the gigabyte ep45 boards should have no issues,

Is your board on the supported list?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> I know the gigabyte ep45 boards should have no issues,
> 
> Is your board on the supported list?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


Are any boards technically "suipported"?









I've done this mod successfully on a Gigabyte 965p-DS3 Rev3.3 with no issues first try. This P43 board will work just fine in BIOS, but it won't boot to Windows (loaded Windows with a Q6600). I have not tried to reinstall Windows, simply because I really shouldn't "need" to.

Just wondering if this is a BIOS issue or a sticker issue.


----------



## Klausi

Hi,

hope somebody can help me caus I don´t receive "full Speed".

my Hardware:

Asus P5B deluxe/wifi with the latest Firmware and Bios Patch to recognize the CPU as discribed here.
Xeon x5450 withTDP 120.

My exact Problem: CPU-Z is saying that this CPU is running only with 2,4GHZ with Bus speed of 266 even I say in Bios 333 and sometimes only with 1600GHZ and I can see in CPU-Z that the multplier is changing from 9 to 6.

What is the Problem for this? Thanks for your help

Klaus


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klausi*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> hope somebody can help me caus I don´t receive "full Speed".
> 
> my Hardware:
> 
> Asus P5B deluxe/wifi with the latest Firmware and Bios Patch to recognize the CPU as discribed here.
> Xeon x5450 withTDP 120.
> 
> My exact Problem: CPU-Z is saying that this CPU is running only with 2,4GHZ with Bus speed of 266 even I say in Bios 333 and sometimes only with 1600GHZ and I can see in CPU-Z that the multplier is changing from 9 to 6.
> 
> What is the Problem for this? Thanks for your help
> 
> Klaus


Disable speedstep and C1E. I think there's one other option as well, but I forget what its called.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Anybody care to help me out here?
> 
> I've got the following:
> Gigabyte P43 motherboard (exact model, I can likely pull up easy enough)
> Xeon X5470 and a Q6600 (for testing)
> 
> The problem:
> It works flawlessly with the Q6600, even at 333 x 9 for 3GHz.
> 
> If I put in the pin modded X5470, it'll POST. But it won't boot to Windows. I've tried various OC settings, but nothing seems to bring it to full life. Any suggestions? BIOS update maybe (I thought I was already on the latest), or perhaps the sticker? I'd think the sticker would cause a failure to POST though, not a failure to boot windows.


When you say post, can you access bios? Maybe you just need a fresh install of windows, or at least see what the problem is during install.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Anybody care to help me out here?
> 
> I've got the following:
> Gigabyte P43 motherboard (exact model, I can likely pull up easy enough)
> Xeon X5470 and a Q6600 (for testing)
> 
> The problem:
> It works flawlessly with the Q6600, even at 333 x 9 for 3GHz.
> 
> If I put in the pin modded X5470, it'll POST. But it won't boot to Windows. I've tried various OC settings, but nothing seems to bring it to full life. Any suggestions? BIOS update maybe (I thought I was already on the latest), or perhaps the sticker? I'd think the sticker would cause a failure to POST though, not a failure to boot windows.
> 
> 
> 
> When you say post, can you access bios? Maybe you just need a fresh install of windows, or at least see what the problem is during install.
Click to expand...

It's been sitting in BIOS monitoring temps for well over an hour now. But it won't boot to Windows (which was installed with a Q6600, no other options in BIOS have changed).


----------



## Klausi

Hi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Disable speedstep and C1E. I think there's one other option as well, but I forget what its called.


done, but still running at 2400GHZ, FSB is regarding to CPU-Z at 1066 and Bus Speed at 266. I have the latest Bios installed. Where is the Problem? Thanks for any Input.


----------



## media

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klausi*
> 
> Hi
> done, but still running at 2400GHZ, FSB is regarding to CPU-Z at 1066 and Bus Speed at 266. I have the latest Bios installed. Where is the Problem? Thanks for any Input.


did you upgrade with a modded bios?


----------



## Klausi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *media*
> 
> did you upgrade with a modded bios?


Latest Bios and CPU ID´s are included.


----------



## clock4orange

hi, there

I've just done that mod (exactly 3 days ago)
everything working stable (tested OCCT for couple hours) but my bios has no micro codes for Xeon
I run E5450 on Abit ip35 PRO *XE*, which looks similar to PRO, but got deferent bios
that how it's look:


Houston, we have a problem, even few...

1. I cannot save changes in bios, after restart motherboard stack on C1 (C1 Detect memory-Auto-detection of DRAM size, type and ECC or Auto-detection of L2 cache), so I need to clear CMOS
2. double start - never got such a thing before (only when change uGuru settings in bios)
3. speedstep working only one way - lowered multiplier, but newer rise (now working on 6x334)
4. temperature around socket (CPU temp) is shown more than double (usually lower than cores)

can somebody could help me with this micro codes, please









here is original bios (6290_11) -. http://www.bios-telechargement.fr/bios/abit/SOCKET_775/IP35%20Pro%20XE/

thanks


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock4orange*
> 
> hi, there
> 
> I've just done that mod (exactly 3 days ago)
> everything working stable (tested OCCT for couple hours) but my bios has no micro codes for Xeon
> I run E5450 on Abit ip35 PRO *XE*, which looks similar to PRO, but got deferent bios
> that how it's look:
> 
> 
> Houston, we have a problem, even few...
> 
> 1. I cannot save changes in bios, after restart motherboard stack on C1 (C1 Detect memory-Auto-detection of DRAM size, type and ECC or Auto-detection of L2 cache), so I need to clear CMOS
> 2. double start - never got such a thing before (only when change uGuru settings in bios)
> 3. speedstep working only one way - lowered multiplier, but newer rise (now working on 6x334)
> 4. temperature around socket (CPU temp) is shown more than double (usually lower than cores)
> 
> can somebody could help me with this micro codes, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is original bios (6290_11) -. http://www.bios-telechargement.fr/bios/abit/SOCKET_775/IP35%20Pro%20XE/
> 
> thanks


One reason i'll never own an asus board for this mod. Everyone who has issues is running an asus. It seems that asus whether it be nvidia chipset or p45 p35 g31 g41 does not conform to typical practices and doesn't produce reference boards.


----------



## clock4orange

the thing is... it's Abit, use to well known company for great motherboards, mine working 5y 24/7









Asus got AMI bios, so there are many sources for Xeon micro codes... try find one for Abit


----------



## Vincent12

I've problems to activate VT-x, Speedstep, ssse4.1 with a Xeon L5430.

I have followed those instructions here on Page 87
=>[MOD] LGA775 Support For LGA771 Xeon CPUs - Page 87

For Award BIOS because my Gigabyte Board has Award Modular BIOS.

But I can't get VT-x working with my Xeon L5430 CPU

For more Details you can read this thread here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1461699/xeon-l5430-vt-x-speedstep-and-ssse-4-1


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock4orange*
> 
> the thing is... it's Abit, use to well known company for great motherboards, mine working 5y 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus got AMI bios, so there are many sources for Xeon micro codes... try find one for Abit


I didn't read the post properly. I thought you meant a p5ke pro.

At any rate much respect on still owning an Abit board. They were my board of choice until they became defunct.

Nic


----------



## marcnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> It's been sitting in BIOS monitoring temps for well over an hour now. But it won't boot to Windows (which was installed with a Q6600, no other options in BIOS have changed).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Are any boards technically "suipported"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done this mod successfully on a Gigabyte 965p-DS3 Rev3.3 with no issues first try. This P43 board will work just fine in BIOS, but it won't boot to Windows (loaded Windows with a Q6600). I have not tried to reinstall Windows, simply because I really shouldn't "need" to.
> 
> Just wondering if this is a BIOS issue or a sticker issue.


I'm facing the exact same issue as pioneerisloud...
been at it all morning...

MB: Asus P5K-E
775: Core 2 Duo E6750 for comparative testing
771: Xeon 5130 + sticker Mod
RAM: Corsair DDR2-800
BIOS: Latest 1305 + Xeon Microcode Mod ("to unleash this CPU's full power" etc..)

The Xeon 5130 will POST smoothly both at the stock frequency of 2GHz and also overclocked up to 2667MHz. ...but no matter what I try, after POSTing, it always gets stuck with a blank screen and a blinking cursor. Windows simply does not boot.

I even tried booting off the Windows CD... no difference!

And there is nothing wrong with the system or the windows installation... It boots perfectly well (and is very stable) using the E6750.

I have a much more powerful X5460 on the way, and I would like to sort out these teething troubles in the meantime...

Any hints ?
Anyone?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcnet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> It's been sitting in BIOS monitoring temps for well over an hour now. But it won't boot to Windows (which was installed with a Q6600, no other options in BIOS have changed).
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Are any boards technically "suipported"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done this mod successfully on a Gigabyte 965p-DS3 Rev3.3 with no issues first try. This P43 board will work just fine in BIOS, but it won't boot to Windows (loaded Windows with a Q6600). I have not tried to reinstall Windows, simply because I really shouldn't "need" to.
> 
> Just wondering if this is a BIOS issue or a sticker issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm facing the exact same issue as pioneerisloud...
> been at it all morning...
> 
> MB: Asus P5K-E
> 775: Core 2 Duo E6750 for comparative testing
> 771: Xeon 5130 + sticker Mod
> RAM: Corsair DDR2-800
> BIOS: Latest 1305 + Xeon Microcode Mod ("to unleash this CPU's full power" etc..)
> 
> The Xeon 5130 will POST smoothly both at the stock frequency of 2GHz and also overclocked up to 2667MHz. ...but no matter what I try, after POSTing, it always gets stuck with a blank screen and a blinking cursor. Windows simply does not boot.
> 
> I even tried booting off the Windows CD... no difference!
> 
> And there is nothing wrong with the system or the windows installation... It boots perfectly well (and is very stable) using the E6750.
> 
> I have a much more powerful X5460 on the way, and I would like to sort out these teething troubles in the meantime...
> 
> Any hints ?
> Anyone?
Click to expand...

Mine attempts to boot. But it reboots immediately when trying to boot. I get to checking the IRQ pool or whatever its called, Windows 8.1 recovery starts up, then immediate reboot (the 8.1 recovery is shown for like a second).


----------



## clock4orange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> I didn't read the post properly. I thought you meant a p5ke pro.
> 
> At any rate much respect on still owning an Abit board. They were my board of choice until they became defunct.
> 
> Nic


no worries mate









it's not too bad have that MB (stably as a rock & trustworthy), but this one is unique and sometimes brings a little of trouble, as got dedicated bios from Phoenix, not easy to modify as AMI


----------



## Vincent12

Anyone knowing why VT-x does not work with my Xeon L5430 with Award BIOS from Gigabyte EP45T-UD3LR?









http://www.overclock.net/t/1461699/xeon-l5430-vt-x-speedstep-and-ssse-4-1


----------



## marcnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Mine attempts to boot. But it reboots immediately when trying to boot. I get to checking the IRQ pool or whatever its called, Windows 8.1 recovery starts up, then immediate reboot (the 8.1 recovery is shown for like a second).


I see.. then you are one inch better than I am.
In my case there isn't the slightest hint of booting... not even with a SLAX Linux Live CD.

To be fair... I should say that the system is not completely frozen... caps-lock / num-lock LEDs will still toggle.

It just seems like it is stuck in a wait state...


----------



## clock4orange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcnet*
> 
> I see.. then you are one inch better than I am.
> In my case there isn't the slightest hint of booting... not even with a SLAX Linux Live CD.
> 
> To be fair... I should say that they system is not completely frozen... caps-lock / num-lock LEDs will still toggle.
> 
> It just seems like it is stuck in a wait state...


try boot on minimal config - just MB and one RAM slot fill

ps. did you try change some settings, eg. ICH voltage or CPU multiplier in bios?


----------



## Tango-Osmo

Hi, I got mine x5460 and sticers this week, but i think i'll need modded bios for my Asus P5Q-E. I have been reading this thread for a while and noticed that almost every Asus board needs moded bios. I didn't find any bios for this one from https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjkFoMIM_gUZdFM1MjdhN3hqQ09GbmRJcjJWTlNNdnc&usp=drive_web#gid=0 so i tought if someone could mod it and PM for me. Here is link to the bios: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5Q-E/P5Q-E-ASUS-2101.zip. I'll post results as soon as i got the bios.

Thanks for everyone.


----------



## marcnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock4orange*
> 
> try boot on minimal config - just MB and one RAM slot fill
> 
> ps. did you try change some settings, eg. ICH voltage or CPU multiplier in bios?


and by Minimal Config you mean...

- No other Cards
- 1 module DDR2-800 RAM only
- Only 1 SATA DVD Drive with a recently tested SLAX Live CD in it
- Heavily Underclocked [FSB=200MHz, DDR2 @ 667, CPU 1333MHz]
- All advanced BIOS options disabled
- Raised CPU core voltage to 1.5V (max permitted by 5150)
- I even tried other 5150 Modded Xeon CPUs... I have 7 of them...

Yes, so far I tried all the above...

So it's not defective CPUs (I hope not!) and neither is it a defect in any of the other hardware

I'm stumped... :-/ ... Hence, my reason for I turning to the wisdoms of this forum...


----------



## 000000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tango-Osmo*
> 
> i think i'll need modded bios for my Asus P5Q-E. I have been reading this thread for a while and noticed that almost every Asus board needs moded bios.


Take a look at my sig, mate. For AMI bios this can be done in a few clicks


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Mine attempts to boot. But it reboots immediately when trying to boot. I get to checking the IRQ pool or whatever its called, Windows 8.1 recovery starts up, then immediate reboot (the 8.1 recovery is shown for like a second).


I encountered the same problem with an Asus Striker II extreme. Would reboot when trying to log in to windows. Sometimes would make it to windows but would reboot randlomly some time after.
I made it up to running it 4 hours once, including prime 95, but then I tried to run a game and it rebooted... Did not find a solution, I put the board for sale instead.

Same Xeon chip with same sticker works fin in my P5Q


----------



## US Unkown

I just didn't want you to think I forgot about your reply.. It just took me awhile to be able to flash the custom rom you gave me... The one I did kind of screwed my way to upgrade, but I was finally able to downgrade to rom version 1236 and then reflash with the rom you designed for me.. It got rid of the message, all I can say is thank you for the rom update you gave me.. It fixed my problem..So now I am going to use it to upgrade the second asus pb5 deluxe motherboard I have.. Thanks again.


----------



## clock4orange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcnet*
> 
> and by Minimal Config you mean...
> 
> - No other Cards
> - 1 module DDR2-800 RAM only
> - Only 1 SATA DVD Drive with a recently tested SLAX Live CD in it
> - Heavily Underclocked [FSB=200MHz, DDR2 @ 667, CPU 1333MHz]
> - All advanced BIOS options disabled
> - Raised CPU core voltage to 1.5V (max permitted by 5150)
> - I even tried other 5150 Modded Xeon CPUs... I have 7 of them...
> 
> Yes, so far I tried all the above...
> 
> So it's not defective CPUs (I hope not!) and neither is it a defect in any of the other hardware
> 
> I'm stumped... :-/ ... Hence, my reason for I turning to the wisdoms of this forum...


no, I mean only MB and memory, if it's came to POST, you can add HDD and other parts - POST code screen on MB are very useful, though...

ps. you need to eliminate as many faults part as possible, for a start...


----------



## marcnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock4orange*
> 
> no, I mean only MB and memory, if it's came to POST, you can add HDD and other parts - POST code screen on MB are very useful, though...
> 
> ps. you need to eliminate as many faults part as possible, for a start...


Perhaps I wasn't clear... the POST appears successful and complete and gives no errors whatsoever.
So as a minimum, I need a drive to boot from... since loading the OS is the problem.
and the video card i can't really eliminate... else i won't see a thing.

Other than that, everything is disconnected!

However, now that we mention it... with or without a drive makes no difference with the Xeon 5130...
It does not even complain about the missing bootable media - as it would usually do with the Core 2 Duo.

So that might be a hint...


----------



## toska78

Hi guys. My E5440 on Asus P5B. I needed to upload cpu microcode.

Try to lower still vcore in bios (now is 1.1875v, i have pencil-mod). VID cpu is 1.225v for clock 2,83Ghz. (by core temp and aida).


----------



## clock4orange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcnet*
> 
> Perhaps I wasn't clear... the POST appears successful and complete and gives no errors whatsoever.
> So as a minimum, I need a drive to boot from... since loading the OS is the problem.
> and the video card i can't really eliminate... else i won't see a thing.
> 
> Other than that, everything is disconnected!
> 
> However, now that we mention it... with or without a drive makes no difference with the Xeon 5130...
> It does not even complain about the missing bootable media - as it would usually do with the Core 2 Duo.
> 
> So that might be a hint...


oh, I see now...

could be the same reason as mine - same incompatible hardware like memory or even faulty SATA cable (that's happens to me)


----------



## C-BuZz

Modded P5KR bios works perfectly for me









P5KR Xeon Bios

Also, how do we update the microcodes on the GA-965P-DQ6 REV 2.0 ?

The bios is named 965PDQ6.F13 & MMTOOL does not open it?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Anybody happen to have a spare adapter that's definitely good? If so, please PM me.


----------



## egaille

Hi again all.

Since my last post where i explained that my Asus P5N32-E SLI PLUS (nforce 650i) booted with the X5460 but was unstable, I decided to give another try by doing this :

I mounted the X5460 again, but this time
1) i cleard the CMOS (jumper) BEFORE first start.
2) After first start, i entered the bios and loaded default settings.

*Result :* the P5N32E-SLI PLUS *is very stable* at stock speed (3.16ghz) and the motherboard sets CPU voltage @ 1.22v (CPU-Z info). Is that quite correct?
Sooo.... this is good to know









But there's a but..... Whenever i try to set manually the FSB, after saving settings, the motherboard refuses to post after reboot (even 1 Mhz more, it won't post).
I have to manually turn off, then turn on. Then it posts and starts Windows, but i get BSOD all the time with "hardware malfunction".
Even if i downclock i always get BSOD. Very unstable and unusable.

Conclusion : the P5N32-E SLI PLUS is only stable at default settings without touching anything.

Do you think, people, that adding LGA711 microcodes would make things work better? Because @stock speed IT IS STABLE AS A ROCK.

Some people that got similar experience, please would you tell me...


----------



## C-BuZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egaille*
> 
> Hi again all.
> 
> Since my last post where i explained that my Asus P5N32-E SLI PLUS (nforce 650i) booted with the X5460 but was unstable, I decided to give another try by doing this :
> 
> I mounted the X5460 again, but this time
> 1) i cleard the CMOS (jumper) BEFORE first start.
> 2) After first start, i entered the bios and loaded default settings.
> 
> *Result :* the P5N32E-SLI PLUS *is very stable* at stock speed (3.16ghz) and the motherboard sets CPU voltage @ 1.22v (CPU-Z info). Is that quite correct?
> Sooo.... this is good to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there's a but..... Whenever i try to set manually the FSB, after saving settings, the motherboard refuses to post after reboot (even 1 Mhz more, it won't post).
> I have to manually turn off, then turn on. Then it posts and starts Windows, but i get BSOD all the time with "hardware malfunction".
> Even if i downclock i always get BSOD. Very unstable and unusable.
> 
> Conclusion : the P5N32-E SLI PLUS is only stable at default settings without touching anything.
> 
> Do you think, people, that adding LGA711 microcodes would make things work better? Because @stock speed IT IS STABLE AS A ROCK.
> 
> Some people that got similar experience, please would you tell me...


Yep, update the bios & microcodes. I saw this also on one of my other Asus mobo's before updating the bios.


----------



## deezdrama

I have the gigabyte ep45-ud3l , i got this mobo a while back because i knew it would be good for overclocking.

I remember almost buying the Gigabyte G41MT-S2P though because it uses ddr3 memory.

Is a x5460 capable of good overclocks in the G41MT-S2P ?

Is there a big difference in stepping up from ddr2 to ddr3?

Or should i just stick with putting my x5460 in my ep45 ud3l?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> I have the gigabyte ep45-ud3l , i got this mobo a while back because i knew it would be good for overclocking.
> 
> I remember almost buying the Gigabyte G41MT-S2P though because it uses ddr3 memory.
> 
> Is a x5460 capable of good overclocks in the G41MT-S2P ?
> 
> Is there a big difference in stepping up from ddr2 to ddr3?
> 
> Or should i just stick with putting my x5460 in my ep45 ud3l?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


Put it in that P45 board man.







I've got my X5460 in a 965p board that does 450 FSB+. I really doubt the G41 is going to overclock too far. You might get to 400 FSB maybe. Just like my P43 board I have (trying to put a 5470 in there, but I need a sticker).


----------



## deezdrama

Ya, still waiting on my sticker... hopefully in my mailbox when i get home from work

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock4orange*
> 
> hi, there
> 
> I've just done that mod (exactly 3 days ago)
> everything working stable (tested OCCT for couple hours) but my bios has no micro codes for Xeon
> I run E5450 on Abit ip35 PRO *XE*, which looks similar to PRO, but got deferent bios
> that how it's look:
> 
> 
> Houston, we have a problem, even few...
> 
> 1. I cannot save changes in bios, after restart motherboard stack on C1 (C1 Detect memory-Auto-detection of DRAM size, type and ECC or Auto-detection of L2 cache), so I need to clear CMOS
> 2. double start - never got such a thing before (only when change uGuru settings in bios)
> 3. speedstep working only one way - lowered multiplier, but newer rise (now working on 6x334)
> 4. temperature around socket (CPU temp) is shown more than double (usually lower than cores)
> 
> can somebody could help me with this micro codes, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is original bios (6290_11) -. http://www.bios-telechargement.fr/bios/abit/SOCKET_775/IP35%20Pro%20XE/
> 
> thanks


Unfortunately I could not get ip35-pro to work even after microcode updates. Same thing cannot save bios. So I think it's unlikely the XE will work considered they are practically the same board. On the other hand ip35-e works great, just double boot but I can live with that.


----------



## 000000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C-BuZz*
> 
> The bios is named 965PDQ6.F13 & MMTOOL does not open it?


Gigabyte boards are equipped with Award bios. Check my sig for details.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Anybody happen to have a spare adapter that's definitely good? If so, please PM me.


Bump? Lol


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> I have the gigabyte ep45-ud3l , i got this mobo a while back because i knew it would be good for overclocking.
> 
> I remember almost buying the Gigabyte G41MT-S2P though because it uses ddr3 memory.
> 
> Is a x5460 capable of good overclocks in the G41MT-S2P ?
> 
> Is there a big difference in stepping up from ddr2 to ddr3?
> 
> Or should i just stick with putting my x5460 in my ep45 ud3l?


If you do not own a set of 8GB DDR2 then consider going for a P45 DDR3 motherboard and not for a G41 one. Or simply buy a decent DDR2 modules.
I happen to own a couple Asus P5QL-E motherboards which run on a P43 +ICH10R chipset. I chose them so to build a 24/7 and a HTPC machine, while maintaining the ability to run my RAID disks if my P35 and P45 motherboards fail. Great cheap mobo with ICH10R, eSATA, etc... all the best inside. But P43 and G41 are very good for building a low power consumption system. Not for overclocking.

Another thing you should consider installing an X54xx cpu on a P43/G41 mobo is that the X version of the Xeons draw much more power the motherboard`s power supply can handle. Those mobos with the cheaper chipset are build cheaper than a P45 mobo (although some P45 do not have a good cpu power supply circuit too). It may fail soon or later.
I`m going to install L5420 on my P5QL-E.
Low power consumption, low temps=less noise, motherboard will be happy doing 24/7


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> I have the gigabyte ep45-ud3l , i got this mobo a while back because i knew it would be good for overclocking.
> 
> I remember almost buying the Gigabyte G41MT-S2P though because it uses ddr3 memory.
> 
> Is a x5460 capable of good overclocks in the G41MT-S2P ?
> 
> Is there a big difference in stepping up from ddr2 to ddr3?
> 
> Or should i just stick with putting my x5460 in my ep45 ud3l?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


Dude, I thought we went through this. On the ep45-ud3l you will run into thermal barrier or ram ceiling prior to maxing a x5460. I've hit 4.2ghz on my ep45-ud3l but the cooler I use (Zalman CNPS9500A) doesn't cool efficiently enough to prime 95/intel burn test it. I KNOW it will pass though as my 780i sli requires higher voltages to pass the burn test than the ep45.

This board is FINE for what you are doing. I played bf4 on mine today 60fps all day today. The ep45-ud3l is the best bet out of the box. Mine can clock up to 470ish fsb which on a 9.5x mutli is high enough for you to play games and do your normal things. Now given mine was @ 9.0 and 4.2ghz but still that lets you know stability for this board is there.

Being how well BOTH my ep45-ud3l boxes run, I may give one to my mom with one of my gtx 460s as her home machine and just setup a spare boot drive for myself when I come to visit so I can game out on that machine. If I do so, I plan on putting a hotswap in for my 120gig ssd. Just like having my spare hanging out at moms, just not physically the same machine.


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> I have the gigabyte ep45-ud3l , i got this mobo a while back because i knew it would be good for overclocking.
> 
> I remember almost buying the Gigabyte G41MT-S2P though because it uses ddr3 memory.
> 
> Is a x5460 capable of good overclocks in the G41MT-S2P ?
> 
> Is there a big difference in stepping up from ddr2 to ddr3?
> 
> Or should i just stick with putting my x5460 in my ep45 ud3l?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I thought we went through this. On the ep45-ud3l you will run into thermal barrier or ram ceiling prior to maxing a x5460. I've hit 4.2ghz on my ep45-ud3l but the cooler I use (Zalman CNPS9500A) doesn't cool efficiently enough to prime 95/intel burn test it. I KNOW it will pass though as my 780i sli requires higher voltages to pass the burn test than the ep45.
> 
> This board is FINE for what you are doing. I played bf4 on mine today 60fps all day today. The ep45-ud3l is the best bet out of the box. Mine can clock up to 470ish fsb which on a 9.5x mutli is high enough for you to play games and do your normal things. Now given mine was @ 9.0 and 4.2ghz but still that lets you know stability for this board is there.
> 
> Being how well BOTH my ep45-ud3l boxes run, I may give one to my mom with one of my gtx 460s as her home machine and just setup a spare boot drive for myself when I come to visit so I can game out on that machine. If I do so, I plan on putting a hotswap in for my 120gig ssd. Just like having my spare hanging out at moms, just not physically the same machine.
Click to expand...

Yeah bro... just got to thinking about building a second one of these frankenmonsters and dont know if either of my spare 775 boards will work (asus p5bse and asrock 1333 exteme or something like that) so remembered about that g41 board that supported ddr3.
Ive never built a rig since 775 so thought ddr3 was far better but after reading up on the differences it seems its not significant.

I know ill be able to hit 3.8ghz no problem with 400 fsb but, really want to push this chip to its highest potential but afraid if i start getting prime errors i wont know if its my cheap hp ddr2 800 6 6 6 18 @400 timing ram or something else like vcore or the other motherboard vcores needing tweeked.

Its been awhile since i overclocked but brushing up reading all i can, just not confident ill be able to tell if i hit a ram ceiling and to be able to decifer it from something else.

In the end, id like to have this ud3l and slbba x5460 running at 4.2ghz+

Im willing to buy water cooling and better ddr2 if i need to. Also plan on getting a ssd and new psu plus a gtx 770.

Also want to build a second rig with my spare case,psu, gtx 650ti, ram etc... so i can have a rig for backup or to give to family.

Maybee im dumb for dumping money in a old platform but im not scared to push this old stuff with my limited oc knowledge. If i shell out for new stuff ill be too scared to oc untill its obsolete so im having fun with this mod, now if my damn sticker would just show up i could get to it.

Anyway...n1sm, i appreciate all the help and im just having fun thinking about another one of these xeon systems i could possibly throw together.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BardtheBowman

I've got an ASUS P5N-D motherboard, and I recently got a Xeon E5430 SLANU processor. I used this adapter sticker: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291050360386

I carefully applied the sticker and no contacts are covered up by it. I carefully cut away the old guide tabs on the socket (and meticulously cleaned out any debris). When I install the Xeon, my computer will not boot. It won't even get past POST and give me a beep code error or anything. The fans turn on but nothing happens.

To make sure I didn't screw up the pins, I've tried it with my old Core 2 Duo E8500 and it works fine.

The twist is that every once in a while it WILL get past POST and beep with the Xeon installed, but not reliably. I've tried reseating it many times, and it still won't do anything probably 95% of the time. Does anyone have any idea what might be causing it? Maybe I have a janky sticker?

P.S. I reset my BIOS settings to no avail.


----------



## patentman

I have no such mobo to know better but in your case I would try following those steps:
a) add Xeon microcodes in bios while the E8500 is installed.
b) make sure the socket tabs are cut properly so the cpu can sit perfectly inside. Use a magnifying glass.
c) make sure the adapter is correctly installed. Triple check it again and again. Use a magnifying glass and count pins. Also the adapter must be fitted in one way. Not upside down (count pins). And of course if you have an adapter without a self adhesive make sure it is fitted right (facing right)
d) use a magnifying glass so to check all socket pins. One cpu may work the other not.

I use a 6x magnifying glass and a 8x jewelry magnifier with light. Makes things right.


----------



## BardtheBowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> I have no such mobo to know better but in your case I would try following those steps:
> a) add Xeon microcodes in bios while the E8500 is installed.
> b) make sure the socket tabs are cut properly so the cpu can sit perfectly inside. Use a magnifying glass.
> c) make sure the adapter is correctly installed. Triple check it again and again. Use a magnifying glass and count pins. Also the adapter must be fitted in one way. Not upside down (count pins). And of course if you have an adapter without a self adhesive make sure it is fitted right (facing right)
> d) use a magnifying glass so to check all socket pins. One cpu may work the other not.
> 
> I use a 6x magnifying glass and a 8x jewelry magnifier with light. Makes things right.


a) If it was an issue with the microcodes, it seems to me that it would never have made it past POST. Since it did a couple times, it makes me suspect that its a slight physical problem that somehow depends on the positioning of the CPU.
c) I'm 99% sure the adapter is correctly installed.

b&d) I'm going to try to find a magnifying glass tomorrow and go over the pins and the tabs. Thanks.


----------



## JWayne

ordered x5492 at very decent price, but now I'm worried about H-E-A-T. My temperatures were very high with E5450 at 4Ghz (under ultra 120 extreme) already, though I used some old cheap thermal paste from local electric shop. MX-4 should give me some improvement, but again, it is 150W stock


----------



## IgoRRR

Do a lapping of the CPU and the TRUE,

in my case, when I lapped my TRUE on my ex %8400, load temps were 6 - 8*C lower,

when I got my X5460, I lapped it momentarily, so can't tell you the difference, but at 4.25 GHZ it does heat up quite a bit...


----------



## clock4orange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Unfortunately I could not get ip35-pro to work even after microcode updates. Same thing cannot save bios. So I think it's unlikely the XE will work considered they are practically the same board. On the other hand ip35-e works great, just double boot but I can live with that.


where do you get them from? I mean source codes for phoenix bios...

the MB are not the same, they just looks same, PRO XE is build deferent inside and got completely deferent bios

I think, I know my problem - I have two deferent pair of memory RAM - both should work on 800MHz (by SPD) cl5, but motherboard set them on 667MHz [email protected]

I've found that bios file -> http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon1333/5100/X7DCA-L.cfm, which contains micro codes for xeon e54xx, but don't know how to merge them with my bios, could someone can help me with it?

thanks.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Is a x5460 capable of good overclocks in the G41MT-S2P ?
> 
> Is there a big difference in stepping up from ddr2 to ddr3?


First and foremost, I highly doubt any quad core would OC well on a G41. Lol

Secondly, yes there is a nice performance bump using DDR3. You will basically remove any bottlenecking memory wise. You are allowing your processor to recieve data faster therefore processing it faster.

Your best bet for running DDR3 is 1600 Cas 9 or 8. The lower latency costs considerably more and doesnt warrant the performance benefits.


----------



## egaille

Hi again all,

Following my previous post, i have posted a request on bios-mods.com here
But if someone reads this and is kind enough to ADD LGA771 MICROCODES to my bios... Here are the informations.

My motherboard is a Asus P5N32-E SLI PLUS with a phoenix bios.
Here is a link to the bios (version 1502)
(please select "1502" bios version)

My CPU is a LGA771 Xeon X5460 @ 3.16ghz - CPUID : 10676h - C0 stepping.
AIDA64 screenshot

Here seems to be the microcodes for C0/E0 steppings LGA771 CPUs
microcodes link
(see post #863)

Thank you all. Great forum where one can find a lot of info.

(my XEON CPUID)


----------



## Haze80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> First and foremost, I highly doubt any quad core would OC well on a G41. Lol
> 
> Secondly, yes there is a nice performance bump using DDR3. You will basically remove any bottlenecking memory wise. You are allowing your processor to recieve data faster therefore processing it faster.
> 
> Your best bet for running DDR3 is 1600 Cas 9 or 8. The lower latency costs considerably more and doesnt warrant the performance benefits.


Well I got a gigabyte g31m es2l which is a low budget board and my x5460 is oc @ 4.0 with 1.31 volts and with the h60 cooler it idles at 22c and full load @ 49c to me thats a very respectable oc. So if my board can oc im sure any other board should be able to reach similar if not better results.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze80*
> 
> Well I got a gigabyte g31m es2l which is a low budget board and my x5460 is oc @ 4.0 with 1.31 volts and with the h60 cooler it idles at 22c and full load @ 49c to me thats a very respectable oc. So if my board can oc im sure any other board should be able to reach similar if not better results.


That is a gigabyte board however. Gigabytes are a bit special when it comes to cpu overclocking. Still it isn't suggested oc on that board as it has crappy power phase lol. Most g31 boards have **** power phase design so, its hard to get clean voltage regulation across the board. This leads to lower overclocks or lack thereof.

Do yourself a favor get on a p35-p45 board. Hell i saw a Msi p35 neo2 on ebay for $65 shipped from Mainland china. Now THAT is a good budget board to start on. 500mhz fsb, can you say you can do that with a g31/41???


----------



## 000000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock4orange*
> 
> I've found that bios file -> http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon1333/5100/X7DCA-L.cfm, which contains micro codes for xeon e54xx, but don't know how to merge them with my bios, could someone can help me with it?


Did you read the 2nd post of this topic? There are all the necessary things.
For the Phoenix bios you have to follow the same way as for the Award, here is the CBROM output for your bios:



Spoiler: Spoiler



Code:



Code:


>CBROM195.exe M629O_11.BIN /D

              ******** M629O_11.BIN BIOS component ********

 No. Item-Name         Original-Size   Compressed-Size Original-File-Name 
================================================================================  
  0. System BIOS       20000h(128.00K)1303Ch(76.06K)6a79oa1o.BIN
  1. XGROUP CODE       0FB60h(62.84K)0A5D1h(41.45K)awardext.rom
  2. ACPI table        0544Bh(21.07K)02137h(8.30K)ACPITBL.BIN
  3. YGROUP ROM        0D9A0h(54.41K)06CFAh(27.24K)awardeyt.rom
  4. GROUP ROM[ 0]     05380h(20.88K)02570h(9.36K)_EN_CODE.BIN
  5. SETUP0             019F0h(6.48K)00AD0h(2.70K)_ITEM.BIN
  6. 1 PE32 in MB       051C0h(20.44K)051F3h(20.49K)MEMINIT.BIN
  7. GV3                0268Dh(9.64K)00D92h(3.39K)PPMINIT.ROM
  8. OEM2 CODE         07869h(30.10K)05445h(21.07K)UGURU\UP35_04.BIN
  9. PCI ROM[A]        10000h(64.00K)09DCDh(39.45K)DEVICE\STORAGE\I9MS1017.BIN
 10. ISA ROM[1]        04000h(16.00K)0290Dh(10.26K)AHCI_ROM.BIN
 11. PCI ROM[B]        08000h(32.00K)04557h(17.33K)DEVICE\STORAGE\J363V106.74
 12. PCI ROM[C]        0A000h(40.00K)05E6Fh(23.61K)DEVICE\NETWORK\RTGBV155.LOM
 13. LOGO BitMap       4B30Ch(300.76K)1F96Eh(126.36K)LOGO\IP35XE.bmp
(SP) NCPUCODE          29400h(165.00K)29400h(165.00K)NCPUCODE.BIN

  Total compress code space  = DE000h(888.00K)
  Total compressed code size = 94076h(592.12K)
  Remain compress code space = 49FAAh(295.92K)

              ******** M629O_11.BIN Bootblock component ********

 No. Item-Name         Original-Size   Compressed-Size Original-File-Name 
================================================================================
  1. 1 PE32 IN BB    051C0h(20.44K)051F1h(20.49K)MEMINIT.BIN

                          ** Micro Code Information **
Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID
------------------+--------------------+--------------------+-------------------
SERVER 0B   0F02|  PGA478 0B   0F65|  SLOT1  04   0F64|  PGA478 0F   0F62
PGA478 07   0F61|  SLOT1  05   0F60|  SLOT1  04   0F4A|  SLOT1  03   0F49
SLOT1  03   0F47|  SLOT1  06   0F44|  SLOT1  05   0F43|  SLOT1  03   0F42
SLOT1  17   0F41|  SLOT1  02   0F37|  SLOT1  17   0F34|  SLOT1  0C   0F33
SLOT1  0A   0F32|  SLOT1  0B   0F31|  PGA478 12   0F30|  SLOT1  A1   06FD
SLOT1  B3   06FB|  SLOT1  82   06F9|  SLOT1  C6   06F6|  SLOT1  33   06F5
SLOT1  33   06F5|  SLOT1  25   06F4|  SLOT1  26   06F4|  SLOT1  11   06F1
SLOT1  56   06F2|  SLOT1  05   06F0|  SLOT2  05   06F0|  SLOT1  05   06F0
SLOT1  32   0661|  MOBILE 35   0661|  SLOT1  04   0660|  PPGA   B6   06FB
PPGA   68   06F7|  SLOT2  06   0671|  SLOT1  06   0671|  PPGA   06   0671
PPGA   04   0674|  SLOT2  04   0674|  SLOT1  04   0674|  PPGA   0B   0676
SLOT2  0B   0676|  SLOT1  0B   0676|  PPGA   03   0677|




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egaille*
> My motherboard is a Asus P5N32-E SLI PLUS with a phoenix bios.


The same advice as above, check the 2nd post (or my sig) and follow the Award way.


----------



## lt8nk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egaille*
> 
> Hi again all,
> 
> Following my previous post, i have posted a request on bios-mods.com here
> But if someone reads this and is kind enough to ADD LGA771 MICROCODES to my bios... Here are the informations.
> 
> My motherboard is a Asus P5N32-E SLI PLUS with a phoenix bios.
> Here is a link to the bios (version 1502)
> (please select "1502" bios version)
> 
> My CPU is a LGA771 Xeon X5460 @ 3.16ghz - CPUID : 10676h - C0 stepping.
> AIDA64 screenshot
> 
> Here seems to be the microcodes for C0/E0 steppings LGA771 CPUs
> microcodes link
> (see post #863)
> 
> Thank you all. Great forum where one can find a lot of info.
> 
> (my XEON CPUID)


I think that your CPUID is : 10676. Here is what I got from cpu-world : http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20X5460%20-%20EU80574KJ087N%20-%20AT80574KJ087N%20%28BX80574X5460A%29.html#cpuid

C0 (Q5XQ, SLANP)

10676 (SLANP)
1067A (QFTX, SLBBA)

Here are the microcodes for your CPU. But I don't know the tool for your bios as it is not an ami bios. You may have to do it the manual way : http://donovan6000.blogspot.fr/2013/06/insyde-bios-modding-cpu-microcodes.html

Microcodes : https://mega.co.nz/#!4o9UDYRa!mF8Zg4Bt9u-WIfgMbBWv4iC6qn_X9IoF3NZB3IUTQI4


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> I still run the old 486 33 mhz I had as a kid back in 92. Ill play an old Dos game on it from time to time. Still use original PSU


are they worth anything? I have a Packard Bell in good condition working wise with a DX2 in it. I have not started it up I know it works though.


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerNutt197*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> I still run the old 486 33 mhz I had as a kid back in 92. Ill play an old Dos game on it from time to time. Still use original PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are they worth anything? I have a Packard Bell in good condition working wise with a DX2 in it. I have not started it up I know it works though.
Click to expand...

Theres some on ebay for $200 lol, maybee i shouldnt of pitched mine back in the day.

I guess a collector or for nostalgia someone might pay that

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Theres some on ebay for $200 lol, maybee i shouldnt of pitched mine back in the day.
> 
> I guess a collector or for nostalgia someone might pay that
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


I am one of such collector and nostalgic enthusiast, here I am talking with you about the latest in computing but I have a large collection of vintage hardware spanning from Apple 2 and Tandy 1000 all the way up. This stuff is like a drug









So yeah, if you have really old PCs laying about, dont chuck them. Some people will pay for them.


----------



## deezdrama

Ya, i wish i still had that old 486 to play around with

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BardtheBowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> I have no such mobo to know better but in your case I would try following those steps:
> a) add Xeon microcodes in bios while the E8500 is installed.
> b) make sure the socket tabs are cut properly so the cpu can sit perfectly inside. Use a magnifying glass.
> c) make sure the adapter is correctly installed. Triple check it again and again. Use a magnifying glass and count pins. Also the adapter must be fitted in one way. Not upside down (count pins). And of course if you have an adapter without a self adhesive make sure it is fitted right (facing right)
> d) use a magnifying glass so to check all socket pins. One cpu may work the other not.
> 
> I use a 6x magnifying glass and a 8x jewelry magnifier with light. Makes things right.


I used a magnifying glass to inspect everything (as well as taking some macro shots with a DSLR); i can find nothing out of place. I also used a multimeter to confirm the adapter is ok. Every once in a while it will still make it past POST, but only briefly. Usually it does not POST at all. At this point I'm at a loss as to what to do next. Any ideas would be much appreciated.


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> I am one of such collector and nostalgic enthusiast, here I am talking with you about the latest in computing but I have a large collection of vintage hardware spanning from Apple 2 and Tandy 1000 all the way up. This stuff is like a drug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, if you have really old PCs laying about, dont chuck them. Some people will pay for them.


I was cleaning out my storage Yesterday because I will be moving I found about 5 slot 1 cpus pentium 2s and 3s and a Celeron A I remember overclocking the Celeron A in the BX board to 450 MHZ that was a big deal back then I am going to take pictures of My Epox 8RDA3+ PRO COmes with a Mobile Barton 2400+ it was the one everyone wanted to overclock stepping and 45w and Lowvolt also I think I even Have some good Low Latency DDR 1 Pc 3200 to go with it. I wonder what that may bring on EBay I doubt it will even sell but it was my baby and back then I never liked the Idea of raising voltage I was afraid because I had earlier fried a chip in seconds it was also a 2400+ Desktop nice CPU I just remember seeing the Post screen and then a funny smell I cried I am the orginal owner and it has been stored ever since I got my First P4 Northwood chip and a Gigabyte 8IP1000 pro Board and that was years ago I retired that as my main System I got tons of old boards and ISA cards and what have you I wish I could just put it all in one big Grab box and get rid of it I do not want anything for all that stuff I am really sick of the fact I been paying $65 bucks a month just to store my stuff since my Divorce in 2008


----------



## MaxWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerNutt197*
> 
> I was cleaning out my storage Yesterday because I will be moving I found about 5 slot 1 cpus pentium 2s and 3s and a Celeron A I remember overclocking the Celeron A in the BX board to 450 MHZ that was a big deal back then I am going to take pictures of My Epox 8RDA3+ PRO COmes with a Mobile Barton 2400+ it was the one everyone wanted to overclock stepping and 45w and Lowvolt also I think I even Have some good Low Latency DDR 1 Pc 3200 to go with it. I wonder what that may bring on EBay I doubt it will even sell but it was my baby and back then I never liked the Idea of raising voltage I was afraid because I had earlier fried a chip in seconds it was also a 2400+ Desktop nice CPU I just remember seeing the Post screen and then a funny smell I cried I am the orginal owner and it has been stored ever since I got my First P4 Northwood chip and a Gigabyte 8IP1000 pro Board and that was years ago I retired that as my main System I got tons of old boards and ISA cards and what have you I wish I could just put it all in one big Grab box and get rid of it I do not want anything for all that stuff I am really sick of the fact I been paying $65 bucks a month just to store my stuff since my Divorce in 2008


May check Vogons forums and Vintage-Computer Forums and post that you want to give away stuff. If a member is in your area it might interest them and you would at least know the hardware would have good home.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BardtheBowman*
> 
> I used a magnifying glass to inspect everything (as well as taking some macro shots with a DSLR); i can find nothing out of place. I also used a multimeter to confirm the adapter is ok. Every once in a while it will still make it past POST, but only briefly. Usually it does not POST at all. At this point I'm at a loss as to what to do next. Any ideas would be much appreciated.


Search posts if your mobo is capable of running a Xeon.
Clear CMOS. Check the motherboard`s manual how to do so. Most probably while psu is still plugged in and it is ON but the PC is OFF you must move a jumper then put back in place. Once it is done and if the bios prompts to press F2 to load defaults or F1 to enter setup then press F1. Now load defaults through the bios settings, don`t save and exit yet, go to Vcore and set it 1.220V
If still persists then I would try the cpu on another motherboard or find another cheap cpu to test motherboard compatibility, maybe an E5420/L5410


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxWar*
> 
> May check Vogons forums and Vintage-Computer Forums and post that you want to give away stuff. If a member is in your area it might interest them and you would at least know the hardware would have good home.


Thanks I`ll Check it out!


----------



## egaille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lt8nk*
> 
> I think that your CPUID is : 10676. Here is what I got from cpu-world : http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20X5460%20-%20EU80574KJ087N%20-%20AT80574KJ087N%20%28BX80574X5460A%29.html#cpuid
> 
> C0 (Q5XQ, SLANP)
> 
> 10676 (SLANP)
> 1067A (QFTX, SLBBA)
> 
> Here are the microcodes for your CPU. But I don't know the tool for your bios as it is not an ami bios. You may have to do it the manual way : http://donovan6000.blogspot.fr/2013/06/insyde-bios-modding-cpu-microcodes.html
> 
> Microcodes : https://mega.co.nz/#!4o9UDYRa!mF8Zg4Bt9u-WIfgMbBWv4iC6qn_X9IoF3NZB3IUTQI4


Hi, thank you for your answer.
I modded the firmware myself (i didn't think it was so easy!), and flashed my mobo with the update.
Everything went well, *but it didn't solve anything*. Exactly same behaviour :
1) I got rif of the CPU message at post.
2) at stock settings everything runs fine and stable (except some "memory management" BSOD in weird circumstances, when i use flash player in Firefox for example).

But i can't touch anything about speed settings without getting BSODs. Even at FSB 266 i get BSODs









So i suspect there's something else... The nforce 650i do not seem to be fully compatible...

End of story for me 'til i find a P45 board for 10 bucks somewhere.

You might want to update the POST #1 and remove the "650i" chipset from the compatibility list...


----------



## pioneerisloud

Again, anybody have a spare sticker?


----------



## DeadSkull

Ok, I figured out why I was having so many sticker issues. Turns out my old Giga UD3P was going bad. One of the pins was not making good enough contact due to it suffering some damage earlier. The mobo finally died on Thursday when I was trying out a modded x5460. I accidentally installed the chip oriented in the wrong direction.

Anyways after a trip to microcenter to buy slower ddr3 1600 ram kits I managed to get my EP45T-USB3P working. To my amazement the moded x5460 which didn't work before worked fine the first try with the "bad" sticker still attached. I tried out another x5470 with a random sticker and the chip is working right now as I speak.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Ok, I figured out why I was having so many sticker issues. Turns out my old Giga UD3P was going bad. One of the pins was not making good enough contact due to it suffering some damage earlier. The mobo finally died on Thursday when I was trying out a modded x5460. I accidentally installed the chip oriented in the wrong direction.
> 
> Anyways after a trip to microcenter to buy slower ddr3 1600 ram kits I managed to get my EP45T-USB3P working. To my amazement the moded x5460 which didn't work before worked fine the first try with the "bad" sticker still attached. I tried out another x5470 with a random sticker and the chip is working right now as I speak.


Sounds like me misdiagnosing a faulty motherboard. It appears my solid state went bad, so i ended up with a spare ep45-ud3l









I just need to get my grubby nubbies on a x5470 and a sticker now so i can be fully xeon'd out.


----------



## anavel0083

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcnet*
> 
> I'm facing the exact same issue as pioneerisloud...
> been at it all morning...
> 
> MB: Asus P5K-E
> 775: Core 2 Duo E6750 for comparative testing
> 771: Xeon 5130 + sticker Mod
> RAM: Corsair DDR2-800
> BIOS: Latest 1305 + Xeon Microcode Mod ("to unleash this CPU's full power" etc..)
> 
> The Xeon 5130 will POST smoothly both at the stock frequency of 2GHz and also overclocked up to 2667MHz. ...but no matter what I try, after POSTing, it always gets stuck with a blank screen and a blinking cursor. Windows simply does not boot.
> 
> I even tried booting off the Windows CD... no difference!
> 
> And there is nothing wrong with the system or the windows installation... It boots perfectly well (and is very stable) using the E6750.
> 
> I have a much more powerful X5460 on the way, and I would like to sort out these teething troubles in the meantime...
> 
> Any hints ?
> Anyone?


Did anyone manage to get theirs working with a EVGA 680i SLI motherboard? If so, what ram are you using? I have the exact same problem (reboot from loading) and was wondering if its my ram (Corsair Dominator XMS2-8500). I put my E8600 back and everything is fine.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anavel0083*
> 
> Did anyone manage to get theirs working with a EVGA 680i SLI motherboard? If so, what ram are you using? I have the exact same problem (reboot from loading) and was wondering if its my ram (Corsair Dominator XMS2-8500). I put my E8600 back and everything is fine.


I'm getting really fed up with newcomers posting this stuff.... LEARN TO READ!!! It states clearly in the supported boards list. ALL Nforce 6 boards and up are supported on the latest bios provided it is using the Award bios.

As for your reboot issue it seems to be an adapter issue. I have experienced this myself a few times. It would randomly reboot without warning. Try a reseating the adapter...if all else fails replace the adapter.

I'm so tired of people waltzing in here and their first F-ing post is does is work on this board. This isn't the GD babysitters club. Use your brains and your eyes and try learning on your own...alot of people have taken their valuable time to help teach people and collaborate useful information on this thread and you completely dis-respect them when people are too freaking LAZY to READ.


----------



## robertr81

Will it work to play battlefield 4 satisfying with my configuration? I do not need to play at the highest settings. Just everything is moving fairly without disorders?


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcnet*
> 
> I'm facing the exact same issue as pioneerisloud...
> been at it all morning...
> 
> MB: Asus P5K-E
> 775: Core 2 Duo E6750 for comparative testing
> 771: Xeon 5130 + sticker Mod
> RAM: Corsair DDR2-800
> BIOS: Latest 1305 + Xeon Microcode Mod ("to unleash this CPU's full power" etc..)
> 
> The Xeon 5130 will POST smoothly both at the stock frequency of 2GHz and also overclocked up to 2667MHz. ...but no matter what I try, after POSTing, it always gets stuck with a blank screen and a blinking cursor. Windows simply does not boot.
> 
> I even tried booting off the Windows CD... no difference!
> 
> And there is nothing wrong with the system or the windows installation... It boots perfectly well (and is very stable) using the E6750.
> 
> I have a much more powerful X5460 on the way, and I would like to sort out these teething troubles in the meantime...
> 
> Any hints ?
> Anyone?


Well, just modded my P5K-E WiFi/AP to X5450 with 1305bios + microcode updates (well, upgraded the Intel Raid Option Rom as well)
It works like a happy camper!
Couldn`t be better. See in the [OFFICIAL] 775 to 771 mod Club! thread.

All you need is to verify you have cut the socket tabs perfectly so the cpu sits down nicely and place a good adapter with the help of jewelry magnifier. The Xeon 5130 is not a big deal anyway.
I would also try to get into bios settings, load defaults, then set Vcore a little more, save and exit. Maybe your cpu is not the best around and needs a little more voltage. My X5450 can post at low voltage even at 3.6Ghz but some cpus can`t post even at stock speed.


----------



## IgoRRR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertr81*
> 
> Will it work to play battlefield 4 satisfying with my configuration? I do not need to play at the highest settings. Just everything is moving fairly without disorders?


I have a X5460 on 4.2 GHZ, 6870 2 GB, 4 gigs of RAM and play fluently on high settings


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IgoRRR*
> 
> I have a X5460 on 4.2 GHZ, 6870 2 GB, 4 gigs of RAM and play fluently on high settings


I thought I'd stated multiple times get a gtx 580 1.5gb some ram and the x5460. I have done extensive tests on this.

Battlefield 4 locks 60fps @ over 3.5ghz with my gtx 460s on med settings on the standard gpu clock. If i pump 3.5 + o/c 800/2000 on the card 60fps locked.

It seems after 3.5ghz these chips handle bf4 well, just make sure you have fresh hdds and fresh high fps cards or you will struggle.

I have a few bad hdd's this WILL cause fps drops and stumbles.

I am currently in the process of using Acronis to image a few decent drives that will work for both systems.

Nic


----------



## robertr81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IgoRRR*
> 
> I have a X5460 on 4.2 GHZ, 6870 2 GB, 4 gigs of RAM and play fluently on high settings


Sounds great! Thats enough for me


----------



## patentman

When I first posted I was so excited I could upgrade my PCs from Dual Core to Quad that I forgot to thank all who found and all those who post about the mod.
This forum rocks!


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> When I first posted I was so excited I could upgrade my PCs from Dual Core to Quad that I forgot to thank all who found and all those who post about the mod.
> This forum rocks!


Your welcome









There are alot of good people here, there are alot of newbies here as well. Some of them need to learn the ropes but for the most part everyone here is pretty helpful.


----------



## BardtheBowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Search posts if your mobo is capable of running a Xeon.
> Clear CMOS. Check the motherboard`s manual how to do so. Most probably while psu is still plugged in and it is ON but the PC is OFF you must move a jumper then put back in place. Once it is done and if the bios prompts to press F2 to load defaults or F1 to enter setup then press F1. Now load defaults through the bios settings, don`t save and exit yet, go to Vcore and set it 1.220V
> If still persists then I would try the cpu on another motherboard or find another cheap cpu to test motherboard compatibility, maybe an E5420/L5410


So you mean I should use my old processor to power on the PC and get into the BIOS settings, then change the voltage, then try the Xeon again? No idea if that will work, but it's an interesting idea and I'll give it a try.


----------



## patentman

No, this cannot be done.
I mean that by clearing CMOS the mobo most probably will POST and let you get into bios settings if the message "new cpu found" appears. Entering the bios settings you will raise Vcore and this most probably will help POST afterwards and so on.
By clearing CMOS no info (settings or hardware) is stored in the bios. Give it a try, many times helps things go straight.


----------



## BardtheBowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> No, this cannot be done.
> I mean that by clearing CMOS the mobo most probably will POST and let you get into bios settings if the message "new cpu found" appears. Entering the bios settings you will raise Vcore and this most probably will help POST afterwards and so on.
> By clearing CMOS no info (settings or hardware) is stored in the bios. Give it a try, many times helps things go straight.


The problem is that it generally won't post in the first place when the Xeon is installed. Sometimes it will beep (my mobo does this if a startup is successful) and show the motherboard splash screen and go black but that's as far as it gets. And it rarely even does that. So quite possibly I have a hardware problem, which puzzles me because I know other people have done this successfully with the Asus P5n-d.


----------



## patentman

Most probably it is a hardware problem as you say.
Either a bad cpu, a bad adapter sticker or placed wrongly or misaligned, a bad socket tab cutting that prevents the cpu to sit perfectly and make contact with all pins, an unsupported mobo maybe cause of its revision, or such.

But if you have checked the adapter, the tabs, then you have to see if it`s either cpu or mobo. This requires either another Xeon or another mobo to try this one, so makes things more complicated.

But firstly clear CMOS. It is a very simple thing to try. This may help the system POST and complete the POST letting you getting into bios settings.
It is not unlikely that this is the problem itself as it has made troubles in various non modded cpu upgrades.
Another thing, is the PSU a 24pin + 4pin (EATX 12V 4/8pin connector) ? Make sure 4 or 8 pin 12V cpu power connector is plugged in.


----------



## BardtheBowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Most probably it is a hardware problem as you say.
> Either a bad cpu, a bad adapter sticker or placed wrongly or misaligned, a bad socket tab cutting that prevents the cpu to sit perfectly and make contact with all pins, an unsupported mobo maybe cause of its revision, or such.
> 
> But if you have checked the adapter, the tabs, then you have to see if it`s either cpu or mobo. This requires either another Xeon or another mobo to try this one, so makes things more complicated.
> 
> But firstly clear CMOS. It is a very simple thing to try. This may help the system POST and complete the POST letting you getting into bios settings.
> It is not unlikely that this is the problem itself as it has made troubles in various non modded cpu upgrades.
> Another thing, is the PSU a 24pin + 4pin (EATX 12V 4/8pin connector) ? Make sure 4 or 8 pin 12V cpu power connector is plugged in.


I will try resetting CMOS once more just to be 100% sure I did it right. And yes, power is plugged in correctly. What is most puzzling to me is the fact that it does post occasionally (even if it fails to continue booting afterward), which suggests that while possible, outright hardware failure seems somewhat unlikely. But I can't find any problems with the tabs or the sticker either, so I'm about to just give up on the project since I have no other mobo or Xeon to try and I don't want to sink any more money into it.


----------



## cortexodus

Ordered a sticker, updated BIOS on GA-G31M-S2L to F9 using an E4300, installed an E5335 Xeon, works fine.

Yay?


----------



## deezdrama

Got my stickers in, they look to be diecut or laser cut from a single sheet, does it just pop out or do i need to cut it out?

Just got off work and trying to decide if im going to do the mod tonight or wait


















Says v 3.5
Is this the newest revision?
Any triming or anything i need to do on it?

Is it safe to use rubbing alcohol to dampen a qtip and clean the underside of the cpu for good adhesion?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## n1sm

DO THIS TONIGHT

1.Peel the sticker off, just like when you peel a temporary tattoo off a sheet.

2. Unsure of revision #. I can honestly say, I cannot remember what print mine had if any.

3. You may have to trim the top left side if it overlaps the pad of the cpu. Unsure by the picture, but yours looks to have a shorter top right portion of the sticker.

4. It is safe to use isopropyl I highly suggest 90% isopropyl however.

5. Report back after you've hit 4.0ghz









Nic


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> DO THIS TONIGHT
> 
> 1.Peel the sticker off, just like when you peel a temporary tattoo off a sheet.
> 
> 2. Unsure of revision #. I can honestly say, I cannot remember what print mine had if any.
> 
> 3. You may have to trim the top left side if it overlaps the pad of the cpu. Unsure by the picture, but yours looks to have a shorter top right portion of the sticker.
> 
> 4. It is safe to use isopropyl I highly suggest 90% isopropyl however.
> 
> 5. Report back after you've hit 4.0ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nic


Im in it.... lol

Wow , you dont realize how tiny these sockets are untill you have to cut tabs out of them.

I think i may of barely pushed on 2 of the pins ,

3 and 4 from top left in pic, i gently pushed them back up with razor tip, do they look ok or do they need straightened more?









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## deezdrama

Look ok? Third one looks a little off









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## deezdrama

Got it straightened out,

Heres the sticker, i had to trim it or it would of covered the pad at top right.



















Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Got it straightened out,
> 
> Heres the sticker, i had to trim it or it would of covered the pad at top right.


Nice job Deez, that is precisely how it is supposed to look. Also I'm with N1SM on the alcohol...stick with anything over 90% as the remaining is just water. My local CVS pharmacy had 91% and it works alot better than the basic 70%. I strongly suggest NOT using it on any of the VR's on the bottom...the pin landings are ok...but absolutely nothing other than, at least as far as the bottom is concerned. Great job!!

On another note I managed to snatch up another 790i FTW motherboard on Ebay toady...comes with an E8400 for $72 shipped. Hopefully I will be pairing it with one of my 5470's and some extra
DDR3 - 1333 I had laying around. Once people see it can hit 4.5Ghz it will sell like last Cinnabon on earth lol. Maybe not that much but it will be an interesting auction to say the least.


----------



## deezdrama

Lol, booted right up into windows, took me a while cause i had to swap cases ... now the fun begins...

Love this nzxt case by the way




























Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## deezdrama

Wow! Check out the VID stock core voltage on this bad boy lol









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## deezdrama

WOW! Pretty much amazed sofar!

1.05v vcore at stock 3.16ghz speed.

Set it to 4ghz
422x9.5
Set vcore to 1.35v
Set my ram
All other voltages on auto

At 4ghz cpuz reads 1.23 v
Been running prime for 20 minutes , temps under 70 degrees and my arctic silver hasnt even set yet which should drop it even more.

Im seriously thinking about getting a good water cooler and going for 5ghz, i would need better ram though.

Do you guys think im safe running this 24/7 with auto voltages for everything but vcore and ram or should i try to find lowest manual settings?

Ive heard auto settings are grossly overset and bad for your hardware










Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## deezdrama

I was running prime with small fft when temps was in mid 60's,

Now im running blend and its in the 50's- low 60's

Pretty sweet $50 mod.... saved me from a $400-$500 new platform upgrade

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bailw

@deezdrama

Push it higher...


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> WOW! Pretty much amazed sofar!
> 
> 1.05v vcore at stock 3.16ghz speed.
> 
> Set it to 4ghz
> 422x9.5
> Set vcore to 1.35v
> Set my ram
> All other voltages on auto
> 
> At 4ghz cpuz reads 1.23 v
> Been running prime for 20 minutes , temps under 70 degrees and my arctic silver hasnt even set yet which should drop it even more.
> 
> Im seriously thinking about getting a good water cooler and going for 5ghz, i would need better ram though.
> 
> Do you guys think im safe running this 24/7 with auto voltages for everything but vcore and ram or should i try to find lowest manual settings?
> 
> Ive heard auto settings are grossly overset and bad for your hardware


You have some rediculous Vdroop if you are losing that much voltage from the bios to the operating system. What motherboard are you using? You do NOT want to go over 70C at peak load...remember you have a vinyl adapter underneath your processor where all the heat is generated.

5Ghz...forget it !!! My 790i FTW wont even boot at 5Ghz with my 5470. you will need somewhere around 1.65v and even with a decent cooler you will melt that adapter in a matter of minutes. Even at 4.8Ghz my temps are rediculous with a H70 push pull setup. realistically you may hit 4.5Ghz with a ton of Vcore ...around 1.45v give or take...and that is actual voltage after Vdroop. Your current specs I dont forsee being stable. 4Ghz is gonna be fully stable somewhere around 1.275v.

Your off to a good start though. Get that thing stable around 4.2Ghz under 1.35v and call it a day. You wont need more than that. I sit comfortably at 4.33Ghz on 1.33v fully stable...anything after that the Vcore requirements tend to deminish severely. Auto voltages are also a big no-no. Good luck !!!


----------



## patentman

I was about to post about the Vcore, then saw davtylica`s post.
I agree and recommend you stay low on Vcore as your mobo does not stabilize voltage and this will stress the cpu more than another mobo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> 1.05v vcore at stock 3.16ghz speed.
> 
> Set it to 4ghz
> Set vcore to 1.35v
> 
> At 4ghz cpuz reads 1.23 v


I was surprised at first knowing you have an X5460.
1.05v vcore at stock 3.16ghz speed is too low. What the heck I said, he must have been so lucky he got a golden binned cpu. On the other hand if there were such then Intel would had released a E5470 or even L5450
Then I read about the mysterious low Vcore. You set 1.35V it reads 1.23V
Way too much Vdroop. Very bad.
All my Asus mobos with "loadline calibration" enabled have a very little Vdroop.

I would stick to 3.8Ghz 400FSB for long run or up to 415FSB.
That`s because not only the cpu needs more voltage, the northbridge also does. By upping the FSB the mobo raises ALL voltages if it is set to Auto (for all the other than Vcore if it set to manual and except of Vdimm regardless if Vcore is in auto or manual)
At 3.8Ghz you have a fast system. How fast? Depends on your needs. Too bad to take a decent system and OC it to the max trying to reach fresh technology, it can`t be done. What can be done is to have a decent system.


----------



## Halos

OK

It seems, nobody tested Xeon on X38/X48 board?Not a single try?
http://cdn.overclock.net/e/ed/eda91797_list2.jpeg

Maybe somebody remebers someone putting Xeon on X48-t3rs?


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halos*
> 
> OK
> 
> It seems, nobody tested Xeon on X38/X48 board?Not a single try?
> http://cdn.overclock.net/e/ed/eda91797_list2.jpeg
> 
> Maybe somebody remebers someone putting Xeon on X48-t3rs?


Don't try this mod on a x38/x48 board. It's almost guaranteed NOT to work. AFAIK, only one person reportedly succeeded out of several who tried.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> I was about to post about the Vcore, then saw davtylica`s post.
> I agree and recommend you stay low on Vcore as your mobo does not stabilize voltage and this will stress the cpu more than another mobo.
> I was surprised at first knowing you have an X5460.
> 1.05v vcore at stock 3.16ghz speed is too low. What the heck I said, he must have been so lucky he got a golden binned cpu. On the other hand if there were such then Intel would had released a E5470 or even L5450
> Then I read about the mysterious low Vcore. You set 1.35V it reads 1.23V
> Way too much Vdroop. Very bad.
> All my Asus mobos with "loadline calibration" enabled have a very little Vdroop.
> 
> I would stick to 3.8Ghz 400FSB for long run or up to 415FSB.
> That`s because not only the cpu needs more voltage, the northbridge also does. By upping the FSB the mobo raises ALL voltages if it is set to Auto (for all the other than Vcore if it set to manual and except of Vdimm regardless if Vcore is in auto or manual)
> At 3.8Ghz you have a fast system. How fast? Depends on your needs. Too bad to take a decent system and OC it to the max trying to reach fresh technology, it can`t be done. What can be done is to have a decent system.


all he needs to do is a vdroop/volt mod. Simple #2 pencil and steady hand.

I did my 780i and it went from a droop of 1.381>[email protected] to me lowering vcore to 1.34 @ 4.0ghz. This really has helped temp wise and allows for much higher overclocks. I have yet to even touch 4.4 after doing the mod on the board.

At any rate that board he runs is one of the best budget ep45 boards, most board right out of the box at higher voltages have significant vdroop.

Nic


----------



## deezdrama

Ya, i was a little excited and tired last night... glad the mod with no major setbacks.

I have load-line calibration in my bios to help with vdroop but left it disabled because i thought it wasnt safe with 45nm processors...

Should this be turned on?

Also whats the fasted way to find the lowest manual settings for the rest of my voltages?

Or are there safe settings someone could recommend?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> How fast? Depends on your needs. Too bad to take a decent system and OC it to the max trying to reach fresh technology, it can`t be done. What can be done is to have a decent system.


This isn't entirely true. My system has proven to be equally as fast as a 2500K and the FX-6300 at their respective factory clock speeds while running at 4.33Ghz...which is merely a healthy OC compared to what it can fully acheive. When I say equally I'm refering to multiple benchmarks and data collected from popiular review sites.

It can be done with the right setup but one has to be willing to spend the money and time to tweak things. I suppose a OC'ed 2500K matched clock for clock would further seperate itself from a 5470...but realistically I dont think it would be a world of difference. If anyone has a 2500K and wishes to do an apples to apples comparison I'd be more than happy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Ya, i was a little excited and tired last night... glad the mod with no major setbacks.
> 
> I have load-line calibration in my bios to help with vdroop but left it disabled because i thought it wasnt safe with 45nm processors...
> 
> Should this be turned on?
> 
> Also whats the fasted way to find the lowest manual settings for the rest of my voltages?
> 
> Or are there safe settings someone could recommend?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


Rule of thumb is that 1.25v for the FSB will get you to 450.For me ,running Intel Burn test for 20 passes while tweaking the vcore to a lowest passable voltage then bump one notch up for good measure. Remember, you want to have a low vcore...but at the same time you do't want to starve the processor of voltages. More times than not 1.35v actual will take you to 4.2Ghz and beyond with E0 revision chips.

If you have CPU PLL voltage setting i recommend leaving that one on auto


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> WOW! Pretty much amazed sofar!
> 
> 1.05v vcore at stock 3.16ghz speed.
> 
> Set it to 4ghz
> 422x9.5
> Set vcore to 1.35v
> Set my ram
> All other voltages on auto
> 
> At 4ghz cpuz reads 1.23 v
> Been running prime for 20 minutes , temps under 70 degrees and my arctic silver hasnt even set yet which should drop it even more.
> 
> Im seriously thinking about getting a good water cooler and going for 5ghz, i would need better ram though.
> 
> Do you guys think im safe running this 24/7 with auto voltages for everything but vcore and ram or should i try to find lowest manual settings?
> 
> Ive heard auto settings are grossly overset and bad for your hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


You need to enable LLC in bios to get rid of the voltage drop. Is the x5460 chip slbba?


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> This isn't entirely true. My system has proven to be equally as fast as a 2500K and the FX-6300 at their respective factory clock speeds while running at 4.33Ghz...which is merely a healthy OC compared to what it can fully acheive. When I say equally I'm refering to multiple benchmarks and data collected from popiular review sites.
> 
> It can be done with the right setup but one has to be willing to spend the money and time to tweak things. I suppose a OC'ed 2500K matched clock for clock would further seperate itself from a 5470...but realistically I dont think it would be a world of difference. If anyone has a 2500K and wishes to do an apples to apples comparison I'd be more than happy
> Rule of thumb is that 1.25v for the FSB will get you to 450.For me ,running Intel Burn test for 20 passes while tweaking the vcore to a lowest passable voltage then bump one notch up for good measure. Remember, you want to have a low vcore...but at the same time you do't want to starve the processor of voltages. More times than not 1.35v actual will take you to 4.2Ghz and beyond with E0 revision chips.
> 
> If you have CPU PLL voltage setting i recommend leaving that one on auto


I'd set the PLL to 1.5V. You will need to increase PLL once you go beyound 4.4 Ghz, it helps stabilize the system during boot and load tests.

Also 2500k, 3570k and all latest intel processors have turbo boosts which skews the results a bit.


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> WOW! Pretty much amazed sofar!
> 
> 1.05v vcore at stock 3.16ghz speed.
> 
> Set it to 4ghz
> 422x9.5
> Set vcore to 1.35v
> Set my ram
> All other voltages on auto
> 
> At 4ghz cpuz reads 1.23 v
> Been running prime for 20 minutes , temps under 70 degrees and my arctic silver hasnt even set yet which should drop it even more.
> 
> Im seriously thinking about getting a good water cooler and going for 5ghz, i would need better ram though.
> 
> Do you guys think im safe running this 24/7 with auto voltages for everything but vcore and ram or should i try to find lowest manual settings?
> 
> Ive heard auto settings are grossly overset and bad for your hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4
> 
> 
> 
> You need to enable LLC in bios to get rid of the voltage drop. Is the x5460 chip slbba?
Click to expand...

Yes its slbba...

So for sure its safe to enable load line calibration?

I guess ill enable it when i get home and manually enter some voltages for northbridge etc.

Ill keep vcore at 1.35v in bios and might see if i cant hit 4.2ghz

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Yes its slbba...
> 
> So for sure its safe to enable load line calibration?
> 
> I guess ill enable it when i get home and manually enter some voltages for northbridge etc.
> 
> Ill keep vcore at 1.35v in bios and might see if i cant hit 4.2ghz
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Yes, enable LLC. You have a gigabyte p45 motherboard so it's safe. Only problems that were reported with enabling LLC were due to crappy motherboards.


----------



## CthulhuOO7

Well I finally got my E5450 chip. I had the stickers, and had already modded the socket. My board is the Biostar G413Dc Rev. 7, and the chip is the SLBBM lower voltage version. Plus it was BRAND NEW UNOPENED and UNUSED!









Bad news is, even after trying two stickers and resticking them with great care, it won't POST.








It's already got the latest version of BIOS. so I'm guessing I'm at the BIOS microcode stage, and rereading this thread. This board isn't a great overclocker, but it's a trooper for a mATX / 775 since it uses DDR3 1333.

Stay tuned.


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CthulhuOO7*
> 
> Well I finally got my E5450 chip. I had the stickers, and had already modded the socket. My board is the Biostar G413Dc Rev. 7, and the chip is the SLBBM lower voltage version. Plus it was BRAND NEW UNOPENED and UNUSED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news is, even after trying two stickers and resticking them with great care, it won't POST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's already got the latest version of BIOS. so I'm guessing I'm at the BIOS microcode stage, and rereading this thread. This board isn't a great overclocker, but it's a trooper for a mATX / 775 since it uses DDR3 1333.
> 
> Stay tuned.


If it doesn't POST, even updating the microcode it won't help.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Ya, i was a little excited and tired last night... glad the mod with no major setbacks.
> 
> I have load-line calibration in my bios to help with vdroop but left it disabled because i thought it wasnt safe with 45nm processors...
> 
> Should this be turned on?
> 
> Also whats the fasted way to find the lowest manual settings for the rest of my voltages?
> 
> Or are there safe settings someone could recommend?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


Yes, enable load-line calibration but lower the Vcore first as you`ll end up running the cpu at higher Vcore than before.
I have no idea what is needed for 400+ FSB for the rest of the voltages as I did not had a 400+ capable Quad before. I`ll try to search and then find myself the values needed.
All I know is my 24/7 P43 chipset system runs on the lowest but that`s on a undervolted E5200.
As long as you see that your cpu can run at 1.2 to 1.35V Vcore (Intel states 1.35V is the max allowed but it is quite much for a cooling system to cope) and all other voltages being less or equal the max Intel states then it will be safe to run it this way even at 450FSB.
You can search for threads/posts for the voltages and also view some Intel PDF documents, they state the nominal and max voltage values for the chipset and for the cpu. Although I`m not sure if you have an Intel chipset mobo still you`ll find quite some useful info there.

I know I sound like an OC chicken and discourage some getting the best -actually the max- of the system but that`s cause I`ve been through all those and now I`m happy if I settle to the sweet spot that`s for me is to have just a silent reasonable priced heatsink and the system happy running even 24/7 with no worries if it is going to last or not. Even if I don`t get the max but get to the best of it, running 100 or 200Mhz lower.
But if those 200Mhz made such a difference to the performance then I would try to get them. Maybe it`s cause I don`t gain so much performance to be worthy for my usage. Video encoding at 180fps makes no difference than encoding at 160fps. Still it needs quite some time to be done, I prefer letting it done while I`m away. All I need is a fast responding system in the timeline, that even the Q6600 was capable of at stock speed.
So I feel sorry if sometimes I say something being affected by my needs.
Even though the OC has a point, get speed cheap or from something old, so I don`t feel is wise when I see for regular usage they get a new expensive cpu, the most expensive mobo and give hundrends on cooling just to hit 100Mhz more.


----------



## CthulhuOO7

Yeah. Quitting for the night, but I'll start tomorrow with a micro-reexamination of the socket to make triple sure it's cut well.

Earlier in this thread it was mentioned you could use a multimeter to check the stickers integrity? I have a good one, but rarely know exactly what I'm doing with it. What should the meter be set on? And Im checking the two points on the sticker while its on the chip?
I did get a reading doing this, 900 something. Tired have to look tomorrow.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CthulhuOO7*
> 
> Well I finally got my E5450 chip. I had the stickers, and had already modded the socket. My board is the Biostar G413Dc Rev. 7, and the chip is the SLBBM lower voltage version. Plus it was BRAND NEW UNOPENED and UNUSED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news is, even after trying two stickers and resticking them with great care, it won't POST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's already got the latest version of BIOS. so I'm guessing I'm at the BIOS microcode stage, and rereading this thread. This board isn't a great overclocker, but it's a trooper for a mATX / 775 since it uses DDR3 1333.
> 
> Stay tuned.


If you're not posting then you have simply done something wrong physically whether it be the socket trimming or the adapters are just plain bad.

Those are the two top reasons for no post situations with socket trimming being the biggest obstacle.


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CthulhuOO7*
> 
> Yeah. Quitting for the night, but I'll start tomorrow with a micro-reexamination of the socket to make triple sure it's cut well.
> 
> Earlier in this thread it was mentioned you could use a multimeter to check the stickers integrity? I have a good one, but rarely know exactly what I'm doing with it. What should the meter be set on? And Im checking the two points on the sticker while its on the chip?
> I did get a reading doing this, 900 something. Tired have to look tomorrow.


You should be able to put your voltmeters leads on the 2 solder dots on the sticker and check for continuity, it just needs to swap the 2 pins

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CthulhuOO7*
> 
> Yeah. Quitting for the night, but I'll start tomorrow with a micro-reexamination of the socket to make triple sure it's cut well.
> 
> Earlier in this thread it was mentioned you could use a multimeter to check the stickers integrity? I have a good one, but rarely know exactly what I'm doing with it. What should the meter be set on? And Im checking the two points on the sticker while its on the chip?
> I did get a reading doing this, 900 something. Tired have to look tomorrow.


I found a trick that if you attach the sticker and then flatten out the adapter with two razer blades then there is no problem. I wish I had time for pics now but essentially take two utility blades and place them down on the sticker right below and above the alloy part. That will flatten it out and ensure good contact for all the pins. Otherwise if you just attach the sticker if you examine it from the side it has a convex shape to it, possibly blocking several of the motherboard pins from making good contact.


----------



## deezdrama

Yeah i noticed that protruding shape, so i took extra care placing the sticker to make sure the 2 protruding contacts lined up with the cpu pad rows perfectly.

I thought about doing something like deadskull is saying as well but didnt so cant say yay or nay on this.

I just made sure all the sticker holes lined up perfectly and that the 2 contact points lined up with where the pins contact the pads(you can see tiny little shiny divits in the cpu pads where the pins made there electrical connections)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## deezdrama

_Ok guys...._

Ive bumped my x5460 up to 4.2ghz on my ep45-ud3l with ddr2 800 ram.

Its been prime blend stable for 30+ minutes.

Temps are a bit high... upper 60's and 2 cores dab to 70 and 71.

*Heres my settings.....*

I plan to keep lowering vcore untill im stable with least amount ....









Anything you guys would change or see problems with?

*Robust graphics booster.....auto
Cpu clock..............................x9.5
Cpu freq..................................4.2

Cpu host clock.............enabled
Cpu host freq................443
Pci express freq............100
Cia2.........................disabled

DRAM
performance enhance.standard
Mch freq latch................400mhz
System multiplyer.........2.00D
Mem frequency..............886mhz
Dram , manual 6-6-6-18

Load line calibration .....enabled

Cpu Vcore....... 1.35v. 1.3vCPUZ
CPU termination...........1.26v
Cpu pll............................1.55v
Cpu reference................auto

MCH core...................1.28
Mch ref.............. .800v
ICH I/O......................... 1.55v
ICH core....................... 1.100v

Dram voltage................ 1.9v

No ex mem...........enabled
TM2.......................enabled
*

As i was writting this , prime 95 temps hit *73* and *74* on 2 of the cores so i stopped all workers, this was after 30 minutes stable.

*Drop vcore and try again?*

Or
*Drop back to 4ghz and keep trying to lower vcore?*

Keep in mind ive always heard arctic silver takes time to cure , i think after last time i used it temps dropped like 5 degrees after a week.

Thanks everyone! This mods been great!!!!









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk

_*EDIT UPDATE*_

_*Prime blend stable for a while sofar at 4.2ghz with 1.28vcore*_









Temps are staying under *70*.... Should I go higher?
*At what temp should I abort testing?
*
Wow its fun having a chip that cooperates unlike the q6600 go step i had that let me down.

Do you guys think I could really push this chip with watercooling?

Im buying a new PSU, SSD, And gtx 770 in a few days

im thinking about building another one of these bang for the buck frankenrigs









too bad these old 775 ep45 gigabyte boards are so hard to find and expensive.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Ok guys....
> 
> Ive bumped my x5460 up to 4.2ghz on my ep45-ud3l with ddr2 800 ram.
> 
> Its been prime blend stable for 30+ minutes.
> 
> Temps are a bit high... upper 60's and 2 cores dab to 70 and 71.
> 
> Heres my settings.....
> 
> I plan to keep lowering vcore untill im stable with least amount ....
> 
> Anything you guys would change or see problems with?
> 
> Robust graphics booster.....auto
> Cpu clock..............................x9.5
> Cpu freq..................................4.2
> 
> Cpu host clock.............enabled
> Cpu host freq................443
> Pci express freq............100
> Cia2.........................disabled
> 
> DRAM
> performance enhance.standard
> Mch freq latch................400mhz
> System multiplyer.........2.00D
> Mem frequency..............886mhz
> Dram , manual 6-6-6-18
> 
> Load line calibration .....enabled
> 
> Cpu Vcore....... 1.35v. 1.3vCPUZ
> CPU termination...........1.26v
> Cpu pll............................1.55v
> Cpu reference................auto
> 
> MCH core...................1.28
> Mch ref.............. .800v
> ICH I/O......................... 1.55v
> ICH core....................... 1.100v
> 
> Dram voltage................ 1.9v
> 
> No ex mem...........enabled
> TM2.......................enabled
> 
> As i was writting this , prime 95 temps hit 73 and 74 on 2 of the cores so i stopped all workers, this was after 30 minutes stable.
> 
> Drop vcore and try again?
> 
> Or
> Drop back to 4ghz and keep trying to lower vcore?
> 
> Keep in mind ive always heard arctic silver takes time to cure , i think after last time i used it temps dropped like 5 degrees after a week.
> 
> Thanks everyone! This mods been great
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


dude when I put my AS on I was idling @ on 2 cores around 32 and two at 28-29. Then the AS cured highest core temp is 22 LOL. Now being I am running the h80, you will see way lower temps in 2-3 weeks. Or you can ibt that ***** till it cures the AS. I expedited the process on my other air cooled machine. I ran ibt @ 72c for 2 days str8.

On the morning of day 3 temps were down to 65c then they went down to 60c max around the time I went to work at 9:30pm.

IBT loves to push core temps high and is very good for burning in AS.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Ok guys....
> 
> Ive bumped my x5460 up to 4.2ghz on my ep45-ud3l with ddr2 800 ram.
> 
> Its been prime blend stable for 30+ minutes.
> 
> Temps are a bit high... upper 60's and 2 cores dab to 70 and 71.
> 
> Heres my settings.....
> 
> I plan to keep lowering vcore untill im stable with least amount ....
> 
> Anything you guys would change or see problems with?
> 
> Robust graphics booster.....auto
> Cpu clock..............................x9.5
> Cpu freq..................................4.2
> 
> Cpu host clock.............enabled
> Cpu host freq................443
> Pci express freq............100
> Cia2.........................disabled
> 
> DRAM
> performance enhance.standard
> Mch freq latch................400mhz
> System multiplyer.........2.00D
> Mem frequency..............886mhz
> Dram , manual 6-6-6-18
> 
> Load line calibration .....enabled
> 
> Cpu Vcore....... 1.35v. 1.3vCPUZ
> CPU termination...........1.26v
> Cpu pll............................1.55v
> Cpu reference................auto
> 
> MCH core...................1.28
> Mch ref.............. .800v
> ICH I/O......................... 1.55v
> ICH core....................... 1.100v
> 
> Dram voltage................ 1.9v
> 
> No ex mem...........enabled
> TM2.......................enabled
> 
> As i was writting this , prime 95 temps hit 73 and 74 on 2 of the cores so i stopped all workers, this was after 30 minutes stable.
> 
> Drop vcore and try again?
> 
> Or
> Drop back to 4ghz and keep trying to lower vcore?
> 
> Keep in mind ive always heard arctic silver takes time to cure , i think after last time i used it temps dropped like 5 degrees after a week.
> 
> Thanks everyone! This mods been great
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I think your vcore is too high, especially since you have an x5460 SLBBA. You should be able to get away with 1.3Vcore all the way until 4.35 - 4.4Ghz. Two your cooler is apparently very poor at dissipating the thermal power of the processor. I only hit 70s at 4.5Ghz, and this with 1.3875V.

Set vcore to 1.325V
cpu term to 1.28V
cpu reference to 0.633*(cpu term value) or 1.28*0.633 = 0.81V

Your mch core and reference values look good. Real temp can tell you the vid of your cpu, as well as bios. Usually in bios, the suggested vcore or the default vcore is the vid. Alternatively in Windows, run RealTemp and hit the "up-time" button. It will then switch to the processor vid value.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Do you guys think I could really push this chip with watercooling?


Is water wet? Haha, I couldn't resist the urge.


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Ok guys....
> 
> Ive bumped my x5460 up to 4.2ghz on my ep45-ud3l with ddr2 800 ram.
> 
> Its been prime blend stable for 30+ minutes.
> 
> Temps are a bit high... upper 60's and 2 cores dab to 70 and 71.
> 
> Heres my settings.....
> 
> I plan to keep lowering vcore untill im stable with least amount ....
> 
> Anything you guys would change or see problems with?
> 
> Robust graphics booster.....auto
> Cpu clock..............................x9.5
> Cpu freq..................................4.2
> 
> Cpu host clock.............enabled
> Cpu host freq................443
> Pci express freq............100
> Cia2.........................disabled
> 
> DRAM
> performance enhance.standard
> Mch freq latch................400mhz
> System multiplyer.........2.00D
> Mem frequency..............886mhz
> Dram , manual 6-6-6-18
> 
> Load line calibration .....enabled
> 
> Cpu Vcore....... 1.35v. 1.3vCPUZ
> CPU termination...........1.26v
> Cpu pll............................1.55v
> Cpu reference................auto
> 
> MCH core...................1.28
> Mch ref.............. .800v
> ICH I/O......................... 1.55v
> ICH core....................... 1.100v
> 
> Dram voltage................ 1.9v
> 
> No ex mem...........enabled
> TM2.......................enabled
> 
> As i was writting this , prime 95 temps hit 73 and 74 on 2 of the cores so i stopped all workers, this was after 30 minutes stable.
> 
> Drop vcore and try again?
> 
> Or
> Drop back to 4ghz and keep trying to lower vcore?
> 
> Keep in mind ive always heard arctic silver takes time to cure , i think after last time i used it temps dropped like 5 degrees after a week.
> 
> Thanks everyone! This mods been great
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I think your vcore is too high, especially since you have an x5460 SLBBA. You should be able to get away with 1.3Vcore all the way until 4.35 - 4.4Ghz. Two your cooler is apparently very poor at dissipating the thermal power of the processor. I only hit 70s at 4.5Ghz, and this with 1.3875V.
> 
> Set vcore to 1.325V
> cpu term to 1.28V
> cpu reference to 0.633*(cpu term value) or 1.28*0.633 = 0.81V
> 
> Your mch core and reference values look good. Real temp can tell you the vid of your cpu, as well as bios. Usually in bios, the suggested vcore or the default vcore is the vid. Alternatively in Windows, run RealTemp and hit the "up-time" button. It will then switch to the processor vid value.
Click to expand...

I tried 4.4ghz with
Cpu term 1.28v
Vcore 1.35v (1.31v in cpuz)
Ran prime and temps stayed at or just under 70 degrees. Then blue screen after 10 minutes.... maybee my cheap ddr2 800 6 6 6 18 ram is the issue... its at 1.9v now should i try 2.0v ?

I set vcore to 1.325v
Term to 1.28v
And cpu ref to .812v

What should i aim for ? 4.4ghz again?

My temps are hovering in upper 60's sometimes 71-72....

I used arctic silver 5, thin layer rubbed on heatsink, thin layer on chip, then small dot in the middle, set heatsink screwing all screws equal amounts staggering every 3 turns.

Temps seem too high... uggghhh

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## deezdrama

Oh..... using coolermaster 212

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> I tried 4.4ghz with
> Cpu term 1.28v
> Vcore 1.35v (1.31v in cpuz)
> Ran prime and temps stayed at or just under 70 degrees. Then blue screen after 10 minutes.... maybee my cheap ddr2 800 6 6 6 18 ram is the issue... its at 1.9v now should i try 2.0v ?
> 
> I set vcore to 1.325v
> Term to 1.28v
> And cpu ref to .812v
> 
> What should i aim for ? 4.4ghz again?
> 
> My temps are hovering in upper 60's sometimes 71-72....
> 
> I used arctic silver 5, thin layer rubbed on heatsink, thin layer on chip, then small dot in the middle, set heatsink screwing all screws equal amounts staggering every 3 turns.
> 
> Temps seem too high... uggghhh
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I'd try for 4.2 Ghz first. Run large blend and make sure your memory is stable and your mch core/reference values are good. Higher then that you are going to need more mch core.


----------



## deezdrama

Ok set vcore to 1.35 like u suggested (1.28v cpuz)
1.25v VID by the way.

Cpu term to 1.28v

Cpu ref .81v

Running at 4.4ghz

Realtemp ... mid 40's idle

(Seems a bit high)









About to prime test

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## deezdrama

Should i bump up mch core before testing?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## deezdrama

4.4ghz









Cpu term 1.28v
Ram 1.96v

*Prime blend failed instantly (bluescreen)*









Bumped mch to 1.32









Trying again









*Edit .... Failed after 2 minutes BSOD*









pumped vcore to 1.3375v in bios ( cpuz 1.296v)
trying again...









*UPDATE....]prime 95 fail after 1 min.... bsod*









upped vcore 1.35v in bios (1.312v cpuz)
try again....









*UPDATE.... prime fail after 10 minutes (bsod)*









bumped vcore to 1.362v (1.328v cpuz)

again....


----------



## patentman

As long as you have high temps then it won`t get stable easily.
It will need more and more Vcore.
But the more Vcore the more temp.
The more temp the unstable it gets and needs more Vcore.
And there you have got into a loop.

After you find the max and get the satisfaction you got there then it is time to settle somewhere the system will be happy, even if it is not the max.
It is time I think you get the best out of it. Find at what FSB the system is fst. And I mean memory and other latencies.
Except of synthetic benchmarks that show the performance of a system in real life a system can be actually slower in higher cpu speed than when it gets to the right point.
You may have noticed that a system although it is overclocked way high it is responding slower especially when it is multitasking.
It may show more fps but what matters is response.
The cause is very simple. It throttles or ECC is taking over, slowing things down.
It is like some old nvidia cards, that nvidia made a trick to fool people their cards can be overclocked to the high sky but the performance was dropped. Especially at difficult scenes where suddenly the frame rate dropped to lower than 25fps making you believe it is the game`s fault and not the card`s or OC.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> 4.4ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu term 1.28v
> Ram 1.96v
> 
> *Prime blend failed instantly (bluescreen)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumped mch to 1.32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit .... Failed after 2 minutes BSOD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pumped vcore to 1.3375v in bios ( cpuz 1.296v)
> trying again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE....]prime 95 fail after 1 min.... bsod*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upped vcore 1.35v in bios (1.312v cpuz)
> try again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE.... prime fail after 10 minutes (bsod)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumped vcore to 1.362v (1.328v cpuz)
> 
> again....


What Prime95 version are you running and what FFT length does the test start at?

Small fft fail - low vcore.
Larget fft ( 1024k and above ) - bad memory or mch voltages.


----------



## deezdrama

yeah I think im going to settle for 4.2ghz....

my last prime run hit 75 degrees and had to stop it.

(prime95 25.11 build 2)

when I order my new psu,ssd,vid card... i might order a watercooler... anything that would be worth it under $100?

going to try for 4.2ghz stable


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> 4.4ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu term 1.28v
> Ram 1.96v
> 
> *Prime blend failed instantly (bluescreen)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumped mch to 1.32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit .... Failed after 2 minutes BSOD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pumped vcore to 1.3375v in bios ( cpuz 1.296v)
> trying again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE....]prime 95 fail after 1 min.... bsod*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upped vcore 1.35v in bios (1.312v cpuz)
> try again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE.... prime fail after 10 minutes (bsod)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumped vcore to 1.362v (1.328v cpuz)
> 
> again....
> 
> 
> 
> What Prime95 version are you running and what FFT length does the test start at?
> 
> Small fft fail - low vcore.
> Larget fft ( 1024k and above ) - bad memory or mch voltages.
Click to expand...











Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## deezdrama

Back to 4.2ghz.....

1.325 vcore. (1.28v cpuz)
Cpu term back to 1.26
Mch 1.28

And all the settings as my earlier post.

Sofar im prime95 blend stable but temps are mid to high 60's core 1 and 3 and low 60's cores 2 and 4

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## davtylica

Do yourself a favor and get a H55 or H60. Plug in your numbers for 4.2Ghz...tweak your voltages to stability and keep in mind don't starve your processor of voltage...you dont want the absolute lowest Vcore. What you want is slightly above that. Get your load temps around 60C then tweak your memory in as best you can. I got news for ya, you aren't going far on DDR2 800 lol. Even if you get a stable 4.4Ghz your memory will bottleneck the hell out of that thing and that extra 200Mhz you got will pretty much go to waste.

As I said before you started OCing this thing...get 4.2Ghz stable and just enjoy it lol !!!


----------



## MoonDoggy17

You can add the ASUS P5P43TD-PRO to the list, x5450 running great @ 3.62ghz









I also have modified the 710BIOS with the 771 microcodes

P5P43TD-PRO-ASUS-0710-771MOD.zip 696k .zip file


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Do yourself a favor and get a H55 or H60. Plug in your numbers for 4.2Ghz...tweak your voltages to stability and keep in mind don't starve your processor of voltage...you dont want the absolute lowest Vcore. What you want is slightly above that. Get your load temps around 60C then tweak your memory in as best you can. I got news for ya, you aren't going far on DDR2 800 lol. Even if you get a stable 4.4Ghz your memory will bottleneck the hell out of that thing and that extra 200Mhz you got will pretty much go to waste.
> 
> As I said before you started OCing this thing...get 4.2Ghz stable and just enjoy it lol !!!


This statement is somewhat true and somewhat false. I swapped my g. skills into both of my ep45s heh, looks like methinks 1300mhz @ 2.2v 5-7-7-21-2T timings say otherwise ;-) Gonna see if i can squeeze these mofos a lil more. I figure if I hit 1350mhz on them i can go ahead and say i'll effectively have a real beast on hand if i can find E0s to run on both boards. I was reading through the forums and some kid on here had a 1380mhz overclock on the same stuff im running so it should be possible. Now i know i cant get rid of this ram LOL, no way possible. Not to mention i've got another 2gigs that ran 1275 on this board. I didn't push it more because the chip I was on was a q8200 and just couldn't go any faster fsb wise.

My 780i is going up for sale soon. Honestly I'd trade someone for a p35 and few gigs of ram or a sweet video card.

Nic


----------



## CthulhuOO7

Does this look ok?
Is there one "brand" of adapter that seems to work consistently?


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CthulhuOO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Does this look ok?
> Is there one "brand" of adapter that seems to work consistently?


Looks about as good as it gets.

Same v3.5 i just recieved

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## deezdrama

Update....

I think im pretty stable at 4.2ghz.

Vcore is is 1.3 in bios and 1.28 in cpuz.

Which one do i consider im running at 1.30v or 1.28?

It seems any higher and my temps get scary.

It sucks because its addicting to push ahead and see what you can squeeze out of these but i guess I will have to stop for now.

My coolermaster 212 always seemed to do an excellent job cooling my q6600 at 3.2ghz, i dont know if i did a sub par job with the arctic silver application or what but this cooler just isnt cuttn it with this chip. I thought about lapping the 212 when i had it off and now wish i would of.

This cooler kept my q66 in mid 30's idle, my xeon is idling in mid to upper 40's..... does this seem right for this chip and this OC?

Looks like when i get my tax refund ill be getting a bigger psu, ssd, 1tb hard drive, gtx 760 or 770, and a watercooler.

Possibly better ram too but i think this ram is ok, its just core temps holding me back right now.

With 4.2 ghz at 1.28 cpuz vcore, what kind of OC do u guys think i could realisticly hit with a good water cooler?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## deezdrama

Oh...... i ran prime for an hour last night with no problems .... it wasnt 24 hours but i will do more testing later....

I then ran dayz standalone and it has never ran so good on my setup, fps wasnt very different but felt like it was.

Then ran bf4..... i used to struggle to get over 30 fps and was running 45-80 on high/very high settings. Wasnt expecting such an improvement but was very noticable!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Update....
> 
> I think im pretty stable at 4.2ghz.
> 
> Vcore is is 1.3 in bios and 1.28 in cpuz.
> 
> Which one do i consider im running at 1.30v or 1.28?
> 
> It seems any higher and my temps get scary.
> 
> It sucks because its addicting to push ahead and see what you can squeeze out of these but i guess I will have to stop for now.
> 
> My coolermaster 212 always seemed to do an excellent job cooling my q6600 at 3.2ghz, i dont know if i did a sub par job with the arctic silver application or what but this cooler just isnt cuttn it with this chip. I thought about lapping the 212 when i had it off and now wish i would of.
> 
> This cooler kept my q66 in mid 30's idle, my xeon is idling in mid to upper 40's..... does this seem right for this chip and this OC?
> 
> Looks like when i get my tax refund ill be getting a bigger psu, ssd, 1tb hard drive, gtx 760 or 770, and a watercooler.
> 
> Possibly better ram too but i think this ram is ok, its just core temps holding me back right now.
> 
> With 4.2 ghz at 1.28 cpuz vcore, what kind of OC do u guys think i could realisticly hit with a good water cooler?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


hah, im going to get a hyper 212 evo TODAY. I will do a side by side comparison with my 5460 on the h80 and the hyper 212 evo.

I feel you could squeeze at least 4.5ghz out of it. My C0's with 1.5 vcore did 4.4ghz. Remember mine are much more power hungry, hence the need for more cooling. I feel you could get a max of 4.7ghz out of it before thermal becomes a real issue. I think at 4.7ghz you'd see high 50s mid 60s on idle and hit tj max pretty fast unless your sporting some shin-etsu x23.

What do you think @davtylica


----------



## deezdrama

What is shin-etsu x23 ? A new TIM ? Where can i get some?

Something aint right...this 212 used to cool great, maybe ill get some of that shiznitsu 23 and pull this 212 and lap it.

Really sucks cause i know it should be performing better.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Update....
> 
> I think im pretty stable at 4.2ghz.
> 
> It sucks because its addicting to push ahead and see what you can squeeze out of these but i guess I will have to stop for now.


That`s what I`m talking about.
You have got a fast system than a Q600 spending too little.
But you`re going to make the mistake and instead of selling everything and buying an i5 you`re going to spend the extra money needed for an i5 system for a cooler and some paste... and then have a "good" cooling system but old and slower than i5 system.
I think you`re good at 4.2Ghz.

PS. I also have a good cooling system. It runs silent and OC up to a logical level, but cost me 26 euro.


----------



## patentman

Those are the adapters I used and have no problem. One cpu was installed three times in a mobo with the same adapter. No problem. No convex when it is installed.




But I had ordered from a different seller another lot, so one of them would arrive sooner, as it did. I`m going to pick them up the day after tomorrow.


----------



## CthulhuOO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Those are the adapters I used and have no problem. One cpu was installed three times in a mobo with the same adapter. No problem. No convex when it is installed.


Tonight I will look at the socket again, and cut more if needed before I order more adapters. It looks as if it's seated all the way, because you can see the CPUs board and how it sits in the socket on the front edge of the socket, in the middle. I wonder if there are any other point on the socket that could use trimming besides the locator pins? Maybe I'll even undercut the pin areas slightly to make extra sure it seats well.


----------



## furion223

Hey,

Would this mod work on an Asus P5B-SE mobo?? On the list in the second post i saw it worked on a P5B (not the second edition). Also, if the mobo has a mhz freq of 800, would that result in an underclocked xeon ( that has 1333mhz fsb )? If so, what affordable ddr3 mobo would work with this mod??


----------



## xxpenguinxx

According to the CPU support page, that board supports 1333mhz FSB processors, but you need to update to the latest beta bios. You still might need to add the CPU codes to the BIOS as well.
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5B_SE/#support


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furion223*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Would this mod work on an Asus P5B-SE mobo?? On the list in the second post i saw it worked on a P5B (not the second edition). Also, if the mobo has a mhz freq of 800, would that result in an underclocked xeon ( that has 1333mhz fsb )? If so, what affordable ddr3 mobo would work with this mod??


let me know if u get this working... i have the same board and a asrock 1333 board laying around that i thought about building another xeon rig with.

that p5bse i ran for years but tried to OC on it and it was horrible so upgraded to the ep45ud3l that my x5460 rig is on now.

but .... if u get a slbba chip... they require little vcore up to 4ghz (i think the p5bse lacked vcore adjustments other than generic 5,10,15,and 20% oc settings)

so it might work

let me know if it does


----------



## deezdrama

Heres the other board i got...

Anyone know which one would be easier to get working with this mod?









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## deezdrama

Between the one above and a asus p5bse

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Halos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Don't try this mod on a x38/x48 board. It's almost guaranteed NOT to work. AFAIK, only one person reportedly succeeded out of several who tried.


Yes. I know.

I had to try...









*DFI X48-T3RS* _*Doesent*_ work with Xeon E5430!

Here is my "options".


...but i dont have a CPU, which got more expensive.


----------



## gennro

Well after reading this, gave me the idea of giving new life to a Asus P5K Deluxe i had laying in a box collecting dust. So I ordered a E5430 off ebay for 27 bucks shipped. Have a Corsair H80 to throw on it when it gets here. Hoping for atleast 3.6 to 3.8ghz. I have a E6550 at 3.33ghz FSB 475mhz.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halos*
> 
> Yes. I know.
> 
> I had to try...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DFI X48-T3RS* _*Doesent*_ work with Xeon E5430!
> 
> Here is my "options".
> 
> 
> ...but i dont have a CPU, which got more expensive.


That looks like my stable LOL. a few nice boards you got there chief.

I'd sell off one and buy a q9650 and hit 4.0ghz


----------



## CthulhuOO7

Well, I have good news and bad news.
Good news is that after triple checking my socket, and resetting the adapter I finally got something on the screen. In a final fit of desperation, I trimmed off the very bottom strip of the adapter because it looked like it might be just on the socket ledge and just slightly lifting the chip up? It seems it may have done the trick.

Anyhoo, what I got onscreen was this:


And then immediately:


So, I'm totally confused. It read the correct chip, but my chip is an 80w?
http://ark.intel.com/m/products/33083/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5450-12M-Cache-3_00-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB#@product/specifications


My board is a 95w max. http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=518

Any ideas?


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CthulhuOO7*
> 
> Well, I have good news and bad news.
> Good news is that after triple checking my socket, and resetting the adapter I finally got something on the screen. In a final fit of desperation, I trimmed off the very bottom strip of the adapter because it looked like it might be just on the socket ledge and just slightly lifting the chip up? It seems it may have done the trick.
> 
> Anyhoo, what I got onscreen was this:
> 
> 
> And then immediately:
> 
> 
> So, I'm totally confused. It read the correct chip, but my chip is an 80w?
> http://ark.intel.com/m/products/33083/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5450-12M-Cache-3_00-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB#@product/specifications
> 
> 
> My board is a 95w max. http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=518
> 
> Any ideas?


Upgrade the bios microcode.


----------



## romar777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CthulhuOO7*
> 
> Any ideas?


The bios you have seems to be the latest... So check for xeon microcodes in it and add if necessary. I'd also try to enter bios settings if mobo allows to do it before last message appearing and lower Vcore and clock.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gennro*
> 
> Well after reading this, gave me the idea of giving new life to a Asus P5K Deluxe i had laying in a box collecting dust. So I ordered a E5430 off ebay for 27 bucks shipped. Have a Corsair H80 to throw on it when it gets here. Hoping for atleast 3.6 to 3.8ghz. I have a E6550 at 3.33ghz FSB 475mhz.


Yikes, you paid $27 for an E5430? You got robbed my friend. The E5440 can be had for that much.









Gotta do your homework lol


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> What is shin-etsu x23 ? A new TIM ? Where can i get some?
> 
> Something aint right...this 212 used to cool great, maybe ill get some of that shiznitsu 23 and pull this 212 and lap it.
> 
> Really sucks cause i know it should be performing better.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Shin Etsu has been around for ages. In fact I purchased a tube last night as i lost my MX-4. The x23-7783D is the stuff you want to get. There is supposedly a new revision the 7921E. It must be pretty new because I cant find any reviews on it.


----------



## n1sm

@deezdrama

I would honestly look into how many times your AS5 has been heat cycled. Today like I told you I got the 212 Evo. It performed horribly out of the box and on the board.

The cooler I had on there was the zalman cnps9000a. Temps with it were in the 30s- low 40s on idle and 60s on load with the x5460 on my ud3l.

So when I got flustered with the 212 Evo, I decided to reinstall my original Zalman and return the Evo to Microcenter.

Upon setting up the cooler on bootup temps were very high. Like high 60s high. I though hmm, "maybe a bad seating?" I removed the cooler and found a perfectly round nickel sized patch of thermal grease about .1mm thick. This has always been the perfect amount the "lil more than a rice grain squirt" as I like to call it.

At any rate I cleaned the heatsink reapplied the Arctic Silver. Booted up and the same mid-high 60s. ***??? So I decided to p95 it anyways and run IBT-normal linpack for 20 rounds. On p95 it was throttling at 85 like it was suppose to on IBT *click* it shut off instantly or within 10-15 seconds of starting the session.

So I decided to heatcycle the cpu on standard clock speeds with ibt. I made sure it was almost to tj max 85 with a ibt at highest settings and only throttled lightly. I ran it this way for 3hrs with 15min breaks in between.

Guess what I am sitting comfortably at 36c hottest core now on my same 3.8ghz overclock. Seems you need to downlock it then heat cycle it for the thermal paste I have.

I seemed then to remember about a month ago my temps on the 780i setup with the h80 were sitting at 31-38c idle. Then Mysteriously they dropped one day to as low as 20C.

I'd not jump on that h60 yet and try to heavily heatcycle the cpu. Make sure you don't hit TJ max or throttle to heavily.

I suggest clocking it back to stock then turning that IBT up to max and watching temps. P95 for whatever reason doesn't stress the cpu as hard as IBT by far. P95 is good for a cpu to clear but it doesn't hit the cpu as hard as IBT.

Try it out and lmk. I know based upon the extensive heat cycling I did I have hurried the curing process down for the Artic Silver I used.

Nic


----------



## CthulhuOO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bailw*
> 
> Upgrade the bios microcode.


I have the latest BIOS, plus, wouldn't it not read the chip correctly in POST if the microcodes weren't in there? I'll do it if it may help.

Unfortunately this board is not a good OC'r and the voltages are locked. I sill want use it it though cause the build is cheap and it does OC fairly well. Plus im built around this mATX and this board does DDR3.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

So it's not a good OC'r but it OCs fairly well









Adding the Xeon's microcodes to the BIOS should fix that warning.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> So it's not a good OC'r but it OCs fairly well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adding the Xeon's microcodes to the BIOS should fix that warning.


I'm







on that statement too LOL.


----------



## obi.van.kenobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Yikes, you paid $27 for an E5430? You got robbed my friend. The E5440 can be had for that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta do your homework lol


Where? I want an E0 version, but the cheapest I can see on ebay is $55 shipped. Even better, I want an E5450, but their prices went through the roof (not to mention x5470)...


----------



## CthulhuOO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> So it's not a good OC'r but it OCs fairly well


Ah yes.







So, it's a G41 and the voltages are locked, but with just my e6600 I could crank up the NB and get some OK speeds from the chip. I had it running at 3.6 without tweaking anything.

If the microcodes fix that warning, then that's my next step. I'll try that tonight, but now my other gamer gave me a BSOD. I have to figure out *** is going on there, as that thing runs like a clock.


----------



## patentman

Xeon prices must have been raised.
I also could not find something cheap, except of some E5440 or L5420 or lower end models from USA.
But I`m in Europe and postage costs a fortune. Not to mention I bought some but have not yest arrived after one month...

@ CthulhuOO7
Pick a used P35/45/43 mobo.
I bought a used P5Q Premium and a Deluxe and now I`m selling my P5K-E WiFi/AP
I had seen some nice priced mobos in the USA.
Both mobos I bought work perfectly, only that the Deluxe cost me a fortune...
Personally I buy only Asus. Have bought CUSL2, P4C800-E, P5K-E WiFi/AP, 2x P5QL-E, P5Q Premium, P5Q Deluxe
Very satisfied with every single one.


----------



## keeper5511

Hi everyone!!!

I am preparing to buy a xeon processor to upgrade my system.Has anyone here tried it with IPIBL-LB (Benicia)???Plz response here or send me pm.Thank you


----------



## Halos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> That looks like my stable LOL. a few nice boards you got there chief.
> 
> I'd sell off one and buy a q9650 and hit 4.0ghz










. Thanks mate, i collected it over a 2-3months, basicaly bought every good MBO i could.
I can get max 70$ for each, and q9650 is much much more expensive.

For now ive got E5430 [email protected], and one E5450(E0) that is on its way...waiting for that, than two mobos gotta go.


----------



## pioneerisloud

My rig is finally almost done.











Just missing the power button now.


----------



## CthulhuOO7

So, if you've been following along. . .
I updated and flashed my BIOS successfully. Now, it goes immediately to the "max power of cpu is over 95watts" warning and counts down 10 seconds and reboots. If I press F10 at the warning screen, I go straight into the BIOS and it reads the chip and runs fine. Interestingly, my Speedstep option is gone, and multi is now 6-9 instead of the previous 6-11.5.

If I F10 from there I load Windows7 and all is peachy.


I KNOW the chip is a 80w, and I KNOW the board accepts similar higher TDP chips with same max values, so it shouldn't be a fire hazard. Is there a way to bypass this warning? Modify the BIOS or something?

Board: Biostar G413DC Rev. 7
CPU: E5450 SLBBM
BIOS (latest): http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=518#dl


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CthulhuOO7*
> 
> So, if you've been following along. . .
> I updated and flashed my BIOS successfully. Now, it goes immediately to the "max power of cpu is over 95watts" warning and counts down 10 seconds and reboots. If I press F10 at the warning screen, I go straight into the BIOS and it reads the chip and runs fine. Interestingly, my Speedstep option is gone, and multi is now 6-9 instead of the previous 6-11.5.
> 
> If I F10 from there I load Windows7 and all is peachy.
> 
> 
> I KNOW the chip is a 80w, and I KNOW the board accepts similar higher TDP chips with same max values, so it shouldn't be a fire hazard. Is there a way to bypass this warning? Modify the BIOS or something?
> 
> Board: Biostar G413DC Rev. 7
> CPU: E5450 SLBBM
> BIOS (latest): http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=518#dl


You're missing CPU instructions which tells me you don't have the correct microcode. This may fix your CPU power issue and will most likely correct speedstep not working. Your CPU multipliers however are correct for a 5450 so no problem there. Everything you need is in this thread.


----------



## Munchie 808

@patentman

I agree that E5450 prices have been going up steadily on eBay and Amazon. So I decided to buy a used E5440 instead for $25 to install in my completely stock Dell Optiplex 360. Here's the CPU-Z validation for my rig: http://valid.canardpc.com/c2b100

This build cost me a grand total of around $100!
Used Dell Optiplex 360~ $50.00 + $20.00 shipping on eBay.
Used Xeon E5440~ $25 + free shipping on eBay.
Brand new LGA 775-to-771 Adapter sticker~ $5 ($10.00 a pair) + free shipping on eBay.
Unbeatable deal for those on a tight budget in my opinion. Like I mentioned--everything is stock in this Optiplex 360--including the motherboard, heatsink, power supply, BIOS etc.


----------



## CthulhuOO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> You're missing CPU instructions which tells me you don't have the correct microcode. This may fix your CPU power issue and will most likely correct speedstep not working. Your CPU multipliers however are correct for a 5450 so no problem there. Everything you need is in this thread.


Huh. I used "lga771_microcodes.zip 16k " from page 87. These should be the correct codes. I'll reread the thread.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CthulhuOO7*
> 
> Huh. I used "lga771_microcodes.zip 16k " from page 87. These should be the correct codes. I'll reread the thread.


You're missing SSE4.1 and VT-x. Make sure you have the latest microcodes that support the E0 stepping as well as the one for your CPU (1067A). Hopefully this will fix your CPU wattage problem. If not, at least you can bypass the problem. Somebody else in this thread couldn't get past the message and I don't think it was ever resolved.


----------



## patentman

He may miss SSE4.1 not from a microcode update but cause windows have not updated the cpu info in the device manager.
Go to device manager, see what cpu is listed, if all processors (cores) are listed as Xeon, and if not then press uninstall all processors from the device manager and then reboot.
Next time windows boots will recognize the cpu and you`ll be ready to check again with cpu-z for SSE4.1
Do this even if windows has correct info. You had not updated microcodes when windows had recognised the cpu for the first time.
Also use a recent version of cpu-z, as an old one may not show the features of the cpu, so it will be lacking SSE4.1 from the list.


----------



## CthulhuOO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> He may miss SSE4.1 not from a microcode update but cause windows have not updated the cpu info in the device manager.
> Go to device manager, see what cpu is listed, if all processors (cores) are listed as Xeon, and if not then press uninstall all processors from the device manager and then reboot.
> Next time windows boots will recognize the cpu and you`ll be ready to check again with cpu-z for SSE4.1
> Do this even if windows has correct info. You had not updated microcodes when windows had recognised the cpu for the first time.
> Also use a recent version of cpu-z, as an old one may not show the features of the cpu, so it will be lacking SSE4.1 from the list.


Did this. The Device Manager shows Xeon in all cores, I uninstalled and restarted. Checked CPU-Z and it's the same.

This is starting to get a bit over my head, so I appreciate the help. I've read and reread, and am not sure what I should be looking for if there is updated microcode beyond what's on page 87? I know I need the 1067a for SLBBM, and that was one of the three I put in. The only thing maybe out of the ordinary is the Biostar BIOS is a .BSS? MMTool didn't recognize it in the browser, but I copied and pasted the name in the bar and everything went smoothly after, so I don't think this is an issue (plus the BIOS saved and flashed fine).

It seems like the BIOS didn't get the codes in there? Is it required to take three out if you put three in?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munchie 808*
> 
> @patentman
> 
> I agree that E5450 prices have been going up steadily on eBay and Amazon. So I decided to buy a used E5440 instead for $25 to install in my completely stock Dell Optiplex 360. Here's the CPU-Z validation for my rig: http://valid.canardpc.com/c2b100
> 
> This build cost me a grand total of around $100!
> Used Dell Optiplex 360~ $50.00 + $20.00 shipping on eBay.
> Used Xeon E5440~ $25 + free shipping on eBay.
> Brand new LGA 775-to-771 Adapter sticker~ $5 ($10.00 a pair) + free shipping on eBay.
> Unbeatable deal for those on a tight budget in my opinion. Like I mentioned--everything is stock in this Optiplex 360--including the motherboard, heatsink, power supply, BIOS etc.


of course demand just went up. the only solution to is try and not buy unless it's cheaper but, every one would have not refrain from buying unless the price is lower but ,there will always be that one guy to bid higher or pay that higher price.

does it cost as muhc as a Q9550 yet?


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CthulhuOO7*
> 
> Did this. The Device Manager shows Xeon in all cores, I uninstalled and restarted. Checked CPU-Z and it's the same.
> 
> This is starting to get a bit over my head, so I appreciate the help. I've read and reread, and am not sure what I should be looking for if there is updated microcode beyond what's on page 87? I know I need the 1067a for SLBBM, and that was one of the three I put in. The only thing maybe out of the ordinary is the Biostar BIOS is a .BSS? MMTool didn't recognize it in the browser, but I copied and pasted the name in the bar and everything went smoothly after, so I don't think this is an issue (plus the BIOS saved and flashed fine).
> 
> It seems like the BIOS didn't get the codes in there? Is it required to take three out if you put three in?


As mentioned before, your CPUZ screenshots shows that you do not have the LGA771 microcodes.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obi.van.kenobi*
> 
> Where? I want an E0 version, but the cheapest I can see on ebay is $55 shipped. Even better, I want an E5450, but their prices went through the roof (not to mention x5470)...


Not sure where people have been looking but just yesterday i saw an E5440 E0 for $37 OBO. The earlier steppings were $30 free shipping. You have to use the lowest price filter. Earlier today there was a 5470 for $87. If you can find one for $75 they are worth the money FMPE. I have yet to test out my new pair as the wife lost my tube of MX-4....









I'm curious to see if they hold up better than my current one...although just getting to 4.5Ghz with ease blew my mind...4.8Ghz made me think it was delivered straight from the Heavens.


----------



## bledoliki

Can`t find quickly - anyone tried this mod with Asus P5B Deluxe? Any adjusted BIOS versions? I know that the mobo supports FSB1333 from 1215 BIOS version.. Tnx!


----------



## cdoublejj

i wouldn't think many if any 775 boards have micro codes for 771 cpus.


----------



## jsengxx2

Hi,

Found this great thread here and have one question:
I´am still on a 775 platform, motherboard Asus P5Q-E and running this with a Xeon X3360 (Q9550) and corsair dominator ddr2 1066. I have it overclocked, can run it prime stable on 3,7MHZ for many hours but when I´am working on this machine I get BOSD so I backed it down. Anything over 3,4MHZ is giving me BOSD. The chip is a C1 stepping and running on 1,360v. Machine is very stable on 3,4MHZ and happy with it because i Use it as a trading computer running with 4 monitors. In performance test I get a score of 5200 for cpu mark.

Will I see any improvement if I switch to a X5470 Xeon? Overclocking?
Will my board except the x5470?

Thanks,
JJ


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsengxx2*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Found this great thread here and have one question:
> I´am still on a 775 platform, motherboard Asus P5Q-E and running this with a Xeon X3360 (Q9550) and corsair dominator ddr2 1066. I have it overclocked, can run it prime stable on 3,7MHZ for many hours but when I´am working on this machine I get BOSD so I backed it down. Anything over 3,4MHZ is giving me BOSD. The chip is a C1 stepping and running on 1,360v. Machine is very stable on 3,4MHZ and happy with it because i Use it as a trading computer running with 4 monitors. In performance test I get a score of 5200 for cpu mark.
> 
> Will I see any improvement if I switch to a X5470 Xeon? Overclocking?
> Will my board except the x5470?
> 
> Thanks,
> JJ


If you update the bios microdes and trim the socket...yes it will work. Check my sig for specs and that will give you an idea of what to expect with a 5470. Several other members have them and they are kickass chips.


----------



## qzma

Hello, I need some help,
I'm having trouble with award ph bios, i tried to add microcodes to it but i lost myself!
I there is anybody willing to explain procedure better than 000000 how to, or do it for me, even better!
My mb is Asus striker II formula (780i) bios: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/Striker_II_Formula/2402.zip
cpu is xeon x5470
Thanks


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> of course demand just went up. the only solution to is try and not buy unless it's cheaper but, every one would have not refrain from buying unless the price is lower but ,there will always be that one guy to bid higher or pay that higher price.
> 
> does it cost as muhc as a Q9550 yet?


Well, as long as more people hear about the 771 mod the higher the prices. But it also may depend on how many servers go to retirement. Some sellers have lots of chips, some a couple.

Well, it is still a cheap upgrade.
Today arrived 2x L5420 C0 and a E5440 C0. Bought them for $70 shipped in Greece. Quite nice price.
Bought a E5450 E0 and a X5450 C0 for about $119 shipped. A tad too much.
A pair of E5450 E0 for $115.5, cheaper than the previous E5450 I got still a tad too much.

Have bought 2 lots (of ten) adapters for $4 each. I got a free tweezers in one lot.

It can get addicted. Now I don`t know if I`ll build a 24/7 low consumption system with a L5420 or a E5450 or E5440 underclocked and under-voltaged.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsengxx2*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Found this great thread here and have one question:
> I´am still on a 775 platform, motherboard Asus P5Q-E and running this with a Xeon X3360 (Q9550) and corsair dominator ddr2 1066. I have it overclocked, can run it prime stable on 3,7MHZ for many hours but when I´am working on this machine I get BOSD so I backed it down. Anything over 3,4MHZ is giving me BOSD. The chip is a C1 stepping and running on 1,360v. Machine is very stable on 3,4MHZ and happy with it because i Use it as a trading computer running with 4 monitors. In performance test I get a score of 5200 for cpu mark.
> 
> Will I see any improvement if I switch to a X5470 Xeon? Overclocking?
> Will my board except the x5470?
> 
> Thanks,
> JJ


2 cpus (X5450, E5450) and three mobos (P5K-E WiFi/AP, P5Q Deluxe, P5Q Premium) went to 4Ghz effortless. Just raised the FSB and a little the Vcore. No monster coolers, not too much Vcore (E5450 got 4Ghz @ 1.175V)
So yes! It will be an upgrade to you.
The Q9550 will face an FSB wall anyway, even if you found a good one it would not OC just as a E5450. So must be true for your X3360


----------



## gennro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Well, as long as more people hear about the 771 mod the higher the prices. But it also may depend on how many servers go to retirement. Some sellers have lots of chips, some a couple.
> 
> Well, it is still a cheap upgrade.
> Today arrived 2x L5420 C0 and a E5440 C0. Bought them for $70 shipped in Greece. Quite nice price.
> Bought a E5450 E0 and a X5450 C0 for about $119 shipped. A tad too much.
> A pair of E5450 E0 for $115.5, cheaper than the previous E5450 I got still a tad too much.
> 
> Have bought 2 lots (of ten) adapters for $4 each. I got a free tweezers in one lot.
> 
> It can get addicted. Now I don`t know if I`ll build a 24/7 low consumption system with a L5420 or a E5450 or E5440 underclocked and under-voltaged.
> 2 cpus (X5450, E5450) and three mobos (P5K-E WiFi/AP, P5Q Deluxe, P5Q Premium) went to 4Ghz effortless. Just raised the FSB and a little the Vcore. No monster coolers, not too much Vcore (E5450 got 4Ghz @ 1.175V)
> So yes! It will be an upgrade to you.
> The Q9550 will face an FSB wall anyway, even if you found a good one it would not OC just as a E5450. So must be true for your X3360


Hey since you are running a p5k I tried to do the mod as per delidded.com how to and even loaded the Xeon microcodes and I'm using a e5430 and all I can get the computer to power cycle automatically over and over again. Bad CPU or bad sticker? I've checked the socket and sticker placement several times and no beeps either. Board works fine with a e7500 and e6550. Thanks for any input.


----------



## cdoublejj

really!? i think i hit an FSB wall with my Q9550 @ 3.83 ghz on my P5E3 Deluxe.


----------



## n1sm

For everyone thinking of doing a lga 771 mod, I highly suggest it.

I have my amd FX-8120 together with the same hardware that my 780i sli was running beside board cpu and ram. This box is my graduation into the big leagues.

So far the FX is a bit faster but, NOT much at stock clocks.

My first pass on cpumark reviled a higher but somewhat closer than expected result to my x5460 @ 4.0ghz.



These are not the best cpumark numbers put up by my x5460 by far as I tweaked in another 500+ marks on the cpu portion by memory tweaks, fsb tweaks and memory timing. These are also not the fastest cpumark scores for the fx-8120 either. I just did this bench and haven't even turned the ram up to its rated 1600mhz yet.

Now given this is new architecture that is FANTASTIC for all you guys still on lga 771 boards. I am a bit taken aback at how much of a non-change I've experianced from the upgrade, but i have yet to start turning up the cpu clocks.

If you are running an xeon @ 3.7ghz or higher with the memory synchronized on the board, YOU WILL RUN similar to what I am getting at stock clocks.The only reason I upgraded, was I got a deal on it @ OCN marketplace.

Further more, my 780i SLI board will be going on craigslist/ebay along with 8 gigs of g. skill and maybe one of my stable of processors. If anyone is interested LMK, I will give you an OC.net deal on it. I'd rather it go to the community than some random schmoe.

I cant have too many tripple slot boards floating around my house especially when I have other machines to play with. It is time to let someone else enjoy the wonderful success I had with this board.

Nic


----------



## MrSmithCK

Many thanks for the thread! L5420 works fine on my Asus P5G41T-M LX after microcodes update.
Tried to overclock, but reached only 3.39GHz stable working.


----------



## PDXMark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgdwiepp*
> 
> I posted this is the other thread, but i think it's welcome here too, I can't confirm it, but it looks pretty accurate;


Noticing the EP45T-UD3R. I have the EP45-UD3R; has anyone got this mod to work with this Gigabyte Mobo?

EDIT: Forgot; EP45-UD3R v1.1 (F12)


----------



## deezdrama

The ud3r should be plug and play, you have one of the best mobos for this mod.

I have the ud3l which was a step down from your board and all i had to do was cut the tabs and pop the stickered chip in.

I hit 4.4ghz with only a small bump in vcore and mch core but temps are too high so running at 4.2ghz.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## deezdrama

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/4Core1333-GLAN/

Any ideas about using a x5450 on the above board?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## PDXMark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> The ud3r should be plug and play, you have one of the best mobos for this mod.
> 
> I have the ud3l which was a step down from your board and all i had to do was cut the tabs and pop the stickered chip in.
> 
> I hit 4.4ghz with only a small bump in vcore and mch core but temps are too high so running at 4.2ghz.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I edited my above post to note the version and BIOS of my GA-EP45. I was a bit concerned after reading several post through searching the thread, the people with like boards were saying it didn't work, but were not posing their MB revision#, just their BIOS firmware version#.

On another note; noticing the x5460--I can get for $45+shipping--has a tdp of 120w. Is that with Virtual Technologies and SpeedStep enabled?

Thanks for the quick reply btw!

Edit: I'm looking at a site that has new chips, and system pulled chips. Out of all the chips available, should I only be sticking to chips marked "SLANP"?


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gennro*
> 
> Hey since you are running a p5k I tried to do the mod as per delidded.com how to and even loaded the Xeon microcodes and I'm using a e5430 and all I can get the computer to power cycle automatically over and over again. Bad CPU or bad sticker? I've checked the socket and sticker placement several times and no beeps either. Board works fine with a e7500 and e6550. Thanks for any input.


Have you installed P5K BIOS 1201 ( +microcode update) ?
Is socket tabs perfectly cut?
I suppose it does not post. Check again and again.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSmithCK*
> 
> Many thanks for the thread! L5420 works fine on my Asus P5G41T-M LX after microcodes update.
> Tried to overclock, but reached only 3.39GHz stable working.


Congrats!
But I think you`re wasting this special cpu to overclocking while it is meant for low electricity bills.

While I was thinking Xeon 771 mod cannot get any better for me and while I was between installing an L5420 or E5450 undervolted then I came up with going for low power at one P5QL-E and then I`ll try the E5450 on the other P5QL-E and compare consumption by a wall energy meter.

*L5420 @0.992V* - Asus P5QL-E
Later I`ll push it for even lower Vcore and more FSB than stock. Who knows with those Xeons...



Socket tabs perfectly cut so CPU can fit perfectly.


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PDXMark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> The ud3r should be plug and play, you have one of the best mobos for this mod.
> 
> I have the ud3l which was a step down from your board and all i had to do was cut the tabs and pop the stickered chip in.
> 
> I hit 4.4ghz with only a small bump in vcore and mch core but temps are too high so running at 4.2ghz.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I edited my above post to note the version and BIOS of my GA-EP45. I was a bit concerned after reading several post through searching the thread, the people with like boards were saying it didn't work, but were not posing their MB revision#, just their BIOS firmware version#.
> 
> On another note; noticing the x5460--I can get for $45+shipping--has a tdp of 120w. Is that with Virtual Technologies and SpeedStep enabled?
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply btw!
> 
> Edit: I'm looking at a site that has new chips, and system pulled chips. Out of all the chips available, should I only be sticking to chips marked "SLANP"?
Click to expand...

Slbba is the better stepping revision of the chip ...usually requiring less vcore

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PDXMark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bgdwiepp*
> 
> I posted this is the other thread, but i think it's welcome here too, I can't confirm it, but it looks pretty accurate;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noticing the EP45T-UD3R. I have the EP45-UD3R; has anyone got this mod to work with this Gigabyte Mobo?
> 
> EDIT: Forgot; EP45-UD3R v1.1 (F12)
Click to expand...

Not sure but im running the v1 of the ud3l on f9 bios.... was plug and play

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## n1sm

@patentman

The real purpose of this mod isn't to conserve energy but speed up a dead socket by adding a high clocking cpu to the board.

If you want low energy consumption on this socket get a low 65W chip to put onto the board, then underclock/undervolt it to 1.0ghz and see how slow windows 7 loads on it. I'm sure you'll agree low wattage/low clock chips isn't really where its at. If you want performance you pay, if you dont care (ie. websurf, watch youtube ect.) then a low clock lower wattage variant my work for you. Sell your lga 775 and pickup an older amd 64-bit it will perform well enough for the non performance crowd.

All I know is people are here for the performance/price ratio. An i5/i7/AMD FX may not be within budget, but a high clock xeon may.

Nic


----------



## patentman

Hmm, if price/performance ratio is only the matter then for the price of a L5420 you can get a E5430 and save some money also. Or give a little more and take a E5440.
So L series should be considered special purpose, as they are in fact.

I had three systems. A E5200, a E8400 and a Q6600
E5200 @0.992V -> 24/7
E8400 @1.000V HTPC - rarely used.
Q6600 @1.280V (same as stock) 3.15Ghz video editing - rarely used and has too many disks in RAID 0 or 1 or Matrix (combined 0 & 1)

So those systems could make me happy for another three years, at least.
But as soon as I found I can upgrade them then why not?

So why would I take a L5420 if I wanted raw power, an upgrade just to speed? I would choose the E5440 or better.
I don`t see there is a meaning buying a E5410 for pennies while the better model costs only $30 more... it is like you seek for an upgrade but want to cost a sandwich.









So now I have:
3x E5450 SLBBM
1x X5450
1x E5440
2x L5420
For cheap comparing having to sell all systems and buy three new ones...


----------



## gennro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Have you installed P5K BIOS 1201 ( +microcode update) ?
> Is socket tabs perfectly cut?
> I suppose it does not post. Check again and again.


This is exactly what board I am using REV 1.0 https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5K_DeluxeWiFiAP/#support, it shows 1005 as the latest and that is what I am running with xeon microcode. Yeah I made sure the tabs on the socket for sure are cut down level and checked all the pins.


----------



## patentman

So you have a P5K Deluxe/WiFi-AP and not a P5K.
If I remember right both the vanilla and the Deluxe were first released. Then all the others. With the -E models be better and corrected all the problems the first release of P5K series had.
Your board is rev1.0 also, the very first.
So this makes me wonder if its socket has something different, like the X38/48 boards that cannot run a Xeon, being the first release of Asus P35 attempt may have something like this.


----------



## gennro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> So you have a P5K Deluxe/WiFi-AP and not a P5K.
> If I remember right both the vanilla and the Deluxe were first released. Then all the others. With the -E models be better and corrected all the problems the first release of P5K series had.
> Your board is rev1.0 also, the very first.
> So this makes me wonder if its socket has something different, like the X38/48 boards that cannot run a Xeon, being the first release of Asus P35 attempt may have something like this.


Yeah that is what I am wondering. It has no problem running a FSB up to 500 mhz, so a good overclocker and supports the Core 2 Quad Q9450 (2.66GHz,1333FSB,L2:12MB,rev.C1) of the X5430

Also just checked the continuity of the sticker and it is fine. So I can try sending the chip back for a replacement to see (14 day warranty) or see if i can find a cheaper xeon to try.


----------



## diligenthunter

Trying to get Intel Xeon X5460 SLANP (C0) to work with my LANPARTY UT P35-T2R.

After installing the chip it boots fine, however if I restart it fails to post for about 10-15 cycles then finally it'll boot and get to windows no problem.

Now I did not mess with adding microcode to the bios, the directions are not clear enough for me.

Can any one lend me a hand?



LP35D919.ZIP 518k .ZIP file


----------



## gennro

p5k-deluxe-1005-771microcodes.zip 1023k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gennro*
> 
> Yeah that is what I am wondering. It has no problem running a FSB up to 500 mhz, so a good overclocker and supports the Core 2 Quad Q9450 (2.66GHz,1333FSB,L2:12MB,rev.C1) of the X5430
> 
> Also just checked the continuity of the sticker and it is fine. So I can try sending the chip back for a replacement to see (14 day warranty) or see if i can find a cheaper xeon to try.


Well it booted, I took off the sticker and put it back on, and cleaned up the socket even more. So this 771 Xeon Mod will work on a Asus P5K Deluxe Ver1.0 with bios 1005 + Microcodes.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PDXMark*
> 
> I edited my above post to note the version and BIOS of my GA-EP45. I was a bit concerned after reading several post through searching the thread, the people with like boards were saying it didn't work, but were not posing their MB revision#, just their BIOS firmware version#.
> 
> On another note; noticing the x5460--I can get for $45+shipping--has a tdp of 120w. Is that with Virtual Technologies and SpeedStep enabled?
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply btw!


Running at 4.2 GHz my 5470 reads ~60 Watts gaming and ~100 Watts with Prime95 large FFT's in CPUID HWMonitor. My E0 X5460 is the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PDXMark*
> 
> Edit: I'm looking at a site that has new chips, and system pulled chips. Out of all the chips available, should I only be sticking to chips marked "SLANP"?


I suggest you do some research on intel 54XX series CPU's and steppings so you can make your own educated decision rather than asking ppl to choose for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gennro*
> 
> Hey since you are running a p5k I tried to do the mod as per delidded.com how to and even loaded the Xeon microcodes and I'm using a e5430 and all I can get the computer to power cycle automatically over and over again. Bad CPU or bad sticker? I've checked the socket and sticker placement several times and no beeps either. Board works fine with a e7500 and e6550. Thanks for any input.


Read here post 875:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/870
Edit:Good to hear you got it working. Sometimes it just takes a little reseating. Just be careful. It's also possible one of the contacts in your sticker is broken and manipulating it got the contacts to touch again. Taking your CPU out may get you right back to square one if this is the case.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gennro*
> 
> p5k-deluxe-1005-771microcodes.zip 1023k .zip file
> 
> Well it booted, I took off the sticker and put it back on, and cleaned up the socket even more. So this 771 Xeon Mod will work on a Asus P5K Deluxe Ver1.0 with bios 1005 + Microcodes.


Congrats to your "new" system !

When I first made the mod, to the P5Q Deluxe, I found that even the slightest imperfection in cutting the tabs makes the cpu not well suited to the socket. That`s why I told all the time to check again and again.
And on your previous post you added a photo showing the sticker. Well, it was a little twisted.
A 8x Jewelry Magnifier with LED is the key to align properly the sticker and examine socket pins and tabs as well.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PDXMark*
> 
> Noticing the EP45T-UD3R. I have the EP45-UD3R; has anyone got this mod to work with this Gigabyte Mobo?
> 
> EDIT: Forgot; EP45-UD3R v1.1 (F12)


I had no issues with an EP45T-DS3R motherboard...booted right up no problems on the first attempt. Trim your socket thoroughly


----------



## RKDxpress

Hey PDXMARK: I thought I'd let you know I have a GA-EP45-UD3R rev 1.1 running a x5460 SLABBA. The mod worked great first boot with f12 bios! I then tried and failed at modifying my own bios for the correct microcode to enable sse .4 and vt-x. The nice folks at Bios Mod put a modified bios together for me. You should be able to find it there. I'm running OCZ 8400 ram at 1066mhz and over clocking cpu at 3.8 prime 95 stable. I have had it OC to 4.275 and ran 3dmark benchies and played games but not truly stable. Booted to 4.5 and temps were ok with water cooler just not stable enough although I keep trying. RKDxpress.


----------



## cdoublejj

My friend has a rare ASUS Maximus II Gene

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_II_GENE/

he could really use an upgrade form his Q6600. just don't know if it would work.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> My friend has a rare ASUS Maximus II Gene
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_II_GENE/
> 
> he could really use an upgrade form his Q6600. just don't know if it would work.


Almost all the higher end boards are *rare* nowadays. I just put my 780i sli up for grabs. I honestly wouldn't cut that board if he does try this mod.

I'd order a x5460 slbba and notch it with a dremel to fit the socket properly. This way you are ensured the chip seats properly and you don't cut that precious board.

Nic


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> Almost all the higher end boards are *rare* nowadays. I just put my 780i sli up for grabs. I honestly wouldn't cut that board if he does try this mod.
> 
> I'd order a x5460 slbba and notch it with a dremel to fit the socket properly. This way you are ensured the chip seats properly and you don't cut that precious board.
> 
> Nic


any reason i couldn't do the same with the E5450? (80w)


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> any reason i couldn't do the same with the E5450? (80w)


sure could. I just prefer the higher multi on the x series chip. I haven't seen many overclock the E5450 on here to *acceptable* for my uses.

4.0ghz or more is necessary for me at this point on any of these setups and I wont settle for less. Call me a snob or whatever but 4.0ghz just speaks to my hardware better.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> sure could. I just prefer the higher multi on the x series chip. I haven't seen many overclock the E5450 on here to *acceptable* for my uses.
> 
> 4.0ghz or more is necessary for me at this point on any of these setups and I wont settle for less. Call me a snob or whatever but 4.0ghz just speaks to my hardware better.


a few pages back people were saying the E0 version goes to 4.0. is 3.8 on my ddr3 equipped q9550 not that great? i found out a 3.5 q9550 with ddr2 can still handle a gtx780 with very little bottle neck.


----------



## patentman

I think as long as you have a good mobo it does not matter if you pick a X5450, E5450, X5460
All of them will, should, hit 4Ghz with ease.
So go for a bargain, whichever of them it is.

My X5450 C0 did 4Ghz with no fancy cooler and just raising FSB and a little to the Vcore...
Xeons make overclocking a piece of cake.
I hope you`re lucky and take a good chip, as luck is always welcomed.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> sure could. I just prefer the higher multi on the x series chip. I haven't seen many overclock the E5450 on here to *acceptable* for my uses.
> 
> 4.0ghz or more is necessary for me at this point on any of these setups and I wont settle for less. Call me a snob or whatever but 4.0ghz just speaks to my hardware better.


Absolutely!!! Even at 4Ghz my 5460 SLBBA wasnt quite singing with my 460's...although it was close. Once i went DDR3 with my 5470 it was like sweet music. My system had that Core i7 feel to it like nothing could slow it down. So far it still has that feel...I wasn't thrilled with a few of the more intense multithreaded benchmark utilities out there e.g. Cinebench, SuperPi...but i still got really good scores for what this processor actually is.

TBH I'm a gamer anyways...and now I can game at ease knowing my dainty old 460's are churning out as much as data as they possibly can without any CPU bottle neck.


----------



## jsengxx2

Can some one help me with my overclock?

My setup:
Asus P5Q-E
RAM DDR2 CORSAIR DOMINATOR 1066
CPU XEON X3360 C1 STEPPING

I´am running this setup on 3,4ghz and it is rock stable but I think I can get some more out of it. I can boot into windows on 3,9ghz but it is not stable and I can run prime 95 or OCCT stable on 3,7ghz but when working on this machine I sometimes get a BOSD so it is not stable.

My bios setting for 3,4ghz:
Ai overclock Tuner - Manual
Cpu ratio setting - auto
fsb freq - 400
PCIE freq - 100
fsb strap - auto
dram freq - 5-5-5-15
cpu voltage 1,40 (this is 1.36 and drops to 1.34 under load)
fsb termination voltage - 1,30v
NB voltage - 1,30v
Load line cal. - Dis (when unabled I get higher temps and it is not stable)
Cpu spread spectrum - Dis
PCIE spread spectrum - Dis
CPU margin enhancement - performance mode

All the other stuff is set on auto.





What can I do to get it stable at 3,8 - 3,9 ghz?


----------



## qzma

I managed to update bios with microcodes and now my new x5470 happily ticking on Asus Striker II Formula








Many thanks to TB13, bluenight, Lixtra and others for this great mod and help on it!

I still have some questions and i apparently cannot find the answers... What are "safe temp" and "do not exceed" on these chips (i do not believe Tcase 63 on arc spec are possible because im ideling on 50y with tt SonicTower with 12cm fan on it!)
And also bios set vcore to 1.36 and cpu-z show 1.28 everest vid is 1.25 so are default value 1.25 or 1.28 or something else, i would like to know where the start point is








Cheers


----------



## patentman

*@jsengxx2*

You may have hit the limit of the cpu. Your mobo is good it should do a lot more.
Vcore is too much. If it isn`t stable with less then most probably the cpu is not a good overclocker.
You could try voltages to auto except of Vcore/Vdimm and try to play with the CPU Skew and see if it helps.
But at this Vcore the cpu looks like is struggling to get some OC.

*@qzma*

Once Vcore starts raising too much just to get a few Mhz more then this is the point you should stop raising Vcore.
So up to 1.350V find out what it can do and then push to 1.380V and see if it gains anything. If it gains a lot then it is worth to take the risk. If you get 50 or 100Mhz more then it is time to settle at 1.350V max. As it looks like both the cpu and/or the cooling found their limit.
For me a safe voltage is up to 1.350V with loadline calibration enabled. Still I would run at 1.325V max cause I like safe than sorry.

Also beware that even Core 2 CPUs have smart thermal monitoring protection.
You may be fast at 4.0Ghz and be slow at 4.2Ghz. Now add or subtract some Mhz to it depended on Vcore and temps.
This cpu can throttle down, except of slowing down threads, in case it monitors something bad, like abuse, is happening.
More enough I must have read Xeons have enabled some more features as they are meant for 24/7 hassle free use. This means if Airconditioning on the servers room fail then the cpu could still run (up to a point of ambient temp).
With a X5470 I would set a 4.25Ghz goal. Then again +/-100Mhz would be OK. But considering cheaper cpus as X5450 can do more than 4Ghz then my goal would be at least 4.25Ghz considering the mobo would only do 425FSB then I would demand more from the cpu.

As for the Vcore start point. Yes, you`re right.
You should start from the lowest then go up in litltle steps. As the lower the Vcore the less cpu temp = the better
Start from 1.200V.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> a few pages back people were saying the E0 version goes to 4.0. is 3.8 on my ddr3 equipped q9550 not that great? i found out a 3.5 q9550 with ddr2 can still handle a gtx780 with very little bottle neck.


Yes E0 versions should easily pull 4.0 as even both of my C0 hot boxes did 4.2ghz. I had to pump vcore to 1.4 for prime95/ibt stability. Honestly if it isn't IBT stable it isn't stable as its bumping against TJ Max and will be throttling. Im sorry but just how i feel, you can sit around with hwmon open all day and monitor it like that as I did with my old q8200. I personally feel there is no point of that if you can just use IBT and hit it as hard as it'll be hit. When you hit 85c and no more on IBT and can run stable 40 passes of linpack on the highest settings YOU should be p95 stable for 24/7.

I personally think your q9550 is great, but i KNOW for a fact you are knecking that gtx 780 not a heck of a lot but enough that you would notice if you had 4.2ghz or even 4.0ghz.

When going from 3.5ghz to 3.7ghz on a single card i stopped having the game feel sluggish. Its not all about fps but about the quality and smoothness of the gameplay. When I hit 3.7 on one card in both systems it was smooth like silk. When i was on the sli box it was 4.0-4.1ghz, sli just requires more cpu to push the cards into working their hardest.

Don't get me wrong the q9550 is a great chip, if you get creme of the crop picks and it can hit 4.1ghz non throttled. If it cant, go for the xeon 5460 E0 (SLBBA) revision chip.

I will be honest and i stated this in the forum, I made a bad pick on my two chips when another forum member stated that there were no SLBBA 5460s i didn't look at intel arc and i got burned for not researching it myself. In no way, shape, form or fashion am I trying to shame your q9550. I just know from having my own q9650 that this chip is superior even if its just in 500mhz. That 500mhz on an outdated architecture is enough of a difference when your fps is bouncing all over just that 500mhz really makes a difference. There is a gaming quality threshold for the core 2 platform it seems to be right at around 3.7ghz stable.

GL with the overclock, sell your q9550 make $120 and buy two x5460s and have a second rig maybe?

Nic


----------



## NSTime

Hi everyone!

I'm trying to mod Asus P5K Pro bios to support E54x0 Xeons, but MMTool is giving me "ROM space isn't enough" error when I hit apply to add microcodes supplied from this thread. I was wondering is it possible to delete some of the older microcodes in the bios? There are quite few entries dated to year 2005 and older, and If they are for LGA775 Pentium 4s and Celerons, they are pretty useless and not needed.


----------



## patentman

Yes, it is safe to delete some old cpu entries.
I have done it this way since day one I started modding my mobos. Never just added. Delete the appropriate so size is the same. You can see at "P6 microcode" source size and size in rom. And as well as to the "CPU Patch" total size

Here I modded the latest bios for you, if you like.
You`ll be able to still run a Core 2 Duo or Quad (or anything more recent than Pentium D, like even Pentium Dual Core Exxxx).

Be sure you have this mobo: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5K_PRO/#support

p5k-pro-1303-xeon.zip 770k .zip file


----------



## CthulhuOO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> You're missing SSE4.1 and VT-x. Make sure you have the latest microcodes that support the E0 stepping as well as the one for your CPU (1067A). Hopefully this will fix your CPU wattage problem. If not, at least you can bypass the problem. Somebody else in this thread couldn't get past the message and I don't think it was ever resolved.


Opened the .rom on my USB drive with MMtool to double check and the microcodes are in there. Researched til I fell over and found these potential codes relating to E5450 SLBBM:

cpu0001067a_plat00000011_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
cpu0001067a_plat000000a0_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin

-Got fresh BIOS from board site
-reinserted in MMTool
-saved on clean drive
-loaded with optimal defaults
-reflashed BIOS

Same result. Still getting the thermal shutdown warning. Still no indication of SSSE4.1, VT-x in CPU-Z.

Does anyone have a suggestion here or know of some codes that I don't have listed? Do you think there is somebody at BIOS-MODS could do something other than inserting codes to relieve these problems?


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CthulhuOO7*
> 
> Did this. The Device Manager shows Xeon in all cores, I uninstalled and restarted. Checked CPU-Z and it's the same.
> 
> This is starting to get a bit over my head, so I appreciate the help. I've read and reread, and am not sure what I should be looking for if there is updated microcode beyond what's on page 87? I know I need the 1067a for SLBBM, and that was one of the three I put in. The only thing maybe out of the ordinary is the Biostar BIOS is a .BSS? MMTool didn't recognize it in the browser, but I copied and pasted the name in the bar and everything went smoothly after, so I don't think this is an issue (plus the BIOS saved and flashed fine).
> 
> It seems like the BIOS didn't get the codes in there? Is it required to take three out if you put three in?


I change the file extension to .rom to get MMTool to properly open the file when this happens. If it won't properly open afterwords, then you have other issues. Newer versions of MMtool don't like these older BIOS files either. I don't know what coded pack is floating around, but I'm attaching the pack I uploaded a while back that everyone has had success with, it's likely the one you are already using. It comes from an ASUS board that supports all stepping of 54XX CPU's. I recommend you completely replace the codec pack (P6 microcode) in your stock BIOS with this one. I prefer to do it this way and afterwords it will support all Xeon's. The down side if you want to call it that is you will need to flash back to the original BIOS if you want to go back to a socket 775 CPU.

XeonP6.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> Yes E0 versions should easily pull 4.0 as even both of my C0 hot boxes did 4.2ghz. I had to pump vcore to 1.4 for prime95/ibt stability. Honestly if it isn't IBT stable it isn't stable as its bumping against TJ Max and will be throttling. Im sorry but just how i feel, you can sit around with hwmon open all day and monitor it like that as I did with my old q8200. I personally feel there is no point of that if you can just use IBT and hit it as hard as it'll be hit. When you hit 85c and no more on IBT and can run stable 40 passes of linpack on the highest settings YOU should be p95 stable for 24/7.
> 
> I personally think your q9550 is great, but i KNOW for a fact you are knecking that gtx 780 not a heck of a lot but enough that you would notice if you had 4.2ghz or even 4.0ghz.
> 
> When going from 3.5ghz to 3.7ghz on a single card i stopped having the game feel sluggish. Its not all about fps but about the quality and smoothness of the gameplay. When I hit 3.7 on one card in both systems it was smooth like silk. When i was on the sli box it was 4.0-4.1ghz, sli just requires more cpu to push the cards into working their hardest.
> 
> Don't get me wrong the q9550 is a great chip, if you get creme of the crop picks and it can hit 4.1ghz non throttled. If it cant, go for the xeon 5460 E0 (SLBBA) revision chip.
> 
> I will be honest and i stated this in the forum, I made a bad pick on my two chips when another forum member stated that there were no SLBBA 5460s i didn't look at intel arc and i got burned for not researching it myself. In no way, shape, form or fashion am I trying to shame your q9550. I just know from having my own q9650 that this chip is superior even if its just in 500mhz. That 500mhz on an outdated architecture is enough of a difference when your fps is bouncing all over just that 500mhz really makes a difference. There is a gaming quality threshold for the core 2 platform it seems to be right at around 3.7ghz stable.
> 
> GL with the overclock, sell your q9550 make $120 and buy two x5460s and have a second rig maybe?
> 
> Nic


hey man 4.2 is a whole another 400 m,hz over 3.8 your right that probably is notable. i may just get 1 one of these chips for my P5E3 Deluxe, and since i have 2 of that mobo i may even try to oc both and use the one that OCs the highest. i don't own a 780 for it yet but, another guy on OCN ran a q9550 and a 780 for a while.


----------



## CthulhuOO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I change the file extension to .rom to get MMTool to properly open the file when this happens. If it won't properly open afterwords, then you have other issues. Newer versions of MMtool don't like these older BIOS files either. I don't know what coded pack is floating around, but I'm attaching the pack I uploaded a while back that everyone has had success with, it's likely the one you are already using. It comes from an ASUS board that supports all stepping of 54XX CPU's. I recommend you completely replace the codec pack (P6 microcode) in your stock BIOS with this one. I prefer to do it this way and afterwords it will support all Xeon's. The down side if you want to call it that is you will need to flash back to the original BIOS if you want to go back to a socket 775 CPU.
> 
> XeonP6.zip 41k .zip file


*Coupla questions:*

-Should I try to find an older version of MMTool? I have started changing extension to .ROM and it seems to works fine.

-"I recommend you completely replace the codec pack (P6 microcode) in your stock BIOS with this one." This is a little over my head. You mean on the patch screen in MMTool, I'm taking out EVERYTHING inside there and inserting only these?

Can't think of a huge downside, other than it may be nice to keep support for the E6600, cause if something is jacked with the adapter then I can still boot at least.

I appreciate your help.

PS-interesting side effect of all this. My wife (who knows NOTHING about any of this crap) is begging me to just buy a different board.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CthulhuOO7*
> 
> *Coupla questions:*
> 
> -Should I try to find an older version of MMTool? I have started changing extension to .ROM and it seems to works fine.
> 
> -"I recommend you completely replace the codec pack (P6 microcode) in your stock BIOS with this one." This is a little over my head. You mean on the patch screen in MMTool, I'm taking out EVERYTHING inside there and inserting only these?
> 
> Can't think of a huge downside, other than it may be nice to keep support for the E6600, cause if something is jacked with the adapter then I can still boot at least.
> 
> I appreciate your help.
> 
> PS-interesting side effect of all this. My wife (who knows NOTHING about any of this crap) is begging me to just buy a different board.


Just be patient and try my recommendation. Make a copy of the unmodded BIOS so you have is as a backup, and I also recommend you mod a fresh copy, not one that has been tampered with. If it works, you wont go back to the E6600. Don't forget to change the file from .ROM to the original extension before flashing and if it's working don't change MMTool versions. See my attachment for what I'm telling you to replace.

Also, upload an untouched copy of your BIOS, I'd like to take a look at something.

Edit: use the "Replace" tab not the "Delete" one.


----------



## Conroe278

SLBBM E5450 with a MSi P35 Platimum at 4.2GHz.










4.3 would take over 1.4v. Boots fine with no error but there in no EIST or SSE4.1. I don't see any modded BIOS for the p35 platimum but it seems to work fine as is. Thanks guys.


----------



## CthulhuOO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> See my attachment for what I'm telling you to replace.
> Also, upload an untouched copy of your BIOS, I'd like to take a look at something.


Aha, gotcha. That image helped.

G41SN824.BSS.zip 482k .zip file


----------



## CthulhuOO7

TerminalVoltage-

New question.
I've done all of this and still in MMTool. After replacing P6 code, should I save from there, or should I patch in these also:

cpu0001067a_plat00000011_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
cpu0001067a_plat000000a0_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CthulhuOO7*
> 
> TerminalVoltage-
> 
> New question.
> I've done all of this and still in MMTool. After replacing P6 code, should I save from there, or should I patch in these also:
> 
> cpu0001067a_plat00000011_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
> cpu0001067a_plat000000a0_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin


Don't mess with anything else. The micro code pack I gave you has everything you need for Xeon's. If you start adding codes you may have issues and be back to your original problem.
Edit: just looked at the BIOS file you upped, the one in the macosx folder wouldn't open but the other one outside the folder opened fine. Are you aware you have hidden options? I saw them when I dug into your BIOS. If you didn't know, after booting into BIOS press either F1, Alt + F1 or Shift + F1 and see if one of those give you more options.


----------



## CthulhuOO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Don't mess with anything else. The micro code pack I gave you has everything you need for Xeon's. If you start adding codes you may have issues and be back to your original issue.


Weird thing. I booted up, and decided I should try hitting the right side of the case with my fist, just behind the CPU.
This happened:


OK, just kidding. Thanks to Terminal Voltage, the Speedstep is back, the SSE4.1 and VT-x are there.









Bad news is, I'm still getting "max power of CPU is over 95 watts" warning and shutdown timer.









Other than contacting Biostar and asking them what's up, and I seriously doubt they'd be interested in hearing about a Xeon in this socket. . .though you never know, not sure where to attack this issue.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsengxx2*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Found this great thread here and have one question:
> I´am still on a 775 platform, motherboard Asus P5Q-E and running this with a Xeon X3360 (Q9550) and corsair dominator ddr2 1066. I have it overclocked, can run it prime stable on 3,7MHZ for many hours but when I´am working on this machine I get BOSD so I backed it down. Anything over 3,4MHZ is giving me BOSD. The chip is a C1 stepping and running on 1,360v. Machine is very stable on 3,4MHZ and happy with it because i Use it as a trading computer running with 4 monitors. In performance test I get a score of 5200 for cpu mark.
> 
> Will I see any improvement if I switch to a X5470 Xeon? Overclocking?
> Will my board except the x5470?
> 
> Thanks,
> JJ


meh, there is no point getting one.


----------



## n1sm

There is a marked improvement going from 3.7 to 4.2ghz and likewise going from 3.4ghz to 4.0 or 4.2ghz. If your board can hit some 500+ like some of the p35/p45 boards out there, you'll be very pleased.

Unfortunately the reality is this, to really optimize a x5470 you need to be running on a ddr3 motherboard that overclocks in excess of 480fsb. My board on my 780i does it but it isn't ddr3 and I was limited by temps from the vcore needed to get those upper end clocks past 4.2.

I suggest you save yourself some money buy a corsair h60 and x5460 slbba. Maybe even buy yourself a 790i sli. There is a guy on here who has one but it is more pricey than my fx990a-ud5 was and i couldn't part with that kind of money on something so old. Honestly for the price of a 780i/790i and slbba xeon you can have a fx-8320 and 970a board. I know for sure you ain't hittin no 10k cpu marks on a lga 771 xeon and thats for certain.

I highly suggest you do this mod only if you've tested the upper realms of your fsb to make sure you dont have some crap board with a 450mhz fsb wall.

Nic


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> meh, there is no point getting one.


Well, I agree.
X5470 costs too much. It isn`t worth it.
But an X5450 is quite reasonable priced and is better than his cpu. I would go either this or the next one.
An E5450 is more costly but still worth buying it.
X5460 is pointless. As its multiplier does not worth the extra bucks. A E5450 is better anyway.
X5470 should be considered only for going for max no matter the cost. If you love your mobo and want to keep then this is the best.

Something to add.
If I had only one system to upgrade then I would go for the X5470.
Keeping the DDR2 and the mobo and having only to upgrade the cpu then X5470 does not cost that much.
But I had to upgrade three systems. Actually four as one I`m selling it as I cannot have 4 systems laying around (LOL)


----------



## n1sm

@patentman

Remember man,

Its not all about multiplier, some of these chips aren't binned as high and just don't overclock as well. It is a safe bet if you go with the upper tier cpus you should get a higher multi and likely as not a higher overclock.

If we are talking saving electricity or staying stock e5450s are where its at but again i haven't seen any of them overclocked as high as the x5450/60/70 so it is hard to say.

It seems all who buy the L and E series chips are wanting factory clock speed and standard performance. This mod is about performance for dollar and you get very little from jumping out of a overclocked q6600 or q9500 to a E5450 or X5450 @ stock speeds. You get some but it isn't as jaw dropping as you'd think NOT at stock speeds.

If you are looking at it in that light, sell off your core 2 quad/lga 775 things on ebay and buy a nice gently used x2 or x4 athlon. It will save power and will perform as such. People who are on voltage/fsb locked boards/dont want to or need to overclock pickup a L or E series chip. Power users/gaming enthusiasts and such should go for the X-series chip.

It feels like i'm reiterating myself over and over here. Someone please post up some L/E series benches and cpumark scores I'm kind of interested now.

Nic


----------



## mumala

Hello, i am new to the forum. I have been reading this thread for a few weeks now and i want to put a 771 in my 775 mainboard.
I ordered an adapter and a Xeon E5440 (stepping c0) and want to add it on my Asrock P45X3 Deluxe m/b. They should arrive next week but i wanted to know if i really need to modify my bios with 771 microcodes or will it work fine with stock bios.

m/b http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/P45X3%20Deluxe/


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> Its not all about multiplier, some of these chips aren't binned as high and just don't overclock as well.
> 
> Nic


Hi Nic,

Well, you can`t know if you receive a good lot or not.
So assuming that you do get a good lot then it`s all about multi.
Now E series should do better with lower Vcore than an X @ same Mhz. This means lower noise, lower cost heatsink, better suited in an average case (not ventilated with tornado noisy fans all around)

So forget you`re a gamer and be enthusiast of getting the last drop of the Mhz squeezing the cpu.
There are people who don`t give a fortune to heatsinks and don`t run a full tower case.
That hate noise.
That do not play games. Yes, they exist.
That want to sit next to the case and do not want to feel all that heat to their feet. See double monster GFX, OC`ed to max. Even the PSU starts to make heat when having to deliver watts.
There are people who may be interested to upgrade a HTPC or all in one system. Or even 24/7
Not all people are gamers, neither spend a fortune to accessories, nor like fancy cases lights and fans spinning like a turbine. Still they overclock.

Personally I hate noise. No matter how fast a system is if it makes noise it is rubbish. Good only to smash it till it shuts up.
I prefer having silence but extra 200Mhz or even more.

So to remind you:
X5450 did 4ghz effortless with a cheap but silent heatsink. Did not tried for more, 4Ghz was my expectation and more would be greedy for my personal beliefs.
E5450 did 4ghz effortless @1.176V only with a cheap but silent heatsink.. Did not tried for more, 4Ghz was my expectation and more would be greedy for my personal beliefs.
L5420 did 0.944V. I can run it passive cooled.

SP


----------



## n1sm

passmark screens and validations please. If so I'll pickup a few to put together a few more boxes for giggles.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CthulhuOO7*
> 
> Bad news is, I'm still getting "max power of CPU is over 95 watts" warning and shutdown timer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than contacting Biostar and asking them what's up, and I seriously doubt they'd be interested in hearing about a Xeon in this socket. . .though you never know, not sure where to attack this issue.


Well I have good news and bad news for you (more bad than good).

Good news: I know why your board is giving you the message.

Bad news (list):
Your motherboard's highest accepted quad core processor is rated at 2.83 GHz (on Biostar's website). The 5450 is a 3 GHz CPU and your BIOS is written to not accept CPU's higher than on the accepted CPU list. I used Google *(hint hint)* and read three fixes for this on AMD CPU's, you can try them and see if you have any luck.

1. Lower your multiplier. This may hinder your overclocking but it is a workaround.

2. Flash an older BIOS that may not be written this way. I looked on the Biostar website and there is an older BIOS listed, but it appears to be written the same way. Also, to downgrade to an older BIOS you may need to flash in DOS. Many windows based BIOS flash utilities wont let you go backwards. You may be lucky though.

3. Live with it.

There is also a fourth option, but I highly recommend against it. You mod the BIOS and disable this function. This must be done by somebody with a lot of experience, but is still highly risky. The highest likelihood is you will brick your MOBO and end up buying a new one like your wife suggested.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mumala*
> 
> Hello, i am new to the forum. I have been reading this thread for a few weeks now and i want to put a 771 in my 775 mainboard.
> I ordered an adapter and a Xeon E5440 (stepping c0) and want to add it on my Asrock P45X3 Deluxe m/b. They should arrive next week but i wanted to know if i really need to modify my bios with 771 microcodes or will it work fine with stock bios.
> 
> m/b http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/P45X3%20Deluxe/


Well, I looked at its bios and seems I get errors when trying to touch CPU PATCH.
So I made a moddification to my modded with Xeon support bios`es CPU microcodes, deleted some so size matches exactly Asrock P45X3 Deluxe P6 micro code size and then extracted it. Right after I used the extracted file and used the replace tool of the MMTOOL and replaced stock P6 micro code table with the Xeon support P6 micro code table.
Loading both roms to MMTool the size and location seems OK.
It *should* be OK. But I cannot guarantee it.

Maybe wait till you get your cpu if someone else has another solution.

P45X3D1.zip 576k .zip file


----------



## mumala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Well, I looked at its bios and seems I get errors when trying to touch CPU PATCH.
> So I made a moddification to my modded with Xeon support bios`es CPU microcodes, deleted some so size matches exactly Asrock P45X3 Deluxe P6 micro code size and then extracted it. Right after I used the extracted file and used the replace tool of the MMTOOL and replaced stock P6 micro code table with the Xeon support P6 micro code table.
> Loading both roms to MMTool the size and location seems OK.
> It *should* be OK. But I cannot guarantee it.
> 
> Maybe wait till you get your cpu if someone else has another solution.
> 
> P45X3D1.zip 576k .zip file


Thanks alot for the support, i will mod the board and install the cpu, if it posts ill run some tests and see if there are problems.
It seems that nobody else tried them on this board yet.
If i run into problems i'll ask for help to minimize the risk of bricking he m/b.


----------



## CthulhuOO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Well I have good news and bad news for you (more bad than good).


Hmm. Well I did Google the crap out of it, but didn't use same search terms. I appreciate your time.

I was focusing on the TDP of the CPU, and seeing other chips that ran at 3.3Ghz but wasn't considering both Quad AND higher.
It still seems that with it's TDP it should run fine, even OC? But a new board would be more prudent. I just wish I wasn't gifted this board and then built the whole system around a microATX. There are tons of decent ATX, but mATX with DDR3 and 775 and a good chipset is trickier. There is an ASUS P5G43T-M PRO that should fit the bill.

Thanks again, I rep'd you.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mumala*
> 
> Thanks alot for the support, i will mod the board and install the cpu, if it posts ill run some tests and see if there are problems.
> It seems that nobody else tried them on this board yet.
> If i run into problems i'll ask for help to minimize the risk of bricking he m/b.


Well, I cannot see if your motherboard`s bios chip is soldered or socketed but it seems it is.
I did a quick ebay search and found somebody selling such bios chip pre-programmed. In case something goes wrong.
You could try also the old trick.
Buy an empty bios chip (same model or equivalent should do).
Power on the PC and go to bios update procedure.
Pull out the good working chip.
Plug in the new empty one.
Program (update) the bios as usual.
This should work, although new bioses with bootblock protection and such may prevent the procedure.


----------



## BardtheBowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Most probably it is a hardware problem as you say.
> Either a bad cpu, a bad adapter sticker or placed wrongly or misaligned, a bad socket tab cutting that prevents the cpu to sit perfectly and make contact with all pins, an unsupported mobo maybe cause of its revision, or such.
> 
> But if you have checked the adapter, the tabs, then you have to see if it`s either cpu or mobo. This requires either another Xeon or another mobo to try this one, so makes things more complicated.
> 
> But firstly clear CMOS. It is a very simple thing to try. This may help the system POST and complete the POST letting you getting into bios settings.
> It is not unlikely that this is the problem itself as it has made troubles in various non modded cpu upgrades.
> Another thing, is the PSU a 24pin + 4pin (EATX 12V 4/8pin connector) ? Make sure 4 or 8 pin 12V cpu power connector is plugged in.


It was indeed a hardware problem. I ordered another E5430 and it worked like a charm. I'm a bit irritated with myself for fiddling with the old one for hours and hours lol. I'll have to see if I can get a refund for the old one.

I am relieved that I didn't screw up my socket while cutting the tabs. That was my biggest fear for why it wasn't working.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CthulhuOO7*
> 
> Hmm. Well I did Google the crap out of it, but didn't use same search terms. I appreciate your time.
> 
> I was focusing on the TDP of the CPU, and seeing other chips that ran at 3.3Ghz but wasn't considering both Quad AND higher.
> It still seems that with it's TDP it should run fine, even OC? But a new board would be more prudent. I just wish I wasn't gifted this board and then built the whole system around a microATX. There are tons of decent ATX, but mATX with DDR3 and 775 and a good chipset is trickier. There is an ASUS P5G43T-M PRO that should fit the bill.
> 
> Thanks again, I rep'd you.


Yah the CPU should be fine. I had a Boistar board in the socket 478 days and wasn't impressed with it as an overclocker. Try getting your CPU to 450 FSB, it should be fairly easy if your north bridge will let you. Did you try an older BIOS to see if it changed anything? I didn't really dig into it but IIRC the only change from the one you have now was CPU support. Just be thankful you can still boot up with it. Someone had as similar problem using an Asrock board with an L5420 and it wouldn't let him boot.
Also do you have all the settings to properly overclock your CPU in BIOS.

Also I thought I remember you saying you couldn't adjust CPU volts, but the are options in the BIOS you uploaded. They may be hidden in an "advanced" settings section that you don't see unless you hit the correct key combo. That would be what I was talking about in the earlier post about hidden settings.


----------



## gennro

Here is what I am getting out of this E5430 C0 stepping I have, had to give it about 1.4V to keep it happy but a 1ghz overclock is pretty good. Also the P5K Deluxe Ver1.0 board does not like having all 4 slots full or having 8GB of ram, will not pass Prime95 at all, using Gskill 1066mhz 4GB sticks. 475mhz+ FSB will not boot no matter what I do also, I have had a E7500 to 510mhz FSB before so i know it is not the board limiting this either.

http://valid.canardpc.com/al9qyj

Passmark of CPU score 5340


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> @patentman
> 
> Remember man,
> 
> Its not all about multiplier, some of these chips aren't binned as high and just don't overclock as well. It is a safe bet if you go with the upper tier cpus you should get a higher multi and likely as not a higher overclock.
> 
> If we are talking saving electricity or staying stock e5450s are where its at but again i haven't seen any of them overclocked as high as the x5450/60/70 so it is hard to say.
> 
> It seems all who buy the L and E series chips are wanting factory clock speed and standard performance. This mod is about performance for dollar and you get very little from jumping out of a overclocked q6600 or q9500 to a E5450 or X5450 @ stock speeds. You get some but it isn't as jaw dropping as you'd think NOT at stock speeds.
> 
> If you are looking at it in that light, sell off your core 2 quad/lga 775 things on ebay and buy a nice gently used x2 or x4 athlon. It will save power and will perform as such. People who are on voltage/fsb locked boards/dont want to or need to overclock pickup a L or E series chip. Power users/gaming enthusiasts and such should go for the X-series chip.
> 
> It feels like i'm reiterating myself over and over here. Someone please post up some L/E series benches and cpumark scores I'm kind of interested now.
> 
> Nic


so guys think i could one these and spank my q9550 or at least bump pref like we were talking about? what does a Q9550 go sell for these days?


----------



## CthulhuOO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Yah the CPU should be fine. I had a Boistar board in the socket 478 days and wasn't impressed with it as an overclocker. Try getting your CPU to 450 FSB, it should be fairly easy if your north bridge will let you. Did you try an older BIOS to see if it changed anything? I didn't really dig into it but IIRC the only change from the one you have now was CPU support. Just be thankful you can still boot up with it. Someone had as similar problem using an Asrock board with an L5420 and it wouldn't let him boot.
> Also do you have all the settings to properly overclock your CPU in BIOS.
> 
> Also I thought I remember you saying you couldn't adjust CPU volts, but the are options in the BIOS you uploaded. They may be hidden in an "advanced" settings section that you don't see unless you hit the correct key combo. That would be what I was talking about in the earlier post about hidden settings.


Woa. I knew of BIOS that had 'special' key combos for advanced settings and have tried anything I could think of for this one. It has basic OC stuff for multi and FSB, but voltage is locked.

If it IS in therm I sure want to know about it, although at this point another board is in my future. I just really didn't want to as this one was free, I built everything around it and I'm not looking for cutting edge as it's just a backup gamer for the kids.

Did not try the older BIOS (there's only the two).


----------



## ComputerNutt197

_So When My i5 2500K comes in Monday Which do you think Will be faster This P5Q3 [email protected] GHZ WIth 2x2GBG.Skill F312800CL7D

@800(1600) 7-8-7-24 With a single XFX Geforce GTX 260 Black Editon 666core 1150mem 1440 shaders stock.

_
OR

My MSI P67A-GD55 (B3) With a set of Exact same memory at X.M.P 7-8-7-24 2x2GB with a Zalman CNPS10X Optima. By The way Is

this a Good cooler sure is LARGE. AND Two Sapphire HD4830`s in Crossfire @ 700core 950 mem

I would Think The i5 Will be faster because of New Tech but When I have the Time I will do some tests and Take Screen caps at stock

and at near Max overclock for Stability. I Figured I might as Well keep Both For right Now since No One will give me much for this Setup

I am running Now and it runs Great! nice and Stable @4GHZ but turn it down to 3.6 for Daily Use. If The differance is not much I may sell

My New system and Keep the Old yet I keep thinking and wondering does Hyper Threading slow down a max OC? If it does not I would

like to get Either a 2600k or 2700K Maybe even a 3570K or 3770K Who Knows I have about four Systems right Now in Parts and Only two

running.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> so guys think i could one these and spank my q9550 or at least bump pref like we were talking about? what does a Q9550 go sell for these days?


I would firstly grab a Xeon then sell my Q9550.
It sells for $100+
It is a nice upgrade to all Dual core (Core 2, Pentium, Celeron) systems who don`t want to mess with cutting, adapters, etc for a Xeon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gennro*
> 
> 
> Here is what I am getting out of this E5430 C0 stepping I have, had to give it about 1.4V to keep it happy but a 1ghz overclock is pretty good. Also the P5K Deluxe Ver1.0 board does not like having all 4 slots full or having 8GB of ram, will not pass Prime95 at all, using Gskill 1066mhz 4GB sticks. 475mhz+ FSB will not boot no matter what I do also, I have had a E7500 to 510mhz FSB before so i know it is not the board limiting this either.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/al9qyj
> 
> Passmark of CPU score 5340


That`s nice.
Try 4 dimms but different FSB STRAP. Set Transanction booster to disabled. Update bios to latest. You could try change (replace) the memory table (in bios) with the one of the P5K-E if still does not go. FSB STRAP is to blame most of the times though.
A fast cpu with only 4GB is not quite a fast combo overall. But for video editing for example 4Gb is more than enough.
475FSB for running a Quad is quite a task for a mobo. Do not compare with Dual core cpus.
E5430 is not going for Ghz. It is a cheap upgrade, not the fastest you can get, as you found that its multiplier is low and limits things. Go for a E5450 if you find a bargain.


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> I would firstly grab a Xeon then sell my Q9550.
> It sells for $100+
> It is a nice upgrade to all Dual core (Core 2, Pentium, Celeron) systems who don`t want to mess with cutting, adapters, etc for a Xeon.
> That`s nice.
> Try 4 dimms but different FSB STRAP. Set Transanction booster to disabled. Update bios to latest. You could try change (replace) the memory table (in bios) with the one of the P5K-E if still does not go. FSB STRAP is to blame most of the times though.
> A fast cpu with only 4GB is not quite a fast combo overall. But for video editing for example 4Gb is more than enough.
> 475FSB for running a Quad is quite a task for a mobo. Do not compare with Dual core cpus.
> E5430 is not going for Ghz. It is a cheap upgrade, not the fastest you can get, as you found that its multiplier is low and limits things. Go for a E5450 if you find a bargain.


If I were You and you are selling on EBay put it for a 10 day auction starting on a Thursday Night with a starting bid around 55 and You will get the most views because you will have two full weekends of eyes on you listing They can sell for alot sometimes up to $150 but ever since this Mod came out they are selling for alot less if You want to make anything off it I am not sure I would do ebay If it were Mine since this Mod pops up every time you type in Q9550 or Q9xxx anything. But the best thing would be if you are to do It with the 10 day auction style I have gotten the most for my used Tech that way when I need some cash fast I put about $25-$40 more than I would take and leave Make an Offer Option available. Just a thought I been selling alot on there this year for just being one person with alot of things going on I think I sold aroun 200 items this year.


----------



## patentman

I agree with you with an exception. It is better if the auction ends Sunday night and starting from Saturday morning to next Sunday night.
I have also seen myself many sold for $140. But $100 is more realistic.

As for the mod and how affects Qxxx prices. Well, 771 mod is not for everyone. Some know they don`t have the skills, some are afraid of destroying mobo so then they have to buy a new system (and ram) while they have paid for a Xeon too, some do not have a supported mobo, etc.
Yes, it has affected prices but not that much. 100 bucks is not so little for an old cpu, it is just the best upgrade an old system can have and is as much as 10x (give or take) computing power than a Pentium E2160 for example, so 100 bucks may sound reasonable and they are indeed.


----------



## qzma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> *@qzma*
> 
> Once Vcore starts raising too much just to get a few Mhz more then this is the point you should stop raising Vcore.
> So up to 1.350V find out what it can do and then push to 1.380V and see if it gains anything. If it gains a lot then it is worth to take the risk. If you get 50 or 100Mhz more then it is time to settle at 1.350V max. As it looks like both the cpu and/or the cooling found their limit.
> For me a safe voltage is up to 1.350V with loadline calibration enabled. Still I would run at 1.325V max cause I like safe than sorry.
> 
> Also beware that even Core 2 CPUs have smart thermal monitoring protection.
> You may be fast at 4.0Ghz and be slow at 4.2Ghz. Now add or subtract some Mhz to it depended on Vcore and temps.
> This cpu can throttle down, except of slowing down threads, in case it monitors something bad, like abuse, is happening.
> More enough I must have read Xeons have enabled some more features as they are meant for 24/7 hassle free use. This means if Airconditioning on the servers room fail then the cpu could still run (up to a point of ambient temp).
> With a X5470 I would set a 4.25Ghz goal. Then again +/-100Mhz would be OK. But considering cheaper cpus as X5450 can do more than 4Ghz then my goal would be at least 4.25Ghz considering the mobo would only do 425FSB then I would demand more from the cpu.
> 
> As for the Vcore start point. Yes, you`re right.
> You should start from the lowest then go up in litltle steps. As the lower the Vcore the less cpu temp = the better
> Start from 1.200V.


Appreciate your help,
I ran some stock speed prime last night (still having problem with 1066 mem on this board) and i have a strange feeling that this system build is slower than my [email protected] ??? maybe mobo having trouble...
ps. temps are better now when i set it on 1.25... maybe i try 1.2 as you mentioned


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Well, I agree.
> X5470 costs too much. It isn`t worth it.
> But an X5450 is quite reasonable priced and is better than his cpu. I would go either this or the next one.
> An E5450 is more costly but still worth buying it.
> X5460 is pointless. As its multiplier does not worth the extra bucks. A E5450 is better anyway.
> X5470 should be considered only for going for max no matter the cost. If you love your mobo and want to keep then this is the best.
> 
> Something to add.
> If I had only one system to upgrade then I would go for the X5470.
> Keeping the DDR2 and the mobo and having only to upgrade the cpu then X5470 does not cost that much.
> But I had to upgrade three systems. Actually four as one I`m selling it as I cannot have 4 systems laying around (LOL)


I want some of what you're smoking lol. You get what you pay for my friend. I am very budget conscious about everything...ask my wife lol. I still say a 5470 for around $70 bucks is the best bang for the buck...any good board and you are guaranteed 4.5Ghz if you have a chip in decent condition. You can't really guarantee that with a 5450 or 5460 for that matter...in fact most people with 5460's struggle to get 4.5Ghz.

Like i said...you get what you pay for. If all you need is that magical 4Ghz...by all means go for the 5450. If you want more towards 4.4Ghz and up...get a 5470 without a doubt.

EDIT: Make sure your pricing information is correct before passing it onto other members...I have tracked Q9550's for some time and realistically they sell for upwards of $90...not $140 or $150...and if you saw one go for that much it probably was free international shipping. Usually they will go anywhere from mid $80 to mid $90...be smart and set your auction for 3 days at $95...you wont get as many views but it will sell fast and for a solid price


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qzma*
> 
> Appreciate your help,
> I ran some stock speed prime last night (still having problem with 1066 mem on this board) and i have a strange feeling that this system build is slower than my [email protected] ??? maybe mobo having trouble...
> ps. temps are better now when i set it on 1.25... maybe i try 1.2 as you mentioned


Yes, Mhz is not the only speed factor.
As I said many things must be into count.
Lower a little the FSB and try to maximize other settings.

Meanwhile I was getting boring so I tried for a little more on my E5450
http://valid.canardpc.com/kmvw6e

This thing must OC like crazy. But I`ll settle down to 4Ghz @1.176V or even lower.
Priority is reliability and RAID in good shape. This mobo runs a 2x RAID0 + 2x RAID0 + 2x RAID1 and maybe it gets to 3x RAID0 + 2x RAID0 + 2x RAID1 or Matrix RAID (part of the HDDs be in RAID0 and the rest be in RAID1) as I had it before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> I want some of what you're smoking lol. You get what you pay for my friend. I am very budget conscious about everything...ask my wife lol. I still say a 5470 for around $70 bucks is the best bang for the buck...any good board and you are guaranteed 4.5Ghz if you have a chip in decent condition. You can't really guarantee that with a 5450 or 5460 for that matter...in fact most people with 5460's struggle to get 4.5Ghz.
> 
> Like i said...you get what you pay for. If all you need is that magical 4Ghz...by all means go for the 5450. If you want more towards 4.4Ghz and up...get a 5470 without a doubt


I`ll let you know but I`m afraid all the smoke will come from your rig and not from my cigars.
You must learn that in this life there is more than your personal preferences.
Other people hate X5470 while you swear on it. Live with it.


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> I agree with you with an exception. It is better if the auction ends Sunday night and starting from Saturday morning to next Sunday night.
> I have also seen myself many sold for $140. But $100 is more realistic.
> 
> As for the mod and how affects Qxxx prices. Well, 771 mod is not for everyone. Some know they don`t have the skills, some are afraid of destroying mobo so then they have to buy a new system (and ram) while they have paid for a Xeon too, some do not have a supported mobo, etc.
> Yes, it has affected prices but not that much. 100 bucks is not so little for an old cpu, it is just the best upgrade an old system can have and is as much as 10x (give or take) computing power than a Pentium E2160 for example, so 100 bucks may sound reasonable and they are indeed.


That is exactly what I said have it end between 7pm-10 on a sunday night if you have the Auction start at that time on tow Thursdays before that sunday night sorry If I made a mistake but that is how I do it and like I said get the most out of stuff another thing that has happened a lot I had to block buyers that have ruined so many auctions come in the last few seconds outbid everyone and then never pay me or communicate with me!! This internet hiding bullying whatever is not funny really when I pay bills with the money I expect once I have a couple bids on my item I know I will have X amount of cash coming soon and then I do not has gotten me in binds. Then you have to wait X amount of days to file this case and that case and get credit for you final value Fees Fees Fees now I know why they call it Fee Bay!


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> I want some of what you're smoking lol. You get what you pay for my friend. I am very budget conscious about everything...ask my wife lol. I still say a 5470 for around $70 bucks is the best bang for the buck...any good board and you are guaranteed 4.5Ghz if you have a chip in decent condition. You can't really guarantee that with a 5450 or 5460 for that matter...in fact most people with 5460's struggle to get 4.5Ghz.
> 
> Like i said...you get what you pay for. If all you need is that magical 4Ghz...by all means go for the 5450. If you want more towards 4.4Ghz and up...get a 5470 without a doubt.
> 
> EDIT: Make sure your pricing information is correct before passing it onto other members...I have tracked Q9550's for some time and realistically they sell for upwards of $90...not $140 or $150...and if you saw one go for that much it probably was free international shipping. Usually they will go anywhere from mid $80 to mid $90...be smart and set your auction for 3 days at $95...you wont get as many views but it will sell fast and for a solid price


For me to have that 10x Multi would be great that is one thing though I do not yet understand about the machine I am putting together I have worked on other peoples computers all the time but when I saw that the I5 i7 even i3 run on a 100 x3x + Multi I was kinda the guy wondering about My 67 Camaro and Horsepower verses todays cars which are High Tech and finally coming in with some good HP number the last 6 years or around there but there were cars like my Brothers BMW with 210HP to the back wheel I laughed when My little Camaro had over 400 HP out of it but yet I was impressed with His 325I Cheapo BMW but now I do not even know what He drives anymore He moved to Seattle to work in the Nasa program about 4 years ago and I have not seen him since But I know He works for Boeing and is not in the Nasa part anymore maybe He got abducted or something


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> I`ll let you know but I`m afraid all the smoke will come from your rig and not from my cigars.
> You must learn that in this life there is more than your personal preferences.
> Other people hate X5470 while you swear on it. Live with it.


If your implying my rig is smoking fast than yes you are correct. I don't encourage people to limit their upgrades choices to only the 5470. I merely encourage them to buy one if they can get a good bargain on one. I have personally used both the 5460 and 5470, from my experience I do prefer the latter. The fact still remains you get what you pay for...so live with it









As for the pricing on the Q9550 see for yourself

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=q9550&rt=nc&LH_Auction=1

Keep in mind there is a Q9550S variant...those do normally go for around $120+ which may be where you were mistaken.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> I agree with you with an exception. It is better if the auction ends Sunday night and starting from Saturday morning to next Sunday night.
> I have also seen myself many sold for $140. But $100 is more realistic.
> 
> As for the mod and how affects Qxxx prices. Well, 771 mod is not for everyone. Some know they don`t have the skills, some are afraid of destroying mobo so then they have to buy a new system (and ram) while they have paid for a Xeon too, some do not have a supported mobo, etc.
> Yes, it has affected prices but not that much. 100 bucks is not so little for an old cpu, it is just the best upgrade an old system can have and is as much as 10x (give or take) computing power than a Pentium E2160 for example, so 100 bucks may sound reasonable and they are indeed.


$100 is TOO MUCH for these cpus, stop dope smoking. Microcenter has the fx-8320 for $99.00. Yes it is an introductory price and yes they will be gone soon but $100 for a cpu that breaks 10k cpumark is too low to pass up.

Christ passing around high pricing on old old tech again.

Honestly I'd say get the x5470 like davtylica says. You wont struggle like i did to get 4.4ghz. I struggled and struggled with my C0s but alas vcore was too high and caused temps to be over my personal limits for daily usage.

I will say this q9550 is way over priced for what it offers to gamers and power users. The xeons however at their low sub $50 price are a bargain period. Nehalem cpus can be had for under $100 now, why are people still trying to swear by tech that is 6yrs old at this point is beyond me.

On the flip side I will say this, if you want me to i can shootout a 9550/x5460 and do multiple mounts w/temps ect on my ep45-ud3l. I'm fairly certain though the xeon is going to best the 9550 pretty solidly.

I am almost certain the highest overclock i've had on my ep45 was about 3.8ghz but who knows maybe i had a bad piece of the wafer. I do know for a fact that my ep45 paired to my xeon can do 4.2ghz on air so, yea I think it'll be the xeon winning hands down. Clock for clock I am unsure. ON price hah u can have 2 xeons for the price of a q9550, you guys do the math.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> $100 is TOO MUCH for these cpus, stop dope smoking. Microcenter has the fx-8320 for $99.00. Yes it is an introductory price and yes they will be gone soon but $100 for a cpu that breaks 10k cpumark is too low to pass up.
> 
> I will say this q9550 is way over priced for what it offers to gamers and power users. The xeons however at their low sub $50 price are a bargain period. Nehalem cpus can be had for under $100 now, why are people still trying to swear by tech that is 6yrs old at this point is beyond me.


Wel, not all people are gamers. You gamers seem to forget all the time about this. World is not spinning around you.
Secondly if one has a 775 Dual core system and upgrades to Q9550 then he only needs $100.
If he goes for the AMD then he needs a mobo, RAM and most probably a heatsink.
This makes a lot of $$$
That`s why ebay sells a lot of them from $100 to $140 and that is a fact, like it or not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> Honestly I'd say get the x5470 like davtylica says. You wont struggle like i did to get 4.4ghz. I struggled and struggled with my C0s but alas vcore was too high and caused temps to be over my personal limits for daily usage.


It does not cost $70 as he stated. Except of one listing recently listed all the other sell for $115 shipped.
Now that`s the point I agree that spending 100 on a used old tech is too much when you can spend the half and get a quite as fast as the double priced CPU.
You may try getting 100, 200, 400 Mhz more than me but for me it is pointless. You`re a gamer, you`ll get benefit of a fast cpu (as you may state). So go buy an i5. This where you put wrongly about the price of used Q9550.
The Q9550 will do its job even at stock speed for someone who isn`t a gamer. The X5470 is bad choice for an enthusiast gamer. It is a bad choice also for someone who isn`t a gamer. He can run a E5450 at low voltage and be silent and does not need a case with lots of ventilation and a big PSU.
In a few words you need performance? Buy new tech.
You need an upgrade to the old 775 system? There are lots of choices, pick the best you think.

Anyway, I`m more than 40yo and I know how it is to be 20 or think like being 20.
I have seen people taking a brand new six-core and try to grind the IHS so they can get into the core and squeeze an extra 100Mhz just cause they will feel proud and get respect from other non brained people.
This is absolutely nonsense. But good there are some that their only problem is how they will get that extra 100Mhz and don`t have serious problems to worry them.
Too many that are not happy with their Haswell and feed it with lots of Vcore. I can`t agree with them, sorry. On the other hand they think they are doing right and I`m wrong...

Anyway, as I don`t like to argue (anymore) I can accept the fact:
a) I`m a OC chicken (now)
b) too old to be in noisy enviroment
c) lamer at games
So I may be wrong. But let me state as I do for those who are just like me.


----------



## n1sm

@patentman

Honestly dude, if you aren't looking for performance there is no point of even doing this mod. Just get an old amd x64 and run that. Its perfect for web browsing and such. Or you can buy my q8200 or e8400. Either of those will more than do what it seems some thread posters are interested in. Matter of fact $20 bucks for the e8400 shipped and $25 for the q8200 shipped.


----------



## Stas911

Anybody tried to mod Gigabyte EP35-DS3L mb with xeon? My latest bios F6 supports Core2 Quad up to Q9650 with FSB 1333


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> @patentman
> 
> Honestly dude, if you aren't looking for performance there is no point of even doing this mod. Just get an old amd x64 and run that. Its perfect for web browsing and such. Or you can buy my q8200 or e8400. Either of those will more than do what it seems some thread posters are interested in. Matter of fact $20 bucks for the e8400 shipped and $25 for the q8200 shipped.


That's why a $30 E5430/5440 is what I've been telling people to get, Q8200 is just a bad deal. Even the $50 the 5450 commands is too much for old tech. My C0 E5440 does 4g without trouble, but I've been running stock. You know why? Because I don't game 100% of the time, and when I don't, I actually want enhanced speedstep and c1e, and do without the noise and heat. I agree with patentman 100%, this mod is about performance for cheap. When you push your chips to 4.2g, you invariably need a top motherboard, good ram, good psu, good cooling... by that point why aren't you spending those money on current tech? If pure performance is what you're looking for there's even less point doing this mod.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> @patentman
> 
> Honestly dude, if you aren't looking for performance there is no point of even doing this mod. Just get an old amd x64 and run that. Its perfect for web browsing and such. Or you can buy my q8200 or e8400. Either of those will more than do what it seems some thread posters are interested in. Matter of fact $20 bucks for the e8400 shipped and $25 for the q8200 shipped.


Personally I wouldn`t run an AMD system for my use, but that`s another story. In just a few words it does not fit my requirements for reliabilty (stable and hassle free), performance, features, heat dissipation. As I said I run multiple RAID disks, even Matrix Raid since ICH9R.

The E8400 and the Q8200 are great cpus, still doing the job done with no argument.
I myself would not upgrade if I did not looked for a cheap Q9550 to upgrade the E5200 I have (among the E8400 and Q6600 I have).
The E5200 still does the 24/7 machine perfectly but.
But Youtube 1080p needs GFX HW acceleration but I run a HD3450 which does not support Adobe Flash acceleration. It may support 1080p video acceleration but not Flash.
So I said I`d buy a new low power consumption GFX as the HD3450 is. Looked for the new cards and found that still old tech is being sold. Why buy a HD6450 today? I could wait I said.
Then I said myself I could upgrade the E5200 and keep the HD3450 which consumpts so low and makes no noise (fanless) as except of Flash it is superb.
So I found out that a Qxxx is too costly. But as soon as I looked at the mod then I found THE solution.
L5420 !
Still low power as the E5200 @0.992V, nice priced -actually way less than I would give for a HD6450 - and it makes an upgrade to all matters than just the Flash a GFX would give.
The system can run for more years till it needs to be replaced now.

After this it was a matter of time to decide to upgrade the two other systems. E8400 is great for HTPC, I run it at 266FSB actually.
Q6600 is great for the video editing machine and runs silent (you can barely hear the CNPS7500 heatsink`s fan). Its mobo P5K-E wifi/AP is superb. It has all the needed, RAID and eSATA I need in addition, and I have installed a NEC uPD720201 USB3.0 card which is fast and has 2+2 ports so I placed two ports in the front panel.

Another reason for some they don`t upgrade all the system is this:
They want to be sure the system will work as it should. Look at what happened with SATA degradation on new platforms... or with AMD as you mentioned. So this mod makes things go safe.
Sometimes you buy the "new" tech and goes wrong.
As I bought a nvidia GTS250 for its CUDA (I don`t play games at all) so to accelerate video encoding and found this:
a) Video quality is junk. It may accelerate up to 33% (on my system) but it rather not... with this quality issue.
b) CUDA acceleration does not engage when you have made modification to the video properties. So useless again.
So I ended up paying the "new tech" and having got only noise and heat. I had to replace the heatsink to an Accelero Twin Turbo so be silent and still the PC runs hot out of this rubbish card.

So why should I look for a X5470 and for max performance?
I picked the special purpose L5420, the E5440 as I found it cheap and the E5450.
I also picked a X5450 as I wanted to experiment making the BSEL 400FSB mod and keeping auto voltage. But it did not work, mobo still thinks I have OC the cpu even if the default FSB is 400 and raises the Vcore.

This is a great mod and I`m very happy they found it. More happy I found it also.

*@ jihe*
E5430 is a great upgrade also. It is a Q9450 for cheap.


----------



## Conroe278

That's max with 1.4v set in BIOS. It seems stable but get's too hot running burn in tests. It's an old Noctua tower with a single 120mm fan.


----------



## CthulhuOO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> Microcenter has the fx-8320 for $99.00.


Oh snap. Who is going to go there and pick one up in store for me. I'll just skip this whole mod since I'm going to have to get a new board anyways. Then I would have a brand new, never used E5450 up for grabs.

I don't have one of those stores in my area and they won't ship this!


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conroe278*
> 
> That's max with 1.4v set in BIOS. It seems stable but get's too hot running burn in tests. It's an old Noctua tower with a single 120mm fan.


That`s nice!
Anything above 450FSB must be considered difficult for motherboards running a QUAD. Nice.
I see you have a E5450 E0, have you tried 445FSB @1.200 or less Vcore? Of course you should run your cpu as you like, I just asking if your cpu is also capable of 4Ghz @1.175V
Then, at 445FSB, you could try upping more the memory speed and check which of the two settings suits you better.


----------



## Conroe278

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> That`s nice!
> Anything above 450FSB must be considered difficult for motherboards running a QUAD. Nice.
> I see you have a E5450 E0, have you tried 445FSB @1.200 or less Vcore? Of course you should run your cpu as you like, I just asking if your cpu is also capable of 4Ghz @1.175V
> Then, at 445FSB, you could try upping more the memory speed and check which of the two settings suits you better.


I doubt it. 444x9 at 1.36 with the memory at 1066 is where I have it now (just like my E8400 was for years.) I haven't tested for minimum voltage at 4GHz yet, just max FSB at 1.4v.


----------



## CthulhuOO7

Conroe - homebrewer. Me too.


----------



## n1sm

I mean, I guess its my bad i ended up with a 3 good boards and 3 sets of good 1000mhz+ ram. Not everyone has my luck.

That said be happy with what you choose be it a E,L or X series.

Enjoy your overclocks, im off..

PS. someone post some actual benchmarks of E and L series chips. I have yet to see any screens or anything in this regard. Want to checkout the physics and such of other xeons.

Nic


----------



## Conroe278

Even at 4.0 it's quite competitive with the i5 4430 in most of cpu mark. I just built a i5 4670K rig for my son. I want one too but I just might hold out another year now and just get a video card when the prices come back down. Still 8gb DDR3, USB3.0, PCIe 3.0 and SATA6Gb/s would be nice.

This CPU is a noticeable upgrade even just doing basic tasks. With it and my SSD cache drive this computer works very well for me. I just wish i would have gotten another 7870 back in November.


----------



## patentman

*E5450* - *P5Q Deluxe* - 4x 2GB Adata Vitesta Extreme Edition DDR2 800+ CL4
*443FSB*


----------



## n1sm

Yea, i gotcha Conroe. My upstairs system will go to my kid once i get my hands on a decent card for the Amd system. I figure 7850 or 7870 should do me or maybe a 270x. I dont like dropping heavy earnings into anything so when deals pop up I buy and keep going.

Nice Physics scores there patentman. I could only muster high 300s. My guess is ram timings are in favor of your cl4. I personally run cl5 on all my systems. You've got pretty high end ram in that thing even if it is only ddr2-800. I may pickup a spare e5450 to play with now that i've seen.

Nic


----------



## Conroe278

That's scoring better than mine at 4.GHz patentman. Maybe it's the chipset, but then I cant set CL to 4 either. This board has to have dram timings set to auto to overclock very well. (Maybe that was fixed in one of the BIOS updates. I still need to see if i can with this newer version.)


----------



## patentman

No, memory is set to 5-5-5-15 @2.10V
The modules may be CL4 but can`t run 4-4-4-12 past 930 or something. So I set them CL5

At the afternoon I was doing some real life tests, comparing some with the PowerDirector 12.
I need to find out the best as I recently bought the P5Q Deluxe. I had a P5K-E WiFi/AP till past month.
I took the Deluxe as a spare as I was happy with my system and as I took the E5450/E5440/5420 a spare mobo would be great considering I have *cpus (now) and 8GB memory at each system.
Then I bid to a P5Q Premium as well. Well, I won it and I was surprised I did, as I did not bid much. I got it much less than a P5Q-E sells, maybe cause ppl search for P5Q-E, P5Q Deluxe and miss the Premium existence. While the Deluxe cost me a fortune...

I don`t know what mobo you have but Asus gains a lot by Transanction Booster, then again may loose OC ability if set to performance. Have to find the sweet spot between FSB/mem performance .
This test was taken with Auto settings.

*actually 3x E5450 E0, 2x L5420 C0, 1x X5450 C0, 1x E5440 C0
I`ll have to sell some I think.


----------



## patentman

*P5QL-E* - *L5420* @2.5Ghz 0.952V - *4x 2GB DDR2 800* generic Ram @800 5-5-5-15



I don`t know how this stands up to other systems but this PC does not do much to need a faster one, actually it is too fast for the job.

Forgot to add that both systems run with all EIST features enabled. Nothing disabled.


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Would have been nice if Somehow someone did not let the cat out of the bag so quick could have snatched up tons of these cheap Xeons when they only wanted 25 or so for a x5470 a few months back. I now see it listed many multiple times for the few bucks you make on the mod I know it was not just one person but secrets need to be guarded better no I am going to have to go steal the server from the place I Lived at has dual 5470`s in it and they did not even have it running. This drove the price of the chips up by 4x. on eBay every month and I had just seen this mod show up somewhere around 3-4 months ago and at that time I was running a Xeon 3360 775 I had many good 775 Boards then I have three left now and the best one Needs to be sent in for repairs it is an EP45-UD3P I can send it in and get it fixed for $45+Shipping I would have liked to get ahold of a 5470 for 50 or less but now the He** With it. some people ruin themselves with their mouths running. I just go a 1155 Board and i5 2500k I heard there might be trouble overclocking because of Hyper threading If I would have gotten and I7 2600k or 2700K I really do not want to put many much voltage into 32nm much less a 22nm if it needs more than a little above stock I will not ruin a chip and watch it degrade on me to beat someone's Benchmark scores. It was fun While it lasted maybe it will cool down someday I have 2 mods here left and when I see a good price someday I`ll pick one up. These Mods must also work on the Dual cores I suspect I could get almost 5GHZ out of a x5280 Four cores or not single threaded score will be amazing!


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> That's why a $30 E5430/5440 is what I've been telling people to get, Q8200 is just a bad deal. Even the $50 the 5450 commands is too much for old tech. My C0 E5440 does 4g without trouble, but I've been running stock. You know why? Because I don't game 100% of the time, and when I don't, I actually want enhanced speedstep and c1e, and do without the noise and heat. I agree with patentman 100%, this mod is about performance for cheap. When you push your chips to 4.2g, you invariably need a top motherboard, good ram, good psu, good cooling... by that point why aren't you spending those money on current tech? If pure performance is what you're looking for there's even less point doing this mod.


That may be your opinion and thats cool and all...but as i said before, this mod will have different purposes for different people. The topic itself is pointless as all it does is waste space in the thread. The only point I'm trying to make is for those who dont feel the need to upgrade to a newer tech for at least a couple years...get a 5460 / 5470. If you like to bench your cpu...get an i7 or FX. For gamers..you simply dont need anything more than a 4.2Ghz Xeon for pretty much all games. If your a gamer on a 1440 resolution you may still be ok...why you probably have an i7 anyways lol.

The bottom line is everyone has their own specific needs...whether it be low power consumption, gaming, benchmarking and the such.


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Was flashing a Bios to take Xeon on a computer of my roomies which I sold to him and gave the Money away anyway now the bios is stuck at Verifying boot block If it was mine I could say the heck with it and turn it off and I am tired slept 3 hrs last night and at 10 p.m. we start this lets flash this old P965 board to take 45nm chips and Xeons now looks like dead Board and Now I will Owe Him My P5W DH Deluxe which I am in the Process of selling to move next Monday to a new town 155 miles away man life can really suck trying to help some people as it was I would be eatin ramen noodles for a month after this move!!

EDIT; By Some Miracle it was Just stuck on Verifiying Bios I reached Behind flipped the power switch off and on again and it booted!!! Awesome so then I figured the New Bios must have worked and sure it did and Now A board thant The Manufacturer told me could not run 45nm chips because of hardware it was missing It is a Old Biostar Tforce P965 Deluxe and It was never really used so is like new they never madea bios for it to run the new chips the code for the Xeons made the Board correctley Recognize a E5200 I tried so far put the FSB up to 240 just messing around it booted but not with the .5 Multi in post screen and in CPU-Z it shows 2880 Mhz but in Windows Properties it showed 3.0 GHZ either Way it is a much better board now and with that P965 Chipset and the Record FSB it can do I bet this Board I am going to trade back my P5W-DH For it Maybe







anyway He is Happier than having a Core 2 Dou E4500 That is for sure! and I can sleep Now


----------



## Crowbgd

I brought asus p43td DDR3 motherboard.Some experience with it? I have a Intel L5410. Good motherboard for this job, memory run on 1600mhz . Now i have Q6600 and i find X5450.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerNutt197*
> 
> Was flashing a Bios to take Xeon on a computer of my roomies which I sold to him and gave the Money away anyway now the bios is stuck at Verifying boot block If it was mine I could say the heck with it and turn it off and I am tired slept 3 hrs last night and at 10 p.m. we start this lets flash this old P965 board to take 45nm chips and Xeons now looks like dead Board and Now I will Owe Him My P5W DH Deluxe which I am in the Process of selling to move next Monday to a new town 155 miles away man life can really suck trying to help some people as it was I would be eatin ramen noodles for a month after this move!!
> 
> EDIT; By Some Miracle it was Just stuck on Verifiying Bios I reached Behind flipped the power switch off and on again and it booted!!! Awesome so then I figured the New Bios must have worked and sure it did and Now A board thant The Manufacturer told me could not run 45nm chips because of hardware it was missing It is a Old Biostar Tforce P965 Deluxe and It was never really used so is like new they never madea bios for it to run the new chips the code for the Xeons made the Board correctley Recognize a E5200 I tried so far put the FSB up to 240 just messing around it booted but not with the .5 Multi in post screen and in CPU-Z it shows 2880 Mhz but in Windows Properties it showed 3.0 GHZ either Way it is a much better board now and with that P965 Chipset and the Record FSB it can do I bet this Board I am going to trade back my P5W-DH For it Maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway He is Happier than having a Core 2 Dou E4500 That is for sure! and I can sleep Now


worse case scenario it aint no big thing. you there tend to be emergency flash techniques you can also buy a new chip and or send it off to be re flashed externally there are also some tricks you cna do if you close enough or same model mobo that involves switch the bios chip during flashing (don't try that you need to know what your doing)


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CthulhuOO7*
> 
> Weird thing. I booted up, and decided I should try hitting the right side of the case with my fist, just behind the CPU.
> This happened:
> 
> 
> OK, just kidding. Thanks to Terminal Voltage, the Speedstep is back, the SSE4.1 and VT-x are there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news is, I'm still getting "max power of CPU is over 95 watts" warning and shutdown timer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than contacting Biostar and asking them what's up, and I seriously doubt they'd be interested in hearing about a Xeon in this socket. . .though you never know, not sure where to attack this issue.


I am missing SSE4.1 and VT-x in CPUZ and Aida64 CPUID. This is on Gigabyte EP45T-USB3P. Looks like I need a bios mod after all.


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Need to take this off test bench and install it after a nap just did a quick CPU test is performance test 8.0 i5 [email protected] GHZ 2x2 GB Gskill Rijaws 7-8-7-24 1600mhz DDR P67A-GD55 (B3)


Also My 3DMark scores are almost Identical against a Xeon X3360 LGA 775 @4.016 GHZ VS i5 [email protected] only less than 200 marks different and the P45x3 did have 8GB DDR3 vs 4GB on My I5 Going to add More Memory and run another 3D Mark 06!


----------



## Conroe278

Dropped my E5450 into my (wife's) Biostar G41 DVI and it worked. No SSSE4.1 but EIST works.
http://valid.canardpc.com/157za5

I tried overclocking but didn't try anything slow enough to work.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerNutt197*
> 
> Need to take this off test bench and install it after a nap just did a quick CPU test is performance test 8.0 i5 [email protected] GHZ 2x2 GB Gskill Rijaws 7-8-7-24 1600mhz DDR P67A-GD55 (B3)
> 
> 
> Also My 3DMark scores are almost Identical against a Xeon X3360 LGA 775 @4.016 GHZ VS i5 [email protected] only less than 200 marks different and the P45x3 did have 8GB DDR3 vs 4GB on My I5 Going to add More Memory and run another 3D Mark 06!


That is a nice Passmark score...i still find it rather entertaining that my 5470 can get within 500 points of your 2500K at 4Ghz. A few of my scores were actually higher...i believe my prime numbers high score was just over 30 and integer math was 11K something...cpu physics was 487 IIRC.

Once i get my graphite 540 case i can install my H110 and really start throwing the coals to this chip. In all honesty there is about a 750-900Mhz difference in performance vs the 2500K at any given speed. Yes, that may seem like alot....but thats about the difference of an E5430 and the x5470.

I'm still rather dissapointed that nobody has trumped me in PM8 yet...lol Cmon guys.


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> That is a nice Passmark score...i still find it rather entertaining that my 5470 can get within 500 points of your 2500K at 4Ghz. A few of my scores were actually higher...i believe my prime numbers high score was just over 30 and integer math was 11K something...cpu physics was 487 IIRC.
> 
> Once i get my graphite 540 case i can install my H110 and really start throwing the coals to this chip. In all honesty there is about a 750-900Mhz difference in performance vs the 2500K at any given speed. Yes, that may seem like alot....but thats about the difference of an E5430 and the x5470.
> 
> I'm still rather dissapointed that nobody has trumped me in PM8 yet...lol Cmon guys.


Why don`t I run the whole test and see what I get and maybe PC Mark 07 Score???
I know the Extra Cahe on The Xeon has alot to do with the 3D Mark score not to mention I got just one old XFX GTX 260 in here these cards are Beasts and get Hot I use it to warm my room this winter I turn the fans down and turn on the render test in GPU-Z







Warms me up


----------



## ComputerNutt197

H YA GO ERE i AM GOING TO BED RUNS GOOD ENOUGH WILL TWEEK TOMMOROW LONG DAY TOO BAD I FORGOT CAPS ARE ON OOPS












MEMORY MARK IS AWESOME ON THIS!
I need some Help with this I had it clocked at 4400MHZ and I ran XS Bench in RealTemp and it knocked it down to 3.3. (STOCK) Right after I did the Test Below.


and I did it twice rebooting at 4.4GHZ in Between something I have to learn before going any Higher not used to a Click Bios settings I llok for are different I did do some reading but the bios they used in the Guide is way Outdated i got this board for a good price so I figured why not the CPU is what is going to cost me I`ll get a Better Board been looking at the ASUS P8Z77-V DELUXE Looks Like a good One although there was a GiGabyte that Looked pretty bad too I usually get Asus or Gigabyte Boards they Usually are all around Great Boards.


----------



## n1sm

all the ddr3 I see. Man I wish I could come across a ddr3 sli mobo that isn't $150. I just don't have it in me anymore to push like that. I have some good cl8 in my fx box that'll probably do 1900mhz or more. Ah well, davtylica you seem to be king of the xeon scene around here.

Keep on pushin, im out of this scene for now.

Nic


----------



## pioneerisloud

Got this to work on a Gigabye EP-43-UD3L, latest official BIOS. Yet again, SSE4 and VT are missing, but the chip works. Got the X5460 clocked to 400 x 9.5 on it (board won't go further).

Buying a pair of EP45 boards sometime soon to replace the old boards with those. I want my X5470 to hit 4.5GHz+ stable.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> all the ddr3 I see. Man I wish I could come across a ddr3 sli mobo that isn't $150. I just don't have it in me anymore to push like that. I have some good cl8 in my fx box that'll probably do 1900mhz or more. Ah well, davtylica you seem to be king of the xeon scene around here.
> 
> Keep on pushin, im out of this scene for now.
> 
> Nic


got my second P5E3 Deluxe here on OC for like 80 bucks USD.

man this thread is making me want to get one of the higher clocked Xeons so i can hit 4.2 would go well with a GTX780. MAN! So cool to see this rig still have so muhc life and upgradability left. i had thought the Q9550 was the limit.


----------



## davtylica

Bummer...the new Shin-Etsu actually revealed higher temps compared to my MX-4. I'm thinking it was just a bad mount...idling at 48C. My MX-4 was at 45C. The only thing I hate about the 5470 is the obsurdly high idle temps.


----------



## NSTime

What is the PSU recommendation for OCed X5460 E0? My nephew has OCZ StealthXStream 500W in his PC, but I'm not sure if it could cope with 3.8GHz X5460 and Radeon 6850? And what kind of temperatures should I expect from the OCed CPU? Will Hyper 212 be enough to cool this beasty?

Also I heard that most X38 and X48 boards don't work with this pin mod, am I correct?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSTime*
> 
> What is the PSU recommendation for OCed X5460 E0? My nephew has OCZ StealthXStream 500W in his PC, but I'm not sure if it could cope with 3.8GHz X5460 and Radeon 6850? And what kind of temperatures should I expect from the OCed CPU? Will Hyper 212 be enough to cool this beasty?
> 
> Also I heard that most X38 and X48 boards don't work with this pin mod, am I correct?


just make sure the amps on the 12v is more than the amps on 3v and 5v or at least that if there are more amps on the 3 and 5v that it isn't by a bunch. the more amps on the 12v the better the PSU it is (to an extent)


----------



## cdoublejj

what are you guys paying for the adapter?


----------



## davtylica

I originally purchased a set of 18 for $20...I was only shipped 3 adapters because the seller said it was an error in the listing. I was persistent with him and he honored the error and sent me a full strip of 18 pcs plus the 3 I had recieved prior. Lol I'm down to my last 3 pcs...and they are spoken for...sorry


----------



## cdoublejj

what i'm seeing on eBay is for 4-6 dollars USD per single adapter.


----------



## Stas911

cdoublejj: Check Aliexpress.com for adapters


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stas911*
> 
> cdoublejj: Check Aliexpress.com for adapters


Needs to wait 2-3 weeks


----------



## xxpenguinxx

http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/309022606.html

Those are the ones I purchased. If you are in the US they will take a while to ship. They took about 20 days to arrive to my house so just be patient


----------



## CthulhuOO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Bummer...the new Shin-Etsu actually revealed higher temps compared to my MX-4. I'm thinking it was just a bad mount...idling at 48C. My MX-4 was at 45C. The only thing I hate about the 5470 is the obsurdly high idle temps.


My E5450 came brand new sealed as a refurb kit for Blade servers with a new heatsink and tube of Shin-Etsu. It's not labelled other than Shin-Etsu MicroSi. I wonder which flavor it is as the have several?


----------



## romar777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSTime*
> 
> My nephew has OCZ StealthXStream 500W in his PC, but I'm not sure if it could cope with 3.8GHz X5460 and Radeon 6850?


It will be enough if 500W isn't fake and have about 300W on 12V lines. Once I ran [email protected] and hd7870 on 400W PSU, but didn't gave a serious load on GPU though


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> That is a nice Passmark score...i still find it rather entertaining that my 5470 can get within 500 points of your 2500K at 4Ghz. A few of my scores were actually higher...i believe my prime numbers high score was just over 30 and integer math was 11K something...cpu physics was 487 IIRC.
> 
> Once i get my graphite 540 case i can install my H110 and really start throwing the coals to this chip. In all honesty there is about a 750-900Mhz difference in performance vs the 2500K at any given speed. Yes, that may seem like alot....but thats about the difference of an E5430 and the x5470.
> 
> I'm still rather dissapointed that nobody has trumped me in PM8 yet...lol Cmon guys.


You keep buying all the 5470`s up! I guarantee you I could get about 475-480 FSB for sure with a 5470 E0, Send Me one I`ll trump Ya in a minute The Only reason THAT IS THE ONLY REASON i UPGRADED i AM NOT ABOUT TO PAY THAT OUTRAGEOUS PRICE FOR A 5470 OR 5480 is no one is going to pay more than 55 Bucks max for one of those unless you are still running some really good ddrII Board and have invested In some Really fast DDR II like 1200MHZ Gkill Pi and a Board Like I got here in a Box a Gigabyte EP45-UD3P but I got an Old Rugged P5Q3 only a few USB ports still Work but the Board runs a Solid 490 Fsb on most chips with hardly too much time tweekin. I already had 8GB of DDR3 1600 Which I just found out the IC`s On them are Powerchip same ones they use to make DDR3 1866 and 2133 Sticks and guess what I am running them right now at 1866 got them for 23 Bucks a set I think I paid more for the second set maybe 27 2x2GB so Now I got a Good start on getting my I7 Soon after I Move and start my new Job plus everything I do on the side for Me computers get Boring soon as the weather gets Nice I`m out but I got kids and stay close couple more years I`ll be where it`s warm if We do not have some crazy nuclear War first







Gotta say though LGA 775 Longest Living Platform Yet to Date That I know of Besides the FORD 300 Str8T 6









Here is top and Botom Half of the Memory test not Bad not tightened up yet;




http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4945982 3D MARK VANTAGE


----------



## NSTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romar777*
> 
> It will be enough if 500W isn't fake and have about 300W on 12V lines. Once I ran [email protected] and hd7870 on 400W PSU, but didn't gave a serious load on GPU though


It is THIS PSU. Apparently it has 480W distributed on two 12V rails. I'm really cant decide what CPU to get, X5460 is dirty cheap but uses more power, or E5450, a bit slower and more expensive, but uses much less power (and probably bit more OC friendly).


----------



## media

I'm very happy with my new e5440 & P5KC but this board have a lot vdroop, i have a question, anyone with this mod on maximus formula x38? surely is best motherboard that my P5KC

Thanks a lot and sory for my bad english


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *media*
> 
> I'm very happy with my new e5440 & P5KC but this board have a lot vdroop, i have a question, anyone with this mod on maximus formula x38? surely is best motherboard that my P5KC
> 
> Thanks a lot and sory for my bad english


I thought I saw someone who got it to work although Most X38 X48 Boards were having problems at first anyway maybe with a Modded bios by putting microcode in I do not see why it would not work myself.


----------



## qzma

I'm making first steps... Managed to run it semi-stable at 425x10, had to put one dimm out 'cos apparently mobo having trouble running these fsb speeds, lot of random bsod!
Still battling high temps, prime95 run fine, low 60s on cores max ~70 on cpu, till 8k test when it rocket high to 95 cpu and 90sh on cores, throttling cpu, and i must stop test









for reference:
xeon [email protected] (1800fsb) / tt SonicTower +12cm
mb - asus striker II formula
ddr2 mushkin radioactive rated 1066 cl5 2x2gb kit (still using just one dimm linked-synced at 1020, trfc bumped to 62)
800w psu, gtx580, hd 320gb, dvd-rw...

volt: bios - (everest)
loadline -enabled
cpu 1.3 (1.31)
nb 1.58 (1.57) pretty high but a must! small fan blowing on nb...
vtt 1.44 (1.36 ???) (who to trust???)
ddr 2.18 (2.20) also high...
cpu gtl +20mV
nb gtl +10mV
rest is lowest possible or auto...

temp:
nb showing over 80 in bios post with no load but everest showing just under 70 at full load (who to trust???)
sb is around 70 in both bios-everest... mb 34, hdd 30 etc.
cpu is low at idle but rocket to 95 in prime









If anybody running this mb or/and this cpu please give some thoughts!!!
I bought this mobo cheap, now i see why


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duniek*
> 
> EDIT//
> 
> WORKS NOW
> 
> P5QL motherboard and P5Q
> 
> cpus E5420 and E5462
> 
> 100% OK


For E5462 did you update the BIOS?


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSTime*
> 
> It is THIS PSU. Apparently it has 480W distributed on two 12V rails. I'm really cant decide what CPU to get, X5460 is dirty cheap but uses more power, or E5450, a bit slower and more expensive, but uses much less power (and probably bit more OC friendly).


Go for a X5450 if the E5450 is pricey to you.
The X5460 gains so little with its 0.5 multiplier difference. It is not worth the money.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qzma*
> 
> I'm making first steps... Managed to run it semi-stable at 425x10, had to put one dimm out 'cos apparently mobo having trouble running these fsb speeds, lot of random bsod!
> Still battling high temps, prime95 run fine, low 60s on cores max ~70 on cpu, till 8k test when it rocket high to 95 cpu and 90sh on cores, throttling cpu, and i must stop test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for reference:
> xeon [email protected] (1800fsb) / tt SonicTower +12cm
> mb - asus striker II formula
> ddr2 mushkin radioactive rated 1066 cl5 2x2gb kit (still using just one dimm linked-synced at 1020, trfc bumped to 62)
> 800w psu, gtx580, hd 320gb, dvd-rw...
> 
> volt: bios - (everest)
> loadline -enabled
> cpu 1.3 (1.31)
> nb 1.58 (1.57) pretty high but a must! small fan blowing on nb...
> vtt 1.44 (1.36 ???) (who to trust???)
> ddr 2.18 (2.20) also high...
> cpu gtl +20mV
> nb gtl +10mV
> rest is lowest possible or auto...
> 
> temp:
> nb showing over 80 in bios post with no load but everest showing just under 70 at full load (who to trust???)
> sb is around 70 in both bios-everest... mb 34, hdd 30 etc.
> cpu is low at idle but rocket to 95 in prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody running this mb or/and this cpu please give some thoughts!!!
> I bought this mobo cheap, now i see why


Hmm, it may be one of the following:
a) motherboard
b) reached cpu`s limit. Maybe it`s at lower FSB than a X5450 but still you try to hit 4.25Ghz stable. A tad too much, 4Ghz would be your goal, and if it gets more then this is the extra.
c) temps. X5470 is power hungry even at stock speed. Now as I see 1.31V is not too much to give troubles in temps but eventually it seems it is actually too much and gives trouble. You should use RealTemp to monitor temps or bios`es monitoring.

If you eventually step down to 4Ghz so you get lower temps and excellent stability then it should be slower than a system with a X5450/E5450 @445FSB and memory at better STRAP.
Not all cpus can achieve the same. So the realistic goal should be a 4Ghz but effortless, silent, cheap (no fancy coolers) and IF you get any extra then this the bonus.
Going for a X5470 for max may work out or may not.
Still you`re doing great even if you get stable at _only_ 4.2Ghz


----------



## patentman

E5440 400FSB on the #2 P5QL-E, a budget motherboard (mobo cannot go more than 400FSB no matter the cpu). Supports 1600bus cpus only by overclocking, native support up to 1333bus.



http://valid.canardpc.com/0zusyz

#2 L5420 @0.992V UnderVolted - Low Voltage Power efficient / Silent Cooling / Perfect for 24/7
#2 = the second one I have on the #2 P5QL-E again



http://valid.canardpc.com/wpxp0r

I tested my rest cpus. Still I have to test another two E5450s
(yes, I have bought many)

EDIT
Now I`m comparing results from the two different L5420 but on a different mobo with different memory and GFX and different OS/drivers I see the later has better marks.
But I`m too lazy to remove both mobos and change cpus.
Even if I would then the result may -and I`m positive it will - be the same and the difference is out of the mobo/mem/GFX/OS The GFX runs different driver, not that should make a difference but who knows...
Anyway, still have to test 2 more cpus...


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSTime*
> 
> What is the PSU recommendation for OCed X5460 E0? My nephew has OCZ StealthXStream 500W in his PC, but I'm not sure if it could cope with 3.8GHz X5460 and Radeon 6850? And what kind of temperatures should I expect from the OCed CPU? Will Hyper 212 be enough to cool this beasty?
> 
> Also I heard that most X38 and X48 boards don't work with this pin mod, am I correct?


I have a Raidmax 530ss in my backup rig check sig out. I also at the time had a gtx 460 1gb which is along the lines of a radeon 6850 fps wise but is a bit higher power consumption. You should be fine.

I have hit 4.2ghz on it with the zalman cnps9500a that i had installed temps were too high honestly @ 56C ilde. That rig will be a beast with the 6850 and @ 3.7+ ghz. I honestly am calling 3.7-4.0 on air the max i'll ever run no matter what budget cooler you use UNLESS its a corsair all in one. Those work VERY well for temps and you can push on up to 4.5ghz easily with the h80 at least.


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *media*
> 
> I'm very happy with my new e5440 & P5KC but this board have a lot vdroop, i have a question, anyone with this mod on maximus formula x38? surely is best motherboard that my P5KC
> 
> Thanks a lot and sory for my bad english


vdroop pencil mod

http://img459.imageshack.us/img459/25/p5kvdrooppencilgh2.jpg


----------



## killeraxemannic

Just did this mod for my minecraft server. Running an EVGA 750i SLI FTW motherboard and an x5460. No issues whatsoever. Didn't even need to change anything in the bios. Just put the chip in and it booted without issue. Definitely a huge performance increase!


----------



## media

Some gifted mind can enter the microcode in this bios?

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4i9PQL2Qr8aYWIzWTlmdWd0RVk/edit?usp=sharing

thanks a lot!!!


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerNutt197*
> 
> You keep buying all the 5470`s up! I guarantee you I could get about 475-480 FSB for sure with a 5470 E0, Send Me one I`ll trump Ya in a minute The Only reason THAT IS THE ONLY REASON i UPGRADED i AM NOT ABOUT TO PAY THAT OUTRAGEOUS PRICE FOR A 5470 OR 5480 is no one is going to pay more than 55 Bucks max for one of those unless you are still running some really good ddrII Board and have invested In some Really fast DDR II like 1200MHZ Gkill Pi and a Board Like I got here in a Box a Gigabyte EP45-UD3P but I got an Old Rugged P5Q3 only a few USB ports still Work but the Board runs a Solid 490 Fsb on most chips with hardly too much time tweekin. I already had 8GB of DDR3 1600 Which I just found out the IC`s On them are Powerchip same ones they use to make DDR3 1866 and 2133 Sticks and guess what I am running them right now at 1866 got them for 23 Bucks a set I think I paid more for the second set maybe 27 2x2GB so Now I got a Good start on getting my I7 Soon after I Move and start my new Job plus everything I do on the side for Me computers get Boring soon as the weather gets Nice I`m out but I got kids and stay close couple more years I`ll be where it`s warm if We do not have some crazy nuclear War first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say though LGA 775 Longest Living Platform Yet to Date That I know of Besides the FORD 300 Str8T 6


Dont count your chickens before they've hatched lol. When i got my high score i was running a 480 FSB with memory linked @ 1920Mhz. I also didn't optimize it because my temps were too high and I didn't want to risk scorching my CPU with 90C+ load temps.

I would love to send you one...but thats kind of like giving you a gun to have you potentially pull the trigger lol. Not my cup O tea.

I will however gladly match you clock for clock on a lower model and compare scores that way via PM as to not consume space here.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ComputerNutt197*
> 
> You keep buying all the 5470`s up! I guarantee you I could get about 475-480 FSB for sure with a 5470 E0, Send Me one I`ll trump Ya in a minute The Only reason THAT IS THE ONLY REASON i UPGRADED i AM NOT ABOUT TO PAY THAT OUTRAGEOUS PRICE FOR A 5470 OR 5480 is no one is going to pay more than 55 Bucks max for one of those unless you are still running some really good ddrII Board and have invested In some Really fast DDR II like 1200MHZ Gkill Pi and a Board Like I got here in a Box a Gigabyte EP45-UD3P but I got an Old Rugged P5Q3 only a few USB ports still Work but the Board runs a Solid 490 Fsb on most chips with hardly too much time tweekin. I already had 8GB of DDR3 1600 Which I just found out the IC`s On them are Powerchip same ones they use to make DDR3 1866 and 2133 Sticks and guess what I am running them right now at 1866 got them for 23 Bucks a set I think I paid more for the second set maybe 27 2x2GB so Now I got a Good start on getting my I7 Soon after I Move and start my new Job plus everything I do on the side for Me computers get Boring soon as the weather gets Nice I`m out but I got kids and stay close couple more years I`ll be where it`s warm if We do not have some crazy nuclear War first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say though LGA 775 Longest Living Platform Yet to Date That I know of Besides the FORD 300 Str8T 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont count your chickens before they've hatched lol. When i got my high score i was running a 480 FSB with memory linked @ 1920Mhz. I also didn't optimize it because my temps were too high and I didn't want to risk scorching my CPU with 90C+ load temps.
> 
> I would love to send you one...but thats kind of like giving you a gun to have you potentially pull the trigger lol. Not my cup O tea.
> 
> I will however gladly match you clock for clock on a lower model and compare scores that way via PM as to not consume space here.
Click to expand...

Post it here.









As soon as I get a P45 in here, I'll play with you too. My 5470 is at 4.1GHz, 1.26v 110% rock solid stable. I can't wait till I can torture it with a better board. This 360mm rad does freaking wonders!


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Post it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I get a P45 in here, I'll play with you too. My 5470 is at 4.1GHz, 1.26v 110% rock solid stable. I can't wait till I can torture it with a better board. This 360mm rad does freaking wonders!


So be it...Gentlemen...LET THE GAMES BEGINNNN !!!

Rules :

1. No extreme cooling solutions (LN2)

2. CPU-z validation required

3. Don't break rules 1 and 2 lol


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> For E5462 did you update the BIOS?


Never mind, E5462 working on my P5Q Pro without even updating the BIOS







I mean using stock BIOS



http://valid.canardpc.com/je3ybc


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Post it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I get a P45 in here, I'll play with you too. My 5470 is at 4.1GHz, 1.26v 110% rock solid stable. I can't wait till I can torture it with a better board. This 360mm rad does freaking wonders!
> 
> 
> 
> So be it...Gentlemen...LET THE GAMES BEGINNNN !!!
> 
> Rules :
> 
> 1. No extreme cooling solutions (LN2)
> 
> 2. CPU-z validation required
> 
> 3. Don't break rules 1 and 2 lol
Click to expand...

Give me time to get the P45 in. Best I can pull now is 4.6GHz. My board won't POST past 460 FSB, and it won't go stable over 4.1GHz regardless of the chip, because of the VRM's overheating.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Give me time to get the P45 in. Best I can pull now is 4.6GHz. My board won't POST past 460 FSB, and it won't go stable over 4.1GHz regardless of the chip, because of the VRM's overheating.


I just got my 2nd 790i FTW today...if it wasn't for the fact of making alot of money re-selling I'd say make an offer. I do have an Asus P5N-T that needs a capacitor if thats something you get into. Could be had for a reasonable price.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stas911*
> 
> cdoublejj: Check Aliexpress.com for adapters


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bailw*
> 
> Needs to wait 2-3 weeks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/309022606.html
> 
> Those are the ones I purchased. If you are in the US they will take a while to ship. They took about 20 days to arrive to my house so just be patient


Thanks for tip guys! I don't mind the wait. I got 10 of them for a little over $5 USD

i got these, http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6015400873.html

i assume they are all the same since 771 and 775 are standard.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Give me time to get the P45 in. Best I can pull now is 4.6GHz. My board won't POST past 460 FSB, and it won't go stable over 4.1GHz regardless of the chip, because of the VRM's overheating.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my 2nd 790i FTW today...if it wasn't for the fact of making alot of money re-selling I'd say make an offer. I do have an Asus P5N-T that needs a capacitor if thats something you get into. Could be had for a reasonable price.
Click to expand...

I need something that'll flat out already work and clock this Xeon up super high.







Otherwise I'd be interested. I have a TON of just crap laying around here that "could" work if I put the time into it. At this point, I want this rig to work. It does as is, but I want to see this X5470 go to the moon.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I need something that'll flat out already work and clock this Xeon up super high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise I'd be interested. I have a TON of just crap laying around here that "could" work if I put the time into it. At this point, I want this rig to work. It does as is, but I want to see this X5470 go to the moon.


Send it to me....Davtylica 555 Moon Dr. ...Moon Illinois ...55555. Easy enough? lol


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I need something that'll flat out already work and clock this Xeon up super high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise I'd be interested. I have a TON of just crap laying around here that "could" work if I put the time into it. At this point, I want this rig to work. It does as is, but I want to see this X5470 go to the moon.
> 
> 
> 
> Send it to me....Davtylica 555 Moon Dr. ...Moon Illinois ...55555. Easy enough? lol
Click to expand...

How about no? I love this chip.


----------



## killeraxemannic

My PC that I have done this mod on seems to be doing one strange thing. Not sure if it is related to the mod or if it is another issue. It appears that sometimes when I boot up the PC I get right to where the windows 7 welcome screen would go up and I loose input to the monitor. If I reboot the issue usually goes away. It also appears that if I leave the PC sitting for extended periods of time it will also drop the signal to the monitor. Nothing else seems to be wrong because I can RDP to it just fine. I know the video card is good because it was taken out of a working PC. Any ideas?


----------



## romar777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSTime*
> 
> It is THIS PSU. Apparently it has 480W distributed on two 12V rails. I'm really cant decide what CPU to get, X5460 is dirty cheap but uses more power, or E5450, a bit slower and more expensive, but uses much less power (and probably bit more OC friendly).


Not 480W, 481-152 = 329W but i think it's still enough. Try http://www.enermax.outervision.com/PSUEngine claimed it can count considering OC.


----------



## cdoublejj

if i get a higher clocked chip won't my FSB OC suffer and not go as high? if you tweak the multi does that disable speed step?

http://valid.canardpc.com/n41a93

i'm thinking about anX5450, X5460 or X5470. is the X5470 supposed to cost 150+ USD?

EDIT: looks like the X5460 is is 30-50 USD. However my original question stands.


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> if i get a higher clocked chip won't my FSB OC suffer and not go as high? if you tweak the multi does that disable speed step?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/n41a93
> 
> i'm thinking about anX5450, X5460 or X5470. is the X5470 supposed to cost 150+ USD?


5470 is available for $89: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/151224890316


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> How about no? I love this chip.


Whats the vid?

My second 5470 is a dud. 1.25V vid and needs over 1.425 just to get 4462 stable.

First 5470 I could stabilize 4600 with OCCT and that was with 1.418 or 1.425V for core voltage.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Whats the vid?
> 
> My second 5470 is a dud. 1.25V vid and needs over 1.425 just to get 4462 stable.
> 
> First 5470 I could stabilize 4600 with OCCT and that was with 1.418 or 1.425V for core voltage.










4.6 !? or is that with like LN2 ?


----------



## Crowbgd

4th mode on this year and this mb is goooooood.
http://valid.canardpc.com/j8z4h0
Temperature is bad on OS but on BIOS is 32C. I dont know why
Cores temp is 60C but CPU temp is 32C


----------



## davtylica

Yea it seems the 5470 is almost in a league of its own. I tested one of the pair i got as well as the 790i tonight...which supposedly had a stability problem. Everything worked fine for me. I didn't OC since it was a bench build with an Intel cooler...stock idle temps were 50C. That's one thing i hate about these chips....they run really high idle temps...hopefully a nice lapping job will fix that..either way i don't expect to see much difference across all 3 chips.


----------



## frizzlefry1

Anyone have modified bios for asus p5nsli? I have installed a xeon 5450 with it working but i get this " to unleash full power of cpu" message. Have tried following tutorials and what not but its all greek to me.

asus-p5nsli-1801.zip 447k .zip file


----------



## media

FSB wall, What is that?









http://valid.canardpc.com/wckki8


----------



## Conroe278

I can POST at 500x9, but it crashes loading windows. I thinks it's the mobo not the E5450. 475 seems to be it's max FSB. I should try lower multiplyer too..

edit, this seems to be my max. NOT STABLE.
http://valid.canardpc.com/0l0xiv

4.3 is just out of reach


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowbgd*
> 
> 4th mode on this year and this mb is goooooood.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/j8z4h0
> Temperature is bad on OS but on BIOS is 32C. I dont know why
> Cores temp is 60C but CPU temp is 32C


adjust tjmax man. It will change temps almost 20C


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Whats the vid?
> 
> My second 5470 is a dud. 1.25V vid and needs over 1.425 just to get 4462 stable.
> 
> First 5470 I could stabilize 4600 with OCCT and that was with 1.418 or 1.425V for core voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> So be it...Gentlemen...LET THE GAMES BEGINNNN !!!
> 
> Rules :
> 
> 1. No extreme cooling solutions (LN2)
> 
> 2. CPU-z validation required
> 
> 3. Don't break rules 1 and 2 lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Give me time to get the P45 in. Best I can pull now is 4.6GHz. My board won't POST past 460 FSB, and it won't go stable over 4.1GHz regardless of the chip, because of the VRM's overheating.


Maybe you guys can start a socket 771 Xeon overclockers thread? This thread is quite massive now and your quest seems deserving of its own thread. It may also help those that don't bother reading any of the seven years worth of threads on the internet on how to overclock socket 775, then come here and don't understand why they can't overclock for crap.

And my 2 cents worth here, be clear on what you are calling "stable". Seems as some are going for a truly stable "Prime95 no errors" while other are going for running and not crashing. Not even close to the same thing.


----------



## NSTime

Does anyone know what is the difference with E5450/E5440 stepping and revisions regarding maximum OC and CPU heating? Is (B stepping) C0 revision that bad to completely avoid it? I'm planning moderate OC, bump FSB to 400MHz and that's it. What stepping/revision of E5450/E5440 should be able to work at 400MHz FSB with stock VCore?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *media*
> 
> FSB wall, What is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/wckki8


Well the FSB certainly is high.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conroe278*
> 
> I can POST at 500x9, but it crashes loading windows. I thinks it's the mobo not the E5450. 475 seems to be it's max FSB. I should try lower multiplyer too..
> 
> edit, this seems to be my max. NOT STABLE.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0l0xiv
> 
> 4.3 is just out of reach


okay... not bad.

Now if i can get to 4.2 and keep my 1.8 FSB i'll be happy.
I'm wondering what cooling the guy who got to 4.6 is using.

A separate thread linked in the op post of this. maybe another one that isa guide and thread for patching bios that could also be linked in the op thread as well.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSTime*
> 
> Does anyone know what is the difference with E5450/E5440 stepping and revisions regarding maximum OC and CPU heating? Is (B stepping) C0 revision that bad to completely avoid it? I'm planning moderate OC, bump FSB to 400MHz and that's it. What stepping/revision of E5450/E5440 should be able to work at 400MHz FSB with stock VCore?


Buy any of the E5440, X5450, E5450 and you`ll get some serious speed for a 775 system. Don`t look for steppings or anything else than the price. If it fits your wallet then it is OK. All of them will hit 400FSB for fun as I have seen from my E5440/X5450/E5450. It seems that up to 3.6Ghz they get easily with low Vcore, so low as the nominal or even lower than that.
You could get even a E5430 cheaper.


----------



## aapppaa

Will it work on gigabyte ga-x48-dq6 ?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> How about no? I love this chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the vid?
> 
> My second 5470 is a dud. 1.25V vid and needs over 1.425 just to get 4462 stable.
> 
> First 5470 I could stabilize 4600 with OCCT and that was with 1.418 or 1.425V for core voltage.
Click to expand...

BIOS reports it as 1.25v. I honestly didn't check in CoreTemp. Temperatures are definintely toasty even at only 1.26v though, loading at like 70*C under a 360mm rad.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crowbgd*
> 
> 4th mode on this year and this mb is goooooood.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/j8z4h0
> Temperature is bad on OS but on BIOS is 32C. I dont know why
> Cores temp is 60C but CPU temp is 32C
> 
> 
> 
> adjust tjmax man. It will change temps almost 20C
Click to expand...

What?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Whats the vid?
> 
> My second 5470 is a dud. 1.25V vid and needs over 1.425 just to get 4462 stable.
> 
> First 5470 I could stabilize 4600 with OCCT and that was with 1.418 or 1.425V for core voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> So be it...Gentlemen...LET THE GAMES BEGINNNN !!!
> 
> Rules :
> 
> 1. No extreme cooling solutions (LN2)
> 
> 2. CPU-z validation required
> 
> 3. Don't break rules 1 and 2 lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Give me time to get the P45 in. Best I can pull now is 4.6GHz. My board won't POST past 460 FSB, and it won't go stable over 4.1GHz regardless of the chip, because of the VRM's overheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you guys can start a socket 771 Xeon overclockers thread? This thread is quite massive now and your quest seems deserving of its own thread. It may also help those that don't bother reading any of the seven years worth of threads on the internet on how to overclock socket 775, then come here and don't understand why they can't overclock for crap.
> 
> And my 2 cents worth here, be clear on what you are calling "stable". Seems as some are going for a truly stable "Prime95 no errors" while other are going for running and not crashing. Not even close to the same thing.
Click to expand...

Whenever I say stable, on ANY chip, its 12+ hours of custom prime95 blended, forcing all but 1GB RAM usage. I won't run an overclock without that passing first.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Whenever I say stable, on ANY chip, its 12+ hours of custom prime95 blended, forcing all but 1GB RAM usage. I won't run an overclock without that passing first.


I would call that a stable overclock IMO. I had been experiencing random crashes in BF4 after I first did this mod and thought it was just the game. A recheck using Prime95 found I wasn't quite stable. A .01 volt bump and all was good. Prime95 is a great tool for this stuff.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Buy any of the E5440, X5450, E5450 and you`ll get some serious speed for a 775 system. Don`t look for steppings or anything else than the price. If it fits your wallet then it is OK. All of them will hit 400FSB for fun as I have seen from my E5440/X5450/E5450. It seems that up to 3.6Ghz they get easily with low Vcore, so low as the nominal or even lower than that.
> You could get even a E5430 cheaper.


400 thats it?

http://valid.canardpc.com/n41a93

will i end up with a lower FSB clock? can the multis be played with AND still have speed step and power saving? I know the higher FSB clock helps the system perform better i kind of want my cake and to eat it too.


----------



## sjwaste

Hi folks, this is my first post, hope to make it count.

I couldn't find a modded F9 bios for the Gigabyte P35-DS3L Rev 2 so I took a crack at doing it myself. I've attached it to this post, but some disclaimers apply - I flashed my own board with it, and I'm typing this post from that machine so it obviously booted for me. However, I don't have a Xeon yet to test it with (ordered an Ebay x5470 and mod sticker today). If this causes your motherboard to explode or renders it a brick, it's not my fault! For the time being I'm on an E2200.

Again, this is for a REV 2.0 board ONLY! And I have zero experience with this, but it seems to have worked on my own system, or at least not rendered it useless.

P35DS3L-rev2-Xeon.zip 428k .zip file


That said, I can't friggin' believe how long LGA 775 has lasted me. I don't game nearly as much since I had a kid, but being able to go with a 3+ GHz quad now is going to probably keep this as my primary desktop for a few more years.

Does anyone know how high these boards can generally overclock the FSB? I'm multiplier limited right now - is there a good chance I'll get 400x10 with the X5470 on this board?


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwaste*
> 
> Hi folks, this is my first post, hope to make it count.
> 
> I couldn't find a modded F9 bios for the Gigabyte P35-DS3L Rev 2 so I took a crack at doing it myself. I've attached it to this post, but some disclaimers apply - I flashed my own board with it, and I'm typing this post from that machine so it obviously booted for me. However, I don't have a Xeon yet to test it with (ordered an Ebay x5470 and mod sticker today). If this causes your motherboard to explode or renders it a brick, it's not my fault! For the time being I'm on an E2200.
> 
> Again, this is for a REV 2.0 board ONLY! And I have zero experience with this, but it seems to have worked on my own system, or at least not rendered it useless.
> 
> P35DS3L-rev2-Xeon.zip 428k .zip file
> 
> 
> That said, I can't friggin' believe how long LGA 775 has lasted me. I don't game nearly as much since I had a kid, but being able to go with a 3+ GHz quad now is going to probably keep this as my primary desktop for a few more years.
> 
> Does anyone know how high these boards can generally overclock the FSB? I'm multiplier limited right now - is there a good chance I'll get 400x10 with the X5470 on this board?


most p45 boards will run at least 460s at lowest. I think alot of board will do 480.

I've had both of my ep45-ud3l boards at 485fsb, so I can affirm higher fsb is possible. When you start running high fsb speeds like that though, you WILL need adequate cooling. I suggest either h80/h100 or a custom loop. Of course if you'r'e a baller LN2/phase change would work really well too.

Nic


----------



## Conroe278

If your board will do 400 I'm sure the chip will too.

4275 (475x9) is my max seemingly stable overclock. It Takes just over 1.4v. Here is the cpumark at 6609.


----------



## sjwaste

Wow, now I have my hopes up. I put out the extra for the 5470 to get the 10x multiplier - I figured for $89 it was still the most cost-effective upgrade I'll get - just in case my board doesn't want to do 400 for some reason. I plan to use my current Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro. Not the highest end, but I'll give it a try. Given that it's been years since I did any kind of serious overclocking (this current E2200 replaced an Opteron 165 if that gives you any sense of how often I upgrade), can someone give me a ballpark of the max "safe" voltage I should be attempting? I really don't need to go nuts, it'd be nice to hit 4 GHz though.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwaste*
> 
> Wow, now I have my hopes up. I put out the extra for the 5470 to get the 10x multiplier - I figured for $89 it was still the most cost-effective upgrade I'll get - just in case my board doesn't want to do 400 for some reason. I plan to use my current Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro. Not the highest end, but I'll give it a try. Given that it's been years since I did any kind of serious overclocking (this current E2200 replaced an Opteron 165 if that gives you any sense of how often I upgrade), can someone give me a ballpark of the max "safe" voltage I should be attempting? I really don't need to go nuts, it'd be nice to hit 4 GHz though.


You have a Gigabyte P35 board man. 450+ FSB should be cake on that. My 965p (generation older than yours) will do 450 FSB stable and boot as high as 500 FSB.


----------



## cdoublejj

will a hyper 212+ EVO cool well enough for 4.2?


----------



## obi.van.kenobi

This is my first intel cpu and mbo in a long time, and I've encountered some dificulties while ocing. Mbo is gigabyte ep35-ds3 and cpu is e5420. I've manged to overclock it easily to 420fsb @1.35v (it's an c0). It runs stable and has passed occt 5 hour test with flying colors. There is some vdrop on the cpu side of things of about 0.05 while stress testing, but I consider it normal since the mbo doesn't have llc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obi.van.kenobi*
> 
> This is my first intel cpu and mbo in a long time, and I've encountered some dificulties while ocing. Mbo is gigabyte ep35-ds3 and cpu is e5420. I've manged to overclock it easily to 420fsb @1.35v (it's an c0). It runs stable and has passed occt 5 hour test with flying colors. There is some vdrop on the cpu side of things of about 0.05 while stress testing, but I consider it normal since the mbo doesn't have llc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the ds3 has a vdroop pencil mod you can do. Search the forums. The mod I hear really tightens up vcore quite a bit, usually enough to run .25 lower core voltage on the same oc.

GL,

Nic


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> will a hyper 212+ EVO cool well enough for 4.2?


Depends on the voltage you gotta run to hit 4.2.

If you have to run over 1.381 probably NOT, I am running mine @ 4.0ghz @ 1.381. The Hyper 212 Evo I have runs about 38-45C idle and 60-65C loaded. On p95 and Intel burn test I hit tj max 85 within a few passes my machine throttles the cpu. My ambient temps are 28-32C in the case.

I'd just chalk it up buy a h80/h60 variant as my temps were 20-23C in my basement with the same 28-32C ambient case temp. The h80 cools so well I don't hit over 55C on IBT max. Not to mention im not using anything special for thermal paste, just some cheesy Artic Silver (NOT AS5 just AS).

Trust me, you want this chip as cool as possible and a refurbed h60/h80 usually runs 34.99-44.99 shipped.

Nic


----------



## obi.van.kenobi

The problem occours when i put it in s3 sleep mode (which i use regulary). After it wakes up from sleep mode the cpu voltage drops to default cpu vcore of 1.2v. This renders my computer unstable and shortly after I get bsod. After a restart vcore returns to the value set in bios and everything is ok. When I do a normal restart or a shutdown the problem doesn't occour also.

I have tried to change all possible settings in bios, but with no success. The same thing happens with mdded bios f4 and f3, and with stock bios f4 and f3 (mod works on stock bioses with no extra mcrocodes added).

Any ideas how to fix this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stas911

sjwaste: In one of threads I've seen a message that Gigabyte P35-DS3x boards with latest F6 bios boots with Xeon without any patching. Why do you need this patch?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stas911*
> 
> sjwaste: In one of threads I've seen a message that Gigabyte P35-DS3x boards with latest F6 bios boots with Xeon without any patching. Why do you need this patch?


I've tried with a Gigabyte 965p and a Gigabyte P43 board, both with the latest official BIOS.

They work fine. But if you want SSE4 or VT-x instruction sets, you need to mod the BIOS.


----------



## Stas911

pioneerisloud: Ok, thanks for clarification!
I have E5450 and Gigabyte EP35-DS3L and still waiting for my adapter from Aliexpress. So it seems that I'll need this patch also.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stas911*
> 
> pioneerisloud: Ok, thanks for clarification!
> I have E5450 and Gigabyte EP35-DS3L and still waiting for my adapter from Aliexpress. So it seems that I'll need this patch also.


Just install the latest official BIOS man. It'll work great.

Yes, you'll miss out on SSE4 and VT-x. I'm not personally missing those options myself though honestly. Mine is a HTPC designed for TV use and heavy gaming at 1080p.


----------



## romar777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Yes, you'll miss out on SSE4 and VT-x.


Why? I have e5450 on ep45ds3 without any modding BIOS and CPU-Z shows VT-X (at least ) is present. SSE4 is probably too... i'm not sure for 100% at the moment, need to get home to be convinced.


----------



## ComputerNutt197

I been Playing with My new toy I get 7.9 mem scores in WEI with this memory these Xeons are awesome I had 3 LGA775 ones before the Mod was popular an x3220 x3330 and x3360 they all clocked nicely I think they are more limited by the Platform we have them in I could only get up to 7.3 with same mem and timings on p45 Asus and asrock ddr3 p45 boards I need some more AS5 to do anything at all right now I am in the Middle of moving.


----------



## sjwaste

I was under the impression I had to mod the bios to get CPU throttling and vtx working? Anyway I'll report back whether my patched bios recognizes the CPU when it arrives. I flashed it and it still boots my e2200 so at worst I know I'm not hosed. YMMV.

Is there a max voltage folks recommend not exceeding using the freezer 7 cooler?


----------



## Crowbgd

Can i change values in microcode when i flash BIOS? Tjmx for CPU?


----------



## Communist

Hello everyone. I've got old Gigabyte ga-g31m-s2l mobo. A few days ago I thought about upgrading my PC. So I found out about this Xeon trick and decided to give it a try. So would you please help me to choose a CPU? Is it even possible on my mobo? Looks like g31 chipset should support it. Maybe someone knows if it will work/must patch BIOS/not possible? Thanks.


----------



## Havok.357

Just passing by to report a success on my GA-EP45-UD3L. Xeon inside, baby


----------



## Stas911

Trying to patch Gigabyte EP35-DS3L (REV.1) BIOS F6 using instruction in header. When I get BIOS.BIN with microcodes - how то get EP35DS3L.F6 back - just rename or need to encode somehow?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerNutt197*
> 
> I been Playing with My new toy I get 7.9 mem scores in WEI with this memory these Xeons are awesome I had 3 LGA775 ones before the Mod was popular an x3220 x3330 and x3360 they all clocked nicely I think they are more limited by the Platform we have them in I could only get up to 7.3 with same mem and timings on p45 Asus and asrock ddr3 p45 boards I need some more AS5 to do anything at all right now I am in the Middle of moving.


what memory, what speeds, what timings a. DETAILS MAN DETAILS







also keep in mind the memory controller in the chipset not the CPU, not that i'm doubting what your saying it is a server CPU after all.


----------



## sjwaste

FWIW, when I did the P35-DS3L for my board, I just renamed it. Worked fine. The file extension is Gigabyte's way of versioning the file.


----------



## Haze80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Communist*
> 
> Hello everyone. I've got old Gigabyte ga-g31m-s2l mobo. A few days ago I thought about upgrading my PC. So I found out about this Xeon trick and decided to give it a try. So would you please help me to choose a CPU? Is it even possible on my mobo? Looks like g31 chipset should support it. Maybe someone knows if it will work/must patch BIOS/not possible? Thanks.


I have this same motherboard and I can confirm that the x5460 works perfectly on it. I even have had it over clocked at 4.0Ghz at 1.31 volts. The only thing I cant get working is the microcodes to activate sse4.1 vtx and speed step. but thta because I got no clue on how to get a modded bios for it.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze80*
> 
> I have this same motherboard and I can confirm that the x5460 works perfectly on it. I even have had it over clocked at 4.0Ghz at 1.31 volts. The only thing I cant get working is the microcodes to activate sse4.1 vtx and speed step. but thta because I got no clue on how to get a modded bios for it.


you have to make 1. dl the latest bios, open it up with the tool that can open it then some were you either add a ne code or change an existing one... i think.


----------



## obi.van.kenobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> I think the ds3 has a vdroop pencil mod you can do. Search the forums. The mod I hear really tightens up vcore quite a bit, usually enough to run .25 lower core voltage on the same oc.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Nic


After some searching I've discovered that my mbo probably has notorious s3 resume fail bug. For which Gigabyte should have released a fix via Bios update, like they did for EP35-DS4.

Any ideas would flashing a dDS4 bios work on DS3? What do I need to do to make it work? Tried already with @bios, but it doesn't let me flash because the mbo is a different version, of course.

Any ideas?


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obi.van.kenobi*
> 
> After some searching I've discovered that my mbo probably has notorious s3 resume fail bug. For which Gigabyte should have released a fix via Bios update, like they did for EP35-DS4.
> 
> Any ideas would flashing a dDS4 bios work on DS3? What do I need to do to make it work? Tried already with @bios, but it doesn't let me flash because the mbo is a different version, of course.
> 
> Any ideas?


You're playing with fire when you cross flash a motherboard BIOS. Sometimes it works, most times you end up with a paperweight... My recommendation is search your motherboard model on Google with various terms and see what others have done. It wouldn't hurt to search similar models either to get some ideas. You could also use an older BIOS version to see if the problem goes away. It's possible the bug may only be limited to specific BIOS versions. Plus Not all BIOS updates fix problems sometimes they only update CPU support and that wont be an issue for what you're doing.

Edit: perhaps you could also try turning off various CPU power features in bios to see if that helps anything and make sure windows and your chipset drivers is up to date.


----------



## Wreckedge

Hello,

I know You haven't hear from me in this thread. I was the silent reader here.















After obtaining my Xeon X5450 and trying to run it in ASUS P5Q....and it didn't worked.... I was looking for some info.








Reading Your posts was some kind of a massacre, but finally I've made my Xeon running.









It took me 2 days. First one 3 hours. And second 1,5 hour. I was juggling Xeon and C2Q Q6600 like 11 times.









I'd like to thank: 000000, TerminalVoltage, NeoT, davtylica, g3p0, user13m...








user13m - he had a problem like mine....

1. In my case: I had a good (tested) sticker, and almost perfectly cut slot in the beginning.
I've put in Xeon. Black screen. Disks starts. Fan also. No response. Switched to Q6600, and it run perfectly. Switched back to Xeon.
But, again, it didn't worked

2. So I used modified BIOS - from post of user 000000.
Still no effect.

3. Cut slot deeper, also in the place of sticker.
No response.

Juggling CPUs

End of day one.

4. Modified BIOS - cut all C2Q 0676 old codes. Inserted new ones for Xeons.
Yes, now I know, old CPUIDs could stay.
Not working.
I was helpless. I didn't knew what to do. Cut slot even more? Find new modified BIOS? But where? What's wrong with this one?
I was back on this thread, reading all over again. Reading again, trying to identify my problem.
I was sure of a seller. I knew CPU is working.

5. Again. Took out Xeon. Put Q6600 in the slot. Made over 50 pictures at different angles.
Put Xeon in. Made another 40 pictures. Both were lying and fitting in the slot perfectly, at the same position.

6. So I've checked the downside of the Xeon again. Clear as new. But....
Q6600 had dot on every pin pad of the CPU. Xeon didn't. One was clear.
It came out there were 4 that were almost clear.

Counted positions. Wrote it down.

Took the cell phone with led light and long needle. And I was ready to correct the pins.








Nope. I wasn't ready. My hands were shaking.

Get to the fridge. Took out 1 beer. For 15 minutes drunk half of it. Left it 3 meters form my machine.
Got back to make the corrections. Now my hands were much more still.

I've corrected four pins. Putting needle gently under pin and bending it very carefully.

Put the Xeon in, starting from the side of the sticker.

YEAH!! It worked.

Why my Xeon didn't work earlier: SOCKET PINS WERE BENDED.

TerminalVoltage: "The file idea you mention sounds really bad as it's extremely easy to bend and break the socket pins so...don't do it!"
Thanks for info and advice. I was really careful with this job.
I did the thing with extremely long needle.
Cause I've had almost full sureness of socket pins being the problem.

My Intel Xeon X5450 runs easily on FSB 400, multiplier 9.0, 3.6 GHz 1.256V
It wasn't stable on auto with FSB 400. So I've copied the settings from the link:
http://media-addicted.de/overclocking-asus-p5q-deluxe-und-intel-core-2-quad-q9650/976/
Only differences are in memory settings:
Memory is at 400MHz (not 963) 5-5-5-15 2T 1.84V. NB is at 1.18V - cause my memory sticks are at FSB Strap to North Bridge 400MHz not 333MHz

Now Xeon runs idle at 42-48 C. In stress 59 - 68 C. Core 1 is coolest (59). Core 3 is the hottest (68).
SuperPi:
+ 000h 00m 00s [ 16K]
+ 000h 00m 00s [ 32K]
+ 000h 00m 00s [ 64K]
+ 000h 00m 01s [ 128K]
+ 000h 00m 02s [ 256K]
+ 000h 00m 06s [ 512K]
+ 000h 00m 13s [ 1M]
+ 000h 00m 33s [ 2M]
+ 000h 01m 21s [ 4M]
+ 000h 03m 05s [ 8M]
+ 000h 06m 51s [ 16M]
+ 000h 15m 06s [ 32M]

wPrime 1.55
1M - 10.852s - 11.211s
32M- 342,1s - 346,2s

BurnIn 15min - OK

Witcher 2, NFS - really, generally no difference, maybe loading times are bit faster.
Skyrim - faster, no slowdowns. faster loading times.

Thank You very much for sharing knowledge.

Wreckedge

I may do more OC. But I have 2 different pairs of memory sticks: 2GB and 1 GB - with slightly different timings. Above some point of FSB they're the main cause of OCing failure.


----------



## Wreckedge

Hello,

I know You haven't hear from me in this thread. I was the silent reader here. smile.gifph34r-smiley.gif
After obtaining my Xeon X5450 and trying to run it in ASUS P5Q....and it didn't worked.... I was looking for some info. weirdsmiley.gif
Reading Your posts was some kind of a massacre, but finally I've made my Xeon running. thumb.gif

It took me 2 days. First one 3 hours. And second 1,5 hour. I was juggling Xeon and C2Q Q6600 like 11 times. doh.gif

I'd like to thank: 000000, TerminalVoltage, NeoT, davtylica, g3p0, user13m... thumbsupsmiley.png
user13m - he had a problem like mine....

1. In my case: I had a good (tested) sticker, and almost perfectly cut slot in the beginning.
I've put in Xeon. Black screen. Disks starts. Fan also. No response. Switched to Q6600, and it run perfectly. Switched back to Xeon.
But, again, it didn't worked

2. So I used modified BIOS - from post of user 000000.
Still no effect.

3. Cut slot deeper, also in the place of sticker.
No response.

Juggling CPUs

End of day one.

4. Modified BIOS - cut all C2Q 0676 old codes. Inserted new ones for Xeons.
Yes, now I know, old CPUIDs could stay.
Not working.
I was helpless. I didn't knew what to do. Cut slot even more? Find new modified BIOS? But where? What's wrong with this one?
I was back on this thread, reading all over again. Reading again, trying to identify my problem.
I was sure of a seller. I knew CPU is working.

5. Again. Took out Xeon. Put Q6600 in the slot. Made over 50 pictures at different angles.
Put Xeon in. Made another 40 pictures. Both were lying and fitting in the slot perfectly, at the same position.

6. So I've checked the downside of the Xeon again. Clear as new. But....
Q6600 had dot on every pin pad of the CPU. Xeon didn't. One was clear.
It came out there were 4 that were almost clear.

Counted positions. Wrote it down.

Took the cell phone with led light and long needle. And I was ready to correct the pins. biggrin.gif
Nope. I wasn't ready. My hands were shaking.

Get to the fridge. Took out 1 beer. For 15 minutes drunk half of it. Left it 3 meters form my machine.
Got back to make the corrections. Now my hands were much more still.

I've corrected four pins. Putting needle gently under pin and bending it very carefully.

Put the Xeon in, starting from the side of the sticker.

YEAH!! It worked.

Why my Xeon didn't work earlier: SOCKET PINS WERE BENDED.

TerminalVoltage: "The file idea you mention sounds really bad as it's extremely easy to bend and break the socket pins so...don't do it!"
Thanks for info and advice. I was really careful with this job.
I did the thing with extremely long needle.
Cause I've had almost full sureness of socket pins being the problem.

My Intel Xeon X5450 runs easily on FSB 400, multiplier 9.0, 3.6 GHz 1.256V
It wasn't stable on auto with FSB 400. So I've copied the settings from the link:
http://media-addicted.de/overclocking-asus-p5q-deluxe-und-intel-core-2-quad-q9650/976/
Only differences are in memory settings:
Memory is at 400MHz (not 963) 5-5-5-15 2T 1.84V. NB is at 1.18V - cause my memory sticks are at FSB Strap to North Bridge 400MHz not 333MHz

Now Xeon runs idle at 42-48 C. In stress 59 - 68 C. Core 1 is coolest (59). Core 3 is the hottest (68).
SuperPi:
+ 000h 00m 00s [ 16K]
+ 000h 00m 00s [ 32K]
+ 000h 00m 00s [ 64K]
+ 000h 00m 01s [ 128K]
+ 000h 00m 02s [ 256K]
+ 000h 00m 06s [ 512K]
+ 000h 00m 13s [ 1M]
+ 000h 00m 33s [ 2M]
+ 000h 01m 21s [ 4M]
+ 000h 03m 05s [ 8M]
+ 000h 06m 51s [ 16M]
+ 000h 15m 06s [ 32M]

wPrime 1.55
1M - 10.852s - 11.211s
32M- 342,1s - 346,2s

BurnIn 15min - OK

Witcher 2, NFS - really, generally no difference, maybe loading times are bit faster.
Skyrim - faster, no slowdowns. faster loading times.

Thank You very much for sharing knowledge.

Wreckedge

I may do more OC. But I have 2 different pairs of memory sticks: 2GB and 1 GB - with slightly different timings. Above some point of FSB they're the main cause of OCing failure.


----------



## Stas911

Wreckedge: "Q6600 had dot on every pin pad of the CPU. Xeon didn't. One was clear." - do you have brand-new Xeos? Would it be possible with used one to detect bended pins?


----------



## patentman

If anyone is interested I have modify the above ASUS bioses:

P5K-E WiFi/AP
P5QL-E
P5Q Deluxe
P5Q Premium
All work like a charm but I`m sure some of those must have been modded already, in case they are not I have them done.

I don`t know what happened with the difficult to mod Asrock bios I modded. Did it work?

PM me.

BTW. I have some ebay listings for modded Xeons with adapter installed, and a P5K-E WiFi/AP + X5450, if anyone is interested from Europe. Verified Xeons, not a DUD or misplaced adapter.


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> what memory, what speeds, what timings a. DETAILS MAN DETAILS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also keep in mind the memory controller in the chipset not the CPU, not that i'm doubting what your saying it is a server CPU after all.


Gskill F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM 2x2GB 7-8-7-24 Blue Ripjaws ran good in XMP Mode on ASUS P5Q3 7.3-7.4 ON P45 CHIPSET IN W.E.I.
NOW ON MSI P67A-GD55 (B3) 7.9 SCORE Same Memory have two sets one in each board the P5Q3 is out of the Machine with an X5450 and runs solid with an OCZ Vendetta only two rear USB slots Work on the Board Board Headers Work I have a 4 Port USB PCI card for rear output to printers and stuff front for card reader and two USB output on case running off the Headers. Would sell this for Right Price someone needs a Good Running P45 DDR3 Board I can take pictures.


----------



## Bucho

Hi Guys!

I'm new here and just got myself a pair of X5460 Xeons SLBBA so they are E0 Stepping.
I have a GigaByte EP45-UD3P Rev. 1.0 board with latest official F10 BIOS. I've been using a Xeon X3370 @ 3,8GHz that's been working fine. The only thing I noticed right after I installed it back then was that I had to disable C2E idle states or otherwise the system would freeze in Windows (even at default clocks). But everything else worked like it should and EIST also worked (when idle the multiplier dropped to 6x)
Okay - so I threw in the X5460 and it was successfully recognized as an X5460. (I made sure to clear the CMOS since I did some OC on the X3370 before)
The only thing I noticed is that it only had 3.0 GHz and I had to adjust the "fine tune" option to get the 9.5 ratio.

In Windows (7 64Bit) the processor was also detected as a new hardware. I checked with CPU-Z and saw that it was running at 3.16 GHz all the time. Also I noticed that CPU-Z was missing the SSE 4.1 and VT-X (like on the picture her http://cdn.overclock.net/a/ab/ab548002_1zx9yzs.jpeg )
So I guess my board isn't detecting all the features of the CPU.
So I got myself an updated BIOS - F11d Beta for my board. Updated the BIOS - checked - and still the same.
Since I used to mod some BIOS files back in the days of my old Pentium III where I had to add Tualatin microcodes I thought that maybe that will do the trick.

So I read the first few posts in that thread on how to update my AWARD BIOS and downloaded all the things needed.
I can see that my BIOS already has microcode data for the CPUID 1067A (which should be the LGA 771 Xeons). Now if I try to add the updated microcodes they just get appended. And it still seems to load the old ones already there (I checked with AIDA64 and it says
CPUID Revision 0001067Ah
Microcode Update Revision A07h
which is the old microcode update in my BIOS. The one I added should be A0B not A07.

Can anybody please explain to me how I can replace or just throw out the microcode updates in that BIOS / NCPUCODE.BIN file?

I didn't try to just copy /b all the microcodes that are currently in there based on the new ones I downloaded off Intels website together and replace the whole NCPUCODE.BIN in there since I am to afraid that my board wouldn't boot with any CPU that I try if i do that wrong with the codes.

Is there any tool like that MMTool (that seems to be for AMI BIOS files) that I could use to swap / delete only parts of that microcodes file?

Thank you

EDIT:
Okay never mind - problem solved!
I grew myself some balls and tried it ... I used HxD (Hex Editor) and replaced the parts with the CPUID 1067A, 10676 and 10676 and since I wasn't sure what platformID was the correct I added all of the missing platformID microcodes for the mentioned CPUIDs too.
Now CPU-Z shows me SSE4.1, VT-x and EIST ist working like a charm!

So now I will see how good they OC.
One seems to have a stock VCore of 1.22 and the other of 1.26 ...


----------



## Wreckedge

Stas911: I bought it on ebay with another one as a matched pair. They were described as used.
There were no leftovers of the paste. Downside was also very clean.
I'm sorry that I cannot provide You full information about their state before socketing them.
All I know that on one there were not dotted pin pads which I've counted, written as R1H7, R2H6, R3H3, L1H7.
I used magnifying... plastic from my sons "Little Chemist Set" to verify which others than the original (R1H7) are not having full contact.
And to bend socket pins. It was a bit scratchy.... but it was enough to count the pins and see pin pad differences.
Making those four little bit more sticking out made my day.
The thing is I've made more than 12 pictures of the socket, and by any means I could not see differences in pins.
Be careful with those pins though. As TerminalVoltage said :" one dirty move and you'll be in a plastic bag".....
... or maybe it was... "....you'll end up with a paperweight"... Something like it


----------



## Halos

Anyone got 4.0GHz @ near 1.2v here???


----------



## davtylica

Sucks to be me...the 790i FTW i just got a few days ago is now dead!!! I tested first with the E8400 it came with...all was fine. I then modded the socket for one of my 5470s and still no issues. I then proceeded to under-volt the [email protected] stock speed to see how low it could go...I got 1.128v while passing IBT on normal.

I powered the system down...had a smoke...came back...no post with instant FF code.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> If anyone is interested I have modify the above ASUS bioses:
> 
> P5K-E WiFi/AP
> P5QL-E
> P5Q Deluxe
> P5Q Premium
> All work like a charm but I`m sure some of those must have been modded already, in case they are not I have them done.
> 
> I don`t know what happened with the difficult to mod Asrock bios I modded. Did it work?
> 
> PM me.
> 
> BTW. I have some ebay listings for modded Xeons with adapter installed, and a P5K-E WiFi/AP + X5450, if anyone is interested from Europe. Verified Xeons, not a DUD or misplaced adapter.


i don't have a xeon chip to test with but, i do have spare P5E3 Deluxe to test with, if think you will ever mod the P5E3 Delux wifi ap bios.


----------



## patentman

I upload P5K-E WiFi/AP, P5QL-E, P5Q Deluxe, P5Q Premium Xeon mod bios support in case they are not uploaded from someone else.

I couldn`t find P5E3 *Deluxe*/[email protected] bios in the Asus support page. So I modded P5E3 *Premium*/WiFi-AP @n and P5E3 Deluxe but I`m not sure this X38 chipset motherboard can work with Xeon 5400 series, I think not.

P5KseriesP5QseriesXeonmodbios.zip 3822k .zip file


P5E3seriesXeonmodbiosUNTESTED.zip 2203k .zip file


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Sucks to be me...the 790i FTW i just got a few days ago is now dead!!! I tested first with the E8400 it came with...all was fine. I then modded the socket for one of my 5470s and still no issues. I then proceeded to under-volt the [email protected] stock speed to see how low it could go...I got 1.128v while passing IBT on normal.
> 
> I powered the system down...had a smoke...came back...no post with instant FF code.


How much you paid for it?


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> I upload P5K-E WiFi/AP, P5QL-E, P5Q Deluxe, P5Q Premium Xeon mod bios support in case they are not uploaded from someone else.
> 
> I couldn`t find P5E3 *Deluxe*/[email protected] bios in the Asus support page. So I modded P5E3 *Premium*/WiFi-AP @n and P5E3 Deluxe but I`m not sure this X38 chipset motherboard can work with Xeon 5400 series, I think not.
> You have both X38 and and X48 chipset boards right? What are you going to do with them? I was curious if you want to do some experimenting with them to see if it's possible to get them to work?


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> I upload P5K-E WiFi/AP, P5QL-E, P5Q Deluxe, P5Q Premium Xeon mod bios support in case they are not uploaded from someone else.
> 
> I couldn`t find P5E3 *Deluxe*/[email protected] bios in the Asus support page. So I modded P5E3 *Premium*/WiFi-AP @n and P5E3 Deluxe but I`m not sure this X38 chipset motherboard can work with Xeon 5400 series, I think not.


You have both X38 and and X48 chipset boards right? What are you going to do with them? I was curious if you want to do some experimenting with them to see if it's possible to get them to work?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> I upload P5K-E WiFi/AP, P5QL-E, P5Q Deluxe, P5Q Premium Xeon mod bios support in case they are not uploaded from someone else.
> 
> I couldn`t find P5E3 *Deluxe*/[email protected] bios in the Asus support page. So I modded P5E3 *Premium*/WiFi-AP @n and P5E3 Deluxe but I`m not sure this X38 chipset motherboard can work with Xeon 5400 series, I think not.
> 
> P5KseriesP5QseriesXeonmodbios.zip 3822k .zip file
> 
> 
> P5E3seriesXeonmodbiosUNTESTED.zip 2203k .zip file


the premium version uses a different chipset but, that's stil la good bios to have.

wifi, http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=22&m=P5E3+DELUXE/WiFi-AP&os=17&hashedid=n/a

plain deluxe, http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=P5E3+Deluxe&os=17

i wouldn't be surprised if it's the same exact bios.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bailw*
> 
> How much you paid for it?


I paid 72 shipped and it came with an E8400 which i used to initially test it. I think it had something to do with me trying to under volt the 5470. I've got me E8500 running in the board now.the red CPU warning light went off finally but still no post. I know this isn't a diagnosis thread but if anyone ha resolved a problem like this please pm me....btw I've covered all the basics as far as trouble shooting


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halos*
> 
> Anyone got 4.0GHz @ near 1.2v here???


I've got 4.1GHz, 1.26v, rock solid stable with Prime95.


----------



## Vanquished

Man this thread has really taken off since I last read it. My experiment with the cheap dell computers didn't pan out (other things cropped up of course). But I've recently acquired this board http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2778#ov which looks to be compatible with a bios mod? It's not a great board but if it will work it'll be an excellent budget build for a friend.

I also have a quick question about ram I got 4 sticks of this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820208348 ram in a bundle and wondered if they are any good for overclocking like those ddr3 low-profile sticks do? Also these appear to have samsung memory chips whereas the newegg ones have transcend stamped on them. I've got some corsair ddr2 800 I planned on using but figured I'd ask.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanquished*
> 
> Man this thread has really taken off since I last read it. My experiment with the cheap dell computers didn't pan out (other things cropped up of course). But I've recently acquired this board http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2778#ov which looks to be compatible with a bios mod? It's not a great board but if it will work it'll be an excellent budget build for a friend.
> 
> I also have a quick question about ram I got 4 sticks of this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820208348 ram in a bundle and wondered if they are any good for overclocking like those ddr3 low-profile sticks do? Also these appear to have samsung memory chips whereas the newegg ones have transcend stamped on them. I've got some corsair ddr2 800 I planned on using but figured I'd ask.


That P35 board will do very very well. I wouldn't even hesitate to throw an X5460 or X5470 in there. Easy EASY 4GHz+ board right there.

The RAM, I'll bet it'll do 800+ at 6-6-6-18. Maybe more if they're really Samsung sticks.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halos*
> 
> Anyone got 4.0GHz @ near 1.2v here???


Yes, I have done 4Ghz @1.176V

But you need an E5450 (probably cherry picked) not an X5450, X5460 or X5470
Then again with an E5450 you`ll hit the limit of the mainboard and won`t go past 4Ghz easily or better say will reach only a few Mhz more (stable).

So if your goal is to find a 4Ghz @1.200V cpu just to pick a good OCer then this will not work out.
You have to get either E5450 and limited at 4Ghz, which is much for a Core 2 Quad, or get an X5470 and spend money risking you get a bad OCing chip if you`re unlucky and be limited again at 4Ghz or so but at more Vcore as the X5470 needs.

I`d go for a X5450 if my goal was cheap plently Mhz or E5440 if my goal was cheap low Vcore. It won` t hit 4Ghz but close to.
If you want the max with the lowest Vcore possible then go for a E5450 E0.


----------



## Vanquished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> That P35 board will do very very well. I wouldn't even hesitate to throw an X5460 or X5470 in there. Easy EASY 4GHz+ board right there.
> 
> The RAM, I'll bet it'll do 800+ at 6-6-6-18. Maybe more if they're really Samsung sticks.


Really? I thought the P35 boards were like the minimum you could run these on and didn't do as well as the others.

Here's a quick picture I took of the ram chips. All 4 sticks have K4T1G084QQ chips on them which come up as samsung in my searches.



http://imgur.com/3L4rhAt



How would they compare to these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145241 which is what I kinda planned on using?

I also have one of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118099 that I was going to mount in my server but.....it's temping to go all out and see what this board can do. I only have a budget of 20-30 for a cpu right now though plus I need to get a sticker.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> the premium version uses a different chipset but, that's stil la good bios to have.
> 
> wifi, http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=22&m=P5E3+DELUXE/WiFi-AP&os=17&hashedid=n/a
> 
> plain deluxe, http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=P5E3+Deluxe&os=17
> 
> i wouldn't be surprised if it's the same exact bios.


The safest is to get into E-Z flash and make a copy (a backup) of your bios.
Then it can be modified.

BTW, E-Z flash is the only safe flashing method after floppy (but I use no floppy anymore). I have used windows bios updater before (for a bios downgrade that could not be done in other way) but that is not the ideal thing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanquished*
> 
> Really? I thought the P35 boards were like the minimum you could run these on and didn't do as well as the others.
> 
> Here's a quick picture I took of the ram chips. All 4 sticks have K4T1G084QQ chips on them which come up as samsung in my searches.


There are quite a few P35 motherboards that rocks.
I wouldn`t start selling my P5K-E WiFi/AP (P35) if I had not bought a P5Q Deluxe for GBP115 ($190) and a P5Q Premium.
My intention was to have a spare motherboard but I ended up with two.

As for the memory run Memtest86+ for at least 5 complete cycles and see if they handle CL5
I would let them do more cycles, as many times you think the cpu is not stable but in reality the memory is the fault.

I don`t like Corsair or Crucial.

PS. If you think I`m nuts I paid $190 for a 775 motherboard then consider this:
I have three 771 to 775 systems running. So the possibility a motherboard fails is triple.
I have three cpus running plus a spare too. Plus some more I bought and are for sale now.
I have 12x 2GB memory modules running and some 1GB modules spare too.
So if one motherboard fails, which is not likely to happen but if, then I would had to spend a lot more in a new motherboard, cpu and memory and... end up with an i3 at best as I`m not willing to pay for an i7...
Not to mention I know this motherboards rock, do my job done, and I have not to reinstall windows so they work at best.

BTW, I never reinstall windows or have to.
But in case I want to experiment, like drivers or programs or anything else then a Norton Ghost image is 10 minutes to make it back as it was.


----------



## Vanquished

Well if these sticks will do those clocks maybe I'll just sell the corsair ones and use the money for other stuff. I wonder if I can get a better heatsink on the NB of this board without interfering with the cpu cooler.


----------



## patentman

Place the fan as low as ti can be on the CNPS10X Optima. It will cool down even the northbridge.
I have the same heatsink.


----------



## Vanquished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Place the fan as low as ti can be on the CNPS10X Optima. It will cool down even the northbridge.
> I have the same heatsink.


That stock heatsink will keep it cool enough? It's just a thin aluminum one.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Yes, I have done 4Ghz @1.176V
> 
> But you need an E5450 (probably cherry picked) not an X5450, X5460 or X5470
> Then again with an E5450 you`ll hit the limit of the mainboard and won`t go past 4Ghz easily or better say will reach only a few Mhz more (stable).
> 
> So if your goal is to find a 4Ghz @1.200V cpu just to pick a good OCer then this will not work out.
> You have to get either E5450 and limited at 4Ghz, which is much for a Core 2 Quad, or get an X5470 and spend money risking you get a bad OCing chip if you`re unlucky and be limited again at 4Ghz or so but at more Vcore as the X5470 needs.
> 
> I`d go for a X5450 if my goal was cheap plently Mhz or E5440 if my goal was cheap low Vcore. It won` t hit 4Ghz but close to.
> If you want the max with the lowest Vcore possible then go for a E5450 E0.


Don't listen to this person as he is obviously not experienced with S775 overclocking.

Like it has been mentioned many times in this thread, 4GHz overclocks at such voltages are pseudo-stable, and the stability you get is called "pseudo-stability" because the CPU is only stable at such voltages so long as it does not get any load.

At the first instance of the CPU being loaded by software, you will get a STOP 124 BSOD.

The above is demonstrated here:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2398065

In the link above, you can see my former QX9650 reaching 4.2 GHz at a mere 1.27V VCORE as reported by CPUz. Is this possible? Yes. Is this stable? Hell no it ain't.

In order for any C0 chip to be gaming/load stable at this voltage, it would require abt 1.55V, which is 0.1V above Intel's Absolute Maximum Voltage and it is NOT recommended as it will degrade your CPU fast.

*To sum up:* While it may be possible to reach 4GHz at seemingly very low voltages, such overclocks are pseudo-stable. You should completely disregard reports of stability at 4GHz at below 1.2V as 100% BS.

The VID of high end Yorkfields is around 1.25 give or take. Common sense should tell you that it is not possible to achieve stability with 33% overclocks at voltages well below the CPU's VID.

Lastly, if you don't have a clue about what you are talking about, it is best to say nothing rather than mislead people for no other purpose apart from pseudo-bragging rights.

Hope this helps ppl.


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Any of you had any experience Overclocking an x975 chipset? I have not been able to hit 400FSB with my ASUS P5W DH Deluxe but have not raised any MCH voltages I really do not want to cut this socket up for this Xeon if it will Not at leat do 400FSB. I have another Chip I want to test in My P5Q3 today My P5W I have the Box and almost everything that came with it remote wi-fi antenna fan for mosfet cooling whatever else is in the Box was the first High End 775 Board I purchased and I babied it and was not too experienced when I got it with LGA 775. I`m thinking of mounting it into a Case Now putting a couple cards in Crossfire and selling the tower for some extra cash I have a couple HD48xx cards to Crossfire and a Brand New Antec True Power 550W I think it should be plenty for the setup running stock and probably even if I overclocked it. It really is a nice board and with the Problems with X38 X48 I am not sure if this old X chipset will also have problems with a 771 Xeon. Anyone?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Yes, I have done 4Ghz @1.176V
> 
> But you need an E5450 (probably cherry picked) not an X5450, X5460 or X5470
> Then again with an E5450 you`ll hit the limit of the mainboard and won`t go past 4Ghz easily or better say will reach only a few Mhz more (stable).
> 
> So if your goal is to find a 4Ghz @1.200V cpu just to pick a good OCer then this will not work out.
> You have to get either E5450 and limited at 4Ghz, which is much for a Core 2 Quad, or get an X5470 and spend money risking you get a bad OCing chip if you`re unlucky and be limited again at 4Ghz or so but at more Vcore as the X5470 needs.
> 
> I`d go for a X5450 if my goal was cheap plently Mhz or E5440 if my goal was cheap low Vcore. It won` t hit 4Ghz but close to.
> If you want the max with the lowest Vcore possible then go for a E5450 E0.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't listen to this person as he is obviously not experienced with S775 overclocking.
> 
> Like it has been mentioned many times in this thread, 4GHz overclocks at such voltages are pseudo-stable, and the stability you get is called "pseudo-stability" because the CPU is only stable at such voltages so long as it does not get any load.
> 
> At the first instance of the CPU being loaded by software, you will get a STOP 124 BSOD.
> 
> The above is demonstrated here:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2398065
> 
> In the link above, you can see my former QX9650 reaching 4.2 GHz at a mere 1.27V VCORE as reported by CPUz. Is this possible? Yes. Is this stable? Hell no it ain't.
> 
> In order for any C0 chip to be gaming/load stable at this voltage, it would require abt 1.55V, which is 0.1V above Intel's Absolute Maximum Voltage and it is NOT recommended as it will degrade your CPU fast.
> 
> *To sum up:* While it may be possible to reach 4GHz at seemingly very low voltages, such overclocks are pseudo-stable. You should completely disregard reports of stability at 4GHz at below 1.2V as 100% BS.
> 
> The VID of high end Yorkfields is around 1.25 give or take. Common sense should tell you that it is not possible to achieve stability with 33% overclocks at voltages well below the CPU's VID.
> 
> Lastly, if you don't have a clue about what you are talking about, it is best to say nothing rather than mislead people for no other purpose apart from pseudo-bragging rights.
> 
> Hope this helps ppl.
Click to expand...

I see what you're saying, but it actually IS possible to get 4GHz with under 1.20v if you have the right CPU. Back in the real 775 days, I had a friend with a Q9550 clocked to 4GHz, 1.18v, stability tested with Prime95. It all depends on your luck with the silicon lottery.

Mine's stable at 4.1GHz with 1.26v. I'm POSITIVE I could get her stable at 4.0GHz with under stock voltage easy enough.

I also had an old Opteron 165 from the Socket 939 days. Stock voltage was 1.35v for 1.80GHz. I had that thing at 2.8GHz, 1.20v and 3GHz, 1.32v rock solid stable all day every day with Prime.


----------



## Halos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Don't listen to this person as he is obviously not experienced with S775 overclocking.
> 
> Like it has been mentioned many times in this thread, 4GHz overclocks at such voltages are pseudo-stable, and the stability you get is called "pseudo-stability" because the CPU is only stable at such voltages so long as it does not get any load.
> 
> At the first instance of the CPU being loaded by software, you will get a STOP 124 BSOD.
> 
> The above is demonstrated here:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2398065
> 
> In the link above, you can see my former QX9650 reaching 4.2 GHz at a mere 1.27V VCORE as reported by CPUz. Is this possible? Yes. Is this stable? Hell no it ain't.
> 
> In order for any C0 chip to be gaming/load stable at this voltage, it would require abt 1.55V, which is 0.1V above Intel's Absolute Maximum Voltage and it is NOT recommended as it will degrade your CPU fast.
> 
> *To sum up:* While it may be possible to reach 4GHz at seemingly very low voltages, such overclocks are pseudo-stable. You should completely disregard reports of stability at 4GHz at below 1.2V as 100% BS.
> 
> The VID of high end Yorkfields is around 1.25 give or take. Common sense should tell you that it is not possible to achieve stability with 33% overclocks at voltages well below the CPU's VID.
> 
> Lastly, if you don't have a clue about what you are talking about, it is best to say nothing rather than mislead people for no other purpose apart from pseudo-bragging rights.
> 
> Hope this helps ppl.


OK

How to you explain this?(It is not mine, its from croatian pcexpert forum)
http://www.pohrani.com/?2r/12b/wPjtkCA/2014-02-03095321.png







There is one stabile @1.18v, couldnt find ss.

But i understand you, i am aware of it. Just to validate iz with CPU-z doesent mean anything, maybe Prime95 stabile at least 2hrs, that is cool.

Ive got E5450(E0) [email protected] for 2hours, but yesterday got BSOD after 3 hours. Bumped it to 1.34v and god BSOD after 6 hours...







. Strange thing, it is stabile @1.38v 4.25GHz but ony hour of Prime95, i dont wanna test it again. 4.0ghz is enough for my taste. But there are some good specimens.

How much money could i get for Asus P5Q3(full bundle, box, etc.) on Ebay(anyone interested in buying?)?


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halos*
> 
> OK
> 
> How to you explain this?(It is not mine, its from croatian pcexpert forum)
> http://www.pohrani.com/?2r/12b/wPjtkCA/2014-02-03095321.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is one stabile @1.18v, couldnt find ss.
> 
> But i understand you, i am aware of it. Just to validate iz with CPU-z doesent mean anything, maybe Prime95 stabile at least 2hrs, that is cool.
> 
> Ive got E5450(E0) [email protected] for 2hours, but yesterday got BSOD after 3 hours. Bumped it to 1.34v and god BSOD after 6 hours...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Strange thing, it is stabile @1.38v 4.25GHz but ony hour of Prime95, i dont wanna test it again. 4.0ghz is enough for my taste. But there are some good specimens.
> 
> How much money could i get for Asus P5Q3(full bundle, box, etc.) on Ebay(anyone interested in buying?)?


FYI, my 4.2ghz Oc on my C0 x5460 was @ 1.425v and it gave a video driver error. It was IBT stable however. I then boosted the fsb up a few more ticks to get 4275mhz and all was fine at this voltage IBT stable and no video driver errors. I even gamed at this o/c but temps weren't to my liking even on the h80.

If you want 4.2ghz i'd suggest you shoot for that 1.425vcore in bios. My vdroop is horrible on the 780i sli but i believe it was about 1.38v fully loaded on ibt/p95. I ran a IBT Linpack 40 rounds @ maximum and normal then ran p95 for a 24hr run.

All was fine.

I just sold my 780i sli on ebay for $233+ shipping. Your board is a dual sli not tripple but I'd not settle for less than $185+ shipping if you sell with the ram.

GL with the sale,

Nic


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halos*
> 
> OK
> 
> How to you explain this?(It is not mine, its from croatian pcexpert forum)
> http://www.pohrani.com/?2r/12b/wPjtkCA/2014-02-03095321.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is one stabile @1.18v, couldnt find ss.


First off this is an E0 chip. Secondly, the above mentioned person only ran Prime for 3 minutes on three cores and for 16 minutes on one core.

For a system to be considered gaming/load stable, several hours of prime would be required.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Don't listen to this person as he is obviously not experienced with S775 overclocking.
> 
> Like it has been mentioned many times in this thread, 4GHz overclocks at such voltages are pseudo-stable, and the stability you get is called "pseudo-stability" because the CPU is only stable at such voltages so long as it does not get any load.
> 
> At the first instance of the CPU being loaded by software, you will get a STOP 124 BSOD.
> 
> The above is demonstrated here:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2398065
> 
> In the link above, you can see my former QX9650 reaching 4.2 GHz at a mere 1.27V VCORE as reported by CPUz. Is this possible? Yes. Is this stable? Hell no it ain't.
> 
> In order for any C0 chip to be gaming/load stable at this voltage, it would require abt 1.55V, which is 0.1V above Intel's Absolute Maximum Voltage and it is NOT recommended as it will degrade your CPU fast.
> 
> *To sum up:* While it may be possible to reach 4GHz at seemingly very low voltages, such overclocks are pseudo-stable. You should completely disregard reports of stability at 4GHz at below 1.2V as 100% BS.
> 
> The VID of high end Yorkfields is around 1.25 give or take. Common sense should tell you that it is not possible to achieve stability with 33% overclocks at voltages well below the CPU's VID.
> 
> Lastly, if you don't have a clue about what you are talking about, it is best to say nothing rather than mislead people for no other purpose apart from pseudo-bragging rights.
> 
> Hope this helps ppl.


Well, I`m not playing games but edit videos.
While you can get several BSODs and be fine, only loose at the games, you`ll loose anyway even if you get no BSOD, I cannot afford an unstable system as I loose all my work done (although there is autosave).

So, do me a favor and go play your games and leave alone those who make serious usage of PCs.

Your cpu was a DUD, period.
There is a Greek expression with a fox, if you know. You`re the fox.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halos*
> 
> OK
> 
> How to you explain this?(It is not mine, its from croatian pcexpert forum)
> http://www.pohrani.com/?2r/12b/wPjtkCA/2014-02-03095321.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is one stabile @1.18v, couldnt find ss.
> 
> But i understand you, i am aware of it. Just to validate iz with CPU-z doesent mean anything, maybe Prime95 stabile at least 2hrs, that is cool.
> 
> Ive got E5450(E0) [email protected] for 2hours, but yesterday got BSOD after 3 hours. Bumped it to 1.34v and god BSOD after 6 hours...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Strange thing, it is stabile @1.38v 4.25GHz but ony hour of Prime95, i dont wanna test it again. 4.0ghz is enough for my taste. But there are some good specimens.
> 
> How much money could i get for Asus P5Q3(full bundle, box, etc.) on Ebay(anyone interested in buying?)?


I have bought seven (7) Xeon 5400 series cpus.
Three (3) of them are E5450 E0. All three have a common characteristic I don`t want to mention right now.
All three are capable of very low Vcore. At stock speed and Vcore at Auto they run at a very low Vcore - that I don`t want to mention for my reasons.
I have also an X5450 4Ghz stable at 1.335V. Yet this cpu is good at 3.8Ghz around 1.25V

Your BSOD may come out of heat problem. Not be confused with cpu temp. Heat that is inside the case. The more it runs at full load the more the PC case is heated -up to its max point of course. Heat makes problem not only to the cpu heatsink`s job (efficiency) but to more important things, like mosfets and caps. And to many other things that do play a big role on the mainboard.
Now there is another thing.
The more Vcore it needs to get stable the more heat dissipated. This leads to a heat problem and if you try to up the Vcore more so to get stable then the problem happens sooner.
The only thing you can do to get stable is to lower the OC. That`s the right thing. Lower OC and lower Vcore. Simply the cpu isn`t capable of stable OC with reasonable amount of heat dissipation.

You can make a test of yourself.
Now that it is winter take your PC case outside. Lower the heatsink`s fan speed so to accommodate the ambient temp drop, meaning cpu is at about the same temp.
Try the same and you`ll see it will get either more Mhz or the same at lower Vcore. Then you`ll understand heat issue better.

Right now I`m using the L5420 @0.952V







SILENT (there is a bed next to it)

Arxontas know nothing. He just got robbed buying a QX9650 when it was so expensive and can`t stand that he spend all this money and get a DUD. Jealousy is a bad thing especially when you keep making the same mistakes and get over and over embarrassed.
He may spend as much as he wants. His systems will never be right. One who thinks he knows everything and tries to make fool of the others he makes the most mistakes. That`s a rule.
He made fun of his QX9650 buyer. Well, what do you think? I did not expect anything better...


----------



## Communist

What TDP Xeon must have so I can use it in lga775 MB?


----------



## Haze80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Communist*
> 
> What TDP Xeon must have so I can use it in lga775 MB?


I already had stated that the x5460 works on your motherboard with no issues. The tdp on the x5460 is 120w


----------



## IgoRRR

I am getting 4,25 GHZ on 1,264V

The PC is rock solid


----------



## Darklyric

Hmm any idea if this works on a biostar tpower I45? Love to have fun with a Xeon


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IgoRRR*
> 
> I am getting 4,25 GHZ on 1,264V
> 
> The PC is rock solid


FYI, an overclock is not considered stable unless your run Prime for several hours. What you show here is pseudo stability.

Try running Prime overnight at this voltage and then post your Prime screenie here.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Hmm any idea if this works on a biostar tpower I45? Love to have fun with a Xeon


You're asking what's probably the most asked question here. So I'll start with my obligatory link.








The CPU support list on the first choice is where you should look first.
Anyway Biostar can be a pain as they write their BIOS to be quite specific about CPU acceptance. I just went through this a few days ago with another user. Go back and see my posts with user CthulhuOO7 for details on what you can likely expect. The link sums things up but you can go further back if you want more info. Your best chance of this working is to stay within *all* the specs for CPU's on the supported list.


----------



## Conroe278

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerNutt197*
> 
> Any of you had any experience Overclocking an x975 chipset? I have not been able to hit 400FSB with my ASUS P5W DH Deluxe but have not raised any MCH voltages I really do not want to cut this socket up for this Xeon if it will Not at leat do 400FSB. I have another Chip I want to test in My P5Q3 today My P5W I have the Box and almost everything that came with it remote wi-fi antenna fan for mosfet cooling whatever else is in the Box was the first High End 775 Board I purchased and I babied it and was not too experienced when I got it with LGA 775. I`m thinking of mounting it into a Case Now putting a couple cards in Crossfire and selling the tower for some extra cash I have a couple HD48xx cards to Crossfire and a Brand New Antec True Power 550W I think it should be plenty for the setup running stock and probably even if I overclocked it. It really is a nice board and with the Problems with X38 X48 I am not sure if this old X chipset will also have problems with a 771 Xeon. Anyone?


I could only get my P5WDH stable up to about 380 or so. I never tried one but I've read that they were never very good with 1333 FSB chips. Mine has a bunch of bulging caps now. Overclocked Q6600 and 4870 crossfire has not been good to it.


----------



## Thornation

Hi,

I put an E5450 in an Abit IP35 Pro Xe and flashed with the new microcode.

The board boots, and CPU-Z shows that it does have SSE4.1.

However, there seems to be some issues.

1) It double boots every single time. Turns on, off, then back on again.
2) It won't save any BIOS uGuru settings at all, so the core voltage, FSB, memory settings etc cannot be changed. It just resets them.

I've read a few other reports of this issue with Abit boards, has anyone found a fix?


----------



## CthulhuOO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> You're asking what's probably the most asked question here. So I'll start with my obligatory link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CPU support list on the first choice is where you should look first.
> Anyway Biostar can be a pain as they write their BIOS to be quite specific about CPU acceptance. I just went through this a few days ago with another user. Go back and see my posts with user CthulhuOO7 for details on what you can likely expect. The link sums things up but you can go further back if you want more info. Your best chance of this working is to stay within *all* the specs for CPU's on the supported list.


Yep. I even emailed Biostar support to see if I could get past the max power warning with no luck. Today I will try the previous BIOS with those P6 codes and report back if it works. As of now, I have full functionality, just the warning and it doesn't like any OC. Better than my E6600 though, no?


----------



## IgoRRR

I haven't had any BSODs or any stability issues. Have played BF4 for 3 hours, all kinds of activities, etc. not one restart/freez/bsod.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thornation*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I put an E5450 in an Abit IP35 Pro Xe and flashed with the new microcode.
> 
> The board boots, and CPU-Z shows that it does have SSE4.1.
> 
> However, there seems to be some issues.
> 
> 1) It double boots every single time. Turns on, off, then back on again.
> 2) It won't save any BIOS uGuru settings at all, so the core voltage, FSB, memory settings etc cannot be changed. It just resets them.
> 
> I've read a few other reports of this issue with Abit boards, has anyone found a fix?


If this motherboard has not known issues and it was working good before the mod then I`d try the following.
Change battery.
Reinstall bios.
Reinstall cpu as it may not make good contact and mobo thinks you have removed and placed again the cpu.


----------



## Thornation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> If this motherboard has not known issues and it was working good before the mod then I`d try the following.
> Change battery.
> Reinstall bios.
> Reinstall cpu as it may not make good contact and mobo thinks you have removed and placed again the cpu.


From what I've been reading Abit motherboards generally have this issue with the mod, I was more wondering if someone had a working bios that overcame the saving issue. It works fine with a normal processor.


----------



## Bucho

@Thornation
As far as the double boot goes that is also known as the on/off bug. A lot of P965 Chipset boards and some P35 Boards have this. This is not really a bug, more a thing the board does if you run a FSB different than the chipsets default FSB. For the P965 that was 266MHz. A lot of these boards officially support 333MHz CPUs but some of them do this double boot when you start.
So don't bother, it's nothing to worry about.
I don't know about that uGuru Software and never really used a lot of these programs to overclock a mainboard. I always used the BIOS to set things up. Does it reset these adjustments too or does that at least work?


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romar777*
> 
> Why? I have e5450 on ep45ds3 without any modding BIOS and CPU-Z shows VT-X (at least ) is present. SSE4 is probably too... i'm not sure for 100% at the moment, need to get home to be convinced.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Bummer...the new Shin-Etsu actually revealed higher temps compared to my MX-4. I'm thinking it was just a bad mount...idling at 48C. My MX-4 was at 45C. The only thing I hate about the 5470 is the obsurdly high idle temps.


Downloaded latest version of cpuz, still missing VT-X and SSE4.1


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halos*
> 
> Anyone got 4.0GHz @ near 1.2v here???


Yes. Any worthwhile Q9650, X5460 or 5470 should do that with ease.

Depends a lot on your cooling too. For 4.0 Ghz, with great cooling, 24/7 stability at low voltage is very possible.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> The safest is to get into E-Z flash and make a copy (a backup) of your bios.
> Then it can be modified.
> 
> BTW, E-Z flash is the only safe flashing method after floppy (but I use no floppy anymore). I have used windows bios updater before (for a bios downgrade that could not be done in other way) but that is not the ideal thing.
> There are quite a few P35 motherboards that rocks.
> I wouldn`t start selling my P5K-E WiFi/AP (P35) if I had not bought a P5Q Deluxe for GBP115 ($190) and a P5Q Premium.
> My intention was to have a spare motherboard but I ended up with two.
> 
> As for the memory run Memtest86+ for at least 5 complete cycles and see if they handle CL5
> I would let them do more cycles, as many times you think the cpu is not stable but in reality the memory is the fault.
> 
> I don`t like Corsair or Crucial.
> 
> PS. If you think I`m nuts I paid $190 for a 775 motherboard then consider this:
> I have three 771 to 775 systems running. So the possibility a motherboard fails is triple.
> I have three cpus running plus a spare too. Plus some more I bought and are for sale now.
> I have 12x 2GB memory modules running and some 1GB modules spare too.
> So if one motherboard fails, which is not likely to happen but if, then I would had to spend a lot more in a new motherboard, cpu and memory and... end up with an i3 at best as I`m not willing to pay for an i7...
> Not to mention I know this motherboards rock, do my job done, and I have not to reinstall windows so they work at best.
> 
> BTW, I never reinstall windows or have to.
> But in case I want to experiment, like drivers or programs or anything else then a Norton Ghost image is 10 minutes to make it back as it was.


the one on the web site is the one i flashed last year. it hasn't been updated since. it's just as easy to use that one as well.


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Downloaded latest version of cpuz, still missing VT-X and SSE4.1


Do you use the EP45-UD3P from your signature?
If it's a Rev 1.0 or 1.1 then you might want to try my modified BIOS.
As you can see I had these features also missing and EIST wasn't working:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/2010#post_21738439

After I updated the microcodes in the F11d BIOS everything shows up:

http://abload.de/image.php?img=cpuz-x54608ba7t.jpg

and EIST is working again.

Attached is my EP45-UD3P F11d Xeon LGA 771 Mod BIOS for Rev. 1.0 and 1.1 boards (NOT 1.6 - these have different BIOS versions)

ep45ud3p_rev1.0_and_rev1.1_xeon_mod.zip 614k .zip file


----------



## Haze80

Omg at this point I would paypal anyone who can get me a modded bios for my g31m es2l. My cpu is a x5460 e0 slbba cpuid 1067Ah just pm me.


----------



## Thornation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucho*
> 
> @Thornation
> As far as the double boot goes that is also known as the on/off bug. A lot of P965 Chipset boards and some P35 Boards have this. This is not really a bug, more a thing the board does if you run a FSB different than the chipsets default FSB. For the P965 that was 266MHz. A lot of these boards officially support 333MHz CPUs but some of them do this double boot when you start.
> So don't bother, it's nothing to worry about.
> I don't know about that uGuru Software and never really used a lot of these programs to overclock a mainboard. I always used the BIOS to set things up. Does it reset these adjustments too or does that at least work?


Hi, unfortunately when it double boots it clears any bios settings from the uGuru bios menu (e.g voltage/FSB). As for the uGuru desktop software, it crashes instantly when trying to make any on-the-fly adjustments.

All other bios changes are saved, except for anything in the uGuru menu. I presume this is saved to a different section of the bios.

For now I resorted to using the spare P5Q Premium board, which is working great so far.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucho*
> 
> Do you use the EP45-UD3P from your signature?
> If it's a Rev 1.0 or 1.1 then you might want to try my modified BIOS.
> As you can see I had these features also missing and EIST wasn't working:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/2010#post_21738439
> 
> After I updated the microcodes in the F11d BIOS everything shows up:
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=cpuz-x54608ba7t.jpg
> 
> and EIST is working again.
> 
> Attached is my EP45-UD3P F11d Xeon LGA 771 Mod BIOS for Rev. 1.0 and 1.1 boards (NOT 1.6 - these have different BIOS versions)
> 
> ep45ud3p_rev1.0_and_rev1.1_xeon_mod.zip 614k .zip file


Right now using Giga EP45T-USB3P, rev 1.0. same problem.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thornation*
> 
> For now I resorted to using the spare P5Q Premium board, which is working great so far.


P5Q Premium is superior to IP35 Pro XE. The later is not bad as it has ICH9R, eSATA, Firewire, etc but just that Realtek audio is not any comparable to the ADI, so is the LAN chip.
The board should do 445FSB with ease, as it has my P5K-E WiFi/AP & P5Q Deluxe and Premium. I have set the video editing system to 440FSB just to have even more room left.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> the one on the web site is the one i flashed last year. it hasn't been updated since. it's just as easy to use that one as well.


 P5E3-ASUS-Deluxe-1502-WIFI-XEON.zip 1084k .zip file


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> P5Q Premium is superior to IP35 Pro XE. The later is not bad as it has ICH9R, eSATA, Firewire, etc but just that Realtek audio is not any comparable to the ADI, so is the LAN chip.
> The board should do 445FSB with ease, as it has my P5K-E WiFi/AP & P5Q Deluxe and Premium. I have set the video editing system to 440FSB just to have even more room left.
> 
> P5E3-ASUS-Deluxe-1502-WIFI-XEON.zip 1084k .zip file


will try to flash to my back up board. On my P5E i've topped out at 450 mhz. i hear the X48 chipset does even better than the X38.


----------



## patentman

I`m a little confused.
Is your X38 P5E running already a Xeon 5400 series ?
I thought all X38 could not, except of one member that has one working. Is this you?


----------



## virus666

Sorry for my english.
Do not tell which of the processors Xeon (LGA771) earn on the motherboard Asus Maximus Extreme?


----------



## Halos

For all those who think [email protected] is not possible.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?197802-Retail-Q9650-Overclocking-Thread/page106

http://s131.photobucket.com/user/hoss281/media/4608.jpg.html

That thread is full of gold ones...

We, the Xeon people should get event better ones i think.


----------



## rbendorf

I have just modded an X5460 and installed it in my Shuttle SG41J4. I bought the mod kit on ebay and installed it with a minimal of problems. Even though I was not sure if it would work with the Shuttle motherboard it posted, booted up and works like a champ. I do not intend to overclock the CPU, so that is no problem. My temps are running 40-45C during normal operation as a video server. I have had the server up and running for the last week or so with absolutely no problems.

The Intel X5460 replaced an Intel Q8200 processor, which also operated with no problem, but the X5460 is a lot faster and I can tell in my video rendering.

Although I am extremely happy with the mod and the the excellent info and support I have found on Overclock.net, I still have a question.

Before I installed the X5460 I was running Windows 8.1x64 as my video server. After the Mod I can no longer install Windows 8.1x64. I keep getting the dreaded message that the processor does not support "compareexchange128".

According to the specs on the X5460 it should support NX/SSE2 and anything else that is needed for Windows 8.1x64.

Do I need to mod the bios to install Windows 8.1x64? Any other suggestions or insights would be very much appreciated.

Thanks for the great site and superb support.

Rich Bendorf
[email protected]


----------



## patentman

@ rbendorf
See if you can add Xeon cpu microcodes to the bios.

I have started feeling dizzy.
What I mean...
As I`ve got many Xeons and have 5 motherboards I`ve listed one X5450 + P5K-E WiFi/AP motherboard for less than a Q9650.
Still they bid on the Q9650 which most probably would have been overclocked with insane Vcore and most probably is degraded. It was sold for more than the combo !
OK, Q9650 is direct fit in any motherboard, so what?
Anyway...

I`m happy I can have all my systems with Quad Core, having upgraded from Q6600, E8400, E5200 was a big step.


----------



## rbendorf

Thanks...appreciate the reply. Good luck on the X5450 sale. These chips are great and for the price are a real bargain.

Is there a primer on the cpu microcodes, etc. I have looked at postings on this site and as this MB is using an AMD CPU, are the microcodes MB specific, or are they generic, as I doubt that is MB is one that has been modded by many members if any.

Anyway, thanks again for the help and if you have any more ideas let me now.

Rich


----------



## SDivinorum

Thank you! Everything works fine.


----------



## cdoublejj

any one getting over 4.2 ghz on any of these chips?


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> any one getting over 4.2 ghz on any of these chips?


Im at 4.2 stable now with 1.25 vcore, was running 4.4ghz with 1.28v but my 212 cooler wasnt keeping up, going to order a h100 and go for 4.6


----------



## Vanquished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> any one getting over 4.2 ghz on any of these chips?


Someone local has a P5E deluxe on craigslist. Should I try and snag it or is it worth the trouble?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanquished*
> 
> Someone local has a P5E deluxe on craigslist. Should I try and snag it or is it worth the trouble?


DDR3 decent overclocking (450 mhz), IDE, FLOPPY, SATA II, PCI, PCIe, WIFI (if you have wifi version) OSX and linux compatible, Heat pipe cooling, VRM cooling, 8 pin + 24 pin. decent board. the DDR3 alone is said to be worth 8-15% perf improvement.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vanquished*
> 
> Someone local has a P5E deluxe on craigslist. Should I try and snag it or is it worth the trouble?
> 
> 
> 
> DDR3 decent overclocking (450 mhz), IDE, FLOPPY, SATA II, PCI, PCIe, WIFI (if you have wifi version) OSX and linux compatible, Heat pipe cooling, VRM cooling, 8 pin + 24 pin. decent board. the DDR3 alone is said to be worth 8-15% perf improvement.
Click to expand...

The P5E Deluxe is an X48 and uses DDR2. There's a very good chance this mod won't work due to it being X48.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> The P5E Deluxe is an X48 and uses DDR2. There's a very good chance this mod won't work due to it being X48.


wait, i thought X38 and X48 Asus board didn't work because the bios had to modded before hand.
Quote:


> If you are running an ASUS X38 or X48 motherboard your BIOS may need to be modified to use the LGA771 Xeon CPU's.


any evidence/reason to to show/caution physical incompatibility?

I was thinking of the P5E3 deluxe then, which is X38 and Premium being X48.


----------



## Vanquished

This is the x38 ddr2 ram according to the listing. I just thought it might be better with the upgraded cooling on the vrms n stuff.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> The P5E Deluxe is an X48 and uses DDR2. There's a very good chance this mod won't work due to it being X48.
> 
> 
> 
> wait, i thought X38 and X48 Asus board didn't work because the bios had to modded before hand.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are running an ASUS X38 or X48 motherboard your BIOS may need to be modified to use the LGA771 Xeon CPU's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> any evidence/reason to to show/caution physical incompatibility?
> 
> I was thinking of the P5E3 deluxe then, which is X38 and Premium being X48.
Click to expand...

Look around for people with success on x38 and x48. Hint, you won't find many if any.









I'm not sure what the problem is with the x38 and x48, I just know that most people are having a very tough time getting them to work. Best bet would likely be a Xeon X3363, but again, its going to be hit or miss if it even works in that board.


----------



## cdoublejj

it is still a decent board, what would it be repalcing?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> it is still a decent board, what would it be repalcing?


Definitely still a great board. I just don't know how lucky one would be trying the 771 mod to it. I certainly wouldn't buy the board and expect the 771 mod to work. Not like I would a Gigabyte P45, P43, P35, and 965p. Even the Asus P45 boards seem to take the mod very well, although they almost all seem to require the BIOS mod too.


----------



## cdoublejj

well i have no qualms being the Guinna pig on this one. i'll definitely report back.


----------



## Vanquished

I guess I'll just hold off on this unless someone wants a cheapish P5E heh.


----------



## Frispel

Just wanted to thank all the helpful people in this thread, jut modded my asus p5q pro and now I'm running a E5440.

Still running at stock speed, but I look forward to overclocking this thing


----------



## tucansam

Anyone know if this will work with an Asus P5G41T-M LX? Or Zotac 9300?


----------



## metallo97

It's a shame that the prices has rise so much! Nearly a year ago the price was like 20€ for a quad core xeon...


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallo97*
> 
> It's a shame that the prices has rise so much! Nearly a year ago the price was like 20€ for a quad core xeon...


Do agree.. just 2 months back I bought a 3353 (5430 equivalent) for $10.. now i cant dream of the same


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> well i have no qualms being the Guinna pig on this one. i'll definitely report back.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Look around for people with success on x38 and x48. Hint, you won't find many if any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what the problem is with the x38 and x48, I just know that most people are having a very tough time getting them to work. Best bet would likely be a Xeon X3363, but again, its going to be hit or miss if it even works in that board.


I'm pretty sure I know why the mod Doesn't work on X38/X48 chipsets. I posted it a while back and the issue is most likely a physical one not software. I have some suggestions to try that aren't very difficult for somebody with an X series chipset who is willing. This is new territory for this mod and being the first to try pretty much makes you a guinea pig. A multimeter is very much recommended for this endeavor if somebody is willing to try.


----------



## deezdrama

Do u guys think my x5460 at 4.4ghz will bottleneck a gtx 770?

Was going to get a 760 but found 770's for $310

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Halos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I know why the mod Doesn't work on X38/X48 chipsets. I posted it a while back and the issue is most likely a physical one not software. I have some suggestions to try that aren't very difficult for somebody with an X series chipset who is willing. This is new territory for this mod and being the first to try pretty much makes you a guinea pig. A multimeter is very much recommended for this endeavor if somebody is willing to try.


Only X48 board i have is DFI X48-T3RS, so if you please...be careful







.
(tryed e5450 on it, doesent work)

What do you have on your mind?


----------



## Conroe278

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Do u guys think my x5460 at 4.4ghz will bottleneck a gtx 770?
> 
> Was going to get a 760 but found 770's for $310
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I doubt you would be CPU limited in many games. These still have a little higher IPC than AMD's stuff. In the few bechmarks I've ran at 4.2 it's close to a i5 4430. I'd like to get that 770 too I just cant swing it right now.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halos*
> 
> Only X48 board i have is DFI X48-T3RS, so if you please...be careful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> (tryed e5450 on it, doesent work)
> 
> What do you have on your mind?


Green circles are socket pins not used in this mod. Red is CPU lands not used in the mod.

As you can see in the image above there are several pins and lands that don't get used in this mod. It's possible to make contact with the socket pins (Green) fairly easily. I have the green lands mapped out on a socket 775 CPU, but not on a socket 771 CPU. For the same reason, I also don't have the red lands mapped out. I'm not interested in removing my CPU to take readings, so if there is somebody with a multimeter and a socket 771 CPU I would like to verify some readings to ensure compatibility. From there it's just a matter of creating a spot for the pins to make contact. It can be done with either a conductive paint pin (circuit writing pin or automotive windshield defroster repair pin) or foil and adhesive. This of course has it's risks and requires some patients and attention to detail. I have specific details and pics to confirm my idea, but I'll get into that when there's somebody who's willing to try. I believe the green lands are the key here and would like to try those first before moving onto the red.

If it makes any difference, if I had an "X" series chipset board I would do it myself.


----------



## JWayne

Hi, anyone know difference in OC potential between *L*5420 E0 and *E*5420 E0? will E5420 overclock better due to higher TDP, or it is a same thing?

thanks!


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallo97*
> 
> It's a shame that the prices has rise so much! Nearly a year ago the price was like 20€ for a quad core xeon...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> Do agree.. just 2 months back I bought a 3353 (5430 equivalent) for $10.. now i cant dream of the same


On the other hand I don`t find the prices too much.
Recently I bought 7 processors at the current price range. In fact more than you pay as I have to pay a lot more for shipping and if I get them through USA then I have to wait about one and a half month and risk paying customs if something goes wrong.
Still I was able to upgrade 3 running systems and keep one E5450 spare in case it has to upgrade the L5420 if it is ever needed as my intention is to keep those 775 systems running till 2 next windows generations (LOL), as I don`t play any games at all.
Imagine the total upgrade cost for 3 systems was so low that let me be generous and have one in the drawer and buy a (actually two, one sold) spare mobo too.
I sold the rest 3 cpus quite cheap, for example an E5440 (plus sticker) for less than I sold my Q6600.

As I had said instead of upgrading my HD3450 that has no hardware acceleration of Flash, and could not play smoothly youtube 1080p, to a HD6450, which is an old vga chip, I upgraded the E5200 to a L5420 and now Flash is OK and the rest system is faster as well. So fast I can be lazy enough to power on my other system - "fastest" - for video editing.
Who buys a HD6450 when he can spend the same to an L5420?

Of course I`d like to pay less, who doesn`t agree.
Right now the overpriced are E5450, X5460 and X5470 but if anyone wants the top then he pays so.
There is no question about Q9550 prices. Even a Q8200 is way overpriced.

What I know is there are too many with this Xeon mod that their heatsink costs more than the Xeon itself.









Xeon Power !


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWayne*
> 
> Hi, anyone know difference in OC potential between *L*5420 E0 and *E*5420 E0? will E5420 overclock better due to higher TDP, or it is a same thing?
> 
> thanks!


a) One who buys a L5420 then does not overclock it. It is meant for low consumption, low noise. My P5QL-E + L5420 + HD3450 must consume 50W from my estimation (new energy meter is on the way as the old went bad). With the E5200 consumption was 43W measured by a wall energy meter (and double checked with a multimeter`s amperage measurement)
It is a SILENT system.

b) one who wants to overclock does not buy a E5420. He buys it cause it is cheap

So I guess your question is pointless. If you still want to OC any of the two then go buy the first one you see, it won`t make any difference anyway. You`ll run out of (mobos) FSB anyway...


----------



## JWayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> a) One who buys a L5420 then does not overclock it. It is meant for low consumption, low noise. My P5QL-E + L5420 + HD3450 must consume 50W from my estimation (new energy meter is on the way as the old went bad). With the E5200 consumption was 43W measured by a wall energy meter (and double checked with a multimeter`s amperage measurement)
> It is a SILENT system.
> 
> b) one who wants to overclock does not buy a E5420. He buys it cause it is cheap
> 
> So I guess your question is pointless. If you still want to OC any of the two then go buy the first one you see, it won`t make any difference anyway. You`ll run out of (mobos) FSB anyway...


wh not? I OCed Celeron 420









ps, of course I buy it because it is cheap







my MOBO + RAM can do 500+ FSB with stock voltages, just wondering If L5420 can do the same as E5420.


----------



## patentman

Well, it may not hit 500FSB with a quad core, and most probably it won`t.
If your goal is 3750Mhz then go for a E5440 regardless if it is C0 or E0. Look for the cheaper. And forget E5420, except if your goal is to achieve the best for the money but sure 3750 seems way too much as I see it.
From what I believe stepping is more critical to OC on high end models, where you ask going for more than 4Ghz.
Even my X5450 C0 could do 4Ghz just for fun. Only that X series requires more Vcore.


----------



## JWayne

I understand I won't hit 3.8 Ghz, just wanted to state I'm not limited with that part of configuration (FSB).. I found L5420 cheap but E5420 are not much expensive.

It'd be nice to have 3,4 Ghz stable for everyday use, at low VCore and with less heat than E5420


----------



## Weshhh

Well guys i bought some pin mod stickers, they should be here within 38 days -.-'.
Hope everything will install fine on my evga 780i sli.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I know why the mod Doesn't work on X38/X48 chipsets. I posted it a while back and the issue is most likely a physical one not software. I have some suggestions to try that aren't very difficult for somebody with an X series chipset who is willing. This is new territory for this mod and being the first to try pretty much makes you a guinea pig. A multimeter is very much recommended for this endeavor if somebody is willing to try.


I have a multimeter and soldering skills (i have done PLL and Vmods before)


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> I have a multimeter and soldering skills (i have done PLL and Vmods before)


Oh no, lets not get carried away now







We can start slow and make this mod reversible if needed. Heat and soldering isn't a good idea for this mod. If you short something, your board will likely never boot again. I'd (and you) like to avoid that. Lets do some measurements first. See the attached pics for your reference. Something I'd like to point out is that although many of the lands are electrically the same, they are divided on the PCB. You can see this pretty clearly in the pics. I believe this allows you to turn off certain features while leaving others on. Combining two separate zones as I will call them from here out may cause undesired operation. What is very difficult to see is how many zones there actually are in rows "A" through "E". This is why you need to be very careful and make sure your readings are correct. Also be careful not to touch anywhere on the bottom of the CPU while measuring to avoid bad readings.

I tried to make this simple and color coded. The lands in the green boxes are the ones missing on socket 771 CPU's. Lands with dots of the same color should be a short (~0-1 Ohm) when measuring resistance, no matter the placement of the meter leads. Dots of different colors should have varying resistance depending on the position of your meter leads but shouldn't be a short.
_Edit for my crappy automotive multimeter..._



On another note if you (or somebody else...hint hint) have a camera with a good macro setting a pic of the lands that aren't used in this mod would be great. What I would like to see is how the zones are divided around them as shown in the pics I upped. They would be the red circles in the image on my previous post.


----------



## soco

Hi. I have been lurking on this thread for several weeks and finally have completed this mod.

First I just want to say thanks for posting all of the useful information it was a big help.

Currently running x5470 @ 4ghz @ 1.3 v. Motherboard is evga 780i with stock p10 bios.
It works great and is not missing any cpu instructions / vt and cpu throttling works fine.
I've tried pushing it further up to (4.25ghz) but the temperatures get out of hand. I am using a ninja scythe cooler without the fan attached -- just the heatsink.

In case this helps anyone I was unsuccessful on first boot attempt because the sticker was not exactly in the right spot.
After moving it a bit it booted up on the second attempt.


----------



## Vanquished

Would the X5355 be a decent choice for this mod? The other cpus seem to be cheapest when buying a pair and I don't have the extra for that right now.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Oh no, lets not get carried away now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can start slow and make this mod reversible if needed. Heat and soldering isn't a good idea for this mod. If you short something, your board will likely never boot again. I'd (and you) like to avoid that. Lets do some measurements first. See the attached pics for your reference. Something I'd like to point out is that although many of the lands are electrically the same, they are divided on the PCB. You can see this pretty clearly in the pics. I believe this allows you to turn off certain features while leaving others on. Combining two separate zones as I will call them from here out may cause undesired operation. What is very difficult to see is how many zones there actually are in rows "A" through "E". This is why you need to be very careful and make sure your readings are correct. Also be careful not to touch anywhere on the bottom of the CPU while measuring to avoid bad readings.
> 
> I tried to make this simple and color coded. The lands in the green boxes are the ones missing on socket 771 CPU's. Lands with dots of the same color should be a short (~0-1 Ohm) when measuring resistance, no matter the placement of the meter leads. Dots of different colors should have varying resistance depending on the position of your meter leads but shouldn't be a short.
> _Edit for my crappy automotive multimeter..._
> 
> 
> 
> On another note if you (or somebody else...hint hint) have a camera with a good macro setting a pic of the lands that aren't used in this mod would be great. What I would like to see is how the zones are divided around them as shown in the pics I upped. They would be the red circles in the image on my previous post.


these are picture are of 771 CPU(s)? we don't need a 775 CPU for reference do we? (not a problem if yes)


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soco*
> 
> Hi. I have been lurking on this thread for several weeks and finally have completed this mod.
> 
> First I just want to say thanks for posting all of the useful information it was a big help.
> 
> Currently running x5470 @ 4ghz @ 1.3 v. Motherboard is evga 780i with stock p10 bios.
> It works great and is not missing any cpu instructions / vt and cpu throttling works fine.
> I've tried pushing it further up to (4.25ghz) but the temperatures get out of hand. I am using a ninja scythe cooler without the fan attached -- just the heatsink.
> 
> In case this helps anyone I was unsuccessful on first boot attempt because the sticker was not exactly in the right spot.
> After moving it a bit it booted up on the second attempt.


Those scores look decent but from all the other previous ones it looks like your off by a bit even if you were running ddr2-800 @ 800mhz. I think @ 3.8ghz I broke 6000 by about 2-300 on cpumark. I'd question the boards north bridge. I suggest you try turning up the voltage @ the north bridge/mcp to 1.65v to see if your scores pickup a bit.

Still that's a good overclock, just not very strong scores. I will say don't count on playing games that require heavy muscle on that setup, the physics scores are probably going to hurt you. However, as long as you are happy with how the machine runs it is great.

Congrats on joining the socket 771 club.

Nic


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanquished*
> 
> Would the X5355 be a decent choice for this mod? The other cpus seem to be cheapest when buying a pair and I don't have the extra for that right now.


Buy my already tested x5460 c0? It is ready for install, the ebay buyer flaked on me and I could part it as I kinda wanna keep my ram.

Nic


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Do u guys think my x5460 at 4.4ghz will bottleneck a gtx 770?
> 
> Was going to get a 760 but found 770's for $310
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Somewhat?

At 4.4 you are looking at slightly better performance then stock i5-2500k. Compared to i7 3770k or 4770k yes, you will see a bottleneck but that would be in cpu intensive games. In most games that are gpu heavy you are not going to see much of a difference.

When I had a 7970 Matrix Platinum, I ran it at identical settings that [H]ocp used in Crysis 3 and got nearly the same FPS, just a bit lower, 3-4%. They were using an oc'ed 3770k or 2600k and I had my Q9650 at 4.45.


----------



## Vanquished

Got a nice surprise when opened the box with the gigabyte ep35 board I got. It came with a zalman heatsink too! Maybe I won't need this new one I've got. Anyways I plugged it in just to make sure it turns on ok http://i.imgur.com/qWCMG3Ll.jpg and though extremely dusty it does work. Now I just need to find a case for it and I can start testing this ram to see what it can do.


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Right now using Giga EP45T-USB3P, rev 1.0. same problem.


Try this Beta BIOS. It's version F2i and as I looked into it I noticed that it already has the latest Xeon microcodes in there.
So the missing instructions like SSE 4.1, VT-x and EIST should work with this one:
http://herebetwig.com/pub/permanent/45tusb3p.zip
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbendorf*
> 
> ...
> 
> Is there a primer on the cpu microcodes, etc. I have looked at postings on this site and as this MB is using an AMD CPU, are the microcodes MB specific, or are they generic, as I doubt that is MB is one that has been modded by many members if any.
> 
> Anyway, thanks again for the help and if you have any more ideas let me now.
> 
> Rich


What exact mainboard do you have? Shuttle with G41 Chipset? If it has an AMI, AWARD or Phoenix BIOS I may be able to insert the microcodes. Do you have a BIOS download link?

EDIT: Oh and about your questions:
Microcodes are a kind of patch for mainboards. They include basic informations and bugfixes for CPUs. These codes come from Intel or AMD themselves. The mainboards of the different brands handle it very different if there are no microcodes for a CPU that has been inserted to a mainboard. Some of them (in most cases large makers like HP, Dell, IBM ...) won't boot at all. Some boot but will not work properly or will miss some features or will have some strange behavior (misreading of temps, voltages ...).
And some may even work flawless.
Microcodes usually get updated with new BIOS releases so if you have a mainboard and plan on using a new CPU with it (that may wasn't availible back when the mainboard was bought) you might want to upgrade the BIOS first to make sure the CPU ist supported.
As an addition microcodes can also be loaded by the software/OS that you use. This might be helpful if the mainboard can start with the cpu but the OS applies some "fixes" with updated microcodes to bypass errors that the CPU might have.

Maybe some of you remember the Pentium (1) Bug. As far as I know ALL CPUs have all kind of minor errors by design, most of them may never occur and most of them get fixed by microcodes right from the start. Some major errors (like the Pentium Bug) surface more often and so they usually need to be fixed fast and also often result in a new stepping of the CPU being produced.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Do u guys think my x5460 at 4.4ghz will bottleneck a gtx 770?
> 
> Was going to get a 760 but found 770's for $310
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I had a X3370 (which is a Q9650 E0) @ 3,8GHz in my P45 GigaByte Board with 8GB DDR2-800 CL4 (or up to DDR2-1066 CL5) and have been using a ASUS GTX680 DC2T for about a year now. The GTX 680 is exactly the same as the GTX 770 with a little lower clocks. My ASUS DC2T is a heavy overclocked version (boost GPU clocks are 1267 and because of the great cooling it keeps that clock all the time). So it should be a little faster than a stock GTX 770 although the memory clocks are lower (I have around 1600MHz compared to 1750 the 770 has).

Anyway I think my CPU holds the GTX 680/770 back just a little in some very demanding games. As some people here already mentioned a Xeon X54xx, X33xx, or a C2Q Q95xx overclocked to about 4 - 4,2GHz will reach an estimated gaming performance of a small i5-2320 or i5-3330. The Sandy Bridgy and Ivy Bridge i5 Quads are about 20-40% faster than a C2Q compared clock-to-clock. And the Haswell i5(-4xxx) again are about 5-15% faster than a Sandy or Ivy Bridge at the same clock speed. So the gap gets even bigger to a C2Q.

Nevertheless I am still amazed of how well my sys keeps up with actual gaming rigs. Keep in mind that the latest C2Q and Xeon CPUs that we use here were released in 2008 (some of the Xeons even in late 2007). If you buy a performance i7 (like the -7-4770(K) ... not an ethusiast sockel 2011 one) you get about 50-60% more overall performance to an C2Q/Xeon that's a little overclocked.
I think that's quite shabby in 6 years! Think back to the times of the Pentium 1 - 4 or Athlons. Even the first dual cores. In 6 years the performance of the processors was increased multiple times.
The fault right now is that only very few software makes use of more than 4 cores ... or even 2 cores ... hell some of the programs still only use one core/thread. So these big chips with 6 or more cores are pretty much useless and overpriced. Even the AMD FX 8xxx models could perform better than they do if the software would be more optimized for mulitple threads or in that case for the FX architecture. Batllefield 4 is a good example of how it could be because the FX series perform pretty good in that game.
And the clocks do almost not increase over the past few years. We are still in the 3-4GHz range. So no multiplications here like we saw back in the age of Pentium 3, 4 and Athlon XP, 64 and so on.
Intel is lazy because AMD cannot quite keep up.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucho*
> 
> The fault right now is that only very few software makes use of more than 4 cores ... or even 2 cores ... hell some of the programs still only use one core/thread. So these big chips with 6 or more cores are pretty much useless and overpriced. Even the AMD FX 8xxx models could perform better than they do if the software would be more optimized for mulitple threads or in that case for the FX architecture. Batllefield 4 is a good example of how it could be because the FX series perform pretty good in that game.


Try playing Rome II: Total War at full [email protected] When I say "full Ultra" I mean it. Put everything at max.

My former [email protected] GHz had the following CPU usage in that game:

Core 0: 100%
Core 1: 65%
Core 2: 100%
Core 3: 50%

Pretty sure that you as well as your CPU will greatly enjoy the stress. I am writing this since apparently you can't find anything that will use all four cores of your CPU and you appear to think that the people who built 4 core CPUs are slightly ******ed.

The fault is not with CPU designers but probably that you play Tetris type games at 1024X768.


----------



## furion223

Hello there, i got an issue with my xeon,

I installed a xeon 5450 on my asus p5bse, at first it wouldn't start, it gave me the "more power" error but i updated my bios with the microcodes and then it posted fine, however now it posts fine but won't boot windows, tried to remove most of my stuff from the computer, only left 1 ram and tried booting into ubuntu via a usb, it booted fine, but as soon as i connect my hdd and try to boot windows it gets to the point where it states Starting windows, and then in a matter of 10-30 seconds it reboots to the bios screen.

Any ideas on this??


----------



## Vanquished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Try playing Rome II: Total War at full [email protected] When I say "full Ultra" I mean it. Put everything at max.
> 
> My former [email protected] GHz had the following CPU usage in that game:
> 
> Core 0: 100%
> Core 1: 65%
> Core 2: 100%
> Core 3: 50%
> 
> Pretty sure that you as well as your CPU will greatly enjoy the stress. I am writing this since apparently you can't find anything that will use all four cores of your CPU and you appear to think that the people who built 4 core CPUs are slightly ******ed.
> 
> The fault is not with CPU designers but probably that you play Tetris type games at 1024X768.


Yea I can't believe he forgot rome total war like that I mean only listing bf4 and excluding that other game is terrible









His point was there still isn't a lot of software that properly takes advantage of multiple cores. BF4 and Rome 2 are good examples of games that take advantage of quad-core cpus and it's getting better but it just takes a while.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> these are picture are of 771 CPU(s)? we don't need a 775 CPU for reference do we? (not a problem if yes)


Yes the pic is of a socket 775 CPU. We need to copy the input/output of the missing lands onto the Socket 771 CPU. By adding them to the socket 771 CPU, the unused pins in the socket will have the proper voltage and return path. This should allow the motherboard to complete a post and thus boot. that's my theory anyway.

look at the earlier attached image of the CPU land layout for reference. The red circles are CPU pads that don't get used in the mod. The green circles are socket pins that don't get used in the mod. So why does this matter? Here's my theory:
One of the functions of a Xeon processor is it supports ECC memory and cache. Now on a regular (non X) chipset board this isn't an issue because the chipset doesn't support ECC and can't check for this function. The X series of chipsets do support ECC memory and know the processor does as well. During the POST it checks for this function, but the test can't complete due to the CPU and socket pins not making contact. Granted Vcc is used for multiple functions including FSB Termination voltage, but Vtt in the BIOS settings us usually specifically RAM related. As I said this is my theory and the evidence seems to support it.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furion223*
> 
> Hello there, i got an issue with my xeon,
> 
> I installed a xeon 5450 on my asus p5bse, at first it wouldn't start, it gave me the "more power" error but i updated my bios with the microcodes and then it posted fine, however now it posts fine but won't boot windows, tried to remove most of my stuff from the computer, only left 1 ram and tried booting into ubuntu via a usb, it booted fine, but as soon as i connect my hdd and try to boot windows it gets to the point where it states Starting windows, and then in a matter of 10-30 seconds it reboots to the bios screen.
> 
> Any ideas on this??


Did you also upgrade any Option Rom as RAID Rom (if mobo has any) or LAN Option Rom or other?
Did you just added the microcodes but deleted none? It would be better if you deleted F34, F44, F47 (what I delete) and add the Xeon microcodes so final size of the P6 microcode table remains the same.

Sounds like either the SATA controller is jammed though the bios or the windows installation needs a repair.
Of course check if you set in bios the HDD controller be at AHCI or RAID mode while windows installation was made in IDE mode (then it won`t boot anymore).

Take seriously having an image of your HDD using Norton Ghost 15 or later.
It supports even RAID disks.
In any case it needs about 10 mins to make the HDD working again as it was the time of the image taken.
THE tool. Delete all the other nonsense tools and have this one work for you.


----------



## soco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> Those scores look decent but from all the other previous ones it looks like your off by a bit even if you were running ddr2-800 @ 800mhz. I think @ 3.8ghz I broke 6000 by about 2-300 on cpumark. I'd question the boards north bridge. I suggest you try turning up the voltage @ the north bridge/mcp to 1.65v to see if your scores pickup a bit.
> 
> Still that's a good overclock, just not very strong scores. I will say don't count on playing games that require heavy muscle on that setup, the physics scores are probably going to hurt you. However, as long as you are happy with how the machine runs it is great.
> 
> Congrats on joining the socket 771 club.
> 
> Nic


There seems to be a direct correlation between ram clock speed and physics score. I went from ddr2 @ 800 to 960 and my score jumped up 30 points. However, only increasing the fsb going over 4ghz made marginal increases to this score. Also, playing around with voltages for other areas, such as mcp, did not make any difference.

What is your ram clocked at?


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> ...
> 
> Pretty sure that you as well as your CPU will greatly enjoy the stress. I am writing this since apparently you can't find anything that will use all four cores of your CPU and you appear to think that the people who built 4 core CPUs are slightly ******ed.
> ...


No that was entirely NOT my point. And I am not going to call someone ******ed because of his CPU or buying habits. Maybe you misunderstood me, sorry, my english isn't that great. I am from Austria and English is not my native language.

I AM aware that there is software out there that uses 4 or even more cores or threads. A lot of professional mathematic, physic, rendering and converting/encoding programs do that for many years now. And even games tend to benefit more of quad cores or dual cores with HT or AMD FX CPUs with modules. Battlefield 4 uses almost 100% on all of my 4 cores. And a bunch of other newer games also make good use of a quad core like Crysis 3.

My point was that we still ONLY have quad cores as top performance class CPUs and are still in the GHz ranges of 3-4GHz. As we can see with Sockel 2011 it is possible to have 6, 8 and even 10 core CPUs (WITH Hyperthreading) in a desktop system, but we couldn't really profit of it. If you use software that is optimized for more than 4 cores it is a great thing to have 6, 8 or 10 cores or even more (dual sockel). Furthermore my point was that even with an really old system you could hold up pretty good. In my second PC @ home I use a Q6700 @ 3,5Ghz and with a decent graphics card I can still play the latest and greatest games pretty good. And that Q6700 came out mid 2007. Just take that time perid of almost 7 years ... go back to the CPU generations before the Core series and compare. Let's say it's mid 2004 - little me went out back then and bought a P4 2,8GHz (200MHz FSB) and a i875P mainboard and 1GB DDR400 RAM. Wasn't even the best since there were already faster CPUs out there but anyway - now go back almost 7 years. So that's say late 1997 ... the same class you would buy back then was a Pentium II 300MHz with 66MHz FSB and maybe around 128MB SD-RAM.
Do you see the difference?
And I dare you to use any time point back then and go back 6-7 years and you will not find only a 50-60% performance increase like nowadays.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> ...
> 
> The fault is not with CPU designers but probably that you play Tetris type games at 1024X768.
> ...


Pointless comment since the lower you go with the resolution the better you show the performance of the CPU since you don't hit the GPU limit that quick.
And I never gave the CPU designers any fault, I blamed the software. So Intel even can rest on their throne (which they really actually seem to do) since there is no real need to push the CPU develpment forward. And if we suddenly need more cores and/or performance Intel already could deliver maybe a nice (real) 8 core i5 with 4GHz base clock.

@Vanquished
Yes that's what I meant. It's getting better - more and more games and applications support 4 or more cores, but still not many.

@furion223
That sounds like maybe the SATA controller setting is differnt than what you installed Windows at.
If the SATA controller was set to IDE / Legacy / Compatible and now is set to AHCI or RAID Windows cannot start because it tries to still boot from the controller set to IDE (and the driver fails). You should get the classic STOP 0x0000007b error.
Press F8 right after the POST screen of the BIOS right before Windows would start. If you get to the Windows boot menu choose to disable the automatic reboot on failure / bsod.
Windows should then show you the error instead of rebooting. If it is the above STOP message try to change the SATA controller setting.

It IS possible to change the SATA setting, but for that you should get into windows. There you could do some adjustments to force load the microsoft AHCI driver, IDE driver and even a RAID driver on boot so that you can change between the settings without getting a bsod.

Another possibility for that error may be that you connected the HDD to a different controller on your mainboard than the one you installed Windows with.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> Those scores look decent but from all the other previous ones it looks like your off by a bit even if you were running ddr2-800 @ 800mhz. I think @ 3.8ghz I broke 6000 by about 2-300 on cpumark. I'd question the boards north bridge. I suggest you try turning up the voltage @ the north bridge/mcp to 1.65v to see if your scores pickup a bit.
> 
> Still that's a good overclock, just not very strong scores. I will say don't count on playing games that require heavy muscle on that setup, the physics scores are probably going to hurt you. However, as long as you are happy with how the machine runs it is great.
> 
> Congrats on joining the socket 771 club.
> 
> Nic


My L5420 @2.5Ghz on a P5QL-E with 8GB Generic DDR2 800 5-5-5-15 did a 276.8 Physics score, which is indentical to the soco`s X5470 @4Ghz.
Huge difference.

So I guess RAM has nothing to do with it.
It must be an Asus thing as all my Asus with L5420, E5440, X5450, E5450 did better Physics scores than all the other mobos.

Maybe his cpu is throttling? Some part of it be in safe mode or ECC takes over and has to calculate again and again ?


----------



## bombastinator

I notice there are two sticker versions. Standard and v3.5. V3.5 has wider, narrower edge tabs. Which ones do i want?


----------



## Conroe278

I bought a X5460 and it runs way too hot. Idles 50c at stock. 80c under prime. I cant even run prime at 4ghz with it. (My E5450 runs that hot at 4.0!) I was planing on using this in my MSI p35 platinum and putting my E5450 in my Biostar G41 DVI. Maybe I should just return this one. I hoped to get another 200mhz with it but really it can only run 3.6ghz or so 24/7. Maybe there is a big difference between the "x" and the "e"? The seller also has some X5470s but exchanging a X5460 for one because it runs too hot would sound stupid.


----------



## soco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> My L5420 @2.5Ghz on a P5QL-E with 8GB Generic DDR2 800 5-5-5-15 did a 276.8 Physics score, which is indentical to the soco`s X5470 @4Ghz.
> Huge difference.
> 
> So I guess RAM has nothing to do with it.
> It must be an Asus thing as all my Asus with L5420, E5440, X5450, E5450 did better Physics scores than all the other mobos.
> 
> Maybe his cpu is throttling? Some part of it be in safe mode or ECC takes over and has to calculate again and again ?


"The Physics Test uses the Tokamak Physics Engine to perform a benchmark of how fast the CPU can calculate the physics interactions of several hundred objects colliding. This tests uses memory buffers totaling about 30MB per core."

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_test_info.html

1st screenshot no gpu oc
2nd is with gpu oc and 8x AA


----------



## soco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> I notice there are two sticker versions. Standard and v3.5. V3.5 has wider, narrower edge tabs. Which ones do i want?


I used v3.5 and just had to cut off a small piece on the the right side.


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soco*
> 
> I used v3.5 and just had to cut off a small piece on the the right side.


me too


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> I notice there are two sticker versions. Standard and v3.5. V3.5 has wider, narrower edge tabs. Which ones do i want?


I have used two kind of stickers. Both work OK. The V3.5 needs to be cut in the upper right corner a bit as already said.
Grab yourself a 8X magnifier. As long as it sticks then cannot be repositioned without having to peel off. So it is a lot better you get right on the first try.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soco*
> 
> "The Physics Test uses the Tokamak Physics Engine to perform a benchmark of how fast the CPU can calculate the physics interactions of several hundred objects colliding. This tests uses memory buffers totaling about 30MB per core."


Yes, but as I said it run at 800 5-5-5-15 with a Generic RAM on a P43 chipset.
So I have no advantage of the memory itself, as he must have run the test with way better settings than mine.
In fact I do have a disadvantage and should get lower scores.

Secondly ANY Asus mobo I benchmarked, P5QL-E, P5K-E WiFi/AP, P5Q Deluxe, P5Q Premium with ANY Xeon (L5420, E5440, X5450, E5450) with ANY ram (generic @800 CL5, branded with different chips than generic @800 CL5, Transcend AxeRam @1160 CL5, ADATA Xtreme @1066 CL5) in ANY of the Vista 64 or 7 64bit OS does a better physics score than others do with ANY other motherboard than Asus.

So I guess it is either an Asus thing or other Xeons throttle.
Asus has a good implementation of Intel Fast memory access and the trasanction booster.
So, yes more likely it is an Asus thing till someone finds out why my scores in ANY board/ram/xeon is better.
Sorry, I have no other motherboard brand to test. I buy only Asus from CUSL2 (about 1999) and later on.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conroe278*
> 
> I bought a X5460 and it runs way too hot. Idles 50c at stock. 80c under prime. I cant even run prime at 4ghz with it. (My E5450 runs that hot at 4.0!) I was planing on using this in my MSI p35 platinum and putting my E5450 in my Biostar G41 DVI. Maybe I should just return this one. I hoped to get another 200mhz with it but really it can only run 3.6ghz or so 24/7. Maybe there is a big difference between the "x" and the "e"? The seller also has some X5470s but exchanging a X5460 for one because it runs too hot would sound stupid.


A couple of pages back I said about E, X and going for over than 4Ghz.
Let me say some again.

X series runs at more Vcore either at stock or at the same freq than a OCed E series.
The higher the Vcore the higher temp, the higher temp the higher air temp of the case, the higher temp of the case the system altogether runs hotter, the hotter it runs the lower OC capability.

X5460 multiplier advantage over E5450 is not much to justify the price diff. You gain nothing compared to the money and more enough you get a high Vcore cpu that heats up itself and the system and in the end you get no advantage at all.

X5470 = overpriced. If you add the extra cost it needs on cooling then it does not worth the cost than a E5450. Either you get satisfied with a E5450 4Ghz max or go for an i5.
Will not easily hit over 4Ghz if cooling is not adequate no matter the good multi it has.

X5450 is cheap. It will do 4Ghz but on higher Vcore than E5450. Better set your goal at 3.8Ghz with it.

E5450 can do 4Ghz and will do if your mobo can. Overpriced.

Going for over 4Ghz is asking too much for a "cheap" mod. Simply sell your mobo/ram and go for i5 if speed is not fast for you than spend much on a X5470 and cooling.

Pick one that sounds right to you.


----------



## Conroe278

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> A couple of pages back I said about E, X and going for over than 4Ghz.
> Let me say some again.
> 
> X series runs at more Vcore either at stock or at the same freq than a OCed E series.
> The higher the Vcore the higher temp, the higher temp the higher air temp of the case, the higher temp of the case the system altogether runs hotter, the hotter it runs the lower OC capability.
> 
> X5460 multiplier advantage over E5450 is not much to justify the price diff. You gain nothing compared to the money and more enough you get a high Vcore cpu that heats up itself and the system and in the end you get no advantage at all.
> 
> X5470 = overpriced. If you add the extra cost it needs on cooling then it does not worth the cost than a E5450. Either you get satisfied with a E5450 4Ghz max or go for an i5.
> 
> X5450 is cheap. It will do 4Ghz but on higher Vcore than E5450. Better set your goal at 3.8Ghz with it.
> 
> E5450 can do 4Ghz and will do if your mobo can. Overpriced.
> 
> Pick one that sounds right to you.


They take the same voltage, both 1.225 stock, both 1.365 4ghz. The x just runs 10c+ hotter at the same speed and voltage. Reset the HSF and got the same temps. I put My E5450 back in...much better.

Maybe I'll just put it in my P5WDH. It has the VRM and HSF for it. The Asus websites says it will only run it at 266x9 anyway. (45nm defaults to 1066 bus, half multipliers are not supported)


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conroe278*
> 
> They take the same voltage, both 1.225 stock, both 1.356 4ghz. The x just runs 10c+ hotter at the same speed and voltage.
> 
> Maybe I'll just put it in my P5WDH. It has the VRM and HSF for it. It Asus websites says it will only run it at 266x9 anyway. (45nm defaults to 1066 bus, half multipliers are not supported)


That`s another thing. That both at same Vcore/speed one runs cooler than the other.
Normally at the same speed E5450 should require lower Vcore thus lowering the temp.
But if one runs hotter than the other check again thermal paste. Maybe one IHS is warped.
Comparing my X5450 C0 to the E5450 E0 I did not saw such a difference.


----------



## Conroe278

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> That`s another thing. That both at same Vcore/speed one runs cooler than the other.
> Normally at the same speed E5450 should require lower Vcore thus lowering the temp.
> But if one runs hotter than the other check again thermal paste. Maybe one IHS is warped.
> Comparing my X5450 C0 to the E5450 E0 I did not saw such a difference.


I think it is the heat spreader.


----------



## bombastinator

There is a very good chance I will be picking up a sheet of 18 v.3.5 stickers unless someone here has a few to sell. I put up a wanted post in the marketplace, but the prices I am seing are not acceptable to me. I'm not really up for paying $4 a piece for them. I think I'd rather buy a sheet and part out my spares for $1-2 a piece.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Yes the pic is of a socket 775 CPU. We need to copy the input/output of the missing lands onto the Socket 771 CPU. By adding them to the socket 771 CPU, the unused pins in the socket will have the proper voltage and return path. This should allow the motherboard to complete a post and thus boot. that's my theory anyway.
> 
> look at the earlier attached image of the CPU land layout for reference. The red circles are CPU pads that don't get used in the mod. The green circles are socket pins that don't get used in the mod. So why does this matter? Here's my theory:
> One of the functions of a Xeon processor is it supports ECC memory and cache. Now on a regular (non X) chipset board this isn't an issue because the chipset doesn't support ECC and can't check for this function. The X series of chipsets do support ECC memory and know the processor does as well. During the POST it checks for this function, but the test can't complete due to the CPU and socket pins not making contact. Granted Vcc is used for multiple functions including FSB Termination voltage, but Vtt in the BIOS settings us usually specifically RAM related. As I said this is my theory and the evidence seems to support it.


how would we go about making the connections?


----------



## ComputerNutt197

WELL MY p5w dh deluxe 975x board worked great with an e8400 and newest bios I cut the socket and installed my modded Xeon x5450 e0 no boot now no chips will boot in it anymore this board was like new condition had everything that came with it. now fans spin nothing else no boot reset cmos several times installed e4500 xeon x3220 lga 775 e 8400 e660 nothing works now scratching my head pins are fine I have a 20x eye loupe I can see pins perfectly all good no sign of damage to caps nothing visible unknown problems now I was going to sell this!







Any ideas I have run out?


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> how would we go about making the connections?


With the afore mentioned circuit writer pin if available or making a simple adapter with foil and adhesive. I know how I'd like to procede, I just wnat to verify the "zones" I mentioned in my previous post are the same on a socket 771 CPU. It should all be the same.


----------



## spudbone

I'm getting 4.225GHZ with an x5260 (C0 stepping) Dual core in an Asus P5N-E SLI 1333FSB board. Not tried a quad yet but as soon as I see an x5450 at a decent price, I will give it a go.

http://valid.canardpc.com/kaz3fe
Vcore on Auto, G-skill PC8500 memory @ 5-5-5-15-2T, NB core at 1.56volts. Zalman CNPS-10x air cooled.
50C cores at rest, 72C under full load with Prime95.

I can run this proc at 4.0ghz all day with Prime95 and no issues - can't yet make that claim with 4.225. I did hit 4.37ghz with OCZ PC800 memory, but not too stable.

I believe I am noticing the mobo is quite sensitive to memory speed. Even with the faster PC8500, there are holes where the system either won't post or blue-screens during prime95, and that is not really pushing the mem speed all that hard. Even at 4.0ghz it seems once I get close to mem clock 1000mhz the mobo starts to get finicky and I have to work past the dead spots. I'm still keeping mem voltage at rated 2.1volts since I'm still less that the 1066 native speed rating. As the P5N-E max memory speed is PC800, I'm sure I need to get a better motherboard to reach higher speeds.

Now I say the above expecting the x5260 to actually reach above 4.0ghz in the board, but I could be spinning my wheels if it simply won't push much higher.

spud


----------



## dbk123

I have a dell studio 540s with an e7400..its a g45 chipset mobo with cpu support upto q9xxx..wondering if i could get this to work. The bios offers zero overclocking capabilities.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furion223*
> 
> Hello there, i got an issue with my xeon,
> 
> I installed a xeon 5450 on my asus p5bse, at first it wouldn't start, it gave me the "more power" error but i updated my bios with the microcodes and then it posted fine, however now it posts fine but won't boot windows, tried to remove most of my stuff from the computer, only left 1 ram and tried booting into ubuntu via a usb, it booted fine, but as soon as i connect my hdd and try to boot windows it gets to the point where it states Starting windows, and then in a matter of 10-30 seconds it reboots to the bios screen.
> 
> Any ideas on this??


I modded the bios although it was not just like P5K/P5Q procedure and had to replace the whole P6 microcode table with a modded one at the same size of your bios.
Should work but can`t guarantee.

This mainboard has limited support for 1333bus as I saw on Asus.

p5b-se-asus-1103-xeon-UNTESTED.zip 513k .zip file


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Yes the pic is of a socket 775 CPU. We need to copy the input/output of the missing lands onto the Socket 771 CPU. By adding them to the socket 771 CPU, the unused pins in the socket will have the proper voltage and return path. This should allow the motherboard to complete a post and thus boot. that's my theory anyway.
> 
> look at the earlier attached image of the CPU land layout for reference. The red circles are CPU pads that don't get used in the mod. The green circles are socket pins that don't get used in the mod. So why does this matter? Here's my theory:
> One of the functions of a Xeon processor is it supports ECC memory and cache. Now on a regular (non X) chipset board this isn't an issue because the chipset doesn't support ECC and can't check for this function. The X series of chipsets do support ECC memory and know the processor does as well. During the POST it checks for this function, but the test can't complete due to the CPU and socket pins not making contact. Granted Vcc is used for multiple functions including FSB Termination voltage, but Vtt in the BIOS settings us usually specifically RAM related. As I said this is my theory and the evidence seems to support it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> how would we go about making the connections?


Not to "toot" my horn here, but it is interesting I see this because a month or more ago I posted on here that I thought something with the socket or the chipset was wired such it would not work with the 771. Well this sure is a good idea as to what the real problem is with that. I think this is worth investigating. I am not sure at the moment how to go about that.


----------



## x11nt4

I have a ? for all of you fellow LGA 771 hackers here. Have you noticed if the CPU Core temps are unrealistically high? My E5450 is showing like up to 104c at full tilt under stress testing







What I find curious, which makes me think this is wrong, is the fact that the temp jumps up instantly when the stress testing (AIDA64 BTW ) starts. Then drops instantly back down to about 60c core 33c cpu temp. I have put a thermal probe on the cpu and it shows about 54c at full tilt. My infrared thermometer is showing about the same when pointed at the HSF base, and around the edges of the socket. So I am trying to figure out if this 99c - 104c is right, and if so if that means something is wrong with the IHS of the CPU? It does not crash when it gets that hot. Nor does it feel that hot to the touch either.

The other thing, this GA EP45T-UD3LR board I am using seems to have a hard time providing enough current to the CPU through its VR's which get to about 65c under full load. I have a fan on the situation but I think I need to devise a heatsink for these guys. BTW, with these power limitations I seem to only get a solid 4.25GHz @ 1.396v 500 Bus right now. Which is still a healthy over clock to be sure.

I have modded the bios revision F10 with the microcode update to enable SSE4 and VT-x. If anyone wants it, I will post it on this forum.


----------



## patentman

Nice result







but 1.4V is quite much. I mention it so others should be aware of this.


----------



## mumala

Hello again , i'm back with updates. I have installed a xeon E5440 with adapter on my Asrock P45X3 Deluxe with no problems at stock speed (needed a cmos clear because it ran at 2.0ghz at first) , cpu-z says i have sse4.1 so its all ok. Temps are a bit high, @45 celsius on idle and 60+ in full load. Tonight i will test gaming performance and stability.


----------



## Butternut101

Ok so I was able to get this mod working great without a bios mod on the gigabyte g41 spt2 board and now a friend just gave me a working asus rampage formula with an X48 for free and I really want to try it on the board. now I haven't fully read prior pages but I remember someone being able to do it...which also show on the list of board that it worked on...so now my question is, is there anyone with the modded bios that already has them in it? or is there anyone with better knowledge of how to mod the bios? id give it a shot but I really don't want to ruin this board


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> I have a ? for all of you fellow LGA 771 hackers here. Have you noticed if the CPU Core temps are unrealistically high? My E5450 is showing like up to 104c at full tilt under stress testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I find curious, which makes me think this is wrong, is the fact that the temp jumps up instantly when the stress testing (AIDA64 BTW ) starts. Then drops instantly back down to about 60c core 33c cpu temp. I have put a thermal probe on the cpu and it shows about 54c at full tilt. My infrared thermometer is showing about the same when pointed at the HSF base, and around the edges of the socket. So I am trying to figure out if this 99c - 104c is right, and if so if that means something is wrong with the IHS of the CPU? It does not crash when it gets that hot. Nor does it feel that hot to the touch either.
> 
> The other thing, this GA EP45T-UD3LR board I am using seems to have a hard time providing enough current to the CPU through its VR's which get to about 65c under full load. I have a fan on the situation but I think I need to devise a heatsink for these guys. BTW, with these power limitations I seem to only get a solid 4.25GHz @ 1.396v 500 Bus right now. Which is still a healthy over clock to be sure.
> 
> I have modded the bios revision F10 with the microcode update to enable SSE4 and VT-x. If anyone wants it, I will post it on this forum.


I'm almost positive your heat sink isn't making proper contact. What you describe is the classic symptom of it. Make sure it's not loose, and in the case of some coolers such as Corsair water coolers, they can be resting on the capacitors near the socket. the latter problem is resolved by rotating the water block 90 degrees.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> Not to "toot" my horn here, but it is interesting I see this because a month or more ago I posted on here that I thought something with the socket or the chipset was wired such it would not work with the 771. Well this sure is a good idea as to what the real problem is with that. I think this is worth investigating. I am not sure at the moment how to go about that.


It's not too difficult just need somebody with an X series chipset to try, I have the procedures ready. IMO a circuit writing pen would be ideal, but I doubt many people have those laying around. Windshield defogger kits are often used in BSEL and VID mods and I imagine one would work well for this too. I ran across some Pics I took of my X5460 and was able to get a good view of how the lands in rows AM and AN are divided on it. This should be the starting point for this mod.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butternut101*
> 
> Ok so I was able to get this mod working great without a bios mod on the gigabyte g41 spt2 board and now a friend just gave me a working asus rampage formula with an X48 for free and I really want to try it on the board. now I haven't fully read prior pages but I remember someone being able to do it...which also show on the list of board that it worked on...so now my question is, is there anyone with the modded bios that already has them in it? or is there anyone with better knowledge of how to mod the bios? id give it a shot but I really don't want to ruin this board


Don't count on it working for this mod. Read my posts from the last few days and see what you think. Yes there is risk involved, but such is the nature of this mod anyway. Being the first to try something always risky, but nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## kataomoi

I picked up a E5450 and did the mod and I'm running with it right now with no overclock but I'm having some strange problems and I hope someone can tell me what I did wrong. What is happening is I'm getting these horizontal red line flashing occasionally, the screen cuts out to a black screen for a few seconds before coming back (no video driver failure), sometimes when I restart my computer the computer completely shuts off as if it failed or something and recycles a few times, when I go into the bios after a restart it tells me that overclocking failed because of voltage changes etc but I'm not overclocking, during the post screen it sometimes doesn't show that I'm using a E5450 xeon @ 3.0ghz but I can still go straight to windows.

My motherboard is a Gigabyte EP45-UD3L with the latest official firmware.

Any ideas what I did wrong?


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I'm almost positive your heat sink isn't making proper contact. What you describe is the classic symptom of it. Make sure it's not loose, and in the case of some coolers such as Corsair water coolers, they can be resting on the capacitors near the socket. the latter problem is resolved by rotating the water block 90 degrees.
> 
> It's not too difficult just need somebody with an X series chipset to try, I have the procedures ready. IMO a circuit writing pen would be ideal, but I doubt many people have those laying around. Windshield defogger kits are often used in BSEL and VID mods and I imagine one would work well for this too. I ran across some Pics I took of my X5460 and was able to get a good view of how the lands in rows AM and AN are divided on it. This should be the starting point for this mod.


Well this is what I thought too. I am running a Coolermaster V8. It has even contact across the surface of the processor. I have already reseated this, new application of nano silver compound. I have tried a ( i think ) Zalman cooler I had laying around and it was the same result. These stick quite above anything that would be hitting. I come from the celeron era of lapping the processor and peltiers so I am not new to this btw. I am a computer tech/geek and I have built a ton of high end gaming systems. Usually when a heatsink is not absorbing the heat properly, you can feel the socket of the processor get burning hot because the heat has no where else to go. I can guarantee that 200f is hot enough to feel it outside of the processor surface. What is curious to me is the 30-40c difference between CPU temp and CORE temp. The core temps are pretty much identical, within a couple C of each other. I will probably try some arctic silver, but what I have has double the thermal conductivity, or at least that is what is said. I assume Intel has a thermistor built into each core, and what I am wondering if their resistance values might be different for a server processor than a standard 775 chip. I have heard people talk about lapping these LGA775 chips in the past. I have taken 775 chips apart and the IHS is soldered on to the core. I just wonder if there could be a heat transfer problem there to the IHS that is causing the temps to shoot to high.

About the rewire job, I think I will do this. Probably find some thin wire of some sort to solder across the terminals along the back side. I would like to see if my P5E would work with this. I just don't want to get into cutting traces. I hope that wont be needed.


----------



## furion223

Hey there, can anyone recommend me a mobo that will surely work with this mod?? been trying to get it to work with my asus p5b-se, but had little success, my computer would restart when reaching the "Starting Windows" screen. Only got it to boot once but then when i restarted it came back to the same problem. Could the temperature be the problem, currently got a stock cooler that came with my core 2 duo e7200.

Anyhow, any mobo's that will surely work with this?? even better the ones that have DDR3 support.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furion223*
> 
> Hey there, can anyone recommend me a mobo that will surely work with this mod?? been trying to get it to work with my asus p5b-se, but had little success, my computer would restart when reaching the "Starting Windows" screen. Only got it to boot once but then when i restarted it came back to the same problem. Could the temperature be the problem, currently got a stock cooler that came with my core 2 duo e7200.
> 
> Anyhow, any mobo's that will surely work with this?? even better the ones that have DDR3 support.


Try a different sticker. I had that problem on my EP43-UD3L. Changed the sticker, and it works great now.


----------



## soco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> I have a ? for all of you fellow LGA 771 hackers here. Have you noticed if the CPU Core temps are unrealistically high? My E5450 is showing like up to 104c at full tilt under stress testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I find curious, which makes me think this is wrong, is the fact that the temp jumps up instantly when the stress testing (AIDA64 BTW ) starts. Then drops instantly back down to about 60c core 33c cpu temp. I have put a thermal probe on the cpu and it shows about 54c at full tilt. My infrared thermometer is showing about the same when pointed at the HSF base, and around the edges of the socket. So I am trying to figure out if this 99c - 104c is right, and if so if that means something is wrong with the IHS of the CPU? It does not crash when it gets that hot. Nor does it feel that hot to the touch either.
> 
> The other thing, this GA EP45T-UD3LR board I am using seems to have a hard time providing enough current to the CPU through its VR's which get to about 65c under full load. I have a fan on the situation but I think I need to devise a heatsink for these guys. BTW, with these power limitations I seem to only get a solid 4.25GHz @ 1.396v 500 Bus right now. Which is still a healthy over clock to be sure.
> 
> I have modded the bios revision F10 with the microcode update to enable SSE4 and VT-x. If anyone wants it, I will post it on this forum.


Which program are you using to monitor your temperature? Are you adjusting tjmax?

Credit goes to tomshardware -- http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/intel-dts-specs,news-29460.html

45nm Xeon Quad-Core CPUs
Model....................................................Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
E7440, E7430, E7420.......................90°C
L7445...................................................80°C
X54xx series....................................... 85°C
E54xx series........................................85°C
L5408...................................................95°C
L5430, L5420, L5410........................70°C
X33xx....................................................95°C
L3360...................................................90°C
X33xx series........................................95°C
L3360...................................................90°C


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kataomoi*
> 
> I picked up a E5450 and did the mod and I'm running with it right now with no overclock but I'm having some strange problems and I hope someone can tell me what I did wrong. What is happening is I'm getting these horizontal red line flashing occasionally, the screen cuts out to a black screen for a few seconds before coming back (no video driver failure), sometimes when I restart my computer the computer completely shuts off as if it failed or something and recycles a few times, when I go into the bios after a restart it tells me that overclocking failed because of voltage changes etc but I'm not overclocking, during the post screen it sometimes doesn't show that I'm using a E5450 xeon @ 3.0ghz but I can still go straight to windows.
> 
> My motherboard is a Gigabyte EP45-UD3L with the latest official firmware.
> 
> Any ideas what I did wrong?


Ya I had this problem with my EP45T-UD3LR board. without knowing what memory you are running I can't tell you for sure, but mine has this issue with not enough voltage to the memory, and not enough to the MCH and MCH reference (tricky that reference voltage stuff! )

This post helped me get up to 500MHz bus speed. Hope this helps. - http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1331808


----------



## furion223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Try a different sticker. I had that problem on my EP43-UD3L. Changed the sticker, and it works great now.


Got 2 xeons, both do the same, could be some faulty stickers?? got 2 stickers from some guy in israel, they got a "T" written on them or sth like that. When i mounted the second sticker on the second CPU it worked, as soon as i assembled my unit and tried to start it, it would go back to the same reboot loop. Anyway to rule this out, got any store that sells some stickers, maybe some you know work, or just random ebay ???

One more question, could someone also recommend me a good enough cooler for this CPU?? Been looking at something in the likes of "Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO" would this work or is there anything better for that kind of money, around 50$


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soco*
> 
> Which program are you using to monitor your temperature? Are you adjusting tjmax?
> 
> Credit goes to tomshardware -- http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/intel-dts-specs,news-29460.html
> 
> 45nm Xeon Quad-Core CPUs
> Model....................................................Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
> E7440, E7430, E7420.......................90°C
> L7445...................................................80°C
> X54xx series....................................... 85°C
> E54xx series........................................85°C
> L5408...................................................95°C
> L5430, L5420, L5410........................70°C
> X33xx....................................................95°C
> L3360...................................................90°C
> X33xx series........................................95°C
> L3360...................................................90°C


I am just using the AIDA64 Extreme stress testing for the CPU, and noticed the built in monitoring shoot to the moon on temps. I will look at the TJ MAX setting and see if it helps. That was something else I thought about if the program was reading the temps correctly or not.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furion223*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Try a different sticker. I had that problem on my EP43-UD3L. Changed the sticker, and it works great now.
> 
> 
> 
> Got 2 xeons, both do the same, could be some faulty stickers?? got 2 stickers from some guy in israel, they got a "T" written on them or sth like that. When i mounted the second sticker on the second CPU it worked, as soon as i assembled my unit and tried to start it, it would go back to the same reboot loop. Anyway to rule this out, got any store that sells some stickers, maybe some you know work, or just random ebay ???
> 
> One more question, could someone also recommend me a good enough cooler for this CPU?? Been looking at something in the likes of "Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO" would this work or is there anything better for that kind of money, around 50$
Click to expand...

All I know is that I had that same problem with my P43, and a new sticker fixed it. I had two different kinds of stickers. The one you have to cut, and the one that you don't have to cut. The one that doesn't require cutting is what's been working best for me.

For a $50 cooler, I'd try to snag an H80 or H100. Even used. I'm sure you can find an H100 or H100i used for $50.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> About the rewire job, I think I will do this. Probably find some thin wire of some sort to solder across the terminals along the back side. I would like to see if my P5E would work with this. I just don't want to get into cutting traces. I hope that wont be needed.


There's no cutting or soldering required. To prove my theory or disprove it only requires a conductive paint pen (easiest) or foil and adhesive. I really recommend against solder for this until it is at least proven. Soldering leaves no room for error and greatly increases the chances of something going wrong. I will show the first part of the mod (row AN) for starters. If it doesn't work the we can move to part two (row A).

Red lines in following image are just for reference.
As you can see the land in position AN 28 is only about 55% there. Hopefully this wont be a problem. There is always the possibility of filling in the groove with resin before attempting the mod, but I will leave that up to you. The resin would need to be completely flush to allow the CPU to seat properly.


A few multimeter readings must be done before the mod to ensure things for a smoothly as possible. Some of the lands are voltage others are return. If they are shorted together, your board will likely never boot again. The readings before the mod must match the readings after the mod or there is something wrong. Let me know which method you would like to try and we can begin. A windshield defroster repair kit may be the easiest and can be had at most auto parts stores. The foil method will be more tedious given how small the area is. Let me know what you would like to try and we can get started.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furion223*
> 
> Hey there, can anyone recommend me a mobo that will surely work with this mod?? been trying to get it to work with my asus p5b-se, but had little success, my computer would restart when reaching the "Starting Windows" screen. Only got it to boot once but then when i restarted it came back to the same problem. Could the temperature be the problem, currently got a stock cooler that came with my core 2 duo e7200.
> 
> Anyhow, any mobo's that will surely work with this?? even better the ones that have DDR3 support.


Well my ga-EP45T-UD3LR worked out of the box with this. I did a microcode update to enable SSE4 and VT-x. Running PC2400 DDR3 @ 1666MHz 500 Bus right now.

Here are a couple videos I did for my youtube channel with the E5430 I was using at the time when I started this mod before i did the microcode update. Now using a E5450...


----------



## nixass

hi everyone!
i've been lurking this thread for a while and ordered e5430 and few dosen of adapters for my pq5..

but i have another, maybe interesting, question..
the other day i got this motherboard
http://www.asrock.com/mb/ATI/775Twins-HDTV/?cat=CPU
and Presler is best thing that this board can push so my question is.. could i put Dempsey Xeon (771 as well) on this board?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Xeon_microprocessors#.22Dempsey.22_.2865_nm.29
what are the odds that this stone age chipset (ati xpress 200) will support it?

dempsey xeons are really dirty cheap on ebay, for 15 bucks i could get e5080 which is singing on 3.7ghz..


----------



## kataomoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> Ya I had this problem with my EP45T-UD3LR board. without knowing what memory you are running I can't tell you for sure, but mine has this issue with not enough voltage to the memory, and not enough to the MCH and MCH reference (tricky that reference voltage stuff! )
> 
> This post helped me get up to 500MHz bus speed. Hope this helps. - http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1331808


For you, not having enough voltage to RAM caused the video problems too? I didn't overclock at all and left everything on auto so I figured I did something wrong but it's been "working" normally other than the video problems and other stuff I described. The video problem was definitely not happening before I put my E5450 in and was still using my Q6600 so I thought I did something wrong.

I'm not sure, but maybe my video problem is completely separate.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nixass*
> 
> hi everyone!
> i've been lurking this thread for a while and ordered e5430 and few dosen of adapters for my pq5..
> 
> but i have another, maybe interesting, question..
> the other day i got this motherboard
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/ATI/775Twins-HDTV/?cat=CPU
> and Presler is best thing that this board can push so my question is.. could i put Dempsey Xeon (771 as well) on this board?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Xeon_microprocessors#.22Dempsey.22_.2865_nm.29
> what are the odds that this stone age chipset (ati xpress 200) will support it?
> 
> dempsey xeons are really dirty cheap on ebay, for 15 bucks i could get e5080 which is singing on 3.7ghz..


It wouldn't be worth the effort. 95W and yet they're only a dual core. You're better off staying with the e5430 and your pq5.


----------



## nixass

i'll keep that e5430 and p5q, that's my main pc. but this asrock board i got for free and there was p4 630 inside.. so i thought why not try put xeon inside, for fun.. chipset is my only concern so advice would be helpful.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> There's no cutting or soldering required. To prove my theory or disprove it only requires a conductive paint pen (easiest) or foil and adhesive. I really recommend against solder for this until it is at least proven. Soldering leaves no room for error and greatly increases the chances of something going wrong. I will show the first part of the mod (row AN) for starters. If it doesn't work the we can move to part two (row A).
> 
> Red lines in following image are just for reference.
> As you can see the land in position AN 28 is only about 55% there. Hopefully this wont be a problem. There is always the possibility of filling in the groove with resin before attempting the mod, but I will leave that up to you. The resin would need to be completely flush to allow the CPU to seat properly.
> 
> 
> A few multimeter readings must be done before the mod to ensure things for a smoothly as possible. Some of the lands are voltage others are return. If they are shorted together, your board will likely never boot again. The readings before the mod must match the readings after the mod or there is something wrong. Let me know which method you would like to try and we can begin. A windshield defroster repair kit may be the easiest and can be had at most auto parts stores. The foil method will be more tedious given how small the area is. Let me know what you would like to try and we can get started.


For some reason I was thinking the pins on the socket came through to the back of the MB, which they dont. so no I would not solder. If I am understanding your theory here, are you wanting to create a link with the conductive pen to reconnect the signal from the cpu lands that are currently not connected, back to the correct pins on the socket? I have an LGA771 MB I can check voltages from these pins too.

I think your theory is a good one because I felt when I tried this, the bios was looking for a condition from the CPU that it was not seeing, thus it just said NO to a startup. But I am wondering, if this is an ECC related thing, could the bios be modded to not check for ECC capabilities from the CPU? I thought too, but it has been more than a month since I started this modding, that I had read the gigabyte X38 boards did work and it was only the ASUS that had this problem. Is that not the case ?


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> For some reason I was thinking the pins on the socket came through to the back of the MB, which they dont. so no I would not solder. If I am understanding your theory here, are you wanting to create a link with the conductive pen to reconnect the signal from the cpu lands that are currently not connected, back to the correct pins on the socket? I have an LGA771 MB I can check voltages from these pins too.
> 
> I think your theory is a good one because I felt when I tried this, the bios was looking for a condition from the CPU that it was not seeing, thus it just said NO to a startup. But I am wondering, if this is an ECC related thing, could the bios be modded to not check for ECC capabilities from the CPU? I thought too, but it has been more than a month since I started this modding, that I had read the gigabyte X38 boards did work and it was only the ASUS that had this problem. Is that not the case ?


Voltage readings in this case won't do any good there is too much circuitry involved. I do think we're on the same page here. We will basically be creating a new set of lands with the pain pen using the existing lands I have mapped out. When done the previously unused pins will make a complete circuit and the motherboard will hopefully boot. Conductive paint pin may not be the most rigorous media to use, but as long as you're not continuously removing the CPU it should be fine. It should be good enough to prove whether on not this will work. You'll need decent masking or electrical tape too. It can't allow the paint to get under it while drying. If you have the board out, look at the socket with the CPU in it and see if it looks like the pins in rows A 28 and AN 28 are making contact with the CPU. You'll probably need a magnifying glass or take a macro shot with a camera to be certain.
I know I'm not sharing all my info for this mod yet, but I want to be certain that all the steps are understood and done in order before beginning. The last person I spoke to about doing the mod up and fried their CPU before I even said what to do lol. Patients is the key here. I work on state of the art avionics so I'm confident in my methods. I have a two part goal here:
1. Get the mod to work in X series chipsets.
2. Don't fry the motherboard...

The only board I know of that worked was a gigabyte X38 series with a 33XX series Xeon CPU. All others I know of have failed no matter the brand. The issue is the POST so I doubt modding the bios will do any good as this is before the boot up sequence. Modding the BIOS in this fashion will likely create a board that never boots...


----------



## sjwaste

This is going to be a dumb question.

My x5470 showed up today. I'm going to install it later, but presuming that I can boot, what is the best program to be using to monitor temps and is there anything I need to modify to get accurate temps? The board is a Gigabyte P35-DS3L Rev 2 if that makes a difference. I modded the BIOS myself and posted it earlier in this thread, but give me a shout if you need it. I can repost.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwaste*
> 
> This is going to be a dumb question.
> 
> My x5470 showed up today. I'm going to install it later, but presuming that I can boot, what is the best program to be using to monitor temps and is there anything I need to modify to get accurate temps? The board is a Gigabyte P35-DS3L Rev 2 if that makes a difference. I modded the BIOS myself and posted it earlier in this thread, but give me a shout if you need it. I can repost.


Use CoreTemp, and adjust the temperatures to -15 (all cores). That'll change TJMax from 100 to 85, which the real TJMax is 85.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kataomoi*
> 
> For you, not having enough voltage to RAM caused the video problems too? I didn't overclock at all and left everything on auto so I figured I did something wrong but it's been "working" normally other than the video problems and other stuff I described. The video problem was definitely not happening before I put my E5450 in and was still using my Q6600 so I thought I did something wrong.
> 
> I'm not sure, but maybe my video problem is completely separate.


You went from a 1066 bus processor to a 1333 bus processor which would be like an overclock. So you might do a reset to optimal because I have noticed some "stickage" with bios settings.

Well, I didn't have lines like you describe, but the PCI-E goes through the MCH. Mine was freezes, or graphics wise, was the driver would not load or come up with garbled video then a reboot. But I am running an Radeon 5770. First thing I think of when I see lines on the screen is video card memory gone bad. Could have just been a coincidence. The suggested voltages on that page helped me a bunch even without overclocking. What I kept seeing over and over with these gigabyte boards is the importance to A reset bios to optimal B hit ctrl+F1 at the main bios screen to enable extra settings, and third was to manually set everything to what is stated in white to the left of the [AUTO] settings. people have been having issues with this board for years so there is a pretty good amount of stuff I found when I comes to voltages even if it is just stock settings. Manual set the PCI-E to 100MHz and "FAST" also seems to be a common response.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kataomoi*
> 
> For you, not having enough voltage to RAM caused the video problems too? I didn't overclock at all and left everything on auto so I figured I did something wrong but it's been "working" normally other than the video problems and other stuff I described. The video problem was definitely not happening before I put my E5450 in and was still using my Q6600 so I thought I did something wrong.
> 
> I'm not sure, but maybe my video problem is completely separate.


Here is a guide I also used. Very good. This was written by ProfJim at tweaktown forums...

Sometimes, a new mobo will have "issues" that include rebooting, instability, or boot loops.

The following is primarily for EP4x motherboards but might help other Gigabyte models.

The following settings should be set after you have loaded Optimized settings:

PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)

: [Auto] <--- set to 100

Performance Enhance

: [Turbo] <--- set to Standard when overclocking
Extreme Memory Profile ---- (X.M.P.) ---- : [Disabled] <--- Leave this Disabled

Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
CPU Vcore

1.?????

: [Auto] <--- set to the 1.????? value displayed in your bios
CPU Termination

1.200V*

: [Auto] <--- set to the value to the left (Auto over-volts this too much when overclocking) Auto is OK if not overclocking
CPU PLL

1.500V*

: [Auto] <--- set to the value to the left (Auto over-volts this too much when overclocking) Auto is OK if not overclocking

MCH/ICH
MCH Core

1.100V

: [Auto] <--- set to 1.20 for 2x2GB ram (1.24 - 1.26, or 1.05 might be needed)

ICH I/O

1.500V

: [Auto] <--- set to the value displayed in your bios
ICH Core

1.100V

: [Auto] <--- set to the value displayed in your bios

DRAM
DRAM Voltage

1.800V

: [Auto] <--- set to the max rated ram voltage (for most memory)

Advanced Settings

The following settings will improve system stability for overclocked systems.
Limit CPUID Max. to 3

: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect

: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)

: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support

: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support

: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2 (TM2)

: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function

: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology

: [Disabled] <--- Enabled if you use Vmware/Virtual PC

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect

: [Enabled] <--- set to Disabled when overclocking (this must be enabled to flash or boot from a USB drive)

These settings will eliminate many mobo problems unless there are hardware and/or cable connection problems.

===============


----------



## kataomoi

@ x11nt4
Thanks I'll keep that information in mind.

More on the video problem, which I do believe is completely separate from the 771 mod itself, is that I could easily reproduce the problem if I plugged my monitor into my dvi only slot (I'm using a asus gtx 670, one slot is DVI/VGA and the other is simply DVI only). It would continuously turn on and off. During a restart I left it on my login screen and it would flicker on and off and eventually the screen got garbled but the login screen was still readable. Though, it never forced a restart on me or anything. Something like this 



The problem would not occur at all if I used a VGA>DVI adapter for my monitor or using my old CRT. Another thing, when I plugged my CRT into one slot, and my DVI-monitor into the following slot, whenever I would move my mouse, right click my desktop, or move a window the DVI-monitor would turn off/on without fail, just like in the youtube link but more frequently depending on what I was doing to force it. Without nvidia drivers it never occurred and when I tested by using my old ATi 4870 it never occurred. I wish I had another computer I could test my video card in just to be sure but I don't have such resources at hand.

I put my Q6600 back in just to see and it looks like those horizontal lines still show up randomly and pretty much everything above happens still.

I'm sure the 771 mod worked out fine for me albeit the original few problems of reboot cycles during a restart, but in return I found another separate problem to deal with. At least I still have warranty on my video card.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Voltage readings in this case won't do any good there is too much circuitry involved. I do think we're on the same page here. We will basically be creating a new set of lands with the pain pen using the existing lands I have mapped out. When done the previously unused pins will make a complete circuit and the motherboard will hopefully boot. Conductive paint pin may not be the most rigorous media to use, but as long as you're not continuously removing the CPU it should be fine. It should be good enough to prove whether on not this will work. You'll need decent masking or electrical tape too. It can't allow the paint to get under it while drying. If you have the board out, look at the socket with the CPU in it and see if it looks like the pins in rows A 28 and AN 28 are making contact with the CPU. You'll probably need a magnifying glass or take a macro shot with a camera to be certain.
> I know I'm not sharing all my info for this mod yet, but I want to be certain that all the steps are understood and done in order before beginning. The last person I spoke to about doing the mod up and fried their CPU before I even said what to do lol. Patients is the key here. I work on state of the art avionics so I'm confident in my methods. I have a two part goal here:
> 1. Get the mod to work in X series chipsets.
> 2. Don't fry the motherboard...
> 
> The only board I know of that worked was a gigabyte X38 series with a 33XX series Xeon CPU. All others I know of have failed no matter the brand. The issue is the POST so I doubt modding the bios will do any good as this is before the boot up sequence. Modding the BIOS in this fashion will likely create a board that never boots...


Of course the X33xx series is a 775 chip so I would expect that. Mine runs fine with the X3220 I've used since day 1 with the P5E. Patients is definitely the hard part of any mod







I have a couple LGA 775 boards, although they are G31 and a 965, but I can use those to at least test to see if after this mod if it still comes alive. I would think that should be a good test at least electrically speaking before moving it into the X38. They are a couple boards I don't have any real use for anyway so if one has it's gene blown out of the lamp, then oh well! lol I have 3 LGA771 chips to play with but I will take a look at this and compare these sockets.

Just to be sure here, your saying you believe intel took the 4 lands on the cpu ( 8 counting both sides ) that are missing from the 771 package, and relocated them to the 2 extra lands ( 4 counting both sides ) where they are missing on the LGA775 where the notches are in the cpu correct? From your telling me you believe that the VTT isn't probably the issue, but rather the VSS/VCC


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kataomoi*
> 
> @ x11nt4
> Thanks I'll keep that information in mind.
> 
> More on the video problem, which I do believe is completely separate from the 771 mod itself, is that I could easily reproduce the problem if I plugged my monitor into my dvi only slot (I'm using a asus gtx 670, one slot is DVI/VGA and the other is simply DVI only). It would continuously turn on and off. During a restart I left it on my login screen and it would flicker on and off and eventually the screen got garbled but the login screen was still readable. Though, it never forced a restart on me or anything. Something like this
> 
> 
> 
> The problem would not occur at all if I used a VGA>DVI adapter for my monitor or using my old CRT. Another thing, when I plugged my CRT into one slot, and my DVI-monitor into the following slot, whenever I would move my mouse, right click my desktop, or move a window the DVI-monitor would turn off/on without fail, just like in the youtube link but more frequently depending on what I was doing to force it. Without nvidia drivers it never occurred and when I tested by using my old ATi 4870 it never occurred. I wish I had another computer I could test my video card in just to be sure but I don't have such resources at hand.
> 
> I put my Q6600 back in just to see and it looks like those horizontal lines still show up randomly and pretty much everything above happens still.
> 
> I'm sure the 771 mod worked out fine for me albeit the original few problems of reboot cycles during a restart, but in return I found another separate problem to deal with. At least I still have warranty on my video card.


His video sure looks to me like a video card that is having crashes and the drivers are trying to reset the card....

I would try setting the core and memory speed as low as the drives will allow for that card and see if that makes a difference. Could be a power supply issue. When the drivers are installed, it turns things on in the video card that are not enabled when running with default svga drivers. Might try a different driver. Possibly over heating problem but it sounds like power supply or drivers. I had a pair of 3870's back in the day with a PowerPC & Cooling 750W psu. It worked fine for about 6mo, but it gradually started crashing and strange video problems like what is shown in the video. It was the PSU couldn't supply enough to the cards anymore. That's when I said hell with it and went to a 1200W. That was 4 or 5 years ago now, never had one issue since with any of the upgrades I have done since.


----------



## soco

Trying to see how high I can go here. It seems pretty stable so far as I continue to go through some benchmarks.
I tried 4500mhz (1800 x 10 ) at 1.45v -- can get into windows but can't do anything else.

One thing I have noticed is that with vdroop I couldn't even come close. Using the pencil mod helped out a ton for my 780i.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> There's no cutting or soldering required. To prove my theory or disprove it only requires a conductive paint pen (easiest) or foil and adhesive. I really recommend against solder for this until it is at least proven. Soldering leaves no room for error and greatly increases the chances of something going wrong. I will show the first part of the mod (row AN) for starters. If it doesn't work the we can move to part two (row A).
> 
> Red lines in following image are just for reference.
> As you can see the land in position AN 28 is only about 55% there. Hopefully this wont be a problem. There is always the possibility of filling in the groove with resin before attempting the mod, but I will leave that up to you. The resin would need to be completely flush to allow the CPU to seat properly.
> 
> 
> A few multimeter readings must be done before the mod to ensure things for a smoothly as possible. Some of the lands are voltage others are return. If they are shorted together, your board will likely never boot again. The readings before the mod must match the readings after the mod or there is something wrong. Let me know which method you would like to try and we can begin. A windshield defroster repair kit may be the easiest and can be had at most auto parts stores. The foil method will be more tedious given how small the area is. Let me know what you would like to try and we can get started.


Hard to say how much a continuity test means on a cpu, however I show 0 ( full continuity ) between lands A25-26, also between E30 & F30, and between A25/26 to E/F30. Lands AN25/26 show full continuity. E1 to F1 shows full continuity. From AN25/26 to E/F1 I show a 2 for continuity I don't think they are direct linked. On the 775 cpu I see full continuity ( 0 ) between lands and AN25/26. I get full cont. between AN25 and AN29/AN30. AN28/27 Show full continuity. A25-A30 show full continuity

It looks to me like the 771 is getting a vtt signal. Only the VSS i'm guessing is missing. Looks to me AN27/28 need to go to E1 and F1. If I am understanding what the continuity check is telling me here


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> Of course the X33xx series is a 775 chip so I would expect that. Mine runs fine with the X3220 I've used since day 1 with the P5E. Patients is definitely the hard part of any mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple LGA 775 boards, although they are G31 and a 965, but I can use those to at least test to see if after this mod if it still comes alive. I would think that should be a good test at least electrically speaking before moving it into the X38. They are a couple boards I don't have any real use for anyway so if one has it's gene blown out of the lamp, then oh well! lol I have 3 LGA771 chips to play with but I will take a look at this and compare these sockets.
> 
> Just to be sure here, your saying you believe intel took the 4 lands on the cpu ( 8 counting both sides ) that are missing from the 771 package, and relocated them to the 2 extra lands ( 4 counting both sides ) where they are missing on the LGA775 where the notches are in the cpu correct? From your telling me you believe that the VTT isn't probably the issue, but rather the VSS/VCC


Maybe I'm mistaken on the CPU series for the successful X38 mod, its been a while.

I'm not sure if it's one, the other or both as far as Vcc/Vss and Vtt. My gut says Vtt, but lets be methodical here. I figured try row AN first as it's pretty straight forward as to what needs to be done there. Row A on the other hand has a couple of options and may cause some issues if incorrect. If we do one at a time, we can rule out any errors. Plus if it works on the first try (fingers crossed) it will be less work. I have attached an images of what I'm proposing for clarification for row AN and instructions.

This mod as I'm sure you know, comes with risk. You are after all the first one I know of to try it. Proceed at your own risk.











To begin you need a multimeter:
1. Measure and *RECORD* the resistance of one of the lands located in the green square labeled "A" with one of the lands in the square labeled "B". You will also need to pay attention to the placement of your leads, you are measuring through a circuit. Measuring with the red lead on "A" with black on "B" gave me over twice the resistance as the other way around. Record both values to be safe.

2. Measure and *RECORD* resistance on one of the lands in "A" with the land labeled "C". you should have a short no matter which way you place the meter leads.

3. Measure and *RECORD* resistance on one of the lands in "B" with the land labeled "D". You should have a short no matter which way you place the meter leads.

Now its time to paint. You will be creating the two squares labeled "A" and "B", one at a time. The first square will need to be fully dry or you will make a mess.

4.Clean area with alcohol and let completely dry.

5. Using a good quality tape (not Scotch) mask around the lands labeled "A" leaving only the area inside the square bare. Press down firmly on the tape to make sure it's fully stuck as to not allow any paint under it. It's also important that you keep the gap between the two squares in place as previously shown. One square is power the other is return, short them together and most likely you'll have a dead board. See image below, the yellow represents tape.


6. Paint the square labeled "A" and allow it to completely dry before moving on to the next step. You will need to paint all the way to the edge where the groove is cut into the PCB. Be *extremely* careful not to let the paint run over the edge of the PCB, it may bridge the gap between the two squares you are painting and cause a short. Also, don't paint past the red line, we want the CPU to sit flush. You want the paint thick enough so that it isn't easily scratched through, but not so thick that it chips off or interferes with proper CPU mounting.

7. Remove the tape from around square "A" when paint is dry and mask the CPU to paint square "B". procedures are the same as when you painted "A".

When done CPU should look like below with paint only in the blue area.


Now you need to take meter readings to verify proper modification.
8. Do the same measurements as were completed in steps 1, 2 & 3. The only difference being you will now be reading form "square A" & "square B" rather than the lands that were painted over. The readings should be the same as before. In no case should the squares be shorted together. If they are, something is painted wrong. Also note that the readings between lands "C" and "D" should be the same as the earlier measurements at "A" and "B" so you can measure from there to avoid damage to the paint from the meter leads.








GOOD LUCK!


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> It looks to me like the 771 is getting a vtt signal. Only the VSS i'm guessing is missing. Looks to me AN27/28 need to go to E1 and F1. If I am understanding what the continuity check is telling me here


I should have clarified my intent a little better. The purpose of this mod is to give the socket 771 CPU the same voltage out/returns as its socket 775 CPU counterpart. This should get it working unless there is another swapped pin combo like in the original sticker mod that only affects certain chipsets.







I find this unlikely though. I also don't believe we need to mess with the lands on E1, F1, E30 and F30. One is a test land and I believe the other three are remapped in the socket to the positions that have missing lands on the CPU. Hence the mod.


----------



## NSTime

I have finally modded my nephew's Asus P5K Pro and successfully seated E5440 C0 in the first try. Everything runs fine and stable but there is one thing that baffles me. At stock frequency first two cores runs at 20 degrees C hotter than second two. 45C on the first two vs 25C on second two. This difference reduces as load increases. When running Linx difference is about 10 degrees C, 57C and 47C respectively. Cooler I used is CM Hyper 212 with Noctua NT-H1. I double checked if heat sink is seated well, and it was. This stinks like stuck/bugged on die temperature sensor, but I honestly I don't know who to trust, since those 25C at idle is unrealistically good temperatures. At mild OC 3.4GHz @ 1.216 VCore (stock voltage) there is almost no difference in idle and load temperatures.

I also noticed faint whining and hissing from the motherboard coils (I think it is from motherboard) while CPU is loaded, I mean there is clear difference in sound when Linx is running and when I hit stop. Can this be caused by weak PSU?


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Maybe I'm mistaken on the CPU series for the successful X38 mod, its been a while.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's one, the other or both as far as Vcc/Vss and Vtt. My gut says Vtt, but lets be methodical here. I figured try row AN first as it's pretty straight forward as to what needs to be done there. Row A on the other hand has a couple of options and may cause some issues if incorrect. If we do one at a time, we can rule out any errors. Plus if it works on the first try (fingers crossed) it will be less work. I have attached an images of what I'm proposing for clarification for row AN and instructions.
> 
> This mod as I'm sure you know, comes with risk. You are after all the first one I know of to try it. Proceed at your own risk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To begin you need a multimeter:
> 1. Measure and *RECORD* the resistance of one of the lands located in the green square labeled "A" with one of the lands in the square labeled "B". You will also need to pay attention to the placement of your leads, you are measuring through a circuit. Measuring with the red lead on "A" with black on "B" gave me over twice the resistance as the other way around. Record both values to be safe.
> 
> 2. Measure and *RECORD* resistance on one of the lands in "A" with the land labeled "C". you should have a short no matter which way you place the meter leads.
> 
> 3. Measure and *RECORD* resistance on one of the lands in "B" with the land labeled "D". You should have a short no matter which way you place the meter leads.
> 
> Now its time to paint. You will be creating the two squares labeled "A" and "B", one at a time. The first square will need to be fully dry or you will make a mess.
> 
> 4.Clean area with alcohol and let completely dry.
> 
> 5. Using a good quality tape (not Scotch) mask around the lands labeled "A" leaving only the area inside the square bare. Press down firmly on the tape to make sure it's fully stuck as to not allow any paint under it. It's also important that you keep the gap between the two squares in place as previously shown. One square is power the other is return, short them together and most likely you'll have a dead board. See image below, the yellow represents tape.
> 
> 
> 6. Paint the square labeled "A" and allow it to completely dry before moving on to the next step. You will need to paint all the way to the edge where the groove is cut into the PCB. Be *extremely* careful not to let the paint run over the edge of the PCB, it may bridge the gap between the two squares you are painting and cause a short. Also, don't paint past the red line, we want the CPU to sit flush. You want the paint thick enough so that it isn't easily scratched through, but not so thick that it chips off or interferes with proper CPU mounting.
> 
> 7. Remove the tape from around square "A" when paint is dry and mask the CPU to paint square "B". procedures are the same as when you painted "A".
> 
> When done CPU should look like below with paint only in the blue area.
> 
> 
> Now you need to take meter readings to verify proper modification.
> 8. Do the same measurements as were completed in steps 1, 2 & 3. The only difference being you will now be reading form "square A" & "square B" rather than the lands that were painted over. The readings should be the same as before. In no case should the squares be shorted together. If they are, something is painted wrong. Also note that the readings between lands "C" and "D" should be the same as the earlier measurements at "A" and "B" so you can measure from there to avoid damage to the paint from the meter leads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK!


Looking at your squared off areas to paint, it looks like this will connect AN27+AN28 to AM27+AM28 and AN29+AN30 to AM29+AM30 when it is put back into the socket correct?


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSTime*
> 
> I have finally modded my nephew's Asus P5K Pro and successfully seated E5440 C0 in the first try. Everything runs fine and stable but there is one thing that baffles me. At stock frequency first two cores runs at 20 degrees C hotter than second two. 45C on the first two vs 25C on second two. This difference reduces as load increases. When running Linx difference is about 10 degrees C, 57C and 47C respectively. Cooler I used is CM Hyper 212 with Noctua NT-H1. I double checked if heat sink is seated well, and it was. This stinks like stuck/bugged on die temperature sensor, but I honestly I don't know who to trust, since those 25C at idle is unrealistically good temperatures. At mild OC 3.4GHz @ 1.216 VCore (stock voltage) there is almost no difference in idle and load temperatures.


I don`t recall where I have read about temp sensors are not giving true readings *below* 45C (if I remember right). It must be on Intel`s white paper I think.
But yes, if temp readings at idle are too low and there is a diff between cores then that is normal.
If only at 60C -or more- readings between cores are almost the same with a 3-4C diff at most assuming all cores run at 100% continuously.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSTime*
> 
> I also noticed faint whining and hissing from the motherboard coils (I think it is from motherboard) while CPU is loaded, I mean there is clear difference in sound when Linx is running and when I hit stop. Can this be caused by weak PSU?


Most probably the capacitors have gone bad. This makes the power stage whistling. If you encounter random BSODs while it seems stable and tests get it stable then sure a capacitor is bad.
Bad capacitors may damage the power stage and/or cpu. So better check.

It could also be PSU`s capacitors.


----------



## ralcool

Well this is interesting,

I'm doing my second Xeon mod to a ASUS P5QL-E P43.

I had previously run a Q6600, and a X3370 for a while after a microcode update.

Now I got a X5470, and after some minor fiddling- notched the chip instead of the socket, and applied the sticker.

It POSTS fine, and hangs after the Windows 7 logo animation.

The weird part is, if I lower the multiplier to 8 or 8.5 it works ok. Any other ratio hangs. 9 worked for a while. Then hung on a shutdown.

I've runs Prime95, 3Dmark 6 at 8x/8.5x perfectly..... SSE4.1 and VT-x are showing...

As a side note, CPUz sees the CPU 'Specification' as a Xeon X5470 @ 3.33GHz., etc.. But changing the multiplier alters the Processor 'Name' to E5430/40/50 (for 8x/8.5x/9x ratios....) odd eh?!

I bought the 5470 for the golden x10 multiplier, but Windows fails at the logo with default bios settings, I have read from PioneerDude that he reckons the sticker was bad in his situation.... but this inability to run a high ratio is odd..

I 've had the board to over 400fsb on the x3370 (9x) without trouble. PSU is excellent 600w.

The cpu is running nicely as I write this post...at lower speed.

Does it want reseating again.. I'm kinda stumped.

The X5460 in my HTPC G35 worked out well and is operating now.

ideas?

Ralcool


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> I have a ? for all of you fellow LGA 771 hackers here. Have you noticed if the CPU Core temps are unrealistically high? My E5450 is showing like up to 104c at full tilt under stress testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I find curious, which makes me think this is wrong, is the fact that the temp jumps up instantly when the stress testing (AIDA64 BTW ) starts. Then drops instantly back down to about 60c core 33c cpu temp. I have put a thermal probe on the cpu and it shows about 54c at full tilt. My infrared thermometer is showing about the same when pointed at the HSF base, and around the edges of the socket. So I am trying to figure out if this 99c - 104c is right, and if so if that means something is wrong with the IHS of the CPU? It does not crash when it gets that hot. Nor does it feel that hot to the touch either.
> 
> The other thing, this GA EP45T-UD3LR board I am using seems to have a hard time providing enough current to the CPU through its VR's which get to about 65c under full load. I have a fan on the situation but I think I need to devise a heatsink for these guys. BTW, with these power limitations I seem to only get a solid 4.25GHz @ 1.396v 500 Bus right now. Which is still a healthy over clock to be sure.
> 
> I have modded the bios revision F10 with the microcode update to enable SSE4 and VT-x. If anyone wants it, I will post it on this forum.


He says he has a solution to make the connections. : | guess we'll see, probably later than sooner with my schedule.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> Not to "toot" my horn here, but it is interesting I see this because a month or more ago I posted on here that I thought something with the socket or the chipset was wired such it would not work with the 771. Well this sure is a good idea as to what the real problem is with that. I think this is worth investigating. I am not sure at the moment how to go about that.


What does HWmonitor say?


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralcool*
> 
> Well this is interesting,
> 
> I'm doing my second Xeon mod to a ASUS P5QL-E P43.
> 
> I had previously run a Q6600, and a X3370 for a while after a microcode update.
> 
> Now I got a X5470, and after some minor fiddling- notched the chip instead of the socket, and applied the sticker.
> 
> It POSTS fine, and hangs after the Windows 7 logo animation.


Hi, I have also two P5QL-E and one runs L5420 and the other E5450.
Mobo can go past 400FSB no matter the cpu I tried including a E8400. Simply does not like any other than 400. Well I have not tried 401 but from 420 and above is a no go, so for me pointless as I would lower the FSB anyway so there is room left. So 400FSB is the max for me and anyway I run both Xeons stock (HTPC & 24/7).

Check heatsink, cpu temp.
Check Vcore. Up it to 1.25 - 1.28V and try again.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Hi, I have also two P5QL-E and one runs L5420 and the other E5450.
> Mobo can go past 400FSB no matter the cpu I tried including a E8400. Simply does not like any other than 400. Well I have not tried 401 but from 420 and above is a no go, so for me pointless as I would lower the FSB anyway so there is room left. So 400FSB is the max for me and anyway I run both Xeons stock (HTPC & 24/7).
> 
> Check heatsink, cpu temp.
> Check Vcore. Up it to 1.25 - 1.28V and try again.


have you tried setting the PCIe speed to 105 mhz? my friend had similar issue (i think) with an old asus 775 board and it was some weird clock skew.


----------



## patentman

I have tried 101 but still no go. Usually I try 110 but in this mobo I don`t OC but just made a quick test to see if the mobo could go beyond 400FSB.
But I have not tried 105. You`re right I should. I didn`t do the best to check as I didn`t find it so important.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> Looking at your squared off areas to paint, it looks like this will connect AN27+AN28 to AM27+AM28 and AN29+AN30 to AM29+AM30 when it is put back into the socket correct?


Correct. I have verified with a multimeter that the lands are electrically the same on a socket 775 CPU. If you look at the macro image of the CPU lands I uploaded a few days ago you well see the physical zones on the CPU PCB they are placed into. This shows they are physically not just electrically the same. If done correctly, this mod should carry as much risk as placing a socket 775 CPU into a socket 775 motherboard.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> I don`t recall where I have read about temp sensors are not giving true readings *below* 45C (if I remember right). It must be on Intel`s white paper I think.
> But yes, if temp readings at idle are too low and there is a diff between cores then that is normal.
> If only at 60C -or more- readings between cores are almost the same with a 3-4C diff at most assuming all cores run at 100% continuously.
> Most probably the capacitors have gone bad. This makes the power stage whistling. If you encounter random BSODs while it seems stable and tests get it stable then sure a capacitor is bad.
> Bad capacitors may damage the power stage and/or cpu. So better check.
> 
> It could also be PSU`s capacitors.


MY EP45T-UD3LR does this whistling thing too. More so with LLC enabled. I wondered about the caps but because they are SS caps which are supposed to be better than electrolytics, I figured it was just the resulting sound from loading the power stages with the LGA771 cpu. But come to think of it now, I am not sure if it was making this noise when I had a core2duo installed to test mountain lion issues with.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Correct. I have verified with a multimeter that the lands are electrically the same on a socket 775 CPU. If you look at the macro image of the CPU lands I uploaded a few days ago you well see the physical zones on the CPU PCB they are placed into. This shows they are physically not just electrically the same. If done correctly, this mod should carry as much risk as placing a socket 775 CPU into a socket 775 motherboard.


I haven't been up to speed on your ideas until we first started talking here about this because I have been absent from here for a month or more trying to resolve my issues with the lga771 mod and mountain lion. So I am having to catch up.

But I feel confident you have done a great deal of researching this that I think it is worth a test at the very least. I think i still have the defroster repair kit you mentioned. If not I will get one and do this mod. It might take a couple days here to get back with you but I am interested because it seems like to me the X38 chipset itself should be able to work with LGA771 processors. I also see why now you mentioned filling in the hole on the processor.

I have a PCI POST diag card I might try on the X38+E5430 and see if it displays anything at all. I am thinking it should display something at least until it gets to the part of checking for ecc like you mention. But if this problem keeps the bios from initializing anything at all then the diag card might not show anything.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Correct. I have verified with a multimeter that the lands are electrically the same on a socket 775 CPU. If you look at the macro image of the CPU lands I uploaded a few days ago you well see the physical zones on the CPU PCB they are placed into. This shows they are physically not just electrically the same. If done correctly, this mod should carry as much risk as placing a socket 775 CPU into a socket 775 motherboard.


How important do you think having AN28 connected? I feel that one will probably either be right at the edge of the hole, or more in the middle of it.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> How important do you think having AN28 connected? I feel that one will probably either be right at the edge of the hole, or more in the middle of it.


It's hard do say for certain, but I think it will be fine if the one pin doesn't make contact. Both sides where the PCB is notched will have this problem. IIRC a CPU socket or north bridge can have several bad solder joints where the contacts are soldered to the board and still pass quality checks. This is because several of the power/return contacts in certain areas are redundant. At this point I wouldn't worry about filing in the notch unless connecting all possible lands doesn't work.

Reasons for/against I can think of off the top of my head.

The pro's of filling in the notch first are:

You won't need to worry about damaging or reapplying the conductive paint.
You'll know right away the pins contacting these lands aren't the problem.
You're OCD like me about these things and it will bug the **** out of you until you fill it in








The Cons of doing it later if needed are:

It could be harder that it sounds to get the "patch" perfectly flush with the PCB and may require a little sanding. (actually just a con...)
May have to reapply the conductive paint.
May not be necessary...


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> It's hard do say for certain, but I think it will be fine if the one pin doesn't make contact. Both sides where the PCB is notched will have this problem. IIRC a CPU socket or north bridge can have several bad solder joints where the contacts are soldered to the board and still pass quality checks. This is because several of the power/return contacts in certain areas are redundant. At this point I wouldn't worry about filing in the notch unless connecting all possible lands doesn't work.
> 
> Reasons for/against I can think of off the top of my head.
> 
> The pro's of filling in the notch first are:
> 
> You won't need to worry about damaging or reapplying the conductive paint.
> You'll know right away the pins contacting these lands aren't the problem.
> You're OCD like me about these things and it will bug the **** out of you until you fill it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cons of doing it later if needed are:
> 
> It could be harder that it sounds to get the "patch" perfectly flush with the PCB and may require a little sanding. (actually just a con...)
> May have to reapply the conductive paint.
> May not be necessary...


I tried a couple things here before I start the paint trick. I tried my PCI POST probe, and it is showing "no debug codes" with the P5E and E5430 cpu. Which I think supports your theory it is failing a check of at least some sort before post. For S&G's, I tried some ECC memory just to see if perhaps it was looking for ECC memory to be in place. Turns out that did not help. No shock there. What I forgot about till I tried this combo again was I believe the BIOS is at least aware of the CPU to some degree. When I swap to the 771, this board turns on, shuts off, and turns on. This is what it does if it see's a new CPU or fails an over clock. When I install the 775 X3220 back into the system, it comes on and says "NEW CPU INSTALLED!" so I have to think the BIOS was aware of the CPU change. And looking at the "fingers" coming from the 775 socket, they will line up just fine with the edge of the cpu card.

What concerns me now about this mod is a poster earlier who mentioned they had a "whistling" from the coils around the cpu. My gigabyte and Asus boards do this with the 771. They both are quiet as can be with the 775 cpu. Concerns me there is a short of some kind causing the coils and VR's to load down much greater than they should be. Also the VR's on the Gigabyte go thermal nuclear when I load the cpu to 100% which I will be cutting and adding heatsinks to here.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> I tried a couple things here before I start the paint trick. I tried my PCI POST probe, and it is showing "no debug codes" with the P5E and E5430 cpu. Which I think supports your theory it is failing a check of at least some sort before post. For S&G's, I tried some ECC memory just to see if perhaps it was looking for ECC memory to be in place. Turns out that did not help. No shock there. What I forgot about till I tried this combo again was I believe the BIOS is at least aware of the CPU to some degree. When I swap to the 771, this board turns on, shuts off, and turns on. This is what it does if it see's a new CPU or fails an over clock. When I install the 775 X3220 back into the system, it comes on and says "NEW CPU INSTALLED!" so I have to think the BIOS was aware of the CPU change. And looking at the "fingers" coming from the 775 socket, they will line up just fine with the edge of the cpu card.
> 
> What concerns me now about this mod is a poster earlier who mentioned they had a "whistling" from the coils around the cpu. My gigabyte and Asus boards do this with the 771. They both are quiet as can be with the 775 cpu. Concerns me there is a short of some kind causing the coils and VR's to load down much greater than they should be. Also the VR's on the Gigabyte go thermal nuclear when I load the cpu to 100% which I will be cutting and adding heatsinks to here.


I don't believe there is a short. You are however likely drawing more power. I used to have a video card that did the same thing when under load. It was overclocked as well of course. It never did have any problems and if IIRC the noise finally just stopped. Google "whistling capacitors" for starters. If you are using the same PSU for both boards it may not be up to the task. I can't be positive it a CAP, but it's the first thing I'd suspect.

A far as the mod goes you're results sound about right. There is one thing though that keeps running around in my mind I need to mention. I don't know the resistance value of windshield defroster repair kits. I keep thinking if it's too high it may act as a resistor and drop the voltage in that particular circuit. If the voltage isn't within tolerance, I fear the mod won't work. A quality circuit pen would likely be better for this application. The reason I brought up the defroster kit is because it is commonly used for BSEL and VID mods. Or it could be fine, I don't know.

There is another option though. When I first mentioned this mod I suggested two ways to do it. One was circuit writer pen the other is to make adapters from foil and adhesive. I will throw it out for you to think about. Basically cut out two foil squares the size shown in the mod pictures from my earlier post (Green squares in pic 1). Using something with a fine tip like a straight pin, apply adhesive to the CPU PCB within the green square. Don't get any adhesive on the lands and use just enough the get the foil to stick. If you apply too much the adhesive may run down into a land and keep the foil from making contact with it. I suggest trying supper glue for this, it should be fine to at least test the theory. If you have another glue you believe would work better, go for it. When finished, measurements with a multimeter should verify the success of your work. It should look just like the paint method, just with foil. As before though you don't want to create a short between the AM27/28 lands and the AM29/30 lands. This method is definitely more tedious given the size of the foil pads you would have to work with, but it will likely have better resistance values.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I don't believe there is a short. You are however likely drawing more power. I used to have a video card that did the same thing when under load. It was overclocked as well of course. It never did have any problems and if IIRC the noise finally just stopped. Google "whistling capacitors" for starters. If you are using the same PSU for both boards it may not be up to the task. I can't be positive it a CAP, but it's the first thing I'd suspect.
> 
> A far as the mod goes you're results sound about right. There is one thing though that keeps running around in my mind I need to mention. I don't know the resistance value of windshield defroster repair kits. I keep thinking if it's too high it may act as a resistor and drop the voltage in that particular circuit. If the voltage isn't within tolerance, I fear the mod won't work. A quality circuit pen would likely be better for this application. The reason I brought up the defroster kit is because it is commonly used for BSEL and VID mods. Or it could be fine, I don't know.
> 
> There is another option though. When I first mentioned this mod I suggested two ways to do it. One was circuit writer pen the other is to make adapters from foil and adhesive. I will throw it out for you to think about. Basically cut out two foil squares the size shown in the mod pictures from my earlier post (Green squares in pic 1). Using something with a fine tip like a straight pin, apply adhesive to the CPU PCB within the green square. Don't get any adhesive on the lands and use just enough the get the foil to stick. If you apply too much the adhesive may run down into a land and keep the foil from making contact with it. I suggest trying supper glue for this, it should be fine to at least test the theory. If you have another glue you believe would work better, go for it. When finished, measurements with a multimeter should verify the success of your work. It should look just like the paint method, just with foil. As before though you don't want to create a short between the AM27/28 lands and the AM29/30 lands. This method is definitely more tedious given the size of the foil pads you would have to work with, but it will likely have better resistance values.


These boards right now are in different cases, both with 600W PSU. The X3220 is overclocked to 3.48 right now. I guess the extra current draw through the circuit must be enough to cause the whistle. Both boards have SS caps. It doesn't seem to cause a problem. I was just curious how it only happened after swapping to the 771 processor even though it is default clocks. I got a CAIG paint pen at radioshack today and painted the cpu. It is drying right now under my lamp to harden it. I will upload a picture soon. Who knew model building would come in handy for computers


----------



## cdoublejj

771 CPUs seems to be of higher wattage than the 775 counterparts. They are also higher bins or appear so.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*


Here is where i am at right now


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*


Here is the first test in a crap box Acer 775 motherboard with an NVidia 620 or 630i chipset. Don't really know.

After this test, I put this into the P5E. Still no boot. HOWEVER!!! lol the "whistling" has disappeared. I think you fixed at least that problem.


----------



## NeoT

Well I am little confused now..

Even my set-up was running fine, i updated the BIOS of my P5Q-PRO with the latest one..

After update, I am getting the message: Update your BIOS to unleash the power of CPU.

Here is my latest CPUz:

http://valid.canardpc.com/x20gl6

Am I missing anything???


----------



## davtylica

It's good to see this thread still kicking. I'm still here lol. I purchased an ESR meter to test some caps on the dead 790 and 780 boards. So many projects...so little time lol. The good news is my current 790i setup is still running strong at 4.33Ghz. I will be going to a GTX 770 - SLI setup soon so I'm curious to see how much of bottleneck I will have with the 5470...hopefully very little


----------



## ralcool

@Patentman

I've managed to get the P5QL-E running the X5470 at full speed.

Looking into the bios, I wondered whether to up the cpu voltage or see if something was causing the cpu to only run on a lower multiplier.

That didn't help, I tried a few settings up to 1.3v within spec.. but it didn't help.

Noticing previously that leaving the voltage to Auto while upping the FSB tends to do it for you anyway.

So I did- I got the 5470 for 4Ghz operation, so set 400FSB.

Found a "CPU Margin Enhancement", "Performance Mode setting" somewhere, and also Disabled C.E States.

_Success_. It still speed steps. Idles at under 50*c. Average 70* under load. I've retested at stock FSB and it is fine too.

Good enough







Those two settings seem to fix things , and maybe CE can be re enabled... For now- I'll leave it.

-ralcool


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> Here is where i am at right now


that's it!? oh man i thought it was gonna need to connect or swap several pins not text to each other. that there doesn't look so hard.

also dang! look at the notches!!! they are notched where the pins are recessed. my idea was to notch the CPU and not the socket as someone suggested. looks like it might not be possible.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> Here is the first test in a crap box Acer 775 motherboard with an NVidia 620 or 630i chipset. Don't really know.
> 
> After this test, I put this into the P5E. Still no boot. HOWEVER!!! lol the "whistling" has disappeared. I think you fixed at least that problem.


does the P5E have the required modded bios?


----------



## patentman

@ ralcool

So as you say initially for some reason it could NOT get stable at stock speed (333FSB 10x multi) with AUTO settings and so it failed booting win.
But after you changed some settings to FSB and Vcore and set Vcore back to AUTO now runs OK at stock speed?

That is strange except if something went wrong before changing the cpu and mobo kept some info from the previous cpu.

What I do before I mod my Asus P5K-E, P5QL-E, P5Q Deluxe/Premium (and this is the right procedure for any mobo) :

a) load setup defaults., save and exit.
b) install modded bios with Xeon 5400 series microcode update.
c) Press F1. Go into bios settings. load setup defaults., save and exit. (I do not just press F2 but do all this)
d) Unplug PSU, change cpu to Xeon.
e) Press F1. Go into bios settings. load setup defaults., save and exit. (I do not just press F2 but do all this)

CPU is recognized, all CPU features enabled, no other action is required for stock speed.

You can use the P5QL-E modded bios I uploaded a few days back.

BTW. If you run XP or Vista then you have to go to the Device Manager and unistall all processors then restart. Else windows have not recognised properly the cpu. Windows 7 do this automatically.


----------



## x11nt4

yes it is. This was done and discussed back in Dec, about the page 80's or so of this forum. modded bios does not make a difference if there is no post to start with as others on this forum have said.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> Well I am little confused now..
> 
> Even my set-up was running fine, i updated the BIOS of my P5Q-PRO with the latest one..
> 
> After update, I am getting the message: Update your BIOS to unleash the power of CPU.
> 
> Here is my latest CPUz:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/x20gl6
> 
> Am I missing anything???


I had the same thing happen to me once and I also have a P5Q PRO. I'm also using Kets modded BOIS, not sure if that matters. Background info when it happened. I have an HTPC with some DDR2 800 that will not overclock at all. I figured I'd put it in my board, crank the volts, loosen the timings and see what it would do. Well the computer crashed when I went too far and on boot started giving me that same message every time. I flashed my BIOS again, stopped messing with the crappy ram and haven't had an issue since. And yes I'm still using Kets bios. Hope this helps you.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> that's it!? oh man i thought it was gonna need to connect or swap several pins not text to each other. that there doesn't look so hard.
> 
> also dang! look at the notches!!! they are notched where the pins are recessed. my idea was to notch the CPU and not the socket as someone suggested. looks like it might not be possible.


It is pretty easy to cut those tabs off the socket as long as you use a sharp knife. I've done it about 4 times now.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> does the P5E have the required modded bios?


Post #802 of this topic is when I updated the bios with proper microcode. Been kickin' it with the 771 and this topic for over 2mo now. wow. didn't realize how long i've been messing with this so far!


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> Well I am little confused now..
> 
> Even my set-up was running fine, i updated the BIOS of my P5Q-PRO with the latest one..
> 
> After update, I am getting the message: Update your BIOS to unleash the power of CPU.


You can try this modded bios with Xeon 5400 series microcode update - no other mod like option ROMs or memory table.
It is safe, the same procedure I modded P5K-E/P5Q series.
As long as you have this mobo.

p5q-asus-pro-2102-xeon5400.zip 700k .zip file


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> Here is where i am at right now


I'm at work so I'll give you the specifics on the next steps for the mod and accompanying images when I get home. It will need to be done in two parts to verify proper land termination points. A few meter readings will need to be taken before we start so you can do those now if you want. Take readings between CPU lands A26, B29 and B30. They should all be electrically the same (shorted or 0 Ohms). If they aren't that is a problem. Let me know if you get an open or resistance, this will need to be addressed if you do.


----------



## rewease

Really interesting threat. As soon as I found it I i got myself a cheap E5440 to replace my Q6600. Now I'm wating for the chinese to send my pin swap adapters. The Xeon will go into my GA-965P-DS3 for testing and finally into my work pcs GA-P35-DS4.

Out of boredom I checked how difficult it would be to fill the notches though I probably wont need it on a P35. No worries there. Filled one on an old 775 dual core using good scotch tape and a drop of epoxy applied from above with a tiny screwdriver. If necessary it can be done but I gues sits not for everybody.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> Really interesting threat. As soon as I found it I i got myself a cheap E5440 to replace my Q6600. Now I'm wating for the chinese to send my pin swap adapters. The Xeon will go into my GA-965P-DS3 for testing and finally into my work pcs GA-P35-DS4.
> 
> Out of boredom I checked how difficult it would be to fill the notches though I probably wont need it on a P35. No worries there. Filled one on an old 775 dual core using good scotch tape and a drop of epoxy applied from above with a tiny screwdriver. If necessary it can be done but I gues sits not for everybody.


Looks great, this kind of thing is what drives mods. It may actually come in handy if _when_ the current mod I'm working on with x11nt4 works. What epoxy did you use? Also, how well does it hold up to pressure? Can you give some pressure and verify that it has as strong bond and wont easily fall off? Looks like it's permanent, but I would like to be sure. Your input is appreciated.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> Here is the first test in a crap box Acer 775 motherboard with an NVidia 620 or 630i chipset. Don't really know.
> 
> After this test, I put this into the P5E. Still no boot. HOWEVER!!! lol the "whistling" has disappeared. I think you fixed at least that problem.


I'm not sure why this mod would stop the noise. Maybe each of these lands provide only partial power to a circuit/function. Not having all the land to pin connections could cause higher amperage requirements on one or more of the capacitors, VRM's or phases that are still in use. This in turn could cause the affected components to struggle. Given the varying design of power distribution circuits between brands and models, this could only affect some motherboards and not others. Maybe I'll try this sometime and see if it helps with overclocking.

Out of curiosity, what resistance value do you get going from AL30 to the square you painted over AM29 & 30? Measure from a point that's not over lands AM29 or 30 plz.

Back to the mod and the next step. Were the measured points in my last post (#2203) all electrically the same (0 Ohms)? For reference they are the red dots in the first image.


If readings are correct, proceed as follows: I highly recommend masking the area while you paint. It's safer and you can focus on painting the area completely and evenly without worrying about going too far and contacting an incorrect land. Referencing the pic below, create a bridge from A26 to B29 in the shape of an L. As last time don't short it to other lands. Don't go to the point that would contain land A30 on a socket 775 CPU, let's leave it empty for now. My concern with this one is that although it's electrically the same as the other missing lands, Intel separated it into its own "zone" on the CPU PCB. It must have been separated for a reason. It may be that way so that it can act as the on/off switch for a circuit without affecting the rest of the lands. Connecting it may among other things, inhibit you from turning off a feature, even if it says disabled in BIOS.


If the mod doesn't work after painting the area as shown in image two, make it like image 3.


This is all I have at the moment. Hopefully you'll be surfing this thread with an X series chipset computer soon.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I'm not sure why this mod would stop the noise. Maybe each of these lands provide only partial power to a circuit/function. Not having all the land to pin connections could cause higher amperage requirements on one or more of the capacitors, VRM's or phases that are still in use. This in turn could cause the affected components to struggle. Given the varying design of power distribution circuits between brands and models, this could only affect some motherboards and not others. Maybe I'll try this sometime and see if it helps with overclocking.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what resistance value do you get going from AL30 to the square you painted over AM29 & 30? Measure from a point that's not over lands AM29 or 30 plz.
> 
> Back to the mod and the next step. Were the measured points in my last post (#2203) all electrically the same (0 Ohms)? For reference they are the red dots in the first image.
> 
> 
> If readings are correct, proceed as follows: I highly recommend masking the area while you paint. It's safer and you can focus on painting the area completely and evenly without worrying about going too far and contacting an incorrect land. Referencing the pic below, create a bridge from A26 to B29 in the shape of an L. As last time don't short it to other lands. Don't go to the point that would contain land A30 on a socket 775 CPU, let's leave it empty for now. My concern with this one is that although it's electrically the same as the other missing lands, Intel separated it into its own "zone" on the CPU PCB. It must have been separated for a reason. It may be that way so that it can act as the on/off switch for a circuit without affecting the rest of the lands. Connecting it may among other things, inhibit you from turning off a feature, even if it says disabled in BIOS.
> 
> 
> If the mod doesn't work after painting the area as shown in image two, make it like image 3.
> 
> 
> This is all I have at the moment. Hopefully you'll be surfing this thread with an X series chipset computer soon.


I believe you are right about the amperage to the cpu. I think by reconnecting those lands to more "fingers" there is either a more complete circuit for the VR's or all of the VR's are supplying power now. If that is all this mod ends up helping, then it is still a big deal. I feel like this will help in stability especially at higher clocks. I have felt this lga771 to 775 mod was unfinished. Just flipping 2 pins to me seems " too easy " lol I will check the resistance values you requested and get back with it here shortly.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I'm not sure why this mod would stop the noise. Maybe each of these lands provide only partial power to a circuit/function. Not having all the land to pin connections could cause higher amperage requirements on one or more of the capacitors, VRM's or phases that are still in use. This in turn could cause the affected components to struggle. Given the varying design of power distribution circuits between brands and models, this could only affect some motherboards and not others. Maybe I'll try this sometime and see if it helps with overclocking.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what resistance value do you get going from AL30 to the square you painted over AM29 & 30? Measure from a point that's not over lands AM29 or 30 plz.
> 
> Back to the mod and the next step. Were the measured points in my last post (#2203) all electrically the same (0 Ohms)? For reference they are the red dots in the first image.
> 
> 
> If readings are correct, proceed as follows: I highly recommend masking the area while you paint. It's safer and you can focus on painting the area completely and evenly without worrying about going too far and contacting an incorrect land. Referencing the pic below, create a bridge from A26 to B29 in the shape of an L. As last time don't short it to other lands. Don't go to the point that would contain land A30 on a socket 775 CPU, let's leave it empty for now. My concern with this one is that although it's electrically the same as the other missing lands, Intel separated it into its own "zone" on the CPU PCB. It must have been separated for a reason. It may be that way so that it can act as the on/off switch for a circuit without affecting the rest of the lands. Connecting it may among other things, inhibit you from turning off a feature, even if it says disabled in BIOS.
> 
> 
> If the mod doesn't work after painting the area as shown in image two, make it like image 3.
> 
> 
> This is all I have at the moment. Hopefully you'll be surfing this thread with an X series chipset computer soon.


Yes the lands were 0 ohm. AL30 to about where I think AN30 is landing shows about 4 ohms. 5ohms if I go to the very edge of the card where the paint stops. The image below, the area I marked in red is showing 0 ohms. I don't know if that changes anything or not.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*


Here is a close up shot of the paint after insertion. You can see the fingers did indeed make intact into the paint like they ought too


----------



## antares555

Hi folks,

I have a XFX 790i Ultra with a x5470 E0 Stepping...it works great and stable at 3.82ghz watercooled...I saw earlier on this thread that some of you can achieve up to 4.2ghz and above. I don't know what I can do to pass the 4ghz wall. I have 10x382mhz...this is the best I can go, If go further, the system simply won't post. I have'nt play with voltage yet, everything is set to auto...

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> Yes the lands were 0 ohm. AL30 to about where I think AN30 is landing shows about 4 ohms. 5ohms if I go to the very edge of the card where the paint stops. The image below, the area I marked in red is showing 0 ohms. I don't know if that changes anything or not.


4 Ohms isn't bad for "paint".







Sounds like you made the right choice going with the CAIG circuit writer pen. The area you checked is the same as a socket 775 CPU so no surprises there. You should have no problems painting the next part of the mod as pictured in my previous post. You should avoid painting all the way to the edge of the CPU though to ensure the CPU sits flush and all pins make contact.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antares555*
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> I have a XFX 790i Ultra with a x5470 E0 Stepping...it works great and stable at 3.82ghz watercooled...I saw earlier on this thread that some of you can achieve up to 4.2ghz and above. I don't know what I can do to pass the 4ghz wall. I have 10x382mhz...this is the best I can go, If go further, the system simply won't post. I have'nt play with voltage yet, everything is set to auto...
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


Not having an nForce 790 I can't say for certain, but voltage on my P45 was a key. Especially MCH, memory and references/termination for cpu/mch . Some skewing was needed as well. I am running at 4.25 / 500 bus right now on Coolermaster V8 air cooler. I had 4.41 at one time but it is not stable at the moment. I made a post a few pages back of settings that helped me. You might thumb through those and see if anything helps


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> 4 Ohms isn't bad for "paint".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you made the right choice going with the CAIG circuit writer pen. The area you checked is the same as a socket 775 CPU so no surprises there. You should have no problems painting the next part of the mod as pictured in my previous post. You should avoid painting all the way to the edge of the CPU though to ensure the CPU sits flush and all pins make contact.


The pen doubled the cost of the cpu







It is drying right now, the L shaped contact. I will try that here in a bit once the paint hardens under my 150W lamp a bit here.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> The pen doubled the cost of the cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is drying right now, the L shaped contact. I will try that here in a bit once the paint hardens under my 150W lamp a bit here.


I have read that some conductive paints don't conduct as well until they are fully cured. I think after a whole day though the earlier mod is as good as it's going to get. I want to get a CAIG circuit pen now and see if it helps my overclock at all. It got my curiosity going because of what you said about the whining sound going a way after the first part of the mod.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> It is pretty easy to cut those tabs off the socket as long as you use a sharp knife. I've done it about 4 times now.


true but, not as cool as ready to go plug and play converted Xeon that will work any mobo. (grant mirco code still needed)


----------



## sjwaste

Well, I have my x5470 finally installed and running at stock 333x10. I had broken a pushpin on my old Freezer 7 Pro, so I got a new one.

I set the temp offsets in CoreTemp to -15. I'm now running Prime95 on all 4 cores and only hitting 35C - is that right? Seems low, but I read here that TJMax is infact 85 and not 100.

I'll get to overclocking in a bit, but I wanted to make sure I was stable at stock speeds first. My removal of the 2 tabs was a little sloppy, I hacked at the pins nearby a little and thought I'd bent a couple but it seems I put it all back correctly.

My self-modded P35-DS3L Rev 2 BIOS seems to work, as well - VT-x and SSE4 enabled.

Thanks everyone for figuring this out. Very, very cool.


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> You can try this modded bios with Xeon 5400 series microcode update - no other mod like option ROMs or memory table.
> It is safe, the same procedure I modded P5K-E/P5Q series.
> As long as you have this mobo.
> 
> p5q-asus-pro-2102-xeon5400.zip 700k .zip file


Yeah, I have this mobo...

I am still getting all instructions and before the BIOS update there were no message. Should I still update?

Another thing, earlier I was using 3353 and PC sleep function was working fine. However, with 5462 the PC doesnt sleep in power saver mode.. any clue?


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I have read that some conductive paints don't conduct as well until they are fully cured. I think after a whole day though the earlier mod is as good as it's going to get. I want to get a CAIG circuit pen now and see if it helps my overclock at all. It got my curiosity going because of what you said about the whining sound going a way after the first part of the mod.


I've checked the conductivity/resistance and after about an hour under the lamp, it is reading 0-4 ohms depending on how far down the paint I check the resistance. It is pretty much pure silver with some bonding agents. CAIG makes some of the best stuff. I am a fan on their Deoxit 5 for cleaning pots on my stereo equipment repairs.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I have read that some conductive paints don't conduct as well until they are fully cured. I think after a whole day though the earlier mod is as good as it's going to get. I want to get a CAIG circuit pen now and see if it helps my overclock at all. It got my curiosity going because of what you said about the whining sound going a way after the first part of the mod.


Here are a couple pictures of the packaging. It cost $22.99 at radio shack.


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwaste*
> 
> Well, I have my x5470 finally installed and running at stock 333x10. I had broken a pushpin on my old Freezer 7 Pro, so I got a new one.
> 
> I set the temp offsets in CoreTemp to -15. I'm now running Prime95 on all 4 cores and only hitting 35C - is that right? Seems low, but I read here that TJMax is infact 85 and not 100.
> 
> quote]
> 
> Am I missing something I have not been here in awhile does this mean that the temps are off on the Xeons hitting 80c under load? because that is the only reason I backed down I have never had those temps with any CPU under the cooler I was using no matter How high I clocked it with AS5. I was wondering if there was something wrong guess I`ll put the thing back together when I get some time I`ll check back here first.
> 
> Having fun with this i5 right now running nice @4.3 I really do not need to go any higher on this cheap board getting another Motherboard soon not sure about MSI boards Look fairly cheap this is a P67A-GD55 score is 24218


----------



## rewease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Looks great, this kind of thing is what drives mods. It may actually come in handy if _when_ the current mod I'm working on with x11nt4 works. What epoxy did you use? Also, how well does it hold up to pressure? Can you give some pressure and verify that it has as strong bond and wont easily fall off? Looks like it's permanent, but I would like to be sure. Your input is appreciated.


I used a standard 5 min epoxy Yuki Model brand. I just tested how much force the filling would withstand and managed to break it out. There was a lot more force necessary that the pins could ever put on there. Anyways it would be a good idea to slightly sand the inside if the notches and degrease them for better adhesion. In this test I did neither.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*


Well I wanted to check a couple things before I posted my results. No joy. same as before. The cpu still comes to life in the crap box acer 775 board with the paint. I did both the L then the T style (or perhaps the "middle finger". Neither took off. Thankfully no magic whisps or gene got blown out of his lamp. I was able to tickle his feet and rub his belly and he stayed happy where he was







I decided to try my backup E5420 who does not have a sticker, just to see if the sticker might for some reason make any kind of difference with the paint. Well no go their either. Definitely requires the sticker. I put a second layer on just to be absolutely sure it was making good contact to the pins after I didn't get anything.

Again no post codes showing on my diag card. It displays instantly with the X3220 cpu installed as soon as power is applied.

I will be painting my E5450 and reinstalling into the gigabyte board here to see if the whistling, although I would call it more of a "HISS" whos tone and intensity changes under different cpu loads, goes away as it has on the P5E and the crap box Acer board, and see if anything changes on the overclock side. I will report back on that issue.

If you have any other ideas let me know. This paint will come off with Acetone which I have so if you want to make a change I can do so.


----------



## Vanquished

Is it possible to dremel in a couple notches on a cpu instead of trimming the motherboard or is there just no room?


----------



## patentman

I think someone has said it can be done. I was thinking about it and found more safe to cut the tabs than risk destroying a E5450.
If you have a E5405 or something cheap then go for it. Still I would chicken out doing the same to the E5450 even if the experiment went well.

Trimming the cpu would only be a good solution if your intention was to sell modded cpus (771 notches glued). Then again anything can go wrong (buyer has incompatible mobo/ sticker went bad/unstuck) and get no gain out of it.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> Well I wanted to check a couple things before I posted my results. No joy. same as before. The cpu still comes to life in the crap box acer 775 board with the paint. I did both the L then the T style (or perhaps the "middle finger". Neither took off. Thankfully no magic whisps or gene got blown out of his lamp. I was able to tickle his feet and rub his belly and he stayed happy where he was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to try my backup E5420 who does not have a sticker, just to see if the sticker might for some reason make any kind of difference with the paint. Well no go their either. Definitely requires the sticker. I put a second layer on just to be absolutely sure it was making good contact to the pins after I didn't get anything.
> 
> Again no post codes showing on my diag card. It displays instantly with the X3220 cpu installed as soon as power is applied.
> 
> I will be painting my E5450 and reinstalling into the gigabyte board here to see if the whistling, although I would call it more of a "HISS" whos tone and intensity changes under different cpu loads, goes away as it has on the P5E and the crap box Acer board, and see if anything changes on the overclock side. I will report back on that issue.
> 
> If you have any other ideas let me know. This paint will come off with Acetone which I have so if you want to make a change I can do so.


Damn I was hoping to make some progress. Great job on the mod though. Perhaps there still will be some benefits to it. I'll be interested in seeing if overclocking improves at all.

There are many lands that are different between the two CPU's. I do wonder if some of them have the same function but different names. I'll have to do some reading and see. Some of the differences make me wonder how the 775/771 mod even works. As far as land mods go, we have done the "easy" ones. Anything more I believe would be swapping inputs, a much more challenging task. I'll let you know if I find any more worth attempting. Thanks for all your work so far


----------



## Vanquished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> I think someone has said it can be done. I was thinking about it and found more safe to cut the tabs than risk destroying a E5450.
> If you have a E5405 or something cheap then go for it. Still I would chicken out doing the same to the E5450 even if the experiment went well.
> 
> Trimming the cpu would only be a good solution if your intention was to sell modded cpus (771 notches glued). Then again anything can go wrong (buyer has incompatible mobo/ sticker went bad/unstuck) and get no gain out of it.


Aside from cpus above the 5450 most of the time the motherboard ends up being worth more than that. So if you could just notch the cpus and keep the motherboard intact you have a cheaper part to lose and don't need to worry about those damn pins. But like I said there might not be enough room.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Damn I was hoping to make some progress. Great job on the mod though. Perhaps there still will be some benefits to it. I'll be interested in seeing if overclocking improves at all.
> 
> There are many lands that are different between the two CPU's. I do wonder if some of them have the same function but different names. I'll have to do some reading and see. Some of the differences make me wonder how the 775/771 mod even works. As far as land mods go, we have done the "easy" ones. Anything more I believe would be swapping inputs, a much more challenging task. I'll let you know if I find any more worth attempting. Thanks for all your work so far


The thought I had when I first tried this mod back in Dec was the cpu socket on X38 boards might not have everything "wired" that would be necessary for the 771 to operate. IDK. The board behaves as if the cpu has been overclocked too far and so it just shuts off, and resets to default settings to try and "engage" the cpu's ability to process again. I have to believe the bios is seeing the processor to some extent.

Has anyone you've seen tried this mod on a 975X chipset? That also supports ECC


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanquished*
> 
> Is it possible to dremel in a couple notches on a cpu instead of trimming the motherboard or is there just no room?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> I think someone has said it can be done. I was thinking about it and found more safe to cut the tabs than risk destroying a E5450.
> If you have a E5405 or something cheap then go for it. Still I would chicken out doing the same to the E5450 even if the experiment went well.
> 
> Trimming the cpu would only be a good solution if your intention was to sell modded cpus (771 notches glued). Then again anything can go wrong (buyer has incompatible mobo/ sticker went bad/unstuck) and get no gain out of it.


not if one goofs and acidenty puts the CPU in wrong. also it sort of devalues the board specially for any one building their first PC. idk. i just like the idea ofa converted CPU more than modding the socket.

kind of like these CPUs, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tualatin-P-IIIs-1-4GHz-512K-include-Socket-Adapter-/281238323137?pt=CPUs&hash=item417b1c3fc1


----------



## Vanquished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> not if one goofs and acidenty puts the CPU in wrong. also it sort of devalues the board specially for any one building their first PC. idk. i just like the idea ofa converted CPU more than modding the socket.
> 
> kind of like these CPUs, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tualatin-P-IIIs-1-4GHz-512K-include-Socket-Adapter-/281238323137?pt=CPUs&hash=item417b1c3fc1


I don't see how you could put it in the wrong way. You've got the original notches and arrow to go by. I think the problem would be you cann't cut a notch deep enough before you go into a pin or something.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanquished*
> 
> I don't see how you could put it in the wrong way. You've got the original notches and arrow to go by. I think the problem would be you cann't cut a notch deep enough before you go into a pin or something.


Quote:


> You've got the original notches and arrow to go by


i don't see how since you cut them out.

I wonder if one is really carefully if they can cut the notch right at the pin. it would be a lot easier by hand whit a file. (slower more controlled)

i guess i'm just saying it's easier to just drop it in a board and flash the bios than it is to fiddle with cutting the notches and lining the arrow up vs just dropping it.(at the right correct rotation). also being able to sell to those who are uncomfortable with cutting on their sockets. kind of a 1 size fits all if you will.


----------



## Vanquished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> i don't see how since you cut them out.
> 
> I wonder if one is really carefully if they can cut the notch right at the pin. it would be a lot easier by hand whit a file. (slower more controlled)
> 
> i guess i'm just saying it's easier to just drop it in a board and flash the bios than it is to fiddle with cutting the notches and lining the arrow up vs just dropping it.(at the right correct rotation). also being able to sell to those who are uncomfortable with cutting on their sockets. kind of a 1 size fits all if you will.


Why do you think the original notches / arrow would be cutoff?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanquished*
> 
> Why do you think the original notches / arrow would be cutoff?


as far as i know xeon does not have notches where the 775 notches are, so you have to the cut the notches off for the xeon to fit.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Yes but once you've done this mod what more could you possibly do to a 775? There's no better cpu out there so why would one ever need to pull the xeon back out?


----------



## Vanquished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Yes but once you've done this mod what more could you possibly do to a 775? There's no better cpu out there so why would one ever need to pull the xeon back out?


Who knows. I can think of a few reasons to get rid of it and just wondered whether it was possible to de-value the cheaper part is all.


----------



## cdoublejj

trade it, sell it, build a machine fora friend, get a better 775 board.


----------



## ivanz

I have not read this thread fully... I want to try xeon e5472, because q9650 much more.
I found that any xeon s771 will work on mobo P45 chipset. I have motherboard Asus P5QD Turbo BIOS 0301 date 2009.08.25. Do I need to do mod? For CPU xeon e5472 need only adapter card (LGA 771 Turn 755) and cutting 2 keys in the socket or some other solder contacts on CPU?


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanz*
> 
> I have not read this thread fully... I want to try xeon e5472, because q9650 much more.
> I found that any xeon s771 will work on mobo P45 chipset. I have motherboard Asus P5QD Turbo BIOS 0301 date 2009.08.25. Do I need to do mod? For CPU xeon e5472 need only adapter card (LGA 771 Turn 755) and cutting 2 keys in the socket or some other solder contacts on CPU?


I have been using e5462 on Asus P5Q-PRO

http://valid.canardpc.com/je3ybc

Do read the first post on how to do this. You may have to mod the BIOS.

All the best


----------



## 6505didier

I want to thank you for the quality of this thread, I could buy on ebay 60 €, a Xeon E5450 at 3GHz - 12MB Cache - 1333 FSB Socket 771 and a "Kit - Mod" to install my map motherboard Gigabyte GA-EG41MF-US2H (F5) socket 775. Everything runs perfectly and the performance testing with Everest is that of a Core 2 Quad Extreme QX9650. Thank you again.


----------



## ralcool

@cdoublejj, and Vanquished

I have modded/added two Xeons directly WITHOUT touching the CPU socket. Both my main motherboards are considered more worthy than the 'cheap' cpus.

Using simply a dremal style tool with a suitable bit, I cut some notches into the CPUs that were deep enough to allow the socket tabs to enter.

Applied the 'sticker' mod for the pins, and they both fired up. They were also both Asus boards and required a microcode update for full operation.

The notches are _not_ deep enough to touch the 771/775pins, but allow perfect fitment to the un- modified socket. Yay!

Finding the matching corner with the arrow is not hard.... if you REALLY can't remember the orientation of the cpu.

VERY happy with my updated processors, an X5460 and X5470 to replace a E8200 and Q6600 respectively.

To think I paid full retail price for both about 6years ago. ~$270 and ~$400 each... now about $75 & 84 delivered for top spec Xeons.

With some SSDs, and Win8.1- these systems are fresh again. And really good. (The x5470 blew the doors off my stock i7-920 in a 3dmark06 benchmark the other night, with 8800GTS GPUs... the Xeon was lightly overclocked to 4Ghz.. but only DDR2 RAM vs a proper i7 DDR3)

Go for it, A cheap upgrade for existing well used 775 systems. I will NOT be looking to upgrade anything else but the GPUs for at least the next 2yrs.

The x5460 HTPC has a quiet nVidia GT440 for Bluray and 3d HDMI 1.4 playback ... The x5470 has an angry 8800GTS that burns hotter than the sun- but pulls great FPS scores in most benchmarks.

But, I'm old now- Like PatentMan, I choose quiet over speed. ASUS EPU-6 Engine lets me overclock/underclock easily. We're running 0.968v during mild idle on the x5470 @ 328FSB..... Only an awesome old Thermal Take V1 Tornado looking after the temps.. low 30s....to mid 70s.

I did have to Disable 'C-State Tech' for the P5QL-E motherboard for stable operation with the X5470 at full stock speed. It would only run a lower multiplier without the setting, regardless of FSB or CPU voltage tried. Weird. Speed Step seems to still work though...

Hack the planet!


----------



## Vanquished

What sort of bit did you use for the dremel? I was thinking maybe a sander but I don't know if they are small enough.


----------



## rewease

A sander would be suitable. They are availabe in the original 2.5 mm notch diameter. I personally would never ever notch that CPU. Yes it has been done, yes it worked but its an unnecessary risk since noone knows whats going on in the multiple board layers of a Xeon where the 775 notches are located. Removing the tabs from the socket, if done right, cant harm anything.


----------



## ivanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> I have been using e5462 on Asus P5Q-PRO
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/je3ybc
> 
> Do read the first post on how to do this. You may have to mod the BIOS.
> 
> All the best


your bios on link - 1306 - 08/20/2008.
bios modded?
fsb your e5462 is 1600?


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> The thought I had when I first tried this mod back in Dec was the cpu socket on X38 boards might not have everything "wired" that would be necessary for the 771 to operate. IDK. The board behaves as if the cpu has been overclocked too far and so it just shuts off, and resets to default settings to try and "engage" the cpu's ability to process again. I have to believe the bios is seeing the processor to some extent.
> 
> Has anyone you've seen tried this mod on a 975X chipset? That also supports ECC


AFAIK nobody has tried on a 975*X*, just the regular 965/975 series.

I have been doing a lot of reading on the socket 771/775 CPU's. It's time for a break but I have some potentially important info to pass and another very simple mod to do. There are a bunch of lands that have different functions between the two CPU's. Some of the differences make me wonder how this mod is even working. let alone why it works on some chipsets but not others. I am only going to summarize the main points of what I found and where we can go with this mod.

Many of the lands (30) that have various functions on a socket 775 CPU are "reserved" on a socket 771 CPU. This is what Intel has to say about the "reserved" lands.
Quote:


> All Reserved signals must remain unconnected. Connection of these signals to VCC, VTT,
> VSS, or to any other signal (including each other) can result in component malfunction
> or incompatibility with future processors. See Chapter 4 for a land listing of the
> processor and the location of all Reserved signals.


So there is potential there for some problems wouldn't you say? Now get this, land Y1 on a socket 771 is "reserved" but on a socket 775 it labeled FC0/BOOT SELECT. Here's what Intel has to say on FC0/BOOT SELECT:
Quote:


> FC0/BOOTSELECT is not used by the Yorkfield processor. When this
> land is tied to Vss previous processors based on the Intel NetBurst®
> microarchitecture should be disabled and prevented from booting.
> Refer to appropriate platform design guide for termination guidance.


And get this, I cant find this function anywhere on the socket 771 datasheet.

There is also the matter of lands AH 7 and AJ 7. They are both "reserved" on a socket 771 CPU, but on a socket 775 CPU they are Vss. Not a good combo according to Intel's data sheet. It's possible it could be only a problem on X series chipsets, or maybe not a problem at all. But it should be looked into to find out weather or not it's causing problems.

So here's the simple mod I'm suggesting:
Cut out some tiny pieces of scotch tape and Cover lands Y1 AH7, and AJ7. Make sure there is no possibility of a pin making contact with them, but don't accidentally cover an adjacent land. If after doing this it still won't boot, remove the tape from lands AH7 and AJ7 and try again.
Lands to cover:


----------



## IDontOC

I did this on an Asus P5K motherboard I read around the internet and came to the conclusion it would be best to use a low wattage CPU due to it being made with the best silicon.










Is there a way to disable the message I get on the POST?

"Unknown CPU is detected, updating BIOS is required to unleash its full power!"
"Press F1 to Resume"

If it helps the BIOS version I am using is the latest one 1201.

After hitting F1 it all runs awesomely. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> AFAIK nobody has tried on a 975*X*, just the regular 965/975 series.
> 
> I have been doing a lot of reading on the socket 771/775 CPU's. It's time for a break but I have some potentially important info to pass and another very simple mod to do. There are a bunch of lands that have different functions between the two CPU's. Some of the differences make me wonder how this mod is even working. let alone why it works on some chipsets but not others. I am only going to summarize the main points of what I found and where we can go with this mod.
> 
> Many of the lands (30) that have various functions on a socket 775 CPU are "reserved" on a socket 771 CPU. This is what Intel has to say about the "reserved" lands.
> So there is potential there for some problems wouldn't you say? Now get this, land Y1 on a socket 771 is "reserved" but on a socket 775 it labeled FC0/BOOT SELECT. Here's what Intel has to say on FC0/BOOT SELECT:
> 
> And get this, I cant find this function anywhere on the socket 771 datasheet.
> 
> There is also the matter of lands AH 7 and AJ 7. They are both "reserved" on a socket 771 CPU, but on a socket 775 CPU they are Vss. Not a good combo according to Intel's data sheet. It's possible it could be only a problem on X series chipsets, or maybe not a problem at all. But it should be looked into to find out weather or not it's causing problems.
> 
> So here's the simple mod I'm suggesting:
> Cut out some tiny pieces of scotch tape and Cover lands Y1 AH7, and AJ7. Make sure there is no possibility of a pin making contact with them, but don't accidentally cover an adjacent land. If after doing this it still won't boot, remove the tape from lands AH7 and AJ7 and try again.
> Lands to cover:


I too took a look at the data sheets and I was interested because E/F1 show as VSS on lga771, and E30 is reserved F30 is VTT. I too saw the part about "don't connect reserved pins" but they seem to be connected ( at least is the case of E/F30 ) internally to the cpu as far as the VM is concerned.

I think the "boot select" pin is definitely a good possibility. I will do what you suggest here.

But to update you on how last nights mod helped.... Back to 4.41GHz BABY YA!







and no more hissing from the chokes. Still have some from this tired 9800GT I am using for testing right now.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> I too took a look at the data sheets and I was interested because E/F1 show as VSS on lga771, and E30 is reserved F30 is VTT. I too saw the part about "don't connect reserved pins" but they seem to be connected ( at least is the case of E/F30 ) internally to the cpu as far as the VM is concerned.
> 
> I think the "boot select" pin is definitely a good possibility. I will do what you suggest here.
> 
> But to update you on how last nights mod helped.... Back to 4.41GHz BABY YA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no more hissing from the chokes. Still have some from this tired 9800GT I am using for testing right now.


I believe we took care of E1, F1 and F30 on the first mod and E30 is not connected to anything either. I don't think any of those pins are a problem, at lest not anymore.
I do have a question though. Will a socket 775 Xeon work with any socket 775 chipset? I have never bothered to find out and I'm done with the research for now.








Good job on the overclock, have you checked if it's prime95 stable?


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IDontOC*
> 
> I did this on an Asus P5K motherboard I read around the internet and came to the conclusion it would be best to use a low wattage CPU due to it being made with the best silicon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to disable the message I get on the POST?
> 
> "Unknown CPU is detected, updating BIOS is required to unleash its full power!"
> "Press F1 to Resume"
> 
> If it helps the BIOS version I am using is the latest one 1201.
> 
> After hitting F1 it all runs awesomely. Any help would be appreciated.


Microcode update. Just go back to pages 1 and 2 of this forum and it will talk you through the steps. The microcode bins are there as well as the editors needed (at the very end of the post) I did this on my Gigabyte EP45T-UD3LR board ( to enable SSE4 and VT-x) and it went without a hitch. Just copied/pasted each command shown into the cmd window and after a few "Enters" it was done







 Easy peasy lemon squeezy


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I believe we took care of E1, F1 and F30 on the first mod and E30 is not connected to anything either. I don't think any of those pins are a problem, at lest not anymore.
> I do have a question though. Will a socket 775 Xeon work with any socket 775 chipset? I have never bothered to find out and I'm done with the research for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job on the overclock, have you checked if it's prime95 stable?


Not yet. But I have not been able to even get into windows till after painting. I did have this thing cooking at 4.41 when I first started about a month ago. After the mountain lion fiasco I've been though, bios updates etc, I couldn't get past 4.25GHz. I've felt the hissing was the chokes /VR's being loaded improperly and thought since I wasn't able to get back up to speed again, that they may have gotten a bit wore out under the stress. This time it just said " OK! " lol I have not tried my X3220 in all of the 775's that I have, but it has worked in at least the P5E, an Abit P35 and the G31 Tyan intel oem board I have.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I believe we took care of E1, F1 and F30 on the first mod and E30 is not connected to anything either. I don't think any of those pins are a problem, at lest not anymore.
> I do have a question though. Will a socket 775 Xeon work with any socket 775 chipset? I have never bothered to find out and I'm done with the research for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job on the overclock, have you checked if it's prime95 stable?


The other possibility here is good ol' "intel trickery" going on. I remember reading about the 915 chipset, and it said that the 915 was a "neutered" 945 with it's dual core capabilities disabled to prevent OEM's from using the cheaper 915 chipset for dual core motherboards. Intel may have done the same trick with the X38/48 to prevent OEM's from using that chipset for cheaper workstation/server motherboards for LGA771 processors.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IDontOC*
> 
> I did this on an Asus P5K motherboard I read around the internet and came to the conclusion it would be best to use a low wattage CPU due to it being made with the best silicon.
> 
> Is there a way to disable the message I get on the POST?
> 
> "Unknown CPU is detected, updating BIOS is required to unleash its full power!"
> "Press F1 to Resume"
> 
> If it helps the BIOS version I am using is the latest one 1201.
> 
> After hitting F1 it all runs awesomely. Any help would be appreciated.


You miss some features of the cpu as well.
As said you need to add the Xeon microcodes to the bios.
Also if you run Vista or XP after the Xeon modded bios update go to the device manager and unistall all processors then restart. Then windows will recognize properly the Xeon cpu.

P5K (vanilla) Xeon 5400 series mod bios.

p5k-1201-xeon5400.zip 600k .zip file


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IDontOC*
> 
> I did this on an Asus P5K motherboard I read around the internet and came to the conclusion it would be best to use a low wattage CPU due to it being made with the best silicon.


BTW, 1.248V is too much for 3.5Ghz ( 8*438) for a L54xx and E0 in addition.
It should do it at 1.180V or so. At least my E5440 C0 could do, have not tested my L5420 in OC at all. So maybe L5430 is not good at OC after all if it needs so much Vcore.
And I see a 7x multi, have you set multi to 7(max) in bios ?

You would be a lot better with a E5440. It would do 3.6Ghz at a lot less Vcore and leave room to mobo`s FSB capability for added stability too.
L series are meant for low power consumption, low cooling needs and low noise (lower fan speed)


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> .
> 
> Many of the lands (30) that have various functions on a socket 775 CPU are "reserved" on a socket 771 CPU. This is what Intel has to say about the "reserved" lands.
> So there is potential there for some problems wouldn't you say? Now get this, land Y1 on a socket 771 is "reserved" but on a socket 775 it labeled FC0/BOOT SELECT. Here's what Intel has to say on FC0/BOOT SELECT:
> 
> And get this, I cant find this function anywhere on the socket 771 datasheet.
> 
> There is also the matter of lands AH 7 and AJ 7. They are both "reserved" on a socket 771 CPU, but on socket 775 CPU they are Vss. Not a good combo according to Intel's data sheet. It's possible it could be only a problem on X series chipsets, or maybe not a problem at all. But it should be looked into to find out weather or not it's causing problems.


So I tried taping those lands. No go still. I checked continuity between Y1 and VSS on the 775 board that works with the 771 cpu, the P5E, and 771 motherboard. All have this disconnected already. AH/AJ7, these are not connected to VSS, however I do show about 460ohms of resistance showing up so they are going somewhere on the 771 motherboard. The LGA775 does indeed have VSS going to these pins. I think at the very least these should be blocked off.


----------



## rockit00

I can confirm that an X3380 works fine on X48 the X38 and the P45 chipset boards that I've tried it on.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockit00*
> 
> I can confirm that an X3380 works fine on X48 the X38 and the P45 chipset boards that I've tried it on.


That would be expected since it is a 775 cpu. I looked at the datasheet pin outs for both the quad core and xeon X32xx x33xx series cpus and they are 100% identical. Terminal thought maybe there was a pin flip somewhere else but I don't think so...


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanz*
> 
> your bios on link - 1306 - 08/20/2008.
> bios modded?
> fsb your e5462 is 1600?


I updated the BIOS after that.. now I am using a modified BIOS

Yes, FSB of E5462 is 1600


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*


I did a bit more looking at the pinouts of the processors and the core 2 quads and the X3220 I have both are 100% identical pin outs.

I decided to tape off C23 since it was listed as PLL IN/OUT for 775 and reserved for 771. I also tried taping over the area down there that is listed as "test" points for 775 and "reserved" on 771.
No help either. Still the E5420 I did this too worked fine in the G31 tyan board.

The 1U rack server ( who so generously donated its E5420's for experimentation







) uses FB ECC memory, whos pinout differs from ECC and non-ecc ddr2. I did a bit of looking at LGA771 motherboards, including Dell, and noticed at the very minimum these are requiring Registered ECC memory, and most ( including the old Mac Pros what use LGA771 ) want FB-ECC

I just feel it's not a pin out problem because I just feel if any of these reserved lands were the issue, it would plague any 775 motherboard.

I think what is happening is related to ECC. ECC is a feature of the X38 chipset, however, at least in the case of my P5E, this is stated on the specifications from Asus -

"4 x DIMM, Max. 8 GB, DDR2 1200*/1066/800/667 Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory"

Also noticed that FSB Parity is a feature of the E5400 series cpu. I have no idea if this is related to memory parity or not, but a wiki search on intel chipsets show the X38/48 to not support parity, but do support ECC. The 975X chipsets support both parity and ecc.

I also noticed on a google search of X38 and ECC memory, there were a lot of ( old ) questions about "has anyone gotten ecc running on xxx motherboard with X38 chipset? "

I think there is a lack of support for ECC in either the bios or something with the way the board has been wired. My gut is telling me the X38/48 chipset is based on the X5400 skulltrail ( which I think came out about the same time ) which required FB dims ( ecc and non-ecc ) and maybe this chipset is seeing the signals from the lga771 and is looking for FB or ECC to be present and the bios has support for neither. I think I will try the Registered ECC memory I have with the X3220 on this P5E and see what happens. I've never ran ECC on this board so I have no idea if it really does not support ECC as asus claims.


----------



## rockit00

Thanks for all posters in this thread. I had been tempted to try this mod on my X38 or X48!


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> I did a bit more looking at the pinouts of the processors and the core 2 quads and the X3220 I have both are 100% identical pin outs.
> 
> I decided to tape off C23 since it was listed as PLL IN/OUT for 775 and reserved for 771. I also tried taping over the area down there that is listed as "test" points for 775 and "reserved" on 771.
> No help either. Still the E5420 I did this too worked fine in the G31 tyan board.
> 
> The 1U rack server ( who so generously donated its E5420's for experimentation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) uses FB ECC memory, whos pinout differs from ECC and non-ecc ddr2. I did a bit of looking at LGA771 motherboards, including Dell, and noticed at the very minimum these are requiring Registered ECC memory, and most ( including the old Mac Pros what use LGA771 ) want FB-ECC
> 
> I just feel it's not a pin out problem because I just feel if any of these reserved lands were the issue, it would plague any 775 motherboard.
> 
> I think what is happening is related to ECC. ECC is a feature of the X38 chipset, however, at least in the case of my P5E, this is stated on the specifications from Asus -
> 
> "4 x DIMM, Max. 8 GB, DDR2 1200*/1066/800/667 Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory"
> 
> Also noticed that FSB Parity is a feature of the E5400 series cpu. I have no idea if this is related to memory parity or not, but a wiki search on intel chipsets show the X38/48 to not support parity, but do support ECC. The 975X chipsets support both parity and ecc.
> 
> I also noticed on a google search of X38 and ECC memory, there were a lot of ( old ) questions about "has anyone gotten ecc running on xxx motherboard with X38 chipset? "
> 
> I think there is a lack of support for ECC in either the bios or something with the way the board has been wired. My gut is telling me the X38/48 chipset is based on the X5400 skulltrail ( which I think came out about the same time ) which required FB dims ( ecc and non-ecc ) and maybe this chipset is seeing the signals from the lga771 and is looking for FB or ECC to be present and the bios has support for neither. I think I will try the Registered ECC memory I have with the X3220 on this P5E and see what happens. I've never ran ECC on this board so I have no idea if it really does not support ECC as asus claims.


There are many "what if" possibilities with this mod. It doesn't help that much of the info available is very limited. What gives me hope this mod is possible was one 771 Xeon CPU was verified working on an X38 motherboard. It was a X3363 on an Gigabyte X38T motherboard. I know it's only one instance but the question still remains, WHY DID IT WORK? It's frustrating... I have tried to look up the specs on X33xx series socket 771 CPU's to see if maybe something is different, but have had no luck. When I go to Intel's website the link to the document takes you to E3 series Xeons even though it says 3000 series. When I try to find the specs on Intel servers using socket 771 Xeons I got "Error 404 blah blah blah" Even the data sheet websites don't have anything, just socket 775 3300 series. It's like all the info on them was wiped. Maybe you can have some luck with it.

One note on the Gigabyte X38t motherboard though. I read several reviews on it. People had problems with it using regular socket 775 CPU's. Seems for some it would keep doing the power cycle thing just like when you try to use a socket 771 CPU in a X series board. Maybe something is wired a little different...

Edit: also just FYI this mod wont work on Q35/Q45 chipsets either


----------



## rockit00

I had a X3360 (775/Q9550) on my DFI X48 before I upped to the X3380. All I could get stable was 3.6GHz with the X3360. I managed 4.0GHz with the X3380. I had wanted to try a pair of X5470's but that appears to be an iffy proposition at the present time. Pioneerisloud has mentioned that the X5470 probably won't work on my P45. I will be content with 3.16GHz 775 as opposed to a pair of 3.33GHZ 771's that I can't use. Thank's for the warnings!


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> There are many "what if" possibilities with this mod. It doesn't help that much of the info available is very limited. What gives me hope this mod is possible was one 771 Xeon CPU was verified working on an X38 motherboard. It was a X3363 on an Gigabyte X38T motherboard. I know it's only one instance but the question still remains, WHY DID IT WORK? It's frustrating... I have tried to look up the specs on X33xx series socket 771 CPU's to see if maybe something is different, but have had no luck. When I go to Intel's website the link to the document takes you to E3 series Xeons even though it says 3000 series. When I try to find the specs on Intel servers using socket 771 Xeons I got "Error 404 blah blah blah" Even the data sheet websites don't have anything, just socket 775 3300 series. It's like all the info on them was wiped. Maybe you can have some luck with it.


I do have a x3353 and I tried on Intel DG41RQ and P5Q PRO. In both the cases I don't have to modify the BIOS (I used stock BIOS). I am not sure this info is helpful to you.. you can see my signature for CPUZ

It is a yorkfield series processor: http://ark.intel.com/products/35278/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X3363-12M-Cache-2_66-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockit00*
> 
> I had a X3360 (775/Q9550) on my DFI X48 before I upped to the X3380. All I could get stable was 3.6GHz with the X3360. I managed 4.0GHz with the X3380. I had wanted to try a pair of X5470's but that appears to be an iffy proposition at the present time. Pioneerisloud has mentioned that the X5470 probably won't work on my P45. I will be content with 3.16GHz 775 as opposed to a pair of 3.33GHZ 771's that I can't use. Thank's for the warnings!


Which P45? A lot of the P45 motherboards tend to work. At least the major ones from Asus and Gigabyte. Other brands seem to be hit or miss, but it can't hurt to try if you already have the equipment on hand.


----------



## Vanquished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralcool*
> 
> @cdoublejj, and Vanquished
> 
> I have modded/added two Xeons directly WITHOUT touching the CPU socket. Both my main motherboards are considered more worthy than the 'cheap' cpus.
> 
> Using simply a dremal style tool with a suitable bit, I cut some notches into the CPUs that were deep enough to allow the socket tabs to enter.
> 
> Applied the 'sticker' mod for the pins, and they both fired up. They were also both Asus boards and required a microcode update for full operation.
> 
> The notches are _not_ deep enough to touch the 771/775pins, but allow perfect fitment to the un- modified socket. Yay!


Can you post some pictures of your cpus?


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanquished*
> 
> Can you post some pictures of your cpus?


All he's done is taken a low speed dremel and notched them like i mentioned about 70-80 pages ago. Its not a big deal to trim a wafer if you dont hit the cpu contact pads. Just use a sharpie and mark the cpu properly after aligning it flipped on another lga 775 cpu.

Please if you try this make sure you use a smaller diameter dremel and preferably one that has low bite so it doesn't suprise you and cut too deep.

Nic


----------



## Vanquished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> All he's done is taken a low speed dremel and notched them like i mentioned about 70-80 pages ago. Its not a big deal to trim a wafer if you dont hit the cpu contact pads. Just use a sharpie and mark the cpu properly after aligning it flipped on another lga 775 cpu.
> 
> Please if you try this make sure you use a smaller diameter dremel and preferably one that has low bite so it doesn't suprise you and cut too deep.
> 
> Nic


Yea I'll have to go through my bits and see if I have one that small. Prolly have to make a trip to the hardware store


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> There are many "what if" possibilities with this mod. It doesn't help that much of the info available is very limited. What gives me hope this mod is possible was one 771 Xeon CPU was verified working on an X38 motherboard. It was a X3363 on an Gigabyte X38T motherboard. I know it's only one instance but the question still remains, WHY DID IT WORK? It's frustrating... I have tried to look up the specs on X33xx series socket 771 CPU's to see if maybe something is different, but have had no luck. When I go to Intel's website the link to the document takes you to E3 series Xeons even though it says 3000 series. When I try to find the specs on Intel servers using socket 771 Xeons I got "Error 404 blah blah blah" Even the data sheet websites don't have anything, just socket 775 3300 series. It's like all the info on them was wiped. Maybe you can have some luck with it.
> 
> One note on the Gigabyte X38t motherboard though. I read several reviews on it. People had problems with it using regular socket 775 CPU's. Seems for some it would keep doing the power cycle thing just like when you try to use a socket 771 CPU in a X series board. Maybe something is wired a little different...
> 
> Edit: also just FYI this mod wont work on Q35/Q45 chipsets either


Here is the datasheet for X3300 series processors. I think this is probably what you are looking for?

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/xeon/xeon-3300-series-datasheet.html


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanquished*
> 
> Yea I'll have to go through my bits and see if I have one that small. Prolly have to make a trip to the hardware store


I do think this is a better option if you want to ever resell your motherboard too. I don't feel right reselling something I have modified. Unless it is to someone that wants that modification that is...


----------



## Vanquished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> I do think this is a better option if you want to ever resell your motherboard too. I don't feel right reselling something I have modified. Unless it is to someone that wants that modification that is...


I have no problem modding generic boards or something cheap. I just thought it was a way to save the more expensive mobo for later. Maybe you find a better one, maybe you get a laptop who knows. It's sanding down a cpu but a dirt ass cheap one and if it doesn't affect functionality then who cares.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> I do have a x3353 and I tried on Intel DG41RQ and P5Q PRO. In both the cases I don't have to modify the BIOS (I used stock BIOS). I am not sure this info is helpful to you.. you can see my signature for CPUZ
> 
> It is a yorkfield series processor: http://ark.intel.com/products/35278/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X3363-12M-Cache-2_66-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB


Yes I've seen that. What I'm looking for is the data sheet for this series the socket 771 package to see if there are any differences. I can only find socket 775 in this particular series...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> Here is the datasheet for X3300 series processors. I think this is probably what you are looking for?
> 
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/xeon/xeon-3300-series-datasheet.html


No it's socket 775, I want it for socket 771. I can find other Xeon CPU's no problem in socket 771 however. Seems the X33x3 series CPU data sheet is nowhere to be found.


----------



## rockit00

@pioneerisloud, the DFI LanParty P45-T2R Jr. It works fine with the X3380 on a stock 8-2009 bios. I have gathered that it might work with the X3363 also.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockit00*
> 
> @pioneerisloud, the DFI LanParty P45-T2R Jr. It works fine with the X3380 on a stock 8-2009 bios. I have gathered that it might work with the X3363 also.


The X33x0 series CPU is socket 775 and the X33x3 series CPU is a socket 771. It's already known the the socket 775 CPU will work in a socket 775 motherboard. The problem is in the socket 771 and the "X" series chipsets. P45 chipsets and socket 771 CPU's seem to play very nice together for the most part.


----------



## rewease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanquished*
> 
> Yea I'll have to go through my bits and see if I have one that small. Prolly have to make a trip to the hardware store


You want a 2.5 mm sander for an original notch. I still would not do it because you cant be sure there are no traces where the 775 notches go.
Just used such a sander to prep my test CPUs notches for epoxying. This should make the epoxy stick even better than last time.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Yes I've seen that. What I'm looking for is the data sheet for this series the socket 771 package to see if there are any differences. I can only find socket 775 in this particular series...
> No it's socket 775, I want it for socket 771. I can find other Xeon CPU's no problem in socket 771 however. Seems the X33x3 series CPU data sheet is nowhere to be found.


I see what you mean. I guess I thought there was a revision in the X3300 sheet for LGA 771. I guess Intel never bothered to make a datasheet. If people didn't want so damn much for these X33x3 series cpu's on ebay, I'd buy one just for S&G's


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Yes I've seen that. What I'm looking for is the data sheet for this series the socket 771 package to see if there are any differences. I can only find socket 775 in this particular series...
> No it's socket 775, I want it for socket 771. I can find other Xeon CPU's no problem in socket 771 however. Seems the X33x3 series CPU data sheet is nowhere to be found.


This should work! An LGA771 QX9775 which IS the X33X3 series ( thank you wiki!!! )

http://www.intel.com/design/processor/datashts/319128.htm?wapkw=qx9775+datasheet


----------



## rockit00

Well I just bought a X5460 to try in my P45 lanparty. If I can get it to work on the P45 maybe we can trick an X38/X48 into working with it too. Time will tell.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Voltage readings in this case won't do any good there is too much circuitry involved. I do think we're on the same page here. We will basically be creating a new set of lands with the pain pen using the existing lands I have mapped out. When done the previously unused pins will make a complete circuit and the motherboard will hopefully boot. Conductive paint pin may not be the most rigorous media to use, but as long as you're not continuously removing the CPU it should be fine. It should be good enough to prove whether on not this will work. You'll need decent masking or electrical tape too. It can't allow the paint to get under it while drying. If you have the board out, look at the socket with the CPU in it and see if it looks like the pins in rows A 28 and AN 28 are making contact with the CPU. You'll probably need a magnifying glass or take a macro shot with a camera to be certain.
> I know I'm not sharing all my info for this mod yet, but I want to be certain that all the steps are understood and done in order before beginning. The last person I spoke to about doing the mod up and fried their CPU before I even said what to do lol. Patients is the key here. I work on state of the art avionics so I'm confident in my methods. I have a two part goal here:
> 1. Get the mod to work in X series chipsets.
> 2. Don't fry the motherboard...
> 
> The only board I know of that worked was a gigabyte X38 series with a 33XX series Xeon CPU. All others I know of have failed no matter the brand. The issue is the POST so I doubt modding the bios will do any good as this is before the boot up sequence. Modding the BIOS in this fashion will likely create a board that never boots...


There is an old article here http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-core-2-extreme-qx9770,1736.html

They are testing the "new" qx9770 on a GA-X38-DQ6 board. Granted it is the 775 flavor, but since this is so closely related to both X33x3 and X54xx series Xeons, I would think in theory this might be why the individual was able to make this work. I have not looked yet to see if this processor was tested on other X38 chipsets.

The other thing I noticed here was the only difference I can see between the X33x3 and the X/E/L 5400 series is the X33x3 only supports single cpu. I don't know if this is a clue or not.


----------



## NSTime

I used my PC's PSU (Corsair TX750) to boot my nephew's PC (E5440 + Asus P5K Pro), but choke hissing on motherboard still exists, on both stock settings and when OCed to 3.4GHz. I've also visually inspected mobo and PSU capacitors, and everything looks OK, no leaks or bulging capacitors. Old CPU (E4700) produced no hissing when loaded with LinX. So I think it got to be something with this mod. Could it be incomplete?


----------



## rewease

You could try adding the additional Vss Vcc and Vtt pads like x11nt4 did in post 2222.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSTime*
> 
> I used my PC's PSU (Corsair TX750) to boot my nephew's PC (E5440 + Asus P5K Pro), but choke hissing on motherboard still exists, on both stock settings and when OCed to 3.4GHz. I've also visually inspected mobo and PSU capacitors, and everything looks OK, no leaks or bulging capacitors. Old CPU (E4700) produced no hissing when loaded with LinX. So I think it got to be something with this mod. Could it be incomplete?


Go back a couple pages when Terminal and myself were modding my E5430 cpu to test on X38. At the very least the "rewire" shut my hissing coils up. I do have some when LLC is enabled, but that was present with the C2D also. I have more stable overclock now too. Just follow what I did and used for the rewire job, and be careful when painting.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> This should work! An LGA771 QX9775 which IS the X33X3 series ( thank you wiki!!! )
> 
> http://www.intel.com/design/processor/datashts/319128.htm?wapkw=qx9775+datasheet


Well, no.
QX9775 can be used on *DP (dual-processor) motherboards* (as a pair or as single as long as the mobo is DP)
Xeon X3363 can be used only in *uni-processor motherboards* (only one socket) and cannot be used on DP motherboards.

*One basic and very important difference between*
*desktop* Quad/Extreme Qxxx, *enthusiast platform* Skultrail QX9775, *workstation* Xeon X33xx and *server* Xeon 5400 series is this:

*desktop* Quad/Extreme Qxxx & *workstation* Xeon X33xx are limited to single socket motherboards. Somehow locked (Intel knows)
*server* Xeon 5400 series & *enthusiast platform* Skultrail QX9775 up to dual socket motherboards. Somehow locked so cannot be used on quad socket motherboards.

So I guess X38/X48 chipset recognises the cpu is not belonging to the suitable category and refuses to operate. While the P3 & P4 series chipset does not care, which is the normal thing.
As the chipset locking should care not to let a uni-processor run on a dual-processor motherboard, not the other way around.

So I think this is what you must find and overcome.


----------



## patentman

I would try to see if I can find:

What is Reserved at a 775 cpu/socket while it is active on 771 *DP* cpu/socket and insulate.
What is VSS at a 775 cpu/socket while it is something other on 771 *DP* cpu/socket and insulate.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> There is an old article here http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-core-2-extreme-qx9770,1736.html
> 
> They are testing the "new" qx9770 on a GA-X38-DQ6 board. Granted it is the 775 flavor, but since this is so closely related to both X33x3 and X54xx series Xeons, I would think in theory this might be why the individual was able to make this work. I have not looked yet to see if this processor was tested on other X38 chipsets.
> 
> The other thing I noticed here was the only difference I can see between the X33x3 and the X/E/L 5400 series is the X33x3 only supports single cpu. I don't know if this is a clue or not.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> This should work! An LGA771 QX9775 which IS the X33X3 series ( thank you wiki!!! )
> 
> http://www.intel.com/design/processor/datashts/319128.htm?wapkw=qx9775+datasheet


I had my post just about ready to submit and it all got wiped







If this version is a little lacking sorry, my motivation's gone after the first attempt...

I'm not quite sure where you're going with this. QX series CPU's work on socket 775 motherboards. It's on the list of supported CPU for my P45 board as well. The QX series is *basically* a 33x0 CPU, but with a couple different features. I'm not sure if it supports ECC memory either, but I'm not checking. The 33x3 series is basically the same as a 33x0, but on the 771 land package. Yes a 33x3 is like a 54xx series with the exception most 54xx CPU's support multi-CPU configurations and 33xx series don't.

for reference, I'm using the following data sheets:

Quad-Core Intel® Xeon® Processor 3200 Series (775 land)
Quad-Core Intel® Xeon® Processor 3300 Series (775 land)
Intel® Core™2 Extreme Processor QX9000 Series (775 land)
Quad-Core Intel® Xeon® Processor 5400 Series (771 land)
Well as the saying goes, how far down the rabbit hole do you want to go?
I have found a couple of Lands swapped in different socket 775 CPU's as well as a revision that pretty much causes a domino effect, There are so many "if this land is connected" and "signal needed" requirements it's possible to come up with many possible solutions. I'm not going to go into detail (again), it gets quite lengthy. I will do a very short summary Land AL3 should not be connected to anything in socket 775 or the computer will not boot. Perhaps you can tape over that one. I know it's a long shot...
A rabbit hole:

3200 Socket 775 Xeon
F2 = GTLREF 3
G10= GTLREF 2
Y3= FC17

3300 Socket 775 Xeon
F2= GTLREF *2*
G10= GTLREF *3*
Y3= FC17

3300 Socket 775 Xeon SPEC update
F2= GTLREF *2*
G10= GTLREF *3*
Y3= PSI#

PSI# is as power function and is used by CMOS. Placing tape over this pad may do something as well.

For reference:
5400 socket 771 xeon
F2= GTLREF ADD MID (MID = 2?)
G10= GTLREF ADD END (END = 3?)
Y3= RESERVED


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Well, no.
> QX9775 can be used on *DP (dual-processor) motherboards* (as a pair or as single as long as the mobo is DP)
> Xeon X3363 can be used only in *uni-processor motherboards* (only one socket) and cannot be used on DP motherboards.
> 
> *One basic and very important difference between*
> *desktop* Quad/Extreme Qxxx, *enthusiast platform* Skultrail QX9775, *workstation* Xeon X33xx and *server* Xeon 5400 series is this:
> 
> *desktop* Quad/Extreme Qxxx & *workstation* Xeon X33xx are limited to single socket motherboards. Somehow locked (Intel knows)
> *server* Xeon 5400 series & *enthusiast platform* Skultrail QX9775 up to dual socket motherboards. Somehow locked so cannot be used on quad socket motherboards.
> 
> So I guess X38/X48 chipset recognises the cpu is not belonging to the suitable category and refuses to operate. While the P3 & P4 series chipset does not care, which is the normal thing.
> As the chipset locking should care not to let a uni-processor run on a dual-processor motherboard, not the other way around.
> 
> So I think this is what you must find and overcome.


It's my opinion that because the "X" series chipset is a server chipset it is looking for a signal that the "P" series don't require and don't check for. It could also be getting a signal it shouldn't as well so it won't boot. OR.....maybe both


----------



## patentman

You and x11nt4 are doing a great job on this matter.
It is a matter of time to success, which I believe it has more chances to get fixed than fail. Although it is hard to find the combinations needed especially without much Intel pdf info available.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> It's my opinion that because the "X" series chipset is a server chipset it is looking for a signal that the "P" series don't require and don't check for. It could also be getting a signal it shouldn't as well so it won't boot. OR.....maybe both


The reason I brought up the QX9770 and 9775 is because they appear to be identical cpu's except for the packaging. The 9775 on wiki lists it as being sort of an in between of the X33x3 and the X5400 series. As to say it is a yorkfield just like the QX9770. The Tomshardware article mentioned that the 9770 was not officially supported on the X38 platform due to the VR current supply not being validated by intel to provide enough power to handle 400MHz bus. Although intel basically said "it should work, but we wont warranty or guarantee it too" . The Gigabyte board used to test the QX9770 was I think the same as the one you said was reported to work with the X3363. My thought was perhaps the place to look is between the 9770 and the 9775 and/or perhaps there is something in the BIOS of the Gigabyte X38 board that is different from other brands. There was a question in the article as to how many X38 board would really work with the QX9770 cpu, but they said " we think it should "

I taped over AL3 and no luck either. But I think I will go back the beginning when I first started this 2mo ago and flash the original BIOS for the P5E because this current bios is A and Rampage bios and 2 was one modified by a fellow overclock.net'r and as such I don't know what was removed or added.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> It's my opinion that because the "X" series chipset is a server chipset it is looking for a signal that the "P" series don't require and don't check for. It could also be getting a signal it shouldn't as well so it won't boot. OR.....maybe both


I wouldn't get too bummed out that it hasn't worked for me. I think we need a few other people, preferably those who have something other than a P5E to try your cpu mod to really rule out that it isn't working. If anything you did fix what I feel is an important power supply issue to the CPU that I feel left unfixed, undo stress on the VR's and death are likely to occur.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> You and x11nt4 are doing a great job on this matter.
> It is a matter of time to success, which I believe it has more chances to get fixed than fail. Although it is hard to find the combinations needed especially without much Intel pdf info available.


That is what I think will be difficult, if even possible. I have been tested the changes as Terminal suggests them, in both a working 775 and the P5E to verify the change didn't effect the CPU to still boot up on a working board as before.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> That is what I think will be difficult, if even possible. I have been tested the changes as Terminal suggests them, in both a working 775 and the P5E to verify the change didn't effect the CPU to still boot up on a working board as before.


I do believe it's possible. However, whether or not we have the capability to do it is another question. I should have been a little clearer but after my post got wiped and I had to rewrite it I was frustrated to say the least. The land for input PSI# should be covered, its in location Y3. It's called FC17 in old version 775 CPU's and reserved in socket 771. This change came out in the middle of the production run of the 3300 series CPU's and I believe it's what caused some major problems with the earlier mentioned Gigabyte motherboard. Why I'm so interested in this one is because it caused the continuous boot up cycle like you get when installing a socket 771 CPU in an "X" series motherboard. It was fixed with a BIOS update as well so there is the possibility of a software fix. However I don't know how to read Phoenix BIOS let alone modify it at this level.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I do believe it's possible. However, whether or not we have the capability to do it is another question. I should have been a little clearer but after my post got wiped and I had to rewrite it I was frustrated to say the least. The land for input PSI# should be covered, its in location Y3. It's called FC17 in old version 775 CPU's and reserved in socket 771. This change came out in the middle of the production run of the 3300 series CPU's and I believe it's what caused some major problems with the earlier mentioned Gigabyte motherboard. Why I'm so interested in this one is because it caused the continuous boot up cycle like you get when installing a socket 771 CPU in an "X" series motherboard. It was fixed with a BIOS update as well so there is the possibility of a software fix. However I don't know how to read Phoenix BIOS let alone modify it at this level.


No go on Y1...

More I mess with this thing, and watch the behavior of the PCI Diag card with the X3320 vs the E5430 cpu, it behaves as if there is no CPU even installed. As soon as I can press the button, it is flashing codes at me with the X3320. Instantly comes on and says No Diagnostic Codes when the E5430 is installed.

I have an idea. I think perhaps we are going about this backwards. You see, I tested the "reserved lands" on the 775 socket and have found all of them to be disconnected. I get no readings of any kind from them. Granted there are more "reserved" lands on the 771, but they don't seem to be causing an issue in general for other boards. What might be the case is to look at the "reserved" lands on the 775, and see if they are "reserved" also on the 771. Turns out all but 3 are. The 3 in question makes me wonder here...

These are the "reserved" lands on the 775 who are not reserved on the 771. These lands might need to be reconnected.

N4 = A36# Source Sync I/O
V2 = LL_ID0 Power I/o
P5 = A37# Source Sync I/O

What do you think about these being the signal the X38 is looking for from the 771?


----------



## spynoodle

I've been reading over this thread for a while, and I finally decided to pick up an E5440 on eBay and get started with my P5K Pro. I didn't need to mod the BIOS to get the CPU to utilize SSE4 and VT-x, although there is an annoying message after POST every time I boot up.







So far it's been great, and I've applied a modest .025v Vcore bump to achieve an overclock of 3.2GHz (with the multiplier bumped down to x8 and the FSB bumped up to 400MHz in order to maintain an 800MHz memory frequency). However, I'm a bit confused by my temperatures. My heatsink is a decently powerful Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 with two fans in a push-pull configuration, so I assumed that I would see some cool temperatures, but I didn't expect to see idle temps this low (look at the minimum):


I have the TJ max set at 85, according to a previous post in this thread. Is this incorrect? With a TJ max of 100 I see more believable idle temps of around 30C, which would be about in line with my overclocked Pentium E5200 that I previously used, although my Core 0 temp at full load reaches a somewhat shocking 76C. Am I just seeing a temperature inaccuracy at low temperatures?


----------



## rewease

The lowest idle temperature cant be lower than your room temperature. If it is, there must be something wrong with the measurement.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> No go on Y1...
> 
> More I mess with this thing, and watch the behavior of the PCI Diag card with the X3320 vs the E5430 cpu, it behaves as if there is no CPU even installed. As soon as I can press the button, it is flashing codes at me with the X3320. Instantly comes on and says No Diagnostic Codes when the E5430 is installed.
> 
> I have an idea. I think perhaps we are going about this backwards. You see, I tested the "reserved lands" on the 775 socket and have found all of them to be disconnected. I get no readings of any kind from them. Granted there are more "reserved" lands on the 771, but they don't seem to be causing an issue in general for other boards. What might be the case is to look at the "reserved" lands on the 775, and see if they are "reserved" also on the 771. Turns out all but 3 are. The 3 in question makes me wonder here...
> 
> These are the "reserved" lands on the 775 who are not reserved on the 771. These lands might need to be reconnected.
> 
> N4 = A36# Source Sync I/O
> V2 = LL_ID0 Power I/o
> P5 = A37# Source Sync I/O
> 
> What do you think about these being the signal the X38 is looking for from the 771?


I think it's very possible. I have always believed there is a missing signal(s). The problem is how to get the correct signal to the right spot. Especially when it doesn't exist on a socket 771 CPU? I also find it curious how inputs A3# and A5# had to be swapped to get this mod to work on a 775 platform, yet there are other Ax# signals missing. It's very possible "X" series chipsets need them, to at least POST.

It's is also possible the "X" series chipset sends/receives a signal that is not compatible with the socket 771 land it is connected to. It's is easy for us to block a signal and see if this is the case. This is why I have gone in the direction we're in right now with the tape. Even if it doesn't get the mod working, it may help rule things out.

What would be helpful is platform design guidelines for socket 775 motherboards on "P" and "X" series chipsets. I have found the individual chipsets themselves , but it seems they only get into how to install them onto a motherboard and don't get into the socket. The Intel Voltage Regulator-Down (VRD) 11.1, Processor Power Delivery Design Guidelines seems very promising but it doesn't include socket 771. Perhaps this one should be looked into a little more.


Version 11 (775)
Version 11.1 (much more)


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> I used a standard 5 min epoxy Yuki Model brand. I just tested how much force the filling would withstand and managed to break it out. There was a lot more force necessary that the pins could ever put on there. Anyways it would be a good idea to slightly sand the inside if the notches and degrease them for better adhesion. In this test I did neither.


Thanks, if go with the paint pen mod I may try this as well. Though I'm not sure why you did it on a socket 775 CPU...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spynoodle*
> 
> I've been reading over this thread for a while, and I finally decided to pick up an E5440 on eBay and get started with my P5K Pro. I didn't need to mod the BIOS to get the CPU to utilize SSE4 and VT-x, although there is an annoying message after POST every time I boot up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far it's been great, and I've applied a modest .025v Vcore bump to achieve an overclock of 3.2GHz (with the multiplier bumped down to x8 and the FSB bumped up to 400MHz in order to maintain an 800MHz memory frequency). However, I'm a bit confused by my temperatures. My heatsink is a decently powerful Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 with two fans in a push-pull configuration, so I assumed that I would see some cool temperatures, but I didn't expect to see idle temps this low (look at the minimum):
> 
> I have the TJ max set at 85, according to a previous post in this thread. Is this incorrect? With a TJ max of 100 I see more believable idle temps of around 30C, which would be about in line with my overclocked Pentium E5200 that I previously used, although my Core 0 temp at full load reaches a somewhat shocking 76C. Am I just seeing a temperature inaccuracy at low temperatures?


Sounds like you still need to update your microcode. It usually does three things in problem setups:

Ads CPU instructions (which you already have)
Gets rid of annoying boot up messages
fixes temperature problems (usually the CPU is running too hot)
I recommend you try it. It's probably already someplace in this thread.


----------



## rewease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Thanks, if go with the paint pen mod I may try this as well. Though I'm not sure why you did it on a socket 775 CPU...


Yep, sounds a bit odd. Its the cheapest CPU I have (E6420 that wont hit 2.4 GHz without massive voltage increase). So I'm using it for tests and practicing. Not much to lose there.


----------



## gagarin77

Hi guys. I have a problem with my LGA mod. I wanted to add the microcodes for Xeons (AMI BIOS) with mmtool, but after applying patch the table looks messed up.
Before:

After:


So the question is is it normal and I can proceed with updating BIOS, or something is wrong? It would be great if someone could help.
BTW
I'm using microcodes found on this thread (page 87)


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spynoodle*
> 
> So far it's been great, and I've applied a modest .025v Vcore bump to achieve an overclock of 3.2GHz (with the multiplier bumped down to x8 and the FSB bumped up to 400MHz in order to maintain an 800MHz memory frequency). However, I'm a bit confused by my temperatures. My heatsink is a decently powerful Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 with two fans in a push-pull configuration, so I assumed that I would see some cool temperatures, but I didn't expect to see idle temps this low (look at the minimum):


It should do 8.5*400 with the same or even less Vcore. At least my E5440 did it.
Make sure you have enabled CPU Loadline Calibration or CPU Voltage Damper (old naming of the loadline... )
Enable ACPI also, as Asus mobos have this Disabled.
Memory can be set at 800 no matter the multi, so I guess you had to lower multi so to be stable. See what it will do with the loadline calibration.

Temps. Most monitoring programs give false readings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Hi guys. I have a problem with my LGA mod. I wanted to add the microcodes for Xeons (AMI BIOS) with mmtool, but after applying patch the table looks messed up.
> Before:
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> So the question is is it normal and I can proceed with updating BIOS, or something is wrong? It would be great if someone could help.
> BTW
> I'm using microcodes found on this thread (page 87)


I have gone through this many times.
What I do to overcome this problem.
Check the size of the P6 microcode table of stock mobo`s bios and write it down.
Load another bios in MMTool that CPU Patch works OK (like Asus P5K), and update Xeon microcodes.
Delete some old entries but only a few. Like some of the 2005 ones.
Save the modded bios.
Load the modded bios and check if the size of the P6 microcode table is exactly the same to the size it has your motherboard`s stock bios.
Repeat step(s) so to get an exact size.
Once done then load the donor bios and extract all the P6 microcode table.
Then load your bios and replace the whole P6 microcode table with the one you extracted from the donor bios.
Save modded bios.
Load modded bios and verify the size is exact and that CPU Patch info states the microcodes directly.
It should work, good luck!


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I think it's very possible. I have always believed there is a missing signal(s). The problem is how to get the correct signal to the right spot. Especially when it doesn't exist on a socket 771 CPU? I also find it curious how inputs A3# and A5# had to be swapped to get this mod to work on a 775 platform, yet there are other Ax# signals missing. It's very possible "X" series chipsets need them, to at least POST.
> 
> It's is also possible the "X" series chipset sends/receives a signal that is not compatible with the socket 771 land it is connected to. It's is easy for us to block a signal and see if this is the case. This is why I have gone in the direction we're in right now with the tape. Even if it doesn't get the mod working, it may help rule things out.
> 
> What would be helpful is platform design guidelines for socket 775 motherboards on "P" and "X" series chipsets. I have found the individual chipsets themselves , but it seems they only get into how to install them onto a motherboard and don't get into the socket. The Intel Voltage Regulator-Down (VRD) 11.1, Processor Power Delivery Design Guidelines seems very promising but it doesn't include socket 771. Perhaps this one should be looked into a little more.
> 
> 
> Version 11 (775)
> Version 11.1 (much more)


On the NBR forums there is a thread on a project where they are trying to get Core 2 quads working on a chipset that only supports Core 2 Duos. ultimately laptop CPUs have a pins which makes it easier to re rout connections to the other side of the socket. You might give that thread a look for inspiration and or ideas. Also maybe they might be able to help you find data sheets?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> The lowest idle temperature cant be lower than your room temperature. If it is, there must be something wrong with the measurement.


with the exception of my Q9550 and maybe a few other CPUs I find this to be the case most of the time, specially with Bulldozer CPUs. according to HWmonitor, half the time I run it, I'm air conditioning the room.


----------



## spynoodle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Sounds like you still need to update your microcode. It usually does three things in problem setups:
> 
> Ads CPU instructions (which you already have)
> Gets rid of annoying boot up messages
> fixes temperature problems (usually the CPU is running too hot)
> I recommend you try it. It's probably already someplace in this thread.


I just updated my microcodes with the modified rom that patentman posted a couple weeks ago in this thread. It's gotten rid of the annoying POST message, but nothing else seems to have changed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> It should do 8.5*400 with the same or even less Vcore. At least my E5440 did it.
> Make sure you have enabled CPU Loadline Calibration or CPU Voltage Damper (old naming of the loadline... )
> Enable ACPI also, as Asus mobos have this Disabled.
> Memory can be set at 800 no matter the multi, so I guess you had to lower multi so to be stable. See what it will do with the loadline calibration.
> 
> Temps. Most monitoring programs give false readings.


I tried that Loadline Calibration, but it doesn't seem to make too much of a difference; I still need to add a bit of voltage at 3.2 GHz. Is your chip an E0? Mine is a C0, so I assume that it probably won't clock quite as well as its E0 equivalent.

So, since my temps are still funky, what should I trust? Should I trust the load temps when I have the TJ Max set to 85, or 100?


----------



## gagarin77

OK. I have patched Asus P5K bios with microcodes and now I'm deleting old CPUs (those around 2005) but i have noticed that some other entries are turning to zeros, is that normal?

Hopefully my current CPU is still listed (c2d E4500 id:06FD)


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I think it's very possible. I have always believed there is a missing signal(s). The problem is how to get the correct signal to the right spot. Especially when it doesn't exist on a socket 771 CPU? I also find it curious how inputs A3# and A5# had to be swapped to get this mod to work on a 775 platform, yet there are other Ax# signals missing. It's very possible "X" series chipsets need them, to at least POST.
> 
> It's is also possible the "X" series chipset sends/receives a signal that is not compatible with the socket 771 land it is connected to. It's is easy for us to block a signal and see if this is the case. This is why I have gone in the direction we're in right now with the tape. Even if it doesn't get the mod working, it may help rule things out.
> 
> What would be helpful is platform design guidelines for socket 775 motherboards on "P" and "X" series chipsets. I have found the individual chipsets themselves , but it seems they only get into how to install them onto a motherboard and don't get into the socket. The Intel Voltage Regulator-Down (VRD) 11.1, Processor Power Delivery Design Guidelines seems very promising but it doesn't include socket 771. Perhaps this one should be looked into a little more.
> 
> 
> Version 11 (775)
> Version 11.1 (much more)


I have an idea here as to why the "pin flip" works. I think the pin flip tells the cpu to work, at least electrically as a 775 cpu, thus the "reserved" lands become active. Since the needed "reserved" lands of the 775 are already disconnected, it works as it should. I have a couple things I've tried here that leads me to believe this is quite possibly the case.

Last night, I checked the "fingers" on the 771 socket. M4 N4 and P5 show 0 ohms, thus being connected to one another. These are not however, connected to eachother on the cpu side. I painted the pads on the 771 cpu from M4 to N4 and then over to P5 ( P5 was a bit tricky, but I got it done ) Let it dry over night, and checked to make sure I didn't short to another lands with the paint, it was not. So I popped it in. Well no go either.

I then put this E5420 into the "working" 775 motherboard, with my pci diag card, and low and behold - "no diagnostic codes" just like the P5E shows all the time. I then removed the painted area. And it came up flashing codes.

The other things here, is I tried my last remaining, unmolested, unstickered E5420 in the working 775 board, "no diagnostic codes".

The behavior on the P5E board is the same with or without the sticker. But reconnecting N4 and P5, thus restoring these to a "lga771" configuration anyway, leads it to no longer work in any 775 board.


----------



## antares555

Ok cool, I need some advice the cool down my Xeon X5470. I'm on a XFX 790i Ultra. I already use a Corsair H60. I managed to overclock up to 4.55ghz but it was unstable. I found the best at 4.2ghz. The only thing, is that I had to drop the CPU divider from 10x to 9x then raise the FSB. At 10x, it won't pass thru the 400mhz FSB...I don't undertsand why. Soon has I drop it to 9x, I was able to raise up and up almost "forever".

I decided the use it at 4.2ghz, but when I get into Prime95, after a while, the second test, the CPU goes up to 90 degrees celsius even on water. On IDLE it's around 45-50 celcius. Also, at 9x466mhz, CPU-Z said it's a Xeon E5450 ? On stock speed CPU-Z said X5470...


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> I have an idea here as to why the "pin flip" works. I think the pin flip tells the cpu to work, at least electrically as a 775 cpu, thus the "reserved" lands become active. Since the needed "reserved" lands of the 775 are already disconnected, it works as it should. I have a couple things I've tried here that leads me to believe this is quite possibly the case.
> 
> Last night, I checked the "fingers" on the 771 socket. M4 N4 and P5 show 0 ohms, thus being connected to one another. These are not however, connected to eachother on the cpu side. I painted the pads on the 771 cpu from M4 to N4 and then over to P5 ( P5 was a bit tricky, but I got it done ) Let it dry over night, and checked to make sure I didn't short to another lands with the paint, it was not. So I popped it in. Well no go either.
> 
> I then put this E5420 into the "working" 775 motherboard, with my pci diag card, and low and behold - "no diagnostic codes" just like the P5E shows all the time. I then removed the painted area. And it came up flashing codes.
> 
> The other things here, is I tried my last remaining, unmolested, unstickered E5420 in the working 775 board, "no diagnostic codes".
> 
> The behavior on the P5E board is the same with or without the sticker. But reconnecting N4 and P5, thus restoring these to a "lga771" configuration anyway, leads it to no longer work in any 775 board.


I just checked those pins on my E5200. They are all open on it.

I've stepped away from the troubleshooting process and just thought about all we have done. When we first started this endeavor, I tried to go about it with a logical method. When that failed, it became a hunt for the most likely suspect. That hunt has bore no fruit. It's time to back to a more logical method of thinking and go over all the data we have amassed so far. I have come to the realization that if this is ever going to work we need to begin at the start. Although that seems simple, we need to actually identify the start, which I believe you did. When you use a PCI diagnostic card, it by design is supposed to stop at the last working POST code/test. Since you have no codes, it goes to say that the first test didn't pass. The first test of a post is "Initializing a chipset component". According to Intel, the "typical sequence is Processor -> Memory -> Busses -> Output/Input Devices -> Boot Devices".

So basically the "X" series chipset isn't able to initialize the CPU. This is before memory or anything else which should throw a code. This is my guess anyway... So no matter how many problems we may have identified, it will do us no good until the CPU is up and running. Ideally, if we could identify what is needed from the two chipsets to initialize the CPU we could compare them and go from there. That's the easier said than done part. One thing that does keep coming to mind is the advanced power states. The power states and lands are different between the 771 Xeon and the 775 CPU. It's quite possible this is the first part of our problem, but I'm speculating at this point.

So in short we need the real starting point to get anywhere and I think we have it. The hard part is actually knowing what to do with the data or lack there of.

I'm using the socket 775 land-out diagram view from the top. I will upload a copy of mine, you may find it helpful. If anything you can see what I'm using and we can compare notes. Keep in mind this is the view from the top, not bottom.

If you want to go the voltage route the we need to give the 771 CPU the same configuration as the 775. VID0 and VID7 should also be 0 at all times for socket 775 according to the data sheet. They change values on socket 771 Xeons. Both serve two different purposes between the two CPU's as well.

Some of the Reserved lands on the 771 CPU are voltage on the 775 CPU as well. They will need to be measured with a multimeter and compared with one another to see what the correct configuration is. I don't have a quad core socket 775 CPU just an E5200. I will use it as an example though. Land C23 is reserved on 771 but on 775 it's VCCIO PLL. On my E5200 it's electrically the same as land D23. If this isn't the same reading as on the Xeon, then completely covering land C23 with tape then using the CAIG pen to create a new land connected to D23 will make it the same as the 771 CPU. With me so far?

There really doesn't seem to be an easy route to take here. Then there is the matter of missing inputs as well. That's a whole other story.


----------



## soco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antares555*
> 
> Ok cool, I need some advice the cool down my Xeon X5470. I'm on a XFX 790i Ultra. I already use a Corsair H60. I managed to overclock up to 4.55ghz but it was unstable. I found the best at 4.2ghz. The only thing, is that I had to drop the CPU divider from 10x to 9x then raise the FSB. At 10x, it won't pass thru the 400mhz FSB...I don't undertsand why. Soon has I drop it to 9x, I was able to raise up and up almost "forever".
> 
> I decided the use it at 4.2ghz, but when I get into Prime95, after a while, the second test, the CPU goes up to 90 degrees celsius even on water. On IDLE it's around 45-50 celcius. Also, at 9x466mhz, CPU-Z said it's a Xeon E5450 ? On stock speed CPU-Z said X5470...


Hi. Please be sure to use an offset of (-15) or set tjmax to 85 if you have not currently done so. I do not know about open hardware monitor as I use hwmonitor and you can change tjmax in hwmonitor.ini located alongside the executable file after you have run it. Also, my x5470 @ 1.304 idles at about 42C and gets up to 80C during IBT and normally 70C under gaming conditions. I am using air cooling.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spynoodle*
> 
> I just updated my microcodes with the modified rom that patentman posted a couple weeks ago in this thread. It's gotten rid of the annoying POST message, but nothing else seems to have changed.
> I tried that Loadline Calibration, but it doesn't seem to make too much of a difference; I still need to add a bit of voltage at 3.2 GHz. Is your chip an E0? Mine is a C0, so I assume that it probably won't clock quite as well as its E0 equivalent.
> 
> So, since my temps are still funky, what should I trust? Should I trust the load temps when I have the TJ Max set to 85, or 100?


As long as you use a Xeon 5400 series microcode update modded bios then nothing else to worry.
Mine was a C0 too. Maybe you either got a not so good batch of E5440 or your mobo has quite much Vdroop (when pushed at heavy load) or something else is wrong.
Check the cpu temp (not cpu core temp) from bios too.
It would be a good idea to remove the heatsink and see if thermal paste is all over the IHS of the cpu. As you mention only one core temp gets high which is not normal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> OK. I have patched Asus P5K bios with microcodes and now I'm deleting old CPUs (those around 2005) but i have noticed that some other entries are turning to zeros, is that normal?
> 
> Hopefully my current CPU is still listed (c2d E4500 id:06FD)


It is harmless.
I run 5 mobos this way. P5K-E WiFi/AP (sold), 2x P5QL-E, P5Q Deluxe, P5Q Premium.


----------



## cdoublejj

is it possible to keep the old micro codes AND add few of the new Xeon codes?


----------



## antares555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soco*
> 
> Hi. Please be sure to use an offset of (-15) or set tjmax to 85 if you have not currently done so. I do not know about open hardware monitor as I use hwmonitor and you can change tjmax in hwmonitor.ini located alongside the executable file after you have run it. Also, my x5470 @ 1.304 idles at about 42C and gets up to 80C during IBT and normally 70C under gaming conditions. I am using air cooling.


Thanks, can you send me your complete settings in your bios ? You are on a 790i right ? Are you on a multiplier of 10x or 9x ? At what speed are you ?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> is it possible to keep the old micro codes AND add few of the new Xeon codes?


Yes it is possible to have them both if microcode patch is working correctly on that BIOS. In my case it wasn't.

I just verified that LGA771 mod *doesn't work on* ACER Q35T-AM motherboard (chipset q35). MOBO is supporting Core™2 Quads 9xxx series with FSB 1333.

used:
Xeon E5450 SLANQ
ACER Q35T-AM
2x LGA adapter

1st try was with latest bios and 1st LGA adapter
2nd try was with microcode patched bios and 1st LGA adapter
3rd try was with microcode patched bios and 2nd LGA adapter

System was completely not responding, only fans were working and stopping in 5s cycles. PWR LED and HDD LED didn't even blink. I have tried clear CMOS jumper from time to time with no luck.
Now I have switched it back to C2D E4500, working fine.
Tomorrow I will mod cousin's ASUS P5k.

BTW
Anyone know of a good modable mobo with DDR3?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Yes it is possible to have them both if microcode patch is working correctly on that BIOS. In my case it wasn't.
> 
> I just verified that LGA771 mod *doesn't work on* ACER Q35T-AM motherboard (chipset q35). MOBO is supporting Core™2 Quads 9xxx series with FSB 1333.
> 
> used:
> Xeon E5450 SLANQ
> ACER Q35T-AM
> 2x LGA adapter
> 
> 1st try was with latest bios and 1st LGA adapter
> 2nd try was with microcode patched bios and 1st LGA adapter
> 3rd try was with microcode patched bios and 2nd LGA adapter
> 
> System was completely not responding, only fans were working and stopping in 5s cycles. PWR LED and HDD LED didn't even blink. I have tried clear CMOS jumper from time to time with no luck.
> Now I have switched it back to C2D E4500, working fine.
> Tomorrow I will mod cousin's ASUS P5k.
> 
> BTW
> Anyone know of a good modable mobo with DDR3?


DDR3 boards are usually X38 and X48, i think there is a DDR3 board by gigabyte that may use compatible chipset that is a good clocker.


----------



## kikice13

HI , I have an Asus Maximus Formula X38 and i want to know if the mod works in this mobo ...

Can you help me with the microcodes of the Xeon X3363?

The Info about this mobo is here
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_FORMULA/

And this are the bios

MAXIMUS-ASUS-Formula-1403.zip 823k .zip file


i hear the X3xxx works whit the X38 and X48 Chipset , but i dont know how to put the microcodes in the bios!

Help plz!


----------



## rewease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> DDR3 boards are usually X38 and X48, i think there is a DDR3 board by gigabyte that may use compatible chipset that is a good clocker.


That would be the GA-EP45T-... boards. They are quite rare, the rarest being the GA-EP45T-USB3.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> That would be the GA-EP45T-... boards. They are quite rare, the rarest being the GA-EP45T-USB3.


That board is prefect, has all the goodies + legacy + 1 usable PCI port even with dual, dual slot video cards. every thing a guy could ask for. when did it come out, what did it sell for and what does it go for these days?


----------



## rewease

I think it was Gigabytes last Socket 775 board. No idea on the original price. I also found the board fantastic but its super hard to find even on ebay. Maybe a GA-EP45T-UD3P would do (still rare).


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> DDR3 boards are usually X38 and X48, i think there is a DDR3 board by gigabyte that may use compatible chipset that is a good clocker.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the GA-EP45T-... boards. They are quite rare, the rarest being the GA-EP45T-USB3.
Click to expand...

ASUS P5Q3 Deluxe is another good one. I've got it and would probably try the mod out with it if these chips hadn't shot up so high in price.


----------



## lns25

translated with google

good evening
I'm being tested on the xeon x3353 motherboard asus P5N-t.
The problem I have is that if I go over 1066 mhz on
the bus, it make me a plantage.j I tried with 1702 bios and 1501
is the same. the crash occur randomly in both the bios
or windows seven.under windows windows bsod problem material.
No problem like this with my dual core 2160 @ 3GH bus 1333.

Can you help me?

is it possible to have 1702 or 1501 bios modified to
XEON x3353 because I
message cpu not recognized.

thank you

bonsoir
Je suis en cours de test du xeon x3353 sur carte mere asus p5n-t.
Le problème que je rencontre est que si je dépasse les 1066 mhz sur
le bus ,celà me fais un plantage.j'ai essayé avec le bios 1702 puis le 1501
c'est pareil. les plantage se produisent aléatoirement aussi bien dans le bios que
sous windows seven.sous windows bsod problème materiel.
Aucun probleme de ce genre avec mon dual core 2160 @ 3gh bus 1333.

pouvez vous m'aider ?

est il possible d'avoir le bios 1702 ou 1501 modifié pour
XEON x3353 car j'ai
un message de cpu non reconnu.

Merci


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> I just verified that LGA771 mod *doesn't work on* ACER Q35T-AM motherboard (chipset q35). MOBO is supporting Core™2 Quads 9xxx series with FSB 1333.


Correct, the Q35/45 chipsets don't work with this mod.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikice13*
> 
> HI , I have an Asus Maximus Formula X38 and i want to know if the mod works in this mobo ...
> 
> Can you help me with the microcodes of the Xeon X3363?
> 
> The Info about this mobo is here
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_FORMULA/
> 
> And this are the bios
> 
> MAXIMUS-ASUS-Formula-1403.zip 823k .zip file
> 
> 
> i hear the X3xxx works whit the X38 and X48 Chipset , but i dont know how to put the microcodes in the bios!
> 
> Help plz!


Where did you hear about X3xx works on the X38 and X48 Chipset?
The X33x0 series is socket 775 and will work on it.
The X33x3 series is socket 771. I'm only aware of one mod that has ever worked with this CPU series and an "X" series chipset.

Just as an FYI, microcodes don't make this mod work, they just fix issues. If your computer wont boot, no amount of microcode will help.

Also If you would, can you provide your CPU batch code? It's for some work I'm doing on "X" chipsets and trying to get this mod to work. It's on the heat spreader, 5th line down eight numbers and letters. thanks


----------



## TB13

Hey everybody! Glad to see this thread is still alive and kicking! Sorry for the lack of updates to the OP, but I am kind of back







, so if anyone has any requests for info that they think is important to be added to the OP, let me know!

Also I apologize for not responding to PM's. I have recently been flooded by questions and simply do not have the time to answer them all. If you have a question, ask it here and myself or someone else will surely answer it!


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Hey everybody! Glad to see this thread is still alive and kicking! Sorry for the lack of updates to the OP, but I am kind of back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so if anyone has any requests for info that they think is important to be added to the OP, let me know!
> 
> Also I apologize for not responding to PM's. I have recently been flooded by questions and simply do not have the time to answer them all. If you have a question, ask it here and myself or someone else will surely answer it!


Theres a ton of info and links that could go on the firs post, I will make two recommendations. I have a troubleshooting post here that's helpful. Links to BIOS modding from this thread are a good idea too. Thanks for taking the time to keep up


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> DDR3 boards are usually X38 and X48, i think there is a DDR3 board by gigabyte that may use compatible chipset that is a good clocker.


Mine is a DDR3 board. EP45T-UD3LR. I've posted this a few times before on this forum, but I guess once more won't hurt.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Correct, the Q35/45 chipsets don't work with this mod.
> Where did you hear about X3xx works on the X38 and X48 Chipset?
> The X33x0 series is socket 775 and will work on it.
> The X33x3 series is socket 771. I'm only aware of one mod that has ever worked with this CPU series and an "X" series chipset.
> 
> Just as an FYI, microcodes don't make this mod work, they just fix issues. If your computer wont boot, no amount of microcode will help.
> 
> Also If you would, can you provide your CPU batch code? It's for some work I'm doing on "X" chipsets and trying to get this mod to work. It's on the heat spreader, 5th line down eight numbers and letters. thanks


I just noticed something rather interesting. At least as far as specifications go, the Q35, Q45, X38, and X48 are the only chipsets for 775 that support Intel VX-D ( hardware virtualization )

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_chipsets#Core_2_chipsets

" VT-d is inherently supported on these chipsets, but may not be enabled by individual OEMs. Always read the motherboard manual and check for BIOS updates. X38/X48 VT-d support is limited to certain Intel, Supermicro, DFI (LanParty) and Tyan boards. VT-d is broken or non existent on some boards until the BIOS is updated. Note that VT-d is a chipset Memory Controller Hub technology, not a processor feature, but this is complicated by later processor generations (i series) moving the MCH from the motherboard to the processor package, making only certain i series CPUs support VT-d."


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> I just noticed something rather interesting. At least as far as specifications go, the Q35, Q45, X38, and X48 are the only chipsets for 775 that support Intel VX-D ( hardware virtualization )
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_chipsets#Core_2_chipsets
> 
> " VT-d is inherently supported on these chipsets, but may not be enabled by individual OEMs. Always read the motherboard manual and check for BIOS updates. X38/X48 VT-d support is limited to certain Intel, Supermicro, DFI (LanParty) and Tyan boards. VT-d is broken or non existent on some boards until the BIOS is updated. Note that VT-d is a chipset Memory Controller Hub technology, not a processor feature, but this is complicated by later processor generations (i series) moving the MCH from the motherboard to the processor package, making only certain i series CPUs support VT-d."


This is interesting. Some one with one of these chipsets needs to disable VT-D and see if it effects the ability to post.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> This is interesting. Some one with one of these chipsets needs to disable VT-D and see if it effects the ability to post.


I tried to disable "Vanderpool Technology" on my P5E, and then swapped to the E5430 cpu, still no boot. The problem is, with mine anyway, is it sees a new cpu installed if I put the E5430 in, then put the X3220 back into the system. So I think when it sees the new cpu it is running defaults until you go back into the bios and tell it to go ahead and run with the previous settings. Default enables vanderpool.

What I checked to see if the E5400 series supports VT-D, and they do not. In fact only few socket 775 cpu's supported this. What cought my eye was for the Q9x50 series. These are 12MB 1333 Bus 775 cpus that indeed support VT-D. What I wonder is if this chipset or bios thinks the E54x0 is a Q9x50, and thinks it needs to enable support for this technology, but the signalling is not there to allow it to completely fulfill the requirements, and it just sits there and basically rejects the cpu. IDK. the VT-D was the only similarity I could see between the Q and X 775 chipsets.

Here is a list of the cpu's that support VT-D
http://ark.intel.com/search/advanced?VTD=true


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> I just noticed something rather interesting. At least as far as specifications go, the Q35, Q45, X38, and X48 are the only chipsets for 775 that support Intel VX-D ( hardware virtualization )
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_chipsets#Core_2_chipsets
> 
> " VT-d is inherently supported on these chipsets, but may not be enabled by individual OEMs. Always read the motherboard manual and check for BIOS updates. X38/X48 VT-d support is limited to certain Intel, Supermicro, DFI (LanParty) and Tyan boards. VT-d is broken or non existent on some boards until the BIOS is updated. Note that VT-d is a chipset Memory Controller Hub technology, not a processor feature, but this is complicated by later processor generations (i series) moving the MCH from the motherboard to the processor package, making only certain i series CPUs support VT-d."


Strange as all my Asus boards support Intel VT.
P5QL-E (P43 +ICH10R), P5Q Deluxe/Premium (P45 + ICH10R) and I believe so it was my P5K-E Wifi/ap (P35 + ICH9R)
All mobos with R version of the southbridge.

Intel states that P45 does not suport Intel Fast Memory Access.
http://ark.intel.com/products/35133/Intel-82P45-Memory-Controller-Hub
Then here it says it does.
http://www.intel.com/Assets/PDF/prodbrief/P45-express-chipset-prod-brief-319947.pdf
And indeed it does.

As for Virtualization Technology:
All my Asus I wrote above support VT and have this in CPU configuration, in bios.

Intel states what`s making confusion here:
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/virtualization/virtualization-technology/hardware-assist-virtualization-technology.html
It`s VT and VT-d

So I guess it gets more confusing.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> This is interesting. Some one with one of these chipsets needs to disable VT-D and see if it effects the ability to post.


That ACER with Q35 I'm running has VT option and it is DISABLED by default. I played a lot with BIOS yesterday (loading a new one, clearing CMOS) and it was always disabled, at least on my C2D E4500. I was testing mod (and failed) with Xeon E5450 which according to cpu-world has support for VT. There might be a chance that VT kicks in when supported processor is detected. If I had C2D with VT support I would find out. I think my cousin may have one.

Here is a bit of information about Virtualization Technology from cpu-world:
Link


----------



## kikice13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Correct, the Q35/45 chipsets don't work with this mod.
> Where did you hear about X3xx works on the X38 and X48 Chipset?
> The X33x0 series is socket 775 and will work on it.
> The X33x3 series is socket 771. I'm only aware of one mod that has ever worked with this CPU series and an "X" series chipset.
> 
> Just as an FYI, microcodes don't make this mod work, they just fix issues. If your computer wont boot, no amount of microcode will help.
> 
> Also If you would, can you provide your CPU batch code? It's for some work I'm doing on "X" chipsets and trying to get this mod to work. It's on the heat spreader, 5th line down eight numbers and letters. thanks


Here!
I fund it on Ebay
http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/

///////*"Chipsets with reported problems

The following chipsets have been reported to NOT work with 5xxx series Xeons.

X48 and X38
Q45, Q43, Q35, and Q33
nForce 680i (doesn't officially support 45nm quad core processors)
Two Gigabyte motherboards with an x38 chipset have been reported to support X33xx series (Yorkfield-CL) Xeons, so the x38 and x48 chipsets probably support all 3xxx series Xeons.

Additionally, the Q45, Q43, Q35, and Q33 chipsets may support 3xxx series Xeons, but nobody has tested this yet"*///////

It say some X38 chipset works whit the X3xxx CPU


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Strange as all my Asus boards support Intel VT.
> P5QL-E (P43 +ICH10R), P5Q Deluxe/Premium (P45 + ICH10R) and I believe so it was my P5K-E Wifi/ap (P35 + ICH9R)
> All mobos with R version of the southbridge.
> 
> Intel states that P45 does not suport Intel Fast Memory Access.
> http://ark.intel.com/products/35133/Intel-82P45-Memory-Controller-Hub
> Then here it says it does.
> http://www.intel.com/Assets/PDF/prodbrief/P45-express-chipset-prod-brief-319947.pdf
> And indeed it does.
> 
> As for Virtualization Technology:
> All my Asus I wrote above support VT and have this in CPU configuration, in bios.
> 
> Intel states what`s making confusion here:
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/virtualization/virtualization-technology/hardware-assist-virtualization-technology.html
> It`s VT and VT-d
> 
> So I guess it gets more confusing.


VT-X is supported by all ( at least c2 and newer, i didn't look further back than that ) Intel CPU's but VT-D is not. There is some kind of a hardware element tied to VT-D that I don't know how it makes it different. Perhaps hardware acceleration for VT as opposed to software only support. That is my only guess as to the 2 different types. Actually there is 3. The E5400 series supports VT-X extended.

I think VT in the bios is for VT-X support from the cpu and not VT-D

After this, I am beginning to have more respect for motherboard designers trying to interperate the meaning of Intel's data sheets.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> That ACER with Q35 I'm running has VT option and it is DISABLED by default. I played a lot with BIOS yesterday (loading a new one, clearing CMOS) and it was always disabled, at least on my C2D E4500. I was testing mod (and failed) with Xeon E5450 which according to cpu-world has support for VT. There might be a chance that VT kicks in when supported processor is detected. If I had C2D with VT support I would find out. I think my cousin may have one.
> 
> Here is a bit of information about Virtualization Technology from cpu-world:
> Link


There is no way to know for sure if VT-D is what is causing the problem or not but, it is curious, out of everything that could be an issue, that is the only real similarity the Q and X chipsets had that the other G and P series did not. All I know is, Terminal and I have gotten deep down the rabbit hole on this one, and I think we have taken both the red and blue pills. There might have been some green and yellow ones there as well







I sort of have the feeling that disabling VT in the bios only disables the VT-X side of things and not the VT-D since it is a hardware tied support.

If we go any further, Terminal and I might have to get out the rubber gloves for this one


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikice13*
> 
> Here!
> I fund it on Ebay
> http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/
> 
> ///////*"Chipsets with reported problems
> 
> The following chipsets have been reported to NOT work with 5xxx series Xeons.
> 
> X48 and X38
> Q45, Q43, Q35, and Q33
> nForce 680i (doesn't officially support 45nm quad core processors)
> Two Gigabyte motherboards with an x38 chipset have been reported to support X33xx series (Yorkfield-CL) Xeons, so the x38 and x48 chipsets probably support all 3xxx series Xeons.
> 
> Additionally, the Q45, Q43, Q35, and Q33 chipsets may support 3xxx series Xeons, but nobody has tested this yet"*///////
> 
> It say some X38 chipset works whit the X3xxx CPU


We keep hearing that this Gigabyte X38 works with the X33x3 chips but, no one but this one person that made the claim as seemed to try it or get it to work. If it truely did work..why is the BIG million dollar question.


----------



## furion223

Hey there, I still haven't managed to get my asus p5bSE to boot my 5450 xeon, tried two different processors, if i install a fresh one, and the bios message states a new cpu has been found, i press to "Load Default Settings"it boots fine, until i restart it, then it will just go in a reboot cycle, right at the Loading Windows screen, tried disabling vanderppol, tried setting my Ram to 667, tried to start it stripped, only 1 ram and a ubuntu from USB. Upgraded my bios, added microcodes, so i did just about everything i could think of.

Anyone have some more ideas on what to do with this??


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furion223*
> 
> Hey there, I still haven't managed to get my asus p5bSE to boot my 5450 xeon, tried two different processors, if i install a fresh one, and the bios message states a new cpu has been found, i press to "Load Default Settings"it boots fine, until i restart it, then it will just go in a reboot cycle, right at the Loading Windows screen, tried disabling vanderppol, tried setting my Ram to 667, tried to start it stripped, only 1 ram and a ubuntu from USB. Upgraded my bios, added microcodes, so i did just about everything i could think of.
> 
> Anyone have some more ideas on what to do with this??


Try disabling C1E Support. Also what bios version are you currently using?


----------



## furion223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Try disabling C1E Support. Also what bios version are you currently using?


Tried disabling C1E, got a BSOD, 0x0000001E, and one 0x00000007E. Current bios ver. is 1001 (latest non beta), tried the beta one aswell a few days ago, but got same results.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furion223*
> 
> Tried disabling C1E, got a BSOD, 0x0000001E, and one 0x00000007E. Current bios ver. is 1001 (latest non beta), tried the beta one aswell a few days ago, but got same results.


Stop 01e= IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL
Stop 07e= SYSTEM THREAD EXCEPTION NOT HANDLED

You are getting RAM related errors. Increase RAM voltage and NB voltage and if that doesn't work loosen RAM timings or lower RAM OC.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> There is no way to know for sure if VT-D is what is causing the problem or not but, it is curious, out of everything that could be an issue, that is the only real similarity the Q and X chipsets had that the other G and P series did not. All I know is, Terminal and I have gotten deep down the rabbit hole on this one, and I think we have taken both the red and blue pills. There might have been some green and yellow ones there as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sort of have the feeling that disabling VT in the bios only disables the VT-X side of things and not the VT-D since it is a hardware tied support.


I just checked, that function is called VT-d in ACER's BIOSand it is disabled by default. I tried running C2D E6700 (it supports VT) on that mobo and that setting didn't change. So my coclusion is that something other the VT is blocking Xeons on this chipset.


----------



## furion223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop 01e= IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL
> Stop 07e= SYSTEM THREAD EXCEPTION NOT HANDLED
> 
> You are getting RAM related errors. Increase RAM voltage and NB voltage and if that doesn't work loosen RAM timings or lower RAM OC.


Did what you suggested, no BSOD's however still won't boot, just reboots at the starting windows screen. I am somewhat sure that if i dismantle the cpu now, and install it again it will boot, but just for the first time i start the pc, seems some settings that the bios has at the moment are not the ones it uses when i press "Load Default Settings"whan a new cpu is detected...

Regarding bsod's, they are not constant, even now if i Disable reboot on startup errors, via F*, it won't go into a BSOD, it will just reboot.


----------



## patentman

Try another Linux LiveDVD and see if it works.
I have an old FaunOS liveDVD which works so I assume it would be a good idea you try also as your motherboard has an older chipset than mine, so it should work.

I had told you before that your motherboard does not officially support 1333bus cpus.
Most probably that`s the problem.
It may mess up the FSB STRAP next time it POSTs.

Either take another mobo, a better one, or take a 1066 bus Xeon or force this Xeon you have to 1066bus via the BSEL mod.








I would take a better mobo though.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

@ gagarin77, x11nt4 & TB13. This is a problem during POST. Changing settings in BIOS will have no effect on this problem whatsoever as it happens before the computer boots. There are only two solutions I can think of. Either find a way to get the proper signals flowing between the CPU and chipset or get the POST to bypass whichever part is failing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> We keep hearing that this Gigabyte X38 works with the X33x3 chips but, no one but this one person that made the claim as seemed to try it or get it to work. If it truely did work..why is the BIG million dollar question.


It was proved via CPUZ screenshot. It's on/around page 10 of this thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikice13*
> 
> Here!
> I fund it on Ebay
> http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/
> 
> ///////*"Chipsets with reported problems
> 
> The following chipsets have been reported to NOT work with 5xxx series Xeons.
> 
> X48 and X38
> Q45, Q43, Q35, and Q33
> nForce 680i (doesn't officially support 45nm quad core processors)
> Two Gigabyte motherboards with an x38 chipset have been reported to support X33xx series (Yorkfield-CL) Xeons, so the x38 and x48 chipsets probably support all 3xxx series Xeons.
> 
> Additionally, the Q45, Q43, Q35, and Q33 chipsets may support 3xxx series Xeons, but nobody has tested this yet"*///////
> 
> It say some X38 chipset works whit the X3xxx CPU


That article is misleading, Just because it worked on the X38T-DQ6 doesn't mean it will work on other X38 or "Q" series chipsets. I can shed some light on the subject. For a while the X38T-DQ6 was plagued by serious problems. In short it behaved just like when you install a socket 771 CPU into any "X" series chipset board. It was so bad Gigabyte pulled the DDR2 version off the shelves. The DDR3 version was either fixed by BIOS update or replaced when the BIOS update bricked the board. It is for this reason I believe you can modify the POST to bypass the "bad" test, but that would take somebody who knows how to write BIOS. I surly wouldn't trust somebody just because they know their way around a BIOS modding tool. If the official Gigabyte BIOS was bricking boards....

This also happens to coincide with when Intel changed one of the lands on the socket 775 Xeons (Y3). I can't verify if this change was done to the 771 socket version Xeons or not as Intel AFAIK, hasn't published any specific data sheet info on them, only the socket 775 version. Whether or not a X33xx CPU works may be dependent on which stepping CPU you have. This is why I want your CPU batch code kikice13.

So I'll list some data to chew on for a bit on the X38T-DQ6 and how it may relate to other boards.

The X38T-DQ6 likely has at least one CPU socket pin wired differently (Y3?).
There is likely a difference between 33x3 series CPU's depending on stepping. (older vs newer)
Some motherboards are very specific about which stepping will work on them.
The BIOS was modded to stop the same problem we now have with socket 771 CPU's

Interesting reading on Newegg of all places. Start from the lowest rating review and work up. Pay attention to the dates too.

X38T-DQ6


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> @ gagarin77, x11nt4 & TB13. This is a problem during POST. Changing settings in BIOS will have no effect on this problem whatsoever as it happens before the computer boots. There are only two solutions I can think of. Either find a way to get the proper signals flowing between the CPU and chipset or get the POST to bypass whichever part is failing.
> It was proved via CPUZ screenshot. It's on/around page 10 of this thread.


Well of all the people on this forum, I am more than well aware it is a PRE BIOS POST problem. Second I just wanted to point out the VT-D is hardware tied to the chipset. and my point is, this is probably a pre bios problem. Given what I posted about the X38/48 and Q chipsets not correctly utilizing or enabling VT-D. It seems likely at this point the the VT-D could be the problem. Out of all the chipsets that work with this mod, and yes I have not checked too deeply into the nvidia side of things, only these chipsets that support VT-D are not working. There has to be a similarity here between X and Q chipsets.

Who knows if this is accurate but I looked at tomshardware and they talked about chipset variations here http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/best-motherboard-guide,2546-6.html

G45 Express adds Intel's GMA X4500HD graphics engine to the list of P45 Express features.
G43 Express removes HD video acceleration from the G45's feature set.
G41 Express reduces maximum supported memory from 16 to 8GB and demotes the PCIe controller mode from revision 2.0 (5.0GT/s) to revision 1.1 (2.5GT/s).
Q45 Express adds Intel vPro Technology to the list of G43 features for easier administration in large office environments.
Q43 Express provides G45 features to the business market.
X48 Express, a rebadged version of the X38 Express that was validated by Intel to support FSB-1600, is functionally identical to the earlier part. Few DDR2 motherboards exist for the X48 Express, partly because of a myth that the chipset supports only DDR3, discouraging buyers from seeking out DDR2 motherboard models. As part of the FSB-1600 validation, DDR3-1600 was added to its list of supported memory types.

Looks to me the Q series is a modified G. G is the graphics added P chipset. I don't see any connection here between X and Q directly. Except for the VT-D support. The Q chipset should work just like a G or P. It can't be a coincidence the only similarity between 2 non working chipsets is VT-D. Unless the Q is just a modified X. Doesn't seem that way reading these changes from tomshardware.

I just wanted to find out if there is a pin that could be signalling the chipset to enable VT-D support, and since the E54x0 series does not support VT-D, there in lies the problem.


----------



## x11nt4

Here is another little nugget

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20100918212702473&board_id=1&model=P5E3+DELUXE&page=1&SLanguage=en-us

- The X48 chipset should support VT-d as well but it seems, the P5E or the BIOS doesn't.

Hi P..

Only certain Q series chipsets have VT-d enabled... As you mention, there seems to be some information floating around that other chipsets like the X and P series can, with a special BIOS, support VT-d.... Most boards that support it will also have the 'DO' series storage controller... P5E-VM DO, P7Q57-M DO, P5QL-VM DO.

The architecture is intended more for professional Server and enterprise applications and so is not usually available on a desktop mainboard.


----------



## x11nt4

And one other... pasted from the forum below...

https://communities.intel.com/message/9687

I have been in contact with Intel.
I phoned up their tech support and this was followed up with some emails.
I officially got the following chipsets.
Mobile Chipsets
PM45
QM45
GS45
Desktop Chipset
Q45
I replied thanking him for the answer and asking if they have any motherboard that supports VT-d. It has been two days and I have not received any answers yet.
Now according to this article, the Intel motherboard DX38BT equipped with the X38 chipset supports VT-d, or at least, it shows up in the BIOS. Now that we have a confirmation that X48 does not support it, I do not know what to think about the X38 chipset.
VT-d is the only reason I go for Intel. If I have to purchase a normal motherboard, I will go for AMD (always trying to keep some competition on the market

I not so sure about the support on X48
I phoned the ASUS support in US yesterday regarding their P5SE64 Evolution board (which uses the x48 chipset) and they confirmed that it HAS support for VT-d.
Also, in this forum http://software.intel.com/en-us/forums/virtualization-software-development/topic/56802 there is somebody who got a reply from Intel that both X38 and X48 has "VT-d capability, but OEMs may not have enabled in systems based on these"
Also in this review the VT-d support is mentioned: http://www.trustedreviews.com/motherboards/review/2008/01/03/Intel-DX38BT-X38-Motherboard/p2
It seem like everybody is a little confused about this, even people at Intel...

There is a lot more here on this forum. But WOW, how confusing is this issue that Intel couldn't even figure it out?!!!?


----------



## x11nt4

One more thing, then I will shut up









I don't know how many have seen this website but..

http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/#motherboard-compatibility

Two Gigabyte motherboards with an x38 chipset have been reported to support X33xx series (Yorkfield-CL) Xeons, so the x38 and x48 chipsets probably support all 3xxx series Xeons.

Additionally, the Q45, Q43, Q35, and Q33 chipsets may support 3xxx series Xeons, but nobody has tested this yet.
Our guess as to why some chipsets don't support the 5xxx series Xeons (but do support the 3xxx series)

Xeons with model numbers that end in 5xxx are allowed to be used in motherboards that support 1 or 2 physical processors (this is called dual-processor support). However, the 3xxx series Xeons cannot be used in a multi-processor system (they're labeled as supporting uni-processor configurations only).

* Please don't confuse this with dual and quad core processors, which have multiple cores inside of 1 processor. We're talking about multiple physical processors, which means you buy two separate processors and install them both in the same motherboard.

There's no noticeable difference between the E0 stepping E5440 and X3363 Xeons (other than one has dual-processor support), so it looks like this could be causing the problem.

Nobody has tested this yet, but the Qxx series chipsets could also have this same problem. Therefore, the X3xxx series Xeons may also work in these motherboards. If you try this, please leave a comment with your results.
Next, make sure your BIOS supports a similar LGA 775 CPU

Note: Please read all of the headings in this section. There are important compatibility notes that are relevant for some motherboards and systems.
If your BIOS supports: You can run these Xeons: Cores Technology
Q9650 Harpertown (54xx) (with 1333 FSB)
Yorkfield-CL (33xx) 4 45nm
Q6700 Clovertown (53xx) (with 1066 FSB) 4 65nm
E8600 Wolfdale-DP (52xx)
Wolfdale-CL (31xx) 2 45nm
E6850 Woodcrest (51xx) 2 65nm

I think it is a bigger issue than dual cpu support. But the list at the bottom of CPU's might be helpful to others...
I guess I might have to plunk down the $50 for one of these magical X3363's if nothing else to be able to test with...


----------



## gagarin77

I could try X3363 but there aren't any in my county for sale. There is only one X3353 from x33.. series but for over 100$ (it is unused in a stock package). I will ask about it a guy who sold me E5450 since I already want to ask him about E5450 with E0 stepping.
Is there anyone from Poland who want to buy positively tested E5450 C0 with placed LGA adapter?









One more thing I wanted to ask you guys, especially those of you who are using modified Xeons for longer time. How does it behave in a long run, is the adapter holding in place? Any problems I should know? Mine E5450 had 54°C (129°F) max after 1 hour of prime95 on stock air cooling without O/C, how dos it compare to yours?


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> I could try X3363 but there aren't any in my county for sale. There is only one X3353 from x33.. series but for over 100$ (it is unused in a stock package). I will ask about it a guy who sold me E5450 since I already want to ask him about E5450 with E0 stepping.
> Is there anyone from Poland who want to buy positively tested E5450 C0 with placed LGA adapter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing I wanted to ask you guys, especially those of you who are using modified Xeons for longer time. How does it behave in a long run, is the adapter holding in place? Any problems I should know? Mine E5450 had 54°C (129°F) max after 1 hour of prime95 on stock air cooling without O/C, how dos it compare to yours?


I just picked up an X3363. I don't know how much more fiddling we can do with this X38 chipset without trying the only known series to work with at least a couple gigabyte X38 examples.

My E5450 runs up to about 67c ( core temp ) on air. But I am also overclocking to 4.25 also. I would say your temp is probably about right. Only used this chip for about 2 mo now but I have had no issue with the sticker coming off. I would suggest to anyone that does sticker a CPU, they should clean the land surface with some isopropyl alcohol (90% or higher is best. 71% will get you by ) to clean any old finger greases or tarnishing of the lands before application.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> I just checked, that function is called VT-d in ACER's BIOSand it is disabled by default. I tried running C2D E6700 (it supports VT) on that mobo and that setting didn't change. So my coclusion is that something other the VT is blocking Xeons on this chipset.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> I just checked, that function is called VT-d in ACER's BIOSand it is disabled by default. I tried running C2D E6700 (it supports VT) on that mobo and that setting didn't change. So my coclusion is that something other the VT is blocking Xeons on this chipset.


Although the E6700 does not support VT-D.... Is curious because as far as I could tell, VT-D or VT-X is not listed as being a support for any of the nvidia 775 chipsets. But information on these does not seem to be as good as the intel side of the coin.

I am curious, what chipset is on this Acer board?

Also in the list I shared of "if your motherboard supports this cpu, you can run this type" The Q9650 is listed as being = E54xx series. The Q9650 supports VT-D. I feel there is something to the chipset thinking the E54xx series is a Q96x0 series, thus thinks it should function with VT-D, which support for VT-D is not present on the E54xx. IDK. If this isn't an easy to do mod to fix whatever the issue is, it won't be very good to recommend...


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> I guess I might have to plunk down the $50 for one of these magical X3363's if nothing else to be able to test with...


Geez... $50 for 3363? I thought 3353 and 3363 are available for cheap... I bought mine 3353 for $10 at ebay - $16 shipped to my country









I dont have a x38 or x48 Mobo, else I would have helped you in testing the 3353 on these mobos.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> One more thing I wanted to ask you guys, especially those of you who are using modified Xeons for longer time. How does it behave in a long run, is the adapter holding in place? Any problems I should know? Mine E5450 had 54°C (129°F) max after 1 hour of prime95 on stock air cooling without O/C, how dos it compare to yours?


I have been using 5462 on P5Q-Pro 24*7 for last one week and everything seems to work fine and is behaving well







. I will put it to prime test and will let you know the results.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> Well of all the people on this forum, I am more than well aware it is a PRE BIOS POST problem. Second I just wanted to point out the VT-D is hardware tied to the chipset. and my point is, this is probably a pre bios problem. Given what I posted about the X38/48 and Q chipsets not correctly utilizing or enabling VT-D. It seems likely at this point the the VT-D could be the problem. Out of all the chipsets that work with this mod, and yes I have not checked too deeply into the nvidia side of things, only these chipsets that support VT-D are not working. There has to be a similarity here between X and Q chipsets.


No need to get your undies in a bunch. The conversation you guys were having dealt with changing BIOS settings and still having the boot problem. That avenue, as I know you're aware is a dead end. Did you read the bottom part of my post about the one motherboard that worked (X38t)? The thing I don't like about the list on that website you mention is it has no source of info listed. The motherboard listed could very well be the same one on this thread. I would think by now if there was a reliable "X"series motherboard and CPU combo, We would have heard about it. User kikice13 tried an X3363 on his Maximus Formula X38 with no luck. IMO the X38T success is a combination of the correct motherboard, BIOS and possibly CPU.

It may be worth taking meter readings of your X33x0 CPU land Y3 and compare it with one of your E54xx and the X3363 to see if you can find anything in common. I was also thinking about the VT issue. When you don't have proper microcode, this function is absent and this mod still won't work. Don't know if that helps any.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> I am curious, what chipset is on this Acer board?


Like I said few post earlier it is Q35 chipset. Mobo is from some office computer (Acer Veriton M661). You won't eve find a proper manual for this because Acer didn't bother making one. It has decent parameters considering it can handle QX9650 in an office computer








AIDA64 is recognizing this as: (Northbridge) Intel Bearlake Q35 Rev / Stepping 02 / A2 and (Southbridge) Intel 82801IO ICH9DO Rev / Stepping 92 / A2
I won't post a mobo's picture because you guys will laugh


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> No need to get your undies in a bunch. The conversation you guys were having dealt with changing BIOS settings and still having the boot problem. That avenue, as I know you're aware is a dead end. Did you read the bottom part of my post about the one motherboard that worked (X38t)? The thing I don't like about the list on that website you mention is it has no source of info listed. The motherboard listed could very well be the same one on this thread. I would think by now if there was a reliable "X"series motherboard and CPU combo, We would have heard about it. User kikice13 tried an X3363 on his Maximus Formula X38 with no luck. IMO the X38T success is a combination of the correct motherboard, BIOS and possibly CPU.
> 
> It may be worth taking meter readings of your X33x0 CPU land Y3 and compare it with one of your E54xx and the X3363 to see if you can find anything in common. I was also thinking about the VT issue. When you don't have proper microcode, this function is absent and this mod still won't work. Don't know if that helps any.


No undies got bunched







I think if nothing else, "maybe" the X3363 will help. I also considered getting a cheap acer Q45T board to test with as well. I have been wondering if their is a sort of microcode at the initial stage of the BIOS prior to running through the POST. Perhaps a section that the current microcode placement does not take care of. Something that looks at the current cpu installed, and if it doesn't pass the initial stage, it just stays dormant. IDK. I would like to find better information on the nvidia side of things. So far it seems none of those support VT-x or VT-d but the information is not all that complete. It seems to be an intel only feature.

I found this site earlier showing the Gigabyte GA-X38T-DQ6 with a X3363&#8230; I don't know if you have seen this..

http://be.hwbot.org/submission/2444126_crispysilicon_maxxmem_ddr3_sdram_555.6_marks


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Like I said few post earlier it is Q35 chipset. Mobo is from some office computer (Acer Veriton M661). You won't eve find a proper manual for this because Acer didn't bother making one. It has decent parameters considering it can handle QX9650 in an office computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIDA64 is recognizing this as: (Northbridge) Intel Bearlake Q35 Rev / Stepping 02 / A2 and (Southbridge) Intel 82801IO ICH9DO Rev / Stepping 92 / A2
> I won't post a mobo's picture because you guys will laugh


I was considering getting an Acer Q45T board for testing. It might be interesting to have the VT-d officially supported in the bios as a test platform.


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> I found this site earlier showing the Gigabyte GA-X38T-DQ6 with a X3363&#8230; I don't know if you have seen this..
> 
> http://be.hwbot.org/submission/2444126_crispysilicon_maxxmem_ddr3_sdram_555.6_marks


http://www.overclock.net/forums/posts/by_user/id/369251/page/


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> No undies got bunched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think if nothing else, "maybe" the X3363 will help. I also considered getting a cheap acer Q45T board to test with as well. I have been wondering if their is a sort of microcode at the initial stage of the BIOS prior to running through the POST. Perhaps a section that the current microcode placement does not take care of. Something that looks at the current cpu installed, and if it doesn't pass the initial stage, it just stays dormant. IDK. I would like to find better information on the nvidia side of things. So far it seems none of those support VT-x or VT-d but the information is not all that complete. It seems to be an intel only feature.


I have thought about doing the same thing. But then I will have to buy another CPU, then PSU, then RAM...
Quote:


> I found this site earlier showing the Gigabyte GA-X38T-DQ6 with a X3363&#8230; I don't know if you have seen this..
> 
> http://be.hwbot.org/submission/2444126_crispysilicon_maxxmem_ddr3_sdram_555.6_marks


As per website "United States CrispySilicon`s MaxxMem score - Enthusiast League". It's the same guy as on this thread. Every success story that can be verified comes right back here...







I've PM'd him to see if I could get any info, but he never answered. Maybe because this mod shouldn't work the magic trons in the chipset collided and went atomic blowing him and the computer to pieces









Seeing as there were no sources for the motherboard compatibility list on the website you mentioned earlier, I am going to assume the X38T-DQ6 and the X38-DQ6 motherboards listed are one and the same.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I have thought about doing the same thing. But then I will have to buy another CPU, then PSU, then RAM...
> As per website "United States CrispySilicon`s MaxxMem score - Enthusiast League". It's the same guy as on this thread. Every success story that can be verified comes right back here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've PM'd him to see if I could get any info, but he never answered. Maybe because this mod shouldn't work the magic trons in the chipset collided and went atomic blowing him and the computer to pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as there were no sources for the motherboard compatibility list on the website you mentioned earlier, I am going to assume the X38T-DQ6 and the X38-DQ6 motherboards listed are one and the same.


I think they are the same board, but I did notice at least on another forum, who I had to use google translation for ( and that was a lot of fun! ) someone stated that the " T " version of the X38 was a DDR3 variant.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> I think they are the same board, but I did notice at least on another forum, who I had to use google translation for ( and that was a lot of fun! ) someone stated that the " T " version of the X38 was a DDR3 variant.


Correct, the "T" is DDR3 and the non "T" is DDR2. What I was saying is I believe the two boards mentioned are one and the same.

I just looked up some X33x3 CPU's to see what they are going for. Those guys must be on crack! They are going for 2 -4X the price of a 54xx CPU







I hope you got a good deal on yours.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Correct, the "T" is DDR3 and the non "T" is DDR2. What I was saying is I believe the two boards mentioned are one and the same.
> 
> I just looked up some X33x3 CPU's to see what they are going for. Those guys must be on crack! They are going for 2 -4X the price of a 54xx CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you got a good deal on yours.


The real shocker is the asking price of a GA-X38-DQ6. I thought&#8230;.maybe $30 or $50&#8230;. more like $239&#8230; I said yeaaahhh&#8230;. no thank you! wow I have not seen a " T " version on ebay yet either. In X38 or X48 Must be a rare bird. There is an HP X38T board on ebay I had a thought about, but I think I will start with the X3363 and just see how we go with that. Maybe by some miracle, it will " just work " lol


----------



## patentman

I bought my P5Q Deluxe for GBP115, that equals to $200 with conversion fee.
So I guess there are some who pay that much for an old mobo.
Having already 8GB DDR2 and a cheap QUAD like E5450 and a heatsink for 775 only then $200 is not that much if you can do your job done.

If I was to buy a mobo then I`d buy again one of the following: P5Q Deluxe/Premium, P5Q-E, P5K-E WiFi/AP
All with ICH9/10*R*, all with eSATA, firewire, lots of SATA ports, Optical/Coaxial SPDIF, good LAN controller, very good audio quality sound chip, excellent (tremendous) stability, performance and OC capability.

P5QL-E
The same as above but less SATA ports and low analog audio quality sound chip and less OC capability. Still a good mobo if used with SPDIF or a sound card.

Or at least a P5Q although the vanilla versions are not something special and as last one the P5K vanilla (no ICH R version).
I didn`t like DDR3 versions of the P45 motherboards or X38 back then, still don`t.


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I just looked up some X33x3 CPU's to see what they are going for. Those guys must be on crack! They are going for 2 -4X the price of a 54xx CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you got a good deal on yours.


Interesting.. should I sell my x3353 and get a E5460


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> Interesting.. should I sell my x3353 and get a E5460


You might consider it! but other than me for testing purposes, I dont know if anyone else is buying these...


----------



## Rutger

I am considering to try this mod on my Gigabyte EP45-DQ6 motherbord to get a (cheap) upgrade on my ageing E6600 cpu.

Now i have been looking around for some deal on xeons and the best deals that i found so far are these:
_*E5440 ES Q3HE (B1)*_ €25/ ~$34 - this is an engineering sample so i don't even know if this will work (microcodes?). Do these come with an unlocked multiplier maybe?
_*E5450 SLANQ (C0)*_ €30 / ~$41
_*X5460 SLBBA (E0)*_ €43 / ~$58
_*X5470 SLBBF (E0)*_ €90 / ~$122 Might be able to get some of the price, but still pretty expensive compared to the others and newer tech hardware.
I sometimes see better deals on ebay, but usually the shipping costs make it too expensive for me.

I intend to overclock the processor as far as possible for daily use in my gaming rig. Cooling used is the Thermalright HR-01 Plus and 5 120mm case fans.

Now im thinking about either the X5460 or E5450. Is the X5460 worth the extra money? It has the better E0 stepping and 0.5 multiplier advantage. But the xeon X5460 processors also run at a higher vcore compared to the E5450, so i'm not sure if it will be (much) better.

So what should i do?


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> Interesting.. should I sell my x3353 and get a E5460


Eh I was tired last night when I posted that. I should have said *asking* price not selling... Some people let their CPU's sit there forever with outrageous prices. However If you can get great price I'd sell it and upgrade to a X5460







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> The real shocker is the asking price of a GA-X38-DQ6. I thought&#8230;.maybe $30 or $50&#8230;. more like $239&#8230; I said yeaaahhh&#8230;. no thank you! wow I have not seen a " T " version on ebay yet either. In X38 or X48 Must be a rare bird. There is an HP X38T board on ebay I had a thought about, but I think I will start with the X3363 and just see how we go with that. Maybe by some miracle, it will " just work " lol


Well I feel kindda dumb....I started doing Google searches of the web to find any working "X" 771 socket mods. I found one other and it's right here on this forum! It's a X38-DQ6 posted in the original "Good news" thread. He reported that the X3363 worked but a *E5440* wouldn't. He also has all Instructions listed in CPUZ, so it seems to work as it should. So I firmly believe it's a matter of MOBO, BIOS and CPU. His was a later CPU as well. Do you have the batch code off your X3363 yet? His was assembled 25th week 2009.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rutger*
> 
> I am considering to try this mod on my Gigabyte EP45-DQ6 motherbord to get a (cheap) upgrade on my ageing E6600 cpu.


Regardless the price I`d go for a E5450.
If you found a E5450 for 30 euro shipped then don`t even think about it. Someone else will grab it before your eyes blink.
The cheapest I found on ebay.nl is a little more than 66 euro **shipped* (w/conversion fees). But you know better (send me a PM after you buy yours, if you please)

Price wise I`d go for a X5450 as they tend to be cheaper and there is a reason for it. E series are better.
Performance wise go for a X5470, but that will cost you a fortune compared to X5450.

*EDIT:*
**Shipped* to Netherlands without any customs tax charges and item location from Europe = fast shipping to you.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> The real shocker is the asking price of a GA-X38-DQ6. I thought&#8230;.maybe $30 or $50&#8230;. more like $239&#8230; I said yeaaahhh&#8230;. no thank you! wow I have not seen a " T " version on ebay yet either. In X38 or X48 Must be a rare bird. There is an HP X38T board on ebay I had a thought about, but I think I will start with the X3363 and just see how we go with that. Maybe by some miracle, it will " just work " lol


I paid over 100 USD for my P5E3 Deluxe wifi but, got half of a system with it and i paid 70 USD for my second one. the DDR3 775 boards tend to bring over 100 USD.


----------



## lns25

hello,
Nobody can help me with my post # 2314 ?
thank you


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lns25*
> 
> hello,
> Nobody can help me with my post # 2314 ?
> thank you


Yo ean this post, http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/2310#post_21807743

and this mobo, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131231
Quote:


> I have is that if I go over 1066 mhz on
> the bus, it make me a plantage


what?









Hopefully some one can mod your bios.


----------



## Rutger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Regardless the price I`d go for a E5450.
> If you found a E5450 for 30 euro shipped then don`t even think about it. Someone else will grab it before your eyes blink.
> The cheapest I found on ebay.nl is a little more than 66 euro **shipped* (w/conversion fees). But you know better (send me a PM after you buy yours, if you please)
> 
> Price wise I`d go for a X5450 as they tend to be cheaper and there is a reason for it. E series are better.
> Performance wise go for a X5470, but that will cost you a fortune compared to X5450.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> **Shipped* to Netherlands without any customs tax charges and item location from Europe = fast shipping to you.


Prices in my post are excluding shipping, but they are all located in my own country so shipping tends to be cheaper. Add around 7 euro or 10 dollar for shipping.
The X5460 mentioned is from a shop in my country that has 10+ available and gives 1 year warranty. The E5440/5450 xeons are from private sellers. All not on ebay.

I found the cheapest processors on ebay tend to be american but then i risk import duties etc and often expensive shipping. But ebay germany also often has good prices, but they will often not list it on ebay.com and are not always willing to ship to other countries. For example today 2*X5470 sold for €101, but the guy would not ship abroad sadly.
I also almost bought 2*E5450 E0 shipped for around €60 last week on ebay, but my bid got sniped in the last few seconds for a little more. At this moment i can't find many good deals for E0 chips. Too many people hunting for them i guess.

About €50-60 would be the max i think is worth putting into this mod considering the age of the hardware and prices of newer tech. These days i see people selling i5 2500k's for around €100. It's just that it is cheaper to spend €50 now and run my current system a bit longer than buying a whole new motherboard + ram for an i5. And prices for Q9550's etc are just insane imo.

But lets says that with equal prices for an E5450 and X5460, what would be the better pick for an overclock. This assuming they are both E0 stepping.
Or save €10-15 and get a E5450 C0. Not sure how good this one will OC, is it easy to hit 4 GHz with a C0 cpu?

Also, does anybody here from europe got some spare mod stickers for sale?
I know they go for about 5 dollar for 10 on aliexpress, but i dont have a creditcard (use paypal) and i dont want to wait 30 days shipping from china. They also sell em for 7-8 dollar each on ebay, but that is rather expensive compared to aliexpress. I'd prefer to buy 2 just in case one of the stickers is bad or i would get a second cpu.


----------



## rockit00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Yo ean this post, http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/2310#post_21807743
> 
> and this mobo, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131231
> what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully some one can mod your bios.


plantage/crash (French)


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> I paid over 100 USD for my P5E3 Deluxe wifi but, got half of a system with it and i paid 70 USD for my second one. the DDR3 775 boards tend to bring over 100 USD.


The P45T gigabyte board I am currently using I bought as a complete system for about $60. That might be a good way someone else looking for a motherboard might find one for cheaper. The Thermaltake case got a bit tweaked by the ups shipping monkeys but it didn't hurt anything inside of the case. Extra DVDRW, psu and video card doesn't hurt


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rutger*
> 
> Prices in my post are excluding shipping, but they are all located in my own country so shipping tends to be cheaper. Add around 7 euro or 10 dollar for shipping.
> The X5460 mentioned is from a shop in my country that has 10+ available and gives 1 year warranty. The E5440/5450 xeons are from private sellers. All not on ebay.
> 
> I found the cheapest processors on ebay tend to be american but then i risk import duties etc and often expensive shipping. But ebay germany also often has good prices, but they will often not list it on ebay.com and are not always willing to ship to other countries. For example today 2*X5470 sold for €101, but the guy would not ship abroad sadly.
> I also almost bought 2*E5450 E0 shipped for around €60 last week on ebay, but my bid got sniped in the last few seconds for a little more. At this moment i can't find many good deals for E0 chips. Too many people hunting for them i guess.
> 
> About €50-60 would be the max i think is worth putting into this mod considering the age of the hardware and prices of newer tech. These days i see people selling i5 2500k's for around €100. It's just that it is cheaper to spend €50 now and run my current system a bit longer than buying a whole new motherboard + ram for an i5. And prices for Q9550's etc are just insane imo.
> 
> But lets says that with equal prices for an E5450 and X5460, what would be the better pick for an overclock. This assuming they are both E0 stepping.
> Or save €10-15 and get a E5450 C0. Not sure how good this one will OC, is it easy to hit 4 GHz with a C0 cpu?
> 
> Also, does anybody here from europe got some spare mod stickers for sale?
> I know they go for about 5 dollar for 10 on aliexpress, but i dont have a creditcard (use paypal) and i dont want to wait 30 days shipping from china. They also sell em for 7-8 dollar each on ebay, but that is rather expensive compared to aliexpress. I'd prefer to buy 2 just in case one of the stickers is bad or i would get a second cpu.


My benchmarks at 4.41Ghz, this mod is right at an I7-960. I find it hard to recommend this mod, unless you are looking for a cheap way to get good performance boost from your existing 775 that is among the supported boards. Buying from scratch...well...as you said I5's are falling to good prices, albeit used... still you would have probably the same performance as this before an overclock. But there is an element of fun involved to make something work that was never intended to function together...


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rutger*
> 
> Prices in my post are excluding shipping, but they are all located in my own country so shipping tends to be cheaper. Add around 7 euro or 10 dollar for shipping.
> The X5460 mentioned is from a shop in my country that has 10+ available and gives 1 year warranty. The E5440/5450 xeons are from private sellers. All not on ebay.
> 
> I found the cheapest processors on ebay tend to be american but then i risk import duties etc and often expensive shipping. But ebay germany also often has good prices, but they will often not list it on ebay.com and are not always willing to ship to other countries. For example today 2*X5470 sold for €101, but the guy would not ship abroad sadly.
> I also almost bought 2*E5450 E0 shipped for around €60 last week on ebay, but my bid got sniped in the last few seconds for a little more. At this moment i can't find many good deals for E0 chips. Too many people hunting for them i guess.
> 
> About €50-60 would be the max i think is worth putting into this mod considering the age of the hardware and prices of newer tech. These days i see people selling i5 2500k's for around €100. It's just that it is cheaper to spend €50 now and run my current system a bit longer than buying a whole new motherboard + ram for an i5. And prices for Q9550's etc are just insane imo.
> 
> But lets says that with equal prices for an E5450 and X5460, what would be the better pick for an overclock. This assuming they are both E0 stepping.
> Or save €10-15 and get a E5450 C0. Not sure how good this one will OC, is it easy to hit 4 GHz with a C0 cpu?
> 
> Also, does anybody here from europe got some spare mod stickers for sale?
> I know they go for about 5 dollar for 10 on aliexpress, but i dont have a creditcard (use paypal) and i dont want to wait 30 days shipping from china. They also sell em for 7-8 dollar each on ebay, but that is rather expensive compared to aliexpress. I'd prefer to buy 2 just in case one of the stickers is bad or i would get a second cpu.


Have you checked UK ebay? I saw this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301071136004 I dont know whether he will ship to NL. No harm in trying... Also. I have seen some good deals on UK ebay.

Also, you try your luck on this one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111280139137

BTW: I bought three xeons so far and all non american







:

3353 - ebay Canada for $10 + $6shipping
e5410 - ebay Belgium for Euro 5.5 + 4 shipping (item lost in transit)








e5462 - ebay Germany for Euro 17 + 10 shipping

Mobo bought locally:
DG41RQ - $20
P5Q-PRO - $40

In short, I am very happy with mod and as x11nt4 said, there is an element of fun in doing this


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Eh I was tired last night when I posted that. I should have said *asking* price not selling... Some people let their CPU's sit there forever with outrageous prices. However If you can get great price I'd sell it and upgrade to a X5460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I feel kindda dumb....I started doing Google searches of the web to find any working "X" 771 socket mods. I found one other and it's right here on this forum! It's a X38-DQ6 posted in the original "Good news" thread. He reported that the X3363 worked but a *E5440* wouldn't. He also has all Instructions listed in CPUZ, so it seems to work as it should. So I firmly believe it's a matter of MOBO, BIOS and CPU. His was a later CPU as well. Do you have the batch code off your X3363 yet? His was assembled 25th week 2009.


The image shows week 11 of 2008. But I don't have the cpu yet to know if this will be the same or not.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rutger*
> 
> But lets says that with equal prices for an E5450 and X5460, what would be the better pick for an overclock. This assuming they are both E0 stepping.
> Or save €10-15 and get a E5450 C0. Not sure how good this one will OC, is it easy to hit 4 GHz with a C0 cpu?
> 
> Also, does anybody here from europe got some spare mod stickers for sale?
> I know they go for about 5 dollar for 10 on aliexpress, but i dont have a creditcard (use paypal) and i dont want to wait 30 days shipping from china. They also sell em for 7-8 dollar each on ebay, but that is rather expensive compared to aliexpress. I'd prefer to buy 2 just in case one of the stickers is bad or i would get a second cpu.


I`d prefer the E5450 as it can hit 4ghz with much less Vcore. This means lower power consumption, lower cooling needs, lower heat dissipation in summer where I get 42C temps in Greece and have to air conditioning the room.
The X5460 may hit more than 4Ghz IF you have adequate cooling, as the more Vcore needs a good cooling so to get the cpu stable, else you`ll be limited by the cooling to the same level (4Ghz) or even less.
My X5450 C0 hit 4Ghz, so I guess a E5450 C0 can also.
All three E5450 E0 I have hit 4Ghz with about 1.175V, so low. At least on my mobos, while the X5450 needed 1.30+ V if I remember right. Huge difference. Right now my heatsink fan runs at the lowest rpm, making it silent, still at 4Ghz

I`m measuring power consumption on my three systems. Have to measure the last one and soon I`ll post results.

As for the stickers I had bought 2*10 stickers, as I thought waiting 30days and receive nothing is worth paying the double and double possibilities I get something eventually.
I used 7 on 7 Xeons. But I think sending an envelope abroad may cost more than the stickers themselves. I`ll see what`s the cost and may offer you 1+1 (different kind) stickers.


----------



## ralcool

I thought I'd post a different message.

Today we hosted a huge kids party, and the Xeon modified system provided flawless entertainment as usual in the background and showing clips from several sources. With an SSD this 775 system has years of lag free life for a _Home Theater PC_.

The P5E-VM motherboard has taken the X5460 and made it at home for several weeks now...... A worthy upgrade to a 6yr old 24/7 media server.

It is a shame Microsoft are ignoring a market that so many of us use a full blown Windows powered computer for.

Not all of us are using mobile devices for our content. Heck, I can't even use HDMI TV-Tuner INPUT from my satellite decoder due to DRM issues.

I'm not a pirate, I just want the best 'Smart TV' money can buy. A PC . Not a rubbish generic branded android/linux powered TV/Box.

Thanks to those that assisted during the time.

-Sean


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> Have you checked UK ebay? I saw this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301071136004 I dont know whether he will ship to NL. No harm in trying... Also. I have seen some good deals on UK ebay.
> 
> Also, you try your luck on this one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111280139137
> 
> BTW: I bought three xeons so far and all non american
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 3353 - ebay Canada for $10 + $6shipping
> e5410 - ebay Belgium for Euro 5.5 + 4 shipping (item lost in transit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e5462 - ebay Germany for Euro 17 + 10 shipping
> 
> Mobo bought locally:
> DG41RQ - $20
> P5Q-PRO - $40
> 
> In short, I am very happy with mod and as x11nt4 said, there is an element of fun in doing this


I have bought mine E5450 for 67$ and Xeon prices are still rising here in Poland

I'm selling adapters in Poland for 5$ / one pcs. Registered mail with priority in European region is 7-8$ with about 3 days delivery time (I will have to check at post office first). At the moment I don't have PayPal account but I will create one.
if someone is interested than PM me.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralcool*
> 
> I thought I'd post a different message.
> 
> Today we hosted a huge kids party, and the Xeon modified system provided flawless entertainment as usual in the background and showing clips from several sources. With an SSD this 775 system has years of lag free life for a _Home Theater PC_.
> 
> The P5E-VM motherboard has taken the X5460 and made it at home for several weeks now...... A worthy upgrade to a 6yr old 24/7 media server.
> 
> It is a shame Microsoft are ignoring a market that so many of us use a full blown Windows powered computer for.
> 
> Not all of us are using mobile devices for our content. Heck, I can't even use HDMI TV-Tuner INPUT from my satellite decoder due to DRM issues.
> 
> I'm not a pirate, I just want the best 'Smart TV' money can buy. A PC . Not a rubbish generic branded android/linux powered TV/Box.
> 
> Thanks to those that assisted during the time.
> 
> -Sean


In the absence of a " like " button ----


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> Have you checked UK ebay? I saw this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301071136004 I dont know whether he will ship to NL. No harm in trying... Also. I have seen some good deals on UK ebay.
> 
> Also, you try your luck on this one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111280139137
> 
> BTW: I bought three xeons so far and all non american
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 3353 - ebay Canada for $10 + $6shipping
> e5410 - ebay Belgium for Euro 5.5 + 4 shipping (item lost in transit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e5462 - ebay Germany for Euro 17 + 10 shipping
> 
> Mobo bought locally:
> DG41RQ - $20
> P5Q-PRO - $40
> 
> In short, I am very happy with mod and as x11nt4 said, there is an element of fun in doing this


For me, this takes me back to the good ol' days of overclocking and modding. When we used to build water coolers from aquarium pumps and heater cores. "Gold Fingering" Slot A's, Lapped and taped Celerons, and penciling Durons and XP's and when if you wanted a side window on your case, you had to cut one out!







Boy those were the days... It has been a long time since there was a real good mod with such a huge benefit.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> For me, this takes me back to the good ol' days of overclocking and modding. When we used to build water coolers from aquarium pumps and heater cores. "Gold Fingering" Slot A's, Lapped and taped Celerons, and penciling Durons and XP's and when if you wanted a side window on your case, you had to cut one out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy those were the days... It has been a long time since there was a real good mod with such a huge benefit.


I know exactly what you mean. I remember I had freon cooling system for P4 - made it from old fridge







And there was a guy from my country who had a cascade freon cooling system (one compressor feeding another) with condenser made from car parts. He oveclocked P4 1,8 to over 4GHz.if I remember correctly that was WR with O/C 250%. Damn we are old...


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> I know exactly what you mean. I remember I had freon cooling system for P4 - made it from old fridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there was a guy from my country who had a cascade freon cooling system (one compressor feeding another) with condenser made from car parts. He oveclocked P4 1,8 to over 4GHz.if I remember correctly that was WR with O/C 250%. Damn we are old...


Ohh yes. Recycling the ol' fridge







That was an extreme cooling mod







I remember people using pumps, set into buckets of water filled with ice. I used to have a "peltier device" back in the slot 1 celeron era. I wish I hadn't fried it or found another one. Those would be fun to try with modern cooling solutions. Back then heatsinks sucked no matter how much air was on them. First water blocks I remember people making were socket 7/ 370 heatsinks, glued shut with barbs glued to the ends. There were a couple people that used to put the whole computer, ( including the PSU! ) minus the cdrom and hard drive into aquariums filled with baby oil. Pretty much everything we can buy online to build a computer came from those of us who pioneered the modding of the computer


----------



## patentman

We may had met each other before then!
I`m the patentman of the CUSL2.com (aka abxzone.com now). Handmade waterblock, a washing machine water pump activated by a relay, two Fiat heater radiators, a 72W peltier and custom adjustable voltage PSU, ice cube water tank.

Well, I feel I can now run @stock and do not care at all if I`ve hit the max or not.
Back then I wanted to transcode videos of my miniDV cam so to gain file size as the 27.3GB HDD was not big enough (10GB was the usual HDD sold). Now I just buy more disks and keep the max video quality. So I guess, still going for max but on different subjects and max with ease.
The PC is faster than I want as there are ways the final result be fast even if a PC is really slow, which it isn`t in my case.
Those Xeons just made sure I`ll keep them another 5 years, at least.

Again a well done to those who contributed this mod comes to light. Glad I found this thread !


----------



## Stas911

Just installed Xeon E5450 into my Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L. Works perfect! Thanks a lot for the information!


----------



## PDXMark

For testing on my MB I picked up a x5460 SLABBA and a X5460 SLANP. I'll find out which is the batter for my board and post. I spent less than $70 getting these two chips, so I'm happy with my purchase, even if it ends up not working.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> We may had met each other before then!
> I`m the patentman of the CUSL2.com (aka abxzone.com now). Handmade waterblock, a washing machine water pump activated by a relay, two Fiat heater radiators, a 72W peltier and custom adjustable voltage PSU, ice cube water tank.
> 
> Well, I feel I can now run @stock and do not care at all if I`ve hit the max or not.
> Back then I wanted to transcode videos of my miniDV cam so to gain file size as the 27.3GB HDD was not big enough (10GB was the usual HDD sold). Now I just buy more disks and keep the max video quality. So I guess, still going for max but on different subjects and max with ease.
> The PC is faster than I want as there are ways the final result be fast even if a PC is really slow, which it isn`t in my case.
> Those Xeons just made sure I`ll keep them another 5 years, at least.
> 
> Again a well done to those who contributed this mod comes to light. Glad I found this thread !


That's funny, i just did a video a few weeks ago about building my own Ultimate retro gaming machine, and talked about the CUSL2 board. I went with the Abit ST-6 board I have instead due to the build being a Tualatin. CUSL2 and TUSL2 boards were an awesome board.


----------



## Vanquished

Woohoo finally got my e5440 and sticker in the mail today. I decided to just trim the socket on the mobo for now and I had trouble doing that but I got enough of the tabs off for the cpu to sit on the pins. Booted up first try and I've got some pictures I'll add in a bit.

Edit: The cpu voltage is only at 1.072 after doing a bios reset. But the specs say it runs at 1.2?



http://imgur.com/wUwBnHh




http://imgur.com/teFEo8y




http://imgur.com/hCz85gK


----------



## Quarazhi

Hmm I have a LGA775 and a QX9650 laying around


----------



## Vanquished

Now my cpu volt is jumping between 1.057 and 1.072 with prime95 running. Does it usually do that?


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanquished*
> 
> Woohoo finally got my e5440 and sticker in the mail today. I decided to just trim the socket on the mobo for now and I had trouble doing that but I got enough of the tabs off for the cpu to sit on the pins. Booted up first try and I've got some pictures I'll add in a bit.
> 
> Edit: The cpu voltage is only at 1.072 after doing a bios reset. But the specs say it runs at 1.2?
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/wUwBnHh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/teFEo8y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/hCz85gK


There is some max. voltages listed in the data sheets for E54xx series xeon cpu's PLL, Terminination and core. Off the top of my head, vcore is 1.35 max ( although I and others push it to over 1.4 for high overclocking.) Termination can go up to 1.4v and PLL is speced for I think 1.55v. reference should be set to 63% of the cpu core voltage, whatever you choose to run it at. Termination may have to be raised in order to get you to where the reference should be.


----------



## lns25

xeon 3353 X 8 1066 mhz fsb 2.1ghz ok
if more than 1066 mhz fsb

crash hardware error.

I am French, translated by google ... sorry

thank you


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lns25*
> 
> xeon 3353 X 8 1066 mhz fsb 2.1ghz ok
> if more than 1066 mhz fsb
> 
> crash hardware error.
> 
> I am French, translated by google ... sorry
> 
> thank you


Which motherboard?


----------



## gagarin77

I think from his earlier posts that mobo is ASUS P5N-T Deluxe. BIOS versions he mentioned are matching.
Info in specs shows that mobo have AMI BIOS, but files in downloads are in BIN format and MMtool can't open it. I think it is AWARD.
Edit
there is Phoenix Award BIOS flash tool in downloads


----------



## NinjaZg

Hi guys

Anyone have an idea why X5460 is running cooler than E5450 at same frequency and ambient temperature?

X5460 - 4.2GHz(9x467)@1.376v, hottest core gets to 65C under IBT, very high stress setting
E5450 - 4.2Ghz(9x467)@1.296, hottest core gets to 67C under IBT, very high stress setting

Used several programs for temp measuring, properly set tjmax.

Also has anyone encountered an FSB wall around 470MHz on *5450 CPUs?


----------



## patentman

Normally it would be the opposite. But there might be a thermal paste difference, not applied the same and/or most probably different sensor sensitivity (Intel states there might be a deviation.
Of course one cpu that throttles runs cooler. See if both hit the same performance although there will be a difference through FSB (that`s not the case as I see you`ve set 9 multi on X5460).

As for the FSB wall it`s not the cpu, it`s the mobo.
Almost any mobo with a Quad hits an FSB wall at 470 and from 440+ starts the first signs and then at 455 is the next step.


----------



## Arxontas

FSB walls are a motherboard issue not a CPU issue.

A good example of that is the Q9550:



The Q9550 can do 2000 Mhz Rated FSB/500 MHz Bus Speed in certain motherboards like my former ASUS P5Q Deluxe, whereas exactly the same physically CPU could not pass 450 MHz Bus Speed in many/most other motherboards.

Similar issue with my QX9650 which would not overclock beyond 3.82 Ghz in one of Gigabyte's fail motherboards, the GA-P35-DS4 whereas it happily went to 4.2 GHz on the ASUS P5Q Deluxe.\

Like most things in life, you get what you pay for. If you own a garbage/budget motherboard, you can't expect miracles out of it.


----------



## gagarin77

Someone asked me for help in adding microcodes for MSI P45D3 Platinum it is AMI BIOS, but the size of BIOS file is 4MB and extension is ".190". I don't know what the extra 3MB is for. Mobo has UEFI.
BIOS loads in mmtool and when I save the file size is 4MB so it looks o.k. but it is now a ".ROM". I don't know if M Flash program on mobo will see it. I also tried open-save in AFUWINx64 but saved file is standard 1MB ROM, so I don't know if it is safe to use it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## NinjaZg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Normally it would be the opposite. But there might be a thermal paste difference, not applied the same and/or most probably different sensor sensitivity (Intel states there might be a deviation.
> Of course one cpu that throttles runs cooler. See if both hit the same performance although there will be a difference through FSB (that`s not the case as I see you`ve set 9 multi on X5460).
> 
> As for the FSB wall it`s not the cpu, it`s the mobo.
> Almost any mobo with a Quad hits an FSB wall at 470 and from 440+ starts the first signs and then at 455 is the next step.


I know it should be opposite, that's why this is so puzzling to me.









Throttling is disabled. Every variable I can have effect on is identical.
I ran some benchmarks, results are almost identical.

I say the FSB wall is CPU's fault, because I've tried several E5450, one X5450, they all hit a wall around 470MHz, can't get them prime blend stable for the life of me, even on some pretty insane voltages.
MBO is Gigabyte ga-p45-ud3r, which shoud do 500+ on quads.
However, X5460 magically goes beyond 470.









If anyone has an idea how to get E5450 beyond 470, shout


----------



## Arxontas

Gigabyte motherboards suck. 99% sure it's the motherboard to blame not the CPU, see response supra.


----------



## NinjaZg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Gigabyte motherboards suck. 99% sure it's the motherboard to blame not the CPU, see response supra.


MBO which was used for several world records sucks?








Did you even read my post? If MBO sucks, then it should suck on all quads, not only 5450s.


----------



## cdoublejj

on the x38 mods that have been tried. it was noted the squealing dissapeared when messing with the land possibly due to power distribution. maybe this is why it sucks?


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaZg*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> Anyone have an idea why X5460 is running cooler than E5450 at same frequency and ambient temperature?
> 
> X5460 - 4.2GHz(9x467)@1.376v, hottest core gets to 65C under IBT, very high stress setting
> E5450 - 4.2Ghz(9x467)@1.296, hottest core gets to 67C under IBT, very high stress setting
> 
> Used several programs for temp measuring, properly set tjmax.
> 
> Also has anyone encountered an FSB wall around 470MHz on *5450 CPUs?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaZg*
> 
> I know it should be opposite, that's why this is so puzzling to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throttling is disabled. Every variable I can have effect on is identical.
> I ran some benchmarks, results are almost identical.
> 
> I say the FSB wall is CPU's fault, because I've tried several E5450, one X5450, they all hit a wall around 470MHz, can't get them prime blend stable for the life of me, even on some pretty insane voltages.
> MBO is Gigabyte ga-p45-ud3r, which shoud do 500+ on quads.
> However, X5460 magically goes beyond 470.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has an idea how to get E5450 beyond 470, shout


Every CPU is different due to internal defects in the silicon. A higher leakage CPU will get hotter. Case in point I have two CPU's that are the same model and specs. One runs cool as a CPU can on air no matter how much voltage I put through it, but It won't overclock as well (3.38 Ghz). My other CPU is a high leakage chip and starts getting hot quick but overclocks like a dream (4.1 GHz, same volts). If there's one thing I've noticed about the "X" series CPU's I have, they may idle bit higher than "lesser" Xeons, but their temperature doesn't shoot up when I crank the voltage and frequency. Wouldn't it make sense to use a CPU with these characteristics when you are going to give it a 120 Watt rating?

Don't get stuck into believing every CPU of the same model will have the same characteristics, they don't. One thing I learned about these Xeons is that they are some of the best examples of Intel silicon produced in this time frame. For this reason they don't vary too much from one model to the other like you see in lower socket 775 CPU's. That being said, the X5460 is still a higher binned CPU. Just because Intel gave it a higher wattage rating doesn't mean it has to draw that much either. I don't run VT, but I don't draw anywhere near 120 Watts under full load. There are too many variables to compare each others CPU temperatures and get a reliable average.

And as mentioned earlier, 450 MHz is about the the speed most north bridges will go on "normal" voltage with a quad core. If you want to go higher you will need to start upping the north bridge voltages, but results will vary from MOBO to MOBO.


----------



## cdoublejj

VT? as in the virtual machine extension. i use that. is there a way to use on the xeons? it does work with a patched bios no?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lns25*
> 
> xeon 3353 X 8 1066 mhz fsb 2.1ghz ok
> if more than 1066 mhz fsb
> 
> crash hardware error.
> 
> I am French, translated by google ... sorry
> 
> thank you


Microcodes added with CBROM195 according to instructions in this post
ASUS P5N-T Deluxe BIOS v1702 with Xeon microcodes: Link
BIOS file MD5 checksum: DEE94FE94CB53E3698DB56DA9D3F65B1

don't blame me if it bricks your motherboard


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> VT? as in the virtual machine extension. i use that. is there a way to use on the xeons? it does work with a patched bios no?


It's in my BIOS, CPUZ, HWmonitor etc. I'm sure it works with the right software but Ive never tried it, I have no need for it. There were others earlier in this mod that said they wanted this feature specifically, but I don't remember who or if it worked.


----------



## Butternut101

what a I want to see is someone with a FSB of 1600 so im going to share this with all you cause this is a steal if you ask me http://newjersey.craigslist.org/sys/4344684950.html I bought it prior and I got em for 10 bucks less. but the board I threw it in didn't support a FSB of 1600 so I bought a E5450 so lets get it done!!!


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaZg*
> 
> I know it should be opposite, that's why this is so puzzling to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throttling is disabled. Every variable I can have effect on is identical.
> I ran some benchmarks, results are almost identical.
> 
> I say the FSB wall is CPU's fault, because I've tried several E5450, one X5450, they all hit a wall around 470MHz, can't get them prime blend stable for the life of me, even on some pretty insane voltages.
> MBO is Gigabyte ga-p45-ud3r, which shoud do 500+ on quads.
> However, X5460 magically goes beyond 470.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has an idea how to get E5450 beyond 470, shout


Well, in any case a lower Vcore cpu will:
a) have less power consumption. See my measurements http://www.overclock.net/t/1427554/official-775-to-771-mod-club/140#post_21826783
b) less heat dissipation. Like having a heater in summer, lots of air conditioning needed.
c) less cooling needs. Fan speed can be slowed down = less noise.

Right now there is a 1hour video encoding running at 100% cpu on my L5420 *@0.952V* @2.5Ghz.
The PC is still Silent and still it does not produce so much heat.
If I power on my E5450 @4Ghz @1.176V system, even if it runs at only 1.176V, I can feel the difference on my legs, they are heated up, and I can hear the difference, some noise compared to the Silent. Well, it has more disks and such and so it consumes more but cpu is also. I just say this so to mention there is a huge difference if the consumption diff is quite big, like if there was a 1.320V cpu running there.

My X5450 @4Ghz @1.32V compared to the E5450 @4Ghz @1.176V needed full rpm fan speed compared to lowest rpm fan speed with the same heatsink.
I have not measured X5450 consumption but I have measured a 0.130V difference in my L5420 and there is enough power consumption diff which is expected. Note the difference of consumption by the difference of the Vcore in the L5420 should not be considered the same as it would be in a X5450 for example.







A 0.130V diff in a X5450 would give a quite bigger consumption difference.

Already 24mins have been passed from start time of the 1hour video encoding running at 100% cpu on my L5420 @0.952V @2.5Ghz.. But seems like it has just started, no difference in noise, not in heat, system responds like it was 10% cpu usage.
What else to need.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butternut101*
> 
> what a I want to see is someone with a FSB of 1600 so im going to share this with all you cause this is a steal if you ask me http://newjersey.craigslist.org/sys/4344684950.html I bought it prior and I got em for 10 bucks less. but the board I threw it in didn't support a FSB of 1600 so I bought a E5450 so lets get it done!!!


Not quite sure what you are asking/stating. Are you selling these or what? IMO 1600 FSB CPU's aren't worth buying. These have a 7.5 multi, same as a E5420. These X5472's come out to $35 a piece. You can get a E5440 for $38-$40, (less you you wait for a better deal) with a 8.5 multi. Both CPU's will easily do 450 (1800) FSB. The difference is the X5472 will be doing 3.375 GHz and getting smoked by the E5440 doing 3.825 GHz.


----------



## patentman

I agree.
Their value is when used to a server, where overclocking is not in the equation. There the FSB difference is in favor of the E5472 than the E5450.
Quite good for someone who does not overclock as well.
But sure trying to find someone who wants 2 cpus in desktop use is quite a difficult thing. Not to mention he must not want to OC so he likes better the E5472 over E5450.
Not a bad price (compared to what I have paid for a E5450 + shipping), anyway.


----------



## JohnnyN

_*Problem Statement:*_ My Xeon E5405 will POST and boot windows upon first install. Afterwards, during any power down / reset, 790i motherboard LCD code display immediately displays "AA" and will not POST. Unplugging power supply from wall, clearing CMOS, removing CMOS battery does not fix this. I have to install my old Pentium D 925 CPU to post again, then I can switch back to Xeon E5405 and it will post and boot into windows again. How can I fix this? Can anyone else running a Xeon on the 790i PM me your BIOS settings?

*Details*
I have an EVGA 790i Ultra motherboard (using EVGA P10 bios) and just installed a Xeon E5405. I am using 4 GB (4 x 1GB) OCZ SLI Ready DDR3 (non-ecc) Memory.

When first installed, the BIOS posts with the following information.

(6A61MB02) Release Number 811N2P10
NVIDIA BIOS Version: 2.053.L4
Main Processor: Intel (R) Xeon (R) CPU 2.00GHz (333x6.0), 4 CPU(s)
Memory Testing: 4193280K OK
CPU Brand Name: Intel (R) Xeon (R) CPU 2.00GHz E5405 @ 2.00GHz
C1E BIOS Supported
EM64T CPU
EPP 2.0 Memory Detected - Disabled
Memory Clock is : 1067 MHz 7-7-7-16-1T Interleave
FSB Clock is: 1333 MHz

It boots into Windows and installs the drivers. Upon any reboot or even system power down, the motherboard LCD code display shows "AA" and will not POST. Unplugging power supply from wall, clearing CMOS, and evening removing CMOS battery does not fix this. I have to remove the Xeon, install my old Pentium D 925 to get it to post again, I can then switch back to the Xeon and POST / boot into windows, but upon restart/shutdown the problem occurs again. Even if I don't let it boot into windows, simply going into the BIOS and exiting causes the "AA" code to appear.

Can anyone help me correct this problem? I'm at a complete loss.


----------



## antares555

Can someone can give me an answer. I have a X5470 overclocked à 4.66ghz (9.5x490). But I cannot use the multiplier X5470 at 10x. When I use it, I cannot go over 3.8ghz. When at 9.5x, this is the max I got 4.6ghz...seems stable after 15min of Prime95, I will let it run longer later on.


----------



## rockit00

I saw a note in a DFI bios guide that states CPU / N2 can not be enabled at highest multiplier of CPU! Don't know if this applies to your bios and CPU also.


----------



## fattoes

Hi all,
I got given a Asus P5Q Pro and I want to start playing with overclocking and water cooling, but on the cheap. I came across 771 adapting and after a bit of reading I'm thinking of E0 revision slbbf or slbba. From just looking at the specifications I gather that they should be compatible but haven't been able to find a comfirmation of success. Does anyone know of these being successfull? and if not any other reccommendations?
Cheers


----------



## patentman

If you have already enough RAM modules then go for it although "on the cheap" and watercooling is kind of contradictory things.
Maybe you mean going for overclocking to the max on the cheap.
Still not a good choice.

You`re asking for a highly priced cpu, watercooling, maybe RAM.
Go for an i5. It`ll cost you less as you won`t have to buy expensive DDR2 RAM and watercooling, will have less trouble than modding a mobo, will have warranty as brand new.

This mod is meant for those running already a system and have everything than a QUAD.
So selling the mobo if it is in working condition is the right choice.
Or get an affordable cpu, that there`s a meaning of spending such, and leave the watercooling alone. Then you can get to 3.75 - 4Ghz depending on the cpu you`ll get and have a fast system "on the cheap".

But to answer your question: Yes, both cpus you mention will work.


----------



## Pwrmx24

Can someone point out in the thread where there's an explanation of SLANP (E0) and SLBBA (C0)? I've searched and read and only see where SLBBA is sometimes preferred. I saw this on CPU World:
"Changes in E0 stepping: new XSAVE and XRSTORE instructions, ACNT2 feature used for determining processor utilization, halide-free package."
but can't find a good explanation of the differences.

Thanks.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwrmx24*
> 
> Can someone point out in the thread where there's an explanation of SLANP (E0) and SLBBA (C0)? I've searched and read and only see where SLBBA is sometimes preferred. I saw this on CPU World:
> "Changes in E0 stepping: new XSAVE and XRSTORE instructions, ACNT2 feature used for determining processor utilization, halide-free package."
> but can't find a good explanation of the differences.
> 
> Thanks.


E0 in generally overclocks further with less vcore than C0 since its a newer, more refined stepping.


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> E0 in generally overclocks further with less vcore than C0 since its a newer, more refined stepping.


You have it backwards the SLBBx are the E0 chips







The one reason I know they clock Higher is the Cache has a Higher latency also there were probably improvements in the design because they were made last My guess.


----------



## Pwrmx24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerNutt197*
> 
> You have it backwards the SLBBx are the E0 chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one reason I know they clock Higher is the Cache has a Higher latency also there were probably improvements in the design because they were made last My guess.


Ah, Sorry.

What would you say is an equivalent chip in an i5 or i7 to the X5460 and 5470?

Thanks.


----------



## chongxianming

Guysss i need your help

I modded my Xeon E5430 C0 and pair it with my Asus P5KPL/1600 motherboard. I have done updating CPU microcodes and etc.
Now the problem is when i run prime95, i coud not pass blend test and large fft test (test which required rams), it fails right after the test start [FATAL ERROR]. Well on small fft test (test doesnt really require rams and mainly for testing cpu only), it ran for 15hours and there was no error. Man, i didnt even OC my cpu and i reset my bios configuration to recommended mode. So i pick up my Core 2 Duo E7400 and run prime95. It pass all 3 test.

Image below is the result of small fft test for 15 hours.


So did anyone had faced this problem before? Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## fattoes

Thanks patentman,

I already have scraps of most of the other parts I need to put it together and plan on fabricating the water cooling myself (for me this is the easiest part). I haven't done any overclocking before and I'm not looking to go extreme but i've been wanting to do both overclocking and water cooling for a while so am keen to have a play.
I'm assuming it will need a bios update though? Do you know what exactly what needs to be done with this?

Cheers


----------



## patentman

Then it is a good start for experiment and you will also have a fast system as well.
In that case it is worth doing it, even buy the highly priced cpus.
I`m quite sure a modded bios must have already been uploaded, and yes it is. Google p5q pro xeon bios site:www.overclock.net

And this is the P5Q Pro Xeon modded bios I have uploaded,
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/2200#post_21781694


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Then it is a good start for experiment and you will also have a fast system as well.
> In that case it is worth doing it, even buy the highly priced cpus.
> I`m quite sure a modded bios must have already been uploaded, and yes it is. Google p5q pro xeon bios site:www.overclock.net
> 
> And this is the P5Q Pro Xeon modded bios I have uploaded,
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/2200#post_21781694










I am using this bios on my P5Q-PRO and is working flawlessly.


----------



## antares555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwrmx24*
> 
> Ah, Sorry.
> 
> What would you say is an equivalent chip in an i5 or i7 to the X5460 and 5470?
> 
> Thanks.


I would say if you overclock the x5460 or x5470 at 4.2+ ghz is about a i5 2500k.

I score around 6700 cpu mark at 4.6ghz in passmark.

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antares555*
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone can give me an answer. I have a X5470 overclocked à 4.66ghz (9.5x490). But I cannot use the multiplier X5470 at 10x. When I use it, I cannot go over 3.8ghz. When at 9.5x, this is the max I got 4.6ghz...seems stable after 15min of Prime95, I will let it run longer later on.


GOOD GOD! what cooling are you using because if that's on "good god" is right.


----------



## antares555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> GOOD GOD! what cooling are you using because if that's on "good god" is right.


A cheap Corsair H60


----------



## cdoublejj




----------



## furion223

Hi, again....

Managed to do this mod successfully on my p5b-se, with a Xeon 5450 by underclocking the cpu so that the FSB speed is lower than 1333, beta is kind of fked up... Boots fine but now my gpu nvidia gt440 is crashing while in games, ran a furmark for about 15 mins and went fine, temps are ok, but when in games the driver kernel crashes and whole image just freezes for about 2-3 mins, sound is still ok...

Got 8gb ram running at 310mhz and a 450 W PSU

Any thoughts on this??


----------



## patentman

Hi,
Have you tried FSB266 (1066 bus) ? Try it.
Also if your motherboard has a PCI Frequency adjustment try 100, 101, 105, 110 (in that order)


----------



## antares555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furion223*
> 
> Hi, again....
> 
> Managed to do this mod successfully on my p5b-se, with a Xeon 5450 by underclocking the cpu so that the FSB speed is lower than 1333, beta is kind of fked up... Boots fine but now my gpu nvidia gt440 is crashing while in games, ran a furmark for about 15 mins and went fine, temps are ok, but when in games the driver kernel crashes and whole image just freezes for about 2-3 mins, sound is still ok...
> 
> Got 8gb ram running at 310mhz and a 450 W PSU
> 
> Any thoughts on this??


Take a look on how much watts you're taking out from your PSU. The X5450 takes by itself 120w.

PSU Calculator :
http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com


----------



## furion223

Tried what patentman suggested and still no go...

Used the PSU wattage calculator and it came around 330 Watts. Should i consider a new PSU?? or a new mobo that supports 1333 FSB by default?? or both??


----------



## gagarin77

if you don't plan an O/C than 450W is plenty. Plus on-site calculators can't be trusted. According to this one from link I shouldn't have a running PC at all... and as you can imagine I'm writing this post from one. This is just another commercial saying to potential customers "yes you definitely should buy a new PSU". And if you include O/C than you probably end up with at least 2kW and having power distribution company to replace transformer in your grid sector.
I think new mobo is the best way out of your problem.That Xeon even without overclocking is a fine CPU that can beat i3s and i5s.


----------



## patentman

Was it stable before the Xeon mod?
Try memtest86+ for at least 5 complete cycles. Memtest86+ V5.01
Go to "Download - Auto-installer for USB Key (Win 9x/2k/xp/7)"
Even if it passes the tests try also a different memory speed than 310mhz and check the game again. Try only 4GB.

Have you checked in device manager if the processors are all recognized properly?
If you have a spare disk make a fresh OS install, update drivers, then install the game and check again. But have the hardware as it was before than the cpu change.


----------



## furion223

Did a mem test, came out fine, tried to cycle between ram modules and got same kernel error. Reinstalled nvidia drivers from scratch, even tried the 314.22 version people are recommending for this GPU, still no luck... It's curious though that i watched multiple full hd movies since i did the Xeon mod and they worked, however when i try to play WoW after 5-10 mins the driver crashes, even if i change video settings in the game... Even the game Banished crashes my gpu, and that one has minimal sys req.


----------



## Vanquished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furion223*
> 
> Did a mem test, came out fine, tried to cycle between ram modules and got same kernel error. Reinstalled nvidia drivers from scratch, even tried the 314.22 version people are recommending for this GPU, still no luck... It's curious though that i watched multiple full hd movies since i did the Xeon mod and they worked, however when i try to play WoW after 5-10 mins the driver crashes, even if i change video settings in the game... Even the game Banished crashes my gpu, and that one has minimal sys req.


I'm trying to install server 2012 onto this machine with the gigabyte board and it won't finish the install for some reason. Is it because this board is older or the sata isn't working correctly?

That's a pretty low end card for running wow. Make sure you're on directx9 and settings turns all the way down. According to nvidia's website 334.89 is the latest whql driver for your card and doesn't list 314.22 at all. That could also be a problem.


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Gigabyte motherboards suck. 99% sure it's the motherboard to blame not the CPU, see response supra.


I can deny that too.
Currently I have two P45 GigaByte Boards (EP45-DS4 and my main rigs EP45-UD3P) and both are great boards. The UD3P is known for breaking FSB records with C2D and Quads. I also own a P5Q-Pro and have played around with an P5Q-E and both are great boards too. But it is true that each CPU is different and has differnt needs to reach high OC so the approach and results on each board could be different.

@JohnnyN
About that problem with having to replace your CPU with an Pentium D 925 to get the board to boot again, did you modify the BIOS of that EVGA 790i Ultra board? It seems to me that the first time you insert the new CPU the board boots it in kind of a safe mode (I guess the VCore) and after you reboot the board tries to boot with the VCore detected/reduced and that may be too low. So if you didn't modify your BIOS that may help because of the updated microcodes. If you already have done that then it seems to be some board specific problem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwrmx24*
> 
> Ah, Sorry.
> 
> What would you say is an equivalent chip in an i5 or i7 to the X5460 and 5470?
> 
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antares555*
> 
> I would say if you overclock the x5460 or x5470 at 4.2+ ghz is about a i5 2500k.
> 
> I score around 6700 cpu mark at 4.6ghz in passmark.
> 
> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html


I disagree ... I would say a stock X5460 or X5470 will be a little slower than the slowest regular Sandy Bridge i5 (like the i5-2300 with 2.8GHz and 3.1GHz Turbo).
They are closer and compareable to a fast Sandy or Ivy Bridge i3 (like the i3-2130 or i3-3240).

If you OC them to around 4GHz they should outperform the i3 and should be on par with that i5-2300.
If you manage to heavy OC them at > 4.2GHz they should come close to a medium i5 like the i5-2500 or i5-3470 but to reach the stock speed of that top i5-2500K or i5-3570K you would need around 4.8GHz.

Passmark is a kind of generic benchmark program that's great to show the performance a CPU has if it is almost fully utilized, but does not really show real world performance. For example a FX-6350 and a FX-8120 are listed to be faster than that i5-2500K which is not really true. In most benchmarks (gaming and some generic applications) the i5 would outperform the FX CPUs and only in some that are really optimized for the FX they may be faster.

This is a nice comparison of the old Core2Duo and Quad CPUs against rather new Ivy Bridge Dual (Celeron, Pentium and i3) and a Quad Cores (i5):
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ivy-bridge-wolfdale-yorkfield-comparison,3487.html

There you see that new architectures like the Ivy Bridge have evolved nicely, but keep in mind that there are 4-5 years between these generations (2007-2008 for the later Core2 and 2011-2012 for the Sandy and Ivy Bridges). Also keep in mind that the K CPUs are unlocked so that OC is pretty easy and even a 2500K above 4GHz should be out of reach even for a very heavy OC on a Core2Quad.
That's why some people here suggest this MOD only for users that already have a complete system and just want to do a cheap upgrade with maybe some OC.
If you build a system from scratch or need more components that you don't get cheap you'll be better off getting a new i3 or i5 system. You may be able to find some great offers for used Sandy Bridge i3 or i5 systems. About a half year ago I upgraded my friends E8400, G31 board and 4GB DDR2 system to a i3-2120, B75 board and 8GB DDR3 for around 100 EUR (that's about 140 USD). I did this before the LGA771->775 MOD was done and the only upgrade to his sys could have been to a Core2Quad (Q9550 or Q9650 to kind of max it out) and these still are pretty expensive to get. Memory was maxed at 4GB and the board lacks some of rather useful features like USB3, SATA 6GB and PCI-E 2.0 or 3.0.
A cheap 771 Xeon could have been a nice and cheap upgrade but I think going to that i3 was the better option since he now takes more benefit of his HD7870 XT and his Samsung 840 EVO SSD and has more (faster) memory (8GB), USB 3.0 and the option to upgrade to an i5 or even i7 and up to 32GB of RAM if he needs to. And he had almost no chance of OC on that G31 board.

@chongxianming
I guess that your P5KPL-1600 has some problems at the FSB speed of 333MHz for what reason because it should officially support that speed. The G31 Chipset isn't the greatest but as you said you didn't even try to OC so at stock it should run.
If you have some options (what I doubt because most of the G31 boards don't have that) try to raise the northbridge/chipset (MCH) voltage and/or the memory voltage. Like you said prime small FFTs mainly tests the CPU (most of the data stays in the CPU cache) and blend is often used to test the overall stability (CPU, memory and chipset).
Maybe try to run the Xeon at 266MHz FSB just for testing. If you still get errors in prime then something weird is wrong. If it works you know that the FSB ist the problem at least for that CPU and mainboard combo.
What VCore does the board detect in BIOS? What VCore do you see with CPU-Z (disable EIST/SpeedStep)? Should be about the same as in BIOS, maybe a little lower. And how deep does that drop when you stress the CPU with prime (VDroop). Maybe the board sets the VCore a little to low and the CPU actually wants more.


----------



## Arxontas

How come then the other guy who has got a "world class" gigabyte mobo can't get past 400ish FSB? I thought Gigabyte mobos are world record breakers, mon.

I hope his "world class" and "world record holder" mobo isn't like my own former, GA-P35-DS4, which the Taiwanese marketed as

*"the ultimate dream machine for serious overclockers and enthusiasts"*

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2745#ov

The "_*ultimate dream machine for serious overclockers and enthusiasts*_"







limited my QX9650 to 3.81 GHz maximum overclock.

If I had the brains of you guys, I'd probably be still a Gigabyte fanboi and happily run my QX9650 at 3.6 or so GHz.

Can you spot the paradigm shift here?


----------



## JohnnyN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucho*
> 
> @JohnnyN
> About that problem with having to replace your CPU with an Pentium D 925 to get the board to boot again, did you modify the BIOS of that EVGA 790i Ultra board? It seems to me that the first time you insert the new CPU the board boots it in kind of a safe mode (I guess the VCore) and after you reboot the board tries to boot with the VCore detected/reduced and that may be too low. So if you didn't modify your BIOS that may help because of the updated microcodes. If you already have done that then it seems to be some board specific problem.
> .


The EVGA P10 bios comes with the 10676 microcodes installed (revision B or C depending on the particular platform, C in my case according to AIDA64). I tried this BIOS, I also updated the microcodes to Revision F using HxD and CBROM195 and tried that but it didn't seem to make a difference. Other than updating the microcodes, I didn't perform any other modification to the BIOS. Here is the link if anyone would like to review my modified P10 bios.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B33aqWqSaCo8cDFVb3Y2N2NGYTg/edit?usp=sharing

Here is the voltage information when it boots into Windows after installing it the first time after removing the Pentium D 925.



Are you suggesting that I should manually set the voltages? If so, should I set them at the levels shown in the image above?

I also noticed the following characteristics yesterday.
Booting Xeon into windows shutting down = code AA next boot.
Booting Xeon into windows restarting = code AA next boot.
Boot Xeon, entering BIOS settings, exit WITHOUT saving = reboots ok
Boot Xeon, enterting BIOS settings, exit WITH saving = code AA next boot.

When reinstalling the Pentium D 925 to get it to boot so I can experiment with the Xeon again, I discovered that...
Pentium D must reach the Windows loading screen for Xeon to work next time
or
Pentium D must enter BIOS settings and exit WITH saving for Xeon to work next time.

If neither of these two occur, I just get the AA code when I install the Xeon again.


----------



## chongxianming

okay thanks Bucho for spending time to reply me.
yeah i will try lowering down my fsb and see. my maximum reading of cpu voltage is 1.104. i think there are some option to raise my northbridge but there are only 2 option, one is set my northbridge to 1.25v and another is 1.4v. and i didnt disable speedstep :/


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> How come then the other guy who has got a "world class" gigabyte mobo can't get past 400ish FSB? I thought Gigabyte mobos are world record breakers, mon.
> ...


I see, so your conclusion is that if "that guys GigaByte board can't surpass 400MHz FSB" and your GigaByte board limited your QX9650 is:
All GigaByte boards suck.

I've come around some boards since I have started to "screw with" (hehe) computers back in the early 90s on 286/386 PCs and my conclusion is that there are always some good and some bad models. Does not matter what brand or model you use. Some tend to have more good ones and some more bad ones but so summarize them all is just wrong. But hey, that's just my opinion and I wouldn't say something like for example "ASRock motherboards suck".
The same thing is that a lot of people hate some HDD brands because they had one or more failing drives. But I have experienced faulty drives from a lot of different brands, some models even were famous for it (IBM deathstar







). But I also had some great HDDs that worked for years and have been replaced for other reasons (usually size or speed) or still work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> ...
> If I had the brains of you guys, I'd probably be still a Gigabyte fanboi and happily run my QX9650 at 3.6 or so GHz.
> 
> Can you spot the paradigm shift here?


No reason to insult someone or call people fanboys either.
If you have bad experiences with your board go ahead and tell it. But to generalize something like that is not the way to help people and insulting them doesn't help either.

And after all sometimes you get a board that's better than another, even if it's the same model. Just like every CPU differs, you can have that with your mainboard too. I agree that some boards are better than others because of the way they are built or because of components they have or sometimes good BIOS/EFI and "should" be better than they sometimes are.

@JohnnyN
Voltage seems okay, but try to set them to a value instead of auto/default.
VCore to 1,15 or even higher (like 1,20 or even 1,25 will not hurt) - just to find out if maybe that's the problem.
Also try to disable EIST or maybe Sleep States C1, C1E ... C4 or whatever your BIOS offers. Since your Xeon only has the 6x multi it shouldn't matter if you have EIST enabled or disabled. It will not lower your VCore like it would with these features enabled and will use more power since the processor should run at full speed all the time. The C-states can "HALT" the processor so that it does not do full processing loops when it is not needed. Usually you leave all these options at enabled or auto but for testing just deactivate them.

It seems like "writing" to the BIOS does alters some things that keeps the system from boot up the next time. If you leave the BIOS with "EXIT without saving" on most of the BIOS versions it just exits the BIOS and continues booting. When you save and exit it writes the CMOS and does a reboot. When you shut down windows it also writes stuff like the current time/date into the BIOS.


----------



## TSX06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antares555*
> 
> It's just for fun, I finally ordered a Intel Xeon X5450 3.00GHZ/12M/1333 SLASB SLBBE for 40$ Canadian shipped...It should arrive soon, can't wait to see what it can give. The multiplier is 9.
> 
> About my X5482, I paid about 75$...it can be sold easily on ebay.
> 
> I'm not pro into OC, about increasing Vcore and stuff...my motherboard at 415 bus speed won't detect any hard drive, it's the reason why I think it's the mobo itself. Which voltage do you think I should increase ? My Ram is Corsair XMS2 PC2-8500 1066 running à 2.1v 5-5-5-15 timing. When I put 400mhz in bus speed, the SPD ram in bios suddenly gives me 800mhz, 960mhz, 1000mhz or 1200mhz which I don't understand...maybe a ratio thing.
> 
> Thanks again...


I had a similar board p5kpl-cm. Could never get it above 410. At 411 the hard drives disappeared. Didn't matter voltages, cpu or RAM. The ram multipliers are tied to the bus speed of the cpu. eg; E8400 bus of 333 with ram selected at 667 gave a 1:1 ratio then overclocking to 400 gave a ram speed of 800. With a 266 bus cpu E6300 for example same ram selected of 667 gave a 1.25:1 ratio same overclock to 400 gave a 1002 ram speed.


----------



## joemill453

Hello guys first post here. just picked up a x5470 and installed it in my ep45t-usb3p. pc starts up and runs fine but the sse4.1 and VT-x speedstep do not show up on cpuz or intel processor ID utility. Ive seen this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1461699/xeon-l5430-vt-x-speedstep-and-ssse-4-1 but im not very familiar with linux so I wanted to see If anyone found a different way around this. I fallowed all the instructions and modified the BIOS.BIN in the original post and even tried the f2i beta bios(should have support for xeon chips) but neither worked. any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JohnnyN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucho*
> 
> @JohnnyN
> Voltage seems okay, but try to set them to a value instead of auto/default.
> VCore to 1,15 or even higher (like 1,20 or even 1,25 will not hurt) - just to find out if maybe that's the problem.
> Also try to disable EIST or maybe Sleep States C1, C1E ... C4 or whatever your BIOS offers. Since your Xeon only has the 6x multi it shouldn't matter if you have EIST enabled or disabled. It will not lower your VCore like it would with these features enabled and will use more power since the processor should run at full speed all the time. The C-states can "HALT" the processor so that it does not do full processing loops when it is not needed. Usually you leave all these options at enabled or auto but for testing just deactivate them.
> 
> It seems like "writing" to the BIOS does alters some things that keeps the system from boot up the next time. If you leave the BIOS with "EXIT without saving" on most of the BIOS versions it just exits the BIOS and continues booting. When you save and exit it writes the CMOS and does a reboot. When you shut down windows it also writes stuff like the current time/date into the BIOS.


I tried you're suggestions. Still no luck. I feel like there has to be some way to get it working, it just doesn't make sense though.


----------



## Vanquished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> How come then the other guy who has got a "world class" gigabyte mobo can't get past 400ish FSB? I thought Gigabyte mobos are world record breakers, mon.
> 
> I hope his "world class" and "world record holder" mobo isn't like my own former, GA-P35-DS4, which the Taiwanese marketed as
> 
> *"the ultimate dream machine for serious overclockers and enthusiasts"*
> 
> Can you spot the paradigm shift here?


I know right? I was so sure that gigabyte boards were the best because I read about it on a marketing promo for it. Can't believe I was fooled like this







.

Sarcasm aside, can you be less of a dick in your posting and try to be helpful instead? Every post seems to be about how you know what sucks and what doesn't without actually helping anybody.

@chongxianming
There's only 4 northbridge settings on my board too. I don't think you can tune it like the cpu voltage.


----------



## Bucho

@joewmill453
A few pages back I posted a link to the F2i BIOS of that EP45T-USB3P Board that should already have the latest microcodes:
http://herebetwig.com/pub/permanent/45tusb3p.zip

Try it, it should work.

@JohnnyN
Strange. So I guess you have to trial and error with some BIOS settings.


----------



## joemill453

no luck. flashed that bios twice with @bios by gigabyte. bios installed fine but still not speedstep or sse4.1 on cpuz or intel processor ID utility. i guess ill be trying knoppx next


----------



## rewease

There is a post somewhere in this threat about installing the microcodes uncompressed as a BIOS module. I think is says it was necessary to do this with some Gigabyte MB. Maybe try this.

Edit: Post 1507


----------



## strela

Hi all.

I have purchased and installed E5450 on my MoBo ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo. Have latest bios 7.01 on it.

*Problem 1.
*Processor has been recognized as E5450, but every time I boot, I get warning:
"BIOS update recommended.
To unleash this CPU's full power, please perform BIOS update process."

But my BIOS is latest one. Suppose that I'll have to put microcodes for my processor with MMtool.

AIDA gives me information on my processor:
CPUid Rev. 0001067Ah
Microcode Update Rev. A07h

Which microcode should I put in BIOS to solve this problem.

*Problem 2.*
Core 0 has temperature 10 Degrees Celsius higher than other cores (46 Degrees Celsius for Core 0 versus 37 Degrees Celsius for Core1, Core2 and Core3) at approx same usage (reported by task manager). Is it normal? How come to have such difference? What would be the best paste spreading system for this processor (previous Core2Duo was line)?

EDIT: Another issue is that AIDA shows lower temperatures for all cores than HWMonitor (approx 10 Degrees less for each core - the difference between Core 0 and other cores is the same as explained above). Which program to believe?

Thanks in advance.

Best regards.


----------



## strela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strela*
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> I have purchased and installed E5450 on my MoBo ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo. Have latest bios 7.01 on it.
> 
> *Problem 1.
> *Processor has been recognized as E5450, but every time I boot, I get warning:
> "BIOS update recommended.
> To unleash this CPU's full power, please perform BIOS update process."
> 
> But my BIOS is latest one. Suppose that I'll have to put microcodes for my processor with MMtool.
> 
> AIDA gives me information on my processor:
> CPUid Rev. 0001067Ah
> Microcode Update Rev. A07h
> 
> Which microcode should I put in BIOS to solve this problem.
> 
> *Problem 2.*
> Core 0 has temperature 10 Degrees Celsius higher than other cores (46 Degrees Celsius for Core 0 versus 37 Degrees Celsius for Core1, Core2 and Core3) at approx same usage (reported by task manager). Is it normal? How come to have such difference? What would be the best paste spreading system for this processor (previous Core2Duo was line)?
> 
> EDIT: Another issue is that AIDA shows lower temperatures for all cores than HWMonitor (approx 10 Degrees less for each core - the difference between Core 0 and other cores is the same as explained above). Which program to believe?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Best regards.


One addition: sse4.1 is not recognized

Please help.

Best regards.


----------



## davtylica

Hey all, been a while since I've dropped in. My apologies, I've been busy with life stuff. I finally got around to installing my Corsair H110 in my new Carbide air 540 case. I'm getting alot better temps on my 5470 now. At idle running 4.25Ghz with 1.325v my temps even out at 36C and 53C load. If i boost the clocks to 4.5Ghz with 1.425v my temps go to 38C idle and 57C load. Not too shabby considering my H70 running 4.25Ghz was around 45C idle and 70C load.

Hopefully I will be able to also lap it soon and shave off another 2-3C. Also, since I've been away I took the liberty in purchasing two Nvidia brand GTX 760's for SLi. I got both cards for $450 in total including shipping. Both are NIB. I will post some pics once I'm finished building it. Hopefully this 5470 can keep up with them


----------



## rockit00

@ strela As far as temps go, I'd use core temp. Adjust Tj max to 85 and use those readings to adjust Hardware Monitor. Speedfan reads my X5460 temps correctly without adjustment. AIDA also reads my temps correctly without adjustment.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strela*
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> But my BIOS is latest one. Suppose that I'll have to put microcodes for my processor with MMtool.
> 
> Which microcode should I put in BIOS to solve this problem.


use:
cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin

Update microcodes but then delete some old 2005 entries so total size is the same. Personally I delete 0F34, 0F44, 0F47


----------



## strela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> use:
> cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
> 
> Update microcodes but then delete some old 2005 entries so total size is the same. Personally I delete 0F34, 0F44, 0F47


*Thanks patentman*, BIOS update with mentioned microcodes solved issue. Now pc is booting without warnings, cpu-z shows SSE4.1, VT-x, Tjmax has been set to 85 Degrees Celsius (in AIDA64, *but CoreTemp shows 100 Degrees Celsius*).

I wonder, what are ok temps in idle and in load for E5450 E0 stepping? Since closed case, temps has raised.



Thanks in advance.

Best regards.


----------



## joemill453

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> There is a post somewhere in this threat about installing the microcodes uncompressed as a BIOS module. I think is says it was necessary to do this with some Gigabyte MB. Maybe try this.
> 
> Edit: Post 1507


Tried the Knoppix method and tried reflashing the bios you posted still no luck. Are you guys using a different method to flash the bios other The gigabytes @bios tool? I checked out post 1507 and read a couple of pages before it but couldn't figure out what he said to do with that command. This is all new to me so some of it is hard to understand. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## strela

After setting TJ max on 85 Degrees Celsius for CPUID Hardware Monitor and Core Temp, temperature readings has dropped.

I use Coller Master TX2 cooler that kept C2D E8600 cool. Now touching lower part of cpu cooler I felt a slightly lukewarm metal so I would say this could be realistic.

Thanks for help.

Best regards.


----------



## rockit00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strela*
> 
> After setting TJ max on 85 Degrees Celsius for CPUID Hardware Monitor and Core Temp, temperature readings has dropped.
> 
> I use Coller Master TX2 cooler that kept C2D E8600 cool. Now touching lower part of cpu cooler I felt a slightly lukewarm metal so I would say this could be realistic.
> 
> Thanks for help.
> 
> Best regards.


I installed X5460 on DFI P45 Jr yesterday. Booted with last DFI bios and no microcode adjustment needed. Low VID CPU with cool temperatures. Overclocked to 3.8GHz without disabling EIST and Speedstep. My temps are currently : 25, 23, 21, 21. I am using an ASUS Star Ice Cooler with case open. All motherboards and CPU's are different.


----------



## buy1get4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joemill453*
> 
> Tried the Knoppix method and tried reflashing the bios you posted still no luck. Are you guys using a different method to flash the bios other The gigabytes @bios tool? I checked out post 1507 and read a couple of pages before it but couldn't figure out what he said to do with that command. This is all new to me so some of it is hard to understand. Thanks again for all your help.


I had the exact same problem with my EP45UD3L. I finally got it to work using Ubuntu on the ncpucode.bin file by reducing the size by 1 byte.
joemill453, I made a modified bios for you to try 45tusb3p.f2. You can send me a PM and I can send it to you.


----------



## cdoublejj

Is a P5K-VM doable or is the G33 chipset an issue?


----------



## strela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockit00*
> 
> I installed X5460 on DFI P45 Jr yesterday. Booted with last DFI bios and no microcode adjustment needed. Low VID CPU with cool temperatures. Overclocked to 3.8GHz without disabling EIST and Speedstep. My temps are currently : 25, 23, 21, 21. I am using an ASUS Star Ice Cooler with case open. All motherboards and CPU's are different.


Hi rockit,

mine temperatures are:
IDLE: 32 , 24, 23, 25
LOAD: 46, 38, 39, 41

How do you measure VID? Where can I see this value?

Is that CPU Vcore in HW monitor (says min 1.06/ max 1.14/ value 1.10)?
AIDA and CPU-Z reports Core voltage (varies like HW monitor)
*Core temp says VID: 1.2v (stays that value)
*

Is it static 1.2v reported by Core temp or variable voltage reported by others?

Thanks in advance.

Best regards.

EDIT Seems to me after searching on the net, that VID is 1.2v. High or low, at your opinion?


----------



## kokos1984

Hi Guys

I was wandering which is the best motherboard to go with this mod Asus stricker ii or P5Q3 and which is the best XEON to go with?


----------



## rockit00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strela*
> 
> Hi rockit,
> 
> mine temperatures are:
> IDLE: 32 , 24, 23, 25
> LOAD: 46, 38, 39, 41
> 
> How do you measure VID? Where can I see this value?
> 
> Is that CPU Vcore in HW monitor (says min 1.06/ max 1.14/ value 1.10)?
> AIDA and CPU-Z reports Core voltage (varies like HW monitor)
> *Core temp says VID: 1.2v (stays that value)
> *
> 
> Is it static 1.2v reported by Core temp or variable voltage reported by others?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> EDIT Seems to me after searching on the net, that VID is 1.2v. High or low, at your opinion?


@ strela, I Was refering to the VID as reported by core temp. I have been using a X3380 Xeon with a 1.20 VID which is considered low by Core 2 Quad standards. My VID with the X5460 is 1.07 which seems very low. I am a rookie and this mod is new to me, but in my opinion 1.2 VID seems low. V core is the variable which can be set and is raised when overclocking. VID will indicate how much Vcore a CPU will need to achieve a certain speed.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

1.2V is the default for these Xeons. Some are set a little lower but most of them are at 1.2V


----------



## TSX06

Got my sticker and its in.
CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/vamsua

Sceenie:
Voltages are high just to get it to windows.

This board will do 500+ fsb with a quad so this should be interesting.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSX06*
> 
> Got my sticker and its in.
> CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/vamsua
> 
> Sceenie:
> Voltages are high just to get it to windows.
> 
> This board will do 500+ fsb with a quad so this should be interesting.


I have the UD3L. How'd you get the microcodes in the BIOS?


----------



## TSX06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucho*
> 
> Do you use the EP45-UD3P from your signature?
> If it's a Rev 1.0 or 1.1 then you might want to try my modified BIOS.
> As you can see I had these features also missing and EIST wasn't working:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/2010#post_21738439
> 
> After I updated the microcodes in the F11d BIOS everything shows up:
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=cpuz-x54608ba7t.jpg
> 
> and EIST is working again.
> 
> Attached is my EP45-UD3P F11d Xeon LGA 771 Mod BIOS for Rev. 1.0 and 1.1 boards (NOT 1.6 - these have different BIOS versions)
> 
> ep45ud3p_rev1.0_and_rev1.1_xeon_mod.zip 614k .zip file


Its post 2062


----------



## pioneerisloud

Oh gotcha. Yeah that probably won't work on my UD3L.


----------



## TSX06

Just a teaser http://valid.canardpc.com/9s7g3b
Heres passmark scores


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Oh gotcha. Yeah that probably won't work on my UD3L.


Why exactly would you need modified bios? the latest bios works perfectly on ep45-ud3l. I have two boards and all cpu functions work perfectly with my x5460s. Please let me know if there is some reason to mod the bios as if some extra feature like llc is enabled, I'd like to try it.

Nic


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Oh gotcha. Yeah that probably won't work on my UD3L.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why exactly would you need modified bios? the latest bios works perfectly on ep45-ud3l. I have two boards and all cpu functions work perfectly with my x5460s. Please let me know if there is some reason to mod the bios as if some extra feature like llc is enabled, I'd like to try it.
> 
> Nic
Click to expand...

I'm on F7. Didn't know that F9 worked and enabled all functions. There was no mention of CPU microcodes in F8 or F9.


----------



## davtylica

I just got my Nvidia GTX 760...all i can say is WOWWW!!! Pretty much all of my 3DMark scores jumped considerably...although not as much as i'd hoped for. The reason being there appears to be a CPU bottleneck with these benchmarks. Most reviews on the 760 put it in the mid to low 8K on 3DMark 11 and mid 5K on 3DMark 13. I got 7,240 and 5200 respectively.

Now, moving on to actual games. I was worried that there may be a CPU bottleneck with my 5470 but it appears that isnt the case. I tested The Witcher 2 first on max settings with ubersampling disabled. Te stats provided by EVGA Precision X shows the card pinned at 97-98% usage. My FPS was around 55-70 at 1080p.

I then tested BF3...again same scenario with a constant 97% usage. Before with my 460's in SLI i got 60-70 fps on high...now i can run it on ultra settings with about 65-85 fps. That is a major improvement and i cant wait to get my second card next week. It also runs super cool and almost whisper quiet. ...low 20's idle and yet to break 60C...this is with the fan at a constant 50% speed. When i turned it up to 100% it is about as loud as my 460's running 65% fan speed.

All in all i was really impressed with this 760...but whats more impressive is this age old 5470 showing what its truly capable of. Honestly a few CPU heavy benchmarks dont bother me much because in normal modern games im still driving a brand new GTX 760 to its full potential and I'm confident even a 770 isnt going to be an issue.

That being said I was testing with my 5470 running at 4.375Ghz. This is why i dropped the extra cash on the best performing Xeon for this mod. Now I'm glad i did as I never thought it was up to the task of pushing a card as powerful as the 760. Once i get my other 760 next week i will finish polishing up my new build and post some pics.









Edit: For those of you who need a great cooling solution for OCing the top tier Xeon's...stick with a Corsair H100 or H110. I have nothing but good things to say about my H110 aside from difficult installation of the CPU bracket.
I've been keeping a close eye on my temps and i have one core hitting 57C and the other 4 cores have yet to reach 55C...again running the same speed as mentioned above. They are worth the money for these higher clocked Xeon's


----------



## NinjaZg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSX06*
> 
> Just a teaser http://valid.canardpc.com/9s7g3b
> Heres passmark scores


Can you get it Prime 95 Blend stable for more than 3h?


----------



## gagarin77

Has anyone have an information about working mod on EVGA nForce 790i Ultra SLI?
I have already seen JohnnyN's posts and this is holding me from buying this mobo for decent price.


----------



## joemill453

anyone have a guide on how to remove the old cpu microcodes from an award bios(like the core2 microcodes that I don't need)? looks like my bios file is 1 byte too big so maybe that's why my gigabyte ep45t-usb3p doesn't support sse4.1 or speedstep


----------



## TSX06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaZg*
> 
> Can you get it Prime 95 Blend stable for more than 3h?


Not at all at that speed. It was just a quick 500 fsb run with high voltages and no tweaking at all. Its alot more stable at 4.2. Working on that now. Passmark CPU score went up though.


----------



## buy1get4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joemill453*
> 
> anyone have a guide on how to remove the old cpu microcodes from an award bios(like the core2 microcodes that I don't need)? looks like my bios file is 1 byte too big so maybe that's why my gigabyte ep45t-usb3p doesn't support sse4.1 or speedstep


I sent the bios you needed to your email about 2 hours ago. Check your email and PM me after you get it.


----------



## kokos1984

Hi Guys

I was wandering which is the best motherboard to go with this mod Asus stricker ii or P5Q3 and which is the best XEON to go with?


----------



## NeoT

People in Europe/UK looking for 5430 can go for a group buying here







:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171254041533


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Has anyone have an information about working mod on EVGA nForce 790i Ultra SLI?
> I have already seen JohnnyN's posts and this is holding me from buying this mobo for decent price.


Yes all evga and xfx nforce 6 and 7 motherboards work just fine with the latest bios that supports 45nm CPUs. Check my sig...i run a 790i FTW with a 5470 and it runs rock solid with great performance.


----------



## maxbrando2000

I have a dell inspiron 560 with an ecs board with a g43 chipset that has already been upgraded to 8gb ddr3 and the latest bios update that includes microcode updates from 2010.
I don't know much about microcodes but from what i have collected from the internet this board most likely supports the xeons but i decided to come to the forums for a second opinion from people more familiar with this mod and microcodes.
attached below is a list of the most recent microcodes listed in the bios


----------



## alexhore

I'm currently running a Q6600, 4GB and a 8600GT but figured I would give it one last upgrade before I go out and buy all new.

This is what I have (Ram is in the post), i'm looking for a bit of advice regarding an overclock.

CPU - SLBBA x5460 3.16/12M/1333 (I will be lapping it)
Fan - Arctic freezer pro rev 2
Motherboard - GA-P35-DS4
Supports - 1600 (O.C.)/1333/1066/800 MHz FSB
Supports - DDR2 1200 (O.C.)/1066/800/667 MHz memory modules
Memory - CORSAIR CM2X2048-8500C5D 8GB (4x2GB) DDR2 Low Latency RAM 1066MHz
GFX card - ASUS GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II (Its factory overclocked)

I'm pretty damn confident the pin mod will work fine but I like to plan ahead and have a stratigy for things. I don't even know what the numbers would look like when all plugged in as I have not overclocked anything for a number of years but instead used someone elses ready made numbers for the old Q6600.

Where would you start?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## buy1get4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxbrando2000*
> 
> I have a dell inspiron 560 with an ecs board with a g43 chipset that has already been upgraded to 8gb ddr3 and the latest bios update that includes microcode updates from 2010.
> I don't know much about microcodes but from what i have collected from the internet this board most likely supports the xeons but i decided to come to the forums for a second opinion from people more familiar with this mod and microcodes.
> attached below is a list of the most recent microcodes listed in the bios


I checked your list with the microcodes I have been updating with several Gigabyte boards that work and #23 (0016760F), #24 (01167A0B), and #25 (0106760F) match with what I have. The dates are also the same. I don't know much about microcodes either, but it has been working for me. Good luck.

You should check your wattage on the board before you try it due to the different types of xeon 5400's. 120W, 80W, 50W etc.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexhore*
> 
> I'm currently running a Q6600, 4GB and a 8600GT but figured I would give it one last upgrade before I go out and buy all new.
> 
> This is what I have (Ram is in the post), i'm looking for a bit of advice regarding an overclock.
> 
> CPU - SLBBA x5460 3.16/12M/1333 (I will be lapping it)
> Fan - Arctic freezer pro rev 2
> Motherboard - GA-P35-DS4
> Supports - 1600 (O.C.)/1333/1066/800 MHz FSB
> Supports - DDR2 1200 (O.C.)/1066/800/667 MHz memory modules
> Memory - CORSAIR CM2X2048-8500C5D 8GB (4x2GB) DDR2 Low Latency RAM 1066MHz
> GFX card - ASUS GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II (Its factory overclocked)
> 
> I'm pretty damn confident the pin mod will work fine but I like to plan ahead and have a stratigy for things. I don't even know what the numbers would look like when all plugged in as I have not overclocked anything for a number of years but instead used someone elses ready made numbers for the old Q6600.
> 
> Where would you start?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You can be a lot more relaxed with the Xeon.
While the Q6600 needs a good cooling solution, high Vcore and still can`t OC easily more than 3.3Ghz (most of them) the Xeons have less cooling needs and can OC at 4Ghz (or more) with a lot less Vcore than a Q6600. And that`s why they have less cooling needs although they have more transistors, cause less Vcore means less heat dissipation.
So I think lapping is not needed at all. On the other hand you don`t have the best heatsink, still a good one to go for 4Ghz as it is.

As for the settings I don`t have a Gigabyte board and three E5450 hit 4Ghz on two different Asus boards, and a X5450 hit 4Ghz on a third different Asus board with so much ease I did not had to do anything else than adjusting the Vcore and the DDR frequency. So easy, could not be more than this. And with so little cooling efficiency, all E5450 (three total) at silent mode and the X5450 with an average heatsink at full speed though.

Going from a Dual Core (Core 2 Duo) to a E5430 is huge difference.
Going from a Q6600 3.15Ghz to a E5450 @4Ghz is also a huge difference.
I can only be happy with this mod, see my signature.


----------



## bruhbruce

Hello folks,
Wich one is the best xeon for scoring benchmarks with overclock?

X5492?

And where i can buy a cheap xeon for this mod, i cant find it


----------



## buy1get4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruhbruce*
> 
> Hello folks,
> Wich one is the best xeon for scoring benchmarks with overclock?
> 
> X5492?
> 
> And where i can buy a cheap xeon for this mod, i cant find it


X5492 is not a good overclock because it is already running 400 FSB. The "best" xeon depends on your motherboard. I have a couple of Gigabye boards that easily runs over 500 FSB but I can't run at 500x10 with my X5470 due to heat and high voltage. A E5430 with a 500x8 runs all day with small vid increase. Depends on your setup.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruhbruce*
> 
> And where i can buy a cheap xeon for this mod, i cant find it


ebay is full of 771 Xeon.


----------



## bruhbruce

In that case, what should i get for a gigabyte ep43t-s3l?


----------



## buy1get4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruhbruce*
> 
> In that case, what should i get for a gigabyte ep43t-s3l?


Any P43 is not a good overclock, P43 don't usually don't get above 350 FSB. Need a P45 but even then you have no guarantee.


----------



## bruhbruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buy1get4*
> 
> Any P43 is not a good overclock, P43 don't usually don't get above 350 FSB. Need a P45 but even then you have no guarantee.


:,(


----------



## buy1get4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruhbruce*
> 
> :,(


the ep43t-s3l from the Gigbyte site does show it will support Core™ 2 Extreme QX9770 which is 400 FSB.. I don't know how much faster it will overclock. If it was cheap enough you might try it.

The P43 with the ddr2 had the poor overclock, The P43T with the ddr3 might work better. I don't have one but maybe someone here has one and can help?


----------



## bruhbruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buy1get4*
> 
> the ep43t-s3l from the Gigbyte site does show it will support Core™ 2 Extreme QX9770 which is 400 FSB.. I don't know how much faster it will overclock. If it was cheap enough you might try it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buy1get4*
> 
> the ep43t-s3l from the Gigbyte site does show it will support Core™ 2 Extreme QX9770 which is 400 FSB.. I don't know how much faster it will overclock. If it was cheap enough you might try it.


i made a research, fsb is limited at 420


----------



## cdoublejj

FYI i've confirmed with another OCN user that a GTX780 indeed works great on 775/771. he used such setup for several months with very little to no bottle neck.

that was with a DDR2 setup and a rather mild OC.


----------



## Timofonica

Hi!, it´s possible to add microcodes to the bios of an Asus Striker II Extreme? (790i Ultra), not sure if it´s Award Phoenix Bios or Phoenix only .

Got a new X5470 771 Xeon and i´m waiting for the stickers to do the mod.









Best Regards

2014228204649.jpg 4299k .jpg file


Sinttulo-1.jpg 1325k .jpg file


----------



## SaGaIn

Hello!

I need help with my Abit Ip35-E motherboard

I just installed a Xeon X5460 Slanp into the board

With modified bios found on this site in post #680 (M630A_18_for775lga.zip)

The pc worked with this bios with A Willamette E6320 At 3.01Ghz earlier.

Now is not boot it doesent make anything just wentillators start doesnt even beep error

Can somebody help me?

I tried cmos reset but no help from it.

can it be a mirocode error or bad soceting? i dont have any clue

thy for your time

yours: SaGaIn


----------



## alexhore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> You can be a lot more relaxed with the Xeon.
> While the Q6600 needs a good cooling solution, high Vcore and still can`t OC easily more than 3.3Ghz (most of them) the Xeons have less cooling needs and can OC at 4Ghz (or more) with a lot less Vcore than a Q6600. And that`s why they have less cooling needs although they have more transistors, cause less Vcore means less heat dissipation.
> So I think lapping is not needed at all. On the other hand you don`t have the best heatsink, still a good one to go for 4Ghz as it is.
> 
> As for the settings I don`t have a Gigabyte board and three E5450 hit 4Ghz on two different Asus boards, and a X5450 hit 4Ghz on a third different Asus board with so much ease I did not had to do anything else than adjusting the Vcore and the DDR frequency. So easy, could not be more than this. And with so little cooling efficiency, all E5450 (three total) at silent mode and the X5450 with an average heatsink at full speed though.
> 
> Going from a Dual Core (Core 2 Duo) to a E5430 is huge difference.
> Going from a Q6600 3.15Ghz to a E5450 @4Ghz is also a huge difference.
> I can only be happy with this mod, see my signature.


OK thanks for this. I was hoping to push my look for a solid 25% increase to about 3.95 so ill aim for round numbers around the 4GHZ mark

Am I right in thinking a bus speed of 400 gets me a FSB 1600 and the CPU running at bang on 4?

All I need to do is perhaps...
CPU - Work my way up the vcore a tick or two
GPU - lock it out of the equation
DDR - change multiplier and latency

I had the Q6600 running on the same heatsink (air) at 3.6 for a while with stability issues after an hour or so. If this thing is cooler I'm excited!


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaGaIn*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I need help with my Abit Ip35-E motherboard
> 
> I just installed a Xeon X5460 Slanp into the board
> 
> With modified bios found on this site in post #680 (M630A_18_for775lga.zip)
> 
> The pc worked with this bios with A Willamette E6320 At 3.01Ghz earlier.
> 
> Now is not boot it doesent make anything just wentillators start doesnt even beep error
> 
> Can somebody help me?
> 
> I tried cmos reset but no help from it.
> 
> can it be a mirocode error or bad soceting? i dont have any clue
> 
> thy for your time
> 
> yours: SaGaIn


Read post 875.


----------



## SaGaIn

Thy nice post i will print it to read fully later again









Anyway problem solved







) the cpu was soceted wrong one qarter round left









Now with resocting working fine (I think I was lucky because it start after a wrong soceted and didnt died)

Now its operating at 3800 MHZ with 400fsb on 1.3175 volt (in bios) 1,248 (cpu-z) with 1:1dram ratio 20min prime95 tested 80 Celsius max

Thy for fast answer


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaGaIn*
> 
> Thy nice post i will print it to read fully later again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway problem solved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) the cpu was soceted wrong one qarter round left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now with resocting working fine (I think I was lucky because it start after a wrong soceted and didnt died)
> 
> Now its operating at 3800 MHZ with 400fsb on 1.3175 volt (in bios) 1,248 (cpu-z) with 1:1dram ratio 20min prime95 tested 80 Celsius max
> 
> Thy for fast answer


LOL solved on step one of the troubleshooting process, check the CPU. Glad you didn't fry anything. That temp is pretty high for your CPU speed. Sounds like you may need either better cooling or re-seat it with a better thermal paste application. Don't know what your specs are so just a shot in the dark.


----------



## gagarin77

Someone posted valid info on X3363 working on Q35 chipset
link
link


----------



## bruhbruce

Where is the link to the right updated version of the adhesive?


----------



## kokos1984

COME ON GUY!!!

CAN SOMEONE HELP US WHIT THE ASUS STRIKER II EXRTEME ?? WE NEED A BIOS WITH XEON MICROCODES PLEASE!!


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokos1984*
> 
> COME ON GUY!!!
> 
> CAN SOMEONE HELP US WHIT THE ASUS STRIKER II EXRTEME ?? WE NEED A BIOS WITH XEON MICROCODES PLEASE!!


Does the system POST with Xeon on this mobo without problems?
From what I see it has Award BIOS.


----------



## kokos1984

Actualy im not sure yet i have the mb and cpu but i am waiting fot sticker.
i just notice in other posts that may be some problems if you dont mod your bios, this dosent happens with award bios? or doesent post at all?


----------



## TSX06

So here is a my stable Xeon X5450 771 in a 775.
The passmark score is not far off the Q8400 it replaced. That was at 4GHz with a 500 fsb. The only thng holding this one back was temps. I have settings for a stable system with a 6 multiplier at 480 fsb but with a 9 and running IBT... shes on fire!!! This being a X5450 it already has a TDP of 120W and a VID of 1.275. For reference The 3 other systems shown are a i5 [email protected] 4.6ghz a Q8400 @ 4ghz and a Q6600 @ 3.6ghz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/ujprcy


----------



## TSX06

Before I forget I have an antec 920 for my cpu cooler. With a couple of cooler master sickle flows. All in a Silverstone Lascala 13B. So airflow is not the greatest. And yes it is prime95 stable. Large FFT too.


----------



## SaGaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> LOL solved on step one of the troubleshooting process, check the CPU. Glad you didn't fry anything. That temp is pretty high for your CPU speed. Sounds like you may need either better cooling or re-seat it with a better thermal paste application. Don't know what your specs are so just a shot in the dark.


It has a Alpenfoehn Brocken with two 12cm vents and pasta with 10% silver in it (Thermal condutance >2,7W/mK ) i dont think its too bad







Anyway at iddle it 40-43 Celsius as realtemp says

And i wrote that wrong the 80-83 C was at 4GHZ with 1,3375 V (bios) (1,28V CPUZ) after 20min pime 95 full stress
with lots ram (rams is 1,9V 800 MHZ DDR2 CL5)

Now after 15 min prime test at 3,8 (1,295V bios) (1,24V CPUZ) after 20min Prime 95 most heat test Real temp says: 68-62-66-62 C Abit EQ says72 C PWM 74 system 35

any advice? (i dont want cooler or pasta change was hard to put it in box







) (if i can start again ill buy better pasta i saw artic Mx2 is a good buy now )

Why PWM is 74-75C at stress test? is it problem? its 40-45 at iddle

Is it problem that core one made an errorFATAL ERROR rounding was 05 expected less than 04) in prime95 after 17 mins working good? other three core was worked till i stop them at 20 min

(Programs runned at test to more test stability Firefox utorrent Total commander Avast Is ect)

not single other error found

(win7 seems stable not singe BSOD since setted this 3.8GHZ)


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaGaIn*
> 
> It has a Alpenfoehn Brocken with two 12cm vents and pasta with 10% silver in it (Thermal condutance >2,7W/mK ) i dont think its too bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway at iddle it 40-43 Celsius as realtemp says
> 
> And i wrote that wrong the 80-83 C was at 4GHZ with 1,3375 V (bios) (1,28V CPUZ) after 20min pime 95 full stress
> with lots ram (rams is 1,9V 800 MHZ DDR2 CL5)
> 
> Now after 15 min prime test at 3,8 (1,295V bios) (1,24V CPUZ) after 20min Prime 95 most heat test Real temp says: 68-62-66-62 C Abit EQ says72 C PWM 74 system 35
> 
> any advice? (i dont want cooler or pasta change was hard to put it in box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) (if i can start again ill buy better pasta i saw artic Mx2 is a good buy now )
> 
> Why PWM is 74-75C at stress test? is it problem? its 40-45 at iddle
> 
> Is it problem that core one made an errorFATAL ERROR rounding was 05 expected less than 04) in prime95 after 17 mins working good? other three core was worked till i stop them at 20 min
> 
> (Programs runned at test to more test stability Firefox utorrent Total commander Avast Is ect)
> 
> not single other error found
> 
> (win7 seems stable not singe BSOD since setted this 3.8GHZ)


I'm running @ 4.2 GHz, 443 FSB and my idle temps are mid 30's and gets up to low/mid 70's stress testing prime95 large FFT's. That's why I think your temps are a bit high. I use real temp for monitoring my CPU. I don't really worry about the temps in stress testing unless they are going really high as they don't represent real world usage. If you're not going above 65 in your most stressful applications you are good. One core failing means you're not stable. You are stable after that because you are only stressing three cores. For me it's usually the northbridge causing this problem. I believe my northbridge is currently at 1.26 volts, but I don't typically need that much until I hit 450 FSB. Because I'm at 4.2 GHz though It helps me with stability. It sounds like your chip being C0 stepping may benefit from a little more voltage, but with your temps I wouldn't push it. I am fine up to a little over 4.1 GHs at your voltage. Try adjusting your northbridge and FSB termination voltage and see if that helps.

There are a lot of overclocking threads on the web and several good ones mentioned in this thread. I suggest you do some research. With a little fine tuning your can easily get it stable at current CPU voltage unless your motherboard has hit its limit. You should be able to hit 450 FSB though with your setup. 450 FSB @ 9 multi is an easily achievable goal for you with a bit of tweaking.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokos1984*
> 
> Actualy im not sure yet i have the mb and cpu but i am waiting fot sticker.
> i just notice in other posts that may be some problems if you dont mod your bios, this dosent happens with award bios? or doesent post at all?


I'm just asking because there was an EVGA 790i user who had problems with running this LGA mod. After installing Xeon his system only boots once and than he has to replace it with old Pentium D to POST again and so on. You can read details here

Latest BIOS for his MOBO had Xeon microcodes already installed, so I thought that maybe you had similar problems, but you stated that you don't have Xeon installed yet.
edit
I picked into that BIOS of yours and it doesn't have Xeon's microcodes and yes - Award is modable.


----------



## Halos

X5460 E0 stabile @4.0GHz via 1.264v(previous 1.25 but it fails after 2 hours, this is 5 hours stabile )
Cpu iz lapped, cooler is slightly lapped Prolimatch [email protected] [email protected] Case is Coolermaster Stacker stc01.

Tested it with [email protected], stabile, temps around 65c(tjmax 85 via realtemp).

For everone who asks about X vs E. Here are my measurments from the other day, using wattmeter and the same bios settings, only cpu switching!
(Setup on bench table, not in case, temperatures god about 5-8c higher in case, neither cpu was lapped at that time, neither was Prolimatech)



There is clear advantage for E series! But my E5450 vas bad, and x5460 could get higher and achive 4.0GHz @lower vcore. So my x5460 is beter than e5450.









_E series is far better!_ *IF YOU GET GOOD E5450!*


----------



## bruhbruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruhbruce*
> 
> Where is the link to the right updated version of the adhesive?


Please, can someone answer


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halos*
> 
> 
> 
> X5460 E0 stabile @4.0GHz via 1.264v(previous 1.25 but it fails after 2 hours, this is 5 hours stabile )
> Cpu iz lapped, cooler is slightly lapped Prolimatch [email protected] [email protected] Case is Coolermaster Stacker stc01.
> 
> Tested it with [email protected], stabile, temps around 65c(tjmax 85 via realtemp).
> 
> For everone who asks about X vs E. Here are my measurments from the other day, using wattmeter and the same bios settings, only cpu switching!
> (Setup on bench table, not in case, temperatures god about 5-8c higher in case, neither cpu was lapped at that time, neither was Prolimatech)
> 
> 
> 
> There is clear advantage for E series! But my E5450 vas bad, and x5460 could get higher and achive 4.0GHz @lower vcore. So my x5460 is beter than e5450.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _E series is far better!_ *IF YOU GET GOOD E5450!*


Yes, I also think E series is better when aiming at 4Ghz between the E5450, X5450, X5460.
But it is more expensive than a X5450 which will do 4Ghz.
Then again a E5430 is a big boy. Consider it is a Q9450 at less than half the price and a lot better to overclocking.







Cheaper even than a Q6600!
Then there are the L series Xeons that consume a lot less energy and they can be silent cooled. Still a lot faster than a Q6600...

After having a Q6600, E5440, L5420, E5450, X5450 I can say each one has its usage, even the slow and power hungry Q6600, it`s a direct fit...

But let me ask you a question.
Why do you run stress tests that have no meaning? Why on earth do you care if it is stable after 5 hours on something will never be run at any normal usage?
Personally I don`t waste so much time. I set a goal, to hit such Ghz. If I POST with the lowest Vcore I`m happy with (always aim for low Vcore) then I load windows. If it loads then it is a matter of some fine adjustments. Maybe set the Vcore a step or two more (or a little more than this), and then lower the FSB by 5 so to eliminate any possibility except of cpu there is northbridge/mem instability too, but this also adds stability to cpu also (lowering the FSB from the theoretically stable point) . Assuming I know the mem is 100% stable as I have already run memtest86+ for at least 10 cycles (it is the only test I run). This _usually_ is 100% stable for any usage.
I run video editing -and multitasking- so playing with stability is an issue for me. Instead of just loosing a game I loose all my work, so I am not joking around stability.
But can`t run tests that have no point. Anyway, you can be more relaxed I think. And I can be more careful I could say. But anything that works for someone, I think. Just a thought...


----------



## Tokala

Hello Everyone.
I just now joined so that I could post my success story.
I just upgraded a Foxconn G41MXE with an E5450 (E0 stepping SLBBM).
This required No Bios Modding, It works with the latest bios from Foxconn.
I'm seeing sse4.1 that I didn't see with the Pentium dual core it had before.

I put a Rosewill heat pipe (that I got off amazon for $14) to cool it down, but seriously, the thing didn't need it.
I tested it for 2 hours running prime 95 with a core 2 duo all aluminum stock heatsink and never got higher than 58c. With the Rosewill heat pipe she doesn't even kick on the fan unless I start gaming, since I told the bios to only start the fan after 40c. This Xeon is way cooler than the q6600 and blows it away at the same clock.

Just to try, I also tested an X5450 (C0 stepping SLASB), which worked too, but since the motherboard is only rated to 95 watts, I decided the 80 watt E5450 was the perfect match. I didn't see any point to risking the capacitors when the E5450 was available.

Thanks for all the info. You all and this page helped turn an old jalopy Pentium box into a worthy game machine again.

Her current stats:

Foxconn G41MXE
Intel Xeon E5450 @ 3ghz (Didn't get a chance to really test any overclock yet, but really stock speed is good to me








GSkill Ripjaws 4gb DDR3 1066 x2 overclocked to 1333
Evga Geforce GTX 560 Ti

Her next upgrade will be an SSD. Only thing left to upgrade. Woohoo!!!

Now I've got to find a home for the X5450.


----------



## gagarin77

Has anyone have intel Xeon 33x3 LGA771 series cpu datasheet? All i find is 3xxx series with LGA775.
I think that Yorkfield-CL architecture is just a Harpertown with disconnected few land contacts so it can't be used in dual-processor configurations. It would mean that we can try blocking those contacts on Xeons 5000 series and test them on unsupported chipsets like Q and X series.


----------



## Dayblade

Add another ASUS P5P43TD-PRO to the list. X5460 currently @ 3.8Ghz - working on tweaking it still - but running really smooth.
Thanks to Moondoggy for the BIOS - worked like a charm!

Dayblade


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Someone posted valid info on X3363 working on Q35 chipset
> link
> link


dang that makes me thing this P5K-VM just might be worth a try.


----------



## LuckyJack456TX

I have an MSI G41-P33 Combo. Does anybody have a modified BIOS for this board? Just got my E5430 in







.


----------



## JohnnyN

Just a note to anyone who has a 790i based bored...

Tested on EVGA 790i Ultra Board...

The Xeon E5405 does *NOT* work. It will boot upon first install, but afterwards it will not POST and just gives an "AA" code on the LCD display. This problem was not solved.

The Xeon X5470 works! I tested it on EVGA P10, EVGA P09, and XFX P09 bios. A side note, the XFX P09 bios is the only one I got my 16GB of DDR3 RAM to work with.


----------



## ten2pwr6

Noob here ... I've got the GA-EP45T-USB3P too and am looking at the Zeon E5450 processor.

[email protected] ...can you share your experience thus far. Did you try that bios from buy1get4

[email protected] ...mind sending me that file or posting it somewhere.

Thanks. Looks like I'm gonna learn 771 modding...


----------



## battousai3

Been reading this thread and have performed the mod. I have an asrock g41c-gs with a x5450 E0 stepping. I am able to run it with no bios modding. The bios recognizes it. My problem is that I'm not seeing the ssse 4 or vt-x instructions. CPU z recognizes the cpu as a e5450 while windows sees a x5450. Also using 3dmark to compare results from my c2d it wont recognize the cpu to validate the score. Coretemp says its a x5450 and my cupid is a 0x1067A. Can someone please help?


----------



## patentman

Add Xeon microcodes to the bios, use a modded bios.
CPUz will still mention it is E5450 in the "name" section but in the specification section will mention it is an X5450


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> There is clear advantage for E series! But my E5450 vas bad, and x5460 could get higher and achive 4.0GHz @lower vcore. So my x5460 is beter than e5450.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _E series is far better!_ *IF YOU GET GOOD E5450!*


For comparison purposes, here's the wattage of my former QX9650 coming from an ANANDTECH article written in 2007 (QX9650 review):



The QX9650 was similar to an Intel® Xeon® Processor X5450, but not quite the same, as the QX9650 had a higher TDP of 130W as well as a higher VID Voltage Range.


----------



## battousai3

Thanks for the reply patentman. I thought that is it had the right cpuid that I didn't have to add the microcodes. I haven't done them before so can anyone tell me which ones I need? I'm running the latest bios for my board. And I was wondering if adding the correct microcodes would fix my issue in running my ram at 1333 fsb. When I Select it in bios it won't post and all I get is a black screen. Right now my CPU is running 1333 and my ram is stuck at 1000 MHz. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## patentman

If you search the thread you`ll find the required .bin files of the Xeon microcodes.
You can try the modded bios for the G41C-GS I upload by it is UNTESTED (it could brick the mobo and then need a new programmed bios chip if it is available). Use at your own risk.
_It should be OK._

G41CGS_1_Xeon-UNTESTED.zip 648k .zip file


If you try it then post back the results.

As for the memory it is not related to the cpu or how it is recognised.
It is related to the northbridge and how many FSB STRAP your motherboard has and also to how much Mhz your RAM can do with no errors.
If it runs at DDR3 1000 then it is not that bad.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> _It should be OK._


Maybe I should make this more clear.
If it was my motherboard then I would use this modded file. I believe it is OK.
But it is not my motherboard...


----------



## dbk123

I tried to insert the microcodes into the bios rom but I'm getting the following message:

"Error !! ROM space isn't enough .It exceeded 3DCh Bytes."

Am I SOL?

Asrock G31M-S

G31M-S2.10ROM.zip 419k .zip file


----------



## skora

I've been trying to OC an E5450, with what little time I have, for for 2 months now. Its 41 hours OCCT stable all stock, ram at 1066. But I can't get any overclock on this thing. Using all auto and or the recommended settings in the P5Q PRO owners club, can't even get 3.2 stable, even with voltage at 1.36 and ram backed down to 1:1. I'm not here for OCing advise, that's just the situation.

Has anyone else had a stable stock chip that wouldn't overclock? I'm either unlucky, or maybe it and the sticker are seated just perfect for stock, but not an OC. Is it worth my time to take the board out of the case again, and recheck the removed tabs, pins, and sticker to make sure everything is okay. Or just move onto a new chip and sell this as a stock Q9650 equivalent noting it doesn't want to OC?

And if I do move onto a new chip, I'm gun shy about buying another used chip. Found lots of X5470s new/bulk around $140, but they are all listed as specific HP or Dell model codes. Does that have anything to do with the chip or are they all the same and its just heatsinks (that I'm not going to use anyway) that might be different?

I can't keep up with this thread, I'm still a month back on new post


----------



## Munchie 808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Eh I was tired last night when I posted that. I should have said *asking* price not selling... Some people let their CPU's sit there forever with outrageous prices. However If you can get great price I'd sell it and upgrade to a X5460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I feel kindda dumb....I started doing Google searches of the web to find any working "X" 771 socket mods. I found one other and it's right here on this forum! It's a X38-DQ6 posted in the original "Good news" thread. He reported that the X3363 worked but a *E5440* wouldn't. He also has all Instructions listed in CPUZ, so it seems to work as it should. So I firmly believe it's a matter of MOBO, BIOS and CPU. His was a later CPU as well. Do you have the batch code off your X3363 yet? His was assembled 25th week 2009.


I had a similar experience when attempting to install Xeon E5450 and E5440 CPUs in my Dell Optiplex 755.

Then I read somewhere that Qxx chipsets may support Xeon X3xxx series CPUs--so I went ahead and installed a X3363 in my completely stock Optiplex 755 (Q35 Express Chipset) with no microcode modding whatsoever: http://valid.canardpc.com/dxczhe

Couldn't be happier with the results since the X3363 is faster--and cheaper--than both the Core 2 Quad Q9650 as well as the Xeon E5450!


----------



## TSX06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skora*
> 
> I've been trying to OC an E5450, with what little time I have, for for 2 months now. Its 41 hours OCCT stable all stock, ram at 1066. But I can't get any overclock on this thing. Using all auto and or the recommended settings in the P5Q PRO owners club, can't even get 3.2 stable, even with voltage at 1.36 and ram backed down to 1:1. I'm not here for OCing advise, that's just the situation.
> 
> Has anyone else had a stable stock chip that wouldn't overclock? I'm either unlucky, or maybe it and the sticker are seated just perfect for stock, but not an OC. Is it worth my time to take the board out of the case again, and recheck the removed tabs, pins, and sticker to make sure everything is okay. Or just move onto a new chip and sell this as a stock Q9650 equivalent noting it doesn't want to OC?
> 
> And if I do move onto a new chip, I'm gun shy about buying another used chip. Found lots of X5470s new/bulk around $140, but they are all listed as specific HP or Dell model codes. Does that have anything to do with the chip or are they all the same and its just heatsinks (that I'm not going to use anyway) that might be different?
> 
> I can't keep up with this thread, I'm still a month back on new post


I had a similar situation with a P5Q PRO TURBO. I have a X5450 and all I wanted was a nice stable 4GHz on that board. Couldn't do it for the life of me. Stuck the same chip in my EP45-UD3P and stable 4.2GHz no problem. It can go higher just limited by cooling.

Edit: I may be interested in that chip if you want to sell;-) It seems the E5450 runs cooler than the X5450. Or trade for a Q6600 that does 3.6GHz. on the P5Q at 1.4v.


----------



## davtylica

I recently got my hands on a pair of the SLI bridges used in the custom Titan battle box's. No where will you find these for retail purchase. Off topic but I thought it was worth sharing with everyone.

Check them out....they are sexier than three 3 tittied witches lol.


----------



## ryuji241

Hello guys.
I use Asus mobo P5Q and Xeon L5430 almost everything works fine, however I don't get VT-x, Speedstep and ssse 4.1 enabled.
*Can anyone add the microcodes to modify the bios??* , that I could unleash full power of this CPU.
I work on Linux so i can not use this fancy Windows tools.
This is my BIOS

P5Q-ASUS-2209.zip 715k .zip file


BIG Thanks for all help !!!!!!!


----------



## skora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSX06*
> 
> I had a similar situation with a P5Q PRO TURBO. I have a X5450 and all I wanted was a nice stable 4GHz on that board. Couldn't do it for the life of me. Stuck the same chip in my EP45-UD3P and stable 4.2GHz no problem. It can go higher just limited by cooling.
> 
> Edit: I may be interested in that chip if you want to sell;-) It seems the E5450 runs cooler than the X5450. Or trade for a Q6600 that does 3.6GHz. on the P5Q at 1.4v.


Thanks for the experience TSX06. If I have to replace the motherboard, the whole value upgrade goes right out the window and I'll be looking at a new platform, not this mod. One other thing I've wanted to try is add the microcodes to Kets bios and see if that could get better performance, but time is always the resource in short supply right behind money for a whole upgrade. Right now I'm using the bios that Terminal Voltage provided for the PRO.

I think I will unpack my case and reseat everything and see if that helps. Then the bios side of it. If nothing, I'll be looking at selling the CPU and Mobo and Ram in one shot to try and fund an upgrade.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji241*
> 
> Hello guys.
> I use Asus mobo P5Q and Xeon L5430 almost everything works fine, however I don't get VT-x, Speedstep and ssse 4.1 enabled.
> *Can anyone add the microcodes to modify the bios??* , that I could unleash full power of this CPU.
> I work on Linux so i can not use this fancy Windows tools.
> This is my BIOS
> 
> P5Q-ASUS-2209.zip 715k .zip file
> 
> 
> BIG Thanks for all help !!!!!!!


P5Q Xeon 5400 mod bios

P5Q-ASUS-2209-XEON5400.zip 701k .zip file


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skora*
> 
> One other thing I've wanted to try is add the microcodes to Kets bios and see if that could get better performance,


If I remember right it must be the P5Q PRO TURBO which did not overclock with some bios versions. I think the good one is the 602, but I may very mistaken.
I could modify a Kets bios (I think it has also mem updated tables) with Xeon microcodes. But you should try first the Kets bios, even if it does not support the Xeon mobo will run OK and should OC the same.

PS. I had experienced about the same issue with a P5K-E WiFi/AP. It would not OC as good with some bios, especially the mem was making a problem.


----------



## ryuji241

Works great !!
Thank you very much, *patentman* you're the best !!!


----------



## skora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> If I remember right it must be the P5Q PRO TURBO which did not overclock with some bios versions. I think the good one is the 602, but I may very mistaken.
> I could modify a Kets bios (I think it has also mem updated tables) with Xeon microcodes. But you should try first the Kets bios, even if it does not support the Xeon mobo will run OK and should OC the same.
> 
> PS. I had experienced about the same issue with a P5K-E WiFi/AP. It would not OC as good with some bios, especially the mem was making a problem.


I'll fire up the Kets bios and see if that resolves anything. I did take the board and cpu out this morning. Found I have a few pins with the tips missing/bent in the area where I guess I wasn't as careful as I should have been removing the tabs for the Xeon. Even after reseating the CPU, failed OCCT in under 3 minutes at 445 FSB. Testing 375 which it had previously failed also to see if there's marginal improvement.

Here's Kets full P5Q lineup
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?200109-Modded-ASUS-P5Q-Pro-Deluxe-Premium-BIOS


----------



## patentman

@ ryuji241
You`re welcome!

@ skora
I had read in the past about Ket`s mod bioses, but all my P5 mobos run just fine either stock or overclocked. No need to run a modded bios. Even all Option Roms work OK and do not need to be updated.
But if you like I can mod a Ket`s bios for you, if you just upload the file here.

As you have bent socket pins I suggest you take plastic tweezers and a magnifier, best if it magnifies a lot and even better if it has a holder or you have magnifying glasses, and try to straighten them.
Not all pins are critical but it seems you have bent some of those ones and do not make a good contact or at all.


----------



## skora

I'll try the unmodded Kets first and if it gets results, then I'll seek some help on updating for the codes. Thanks for the offer patentman.

I used a pocket 45x microscope to do what I could with the pins. But looks like the same results as before. So either the damage is done or its something else (CPU,PSU, or other mobo issue) that hasn't been addressed yet.

EDIT:
Kets bios didn't help. I'm either at a point to sell this mobo/cpu/ram as is and buy new, or buy a new P35/P45 mobo, try the chip on that and see if it OCs there. If it does, then I botched my P5Q Pro and hope my E5200 still works on it. If it doesn't then I have 2 boards, can sell one with the stock only E5450 and extra set of ram, then buy a different chip.


----------



## lns25

for gagarin77

merci pour le microcode,je vais tester ce week end.

thank you for the firmware, I'll test this weekend.


----------



## LuckyJack456TX

Successfully installed Xeon E5430 on my MSI board. No issues:thumb:









ALso i had a E5120 and installed it successfully installed it on a Dell Opti 745. Runs alot cooler too


----------



## battousai3

Patentman. Thank you for the modded bios. I will install it tonight and give you an update. Can I use the asrock insta flash to flash it? It looks like I can, just wanted some confirmation.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battousai3*
> 
> Patentman. Thank you for the modded bios. I will install it tonight and give you an update. Can I use the asrock insta flash to flash it? It looks like I can, just wanted some confirmation.


I`m quite sure it is OK. Use any method you like if only it is supported by the bios file type, it`s like the original only cpu table changed. As I saw again your mobo site this bios file type is supported by instant flash method.
MMTOOL reports the same data except of image information, that must be the date change and some other info.
Of course it has a difference of cpu microcode, all Xeon 5400 supported.


----------



## gagarin77

Is it true that Gigabyte P35 motherboards don't need the microcodes and latest BIOS version is sufficient? I'm asking because someone PMed Me for a bios modification for GA-EP35-DS3 and cbrom doesn't show cpu list. Cbrom with /D parameter shows only 16 files inside the bios in total, but when I checked gigabyte P45 mobo's bios it had 25 files and NCPUCODE list was working correctly. Any ideas why is that happening?


----------



## patentman

I was in the same situation, tried several times, GA-P35-DS3*R* motherboard.
No go for the cpucode. Does not list it as you mention.
I`ll try the stock bios and if it does not support SSE4.1 then I`ll use a modded bios I found, crossing my fingers it is good.


----------



## Munchie 808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyJack456TX*
> 
> Successfully installed Xeon E5430 on my MSI board. No issues:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALso i had a E5120 and installed it successfully installed it on a Dell Opti 745. Runs alot cooler too


Did you need to add the microcode to your Optiplex 745 to make it recognize and run the E5120?

I say this because I have had much success in installing E5450 and E5440 Xeons in four Dell Optiplex 330s and one Optiplex 360--along with a successful Xeon X3363 install in my Dell Optiplex 755.

I guess this means that I'll try installing a Xeon in some of my Optiplex 745s as well.

And yes, these Xeons run cooler in the aforementioned Optiplexs--kinda makes one wonder why Dell does not officially endorse this.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Is it true that Gigabyte P35 motherboards don't need the microcodes and latest BIOS version is sufficient? I'm asking because someone PMed Me for a bios modification for GA-EP35-DS3 and cbrom doesn't show cpu list. Cbrom with /D parameter shows only 16 files inside the bios in total, but when I checked gigabyte P45 mobo's bios it had 25 files and NCPUCODE list was working correctly. Any ideas why is that happening?


Try different versions of cbrom until you get one that reads the ncpucode correctly.


----------



## turboteg

looking for some advice... I have an Asus P5Q-EM mobo and an option of getting either X5460 SLBBA or x5460 SLANP which one is the one I should get?? I already have the adapter sticker.... and is there anything I need to do to the bios for this to run properly??
thanks


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Try different versions of cbrom until you get one that reads the ncpucode correctly.


Yeah, I already tried all Command Prompt versions that I could find (1.40 - 1.98). Only "real DOS" variants left and the latest is from 2002, so I doubt it will help. But if anyone here could check them on DOS or DOS virtual machine, that would be very helpful.
BIOS file is here

@turboteg SLBBA is E0 stepping so it is newer, in theory it was made with improved production process and has better potential (but still it all depends on the sample you get). You need to install Xeon microcodes in your Bios (read instruction on page #87 of this thread).


----------



## mishking

Hi,

Is anyone able to inject CPU micro code to an Intel BIOS?

Im running a L5430 on a DG41MJ mobo, it boots and runs fine but the CPU fan is constantly on full.

Anyone help?

Cheers,
Greg


----------



## turboteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @turboteg SLBBA is E0 stepping so it is newer, in theory it was made with improved production process and has better potential (but still it all depends on the sample you get). You need to install Xeon microcodes in your Bios (read instruction on page #87 of this thread).


thanks Gagarin77.... so basically I update the bios with the rom file I downloaded on page 87 and it should be good?? and how much do you think I can overclock this setup...im using 8 gig corsair xms2 800mhz


----------



## gagarin77

I don't see any Asus P5Q-EM bios on #87 only P5Q Deluxe - it is different motherboard and this bios will not work with yours. Get the latest bios for your motherboard from Asus website, than modify it following instructions in post 869 on page 87. You can also use search this thread function, maybe someone already posted a modified bios for P5Q-EM.


----------



## hepovac

Hi,
Can someone help me out please.
I have an Asus P5Q Delux mobo and Xeon E5345 and I'm getting that "to unleash this cpu full power please perform bios update process" message. I've alredy updated my BIOS with the one uploaded by 000000 on page 87 in post #863. Am I missing some microcodes for my particular CPU, what can I do? No errors were reported after BIOS update.
One other thing, I'm running at stock speed of 2.33 GHz and using SpeedFan and RealTemp to monitor core temperatures, SpeedFan reports values of 40-45°C and RealTemp 60-65°C while idle. My current cooler is Intel stock cooler for E6600, should those temps be so high or did I mess up with thermal past or something? I'm planning on buying a new cooler, probably EVO 212, will that allow me to do a mild OC on this chip and E5440 when I get it (bought it on ebay and I hope it will arrive soon)?

thnx


----------



## stoma

Hi,

Xeon L5430 is running fine on my Gigabyte GA-EG41MF-US2H. Even thou i did bios modding according to this threads first post. EIST and SSE4.1 are still missing







. What can i do?


----------



## LuckyJack456TX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munchie 808*
> 
> Did you need to add the microcode to your Optiplex 745 to make it recognize and run the E5120?
> 
> I say this because I have had much success in installing E5450 and E5440 Xeons in four Dell Optiplex 330s and one Optiplex 360--along with a successful Xeon X3363 install in my Dell Optiplex 755.
> 
> I guess this means that I'll try installing a Xeon in some of my Optiplex 745s as well.
> 
> And yes, these Xeons run cooler in the aforementioned Optiplexs--kinda makes one wonder why Dell does not officially endorse this.


Nope didnt even have to add microcodes. Installed the latest Bios and it worked right out of the box


----------



## tl3476

Hi
i have msi p31 neo v2 (ms-7392) motherboard and tried xeon E5410 (SLANW).
Post ok, windows 7 ultimate 32bit booted up ok, but...

random and unexpeted reboots without even a bsod.

from administration/event viewer i get critical error kernel-power 41.

i updated bios to latest version 2.3 http://www.msi.com/product/mb/P31_Neo_V2.html#/?div=BIOS

can this motherboard use this cpu ?
if so, can anybody give me a modded bios ...?

i currently have a cpu core 2 duo e6300 , 2 dimms ram 1gb pc2-5300 (kingston 1g-udimm) and a pci express x16 vga card asus eah3650 256mb, all stock frequencies and full stable system...

can anyone help me ?

thanks.


----------



## turboteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> I don't see any Asus P5Q-EM bios on #87 only P5Q Deluxe - it is different motherboard and this bios will not work with yours. Get the latest bios for your motherboard from Asus website, than modify it following instructions in post 869 on page 87. You can also use search this thread function, maybe someone already posted a modified bios for P5Q-EM.


I found 1 person in this thread that has done it but he didn't post the modded file... im tryin to figure out how to mod it myself but it looks confusing...







... anyone can help??


----------



## Paul1114

Using a gigabyte P35-D3SL and the L5410 works right out of the box, but the temp reporting is nuts. The mobo reports 24-43c (idle and load), but the core temp is being reported by all the software I've tried as 58-81c. I'm pretty sure the heatsink has good contact, and I don't think it's actually getting that hot at all.

What am I doing wrong here? Possibly just an incompatibility with the board?


----------



## rockit00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul1114*
> 
> Using a gigabyte P35-D3SL and the L5410 works right out of the box, but the temp reporting is nuts. The mobo reports 24-43c (idle and load), but the core temp is being reported by all the software I've tried as 58-81c. I'm pretty sure the heatsink has good contact, and I don't think it's actually getting that hot at all.
> 
> What am I doing wrong here? Possibly just an incompatibility with the board?


Check your Tj max settings.


----------



## buy1get4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoma*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Xeon L5430 is running fine on my Gigabyte GA-EG41MF-US2H. Even thou i did bios modding according to this threads first post. EIST and SSE4.1 are still missing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What can i do?


I have found the same problem with quite a few Gigabyte boards. The problem is that after you "2. Extract the existing cpucodes from the BIOS image: " the file "NCPUCODE.BIN" is not the correct size. I check the size of NCPUCODE.BIN and recopy it one byte smaller. I do it using Linux and drop off the last byte of the file. I then finish using steps 3-7 of the "how to update cpucode in the AWARD BIOS:" All of the Gigabyte boards I have done that with have worked. Speedstep, SSE4.1 and VT-x work properly.

see link for more info: http://www.overclock.net/t/1461699/xeon-l5430-vt-x-speedstep-and-ssse-4-1


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul1114*
> 
> Using a gigabyte P35-D3SL and the L5410 works right out of the box, but the temp reporting is nuts. The mobo reports 24-43c (idle and load), but the core temp is being reported by all the software I've tried as 58-81c. I'm pretty sure the heatsink has good contact, and I don't think it's actually getting that hot at all.
> 
> What am I doing wrong here? Possibly just an incompatibility with the board?


L series is power efficient and consumes less than E series and a lot less than X series.
They need just a tiny heatsink, so if your heatsink is not really tiny, the smallest around like 140grams, then do not care about temp reporting programs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tl3476*
> 
> Hi
> i have msi p31 neo v2 (ms-7392) motherboard and tried xeon E5410 (SLANW).
> Post ok, windows 7 ultimate 32bit booted up ok, but...
> 
> random and unexpeted reboots without even a bsod.


I would take out the E5410, clean the cpu pin side with alcohol and cotton cloth, inspect the socket pins with a magnifier and cut better the socket tabs. Inspect the position of the adapter too.


----------



## tl3476

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> L series is power efficient and consumes less than E series and a lot less than X series.
> They need just a tiny heatsink, so if your heatsink is not really tiny, the smallest around like 140grams, then do not care about temp reporting programs.
> I would take out the E5410, clean the cpu pin side with alcohol and cotton cloth, inspect the socket pins with a magnifier and cut better the socket tabs. Inspect the position of the adapter too.


Well, it seems to me preety clean and no socket pin is bent...
anyway i'm going to follow your advise...
should i clean the backside of the cpu thoroughly ?
is there any potential risk destroying the cpu by cleaning the cpu pin side with alcohol ?
should i care extra about anything about the cleanning ?
i think i should upload some photos of the cpu, just for inspection...
(do you think it's just a short circuit problem ?)


----------



## patentman

Use pure alcohol, no additives like oil, and have a damped cotton cloth with alcohol.
It would be better if you used Isopropyl alcohol, it is the safest for PCB, but it is not found that easily and needs some precautions too.


----------



## gagarin77

@ tl3476 patch the bios with Xeon microcodes and your problems should end (there is instruction on page #87 of this thread). If that doesn't help than adjust VCore.


----------



## tl3476

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @ tl3476 patch the bios with Xeon microcodes and your problems should end (there is instruction on page #87 of this thread). If that doesn't help than adjust VCore.


I've allready patched it (seen page 87 instruction) and problem remains.
Adjust vcore to what ?
Cpu voltage can't be adjusted lower than 1.20v through the bios settings, even if the cpu voltage range is between 0.95v to 1.225v http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SLANW.html


----------



## tl3476

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Use pure alcohol, no additives like oil, and have a damped cotton cloth with alcohol.
> It would be better if you used Isopropyl alcohol, it is the safest for PCB, but it is not found that easily and needs some precautions too.


Cleaning just the cpu pads, where the socket pins touch...
Not the chips at the center...
Right ?


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tl3476*
> 
> Cleaning just the cpu pads, where the socket pins touch...
> Not the chips at the center...
> Right ?


Yes, that`s right.
And use a cloth that does not leave fibers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hepovac*
> 
> Hi,
> Can someone help me out please.
> I have an Asus P5Q Delux mobo and Xeon E5345 and I'm getting that "to unleash this cpu full power please perform bios update process" message. I've alredy updated my BIOS with the one uploaded by 000000 on page 87 in post #863. Am I missing some microcodes for my particular CPU, what can I do? No errors were reported after BIOS update.
> One other thing, I'm running at stock speed of 2.33 GHz and using SpeedFan and RealTemp to monitor core temperatures, SpeedFan reports values of 40-45°C and RealTemp 60-65°C while idle. My current cooler is Intel stock cooler for E6600, should those temps be so high or did I mess up with thermal past or something? I'm planning on buying a new cooler, probably EVO 212, will that allow me to do a mild OC on this chip and E5440 when I get it (bought it on ebay and I hope it will arrive soon)?
> 
> thnx


I believe you said you don`t run a 5400 series Xeon. So use different microcode updates, suitable for your cpu.


----------



## hepovac

Thnx for replying.
Do you know where can I get a microcode update for my Xeon E5345? From what I got online, an option would be to extract them from some other BIOS. Of course, none of my mobo's BIOS versions have those microcodes, so can I extract them from some other ASUS mobo's BIOS, for instance Asus Z7S WS BIOS?
Would that a good way to go and can I brick my mobo with wrong microcodes?
Does anyone here have microcodes for Xeon E5345?

P.S. I'm a noob, bear with me


----------



## patentman

Try this bios for P5Q Deluxe
Supports 65nm and 45nm Xeon 771 cpus.
Intel Xeon Processor 5300 & 5400 Series

p5q-asus-deluxe-2301-patentman.zip 1158k .zip file


----------



## hepovac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Try this bios for P5Q Deluxe
> 
> Tried it and I'm still getting "to unleash this cpu ...bla, bla.. update BIOS" message. No errors, BIOS update runs smoothly.
> Thank you anyway.


----------



## patentman

I edited my message changing the bios file (name remains the same)
So you can try it.
If still is not supported I may have to do some research.

Please edit your message and delete the quoted bios file.


----------



## hepovac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> I edited my message changing the bios file (name remains the same)
> So you can try it.
> If still is not supported I may have to do some research.
> 
> Please edit your message and delete the quoted bios file.


Tried the new one and it worked, no more update bios message







, I also edited my last post and removed old BIOS file.

TYVM


----------



## patentman

You`re welcomed !

Keep this bios file, it supports both your older generation 65nm Xeon and the newer 45nm 5400 series. So next cpu you`re planning to upgrade, I think you mentioned about a E5440, will also work. with this bios


----------



## turboteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> You`re welcomed !
> 
> Keep this bios file, it supports both your older generation 65nm Xeon and the newer 45nm 5400 series. So next cpu you`re planning to upgrade, I think you mentioned about a E5440, will also work. with this bios


Hey patentman can you help me out with a bios file for my Asus P5Q-EM mobo and X5460 cpu?... thanks


----------



## stoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buy1get4*
> 
> I have found the same problem with quite a few Gigabyte boards. The problem is that after you "2. Extract the existing cpucodes from the BIOS image: " the file "NCPUCODE.BIN" is not the correct size. I check the size of NCPUCODE.BIN and recopy it one byte smaller. I do it using Linux and drop off the last byte of the file. I then finish using steps 3-7 of the "how to update cpucode in the AWARD BIOS:" All of the Gigabyte boards I have done that with have worked. Speedstep, SSE4.1 and VT-x work properly.
> 
> see link for more info: http://www.overclock.net/t/1461699/xeon-l5430-vt-x-speedstep-and-ssse-4-1


Thank you!

SSE4.1, Speedstep and VT-x are all working now!

L5430 is pretty nice CPU for HTPC usage. Vcore is only 1.054v under prime95 stress.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turboteg*
> 
> Hey patentman can you help me out with a bios file for my Asus P5Q-EM mobo and X5460 cpu?... thanks


 p5q-em-asus-2203-xeon.zip 672k .zip file


----------



## turboteg

thanks patentman...i'll let you know how it goes!!!!


----------



## turboteg

:


----------



## buy1get4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoma*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> SSE4.1, Speedstep and VT-x are all working now!
> 
> L5430 is pretty nice CPU for HTPC usage. Vcore is only 1.054v under prime95 stress.


Glad it worked for you.
Your setup looks good


----------



## tl3476

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Use pure alcohol, no additives like oil, and have a damped cotton cloth with alcohol.
> It would be better if you used Isopropyl alcohol, it is the safest for PCB, but it is not found that easily and needs some precautions too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @ tl3476 patch the bios with Xeon microcodes and your problems should end (there is instruction on page #87 of this thread). If that doesn't help than adjust VCore.


I did both and the problem remains...

- System

- Provider

[ Name] Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
[ Guid] {331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}

EventID 41

Version 2

Level 1

Task 63

Opcode 0

Keywords 0x8000000000000002

- TimeCreated

[ SystemTime] 2014-03-09T01:56:31.937500000Z

EventRecordID 12338

Correlation

- Execution

[ ProcessID] 4
[ ThreadID] 8

Channel System

Computer PC

- Security

[ UserID] S-1-5-18

- EventData

BugcheckCode 0
BugcheckParameter1 0x0
BugcheckParameter2 0x0
BugcheckParameter3 0x0
BugcheckParameter4 0x0
SleepInProgress false
PowerButtonTimestamp 0


----------



## tl3476

I run intel processor diagnostic tool and everything is fine

TestResults.txt 3k .txt file


----------



## tl3476

3rd restart in a row...
i'm pulling off E5410
putting back core 2 duo E6300

PLEASE HELP


----------



## xoip

Thanks for this thread, it's the only way I got this far.

System:
Asus P5Q-Pro
Stock BIOS Version 1501, v02.61, 11/04/08
Xeon E5450

The mobo correctly identifies the cpu in the bios setup, and I can run Puppy Linux just fine. Windows 8.1 on the other hand gets a bsod with code 0x000000C4 a few seconds into loading. A google brought up this:

"The DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION bug check has a value of 0x000000C4. This is the general bug check code for fatal errors found by Driver Verifier."

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff560187%28v=VS.85%29.aspx

I don't know whether the problem is Windows, the BIOS, or hardware and I'm hesitant to start tinkering until I know which is the problem. Any ideas?

Update: One pass of Memtest showed 0 Errors


----------



## patentman

@ tl3476

If the socket pins are right and the socket tabs too, the adapter also, then you may try another cpu. It seems you got a dud.

@ xoip

If it runs linux OK then my next step would be to install windows 7 and check if the problem is the win8.1 installation/drivers.


----------



## tl3476

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> @ tl3476
> 
> If the socket pins are right and the socket tabs too, the adapter also, then you may try another cpu. It seems you got a dud.


Changed back to core 2 duo e6300 and everything working as expected.
Solid stable.
I didn't ever have any problem with this cpu.

In bios after bios mod the cpu E5410 is recognized as 10676/60f CPUID/microcode.
Is this the expected after modding bios with xeon microcodes ?

Trying to adjust vcore I was unable to hit anything below 1,20v , even if vcore range of E5410 is between 0,95v to 1,225v.
It is not possible because of the bios...
Because of its vcore settings...


----------



## xoip

I'm posting from Windows 8.1 now. Flashing a modded BIOS with xeon microcodes fixed my problem. I got the modded P5Q-Pro bios here.

I wonder why all the errors I and others got with Windows 8.1 had to do with CPU instruction CMPXCHG16B.

My BSOD

Code:



Code:


Error Code: 0x000000C4
Parameters:
0x0000000000000091
0x000000000000000F
0xFFFFF802A7DC1A80
0x0000000000000000

Look at this and this and put them together.

Oh and my error's different from that guy's because I have Driver Verifier enabled, a tool for strictly finding driver bugs. It triggers its own BSODs as soon as it sees a problem.

Take what you will from this. I don't understand hardware.


----------



## patentman

I know that windows 8.1 have special cpu requirements.
I know that you can`t install win 8.1 on older cpus.
For instance: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_8-windows_install/you-cant-install-windows-81-because-your-processor/4d5cc300-03fb-411f-8e7f-1803ced19b60
And I know that if you don`t update Xeon microcodes to the bios then you can`t even install windows 8.1

So it seems you used an old installation and had problems with it.


----------



## Reuma

Anyone knows if ASUS P45 P5Q Pro Turbo Family of MB supports this mod?


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reuma*
> 
> Anyone knows if ASUS P45 P5Q Pro Turbo Family of MB supports this mod?


Yes, it does.

p5q-pro-asus-turbo-0701-xeon.zip 721k .zip file


----------



## turboteg

does anyone know if this mod works on a p5gc-mx/1333 mobo ??


----------



## mumala

I see people having problems with win 8.1. I am running my e5440 on my p45x3 deluxe at stock speeds on win 8.1 and 7 with absolutely no issues on stock bios. i'm working on lowering temps with a homemade water cooling solution. Thing is it runs at 50 degrees celsius idle but one day my fan stopped and it ran at 90+ temps but i know the termal shutdown of the cpu is 85 degrees celsius. Could i be having bad temp readings?


----------



## Reuma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Yes, it does.
> 
> p5q-pro-asus-turbo-0701-xeon.zip 721k .zip file


Perfect Im planning on switching from my E8500 to a X5460







, ¿So I need to update my current BIOS to this one?, ¿is it for the microcodes?


----------



## patentman

@ mumala

One thing an E54xx series Xeon has is the little cooling needs. A watercooling is going to make things complicated and more chances something is going wrong.
Just use a heatsink.
The better the quality the lowest the cooling needs.

Windows 7 can run on a PIII, so there is no problem even if cpu is not recognized properly from the bios.
Windows 8.1 have cpu requirements.
If motherboard does not "tell" windows that you have both a suitable cpu and a capable motherboard (that supports those features of the cpu) then there is no go.
So it seems your motherboard sends all the data win8.1 seek.

@ Reuma

That`s right.


----------



## mumala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> @ mumala
> 
> One thing an E54xx series Xeon has is the little cooling needs. A watercooling is going to make things complicated and more chances something is going wrong.
> Just use a heatsink.
> The better the quality the lowest the cooling needs.
> 
> Windows 7 can run on a PIII, so there is no problem even if cpu is not recognized properly from the bios.
> Windows 8.1 have cpu requirements.
> If motherboard does not "tell" windows that you have both a suitable cpu and a capable motherboard (that supports those features of the cpu) then there is no go.
> So it seems your motherboard sends all the data win8.1 seek.
> 
> @ Reuma
> 
> That`s right.


I understand that e5440 is not a hot cpu but i use this pc at gaming and i get up to 70 degrees celsius on the cpu and 70-85 on my hd6950 with all vents running at vacuum cleaner noise levels. its unbearable.

p.s. the cpu-gpu waterblocks are ready and i just finished the HUGE copper radiator, now i need a silent water pump and some big and slow fans. next ill pressure test the installation and after im sure its all good its going on the rig. i also plan to have the mainboard sitting face down to prevent water getting on components in case of leaks.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mumala*
> 
> I understand that e5440 is not a hot cpu but i use this pc at gaming and i get up to 70 degrees celsius on the cpu and 70-85 on my hd6950 with all vents running at vacuum cleaner noise levels. its unbearable.


I`d suggest you forget about wrong temperature readings and lower the fan speed.
I hate noise.
I like music playing loud but when there is silence in the house then I want to be silent.
So lower the fan speed. It will be OK as long as your case is not an oven, out of the graphics card.


----------



## Reuma

Btw, I saw at Intel ARK that the Xeon I picked up is 120WTDP, my c2d is half lower 65WTDP, I guess I can keep using the same cooler I have installed for the E8500, http://www.asus.com/Thermal_Solution/Silent_Square_Series/ and still getting nice temps right?


----------



## patentman

Your heatsink should be OK, although you have a X5460


----------



## Doug2507

I'm looking to run a L3014 at max possible clock on cold for one particular benchmark. I've already got a P5kc for it but looking for advice from you guys on which mobo will give best results... i.e, P45 etc? Looking to run DDR3 with this one and get the FSB well up over 500mhz for 5.0ghz+.


----------



## gm81fr

hi,

771 CPU to 775 is a very amazing good new for me : i don't know why this mod wasn't discovered before last year !!

i've just ordered an E5450 SLBBM (Eo) for my MSI P43 neo (MS 7519 rev.1.0)
last AMI bios is rev 1.C0 : http://www.msi.com/product/mb/P43_Neo.html#/?div=BIOS

could someone help me with a modded bios with xeon microcodes ?

best regards (sorry for my English maybe not perfect, i'm in France)

7519v1C.zip 752k .zip file


----------



## gm81fr

i've just modded and flashed my bios









very easy with AMI bios : http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus

Now i've to wait for my E5450 !

regards


----------



## rewease

Hi, I just ran into a strange problem with my 771 mod. Received my E5440 and 2 types of stickers last week (V3.5 and the ones with the F in the middle). I tested it in my old *GA-965P-DS3 3.3* after modding the bios - worked perfectly. I tried some clock settings and did stability testing which worked without a problem.

Today the CPU should go into my work PC which has a *GA-P35-DS4 1.1* with the bios modded the same way as the 965P (as described in this threat) but it just would not work. The board does post, shows CPU type and memory and then freezes. Some times it makes it to the acpi bios and one time I even managed to get into bios for 2 seconds then it froze.

I reseated the CPU - no change
checked the socket notches - they are perfectly gone down all the way down
checked the socket springs - none bent, no dirt inside
tried the CPU in the GA-965P-DS3 - works fine
replaced the sticker anyway with other type - no change
removed 3 of the 4 memory modules - no change
cleared CMOS - no change
downgraded from F15b to an unmodded F14 bios - no chane
cleaed CMOS again - no change
used other CPU to set multi and fsb to real low settings and fix vcore at 1.3v before reinstalling E5440 - no change
went back to my trusty Q6600 and F15b bios for now

What I found strange: The E5440 is always detected as 8x333 - 2.66 GHz CPU in the P35 - no matter what. The 965P always detects it properly as 8.5x333 - 2.83 GHz CPU.

Maybe someone has an idea what could be wrong.


----------



## buy1get4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> Hi, I just ran into a strange problem with my 771 mod. Received my E5440 and 2 types of stickers last week (V3.5 and the ones with the F in the middle). I tested it in my old *GA-965P-DS3 3.3* after modding the bios - worked perfectly. I tried some clock settings and did stability testing which worked without a problem.
> 
> Today the CPU should go into my work PC which has a *GA-P35-DS4 1.1* with the bios modded the same way as the 965P (as described in this threat) but it just would not work. The board does post, shows CPU type and memory and then freezes. Some times it makes it to the acpi bios and one time I even managed to get into bios for 2 seconds then it froze.
> 
> I reseated the CPU - no change
> checked the socket notches - they are perfectly gone down all the way down
> checked the socket springs - none bent, no dirt inside
> tried the CPU in the GA-965P-DS3 - works fine
> replaced the sticker anyway with other type - no change
> removed 3 of the 4 memory modules - no change
> cleared CMOS - no change
> downgraded from F15b to an unmodded F14 bios - no chane
> cleaed CMOS again - no change
> used other CPU to set multi and fsb to real low settings and fix vcore at 1.3v before reinstalling E5440 - no change
> went back to my trusty Q6600 and F15b bios for now
> 
> What I found strange: The E5440 is always detected as 8x333 - 2.66 GHz CPU in the P35 - no matter what. The 965P always detects it properly as 8.5x333 - 2.83 GHz CPU.
> 
> Maybe someone has an idea what could be wrong.


I think your modded bios for the GA-P35-DS4 1.1 didn't take. See post 2548 of this thread and mod again following the info there.


----------



## rewease

I will try if this helps. So far I had no problems with that modded bios running a Q6600. I also tried an unmodded bios with the xeon and it showed the same problem. Souldnt it at least boot without SSE4.1 and VT-x?


----------



## buy1get4

Yes, it should at least boot you would think. It acts like the pins are not contacting properly.


----------



## alexhore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> I will try if this helps. So far I had no problems with that modded bios running a Q6600. I also tried an unmodded bios with the xeon and it showed the same problem. Souldnt it at least boot without SSE4.1 and VT-x?


To answer your PM I'm running the x5460 just fine....



I'm running the F15b beta bios. The only mod in there is in the form of an SLIC mod.

Only just got it running after 3 days of pain thanks to some pr1ck selling me 8GB of knackered ram.

I had the issue with the pins not quite connecting causing no boot at all. Had to ensure I had dug out them ridges good and proper.

It booted with a strange multiplier of 6 or something which I changed up to 9 before noticing a nice +0.5 just below it leaving me at 9.5 x FSB as spec.

When you do get it running if your planning an overclock don't let the mobo handle V-CORE had mine running at 1.5v with a subtle overclock of 3.15Ghz up to 3.8Ghz. It was 100oc at idle. Knocked it down to 1.4v = 40/50oc idle/load and stable.

Plan on spending some more time on it clock wise and checking what's not working not idea where to start with that... Can you perhaps tell me what I'm missing SSS4.1 VT-x????

I have a spare SLANP I also bought not knowing its not as good to overclock. I'm told it sits well at 3.8Ghz thought. - > eBay me thinks


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> I'm looking to run a L3014 at max possible clock on cold for one particular benchmark. I've already got a P5kc for it but looking for advice from you guys on which mobo will give best results... i.e, P45 etc? Looking to run DDR3 with this one and get the FSB well up over 500mhz for 5.0ghz+.


Anyone?


----------



## rewease

Thanks for the input. I just tried xeon in once again. Checked how I could improve the seating and decided to trim the adapter a bit since i thought it could be standing off the frame below the cpu. I removed the lower half (unter the lower via for the pin swap) and made the upper part as wide as the middle. No use.
Did you remove anything more than the notches to level with the frame?

Yep you are missing SSE4.1 and likely your speedstep (if enabled) wont work properly. Feel free to try my modified F15b (at your own risk, no SLIC yet).

P35DS4771.zip 657k .zip file


----------



## gm81fr

I've modded my bios with the 3 .bin files
i flashed my bios with no problem

lot of lines where added in bios but how to ientyfy the CPUs ?
i want to verify that E5450 is implemented ? (not received yet)



cpuid are not easily readable : don't find 1067A for E5450 e0

regards


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gm81fr*
> 
> I've modded my bios with the 3 .bin files
> i flashed my bios with no problem
> 
> lot of lines where added in bios but how to ientyfy the CPUs ?
> i want to verify that E5450 is implemented ? (not received yet)
> 
> cpuid are not easily readable : don't find 1067A for E5450 e0
> 
> regards


That looks wrong. You had a lot of luck with flashing.

Check my posts starting with this one and the other users replies. You will find a solution there too.


----------



## Doug2507

GA-EP45T-UD3P - is this gigabyte board known to work?


----------



## gm81fr

Thanks gagarin77,
i m not a specialist ,
Could someone modify my bios?

See my original post 2587

Regards


----------



## Psycho13

Does Gigabyte X48-DQ6 supports this mod?
I need a new bios mod for this?


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turboteg*
> 
> does anyone know if this mod works on a p5gc-mx/1333 mobo ??


Ouch!
That board has a 945GC chipset which wasn't intended for the Core2 series at all. A few mainboard manufacturers like ASUS and ASROCK pushed the chipset to it's limit, adapted the boards VRM specs and achieved Core 2 Duo support. So I guess it _may_ be possible to use a dual core LGA 771 Xeon in there.

@Doug2507
The Xeon L3014 is a LGA 771 single core 45nm CPU with 2.4GHz, 3MB 2nd level cache and 266MHz FSB, right? So it's like a crippled Core 2 Duo E8200 with only one core (and half of it's 6MB Cache) and 266MHz instead of 333MHz and 2.4 instead of 2.6 GHz. Not sure if anyone tried the mod with this CPU yet but it may work.

Since the specs are pretty low it should work with any board and chipset that takes this LGA 771 Mod. Not sure what microcodes are needed, so you may have to look for the CPUID for that CPU.

The mentioned GA-EP45T-UD3P should work since it works with this mod. You may have to update the microcodes to get SSE 4.1 and VT-x as well as EIST fully working.
As far as my knowledge goes the GA-EP45T-UD3P is one of the best LGA 775 Boards around and should give you 500+ MHz FSB for quad CPUs and maybe event 600+ for dual core CPUs.

The ASUS P5KC has the P35 chipset and shouldn't be too bad either. But I doubt that you can reach the OC of that EP45.

@Psycho13
There is a large (mainly technical) discussion (in this thread a few pages back) about the X38/X48 currently NOT supporting this mod. We don't know why but right now it seems not possible even with the updated microcodes to get a LGA 771 Xeon running in these boards. Also most of the Qxx chipset boards seem to not work. So Gxx, Pxx or maybe the old P965 chipsets are the ones that should work (if the BIOS supports it and/or can be modded).


----------



## happily1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> @ mumala
> 
> One thing an E54xx series Xeon has is the little cooling needs. A watercooling is going to make things complicated and more chances something is going wrong.
> Just use a heatsink.
> The better the quality the lowest the cooling needs.
> 
> Windows 7 can run on a PIII, so there is no problem even if cpu is not recognized properly from the bios.
> Windows 8.1 have cpu requirements.
> If motherboard does not "tell" windows that you have both a suitable cpu and a capable motherboard (that supports those features of the cpu) then there is no go.
> So it seems your motherboard sends all the data win8.1 seek.
> 
> @ Reuma
> 
> That`s right.


Hi Patentman. Can a Gigabyte DS3 P965 rev 1.0 (chipset) support this mod? I have checked the following link

http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/

and i verified that the mobo supports the Q6700 CPU which according to the guide, i can try running Clovertown (53xx) (with 1066 FSB) CPUs. Therefore i am eyeing the X5365 Xeon.

Here is the final Bios for the mobo release F14.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/img3j7u4dm9205u/motherboard_bios_ga-965p-ds3_f14.exe

Looking forward to your good news!


----------



## rewease

@happily1986

You should be fine. I have the mod running in a GA-965P-DS3 3.3. The difference to your revision is the power circuitry. While the 3.3 uses a 6-phase regulator, the 1.0 and 1.1 use a 3-phase design. So maybe its best to stay away from the power hungry models and extreme overclocking.


----------



## happily1986

Thanks mate! What is the Xeon you are hitting with your DS3? Actually I have a spare P35 Asus P5KC I got free when I bought a Q6600 years back. I swapped to this mobo last week but I kept getting lotsa strange BSODs even when the CPU is on stock.

It is inexplicable. I gave up on the Asus universe and went back to the DS3. Not an issue since. Given that X5365 Xeon (yea the top clover flower Xeon) has a max TDP of 150W, you reckon it will be a problem with the revision 1.0?


----------



## gsbence

Hi!

I've got a Xeon E5462 working in my MSI P35 Neo2-FR with only the sticker, I didn't have to mod my bios only just updated it to the latest official one







I tried some OC, but my RAM failed at 470Mhz FSB so I'm running it at 440 most of the time without any problem.







The usual temperatures I get with an Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro at 50% fan speed until it reaches 60°C is 40-48°C when browsing, watching movies, etc. Sometimes it reaches 60°C and the fan starts working







I've never seen it on 62.. So I can say it's a very good CPU for daily use and for gaming and the best thing about it is its price, I bought it on ebay for $31 with shipping. There are some pictures.







Thank you for this thread, it helped a lot!


----------



## rewease

Im running the E5440 on the DS3. Runs fine and qutie cool so far at stock settings. Hard to say if 150W is a problem on your board. Those boards supported the power hungry pentium-d cpus so it could work.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*


Sorry I have been away from the thread for awhile. I had a bit of a mishap with the P5E board. I ended up getting a maximus formula board on ebay to replace it, but the seller thought it was a good idea to ship the board with a heatsink mounted without protecting the socket lands. So I had to replace 1 land ( BOY WAS THAT FUN!! ) and I think the bios needs reflashed. I have to build a cable here to do that. So that's why I haven't posted for awhile. Hopefully I can get this board working so I can test this X3363 cpu I purchased.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gm81fr*
> 
> hi,
> 
> 771 CPU to 775 is a very amazing good new for me : i don't know why this mod wasn't discovered before last year !!
> 
> i've just ordered an E5450 SLBBM (Eo) for my MSI P43 neo (MS 7519 rev.1.0)
> last AMI bios is rev 1.C0 : http://www.msi.com/product/mb/P43_Neo.html#/?div=BIOS
> 
> could someone help me with a modded bios with xeon microcodes ?
> 
> best regards (sorry for my English maybe not perfect, i'm in France)
> 
> 7519v1C.zip 752k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gm81fr*
> 
> I've modded my bios with the 3 .bin files
> i flashed my bios with no problem
> 
> lot of lines where added in bios but how to ientyfy the CPUs ?
> i want to verify that E5450 is implemented ? (not received yet)
> 
> 
> 
> cpuid are not easily readable : don't find 1067A for E5450 e0
> 
> regards


Here you are.

(tested, see next messages)

MSIP43neo.zip 584k .zip file


I would firstly try the stock bios, it may support SSE4.1 and the rest features of the Xeon.


----------



## gm81fr

thanks a lot Patentman !

i have flash my MB with your bios : still ok with my Q6600
i've received today my E5450 and adapter : i'll install it this night !

Regards


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucho*
> 
> The Xeon L3014 is a LGA 771 single core 45nm CPU with 2.4GHz, 3MB 2nd level cache and 266MHz FSB, right? So it's like a crippled Core 2 Duo E8200 with only one core (and half of it's 6MB Cache) and 266MHz instead of 333MHz and 2.4 instead of 2.6 GHz. Not sure if anyone tried the mod with this CPU yet but it may work.
> 
> Since the specs are pretty low it should work with any board and chipset that takes this LGA 771 Mod. Not sure what microcodes are needed, so you may have to look for the CPUID for that CPU.
> 
> The mentioned GA-EP45T-UD3P should work since it works with this mod. You may have to update the microcodes to get SSE 4.1 and VT-x as well as EIST fully working.
> As far as my knowledge goes the GA-EP45T-UD3P is one of the best LGA 775 Boards around and should give you 500+ MHz FSB for quad CPUs and maybe event 600+ for dual core CPUs.
> 
> The ASUS P5KC has the P35 chipset and shouldn't be too bad either. But I doubt that you can reach the OC of that EP45.


Cool, i know of one already working in a P5K so must be do-able. C was my original intention as i'm looking to run DDR3 with it but think i'll look for a better mobo to run it on, either the Giga or a REX.


----------



## gm81fr

my E5450is well reconised with sse4.1 and VT
now running at 3.6ghz instead of 3.0Ghz

well done Patentman!!!


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> Sorry I have been away from the thread for awhile. I had a bit of a mishap with the P5E board. I ended up getting a maximus formula board on ebay to replace it, but the seller thought it was a good idea to ship the board with a heatsink mounted without protecting the socket lands. So I had to replace 1 land ( BOY WAS THAT FUN!! ) and I think the bios needs reflashed. I have to build a cable here to do that. So that's why I haven't posted for awhile. Hopefully I can get this board working so I can test this X3363 cpu I purchased.


I was going to ask if you had any success with your X3363. I haven't been too active here lately either. I had a major mishap with my board and had to do some serious repair to my socket. I applied the conductive paint mod to my CPU to see if it would help my overclocking at all. I thought it is odd that core 0 and 1 always run cooler and are the first to fail a prime 95 test. I figured perhaps the mod would help my overclock. Well it didn't change anything but shortly after stress testing I started to smell something burning. I powered down and removed the CPU to find that an area covering about 9 pins had melted. My application of the paint was spot on, tested good with a meter and as perfect as you can get. I also waited about 20 hours before testing it. I had to use an Exacto knife to cut away the melted plastic to expose the socket pins. 3 three of them were so bad I had to remove them because they were so toasted and fragile that it would be a fire hazard to leave them in. The best as I can tell, the paint shorted out an area on the PCB that had been scratched and exposed the copper lining underneath. I can see clearly on the CPU PCB where the short Happened. Fortunately it wasn't on any of the lands and The CPU still works. It goes to show you just how hardy a CPU is. I got everything back up and running, but it seems my overclock is now suffering. I can still hit 4.2 GHz using my previous settings, But my FSB seems to not like more that 440 now @ 1.2 northbridge volts. It will run higher but failed Prime95 after 6 hours. It also had random crashes while doing some extensive "testing" with BF4 @ 443 FSB. Well lesson learned, If I try anything like this again, I will test it on a crappy board first


----------



## skora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho13*
> 
> Does Gigabyte X48-DQ6 supports this mod?
> I need a new bios mod for this?


This chart over at delidded shows the x38 works with the x3xxx xeons. Their theory is not an ECC ram issue, but multi cpu (physical processors, not cores per chip) support. The x5xxx supports multi cpu configurations but the x3xxx do not. I can't say for sure, but if you're going to give it a go, thats where you should start.

http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/#motherboard-compatibility


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gm81fr*
> 
> my E5450is well reconised with sse4.1 and VT
> now running at 3.6ghz instead of 3.0Ghz
> 
> well done Patentman!!!


You`re welcome!
Glad to hear the P6 Micro Code replacement worked OK for you.
And good you posted back so I can know it did worked.

With a P43 motherboard you`re limited to 400FSB (or so) so your 400FSB result is very good.
On the other hand and for those wondering if they should go for a cheap Xeon with a small multiplier and so less OC or the most expensive Xeon and so more chances to hit more Mhz - well that depends on the motherboard too - I have to say they should consider and upgrade from dual core cpus as a vast upgrade no matter the Xeon and from those who upgrade from a Q6600 that a Xeon at 2.4Ghz is more faster than a Q6600 2.4Ghz and the system is a lot more responsive too.
Two of my systems run at stock speed, still the cpu is overkill for the job each system is supposed to do.


----------



## gordon81

Hi, I'm new , but I've been reading the forum and after seeing this last post I decided to register once and for all .

This mod is great for those who still work and play with our 775.

Yesterday finished making the mod cutting the socket my motherboard, using the microcode in bios and putting a sticker X5460 .

Everything works properly , is a very powerful cpu .

My computer is a :

Asus P5Q Pro bios v2102 - 02/23/2009 KETS MOD with microcode applied .

CPU : X5460 3.16

H80 Water Cooling

2x4 Memory GEIL DDR2 6400 ( 1066 mhz)

2GB 680GTX nvidia GPU .

HD:

2 SSD RAID0 mode working

Currently the X5460 is working stable at 3.8 ghz .

http://valid.canardpc.com/tmuvwv

But I'm looking for a better OC this cpu and not where to start.

I wish I could take it to the 4.5 to 4.7 ghz , but I tried the options in the bios are not stable ... crashes , blue screen of death .

The ASUS P5Q Pro has options that want confirgurar well for this cpu, but not that put options :

*Multiplier: 9.5
FSB: 400
NORTH BRIDGE: AUTO, 333 - 400 mhz*

*CPU Voltage : ?
Reference CPU GTL : 0.65x - 0.63x - x
PPL voltge CPU : ?
Termination FSB Voltage : ?
DRAM Voltage : 2.20 stock voltage
NB Voltage : ?
SB Voltage : ?
PCIE SATA Voltage : 1.50
*
I would get a 50% OC about 4.5 ghz or ... 4.7GHz . But i don´t have idea to get correct setting in my bios.

If anyone needs the modified bios with microcode for this board, I can upload my bios to mega .

Thank you....


----------



## delgrigorov

I have installed Xeon E5430 in Asus P5KPL AM SE, it works fine for now, no overclock tested.
It works on 40-45 degrees Celsius, I don't know if this is ok or not.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I was going to ask if you had any success with your X3363. I haven't been too active here lately either. I had a major mishap with my board and had to do some serious repair to my socket. I applied the conductive paint mod to my CPU to see if it would help my overclocking at all. I thought it is odd that core 0 and 1 always run cooler and are the first to fail a prime 95 test. I figured perhaps the mod would help my overclock. Well it didn't change anything but shortly after stress testing I started to smell something burning. I powered down and removed the CPU to find that an area covering about 9 pins had melted. My application of the paint was spot on, tested good with a meter and as perfect as you can get. I also waited about 20 hours before testing it. I had to use an Exacto knife to cut away the melted plastic to expose the socket pins. 3 three of them were so bad I had to remove them because they were so toasted and fragile that it would be a fire hazard to leave them in. The best as I can tell, the paint shorted out an area on the PCB that had been scratched and exposed the copper lining underneath. I can see clearly on the CPU PCB where the short Happened. Fortunately it wasn't on any of the lands and The CPU still works. It goes to show you just how hardy a CPU is. I got everything back up and running, but it seems my overclock is now suffering. I can still hit 4.2 GHz using my previous settings, But my FSB seems to not like more that 440 now @ 1.2 northbridge volts. It will run higher but failed Prime95 after 6 hours. It also had random crashes while doing some extensive "testing" with BF4 @ 443 FSB. Well lesson learned, If I try anything like this again, I will test it on a crappy board first


That is interesting. Mine is still working perfectly. I was a bit more stable at higher speeds but I still peak at about 4.5. I have been running at 4.25 the last few weeks though because my cooling was not enough. I did upgrade the fan from a server, of course it is much louder now, but my case has fan speed adjustments on the front so I keep it turned down. Still blows a hell of a lot more than the other 120mm fans did though. I had a lot of trouble with my P45 with going above 425 bus for a long time. It was a painstaking process to tweak the bios just right to get it to top out to 500. 463-475 seems to be about where I am landing for highest speeds and still be reliable. Did you use the same conductive pen from radio shack?


----------



## Dayblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgrigorov*
> 
> I have installed Xeon E5430 in Asus P5KPL AM SE, it works fine for now, no overclock tested.
> It works on 40-45 degrees Celsius, I don't know if this is ok or not.


Sounds like a stock cooler? Or maybe not adjusted for TJmax? 40-45 is ok - you would much rather get it down in the low 30s if possible on idle. Have you checked this with RealTemp and adjusted for TJmax to confirm the temps?


----------



## gm81fr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> You`re welcome!
> Glad to hear the P6 Micro Code replacement worked OK for you.
> And good you posted back so I can know it did worked.
> 
> With a P43 motherboard you`re limited to 400FSB (or so) so your 400FSB result is very good.
> On the other hand and for those wondering if they should go for a cheap Xeon with a small multiplier and so less OC or the most expensive Xeon and so more chances to hit more Mhz - well that depends on the motherboard too - I have to say they should consider and upgrade from dual core cpus as a vast upgrade no matter the Xeon and from those who upgrade from a Q6600 that a Xeon at 2.4Ghz is more faster than a Q6600 2.4Ghz and the system is a lot more responsive too.
> Two of my systems run at stock speed, still the cpu is overkill for the job each system is supposed to do.


yes, it's good
my P43 has an 400mhz overclock bus
i think there's an FSB wall close to 410 -415 mhz (didn't try to get little more Mhz)

my Q6600 was running at 3.0 Ghz and now my E5450 at 3.6 Ghz : close to 20-25% more powerfull with energy saving
you're right my system feel more responsive

regards


----------



## urixl

I got it working successfully on Miscrostar P35 Neo 3 (aka MSI-7395) + Xeon E5440.
No BIOS modification required, Xeon recognized on latest stock BIOS (v. 1.4)
So, Xeon E5440 works at 2.83, I haven't tried to overclock it yet.
My cooler is Glaciatech Igloo (simple cooler), CPU idle temperature is 45 degrees.
BIOS started without any warning, Windows 7 x64 started and working without need to reinstall (after Core2Duo E8200).

 

So, you can add this combo to your database


----------



## delgrigorov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dayblade*
> 
> Sounds like a stock cooler? Or maybe not adjusted for TJmax? 40-45 is ok - you would much rather get it down in the low 30s if possible on idle. Have you checked this with RealTemp and adjusted for TJmax to confirm the temps?


Today I am idling at 28-32 degrees celsius core temperature and around 20 CPU temperature. I have made two mistakes yestarday, first I applyed the termo phaste wrong (also it was the first i got hands on for a cost of 1$







) and second my TJ Max was 100. After I applyed the phaste corectly and set TJ Max to 85 degrees it works fine


----------



## sjwaste

Alright, I've had my x5470 running for a few weeks now but haven't had time to play with it much. I have it on a P35-DS3L motherboard, clocked 400x10. I'm running into an issue where temps never get that high (never over 50), but I'll bluescreen or Prime95 will fail anywhere between 10mins and 2 hours in. CPU voltage is at 1.375 with pretty decent vdroop reported by Cpu-Z. I also have FSB and MCH at +0.1v. Given that my temps aren't getting that high, I'm starting to wonder if something other than CPU voltage is causing me to crash. Any ideas - are there tricks with this board?


----------



## patentman

Well, 1.375V is too much for a quad. Once it runs at such high Vcore it needs a very good cooling.
So your temp readings may not be accurate. And it must not be as with that Vcore you should need a watercooling (at least) to keep that low temps.

You should consider buying an E5440 / E5450 for 4Ghz.
Some E series can run on very low Vcore if they are of the best batch.

Run memtest86+ for at least 10 cycles. If it passes then consider lowering your OC and a little the Vcore so to get stable.
But as long as it is stable you don`t have to run Prime or any other pointless test.


----------



## TrollingThunder

So I'm jumping in on this mod:
I have an Intel D946GZIS. I was concerned that it wasn't listed, it's a 945 based chipset which is a lot older but a quick Google search led me to the following thread on a server forum:
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=656178
Quote:


> we HAVE installed quite a few Xeon X32xx and C2Q CPUs on D946GZIS board already! it sees quad-cores and 8M L2 cache just fine.


A few guys have installed Q6600. Anything with a 1066 FSB so I will be looking at picking up a Q6XXX based one. Any recommendations? I'll post here with my results.


----------



## ComputerNutt197

I have a just recieved in my possesion a Gigabyte G31-S How does these work for the Quad it is micro ATX but I have an E8400 and 4GB DDR2 in it with WIn 7x64 running nicely and fast for what it is the board is like new I installed it nes in a computer for a customer they just purchased a new system and gave me this old one the board was new in 2011 and they do not do anything but surf the web so It might as well be new. I put the whole system on craigs list for sale but will it overclock my x5450 E0 I really do not want to mame the socket as of yet I think it could make a nice system I also istalled a refurbished Sapphire HD3870 and an Anted True Power 350W so I am not sure what to sell it for but someone that wants something that will paly games and also anything else it should be a nice system for them.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> Really interesting threat. As soon as I found it I i got myself a cheap E5440 to replace my Q6600. Now I'm wating for the chinese to send my pin swap adapters. The Xeon will go into my GA-965P-DS3 for testing and finally into my work pcs GA-P35-DS4.
> 
> Out of boredom I checked how difficult it would be to fill the notches though I probably wont need it on a P35. No worries there. Filled one on an old 775 dual core using good scotch tape and a drop of epoxy applied from above with a tiny screwdriver. If necessary it can be done but I gues sits not for everybody.


Goof job would be really handy if one cuts new notches in the CPU in essence TRULY converting it to 775.

---

Can someone mod the Asus Maximus II Gene bios? is there enough room for the Xeon micro codes or do you need a specific model before modding.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/Maximus_II_Gene/Maximus-II-GENE-ASUS-0605.zip


----------



## Communist

Ordered E5440 and am waiting for it. Looks like prices got higher but still I will get more performance for lower price. I hope everything will work)))
How much can I overclock E5440 and have it stable? I already got myself a damn big cooling for Xeon)))


----------



## bledoliki

Has anyone modded Asus P5Q SE?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Communist*
> 
> Ordered E5440 and am waiting for it. Looks like prices got higher but still I will get more performance for lower price. I hope everything will work)))
> How much can I overclock E5440 and have it stable? I already got myself a damn big cooling for Xeon)))


Yesterday I bought E5440 & installed it into my P5Q SE mobo. Had to microcode the bios file. Everything works fine. 1st impressions are great. Just out of sport, tweaked the platform to FSB400 1:1, set multi to x8, got 3.2GHz rock stable. This cpu could do much more than that, of course.. What`s your mobo?


----------



## ComputerNutt197

I just Got a new CPU Yesterday not Impressed over My 2500k My P5Q3 I had to run While waiting on My new CPU It still runs great with the [email protected] for daily use. Yet My cooler is on the truck so I will do some overclocking today if I have time. [email protected] MHZ.


----------



## Communist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bledoliki*
> 
> Has anyone modded Asus P5Q SE?
> Yesterday I bought E5440 & installed it into my P5Q SE mobo. Had to microcode the bios file. Everything works fine. 1st impressions are great. Just out of sport, tweaked the platform to FSB400 1:1, set multi to x8, got 3.2GHz rock stable. This cpu could do much more than that, of course.. What`s your mobo?


Mine is Gigabyte ga-g31m-s2l. Someone in this thread told me that Xeon should work without BIOS modding. But sse4.1 vtx and speedstep won't work. I woulld be very happy if someone told me how to add microcodes to BIOS. Hope I won't mess up my BIOS


----------



## sjwaste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Well, 1.375V is too much for a quad. Once it runs at such high Vcore it needs a very good cooling.
> So your temp readings may not be accurate. And it must not be as with that Vcore you should need a watercooling (at least) to keep that low temps.
> 
> You should consider buying an E5440 / E5450 for 4Ghz.
> Some E series can run on very low Vcore if they are of the best batch.
> 
> Run memtest86+ for at least 10 cycles. If it passes then consider lowering your OC and a little the Vcore so to get stable.
> But as long as it is stable you don`t have to run Prime or any other pointless test.


I dropped to 1.35v and went to +0.2v on the FSB. I'm going to see if we're stable now, if not I'll back off the OC. I'd really like to hold 4 GHz with the quad, for no supportable reason.


----------



## Niklaaja

Hello everyone,

Been running a X5470 on P5Q Pro with 1066 ram for a week or so now. Decided to "upgrade" from a 3.8GHz Q9550S just for the laughs.

Looks like I ended up with a pretty good specimen. Sanded the heatshield straight, filed some notches to the cpu sides and slapped a sticker on. Used old Q9550 settings and went straight to 4GHz without any hiccups.

Everyday 4GHz (10x400, ram freq 533) comes rock solid with just 1.25Vc and 80W maximum power usage, performance lvl 7 and C1E enabled. And it still beats the previous 8.5x447 Q9550 in every category. A little more voltage and off to 4.25GHz. In the end, tuned down to just 1.28Vc and 1,2Vtt for the 4.25GHz!









When aiming higher, this thing boots to windows 4.5GHz everytime with just 1.33Vc but fails prime blend. Now the trouble starts here because for any higher voltages my Silver arrow SB-E is not enough for cooling. Right now I'm staying around 75c prime/IBT and max. 65c after a few rounds of BF4. I have old water cooling gadgets available so maybe I'll do a swap some day. But without a better mobo it's propably not worth the hassle.

These P5Q Pros hit a wall around 450FSB so that 4.4 - 4.5GHz would be the maximum anyways. Couldn't find a way around it with Q9550 so I doubt with Xeon it would be any different.

A great mod anyways!


----------



## sjwaste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwaste*
> 
> I dropped to 1.35v and went to +0.2v on the FSB. I'm going to see if we're stable now, if not I'll back off the OC. I'd really like to hold 4 GHz with the quad, for no supportable reason.


And I ended up going back to stock voltages, backing off to 375 FSB and we're stable. I could just have a board that doesn't want to do 400 FSB - my old E2200 had the same issue, but I thought it was the CPU.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Communist*
> 
> Mine is Gigabyte ga-g31m-s2l. Someone in this thread told me that Xeon should work without BIOS modding. But sse4.1 vtx and speedstep won't work. I woulld be very happy if someone told me how to add microcodes to BIOS. Hope I won't mess up my BIOS


As always, use at your own risk.

GA-G31M-S2L-Xeon5400.zip 399k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwaste*
> 
> And I ended up going back to stock voltages, backing off to 375 FSB and we're stable. I could just have a board that doesn't want to do 400 FSB - my old E2200 had the same issue, but I thought it was the CPU.


It could be the ram. Run memtest86+ for 10 cycles.


----------



## jtronicus

1st post!

To the OP and beyond, Thank you! Whoever came up with this deserves some $$.

Current specs:
ASUS 750i FTW
Q6600 @ 3.2 Ghz
8GB DDR2
Geforce GTX 660, 2GB DD5
H100 Corsair liquid cooling

I've ordered a Xeon X5470, the mod, and some paste. Looking forward to hitting 4.0!

I searched through the posts and haven't read of any problems with this mobo, but when you're tight on $$ you check twice.

Will this setup bottleneck anywhere?

Thanks for all the help in the past and especially now. This has turned me on to OCing.

-J


----------



## snorbaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtronicus*
> 
> 1st post!


Welcome to OCN!









I'm thinking in newer games your CPU and RAM will bottleneck first, maybe others with more experience can weigh in as well.


----------



## Overclock544

Which of these is the best overall and for a 3.4-3.6 oc on a x5450 cpu?

Asrock G41M-VS3

ddr3 1333fsb max

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=G41M-VS3

Asus p5k se

ddr2 1600fsb max

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5K_SE/#specifications


----------



## lns25

Thank you to this forum for making me discover this mod.
and thank you for gagarin77 bios mod works perfectly.

xeon x3353 3300Mhz


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> As always, use at your own risk.
> 
> GA-G31M-S2L-Xeon5400.zip 399k .zip file
> 
> It could be the ram. Run memtest86+ for 10 cycles.


Do you think you could do a Maximum II Gene?

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/Maximus_II_Gene/Maximus-II-GENE-ASUS-0605.zip


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Do you think you could do a Maximum II Gene?
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/Maximus_II_Gene/Maximus-II-GENE-ASUS-0605.zip


 maximus-ii-gene-asus-0605-xeon.zip 1017k .zip file


----------



## Communist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> As always, use at your own risk.
> 
> GA-G31M-S2L-Xeon5400.zip 399k .zip file


Thank you very much! But how do I add them? I haven't done anything like this before.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Communist*
> 
> Thank you very much! But how do I add them? I haven't done anything like this before.


The bios I uploaded is already modded with an updated CPU support of the Xeon 5400 series.
All you have to do is to update your motherboard bios using this one.
See motherboard`s manual instructions on how to do this.


----------



## bledoliki

Does anyone have a clue why my E5440 shows crazy temps on the "0" core? The other cores seem to be fine with approximately 30 degrees plus per core. "0" core is twice warmer







Mobo is P5Q SE.. Tnx!


----------



## sparticle

I have successfully modded my Gigabyte GA-G41MT-D3 (rev. 1.3) mobo with a Xeon L5430 see this thread for info http://www.overclock.net/t/1461699/xeon-l5430-vt-x-speedstep-and-ssse-4-1/20#post_21954512

I had to mod the bios and insert the correct cpu microcode patch. Now I have full capabilities and a Quad Core for 20GBP, awesome.

Cheers
Spart


----------



## musselmanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyJack456TX*
> 
> Successfully installed Xeon E5430 on my MSI board. No issues:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALso i had a E5120 and installed it successfully installed it on a Dell Opti 745. Runs alot cooler too


Does your Xeon E5430 work the on the 745? I have an Optiplex 745 and Xeon E5420 hoping it can work. Thanks.


----------



## DeadSkull

Testing a 3rd x5470. This one is the best of the three. 1.375V core voltage and 1.34 Vtt for 4.512 Ghz Prime stable.

1.25V vid, runs very hot. I can prime it until 4560, before temps start hitting 75-77C.

Did anyone try to redo their Gigabyte EP45 bios so that Xeons can use SSE 4 and SSE 4.1 instructions as well as VT?


----------



## doggycatalin

Hi!
I have two motherboards P5q3 deluxe
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5Q3_DeluxeWiFiAP_n/
and a P5Q3
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5Q3/

Can somenone help me to with a mod bios? Because i have this problem with "To unleash this CPU's full power, please perform bios updateand" because of it i have to restart my Pc after power on to start it because it understand that i modifides something on bios and it's not correct.
It matters what kind of 771 CPU i use for modding, for example i have a Xeon E5462


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bledoliki*
> 
> Does anyone have a clue why my E5440 shows crazy temps on the "0" core? The other cores seem to be fine with approximately 30 degrees plus per core. "0" core is twice warmer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mobo is P5Q SE.. Tnx!


with all CPUs the colder the temp the less accurate. sometimes you get a stuck sensor or bad/crazy sensor.


----------



## dvdbackuper

HI! I am new in here. I decided to use an Intel Xeon X5472 CPU in my Asus P5Q-VM(G45) motherboard. I found on the ebay a cheap one, but I don't know, if it will work.
The CPU: *Intel Xeon X5472 SLASA 3GHz 12MB Cache 1600MHz FSB Quad-Core*
Will it work without BIOS mod, or I must mod the BIOS?


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> ...
> 
> Did anyone try to redo their Gigabyte EP45 bios so that Xeons can use SSE 4 and SSE 4.1 instructions as well as VT?


What EP45 exactly?

I added the microcodes for my EP45-UD3P and all features work with that one:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/2060#post_21745029

Somebode posted a BIOS for a EP45T-USB3P with xeon microcodes too here some pages back.

@dvdbackuper
So you don't plan to overclock that Xeon on your board? Although I don't know if and how good of an overclocker that G45 chipset / ASUS board is anyway.
All the Xeon E/X54x*2* CPUs have a FSB of 400MHz already and kind of a low multi so overclocking these to much higher GHz will only be possible on very good boards (that hit 500+MHz FSB).

Anyway with the latest official BIOS the board should boot up with an Xeon 54xx but it may not have all the features like SSE 4.1, VT-x and full EIST support.

I inserted the latest microcodes to the 2102 BIOS here:

P5Q-VM-2101-Xeon5400.zip 661k .zip file


Use at your own risk


----------



## dvdbackuper

Thank you for the fast response! If I flash the modded BIOS, I will have the EIST and other functions working?
Or what Xeon processor I should buy? I want to overclock if it is possible. My board is good in overclock.


----------



## doggycatalin

please can you hel me with a P5Q3 deluxe, please insert the microcodes in it's bios amd post it?
Can tell me witch microcode you insert for p45?


----------



## dobrecatalin84

hello. I have Asus P5Q3 Delux + Xeon X5462. Can someone help with the mod bios please.
Can you tell me what microcodes you have to insert in iot to work with an E5450, too?


----------



## dobrecatalin84

how do i know what microcodes for this 3 found in the lga771_microcodes.zip i have to use? for example i habe a E5462 and E5450


----------



## dvdbackuper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dobrecatalin84*
> 
> how do i know what microcodes for this 3 found in the lga771_microcodes.zip i have to use? for example i habe a E5462 and E5450


I think U must integrate all 3 files into the BIOS.


----------



## dobrecatalin84

after i integrate one it does't let me integrate other one MMTOOL gave me this message: "This module (00h) was redefined"


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvdbackuper*
> 
> Thank you for the fast response! If I flash the modded BIOS, I will have the EIST and other functions working?
> Or what Xeon processor I should buy? I want to overclock if it is possible. My board is good in overclock.


Yes you should see SSE 4.1 and VT-x with a tool like CPU-Z and EIST should fully work (multiplier / frequency should drop when the CPU is idle). The CPU should work on the stock BIOS too but you will miss these features.

Microcodes are like patches for the BIOS and even the operating system may include some. With these patches the BIOS is able to detect the CPU correctly and enable all features. Also within these patches are fixes for errors in the general CPU design to avoid or evade these.

If you can't OC your board but if it supports 400MHz FSB CPUs then these 54x2 Xeons are okay. But if you are able and want to overclock you want to look for a 333MHz FSB Xeon like the E5450 or X5460 or something like that. The E series tend to have lower power usage and the X series seems to be the ones that may achieve the highest OC. If you know what your board is capable of (max. FSB with Quad Cores) and if you have a frequency you want to achieve you could pick the model with the matching multiplicator. So if your board does 450MHz FSB and you want to reach 4GHz you should look for a Xeon with 9x multi (E5450 or X5450) to set the FSB to 445 x 9 = 4GHz
Oh and try to get a CPU with the sspec number beginning with SLBB... That's the newer E0 Stepping. These usually use less power and OC a little better.

@doggycatalin
@dobrecatalin84

For AMI BIOS versions that is not so hard to do. Check the first few posts in this thread, there is a step by step guide on how to add the microcodes and links to download them.

Here ist the latest official BIOS for the P5Q3 Deluxe/Wifi 2105 with added Xeon codes.

P5Q3-ASUS-DELUXE-2105-Xeon5400.zip 1194k .zip file


Use at own risk!


----------



## dvdbackuper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dobrecatalin84*
> 
> after i integrate one it does't let me integrate other one MMTOOL gave me this message: "This module (00h) was redefined"


Open the ROM file with MMTOOL
Choose the "*CPU PATH*" tab
Browse for the *cpucode* (*.bin) files and *insert it one by one*.
Save the modified image
Flash it and you're done!


----------



## dobrecatalin84

E5642/1600FSB P5Q3 - Deluxe
it's works ok, i updated the Bios, thank you both of you (Bucho and dvdbackuper). Now i try to understand everyting you said. I still have a problem, the processor works corectly and i made a benchmark again and i have 100 point more, i don't have this message with bios update for full power anymore.
The problem is that the computer starts, but after i shut it down i have to reset CMOS/BIOS by jumper to start again, i found an way to make bios reset automatically, i made some RAM setting that are not accepted .After shut down it try to start but it could't, after make a button restart, it starts, gave me a message that overclocking faild but it boot in windows. I tried to make bios set up default but it doesn't start after shutdown, just after reset CMOS by jumper.
If anyone have any idea what happen please give me some advice.
I supose that this processor have a higher voltage and the motherboard try to protect it for burning.


----------



## gagarin77

I just installed X5482 (TDP 150W) on Asus P5Q3 Deluxe and it works great. Your E5462 is only 80W. I don't have problems that you encountered, everything works great. I have C1E and SpeedStep Enabled. Now I'm stress testing it in prime95 and after 30mins only problem is my fan running at full speed and making a lot of noise (it's stock cooler for c2d). Temp is 49C.
My idea is that you have wrong settings for RAM. In Ai Overclocking setup don't load profile from XMP. Set RAM speed manually at 1600 (if it supports this speed) and leave everything else on auto (Ai clock twister set Lighter). Also this mobo has CPR system - if it fails to boot unplug power from PSU and wait 20sec, than plug it again and it will boot from backup bios.


----------



## dobrecatalin84

i used this motherboard with Q9450 and worked well.
I had the same problem with fan but you can go on bios in Hardware monitor set CPU Q-FAN Control Enabel and Chassis Q-FAN Enable, put both of them on standard.
My problem is that if i Load Bios default it doesn't start. I don't want to overclock it just to start evry time, but it start for back-up bios.
I tried set bios default settings after that i made youre sertiings and doesn't works. Do ypu have anything else changed? i have DDR3 1600 but i can't make it see it on 1600HHZ just on 1333.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucho*
> 
> What EP45 exactly?
> 
> I added the microcodes for my EP45-UD3P and all features work with that one:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/2060#post_21745029
> 
> Somebode posted a BIOS for a EP45T-USB3P with xeon microcodes too here some pages back.
> 
> @dvdbackuper
> So you don't plan to overclock that Xeon on your board? Although I don't know if and how good of an overclocker that G45 chipset / ASUS board is anyway.
> All the Xeon E/X54x*2* CPUs have a FSB of 400MHz already and kind of a low multi so overclocking these to much higher GHz will only be possible on very good boards (that hit 500+MHz FSB).
> 
> Anyway with the latest official BIOS the board should boot up with an Xeon 54xx but it may not have all the features like SSE 4.1, VT-x and full EIST support.
> 
> I inserted the latest microcodes to the 2102 BIOS here:
> 
> P5Q-VM-2101-Xeon5400.zip 661k .zip file
> 
> 
> Use at your own risk


EP45T-USB3P. Oh, ok, thank you very much for that info. I wonder if adding sse 4.1 will boost some of the benchmark scores.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dobrecatalin84*
> 
> i used this motherboard with Q9450 and worked well.
> I had the same problem with fan but you can go on bios in Hardware monitor set CPU Q-FAN Control Enabel and Chassis Q-FAN Enable, put both of them on standard.
> My problem is that if i Load Bios default it doesn't start. I don't want to overclock it just to start evry time, but it start for back-up bios.
> I tried set bios default settings after that i made youre sertiings and doesn't works. Do ypu have anything else changed? i have DDR3 1600 but i can't make it see it on 1600HHZ just on 1333.


ofc I have Q-fan enabled









There was someone having similar troubles with EVGA 790 SLI . His didn't post at all with Xeon installed until he reflashed bios again.
Try my Bios, maybe reflashing will help. It is latest bios from Asus website and I have modified it myself.
Link

MD5 checksum for archive:
B2C5B688B3537CDD3D6148CBFA682C2B

For flashing I used Asus Update V71802 under Windows (don't turn it off it loads slowly, like 30 sec per operation, but it got the job done)


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucho*
> 
> @joewmill453
> A few pages back I posted a link to the F2i BIOS of that EP45T-USB3P Board that should already have the latest microcodes:
> http://herebetwig.com/pub/permanent/45tusb3p.zip
> 
> Try it, it should work.
> 
> @JohnnyN
> Strange. So I guess you have to trial and error with some BIOS settings.


Here we go, found it. Thank you bucho.

edit: Not getting SSE 4.1 or VTX in cpuz after updating the bios. Ok, I see what the problem is. Bios does not have latest codes for Xeons.


----------



## dobrecatalin84

Thank you, i tried to downgrade it, upgrade it, i even put an update fot 2008 and the same. I'll try your bios and i hope it's ok. I'll try a 5450 too, i want to see if it's a problem with FSB1600 or maybe i have bend a pin for the soket when i cut the plastic protection. I'll se tomorow after work. Thank you.


----------



## KingSnake377

Did this mod a couple weeks ago, everything has went well besides a few things.

- Bought a Xeon X5460 off of Ebay along with the adapter.
- Installed it onto an older Dell Studio 540 board to replace the Q6600 it came with stock.
- Booted computer, had to reseat the adapter once due to it not posting.
- Everything seemed to be working fine, except for one thing.
- X5460 shows up as a E5450 in CPU-Z, also only does 3ghz instead of the 3.16ghz it should be doing.
- Image related


- BIOS shows CPU as [email protected] but every OS has it clocked at 3ghz.
- Tried some different stuff to get it to run at the full speed, but to no avail.

- It would really be of great help if somebody figured this out, I'll continue to see what I can do.


----------



## dvdbackuper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingSnake377*
> 
> Did this mod a couple weeks ago, everything has went well besides a few things.
> 
> - Bought a Xeon X5460 off of Ebay along with the adapter.
> - Installed it onto an older Dell Studio 540 board to replace the Q6600 it came with stock.
> - Booted computer, had to reseat the adapter once due to it not posting.
> - Everything seemed to be working fine, except for one thing.
> - X5460 shows up as a E5450 in CPU-Z, also only does 3ghz instead of the 3.16ghz it should be doing.
> - Image related
> 
> 
> - BIOS shows CPU as [email protected] but every OS has it clocked at 3ghz.
> - Tried some different stuff to get it to run at the full speed, but to no avail.
> 
> - It would really be of great help if somebody figured this out, I'll continue to see what I can do.


Your motherboard seems can't handle the 0.5x multiplier, on the picture shown only 9x, the processor has got 9.5x333Mhz=3.16Ghz


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Here we go, found it. Thank you bucho.
> 
> edit: Not getting SSE 4.1 or VTX in cpuz after updating the bios. Ok, I see what the problem is. Bios does not have latest codes for Xeons.


Sorry I wasn't referring to my post, somebody else posted a working BIOS for the EP45T-USB3. Should be somewhere between my post with the BIOS and now.
Somehow I don't get the search function on this forum working ... when I try to search for EP45T-USB3 in this thread I get every post as results.

And yes I think you will benefit from SSE 4.1 if it is detected. That is only if the application supports and makes good use of that extension. As far as I know a lot of regular programs and games are programmed and compiled using a generic feature set so that the program works on most processors. Sometimes a specific x86 extension is required for a program to run, that's when the minimum requirements say something like "needs at least a Pentium 3 to run". Just like when a game needs a (for example) DirectX 10 compatible card to run.
How much of an improvement that SSE 4.1 is heavily depends on how much these features are used (and if they are used at all). In case of SSE 4.1 what I've read is just a minor 3D graphics improvement.

So bottom line - I would want that feature set to be enabled and used if deteced.

@KingSnake377
Yes I think dvdbackuper is right, your mainboard doesn't seem to support or use the 0.5 multiplier, at least for your Xeon CPU. I think that's a BIOS issue since I saw some really old mainboard (ASUS P5B with P965 chipset) even got support for that half multi in their latest BIOS versions. The first CPUs with that half multi were the Core2 E7xxx and Pentium (Core based) E5xxx models. So maybe these CPUs also run with reduced MHz or maybe it's just not recognized for the Xeon on your board.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingSnake377*
> 
> Did this mod a couple weeks ago, everything has went well besides a few things.
> 
> - Bought a Xeon X5460 off of Ebay along with the adapter.
> - Installed it onto an older Dell Studio 540 board to replace the Q6600 it came with stock.
> - Booted computer, had to reseat the adapter once due to it not posting.
> - Everything seemed to be working fine, except for one thing.
> - X5460 shows up as a E5450 in CPU-Z, also only does 3ghz instead of the 3.16ghz it should be doing.
> - Image related
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1936597/width/350/height/700
> 
> - BIOS shows CPU as [email protected] but every OS has it clocked at 3ghz.
> - Tried some different stuff to get it to run at the full speed, but to no avail.
> 
> - It would really be of great help if somebody figured this out, I'll continue to see what I can do.


What motherboard? You might have to manually set the 0.5.


----------



## gagarin77

Alright so here are my scores on ASUS P5Q3 Deluxe with the same configuration and stock speeds:
E5450 C0: Passmark (CPU Mark) 4670
E5420 E0: Passmark (CPU Mark) 3899
X5482 ES E0: Passmark (CPU Mark) 5008
CPU-Z Validator:
E5450
E5420 - sold it today and forgot to create a valid link
X5482


----------



## sparticle

Does anyone have the latest bios for the following motherboards please:
ASUS P5Q3 Deluxe Wifi
GIGABYTE GA-EP45C-DS3R rev. 1.0

Specifically looking for modded Bios that is modded for the Xeon L5430 CPU please.

Many thanks
Spart


----------



## mustufa

my fan is running very fast after modify lga771 vostro220s and acer s4series.whats the solution ?e5440


----------



## dvdbackuper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mustufa*
> 
> my fan is running very fast after modify lga771 vostro220s and acer s4series.whats the solution ?e5440


Go to the BIOS and search for FAN settings. I think you reset the BIOS and the settings are default. Swicth FAN Speed to AUTO. I hope it will help!


----------



## ComputerNutt197

Wow I did not want to buy a 33nm Chip I am impressed with it altough I really do not want to up the core voltage anymore I like these low temps have not even hit 60c in all my tests with the setup I have a little loud though.


I got I think 7000 or close with my Xeon X5450 on My P5QC Which the people where I live must not understand how nice it runs I have had that machine on Craigslist here for a week and a half without a call. I have a Zalman CNPS10X W/Push-Pull setup 3000RPM 120`s at 106CFM


----------



## Rutger

Received my E5450 E0 (China) yesterday that i bought for 35€ shipped. Quite happy with that deal. So i had to install and try the mod last evening. Cutting the cpu socket was a bit scary, but i didnt rush it and took my time. So in the end the mod wasn't too hard. Now it was already late yesterday so i didn't do any tweaking yet and just installed the E5450 and ran it at 9x 450mhz for a 4.05 Ghz overclock with voltages at auto (except ram) just to see if it would run. Cpu vcore seems to be running at 1.30-1.35v in cpu-z and the system is stable. Motherboards is a Gigabyte EP45-DQ6 with bios F12 (latest non beta). Runs the cpu fine and it also shows SSE 4.1 and VT-x in cpu-z, so no need to mod any bios.

Running this currently with this RAM:
2x 1GB Kingston PC6400 4-4-4-12
2x 2GB G Skill PC8000 5-5-5-15

I never had to push my RAM with my old E6600 because it wouldn't overclock very high. I had it running at 356mhz bus speed. But apperantly my 800mhz Kingston runs on 900mhz too with the 450mhz bus on the E5450 now. I don't know how much headroom this ram has, but i might have to remove it from the system if i want to push 500mhz bus speeds and to be sure it's the cpu failing instead of the ram.

I am going to do some tweaking later today to fine tune the voltages etc and see what i can push this cpu to. But i was wondering what people consider to be a good vcore for a 4Ghz overclock or higher.
And maybe what you guys tweaked in your bios. Vcore, VTT, MCH to get the best overclock.


----------



## hepovac

Hi all, I need some help with OCing Xeon E5440 (C0 stepping).

I have a Xeon E5345 that went from 2.33 to 2.83 GHz just by increasing FSB from 333 to 400MHz with everything else on auto, I lowered it's Vcc from 1,375 to 1,275 and it's temperatures droped from 60°C to 48°C while testing it with Prime.
Now my Xeon E5440 arrived and I was hoping to do a similar OC with it but I can't get it to work (same mobo and RAM). Highest FSB I could set was 352, just 1 MHz higher and I would get a BSOD, that's with every voltage set on auto. I tried setting RAM values from auto to manufacturers settings for 800Mhz or 1066Mhz (timings and DRAM voltage) but nothing changed. I can POST but windows crash (Win 7 64 bit).

So my question is, what should I try next, raising/lowering Vcc, SB or NB voltages and if so what value to set?

mobo: Asus P5q Deluxe
RAM: 2x Kingston HyperX DDR2 1066 MHz (KHX8500D2/2G)


----------



## KingSnake377

I should've done some research before I did this mod because my motherboard(Dell Inc. 0M017G)supports up to the Q9650, which has a 9X multiplier.

It was just a motherboard and RAM I had lying around, just wanted to get that [email protected] speeds out of there, it will just live as a server and backup computer for when I need it.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## almondigo

Hi guys, I´ve recently installed two E5440 in two different Asus P5B mbs and I´m having problems. Both PCs usually reboot once or twice a day, sometimes suddenly and sometimes with BSOD. I found this error at windows log:

"Event ID 41 The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly"

Both CPUs are at stock frecuency. I´ve tried with auto settings and with a higher vcore and it´s still happening. I´ve also tried disabling C1E state but nothing changes.

Both PCs pass correctly Prime95 & memtest, so I don´t know what could happen.

I´d appreciate any help, thank u!


----------



## CarloS83

Hi I 'm Carlo from Italy, is my first post,
Hello to Everyone in the forum.
I wanto to report my experience, i have a Jetaway i35p sg http://www.jetway.com.tw/jw/motherboard_view.asp?productid=341&proname=I35P-SG , it work perfectly with the latest bios from the jetaway site, nom mod, with a xeon L5420 overclocked to 3.0 Ghz Fsb 400x multi 7.5
I buy the processor for 29 euros on e-bay, very nice but inexpensive upgrade.









I want to make a mini itx sistem, some suggestion for a cheap intx board that work, i saw in this tread the foxcon irwine, but i think is not a standard itx, someone that have this board can misure it in cm, i have a case to fit it but i want to be shure before buy this board.


----------



## snorbaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarloS83*
> 
> Hi I 'm Carlo from Italy, is my first post,
> Hello to Everyone in the forum.
> I wanto to report my experience, i have a Jetaway i35p sg http://www.jetway.com.tw/jw/motherboard_view.asp?productid=341&proname=I35P-SG , it work perfectly with the latest bios from the jetaway site, nom mod, with a xeon L5420 overclocked to 3.0 Ghz Fsb 400x multi 7.5
> I buy the processor for 29 euros on e-bay, very nice but inexpensive upgrade.


Hi CarloS83 and welcome to the forums.









Thanks for sharing your experience with your L5420, what is your cpu voltage at 3 GHz? Have you tried overclocking it further?


----------



## CarloS83

I had to verify the lowest voltage rock solid, i need more time to test, now i am at work but i think next week i can post some accurate details.
for the test i use the intel burn test at maximum level stress, for monitoring the temperature i use speedfan, do you have some suggestion for better testing and monitoring program?

Next week i will post the configuration of the pc.


----------



## snorbaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarloS83*
> 
> I had to verify the lowest voltage rock solid, i need more time to test, now i am at work but i think next week i can post some accurate details.
> for the test i use the intel burn test at maximum level stress, for monitoring the temperature i use speedfan, do you have some suggestion for better testing and monitoring program?
> 
> Next week i will post the configuration of the pc.


Many people like to use Prime95 to test for maximum heat/stability and realtemp to measure the temperatures. If your RAM is overclocked as a result of changing the FSB and you do not use a different ratio to bring down the RAM speed to it's rated speed you can test it for stability using Memtest. As for using Prime95, just remember it really stresses the cpu and generally it does not represent real world applications, usually your cpu will run cooler even when using it intensively in most other programs.


----------



## snorbaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarloS83*
> 
> I wanto to report my experience, i have a Jetaway i35p sg http://www.jetway.com.tw/jw/motherboard_view.asp?productid=341&proname=I35P-SG , it work perfectly with the latest bios from the jetaway site, nom mod, with a xeon L5420 overclocked to 3.0 Ghz Fsb 400x multi 7.5
> I buy the processor for 29 euros on e-bay, very nice but inexpensive upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to make a mini itx sistem, some suggestion for a cheap intx board that work, i saw in this tread the foxcon irwine, but i think is not a standard itx, someone that have this board can misure it in cm, i have a case to fit it but i want to be shure before buy this board.


Hi I found a dutch website that shows your motherboard should be able to reach a 490 FSB => 490 * 7.5 = 3.67 GHz







http://www.bouweenpc.nl/reviews/jetway-i35p-sg

Let us know how it goes I am very curious about L5420 overclockability although I must say I think it will have a better use as a low power cpu at stock speed, do you want to put it in the Mini itx system? I think the irvine is 193mm x 173mm according to the manual and according to wikipedia mini-itx is maximum 170mm x 170mm? But I do not have one so don't know for sure. edit: another manual shows 244 x 224 mm but not sure which is the right one, good idea to ask for someone who has one


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rutger*
> 
> Now it was already late yesterday so i didn't do any tweaking yet and just installed the E5450 and ran it at 9x 450mhz for a 4.05 Ghz overclock with voltages at auto (except ram) just to see if it would run. Cpu vcore seems to be running at 1.30-1.35v in cpu-z and the system is stable. Motherboards is a Gigabyte EP45-DQ6 with bios F12 (latest non beta). Runs the cpu fine and it also shows SSE 4.1 and VT-x in cpu-z, so no need to mod any bios.
> 
> I am going to do some tweaking later today to fine tune the voltages etc and see what i can push this cpu to. But i was wondering what people consider to be a good vcore for a 4Ghz overclock or higher.
> And maybe what you guys tweaked in your bios. Vcore, VTT, MCH to get the best overclock.


Hi Rutger,

Good you have joined Quad 4Ghz club.
To see what`s the lowest Vcore for 4Ghz I`d suggest you check at 440FSB, as a motherboard may need more and more Vcore for just 5Mhz FSB.
Tweak the MCH.
My P5Q Deluxe/Premium in auto can run an E5450 at low Vcore. So some other cpus, while the X5450 needed around 1.300V or a little more if I remember right. But that depends on the motherboard too.
A good Vcore would be 1.250 - 1.275V, it would not make things warm in the PC case.

Anyway, you have a QUAD running better than a Q9650 at a fraction of its cost.


----------



## Rutger

I am currently testing how far i can go beyond 9x 450MHz. I already tried 500MHz with lower multiplier 6-8x and that worked fine, but it used more vcore than 9x with lower fsb. But atleast i know my motherboard and ram run 500MHz fine. I did remove my PC6400 ram to exclude that for any problems. Currently im running prime95 testing 4.23 GHz (9x 470MHz) to see if that is stable.

Only problem i have now is that i don't see SSE 4.1 and VT-x show up in cpu-z anymore. But im pretty sure i saw it listed yesterday. Not sure if i need SSE 4.1 though, VT-x i don't care about.
And i am also noticing a big vcore drop. When i set vcore to 1.45v in bios i am getting a reading of 1.376v in cpu-z when i put some load on the cpu.
I set MCH to 1.4v for now so im certain my motherboard will run the higher fsb speeds. I can always tune that down later.

My E5450 did 9x 450MHz at 1.296v (auto bios settings) for about 1.5 hr prime95 stable today. I did that 1.5 hr prime95 at 500rpm with my fans and cpu temps were 60-70 Celsius or so. Not too bad without any fine tuning. I got bored waiting to test it any longer and im just trying to see how far i can push that E5450 for now. But in the end i think im gonna settle for a 4GHz overclock so i can run my fans at low rpm. A few extra 100MHz won't be that important. I just gotta see how low i can go with that vcore.


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> That is interesting. Mine is still working perfectly. I was a bit more stable at higher speeds but I still peak at about 4.5. I have been running at 4.25 the last few weeks though because my cooling was not enough. I did upgrade the fan from a server, of course it is much louder now, but my case has fan speed adjustments on the front so I keep it turned down. Still blows a hell of a lot more than the other 120mm fans did though. I had a lot of trouble with my P45 with going above 425 bus for a long time. It was a painstaking process to tweak the bios just right to get it to top out to 500. 463-475 seems to be about where I am landing for highest speeds and still be reliable. Did you use the same conductive pen from radio shack?


I used the Caig pen like you used. I'm positive it was a short on the CPU PCB. The spot is obvious when I look at it now. I can remember seeing a very small scratch when I looked it over previously and should have paid more attention and looked closely before applying the conductive paint. I can still bump the volts and push it but I really don't have the need to. @ 4.2 it does all I need it to. Any luck with your X3363?


----------



## Reuma

I've just received the sticker and the X5460, does this CPU oc well?, sry for asking the question I've never oced a Xeon cpu.









The performance of this processor is equal to a Q9550 or Q9650?


----------



## paujmos

Is there anyway to bypass Foxconn's unsupported cpu auto shutdown to update bios? It's a G41MXE.

edit: nevermind, found old core 2 duo


----------



## Rutger

Had my E5450 prime95 stable for about 1.5 hrs on 4.23GHz (9x 470) with a vcore of 1.376v (1.45v bios) before i moved on. I then tried 490 and 480 fsb and they would boot into windows, but when i started to run prime95 the pc would lock up quite fast. I might be able to get it stable with more vcore and tweaking, but i don't think it is worth it. Altough the temps were not too bad yet.

Right now i am tweaking my 9x 450MHz settings for a nice and cool 4.05 GHz overclock. I got prime95 running with 1.264v in cpu-z atm (1.3375v bios), and it seems to do good. If this is stable long enough i will try to shave off some more vcore.

-Had a BSOD after 2.5hr prime95, trying with a bit more vcore now.-


----------



## ronal

Does anyone know if the mod works on the DFI Lanparty P35-T2RS Motherboard?


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rutger*
> 
> -Had a BSOD after 2.5hr prime95, trying with a bit more vcore now.-


I think running Prime is waste of time.
Your cpu will not ever run in such conditions.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> I think running Prime is waste of time.
> Your cpu will not ever run in such conditions.


It does not matter, if it is unstable it is unstable. Even if it's just a gaming pc with no sensitive data you do not want it to crash, ever. What if that blue screen happened right in the middle of a raid?


----------



## patentman

OK, let`s see the facts.

You take a cheap cpu that is capable of more overclocking than a Qxxx
You can achieve so many Mhz.
The system was most probably previously running a weak Dual Core cpu.

So I don`t see any reason you get the every last drop of the juice there.
It is very easy to get a good overclock and make it stable.
Assuming you already know what is your memory capable of. Even though you must run memtest86+ for at least 10 cycles.
Just set a max Vcore you are happy with, up the FSB and see if it *loads win.
If it does then it takes only a couple of steps.
First you up a little more the Vcore, then you lower the FSB just a little so to make sure the chipset will not get unstable rather than the cpu.
Most probably you`re good if RAM is happy. But if you`re not then it is only a few fine adjustments away.

*If it does not load win then you lower the FSB and start over.

Prime and other stress tests are only good for getting more and more addicted. Like trying to make Prime stable, then upgrade heatsink, then memory, then...
Don`t forget this is a cheap upgrade. There is no meaning if you start going crazy and seek the last drop.
The Xeons will do anyway more than what you would do with a Q9650 or even QX9650...

In my video editing system I run a E5450 4Ghz, have three RAID arrays and... edit my personal videos, and as well it is the storage system.
So there is no room for instability. Still I don`t see any reason I should Prime test.

By the way:

a) Norton Ghost is #1 tool.
b) always keep important files in a PC with no internet access.
c) keep them in RAID1
d) periodically backup to an off site hard disk (with direct connection, not through internet)


----------



## sparticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronal*
> 
> Does anyone know if the mod works on the DFI Lanparty P35-T2RS Motherboard?


DFI LANPARTY JR GF9400-T2RS GeForce 9400 GeForce 9400 1333 At least 130W Q9650, QX9650 All (within FSB limits)

DFI P45-T2RS P45 ICH10R 1333 At least 130W Q9650, QX9650 All (within FSB limits) X5460

P35 Chipset of your board is compatible.

Should work, may need CPU microcodes updating to enable advanced features. Should POST out of the box.

Cheers
Spart


----------



## Rutger

I've had overclocked cpu's run fine for over a week in the past and then suddenly crash mid game. That is really annoying. I'd rather run prime95 a few times and be certain i won't have to deal with problems in the future.

Had the cpu prime95 stable at a bit higher vcore for 2 hrs at 1.28v. I'm now trying with lowered VTT and MCH. (down from 1.4v to 1.2v)
I also added back my PC6400 ram.


----------



## hepovac

After putting Xeon E5440 (with sticker) in Asus P5Q Deluxe I've had programs crashing, like antivirus, Flash player, Windows desktop manager, RealTemp...
I did three Prime95 runs today, first one reported an error after 1h 7min,second one under a minute and the third one in 2 minutes, error was:
[Mar 20 22:23] FATAL ERROR : Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
[Mar 20 22:23] Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
That was with every BIOS CPU setting on auto.
Temperatures were normal, highest was 49°C, I did get higher when I tried OC-ing, up to 59°C but I got nowhere with that.
Before E5440 I had a E6600, E8400 and E5345 runing with the same mobo and RAM (Kingston HyperX 1066Mhz), never crashing anything.

So to me this seems like a case of a bad CPU, am I wrong?


----------



## TerminalVoltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> It does not matter, if it is unstable it is unstable. Even if it's just a gaming pc with no sensitive data you do not want it to crash, ever. What if that blue screen happened right in the middle of a raid?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rutger*
> 
> I've had overclocked cpu's run fine for over a week in the past and then suddenly crash mid game. That is really annoying. I'd rather run prime95 a few times and be certain i won't have to deal with problems in the future.
> 
> Had the cpu prime95 stable at a bit higher vcore for 2 hrs at 1.28v. I'm now trying with lowered VTT and MCH. (down from 1.4v to 1.2v)
> I also added back my PC6400 ram.


Exactly, this is why I use Prime95. What somebody does with their PC is really irrelevant, I demand 100% stability. I let prime95 run overnight while I'm sleeping, It's not like you need to sit there and watch it. A CPU that is Mostly stable gives you that random crash when you stress your all CPU cores. I stress my CPU very hard and when I'm prime95 stable, I get zero crashes. On a system that is less stable but not pushed hard enough to crash, you will slowly corrupt your data. You will then eventually end up having all kinds of errors that adjusting your overclock will not fix. Making corrupted backups of your corrupted data is of no help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> OK, let`s see the facts.
> 
> You take a cheap cpu that is capable of more overclocking than a Qxxx
> You can achieve so many Mhz.
> The system was most probably previously running a weak Dual Core cpu.
> 
> So I don`t see any reason you get the every last drop of the juice there.
> It is very easy to get a good overclock and make it stable.
> Assuming you already know what is your memory capable of. Even though you must run memtest86+ for at least 10 cycles.
> Just set a max Vcore you are happy with, up the FSB and see if it *loads win.
> If it does then it takes only a couple of steps.
> First you up a little more the Vcore, then you lower the FSB just a little so to make sure the chipset will not get unstable rather than the cpu.
> Most probably you`re good if RAM is happy. But if you`re not then it is only a few fine adjustments away.
> 
> *If it does not load win then you lower the FSB and start over.
> 
> Prime and other stress tests are only good for getting more and more addicted. Like trying to make Prime stable, then upgrade heatsink, then memory, then...
> Don`t forget this is a cheap upgrade. There is no meaning if you start going crazy and seek the last drop.
> The Xeons will do anyway more than what you would do with a Q9650 or even QX9650...
> 
> In my video editing system I run a E5450 4Ghz, have three RAID arrays and... edit my personal videos, and as well it is the storage system.
> So there is no room for instability. Still I don`t see any reason I should Prime test.


Tests like memtest are pointless and do no good once you know what your memory is capable of. It also doesn't stress your CPU which is when it will fail you. You state your opinions all over as though they are fact. Just because you don't use your PC a certain way or don't see the reasoning behind what others choose to do doesn't make it invalid. You choose to run at an easy overclock that requires very little testing as these CPU's do 4GHz without blinking. Those of us who actually push their systems have a higher likelihood of running into problems.

Hmm what makes more sense high overclocks with random crashes or no crashes at same speeds on a Prime95 stable system...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Don`t forget this is a cheap upgrade. There is no meaning if you start going crazy and seek the last drop.


Yes this is a cheap upgrade, that's no reason not to do whatever you like. If somebody wants to get every last bit of performance out of their CPU, good for them. I run 4.2 GHz on a refurb $20 H60 water cooling loop. Runs great, cool and Prime95 stable. I see every reason to run this setup this way, and why shouldn't I? $50 upgrade and my PC does everything I ever need it to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Prime and other stress tests are only good for getting more and more addicted.


That statement is utter rubbish. How is running my PC 100% stable being addicted? I set high standards for my equipment and expect it to perform as intended every time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> a) Norton Ghost is #1 tool.
> b) always keep important files in a PC with no internet access.
> c) keep them in RAID1
> d) periodically backup to an off site hard disk (with direct connection, not through internet)


Obsess much? Why would anyone need at least three different backups of their data? Assuming your system is truly stable this is total overkill.


----------



## paujmos

GA-EP45-UD3P (Rev 1.6) is working with a L5420, I updated microcodes first to avoid problems.


----------



## skora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hepovac*
> 
> After putting Xeon E5440 (with sticker) in Asus P5Q Deluxe I've had programs crashing, like antivirus, Flash player, Windows desktop manager, RealTemp...
> I did three Prime95 runs today, first one reported an error after 1h 7min,second one under a minute and the third one in 2 minutes, error was:
> [Mar 20 22:23] FATAL ERROR : Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
> [Mar 20 22:23] Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
> That was with every BIOS CPU setting on auto.
> Temperatures were normal, highest was 49°C, I did get higher when I tried OC-ing, up to 59°C but I got nowhere with that.
> Before E5440 I had a E6600, E8400 and E5345 runing with the same mobo and RAM (Kingston HyperX 1066Mhz), never crashing anything.
> 
> So to me this seems like a case of a bad CPU, am I wrong?


I thought I had a difficult CPU on a P5Q PRO until I pulled it out and saw I must have bent a few pins and actually broke the tip off of one. The CPU was solid at stock speeds, but took a ton of voltage to get any overclock and I'm only talking 100-200mhz. Adjusted the bent/broken pins best I could and then it hit 3.4ghz. I bought a 750i FTW that I'll test to see what the cpu can really do and that will give me another look at the pins. If it can be adjusted more, I hope to get to the full potential of the chip.

Check the pins on the mobo. And since the CPU is out, check the sticker.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> Exactly, this is why I use Prime95. What somebody does with their PC is really irrelevant, I demand 100% stability. I let prime95 run overnight while I'm sleeping, It's not like you need to sit there and watch it. A CPU that is Mostly stable gives you that random crash when you stress your all CPU cores. I stress my CPU very hard and when I'm prime95 stable, I get zero crashes. On a system that is less stable but not pushed hard enough to crash, you will slowly corrupt your data. You will then eventually end up having all kinds of errors that adjusting your overclock will not fix. Making corrupted backups of your corrupted data is of no help.
> 
> Tests like memtest are pointless and do no good once you know what your memory is capable of. It also doesn't stress your CPU which is when it will fail you. You state your opinions all over as though they are fact. Just because you don't use your PC a certain way or don't see the reasoning behind what others choose to do doesn't make it invalid. You choose to run at an easy overclock that requires very little testing as these CPU's do 4GHz without blinking. Those of us who actually push their systems have a higher likelihood of running into problems.


All I`m saying is there is no need to get into this.
I`m overclocking more than 15 years and I know that even if you Prime test a cpu/mobo/mem running at its max then one time or another it will crash. I guarantee this.
There are many reasons for this.
Ambient temp rise.
Dust.
Power stage of motherboard.
Overheated memory modules.
and so many other

For me Prime or other stress tests are not a tool.
They are good only to stress the system making things worse. Like degradation, especially if you have tested with high Vcore.
I don`t use any such "test"

Once a cpu/mobo/mem can hit 470FSB effortless and at 450FSB seems stable then at 440FSB it is stable as rock. No matter if ambient temp rise, etc
But the same cpu/mobo/mem if it is left running at 465FSB Prime tested then one time or another believe me it will fail. No room left.
Vcore will be high stressing things more, like overheating and stress power stage.
Chipset and memory one time or another will fail stability. It does not have to be the cpu.

What I said is one coming from a weak E8400 @3600 to a E5450 @4000 or even 3960Mhz then the difference is huge. No need to push things like crazy.
If you personally want the max and going for the max then it is your preference, but not the right thing you may think.

Instability does not come out of cpu only. Motherboard too. And most times it is the memory.
Even if you think you know what your memory was capable of then you still have to test with memtest86+ for at least 10 cycles (10 should be considered the lowest).
This is cause that most probably you have changed FSB STRAP on motherboard by changing cpu and go from 380FSB to 450 FSB.
Different FSB STRAP = different memory stability.
Of course there are many other factors, like Turbo memory and some more other memory bios settings.

Then by lowering the theoretical stable 450FSB to 440FSB you have left room to:
cpu
mem
chipset
other factors like those said above

Why would anyone need such a backup scheme? Only if he has important files. Like personal videos that want to keep them for ever.
One PSU failure and there you go. HDD gone bad, all files lost.
One click and gone. That click may come from another user, like your kid for example, or even accidentally from you.

In a few words as I don`t play games but rather use my PCs for doing a job then I stand no instability at all.
So for me more important is to leave some room than hit the max.
Anyway.


----------



## paujmos

patentman is obviously trolling. why would anyone be so against finding prime numbers? "Your cpu will not ever run in such conditions", that doesnt even make sense. 100% cpu/high mem 24/7 is a properly functioning computer


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hepovac*
> 
> After putting Xeon E5440 (with sticker) in Asus P5Q Deluxe I've had programs crashing, like antivirus, Flash player, Windows desktop manager, RealTemp...
> I did three Prime95 runs today, first one reported an error after 1h 7min,second one under a minute and the third one in 2 minutes, error was:
> [Mar 20 22:23] FATAL ERROR : Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
> [Mar 20 22:23] Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
> That was with every BIOS CPU setting on auto.
> Temperatures were normal, highest was 49°C, I did get higher when I tried OC-ing, up to 59°C but I got nowhere with that.
> Before E5440 I had a E6600, E8400 and E5345 runing with the same mobo and RAM (Kingston HyperX 1066Mhz), never crashing anything.
> 
> So to me this seems like a case of a bad CPU, am I wrong?


What you are describing sounds like RAM related errors.

I usually got these errors when my RAM exceeded its maximum MHz spec. HyperX1066 will usually do around 1100 Mhz stable. Either lower your RAM overclock, or increase DRAM voltage, or set FSBRAM to 1:1.


----------



## Rutger

Had my E5450 run prime95 last night and it has been stable for over 13 hours, so i think im good now.
Vcore during load has been switching between 1.280v and 1.264v in cpu-z. Temps seem to be good too. Had my cpu heatsink fan run at 1200 rpm and all my other case fans at 500 rpm. Room temperature is about 21-22 Celsius.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paujmos*
> 
> patentman is obviously trolling. why would anyone be so against finding prime numbers? "Your cpu will not ever run in such conditions", that doesnt even make sense. 100% cpu/high mem 24/7 is a properly functioning computer


His system just as not crashed during an intense gaming session yet. When it does he'll learn.









On my friends system we upgraded his CPU to a X5460. We ran prime with it stock and good thing too because it was not 100% stable. We had to turn off some of the power saving features because they were setting the voltage wrong.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> His system just as not crashed during an intense gaming session yet. When it does he'll learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my friends system we upgraded his CPU to a X5460. We ran prime with it stock and good thing too because it was not 100% stable. We had to turn off some of the power saving features because they were setting the voltage wrong.


Obviously you have not read what I wrote.
I always leave room, always take care running low Vcore so degradation never occurs, ambient temp rise does not affect system, etc.
Still I run 4Ghz... if you can think about it.

Obviously you have a little experience and rely on something does not show the whole picture.
You can learn a few things if you have the willing to and not think you know everything just cause you trust Prime stability while I do not.

But I take that as a compliment, so no hard feelings. Still you may know better, but first listen to someone who overclocks more than 15 years, has a 4Ghz 1.176V, has a Quad Core @0.95V


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I did read what you wrote, but it contradicts your first statement.

Edit,

Actually you never did prove your system is stable.


----------



## patentman

My intention is to help out people going more relaxed on this mod.
That`s why I have uploaded more than a dozen modded bios by myself.
I like this mod.

It made my systems running better and extended a lot the total upgrade time.
I had said in the past "who buys an old tech, a HD6450, so to have GPU Adobe Flash accelaration when there is a L54xx, E54xx, X54xx for a fraction of the cost of this crap GFX"
And I did, I kept my HD3450 w/out GPU acceleration that consumes just a tad power and with those money I installed a L5420 that consumes almost the same as my undervolted E5200 ...

As for OC my main point is to be more relaxed about it. Even if you run Prime and passes still I`d suggest be generous and leave some room left.
Room temp here is 20°C now but it will be over 32°C in summer. Above 28°C the A/C takes over, for a 26°C temp, as outside there is as hot as 45°C
If it is Prime stable it must stand always true.
If it is stable for me it means it is always. My cpu can run 470FSB... and works at 440FSB. If that isn`t stable then nothing is.
But I did not run Prime, OC is much easier if you don`t seek the last drop of juice. Except if you have got a bad overclocking cpu or a cheap model like E5405 and try for the absolute max it can give.


----------



## hepovac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skora*
> 
> I thought I had a difficult CPU on a P5Q PRO until I pulled it out and saw I must have bent a few pins and actually broke the tip off of one. The CPU was solid at stock speeds, but took a ton of voltage to get any overclock and I'm only talking 100-200mhz. Adjusted the bent/broken pins best I could and then it hit 3.4ghz. I bought a 750i FTW that I'll test to see what the cpu can really do and that will give me another look at the pins. If it can be adjusted more, I hope to get to the full potential of the chip.
> 
> Check the pins on the mobo. And since the CPU is out, check the sticker.


Checked the pins, everything looks nice, no signs of broken or bent pins, reseated the sticker again, still getting Prime95 error and Chrome crashed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> What you are describing sounds like RAM related errors.
> 
> I usually got these errors when my RAM exceeded its maximum MHz spec. HyperX1066 will usually do around 1100 Mhz stable. Either lower your RAM overclock, or increase DRAM voltage, or set FSBRAM to 1:1.


My RAM is not overclocked, I've tried running 800MHz and 1066MHz with both auto and manually set voltages and timings, same thing with every setting. Also I've run Memtest, 4 cycles and had no errors. But still programs crash.

Thnx both for replying.

I bought this CPU from an eBAy store and they have a return policy, I'll contact them and hopefully I'll get another working one or at least my money back.


----------



## tipo33

Has anyone else noticed the price of 771 Xeons creeping up since this was discovered??


----------



## Rutger

@hepovac
Run your system with your old cpu and see if it is still problem free then.

And at what settings were you running that E5440?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tipo33*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed the price of 771 Xeons creeping up since this was discovered??


Ye, you really have to wait and look for good deals on these cpu's nowadays.

But this can't last forever. More and more 771 socket servers will be taken out of service so the supply will increase and with the sandybridge i5 cpu's + mobo's getting cheaper the demand for this mod will go down. Imo this 771 to 775 mod is only worth it if it is cheap.


----------



## rewease

I agree with you on that. Only a very small percentage of users should be interested in the 771 mod. Aged platform without sata3 and usb3, ram limitations, bios hassle, insane prices for decent 775 boards. So its really just an upgrade option for dual cores or slow quads in existing systems for people with some skill and interest. Lets see how prices develop.

Too bad that most of the retired server cpus never see the free market. You wouldnt believe what stuff most companies throw in the dumpster.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> I agree with you on that. Only a very small percentage of users should be interested in the 771 mod. Aged platform without sata3 and usb3, ram limitations, bios hassle, insane prices for decent 775 boards. So its really just an upgrade option for dual cores or slow quads in existing systems for people with some skill and interest. Lets see how prices develop.
> 
> Too bad that most of the retired server cpus never see the free market. You wouldnt believe what stuff most companies throw in the dumpster.


Yes, in the name of security lots of companies bin entire servers instead of just the hdds, massive waste.


----------



## Overclock544

Hey can someone tell me the Windows 7 experience index score for a e5450? or x5450?


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> I agree with you on that. Only a very small percentage of users should be interested in the 771 mod. Aged platform without sata3 and usb3, ram limitations, bios hassle, insane prices for decent 775 boards. So its really just an upgrade option for dual cores or slow quads in existing systems for people with some skill and interest. Lets see how prices develop.
> 
> Too bad that most of the retired server cpus never see the free market. You wouldnt believe what stuff most companies throw in the dumpster.


Xeon prices have been raised but still the cost is lower than a Q9450 or Q6600.
But it seems all seek for the best Xeon, one that will be QX9770.
Still a QX9770 costs, well not only costs a lot, it is not worth those money.
Lower end Xeons are still fast cpus and of course there are the 65nm Xeons there.

Assuming you have a decent motherboard that all those years works OK and you`re still running it with a Dual Core, then any Xeon will be a huge upgrade.

USB3 card, a NEC / Renesas uPD720201 with 2+2 ports costs just a little and it is really fast. I have two such cards.
Look for "D720201" in ebay, search title including description.
uPD720202 (2 port) is even cheaper, look for "D720202" title & description.
There are even cheaper USB3.0 cards but with not such good chipset.


----------



## patentman

This is my last addition to my Xeon collection.



One E5440 is for my co-worker upgrading from Q6600 as he plays games all the time.
As he has never overclocked this cpu even at stock speed will be a good upgrade, but I`ll go there modding his mobo and do a mild overclock of 400FSB with the stock Q6600 cooler, as the cooler will be more efficient on this cpu than it was in his Q6600.

With those 3 Xeons I have bought totally 10 Xeon, so I can be happy they cost a lot less than a Q9450...
This made it possible.

Of course I agree Xeon cpu prices are a bit high at the moment but not so high that makes any difference on if it is worth it. It does.


----------



## DeadSkull

Why would you guys just overclock to 4.0 Ghz? These are Xeons we are talking about, you should make the best use of them since they are the tightest binned chips made by Intel.

I'm presently working on stabilizing one of my x5470 at 4.65Ghz+ with OCCT stress test. As long as ambient temps stay low I can get 4.65 Ghz stable with 1.43125V set In bios.


----------



## patentman

I made a very quick test on one of the two E5440 I got.

It seems it is a good one!
How do you know... !

As I like sometimes to show off I uploaded a video of a quick test, just a show off.
To those who think OC is difficult, needs a lot of cooling, expensive heatsinks, bla, bla, bla.
I OC more than 15 years...








This OC and video was made at a fraction of time. In the next few PC reboots, after it has run in, the cpu will run on even lower Vcore.
It is just cause it is a good one and when socket pins make full contact will run even better. As long as you don`t apply too much Vcore to make degradation to cpu.


----------



## Rutger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Why would you guys just overclock to 4.0 Ghz? These are Xeons we are talking about, you should make the best use of them since they are the tightest binned chips made by Intel.
> 
> I'm presently working on stabilizing one of my x5470 at 4.65Ghz+ with OCCT stress test. As long as ambient temps stay low I can get 4.65 Ghz stable with 1.43125V set In bios.


Around 4GHz overclock is the sweet spot for this mod in my opinion. By increasing the vcore you will exponentially increase your power usage and temps. Unless you got free electricity it is just not worth the extra cost for daily usage to go for the max overclock. You will also need some good cooling to get those high overclocks and not everybody who wants to do a cheap upgrade has that. Sure it is fun to test and see what your cpu is capable off, but not 24/7. A 4 GHz overclock is also alot easier to get stable. I prefer a lower power bill, low noise and temps.
And people that want a cheap upgrade don't buy a x5470 anyway because they are way overpriced these days.


----------



## rewease

@patentman

Congrats on your Xeon collection. If I find a good offer I will also buy 1 or 2 more chips for testing around. In the end I just need a good upgrade for my work pc. For some reason it wont work properly with my xeon while it runs great in my old 965P board (post 2589). My research also lead me to the NEC usb3 controllers. I currently have one of them in the mail from china, hope it gets here in one piece.


----------



## DJ4g63t

I just dropped an X5460 E0 stepping in my HTPC last night and its the best $55 I've spent on computer parts in long long time. So far I've been benchmarking it at stock clocks (3.16GHz) and its keeping up or slightly beating the E8500 at 4.27GHz it replaced in every test.







I can't wait to see how far I can push this chip.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rutger*
> 
> Around 4GHz overclock is the sweet spot for this mod in my opinion. By increasing the vcore you will exponentially increase your power usage and temps. Unless you got free electricity it is just not worth the extra cost for daily usage to go for the max overclock. You will also need some good cooling to get those high overclocks and not everybody who wants to do a cheap upgrade has that. Sure it is fun to test and see what your cpu is capable off, but not 24/7. A 4 GHz overclock is also alot easier to get stable. I prefer a lower power bill, low noise and temps.
> And people that want a cheap upgrade don't buy a x5470 anyway because they are way overpriced these days.


Yea, now 5470s are all over $100 on ebay. I managed to get a few of them for $75 average so it made sense at the time.

4.5Ghz with these chips is a breeze. 4.6 takes some effort. Yes, I know its know OCCT but with Prime95 my motherboard just can't handle supplying more then 220W to the cpu at load.


----------



## Reuma

The 771 to 775 mod was a success in my ASUS P5Q PRO TURBO /w Intel Xeon X5460 stepping 6 / Revision C0.

I only had a few problems, when enabling SpeedStep Technology and C-State I couldn't boot on W7.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> One E5440 is for my co-worker upgrading from Q6600 as he plays games all the time.
> As he has never overclocked this cpu even at stock speed will be a good upgrade, but I`ll go there modding his mobo and do a mild overclock of 400FSB with the stock Q6600 cooler, as the cooler will be more efficient on this cpu than it was in his Q6600. .


Well, I mod it and works fine.
Motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R

SSE4.1 and other functions were not supported with latest official bios but just in case I had already modded the bios and installed it. It worked fine.
So here it is a tested Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R Xeon 5400 series mod bios

P35DS3R-xeon.zip 628k .zip file


After the checksum checking (during bios update) it reports a difference in checksum, just press OK and it continues updating.

I overclocked his cpu at 400FSB. A very easy overclock as the cpu could go higher.


----------



## Reuma

As I liked the mod on my P5QProTurbo, I want to try it in this mobo https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5KEWIFIAP/, do you think it could work guys?
At least it supports the QX9650 and 9770, its P35 though.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reuma*
> 
> As I liked the mod on my P5QProTurbo, I want to try it in this mobo https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5KEWIFIAP/, do you think it could work guys?
> At least it supports the QX9650 and 9770, its P35 though.


Take a look at:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1427554/official-775-to-771-mod-club/90#post_21659843

This mobo is superb. I sold it but it was, it is superb.


----------



## aleksey

Latest BIOS for Asus P5QC with XEON microcodes

P5QC-ASUS-2103.zip 730k .zip file


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Well, I mod it and works fine.
> Motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R
> 
> SSE4.1 and other functions were not supported with latest official bios but just in case I had already modded the bios and installed it. It worked fine.
> So here it is a tested Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R Xeon 5400 series mod bios
> 
> P35DS3R-xeon.zip 628k .zip file
> 
> 
> After the checksum checking (during bios update) it reports a difference in checksum, just press OK and it continues updating.
> 
> I overclocked his cpu at 400FSB. A very easy overclock as the cpu could go higher.


Did you moded this bios following the original procedure for Award or did you made something different?


----------



## Reuma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Take a look at:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1427554/official-775-to-771-mod-club/90#post_21659843
> 
> This mobo is superb. I sold it but it was, it is superb.


So It would go fine with a X5460 or something like that?, Do you have the bios with xeon microcodes or they arent necessary?


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Did you moded this bios following the original procedure for Award or did you made something different?


Sorry, this is not the bios I modded. I saw it afterwards. But it worked on the mobo.
This is the one I had already modded.

P35DS3R-mymod.zip 639k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reuma*
> 
> So It would go fine with a X5460 or something like that?, Do you have the bios with xeon microcodes or they arent necessary?


Go for any Xeon you like.
It runs any Xeon as good as any other mobo, if not better (actually better than almost all other). Great mobo with all the extras.
I have uploaded its modded bios, search posts for *P5KseriesP5QseriesXeonmodbios.zip* .

Anyway, here it is:

TESTED mod bios for Xeon 5400 series support on:

P5K-E WiFi/AP
P5QL-E
P5Q Deluxe
P5Q Premium

P5KseriesP5QseriesXeonmodbios.zip 3822k .zip file


----------



## gagarin77

@patentman
I may be wrong but your bios has xeon's microcodes added twice
cpuid 10676 platform 2
cpuid 10676 platform 6
cpuid 1067A platform 2,6
the only difference is that you added newer rev....
but if it works than who cares


----------



## patentman

Which one?
Cause as I said I thought I updated the gigabyte P35-DS3R with my bios but I updated with one I had found eventually, as it was a mess up in that folder and was mixed up with some same naming files but in different zip.

It has a Dual bios, so anyway, any bios should be fine. If something goes wrong the other takes over.
But it did worked (the first version I uploaded was installed)


----------



## Rutger

After all my OCing i tried to reduce power usage by enabling C1E and EIST again in my bios, but my cpu is not really down clocking when idle. I also tried it with bios voltages at auto, but the same thing. I can see in realtemp that it is reducing the multi from 9 down to 8.3 or so (it varies, but never below 8). My old E6600 would reduce its 9 multi down to 6 during idle/low load.

I also keep having the problem that sometimes in cpu-z i see SSE 4.1 and VT-x, but then i reboot my pc and the instructions are gone in cpu-z. But more often than not i do not see the cpu instructions in cpu-z.

So i am wondering if this all has something to do with my bios. Now i do not know if i have to get a modified bios (never done myself) with cpu microcodes to fix this or not. Because sometimes i do see SSE4.1 and VT-x, so aren't they already in there?
And is this low/no downclocking maybe related to my bios too?

-edit-
I just checked in Everest ultimate and it shows SSE 4.1 and EIST not being supported atm.
C1E is enabled though.

So i guess its something with my bios afterall.


----------



## mpyusko

I can confirm compatibility with Asus P5G41T-M/CSM Motherboard, 0901 Bios flashed with the Xeon Microcodes, and paired with a Xeon E5450 CPU.

IT'S AWESOME!!!!


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Which one?
> Cause as I said I thought I updated the gigabyte P35-DS3R with my bios but I updated with one I had found eventually, as it was a mess up in that folder and was mixed up with some same naming files but in different zip.
> 
> It has a Dual bios, so anyway, any bios should be fine. If something goes wrong the other takes over.
> But it did worked (the first version I uploaded was installed)


If xeon microcodes are the following entris (and i think it is true)
cpuid 10676 platform 2
cpuid 10676 platform 6
cpuid 1067A platform 2,6
than
1st version looks o.k. (here xeom microcodes are dated 2008)
2nd version = 1st ver. + microcodes dated 2010 (so it has microcodes doubled)
maybe you messed the files and added microcodes to bios file that you found earlier?

I heard that Dual Bios in Gigabyte's boards sometimes doesn't work how it supposed to.
System only posts from main bios and in case of failure the backup bios is copied to main bios, but sometimes this fails and mobo won't post.
You can be forced to physically detach one leg of main bios chip from mobo to make it work again.
On some boards Gigabyte is using something called virtual dual bios which is even weirder.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rutger*
> 
> -edit-
> I just checked in Everest ultimate and it shows SSE 4.1 and EIST not being supported atm.
> C1E is enabled though.
> 
> So i guess its something with my bios afterall.


what is your motherboard?
EIST should work, except of lowering voltage if voltage is set at a fixed value and not in Auto.
Also in Asus boards if FSB is raised a lot then even if voltage is set to Auto then EIST does not lower it. Only if FSB is raised just a little.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> If xeon microcodes are the following entris (and i think it is true)
> cpuid 10676 platform 2
> cpuid 10676 platform 6
> cpuid 1067A platform 2,6
> than
> 1st version looks o.k. (here xeom microcodes are dated 2008)
> 2nd version = 1st ver. + microcodes dated 2010 (so it has microcodes doubled)
> maybe you messed the files and added microcodes to bios file that you found earlier?
> 
> I heard that Dual Bios in Gigabyte's boards sometimes doesn't work how it supposed to.
> System only posts from main bios and in case of failure the backup bios is copied to main bios, but sometimes this fails and mobo won't post.
> You can be forced to physically detach one leg of main bios chip from mobo to make it work again.
> On some boards Gigabyte is using something called virtual dual bios which is even weirder.


Well, the right Xeon microcodes are dated 2010.
In any bios I have modded I have added 2010 dated microcodes.

Gigabyte has multiple types of bios failsafe. They are supposed to do this, prevent board get bricked in case of bad update. But, yes, I can`t know if it actually works all the times.
Asus has also some types of bios failsafe. Most have bootblock lock, so even if corrupted then you can re-update. My Deluxe (or is it the Premium) has a Dual bios too, as Gigabyte`s.


----------



## Rutger

Been reading about the cpu microcode stuff and checking the bios with HxD hex editor and from what i can tell (with the limited knowledge i just gained) the microcodes are not there. At least i cannot find any 7A 06 01 00 (or 76 06 01 00) in the BIOS.

Now i wanted to try myself to add the codes to the bios, but i get stuck at the 2nd step.
I was following this guide (it is similar to the one below the opening post, but with screenshots):
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/1400#post_21602046

cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN
When i run that it just gets stuck or something. It loads the first line just as in the guide:
cbrom195.exe V1.95 [12/14/07] Phoenix Technologies 2001-2007
and then nothing. I don't know what i am doing wrong.
Nvm, stupid me didn't extract the bios right, got it updated now. Will try to flash it and see if that fixes it.

F12 bios is what im running.
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2831#bios


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rutger*
> 
> F12 bios is what im running.
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2831#bios


You can try this one:

GA-EP45-DQ6-Xeon5400.zip 576k .zip file


----------



## sparticle

When I updated my gigabyte bios to include 1067a microcodes for L5430 I had to save the original unmodded bios using the @bios tool as a .bin then mod the .bin file and then flash that file. I could not get it to work with the file as downloaded from gigabyte. f1,f2 etc.

See this post http://www.overclock.net/t/1461699/xeon-l5430-vt-x-speedstep-and-ssse-4-1#post_21952334
and this one http://www.overclock.net/t/1461699/xeon-l5430-vt-x-speedstep-and-ssse-4-1/40#post_21970154

Cheers
Spart


----------



## Rutger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> You can try this one:
> 
> GA-EP45-DQ6-Xeon5400.zip 576k .zip file


Thanks for the help.

But after i figured out what i was doing wrong i flashed my own modified bios and it fixed all the problems i had. Feels good to figure it out yourself







. Got SSE 4.1 and VT-x all the time now and the cpu now properly lowers the multi to 6 when idle/low load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparticle*
> 
> When I updated my gigabyte bios to include 1067a microcodes for L5430 I had to save the original unmodded bios using the @bios tool as a .bin then mod the .bin file and then flash that file. I could not get it to work with the file as downloaded from gigabyte. f1,f2 etc.
> 
> See this post http://www.overclock.net/t/1461699/xeon-l5430-vt-x-speedstep-and-ssse-4-1#post_21952334
> and this one http://www.overclock.net/t/1461699/xeon-l5430-vt-x-speedstep-and-ssse-4-1/40#post_21970154
> 
> Cheers
> Spart


The file i downloaded from gigabyte's website was motherboard_bios_ga-ep45-dq6_f12.exe
And i was so dumd not to unpack that first. After extracting i got my bios ep45dq6.f12
This f12 bios file could be modified without any problems with CBROM195.exe. So i did not have to save it as a .bin file first.

I did everything this guy did, except for the .bin file part:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/1400#post_21602046


----------



## pntxuxiu

I've a main EP45-UD3LR with X5492, can i use it? tks!


----------



## justafatboy

hi guys,

i've been paying attention to this thread and just today, my X5460 came. after much reading 2 week backs, i'd decided to get a X5460 E0 stepping.
so i got onto aliexpress and enquired if any of their X5460 is the SLBBA version. the seller that i bought from claimed that his chip is SLBBA but turns out, it's the SLANP version








so if any of you guys are looking for the SLBBA version, please *do not* purchase from here!
there isnt much headroom to overclock D: my Q9400 could do 410 FSB stable but this chip could only 380 or less to maintain its stability.
the screenshot below is for stock clocks. are my temperatures good? and did i set the TJ max correctly? advises are appreciated








thank you!








http://valid.x86.fr/fi8eub


----------



## kokos1984

Hi all

Can anyone help my and put xeon microcodes to this asus P5N-T Deluxe award bios??

1702.zip 841k .zip file


----------



## Rutger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pntxuxiu*
> 
> I've a main EP45-UD3LR with X5492, can i use it? tks!


I think all gigabyte P45 motherboards can do this mod just fine.

But why would you want a X5492?
The X5492 is the fastest 771 hapertown chip when running it stock. But because it only has a 8.5x multiplier it is not the best overclocker. It is rated as a 150W chip, so its not a low energy chip. The E5440 has the same 8.5x multiplier and is rated as a 80W chip. So overclocking should be the same, but much better energy efficiency.

Most people avoid the E5472, X5472, X5482, X5492 (all end with a 2) because of their lower multipliers. So unless you want to run the chip at stock speeds or the cpu is really cheap i would not buy it.

See the wiki for more info on the xeon 5400 cpu's:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Xeon_microprocessors#.22Harpertown.22_.2845_nm.29


----------



## battousai3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> If you search the thread you`ll find the required .bin files of the Xeon microcodes.
> You can try the modded bios for the G41C-GS I upload by it is UNTESTED (it could brick the mobo and then need a new programmed bios chip if it is available). Use at your own risk.
> _It should be OK._
> 
> G41CGS_1_Xeon-UNTESTED.zip 648k .zip file
> 
> 
> If you try it then post back the results.
> 
> As for the memory it is not related to the cpu or how it is recognised.
> It is related to the northbridge and how many FSB STRAP your motherboard has and also to how much Mhz your RAM can do with no errors.
> If it runs at DDR3 1000 then it is not that bad.


Just an update. Been busy with other things. BIG thanks to Patentman!!! The bios worked for my mobo with the x5450. speedstep has reappeared as a bios option and i have all the instruction sets and vt-x in cpuz. Bios tested and working flawlessly.


----------



## gagarin77

Hey, anyone know what is the difference between Asus P5Q Deluxe and P5Q Deluxe Green? I have a friend with that mobo and I couldn't find the right bios for it (or any specs to see if it supports FSB1600). I was planing to help him with xeon mod, but i don't know if normal bios for p5q Deluxe will work.
mobo full name is:
ASUS P5Q Deluxe Rev. 1.03G


----------



## Rutger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokos1984*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Can anyone help my and put xeon microcodes to this asus P5N-T Deluxe award bios??
> 
> 1702.zip 841k .zip file


I added the microcodes, but use at your own risk though!

Here:

1702Xeon.zip 848k .zip file


Good luck.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Hey, anyone know what is the difference between Asus P5Q Deluxe and P5Q Deluxe Green? I have a friend with that mobo and I couldn't find the right bios for it (or any specs to see if it supports FSB1600). I was planing to help him with xeon mod, but i don't know if normal bios for p5q Deluxe will work.
> mobo full name is:
> ASUS P5Q Deluxe Rev. 1.03G


No difference

Green just relates to the RoHS certification for europe and maybe some energy saving features. It is not printed on the motherboard itself but on any stickers just like the serial key sticker.
Some people that had to RMA their P5Q Deluxe back in the day would get a "green" version back. It is the same thing.


----------



## gagarin77

@Rutger thanks for the explanation, now I can safely flash his mobo with patched p5q deluxe bios


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battousai3*
> 
> Just an update. Been busy with other things. BIG thanks to Patentman!!! The bios worked for my mobo with the x5450. speedstep has reappeared as a bios option and i have all the instruction sets and vt-x in cpuz. Bios tested and working flawlessly.


You`re welcome!
It is very good you posted back, you`re one more confirming my method on some ASRock, MSI and some other which bios does not show CPU PATCH correctly after adding microcodes.

As I may not be in the forum forever I would like to mention again my method on those bioses.
*gagarin77* has well understood my method but here it is (once again) for everyone.

HOW-TO: AMI bios that shows corrupted info in CPU PATCH after adding / deleting microcodes:

Load *original bios* into MMTOOL.
See "P6 Micro Code" size. Write it down.

Load another good working on adding microcodes bios, like an Asus P5QL-E. This bios will be called "donor" bios from now on.
Go to CPU PATCH and delete some old entries. Like all 2005 ones.
Now add the three 2010 Xeon 5400 microcodes.
Save donor bios as *Temp.rom*

Load *Temp.rom* bios into MMTOOL.
See "P6 Micro Code" size.
If it matches original bios "P6 Micro Code" size then OK.
If it does not then delete a few more old entries or any 0000 date. Note not all have the same size, this may help you better find the sweet one to delete.
Save as *Temp1.rom*
Load *Temp1.rom* bios into MMTOOL.
See "P6 Micro Code" size.
If it matches original bios "P6 Micro Code" size then OK.
If it does not repeat step.
If size now is smaller then re-load *Temp.rom* and start over.

Save the final donor bios that has the correct "P6 Micro Code" size as *Patch.rom*
Load *Patch.rom* bios into MMTOOL.
Go to EXTRACT and having the extract module in the default (uncompressed form) highlight "P6 Micro Code" and then click extract, having given a filename and destination. Name the file as *CPUmodTable*

Load original bios into MMTOOL.
Go to REPLACE and highlight "P6 Micro Code" and replace it with the *CPUmodTable* file.
Save the bios as *originalXeon.rom* (or better with the original filename) .
Load *originalXeon.rom* bios into MMTOOL and see and verify that the "P6 Micro Code" size is indeed the appropriate.
Use this bios to update your motherboard.


----------



## DeadSkull

Getting better at this stability thing. Will redo TIM very soon, but I am happy with a 4.6 passing OCCT.


----------



## SechsDwarf

I've got a X5460 installed on a P5Q-VM and it's running fine. Except there's two problems, BIOS keeps nagging about a freshly installed and unknown CPU on boot. Then there's the heat, it's like 50C on idle and maxes out on 80C. In addition to mATX board, the case is also of the same size. The CPU fan is Scythe Shuriken 2 rev. B.
Does it affect if the fans of CPU and PSU are pointing at each others, will it turn into a duel for fresh air? What should I do to make the temps suck less? Get rid of my water cooling virginity?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SechsDwarf*
> 
> I've got a X5460 installed on a P5Q-VM and it's running fine. Except there's two problems, BIOS keeps nagging about a freshly installed and unknown CPU on boot. Then there's the heat, it's like 50C on idle and maxes out on 80C. In addition to mATX board, the case is also of the same size. The CPU fan is Scythe Shuriken 2 rev. B.
> Does it affect if the fans of CPU and PSU are pointing at each others, will it turn into a duel for fresh air? What should I do to make the temps suck less? Get rid of my water cooling virginity?


Have you flashed your bios with one that has xeon processors microcodes?
if not than read the instruction on haw to make one -> Here

or search for P5Q-VM bios that is already modified


----------



## DJ4g63t

Can someone please explain these two screens I get when trying to OC this x5460? I've never seen these error screens on any other chips I've OC'd in the past. This is on a Gigabyte P35-DS3L on the F6 bios.




Thanks


----------



## CarloS83

Hi to everyone, like i promise i'm here for the details of my system:
Mainboard Jetaway i35p sg with A07 bios (the latest from the site)
Cpu Xeon L5420 default vcore 1.14
Cpu Coooler Zalman 9900
Ram Gskill 1066 5-5-5

Overclock 400 x 7.5 3ghz with vcore 1.1 (lower than default







)



watch the temperature very nice, i am in Sicily today is 27° C (the temperature is full load with ibt running on background







)

Everything is rock solid after 7 hours of prime 95 and 100 ibt at max.

i have a lot of problem with the fsb, if I low the multiplier to 6x and set the ram ratio to 1:1, but i cant go higer than 400 mhz, the system became unstable, at 455 mhz won't boot ( 455 x 6 is only 2730 mhz, the ram is only 910, everything is lower than my actual setup), i think i have a problem with nb strap, someone can help me?


----------



## ngquvi1995

Hey bro I'm used Xeon E5405
My mobo is Gigabyte GA-G41MT-S2 Rev 1:3 .Can anyone give me the BIOS has LGA771 microcodes (both C0 and E0 steppings) to obtain a full set of features (VT-x, SSE4.1 etc) ?
Please !


----------



## patentman

Modded bios with Xeon 5400 series microcodes for:

GA-G41MT-S2

rev. 1.3
rev. 1.4
rev. 1.5

Bios works as the original, no support for Xeon.
Look at following messages for new bios file.

GA-G41MT-S2v1.3v1.4v1.5XEON5400.zip 774k .zip file


----------



## ngquvi1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Modded bios with Xeon 5400 series microcodes for:
> 
> GA-G41MT-S2
> 
> rev. 1.3
> rev. 1.4
> rev. 1.5
> 
> GA-G41MT-S2v1.3v1.4v1.5XEON5400.zip 774k .zip file


I flash it
Results
Post_2757


----------



## ngquvi1995

Missing some file cpu
SSE4.1 / Streaming SIMD Extensions 4.1
NX / XD / Execute disable bit ?
VT / Virtualization technology
I see Intel Xeon E5405
Srceenshot








Mobo G41MT-S2 rev 1:3
I don't install Win 8.1 Help ???


----------



## patentman

Have you load setup defaults?
If yes then I`ll work on it.

BTW, is your cpu an ES? Is its s-spec QFUY?


----------



## M125

I thought this looked pretty cool, so I pulled an X3353 out of an old Poweredge T300 and stuck it in an even older Optiplex 755 with the adapter. Most satisfying 15-minute hardware mod I've ever done.









The 3xx3 Xeons (Yorkfield-CL) are virtually identical to 775 Xeons (themselves identical to Core 2 Quads) besides their lower TDP and 771 socket. X3323, X3353 and X3363 are the single socket Xeons to put in Qxx-based boards/Dell Optiplex 755-780.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ngquvi1995*
> 
> I flash it
> Results
> Post_2757


Yes, you must be right.
Try this one:

NEWGA-G41MT-S2XEON.zip 774k .zip file


----------



## DJ4g63t

Is there anyone fimiliar with OC'ing an X5460 (E0) on a P35 board? I'm having a bit of trouble getting 4GHz stable on all my tests. I thought these were supposed to hit 4GHz without breaking a sweat. My EP35-DS3L board doesn't have tons of OC tuning parameters but I had no problems at all getting my E8500 stable at [email protected] 1.25 Vcore. Right now I'm at 1.35 Vcore with the X5460 and only about 3/4's of my benchmarks pass. My load temps only hit 44C max at 1.35 Vcore (in the bios 1.312 in windows) but I'm not sure how much farther I should push it?


----------



## kokos1984

Hi
I know this is off topic... is anyone familiar with aliexpess? i found very cheap prices on gtx 760 and i am suspicious about it

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Gigabyte-gigabyte-gtx760-gv-n760oc-4gd-760-gtx-graphics-card/1710060630.html


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokos1984*
> 
> Hi
> I know this is off topic... is anyone familiar with aliexpess? i found very cheap prices on gtx 760 and i am suspicious about it
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Gigabyte-gigabyte-gtx760-gv-n760oc-4gd-760-gtx-graphics-card/1710060630.html


If something looks too good to be true, then it is too good to be true.


----------



## ronal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokos1984*
> 
> Hi
> I know this is off topic... is anyone familiar with aliexpess? i found very cheap prices on gtx 760 and i am suspicious about it
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Gigabyte-gigabyte-gtx760-gv-n760oc-4gd-760-gtx-graphics-card/1710060630.html


Its a scam, don't fall for it.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokos1984*
> 
> Hi
> I know this is off topic... is anyone familiar with aliexpess? i found very cheap prices on gtx 760 and i am suspicious about it
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Gigabyte-gigabyte-gtx760-gv-n760oc-4gd-760-gtx-graphics-card/1710060630.html


Aliexpress itself is a good site but when you buy from there you are buying from an individual seller, like if you buy something on Ebay. That seller you linked to does not have a rating so I would not trust them.


----------



## ngquvi1995

Del 00 on BIOS.BIN


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*
> 
> Is there anyone fimiliar with OC'ing an X5460 (E0) on a P35 board? I'm having a bit of trouble getting 4GHz stable on all my tests. I thought these were supposed to hit 4GHz without breaking a sweat. My EP35-DS3L board doesn't have tons of OC tuning parameters but I had no problems at all getting my E8500 stable at [email protected] 1.25 Vcore. Right now I'm at 1.35 Vcore with the X5460 and only about 3/4's of my benchmarks pass. My load temps only hit 44C max at 1.35 Vcore (in the bios 1.312 in windows) but I'm not sure how much farther I should push it?


It's your fail Gigabyte mobo to blame.

I had the GA-P35-DS4, and it limited my QX9650 OC to 3.79 GHz. So I dumped it on e-bay and I bought the ASUS P5Q Deluxe, on which my QX9650 did 4.2 GHz on the very first day I bought it.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> It's your fail Gigabyte mobo to blame.
> 
> I had the GA-P35-DS4, and it limited my QX9650 OC to 3.79 GHz. So I dumped it on e-bay and I bought the ASUS P5Q Deluxe, on which my QX9650 did 4.2 GHz on the very first day I bought it.


Possibly. I've had good luck OC'ing dual cores on this board but not so much with quads. It did 450x9.5 stable on my E8500 :/ I'll look into the Asus board you suggested thanks.


----------



## staccker

When comparing the SLBBA X5460 to the SLNAP X5460 which is going to have a better chance at a higher overclock?


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> When comparing the SLBBA X5460 to the SLNAP X5460 which is going to have a better chance at a higher overclock?


From the research I've done the SLBBA is an E0 stepping and should overclock better. I just purchased 3 SLBBA's myself to play around with.


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*
> 
> From the research I've done the SLBBA is an E0 stepping and should overclock better. I just purchased 3 SLBBA's myself to play around with.


cool! I have found the same research but wanted to check on the forum. I picked up a SLBBA X5460 the other day its in the mail and should be arriving shortly. I am excited to play with it and see what it can do.


----------



## pntxuxiu

Pls send for me the mod bios of Main EP45-UD3LR, tks all!








I'm using with x5472, tks again!


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> When comparing the SLBBA X5460 to the SLNAP X5460 which is going to have a better chance at a higher overclock?


Basically a QX9650 vs Q9650 in overclocks. QX9650 C0 chips used to top out around 4.0 - 4.1 where as the Q9650 could reliably hit 4.3 ghz.


----------



## DJ4g63t

This question might be borderline stupid but does having the correct Xeon microcode help at all with overclocking?


----------



## gilrum

Hi there!
Trying to set L5320 on ASUS P5B-VM SE mobo and stuck in problem. It starts up, shows correctly, but won't boot to anything but BIOS. With previous CPU - P4 2.66 SL8PL all works normally.
And it seems that i need to disable C-State tech in BIOS but there's no such option. Tried different bioses with added microcode - no luck.
So question is - how to disable it directly? Or there's another possible cause of this problem?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gilrum*
> 
> Hi there!
> Trying to set L5320 on ASUS P5B-VM SE mobo and stuck in problem. It starts up, shows correctly, but won't boot to anything but BIOS. With previous CPU - P4 2.66 SL8PL all works normally.
> And it seems that i need to disable C-State tech in BIOS but there's no such option. Tried different bioses with added microcode - no luck.
> So question is - how to disable it directly? Or there's another possible cause of this problem?


Maybe thats because your mobo has an older chipset and it doesn't support FSB 1333. Asus states that Q9xxx series quads will run at 1066 FSB, but there is no way to tell how it will handle a processor from a different socket. If the mobo can only work on fsb 1066 than that cpu is an overkill (it will have only 2,0GHz from its stock speed of 2,5GHz). Probably Q6600 will be very close in terms of performance. Asus added 1333 fsb support for some of 965 chipset mobos with later bios versions, but not for P5B-VM SE, you can search for a beta but I doubt you will find it.


----------



## gilrum

No, xeon L5320 have fsb 1066 and native clock 1866. It recognized and worked at 1866 as well as 2500.
It's different problem - i can enter bios, but i can't boot from any device - flash/hdd/cd/ethernet. It seems that bios stuck somewhere before access to boot devices. And i have read about similar problem with another cpu/mobo pair - they resolved it by disabling c-state tech in bios.


----------



## gagarin77

@gilrum sorry, I took it for L5420. You're going to need a different microcode set for 53xx series. Microcodes posted here on forum (1067A and 10676) are for 54xx and 33xx 45nm series.
L5320 CPUIDs
6F7 (SLA4Q, SLAC9)
6FB (QWVO, SLAEP)


----------



## gilrum

I know. I get microcode from asus server board(DSAN-DX) bios and add it. 6fb platform 04 and 40. 6fb platform 01 and 10 already was in bios.
Also tried same CPU on P5B - same result.
May it be broken adapter?
P.S. Interesting thing - with c2d 6600 i see speedstep options in bios, but with L5320 there's no such options.


----------



## gagarin77

hmm now I don't know. Some guy with EVGA 790i ultra had a problem that after installing xeon his system only started once (OS) and after shutdown it would not even POST. He had to replace xeon with 775 cpu to post and after installing xeon again same problem every time. It turned out that his xeon was probably damaged because after installing a different one it worked.
Clean cpu contacts with rectified spirit or isopropyl and try a different adapter, maybe it will help.
Try patching 6F7 microcodes, they are for xeon 5320 rev. B3 but maybe data on internet is incorrect and it was swapped with G0, it doesn't hurt to check.


----------



## gilrum

on p5b-vm se i patched also for 6f7 6fa. no luck.
thinking about other boards i have around.
P5LD2 has no quadcore support on asus site - so no way? or give it a try?


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*
> 
> This question might be borderline stupid but does having the correct Xeon microcode help at all with overclocking?


It should not be relevant for overclocking, at least if you set all the voltages and settings manually. But maybe something is detected wrong (a voltage or a strap setting you may not be able to change in BIOS) and that will result in a bad behavior like not running stable even at stock speed.
And it depends on how your mainboard handles an undetected CPU without or with outdated microcodes. I think the only thing to say is that the latest and correct microcodes will not hurt your overclock.

@DeadSkull
What I saw in your screenshots is that you are too missing all the features like SSE4.1 and VT-x. So I guess you use a BIOS without the latest microcodes.

@All
Does somebody have a list for what the platform number for the microcodes stand for? For some CPU IDs there are hell of a lot of platform IDs.
For example the 10676 has platform 1, 4, 10, 40 and 80 and the 006FB has additional 8 and 20 in the microcode file I downloaded directly from intel.
I guess that platform is for the socket type, am I right? Like 775, 771 and mobile ones like Socket M or P or something like that.

And as far as modding Award BIOS files like the ones for GigaByte boards (EP35, EP45 aso.) goes ... there may be a problem if your original BIOS already has codes for your Xeon, but are outdated. With the methods posted at the beginning of this thread you just add new codes, but the old ones still remain in there.
I found that out using the latest BIOS I could find for my EP45-UD3P Rev 1.0 (1.1 also supported) F11d. That BIOS already had the Xeon codes in it, but they were outdated and I could boot but SSE4.1, VT-x and full EIST functionality was missing. Also some C-States were missing or wrong in BIOS, I guess ... didn't check on these.
So I added the updated codes and there was still no change, so I guess the BIOS maybe uses the first microcodes it finds that match.
That's why I went the hard way and used a HEX editor on the NCPUCODE.BIN (<- that's the part with the microcodes you extract with CBROM out of you BIOS). Then I went looking for the positions for the specific modules. Every module has a fixed size in kBytes like 2048 or 4096 or 8192 aso. So I took the updated modules and pasted them right over the old ones already in the NCPUCODE file. I double checked before I did that the start and end position in the HEX editor and checked the string for the correct CPUID like 7A 06 01 that stands for 1067A.

@pateman
Regarding that discussion a week back about stress testing for stability with prime and other tools, I get what you are trying to say. As far as I understood from your posts you think it is best or at least not worth it to just get a quick and stable overclock result. And I agree with you that stressing the system with high voltages and temperatures may not be a good thing to do as it may degrade your CPU and other components like chipset, mainboard components like voltage regulators, capacitors and some more as well as the PSU. But having to stress the system for a few hours really shows if your system is stable. I don't question your method and I trust your statements that your system is stable, but to test the system under unusual high load proves it. Games and applications do stress the system quite different so it may seem stable for some games and programs and then you have a game or program that crashes or shows weird behavior. And I don't want that and then have to find out what causes the problem (sometimes at first it seems to be a software problem and you try differnt drivers and settings, test you memory, maybe even swap the PSU until you find out it's your assumed stable overclock).
I use Linpack LinX - that seems to stress the system more than prime and (what I think is important) has short idle / loading states between the runs. That's important to see if the power phases/voltage regulators/and maybe even the PSU are stable when the system switches between idle and load. That's when a lot of cheaper mainboards fail because of the spikes the voltage may hit (upwards AND downwards).

So anyway, you may advise people how to get their system stable quite fast, but recommending somebody to not use prime for stability testing is wrong. You may tell people that stressing the system with high voltages may not be good for their hardware so that they can decide for themselves if they do it or live with lower settings.

@gilrum
The P5LD2 boards use a 945P or G chipset which wasn't designed for the Core 2 CPUs. Some Rev 2 Boards support the first Core 2 Duo CPUs, but I guess because of the power regulators Quads would not work.
As you can see even some of the P965 or G965 chipset boards have problems.


----------



## gilrum

BTW anybody knows why viiv boards listed everywhere as not possible for this mod?
asking because i have also one such board - intel DG33BU.
also p5b marked as working one.
Quote:


> ASUS P5B P965 / ICH8 1333 (with beta bios), 1066 At least 130W Q9650, QX9650 All (within FSB limits) E5450 (C0), E5440


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gilrum*
> 
> BTW anybody knows why viiv boards listed everywhere as not possible for this mod?
> asking because i have also one such board - intel DG33BU.
> also p5b marked as working one.


The DG33BU board _should_ work in my opinion. It officially supports CPUs up to Q9650 an even Xeon X3360 and Xeon 3085. So I think it would work even right out the box with the latest official BIOS with at least up to E5450 or X5450.

The ViiV boards mentioned are the Q ones like Q33 or Q35 or Q43 and Q45.

The P5B (vanilla) and most of its variants (P5B-E, P5B-Deluxe, P5B Plus aso.) should work too since they use the old but capable P965 chipset which should run with 333MHz FSB and 45nm chips. But some models seem to be quite picky and cause problems.
I have an old MSI P965 Platinum that doesn't like any 45nm CPU, not even the good old E8400. Although once the board was the top of the P965 boards of MSI.


----------



## LuckyJack456TX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musselmanb*
> 
> Does your Xeon E5430 work the on the 745? I have an Optiplex 745 and Xeon E5420 hoping it can work. Thanks.


No it does not. the chipset is an earlier p965 which will not run 45nm processors only 65nm. The E5120 is 65nm 4mb cache dual core.


----------



## sparticle

HI can someone post a modded Asus Striker II NSE Bios Version 0901 I need microcodes added for the Xeon L5430 and E5430.

Many thanks
Spart


----------



## ngquvi1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparticle*
> 
> HI can someone post a modded Asus Striker II NSE Bios Version 0901 I need microcodes added for the Xeon L5430 and E5430.
> 
> Many thanks
> Spart


Here Striker II NSE


----------



## sparticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ngquvi1995*
> 
> Here Striker II NSE


Awesome thanks.

Spart


----------



## cdoublejj

http://www.dx.com/p/motherboard-cpu-socket-775-to-478-cpu-adapter-15803#.UzUUpeLPstA


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> http://www.dx.com/p/motherboard-cpu-socket-775-to-478-cpu-adapter-15803#.UzUUpeLPstA


Hehe, very nice!
Now I can finally _upgrade_ my X5460 4+GHz Quad to a Willamette based Celeron 1.8GHz Socket 478 CPU so that my GTX 680 gets a proper CPU powered system.
To bad you can't reuse these nice nifty push pin CPU coolers with that adapter.

Irony with that adapter is that I guess you need to mod your BIOS too to get the proper microcodes for the old Socket 478 CPUs.

Sadly there never was a Socket 775 -> 478 Adapter to use at least dual core CPUs on old 478 boards. Core 2 would be nice, but Pentium Ds should have worked too. That it could work is proven because there were Socket 775 board from ASUS and ASROCK with 865PE chipsets and AGP / DDR1. I still have a nice ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe board at home catching dust somewhere in the corner. Back in 2005 I bought a ASUS 479 -> 478 Adapter so I could use Pentium M CPUs on that board. The Pentium M (Dothan) is like the grandfather of the Core 2 CPUs. Whereas the father is the Core Duo (Yonah) which is just like two Pentium M cores. And the great-gandfather is the Pentium III-S (Tualatin) that I use on an old ABit BX133 Raid board (that's when I first added microcodes myself to get that cpu to work).
Anyway the Pentium M was a beast and if you clocked it at 2,6+ GHz it could beat about all Pentium 4 CPUs out there even overclocked extreme Editions and also single core based Athlon 64 / FX CPUs.


----------



## gilrum

Tried it - no luck. It won't start. And yes, intel site says that mobo features viiv.
Also both asus mobo stuck on code B2, that is not described (at least i can't find meaning of that code via google).


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucho*
> 
> Hehe, very nice!
> Now I can finally _upgrade_ my X5460 4+GHz Quad to a Willamette based Celeron 1.8GHz Socket 478 CPU so that my GTX 680 gets a proper CPU powered system.
> To bad you can't reuse these nice nifty push pin CPU coolers with that adapter.
> 
> Irony with that adapter is that I guess you need to mod your BIOS too to get the proper microcodes for the old Socket 478 CPUs.
> 
> Sadly there never was a Socket 775 -> 478 Adapter to use at least dual core CPUs on old 478 boards. Core 2 would be nice, but Pentium Ds should have worked too. That it could work is proven because there were Socket 775 board from ASUS and ASROCK with 865PE chipsets and AGP / DDR1. I still have a nice ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe board at home catching dust somewhere in the corner. Back in 2005 I bought a ASUS 479 -> 478 Adapter so I could use Pentium M CPUs on that board. The Pentium M (Dothan) is like the grandfather of the Core 2 CPUs. Whereas the father is the Core Duo (Yonah) which is just like two Pentium M cores. And the great-gandfather is the Pentium III-S (Tualatin) that I use on an old ABit BX133 Raid board (that's when I first added microcodes myself to get that cpu to work).
> Anyway the Pentium M was a beast and if you clocked it at 2,6+ GHz it could beat about all Pentium 4 CPUs out there even overclocked extreme Editions and also single core based Athlon 64 / FX CPUs.


There are 2 things however. there do exist socket 478 motherboards with PCIe and DDR2, i'm making a build log on one. not only can it run HD youtube which is un heard of for a Pentium 4 it's can also run Far Cry 3 blood dragon at 30 fps.









there also exists a CPU adapter for socket 478, a socket 478 to 479 adapter that lets you run Pentium M CPUs on a select few Asus Motherboards i also have one of those too.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1399202/skt-478-pentium-4-to-skt-479-pentium-m-upgrade

I guess i just thought it was interesting. it's worth noting i think those 775 to 478 adapters were way cheaper at first.


----------



## Arxontas

What kind of a Pentium 4 is that? Does it run overclocked at 12 GHz?

I am asking b/c my Northwood [email protected] can barely run WoW Vanilla @ 1024Χ768 @ around 15 FPS, all settings at lowest and most eye candy off (i.e. everything that allows an "off" option" set to "off").

I imagine that in order for it to run Far Cry at 30 FPS...:

a. Far Cry should run at 320X480 resolution (Amiga 500 [email protected] colours palette /w Blitter)
b. Or, my P4 should be overclocked at 12 GHz or so.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> What kind of a Pentium 4 is that? Does it run overclocked at 12 GHz?
> 
> I am asking b/c my Northwood [email protected] can barely run WoW Vanilla @ 1024Χ768 @ around 15 FPS, all settings at lowest and most eye candy off (i.e. everything that allows an "off" option" set to "off").
> 
> I imagine that in order for it to run Far Cry at 30 FPS...:
> 
> a. Far Cry should run at 320X480 resolution (Amiga 500 [email protected] colours palette /w Blitter)
> b. Or, my P4 should be overclocked at 12 GHz or so.


it's not the CPU it's motherboard! Having PCI Express means i can have an HD5570 which has hardware acceleration for things older GPUs do not. This si why these old core 2 duos and 771 Xeons are still holding up so well. most games and media are GPU accelerated.

Pentium 4 machines struggle with stuff like HD youtube let alone SD youtube because the GPUs often paired with them do not have video acceleration or built HW acceleration in flash. by that mean i flash doesn't' have HW acceleration for those old GPUs.

So with DDR2 giving the Pentium 4 best case performance... at least for modern day stuff and an HD5570 doing the heavy lifting i can get 30fps in Blood Dragon. at least no lower than 25 fps. (not counting dips)

another thing to consider is you only have 512kb cache and not 1mb which is a big performance killer. you want a P4 with 1mb cache. that's one thing the socket 775 Pentium 4s did right, they all had 1mb cache and i think a few 2mb cache.


----------



## Manolete

Hello, I have an Asus Striker II Extreme (790i Ultra)
Bios: "Phoenix - AwardBios" 1402 official. (Well, it is a Full 100% Award Bios, nothing to do with Phoenix but the name since they merged/absorb)
Buyed an E5472 SLANR C0 Stepping
Buyed official Texas MOD sticker V3.5
Result: FAIL

Added Xeon microcode using "Award Bios only" method. Seems that they were added to bios rom (tested with intelmicrocodelist.exe and cbrom195.exe /D) but...
Result: FAIL

Checked almost 10 times the socket, all seems correct, but computer won´t start. LCD Post always shows "CPU INIT" and nothing happens, no BIOS, nothing. Fans and mobo lights work.
I read the forums and seems that the only 790i mainboard that doesn´t accept the xeons is the Striker II Extreme.

EDIT: FIXED







It´s working now!!









I think I didn´t cut well the holes in the chip so it doesn´t fit well on the socket. (I did not cut the plastic pins on the mainboard, instead I made a 2 new holes in the chip)
Apart from that I finally modded my bios so It has now the last 771 microcodes installed.
I found ppl here and there with the same mainboard as me who could not install the xeon/ didn´t know how to patch/didn´t find a patched bios. so here it is:

The last ASUS Striker II Extreme BIOS (v. 1402) patched with the Xeon 771 microcodes installed:

https://mega.co.nz/#!yspxiAQL!iMKi92Qmb9nD7Z79yBIjIrfZqEBt-MZNP53-EbAHYp0

Hope will be useful for those ppl with this mainboard that don´t want / don´t khow how to patch their bios.










Cheers


----------



## flashmaster

Hello to all
I poser compatibility Intel Xeon L5240 Processor with motherboard Asus P5KC.
After resetting the BIOS (reinstal bat), computer boots normally. But if its reboot or on \ off - he does not start. Just cool cooler, no picture.
Three versions of flashing BIOS - all well. BIOS does not swear on unfamiliar CPU.
Any idea?


----------



## patentman

Once it POSTS then press DEL or press F1 (if the "New cpu is found" appears) so to go into bios, load setup defaults, then F10 (save and exit).
Most probably this is the cause.

Check that you have plugged the EPS+12V 4pin plug.

Check again the socket tabs. They should be cut perfectly so cpu makes full contact with the pins. Even just a little imperfection will prevent the cpu to be seated well.
I have faced it myself and system could not POST on my latest mod, a GA-P35-DS3R, even though this was the 7 mod as I had three people watching to me like I was going to cut their precious, and so I got nervous and did not cut them clear at first try.

Check your GFX, if it needs a power plug then plug it in.

Check also your memory. Try one module.


----------



## sparticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manolete*
> 
> Hello, I have an Asus Striker II Extreme (790i Ultra)
> Bios: "Phoenix - AwardBios" 1402 official. (Well, it is a Full 100% Award Bios, nothing to do with Phoenix but the name since they merged/absorb)
> Buyed an E5472 SLANR C0 Stepping
> Buyed official Texas MOD sticker V3.5
> Result: FAIL
> 
> Added Xeon microcode using "Award Bios only" method. Seems that they were added to bios rom (tested with intelmicrocodelist.exe and cbrom195.exe /D) but...
> Result: FAIL
> 
> Checked almost 10 times the socket, all seems correct, but computer won´t start. LCD Post always shows "CPU INIT" and nothing happens, no BIOS, nothing. Fans and mobo lights work.
> I read the forums and seems that the only 790i mainboard that doesn´t accept the xeons is the Striker II Extreme.
> 
> EDIT: FIXED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It´s working now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I´ll update this post later with all info.


Keen to understand your issues. I am about to mod a Asus Stirker II NSE with the same chip Xeon E5472!

Cheers
Spart


----------



## Manolete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparticle*
> 
> Keen to understand your issues. I am about to mod a Asus Stirker II NSE with the same chip Xeon E5472!
> 
> Cheers
> Spart


But your mainboard its only 1333 fsb. Could it be a problem?

I edited this post, if you readed about using my bios , forget it, i found they are different.


----------



## omari79

anyone can confirm or deny Gigabyte EP45-UD3R's compatibility with this mod?


----------



## Manolete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> anyone can confirm or deny Gigabyte EP45-UD3R's compatibility with this mod?


http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/#motherboard-compatibility

Yours is listed there


----------



## Manolete

I tried to overclock my E5472 in the Striker II Extreme.
I pushed the FSB from 400 to 500 Mhz (3.75 Ghz)
Result: Blue Screen at Windows Start.

Tried FSB 450 (3.37 Ghz)
Result: Blue Screen at Windows Start.....

I started to think I made a big mistake buying this Xeon.............


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manolete*
> 
> I tried to overclock my E5472 in the Striker II Extreme.
> I pushed the FSB from 400 to 500 Mhz (3.75 Ghz)
> Result: Blue Screen at Windows Start.
> 
> Tried FSB 450 (3.37 Ghz)
> Result: Blue Screen at Windows Start.....
> 
> I started to think I made a big mistake buying this Xeon.............


You remind me of this guy who bought a guitar.

He placed the guitar on a chair and then sat down and waited. Nothing happened. Then he took the guitar and started shaking it, he tried to peer inside it, he turned it upside down, but the quitar never produced a tune.

He then took the guitar back to the guy who bought it and asked for his money back as the guitar did not produce a tune.

It never occurred to him to pull the strings. No, the guitar was bad.


----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manolete*
> 
> http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/#motherboard-compatibility
> 
> Yours is listed there


cheers and +rep'd

now i just need to find a decent Xeon replacement for my Q6600, which one the Xeon equivalent of the Q9550 or higher?


----------



## Manolete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> You remind me of this guy who bought a guitar.
> 
> He placed the guitar on a chair and then sat down and waited. Nothing happened. Then he took the guitar and started shaking it, he tried to peer inside it, he turned it upside down, but the quitar never produced a tune.
> 
> He then took the guitar back to the guy who bought it and asked for his money back as the guitar did not produce a tune.
> 
> It never occurred to him to pull the strings. No, the guitar was bad.


I don´t know if you are, or if you thin´k I am stupid.
I know how to overclock my computer, I know it since a lot of years, maybe when you was a kid, when you played with toys I had a computer in my hands.
Do you really thing i didn´t "pulled the strings"?

Get away, man. Get away.

You remind me of another guy....


----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manolete*
> 
> I tried to overclock my E5472 in the Striker II Extreme.
> I pushed the FSB from 400 to 500 Mhz (3.75 Ghz)
> Result: Blue Screen at Windows Start.
> 
> Tried FSB 450 (3.37 Ghz)
> Result: Blue Screen at Windows Start.....
> 
> I started to think I made a big mistake buying this Xeon.............


whats the your DDR2 speed? 800 Mhz or higher?


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manolete*
> 
> I don´t know if you are, or if you thin´k I am stupid.
> I know how to overclock my computer, I know it since a lot of years, maybe when you was a kid, when you played with toys I had a computer in my hands.
> Do you really thing i didn´t "pulled the strings"?
> 
> Get away, man. Get away.
> 
> You remind me of another guy....


Really? You think you know better than me how to overclock a Socket 775 PC? I owned a QX9650 since March 2008 up until December 2013 and I reached 4.2 GHz with my QX9650.



If you had a clue about Harpertowns and Yorkfields, you would never buy an E5472 just to overclock it. The reason is it has got a 7.5 multi and can only do, at best, 3750 MHz.

In my humble opinion, you fail at failing.


----------



## sparticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manolete*
> 
> But your mainboard its only 1333 fsb. Could it be a problem?
> 
> I edited this post, if you readed about using my bios , forget it, i found they are different.


My MB has a 1600 FSB !!! http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Striker_II_NSE/#specifications

Cheers
Spart


----------



## Hokin

I have an ASUS P5KC , and when installing a L5420 it keeps doing a restart loop. Starts, fan spinning for 2-3 sec and turns off and restarts. The CPU is not hot or anything. I place my E7200 back in and it works just fine.

Can anyone help?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokin*
> 
> I have an ASUS P5KC , and when installing a L5420 it keeps doing a restart loop. Starts, fan spinning for 2-3 sec and turns off and restarts. The CPU is not hot or anything. I place my E7200 back in and it works just fine.
> 
> Can anyone help?


First check the LGA socket - the plastic parts that you have to cut should be cut even with the frame. Look closely on their lower parts because processor will be pressed to the bottom of the socket after cooler installation. On my P5Q3 Deluxe there is one more plastic stripe lying horizontally inside socket frame at the bottom, on the right side, it is about 2 cm in length. It's corner caches about a half of my adapter's sticky end and it causes that part to be flattened after heatsink installation. My Xeons run fine (I had 5 of them on this mobo). But I know that my cpu is not lying in ideal spot and I will cut it the next time I remove cpu cooler. There wasn't a stripe like that on ASUS P5K, but maybe P5KC has it.
Another possibility is broken adapter or dirtied cpu contacts.


----------



## patentman

Something to add:

It may sound DE-facto but some things you must obey:

a) always turn off the power of the PSU. Then proceed to the removal of the cpu and install the new. Never with the PSU having power.
b) it is way better to remove the motherboard from the case, then place it on a table and cut the socket tabs.
c) don`t forget to plug all power connectors.
d) on Asus boards a message that "new cpu is found Press F1 / F2" should appear. You have to press F1, load setup defaults, then save and exit.
If that message does not appears then try the following. Power off the PSU. Then power on and turn PC on. As soon as you power on keep hitting DEL like crazy. It should POST. Repeat if necessary. Then load setup defaults, save and exit.


----------



## Clodius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> anyone can confirm or deny Gigabyte EP45-UD3R's compatibility with this mod?


I'm currently running X5450 @ 4gHz on EP45-UD3LR. CPU and M/B seem to be in love at first sight.


----------



## media

I have a couple of new xeons









http://valid.canardpc.com/k2qmie

http://valid.canardpc.com/d9d6yx


----------



## sparticle

Advice Sought:

Suggestions for the best Low Power 80W or less Quad Core Xeon to put in a Asus Striker II NSE (1600 FSB) for overclocking purposes. I came to the conclusion (maybe mistakenly) that going with a native 1600 Chip would provide less opportunity so looking at 1333 chips. Chip must have VTx capability.

Board will have 4GB of DDR3 1333 already proven to be capable of being pushed to 1600 with no stability issues. Have excellent cooling in place.

These are what I came up with but may have missed something in the specs.

50W L5430 @ 2.66 8 x Multiplier (Poss 3.2 Ghz @ 400 FSB)
80W E5450 @ 3.00 9 x Multiplier (Poss 3.6 Ghz @ 400 FSB)

Any advice and guidance on Voltage settings to achieve the above, just considering taking first steps away from [auto] settings.

Be kind, I am still very new to this OC world!

Cheers
Spart


----------



## Rutger

Both cpu's are fine, just buy whatever is the cheapest processor. The E5440 is also nice and often alot easier and cheaper to find than the E5450.

Between those two cpu's the E5450 will be easier to overclock due to the higher multi. Also a possible fsb wall of a motherboard will be less of a problem with a higher multi.
Both cpu's will probably be using the same amount of power when you overclock them to 4GHz for example. In the post above you, you can see a L5430 running 4GHz at 1.288v, which is about the same what my E5450 uses at 4.05GHz.

And you are right that going with a native 1600 xeon xcpu is not the best choice for overclocking. This is because all the 1600 xeons have a lower multi compared to their 1333 counterparts.
Also all 5400 series xeons support VTx, so you don't have to worry about that. But you might need to edit/flash your bios to make use of VTx and SSE 4.1.


----------



## patentman

From my experience the difference in Vcore between L, E and X series is the following:

L54xx run either idle or full load at the base Vcore. So Vcore does not get increased when working at full load.
Usually they can be undervolted and run at even lower Vcore even at full load. I have one that can work at 0.952V while another can do 0.992V

E54xx run at base Vcore at idle and at a little more at full load. So they can lower its voltage for less power consumption, less noise.
Usually they can OC a lot still at low Vcore. Not all, but some can.

X54xx run at the full load Vcore of the E54xx when at idle and when at full load then they raise the Vcore more.
Not energy efficient, lots of cooling needed, lots of fan noise.
Usually they OC good but need a lot more Vcore than an E54xx at the same speed.

So I guess it depends on the case.
Need a 24/7 system? -> L54xx
Need a fast system with no compromises? -> E54xx
Need a cheap fast system? -> X5450
Need the highest multiplier? -> X5460/70


----------



## sparticle

@Rutger @ Patentman

Many thanks for your replies. I think you have confirmed my thinking. Yes this one will be run 24x7 all of mine are! I do like the L5430 I have one running in a Gigabyte GA-G41MT-D3 rev 1.3 board. With microcode update. Works really well and rock solid, but no OC potential in that one due to MB limitations. I had a Dual Core E5500 OC'd at 3.6 Ghz before!

I run linux exclusively on all my machines and servers.

This board (Striker II NSE) will replace the G41or it will be a Gigabye EP45C-DS3R that I have acquired. I am going to test both boards with the target cpu. Probably an E5450 if I can find one at the right price. L5430's have just about doubled in price since I bought mine, should have bought 2, I did think about it.......

I have a chance to buy a few E5472's very cheap but they don't look so good (7.5 1600 FSB) and the Lower Power ones would seem to be much better for my purposes and able to take advantage of the myriad MB OC options..

I have good cooling so not worried about that. And also not looking to squeeze every ghz out of them. Just a (with prejudice OC) that's reliable (No Extreme Prejudice) that max's my opportunity with the system with my use case.

Thanks for your insights.

Also, looking to understand the platform codes against the CPUID microcode updates. i.e

L5430 is a 1067a processor but there are 3 microcode updates :

cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
cpu0001067a_plat00000011_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
cpu0001067a_plat0000000a_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin

Same for the E5450 (QFUF, SLBBM) E0 Stepping 1067a

But for the E5450 SLANQ C0 stepping 10676

cpu00010676_plat00000080_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
cpu00010676_plat00000010_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
cpu00010676_plat00000001_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin

Do I need to add all of the options, to cover the various steppings? What do the platform codes mean?

Cheers
Spart


----------



## omari79

which E5450 stepping/revision should i go with?


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> which E5450 stepping/revision should i go with?


SLBBM ONLY (E0)

Be very careful, dostum:

Before you buy, ask the seller to provide you with pictures of the CPU and make sure it says SLBBM.

People here have been conned at e-bay by dishonest sellers. Dishonest sellers provided pictures of chips marked SLBBM, but actually sold them SLANQ chips (C0 stepping).


----------



## sparticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> which E5450 stepping/revision should i go with?


My understanding is that you can use the C0 10676 CPU's but need the correct microcodes 10676 not 1067a. See my post above. Obviously the E0 stepping CPU's are newer and superior.

Cheers
Spart


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparticle*
> 
> @Rutger @ Patentman
> 
> Many thanks for your replies. I think you have confirmed my thinking. Yes this one will be run 24x7 all of mine are! I do like the L5430 I have one running in a Gigabyte GA-G41MT-D3 rev 1.3 board.


You`re welcome.
I had a L5420 C0 that could run 0.952V
Now I run a L5430 E0 that can run at 0.992V
Still impressive.
I kept the L5430 as I don`t like changing cpus a lot. I have changed quite a few times the cpu in this mobo, I don`t want to stress the socket pins.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparticle*
> 
> This board (Striker II NSE) will replace the G41or it will be a Gigabye EP45C-DS3R that I have acquired. I am going to test both boards with the target cpu. Probably an E5450 if I can find one at the right price. L5430's have just about doubled in price since I bought mine, should have bought 2, I did think about it.......


I don`t know about the Striker but after having more than 10 Xeons I know that not all grapes are the same.
Some pieces are better than other.
Start with a safe and wise move, choosing the right model it covers your needs.
You get what you paid for.
X5450, E5462, E5472, are -or should be- cheaper as they are inferior to E5450, E5440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparticle*
> 
> I have a chance to buy a few E5472's very cheap but they don't look so good (7.5 1600 FSB) and the Lower Power ones would seem to be much better for my purposes and able to take advantage of the myriad MB OC options..


Well, not all cases are the same. So a E5472 is an excellent choice for one who does not overclock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparticle*
> 
> I have good cooling so not worried about that. And also not looking to squeeze every ghz out of them. Just a (with prejudice OC) that's reliable (No Extreme Prejudice) that max's my opportunity with the system with my use case.


It is time you get a decent system then.
A SILENT one.
With your L5430 you should run almost fanless.
My E5450 4Ghz 1.176V runs on a Zalman CNPS-10X Optima at lowest fan speed. While an X5450 4Ghz 1.325V needed a lot of rpm.
As long as you don`t want to get the max of a cpu then it will be a very easy thing to achieve with a Xeon, system be Silent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparticle*
> 
> L5430 is a 1067a processor but there are 3 microcode updates :
> 
> cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
> cpu0001067a_plat00000011_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
> cpu0001067a_plat0000000a_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
> 
> Same for the E5450 (QFUF, SLBBM) E0 Stepping 1067a
> 
> But for the E5450 SLANQ C0 stepping 10676
> 
> cpu00010676_plat00000080_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> cpu00010676_plat00000010_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> cpu00010676_plat00000001_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> 
> Do I need to add all of the options, to cover the various steppings? What do the platform codes mean?
> 
> Cheers
> Spart


All you need to remember is for 5400 series, any of them, you need those:
cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparticle*
> 
> Probably an E5450 if I can find one at the right price. L5430's have just about doubled in price since I bought mine, should have bought 2, I did think about it.......


Well, yes, Xeon prices have been raised. Unfortunately they have.
BUT
Look at how much cheaper still they are than an inferior Q9450/Q9550.
BUT
To give you an idea I have sold a
Q6600 B3 for $61.5
Q6600 G0 for $71.5
and a L5420... for $71.5
Which is far superior, faster, cooler, power efficient.
I understand that a Q6600 is a direct fit, requiring the least user effort and far easier upgrade, but another beast a Q6600 and another a L5420.









A E5440/E5450/X5450 will do 3.8-4Ghz with ease assuming you have a mobo of 420+FSB, a Q9450/Q9550 not so easy.


----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> SLBBM ONLY (E0)
> 
> Be very careful, dostum:
> 
> Before you buy, ask the seller to provide you with pictures of the CPU and make sure it says SLBBM.
> 
> People here have been conned at e-bay by dishonest sellers. Dishonest sellers provided pictures of chips marked SLBBM, but actually sold them SLANQ chips (C0 stepping).


thanks for the advice mate but why go with the SLBBM over SLANQ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparticle*
> 
> My understanding is that you can use the C0 10676 CPU's but need the correct microcodes 10676 not 1067a. See my post above. Obviously the E0 stepping CPU's are newer and superior.
> 
> Cheers
> Spart


cheers mate


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> thanks for the advice mate but why go with the SLBBM over SLANQ?


Intel almost always, if not always, makes two generations of the same model series.
The initial and one improved to the bits.
The later is usually better in overclocking, except of any other minor changes and fixes.

So in the same price prefer the later stepping, the SLBBM.
If the price difference is huge then go for the SLANQ.
But make sure you don`t buy a SLANQ while it was advertised as SLBBM...


----------



## Arxontas

C0 stepping chips are older, less efficient, overclock less, require more voltage, consume more power and as a result produce more heat as well.

E0 chips are newer (1 year newer), more efficient, overclock more, require less voltage, consume less power and produce less heat.


----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Intel almost always, if not always, makes two generations of the same model series.
> The initial and one improved to the bits.
> The later is usually better in overclocking, except of any other minor changes and fixes.
> 
> So in the same price prefer the later stepping, the SLBBM.
> If the price difference is huge then go for the SLANQ.
> But make sure you don`t buy a SLANQ while it was advertised as SLBBM...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> C0 stepping chips are older, less efficient, overclock less, require more voltage, consume more power and as a result produce more heat as well.
> 
> E0 chips are newer (1 year newer), more efficient, overclock more, require less voltage, consume less power and produce less heat.


thanks for info and rep+ for you both


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Well, yes, Xeon prices have been raised. Unfortunately they have.
> BUT
> Look at how much cheaper still they are than an inferior Q9450/Q9550.
> BUT
> To give you an idea I have sold a
> Q6600 B3 for $61.5
> Q6600 G0 for $71.5
> and a L5420... for $71.5
> Which is far superior, faster, cooler, power efficient.
> I understand that a Q6600 is a direct fit, requiring the least user effort and far easier upgrade, but another beast a Q6600 and another a L5420.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A E5440/E5450/X5450 will do 3.8-4Ghz with ease assuming you have a mobo of 420+FSB, a Q9450/Q9550 not so easy.


Are you doing drugs? The Xeons are higher binned and people are getting 4.x to 4.6 on air cooling and AIOs... unless you mean certain xeons but, from all accounts i've been seeing great clocks and performance.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Are you doing drugs? The Xeons are higher binned and people are getting 4.x to 4.6 on air cooling and AIOs... unless you mean certain xeons but, from all accounts i've been seeing great clocks and performance.


I don`t taste much your kind of expression but anyway.
I can leave you suggest a Xeon can do 4.6Ghz, it is safer for me to leave that on you.
I like to propose things closer to earth, things that can be achievable, not dreaming around. I cant follow this, sorry.


----------



## bujyako

Please can you help me , i need into the microcodes in my bios but i havent space sufficient.

This is my bios , and hte microcodes of my X5450 C0

.

lga771_microcodes.zip 16k .zip file


Commando-ASUS-1901.zip 816k .zip file


Best regards.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> I don`t taste much your kind of expression but anyway.
> I can leave you suggest a Xeon can do 4.6Ghz, it is safer for me to leave that on you.
> I like to propose things closer to earth, things that can be achievable, not dreaming around. I cant follow this, sorry.


go to thoe other thread people have CPU-Z validate pages to proove it.


----------



## sparticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> You`re welcome.
> I had a L5420 C0 that could run 0.952V
> Now I run a L5430 E0 that can run at 0.992V
> Still impressive.
> I kept the L5430 as I don`t like changing cpus a lot. I have changed quite a few times the cpu in this mobo, I don`t want to stress the socket pins.
> I don`t know about the Striker but after having more than 10 Xeons I know that not all grapes are the same.
> Some pieces are better than other.
> Start with a safe and wise move, choosing the right model it covers your needs.
> You get what you paid for.
> X5450, E5462, E5472, are -or should be- cheaper as they are inferior to E5450, E5440
> 
> Well, not all cases are the same. So a E5472 is an excellent choice for one who does not overclock.
> It is time you get a decent system then.
> A SILENT one.
> With your L5430 you should run almost fanless.
> My E5450 4Ghz 1.176V runs on a Zalman CNPS-10X Optima at lowest fan speed. While an X5450 4Ghz 1.325V needed a lot of rpm.
> As long as you don`t want to get the max of a cpu then it will be a very easy thing to achieve with a Xeon, system be Silent.
> 
> All you need to remember is for 5400 series, any of them, you need those:
> cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin


Hey thanks for the info. Do you know what the different platform codes represent?

Having some issues trying to insert the microcodes into the latest 0901 Bios for the Asus Striker II NSE. I have a modded one that was kindly posted on this forum, but wanted to do it myself and replicate what had been done. I followed the guides to the letter but I cannot get any of the codes added even though no errors from CBROM etc.

Cheers
Spart


----------



## patentman

I just replicated the award mod bios procedure using cbrom195 and it seems it works on the 0901 bios of the Asus Striker II NSE.

Code:



Code:


** Micro Code Information **
Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID
------------------+--------------------+--------------------+------------------
PGA423 2C   0F25  |  SLOT1  17   0F34  |  SLOT1  17   0F41  |  SLOT1  05   0F43
SLOT1  06   0F44  |  SLOT1  03   0F47  |  SLOT1  04   0F4A  |  SLOT1  03   0F49
SLOT1  04   0F64  |  SLOT1  0A   0F32  |  SLOT1  02   0F37  |  SLOT1  05   0F60
PGA478 07   0F61  |  PGA478 0F   0F62  |  PGA478 0B   0F65  |  SLOT1  A3   06FD
SLOT1  B6   06FB  |  SLOT1  82   06F9  |  PPGA   68   06F7  |  SLOT1  CB   06F6
SLOT1  5A   06F2  |  SLOT1  33   06F5  |  SLOT1  33   06F5  |  SLOT1  26   06F4
SLOT1  38   0661  |  SLOT1  04   0660  |  SLOT2  06   0671  |  SLOT1  06   0671
PPGA   06   0671  |  SLOT1  0C   0676  |  PPGA   0B   0676  |  PPGA   05   0677
SLOT1  07   067A  |  PPGA   B6   06FB  |  SLOT2  0F   0676  |  SLOT1  0F   0676
SLOT1  0B   067A  |

 AsusStrikerIINSEXeon5400.zip 819k .zip file


You can compare the bios you already have to this one. If the same procedure was involved then _I think_ both bioses must have the same checksum. So then you`ll know if something different was modified or not.
Use md5 http://www.nero.com/eng/support/service/md5-checksum.php


----------



## sparticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> I just replicated the award mod bios procedure using cbrom195 and it seems it works on the 0901 bios of the Asus Striker II NSE.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ** Micro Code Information **
> Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID
> ------------------+--------------------+--------------------+------------------
> PGA423 2C   0F25  |  SLOT1  17   0F34  |  SLOT1  17   0F41  |  SLOT1  05   0F43
> SLOT1  06   0F44  |  SLOT1  03   0F47  |  SLOT1  04   0F4A  |  SLOT1  03   0F49
> SLOT1  04   0F64  |  SLOT1  0A   0F32  |  SLOT1  02   0F37  |  SLOT1  05   0F60
> PGA478 07   0F61  |  PGA478 0F   0F62  |  PGA478 0B   0F65  |  SLOT1  A3   06FD
> SLOT1  B6   06FB  |  SLOT1  82   06F9  |  PPGA   68   06F7  |  SLOT1  CB   06F6
> SLOT1  5A   06F2  |  SLOT1  33   06F5  |  SLOT1  33   06F5  |  SLOT1  26   06F4
> SLOT1  38   0661  |  SLOT1  04   0660  |  SLOT2  06   0671  |  SLOT1  06   0671
> PPGA   06   0671  |  SLOT1  0C   0676  |  PPGA   0B   0676  |  PPGA   05   0677
> SLOT1  07   067A  |  PPGA   B6   06FB  |  SLOT2  0F   0676  |  SLOT1  0F   0676
> SLOT1  0B   067A  |
> 
> AsusStrikerIINSEXeon5400.zip 819k .zip file
> 
> 
> You can compare the bios you already have to this one. If the same procedure was involved then _I think_ both bioses must have the same checksum. So then you`ll know if something different was modified or not.
> Use md5 http://www.nero.com/eng/support/service/md5-checksum.php


Thanks for this. I cannot get this to work at all. Maybe its because I am using a Windows 7 VM install. I don't have a physical install. I can't see why that would be the case, but can't really see any other logical conclusion!

I am using this process http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/860#post_21383296

I have all the files in the same directory so no path issues etc. The commands all work perfectly and suggest that everything worked perfectly, the codes are added to ncpucode.bin. However after running the final

F:\Xeon>cbrom195.exe 0901.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN

afterwards the BIOS shows no additional Microcodes added. The last three being the key ones.

Any suggestions as to why this process would not work on a VM?

Cheers
Spart


----------



## sparticle

Just an update on flashing BIOS/Firmware using Linux: I am using Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS

I flashed the modified Asus Striker II NSE 0901 bios directly using Linux flashrom utility. Makes the process trivial. http://flashrom.org/Flashrom

Was as simple as

sudo apt-get install flashrom

sudo flashrom -h

Display Flashrom help

sudo flashrom --verbose

Probes the motherboard for BIOS controller chip and reports findings.

sudo flashrom --verbose -r oldbios.bin

Reads and saves the current BIOS to a file

sudo flashrom --verbose -v oldbios.bin

Verifies the current BIOS with the file oldbios.bin

sudo flashrom --verbose -w newbios.bin

Writes and verifies new BIOS to Flash Rom

sudo flashrom --verbose -v newbios.bin

And finally for sanity checking verifies the current BIOS with the file newbios.bin

Awesome tool. So simple compared to messing about with DOS USB sticks etc.

Obviously if it does not find a valid flash controller that it understands you can use the traditional methods.

Hope other users find this helpful.

Cheers
Spart


----------



## patentman

useful info
+1


----------



## alacrity

Anybody notice any power savings with the L5420 or other 50w Xeons? Compared to my Q8300 with a Kill-A-Watt, the power savings are negligible.

Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L v1.0 F9 BIOS Settings with Xeon microcode added.
(4) 2gb DDR2 800 dimms, GeForce GT610 video card.
SSE4.1 and VT-x extensions are seen in CPU-Z after BIOS modded.

CPUs:
2.5ghz L5420 50w tdp
2.5ghz Q8300 95w tdp

77w idle / 141w prime95 L5420
77w idle / 150w prime95 Q8300


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alacrity*
> 
> Anybody notice any power savings with the L5420 or other 50w Xeons? Compared to my Q8300 with a Kill-A-Watt, the power savings are negligible.
> 
> Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L v1.0 F9 BIOS Settings with Xeon microcode added.
> (4) 2gb DDR2 800 dimms, GeForce GT610 video card.
> SSE4.1 and VT-x extensions are seen in CPU-Z after BIOS modded.
> 
> CPUs:
> 2.5ghz L5420 50w tdp
> 2.5ghz Q8300 95w tdp
> 
> 77w idle / 141w prime95 L5420
> 77w idle / 150w prime95 Q8300


Well, TDP has been misinterpreted.
TDP stands for Thermal Design Power and has no direct relation to actual power consumption.
TDP is a kind of power efficiency class. So you can know if your mobo supports this class and what heatsink you should be using.
A 80W TDP E5410 E0 with a 80W TDP E5450 C0 for example belong to the same TDP, the same class. But will not consume the same.
A 80W TDP cpu can consume as little as 55W, up to 80W or a little more (than 80W) as TDP stands for the thermal (output) design.

Your Q8300 is a low end model, with little cache, the 1/3 of the L5420.
Also it runs at the same Mhz as the L5420.
So it should consume about the same or a little less. But as it is a low end model it consumes more, as lower quality chips are set to run at higher VID.

Vcore has direct affection to actual power consumption.
Vcore has direct affection to actual heat dissipation.
Vcore has direct affection to actual heatsink requirement, thus relation to noise output.

You can see here my measurements.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1427554/official-775-to-771-mod-club/140#post_21826783

*I take very seriously the power consumption, the heat dissipation and the noise level.
A LOT more than overclocking.
Overclocking is an easy thing, the real thing is to have a fast system that does not consume, does not heat up the room so to need airconditioning, and does not make you headache out of noisy environment.
This is a success, not just fancy Mhz screenshots and pointless benchmarks so to feel better*

This is the reason I don`t favor much the X series.
This the reason I don`t OC with lots of Vcore and I appreciate finding a good piece of a cpu that can be fast but with low Vcore.
Well, I also don`t OC with high Vcore not to degrade the cpu, the motherboard and the PSU in addition, that`s another serious reason.

So...
Undervolt your L5420.


----------



## patentman

See if your L5420 can do under 1.000V

My L5420 C0 did this:




Look at the uptime.








Even though it is a C0 it is a very good piece of L5420s

My E5440 E0






Soon I`ll test some E0 E5450s


----------



## RomSzas

Hello!
I have the same problem like *sparticle*.

I am using this process http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/860#post_21383296

I have all the files in the same directory so no path issues etc. The commands all work perfectly and suggest that everything worked perfectly, the codes are added to ncpucode.bin. However after running the final instruction

*cbrom195.exe 0901.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN*

afterwards the BIOS shows *no additional Microcodes added*. The last three being the key ones.
All commands I paste from instruction to Total Commander. I tried on Windows XP and 7, on partition FAT and NTSF - the same results.

Please for any suggestions as to why this process doesn't work for me?

I have *EVGA 680i SLI* ver. AR motherboard. Bios *NF68_P33* is from http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=718378.

Mayby Somebody can help me or send me modified bios NF68_P33 for EVGA, Please.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RomSzas*
> 
> afterwards the BIOS shows *no additional Microcodes added*. The last three being the key ones.
> All commands I paste from instruction to Total Commander. I tried on Windows XP and 7, on partition FAT and NTSF - the same results.
> 
> Please for any suggestions as to why this process doesn't work for me?
> 
> I have *EVGA 680i SLI* ver. AR motherboard. Bios *NF68_P33* is from http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=718378.


I got an error of larger size that can fitted into this bios.
"NF68_P33.BIN have not enough space for adding ROM. (Over 3A78h bytes) "
So I used another good working NCPUCODE.BIN that has integrated Xeon 5400 microcodes.
It should work OK but use at your own risk as this NCPUCODE.BIN comes from a gigabyte modded bios.

NF68_P33_Xeon.zip 418k .zip file


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> There are 2 things however. there do exist socket 478 motherboards with PCIe and DDR2, i'm making a build log on one. not only can it run HD youtube which is un heard of for a Pentium 4 it's can also run Far Cry 3 blood dragon at 30 fps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there also exists a CPU adapter for socket 478, a socket 478 to 479 adapter that lets you run Pentium M CPUs on a select few Asus Motherboards i also have one of those too.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1399202/skt-478-pentium-4-to-skt-479-pentium-m-upgrade
> 
> I guess i just thought it was interesting. it's worth noting i think those 775 to 478 adapters were way cheaper at first.


Hi cdoublejj,
did you even fully read my post? I already mentioned that ASUS CT-479 adapter and that I bought one back in 2005 and that I still have that system. But thanks for the info








I never saw one of that 478 to 775 before but I also think like you said that at the time they were released they were a lot cheaper.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> What kind of a Pentium 4 is that? Does it run overclocked at 12 GHz?
> 
> I am asking b/c my Northwood [email protected] can barely run WoW Vanilla @ 1024Χ768 @ around 15 FPS, all settings at lowest and most eye candy off (i.e. everything that allows an "off" option" set to "off").
> 
> I imagine that in order for it to run Far Cry at 30 FPS...:
> 
> a. Far Cry should run at 320X480 resolution (Amiga 500 [email protected] colours palette /w Blitter)
> b. Or, my P4 should be overclocked at 12 GHz or so.
> 
> ...


Like he said games still mainly depend on GPU power, so if your board has an PCI-E Slot you can still put that little Titan Z / Titan Black / R9-290X or 780Ti Black in there and benefit of it. How much is very different from game to game. Some will run like **** if you only have a single core or a generally slow CPU but some will run quite good. So of course you will limit these cards a lot but I bet that with a quite decent card you still can play some newer games with a fast Pentium 4.
But in case of Far Cry 3 I also doubt that he could get 25-30 FPS with that regular P4, for one reason that FC3 doesn't run on a single core (but I am not sure if it works with a single core with HT) and for the other reason that the Dunia Engine used in FC3 scales quite good from two up to 4 cores and even more and with a higher resolution and high details you need a good CPU and GPU to get more than 30 FPS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Are you doing drugs? The Xeons are higher binned and people are getting 4.x to 4.6 on air cooling and AIOs... unless you mean certain xeons but, from all accounts i've been seeing great clocks and performance.


I wouldn't count on getting 4+ GHz with all these Xeons on every board. 3.8 - 4.0 GHz is a more realistic assumption. And for all that CPU-Z validate screens out there, I wouldn't take that as a measurement on how good these cpus are in general. And who knows if these systems are stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alacrity*
> 
> Anybody notice any power savings with the L5420 or other 50w Xeons? Compared to my Q8300 with a Kill-A-Watt, the power savings are negligible.
> 
> Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L v1.0 F9 BIOS Settings with Xeon microcode added.
> (4) 2gb DDR2 800 dimms, GeForce GT610 video card.
> SSE4.1 and VT-x extensions are seen in CPU-Z after BIOS modded.
> 
> CPUs:
> 2.5ghz L5420 50w tdp
> 2.5ghz Q8300 95w tdp
> 
> 77w idle / 141w prime95 L5420
> 77w idle / 150w prime95 Q8300


As patentman already said, these are quite different models. The L5420 has 2 x 6MB cache whereas the Q8300 only has 2 x 2MB. That 12MB cache of the L5420 takes up a lot of space and transistor count on the DIE and needs some power too. The TDP is a rating mainly used for mainboard compatibility. That should be the maximum Watt the CPU _could_ use if it is run on full load. But it doesn't mean that it has to use that much. The VID of the CPUs differ within a range that intel states. In case of that Q8300 you could get a cpu that needs almost 95W under full load but I guess most of them will need around 50-60W. In case of these L5420 it seems like intel selected only the ones with a low voltage to stay under 50W so I guess these L5420 will all need around 40-50W under full load.
And after all intel seems to put that TDP over some cpu models with different speeds like the 95W TDP from Q8300 up to the Q9650. But it should be quite clear that it should overall raise from the lowest to the highest model in general.


----------



## cdoublejj

i'd think we would know if they aren't stable. keep in mind Intel more than likely saved the highest bins for Xeons since they are for servers and need to be the most stabilist CPUs possible since in a lot of cases they run 100% there entire working lives depending on the application.

At the very least they are better than Q9000 series if not for price alone.









Yeah overclocking is NEVER guaranteed. However i'm seeing 4.0 fairly often over there in the sister thread or so i thought/think.


----------



## takkaros

Hey guys! I've read most pages of this thread! I've ordered an E5420 because I couldn't find the SLBBM E5450 I wanted for cheap. Today I noticed a new listing of E5450s so I ordered one as well!







Can someone safely mod my MB Bios with the microcodes please? I have done it myself already, but it's the only s775 MB I have and I am afraid of flashing it! I current;y use a modded bios , so if someone could add the mcodes for me it would be awesome! Download link is here (taken from xtremesystems thread ) .Thank you!

*P5Q non Pro*


----------



## patentman

Hi takkaros.
Are you Greek? That`s what the username points out.
Είσαι Έλληνας;
Anyway, if you are PM me. I can assist you better in Greek.

I see you prefer a modded bios over the official.
I could mod it, Asus intel chipset bios mods so nicely but I will not. At least won`t upload it in public as a modded bios may not work the same in every situation. I think the Raid Option Rom is also modded.
So if memory table is changed and a user finds his system be unstable after the Xeon upgrade then he will think it is the Xeon and not the modded bios` fault.

If you like the official bios with Xeon microcodes then here you are:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> P5Q Xeon 5400 mod bios
> 
> P5Q-ASUS-2209-XEON5400.zip 701k .zip file


----------



## takkaros

Γεια σου φίλε!
Hello! I just PM'd you! The specific bios was modded long after the official support of ASUS, in memory of the P5Q motherboards!

"* Better CPU clocking
* Better stability
* Increased FSB limits" ( quotted )

Owners of P5Q and viariants should check it out


----------



## patentman

Yes, I`m aware of those modded bios.
But I would only recommend them after someone does the Xeon upgrade.
As he may get unstable out of the bios and not out of the cpu change.

I have modded myself some bios changing the Option Roms, did not saw any better perf difference in RAID.
My mem can run at more than 1157 5-5-5-15 so no need there too.

Anyway, I`ll mod it and send it by PM.


----------



## takkaros

Couldn't agree more! It's better to try with the original bios/settings when booting a new installation.
I will wait for the PM. Thank you very much!


----------



## RomSzas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> I got an error of larger size that can fitted into this bios.
> "NF68_P33.BIN have not enough space for adding ROM. (Over 3A78h bytes) "
> So I used another good working NCPUCODE.BIN that has integrated Xeon 5400 microcodes.
> It should work OK but use at your own risk as this NCPUCODE.BIN comes from a gigabyte modded bios.
> 
> NF68_P33_Xeon.zip 418k .zip file


*Thank You Very Much!.*
I had update your bios (with your XENON modifications) but no positive effect.
Computer recognized XEON in bios (I tried two xeonos E5420 and X5450) but when windows XP is starting - (before turning GUI) rebooting.
I tried to clean install WIn7 64bit - no positive efect to. Crashing after about 30 second of instalations.
The same effect is on oryginal bios P33 from EVGA.
On the processor Q8200 - everything is OK.
I tried run Linux Knoppix Live CD - but crushing after 30 seconds.
Something still missing in modified bios, I think.

(Sorry for my bad English)


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Have you tried using another sticker on the Xeon?


----------



## RomSzas

Yes. I have a separate stiker on any XEONS.


----------



## bujyako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bujyako*
> 
> Please can you help me , i need into the microcodes in my bios but i havent space sufficient.
> 
> This is my bios , and hte microcodes of my X5450 C0
> 
> .
> 
> lga771_microcodes.zip 16k .zip file
> 
> 
> Commando-ASUS-1901.zip 816k .zip file
> 
> 
> Best regards.


----------



## Arxontas

How will you run a S771 Xeon on a motherboard that only supports 1066 FSB? S771 Xeons come with 1333 FSB minimum.

The only S771 Xeon which supports a 1066 MHz is [email protected] GHz. I am not sure it's even worth it.


----------



## bujyako

Yes is true, i check only the is compatiliby with processor of 45nm.

I think is imposible run in my motherboard.


----------



## patentman

I`m a bit busy at the moment and so can`t respond to some previous messages that I wanted to.

As for bujyako I`ll see what I can do to your bios and I`ll also check your mobo. It it does not support 333FSB through overclocking then you can still use Xeon E5300 series.


----------



## Bucho

@bujyako
Your board DOES support FSB 333MHz CPUs, but only through overclocking and the beta BIOS (the 1901 one you posted seems to be the latest beta one)
The P965 chipset was supposed to only support 266MHz FSB but in most of the cases it does more and the Commando should be a pretty good OC board (for P965 standards).

The xeon should/could run out of the box on that board but the mircocode update does not hurt.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bujyako*
> 
> Please can you help me , i need into the microcodes in my bios but i havent space sufficient.
> 
> This is my bios , and hte microcodes of my X5450 C0
> 
> .
> 
> lga771_microcodes.zip 16k .zip file
> 
> 
> Commando-ASUS-1901.zip 816k .zip file
> 
> 
> Best regards.


I modded the bios adding microcodes for both the 5300 & 5400 Xeon series.

commando-asus-1901-xeon53005400.zip 800k .zip file


----------



## bujyako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> I modded the bios adding microcodes for both the 5300 & 5400 Xeon series.
> 
> commando-asus-1901-xeon53005400.zip 800k .zip file


Thanks Patentman.


----------



## bujyako

Hi Bucho

i stand the only alternative is enter the bios and oc the fsb to 333 and put the xeon X5450 ( And have a lot of lucky )

Yes this motherboard with chipset 965p is very good for overclock.

Thanks Bucho.


----------



## gagarin77

Working mod confirmation:
mobo: MSI P45 Neo2
CPU: Xeon E5450 C0

Note: mobo has 4MB size AMI BIOS. Edited it with standard MMTool (for non UEFI bioses). Patching required method with donor for whole microcode table.

BTW
I sold X5482 to a guy with Asus MAXIMUS II FORMULA
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_II_FORMULA/
This Xeon was running fine on my P5Q3 Deluxe (all AUTO with C1E and SpeedStep Enabled), but he told me that he is experiencing BSODs and it is unstable. Any ideas? So far I told him to turn off C1E and SpeedStep and I'm waiting for his response. Ofc, bios patched with microcodes.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Working mod confirmation:
> mobo: MSI P45 Neo2
> CPU: Xeon E5450 C0
> 
> Note: mobo has 4MB size AMI BIOS. Edited it with standard MMTool (for non UEFI bioses). Patching required method with donor for whole microcode table.
> 
> BTW
> I sold X5482 to a guy with Asus MAXIMUS II FORMULA
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_II_FORMULA/
> This Xeon was running fine on my P5Q3 Deluxe (all AUTO with C1E and SpeedStep Enabled), but he told me that he is experiencing BSODs and it is unstable. Any ideas? So far I told him to turn off C1E and SpeedStep and I'm waiting for his response. Ofc, bios patched with microcodes.


Ask him to tell you the exact BSOD codes he is getting.

I suspect low RAM voltage or bad overclock to be the culprit but we can't know for sure until he tells you the exact BSOD codes.


----------



## kikice13

Hi , Can anyone helpme modding my Bios Rom? , the Mobo is Asus Maximus Formula X38 and the Cpu is the Xeon X3323 2.5 Ghz

The bios :

MAXIMUS-ASUS-Formula-1403.zip 823k .zip file


Please Help Me!

The Cpu is working right now with my mobo


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> BTW
> I sold X5482 to a guy with Asus MAXIMUS II FORMULA
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_II_FORMULA/
> This Xeon was running fine on my P5Q3 Deluxe (all AUTO with C1E and SpeedStep Enabled), but he told me that he is experiencing BSODs and it is unstable. Any ideas? So far I told him to turn off C1E and SpeedStep and I'm waiting for his response. Ofc, bios patched with microcodes.


As Arxontas said memory is more likely the culprit.
Tell him to run memtest86+ for at least 10 cycles. There`s a bootable USB stick version in the memtest86+ download section.

There are a few more.
Tell him to write down the bios settings, especially SATA configured as AHCI/RAID/IDE, first boot device, disabled onboard devices, etc.
Then load setup defaults, save and exit.
Then and without having got into windows, immediately as soon as mobo POSTs, go into bios and set SATA configured as AHCI/RAID/IDE, first boot device and he makes sure he enables the ACPI 2.0 Support that is disabled by default.
Having upgrading to a bios does not mean the motherboard runs at fresh settings. Always do a load setup defaults. Preferably before changing the cpu and right afterwards.

Then there is the thermal paste / heatsink. Especially if he uses a stock Intel heatsink the locking rods may not have locked. Or he has not used new thermal paste or uses a 45nm Dual Core heatsink.

He makes sure he has plugged the EPS+12V 4pin.

Windows XP and windows Vista users should go to the device manager, uninstall all processors then reboot. Of course the OS must be updated.

He must try a Linux Live DVD so he makes sure his windows installation is in good shape and is not making the problem.

If still fails then he must check the socket tabs, may not be clear enough and/or for bent socket pins.


----------



## gagarin77

@Arxontas & patentman
Here is additional info on situation with X5482

His setup:
RAM: G.Skill F2-8800CL5 (he claimed they are running @800)
PSU: Be Quiet 850W

I have sent him an instruction on this modification and one step is to write down BIOS settings with special attention to SATA configuration (AHCI/IDE/RAID). But I have no way to confirm if he followed it.

And this is exactly what he written me the first time:

Flashed Bios on c2d, it went good, mobo working fine with c2d (I think he has E8500). Than intalled Xeon and loaded bios defaults. Started windows everything seemed o.k.. Than OS (win 7) started driver installation for new CPU and BSOD occurred. After reboot BSODS when Windows was starting. Than he thought that this is problem with old system and installed a new one on another drive. But the installation hanged on white progress bar.

Than he switched to c2d and send me a message asking for help.

My reply:

Please load default Bios settings again and check if everything is as it should be. If that doesn't help try turning off the following settings:
C1E
SpeedStep
intel C-State
Load-Line Calibration (I had problems with this enabled)

AI clock twister set on lighter

If this doesn't help try lowering cpu speed. Set FSB on 333 (1333 effective). There is also a possibility that CPU requires a little more voltage than mobo is loading. Try 1,160-1,3V (I had it on 1,16 on AUTO). It may be a RAM related problem - try different divider, lowering frequency, loosening the timings and setting higher voltage. Than I asked for his PC setup.

I will tell him to run memtest from usb


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @Arxontas & patentman
> Here is additional info on situation with X5482
> 
> His setup:
> RAM: G.Skill F2-8800CL5 (he claimed they are running @800)
> PSU: Be Quiet 850W
> 
> I have sent him an instruction on this modification and one step is to write down BIOS settings with special attention to SATA configuration (AHCI/IDE/RAID). But I have no way to confirm if he followed it.
> 
> And this is exactly what he written me the first time:
> 
> Flashed Bios on c2d, it went good, mobo working fine with c2d (I think he has E8500). Than intalled Xeon and loaded bios defaults. Started windows everything seemed o.k.. Than OS (win 7) started driver installation for new CPU and BSOD occurred. After reboot BSODS when Windows was starting. Than he thought that this is problem with old system and installed a new one on another drive. But the installation hanged on white progress bar.
> 
> Than he switched to c2d and send me a message asking for help.
> 
> My reply:
> 
> Please load default Bios settings again and check if everything is as it should be. If that doesn't help try turning off the following settings:
> C1E
> SpeedStep
> intel C-State
> Load-Line Calibration (I had problems with this enabled)
> 
> AI clock twister set on lighter
> 
> If this doesn't help try lowering cpu speed. Set FSB on 333 (1333 effective). There is also a possibility that CPU requires a little more voltage than mobo is loading. Try 1,160-1,3V (I had it on 1,16 on AUTO). It may be a RAM related problem - try different divider, lowering frequency, loosening the timings and setting higher voltage. Than I asked for his PC setup.
> 
> I will tell him to run memtest from usb


maybe a bug with the modded bios? messed up micro code?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> maybe a bug with the modded bios? messed up micro code?


doubt it, I patched microcodes myself. AMI bios, it went well with standard method (cpu table was o.k.). I think it has same bios chips as my P5Q3 - 2MB size.

he is currently trying settings from my message, I will post his results.

Edit

He called me and it turned out that nothing seems working. it doesn't even post on settings other than auto. Once OS was fully loaded and some program showed him 2 cores instead of 4 !!!
Now he will bring his PC to my place and I will try his setup with X5450.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> doubt it, I patched microcodes myself. AMI bios, it went well with standard method (cpu table was o.k.). I think it has same bios chips as my P5Q3 - 2MB size.
> 
> he is currently trying settings from my message, I will post his results.
> 
> Edit
> 
> He called me and it turned out that nothing seems working. it doesn't even post on settings other than auto. Once OS was fully loaded and some program showed him 2 cores instead of 4 !!!
> Now he will bring his PC to my place and I will try his setup with X5450.


flash back to stock and see how it behaves with his chip. it won't kill you try it.


----------



## gagarin77

X5482 on MAXIMUS II FORMULA - story continuation

So he brought whole PC with him and we tested everything that I could think of. Socked looked o.k I didn't noticed any pins that are bent.
turned off C1E & rest of staff, set voltages, and timings manually still BSODs with random number, I didn't noted numbers because there was different almost every time it occurred. Anyway RAM wasn't the issue as we tested also on my DDR2 Goodram 800 CL6 (it is more of a generic RAM). So when we started to play with different RAM slots with only 1 module (channel B slot 1) windows booted.. and worked fine, but only 2 threads were available, prime95 was running o.k. but only showing 2 cores!







You don't see that everyday! All settings left on AUTO.
So than I installed X5482 once again on my P5Q3 DLX and it was running o.k. as expected.
Than I installed X5450 on his mobo and it was working with his RAM, all settings on default AUTO. Showing 4 cores in CPU-Z, but when we tried to run prime95 it almost immediately started showing errors. So it wasn't 100% stable, just a little better than X5482. Same with Goodram. We flashed BIOS again, but it didn't changed the situation. Also there are confirmations of X5450 working fine on the same model.
We have came to a conclusion that his mobo is damaged in some way (my best guess is NB because RAM didn't worked in every slot). Under normal circumstances on his E8500 it runs o.k. but with quads installed something is stressed more (even more with FSB 1600) and it gives out. Than he remembered that years ago when he bought this Maximus it wasn't new but 2 months old and probably the previous owner did something that it really deserved selling so fast. As I said earlier my best guess it was played with voltage jumpers for extreme overclocking and NB was damaged.


----------



## zmic

Hello, recently I bought a an e5450 and decided to try it out with GA-EP45-UD3. Did the stuff that was written on the first page and here are the results:

  

I was wondering about the temperatures. Do I have to set offset in Core Temp to -15 to get proper readings or do I set Tj. Max somewhere else. Also does everything else looks ok?


----------



## kikice13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikice13*
> 
> Hi , Can anyone help me modding my Bios Rom? , the Mobo is Asus Maximus Formula X38 and the Cpu is the Xeon X3323 2.5 Ghz
> 
> The bios :
> 
> MAXIMUS-ASUS-Formula-1403.zip 823k .zip file
> 
> 
> Please Help Me!
> 
> The Cpu is working right now with my mobo


anyone can help me ?, i keep trying , but the bios keep saying "there is a know Cpu , a Bios update is necessary to unleash the full power of the cpu !"


----------



## mpyusko

I followed the directions and got a E5450 up and running on a Asus P5G41T-M/CSM. It runs great and stable for the most part, but when I start crunching with BOINC or running 3DMark or something intense along that line, I get BSOD's or general freezing. Heat is not an issue since it is liquid cooled with a Corsair H60 and doesn't make it past 40C. I was thinking memory voltage, but I'm not sure.

History....

Began life as a Pentium Dual-Core E6700 (1066). Ran most the time at 10% OC profile. Sometimes up to 15%. I have 8GB of Kingston DDR3 1333 RAM. Has never been run at 1333 until now. Mobo has never been run at 1333 until now. Memtest86+ runs indefinitely with no errors or lock-ups.

I just bought a Asrock G41C-GS to put the old E6700 in for the kids. I'm wondering if I should do the MOD to that and run the Xeon on the Asrock mobo instead, but I'm concerned it doesn't have room to OC, like my Asus board does.

It only gives me issues, gaming, crunching, and benchmarking. Normal productivity stuff runs fine.

Thoughts?


----------



## RKDxpress

Zmic: I have the same board but with a x5460. Your stuff looks good, set your tJ max to 85% (-15%) HaVe fun overclocking from here!


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> X5482 on MAXIMUS II FORMULA - story continuation
> 
> So he brought whole PC with him and we tested everything that I could think of. Socked looked o.k I didn't noticed any pins that are bent.
> turned off C1E & rest of staff, set voltages, and timings manually still BSODs with random number, I didn't noted numbers because there was different almost every time it occurred. Anyway RAM wasn't the issue as we tested also on my DDR2 Goodram 800 CL6 (it is more of a generic RAM). So when we started to play with different RAM slots with only 1 module (channel B slot 1) windows booted.. and worked fine, but only 2 threads were available, prime95 was running o.k. but only showing 2 cores!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see that everyday! All settings left on AUTO.
> So than I installed X5482 once again on my P5Q3 DLX and it was running o.k. as expected.
> Than I installed X5450 on his mobo and it was working with his RAM, all settings on default AUTO. Showing 4 cores in CPU-Z, but when we tried to run prime95 it almost immediately started showing errors. So it wasn't 100% stable, just a little better than X5482. Same with Goodram. We flashed BIOS again, but it didn't changed the situation. Also there are confirmations of X5450 working fine on the same model.
> We have came to a conclusion that his mobo is damaged in some way (my best guess is NB because RAM didn't worked in every slot). Under normal circumstances on his E8500 it runs o.k. but with quads installed something is stressed more (even more with FSB 1600) and it gives out. Than he remembered that years ago when he bought this Maximus it wasn't new but 2 months old and probably the previous owner did something that it really deserved selling so fast. As I said earlier my best guess it was played with voltage jumpers for extreme overclocking and NB was damaged.


when you reflashed the bios was it the factory bios? because if it wasn't you can't know till you try it with the factory bios. you ASSUME the bios you modded is all correct but, in reality if if you modded it perfectly there SO MANY things that could happen the file like corruption from the time you modded it to the time you flashed his board. However i think you might be right it might just be the board as old as the 775 boards are getting some of the capacitors go bad with visible indicators due to age, no that i'm saying that it very may be it was damaged by previous owner but, these are thing to think about.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> I followed the directions and got a E5450 up and running on a Asus P5G41T-M/CSM. It runs great and stable for the most part, but when I start crunching with BOINC or running 3DMark or something intense along that line, I get BSOD's or general freezing. Heat is not an issue since it is liquid cooled with a Corsair H60 and doesn't make it past 40C. I was thinking memory voltage, but I'm not sure.
> 
> History....
> 
> Began life as a Pentium Dual-Core E6700 (1066). Ran most the time at 10% OC profile. Sometimes up to 15%. I have 8GB of Kingston DDR3 1333 RAM. Has never been run at 1333 until now. Mobo has never been run at 1333 until now. Memtest86+ runs indefinitely with no errors or lock-ups.
> 
> I just bought a Asrock G41C-GS to put the old E6700 in for the kids. I'm wondering if I should do the MOD to that and run the Xeon on the Asrock mobo instead, but I'm concerned it doesn't have room to OC, like my Asus board does.
> 
> It only gives me issues, gaming, crunching, and benchmarking. Normal productivity stuff runs fine.
> 
> Thoughts?


G41s don't overclock very well, I'd just run stock, 10% isn't worth it.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> when you reflashed the bios was it the factory bios? because if it wasn't you can't know till you try it with the factory bios. you ASSUME the bios you modded is all correct but, in reality if if you modded it perfectly there SO MANY things that could happen the file like corruption from the time you modded it to the time you flashed his board. However i think you might be right it might just be the board as old as the 775 boards are getting some of the capacitors go bad with visible indicators due to age, no that i'm saying that it very may be it was damaged by previous owner but, these are thing to think about.


For the second time I flashed Bios with microcodes, but I couldn't find the one I did earlier on my HDD so I downloaded official bios and patched it again.
I will just say that some people are crazy. I saw a video on yt with a guy making an OC of Q9550 on P5Q3 vanilla mobo and he had NB at 1,60V. Stock voltage is 1,1V for P45. I thought that such voltage requires at least water cooling, but he doesn't even have a fan on NB radiator and claims it is 24/7 setup


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> For the second time I flashed Bios with microcodes, but I couldn't find the one I did earlier on my HDD so I downloaded official bios and patched it again.
> I will just say that some people are crazy. I saw a video on yt with a guy making an OC of Q9550 on P5Q3 vanilla mobo and he had NB at 1,60V. Stock voltage is 1,1V for P45. I thought that such voltage requires at least water cooling, but he doesn't even have a fan on NB radiator and claims it is 24/7 setup


but, you didn't see what happened to the official undmodded bios, how do you that some weird single tiny bit wasn't being over written that was causing some weird bug in the bios that skewed or corrupted the microcode when being read by the OS cause the os to try and set up fora CPU that that doesn't exist cause it missed that microcode due to a weird glitch caused by the microcode mod.

until you have test the original unmodded latest bios we do not know for a scientific fact. that's what i'm getting at. yes it's it's probably just a hardware glitch i agree.

by radiator do you mean heat sink?


----------



## gagarin77

I know, but it is a very small chance since c2d E8600 is working as it should with patched BIOS.
Yes, I meant heat sink, sorry my English is a bit rusty.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> For the second time I flashed Bios with microcodes, but I couldn't find the one I did earlier on my HDD so I downloaded official bios and patched it again.
> I will just say that some people are crazy. I saw a video on yt with a guy making an OC of Q9550 on P5Q3 vanilla mobo and he had NB at 1,60V. Stock voltage is 1,1V for P45. I thought that such voltage requires at least water cooling, but he doesn't even have a fan on NB radiator and claims it is 24/7 setup


I ran my P5Q Deluxe [email protected] daily for several months on end.

I did this for the purpose of running a lower Performance Level aka TRD (Northbridge latency setting) than normal. On S775 systems, system performance is dependent on the Northbridge latency.

A detailed explanation of this can be found below:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2427/6
http://www.anandtech.com/show/2427/7

The safe NB voltage does NOT depend on specs, but rather, on the quality of the board and the size of the Northbridge heatsink. Intel's spec of 1.1V was issued for cheap boards with a small heatsink over the NB.

Naturally, higher quality motherboards with pipes and large NB heatsinks, are able to sustain higher NB voltages 24/7. 1.6 NB voltage was used by ASUS Rampage series motherboards , the DDR3 versions of which provided the absolute best performance for S775.

Example:

BOTTOM PHOTO: Intel X48 Rampage Formula top-end mobo ($500). Note the absolutely massive NB heatsink below the CPU socket.
MID PHOTO: Intel P45 Express ASUS P5Q Deluxe high-end motherboard ($350). Note the massive NB heatsink below the CPU socket.
TOP PHOTO: Cheap Gigabyte EP45-DS3R ($120). Note the small NB heatsink and the absense of pipes.





Lower TRD setting was the reason my QX9650 on an ASUS P5Q Deluxe yielded the highest Physics Scores at 3D Mark.com for a frequency of 4050 MHz . The Physics Score is dependent on CPU and Memory performance, not Graphics. I also beat everyone here including Davtylica (one of the early S771 modders) at 3D Mark 11.com Physics Score for the same reason.


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikice13*
> 
> anyone can help me ?, i keep trying , but the bios keep saying "there is a know Cpu , a Bios update is necessary to unleash the full power of the cpu !"


Here you go.

maximus-asus-formula-1403-xeon5400.zip 823k .zip file


Please report back if the message is gone.

@ mpyusko
Just try it with the Asrock G41C-GS. It should work out of the box with that Xeon but I would use a BIOS with the latest microcodes.
There I patched that one already:

G41CGS_-Xeon5400-1.40.zip 666k .zip file


I think both of your G41 boards should be about the same. You could try to OC but I am not sure what options you have there for the boards. As far as I know there are very limited OC options for the G31 and G41 chipset boards so you may find yourself stuck at a very low or no OC because you are missing some voltage or frequency settings in BIOS.


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> G41s don't overclock very well, I'd just run stock, 10% isn't worth it.


The Asus board has been running OC'd for years. Not to a damaging degree since the board is designed to OC up to 2000 FSB, and the E6700 is a 1066 running in the 1100's. The Xeon is doing what it does at factory clocks. Here is a result with the Xeon OC'd 10%
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1921681

Actually, here is a comparison between the E6700 and the Xeon, both OC'd 10%.....
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1921681/fs/1193725


----------



## kikice13

@Bucho , thank you , the message is gone !

Now i OC'd the cpu reaching 3.1 ghz but i want 3.8 ghz , i will doit later and back here to say wath happend!

thank you


----------



## Communist

Hello again. I changed my MB to *ga-965p-ds3 (rev 3.3 and f14 BIOS)* and installed *Xeon E5440*. PC started and worked well but suddenly it froze and din't turn on. After some manipulations (I even don't know what was wrong maybe the sticker was not in place) it turned on again. Now I have no problems with it. Now I want to overclock it but don't really know how to do it properly. Looks like I'll have to read alot about overclocking


----------



## Kid Cudi

I have an Asus P5K/EPU mobo and Xeon E5430. Every time I turn on the pc appears the message: "to unleash this cpu full power please perform bios update process" . Can anyone add the microcodes to modify the bios?

Thanks for help

My latest bios is :

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5K_EPU/P5K-EPU-0604.zip

Selectapreviousattachment 790k .zip file


----------



## patentman

P5K/EPU Xeon mod bios

p5k-epu-0604-xeon.zip 767k .zip file


----------



## darkzu

So i bought a Xeon E5440, attached the adapter, cut the socket plastic, all assembled and fine, and its working without touching the BIOS. But i got one major problem, its recognizing only 2 cores in task manager, cpu-z or anywhere else, except in the device manager it shows up 4 processors.

I have the latest official BIOS from Biostar i think, the weird thing is it shows that i have SSE4.1 and VT-x instructions which usually doesnt appears without microcode insertion, so what do i need to do? Help me please.

CPU: Xeon E5440
MBO: Biostar TP43D2-A7

CPU-Z
http://prntscr.com/36oxyu
http://prntscr.com/36oy20

Device manager
http://prntscr.com/36oxw3

EDIT:
Solved, but dont really know what, i think the load bios defaults should be it!
http://valid.canardpc.com/kdvqfk


----------



## chrome-187

ok guys... I ended up getting my x5460... really happy with the overclock... its running 4.27ghz @ 1.35v... only thing though is I upgraded from a 770gtx to a 780gtx, cuz I've really gotten addicted to TITANFALL for PC...I upgraded to the 770 and titanfall ran really laggy... I couldn't max out the graphix when others were saying they had the 770gtx maxed out... so I bought the gtx 780 and I still can't run insane settings which is why

I think I'm coming to the conclusion maybe the x5460 was a bad upgrade from my q9450 for GAMING especially if its bottlenecking my graphics card even @ 4.27ghz... my cpu usage during game play goes from 60-99% usage... usually 2 of the 4 cores are in the 90's and other 2 are in 60-70s... my ram is 8gb ddr2 @ 900mhz 5-5-5-15...

well I think I bought the gtx 780 when maybe I should have upgraded my cpu and mobo in the first place for GAMING... so my question is do you guys think it is my CPU X5460 BOTTLENECKING MY GTX 780 AND MY 770 GTX?

I can't think of any other reason why its so laggy, but it kind of upsets me cuz I would have never got this x5460 to overclock if it was still going to bottleneck.. feel like I wasted my time... before I come to that conclusion though I'd like to know what you guys think...


----------



## Arxontas

According to tgoogle, TITANFALL is running on a modified 2004 engine and its lowest requirements is a [email protected] plus 8800GTX.

You are doing it wrong, in that you are throttling the bejesus out of your CPU due to reaching the thermal threshold.

The CPU is not at fault here; your cooling and/or TIM application is. My QX9650 never ran hotter than 65 Celsius at max load at 1.45V VCORE ffs.

Of course the CPU is going to bottleneck your GPU but it should be still more than fine to run Titanfall at 1920X1080 ULTRA at around 30 FPS.

TLDR: Your CPU throttles down and thus you lag. Your cooling is insufficient.


----------



## bledoliki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bujyako*
> 
> Yes is true, i check only the is compatiliby with processor of 45nm.
> 
> I think is imposible run in my motherboard.


So bujyako, what`s the final result with that Commando? Does it work? Thx!


----------



## rewease

@Communist

With that board (which I also have) step one in overclocking should be getting better cooling for the northbridge. This thing runs insanely hot. Screw a 40 mm fan to the heatsink, theres even a pin header labeled NB_FAN nearby or replace it altogether with something passive using heatpipes and use AS5 thermal compound or the like.

Then I would aim for 3.4 GHz @ FSB400 and see if it can be done with reasonable Vcore. Dont forget to adjust your ram divider. I bumped V(FSB) one notch up and V(MCH) will also need to be increased. Honestly the 965P is not the greatest chipset for overclocking quads, if you run 4 banks of ram that will make it even harder. If it wont work, just enjoy it a 2.83 GHz, good luck.


----------



## bujyako

Yes is possible use xeon x5450 because by bios have support for this procesator.
In my motherboard asus comando have support in the bios 0895 i dont remember exacly the number but i have the 1901.


----------



## bledoliki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bujyako*
> 
> Yes is possible use xeon x5450 because by bios have support for this procesator.
> In my motherboard asus comando have support in the bios 0895 i dont remember exacly the number but i have the 1901.


Can you post some screen shots, cpuz, hwmon, etc. ? Tnx!


----------



## Communist

Thanks for reply. You are reading my mind







Yesterday I tried overclocking it to 3.7 but that din't go well so I tried 3.4 and System ran great. After that i tried to touch the NB and that thing almost burnt my finger







Today I found 40 mm fan for NB. Gona mount it as soon as I get home from work. I already got a good CPU cooling. 
I never thought that someday I will need a cooler on NB







As for motherboard I noticed that it's not overclocking great but still 3.4 is a pretty good result for the first time.

Do you guys think that I should add Xeon microcodes to BIOS anyway? Looks like my MB officially doesn't support 45nm CPUs (well it does but Gigabyte gives no guarantee). Thanks.


----------



## bledoliki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Communist*
> 
> Thanks for reply. You are reading my mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I tried overclocking it to 3.7 but that din't go well so I tried 3.4 and System ran great. After that i tried to touch the NB and that thing almost burnt my finger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I found 40 mm fan for NB. Gona mount it as soon as I get home from work. I already got a good CPU cooling.
> I never thought that someday I will need a cooler on NB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for motherboard I noticed that it's not overclocking great but still 3.4 is a pretty good result for the first time.
> 
> Do you guys think that I should add Xeon microcodes to BIOS anyway? Looks like my MB officially doesn't support 45nm CPUs (well it does but Gigabyte gives no guarantee). Thanks.


3.4GHz is decent, but that P965 should OC more.. especially now with 40mm fan on your NB. Can you upload some screens? Tnx!


----------



## mpyusko

I have two mobos.... ASRock G41C-GS and Asus P5G41T-M/CSM.... which is the better board for this? I'm using a Xeon E5450.


----------



## chrome-187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> According to tgoogle, TITANFALL is running on a modified 2004 engine and its lowest requirements is a [email protected] plus 8800GTX.
> 
> You are doing it wrong, in that you are throttling the bejesus out of your CPU due to reaching the thermal threshold.
> 
> The CPU is not at fault here; your cooling and/or TIM application is. My QX9650 never ran hotter than 65 Celsius at max load at 1.45V VCORE ffs.
> 
> Of course the CPU is going to bottleneck your GPU but it should be still more than fine to run Titanfall at 1920X1080 ULTRA at around 30 FPS.
> 
> TLDR: Your CPU throttles down and thus you lag. Your cooling is insufficient.


no, my cpu is not getting hot.. it only runs 60-73c while gaming... those numbers I gave above was cpu USAGE not TEMPs... I have a ocz vendetta on the cpu... AC5


----------



## bujyako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bledoliki*
> 
> So bujyako, what`s the final result with that Commando? Does it work? Thx!


Sorry but i havent install the processor because i havent the thermal paste, only have time in weekend.

Here you can check is compatible with fsb 1333 with lastest bios.

http://event.asus.com/mb/fsb1333/es/

When installed the processor i upload the images.

Best regards.


----------



## Creo

original.zip 1706k .zip file
Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
It adds the new microcode bin file (for i7 2600k, cpuid 0x206A7) but it doesn't appear in the microcode information section...

Code:



Code:


C:\Users\G\Desktop\mc>NUL > NCPUCODE.BIN

C:\Users\G\Desktop\mc>cbrom195.exe Z68XUD7.F10 /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN
cbrom195.exe V1.95 [12/14/07] (C)Phoenix Technologies 2001-2007
Combine NCPUCODE.BIN file to Z68XUD7.F10...

C:\Users\G\Desktop\mc>copy /b ncpucode.bin + cpu000206a7_plat00000012_ver0000002
9_date20130612.bin ncpucode.bin
NCPUCODE.BIN
cpu000206a7_plat00000012_ver00000029_date20130612.bin
        1 file(s) copied.

C:\Users\G\Desktop\mc>cbrom195.exe Z68XUD7.F10 /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN
cbrom195.exe V1.95 [12/14/07] (C)Phoenix Technologies 2001-2007
Combine NCPUCODE.BIN file to Z68XUD7.F10...

C:\Users\G\Desktop\mc>intelmicrocodelist.exe Z68XUD7.F10
Intel Microcode List ver0.4a

CPUID=206A1 Rev=07 2009/12/23 CRC=8F1081F2 Off=3C4BDF Size=2000 Plat=1,4
CPUID=206A2 Rev=26 2010/02/17 CRC=82FFBD7B Off=3C6BDF Size=2400 Plat=1,4
CPUID=206A3 Rev=08 2010/05/26 CRC=D42FD75E Off=3C8FDF Size=2400 Plat=1,4
CPUID=206A5 Rev=07 2010/07/22 CRC=20B7FDE6 Off=3CB3DF Size=1C00 Plat=1,4
CPUID=206A6 Rev=28 2010/09/15 CRC=2B9BECC8 Off=3CCFDF Size=2400 Plat=1,4
CPUID=206A7 Rev=25 2011/10/11 CRC=6AA14554 Off=3CF3DF Size=2400 Plat=1,4
CPUID=206A7 Rev=1B 2011/07/14 CRC=F04A1C9C Off=3D17DF Size=2400 Plat=1,4
CPUID=306A2 Rev=08 2011/05/18 CRC=A0E51FEB Off=3D3BDF Size=2000 Plat=1,4
CPUID=306A4 Rev=07 2011/09/08 CRC=7E23E5AF Off=3D5BDF Size=2400 Plat=1,4
CPUID=306A5 Rev=07 2011/09/09 CRC=08E38731 Off=3D7FDF Size=2400 Plat=1,4
CPUID=306A6 Rev=02 2011/08/31 CRC=E9CE4EE5 Off=3DA3DF Size=1800 Plat=1,4
CPUID=306A8 Rev=08 2011/12/07 CRC=1468C83E Off=3DBBDF Size=2400 Plat=1,4
CPUID=306A9 Rev=0C 2012/01/13 CRC=9FF3BB06 Off=3DDFDF Size=2800 Plat=1,4
CPUID=206A7 Rev=29 2013/06/12 CRC=C9C91DF0 Off=3E07E0 Size=2800 Plat=1,4

Press any key to exit

C:\Users\G\Desktop\mc>cbrom195.exe Z68XUD7.F10 /D
cbrom195.exe V1.95 [12/14/07] (C)Phoenix Technologies 2001-2007

              ********  Z68XUD7.F10 BIOS component ********

 No. Item-Name         Original-Size   Compressed-Size Original-File-Name
================================================================================
  0. System BIOS       20000h(128.00K)  13990h(78.39K)  z68xud7.BIN
  1. XGROUP CODE       0E460h(57.09K)   09AC8h(38.70K)  awardext.rom
  2. ACPI table        04866h(18.10K)   01B7Ah(6.87K)   ACPITBL.BIN
  3. GROUP ROM[18]     04C60h(19.09K)   02BACh(10.92K)  ggroup.bin
  4. GROUP ROM[20]     0A480h(41.13K)   0527Fh(20.62K)  ffgroup.bin
  5. Other(40CA:0000)  04890h(18.14K)   028CDh(10.20K)  y2group.bin
  6. YGROUP ROM        0DBC0h(54.94K)   07335h(28.80K)  awardeyt.rom
  7. GROUP ROM[22]     0F630h(61.55K)   02913h(10.27K)  tgroup.bin
  8. GROUP ROM[23]     0F630h(61.55K)   04956h(18.33K)  t1group.bin
  9. GROUP ROM[24]     0F630h(61.55K)   04703h(17.75K)  t2group.bin
 10. GROUP ROM[25]     0F630h(61.55K)   01BECh(6.98K)   t3group.bin
 11. GROUP ROM[26]     0F630h(61.55K)   0015Ch(0.34K)   t4group.bin
 12. GROUP ROM[ 0]     07B10h(30.77K)   02A86h(10.63K)  _EN_CODE.BIN
 13. PCI ROM[A]        1DC00h(119.00K)  10E0Ch(67.51K)  raidrst5.bin
 14. PCI ROM[B]        04000h(16.00K)   02B45h(10.82K)  cptahci.bin
 15. PCI ROM[C]        10000h(64.00K)   097BDh(37.93K)  rtegrom.lom
 16. MINIT             1E3A0h(120.91K)  1E3CAh(120.95K) smminit.bin
 17. OEM0 CODE         034F6h(13.24K)   0265Bh(9.59K)   SBF.BIN
 18. OEM2 CODE         40000h(256.00K)  08A23h(34.53K)  mefwrhdr.BIN
 19. LOGO BitMap       4B30Ch(300.76K)  1A3F6h(104.99K) z68xud7.bmp
 20. GV3                03900h(14.25K)  02286h(8.63K)   PPMINIT.ROM
 21. OEM6 CODE         06400h(25.00K)   03DF7h(15.49K)  GRAID.BIN
 22. OEM3 CODE         015A0h(5.41K)    00C46h(3.07K)   MATSINIT.ROM
 23. GROUP ROM[17]     80000h(512.00K)  1F45Bh(125.09K) M9123FW.BIN
 24. OEM7 CODE         73000h(460.00K)  4891Ah(290.28K) EXTBIOS.BIN
(SP) NCPUCODE          1E401h(121.00K)  1E401h(121.00K) NCPUCODE.BIN

  Total compress code space  = 1E3000h(1932.00K)
  Total compressed code size = 12E2DEh(1208.72K)
  Remain compress code space = B4D42h(723.31K)

              ********  Z68XUD7.F10 Bootblock component ********

 No. Item-Name         Original-Size   Compressed-Size Original-File-Name
================================================================================
  1. MEM INIT IN BB    00B60h(2.84K)    00B91h(2.89K)   procinit.bin

                          ** Micro Code Information **
Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID
------------------+--------------------+--------------------+-------------------
SLOT1  07   06A1  |  SLOT1  26   06A2  |  SLOT1  08   06A3  |  SLOT1  07   06A5
SLOT1  28   06A6  |  SLOT1  25   06A7  |  SLOT1  1B   06A7  |  SLOT1  08   06A2
SLOT1  07   06A4  |  SLOT1  07   06A5  |  SLOT1  02   06A6  |  SLOT1  08   06A8
SLOT1  0C   06A9  |


----------



## Communist

It should OC more but I'm OCing for the first time in my life. I'll try to OC it more in sunday. You mean photos of my PCs insides?


----------



## bledoliki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Communist*
> 
> It should OC more but I'm OCing for the first time in my life. I'll try to OC it more in sunday. You mean photos of my PCs insides?


Screen shots of cpuz, hwmon, linx, etc.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome-187*
> 
> no, my cpu is not getting hot.. it only runs 60-73c while gaming... those numbers I gave above was cpu USAGE not TEMPs... I have a ocz vendetta on the cpu... AC5


You will have to define "lag" for us. The interpretation differs according to the person doing it.

-Some people consider anything less than 144FPS to be "lag".
-Some people consider anything less than 120FPS to be "lag".
-Some people consider anything less than 100FPS to be "lag".
-Some people consider anything less than 60FPS to be "lag".
-Some people consider stuttering to be "lag".

My [email protected] was capable of running Rome 2: TW at 1920X1080 ULTRA at around 30 FPS. While my gaming experience was fine most of the time, very occasionally when there were thousands of individual very high resolution units on the map (remember I played at ULTRA settings) I did experience stuttering and the FPS dropped to single digits. Since your game does not include several thousands of high res units being in the game world at the same time, I do not understand how you could have stuttered.

In any case, modern gaming above 1920X1080 with a Core 2 CPU is not recommended.

Have a look at these screenshopts with my QX9650 at around 4GHz (don't remember the exact overclock, but just before I sold it I had it OC'd at 4.1GHz):

First screenshot: 30 FPS fine & smooth, that's how my gaming experience was most of the time at 1920X1080 ULTRA:



Second screenshot, 8 FPS: Hundreds of units on screen fighting at the same time, 1920X1080, ULTRA. As you can see, my heavily overclocked GTX 580 SOC is very heavily bottlenecked by the CPU. The game was stuttering at 8 FPS.



Other games such as WoW:MoP ran just fine always around 30 FPS and always smooth at 1920X1080 ULTRA. Rome2:TW is pretty much one of the most graphically and CPU demanding games in existence atm.

LEGEND: Using EVGA PRECISION to display real time data. TOP ROW: GPU FREQUENCY & GPU USAGE. MIDDLE ROW: GPU MEMORY FREQ, GPU MEMORY USED, BOTTOM ROW: FPS


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> I know, but it is a very small chance since c2d E8600 is working as it should with patched BIOS.
> Yes, I meant heat sink, sorry my English is a bit rusty.


i was thinking that's because it's calling upon the ORIGINAL microcodes and not the ones added i alter. so if maybe the added o is corrupted some ow and it's reading it has some sort of dual core with lower volts hence an unstable quad with only 2 working cores.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome-187*
> 
> ok guys... I ended up getting my x5460... really happy with the overclock... its running 4.27ghz @ 1.35v... only thing though is I upgraded from a 770gtx to a 780gtx, cuz I've really gotten addicted to TITANFALL for PC...I upgraded to the 770 and titanfall ran really laggy... I couldn't max out the graphix when others were saying they had the 770gtx maxed out... so I bought the gtx 780 and I still can't run insane settings which is why
> 
> I think I'm coming to the conclusion maybe the x5460 was a bad upgrade from my q9450 for GAMING especially if its bottlenecking my graphics card even @ 4.27ghz... my cpu usage during game play goes from 60-99% usage... usually 2 of the 4 cores are in the 90's and other 2 are in 60-70s... my ram is 8gb ddr2 @ 900mhz 5-5-5-15...
> 
> well I think I bought the gtx 780 when maybe I should have upgraded my cpu and mobo in the first place for GAMING... so my question is do you guys think it is my CPU X5460 BOTTLENECKING MY GTX 780 AND MY 770 GTX?
> 
> I can't think of any other reason why its so laggy, but it kind of upsets me cuz I would have never got this x5460 to overclock if it was still going to bottleneck.. feel like I wasted my time... before I come to that conclusion though I'd like to know what you guys think...


'Upgrading' from Q9450 to X5460 is an utter waste of money. Get a modern platform and sell your 775 gears while they're still worth something.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> 'Upgrading' from Q9450 to X5460 is an utter waste of money. Get a modern platform and sell your 775 gears while they're still worth something.


I don't agree.

Going from a [email protected] GHz to a [email protected] GHz is a pretty huge upgrade, and for $50 it is dirt cheap too.

Ofc, it'd be best if everyone had $500-1k to dump on a new system, but ppl don't so this mod is a good solution for ppl on a budget.


----------



## RKDxpress

Hey guys: what are you using for a frames per secound counter? My version of FRAPS and MSI after burner are not working in the curennt games I'm playing. ( crysis 2, Burnout paridises, Bioshock Infinate) Thanks RKDxpress.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> 'Upgrading' from Q9450 to X5460 is an utter waste of money. Get a modern platform and sell your 775 gears while they're still worth something.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree.
> 
> Going from a [email protected] GHz to a [email protected] GHz is a pretty huge upgrade, and for $50 it is dirt cheap too.
> 
> Ofc, it'd be best if everyone had $500-1k to dump on a new system, but ppl don't so this mod is a good solution for ppl on a budget.
Click to expand...

Ummm, you are comparing a stock 9450 to an overclocked 5460? More like 3.8G vs 4.4G.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Ummm, you are comparing a stock 9450 to an overclocked 5460? More like 3.8G vs 4.4G.


Reaching 3.8 Ghz with a Q9450 requires knowledge how to overclock, and a high end motherboard able to be stable at 500 MHz FSB. 90% of motherboards made for S775 are unable to offer stability at 500 MHz FSB.

Even so, operating 24/7 at 500 MHz FSB placed additional stress on the motherboard and its NB pushing higher system temperatures.

So yes, a X5460 would be a huge upgrade compared to a crippled CPU such as the Q9450 which most users would only manage to overclock up to 3.6 GHz, and even that is very optimistic.


----------



## chrome-187

I was able to get my q9450 to 3.6ghz 1800fsb stable... my x5460 I have a 4.27 1800 fsb stable... I checked temps while gaming and I am getting 55-63c... so I do not think my cpu is thermal throttling... my temps have nothing to do with crippling my games....

I am kinda thinkin upgrading from my q9450 @ 3.6 to this at 4.2 was kind of a waste of money...I do not see any improvements at all.. my computer don't boot up or run any programs any faster than my q9450 did... and I feel I have seen no improvement in gaming as well...I mean I couldn't even max out battlefield 4 with my gtx 770 with this cpu.... and I am not able to max out titanfall with either my gtx 770 or gtx 780... come on, there is no way titanfall and battlefield 4 is crippling the gtx 780... it has to be the cpu right?


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome-187*
> 
> I was able to get my q9450 to 3.6ghz 1800fsb stable... my x5460 I have a 4.27 1800 fsb stable... I checked temps while gaming and I am getting 55-63c... so I do not think my cpu is thermal throttling... my temps have nothing to do with crippling my games....
> 
> I am kinda thinkin upgrading from my q9450 @ 3.6 to this at 4.2 was kind of a waste of money...I do not see any improvements at all.. my computer don't boot up or run any programs any faster than my q9450 did... and I feel I have seen no improvement in gaming as well...I mean I couldn't even max out battlefield 4 with my gtx 770 with this cpu.... and I am not able to max out titanfall with either my gtx 770 or gtx 780... come on, there is no way titanfall and battlefield 4 is crippling the gtx 780... it has to be the cpu right?


Yes, like I said, your CPU is bottlenecking your GPU. As noted above, this is unsurprising as even my GTX 580 got bottlenecked by my [email protected] GHz on rare occasions.

You are obviously wrong in that there is no improvement from 3.6 to 4.3 GHz as both single threaded and multi threaded apps run much faster. This is like basic knowledge.

The performance of a Core 2 CPU at or above 4GHz is just fine for playing modern games at 1920X1080 and ULTRA settings at around 30 FPS though very occasionally you may experience dips in the single digits in some games at ultra settings. I was happy with my [email protected] GHz playing WoW, SWTOR and Rome II.

However, if you are not satisfied with the performance of your system, sell your mobo+RAM+CPU at e-bay and buy modern ones. Core 2 gaming is for people on a budget.


----------



## chrome-187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Yes, like I said, your CPU is bottlenecking your GPU. As noted above, this is unsurprising as even my GTX 580 got bottlenecked by my [email protected] GHz on rare occasions.
> 
> You are obviously wrong in that there is no improvement from 3.6 to 4.3 GHz as both single threaded and multi threaded apps run much faster. This is like basic knowledge.
> 
> The performance of a Core 2 CPU at or above 4GHz is just fine for playing modern games at 1920X1080 and ULTRA settings at around 30 FPS though very occasionally you may experience dips in the single digits in some games at ultra settings. I was happy with my [email protected] GHz playing WoW, SWTOR and Rome II.
> 
> However, if you are not satisfied with the performance of your system, sell your mobo+RAM+CPU at e-bay and buy modern ones. Core 2 gaming is for people on a budget.


how can you tell if your cpu is bottlenecking your video card? all 4 cores are never at 100%... 2 of them seem to run higher than the other 2 but they are usually in the 60, 70's sometimes 80's ... the other 2 are in 70's 80's and 90's.. that's usuage not temps

1920x1080 is my gaming resolution.. I get more than 30 fps... I usually am sitting at 60 fps with vsync on.. with it off I get into the 100's fps but it will drop to 30's 40's sometimes... which I think is unplayable.. I don't see how anyone plays with 30 fps.. its horrible, basically 5-30fps looks the same to me. laggy as hell... I buy a $1500 to play smooth... Ive never seen 30fps run smooth.... when I drop into the 40's and 50s fps I notice the lag.. seems to stutter

and I'm sorry I see no increase in performance with my booting and or my programs going from 3.6 to 4.2 on cpu... just don't see it

so you basically had a core 2 near what I have my x5460 at.. what did you upgrade to and did you see a fps increase in gaming @ 1920x1080 in your games...

I'm not hurting for money right hense me buying a gtx 770 and a gtx 780 and still have them both... but I was told that upgrading to a i5 or i7 from my q9450 would be a dumb upgrade at 1920x1080... so I was pushed into upgrading to the x5460, that that was a better upgrade... that there is not difference between a x5460 @ 4.2 and a 4670k at 4.2... they will play the games the same... I was lead to believe that that's true


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome-187*
> 
> how can you tell if your cpu is bottlenecking your video card? all 4 cores are never at 100%... 2 of them seem to run higher than the other 2 but they are usually in the 60, 70's sometimes 80's ... the other 2 are in 70's 80's and 90's.. that's usuage not temps
> 
> 1920x1080 is my gaming resolution.. I get more than 30 fps... I usually am sitting at 60 fps with vsync on.. with it off I get into the 100's fps but it will drop to 30's 40's sometimes... which I think is unplayable.. I don't see how anyone plays with 30 fps.. its horrible, basically 5-30fps looks the same to me. laggy as hell... I buy a $1500 to play smooth... Ive never seen 30fps run smooth.... when I drop into the 40's and 50s fps I notice the lag.. seems to stutter
> 
> and I'm sorry I see no increase in performance with my booting and or my programs going from 3.6 to 4.2 on cpu... just don't see it
> 
> so you basically had a core 2 near what I have my x5460 at.. what did you upgrade to and did you see a fps increase in gaming @ 1920x1080 in your games...
> 
> I'm not hurting for money right hense me buying a gtx 770 and a gtx 780 and still have them both... but I was told that upgrading to a i5 or i7 from my q9450 would be a dumb upgrade at 1920x1080... so I was pushed into upgrading to the x5460, that that was a better upgrade... that there is not difference between a x5460 @ 4.2 and a 4670k at 4.2... they will play the games the same... I was lead to believe that that's true


1. You can tell your CPU is bottlenecking your GPU when GPU usage is below 95ish%.

2. Ah so you are one of the "120 FPS or I am laggin'" types. Get a 4770k, enable hyperthreading and overclock it to 4.8 GHz. Since "120 FPS or I am laggin'" types often find even the 4770k way too slow and money is not an issue, you may want to buy a Core i7 Extreme 4960X and overclock it to 5 GHz. You can also buy two additional 780's and run triple SLI with an X79 motherboard.

3. I was gaming at 30ish FPS both with my QX9650 and my 4770k. Movies are set to run at around 35 FPS, so anything over 35ish FPS is meaningless. There is no additional performance going above 35ish FPS. You just think there is. It's all in your head. Oh and, when you watch a movie there is no lag. A movie runs at 35 FPS, ergo 35ish FPS is not laggy.

4. [email protected]>4770k is 99% the same. Upgrading your CPU won't get you any faster load times. Sorry to disappoint you. A SSD will though.

5. You can use passmark to benchmark your CPU at 3,6GHz and 4.3 GHz. https://www.passmark.com/ This will help you note the difference between 3.6 GHz and 4.3 GHz.

6. When you stutter, you are into single digit FPS territory, i.e. below 10 FPS.

7. I upgraded from a [email protected] GHz to a [email protected] stock. It is 99% the same. The "1%" that's different concerns certain battles at Rome II: Total War 1920X0180 ULTRA where there are thousands of high resolution units on the map. Under such conditions, my [email protected] GHz used to occasionally dip below 10 FPS. It was fine 99% of the time though for my gaming needs.

*TLDR:* "120 FPS or I'm laggin' types find the 4770k too slow. I recommend you go for a Core i7 Extreme 4960X.


----------



## Kid Cudi

I have an Asus P5K PRO mobo and Xeon E5450. Every time I turn on the pc appears the message: "to unleash this cpu full power please perform bios update process" . Can anyone add the microcodes to modify the bios?

Thanks for help









My latest bios is :

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5K_Pro/P5K-PRO-1303.zip


----------



## chrome-187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> 1. You can tell your CPU is bottlenecking your GPU when GPU usage is below 95ish%.
> 
> 2. Ah so you are one of the "120 FPS or I am laggin'" types. Get a 4770k, enable hyperthreading and overclock it to 4.8 GHz. Since "120 FPS or I am laggin'" types often find even the 4770k way too slow and money is not an issue, you may want to buy a Core i7 Extreme 4960X and overclock it to 5 GHz. You can also buy two additional 780's and run triple SLI with an X79 motherboard.
> 
> 3. I was gaming at 30ish FPS both with my QX9650 and my 4770k. Movies are set to run at around 35 FPS, so anything over 35ish FPS is meaningless. There is no additional performance going above 35ish FPS. You just think there is. It's all in your head. Oh and, when you watch a movie there is no lag. A movie runs at 35 FPS, ergo 35ish FPS is not laggy.
> 
> 4. [email protected]>4770k is 99% the same. Upgrading your CPU won't get you any faster load times. Sorry to disappoint you. A SSD will though.
> 
> 5. You can use passmark to benchmark your CPU at 3,6GHz and 4.3 GHz. https://www.passmark.com/ This will help you note the difference between 3.6 GHz and 4.3 GHz.
> 
> 6. When you stutter, you are into single digit FPS territory, i.e. below 10 FPS.
> 
> 7. I upgraded from a [email protected] GHz to a [email protected] stock. It is 99% the same. The "1%" that's different concerns certain battles at Rome II: Total War 1920X0180 ULTRA where there are thousands of high resolution units on the map. Under such conditions, my [email protected] GHz used to occasionally dip below 10 FPS. It was fine 99% of the time though for my gaming needs.
> 
> *TLDR:* "120 FPS or I'm laggin' types find the 4770k too slow. I recommend you go for a Core i7 Extreme 4960X.


come on man get real... I'm not going to spend $3000 on a computer... theres more to life than computers... not that much of a nerd.. I just want smooth gameplay (60fps constant) on ultra settings... theres a reason I PC game over console... if I want bad graphix i'll go console

I was talking about maybe $1000... (that's including going water cooled and new case) and yes I can get up to 120 fps by turning down some settings... I just went back into game on insane settings with everything turned up as high as it goes and I get 30-60 fps... I don't know what games you play, but 30 fps is way more laggy and stutters than it does at 60 fps... 60 fps is smooth for me... anything below 50 gets laggy and stutters and becomes hard to aim at other players and be on point...makes me look bad ingame... titanfall is a shooter so smooth gameplay counts.. its not like WoW and rome where you can have all the lag in the world and still be good...

so you saw no difference in going to 4770k over the q9650? wow, and you were telling me to upgrade?

but there is one thing you said above that wasn't offensive that I might be able to tell if cpu is bottlenecking gpu.... my gpu never goes above 60% usuage in game... it hovers around 40-50% usuage and occasionally shoots up to 60%.. so my gpu is never 90% underload... thing is my cpu isn't 100% load either... that's where I'm confused


----------



## Arxontas

1. You do not stutter when you game at 30ish FPS. You stutter when you dip below 10 FPS.

2. $1k Budget: Get a 4770k (hyperthreading is useful for BF4 possibly Titanfall)+Asus Maximus VI Hero+8GB CL9 DDR3.

3. I recommended you upgrade b/c you were not satisfied from the performance of your system. I was satisfied from the performance of my QX9650+Asus P5Q Deluxe. I only upgraded to get a good price for my former system at -ebay, as I did. My CPU was 7 years old already.

4. You *think* your CPU hovers around 60% usage. Actually, Core 0 and Core 2 are at 99-100% and Core 1 and Core 3 are at around 40%.

This is not rocket science. If your FPS is not capped and your GPU is NOT at 95%+ usage then your CPU is bottlenecking your GPU. Period.


----------



## Bucho

@chrome-187 and Arxontas

Okay guys - fact is that a 2nd - 4th gen Core i CPU at the same clock speed IS faster than a Core 2 Quad.
For example a i5-2500K (2nd gen Core - Sandy Bridge) @stock (3.3GHz up to 3.7 turbo) is about 30-40% faster than a Core2Quad (45nm Yorkfield) @ 3.3GHz.
A third gen Ivy Bridge is only about 5% faster than a Sandy Bridge, and a 4th gen i5 is about 10-15% faster than a 2nd or 3rd gen.
So the difference between a Core2Quad and an up2date Haswell i5 at same clock speed is about 50% (!)
That if the application takes full advantage of the i5 CPU, like Battlefield 4 and maybe Titanfall (haven't tried that one yet).

So if you have a Haswell i5 and clock it to about 4GHz your Core2Quad will almost need around 6GHz to reach that i5.

Keep in mind that this doesn't count for every application or game that you use. Some games or applications only use one core, or two and some four and even more.

@chrome-187
But that shouldn't surprise you, does it? Or do you really think a about 6+ year old CPU (Core 2 Quad Yorkfield/Harpertown) will perform the same as a not even one year old Haswell i5 ?

And since your expectations and standpoint on when something is laggy are pretty high I think that person that told you that upgrading from an overclocked Core2Quad to an i5/i7 is not worth it didn't know all the facts. And the resolution performance mainly depends on your GPU, but yes, your CPU should be able to feed your GPU. That's called "GPU limit". So if you play in 2560x1440 with all eye candy on (max. details, high AA and AF) your graphic card will most likely be the limiting factor. The lower the resolutions and/or settings you choose the faster the better CPUs get. That's why in some reviews the CPU benchmarks are performend at 720p with medium details.
For a 770 and 780 1080p with all on should be more demanding on the GPU than the CPU. But as you stated that you get 100+FPS with V-Sync off but have drops down to 30 that's the fault of the CPU. The better the CPU the lower these drops should be.

I can't really follow you on your opinion that 30FPS are laggy, or at least that this doesn't count for all games. Some people were referring to high-FPS and low-FPS games and engines. Very fast shooters like Quake 3/4 and engines like the source engine (CS Source/Half Life 2) need more FPS to be played smooth and fast (like 60+ FPS or even more). Other games like Crysis 1 do not need high FPS to run smooth. Hell I even played Crysis 1 on my old single core Pentium M (overclocked to 2.6GHz) and my rusty GeForce 7900GT AGP (DirectX 9 but with mods to almost reach DX 10 optics) and only got around 20-30 FPS at 1280x1024 and still could play it very well.
I guess Titanfall needs high FPS to be played smooth and nicely so your only choices are reducing the details and maybe try to avoid these FPS drops with adjustments, or upgrade your system (CPU/mainboard ...)

A overclocked Core2Quad at about 4 GHz will be fine with a GTX 570/580 or 660/Ti. Everything above will boost the performance but will be limited or see drops. That's my opinion. (I have a X5460 @ 4GHz, EP45-UD3P, 8GB DDR2, GTX 680 DC2T [stock overclock])


----------



## chrome-187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucho*
> 
> @chrome-187 and Arxontas
> 
> Okay guys - fact is that a 2nd - 4th gen Core i CPU at the same clock speed IS faster than a Core 2 Quad.
> For example a i5-2500K (2nd gen Core - Sandy Bridge) @stock (3.3GHz up to 3.7 turbo) is about 30-40% faster than a Core2Quad (45nm Yorkfield) @ 3.3GHz.
> A third gen Ivy Bridge is only about 5% faster than a Sandy Bridge, and a 4th gen i5 is about 10-15% faster than a 2nd or 3rd gen.
> So the difference between a Core2Quad and an up2date Haswell i5 at same clock speed is about 50% (!)
> That if the application takes full advantage of the i5 CPU, like Battlefield 4 and maybe Titanfall (haven't tried that one yet).
> 
> So if you have a Haswell i5 and clock it to about 4GHz your Core2Quad will almost need around 6GHz to reach that i5.
> 
> Keep in mind that this doesn't count for every application or game that you use. Some games or applications only use one core, or two and some four and even more.
> 
> @chrome-187
> But that shouldn't surprise you, does it? Or do you really think a about 6+ year old CPU (Core 2 Quad Yorkfield/Harpertown) will perform the same as a not even one year old Haswell i5 ?
> 
> And since your expectations and standpoint on when something is laggy are pretty high I think that person that told you that upgrading from an overclocked Core2Quad to an i5/i7 is not worth it didn't know all the facts. And the resolution performance mainly depends on your GPU, but yes, your CPU should be able to feed your GPU. That's called "GPU limit". So if you play in 2560x1440 with all eye candy on (max. details, high AA and AF) your graphic card will most likely be the limiting factor. The lower the resolutions and/or settings you choose the faster the better CPUs get. That's why in some reviews the CPU benchmarks are performend at 720p with medium details.
> For a 770 and 780 1080p with all on should be more demanding on the GPU than the CPU. But as you stated that you get 100+FPS with V-Sync off but have drops down to 30 that's the fault of the CPU. The better the CPU the lower these drops should be.
> 
> I can't really follow you on your opinion that 30FPS are laggy, or at least that this doesn't count for all games. Some people were referring to high-FPS and low-FPS games and engines. Very fast shooters like Quake 3/4 and engines like the source engine (CS Source/Half Life 2) need more FPS to be played smooth and fast (like 60+ FPS or even more). Other games like Crysis 1 do not need high FPS to run smooth. Hell I even played Crysis 1 on my old single core Pentium M (overclocked to 2.6GHz) and my rusty GeForce 7900GT AGP (DirectX 9 but with mods to almost reach DX 10 optics) and only got around 20-30 FPS at 1280x1024 and still could play it very well.
> I guess Titanfall needs high FPS to be played smooth and nicely so your only choices are reducing the details and maybe try to avoid these FPS drops with adjustments, or upgrade your system (CPU/mainboard ...)
> 
> A overclocked Core2Quad at about 4 GHz will be fine with a GTX 570/580 or 660/Ti. Everything above will boost the performance but will be limited or see drops. That's my opinion. (I have a X5460 @ 4GHz, EP45-UD3P, 8GB DDR2, GTX 680 DC2T [stock overclock])


yea bro if you played titanfall you would know that 30fps is laggy... I've been gaming on pc for 13 years so I know what lag is... I think its pretty obvious to see lag from smooth gameplay... with titanfall 30fps is laggy... google it if you don't believe me...

for some reason I can't get any higher than 60 fps now... the game is capping @ 60fps... yea I had a gut feeling before I cut up and shredded my cpu socket to fit the 771 cpu my evga 775 board that I should have just upgraded my whole rig... I'm wondering if cutting up my cpu socket lowered the resale value of my 780i motherboard..i mean really bro, if I don't have to spend $1000 I wont, you know? it isn't like I like to throw money away... I do have 3 kids to support so... that's why I went with the x5460... was also told on a forum the core i5/i7 will only boost my fps by 5-10 at most... to me that's not worth $1000...

I've been trying to google if titanfall uses hyper threading but I can't find whether it does or not...


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome-187*
> 
> yea bro if you played titanfall you would know that 30fps is laggy... I've been gaming on pc for 13 years so I know what lag is... I think its pretty obvious to see lag from smooth gameplay... with titanfall 30fps is laggy... google it if you don't believe me...
> 
> for some reason I can't get any higher than 60 fps now... the game is capping @ 60fps... yea I had a gut feeling before I cut up and shredded my cpu socket to fit the 771 cpu my evga 775 board that I should have just upgraded my whole rig... I'm wondering if cutting up my cpu socket lowered the resale value of my 780i motherboard..i mean really bro, if I don't have to spend $1000 I wont, you know? it isn't like I like to throw money away... I do have 3 kids to support so... that's why I went with the x5460... was also told on a forum the core i5/i7 will only boost my fps by 5-10 at most... to me that's not worth $1000...
> 
> I've been trying to google if titanfall uses hyper threading but I can't find whether it does or not...


Titan Fall Caps to your monitor's refrech rate. So if you only have a 60hz monitor, it will cap at 60. If you have a 96/120hz monitor it will cap at those frame rates.

Also the 780i chipset Sucks. I used to have a EVGA 780i board, hated it for 45nm Intel Quads. Worked great on a Q6600 but anything 45nm just forget about it. The 780i chipset is nothing more then a overclocked 680i chipset, Not only that but the board uses the NF200 chip to give users pci-e 2.0, as the chipset doesn't support real pci-e 2.0. So from the NB to the NF200 you get a slow connection with added latency and any card connected to the NF200 gets to share that 2.0 speed. Really it is a horrid board with fsb holes and stability problems when pushing a high FSB. Also has really bad v-droop and needs to be pencil modded.

The 771 to 775 mod is good for someone with a good p45 board like a ep45-ud3p, but something like the 780i chipset should just be passed up.

Sell the 780i for as much as you can get and look for a upgrade. Maybe a used 1155 platform? Though your 780i board is doing fairly well.

As for me My old Q9550 still is kicking in my HTPC with my ud3p, @ 4ghz it tends to game better then my brothers i3 3220. His CPU can score slightly better in single thread but my q9550 kills his i3 in multithread. My Q9550 under 3.6ghz starts to bottleneck my gtx470 though. Also 4gb of ram is starting to become a problem with newer games, upgrading to 8gb of ddr2 is expensive.


----------



## chrome-187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Titan Fall Caps to your monitor's refrech rate. So if you only have a 60hz monitor, it will cap at 60. If you have a 96/120hz monitor it will cap at those frame rates.
> 
> Also the 780i chipset Sucks. I used to have a EVGA 780i board, hated it for 45nm Intel Quads. Worked great on a Q6600 but anything 45nm just forget about it. The 780i chipset is nothing more then a overclocked 680i chipset, Not only that but the board uses the NF200 chip to give users pci-e 2.0, as the chipset doesn't support real pci-e 2.0. So from the NB to the NF200 you get a slow connection with added latency and any card connected to the NF200 gets to share that 2.0 speed. Really it is a horrid board with fsb holes and stability problems when pushing a high FSB. Also has really bad v-droop and needs to be pencil modded.
> 
> The 771 to 775 mod is good for someone with a good p45 board like a ep45-ud3p, but something like the 780i chipset should just be passed up.
> 
> Sell the 780i for as much as you can get and look for a upgrade. Maybe a used 1155 platform? Though your 780i board is doing fairly well.
> 
> As for me My old Q9550 still is kicking in my HTPC with my ud3p, @ 4ghz it tends to game better then my brothers i3 3220. His CPU can score slightly better in single thread but my q9550 kills his i3 in multithread. My Q9550 under 3.6ghz starts to bottleneck my gtx470 though. Also 4gb of ram is starting to become a problem with newer games, upgrading to 8gb of ddr2 is expensive.


yea thanks bro... yea my board is doing fairly well I agree on that... like I said I'm very happy with my overclock... I love my setup, it will actually be hard to part with... and I do have 8gb of ddr2 and a very newer card at a 780 gtx....

IF my cpu and mobo and ram are not bottlenecking my GPU I will not upgrade... but if it is bottlenecking my GPU, a very expensive GTX 780 than my upgrade to the GTX 780 was stupid... I want to make sure my $500 investment is not being held back by any of my current hardware... but on another note, if my current setup is not bottlenecking my GTX 780 I will not upgrade... I do like to kinda brag I got my xeon x5460 o/ced to 4.27 ghz 1800 fsb... kinda makes me feel good...not very many people on this thread even can get to that o/c stable... but if I have to brake up with her (my current setup) and bring in another setup a little younger and newer and prettier than I guess that's what i'll have to do...


----------



## Bucho

As I said I didn't play Titanfall yet and haven't looked at many benchmarks for it, but I believe that you you are annoyed by that 30 FPS drop. I am maybe like you not the youngest and have been playing games on the PC since my first 386SX back in 1991. I've played 3D games and shooter since Wolf3D (or even before that) and was amazed by Doom, Duke3D, Quake and went through the joy of the first great 3D accelerators (3DFX Voodoo) to see Quake in it's full glory, Half Life, Quake 2 aso. I've been playing network and internet based shooters and eventually even formed and joined clan based gaming (Quake 2 Lithium Mod if that says something to anyone here, Counter Strike since Beta 4.x and finally Quake 3 as well as Quake 3 Fortress). I always went for the highest FPS I could get, bought CRT monitors back then with 120Hz @ 1024x768 and pushed my graphics cards and CPUs to the limit.
Anyway it's everybodys own decision and opinion if they see something as laggy / unplayable aso.
I just wanted to point out that your system still can hold up pretty good, but your expectations in a almost 7 year old CPU/system is too high.

The 60 FPS limit could be because of VSync or maybe the engine itself limits it? Don't know how Titanfall handles that. I always used to disable VSync since it gives you the highest FPS you system can do at all times. The bad thing is that you get screen tearing if the FPS is too far from sync speed of your monitor.

And don't mind that modification, I don't want to bring you down but your board isn't worth much any way. Of course there are still people around that pay more than it's worth, but for me any Socket 775 board isn't worth more that 30 to maybe 40 EUR. (that's about 40-55 USD). Why is that? Well just look at the prices for new decent Socket 1150 boards. For less than 100 EUR you can get a good Z87 board. You have features like native SATA 6 ports, USB 3.0, PCI-Express 3.0 ...
And you don't have to go that expensive on CPUs either ... a stock i3-4130 is less than 100 EUR and should beat any Core2Quad or Xeon 54xx @ stock at most of the games and applications. If you go for a i5-4570 that's about 160 EUR (a little more than 200 USD) in most of the games you will not even come close even with a heavy overclocked Core2Quad/Xeon 54xx or with the downside of having low minimum FPS.
I am not trying to make a Xeon 54xx look bad, I still use one since it was cheap and I am still satisfied with the performance, but I'm beeing realistic about it that it is no high end gaming CPU anymore.
And maybe the average FPS that you get with a modern system isn't that much higher, but the minimum is the important thing. It doesn't help if my max. FPS are at 150 instead of 100 and my average are at 80 instead of 70 ... but it helps if my minimum are 45 instead of 30.

So if you don't want to spend a lot buy:
B85 chipset board of choice ~ 70 USD
i5-4570 ~ 210 USD
8 GB DDR3 1600 ~ 80 USD
---
that's a total of 360 USD for a good cheap gaming base.

If you want to overclock:
Z87 chipset board of choice ~ 120-140 USD
i5-4670K ~ 270 USD
8 GB DDR3 1600 ~ 80 USD
a nice air cooler like the Thermalright HR-02 Macho ~ 55 USD
---
that's a total of 525-545 USD for a great gaming system.

A i7 isn't really worth the money if it comes to gaming and price/performance. If you want the max. then you could go for an i7-4770K and maybe a better board but that will ramp up your budget.
And a socket 2011 system is even more expensive but will only give you a little more performance in games.

Oh and about Titanfall, I read that these two options heavily depend on CPU power, so maybe try to lower these and see if it helps you FPS drops:
Impact Marks and Ragdoll physics


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrome-187*
> 
> yea thanks bro... yea my board is doing fairly well I agree on that... like I said I'm very happy with my overclock... I love my setup, it will actually be hard to part with... and I do have 8gb of ddr2 and a very newer card at a 780 gtx....
> 
> IF my cpu and mobo and ram are not bottlenecking my GPU I will not upgrade... but if it is bottlenecking my GPU, a very expensive GTX 780 than my upgrade to the GTX 780 was stupid... I want to make sure my $500 investment is not being held back by any of my current hardware... but on another note, if my current setup is not bottlenecking my GTX 780 I will not upgrade... I do like to kinda brag I got my xeon x5460 o/ced to 4.27 ghz 1800 fsb... kinda makes me feel good...not very many people on this thread even can get to that o/c stable... but if I have to brake up with her (my current setup) and bring in another setup a little younger and newer and prettier than I guess that's what i'll have to do...


Personally I think the gtx780 is a little much for a old quad like your Xeon. Sure it will bottleneck your videocard, but not by a huge degree. And shouldn't have problems like Frame Drops ether. Just lowered frame rate compared to high end cpu's.

IMO I wouldn't have gotten anything more then a 280x/gtx770 for such a old chip.

I just wonder if the NF200 chip your board uses isn't bringing performance down more then it should. As (don't quote me on this) the NF200 takes PCI-e 1.0 and just turns it into 2.0 after the chip I Believe. So the link between your Videocard and your Northbridge really isn't any better then a pci-e 1.0 slot with added latency. Which wouldn't have been a problem back when 780i came out but when you toss a card like a gtx780 into your system that connection to the CPU could bring down performance more then usual. But this shouldn't cause massive frame drops, just lower frame rate.

I have yet to even try Titanfall on my old C2Q, but most other games run perfectly fine.

I would wait for future drive updates and game updates for titanfall as others that have even better CPU's have had problems with titanfall.


----------



## hauzmajstor

Managed to mod ASUS P5K3 deluxe latest bios 1206,with xeon x5460,no problems except the bios message on boot "unrecognized cpu update latest bios to unleash its full power...
After that boots normal no problem,passed all test I ran,just that message in bios.As much I know I need a bios mod to avoid that message,so can anyone help me with that?


----------



## Kid Cudi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kid Cudi*
> 
> I have an Asus P5K PRO mobo and Xeon E5450. Every time I turn on the pc appears the message: "to unleash this cpu full power please perform bios update process" . Can anyone add the microcodes to modify the bios?
> 
> Thanks for help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest bios is :
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5K_Pro/P5K-PRO-1303.zip


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kid Cudi*
> 
> I have an Asus P5K PRO mobo and Xeon E5450. Every time I turn on the pc appears the message: "to unleash this cpu full power please perform bios update process" . Can anyone add the microcodes to modify the bios?
> 
> Thanks for help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest bios is :
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5K_Pro/P5K-PRO-1303.zip


Somebody please


----------



## Bucho

Really guys? AMI Bios versions are not that hard to mod.
Okay anyway ... here you go:

@hauzmajstor (Hausmeister ... hehe)

P5K3-Deluxe-1206-Xeon5400.zip 1035k .zip file


@Kid Cudi
WARNING!!! I had to remove some old microcodes from the BIOS file since there was not enough room. The ones I removed related to old Pentium 4 single core CPUs. So these CPUs may not work in that board anymore or maybe with a message / reduced feature set.
Anyway, all other CPUs should work (Core 2 series, Pentium D, Pentium Dual Core and so on)

P5K-PRO-1303-Xeon5400.zip 778k .zip file


So if you want to use some old single core P4s with that board flash back to original BIOS!


----------



## Kid Cudi

@Bucho
Thank you for bios and WARNING!


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> 'Upgrading' from Q9450 to X5460 is an utter waste of money. Get a modern platform and sell your 775 gears while they're still worth something.


a high clocked top end core 2 quad IS on par with a first gen i5 specially if paired with ddr3. also upgrading to x5460 form a q9450 would also NET you money since the Q9450 sells for a higher price than the x5460. all assuming one sells the q9450.

40-50 USD for the X5460

60-75 USD for the q9450

as per ebay completed listings.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> 'Upgrading' from Q9450 to X5460 is an utter waste of money. Get a modern platform and sell your 775 gears while they're still worth something.
> 
> 
> 
> a high clocked top end core 2 quad IS on par with a first gen i5 specially if paired with ddr3. also upgrading to x5460 form a q9450 would also NET you money since the Q9450 sells for a higher price than the x5460. all assuming one sells the q9450.
> 
> 40-50 USD for the X5460
> 
> 60-75 USD for the q9450
> 
> as per ebay completed listings.
Click to expand...

Except the xeons don't run anywhere near as stable as native 775 quads. Those two pins are not the entire difference between 775 and 771. Most of the rest are power supply pins, and running a xeon puts extra pressure on the rest. I've been through several boards that were working one day and refused to boot the next. So unless you are going from a dual to a quad, the xeons are not worth it. As the previous user pointed out, there's no difference between a [email protected] and [email protected] in games, because at those clocks you bottleneck is actually the 775 platform with the high memory latency from fsb etc.


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Except the xeons don't run anywhere near as stable as native 775 quads. Those two pins are not the entire difference between 775 and 771.


I am surprised, I have been using two xeon quad core machines for months and they are very *stable* and cool. One is on x3353 and other on e5462.

At a negligible cost I was able to update two systems, Its a real value for money for me.


----------



## hauzmajstor

@Bucho Thank you,it works


----------



## 636cc of fury

I need a bios for a P5Q Deluxe that supports a single core Xeon L3014 and a dual core Xeon X5260. Board seems to run ok with unmodded bios (605 FSB under LN2 cooling for the dual core) but always complains about unleashing the full powah!

thanks,


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> As the previous user pointed out, there's no difference between a [email protected] and [email protected] in games, because at those clocks you bottleneck is actually the 775 platform with the high memory latency from fsb etc.


Both the previous poster you quote, as well as you, do not have a clue.

Of course there is a difference in games between a 3.6 GHz and 4.3 GHz OC, else none of us would bother overclock beyond 3.6 GHz, and all Socket 775 gamers would own Q9450's.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Both the previous poster you quote, as well as you, do not have a clue.
> 
> Of course there is a difference in games between a 3.6 GHz and 4.3 GHz OC, else none of us would bother overclock beyond 3.6 GHz, and all Socket 775 gamers would own Q9450's.


Arxontas is right, there is a difference between those two speeds and I would say there is a nearly linear increase in performance with higher cpu clock.
For example, those are my passmark CPU Mark scores on same platform (P5Q3 Deluxe) taken with Xeons on stock speeds:

E5420 E0 (2,5GHz) - 3899p.
E5450 C0 (3,0GHz) - 4670p.
X5450 C0 (3,0GHz) - 4678p.
X5482 E0 ES (3,2GHz)- 5008p.

There is 20% difference in operating freq. between 5420 and 5450, so with simple calculation 1,2 x 3899p = 4678,8p and this is a perfect score of 5450 processor. I also made tests with Aida64 on X5450 C0 @ 3,6GHz (20% OC) and most of CPU scores were about 20% better. ARMA 2 runs much smoother on X5482 than E5420 (I made a map with lots of units). Of course not all application and games will "see the difference". My 3DMark11 scores are nearly the same on 5420 and 5482 probably because of my Radeon 6670.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> My 3DMark11 scores are nearly the same on 5420 and 5482 probably because of my Radeon 6670.


Your 3DMark11 Performance score is divided into two parts:

1. Physics
2. Graphics.

CPU performance is measured on the "physics" score, so that is the score you should compare to determine increase of CPU gaming performance. Physics score is also dependent, to a lesser degree, on memory bandwidth as well.


----------



## rewease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Except the xeons don't run anywhere near as stable as native 775 quads.


Have you made any expericences is that direction? I had doubts about the stability for serious (workstation) use of the xeons in 775 boards myself. However I have not found anyone complaining about stability or reliability problems once the cpu runs and the microcodes have been added.


----------



## cdoublejj

i'd think even if jihe is right there would be a big improvement coming from a q6600.


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> Have you made any expericences is that direction? I had doubts about the stability for serious (workstation) use of the xeons in 775 boards myself. However I have not found anyone complaining about stability or reliability problems once the cpu runs and the microcodes have been added.


Hello!!! I have been. My rig now on it's second mobo is having stability issues with the Xeon Upgrade. I've been posting, asking for help.


----------



## cdoublejj

i wonder what mobo do you and jihe have?


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> i wonder what mobo do you and jihe have?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/2800_100#post_22046981


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> @ mpyusko
> Just try it with the Asrock G41C-GS. It should work out of the box with that Xeon but I would use a BIOS with the latest microcodes.
> There I patched that one already:
> 
> G41CGS_-Xeon5400-1.40.zip 666k .zip file
> 
> 
> I think both of your G41 boards should be about the same. You could try to OC but I am not sure what options you have there for the boards. As far as I know there are very limited OC options for the G31 and G41 chipset boards so you may find yourself stuck at a very low or no OC because you are missing some voltage or frequency settings in BIOS.


Just saw this. I swapped over to the ASrock board. Still having issues. I booted with the e6700 first and patched the BIOS. Then I noticed the NB heatsink was 65C so I had to swap on one with a fan. Now that I have the NB down to 35C, with the Xeon in it becomes unstable. However I am inclined to think it might be my RAM. I've been running it for a couple years at 1173 MHz, but it's Kingston HyperX DDR3-1333 so it should be able to handle it. Now whenever I boost the RAM to 1333, I get some freezing and kernel panics/dumps.

However, memtest86+ runs fine continuously without issues. (Where is the ripping your hair out smiley?)


----------



## cdoublejj

i noticed you have a "G" chipset. I wonder if Jihe also has a chipset. From what i've gather form TerminalVoltage we aren't too sure about the "G" chipsets and how they are wired.

Both the ASUS P5G41T-M/CSM and ASRock G41C-GS look to be budget boards. The Asus looks to be 4+2 phase VRM at best and the AsRock looks like a firehazard.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> Just saw this. I swapped over to the ASrock board. Still having issues. I booted with the e6700 first and patched the BIOS. Then I noticed the NB heatsink was 65C so I had to swap on one with a fan. Now that I have the NB down to 35C, with the Xeon in it becomes unstable. However I am inclined to think it might be my RAM. I've been running it for a couple years at 1173 MHz, but it's Kingston HyperX DDR3-1333 so it should be able to handle it. Now whenever I boost the RAM to 1333, I get some freezing and kernel panics/dumps.
> 
> However, memtest86+ runs fine continuously without issues. (Where is the ripping your hair out smiley?)


1. Increase DRAM voltage. Try again.

2. Increase Northbridge Voltage. Try again.

Keep increasing either of the above mentioned voltages until you are stable. G41 chipset boards are cheap & low quality and Asrock suck too, so I am not surprised.


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> 1. Increase DRAM voltage. Try again.
> 
> 2. Increase Northbridge Voltage. Try again.
> 
> Keep increasing either of the above mentioned voltages until you are stable. G41 chipset boards are cheap & low quality and Asrock suck too, so I am not surprised.


I have my DRAM voltage set to 1.55V and everything else is Auto.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> I have my DRAM voltage set to 1.55V and everything else is Auto.


Let me try again:

1. Increase DRAM voltage by 0.05V increments. See if that works.

2. Increase NB voltage by 0.05V increments. See if that works.

Your mobo just needs more voltage. This is typical in low quality garbage boards such as your G41. The quality is too low and the circuits do not supply the stated voltage. Your DDR3 should be good up to 2.00 Volts and your chipset (NB voltage) up to 1.4 Volts.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Let me try again:
> 
> 1. Increase DRAM voltage by 0.05V increments. See if that works.
> 
> 2. Increase NB voltage by 0.05V increments. See if that works.
> 
> Your mobo just needs more voltage. This is typical in low quality garbage boards such as your G41. The quality is too low and the circuits do not supply the stated voltage. Your DDR3 should be good up to 2.00 Volts and your chipset (NB voltage) up to 1.4 Volts.


For DDR3 you shouldn't go over 1.65v unless you don't mind the risk of reducing the life of the RAM.

@ mpyusko

Did you try turning off all of the power saving features in the BIOS?


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Let me try again:
> 
> 1. Increase DRAM voltage by 0.05V increments. See if that works.
> 
> 2. Increase NB voltage by 0.05V increments. See if that works.
> 
> Your mobo just needs more voltage. This is typical in low quality garbage boards such as your G41. The quality is too low and the circuits do not supply the stated voltage. Your DDR3 should be good up to 2.00 Volts and your chipset (NB voltage) up to 1.4 Volts.


Ah.... THAT is much more helpful. Thank you. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> For DDR3 you shouldn't go over 1.65v unless you don't mind the risk of reducing the life of the RAM.
> 
> @ mpyusko
> 
> Did you try turning off all of the power saving features in the BIOS?


ANANDTECH would beg to differ:



ANANDTECH actually recommend going up to 2.00V 24/7 with your DDR3. After owning and working with Socket 775 for 6+ years, I know very well what I am talking about every time I post something with respect to Socket 775.

I was the owner of a QX9650 Socket 775 based system from March 2008 to Decemeber 2013.

In any case, I would advise people to follow my (and ANANDTECH's) recommendations over those of a random troll over the internet.


----------



## Arxontas

I might also add that, contrary to many Kamikaze Kiddies on this board who habitually destroy their systems, my CPU actually made it through 22,911 hours of operation over a period o 6+ years, many of which overclocked, and I managed to sell it off at e-bay. Its buyer still works with it 24/7 with no problems.

I did that by following ANANDTECH's overclocking guide above and not exceeding their published 24/7 voltage limits. I suggest you do the same.


----------



## mpyusko

How does HyperX blu stack up in the grand scheme of things?


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> How does HyperX blu stack up in the grand scheme of things?


Destroying RAM through overclocking is extremely rare. One must be ******ed to achieve such a feat. Even Kamikaze Kiddies do not usually destroy their RAM. They usually destroy their CPUs. According to ANANDTECH's table above, it would take 2.40V DRAM voltage to instantly destroy (burn) your DDR3 RAM.

Socket 775 systems are unique in that the MCH (Memory Controller Hub) is not integrated with the CPU as with later CORE architecture CPUS but is located on the Northbridge. Therefore, the voltage one may safely feed one's DDR3 memory on Socket 775 systems is much greater than the 1.65V max allowed for Core acrhitecture CPUS such as my Haswell.


----------



## mpyusko

Published Spec for
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> For DDR3 you shouldn't go over 1.65v unless you don't mind the risk of reducing the life of the RAM.
> 
> @ mpyusko
> 
> Did you try turning off all of the power saving features in the BIOS?


The published specs for my RAM is 1.425 to 1.575V

All EPU etc are disabled. I don't have much use for it since this is a 24/7 crunching, occasional gaming, machine. It _is_ my primary desktop.


----------



## mpyusko

Current Specs....

Xeon E5450 @3.0GHz
8GB DDR3-1333 Kingston HyperX Blue (4GBx2)
Asrock G41C-GS (patched BIOS)
PCP&C Quad Black 750 Watt PSU
AMD Radeon HD 6950 2GB OC Edition
Corsair H60 Liquid Cooler
Assorted drives.

I also have in my Arsenal:
Pentium Dual-Core e6700 @ 3.2GHz
4GB Crucial DDR3-1333 (2GBx2)
Asus P5G41T-M/CSM
more assorted drives, fans, components, hardware...

Right now I'm not so concerned with OC'ing, I would just like it booting at factory clocks and running stable.


----------



## gagarin77

@mpyusko - this is probably Asrock's fault in handling DDR3 RAM. For example I have high-end Asus P5Q3 DLX and it can't handle Dual channel DDR3 at 1600 MHz and above - Asus recommends to use one memory module per channel. Asrock G41C-GS has DDR3 1333 support, but for OC only. And I doubt G41 can handle Dual at that frequency. You should try first with only one module.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> Have you made any expericences is that direction? I had doubts about the stability for serious (workstation) use of the xeons in 775 boards myself. However I have not found anyone complaining about stability or reliability problems once the cpu runs and the microcodes have been added.


I've gone through 3 IP35-E's. These are good solid boards. They would work fine at the start, even overclocking an E5440 to 4G, but after a couple of months two of them began to give "CPUs didn't answer in synchronization" while booting linux, swapped in 775 quads and everything fine again. Not to mention the double booting issue with xeons and IP35 meant I could not use S3 sleep.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> I am surprised, I have been using two xeon quad core machines for months and they are very *stable* and cool. One is on x3353 and other on e5462.
> 
> At a negligible cost I was able to update two systems, Its a real value for money for me.


Well you shouldn't be. If you google translate the chinese forum where this mod was made in the first place you'll see that stability is one of the main drawbacks. Sockets were burn due to bad contacts etc.


----------



## mpyusko

How does frequency affect single vs Dual? Both say they handle 8GB DDR3.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> How does frequency affect single vs Dual? Both say they handle 8GB DDR3.


My guess is the memory controller in chipset is more burdened. Anyway I read somewhere that running DDR3 on older chipsets is tricky. Combination of a new and old technology not always works as it should. Just do some reading on this topic.


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> My guess is the memory controller in chipset is more burdened. Anyway I read somewhere that running DDR3 on older chipsets is tricky. Combination of a new and old technology not always works as it should. Just do some reading on this topic.


I've been reading so much about RAM today, I'm starting to go cross-eyed. Some of these articles have me going in circles. Plus I was also chatting with Kingston support today to confirm compatibility.
Quote:


> *You said:*
> The Ram should be compatible with these boards, correct?
> *Kingston said:*
> We don't make any guarantees with Hyper-X memory. Customer may wish to go faster by overclocking but due to the overclocking nature of these modules, we not guarantee compatibility
> *You said:*
> Ok, let me rephrase..... This RAM matches the specs for these boards?
> *Kingston said:*
> Yes, this board is capable of 1333Mhz with overclocking memory modules












The most useful thing we settled on was to try my success the the Crucial sticks..... If they work, they'll RMA the HyperX.


----------



## Haze80

After doing a microcode update my cpuz reads a E5440 instead of a
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Titan Fall Caps to your monitor's refrech rate. So if you only have a 60hz monitor, it will cap at 60. If you have a 96/120hz monitor it will cap at those frame rates.
> 
> Also the 780i chipset Sucks. I used to have a EVGA 780i board, hated it for 45nm Intel Quads. Worked great on a Q6600 but anything 45nm just forget about it. The 780i chipset is nothing more then a overclocked 680i chipset, Not only that but the board uses the NF200 chip to give users pci-e 2.0, as the chipset doesn't support real pci-e 2.0. So from the NB to the NF200 you get a slow connection with added latency and any card connected to the NF200 gets to share that 2.0 speed. Really it is a horrid board with fsb holes and stability problems when pushing a high FSB. Also has really bad v-droop and needs to be pencil modded.
> 
> The 771 to 775 mod is good for someone with a good p45 board like a ep45-ud3p, but something like the 780i chipset should just be passed up.
> 
> Sell the 780i for as much as you can get and look for a upgrade. Maybe a used 1155 platform? Though your 780i board is doing fairly well.
> 
> As for me My old Q9550 still is kicking in my HTPC with my ud3p, @ 4ghz it tends to game better then my brothers i3 3220. His CPU can score slightly better in single thread but my q9550 kills his i3 in multithread. My Q9550 under 3.6ghz starts to bottleneck my gtx470 though. Also 4gb of ram is starting to become a problem with newer games, upgrading to 8gb of ddr2 is expensive.


I dont get this. Im running my x5460 on a cheap g31m es2l @ 4.0Ghz with a 7870 and can run all my games on the highest settings no prob at 1080p. I think this mod is worth it to anyone with a compatible motherboard who wants a cheap quad. This machine performs just as good as my sig machine.


----------



## Matts155

Hi, I am lost in trying to install the micro code for Xeon E5430 -SLBBK-stepping A- Revision EO
in Asus P5KVM with Ami bios.

The chip is running but speedstep is not working and the bios reports the temp a 85 celcius which is making my cpu fan run at
full speed.

All 4 cores are averaging 40 celius in window 7 running full speed.

Can anyone insert the microcode for me into my bios?

Thanks for any help

mybios.zip 641k .zip file


I got it done finally, no need anymore!!


----------



## skora

"When life gives you lemons, don't make lemonade, make life, give the lemons back. I don't want your damn lemons, what am I suppose to do with these." - Cave Johnson

The lemon I have is this, I was none to careful modding the socket on my ASUS P5Q PRO and ended up bending 2 pins and breaking the tip of another off. My E5450 works in it, just wouldn't OC at all. Took it out, did some cleaning up of the bent pins and the broken one and was able to get it to 3.4 ghz. It was OCCT 41 hr stable but I have had 2 hard locks this week. Not sure if it was the hardware or me messing with hacking PvZ. I'll still monitor that situation.

So I have a cpu that I'm sure I'm not even close to reaching its potential on a crippled motherboard. I also have an un-modded EVGA 750i FTW sitting in a box. Do I give the 750i a go, or sell it and buy this that supports DDR3?
https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS570US570&espvd=2&es_sm=122&biw=1920&bih=955&output=search&tbm=shop&q=p45r2000&oq=p45r2000&gs_l=products-cc.3...13392.13982.0.14606.5.5.0.0.0.0.94.411.5.5.0....0...1ac.1.40.products-cc..5.0.0.qX-ClQ4sv08#spd=10881260906812617923

Selling the 750i, 12gb of DDR2 1066 I have between the two boards, the P5Q PRO (noting the damage), and a Q6600 would actually leave me with a few extra bucks after replacing them with the ASRock and 8gb DDR3 1333 ram. I don't think I would net enough to do a platform jump though and there's no other money to add.

Whatcha think, the 750i, P45R2000, stick with the P5Q PRO, or sell it all and find something else?


----------



## Arxontas

Sell the lemons at e-bay and switch to oranges.

The Amlighty has given you a clear sign to abandon S775. Respect the Lord and take His advice.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> 1. Increase DRAM voltage. Try again.
> 
> 2. Increase Northbridge Voltage. Try again.
> 
> Keep increasing either of the above mentioned voltages until you are stable. G41 chipset boards are cheap & low quality and Asrock suck too, so I am not surprised.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> I have my DRAM voltage set to 1.55V and everything else is Auto.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Let me try again:
> 
> 1. Increase DRAM voltage by 0.05V increments. See if that works.
> 
> 2. Increase NB voltage by 0.05V increments. See if that works.
> 
> Your mobo just needs more voltage. This is typical in low quality garbage boards such as your G41. The quality is too low and the circuits do not supply the stated voltage. Your DDR3 should be good up to 2.00 Volts and your chipset (NB voltage) up to 1.4 Volts.


look at my post above yours, it's possibly a lack VRMs, i'm amazed it has blow nor caught fire i bet those VRMs are _*BLAZING*_ hot.

Also gargin might be on to something about that ram.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> ANANDTECH would beg to differ:
> 
> 
> 
> ANANDTECH actually recommend going up to 2.00V 24/7 with your DDR3. After owning and working with Socket 775 for 6+ years, I know very well what I am talking about every time I post something with respect to Socket 775.
> 
> I was the owner of a QX9650 Socket 775 based system from March 2008 to Decemeber 2013.
> 
> In any case, I would advise people to follow my (and ANANDTECH's) recommendations over those of a random troll over the internet.


1.5V for cpu core voltage is considered safe for long term operation of 45nm quads??

I remember looking at intel spec sheets for 45nm quad cores and the max safe vcore there was 1.45V.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> 1.5V for cpu core voltage is considered safe for long term operation of 45nm quads??
> 
> I remember looking at intel spec sheets for 45nm quad cores and the max safe vcore there was 1.45V.


1.45V is the "Absolute Maximum" voltage. Technically, Intel does not consider anything over 1.365 safe, as 1.365 VCORE is the "Recommended Max Safe Operating Voltage".

If you read Anandtech's text carefully, they note that the

"LIMITS SHOULD BE READ AS MAXIMUM IN BIOS SELECTIONS AS THEY TAKE INTO ACCOUNT ANY DROOP IN ACTUAL VOLTAGES"

What is not stated in the above extract is that ANANDTECH do not recommend overclocking with LOADLINE CALIBRATION ON, hence their 1.50V max VCORE limit would fall under 1.45V with droop and LLC off.

In any case, Load Line Calibration should only be used in high quality boards, such as the 16 phase Asus P5Q Deluxe, which are designed to handle the additional stress.



Note the condition of my ASUS P5Q Deluxe socket after I removed my QX9650 working at 1.44V VCORE LLC on.

The contacts are all black from heat and voltage. A lesser quality board would have probably blown the caps at such stress levels. P5Q Deluxe has got a 16 phase design and additional caps. Normal boards and cheap low quality boards have got an 8 phase or 4 phase design.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUS*
> 
> ASUS True 16-Phase Power Design
> 
> Unprecedented Innovation with the best quality component for best performance
> 
> The breakthrough technology of 16-phase VRM design is bringing to the ASUS motherboards. 16-phase power design can reach the power efficiency up to 96%+, and dispel heat generated by VRM module effectively, and lower more temperature compared to other VRM solution. With the high quality power components such as low RDS (on) MOSFETs, Ferrite core chokes with lower hysteresis loss and 100% Japan-made high quality conductive polymer capacitors, ASUS 16-phase VRM design also ensure longer component life, minimum power loss, and help to reach the superior overclocking score ever than before.


What ASUS say about the "_help to reach the superior overclocking score ever than before_" with the P5Q deluxe is 100% true, as my seven year old QX9650 reached 4.1 GHz stable below 1.45V, an unprecedented feat for this C0 CPU.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> look at my post above yours, it's possibly a lack VRMs, i'm amazed it has blow nor caught fire i bet those VRMs are _*BLAZING*_ hot.
> 
> Also gargin might be on to something about that ram.


That newbie poster populated all four slots of his mobo and then expected it to run with same NB voltage designed for only two slots populated. He failed b/c his voltage was too low and was afraid to increase it. Don't spread rumours, it would take1.6 Volts to fry his NB.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> That newbie poster populated all four slots of his mobo and then expected it to run with same NB voltage designed for only two slots populated. He failed b/c his voltage was too low and was afraid to increase it. Don't spread rumours, it would take1.6 Volts to fry his NB.


do you know what a VRM is? have you looked at pictures of that motherboard? i only see 2 or 3 mosfet transistors, that can't be good.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> do you know what a VRM is? have you looked at pictures of that motherboard? i only see 2 or 3 mosfet transistors, that can't be good.


Yes, what of it? I don't see what the VRM's have to do with the Northbridge. He failed b/c of insufficient NB voltage. He should have pumped in more juice. I don't see how that is rocket science. We are talking about 101 stuff here.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*
> 
> I used the Caig pen like you used. I'm positive it was a short on the CPU PCB. The spot is obvious when I look at it now. I can remember seeing a very small scratch when I looked it over previously and should have paid more attention and looked closely before applying the conductive paint. I can still bump the volts and push it but I really don't have the need to. @ 4.2 it does all I need it to. Any luck with your X3363?


Sorry been gone for a bit here. I got another board coming now since I couldn't fix the pin broke board enough to make it work. Oh well.

I had a person a week ago post on one of my youtube LGA771 mod videos that he tried the E5430 on an 975X board and was not able to make it work either. Maybe there is something to the ECC thing now that someone has actually tried this on an 975X chipset board also. That would be another common factor.


----------



## patentman

I`m excited ! Soon I`ll upgrade an Asus P3-P5G31 from Pentium Dual Core E2180 to Xeon Quad E5410.
What a huge upgrade will be.
And so cheap!

Get that dremel over here! Socket MOD !








Actually I`ll use only a sharp blade.


----------



## Wirerat

Can someone please post a cinebench r15 with an overclocked Xeon 54xx? I am interested in how that CPU scales with over clocking.


----------



## altean

Hiya..
Thanx for the files and the info.
I patched my rom file, flashed the bios. The e5450 came up great, unfortunately I had to disable my C states in the bios or the computer would boot for about 10-15 mins.
I checked it with HWiNFO64. The cpu speed would jump up and down, so is the memory speed with the C states enabled.
I'm not really up to snuff on cpu microcode hacking. It looks fairly straight forward.
I'm using the asus p5q 2209 bios with this microcode patch what you have posted on here.
I've checked Donovan's site for more info. If i understand this, I might need to change some of the info in the patch to make it work properly.
I know ,ppl might ask,than why do I bother ...I'd like to run some other tests for compatibility and I need this thing to run properly.
Any advice on the C state fix?
If you have to ask which C state,, all of them!
the rest of the cpu settings are enabled and works fine.
thnx again


----------



## patentman

There should be no problem, especially with the P5Q.
I don`t think it has to do with the bios but you can check a bios I had uploaded, search & find.

It sounds like cpu is degraded or mobo or socket is not clear enough. Check the adapter too.
The memory frequency does not jump up and down according to C-states. So something you have misunderstood there.

Load setup defaults, save and exit.
If system still does not work as it should then use another bios (not likely), check socket tabs clearance, check socket pins, change adapter (clean the cpu pin side first).


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Can someone please post a cinebench r15 with an overclocked Xeon 54xx? I am interested in how that CPU scales with over clocking.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*


thank you. What clockspeed are you at?


----------



## patentman

3.9Ghz. Bench also says that, look at the details.


----------



## Matts155

Anyone know for sure what the bsel mod for Xeon E5430 to get to 1600fsb, I am able to overclock my cheap memory to 400 but I need
to get the chips fsb to 1600 to squeeze out more overlock
I have tried putting tape on bsel 2 and bsel 1, putting tape on bsel 1, also tried connection bsel 1 to vss, still no go.
Need H H L for 400fsb right?

appreciate any info on this


----------



## DEVICE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> Sorry been gone for a bit here. I got another board coming now since I couldn't fix the pin broke board enough to make it work. Oh well.
> 
> I had a person a week ago post on one of my youtube LGA771 mod videos that he tried the E5430 on an 975X board and was not able to make it work either. Maybe there is something to the ECC thing now that someone has actually tried this on an 975X chipset board also. That would be another common factor.


x11nt4,

Newer motherboards don't really give the option to select an ECC mode but older ones, 955X/975X etc, usually under the Advanced Tab/Chipset, have an AUTO/Disabled or AUTO/Enabled/Disabled option.

Could you ask that person to choose Disabled and try again with a non-ECC memory module?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Yes, what of it? I don't see what the VRM's have to do with the Northbridge. He failed b/c of insufficient NB voltage. He should have pumped in more juice. I don't see how that is rocket science. We are talking about 101 stuff here.


POP!!! huh, why isn't it turning on any more.


----------



## mpyusko

I logged two hours of Crysis 3 last night. Seems to be running nice and stable at factory clocks.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1997752


----------



## cdoublejj

you still might consider using a fan to cooler your VRMs. i had a similar board with a quad core and fired every one i got back from RMA every time i ran Prime 95 due to the lack of VRMs.


----------



## mpyusko

I think I should be ok, the board is rated for a Q9650 at 95Watts and I'm running an E5450 at 80 watts. But I did mount that hercules cooler in the NB and that knock a lot of heat off.


----------



## gagarin77

Hi guys. How does FSB 520 sounds


----------



## mpyusko

Gees!!! Are you trying to broil a steak? That thing is probably generating enough heat to poach an egg!


----------



## altean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluenight*
> 
> that's good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , can you help me mod bios for x48 asus rampage formular, i cannt post with xeon x5260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here the lastest bios
> 
> RAMPAGE-ASUS-Formula-1001.zip 979k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> There should be no problem, especially with the P5Q.
> I don`t think it has to do with the bios but you can check a bios I had uploaded, search & find.
> 
> It sounds like cpu is degraded or mobo or socket is not clear enough. Check the adapter too.
> The memory frequency does not jump up and down according to C-states. So something you have misunderstood there.
> 
> Load setup defaults, save and exit.
> If system still does not work as it should then use another bios (not likely), check socket tabs clearance, check socket pins, change adapter (clean the cpu pin side first).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> There should be no problem, especially with the P5Q.
> I don`t think it has to do with the bios but you can check a bios I had uploaded, search & find.
> 
> It sounds like cpu is degraded or mobo or socket is not clear enough. Check the adapter too.
> The memory frequency does not jump up and down according to C-states. So something you have misunderstood there.
> 
> Load setup defaults, save and exit.
> If system still does not work as it should then use another bios (not likely), check socket tabs clearance, check socket pins, change adapter (clean the cpu pin side first).


Thnx for the tip.
I actually came to a similar conclusion. I'm gonna take the cpu out and double check everything. Right now I'm busy with repairs. I've got amps and a whole bunch of other repairs to do, so no time for getting into it deeper.
Right now it's stable with the disabled C states. Core number 3 still running 10C hotter than the others.
I'll double check it on the weekend.
I'll let you know what I find.
Thnx again


----------



## Carachio

Hi guys!
It's my first post here

I have Asus P5W64-WS (975x !!!) and c2d e6300
I bought xeon e5420 (2,5ghz, 12mb) few moths ago. Before i intalled new CPU i updated BIOS to newest 1201 version. In that time i couldn't get adapter [email protected], so I start using aluminium foil (from kitchen;p). After few hours to create handmade adapter MY COMPUTER POST WITH e5420 (975X chipset!). Bios all options default , only nothbridge 1.8V and fsb termination 1.3V i manual set. But computer was unstable, a lot restart and freeze while in BIOS, i cant load winXP sp3.
i change CPU to my old e6300 and still can't load windows. ***?? With anger i refresh windowsXP using CD. Xeon i put on the shelf for better time, because i cant POST even to BIOS ??I thought that was crappy handmade adapter...... after one week(!!!) i discover that my e6300 use only 1 core. Problem was that when i set default BIOS setting , it change AHPI 2.0 to disable mode. So I probably know why i cant load Windows before and crash it...
After that discover i start again seeking for factory adapter [email protected] (bacause lack of patience) and found few day ago. When waiting for shipping i load e5420 microcode to my BIOS 1201.

But when i installed xeon with adapter = NO POST. i know that in this topic few person said that they cant post on 975x chipset. But few moths ago i CAN few times(1:10 computer booting) laod to BIOS with xeon e5420.

I have few questions:
1. One corner of my xeon is damaged . i don't know if it was damaged before or after posting to bios
http://i57.tinypic.com/jgh3d5.jpg http://i59.tinypic.com/1zp6usp.jpg
2. One pin in my socket on my asus looks terrible. E6300 working OK . But maybe it never using that pin.
http://i60.tinypic.com/kbsrw5.jpg (bad photo)

PS. Sorry for my english.
PS2. I once install in the socket my e6300 with 90degree shift (trollolo). Computer power up but no post Processor 100% fine after that


----------



## gagarin77

I didn't broil anything. I just decided to have some fun. Brought additional fan (originally bought it in Canada 23 years ago for use in a car) and placed it facing motherboard. I think this fan is something that can beat even deltas 220 CFMs. My settings CPU Vcore 1,4V selected in BIOS (about 1,36V after drop) and NB 1,58V. Temps were CPU 46C and NB 28C, room temperature about 20C.
Anything more on FSB and it wouldn't POST. It wasn't stable in OS. Last semi-stablein value I had in Windows was at FSB480 - 4,32GHz, I didn't added more voltage, only checked if it POSTs.


----------



## altean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *altean*
> 
> Hiya..
> Thanx for the files and the info.
> I patched my rom file, flashed the bios. The e5450 came up great, unfortunately I had to disable my C states in the bios or the computer would boot for about 10-15 mins.
> I checked it with HWiNFO64. The cpu speed would jump up and down, so is the memory speed with the C states enabled.
> I'm not really up to snuff on cpu microcode hacking. It looks fairly straight forward.
> I'm using the asus p5q 2209 bios with this microcode patch what you have posted on here.
> I've checked Donovan's site for more info. If i understand this, I might need to change some of the info in the patch to make it work properly.
> I know ,ppl might ask,than why do I bother ...I'd like to run some other tests for compatibility and I need this thing to run properly.
> Any advice on the C state fix?
> If you have to ask which C state,, all of them!
> the rest of the cpu settings are enabled and works fine.
> thnx again


Sry ..This post got misdirected


----------



## x11nt4

He didn't state if he was using ECC memory, but I will delve into it a bit farther here.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carachio*
> 
> Hi guys!
> It's my first post here
> 
> I have Asus P5W64-WS (975x !!!) and c2d e6300
> I bought xeon e5420 (2,5ghz, 12mb) few moths ago. Before i intalled new CPU i updated BIOS to newest 1201 version. In that time i couldn't get adapter [email protected], so I start using aluminium foil (from kitchen;p). After few hours to create handmade adapter MY COMPUTER POST WITH e5420 (975X chipset!). Bios all options default , only nothbridge 1.8V and fsb termination 1.3V i manual set. But computer was unstable, a lot restart and freeze while in BIOS, i cant load winXP sp3.
> i change CPU to my old e6300 and still can't load windows. ***?? With anger i refresh windowsXP using CD. Xeon i put on the shelf for better time, because i cant POST even to BIOS ??I thought that was crappy handmade adapter...... after one week(!!!) i discover that my e6300 use only 1 core. Problem was that when i set default BIOS setting , it change AHPI 2.0 to disable mode. So I probably know why i cant load Windows before and crash it...
> After that discover i start again seeking for factory adapter [email protected] (bacause lack of patience) and found few day ago. When waiting for shipping i load e5420 microcode to my BIOS 1201.
> 
> But when i installed xeon with adapter = NO POST. i know that in this topic few person said that they cant post on 975x chipset. But few moths ago i CAN few times(1:10 computer booting) laod to BIOS with xeon e5420.
> 
> I have few questions:
> 1. One corner of my xeon is damaged . i don't know if it was damaged before or after posting to bios
> http://i57.tinypic.com/jgh3d5.jpg http://i59.tinypic.com/1zp6usp.jpg
> 2. One pin in my socket on my asus looks terrible. E6300 working OK . But maybe it never using that pin.
> http://i60.tinypic.com/kbsrw5.jpg (bad photo)
> 
> PS. Sorry for my english.
> PS2. I once install in the socket my e6300 with 90degree shift (trollolo). Computer power up but no post Processor 100% fine after that


I think the Xeon chip is ok. That doesn't look like to me anyway enough missing to cause a problem. The bent pin ( you are lucky it still works! ) is probably one of the redundant pins so it should be ok. I would try to straighten it out only so it doesn't come into contact with a neighbor pin.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> I didn't broil anything. I just decided to have some fun. Brought additional fan (originally bought it in Canada 23 years ago for use in a car) and placed it facing motherboard. I think this fan is something that can beat even deltas 220 CFMs. My settings CPU Vcore 1,4V selected in BIOS (about 1,36V after drop) and NB 1,58V. Temps were CPU 46C and NB 28C, room temperature about 20C.
> Anything more on FSB and it wouldn't POST. It wasn't stable in OS. Last semi-stablein value I had in Windows was at FSB480 - 4,32GHz, I didn't added more voltage, only checked if it POSTs.


mmmmmm broiled CPU







Tasty!


----------



## justafatboy

if anyone's interested, here's a comparison on an oc-ed x5460 to its stock speed.
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1937049/fs/1936943


----------



## Carachio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> I think the Xeon chip is ok. That doesn't look like to me anyway enough missing to cause a problem. The bent pin ( you are lucky it still works! ) is probably one of the redundant pins so it should be ok. I would try to straighten it out only so it doesn't come into contact with a neighbor pin.


Are pins are flexibe? Because I'm scared that I break one

Another questions: 975x + e5420 = any HOPE ???

How i can manage post and enter to bios on 975x

Maybe my bent pin are not redundant for 771 CPU....


----------



## DEVICE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> He didn't state if he was using ECC memory, but I will delve into it a bit farther here.


ECC or not, essentially, it is the option in the BIOS that matters to be at the Disabled state I think. Do look into it if you could, because that may explain a lot for the owners of such motherboards and the following generations (X38, X48).


----------



## DEVICE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carachio*
> 
> Are pins are flexibe? Because I'm scared that I break one
> 
> Another questions: 975x + e5420 = any HOPE ???
> 
> How i can manage post and enter to bios on 975x
> 
> Maybe my bent pin are not redundant for 771 CPU....


@ Carachio

Learn to search a few simple things please, it will help you a lot and others too.









Pins are slightly flexible to all directions, so if you do it, do it at your own risk and be very cautious with them. Use a magnifying glass and gentle movements.

975X & E5420 we'll know from x11nt4 hopefully!


----------



## Carachio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEVICE*
> 
> ECC or not, essentially, it is the option in the BIOS that matters to be at the Disabled state I think. Do look into it if you could, because that may explain a lot for the owners of such motherboards and the following generations (X38, X48).


I have 975x (asus p5w64-ws) and ECC mode (auto/disable) i have set on disable and nothing change.
Like I said before I have once with handmade adapter post to BIOS with e5420 on 975x chipset but it was unstable(freezing/restarting) probably because APCI 2.0 was set to disable(after load default bios settings). Now after few motnhs with fabric adapters i cant even post...


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*


X3363 + ASUS P5E3 PRO X48 = SUCCESS!!!!!!


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> X3363 + ASUS P5E3 PRO X48 = SUCCESS!!!!!!


Are you using stock BIOS? Normally 3353 or 3363 works with stock BIOS


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> Are you using stock BIOS? Normally 3353 or 3363 works with stock BIOS


Ya, stock bios. i need to update the microcode now to "unleash the full power of the processor"


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminalVoltage*


I have tested the E54xx chips on the P5E3 board and this board does not flash 1 post code just like the P5E X38. Now that I see this X3363 chip work on this X48 board when the E54xx series does not, I have to think neither ECC or VT-D is the problem. I noticed the X33x3 family are all uni-processor where as the E54xx X and L are all dual processor compatible. But I don't understand how that can be the issue since Dell Precision desktops work just fine with a single E54xx series Xeon. There has to be a logical difference between these 2 LGA771 series but I just don't know what it can be that causes one to work when the other does not on the same chipset.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Hi guys. How does FSB 520 sounds


What core voltage?


----------



## DEVICE

x11nt4,

This is what that person posted some time ago. Maybe you can make better sense than I do!?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> I thought this looked pretty cool, so I pulled an X3353 out of an old Poweredge T300 and stuck it in an even older Optiplex 755 with the adapter. Most satisfying 15-minute hardware mod I've ever done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 3xx3 Xeons (Yorkfield-CL) are virtually identical to 775 Xeons (themselves identical to Core 2 Quads) besides their lower TDP and 771 socket. X3323, X3353 and X3363 are the single socket Xeons to put in Qxx-based boards/Dell Optiplex 755-780.


Also, the 1GB memory you've tried is ECC or not?


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEVICE*
> 
> x11nt4,
> 
> This is what that person posted some time ago. Maybe you can make better sense than I do!?
> Also, the 1GB memory you've tried is ECC or not?


That in itself makes me think the Q and X series chipsets are looking for a second processor to be present perhaps? hmmm. I don't know. Like Terminal Voltage keeps saying, why does any of this work at all?







sure seems to me if dual processor capabilities was an issue, then the 5400 series Xeons should not work in any socket 775 board. What I do not understand, is that ( I looked this up on tomshardware ) that the Q series is based on the G series with VT-D capabilities. The G series is based on the P series, with graphics added. I couldn't see any of these chipsets being based on the X38/48 series. Seems like if Q=G and G=P then Q=P also lol


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEVICE*
> 
> x11nt4,
> 
> This is what that person posted some time ago. Maybe you can make better sense than I do!?
> Also, the 1GB memory you've tried is ECC or not?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEVICE*
> 
> x11nt4,
> 
> This is what that person posted some time ago. Maybe you can make better sense than I do!?
> Also, the 1GB memory you've tried is ECC or not?


It is not ECC. I don't have any DDR3 ecc at the moment


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carachio*
> 
> I have 975x (asus p5w64-ws) and ECC mode (auto/disable) i have set on disable and nothing change.
> Like I said before I have once with handmade adapter post to BIOS with e5420 on 975x chipset but it was unstable(freezing/restarting) probably because APCI 2.0 was set to disable(after load default bios settings). Now after few motnhs with fabric adapters i cant even post...


One of the things I have issues with on these adapters, is them making good contact to the lands on the cpu. I use the premade ones, but I have had the CPU not boot unless I "wiggle" the cpu around in the socket to get the lands to seat in and make good contact to the adapter.


----------



## x11nt4

One interesting difference I do see between the X33x3 and the 5400 series is the X33x3 does not support intel demand based switching.

"Intel® Demand Based Switching is a power-management technology in which the applied voltage and clock speed of a microprocessor are kept at the minimum necessary levels until more processing power is required. This technology was introduced as Intel SpeedStep® Technology in the server marketplace. "


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> What core voltage?


VCore 1,4V (as Bios setting, it was about 1,36 after drop, Load Line Calibration Disabled)
NB voltage 1,58V
520 FSB was unstable, my PC could POST (every time) but entering to windows was out of question. Higher FSB resulted in POST failure.
The highest semi-stable in Windows was at FSB 480 (4,32 GHz) with same voltages. Passmark showed 6510 points and I have CPU-Z link. I didn't set more voltage since 480. I was only trying if it will POST with higher FSB. Cooling system was good (additional stand alone fan with very high airflow facing motherboard). Temps were 46C for CPU and 28C for NB with ambient room temp. about 20C.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> One interesting difference I do see between the X33x3 and the 5400 series is the X33x3 does not support intel demand based switching.
> 
> "Intel® Demand Based Switching is a power-management technology in which the applied voltage and clock speed of a microprocessor are kept at the minimum necessary levels until more processing power is required. This technology was introduced as Intel SpeedStep® Technology in the server marketplace. "


It would be great to find datasheet for X33x3 xeon series and make a comparison to 5xxx. I searched some time ago but couldn't find any. I think it is very suspicious that intel gives free access to X33x0 LGA 775 datasheets and 5xxx Xeons, but X33x3 LGA771 is nowhere to be found.
My idea is to find contacts on 5xxx that are responsible for multiprocessor recognition, disable them with insulating tape and test it on X and Q chipsets. I have Acer Q35 mobo lying around.


----------



## DEVICE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> One interesting difference I do see between the X33x3 and the 5400 series is the X33x3 does not support intel demand based switching.
> 
> "Intel® Demand Based Switching is a power-management technology in which the applied voltage and clock speed of a microprocessor are kept at the minimum necessary levels until more processing power is required. This technology was introduced as Intel SpeedStep® Technology in the server marketplace. "


x11nt4,

The X3363 & X3323 don't support Demand Based Switching but the X3353 does. Also X3363 & X3353 support VT-x with Extended Page Tables (EPT or SLAT) but X3323 doesn't. That's the obvious differences from ark.intel, so it could be something else.


----------



## Geza60

Can anybody help me modding Gigabyte EP45T-Extreme F5i bios? Please anybody add E54xx xeon microcodes and help me please add Pentium 4 640 microcode too.

Thank you guys!

Geza


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEVICE*
> 
> x11nt4,
> 
> The X3363 & X3323 don't support Demand Based Switching but the X3353 does. Also X3363 & X3353 support VT-x with Extended Page Tables (EPT or SLAT) but X3323 doesn't. That's the obvious differences from ark.intel, so it could be something else.


I didn't look at the X3353. I noticed the E5405 and the L5408 also do not support Intel DBS. The Dual CPU support seems like a logical reason for the issues with the X and Q series chipsets.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> It would be great to find datasheet for X33x3 xeon series and make a comparison to 5xxx. I searched some time ago but couldn't find any. I think it is very suspicious that intel gives free access to X33x0 LGA 775 datasheets and 5xxx Xeons, but X33x3 LGA771 is nowhere to be found.
> My idea is to find contacts on 5xxx that are responsible for multiprocessor recognition, disable them with insulating tape and test it on X and Q chipsets. I have Acer Q35 mobo lying around.


I know! I even went onto archive.org to see if the datasheet had been posted back in 2008 when the CPU was released but there wasn't anything other than the "3300" series listed as now. The closest datasheet I can find is for the QX9750 which is also a yorkfield chip. But since it support dual cpu, there could still be a land difference from the X33x3 series. I looked at the 5400 series data sheet, specifically at the signal meanings section and I didn't see one that was called out for dual cpu support. I thought something to the effect of " #dcpu signals must be present for dual cpu operation, if this signal remains disassociated, the cpu will assume a single cpu role" If there is a land there, it is not called out as to it's function in the data sheet as far as I could find, but I haven't gone through every part of the sheet yet...

I am not sure it is really worth bothering with 5400 series on X chipsets really. Unless you want a higher multiplier but... even the X3363 is going to be a big improvement


----------



## gagarin77

@x11nt4 the thing is in my country there is more than twenty 5xxx per one X33x3 for sale. And the prices of those is over 100$. Buying from foreign countries is out of the question for most people as it involves substantial shipping fee that makes it unprofitable. If there was some way to make 5xxx series work on X and Q chipsets that would be great.


----------



## altean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> There should be no problem, especially with the P5Q.
> I don`t think it has to do with the bios but you can check a bios I had uploaded, search & find.
> 
> It sounds like cpu is degraded or mobo or socket is not clear enough. Check the adapter too.
> The memory frequency does not jump up and down according to C-states. So something you have misunderstood there.
> 
> Load setup defaults, save and exit.
> If system still does not work as it should then use another bios (not likely), check socket tabs clearance, check socket pins, change adapter (clean the cpu pin side first).


I went through the whole thing again(check the pins,cleaning, fixed the plastic adapter to make sure it lines up properly)..
No more jumping everything is stable ,except the C-state. With that on still runs like a dog.
I wonder if anyone using the same setup as I..(P5Q with the e5450) and the processor is stepping down like it should.
Anywhoo.. Clocked it to 3.6 and it's very stable. I had my 8400 running 4 gig steady before no sweat.
Luckily, with the 8400 the only thing I had to change in the bios is to set bus the 444 and leave everything else on auto.
My OCZ cooler is a beast for oc.


----------



## Communist

Damn! Looks like OC wasn't that good... PC turned off again and didn't pass POST until I reset cmos. Whta's wrong?...


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *altean*
> 
> I went through the whole thing again(check the pins,cleaning, fixed the plastic adapter to make sure it lines up properly)..
> No more jumping everything is stable ,except the C-state. With that on still runs like a dog.
> I wonder if anyone using the same setup as I..(P5Q with the e5450) and the processor is stepping down like it should.
> Anywhoo.. Clocked it to 3.6 and it's very stable. I had my 8400 running 4 gig steady before no sweat.
> Luckily, with the 8400 the only thing I had to change in the bios is to set bus the 444 and leave everything else on auto.
> My OCZ cooler is a beast for oc.


Try this bios

P5Q-ASUS-2209-XEON5400.zip 701k .zip file


Load setup defaults as I said.
It should run OK doing so.
Look again what I had suggested, all the steps before and after bios update.

Those Xeons overclock with any heatsink.
It is not the heatsink, it is the cpu.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Communist*
> 
> Damn! Looks like OC wasn't that good... PC turned off again and didn't pass POST until I reset cmos. Whta's wrong?...


call power distribution company to replace transformer in your grid sector with a bigger unit
.
.
.
Seriously how do you expect us to know if you didn't showed us any settings that you are using, or any kind of information regarding your PC components. If you don't know what you are doing than better stay out of this, you will only damage your equipment. Do some reading regarding OC first.


----------



## Communist

Well I haven't overclocked much in the past that's for sure but I have to start somewhere.
I was in a hurry so I didn't manage to finish my post.
MB: ga-956p-ds3
CPU: Xeon E5440
RAM: 2x Hynix DDR2 1Gb 800Mhz

Well I OC'd as always. FSB: 400, Adjusted RAM frequency. Voltages were set to AUTO.


----------



## gagarin77

Since 45nm processors with 1333 FSB are not officially supported on this mobo and those with FSB 1600 have N/A I think that this is the limit for the AUTO settings and this took you pretty far. Best guess would be NB a fault. Try rising voltage a bit and make some stress test with Prime95 to check if it is stable. If this doesn't help, than do the same for the CPU. You may need to look for "safe" overclocking voltages for this specific chipset and install some additional cooling.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Communist*
> 
> Well I haven't overclocked much in the past that's for sure but I have to start somewhere.
> I was in a hurry so I didn't manage to finish my post.
> MB: ga-956p-ds3
> CPU: Xeon E5440
> RAM: 2x Hynix DDR2 1Gb 800Mhz
> 
> Well I OC'd as always. FSB: 400, Adjusted RAM frequency. Voltages were set to AUTO.


CPU Voltage better not be on auto....

Never Overclock you CPU with CPU voltage on Auto.









You probably just need to feed the CPU more voltage.

Your motherboard isn't that great ether, don't expect a great overclock in the first place.


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Communist*
> 
> Well I haven't overclocked much in the past that's for sure but I have to start somewhere.
> I was in a hurry so I didn't manage to finish my post.
> MB: ga-956p-ds3
> CPU: Xeon E5440
> RAM: 2x Hynix DDR2 1Gb 800Mhz
> 
> Well I OC'd as always. FSB: 400, Adjusted RAM frequency. Voltages were set to AUTO.


There are some good and some bad news.

Bad news is your motherboard is not the best overclocker. You also should have some basic knowledge. Like cpu voltage, ram timings, what PSU is needed, etc
Also your memory capacity is too little.

*Good news is:
You don`t have to overclock with a Xeon E54xx.
Even at stock speed your system should be rocket fast.* Even with a E5410.
All E54xx Xeons overclock at 400 FSB with no effort. So it is not the cpu.

OK, let`s see what might be your problem having no rocket fast system.
a) your memory should be 4GB or more. 6Gb is better, 4GB is good.
2GB is only good for XP.

b) Fragmentation.
Well, a HDD that is almost full is making system slow.
Even if it is not full or was not full in the past then MFT (Master File Table) may have got fragmented.
Tons of little files coming from useless utilities that promise a faster system are doing only things worse. Don`t use any utility/program there is available.
Don`t use the primary OS partition to store files.
That`s why people say that their system got faster after a format. I don`t format, there is no need to if usage is proper.

c) slow HDD.
A slow HDD makes system laggish.

So, I would suggest you leave the cpu at stock speed.
Buy a new HDD. A WD 1TB blue. Make a 140GB primary OS partition. Install only the useful and not any crap available.
Buy a 4GB DDR2 800 kit. As your mobo has 4 slots you can keep the existing 2x 1GB modules you have, for a total of fast 6GB. Ebay has a good price on 2x 2GB modules. Choose modules that mention "low density".
Install windows 7 64. Update drivers and OS.

Then your system will be rocket fast.
I can guarantee that.


----------



## Haze80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> There are some good and some bad news.
> 
> Bad news is your motherboard is not the best overclocker. You also should have some basic knowledge. Like cpu voltage, ram timings, what PSU is needed, etc
> Also your memory capacity is too little.
> 
> *Good news is:
> You don`t have to overclock with a Xeon E54xx.
> Even at stock speed your system should be rocket fast.* Even with a E5410.
> All E54xx Xeons overclock at 400 FSB with no effort. So it is not the cpu.
> 
> OK, let`s see what might be your problem having no rocket fast system.
> a) your memory should be 4GB or more. 6Gb is better, 4GB is good.
> 2GB is only good for XP.
> 
> b) Fragmentation.
> Well, a HDD that is almost full is making system slow.
> Even if it is not full or was not full in the past then MFT (Master File Table) may have got fragmented.
> Tons of little files coming from useless utilities that promise a faster system are doing only things worse. Don`t use any utility/program there is available.
> Don`t use the primary OS partition to store files.
> That`s why people say that their system got faster after a format. I don`t format, there is no need to if usage is proper.
> 
> c) slow HDD.
> A slow HDD makes system laggish.
> 
> So, I would suggest you leave the cpu at stock speed.
> Buy a new HDD. A WD 1TB blue. Make a 140GB primary OS partition. Install only the useful and not any crap available.
> Buy a 4GB DDR2 800 kit. As your mobo has 4 slots you can keep the existing 2x 1GB modules you have, for a total of fast 6GB. Ebay has a good price on 2x 2GB modules. Choose modules that mention "low density".
> Install windows 7 64. Update drivers and OS.
> 
> Then your system will be rocket fast.
> I can guarantee that.


His board seems to be better than mine a g31m es2l
my settings for my x5460
are 400 fsb @ 1.28 for 3.8 ghz voltage even though cpuz never show anything higher than 1.26volts during stress testing
I did add heat sinks to my mosfets and water cooled my north bridge cause on these boards it ran very very hot. But even before that I ran my oc at 4ghz with no crashes at all. System was slow but that was due to my hard drive once I change my os to a ssd my system runs very fast now.
Also my ram is rated for 1066 at 800 I think you cant hit 400 fsb if I recall correctly.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze80*
> 
> my settings for my x5460
> are 400 fsb @ 1.28 for 3.8 ghz


This depends on CPU's overclocking abilities. I have two E5450 C0 that are unstable at FSB 450 with 1,4V and one E5440 C0 that is stable with same voltage at FSB 480. Also I had X5450 E0 on Auto with FSB 440.
FSB 400 can easily be done with AUTO settings on those Xeons, but Communist has an older chipset that doesn't fully support FSB 333 so he will need to stabilize it with more voltage. Anyway overclocking is a trial and error as always. There are only guide lines, not direct instructions like "set this and this to xxx and it will work 100%"


----------



## patentman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze80*
> 
> His board seems to be better than mine a g31m es2l
> my settings for my x5460
> are 400 fsb @ 1.28 for 3.8 ghz voltage even though cpuz never show anything higher than 1.26volts during stress testing
> I did add heat sinks to my mosfets and water cooled my north bridge cause on these boards it ran very very hot. But even before that I ran my oc at 4ghz with no crashes at all. System was slow but that was due to my hard drive once I change my os to a ssd my system runs very fast now.
> Also my ram is rated for 1066 at 800 I think you cant hit 400 fsb if I recall correctly.


I don`t think northbridge needs to be watercooled for 400FSB. The simplest and cheapest would be to fit a tiny fan, else change the heatsink with a Zalman NB47J.
You could leave it as it is though.

The HDD, its speed and its fragmentation (don`t forget MFT too) is a really big slowdown factor.
Although an SSD is faster than a single platter 1TB WD Blue I would not recommend everyone gets a SSD. Especially those who download a lot of stuff to the main drive.
A single platter 1TB WD Blue is fast for everyday use, costs less, and has enough room for storage partition.
But yes, an SSD is better if you use it wisely and have a 3.5" storage disk too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> This depends on CPU's overclocking abilities. I have two E5450 C0 that are unstable at FSB 450 with 1,4V and one E5440 C0 that is stable with same voltage at FSB 480. Also I had X5450 E0 on Auto with FSB 440.
> FSB 400 can easily be done with AUTO settings on those Xeons, but Communist has an older chipset that doesn't fully support FSB 333 so he will need to stabilize it with more voltage. Anyway overclocking is a trial and error as always. There are only guide lines, not direct instructions like "set this and this to xxx and it will work 100%"


I have some great success on a few Xeons.
Some are golden chip. Either go 450FSB under 1.200V or run stock at under 1.000V
Some other are just great, as any Xeon there. Still a lot better than a Core 2 Quad.
I have got some of them, nothing special than going strong as they should.
Overall I`m very, but very, satisfied with any Xeon I have upgraded.

My recent find is a E5440 going 492FSB at 1.312V stable, while it can run well under 1.200V @450FSB stable.
Of course I still have my golden chip E5450 4Ghz 445FSB @1.176V


----------



## patentman

This is the E5440 @492FSB:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*
> 
> As requested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X5460 at 4.27GHz
> I've never run this benchmark before so I have no clue how good or bad this score is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Here it is one at 4.18Ghz


At 4.18Ghz hits the same score as a 4.28Ghz Xeon X5460
...there is a little secret in this.
As I have better scores in almost every other benchmark there.
It is the motherboard.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> This is the E5440 @492FSB:
> 
> At 4.18Ghz hits the same score as a 4.28Ghz Xeon X5460
> ...there is a little secret in this.
> As I have better scores in almost every other benchmark there.
> It is the motherboard.


Ram speeds can also change these benches.


----------



## Communist

Thank's for so many replies. I already understood that my mobo isn't the best overclocker and looks like I have to forget abot overclocking. A little bit upsetting but ok. Now I'm gonna get extra 4GB of RAM. Thank's to everyone who helped me and this forum.


----------



## patentman

There is no need to be upset about overclocking.
Your E5440 is faster than what you need.
You could have a E5410 stock speed and still be fast.
What`s really slows you down is RAM. Get it and install win7 64.
Then it is HDD.

You should need overclocking for gaming and for video editing.
Then again gaming needs a fast GFX too.
And video editing no matter the cpu it takes a long time, except if you do simply things, like trimming.
Then there are a lot of programs that do trimming without re-encoding, meaning they maintain the quality but in addition they are not cpu intensive, they complete the task as fast as the HDD can.









So, I don`t see a reason you don`t have a rocket fast system now you decided to get the RAM.


----------



## altean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Try this bios
> 
> P5Q-ASUS-2209-XEON5400.zip 701k .zip file
> 
> 
> Load setup defaults as I said.
> It should run OK doing so.
> Look again what I had suggested, all the steps before and after bios update.
> 
> Those Xeons overclock with any heatsink.
> It is not the heatsink, it is the cpu.


I know that..lol The reason why I mentioned it, 'cause my cpu runs hotter than it should .
According to HWinfo clocked to 3.6 gig it runs about 55C-60C all 3 core on idle, but last core is almost 8-10C hotter.
My 8400 never run this hot, not even on 4.2 gig.
that chip hovered around 65c fully loaded on prime and gaming for hrs.
I suspect the 5450 might got cooked.
I bought it from a guy on ebay, he had a whole tray full of them.
Obviously a pull, and who knows what happened to that server what these cpu's came out from.
Thnx for the new bios.. appreciate that. I'll give it a whirl


----------



## Communist

I do video editing sometimes. But most of the time I use 3ds max and Unity.
Overclocking was just for fun. You know, try it out. I'm pretty happy with stock speeds. To get better performance I need more ram and faster hdd. I even have one 500Gb IDE HDD


----------



## Sosuke593

Soon I'll be buying either an x5472 or an x5482 to install them on my asus P5Q se/r, I followed the guides on how to mod my bios to make it support other CPUs but I still don't understand how to determine the proper bin file to add using MMTOOL. I downloaded the latest microcodes from intel website and unpacked all the microcode *.bin files using microcode.exe. Now, how do I determine the ones to add to my P5Q se/r ROM? I searched on the thread for similar situations and a person actually made a P5Q se/r bios, but he was struggling with another CPU so I guess It's not properly my case. Thanks in advance.

P.S. I admit not doing an intense research on the post, but not fully understanding the process looking for an answer is rather difficult.


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sosuke593*
> 
> Soon I'll be buying either an x5472 or an x5482 to install them on my asus P5Q se/r, I followed the guides on how to mod my bios to make it support other CPUs but I still don't understand how to determine the proper bin file to add using MMTOOL. I downloaded the latest microcodes from intel website and unpacked all the microcode *.bin files using microcode.exe. Now, how do I determine the ones to add to my P5Q se/r ROM? I searched on the thread for similar situations and a person actually made a P5Q se/r bios, but he was struggling with another CPU so I guess It's not properly my case. Thanks in advance.
> 
> P.S. I admit not doing an intense research on the post, but not fully understanding the process looking for an answer is rather difficult.


I have been using E5462 on P5Q PRO having WIN 8.1 installed. Its been running quite well and with no problems at all:

http://valid.canardpc.com/je3ybc


I used a modified BIOS that was posted in this thread somewhere. You have to search


----------



## Sosuke593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoT*
> 
> I have been using E5462 on P5Q PRO having WIN 8.1 installed. Its been running quite well and with no problems at all:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/je3ybc
> 
> 
> I used a modified BIOS that was posted in this thread somewhere. You have to search


I know I have to use a modded BIOS, the thing is that I'll have to make one adding the right xeon microcode to my current BIOS rom and reflashing it. My issue here is that I don't understand how to determine the proper microcode from the latest intel relase for these two specific CPUS (x5472/82). Once I understand the right one I know how to build it and flash it, that is not a problem for me.


----------



## Bucho

@Sosuke593
You should find all that you need in the first few posts of that thread.
The microcodes for the CPU are named after their CPUIDs. The program CPU-Z shows the CPU ID, it's a combination of "Family" "Model" and "Stepping".
So in the case for a E5462 it's 6, 7, 6. -> 676 (CPUID 10676)
Also it's easy to google it ... just try "xeon x5472 cpuid" - that will give you links for example to www.cpu-world.com and there you see the CPUID for that CPU (for the X5472 it is 1067A).
The Revision C0 or E0 is not important for the microcodes since that is just a minor enhancement to the production and sometimes some features are enabled, but the core model is the same.

So for all the Xeon 54xx models you should be fine using the 10676 and 1067A microcodes.
One thing I couldn't find out and nobody here answered me to that question is what the platform ID stands for. I guess it's the socket like LGA 775, 771, or BGA or some other form (mobile sockets, soldered directly to the board aso.)
In the example on how to mod the BIOS they use platform ID 4 and 40 for the 10676 CPUID and platform ID 44 for the 1067A CPUID. The strange thing is that most of the time when I look into a BIOS I see outdated microcodes for these CPUIDs in there with platform IDs 1 and 10 and 11.
So whenever I mod a BIOS I just add all these six patches (4, 40, 1 and 10 for CPUID 10676 and 44, 11 for 1067A). IF there is enough space in the BIOS (1MB often is too small). AND I delete the old onces since it may happen that the BIOS uses the first matching patch and that may be the old one.

Oh and keep in mind that the Xeon 54x*2* CPUs already have a 400MHz FSB speed. So overclocking these CPUs won't get you far (because of the low multiplicator). To use it in a system at stock speed will be fine though (like when your mainboard doesn't support overclocking [adjusting the FSB] but is capable of 400MHz FSB)

@Communist
I wouldn't spend too much in that old system of yours. I agree that 2GB RAM is not too much but DDR2 still ist pretty expensive, even used memory. If you find yourself a good deal then fine, but I wouldn't pay more than 20-30 EUR for 2 x 2GB DDR2-800 RAM.
Harddisk speed also makes the overall system performance like patentman already said. Most of newer HDDs with 500 - 1GB and 7200rpm only use one or two patterns (that's the discs inside) and are also quite fast. If you have a chipset that supports AHCI (for Intel that's the case for the ICH8, 9, 10 and in all the Core series) you are also fine to use a SSD with full benefit (at SATA II or III speeds depending of your controller [note all the Core 2 and first Core chipsets only support SATA II]). With ICH8 and 9 without any suffix (M or R) it is sometimes tricky to get AHCI working. If the BIOS supports it (IDE / AHCI or sometimes legacy / native) your are good to go, if not you could look for a modded BIOS.

Your board (GigaByte GA-965P-DS3) has the ICH8 southbridge and I think it supports the AHCI setting in BIOS.
Anyway it depends on the revision of your board. You should find that written on the board somewhere. If it is Rev 1.0 it doesn't support 333MHz FSB CPUs at all (maybe only with OC). If it's Rev 2.0 it supports some Dual Core 333MHz FSB CPUs and if it's Rev 3.0 it supports all 333MHz CPUs (but not guaranteed). I think GigaByte made some changes in the VRM layout of that board and maybe optimized the layout of the traces on the board to optimize high FSB frequencies.

As far as I can remember it can also be difficult to get the board stable if you use 4 RAM modules. Back when the P965 chipset was released it was known that it was difficult to run 4 memory modules at DDR2-800 and it was suggested that you use DDR2-667. On other boards it was difficult to get the modules run at a high FSB because the BIOS wasn't able to up the value of the tRFC (Row Refresh Cycle Time). I had a MSI P965 Platinum and the highest it could set for that was 42 or something. But for 333MHz and up it should be around 50 or even higher.


----------



## patentman

There are brand new 2x 2GB DDR2 800 Low Density modules available for less than 30 Euro at ebay.
I have bought myself.
The only drawback is that they are not CL5 but CL6. Still the system is fast even with CL6, if only you have 4GB or better 6GB.
Then again those CL6 rated modules run at 5-5-5-15 timings and pass the memtest86+ on my motherboard, so I run them at CL5


----------



## Sosuke593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucho*
> 
> @Sosuke593
> You should find all that you need in the first few posts of that thread.
> The microcodes for the CPU are named after their CPUIDs. The program CPU-Z shows the CPU ID, it's a combination of "Family" "Model" and "Stepping".
> So in the case for a E5462 it's 6, 7, 6. -> 676 (CPUID 10676)
> Also it's easy to google it ... just try "xeon x5472 cpuid" - that will give you links for example to www.cpu-world.com and there you see the CPUID for that CPU (for the X5472 it is 1067A).
> The Revision C0 or E0 is not important for the microcodes since that is just a minor enhancement to the production and sometimes some features are enabled, but the core model is the same.
> 
> So for all the Xeon 54xx models you should be fine using the 10676 and 1067A microcodes.
> One thing I couldn't find out and nobody here answered me to that question is what the platform ID stands for. I guess it's the socket like LGA 775, 771, or BGA or some other form (mobile sockets, soldered directly to the board aso.)
> In the example on how to mod the BIOS they use platform ID 4 and 40 for the 10676 CPUID and platform ID 44 for the 1067A CPUID. The strange thing is that most of the time when I look into a BIOS I see outdated microcodes for these CPUIDs in there with platform IDs 1 and 10 and 11.
> So whenever I mod a BIOS I just add all these six patches (4, 40, 1 and 10 for CPUID 10676 and 44, 11 for 1067A). IF there is enough space in the BIOS (1MB often is too small). AND I delete the old onces since it may happen that the BIOS uses the first matching patch and that may be the old one.
> 
> Oh and keep in mind that the Xeon 54x*2* CPUs already have a 400MHz FSB speed. So overclocking these CPUs won't get you far (because of the low multiplicator). To use it in a system at stock speed will be fine though (like when your mainboard doesn't support overclocking [adjusting the FSB] but is capable of 400MHz FSB)


Well this explained pretty much everything. Thank you very much, I was worried that once the mount the CPU it may prevent the system from booting, so I wanted a patched BIOS beforehand. Thank you again.


----------



## Communist

@Bucho
My MB is Rev 3.0 so I'm lucky with that. AHCI mode is present in BIOS. Well I don't have much money to spend so I'll try to find cheap RAM somewere. Maybe on Ebay or here in my country. I have LGA775 mobo with DDR3 slots at work but that thing is dead


----------



## GIGAFUN

I`m in a little bit of a mind/cashe pinch................
I have on offer E5420, E5430(with the sticker) for 43euros, but there is guy, that is offering me L5420 (low voltage version) for 55-60euros(without the sticker) that are unused (even the guarantee sticker(or whatever it is) on the package is untouched..................................
Is the L5420 version worth the extra euros ?????????????????????????????


----------



## Bucho

@patentman
30 EUR or less for a brand new pair of 2 x 2GB DDR2-800 RAM is fair, that's right. CL6 modules most of the time work with CL5 settings too like you said. I had to RMA a pair of Patriot 2 x 1GB DDR2-1066 CL5 RAM and they offered me 2 x 2GB DDR2-800 CL6 RAM for exchange which I accepted. They also run fine with CL5.

@Sosuke593
Most of the mainboards with latest official BIOS already have some microcodes for these CPUIDs in there. But most of the time they are outdated and so the CPU will work but may miss some features.
In the past 22+ years that I screw with and on (hehe) PCs the only mainboards I came across that refuse to post at all with unknown CPUs were OEM boards used in IBM, HP, Dell ... systems. Most of the regular brands like ASUS, GigaByte, MSI ... should at least post and even maybe boot and work without an issue.

@Communist
Great - so your board should at least run fine with stock 333MHz FSB. AHCI is also good since with that you may even attach SSDs and (with Win7 and up) benefit of it as much as SATA II speeds allow. With AHCI (and the regular Microsoft MSAHCI driver) you should have all features like TRIM, NCQ and access to SMART values of the SSD as well as correct alignment and great speed.
DDR3 prices went straight up since last year so you don't have to be sad about not having to buy DDR3. About a year ago a 8 GB ( 2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Kit was about 35 EUR here where I live. Now it's around 60 EUR - so it almost doubled!

@GIGAFUN
Depends on what you want to do with the CPUs?
Do you want to overclock them to the max? Then maybe the E5430 (or even better a E5450 or X5460/70) would be the best.
Do you want a moderate overclock at low voltage and heat? Then maybe all of them would be about the same.
Do you want to run them at stock and don't care about heat then any of them will be fine.
Do you want to run them at stock and have a low power/heat system or maybe even want to undervolt them then maybe that L5420 would be the best.

The L, E and X just state that the voltage at stock will be different. It does not necessarily mean that a L model because of it's low voltage at stock will gain high OC results with still low voltage.


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIGAFUN*
> 
> I`m in a little bit of a mind/cashe pinch................
> I have on offer E5420, E5430(with the sticker) for 43euros, but there is guy, that is offering me L5420 (low voltage version) for 55-60euros(without the sticker) that are unused (even the guarantee sticker(or whatever it is) on the package is untouched..................................
> Is the L5420 version worth the extra euros ?????????????????????????????


Thats too expensive... Which country are you from?









Last I bought a x3353 for $16 from Canada and a e5462 for Euro 27 from Germany (both including international shipping)









Also bought one e5410 for Euro 9.5 incl shipping (but that was lost in transit)


----------



## kryptonfly

Hello everybody







I'm new here and I'm reading this thread from the first message (I'm at the page 41 for now...) but it takes time to read all...I have a Maximus II Formula with a E8400, I heard about this mod just yesterday. I order this Xeon E5450 http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161265871700&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 and the sticker http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161260075294&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

1/ Do I need to flash the bios with a modded version ? I have the latest 2302 bios...

2/ Does anyone have a spec SLBBM ? Is it good ?

3/ Did I do a good choice to take the E5450 ? I don't want it warms too much, I thought with "just" TDP of 80W it will running well...I know it's a lottery









Sorry if my ask is already maybe answered in this thread...Thanks


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kryptonfly*
> 
> Hello everybody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new here and I'm reading this thread from the first message (I'm at the page 41 for now...) but it takes time to read all...I have a Maximus II Formula with a E8400, I heard about this mod just yesterday. I order this Xeon E5450 http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161265871700&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 and the sticker http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161260075294&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> 1/ Do I need to flash the bios with a modded version ? I have the latest 2302 bios...
> 
> 2/ Does anyone have a spec SLBBM ? Is it good ?
> 
> 3/ Did I do a good choice to take the E5450 ? I don't want it warms too much, I thought with "just" TDP of 80W it will running well...I know it's a lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if my ask is already maybe answered in this thread...Thanks


I think you can get a 5460 for same price.


----------



## kryptonfly

Thank you but the one you meant doesn't ship to France where I live...And I already ordered


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kryptonfly*
> 
> Thank you but the one you meant doesn't ship to France where I live...And I already ordered


O I c. Not much difference anyways. Good luck!


----------



## SoulCleaver

Hi folks,

I just purchased an E5450 Xeon and fitted this to my Gigabyte GA-EP45-EXTREME motherboard, and it booted 1st time no issues, sadly seems CPU-Z doesn't show the VT-x or SSE4.1 instructions, so I set about modding the latest bios with the microcodes, which didn't go too smoothly as there is also a as a GA-EP45T-EXTREME with a different bios (and the model name caught me out 1st time).

Far as I can tell I have done the microcode mod correctly and it flashed happily, but CPU-Z still doesn't show VT-x-x or SSE4.1 on windows boot. However this is where it gets a little weird...

If I put the computer into SLEEP then wake it and load CPU-Z it does show the extra instructions, I figured this was maybe a bug so downloaded and tried this on a cold boot, showed it not to support VT-x, on a sleep/wake it then showed it to support VT-x

Any ideas on a fix guys? This is driving me mental lol

Many thanks in advance for your help

havdetectiontool.zip 162k .zip file


EP45EX.zip 584k .zip file


EP45EX_Microcodes_Added.zip 584k .zip file


----------



## Bucho

@SoulCleaver
Whatever you did, the updated microcodes are not in your bios. The ones that are in there are still from 2008, the updated ones are from 2010.

Here you have the latest BIOS for the GigaByte EP45-Extreme that I could find ( Version F9e ) with updated Xeon microcodes:

ep45ex_xeon_f9e.zip 585k .zip file


Try it, and remember to write down any changes that are important to you before you flash the bios. Then flash - do a "load setup defaults" and change anything you wrote down before.


----------



## joeyx86

hi guys. I have a problem.

I have a biostar g31d-m7 motherboard and xeon l5420.

I put the sticker on and cut the taps on the socket but my motherboard is telling me the cpu is over 65w and shuts down.

I can hit delete key and go into bios. The cpu is recognized.

I didn't mod the bios with the cpu codes, is this why it's complaining? Or the sticker is not seated correctly?


----------



## simanco

Howdy all,

I have what seems to be a strange problem.

I purchased an E5450 and an adaptor and got everything installed in a Gigabyte P35-DQ6 board. Initially it would not POST and my POST diagnostic card said it was a memory issue. After clearing CMOS and swapping out some memory it posted fine and everything looked good in the BIOS.

I made sure my SATA settings were proper and attempted to boot the Win 8.1 install that was in this system before I did the CPU swap.

It started to boot and I saw some stop codes flash across the screen and the system rebooted. It would reach the same point and reboot. The automatic repair would kick in and nothing got repaired enough to boot.

After checking BIOS settings I tried again with the same issue. I then pulled out the 8.1 disc to reinstall. Same issue.

I grabbed a Server 2012 disc ... same issue.

I grabbed a Windows 7 disc and it installed just fine and appears stable in the couple hours it's been up and running.

Any ideas why 8.1 and 2012 would freak out, but 7 is OK ... and what I can do about it?

I attempted to do a microcode update for this board and my older P965-DQ6 by following instructions found earlier in this thread, but had no luck - the microcodes never got into the BIOS file.

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeyx86*
> 
> hi guys. I have a problem.
> 
> I have a biostar g31d-m7 motherboard and xeon l5420.
> 
> I put the sticker on and cut the taps on the socket but my motherboard is telling me the cpu is over 65w and shuts down.
> 
> I can hit delete key and go into bios. The cpu is recognized.
> 
> I didn't mod the bios with the cpu codes, is this why it's complaining? Or the sticker is not seated correctly?


Try updating to the latest BIOS first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simanco*
> 
> Howdy all,
> 
> I have what seems to be a strange problem.
> 
> I purchased an E5450 and an adaptor and got everything installed in a Gigabyte P35-DQ6 board. Initially it would not POST and my POST diagnostic card said it was a memory issue. After clearing CMOS and swapping out some memory it posted fine and everything looked good in the BIOS.
> 
> I made sure my SATA settings were proper and attempted to boot the Win 8.1 install that was in this system before I did the CPU swap.
> 
> It started to boot and I saw some stop codes flash across the screen and the system rebooted. It would reach the same point and reboot. The automatic repair would kick in and nothing got repaired enough to boot.
> 
> After checking BIOS settings I tried again with the same issue. I then pulled out the 8.1 disc to reinstall. Same issue.
> 
> I grabbed a Server 2012 disc ... same issue.
> 
> I grabbed a Windows 7 disc and it installed just fine and appears stable in the couple hours it's been up and running.
> 
> Any ideas why 8.1 and 2012 would freak out, but 7 is OK ... and what I can do about it?
> 
> I attempted to do a microcode update for this board and my older P965-DQ6 by following instructions found earlier in this thread, but had no luck - the microcodes never got into the BIOS file.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


Make sure you are not skipping step 4 when updating the code. If you don't set the file to read only it will not update the code.


----------



## joeyx86

my motherboard's bios is the latest version. I even insert the microcodes with mmtool. The MB just keep saying it's over 65w and shuts off.

I am now on my 3rd sticker. same results.


----------



## gagarin77

@simanco
On Gigabytes with P35 first you have to save your current BIOS as .BIN file, than use cbrom195 to patch it. Otherwise the cbrom program will not recognize cpu table that is in bios.


----------



## joeyx86

I used mmtool to delete some microcodes and patch in the 3 bin files. I then backup the bios to see if the codes are in, and they are there on the backup file.

Does it matter if i patch in the bin files in a particular order? I still can't get past the tdp error.

Edit: can someone confirm the correct bin file(s) for l5420 SLBBR?

Edit: I used mmtool v3.22 to add the codes. The bios version is AMI v8.0.


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @simanco
> On Gigabytes with P35 first you have to save your current BIOS as .BIN file, than use cbrom195 to patch it. Otherwise the cbrom program will not recognize cpu table that is in bios.


I downloaded the BIOS for the P35-DQ6 board and tried to extract, modify and insert the microcodes for @simanco but cbrom195 doesn't show any microcodes and no NCPUCODE.BIN file in there and I cannot extract the codes.
When I try to add a whole NCPUCODE.BIN file that I have it tells me that there is not enough space in the ROM file. I also removed the DQ6 Logo File (splash screen) but it seems that wasn't enough.

I also tried CBROM 1.96, 1.98 and some older ones like 1.551 and 1.82. I can't see or extract the microcode file. It also doesn't matter if I rename the BIOS file to bios.bin or anything.
Any ideas what's wrong here?
Oh and if I check with intelmicrocodelist.exe I get the list of microcodes that are in the BIOS file, so there ARE some codes in there, but they are outdated.

@joeyx86
Try this BIOS file ... I deleted the old codes and inserted the new ones.
CPU ID for your L5420 SLBBR should be 1067A.

G31GM201_Xeon.zip 387k .zip file


Your board really seem to have a pretty weak voltage regulation. By the look of it (on the BioStar website) there is almost nothing going on around the CPU socket








Most of the G31, G41 and even some P43 have a weak voltage regulation with few weak phases. That's why some of them are limited to a certain wattage or TDP and most of them do not overclock any good or at all.
Tell me if the you still can't boot with that BIOS then I will add some codes of a different platform ID and if that still doesn't work you are out of luck with that board.


----------



## gagarin77

@Bucho. Gigabytes with P35 have ncpucode "hidden" and some other files are hidden as well. Cbroms (all of them, I even tried cbrom dated 2002 - real DOS cbrom220 from FDD) can't read it's content properly. You have to download latest BIOS and flash it on mobo. Than with "gigabyte @ bios" you save the current bios as .BIN and now it should be ready to mod. I never did it myself as I don't have p35 gigabyte, only heard it worked for some other guys here on forum. But the thing is you can't mod it for someone else because you don't have the exact same mobo.


----------



## simanco

Thanks for the quick replies.

I'll attempt to get the current bios out of the P35 board and try adding the microcodes to it. Assuming I have any success I'll post the resulting file. (Does this work with the P965 Gigabyte boards as well?)

Do you think adding the correct microcodes will fix the issues with 8.1 or 2012 server? The idea for this was to have the Xeon running the home server using 2012, so I'd love to figure out that issue.

Thanks again,
Jim


----------



## xeonman2014

Hello i just bought a asus p5k-se mb and i bought a e5335 cpu local computer store and put on the adapter on it and modded the mb so it could accept the xeon cpu it does post the first time but says uknown cpu and after hitting f1 to continue it just has a blinking cursur that is it i took it out put a regular e4600 cpu in it and it booted to windows no problems can someone please help me with the microcode and the bios so i can use the e5335 cpu thank you again


----------



## rewease

@simanco

Had the same issue with the P35-DS4. I managed to add a new ncpucode.bin however (using the standard method from page 1). In cbrom the codes in there are the only ones listed and in intelmicrocodelist they ALL show, old and new.
For some strange reason the P35 refused to boot past post screen even with the original bios and the xenon, i have it running fine with my q660 again.


----------



## joeyx86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucho*
> 
> I downloaded the BIOS for the P35-DQ6 board and tried to extract, modify and insert the microcodes for @simanco but cbrom195 doesn't show any microcodes and no NCPUCODE.BIN file in there and I cannot extract the codes.
> When I try to add a whole NCPUCODE.BIN file that I have it tells me that there is not enough space in the ROM file. I also removed the DQ6 Logo File (splash screen) but it seems that wasn't enough.
> 
> I also tried CBROM 1.96, 1.98 and some older ones like 1.551 and 1.82. I can't see or extract the microcode file. It also doesn't matter if I rename the BIOS file to bios.bin or anything.
> Any ideas what's wrong here?
> Oh and if I check with intelmicrocodelist.exe I get the list of microcodes that are in the BIOS file, so there ARE some codes in there, but they are outdated.
> 
> @joeyx86
> Try this BIOS file ... I deleted the old codes and inserted the new ones.
> CPU ID for your L5420 SLBBR should be 1067A.
> 
> G31GM201_Xeon.zip 387k .zip file
> 
> 
> Your board really seem to have a pretty weak voltage regulation. By the look of it (on the BioStar website) there is almost nothing going on around the CPU socket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the G31, G41 and even some P43 have a weak voltage regulation with few weak phases. That's why some of them are limited to a certain wattage or TDP and most of them do not overclock any good or at all.
> Tell me if the you still can't boot with that BIOS then I will add some codes of a different platform ID and if that still doesn't work you are out of luck with that board.


umm, which old codes did you delete? I already tried deleting the two 0676's and the 067a. It still says cpu is over 65w.


----------



## DJ4g63t

I've been on the hunt and have come up empty for a modded bios for a Gigabyte EP45-UD3P Rev 1.6 with X5460 microcodes. Am I missing something here or can someone help a brother out and mod them for me







I'm able to run the X5460 on the FFb beta bios but according to CPUz I'm missing some Instructions.

Thanks in advance


----------



## cvle

QX9775 on EVGA 790i with no modded bios works fine
QX9775 on ASUS STRIKER II EXTREM with no modded bios works fine
But no success in Rampage Extreme


----------



## simanco

I was able to extract the BIOSes from my P965-DQ6 and my P35-DQ6 without issue.

I was able to add the microcodes to the P35 BIOS and flash the board. This seems to have fixed the issues with 8.1; I've not tried 2012 yet.

I was unable to patch the P965 BIOS. There was an error regarding size.

I have been attempting to post the BIOSes, but the site is giving me an AJAX/JSON error. Anyone know the solution to that? I'd like to post the P35 stuff for everyone else and the P965 stuff to ask for help.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## cvle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWayne*
> 
> Hi, has anyone tried 1600Mhz Fsb Xeons ( E54x2 and X54x2) on P35 or p45? My P35-dq6 supports QX9770, is this equivalent to X5482?
> 
> thanks!


On ASUS P5QC (p45 1600fsb native) QX9775 (same as x5482 but unlocked multi) works fine.


----------



## clintSouthwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*
> 
> I've been on the hunt and have come up empty for a modded bios for a Gigabyte EP45-UD3P Rev 1.6 with X5460 microcodes. Am I missing something here or can someone help a brother out and mod them for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm able to run the X5460 on the FFb beta bios but according to CPUz I'm missing some Instructions.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I'm in the same boat here and I'd like to request a copy of this modded bios as well.


----------



## Bucho

@DJ4g63t and @clintSouthwood
Okay here you go
GigaByte EP45-UD3P Rev. 1.6 FFb BIOS with Xeon 5400 microcodes:

EP45UD3PRev1.6_FFb_Xeon5400.zip 588k .zip file


@joeyx86
Yes I deleted the two 10676 and one 1067A codes and added these three updated ones. The ones includes were platform ID 1, 10 and 11 and I added the same. I still don't know for sure what that platform ID translates to (Socket/maybe chipset type?).
In the first posts in this thread they link to platform ID 4, 40 and 44. So I guess you tried these and I added the 1, 10 and 11. So if none of them work for you you are out of luck. Your Xeon is a CPU ID 1067A for sure so you should only need these microcodes.

@simanco
So when you grabbed your BIOS with that [email protected] Windows tool and saved it to a BIN file it worked? You could see/extract the microcodes in there? Great.
The P965 board seems to not have enough free space in there ... maybe you could drop the splash logo if there is any in there.
cbrom195.exe /logo / release

I have no problems uploading files as attachement here. Maybe try any other online storage, there are hundreds free around the web.

@gagarin77
Thanks for the info about the GigaByte P35 BIOS problem.


----------



## clintSouthwood

Thanks a ton Bucho! The ep45-ud3p 1.6 bios you provided works great with my e5450.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Hi guys. How does FSB 520 sounds


Nice OC. I'll be interested if you can keep that thing cool at that speed. I had to add a high speed server 120mm fan to mine to get enough air through the HSF! Thank goodness my case has fan speed controls on the front to turn it down when not in heavy use


----------



## Sykobabble

Its seems that i cant load the rom. I just get a CB195.exe file. Whats happening?


----------



## Sride70

Just joined overclock.net to post a success, just replaced my Dual Core Pentium 5700 with a Quad Core Xeon 5440 (stepping C0)(clocked at 3.4 ghz) using the 771 to 775 mod instructions on my Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L rev.1 motherboard. Nice thing about all this I'm using the latest Bios from Gigabyte(F9) did not have to modify my bois or anything, speedstep and sse 4.1 are all recognized by cupid and windows 8.1.

Cool thanks to everyone who posted and contributed to all the info about this mod.


----------



## simanco

Ok ...

The two links below are zip files of BIOS files for the P35-DQ6 and P965-DQ6 boards. Each file contains the latest BIOS as well as one with microcodes. The non-modified BIOSes were pulled directly from the motherboards.

I have flashed the P35-DQ6 board with the modified BIOS and it seems fine.

I have not flashed P965-DQ6 yet. I had to use the command to pull the splash screen image and that allowed me to add the microcodes. Assuming I did the image file removal correctly I expect it to work but I've not tried it.

The files are on one of my servers and these are direct links:

P35DQ6F9.zip
P965DQ6F13.zip

Jim


----------



## Sykobabble

How do i load this supposed ROM file into MMTOOL?


----------



## Kid Cudi

http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/9062/4tqm.png
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sykobabble*
> 
> How do i load this supposed ROM file into MMTOOL?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/860#


----------



## Sykobabble

I have no idea where to find this ROM file lol.....


----------



## thedemon

Could someone help? I don´t get how to update microcode or at least i can´t find particular one. MoBo is Asus P5K-VM (BIOS can be found http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5KVM/HelpDesk_Download/) and processor is Xeon L5420. Works well, but says it can´t find microcode press F1. If someone can add microcode or tell me how to easiest find it from others at package, then i would be very happy


----------



## dronoman

Xeon E5450 + GigaByte GA-EP35-DS3 confirmed
successfully updated microcode (Award BIOS)

microcode update for GigaByte GA-EP35-DS3
- original firmware latest rev. F4
- updated firmware with LGA771 microcodes
- updated firmware with LGA771 microcodes + SLIC (v. 2.1 ASUS)

BIOS.zip 1818k .zip file


----------



## Sykobabble

Can someone help me too in case i need these codes? http://msi.com/product/mb/G41MP33_Combo.html#/?div=Detail still dont know how to load BIOS ROM.....


----------



## Wirerat

Confirmed xeon 5460 3.16 ghz works on
Asrock G41-vs2.

It booted first try. I did add the microcode because there was a couple of instructions missing in cpuz. Vt- and sse4.1.

After using mmtool and adding the micro code all instructions appear to be working now.


----------



## Sykobabble

How come everyone knows how to do microcode except me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sykobabble

Figured out how to boot ROM file!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I saw a .WC0 after a file and after trying everything else, that one worked!!!!!!!!


----------



## joeyx86

lolz. I was able to get it to boot pass the annoying "max cpu power over 65w" error by pressing f10. I was thinking about buying another motherboard. Saved me 40 bucks. It works but i have to press f10 everytime it boots.

http://valid.canardpc.com/qjaa1i


----------



## corky dorkelson

Just wanted to say that I got the mod working 100% on a MSI P43 Neo3-F board. Running a E5440. I added the micro codes before attempting first boot. I used the latest BIOS on the site for the board.

Overclocking has been a challenge, but this board has never been a great clocker. I am at 3.2 (from 2.8) and I am still working on getting that 100% stable. The CPU is great though. This mod is awesome!

EDIT - Just a note about editing the BIOS. The BIOS file was NOT a .rom file like the BIOS editor was looking for. All I did was rename the extension from .1A0 to .rom and the program picked it up. Then after editing the BIOS I renamed it back.


----------



## J0 J0 360

Anyone tried this on an asus p5qpl-am? There are still vendors on ebay that sell the chips with the mods already


----------



## spaljeni

Can anyone confirm that Lga771 x3xxx will work on DFI X48-T3RS board?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaljeni*
> 
> Can anyone confirm that Lga771 x3xxx will work on DFI X48-T3RS board?


judging by what it says http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/ it should work.


----------



## Carachio

I have question:
I know that chipset Qx & 975x have problems with 45nm quad xeons 771, but can they work with 45nm dual core xeons? Like x5260 (3,33ghz) ?


----------



## rewease

I cant really help you with that. I would think the problem is not with the 45 nm chip being a quad core but being a revised design. Why not throw a quad core 65 nm Xeon at those chipsets?


----------



## J0 J0 360

Anyone tried it on a asus pq5pl-am?


----------



## voltiger

Hi.
I have the same problem as in @ joeyx86 (My motherboard biostar g31m). Dear @*Bucho* help me understand.
You write :
Quote:


> "


@joeyx86
Yes I deleted the two 10676 and one 1067A codes and added these three updated ones. The ones includes were platform ID 1, 10 and 11 and I added the same. I still don't know for sure what that platform ID translates to (Socket/maybe chipset type?).
In the first posts in this thread they link to platform ID 4, 40 and 44. So I guess you tried these and I added the 1, 10 and 11. So if none of them work for you you are out of luck. Your Xeon is a CPU ID 1067A for sure so you should only need these microcodes.
Quote:


> "


What you removed from the BIOS and what you wrote down there, and then I got confused.
Please describe your actions in detail.


----------



## Rangerscott

I got a bunch of 5160's if those are useable.


----------



## joeyx86

I just noticed that on HWMonitor the l5420 heats up to 60C from fresh boot and cool down to 25C. This is from using stock cooler and Arctic Silver 5.

I think the reason the motherboard thinks the cpu is over the tdp limit because the heavy power draw during boot up?

Anyways I gutted the p6 micro codes from a server bios and put it in mine. I also tried using the stock bios and that gave me the same results.

It seems like the computer is snappier with the modified bios but maybe that's just a placebo effect?

The only negatives in this is that I have to press f10 to bypass the error message and I can't use my hacintosh partition anymore. Screen frozen and has scrambled colors, like one of those old pc crashing.


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voltiger*
> 
> Hi.
> I have the same problem as in @ joeyx86 (My motherboard biostar g31m). Dear @*Bucho* help me understand.
> ...
> What you removed from the BIOS and what you wrote down there, and then I got confused.
> Please describe your actions in detail.


Open MMTool and load your BIOS. In the section tab "CPU Patch" you should see a list of microcodes that are in that BIOS.
For example look here:


You want to look for the CPU IDs 0676 and 067A. There should already be some in there. You also see the revision and the date of that microcode. Usually these are from 2007 or 2008. But the most up to date are from 2010.

Since I want to make sure the mainboard uses the latest microcodes for these CPU IDs I delete all the old entries of CPU ID 0676 and 067A that I can find in there. Click on the line, select the option "delete a patch" and the button apply. Do this for all the lines you want to delete.
Then change the option to "insert a patch", browse for the updated patch files you downloaded from the 2nd post in this thread or from the intel website directly. Do this for every patch you need one by one.

In the screenshot above you can see there are still the old entries in there and the new ones at the bottom. I try to avoid that since it already happened that a board used the first patches it found and that were the old ones.
In your case the BIOS size is too small anyway to add new patches so you have to remove the old ones.

Only thing that I still don't know is what that platform ID stands for. Maybe it doesn't matter anyway and the BIOS just looks for the CPU ID, but usually there are patches in there with platform ID 1 and 10 (for 10676 CPU ID) and 11 (for 1067A).
So I add these platform IDs. In the post at the beginning of the thread they use ID 4 and 40 (for 10676) and 44 (for 1067A). And in the complete microcode list that you can download from intel there are some more platform IDs for these CPU IDs.
All the patches seem to be the same no matter what platform ID but I couldn't find out what the platform ID stands for and if maybe a board depends on it.


----------



## peturba

Hi there!

I'm new to this forum and very interested in upgrading my old C2D-CPU to a Xeon-CPU with four cores (for small amount of money compared to the regular quad-core CPUs).

So here's my problem: I've got the Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 Rev. 1.0 mainboard with the latest F14 bios from Gigabyte. I've tried several methods upgrading the microcodes following the here described methods but I'm still unsure about the result. As described by some other owners of similar mainboards from Gigabyte it is not that easy to modify the bios (extracting the existing microcodes from the F14 bios doesn't work as the bin-file remains empty). Maybe adding the microcodes directly will work but - as I've mentioned - I'm not sure.

So, before I 'brick' my system I'd like to ask the community for some help.

1) Can somebody please confirm that the bios-mod works (which method exactly?) with the GA P35 DS3 (Rev. 1.0) mainboard?
2) If it works - could you please post here the modded bios with the 771 (Xeon) microcodes? Or at maybe do the mod for me?

The bios can be downloaded from:

http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/BIOS/motherboard_bios_ga-p35-ds3_f14.exe

Many thanks in advance!

pet


----------



## al17

Hi everybody,

my mobo (gigabyte p35c-ds3r rev 2.0) needs a microcode update for my e5440 rev e0.

I'm stuck here:
Quote:


> cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN


NCPUCODE.BIN won't update with the original microcode of the official bios.

the following step works fine:
Quote:


> copy /b ncpucode.bin + cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin + cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin + cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin ncpucode.bin


and ncpucode.bin become a 16kb .bin file

but when I run again:
Quote:


> cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN


I should find a new bios with only three microcode. But nothing happens.

Help!


----------



## Bucho

@peturba and @al17
It seems that the GigaByte P35 boards have a special kind of Award BIOS. Either the microcodes are hidden, compressed or somehow different included than in other boards.
A few pages back somebody with a P35-DQ6 board had the same problems. But his solution seems to be working:

Update your board to the latest BIOS (you want to mod).
Save that BIOS directly from the board using the @BIOS tool from GigaByte:
http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Utility/motherboard_utility_atbios.exe
Save it as a binary (BIN) file.

You still won't be able to extract the microcodes from that BIOS but you may add some and they eventually get used.

So you start with:
Quote:


> type NUL > NCPUCODE.BIN
> copy /b ncpucode.bin + cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin + cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin + cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin ncpucode.bin
> attrib +r NCPUCODE.BIN
> cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN
> (only a short message about combining the microcodes should appear)
> ->check with Intel Tool to see if the new codes are in there:
> intelmicrocodelist BIOS.BIN
> -> CBROM should also see the new codes, but only these
> cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /D
> -> flash your board with that new BIOS.BIN


As far as I can tell there are still the old microcodes in these BIOS files with the above method, but it was reported to be working.


----------



## peturba

@Bucho: thanks a lot for the quick answer. I'll try this out as soon as I'm back at home. I'm curious about the results. I'll let you and the other users know what happens if I try the described method (it sounds promising).

Update:

The result (dealing wit the bin-format bios instead of the original one) is the same. Output of "cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /D":

Code:



Code:


********      f14.BIN BIOS component ********

 No. Item-Name         Original-Size   Compressed-Size Original-File-Name
================================================================================
  0. System BIOS       20000h(128.00K)  151ABh(84.42K)  p35ds3.BIN
  1. XGROUP CODE       0EBC0h(58.94K)   0A4F1h(41.24K)  awardext.rom
  2. ACPI table        04D12h(19.27K)   01909h(6.26K)   ACPITBL.BIN
  3. EPA LOGO          0168Ch(5.64K)    0030Dh(0.76K)   AwardBmp.bmp
  4. GROUP ROM[18]     02E70h(11.61K)   02003h(8.00K)   ggroup.bin
  5. GROUP ROM[20]     00E20h(3.53K)    00B33h(2.80K)   ffgroup.bin
  6. YGROUP ROM        0C100h(48.25K)   06708h(25.76K)  awardeyt.rom
  7. GROUP ROM[ 0]     08360h(32.84K)   02D9Eh(11.40K)  _EN_CODE.BIN
  8. PCI ROM[A]        04000h(16.00K)   02B46h(10.82K)  AHCI.BIN
  9. PCI ROM[B]        07A00h(30.50K)   04479h(17.12K)  JMB59.BIN
 10. MINIT             0CBC0h(50.94K)   0CBF4h(50.99K)  MEMINIT.BIN
 11. PCI ROM[C]        0C800h(50.00K)   079FDh(30.50K)  rtegrom.lom
 12. LOGO BitMap       4B30Ch(300.76K)  05CE3h(23.22K)  ds3.bmp
 13. LOGO1 ROM         00B64h(2.85K)    00520h(1.28K)   dbios.bmp
 14. GV3                022ADh(8.67K)   00BD6h(2.96K)   PPMINIT.ROM
 15. OEM0 CODE         028ABh(10.17K)   01E1Bh(7.53K)   SBF.BIN
 16. OEM2 CODE         01000h(4.00K)    00092h(0.14K)   AFSC_HDR.ROM
(SP) NCPUCODE          04000h(16.00K)   04000h(16.00K)  NCPUCODE.BIN

  Total compress code space  = 66000h(408.00K)
  Total compressed code size = 5550Ch(341.26K)
  Remain compress code space = 10B14h(66.77K)

              ********      f14.BIN Bootblock component ********

 No. Item-Name         Original-Size   Compressed-Size Original-File-Name
================================================================================
  1. MEM INIT IN BB    07200h(28.50K)   07231h(28.55K)  DDR2_MRC.BIN

                          ** Micro Code Information **
Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID
------------------+--------------------+--------------------+-------------------
SLOT2  0F   0676  |  SLOT1  0F   0676  |  SLOT1  0B   067A  |

Using "cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN" instead of "cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN" gives me the following result:

Code:



Code:


********      f14.BIN BIOS component ********

 No. Item-Name         Original-Size   Compressed-Size Original-File-Name
================================================================================
  0. System BIOS       20000h(128.00K)  151ABh(84.42K)  p35ds3.BIN
  1. XGROUP CODE       0EBC0h(58.94K)   0A4F1h(41.24K)  awardext.rom
  2. ACPI table        04D12h(19.27K)   01909h(6.26K)   ACPITBL.BIN
  3. EPA LOGO          0168Ch(5.64K)    0030Dh(0.76K)   AwardBmp.bmp
  4. GROUP ROM[18]     02E70h(11.61K)   02003h(8.00K)   ggroup.bin
  5. GROUP ROM[20]     00E20h(3.53K)    00B33h(2.80K)   ffgroup.bin
  6. YGROUP ROM        0C100h(48.25K)   06708h(25.76K)  awardeyt.rom
  7. GROUP ROM[ 0]     08360h(32.84K)   02D9Eh(11.40K)  _EN_CODE.BIN
  8. PCI ROM[A]        04000h(16.00K)   02B46h(10.82K)  AHCI.BIN
  9. PCI ROM[B]        07A00h(30.50K)   04479h(17.12K)  JMB59.BIN
 10. MINIT             0CBC0h(50.94K)   0CBF4h(50.99K)  MEMINIT.BIN
 11. PCI ROM[C]        0C800h(50.00K)   079FDh(30.50K)  rtegrom.lom
 12. LOGO BitMap       4B30Ch(300.76K)  05CE3h(23.22K)  ds3.bmp
 13. LOGO1 ROM         00B64h(2.85K)    00520h(1.28K)   dbios.bmp
 14. GV3                022ADh(8.67K)   00BD6h(2.96K)   PPMINIT.ROM
 15. OEM0 CODE         028ABh(10.17K)   01E1Bh(7.53K)   SBF.BIN
 16. OEM2 CODE         01000h(4.00K)    00092h(0.14K)   AFSC_HDR.ROM
 17. CPU micro code    04000h(16.00K)   02B33h(10.80K)  NCPUCODE.BIN

  Total compress code space  = 66000h(408.00K)
  Total compressed code size = 53FF7h(335.99K)
  Remain compress code space = 12009h(72.01K)

              ********      f14.BIN Bootblock component ********

 No. Item-Name         Original-Size   Compressed-Size Original-File-Name
================================================================================
  1. MEM INIT IN BB    07200h(28.50K)   07231h(28.55K)  DDR2_MRC.BIN

                          ** Micro Code Information **
Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID
------------------+--------------------+--------------------+-------------------

And that was/is the output of the unmodified bios:

Code:



Code:


********   p35ds3.f14 BIOS component ********

 No. Item-Name         Original-Size   Compressed-Size Original-File-Name
================================================================================
  0. System BIOS       20000h(128.00K)  151ABh(84.42K)  p35ds3.BIN
  1. XGROUP CODE       0EBC0h(58.94K)   0A4F1h(41.24K)  awardext.rom
  2. ACPI table        04D12h(19.27K)   01909h(6.26K)   ACPITBL.BIN
  3. EPA LOGO          0168Ch(5.64K)    0030Dh(0.76K)   AwardBmp.bmp
  4. GROUP ROM[18]     02E70h(11.61K)   02003h(8.00K)   ggroup.bin
  5. GROUP ROM[20]     00E20h(3.53K)    00B33h(2.80K)   ffgroup.bin
  6. YGROUP ROM        0C100h(48.25K)   06708h(25.76K)  awardeyt.rom
  7. GROUP ROM[ 0]     08360h(32.84K)   02D9Eh(11.40K)  _EN_CODE.BIN
  8. PCI ROM[A]        04000h(16.00K)   02B46h(10.82K)  AHCI.BIN
  9. PCI ROM[B]        07A00h(30.50K)   04479h(17.12K)  JMB59.BIN
 10. MINIT             0CBC0h(50.94K)   0CBF4h(50.99K)  MEMINIT.BIN
 11. PCI ROM[C]        0C800h(50.00K)   079FDh(30.50K)  rtegrom.lom
 12. LOGO BitMap       4B30Ch(300.76K)  05CE3h(23.22K)  ds3.bmp
 13. LOGO1 ROM         00B64h(2.85K)    00520h(1.28K)   dbios.bmp
 14. GV3                022ADh(8.67K)   00BD6h(2.96K)   PPMINIT.ROM
 15. OEM0 CODE         028ABh(10.17K)   01E1Bh(7.53K)   SBF.BIN
 16. OEM2 CODE         01000h(4.00K)    00092h(0.14K)   AFSC_HDR.ROM

  Total compress code space  = 66000h(408.00K)
  Total compressed code size = 514C4h(325.19K)
  Remain compress code space = 14B3Ch(82.81K)

              ********   p35ds3.f14 Bootblock component ********

 No. Item-Name         Original-Size   Compressed-Size Original-File-Name
================================================================================
  1. MEM INIT IN BB    07200h(28.50K)   07231h(28.55K)  DDR2_MRC.BIN

                          ** Micro Code Information **
Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID
------------------+--------------------+--------------------+-------------------

So which one (of the first two modified versions) should I use?


----------



## inventor121

hello,
I was wondering, do the the motherboards that are listed compatible need microcode updates to work with this mod?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inventor121*
> 
> hello,
> I was wondering, do the the motherboards that are listed compatible need microcode updates to work with this mod?


to boot and work no. It will boot up without the code. My 5460 was just missing a couple of instructions in cpuz. Sse4.1 and VT- if I am not mistaking.

I cannit even tell the microcode update made a difference really.


----------



## inventor121

so basically the microcode update might give you a little extra speed but isn't necessary?
also if you boot without the microcode update will you get any error messages or anything on that order?


----------



## al17

@Bucho

THANKS!! I'll try tomorrow.
Quote:


> so basically the microcode update might give you a little extra speed but isn't necessary?
> also if you boot without the microcode update will you get any error messages or anything on that order?


Gigabyte p35c-ds3r doesn't need the microcode update, but cpu-z shows sse4 and vt only if your cpu is a rev. C0.

SLANS e5440 rev c0 -> perfect
SLANQ e5450 rev c0 -> perfect

SLBBJ e5440 rev e0 -> no sse4/vt -> you have to add microcode.

Just to be sure: is this the microcode for SLBBJ / e5440 rev e0 ?

Code:



Code:


cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin ncpucode.bin


----------



## dremmy

Hello guys, i have installed Xeon e5420 to my Gigabyte ep41ud3l , it's working, but shows only 2cores and 6mb cache. But it must be 4 core and 12mb cache. What's the problem?


----------



## al17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *al17*
> 
> @Bucho
> 
> THANKS!! I'll try tomorrow.
> Gigabyte p35c-ds3r doesn't need the microcode update, but cpu-z shows sse4 and vt only if your cpu is a rev. C0.
> 
> SLANS e5440 rev c0 -> perfect
> SLANQ e5450 rev c0 -> perfect
> 
> SLBBJ e5440 rev e0 -> no sse4/vt -> you have to add microcode.
> 
> Just to be sure: is this the microcode for SLBBJ / e5440 rev e0 ?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin ncpucode.bin


I couldn't resist and.... DONE!!!!

I have sse4 ant vtx now.

Thanks again.


----------



## xeonman2014

Hello hope someone can help i have an asus p5k se motherboard and a e5335 xeon cpu after the socket mod put the xeon and it booted right up but says update bios to unleash full power and after hit f1 stays in a black screen with a cursor blinking at the top i did add the cpu microcodes and flashed it but stll does the same thing the cpu id is 6fb please can someone help with the micro code and and with the bios thanks again in advance


----------



## Kryton

Finally got the mod working with my board and it's doing great!

The board is an ASRock P43DE3 I've had for sometime now.


----------



## 636cc of fury

All 771 cpu's











http://imgur.com/XtRG1oW





http://imgur.com/UvgDjLu


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> All 771 cpu's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/XtRG1oW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/UvgDjLu


Nice


----------



## Hokin

Hi Im in a little bit of trouble and I can use someones expertise. So i got a L5420 for my Dell 0M017G. The great thing is that it booted up and it works... but for some reason there is constant load under 2 core . It switches off between core 0/1 and core 2/3 . Also, there seems to be alot of lag . Im talking about cant even surf the net kind of lag. I dont understand why. My temps aren't too bad (55-65 C idle) . I just dont understand how this is slower then my old P4.

thanks for all the help


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokin*
> 
> Hi Im in a little bit of trouble and I can use someones expertise. So i got a L5420 for my Dell 0M017G. The great thing is that it booted up and it works... but for some reason there is constant load under 2 core . It switches off between core 0/1 and core 2/3 . Also, there seems to be alot of lag . Im talking about cant even surf the net kind of lag. I dont understand why. My temps aren't too bad (55-65 C idle) . I just dont understand how this is slower then my old P4.
> 
> thanks for all the help


Remove and reseat the cpu. If it still lagging try one stick of ram at a time. It could be memory related.


----------



## Hokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Remove and reseat the cpu. If it still lagging try one stick of ram at a time. It could be memory related.


Ive reseated it a few times already no luck. I have tired another stick ( pair) and still lags.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokin*
> 
> Ive reseated it a few times already no luck. I have tired another stick ( pair) and still lags.


did you try a supported cpu and see if it still lags?


----------



## Hokin

Yes, I have a E6750 that works perfectly fine. Could it have to do anything with my OS?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokin*
> 
> Yes, I have a E6750 that works perfectly fine. Could it have to do anything with my OS?


I would definitely try a fresh windows install. However when I went from e8400 to xeon 5460 I did not have to.

Are you on latest bios? Did you add microcode?


----------



## Hokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I would definitely try a fresh windows install. However when I went from e8400 to xeon 5460 I did not have to.
> 
> Are you on latest bios? Did you add microcode?


Latest Bios and no microcode. I tried to install fresh windows but its so laggy that it wont even get that far.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inventor121*
> 
> so basically the microcode update might give you a little extra speed but isn't necessary?
> also if you boot without the microcode update will you get any error messages or anything on that order?


A lot of people stated that without microcodes their system was not stable. They experienced BSODs and random hangs. Beside missing CPU instructions they reported C1E and Speedstep wasn't available so their CPU was at full speed all the time, consuming a lot of energy and generating significant amount of heat even on idle. I wouldn't recommend this with stock intel cooler because without those energy saving functions it is working at full speeds making a lot of noise. You really should patch the bios, there is a lot to gain and nothing to lose.


----------



## davwman

What motherboard would allow installation of an x5460 slbba with the best over clock potential and no modification to bios? I'm looking at ddr3 boards and ddr2 as I have both readily available.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> A lot of people stated that without microcodes their system was not stable. They experienced BSODs and random hangs. Beside missing CPU instructions they reported C1E and Speedstep wasn't available so their CPU was at full speed all the time, consuming a lot of energy and generating significant amount of heat even on idle. I wouldn't recommend this with stock intel cooler because without those energy saving functions it is working at full speeds making a lot of noise. You really should patch the bios, there is a lot to gain and nothing to lose.


also patching in the micro code took me about 2 mins. The info is in op and the tool that adds it is easy.


----------



## random12use

Hey guys, new here and its my first post, you probably get this alot with this MOD, im good with the actual physical install but Im wary of trying to do the bios mod without any prior experience in that field...

If at all possible could someone point me to one for an ASUS p5KC ? using a Xeon E5405 cpu

Ive spotted a few for the mobo floating around in this thread, but would they recognise this cpu as its not the one that everyone else seems to be using (I just got it a good bit cheaper)

please and thankyou!

G:thumb:


----------



## Carachio

I renew question:
Did someone use 45nm xeons 771 dual core on 975x chipset (or Q38, Q48 etc)

And renew another question
How i can obtain once to post e5420 on asus p5w64 (975x) (without microcodes for xeons 771) but i have restarts and freeze in bios? Later I cant even post


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *random12use*
> 
> Hey guys, new here and its my first post, you probably get this alot with this MOD, im good with the actual physical install but Im wary of trying to do the bios mod without any prior experience in that field...
> 
> If at all possible could someone point me to one for an ASUS p5KC ? using a Xeon E5405 cpu
> 
> Ive spotted a few for the mobo floating around in this thread, but would they recognise this cpu as its not the one that everyone else seems to be using (I just got it a good bit cheaper)
> 
> please and thankyou!
> 
> G:thumb:


When adding microcodes to the BIOS, it adds codes for ALL of the 771 chips. If you find a BIOS with microcodes already added, it SHOULD work for you.


----------



## random12use

@corky cheers for the reply, thats the sort of thing I was hoping was the case, so got fed up waiting and tried a modded one from earlier on in this thread, but unfortunately it still gives me the same error codes, have no moved onto trying to edit the original version of the mod myself, but finding the correct microcode data following http://donovan6000.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/insyde-bios-modding-cpu-microcodes.html?showComment=1398276676149#c1303458034746462233 is proving to be more difficult than I expected...

Ive posted this over there, see if it makes any sense to you? as I hope im moving in the right direction but have just hit a wall... Hey man, thanks for the blog, brilliant tutorial for a total beginner like myself, but I seem to be quite stuck...

doing my best to detail where Im at so far:

onto the microcodes ive used Aida to determine that my CPUID is 0001067Ah

negating the h, i should be searching for A7 06 01 in the ROM (back to v.1203 from asus) but nothing comes up, and I have tried looking through the list manually also..

negating both the h and the A I have also searched for 67 01 00 but again nothing comes up in the final 3 fields...

I believe I have the correct files from the microcodes pack to input into my BIOS but want to be 100% with which file I should use and where to put it (given that on the bios ROM i cant find the code)

here are the files I have to choose from http://i60.tinypic.com/akcp6q.jpg

In Aida64 my revision number is listed as A07h so I was thinking I should use the bottom one as its version would seem to match cpu00010677_plat00000010_ver0000070a_date20100929

So thats about as far as ive got, I have gone over the tutorial a few times but cant seem to follow where to locate the 67 01 00 (assuming im using the correct format for my CPUID)

any help would be great as I dont really want to brick my mobo... cheers

Graham


----------



## corky dorkelson

I'm guessing you have an Award BIOS? Those seem to be more difficult. The AMI Bios is rather simple.


----------



## gagarin77

@random12use use standard microcode package for this CPU
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*
> 
> When adding microcodes to the BIOS, it adds codes for ALL of the 771 chips.


This is obviously not true. Microcodes are adding processor with the same core and revision, for example: Harpertown rev. E0 (it includes E54xx, X54xx with FSB 1333-1600 and L54xx). Even CPU-Z shows different microcode information for C0 and E0 rev. of the same processor (I had whole bunch of Xeons and it included both revs of X5450)
X5450 C0 microcode 10676 is displayed in BIOS
X5450 E0 microcode 1067A is displayed in BIOS

If you wanted to install for example LGA 771 E5345 Clovertown than you would need to use different microcodes that are not posted in this thread.


----------



## razer225

Hello. Does anyone have patched bios with Xeon microcodes for Asus p5kc?


----------



## random12use

its an AMI bios, tried that tool you posted @gargain, and thanks for doing so, but although that fixed my bios recognition problem, it stopped my system from booting to windows, and no it wasnt the boot order or anything that I could see in bios.. very strange.

so ive flashed back to the newest asus stock bios and taken f1 error interupt off, so my machine boots up but the bios doesnt know which cpu is in it...


----------



## gagarin77

Maybe that was caused by SATA mode (IDE/AHCI...), if this setting is different than it was when OS was installed it can hang the system when it is loading. Check if it is selected as it should be. If this doesn't help try turning off C1E, speedstep, inlel C-State, load line Calibration.


----------



## random12use

ok, thanks again man, i reckon I was coming up from such an old bios that the menus have alot more options than I was previously used to.. I panicked a little and flashed back to stock, so at least I know that works now and im not going to have to reinstall. Theres a usb 3.0 card in my pcie slot which has been hating the new bios(es) so i might try one with that unmounted.


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peturba*
> 
> ...
> 
> The result (dealing wit the bin-format bios instead of the original one) is the same. Output of "cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /D":
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ********      f14.BIN BIOS component ********
> 
> No. Item-Name         Original-Size   Compressed-Size Original-File-Name
> ================================================================================
> 0. System BIOS       20000h(128.00K)  151ABh(84.42K)  p35ds3.BIN
> 1. XGROUP CODE       0EBC0h(58.94K)   0A4F1h(41.24K)  awardext.rom
> 2. ACPI table        04D12h(19.27K)   01909h(6.26K)   ACPITBL.BIN
> 3. EPA LOGO          0168Ch(5.64K)    0030Dh(0.76K)   AwardBmp.bmp
> 4. GROUP ROM[18]     02E70h(11.61K)   02003h(8.00K)   ggroup.bin
> 5. GROUP ROM[20]     00E20h(3.53K)    00B33h(2.80K)   ffgroup.bin
> 6. YGROUP ROM        0C100h(48.25K)   06708h(25.76K)  awardeyt.rom
> 7. GROUP ROM[ 0]     08360h(32.84K)   02D9Eh(11.40K)  _EN_CODE.BIN
> 8. PCI ROM[A]        04000h(16.00K)   02B46h(10.82K)  AHCI.BIN
> 9. PCI ROM[B]        07A00h(30.50K)   04479h(17.12K)  JMB59.BIN
> 10. MINIT             0CBC0h(50.94K)   0CBF4h(50.99K)  MEMINIT.BIN
> 11. PCI ROM[C]        0C800h(50.00K)   079FDh(30.50K)  rtegrom.lom
> 12. LOGO BitMap       4B30Ch(300.76K)  05CE3h(23.22K)  ds3.bmp
> 13. LOGO1 ROM         00B64h(2.85K)    00520h(1.28K)   dbios.bmp
> 14. GV3                022ADh(8.67K)   00BD6h(2.96K)   PPMINIT.ROM
> 15. OEM0 CODE         028ABh(10.17K)   01E1Bh(7.53K)   SBF.BIN
> 16. OEM2 CODE         01000h(4.00K)    00092h(0.14K)   AFSC_HDR.ROM
> (SP) NCPUCODE          04000h(16.00K)   04000h(16.00K)  NCPUCODE.BIN
> 
> Total compress code space  = 66000h(408.00K)
> Total compressed code size = 5550Ch(341.26K)
> Remain compress code space = 10B14h(66.77K)
> 
> ********      f14.BIN Bootblock component ********
> 
> No. Item-Name         Original-Size   Compressed-Size Original-File-Name
> ================================================================================
> 1. MEM INIT IN BB    07200h(28.50K)   07231h(28.55K)  DDR2_MRC.BIN
> 
> ** Micro Code Information **
> Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID
> ------------------+--------------------+--------------------+-------------------
> SLOT2  0F   0676  |  SLOT1  0F   0676  |  SLOT1  0B   067A  |
> 
> ...
> 
> So which one (of the first two modified versions) should I use?


I would use the first one. In that BIOS you added the needed microcodes in uncompressed form, and CBROM even detects it at the bottom.
As I said before there are still the old microcodes in there as well and you have to trial and error if it uses the updated ones, but for another user with an P35-DQ6 that one worked.

---
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeonman2014*
> 
> Hello hope someone can help i have an asus p5k se motherboard and a e5335 xeon cpu after the socket mod put the xeon and it booted right up but says update bios to unleash full power and after hit f1 stays in a black screen with a cursor blinking at the top i did add the cpu microcodes and flashed it but stll does the same thing the cpu id is 6fb please can someone help with the micro code and and with the bios thanks again in advance


Okay here you go ... I updated the 6FB and 6F7 codes that should be the E5335 in both revisions B3 and G0. I also updated the latest 10676 and 1067A codes if you ever use a Xeon 5400 model in there.
ASUS P5K SE BIOS 1402 with added Xeon 5300 and 5400 microcodes

P5K-SE-1402-Xeon5300_5400.zip 592k .zip file


---
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> What motherboard would allow installation of an x5460 slbba with the best over clock potential and no modification to bios? I'm looking at ddr3 boards and ddr2 as I have both readily available.


Any GigaByte EP45 board should overclock very well, the best should be the UD3P, UD3R, USB3 and EXTREME models. EP45 are DDR2 and EP45T are DDR3. Performance and OC wise it doesn't really matter what type you have since DDR3 isn't really faster than DDR2 on these Core2 chips.
ASUS P5Q boards also should be very good overclockers like the P5Q-E, P5Q-Pro ... and P5QC are the ones with DDR3.
The Xeon should run on all these boards with the latest official BIOS but some features like SSE4.1, VT-x and EIST could be missing so I strongly recommend to use a BIOS with added microcodes. For most of these boards you shoudl find a already modded BIOS here in this thread.

---

@random12use and @razer225
Okay here you go ... latest (still pretty old - year 2008) BIOS
ASUS P5KC Version 1203 with updated Xeon 5400 microcodes:

P5KC-1203-Xeon5400.zip 642k .zip file


----------



## random12use

thanks, I will try it just now! been using the AMI tool from one of the earlier posts to add in the newer microcode values, but its stopped windows booting hopefully your one wont be the same!


----------



## Hokin

Hi Can someone help me update my bios with the microcode for L5420 E0 CPU? The motherboard is EVGA nForce680i .

The link to download the bios is ftp://ftp.evga.com/bios/NF68_P33.iso


----------



## peturba

@Bucho: thanks - I'll try this mod. Hopefully it will work as the bios chip is not removable (and I don't trust the virtual bios feature from Gigabyte).

Anyway. I'll post the results here as soon as I've updated the bios.


----------



## Kid Cudi

IntelXeonE54502.png 1012k .png file


----------



## Kid Cudi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kid Cudi*
> 
> IntelXeonE54502.png 1012k .png file


----------



## mpyusko

SO suddenly today, my computer stopped booting. I pulled the CMOS battery, plugged the monitor into the mobo, and removed/disconnected everything except CPU, RAM, and cooler. I even swapped out the RAM with other sticks, tried only one stick, and even tried reseating the CPU. G41C-GS, E5450, DDR3. ***???? It was working great!


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Check around the CPU socket for any discoloration or burn marks, look under the board as well. If you don't see anything do you have an old 775 CPU you can test with?


----------



## random12use

So
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucho*
> 
> @random12use and @razer225
> Okay here you go ... latest (still pretty old - year 2008) BIOS
> ASUS P5KC Version 1203 with updated Xeon 5400 microcodes:
> 
> P5KC-1203-Xeon5400.zip 642k .zip file


Does recognise the cpu in the first few lines of the post bios message, but it still gives me the unrecognised cpu message at the end... (and the temp error)

Dont know if theres a better fix, if its because I scrimped further and bough an E5405 instead of the slightly more expensive ones then so be it, managed to OC it to 2.6Ghz which will more than suffice for this rig, it was previously running an old 1.8 core duo, so my windows exp index has jumped significantly (7.2 for cpu). next thing would be an ssd... sweet.

didnt pay more than £15 for the processor so I guess an error on start still isnt a bad compromise for performance...


----------



## altean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razer225*
> 
> Hello. Does anyone have patched bios with Xeon microcodes for Asus p5kc?


Try this

p5kc-1203-xeon.zip 632k .zip file


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Check around the CPU socket for any discoloration or burn marks, look under the board as well. If you don't see anything do you have an old 775 CPU you can test with?


I don't see or smell anything. I'll try the old one later. When I push the power button, it kick on for 1/2 second, turns off for two, then back on again until I shut it off. It will not POST.


----------



## rewease

I had that on a Gigabyte board, turned out to be bad ram. But you tried that. jihe reports in post #2950 that he had boards malfunctioning on him with the 54xx xeons installed.
If there is a general reliability problem with the mod that would be important to find out.


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> I had that on a Gigabyte board, turned out to be bad ram. But you tried that. jihe reports in post #2950 that he had boards malfunctioning on him with the 54xx xeons installed.
> If there is a general reliability problem with the mod that would be important to find out.


I swapped out RAM Kingston HyperX Blu for cheap Crucial. No difference, bith are DDR3-1333 though. But seriously, KVM, CPU, and RAM only. no LEDs, Drives or extra fans. If it's going to POST, it should at this minimum with the CMOS cleared.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> I swapped out RAM Kingston HyperX Blu for cheap Crucial. No difference, bith are DDR3-1333 though. But seriously, KVM, CPU, and RAM only. no LEDs, Drives or extra fans. If it's going to POST, it should at this minimum with the CMOS cleared.


This is when a POST pci card comes in handy. I can tell you from my experience with at least 2 ASUS 775 motherboards, when the bios is dead, or if it is not happy with the CPU for some reason, it will do this on-off-on-off crap. Only way to know if it is CPU is to swap for any 775 chip you might have.


----------



## kryptonfly

Hi, here's my Xeon E5450 oc, I'm not stable at 4.16ghz with 1.40v Vcore & vFSB = 1.23v. if I increase the Vcore it's same BSOD "uncorrectable hardware error"...I need to put 1.37Vcore for 4Ghz...I expected better...I tried to find the max FSB, just same, max 490FSB with vFSB = 1.29v...At 4.16Ghz I can run 3Dmark, the temp climbs to 67-71°C max, I have a H50. Virtualization, C1E, Speedstep is DISABLED.

Weird, the first try, I could put 470x9= 4.23ghz for 1.42v with vFSB = 1.20v. Now I have to put vFSB = 1.23v for 4.16ghz...Maybe something went wrong when I tried to find the max FSB...

Do you think a X5460 would be better to reach 4.2Ghz ? How about the TDP 120W ?
I have a Maximus II Formula.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Briscolone

came across this mod a few weeks back and decided to give it a try with my kid´s setups first
already installed two X5470s in their 790i´s and i am deeply impressed how well these CPUs perform OC-wise:


first one is now at 4,04 game-stable with acceptable voltage & temps...going for second:thumb:
thank u guys for sharing this mod!
cheers


----------



## kryptonfly

What's the best between E5450 and X5460 to overclock ? Thanks


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kryptonfly*
> 
> 
> Hi, here's my Xeon E5450 oc, I'm not stable at 4.16ghz with 1.40v Vcore & vFSB = 1.23v. if I increase the Vcore it's same BSOD "uncorrectable hardware error"...I need to put 1.37Vcore for 4Ghz...I expected better...I tried to find the max FSB, just same, max 490FSB with vFSB = 1.29v...At 4.16Ghz I can run 3Dmark, the temp climbs to 67-71°C max, I have a H50. Virtualization, C1E, Speedstep is DISABLED.
> 
> Weird, the first try, I could put 470x9= 4.23ghz for 1.42v with vFSB = 1.20v. Now I have to put vFSB = 1.23v for 4.16ghz...Maybe something went wrong when I tried to find the max FSB...
> 
> Do you think a X5460 would be better to reach 4.2Ghz ? How about the TDP 120W ?
> I have a Maximus II Formula.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help


There is nothing wrong with your CPU. You just don't know how to overclock it.

Did it ever occur to you that your chip is fine and that you are simply doing it wrong?


----------



## kryptonfly

It's my first Quad core, I come from a E8400 at 4.6Ghz...I tried step by step but compared to other chips, some can run at 4Ghz for less than 1.37v...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that your chip is fine and that you are simply doing it wrong?


I'm wondering right now...
If you have some tips I'm wide opened


----------



## Arxontas

Eeer, I suggest you be less "wide opened" and avoid bending over, ese.

Try:

CPU PLL Voltage: 1.60V
VTT/VFSB/FSB Termination Voltage: 1.36V
Northbridge Voltage: 1.40V


----------



## davwman

So... I have a brand new p5k p35 coming along with an A stepping slbba. I know for a fact the slbba loves p5k p35. Are any bios mods necessary?


----------



## davwman

So I guess what I meant to say was, what microcodes should I use?


----------



## gagarin77

@davwman use the standard package . I have modified cousin's P5K two months ago and everything went great. Now it is working with E5420 (was tested positively with E5450). He had some problems with X5482, had to run it slower because otherwise it was causing BSODs. I think it just needed a few millivolts more on NB, but he sold it already and I don't have this exact model anymore to test it on his mobo.


----------



## davwman

Thanks for the heads up. But I dont know what STANDARD PACKAGE you are referring to.


----------



## random12use

davwman, click the words standard package in his post.. takes you to the subsequent STANDARD PACKAGE


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *random12use*
> 
> davwman, click the words standard package in his post.. takes you to the subsequent STANDARD PACKAGE


Ahhh...gotcha


----------



## peturba

So, finally I can confirm that the mod works with my Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 Rev. 1.0 mainboard and the E5450 Xeon CPU. I've used the attached modded version of the bios with the necessary microcodes. Putting the sticker on the CPU was a little bit tricky but if you do it carefully it shouldn't be a problem either. Maybe I should change my CPU cooler now. Running prime95 the CPU got 72 C warm with my good old Thermalright XP-120...

So, thank's again for the help!

P35DS3.zip 594k .zip file


----------



## gagarin77

@peturba you should check thermal paste and if CPU heat sink is attached correctly to the motherboard. With standard clocks those chips don't go over 50-55C with prime95 and I'm using stock intel cooler.


----------



## peturba

@gagarin77: Hmm. That's a quite big difference. I guess the cooler is not properly installed so I've to reinstall.


----------



## Tokkan

Just came here to say that Ebay sellers of Xeon CPU's and stickers are actually linking to this thread as a guide for their buyers


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> I don't see or smell anything. I'll try the old one later. When I push the power button, it kick on for 1/2 second, turns off for two, then back on again until I shut it off. It will not POST.


Yep, this infinite reboot cycle is exactly what happened to my IP-35E's. One last resort is putting a normal 775 cpu in to see of it still boots, but my boards were kaput and I suspect it was the NB that was somehow damaged.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kryptonfly*
> 
> 
> Hi, here's my Xeon E5450 oc, I'm not stable at 4.16ghz with 1.40v Vcore & vFSB = 1.23v. if I increase the Vcore it's same BSOD "uncorrectable hardware error"...I need to put 1.37Vcore for 4Ghz...I expected better...I tried to find the max FSB, just same, max 490FSB with vFSB = 1.29v...At 4.16Ghz I can run 3Dmark, the temp climbs to 67-71°C max, I have a H50. Virtualization, C1E, Speedstep is DISABLED.
> 
> Weird, the first try, I could put 470x9= 4.23ghz for 1.42v with vFSB = 1.20v. Now I have to put vFSB = 1.23v for 4.16ghz...Maybe something went wrong when I tried to find the max FSB...
> 
> Do you think a X5460 would be better to reach 4.2Ghz ? How about the TDP 120W ?
> I have a Maximus II Formula.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help


There's like a 5% difference between 4G and 4.2G, just not worth the extra effort.


----------



## mjcaouette89

Can anyone confirm if this Mod will work with an Asus P5N-Sli board with a nvidia 650I chipset? The board doesn't nativly support the 45nm quads so that's why I'm wondering if it would work or not. Hoping to give a little extra boost to my crappy Core 2 Duo steam machine.


----------



## ivanz

Set xeon e5472 (fsb 1600, stepping EO, SLBBH), defined in the BIOS correctly, the Windows boot, has discovered a new CPU (in the BIOS option Intel C-STATE Tech was automatically disabled). ASUS P5QD TURBO, bios 0301.
At the post-page message issued: to unleash this CPU's full power, please perform BIOS update process. (Picture attached)

This means it is necessary to do the BIOS mod?

ATX12V: connected 4-pin instead of 8-pin. PSU FSP ATX-450PNF. This can affect?

260420143282.jpg 754k .jpg file


260420143264.jpg 1179k .jpg file


Question closed. First "microcode update revision" was A07, after BIOS mod is A0B. CPU temperature rose slightly. Message disappears.


----------



## kryptonfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Try:
> 
> CPU PLL Voltage: 1.60V
> VTT/VFSB/FSB Termination Voltage: 1.36V
> Northbridge Voltage: 1.40V


I tried your settings but not better, doesn't work. I left PLL 1.50V, VTT 1.24V and NB 1.23v. I succeeded to stabilize a bit by tweaking GTL voltages and disable all "Pull-in in channel A, B phase 1, 2...", otherwise in Auto, BSOD anytime in load and especially in idle, whatever the voltages. I was running Final Fantasy XIV Benchmark to check, with CPU-Z I see well the vCore at 1.416v as almost set in bios 1.418v, then when it's finished, the vCore falls again at 1.408 (idle) and right after BSOD. I think 1 point higher in bios (1.425v) would help but not an exact science and my temps *in load* are about :
core 0 = 69°C
core 1 = 65°C
core 2 = 71°C
core 3 = 74°C (peak)

These are max temps running Final Fantasy's bench before the BSOD but most of the time 65°C in load and in idle 45, 42, 50, 50°C at 4.16ghz with a H50 and Noctua NT-H1 paste. I would like to know if these temps are seriously dangerous for this kind of CPU ? (No H24 Oc) According to Intel : http://ark.intel.com/products/33083/intel-xeon-processor-e5450-12m-cache-3_00-ghz-1333-mhz-fsb Tcase spec is 67°C...I know cores are warmer but...

I also wanna say, my temps in Everest are incorrect (around 10°C lower for cores), same with Aida64, Real temp. So I use Core Temp or HWMonitor the most complete.

Take a look here :

This might be interesting...I perform 6305pts at 4.16ghz, at the level of an i5-4430 PassMark







....I think Xeon = Core 2 Quad...if you read again from here you can see his CPU physics score is 295.3...I got the same trouble when my OC was really unstable with around 5900pts...

Mine :

CPU Physics = 443.9
Just synthetic results, depends about system we use and so on...
I'll try to stabilize at 4Ghz. Thanks again


----------



## Arxontas

Leave these voltages as I told you to, i.e. at 1.36V VFSB, 1.60V CPU PLL.

There is no reason for these voltages to have a lower value if you are overclocking. You are just shooting yourself in the foot.

If, although you have set these voltages as I told you to you can't be stable at 4.2 GHz+ with VCORE as high as 1.42-1.43, then it means that you have got a degraded CPU.

These CPUs are like horses which have been ran to the ground after so many years 24/7 use. There is no telling what you are going to get. Also, you own the E model not the X model, so your E is going to OC less.

Your E0 CPU behaves like a C0 CPU. I guess this is something.


----------



## vintage47

Hello, I "successfully" updated the bios on my DFI p965-s with the new microcodes with the guide in post #2. However, before spending money on a xeon CPU and tape, I would like to know if anybody else has had a go with the 771 mod and this motherboard before?


----------



## psyfy

Hi sorry to go over old ground, im finding this slightly confusing on the do i need a cpu microcode update or not and if this is a good choice of cpu

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-Xeon-Quad-Core-Processors-X5460-12Mb-Cache-3-16GHz-1333-MHz-FSB-/201078256879?pt=UK_Computing_CPUs_Processors&hash=item2ed132b4ef

my mobo is a Gigabyte P35C-DS3R BIOS VERSION F12 (NEWIST)
useing ddr3 ocz 1333 something ram.

curently running a q6600 @3.2

any help and tips would be appreciated.

psyfy


----------



## kryptonfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Leave these voltages as I told you to, i.e. at 1.36V VFSB, 1.60V CPU PLL.
> 
> There is no reason for these voltages to have a lower value if you are overclocking. You are just shooting yourself in the foot.
> 
> If, although you have set these voltages as I told you to you can't be stable at 4.2 GHz+ with VCORE as high as 1.42-1.43, then it means that you have got a degraded CPU.
> 
> These CPUs are like horses which have been ran to the ground after so many years 24/7 use. There is no telling what you are going to get. Also, you own the E model not the X model, so your E is going to OC less.
> 
> Your E0 CPU behaves like a C0 CPU. I guess this is something.


Well, I'll see again later about your suggestion, even though I find a bit high your voltages...I'm not going further until someone could answer about my temps...
I played Resident Evil 4 with Dolphin Emulator (CPU demanding), I got this :

Starting a new game, in few minutes, cores went up (surely more) to 77°C with 1.416 Vcore in load and 1.408v in idle (1.418v bios like before)








Honestly I doubt this worth the pain...







moreover, it's not full stable yet...I remind the E5450 is more "delicate" because of Tcase : 67°C compared to Q9650 at 71.4°C Intel Spec

As regards the chip's degradation, I don't think so...the batch number is : 3924A698 = around end of June 2009, in use after this date obviously. You can check my profile picture. Why it should be degraded if others have older chips, according to the same usage = as a Server







But I don't know its working conditions...you're right...
About 4.2 Ghz+, I already tried the first day (crazy







) I attach a zip file because of many pictures :

OCCTE54504230mhz.zip 563k .zip file


BTW, before I test Dolphin Emulator, I wanted to make sure I had the latest Visual C++, I downloaded ALL of them 32 & 64bits from here and weirdly, now when I run PerformanceTest, my scores are better









CPU Mark : 6450pts, I ran 2 or 3 tests to avoid a fluke







but I don't think PerformanceTest would be so reliable as we thought...better Everest or Aida64









@psyfy : why not this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5460-SLBBA-3-16GHZ-12MB-1333MHZ-Socket-LGA771-Quad-Core-CPU-/141267018611?pt=CPUs&hash=item20e42ba373 at 79.9$ compared to 94.12$ yours. About microcode, I'd say "yes"







but you should be patient till someone provides a good help.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> @psyfy : why not this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5460-SLBBA-3-16GHZ-12MB-1333MHZ-Socket-LGA771-Quad-Core-CPU-/141267018611?pt=CPUs&hash=item20e42ba373 at 79.9$ compared to 94.12$ yours. About microcode, I'd say "yes"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you should be patient till someone provides a good help.


probably because its a lot closer to him and shipping will cost a lot less i assume. i dont know how customs work but it was going to cost over $100 for this guy he was buying my 660 at that time.


----------



## psyfy

I honestly don't see the difference between the link i posted and the cpu in the one suggested can some one enlighten me?


----------



## mushbert

Hi guys, I'm setting up a machine to act as a media server, and I'm having some trouble getting the CPU features recognized.

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS4 rev1.0, AWARD BIOS F10e (latest beta)
CPU: Xeon X5260 (E0 / SLBAS)

The correct processor string along with "*CPUID:0001067A Patch ID:0000*" are shown during POST and Windows loads without issue. However, as others have experienced some of the chip's features are disabled: SSE4.1, VT-_x_, and more importantly for my purposes, EIST.

I've tried updating the BIOS with the method from post #869, as well as manually overwriting the existing version of the microcode as per donovan6000's tutorial. The intelmicrocodelist.exe program reports both new files contain the updated information, but it just doesn't seem to get used.

Other steps I've taken:

Uninstalled both CPU items in Windows
Verified that the problem isn't in Windows by printing /proc/cpuinfo from Ubuntu
re-flashed the BIOS with both "Clear DMI" and "Clear CMOS" switches
Can anyone suggest what I might need to do next? Should the "Patch ID" text shown during POST be changing?


----------



## Bucho

@mushbert
I also have a EP45-DS4 but I have not tried a 771 xeon in there.
But I am using one in my EP45-UD3P and I also edited the microcodes with an HEX editor since I wanted to make sure to don't have any old microcodes for the Xeons in there.

Try this one:

EP45DS4_xeon.zip 566k .zip file


Oh - sorry I saw you use/want the F10e BIOS ... here you go:

EP45DS4_xeon_F10e.zip 578k .zip file


----------



## gagarin77

@mushbert This is just my speculation but it may be that this CPU requires a different microcode. It has the same id as 4 core Harpertown xeons, but I think it needs patch for a different platform (A0) vs (44) used for Harpertown.
Microcode full name: cpu0001067a_plat000000a0_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
This would explain why the methods you used didn't worked.
Anyway I checked Bucho's BIOS and He added this microcode, try it


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> I honestly don't see the difference between the link i posted and the cpu in the one suggested can some one enlighten me?


price i think he is hinting at but its kinda backwards as yours is in europe area and his is here in america so i think you chose the right one.


----------



## psyfy

thanks mate, do you have any idea if i will need a micro code update for a p35c-ds3r ?

looking forward to this. and is 4ghz easily achieved with a x5460 SLBBA ?


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kryptonfly*
> 
> Well, I'll see again later about your suggestion, even though I find a bit high your voltages...I'm not going further until someone could answer about my temps...
> I played Resident Evil 4 with Dolphin Emulator (CPU demanding), I got this :
> 
> Starting a new game, in few minutes, cores went up (surely more) to 77°C with 1.416 Vcore in load and 1.408v in idle (1.418v bios like before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I doubt this worth the pain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moreover, it's not full stable yet...I remind the E5450 is more "delicate" because of Tcase : 67°C compared to Q9650 at 71.4°C Intel Spec
> .


There is something wrong with your TIM and/or CPU cooler.

See, I ran the voltages below:

VCORE 1.44V
VFSB: 1.36V
CPU PLL: 1.60
NB Voltage: 1.50

24/7 for months on end, and my temperatures never exceeded my QX9650's TCASE of 64.5 Celsius while 3D Gaming.

If you are going to overclock, you need a decent CPU Cooler and a decent TIM. A Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo (which is suggested here by everyone and their little sister) is NOT a decent CPU cooler. It is a budget cooler.

TLDR: Your CPU cooler and/or TIM suck.

My CPU cooler: http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001646


----------



## psyfy

Hi again would anyone be kind enough to add the microcode for the x5460 SLBBA to this for me please?

P35CDS3R.zip 626k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> thanks mate, do you have any idea if i will need a micro code update for a p35c-ds3r ?
> 
> looking forward to this. and is 4ghz easily achieved with a x5460 SLBBA ?


not sure watching this thread myself and learning so i can be sure if this will work with xeon 5050's. i have 2 though so i may just get a 771 server mobo.


----------



## kryptonfly

@psyfy : I'm living in France, for me the X5460 from USA is cheaper than the one from England...just try to "buy it now" and see the checkout...from USA it costs me 79.90$ = 57.73€ and from England 55.99 GBP = 67.96€...I just suggest you to take a look in the checkout but not to continue !

From USA : http://nsm08.casimages.com/img/2014/04/27/1404271026007661312183916.png = here
From England : http://nsm08.casimages.com/img/2014/04/27/1404271026017661312183917.png = here
But maybe I'm wrong to believe we see the same display....if you find a better deal...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> There is something wrong with your TIM and/or CPU cooler.
> 
> See, I ran the voltages below:
> 
> VCORE 1.44V
> VFSB: 1.36V
> CPU PLL: 1.60
> NB Voltage: 1.50
> 
> 24/7 for months on end, and my temperatures never exceeded my QX9650's TCASE of 64.5 Celsius while 3D Gaming.
> 
> If you are going to overclock, you need a decent CPU Cooler and a decent TIM. A Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo (which is suggested here by everyone and their little sister) is NOT a decent CPU cooler. It is a budget cooler.
> 
> TLDR: Your CPU cooler and/or TIM suck.
> 
> My CPU cooler: http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001646


I'm not relieved







my CPU Cooler is a Corsair Hydro H50...hum...just excuse me but without to seem awkward, what exactly do you mean by "TIM" ?








Of course if I can improve my temps, I'll be able to OC higher...In Idle, @stock with low voltages, my temps :

Everest is dead wrong, same as Real Temp, Aida64, I trust Core Temp, OCCT and HWMonitor which show correct temps...

Thank you for your help anyway









EDIT : I found what does that mean "TIM" = Thermal Interface Material







sorry...I use Noctua NT-H1 with a dot (5mm) at the middle...


----------



## Bucho

@psyfy

Try this one:

p35cds3r-xeon.zip 647k .zip file


It's the latest Beta F13d BIOS.
_Maybe_ it will not work and you will still be missing SSE4, VT-X and EIST. But the board should boot and work with the Xeons anyway. The P35 GigaByte boards have a weird BIOS with hidden and/or compressed microcodes.


----------



## mushbert

@Bucho: Thanks for the file, I'll check it out whenever I have time to mess with this again









@gagarin77: The one in the original file is listed as "platform=0,4" so I used the matching one from Intel's current distribution. Alternatively, when I used @000000's method I added all three of the 1067a patches (but forgot to put it in my first post). That's a good idea though, I would have assumed if there was more than one code for the detected processor the most recent would be used, but maybe not? Another thing, I thought I read somewhere that some codes are stored elsewhere in the BIOS, maybe that's what's getting used?.

That's also why I was wondering about the "Patch ID:0000" message, shouldn't that string match the revision number in the microcode module? Because it doesn't, the one in the module is A07 (so I would think it should show 0A07 or maybe 070A depending on endian)... @Bucho If you have a chance could you check what yours displays when you boot? If so, be aware my board only displays this info on the first boot after a CMOS setting is changed. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Hokin

I currently have a EVGA 680i with a L520, for some reason my temp readings are wack with Coretemp. I read constantly 70C + even when idle. In my BIOS I read 45C when boot. Ive tried reapplying thermal paste(arctic silver 5) twice and my readings are still the same. Is the CPU overheating or its my temp readings thats not correct?


----------



## rockit00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kryptonfly*
> 
> @psyfy : I'm living in France, for me the X5460 from USA is cheaper than the one from England...just try to "buy it now" and see the checkout...from USA it costs me 79.90$ = 57.73€ and from England 55.99 GBP = 67.96€...I just suggest you to take a look in the checkout but not to continue !
> 
> From USA : http://nsm08.casimages.com/img/2014/04/27/1404271026007661312183916.png = here
> From England : http://nsm08.casimages.com/img/2014/04/27/1404271026017661312183917.png = here
> But maybe I'm wrong to believe we see the same display....if you find a better deal...
> I'm not relieved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my CPU Cooler is a Corsair Hydro H50...hum...just excuse me but without to seem awkward, what exactly do you mean by "TIM" ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course if I can improve my temps, I'll be able to OC higher...In Idle, @stock with low voltages, my temps :
> 
> Everest is dead wrong, same as Real Temp, Aida64, I trust Core Temp, OCCT and HWMonitor which show correct temps...
> 
> Thank you for your help anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : I found what does that mean "TIM" = Thermal Interface Material
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry...I use Noctua NT-H1 with a dot (5mm) at the middle...


No offense, but you should adjust your Core Temp Tj max to 85 instead of the 100 that it is showing. It should then agree with Everest, Real Temp, and aida64.


----------



## Vanquished

Well I've been busy (and a bit lazy) about overclocking my xeon setup but I've kept my eye out for other parts and found a set of muskin ram (link) that might be better than what I've got. Has anyone seen this specific ram for sale anywhere recently? There's not much on ebay and I don't want to be stuck with only 4gb.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockit00*
> 
> No offense, but you should adjust your Core Temp Tj max to 85 instead of the 100 that it is showing. It should then agree with Everest, Real Temp, and aida64.


He is right. If you were going with Core Temp, then the temps you thought you were getting were +15 celsius above the real value. So, if you were seeing 77C max at Core Temp with the TJ MAX incorrectly set to 100C , in actuality you were getting 62C, a quite normal value.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> X3363 + ASUS P5E3 PRO X48 = SUCCESS!!!!!!


WHAT!? who where when how? is this good news for x38 and or dddr3 boards?

how about this 730i board?

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5N7AVM/

also do you have any thoughts on E5300 vs Xeon 5060

http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SL92A.html

http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SLGTL.html

also vs this one ,http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SLABP.html

i think it might be the winner at 65 watts, 1333 bus and 4mb cache. i got box of free stuff and these all were in it and my mom's pc has that motherboard it it has an E2180 with only 1mb cache atm.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Ram speeds can also change these benches.


ABSOLUTELY! 775 THRIVES of lower timings since somewhere after 1ghz it taps out. at least with ddr3. also nice avatar.


----------



## psyfy

thanks @Bucho but that bios looks awfully small, and i wasnt aware there was a f13 bios for my board there is for the p35-ds3r but mine is the p35c-ds3r that has ddr3 normal bios 1000k this one you have posted is 664k i think. is this the file i posted modded or one you already had to hand?

@kryptonfly i understand the confusion i had to work my brain a second thinking *** or who is tim, lol iv worked in the industry 15yrs building rigs and we just call it paste, or artic silver (we only use that).


----------



## Bucho

@kryptonfly

Yout temperatures are what to expect at that VCore and frequency. Your Corsair H50 isn't the best cooler around but it still is pretty decent. Everything above 1.4 V VCore and speeds above 3.6GHz on a Core2Quad C0 and even E0 produces a lot of heat.
Games and some benchmarks are good to test for overall stability, but most of them do not produce a lot of heat on the CPU. To see how hot your CPU can get you should use OCCT or LinX (that's what I use most of the time) since these tests produce even more heat than Prime95.
http://www.mediafire.com/download/9bgoi8a4hlpv09z/LinX-0.6.5+%2811.1.2%29.zip

Oh and you are actually looking at the temps of the cores. TCase is the whole package and as far as I know that can't be read directly from the CPU in the Core2 series. So in case of the Core2 CPUs you have to take your mainboards CPU reading, and that can be quite different from board to board. So looking at the temperature of your cores is the best way in my opinion.

I used to have a Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B on my X3370 and clocked that CPU at 4.0 GHz with 1.385 VCore (BIOS) and LLC on. Using LinX ramped the temperatures up to 88°C on the cores within a few minutes so I reduced the speed and VCore to 3.8 and 1.375. In games like BF4 that uses all 4 cores and quite some CPU power I never got core temps higher than 75°C.

Now I use a EKL Alpenföhn K2 cooler with dual fans that is a little bit better than the Mugen 2 and a X5460 (E0). I know that there are some better coolers around but I had that one lying around.
As thermal paste I use Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme that's one of the better ones (better than AC5, MX4 aso. Haven't tired the Nocuta yet).
Currently I run the CPU at 4.03 GHz with 1.375 VCore (BIOS) and LLC OFF(!). IDLE I get readings at 1.328 VCore and under LOAD it drops down to 1.296 V.
I use HWMonitor to measure the temps and with LinX my cores reach around 85°C. When I play BF4 for a few hours I never reach more than about 70°C on the cores.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> There is something wrong with your TIM and/or CPU cooler.
> 
> See, I ran the voltages below:
> 
> VCORE 1.44V
> VFSB: 1.36V
> CPU PLL: 1.60
> NB Voltage: 1.50
> 
> 24/7 for months on end, and my temperatures never exceeded my QX9650's TCASE of 64.5 Celsius while 3D Gaming.
> 
> If you are going to overclock, you need a decent CPU Cooler and a decent TIM. A Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo (which is suggested here by everyone and their little sister) is NOT a decent CPU cooler. It is a budget cooler.
> 
> TLDR: Your CPU cooler and/or TIM suck.
> 
> My CPU cooler: http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001646


In games (measured with HWMonitor) my CPU temp (what my mainboard reports) reaches about 60-65°C. Sometimes a little more.

Your QX9650 (that's a C0 right? As far as I know the QX9650 were only produced in C0 revision) at 1.44V VCore (at what speed by the way?) WILL get way hotter if you test with LinX or OCCT, I promise you that. I am sure your cores will exceed 80°C. Try it and you will see.
Even a watercooled system will get high core temps, but the CPU temp will stay lower since the cooling system is able to absorb and transport the heat away more quickly than a air cooled system.

I tried that last week with my friends i7-4770K with a pretty strong water cooling. Using LinX @ stock speeds and voltages his cores also reached about 88°C. So we decided to delidd the heatspreader, remove the crappy thermal paste and used Liquid Ultra, glued the heatspreader with a tiny bit of thermal silicone back on under pressure, let it dry for 12h ... and the result? 75°C max. on the cores.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> thanks @Bucho but that bios looks awfully small, and i wasnt aware there was a f13 bios for my board there is for the p35-ds3r but mine is the p35c-ds3r that has ddr3 normal bios 1000k this one you have posted is 664k i think. is this the file i posted modded or one you already had to hand?
> ...


Well the file is compressed with WinRAR as ZIP ... if you extract it you will get the bios file with exact 1 Meg.

I downloaded that BIOS from here:
http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios-2.html
All the versions that I downloaded off this page were working great so far. As far as I know these are the latest Beta BIOS files from GigaByte and some modules have been updated. Usually that's the Intel RST module for RAID and AHCI (fixes problems with some SSDs) and sometimes LAN option ROMs and other IDE/SATA controllers (JMicron, Marvell aso).
You even can edit these things yourself quite easy with CBROM (or MMTool if it's a AMI BIOS).
I just recently updated a P55 ASUS motherboard with a Intel RST Rom with enabled TRIM support for SSDs in a Raid. Worked great - a friend of mine uses two 80GB Intel Postville G2 SSDs in a Raid-0 and now it works with TRIM and he got a nice performance boost.


----------



## Wirerat

I purchased a thermalright XP-90 off ebay for $16. Its turns out to be a great cooler for 5460. Idles @ 35c now. Load is in the 50s at stock clocks.

With a stock intel cooler it was struggling to stay under 75c. It doesnt come with a fan. I paired it with a silent cooler master 90mm fan. I just let it run max speed.

I had bought a bgears 90mm but it doesnt need anymore fan for stock voltages and the bgears push a huge amount of air but its loud.

Anyway that cooler is highly recommended.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Your QX9650 (that's a C0 right? As far as I know the QX9650 were only produced in C0 revision) at 1.44V VCore (at what speed by the way?) WILL get way hotter if you test with LinX or OCCT, I promise you that. I am sure your cores will exceed 80°C. Try it and you will see.
> Even a watercooled system will get high core temps, but the CPU temp will stay lower since the cooling system is able to absorb and transport the heat away more quickly than a air cooled system.


1. QX9650's were produced in C0 and C1 models. Mine was a C0 made in Nov 2007.

2. The max 3D stable 24/7 OC I reached at 1.44V VCORE was 4136 MHz (or so).

3. I never used a stress-testing software to avoid placing unnecessary stress on my CPU and mobo. I just used 3D Mark 11. I am a gamer after all, not an OC enthusiast.

4. My QX9650's cores never exceeded 66 Celsius, which is why my QX 9650 worked from March 2008 to December 2013 for 22,911 hours total, and it still works in the system of the guy who bought it from me for 150 Euro.

You can see my old system's detailed specs in my sig. TIM was Arctic Silver and my CPU Cooler is an extreme overclocking model. It used to work at 1680 RPM to effectively cool my QX9650.


----------



## psyfy

Thanks for the bios @Bucho i was unsure as it was 10am when i checked back and somewhat fuzzy, upon reality being fully realized and me being able to see strait i realize the confusion was all mine.
Thank you again very much for the bios and takeing the time to do it for me.


----------



## Malooootki

Hello,

I have Abit Quad GT on P965 chipset. Anybody owns changed bios for it? It's possible to work?


----------



## kryptonfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockit00*
> 
> No offense, but you should adjust your Core Temp Tj max to 85 instead of the 100 that it is showing. It should then agree with Everest, Real Temp, and aida64.


I see now the correct temps in Everest, Real Temp, thanks...but I've still reached the maximum of the H50, the radiator is hot after a few minutes of Dolphin Emulator (very CPU demanding, such as OCCT maybe) with 74°C for a core before a BSOD not full stable yet...Actually, Core Temp showed the good temps and Real Temp too...with "Distance to TJ Max" regardless what we put as Tjmax...my "Distance" showed 26°C even for 1s...I need a better cooler I think, if I want to OC longer...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucho*
> 
> @kryptonfly
> 
> Yout temperatures are what to expect at that VCore and frequency. Your Corsair H50 isn't the best cooler around but it still is pretty decent. Everything above 1.4 V VCore and speeds above 3.6GHz on a Core2Quad C0 and even E0 produces a lot of heat.
> Games and some benchmarks are good to test for overall stability, but most of them do not produce a lot of heat on the CPU. To see how hot your CPU can get you should use OCCT or LinX (that's what I use most of the time) since these tests produce even more heat than Prime95.
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/9bgoi8a4hlpv09z/LinX-0.6.5+%2811.1.2%29.zip
> 
> Oh and you are actually looking at the temps of the cores. TCase is the whole package and as far as I know that can't be read directly from the CPU in the Core2 series. So in case of the Core2 CPUs you have to take your mainboards CPU reading, and that can be quite different from board to board. So looking at the temperature of your cores is the best way in my opinion.
> 
> I used to have a Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B on my X3370 and clocked that CPU at 4.0 GHz with 1.385 VCore (BIOS) and LLC on. Using LinX ramped the temperatures up to 88°C on the cores within a few minutes so I reduced the speed and VCore to 3.8 and 1.375. In games like BF4 that uses all 4 cores and quite some CPU power I never got core temps higher than 75°C.
> 
> Now I use a EKL Alpenföhn K2 cooler with dual fans that is a little bit better than the Mugen 2 and a X5460 (E0). I know that there are some better coolers around but I had that one lying around.
> As thermal paste I use Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme that's one of the better ones (better than AC5, MX4 aso. Haven't tired the Nocuta yet).
> Currently I run the CPU at 4.03 GHz with 1.375 VCore (BIOS) and LLC OFF(!). IDLE I get readings at 1.328 VCore and under LOAD it drops down to 1.296 V.
> I use HWMonitor to measure the temps and with LinX my cores reach around 85°C. When I play BF4 for a few hours I never reach more than about 70°C on the cores.
> In games (measured with HWMonitor) my CPU temp (what my mainboard reports) reaches about 60-65°C. Sometimes a little more.


Yes I think so...I can't expect better with what I have...but is it dangerous 77°C ? Most of the time it's around 69°C in load in 3dmark Fire Strike Physics test (~7140pts).

3dmark-autosave-20140425094309.zip 70k .zip file

I prefer to use games to test the stability in real condition because OCCT & co go well beyond our needs...88°C







Are you not scared ? The max allowed for cores is 75°C to be safe ?...What I know from Intel, Tcase is "the maximum temperature allowed at the processor Integrated Heat Spreader (IHS)." My Tcase is 67°C, I should not exceed this but I didn't take a look yet...Anyway, thank you for your feedback, I'm a bit relieved and not blind regarding temps...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> 3. I never used a stress-testing software to avoid placing unnecessary stress on my CPU and mobo. I just used 3D Mark 11. I am a gamer after all, not an OC enthusiast.


Me too


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> WHAT!? who where when how? is this good news for x38 and or dddr3 boards?
> 
> how about this 730i board?
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5N7AVM/
> 
> also do you have any thoughts on E5300 vs Xeon 5060
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SL92A.html
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SLGTL.html
> 
> also vs this one ,http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SLABP.html
> 
> i think it might be the winner at 65 watts, 1333 bus and 4mb cache. i got box of free stuff and these all were in it and my mom's pc has that motherboard it it has an E2180 with only 1mb cache atm.
> 
> I
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> WHAT!? who where when how? is this good news for x38 and or dddr3 boards?
> 
> how about this 730i board?
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5N7AVM/
> 
> also do you have any thoughts on E5300 vs Xeon 5060
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SL92A.html
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SLGTL.html
> 
> also vs this one ,http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SLABP.html
> 
> i think it might be the winner at 65 watts, 1333 bus and 4mb cache. i got box of free stuff and these all were in it and my mom's pc has that motherboard it it has an E2180 with only 1mb cache atm.
> 
> ABSOLUTELY! 775 THRIVES of lower timings since somewhere after 1ghz it taps out. at least with ddr3. also nice avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> Cache size being equal, I would do the 5060 since it is already a 3.2 GHz chip at 1066 bus, would be able to o/c higher than the other 2 I would think.
Click to expand...


----------



## x11nt4

A good deal on ebay right now if you are in the US and don't want to wait 2-3 weeks from china LGA 771 adapters - 2 for $5.30 after shipping

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281316514745?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x11nt4*
> 
> Cache size being equal, I would do the 5060 since it is already a 3.2 GHz chip at 1066 bus, would be able to o/c higher than the other 2 I would think.


the 5130 is 1333 buss speed and only 65 watts but, idk if them od is compatible with that chipset.


----------



## davwman

Can someone mod the latest Asus p5k (base p5k, not E, etc.) bios to include the microcodes. I have a x5460 slbba


----------



## mushbert

Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS4 / Xeon X5260 update: I killed it. The 1067A patch was the only one in the BIOS with that length (8K), so I overwrote the old one with the updated one for the same platforms (0, 4), and then replaced 4x 4K patches with the other two versions. Apparently it didn't like this, and it won't boot. The CPU is still recognized, but it hard locks immediately after detecting the memory. It still shows the same "Patch ID:0000" message, so no idea if any progress was made in that respect...


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Can someone mod the latest Asus p5k (base p5k, not E, etc.) bios to include the microcodes. I have a x5460 slbba


Edit: never mind I figured it out. It took 2 minutes. Now I just need to wait for my p5k to get here X-0


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushbert*
> 
> Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS4 / Xeon X5260 update: I killed it. The 1067A patch was the only one in the BIOS with that length (8K), so I overwrote the old one with the updated one for the same platforms (0, 4), and then replaced 4x 4K patches with the other two versions. Apparently it didn't like this, and it won't boot. The CPU is still recognized, but it hard locks immediately after detecting the memory. It still shows the same "Patch ID:0000" message, so no idea if any progress was made in that respect...
> 
> So A) I don't recommend doing it this way, and B) it might be a few days before I get it running again - since the BIOS isn't "bad" the backup chip isn't coming on. Much like when the BIOS *IS* bad - then it also won't come on.


Have you tried Bucho's BIOS?

Updated! I did more research and found some interesting things.

For processors with revision E0 microcode 1067A is required
AMI BIOS platform 11 (displayed as 0, 4 in Award) is only for normal LGA 775 quads like Q9550
microcode: cpu0001067a_plat00000011_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin

AMI BIOS platform 44 (displayed as 2, 6 in Award) are used for Harpertown 4 core Xeons (and for your X5260).
microcode: cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
I have checked SuperMicro X7DWA-N LGA 771 server motherboard BIOS just now and I have seen 1067x microcodes only for platforms 2 and 6 so Xeons only use those (at least Harpertowns).

AMI BIOS platform A0 (displayed as 5, 7 in Award) are used for Socket P notebooks. I have found it inside the BIOS of a HP HDX X16-1060EG laptop.
microcode: cpu0001067a_plat000000a0_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
It's Socket P therefore It is useless for Xeon mods.

Patches with microcode 10676 (usually 4KB in size) are for C0 revision CPUs. There's no harm in having patches for both C0 and E0 CPUs.

For processors with revision C0 microcode 10676 is required
Normal LGA 775 Quads are using platforms 01, 10 (Award 0, 4)
microcodes:
cpu00010676_plat00000001_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
cpu00010676_plat00000010_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin

For Harpertown Xeons are platforms 04, 40 (Award 2,6)
microcodes:
cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin

There is also platform 80 (Award 7) for Socket P
microcode: cpu00010676_plat00000080_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
It's Socket P therefore It is useless for Xeon mods.

As for why your BIOS didn't work as it should (you reported that CPU's instructions were missing) I have remembered of something - check this post. and provided links. It's about wrong size of npcpucode file after patching.


----------



## cdoublejj

is the 730i chipset the same as the 780i chipset?


----------



## Malooootki

@ gagarin77

Please contact PM. Przypadkiem polskie znaki wpisalem w PM i wycielo mi wiadomosci. Sorry


----------



## chris89

My board is a ASUS P5N-T DELUXE and it supports the QX9770 1600fsb 136 watts. So according to what some have said it will support it.

I just wanted some advice on anyone who has tried a X5492 on the Nvidia 780i chipset.

Thanks


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> My board is a ASUS P5N-T DELUXE and it supports the QX9770 1600fsb 136 watts. So according to what some have said it will support it.
> 
> I just wanted some advice on anyone who has tried a X5492 on the Nvidia 780i chipset.
> 
> Thanks


Go check your other thread man.









Nobody can tell you 110% sure if X chip will work in Y board. Gigabyte boards tend to have the BEST support, followed closely by Asus boards. 780i chipset tends to work very well, so yes it'll more than likely work. But like I said in your actual thread, I'd advise an X5460 or X5470 instead of the one you had picked out....due to the higher multiplier and 45nm (thus, higher overclocking potential).


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> My board is a ASUS P5N-T DELUXE and it supports the QX9770 1600fsb 136 watts. So according to what some have said it will support it.
> 
> I just wanted some advice on anyone who has tried a X5492 on the Nvidia 780i chipset.
> 
> Thanks


I strongly advise to stay out of those Xeons. I had a few X5482 and sold them. They worked fine on my P5Q3 Deluxe, but It turned out that they are causing problems on some motherboards (like Asus MAXIMUS II FORMULA). I don't know if it was fault of the mobo itself, or the people that were moding it, but it didn't ended well. Also my cousin with P5K and another guy with P5Q Deluxe had problems with stability on those CPUs. X5492 is even faster than X5482 and probably putting more stress on the motherboard.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushbert*
> 
> Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS4 / Xeon X5260 update: I killed it. The 1067A patch was the only one in the BIOS with that length (8K), so I overwrote the old one with the updated one for the same platforms (0, 4), and then replaced 4x 4K patches with the other two versions. Apparently it didn't like this, and it won't boot. The CPU is still recognized, but it hard locks immediately after detecting the memory. It still shows the same "Patch ID:0000" message, so no idea if any progress was made in that respect...
> 
> So A) I don't recommend doing it this way, and B) it might be a few days before I get it running again - since the BIOS isn't "bad" the backup chip isn't coming on. Much like when the BIOS *IS* bad - then it also won't come on.


hardly is that dead you just need a bios chip or rather it needs reflashed. some boards have bios recovery systems.


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> My board is a ASUS P5N-T DELUXE and it supports the QX9770 1600fsb 136 watts. So according to what some have said it will support it.
> 
> I just wanted some advice on anyone who has tried a X5492 on the Nvidia 780i chipset.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly advise to stay out of those Xeons. I had a few X5482 and sold them. They worked fine on my P5Q3 Deluxe, but It turned out that they are causing problems on some motherboards (like Asus MAXIMUS II FORMULA). I don't know if it was fault of the mobo itself, or the people that were moding it, but it didn't ended well. Also my cousin with P5K and another guy with P5Q Deluxe had problems with stability on those CPUs. X5492 is even faster than X5482 and probably putting more stress on the motherboard.
Click to expand...

X5460 and p5k is an excellent match. I might upgrade north bridge cooling though. Asus p5k can be had brand new, if you search. I'm currently setting mine up with water cooling and will post as soon as I have a stable over clock.


----------



## chris89

The P5K-DELUXE and P5Q-DELUXE use Intel chipsets P35/45. Which may be something to consider maybe the intel northbridge runs hotter than the nvidia 780i?

I can get a X5492 for like $70-80 no joke.... I mean it's a freakin steal!

I'll order (3) 771 to 775 adapters just in case of some unseen issues. I also know 150 watts is a whole hell of a lot to deal with so I have a cooler on the way that is said to handle 200 watts.

Basically flash to latest bios and ensure my board is pcb revision 1.02G according to asus website stating compatibility for qx9770.

Otherwise I'll run one of the other chips if my pcb revision isn't up to par.

Thank you guys so much


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> The P5K-DELUXE and P5Q-DELUXE use Intel chipsets P35/45. Which may be something to consider maybe the intel northbridge runs hotter than the nvidia 780i?
> 
> I can get a X5492 for like $70-80 no joke.... I mean it's a freakin steal!
> 
> I'll order (3) 771 to 775 adapters just in case of some unseen issues. I also know 150 watts is a whole hell of a lot to deal with so I have a cooler on the way that is said to handle 200 watts.
> 
> Basically flash to latest bios and ensure my board is pcb revision 1.02G according to asus website stating compatibility for qx9770.
> 
> Otherwise I'll run one of the other chips if my pcb revision isn't up to par.
> 
> Thank you guys so much


Well that is your choice. My P5Q3 DLX is using the same chipset as mentioned Maximus and P5Q DLX and NB temp is at this moment 38C. Currently everything is at stock speeds with X5460 C0. I use very high NB voltage (1,58V) when overclocking, but it is paired with good cooling and NB temp drops to 28C. Also note that mine mobo is also rev. 1.02G and the same was for that guy reporting instability on P5Q DLX. At one point I even started to think that the problem may be with the system used for attaching CPUs heat sink. I use stock intel cooler (I think it is from Pentium D) and it has metal screws so it is making more pressure on the cpu and on LGA pins, creating better contact. Other people were using coolers with plastic connectors.

As for the temps, that depends on the chip I had one X5482 that was very cool - under 30C in idle and my cpu fan only slightly increased speeds when cpu was in stress. Another one was making full speed of fan when I was browsing web.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> The P5K-DELUXE and P5Q-DELUXE use Intel chipsets P35/45. Which may be something to consider maybe the intel northbridge runs hotter than the nvidia 780i?
> 
> I can get a X5492 for like $70-80 no joke.... I mean it's a freakin steal!
> 
> I'll order (3) 771 to 775 adapters just in case of some unseen issues. I also know 150 watts is a whole hell of a lot to deal with so I have a cooler on the way that is said to handle 200 watts.
> 
> Basically flash to latest bios and ensure my board is pcb revision 1.02G according to asus website stating compatibility for qx9770.
> 
> Otherwise I'll run one of the other chips if my pcb revision isn't up to par.
> 
> Thank you guys so much


The P5Q Deluxe (and variants such as the P5Q3 Deluxe) is the best and highest quality S775 P45 Express mobo Asus manufactured.

Amongst other things, it supports high TDP CPUS, it has got a large heatsink over the NB which allows for more NB overclocking and thus best performance through lower NB latency (TRD), it has got a full connected pipe design which helps to shed away more heat than cheaper boards and thus makes your system run cooler, and it has got an unprecedented 16 Power Phase design which means that it supports extreme overclocking which will yield the best possible overclock for a given CPU alongwith X48 motherboards.

I don't recommend you use P35 chipset boards (these are old, overclocked less and offer inferior performance compared to P45 boards) nor NVIDIA chipset boards (there is always something wrong with these compared to the trouble-free Intel chipsets).


----------



## davwman

^^^and yet the vanilla p5k has the highest compatability.


----------



## rewease

I recently bought a GA-EP45-UD3P which comes with an "energy saving" tool that displays the wattage exclusively going into the CPU - super interesting feature.

So I was wondering what I could do with that.

a) Measuring the CPU Wattage for a given Vcore, Frequency and load. This could be a useful value for determining the quality of a CPU. One could calculate a "CPU internal resisitance" @ Vcore/freq/load/(temp)

b) Since someone burnt his socket a while bach in this threat, i wonder what the maximum safe current ist, that a socket 775 can provide continuously.

Some thoughts on that:
TDP = Thermal design power. This is the thermal power that the cooling system must be designed to dissipate.
ACP = Actual CPU power. This is the electrical peak power that the CPU pulls.

The most power hungry So775 CPU has a TDP of 136W -> ACP of 105W
The most power hungry So771 CPU has a TDP of 150W -> ACP of 115W

From what I gathered one can roughly say that TDP = ACP x 1.3
Intel does not provide ACP values.

So the biggest spender Intel put on the market pulled 115W. Roughly 88 Amps @ 1,3V. Bu I guess they put in some decent safety margin when they designed the socket.

My X5460 C0 consumes 120W peak @1,25V(actual)/3.6Ghz/LinX

What are your thoughts on the matter?


----------



## Arxontas

Actual values are greater than you might think.


----------



## dougscar56

Hey Guys,
slowly trying to read through the whole thread... have made it 60 or 70 pages in. Also used the search, but haven't come up with anything so far, so I think I'm brave enough to ask without feeling like I might be asking the same question over that's been covered plenty.

I've got a Gigabyte EP45-UD3LR, and I recently picked up an X5460. I've modded the mobo, and dropped in the chip. It posts, and begins to boot in the OS (hackintosh, running OSX 10.8.5), however after the Apple load screen, the graphics craps out and I get this sort of screen.

I reset bios which is F11 (latest) to default, and tried to remove every non-essential component. Still stuck. I took the Xeon out and dropped in the Core2 Duo I was using previously, and everything boots up normally. What did I miss? It seems like if it is able to get to the boot screen, and begin loading the OS, the motherboard isn't having any trouble, and everyone else with similar board seems to have had it go smoothly. However, I'm puzzled as to why the graphics don't work. Any suggestions would be most appreciated!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougscar56*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> slowly trying to read through the whole thread... have made it 60 or 70 pages in. Also used the search, but haven't come up with anything so far, so I think I'm brave enough to ask without feeling like I might be asking the same question over that's been covered plenty.
> 
> I've got a Gigabyte EP45-UD3LR, and I recently picked up an X5460. I've modded the mobo, and dropped in the chip. It posts, and begins to boot in the OS (hackintosh, running OSX 10.8.5), however after the Apple load screen, the graphics craps out and I get this sort of screen.
> 
> I reset bios which is F11 (latest) to default, and tried to remove every non-essential component. Still stuck. I took the Xeon out and dropped in the Core2 Duo I was using previously, and everything boots up normally. What did I miss? It seems like if it is able to get to the boot screen, and begin loading the OS, the motherboard isn't having any trouble, and everyone else with similar board seems to have had it go smoothly. However, I'm puzzled as to why the graphics don't work. Any suggestions would be most appreciated!


you may need a custom kext for the xeon. its like trying the z87 chipset with that version of iatkos. it wont work without the custom patched kernal but in your case it may need just another kext seeing's to how the instructions are passing successfully. if i can see your verbose output that would be nice.


----------



## mushbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> hardly is that dead you just need a bios chip or rather it needs reflashed. some boards have bios recovery systems.


Yeah, these have dual BIOS - unfortunately, it's been my experience that the backup chip never kicks in. Gigabyte should have just used a switch to toggle between them, but instead there's some (evidently buggy) coding that doesn't work if the BIOS is too broken, or not quite broken enough. One of my other GB boards has a ribbon cable and socket wired to the BIOS lands, and this is why.







Anyway, I have revived it now and updated my last post, because it was an oversight on my part and this BIOS was fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> AMI BIOS platform 44 (displayed as 2, 6 in Award) are used for Harpertown 4 core Xeons (and for your X5260)[...]


Thanks, where did you find this info? I did a few quick searches for the platform thing, but didn't come up with much. As I mentioned last time the only 1067A patch present in the original BIOS was platforms 0,4 so I assumed that's what was needed... I guess that means the patches only supplement microcodes that are contained in another module somewhere. I'll give it a shot with the 2, 6 version next.

Edit: Got it working now, I'm going to play with it a bit more and I'll be back with more info.


----------



## gagarin77

@mushbert - because server platform motherboard only had those microcodes inside its BIOS. So it is obvious that Xeons use only them.


----------



## snorbaard

Hi all, CONFIRMED E5450 works on Gigabyte EP45-UD3LR. It worked straight on F8 and as well as the newest F11 bios.

Currently I am running 4 GHz stable @ 1.25 V, I haven't messed around much. This is with a stock box cooler, it does run into the 80's degrees Celsius with prime95 after a while but I don't run it intensiveley and under my "heavy" use it still stays below 70 degrees. With my MCH at 1.4 V I can run my average RAM at 1:1 tested up to 490 MHz fsb stable with 6-6-6-18 timings.




Just one thing, I added the microcodes but I still got the same CPU marks before and after.


----------



## Arxontas

Your CPU MARK is low. Dunno why.

[email protected] below:



My QX9650 scored 6239 CPU marks. I had DDR2 RAM.

Two possibilities here:

1. E5450 is slower clock for clock than QX9650 and X5460/X5470.

2. ASUS P5Q Deluxe is a better board thus producing better scores. Doubtful given there is such a huge discrepancy.


----------



## rewease

@Arxontas

Seems my x5460 is doing 200 MHz worse than the qx9650 in the graphic. I got some more cpus in the mail, i will check how well they do. One can see quite well that up to some point the clock scales linear with the wattage. Above that sweet spot the wattage takes off.

@snorbaard

Maybe check if your scores increase with a higher Vcore. I found that borderline stable Vcore settings produce less Gflops in Linx. There is also a threat on here with Gflop references for different cpus.


----------



## kryptonfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snorbaard*
> 
> Hi all, CONFIRMED E5450 works on Gigabyte EP45-UD3LR. It worked straight on F8 and as well as the newest F11 bios.
> 
> Currently I am running 4 GHz stable @ 1.25 V, I haven't messed around much. This is with a stock box cooler, it does run into the 80's degrees Celsius with prime95 after a while but I don't run it intensiveley and under my "heavy" use it still stays below 70 degrees. With my MCH at 1.4 V I can run my average RAM at 1:1 tested up to 490 MHz fsb stable with 6-6-6-18 timings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one thing, I added the microcodes but I still got the same CPU marks before and after.


Your Physics score is bad, due to a wrong stable oc...I guess...happened to me...it's the score at stock (3ghz)...try and compare...raise a little the vcore & download all visual c++ here and try again PerformanceTest









@Arxontas :

My Xeon at 4ghz

Xeon = Core 2 Quad (according to system's charge, not exactly the same score but almost equal...)


----------



## Arxontas

Yep, your score looks normal.


----------



## davwman

Has anyone delidded one of these xeons? I'm considering doing my x5460 under water and need to know if the IHS is soldered to the core.


----------



## snorbaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> @snorbaard
> 
> Maybe check if your scores increase with a higher Vcore. I found that borderline stable Vcore settings produce less Gflops in Linx. There is also a threat on here with Gflop references for different cpus.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kryptonfly*
> 
> Your Physics score is bad, due to a wrong stable oc...I guess...happened to me...it's the score at stock (3ghz)...try and compare...raise a little the vcore & download all visual c++ here and try again PerformanceTest


Hey guys thanks for your feedback, I'm also convinced it was not stable *enough*, will test again later tonight when I get home. Sorry if I missed it elsewhere but if CPUZ shows SSE4.1 it is enabled right?


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Has anyone delidded one of these xeons? I'm considering doing my x5460 under water and need to know if the IHS is soldered to the core.


Don't try that ... all bigger Core 2 Duo and Core 2 Quad and for sure the higher Xeons are soldered to the IHS, as far as I know. Just like Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge-E (i7-49xx) CPUs.


----------



## Bogd4n

I've got an Xeon 5110. Why this? Because it's very cheap, and if will not work there is not such a waste of money. Put it in my Gigabyte GA-EP45T-UD3P aaaand..... It works.







The BIOS version that I used is F8j that I have found a few month ago on tweaktown forum. I didn't had to modify anything in the BIOS.
Now I have to test this CPU more, because it has some problems at FSB 520. It's either FSB wall after 520, or I need to tweak more, or maybe it likes the cold. Don't know yet. Also I have another 5130 and an 5420 on the way.


----------



## gagarin77

Well, since everybody is bringing their scores to the table, look at what I did today in only 30 minutes
CPU-Z Validator
Even got to windows at 9x500 but I forgot to make validation.

It was making through POST at 9 x 515 = 4,635 GHz


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Well, since everybody is bringing their scores to the table, look at what I did today in only 30 minutes
> CPU-Z Validator
> Even got to windows at 9x500 but I forgot to make validation.
> 
> It was making through POST at 9 x 515 = 4,635 GHz


Wow! I'm hoping for at least 4.2ghz on my p5k vanilla under water.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Well, since everybody is bringing their scores to the table, look at what I did today in only 30 minutes
> CPU-Z Validator
> Even got to windows at 9x500 but I forgot to make validation.
> 
> It was making through POST at 9 x 515 = 4,635 GHz


ASUS P5Q3 Deluxe FTW

It and the P5Q Deluxe are some of the best OC mobos made for S775.


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Well, since everybody is bringing their scores to the table, look at what I did today in only 30 minutes
> CPU-Z Validator
> Even got to windows at 9x500 but I forgot to make validation.
> 
> It was making through POST at 9 x 515 = 4,635 GHz


That's nice. I like also RAM freq.
I bought these Xeons only for overclocking.


----------



## gagarin77

I have one make it two problems. The first one can be easily taken care off - I have noname 400W PSU with P4 connector and when I'm making passmark or trying prime95 at high clocks VCore drops by 0,06V and than BSOD occurs. I was going to buy a PSU anyway. What are your opinions on Corsair CX Series 750W with modular cables for about 100$?
The second problem will be harder to deal with. I'm pretty sure that a lot of my instability is caused by RAM (or RAM controller). I have one module of Corsair Vengeance 2133MHz on "orange slot", but the thing is this mobo is much older than this RAM and I can't adjust timings properly. I used program named MemSet41 to read SPD and XMS timings directly from ram module and it turned out that my BIOS settings don't allow such high values. For example max tRFC I can set in BIOS is 160, but this RAM needs 171 at its rated speed







I have no idea what more I can do. Ai clock twister is on Lighter, NB Voltage is very high - 1,58V and RAM is on 1,64-1,66V, it doesn't like higher voltage - more instability BSODs and sometimes doesn't POST. I think it is in smaller manufacturing process than older DDR3s and when you look at the specs - it was rated 2133MHz at 1,5V. It gets stable with lower ram clocks but it is not good for performance because my scores are significantly dwarfed. Maybe I will invest in something with tighter timings, but I'm not sure if it will help. Maybe you guys know a good DDR3 for high speeds with tight timings...on the cheap side


----------



## psyfy

Ordered today guys, will try and video the whole process from start to finish to help others in the future, just gota wait now. (Y)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LGA-771-to-775-adapter-runs-Xeon-on-your-LGA775-motherboard-Latest-version-/131176898732?pt=UK_Computing_LaptopMotherboards_CPUs_CA&hash=item1e8ac0a0ac

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-Xeon-Quad-Core-Processors-X5460-12Mb-Cache-3-16GHz-1333-MHz-FSB-/201078256879?pt=UK_Computing_CPUs_Processors&hash=item2ed132b4ef


----------



## Arxontas

1. Be careful with Corsair PSU's. Corsair do not make their PSUs themselves, they just buy from different manufacturers. As always, you get what you pay for, so make sure you buy an expensive PSU (abt 130 Euros) which will last you many years while also ensuring that you buy quality. A Gold Certified PSU will also save you money from your electricity bill if you use your PC a lot.

Buying one of the expensive Corsair PSUs ensures that you will not get one of the "el cheapo" crap that Corsair buys from low quality budget manufacturers.

2. As regards to RAM, you should read the posts on DDR3 RAM made by "RAM GUY" at Corsair.com. Long story short, RAM made for S775 DDR3 Mobos was different than DDR3 RAM they make now (smt to do with how many "banks" and "rows" each module has). So, you need to buy 2nd hand DDR3 memory kits made for S775 motherboards.


----------



## rewease

Looks like I will be out drinking toworrow. Why? Well, testing CPUs just got scraped form my list as I recieved a bunch of LOOSELY boxed Xeons














that lost caps while bouncing against each other on the way. So sad.



@ gagarin77

If you can spend some money, go Seasonic X-Series. (Or the identical ones they made for Corsair) Check jonnyguru.com for reviews, they do really thorough testing and teardowns.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> Looks like I will be out drinking toworrow. Why? Well, testing CPUs just got scraped form my list as I recieved a bunch of LOOSELY boxed Xeons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that lost caps while bouncing against each other on the way. So sad.


Open a case "item not as described" and return them back to the moron who sold them to you.

You can't beat stupid.


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> Looks like I will be out drinking toworrow. Why? Well, testing CPUs just got scraped form my list as I recieved a bunch of LOOSELY boxed Xeons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that lost caps while bouncing against each other on the way. So sad.
> 
> 
> 
> @ gagarin77
> 
> If you can spend some money, go Seasonic X-Series. (Or the identical ones they made for Corsair) Check jonnyguru.com for reviews, they do really thorough testing and teardowns.


That sucks and +1 to the x series. I'll never make that mistake again going with other psu's


----------



## Bogd4n

@gagarin77:
Best RAM for socket 775 is something based on Elpida Hyper IC's or Micron D9GTR. Some say that a 4GB module stress more the Northbridge than a 2 GB module. I can't say for sure if it's true because I haven't tested yet. And because my mainboard doesn't like high memory frequencies. I am curious on how your CPU scale with the voltage?
How far does it go with 1.5-1.6V vcore?







What do you use for cooling?


----------



## psyfy

Them cpus look like a horror story @rewease what happened did they pack them with bricks?
Such a waste.

(i own a corsair 80+ 500watt) its been a excellent psu, i researched it HARD before i bought it, max draw is 680watts, just it loses its *(STAR) rateing past 580, and the components they use in there rated psu`s are hard to surpass.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> @gagarin77:
> Best RAM for socket 775 is something based on Elpida Hyper IC's or Micron D9GTR. Some say that a 4GB module stress more the Northbridge than a 2 GB module. I can't say for sure if it's true because I haven't tested yet. And because my mainboard doesn't like high memory frequencies. I am curious on how your CPU scale with the voltage?
> How far does it go with 1.5-1.6V vcore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you use for cooling?


For those voltages I would have to get my cousin to go to my old university and borrow some LN2








I'm trying not to stress those CPUs much, VCore is 1,4V as BIOS setting (about 1,36V after drop) Load-Line Calibration is off. Temps are about 45C for CPU in idle - 68C in stress. NB is 29C. I'm using some weird cooler (looks like stock intel from pentium D?) that I got with Acer Veriton M661. I lapped the base with sand paper 400-2500 and after that temps dropped by 8C on c2d E4500 in idle. Plus an old stand alone fan that my father bought over 20yrs ago in Canada. Years back I have connected it to a 16V / 0,75A charger and it turned out that it is generating so much air pressure that it have to be weighted with something heavy otherwise it would have flipped. I use it only for overclocking sessions. In normal circumstances case (A-top Z-Alien Black) is closed and hidden under the desk.

Some pics (sorry for quality its late night in Poland and I took photos with cell):




BTW now I did POST with 9,5x480 and 9x505 with X5460 C0. It was much more unstable in Windows than that X50. About 4,2-4,3GHz was the highest that I could enter OS. But still it was better than X60 I had before... I'm still trying to find something good. I was mad because I sold X50 from that post but today I found something very similar (this one can do 5 FSB less but is stable in Windows at higher clock).


----------



## Vanquished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> Looks like I will be out drinking toworrow. Why? Well, testing CPUs just got scraped form my list as I recieved a bunch of LOOSELY boxed Xeons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that lost caps while bouncing against each other on the way. So sad.
> 
> 
> 
> @ gagarin77
> 
> If you can spend some money, go Seasonic X-Series. (Or the identical ones they made for Corsair) Check jonnyguru.com for reviews, they do really thorough testing and teardowns.


Such a disgrace. Some people have no brains I guess.

Has anyone used a gigabyte GA-P35C-DS3R and do you think I could get 8gig of ddr3 to work on it?


----------



## rewease

Thanks for your sympathies. The tragic thing is that 5 sheets of damn toilet paper could have saved nearly 200 $ worth of CPUs.







A total waste really. Yeah well, could have been x5470s instead of 60s.

@psyfy
Close enough, they came in a box where they could move aound freely so they beat each other to death flying around on the way.


----------



## drdee

Working good here!

ASUS P5Q PRO, modified latest BIOS and running X5460 (only a C0, but it was cheap!) at 9.5x 400 for a comfortable 3.8.
Temps are not too bad, maxed out at about 55 degrees (big arse themaltake V1 at the moment). I have a Kuhler 620 water kit to chuck on it, just waiting for a 775 mounting kit to arrive, then I am hoping to get a nice stable 24/7 4ghtz out of it.


----------



## Vanquished

I did some overclocking earlier tonight and got up to 3.6ghz with my E5440 at 1.25v. My ram gave me some problems early on until I loosened the timings. Now I started getting bsods after running prime95 for about 20 minutes and decided to call it a night. The zalman cooler kept it at 65-70c for prime95/intelburntest and I definitely saw an improvement in a couple games I tried compared to stock. If it won't go higher I'll back it down to 3.4-5ghz for 24/7 use.


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> @gagarin77:
> Best RAM for socket 775 is something based on Elpida Hyper IC's or Micron D9GTR. Some say that a 4GB module stress more the Northbridge than a 2 GB module. I can't say for sure if it's true because I haven't tested yet. And because my mainboard doesn't like high memory frequencies. I am curious on how your CPU scale with the voltage?
> How far does it go with 1.5-1.6V vcore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you use for cooling?
> 
> 
> 
> For those voltages I would have to get my cousin to go to my old university and borrow some LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying not to stress those CPUs much, VCore is 1,4V as BIOS setting (about 1,36V after drop) Load-Line Calibration is off. Temps are about 45C for CPU in idle - 68C in stress. NB is 29C. I'm using some weird cooler (looks like stock intel from pentium D?) that I got with Acer Veriton M661. I lapped the base with sand paper 400-2500 and after that temps dropped by 8C on c2d E4500 in idle. Plus an old stand alone fan that my father bought over 20yrs ago in Canada. Years back I have connected it to a 16V / 0,75A charger and it turned out that it is generating so much air pressure that it have to be weighted with something heavy otherwise it would have flipped. I use it only for overclocking sessions. In normal circumstances case (A-top Z-Alien Black) is closed and hidden under the desk.
> 
> Some pics (sorry for quality its late night in Poland and I took photos with cell):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW now I did POST with 9,5x480 and 9x505 with X5460 C0. It was much more unstable in Windows than that X50. About 4,2-4,3GHz was the highest that I could enter OS. But still it was better than X60 I had before... I'm still trying to find something good. I was mad because I sold X50 from that post but today I found something very similar (this one can do 5 FSB less but is stable in Windows at higher clock).
Click to expand...

You should buy a proper cooler for overclocking. You can find a TRUE for 20-25 € and is very good cooler. Also, when benching, put a fan on northbridge too.
For 1,5-1,6 vcore you don't need LN2, only a good cooler high rpm fans and low ambient temperature.








Anyway these Xeons seems to overclock better than similar 775 quads.

Sent from Acer S500


----------



## gagarin77

I was thinking of Thermalright Silver Arrow / Extreme, but I don't know if it will fit on this mobo (heat sinks around CPU socket and high profile RAM module may interfere). I was also taking into account liquid coolers Corsair H110 or Swiftech H220.


----------



## psyfy

@Vanquished i am currently waiting on my cpu, my mobo is the GA-P35C-DS3R, i think 8 gb should be fine so long as its 2 strips. also better if its ddr3 as this board seems to be more forgiveing when it comes to overclocking. bucho kindly cooked me a bios with the xeon microcode if you want it.

p35cds3r-xeon.zip 647k .zip file


----------



## Bogd4n

@gagarin77:
Silver Arrow is a very good cooler, but you may have the problems you mentioned, I don't know for sure. But you can find some good single tower coolers like TRUE, Megahalems, SuperMega. Or you can go to water cooling as you david already. I am planning to this also, but I want to make a custom loop.

Sent from Acer S500


----------



## psyfy

i recommend the Titan Fenrir had mine for years now ...brilliant cooler. http://images.bit-tech.net/blog/2010/05/titan-fenrir-evo-hands-on/fenrir-evo-6.jpg


----------



## rewease

If the price tag matters, the Xigmateks are great value coolers, not super top end but with a decent performance. Every heatpipe design will outperform that aluminum chunk by far, even a small tower with a 92 mm fan.


----------



## Vanquished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> @Vanquished i am currently waiting on my cpu, my mobo is the GA-P35C-DS3R, i think 8 gb should be fine so long as its 2 strips. also better if its ddr3 as this board seems to be more forgiveing when it comes to overclocking. bucho kindly cooked me a bios with the xeon microcode if you want it.
> 
> p35cds3r-xeon.zip 647k .zip file


Yea I was hoping it might work but the specs page only says 4gb. Maybe they did a bios update to expand it. Are you going to try your xeon before changing the bios? My p35 gigabyte board recognized it without any bios mods.


----------



## Bogd4n

If we are talking about overclocking then TRUE, Prolimatech SuperMega, Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E, Phanteks PH-TC14PE, Noctua NH-D14 are ones to choose. Also, I high CFM fan is good to have.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> If we are talking about overclocking then TRUE, Prolimatech SuperMega, Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E, Phanteks PH-TC14PE, Noctua NH-D14 are ones to choose. Also, I high CFM fan is good to have.


I don't agree.

I think that Thermaltake FRIO OCK is just as good and perhaps even better, because it supports up to 240W TDP CPUs, i.e. two Xeons on the same motherboard, and it is made specifically and exclusively for overclocking.

It's good to go beyond marketing hype and do some reasearch before you make such statements.



See what I mean, ese?


----------



## Bogd4n

I have to admit that I didn't read anything about Thermaltake FRIO OCK. I hate marketing. Before buying something, I usualy wait for a review, or for others opinion. But when it comes to reading something about coolers, here is my source:

http://lab501.ro/racire/thermalright-silver-arrow-sb-e-extreme-si-macho-rev-a-return-of-the-king/12
http://lab501.ro/racire/socket-775-supercoolers-23-de-coolere-testate/42

I will ask Poparamiro if he can get that Thermaltake and test it along side TRUE, SA SB-E and the other coolers that I have mentioned.

L.E. Just noticed this. Is that a plastic backplate?







)))))


----------



## Arxontas

Metal.

How possible do you think that it is for it to have been plastic? Do you think that plastic could have taken so much heat? I mean, is this like nuclear physics?


----------



## Bogd4n

I was just asking. For me it looks like plastic, 'cause I wanted to ask if that thing doesn't melt








I'm not saying that the cooler is bad, it is very similar to the Megahalems.

Sent from Acer S500


----------



## psyfy

hi @Vanquished sorry for the late reply seems there is a delay to me being notified to new posts by about 2~3 hours, as per the 8gb, it should be fine i had my mobo (same as yours) with the f12 bios useing 8gb till one strip died, i needed to over volt the ram ( max before it changes color if i remember rightly if that makes sense ((before the bios makes you **** because your changing voltages by displaying i think it gos grey = safe then purple then red?? ??) but i ran my q6600 @3.2 365mhz fsb with really poop ocz (top end ram) apparently with ram at 1068 low latency though, so meh with the last grey voltage if that still makes sence.)

i know some one personaly who has this board and they use some strips they got given ddr 1800 and the board "over clocks" to it fine.

thats corsair ram btw.

sorry for all my posts haveing edits guys but @Vanquished did it recognize the extra cpu extensions with out the microcode update?


----------



## psyfy

I really love this forum.









@Vanquished also if yuo havnt had your NB heatsink off, i recommend you do, even before i started all this funs i took a look at it and depending upon the revison of your board or birth place, or your luck its either got baby vomit or double sided sticky tape fore its thermal compound, standard heat sink on mine but i cleaned it up after removal lapped it on a peice of glass (800 down to1200 grit wet and dry sand paper) then t-cut on a new piece of glass and a dab of artic silver it dropped 10c off the NB


----------



## davwman

Brand new Asus p5k vanilla waiting patiently for its case. X5460 slbba also waiting patiently for its water block. Lastly found brand new matched set 4x1gb ocz platinum xtc 800mhz sticks clocked at 4-4-4-15. I'm a nostalgic person. Should I go old school danger den block or with something newer?









I am using a gtx 760 with this, since its what I already have. I'm assuming battlefield 3 would be maxed out on 1080p with the x5460 over clocked, right?


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> I am using a gtx 760 with this, since its what I already have. I'm assuming battlefield 3 would be maxed out on 1080p with the x5460 over clocked, right?


You can play BF3 at Ultra with your [email protected] GHz. Even so, your CPU will bottleneck your GPU. The bottleneck will become larger the lower below 3.8 GHz you go and it will be huge at stock.


----------



## psyfy

my arse it will....iv read all your posts Arxontas, and not to you but i ask the community is he the resident troll?


----------



## Arxontas

You will also have the following additional bottlenecks apart from the CPU bottlenecking your GPU:

1. Chipset bottleneck. The P35 is substantially slower (lower performer) than the P45, the X38 and the X48. This is far more prominent in 2014 than it was in 2008.
2. Memory Bandwitdth Bottleneck
3. Northbridge Latency Bottlencek (TRD). Related to #1.


----------



## davwman

I don't play bf4 yet. Just got into bf3 3 months ago and the community is huge even after being around as long as it has. 4ghz is my goal under water and anything more is a bonus. Now I can't wait to fire thus thing up!


----------



## psyfy

from what iv read 4ghz is a breeze, its do`able on a q6600 g0


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> I don't play bf4 yet. Just got into bf3 3 months ago and the community is huge even after being around as long as it has. 4ghz is my goal under water and anything more is a bonus. Now I can't wait to fire thus thing up!


It will be difficult to achieve 4 GHz with a P35 chipset, and even more difficult to achieve a bigger overclock but not impossible. You will likely need to use much more voltage than you'd use with a P45 or X38 or X48 motherboard.

P35 are notoriously bad overclockers. My QX9650 C0 could not go above 3.85ish GHz on a Gigabyte P35-DS4. The same CPU did 4.2 GHz on a P45 Asus P5Q Deluxe.


----------



## psyfy

Oh my god they are so not bad overclockers, the p35 is raw but its does its job really well.
yes its not fool proof but tweaked properly its a really good chipset, hence most of them out of the box supported these cpus..


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't play bf4 yet. Just got into bf3 3 months ago and the community is huge even after being around as long as it has. 4ghz is my goal under water and anything more is a bonus. Now I can't wait to fire thus thing up!
> 
> 
> 
> It will be difficult to achieve 4 GHz with a P35 chipset, and even more difficult to achieve a bigger overclock but not impossible. You will likely need to use much more voltage than you'd use with a P45 or X38 or X48 motherboard.
> 
> P35 are notoriously bad overclockers. My QX9650 C0 could not go above 3.85ish GHz on a Gigabyte P35-DS4. The same CPU did 4.2 GHz on a P45 Asus P5Q Deluxe.
Click to expand...

From my understanding the p5k hits high higher fsb speeds fairly easy. For 4ghz its about 422 at 9.5 multi. It shouldn't be that hard as far as cooling goes water is what's going to be on it. We shall see.


----------



## psyfy

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/253287-30-defference-chipsets

think this sums up the diffirence between 35 and 45, negligible to nothing.

1~2% with the highest end cpus .


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/253287-30-defference-chipsets
> 
> think this sums up the diffirence between 35 and 45, negligible to nothing.
> 
> 1~2% with the highest end cpus .


Also to add, I thought the p5k ran at 1600fsb natively? Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## psyfy

nativity yes but the p35 oc`s to that no problem.


----------



## davwman

So should I downgrade my GPU as it will be bottlenecked anyway? All I use this thing for is general use and bf3 as well as some cod. Or just keep the 760 and let it be bottle necked and push the CPU over clock up. I don't see how a quad core with huge cache and a gtx 760 with ddr2 over clocked enough can't run a game that game on high/ultra settings


----------



## rewease

I did some more testing on my GA-P35-DS4 v1.1 and I can say that at least my board does not like Xeons. Tried an E0 and a C0 CPUs, tried modded and unmodded bios, differet versions, tried different stickers. The Xeons run fine in other boards, the DS4 runs fine with a Q6600 (as it did for years). Someone has the mod working in the exact same board but i guess mine is a bit picky. It always locks up at the post screen.


----------



## Vanquished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> I really love this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Vanquished also if yuo havnt had your NB heatsink off, i recommend you do, even before i started all this funs i took a look at it and depending upon the revison of your board or birth place, or your luck its either got baby vomit or double sided sticky tape fore its thermal compound, standard heat sink on mine but i cleaned it up after removal lapped it on a peice of glass (800 down to1200 grit wet and dry sand paper) then t-cut on a new piece of glass and a dab of artic silver it dropped 10c off the NB


Yea I'll have to check that out here and see how it looks. I haven't gotten the other board yet with the ddr3 ram slots. I was just commenting how the gigabyte board I'm using right now (GA-EP35-DS3L) fired up without a bios mod.


----------



## cdoublejj

any word on the 730i chipset?
c
an any one mod this bios? http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5N7A-VM/P5N7A-VM-0519.zip

with microcode for.... http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SLABP.html


----------



## ngquvi1995

Main Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L rev 2.x
Help me


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> So should I downgrade my GPU as it will be bottlenecked anyway? All I use this thing for is general use and bf3 as well as some cod. Or just keep the 760 and let it be bottle necked and push the CPU over clock up. I don't see how a quad core with huge cache and a gtx 760 with ddr2 over clocked enough can't run a game that game on high/ultra settings


It will run BF3 on high/ultra settings. It will be fine most of the time, however, you will be getting "dips" during the most intensive moments which will drop you down to 8 FPS or so and thus stuttering as well. These dips won't be very frequent but they will exist nonetheless.

I don't know how desirable this behavior is going to be. You decide.

A CPU bottleneck doesn't mean that your CPU is unable to to run BF3 at ULTRA settings. It just means that your CPU will almost never be able to load your GPU at 99%. Your GPU usage will hover around 50-70% and when you get those 8 FPS dips it will drop even lower at 20% or so.

Example of an 8 FPS dip on my [email protected] GHz. Note my GPU usage at 8 FPS is 13%, a textbook example of a CPU bottleneck. (Reported at the top of the screen by EVGA Precision):



You can see my old system specs at lower left of my signature. I had a GTX 580 Super Overclock (similar to your GTX 760 in terms of capabilities), an ASUS P5Q Deluxe P45 Express mobo, and very high quality G.SKILL DDR2-1100 Extreme Performance RAM.

My NB latency was lowered (i.e. I ran an overclocked NB) and I had very high memory bandwidth for a S775 system, as reported by EVEREST. My Memory Bandwidth as reported by EVEREST was similar or better than S775 DDR3 systems. This was achieved through lowering the NB latency by running a lower TRD setting. The ASUS P5Q Deluxe was a very high quality motherboard that featured a large heatsink over the NB thus allowing for lower TRD settings and higher NB voltages.

As stated above, you will have the following additional bottlenecks compared to me:

1. Chipset bottleneck. The P35 is substantially slower (lower performer) than the P45, the X38 and the X48. This is far more prominent and important in 2014 than it was in 2008.
2. Memory Bandwitdth Bottleneck
3. Northbridge Latency Bottlencek (TRD). Related to #1.

So your system will be even slower.

I do not recommend downgrading your GPU. I suggest you stick with it as you will use it with your next build.


----------



## davwman

Thanks for the clarification. I'm sure it will be fine. The ocz ram I have is notorious for reaching speeds of 1000mhz. I'm sure I'll be able to get the x5460 up to 4.2ghz under water as the p5k vanilla is a pretty good over clocking p35 board. The stock north bridge heatsink is fairly large copper heatpipe design, So cooling that thing shouldn't be hard either


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> The stock north bridge heatsink is fairly large copper heatpipe design, So cooling that thing shouldn't be hard either


No, it is not fairly large. It is small.

Here's how a large NB heatsink looks like (ASUS Rampage Formula):



And here's how a normal size NB heatsink looks like (ASUS P5Q Deluxe):



Yours is barely adequate, and it won't be able to withstand low TRD settings and thus your system will be slower than P45, X38 and X48 motherboards.


----------



## davwman

Sounds like a challenge ;-) I guess I'll be water cooling it then


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Sounds like a challenge ;-) I guess I'll be water cooling it then


You may not watercool the Northbridge except in Rampage series motherboards and high-end Maximus motherboards and equivalent Gigafail motherboards.

Do NOT try to set a TRD setting lower than 9 as you may brick your motherboard. When the P35 motherboards were released, the concept of TRD and Northbridge Latency wasn't yet well-understood, so these motherboards were not designed to operate at low NB latencies.


----------



## davwman

What do you mean I may not water cool the northbridge? I'm going to slap a swiftech mcw30 on it. I understand I may not get trcd that low. But, I'm not shooting for world records here. I'm mainly looking to play bf3 and use the pc for general use. Just so we are on the same page here. I'm downgrading from a 4770k that's capable of 4.8ghz on an evga z87 stinger. I'm doing this to recoup money and while this may not make sense to most, its what I need to do financially right now. I've basically have gone from a $1000 worth of components to about $100 out of my pocket and recouped most of my money all the while being able to play bf3 once or twice a week. I've spent around $85 between the x5460 and the ram. I have had a p5k that's brand new sitting for a long time and I don't see how this thing is going to give me a hard time. I haven't been around a socket 775 board in a long time and have been reading a lot on the p5k vanilla and its stability at high fsb settings. The x5460 has a 9.5 multi so I shouldn't need much over 420 see some good speed on this board. Yes I know vdroop is there but the pencil mod should eliminate it. Again I'm playing bf3, that's it. The game was releases around the time if socket 775. Also, I'm not understanding the hatred towards the p35 chipset, especially the p5k vanilla, it has from what I've seem been the most compatible with the Xeon group of CPUs.


----------



## davwman

I meant TRD *


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> What do you mean I may not water cool the northbridge? I'm going to slap a swiftech mcw30 on it. I understand I may not get trcd that low. But, I'm not shooting for world records here. I'm mainly looking to play bf3 and use the pc for general use. Just so we are on the same page here. I'm downgrading from a 4770k that's capable of 4.8ghz on an evga z87 stinger. I'm doing this to recoup money and while this may not make sense to most, its what I need to do financially right now. I've basically have gone from a $1000 worth of components to about $100 out of my pocket and recouped most of my money all the while being able to play bf3 once or twice a week. I've spent around $85 between the x5460 and the ram. I have had a p5k that's brand new sitting for a long time and I don't see how this thing is going to give me a hard time. I haven't been around a socket 775 board in a long time and have been reading a lot on the p5k vanilla and its stability at high fsb settings. The x5460 has a 9.5 multi so I shouldn't need much over 420 see some good speed on this board. Yes I know vdroop is there but the pencil mod should eliminate it. Again I'm playing bf3, that's it. The game was releases around the time if socket 775. Also, I'm not understanding the hatred towards the p35 chipset, especially the p5k vanilla, it has from what I've seem been the most compatible with the Xeon group of CPUs.


What sense does it make for me to hate a Chipset? I was just pointing out the shortcomings of a P35 mobo versus a P45/X48 mobo in AD 2014.

So, you will be doing a custom build with that Swiftech MCW30. That's cool, post pictures.

The TRD (Northbridge Latency) is the key to performance on S775 platforms.

You can read more about it below:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2427/4
http://www.anandtech.com/show/2427/5
http://www.anandtech.com/show/2427/6
http://www.anandtech.com/show/2427/7

With exotic WC on the NB of your board you might be able to push TRD settings equivalent to those of an X38 motherboard.


----------



## Arxontas

Also, you won't be needing to do the pencil mod, because the latest version of your BIOS will almost certainly contain an LLC revision added. You will simply switch on LLC to overclock and that's it.


----------



## davwman

I guess its just the way the Internet's make words appear;-) no worries. I guess I took the comparison wrong between the p35 and the better chipsets. Anyway, scratch the swiftech. I am actually going to upgrade the NB cooler with the thermal right hr55, actively cooled of course. Now what about the MOSFETs on this board? What chipsinks should or could I use?


----------



## rewease

I made some for my 965P board by milling down an old nb heatsink. But today i think you can get them pre made for graphics cards and the such. I used thermal epoxy for attaching them - they are still sitting there. Dont forget to degrease the surfaces.

If you glue them down to the chips, unse individual heatsinks for every chip. Otherwise there might be trouble becoause of thermal expansion (CTE of the aluminum is not the same as the board) so there would be mechanical stress when heating up.


----------



## davwman

I guess I could just cut the heat pipe off the nb and leave the MOSFET heatsink on


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> It will be difficult to achieve 4 GHz with a P35 chipset, and even more difficult to achieve a bigger overclock but not impossible. You will likely need to use much more voltage than you'd use with a P45 or X38 or X48 motherboard.
> 
> P35 are notoriously bad overclockers. My QX9650 C0 could not go above 3.85ish GHz on a Gigabyte P35-DS4. The same CPU did 4.2 GHz on a P45 Asus P5Q Deluxe.


This is just wrong. P35 overclocks very well for me and many others on the net. My cheap IP35-E runs a C0 E5440 @ 4G and I didn't even try to push it. That's 480 FSB and more than enough to overclock the 5460/70's to the limit. What pushed me away was the double booting issue, which made me lose S3 sleep, and that's a deal breaker. If you can live with the quirks or get a nice P35 board you are fine.


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Actual values are greater than you might think.


This is why it gets harder to O/C above 4.2GHz


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> I have one make it two problems. The first one can be easily taken care off - I have noname 400W PSU with P4 connector and when I'm making passmark or trying prime95 at high clocks VCore drops by 0,06V and than BSOD occurs. I was going to buy a PSU anyway. What are your opinions on Corsair CX Series 750W with modular cables for about 100$?
> The second problem will be harder to deal with. I'm pretty sure that a lot of my instability is caused by RAM (or RAM controller). I have one module of Corsair Vengeance 2133MHz on "orange slot", but the thing is this mobo is much older than this RAM and I can't adjust timings properly. I used program named MemSet41 to read SPD and XMS timings directly from ram module and it turned out that my BIOS settings don't allow such high values. For example max tRFC I can set in BIOS is 160, but this RAM needs 171 at its rated speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what more I can do. Ai clock twister is on Lighter, NB Voltage is very high - 1,58V and RAM is on 1,64-1,66V, it doesn't like higher voltage - more instability BSODs and sometimes doesn't POST. I think it is in smaller manufacturing process than older DDR3s and when you look at the specs - it was rated 2133MHz at 1,5V. It gets stable with lower ram clocks but it is not good for performance because my scores are significantly dwarfed. Maybe I will invest in something with tighter timings, but I'm not sure if it will help. Maybe you guys know a good DDR3 for high speeds with tight timings...on the cheap side


I personally love corsair PSUs. I noticed the same issue with memory timings when tuning my EP45T-UD3LR. My issue wasn't with timings, although I use DDR3-2400 on that board to get lowest timings I can, but my issue was not running enough voltage to the memory. A common problem on those gigabyte boards as I found by a google search of old forums. In dual channel mode, even without O/C, you need to run at least 1.8V to the memory. Once I found that issue out, everything went much better. N/B voltage is a tricky beast. Too little volts - crash or no boot - too much volts, crash or no boot. lol depends all on how high the bus is. I find 1.28-1.32v to be about all I dare go ( depending on bus speed ) to keep it happy.


----------



## davwman

Any advice on the southbridge cooling? Upgrade it or leave it?


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Any advice on the southbridge cooling? Upgrade it or leave it?


Ignore southbridge.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> No, it is not fairly large. It is small.
> 
> Here's how a large NB heatsink looks like (ASUS Rampage Formula):
> 
> 
> 
> And here's how a normal size NB heatsink looks like (ASUS P5Q Deluxe):
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is barely adequate, and it won't be able to withstand low TRD settings and thus your system will be slower than P45, X38 and X48 motherboards.


pop off the blue logo and install a small fan to the fins.


----------



## JonProphet

I've got 2 Xeon 5345 sitting on my desktop sitting in a supermicro dual socket 771 mobo. It only supports DDR2 ram but has a single PCIe x16 slot. I'm about done with my Ivy Bridge build and I'm looking to fiddle with this. Should I ditch the dual socket board and jump to a 775 board? I already ordered 4 adapters just for grins. I was looking at the Asus P5P43TD-Pro.

Tomorrow I'm going to build up the dual socket board again and benchmark it. I've got various vid cards but I think ultimately at the end of this build, I wanted to get a 570 and an H100 AIO cooler. The 771 fans are loud as hell and they annoy me. This is for a 2nd gaming rig.....

Thanks for the advice.

-JD-


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> I don't agree.
> 
> I think that Thermaltake FRIO OCK is just as good and perhaps even better, because it supports up to 240W TDP CPUs, i.e. two Xeons on the same motherboard, and it is made specifically and exclusively for overclocking.
> 
> It's good to go beyond marketing hype and do some reasearch before you make such statements.
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean, ese?


You keep praising you Frio OCK cooler ...








It seems to be a pretty good cooler but the good performance comes at a noise cost. At full speed those two fans seem to be pretty loud. It is the loudest one in that test you posted the screenshot of.
So I guess if you want performance no matter what the noise level will be you can go with that cooler, but if you want a kinda silent system you may want to exchange these fans.
OR you could buy a cooler with better fans out of the box.
I keep on recommending the Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A - that's not too expensive and offers a great performance at low noise. If you want you can still slap a second fan on it and push it even further.
So you don't really need to pay that premium price for these high end Noctua NH-D14 or NH-D15, Phanteks PH-TC14PE or Thermalright Silver Arrow IB/SB Extreme.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Metal.
> 
> How possible do you think that it is for it to have been plastic? Do you think that plastic could have taken so much heat? I mean, is this like nuclear physics?


Why not? What do you think the socket is made of? What do you think are these plastic spoons you use to cook with made of?
I already saw and used some coolers with a hard plastic backplate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> So should I downgrade my GPU as it will be bottlenecked anyway? All I use this thing for is general use and bf3 as well as some cod. Or just keep the 760 and let it be bottle necked and push the CPU over clock up. I don't see how a quad core with huge cache and a gtx 760 with ddr2 over clocked enough can't run a game that game on high/ultra settings


No need to downgrade your GPU, especially if you already own and use it. I mean it's not a friggin Titan which is way overpriced that you throw at this old quad core.
Yes the CPU will sometimes bottleneck your GPU like Arxontas already said, but most of the time the games will benefit from a fast GPU. BF3 will run quite good with that setup and even BF4 runs pretty well. Oh and by the way when BF3 came out the Core2Quad already was old. Even the first Core i series (Nehalem) just got their successor the Sandy Bridge. But since somehow the increase in CPU performance got slower the last few years (mainly because we still are at quad cores and the GHz also just slowly increased) you can still make good use of that old quad core.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Also, you won't be needing to do the pencil mod, because the latest version of your BIOS will almost certainly contain an LLC revision added. You will simply switch on LLC to overclock and that's it.


Are you sure? I always thought only better boards that have a better power phase design support LLC like the ASUS P5K (and P5Q) Pro, Deluxe, -E.

Oh and about that P35 vs. P45 thing ... most of the things have already been said.
I think the most importand difference is PCI-E 1.x vs 2.0. Back in the days that wasn't much of an issue but nowadays more and more games benfit of that fast bus since the textures get bigger. The other thing is that it supports higher speeds and stays cooler (it's manufactured in 65nm instead of 90 that the P35 is made with). Oh and it has a more up 2 date southbridge (ICH10/R instead of ICH9/R) but these are only minor changes.

And yes, some P35 boards do overclock pretty high, but you have to have the right boards for that and like you guys already mentioned a proper cooling on that northbride.

@JonProphet
I think you may not be able to overclock that Supermicro board since most of the server and workstation boards have no options to overclock at all. And your Xeon E5345 CPUs only have a low CPU frequency of 2333 MHz. Even if you have the ability to OC them they already have a FSB of 333 so you wont get very far, even on a good mainboard.
And I think it would be better to have a fast Quad core than eight slow cores.


----------



## JonProphet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucho*
> 
> @JonProphet
> I think you may not be able to overclock that Supermicro board since most of the server and workstation boards have no options to overclock at all. And your Xeon E5345 CPUs only have a low CPU frequency of 2333 MHz. Even if you have the ability to OC them they already have a FSB of 333 so you wont get very far, even on a good mainboard.
> And I think it would be better to have a fast Quad core than eight slow cores.


When you say 4 fast cores, I guess I may be missing your point. Since it already has a 1333 FSB @2.33 Ghz. Since your first statement says I won't be able to overclock much, I'm assuming you mean fast 4 cores @2.33Ghz but DDR3 ram and some other faster features, making the 4 cores better than the slow 8 @DDR2, etc?

Thanks.


----------



## Vanquished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonProphet*
> 
> When you say 4 fast cores, I guess I may be missing your point. Since it already has a 1333 FSB @2.33 Ghz. Since your first statement says I won't be able to overclock much, I'm assuming you mean fast 4 cores @2.33Ghz but DDR3 ram and some other faster features, making the 4 cores better than the slow 8 @DDR2, etc?
> 
> Thanks.


He means instead of having 2 cpus at stock speed you could have 1 cpu at over clocked speeds in a 775 board.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> I think the most importand difference is PCI-E 1.x vs 2.0.


You are right. Damn I totally forgot about that.

This wasn't much of an issue back in 2008 (Nvidia 8800 GTX 512MB lol) but it is very important today which is an additional reason why P35 boards should be avoided if you want to game on them.

On a related note, Davwman has got a P5K Deluxe, the expensive version of the ASUS P35. I am pretty sure his board will feature LLC on the latest BIOS posted by ASUS because my very own fail Gigafail motherboard, a GA-P35-DS4 also didn't come with LLC but this feature was added with the latest BIOS revision.


----------



## peteroaknyc

Hi to all,

great thread .So i have a deal for Intel Xeon X5492 3.4 ghz and have just wondered , which board should i buy for it.Right now i am having gigabyte ep ds3 and going to test the cpu, at the beginning of the thread i saw a posted screenshot of xeon quadcore overclocked working on ep ds3.But i would like to have a board , which supports ddr3 , need it for virtualization and some gaming :d.Since the whole thread is 329 pages need an advice for the right motherboard , which supports ddr3 and will recognize the cpu.

Greets Peter.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peteroaknyc*
> 
> Hi to all,
> 
> great thread .So i have a deal for Intel Xeon X5492 3.4 ghz and have just wondered , which board should i buy for it.Right now i am having gigabyte ep ds3 and going to test the cpu, at the beginning of the thread i saw a posted screenshot of xeon quadcore overclocked working on ep ds3.But i would like to have a board , which supports ddr3 , need it for virtualization and some gaming :d.Since the whole thread is 329 pages need an advice for the right motherboard , which supports ddr3 and will recognize the cpu.
> 
> Greets Peter.


The X5492 has got a low multiplier which means that it has got less overclocking headroom. If you are interested in overclocking and gaming, you should sell your mobo at e-bay and buy a P45 Express motherboard which will allow you to overclock further.

In the Socket 775 Platform, the total bandwidth of a properly configured DDR2 system is similar to a DDR3 system, so DDR3 doesn't make much difference.

Good P45 motherboards are the ASUS P5Q Deluxe and the Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS4.


----------



## Arxontas

Further to the above.

My former [email protected] MHz, ASUS P5Q Deluxe Intel P45 Express, DDR2 Memory 1150 MHz.



Below: QX9650, Intel X38 Bearlake motherboard, DDR3 1600 MHz memory.



Below: C2D Wolfdale [email protected], DDR3-1600MHz, Intel X48 motherboard:



I might also add that the [email protected] example is a "results not typical" example, b/c the person who posted it is an extreme overclocker who is watercooling his Northbridge and managed to reach Performance Level 6 (TRD=6) thus achieving the highest possible scores for his DDR3 RAM.

Common (non-pro) users, will never be able to reach these scores.

The results posted by the C2D owner are much more typical of the best a normal non-pro user can do with his DDR3 RAM, which as you see, are pretty close to what a properly tuned and configured DDR2 system can do.


----------



## peteroaknyc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> The X5492 has got a low multiplier which means that it has got less overclocking headroom. If you are interested in overclocking and gaming, you should sell your mobo at e-bay and buy a P45 Express motherboard which will allow you to overclock further.
> 
> In the Socket 775 Platform, the total bandwidth of a properly configured DDR2 system is similar to a DDR3 system, so DDR3 doesn't make much difference.
> 
> Good P45 motherboards are the ASUS P5Q Deluxe and the Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS4.


Thx for the advice .So I will buy x5460 c0 revision than ,found it for 50 usd, which seems a fair price.About the motherboard, i need ddr3 because its cheaper, and i will use the pc as esxi host and need 16gb ram.My goal for overclock ist probably 4ghz or even lower , the only game i play is coh 2.Right now with e8400 at 4ghz and 5850 i get around 25fps min (high settings) on 3v3 and my card is not fully utilised, around 55%.i'll buy the cpu first and gonna try it on my ep ds3 board, hopefully i could get higher fps and will look later for good ddr3 board asus, gigabyte.

Greets Peter.


----------



## Arxontas

Buy E0 revision not C0 revision CPUs. C0 are older, overclock less, require more voltage and consume more power.


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanquished*
> 
> He means instead of having 2 cpus at stock speed you could have 1 cpu at over clocked speeds in a 775 board.


Yes that's about what I meant. The dual 771 system sure is a nice system but only if you can utilize it (the 8 cores).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonProphet*
> 
> When you say 4 fast cores, I guess I may be missing your point. Since it already has a 1333 FSB @2.33 Ghz. Since your first statement says I won't be able to overclock much, I'm assuming you mean fast 4 cores @2.33Ghz but DDR3 ram and some other faster features, making the 4 cores better than the slow 8 @DDR2, etc?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes so in my eyes the 2.33GHz even with the 333 MHz FSB (1333 Quad) are NOT fast. And on the Supermicro board you would have to live with that. Also these cores are of the first Quad generation so one CPU should be about as fast as a Q6600. So they are the Kentsfield (Clovertown as for the Xeon name) generation.
The E54xx and X54xx we usually use here to overclock are the DIE shrink / optimized version with more features and cache. They are the Yorkfield (Harpertown for Xeons) generation (Penryn architecture). And they usually are overclocked up to 4+ GHz here.

So I guess for gaming it would be better to use a good 775 mainboard and a E5450 or X54xx or anything like that and OC it.

DDR2 and DDR3 do not really matter here. Of course will some good DDR3-1600 RAM with nice tight timings be a little faster than some generic DDR2-800 RAM but the difference is very small. The bottleneck here is the FSB. So if you have at least DDR2 memory that can do DDR2 800 and maybe a little more (DDR2-900 to 1066 since the lowest memory setting on intel chipsets is the FSB speed) if you want/need more overclock you are fine with that. DDR3 offers more bandwith that will not get used because of the lower FSB bandwith.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> You are right. Damn I totally forgot about that.
> 
> This wasn't much of an issue back in 2008 (Nvidia 8800 GTX 512MB lol) but it is very important today which is an additional reason why P35 boards should be avoided if you want to game on them.
> 
> On a related note, Davwman has got a P5K Deluxe, the expensive version of the ASUS P35. I am pretty sure his board will feature LLC on the latest BIOS posted by ASUS because my very own fail Gigafail motherboard, a GA-P35-DS4 also didn't come with LLC but this feature was added with the latest BIOS revision.


I saw some tests back then when they compared PCI-E 1.x and 2.0 and at 16x, 8x, 4x and even 1x configurations. In most of the games the difference between 1.1 and 2.0 at 16x was only a few percent and even at 8x and 4x the performance was pretty close to 16x. They also tested SLI and Crossfire combinations at 8x/8x and 16x/16x and the difference wasn't too big.
Back when PCI-E 3.0 came out there again was a test and there you could see that PCI-E 1.1 16x always was slower than 2.0 and 3.0 and sometimes even a good amount. But that is very dependend on what game / engine was used. In some games the difference was only 1-3% and in others almost 10%.

Anyway I think you still can game with PCI-E 1.1 and a P35 good enough but if you have the choice the P45 chipset is the thing to go with.

Oh and davwman seems to have a P5K vanilla, at least he stated that a few pages back and the picture also shows a P5K. But maybe they added LLC after all, I don't know. I only have a P5Q Pro and a P5K Pro that both have LLC since they came out I guess.


----------



## psyfy

well i guess its time.


----------



## Bogd4n

Well, have fun.









Sent from Acer S500


----------



## psyfy

In the interests of information these are the complete set of tools i shall be adopting for this cpu mod.
the beer is very very important, also the crystal is to pray over before the first boot.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> In the interests of information these are the complete set of tools i shall be adopting for this cpu mod.
> the beer is very very important, also the crystal is to pray over before the first boot.


And the weed is to calm the nerves?


----------



## davwman

When i first saw this, i thought delidding time. I guess you arent? Has anyone delidded a xeon yet? I want to do my x5460 but im nit sure if the ihs is permanent


----------



## psyfy

my personal experiences of de`lidding cpus involved a lot of blood loss and swearing, and i find it a massive pain in the arse, so nope i wont bother. best of luck though.
and its a long cigarette i know not what this weed is that is mentioned.


----------



## davwman

Ive pretty much delidded every cpu ive ever owned. Just never any xeons. Maybe ill be the first one here.


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> In the interests of information these are the complete set of tools i shall be adopting for this cpu mod.
> the beer is very very important, also the crystal is to pray over before the first boot.


You definitely need a beer in order to do this, especially if your hands are shaking.







)

I have a cheap Xeon, a 5110. After I will finish with testing I will try to delid it.


----------



## davwman

Here is the reason i went with p5k vanilla.









P5k proves to be tge most compatabile. Also did some more reading and the initial reviews of the board proved it could hit fsb of 510 with a multi of 6 no problem. Im aiming for no more than 450. So again im not sure what the problem is with this board and what people have against it. Ive upgraded mosfet cooling and n/b cooling. Yes the p35 isnt a p 45 or x series chipset but im sure this board will prove to be worthy.


----------



## rewease

If you are a bit shaky you could do the following:

1. Put a small strip of scotch tape on top half of the sticker
2. Align it perfectly and stick it down with the scotch tape.
3. Remove the foil from the lower adhesive of the sticker and glue it down.
4. Remove the Scotuch tape.
5. Glue down the top adhesive of the sticker.

Beer certainly also helps with this method.


----------



## psyfy

Okay.....right first off don`t do this mod if you are faint of heart or of a nervous disposition, (on the other hand if your suffering from constipation you wont be after doing this)
well first off its in and its working,








second time around............i can only put it down to sticker placement but my god it looked perfect, i didn't even change anything the second time around, i just reseated the cpu and it came to life.
So theres a bit of good news lol.
anyhoo some pics. 









and some benching and temps please note i have both cpus at 3.2 for fair comparison.


----------



## Bogd4n

*@rewease:*

I don't really understand what to do with the scotch tape...my adapters are a bit adesive and I didn't need any glue to fix to the CPU. Maybe my English is bad and I understood something different?..

*@psyfy*
If it works, you've done a good job (I like the wallpaper also







). Now show us something over 4 Ghz.








Just noticed, haven't you applied to much thermal grease?

For me it wasn'y very difficult. Before I started I was thinking "man this is ****ty thing to do", but after all it was easier that I was expected to be.

I forgot to put some pictures from my _hacking_ session:










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## psyfy

we even have the same cheap ass magnifying glass








some people like a line some people like cross some people like to paint it on, the base of my heatsink is the heatpipes flattened the excess will fill the spaces between the aluminium housing for said heat pipes. now there was a little excess on the surface of the clamp prior to installing this cpu, i didn't much see the point in cleaning the clamp though.

i now have it clocked at 3333ghz running prime as i type this and my temps are sitting around 68c so i think the magical 4ghz will have to wait for some watercooling goodness.


----------



## psyfy

p35 is running nicely for me so far


----------



## Vanquished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> we even have the same cheap ass magnifying glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people like a line some people like cross some people like to paint it on, the base of my heatsink is the heatpipes flattened the excess will fill the spaces between the aluminium housing for said heat pipes. now there was a little excess on the surface of the clamp prior to installing this cpu, i didn't much see the point in cleaning the clamp though.
> 
> i now have it clocked at 3333ghz running prime as i type this and my temps are sitting around 68c so i think the magical 4ghz will have to wait for some watercooling goodness.


What cpu cooler are you using? That sounds pretty hot for a heatpipe cooler at only 3.3ghz.


----------



## psyfy

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2009/05/17/titan-fenrir-ttcnk85tz-cou-cooler/1

this one, and its not a worry its really dam old now and i am going the water route anyway.


----------



## Vanquished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2009/05/17/titan-fenrir-ttcnk85tz-cou-cooler/1
> 
> this one, and its not a worry its really dam old now and i am going the water route anyway.


Weird in that review they have a phenom x4 oc'd to 3.6 and it's keeping it at 44c under load. Is it really hot in your room or are you using a cheap thermal paste for now?


----------



## djthrottleboi

do you only have one fan mounted? can you mount 2?


----------



## rewease

@Bogd4n

The scotch tape is just for alignment. So you have as many tries as you want before using the actual adhesive on the sticker. Without the scotch tape you have to get it right the first time. The scotch tape doesnt stay on after you glued the sticker down with the first of its ahesive strips.


----------



## psyfy

yeh its quite warm in here 28~30c got it up to 3.4 stable as a rock for now so its looking good.

its a single mounted fan but theres 2 120mm fans directly behind it anyhoo excluding the psu fan


----------



## Vanquished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> yeh its quite warm in here 28~30c got it up to 3.4 stable as a rock for now so its looking good.
> 
> its a single mounted fan but theres 2 120mm fans directly behind it anyhoo excluding the psu fan


That must be why it's running warm. 3.4 isn't a bad speed though and would probably be enough if you can't push it higher because of heat.


----------



## psyfy

i just haven't tried higher yet, iv been on this from 1pm and its now 23.15pm here, im happy for now espechily after a hour playing dead space 3 and seeing a noticeable increase in smoothness .

i do want water though.


----------



## Bucho

I see that you didn't put the updated microcodes in your BIOS, right? On the CPU-Z screenshot SSE 4 and VT-x are missing, and I guess Speedstep/EIST isn't working too, am I right?

An I guess you may use too much of thermal paste. I always just put a little drop on the CPU and then spread it on the heatspreader so that a very thin layer of thermal paste is on there. I either use a credit card type of thing if the paste is dry or my finger with a clean plastic foil around if the paste is wet.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> i just haven't tried higher yet, iv been on this from 1pm and its now 23.15pm here, im happy for now espechily after a hour playing dead space 3 and seeing a noticeable increase in smoothness .
> 
> i do want water though.


tape a fan on the first fan or on the other side.







i used my fiance's duct tape because i ran out of my own for pushpush/none



Spoiler: steel yourself









and it works really well


----------



## Shatser

Hi, I'm having trouble with this mod.

First off, my motherboard is GA-P35-DS3R (rev 2.1) upgraded to F13 Bios.

My BIOS is: Award Module BIOS V6.00 PG

The CPU that I tried using is:

Intel '06 E5440
Intel Xeon
SLANS Costa RICA
2.83GHZ/12MB/1333

Now, I did the mod (put the sticker on the processor), remove the tabs (pain in the butt, pins where in the way and I was extremely nervous when it came to bending them, and bending them back)

Anyways, I removed the CMOS battery. Put the Processor in the socket, attached cooler. And then it did POST, but it usually hangs at POST screen on (Full screen logo). But at first I just thought it was the keyboard not working, so I attached a Legacy keyboard to the computer. Rebooted, quickly pressed "Del" key. Then I got into BIOS, but before I could check anything. System would lock up. At first I thought maybe my power supply couldn't handle the new cpu. So I unhooked a extra hard drive, unhooked some DVD writer drives. Tried it again. Can't remember what happened but it said CMOS checksum error, and I knew I didn't have much time, I might have checked the wrong one, but I choose use "Last Good Settings" which may have been my default settings from before. I don't remember getting that far after that, I think it locked up again. I also do remember it showing E5440 like it did recognize the CPU, but it reported the wrong speed, like 2.64 GHZ instead of 2.83 GHZ. Then I also remember after it locked up once, I tried waiting to see what would happen. And the computer would just shut off on it's own. That's why I believe it was the power supply. So I put an older video card in as I was using a Asus Geforce en210(even that is old and I don't that takes much wattage) but whatever, I tried an older pci graphics card. Still same problems, 90% of the time, it would just lock up at Logo screen, keyboard was non responsive. One time, Unintentionally(I wanted to go into bios) I made it past the logo screen, the bios screen, the part where it starts to boot up from the hard drive. And I think it just hung at that part.

Anyways, after 7 hours of trying to do this mod. I put in my old processor ( Intel Xeon 3050 ) and that one has a 65 W TDP, and that works perfectly fine right now. And I'm using this computer to post this right now. As I'm trying to take a break and figure out why this isn't working right. The E5440 is only 80 W, so it's only a 15 watt difference.

I'm thinking I have to add microcodes into the bios, but after reading some posts here, people are saying that's only for functionality. Or maybe the sticker on the processor is only slightly off. But then again, Would it POST if that's the case? Anyone have any ideas what the problem is?

Oh and I don't think it's overheating, or anything. But that would seem like the likely symptom. I made sure the cooler was attached correctly. You have to make sure everyone of those tabs go through the motherboard.


----------



## rewease

@Shatser

Been there, done that. My GA-P35-DS4 behaves in the same way. I havent found a solution yet.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/2580#post_21930776

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/3260#post_22204120


----------



## Shatser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> @Shatser
> 
> Been there, done that. My GA-P35-DS4 behaves in the same way. I havent found a solution yet.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/2580#post_21930776
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/3260#post_22204120


Gult darn it, I guess I wasted my money on this CPU then. And yes, you do have the exact same symptoms I have. Amazing. I haven't tried the modded BIOS yet. Don't know how to do it. But could probably figure it out or get someone to help.

If you haven't found a solution. Are you still working on solutions?


----------



## psyfy

@bucho i will be flashing at some point today, i had just ran out of modding energy yesterday.
@shatser it really does sound like sticker alignment or possibly a bad sticker or cpu or a bad contact, i know that must sound infuriating but the sticker placement and having the cpu seat in the socket correctly is the main source of anxiety when doing this mod. as you can see from my previous posts yesterday with pics, the GA-P35C-DS3R works perfectly.


----------



## Vanquished

I really don't know how people get those plastic tabs off so cleanly. Do you use a magic laser machine







? I had to trim mine a couple of times before the cpu would sit completely in the socket. I've been debating putting extra heatsinks on the motherboard around the cpu and using a northbridge cooler with a fan on it. Though first I need to get a case with better airflow. This tower I have is ancient and the only way to push air is with highspeed 80mm fans. Anyway the mod never stops!


----------



## Shatser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> @bucho i will be flashing at some point today, i had just ran out of modding energy yesterday.
> @shatser it really does sound like sticker alignment or possibly a bad sticker or cpu or a bad contact, i know that must sound infuriating but the sticker placement and having the cpu seat in the socket correctly is the main source of anxiety when doing this mod. as you can see from my previous posts yesterday with pics, the GA-P35C-DS3R works perfectly.


Yeah, to be honest, I don't think it's completely flat in the socket, because those tabs have a slight little bump (not filed down completely). But I spent like 4 hours doing that. It's like what am I suppose to do hire miniature lumber jacks to cut those tabs down perfectly? Because it's so hard to see. Even with a magnifying glass, flashlight, etc. Reason why I think my old processor works is because it has notches that don't hit those tabs. Maybe the slightest little elevation will not set it right in the socket.

My question is if it posts, would it still be possible it's the adapter, or the notches in the socket. How could it still post? Maybe you are right, because when I had that cooler on tighter, it pushed down on the cpu a little bit harder, thus making better contacts with the pins. But how could it still post at all if there was something wrong there.

I definitely have to check those things. But it makes me nervous cutting those tabs down, I almost broke a pin.

I really never heard of a CPU that isn't seated correctly posting. Is that possible?

Perhaps I broke the sticker(metal contacts) by taking it on and off until I got it aligned it correctly. I don't think I overly bent that either.


----------



## psyfy

it sounds like the tabs need cutting down better,the way i did the cutting was to put my q6600 back in and applying pressure to the center of the chip whilst cutting the tabs to protect the rest of the socket and help me guide the blade.


----------



## psyfy

alternative cutting method.


----------



## gagarin77

@Shatser
1. Trim those plastic tabs so they are exactly even with the rest of the frame (on both ends *from top to bottom)*. Best to use is knife like from psyfy's post here. Check if there are plastic tabs at the bottom of LGA side frame (my mobo had one, but as it turned out it didn't interfere with Xeon mod).
2. CPU should have some free space when is inserted in the socket (about 0,5mm). Move it from side to side few times when you are placing it inside socket.
3. If that doesn't help check your LGA socket for any bent pins or dirt / plastic fragments. *Very gently* clean the socket pins with alcohol 95% strong (or isopropyl).
4. If you have another adapter try to trim it first. Remember that this mod worked long before the adapters were made with only 2 straps of aluminum foil from cigarette packet.


----------



## privatex

Ok guys Im frustrated with my L5410. I can OC only from 2.33 to 2.75GHz and no even 0.05 more. Its supose to be about 3.0-3.1 right (with air cooling ofc)!? My friend erase his Xeon once with some fine sandpaper and got about 10% incrase in speed. What can I do here?



I tried every combination so far, voltage, fsb, multiplier...
I disassemble hole computer yesterday, clean out dust and tuned cpu coller which now run at 2200+rpm instead of 1900 like before. Nothings changed with xeon which is the L series with low thermal design power and no power dissipation. With regard to TDP of all Harpertown models the L should be best deal right? So whats happening here guys?


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *privatex*
> 
> I tried every combination so far, voltage, fsb, multiplier...
> So whats happening here guys?


Simple. You don't know how to overclock your CPU properly.


----------



## psyfy

@Arxontas is your grumpy clinical?


----------



## Bogd4n

*@privatex:*
What motherboard are you using? Some boards based on G31/G41 chipset had FSB wall.
Choosing the L version doesn't mean that they are best for overclocking. These L versions usually need less voltage at stock speed.


----------



## psyfy

@privatex i believe your temps are holding back your oc`ability, check the seating of your cooler.


----------



## gagarin77

.


----------



## rewease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatser*
> 
> If you haven't found a solution. Are you still working on solutions?


I'm currently out of ideas for the P35, tried everything I could think of. But I got a good deal on a GA-EP45 board which loves Xeons. So this will go into my work rig when I find some time.


----------



## gagarin77

@privatex Every LGA775 motherboard that was confirmed for this mod will most likely work without patched BIOS, but if you think that improved stability has nothing to do with overclocking than you should go and play with your goats instead of computers.


----------



## privatex

Good luck, Im satisfated for now, it runs perfect and its stable like MMF lol.


----------



## psyfy

huh.

well thanks to this mornings visit to the carboot i have a brand new corsair 600 psu in my xeon pc for £8 ...winner.. oh it came with a old swift-tech case and a bunch of scrap that is now running a dualcore X2 and my old 280gtx with the 4 gig of ram that was in the case too.......









and as a bonus off another seller i got a 1tb seagate external for £3 and yup it works perfectly.


----------



## Shatser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @Shatser
> 1. Trim those plastic tabs so they are exactly even with the rest of the frame (on both ends *from top to bottom)*. Best to use is knife like from psyfy's post here. Check if there are plastic tabs at the bottom of LGA side frame (my mobo had one, but as it turned out it didn't interfere with Xeon mod).
> 2. CPU should have some free space when is inserted in the socket (about 0,5mm). Move it from side to side few times when you are placing it inside socket.
> 3. If that doesn't help check your LGA socket for any bent pins or dirt / plastic fragments. *Very gently* clean the socket pins with alcohol 95% strong (or isopropyl).
> 4. If you have another adapter try to trim it first. Remember that this mod worked long before the adapters were made with only 2 straps of aluminum foil from cigarette packet.


I trimmed them so more, with a utility knife. I trimmed the sides some more. I trimmed the bottom some more. And it did it on the right side also. Doesn't seem like it set or maybe I'm wrong. So I tried it on the computer again. and at least it reports the right CPU speed:

CPU E5440 @ 2.83 GHZ (333x8.5)
CPUID: 00010676 Patch ID: 0000

still locked up on that screen. So I turned off the computer. And it turned on again, didn't lock up at first, I press the delete key, it says it was going into bios, then it goes to a blank screen with a blinking underscore
_

I guess it locked up here. Also, I don't have any bent pins, otherwise the old processor wouldn't be working (right now as we speak). I have to take some pictures. But my camera screwed up the picture of the light shined on my cpu to show you the mod on the processor. Is it bad if it just nicks a tiny bit of a contact that's it's not suppose to cover. Looks like it is touching the borders (not mine but all the pictures I see touch the other contacts). Maybe I can move mine a little to the left. I did clean the processors contacts with isopropyl (haven't tried it again after cleaning it, because I spent so much time again)

I apologize about these pictures, I could have zoomed in more, but my shadow was getting in the way of the light. Then again I think the camera was trying to fix the brightness coming from the light. I still don't know how to use this camera properly yet.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> I'm currently out of ideas for the P35, tried everything I could think of. But I got a good deal on a GA-EP45 board which loves Xeons. So this will go into my work rig when I find some time.


I was just buying a motherboard for a cheap upgrade. Not to do this mod, but I just stumbled on ebay that caught my eye( the 771 to 775 mod itself and I was curious). And it was a coincidence when I was going to buy this setup. I was going to buy GA-P45 motherboard, 3 gb ram, Xeon 3050 2.14 GHZ, plus custom case all for $50. Had it planned out what I was going to do and he ends up giving me the P35 board instead which can only be upgraded to 8 GB of ram. Well, whatever the case maybe he said he made a mistake (he said he didn't look at the right one), probably thought I wouldn't check to see if it's the correct motherboard listed on the posting... Anyways, I should have had the P45. I decided to take it anyway I drove all that way.


----------



## gagarin77

@Shatser
I had a client who damaged his socket pins with a knife and he had problems with Xeon, but his core 2 duo worked fine. This just shows that some contacts have different functions on those CPUs.

check if corner of your adapter on the CPU is flattened by this plastic bar


- I had the same bar in my socket and it was causing flattening of adhesive corner. Xeons worked fine with it, but I have removed that portion of it few days ago.

If it is not causing flattening on your adapter than maybe the pressure from heat sink mounts is to small and contact between CPU and socket is bad. If you have another cpu cooler you can try it.
BTW you may try to trim it a little at the place I marked (it will be very difficult because socket's metal frame will interfere, do it only if everything else had already failed)
Otherwise I'm out of ideas


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Try another sticker if have extras. When I first did the mod on my friend's computer it would sometimes lock up right after post. At first we just used foil and tape, which worked great after re-applying it twice. He now has the sticker on there and that has been working fine.


----------



## Jondrownik

Welcome. What is the fastest processor you can install on ASUS P5G41TM-LE. I want to buy E5472 3.0Ghz 1600FSB 12M.
On the ASUS P5G41T-M LX is working or will work on my motherboard?. Which processor do you recommend?


----------



## Shatser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @Shatser
> I had a client who damaged his socket pins with a knife and he had problems with Xeon, but his core 2 duo worked fine. This just shows that some contacts have different functions on those CPUs.
> 
> check if corner of your adapter on the CPU is flattened by this plastic bar
> 
> 
> - I had the same bar in my socket and it was causing flattening of adhesive corner. Xeons worked fine with it, but I have removed that portion of it few days ago.
> 
> If it is not causing flattening on your adapter than maybe the pressure from heat sink mounts is to small and contact between CPU and socket is bad. If you have another cpu cooler you can try it.
> BTW you may try to trim it a little at the place I marked (it will be very difficult because socket's metal frame will interfere, do it only if everything else had already failed)
> Otherwise I'm out of ideas


I'm kind of confused on what you mean by flattening. Shouldn't everything be flat as possible? That bar makes the adhesive corner on the adapter makes it more flat? Do you mean more unlevel, unflat in the processor socket? I can imagine that happening and that is something I need to check. Not sure what you mean, although.

My cooler is sort of big, it looks like this:






sometimes I can't push every pin on this cooler with a click sound. Even on the old processor. I push one pin, clicks, then I can't get the bottom ones to click. But I did take the outer cover, and it reveals that it's through. Just can't make everyone of them click. So I push them in. Still works correct with the old processor. I still make sure everything is secure. But as the guy demonstrates on the video. He holds the cooler with his hand, and begins clicking every pin in. So it might be a problem to check on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> Try another sticker if have extras. When I first did the mod on my friend's computer it would sometimes lock up right after post. At first we just used foil and tape, which worked great after re-applying it twice. He now has the sticker on there and that has been working fine.


The guy that sells them on ebay charges them too much and sends them in a letter. But charges a $1.10 for shipping, ridiculous. It's $3.25 for those stickers a piece in total. I realize this guy wants to make profit, but it's not like he is going to become rich selling those.

Also, I looked around and found info about this:
CPUID: 00010676 Patch ID: 0000

Are you sure we can run this CPU without a modded bios, because on two different forums people said that patch id: 0000 is bad? And the system will become unreliable. And that I need to update my bios. But it's updated to the latest one. So I think I needed a modded bios? Might also be the problem? Don't know.

It does show cpu id, but not patch id. Don't know if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## rewease

Mine shows cpu id + patch id. Modded in any case, unmodded as well if i remember right. Hangs anyway.


----------



## Shatser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> Mine shows cpu id + patch id. Modded in any case, unmodded as well if i remember right. Hangs anyway.


Let me ask you this, even though it hangs. Has it ever reported the right processor speed. You said before it never did.

"What I found strange: The E5440 is always detected as 8x333 - 2.66 GHz CPU in the P35 - no matter what. The 965P always detects it properly as 8.5x333 - 2.83 GHz CPU." -rewease

That's where our problem differs. Mine can report the right speed on my P35 board, yours cannot. Might mean something, might mean nothing. But it might mean, my problem is a little bit different.

I still think I need the modded bios also. You might be correct it could still hang even if I have the modded bios. But I definitely need the modded bios if people are indeed saying that the system may be unreliable(not people in this thread for some reason, other threads, unless I miss something). Unfortunately, I don't think I have the mental stamina it takes to do it right now, my mind is being dominated and obsessed with this thing and I can't stop thinking about it. Can't sleep properly either. I work on this thing for 1 hour and 4 hours passes by.

*To I ask this important question: Has anyone ever ran a xeon using this 771 to 775 mod with a patch id of 0000? Without it hanging? Or had it showed it up as 0000. What is the result of 0000, can it still work on 0000?*

*I also need to check what gagarin77 said. And pressing on the cooler itself with a little more force while turning it on. And checking the plastic bar on my cpu socket. I'm still confused on what he is trying to ask me, the sticker should not be flattened? Was I only suppose to push on the adhesive part and not the whole adapter? It's going to get flattened, it's not suppose to be flattened. Just really confused.


----------



## rewease

I think I never saw the right speed on that board. Neither for the E5440 E0 nor for the X5460 C0. I had the idea once that it may be something about the .5 multiplier.

My X5460 C0 reports cpuid 10676, patchid 060F (wrote it down for some reason back then).

The Bios mod is not such a big deal. But some Gigabyte P35 boards (such as mine) dont allow extaction of the NCPUCODE.BIN. Can be done anyways. Update to latest bios version. Save it from the boards rom to a file in windows with @Bios software. Mod it as described. Flash it back. (Or upload the file you get with @bios and ask if someone has time and motivation to mod it)

What gagarin means is: It can be that this plastic bar applies force on a part of the outer portion of the sticker when the CPU is in the socket. You usually can see this by an indentation of said bar on the sticker where it is flattened (even flatter than it is anyway). I suspected that as a cause of trouble already and cut away the whole outer half of the sticker below the circuit lines (not directly below the contacts!). Didnt help.


----------



## Shatser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> What gagarin means is: It can be that this plastic bar applies force on a part of the outer portion of the sticker when the CPU is in the socket. You usually can see this by an indentation of said bar on the sticker where it is flattened (even flatter than it is anyway). I suspected that as a cause of trouble already and cut away the whole outer half of the sticker below the circuit lines (not directly below the contacts!). Didnt help.


I do see the indentation on it. Is there suppose to be an indentation on it? Why would this indentation cause it to not work?


----------



## rewease

The theory is that the CPU would be lifted by the 0.1 mm thickness of the sticker in that spot. I think thats much less than the height the contact springs can bridge.


----------



## Shatser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> The theory is that the CPU would be lifted by the 0.1 mm thickness of the sticker in that spot. I think thats much less than the height the contact springs can bridge.


Yes, the indentation doesn't cover the whole bottom adapter, just a little part of it. The XXX's indicate the indentation, the ---- indicates where there is no indentation.

XXX--->

Where the arrow is where it might elevate it.

What do you mean by contact springs can bridge? There are springs below the contact pins?

I guess I would have to take the adapter off, and cut the arrow part, because that appears elevated a tad. Or maybe just cut the little part of he is talking about? hmmm..


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> The theory is that the CPU would be lifted by the 0.1 mm thickness of the sticker in that spot. I think thats much less than the height the contact springs can bridge.


I think it just pushes those couple of pins down further after its locked in place.


----------



## gagarin77

Before I trimmed part of this long plastic bar at the bottom of the socket Xeons worked fine on mine mobo. Flat spot on adapter indicates the force that is applied to the CPU wen cooler is installed.
In my case it looked like that:


----------



## javamocha2000

HP IPIBL-LA and IPIBL-LB motherboards are working 100% using Xeon E5450 (e0 and c0) with modified BIOS.


----------



## privatex

NOTHINGS changed (with OC abillity) after adding the xeons microcodes into bios. Mine L5410 have OC limit at about 20%. However it bring some new features so its ok..


----------



## privatex

However some guy here had good tips for my problem but bad comunication.


----------



## davwman

Working on getting an e0 5470 for under $100. The 10multi should provide some good results on my asus p5k. I should have some pics this week, added enzotech heatsinks on all 15 mosfet points on the board. Also bought a zalman southbridge cooler as well as an enzotech 38mm cooler for the cpu power mosfets. I have a thermalright hr-05 with a 70mm fan going on the northbridge. The cpu will be watercooled with a dtek fuzion, a phobya pump, and a push/pull swiftech helix combo on an alphacool 120.1 60mm rad.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Let me ask you this, even though it hangs. Has it ever reported the right processor speed. You said before it never did.
> 
> "What I found strange: The E5440 is always detected as 8x333 - 2.66 GHz CPU in the P35 - no matter what. The 965P always detects it properly as 8.5x333 - 2.83 GHz CPU." -rewease


My GA-P35-DS4 also detected my QX9650 as a 2.66 GHz CPU too before I updated the BIOS to its latest version. Terrible Gigafail motherboard. Worst mobo I have ever owned.

From Gigafail's website:
Quote:


> GIGABYTE's GA-P35-DS4 REV.2.1 motherboard provides the ultimate dream machine for serious overclockers and enthusiasts.


http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2745#ov

This is obv a joke as my GA-P35-DS4 could not go higher than 3.85 GHz with my QX9650.


----------



## davwman

Its all coming together!


----------



## prescotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> This is obv a joke as my GA-P35-DS4 could not go higher than 3.85 GHz with my QX9650.


Most QX9650 end in the 4.0Ghz at about 1.35v to 1.45v, while most Q9650 and Xeon counter parts reach 4.0ghz ussualy ± 1.35v or even lower.

QX9650 were only good for its unlocked multipliers, but OCed badly.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> My GA-P35-DS4 also detected my QX9650 as a 2.66 GHz CPU too before I updated the BIOS to its latest version. Terrible Gigafail motherboard. Worst mobo I have ever owned.
> 
> From Gigafail's website:
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2745#ov
> 
> This is obv a joke as my GA-P35-DS4 could not go higher than 3.85 GHz with my QX9650.


gigabyte mobo's dont do half multi's though. or at least not the ones i have seen. thats probably why.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Most QX9650 end in the 4.0Ghz at about 1.35v to 1.45v, while most Q9650 and Xeon counter parts reach 4.0ghz ussualy ± 1.35v or even lower.
> 
> QX9650 were only good for its unlocked multipliers, but OCed badly.


Mine reached 4200.5 MHz with an ASUS P5Q Deluxe Intel P45 express mobo at 1.272V VCORE at Windows.

The CPU was fine. The Gigabyte motherboard sucked.



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2398065

You are right ofc in that the QX9650 were worse overclockers than the E0 Q9650. Overall, the QX9650 was a bad purchase but I didn't know much about computers back in 2008.


----------



## Shatser

Alright, I want to mod my gigabyte bios. GA-P35-DSR rev 2.1

Have a question, I updated my bios to F13 already. Should I use the F13 bin file from the gigabyte website, or save the bios bin using Q-Flash by going into BIOS and saving it on a disk/harddrive/usb drive. Etc. And then work with that? Is there a difference or does it matter?

I may just do what rewease wanted me to do. Just save the bin from bios to hard disk, because he said it wont let me extract.

Update:

I flashed my bios with the new cpu codes. It still didn't work. Then I tried pushing on the cooler, that didn't work. So I wondered what would happen if I took a stick a ram out of my computer. Took one out. Now it works. Didn't crash or hang up whatsoever yet. So I have more troubleshooting to do to figure out why the extra ram sticks makes it hang, I really do think it's this crappy 300watt power supply unit that couldn't handle the extra wattage. I already tried putting the extra ram stick in the other slots, hung up on every one of them. Now I have a system that was 3gb down to 2 gb. It was also running in dual channel mode. I don't really think the ram sticks are bad. The person I bought this computer from said he ran the memory test for hours. Or maybe it wasn't the power supply but the processor didn't like the type of brand/ memory.

It does remind of that one error that I got once, when my system went into sleep state:
"The platform firmware has corrupted memory across the previous system power transition. Please check for updated firmware for your system."

Could have been related to bad memory

Also, I think this new cpu is getting too hot. According to HWiNFO64 Core #0 48C Core #1 45C Core #2 45C Core#3 50C
I don't know if this is accurate, but BIOS says it's 34C.


----------



## gagarin77

@Shatser could you attach a clean BIOS for your mobo here on forum? I mean version that was saved with [email protected] directly from your mobo and not the one that is available on Gigabyte's website.
Theoretically version from Giga is unmodifiable because cbrom program can't read the content of CPU table. I want to check it for myself that saved version behaves differently.
BTW
There is also F14 beta bios, but there aren't any info notes on updates that were made. Here


----------



## Bucho

@Shatser
Does it show the updated Patch ID when you cold boot your system?
So
CPUID: 0676 PATCHID: 0000
means it didn't work with the microcodes.

PATCHID: 060F would be the latest one.

And about the problem with your memory / problems at POST. What kind of memory do you use?
What are your settings in BIOS for memory speed?
I'm just asking because your old Xeon 3050 has 266MHz FSB and the lowest speed the memory can work on intel chipsets ist the FSB speed.
So if one module is a DDR2-533 (PC2-4200) then that's the problem.
The E5440 needs at least DDR2-667 (PC2-5300).

Oh and also check each module alone with memtest, maybe one stick really is bad after all.

One thing I noticed back in the days when I bought a Xeon 3370 a few years back was that I had to disable some C-STATE settings in BIOS. I used a stock BIOS that may not had the updated microcodes for that CPU in there so I guess it didn't detect the correct features of that CPU. When I used the ENABLED setting on all the C-STATE settings in BIOS my system would just freeze right after the desktop showed up.
I guess when the CPU switched to IDLE it tried to enter a C-STATE for power saving which it didn't (correctly) support.

So if your Patch ID still isn't 060F then these settings may be wrong too. Try to disable all of them and/or try to patch your BIOS so that it detects the correct Patch ID.
If you want you can save your BIOS with @Gigabyte BIOS tool and post it here and I will take a look and mod it.
You may also want to try that F14 Beta BIOS from the link gagarin77 posted, I used a lot of them from that page too. They always worked for me. They usually are based on the latest official (Beta) BIOS but have updated modules like the Intel RST Raid ROM (to avoid problems with SSDs or large HDDs), LAN ROMs and other controller ROMs.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatser*
> 
> Alright, I want to mod my gigabyte bios. GA-P35-DSR rev 2.1
> 
> Have a question, I updated my bios to F13 already. Should I use the F13 bin file from the gigabyte website, or save the bios bin using Q-Flash by going into BIOS and saving it on a disk/harddrive/usb drive. Etc. And then work with that? Is there a difference or does it matter?
> 
> I may just do what rewease wanted me to do. Just save the bin from bios to hard disk, because he said it wont let me extract.
> 
> Update:
> 
> I flashed my bios with the new cpu codes. It still didn't work. Then I tried pushing on the cooler, that didn't work. So I wondered what would happen if I took a stick a ram out of my computer. Took one out. Now it works. Didn't crash or hang up whatsoever yet. So I have more troubleshooting to do to figure out why the extra ram sticks makes it hang, I really do think it's this crappy 300watt power supply unit that couldn't handle the extra wattage. I already tried putting the extra ram stick in the other slots, hung up on every one of them. Now I have a system that was 3gb down to 2 gb. It was also running in dual channel mode. I don't really think the ram sticks are bad. The person I bought this computer from said he ran the memory test for hours. Or maybe it wasn't the power supply but the processor didn't like the type of brand/ memory.
> 
> It does remind of that one error that I got once, when my system went into sleep state:
> "The platform firmware has corrupted memory across the previous system power transition. Please check for updated firmware for your system."
> 
> Could have been related to bad memory
> 
> Also, I think this new cpu is getting too hot. According to HWiNFO64 Core #0 48C Core #1 45C Core #2 45C Core#3 50C
> I don't know if this is accurate, but BIOS says it's 34C.


It is bad memory IMO. One of the RAM sticks was probably damaged in transit or was damaged by ESD through your handling. Happened to me once.

I sold two RAM sticks at e-bay and shipped them in their original plastic box inside another bigger box. Foolishly enough, I didn't wrap them in plastic bubble wrap. The buyer got the sticks and reported back that one of them was damaged. Similarly to what your stick is doing, the damaged stick would not work under any configuration, neither on its own nor joined with other sticks.

In a similar case, I had bought 4 RAM sticks from Germany. The seller did not ship them in their original package (they didn't have it) and just put them all together inside a box with no bubble wrap and no ESD protection. During transit, the sticks were bumping against each other. Result: 1 out of 4 sticks bricked.

RAM sticks can also be damaged through improper handling. You can "zap" them through an ESD if you haven't earthed yourself properly. You should always be careful when handling RAM sticks as they are very vulnerable. Of course it is possible that the faulty stick was damaged through an ESD either by the Seller or during transit.


----------



## Shatser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @Shatser could you attach a clean BIOS for your mobo here on forum? I mean version that was saved with [email protected] directly from your mobo and not the one that is available on Gigabyte's website.
> Theoretically version from Giga is unmodifiable because cbrom program can't read the content of CPU table. I want to check it for myself that saved version behaves differently.
> BTW
> There is also F14 beta bios, but there aren't any info notes on updates that were made. Here


Well, I don't use the @Bios program, couldn't find the program.

But this is the version of my bios that I got from Qflash, that I used to update my cpu microcodes with:

F13BIOSQ.zip 627k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucho*
> @Shatser
> Does it show the updated Patch ID when you cold boot your system?
> So
> CPUID: 0676 PATCHID: 0000
> means it didn't work with the microcodes.
> 
> PATCHID: 060F would be the latest one.


Yes, it does
CPU E5440 @2.83GHz(333x8.5)
CPUID: 00010676 Patch ID: 060F
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucho*
> And about the problem with your memory / problems at POST. What kind of memory do you use?
> What are your settings in BIOS for memory speed?
> I'm just asking because your old Xeon 3050 has 266MHz FSB and the lowest speed the memory can work on intel chipsets ist the FSB speed.
> So if one module is a DDR2-533 (PC2-4200) then that's the problem.
> The E5440 needs at least DDR2-667 (PC2-5300).
> 
> Oh and also check each module alone with memtest, maybe one stick really is bad after all.


Yes, as a matter of fact it is 1 GB PC2-4200, DDR2, 533, CL4 HP. That I had to take out.

My 2 GB stick I'm using now is PC2-6400

So let me understand this right, E5440 is 400 mhz front side bus quad pumped. So the memory has to be at least 400 mhz? And the extra 1GB stick is below 400 mhz.

Coincidentally 2GB stick I have is showing up in HWINFO64 as 400 mhz for it's speed. I think that's what it means but you said it requires at least PC2-5300 (DDR2-667), which is 333 mhz speed.

Not sure if I understand that correctly. But I should buy new ram anyways. DDR2 can't be that expensive anymore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucho*
> So if your Patch ID still isn't 060F then these settings may be wrong too. Try to disable all of them and/or try to patch your BIOS so that it detects the correct Patch ID.


Nah, I got my patch ID working with 060F. That one error that I had a while back was because the operating system had my system go into a sleep state. I think I have sleep states disabled in the bios. Not sure if I want renable it now, to see what happens and see if the error occurs.
Let me ask you a question with F14 Beta Bios, does that work with GA-P35-DSR (rev 2.1)? reason why I ask when I got this motherboard, it had F7, even though according to Gigabyte website it should start at F10, so I was confused why this person had a F7 bios on motherboard that suppose to start at F10, maybe he had to downgrade it. Anyways, I suppose all of the rev numbers are interchangleable. I checked F13 for rev 1.0 has the same crc as F13 for rev 2.1. It's not like they are seperate bios bins, they are all interchangeable it appears. Just want to make sure I don't brick my bios or anything like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> It is bad memory IMO. One of the RAM sticks was probably damaged in transit or was damaged by ESD through your handling. Happened to me once.


Yeah, that could be that's its damaged. I should check the stick with my older processor to do a mem test. But I think Bucho might be right, that E5440 won't accept PC2 4200. I mean if it was damaged in transit? Don't know how, it was in the actual motherboard which was in the case (can't move around). And this other 1gb stick does work with my older processor. Doesn't mean that there isn't something wrong with it.

And yes, I know about ESD. I touch the back of my case (the power supply) constantly before handling my system. Although, there hasn't been much ESD around, now that it's warmer out. When it was colder out, inside my house . There was a crap load of ESD, and sometimes when I touched a light switch I would feel and hear it coming off my finger. And I also dragged a chair with a metal base across the carpeting, giving lots of sparks.

By the way, when I was upgrading my processor, I left my old processor on a piece of tin foil. And my cat was playing with it (pawing at it). I hope that's not fricken damaged. Even though it's a $5 processor.


----------



## gagarin77

I have checked this BIOS with CBROM and it still doesn't show NCPUCODE in content... the whole thing with gigabytes on p35 and saving the BIOS must have been a hoax









This ram is 533MHz effective (it works at 267MHz but DDR2 stands for Double Data Rate so it has 533MHz effective clock). This module probably isn't defective or anything like that, but just won't do in this configuration with Xeon. Most likely this RAM would work if it was the only module but Xeon's FSB would be artificially lowered to speed 267MHz or just worked in asynchronous mode like 267:333 causing lowered performance.
Use DDR2 RAM with 667MHz effective (333) to match the Xeons' FSB, or something faster because it will give you better performance and room for overclocking. Your 2GB stick is 800MHz effective and it is OK. If you plan on buying more ram try to get exactly the same module as this 2GB stick, to make it work in Dual channel mode. The other way is if you intend to do some serious overclocking, best would be to replace everything with a matched pair of something even faster like 1066MHz or more


----------



## rewease

@Shatser

Great that you got it to work. Looks like I will have to try some things out concerning the ram. I have 6GB PC64000 OCZ in that machine that passes one weekend of memtest at 400 MHz without a problem. Neyt time I open up that machine I will try a xeon and a stick of different brand memory.

@gagarin77
I never actually tried that @Bios theory against using an original bios for modding. Thought it was valid because I had saved my bios with @Bios before modding anyway and it worked. But the original NCPUCODE.BIN never showed up. What happens is, that by modding you add a new NCPUCODE.BIN (containing only the 3 new codes). But the new codes are recognized by the intel microcode tool and do work. It was the same on my GA-965P-DS3 but that had no boot issue like the P35.


----------



## Shatser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> This ram is 533MHz effective (it works at 267MHz but DDR2 stands for Double Data Rate so it has 533MHz effective clock). This module probably isn't defective or anything like that, but just won't do in this configuration with Xeon. Most likely this RAM would work if it was the only module but Xeon's FSB would be artificially lowered to speed 267MHz or just worked in asynchronous mode like 267:333 causing lowered performance.
> Use DDR2 RAM with 667MHz effective (333) to match the Xeons' FSB, or something faster because it will give you better performance and room for overclocking. Your 2GB stick is 800MHz effective and it is OK. If you plan on buying more ram try to get exactly the same module as this 2GB stick, to make it work in Dual channel mode. The other way is if you intend to do some serious overclocking, best would be to replace everything with a matched pair of something even faster like 1066MHz or more


I just wanted to upgrade processor (not necessarily over clock but to get a better base speed clock) (And for future upgrades) And possible capturing and encoding. Wanted to get Radeon HD 6670, to do light gaming. Not too intense. Doesn't have to be 1080p. Wanted to get that card for $30 (not an easy task), Seen it go for $42 on ebay at the most. I already spent $90 on this rig. I will probably get the matching 2gb ram with that module then (unless I don't need it for most gaming). Then the graphics card. As I only have a 300 watt power supply. Do cheap upgrade now, because I don't care that much. Do expensive upgrade later was my plan (if needed).

I either go extremely cheap or all out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> @Shatser
> 
> Great that you got it to work. Looks like I will have to try some things out concerning the ram. I have 6GB PC64000 OCZ in that machine that passes one weekend of memtest at 400 MHz without a problem. Neyt time I open up that machine I will try a xeon and a stick of different brand memory.


Let me know how that goes then. I like to see yours getting to work also. My memory brand is:
Centon Electronics PC2-6400 DDR2
MICT38UXB 2GB

if you have one of those laying around. Not sure if it matters. I would hate to buy a new stick of ram like yours and to find out it freezes again. Sure hope gagarin77 is right and that other stick of ram was just not compatible because of slow speed doesn't match CPU's front side bus.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> @Shatser
> 
> @gagarin77
> I never actually tried that @Bios theory against using an original bios for modding. Thought it was valid because I had saved my bios with @Bios before modding anyway and it worked. But the original NCPUCODE.BIN never showed up. What happens is, that by modding you add a new NCPUCODE.BIN (containing only the 3 new codes). But the new codes are recognized by the intel microcode tool and do work. It was the same on my GA-965P-DS3 but that had no boot issue like the P35.


But the thing is if you patch BIOS from website it will be the same - NCPUCODE with 3 entries and intelmicrocodelist.exe will show all microcodes (including invisible ones and the new ones from patch).

@Shatser
I have Sapphire Radeon 6670, 1GB GDDR5, there are GDDR3 variants and you should avoid them.


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatser*
> 
> ...
> Yes, it does
> CPU E5440 @2.83GHz(333x8.5)
> CPUID: 00010676 Patch ID: 060F


Okay that means it uses the latest microcodes - that's good!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatser*
> 
> ...
> Yes, as a matter of fact it is 1 GB PC2-4200, DDR2, 533, CL4 HP. That I had to take out.
> 
> My 2 GB stick I'm using now is PC2-6400
> 
> So let me understand this right, E5440 is 400 mhz front side bus quad pumped. So the memory has to be at least 400 mhz? And the extra 1GB stick is below 400 mhz.
> 
> Coincidentally 2GB stick I have is showing up in HWINFO64 as 400 mhz for it's speed. I think that's what it means but you said it requires at least PC2-5300 (DDR2-667), which is 333 mhz speed.
> 
> Not sure if I understand that correctly. But I should buy new ram anyways. DDR2 can't be that expensive anymore.
> ...


Okay that explains why it won't work. You kind of guessed right, but your Xeon E5440 has 333MHz front side bus speed.

So the 1 GB PC2-4200, DDR2, 533, CL4 HP has an effectiv clock rate of 266MHz that is doubled to 533.
Sometimes if it is good RAM it can overclock and you can run it at 333MHz (DDR2 that's 667) but in your case it doesn't seem to be the case.

Your other stick is fine - it is a DDR2-800 that has a base clock of 400MHz.
The chipset is able to run the memory at a higher asyncron speed than the FSB, but in case of the Intel chipsets only faster. So you can have a FSB @ 333MHz and run the memory @ 400MHz (DDR2-800). nVidia Chipsets for sure and maybe VIA (I'm not sure about them) can also run slower memory speeds than the FSB.

So in your case I would get another 2 GB DDR2-800 stick. The best would be a matching one to your existing, but if it is generic RAM (Kingston Value, Corsair Value Select) or something like that it is sometimes almost impossible since they change the chips and sometimes even a little bit their specs. (Corsair often has several revisions of their memory modules).
But anyway, a 2GB DDR2-800 with maybe the same timings (5-5-5 ?) should work together in dual channel just fine.

DDR2 isn't really cheap ... at least not as cheap as it was a few years ago. Back then I bought 1GB for about 10 EUR. So you could buy 2 x 2GB DDR2-1066 RAM of a major brand and pay like around 45 EUR. Nowadays people still sell their used memory for that price or even more. If you want to buy new sticks it's getting hard to find some and if you probably pay more than 45 EUR for a 4GB pair.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatser*
> 
> Let me ask you a question with F14 Beta Bios, does that work with GA-P35-DSR (rev 2.1)? reason why I ask when I got this motherboard, it had F7, even though according to Gigabyte website it should start at F10, so I was confused why this person had a F7 bios on motherboard that suppose to start at F10, maybe he had to downgrade it. Anyways, I suppose all of the rev numbers are interchangleable. I checked F13 for rev 1.0 has the same crc as F13 for rev 2.1. It's not like they are seperate bios bins, they are all interchangeable it appears. Just want to make sure I don't brick my bios or anything like that.


Yes it seems that all revisions of that GA-P35-DS3R board (1.0, 2.0 and 2.1) use the same BIOS files. That usually is the case, only sometimes if they change some major things (different components / chips) they use different BIOS files.
So it can be that your board still had F7 version since maybe that was the one when it was produced. The downloads for that model came out later than they produced the boards and at that time they already had newer versions.
You can get all the old versions (starting from F2) if you go to the revision 2.0 board.
I also saw some boards that had BIOS versions on them that were older and didn't even exist on the manufacturers website. If I remember right that were some ASUS boards.

Oh and about that graphics card upgrade ... check your power supply first. 300W is okay if it is a good PSU ... if it is a cheap ass no name I wouldn't put a powerful card in that system. And you may want to check if that PSU has a PCI-E power plug (6 or 8 pin), but I doubt it. You could use a molex -> PCI-E 6 pin power adaptor but as I said I wouldn't stress that 300W PSU much.
A Radeon HD6670 isn't a fast card. In fact it's kinda slow nowadays but on the plus side it doesn't need a extra power plug.

I would get a used GTX 460 1GB or a HD 6850/6870. You may be able to get a used one for about 40-50 EUR. That should fit in that Core2Quad system and run even newer games since they support DirectX 11. But you would need/want a better PSU for them.


----------



## Crowbgd

Pls
i need bios for gigabyte p35 ds3 rev1.0.Or if we could answer with which I edit bios of Gigabyte?I have a problem with some memory modules will not work and are correct


----------



## psyfy

well just a update, all done every things fine clocked @3.66 for now bios updated thanks @Bucho one GA-P35C-DS3R done for now. (till water cooling comes along)


----------



## gagarin77

lol I just started patching BIOS for GA-P35-DS3L rev. 2.0. Downloaded from gigabyte's website latest F9 and.... *it is modable*
cbrom195 shows NCPUCODE and full content!


----------



## Crowbgd

you could insert code for x5450 for p35ds3 rev1.0?


----------



## gagarin77

There is full and easy to follow instruction how to patch AWARD BIOS here in this post


----------



## psyfy

just pondering a few things guys, and was thinking this mod would be much easier if instead of the sticker it was a square the size of the cpu that you place in the socket before adding the cpu removing the need for adhesive tape removing some of the thickness of the mod and allowing the end user to check all the pins come through the holes and ensuring there are no contact issues.??

or is that a dumb idea??


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Like a full socket with all the pins? If this socket used holes on the motherboard instead of pins it would be easier to do it that way, but with the way the socket is it would over complicate things, and you end up with more ways the CPU contact could fail. It would also cost more money to do it that way, which defeats the purpose of this mod.


----------



## psyfy

nope i mean with all the holes stamped through (except the switched two). which would help locate the mod before the chip is placed in the socket.


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> nope i mean with all the holes stamped through (except the switched two). which would help locate the mod before the chip is placed in the socket.


I can see that causing an issue with removal if needed. Alot of pent pins


----------



## gagarin77

Working mod confirmation

mobo: GigaByte GA-P35-DS3L rev. 2.0
CPU: intel Xeon X5460 C0
8GB RAM (4x2GB) DDR2 800 low profile, oem, Dual Channel enabled,
working fine on Auto settings, C1E and Speedstep enabled
There was one thing different from my earlier experiences, I have noticed CPU didn't have almost any free space in the socket, it was very tight.

idea of using old 775 CPU as cover when cutting socket's plastic tabs didn't worked in the field trial. There isn't enough space to put a knife between CPU and socket, at least on mobo mentioned earlier. And cutting deeper (to the lower parts of tabs) is out of a question.


----------



## JonProphet

Are any of the motherboard compatible with DDR3?

What is the best processor to use? 5460 or 5470's?

Thanks.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Here's a basic list I've thrown together for myself. There are more motherboards that support DDR3 but these are the ones I've found so far.

MSI:
P45-C51
P43-C51

ASRock:
P45X3 Deluxe
P45DE3
P43 Pro/USB3
P43DE3

Gigabyte:
GA-EP45T-UD3LR
GA-EP45T-USB3P
GA-EP45T-DS3R
GA-EP45T-EXTREME
GA-EP45T-UD3P
GA-EP43T-UD3L
GA-EP43T-USB3

Nvidia:
790i


----------



## Shatser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucho*
> Your other stick is fine - it is a DDR2-800 that has a base clock of 400MHz.
> The chipset is able to run the memory at a higher asyncron speed than the FSB, but in case of the Intel chipsets only faster. So you can have a FSB @ 333MHz and run the memory @ 400MHz (DDR2-800). nVidia Chipsets for sure and maybe VIA (I'm not sure about them) can also run slower memory speeds than the FSB.
> 
> So in your case I would get another 2 GB DDR2-800 stick. The best would be a matching one to your existing, but if it is generic RAM (Kingston Value, Corsair Value Select) or something like that it is sometimes almost impossible since they change the chips and sometimes even a little bit their specs. (Corsair often has several revisions of their memory modules).
> But anyway, a 2GB DDR2-800 with maybe the same timings (5-5-5 ?) should work together in dual channel just fine.


My memory stick is:
Centon Electronics
MICT38UXB 2GB

Supported CAS Latencies (tCAS): 5.0, 4.0, 3.0
Supported Module Timing at 400.0 MHz: 5.0-5-5-18

I know matching pairs are important when working in dual memory mode. So another words you are saying if I can't find the same brand, I would at least must find the same timings?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucho*
> Oh and about that graphics card upgrade ... check your power supply first. 300W is okay if it is a good PSU ... if it is a cheap ass no name I wouldn't put a powerful card in that system. And you may want to check if that PSU has a PCI-E power plug (6 or 8 pin), but I doubt it. You could use a molex -> PCI-E 6 pin power adaptor but as I said I wouldn't stress that 300W PSU much.
> A Radeon HD6670 isn't a fast card. In fact it's kinda slow nowadays but on the plus side it doesn't need a extra power plug.
> 
> I would get a used GTX 460 1GB or a HD 6850/6870. You may be able to get a used one for about 40-50 EUR. That should fit in that Core2Quad system and run even newer games since they support DirectX 11. But you would need/want a better PSU for


Yeah, I don't trust this power supply that much.
It's a Bestec , Model ATX 300-12Z Rev CDR
Input 100-127V-7A 200-240V-4A
Output +12V /19A -12V /0.8A
+5V /30A +5VSB /2A
+3.3V /28A
+5V and +3.3V 180 W Max +5V and +12V 288 WMax

And no it doesn't have an extra PCI-E power plug. The thing about Radeon HD6670, that's almost the best one I heard about that doesn't require the extra PCI-E power plug. And if you say it's not a fast card, then I don't know what is for the price. And then I don't want to spend too much money on it. Don't know why people charge way too much for it on ebay. I heard it does play skyrim on high settings, and some other games I not really even interested in playing. It does have a 800mhz core clock? I'm not even sure what games I wanted to play yet. But they don't require a lot. I just wanted to play Half Life 2 episode 1 and 2. Start off from there. If this is really a crap or slow card. Then I don't want to spend $40 for it. Because I have seen a Nvidia Geforce GTX 550 TI, on craigslist for $25, but it's 100 miles away from me. These people on ebay sell their older/obsolete video cards for insane prices. I make a offer for $30 on a obsolete card like HD6670 and they turn me down. Craigslist is the place where people are fairly nice with their prices. It's just always 100 miles away. I should be able to get a 450 watt power supply and a really good graphics card both combined for $50. Otherwise, go extremely cheap with this radeon hd6670. Which I can't seem to do, even with the non GDDR5 but just DDR3 or DDR5, so it's not as fast. These are $10 to $20 tops. not $40 to $50. And if you can get this card on ebay for $40 you got lucky. So yeah, I should just wait patiently.

haha, it's like everything has to be replaced that I have in this computer. Also, my monitor has to be replaced too, because it's too dark (old 20 inch crt). And for Half Life 2, I have to run 2 other programs to get the brightness right.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatser*
> 
> These people on ebay sell their older/obsolete video cards for insane prices.


You won't believe for how much I sold my S775 system last December on e-bay.co.uk:

Intel Core 2 Exreme QX9650 CPU: 163 euros
ASUS P5Q Deluxe: 102 euros
(4X2GB) 8GB DDR2-1100 PC2-8800 RAM: 115 euros
1X WDD CAVIAR 500 GB SATA II HDD (2007 model): 32 euros
1X WDD CAVIAR BLUE 500 GB SATA III HDD (2011 model): 36 euros +
========================================================
Total: 448 euros or $623.57

If you are waiting for prices to drop in the $40 range, then you are gonna be waiting a loooooooong time.


----------



## puny

Redundant news here. No luck with an L5430 on an Abit IP35 Pro. Windows attempted to load but quickly blue screened and rebooted system. At least it posted, which is more than could be said for an E8400 I tried.

I did notice something interesting -- after resetting CMOS with the onboard jumper, the Thermal Control option would reappear in the CPU Function menu after being conspicuously absent (whereupon it would then manage to be forced into disappearance once again, concurrently with uGuru resorting to default settings upon reboot).


----------



## psyfy

@xxpenguinxx you can add GA-P35C-DS3R to the list
@JonProphet ^^ this one i am currently running ddr 3


----------



## Vabeachf150

I have an ASUS P5G41T-M LX PLUS that I did recently with an E5450 XEON that's working great also.


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonProphet*
> 
> Are any of the motherboard compatible with DDR3?
> 
> What is the best processor to use? 5460 or 5470's?
> 
> Thanks.


The best for what?
If you want a moderate overclock (3.8-4.2 GHz) with average power usage and heat go with an E5450 E0.
If you want to push it to the max. (above 4.0+ GHz) and don't care about power and heat go with an X5460 or X5470 E0.
If you don't want to overclock at all and your board can handle 400MHz FSB (1600 Quad pumped) you could get a X5492.

That said every CPU overclocks different. The above are just average guidelines.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Here's a basic list I've thrown together for myself. There are more motherboards that support DDR3 but these are the ones I've found so far.
> 
> MSI:
> P45-C51
> P43-C51
> 
> ASRock:
> P45X3 Deluxe
> P45DE3
> P43 Pro/USB3
> P43DE3
> 
> Gigabyte:
> GA-EP45T-UD3LR
> GA-EP45T-USB3P
> GA-EP45T-DS3R
> GA-EP45T-EXTREME
> GA-EP45T-UD3P
> GA-EP43T-UD3L
> GA-EP43T-USB3
> 
> Nvidia:
> 790i


And from ASUS it's the "C" (has DDR2 and DDR3) or the "3" in the model name that stands for DDR3.
ASUS P5KC
ASUS P5QC
ASUS P5K3-Deluxe/Premium
ASUS P5Q3-Deluxe
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatser*
> 
> My memory stick is:
> Centon Electronics
> MICT38UXB 2GB
> 
> Supported CAS Latencies (tCAS): 5.0, 4.0, 3.0
> Supported Module Timing at 400.0 MHz: 5.0-5-5-18
> 
> I know matching pairs are important when working in dual memory mode. So another words you are saying if I can't find the same brand, I would at least must find the same timings?


Okay I've never heard of Centon Eletronics before ...
So yes, the best would be a DDR2-800 module with these 5-5-5-18 Timings (or better/lower) and maybe the same voltage.
DDR2 default voltage is 1.8 V so I guess that your modules use that voltage and you should get one that does as well.
Sometimes RAM with better timings or modules designed for overclocking suggest you use more for these better settings. They should also work at DDR2-800 5-5-5 with 1.8 Volts to be compatible but for better settings like DDR2-1000 5-5-5 or DDR2-800 4-4-4 they need like 2.1 Volts.

If you use different modules it should work at their ratings in dual channel. But be aware that this is not guaranteed. They may use different chips and maybe you have compatibility issues with your board to use these modules at all. And if you want to overclock them they may (or quite sure) have different behavior on how they overclock. Some need more voltage than the other, some can still have low timings while other need loosened timings and so on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatser*
> 
> Yeah, I don't trust this power supply that much.
> It's a Bestec , Model ATX 300-12Z Rev CDR
> Input 100-127V-7A 200-240V-4A
> Output +12V /19A -12V /0.8A
> +5V /30A +5VSB /2A
> +3.3V /28A
> +5V and +3.3V 180 W Max +5V and +12V 288 WMax
> 
> And no it doesn't have an extra PCI-E power plug. The thing about Radeon HD6670, that's almost the best one I heard about that doesn't require the extra PCI-E power plug. And if you say it's not a fast card, then I don't know what is for the price. And then I don't want to spend too much money on it. Don't know why people charge way too much for it on ebay. I heard it does play skyrim on high settings, and some other games I not really even interested in playing. It does have a 800mhz core clock? I'm not even sure what games I wanted to play yet. But they don't require a lot. I just wanted to play Half Life 2 episode 1 and 2. Start off from there. If this is really a crap or slow card. Then I don't want to spend $40 for it. Because I have seen a Nvidia Geforce GTX 550 TI, on craigslist for $25, but it's 100 miles away from me. These people on ebay sell their older/obsolete video cards for insane prices. I make a offer for $30 on a obsolete card like HD6670 and they turn me down. Craigslist is the place where people are fairly nice with their prices. It's just always 100 miles away. I should be able to get a 450 watt power supply and a really good graphics card both combined for $50. Otherwise, go extremely cheap with this radeon hd6670. Which I can't seem to do, even with the non GDDR5 but just DDR3 or DDR5, so it's not as fast. These are $10 to $20 tops. not $40 to $50. And if you can get this card on ebay for $40 you got lucky. So yeah, I should just wait patiently.
> 
> haha, it's like everything has to be replaced that I have in this computer. Also, my monitor has to be replaced too, because it's too dark (old 20 inch crt). And for Half Life 2, I have to run 2 other programs to get the brightness right.


The 12V rail is what is important for your GPU. 19A current is not much but okay for it's 300W total rating. Current 300-350W PSUs of a quality brand often use two 12V rails ... sometimes each of them with 18A, sometimes lower.

Yeah prices for used hardware often are way to high. People think if they bought that part for 100 USD a few month ago they can still sell it for about that price.
Hardware is so very fast outdated it's almost ridiculous. The hardware isn't bad or nothing worth in any way then but there are so many newer, better, faster models after that are also already old and outdated.
So the HD6670 is way slower than a HD5770 and a HD6850 is almost twice as fast. A HD6870 is more than twice as fast as well as a HD5850 (okay that uses a lot power) and so on.
The HD66xx series was a little let down since it barely showed more power than a HD56xx. So the problem is how much is it worth? If I check right now I see offers for HD6850 for less than 50 EUR and HD5770 for less than 40 EUR. And that's not even the lowest offers and without negotiantions.

The fastest card you can get right now WITHOUT A POWER PLUG is the GTX 750 and 750Ti. That's based on the new Maxwell GPUs and really has a very low power usage. But it's pretty new and a little overpriced in my opinion with about 95 EUR for the 750 and 110+ EUR for the 750Ti where I live.

Anyway since you want to play older games like the Half Life Episodes you mentioned the HD6670 is good enough, just try to get it cheap and don't count on playing newer games with high settings at decent FPS.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I didn't put the ones that support both ddr2 and ddr3 because most of them were limited to 4GB for DDR3, and you can't use DDR2 & DDR3 at the same time. It kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## wanosd

Hey guys,

I put an L5410 into my ASUS P5QL/EPU and the BIOS (0408) recognized it. This BIOS is the latest according to Asus' website. Of course it tell me that to unleash the power of this Xeon CPU, to update the BIOS.

My problem: BIOS detects a CPU temp of 30 degrees C. However, Hardware Monitor shows 60′s C. Prime95 brings it up to about 72 degrees in about 5 minutes. I'm using AS5 with credit card method + some XIGMATEK EP-CD901 92mm Sleeve CPU cooler, which isn't the best, but should be better than stock.

Any advice?

Thanks!

*** UPDATE: Never mind. I found the TJ Max setting.


----------



## psyfy

that is a worrying temp, the max for that cpu is in the mid 50c`s. have you checked to see if the fan is throttled by the bios?

@wanosd


----------



## psyfy

@Bogd4n

Quote @psyfy
If it works, you've done a good job (I like the wallpaper also smile.gif ). Now show us something over 4 Ghz. smile.gif
Just noticed, haven't you applied to much thermal grease?

For me it wasn'y very difficult. Before I started I was thinking "man this is ****ty thing to do", but after all it was easier that I was expected to be.

im scared now......this overclocking lark is makeing my bum hole twitch like a rabbits nose.....


----------



## davwman

All these posts are making me jealous.still waiting on some parts to get this watercooled xeon going.


----------



## psyfy

@davwman

that's on a apparently "poo/bad" mobo running ddr3 with is also a no no.

3.8ghz 1600fsb

lol

still going


----------



## Shatser

@Bucho

Why don't I just overclock my 1gb stick to 333mhz? Wouldn't all I have to do is put my old processor in. Put the 1 GB PC2-4200 stick in. Go into bios MB tweaker. Change that to 333 or 400 mhz. Save, bios changes. Put my new processor back in, and see if it works? And if it doesn't work. I just take it out? Would that damage my parts? I wouldn't have to change the voltage right? Or would my system become unstable if I do that? But even that is the case. Why would people buy faster ram, if they can just overlock older ram? Maybe the ram needs to support it.


----------



## psyfy

soon as you add new memory it will "half reset" the bios, reset mem to defaults cpu etc.


----------



## Shatser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> soon as you add new memory it will "half reset" the bios, reset mem to defaults cpu etc.


Oops, didn't know about that.

well, what I didn't try is to run that 1gb stick alone. See if it runs in asynchronized mode. See if it doesn't lock up. Try to over clock that 1gb stick, don't remove it. And then put the 2gb stick in. Still my questions apply, as long as I don't risk my parts. Or I don't have to change my volatge. Overclocking it 67 mhz shouldn't be a problem right? 266 to 333 mhz? Or even 266 to 400 mhz.


----------



## psyfy

just buy some ram its so cheep at the moment.


----------



## Shatser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> just buy some ram its so cheep at the moment.


I suppose it still wouldn't work then? Even if I didn't remove a ram slot. if I add any ram, it would reset all ram settings?
The other guy said it was expensive, and I would have no idea if it would work. So that's a huge risk.
Funny because there is a guy selling DDR2-PC6400 2GB for $6 stick on craigslist, but it's 30 miles away, so it's $10 in gas just to get it(otherwise it would be a great deal). But those low prices don't even come close to the prices on ebay. Which are way too expensive. You are welcome to point me to the right direction where I can buy memory that cheap.


----------



## psyfy

PC2-4200 isnt worth trying with mate its a complete mismatch to everything, it was really intended for first gen ddr2 machines like the 2.4 single cores


----------



## psyfy

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PC-Memory-GEIL-2GB-2x1GB-DDR2-GX22GB6400UDC-PC2-6400-Computer-Card-Stick-/141275888488

@Shatser


----------



## DeadSkull

How are these temps and volts? If I go any lower in FFT size ( lower then 400k) in Blend, core temps shoot up to 80C on two cores. Right now testing from 400k to 4096k

Should I be worried about accelerated degradation with these temps?


----------



## Arxontas

Set VTT 1.365 maximum. Never go above 1.365 VTT for any reason. You can safely set CPU PLL 1.60V, so I suggest you do it.

Ofc it will degrade at this voltage. The question is how fast.

Also, it will never hit 80C when gaming per core.


----------



## Bogd4n

Just got my L5420. Now I need some time to see what it can do.









@ DeadSkull:
I will not recomand you to keep it for daily use at that voltage. Just try to keep it at max. 1,3 V. And also lower the NB voltage. But if you're planning to bench than you can go up to 1,5V vcore or more with an appropiate cooling.


----------



## altean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> @davtylica
> 
> Has anyone tried delidding a lga 775 cpu, I've never seen or heard of an attempt. I'm thinking about using my q8200 or my e8400 as a guinea pig and testing this out. Because if i can delid and lap both processors and get another 7-8C in heat reduction + run the corsair 80 on them I may have more overhead for overclocking.
> 
> I was hoping to see temps in/around 45-50 max with the corsair h80. We will see as i did end up with C0 revision chips. Worst case scenario i can craiglist a few boards overclock and sell locally
> 
> Nic


Don't bother,you will kill the cpu and waste yer time. I delided the e5450 (the guinea pig cpu's you have are the same process as this xeon).
Google the info on them...In depth and you'll see what I mean.
Intel is doing this since the early days..Except the P3 era.
They tried and failed so also quit.


----------



## Vabeachf150

Yep, this Asus P5G41T-M LX PLUS is a DDR3 board. I had Q9650 Quad 3ghz/12m/1333 in it but wanted to see if this mod worked so I did it and it worked but it gave me the post so called error (To unleash the full power of this cpu do a bios update) but it had the latest bios update. but watching a video on youtube about the (Microcode Updates) to the bios ROM file and reflashing it I decided to try it. It gave likes to MMtool and the 3 771 microcode updates to this site. So I logged in here downloaded them, went to asus support and redownloaded the lastest ROM bios for this board and ran the program installed the 3 microcode updates saved it and then reflashed the bios with it and DONE. No more post error and when I ran the Windows Experience Index it gave me another Point from 7.3 on cpu & memory to 7.4 on both. Not bad really. Also running stable at 3.33ghz 10% overclock for 3 weeks now. The microcode thing was easy as ****. If you need the MMtool and file there all on here.


----------



## Vabeachf150

No kidding, the heat spredder is on there for a reason.


----------



## kylemcph

Greeting all! Green horn here. Guys - I need help with an ASUS P5K-SE bios. I need micro codes added for E5430 SLBBK AND X5460 SLBBA . Thanks in advance. I just got the mod stickers and am eager to my rig going. I got one to post with the error cpu not supported. Do you think I will have heat issues with the X5460 120watt? It looks like the E5430 is only 80 watts. Which one will overclock the best?. I have good ram. THANKS!

P5K-SE-1402.zip 592k .zip file


----------



## wanosd

ASUS P5QL/EPU with an E5450. BIOS temps show like 25. Usually other CPUs show 30. In Windows 7, Hardware Monitor and Real Temp shows teens and even like 8 or 9 degrees C. That can't be right. I up the TJ Max to 85 and it's still showing low 20s, and high teens, which doesn't seem right. I up TJ Max to 100 and I get mid 30s temps, which seems more normal.

Thoughts?

I have not flashed BIOS yet. It's got the latest stock BIOS only.


----------



## Briscolone

@DeadSkull: set TJmax to 85° and Temps will be more reasonable


----------



## vintage47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vintage47*
> 
> Hello, I "successfully" updated the bios on my DFI p965-s with the new microcodes with the guide in post #2. However, before spending money on a xeon CPU and tape, I would like to know if anybody else has had a go with the 771 mod and this motherboard before?


Anybody?? Is 965 is general bad with this? I don't really see any results with it other than gigabyte ds3.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vintage47*
> 
> Anybody?? Is 965 is general bad with this? I don't really see any results with it other than gigabyte ds3.


Check here - link

One person who bought Xeon E5440 rev. C0 from me moded ASUS P5B Deluxe (P965) and he reported it worked fine. Another one bought X5450 rev. E0 for the same mobo, but I didn't get his reply.


----------



## privatex

Hello!
I have L5410 on my Asus p5klp se board. What I want to ask is can I put a ECC ram into config? I think that it will work but only if its unbuffered type.
Here is a pic of module:



Asus p5klp se: Dual-Channel DDR2 1066(O.C*)/800/667
PC2-5300P: This 'P' mean parity and theres only error chacking without error fixing right!? Is this registred (buffered) or not?
So what you think, are this gona work or not?


----------



## psyfy

in my experience ecc ram works in non ecc mobos, but not vice versa.


----------



## Arxontas

No, it won't work. All you had to do is check your mobo specs.

*2 x240-pin DIMM, Max. 4 GB, DDR2 1066(O.C.)/800/667 Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory
Dual Channel memory architecture*


----------



## Vabeachf150

UpdatedROM.zip 598k .zip file
kylemcph, this is your ROM file with the microcode updates applied. Not sure if it'll work on your board but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> How are these temps and volts? ...
> Should I be worried about accelerated degradation with these temps?
> ...


1.4 Volt is what I will consider as maximum voltage I would give any 45nm Core2 CPU for a longer period of time. You can't tell how much it is degrading your CPU over time, but I guess it's faster than the default VCore that's usually between 1.0 and 1.27 Volts depending on model and qualitiy of the CPU.

Core temperatures in extreme testing situations like LinX, OCCT, IBT and Prime at 80-85°C are okay I guess since even newer CPUs like the i7-4770K reach these core temps with stock settings. While you do regular gaming these most likely will never exceed 65 or 70°C. Maybe a little more if you do rendering oder video conversion or something like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> @davtylica
> 
> ...
> Has anyone tried delidding a lga 775 cpu, I've never seen or heard of an attempt. I'm thinking about using my q8200 or my e8400 as a guinea pig and testing this out. Because if i can delid and lap both processors and get another 7-8C in heat reduction + run the corsair 80 on them I may have more overhead for overclocking.
> 
> ...


Yes I have, but only a Socket 775 Celeron 440 (that's a single core Penryn).
As far as I know some of the lower model numbers are NOT soldered to the IHS.
No 775 quad cores so far that can be delidded.

HERE is a list of older CPUs that you can delidd.


Spoiler: Here is a list of older CPUs that can be delidded



Here is a list of CPU's that should be able to be delidded and some are very cheap so great for saving your chips.

IHS Not Soldered To Die

Hyperthreading/Single Cores

-(S-478) Pentium 4 HT (Northwood "A" and "B" Core)*
-(S-478) Celeron
-(S-775) Celeron
-Celeron 420
-Celeron 430
-Celeron 440
-AMD Athlon 64 3200+*
-AMD Athlon 64 3700+*
-AMD Athlon 64 3800+ (Venice core)

Dual Cores

-AMD X2 5000+ BE (Brisbane core)
-Celeron Dual Core E1200
-Celeron Dual Core E1400
-Pentium Dual Core E2140
-Pentium Dual Core E2160
-Pentium Dual Core E2180
-Pentium Dual Core E2200
-Pentium Dual Core E2210
-Pentium Dual Core E2220
-Pentium Dual Core E6300
-Core 2 Duo E4300
-Core 2 Duo E4400
-Core 2 Duo E4500
-Core 2 Duo E4600
-Core 2 Duo E6300 (L2 stepping)*
-Core 2 Duo E6400 (L2 stepping)*
-Core 2 Duo E7200
-Core 2 Duo E7300
-Core 2 Duo E7400
-Core 2 Duo E7500
-Core 2 Duo E7600


List taken from HERE
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vintage47*
> 
> Anybody?? Is 965 is general bad with this? I don't really see any results with it other than gigabyte ds3.


No a P965 isn't bad in any way and it should work with that MOD too.
But the P965 was designed for a 266MHz FSB speed and for 65nm CPUs. So maybe your board won't run or will have some problems if you use a Xeon 54xx series with the MOD in there. Most of the board manufacturers support 333MHz FSB and 45nm CPUs on their P965 boards but only with "Beta" BIOSes like ASUS does.
And some P965 boards are good overclockers with FSB speeds at 400MHz and sometimes more but usually only with dual core CPUs. Quad cores stress the northbridge and power phases on the board way more than dual cores.
So try it and be happy if it works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *privatex*
> 
> Hello!
> I have L5410 on my Asus p5klp se board. What I want to ask is can I put a ECC ram into config? I think that it will work but only if its unbuffered type.
> Here is a pic of module:
> 
> 
> 
> Asus p5klp se: Dual-Channel DDR2 1066(O.C*)/800/667
> PC2-5300P: This 'P' mean parity and theres only error chacking without error fixing right!? Is this registred (buffered) or not?
> So what you think, are this gona work or not?


That's a little confusing, especially with that *P* in the model number.

Usually there are 3 types of memory (for SD-RAM, DDR1, 2 and 3):
- Unbuffered memory - sometimes has a *U* next to it's rated speed like PC2-6400U
- ECC memory - this memory uses an extra Bit for parity and these modules usually work in non ECC mainboards too but the ECC function will not be used.
Some workstations or servers need ECC memory and will not work with unbuffered or registered modules.
Usually there is a *E* in their rating - PC3-12800E
- Registered memory - this memory has a extra chip on them for buffering/registering it's memory. That takes some load off the memory controller and is needed to be able to use a large amount of memory. Usually these also have ECC too, but registered does not automatically means that is has ECC too. So most of them have a "Reg. ECC" in their name.
In short they usually have a *R* in their rating like - PC3-10667R

DDR2 also has a variant called FB-DIMM that stands for "Fully Buffered". That's a different approach to have a large amount of memory in the system like registered memory. But registered DDR2 IS NOT COMPATIBLE with FB-DIMMs since they use different technologies and even have different notches on the modules so that you can't put a FB-DIMM into a regular DDR2 system or vice versa. Sometimes they are mentioned with an *F* - like PC2-6400F

Okay and now that *P* is a little confusing ... usually one might think that this is the same as E and (ECC or P for Parity). But as it seems this is just registered ECC memory. That chip in the middle indicates that it is registered and the smaller one that it is ECC. If it was a FB-DIMM the name would be somewhat stating the FB and they would most likely have a heat spreader since FB DIMMs get hot.

To make it short - no that "P" (Reg. ECC) won't work in your regular Socket 775 board. "E" (ECC) should work.


----------



## privatex

Thx for posting!
Ive been ltl confused with that P. So once for all:
Registred/buffered ECC will not work on nonECC boards ( and those with Parity mark too, they are registred ECC with diferent mark),
But regular unbuffered/unregistered ECC will work on nonECC boards and thats it.
Thanks god for this dot.


----------



## ronal

I want to fix my main gaming PC that broke couple months back, a new motherboard is needed since the one I have killed my RAM and CPU ([email protected]), I also plan on getting new PSU since the one I have now is old and don't want to have any problems to arise when I overclock the x5460 or E5450 whichever I get. I'll gonna list the parts and would like to know what you guys think, keep in mind I don't want to spend a ton on a old platform also would like to to wait for the new skylake platform for my major overhaul.

Looking to Purchase:

CPU - Intel x5460 or E5450
RAM - HyperX Fury DDR3-1333 8GB - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104430&ignorebbr=1
Motherboard - ASRock P45TS is going for $37 on ebay refurbished
PSU - Rosewill Capstone 450


----------



## psyfy

@ronal

in 15+ years of building and repairing and maintaining numbers of computers across dozens of large businesses i have never seen once a motherboard that killed a cpu or ram,
i have seen plenty of occasions where a power surge has taken out all of said items but never the board being responsible. i would certainly throw away that psu and never use it again. it may be intermittently dangerous or has suffered a massive spike/surge in which case again i would question its reliability and stability and safety.


----------



## cdoublejj

could i do the 771 mod to a P5LD2-Deluxe with a 65nm dual core Xeon 5130?

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5LD2_Deluxe/overview/

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5LD2_Deluxe/specifications/

also do you think a 5130 is gonna be faster than Pentium D 915?

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Pentium_D/Intel-Pentium%20D%20915%20HH80553PG0724MN%20(BX80553915%20-%20BX80553915R).html

http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SLAGC.html


----------



## ronal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> @ronal
> 
> in 15+ years of building and repairing and maintaining numbers of computers across dozens of large businesses i have never seen once a motherboard that killed a cpu or ram,
> i have seen plenty of occasions where a power surge has taken out all of said items but never the board being responsible. i would certainly throw away that psu and never use it again. it may be intermittently dangerous or has suffered a massive spike/surge in which case again i would question its reliability and stability and safety.


I would hope its not the motherboard because its a beast of a board that overclocks like a champ but something seems to be ruining good running ram (frying it).


----------



## psyfy

quote ronal "I would hope its not the motherboard because its a beast of a board"
quote ronal "Motherboard - ASRock P45TS is going for $37 on ebay refurbished"

look at that money its really not a "BEAST" and i wouldnt be surprised if overclocking high on a asrock would kill anything over time.

i would definitively change the psu (and the mobo) and then the mobo after finding out it still frys chips, after that buy somthing that wasnt the cheepist option on the computer shop shelf that stated it could take "this chip" and OC`D.........sorry i used to work with a lot of asrock.............ughhhh i even tried owning one.

@ronal


----------



## ronal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> quote ronal "I would hope its not the motherboard because its a beast of a board"
> quote ronal "Motherboard - ASRock P45TS is going for $37 on ebay refurbished"
> 
> look at that money its really not a "BEAST" and i wouldnt be surprised if overclocking high on a asrock would kill anything over time.
> 
> i would definitively change the psu (and the mobo) and then the mobo after finding out it still frys chips, after that buy somthing that wasnt the cheepist option on the computer shop shelf that stated it could take "this chip" and OC`D.........sorry i used to work with a lot of asrock.............ughhhh i even tried owning one.
> 
> @ronal


Sorry for the confusion, my current mobo is the DFI Lanparty P35-T2RS that is causing ram issues. The ASRock P45TS is the one I'm thinking of replacing it with if the DFI is bad. I was also looking at the BIOSTAR TPOWER I45 mobo.


----------



## psyfy

if you realy realy like the mobo get the caps (capacitors) replaced around the ram and the cpu if you know of a good Technician , in your area, i did this for one of my old boards that became unstable after a surge, it fixed it it cost me £50 quid though.
used to suffer from not turning on somtimes first few times...power up and shut down...new psu etc....it was the caps being replaced that fixed it.


----------



## psyfy

as far as Asrock go ...i cant word this strongly enough...AVOID.

edit my teribibad boards to buy are as follows and this is by brand and not related to this post only in the fact that there generally terrible. some manufactures may be obsolete now but i will award crapness from 1 being the supreme dung lump upwards numerically till we reach a brand that's tolerable..

1 ecs they dont even use caps in there company name. these are the cheepist of boards useualy referenced off the last pisspoor revision of a bad sis or via or 965 chipset.

2 foxcon make reference boards for above and a lot of generic companys.

3 asrock. aopen or asus rejects reworked if i remember rightly..

4 aopen Hands down the biggist name to ever get away with delivering things that failed and yet managed to stay in high regards with the stuff that did work

5 anything with fatality on the label ... this wasnt a OC promotion this was a premonition for your hardware.

6 bio star- epox-DFI (sorry) never seen one that hasnt failed on a ram slot.....probably because there obsessed with pumping uv dye in every plastic part of the mobo so it glows, and then degrades.

7 msi ....just have a high return rate from new.

8 asus same reason as 7 just lesser.

9 gigabyte tested its likely to work on arrival.

10 intels own its going to work.


----------



## psyfy

i have no experience of nvidia chipsets and intel...i had enough with nforce 4 and dual opterons .


----------



## Shatser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> as far as Asrock go ...i cant word this strongly enough...AVOID.
> 
> 7 msi ....just have a high return rate from new.
> 
> .


What about their video cards (MSI) ? Looking to buy them used for a great price. But I assume it's not like it's going to die on me.


----------



## psyfy

hi

@Bogd4n

@psyfy
If it works, you've done a good job (I like the wallpaper also smile.gif ). Now show us something over 4 Ghz. smile.gif
Just noticed, haven't you applied to much thermal grease?

For me it wasn'y very difficult. Before I started I was thinking "man this is ****ty thing to do", but after all it was easier that I was expected to be.

@Bogd4n

"If it works, you've done a good job (I like the wallpaper also smile.gif ). Now show us something over 4 Ghz. smile.gif"

Challenge accepted


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> could i do the 771 mod to a P5LD2-Deluxe with a 65nm dual core Xeon 5130?
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5LD2_Deluxe/overview/
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5LD2_Deluxe/specifications/
> 
> also do you think a 5130 is gonna be faster than Pentium D 915?
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Pentium_D/Intel-Pentium%20D%20915%20HH80553PG0724MN%20(BX80553915%20-%20BX80553915R).html
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SLAGC.html


The P5LD2-Deluxe has a Intel 945P chipset and it seems the board doesn't support Core 2 CPUs at all. So I guess you should not even try to use a Core based Xeon in there.
Oh and the 945P only supports a max. FSB of 266MHz (1066 Quad) and the Xeon 5130 has 333MHz (1333 Quad).

And yes, a 5130 is way faster than a Pentium D 915. The Pentium-M (Banias and Dothan who are like the father of the Core series), the Core Duo (Yonah, like two Pentium-M cores) and finally the Core 2 series have a way better per clock performance.

@ronal
You really want to buy all that old stuff? A Xeon, a new mainboard and a new PSU and even RAM?
I do understand you that you don't want to spend a lot of money and wait for the next generation (or in that case even the Skylake generation after the next which is Broadwell). But the 771 to 775 MOD in my eyes and I guess in most of the others here is just a way to do a cheap upgrade of their old 775 PCs.
The PSU and memory is okay, you'll need that anyway. But I would only buy Socket 775 components if I get them really cheap. For about the same money you can get a used Socket 1155 board and a i3. That should be faster and need less power than a Core 2 Quad / Xeon at around 3GHz in most of the games and applications. And (depending on the board) you will have never features like SATA 6, USB 3.0 and so on.
And if you are lucky you may even find a cheap Socket 1155 Core i5 (any model) that is faster than a overclocked Core 2 Quad. Hell even if you buy it new a H81 board (~ 40 EUR) and a i3-4130 (~ 90 EUR) will be faster than a moderate overclocked Core 2 Quad / Xeon 54xx and you have new components with warranty and the possibility to upgrade even to a i7 and if you get a slightly better board (B85 chipset with 4 DIMM slots) even to 32GB memory.

@psyfy
I've been working with PCs for more than 22 years now and I came across a lot of mainboards from 286 AT computers up to today. Your opinion about these brands is comprehensible but I wouldn't summarize it that way.
ECS made very cheap boards and a lot of them were crap, that's right. But even they had some good and cheap ones. Yes you had troubles and compatibility issues sometimes but there were still some decent boards for low budget systems.
EpoX had some great boards. They build some Athlon, Pentium 3 and 4 boards with lots of features and some even had good overclocking abilities. But yes, a lot of their boards suffered the bad capacitors problem.
Oh and I have to disagree an ASRock. Yes back in the Athlon days they had cheap and sometimes rubbish boards, but some of them (like ECS) were cheap and good so a great buy for value systems. In the last few years they made themself a position right up there next to all the other bigger brands like ASUS, GigaByte and MSI. They now build some of the best overclocking boards and some cheaper ones with a lot of features and a lot bang for the buck.
AOpen was sometimes good, sometimes bad like you said.
And would you guessed it the major brands like ASUS, GigaByte, MSI, DFI, ABit aso. also sometimes had models that were lousy. Often it was the fault of the chipset or maybe a bad design but after all they still decided to bring these boards.

Oh and I have some bad experience with nVidia chipsets for Intel. The nForce 730i suffered the same problem as some Geforce cards and the first XBox (1) where the BGA chips lost contact due to thermal problems.


----------



## psyfy

so bucho we generally agree more than most on here...lol

and 4.02 ghz.....i resighn now...its a p35 ffs on ddr 3


----------



## psyfy

okay NOW im really done.


----------



## justafatboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> okay NOW im really done.


possible to give temperatures and voltage on full load and the cooler used? thanks


----------



## psyfy

@justafatboy its all there on my profile a catalog of pic`s, as per my ga-p35c-ds3r +2 on everything volt wise in ther bios and cpu at 1.4v


----------



## jadar

I got a Xeon X5460 today. I threw it in my Gigabyte GA-EP45T-UD3LR, but it didn't work. At first I thought maybe I had bent a pin, so I put my old CPU in it and it worked. So either my Xeon is bad, or my board doesn't have the microcodes. How risky would you say it would be to modify the BIOS and flash it? If i screwed that up, could I recover from that?


----------



## wanosd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadar*
> 
> I got a Xeon X5460 today. I threw it in my Gigabyte GA-EP45T-UD3LR, but it didn't work. At first I thought maybe I had bent a pin, so I put my old CPU in it and it worked. So either my Xeon is bad, or my board doesn't have the microcodes. How risky would you say it would be to modify the BIOS and flash it? If i screwed that up, could I recover from that?


1) About the "dead" CPU... do you have a buddy who has a socket 775 motherboard you can modify to test the CPU?
2) I bought quiet a few Xeons and one booted up the very first 2-3 seconds and as the "DVI detected" message came up on the top of the window, it froze and the top part horizontally where the DVI message showed up was totally whacked. I thought it was my video card and I reseated it and changed DVI ports to no avail. I then took off the CPU HSF and visually inspected it. No, all good. Placed it back in, wiggled it SLIGHTLY only, put the CPU HSF back on and it booted up fine. Worth a shot bud.
3) You can also unplug the power cable to the PSU, take out the CMOS battery and let it sit for a minute, and then put it back in and let it boot up default with the Xeon.
4) As for flashing, your guess is as good as mine.
5) Did you inspect the mod sticker?
6) CPU was placed in the correct orientation?


----------



## Shatser

@jadar, describe didn't work. Did it post, meaning did you at least get to the bios? Or just a blank screen. Try what wanosd said. But I bet very few buddies will let you operate on their sockets.

When I first did mine, mine at least posted to the bios but froze. I took out a stick of ram. And it turns out it worked. So try taking out sticks of ram, take out 1, then if that doesn't work. Put other one back in, and try taking out the other one.

I think mine would have worked without the microcodes, but not have the full features from what I read on this topic. But not 100% sure on that either. Even though I updated my microcodes, it wouldn't work until I took out a stick of ram.


----------



## davwman

I have a little issue with my p5k vanilla. No matter what I do in bios, when I save and exit, the thing powers down, restarts and then just hangs with no video. I then have to power down via the psu switch and restart. Once it restarts I get a message about bios time and date being incorrect. This continues no matter what. It's not the cmos battery, I tried two new ones. Is it related to bios settings or something more serious? I doubt it's the board, and from my understanding it could be ram voltage related. The funny thing is immediately after a successful bios flash it will reboot and I won't get this message


----------



## jadar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanosd*
> 
> 1) About the "dead" CPU... do you have a buddy who has a socket 775 motherboard you can modify to test the CPU?
> 2) I bought quiet a few Xeons and one booted up the very first 2-3 seconds and as the "DVI detected" message came up on the top of the window, it froze and the top part horizontally where the DVI message showed up was totally whacked. I thought it was my video card and I reseated it and changed DVI ports to no avail. I then took off the CPU HSF and visually inspected it. No, all good. Placed it back in, wiggled it SLIGHTLY only, put the CPU HSF back on and it booted up fine. Worth a shot bud.
> 3) You can also unplug the power cable to the PSU, take out the CMOS battery and let it sit for a minute, and then put it back in and let it boot up default with the Xeon.
> 4) As for flashing, your guess is as good as mine.
> 5) Did you inspect the mod sticker?
> 6) CPU was placed in the correct orientation?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatser*
> 
> @jadar, describe didn't work. Did it post, meaning did you at least get to the bios? Or just a blank screen. Try what wanosd said. But I bet very few buddies will let you operate on their sockets.
> 
> When I first did mine, it at least posted to the bios but froze. I took out a stick of ram. And it turns out it worked. So try taking out sticks of ram, take out 1, then if that doesn't work. Put other one back in, and try taking out the other one.
> 
> I think mine would have worked without the microcodes, but not have the full features from what I read on this topic. But not 100% sure on that either. Even though I updated my microcodes, it wouldn't work until I took out a stick of ram.


Ah, sorry. I meant to say something about that. With the Xeon in there, it power cycled every 2 seconds with a blank screen. I don't have a case speaker, so I don't know if it was making any sounds. It seemed like a good fit. The socket was trimmed pretty flush. I put the arrow facing the notch on the socket (the side that is not a right angle.) I reseated the processor 2 or 3 times. I put the Core2Duo back in it and it booted, so the MB still works.

I took out the CMOS battery, tried different sticks of RAM in 2 different slots one at a time, and tried a different cooler (I was told that might help.) Here are some images of the processor.


----------



## gagarin77

@davwman - was it like that from the start (before installing Xeon and flashing BIOS)? You may want to check what will happen on normal 775 CPU.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadar*
> 
> Ah, sorry. I meant to say something about that. With the Xeon in there, it power cycled every 2 seconds with a blank screen. I don't have a case speaker, so I don't know if it was making any sounds. It seemed like a good fit. The socket was trimmed pretty flush. I put the arrow facing the notch on the socket (the side that is not a right angle.) I reseated the processor 2 or 3 times. I put the Core2Duo back in it and it booted, so the MB still works.
> 
> I took out the CMOS battery, tried different sticks of RAM in 2 different slots one at a time, and tried a different cooler (I was told that might help.) Here are some images of the processor.


*Adapter is in the wrong place!*

check here

also clean CPU contacts with alcohol 95% strong because there are a lot of dirty ones


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @davwman - was it like that from the start (before installing Xeon and flashing BIOS)? You may want to check what will happen on normal 775 CPU.


That's the worst part. I haven't tried the xenon yet. I was prepping the board


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @davwman - was it like that from the start (before installing Xeon and flashing BIOS)? You may want to check what will happen on normal 775 CPU.


That's the worst part. I haven't tried the xenon yet. I was prepping the board


----------



## Shatser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> *Adapter is in the wrong place!*


Ahh yikes, his adapter isn't trimmed right either, no wonder why he put it on the wrong rows. There shouldn't be anything extra after V3.5. I have the same version.

By the way, is it normal for lands to have scratches on them? Also, I noticed mine had a couple of scratches on the lands. I think the pins scratch the lands. After you take it out repeatedly.


----------



## gagarin77

@davwman if I remember correctly it is your mobo and you have bought it as new one, but didn't used it, right? It's a long shot but maybe some contacts oxidized? Inspect CPU socket.
Also check the CMOS jumper is in the right place








If you suspect RAM try with only one module.

@Shatser
I had about 20 Xeons so far and there weren't any scratches. Some golden contacts had pin point marks like made by needle and this is ok, it's from socket pins.


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @davwman if I remember correctly it is your mobo and you have bought it as new one, but didn't used it, right? It's a long shot but maybe some contacts oxidized? Inspect CPU socket.
> Also check the CMOS jumper is in the right place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you suspect RAM try with only one module.
> 
> @Shatser
> I had about 20 Xeons so far and there weren't any scratches. Some golden contacts had pin point marks like made by needle and this is ok, it's from socket pins.


Socket pins are OK. The cmos jumper is weird. There are two jumpers on top of each other and I'm not sure what one is the clear bios pins


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Socket pins are OK. The cmos jumper is weird. There are two jumpers on top of each other and I'm not sure what one is the clear bios pins


the lower one, it should have CLRTC written near -> photo
From page 24 inside user's manual: jumper at Left + center = normal; center + right = CLR RTC RAM


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatser*
> 
> What about their video cards (MSI) ? Looking to buy them used for a great price. But I assume it's not like it's going to die on me.


they make great video cards. Top notch. I do avoid msi mobos after some known issues with vrms on a msi board I had. However the rma was fast with them.

I been using two msi power edition 660ti in sli for year with no issues at all.


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> @Bogd4n
> 
> "If it works, you've done a good job (I like the wallpaper also smile.gif ). Now show us something over 4 Ghz. smile.gif"
> 
> Challenge accepted


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> 
> 
> okay NOW im really done.


That's nice. What voltages did you used? (for CPU an NB)
If you plan to do more testing, put a fan on northbridge too.

I had to finish benchmarking my 5110 and I will get to work my L5420. Hope that I can get at least 4 Ghz, I mean, I will be dissapointed if I will not pass 4 Ghz.


----------



## jadar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> *Adapter is in the wrong place!*
> 
> check here
> 
> also clean CPU contacts with alcohol 95% strong because there are a lot of dirty ones


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatser*
> 
> Ahh yikes, his adapter isn't trimmed right either, no wonder why he put it on the wrong rows. There shouldn't be anything extra after V3.5. I have the same version.
> 
> By the way, is it normal for lands to have scratches on them? Also, I noticed mine had a couple of scratches on the lands. I think the pins scratch the lands. After you take it out repeatedly.


Ah, right. That is our problem. I'll try again tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## xrg9101

can anybody tell me how to use mmtools and mod my asus p5q deluxe with xeon x5450 that I have got working now many thanks


----------



## davwman

OK. Back to my no post cmos date and time error. I replaced the cmos battery, and the problem cleared. Now when I try to save and exit bios, the board powers down which is normal, but upon rebooting it just spins fans and doesn't post. Anyone have any ideas? This is all without my xeon in yet and just a regular old 775 CPU. Some signs point to ram incompatabilty, which could be because I'm using ocz platinums


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> OK. Back to my no post cmos date and time error. I replaced the cmos battery, and the problem cleared. Now when I try to save and exit bios, the board powers down which is normal, but upon rebooting it just spins fans and doesn't post. Anyone have any ideas? This is all without my xeon in yet and just a regular old 775 CPU. Some signs point to ram incompatabilty, which could be because I'm using ocz platinums


Increase RAM voltage by 0.2V and NB to 1.4V and try again. If it still doesn't work, try each stick on its own, could be bad RAM


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> OK. Back to my no post cmos date and time error. I replaced the cmos battery, and the problem cleared. Now when I try to save and exit bios, the board powers down which is normal, but upon rebooting it just spins fans and doesn't post. Anyone have any ideas? This is all without my xeon in yet and just a regular old 775 CPU. Some signs point to ram incompatabilty, which could be because I'm using ocz platinums
> 
> 
> 
> Increase RAM voltage by 0.2V and NB to 1.4V and try again. If it still doesn't work, try each stick on its own, could be bad RAM
Click to expand...

I didn't think about Northbridge. I'll give that a shot. I had ram at 2.1v and adjusted speed and timings individually. This sucks because my mod sticker is here and now this.


----------



## thesaltonsea

Hi,

im trying to put E5450 on Asrock P43DE, i've cut the two pins but the Xeon cpu is not getting in very good, its like half a millimeter above the socket and dont boot (it starts the fans, then stops them and then starts again but dont post). Any idea how to put it right ?


----------



## davwman

It's alive!!!!!!!














I have a lot to do still. But all I have to say is, this p5k booted right up no problem after upping the Northbridge to 1.4v with the xeon in it. I will keep the thread updated with results


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> It's alive!!!!!!! I have a lot to do still. But all I have to say is, this p5k booted right up no problem after upping the Northbridge to 1.4v with the xeon in it. I will keep the thread updated with results


And today I have received my Corsair AX860 PSU


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> OK. Back to my no post cmos date and time error. I replaced the cmos battery, and the problem cleared. Now when I try to save and exit bios, the board powers down which is normal, but upon rebooting it just spins fans and doesn't post. Anyone have any ideas? This is all without my xeon in yet and just a regular old 775 CPU. Some signs point to ram incompatabilty, which could be because I'm using ocz platinums
> 
> 
> 
> Increase RAM voltage by 0.2V and NB to 1.4V and try again. If it still doesn't work, try each stick on its own, could be bad RAM
Click to expand...

Thanks for the NB suggestion, Whether it helped or not. This thing is running rock solid! I just wish windows would finish installing updates so I can get this thing over clocked already.


----------



## davwman

Some old school sexiness


----------



## Bogd4n

Good job *davwman*. Water cooling...Nice. Now I want to see 4+ Ghz, voltages and temps.


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> Good job *davwman*. Water cooling...Nice. Now I want to see 4+ Ghz, voltages and temps.


Oh you will...you will... ;-)


----------



## Arxontas

[email protected] Gagarin. I had a look at it, the quality of your PSU is epic, really top notch. Seasonic OEM too.

@Davwman, np. Happy to help.


----------



## gagarin77

thx, now I'm waiting for Swiftech H220. I made a deal with the guy who sold me PSU. He is selling units from display at lower price. Some of them were not even unboxed and never used. He will get me one of those, but I will have to wait two weeks for the next shipment.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> thx, now I'm waiting for Swiftech H220. I made a deal with the guy who sold me PSU. He is selling units from display at lower price. Some of them were not even unboxed and never used. He will get me one of those, but I will have to wait two weeks for the next shipment.


that is the best way. i bought my psu from the same guy who sold me the gtx 780 here on ocn.

I believe he has more of these psu's.


----------



## davwman

Whats the normal idle temps for an x series xeon? x5460? I think i need a re-seat


----------



## gagarin77

idle is about 34-38C core temp (package temp may be a bit lower). Check if the program that you are using to monitor temperatures has TJ Max set to 85.


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> idle is about 34-38C core temp (package temp may be a bit lower). Check if the program that you are using to monitor temperatures has TJ Max set to 85.


Oh nice. I forgot about the tjmax. Also looks like vdroop mod needs to be done also. Bios is 1.35v on core and in windows I'm pulling 1.28v. Currently at 400 fsb X 9.5 with 1:1 ram at 800 mhz. Lots of testing to do


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> idle is about 34-38C core temp (package temp may be a bit lower). Check if the program that you are using to monitor temperatures has TJ Max set to 85.


TJ in core temp is 100. how do you change it?


----------



## ronovar

I Asus P5Q Deluxe + Xeon X5460 SLBBA witch is E0 Stepping. CPUID is 1067Ah According to this page:

http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SLBBA.html

So i insert Q9550 flashed P5Q Deluxe with this bios:

p5q-asus-deluxe-2301-patentman.zip 1158k .zip file
(http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/2550#post_21913887)

But MBO post with Q9550 but with Xeon X5460 does not post.. i insert Correctly adapter to X5460, and clear CMOS (Take out battery and do Clear CMOS) but MBO don't want to post with this xeon.

If someone can modify original BIOS from asus site for this mobo....i think i need microcodes for E0 Stepping....But maybe i im wrong...


----------



## gagarin77

@ronovar it should POST even on normal BIOS, so the problem is elsewhere. You may want to recheck socket modification and adapter. Here are few things that may help - Link.
There were also reported problems with RAM compatibility so try with only one module and insert it into last slot. What RAM are you using?


----------



## xrg9101

I have a p5q deluxe and have fitted an E5450 and sorted the bios out but I do not know how to post the *.rom on this site if you email me with a blank address I will try to send it to you [email protected]


----------



## thesaltonsea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thesaltonsea*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> im trying to put E5450 on Asrock P43DE, i've cut the two pins but the Xeon cpu is not getting in very good, its like half a millimeter above the socket and dont boot (it starts the fans, then stops them and then starts again but dont post). Any idea how to put it right ?








Any ideas ?


----------



## xrg9101

are you putting the gold arrow on the top of the cpu to the cut corner socket


----------



## Shatser

@thesaltonsea

When I did mine, I did notice it didn't exactly go far as down as my old processor (But mine at least posted). I think that might be normal, don't know how by much it was different. When I did mine, you should see an indentation like this on the adapter sticker, that might indicate it's going far down enough:

http://cdn.overclock.net/6/6b/6bec2c50_DSC01846.jpeg

If there is no indentation, maybe the cooler isn't pushing it down far enough. I'm not seeing an indentation on your sticker.

Maybe there is still left over stuff from the tab that's elevating it. Maybe there is a particle that is in the way.

I also wonder were you got your mod sticker, I haven't seen that version before.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> they make great video cards. Top notch. I do avoid msi mobos after some known issues with vrms on a msi board I had. However the rma was fast with them.
> 
> I been using two msi power edition 660ti in sli for year with no issues at all.


Ahh, thanks for the tip. I'm a little nervous about getting 2.1 video cards working in 1.1 slot in my MB. Someone said it will work in 1.1 as long as the cards firmware is updated but 1.0 might not work. And then someone said that their "Sapphire Card", or the company told them it wont work in their Version 1.0 motherboard. So I'm staying away from Sapphire. If they can't follow simple specs.

Another thing to concern myself. The card I'm looking at has this:
"a maximum combined +12 Volt continuous current rating of 20 Amps or greater."
And my power supply is 19 amps on the +12 volt rail.


----------



## apollo2013

Hello, I need a moded BIOS version F9 for a GIGABYTE GA-8I945P-G, the modded bios i would like to request also to include the microcodes list for xeon cpu x5460 so i can retrofit one,on my 775 also if the bios is too full to accept new microcodes, please delete all the other ones except intel pentium 4s Can you mod it for me with GIGABYTE?
the original version can be found here,http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=1906#bios, its an award bios v6 thats what awbedit.exe showed,please help me to install my new cpu and the bios to accept it,
-Manufacturer: Gigabyte
-Motherboard Model: GA-8i945p-g
-Bios revision: F9
-Bios Type: Award BIOS v6.00
-Bios Download Link: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=1906#bios
i did all the other bits i cut the litle plastic inserts all good but it dont post, also maybe the cooler is not pressing enough, but definately sure the bios just hasnt got the microcodes for the x5460 so please please if some one can mod my bios f9 so it can load the microcodes and boot my new x5460
thank you in advance and i admire you for the hard work you done so far:thumb:
kudos


----------



## xrg9101

I only just learnt how to do my p5q bios


----------



## xrg9101

this is what I use threw the bios utilities to stop the to unlock full cpu eroor

asus-p5q-up.zip 1186k .zip file


----------



## apollo2013

i see but yours is an ami bios and mine is award bios, what do you mean to extract your code and inject it to my bios?


----------



## apollo2013

and which microcode is the x5460 slanp ?


----------



## apollo2013

tb13
hi i posted a pm to you about my bios if u can inject the x5460 xeon microcodes, could you please do it so i can fit the xeon in to the 775 socket, my mobo is gigabyte ga-8i945p-g with award modular bios v6.000pg and right now is runniing f9 bios, should i upgrade to the f11 one or you can do it from the f9?let me know please,
thank you


----------



## davwman

Pencil modded the p5k and cpu core volts are fixed. No more vdroop. Sitting at 4ghz 421fsb at 1.3125 volts. This is a rough over clock to see if it would go up to 4ghz looks like a winner. I have to do a remount on cpu block and add a rad. My single 120 X 116 mm alphacool can't keep up with the watts.


----------



## GIGAFUN

I went and got myself an X5450, but no sticker yet dough. Is there anyone who`s willing to help me with the bios mod ????


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Set VTT 1.365 maximum. Never go above 1.365 VTT for any reason. You can safely set CPU PLL 1.60V, so I suggest you do it.
> 
> Ofc it will degrade at this voltage. The question is how fast.
> 
> Also, it will never hit 80C when gaming per core.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> Just got my L5420. Now I need some time to see what it can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ DeadSkull:
> I will not recomand you to keep it for daily use at that voltage. Just try to keep it at max. 1,3 V. And also lower the NB voltage. But if you're planning to bench than you can go up to 1,5V vcore or more with an appropiate cooling.


After little tuning I got slightly better voltages and clockspeeds. Honestly I have no idea why 1.36vtt and 1.44V mch core w/ 0.76 ref works. It shouldn't! I tested 448k to 4096k with 1.425V cpu core and it passed. Now testing 400k to 4096k with 1.41875V.

Prime95 is definitely overkill in this situation. If I just stuck to using OCCT stress test I can easily add another 50Mhz with same settings.

CPUz shows the correct clockspeeds; it's 480*9.5 so 4560.


----------



## apollo2013

So is there any guide yet on how to add the microcodes? how can someone help ,


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apollo2013*
> 
> So is there any guide yet on how to add the microcodes? how can someone help ,


just download your bios. Then download mm tool and the micro codes from op. The gui for mmtool is simple. I did it with out any guide or knowledge of it.


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *apollo2013*
> 
> So is there any guide yet on how to add the microcodes? how can someone help ,
> 
> 
> 
> just download your bios. Then download mm tool and the micro codes from op. The gui for mmtool is simple. I did it with out any guide or knowledge of it.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apollo2013*
> 
> So is there any guide yet on how to add the microcodes? how can someone help ,


It literally takes about 1 minute


----------



## apollo2013

hi and
thank you for the responses, i tried the mmtool i dont know if i did something wrong it says it cant open the f9 bios,it doesnt see them
its f9 file, so i tried with award bios editor to no luck since i dont really know how to use the awbedit,exe to inject code, so i tried the 7zip to extract the bin file from the bios but now what, i open it with modbin, it says its not an award bios, although awb edit reports its award modular v6.000pg
so what happens now i dont know i would just wish there was a way for someone that is so easy as you say please could you show some light and help by explaining or doint it or whatever tell me why all these easy ways dont work for me, really i am at my wits end, i see all the other friends here having a nice quad core xeon and i cant get to post mine,the good thing is that whenever i put the old pentium 4 dual core everything works,so i did not burn anything there thank the gods for that, i imagine my motherboard dont support the 1333 Mhz but in essence with overclocking the mobo from 1066 to 1333 its not going to be an issue if only it let me post and go to bios and adjust it , really i am in desperate mode here


----------



## apollo2013

hi
and thank you, where did you say to download the microcodes from op? who op? could you please show me? this is for wirerat, let me know please
thank you


----------



## wanosd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronovar*
> 
> I Asus P5Q Deluxe + Xeon X5460 SLBBA witch is E0 Stepping. CPUID is 1067Ah According to this page:
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SLBBA.html
> 
> So i insert Q9550 flashed P5Q Deluxe with this bios:
> 
> p5q-asus-deluxe-2301-patentman.zip 1158k .zip file
> (http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/2550#post_21913887)
> 
> But MBO post with Q9550 but with Xeon X5460 does not post.. i insert Correctly adapter to X5460, and clear CMOS (Take out battery and do Clear CMOS) but MBO don't want to post with this xeon.
> 
> If someone can modify original BIOS from asus site for this mobo....i think i need microcodes for E0 Stepping....But maybe i im wrong...


ronovar, I agree with gagarin77. My Asus PQL/EPU with latest stock BIOS is able to detect the X5460 just fine (multiple steppings). It prompts you to upgrade the BIOS, but it should still boot. Either the CPU is dead or you have something else going on. I'd suggest what gagarin77 was saying with using only 1 RAM stick. etc.

You can also boot with your regular CPU and lower RAM settings/speeds etc.


----------



## wanosd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadar*
> 
> Ah, sorry. I meant to say something about that. With the Xeon in there, it power cycled every 2 seconds with a blank screen. I don't have a case speaker, so I don't know if it was making any sounds. It seemed like a good fit. The socket was trimmed pretty flush. I put the arrow facing the notch on the socket (the side that is not a right angle.) I reseated the processor 2 or 3 times. I put the Core2Duo back in it and it booted, so the MB still works.
> 
> I took out the CMOS battery, tried different sticks of RAM in 2 different slots one at a time, and tried a different cooler (I was told that might help.) Here are some images of the processor.


Your mod sticker is wrong. It should move to the right by one row.


----------



## davwman

^^^yup that stocker needs to be trimmed and moved over


----------



## xrg9101

I have just looked a gigabytes site you have two bios updates try them before you put your xeon in the board and them try the xeon in after that they both have update cpu micro codes


----------



## AssassinWarlord

Hello there, i have a E5440 from an old Server. It runs great whit the mod sticker, testet Board: Gigabyte GA-G31m-S2L, and now on an ASRock P5B-DE.
now, problem is: the ASRock make an 0.1V VDroop, i set the deafult VCore in bios (Vid:1.225V) and it runs very unstable on the ASRock at default speed, CPU Z say it becams only 1.126V @ load, and 1,129V in idle state.
ok, no problem, so i push the vcore in bios to 1.35V, under CPUz it show me that it works with 1.25V - and it runs stable with light OC to 3.0Ghz.

but when i overclock to 3.2Ghz, it needs 1.35V real (1.45V @ bios) and on 3.4Ghz it needs 1.42V real (1.53V on bios)
i test it on the gigabyte board also, but same results (but without that heavy vdroop), the CPU needs massive vcore to run stable over 3 Ghz








i test also an other E5440 CPU from the same server (dual CPU server) - but same thing with bad oc ability.

both CPUs ar C0 Stepping... is this stepping here known as an bad oc cpu? or whats wrong wiht my cpus?


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apollo2013*
> 
> Hello, I need a moded BIOS version F9 for a GIGABYTE GA-8I945P-G, the modded bios i would like to request also to include the microcodes list for xeon cpu x5460 so i can retrofit one,on my 775 also if the bios is too full to accept new microcodes, please delete all the other ones except intel pentium 4s Can you mod it for me with GIGABYTE?
> the original version can be found here,http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=1906#bios, its an award bios v6 thats what awbedit.exe showed,please help me to install my new cpu and the bios to accept it,
> -Manufacturer: Gigabyte
> -Motherboard Model: GA-8i945p-g
> -Bios revision: F9
> -Bios Type: Award BIOS v6.00
> -Bios Download Link: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=1906#bios
> i did all the other bits i cut the litle plastic inserts all good but it dont post, also maybe the cooler is not pressing enough, but definately sure the bios just hasnt got the microcodes for the x5460 so please please if some one can mod my bios f9 so it can load the microcodes and boot my new x5460
> thank you in advance and i admire you for the hard work you done so far:thumb:
> kudos


You do know that your boards doesn't support any Core 2 CPUs, do you?
So what makes you think it will work with that X5460 ? (that's basically a slightly higher clocked Core 2 Quad Q9650 ... it would have been called Q9750 if there ever would have been a model with that specs)

And as you said your mainboard only supports 266MHz FSB and the 54xx Xeons all are 333MHz FSB. Even if your board can overclock, I am not sure that 333MHz can be achieved. And if it can be achieved with a dual core Pentium D that doesn't mean it could do the same with a quad core.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatser*
> 
> ...
> Ahh, thanks for the tip. I'm a little nervous about getting 2.1 video cards working in 1.1 slot in my MB. Someone said it will work in 1.1 as long as the cards firmware is updated but 1.0 might not work. And then someone said that their "Sapphire Card", or the company told them it wont work in their Version 1.0 motherboard. So I'm staying away from Sapphire. If they can't follow simple specs.
> 
> Another thing to concern myself. The card I'm looking at has this:
> "a maximum combined +12 Volt continuous current rating of 20 Amps or greater."
> And my power supply is 19 amps on the +12 volt rail.


What do you mean with "2.1 video card"?
You mean PCI-Express 2.1?
I've never heard about 2.1 ... only 1.0, 1.1, 2.0 and 3.0.
As far as I know all cards are downward compatible. So you could even put a PCI-Express 3.0 card in a 1.0 slot. There were only some very few boards that had compatibility issues but some of them got BIOS updates to get these incompatible cards working.

What card do you have in mind anyway?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatser*
> 
> @Bucho
> 
> Why don't I just overclock my 1gb stick to 333mhz? Wouldn't all I have to do is put my old processor in. Put the 1 GB PC2-4200 stick in. Go into bios MB tweaker. Change that to 333 or 400 mhz. Save, bios changes. Put my new processor back in, and see if it works? And if it doesn't work. I just take it out? Would that damage my parts? I wouldn't have to change the voltage right? Or would my system become unstable if I do that? But even that is the case. Why would people buy faster ram, if they can just overlock older ram? Maybe the ram needs to support it.


Uh and sorry for the late reply, I must have missed your post.
If your DDR2-533 1GB memory stick would work at 333MHz (DDR2-667) it would have booted up fine with the Xeon at the first try. If you want to find out what that stick is capable of you need to put in your old CPU (that runs at 266MHz FSB) and put only that 1GB DDR2-533 stick in there.
Then get memtest x86 ( HERE ) and burn that ISO or create a bootable USB stick.
Boot from it and check if the memory is fine (it should detect the chipset/CPU speed and memory speed and maybe even the timings). If it does at least one sucessful pass the memory should be fine.
Then change the memory speed in BIOS to DDR2-667 so that the chipset still runs the CPU at 266MHz FSB but ramps the memory up to 333MHz (DDR2-667). Also change the voltage for the memory (VDIMM or VMEM or whatever your BIOS calls it) from default that should be 1.8V to at least 2.0V. Even 2.1V should be a safe voltage every DDR2 memory should be capable of. Also (just to make sure) change the timings to 5-5-5 or maybe even 6-6-6 (CL-tRCD-tRP) and 18 or higher (tRAS).
If the system then doesn't post (even with 6-6-6-24 and 2.1 VDIMM) your memory can't be overclocked to DDR2-667. If it posts check with memtest and run at least 2-3 passes. If errors occur your memory can't be overclocked to DDR2-667.
If there are no errors in memtest try to boot windows and run maybe a Prime blend test or a game (yeah I know 1GB is pretty low, but just to see if it works). If it works you are good to go ...
Change your memory settings back to Auto/Default or DDR2-533 but keep the timings and VDIMM at the values above. Change CPU to Xeon and see if it works.


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AssassinWarlord*
> 
> Hello there, i have a E5440 from an old Server. It runs great whit the mod sticker, testet Board: Gigabyte GA-G31m-S2L, and now on an ASRock P5B-DE.
> now, problem is: the ASRock make an 0.1V VDroop, i set the deafult VCore in bios (Vid:1.225V) and it runs very unstable on the ASRock at default speed, CPU Z say it becams only 1.126V @ load, and 1,129V in idle state.
> ok, no problem, so i push the vcore in bios to 1.35V, under CPUz it show me that it works with 1.25V - and it runs stable with light OC to 3.0Ghz.
> 
> but when i overclock to 3.2Ghz, it needs 1.35V real (1.45V @ bios) and on 3.4Ghz it needs 1.42V real (1.53V on bios)
> i test it on the gigabyte board also, but same results (but without that heavy vdroop), the CPU needs massive vcore to run stable over 3 Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i test also an other E5440 CPU from the same server (dual CPU server) - but same thing with bad oc ability.
> 
> both CPUs ar C0 Stepping... is this stepping here known as an bad oc cpu? or whats wrong wiht my cpus?


Sometimes CPU-Z isn't quite accurate. Best way to find out exact CPU voltage is to use a DMM. Also, on Asrock board, enable LLC (Load Line Calibration) if you something like this in BIOS. This should reduce vdrop.

Test the CPU on Gigabyte board with the same settings that you used on Asrock. If the CPU needs the same voltage that means that the CPU isn't a very good one. Usualy the C0 stepping is said to be a bit bad for OC, but it's not necessary a rule.


----------



## davwman

So I thought my temps were crazy high, then I adjusted the TJ Max in real temp to 85 and the temps dropped 15 degrees. I was at around 500 idle and now at 36 with a small load on the cpu. Is it safe to assume this thing is actually running at 36 at 4ghz and 1.325v under water or is the old temp of 50 the real number


----------



## Shatser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucho*
> What do you mean with "2.1 video card"?
> You mean PCI-Express 2.1?
> I've never heard about 2.1 ... only 1.0, 1.1, 2.0 and 3.0.
> As far as I know all cards are downward compatible. So you could even put a PCI-Express 3.0 card in a 1.0 slot. There were only some very few boards that had compatibility issues but some of them got BIOS updates to get these incompatible cards working.
> .


Yes, I'm talking about PCI express versions. Why haven't you heard of 2.1? Every card I seem to try to buy might or most likely has 2.1. I'm aware 3.0 won't have any compatibility problems with 1.0, 1.1, 2.0, 2.1, 3.0. I'm just crossing all of my t's and dotting all of my i's. If manufacturer follows specs right, there should be no compatibility problems. But there was a guy selling his video card on craigslist.

"Sapphire Radeon R7 240 2GB"
Edit: actually this is a 3.0 card, don't know why a 3.0 card would have trouble with a 1.0 pci express slot.
But this is a 2.1 card: (Not saying I would buy this) (but it's 2.1)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102988
see specifications

And the manufacturer actually told him it wouldn't work on his computer with version 1.0, or version 1.1. Which makes me skeptical that I shouldn't buy cards with this particular brand or model. I wasn't going to buy this card inparticular, but the same brand and the same versions "2.1" come up on cards I do want to buy.

Then I further read or heard from other forums and topics. That Version 2.1 has problems that occur with 1.0. But will most likely work on version 1.1 with a firmware upgrade to the card. Maybe I'm being paranoid. But I'm just being careful.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucho*
> What card do you have in mind anyway?


Well, my particular price range is $25 for the video card and $25 for the PSU upgrade.

500 Watts Antec Power for $20 80 plus Bronze rated

Maybe a Radeon HD 6670 for $20 goes for $40 on ebay max in total after bidding

My current power supply is 300 watts rated with 19amps on the +12 rail. The thing is if I can get my hands on the power supply I could probably get a better video card. But don't want to shell out too much money right now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucho*
> .........If it posts check with memtest and run at least 2-3 passes. If errors occur your memory can't be overclocked to DDR2-667.
> If there are no errors in memtest try to boot windows and run maybe a Prime blend test or a game (yeah I know 1GB is pretty low, but just to see if it works). If it works you are good to go ...
> Change your memory settings back to Auto/Default or DDR2-533 but keep the timings and VDIMM at the values above. Change CPU to Xeon and see if it works.


Thanks for the information. One thing, shouldn't I just keep the memory to DDR2-667, before I try the new xeon? Not just the voltage settings?


----------



## davwman

Follow up to my last post about temps. If the fact of the matter is that when lowering the tj max from 100 to 85 adjusts the actual temperature reading of the cpu as well by lowering it 15 degrees. Then we've got a whole new ball game because I'm sitting at 35 c idle with 4ghz and 1.325v so there is more room for this thing to be overclocked


----------



## davwman

This thing is a monster. And that's coming from someone who downgraded from a 4770k. I thought I was going to need another rad But I guess not. Also just played bf3 on ultra at 1080 p and not one bit of lag anywhere.


----------



## rockit00

Congrats! The X5460 is one of the coolest overclocked Xeons I've ever owned. @psyfy: at 4.2GHz your X5460 is probably (possibly) running 15C cooler than your core temp is showing also!!!


----------



## davwman

I'm working on 423fsb right now. I'm going to need another rad to knock the temps down. My goal is 4.1ghz with the one radiator. I'll shoot for more once I get it. Also my ambient is 75f


----------



## davwman

Looks like I hit a ram wall. Anything over 423fsb which is around 846 mhz on the ram, the thing locks on boot


----------



## apollo2013

hi
to anyone saying including me ofcourse that my ga945p-g chipset cant support the 1333mhz here is another motherboard from gigabyte with the same 945p chipset that by default overclocking can accept 1333mhz processors
GA-945PL-S3P (rev. 6.6) is able to boot with Intel® Core™2 Duo supporting FSB 1333MHz (OC)
so how can i do mine think its the one above and to be able to accept the new clocking? how can i overclock mine to be able to boot to 1333 mhz processor?
looking forward to hearing from anyone to help me do that thing, thank you


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatser*
> 
> Yes, I'm talking about PCI express versions. Why haven't you heard of 2.1? Every card I seem to try to buy might or most likely has 2.1. I'm aware 3.0 won't have any compatibility problems with 1.0, 1.1, 2.0, 2.1, 3.0. I'm just crossing all of my t's and dotting all of my i's. If manufacturer follows specs right, there should be no compatibility problems. But there was a guy selling his video card on craigslist.
> 
> "Sapphire Radeon R7 240 2GB"
> Edit: actually this is a 3.0 card, don't know why a 3.0 card would have trouble with a 1.0 pci express slot.
> But this is a 2.1 card: (Not saying I would buy this) (but it's 2.1)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102988
> see specifications


Ah I see, I never noticed that a PCI-E 2.1 existed but it seems like the HD5xxx and 6xxx cards all are 2.1.
On the nVidia side there seem to only exist 2.0 cards (up to the 500 GeForce series) and 3.0 cards from the 600 series and up. (Not mentioning renamed card from older generations)

I don't think you will have problems running any of these cards on you mainboard. I've only seen some boards that may need a BIOS update for some cards and some really old mainboards that had some issues with never cards. But as far as I read about the 2.1 problem it seems that this is not a "2.1 doesn't work on 1.1 at all" thing but rather a "may have problems".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatser*
> 
> Well, my particular price range is $25 for the video card and $25 for the PSU upgrade.
> 
> 500 Watts Antec Power for $20 80 plus Bronze rated
> 
> Maybe a Radeon HD 6670 for $20 goes for $40 on ebay max in total after bidding
> 
> My current power supply is 300 watts rated with 19amps on the +12 rail. The thing is if I can get my hands on the power supply I could probably get a better video card. But don't want to shell out too much money right now.


Okay that's a pretty low budget to get a new GPU and PSU. But it seems you need both since your PSU will be too weak for a better card.
If you really can get these two (Antec 500W and HD6670 for that budget that's good then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatser*
> 
> Thanks for the information. One thing, shouldn't I just keep the memory to DDR2-667, before I try the new xeon? Not just the voltage settings?


It should reset this setting anyway when you insert new memory and a new CPU with a different FSB but this may help. The DDR2-533 setting sets the memory divider (with your old CPU) to 1:1. And if you insert the Xeon and this setting still kicks in it should run at DDR2-667 setting (333MHz FSB 1:1 to memory). And as I said try only with that older 1GB stick alone because you don't want to maybe get the other thing detected at DDR2-800 or some other timings that do not work for the old stick for sure.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apollo2013*
> 
> Hello, I need a moded BIOS version F9 for a GIGABYTE GA-8I945P-G, the modded bios i would like to request also to include the microcodes list for xeon cpu x5460 so i can retrofit one,on my 775 also if the bios is too full to accept new microcodes, please delete all the other ones except intel pentium 4s Can you mod it for me with GIGABYTE?
> the original version can be found here,http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=1906#bios, its an award bios v6 thats what awbedit.exe showed,please help me to install my new cpu and the bios to accept it,
> -Manufacturer: Gigabyte
> -Motherboard Model: GA-8i945p-g
> -Bios revision: F9
> -Bios Type: Award BIOS v6.00
> -Bios Download Link: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=1906#bios
> i did all the other bits i cut the litle plastic inserts all good but it dont post, also maybe the cooler is not pressing enough, but definately sure the bios just hasnt got the microcodes for the x5460 so please please if some one can mod my bios f9 so it can load the microcodes and boot my new x5460
> thank you in advance and i admire you for the hard work you done so far:thumb:
> kudos


99,9999% chance this mobo will not work with that Xeon. Chipset is too old. It can't even handle core 2 duo!
CPU support list
Whats more running a 65nm C2D and 45nm Quad are two different things.
BTW this is supposed to POST even without Xeon microcodes, BIOS is not at fault here, but if you want to try instructions are here -> Link


----------



## LuckySe7ens

I just ended up with an oem hp 775 setup, so if anyone is looking to offload an extra Xeon then I am in the market again.


----------



## psyfy

@davwman http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c5/c5d4b36e_hadenough.jpeg

your wall is what? thats on air... 75 ambient your northbridge is on fire reseat it and cool that mofo.


cpuz volts and temps

actual set as per the bios





first pic should have been this one


----------



## psyfy

@davman what nb cooler is that? i want one


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> @davman what nb cooler is that? i want one


my ambient air temp where the pc is sitting is 75F not the nb. nb is cool to the touch and the cooler is the thermalright hr05. they are old but still available. As far as my wall, im not sure what you are referring to. If you are talking about my ram wall that I posted about then, yes ive hit a ram overclock wall and cant seem to boot past anything over 4ghz or 420fsb which is 840mhz on the ram. Im not even close to the max on the asus p5k which easily handles 500fsb and i have an A stepping slbba x5460 which would overclock easily as well. my vcore is 1.325 and ram volts are 2.2v. I could bring the ram volts up but am out of time today.


----------



## psyfy

ram wall, your cpu could even go lower on the v.


----------



## jadar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanosd*
> 
> Your mod sticker is wrong. It should move to the right by one row.


Yay! Thanks for that. I really should have double checked before dropped it in. It works great. I'll post screenshots later. Currently Mavericks is acting really strangely, and I'm not sure why. But it works great in Windows. I was able to get it up to around 3.46GHz. I'm rather new to overclocking and I never increased the voltage.


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> ram wall, your cpu could even go lower on the v.


I tried again to post with 425fsb with ram at 850 and jacked the volts to 2.3 and it started loading windows then rebooted. Its definitely the ram because I couldnt even post with the ram at 850mhz and 2.2v. I have 8gbs of g skill pi 800mhz coming, but think I should have gone 1066mhz. the g skill should clock better than the ocz though. I cant even run 4 sticks of ocz platinum because they dont work with more than 2 sticks according to ocz.


----------



## rockit00

The X5460 and X3380 run into ram issues at 3.8 to 4GHz in my systems also, even g skill 1066!


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockit00*
> 
> The X5460 and X3380 run into ram issues at 3.8 to 4GHz in my systems also, even g skill 1066!


What kind of issues? As long as the ram can run above rated spec than it shouldn't matter. The only factor should be HOW much over spec.


----------



## rockit00

BSOD, Game Freeze, Failure to load windows, etc. I am casual overclocker. Been running the X3380 on the X38 and X48 for about 2 yrs. 8GB of Corsair XMS2 PC-6400, will run stable at 845 with 422 FSB forever. Anything over that and Chaos reigns. 8GB of G skill PC-8500 will run at 845-850 with 422 FSB for a day or two and then...Chaos reigns! I decided to settle for 4.0GHz for a stable 24/7 just to avoid the Chaos.


----------



## lupon

Hey all, I'm debating between the E5440 ($35) or X5460 ($50) for my ASUS P5Q Pro. Mainly OC capabilities because I'm only planning on light to medium gaming since I have a 9800GT, which will be a bottleneck, so I'm wondering if the possibly higher OC of the X5460 would even benefit me and be worth spending the extra $15. Also, how will either of these fare with the stock C2D E7300 cooler? I want to see how much I can get away with, at least with stock clocks, before plunking down another $30 for a better cooler.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lupon*
> 
> Hey all, I'm debating between the E5440 ($35) or X5460 ($50) for my ASUS P5Q Pro. Mainly OC capabilities because I'm only planning on light to medium gaming since I have a 9800GT, which will be a bottleneck, so I'm wondering if the possibly higher OC of the X5460 would even benefit me and be worth spending the extra $15. Also, how will either of these fare with the stock C2D E7300 cooler? I want to see how much I can get away with, at least with stock clocks, before plunking down another $30 for a better cooler.


If you plan to keep the rig and upgrade the gpu you might as well go for x5460 just so you don't have that nagging feeling of not getting the best. But personally e5440 will OC more than enough.


----------



## Vanquished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lupon*
> 
> Hey all, I'm debating between the E5440 ($35) or X5460 ($50) for my ASUS P5Q Pro. Mainly OC capabilities because I'm only planning on light to medium gaming since I have a 9800GT, which will be a bottleneck, so I'm wondering if the possibly higher OC of the X5460 would even benefit me and be worth spending the extra $15. Also, how will either of these fare with the stock C2D E7300 cooler? I want to see how much I can get away with, at least with stock clocks, before plunking down another $30 for a better cooler.


First off that stock cooler won't fair very well on an overclocked quad core so that's some money right there. I've got the e5440 and am running it at 3.2ghz for right now with good results. I've gotten it up to 3.6ghz and with some tweaking it would probably do 3.8-4.0 but my chipset needs better cooling etc.


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lupon*
> 
> Hey all, I'm debating between the E5440 ($35) or X5460 ($50) for my ASUS P5Q Pro. Mainly OC capabilities because I'm only planning on light to medium gaming since I have a 9800GT, which will be a bottleneck, so I'm wondering if the possibly higher OC of the X5460 would even benefit me and be worth spending the extra $15. Also, how will either of these fare with the stock C2D E7300 cooler? I want to see how much I can get away with, at least with stock clocks, before plunking down another $30 for a better cooler.


Since the P5Q Pro you have there is a pretty good board for overclocking I think you could push both models to a high overclocked speed. The X5460 should get up to 4GHz pretty easy but might need some more VCore to go further. The E5440 you should be able to push up to 3.6 or even higher without a lot of VCore but might not easily reach much more than 4.0 GHz.
It also depends on your memory. If you have average DDR2-800 RAM you should be able to overclock that to maybe 900 with a little more VDimm and loosened timings. If you have good / OC DDR2-800 RAM you may even reach about DDR2-1000. If you have DDR2-1066 RAM you should have no trouble at all.
You see the max. OC you can reach with your CPU also depends on your memory since the X5460 needs ~ 421MHz FSB to reach 4.0 GHz, thats DDR2-842 on the memory since the lowest memory speed you can have is the FSB.
On the E5440 you need about 470MHz FSB to reach 4.0GHz - that's already DDR2-940.

The stock cooler of the E7300 is pretty weak. Intel packed (and still does) it's boxed CPUs with different coolers. Lower TDP models like the Celeron or Pentiums have very small (low in height) aluminium only coolers. Moderate TDP models at least have a copper base and high TDP models have larger (in height) and more copper on the base. I think the cooler of the E7300 at least has a copper base but is low and thus only for lower TDP models.
So that boxed cooler of the E7300 will work on the Xeon, but it will get pretty hot if you overclock it. So maybe with mild OC that could work on the E5440 but for the X5460 you will need a better cooler if you want to overclock it properly.


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockit00*
> 
> BSOD, Game Freeze, Failure to load windows, etc. I am casual overclocker. Been running the X3380 on the X38 and X48 for about 2 yrs. 8GB of Corsair XMS2 PC-6400, will run stable at 845 with 422 FSB forever. Anything over that and Chaos reigns. 8GB of G skill PC-8500 will run at 845-850 with 422 FSB for a day or two and then...Chaos reigns! I decided to settle for 4.0GHz for a stable 24/7 just to avoid the Chaos.


since when? and why? this is the first im hearing of this


----------



## rockit00

This has nothing to do with faulty hardware. Has more to do with Overclocking skill level and hardware configuration. In my instance with TV tuners and WiFi cards and 8GB of memory installed and overclocked, I begin to have problems past the 4.0GHz mark. This is not to say that if I clean install windows and remove some hardware and tweak GTL refs and so on, I can't reach 4.2 to 4.5GHz on air. The QX9770, QX9650, X3380, X5470, X5460 begin to reach their limits on air in the 4.2-4.5GHz range. Skilled overclockers may get more on air and more on water. I just have found cool stable 24/7 gaming, movie watching, wi-fi card using, printing, and music listening to, works best for me at or below 4.0GHz! Which is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## davwman

@rockit00. There really isn't much to over clocking 775. What's weird is this x5460 e0 slbba I have went right up to 4ghz 421fsb no problem with 1.33v. I am using ocz 800mhz ram and from what I understand Asus boards are finicky with ram, period. If these gskills give me a problem than there is something else going on and any ram I run don't go over 840mhz. My other option is to find some 1066 ddr2 and run it under its rated spec 1:1, which is what I have now. As far as performance, you are right, a 4ghz Xeon on 5-7 yr old hardware is nothing to sneeze at. It plays bf3 seamlessly with my gtx760 and that's all I could ask. Of course getting beyond 4ghz and being water cooled would be much nicer, I can live with it with it. We shall see.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Asus boards are finicky with ram, period


Not at all. It's just that P35 low end board you have got. I told you that P35 sucks.

Here's a screenshot from my ASUS P5Q Deluxe and G.SKILL DDR2-1100 MHz Extreme Performance memory over clocked to 1150 MHz:



Motherboard: ASUS P5Q Deluxe, Intel P45 Express Eaglelake Chipset.
RAM: G.SKILL Trident Extreme Performance Memory, DDR2-1100, PC2-8800, F2-8800CL5D-4GBPI
CPU: Intel Core 2 Extreme [email protected] MHz.

If you want to see just how much P35 boards suck, download EVEREST, run a memory benchmark, and then compare your results with mine.

For the record and even more interesting, is the fact that I had ALL FOUR SLOTS POPULATED and EIGHT GIGABYTE RAM TOTAL on my old system, and still I managed to overclock my G.SKILL RAM to 1150 MHz.


----------



## justafatboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> What's weird is this x5460 e0 slbba I have went right up to 4ghz 421fsb no problem with 1.33v.


there's nothing to be proud of. you could do higher fsb with an e0 x5460 at 1.33v


----------



## rockit00

No offense, I didn't know yoy were using a P35! My Abit IP35 vanilla was a good motherboard. When the E8600 came out I replaced my E8500 with it. I never found a bios that would even allow me to install the E8600! Considering what you've done with yours, ...don't SNEEZE!


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Asus boards are finicky with ram, period
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. It's just that P35 low end board you have got. I told you that P35 sucks.
> 
> Here's a screenshot from my ASUS P5Q Deluxe and G.SKILL DDR2-1100 MHz Extreme Performance memory over clocked to 1150 MHz:
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard: ASUS P5Q Deluxe, Intel P45 Express Eaglelake Chipset.
> RAM: G.SKILL Trident Extreme Performance Memory, DDR2-1100, PC2-8800, F2-8800CL5D-4GBPI
> CPU: Intel Core 2 Extreme [email protected] MHz.
> 
> If you want to see just how much P35 boards suck, download EVEREST, run a memory benchmark, and then compare your results with mine.
> 
> For the record and even more interesting, is the fact that I had ALL FOUR SLOTS POPULATED and EIGHT GIGABYTE RAM TOTAL on my old system, and still I managed to overclock my G.SKILL RAM to 1150 MHz.
Click to expand...

I seriously doubt the p35 is limiting my ram overclock to 40mhz on ram. This board wants more and I plan on getting it. If im wrong than im wrong. also someone had this board up to 600+fsb and 500fsb is a pretty normal overclock. I seriously suspect the ocz ram is at fault


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justafatboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> What's weird is this x5460 e0 slbba I have went right up to 4ghz 421fsb no problem with 1.33v.
> 
> 
> 
> there's nothing to be proud of. you could do higher fsb with an e0 x5460 at 1.33v
Click to expand...

Trust me I know, my ram doesnt like anything over 40mhz overclocked


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> I seriously doubt the p35 is limiting my ram overclock to 40mhz on ram. This board wants more and I plan on getting it. If im wrong than im wrong. also someone had this board up to 600+fsb and 500fsb is a pretty normal overclock. I seriously suspect the ocz ram is at fault


500 MHz FSB is unattainable on P35's except by extreme overclockers using extra gear, and 600 FSB is absolutely impossible.

You will be lucky if you reach 450 MHz FSB.

Be careful lest you end up spending more on a dead platform than you'd spend buying an i3 Haswell and an H87 motherboard.


----------



## davwman

Again, im still confused. Everything ive read about the p35 asus p5k has pointed to 450 and beyond. Im looking for around 442 x 9.5 to get 4.2ghz which would put my ram at 884mhz. Dont get me wrong 4ghz quad core on this platform allowing me to play bf3 on ultra with my gtx760 has put a smile on my face. Remember ive had a z87 with a 4770k that was capable of 4.6ghz 24/7 stable. The reason I got rid of it was because It was overkill for my limited use and I see no noticeable difference in frame rate or playability.


----------



## davwman

Im not looking for 600fsb but here you go.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?144840-Asus-P5K-Vanilla-150-broke-Fsb-600-Stable-!!


----------



## Dseven

Hi, i've recently bought a L5420 to try this mmod over my ASUS P5QL-SE and im not get along that well. It boots after the warning to update my BIOS drivers but it takes an eternity to do so and the system is just crazy slow: So i started by updating the BIOS - didnt work
Then inserting the new microcodes into the BIOS and removing the old ones - Got the warning message resolved but its as slow as it was
So does anyone knows if it possible to get it to work and/or how can i possibly solve this?
Could the CPU be defected?


----------



## apoxapox

Hello, Friends. I have some trouble with my Xeon L5420 and Asus P5E-V HDMI motherboard. Then i start with E8400 it's work fine, then i start with L5420 it's only black screen and nothing start. On other motherboard this processor work fine. Can u do work bios for this motherboard? Thank you!
Link for original latest bios http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5E-V_HDMI/P5E-V-ASUS-HDMI-0802.zip
I try different bios...


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Im not looking for 600fsb but here you go.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?144840-Asus-P5K-Vanilla-150-broke-Fsb-600-Stable-!!


These CPUZ results were invalid and have been removed, which means the user you quote cheated.

Here's what these links point too if you follow them:



Like I said, 600 MHz FSB (2400 MHz effective clock) is impossible on the P35.


----------



## xrg9101

hello I a newbie and I have commented on this subject before after looking at different things to do with 771 to 775 conversion I was wondering if my asus p5q deluxe (which asus say is 1600mhz if the board would take the intel x5482 3.2 or x5492 3.4 preferred I only play one game I have an intel x5450 1333mhz in it now your advice would be grateful


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> 500 MHz FSB is unattainable on P35's except by extreme overclockers using extra gear, and 600 FSB is absolutely impossible.
> 
> You will be lucky if you reach 450 MHz FSB.
> 
> Be careful lest you end up spending more on a dead platform than you'd spend buying an i3 Haswell and an H87 motherboard.


Nah, even low end P35 can get 500, [email protected] on IP35-E and I wasn't even trying to push, just wanted 4G.


----------



## xrg9101

asus-p5q-up.zip 1183k .zip file
 I used this on my p5q and it got rid of the bios update warning but it is for the p5q


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrg9101*
> 
> hello I a newbie and I have commented on this subject before after looking at different things to do with 771 to 775 conversion I was wondering if my asus p5q deluxe (which asus say is 1600mhz if the board would take the intel x5482 3.2 or x5492 3.4 preferred I only play one game I have an intel x5450 1333mhz in it now your advice would be grateful


Why don't you just set your x5450 to 1600mhz? The x5482 and 5492 have lower multipliers.


----------



## xrg9101

will it run at that intel spec is 1333


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Nah, even low end P35 can get 500, [email protected] on IP35-E and I wasn't even trying to push, just wanted 4G.


This is false.

Back in 2008, 500 MHz FSB speeds begun to be widely attainable with the introduction of the P45. Even some low-end P45 boards were unstable at 500 MHz FSB. Stable operation of a P35 at 500 MHz should be almost impossible and it would require such ridiculously high voltages to achieve that it would degrade your motherboard relatively fast in addition to producing ridiculously high amounts of heat.

As always, caveat emptor & "you get what you pay for bro".


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> These CPUZ results were invalid and have been removed, which means the user you quote cheated.
> 
> Here's what these links point too if you follow them:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, 600 MHz FSB (2400 MHz effective clock) is impossible on the P35.


That's because they are old links. It's not hard to figure out the working links:

http://valid.canardpc.com/199298

http://valid.canardpc.com/199299


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrg9101*
> 
> will it run at that intel spec is 1333


If you are modding your cpu sockets, you are not going to run your cpu at intel spec now are you?


----------



## xrg9101

I have modified the socket but I cant afford to blow cpu its out of my super micro x7dwn+ that I built to play games on it had two X5450 in it so I have borrowed one until I buy another one that's why am asking about the the cpus


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrg9101*
> 
> I have modified the socket but I cant afford to blow cpu its out of my super micro x7dwn+ that I built to play games on it had two X5450 in it so I have borrowed one until I buy another one that's why am asking about the the cpus


You are better off getting cheaper 1333fsb xeons and overclock them because they have higher multipliers and are more compatible not to mention cheaper.


----------



## xrg9101

ok thanks I will look for 3.16 and play with that then


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> That's because they are old links. It's not hard to figure out the working links:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/199298
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/199299


I am 100% sure that the links above come from a user who cheated. Such FSB speeds are 100% impossible, not only on the P35 but on the P45 as well.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> I am 100% sure that the links above come from a user who cheated. Such FSB speeds are 100% impossible, not only on the P35 but on the P45 as well.


I think the main problem is not many cpus can run at 600 fsb either, so it's hard to tell whether the chipset or cpu is the limiting factor.


----------



## davwman

@arxontas, I just installed 4gbs of gskill pi and upped fsb to 425 and ram is sitting at 850mhz. So my theory of my ocz ram being the limiting factor was correct. Im now in windows with 425fsb and shooting for more.

And it allowed me to get 5 more on the fsb and thats it. so for now this is the best im going to get. So is it the board or some other setting that is allowing windows to boot then to immediately reboot or is it the board? with the ocz I could only go up to 420 fsb and with the g skill 425fsb


----------



## Arxontas

"GSKILL PI" is not helpful at all. I am not a prophet.

Post a CPUZ screenshot with the memory timings and corresponding voltage and then we will see.


----------



## davwman

i did post a screen shot above voltage is 1.95v on ram. But my quest is over 420 is my limit. its not game stable above 420. I was wrong or at least I was shot down assuming it would go over 420 fsb. Whatever. I am currently looking at getting a brand new 780i from a friend. the p5k does well, but this cpu wants to give more than the p5k can handle. thanks for the help and advice. Anyone want to buy a 1 week used p5k heavily modded with heatsinks and northbridge cooling? remember the bios is already modded to work


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> i did post a screen shot above voltage is 1.95v on ram.


OMG, I think there is something wrong with my English.

Please. post. a screenshot. of. your. RAM. timings. and. voltages.

Example:



*** is wrong with my English?


----------



## rockit00

@davwman: If I recall the P35 chipset across all brands was known for double boot issue.


----------



## davwman

@arxontas,



I thought I had them posted. I uploaded the wrong screenshot.


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Im not looking for 600fsb but here you go.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?144840-Asus-P5K-Vanilla-150-broke-Fsb-600-Stable-!!


About the max. FSB a P35 can reach ... you do know that this was achieved with a dual core? A quad core stresses the northbridge way more. So maybe you can reach 500 MHz FSB with a Core2Duo but are stuck at 400-450 with a Core2Quad.

@davwman
You may want to loosen the timings, just to make sure this isn't holding the memory back.
So set it to 5-5-5-15 (maybe even 6-6-6-18 but your memory should be able to handle 5-5-5 even up at 900+ speeds), voltage to 2.0 or 2.1.
What strap are you on? 400? If not set it to 400. If you are at 400 you may try 333 too, that should have tighter timings tho so it may not help.
Set PCI-E frequency to 101 ... some time ago some boards had issues when overclocked and ran different PCI-E speeds.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> @arxontas
> 
> I thought I had them posted. I uploaded the wrong screenshot.


Ok. You have got 800 MHz RAM, this is the problem. For high perf DDR2 S775 systems, you want to get at least 1066 MHz RAM (i.e. DDR2-1066, PC2-8500). Ideally, you want DDR2-1200 MHZ RAM for max performance.

Now:

Try DRAM Voltage 2.25 Volts and see how high you can go.

Also, set your timings to 5-5-5-15 as Bucho said.

There is no way in hell any DDR2-RAM will run around 1000 MHz with 4 CAS LATENCY. Your RAM is set to an impossibly tight CAS LATENCY, therefore it cannot overclock much.


----------



## davwman

I know the quad stresses northbridge more. Im set at 400 strap, with 5 5 5 15, 2v on ram and pcie frequency was setbto 101. My nb voltage is at 1.4. No matter what I set over 420fsb, the board doesnt like. Now if I went with a better chipset, say 780i or p45, would I still have this issue? I know arxontas said p35 doesnt do well at higher fsb, which I did end up at 4ghz or 420fsb, so im not too disappointed, but would like to see upwards of 4.2ghz and beyond.


----------



## davwman

@ arxontas. Im running ram at 5 5 5 15 840mhz with 2v which is already .1v over spec. anything over 420fsb the board doesnt like. Do think its the boards fsb? Im starting to lean towards fsb considering my ocz did the same thing


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> @ arxontas. Im running ram at 5 5 5 15 840mhz with 2v which is already .1v over spec. anything over 420fsb the board doesnt like. Do think its the boards fsb? Im starting to lean towards fsb considering my ocz did the same thing


Set your DRAM voltage to 2.25V and see how high your RAM can go.

If your RAM cannot overclock more than 840 MHZ at 2.25V, then it means that your RAM is to blame.

We don't know for sure if your board is at fault here. I could only say that for sure if you had 1066 MHz RAM.

Don't worry, DDR2 RAM will not be damaged at 2.2V. I ran my G.SKILL Trident at 2.2 V and it was rated at 1.8V.











As shown above, DDR2 can work at 2.2V 24/7 with np's.

Edit: 666th post. Abrenuntias satanae? . Abrenuntio-Απεταξάμην.


----------



## gagarin77

@davwman you should check with lowered multiplier. I had one X5460 C0 that was degraded and was not going above 420 with multi 9,5 and 460 with multi 9.


----------



## davwman

Arxontas, thanks for the suggestions, ill give it a go tomorrow. Im leaving for work and out of time to play. Gagarin that could be also. Looks like ive got a few things to try, but I am running out of options. If its not the ram and not the cpu then looks like I might try a different board. Again im only looking for 4.2ghz or 440fsb and ill be very happy with this e0 A stepping x5460


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> 500 MHz FSB is unattainable on P35's except by extreme overclockers using extra gear, and 600 FSB is absolutely impossible.
> 
> You will be lucky if you reach 450 MHz FSB.
> 
> Be careful lest you end up spending more on a dead platform than you'd spend buying an i3 Haswell and an H87 motherboard.


I am missing something?...
These are all P35 based motherboards...just a quick search on hwbot. I think you are a little wrong, sir.













*@davwan*:
try what *gagarin* said. Sometimes the CPU is reaching it's max frequency before hitting the maximum FSB. So try a lower multi (9x, 8x) and you might have a surprize.
For example I was in a challenge with some guys using an Pentium E2140. Some of them had problem with 7x multi even at 300 Mhz FSB. With 6x or 8x multi no problem.
Also, CPU, NB and RAM voltages are not the only ones that you should change. There are some other volatges that you need to tweak. I don't know exactly whitch one you should change also, but on my Gigabyte I have some voltages like _"CPU Termination, DRAM Termination, MCH Termination"_ that sometimes need to be change instead of leaving them on Auto.

Hope you understand my crappy English.


----------



## davwman

@bogdfn, ill play around. If my cpu has degradation then that could be the culprit. However I just found a brand new x5460 slbba pulled from an unused rack server on ebay for $47. Ill give that a shot and see if its still has the same issue.


----------



## davwman

Im really thinking this poor x5460 has seen better days, unfortunately not with me. Ive been reading about the asus p5k handling ram overclocks 1200+ with more a more reasonable 500fsb and below. The poor motherboard reboots like it is experiencing bad cpu overclocks. Ive had a few bsods with failures related to cpu overclocks as well. Hopefully this new x5460 allows a better overclock. Also any vcore under 1.3375 volts causes failure in intel burn test. With any luck its just the cpu and not the motherboard causing issues. Like I said in a prior post, I cant see a small oc of 40+mhz on my ram causing these issues.


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> I am missing something?...
> These are all P35 based motherboards...just a quick search on hwbot. I think you are a little wrong, sir.


These are all Dual Cores. Show me one with a Quad (any model).


----------



## davwman

Bucho, what chipset would provide better quad overclocks? P45 or nvidia 780i?


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Bucho, what chipset would provide better quad overclocks? P45 or nvidia 780i?


Get an ASUS P5Q Deluxe, my old board. Guaranteed 500 MHz FSB with a C2Q. Ofc, you also need RAM that can play along too, i.e. 1066 MHz at least.


----------



## davwman

Arxontas, it will be my last resort. If after trying some other things doesnt work ill go with the p5q deluxe


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Bucho, what chipset would provide better quad overclocks? P45 or nvidia 780i?


This one is mine. Only one quad tested so far. More to come.








http://hwbot.org/submission/2361174_bogd4n_cpu_frequency_core_2_q9400_(2.66ghz)_4256_mhz

Sent from Acer S500


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucho*
> 
> These are all Dual Cores. Show me one with a Quad (any model).


I thought that we were talking about P35 and FSB 500+ in general. My bad.
Anyway:
http://hwbot.org/submission/2252501_woomack_reference_clock_p5k_ws_534.98_mhz
http://hwbot.org/submission/2315216_u22_reference_clock_blitz_formula_(special_edition)_510.04_mhz









Still, P45 and X48 are way better than P35 in terms of FSB speed.


----------



## davwman

I need to know about 780i or even 790i. Obviously the 790 I would get great results. But should I even bother with the nvidia chipsets


----------



## ganachain

Has someone added the microcodes to the A15 BIOS for a Dell Optiplex 780 using an X3363? I'm getting a "processor not supported" and it will boot only once into windows.


----------



## EGiNLi

Hello everyone

For a long time I've been watching forum

Eventually I wanted to use cpu xeon

Motherboard=Asus P5G41T-M-LX

Cpu-Intel xeon E5472

I've got it all (Mod sticker and Lets start with the motherboard. First located the two CPU guides in the CPU socket OK No problem

Bios default and start pc I'm getting a message during bootup telling me to update my bios (my bios last 1101 ?)

And Bios external clock speed 400 multiplier 7,5 OK F10 save start windows OMG external clock speed 333 multiplier 6 ?

I dare say. I need bios microcodes

all night, could not find it in the forum







Please could you help sampling would be helpful if:thumb:

Thank you

Edit ....So sorry bad english


----------



## zogthegreat

Hi everyone,

I hope I don't get in trouble for cross posting. I am searching for the forum moderators contact to remove my other post, but I have not yet found it. If any one knows it, please let me know.

I am follow the instructions found here:http://donovan6000.blogspot.ru/2013/06/insyde-bios-modding-cpu-microcodes.html , before modding the BIOS on my Gigabyte GA-G41MT-S2PT, (some silly suggestion about knowing what I am doing







). I am having a problem with finding the microcode to modify my BIOS with. I have downloaded the Linux microcodes from Intel along with the microcodes supplied at the beginning of this forum, but I cannot find a matching microcode for my CPU. I have a Xeon X5450 E0 with a CPUID revision 000167Ah. Here is a screen shot from Aida64:



and CPU-Z



Any suggestions where I can find the proper microcodes?

Thanks

zog


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganachain*
> 
> Has someone added the microcodes to the A15 BIOS for a Dell Optiplex 780 using an X3363? I'm getting a "processor not supported" and it will boot only once into windows.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EGiNLi*
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> I dare say. I need bios microcodes
> all night, could not find it in the forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please could you help sampling would be helpful if:thumb:
> Thank you


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zogthegreat*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> Any suggestions where I can find the proper microcodes?
> Thanks
> zog


Instructions on patching BIOS and microcodes can be found here -> Link


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucho*
> 
> These are all Dual Cores. Show me one with a Quad (any model).




Well it's not 500mhz, but I didn't really try to push it either, and ip-35e isn't exactly high end p35.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's not 500mhz, but I didn't really try to push it either, and ip-35e isn't exactly high end p35.


You didn't really try to push it b/c it won't do 500 MHz FSB, and you achieved your present OC applying ridiculous levels of CPU PLL and NB voltage which are slowly degrading your chipset as we speak. In addition, you have just bought yourself a heater as the heat that P35 produces at 471 FSB is probably sufficient to healt half the room you are in.

I really doubt that PC is prime stable too and due to the heat it produces, probably not sustainable 24/7 unless one does not mind the heat.

Now download EVEREST and post a memory benchmark, if your PC won't bluescreen that is.

It will be fun to see just how inferior is the P35 chipset versus the P45 in terms of northbridge access/latency/memory performance, which ofc means less FPS in gaming.



*Below: Gigafail GA-P35-DS4 (Intel P35) above ASUS P5Q Deluxe (Intel P45 )
*


----------



## zorgbaf

Just replaced my Core 2 Duo E6420 by a Xeon E5450 on my P5B Deluxe.

Quite a nice bump in performance









Before:


After:


BIOS modded before installing the Xeon. Followed the instructions on this topic. I just had to remove unused/old microcode to be able to install all Xeon microcodes.

Started fine on first try







(except I forgot to plug the CPU FAN







) I had to load bios default settings to get all cores working, otherwise only 2 cores recognized.

Operation successfull. Thanks guys!!!

Now I need to check my PCI Wifi card that doesn't work anymore. I removed it during install of the Xeon, so i probably messed up the install or something.

ZB


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Bucho, what chipset would provide better quad overclocks? P45 or nvidia 780i?


I would say a P45 is better than the nVidia 780i/790i. The nVidia chipsets aren't bad and do overclock pretty good but it seems like the P45 performs better at the same clock speed. Maybe the memory controller is better. A while ago somebody with a EVGA 780i ? I think posted some results and benchmarks and got his Xeon above 4 GHz, but compareable benches with a P45 chipset got higher scores.

Like Arxontas said good boards are the ASUS P5Q series (Pro, -E, -Deluxe, -Premium) as well as the P5Q3 (DDR3) or P5QC (DDR2 and DDR3) as well as the last models of them the P5Q Turbo / Pro Turbo. You may want to stay away of the models with L in the name, these are the P43 chipset ones. They aren't bad but don't overclock that good.
Oh and the "SE" models are budget versions that aren't bad but I would not count on them to hit the highes OC frequencies.

Gigabyte has the EP45 series, especially the UD3 models are great. The UD3R, UD3P and USB3P and the EXTREME are the best models that are known for very high FSB speeds on dual and quad cores. The ones with "T" (EP45T) have DDR3 memory and do also exist as these UD3R, UD3P, USB3P and EXTREME models.

DFI also has some better P45 boards, the DK P45-T2RS / Plus (DDR2) and T3RS (DDR3). They are a little pain in the ass to overclock and get them stable but are very capable.

MSI has the P45 Platinum (P45D3 for DDR3) boards but I don't know how well they overclock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> This one is mine. Only one quad tested so far. More to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2361174_bogd4n_cpu_frequency_core_2_q9400_(2.66ghz)_4256_mhz
> 
> Sent from Acer S500


Yes ... that's one of the great GigaByte boards the GA-EP45T-UD3P.
Nice result!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> I thought that we were talking about P35 and FSB 500+ in general. My bad.
> Anyway:
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2252501_woomack_reference_clock_p5k_ws_534.98_mhz
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2315216_u22_reference_clock_blitz_formula_(special_edition)_510.04_mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, P45 and X48 are way better than P35 in terms of FSB speed.


The whole debate only started because of Davwman not being able to push his board past ~ 425MHz FSB and it may be because of the P35 chipset.
I know that the P35 chipsets were great overclockers when it comes to dual cores. But then even some of the old P965 chipset boards also overclocked dual cores at 400 to even 500MHz FSB.

The two links are made with very premium P35 boards, the ASUS Blitz Formula Special Edition (that has water cooling block on the chipset) and the ASUS P5K WS. And both only with two memory modules (2 x 1GB) attached. And I don't even wanna know how much volts on the chipset.
But yes, it seems not to be impossible but very hard to achieve.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's not 500mhz, but I didn't really try to push it either, and ip-35e isn't exactly high end p35.


That's a pretty good overclock for that ABit board. How many memory modules do you have in there?


----------



## psyfy

okay guys with p35`s and x5460`s my brethren i have a favor to ask, now as you may or may have not seen i can clock prime stable running other benchmarks and watch a vidio @ 4.2ghz till the cows come home, however i am experiencing what i can only describe as ram hook type errata, i`l give you an example one game works beautifully another throws up in-game garbage and eventually crashes, i can stream video and browse sites fine but once in a while it will just browser crash, tried on fresh installs same thing, i have tried every voltage combination and ram setup imaginable on this ga-p35c-ds3r. so my favor is would someone be willing to try the game tribes ascend by hirez studios its about a 3gb dl (sorry) and join any server, if it lets you join let me know, (the game runs even training mode but try and join a server and it will hang) this game use`s some heavy physx and i believe this is triggering the crash, but my problem is it works fine on my q6600 in the same rig with nothing changed.
the erata i am experiencing on this x5460 happens at stock speeds and oc`d alike.????????

any idea`s also welcomed but if some one could try ^^^^^that then i would be very appreciative.


----------



## Vanquished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> okay guys with p35`s and x5460`s my brethren i have a favor to ask, now as you may or may have not seen i can clock prime stable running other benchmarks and watch a vidio @ 4.2ghz till the cows come home, however i am experiencing what i can only describe as ram hook type errata, i`l give you an example one game works beautifully another throws up in-game garbage and eventually crashes, i can stream video and browse sites fine but once in a while it will just browser crash, tried on fresh installs same thing, i have tried every voltage combination and ram setup imaginable on this ga-p35c-ds3r. so my favor is would someone be willing to try the game tribes ascend by hirez studios its about a 3gb dl (sorry) and join any server, if it lets you join let me know, (the game runs even training mode but try and join a server and it will hang) this game use`s some heavy physx and i believe this is triggering the crash, but my problem is it works fine on my q6600 in the same rig with nothing changed.
> the erata i am experiencing on this x5460 happens at stock speeds and oc`d alike.????????
> 
> any idea`s also welcomed but if some one could try ^^^^^that then i would be very appreciative.


That could be a video problem too. Do you have another video card to swap in that you could try?


----------



## chickengod

What is better e5450 or x5470 for overclock whith the same cooler? Is x5470 performance better for it more price 40$ than e5450?


----------



## davwman

@psyfy, did you try lowering your overclock? I run bf3 for hours on ultra settings at 4ghz 420fsb with 8gbs of ram in an asus p5k vanilla. When I was trying to run over 420fsb with my x5460 I would be able run windows, and anything after that would bsod immediately.


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> okay guys with p35`s and x5460`s my brethren i have a favor to ask, now as you may or may have not seen i can clock prime stable running other benchmarks and watch a vidio @ 4.2ghz till the cows come home, however i am experiencing what i can only describe as ram hook type errata, i`l give you an example one game works beautifully another throws up in-game garbage and eventually crashes, i can stream video and browse sites fine but once in a while it will just browser crash, tried on fresh installs same thing, i have tried every voltage combination and ram setup imaginable on this ga-p35c-ds3r. so my favor is would someone be willing to try the game tribes ascend by hirez studios its about a 3gb dl (sorry) and join any server, if it lets you join let me know, (the game runs even training mode but try and join a server and it will hang) this game use`s some heavy physx and i believe this is triggering the crash, but my problem is it works fine on my q6600 in the same rig with nothing changed.
> the erata i am experiencing on this x5460 happens at stock speeds and oc`d alike.????????
> 
> any idea`s also welcomed but if some one could try ^^^^^that then i would be very appreciative.


I'll try it, or do you think I am not a candidate since I have a P45 board and an X5460?

Downloading @ 2.5 MB/s ... should take a while ...


----------



## psyfy

id appreciate it, but im starting to think iv cooked my board, wont stay stable above 3.4 now


----------



## psyfy

@davman i just played 4 rounds of bf3 ultra settings all fine..tribes ascend...na


----------



## psyfy

@bucho hi, as you might have noticed iv had some problems and iv been fault finding like a rabid sheep, so far im down to hardware fault thats cropped up or the beta f13d bios you cooked for me to take the x5460, (i know this is no fault of yours if it is the bios-i was running the f12 version before hand) would it be posibal for you to inject the right code for me into the non beta f12 bios please i would be really grateful.

link here

http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/BIOS/motherboard_bios_ga-p35c-ds3r_f12.exe


----------



## Bucho

@psyfy

Okay I installed and played Tribes Ascend for a while ... no problems with my X5460.

Here is the modified F12 BIOS for your P35C-DS3R
Hope that helps.

P35CDS3R-xeon.zip 640k .zip file


----------



## larrydavid

Did any of you pickup the cheap Asrock P45TSes that are on Ebay? I'm having major difficulties overclocking on it. I can't even get 400fsb or above stable on it. The latest BIOS works with the xeons, but I had to patch in the microcodes in order for SSE4 and VT to be enabled. For whatever reason, no matter what I do, 400 and above are completely unstable. No amount of voltage for anything helps. I have the FSB strap jumper set for FSB 1600, which is the loosest available.

I'm using a Xeon E5440. I bought this board to replace my EVGA 780i FTW which is way too loud and consumes way too much power. That board worked fine at any FSB I wanted, just like my Abit IP35-E and my Gigabyte whatever I had.

Even though I've been overclocking since the Celeron 300A days, I always blame myself first when I have issues. But I'm starting to suspect this board just sucks for whatever reason at high FSBs. Asrock advertises support for the QX9770 which is a 400mhz fsb chip, and a tomshardware review of the board had it up to 488fsb.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> You didn't really try to push it b/c it won't do 500 MHz FSB, and you achieved your present OC applying ridiculous levels of CPU PLL and NB voltage which are slowly degrading your chipset as we speak.


Here's where you're wrong man, NB was at 1.4 and being the low end board IP35e is, it does not even allow adjusting cpu pll voltage.


----------



## rewease

The drama about xeons generally not running in my GA-P35-DS4 (freeze at post screen, while 775 cpus worked fine) ended yesterday. It turned out to be a ram issue like in Shatsers case. I loosened the timings of 2 of my sticks in the SPD and now everything runs fine. Somehow the different timings of the two sets of sticks I use got the bios confused and it defaulted to ridiculously tight timings which caused the freeze at post. Probably this didnt happen with my So775 cpus because they all are fsb1066 while my xeons are fsb1333. The ram is PC-6400 btw, so that was not the problem. I also once tested with a songle stick of different ram which turned out to be faulty - a case of murphy i guess.


----------



## staccker

Last night I turned on my computer with a x5460 in it without any problems. I have a EVGA 780i motherboard and a H100 attached to the CPU. I reset the bios before starting up the computer and I had no problem with the bios recognizing the xeon cpu. In the next few days I will see what OC I can get out of the cpu and will post some screenshots.


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> Last night I turned on my computer with a x5460 in it without any problems. I have a EVGA 780i motherboard and a H100 attached to the CPU. I reset the bios before starting up the computer and I had no problem with the bios recognizing the xeon cpu. In the next few days I will see what OC I can get out of the cpu and will post some screenshots.


Did you update microcodes?


----------



## Xevi

501FSB x6



http://valid.canardpc.com/scqv46

4.9Ghz 1.49v


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Did you update microcodes?


Nope its recognized the CPU correctly.


----------



## kryptonfly

@Xevi

Really nice oc







I have the same motherboard. Did you notice these NB & SB quickly warm up if not cooled but remain not too hot...I'd be interested to know your NB voltage because mine doesn't need more than 1.19v for FSB 450. Also I'd like to know your VTT voltage. Thank you









EDIT : @Xevi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/scqv46


You don't have your MIIF's bios with microcode ! I upload mine for you









Maximus-II-ASUS-Formula-2302byjim.zip 868k .zip file


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> Nope its recognized the CPU correctly.


open cpuz and check the instructions it shows. My mobo detected and worked with my x5460 however it was missing some of the instruction sets until I added the added the micro code.

Those instruction sets are important to get the full potential of your cpu.


----------



## ghost2212

Has anybody managed to get a 771 CPU to work with an ITX motherboard that's modded? Tempted if possible to do a separate build for LAN's and carting around as such on a budget.


----------



## Bogd4n

The bastard doesn't want to go more...and I am not sure why, maybe a need to tweak _Reference voltages_.

http://valid.canardpc.com/jtlvfg


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucho*
> 
> That's a pretty good overclock for that ABit board. How many memory modules do you have in there?


2


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> The bastard doesn't want to go more...and I am not sure why, maybe a need to tweak _Reference voltages_.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jtlvfg


This is great score considering it overclocks 96% up on 1,2V.








Waiting for more


----------



## Bogd4n

I don't know how to make it to go higher. At FSB 523 I can run every benchmark, even ucbench. Voltage set in Bios was 1,2317 V, so it looks like an low volt chip. The problem is that at fsb 524+ it is crazy. I was lucky getting that validation. It is either the cpu that can't go higher, either my fault because I don't know how to tweak the mainboard.
For now I'm done with this. At least until I will have my custom water cooling done.
Next to come is L5420, the only problem I have is time...

Sent from Acer S500


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> open cpuz and check the instructions it shows. My mobo detected and worked with my x5460 however it was missing some of the instruction sets until I added the added the micro code.
> 
> Those instruction sets are important to get the full potential of your cpu.


Thanks for the heads up. Ill take a look at that tonight and see whats going on in there.


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kryptonfly*
> 
> @Xevi
> 
> Really nice oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same motherboard. Did you notice these NB & SB quickly warm up if not cooled but remain not too hot...I'd be interested to know your NB voltage because mine doesn't need more than 1.19v for FSB 450. Also I'd like to know your VTT voltage. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : @Xevi
> You don't have your MIIF's bios with microcode ! I upload mine for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maximus-II-ASUS-Formula-2302byjim.zip 868k .zip file


Merci beaucoup kryptonfly!










1.27v vNorth ~510Fsb ~45º

Tomorrow session with cold


----------



## Bogd4n

Where are the fishes?









Sent from Acer S500


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> Where are the fishes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Acer S500


Dead!


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Now download EVEREST and post a memory benchmark, if your PC won't bluescreen that is.
> 
> It will be fun to see just how inferior is the P35 chipset versus the P45 in terms of northbridge access/latency/memory performance, which ofc means less FPS in gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> *Below: Gigafail GA-P35-DS4 (Intel P35) above ASUS P5Q Deluxe (Intel P45 )
> *


I just had a look at your memory scores and they are extremely misleading. Your P35 is severely crippled by running at only 350 FSB. I had a quick run and even when my memory is only running at ddr2-950 compared to your ddr2-1150, I have comparable scores because I am running 1:1. Now I couldn't go further because my ram is only ddr2-800 and cannot go further, but I hope this puts to rest your bemusing bias against the P35 chipset.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> I just had a look at your memory scores and they are extremely misleading. Your P35 is severely crippled by running at only 350 FSB. I had a quick run and even when my memory is only running at ddr2-950 compared to your ddr2-1150, I have comparable scores because I am running 1:1. Now I couldn't go further because my ram is only ddr2-800 and cannot go further, but I hope this puts to rest your bemusing bias against the P35 chipset.


Your scores are not at all comparable.

Write and Copy performance are dependent on the FSB speed.

It is latency and READ speed that matters, in both of which your scores lag substantially behind. This is not due to the fact that my RAM is OC'd higher, but rather b/c the P35 chipset sucks.

Edit: Interestingly enough, your COPY performance is almost 2GB/second







lower than the P45 COPY performance, even though your FSB speed is almost the same.

Keep trying to surpass my scores. It will be like Sisyphus rolling the stone uphill for all eternity, until the reality sinks in, i.e. that the P35 Chipset is inferior and not comparable to the P45 chipset in terms of NB access latency and RAM access, read and copy speeds.


----------



## Steveoz

Brilliant thread.

I'm guessing I wouldn't be as lucky to have this upgrade just work with the system in question having an OEM board.

My little web server is a SFF HP 8000 elite, and the CPU needs to be upgraded really as it is bottlenecking the system.

It's currently running an e8500, and a Q45 chipset, the motherboard however is manufactured by HP, it's the 786G using this intel chipset.

The microcode supports 10676 and many others in the family, official support is listed from C2D to C2Q's up to Q9650 @ 95w TDP.

It just so happens I have an E5450 kicking around in perfect working order from a HP 360 G5. Knowing that HP utilised these CPU's in a lot of their kit, would it be too much to ask for their Q45 based chipset to support it?

FSB runs @ 1333 with DDR3 support.

I have ordered the little sticker thingy from ebay, it was only £1, so thought I may as well, but I must admit I am struggling to find any more info or do any more research to try and see if it is worth hacking the socket apart to try it. If it worked I would be stoked, even if it was undetected but ran. I've seen in a few places though that people have been reported Q45's haven't been working with E5XXX but the less common X3 series.

I was trying to find a utility to unpack and take apart the HP bios to see if the processor is listed, but no joy.

I've searched this thread for HP specific information and Q45, but haven't gleaned any more than I know above really.

If any of the guys in 'the know' could give me some pointers as to whether there is anything else I can check prior to trying, or if they have any experience with this particular kit it would be much appreciated!

Cheers guys!


----------



## Arxontas

Case in point:


----------



## Steveoz

Hmmm, I just foiund a page that shows DC7900 failed to run E5450.

Looking at the 786G rom family bios details it shows:

Revision History
786G ROM Family

Models Supported: HP Compaq dc7900 Ultra Slim Desktop PC
HP Compaq dc7900 Small Form Factor PC
HP Compaq dc7900 Convertible Mini Tower PC
HP Compaq 8000 Elite Ultra Slim Desktop Business PC
HP Compaq 8000 Elite Small Form Factor Business PC
HP Compaq 8000 Elite Convertible Mini Tower Business PC
HP Compaq 8000f Elite Ultra Slim Desktop PC
HP Compaq 8080 Elite Convertible Mini Tower Business PC
HP Compaq 6000 Pro All-in-One Business PC
HP Compaq 6000 Pro Small Form Factor PC
HP Compaq 6000 Pro Micro Tower PC
HP Compaq 6080 Pro Micro Tower PC
HP SignagePlayer mp8000r
HP SignagePlayer mp8000s

Version 1.01 - Updates the Intel Processor microcode for processors having CPU IDs 6FB,
6FD, 10676, 10677, and 1067A to patch versions BA, A4, 60F, 70A, and A0B
respectively.

I'm not sure now, the DC7900 uses the Q45 and has been reported to not work:

http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/

I don't know what the similarities of the boards are, the DC7900 is older and is running on DDR2 as well, so I don't know if it would be the board or the bios that caused the tested DC7900's to fail.

I was all excited and now I am feeling a bit gutted


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> This is not due to the fact that my RAM is OC'd higher, but rather b/c the P35 chipset sucks.


I guess there's an easy way to find out, why don't you down clock your ram to ddr2-950 and post scores?


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Case in point:


Point being P45 is better than P35 by a few percent? Isn't that what everyone except you is claiming?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steveoz*
> 
> Brilliant thread.
> 
> I'm guessing I wouldn't be as lucky to have this upgrade just work with the system in question having an OEM board.
> 
> My little web server is a SFF HP 8000 elite, and the CPU needs to be upgraded really as it is bottlenecking the system.
> 
> It's currently running an e8500, and a Q45 chipset, the motherboard however is manufactured by HP, it's the 786G using this intel chipset.
> 
> The microcode supports 10676 and many others in the family, official support is listed from C2D to C2Q's up to Q9650 @ 95w TDP.
> 
> It just so happens I have an E5450 kicking around in perfect working order from a HP 360 G5. Knowing that HP utilised these CPU's in a lot of their kit, would it be too much to ask for their Q45 based chipset to support it?
> 
> FSB runs @ 1333 with DDR3 support.
> 
> I have ordered the little sticker thingy from ebay, it was only £1, so thought I may as well, but I must admit I am struggling to find any more info or do any more research to try and see if it is worth hacking the socket apart to try it. If it worked I would be stoked, even if it was undetected but ran. I've seen in a few places though that people have been reported Q45's haven't been working with E5XXX but the less common X3 series.
> 
> I was trying to find a utility to unpack and take apart the HP bios to see if the processor is listed, but no joy.
> 
> I've searched this thread for HP specific information and Q45, but haven't gleaned any more than I know above really.
> 
> If any of the guys in 'the know' could give me some pointers as to whether there is anything else I can check prior to trying, or if they have any experience with this particular kit it would be much appreciated!
> 
> Cheers guys!


This E5450 won't run on your mobo. Q45 is incompatible chipset and there is nothing you can do about it unless you find all signals from CPU that are responsible for dual CPU support and disable them. Only X3353 / X3363 LGA771 high speed quads can work on that chipset and most people here agreed this is because those Xeons are for uniprocessor systems. This is for all Q and X series chipsets. I had Acer Q35 myself, tested E5450 and it didn't work.


----------



## Zanr Zij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steveoz*
> 
> Hmmm, I just foiund a page that shows DC7900 failed to run E5450.
> 
> Looking at the 786G rom family bios details it shows:
> 
> Revision History
> 786G ROM Family
> 
> Models Supported: HP Compaq dc7900 Ultra Slim Desktop PC
> HP Compaq dc7900 Small Form Factor PC
> HP Compaq dc7900 Convertible Mini Tower PC
> HP Compaq 8000 Elite Ultra Slim Desktop Business PC
> HP Compaq 8000 Elite Small Form Factor Business PC
> HP Compaq 8000 Elite Convertible Mini Tower Business PC
> HP Compaq 8000f Elite Ultra Slim Desktop PC
> HP Compaq 8080 Elite Convertible Mini Tower Business PC
> HP Compaq 6000 Pro All-in-One Business PC
> HP Compaq 6000 Pro Small Form Factor PC
> HP Compaq 6000 Pro Micro Tower PC
> HP Compaq 6080 Pro Micro Tower PC
> HP SignagePlayer mp8000r
> HP SignagePlayer mp8000s
> 
> Version 1.01 - Updates the Intel Processor microcode for processors having CPU IDs 6FB,
> 6FD, 10676, 10677, and 1067A to patch versions BA, A4, 60F, 70A, and A0B
> respectively.
> 
> I'm not sure now, the DC7900 uses the Q45 and has been reported to not work:
> 
> http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/
> 
> I don't know what the similarities of the boards are, the DC7900 is older and is running on DDR2 as well, so I don't know if it would be the board or the bios that caused the tested DC7900's to fail.
> 
> I was all excited and now I am feeling a bit gutted


DC series : Q chipset, not compatible with any L54xx, E54xx.

6000 Pro, 8000 Elite : G chipset, compatible all supported FSB L/E54xx Xeon.


----------



## esox2

Hi! I've an ASUS Motherboard P5KC with bios 1203, but it doesn't recognise properly the X5450 CPU, and always shows "unknown CPU is detected". Can somebody send an modded bios? Thx in advance.


----------



## esox2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *altean*
> 
> Try this
> 
> p5kc-1203-xeon.zip 632k .zip file


Solved, it works.


----------



## xrg9101

hello I a newbie to this type of site I have been doing my own builds and repairs for years I have been running a Intel x5450 for about two week now it worked well cpu temp on idle was 32 playing c & c 3 it was 48 i have today fitted a X5460 idle temp 32 game temp 55 the system temp is always about 42/44
my computer is
asus p5q deluxe with intel X5460 heat sink and fan is akasa X4 8gb corsair ddr2 dual channel 400mhz ati firepro 2460 core 500mhz windows 7 ultimate 64
my question is why does the x5450 run so low on temp compared to the x5460 its only .16mhz higher

sorry to be a bore


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Case in point:


Anandtech's results show a negligible difference http://www.anandtech.com/show/2525/5.

Why are you are being such a jerk? Are you married to the P45? You're not contributing anything to the community with your behavior.

It's also amusing that you mention that the P35 will heat up a room because it runs so hot -- it has a rated TDP of 16 watts vs the P45's TDP of 22 watts. A third of a light-bulb is really going to cook his room...


----------



## vega0

Hi guys, I have a GA-P35-DS3L with a Xeon X5460 @ 3.8Ghz. I'm trying to overclock higher but am worried that my temps are a bit hotter than I'd like.

My system details and BIOS settings are:

GA-P35-DS3L 2.0, Intel Xeon X5460, 2x2GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR2 800, NVidia Geforce 880GTS 512, Kingston V300 240GB, Noctua NH-U12P with 2x Noctua NF-P12 Push-Pull, Corsair HX520W, Antec P182, Windows 7 64-bit

Code:



Code:


Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L Rev 2.0: BIOS Version: F9C
CPU: Intel Xeon X5460
RAM: Crucial Model: Ballistix Sport DDR2 800 Part#: BLS2CP2G2D80EBS1S00CEU (http://uk.crucial.com/ProductDisplay?urlRequestType=Base&catalogId=10153&categoryId=17510&productId=10743&urlLangId=-1&langId=-1&top_category=&parent_category_rn=17510&storeId=10153)
Power Supply Unit: Corsair HX520W
Robust Graphics Booster___________ [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio __________________ [9]
Fine Clock Ratio __________________[0.5]
CPU Host Clock Control____________[Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)_________[401]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)________[101]
C.I.A. 2__________________________[Disabled]
Performance Enhance = ____________[Standard]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)_____[2.00]
DRAM Timing Selectable_____ SPD ___[Manual]

CAS Latency Time_______________5_[5]
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay________5_[5]
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay_______5_[5]
Precharge Delay (tRAS)__________18_[18]

ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)_________3_[Auto]
Rank Write to READ Delay________3_[Auto]
Write to Precharge Delay_________6_[Auto]
Refresh to ACT Delay____________52_[Auto]
Read to Precharge Delay__________3_[Auto]
Static tRead Value_______________8_[8]
Static tRead Phase Adjust_________0_[Auto]

System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [1.8V]
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [+0.1V]
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.1V]
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.1V]
CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.38750V]
Normal CPU Vcore________1.23750V

Hard Disk Boot Priority.....: [Press Enter]
1.      Kingston SV300S37A240G
2.      ST3500320AS
3.      ST3500320AS
First Boot Device...........: [Hard Disk]
Second Boot Device......: [CDROM]
Third Boot Device.........: [Disabled]
Password Check...........: [Setup]
HDD S.M.A.R.T. Capability......: [Disabled]
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.........: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect.........: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)...........: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ......: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function...............: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology..........: [Disabled]
Full Screen LOGO Show.........: [Disabled]
Init Display First............: [PEG]

SATA AHCI Mode.........: [AHCI]
SATA Port0-1 Native Mode.........: [Enabled]
USB Controller...........: [Enabled]
USB 2.0 Controller............: [Enabled]
USB Keyboard Support............: [Disabled]
USB Mouse Support..........: [Disabled]
Legacy USB Storage Detect&#8230;&#8230;.[Disabled]
Azalia Codec............: [Auto]
Onboard H/W LAN............: [Enabled]
SMART LAN.................: [Press Enter]
Onboard LAN Boot ROM.......: [Disabled]
Onboard IDE Controller........: [Enabled]
Onboard Serial Port 1..........: [3F8/IRQ4]
Onboard Parallel Serial Port...: [378/IRQ7]
Parallel Port Mode................: [SPP]

ACP1 Suspend Type........: [S1(POS)]
Soft-Off by PWR-BTTN....: [Delay 4 Sec.]
PME Event Wake Up.......: [Disabled]
Power On by Ring.......: [Disabled]
Resume by Alarm......: [Disabled]
HPET Support..........: [Enabled]
HPET Mode.............: [64-bit mode]
Power On by Mouse.............: [Double Click]
Power On by Keyboard.........: [Disabled]
AC Back Function..................: [Soft-Off]

PCI1 IRQ Assignment.............: [Auto]
PCI2 IRQ Assignment.............: [Auto]
PCI3  IRQ Assignment............: [Auto]

Reset Case Open Status...........: [Disabled]
CPU Warning Temperature.......: [80°C/176°F]
CPU FAN Fail Warning...............: [Disabled]
SYSTEM FAN2 Fail Warning.......: [Disabled]
POWER FAN Fail Warning..........: [Disabled]
SYSTEM FAN1 Fail Warning.......: [Disabled]
CPU Smart FAN Control.............: [Disabled]



Any suggestions?


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vega0*
> 
> Hi guys, I have a GA-P35-DS3L with a Xeon X5460 @ 3.8Ghz. I'm trying to overclock higher but am worried that my temps are a bit hotter than I'd like.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Your cpu core voltage seems really high. I'm running my E5440 at 3.8ghz with 1.22 volts.


----------



## davwman

So i picked up a 790i ultra on the cheap. Im assuming with the latest bios, no microcode modification is needed, correct?


----------



## davwman

Edit to above last post. Nevermind. Latest bios is ready to rock!


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> You didn't really try to push it b/c it won't do 500 MHz FSB, and you achieved your present OC applying ridiculous levels of CPU PLL and NB voltage which are slowly degrading your chipset as we speak. In addition, you have just bought yourself a heater as the heat that P35 produces at 471 FSB is probably sufficient to healt half the room you are in.
> 
> I really doubt that PC is prime stable too and due to the heat it produces, probably not sustainable 24/7 unless one does not mind the heat.
> 
> Now download EVEREST and post a memory benchmark, if your PC won't bluescreen that is.
> 
> It will be fun to see just how inferior is the P35 chipset versus the P45 in terms of northbridge access/latency/memory performance, which ofc means less FPS in gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> *Below: Gigafail GA-P35-DS4 (Intel P35) above ASUS P5Q Deluxe (Intel P45 )
> *


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Your scores are not at all comparable.
> 
> Write and Copy performance are dependent on the FSB speed.
> 
> It is latency and READ speed that matters, in both of which your scores lag substantially behind. This is not due to the fact that my RAM is OC'd higher, but rather b/c the P35 chipset sucks.
> 
> Edit: Interestingly enough, your COPY performance is almost 2GB/second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lower than the P45 COPY performance, even though your FSB speed is almost the same.
> 
> Keep trying to surpass my scores. It will be like Sisyphus rolling the stone uphill for all eternity, until the reality sinks in, i.e. that the P35 Chipset is inferior and not comparable to the P45 chipset in terms of NB access latency and RAM access, read and copy speeds.


So I borrowed a couple of sticks of better ram and ran at similar settings, and



Surprise! P35 and P45 differ by only a few percentages, like everyone ever except you has claimed.


----------



## larrydavid

jihe: Would you mind sharing your settings for running your IP35-E at 475fsb? i'm running my E5440 at 3.8 like you but with a higher multplier(8.5) and a lower fsb(448).

Thanks.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> jihe: Would you mind sharing your settings for running your IP35-E at 475fsb? i'm running my E5440 at 3.8 like you but with a higher multplier(8.5) and a lower fsb(448).
> 
> Thanks.


Well it all depends on whether the cpu can go that high. It's not like you can adjust much on this board anyway. I only changed MCH to 1.45, ram to 2.20, vcore to 1.4, and I think gtlref to 65%.


----------



## lupon

Success with my P5Q-PRO! http://valid.canardpc.com/clrstj

The E5450 I was looking at on Ebay went down to $22 so I jumped on it and after flashing the latest bios I was able to get the system to POST. Unfortunately Windows 8.1 would boot loop so I flashed a modded bios from an earlier post in this thread and it worked like a charm!









Also, those temps are with the stock E7300 cooler, which has an aluminum base. No copper.

EDIT: I meant E5440. I keep typing "E5450" for some reason haha


----------



## Vanquished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lupon*
> 
> Success with my P5Q-PRO! http://valid.canardpc.com/clrstj
> 
> The E5450 I was looking at on Ebay went down to $22 so I jumped on it and after flashing the latest bios I was able to get the system to POST. Unfortunately Windows 8.1 would boot loop so I flashed a modded bios from an earlier post in this thread and it worked like a charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, those temps are with the stock E7300 cooler, which has an aluminum base. No copper.


Wow great deal on that cpu. Congrats on the mod!


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vega0*
> 
> Hi guys, I have a GA-P35-DS3L with a Xeon X5460 @ 3.8Ghz. I'm trying to overclock higher but am worried that my temps are a bit hotter than I'd like.
> Any suggestions?


Your Tj max setting in Core Temp is wrong and because of this it displays 15 degrees higher. Set this parameter to 85C.


----------



## chris89

Whats the word on Intel 945g xeon compatibility? According the ark.intel says e6700 1066mhz fsb max.

Could it support 1066mhz quad core xeon's?

Thanks


----------



## gagarin77

@chris89 I think that 945 chipset doesn't support quad core cpus. It was designed for P4 and Pentium D. Even c2d is not available on most 945 mobos. Unless you find some information on normal quad core running on that board you shouldn't bother with wasting time on modification.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Surprise! P35 and P45 differ by only a few percentages, like everyone ever except you has claimed.


Let's have a look at the "few percentages":

*P35 vs P45:
===========
-451 MB/Sec RAM read Spead
-1069 MB/Sec RAM Copy Speed (-1 GB/Sec slower, WoW)
+ 4.8 MS RAM access latency

L1 Cache Read: -5,466 MB/Sec (5.5 GB/Sec slower)
L2 Cache Read: -1,735 MB/Sec (almost 2GB/sec slower)
L2 Cache Latency: +0.3 MS latency*

The P35 system is at a higher FSB speed, thereby giving it the advantage. (This is why it gets higher write speed as the Write Speed depends on the FSB speed setting). Still it lags behind the P45 system.

See now why the P35 sucks donkey balls? Back in 2008, it didn't make much difference, but we are now in 2014 and the P35 is significantly slower in gaming producing drastically less FPS than P45 systems.

If you don't game with your S775 system then P35 vs P45 makes ono difference.


----------



## Steveoz

Thanks for the replies, and saving me the pain of trying something that wouldn't work.

I've thought of a cheap alternative to get the E5450 I have as a system upgrade, find a cheap compatible second hand mobo, then just grab a new case.

I've been looking on the bellow site for a list of compatible boards, but every one I search for seems to only be for sale in the states!

http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/

Anyone know of a pretty common board that is good for running an E5450 and that can overclock well that I should be able to find?

Cheers guys!


----------



## xrg9101

I use a asus p5Q deluxe any of the p5q range seem to work easily the bios update is on page one of this forum


----------



## Steveoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrg9101*
> 
> I use a asus p5Q deluxe any of the p5q range seem to work easily the bios update is on page one of this forum


Thanks I will have a hunt around.

I have found an Evga 680i nforce board which may work. Anyone know if these are any good?

Cheers!


----------



## Steveoz

Ahh that one is too large as it needs to go in a SFF case, found a 'Asus P5G41T-M LX REV 1.03'

Seems that the PLUS version of this board has been reported to be working. Shall I take a punt on it? It's micro ATX which is perfect!


----------



## Xevi

5 Ghz











http://valid.canardpc.com/fbzcrf

1m 4.91Ghz


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Let's have a look at the "few percentages":
> 
> *P35 vs P45:
> ===========
> -451 MB/Sec RAM read Spead
> -1069 MB/Sec RAM Copy Speed (-1 GB/Sec slower, WoW)
> + 4.8 MS RAM access latency
> 
> L1 Cache Read: -5,466 MB/Sec (5.5 GB/Sec slower)
> L2 Cache Read: -1,735 MB/Sec (almost 2GB/sec slower)
> L2 Cache Latency: +0.3 MS latency*
> 
> The P35 system is at a higher FSB speed, thereby giving it the advantage. (This is why it gets higher write speed as the Write Speed depends on the FSB speed setting). Still it lags behind the P45 system.
> 
> See now why the P35 sucks donkey balls? Back in 2008, it didn't make much difference, but we are now in 2014 and the P35 is significantly slower in gaming producing drastically less FPS than P45 systems.
> 
> If you don't game with your S775 system then P35 vs P45 makes ono difference.


Raw numbers mean nothing, -451Mb/Sec sounds like a lot, but when you are comparing it to the bandwidth we are talking about here, it's precisely a few percentage points.
The performance difference in games is also going to be a few percent, if you are actually bottlenecked by memory bandwidth, otherwise it's even less.

Compare those bandwidths and latencies to that of a X58, now that's a huge difference. Do the775 platforms suck donkey balls in gaming then? The fact that 775 platforms still do
reasonably well means that the difference between P35 and P45 is nowhere near what you've been claiming.


----------



## Xevi

*x5460*


http://valid.canardpc.com/a3shfi

1m


----------



## Bogd4n

@xevi
Nice, very nice. It seems that these xeons overclock way better than the similar C2Q.

As I promised, I instaled my L5420. After a few problems, it booted...with the settings that I was using with Xeon 5110: (1,23V vcore and 523 FSB)
The problem with the cpu is that it doesn't boot with 7.5 multi. And I don't know why. Also eist is not working... I think that my bios doesn't have the right microcode for this cpu. Maybe that's why it doesn't boot with 7,5x multi.
Need to test more.









Sent from Acer S500


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Ghz


Congrats on 5GHZ but your Pc is starting to look like one of those convert water into hydrogen kits they add to gas engines these days









J/K


----------



## Steveoz

Well following this thread, it gave me the enthusiasm to build a SFF E5450 build!

Just ordered a P5G41T-M LX mobo, a new aerocool qs-102 with a 400w 20A PSU, Raijintek Pallas and some other random bits.

Going to transfer some DDR3 from my current elite 8000 SFF build to get it up and running, and then once it's good, shut down the elite 8000 and switch over.

Primary drive is going to be a 2.5" 320gb scorpio black, with a 500gb Scorpio black which will be transfered from the 8000 once I am happy the OS is on and it's running as well as it can be.

I'm pretty excited, the first challenge is getting the e5450 in there and running, then get windows on it, then try to get a nice stable OC on it.

When that's all sorted and Apache and my security CAM software is on it, the plan is to transfer it over and put the low form factor KFA2 750 ti in it from the 8000.

Finger crossed! I'll update this thread with the build, hopefully it will go smooth but I may be back to ask a few questions if I get stuck!

Cheers!


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fbzcrf
> 
> 1m 4.91Ghz


I see that you have some submersible pumps there. Can you tell me what model are they?
I'm planing to do something similar, except killing the fishes.


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> I see that you have some submersible pumps there. Can you tell me what model are they?
> I'm planing to do something similar, except killing the fishes.




x4 "Hydor II L30" - http://www.overclockers.com/hydor-seltz-l30/

Product description:
The alternative to Eheim!
Very quiet and compact pump.
From the volume fro comparable with the Eheim 1046. Terms of performance, It is between Eheim 1046 and 1048.

Specifications:
Dimensions L x W x H mm: 105 x 65 x 100
Pump capacity: 1200 l / h
Delivery height: 1.95 m water column
Power consumption: 27 W at 220V
Suction hose connection: G1 / 2 "
Hose connection pressure side: G1 / 2 "

Scope of delivery:
1 x Hydor L30 II water pump
2 x 1/2 inch connections for 13mm inner diameter hose


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> @xevi
> Nice, very nice. It seems that these xeons overclock way better than the similar C2Q.
> 
> As I promised, I instaled my L5420. After a few problems, it booted...with the settings that I was using with Xeon 5110: (1,23V vcore and 523 FSB)
> The problem with the cpu is that it doesn't boot with 7.5 multi. And I don't know why. Also eist is not working... I think that my bios doesn't have the right microcode for this cpu. Maybe that's why it doesn't boot with 7,5x multi.
> Need to test more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Acer S500


Your BIOS is definitely missing the proper microcode since SSE4 is missing from your cpu-z listing. Which motherboard are you using that works at 523 fsb?


----------



## Bogd4n

*@larrydavid*
I have to modify the BIOS then...thanks mate, I haven't noticed that the SSE4 is missing...and also vd-x is missing.
I'm using a Gigabyte GA-EP45T-UD3P (DDR3 version) and F8j BIOS. It should go over 523 FSB. What you see in that picture I've done in 10 minutes.


----------



## altean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Your scores are not at all comparable.
> 
> Write and Copy performance are dependent on the FSB speed.
> 
> It is latency and READ speed that matters, in both of which your scores lag substantially behind. This is not due to the fact that my RAM is OC'd higher, but rather b/c the P35 chipset sucks.
> 
> Edit: Interestingly enough, your COPY performance is almost 2GB/second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lower than the P45 COPY performance, even though your FSB speed is almost the same.
> 
> Keep trying to surpass my scores. It will be like Sisyphus rolling the stone uphill for all eternity, until the reality sinks in, i.e. that the P35 Chipset is inferior and not comparable to the P45 chipset in terms of NB access latency and RAM access, read and copy speeds.


C'mon man!

Everyone has a different means to get around the deep sea.
Some takes a speedboat, others just cruising along in a fishing boat.
You don't need to remind him about the dangers of the waters when he's using a slower boat.
You are throwing a bucket of water in the drowning man's face and making a mockery out of it. lol
It ain't helping at all.
The P45 is just as bad as any older chipset. It has its uses and its limitations also.
Remember, we are here to help to experiment with diff possibilities within certain boundaries and it isn't a competition about dick measuring of kids at school.
Unless you are looking to be shunned by ppl.
So.. Pls be nice.


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> 
> 
> x4 "Hydor II L30" - http://www.overclockers.com/hydor-seltz-l30/


Why are you using 4 pumps? How many systems do you have there?


----------



## Bogd4n

Need some help: can somebody add the 771 Xeons microcodes to my BIOS?

ep45tud3pf8j.zip 536k .zip file


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> As I promised, I instaled my L5420. After a few problems, it booted...with the settings that I was using with Xeon 5110: (1,23V vcore and 523 FSB)
> The problem with the cpu is that it doesn't boot with 7.5 multi. And I don't know why. Also eist is not working... I think that my bios doesn't have the right microcode for this cpu. Maybe that's why it doesn't boot with 7,5x multi.
> Need to test more.
> Sent from Acer S500


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> Need some help: can somebody add the 771 Xeons microcodes to my BIOS?
> 
> ep45tud3pf8j.zip 536k .zip file


I fallowed the instruction from the 2nd post of the thread, added the microcodes, but nothing. Still no SSE4 instructions. What I have noticed is that the cpu doesn't like with default settings. Sometimes it boots, sometimem not. Now, with FSB set @400 and multi 7.5x it works....strange I would say.
I just received a modified BIOS from @gagarin77. I will try that one too. Thanks man.
I will come back with updates after the MotoGP race.

*L.E.*
Instaled the modified BIOS by Gagarin: the system didn't boot. So I had to put back Xeon 5110, set the FSB to 400, save settings, instaled back L5420, PC booted. ***?
The right microcodes are there now, EIST, SSE4.1, VTX can be seen in CPU-Z.


----------



## davwman

@arxontas, well i was wrong about my p5k vanilla having a max of 420fsb. Currently at 455 fsb with a 9 multi. Apparently 420fsb was the max at 9.5 multi. I have 8 gb of gskill pi running 910mhz. So this board does have a wall at 9.5 multi. I booted at 500fsb with an 8x multiplier also


----------



## Bogd4n

545 FSB...From here it gets harder.








http://valid.canardpc.com/klmamq


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

See sig rig. I have a Q6600 - What would be a reasonable CPU upgrade? Just bought more ram so run it @6 GB which is plenty for me right now. Would like to sequence more life out of this aging rig - going strong for about 6 years!


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> Instaled the modified BIOS by Gagarin: the system didn't boot. So I had to put back Xeon 5110, set the FSB to 400, save settings, instaled back L5420, PC booted. ***?
> The right microcodes are there now, EIST, SSE4.1, VTX can be seen in CPU-Z.


I forgot that you also are using 5110. That BIOS only has Xeon L/X/E54xx microcodes. As for why it didn't POST the first time - maybe some pins didn't make contact, or system didn't liked saved OC settings.
I used standard AWARD procedure from here but the microcode table was 1 byte too long after extraction so this byte (00) had to be deleted. Like in this post - link. One byte "error" sometimes happens on Award BIOS, this is why you still were missing instructions after you patched it yourself.


----------



## davwman

And i just blew out 3 caps on my p5k vanilla


----------



## staccker

Finally got around to taking a screenshot of my X5460 and H100i. Im not too familar with regular temps for the X5460 but these seem high at idle. I do only have the h100 on a pull setup but might need to change that to a push//pull and or reset the mounting of the waterblock.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lovecary

my 2nd 771~


----------



## spdaimon

Does a XEON moded BIOS for the EP45-UD3P rev 1.6 exist?


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> And i just blew out 3 caps on my p5k vanilla


LOL, old boards and high oc's, not the best combo. Take it easy mate,


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @chris89 I think that 945 chipset doesn't support quad core cpus. It was designed for P4 and Pentium D. Even c2d is not available on most 945 mobos. Unless you find some information on normal quad core running on that board you shouldn't bother with wasting time on modification.


Its fully compatible with the E6700 with its 1066 fsb i just haven't tested 1066 fsb quads so im not entirely sure...

Anyway word on P5N-T Deluxe 780i x5470 compatibility and stock 1702 bios microcode?

Thanks


----------



## 24action

Good morning, evening and afternoon my IT friends. Let me say hello as first, I'm new and virgin in this comunity.
I'll be very greatful for any of your help and will say THANK YOU to everybody in advance who's sharing here their knovhow and expiriances! Thank you guys...

Here is my problem:

I own some older LGA 775 Mainboards from ASUS. (P5E64 WS Pro / P5EGD2 WS Professional and further)

I have those LGA 771 CPU's in detail Intel® Xeon® Processor X5492 (12M Cache, 3.40 GHz, 1600 MHz FSB) and Intel® Xeon® Processor X5470 (12M Cache, 3.33 GHz, 1333 MHz FSB)
I have the ablility to get those CPU's almost for free.

In my company we do some education for our apprentices and they need good stuff to work with and on it. At least they need to learn all about IT and in my opinion aswell Mod's like here orderd.

Which configuration I can use to let running some of those CPU's ???

Is there a limitation of the 1333MHz models or is it working also with 1600MHz FSB?

To be honestly I haven't a lot of free time. I need to keep running my business and have to focus on that.
Maybe here is a guy who can help me and modify our BIOS's?? Sure I will to pay for any kind of work...

Thank you buddies

BTW may I can help you guys with other things... Here the IT products are quiet cheap...

Greez form Switzerland / NOT EU!!!


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *24action*
> 
> Good morning, evening and afternoon my IT friends. Let me say hello as first, I'm new and virgin in this comunity.
> I'll be very greatful for any of your help and will say THANK YOU to everybody in advance who's sharing here their knovhow and expiriances! Thank you guys...
> 
> Here is my problem:
> 
> I own some older LGA 775 Mainboards from ASUS. (P5E64 WS Pro / P5EGD2 WS Professional and further)
> 
> I have those LGA 771 CPU's in detail Intel® Xeon® Processor X5492 (12M Cache, 3.40 GHz, 1600 MHz FSB) and Intel® Xeon® Processor X5470 (12M Cache, 3.33 GHz, 1333 MHz FSB)
> I have the ablility to get those CPU's almost for free.
> 
> In my company we do some education for our apprentices and they need good stuff to work with and on it. At least they need to learn all about IT and in my opinion aswell Mod's like here orderd.
> 
> Which configuration I can use to let running some of those CPU's ???
> 
> Is there a limitation of the 1333MHz models or is it working also with 1600MHz FSB?
> 
> To be honestly I haven't a lot of free time. I need to keep running my business and have to focus on that.
> Maybe here is a guy who can help me and modify our BIOS's?? Sure I will to pay for any kind of work...
> 
> Thank you buddies
> 
> BTW may I can help you guys with other things... Here the IT products are quiet cheap...
> 
> Greez form Switzerland / NOT EU!!!


Hi, welcome to overclock.net

The first thing you need is a motherboard that is modable. Some chipsets are not working with Xeons you mentioned. For example P5E64 WS Pro is X38 and this will not work with 54xx xeon series. "X" series chipset is most likely to work with uni-processor type Xeons like X3353 or X3363 (both are high speed quad core 1333FSB 12M L2, similar to 54xx series)
The second one P5WDG2 WS Professional has chipset intel 975 and it doesn't support normal 45nm quads. But it supports 45nm core 2 duo with 1333FSB and 65nm quads. I would try on this one, there is a chance it will work.
Here is a list of confirmed working motherboards: Link
Best chipset to use would be intel P45, or nVidia 790 ultra sli.

As for FSB, there are limitations (some motherboards don't support FSB1600 by their specifications).
From my personal experience with 1600 FSB Xeons (I had few X5482 - 3,2GHz) I would say they are very picky. They may not work properly on every motherboard. Some will have them work only with 2 cores. Stick to FSB 1333, but you are welcome to try 1600 if you can.
About BIOS, lets talk on priv.


----------



## 24action

Hi mr. Gagarin77 and welcome back on earth 

First the correction about the mainboards I have here. It's a ASUS P5E64 WS Evolution with X48 chipset. As far I understood you replay it will be impossible to let ruuning a X5470 or higher on it!? correctly?

The secound option would be a ASUS P5E WS Professional with a Intel® X38 chipset. This wouldn't work neighter right?

U know for me it's a simple callculation - I own already around 20 of those Mainboards so if it's not working on that way I have to find another solution or just put them on the market and buy some Hardware which is tested to this Mods.

One other question:

Is there any configuation working with X5492 ???

Kindly regards

Kristian


----------



## gagarin77

@ 24action
X series and Q series chipsets will not run with X5470 and X5492. Only Xeons X3353 and X3363 have been confirmed as working.

There are confirmations of X5492 working on Gigabyte EP45-UD3P and its other variants. I use Asus P5Q3 Deluxe and would recommend it. I had about 20+ Xeons so far, ranging from E5420 to X5482 and it never had any problems.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i_ame_killer_2*
> 
> See sig rig. I have a Q6600 - What would be a reasonable CPU upgrade? Just bought more ram so run it @6 GB which is plenty for me right now. Would like to sequence more life out of this aging rig - going strong for about 6 years!


Frankly I would not bother if I were you. Maybe squeeze another 200-400mhz out of your Q6600. Getting a xeon will not net you enough of a performance gain for messing with your board.


----------



## Crowbgd

I apologize for offtopic but
Greetings from Serbia submerged. Maybe you know, maybe not, but Serbia and Bosnia water battle with the floods. Could this way if you will help Serbia and Bosnia. Best Regards


----------



## gagarin77

@jihe
what are you talking about. Didn't you noticed he has two ASUS R9 280X in Crossfire. I bet this Q6600 is bottlenecking the whole thing.
Q6600 @ 3.2 GHz probably is doing less than 4000 points in passmark. X5450 has 4680p on stock and overclocked Xeons can do 6500 points +. Not to mention that they have more cache and are much better platform for gaming.

@i_ame_killer_2
go for Xeon E5450, X5450, X5460 or X5470 if you can have it at reasonable price. Revision E0 processors are usually overclocking better, but it still depends on silicon lottery.


----------



## Steveoz

Balls!

I just got notice that the mobo I ordered is faulty and can not be posted to me.

That's a little annoying considering I spec'd and bought DDR3 ram a cooler, micro ATX case etc based on that board :S ( Asus P5G41T-M LX )

The only micro ATX board I can see around now that supports DDR3 that is available is a foxcon G41mxe

I can't see any successes with this board but it is listed that it should be compatible?

Any ideas from the experts on this thread?









Also will this board be ok for a bit of an OC?

Cheers!


----------



## Bogd4n

For overclocking I recomand you a P45 based mainboard.
Some of the boards with G41 have FSB wall. Don't know much things about that Foxcon.

Sent from Acer S500


----------



## Steveoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> For overclocking I recomand you a P45 based mainboard.
> Some of the boards with G41 have FSB wall. Don't know much things about that Foxcon.
> 
> Sent from Acer S500


Thanks, I did take a look at P45's but they all seemed to be full size







Will keep hunting!


----------



## davwman

@Steveoz, msi makes a microatx ddr3 socket 775 board. I just cant remember the exact model number. I do think it was a p43 chipset


----------



## Steveoz

I can't see any P45's or better chipset's in MATX form, so I've got the Foxconn one for now just to get the thing built, I'll hope for a modest bump by up to 200mhz, but won't hold my breathe from what I have read about the g41.

I'll keep my eye out for one of the rare MATX better chipset boards, but this will give me something to play with for now.


----------



## Steveoz

Thanks for that, I did see a few, but they seemed to be 1150 and AMD sockets, I'll keep on the hunt for one and see what I can get hold of in the future, can always swap it out later.

The first challenge is getting the thing to even work with the E5450 lol









Cheers!


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @jihe
> what are you talking about. Didn't you noticed he has two ASUS R9 280X in Crossfire. I bet this Q6600 is bottlenecking the whole thing.
> Q6600 @ 3.2 GHz probably is doing less than 4000 points in passmark. X5450 has 4680p on stock and overclocked Xeons can do 6500 points +. Not to mention that they have more cache and are much better platform for gaming.
> 
> @i_ame_killer_2
> go for Xeon E5450, X5450, X5460 or X5470 if you can have it at reasonable price. Revision E0 processors are usually overclocking better, but it still depends on silicon lottery.


Sure he's bottlenacked. But he will still be bottlenecked after he drops money into a dead platform, while modding his board and killing any resale value, all for a gain of what? At most 10-15% in the best case? The 771 mod isn't the most stable thing going around either. Unless you are getting 100% performance gains like going from dual to quad, the 771 mod is simply not worth the hassle. Of course you might just want to do it for the geek fun value.

And you significantly underestimate the q6600. There is little difference between [email protected] and [email protected], in fact the q6600 might even be ahead in some situations.


----------



## gagarin77

@jihe Xeon is still best solution. It is a very cheap upgrade 50$ and can give significant performance gain... like 30-50% as shown in synthetic benchmarks and who knows how much in gaming with those two monsters in crossfire. He can easily sell Q6600 for that much. MSI P45 Platinum is high-end LGA775 motherboard so it will overclock well. How much would he have to spend on new mobo with comparable quality... and RAM. Beside buying it now would be stupid. Current leading platforms are obsolete because later in this year a new platforms with DDR4 will enter the market. Best way is to buy a Xeon, as it will make better use out of those Radeons and wait 1-2 years for the DDR4 to spread and its prices to drop. Meaning he can maintain good performance system and completely skip current platforms.
Edit
About killing resale value, Xeon moded mobos in my country have higher price then unmodified ones. It is like additional feature with modified BIOS and ability to run cpus that are cheaper and overclock better. There is a lot of people still using LGA775 here. Last time I saw a guy who sold cheap Gigabyte G41 mobo with Xeon e5420 for 110$.


----------



## spdaimon

Personally, I am doing it for the geek factor. I am a little hesitant to mod the boards since they weren't cheap to get, but I don't plan on selling them either. Might be a few enthusists out there that would be interested in buying them, and probably as gargin77 said, you could sell them on the fact that it supports or comes with a stronger CPU than what you can find otherwise. For me, this is a poor man's workstation.
And then there is DDR4. I just built a new skt 1150 system and then I hear DDR4 is coming out.







Probably won't make a hell of a difference in performance, but going from a skt 775 to a 1150, then yeah! I still like to use my old 775 based system with a nVidia 200 series card for some old school gaming in Win7 32-bit.

My


----------



## Bogd4n

I think that ddr 4 is not comming until next year. Broadwell is coming this year, but will be using ddr3. Skylake will bring ddr4.

Sent from Acer S500


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @jihe
> what are you talking about. Didn't you noticed he has two ASUS R9 280X in Crossfire. I bet this Q6600 is bottlenecking the whole thing.
> Q6600 @ 3.2 GHz probably is doing less than 4000 points in passmark. X5450 has 4680p on stock and overclocked Xeons can do 6500 points +. Not to mention that they have more cache and are much better platform for gaming.
> 
> @i_ame_killer_2
> go for Xeon E5450, X5450, X5460 or X5470 if you can have it at reasonable price. Revision E0 processors are usually overclocking better, but it still depends on silicon lottery.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @jihe Xeon is still best solution. It is a very cheap upgrade 50$ and can give significant performance gain... like 30-50% as shown in synthetic benchmarks and who knows how much in gaming with those two monsters in crossfire. He can easily sell Q6600 for that much. MSI P45 Platinum is high-end LGA775 motherboard so it will overclock well. How much would he have to spend on new mobo with comparable quality... and RAM. Beside buying it now would be stupid. Current leading platforms are obsolete because later in this year a new platforms with DDR4 will enter the market. Best way is to buy a Xeon, as it will make better use out of those Radeons and wait 1-2 years for the DDR4 to spread and its prices to drop. Meaning he can maintain good performance system and completely skip current platforms.
> Edit
> About killing resale value, Xeon moded mobos in my country have higher price then unmodified ones. It is like additional feature with modified BIOS and ability to run cpus that are cheaper and overclock better. There is a lot of people still using LGA775 here. Last time I saw a guy who sold cheap Gigabyte G41 mobo with Xeon e5420 for 110$.


Thanks! I am amazed how well this computer have aged. Still feels fast and snappy. The ram upgrade did a lot. The GPUs are left over from Litecoin mining, so why not use them? Might pop in a SSD and then try to see the options to take regarding the CPU. Would not like to upgrade to a new platform until Intel releases their new CPUs. I want my future computer to age as well as this one.


----------



## Steveoz

And so it begins!

Should have a bundle of bits turn up tomorrow, it's either going to go well, or be a complete ball ache!

We will see.

I'm only doing this as I am excited about doing something a bit different







That and tbh, by the time I make the new SFF machine and sell off the old E8000 elite, this build should only have cost me about £30!

That will be going from an OEM HP mobo with 4gb ddr3, 240w 14A psu and E8500, to a nicer case, 400w 20a psu, E5450 (hopefully with a bit of a OC to boost it) and 8gb ripjaw X. Going to transfer the low form factor 750ti into it and put the old nvs295 back in the 8000.

Fingers crossed, although nothing is every simple so we will see!

When I get it built I have a ton of stuff to move over, well IF I get it built lol.

Here is the brains of the build!


----------



## nan0bug00

Apologies if this question has been asked and answered before, I was unable to find an answer with a search.

I have a Gigabyte p35-DS3R v1.0 and I just installed a Xeon E5450 into it. As expected, after reading this thread CPU-Z is not showing support for SSE4.1, VT-X, or Speedstep. I would like to enable these features, however according to that thread, simply adding the microcode to the BIOS does not work because of some file size limitation.

What I am wondering is if there is a way to discard some of the bytecodes for processors I am not going to use so I have room to install the bytecode for the processor I am going to use? In the tutorial for adding bytecodes to the bios, the existing bytecode is dumped into one BIN file. Is there a way to dump them individually, then use the merge command to merge only the ones I want back into the bios? If I could discard support for the Pentium 4 and Pentium D s775 processors, add support for my Xeon, and retain support for my Core2Duo, that would be ideal. I am a bit nervous about just removing all other CPU bytecodes because I don't want to turn this motherboard into a brick, and nobody has responded saying that removing all the others has worked.

Any help given would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Martyy2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nan0bug00*
> 
> Apologies if this question has been asked and answered before, I was unable to find an answer with a search.
> 
> I have a Gigabyte p35-DS3R v1.0 and I just installed a Xeon E5450 into it. As expected, after reading this thread CPU-Z is not showing support for SSE4.1, VT-X, or Speedstep. I would like to enable these features, however according to that thread, simply adding the microcode to the BIOS does not work because of some file size limitation.
> 
> What I am wondering is if there is a way to discard some of the bytecodes for processors I am not going to use so I have room to install the bytecode for the processor I am going to use? In the tutorial for adding bytecodes to the bios, the existing bytecode is dumped into one BIN file. Is there a way to dump them individually, then use the merge command to merge only the ones I want back into the bios? If I could discard support for the Pentium 4 and Pentium D s775 processors, add support for my Xeon, and retain support for my Core2Duo, that would be ideal. I am a bit nervous about just removing all other CPU bytecodes because I don't want to turn this motherboard into a brick, and nobody has responded saying that removing all the others has worked.
> 
> Any help given would be greatly appreciated!


+1 I have an ASUS P5Q3 that uses the P45 chipset and need help making a BIOS file for it to support 771 Xeon Processors while retaining only the Core2Duo's and core2Quads. I too want to remove the other 775 CPU microcodes. I can set FSB to 400 easy and get my E8400 to 3600Mhz no problem.

Please, can anyone help in making these Bios files? I have tried, but I am getting windows security errors when trying to do the NUL command in Command prompt.

thanks folks!

Marty


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nan0bug00*
> 
> Apologies if this question has been asked and answered before, I was unable to find an answer with a search.
> 
> I have a Gigabyte p35-DS3R v1.0 and I just installed a Xeon E5450 into it. As expected, after reading this thread CPU-Z is not showing support for SSE4.1, VT-X, or Speedstep. I would like to enable these features, however according to that thread, simply adding the microcode to the BIOS does not work because of some file size limitation.
> 
> What I am wondering is if there is a way to discard some of the bytecodes for processors I am not going to use so I have room to install the bytecode for the processor I am going to use? In the tutorial for adding bytecodes to the bios, the existing bytecode is dumped into one BIN file. Is there a way to dump them individually, then use the merge command to merge only the ones I want back into the bios? If I could discard support for the Pentium 4 and Pentium D s775 processors, add support for my Xeon, and retain support for my Core2Duo, that would be ideal. I am a bit nervous about just removing all other CPU bytecodes because I don't want to turn this motherboard into a brick, and nobody has responded saying that removing all the others has worked.
> 
> Any help given would be greatly appreciated!


You are wrong, there is 43KB of free space in F13 BIOS. Standard microcodes for whole 54xx Xeon family are 16KB in total. That thread you are referring to is old and the method that was used is outdated. Use the one posted here - Link
99% of Gigabytes based on P35 have some different codding and cbrom won't display/extract CPU tab, but it should work anyway because it did many times for other users.
If you can download [email protected] (program for flashing under Windows) ->link and flash latest clean F13 BIOS on the mobo. Restart and than with the same program save the current BIOS as BIN file and upload it here on forum - I want to check on something that was posted a while back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyy2k*
> 
> +1 I have an ASUS P5Q3 that uses the P45 chipset and need help making a BIOS file for it to support 771 Xeon Processors while retaining only the Core2Duo's and core2Quads. I too want to remove the other 775 CPU microcodes. I can set FSB to 400 easy and get my E8400 to 3600Mhz no problem.
> 
> Please, can anyone help in making these Bios files? I have tried, but I am getting windows security errors when trying to do the NUL command in Command prompt.
> 
> thanks folks!
> 
> Marty


P5Q3 has AMI BIOS. For editing AMI use program called MMTool. Instruction is in the first link above.


----------



## GIGAFUN

Bought myself an X5450







and to vabeachf150 =Thanks for the effort, and good will  =

A got this link with "buried treasure" so to speak







from a friend on other forum  DL-ed the the bios, flashed it, and it works like a well oiled machine























http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/

There is a lot, on the link, and i think it will help to a lot of OC/MOD-ers


----------



## Steveoz

Hmmm well I put it in and just a black screen, no VGA output and no post I assume.

CPU fan spins up at full when started the settles down, heatsink is warming up but nothing there. So I have to hold the power button to reset and then retry.

Not too sure why it isn't posting unless the SH mobo was DOA?


----------



## Steveoz

Sorted, it's posting now!

Pulled my e8500 and same problem, thought it was DOA, reseated the xeon a few times just for the hell of it and boom! It posted.

I powered it back down though as the CPU fan and some other bits wern't connected.

I noticed on my e8500 was a little bit of plastic, maybe it stopped it from lining up. Anyhow, time to clean the CPU of and put the heatsink back on then see what the bios says!


----------



## Arabella

I bought a xeon e5420 modded the socket of an asus pg41t-m/usb3 and the system booted but windows/cpuz can only see 2 cores and threads i updated the bios with the new microcodes and nothing, i even updated older versions of the bios and still nothing all i can see is 2 cores, what could be causing this does anyone know?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1sm*
> 
> ROFL,
> 
> EVGA 780i is pimping a xeon 5460 also. I thought i had a bad sticker but my socket wasn't clear enough. So i opened my case up pulled the board AGAIN and ran the blade across it again. My setup seems to be running a bit hotter than the ep45 though, i was in a rush to get this thing running and goofed on thermal compound. It is showing 60s during load @ 3.16ghz which is DAMN HOT! I dunno if this chip will overclock now. The q8200 was at 55 or less overclocked 1ghz.
> 
> BATTLEFIELD 4 IS VERY PLAYABLE WITH GTX 460. I haven't even sli'd it yet but im seeing like 60fps in 720p. OK 1440x900 is Not so hot but still VERY PLAYABLE @ 30-40fps ultra. THIS THING EVEN AT 3.16ghz is smooth as baby bottom for gaming. I can now suggest this mod for anyone who wants a nice playable experiance.
> 
> I will post back with stock physics scores and we'll see how it compares to when i overclock.
> 
> Nic


Hi, I was wondering how u got 1ghz on ur q8200 on the 780i? I mean does it have to do with volts needing to be extremely high? I'm about to upgrade to the X5470 but now I'm running an E8400 and it really only seems happy at 1600mhz fsb and no higher... Does it have to do with the multi needing to be dropped?

Thanks


----------



## Sliden

Match for me









Xeon X5450 3,00GHz OC 3,60GHz ==> ASUS P5K-E Wifi AP + Updating the CPU Microcodes

Xeon X5450 3,00GHz OC 4,00GHz ==> ASUS P5Q
Bios Mod : P5Q Series 5th Anniversary FINAL mBIOSes "By Ket" + Updating the CPU Microcodes

Xeon X5450 3,00GHz ==> ASUS P5Q Turbo (not yet tested)
Bios Mod : P5Q Series 5th Anniversary FINAL mBIOSes "By Ket" + Updating the CPU Microcodes

Thank you all for your explanations


----------



## Steveoz

Glad there are some more successes coming through still









I can't play with OCing the E5450 yet on the G41 as the proper cooler hasn't arrived (currently using a bit of a bodged 1150).

It seems G41 can OC, but only at the expense of increasing the PCI bus.

However a very annoying and minute OC such as 344 FSB wall and a resulting 3096mhz CPU speed can easily be upped by a few mhz on the PCI bus.

Even at 103mhz x 3.44 = 354 FSB, so a healthy bump to 3189, nearly another 100mhz. I hear to keep the PCI bus < 110 for stability and to not have issues with Sata devices and sound etc or GPU. If 110 IS stable, then a 3400mhz clock speed should be achievable on the board (within cooling limits of the CPU cooler).

I'm not sure I want to push the PCI bus that much though, not sure what affect it will have on the 750ti I just acquired. Any thoughts?


----------



## Steveoz

Oh yes, I meant I can't properly play







I have just sat it at 103 / 350 for now until the cooler comes in.

But opinions on the affect of up to 110 pci bus on the GPU would be appreciated. Everywhere I look people seem to be scared of it.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arabella*
> 
> 
> I bought a xeon e5420 modded the socket of an asus pg41t-m/usb3 and the system booted but windows/cpuz can only see 2 cores and threads i updated the bios with the new microcodes and nothing, i even updated older versions of the bios and still nothing all i can see is 2 cores, what could be causing this does anyone know?


usually a fresh install of windows fixes this.


----------



## hokk

This is exciting i've had a few xeons laying around now i can use 1 for a server and another for my GFs pc


----------



## Steveoz

Turned out to be a nice little build, and early benches and game testing show that the E5450 blows the E8500 out of the water. It's a much better match for the 750ti.

Have had some random issues with it not posting, not sure what it was kept unplugging and re-plugging things back in and eventually it worked again, seems to not like having new things plugged in or removed too much - checking for a loose connection.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























































I had some issues fitting the RAM in the first slot, so had to heat it then pull the spreader off, re-fitted some low profile thermal take ones I had on it.

Just need to do some more tests and make it stable now.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTP04*
> 
> What an awesome find to be able to use 771 cpu's in 775 sockets...hats off to the one that put it out there for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I picked up a few of those adapters from alibaba(thanks OP) and got myself a E5440 to try in a Lenovo M58 SFF. First off I tried the patched E5440 in a Zotac GF9300 ITX and it booted and ran windows perfectly. So then I tried the Lenovo and it wouldn't post, even with the latest bios. I have zero bios modding knowledge and was wondering if someone can mod it for me?


Cool, I thought about trying that. Did you need to update the microcodes? I have a Zotac GF9300-A-E that I'd like to try it on once the X5460 and stickers get here.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tucansam*
> 
> Anyone know if this will work with an Asus P5G41T-M LX? Or Zotac 9300?


I think it may work in the GF9300... see this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/0_20#post_20993102

I'm going to try it in my Zotac if I win this X5460.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

What speeds can I expect from a X5460 as in Ghz? Do they overclock to like 3.7-8?


----------



## gagarin77

@i_ame_killer_2 X5460 can do between 4,0-4,5GHz on air, it depends on chip.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @i_ame_killer_2 X5460 can do between 4,0-4,5GHz on air, it depends on chip.


Thanks! One last question before I maybe pull the trigger. Is it plug and play or do I need to modify my bios after tI have modded the socket? If yes, how do I do that?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Read the second post of this thread. Follow the steps exactly for your BIOS type.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i_ame_killer_2*
> 
> Thanks! One last question before I maybe pull the trigger. Is it plug and play or do I need to modify my bios after tI have modded the socket? If yes, how do I do that?


Unfortunately from my experience with moding MSI mobos things won't be so easy as xxpenguinxx suggested. I'm 99% sure that microcode patch will mess up cpu table in that BIOS. You will have to use patentman's moding method with donor BIOS.

Instruction is here - Link

Some people don't mod the BIOS but it is stability risk.


----------



## n1sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Hi, I was wondering how u got 1ghz on ur q8200 on the 780i? I mean does it have to do with volts needing to be extremely high? I'm about to upgrade to the X5470 but now I'm running an E8400 and it really only seems happy at 1600mhz fsb and no higher... Does it have to do with the multi needing to be dropped?
> 
> Thanks


I'd have to look i kept a text file with all the settings i've run on the multiple cpus i have had at the time.

I will say not of my own accord but, i did have a E0 Revision q8200. E0 chips are famed for overclocking a bit better than C1 chips. The funny thing is I got the chip in a repair deal i did along with a ep45-ud3l which i still own.

Just fyi, the q8200 did 3.2ghz on the ep45 also. It required i want to say 1.38vcore i had to be careful with ram timings and couldn't run my g.skill pro ddr2-1066 @ 1066 but at 1050mhz. If i am correct on both boards this was the case. I undervolted the ddr2-1066 from 2.0 to 1.9v so they would run cooler. Yea im almost sure the vcore was 1.375-1.381 for the q8200 it did every bit of 3333mhz tho.

Honestly man, if you've got e8400 it makes no sense to upgrade to a 5470 i'd go for the 5460 mine ran @ 1.385 @ 4.3ghz. I really pushed the limits on that 780i board hard, then when money got better I sold my 780i and moved up to a fx-8120 and a fx990 board.

I will let you know sadly the performance between the older quad cores and my fx-series amd are about the same, actually the quad core blows it out of the water on single core applications i've noticed. Day-Z played fairly well on my 780i and both the ep45-ud3l boards that i had my two 5460s on. I still own both my ep45 boards and a 5460 is hanging out in my moms machine clocked at 4.0ghz on air.

If you plan on the 5460/5470 route invest in at least a corsair h80/h100 setup. The i own both of them but never tested the h100 on my xeons as i didn' t own a case that would fit it at the time.

Nic


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Unfortunately from my experience with moding MSI mobos things won't be so easy as xxpenguinxx suggested. I'm 99% sure that microcode patch will mess up cpu table in that BIOS. You will have to use patentman's moding method with donor BIOS.
> 
> Instruction is here - Link
> 
> Some people don't mod the BIOS but it is stability risk.


I see. But will the system POST without a modded bios? If not I can always try the method you posted, might be a bit time consuming but will be worth it if I can get it to work.


----------



## gagarin77

@i_ame_killer_2 - yes, it should POST. Just make sure it is latest BIOS and all settings are on Auto/Default before you put Xeon in.


----------



## luis23

Hi guys,

I'm using an E5410 on Asrock P45XE with the latest bios. The CPU name is recognised but some of its features are missing: Vt-x and Speedstep. Isn't this strange? And also the CPU is not stable, it blocked when I tried to install windows 7. In bios sometimes it shows virtual technology and sometimes it hides it, strange...

Now I'm using my old e5200. Does anybody has my mainboard? Should I proceed with adding the cpucodes?

LE: I want to add the microcodes but I'm stuck at the first step: "Open the ROM file with MMTOOL" What .rom file? Where do I get it from? The bios files from Asrock are .exe, .sys and .vxd What should I do?

My mainboard bios info:
Quote:


> - 8Mb AMI BIOS
> - AMI Legal BIOS
> - Supports "Plug and Play"
> - ACPI 1.1 Compliance Wake Up Events
> - Supports Jumperfree Overclocking
> - SMBIOS 2.3.1 Support
> - CPU, DRAM, NB, SB, VTT Voltage Multi-adjustment
> - Supports I. O. T. (Intelligent Overclocking Technology)
> - Supports Smart BIOS


----------



## Shonk

Does anyone know 100% for sure the TjMax

Im running an x5460 on stock volts and it seems to idle at around 50 degrees
with a 100 TjMax which seems very hot

granted the heatsink im using isnt the best
Akasa Evo 120 but its a 3 heatpipe design with a 120mm fan that is rated for 120w cpu's

I used to run the 120mm cpu fan at 1200 rpm but feel compelled to run it at 1900 rpm
with this cpu

On my q6600 at 3.2ghz also stock volts it used to idle at around 35 degrees

oddly cpuZ reports it as a e5450..

http://valid.x86.fr/tnqtjm










Idle Temps


----------



## luis23

In CpuZ "Specification" it reports it as X5460.


----------



## Shonk

thats just the id string that the cpu reports copy pasted
clearly its a 5460

I have never seen CPU-Z miss id a cpu before


----------



## Sliden

With my Xeon X5450, cpuZ report








http://valid.x86.fr/rltkll

ID : *E*5450
Name : *X*5450


----------



## rockit00

Here is a link to Tj max: www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/hwmon/coretemp .


----------



## Shonk

Thanks i have seen that thats what got me asking

It says TjMax is 85 but every app uses a TjMax of 100


----------



## rockit00

In this case you must adjust the Tj max in coretemp or realtemp, or hwminitor or speedfan, etc. If you can't adjust your Tj max in your monitoring tool, then you have to add to or subtract from 100C to get the correct temperature of your cpu. My X5460 ran very cool with a Tj max set to 85C. My X3380 runs cool with a Tj max set to 95C.


----------



## Shonk

Memory bandwidth seems ok what numbers are others getting


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luis23*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm using an E5410 on Asrock P45XE with the latest bios. The CPU name is recognised but some of its features are missing: Vt-x and Speedstep. Isn't this strange? And also the CPU is not stable, it blocked when I tried to install windows 7. In bios sometimes it shows virtual technology and sometimes it hides it, strange...
> 
> Now I'm using my old e5200. Does anybody has my mainboard? Should I proceed with adding the cpucodes?
> 
> LE: I want to add the microcodes but I'm stuck at the first step: "Open the ROM file with MMTOOL" What .rom file? Where do I get it from? The bios files from Asrock are .exe, .sys and .vxd What should I do?
> 
> My mainboard bios info:


First you will need to use a program called AMIUCP to extract ROM file from that "auto flashing" exe. Than use MMTool, but you will need to be careful because patching certainly will be incorrect (CPU table will look messed up like displaying 70 CPUs, you will notice). A few posts back I provided a link on a solution to that problem. After everything is done in MMTool and it looks o.k. use AMIUCP again to replace a ROM from exe with your new one.


----------



## Shonk

I have uploaded the P5P43TD PRO bios with XEON support
just incase anyone needs it

*ASUS P5P43TD PRO*

Intel RAID - v13.1.0.2030
Raid Trim Support
XEON Microcode

http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/54807-ASUS-P5P43TD-PRO-0710-SLIC-2-1-Updated-Roms


----------



## Arabella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> usually a fresh install of windows fixes this.


thanks jihe a fresh reinstall fixed the problem, so for everyone it works on asus P5G41T-M/USB3 with stock bios right out of the box, but you need a fresh system install. It works for Linux too I've checked.

Before:


After:


Performance Difference after upgrading from e6750:
http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=24081113700

xeon:
http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=24194349593


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arabella*
> 
> thanks jihe a fresh reinstall fixed the problem, so for everyone it works on asus P5G41T-M/USB3 with stock bios right out of the box, but you need a fresh system install. It works for Linux too I've checked.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Performance Difference after upgrading from e6750:
> http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=24081113700
> 
> xeon:
> http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=24194349593


I'm pretty sure the problem is just some windows registry value getting messed up. If you dig around you probably can find it, but it's usually just quicker to do an install.


----------



## astmario

Just to confirm working Xeon E5450 on Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L with modded BIOS. Running on stock for now, overclocking will come later.


----------



## Shonk

I have just modded the following bios's for my other pc's

*Gigabyte EP45-DS3R*

Realtek - v2.59
Intel RAID - v13.1.0.2030
Raid Trim Support
Xeon Microcode
SLI Certification

http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/24923-Gigabyte-GA-EP45-DS3R-F11I-SLIC-2-1-Updated-Roms-SLI

*GigaByte EP45-UD3LR*

Realtek - v2.59
Intel RAID - v13.1.0.2030
Raid Trim Support
Xeon Microcode

http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/27766-Gigabyte-GA-EP45-UD3LR-12b-SLIC-2-1-Updated-Roms


----------



## gagarin77

Working mods confirmations from last week, by me and my cousin
#1
mobo: MSI P45 Neo (P45 / ICH10)
CPU: intel Xeon E5450 C0

#2
mobo: Asus P5QLD PRO (P43 / ICH10)
CPU: intel Xeon X5450 C0

#3
mobo: Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2C rev1 (G31 / ICH7)
CPU: intel Xeon E5440 C0

#4
mobo: Asus P5Q3 Deluxe (P45 / ICH10R)
CPU: intel Xeon L5420 E0

also I had my P5Q3 Deluxe running with Xeon X3360 E0 - native LGA775 CPU so it doesn't count as mod, but I'd like people to know it works









I forgot cousin's P5K

mobo: Asus P5K (P35 / ICH9)
CPUs: intel Xeons E5420 E0, E5440 C0, E5450 C0, X5450 C0 and E0, X5460 C0


----------



## luis23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> First you will need to use a program called AMIUCP to extract ROM file from that "auto flashing" exe. Than use MMTool, but you will need to be careful because patching certainly will be incorrect (CPU table will look messed up like displaying 70 CPUs, you will notice). A few posts back I provided a link on a solution to that problem. After everything is done in MMTool and it looks o.k. use AMIUCP again to replace a ROM from exe with your new one.


Thanks for your answer, gagarin77. But I did it on a different method. I installed AFUWIN and from there i extracted the rom image, and after that it was easy with MMTool. Everything worked, now my cpy has Vt-x and it works great and it's stable. I even overclocked it by increasing FSB to 400. It runs on 2.8 Ghz.
But one thing that I find it strange it's that in bios it says that it's unlocked and the minimumu multiplier is 6 and the maximum is 7. But I can increase to whatever I want, but I didn't do it... I think that it's a bad read from bios, and it would be bad to increase it to 8. Am I correct?


----------



## Steveoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Working mods confirmations from last week, by me and my cousin
> #1
> mobo: MSI P45 Neo (P45 / ICH10)
> CPU: intel Xeon E5450 C0
> 
> #2
> mobo: Asus P5QLD PRO (P43 / ICH10)
> CPU: intel Xeon X5450 C0
> 
> #3
> mobo: Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2C rev1 (G31 / ICH7)
> CPU: intel Xeon E5440 C0
> 
> #4
> mobo: Asus P5Q3 Deluxe (P45 / ICH10R)
> CPU: intel Xeon L5420 E0
> 
> also I had my P5Q3 Deluxe running with Xeon X3360 E0 - native LGA775 CPU so it doesn't count as mod, but I'd like people to know it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot cousin's P5K
> 
> mobo: Asus P5K (P35 / ICH9)
> CPUs: intel Xeons E5420 E0, E5440 C0, E5450 C0, X5450 C0 and E0, X5460 C0


I can confirm Foxconn G41MXE v6 bios up also confirmed to be plug and play with the E5450 (and probably all others with 1333mhz FSB).


----------



## puny

Tried the L5430 on my abit IP35 Pro one last time on a whim. Actually got Windows to run! Although, only at 2GHz with 2 cores vs. 2.67GHz with 4. The Phoenix BIOS seemed confused as to which CPU was installed: my trusty E4400 is a dual-core clocked at 2GHz! Rebooted, BIOS saw all four cores at correct speed, and Windows crashed upon loading. Ha!


----------



## Arabella

I managed to OC the Xeon to almost 3ghz. If i increase the bus speed even by 1 more computer fails to post. I tried increasing ram voltage but that didn't fix it what else could it be? I tried lowering the multiplier and increasing bus speed but i get the same issue. During a 4 hour prime test the temperature peaked a5 81c for about a minute and the rest of the test it was 63c solid as a rock so its not the temp either. Maybe i should disable the auto FSB overclocking or something..?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Bogd4n

What mainboard did you used, voltage for MCH (Northbridge) and voltage for CPU?


----------



## Arabella

this is the motherboard http://www.asus.com/ph/Motherboards/P5G41TMUSB3/

all voltages are stock, i wanna get as much out of it as i can without increasing the voltage.


----------



## Bogd4n

First of all, when you overclock, you don't do it with voltages on auto.







Set the voltage for cpu (vcore) at 1,25 V and 1,2V for northbridge (MCH). These are safe value I would say. Then go up with the FSB until the system doesn't boot. When the system doesn't boot, increase the vcore. The voltage for MCH might need to be increased too.
You have to study the basics of overclocking.







It is not very difficult, but you need a few knoledges and you have to be very patient.
Maybe this will help you: http://www.overclock.net/t/289573/my-experience-overclocking-the-q6600-a-basic-guide-walkthrough


----------



## FlavianFemmorte

Alright guys, new to the forum here! So hi!

This mod seems pretty straightforward, my spare pc is an evga 790i Ultra SLI with a QX9650, 8gb OCZ Platinum 1333MHz cl9.

Mobo is in fantastic shape and barely used so I expect great results (based on what I've read here, if anyone has anything I need to be aware of please let me know







) but my question(s):

-At $50 I can get the X5460 SLBBA, $100 (ish) X5479 SLBBF. These are good choices, or do I have better options?
-Is the price jump worth it?
-I have a 120mm Xigmatek hs at the moment, should I go closed loop liquid, delid, lap?

Note that this will mainly be a modding/OC project to do with my girlfriend, I don't foresee me actually using this rig myself, she will be.

Any heads up or pointers are greatly appreciated!


----------



## gagarin77

@ FlavianFemmorte welcome to overclock.net

QX9650 is on the same level as those Xeons so performance gains will be small (10% at stock). If you are doing it just for fun that's o.k. Basically you have two choices - buy X5460 cheap @ 50$ or buy X5470 @ 100$ (85$ from china) and sell QX9650 for about 150-180$ (i think that is the price for those chips now). X5470 with custom water loop did 5GHz few weeks back. 4,3-4,6 on air is doable.
BTW
nice mobo:thumb: Can you tell me how it handles RAM overclocking? I have P5Q3 DLX with Corsair Vengeance 2133 DDR3 but RAM overclocking is a nightmare. Anything over 1800MHz and RAM becomes unstable.


----------



## FlavianFemmorte

Thanks gagarin!

The board is dreamy, in my experience the qx9650 hates being OCd, I can't get much out of mine before I lock up. But I was able to bump up to 1600mhz on the ram in a heartbeat. I haven't really tried anything higher but I'm confident I could go much higher with it, I'd recommend the board highly! I'll totally see how far I can go after the mod









Its really going to be for fun, and itll be a good learning experience for my partner. I'm leaning towards the 5470 on maybe a corsair h80.


----------



## gagarin77

H80 is medicore at best. It has same capabilities as mid-end air cooling. Go Corsair H100i / H110 or even better Swiftech H220 / H220X (don't know if it entered the market yet). Another plus for Swiftech is the loop can be expanded. Check if it will fit in your case.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> H80 is medicore at best. It has same capabilities as mid-end air cooling. Go Corsair H100i / H110 or even better Swiftech H220 / H220X (don't know if it entered the market yet). Another plus for Swiftech is the loop can be expanded. Check if it will fit in your case.


eh the h80 isn't bad when mounted right.I had a h60 that did wonders for a 3570k once mounted correctly. corsair just has a really stupid mounting design. granted a gpu will be a pain.


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @ FlavianFemmorte welcome to overclock.net
> 
> QX9650 is on the same level as those Xeons so performance gains will be small (10% at stock). If you are doing it just for fun that's o.k. Basically you have two choices - buy X5460 cheap @ 50$ or buy X5470 @ 100$ (85$ from china) and sell QX9650 for about 150-180$ (i think that is the price for those chips now). X5470 with custom water loop did 5GHz few weeks back. 4,3-4,6 on air is doable.
> BTW
> nice mobo:thumb: Can you tell me how it handles RAM overclocking? I have P5Q3 DLX with Corsair Vengeance 2133 DDR3 but RAM overclocking is a nightmare. Anything over 1800MHz and RAM becomes unstable.


My Blitz Extreme is stable +1800









Micron GTR 7-6-5-15 2.5v
Samsung Green 35nm 1.7v CAS7
...


----------



## rewease

@FlavianFemmorte

I have used a Xigmatek Gaia 120mm cooler with my x5460 and x5470. Up to around 3.8 GHz (heavily depending on the chip) it stays in the comfortale temperature range. Thats the low 60s under Linpack load with 130W of absolute peak cpu power usage and 25 °C ambient .


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> My Blitz Extreme is stable +1800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Micron GTR 7-6-5-15 2.5v
> Samsung Green 35nm 1.7v CAS7
> ...


The ram I'm using is Corsair Vengeance 2133 CL11 CMZ16GX3M4X2133C11R (Rated 1,5V at 2133)
I looked under the radiator and I very much liked what I saw: Samsung SEC HCH9 K4B2G0846D -> what it can do you can see here
Well I guess it is the mobo, or rather it is BIOS that can't handle RAM overclocking. I can have stable system with low ram speed, but when I try to run it 1:1 on high frequency it just becomes generally unstable.
Tried timings 11-11-11-(27-35) even with 1,8V+ on RAM and 1,58V on NB. AI clock Twister on Lighter, but it didn't helped.
Here is a screen from MemSet


I think the problem is BIOS - for example tRFC can't go over 150 and memset shows 171 in XMS profile. What is your say at this?


----------



## Bogd4n

@gagarin
You are using a Gigabyte mobo, right?
I am also using a Gigabyte and I have problems in running RAM at 1800. I think the Bios is the problem and I also think that it depends on the CPU used.
Also reference voltages need to be tweaked in order to get high fsb and RAM speeds.

Sent from Acer S500


----------



## Shonk

I think ddr3 p45 p43 chipsets just struggle with high ram frequency's in general

I have 4gb of corsair 9-9-9 1600mhz and have never been able to get it prime stable
it will allways fail prime be it 10mins or 20 hours

I gave up on my old cpu and ran it at 1333 fsb 333 bus

have come to the same decision on this cpu also
and instead im just running it at 7-7-7 1333 400 fsb

tbh it makes hardly any difference aslong as you have the fsb set
the ram will saturate the bus anyway

the only reason i get slightly lower is due to being able to run
Ai Transaction Booster lower when the ram is at 1600

1333 Ram Ai Transaction Booster 8









1600 Ram Ai Transaction Booster 7


----------



## Steveoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arabella*
> 
> I managed to OC the Xeon to almost 3ghz. If i increase the bus speed even by 1 more computer fails to post. I tried increasing ram voltage but that didn't fix it what else could it be? I tried lowering the multiplier and increasing bus speed but i get the same issue. During a 4 hour prime test the temperature peaked a5 81c for about a minute and the rest of the test it was 63c solid as a rock so its not the temp either. Maybe i should disable the auto FSB overclocking or something..?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Your pci bus is holding you back, to go further on the g41 you'll need to bump the pci frequency. The vcore might need a bump to but you're restricted with that. I'm surprised you managed to get it so high to start with.

Don't go too crazy with it though, it can have some nasty side effects If too high.

General rule is fsb will hit 3.4 times the pci frequency on the g41.


----------



## kikicoco1334

has anyone got GA-EP45T-USB3P to work with anything? i have a GA-EP45T-USB3P and GA-P35-DS3P non of them are working I was just wondering has anyone tried these boards yet or am i doing something wrong.


----------



## rewease

Both boards should work fine with xeons. The usb3p is actually one of the best 775 boards for the job.


----------



## kikicoco1334

Thanks guy! some how the only thing my test card is pulling up is FF.
I tested everything on the motherboard, and its working fine.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikicoco1334*
> 
> Thanks guy! some how the only thing my test card is pulling up is FF.
> I tested everything on the motherboard, and its working fine.


Strange, usually FF stands for fully functional.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikicoco1334*
> 
> Thanks guy! some how the only thing my test card is pulling up is FF.
> I tested everything on the motherboard, and its working fine.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikicoco1334*
> 
> Thanks guy! some how the only thing my test card is pulling up is FF.
> I tested everything on the motherboard, and its working fine.


Go to first page of this thread and see if you placed adapter correctly (in correct row) and installed Xeon with golden triangle corresponding the one on the socket. Look at adapter with magnifying glass to check if any contact is not being blocked, it might need trimming in some places. It may be a broken adapter, but I had moded over 20 Xeons and everyone was working fine, so for now lets assume it is good.
If everything was in proper order than inspect the socket. The plastic bars have to be trimmed exactly even with the socket's frame top to bottom. After heat sink installation CPU will be pressed down, so if there is some skew it may interfere. Also look for plastic fragments inside the socket. You may want to try with only one ram module to minimize possibility of hardware conflict.
If this doesn't help than replace adapter.

@jihe
FF = fully functional, but only if it earlier goes through the whole chain of other POST codes.
FF from the start is usually hardware error.


----------



## Bogd4n

I thnk someone should update first post, to make a complete list with motherboards that were tested with a Xeon. Also, a thread where to post our best results thet we got with Xeons would be nice. Something like 1 Ghz Club.


----------



## Bogd4n

Just a small update. Had an hour of free time. My mobo is like a woman at period. Now it boots, now it doesn't...with the same settings. I have to test it on cold.


----------



## kikicoco1334

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Go to first page of this thread and see if you placed adapter correctly (in correct row) and installed Xeon with golden triangle corresponding the one on the socket. Look at adapter with magnifying glass to check if any contact is not being blocked, it might need trimming in some places. It may be a broken adapter, but I had moded over 20 Xeons and everyone was working fine, so for now lets assume it is good.
> If everything was in proper order than inspect the socket. The plastic bars have to be trimmed exactly even with the socket's frame top to bottom. After heat sink installation CPU will be pressed down, so if there is some skew it may interfere. Also look for plastic fragments inside the socket. You may want to try with only one ram module to minimize possibility of hardware conflict.
> If this doesn't help than replace adapter.
> 
> @jihe
> FF = fully functional, but only if it earlier goes through the whole chain of other POST codes.
> FF from the start is usually hardware error.


Thanks for the in-detailed reply, everything is trimmed off the way it should. seems like I just had a bad chip. everything worked on the GA-EP45T-USB3P.


----------



## triton424

Hi to everybody,

Conversion works on gigabyte ga-g41mt-d3v with e5440 xeon. The only problem is SSE 4.1 and Vx-t activation using microcodes. I can't edit bios. I used every technique described in this site and it just wouldn't allow me to do anything. If anyone can help, the bios site is:
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3798#bios. Thank you all for sharing information!


----------



## xxpenguinxx

EDIT: updated
Here's the BIOS with the updated microcodes: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/xeqjuow9ho27a/

I included both the 7-Zip exe and the BIOS itself. I was able to update it just fine. Let me know if there are any issues.


----------



## triton424

Unfortunatelly no joy SSE 4 and Vx-t still not functioning. My CPU is e5440 E0 stepping if that makes any difference. I'll try a fresh installation and come back to you.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *triton424*
> 
> Unfortunatelly no joy SSE 4 and Vx-t still not functioning. My CPU is e5440 E0 stepping if that makes any difference. I'll try a fresh installation and come back to you.


the reason it didn't worked is most probably 1 byte error when extracting npcpucode.bin from BIOS
Follow this instruction to fix that problem -> link


----------



## tbs1

@gagarin77 my first post, I also have a P5Q3 deluxe like yours, this is my current ring:



http://imgur.com/xyTA4NO



Do you think worth to upgrade to a X5460? need to mod bios (latest official installed)? Any side effect?

ps: I have other mobo ddr2, P5W Dh Deluxe, not sure if it is a better choose.

Thanks!


----------



## gagarin77

@tbs1 it is a cheap upgrade, but definitely worth the money. Best investment of 50$ you can do right now. I've been running on Xeons four months now and no side effects of any kind. You will have to patch BIOS with proper Xeon microcodes, otherwise there is a possibility it will be unstable. You may find instruction how to do that in this thread, just search it.
It will probably run also on P5W Dh Deluxe, but this mobo has "beta" support for 45nm CPUs. Anyway it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## vega0

X5460 12+ hours stable at @3.8GHz (9.5 multi, 401 FSB) 1.35vcore - any idea what vcore is needed for 4.0+?

@Gagarin77 thanks for the advice regarding Tjmax = 85!



Code:



Code:


Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L Rev 2.0: BIOS Version: F9C
CPU: Intel Xeon X5460
RAM: Crucial Model: Ballistix Sport DDR2 800 Part#: BLS2CP2G2D80EBS1S00CEU (http://uk.crucial.com/ProductDisplay?urlRequestType=Base&catalogId=10153&categoryId=17510&productId=10743&urlLangId=-1&langId=-1&top_category=&parent_category_rn=17510&storeId=10153)
Power Supply Unit: Corsair HX520W
Robust Graphics Booster___________ [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio __________________ [9]
Fine Clock Ratio __________________[0.5]
CPU Host Clock Control____________[Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)_________[401]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)________[101]
C.I.A. 2__________________________[Disabled]
Performance Enhance = ____________[Standard]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)_____[2.00]
DRAM Timing Selectable_____ SPD ___[Manual]

CAS Latency Time_______________5_[5]
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay________5_[5]
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay_______5_[5]
Precharge Delay (tRAS)__________12_[12]

ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)_________3_[Auto]
Rank Write to READ Delay________3_[Auto]
Write to Precharge Delay_________6_[Auto]
Refresh to ACT Delay____________52_[Auto]
Read to Precharge Delay__________3_[Auto]
Static tRead Value_______________8_[8]
Static tRead Phase Adjust_________0_[Auto]

System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [1.8V]
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [+0.1V]
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.1V]
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.1V]
CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.35000V]
Normal CPU Vcore________1.23750V

Hard Disk Boot Priority.....: [Press Enter]
1.      Kingston SV300S37A240G
2.      ST3500320AS
3.      ST3500320AS
First Boot Device...........: [Hard Disk]
Second Boot Device......: [CDROM]
Third Boot Device.........: [Disabled]
Password Check...........: [Setup]
HDD S.M.A.R.T. Capability......: [Disabled]
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.........: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect.........: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)...........: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ......: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function...............: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology..........: [Disabled]
Full Screen LOGO Show.........: [Disabled]
Init Display First............: [PEG]

SATA AHCI Mode.........: [AHCI]
SATA Port0-1 Native Mode.........: [Enabled]
USB Controller...........: [Enabled]
USB 2.0 Controller............: [Enabled]
USB Keyboard Support............: [Disabled]
USB Mouse Support..........: [Disabled]
Legacy USB Storage Detect&#8230;&#8230;.[Disabled]
Azalia Codec............: [Auto]
Onboard H/W LAN............: [Enabled]
SMART LAN.................: [Press Enter]
Onboard LAN Boot ROM.......: [Disabled]
Onboard IDE Controller........: [Enabled]
Onboard Serial Port 1..........: [3F8/IRQ4]
Onboard Parallel Serial Port...: [378/IRQ7]
Parallel Port Mode................: [SPP]

ACP1 Suspend Type........: [S1(POS)]
Soft-Off by PWR-BTTN....: [Delay 4 Sec.]
PME Event Wake Up.......: [Disabled]
Power On by Ring.......: [Disabled]
Resume by Alarm......: [Disabled]
HPET Support..........: [Enabled]
HPET Mode.............: [64-bit mode]
Power On by Mouse.............: [Double Click]
Power On by Keyboard.........: [Disabled]
AC Back Function..................: [Soft-Off]

PCI1 IRQ Assignment.............: [Auto]
PCI2 IRQ Assignment.............: [Auto]
PCI3 IRQ Assignment............: [Auto]

Reset Case Open Status...........: [Disabled]
CPU Warning Temperature.......: [80°C/176°F]
CPU FAN Fail Warning...............: [Disabled]
SYSTEM FAN2 Fail Warning.......: [Disabled]
POWER FAN Fail Warning..........: [Disabled]
SYSTEM FAN1 Fail Warning.......: [Disabled]
CPU Smart FAN Control.............: [Disabled]


----------



## gnubert

Quad showing as a dual, you can try uninstalling your current processor entries in Device Manager & rebooting. If that fails, go with the suggestion to re-install Windows.

This post is a bit late, been reading through every message, from #1 in the thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arabella*
> 
> 
> I bought a xeon e5420 modded the socket of an asus pg41t-m/usb3 and the system booted but windows/cpuz can only see 2 cores and threads i updated the bios with the new microcodes and nothing, i even updated older versions of the bios and still nothing all i can see is 2 cores, what could be causing this does anyone know?


----------



## rewease

@vega0

You may hit some ceilings with an overclock that high on your board. The DS3L has not the most extensive NB cooling as well as only a 4-phase VRM. How much Vcore your cpu needs depends on the silicon lottery. Have you tried 1.3 and 1.325V VID setting @ 3.8 GHz? What temps do you get?


----------



## vega0

@rewease

The system failed at 1.3V and I haven't yet tried 1.325V. Do you think I should try this next rather than move up to 3.9GHz?


----------



## rewease

You can go either way. Personally I settled with 3.8 GHz for 24/7 with my X5460 C0 (same VID as yours). Its stable at 1.3-1.325V in bios (1.25-1.26V actual full load voltage after drop). But my temps are a bit higher than yours. I hit the low 60s with linx. The 48 gflops it produces seem about right. You can also aim higher and see what clock you can reach with a comfortable vcore / temp.


----------



## vega0

Well I left the vcore at 1.35 and raised FSB to 411 and just got this BSOD:

Dump File : 052714-12370-01.dmp
Crash Time : 27/05/2014 23:17:33
Bug Check String : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Bug Check Code : 0x0000003b
Parameter 1 : 00000000`c0000005
Parameter 2 : fffff800`02fac147
Parameter 3 : fffff880`0954afb0
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
File Description : NT Kernel & System
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 6.1.7601.18409 (win7sp1_gdr.140303-2144)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
Stack Address 1 :
Stack Address 2 :
Stack Address 3 :
Computer Name :
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\052714-12370-01.dmp
Processors Count : 4
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 290,208
Dump File Time : 27/05/2014 23:19:33

I upped the vcore 5 clicks to 1.38...(I forget the last digits) and will see how that runs. I don't think my RAM overclocks very well so thinking of replacing it but DDR2 obviously is quite pricey so feel like just trying to make the best of what I have and buying a new system when I feel this one is too slow.

BTW - Did you change your Tjmax to 85? I haven't used linx test but the HCi MemTest seems useful and not too aggressive with the temps!


----------



## rewease

Yep, my temps are after correction of Tjmax to 85 °C. LinX is quite hard on the cpu in terms of power dissipation. So I feel ok with 62 °C peak unter LinX with 25 °C ambient. The gflops values it puts are also handy. If you go up in clock and the value decreases, its a quick indication for a low vcore. You just have to make sure that no background program interferes. For long term testing however I stick with prime.


----------



## vega0

Anyone know what the safe voltage limit for the X5460 is?

My RAM isn't very good for overclocking but I'm at 3.9 stable (9.5 multi, 411 FSB) at 1.38125V.
System doesn't like 422 FSB so trying 1-3MHz increases to see what the max is atm


----------



## gagarin77

@vega0 read more about overclocking. 1.4 V should be o.k. but watch CPU temperatures, even 1,5V with good water cooling but degradation will be fast.
try lowering CPU multiplier and compensate with higher FSB - if this doesn't help then something else is blocking your FSB
Try increasing NB voltage,
check what happens if you lower RAM freq and loose the timings
I had one degraded X5460 that could only run at 9,5x420 and 9x460 @ 1,4V - this is still a possibility


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vega0*
> 
> Anyone know what the safe voltage limit for the X5460 is?
> 
> My RAM isn't very good for overclocking but I'm at 3.9 stable (9.5 multi, 411 FSB) at 1.38125V.
> System doesn't like 422 FSB so trying 1-3MHz increases to see what the max is atm


Read this:http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/3720#post_22308621

It might help you.


----------



## oskarsj

Hi,

Have folloving issue with E5420 Xeon on my ASUS P5B-SE MB: everything works fine, except for large archives unpacking and some games unstability. I suspected RAM problems, and checked it by Memtest86+.

The results are strange - all tests pass, with 0 errors, except for Test 8 "Random number sequences", only when 3'rd or 4'th core running - then i have about 500-1500 errors (randomly) for each core, over all RAM adress range. Min and max wrong bit count is allways 1.

I tryed different CPU' s (all the same, E5420) and a number of stickers, with same results.
My old Core2duo on the same MB runs fine, no Memtest errors at all.
Tryed different FSB clocks, tryed to remowe all but one DIMMS, no luck.

Is this issue common, or i have something exceptional ?


----------



## gagarin77

@oskarsj
sometimes it is because RAM timings are too tight, or RAM/NB needs more voltage. On C2D you had probably different RAM/FSB divider + NB is stressed more with quad core CPU.


----------



## davwman

I have my 790i ultra sli running a slbba x5460 at 4050mhz. This mobo is notorious for massive vdroop. If I set cpu volts at 1.4v, in windows it drops to 1.3 under stress testing load. Im watercooled and my temps never exceed 49c under full load. Im obviously shooting for more mhz and the setup I have will allow it to do so. So, my question is, what is the max volts allowed before I need to start worrying about destroying this chip? Also my true vcore is based off of what the reading is in windows and not the bios, correct?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> I have my 790i ultra sli running a slbba x5460 at 4050mhz. This mobo is notorious for massive vdroop. If I set cpu volts at 1.4v, in windows it drops to 1.3 under stress testing load. Im watercooled and my temps never exceed 49c under full load. Im obviously shooting for more mhz and the setup I have will allow it to do so. So, my question is, what is the max volts allowed before I need to start worrying about destroying this chip? Also my true vcore is based off of what the reading is in windows and not the bios, correct?


Turn on Load Line Calibration if you have it in BIOS and your trouble with VDrop will be over. Just so you know of cons of having LLC enabled - this setting is not recommended by AnandTech and you can read here why - Link.
You can also google search for pencil mod to reduce VDrop.
Here are some that I found:
Link
Link
1,4V in BIOS setting is O.K. Arxontas had QX9650 @ 1,44V for years and it worked. Just watch the temperatures. Xevi overclocked X5470 to 5GHz @ 1,536V with custom water loop (link), but that voltage will degrade the CPU if is maintained 24/7.
Can you check how this chipset handles high RAM frequency? I'm considering buying Striker II Extreme on 790i.
Drop CPU multiplier to 6x and go up with FSB and RAM 1:1 and see what happens at 460, 480, 500 and 500+. Make a prime95 Blend test 10-15mins and run Memtest86+ for a cycle or two. Check if you can manipulate RAM timings to make it stable. Don't forget to to up your NB voltage when overclocking.
Here are some articles on 790i overclocking
Link
Link
Link
Link
Link
Link


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Also my true vcore is based off of what the reading is in windows and not the bios, correct?


Usually, it's the same value in BIOS and CPU-Z. But to the most corect reading is done by the DMM.


----------



## oskarsj

Thanks for reply, so this situation is something familiar ? I'll try to play around timings, then... But why it happens only for certain test and only for 3. and 4. core ? Just curious.


----------



## davwman

@gagarin. 790i ultra doesn't have llc, so that option is out. As of now I'm sitting at 4.250 GHz with 1.49v in bios which is probably more than I need, but in windows and CPU Z it shows 1.44v and drops to 1.37 under full load during Intel burn test. So I can only assume that 1.44v and 1.37v are my true readings. As far as ram is concerned the 790i can handle ram up to 2000mhz. Unfortunately for some reason mine doesn't like to be synced. So I'm running linked at 5:4 divider 2x4gb 1600mhz patriot viper extremes which the 790i loves at 1480mhz. I haven't played with timings yet as I'm trying to max the x5460 out. Again I have an excellent water setup which idles the CPU at 20c and full load at 50c with this voltage


----------



## Dimitris K

I have an Asus P5N-E sli mobo (chipset nforce 650i) with an INTEL core2 Duo cpu at the moment and i want to buy an INTEL XEON E5410. Could somebody help me if this will work or does my mobo not support this cpu?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> @gagarin. 790i ultra doesn't have llc, so that option is out. As of now I'm sitting at 4.250 GHz with 1.49v in bios which is probably more than I need, but in windows and CPU Z it shows 1.44v and drops to 1.37 under full load during Intel burn test. So I can only assume that 1.44v and 1.37v are my true readings. As far as ram is concerned the 790i can handle ram up to 2000mhz. Unfortunately for some reason mine doesn't like to be synced. So I'm running linked at 5:4 divider 2x4gb 1600mhz patriot viper extremes which the 790i loves at 1480mhz. I haven't played with timings yet as I'm trying to max the x5460 out. Again I have an excellent water setup which idles the CPU at 20c and full load at 50c with this voltage


That leaves you only with Vmod - 50k or 20 kOhm VR, from what I've read pencil mod didn't worked on those boards. As for RAM my P5Q3 DLX is also rated at 2000, but problems start above 1800. Guess we won't know for sure unless you test it. At least you have a proper cooling








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimitris K*
> 
> I have an Asus P5N-E sli mobo (chipset nforce 650i) with an INTEL core2 Duo cpu at the moment and i want to buy an INTEL XEON E5410. Could somebody help me if this will work or does my mobo not support this cpu?


Looks like your mobo was already confirmed with X5450 -> Link
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oskarsj*
> 
> Thanks for reply, so this situation is something familiar ? I'll try to play around timings, then... But why it happens only for certain test and only for 3. and 4. core ? Just curious.


Some tests detect errors of different kind, some of them are better than the other but slower, some are running only 1 core at a time and some can handle multiprocessing.
Test description is here -> Link but this is for the newest memtest by PassMark, test numeration may be different (I think test 8 in memtest86+ 5.01 is called "Moving inversions 32 bit pattern" and it corresponds to number 7 in description).
When I tightened timings too much I had problems with test 8 - it reported a few errors after 10 minutes of running. The errors were completely gone when I loosened timings a bit. Went from DDR3 9-9-9-24 @1,5V to 5-6-6-17 @1,8V and now 6-7-7-18 @1,7V. RAM latency dropped from 85,3ns to 70,3ns at 1333MHz with FSB strap 200 and Performance Level 4. At 5-6-6-17 latency was 69,7ns so it wasn't worth stressing. There is noticeable difference in speed, for example when entering Windows all my autostart programs are loaded within 3 seconds and I'm using WD Caviar Green HDD.


----------



## Dimitris K

Yeah i've ckecked this list, but on the list below "Mobos that should be compatible,but haven't been tested yet" shows that my mobo doesn't support 45nm quads with LGA socket 775 but does support 65 nm Xeons. The Xeon E5410 is 45nm, so i'm a little bit confused!
Thanks anyway!


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimitris K*
> 
> Yeah i've ckecked this list, but on the list below "Mobos that should be compatible,but haven't been tested yet" shows that my mobo doesn't support 45nm quads with LGA socket 775 but does support 65 nm Xeons. The Xeon E5410 is 45nm, so i'm a little bit confused!
> Thanks anyway!


What Gagarin said. Your mobo supports 45nm CPUS so it should support 45nm Xeons too.

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5NE_SLI.

*Compatible with Intel® 05B/05A/06 processors
Support Intel® 45nm CPU*

Finally, buy an E5450 not that turtle of CPU you have selected.

http://ark.intel.com/products/33083/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5450-12M-Cache-3_00-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB?wapkw=e5450

Whatever Xeon you buy, you will need a modded BIOS to get the full feature set.


----------



## mazaxaka

Help! I have the motherboard asus p5k se/epu and xeon E5430. That I wouldn't do it doesn't work. What it is necessary to make that earned? P.s Change for spelling, I from Russia


----------



## reflexdarky

I can confirm that i have successfully carried out this mod on a packardbell Imedia s1710 computer with a Intel Xeon L5410 CPU quadcore 2.300ghz

Motherboard type is a MCP73T-AD (i think its a ecs motherboard made for packard bell)

The computer uses the following chipsets Nvidia GeForce 7050

SouthBridge nForce 620i

Before i Carried out the mod i added the microcodes to the bios and flashed it with the old C2D cpu then carried out the mod

only thing i notice is that the temperatures on the cpu are rather high just idle on the desktop she is cooking at

core #0 70c
core#1 65c
core#2 65c
core#3 72c

i only have the stock cooler on her at the moment might invest in a better one





Rob


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazaxaka*
> 
> Help! I have the motherboard asus p5k se/epu and xeon E5430. That I wouldn't do it doesn't work. What it is necessary to make that earned? P.s Change for spelling, I from Russia


I have moded one P5K SE/EPU myself - it worked fine with Xeon X5460 C0 + 8GB DDR2 800 + Radeon 5770
Here is my troubleshooting post, it may help a bit.
link


----------



## mazaxaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> I have moded one P5K SE/EPU myself - it worked fine with Xeon X5460 C0 + 8GB DDR2 800 + Radeon 5770
> Here is my troubleshooting post, it may help a bit.
> link


Please give the Bios rom


----------



## Dimitris K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> What Gagarin said. Your mobo supports 45nm CPUS so it should support 45nm Xeons too.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5NE_SLI.
> 
> *Compatible with Intel® 05B/05A/06 processors
> Support Intel® 45nm CPU*
> 
> Finally, buy an E5450 not that turtle of CPU you have selected.
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/33083/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5450-12M-Cache-3_00-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB?wapkw=e5450
> 
> Whatever Xeon you buy, you will need a modded BIOS to get the full feature set.


Φιλε μου, ευχαριστω καταρχην για την απαντηση. Επέλεξα αυτο τον επεξεργαστη γιατι τον εχει προσφορα στο e-shop 139 Ευρω καινουργιο και τυχαια εμαθα για αυτο το mod ψαχνοντας αν ταιριαζουν τα socket. Απλα ηθελα να ημουν απολυτα σιγουρος.Ουτως η αλλως απο τον προηγουμενο επεξεργαστη μου (core2 duo 1.87ghz) καλυτερος ειναι.
Και παλι ευχαριστω!


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimitris K*
> 
> Φιλε μου, ευχαριστω καταρχην για την απαντηση. Επέλεξα αυτο τον επεξεργαστη γιατι τον εχει προσφορα στο e-shop 139 Ευρω καινουργιο και τυχαια εμαθα για αυτο το mod ψαχνοντας αν ταιριαζουν τα socket. Απλα ηθελα να ημουν απολυτα σιγουρος.Ουτως η αλλως απο τον προηγουμενο επεξεργαστη μου (core2 duo 1.87ghz) καλυτερος ειναι.
> Και παλι ευχαριστω!


Please write in English. It is disrespectful for other members to write in Chinese. If everybody wrote in his native language in here chaos would ensue.

Imagine a forum made up of replies in Thai, Chinese, Hebrew and Russian.

Buying that CPU brand new for 139 euros is a huge waste of money as that tech is already 7 years old and you can get a far better CPU for the same amount of money. You can buy that CPU you want and the E5450 used from E-bay, which is what I recommend you to do unless you don't really mind throwing money overboard.


----------



## davwman

Looks like I will be vdroop modding my 790i ultra. Wish me luck. Sitting at 4.25 GHz and 100% stable. Just need to get the vdroop fixed


----------



## Bogd4n

Right now, I hate my mainboard. Now it doesn't want to boot with either L5420 or 5130. With L5420 I get a lot of beeps and with 5130 it starts for 2-3 seconds and then reboots...over and over again. I don't get it. The BIOS has the microcodes for the L5420 and it worked before with this CPU. With 5110 it works without a problem...
I am so angry right now...


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> Right now, I hate my mainboard. Now it doesn't want to boot with either L5420 or 5130. With L5420 I get a lot of beeps and with 5130 it starts for 2-3 seconds and then reboots...over and over again. I don't get it. The BIOS has the microcodes for the L5420 and it worked before with this CPU. With 5110 it works without a problem...
> I am so angry right now...


I think I fix those problems...It turns out that I might be an idiot. I didn't put the sticker on the correct rows on Xeon 5130. And I have checked it a lot of times and didn't noticed until now. The other problem with the Xeon L5420 seems to be fixed by using another BIOS version. Not sure yet about this, I need more time for testing.

L.E.
And I almost forgot, before these, I tweaked some settings and managed to squeeze a very few Mhz from 5110... I think I am near the FSB wall with this chip. Maybe on cold with a sub zero ambient it will go higher.

http://valid.canardpc.com/rypxcl


L.L.E.
@davwman: good luck.


----------



## pazzz

Got an interesting problem here.

I'm running a Asrock p45xe motherboard with a Xeon E5472 cpu. I did the stickermod and it booted without a hitch. Running windows8.1 is a different story though. W7 seems to run better but not much. On stock speeds and voltages i get random bsods and can't run a linpack test longer than a few seconds.

I have absolutety no idea why it isn't working. The board can handle a 2000mhz fsb so 1600 shouldn't be a problem. I've reseated the cpu several times, changed the sticker, doesn't change anything.

Any ideas?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pazzz*
> 
> Got an interesting problem here.
> 
> I'm running a Asrock p45xe motherboard with a Xeon E5472 cpu. I did the stickermod and it booted without a hitch. Running windows8.1 is a different story though. W7 seems to run better but not much. On stock speeds and voltages i get random bsods and can't run a linpack test longer than a few seconds.
> 
> I have absolutety no idea why it isn't working. The board can handle a 2000mhz fsb so 1600 shouldn't be a problem. I've reseated the cpu several times, changed the sticker, doesn't change anything.
> 
> Any ideas?


Have you patched your BIOS with Xeon microcodes? Win 8 won't even boot if you didn't.


----------



## pazzz

I did, but W8.1 booted with my regular bios as well.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pazzz*
> 
> I did, but W8.1 booted with my regular bios as well.


Could you post your patched BIOS here on forum? I want to check something.
BTW
Win 8 shouldn't run on normal BIOS because it would detect unsupported CPU. I have seen it stop while loading system on Gigabyte P31. You even won't be able to install Win 8 on that CPU if it is not detected properly.


----------



## pazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Could you post your patched BIOS here on forum? I want to check something.
> BTW
> Win 8 shouldn't run on normal BIOS because it would detect unsupported CPU. I have seen it stop while loading system on Gigabyte P31. You even won't be able to install Win 8 on that CPU if it is not detected properly.


http://www.filedropper.com/p45xe170

Hoping this works.

Bios recognized it immediately as Xeon too, surprised me as well.


----------



## XigXag

Hi, wondering if anyone in here has any idea what could be causing my system to hang on startup.

Basically I've done a lot of research over the past few weeks and attempted this mod with an E5450 and a Pegatron IPMEL-AE mobo (lol I know). It has successfully booted to desktop a few times, albeit very slowly, and I've been able to take a couple screen shots of it. The CPU appears to be running at around 70% on 2 cores and only around 5% on the other 2, or vice versa.

I've tried updating the bios, chipset driver and even changed the psu and cpu cooler as I'd ordered the parts anyway. Same problem. Currently attempting a fresh install of windows to see if that gets around it.

I have made a thread in the intel build logs section, not sure if it's the right one but it has more info and pictures (Xeon E5450 problems).

I've come to the conclusion it should work as the board supports 1333mhz fsb and core 2 quad (yorkfield) processors.

Any ideas greatly appreciated, although I think it might just be a duff processor as the computer works fine with the old E5300.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pazzz*
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/p45xe170
> 
> Hoping this works.
> 
> Bios recognized it immediately as Xeon too, surprised me as well.


Just checked it. This is a clean BIOS without Xeon microcodes, see for yourself


----------



## pazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Just checked it. This is a clean BIOS without Xeon microcodes, see for yourself


Hmm.. I patched it with mmtool 3.12 and you are using 3.26.. When I use that version the file gets corrupted.. I'm guessing that's where my problem lies.
Could you patch it for me and upload it please? I would greatly appreciate that.


----------



## ried16

Is there a tutorial on how to patch your bios somewhere? I'm going to put a X 5470 on a gigabyte ep45-ud3r. Or is there a copy of the f12 bios with the sse4.1 and vs - codes posted on this site. I don't know if I trust myself to do it.


----------



## bigwolf86

Hi guys, I have a gigabyte EP45-DS3R board and an E5440. I have the latest BIOS version F11e but this BIOS dont support SSE4.1 and VT-x with the intel xeon e5440 cpu.

Here you can download the latest BIOS:
ftp://download.gigabyte.ru/bios/motherboard_bios_ga-ep45-ds3r_f11e.exe

Can you please help me and mod the BIOS with the microcodes?

Thanks and regards from Germany








bigwolf86


----------



## c3033457

Hello boys, i just want to share my experience.

I have a GA-EP45-UD3P v1.1 + x5460, and i followed the award bios modification guide to inject the xeon microcodes, but i have the same issues that Bucho talked in this post http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/2010#post_21738439 The bios does not take the new inserted microcodes, i know that patching the bios via hex editing works ok, but i find that way very hard for novices.

I discovered that if you add the microcodes at the *beginning* (instead of adding it at the end) of the file *ncpucode.bin* the bios always take the new inserted microcodes, i think this is a proper way for patching.

The microcode version that the bios is using can be checked in *AIDA64* in Motherboard -> CPUID -> Microcode Update Revision

So i modified the original guide:


Spoiler: How to update cpucodes in the Award BIOS (modified guide)



1. Create a blank file "NCPUCODE.BIN"

Code:



Code:


type NUL > NCPUCODE.BIN

2. Extract the existing cpucodes from the BIOS image:

Code:



Code:


cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN

3, Merge existing and the new cpucodes:

Code:



Code:


copy /b cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin + cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin + cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin + NCPUCODE.BIN merged.bin

4. Delete and rename files

Code:



Code:


del NCPUCODE.BIN
rename merged.bin NCPUCODE.BIN

5. Make it "read-only" to prevent from deletion after the update is complete:

Code:



Code:


attrib +R NCPUCODE.BIN

6. Update the BIOS image with the new cpucodes:

Code:



Code:


cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN

7. Check that cpucodes have been added:

Code:



Code:


intelmicrocodelist.exe BIOS.BIN

At the beginning of the output you should find the following lines:

Code:



Code:


CPUID=10676 UpdateRev=60F 2010/09/29 Checksum=8FE1A243 PlatformID=2
CPUID=10676 UpdateRev=60F 2010/09/29 Checksum=8FE1A207 PlatformID=6
CPUID=1067A UpdateRev=A0B 2010/09/28 Checksum=B007E7B0 PlatformID=2,6

8. Flash modified BIOS image


----------



## bigwolf86

I used this modded bios:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/3710#post_22304647
Gigabyte-GA-EP45-DS3R-F11I-SLIC-2-1-Updated-Roms-SLI
*Gigabyte EP45-DS3R*
Realtek - v2.59
Intel RAID - v13.1.0.2030
Raid Trim Support
Xeon Microcode
SLI Certification

The BIOS update was successful but there are still missing SSE4.1 and VT-x specifications. -.-

Can someone help?

regards


----------



## Dimitris K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Please write in English. It is disrespectful for other members to write in Chinese. If everybody wrote in his native language in here chaos would ensue.
> 
> Imagine a forum made up of replies in Thai, Chinese, Hebrew and Russian.
> 
> Buying that CPU brand new for 139 euros is a huge waste of money as that tech is already 7 years old and you can get a far better CPU for the same amount of money. You can buy that CPU you want and the E5450 used from E-bay, which is what I recommend you to do unless you don't really mind throwing money overboard.


No disrespect man. Just wanted to make sure i'm totally clear.
Thanks.


----------



## mazaxaka

Please HELP! Motherboard ASUS P5K SE/EPU and XEON E5430 don't work. I established microcodes, but all the same it isn't started. What's the problem?


----------



## Shonk

The X5460 Only turned up yesterday for MY EP45-DS3R

I have it half built running prime 95
just going to sleep once i wake i will sort the microcode for it and post
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigwolf86*
> 
> I used this modded bios:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/3710#post_22304647
> Gigabyte-GA-EP45-DS3R-F11I-SLIC-2-1-Updated-Roms-SLI
> *Gigabyte EP45-DS3R*
> Realtek - v2.59
> Intel RAID - v13.1.0.2030
> Raid Trim Support
> Xeon Microcode
> SLI Certification
> 
> The BIOS update was successful but there are still missing SSE4.1 and VT-x specifications. -.-
> 
> Can someone help?
> 
> regards


----------



## Shonk

Fixed EP45-DS3R XEON Microcode










http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/24923-Gigabyte-GA-EP45-DS3R-F11I-SLIC-2-1-Updated-Roms-SLI

Doing EP45-UD3LR now


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c3033457*
> 
> Hello boys, i just want to share my experience.
> 
> I have a GA-EP45-UD3P v1.1 + x5460, and i followed the award bios modification guide to inject the xeon microcodes, but i have the same issues that Bucho talked in this post http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/2010#post_21738439 The bios does not take the new inserted microcodes, i know that patching the bios via hex editing works ok, but i find that way very hard for novices.
> 
> I discovered that if you add the microcodes at the *beginning* (instead of adding it at the end) of the file *ncpucode.bin* the bios always take the new inserted microcodes, i think this is a proper way for patching.


Solution to this problem was already found.
First you should know why it doesn't work with normal procedure.
Sometimes after extraction of npcpucode.bin the file has additional 1 byte at the end, it is always hex (00). This makes the size of the file not even. So when you patch in standard way this space in npcpucode prevents BIOS from reading microcodes placed below it.
With your method here you patch a file that still contains an error. It may be harmless on some mobos, but on other it may cause problems.


----------



## davwman

I think I'm done for now. Have a 790i ultra with x5460 stable at 1.375v at 4.35ghz 458fsb. Ram is patriot viper extreme 1600mhz linked at 1:2 divider and running at 1832mhz with 9-10-9-28 timings on 2t with 1.75v. CPU temps never go over 54c and the whole system is cool. I'm waiting for my 50k resistor and trying to figure out how to solder tiny wire to the appropriate points for the vdroop mod. I know I can pull at least 4.5ghz but am voltage limited due to vdroop. Does anyone have any pointers on soldering something that small?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Use a soldering iron with a pencil tip. It doesn't have to be expensive. If you have steady hands it should be easy.

I used this one for a while: http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062737&filterName=Type&filterValue=Soldering+irons
There's also a 40W version: http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062738&filterName=Type&filterValue=Soldering+irons

My only complaint with them is that they use a screw to hold the tip in. Both my irons corroded to the point to where I cannot remove the tip. What I do now is I lightly sand the tips to a point when they start to get worn out.


----------



## davwman

@xxpenguinxx, I have a pencil tipped small electronics 25w iron and very steady surgeon like hands. My only issue is that damn resistor is small. I will make it happen though and keep the thread updated when its done. If it works this x5460 is in for a rude awakening, because the 790i loves over clocking and fsb speeds are not an issue.


----------



## Shonk

Has anyone else had this problem that Bucho was talking about on page 202

*Quote
I had to disable C2E idle states or otherwise the system would freeze in Windows*

MY Asus P5P43TD Pro is the same

Though MY Gigabyte EP45-DS3R is fine

It doesnt freeze btw its just really really slow
if you wait 10 mins it will boot and stutter into windows

Im not sure if its a case of the bios not being capable of C2E or a pin problem with the 771 to 775 bodge
a pin not touching due to slightly out of alignment sticker??


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I didn't have that issue, but I did have to disable all the power saving features so the cpu would receive proper voltage.


----------



## gagarin77

Normally I have enabled C1E and Speedstep. One time I turned on intel C State (c2/c3/c4), but it felt like something was wrong. Windows loaded with normal speed, but programs were behaving weird, like it wasn't stable. So I turned it off again. This option is Disabled by default on mine mobo.


----------



## Shonk

thats the option im on about its called something else on ami bios's

MY EP45-DS3R its 100% fine with it on

Its also default disabled on it


----------



## c3033457

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Solution to this problem was already found.
> First you should know why it doesn't work with normal procedure.
> Sometimes after extraction of npcpucode.bin the file has additional 1 byte at the end, it is always hex (00). This makes the size of the file not even. So when you patch in standard way this space in npcpucode prevents BIOS from reading microcodes placed below it.
> With your method here you patch a file that still contains an error. It may be harmless on some mobos, but on other it may cause problems.


Please can you tell me where is the solution that was already found, i have searched all the posts but i have not found anything but the Bucho's hex editing by hand.

With the normal guide of patching my motherboard always do a double boot when i turn it on, but when adding the microcodes at the beginning it always boot fine, my X5460 is a C0 step.


----------



## Biscoito

Hi all, i am new to this great forum and i need some help with my system (Error installing Windows).

I have modded my mobo Asus P5k Pro and installed a Xeon E5450 on it and update it with a modded bios posted here from the user patentman (Thanks for the link







)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> You`ll be able to still run a Core 2 Duo or Quad (or anything more recent than Pentium D, like even Pentium Dual Core Exxxx).
> 
> Be sure you have this mobo: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5K_PRO/#support
> 
> p5k-pro-1303-xeon.zip 770k .zip file


The problem: I have a SSD OCZ Agility 3 60GB and the bios sommetimes dont recognise the hdd in achi mode just in ide and everytime i try to install windows 7 Ultimate 64Bits it restarts the computer without any warning in the same "spot" (at nearly the end of installation) and gives a message like "The windows could not install correctly, restart the computer and try again".
I think it could be a driver issue related with my motherboard bios (GPU) or (SATA).
I try to install Linux on it and its perfect.
Could sommeone help me and mod this bios with the latest drivers so i could install windows without any problems?

p5k-pro-1303-xeon.zip 770k .zip file


Before i made this mod and the cpu upgrade i had a Core 2 Duo E8400 and the same SSD, the latest bios from Asus (1303) and everything worked very well.

My System is:

Xeon E5450 (C0)
Asus P5K Pro
G-Skill 4x1GB ddr2 800 PC2-6400 (4-4-3-5)
SSD OCZ Agility 3 60GB (firmware 2.25)
ATI Radeon HD4870 1GB GDDR5
PSU Corsair HX620W
Cooler AC Freezer 7 Pro

Thanks in advance for any help you can give me and sorry about my english (its not my native language)


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c3033457*
> 
> Please can you tell me where is the solution that was already found, i have searched all the posts but i have not found anything but the Bucho's hex editing by hand.
> 
> With the normal guide of patching my motherboard always do a double boot when i turn it on, but when adding the microcodes at the beginning it always boot fine, my X5460 is a C0 step.


Basically you follow the normal procedure and after the step where you extract npcpucode.bin from BIOS you have to use HxD to open it. Go to the end of the file and if extraction was incorrect you will see a lone byte (hex 00) in last line. Delete this byte, save npcpucode.bin and it is done. Follow normal procedure to finish patching.
Here is an original post, but people who written it were using Linux so they like to overcomplicate things







-> Link


----------



## Shonk

BTW the Tj. Max on the X5460 is 100 not 85

My upstairs pc that i did last week can go as high as 84 priming
so i was starting to think the TJ. Max was 85 and the true temp was 69 ish

I finished setting up my downstairs pc today with another X5460
this one has a Themalright Ultra 120 fan only running at 1000 rpm..

Tj Max 100
Idle 27-28 Max
Prime 54 Max

So its clearly 100 not 85 if your running hot your heatsink isnt upto the job like my upstairs pc

Something else interesting

My motherboard allows me to monitor how much power the cpu is drawing from the Power Phase's in real time

X5460 @ 3.8ghz Stock Voltage (1.25v) IDLE = 7-10 Watts
X5460 @ 3.8ghz Stock Voltage (1.25v) PRIME = Around 76 Watts

Q6600 @ 3.2ghz Stock Voltage (1.30v) IDLE = 40 Watts
Q6600 @ 3.2ghz Stock Voltage (1.30v) PRIME = Around 80 Watts


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shonk*
> 
> BTW the Tj. Max on the X5460 is 100 not 85


Intel developer forum pdf states it is 85 - Link


----------



## Shonk

I dont care what it states there's no way my cpu is idleing at 12 degrees and prime 39 degrees on air with a low rpm fan @3.8ghz


----------



## gagarin77

It is possible that the sensor detection from cores is incorrect. I had 3 X5482 and 2 were idle with 36-38C and one was showing as low as 18C. Same mobo, same cooling, same TIM, same ambient temp.


----------



## bigwolf86

great job Shonk. thank you.


----------



## ried16

got mine together and it works!!! x5470 on gigabyte ep45-ud3r rev 1.1. now how do determine if ss4.1 and vt-x are working?


----------



## oskarsj

@gagarin
hi again, and thanks for advice, but - no luck. I tested different RAM timings, different frequencies, voltagas and everything - absolutely no changes. RAM errors remains, even error amount remains just the same for any settings. Same picture - Memtest "test 8" on 3. and 4. core fails.
So, i give up.
Xeon E5420 cannot run on ASUS P5B SE mainboard. Time for new computer...


----------



## Bogd4n

Check if they are displayed in CPU-Z.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oskarsj*
> 
> @gagarin
> hi again, and thanks for advice, but - no luck. I tested different RAM timings, different frequencies, voltagas and everything - absolutely no changes. RAM errors remains, even error amount remains just the same for any settings. Same picture - Memtest "test 8" on 3. and 4. core fails.
> So, i give up.
> Xeon E5420 cannot run on ASUS P5B SE mainboard. Time for new computer...


I had one person who bought from me E5440 C0, he reported it works fine on Asus P5B Deluxe (it has the same 965 intel chipset). But this is still a borderline mobo for this mod.
P5B SE was added a beta support for similar LGA775 quad with FSB1333 in BIOS 0904 or 1001. You may have problems if you are running older BIOS. Maybe patch with Xeon microcodes the newest BIOS if you didn't tried that. Also see if this error remains with FSB 266 (1066) and RAM in sync. Just to be sure try running your core 2 duo with FSB 333 (1333) if it is capable of overclocking to this frequency and than perform a memtest.


----------



## Shonk

Aida uses 85 Tj Max is why

Mine shows between 11 and 13 idle with aida
35-39 prime 95

100 Tj Max seriously

Im just letting other people know the main thing is i know its 100..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> It is possible that the sensor detection from cores is incorrect. I had 3 X5482 and 2 were idle with 36-38C and one was showing as low as 18C. Same mobo, same cooling, same TIM, same ambient temp.


----------



## Shonk

Im not using water cooling here this is air with a 1000 rpm fan

I know which one i believe..


----------



## gagarin77

And I still say it is wrong sensor reading from this chip. I had a few X5460s and none of them showed 13C in AIDA, all were over 30C in idle.
This is X5460 running prime95 large FFT at stock frequency:


----------



## oskarsj

@gagarin77
No no, i have the latest BIOS for this MB, of course, this is the thing i begun. And BIOS mod for Xeon support too. And, today i tried number of different timings, frequencies, and things.
The symptoms are unclear - i do not see any differences at all, using different settings for RAM, NB and CPU. Nothing. When Memtest number 8 runs on core 3 or 4, random mem errors happens, always with the same frequency - about +/- 500 addresses pass, and, then, one fails. That's it.
OK, pal, thanks for Your assistance.


----------



## Shonk

Your motherboard diode which is directly under the cpu on the motherboard reads 50 thats 100% correct

there's no way you have cores at 42-52 when its 50 under the cpu

here's mine primeing mine is 43 under the cpu

the on die sensor's work just fine but arnt 85 Tj. Max.....



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> And I still say it is wrong sensor reading from this chip. I had a few X5460s and none of them showed 13C in AIDA, all were over 30C in idle.
> This is X5460 running prime95 large FFT at stock frequency:


----------



## bfe_vern

Just popped in my X5460 running F13 on 965PDS3. It boots up fine in Windows and I had to add the microcodes to get the added functionality. The only issue is that CPU-Z is only seeing 2 cores. Device manager shows all four cores but task manager and CPU-Z only show 2. I did see the post about another member having the same issue with his X5460 but he had an AMI BIOS and someone had to add p6 codec to it. Any assistance would be appreciated.

Problem solved.

I had to enable the remaining cores in msconfig/advanced options. Now CPU-Z and task manager sees all cores.

OC'd to 3.7GHz


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shonk*
> 
> Your motherboard diode which is directly under the cpu on the motherboard reads 50 thats 100% correct
> 
> there's no way you have cores at 42-52 when its 50 under the cpu
> 
> here's mine primeing mine is 43 under the cpu
> 
> the on die sensor's work just fine but arnt 85 Tj. Max.....


I doubt that as I had over 20 Xeons on this mobo: L5420s, E5420s, E5440s, E5450s, X5450s, X5460s, X5482s all of them (except for low voltage L5420) were in the same temperature range when tested. You have bad sensor on this chip, deal with it. As I said already I had one X5482 that behaved exactly like this X5460 of yours and the other two 82s had normal temperatures. This proves my point. Tj max is 85 for those CPUs as is stated in intel specs. If your chip has sensor malfunction you may compensate with setting Tj max to whatever you believe is right, but just don't spread confusion. Bad sensor on CPU can happen and that's it. To make it simpler to you this CPU has just 160MHz more than X5450 based on the same core, there is no way it would cause 15 degrees Celsius difference as you suggested.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shonk*
> 
> Your motherboard diode which is directly under the cpu on the motherboard reads 50 thats 100% correct
> 
> there's no way you have cores at 42-52 when its 50 under the cpu
> 
> here's mine primeing mine is 43 under the cpu
> 
> the on die sensor's work just fine but arnt 85 Tj. Max.....
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that as I had over 20 Xeons on this mobo: L5420s, E5420s, E5440s, E5450s, X5450s, X5460s, X5482s all of them (except for low voltage L5420) were in the same temperature range when tested. You have bad sensor on this chip, deal with it. As I said already I had one X5482 that behaved exactly like this X5460 of yours and the other two 82s had normal temperatures. This proves my point. Tj max is 85 for those CPUs as is stated in intel specs. If your chip has sensor malfunction you may compensate with setting Tj max to whatever you believe is right, but just don't spread confusion. Bad sensor on CPU can happen and that's it. To make it simpler to you this CPU has just 160MHz more than X5450 based on the same core, there is no way it would cause 15 degrees Celsius difference as you suggested.
Click to expand...

a cpu temp is generally 10C less than the core give or take 5C


----------



## Shonk

There is nothing wrong with the sensor
I Have two X5460 and just for you i swapped them around
guess what

100 Tj Max
if you want to delude yourself that your cpu is cooler than it is feel free
im done trying to explain to you that your core is 15 degree's hotter than you think it is


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arabella*
> 
> thanks jihe a fresh reinstall fixed the problem, so for everyone it works on asus P5G41T-M/USB3 with stock bios right out of the box, but you need a fresh system install. It works for Linux too I've checked.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Performance Difference after upgrading from e6750:
> http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=24081113700
> 
> xeon:
> http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=24194349593


This probably could have been fixed changing the settings in msconfig>boot>advanced options>uncheck number of processors.


----------



## EGiNLi

HELLO ALL

My most recent state such

http://valid.canardpc.com/yxd2f1









External clock speed is 398.399 Stabil No Problem

However, the system does not turn on when you bring 400

I think the power supply problem


----------



## ried16

heres a screenshot of cpuz. it shows sse4.1 and vx-t instructions. this means i don't need to do anything to bios correct?

http://valid.x86.fr/cache/screenshot/l2zai2.png


----------



## privatex

@EGiNLi LoLoL. Yup you must find some 550+W AND *>1600MHz* MB








Edit: That guys with ultimat edition xD


----------



## privatex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> heres a screenshot of cpuz. it shows sse4.1 and vx-t instructions. this means i don't need to do anything to bios correct?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/cache/screenshot/l2zai2.png


True, you already have it all indeed!


----------



## privatex

Mistake in posting here. However my next upgrade will be X5472 (120w hmm its high).
Im thinking about server board with two xeons and 16Gb of ram. That will be tha best conf with 775 tech, more powerfull than some new i7, 1150 confs imo.


----------



## Bogd4n

Skulltrail?









Sent from Acer S500


----------



## privatex

5400 is my target but they still held price.
I ordered this today for small upgrade. Than I can go in 1+ club








I chose this one because of filled radiator. My thoughts was that is better constructed cooler than second example.





Cheers!
Edit: Looking at 775 list on ''+1GHz'', seems that harpertown are rarities in overclock world. SIW says that max speed of mine xeon is 3800Hz (2333 default), thats about 60% (never gona cach this), compared with others it is nothing.
Conclusion's...


----------



## Bogd4n

I think we should start an overclocking thread for these moded Xeons.


----------



## Orof

Hello

After a few nerve-working hours i have finally managed to complete this mod on my 2 systems.

I have upgraded from a [email protected] to a [email protected] in order to make a better pair with my 7870 XT.

My Raidmax Sagitta 2 case was not so user freindly. i had to take the entire motherboard off in order to disassemble and reinstall the MUGEN 2 cooling.
After the thermal grease has been cleaned, this is how it looked:



Next step was the physical part, cutting through the plastic.
I've used a sharp knife for that.
On the first motherboard one of the CPU pins got lifted (dented) slightly, i've put it back to its place and installed the CPU.



I've installed the Cooler and got the PC back on..



And this is the point where it all went to hell.
It took the computer time to load up, and then it wouldn't boot into windows 8.

I thought that the hard drive got screwed, so iv'e tried to change it, i've tried doing system repair, clean install on windows 7, NOTHING, it crashed at every attempt.

Apparently i had to manually insert the micro codes in to the 10b bios of my RP45-DS3 (11e does not work), then it worked











Now for the questions:

1. apparently i have a major Vdrop. I've set the cpu voltage to 1.4V, and the idle CPU-Z reads 1.344V. when we get to the Load voltage, it usually goes down to 1.296V (Thats a 0.1 in total!)
suggestions?
2. i have a decent cooler, but my CPU Core 1 goes up to 74 degrees in full load. is that normal?
3. should i settle at these voltages and FSB, at 3.8Ghz or should i squeeze it a little harder to 4Ghz?

Sincerely yours,
Or Cohen.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orof*
> 
> Hello
> 
> After a few nerve-working hours i have finally managed to complete this mod on my 2 systems.
> 
> I have upgraded from a [email protected] to a [email protected] in order to make a better pair with my 7870 XT.
> 
> My Raidmax Sagitta 2 case was not so user freindly. i had to take the intire motherboard off in order to disassemble and reinstall the MUGEN 2 cooling.
> After the thermal grease has been cleaned, this is how it looked:
> 
> 
> 
> Next step was the physical part, cutting through the plastic.
> I've used a sharp knife for that.
> On the first motherboard one of the CPU pins got lifted (dented) slightly, i've put it back to its place and installed the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> I've installed the Cooler and got the PC back on..
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the point where it all went to hell.
> It took the computer time to load up, and then it wouldn't boot into windows 8.
> 
> I thought that the hard drive got screwed, so iv'e tried to change it, i've tried doing system repair, clean install on windows 7, NOTHING, it crashed at every attempt.
> 
> Apparently i had to manually insert the micro codes in to the 10b bios of my RP45-DS3 (11e does not work), then it worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the questions:
> 
> 1. apparently i have a major Vdrop. I've set the cpu voltage to 1.4V, and the idle CPU-Z reads 1.344V. when we get to the Load voltage, it usually goes down to 1.296V (Thats a 0.1 in total!)
> suggestions?
> 2. i have a decent cooler, but my CPU Core 1 goes up to 74 degrees in full load. is that normal?
> 3. should i settle at these voltages and FSB, at 3.8Ghz or should i squeeze it a little harder to 4Ghz?
> 
> Sincerely yours,
> Or Cohen.


does your bios have loadline calibration option? if so enable it. this should help with vdrop.


----------



## rewease

Seems normal, I see a similar Vdrop and Vdroop on my GA-EP45-UD3P. Can you go lower with the voltage and still run stable? 0,05V can save you a lot of heat.


----------



## Orof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> does your bios have loadline calibration option? if so enable it. this should help with vdrop.


I wish it had, but it does not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> Seems normal, I see a similar Vdrop and Vdroop on my GA-EP45-UD3P. Can you go lower with the voltage and still run stable? 0,05V can save you a lot of heat.


I will try, i know that 1.3825V was not stable.
Can a0.005v make such a big difference in the heat?
Also, what does it mean that core 1 got 5 degrees higher temperature than all the other cores?

P. S I've tried to do a pencil mod on this mobo but with no success. Should i try it again?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orof*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> does your bios have loadline calibration option? if so enable it. this should help with vdrop.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it had, but it does not.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> Seems normal, I see a similar Vdrop and Vdroop on my GA-EP45-UD3P. Can you go lower with the voltage and still run stable? 0,05V can save you a lot of heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will try, i know that 1.3825V was not stable.
> Can a0.005v make such a big difference in the heat?
> Also, what does it mean that core 1 got 5 degrees higher temperature than all the other cores?
> 
> P. S I've tried to do a pencil mod on this mobo but with no success. Should i try it again?
Click to expand...

every 0.005v is 1-2C.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orof*
> 
> P. S I've tried to do a pencil mod on this mobo but with no success. Should i try it again?


Try again with pencil mod, otherwise you will have hard time making this OC stable. Sometimes pencil mod doesn't work and to deal with Vdroop a variable resistor is required.


----------



## Orof

The overclock is allready stable, passed 12 hors of stress test.
If i will do a pencil mod i will try to hit a higher clock


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orof*
> 
> The overclock is allready stable, passed 12 hors of stress test.
> If i will do a pencil mod i will try to hit a higher clock


Yes, but 1,4V VCore is disproportional to 400FSB. It may be degraded CPU, or you need to rise other voltage settings like NB, RAM...


----------



## Orof

Although it says 1.4V in the Bios, it's actually only 1.344v idle and 1.296v on full load, so the cpu must be fine, the motherboard vdrop on the other hand is quite bad


----------



## FabTheZen

Hello folks! I'm going to mod my motherboard soon, and I have a question about the procedure:

I'm sorry if this question has been already answered, do I have to mod my BIOS in order to run the 771 CPUs? I can't understand this part very well, it seems the mod is all on the hw, but then there's the second post talking about upgrading the BIOS... :| ?

Anyway, if you want to simplify my life, I'll tell you my mobo is an ASUS P5B Deluxe, updated to the latest BIOS. I checked the CPU compatibility, and it seems it's already compatible to a CPU similar to the E5450, the one I'm going to buy.

Thanks for having the time to read, looking forward for your reply


----------



## davwman

@fabthezen. Use the Ami bios update procedure. It takes less than five minutes to do.


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FabTheZen*
> 
> Hello folks! I'm going to mod my motherboard soon, and I have a question about the procedure:
> 
> I'm sorry if this question has been already answered, do I have to mod my BIOS in order to run the 771 CPUs? I can't understand this part very well, it seems the mod is all on the hw, but then there's the second post talking about upgrading the BIOS... :| ?
> 
> Anyway, if you want to simplify my life, I'll tell you my mobo is an ASUS P5B Deluxe, updated to the latest BIOS. I checked the CPU compatibility, and it seems it's already compatible to a CPU similar to the E5450, the one I'm going to buy.
> 
> Thanks for having the time to read, looking forward for your reply


First part of the mod is hw. Second part (adding the microcodes to BIOS) might or might not be necessary, depending on your motherboard.
For example, my mainboard recognised all 3 Xeons that I have tested, but for one of them (L5420) I had to insert the microcodes in BIOS because EIST, SSE4.1 and VT-X were not working.


----------



## spdaimon

I got my Asus Striker II Formula working with both an X5470 and X5460. Leaving the X5460 in it for now. OC'd it to 3.33Ghz easily, will take it up to 3.8Ghz if I can. Cooling is a passively cooled external water 'tower' from Zalman, the Reservator V2. Probably going to swap it into another case with a Antec H2O 920...at least its actively cooled then, though the Reservator never lets the CPU climb beyond 55C. Used to have a 4870X2 in the loop, that's the only time it went above that and only after a long gaming session. I find the set up a little cumbersome, so I welcome change to the Antec.


----------



## Shonk

Do you really need that much?

Mine for 3.8ghz with a thermalright ultra 120 extreme 1000 rpm fan

Normal 1.250v in bios
1.160 after vdroop at load
max 56 degree's at load
or ofc 41 degree's at load if you think the Tj Max is 85









4ghz 422x9.5 = 1.300v

putting 1.4v into a .45 micron chip isnt good it isnt even good to use that much on a .65 micron chip really
as the power envelope goes through the roof

i really wouldnt like to go over 1.350 myself on a .45 micron chip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orof*
> 
> Although it says 1.4V in the Bios, it's actually only 1.344v idle and 1.296v on full load, so the cpu must be fine, the motherboard vdrop on the other hand is quite bad


----------



## Orof

I am fully aware at that, but using 1.3625V in the bios is just simply instable for my CPU, and as i said, it's not really 1.4V when the cpu-z reads 1.344V max, so i can easily assume that i am in the safe spot.


----------



## FabTheZen

Thanks for the answer guys, the only problem is I can't apply all 3 microcode patches in the ROM file, only the 8kb "XOR" the two 4kb ones. What should I do?

If it's what I suspect from the names, the two 4kb files are the same as the 8kb just updated. Is it so?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FabTheZen*
> 
> Thanks for the answer guys, the only problem is I can't apply all 3 microcode patches in the ROM file, only the 8kb "XOR" the two 4kb ones. What should I do?
> 
> If it's what I suspect from the names, the two 4kb files are the same as the 8kb just updated. Is it so?


If it doesn't have space for all microcodes, than insert only the ones for revision you are planing to install, or erase some old CPUs from 2004-2005 (just don't delete your current processor)

Here is my post with details about revisions and corresponding microcodes: Link


----------



## CalKid

I could not find info on the computer I am working on... It is a Dell XPX 720 with a Dell 775 Motherboard. I would like to put a LGA771 Xeon CPU in it. Has anyone out there know if it will work?

Thanks
CalKid


----------



## spdaimon

I am pretty sure its a nForce 680i chipset which will work with the X33xx Xeons. Someone correct me if I am wrong. The only reason i know thatt I was looking into rebuilding a XPS 710 with 720 parts because the old boards had a flaw and would die an early death. Luckily my friend had his 7 years before it died. Gave up on it because too much hassle to try to convert the BTX case into a ATX.

So, short answer its a nForce 680i.


----------



## Shonk

I had another two X5460's arrive today one for me one for a friend

one is China insted of Costa Rica never seen a China one before
is this likley to be a later die anyone know?


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shonk*
> 
> I had another two X5460's arrive today one for me one for a friend
> 
> one is China insted of Costa Rica never seen a China one before
> is this likley to be a later die anyone know?


The production week number is printed on the cpu.


----------



## Shonk

I presume its the FPO in the picture (710 Week 10 2007?)

If So
Week 34 2008 Costa Rica
Week 43 2008 China


----------



## Leomate808

I need your help, can anyone help me to find solution why these error happened "Combine NC_CPUCODE have some error" when i want combine back to bios?



Spoiler: Open!



F:\GA-P31-ES3G (rev.1.x)_F7a_Gig21_SSv3\BIOS>type NUL > NCPUCODE.BIN

F:\GA-P31-ES3G (rev.1.x)_F7a_Gig21_SSv3\BIOS>cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode N
CPUCODE.BIN
cbrom195.exe V1.95 [12/14/07] (C)Phoenix Technologies 2001-2007
Combine NCPUCODE.BIN file to BIOS.BIN...

F:\GA-P31-ES3G (rev.1.x)_F7a_Gig21_SSv3\BIOS>copy /b ncpucode.bin + cpu00010676_
plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin + cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f
_date20100929.bin + cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin ncpuco
de.bin
NCPUCODE.BIN
cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
1 file(s) copied.

F:\GA-P31-ES3G (rev.1.x)_F7a_Gig21_SSv3\BIOS>attrib +R ncpucode.bin

F:\GA-P31-ES3G (rev.1.x)_F7a_Gig21_SSv3\BIOS>cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode N
CPUCODE.BIN
cbrom195.exe V1.95 [12/14/07] (C)Phoenix Technologies 2001-2007
Combine NCPUCODE.BIN file to BIOS.BIN...
BIOS.BIN have not enough space for adding ROM. (Over 2A54h bytes)

!!! Combine NC_CPUCODE have some error.

F:\GA-P31-ES3G (rev.1.x)_F7a_Gig21_SSv3\BIOS>intelmicrocodelist.exe BIOS.BIN
Intel Microcode List ver0.4a

CPUID=F4A Rev=04 2005/12/14 CRC=5E7996D9 Off=4B7E0 Size=800 Plat=2,3,4,6
CPUID=F44 Rev=06 2005/04/21 CRC=9F60DB18 Off=4BFE0 Size=C00 Plat=0,2,3,4,7
CPUID=F47 Rev=03 2005/04/21 CRC=AF2CEF0D Off=4CBE0 Size=C00 Plat=0,2,3,4,7
CPUID=F61 Rev=07 2005/06/10 CRC=AB7DD242 Off=4D7E0 Size=800 Plat=2
CPUID=F62 Rev=0F 2005/12/15 CRC=0976D137 Off=4DFE0 Size=C00 Plat=2
CPUID=F64 Rev=04 2005/12/23 CRC=C66DBF02 Off=4EBE0 Size=C00 Plat=2,4,5
CPUID=F65 Rev=0B 2007/05/10 CRC=69B15BBA Off=4F7E0 Size=800 Plat=2
CPUID=6F1 Rev=11 2005/10/10 CRC=A28ACD13 Off=4FFE0 Size=1000 Plat=0,1,2,5
CPUID=6F4 Rev=26 2006/03/12 CRC=DA8E97D1 Off=50FE0 Size=1000 Plat=0,2,4,5,6,7
CPUID=6F5 Rev=33 2006/05/01 CRC=6A962F22 Off=51FE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6F5 Rev=33 2006/05/01 CRC=6A962ED3 Off=52FE0 Size=1000 Plat=4,6
CPUID=6F6 Rev=CB 2007/09/16 CRC=6F5DFA09 Off=53FE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6F7 Rev=68 2007/09/16 CRC=18729A7E Off=54FE0 Size=1000 Plat=4
CPUID=10660 Rev=04 2006/06/12 CRC=6CC60901 Off=55FE0 Size=1000 Plat=0,1
CPUID=6F2 Rev=5A 2007/09/26 CRC=594DDBA0 Off=56FE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6F9 Rev=82 2006/09/03 CRC=59C9FE00 Off=57FE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=10661 Rev=38 2007/09/19 CRC=8A2D6F19 Off=58FE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6FB Rev=B6 2007/07/13 CRC=B3176C40 Off=59FE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6FD Rev=A3 2007/08/13 CRC=89C0D09E Off=5AFE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6FB Rev=B6 2007/07/13 CRC=5E5A71A7 Off=5BFE0 Size=1000 Plat=4
CPUID=10671 Rev=106 2007/03/29 CRC=80731BAC Off=5CFE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=10674 Rev=404 2007/06/08 CRC=F9DEC4C0 Off=5DFE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=10676 Rev=60C 2008/01/19 CRC=FBAC0F6C Off=5EFE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=1067A Rev=A07 2008/04/09 CRC=83067F5A Off=5FFE0 Size=2000 Plat=0,4
CPUID=10671 Rev=106 2007/03/29 CRC=80731B9D Off=61FE0 Size=1000 Plat=4
CPUID=10674 Rev=404 2007/06/08 CRC=F9DEC4B1 Off=62FE0 Size=1000 Plat=4
CPUID=10676 Rev=60C 2008/01/19 CRC=FBAC0F5D Off=63FE0 Size=1000 Plat=4
CPUID=10677 Rev=705 2008/04/28 CRC=A6DB99DD Off=64FE0 Size=2000 Plat=4
CPUID=F32 Rev=0A 2004/05/11 CRC=2538EF0A Off=6F000 Size=800 Plat=0,2,3
CPUID=F25 Rev=2C 2004/08/26 CRC=62D062AB Off=6F800 Size=800 Plat=4

Press any key to exit



I now use P31-ES3G and Xeon L5408. Windows 8.1 Refused to boot but working in my Vista SP2
and BIOS in http://www.sendspace.com/file/uywyss

Thanks before


----------



## xxpenguinxx

"BIOS.BIN have not enough space for adding ROM. (Over 2A54h bytes)"

That's your problem. Your BIOS does does have enough free space to apply all the microcodes. You may need to delete an old, unused microcode, like one for the Pentium 4 & Celeron D. (CPUID F64 & F65).

What stepping is your CPU?
- C0 (SLAP5)
- E0 (QFWH, SLBBT)

You only need the microcodes for your specific CPU:
- 10676 (SLAP5)
- 1067A (QFWH, SLBBT)


----------



## aloe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shonk*
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem that Bucho was talking about on page 202
> 
> *Quote
> I had to disable C2E idle states or otherwise the system would freeze in Windows*
> 
> MY Asus P5P43TD Pro is the same
> 
> Though MY Gigabyte EP45-DS3R is fine
> 
> It doesnt freeze btw its just really really slow
> if you wait 10 mins it will boot and stutter into windows
> 
> Im not sure if its a case of the bios not being capable of C2E or a pin problem with the 771 to 775 bodge
> a pin not touching due to slightly out of alignment sticker??


I've just put an E5450 into the exact same mobo (P5P43TD Pro) and it seems to be working for me. Started up without delay and didn't give me any major problems. I'm a bit surprised as I've had no end of hassle with this motherboard.

I do have one problem - when it starts up it says something about needing a BIOS update to "unleash the potential" of the CPU, but I'm already at the latest BIOS update. Is there any way to get rid of this? I've read some stuff about microcodes and BIOS modifications but it's way over my head and I'm not confident enough in my own abilities to risk doing it myself. Is there some pre-patched repository of 771-fixed BIOSes where I might be able to find the right one for my board?


----------



## Shonk

I posted a modified P5P43TD Pro Bios

http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/54807-ASUS-P5P43TD-PRO-0710-SLIC-2-1-Updated-Roms
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aloe*
> 
> I've just put an E5450 into the exact same mobo (P5P43TD Pro) and it seems to be working for me. Started up without delay and didn't give me any major problems. I'm a bit surprised as I've had no end of hassle with this motherboard.
> 
> I do have one problem - when it starts up it says something about needing a BIOS update to "unleash the potential" of the CPU, but I'm already at the latest BIOS update. Is there any way to get rid of this? I've read some stuff about microcodes and BIOS modifications but it's way over my head and I'm not confident enough in my own abilities to risk doing it myself. Is there some pre-patched repository of 771-fixed BIOSes where I might be able to find the right one for my board?


----------



## aloe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shonk*
> 
> I posted a modified P5P43TD Pro Bios
> 
> http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/54807-ASUS-P5P43TD-PRO-0710-SLIC-2-1-Updated-Roms


Wow! That's brilliant. Thanks for the incredibly fast response, too.

Off to check it out.


----------



## Leomate808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> "BIOS.BIN have not enough space for adding ROM. (Over 2A54h bytes)"
> 
> That's your problem. Your BIOS does does have enough free space to apply all the microcodes. You may need to delete an old, unused microcode, like one for the Pentium 4 & Celeron D. (CPUID F64 & F65).
> 
> What stepping is your CPU?
> - C0 (SLAP5)
> - E0 (QFWH, SLBBT)
> 
> You only need the microcodes for your specific CPU:
> - 10676 (SLAP5)
> - 1067A (QFWH, SLBBT)


My L5408 was E0 Stepping

Could you help me to doing that? I think deleting all netburst microcodes and add all xeon microcodes is the best idea.









Thank you


----------



## vcanjuga

Hello guys.
I am new on this forum, so i am asking for you help.

I have motherboard *Gigabyte GA-P35-DQ6 rev.1.0* with *BIOS F9* and *Intel Core2Duo E6550*.
Can I put Intel Xeon E5345 stepping G0 on this motherboard and does anyone have modded BIOS for this motherboard?

Thanks for any kind of help


----------



## gagarin77

@vcanjuga yes it should work with that Xeon. Maybe there are some modified BIOSes, but I'm quite sure all of them are for Xeons 54xx. Your Xeon will require different microcode.


----------



## ried16

just in case anybody else has trouble getting any kind of screen when you first turn on your rig, make sure you didn't make the same dumb mistake i did. on my ga-ep45-ud3r the arrow to match up the cpu to the socket isnt vary visable so i put it in with the notches facing the same way as the q9450 i took out. wrong!!! the notches face to the side on the x5470. if you have trouble seeing the arrow on the socket make sure you note which corner its facing on the cpu you remove so you get the new one in the right way.


----------



## XigXag

Posted in this thread a while back, got no response. Since then I've upgraded to a Foxconn G41MXE motherboard as it was going cheap and i've read of it's success before in this thread with the E5450. I've fitted the same E5450 SLANQ as before after cutting the tabs out of the socket and I get a beep on startup but no post, not even an output to my screen. I have tested with a pentium E2160 which works fine and booted succesfully, so it's not the board.

I may have not cut the tabs correctly, although this is my second attempt on a new board after already successfully booting on the old board.

Any ideas?


----------



## maraaa

Hello everyone,

I have Asus P5QC and I'm planing to buy Intel Xeon E5420. I have a couple of questions.

1. Will this configuration work?
2. Is it necessary to modify BIOS? What happens if I don't use the modified BIOS?
3. Is it necessary to change RAM? I sow some pages mentions this, not sure why. I currently have 2x 2GB Kingston HyperX DDR3-1600.

Thank you in advance for replies.


----------



## gagarin77

@maraaa
1. It should work, but this is modification so there is no guarantee.
2. There have been lots of reports of BSODs and freezes when BIOS was not patched. In addition patching unlocks additional processor instructions like SSE4.1 and VT-x, makes it perform better, provides support for energy saving functions - intel SpeedStep. Patched BIOS makes CPU run cooler so your fan won't have to work at high speed.
3. RAM stays the same. Only people using DDR2 533 (and probably DDR3 1066) need to change it to something faster.


----------



## maraaa

Thanks for a fast reply. I have AMI BIOS, and it seems it's easy to modify it. I hope it'll work.


----------



## norcalchris

I have been looking for some help with the microcodes I tried doing it my self but I could not figure the process out
If someone could add the microcodes to my bios it would be greatly appreciated
Asus p5n-e sli
Bios link from asus v1301 (is supposed to be best for OC'ing)
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5N-E%20SLI/1301.zip
Xeon x5450
Award bios


----------



## Leomate808

Can anyone help me to update microcodes From http://www.sendspace.com/file/uywyss (P31-ES3G) I didn't know how to delete existing not used (netburst based processor) and wanted replace with all 45nm Xeon processor. Even i only applied 1067A microcodes and it's still oversize









Need it for windows 8.1


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> the reason it didn't worked is most probably 1 byte error when extracting npcpucode.bin from BIOS
> Follow this instruction to fix that problem -> link


This should be added to the first page so others can easily find it.


----------



## MTP04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Cool, I thought about trying that. Did you need to update the microcodes? I have a Zotac GF9300-A-E that I'd like to try it on once the X5460 and stickers get here.


Sorry for the long delay. To answer your question...No, I didn't need to update the microcode for it to work BUT later I noticed it would only allow full multipliers and no halfs. So I was down half a multiplier which meant it wasn't running at full clocks...but it was still close. Hope that helps.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTP04*
> 
> Sorry for the long delay. To answer your question...No, I didn't need to update the microcode for it to work BUT later I noticed it would only allow full multipliers and no halfs. So I was down half a multiplier which meant it wasn't running at full clocks...but it was still close. Hope that helps.


Ok thanks. I ended up using the X5460 in my 780i system. Sounds like I'd be better off using a X5470 in the Zotac since its got a 10x mult..


----------



## DougGuy

Hi all..

Has anyone got a patched bios for an Asus Rampage Extreme board? X48 chipset. Haven't bought a Xeon yet, any pointers for which specific one to get would be welcome.

This board has been running an e8700 @4GHz 24/7 on air, -very- stable rig for the last 2yrs or so, but I need to fix gf a new box and I could use the e8700 in hers, and replace it with the 771/775 modded Xeon.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DougGuy*
> 
> Hi all..
> 
> Has anyone got a patched bios for an Asus Rampage Extreme board? X48 chipset. Haven't bought a Xeon yet, any pointers for which specific one to get would be welcome.
> 
> This board has been running an e8700 @4GHz 24/7 on air, -very- stable rig for the last 2yrs or so, but I need to fix gf a new box and I could use the e8700 in hers, and replace it with the 771/775 modded Xeon.


Just a heads up
On X48 chipset you can only run L/X33xx Xeons. Some of them are LGA775 and for those modifications are unnecessary and some are LGA771 and you can make them work with adapter. 54xx Xeons will not work on this mobo.


----------



## DougGuy

What kind of speeds can be seen out of the L/X333x chips on this board? Could I get one to 4GHz with decent air cooling?


----------



## Shonk

Gigabyte EP43-S3L Bios Here

http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/55096-Gigabyte-GA-EP43-S3L-F9D-SLIC-2-1-Updated-Roms


----------



## CptChewy

Hello everyone. Awesome forum! I just put a X5460 in my Asus P5N-E SLI. It boots up and runs but I get the dreaded up date bios for full performance. Updated and still the same thing. I have been trying to read and understand how to update the bios with the new micro code but cannot seem to grasp the concept. I have a freshly downloaded award bios from Asus, wondering if any of you could update the bios for me? Would be greatly appreciated.

1406.zip 437k .zip file


----------



## davwman

Got the 790i ultra with x5460 fully IBT at very high stable at 4.33ghz. Ram is linked and synced and having an issue going higher. Looks like I might be ram limited at 1825mhz from default of 1600mhz we shall see. But bf3 and bf4 run flawlessly at 1080p with a gtx760. Have an x5470 coming which may allow me to push further with a lower fsb and lower ram speed.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## XigXag

Last time I'll be posting in this thread. Thought the info could be useful.

Foxconn G41MXE successfully running an E5450 (SLANQ) on the latest BIOS with 2x 2GB 1333MHz Hynix RAM but not even booting with 2x 4GB Crucial 1333MHz RAM.


----------



## triton424

Greetings everyone!.Xeon 5440 E0 stepping works on Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo (rev. 2.0) motherboard. But SSE4.1 and VX-t are not detectable by CPU-Z. That microcode addition is a pain... The bios can be found at http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4213#bios. Any hepl would be appreciated

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Bucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscoito*
> 
> Hi all, i am new to this great forum and i need some help with my system (Error installing Windows).
> 
> I have modded my mobo Asus P5k Pro and installed a Xeon E5450 on it and update it with a modded bios posted here from the user patentman (Thanks for the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> The problem: I have a SSD OCZ Agility 3 60GB and the bios sommetimes dont recognise the hdd in achi mode just in ide and everytime i try to install windows 7 Ultimate 64Bits it restarts the computer without any warning in the same "spot" (at nearly the end of installation) and gives a message like "The windows could not install correctly, restart the computer and try again".
> I think it could be a driver issue related with my motherboard bios (GPU) or (SATA).
> I try to install Linux on it and its perfect.
> Could sommeone help me and mod this bios with the latest drivers so i could install windows without any problems?
> ...
> Thanks in advance for any help you can give me and sorry about my english (its not my native language)


You may want to get a updated BIOS with a newer Intel SATA controller firmware. Some SSDs were known for having problems being detected by the BIOS. The problem with the ASUS P5K Pro is that it's BIOS file is only 1Meg small and that the most recent Intel RST 13.x firmware does not fit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oskarsj*
> 
> @gagarin
> hi again, and thanks for advice, but - no luck. I tested different RAM timings, different frequencies, voltagas and everything - absolutely no changes. RAM errors remains, even error amount remains just the same for any settings. Same picture - Memtest "test 8" on 3. and 4. core fails.
> So, i give up.
> Xeon E5420 cannot run on ASUS P5B SE mainboard. Time for new computer...


The P5B boards sometimes are very *****y about RAM, especially newer modules. I had a P5B-E that has almost the layout of the original P5B and got some cheap (OCZ Value if I remember correct) 1GB DDR2-667 sticks, 4 of them. And I could not get them stable no matter what ... so I let them run @ DDR2-533 and finally they were stable. Before that I tested them each module alone and there they were stable @ DDR2-667 but as soon as I had 3 of them in there I had to reduce the speed to DDR2-533.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shonk*
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem that Bucho was talking about on page 202
> 
> *Quote
> I had to disable C2E idle states or otherwise the system would freeze in Windows*
> 
> MY Asus P5P43TD Pro is the same
> 
> Though MY Gigabyte EP45-DS3R is fine
> 
> It doesnt freeze btw its just really really slow
> if you wait 10 mins it will boot and stutter into windows
> 
> Im not sure if its a case of the bios not being capable of C2E or a pin problem with the 771 to 775 bodge
> a pin not touching due to slightly out of alignment sticker??


That was a few years ago when I installed my Xeon X3370 on my EP45-UD3P. I wasn't thinking of microcode updated back then and thought if I had the latest BIOS and the CPU is detected right it should be okay. But I had to disable these C2E settings in BIOS or else the system would freeze as soon as it idles in Windows.
Right now I have the latest microcodes for all these Xeons in there and I have all the C2E options enabled for my X5460 and it works! So if you have a ASUS board with an AMI BIOS and have the latest microcodes in there you should not need to disable anything of these C2E settings I guess. I don't know what these options are called in the AMI BIOS, maybe something with "HALT STATES"?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shonk*
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the sensor
> I Have two X5460 and just for you i swapped them around
> guess what
> 
> 100 Tj Max
> if you want to delude yourself that your cpu is cooler than it is feel free
> im done trying to explain to you that your core is 15 degree's hotter than you think it is


I can confirm that. 85 Tj Max shows way too low core temperatures. It may be correct for some other Xeons but my X5460 E0 has a Tj Max of 100°C.

HWMonitor detects it right:


CoreTemp detects it right:


Everest is wrong:


There is no way that the cores are cooler than the CPU itself. It's like djthrottleboi said, the cores are usually 5 - 15°C hotter than what the board shows as CPU temp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orof*
> 
> Hello
> 
> ...
> 
> Now for the questions:
> 
> 1. apparently i have a major Vdrop. I've set the cpu voltage to 1.4V, and the idle CPU-Z reads 1.344V. when we get to the Load voltage, it usually goes down to 1.296V (Thats a 0.1 in total!)
> suggestions?
> 2. i have a decent cooler, but my CPU Core 1 goes up to 74 degrees in full load. is that normal?
> 3. should i settle at these voltages and FSB, at 3.8Ghz or should i squeeze it a little harder to 4Ghz?
> 
> Sincerely yours,
> Or Cohen.


The DS3 (and the DS3L) is the cheapest EP45 board GigaByte built. So the OC capabilities may not be the best. But in your case I guess the CPU isn't the greatest. I have a EP45-UD3P that's known for very good OC on quad cores and a X5460 E0 currently at 4.03GHz with 1.3875V set in BIOS, 1.328V idle and about 1.296V under HEAVY (LinX) load. Haven't tried my second X5460 yet maybe that's a little better, but right now I am too lazy to tear it all apart. I will try that other X5460 on my EP45-DS4.
I could use LLC (Load Line Calibration) to stabilize the voltages and maybe even lower them, but the negative effect is that you also have higher voltages at idle.

Anyway with 4+ GHz and a voltage above 1.35 you need a good cooling solution.

It sometimes happens that a core is hotter than the others, no need to worry.

You could try to reach 4 GHz but if the price for it is even more VCore it may not be worth it. 1.4V is the maximum I would give a 45nm Core2 CPU for a 24/7 setting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XigXag*
> 
> Last time I'll be posting in this thread. Thought the info could be useful.
> 
> Foxconn G41MXE successfully running an E5450 (SLANQ) on the latest BIOS with 2x 2GB 1333MHz Hynix RAM but not even booting with 2x 4GB Crucial 1333MHz RAM.


The Intel G41 chipset officially only supports 4GB DDR3 memory but 8GB DDR2 according to wikipedia. Maybe that's why your 2 x 4GB Cruical DDR3-1333 don't work.


----------



## Shonk

I have two Gigabyte boards running 5460's and they both work fine with C2E enabled if DES is enabled
EP45-DS3R
EP45-UD3LR

If DES is disabled it will lock up on dmi update on on the final bios stage
*
DES ON*


*DES OFF*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucho*
> 
> That was a few years ago when I installed my Xeon X3370 on my EP45-UD3P. I wasn't thinking of microcode updated back then and thought if I had the latest BIOS and the CPU is detected right it should be okay. But I had to disable these C2E settings in BIOS or else the system would freeze as soon as it idles in Windows.
> Right now I have the latest microcodes for all these Xeons in there and I have all the C2E options enabled for my X5460 and it works! So if you have a ASUS board with an AMI BIOS and have the latest microcodes in there you should not need to disable anything of these C2E settings I guess. I don't know what these options are called in the AMI BIOS, maybe something with "HALT STATES"?


----------



## Shonk

What are people getting on Windows 7 WEI btw

Here's mine


----------



## Bucho

About the same



But I never gave a damn about that rating ... M$ dropped it in Win8 anyway.

Oh and I never tried DES on my GigaByte boards.


----------



## Shonk

Its a hardware feature (DES)
Its by default on on all gigabyte boards the only way to turn it off or on is via the app


----------



## takkaros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shonk*
> 
> Its a hardware feature (DES)
> Its by default on on all gigabyte boards the only way to turn it off or on is via the app


It dropped the GUI interface, you can access it via cmd








Type/copy-paste the following
1) In command prompt (administrator rights) : winsat prepop
2) In windows powershell : Get-WmiObject -Class Win32_WinSAT


----------



## rewease

The Gigabyte DES tool is quite nice because it lets you measure how much power your cpu pulls at a certain Vcore, freq and temp. You can deduce sort of an internal resistance value for comparing cpus.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *takkaros*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shonk*
> 
> Its a hardware feature (DES)
> Its by default on on all gigabyte boards the only way to turn it off or on is via the app
> 
> 
> 
> It dropped the GUI interface, you can access it via cmd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type/copy-paste the following
> 1) In command prompt (administrator rights) : winsat prepop
> 2) In windows powershell : Get-WmiObject -Class Win32_WinSAT
Click to expand...

isn't that code for the windows experience index rating and not DES?


----------



## triton424

Greetings to all! Xeon E5440 works on Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo (rev. 2.0) motherboard. But sse4.1 and Vx-t are not present. A The bios can be found at http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4213#bios. If it is to much of a hasle please tell me how to open for editing the bios file and I'll take it from there.

Thank you in advance.

Sorted. The above Xeon works and everything is in order. The bios mod solved the problem again!
Thank you all!


----------



## XigXag

That may be so, but it was running fine with the Crucial 1333MHz 8GB RAM with both of my crappy old Pentium Dual processors (E2160 and E5300) but won't with either of my Quads (Q6600 and E5450)


----------



## takkaros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> isn't that code for the windows experience index rating and not DES?


Yes, wrong quote


----------



## Briscolone

not sure if already said but mod also works with Asus P5N-T Deluxe Rev 1.02G & vanilla bios 17.02


----------



## CptChewy

I think I'm getting somewhere with patching the bios with new microcodes. I want to make sure I get the right ones. Can you tell which one it is from the screen shots? I think its the 0001067a_plat000000a0_ver00000a0b, but not sure.


----------



## CptChewy

sorry wrong format.

cpuid.jpg 270k .jpg file


----------



## felixbeng

Please
I need the unlock Bios for Intel DP45SG Microcodes 771 Intel Xeon X5460

Bios link required for the Mod:
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18636&ProdId=2932&lang=eng%20

I am very grateful

We Brazilians love this forum
Thank you for listening


----------



## Lope

*Any chance of 771 Xeon working in 775 Dell Server?*

I've got a Dell PowerEdge 860. (spec sheet)

The CPU is a Pentium D 925 3ghz CPU. It's hot, powerhungry and slow.

I see that this server used to ship with a Xeon 3000 series or Pentium D CPU.
So the server takes 800 and 1066 FSB Socket 775 CPUs.

I've got a Core2Duo E5700 3ghz that performs 87% better than the Pentium D 3ghz.

I'm gonna try a few diff Socket 775 CPUs in it, and if they work I'll attempt the socket mod.


----------



## waltcujo

can someone help me to determine my motherboards TDP? I'm pretty sure the E5450 will work as far as I've researched but I would like to go with a faster clock speed if possible the Xeon X5470 at 3.4ghz
My pc Is a delll inspiron 560 my mother board number is G43T-DM1V:A00 and here is the cpu-z:


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptChewy*
> 
> I think I'm getting somewhere with patching the bios with new microcodes. I want to make sure I get the right ones. Can you tell which one it is from the screen shots? I think its the 0001067a_plat000000a0_ver00000a0b, but not sure.


You can patch this microcode, that is if you are planning to put a Socket P notebook processor on this motherboard. Thats wrong microcode dude.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felixbeng*
> 
> Please
> I need the unlock Bios for Intel DP45SG Microcodes 771 Intel Xeon X5460
> 
> Bios link required for the Mod:
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18636&ProdId=2932&lang=eng%20
> 
> I am very grateful
> 
> We Brazilians love this forum
> Thank you for listening


This will be hard or even impossible to mod, because standard tools can't handle this UEFI BIOS. I have tried AMI APTIO UEFI MMtool and UEFI BIOS Updater.
You can try posting at forum... Link


----------



## felixbeng

I think this is corrijan me if I'm wrong:

cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin

When I used the HxD Editor was found that the maximum


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felixbeng*
> 
> 
> When I used the HxD Editor was found that the maximum


Looks like this motherboard has the correct microcode for this Xeon - AIDA displays microcode update revision correctly. When it can't detect Xeon properly (because of missing microcode) "microcode update revision" is not displayed in AIDA at all.
BTW
Can you post a screen from CPU-Z?


----------



## felixbeng

ok here is the link

http://valid.x86.fr/jq7zb1
Why can not I install WINDOWS IN 64bit?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felixbeng*
> 
> ok here is the link
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/jq7zb1
> Why can not I install WINDOWS IN 64bit?


O.K. here is what is going on
Your mobo detects this CPU using normal LGA775 microcodes. That is why AIDA displays microcode revision, but it still misses CPU instructions - CPU-Z is without SSE4.1 and VT-x.
Windows 8 is known to have some application that detects if CPU (and other PC components) is compatible with this OS. Probably it did not recognized this Xeon correctly and that is why it blocks installation process. This application will also freeze OS at booting if it was already installed (earlier on normal LGA775 CPU). You can ask at that forum that I have linked for patching microcodes and maybe someone will managed to do it, or you can install Windows 7 64bit.


----------



## felixbeng

I tried installing Windows 7 64-bit, it still fails
actually the system does not load
Forum're saying that this would be here?

http://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU-34.html


----------



## gagarin77

Yes ask over there or PM Fernando on his ocn account
http://www.overclock.net/u/273747/fernando-1


----------



## CptChewy

sorry wrong format.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> You can patch this microcode, that is if you are planning to put a Socket P notebook processor on this motherboard. Thats wrong microcode dude.
> This will be hard or even impossible to mod, because standard tools can't handle this UEFI BIOS. I have tried AMI APTIO UEFI MMtool and UEFI BIOS Updater.
> You can try posting at forum... Link


Thanks. I'll keep looking. I found a Asus bios update for a 771 board to now accept the X5460. I am going to try and decode it and find it in there.


----------



## prowler86

Hello! I have Gigabyte x48-ds4 rev 1.3. Want to buy xeon. I have read that onlx x3xxx compatible with x48 chipset. But some sellers on Alixpress that my mobo isn't compatible with x3xxx.


----------



## privatex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prowler86*
> 
> Hello! I have Gigabyte x48-ds4 rev 1.3. Want to buy xeon. I have read that onlx x3xxx compatible with x48 chipset. But some sellers on Alixpress that my mobo isn't compatible with x3xxx.




I believe it is compatible and never heard anybody that says different, but still its modification so you can never be 100% shure.
My advice is to get some motherboard with chip thats compatibile with 54xx series and do mod, because 53xx seriess are slower than regular 775 quads so you cant get some improvement. Best of 53xx is x3363 wich is same as q9650, but with 54xx suport u can get better and faster CPU for about 10-15% in regard to q9650 (but still there are qx9770,qx9775 which are the same as xeon x5460,x5470). You got q9300 so its a minor performance improvement. Think about this and GL!!
Its better to save some money, sold everything u got now and buy a new 1150 mobo and hardware for upgrade because 775 tech is dead. Dont run for xens and this mod, you cant get some big improvement. This mod is an old tech, if u are gamer forget it and go for newer tech. This mod was great for that era of IT but now its, hmmm...I dont know...simply old for gamers! If u need comp for surf, movies and some basic gaming up to batllefield 3 this is ok but for some 'upHI' mh mh. hope that I helped u ;-)


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> This should be added to the first page so others can easily find it.


I had some free time to explore with HxD yesterday and I have noticed that this is not an extraction error like it was thought. Some Award BIOSes just have those NCPUCODE 1 byte larger still inside BIOS.BIN. I think this 00 hex is a marker for the end of NCPUCODE file. When you try with standard procedure microcodes will be placed after end marker and that is why they are not working. Another procedure was to simply delete this byte and patch microcodes, but I did that for Bogd4n and he encountered strange issues - his PC on one time POSTED like it should and on another it refused to work. Now I think that correct procedure should look like this:
1. delete hex 00
2. patch the microcodes into NCPUCODE.BIN
3. put hex 00 back at the end of file

this was not tested yet


----------



## prowler86

Another try my e5450 with Asus p5w DH deluxe (http://www.asus.com/ru/Motherboards/P5W_DH_Deluxe/)
Without flashing bios - system works very unstable (bsods, crc error)
After flashing bios - bios microcode error disappear, but system still unstable. Windows 8 can't install, Win7 - bsods, crc errorc. Drv can't be installed.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fbzcrf
> 
> 1m 4.91Ghz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> *x5460*
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/a3shfi
> 
> 1m


New E5460 E0


----------



## davwman

X5460 swapped out for x5470 and sitting pretty at 4.5ghz!!! Up from 4.3ghz on the x5460

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerisloud

Anybody care to help me overclock mine? My new board (ep45-ud3p) with the x5470 won't overclock. Keeps crashing. I think it's one of the other options in there, this board has too many options compared to my 965p-ds3.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Anybody care to help me overclock mine? My new board (ep45-ud3p) with the x5470 won't overclock. Keeps crashing. I think it's one of the other options in there, this board has too many options compared to my 965p-ds3.


ill try to help you. your board has the same or pretty close to the same bios as mine. what are you shooting for? 4.0, 4.3?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Anybody care to help me overclock mine? My new board (ep45-ud3p) with the x5470 won't overclock. Keeps crashing. I think it's one of the other options in there, this board has too many options compared to my 965p-ds3.
> 
> 
> 
> ill try to help you. your board has the same or pretty close to the same bios as mine. what are you shooting for? 4.0, 4.3?
Click to expand...

I'm shooting for as high as I can get lol. I think my ihs is bad or something. It gets way too hot with very little voltage. All I've adjusted was Vcore. 1.25v set (1.20v load) it loads at like 73c. I did adjust tjmax in hwmonitor too.


----------



## privatex

@ prowler86
Put your q9300 and forget this mod.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I'm shooting for as high as I can get lol. I think my ihs is bad or something. It gets way too hot with very little voltage. All I've adjusted was Vcore. 1.25v set (1.20v load) it loads at like 73c. I did adjust tjmax in hwmonitor too.


yeah something ain't right. at . at 4.38ghz mine idles at 39-41c. thats with 1.36 vcore. but i do have a aio water cooler. mine reads temps kinda funny too. it will jump all the way to 50-52c just from opening a webpage or software. and it bounces around a lot.


----------



## pioneerisloud

BIOS settings are all set to auto except multiplier, FSB, Vcore, and VDIMM because I'm not sure what all the other voltage settings do. Oh also RAM timings and speeds are set manually.

I don't even know if its stable here, but this just gives you an idea. This is with an H50 with push / pull. Vcore set in BIOS is 1.30v with LLC enabled. TJMax is set to 85*C in HWMonitor.

EDIT:
Nope, not stable. One core just failed.



http://imgur.com/hT6DNub


----------



## Arxontas

Take it apart and remount. Bad contact.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Take it apart and remount. Bad contact.


I have several times. I've tried a proper water loop (worst temps because the block hit the caps by the socket), this H50, and a CoolerMaster Gemin II M4. Honestly, the air cooler had the best temps somehow out of all of them. But things are still too warm considering I'm running it at stock voltage of 1.25v (that's my VID).

This chip also gets too hot in my 965p-DS3. So I know its not a board thing.


----------



## Sliden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> TJMax is set to 85*C in HWMonitor


I use RealTemp (TJMax is set to 85*C) for X5450 E0 @ 4,00 GHz *1,2750v* in bios.
I do not rise so high in temperature.

After 45 mn OCCTeam: 50°
Cooled by Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme + 2X NoiseBlocker BlackSilentXL2 REV 3.00 1500RPM.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## pioneerisloud

I just remounted the Gemin II. Now it hits 100*C with Prime in just seconds.









Seems like it gets worse with absolutely every reseat.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> BIOS settings are all set to auto except multiplier, FSB, Vcore, and VDIMM because I'm not sure what all the other voltage settings do. Oh also RAM timings and speeds are set manually.
> 
> I don't even know if its stable here, but this just gives you an idea. This is with an H50 with push / pull. Vcore set in BIOS is 1.30v with LLC enabled. TJMax is set to 85*C in HWMonitor.
> 
> EDIT:
> Nope, not stable. One core just failed.


Maybe IHS surface is very distorted and requires lapping. You can check by putting IHS against the edge of credit card and than see if there is light coming from the cracks between those two. Try in few ways for example from side to side and diagonally. Also how does it look when you detach CPU cooling - is thermal paste spread even, or it wasn't touched in some places?

For overclocking you will need to rise NB voltage. 1,4V seems to be a safe value.
Here is a voltage guide from AnandTech: Link

BTW
Check if your RAM can handle 5-5-5-15 at 1180MHz, maybe it is to tight.


----------



## ried16

for my x5470 at 4.0 my settings are:

mutliplier :10
fsb: 400
llc:enabled
vcore 1.262
vcore term:1.3
mch:1.3
set memory voltage to recommended voltage for your memory
set all other voltages to normal not auto.
also make sure your memory speed is set at or below the stock speed.


----------



## waltcujo

have you tried clearing your cmos


----------



## pioneerisloud

Now its just thermally shutting itself off with the Gemin II.









Putting the H50 back on tonight, and I'll try the above settings.


----------



## SyveRson

GA-EP45-UD3P
X5460
H100i


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Is it really hitting that high of a temperature? Do you have a probe that you could use? I think it's a faulty sensor within the CPU, or the CPU itself is bad.


----------



## psyfy

been a while since i last posted folks but months on still rock solid stable.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Is it really hitting that high of a temperature? Do you have a probe that you could use? I think it's a faulty sensor within the CPU, or the CPU itself is bad.


It shuts itself off under load, and it locks up at idle within a minute. So yeah something's not right.

I think I'm mounting the damn coolers wrong. I'm not sure HOW I would be mounting them wrong though. Do these P45 Gigabyte boards need the coolers to be mounted 90* instead of straight up and down due to clearance? I had that issue with my original waterblock, wondering if the air cooler and H50 have the same issue.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> It shuts itself off under load, and it locks up at idle within a minute. So yeah something's not right.
> 
> I think I'm mounting the damn coolers wrong. I'm not sure HOW I would be mounting them wrong though. Do these P45 Gigabyte boards need the coolers to be mounted 90* instead of straight up and down due to clearance? I had that issue with my original waterblock, wondering if the air cooler and H50 have the same issue.


Sounds like the CPU is a goner. Return it back to the pro who sold it to you and tell him to shove it where the sun doesn't shine.

I can't believe anyone apart from a beginner would do that kind of a mistake with mounting.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> It shuts itself off under load, and it locks up at idle within a minute. So yeah something's not right.
> 
> I think I'm mounting the damn coolers wrong. I'm not sure HOW I would be mounting them wrong though. Do these P45 Gigabyte boards need the coolers to be mounted 90* instead of straight up and down due to clearance? I had that issue with my original waterblock, wondering if the air cooler and H50 have the same issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the CPU is a goner. Return it back to the pro who sold it to you and tell him to shove it where the sun doesn't shine.
> 
> I can't believe anyone apart from a beginner would do that kind of a mistake with mounting.
Click to expand...

? Am I mounting my coolers wrong? I assumed that 775 could mount a cooler any direction and be fine since the mounting holes are all exactly the same distance apart.


----------



## kenolak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> ? Am I mounting my coolers wrong? I assumed that 775 could mount a cooler any direction and be fine since the mounting holes are all exactly the same distance apart.


I dont think there is any "judge" for the mounting holes, But if the cpu is failing post boot, something else is wrong, it may just be your bios for the board/memory or it could be the cpu itself.


----------



## SyveRson

I have not used the H50 but I had to rotate the H100i 90 degrees clockwise for an effective seating on my UD3P. I also had to rotate my Deepcool GamerStorm Assassin 90 degrees.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyveRson*
> 
> I have not used the H50 but I had to rotate the H100i 90 degrees clockwise for an effective seating on my UD3P. I also had to rotate my Deepcool GamerStorm Assassin 90 degrees.


Okay, so basically if you're reading the emblem on the cooler, if you had the case sitting on the floor.....with the "back" to the floor, the cooler would read properly? 90* clockwise I think that's how it would end up.

I think that MAY be my problem. I had issues with my 360mm rad (full loop), this Gemin II air cooler, and the H50. All of them, I mounted completely straight, so you could read the emblem sitting up. Maybe that was my issue.


----------



## SyveRson

Yes, the tubing should be just above the NB heatsink.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> ? Am I mounting my coolers wrong? I assumed that 775 could mount a cooler any direction and be fine since the mounting holes are all exactly the same distance apart.


I rly, rly do NOT think so. I believe smt else is wrong, prolly the CPU.


----------



## vladv

That CPU is gone really bad


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladv*
> 
> That CPU is gone really bad


So basically I'm screwed? I can't afford to replace it. I guess I can continue to use it at stock and deal with it shutting off on occasion from thermals.


----------



## psyfy

have you weighed your coolers to check how much fluid they have lost? just a thought.

sorry read through and hadnt realized that you had tried air cooling also. yeh cpu is toast.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> So basically I'm screwed? I can't afford to replace it. I guess I can continue to use it at stock and deal with it shutting off on occasion from thermals.


Try a different cpu. If your cooler works then yeah something is wrong with this cpu. You could also just touch the cooler to see if it actually gets that hot. Last resort would be to lap away the ihs. Could be bad soldering between core and ihs.


----------



## psyfy

Finally i got around to investigating Arxontas claim about the p35 being holy inferior to the p45.

my findings are thus ... UTTERLY MINIMAL DIFFERENCE.
most of the improvements on the p45 chipset were more about crossfire support.
yes there is a VERY SMALL improvement in memory management but it is so little that most mb manufactures still opted to use ddr2 over ddr3 with only a few giving the option.
side by side comparisons and real life numbers .. Here.



also please note Arx`s fsb is higher so the gap between the two chipsets is again smaller still.


----------



## Arxontas

The difference is not minimal, it is huge. The P45 RAM read speed is 1GB/second faster. This leads to increased FPS in gaming on the P45 platform versus the P35 platform. Also, RAM latency is much higher on the P35 thus making games ran on the P35 platform even slower in addition to the huge difference in RAM read speed.

The fact that you still can't even match the P45 with DDR3-1350 vs DDR2-1150, shows how much better platform the P45 is vs the P35 for gaming.



Like I said before, these differences in RAM read speed and latency did not matter much back in 2008, but they make a lot of difference in 2014 and modern gaming.
.
.
.


----------



## kokos1984

Hello Guys!!

Can anyones please add xeon microcodes on this asus p5n32e sli Award BIOS??

1903.zip 869k .zip file


----------



## psyfy

@Arxontas please post everest results with your fsb at 422.0mhz


----------



## psyfy

also if you're so serious about the minor differences between the p45 and p35 Arxontas you should watch this.

www.sports-report.net/p45p35shootout


----------



## Arxontas

I no longer have a S775 system. I sold mine on e-bay in Dec 2013 for the outrageous price of abt 450 GBP, i.e. 540 euros, i.e. $734 total.

Sold 8GB DDR2 RAM, QX9650 CPU, ASUS P5Q Deluxe mobo, and 2 HDDS.

I don't have anything further to add, apart from noting that it is your right to run an inferior gaming system.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> So basically I'm screwed? I can't afford to replace it. I guess I can continue to use it at stock and deal with it shutting off on occasion from thermals.


Just get something a little weaker like a x5450. I see these go for $25-35 on ebay often. Ya you won't get as high of an overclock with the lower multiplier, but you'll at least be able to hit the same clock as the x5470.


----------



## kokos1984

Hello Guys!!

Can anyones please add xeon microcodes on this asus p5n32e sli Award BIOS??

1903.zip 869k .zip file


----------



## kryptonfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> BIOS settings are all set to auto except multiplier, FSB, Vcore, and VDIMM because I'm not sure what all the other voltage settings do. Oh also RAM timings and speeds are set manually.
> 
> I don't even know if its stable here, but this just gives you an idea. This is with an H50 with push / pull. Vcore set in BIOS is 1.30v with LLC enabled. TJMax is set to 85*C in HWMonitor.
> 
> EDIT:
> Nope, not stable. One core just failed.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/hT6DNub


I'm still confused with my E5450. I don't know which to believe between Tj Max 85°C or 100°C ?

CPU @4050mhz, 1.38vCore, VTT 1.23v, FSB 450x9. Temp room is 23°C, I have an H50 with a Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15 Pull / Arctic F12 Push, case Corsair Carbide Spec 01, TIM Noctua NT-H1 (fast & easy to use). I've set the radiator outside the case after a few hours of work to check the heat. What makes me confused is the core temp compared to CPU temp. After some benchmarks, I restart and the bios shows CPU 32.5°C, that means cores are generally +5°C ~ +10°C, so 42°C => this matches with Tj MAX 85°C. Btw, I find these temp low at 1.38v.

I start to believe my H50 is great finally !

But @3ghz, 1.11vCore in idle, temp room 21°C, cores are very low ! Only 15°C for CPU temp and 18°C for the lowest core...

Is my temp normal ? Or there is a sensor problem ? Since I have this E5450, I always believed my core temp max was ~77°C overclocked in very demanding applications with Tj max 100°C, according to my mind, more realistic but actually maybe I was wrong...it might be 62°C with Tj max 85°C








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> He is right. If you were going with Core Temp, then the temps you thought you were getting were +15 celsius above the real value. So, if you were seeing 77C max at Core Temp with the TJ MAX incorrectly set to 100C , in actuality you were getting 62C, a quite normal value.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucho*
> 
> @kryptonfly
> 
> Yout temperatures are what to expect at that VCore and frequency. Your Corsair H50 isn't the best cooler around but it still is pretty decent. Everything above 1.4 V VCore and speeds above 3.6GHz on a Core2Quad C0 and even E0 produces a lot of heat.
> Games and some benchmarks are good to test for overall stability, but most of them do not produce a lot of heat on the CPU. To see how hot your CPU can get you should use OCCT or LinX (that's what I use most of the time) since these tests produce even more heat than Prime95.(...)
> 
> I used to have a Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B on my X3370 and clocked that CPU at 4.0 GHz with 1.385 VCore (BIOS) and LLC on. Using LinX ramped the temperatures up to 88°C on the cores within a few minutes so I reduced the speed and VCore to 3.8 and 1.375. In games like BF4 that uses all 4 cores and quite some CPU power I never got core temps higher than 75°C.


=> Link Who is right ?
Arxontas saying "62C, a quite normal value" or Bucho saying that +75°C is what to expect at my voltage and frequency ?

I wish to believe Arxontas with Tj max 85°C but temp is incredibly low...I thought I was a problem with my H50 but maybe everything is ok...3dmark shows 68°C but I guess is set to 100°C, so I have to subtract -15°C = 53°C for 4050mhz at 1.38v ?

@pioneerisloud : You seem to have a bad contact with the IHS (above and maybe beneath). What is your thermal paste ? Try with another cpu.


----------



## Shonk

Here you go its running 4 x 2gb sticks though which i think affects latency

*422 FSB 844 DDR2*


*422 FSB 1055 DDR2*


*Another Board 400 FSB 1600 DDR3*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> @Arxontas please post everest results with your fsb at 422.0mhz


----------



## psyfy

Thank you so much for that @Shonk now we can finally put this myth to bed.



the pics say it all.

no difference worth mentioning.

@Arxontas any comment on this?


----------



## Shonk

I can get you a 420 bus ddr3 board with the same timings and speeds as yours if you want

cant do 422 sorry the north bridge wont have any of it on the p43


----------



## grreso

Hi, did anyone run Xeon on ASUS P5W DH Deluxe with success? I have X5460 and on 333FSB standard settings Windows goes crazy keeps restarting, even when trying new installation from USB. I did update the microcodes on BIOS 3001. Anyone can help to force this mobo to work??? I noticed that lowering FSB helps, can start new installation of Windows 8 or 7 64-bit, but it hangs so the system is unstable. The CPU works @2.85GHz instead of 3.16GHz







. Please help.


----------



## psyfy

thanks shonk but i think there's enough evidence there already to confirm what i initially believed.
(that being there is practically no difference between the p35 and p45 other than cross fire support)

thank you for your efforts again.


----------



## psyfy

@grreso try your ram sticks individually, the xeon may be putting it under more stress than the previous cpu and maybe highlighting a problem there.


----------



## psyfy

@kryptonfly

i checked mine with a old fan controller temp gauge core temp is almost accurate. meaning 60ish is correct. also bare in mind that intel specs say this chips max temp is 66c


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> Thank you so much for that @Shonk now we can finally put this myth to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> the pics say it all.
> 
> no difference worth mentioning.
> 
> @Arxontas any comment on this?


Yes.

1. The figures obtained with the AIDA64 Benchmark are not comparable with the figures obtained with the older EVEREST benchmark.

2. Out of sheer luck, I had a few AIDA64 benchmarks saved in my "Old PC Screenshots" directory. In it, you will see again the amply demonstrated the superiority of the Intel P45/Intel X48 gaming platforms over the inferior/older P35 platform:



Note that higher FSB MHz do NOT affect neither the MEMORY READ field nor the MEMORY LATENCY field. FSB only affects the Memory WRITE field.

In comparison with Shonk's best benchmark screenshot, the P45 Express system is:

*Memory READ: 948 MB/second (almost 1GB/second as noted yesterday) FASTER.*
*(Ignoring memory Write as it is dependent on FSB)*
*MEMORY COPY: 1,038 MB/second FASTER*
*MEMORY LATENCY: 14.7 ns FASTER*
*MEMORY READ L1 CACHE: 6 GB/second faster*
*MEMORY READ L2 CACHE: 4.1 GB/second faster*
*(Ignoring Cache Write as it is dependent on FSB)*
*MEMORY COPY L1 CACHE: 11.3 GB/second faster*
*MEMORY COPY L2 CACHE: 2.48 GB/second faster*

Like I said before, these differences perhaps did not matter much back in 2008, but they do make a lot of difference now in 2014 and modern gaming. More specifically, the P45 system would yield much higher FPS.

Please note that an Intel X48 DDR2 System would be even faster than my former P45 based system, and an X48 DDR3 [email protected] MHz would be much faster still.

I rest my case.


----------



## Shonk

You do realise i have 2 P45's 1 P43 & 1 X48 setup

Lower latency is down to low density modules and more agressive timings on said modules
I can ofc tighten up the north bridge timings to get my latency down to around 70ms with said modules
but you could also do the same with the p35

There is minimal difference between the p35 and p45 for ram bandwidth

L1 and L2 are exactly that the code is run in the Cache not on main memory so the only thing that will make a difference is Cpu speed and random variance
I Could sit there on 100mhz ram and benchmark a few times and beat your L1 and L2 score aslong as my cpu speed matched yours

and ofc your read bandwidth is down to a higher fsb low density modules with tighter timings and tight northbridge timings

Fact is i can put the ddr3 sticks in my i7 machine and get 23800 MB/S out of them but i struggle to get over around 11300 at 400fsb even with the tightest northbridge timings
due to the bus not being saturated on the i7 and ofc if you are running at 445 fsb on a p45 you are going to get higher throughput than at 400
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 1. The figures obtained with the AIDA64 Benchmark are not comparable with the figures obtained with the older EVEREST benchmark.
> 
> 2. Out of sheer luck, I had a few AIDA64 benchmarks saved in my "Old PC Screenshots" directory. In it, you will see again the amply demonstrated the superiority of the Intel P45/Intel X48 gaming platforms over the inferior/older P35 platform:
> 
> 
> 
> Note that higher FSB MHz do NOT affect neither the MEMORY READ field nor the MEMORY LATENCY field. FSB only affects the Memory WRITE field.
> 
> In comparison with Shonk's best benchmark screenshot, the P45 Express system is:
> 
> *Memory READ: 948 MB/second (almost 1GB/second as noted yesterday) FASTER.*
> *(Ignoring memory Write as it is dependent on FSB)*
> *MEMORY COPY: 1,038 MB/second FASTER*
> *MEMORY LATENCY: 14.7 ns FASTER*
> *MEMORY READ L1 CACHE: 6 GB/second faster*
> *MEMORY READ L2 CACHE: 4.1 GB/second faster*
> *(Ignoring Cache Write as it is dependent on FSB)*
> *MEMORY COPY L1 CACHE: 11.3 GB/second faster*
> *MEMORY COPY L2 CACHE: 2.48 GB/second faster*
> 
> Like I said before, these differences perhaps did not matter much back in 2008, but they do make a lot of difference now in 2014 and modern gaming. More specifically, the P45 system would yield much higher FPS.
> 
> Please note that an Intel X48 DDR2 System would be even faster than my former P45 based system, and an X48 DDR3 [email protected] MHz would be much faster still.
> 
> I rest my case.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shonk*
> 
> You do realise i have 2 P45's 1 P43 & 1 X48 setup
> 
> Lower latency is down to low density modules and more agressive timings on said modules
> I can ofc tighten up the north bridge timings to get my latency down to around 70ms with said modules
> 
> L1 and L2 are exactly that the code is run in the Cache not on main memory so the only thing that will make a difference is Cpu speed and random variance
> I Could sit there on 100mhz ram and benchmark a few times and beat your L1 and L2 score aslong as my cpu speed matched yours


Talk is cheap. Why don't you put your proof where your mouth is?


----------



## kryptonfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> @kryptonfly
> 
> i checked mine with a old fan controller temp gauge core temp is almost accurate. meaning 60ish is correct. also bare in mind that intel specs say this chips max temp is 66c


If I take a look in the bios after some bench and games, cpu temp (i.e IHS) is 32.5°C at 4050mhz, far from Tcase 67°C link. Do I have to set Tj max to 85°C ? Because cores are at 20°C min-26°C max @stock 1.11vCore idle, it's really low, isn't it ? With Tj max 100°C, cores are around 35°C-42°C...Thank you anyway...


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> @kryptonfly
> 
> i checked mine with a old fan controller temp gauge core temp is almost accurate. meaning 60ish is correct. also bare in mind that intel specs say this chips max temp is 66c


And where and how exactly did you measure this temp? Anything you put between IHS and heat sink will prevent full contact of their surfaces unless you drill a canal in IHS. Also I would like to see that intel specs with 66C you are talking about.
From intel:
quad-core-xeon-5400-thermal-guide.pdf
quad-core-xeon-5400-datasheet.pdf
Tj max is temperature at which CPU starts sending PROCHOT signal - this means throttling because CPU lowers its freq and voltage in order to cool down.
It is either 85C (or 100C as some believe). Shut down temp is about 15-20C higher than Tj max.


----------



## Shonk

Open your eye's i have posted bios's for the boards and such
and also posted Aida Screenshots..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Talk is cheap. Why don't you put your proof where your mouth is?


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> Finally i got around to investigating Arxontas claim about the p35 being holy inferior to the p45.
> 
> my findings are thus ... UTTERLY MINIMAL DIFFERENCE.
> most of the improvements on the p45 chipset were more about crossfire support.
> yes there is a VERY SMALL improvement in memory management but it is so little that most mb manufactures still opted to use ddr2 over ddr3 with only a few giving the option.
> side by side comparisons and real life numbers .. Here.
> 
> 
> 
> also please note Arx`s fsb is higher so the gap between the two chipsets is again smaller still.


I already debunked his claims a few weeks ago.



He will then make a big deal about how that 1G/s (out of 10G/s) bandwidth is so very very important, yet for the more modern platforms, whose memory bandwidths absolutely destroy 775 platforms, he'll say
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> I upgraded from a [email protected] GHz to an Haswell i7-4770k and it is 99% the same.


Basically he's just full of s***.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shonk*
> 
> Open your eye's i have posted bios's for the boards and such
> and also posted Aida Screenshots..


In case you missed it, your faster AIDA 64 P35 benchmark is slower than my AIDA 64 benchmark by:

Memory READ: 948 MB/second (almost 1GB/second as noted yesterday) FASTER.
(Ignoring memory Write as it is dependent on FSB)
MEMORY COPY: 1,038 MB/second FASTER
MEMORY LATENCY: 14.7 ns FASTER
MEMORY READ L1 CACHE: 6 GB/second faster
MEMORY READ L2 CACHE: 4.1 GB/second faster
(Ignoring Cache Write as it is dependent on FSB)
MEMORY COPY L1 CACHE: 11.3 GB/second faster
MEMORY COPY L2 CACHE: 2.48 GB/second faster
=======================================================================================================
Quote:


> I already debunked his claims a few weeks ago.




How so? I claimed than the P35 yields substantially less FPS in modern gaming than the P45 and X48 do, and your bechmark is substantially slower in all respects to mine above.

If anything else, it was your attempt to prove that the P35 is equal to the P45 and X48 that failed, quite miserably.


----------



## psyfy

@arx
the pics say it all, you can scream about your system all you like but there it is 2 identical cpus 3 boards 2 p45 1 p35 1 p43 and theres no dam diffence!
you can bench the same system 3 times back to back and get 600mb+ discrepancy on read write benches. your 1gb difference means naff all.

@jihe
i gathered that when he had one of my posts removed yesterday, his credibility for me is also zero now at this point.

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20X5460%20-%20EU80574KJ087N%20-%20AT80574KJ087N%20(BX80574X5460A).html

http://ark.intel.com/products/33087/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5460-12M-Cache-3_16-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB
@gagarin


----------



## psyfy

once more for posterity ...oh look the p35 out performs the p45 in some regards.












http://techreport.com/review/14882/intel-p45-express-chipset/5

Oooooooooooooo oh look

http://techreport.com/review/14882/intel-p45-express-chipset/8

and again :O shocker no difference.

http://media.bestofmicro.com/M/B/116147/original/prey.png

the p45 chipset is a die shrunk version of the p35 with pcie2, and better ddr3 management (ddr2 management shows to be worse than its p35 counterpart) and the performance increase in that instance is marginal to non existent.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> once more for posterity ...oh look the p35 out performs the p45 in some regards.


Interested parties should compare the above to a well-tuned Intel P45 Express system, my former system:



Don't forget I owned both a P35 and P45 system, and owned a S775 system from March 2008 to Dec 2013 which I used only for gaming, so I am well aware what are the capabilities of each S775 chipset.

Contrary to modern platforms, in the S775 platform the following is true:

Intel X48>Intel P45>Intel X38>Intel P35

Each upgraded chipset yielded higher performance.


----------



## psyfy

Quote Arxontas "Interested parties should compare the above to a well-tuned Intel P45 Express system, my former system:"

no ...no they shouldnt, the point of this was to show the difference between the chipsets which is absolutely bugger all except pcie2 hence using identical cpus.

you my friend are waving your banner saying look at my system look at my system, it has no relevance here anymore.

the point in this exercise was to find out if there was any real world benefits to the p45 other than the pcie 2.0 and DESPITE your efforts to muddy the water Arxontas the facts speak for them selves.


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> I had some free time to explore with HxD yesterday and I have noticed that this is not an extraction error like it was thought. Some Award BIOSes just have those NCPUCODE 1 byte larger still inside BIOS.BIN. I think this 00 hex is a marker for the end of NCPUCODE file. When you try with standard procedure microcodes will be placed after end marker and that is why they are not working. Another procedure was to simply delete this byte and patch microcodes, but I did that for Bogd4n and he encountered strange issues - his PC on one time POSTED like it should and on another it refused to work. Now I think that correct procedure should look like this:
> 1. delete hex 00
> 2. patch the microcodes into NCPUCODE.BIN
> 3. put hex 00 back at the end of file
> 
> this was not tested yet


The BIOS you modified for me was a beta a think, and I had problems only with Xeon 5420. I might had problems because it was beta or maybe beacause of what you said before, don't know for sure. Unfortunately, now I don't have time for benching, otherwise I will test again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> New E5460 E0


That is max FSB or max cpu frequency? Anyway, nice clocks.


----------



## Arxontas

Here's a comparison between the X48, P45 and P35:



Above: Intel X48 (ASUS Rampage Formula), QX9650, 9X450=4050MHz, DDR2 1000MHz (Courtesy of ANANDTECH)



Above: Intel P45 (ASUS P5Q Deluxe), QX9650, 9X460=4140MHz, DDR2 1150MHz. Maximum performance my P5Q Deluxe would yield.

Compare with a P35 at 8X475=3800MHz, DDR2-1140 MHz.

http://cdn.overclock.net/5/53/53587fea_everest.jpeg

Higher FSB speeds yield higher Memory Write performance, so this is why this system has got greater Memory Write performance than both the X48 and P45, however, its Memory Copy, Latency and Memory Read performance (which are the most important for gaming) are greatly inferior to the P45 and vastly inferior to the X48.

Remember, as stated above, an X48 system with DDR3-1866 MHz RAM would outperform both the DDR2 X48 & P45 systems, reaching Nehalem levels of performance (1st Gen Core Architecture CPUS).

Lower latency values (both memory subsystem and Northbridge subsystem) and superior Memory Read & Memory Copy performance yield higher FPS in modern gaming than the P35 systems are capable of.

As stated: IntelX48>IntelP45>IntelX38>Intel P35


----------



## Bogd4n

@Arxontas, @psyfy, c'mon guys, go drink a beer.
But, if you want to test these chipsets, take the same CPU, same settings, same RAM, and same Everest/AIDA version. Arxontas you were talking about gaming. Did you post somewhere something related to that? Let's take for example BF3 and see how many fps do you get with X48/X38/P45/P35 and the rest of components same for each chipset.
I have here a X48 and P45 boards, both with DDR3, but I don't have time to test these (useless) things. I'm not playing, anyway.

But, as I sad before, go have a beer and watch Brasil 2014 World Cup


----------



## psyfy

i would rather eat glass than watch the football







and shonk did that for me we had the same overclocks same cpus unfortunately not the same ram. but it is still as close as a real side by side comparison as we have had so far. (mine is the p35 ds3r)


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/33087/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5460-12M-Cache-3_16-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB
> @gagarin


This is target Tcase temperature for X5460 for use in a rack 2U server with load = TDP=120W. It is only information for system builders so they follow thermal profile with 100% certainty no TCC (Thermal Control Circuit) will be activated (100% sure no throttling will occur) and direct quote "to allow the optimal operation and long-term reliability".
In this document there is also mentioned that Tcase should remain between Tcase max and Tcase min. Tcase min = 5C so if you are under 5C than your reliability will be worsened and this is utter bull****.
I think that few degrees over or under those values will do no harm as there are people running their core 2 CPUs on the border of throttling.


----------



## psyfy

isnt that intels own site? lol


----------



## DeadSkull

Why are you guys fighting over memory bandwith and latency?

Best latency & reads I ever got with P45 was with DDR2 sticks. With DDR3 sticks in EP45-USB3P I still can't hit same memory speeds & latency but we're talking about 4-5% difference here at most.

If you tune your P35 and P45 systems to max there should not be huge differences in memory numbers. If I remember correctly the main reason for P45 move was PCIE 2 slots and Sata II, not northbridge performance.


----------



## Shonk

The type of ram plays a large role in any comparison
all large modules have higher latency (e.g. 2gb sticks) also running 4 modules adds latency

The machine below has 4 x 2 gb Kingston HyperX 1066 5-5-5-15 @ 2.2 v

Its still 100mb away from yours and im running 451 fsb
Granted my write and copy are higher but as i said 451 fsb
there does seem to be a very small difference on write but nothing to write home about maybe 1% clock for clock

*
This is pretty much the max i can get Read speed (this is my every day setting for a 1.020v cpu idle)*

*
And finally the same settings as Arxontas was running with the tightest north bridge timings that worked
clearly Arxontas was running two low density modules to get that benchmark
which can be done on a p35 or a p45
*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> i would rather eat glass than watch the football
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and shonk did that for me we had the same overclocks same cpus unfortunately not the same ram. but it is still as close as a real side by side comparison as we have had so far. (mine is the p35 ds3r)


----------



## psyfy

still cant thank you enough for takeing the time to do that for me shonk rep+ `ed again.


----------



## kryptonfly

I come back again to you, just to know if my temp is normal or if there's something wrong. (sensors...)
 (feel free to click on the pic)
Conditions : room temp at 21°C, E5450 @stock idle, 1.11Vcore, H50 with Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15 Pull - Arctic F12 Push, TIM Noctua NT-H1, Tj max set to 85°C (look at the pic).
If Tj max is set to 100°C, cores are around 33-41°C (+15°C). My question is quite simple :

What is the real temperature ? Tj max 85 or 100°C ?

According to this link, we can't compare a core 2 quad with Tj max 100°C to a Xeon E54** with Tj max 85°C...
Most people think 40-45°C for cores is normal...yep for core 2 quad and others...if I follow spec, Tj max 85°C is the true temperature...I just find really low and crazy the cores' temperature !


----------



## psyfy

simple way to tell look in the bios, look at hardware monitoring add 12~15c which ever is closer in windows is the right one.

i think coretemp is right.


----------



## pioneerisloud

I think I'm just going to try to sell my setup, the EP45-UD3P, X5470, and 8GB Hyper X 1066. It looks like my issue is the coolers aren't sitting properly for whatever reason. The TIM is still very thick and not spread out very well. I'm honestly not sure what I'm doing wrong, maybe the caps around the socket are in the way.

I just want it to work, so I can game again, lol.


----------



## psyfy

mod why dont you add washers behind the backplate, it maybe the bracket has become lazy due to too many refittings, adding a few washers will increase the gap allowing you to clamp it tighter.

@pioneerisloud


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> mod why dont you add washers behind the backplate, it maybe the bracket has become lazy due to many refittings, adding a few washers will increase the gap allowing you to clamp it tighter.
> 
> @pioneerisloud


Tried that. Cpu works fine in another board. It's got to be a weird clearance issue with this board and I'm done screwing with it lol.


----------



## psyfy

a shame only other option is a small copper shim to raise the cooler.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> a shame only other option is a small copper shim to raise the cooler.


I've got shims, but like I said, I'm just fed up with it, lol. It was working fine at 3.83GHz, 1.18v with the H50 and I just had to screw with it because I wanted that 4.0 again. It absolutely HAS to be someway related to the cooler's mounting orientation, probably the caps around the socket.

That's why I think i'm just going to ditch it and get a Pentium / i3 or something instead.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Finally got it working right I think. Temps are still a little warm (peaking at 79*C).

Setup:
EP45-UD3P
Xeon X5470 @ 4.0GHz, (400x10), 1.248v (1.30v set in BIOS)
8GB Kingston Hyper X DDR2-1066 @ 1066, 5-5-5-15, 2.32v
Corsair H50
Silverstone Grandia GD08 HTPC Case

So yeah, temps are peaking at 79*C, but its so far 30 minutes stable and counting (big big step forward). I think I'm cooler limited with the H50 honestly. Maybe I'll keep my eyes peeled for a cheap H100 or something.


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> 8GB Kingston Hyper X DDR2-1066 @ 1066, 5-5-5-15, 2.32v


You have a fan over those ram? 2.32v is quite high imo.

I would say go for a hyper 212 air cooler because it provides great mounting pressure to the CPU.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bailw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> 8GB Kingston Hyper X DDR2-1066 @ 1066, 5-5-5-15, 2.32v
> 
> 
> 
> You have a fan over those ram? 2.32v is quite high imo.
> 
> I would say go for a hyper 212 air cooler because it provides great mounting pressure to the CPU.
Click to expand...

I can't fit that in my case. Silverstone Grandia GD08 HTPC case.









No fan over them, they're rated for 2.30v on the sticker. They get pretty warm, but they don't get hot.


----------



## psyfy

im familiar with the h50, its not the best, the temps seem almost realistic though i have a titan fenair i am clocked @4ghz on a x5460 and my high temp is 75c~

what about two fans on there can you mount one outside the case but still part of the rad cooling. like this.

http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd71/greenarrow2k6/h50-2.jpg

obviously the other fan is the other side.


----------



## Shonk

You should consider something like the Ultra 120 Extreme i have a 1000 rpm fan on it for silent operation

at 3.6ghz no core goes over 56 degrees whilst priming at 3.6ghz
I think around 60 at 4ghz

thats at 100 tjmax

I also have two machines with Zalman CNPS10X Optima
these are only 4 heatpipe they are ok but are around 15-19 degree's hotter than my Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme
fan is 1100 rpm locked on that

6 Heatpipe designs seem to be the sweet spot
My brother in law also has an Ultra 120 Extreme and he couldnt understand why he was getting 75 whilst priming
when i get 56

Turned out his Cpu fan wasnt plugged in thats just crazy it managed to keep it at 75 priming fanless



here's my Zalman CNPS10X Optima after just over 10 mins priming i believe it peaks at around 73-75 cant remember
will leave i run for a few hours and see


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Why are you guys fighting over memory bandwith and latency?
> 
> Best latency & reads I ever got with P45 was with DDR2 sticks. With DDR3 sticks in EP45-USB3P I still can't hit same memory speeds & latency but we're talking about 4-5% difference here at most.
> 
> If you tune your P35 and P45 systems to max there should not be huge differences in memory numbers. If I remember correctly the main reason for P45 move was PCIE 2 slots and Sata II, not northbridge performance.


That what we've all been saying, of course P45 will be lightly better, but at the end not much difference. Except one person inexplicably goes on a bizarre crusade against the P35 chipset, seriously you'd think P35 ate his dog or something.


----------



## dvdbackuper

Hy, guys! I have succefully intalled a XEON E5450 CPU in to my ASUS P5Q-VM motherboard.
AIDA64 CPU QUEEN score: 25212
Equals the QX9650 CPU

I have a friend, who has got a Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS5 motherboard. I have already ordered a XEON E5450 CPU for him.
Do I need to update the BIOS or It will be working fine?
If I need to update the BIOS, can somebody help me to integrate the microcodes?
AWARD BIOS is more complicate than AMI....

Thank you!!

Link to the BIOS file: BIOS


----------



## psyfy

@jihe

LOL yeh im very aware i had to find out for my self. and big thanks to all those who helped me along the way.


----------



## gogusrl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Here you go, give this a shot:
> 
> 2002.zip 684k .zip file


I have a Asus Striker Extreme ( http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Striker_Extreme/ ) with a E5440 CPU using the bios attached in the quote and I still get unknown cpu on boot up.

edit : problem solved, modded the bios myself (not sure what I was scared off).



Download link to modded bios for Asus Striker Extreme (680i).


----------



## schlule

Not sure if this has been figured out already, but does anyone have any idea how to get this mod working with a Lenovo BIOS? They seem to use some special Phoenix BIOS that has a sort of whitelist, so even though my ThinkCentre M57's BIOS supports my Xeon CPU's CPUID (at least according to intelmicrocodelist.exe) the BIOS refuses to recognize it. Trying to use CBROM195.EXE with Lenovo's BIOS file (a .usf file) just freezes up indefinitely.

My current setup is a Lenovo M57 with the latest BIOS (released April 2014 apparently) and a Xeon X3323, which works fine except for a POST error and some missing features (the only one I care about being VT-x). The only other issue I've noticed is it hangs on reboot until I force shutdown (it shuts down Windows, the monitor turns off, then it just stays in this state with the power LED on and the HDD light flashing occasionally).

If anybody has any idea how to get past this strange limitation I'd appreciate any help I can get. I noticed somebody asking about this Lenovo issue on the first page and I didn't see any resolution, so I'm not too hopeful at this point, but I figure there's no harm in asking.


----------



## kokos1984

Hey Guys

Does anyone have a X5460 installed or knows any good oveclocking settings?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schlule*
> 
> Not sure if this has been figured out already, but does anyone have any idea how to get this mod working with a Lenovo BIOS? They seem to use some special Phoenix BIOS that has a sort of whitelist, so even though my ThinkCentre M57's BIOS supports my Xeon CPU's CPUID (at least according to intelmicrocodelist.exe) the BIOS refuses to recognize it. Trying to use CBROM195.EXE with Lenovo's BIOS file (a .usf file) just freezes up indefinitely.
> 
> My current setup is a Lenovo M57 with the latest BIOS (released April 2014 apparently) and a Xeon X3323, which works fine except for a POST error and some missing features (the only one I care about being VT-x). The only other issue I've noticed is it hangs on reboot until I force shutdown (it shuts down Windows, the monitor turns off, then it just stays in this state with the power LED on and the HDD light flashing occasionally).
> 
> If anybody has any idea how to get past this strange limitation I'd appreciate any help I can get. I noticed somebody asking about this Lenovo issue on the first page and I didn't see any resolution, so I'm not too hopeful at this point, but I figure there's no harm in asking.


You should read the ReadMe file that comes with BIOS

_* FLASH PROGRAM OPTIONS *
*_

*
* *
* THE DEFAULT OPERATION OF THE FLASH UPDATE PROGRAM IS TO USE *
* THE GRAPHICAL USER INTERFACE PROVIDED BY THE WINFLASH *
* PROGRAM. YOU CAN ALSO RUN THE PROGRAM FROM A DOS COMMAND *
* BOX. THE COMMAND FORMAT IS "WINPHLASH ". *
* THE FOLLOWING OPTIONS ARE AVAILABLE WHEN THE PROGRAM IS *
* INVOKED FROM A DOS BOX COMMAND LINE. *
* *
* OPTIONS *
*

*
* *
* /CC:xx COUNTRY CODE (LANGUAGE). THIS CAN BE ANY OF THE *
* VALID COUNTRY CODES (US, IT, GR, FR, JP, SP, NL, *
* or BR) *
* *
* /L:xxxx.mod CUSTOM START UP IMAGE FILE NAME FOR THE LARGE *
* CENTERED IMAGE. SEE MORE INFORMATION BELOW. *
* *
* /remote2 CAUSE WINPHLASH TO RETURN TO THE OPERATING *
* SYSTEM INSTEAD OF THE NORMAL REBOOT. THE NEW *
* BIOS WILL NOT BE IN EFFECT UNTIL THERE HAS BEEN *
* A REBOOT. REBOOT BEFORE EVER DOING A STANDBY. *
* *
* /D THE FLASH UTILITY WILL GENERATE AN UNIVERSALLY *
* UNIQUE IDENTIFIER (UUID), REPLACING THE ONE THAT *
* IS CURRENTLY IN THE FLASH. *
* *
* /PD READ AND INSTALL THE PREBOOT NOTIFICATION TEXT *
* FILE 'PBNTXT', FOUND IN THE SAME DIRECTORY AS *
* THE FLASH2.EXE. SEE MORE INFORMATION BELOW. *
* *
* /PR READ AND INSTALL THE PREBOOT NOTIFICATION TEXT *
* FROM THE CURRENT ROM IMAGE. (PRESERVE EXISTING *
* PBNTXT ROM DATA) *
* *
* /CF READ AND INSTALL THE CUSTOMER DATA AREA BINARY *
* FILE 'CBABIN', FOUND IN THE SAME DIRECTORY AS *
* THE FLASH2.EXE. SEE MORE INFORMATION BELOW. *
* *
* /CR READ AND INSTALL THE CUSTOMER DATA AREA BINARY *
* FROM THE CURRENT ROM IMAGE. (PRESERVE EXISTING *
* CDABIN ROM DATA) *
* *
* /P PRODUCTION MODE (MINIMIZE MESSAGES AND DELAYS) *
* THE MAIN WINDOW OF WINPLASH IS NOT DISPLAYED IF *
* WINPHLASH IS RUN ON THE COMMOND LINE WITH THIS
* OPTION *
* *
* /VCPU Installs processor patches *


----------



## felixbeng

I am very happy I want
I WANT TO SHARE WITH YOU

MOD settings of 100% activated
I just need more overclocking to 4.0GHz and I'm not getting

http://valid.x86.fr/s0zsye


----------



## schlule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> You should read the ReadMe file that comes with BIOS
> 
> _* FLASH PROGRAM OPTIONS *
> *_
> 
> *
> * *
> * THE DEFAULT OPERATION OF THE FLASH UPDATE PROGRAM IS TO USE *
> * THE GRAPHICAL USER INTERFACE PROVIDED BY THE WINFLASH *
> * PROGRAM. YOU CAN ALSO RUN THE PROGRAM FROM A DOS COMMAND *
> * BOX. THE COMMAND FORMAT IS "WINPHLASH ". *
> * THE FOLLOWING OPTIONS ARE AVAILABLE WHEN THE PROGRAM IS *
> * INVOKED FROM A DOS BOX COMMAND LINE. *
> * *
> * OPTIONS *
> *
> 
> *
> * *
> * /CC:xx COUNTRY CODE (LANGUAGE). THIS CAN BE ANY OF THE *
> * VALID COUNTRY CODES (US, IT, GR, FR, JP, SP, NL, *
> * or BR) *
> * *
> * /L:xxxx.mod CUSTOM START UP IMAGE FILE NAME FOR THE LARGE *
> * CENTERED IMAGE. SEE MORE INFORMATION BELOW. *
> * *
> * /remote2 CAUSE WINPHLASH TO RETURN TO THE OPERATING *
> * SYSTEM INSTEAD OF THE NORMAL REBOOT. THE NEW *
> * BIOS WILL NOT BE IN EFFECT UNTIL THERE HAS BEEN *
> * A REBOOT. REBOOT BEFORE EVER DOING A STANDBY. *
> * *
> * /D THE FLASH UTILITY WILL GENERATE AN UNIVERSALLY *
> * UNIQUE IDENTIFIER (UUID), REPLACING THE ONE THAT *
> * IS CURRENTLY IN THE FLASH. *
> * *
> * /PD READ AND INSTALL THE PREBOOT NOTIFICATION TEXT *
> * FILE 'PBNTXT', FOUND IN THE SAME DIRECTORY AS *
> * THE FLASH2.EXE. SEE MORE INFORMATION BELOW. *
> * *
> * /PR READ AND INSTALL THE PREBOOT NOTIFICATION TEXT *
> * FROM THE CURRENT ROM IMAGE. (PRESERVE EXISTING *
> * PBNTXT ROM DATA) *
> * *
> * /CF READ AND INSTALL THE CUSTOMER DATA AREA BINARY *
> * FILE 'CBABIN', FOUND IN THE SAME DIRECTORY AS *
> * THE FLASH2.EXE. SEE MORE INFORMATION BELOW. *
> * *
> * /CR READ AND INSTALL THE CUSTOMER DATA AREA BINARY *
> * FROM THE CURRENT ROM IMAGE. (PRESERVE EXISTING *
> * CDABIN ROM DATA) *
> * *
> * /P PRODUCTION MODE (MINIMIZE MESSAGES AND DELAYS) *
> * THE MAIN WINDOW OF WINPLASH IS NOT DISPLAYED IF *
> * WINPHLASH IS RUN ON THE COMMOND LINE WITH THIS
> * OPTION *
> * *
> * /VCPU Installs processor patches *


Thanks for the suggestion, I can't believe I missed that! Using the /VCPU option causes winphlash to stop with the error "There is no CPU match", but I'm definitely on the right track now (I guess by default it just doesn't update the microcode at all).

There appears to be several microcode files included with the BIOS updater, with the filenames being CPUIDs (06F2.PAT, 06FB.PAT, 0110676.PAT, etc) and each file being exactly 4098 bytes. Also, for each of the .PAT files, there's a 163 byte .HSH file with the same name. I think it's safe to assume the .PAT files are microcode for specific CPUs, but I have no idea what the .HSH files are for. I guess I'll open these files up in a hex editor and see what I can figure out, I assume I'll need to find the microcode for my specific CPU and put it into a .PAT file for winphlash to detect it.

Anyways, thanks again for the suggestion, I'll post back here if I figure this out.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schlule*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, I can't believe I missed that! Using the /VCPU option causes winphlash to stop with the error "There is no CPU match", but I'm definitely on the right track now (I guess by default it just doesn't update the microcode at all).
> 
> There appears to be several microcode files included with the BIOS updater, with the filenames being CPUIDs (06F2.PAT, 06FB.PAT, 0110676.PAT, etc) and each file being exactly 4098 bytes. Also, for each of the .PAT files, there's a 163 byte .HSH file with the same name. I think it's safe to assume the .PAT files are microcode for specific CPUs, but I have no idea what the .HSH files are for. I guess I'll open these files up in a hex editor and see what I can figure out, I assume I'll need to find the microcode for my specific CPU and put it into a .PAT file for winphlash to detect it.
> 
> Anyways, thanks again for the suggestion, I'll post back here if I figure this out.


I checked this BIOS and first thing is it doesn't have your Xeon microcodes. You have mistaken it with a microcode for LGA 775 platform (normal quads).

As for patching it looks like it won't be that easy. HSH file seems to be some sort of file checksum but I couldn't find a hashing method to match it. All of known methods have a shorter length, even 1024 types, so you won't be able to generate HSH for microcode bin files. But there is hope. Since intelmicrocodelist.exe works on this BIOS image that means microcodes are not scrambled / compressed. You will have to overwrite existing microcodes with hex editor. This BIOS has only a few microcodes so it will be a pain regarding microcode length. You will have to exactly know what you are doing or you'll end up bricking your mobo. I can patch microcodes for you, but not for free, we can talk details via PM.


----------



## schlule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> I checked this BIOS and first thing is it doesn't have your Xeon microcodes. You have mistaken it with a microcode for LGA 775 platform (normal quads).
> 
> As for patching it looks like it won't be that easy. HSH file seems to be some sort of file checksum but I couldn't find a hashing method to match it. All of known methods have a shorter length, even 1024 types, so you won't be able to generate HSH for microcode bin files. But there is hope. Since intelmicrocodelist.exe works on this BIOS image that means microcodes are not scrambled / compressed. You will have to overwrite existing microcodes with hex editor. This BIOS has only a few microcodes so it will be a pain regarding microcode length. You will have to exactly know what you are doing or you'll end up bricking your mobo. I can patch microcodes for you, but not for free, we can talk details via PM.


It's a SLBC5 CPU, so the CPUID I need is 1067A, correct? I figure this because of this list and the fact that the BIOS shows that as well.

I think I see what you mean though, because when I run intelmicrocodelist against a microcode file of 771 and 775 CPUs (from here) it actually shows that CPUID twice, with "Plat=0,4" and "Plat=2,6" being the main difference between the two. The microcode included with Lenovo's BIOS only shows the one with "Plat=0,4" so I'm willing to bet the "Plat=2,6" microcode is what I need.

So I guess this is now a matter of putting the correct microcode into the correct offset in Lenovo's BIOS file? There are two microcodes in there already that are the correct length (2000), so I'm guessing either of those could be overwritten with the correct microcode using a hex editor.

Anyways, thanks again for the help. I really don't know that much about this stuff, so I may take you up on that offer if you're confident you'll be able to pull this off (you'd definitely have a better chance than I would).


----------



## SmOgER

Does anyone have some info about Xenon E5462?
It's TDP/efficiency and price looks very attractive, with performance probably equivalent to Q9650. But how about multiplier? Is it locked or not?







Cause if it is, with it's stock 1600FSB (2.8Ghz) the overclock becomes limited to mobo's bus speed unfortunately, meaning 500mhz FSB ---> CPU @ 3.5Ghz looks like the theoretical max overclock to me... Or am I missing something?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Does anyone have some info about Xenon E5462?
> It's TDP/efficiency and price looks very attractive, with performance probably equivalent to Q9650. But how about multiplier? Is it locked or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause if it is, with it's stock 1600FSB (2.8Ghz) the overclock becomes limited to mobo's bus speed unfortunately, meaning 500mhz FSB ---> CPU @ 3.5Ghz looks like the theoretical max overclock to me... Or am I missing something?


You are about right with this E5462 and I would say FSB 500 (2000 effective) is a very optimistic assumption. A lot will be depending on luck of the draw. If you plan on overclocking than FSB1333 Xeons are a better choice because they have higher multiplier and all multipliers are locked (even engineering samples I had were locked). Also if you are overclocking CPU will use more electric energy anyway so TDP is not as important... unless you go with "L" series. Those are capable of same frequencies as their "E" counterparts but with much lower voltage.
I forgot to mention that FSB 1600 Xeons are causing troubles on some motherboards (BSODs and instability).


----------



## Dark78

Hi,everyone! I have P5N7A-VM rev 1.04g and Xeon E5450. I've try to update my old BIOS(0519) from here http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/1320#post_21574764 by legija and from here http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/?MywebPageId=2014121394614106094. Results after upgrade is same. Although MOD from legija is written for E5405 but I think it does not matter. The problem is - everything has become terribly slow down. As booting the Windows 7 as any action in OS. Needless to say, I dumped the BIOS settings to default as by BIOS menu as by setting the jumper. Downgrading to 0519 without MOD solves the problem! But every time when PC started it written - upgrade bios needed. So, SSE4.1 and Vanderpool is preferable to have...What's the matter?
P.S. Inserting Dual-Core E5700 is everything works fine with any BIOS MOD's!


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark78*
> 
> Hi,everyone! I have P5N7A-VM rev 1.04g and Xeon E5450. I've try to update my old BIOS(0519) from here http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/1320#post_21574764 by legija and from here http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/?MywebPageId=2014121394614106094. Results after upgrade is same. Although MOD from legija is written for E5405 but I think it does not matter. The problem is - everything has become terribly slow down. As booting the Windows 7 as any action in OS. Needless to say, I dumped the BIOS settings to default as by BIOS menu as by setting the jumper. Downgrading to 0519 without MOD solves the problem! But every time when PC started it written - upgrade bios needed. So, SSE4.1 and Vanderpool is preferable to have...What's the matter?
> P.S. Inserting Dual-Core E5700 is everything works fine with any BIOS MOD's!


Patching this BIOS requires a "donor method", because microcode table gets scrambled when I tried standard way. *Maybe* it has problems dealing with different size of "P6 microcode table". Both patched BIOSes that you linked didn't had matched size of original microcode table.


----------



## pazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> You are about right with this E5462 and I would say FSB 500 (2000 effective) is a very optimistic assumption. A lot will be depending on luck of the draw. If you plan on overclocking than FSB1333 Xeons are a better choice because they have higher multiplier and all multipliers are locked (even engineering samples I had were locked). Also if you are overclocking CPU will use more electric energy anyway so TDP is not as important... unless you go with "L" series. Those are capable of same frequencies as their "E" counterparts but with much lower voltage.
> I forgot to mention that FSB 1600 Xeons are causing troubles on some motherboards (BSODs and instability).


Exactly! I'm using a E5472 on a Asrock P45XE and it won't go over 380FSB, no matter what settings I use.


----------



## Dark78

So, what can I do?
Original BIOS here http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5N7AVM/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## sstead

Hi guys,

I'm desperately hoping someone can help with my mod.

I just adapted an Intel Xeon X5450 3.0GHz 12M Quad Core SLASB CPU to fit my Asus P5QL/EPU motherboard.

All is well (yeah for me lol!) until my BIOS informs me that I need to update it to 'Unleash the full power of this CPU'. I didn't think too much of it until I ran Windows Experience jobbie and my score has gone from 6.8 to 5.8 (my old CPU was an Intel Core 2 Duo E7500 2.93ghz).

So I tried installing the latest BIOS from Asus (P5QL-ASUS-EPU-0408.ROM) to no avail.
http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=P5QL/EPU&os=17

I read here that I probably need to manually inject the BIOS file with the correct data, but that's like an advanced quantum physics statement to me









Can anybody help?

Regards....

EDIT: I finally found instructions to do this, found in this thread via google. Easy peasy with Ami bios and 00000 instructions. I now get a score of 6.8 with Windows and all functions are working


----------



## KILLorBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> I upload P5K-E WiFi/AP, P5QL-E, P5Q Deluxe, P5Q Premium Xeon mod bios support in case they are not uploaded from someone else.
> 
> I couldn`t find P5E3 *Deluxe*/[email protected] bios in the Asus support page. So I modded P5E3 *Premium*/WiFi-AP @n and P5E3 Deluxe but I`m not sure this X38 chipset motherboard can work with Xeon 5400 series, I think not.
> 
> P5KseriesP5QseriesXeonmodbios.zip 3822k .zip file
> 
> 
> P5E3seriesXeonmodbiosUNTESTED.zip 2203k .zip file


Thanks for the P5K-E BIOS









Too bad my E5450 doesn't seem to OC very well, but then again I haven't really tried that hard.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pazzz*
> 
> Exactly! I'm using a E5472 on a Asrock P45XE and it won't go over 380FSB, no matter what settings I use.


Were you able to hit the 380FSB with another CPU/multiplier?
My current config is Q6600 and ASUS P5QC with DDR3 at ~1400Mhz.
My Q6600 has unusually high vid despite g0 revision - 1.325v, so the highest it will go without burning and going extremes like 1.6v vcore, is 3.3ghz. It's gotta be one of the worst chips lol. But I can drop the multiplier and use FSB as high as 460Mhz without any extensive tweaking, so mobo is doing quite well and I'am hoping for similiar results (FSB) with Xenon.

Yesterday I possibly rushed a bit and didn't think this through fully (naming scheme made me convinced that E5462 gotta be somewhat better/newer than E5450 haha), but there was quite a good deal on ebay with dirt cheap shipping, so I snatched E5462 with LGA conversion for $40, can't go wrong for that price I guess.


----------



## pazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Were you able to hit the 380FSB with another CPU/multiplier?
> My current config is Q6600 and ASUS P5QC with DDR3 at ~1400Mhz.
> My Q6600 has unusually high vid despite g0 revision - 1.325v, so the highest it will go without burning and going extremes like 1.6v vcore, is 3.3ghz. It's gotta be one of the worst chips lol. But I can drop the multiplier and use FSB as high as 460Mhz without any extensive tweaking, so mobo is doing quite well and I'am hoping for similiar results (FSB) with Xenon.
> 
> Yesterday I possibly rushed a bit and didn't think this through fully (naming scheme made me convinced that E5462 gotta be somewhat better/newer than E5450 haha), but there was quite a good deal on ebay with dirt cheap shipping, so I snatched E5462 with LGA conversion for $40, can't go wrong for that price I guess.


I tried another E5472 but couldn't get that one even near 380 fsb. Neither one I tried was able to get up to stock speed, let alone overclocking.


----------



## SmOgER

Well I can return it within 14days, so in case I can't get it even to stock clocks, I will definitely consider that option, cause on stock it's pretty much on pair with overclocked q6600...
btw, how much you paid for it?

PS. Will flashing BIOS with added microcodes improve stability? Are there any real life benefits from doing so?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 501FSB x6
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/scqv46
> 
> 4.9Ghz 1.49v


is that on LN2?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kryptonfly*
> 
> @Xevi
> 
> Really nice oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same motherboard. Did you notice these NB & SB quickly warm up if not cooled but remain not too hot...I'd be interested to know your NB voltage because mine doesn't need more than 1.19v for FSB 450. Also I'd like to know your VTT voltage. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : @Xevi
> You don't have your MIIF's bios with microcode ! I upload mine for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maximus-II-ASUS-Formula-2302byjim.zip 868k .zip file


HO WOW!!!! IS some one else doing an Maximus 2 formula!? How did it work out? My friend has one we were gonna do the mod for it too. we even have modded bios already.


----------



## kryptonfly

I have an E5450 on my Maximus II Formula and I can say I have no trouble at all. Works the first shot









http://valid.canardpc.com/xi9w6p


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kryptonfly*
> 
> I have an E5450 on my Maximus II Formula and I can say I have no trouble at all. Works the first shot


What clocks are you running it at?
After futher notice, I'am starting to consider returning that E5462 and buying E5450 instead as it looks to be a whole lot better clocker.


----------



## Dark78

Thanks everyone! Problem was in Enabled Intel C-STATE Tech in BIOS settings. I've switch it to Disabled and problem resolved!


----------



## kryptonfly

I've already put my CPU-Z link. 24/7 at 3ghz 1.11v, usually 4050mhz (450x9) for benches but I need 1.39v to be stable...So I'm trying 475x8.5 (4037mhz) 1.38v, it's better.


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2329131

I barely have a better latency at 475x8.5, RAM 1:1 (950mhz) than 450x9, RAM 5:6 (1082mhz), my bad G.skill RAM...


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> is that on LN2?


As I remeber it was on water. You don't need LN2 for 500 FSB, at least for these Xeons.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kryptonfly*
> 
> @Xevi
> 
> Really nice oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same motherboard. Did you notice these NB & SB quickly warm up if not cooled but remain not too hot...I'd be interested to know your NB voltage because mine doesn't need more than 1.19v for FSB 450. Also I'd like to know your VTT voltage. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : @Xevi
> You don't have your MIIF's bios with microcode ! I upload mine for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maximus-II-ASUS-Formula-2302byjim.zip 868k .zip file


HO WOW!!!! IS some one else doing an Maximus 2 formula!? How did it work out?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> As I remeber it was on water. You don't need LN2 for 500 FSB, at least for these Xeons.


was that 24/7 clock?


----------



## Bogd4n

I don't think so. I think Xevi was testing max frequency. Here you have more from him: http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/3630#post_22278471


----------



## Xevi

All water







(chipset Stock)

I'm waiting: L5410, L5420, E5430, E5440, X5450

But first I have to do overclocking:


----------



## SmOgER

Anyone got Xeon L5408? How good does it overclock? Hitting 3.5Ghz on it shouldn't be a massive problem I assume... Judging by the specs at least.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> All water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (chipset Stock)
> 
> I'm waiting: L5410, L5420, E5430, E5440, X5450
> 
> But first I have to do overclocking:


hey i got one of those in my leg too. except i got a plate and 12 screws on the other bone. sorry for the thread hijack.


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pazzz*
> 
> Exactly! I'm using a E5472 on a Asrock P45XE and it won't go over 380FSB, no matter what settings I use.


I had the same issue with the Asrock P45TS. I sold it and went back to an Abit IP35-E I had lying around and took my E5440 upto 440FSB.


----------



## wild0ne

I have recently installed Xeon X5470 into DFI DK P45 T2RS and works great without BIOS mod, but now I'm wondering is this bios mod adding only Xeon CPU microcodes? I would like to add support for Intel Pentium E6500 on old GA-945GMF-S2 board Is this possible?


----------



## knowom

Xeon E5430 undervolted & underclocked 840MHz 140FSB 0.816v motherboard Gigabyte G31M-ES2L Bios. Still trying to determine lowest voltage setting just did it earlier today. My previous E7200 CPU that was replaced went down to 0.752v in CPU-Z so probably has a marginal bit more room, but it's a quad and has quadruple the cpu cache thus may require a bit more I'm assuming. Gigabyte's EasySaver utility is reading 3.590watts cpu power idle not too shabby and bargain for $25's. It's tempting to sell my Q9550 and do this on my other motherboard.

http://valid.x86.fr/cache/screenshot/0b2w66.png


----------



## knowom

I also noticed something strange when I enable CPU throttling in Gigabyte EasySaver and CPU-Z is reporting x3 multiplier at idle and core speed is reduce accordingly. It's worth noting EasySaver is a horrible power saver utility your much better off having it turned off and setting your voltages and clock speeds in your bios. When I turn it on EasySaver my watts & voltages increase, but at least Gigabyte bios have great cpu voltage settings.

x3 multiplier E5430....***???







Super LFM? IDK why this is pretty sure my E7200 didn't do that when I enabled that setting maybe it's some glitch to do with the adapter mod itself.
http://valid.canardpc.com/yt0rrp

Another thing I'd like to add if your doing a lot of overclocking/underclocking and you hate resetting cmos jumpers. A nice little trick I thought up and use is I attached my case's reset button to the clear cmos jumpers and use that instead hell of a lot easier and quicker, but don't do that when it's power on cause idk what would happen probably not good though.


----------



## solar0987

Well i have a ga-73pvm-s2 and a msi g41m-p26 What would be the best xeon for a 11 year old and games like skyrim and left for dead and such nothing like bf4 or anything.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Well i have a ga-73pvm-s2 and a msi g41m-p26 What would be the best xeon for a 11 year old and games like skyrim and left for dead and such nothing like bf4 or anything.


E5440/E5450/E5460








They aren't expensive and yet they are pretty much the max you can get with LGA775 board if you overclock them (not saying that you need that). More expensive LGA771 xeons is just going extreme for negligible increase in performance.

EDIT: you can snatch this X5460 as well, just did it myself








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5460-CPU-3-16GHz-LGA771-L2-Cache-12MB-Quad-Core-FSB-1333MHz-/221476097340?pt=CPUs&hash=item3391010d3c#viTabs_0

Hoping for some awesome overclocking results with it. I definitely won't be babying it, can tell you that.









Even my current Q6600 is at 1.54v cause it has a vid of 1.325 and one core is constantly failing stress test with OC no matter what, if I don't go insane with vcore.


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> E5440/E5450/E5460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't expensive and yet they are pretty much the max you can get with LGA775 board if you overclock them (not saying that you need that). More expensive LGA771 xeons is just going extreme for negligible increase in performance.


Any on this list of Harpertown CPU's is honestly a decent choice they are all quad cores with 12MB of cache some just have lower TDP or higher multipliers.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Xeon_microprocessors#.22Harpertown.22_.2845_nm.29

Tcase appears to be dependent on TDP of the CPU the higher TDP Xeon's have higher Tcase tolerance or are "rated" for it at least could partially just be Intel marketing given that a Q9550 and Q9550s in testing are like identical in terms of TDP if you adjust the voltages on Q9550 to match. Intel has a PDF that sort of explains the Tcase on the Xeon's the higher TDP Xeon's seem to have better headroom. I think what Intel did was binned the Xeon's that couldn't handle as much TDP lower voltage as a way to sell them while keep profits higher, but idk could be wrong.

I went with a Xeon E5430 which has a (8) multiplier a Q9550 has a (8.5) multiplier. The Xeon E5430 is similar to a Xeon L5408 they both have the same (8) multiplier though the L5408 has a bit lower Tcase and is 1066FSB rather than 1333FSB, but it is lower TDP. I opted for the Xeon E5430 because it's Tcase and FSB is better they were priced nearly identical though on Ebay. I feel it's the better value the higher FSB is a positive thing though on boards that only support 1066 L5408 is a good option and the higher Tcase is a positive thing while the higher TDP on E5430 can be easily compensated through bios undervolting to match in many cases if you have a decent bios at least. Really pick whichever suits your need best just ensure you try to get the (E0) stepping version ideally which it lists as well on that link.


----------



## knowom

I'm still mystified why Easy Energy Saver lowers the multiplier down to (3) when I turn it on and enable CPU throttling. It's interesting to say the least I wish I knew a way to enable that setting through registry without having to turn on Easy Energy Saver though because unfortunately it really doesn't save energy in my case and just raises my voltages from how they are tweaked and set in bios. I'd love to be able to idle at a multiplier of 3 though.


----------



## TitusPulo

Are the two pins supposed to touch each other on the sticker? The camera cannot see and if i look under the magnify glass, one pin ( which is supposed to reverse the pins in the board itself) seems to be free, while other has a bit of pressure on its neighbour pin, almost as if the circuit is making contact.


----------



## knowom

I mentioned on the page before this one I had a multiplier of 3 when I had Gigabyte EasySaver software turned on and CPU throttling enabled. I couldn't figure out how or why it did this and it still befuddles me on why, but I figured out how to easily enable it and surpass it.

So I was checking my temperatures in ThrottleStop and I decided for the hell of it to play around with clock modulation and chipset clock mod and interestingly they lower my multiplier from 6 what I have set in bios currently all the way down to .5 and adjustable between the two in .5 increments. The odd and funny part is it doesn't do this on my Q9550, but on this E5430 it lowers my multiplier and clock rates. How weird and strange that is. Here's some proof a CPU-Z validator 4.0 of my E5430 clocked down to 137MHz with a 0.5 multiplier! Yikes!!









http://valid.x86.fr/i8j6qc

This is a very weird anomaly to say the least, but seemed worthy of sharing curious if this happens with other people that have done this mod.


----------



## SmOgER

That ad.











Didn't know they sell them still, lol.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> That ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know they sell them still, lol.


only $374? what a bargain. don't imagine they sell many. you could buy a 4770k and a motherboard for that.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> I mentioned on the page before this one I had a multiplier of 3 when I had Gigabyte EasySaver software turned on and CPU throttling enabled. I couldn't figure out how or why it did this and it still befuddles me on why, but I figured out how to easily enable it and surpass it.
> 
> So I was checking my temperatures in ThrottleStop and I decided for the hell of it to play around with clock modulation and chipset clock mod and interestingly they lower my multiplier from 6 what I have set in bios currently all the way down to .5 and adjustable between the two in .5 increments. The odd and funny part is it doesn't do this on my Q9550, but on this E5430 it lowers my multiplier and clock rates. How weird and strange that is. Here's some proof a CPU-Z validator 4.0 of my E5430 clocked down to 137MHz with a 0.5 multiplier! Yikes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/i8j6qc
> 
> This is a very weird anomaly to say the least, but seemed worthy of sharing curious if this happens with other people that have done this mod.


Should run a few passes of Pi to see if it's really running at 137Mhz.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Has anyone had any success with a Rampage Extreme? I want to check before I go ahead and cut up my board


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Should run a few passes of Pi to see if it's really running at 137Mhz.


Well CPU-Z is reporting it is, but idk if it actually is or not. I do know though that clock modulation and chipset clock mod defiantly do slow the processor down however easy to check right with ThrottleStop using it's built in TS Bench which I think is just a 32MB or 1024MB version of Pi bench test built into the program. I can only guess as to why CPU-Z reports it differently than LGA775 CPU's perhaps it's because I don't have a special updated bios microcode or it's to do with the adapter modification or hardware itself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Has anyone had any success with a Rampage Extreme? I want to check before I go ahead and cut up my board


That's a fairly expensive motherboard to modify defiantly be patient and careful on the socket modification if you do decide to do so. I used a exacto knife was fairly slow process though sawing through it. I have no idea if anyone's had success with that board or not though try a google search.


----------



## kenolak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Has anyone had any success with a Rampage Extreme? I want to check before I go ahead and cut up my board


I had that board for years(in a box), recently looked into using it + this mod to upgrade another desktop with an entry/business grade board, And yes it works, but there was something with the bios versions. I believe aslong as its using the latest bios' (with or without mod's) It should work for any 771 cpu. A bit of googling will show a number of people who used 771 chips on this board.
I never used the board and gave it away as the move from a dualcore to quad core would not have improved performance for what the intended desktop is used for.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TitusPulo*
> 
> Are the two pins supposed to touch each other on the sticker? The camera cannot see and if i look under the magnify glass, one pin ( which is supposed to reverse the pins in the board itself) seems to be free, while other has a bit of pressure on its neighbour pin, almost as if the circuit is making contact.


The whole point of this mod is to swap two cpu contact points, not to short them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> I mentioned on the page before this one I had a multiplier of 3 when I had Gigabyte EasySaver software turned on and CPU throttling enabled. I couldn't figure out how or why it did this and it still befuddles me on why, but I figured out how to easily enable it and surpass it.
> 
> So I was checking my temperatures in ThrottleStop and I decided for the hell of it to play around with clock modulation and chipset clock mod and interestingly they lower my multiplier from 6 what I have set in bios currently all the way down to .5 and adjustable between the two in .5 increments. The odd and funny part is it doesn't do this on my Q9550, but on this E5430 it lowers my multiplier and clock rates. How weird and strange that is. Here's some proof a CPU-Z validator 4.0 of my E5430 clocked down to 137MHz with a 0.5 multiplier! Yikes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/i8j6qc
> 
> This is a very weird anomaly to say the least, but seemed worthy of sharing curious if this happens with other people that have done this mod.


Cool, but I still don't understand why would anyone buy a fast CPU and change it into typewriter.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Has anyone had any success with a Rampage Extreme? I want to check before I go ahead and cut up my board


Don't listen to guys above, they obviously don't know what are they talking about.
Asus Rampage Extreme has X48 chipset and therefore it won't work with Xeons 5xxx series. This is hardware incompatibility most likely caused by Xeons supporting dual cpu platforms. The same goes for "Q" chipsets.
Xeons designed for single cpu platforms were confirmed as working with chipset on your mobo. The fastest compatible LGA771 Xeon would be X3363, but you can also go with native LGA775 Xeons like X3370 / X3380. With LGA775 Xeons you won't have to mod / cut anything.


----------



## chris89

How's it going guy's? I used an X5450 in a HP G31 board and it works perfectly! It's SOO FAST!

My question is I just bought a Dell Precision 690 to build a custom rig with the board, Dual X5450's and 32GB of ram in QUAD-Channel memory mode.

Do you think 2 X5450 3Ghz Quad's and 32GB of Quad-Channel DDR2-667.....Could beat an i7 930 @ 4.2Ghz with 6GB DDR3-1600?

Thanks


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> All water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (chipset Stock)
> 
> I'm waiting: L5410, L5420, E5430, E5440, X5450
> 
> But first I have to do overclocking:


What happend man?
Get well soon.


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> How's it going guy's? I used an X5450 in a HP G31 board and it works perfectly! It's SOO FAST!
> 
> My question is I just bought a Dell Precision 690 to build a custom rig with the board, Dual X5450's and 32GB of ram in QUAD-Channel memory mode.
> 
> Do you think 2 X5450 3Ghz Quad's and 32GB of Quad-Channel DDR2-667.....Could beat an i7 930 @ 4.2Ghz with 6GB DDR3-1600?
> 
> Thanks


FB DIMM cripples dual socket LGA771 platform it adds latency and they don't clock high in general 667MHz to 800MHz in general even LGA775 with DDR2-1066MHz can beat it's bandwidth. In terms of core count and memory density it's got that going for it, but it''s bandwidth and latency hinder it quite a bit. It would get crushed by a i7 system overall though.


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Cool, but I still don't understand why would anyone buy a fast CPU and change it into typewriter.


I obviously wouldn't run it at a 0.5 multiplier and underclocked FSB for standard use. The point is by undervolting or/and underclocking you consume less power at idle and load along with less heat output making your CPU more energy efficient overall. I have my reasons though it's a passive cooled system no moving parts dead silent no fans not even a case fan. I think a 12MB C2Q at 1650MHz CPU idling at 4watts according to EasySaver is pretty reasonable on a cheap low end 3phase VRM 1phase idle GA-G31M-ES2L motherboard that S3 (STR) cold boots and is passively cooled is rather decent really myself.


----------



## micromage

does this work with almost all g41 motherboards? I've got a P5G41T-LX2 which my brother got cheap for me (probably was oem) and current has a c2d , i think a quad would be a nice upgrade. As far as i know i dont think my motherboard support any type of overclocking


----------



## ried16

im having trouble getting my x5470 past 4.0 stable. anything over 400fsb is unstable no matter what the vcore is. i can get prime 95 to pass for three tests. ive read that the f12 bios for my board ga-ep45-ud3r is not the greatest for overclocking. can anybody confirm this? should i go back to f9 bios. i noticed that is what most people are using. i know its nothing to do with the board cause my q9450 would overclock to 438fsb no problem. but that was with an older bios version. f6 or f7 cant remember which one for sure.


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> im having trouble getting my x5470 past 4.0 stable. anything over 400fsb is unstable no matter what the vcore is. i can get prime 95 to pass for three tests. ive read that the f12 bios for my board ga-ep45-ud3r is not the greatest for overclocking. can anybody confirm this? should i go back to f9 bios. i noticed that is what most people are using. i know its nothing to do with the board cause my q9450 would overclock to 438fsb no problem. but that was with an older bios version. f6 or f7 cant remember which one for sure.


400 Mhz should not be a problem for that board, in fact 500 should be easy to get. Do you update the BIOS with the Xeon microcodes? Maybe that is the problem. Also, modify the voltage for NB, it should help.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> 400 Mhz should not be a problem for that board, in fact 500 should be easy to get. Do you update the BIOS with the Xeon microcodes? Maybe that is the problem. Also, modify the voltage for NB, it should help.


yeah i have the f12 with the zeon microcodes added. 400fsb is no problem but if i go just 1mhz over its unstable. for 400fsb im using the following settings:
fsb400, mem speed is at 1066 stock speed for my memory, 5-5-5-15 set manually stock settings, llc enabled, vcore 1.25, vcore term 1.3, mch 1.3, mem 2.1 stock for my mem. all other voltages are set to normal not auto. the only thing i change when i try to go over 400fsb is the vcore. i tried 438 first cause that seemed to be the point where my q9450 cut off. i went all the way to 1.387 vcore and couldn't get it stable. so i backed down to 430, then 420, then 410, with same vcore with no luck. i then tried 401 with no luck. is there something else i need to change for a xeon processor. i have all the throttling settings disabled also.


----------



## rewease

Maybe run your ram 1:1 for testing.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> Maybe run your ram 1:1 for testing.


not sure what that means. fsb is 400 so instead of 1066 run it at 400?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> yeah i have the f12 with the zeon microcodes added. 400fsb is no problem but if i go just 1mhz over its unstable. for 400fsb im using the following settings:
> fsb400, mem speed is at 1066 stock speed for my memory, 5-5-5-15 set manually stock settings, llc enabled, vcore 1.25, vcore term 1.3, mch 1.3, mem 2.1 stock for my mem. all other voltages are set to normal not auto. the only thing i change when i try to go over 400fsb is the vcore. i tried 438 first cause that seemed to be the point where my q9450 cut off. i went all the way to 1.387 vcore and couldn't get it stable. so i backed down to 430, then 420, then 410, with same vcore with no luck. i then tried 401 with no luck. is there something else i need to change for a xeon processor. i have all the throttling settings disabled also.


I say try it at 1.45v vcore 410FSB, and if it still will be unstable, then you will know the problem is with your motherboard or bios settings, not the chip itself being faulty or not friendly for overclocking or simply not enough voltage (1.387v you are giving isn't THAT much)

But the fact itself that it becomes unstable precisely after 400FSB, tells me that probably something is wrong with your settings, possibly ram frequencies are messed up (overclocked).

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> im having trouble getting my x5470 past 4.0 stable. anything over 400fsb is unstable no matter what the vcore is. i can get prime 95 to pass for three tests. ive read that the f12 bios for my board ga-ep45-ud3r is not the greatest for overclocking. can anybody confirm this? should i go back to f9 bios. i noticed that is what most people are using. i know its nothing to do with the board cause my q9450 would overclock to 438fsb no problem. but that was with an older bios version. f6 or f7 cant remember which one for sure.


You realize that X5470 has multi of 10 and Q9450 has only 8?

438FSB*8=3504Mhz
400FSB*10=4000Mhz

Underneath these chips are very similiar, it's only that Q9450 is factory limited to 8 multi. You still need more vcore for higher CPU clock, even if FSB is smaller.
So for anything above 4Ghz you definitely need some vcore juice. Anandtech hit 4.25Ghz on Q9550 with 1.425V, so anything better than that (in terms of voltage) is a good/decent result for X5470. The advantage of X5470 is that it can go above 4.25Ghz (as long as you are willing to increase the vcore) unlike Q9550 where for 4.25Ghz you need 500FSB (8.5 multi), after that it's a brick wall as there are very few motherboards that can handle FSB above 500 on a quad. With X5470 that "wall" would be only at 500*10 = 5Ghz, anything less than that and it's only a matter of voltage, given that you have a capable mobo... Well it should be that way at least.

Remember tho that if you want to be extremely safe, dont go above 1.45v on vcore. I doubt anything bad will happen even with voltages up to 1.55v (especially considering that these Xeons aren't expensive), but there were some reports about slight discoloration of pins at such voltages (albeit no mentions about degradation), so if you want to be *extra* careful, keep it less than 1.46v.


----------



## knowom

Anyone know if the microcode update helps increase stability? Does it help give the motherboard more stable voltage/clock rate control?

I'm having a little trouble cold booting at lower FSB and voltages compared to what my E7200 could handle with my E5430 on the same board. It's much more finicky in terms of being able to cold boot POST at given bios voltages and FSB settings. Oddly increasing NB voltage a bit seems to help which seems counter intuitive to what I would have thought when lowering FSB. Perhaps it just doesn't much matter for VRM's tolerance specs if your raising or lowering FSB and also not sure if some passive mosfet cooling could help.

I've gotten down to x6 multiplier 266FSB with CPU-Z .848v so far and cold boots all right, but it needed +.05v NB to do so oddly, but I'll still gladly trade a slight increase to NB voltage/temp for lower CPU voltage and temps and FSB. I've got a Xigmatek Porter cn881 on the G31 chipset anyway so not worried about the extra NB voltage temps anyway it's 1-2C cooler than it was with a E7200 that was running at a -.15v NB 166MHz bus speed even though it's running at 266MHz bus speed on a E5430 which is a higher FSB CPU and +.05v NB so the Xigmatek Porter cn881 is pretty effective I'd say. I need to do some more testing see if I can get the CPU voltage down 1 more Intel tic or toc voltage cycle lower.


----------



## rewease

@ried16

Yes i meant runnig the ram at the lowest possible clock, in that case its actually 2:1 not 1:1. In your bios it should be called 2.00D für the fsb400 frequency latch.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> im having trouble getting my x5470 past 4.0 stable. anything over 400fsb is unstable no matter what the vcore is. i can get prime 95 to pass for three tests. ive read that the f12 bios for my board ga-ep45-ud3r is not the greatest for overclocking. can anybody confirm this? should i go back to f9 bios. i noticed that is what most people are using. i know its nothing to do with the board cause my q9450 would overclock to 438fsb no problem. but that was with an older bios version. f6 or f7 cant remember which one for sure.


ahh haaa. problem solved. meddling girlfriends daughter was the problem. before i modded my socket and flashed modded f12 bios i downloaded the current bios that was installed which was f7 just in case i had trouble. it was on a bootable usb drive which also contained ezflash that comes with the bios file. she wanted to download something to a usb drive to put on her computer which i told her i'd do when i was done cutting the grass. she got impatient popped in the usb drive to the wrong computer,there in the same desk, couldnt figure out why it wouldn't wake up so she pressed the power button and it booted to the usb drive and installed the old bios. i noticed last night it wasnt throttling down when it was idling so i brought up cpuz and noticed the sse4.1 and vxt instructions were missing. after intense interrogation she finally admitted to the offense. i reinstalled modded f12 and voala im stable at 4.1 with 1.3 vcore. getting ready to push it further now.


----------



## gagarin77

Hi guys, how do you like 4,8 GHz on air?



mobo: P5Q3 Deluxe
CPU: X5470 CPU - courtesy of user 24action

VCore 1,4V
NB 1,4V
multi 10x
FSB 480

idle temp 71C with stock intel cooler + additional fans. I'm still waiting for Swiftech H220 water cooling kit.

5143 points in passmark CPU mark with stock fequency.

CPU arrived few hour ago so I just started playing with it, expect more results when I get water cooling.

and here is comparison between stock X5450 and stock X5470 - all settings were the same (left on Auto)


----------



## igob8a

Hey gang, been considering this mod for a while and I've got the parts in now. Just curious if I will need to reinstall Windows after the cpu swap.
I know similar enough processors can be swapped without a reinstall, but I don't know if C2D E8400 -> Xeon E5450 would work (dual to quad). I'd rather not spend the whole day reinstalling everything


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igob8a*
> 
> Hey gang, been considering this mod for a while and I've got the parts in now. Just curious if I will need to reinstall Windows after the cpu swap.
> I know similar enough processors can be swapped without a reinstall, but I don't know if C2D E8400 -> Xeon E5450 would work (dual to quad). I'd rather not spend the whole day reinstalling everything


I went from a C2D e6320 to the Xeon X5460 without a problem, didn't need to reinstall.


----------



## igob8a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I went from a C2D e6320 to the Xeon X5460 without a problem, didn't need to reinstall.


Sweet, thanks for the info


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igob8a*
> 
> Hey gang, been considering this mod for a while and I've got the parts in now. Just curious if I will need to reinstall Windows after the cpu swap.
> I know similar enough processors can be swapped without a reinstall, but I don't know if C2D E8400 -> Xeon E5450 would work (dual to quad). I'd rather not spend the whole day reinstalling everything


Some people have reported problem with their OS showing and using only 2 of Xeon's cores. It is software issue, they solved it by reinstalling Windows. Probably new system installation is not necessary, just some tweaking in drivers / registry. Still this is a rare case about 1/50 mods.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> How's it going guy's? I used an X5450 in a HP G31 board and it works perfectly! It's SOO FAST!
> 
> My question is I just bought a Dell Precision 690 to build a custom rig with the board, Dual X5450's and 32GB of ram in QUAD-Channel memory mode.
> 
> Do you think 2 X5450 3Ghz Quad's and 32GB of Quad-Channel DDR2-667.....Could beat an i7 930 @ 4.2Ghz with 6GB DDR3-1600?
> 
> Thanks


Yesterday I did some testing in Aida64 and there was a comparison with system using 2 Xeons E5462 (8x2,8GHz, quad channel memory 640FB) - this is very similar to your configuration. Here are some results against i7 2600 HT (4x3,4GHz + HT, with dual DDR3 1333):
Memory read:
Xeons - 7846 MB/s
i7 - 19552 MB/s

CPU Queen:
Xeons - 41740
i7 - 43907

CPU PhotoWorxx:
Xeons - 4730
i7 - 11115

CPU ZLib:
Xeons - 281,4 MB/s
i7 - 289,2 MB/s

CPU Hash:
Xeons - 3604
i7 - 2544

FPU VP8:
Xeons - 4981
i7 - 5279

FPU Julia:
Xeons - 15300
i7 - 18457

and so on
As you can see in some tests Xeons are very close to i7, but general trend is that i7 is faster. At 4,2GHz those results will be even more devastating.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Just get those Xeons to 3.4GHz even (clock for clock with the i7), and the results would lean a lot further towards then Xeons.

That's my point, these Xeons are very VERY close in performance to Sandy Bridge i5's.


----------



## kryptonfly

I don't know if Fritz Chess Benchmark is used in the overclocking world but let's compare with this :


Source : http://www.hardware.fr/articles/897-20/cpu-ia-echecs-houdini-fritz.html
Another link : https://sites.google.com/site/computerschess/benchmarks/fritz-chess-benchmarks

I'm very pleased with my Xeon and I see the difference from an E8400 @4.6ghz !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Just get those Xeons to 3.4GHz even (clock for clock with the i7), and the results would lean a lot further towards then Xeons.
> 
> That's my point, these Xeons are very VERY close in performance to Sandy Bridge i5's.


I'd say, microarchitecture Penryn is still solid with a very good oc...


----------



## gagarin77

@pioneerisloud
That may be true, clock in clock 8 cores of Xeons against 4 cores + HT of i7. The problem is if you can get Xeons to 3,4 GHz on server mobo as it may not have overclocking features at all. Whats more chris89 asked how it will do against his overclocked i7 @ 4,2 GHz. I think it will be hard to get Xeons to match that frequency and performance. Even Skulltrail lacks some overclocking settings and is known to be very picky about RAM.


----------



## PenguPengu

Dear community,

After reading and thinking for the couple of weeks im on the brink of buying a xeon x5470.
There are some things which causes me to doubt and i hope one of you could help me out. My current rig is:

- q9550 e0 @ 3.8ghz (1.28v) - 100% stressed: 72-75c
- p5q pro
- 8gb ddr2 - kingston hyperx 1066
- CM hyper 212 - 2 fans (should i upgrade the cpu cooler?)
- seasonic 650 watt psu

Ive tried a while to get my q9550 to 4ghz but sadly I haven't been able to achieve this. Also I am not that comfortable in raising the vcore much more due to temperatures. Seeing that the x5470 has a higher multiplier makes me think: Would I be able to reach between 4ghz - 4.2ghz with the x5470 on 1.28-1.3vcore?


----------



## TitusPulo

Success on mobo p35 neo fr 2 with a L5420. Worked first try. Temps though are worrying me, is idle at 42c on a nirvana 120 cooler.
Im happy as this processor it said to only consume 50w!


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Hi guys, how do you like 4,8 GHz on air?
> 
> 
> 
> mobo: P5Q3 Deluxe
> CPU: X5470 CPU - courtesy of user 24action
> 
> VCore 1,4V
> NB 1,4V
> multi 10x
> FSB 480
> 
> idle temp 71C with stock intel cooler + additional fans. I'm still waiting for Swiftech H220 water cooling kit.
> 
> 5143 points in passmark CPU mark with stock fequency.
> 
> CPU arrived few hour ago so I just started playing with it, expect more results when I get water cooling.
> 
> and here is comparison between stock X5450 and stock X5470 - all settings were the same (left on Auto)


4.8 Ghz on stock cooler? That is awesome man. Good job. Can't wait to see your results after your put it under water.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PenguPengu*
> 
> Dear community,
> 
> After reading and thinking for the couple of weeks im on the brink of buying a xeon x5470.
> There are some things which causes me to doubt and i hope one of you could help me out. My current rig is:
> 
> - q9550 e0 @ 3.8ghz (1.28v) - 100% stressed: 72-75c
> - p5q pro
> - 8gb ddr2 - kingston hyperx 1066
> - CM hyper 212 - 2 fans (should i upgrade the cpu cooler?)
> - seasonic 650 watt psu
> 
> Ive tried a while to get my q9550 to 4ghz but sadly I haven't been able to achieve this. Also I am not that comfortable in raising the vcore much more due to temperatures. Seeing that the x5470 has a higher multiplier makes me think: Would I be able to reach between 4ghz - 4.2ghz with the x5470 on 1.28-1.3vcore?


I don't think it worth to buy one of these Xeons if you already have a [email protected],8. Nobody can guaranties you will be able to run a Xeon @ 4 Ghz and 1.3 V. It depends on the cpu you get.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PenguPengu*
> 
> Dear community,
> 
> After reading and thinking for the couple of weeks im on the brink of buying a xeon x5470.
> There are some things which causes me to doubt and i hope one of you could help me out. My current rig is:
> 
> - q9550 e0 @ 3.8ghz (1.28v) - 100% stressed: 72-75c
> - p5q pro
> - 8gb ddr2 - kingston hyperx 1066
> - CM hyper 212 - 2 fans (should i upgrade the cpu cooler?)
> - seasonic 650 watt psu
> 
> Ive tried a while to get my q9550 to 4ghz but sadly I haven't been able to achieve this. Also I am not that comfortable in raising the vcore much more due to temperatures. Seeing that the x5470 has a higher multiplier makes me think: Would I be able to reach between 4ghz - 4.2ghz with the x5470 on 1.28-1.3vcore?


First thing, this is unprofitable for you as performance gain will be small. Second, yesterday my X5470 was working at 4GHz, cpu-z showed something little over 1,3V (left it on Auto in BIOS) and idle temp was around 40C but when stressed it jumped to 84C. From what I see your cpu cooler will not be enough, so this swap will cost you even more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TitusPulo*
> 
> Success on mobo p35 neo fr 2 with a L5420. Worked first try. Temps though are worrying me, is idle at 42c on a nirvana 120 cooler.
> Im happy as this processor it said to only consume 50w!


Some motherboards have problems reading temperatures from "L" series. For example my cousin's Asus P5K shows over 70C in BIOS in idle and on P5Q3 DLX the same chip yesterday had 28C idle and 38C in prime 95. In addition I confirmed by placing thermocouple that it is 7C lower idle than what I had on X5450. Also if you are using some program to monitor CPU temperatures you will have to set Tj max parameter to 70C. This is according to intel specs- > Link
BTW
For all disbelievers yesterday I checked with AIDA64 and program automatically changes Tj max to correct value - meaning 85C for X5450 and X5470 and 70C for L5420.


----------



## TitusPulo

Very helpful post. I had different scenarios in mind. I'm excited to see how high could go and post here myself, too.

Tjmax should be common sense (give or take acording to being cautious) there is a lot of room theoretically, since the cpu is made of silicon, and probably to be safe 80c is ideal, or 70c as posted.


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Some people have reported problem with their OS showing and using only 2 of Xeon's cores. It is software issue, they solved it by reinstalling Windows. Probably new system installation is not necessary, just some tweaking in drivers / registry. Still this is a rare case about 1/50 mods.


If you have Windows 7 and the other cores don't show up, you just need to change the settings in msconfig>boot>advanced options>uncheck number of processors.


----------



## J0 J0 360

this in bios bfe_vern?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Just get those Xeons to 3.4GHz even (clock for clock with the i7), and the results would lean a lot further towards then Xeons.
> 
> That's my point, these Xeons are very VERY close in performance to Sandy Bridge i5's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Yesterday I did some testing in Aida64 and there was a comparison with system using 2 Xeons E5462 (8x2,8GHz, quad channel memory 640FB) - this is very similar to your configuration. Here are some results against i7 2600 HT (4x3,4GHz + HT, with dual DDR3 1333):
> Memory read:
> Xeons - 7846 MB/s
> i7 - 19552 MB/s
> 
> CPU Queen:
> Xeons - 41740
> i7 - 43907
> 
> CPU PhotoWorxx:
> Xeons - 4730
> i7 - 11115
> 
> CPU ZLib:
> Xeons - 281,4 MB/s
> i7 - 289,2 MB/s
> 
> CPU Hash:
> Xeons - 3604
> i7 - 2544
> 
> FPU VP8:
> Xeons - 4981
> i7 - 5279
> 
> FPU Julia:
> Xeons - 15300
> i7 - 18457
> 
> and so on
> As you can see in some tests Xeons are very close to i7, but general trend is that i7 is faster. At 4,2GHz those results will be even more devastating.


My i7 930 right now at 4.2ghz shows that on most tests I'm running faster than an i7-990X, a bit faster than the

CPU QUEEN
My i7 930 @ 4.2ghz - 48,297
i7 990X - 56,836
8x Xeon X5550 - 53,544
8x Xeon E5462 - 41,740

Memory Read - 28,300MB/s
Memory Write - 23,058MB/s
Memory Copy - 29,133MB/s
CPU Queen - 48,297
CPU PhotoWorxx - 16,471 MPixel/s
CPU Hash - 2,446 MB/s

Nice! Ok so on one note I have an i7, well actually two X58 systems. One I want to throw a X5675, I hear they're multiplier unlocked? 3.07ghz to start and 95W TDP is very desirable.

On another Note about the LGA771 Xeon's. I have a custom build I'm working on with the Dell Precision 690 board. Which right now I have (2) X5450's and they're 3Ghz at 333Mhz FSB.

How can I pull a LGA771 chip from 333 to 400? I hear it's something about electrical tape or something. I'd like to test the X5450 from 333 to 400, which is 3Ghz to 3.6Ghz on an none Overclockable HP desktop.

I'd like to do the same for the Precision 690 board but with (2) X5470's 3.33ghz 333fsb to 400fsb is 4Ghz. How would (2) X5470's at 4Ghz and 32GB of Quad-Channel DDR2-667 compared to the i7 930 at 4.2ghz....?









Thanks


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> On another Note about the LGA771 Xeon's. I have a custom build I'm working on with the Dell Precision 690 board. Which right now I have (2) X5450's and they're 3Ghz at 333Mhz FSB.
> 
> How can I pull a LGA771 chip from 333 to 400? I hear it's something about electrical tape or something. I'd like to test the X5450 from 333 to 400, which is 3Ghz to 3.6Ghz on an none Overclockable HP desktop.
> 
> I'd like to do the same for the Precision 690 board but with (2) X5470's 3.33ghz 333fsb to 400fsb is 4Ghz. How would (2) X5470's at 4Ghz and 32GB of Quad-Channel DDR2-667 compared to the i7 930 at 4.2ghz....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Its called BSEL mod, go google it.


----------



## Robotech

Hi all Newbie here
Just got my X5460 to day to try on my Asrock P45TurboTwins2000 board the latest BIOS is http://66.226.78.22/downloadsite/bios/775/P45TurboTwins2000(2.10).zip Looking for help to add microcodes for Xeon 5460 any help would be most appreciated.

Thanks Robotech

Edit: managed to add the micodes have the E5460 up and running on this board


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bailw*
> 
> Its called BSEL mod, go google it.


I very much doubt bsel mod would work on Dell 690.


----------



## Bogd4n

Bsel mod might or might not work. And for 400 FSB you might need to change vcore for cpu. As far as know, this vendor specific boards (DELL, HP, etc) don't have in BIOS this kind of options (changing the voltage for cpu, ram, etc).


----------



## TitusPulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kryptonfly*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if Fritz Chess Benchmark is used in the overclocking world but let's compare with this :
> 
> 
> Source : http://www.hardware.fr/articles/897-20/cpu-ia-echecs-houdini-fritz.html
> Another link : https://sites.google.com/site/computerschess/benchmarks/fritz-chess-benchmarks
> 
> I'm very pleased with my Xeon and I see the difference from an E8400 @4.6ghz !
> I'd say, microarchitecture Penryn is still solid with a very good oc...


I'll try this later. Good work!


----------



## TitusPulo

Achieving 3.750 mhz (7.5x500) seems to be a dream on Xeon L5420. Even though can go to 3ghz without raising the voltage... past 3.4ghz barrier system cannot post and is completely unstable. Raised all the values significantly, even vttfsb went for something like 1.5v... the ram can go to 1000mhz and the mobo could as well (on e8400, and q6600) 500fsb. It feels though as an upgrade from the earlier processors. Its fine what i got. I just don't like the price i paid for it (55$) ... especially that u guys can achieve 4ghz so easly. C'est la vie.


----------



## SmOgER

Is there a significant difference between different X5460 steppings? We know that newer is somewhat better, but it would be great to get some info from real life experiences.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TitusPulo*
> 
> Achieving 3.750 mhz (7.5x500) seems to be a dream on Xeon L5420. Even though can go to 3ghz without raising the voltage... past 3.4ghz barrier system cannot post and is completely unstable. Raised all the values significantly, even vttfsb went for something like 1.5v... the ram can go to 1000mhz and the mobo could as well (on e8400, and q6600) 500fsb. It feels though as an upgrade from the earlier processors. Its fine what i got. I just don't like the price i paid for it (55$) ... especially that u guys can achieve 4ghz so easly. C'est la vie.


I couldn't go over 3,5GHz on mine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Is there a significant difference between different X5460 steppings? We know that newer is somewhat better, but it would be great to get some info from real life experiences.


I had both X5450s. With E0 there is a better chance it will overclock higher, still depends on luck because you can get a degraded cpu. Good E0 Xeons that I had did 500-510 FSB (record 9x520). C0 usually are in range 480-490. One of mine X5460s rev C0 did 9x505 and 9,5x480. All tested with same voltage settings - cpu - 1,4V and NB 1,4V+.
Degraded X5460 C0 was doing 9,5x420 and 9x460.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> I couldn't go over 3,5GHz on mine.
> I had both X5450s. With E0 there is a better chance it will overclock higher, still depends on luck because you can get a degraded cpu. Good E0 Xeons that I had did 500-510 FSB (record 9x520). C0 usually are in range 480-490. One of mine X5460s rev C0 did 9x505 and 9,5x480. All tested with same voltage settings - cpu - 1,4V and NB 1,4V+.
> Degraded X5460 C0 was doing 9,5x420 and 9x460.


480 is not bad at all, 480*9.5=4.56ghz, I've ordered x5460 without too much thinking about the stepping since the price was good, it wasn't stated in the specs(listing) neither. I will be happy as long as it can hit at least 450FSB (4,275ghz) with up to 1.45 vcore.


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J0 J0 360*
> 
> this in bios bfe_vern?


Go to Start>Search...type msconfig and it should find it for you.


----------



## schlule

Well, I posted a week or two ago requesting help getting microcode for my Xeon inserted into a Lenovo ThinkCentre M57 BIOS. Got some very helpful pointers and I'm happy to report I've finally gotten it working, and figured I might as well share how. I was originally going to give up and just deal with the missing functionality, but I discovered Windows 8.1 refused to boot with it in its current state and decided to try again.

First of all, I recommend that anyone doing this with a ThinkCentre avoid using the Phoenix BIOS editor. I don't know why, but my M57 didn't like it at all (even though all I changed was the microcode, and no errors/warnings were reported in the build log). It flashed OK but no matter what it would freeze at boot displaying "INTEL (r)Q33/Q35/G33 PCI Accelerated SVGA BIOS, DECOMPILATION OR DISASSEMBLY PROHIBITED". The standard Phoenix BIOS recovery tutorials did not work (Win+B had no effect), but thankfully Lenovo published official instructions for recovering the BIOS of a ThinkCentre and that got things working again for me: http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/research/hints-or-tips/detail.page?&LegacyDocID=MIGR-45385

What _did_ work was simply using a hex editor on the official BIOS and overwriting the microcode for another (unnecessary) CPU that was the exact same size. It was a simple matter of using intelmicrocodelist.exe to determine the offset/size of the donor/destination microcode and copy/pasting appropriately (in overwrite mode). Flashed it using phlash16.exe and, to my disbelief, it worked!

Now Windows 8.1 is running fine, and I have all the previously missing functionality (like VT-x) enabled. There's probably a better way of doing what I did, but I'm just glad I got it working at all without bricking my motherboard.

Attached is the modified BIOS I used, figured I might as well include it.

image2R.zip 750k .zip file




EDIT May 2015:
I've noticed a few people may have gotten confused by my CPU-Z screenshot and thought I was running an E5420. The real CPU is listed lower under "Specification" as an X3323.

*No microcode will be able to make the 5xxx series Xeons work on the M57.*
The M57 is the Intel Q35 chipset, and according to this compatibility chart only the 3xxx series Xeons work: http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/2/#motherboard-compatibility

---

2nd EDIT Jan 2016:
A couple people contacted me wondering which version of phlash16 and what parameters I used, and unfortunately at the time I couldn't recall (while I was messing with this, I used both Lenovo's and a generic phlash16 executable). I recently had to go through this again and I found it will ONLY work with the non-Lenovo version, which you can find here. As for parameters, as long as your phlash16 is new enough (I found some older version refused to accept /FORCE as a parameter) these should work fine: /MODE=3 /R=3 /S /X /FORCE /Z /EXIT

Note that using the non-Lenovo phlash16 erases your model number, serial number, and UUID... I ran into that last time as well and, of course, I can't remember exactly how I fixed it. I know I used the parameters in phlash16 to set the model and serial, and regenerate the UUID, but that just isn't working for me now so there must be something more to it that I figured out by accident the first time. In any case the UUID/model/serial aren't that important and I'll probably just use it as is.


----------



## NOS---

Anyone try an 680i board yet?

I need a better CPU then this Q-Extreme-6700..

I also have a P5B-E doing absolutely nothing...


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NOS---*
> 
> Anyone try an 680i board yet?
> 
> I need a better CPU then this Q-Extreme-6700..
> 
> I also have a P5B-E doing absolutely nothing...


Get an X5460 or X5470.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NOS---*
> 
> Anyone try an 680i board yet?
> 
> I need a better CPU then this Q-Extreme-6700..
> 
> I also have a P5B-E doing absolutely nothing...


I'd go for the X5450... only $37 shipped... dont forget to buy the stickers too... I have 2 X5450's great cpu's. Once you feel the power of a Xeon you'll instantly fall in love.

Some numbers here... the x5450 stock with a gtx470 CS:GO - all maxed 1080p no AA ... around 300FPS at 60% cpu utilization.

Unless u got the cash just jump to the X5470 3.33Ghz... it's like $99 ... so ur talking $62 difference for 333Mhz... Although if ur looking to get 4Ghz, the X5470 can do it without breaking a sweat.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5450-SLASB-3-00-GHz-Quad-Core-EU80574KJ080NT-Processor-/400724019745?pt=CPUs&hash=item5d4d034a21

http://www.ebay.com/itm/INTEL-Quad-Core-Xeon-X5470-3-333GHz-12M-1333-Socket-771-CPU-Processor-SLBBF-/121371483323?pt=CPUs&hash=item1c424ddcbb


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schlule*
> 
> Well, I posted a week or two ago requesting help getting microcode for my Xeon inserted into a Lenovo ThinkCentre M57 BIOS. Got some very helpful pointers and I'm happy to report I've finally gotten it working, and figured I might as well share how. I was originally going to give up and just deal with the missing functionality, but I discovered Windows 8.1 refused to boot with it in its current state and decided to try again.


Congrats and good job! I'm sure someone down the line will be looking for something to help them move along and something in your reply can help them out.


----------



## rewease

For those who were wondering whats inside a X5460 C0, heres one without the lid. I received some doa chips a while ago and just got bored so i took the lid off one of them. As the chip is still as dead as before, I did no temperature comparison.



Fun facts:
The lid weighs 14.4 g and is 1.55 mm thick above the cpu. Thermal compund is roughly 0.3 mm. The bare cpu weighs 7.3 g.
Intel uses a metal compound (much like solder) as thermal conductive layer so thermal benefit of delidding will be very limited and not outweigh the risk.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> For those who were wondering whats inside a X5460 C0, heres one without the lid. I received some doa chips a while ago and just got bored so i took the lid off one of them. As the chip is still as dead as before, I did no temperature comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> Fun facts:
> The lid weighs 14.4 g and is 1.55 mm thick above the cpu. Thermal compund is roughly 0.3 mm. The bare cpu weighs 7.3 g.
> Intel uses a metal compound (much like solder) as thermal conductive layer so thermal benefit of delidding will be very limited and not outweigh the risk.


Good job. Finally someone delidded.









From this picture it looks like hot liquid TIM is applied to the lid first and than pcb is placed onto it with die side facing downwards. This is why all the excess TIM "blobs" spilled onto the lid and not on PCB. There might be some gains from delidding, because TIM surface that contacts cpu die is very uneven. I think there was not enough force applied in the assembling process.

I'd like to hear your thoughts on this and also have some questions.
What method did you use? Was it hard getting lid off? Did it feel like TIM is holding onto cpu die?
Looking at those blobs of spilled TIM I think "vice" method might be out of a question as there is a risk of them damaging die when moving sideways.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> For those who were wondering whats inside a X5460 C0, heres one without the lid. I received some doa chips a while ago and just got bored so i took the lid off one of them. As the chip is still as dead as before, I did no temperature comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> Fun facts:
> The lid weighs 14.4 g and is 1.55 mm thick above the cpu. Thermal compund is roughly 0.3 mm. The bare cpu weighs 7.3 g.
> Intel uses a metal compound (much like solder) as thermal conductive layer so thermal benefit of delidding will be very limited and not outweigh the risk.
> 
> 
> 
> Good job. Finally someone delidded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From this picture it looks like hot liquid TIM is applied to the lid first and than pcb is placed onto it with die side facing downwards. This is why all the excess TIM "blobs" spilled onto the lid and not on PCB. There might be some gains from delidding, because TIM surface that contacts cpu die is very uneven. I think there was not enough force applied in the assembling process.
> 
> I'd like to hear your thoughts on this and also have some questions.
> What method did you use? Was it hard getting lid off? Did it feel like TIM is holding onto cpu die?
> Looking at those blobs of spilled TIM I think "vice" method might be out of a question as there is a risk of them damaging die when moving sideways.
Click to expand...

would the razor be ruled out to as you would have to pry and that would scratch the pcb?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I'd go for the X5450... only $37 shipped... dont forget to buy the stickers too... I have 2 X5450's great cpu's. Once you feel the power of a Xeon you'll instantly fall in love.
> 
> Some numbers here... the x5450 stock with a gtx470 CS:GO - all maxed 1080p no AA ... around 300FPS at 60% cpu utilization.
> 
> Unless u got the cash just jump to the X5470 3.33Ghz... it's like $99 ... so ur talking $62 difference for 333Mhz... Although if ur looking to get 4Ghz, the X5470 can do it without breaking a sweat.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5450-SLASB-3-00-GHz-Quad-Core-EU80574KJ080NT-Processor-/400724019745?pt=CPUs&hash=item5d4d034a21
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/INTEL-Quad-Core-Xeon-X5470-3-333GHz-12M-1333-Socket-771-CPU-Processor-SLBBF-/121371483323?pt=CPUs&hash=item1c424ddcbb


what matters more than a stock clock is multi. X5470 has x10 and X5450 probably has x9.


----------



## rewease

@djthrottleboi

I used the razor method. To be exact, I used a boxcutter blade and worked my way around the heatspreader. So it can be done without ruining the pcb. Anyway I would not do it on a working cpu unless i wanted to do an extreme oc (which I dont).

@gagarin77

You can imagine the TIM just like solder (the classic type with lead). There is even something like flux residue around it. It may well be that they assemble them upside down while heating the IHS to keep the stuff liquid. The contact was not bad I think. I removed the TIM that was stuck to the die, that filled the gaps on the IHS side.
The lid practically fell off after cutting the adhesive. But that cpu has seen some thermal abuse, since a while ago I heated it up with hot air to desolder some caps from the bottom. So the IHS might be harder to remove normally.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> would the razor be ruled out to as you would have to pry and that would scratch the pcb?


Why so sarcastic? I just stated that vice method was made possible because for newer processors TIM is a thermal paste and when delidding it just slides on the die. But here, on rewease's pictures, you can see solidified overflowing metal blobs rising from IHS. if they slide over die it will damage cpu.
I'm waiting for rewease's reply, as there might be involved heating IHS to get it off.

Edit.
thanks for reply rewease. If there was soldier on the die with good contact surface, then I really see no point in delidding. Like you said it may have some use for extreme overclocking.


----------



## Gyuri

*Intel DG41MJ with Xeon L5420*

Hi there,

This is my first post.
Firstly excuse me for my crappy english.
So what is my problem? (other than that above)
I have an Intel DG41MJ motherboard, equipped with latest BIOS.
I bought for this a Xeon L5420 processor, with LGA771->LGA775 converter.
I have done the mod and it's working fine.
But there are some bugs:
CPU fan running only at full rev.
It is a problem, because I would like to use this MB for music listening mainly.
Processor is also running at full speed constantly.
Coretemp shows nonsenses.
According to CPU-Z it is lacks some functions like SSE4.1, VT-x.
Soft reboot not working at all.
I think these problems caused by wrong microcodes in BIOS.
But I can't find a solution for Intel BIOS.
Is there anybody who has a solution for this MB?

Kind regards,
Gyuri


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> would the razor be ruled out to as you would have to pry and that would scratch the pcb?
> 
> 
> 
> Why so sarcastic? I just stated that vice method was made possible because for newer processors TIM is a thermal paste and when delidding it just slides on the die. But here, on rewease's pictures, you can see solidified overflowing metal blobs rising from IHS. if they slide over die it will damage cpu.
> I'm waiting for rewease's reply, as there might be involved heating IHS to get it off.
> 
> Edit.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> @djthrottleboi
> But that cpu has seen some thermal abuse, since a while ago I heated it up with hot air to desolder some caps from the bottom. So the IHS might be harder to remove normally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you check on another one (not abused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) if I remember correctly you got a bunch of damaged Xeons because they were not packed correctly?
Click to expand...

I wasn't sarcastic i'm actually trying to learn. I dont really know what methods were viable and so i'm feeling around for knowledge as i wan't to crack open on of these 5140's i have.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I wasn't sarcastic i'm actually trying to learn. I dont really know what methods were viable and so i'm feeling around for knowledge as i wan't to crack open on of these 5140's i have.


OK. Now we know everything. rewease used hot air on it and most likely that is why it delidded easily with a razor. Looks like it have to be heated. There are lots of methods for this, like oven or hot air. I have seen some people delidding i7 that way.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyuri*
> 
> *Intel DG41MJ with Xeon L5420*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> This is my first post.
> Firstly excuse me for my crappy english.
> So what is my problem? (other than that above)
> I have an Intel DG41MJ motherboard, equipped with latest BIOS.
> I bought for this a Xeon L5420 processor, with LGA771->LGA775 converter.
> I have done the mod and it's working fine.
> But there are some bugs:
> CPU fan running only at full rev.
> It is a problem, because I would like to use this MB for music listening mainly.
> Processor is also running at full speed constantly.
> Coretemp shows nonsenses.
> According to CPU-Z it is lacks some functions like SSE4.1, VT-x.
> Soft reboot not working at all.
> I think these problems caused by wrong microcodes in BIOS.
> But I can't find a solution for Intel BIOS.
> Is there anybody who has a solution for this MB?
> 
> Kind regards,
> Gyuri


Sensors on some motherboards detect temperatures of L series wrong. Also you have to set Tj max parameter in "Core Temp" to 70C.
As for BIOS you are out of luck. It's Intel EFI. Aptio MMtool and UBU can't get it open.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I wasn't sarcastic i'm actually trying to learn. I dont really know what methods were viable and so i'm feeling around for knowledge as i wan't to crack open on of these 5140's i have.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Now we know everything. rewease used hot air on it and most likely that is why it delidded easily with a razor. Looks like it have to be heated. There are lots of methods for this, like oven or hot air. I have seen some people delidding i7 that way.
Click to expand...

could the heat damage the cpu and what temps would i have to use? hopefully nothing like they use to remove cpu sockets.


----------



## justafatboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I wasn't sarcastic i'm actually trying to learn. I dont really know what methods were viable and so i'm feeling around for knowledge as i wan't to crack open on of these 5140's i have.


there is no point delidding a 775 processor as they're soldered. soldered processors have better temperature profiles compared to those binded with TIM. if you do your research properly there's this guy who used a heat gun to melt the solder. after delidding the processor wasn't working anymore.


----------



## Gyuri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Sensors on some motherboards detect temperatures of L series wrong. Also you have to set Tj max parameter in "Core Temp" to 70C.
> As for BIOS you are out of luck. It's Intel EFI. Aptio MMtool and UBU can't get it open.


Yeah I was afraid of it.
And what, if I trying to hack appropriate, updated microcode with XVI32 into it?

microcodes.txt 3k .txt file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justafatboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I wasn't sarcastic i'm actually trying to learn. I dont really know what methods were viable and so i'm feeling around for knowledge as i wan't to crack open on of these 5140's i have.
> 
> 
> 
> there is no point delidding a 775 processor as they're soldered. soldered processors have better temperature profiles compared to those binded with TIM. if you do your research properly there's this guy who used a heat gun to melt the solder. after delidding the processor wasn't working anymore.
Click to expand...

ok thanks so because this one is a 771 xeon will this one be soldered since 775 comes after this 771 socket?


----------



## justafatboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok thanks so because this one is a 771 xeon will this one be soldered since 775 comes after this 771 socket?


both the 771 and 775 are soldered.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justafatboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok thanks so because this one is a 771 xeon will this one be soldered since 775 comes after this 771 socket?
> 
> 
> 
> both the 771 and 775 are soldered.
Click to expand...

thanks.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gyuri*
> 
> Yeah I was afraid of it.
> And what, if I trying to hack appropriate, updated microcode with XVI32 into it?
> 
> microcodes.txt 3k .txt file


It may work if BIOS doesn't require a certificate for flashing. It looks like you will have to overwrite microcodes in several places with Hex editor, because they are copied 4 times inside that BIOS (it is possible some copies are for backup BIOS). Use correct offset and length provided by intelmicrocodelist.exe.


----------



## Gyuri

Thank you for your spiritual support
It is no coincidence, that there is says, Polish-Hungarian two friends.
You know, I don't want to kill this little mainboard.
I have a D2700MUD, which is perfect for music reproduction.
But no so good for compute demanding tasks, like SpectraPro.
I have an E-mu 1820m PCI with external ADC-DAC so I must have one PCI slot at least. And on ITX platform it is quite rare nowadays.
BTW, you know, Gagarin was my namesake.
Regards,
Gyuri


----------



## majden

Greetings! Does anyone know how to add the microcode to bios at intel motherboard? e.g. Intel DG965SS?


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TitusPulo*
> 
> Achieving 3.750 mhz (7.5x500) seems to be a dream on Xeon L5420. Even though can go to 3ghz without raising the voltage... past 3.4ghz barrier system cannot post and is completely unstable. Raised all the values significantly, even vttfsb went for something like 1.5v... the ram can go to 1000mhz and the mobo could as well (on e8400, and q6600) 500fsb. It feels though as an upgrade from the earlier processors. Its fine what i got. I just don't like the price i paid for it (55$) ... especially that u guys can achieve 4ghz so easly. C'est la vie.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> I couldn't go over 3,5GHz on mine.


So, I'm lucky to have this one?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majden*
> 
> Greetings! Does anyone know how to add the microcode to bios at intel motherboard? e.g. Intel DG965SS?


Well hex editing still works. But the thing is, this mobo doesn't have microcodes for normal FSB 1333 processors, even core 2 duo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> So, I'm lucky to have this one?


And how you can not be, jeezzzz look at that FSB.. 534 holy s..

I will try another one, but for now I don't feel like messing with things again.


----------



## djthrottleboi

@gagarin77 would i be better off using this 771 in a linux server mobo or is it worth it to do the mod?


----------



## Gyuri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> It may work if BIOS doesn't require a certificate for flashing. It looks like you will have to overwrite microcodes in several places with Hex editor, because they are copied 4 times inside that BIOS (it is possible some copies are for backup BIOS). Use correct offset and length provided by intelmicrocodelist.exe.


I have done it.
Is there a brave chap, who could try it?
Regards,
Gyuri

MJ0000.TXT 3k .TXT file


----------



## Gyuri

I can see now, it isn't perfect.
One line missing at the fourth line.
I think I will try once again.
Regards,
Gyuri


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> @gagarin77 would i be better off using this 771 in a linux server mobo or is it worth it to do the mod?


That depends on what you want and how do you plan on using it. Mod is basically for people that already have LGA775 mobo that can be moded and they can cheaply get a great upgrade. This can be a good main pc for those willing to wait for next generation platforms with DDR4 support (2014/2015). In your signature you have i7 system so this Xeon will be inferior, but it's performance should satisfy you for typical everyday use. You have to decide what do you need.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> @gagarin77 would i be better off using this 771 in a linux server mobo or is it worth it to do the mod?
> 
> 
> 
> That depends on what you want and how do you plan on using it. Mod is basically for people that already have LGA775 mobo that can be moded and they can cheaply get a great upgrade. This can be a good main pc for those willing to wait for next generation platforms with DDR4 support (2014/2015). In your signature you have i7 system so this Xeon will be inferior, but it's performance should satisfy you for typical everyday use. You have to decide what do you need.
Click to expand...

lol yeah i just wan't to make a system for my fiance thats cheap and she can play l.a. noire on.


----------



## gagarin77

@djthrottleboi
Probably this platform can handle even newest games depending on the graphics installed. There were even people posting that they are playing BF4 on very high settings.
Yesterday I finished Far Cry 3, which has similar or even higher requirements than L.A. Noire. I played on 1280x1024 and customized settings between high / very high + AAx4. Game looked amazing, all freq. were on stock. Than I overclocked cpu to 4GHz to see what happens and changed settings on Ultra, but FPS didn't budge. It was 15FPS on 3,33GHz and on 4GHz. Graphics is limiting factor for my system. Overclocking graphics gave me 1-2 FPS on ultra settings so there is no point.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @djthrottleboi
> Probably this platform can handle even newest games depending on the graphics installed. There were even people posting that they are playing BF4 on very high settings.
> Yesterday I finished Far Cry 3, which has similar or even higher requirements than L.A. Noire. I played on 1280x1024 and customized settings between high / very high + AAx4. Game looked amazing, all freq. were on stock. Than I overclocked cpu to 4GHz to see what happens and changed settings on Ultra, but FPS didn't budge. It was 15FPS on 3,33GHz and on 4GHz. Graphics is limiting factor for my system. Overclocking graphics gave me 1-2 FPS on ultra settings so there is no point.


ok thank you.


----------



## Gyuri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> It may work if BIOS doesn't require a certificate for flashing. It looks like you will have to overwrite microcodes in several places with Hex editor, because they are copied 4 times inside that BIOS (it is possible some copies are for backup BIOS). Use correct offset and length provided by intelmicrocodelist.exe.


Hi,

I have corrected my BIOS file, but there isn't any success.
It is impossible to write it to the motherboard's BIOS chip.
I have tried several methods.
It was unsuccesful because of a simple CRC error in the modded BIOS file or anything, I don't know.
Any of the tries ended with an immediate reboot process.
Are there anybody, who has any idea?
BTW, the motherboard analog VGA output become crippled meanwhile, but before I started the BIOS writing process.
It is like my fortune.

Gyuri

MJ0009.TXT 3k .TXT file


----------



## gagarin77

@Gyuri

Here is how to fix BIOS checksum -> Link

It was done on VGA BIOS, but in theory it should also work for mobo BIOS. Might be risky to do it.


----------



## Gyuri

Thank you,
I will try it.
I have some fortune sometimes.
The analog VGA cable fooled me.
Kind regards,
Gyuri


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Well hex editing still works. But the thing is, this mobo doesn't have microcodes for normal FSB 1333 processors, even core 2 duo.
> And how you can not be, jeezzzz look at that FSB.. 534 holy s..
> 
> I will try another one, but for now I don't feel like messing with things again.


That was done on air @ 10 or 15 oC ambient. Hopefully in october I will have my custom watercooling done, so 550 FSB will be the target.


----------



## Gyuri

*No success with DG41MJ*

I have changed modded BIOS file, it has now the same checksums, than original, no success.
Maybe because CRC not equal.
Or almost anything else.
There are plenty of different algorithms, I'm actually don't know, what to do.
Or there is something certificate in the bios, and this not let the change.
There are some texts in the BIOS about it.
I have read something about it.
I have tried to update even the first MJ0002.BIO.
Only a quick reboot was the answer.
Perhaps I giving up.
I will use it with L5420, without fan cooling.
And without other functions.
50W not so much for a passive cooling.

Regards,
Gyuri


----------



## Bogd4n

@Gyuri
If you put a decent cooler (like True Spirit 120 or similar) on that CPU I think you can you use it fanless. But check if EIST or C-states are working. On my mainboard, EIST wasn't working until I have added the right microcodes, so it was working all the time @ 2,5 Ghz.


----------



## Gyuri

No, it doesn't work.
It is one of the problems, it's running 2,5 GHz constantly.
Thanks,
Gyuri


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TitusPulo*
> 
> Success on mobo p35 neo fr 2 with a L5420. Worked first try. Temps though are worrying me, is idle at 42c on a nirvana 120 cooler.
> Im happy as this processor it said to only consume 50w!


Whats CPU-Z report for your voltages out of curiosity for that CPU.


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Is there a significant difference between different X5460 steppings? We know that newer is somewhat better, but it would be great to get some info from real life experiences.


I believe the later stepping's SKU's are like 67 tcase versus 65 tcase for some of the earlier steppings on the earlier introduced Xeon models which basically means a slight bit more headroom for overclocking as far as I can tell based on intel's PDF

Page 81-89 will give you a idea about TDP and tcase correlation.
http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/quad-core-xeon-5400-datasheet.pdf


----------



## TitusPulo

Its pretty average. Dunno if has anything to do with voltages.


----------



## Kagouras34

Hello guys! I am glad to report a working x5450 on a gigabyte p35-ds3l. Thanks to all of you this awesome mod breathed new life to my second gaming rig. I have some questions though. I currently have the cpu running @3.33ghz at stock vcore (auto at bios) which flaxuates between 1.056volts min and 1,2 volts max (cpuz readings) Hwmonitors reports core temps at 45-46 Celsius idle (ambient 31 degrees) and 68-72 during prime95( tjmax is set to 100). @3.33ghz my 3dmark11 physics score is 4700. I am able to boot @4.00ghz but when I am trying to benchmark I have crashes. Boosting vcore up makes it stable but my temps are increasing dramatically. @3,8ghz my 3dmark11 physics score is 4000!I think that this is caused by cpu throttling. My cpu cooler is a zalman cnps5x. Do you think I need a better cooler? The cooler never gets very warm to the touch. I suspect a problem with my thermal paste. My ambient temp is also high (31-32) during summer. Any thoughts? Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## majden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kagouras34*
> 
> ... x5450...


This processor has max tdp 120 W, which is easy to achieve with good overclocking and hard benchmarking. So your cooler is not designed for such heat. You have to replace it on a more powerful solution. Sorry for my English too.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kagouras34*
> 
> Hello guys! I am glad to report a working x5450 on a gigabyte p35-ds3l. Thanks to all of you this awesome mod breathed new life to my second gaming rig. I have some questions though. I currently have the cpu running @3.33ghz at stock vcore (auto at bios) which flaxuates between 1.056volts min and 1,2 volts max (cpuz readings) Hwmonitors reports core temps at 45-46 Celsius idle (ambient 31 degrees) and 68-72 during prime95( tjmax is set to 100). @3.33ghz my 3dmark11 physics score is 4700. I am able to boot @4.00ghz but when I am trying to benchmark I have crashes. Boosting vcore up makes it stable but my temps are increasing dramatically. @3,8ghz my 3dmark11 physics score is 4000!I think that this is caused by cpu throttling. My cpu cooler is a zalman cnps5x. Do you think I need a better cooler? The cooler never gets very warm to the touch. I suspect a problem with my thermal paste. My ambient temp is also high (31-32) during summer. Any thoughts? Sorry for my bad English.


Tjmax should be 85.


----------



## Kagouras34

According to frostytech.com cnps5x is able to handle 150w thermal load at high fan speed with moderate results. Clearly a heavier heatsink will be better for this kind of load. But I think that my chip generates more heat than average and setting it to 3.33ghz I am already at my cooler limits (150w). I already know that tjmax should be set to 85, but this isn’t going to resolve cpu reaching throttling temps isn’t it? Anyway i’ll check the effect of new thermal compound and If it doesn’t work I’ll replace the cooler with coolermaster seidon 120v. I hope it will do the trick. Thks for your replies m8s.


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kagouras34*
> 
> Hello guys! I am glad to report a working x5450 on a gigabyte p35-ds3l. Thanks to all of you this awesome mod breathed new life to my second gaming rig. I have some questions though. I currently have the cpu running @3.33ghz at stock vcore (auto at bios) which flaxuates between 1.056volts min and 1,2 volts max (cpuz readings) Hwmonitors reports core temps at 45-46 Celsius idle (ambient 31 degrees) and 68-72 during prime95( tjmax is set to 100). @3.33ghz my 3dmark11 physics score is 4700. I am able to boot @4.00ghz but when I am trying to benchmark I have crashes. Boosting vcore up makes it stable but my temps are increasing dramatically. @3,8ghz my 3dmark11 physics score is 4000!I think that this is caused by cpu throttling. My cpu cooler is a zalman cnps5x. Do you think I need a better cooler? The cooler never gets very warm to the touch. I suspect a problem with my thermal paste. My ambient temp is also high (31-32) during summer. Any thoughts? Sorry for my bad English.


According to cpu-world, TDP for your CPU is 120. So you should set tjmax to 120. Also, bumping the voltage would increase the temperature as you already noticed. Also the high ambient isn't friendly with overclocking.







You get a worst score at 3.8 Ghz beacause your cpu is probably throttling. What is the max temperature that you get when running 3dmark 11?

If you say that the cooler isn't warm, it means that you have a bad contact between cpu and cooler. It could be caused by the TIM (thermal paste), bad IHS or bad cpu base. Clean the cpu, cooler, put some TIM, mount the cooler and after that take it back again. Take a picture at the cooler and CPU to see the TIM print. (this is how it should be a good TIM print: http://lab501.ro/racire/phanteks-ph-tc14-review/5 )

Hope you understand my crappy English.


----------



## gagarin77

@Bogd4n Tjmax and TDP are two different things. TDP is in Watts and Tjmax is in °C. Here is the easiest to understand explanation-> Link
Like pioneerisloud said Tjmax for X5450 should be 85°C according to intel specs.


----------



## Bogd4n

Yes, you are right. I messed up the terms. Sorry about that.
Also, @Kagouras34, you should not keep the vcore on auto, even if you are running at stock speeds. Usually you can use lower voltages than auto sets. So try setting up the voltage manually.


----------



## Kagouras34

After setting tjmax to 85 degrees , tuning on air conditioning (!) , stock vcore (auto) and cpu @3,33ghz core temps are 29 min to 48 max during benchmarking with 3dmark11
I will do some testing with higher clocks, new tim and better placement of the heatsink and we shall see the outcome
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8504146


----------



## Gyuri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mishking*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Is anyone able to inject CPU micro code to an Intel BIOS?
> 
> Im running a L5430 on a DG41MJ mobo, it boots and runs fine but the CPU fan is constantly on full.
> 
> Anyone help?
> 
> Cheers,
> Greg


It's a good feeling, I'm not alone with this problem.


----------



## Kagouras34

After a test run with 3dmark11 @3,8ghz which yielded a 4459 physics score my core temps where 41min 63max (cpu temp 41-59)
Is it possible that reaching tcase (which for this cpu is 63 degrees i think) triggers cpu throttling?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kagouras34*
> 
> After a test run with 3dmark11 @3,8ghz which yielded a 4459 physics score my core temps where 41min 63max (cpu temp 41-59)
> Is it possible that reaching tcase (which for this cpu is 63 degrees i think) triggers cpu throttling?


Run a "System Stability Test" with Aida64 - it should show you if it is throttling or not.
Physics test is also affected by RAM, maybe it gets some errors at current speed and this is why results are worsened. Did you adjusted properly NB voltage for your overclock?


----------



## TitusPulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Run a "System Stability Test" with Aida64 - it should show you if it is throttling or not.
> Physics test is also affected by RAM, maybe it gets some errors at current speed and this is why results are worsened. Did you adjusted properly NB voltage for your overclock?


Did you figure what cause the l5420 cpus not to be able to pass the 3400-3500 ghz on some unlucky ones? I tried and the same results of instability appear.


----------



## gagarin77

@TitusPulo
Have you tried with a different chip?
I didn't installed L5420 again because I already swapped CPUs over 40 times on this mobo that I've bought used. I'm sure that at one point something is going to break.


----------



## PeaceMaker

How stable/safe is this mod in long term use? I am considering buying a used mobo from a member on here who did this mod. It is intended for a family member who doesn't know ANYTHING about computers...


----------



## Kagouras34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Run a "System Stability Test" with Aida64 - it should show you if it is throttling or not.
> Physics test is also affected by RAM, maybe it gets some errors at current speed and this is why results are worsened. Did you adjusted properly NB voltage for your overclock?


Thank you!This app is awesome!After another run with 3dmark11 , AiDA64 do not detect throttling!The green line is at 0% all the time. The interesting part is that during the physics test the cpu usage goes to 98-96% stays there for 3 secs and then drops to 70-60% which is a little weird. Vcore in bios is set to 1.39volts and aida reports is as 1.344 to 1.296(under load) Fsb and nb settings are +0.2 volts in bios and I dont think this is the cause of the problem(i have a small nb fan also) . My ram is geil black dragon which is rated for [email protected] and not overclocked during the runs.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker*
> 
> How stable/safe is this mod in long term use? I am considering buying a used mobo from a member on here who did this mod. It is intended for a family member who doesn't know ANYTHING about computers...


I'm running this mod for 5 months now, no problems at all. Stock frequencies are rock solid on mine mobo. But you should know that there are some combinations of components that may cause problems. For example Xeons with FSB 1600 should be avoided as they are unstable at some mobos even if that FSB speed is supported.


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TitusPulo*
> 
> Did you figure what cause the l5420 cpus not to be able to pass the 3400-3500 ghz on some unlucky ones? I tried and the same results of instability appear.


It's either just hit or miss or due to it's lower tcase perhaps they aren't rated as high in terms of tcase so maybe you need better cooling.


----------



## rewease

@PeaceMaker

I have the mod running in my two PCs with mild oc and cant report any problems or unusual behavior. The machines are as stable as they were before with native so775 cpus.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker*
> 
> How stable/safe is this mod in long term use? I am considering buying a used mobo from a member on here who did this mod. It is intended for a family member who doesn't know ANYTHING about computers...


Not a good idea. If they know nothing about computers just get them a sock c2d.


----------



## brootalperry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justafatboy*
> 
> there is no point delidding a 775 processor as they're soldered. soldered processors have better temperature profiles compared to those binded with TIM. if you do your research properly there's this guy who used a heat gun to melt the solder. after delidding the processor wasn't working anymore.


Not sure why anyone would want to delid one of these CPUs if it still worked. The only thing they'd accomplish would be killing the chip.


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> Not sure why anyone would want to delid one of these CPUs if it still worked. The only thing they'd accomplish would be killing the chip.


Exactly and they could do cpu heat spreader lapping which is much safer comparatively, but will accomplish about the same thing as they are looking to gain from delidding.


----------



## artemby1

63ced61a4deebf83b9120356cf2f92dd.jpg 127k .jpg file


----------



## Kagouras34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *artemby1*
> 
> 63ced61a4deebf83b9120356cf2f92dd.jpg 127k .jpg file


Nice work!Your physics score seems to me a little low for 4.1ghz , i expected at least 5,7k but it is nice nevertheless. Can you please tell me what are you using for cooling and your vcore setting in bios?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Been running "The Mod" on two rigs since January. X5460 in a 965p-DS3 and an X5470 in a EP45-UD3L. Both at 4GHz+. No issues doing anything, the X5470 rig is my main gaming rig actually.







Have it for sale even (no definite bites yet).


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TitusPulo*
> 
> Did you figure what cause the l5420 cpus not to be able to pass the 3400-3500 ghz on some unlucky ones? I tried and the same results of instability appear.


Ehm..
What did you expect? l5420 has multi of 7.5, so for 3.5Ghz you need 466FSB and that's already pushing it and about (or close to) the max FSB you will get on these quads, depending on your mobo and many small factors. This chip is not some X5470, where 466FSB would mean 466*10 = 4.66Ghz.

Now no offence, but you bought one of the cheapest LGA771 CPUs and expect it to perform like the king. Sorry, but it's not gonna happen. Blame intel for locking multipliers as otherwise these chips are very similiar, but it is how it is. For 4Ghz+ currently best bang for the buck is either E5450 or X5460.


----------



## Xevi




----------



## SmOgER

Upload images to external hosting site cause right now I can't even tell if it's saying 4.0Ghz or 4.6Ghz.

http://cdn.overclock.net/8/85/900x900px-LL-8568c5f6_1166218.jpeg


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Ehm..
> What did you expect? l5420 has multi of 7.5, so for 3.5Ghz you need 466FSB and that's already pushing it and about (or close to) the max FSB you will get on these quads, depending on your mobo and many small factors. This chip is not some X5470, where 466FSB would mean 466*10 = 4.66Ghz.
> 
> Now no offcence, but you bought one of the cheapest LGA771 CPUs and expect it to perform like the king. Sorry, but it's not gonna happen. Blame intel for locking multipliers as otherwise these chips are very similiar, but it is how it is. For 4Ghz+ currently best bang for the buck is either E5450 or X5460.


Great points and honestly I have my Q9550 is clocked to 3.5GHz 420FSB on a P43 board with a 260GTX and it runs most anything you'd want at 1080p.


----------



## Xevi

http://s28.postimg.org/3kfzte9u4/power_001.jpg

http://s17.postimg.org/oxv1qkiry/1m_491.jpg

http://s11.postimg.org/kal1ai6te/Multi_Pi_001.jpg


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Upload images to external hosting site cause right now I can't even tell if it's saying 4.0Ghz or 4.6Ghz.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/8/85/900x900px-LL-8568c5f6_1166218.jpeg


if you click on the picture and then click original you can look with a zoom feature its 4.6


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Ehm..
> What did you expect? l5420 has multi of 7.5, so for 3.5Ghz you need 466FSB and that's already pushing it and about (or close to) the max FSB you will get on these quads, depending on your mobo and many small factors. This chip is not some X5470, where 466FSB would mean 466*10 = 4.66Ghz.
> 
> Now no offence, but you bought one of the cheapest LGA771 CPUs and expect it to perform like the king. Sorry, but it's not gonna happen. Blame intel for locking multipliers as otherwise these chips are very similiar, but it is how it is. For 4Ghz+ currently best bang for the buck is either E5450 or X5460.


I think L5420 is good overclocker, but it requires a good overclocking motherboard and a lot of tweaking.
Yesterday I tested L5420 E0 again, I don't know if it was the same chip I used before or different because I had two of those cpus. Anyway I could POST with 7,5x520 (3,9 GHz) and 530 was really close as i tried. But getting it Windows stable is another story. Best I could enter OS is at FSB 500 (3,75GHz), but it wasn't stable no matter the voltage I was feeding it. I tried a lot of settings for NB voltage, FSB termination, PLL, SB volt. Straps, RAM frequency, some timings, some GTL - all failed.

I only had 2 hours for this so maybe I overlooked something as my methodology wasn't perfect.

Anyway I got it Windows stable at FSB 480 (3,6 GHz) with 1,25V Vcore. Now I really think it was the same cpu I used before or this is my motherboard limit.

One more thing I observed on this CPU is that with higher voltage you have to watch for throttling because Tjmax is 70C on those chips so it is lower level. But I think if you turn off CPU TM function in BIOS you could go at least few degrees more without throttling and damaging cpu.

And this is what I did on X5450 E0
http://valid.canardpc.com/v3xu0t
really didn't have time for this one, only 30 minutes. It looked like it was almost stable at 4,5GHz but I didn't have time to play with settings. Got it stable with FSB 480 (4,32GHz).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*


That is impressive. Can this P35 mobo do any higher?


----------



## Bogd4n

@gagarin77 I don't think the mainboard is the problem, beacause you have one of the best P45 mainboards. If you look on hwbot, top scores with these Xeons are done with this board.

What RAM do you have? I see there 2000 Mhz which is nice, especially with a 4 GB stick.


----------



## gagarin77

@Bogd4n
I really don't know anymore what the problem is, mobo definitely requires more Vcore than others. Rising NB voltage seems to get things stable up to certain speed. One crazy thing I noticed with high FSB sometimes Strap 333 works when 400 doesn't, even with the same or lower RAM speed and timings.

Can you write me your methodology for OC on PM? Especially what and when do you change with the rest of voltage settings - FSB termination, PLL, CPU 0/2 1/3 GTL, NB GTL

RAM is from sig.
1 module out of 16GB kit - CORSAIR Vengeance 2133MHz CMZ16GX3M4X2133C11R
It has Samsung chips SEC 137 HCH9 K4B2G0846D - same chips that can go 2800-3000MHz, see here -> link

Of course I didn't know that when I was buying RAM.
For very high freq. I'm out of timing options - for example BIOS max settings tRFC is160 and XMP 2133 profile needs 171 (as MemSet states). Some of timings need to be high only for more than one RAM module, so idk if this is source of the problem or not. Mobo doesn't have FSB/RAM divider so I can only rise RAM speed together with CPU. So testing RAM at high freq. is a pain because if something is unstable I can't determine what it is.
Currently I'm using X5450 @stock with tighter timings 6-7-7-18 at 1333MHz with Strap 200 and PL 4. It requires 1,4V NB and 1,7V RAM voltage to be stable.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> I think L5420 is good overclocker, but it requires a good overclocking motherboard and a lot of tweaking.
> Yesterday I tested L5420 E0 again, I don't know if it was the same chip I used before or different because I had two of those cpus. Anyway I could POST with 7,5x520 (3,9 GHz) and 530 was really close as i tried. But getting it Windows stable is another story. Best I could enter OS is at FSB 500 (3,75GHz), but it wasn't stable no matter the voltage I was feeding it. I tried a lot of settings for NB voltage, FSB termination, PLL, SB volt. Straps, RAM frequency, some timings, some GTL - all failed.
> 
> I only had 2 hours for this so maybe I overlooked something as my methodology wasn't perfect.
> 
> Anyway I got it Windows stable at FSB 480 (3,6 GHz) with 1,25V Vcore. Now I really think it was the same cpu I used before or this is my motherboard limit.
> 
> One more thing I observed on this CPU is that with higher voltage you have to watch for throttling because Tjmax is 70C on those chips so it is lower level. But I think if you turn off CPU TM function in BIOS you could go at least few degrees more without throttling and damaging cpu.


Theoretical max FSB on air is 500. But this kind of overclock is somewhat hardcore and you need not only knowledge about all the different voltages and tweaks, but also some luck. Anything above 460-470 FSB is walking on a thin ice to get it stable.


----------



## artemby1

Cooler Master sedion 120


----------



## Bogd4n

@gagarin77
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @Bogd4n
> I really don't know anymore what the problem is, mobo definitely requires more Vcore than others. Rising NB voltage seems to get things stable up to certain speed. One crazy thing I noticed with high FSB sometimes Strap 333 works when 400 doesn't, even with the same or lower RAM speed and timings.
> 
> Can you write me your methodology for OC on PM? Especially what and when do you change with the rest of voltage settings - FSB termination, PLL, CPU 0/2 1/3 GTL, NB GTL
> 
> RAM is from sig.
> 1 module out of 16GB kit - CORSAIR Vengeance 2133MHz CMZ16GX3M4X2133C11R
> It has Samsung chips SEC 137 HCH9 K4B2G0846D - same chips that can go 2800-3000MHz, see here -> link
> 
> Of course I didn't know that when I was buying RAM.
> For very high freq. I'm out of timing options - for example BIOS max settings tRFC is160 and XMP 2133 profile needs 171 (as MemSet states). Some of timings need to be high only for more than one RAM module, so idk if this is source of the problem or not. Mobo doesn't have FSB/RAM divider so I can only rise RAM speed together with CPU. So testing RAM at high freq. is a pain because if something is unstable I can't determine what it is.
> Currently I'm using X5450 @stock with tighter timings 6-7-7-18 at 1333MHz with Strap 200 and PL 4. It requires 1,4V NB and 1,7V RAM voltage to be stable.


I noticed too on my board that sometimes strap 333 works better than strap 400.

I am not a very good overclocker and I sometimes I do things randomly, but I will try to explain to you my oc methodology these days.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Theoretical max FSB on air is 500..


I don't think so. I don't think there is such thing as max FSB on air. It depends on too many things. I depends on the cpu, mainboard, type of cooler, ambient and overclocker. Most of the cpus that I've tested passed 500 FSB. On air.


----------



## ried16

just finished lapping my x5470. i was having trouble with higher temps than everybody was reporting with similar overclocks. i noticed when i pulled the air cooler off to install a aio water cooler that the thermal paste wasnt spread out in a 1/2 inch square in the center of the ihs. my temps under load dropped 15C.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> @gagarin77
> I don't think so. I don't think there is such thing as max FSB on air. It depends on too many things. I depends on the cpu, mainboard, type of cooler, ambient and overclocker. Most of the cpus that I've tested passed 500 FSB. On air.


Well maybe you have a good board or got lucky, but the point is, on average you won't hit 500FSB on Harpertown quads.

***

Anyway, is there someone running his X5470 at close to *5Ghz*? Vcore should be pretty high, but I would imagine it's doable. Temps shouldn't be a problem neither, since current gen Intel chips have similiar TMax yet some of them hit 90s C on stock clocks lol. And again, these chips are too cheap to baby them.









At 5Ghz Harpertown is most probably faster than i7-2600K.


----------



## Happy1337

Hey









I just installed an E5440 E0 on an P5B Deluxe.
Working fine @3,8Ghz 1,2x V (still testing)

Anyone know how to update the microcode on the mainboard ?
Because I can't use SSE4,1 (I really have a programm which might benefit from it)

best regards


----------



## rewease

I think at the voltages needed for 5 GHz you will see degradation pretty fast.


----------



## wanosd

Does anyone know how to remove unused Intel microcodes using the CBROM195 tool? I can't find instructions anywhere. I'm trying to update Xeon microcodes, but there's only 2KB left on this Asus BIOS. It uses AWARD BIOS so I can only use CBROM195, but CBROM195 /? doesn't seem to show a command to do this. Gettign error "Not enough space for adding ROM".


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> I think at the voltages needed for 5 GHz you will see degradation pretty fast.


thinking is relative









I've been running my Q6600 now for 2 years with 1.55vcore** and I haven't noticed any degradation at all.
For Harpertown the maximum "safe" voltage is probably 1.45v or slightly more (even Intel states 1.45v as within range I believe). It's very hard to kill these chips, and "degradation" is only a fancy word to scare the kids off, unless you will keep this $50 chip for 10 years.

**Most would say that it's not overclockable at all. 1.325vid, and even with this it was barely stable on stock clock. So that's why I had to go crazy haha, but temps are still reasonable (below 80C).

EDIT: Apparently someone was succesfully running Q6600 at 1.7vcore








http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/247227-29-help-overclocking-q6600-lower-voltage


----------



## rewease

Like every myth theres some truth to it. I once ruined an E6420 to the point where it would not go above stockt at any voltage. But then yeah its not big money and if you dont use it for writing your thesis on a deadline its probably fine.


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> thinking is relative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been running my Q6600 now for 2 years with 1.55vcore** and I haven't noticed any degradation at all.
> For Harpertown the maximum "safe" voltage is probably 1.45v or slightly more (even Intel states 1.45v as within range I believe). It's very hard to kill these chips, and "degradation" is only a fancy word to scare the kids off, unless you will keep this $50 chip for 10 years.
> 
> **Most would say that it's not overclockable at all. 1.325vid, and even with this it was barely stable on stock clock. So that's why I had to go crazy haha, but temps are still reasonable (below 80C).
> 
> EDIT: Apparently someone was succesfully running Q6600 at 1.7vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/247227-29-help-overclocking-q6600-lower-voltage


Q6600 is 65nm chip and those could take a lot of volts with no problem. Still, 1,55V for daily use and no degradation is good. What cooling did you used?
I put 1,7V to an E2140, just for validation, not daily use or benching.








http://valid.canardpc.com/kinp8c


----------



## TitusPulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> I've been running my Q6600 now for 2 years with 1.55vcore** and I haven't noticed any degradation at all.


Btw. I've been thinking on the q6600 vs xeon 54xx. Were u able to compare these two? i believe, and if my calculations are close to corect, that is only 17% difference between these two at the same clock. I would consider less of a upgrade, if so... though xeon 54xx is better overclocker.

Ps. I hit the fsb capacity of my l5420 exactly at about 458-463 fsb. Seems to be according to your statement. Of course the testing isn't over. I might upgrade the ram to ddr3 and see if that helps.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> Btw. I've been thinking on the q6600 vs xeon 54xx. Were u able to compare these two? i believe, and if my calculations are close to corect, that is only 17% difference between these two at the same clock. I would consider less of a upgrade, if so... though xeon 54xx is better overclocker.


Clock for clock Harpertown is faster and it can overclock way higher. Plus the temps should differ quite substantially. Still waiting for mine X5460 to arrive but it's a no brainer imo. Even if I had low vid Q6600 one I would still get the X5460.

I believe I can get X5460 to at least 4.3Ghz,
X5460 @ 4.3Ghz ~= Q6600 @ 5Ghz

Now it's very hard to clock any Q6600 to 4Ghz, let alone 5Ghz (more than twice the original clock), plus the temps... so there is just no comparison between these 2.


----------



## TitusPulo

Would be cool a benchmark. Since i can go with mine to 3.3ghz (close to fsb wall), and u seem to have in your sig something similar.
4.3ghz would be in the zone to match amd fx 6100 or fx 6300 performance.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TitusPulo*
> 
> 4.3ghz would be in the zone to match amd fx 6100 or fx 6300 performance.


According to my calculations based on Cinebench R10 multithreaded charts, Harpertown @ 5Ghz (X5470) = i7-2600K in terms of pure horsepower.
So 4.3Ghz I would imagine equals to some FX8150.

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/CPU/39

Just take QX9770 and multiply the score according to difference in clock, as it's essentially the same chip just clocked at 3.2Ghz.

EDIT: In theory @ 4.3Ghz = i5 2400 and is only very slightly slower than i5-2500K or FX-8150.

****

Now let's look at it this way, i7-4770 costs now a fortune and it isn't much faster than i7-2600K or Harpertown at 5Ghz for this matter, pretty impressive huh? Ok, more realistically let's say 4.75Ghz (475FSB) with X5470, it's still in the same league and very much doable if you get a good chip.

X5470 for the money its a steal, even if it's twice the price of X5460. Damn, these chips are best bang for the buck I've seen in a long long time. If you don't need integrated USB3 controller or PCIE 3.0, LGA775 DDR3 system can be still competitive for at least 3 years to come lol.


----------



## TitusPulo

Its pretty sick cpu.

If you think about it, a good analogy of a cpu... is high amount of data, that has to go fast enough on its high way road, without creating trafic and congestion... but go with lighting speed as often as possible.
This highway has a volume of 17200 mhz. with 4 bands free, or not, depending on the size and speed of data that is racing to finish line. 1 data cargo can take 16000mhz, but other 2 extra cargo can take 600 mhz each without further stress. Its all about the architecture of the whole structure, having the ability to be very good at what is doing.

Its pretty nice. This cpu at 3ghz or something, for each increment in speed of 750mhz... is basically gaining one extra core to deal with the small, or high amount of data.

basically 17200mhz / 6 gives 2866mhz.

edit. Or 17200 / 8 cores gives literally an octo core at 2150mhz. Taking amd for comparision... sometimes it needs 900mhz extra speed to match an equivalent intel cpu. Thus why making tomatoes with onions out of amd fx 8150 cpu.


----------



## ried16

at 4.38ghz my x5470 has a passmark rating of 6780. thats a little better than a 2500k and a little lower than a 3570k.


----------



## Keketarac

I bought Xeon E5440 and wanted to upgrade my ageing Core2Duo E6420. MB was Asus P5K, 4x1 GB DDR2, MSI 5850 1GB, Patriot Pyro 60 GB + WD 500 GB, PSU Gigabyte Superb.

Did all the homework, BIOS update+microcodes, restart, C2D 6420 working fine. Xeon came with sticker and had been modified with new grooves so there was no need for cutting plastic in LGA 775.

But....after installing Xeon, nothing happens. No POST, just cooler spining.

Put back C2D, but system is still dead.

Mechanic told me that MB is dead.

My questins are:

1. Can Xeon fry MB (and how)?
2. How can I test Xeon, not to fry another MB?


----------



## TitusPulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keketarac*
> 
> I bought Xeon E5440 and wanted to upgrade my ageing Core2Duo E6420. MB was Asus P5K, 4x1 GB DDR2, MSI 5850 1GB, Patriot Pyro 60 GB + WD 500 GB, PSU Gigabyte Superb.
> 
> Did all the homework, BIOS update+microcodes, restart, C2D 6420 working fine. Xeon came with sticker and had been modified with new grooves so there was no need for cutting plastic in LGA 775.
> 
> But....after installing Xeon, nothing happens. No POST, just cooler spining.
> 
> Put back C2D, but system is still dead.
> 
> Mechanic told me that MB is dead.
> 
> My questins are:
> 
> 1. Can Xeon fry MB (and how)?
> 2. How can I test Xeon, not to fry another MB?


Have you investigated the adapter? is supposed to do a switch up on the motherboard pins or something similar to that.


----------



## jmcda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keketarac*
> 
> I bought Xeon E5440 and wanted to upgrade my ageing Core2Duo E6420. MB was Asus P5K, 4x1 GB DDR2, MSI 5850 1GB, Patriot Pyro 60 GB + WD 500 GB, PSU Gigabyte Superb.
> 
> Did all the homework, BIOS update+microcodes, restart, C2D 6420 working fine. Xeon came with sticker and had been modified with new grooves so there was no need for cutting plastic in LGA 775.
> 
> But....after installing Xeon, nothing happens. No POST, just cooler spining.
> 
> Put back C2D, but system is still dead.
> 
> Mechanic told me that MB is dead.
> 
> My questins are:
> 
> 1. Can Xeon fry MB (and how)?
> 2. How can I test Xeon, not to fry another MB?


I'm interested in what happened with this. I have a few good used Asus boards I'd like to put some xeons into and don't want this to happen.
I wonder if there was an error with the bios mod, or was it something else?


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> just finished lapping my x5470. i was having trouble with higher temps than everybody was reporting with similar overclocks. i noticed when i pulled the air cooler off to install a aio water cooler that the thermal paste wasnt spread out in a 1/2 inch square in the center of the ihs. my temps under load dropped 15C.


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Well maybe you have a good board or got lucky, but the point is, on average you won't hit 500FSB on Harpertown quads.
> 
> ***
> 
> Anyway, is there someone running his X5470 at close to *5Ghz*? Vcore should be pretty high, but I would imagine it's doable. Temps shouldn't be a problem neither, since current gen Intel chips have similiar TMax yet some of them hit 90s C on stock clocks lol. And again, these chips are too cheap to baby them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 5Ghz Harpertown is most probably faster than i7-2600K.


[x5470]
5 Ghz







[/B]









http://valid.canardpc.com/fbzcrf

1m 4.91Ghz


----------



## SmOgER

That's awesome!!

What temps are you getting and what cooler are you using?

If I was you I would run that 24/7 (as long as the temps are below some 85C), the vcore isn't THAT high considering that intel itself rates these chips for up to 1.45v.


----------



## Keketarac

OK, I got another MB (Gigabyte EP43 DS3L) and Xeon is working. However, task manager sees only two cores, while device manager under CPU sees 4.

BIOS is original, F8. Should I play with microcodes to resolve this problem?


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keketarac*
> 
> OK, I got another MB (Gigabyte EP43 DS3L) and Xeon is working. However, task manager sees only two cores, while device manager under CPU sees 4.
> 
> BIOS is original, F8. Should I play with microcodes to resolve this problem?


Go into MSCONFIG (CLick on Start, type MSCONFIG in the earch box, heit enter, in the window that opens click on the Boot tab, click on Advanced Options, in upper left, click the box and Select 4.


----------



## Keketarac

Thank you, i'll try first thing tomorrow.


----------



## wanosd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keketarac*
> 
> I bought Xeon E5440 and wanted to upgrade my ageing Core2Duo E6420. MB was Asus P5K, 4x1 GB DDR2, MSI 5850 1GB, Patriot Pyro 60 GB + WD 500 GB, PSU Gigabyte Superb.
> 
> Did all the homework, BIOS update+microcodes, restart, C2D 6420 working fine. Xeon came with sticker and had been modified with new grooves so there was no need for cutting plastic in LGA 775.
> 
> But....after installing Xeon, nothing happens. No POST, just cooler spining.
> 
> Put back C2D, but system is still dead.
> 
> Mechanic told me that MB is dead.
> 
> My questins are:
> 
> 1. Can Xeon fry MB (and how)?
> 2. How can I test Xeon, not to fry another MB?


Someone else reported that some L5420 processors fried their Asus P5Ks too. I've used many PQ5s and P5Es and has never had any of them get fried. Perhaps the following may be looked into:

1) Make sure you didn't bend/break your socket pins.
2) Make sure to flash the BIOS with Xeon Microcodes prior to installing the Xeon CPU for the P5K series motherboards.
3) Perhaps a bad sticker may cause too much voltage to zap the CPU pins? (Just talking out my a$$ from where the sun don't shine here)

Note: I forget which one, but there's on specific Asus motherboard that requires you to do some jumper AND remove RAM from all slots but one of them or something while you flash BIOS. If you don't follow these instructions (which if your model is affected, it will show up on Asus' website where you download the BIOS files), you can brick your board.

Gigabyte 4 teh win btw


----------



## TitusPulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> That's awesome!!
> 
> What temps are you getting and what cooler are you using?
> 
> If I was you I would run that 24/7 (as long as the temps are below some 85C), the vcore isn't THAT high considering that intel itself rates these chips for up to 1.45v.


Unless he is using high tech cooling system, its pretty doubtful that is 24/7 material. Think about the TDP of the average cooler (130 - 150w) is too little for this task. To be sceptical, 5ghz is pretty much 160 - 200w + out of the surge outlet.


----------



## gagarin77

@TitusPulo - Xevi is in extreme league on HWbot

I believe he mentioned earlier it was water cooled.
He even posted pictures of his bench lab in this thread few months ago -> Link
I bet Xevi's score on X5470 is for benching / fun only and he don't use that setup at all.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TitusPulo*
> 
> Unless he is using high tech cooling system, its pretty doubtful that is 24/7 material. Think about the TDP of the average cooler (130 - 150w) is too little for this task. To be sceptical, 5ghz is pretty much 160 - 200w + out of the surge outlet.


Like I've already said, I'am running non-lapped Q6600 65nm 1.55V on air 24/7 with temps below 80C,
So I'am pretty damn sure it's possible to run 45nm CPU at 1.52V 24/7









Those 45/65nm chips had much more thermal reserve than the new (Haswell) ones have. Don't ask me why. People are even starting to avoid stress tests like prime95 low-ft and are using AIDA64 instead... I guess that's where you came from.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> According to my calculations based on Cinebench R10 multithreaded charts, Harpertown @ 5Ghz (X5470) = i7-2600K in terms of pure horsepower.
> So 4.3Ghz I would imagine equals to some FX8150.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/CPU/39
> 
> Just take QX9770 and multiply the score according to difference in clock, as it's essentially the same chip just clocked at 3.2Ghz.
> 
> EDIT: In theory @ 4.3Ghz = i5 2400 and is only very slightly slower than i5-2500K or FX-8150.
> 
> ****
> 
> Now let's look at it this way, i7-4770 costs now a fortune and it isn't much faster than i7-2600K or Harpertown at 5Ghz for this matter, pretty impressive huh? Ok, more realistically let's say 4.75Ghz (475FSB) with X5470, it's still in the same league and very much doable if you get a good chip.
> 
> X5470 for the money its a steal, even if it's twice the price of X5460. Damn, these chips are best bang for the buck I've seen in a long long time. If you don't need integrated USB3 controller or PCIE 3.0, LGA775 DDR3 system can be still competitive for at least 3 years to come lol.


Time to move on to 1366 now that 6 core x5650's are $70 a pop, these do 4G easily with hyperthreading and will shred i7's to pieces.


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Time to move on to 1366 now that 6 core x5650's are $70 a pop, these do 4G easily with hyperthreading and will shred i7's to pieces.


1366 motherboards cost at least 100 dollars.


----------



## TitusPulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Like I've already said, I'am running non-lapped Q6600 65nm 1.55V on air 24/7 with temps below 80C,
> So I'am pretty damn sure it's possible to run 45nm CPU at 1.52V 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those 45/65nm chips had much more thermal reserve than the new (Haswell) ones have. Don't ask me why. People are even starting to avoid stress tests like prime95 low-ft and are using AIDA64 instead... I guess that's where you came from.


Take into consideration the tdp of the processor and the extra clock speed... you might have been lucky, but rational as well, keeping the temps below 80c and what id think is around the max tjmax... the consequences can vary from consuming enough w in a month to buy the quad itself one more time... to loweing his oc ability overtime with electro migration. Come on, admit it... u keeping that cpu way over intel 71c temp specification like is nothing.


----------



## Keketarac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bailw*
> 
> Go into MSCONFIG (CLick on Start, type MSCONFIG in the earch box, heit enter, in the window that opens click on the Boot tab, click on Advanced Options, in upper left, click the box and Select 4.


This helped! Thank you!


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Those 45/65nm chips had much more thermal reserve than the new (Haswell) ones have. Don't ask me why. People are even starting to avoid stress tests like prime95 low-ft and are using AIDA64 instead... I guess that's where you came from.


Of course! You are right


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TitusPulo*
> 
> Take into consideration the tdp of the processor and the extra clock speed... you might have been lucky, but rational as well, keeping the temps below 80c and what id think is around the max tjmax... the consequences can vary from consuming enough w in a month to buy the quad itself one more time... to loweing his oc ability overtime with electro migration. Come on, admit it... u keeping that cpu way over intel 71c temp specification like is nothing.


The specced TDP is higher only because the base clock to start with is higher. But practically all it depends on is vcore.

Now go read about what is TMax, TCase, Tjunction and the differences between them, as there have been too many threads about this. Then acknowledge that Haswell has similiar TMax, yet it's not uncommon for these new chips to hit 80-90C Tjunction under prime95 on stock. These temps for prolonged period of time might shorten the lifespan of the chip or slowly degrade it, but it doesn't mean that it will go bananas if gets hot once in a while.

Now as for the power consumption, you will save more by changing your standart light bulbs with fluorescent lamps









Standart TDP of Q6600 with 1.325V is ~ 100W
with 1.55V I guess it's something like 160-170W (fully loaded), HWMonitor shows maximum CPU Power at almost 130W, but IRL I expect a bit more than that (albeit I might be wrong). Anyway bear in mind that only if CPU is rated at x tdp, it doesn't mean that it will actually reach it at stock voltage/frequency.


----------



## doodad

I did this mod on my old LGA775 board (Asus P5KPL-AM) some days ago using the Xeon E5450 (SLANQ), and it works but I'm seeing some weird results in the vcore department. I know that via SpeedStep the voltages for this die should range from 0.85 at lowest multiplier (6x/2000mhz) to 1.35/1.25 on highest multiplier (9x/3000mhz), but this CPU is being fed 1.22 volts when idling at 6x/2000mhz, and 1.18 volts when under full load at 9x/3ghz. Voltages are according to Aida64 and CPU-z, both say the same and this CPU idles at a full 40 watts more than my previous 65 watt TDP Core 2 Duo.

How come it's idling at almost full voltage instead of 0.85 as other Core 2 CPUs do on this motherboard? Could it be related to modding the BIOS for my board to introduce Xeon support? Any way to correct this?


----------



## Rylan

Hello, i need some advice.









This is my system:

E5200 3.5ghz (oc-ed)
P35-DS3R
Mushkin 2x2gb 800mhz
XFX 7770 1ghz 1gb
Corsair VX450
AC Freezer 7 Pro

I would like to do this 771 mod. I've found E5450 (E0) and X5460 (C0) that would fit my current bugdet. The only difference i've found on them is 0.5x multiplier and TDB and 170mhz stock difference. Now, i want to know if there is any practical difference between those two chips and what would fit better to my system. Would i need to update my bios with microcodes for this mbo?

Also can you recommend me where to buy quality stickers for this?

Thanks!


----------



## TitusPulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> The specced TDP is higher only because the base clock to start with is higher. But practically all it depends on is vcore.
> 
> Now go read about what is TMax, TCase, Tjunction and the differences between them, as there have been too many threads about this. Then acknowledge that Haswell has similiar TMax, yet it's not uncommon for these new chips to hit 80-90C Tjunction under prime95 on stock. These temps for prolonged period of time might shorten the lifespan of the chip or slowly degrade it, but it doesn't mean that it will go bananas if gets hot once in a while.
> 
> Now as for the power consumption, you will save more by changing your standart light bulbs with fluorescent lamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standart TDP of Q6600 with 1.325V is ~ 100W
> with 1.55V I guess it's something like 160-170W (fully loaded), HWMonitor shows maximum CPU Power at almost 130W, but IRL I expect a bit more than that (albeit I might be wrong). Anyway bear in mind that only if CPU is rated at x tdp, it doesn't mean that it will actually reach it at stock voltage/frequency.


The idea was to link the processor tdp with higher clock speed and reach a realistical conclusion and not make unreachable expectations. 4300ghz seems cool, but then again, someone said 4.38ghz, there was a picture with 4.5ghz, and now the latest one with 5ghz...

The main elephant in the room is, does this cpu worth more then a amd fx 6300 overclocked? you mentioned the x5470 which is close to that value.

kudos, nice convo.


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rylan*
> 
> Hello, i need some advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my system:
> 
> E5200 3.5ghz (oc-ed)
> P35-DS3R
> Mushkin 2x2gb 800mhz
> XFX 7770 1ghz 1gb
> Corsair VX450
> AC Freezer 7 Pro
> 
> I would like to do this 771 mod. I've found E5450 (E0) and X5460 (C0) that would fit my current bugdet. The only difference i've found on them is 0.5x multiplier and TDB and 170mhz stock difference. Now, i want to know if there is any practical difference between those two chips and what would fit better to my system. Would i need to update my bios with microcodes for this mbo?
> 
> Also can you recommend me where to buy quality stickers for this?
> 
> Thanks!


E0's tends to overclock higher. Update your motherboard to the latest bios, it may already included the microcode.

Ebay is your place to buy stickers if you don't want to wait 2 weeks to a month.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bailw*
> 
> E0's tends to overclock higher. Update your motherboard to the latest bios, it may already included the microcode.
> 
> Ebay is your place to buy stickers if you don't want to wait 2 weeks to a month.


Don't compare steppings between different chips...

Those 2 are great CPUs, but X5460 is better due to higher multi, even regardless of it's stepping.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TitusPulo*
> 
> The main elephant in the room is, does this cpu worth more then a amd fx 6300 overclocked? you mentioned the x5470 which is close to that value.
> 
> kudos, nice convo.


I don't know how well FX6300 overclocks, but like we concluded before, it should at least match stock FX8150 or i5-2500K to be comparable to X5460/X5470 (OC).


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Don't compare steppings between different chips...
> 
> Those 2 are great CPUs, but X5460 is better due to higher multi, even regardless of it's stepping.


Read through this whole thread before you making any comment again.

E0 > C0, doesn't matter what Xeon you have.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bailw*
> 
> Read through this whole thread before you making any comment again.
> 
> E0 > C0, doesn't matter what Xeon you have.


Well obviously you don't know what you are talking about...

Let's assume you get a perfect E5450 chip which runs like a miracle. And you get like what... 9x500FSB = 4.5Ghz tops before your mobo craps out, then what? Who cares that it doesn't need much vcore if you are limited by multi and are overloading your mobo...

Now X5460 is x9.5 so even if it needs slightly more vcore, which I highly doubt, ultimately it doesn't matter much since you aren't FSB limited till 4.8Ghz or so. And lower FSB means less voltage for mobo.

But like I said, these chips are both great, so it's even hard to make a point lol.
For comparison and better understanding let's take E5430 with x8. It doesn't matter what stepping it has, it will still crap out at 8*500=4Ghz tops.

Bottom line, with overclocks in 4 - 4.3Ghz range it may depend per chip and stepping as to which (E5450 or X5460) chip runs more efficient (in theory both should get there), but when it comes to 4.5-4.8Ghz, X5460 is the only option among these 2 (albeit it's still not granted you will easily make it).


----------



## majden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Now X5460 is x9.5 so even if it needs slightly more vcore, which I highly doubt, ultimately it doesn't matter much since you aren't FSB limited till 4.8Ghz or so. And lower FSB means less voltage for mobo.


And more heat with that, because x5460 has 120w tdp, and E5450 has only 80W tdp. So, for overclocking x5460 you must have more powerfull cooling system than with E5450.


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Well obviously you don't know what you are talking about...
> 
> Let's assume you get a perfect E5450 chip which runs like a miracle. And you get like what... 9x500FSB = 4.5Ghz tops before your mobo craps out, then what? Who cares that it doesn't need much vcore if you are limited by multi and are overloading your mobo...
> 
> Now X5460 is x9.5 so even if it needs slightly more vcore, which I highly doubt, ultimately it doesn't matter much since you aren't FSB limited till 4.8Ghz or so. And lower FSB means less voltage for mobo.
> 
> But like I said, these chips are both great, so it's even hard to make a point lol.
> For comparison and better understanding let's take E5430 with x8. It doesn't matter what stepping it has, it will still crap out at 8*500=4Ghz tops.
> 
> Bottom line, with overclocks in 4 - 4.3Ghz range it may depend per chip and stepping as to which (E5450 or X5460) chip runs more efficient (in theory both should get there), but when it comes to 4.5-4.8Ghz, X5460 is the only option among these 2 (albeit it's still not granted you will easily make it).


How about you stop assuming and back it up with evidences. Show me a X5460 "C0" chip that can hit 4.5 to 4.8GHZ stable.

I myself have multiple "C0" xeon chips, none of them come close to 4.0GHz without being overheating and needing excessive vcore. On the other hand, I see that there are TONS of "E0" chips that can achieve 4.0GHz and use way less vcore.

Like i said, go read through this whole thread before you making any more comments. You are making a fool out of yourself.


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 501FSB x6
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/scqv46
> 
> 4.9Ghz 1.49v


Test 2# X5470


http://valid.canardpc.com/yzm15d

1m


4m


----------



## majden

I made it for automatization adding xeon microcodes to desktop motherboard bios:

ami_reflash_for_xeon_eng.zip 528k .zip file


award_reflash_for_xeon_eng.zip 570k .zip file


p.s. excuse me for my bad English


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bailw*
> 
> How about you stop assuming and back it up with evidences. Show me a X5460 "C0" chip that can hit 4.5 to 4.8GHZ stable.
> 
> I myself have multiple "C0" xeon chips, none of them come close to 4.0GHz without being overheating and needing excessive vcore. On the other hand, I see that there are TONS of "E0" chips that can achieve 4.0GHz and use way less vcore.
> 
> Like i said, go read through this whole thread before you making any more comments. You are making a fool out of yourself.


Haha.
You've got yourself a deal, I've ordered X5460 C0 several days ago, so we will see how it goes.
Wanna bet?


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Haha.
> You've got a deal, I've ordered X5460 C0 several days ago, so we will see how it goes.


By the way, you should order LN2 cooling as well, because watercooling is not going to cut it if you want 4.5 - 4.8GHZ.









Take a look at this thread: http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/57174-socket-771-mod-xeon-x5460-ga-p35-ds3l-overclock.html

X5460 "C0" can't get anything above 3.8GHz stable.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bailw*
> 
> By the way, you should order LN2 cooling as well, because watercooling is not going to cut it if you want 4.5 - 4.8GHZ.


I didn't say I'am aiming this high just because it may be possible,
I'am looking mainly into i5-2500K territory, that is 4.2-4.5Ghz 24/7.


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> I didn't say I'am aiming this high just because it may be possible,
> I'am looking mainly into i5-2500K territory, that is 4.2-4.5Ghz 24/7.


I am pretty sure that you will have a hard time even getting to 4.0GHz stable. Look at the link i posted above.


----------



## SmOgER

I know that thread and I wrote a couple of posts myself in that forum. Dude is just beginning to overclock and explore his mobo possibilities, he is by no means pushing that CPU...
If you want more info about the steppings you don't have to look far, just a couple of pages back...

Do the calculations on your own.

There:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> I had both X5450s. With E0 there is a better chance it will overclock higher, still depends on luck because you can get a degraded cpu. Good E0 Xeons that I had did 500-510 FSB (record 9x520). C0 usually are in range 480-490. One of mine X5460s rev C0 did 9x505 and 9,5x480. All tested with same voltage settings - cpu - 1,4V and NB 1,4V+.
> Degraded X5460 C0 was doing 9,5x420 and 9x460.


----------



## Butternut101

holy hell I forgot that I had an nforce 680I!!!! just pulled it out of the closet, so now who has the bios for this? someone help!!! >_< I know should just read through the whole thing, but please


----------



## Rylan

So, both chips are good. It's just matter of how high i want to push them. For pushing X5460 i would probably need better cooling than AC Freezer since chip's TDP is 120W, I presume E5450 is better option. But which one will actually use less power at 4ghz stable?

Btw. what are preferable temperatures for E5450 (E0) at 4ghz at full load?


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> I know that thread and I wrote a couple of posts myself in that forum. Dude is just beginning to overclock and explore his mobo possibilities, he is by no means pushing that CPU...
> If you want more info about the steppings you don't have to look far, just a couple of pages back...
> 
> Do the calculations on your own.
> 
> There:


Just post your result when you get yours. By no mean, running 4 threads of memtest make your system stable.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rylan*
> 
> So, both chips are good. It's just matter of how high i want to push them. For pushing X5460 i would probably need better cooling than AC Freezer since chip's TDP is 120W, I presume E5450 is better option. But which one will actually use less power at 4ghz stable?
> 
> Btw. what are preferable temperatures for E5450 (E0) at 4ghz at full load?


Or you can just get an X5460 and clock it down to E5450 and reduce the vcore. Power usage won't be higher plus you can overclock it in the future more easily.
**
It's good to have temps below 80C under prime95.


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Or you can just get an X5460 and clock it down to E5450 and reduce the vcore. Power usage won't be higher plus you can overclock it in the future more easily.
> **
> It's good to have temps below 80C under prime95.


Or take your time and browse through this thread to see the results others posted and decide yourself. Remember this why would you want to spend more on a X5460 when you can achieve higher clocks with a E5450 "E0" (4.0GHz easily if you have a decent air cooler).


----------



## skora

Boy did that take a while to catch up on all these post. Fell over 1000 behind.

Anyone else have a chip that wouldn't overclock at all? My E5450 just won't do anything past 3.1 stable. I thought I had damaged a pin or two on the mobos, but I didn't.

So tried a new sticker. Then after trying on an Asus P5Q PRO and Asrock P45TS, I bought an X5460. Its running on the P5Q PRO at 4.1ghz (1.28v) right now. I have a spare evga 750i but didn't want to mod the socket. I took a dremel and notched the E5450 and dropped it in. Runs the same as before. You can see a copper layer in the PCB but the chip still works and passed 10 hr OCCT run at stock on the 750i.





Has anyone else had success doing this or has anyone tried and lost a chip in the process?


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> Of course! You are right


"Those 45/65nm chips had much more thermal reserve than the new (Haswell) ones have."

Not sure I fully agree on this granted I don't actually own a Haswell chip, but they seem to go the same 72c Tcase ceiling you'd see on a LGA775 and some select 771LGA chips will do, but they also can operate at even lower minimum voltages. Then again I'm not sure what he meant by that statement if he means overclocking headroom then yes C2D/C2Q series defiantly had more headroom though it's also slower clock for clock and chipset & memory system more antiquated in comparison. Their are some pretty capable and speedy DDR3 LGA775 boards, but expensive as hell. Your limited to SATA2 though outside of PCI-E x4 adapter cards which isn't too plausible unless you have a board with x2 PCI-E x4/x8/x16 card slots if you playing on using discrete graphics.

A lot cheaper platform though even if you only compare it against a i3 chip and board and more so with a i5, or i7. Unless you've got money burning a hole in your pocket I'd stick with a LGA775 board mod + 771 CPU personally it's a complete bargain for the performance you can get in return.


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> The specced TDP is higher only because the base clock to start with is higher. But practically all it depends on is vcore.
> 
> Now go read about what is TMax, TCase, Tjunction and the differences between them, as there have been too many threads about this. Then acknowledge that Haswell has similiar TMax, yet it's not uncommon for these new chips to hit 80-90C Tjunction under prime95 on stock. These temps for prolonged period of time might shorten the lifespan of the chip or slowly degrade it, but it doesn't mean that it will go bananas if gets hot once in a while.
> 
> Now as for the power consumption, you will save more by changing your standart light bulbs with fluorescent lamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standart TDP of Q6600 with 1.325V is ~ 100W
> with 1.55V I guess it's something like 160-170W (fully loaded), HWMonitor shows maximum CPU Power at almost 130W, but IRL I expect a bit more than that (albeit I might be wrong). Anyway bear in mind that only if CPU is rated at x tdp, it doesn't mean that it will actually reach it at stock voltage/frequency.


Seems about right according to Intel a L5408 has 72 tcase for it's continuous usage, but can has a 87 tcase for short intervals like 1 hour a day 15 times a year basically which works out to like 2.46 minutes a day which how often will it get that hot for that long in a day for most users?

It doesn't mention this for the other 771 Xeon's though yet I suspect it's still the case for the ones with a base 72 tcase and lower tcase ones would scale as well. This is also just Intel's guidelines and every chip is different and some are probably more likely to manage better than others before degradation especially depending on cooling and voltages. Chances are if your CPU cooler is better than stock you've prevented some degradation to begin with. I'm sure there is some even when remaining within spec it's just deemed more acceptably low enough over the life time of the CPU to the point Intel doesn't have to worry really about warranty refunds. Intel has to meet a certain threshold specification basically to accommodate for various weather and user usage scenarios and ensuring the CPU's themselves standup. I wouldn't recommend going over tcase or not too far for not too long, but in reality I'm sure it happens often enough and does little or no harm in the big scheme of things.


----------



## knowom

Xevi what kind of temp drop did you get from the heat spreader lapping?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> "Those 45/65nm chips had much more thermal reserve than the new (Haswell) ones have."
> 
> Not sure I fully agree on this granted I don't actually own a Haswell chip, but they seem to go the same 72c Tcase ceiling you'd see on a LGA775 and some select 771LGA chips will do, but they also can operate at even lower minimum voltages. Then again I'm not sure what he meant by that statement if he means overclocking headroom then yes C2D/C2Q series defiantly had more headroom though it's also slower clock for clock and chipset & memory system more antiquated in comparison. Their are some pretty capable and speedy DDR3 LGA775 boards, but expensive as hell. Your limited to SATA2 though outside of PCI-E x4 adapter cards which isn't too plausible unless you have a board with x2 PCI-E x4/x8/x16 card slots if you playing on using discrete graphics.
> 
> A lot cheaper platform though even if you only compare it against a i3 chip and board and more so with a i5, or i7. Unless you've got money burning a hole in your pocket I'd stick with a LGA775 board mod + 771 CPU personally it's a complete bargain for the performance you can get in return.


What I meant was, that despite the same TDP and new chips being 22nm, Intel did a crappy job by using cheap TIM between IHS and die, instead of soldering it in like on LGA775/LGA771. Those haswells can hit 80C+ at stock even with water cooling. http://www.overclock.net/t/1499050/i7-4790k-cooling-with-corsair-h90-h110/10
So there is little to non thermal headroom for overclocking.


----------



## Rylan

Ok, i checked a whole thread a little and settled with E5450 (E0) for 41$ on ebay. Thanks for all advices.









Now, i need sticker, found this one on ebay. Should buy this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281299033344?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rylan*
> 
> Ok, i checked a whole thread a little and settled with E5450 (E0) for 41$ on ebay. Thanks for all advices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, i need sticker, found this one on ebay. Should buy this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281299033344?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Yeah go for it that's actually same user I bought my adapter from worked great for me and price was good.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skora*
> 
> Anyone else have a chip that wouldn't overclock at all? My E5450 just won't do anything past 3.1 stable. I thought I had damaged a pin or two on the mobos, but I didn't.
> 
> So tried a new sticker. Then after trying on an Asus P5Q PRO and Asrock P45TS, I bought an X5460. Its running on the P5Q PRO at 4.1ghz (1.28v) right now


What stepping is it (X5460)?


----------



## skora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> What stepping is it (X5460)?


SLBBA and the E5450 is SLBBM


----------



## SmOgER

Anyone willing to pull the trigger on this engineering sample X5450 for the sake of science?







It obviously won't do 5Ghz with 9 multi (albeit there is a small chance it's unlocked), but it shouldn't require much vcore to run at 4.3-4.5Ghz.









I would probably buy it myself if I hadn't ordered E5462 (rushed on that one) and X5460 week or so ago.

EDIT: That QAMB, is it C0 or E0?


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Anyone willing to pull the trigger on this engineering sample X5450 for the sake of science?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It obviously won't do 5Ghz with 9 multi (albeit there is a small chance it's unlocked), but it shouldn't require much vcore to run at 4.3-4.5Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably buy it myself if I hadn't ordered E5462 (rushed on that one) and X5460 week or so ago.
> 
> EDIT: That QAMB, is it C0 or E0?


QAMB / SLASB is C0 = 4.5Ghz 1.5v


----------



## avemt1

Ordered on Ebay, waiting on shipment 2 days. Why the delay?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281299033344


----------



## majden

Made a single menu for both (AMI and AWARD) BIOS types with "automatic" detection:

Add_microcodes_to_bios.zip 780k .zip file


Excuse me for my bad English...


----------



## avemt1

Fast reply from vendor. It was shipped, but no tracking number.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> QAMB / SLASB is C0 = 4.5Ghz 1.5v


But for engineering sample, it should be a pretty good chip even being an C0.

On the side note, up to 1.5V is okay with me (not more than that), so I'am starting to think that X5460 C0 for $44 might be a better choice than X5460 E0 for $71. Both are the cheapest options on ebay including shipping. Either way, will see what I'll get with this vcore lottery and if it won't be good enough, then worst case scenario I will relist C0 and replace it with E0.


----------



## skora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> But for engineering sample, it should be a pretty good chip even being an C0.
> 
> On the side note, up to 1.5V is okay with me (not more than that), so I'am starting to think that X5460 C0 for $44 might be a better choice than X5460 E0 for $71. Both are the cheapest options on ebay including shipping. Either way, will see what I'll get with this vcore lottery and if it won't be good enough, then worst case scenario I will relist C0 and replace it with E0.


How do you figure $71 for the SLBBA?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-SLBBA-Quad-Core-X5460-3-16GHz-CPU-/161345639821?pt=CPUs&hash=item2590f3158d
I bought from this very vendor. I'd rather have a new chip than a used any day since I've been burned once already by a used chip. Its still a lottery, but helps eliminate one factor of degradation.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majden*
> 
> Made a single menu for both (AMI and AWARD) BIOS types with "automatic" detection:
> 
> Add_microcodes_to_bios.zip 780k .zip file
> 
> 
> Excuse me for my bad English...


I've tested your program (only patching, not flashing the BIOS).
What I liked:
For AMI it uses AMIMMWIN, so it can handle BIOSes of other than Asus manufacturers (like Asrock, MSI) which MMTool has problems to deal with.

But I have noticed some abnormal behavior when deleting microcodes. Program were reporting microcode number like 7-27, than 6-26 when I again used "delete first 3" option. It took me like 10 runs to make space in Asrock P43Twins1600. If it was deleting 3 every time than no microcode would be left, but it had like ~28 after patching.
BTW it would be nice to choose what microcodes you want to delete.
No free space warning message should stay longer or be turned off by user action.
Intelmicrocodelist.exe should be stopped as soon as it finishes the list and than the displayed list should be paused. Intelmicrocodelist.exe runs endlessly and utilizes a lot of cpu, sometimes it causes windows explorer to restart. Also some BIOSes from Asrock are stored inside autoflash container and first you need to extract ROM with AMIUCP. You can add this to wish list, but I don't know if you can implement this under command line.

For Award it works fast, but this can have bad consequences as it can't handle special cases. By this I mean no free space in BIOS, old microcode in BIOS (like EVGA 780i SLI) and the worse one - additional 00 byte - end of file marker of ncpucode in some Gigabyte's BIOSes. I seriously doubt that people without proper knowledge will check for those possibilities before patching.

I like this program as it saves time, but I would not recommend it for layman.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skora*
> 
> How do you figure $71 for the SLBBA?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-SLBBA-Quad-Core-X5460-3-16GHz-CPU-/161345639821?pt=CPUs&hash=item2590f3158d
> I bought from this very vendor. I'd rather have a new chip than a used any day since I've been burned once already by a used chip. Its still a lottery, but helps eliminate one factor of degradation.


shipping $24.75

It's very unlikely used LGA771 chips can be degraded from overclocking since only recently these LGA771-->LGA775 adapters were invented, and I'am sure no one bothered to overclock them on servers (if it was even possible that is).


----------



## lovecary

even the whole system is about $100.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141344660327?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## TitusPulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skora*
> 
> How do you figure $71 for the SLBBA?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-SLBBA-Quad-Core-X5460-3-16GHz-CPU-/161345639821?pt=CPUs&hash=item2590f3158d
> I bought from this very vendor. I'd rather have a new chip than a used any day since I've been burned once already by a used chip. Its still a lottery, but helps eliminate one factor of degradation.


This is an interesting starting point for wondering how these chips, for servers even, manage to be so cheap, as probablly everyone noticed they were selling for 1k each at launch... at least the most expensive of its reign. Is it possible they are still produced somewhere in a lost fab on 45nm process? Overclocked, they are better then i3 - i5 which intel still sells to people on a budget...


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TitusPulo*
> 
> This is an interesting starting point for wondering how these chips, for servers even, manage to be so cheap, as probablly everyone noticed they were selling for 1k each at launch... at least the most expensive of its reign. Is it possible they are still produced somewhere in a lost fab on 45nm process? Overclocked, they are better then i3 - i5 which intel still sells to people on a budget...


Harpertowns at 4Ghz+ are very much competitive even today.

The reasons for them being so cheap is because LGA771 sockets are rare (servers), and for them to fit in LGA775 you still need adapter and prefferably modified bios. But even then, they aren't compatible with all the chipsets, so here you have it.. These chips are suitable only for PC enthusiasts who are willing to make their hands dirty, that's why it's the best bang for the buck ever









Now LGA775 Q9650, which in fact is slower than X5460, costs $170+









EDIT:

Q9650 = E5450.

QX9770 = X5470 (multi not unlocked in Xeon, but it doesn't matter unless 5Ghz wall is not enough for you, plus Xeon typically needs less vcore)

EDIT2: QX9775/QX9770 only come with C0/C1 steppings.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Harpertowns at 4Ghz+ are very much competitive even today.
> 
> The reasons for them being so cheap is because LGA771 sockets are rare (servers), and for them to fit in LGA775 you still need adapter and prefferably modified bios. But even then, they aren't compatible with all the chipsets, so here you have it.. These chips are suitable only for PC enthusiasts who are willing to make their hands dirty, that's why it's the best bang for the buck ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now LGA775 Q9650, which in fact is slower than X5460, costs $170+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Q9650 = E5450.
> 
> QX9770 = X5470 (multi not unlocked in Xeon, but it doesn't matter unless 5Ghz wall is not enough for you, plus Xeon typically needs less vcore)
> 
> EDIT2: QX9775/QX9770 only come with C0/C1 steppings.


QX9770 = X5482
Both X5470 and X5492 are faster

In my country normal LGA775 quads prices are dropping fast. 4 months ago it was 150$ for Q9550, now is 115$. And those are still considered too expensive because some people flooded the market with X3360 @87$ - this is native LGA775 Xeon.

BTW. I had X5482 E0 Engineering samples and multi wasn't unlocked.


----------



## majden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> BTW it would be nice to choose what microcodes you want to delete.


Done!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> No free space warning message should stay longer or be turned off by user action.


Done!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Intelmicrocodelist.exe should be stopped as soon as it finishes the list and than the displayed list should be paused.


Just made a large window size to accommodate all the information about the microcode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Intelmicrocodelist.exe runs endlessly and utilizes a lot of cpu, sometimes it causes windows explorer to restart.


I do not know what to say. At me it is started once by a call of this command in the menu. Tested on two PCs (one of them with xeon E5472 on board)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Also some BIOSes from Asrock are stored inside autoflash container and first you need to extract ROM with AMIUCP. You can add this to wish list, but I don't know if you can implement this under command line.


Good idea, but for now, I couldn`t implement this under command line.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> For Award it works fast, but this can have bad consequences as it can't handle special cases. By this I mean no free space in BIOS, old microcode in BIOS (like EVGA 780i SLI) and the worse one - additional 00 byte - end of file marker of ncpucode in some Gigabyte's BIOSes. I seriously doubt that people without proper knowledge will check for those possibilities before patching.


Yes, unfortunately the cbrom195 doesn't possess similar amimmwin functionality, and at the moment I can not change anything in this.

Add_microcodes_eng.zip 606k .zip file


Now with manual


----------



## Kryton

I recall earlier in this thread that the P965-S chipped boards can run the modded CPUs and tried it with my DFI Infinity Dark.
It does work but so far only with some of these chips.

My E5420 Xeon for example will boot up in the board but so far has a problem getting into Windows and suspect it's simply a problem with the install. I'd need to do a fresh install to confirm that.

My E5462 being it's a 1600MHz chip will not work at all with it, could be a NB strap issue with the BIOS I'm using but so far it just keeps recycling while trying to boot up.

However my L5240 Wolfdale DP chip works fine and goes right into Windows, no prob. Seems with this board it doesn't like 1600MHz chips but anything 1333MHz or lower stands a chance of working with it, which would make sense being the P965-S chipped boards are older than boards with the P43/P45 chipsets.

All three chips do work OK with my ASRock P43DE3 board and it seems fine with them.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> I recall earlier in this thread that the P965-S chipped boards can run the modded CPUs and tried it with my DFI Infinity Dark.
> It does work but so far only with some of these chips.
> 
> My E5420 Xeon for example will boot up in the board but so far has a problem getting into Windows and suspect it's simply a problem with the install. I'd need to do a fresh install to confirm that.
> 
> My E5462 being it's a 1600MHz chip will not work at all with it, could be a NB strap issue with the BIOS I'm using but so far it just keeps recycling while trying to boot up.
> 
> However my L5240 Wolfdale DP chip works fine and goes right into Windows, no prob. Seems with this board it doesn't like 1600MHz chips but anything 1333MHz or lower stands a chance of working with it, which would make sense being the P965-S chipped boards are older than boards with the P43/P45 chipsets.
> 
> All three chips do work OK with my ASRock P43DE3 board and it seems fine with them.


does the board support 1600fsb? if so some boards have switches or jumpers you have to move to enable 1600fsb.


----------



## skora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TitusPulo*
> 
> This is an interesting starting point for wondering how these chips, for servers even, manage to be so cheap, as probablly everyone noticed they were selling for 1k each at launch... at least the most expensive of its reign. Is it possible they are still produced somewhere in a lost fab on 45nm process? Overclocked, they are better then i3 - i5 which intel still sells to people on a budget...


Its not a matter of continued supply from manufacture, but cost benefit analysis. A lot of these chips eat a lot of power compared to the newer breeds. Running 24/7, 365, for a few years, and you make up that 1k acquisition cost. Businesses have the capital to upgrade and don't want clutter. Good for the adventurous 775 die hards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> shipping $24.75
> 
> It's very unlikely used LGA771 chips can be degraded from overclocking since only recently these LGA771-->LGA775 adapters were invented, and I'am sure no one bothered to overclock them on servers (if it was even possible that is).


Overclocking wouldn't be the source of the degradation. But sheer hours. A launch date x5460 could have over 75,000 hrs on it. The last one off the line still could have around 50,000 hrs. We have no way of knowing the environment they were running in. It cost money to cool, and if the previous owner kept them just cool enough to reliably function, but still had them running at a high temp, chips will degrade over those kinds of hours.


----------



## gnubert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> I recall earlier in this thread that the P965-S chipped boards can run the modded CPUs and tried it with my DFI Infinity Dark.
> It does work but so far only with some of these chips.
> 
> My E5420 Xeon for example will boot up in the board but so far has a problem getting into Windows and suspect it's simply a problem with the install. I'd need to do a fresh install to confirm that.
> 
> My E5462 being it's a 1600MHz chip will not work at all with it, could be a NB strap issue with the BIOS I'm using but so far it just keeps recycling while trying to boot up.
> 
> However my L5240 Wolfdale DP chip works fine and goes right into Windows, no prob. Seems with this board it doesn't like 1600MHz chips but anything 1333MHz or lower stands a chance of working with it, which would make sense being the P965-S chipped boards are older than boards with the P43/P45 chipsets.
> 
> All three chips do work OK with my ASRock P43DE3 board and it seems fine with them.


Dual cores X5260 C0 & E0 run great in my old Abit AB9 Pro P965 beta 23 bios & the unusual ATI Radeon Xpress 1250 chipset Abit Fi90HD bios19 (fsb limited to about 374). Both have microcode modded bioses.
Quad core E5440 C0 fails in both, with weird errors, "missing or corrupt" files, "can't verify digital signature",

The P965 chipset AB9 + E5440 quad could not install from a retail Windows disk, giving off corrupt file messages, cmdide.sys errors. A Linux live cd would stall before reaching the desktop (kernal panic, not syncing vps, unable to mount...). Fi90HD sometimes reached the Win7 logon screen before failing with memory management errors on an existing install (have not tried a fresh install, quad + OS, on the Fi90HD).

Curious to know if your E5420 quad will work on a fresh OS install.
I would like to try a 33xx series chip sometime to see if the quads for single cpu systems would work.

Abit IP35-E beta18 bios runs the E5440 C0 quad core ok on an existing Vista 64 install. Has instructions, VT SSE4 etc, but not speedstep, as I have not yet flashed a bios with the added microcodes.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnubert*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> I recall earlier in this thread that the P965-S chipped boards can run the modded CPUs and tried it with my DFI Infinity Dark.
> It does work but so far only with some of these chips.
> 
> My E5420 Xeon for example will boot up in the board but so far has a problem getting into Windows and suspect it's simply a problem with the install. I'd need to do a fresh install to confirm that.
> 
> My E5462 being it's a 1600MHz chip will not work at all with it, could be a NB strap issue with the BIOS I'm using but so far it just keeps recycling while trying to boot up.
> 
> However my L5240 Wolfdale DP chip works fine and goes right into Windows, no prob. Seems with this board it doesn't like 1600MHz chips but anything 1333MHz or lower stands a chance of working with it, which would make sense being the P965-S chipped boards are older than boards with the P43/P45 chipsets.
> 
> All three chips do work OK with my ASRock P43DE3 board and it seems fine with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Dual cores X5260 C0 & E0 run great in my old Abit AB9 Pro P965 & the unusual ATI Radeon Xpress 1250 chipset Abit Fi90HD (fsb to about 373). Both have microcode modded bioses.
> Quad core E5440 C0 fails in both, with weird errors, "missing or corrupt" files, "can't verify digital signature",
> 
> The P965 chipset AB9 + E5440 quad could not install from a retail Windows disk, giving off corrupt file messages, cmdide.sys errors. A Linux live cd would stall before reaching the desktop (kernal panic, not syncing vps, unable to mount...".
> 
> I would like to try a 33xx series chip sometime to see if the quads for single cpu systems would work.
> 
> Abit IP35-E beta18 bios runs the E5440 C0 quad core ok on an existing Vista 64 install. Has instructions, VT SSE4 etc, but not speedstep, as I have not yet flashed a bios with the added microcodes.
Click to expand...

My 965p-DS3 Rev3.3 Gigabyte board is working fine with X5460 and X5470. SSE4 and vt-x instructions are present after a modded BIOS (that was the only thing not working with a stock BIOS).

Seems Gigabyte boards are by far the easiest to make this mod work on.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> does the board support 1600fsb? if so some boards have switches or jumpers you have to move to enable 1600fsb.


I'll have to check on that but so far as I know ATM, it does not.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> QX9770 = X5482
> Both X5470 and X5492 are faster
> 
> In my country normal LGA775 quads prices are dropping fast. 4 months ago it was 150$ for Q9550, now is 115$. And those are still considered too expensive because some people flooded the market with X3360 @87$ - this is native LGA775 Xeon.
> 
> BTW. I had X5482 E0 Engineering samples and multi wasn't unlocked.


QX9770 is unlocked, so it's obviously better than X5482 which won't go higher than ~4Ghz (x8 multi) even if you will give it like 1.7+ vcore.


----------



## Kagouras34

Hello again! After replacing my cpu cooler with AIO water cooling I have to report the following results. My xeon [email protected] idles 36-38 degrees up to 55 degrees max under prime95 (stable – vcore under load 1,344volts). The weird thing is that my 3d mark 11 physics scores stills suffers when my clocks are set to 3,8ghz. On the contrary @3,33ghz , with some tweaking I have seen very good scores ~4850 points. In aida64 I can see that there is no throttling and only the cpu usage drops. I haven’t figure it out what is causing this yet. Could it be motherboard VRM overheating(p35-ds3l uses a 4+1 phase), a core failure? What do you think m8s?


----------



## prowler86

Hello! Gladly I can confirm that GA-X48-DS4 works fine with X3363:thumb:
When I put new x3363 into my mobo - CPUID says that it is Intel Xeon and it haven't sse4 and vt-x
Then I flashed my award bios with batch utility *award_reflash_for_xeon*.
Now I have sse4.1 instructions but my x3363 is.. e5440!
It is ok?


----------



## majden

Yes, it`s all right! You can see another one X3363 on russian Overclockers.ru
note, that in specification column you still can see X3363


----------



## kharmaguru

X5450 booted up and identified correctly on Asus P5K-VM (G33 chipset) with the latest 1001 bios, however it said only 2 cores and 6mb cache. Also it said "unknown CPU update microcode, F1 to continue". Windows 7 saw all 4 cores and seemed to use them but the idle temp never dropped below 45C and went to about 55C (zalman CNPS10X performa cooler) with handbrake maxing all 4 cores. The windows performance index rated the xeon at 6.4 - identical to the E8400 it replaced.

I then modded the bios with the appropriate microcode and flashed. The bios now sees 4 cores, 12mb cache but still has the F1 message. Temp now sits at 26C idle and hits 41C with handbrake. Windows performance index now rates the xeon at 7.3. My guess is the F1 message is because of the CPU having FSB parity and the chipset not. I disabled the "halt on F1" in the bios to circumvent the minor issue when booting. Overall it's 99% success and I'm happy. Thanks to the OP!


----------



## SmOgER

I just couldn't resist and ordered X5460 E0 on aliexpress for $48 with free shipping.

Now I have X5460 C0, E5462 and X5460 E0 all on their way.









Will be interesting to compare 2 different steppings.


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> I just couldn't resist and ordered X5460 E0 on aliexpress for $48 with free shipping.
> 
> Now I have X5460 C0, E5462 and X5460 E0 all on their way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be interesting to compare 2 different steppings.


ROFL!


----------



## Riktar54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> If you search the thread you`ll find the required .bin files of the Xeon microcodes.
> You can try the modded bios for the G41C-GS I upload by it is UNTESTED (it could brick the mobo and then need a new programmed bios chip if it is available). Use at your own risk.
> _It should be OK._
> 
> G41CGS_1_Xeon-UNTESTED.zip 648k .zip file
> 
> 
> If you try it then post back the results.
> 
> As for the memory it is not related to the cpu or how it is recognised.
> It is related to the northbridge and how many FSB STRAP your motherboard has and also to how much Mhz your RAM can do with no errors.
> If it runs at DDR3 1000 then it is not that bad.


I downloaded and unzipped the file but there is no extension. Well, since the file ends with the bios version (1.40) windows thinks it is a "40" file. How do I change it to a recognized bios update file?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnubert*
> 
> Dual cores X5260 C0 & E0 run great in my old Abit AB9 Pro P965 beta 23 bios & the unusual ATI Radeon Xpress 1250 chipset Abit Fi90HD bios19 (fsb limited to about 374). Both have microcode modded bioses.
> Quad core E5440 C0 fails in both, with weird errors, "missing or corrupt" files, "can't verify digital signature",
> 
> The P965 chipset AB9 + E5440 quad could not install from a retail Windows disk, giving off corrupt file messages, cmdide.sys errors. A Linux live cd would stall before reaching the desktop (kernal panic, not syncing vps, unable to mount...). Fi90HD sometimes reached the Win7 logon screen before failing with memory management errors on an existing install (have not tried a fresh install, quad + OS, on the Fi90HD).
> 
> Curious to know if your E5420 quad will work on a fresh OS install.
> I would like to try a 33xx series chip sometime to see if the quads for single cpu systems would work.
> 
> Abit IP35-E beta18 bios runs the E5440 C0 quad core ok on an existing Vista 64 install. Has instructions, VT SSE4 etc, but not speedstep, as I have not yet flashed a bios with the added microcodes.


Can you post those patched BIOS files, I want to take a look at them.
Links to originals would be helpful as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kagouras34*
> 
> Hello again! After replacing my cpu cooler with AIO water cooling I have to report the following results. My xeon [email protected] idles 36-38 degrees up to 55 degrees max under prime95 (stable - vcore under load 1,344volts). The weird thing is that my 3d mark 11 physics scores stills suffers when my clocks are set to 3,8ghz. On the contrary @3,33ghz , with some tweaking I have seen very good scores ~4850 points. In aida64 I can see that there is no throttling and only the cpu usage drops. I haven't figure it out what is causing this yet. Could it be motherboard VRM overheating(p35-ds3l uses a 4+1 phase), a core failure? What do you think m8s?


Run a memtest overnight. What is your RAM specs, current timings, NB voltage.
BTW. Please update your rig in signature, it will be easier in the future.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riktar54*
> 
> I downloaded and unzipped the file but there is no extension. Well, since the file ends with the bios version (1.40) windows thinks it is a "40" file. How do I change it to a recognized bios update file?


Some BIOSes from Asrock / Gigabyte have extension with version number / name. 1.40 seems a proper extension, as original BIOS has it. Refer to motherboard manual for flashing BIOS on this mobo and utilities (maybe it has Flashing features under BIOS). If this still fails than, change extension to ROM and use AMI tools for flashing (AFUWIN or AFUWINx64) - they are in downloads on AMI website - Link


----------



## chris89

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kagouras34*
> 
> Hello again! After replacing my cpu cooler with AIO water cooling I have to report the following results. My xeon [email protected] idles 36-38 degrees up to 55 degrees max under prime95 (stable - vcore under load 1,344volts). The weird thing is that my 3d mark 11 physics scores stills suffers when my clocks are set to 3,8ghz. On the contrary @3,33ghz , with some tweaking I have seen very good scores ~4850 points. In aida64 I can see that there is no throttling and only the cpu usage drops. I haven't figure it out what is causing this yet. Could it be motherboard VRM overheating(p35-ds3l uses a 4+1 phase), a core failure? What do you think m8s?


I'm running an X5450 on an hp g31 board by stock on a stock cooler meant for a E4500 and temps hit like 48C under load. This hp system I popped it in detected it perfectly without any bios updates and supports all extensions. The performance increase is substantial from say a Q8200 or Q6700...









Do you have an Nvidia GPU? I had terrible physics scores before turning on Physx in nvidia control panel and the scores went up quite a lot.

If you wanna make sure your stable. Run it through 50 runs of intelburntest at 32 threads and normal. That's a true stable situation, otherwise just to pass a benchmark something in the neighborhood of 10 runs is sufficient.

If you can't pass your scores will suffer because of too little volts or a none sync scenario. Meaning these CPU's prefer a 1:1 ratio between the fsb and northbridge. Keep your ram within spec no more than 85mhz more but the 1:1 ratio is extremely important for peak performance.


----------



## Dark78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> @Gyuri
> On my mainboard, EIST wasn't working until I have added the right microcodes, so it was working all the time @ 2,5 Ghz.


I have the same, but EIST working and C-state not workinghttp:// [URL=http://www.overclock.n...pport-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/4000#post_22470967http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/4000#post_22470967][/URL[/URL]]. I just switch off C-states in BIOS. I'm interested who has the same problems?
P.S. I have P5N7A-VM rev 1.04g + Xeon E5450.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark78*
> 
> C-state not working. I just switch off C-states in BIOS. I'm interested who has the same problems?


probably everyone has problems with C-States


----------



## Riktar54

Thanks again for the info! The bios is now updated!!!

Another question for all of you that have done this upgrade: How much of a bottleneck will the Xeon (Am thinking X5450) be on my R9 270? I am sure I will see a noticeable difference from my E8500 that is currently in my system.

Also has anyone worked a comparison against i3, i5, fx6300, etc, CPU's? How much overclock does it take to get close to a i3, FX6300, etc.

I was going to do an upgrade to a FX6300 CPU but after learning about this mod I am thinking that if the Xeon does not bottleneck the vidcard (too much) I will save a few bucks,,,,,,,









Am thinking that if the overclocking needs it I could invest in a watercooled (H50, 60, 100, etc) setup. Since they usually include all current CPU mounts with it I could still utilize the watercooler for the next upgrade.


----------



## skora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riktar54*
> 
> Thanks again for the info! The bios is now updated!!!
> 
> Another question for all of you that have done this upgrade: How much of a bottleneck will the Xeon (Am thinking X5450) be on my R9 270? I am sure I will see a noticeable difference from my E8500 that is currently in my system.
> 
> Also has anyone worked a comparison against i3, i5, fx6300, etc, CPU's? How much overclock does it take to get close to a i3, FX6300, etc.
> 
> I was going to do an upgrade to a FX6300 CPU but after learning about this mod I am thinking that if the Xeon does not bottleneck the vidcard (too much) I will save a few bucks,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am thinking that if the overclocking needs it I could invest in a watercooled (H50, 60, 100, etc) setup. Since they usually include all current CPU mounts with it I could still utilize the watercooler for the next upgrade.


A good overclocked Xeon is a good balance for the R9 270. It should let the GPU use near all its capabilities. Every system is going to have a bottleneck somewhere after overclock, you should be fine. You might be putting 120mph tires (the cpu) on a car that can do 130mph (the gpu). To me, thats a good balance. Just plan for a full platform upgrade with the next GPU upgrade or if you ever go crossfire.

This is an older article, but you can see how well an overclocked Xeon might do. The GPU they used is a 7970, so your xeon will be less of a bottleneck on the 270.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ivy-bridge-wolfdale-yorkfield-comparison,3487.html

Be careful with the AIO water coolers and socket comparability. The new versions of the corsair don't "state" they have 775 support. I was looking at doing the same thing and instead just added a pull fan to my Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer. Dropped the temps 15 degrees at load and I can actually run the fans lower and quieter. A fan is much cheaper too and worth a try.


----------



## gagarin77

I bet more of a buzzkill will be his G41 mobo which support only PCI Express 1.1


----------



## Helgaiden

I hate to ask (in case its easily posted somewhere) but does anyone possibly already have the Asus P5Q SE/R mobo bios with the microcodes already patched on posted here? Its a lot of pages to look through.







getting ready to do this for my brother in the near future, moving up from a q6600. I would really appreciate a link or something. Thanks!


----------



## Riktar54

According to this posting it looks like the drop will be minimal on my pcie 1.1 x16:

http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-1644762/expected-performance-pci-cards-pci-slot.html#10617073

I believe my 270 is based off the 78xx series and while they only show the 7970 I will guess the results will be similar for my r9 270.

I found it (kinda) funny they make mention that the results are a comparison from a motherboard that can simulate the different pcie versions and that in the real world a 7xxx card would most likely not run on a pcie 1.1 board.

My R9 270 seems to be running just dandy in the G41c-GS right now so,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SmOgER

Damn the E5462 is a one annoying overclocker...
It can boot easily with 7x500, but...

To get it stable even at 7x465 (3255Mhz) it's quite a challenge. vcore doesn't matter for it much, as long as it gets at least 1.16V. But to get it prime stable, you need to set NB, GTL, VTT and PLL voltages at close to maximum safe operating values. I'd be much more comfortable with rather vcore at 1.4v and everything else on standart/auto than playing with fire like this..


----------



## ronal

Got the X5460 working on a Asus P5N-T Deluxe out of the box, but I need to add the microcodes to get the full power of the cpu. When my PC boots I get a message "Unknown CPU detected, Please update Bios to get full power of Chip". Anyone willing to add the microcodes for my bios. I will upload the most recent bios for my motherboard and a pic of the instructions I already have from CPU-Z, also my mobo uses Award Phoenix bios.

1702.zip 841k .zip file



.


----------



## Helgaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronal*
> 
> Got the X5460 working on a Asus P5N-T Deluxe out of the box, but I need to add the microcodes to get the full power of the cpu. When my PC boots I get a message "Unknown CPU detected, Please update Bios to get full power of Chip". Anyone willing to add the microcodes for my bios. I will upload the most recent bios for my motherboard and a pic of the instructions I already have from CPU-Z, also my mobo uses Award Phoenix bios.
> 
> 1702.zip 841k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> .


Lookin for the same, except for the p5q-SE/r. I'll make another post to add the latest bios too good idea.


----------



## grandadandy

Hey all,
I have recently got a Dell Optiplex 780 and was wondering what are the options for putting a xeon processor in?
I have read through as much of this thread as I can and can't seem to find any certain answers.
Thanks
Andy


----------



## sunnysheen

intel xeon e5472 and abit ip35-e. run abit ip35-e at 400fsb with 18 bios. everything works fine.


----------



## DzillaXx

Got a xeon installed onto a asus p5q se/r, using it as a new server box.
Got it undervolted, so far only pulling 100watts from the wall during p95(around 90watts after video card goes into long idle), idle is around 50-55 watts(and with long idle is around 45-50watts). Not using the most power efficient PS (cx500), as well as having a hd7770 installed. As there is no integrated gpu in the p45 chipset.

My old ATOM 330 server idles around 35 watts and load can get upto 45watts. So overall not bad, considering the xeon has so much more processing power.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helgaiden*
> 
> Lookin for the same, except for the p5q-SE/r. I'll make another post to add the latest bios too good idea.


I got the p5q-se/r motherboard, I used this bios for complete support for my xeon. sse4 among everything else works









p5q-asus-se-r-1005-Xeon.zip 647k .zip file


----------



## ronal

Anyone got patched bios for the Asus P5N-T Deluxe motherboard.


----------



## Helgaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Got a xeon installed onto a asus p5q se/r, using it as a new server box.
> Got it undervolted, so far only pulling 100watts from the wall during p95(around 90watts after video card goes into long idle), idle is around 50-55 watts(and with long idle is around 45-50watts). Not using the most power efficient PS (cx500), as well as having a hd7770 installed. As there is no integrated gpu in the p45 chipset.
> 
> My old ATOM 330 server idles around 35 watts and load can get upto 45watts. So overall not bad, considering the xeon has so much more processing power.
> 
> 
> I got the p5q-se/r motherboard, I used this bios for complete support for my xeon. sse4 among everything else works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p5q-asus-se-r-1005-Xeon.zip 647k .zip file


Dude you rock. Thanks!


----------



## TitusPulo

The first guide in this thread is probably intimidating and a bit dificult. I followed this one with ease; Its surprisingly easy for AMI bios: http://www.delidded.com/how-to-update-cpu-microcode-in-ami-bios/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Got a xeon installed onto a asus p5q se/r, using it as a new server box.
> Got it undervolted, so far only pulling 100watts from the wall during p95(around 90watts after video card goes into long idle), idle is around 50-55 watts(and with long idle is around 45-50watts).


What tool you've used for low voltage? i'd try on L5420 and see how it goes.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TitusPulo*
> 
> The first guide in this thread is probably intimidating and a bit dificult. I followed this one with ease; Its surprisingly easy for AMI bios: http://www.delidded.com/how-to-update-cpu-microcode-in-ami-bios/
> *What tool you've used for low voltage?* i'd try on L5420 and see how it goes.


I did it all in the bios.

Should have gone with a L5420 from the start, but not far off. For $17 not complaining


----------



## TitusPulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Got a xeon installed onto a asus p5q se/r, using it as a new server box.
> Got it undervolted, so far only pulling 100watts from the wall during p95(around 90watts after video card goes into long idle), idle is around 50-55 watts(and with long idle is around 45-50watts).


Well. Depends on luck, as in my case i cannot undervolt in bios, only the opposite. So in that case e5410 lower voltage is almost the same. Even though l5420 cpu's can go for 1080v in load.


----------



## doodad

Has anyone managed to get an LGA775 board to provide proper voltages (0.85-1.25) for a Xeon instead of always running at ~1.25 volts even when the CPU idles?

My Asus P5KPL-AM runs the E5450 fine - BIOS, even after microcode mod, complains that things are not optimal but boots fine - but CPU-z and AIDA64 shows that SpeedStep doesn't lower the voltage when the multiplier drops down during idle mode. It's always at 1.22-1.28 volts during idle, and 1.12-1.18 volts during full load. Any ideas?

 

(Don't mind the ramped-up FSB - the weird vcore behavior is the same at normal 333 mhz FSB)


----------



## SmOgER

Got this E5462 properly up and running and let it do what it can best.
This chip screams EFFICIENCY, even despite being C0.


















(To view in full size: *right click - open image in new tab* took me awhile to figure out this myself lol)

EDIT: or click here.


----------



## Shonk

I wouldnt worry about it i have a R9 290 Tri-X on one of my X5460's running 3.8ghz stock volts



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riktar54*
> 
> Thanks again for the info! The bios is now updated!!!
> 
> Another question for all of you that have done this upgrade: How much of a bottleneck will the Xeon (Am thinking X5450) be on my R9 270? I am sure I will see a noticeable difference from my E8500 that is currently in my system.
> 
> Also has anyone worked a comparison against i3, i5, fx6300, etc, CPU's? How much overclock does it take to get close to a i3, FX6300, etc.
> 
> I was going to do an upgrade to a FX6300 CPU but after learning about this mod I am thinking that if the Xeon does not bottleneck the vidcard (too much) I will save a few bucks,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am thinking that if the overclocking needs it I could invest in a watercooled (H50, 60, 100, etc) setup. Since they usually include all current CPU mounts with it I could still utilize the watercooler for the next upgrade.


----------



## Eaglake

I'm so happy.
It works!!!!







I've put a X5460 in my P5Q SE Plus motherboard










Only when booting computer it shows to update BIOS to unleash it's full power, but it's already at newest BIOS.
Although it booted with stock BIOS also and showed the same thing


----------



## BugBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shonk*
> 
> I wouldnt worry about it i have a R9 290 Tri-X on one of my X5460's running 3.8ghz stock volts


Nice!
Could I be a pain in the ---? Could ya give 3DMark Skydiver a run?

http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2225484

My 5850 seems to be maxed out and Im looking at a getting a new GFX card, something with lots of RAM, 4 or 6GB.
Curious to see what results I have to look forward too.
Cheers!!


----------



## Riktar54

Thanks Shonk! I just downloaded and installed the Heaven benchmark so I can do a before and after once I change out the CPU!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shonk*
> 
> I wouldnt worry about it i have a R9 290 Tri-X on one of my X5460's running 3.8ghz stock volts


----------



## Shonk

i also did a 3dmark 11 run though at 3.6ghz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8526037

that was in my bedroom pc

the r9 290 is in the main pc now
will run another benchmark later on it


----------



## Shonk

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8540998


----------



## SmOgER

Just found out in the wiki about X5492. This is the highest clocked LGA771/LGA775 chip (3.4Ghz), but it's 1600FSB and therefore multi maxes out at 8, so say no to overclocking. But what surprised me the most was it's price on ebay... You could buy at least 2 X5470s for that price and they are undoubtedly a better choice.


----------



## RedJamaX

HP Irvine-GL6E works with 771 to 775 mod!

Not sure if this one has been mentioned yet, but I just got an X5450 (3.00GHz Xeon) to work in a mini-ITX HP Irvine GL6E. Perfect combination for a budget level HTPC or micro-gaming PC, which is what I am using it for.

I'm running at standard clock with an Intel cooler for Celeron (standard Intel design with copper core, but lower profile)
4 GB PC 800 DR2
GTX 560Ti
120GB Mushkin Enhanced SATA III SSD
Silverstone 450W power supply
packaged nicely in a Silverstone ML07B Case


----------



## Shonk

Sure here you go

Skydiver
http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2243084

FireStrike Smacking an i7 4790 @ 4.5ghz on everything apart from physics due to it being performed on the cpu and you cant compete with 8 threads vs 4 i would love to see an i7 4790 with hyper threading disabled
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2477170/fs/2477117
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BugBash*
> 
> Nice!
> Could I be a pain in the ---? Could ya give 3DMark Skydiver a run?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2225484
> 
> My 5850 seems to be maxed out and Im looking at a getting a new GFX card, something with lots of RAM, 4 or 6GB.
> Curious to see what results I have to look forward too.
> Cheers!!


----------



## Andrey123

Hey guys , im new in this forum , my english sucks so , sorry if i make mistakes xD , so this is my question :

Right now i have this pc :

P5G41C-M LX
3 gb ddr2
intel e4500
geforce 8600 gt

I want to upgrade that e4500 to a xeon , but I dont know nothing about components, idk what cpu to buy , idk if xeons work good in my motherboard with the sticker , I have 50 euros for the xeon , so pls help me , tell me what xeon to buy , and the most important , if is going to work well in that mb

ah and i want the xeon for play , i will upgrade gpu and ram soon , thx


----------



## SmOgER

How do you guys manage to keep the temps in control during these warm (hot) days?

Just received my X5460 SLANP. With vcore around 1.38v (@ 4Ghz) the temps are in mid 80s during [email protected] TCase in mid 70s. Current cooler nothing very fancy, but still - CM Hyper TX3.

Ordered CM 212 Evo and X5460 SLBBA should arrive shortly as well. Hope I will be able to clock it at around 4.3Ghz (i5-2500 mark) with temps at or below 80C with prime95.


----------



## Andrey123

From where did u bought it ?


----------



## SmOgER

SLANP C0 X5460 on ebay (~$45)
SLBBA E0 X5460 on aliexpress (found for $48 & free shipping)

CM 212 EVO at my local shop/e-shop for $38.

SLANP X5460 (1.238VID) and SLANP E5462 (1.15VID, stable at @ 3Ghz 1.024V) will be going for sale when I'll receive mine SLBBA


----------



## Andrey123

And what is the difference between SLANP and SLBBA ? ah and can you tell me pls if i can put Intel Xeon E5450 SLANQ 3GHz 1333MHz 8MB Quad-Core Processor in this mb P5G41C-M LX , i mean if i need to install a new bios or something , i want to buy it right now , and i don´t know what to do because , maybe i cant install it on my MB i know that i need a stick , but i see on other forums that someone need a new custom bios







i will be happy if u answer me


----------



## BugBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shonk*
> 
> Sure here you go
> 
> Skydiver
> http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2243084
> 
> FireStrike Smacking an i7 4790 @ 4.5ghz on everything apart from physics due to it being performed on the cpu and you cant compete with 8 threads vs 4 i would love to see an i7 4790 with hyper threading disabled
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2477170/fs/2477117


Impressive!
Most Impressive! (in best Darth Vader voice)

Thank You for your time, it would seem a high end GFX card is not wasted on an old 775 Mobo!!

What to do now though? Spend or wait until NVidia release the 880.......

Cheers!!


----------



## Riktar54

The X5450 is in and at base. Now comes the "how far can I push my CPU/GPU.











I do have speedstep disabled. I thought I read somewhere in this thread that it can cause problems? If I enable it what should I look for? Or will it be obvious (slower, freezing up, etc.) once I load back into Win7?

Thanks to everyone who gave me tips and to patentman for the "updated" bios!!!!


----------



## thespacepope

I just wanted to share my experience with a Dell Optiplex 745 SFF in the event that it might help another Dell owner out there.

The system before mod:
Dell Optiplex 745 SFF
275w power supply
2.6.6 Dell bios
Intel Q965 ICH8 chipset
Intel Core 2 Duo E6300: 1.86 GHz, 2M cache, 1066 MHz FSB, 65 w TDP, 65nm
Windows 8.1 Pro
AMD 6450 video card
3gb of ddr2 ram

I chose a Xeon L5320 (SLAEP, 1.86 Ghz, 8M cache, 1066 MHZ FSB, 50 w TDP, 65nm) for lower power consumption, quad core (the core 2 quad q6600 seems to be around $45 shipped on ebay) and because I wanted to match the lithography and FSB with the Q965 chipset since I did not know if q965 worked with 1333 FSB or 45nm lithography. The Xeon was $11 shipped and the mod sticker was $4. I don't use this system for gaming and I just wanted a little more headroom to get another year or so out of it.

I am confirming that the optiplex 745 SFF works fine with the xeon l5320. I doubt I will be overclocking since it is a Dell there is really no option to do hardware oc with it. I have done myself wrong with software oc in the past.


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thespacepope*
> 
> I just wanted to share my experience with a Dell Optiplex 745 SFF in the event that it might help another Dell owner out there.
> 
> The system before mod:
> Dell Optiplex 745 SFF
> 275w power supply
> 2.6.6 Dell bios
> Intel Q965 ICH8 chipset
> Intel Core 2 Duo E6300: 1.86 GHz, 2M cache, 1066 MHz FSB, 65 w TDP, 65nm
> Windows 8.1 Pro
> AMD 6450 video card
> 3gb of ddr2 ram
> 
> I chose a Xeon L5320 (SLAEP, 1.86 Ghz, 8M cache, 1066 MHZ FSB, 50 w TDP, 65nm) for lower power consumption, quad core (the core 2 quad q6600 seems to be around $45 shipped on ebay) and because I wanted to match the lithography and FSB with the Q965 chipset since I did not know if q965 worked with 1333 FSB or 45nm lithography. The Xeon was $11 shipped and the mod sticker was $4. I don't use this system for gaming and I just wanted a little more headroom to get another year or so out of it.
> 
> I am confirming that the optiplex 745 SFF works fine with the xeon l5320. I doubt I will be overclocking since it is a Dell there is really no option to do hardware oc with it. I have done myself wrong with software oc in the past.


Perhaps BSEL mod it to 1333 FSB?


----------



## thespacepope

Would that even be possible since the q965 has a max FSB of 1066?


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thespacepope*
> 
> Would that even be possible since the q965 has a max FSB of 1066?


Ya, nvm your motherboard is limited.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thespacepope*
> 
> I just wanted to share my experience with a Dell Optiplex 745 SFF in the event that it might help another Dell owner out there.
> 
> The system before mod:
> Dell Optiplex 745 SFF
> 275w power supply
> 2.6.6 Dell bios
> Intel Q965 ICH8 chipset
> Intel Core 2 Duo E6300: 1.86 GHz, 2M cache, 1066 MHz FSB, 65 w TDP, 65nm
> Windows 8.1 Pro
> AMD 6450 video card
> 3gb of ddr2 ram
> 
> I chose a Xeon L5320 (SLAEP, 1.86 Ghz, 8M cache, 1066 MHZ FSB, 50 w TDP, 65nm) for lower power consumption, quad core (the core 2 quad q6600 seems to be around $45 shipped on ebay) and because I wanted to match the lithography and FSB with the Q965 chipset since I did not know if q965 worked with 1333 FSB or 45nm lithography. The Xeon was $11 shipped and the mod sticker was $4. I don't use this system for gaming and I just wanted a little more headroom to get another year or so out of it.
> 
> I am confirming that the optiplex 745 SFF works fine with the xeon l5320. I doubt I will be overclocking since it is a Dell there is really no option to do hardware oc with it. I have done myself wrong with software oc in the past.


Any reason why you didn't opt for a higher clocked Kentsfield version? Just curious why you grabbed such a low clocked Clovertown based one.


----------



## SmOgER

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrey123*
> 
> And what is the difference between SLANP and SLBBA ? ah and can you tell me pls if i can put Intel Xeon E5450 SLANQ 3GHz 1333MHz 8MB Quad-Core Processor in this mb P5G41C-M LX , i mean if i need to install a new bios or something , i want to buy it right now , and i don´t know what to do because , maybe i cant install it on my MB i know that i need a stick , but i see on other forums that someone need a new custom bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will be happy if u answer me


You will need to update microcodes to get the full compatibility (all the features), but it should boot without them too.

EDIT: what the **** is going on, can't get the temps even remotely under control even after replacing CM Hyper TX3 with CM 212 Evo... With vcore 1.4v I just keep hitting the thermal limits (90s) no matter what. This doesn't add up. Even with Q6600 1.55vcore and old cooler I didn't have such problems.








*%$#


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Any reason why you didn't opt for a higher clocked Kentsfield version? Just curious why you grabbed such a low clocked Clovertown based one.


Most likely because the VRM of that board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> false
> You will need to update microcodes to get the full compatibility (all the features), but it should boot without them too.
> 
> EDIT: what the **** is going on, can't get the temps even remotely under control even after replacing CM Hyper TX3 with CM 212 Evo... With vcore 1.4v I just keep hitting the thermal limits (90s) no matter what. This doesn't add up. Even with Q6600 1.55vcore and old cooler I didn't have such problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *%$#


ROFL! I told you so. You are only stressing the CPU using prime95. Try Linx, it would go up to 100.


----------



## thespacepope

My decision was based on price and TDP.

The 745 SFF has a pretty weak PS and the case is puny so I wanted to avoid heat and power issues.

The cheapest kentsfield are about double the price I paid and I was not sure that this upgrade would work since I have a dell MB.

How much better would the performance of a kentsfield be?


----------



## skora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> How do you guys manage to keep the temps in control during these warm (hot) days?
> 
> Just received my X5460 SLANP. With vcore around 1.38v (@ 4Ghz) the temps are in mid 80s during [email protected] TCase in mid 70s. Current cooler nothing very fancy, but still - CM Hyper TX3.
> 
> Ordered CM 212 Evo and X5460 SLBBA should arrive shortly as well. Hope I will be able to clock it at around 4.3Ghz (i5-2500 mark) with temps at or below 80C with prime95.


I had temp issues at the noise level I was willing to accept with my Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer. The exhaust side of the fan is angular, so attaching a pull fan wasn't going to work without a mod. I took a broken fan, cut the blades/motor/spokes out. I attached the stock sunbeam fan to the exhaust side since it moves more air than the extra fan I had and placed on the intake side. With a negative pressure setup, it dropped my temps 15 degrees and let me drop the RPMs on the stock fan by a 100. Nice and cool, nice and quiet. I'd look at setting up a push/pull fan setup before trying anything more expensive. The extra fan I used was one that was free after rebate from Tigerdirect. A kingwin I think. They should still have that offer.


----------



## TitusPulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> false
> You will need to update microcodes to get the full compatibility (all the features), but it should boot without them too.
> 
> EDIT: what the **** is going on, can't get the temps even remotely under control even after replacing CM Hyper TX3 with CM 212 Evo... With vcore 1.4v I just keep hitting the thermal limits (90s) no matter what. This doesn't add up. Even with Q6600 1.55vcore and old cooler I didn't have such problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *%$#


The temperature is somewhat expected to rise considerably, but is kind of surprising that 1.4v is necessarly.


----------



## Andrey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> false
> You will need to update microcodes to get the full compatibility (all the features), but it should boot without them too.
> 
> EDIT: what the **** is going on, can't get the temps even remotely under control even after replacing CM Hyper TX3 with CM 212 Evo... With vcore 1.4v I just keep hitting the thermal limits (90s) no matter what. This doesn't add up. Even with Q6600 1.55vcore and old cooler I didn't have such problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *%$#


Ok , im new in this world







, i will go for a mb with 771 socket so i don´t need to make nothing and i let my mb how is , what mb do you think I should buy ? i want a mb with I can make OC but to not cost too much money , the cpu i bought is this
Intel Xeon E5450 SLANQ 3GHz


----------



## kryptonfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BugBash*
> 
> Nice!
> Could I be a pain in the ---? Could ya give 3DMark Skydiver a run?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2225484
> 
> My 5850 seems to be maxed out and Im looking at a getting a new GFX card, something with lots of RAM, 4 or 6GB.
> Curious to see what results I have to look forward too.
> Cheers!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shonk*
> 
> i also did a 3dmark 11 run though at 3.6ghz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8526037
> 
> that was in my bedroom pc
> 
> the r9 290 is in the main pc now
> will run another benchmark later on it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shonk*
> 
> Sure here you go
> 
> Skydiver
> http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2243084
> 
> FireStrike Smacking an i7 4790 @ 4.5ghz on everything apart from physics due to it being performed on the cpu and you cant compete with 8 threads vs 4 i would love to see an i7 4790 with hyper threading disabled
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2477170/fs/2477117


That's pretty well ! My results :

3DMark 11
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8437715

Fire Strike
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2375235

Sky Diver
http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2187710

Xeon 771 are still impressive indeed, compared to i7, i5 Haswell








Between us : http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2375235/fs/2477170
My R9 270 @1145/1500 is near the half of your R9 290







I was far to believe R9 200 series cards were so powerful but not that much...I should have think twice before to buy my graphic card. I thought I'd be CPU limited but actually not. All depends games but it's plain to see an i7 with 4 cores/4 threads, clock for clock, should be inferior to a Xeon according to the Shonk's Fire Strike comparison....

@Andrey123 : Most of 771 mobo don't support OC. You should keep your P5G41C-M LX and join your E5450 with it. (it's what I'd do)

All what you need to know : http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter


----------



## Andrey123

Thx for answer , i have to buy yes or yes other motherboard , because this is my father mb , and he dont want to let me cut the socket and etc








so if u can say me a mb socket 775 with a good compatibility to my xeon5450 SLANQ , because if is mine i can do what i want







, I will search it but i don´t understand nothing about motherboards or chipset or w/e and sorry for my english xD


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> false
> You will need to update microcodes to get the full compatibility (all the features), but it should boot without them too.
> 
> EDIT: what the **** is going on, can't get the temps even remotely under control even after replacing CM Hyper TX3 with CM 212 Evo... With vcore 1.4v I just keep hitting the thermal limits (90s) no matter what. This doesn't add up. Even with Q6600 1.55vcore and old cooler I didn't have such problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *%$#


OK just tested this CPU under all stock settings (3.15Ghz 1.224VID) and under prime95 *small-fft*, core temps are high 50s to low 60s (61C peak after 10mins). Ambient around 25 or so.

Now how can 0.15v bump in vcore cause the temps to rise by 40C? Something's wrong...


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrey123*
> 
> Thx for answer , i have to buy yes or yes other motherboard , because this is my father mb , and he dont want to let me cut the socket and etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so if u can say me a mb socket 775 with a good compatibility to my xeon5450 SLANQ , because if is mine i can do what i want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I will search it but i don´t understand nothing about motherboards or chipset or w/e and sorry for my english xD


Honestly I had great luck with gigabyte boards. I've tested 965p, p43, P35 and p45. Selling a couple of the setups actually. So a good gigabyte 775 board gets my vote.


----------



## Andrey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Honestly I had great luck with gigabyte boards. I've tested 965p, p43, P35 and p45. Selling a couple of the setups actually. So a good gigabyte 775 board gets my vote.


what do you think about this one ? http://www.ebay.es/itm/Gigabyte-GA-EP45-DS3L-V1-0-MotherBoard-Intel-P45-Express-LGA-775-DDR2-/271517382470?pt=Motherboards&hash=item3f37b27746&_uhb=1&clk_rvr_id=670177731637

this mother have a good OC ?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrey123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Honestly I had great luck with gigabyte boards. I've tested 965p, p43, P35 and p45. Selling a couple of the setups actually. So a good gigabyte 775 board gets my vote.
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think about this one ? http://www.ebay.es/itm/Gigabyte-GA-EP45-DS3L-V1-0-MotherBoard-Intel-P45-Express-LGA-775-DDR2-/271517382470?pt=Motherboards&hash=item3f37b27746&_uhb=1&clk_rvr_id=670177731637
> 
> this mother have a good OC ?
Click to expand...

I have a very similar one myself actually in my sig for sale lol. Honestly it's one of the best 775 boards ever made. Mine does 500 fsb with little to no effort. I never even bothered to push harder.


----------



## Andrey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I have a very similar one myself actually in my sig for sale lol. Honestly it's one of the best 775 boards ever made. Mine does 500 fsb with little to no effort. I never even bothered to push harder.


So is a good price no? the only bad think is the 20 euros from the delivery







, i will buy this one







, can you recommend me a good gpu card ? actually i have a geforce 8600 gt , when im going to get tat mother board , i will have the cpu and like 6-7 gb ram , i know i have that in some place of my house , so what gpu with a no too hight price can you recommend me ?

i dont want to play with ultra , with a good fps im happy

ah 1 question more , that mother is focsued on overclock ? a guy told me in other forum that , the motherboard i mention before isn´t good for OC , i mean for that 40 euros i can get something better or that is the best i can get for that money ?


----------



## Kagouras34

Stable @4ghz with 1,408 vcore (1,36 load) still 3d mark 11 score worse than 3,33ghz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8546022


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kagouras34*
> 
> 
> Stable @4ghz with 1,408 vcore (1,36 load) still 3d mark 11 score worse than 3,33ghz
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8546022


What temps (reported by HWMonitor, HWinfo64 or core temp) are you getting with prime95?


----------



## Kagouras34

Under prime95 , with high ambient (32 degrees) and with eist, tm2 disabled I hit high 60s (seidons fan is revving to almost max)


----------



## skora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrey123*
> 
> Thx for answer , i have to buy yes or yes other motherboard , because this is my father mb , and he dont want to let me cut the socket and etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so if u can say me a mb socket 775 with a good compatibility to my xeon5450 SLANQ , because if is mine i can do what i want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I will search it but i don´t understand nothing about motherboards or chipset or w/e and sorry for my english xD


Theres also this option with what you have.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/4210#post_22566778


----------



## Riktar54

Well bummer of bummers. Can't get any kind of overclock going on my setup. Still happy with the X5450 in my Asrock G41C-GS mobo at stock settings but was hoping for a 3.6ghz speed bump on the system,,,,,,,,,

And for a $60 investment and some of my time this has been worthwhile.









Anyone else running this mobo that may have some tips?


----------



## skora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riktar54*
> 
> Well bummer of bummers. Can't get any kind of overclock going on my setup. Still happy with the X5450 in my Asrock G41C-GS mobo at stock settings but was hoping for a 3.6ghz speed bump on the system,,,,,,,,,
> 
> And for a $60 investment and some of my time this has been worthwhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else running this mobo that may have some tips?


I thought I had an Asus P5Q PRO motherboard issue not allowing a E5450 to overclock. Put the chip in a second board, Asrock P45TS I bought and same thing. Tried a third board, EVGA 750 SLI and same thing. I received a chip that is rock solid at stock, but would not overclock anything significant. Bought a X5460 and pretty quick on the Asus hit 4.1ghz with 1.28v. Would try higher, but don't think the heat and energy are worth trying for 4.3ghz. Very happy once I did get over 4ghz, but it was extremely frustrating to get there. And spent money on parts that I don't need now.

Before blaming the mobo, try to run the chip on another board. If you don't want to mod another board, see the link to notching the chip I have listed just before your post.


----------



## kryptonfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kagouras34*
> 
> 
> Stable @4ghz with 1,408 vcore (1,36 load) still 3d mark 11 score worse than 3,33ghz
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8546022


Did you try Fire Strike or another 3Dmark ? Maybe your 3Dmark 11 has a trouble...Do you have DirectX 11 up to date ? Install all Visual C++ 32/64bits (both if you have Windows 64bits) from there http://en.vessoft.com/software/windows/download/microsoftvc (really important for performance !).

Test Fritz Chess Benchmark to compare with mine :


Test also PerformanceTest 8 you should have at least +6100 CPU Mark :


If not, you could be victim of an improper OC without to know or something wrong with your windows...


----------



## Riktar54

I had not (stupid me) considered raising the stock voltage above the 1.18 my board is feeding the X5450.

I dont have any other boards laying around to try. Considering that the CPU's can be had for less than another motherboard (At least the one I want: GA-EP45T-UD3LR) I may consider getting another chip if the voltage bump does not help.

Your idea of notching the CPU sounds scary, but interesting. What type of bit did you use with the dremel?

Thanks for the suggestion!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skora*
> 
> I thought I had an Asus P5Q PRO motherboard issue not allowing a E5450 to overclock. Put the chip in a second board, Asrock P45TS I bought and same thing. Tried a third board, EVGA 750 SLI and same thing. I received a chip that is rock solid at stock, but would not overclock anything significant. Bought a X5460 and pretty quick on the Asus hit 4.1ghz with 1.28v. Would try higher, but don't think the heat and energy are worth trying for 4.3ghz. Very happy once I did get over 4ghz, but it was extremely frustrating to get there. And spent money on parts that I don't need now.
> 
> Before blaming the mobo, try to run the chip on another board. If you don't want to mod another board, see the link to notching the chip I have listed just before your post.


----------



## skora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riktar54*
> 
> I had not (stupid me) considered raising the stock voltage above the 1.18 my board is feeding the X5450.
> 
> I dont have any other boards laying around to try. Considering that the CPU's can be had for less than another motherboard (At least the one I want: GA-EP45T-UD3LR) I may consider getting another chip if the voltage bump does not help.
> 
> Your idea of notching the CPU sounds scary, but interesting. What type of bit did you use with the dremel?
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion!!


IIRC it was something like this, not sure which one I used out of my kit:
https://www.google.com/search?q=diamond+shank+dremel&rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS570US570&espv=2&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=aBLQU5bFD6iV8gGi14D4AQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg&biw=1920&bih=955#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=gNs97qStLuc2fM%253A%3B_5nE7MXjbJaTAM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fep.yimg.com%252Fay%252Fyhst-14951247236082%252Fegg-carving-bits-3-32-shank-for-dremel-2.gif%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.drillglass.com%252Fbiwi3sh.html%3B180%3B473

From experience, don't put too much money into troubleshooting why this mod isn't working with your gear. It can nickle and dime you and in the end, you could have just bought a better platform, either entry 1150 or used 1366. If it is your board, then you're left with 2 "probably" working CPUs and a stock performance mobo.

If you are getting into replacing a 775 mobo, this mod loses its value. Since you need or have DDR3 ram already, I'd shoot for an X58 instead and grab a 1366 xeon. The xeons are just as cheap as the 775s, have HT, and you could find a board that supports Sata III also.


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skora*
> 
> If you are getting into replacing a 775 mobo, this mod loses its value. Since you need or have DDR3 ram already, I'd shoot for an X58 instead and grab a 1366 xeon. The xeons are just as cheap as the 775s, have HT, and you could find a board that supports Sata III also.


X58 motherboards are expensive (100 + ).


----------



## skora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bailw*
> 
> X58 motherboards are expensive (100 + ).


And the board he wants is $100+. Most 775 boards with DDR3 are pushing into X58 territory. Someone has an alienware X58 for $72 on ebay. Reasonably priced X58 boards are out there.

If you have a good 775 board, then this mod is for you. If you don't, don't buy a 5 year old board with a 5 year old CPU when you can get better performance for about the same money with an X58 or the right 1150 platform.


----------



## Riktar54

GREAT points Skora. I was hoping I could catch a deal on Ebay on that board. But it looks like it will be too costly. Especially if its he CPU and not my mobo.

I agree with you completely on the economics of this mod. As I said before I am quite pleased with a mod that cost me all of $60 that has made a BIG difference from my old duo core CPU that now sits on the shelf.

So I will try bumping the voltage and see what happens. And if I am stuck at stock speeds so be it!

I will still be smiling all the way to the bank at the speed increase over my old CPU,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skora*
> 
> And the board he wants is $100+. Most 775 boards with DDR3 are pushing into X58 territory. Someone has an alienware X58 for $72 on ebay. Reasonably priced X58 boards are out there.
> 
> If you have a good 775 board, then this mod is for you. If you don't, don't buy a 5 year old board with a 5 year old CPU when you can get better performance for about the same money with an X58 or the right 1150 platform.


Well good DDR2 RAM (1066Mhz CL5) isn't any slower than cheap DDR3 (1333 CL9), but of course the price is different if you have to buy it









as for the good DDR3 LGA775 mobos, just saw this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asus-P5K3-Deluxe-MOTHERBOARD-/181471845987?pt=Motherboards&hash=item2a40909e63

So definitely can't say they are expensive...

I would say it's on the balance where it's quite hard choice as to whether opt for used parts or buy a new more efficient but less powerful PC (again, E5450/X5460/X5470 @ 4.3Ghz = i5-2500K = i5-3470S in multithreaded scenarios)

Granted i5-3470 has additional features like TB and HT, but atm it costs $230+ in europe.


----------



## skora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Well good DDR2 RAM (1066Mhz CL5) isn't any slower than cheap DDR3 (1333 CL9), but of course the price is different if you have to buy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for the good DDR3 LGA775 mobos, just saw this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asus-P5K3-Deluxe-MOTHERBOARD-/181471845987?pt=Motherboards&hash=item2a40909e63
> 
> So definitely can't say they are expensive...
> 
> I would say it's on the balance where it's quite hard choice as to whether opt for used parts or buy a new more efficient but less powerful PC (again, E5450/X5460/X5470 @ 4.3Ghz = i5-2500K = i5-3470S in multithreaded scenarios)
> 
> Granted i5-3470 has additional features like TB and HT, but atm it costs $230+ in europe.


I had not looked at P35 DDR3 boards, so I didn't realize they were that cheap. If you look at just non-intel P45 DDR3 boards, they are all closer to that $100 mark after shipping. P43 DDR3 boards are on par with the P35s. Now the question is, can those boards get you're 54x0 to 4.3ghz?

The other part of the ram equation is capacity. 8gb of DDR2 1066 will run near $100. But 8gb of DDR3 will cost $75 or less if buying used.

Its all about expectations for what you need out of your system and what you have already and budget. But from scratch or if a mobo replacement is need and top performance is desired, I think there's better options than this mod.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skora*
> 
> I had not looked at P35 DDR3 boards, so I didn't realize they were that cheap. If you look at just non-intel P45 DDR3 boards, they are all closer to that $100 mark after shipping. P43 DDR3 boards are on par with the P35s. Now the question is, can those boards get you're 54x0 to 4.3ghz?
> 
> The other part of the ram equation is capacity. 8gb of DDR2 1066 will run near $100. But 8gb of DDR3 will cost $75 or less if buying used.
> 
> Its all about expectations for what you need out of your system and what you have already and budget. But from scratch or if a mobo replacement is need and top performance is desired, I think there's better options than this mod.


Then hardest to get to 4.3Ghz, cause it needs 477FSB for that, but still, any higher end board will get you there. And of course I'am talking about E0 stepping CPUs.

Now for it's price, this mod is a very good bang for the buck even buying from scratch. Like I said if I didin't have my current setup and needed a decent rig on tight budget, I would definitely consider LGA771 with X5460 E0 or X5470. The performance potential is certainly there, while the downside is power consumption. But if you have to buy a higher end VGA, those extra 50W on CPU front not gonna matter anyway.


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skora*
> 
> I had not looked at P35 DDR3 boards, so I didn't realize they were that cheap. If you look at just non-intel P45 DDR3 boards, they are all closer to that $100 mark after shipping. P43 DDR3 boards are on par with the P35s. Now the question is, can those boards get you're 54x0 to 4.3ghz?
> 
> The other part of the ram equation is capacity. 8gb of DDR2 1066 will run near $100. But 8gb of DDR3 will cost $75 or less if buying used.
> 
> Its all about expectations for what you need out of your system and what you have already and budget. But from scratch or if a mobo replacement is need and top performance is desired, I think there's better options than this mod.


Dont bother to spend 100 dollars on a outdated P45 or 43 DDR3 motherboard.

If you are willing to spend up to that much, just go find a used i5 2500k cpu + motherboard combo (200 dollars or less). 8GB DDR3 1600 nowadays cost about 50 dollars only.


----------



## marcin07112

"Is there really a difference between xeon e5420 and x5470?"

Hello,

Could you please help me with some issue.
I recently installed xeon e5420 to improve my old pc and now I am thinking to buy xeon x5470, as according to cpubenchmark there is quite a difference:

e5420 (3443 points)
http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Xeon+E5420+%40+2.50GHz&id=1233

x5470 (5102 points)
http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Xeon+X5470+%40+3.33GHz&id=1709

My question is:
"Will I actually noticed a differences if I switch to x5470?"

P.S.
I did not put information about my pc, as this is a general question.
I am aware of the high TDP of x5470.
I am not planning to OC.

Thank you.


----------



## bailw

@marcin, the question is what are you planing to do with that computer, gaming, web browsing etc?


----------



## marcin07112

Thanks for reply.

Mostly gaming.


----------



## ruffao

Hello Folks!
Can someone please update the microcodes for my two motherboards? The CPU I own is Intel Xeon X5482.

The most recent bios for my both mobos are:
dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5K-VM/P5K-VM-ASUS-1001.zip
dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5Q-E/P5Q-E-ASUS-2101.zip

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Riktar54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bailw*
> 
> Dont bother to spend 100 dollars on a outdated P45 or 43 DDR3 motherboard.
> 
> If you are willing to spend up to that much, just go find a used i5 2500k cpu + motherboard combo (200 dollars or less). 8GB DDR3 1600 nowadays cost about 50 dollars only.


That is why (after advice from others on his forum) I have opted to just sit pat with what I have.

One of my goals with this upgrade was to stop ham-stringing my HIS R9 270 Vid card with my old (E8500) duo core CPU. From everything review I have read and running the Heaven 4.0 benchmark I am pretty much (Almost 97%) running with mainstream quad core CPU's.

And that aint bad for $60.

I am curious where you found DDR3 1600 memory for $50.

Care to share a link?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcin07112*
> 
> "Is there really a difference between xeon e5420 and x5470?"
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Could you please help me with some issue.
> I recently installed xeon e5420 to improve my old pc and now I am thinking to buy xeon x5470, as according to cpubenchmark there is quite a difference:
> 
> <...>
> 
> I am not planning to OC.
> 
> Thank you.


Oh come on!

You realize that all these Harpertown (E54x0, X54x0) chips are the same, just clocked differently and have different multipliers? Clock for clock they are absolutely equal.
increase FSB from 333 to 400Mhz and it will pretty much match stock X5470, giving you 3Ghz. It will either require only a very small bump on voltage or it will run on stock vcore at that clock (very likely). I ran E5462 C0 at 3Ghz UNDERVOLTED with ~1.024v, so it was actually less stressed than stock, running cooler, and yet was faster. you should find my screenshots a couple of pages back.


----------



## marcin07112

Thanks a lot


----------



## SmOgER

You're welcome, screenshots in page 428


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riktar54*
> 
> I am curious where you found DDR3 1600 memory for $50.
> 
> Care to share a link?


Well, i bought a 8gb 1600 kit 2 weeks ago for 40 dollars (super good deal). Normally i see these kits go for 50-60 on forums (hardforum, anantech, ocforums etc).

16gb ddr3 1600 for $120 - http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1827007, he probably accept 110.


----------



## skora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Then hardest to get to 4.3Ghz, cause it needs 477FSB for that, but still, any higher end board will get you there. And of course I'am talking about E0 stepping CPUs.
> 
> Now for it's price, this mod is a very good bang for the buck even buying from scratch. Like I said if I didin't have my current setup and needed a decent rig on tight budget, I would definitely consider LGA771 with X5460 E0 or X5470. The performance potential is certainly there, while the downside is power consumption. But if you have to buy a higher end VGA, those extra 50W on CPU front not gonna matter anyway.


And there in lies my point. If you need that top speed to match a GPU (guessing R9 280 or 760 GTX or above,) then you need that higher end board that cost more putting you into competition with a platform upgrade. If you are using a lesser GPU, then this can make sense from scratch if you are on a very strict budget.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bailw*
> 
> Dont bother to spend 100 dollars on a outdated P45 or 43 DDR3 motherboard.
> 
> If you are willing to spend up to that much, just go find a used i5 2500k cpu + motherboard combo (200 dollars or less). 8GB DDR3 1600 nowadays cost about 50 dollars only.


I agree. One step lower would be a cheap X58 say for $100-$120 gets a decent board. A Xeon W3530 or a W3550 for $20-$40, and then 6gb-12gb DDR3 triple channel kit for $30-$60. A great i7 system for $150-$220. Heck, since you can build for $150, I couldn't recommend any new 775 mobo purchase unless you are replacing something broken and have a high end cpu and DDR2. If they have DDR3, make the jump and sell off the cpu.

I get my prices by going to ebay and looking at sold listings only.


----------



## BuddyRoe

I have a Dell 755 socket 775 trying to modify to work with 771 Xeon.
Can anyone give some help with a BIOS modification that may work.
Specs. are:
Dell Optiplex 755
Motherboard Model CN-ODR845-13740-87V-07IM
Current BIOS : Dell 0755-A22
http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=2DWTY&osCode=WW1&fileId=3104076313&languageCode=en&categoryId=BI
Xeon Processor: X3363 / SLASC / 2.83/12M/1333
Old LGA 775 processor : Core 2 Duo / E6550 / 2.33/4M/1333 / SLA9X


----------



## SmOgER

Wrote a post in another thread, but then thought it belongs here:

Well the LGA771 have TJMax of 85C.
But I find that value questionable as Q9550 is made from similiar silicone and yet it has tjmax 95-100C.

It's possible that Intel specced Xeons for lower TJMax only because servers generally used a more capable coolers and they require bullet proof reliability, so throttling/power-off happens sooner than it would for consumer CPUs. In that case we shouldn't be overly worried about occasionally hitting TJMax.


----------



## TitusPulo

Q9550 seems to have this
Quote:


> Minimum power dissipation 12 Watt (TDP in extended HALT state)


According to cpuworld.

pretty cool feature. though some bios doesn't support this option

Idle power consumption: http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Core_2/Intel-Core%202%20Quad%20Q9550%20EU80569PJ073N%20(BX80569Q9550).html
C1E: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Everything-You-Need-to-Know-About-the-CPU-C-States-Power-Saving-Modes/611/2


----------



## ivanz

What of xeon have better performance (expedient) for asus p5q3 deluxe (ddr3 1600) given specific performance per watt?

how x5470 works (correctly?) on fsb 1600? (for ddr3 1600)

Xeon X5482 @ 3.20GHz 4,992
Xeon X3370 @ 3.00GHz 4,894
Xeon E5472 @ 3.00GHz 4,829
Xeon X5472 @ 3.00GHz 4,791
Xeon X5470 @ 3.33GHz 4,693
Xeon X5492 @ 3.40GHz 4,639


----------



## igob8a

Hi guys, I've done this mod to two of my systems now and they are running like a dream. One question I have is, how do I check the processor temps properly?
I understand the E5450's TJMax is 85C, and the CPU reports the "distance to TJMax" only, so in order to determine the actual temperature, the "distance to" must be subtracted from 85?

Below are the values I'm getting: With 85C TJmax (AIDA64, realtemp), the CPU temperature is 17-22C, impossible since the *ambient temp in my room is 26C.*
Core Temp uses 100C as the TJMax to arrive at 32-38C which is a little more realistic as I'm running at stock speed at just over 1V vcore.


The motherboard's BIOS hardware monitor also reads impossibly low temperatures. The following is a minute or so after the previous picture was taken.










If it makes any difference, the system is using a Thermalright ultra 120 air cooler.


----------



## Riktar54

Have you tried RealTemp 3.70? It does allow you to set max temps for the CPU AND your GPU.


----------



## Rylan

So few days ago i've finally modded my pc with E5450. Installed without any hitch, inputing microcodes into bios was easy, no problems there, I have P35-DS3R. Temps are well under AC Freezer 7 Pro (as you can see in screenie below). Been trying Marvel Heroes and Guild Wars 2. GW2 is really good with this xeon, i was able to bump some settings up now that cpu isn't bottleneck for my 7770 gpu. As for Marvel Heroes, i think the gpu is now bottleneck LOL. I think. MH is kinda not optimized well.

Here's screenie, i think voltage is good for this clock. Realtemp has TJmax set correctly to 85c. As for prime, i ran only 2 test to see if it needs more voltage, been running at 3,5ghz same voltage last 3 days and all was good and now i upped clock to 3.6ghz.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanz*
> 
> What of xeon have better performance (expedient) for asus p5q3 deluxe (ddr3 1600) given specific performance per watt?
> 
> how x5470 works (correctly?) on fsb 1600? (for ddr3 1600)
> 
> Xeon X5482 @ 3.20GHz 4,992
> Xeon X3370 @ 3.00GHz 4,894
> Xeon E5472 @ 3.00GHz 4,829
> Xeon X5472 @ 3.00GHz 4,791
> Xeon X5470 @ 3.33GHz 4,693
> Xeon X5492 @ 3.40GHz 4,639


Best performance on stock frequency has X5492 3.4GHz, but the best choice is X5470 3.33GHz since it has lower FSB and more overclocking headroom. It can easily do FSB 1600 and beyond. I've read your post from another thread - Yes on this mobo if you want RAM to work @ 1600 you will have to run your CPU at the same speed and since I have the same mobo I have to warn you that CL11 RAM is not a good idea. This mobo uses too strict timings to run this RAM. Buy something with CL9 @ 1600 or even 8 or 7 if you can. Ofc. something faster than 1600 is recommended for overclocking.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igob8a*
> 
> Hi guys, I've done this mod to two of my systems now and they are running like a dream. One question I have is, how do I check the processor temps properly?
> I understand the E5450's TJMax is 85C, and the CPU reports the "distance to TJMax" only, so in order to determine the actual temperature, the "distance to" must be subtracted from 85?
> 
> Below are the values I'm getting: With 85C TJmax (AIDA64, realtemp), the CPU temperature is 17-22C, impossible since the *ambient temp in my room is 26C.*
> Core Temp uses 100C as the TJMax to arrive at 32-38C which is a little more realistic as I'm running at stock speed at just over 1V vcore.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The motherboard's BIOS hardware monitor also reads impossibly low temperatures. The following is a minute or so after the previous picture was taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes any difference, the system is using a Thermalright ultra 120 air cooler.


To read temps "properly" you would need to drill a groove in IHS and place a thermocouple inside it. This is slightly invasive so measurement will distort real temperature value.
Only for this purpose "quad-core-xeon-5400-thermal-guide.pdf" on page 23 provides us with Processor Core Geometric Center Locations









If you have Tj max @ 85C (like in AIDA) you can notice that your CPU will start to throttle when approaching this temperature. In the end anything below 85C doesn't make a difference for performance and durability.


----------



## igob8a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> If you have Tj max @ 85C (like in AIDA) you can notice that your CPU will start to throttle when approaching this temperature. In the end anything below 85C doesn't make a difference for performance and durability.


lel... Knowing the temperature matters to me as this system will be maxed out transcoding video 24/7 for the next several years.
I used an ir thermometer on the back of the mobo where the CPU is, and it reads around 36C at idle, so in my case the BIOS monitor and all applications using 85C TJMax are incorrect.


----------



## jmcda

I'm trying to get this x5460 overclocked. Eventually to 4.1ghz. But I can't seem to get the hang of it.
I tried changing cl to 444-12 for 366fsb with ram freq713 or so (the lowest on the drop box in bios). I tried following the guide, but no luck. Then again, I'm a newb to overclocking. Suggestions?
I have:

x5460(step A rev EO)
p5q pro turbo
1gb 667mhz ram (4gb total)

It's the new relic in my sig. Also can't seem to get the 4gb of 800mhz ram(cl5-18) to work, so am using old 1gb 667mhz sticks(cl5-15).


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcda*
> 
> I'm trying to get this x5460 overclocked. Eventually to 4.1ghz. But I can't seem to get the hang of it.
> I tried changing cl to 444-12 for 366fsb with ram freq713 or so (the lowest on the drop box in bios). I tried following the guide, but no luck. Then again, I'm a newb to overclocking. Suggestions?
> I have:
> 
> x5460(step A rev EO)
> p5q pro turbo
> 1gb 667mhz ram (4gb total)
> 
> It's the new relic in my sig. Also can't seem to get the 4gb of 800mhz ram(cl5-18) to work, so am using old 1gb 667mhz sticks(cl5-15).


Need better memory, those value ram is not design to be overclocked.


----------



## BugBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcda*
> 
> I'm trying to get this x5460 overclocked. Eventually to 4.1ghz. But I can't seem to get the hang of it.
> I tried changing cl to 444-12 for 366fsb with ram freq713 or so (the lowest on the drop box in bios). I tried following the guide, but no luck. Then again, I'm a newb to overclocking. Suggestions?
> I have:
> 
> x5460(step A rev EO)
> p5q pro turbo
> 1gb 667mhz ram (4gb total)
> 
> It's the new relic in my sig. Also can't seem to get the 4gb of 800mhz ram(cl5-18) to work, so am using old 1gb 667mhz sticks(cl5-15).


Have you tried loosening the timings, is the voltage for the xms2 at 1.8v?
I needed to up the voltage on my memory to get stable..


----------



## ivanz

*gagarin77*

Thanks for the help.

Cl9 available only for Kingston and Crucial. Cl8 only 2 Crucial.
Kingston supports mostly nonstandard voltage 1.65 V, set manually. Asus p5q3 deluxe works correctly with memory 1.65 V? From Kingston there is only one 1.5 V - Kingston HyperX < KHX1600C9D3P1K2 / 8G > DDR-III DIMM 8Gb KIT 2*4Gb.

Crucial Ballistix Tactical < BLT2CP4G3D1608DT1TX0CEU > DDR-III DIMM 8Gb KIT 2*4Gb < PC3-12800 > CL8 (1,5v)
Crucial Ballistix Tactical < BLT4G3D1608DT1TX0CEU > DDR-III DIMM 4Gb < PC3-12800 > CL8 (1,35v 1,5v)
Crucial Ballistix Sport < BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00CEU > DDR-III DIMM 8Gb KIT 2*4Gb < PC3-12800 > CL9 (1,5v)
Crucial Ballistix Sport < BLS4G3D1609ES2LX0CEU > DDR-III DIMM 4Gb < PC3-12800 > CL9 Low Profile(1,35v)

Of Crucial I am for Ballistix Sport DDR-III DIMM 4Gb CL9 Low Profile (1,35 v) - because Low Profile. What quality of memory Crucial? Earlier this brand never seen. Whether or not to use it? And p5q3 deluxe works correctly with memory 1.35 V?
What can advise from memory?

In manual write: "This motherboard does not support modules made up of 128Mb chips". How this understand?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igob8a*
> 
> Hi guys, I've done this mod to two of my systems now and they are running like a dream. One question I have is, how do I check the processor temps properly?
> I understand the E5450's TJMax is 85C, and the CPU reports the "distance to TJMax" only, so in order to determine the actual temperature, the "distance to" must be subtracted from 85?
> 
> Below are the values I'm getting: With 85C TJmax (AIDA64, realtemp), the CPU temperature is 17-22C, impossible since the *ambient temp in my room is 26C.*
> Core Temp uses 100C as the TJMax to arrive at 32-38C which is a little more realistic as I'm running at stock speed at just over 1V vcore.
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2112453/width/500/height/1000
> 
> The motherboard's BIOS hardware monitor also reads impossibly low temperatures. The following is a minute or so after the previous picture was taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2112452/width/500/height/1000
> 
> If it makes any difference, the system is using a Thermalright ultra 120 air cooler.


Well the thing is, those sensors are inaccurate (insensitive) on idle (when distance to TJMax is the biggest). They are here to tell when the chip is overheating, so they are accurate only on higher temps. That's actually a part of the reason why some programs are using higher TJMax setting than it's specced for particular chip.

My advice is to just look at "distance to TJMax", the actual temperature shouldn't matter since the safe range depends on the CPU anyway... When overclocking I generally aim for at least some 10C distance to TJMax (peak) when stress testing with prime95 at 8k in-place. Some people kepp using IBT, this will heat up the CPU as much as possible, but I find this test inadequate and not comparable to any real life scenarios, many (if not all) Haswell CPUs even on stock can't complete this test without hitting TJMax.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanz*
> 
> *gagarin77*
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> Cl9 available only for Kingston and Crucial. Cl8 only 2 Crucial.
> Kingston supports mostly nonstandard voltage 1.65 V, set manually. Asus p5q3 deluxe works correctly with memory 1.65 V? From Kingston there is only one 1.5 V - Kingston HyperX < KHX1600C9D3P1K2 / 8G > DDR-III DIMM 8Gb KIT 2*4Gb.
> 
> Crucial Ballistix Tactical < BLT2CP4G3D1608DT1TX0CEU > DDR-III DIMM 8Gb KIT 2*4Gb < PC3-12800 > CL8 (1,5v)
> Crucial Ballistix Tactical < BLT4G3D1608DT1TX0CEU > DDR-III DIMM 4Gb < PC3-12800 > CL8 (1,35v 1,5v)
> Crucial Ballistix Sport < BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00CEU > DDR-III DIMM 8Gb KIT 2*4Gb < PC3-12800 > CL9 (1,5v)
> Crucial Ballistix Sport < BLS4G3D1609ES2LX0CEU > DDR-III DIMM 4Gb < PC3-12800 > CL9 Low Profile(1,35v)
> 
> Of Crucial I am for Ballistix Sport DDR-III DIMM 4Gb CL9 Low Profile (1,35 v) - because Low Profile. What quality of memory Crucial? Earlier this brand never seen. Whether or not to use it? And p5q3 deluxe works correctly with memory 1.35 V?
> What can advise from memory?
> 
> In manual write: "This motherboard does not support modules made up of 128Mb chips". How this understand?


Low volt RAM is not a must.
On this mobo you can run RAM at 1.65V-1.8V without any problems. As for the chips below 1.5V, I'am not so sure about that, just find if there are any of those in the supported RAM list (google the model numbers)

And when it comes to timings, roughly speaking:


*1333Mhz CL7* is slightly faster or _equal to_ *1600Mhz CL9*
*1600Mhz CL11* is _slower than_ *DDR2 1066 CL5* and the 2 above.
(the difference in timings is ENORMOUS, 534Mhz difference in frequency just can't compensate it)
But generally, almost any 1600 CL9 can run at 1333 CL7 with little to none voltage bump, so there is little difference in them.
So my main point is, frequency alone doesn't mean a thing, just tighten the timings and you will get the performance.


----------



## Kryton

Late update:
Neither quad will work in the board.

Most likely a BIOS issue going on but remember the model board I'm using is an older 775 socket DDR2 based setup, that has to be a factor even if it's a minor one.
For now though it rocks with the Wolfdale DP chip, really snappy to say the least of it.

I do have some extra BIOS files that might let it work, at least my 1333 quad and I'd need to flash one of these in to see.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Late update:
> Neither quad will work in the board.
> 
> Most likely a BIOS issue going on but remember the model board I'm using is an older 775 socket DDR2 based setup, that has to be a factor even if it's a minor one.
> For now though it rocks with the Wolfdale DP chip, really snappy to say the least of it.
> 
> I do have some extra BIOS files that might let it work, at least my 1333 quad and I'd need to flash one of these in to see.


Is it the ASRock P43DE3 from your sig you are talking about?
Well the DDR2 alone shouldn't be a problem at all, unless you are using some extra slow ones and they can't keep up with stock FSB, which is very doubtful.


----------



## Andrey123

Did anyone test xeons on this mobo : Asus Maximus II Formula ?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanz*
> 
> *gagarin77*
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> Cl9 available only for Kingston and Crucial. Cl8 only 2 Crucial.
> Kingston supports mostly nonstandard voltage 1.65 V, set manually. Asus p5q3 deluxe works correctly with memory 1.65 V? From Kingston there is only one 1.5 V - Kingston HyperX < KHX1600C9D3P1K2 / 8G > DDR-III DIMM 8Gb KIT 2*4Gb.
> 
> Crucial Ballistix Tactical < BLT2CP4G3D1608DT1TX0CEU > DDR-III DIMM 8Gb KIT 2*4Gb < PC3-12800 > CL8 (1,5v)
> Crucial Ballistix Tactical < BLT4G3D1608DT1TX0CEU > DDR-III DIMM 4Gb < PC3-12800 > CL8 (1,35v 1,5v)
> Crucial Ballistix Sport < BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00CEU > DDR-III DIMM 8Gb KIT 2*4Gb < PC3-12800 > CL9 (1,5v)
> Crucial Ballistix Sport < BLS4G3D1609ES2LX0CEU > DDR-III DIMM 4Gb < PC3-12800 > CL9 Low Profile(1,35v)
> 
> Of Crucial I am for Ballistix Sport DDR-III DIMM 4Gb CL9 Low Profile (1,35 v) - because Low Profile. What quality of memory Crucial? Earlier this brand never seen. Whether or not to use it? And p5q3 deluxe works correctly with memory 1.35 V?
> What can advise from memory?
> 
> In manual write: "This motherboard does not support modules made up of 128Mb chips". How this understand?


I'm using 1 module 4GB (out of set 4x4GB) Corsair Vengeance 2133MHz CMZ16GX3M4X2133C11R 1,5V this module is based on Samsung chips - K4B2G0846D-HCH9. You can research the chip's specs and you will find their capacity. For example those are 256Mx8. So my 4GB module caries 16 of those chips. In other words if you want to buy 4GB module and want to avoid 128MB chips don't buy RAM with 32 chips on it.
I didn't had any 1,35V RAMs so I can't tell if they work.
As for low profile it would be very nice, especially if you have big cpu cooler that may interfere with RAM.


----------



## jmcda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BugBash*
> 
> Have you tried loosening the timings, is the voltage for the xms2 at 1.8v?
> I needed to up the voltage on my memory to get stable..


I ditched the ram overclocking and set voltages:

cpu v1.32 with fsb400
fsb v1.2
nb v1.1
dram v1.8
It gives me 3.8ghz. I can't seem to get any further.http://valid.canardpc.com/gpty8r


----------



## SmOgER

X5460 @ 4Ghz chess benchmark:


Now to compare to i5-3570 (borrowed from techpowerup forums):


Looking awesome.









LGA775 is alive and striking !


----------



## ivanz

*SmOgER, gagarin77*

In this case there is:
Crucial Ballistix Tactical < BLT2CP4G3D1608DT1TX0CEU > DDR-III DIMM 8Gb KIT 2*4Gb < PC3-12800 > CL8 (1,5v), 2 piece (16Gb)

How quality of this brand is?

cpu fan: Zalman CNPS12X

If the memory is transformed from high frequencies and long CL to lower (1333-1066 cl7-9), it is advisable to take the (for the future) PC3-15000 - PC3-17000, for example Crucial Ballistix Tactical < BLT2CP4G3D1869DT1TX0CEU > DDR-III DIMM 8Gb KIT 2*4Gb < PC3-15000 > CL9??


----------



## Kagouras34

My results @4ghz with slow ([email protected]) ram timings and no tweaking. they seam pretty normal to me compared to others. I guess my 3dmark has a problem or something. I 'll keep on trying figure it out...


----------



## TitusPulo

How about other programs? I've ran Battlefield 3 and only 70% to 80% cpu was used, even at lower speeds....
I was surprised that tomb raider (2013) gained only 0.3 frames out of overclock. Other thing i noticed is in youtube, at 4k, there is one to be wondering about. I've seen improvements in SC II though. Can't test other titles atm.


----------



## SmOgER

What you need to be looking at is your minimum frames (drops) and maximum CPU usage peaks.

Playing _wolfenstein the new order_ HWINFO reported CPU usage peak of 99.2% (X5460 at 4Ghz), so I'am sure these improvements are noticeable. stock vs OC in this case is like Phenom 955BE compared to i5-2500K.


----------



## chris89

That's unusal because I know from testing the cpu utilization in heavy 3d gaming will be a bit higher with high levels of anti aliasing. I've seen upwards of 80-90% but more often about 50-60% while maintaining 190fps not that it matters. I'm using a X5450 by stock and about to bsel it to 1600mhz fsb 3.6ghz.

Anyway what I remember from these LGA 771/ 755 may be clocked high but performance may suffer. It has to do with the ratio of the front side bus to northbridge. Basically you want to keep your northbridge basically twice as fast to the exact number. With a 1:1 ratio the performance will really begin to shine. What I noticed is it seems to incur quite a cpu processing errors with an asymmetric northbridge to fsb to ram clock.

So if your chip is 1333 and your pushing to 1688mhz fsb then your northbridge should be 1688mhz to bring the northbridge and fsb in a 1:1 ratio. Anyway with the ram just try and keep it within 50-75Mhz of it's speced speed to see some solid gains.

I noticed that the Xeon X5450 with 12MB of cache and 3Ghz seemed to run right up with a Phenom II X6 1045T 6 core. It even surpassed the Phenom II X6 1045T in single threaded apps.

Good Luck


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> That's unusal because I know from testing the cpu utilization in heavy 3d gaming will be a bit higher with high levels of anti aliasing. I've seen upwards of 80-90% but more often about 50-60% while maintaining 190fps not that it matters. I'm using a X5450 by stock and about to bsel it to 1600mhz fsb 3.6ghz.
> 
> Anyway what I remember from these LGA 771/ 755 may be clocked high but performance may suffer. It has to do with the ratio of the front side bus to northbridge. Basically you want to keep your northbridge basically twice as fast to the exact number. With a 1:1 ratio the performance will really begin to shine. What I noticed is it seems to incur quite a cpu processing errors with an asymmetric northbridge to fsb to ram clock.
> 
> So if your chip is 1333 and your pushing to 1682mhz fsb then your northbridge should be in the right multi to bring the northbridge and fsb in a 1:1 ratio. Anyway with the ram just try and keep it within 50-75Mhz of it's speced speed to see some solid gains.
> 
> I noticed that the Xeon X5450 with 12MB of cache and 3Ghz seemed to run right up with a Phenom II X6 1045T 6 core. It even surpassed the Phenom II X6 1045T in single threaded apps.
> 
> Good Luck


It's probably your mobo limitations if you are experiencing those weird ratio anomalies.
And again, generally you don't want to see your CPU at constant 80-90% load when gaming as the CPU demand in-game is definitely not steady and depends on the scene. If you are at constant 90% load @ 60 FPS you will see a huge FPS drop when there is intensive battle (or whatever) taking place.

PS. I believe PII 1045T in single threaded tasks is a little slower than PII 955BE, so no surprises that stock X5450 is faster there as well.


At stock it's overall ~ equal to Phenom 955BE or i3 2100
In 4-4.5Ghz range it's ~ equal to FX8150-FX8350 or i5 2400-i5 3570.


----------



## chris89

I was just looking over some scores. Cpu in windows experience index is 7.4 i believe and ram same 7.6 i believe by stock.

It runs beautifully regardless of what utilization it's at just screams through intense gaming. Even with 32x anti aliasing in cs go it's a fairly consistent 250fps drooping to 130-140fps but for good reason, 120hz display on the way.

What's your CPU QUEEN AIDA64 score?

Thanks


----------



## TitusPulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> What you need to be looking at is your minimum frames (drops) and maximum CPU usage peaks.
> 
> Playing _wolfenstein the new order_ HWINFO reported CPU usage peak of 99.2% (X5460 at 4Ghz), so I'am sure these improvements are noticeable. stock vs OC in this case is like Phenom 955BE compared to i5-2500K.


TR isn't cpu intensive after all... go check it out, the frames stay the same, despite overclock.

I remember Bioshock infinite played quite well on older q6600 oc, and i assume wolfeinstein isn't much better graphically to say it would drop to 5 frames because is intensive.

I smell something fishy with this engine, since it runs the same on tri core and quad core according to this article: http://www.dsogaming.com/pc-performance-analyses/wolfenstein-the-new-order-pc-performance-analysis/


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TitusPulo*
> 
> TR isn't cpu intensive after all... go check it out, the frames stay the same, despite overclock.
> 
> I remember Bioshock infinite played quite well on older q6600 oc, and i assume wolfeinstein isn't much better graphically to say it would drop to 5 frames because is intensive.
> 
> I smell something fishy with this engine, since it runs the same on tri core and quad core according to this article: http://www.dsogaming.com/pc-performance-analyses/wolfenstein-the-new-order-pc-performance-analysis/


They clocked that chip 4.2Ghz, mine is 4Ghz, so 4.2Ghz at 75% (tri-core) equals to 4Ghz at 80% and is just about right. This 99% peak I reported was most probably for only a short period of time and possibly even on a loading screen.

Now if you look closely at their core temp screenshot provided, their CPU temps maxed out at 81C (never saw such temps while playing Wolfenstein with my Xeon







), so it definitely had some serious load, even if for a short period of time.

Basically what I'am saying is, 4Ghz+ for this game is certainly not a must as it's not THAT much CPU hungry, but even so you should notice some slight improvements coming from stock.


----------



## TitusPulo

Basically, the dips of frames appear when the scale rise up to a certain point, but not necesarlly on all cores? Take tri core for example, 2 cores go average, while the third (a random one in the group) goes above average...

So how does these even out? if the workload is above 50% on all cores, its optimal performance? and if something goes wrong, the ballance starts to weight on one of the cores... or something of that kind.

http://gamegpu.ru/images/remote/http--www.gamegpu.ru-images-stories-Test_GPU-Action-Wolfenstein_The_New_Order_-test-WolfNewOrder_amd.jpg
Notice the Fx 4300 isn't fully utilised to 100%... neither the octocore.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> That's unusal because I know from testing the cpu utilization in heavy 3d gaming will be a bit higher with high levels of anti aliasing. I've seen upwards of 80-90% but more often about 50-60% while maintaining 190fps not that it matters. I'm using a X5450 by stock and about to bsel it to 1600mhz fsb 3.6ghz.
> 
> Anyway what I remember from these LGA 771/ 755 may be clocked high but performance may suffer. It has to do with the ratio of the front side bus to northbridge. Basically you want to keep your northbridge basically twice as fast to the exact number. With a 1:1 ratio the performance will really begin to shine. What I noticed is it seems to incur quite a cpu processing errors with an asymmetric northbridge to fsb to ram clock.
> 
> So if your chip is 1333 and your pushing to 1688mhz fsb then your northbridge should be 1688mhz to bring the northbridge and fsb in a 1:1 ratio. Anyway with the ram just try and keep it within 50-75Mhz of it's speced speed to see some solid gains.
> 
> I noticed that the Xeon X5450 with 12MB of cache and 3Ghz seemed to run right up with a Phenom II X6 1045T 6 core. It even surpassed the Phenom II X6 1045T in single threaded apps.
> 
> Good Luck


Well

Yorkfeild @ 3ghz is about par with Deneb @ 2.8ghz, with Yorkfeild winning slightly on most tasks. So no surprise it has more single thread power

Phenom X6 chips at 4ghz+ will be better than anything you can get from a 775 socket when it comes to multithreading.


----------



## SmOgER

There are many variables in play here. Look how FX8350 running single core is more utilized than less powerful FX4300 with all cores disabled but one. It depends on game engine, the CPU and possibly even OS, plus many small things. And I believe it distributes the work among all cores so that no core gets 100% load (as long as it's possible), so theoretically the bottleneck should begin only with overall CPU load very close to 100% (if it's tri-core at least).


----------



## TitusPulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> so theoretically the bottleneck should begin only with overall CPU load very close to 100% (if it's tri-core at least).


Bottleneck term you describe used to be apparent when a powerful gpu is working below 100% potential. 100% cpu utilisation would imply perfect gpu/cpu scaling. Don't worry much about that engine... its a fact of poor optimisation; in this case, the bottle neck is the engine of the title in cause.


----------



## chris89

Hi I've been trying to BSEL my Harpertown and others show such pin used in Clovertown. So far had minimal luck but I haven't tried this pin yet since it's said to work on a Clovertown with no word on Harpertown chips.

http://www.mediafire.com/view/?zt8v807m84n76gg

http://www.mediafire.com/view/?qveanv2dqcrp7iu


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TitusPulo*
> 
> 100% cpu utilisation would imply perfect gpu/cpu scaling


Such thing doesn't exist sadly.









Every system has either CPU/GPU bottlenecking each other. It's only a matter of how much, and this depends not only on hardware, but on software and it's optimizations as well. So even if one could have 100/100 load (which is practically impossible), it would all go titties up after launching another game.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Hi I've been trying to BSEL my Harpertown and others show such pin used in Clovertown. So far had minimal luck but I haven't tried this pin yet since it's said to work on a Clovertown with no word on Harpertown chips.


What Mobo do you have?

Overclock via Bios if you can








BSEL is only good for Mobo's that can't, which yours might be.

Pretty sure it is the 7th or 8th pin up, while you have #6 circled.

http://www.overclockers.com/intel-lga775-pad-modding/


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> What Mobo do you have?
> 
> Overclock via Bios if you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BSEL is only good for Mobo's that can't, which yours might be.
> 
> Pretty sure it is the 7th or 8th pin up, while you have #6 circled.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/intel-lga775-pad-modding/


It's an HP IPIBL-LA which is said to support cpu's like the QX9550. At least Ark.Intel says about the Intel G33. It works perfectly with the Intel Xeon X5450 though.

My guess since it doesn't officially support any 1600mhz fsb cpu's then maybe it's not possible?

I know I have DDR2-800 in there but the system sees it as DDR2-667. Which tells me it would be safe to push from 1333 to 1600 since the ram allows the over-head. However maybe the chipset itself may not like 1600mhz fsb?

It's so confusing on what pin it is on the LGA771 chip in comparison to the LGA775 conversion.

Can you upload the pic of my cpu and circle which pin(s) and what needs to be done to said pin(s)?

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=us&lc=en&docname=c01077641#N88

http://ark.intel.com/products/31914/Intel-82G33-Graphics-and-Memory-Controller#@compatibility

Thanks


----------



## kryptonfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrey123*
> 
> Did anyone test xeons on this mobo : Asus Maximus II Formula ?


Sure ! My Xeon E5450 works like a charm







You can see some pictures in my profile. Here's the bios if you need it :

Maximus-II-ASUS-Formula-2302byjim.zip 868k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> X5460 @ 4Ghz chess benchmark:
> 
> 
> Now to compare to i5-3570 (borrowed from techpowerup forums):
> 
> 
> Looking awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGA775 is alive and striking !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kagouras34*
> 
> 
> My results @4ghz with slow ([email protected]) ram timings and no tweaking. they seam pretty normal to me compared to others. I guess my 3dmark has a problem or something. I 'll keep on trying figure it out...


Ha ! Finally some people tend to consider this test







good job !
Mine with Tjmax 100°C :



To compare with others CPUs and this link https://sites.google.com/site/computerschess/benchmarks/fritz-chess-benchmarks too :



@Kagouras34 :

Did you do what I suggested you in this post : http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/4310#post_22608001 ? Your PerformanceTest score is too low for 4ghz...You should reach +6100 sure, even with "bad" ram...You didn't install all Visual C++ or else your OC is not stable.


----------



## Kagouras34

Actually I have installed only the 64bit version! I ‘ll try to install the 32bit, do some tweaking for more stability and give it a run @4ghz to see if this is causing the problem. However I have to say that even @3.33ghz this cpu is already fast enough for me.


----------



## TitusPulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kryptonfly*
> 
> Sure ! My Xeon E5450 works like a charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see some pictures in my profile. Here's the bios if you need it :
> 
> Maximus-II-ASUS-Formula-2302byjim.zip 868k .zip file
> 
> 
> Ha ! Finally some people tend to consider this test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good job !
> Mine with Tjmax 100°C :
> 
> 
> 
> To compare with others CPUs and this link https://sites.google.com/site/computerschess/benchmarks/fritz-chess-benchmarks too :
> 
> 
> 
> @Kagouras34 :
> 
> Did you do what I suggested you in this post : http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/4310#post_22608001 ? Your PerformanceTest score is too low for 4ghz...You should reach +6100 sure, even with "bad" ram...You didn't install all Visual C++ or else your OC is not stable.


We should be realistic and don't come up with ilussions. Sorry to break your bubble.
So according to that benchmark fritz chess; x6 1100T is better then i52500k
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/203?vs=288


----------



## SmOgER

Yep, chess generally is good for testing similiar CPUs or comparing stock to overclock, as it's a narrow test.

Overall, I like to refer to Cinebench R10 - Multi-Threaded on anandtech, it gives you a pretty good idea of raw CPU power in comparison.

EDIT: Cinebench R10 on X5460 @ 4Ghz.










Results are pretty similiar to FX-6350, it sits between Phenom II X6 1075T and Phenom II X6 1090T. At 4.3-4.5Ghz I would expect it to come close to 20k matching i5-2500K.

Can't clock my current C0 that high tho, for anything higher than 4Ghz it's hunger for vcore goes crazy (currently sitting at 1.38v).


----------



## Kagouras34

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8573961
After c++ redist 32bit install 3d mark11 physics almost 5k , 6100 passmark score and 11k chess score


----------



## kryptonfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TitusPulo*
> 
> We should be realistic and don't come up with ilussions. Sorry to break your bubble.
> So according to that benchmark fritz chess; x6 1100T is better then i52500k
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/203?vs=288


What I can say, the Phenom X6 1100T has 6 cores/6 threads and the 2500k has 4 cores/4 threads...we can't exactly compare 4 and 6 cores but overall yes you're right :
=394&cmp[]=804]http://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare.php?cmp[]=394&cmp[]=804 the i5-2500k performs better than the Phenom X6 1100T clock for clock.
About Fritz, https://sites.google.com/site/computerschess/benchmarks/fritz-chess-benchmarks if you compare the i5-2500k @4ghz and the QX9650 @4ghz, we have respectively 11640 and 11198. That's pretty logical but awesome too









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kagouras34*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8573961
> After c++ redist 32bit install 3d mark11 physics almost 5k , 6100 passmark score and 11k chess score


Seriouly ? Do you think it's better ? Can you post a screen of Performance Test ? As regards your 3Dmark 11 score, you can easily hit +5000...Do you close unused programs ? Try a shot disabling Aero...My result : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8437715 for 4ghz you won't have more than ~5100-5200...
Fire Strike score : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2375235
I look forward to see a Fire Strike test


----------



## pioneerisloud

Well, shipping out my precious EP45, DDR2-1200, and my really good clocking X5470 today.







Doing such a sidegrade, possibly even a downgrade, into a locked 3GHz Ivy i5. But on the positive, I'll quit playing with it, and actually have a rig I can use more often than a few hours before I rip it apart again, lol.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kryptonfly*
> 
> What I can say, the Phenom X6 1100T has 6 cores/6 threads and the 2500k has 4 cores/4 threads...we can't exactly compare 4 and 6 cores but overall yes you're right :
> =394&cmp[]=804]http://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare.php?cmp[]=394&cmp[]=804 the i5-2500k performs better than the Phenom X6 1100T clock for clock.
> About Fritz, https://sites.google.com/site/computerschess/benchmarks/fritz-chess-benchmarks if you compare the i5-2500k @4ghz and the QX9650 @4ghz, we have respectively 11640 and 11198. That's pretty logical but awesome too


Of course we can compare 6 core CPU to 4 core one. Give them both 100% load across all cores and measure the processing power, there is nothing else to it, and i5-2500K is faster than 1100T.

And please don't rely on cpubenchmark.net, this site is very inacurrate.
Again QX9650 = Harpertown clock for clok. Now to match STOCK i5-2500K, you need 4.3Ghz+. One isolated benchmark doesn't mean a thing.


----------



## kryptonfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Of course we can compare 6 core CPU to 4 core one. Give them both 100% load across all cores and measure the processing power, there is nothing else to it, and i5-2500K is faster than 1100T.
> 
> And please don't rely on cpubenchmark.net, this site is very inacurrate.
> Again QX9650 = Harpertown clock for clok. Now to match STOCK i5-2500K, you need 4.3Ghz+. One isolated benchmark doesn't mean a thing.


It was just a sample among many other...I rely Aida/Everest, 3Dmark...it's good enough for me.


----------



## Kagouras34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kryptonfly*
> 
> What I can say, the Phenom X6 1100T has 6 cores/6 threads and the 2500k has 4 cores/4 threads...we can't exactly compare 4 and 6 cores but overall yes you're right :
> =394&cmp[]=804]http://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare.php?cmp[]=394&cmp[]=804 the i5-2500k performs better than the Phenom X6 1100T clock for clock.
> About Fritz, https://sites.google.com/site/computerschess/benchmarks/fritz-chess-benchmarks if you compare the i5-2500k @4ghz and the QX9650 @4ghz, we have respectively 11640 and 11198. That's pretty logical but awesome too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriouly ? Do you think it's better ? Can you post a screen of Performance Test ? As regards your 3Dmark 11 score, you can easily hit +5000...Do you close unused programs ? Try a shot disabling Aero...My result : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8437715 for 4ghz you won't have more than ~5100-5200...
> Fire Strike score : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2375235
> I look forward to see a Fire Strike test


The overall performance @4ghz is obviously better and snappier but I wont use it for 24/7 for now. Afterall my living room gaming rig is even faster. I am just curious about how much performance I can squeeze out of this 7 year old platform, which btw is impressive considering my low end motherboard and psu. I 'll take out 2 sticks of generic ram I've added recently and I'll do some benching later because I am at work now.(My target for 3dmark11 is 5,7k physics score, just for fun)


----------



## kryptonfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kagouras34*
> 
> The overall performance @4ghz is obviously better and snappier but I wont use it for 24/7 for now. Afterall my living room gaming rig is even faster. I am just curious about how much performance I can squeeze out of this 7 year old platform, which btw is impressive considering my low end motherboard and psu. I 'll take out 2 sticks of generic ram I've added recently and I'll do some benching later because I am at work now.(My target for 3dmark11 is 5,7k physics score, just for fun)


Glad to see there's an improvement








Just for you, I did some researches and honestly @4ghz, you can't hit 5700 physics score...Check by yourself, these are results from 3 different computers :
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7978238
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6314296
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6464170 (a little confused 4.6ghz or 4.33ghz...but not 4ghz)

I think, what you get is near normal...


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kryptonfly*
> 
> (a little confused 4.6ghz or 4.33ghz...but not 4ghz)


It's probably a 4.6Ghz but throttling to 4.33 under heavy load.


----------



## Kagouras34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kryptonfly*
> 
> Glad to see there's an improvement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for you, I did some researches and honestly @4ghz, you can't hit 5700 physics score...Check by yourself, these are results from 3 different computers :
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7978238
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6314296
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6464170 (a little confused 4.6ghz or 4.33ghz...but not 4ghz)
> 
> I think, what you get is near normal...


@page 48 and 52 of this thread you can see a qx9650 hitting [email protected] and a x5460 hitting 5,[email protected] so I think I can do 5.7k considering my 4,85k score @3,33ghz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7544223 (at page 52 you can read more on this)


----------



## kryptonfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kagouras34*
> 
> @page 48 and 52 of this thread you can see a qx9770 hitting [email protected] and a x5460 hitting 5,[email protected] so I think I can do 5.7k considering my 4,85k score @3,33ghz
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7544223 (at page 52 you can read more on this)


Yep...that's why you should try Fire Strike (not the first time I ask you). I thought NVIDIA cards enhanced Physics score but according to http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7544223 he succeeded to have a good score with an AMD card








It's not important to reach 5.7k, as long as you run your games smoothly, this is why you chose it maybe...And you said 3.33ghz is fast enough for you...


----------



## Kagouras34

@kryptonfly
My friend I know it is not important as long as I get the job done...As I said before I do it for fun and for others who would like to do the mod and know what kind of performance to expect. You said 5,7k is unattainable and I provided a score that shows it is..that's all


----------



## Kagouras34

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3690720
firestrike @4,05ghz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8575048
[email protected],05ghz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8575100
[email protected] physics score 5471
It seems that my low end p35 mobo and black dragon ram limit is about what I have predicted


----------



## kryptonfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kagouras34*
> 
> @kryptonfly
> My friend I know it is not important as long as I get the job done...As I said before I do it for fun and for others who would like to do the mod and know what kind of performance to expect. You said 5,7k is unattainable and I provided a score that shows it is..that's all


I'm not doing a "world record", just about performance it's like a Quad core. Q9650 = E5450, same level. I guess people know what to expect...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kagouras34*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3690720
> firestrike @4,05ghz
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8575048
> [email protected],05ghz
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8575100
> [email protected] physics score 5471
> It seems that my low end p35 mobo and black dragon ram limit is about what I have predicted


Your scores seem better with 2 modules of ram than 4...I might be wrong...maybe you have to dig in this way. (latency Aida ?)


----------



## Kagouras34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kryptonfly*
> 
> I'm not doing a "world record", just about performance it's like a Quad core. Q9650 = E5450, same level. I guess people know what to expect...
> Your scores seem better with 2 modules of ram than 4...I might be wrong...maybe you have to dig in this way. (latency Aida ?)



As I said 2 of my modules are generic , meaning cheap ram 800mhz rated for 5-5-5-15. Black dragon can do [email protected] ~2.1 volts
So my results are better with the faster ram only. Actually I am very happy to match or surpass [email protected] physics performance with a 30$ chip and a mobo which is not that good for quad cores.


----------



## kryptonfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kagouras34*
> 
> 
> As I said 2 of my modules are generic , meaning cheap ram 800mhz rated for 5-5-5-15. Black dragon can do [email protected] ~2.1 volts
> So my results are better with the faster ram only. Actually I am very happy to match or surpass [email protected] physics performance with a 30$ chip and a mobo which is not that good for quad cores.


It's pretty well for P35...same like you, I have 2 different set of modules (G.skill + Kingston) but G.skill doesn't want to go above 1080mhz. I'll post a screen later.

I have to set 6.5.5.15 to start my computer, with ram/fsb 6:5 or 12:10...When 1:1, performance is lower for me...try to find the max OC ram frequency.
You don't have the latest Aida, the comparison won't be accurate.


----------



## SmOgER

Just measured my ambient.
It's 28.5C AT NIGHT with open balcony









So yeah, that probably explains it why I can't go on vcore above 1.39v without it toasting.









Or maybe I should just stick to real world temps. That is, using OCCT (not linpack) instead of [email protected] or IBT toaster.

With 1.38v when gaming temps are mostly in the high 50s with high CPU usage, OCCT gives 63C, [email protected] peaks at 78C, and IBT obviously breaks the thermal limits.


----------



## tedyy

Hi! I'm new to this forum and i wanted to know if an Asus P5B SE motherboard could support a xeon 5460. I recently bought it and after I updated the bios it gives me the message "unknow cpu. you should upgrade the bios to unleash its full potential" or something like that. So i come across this forum where I found from you guys that i should upgrade the microcodes.
I suppose I should download the latest bios version for my moba and then using the mmtool i have to create the modified bios putting all the microcodes found in this post and then upgrading my bios again, right?
But what does the intel microcodes list?
And the microcodes found in this post are good for my motherboard and for this tipe of cpu?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *000000*
> 
> *[HOW-TO]* Updating the CPU Microcodes (AMI/Award)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Just for reference. Skip it if you don't want to dive deep
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a guide how to obtain the microcodes from the Intel website.
> http://donovan6000.blogspot.ru/2013/06/insyde-bios-modding-cpu-microcodes.html
> 
> BTW, there broken link to the *microdecode* tool, so i have to attached it.
> 
> microdecode.zip 17k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, there are two different ways, depends on your BIOS type (Award or AMI):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How to update cpucodes in the Award BIOS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Create a blank file "ncpucode.bin"
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> type NUL > NCPUCODE.BIN
> 
> 
> Extract the existing cpucodes from the BIOS image:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN
> 
> 
> Merge existing and the new cpucodes:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> copy /b ncpucode.bin + cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin + cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin + cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin ncpucode.bin
> 
> 
> Make it "read-only" to prevent from deletion after the update is complete:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> attrib +R ncpucode.bin
> 
> 
> Update the BIOS image with the new cpucodes:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN
> 
> 
> Double check that cpucodes have been added:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> intelmicrocodelist.exe BIOS.BIN
> 
> At the end of the output you should find the following lines:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> CPUID=10676 UpdateRev=60F 2010/09/29 Checksum=8FE1A243 PlatformID=2
> CPUID=10676 UpdateRev=60F 2010/09/29 Checksum=8FE1A207 PlatformID=6
> CPUID=1067A UpdateRev=A0B 2010/09/28 Checksum=B007E7B0 PlatformID=2,6
> 
> Also, you may use cbrom to ensure that cpucodes have been successfully added:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /D
> 
> 
> Now flash modified BIOS image and you're done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How to update cpucodes in the AMI BIOS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open the ROM file with MMTOOL
> Choose the "CPU PATH" tab
> Browse for the cpucode (*.bin) files and insert it one by one.
> Save the modified image
> Flash it and you're done!
> A slightly easier compared to the Award way, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lga771_microcodes.zip 16k .zip file
> 
> 
> CBROM195.zip 84k .zip file
> 
> 
> intelmicrocodelist_v04a.zip 43k .zip file
> 
> 
> MMTool_322_1B_21Fix.zip 150k .zip file


EDIT: I just did this and the CPU was recognized, I could enter in win 7 then it installed the new cpu and told me to restart it, after restart i recive blue screen of death with the error 0x0000007E
mountmgr.sys-
I will put an image later , what should I do to make it work ?

EDIT 2: I tried to install the windows again , on anothr HDD and this error occured stop: 0x00000001E


----------



## deezdrama

I have the p5b se ... never tried it with my x5460 but i know it was terrible with a q6600... very basic OC options.

If you could find an old ep45 mobo on ebay for cheap it would save you alot of headaches.

If you do get it working though...let me know , id like to build another rig on the p5b


----------



## deezdrama

My question....

Im running the x5460 at 4.2 ghz stable and 4.4ghz (not really tested for stability but seems good to go) on my ep45 mobo, 8gb ddr2 800, gtx 650 ti.

Ive recently been contemplating a few things.....

Getting a ps4 -
adding a r9 290 gpu to current rig
or building a whole new i7 rig

Im wanting to get the morpheus or oculus rift VR headset when it becomes consumer level available. The morpheous on ps4 looks good but probably stick with pc so.....

Would a r9 290 do well with my 5460 at 4.4 ghz or would I notice a huge performance gain if I upgrade to an i7 rig with the same r9 290?

Im just trying to figure out if this old quad tech I got will still be able to handle things into the future or if its time to step up to newer tech


----------



## dmhnc

I've just recently found out about this mod. Maybe it's what I need as my cpu is seriously bottlenecking in BF4. Can anyone tell me how this mod has affected your pc gaming. Thanks.


----------



## justafatboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmhnc*
> 
> I've just recently found out about this mod. Maybe it's what I need as my cpu is seriously bottlenecking in BF4. Can anyone tell me how this mod has affected your pc gaming. Thanks.


before i changed to a x5460, i was using a q9400. frame rates for tomb raider at high & 720p with q9400 peaked at roughly 70 or 80 fps. with the x5460 i was able to get a peak fps of 120+. same settings of course. i can't provide you with any screenshots but this was only a few months back and i dont suffer from alzheimers. you can take my word for it


----------



## justafatboy

anyway here's a bench from my old rig for x5460 @ stock vs 4ghz. the difference in physics score is very significant.

edit: benchmark for another q9400 with a 7850 i found. it has a physics score of 3978 while stock and 4ghz x5460 scores 5290 and 6799 respectively


----------



## deezdrama

Yeah going from my mild q6600 oc to wild x5460 oc at 4.2ghz was a huge boost in cpu hungry games.

I dont have any numbers but bf4 and dayz was almost unplayable with the q6600, with the xeon the fps boost was huge

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## skora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> My question....
> 
> Im running the x5460 at 4.2 ghz stable and 4.4ghz (not really tested for stability but seems good to go) on my ep45 mobo, 8gb ddr2 800, gtx 650 ti.
> 
> Ive recently been contemplating a few things.....
> 
> Getting a ps4 -
> adding a r9 290 gpu to current rig
> or building a whole new i7 rig
> 
> Im wanting to get the morpheus or oculus rift VR headset when it becomes consumer level available. The morpheous on ps4 looks good but probably stick with pc so.....
> 
> Would a r9 290 do well with my 5460 at 4.4 ghz or would I notice a huge performance gain if I upgrade to an i7 rig with the same r9 290?
> 
> Im just trying to figure out if this old quad tech I got will still be able to handle things into the future or if its time to step up to newer tech


Im in the same boat as you with waiting for the Rift. Since the final specs aren't out or a release date, I'd hold fast using what you have now unless you're unsatisfied with you're gaming experience. One of a few things could happen, especially if there are further delays to market, next gen tech gets released that's better suited to the Rift, or current gen stuff is enough but will be cheaper.

If you do start the upgrade process right now with the R9, even at 4.2ghz +, the GPU will be bottlenecked "SOME." Not a tremendous amount, but some. In this article, they used a 7970, so you can get an idea of how its being held back. Do notice the gains by overclocking their C2Q and try to estimate what the further gains would still be with the higher OC you have. If you do upgrade to the R9, I would just start with that and if you're gaming experience is good, wait on the platform upgrade.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ivy-bridge-wolfdale-yorkfield-comparison,3487.html

Unless you're unhappy, use what you have and keep saving the money for a full platform upgrade later. It will be pricey if you want a tier 1-2 GPU and matching CPU.


----------



## TitusPulo

If he can hit 4.4ghz, there might be no reason to upgrade the cpu. Remember, for each gain of 750mhz in oc, basically the cpu achieves 1 bonus core at 3ghz. There are systems with i5 and pretty good cards. As SmOgER would probably recomend too, with that lucky cpu, its better off with water cooling and more testing.

Probably a gtx 760 or ati 7950 is better suited.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skora*
> 
> Im in the same boat as you with waiting for the Rift. Since the final specs aren't out or a release date, I'd hold fast using what you have now unless you're unsatisfied with you're gaming experience. One of a few things could happen, especially if there are further delays to market, next gen tech gets released that's better suited to the Rift, or current gen stuff is enough but will be cheaper.
> 
> If you do start the upgrade process right now with the R9, even at 4.2ghz +, the GPU will be bottlenecked "SOME." Not a tremendous amount, but some. In this article, they used a 7970, so you can get an idea of how its being held back. Do notice the gains by overclocking their C2Q and try to estimate what the further gains would still be with the higher OC you have. If you do upgrade to the R9, I would just start with that and if you're gaming experience is good, wait on the platform upgrade.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ivy-bridge-wolfdale-yorkfield-comparison,3487.html
> 
> Unless you're unhappy, use what you have and keep saving the money for a full platform upgrade later. It will be pricey if you want a tier 1-2 GPU and matching CPU.


The question you should be asking as to whether FX8150 or i5-2500K are sufficient, cause that's basically the amount of performance we are dealing with when Harpertown is clocked at 4.2Ghz+.
If you ask me, that's enough for almost any (if not all) single-gpu on the market.


----------



## justafatboy

i've managed to find some old benchmarks i did with my old x5460. the red color bar is stock speed @ 3.16ghz, blue is 3.61ghz and yellow is 4ghz.


----------



## SmOgER

Well this just confirms my point


----------



## justafatboy

however if you're concerned about energy consumption and performance per watt, you should go for the newer architectures. a sandy bridge 2500 would be sufficient as performance when comparing haswell refresh and sandy is very minimal. if you're on a budget a sandy system wouldnt cost you much. from where i'm from, i could get a i5 2500, z77 and 8gb of ram at $300 and that's currently what i'm using. i sold my asus p5q, x5460 and 6gb of ddr2 for $165.

this way i get better performance and i consume lesser energy. i also sold my h80i as there's no reason for me to overclock, at least from my own perspective.


----------



## skora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TitusPulo*
> 
> If he can hit 4.4ghz, there might be no reason to upgrade the cpu. Remember, for each gain of 750mhz in oc, basically the cpu achieves 1 bonus core at 3ghz. There are systems with i5 and pretty good cards. As SmOgER would probably recomend too, with that lucky cpu, its better off with water cooling and more testing.
> 
> Probably a gtx 760 or ati 7950 is better suited.


I agree that the 760 or 7950 (which is what I'm sporting) is a great balance for these high clocked chips. But if you're upgrading, do you only want to balance this, or take a small step forward and leap ahead with a platform later. I don't think there's any need to jump platforms at this time but I'm not Deez and don't know what they value. Performance or cost efficiency.

Like I said, keep using the Xeon unless its a must have the best now bug.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justafatboy*
> 
> however if you're concerned about energy consumption and performance per watt, you should go for the newer architectures. a sandy bridge 2500 would be sufficient as performance when comparing haswell refresh and sandy is very minimal. if you're on a budget a sandy system wouldnt cost you much. from where i'm from, i could get a i5 2500, z77 and 8gb of ram at $300 and that's currently what i'm using. i sold my asus p5q, x5460 and 6gb of ddr2 for $165.
> 
> this way i get better performance and i consume lesser energy. i also sold my h80i as there's no reason for me to overclock, at least from my own perspective.


Yes, of course SB is more efficient, but atm LGA775 system is very exciting when you can get those LGA771 CPUs for next to nothing, overclock them to get the performance similiar to current 22nm CPUs mid-range and not worry about them going bananas in the next x years.









SLI systems aren't very power efficient neither, but who cares.









I put it this way, as long as I don't need a more powerful PSU than I would need if I was getting current gen parts, I'am OK.


----------



## Andrey123

Guys what do you think about a p5q se =? i just got one , should i put my xeon e5450 in?


----------



## Kagouras34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmhnc*
> 
> I've just recently found out about this mod. Maybe it's what I need as my cpu is seriously bottlenecking in BF4. Can anyone tell me how this mod has affected your pc gaming. Thanks.


Before x5450 I was using a [email protected] I was getting freezes and stuttering at 720p and medium settings with a hd7770 in BF4. Now I can play at 720p (it is my native projector res) with high-ultra settings and no stuttering. There was also stuttering in Amalur in 720p max settings and now the game is perfectly smooth. Gw2 was also improved in every way dramatically.


----------



## Reboant

Hi folks!!
Want to start by saying thank you to the OP. With the detailed instructions I was able to get a X5460 up and running on my Asus P5n-d motherboard just fine. Did have to add the microcodes though but the instructions where understandable which made it very easy. Again, thank you very much.

I bought the cpu used off of Ebay for $35 but temps seem to be a bit high on idle.

core 1: 53C
core 2: 58C
core 3: 51C
core 4: 50C

The Cooler I'm using is an ARCTIC Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2. Yeah its not the best but should the temps be that high? What could be causing core2 to constantly be 5C-6C higher than the rest? Could the mod sticker be causing the cpu to not lay flat?
Was using the same cooler on an old q6600 that idled at 43C-48C (2.8ghz) so something isn't right.

Really want to try my luck at overclocking this thing but need to pull those temps down first. Was thinking of buying a Hyper 212 evo. Perhaps that would help a bit. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reboant*
> 
> Hi folks!!
> Want to start by saying thank you to the OP. With the detailed instructions I was able to get a X5460 up and running on my Asus P5n-d motherboard just fine. Did have to add the microcodes though but the instructions where understandable which made it very easy. Again, thank you very much.
> 
> I bought the cpu used off of Ebay for $35 but temps seem to be a bit high on idle.
> 
> core 1: 53C
> core 2: 58C
> core 3: 51C
> core 4: 50C
> 
> The Cooler I'm using is an ARCTIC Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2. Yeah its not the best but should the temps be that high? What could be causing core2 to constantly be 5C-6C higher than the rest? Could the mod sticker be causing the cpu to not lay flat?
> Was using the same cooler on an old q6600 that idled at 43C-48C (2.8ghz) so something isn't right.
> 
> Really want to try my luck at overclocking this thing but need to pull those temps down first. Was thinking of buying a Hyper 212 evo. Perhaps that would help a bit. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


Your tjmax is set to 100c when it should be 85c. Adjust that in your monitoring software. You're actually 15c colder than you think.


----------



## deezdrama

Its been a while since i messed with overclocking my x5460 but i remember it ran alot hotter than my q6600 and was why i stopped pushing it at 4.4ghz even tho i barely had to up my vcore at all. I also think i remember my tjmax being set to 100c. I thought your tjmax setting was just a ceiling temp for when your cpu would throttle down? So if im wrong... i have more performance to squeeze out of this cpu? Im running a evo 212.... maybe i should try watercooling and push for 4.8ghz.









Anyway.... i splurged a bit yesterday and ordered a powercolor ref r9 290, a new harddrive, a cx750m psu, a wireless 360 controller and receiver , and ....drumroll..... the oculus rift dk2 unit









I figure i can underclock the 290 maybe 10% to deal with heat noise a bit untill i upgrade mobo/cpu.... by that time i could add aftermarket cooling to the 290.

But back to the x5460 and tjmax setting.... is that something i should look into?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Its been a while since i messed with overclocking my x5460 but i remember it ran alot hotter than my q6600 and was why i stopped pushing it at 4.4ghz even tho i barely had to up my vcore at all. I also think i remember my tjmax being set to 100c. I thought your tjmax setting was just a ceiling temp for when your cpu would throttle down? So if im wrong... i have more performance to squeeze out of this cpu? Im running a evo 212.... maybe i should try watercooling and push for 4.8ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway.... i splurged a bit yesterday and ordered a powercolor ref r9 290, a new harddrive, a cx750m psu, a wireless 360 controller and receiver , and ....drumroll..... the oculus rift dk2 unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figure i can underclock the 290 maybe 10% to deal with heat noise a bit untill i upgrade mobo/cpu.... by that time i could add aftermarket cooling to the 290.
> 
> But back to the x5460 and tjmax setting.... is that something i should look into?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I'm not sure how to explain TJMax. But having it set to 85*C vs. 100*C, is 15*C lower, thus your temperatures are actually 15*C lower. You can also use AIDA64, which reports the correct temps with the 85*C TJMax setting already in there.


----------



## deezdrama

I think i was using realtemp, ive had to reformat and so lost all my oc tools.

I cant even remember all the tools i need but will have to redownload a temp program, cpu stresser, and benchmarks... ill have to wait for my new harddrive and stuff to ship cause ill have to install win on it but could you guys suggest what programs i need to use

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## deezdrama

Duh... remember now, was using cpuz and prime 95 while monitoring temps with realtemp.... id then leave heaven bench looping to check for stability artifacts .

So the tjmax would be in prime that i need to set to 85 right?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerisloud

I personally use HWMonitor. TJMax is saved in a ini file in the program directory. Just go in with notepad, edit TJMax to 85*C, save and exit. HWMonitor will then report the correct temps.


----------



## deezdrama

I wonder if the same is required for realtemp

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmOgER

The correct TjMax for X5460/E5450 (and vast majority of Harpertowns) is 85C.
I believe it's more of an artificial limit (considering Q9550 has 95 or 100C TjMax), but nevertheless that's the temp at which the sensors start reporting 0s C and the chip starts/should throttle itself if TM isn't disabled in BIOS.

So in case you are setting your TjMax at 100C, the usual algorhitm:
temp = TjMax - _distance to TjMax (raw sensor output_) will report the temps 15C higher than they actually are.

In case you are wondering, the usual difference between cores and TCase (CPU package) temperatures under load is about 5C (TCase should be cooler), that's a rough way of telling if your TjMax is right on any CPU.


----------



## Reboant

Thanks Pioneerisload.
Set it in open hardware monitor.

Found this link that confirms what you said. Might be helpful to others:

https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/hwmon/coretemp

Has anyone tried to overclock on a Asus P5N-D? I'm kind of a novice at overclocking and would like as much info as possible before starting.


----------



## igob8a

Did this mod to 2 systems so far and they are both running great. Both at 4ghz for now. Set the vcore a bit high but I absolutely need stability above all else so I'll probably just leave it.
The machines transcode video 24/7 (handbrake) and it's sooo much faster than with the E8400.

LGA775 still has a long life ahead of it


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igob8a*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did this mod to 2 systems so far and they are both running great. Both at 4ghz for now. Set the vcore a bit high but I absolutely need stability above all else so I'll probably just leave it.
> The machines transcode video 24/7 (handbrake) and it's sooo much faster than with the E8400.
> 
> LGA775 still has a long life ahead of it


Again, wrong TjMax, read my post above.

Those temps are very good under IBT.








Is it some fancy cooling or did you simply crank up the AC in the room? What's the ambient?

I can't imagine running IBT without hitting TjMax on mine X5460 1.38v with 30C ambient.


----------



## igob8a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Again, wrong TjMax, read my post above.
> 
> Those temps are very good under IBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it some fancy cooling or did you simply crank up the AC in the room? What's the ambient?
> 
> I can't imagine running IBT without hitting TjMax on mine X5460 1.38v with 30C ambient.


It seems correct. If I set to 85, the CPU idle temp is lower than my room's ambient temp. Unless my air cooler can refrigerate my chip, the correct temps are when the TJmax is set to 100.
The bios also reads the wrong temps so I'm not sure what's up, but I checked with an IR thermometer and Coretemp seems to read correctly.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igob8a*
> 
> It seems correct. If I set to 85, the CPU idle temp is lower than my room's ambient temp. Unless my air cooler can refrigerate my chip, the correct temps are when the TJmax is set to 100.
> The bios also reads the wrong temps so I'm not sure what's up, but I checked with an IR thermometer and Coretemp seems to read correctly.


Readings at idle are always inaccurate. The higher the temps, the better the accuracy.
https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/hwmon/coretemp (scroll down)

Again, what's your ambient and what cooler are you using?


----------



## SmOgER

_If someone is feeling like starting a discussion, that TjMax thing kept my mind wondering...

Don't you think that low TjMax of only 85C is just Intel's way to artificially limit the thermal limits and overclocking capabilities?

Some facts (feel free to correct me if you see something wrong):

_



If we exclude terribly expensive unlocked CPUs, the highest multi of all the quads on LGA775 is x9 (Q9650), while LGA771 X5470 has x10. Therefore, in theory LGA771 should have substantially higher OC potential, especially on mid-range motherboards.

Q9550/Q9650 and all Harpertowns are identical CPUs, they are just binned differently and have different
multipliers/settings programmed and locked into them.

Q9550/Q9650 and L5408 (entry-level Harpertown) have TjMax of 95-100C while all Harpertowns with high multis have TjMax 85C. Several newer low-power Harpertowns, like L5420 and L5410 are even limited to 70C Tjunction (like if they realized 85C limit was giving us too much OC headroom with high-end cooling, and crappy stock cooling on low-power stock chips could still squeeze under 70C on IBT-like loads). So LGA771 overclocking advantage over LGA775 is greatly reduced with this

.

_I see 3 possible reasons as to why Intel would thermally limit similiar chips so differently:

_



Most Intel coolers intended for servers were bigger (just a guess) so they threated Xeons like the cooler running CPUs cause the margin between temps on full load with these coolers and TjMax remained the same as with 100C TjMax CPUs and their crappy intel desktop coolers.

(For conspiracy lovers) Intel figured (or insured themselves) that sooner or later we will figure out how to run LGA771 CPUs on LGA775 mobos, so they "evened things up". Nobody overclocks servers anyway, so it's not like someone would complain about thermally limited chips.

LGA771 servers demanded extreme reliability, so the "safe" operating ranges were narrowed.


_Either way, I'am not responsible for what you are doing with your CPU, but in my book running X5460 at 90C is the same thing like running Q9550 at 90C. If it's "safe" for Q9550, then I see no reason for it not to be "safe" on X5460_.

@TB13
@bgdwiepp
@pioneerisloud
@DzillaXx
@gagarin77
@BugBash


----------



## igob8a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Readings at idle are always inaccurate. The higher the temps, the better the accuracy.
> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/hwmon/coretemp (scroll down)
> 
> Again, what's your ambient and what cooler are you using?


I'm on an old school Xigmatek S1283 tower air cooler for both systems. Ambient is ~25C
I can't think of any reason why the temp readings would be inaccurate at idle--it's just a thermal diode. I checked the temp on the back of the mobo where the cpu is, and the temps I see in Coretemp seem accurate. No way this system is idling in the 20s and maxing out only in the 60s (maybe if I undervolted at stock speeds)

I'm just gonna stick with what Coretemp reads out for now. Anyway, I'm happy with the upgrade


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igob8a*
> 
> I can't think of any reason why the temp readings would be inaccurate at idle--it's just a thermal diode.


just take my word on this. These sensors are needed only for overheating protections so they are designed to output distance to tjMax, so if it's big, it doesn't matter if it's -50 or -80C. Now the more accurate ones showing actual temperatures in wide range would just mean additional unnecessary costs for manufacturers.


----------



## SmOgER

Just received my X5460 SLBBA (E0)!


----------



## tedyy

Hi guys!
Recently I installed a new Xeon 5460 on my asus p5b se. I modded the latest version of bios for this motherboard (even though is still a beta version) and I installed it. the first time i tried windows everything worked great , nice speed and all but after I restarted it it gave me the blue screen. This happened a few days ago, since then I tried different OSs and I couldn't install any windows,or ubuntu or zorin ( on these 2 it gave me the something tried to kill init! message), only a live CD with puppy linux and a preinstalled linux version worked.
Today I tried to install another ram, because i had 4 identical RAMs and only 3 were installed ( each one has 1GB DDR2 667Mhz), and suddenly the bios couldn't recognize my xeon giving me the message with "unknown cpu detected, update the bios to unleash it's full potential"
I think the bios update that i made is not that good and i want to ask if anyone can help me mod another version of bios deleting some of the old microcodes to make some space (just in case) and putting some microcodes that you think are good for this motherboard and cpu.
Another thing i suppose is that i should make some changes in the bios to the voltage, frequency and other parameters even though I don't want to overclock this cpu, I just want to improve the stability of this cpu with my mother board, but i don't know how any change will affect my PC because i have almost no knoledge in this.
I apreciate any help i can get.

I almost forgot, this is the link to all of the versions for my moba http://www.asus.com/ro/Motherboards/P5B_SE/HelpDesk_Download/
I am sorry for not providing you with the bios but currently I am on a live CD with puppy linux and i didn't connect any HDD.
I think the best version to mod is that non beta 1001. Thank you for your help.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Just received my X5460 SLBBA (E0)!


Seems to be rock stable at 4Ghz with only 1.296v








Should I try even less volts?


----------



## FireHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Seems to be rock stable at 4Ghz with only 1.296v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I try even less volts?


Reading this I raised my expectations!!

I just bought a X5470, to be used on a P5K Premium!, now a have to wait 2 months to this arrive XD!


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireHunter*
> 
> Reading this I raised my expectations!!
> 
> I just bought a X5470, to be used on a P5K Premium!, now a have to wait 2 months to this arrive XD!


What clock are you aiming at with it?









PS. Why the wait so long? Usually the shipping takes no longer than 1 month anywhere around the world.


----------



## FireHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> What clock are you aiming at with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. Why the wait so long? Usually the shipping takes no longer than 1 month anywhere around the world.


I'm aiming 4Ghz, and then if possible go further! I love when I read that I could use a Xeon on my Old P35 Motherboard!

I live In Brazil =/, My recent shippings took between 2 and 3 months!


----------



## gweezer

Hi All...new guy here joining up to try out this mod. There is a slight twist though...I seem to have gone about it "backwards" compared to most of you. I had come into possession of the cpu a few years ago but wasn't about to purchase a 771 compatible motherboard. It's been just laying around my parts bin until now. I have accumulated enough other stuff over time to make a full system except...you guessed it...a 775 motherboard.

I've tried going through ebay but it kind of made my head swim...so many choices. Newegg on the other hand only has a few....none too highly rated.

Can anyone recommend a few options? Budget is anything "reasonable"...that is none of those $200 jobs. My cpu is the E5440 and the current memory I have is DDR2-800 CL 6...but I have no problem getting DDR3 if it can make this more interesting.

I also know some will caution on sinking money into this "old" platform....but that doesn't matter to me...this is something I want to try for the experience.

Thanks.....gweezer


----------



## pioneerisloud

I'd say shoot for a gigabyte p45 board. Definitely works for sure and you'll overclock with ease.


----------



## dmhnc

igob8a , we have the same mb. Looks like you are having success. I'm about to pull the trigger on this mod myself this week. Hope you don't mind if I hit you up for some help if I run into some problems. I'm also considering a w/c setup just for the cpu. Not sure just yet.


----------



## GreyHayze

Hey, I've finally decided to take the plunge and do this mod for my aging ASUS P5G41T-M LX Plus Mobo. However, I'm feeling a little worried because I bought an Xeon X5472 with an FSB of 1600, But the ASUS board's FSB is only rated for up to 1333. I got it for such a low price that I told myself at the time of purchase "whatever, the board can probably handle it" But now that its almost here, I'm starting to think that I may have made a grave mistake







. First off, Is the board compatible for the mod? And if so, Will that CPU work with it, or will the board reject it because of the FSB. If so, I can always buy the Xeon X5450 with an FSB of 1333, but I don't want to go through the hassle of returning the X5472, because I don't think the guy even takes returns... Anyways, thanks for the help you guys!


----------



## GreyHayze

Sorry, I meant E5472, not X5472. That's my brain trying to make this idea even cooler by putting an X in front of every model number.


----------



## igob8a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmhnc*
> 
> igob8a , we have the same mb. Looks like you are having success. I'm about to pull the trigger on this mod myself this week. Hope you don't mind if I hit you up for some help if I run into some problems. I'm also considering a w/c setup just for the cpu. Not sure just yet.


Not a problem. You can pm me or post here, but be sure to quote my post so I get notified (don't check the thread too often).
For me the whole process took 5 minutes-- slap on the sticker, chop off the plastic and flash this bios (post 2): http://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-Allow-P5Q-E-run-a-Xeon-E5450


----------



## xxpenguinxx

SmOgER,

These Xeons are meant to be used in a server environment. They gave these chips a lower thermal limit so they will throttle sooner to prevent the CPU from getting damaged or the system shutting down on a hot day. Now I'm sure Intel intentionally tried limiting these chips by socket so businesses have to buy the more expensive Xeons.


----------



## SanguineDrone

Just reporting in that the x5260 (similar to E8600) works fine no bios mods on a Gigabyte P35 DS3L.
I did it the hard way, I used aluminum foil and tape to switch the two connections, the way originally mentioned in another thread.
Right now I'm at 4.3ghz and about 1.35v but I'll push harder when I have time.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> They gave these chips a lower thermal limit so they will throttle sooner to prevent the CPU from getting damaged or the system shutting down on a hot day.


That's one of my theories. But why L5408 has 95C TjMax then?

***

Is it just me, or is E0 stepping running warmer than C0 on the same volts?

Granted SLBB* E0 runs cooler on the same speed because much lover vcore compensates it, but when I run it with the same settings as I did with C0, the temps spike substantially higher.

Couldn't get the temps down at 4.2Ghz in current environment (29C ambient, ouch), so aiming for 4.1Ghz till the climate changes.









The difference in vcore from 4.1Ghz to 4.2Ghz is quite subtantial, climbing towards 1.4v.


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> SO suddenly today, my computer stopped booting. I pulled the CMOS battery, plugged the monitor into the mobo, and removed/disconnected everything except CPU, RAM, and cooler. I even swapped out the RAM with other sticks, tried only one stick, and even tried reseating the CPU. G41C-GS, E5450, DDR3. ***???? It was working great!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> I don't see or smell anything. I'll try the old one later. When I push the power button, it kick on for 1/2 second, turns off for two, then back on again until I shut it off. It will not POST.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> I swapped out RAM Kingston HyperX Blu for cheap Crucial. No difference, bith are DDR3-1333 though. But seriously, KVM, CPU, and RAM only. no LEDs, Drives or extra fans. If it's going to POST, it should at this minimum with the CMOS cleared.


Ok, so it's been a few months and I finally got back to it.

I put the HyoerX RAM back in, and I put my old trusty _Pentium Dual-Core E6700_ in it and it POSTed. I was able to boot a few times and play with the CMOS. It booted fine regardless of whether FSB1 was set to 1066 or 1333+. I put the E5450 back in and no POST. I even tried reseating it a couple times.









The last thong I can try is put the E5450 in my Asus P5G41T-M/CSM mobo and see it that will work.

I've thought about getting a new mobo specifically for this mod. I bought this Gigabyte board because it was touted to be more stable than my Asus board, but now that I have it, the Asus board seems to be more configurable. (No Jumpers, finer BIOS voltage tuning, more friendly OC failure protection.) What mobo is the BEST with DDR3 to do this mod? I see some people posting about P5K and such, but those are DDR2 boards from what I can find.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> Ok, so it's been a few months and I finally got back to it.
> 
> I put the HyoerX RAM back in, and I put my old trusty _Pentium Dual-Core E6700_ in it and it POSTed. I was able to boot a few times and play with the CMOS. It booted fine regardless of whether FSB1 was set to 1066 or 1333+. I put the E5450 back in and no POST. I even tried reseating it a couple times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last thong I can try is put the E5450 in my Asus P5G41T-M/CSM mobo and see it that will work.
> 
> I've thought about getting a new mobo specifically for this mod. I bought this Gigabyte board because it was touted to be more stable than my Asus board, but now that I have it, the Asus board seems to be more configurable. (No Jumpers, finer BIOS voltage tuning, more friendly OC failure protection.) What mobo is the BEST with DDR3 to do this mod? I see some people posting about P5K and such, but those are DDR2 boards from what I can find.


Are you sure you cut the CPU socket correctly?
It's unlikely this E5450 just died like this on you... Was it overclocked? What were the temps?


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> Ok, so it's been a few months and I finally got back to it.
> 
> I put the HyoerX RAM back in, and I put my old trusty _Pentium Dual-Core E6700_ in it and it POSTed. I was able to boot a few times and play with the CMOS. It booted fine regardless of whether FSB1 was set to 1066 or 1333+. I put the E5450 back in and no POST. I even tried reseating it a couple times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last thong I can try is put the E5450 in my Asus P5G41T-M/CSM mobo and see it that will work.
> 
> I've thought about getting a new mobo specifically for this mod. I bought this Gigabyte board because it was touted to be more stable than my Asus board, but now that I have it, the Asus board seems to be more configurable. (No Jumpers, finer BIOS voltage tuning, more friendly OC failure protection.) What mobo is the BEST with DDR3 to do this mod? I see some people posting about P5K and such, but those are DDR2 boards from what I can find.


your not rying to put the xeon in with the cutouts facing the same way as your e6700 are you?


----------



## SmOgER

That may be the case as well. Gotta admit when I inserted LGA771 CPU into my board for the first time, I mixed up it's orientation and did it wrong. Was glad afterwards that I didn't fry everything (probably MB/PSU protections kicked in)


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> That may be the case as well. Gotta admit when I inserted LGA771 CPU into my board for the first time, I mixed up it's orientation and did it wrong. Was glad afterwards that I didn't fry everything (probably MB/PSU protections kicked in)


yeah thats what i did. stuck it in with the slots on the cpu facing the same way as my q9450. it wouldnt post then i thought maybe it goes in different. sure enough. i was very happy i didn't fry anything.


----------



## SanguineDrone

I have an E0 stepping and it it means anything I'm having a hard time getting from 4.3 to 4.4, I've gone up an entire volt and it's not an fsb wall.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SanguineDrone*
> 
> I have an E0 stepping and it it means anything I'm having a hard time getting from 4.3 to 4.4, I've gone up an entire volt and it's not an fsb wall.


what do you mean entire volt? like 1.2v to 2.2v?







I'am pretty sure it would be dead by know if that was the case.

What CPU exactly is it?
Is ram stable?


----------



## SanguineDrone

It's the CPU I mentioned in the post above, X5260 basically an E8600. It takes about 1.35v for 4.3, and I'm still trying to work on 4.5ghz but I've gone up to almost 1.45v haven't been able to get it stable. Yeah RAM is stable i've boosted MCH voltage up to +.3 which is like 1.55v.


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Are you sure you cut the CPU socket correctly?
> It's unlikely this E5450 just died like this on you... Was it overclocked? What were the temps?


I swamped it into the other board and it still wouldn't boot. Even with default BIOS (patched) settings. I pulled it out and analyzed it under a scope and the best I can come up with is it appears to have a cracked capacitor on it. It was running in the computer, then it started throwing Kernel errors and stopped booting. The peak temp was 39° to 41°C Colling with an H60.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> your not rying to put the xeon in with the cutouts facing the same way as your e6700 are you?


No, I orient to make sure the gold arrows match.

I just ordered an SLBBM E0 to replace this SLANQ C0. I hear the E0 is supposed to be better anyway. True?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> I swamped it into the other board and it still wouldn't boot. Even with default BIOS (patched) settings. I pulled it out and analyzed it under a scope and the best I can come up with is it appears to have a cracked capacitor on it. It was running in the computer, then it started throwing Kernel errors and stopped booting. The peak temp was 39° to 41°C Colling with an H60.
> No, I orient to make sure the gold arrows match.
> 
> I just ordered an SLBBM E0 to replace this SLANQ C0. I hear the E0 is supposed to be better anyway. True?


E0 stepping runs hotter on the same volts (at least for me), but it needs way less voltage for the same speed.

My experience with X5460:

C0: 4ghz 1.38v
E0: 4Ghz ~1.30v


----------



## dmhnc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igob8a*
> 
> Not a problem. You can pm me or post here, but be sure to quote my post so I get notified (don't check the thread too often).
> For me the whole process took 5 minutes-- slap on the sticker, chop off the plastic and flash this bios (post 2): http://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-Allow-P5Q-E-run-a-Xeon-E5450


Hey thanks for the link.


----------



## deezdrama

To the poster having troubles getting the xeon to post....

Did u trim the sticker? I got one on ebay that claimed it didnt need trimmed but i had to cut several mm of the sticker off to not cover one of the cpu pads.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpyusko

All the pin
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> To the poster having troubles getting the xeon to post....
> 
> Did u trim the sticker? I got one on ebay that claimed it didnt need trimmed but i had to cut several mm of the sticker off to not cover one of the cpu pads.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Under the scope, the pin marks are perfect. Nothing is obstructed. I think its just a bad cpu. My new SLBBM should be here by Monday. We'll see then.


----------



## deezdrama

Just got my newegg package in today, new 750w psu, 1tb hd, xbox 360 wireless controller setup.... and the r9 290 should be here tomorrow.

Cant believe im stick rockn this 775 rig, probably still have a couple good years left in it.

I plan to run some benches pre r9 290 with my current 650ti and see if this old architecture bottlenecks bad with the boss gpu.

Cool thing is i know just need some old ddr2 ram and now can build another decent backup rig with spare parts.

Oh.... and got the oculus rift dk2 on order.... im 33 and been dreaming of vr since the atari and 8 bit days.... i just had a taste of vr with my own homemade "google cardboard" and i must say .... its amazed me and everyone ive showed it to.

The oculus rift is going to be insane!

If you havnt played with vr.... do yourself a favor and download/print the plans.... go to walmart and in the old granny sewing isle get two 6x magnifier lenses (4$ each) and throw it together.... download google cardboard app on your smartphone and also "durovis dive" games and demos from appstore..... $$## is amazing!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Just got my newegg package in today, new 750w psu, 1tb hd, xbox 360 wireless controller setup.... and the r9 290 should be here tomorrow.
> 
> Cant believe im stick rockn this 775 rig, probably still have a couple good years left in it.
> 
> I plan to run some benches pre r9 290 with my current 650ti and see if this old architecture bottlenecks bad with the boss gpu.
> 
> Cool thing is i know just need some old ddr2 ram and now can build another decent backup rig with spare parts.
> 
> Oh.... and got the oculus rift dk2 on order.... im 33 and been dreaming of vr since the atari and 8 bit days.... i just had a taste of vr with my own homemade "google cardboard" and i must say .... its amazed me and everyone ive showed it to.
> 
> The oculus rift is going to be insane!
> 
> If you havnt played with vr.... do yourself a favor and download/print the plans.... go to walmart and in the old granny sewing isle get two 6x magnifier lenses (4$ each) and throw it together.... download google cardboard app on your smartphone and also "durovis dive" games and demos from appstore..... $$## is amazing!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Still ***

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## deezdrama

Sorry about that... tapatalk wouldnt let me edit so had to quote myself.....

Anyway... so you think you got a bummer xeon? Wheres it from...ebay?

Id see if the new cpu posts and if so let the seller know about the issue if alot of time hasnt lapsed and you paid a decent amount for it.

I cant remember but i got the good stepping version slbba i believe or might of been c0 ... cant remember now, but it has overclocked to 4.2 on stock voltage and only a slight bump in vcore needed for 4.4ghz.

If you get yours to post ...u should be happy.

Heat has been the only issue with mine but recentlly been told i need to set my tjmax to 85 instead of 100 so i may be able to get a bit more out of this amazing chip yet

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Sorry about that... tapatalk wouldnt let me edit so had to quote myself.....
> 
> Anyway... so you think you got a bummer xeon? Wheres it from...ebay?
> 
> Id see if the new cpu posts and if so let the seller know about the issue if alot of time hasnt lapsed and you paid a decent amount for it.
> 
> I cant remember but i got the good stepping version slbba i believe or might of been c0 ... cant remember now, but it has overclocked to 4.2 on stock voltage and only a slight bump in vcore needed for 4.4ghz.
> 
> If you get yours to post ...u should be happy.
> 
> Heat has been the only issue with mine but recentlly been told i need to set my tjmax to 85 instead of 100 so i may be able to get a bit more out of this amazing chip yet
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Yes eBay, but a reputable seller. It was like $40 so I'm not that concerned. The longest part was waiting for the sticker to arrive. I had ordered 2, but he only sent one. I brought it to his attention (he even wrote 1pc on the Customs declaration) and he mailed me a couple more. I really want this to work. I'm throwing together a rig for my son with my spare parts and an HD 6770 I bought for him. Then we can have fun playing games like Minecraft together. I got him a few others at the last Steam Sale like Lego Movie, Myst, Commander Keen, Gmod, and Portal 1&2.

The worst part about building a rig out of spare parts is upgrading your other rigs so you have spare parts to use. Its like I'm building 4 computers at once.

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## deezdrama

I hear ya... i think i might setup my backup for my youngest son to play some games with me. Even tho that cpu was only 40$... if it comes to show by the new xeon that the old one is bad... id still ask for a exchange or refund. You could build a backup to your backup

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpyusko

If I was putting it in a 771 I would but this is a 775. I'm pushing it as it is. I wheel a Jeep. If it breaks down on a trail in stock form I go back to the dealer. If it breaks down after I build it and mod it, its my own problem.


----------



## SmOgER

Anyone running it with DDR3?

How is the stability of RAM while overclocking?

With ASUS P5QC (P45) I'am having some RAM stability issues past 431FSB.
With 421FSB it runs fine in 1333-1380 CL7 range , however past 431FSB I need to adjust ratio by 2 notches and go below 1300Mhz to make it stable. It's giving me a whole bunch of problems trying to overclock past 4.1Ghz.


----------



## Riktar54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Just got my newegg package in today, new 750w psu, 1tb hd, xbox 360 wireless controller setup.... and the r9 290 should be here tomorrow.
> 
> Cant believe im stick rockn this 775 rig, probably still have a couple good years left in it.
> 
> *I plan to run some benches pre r9 290 with my current 650ti and see if this old architecture bottlenecks bad with the boss gpu.*
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


From everything I have run their is virtually NO bottlenecking of my R9 270 (Not X) on my X5450 that is running at stock (3.0Ghz) when I compare it to other systems running the same (Heaven, Valley, etc.) benchmark.

Will be watching for your results!


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Anyone running it with DDR3?
> 
> How is the stability of RAM while overclocking?
> 
> With ASUS P5QC (P45) I'am having some RAM stability issues past 431FSB.
> With 421FSB it runs fine in 1333-1380 CL7 range , however past 431FSB I need to adjust ratio by 2 notches and go below 1300Mhz to make it stable. It's giving me a whole bunch of problems trying to overclock past 4.1Ghz.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*


Nice. I imagine this isn't your 24/7 setup with such voltage, is it? Have you tested it with prime95/OCCT/IBT?

btw, what ram is it? Is it running on auto or have you tweaked settings like Ai Clock Twister, Ai Transaction Booster, MEM. OC Charger etc?
Your board seems to have G35 chipset.


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Anyone running it with DDR3?
> 
> How is the stability of RAM while overclocking?
> 
> With ASUS P5QC (P45) I'am having some RAM stability issues past 431FSB.
> With 421FSB it runs fine in 1333-1380 CL7 range , however past 431FSB I need to adjust ratio by 2 notches and go below 1300Mhz to make it stable. It's giving me a whole bunch of problems trying to overclock past 4.1Ghz.


I am. As far as stability goes, I'm not sure yet...... my first chip was bad. But it was quite stable until it fried.


----------



## nusyo

I know it is a long thread, but I couldn''t find any info (aside one user had the same problem but didn't post any further) .
So I have Asus P5q-pro turbo with 771 mod and Xeon E5450. I am running latest custom bios (from this site, BIG thanks), I also added the microcodes in it for the cpu.
The problem is temperature, which idles at 52C, and goes beyond 60+ when gaming etc.
I have Corsair H50 for cooling, and I installed it more than 5 times (wiped the thermal paste, put it back on, took it off , back on, used another mod sticker on it, etc). I also rotate the cooling block in all directions, to make sure it doesn't sit on capacitors (the pump is plugged in the pwr fan and the fan in the cpu-fan header, q-fan disabled), I then put back C2D and idle temps were high 20s low 30s, so I know for sure the H50 sits well on top of the cpu ( because the thermal paste is spread evenly after i take it off) ..... the only thing I can think of is I got a bad Xeon E5450?

I also get blue screens when gaming (i was thinking maybe Core-temp is off when it comes to Xeons even though it showed 60+C) ....

Any input & thoughts will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Sliden

Use Real Temp and set the TJ Max 85°

-> http://i.imgur.com/LkKE5oS.png

Edit :

"I have Corsair H50 for cooling"

"The problem is temperature, which *idles at 52C*"


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sliden*
> 
> Use Real Temp and set the TJ Max 85°
> 
> -> http://i.imgur.com/LkKE5oS.png


This.

On the side note, temperatures in 60-70C range are completely normal for heavy usage.

Personally (everything below is just my opinion), when it comes to overclocking, I just enabled throttling in BIOS and as long as the throttling isn't hurting the performance (that is, it happens only under prime95 or IBT), I don't care about it cause:

1) The TjMax is set to be way lower than on similiar LGA775 chips like Q9550, so I can't imagine frying it at 85C.
2) These chips are cheap to replace if you will get terribly extremely awfully unlucky and somehow manage to fry the chip.

I would be running it at 4.2Ghz+, but I can't seem to solve stability issues with DDR3, which become worse with higher FSB on this board. I'am in the process of figuring out how to update memory table in BIOS.


----------



## mpyusko

My Pentium Dual-Core was running 38°C under a crunching or gaming load with an aftermarket 775 air cooler (can't remember brand but it was better than stock, had C shaped heat pipes and blue LEDs). Bought an H60 specifically for this mod and an E5450 because it would keep both the wattage and TDP in a reasonable range (X5450 uses higher wattage that the QX9650). That said, under crunching, benchmarking and gaming loads, the CPU stayed in the 42°C - 45°C range. My Northbridge however was cooking to an early grave. See.... http://www.overclock.net/t/1479974/cooling-the-chipset-65c-at-idle/0_100 for more info and how I solved it. The close proximity of the NB and your CPU may be contributing to your heat issue.


----------



## deezdrama

I just got my r9 290 installed in my x5460 @ 4.2 rig ( lowered it from 4.4 untill i do some stability tests)

I havnt had a chance to do much testing as im house sitting my xfather in laws house while hes out of state...but had time to run home and swap the 650ti for the r9 290 and sofar things look promising.

I did a quick heaven extreme benchmark, didnt have time to dl and install some proper OC apps (fresh new harddrive win7 installed) but checked my cpu usage from task manager while the benchmark was running and cpu usage never went over 50% so this gives me decent hope that this x5460 shouldnt buttleneck the 290 much af it all.

I dont think i have cpu throttling enabled in my bios, should I?

Ive got up to 4.4ghz very easy with almost no vcore increase but heat has been an issue so stopped.

Recently found out my tjmax should be set to 85 and not 100 so i may have opened up my oc/heat ceiling....

Just wondering, the x5460 should already be set with the 85 degree tjmax in bios right? I dont have to go back and set it there do I? I just need to set it in my heat monitoring software to show accurate temps right?

Anyway... sofar in the past few months this xeon has amazed me for its price/performance and the fact that its so old... i need to brush up on oc'ing these and see how far i can go with correct tjmax set.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## nusyo

So I downloaded realtemp and set the TJmax to 85 which showed 40C average .... I ran the tests and it topped 50C (no OC) ...
I adjusted Core-temp to show temps-15C and now it matches real-temp (i use core-temp bcause it displays on my keyboard's LCD)

I thought since Core-Temp recognizes both cpu (C2D E6750 and Xeon E5450) and it shows right temps for the C2D, it will read right temps for Xeon

Note to those who have OC stability poblems, make sure you set the voltage for your RAM (look up V for your RAM if you don't know it), for some reason Auto doesn't do very well. I noticed this even on Gigabyte boards running I7


----------



## Sliden

TJ Max :

Core 2 Xeon 5400

Quad Core a 45nm:
X5492, X5482, X5472, X5470, X5460, X5450: 85°
E5472, E5462, E5450/40/30/20/10/05: 85°
L5408: 95°
L5430, L5420, L5410: 70°


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> I dont think i have cpu throttling enabled in my bios, should I?
> 
> Ive got up to 4.4ghz very easy with almost no vcore increase but heat has been an issue so stopped.
> 
> Recently found out my tjmax should be set to 85 and not 100 so i may have opened up my oc/heat ceiling....
> 
> Just wondering, the x5460 should already be set with the 85 degree tjmax in bios right? I dont have to go back and set it there do I? I just need to set it in my heat monitoring software to show accurate temps right?
> 
> Anyway... sofar in the past few months this xeon has amazed me for its price/performance and the fact that its so old... i need to brush up on oc'ing these and see how far i can go with correct tjmax set.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Why could you possibly even consider having TM disabled? All it does is prevents your CPU from going over TjMax to some 120C before it completely shuts down, so it kicks in only at 85C.

Booting with 4.4Ghz is fairly easy, but stability is entirely different manner.

To be OCCT and prime95 stable at 4.4Ghz you will probably need vcore somewhere above 1.4v and I can't imagine keeping it that way under TjMax on air during summer without AC turned on. There is a huge difference in CPU temps even with relatively small bump in vcore.


----------



## deezdrama

I had alot of things disabled when initially installing/testing the x5460... cant remember if i re-enabled it or not and wont be home untill tomorrow to check

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## TerrorUniverso

Hi guys, im new here and i need your help.
I just bought an xeon E5420(QUAD 12M Cache, 2.50 GHz, 1333 MHz FSB)
and i need to know if my motherboard skt 775 is compatible and if i need a mod bios.
My mbo specs:
Manufacturer:AsusTek Computer INC.
Model: P5G41T-M LX
Chipset: Intel G41

Bios:
Brand: American Megatrends Inc.
Version: 1101
Date: 06/08/2012

Thanks









boardspecs 59k .jpg file


----------



## mpyusko

I have that mobo in the CSM flavor. Yes, you are compatible. Patch your BIOS like it says in the beginning of this thread, CAREFULLY trim the socket, and be sure you orient by matching gold arrows and not but notches. The socket 771 & 775 are notched 90° differently. If you follow all those directions, you should be up and running in 10 minutes.

My suggestion is to let everything run at factory clocks for a while until you are sure it is stable.

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## TerrorUniverso

Thanks my friend, really








Please, you can send me the mod bios link for this motherboard?

Thanks again


----------



## mpyusko

Go to the Asus sit e and D/L the most recent BIOS. Then follow the instructions in the first few posts of this thread. You'll need your BIOS, the microcodes and patch utility available in the fist few posts and Asus's Bios update (installation) tool (in the downloads section of you mobo on Asus website.

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## TerrorUniverso

Well, I'm afraid to ruin my motherboard, as you have the same motherboard than me, could you send me the bios you used in yours








My installed official bios is the last one (1101), here

Thanks


----------



## mpyusko

Check back in an hour. I'm not home yet.

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## TerrorUniverso

Thanks man







I appreciate it very much


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrorUniverso*
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate it very much


Download and install Asus Update http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/AsusUpdt_V71803.zip so you can flash your new BIOS.

p5g41t-m-lx-asus-1101-xeon.zip 620k .zip file


----------



## TerrorUniverso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> Download and install Asus Update http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/AsusUpdt_V71803.zip so you can flash your new BIOS.
> 
> p5g41t-m-lx-asus-1101-xeon.zip 620k .zip file


Thanks so much man, i will test this bios and i say something








btw, install mod bios before or after install cpu xeon?


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrorUniverso*
> 
> Thanks so much man, i will test this bios and i say something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, install mod bios before or after install cpu xeon?


Update the BIOS, confirm with your existing CPU (if possible) and then install your new XEON. Enjoy!


----------



## SmOgER

With win7 you can get away with it and mod the bios some time after installing the CPU.
But with WIN8.1 it simply won't boot without added microcodes.

However you should be able to POST and enter DOS/BIOS in any case.


----------



## mpyusko

Save yourself the headache and just use Linux.

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## mpyusko

Woo hoo!!!! My new E5450 just arrived!! I just ordered it Thursday! Hopefully it will work.

I also ordered an E3120 yesterday. I did some digging and it is a native 775 Xeon CPU with the same specs as an E8400. However it is less than half the price and can use the same patched BIOS as the 771 Xeons. Gonna toss it in my other box and see how it does. It should be comparable to the PDC E6700 with better OC and more L2 cache.

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## TerrorUniverso

That cpu is a beast, E5450 = Q9650







i wanna buy it for some 40USD









post print after installation , good luck


----------



## TerrorUniverso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> With win7 you can get away with it and mod the bios some time after installing the CPU.
> But with WIN8.1 it simply won't boot without added microcodes.
> 
> However you should be able to POST and enter DOS/BIOS in any case.


So, its safe install xeon cpu without mod bios in this motherboard? i using win7


----------



## SmOgER

I think I found my problem with OC stability issues.
It was load-line calibration, for some reason it was causing instability, not to mention the higher temps.

Guess I'am better of with vdrop, I'am not afraid of high vcore (if temps are ok) anyway.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrorUniverso*
> 
> So, its safe install xeon cpu without mod bios in this motherboard? i using win7


Yes, it won't be working to it's full potential (some advanced features missing) and bios will give you warning message ("to unleash cpu power please update bios. to continue press f1" or something among those lines), but it should work fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrorUniverso*
> 
> That cpu is a beast, E5450 = Q9650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanna buy it for some 40USD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post print after installation , good luck


For $38 you can get X5460 E0.
But don't tell anyone









PS. In case you are wondering, X5460 = E5450 with upped maximum multi from 9 to 9.5.


----------



## mpyusko

I thought about the X5460, but there were 2 overwhelming details. Wattage and speed. I crunch for BOINC so the lower wattage means lower electric bill, and I can still OC the E5450 even 10% and have a higher clock and bus speed without the heat or power drain. But that was my decision.

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## TerrorUniverso

That X5460 E0 is awesome !!!!







 But its too sad does not ship to Portugal








i will try buy some X5460 E0, im in love with that cpu hehehe


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> I thought about the X5460, but there were 2 overwhelming details. Wattage and speed. I crunch for BOINC so the lower wattage means lower electric bill, and I can still OC the E5450 even 10% and have a higher clock and bus speed without the heat or power drain. But that was my decision.
> 
> Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


I don't know how many times I've already wrote this, but..

volt for volt the power consumption is similiar. You can either slightly overclock E5450 or underclock X5460, in both cases the power consumption will be the same. Only difference is that X5460 has higher OC potential and is easier on the mobo (higher multi = less fsb for same speed).









Plus, the TDP in the specs is not exactly accurate, it's with quite a margin, which theoretically lets for bad (inefficient) unlucky chips to stay withing specs and have high VID, albeit most of the time such chips are binned for lower models, like E5420.


----------



## TitusPulo

Well. I'm guessing "Maximum power dissipation" is around the real power consumption, while "Thermal Design Power" is either the cpu capability to achieve high frequency within that heat disipation, or is simply the market name for what type of TDP the cooler should have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> Well, TDP has been misinterpreted.
> TDP stands for Thermal Design Power and has no direct relation to actual power consumption.
> TDP is a kind of power efficiency class. So you can know if your mobo supports this class and what heatsink you should be using.
> A 80W TDP E5410 E0 with a 80W TDP E5450 C0 for example belong to the same TDP, the same class. But will not consume the same.
> A 80W TDP cpu can consume as little as 55W, up to 80W or a little more (than 80W) as TDP stands for the thermal (output) design.
> 
> Your Q8300 is a low end model, with little cache, the 1/3 of the L5420.
> Also it runs at the same Mhz as the L5420.
> So it should consume about the same or a little less. But as it is a low end model it consumes more, as lower quality chips are set to run at higher VID.
> 
> Vcore has direct affection to actual power consumption.
> Vcore has direct affection to actual heat dissipation.
> Vcore has direct affection to actual heatsink requirement, thus relation to noise output.
> 
> You can see here my measurements.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1427554/official-775-to-771-mod-club/140#post_21826783
> 
> *I take very seriously the power consumption, the heat dissipation and the noise level.
> A LOT more than overclocking.
> Overclocking is an easy thing, the real thing is to have a fast system that does not consume, does not heat up the room so to need airconditioning, and does not make you headache out of noisy environment.
> This is a success, not just fancy Mhz screenshots and pointless benchmarks so to feel better*
> 
> This is the reason I don`t favor much the X series.
> This the reason I don`t OC with lots of Vcore and I appreciate finding a good piece of a cpu that can be fast but with low Vcore.
> Well, I also don`t OC with high Vcore not to degrade the cpu, the motherboard and the PSU in addition, that`s another serious reason.
> 
> So...
> Undervolt your L5420.


----------



## SmOgER

patentman got some valid points, but IMO he's wrong about not choosing the X series. My E0 was stable at 4Ghz mark with around 1.3v, and with the power consumption it had you could call it a ~90W TDP CPU even at such clock. While the X5470 is probably the most efficient LGA77x CPU ever made.


----------



## mpyusko

I got my system to boot! Apparently I needed to shave the slightest bit off the original nubs. They seated barely OK to boot, but I surmise when the wafer heated and expanded, it was enough to unseat the CPU. Seems to be working better now.

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> I got my system to boot! Apparently I needed to shave the slightest bit off the original nubs. They seated barely OK to boot, but I surmise when the wafer heated and expanded, it was enough to unseat the CPU. Seems to be working better now.
> 
> Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


You mean the CPU socket?
You need to cut that properly and not leave any plastic residue. These CPU pins are very fragile so doing it wrong is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Gereti

Okay so i'm (maby) interested from this mod

got one mobo from my teacher free at last year, old Asus p5B and now i'm asking, anyone got this work with xeon?
now it's just laying on with c2d inside...


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> You mean the CPU socket?
> You need to cut that properly and not leave any plastic residue. These CPU pins are very fragile so doing it wrong is a disaster waiting to happen.


Yes, the socket. I cut it squared with a chisel blade in the exact-o knife. I just needed to add the slightest bevel so it would drop down and make good contact. Now I need to swap back in my original Xeon and see if that works after all. Then maybe I can put that one in my son's computer.

I have Radeon HD 6950 and Xeon E5450
He has a Radeon HD 6770 and a PDC E6700, but I had ordered an Xeon E3120. Now, I might pop in the other E5450 if that works out. It didn't boot on his mobo this time around, but I may need to shave that socket better too.
We'll see.....


----------



## ClintE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> patentman got some valid points, but IMO he's wrong about not choosing the X series. My E0 was stable at 4Ghz mark with around 1.3v, and with the power consumption it had you could call it a ~90W TDP CPU even at such clock. While the X5470 is probably the most efficient LGA77x CPU ever made.


I'm liking my X5470 in the Asus P5Q-E compared to the old Q6600. No OC yet... Anyone have suggestions on how to OC this thing safely and stable for the long haul in the P5Q-E? Using Noctua NH-C14 with stock dual 140mm fans at full speed (very quiet).


----------



## rewease

The X5470 in my other PC runs prime stable at 3.8 GHz (380x10) at stock voltage which is 1.27V VID and 1.15V actual load volts. The benefit of this is that I can still use EIST and C1E so it drops to 14W CPU power consumption at idle. As soon as you set the voltage to something other than default it will stay there even if C1E and EIST are enabled. If I remember correctly the idle power consumption of the CPU is then around 30W. Yeah well, not that bad either if your no environmentalist.
Maybe not every X5470 can do that in every board but you should be able to get to 3.8 GHz with around 1.20V actual load voltage (in CPUZ running prim95 or linx). In my opinion 3.8 GHz is the efficiency sweet spot of this architecture. Above that you leave the linear voltage/frequency range.

You should be able to reach 4 GHz easily with a little more voltage and still be safe with your cooling but you have to try it. I personally would not go higher than 4 GHz for 24/7 but I guess some would disagree







. I run both my xeons at 3.8 GHz.

Excellent article on the topic of 45nm C2Q overclocking for the technically inclined. http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/2


----------



## TerrorUniverso

I have a problem, my rams are runnig at 800Mhz








Specs:
Motherboard supports : DDR3 1333(OC)/1066/800
Mems Ram : Samsung ddr3 M378B5673EH1-CH9 1060 mhz

is it possible manufacture mems at 1060mhz? lol its stupid


----------



## mpyusko

Where are you reading 800? BIOS, OS, or Utility?

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## mpyusko

1060 is 1066. Some manufacturers are screwy like that.

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## TerrorUniverso

I use two programs to see it,

In MaxxMEM2 says my rams are @ 800mhz
In cpu-z says @667mhz,
Whos say the right speed?


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClintE*
> 
> I'm liking my X5470 in the Asus P5Q-E compared to the old Q6600. No OC yet... Anyone have suggestions on how to OC this thing safely and stable for the long haul in the P5Q-E? Using Noctua NH-C14 with stock dual 140mm fans at full speed (very quiet).


you should be able to overclock to 4.0 with 1.25 vcore and reasonable temps. bump northbridge to 1.3 if your board has that option.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> you should be able to overclock to 4.0 with 1.25 vcore and reasonable temps. bump northbridge to 1.3 if your board has that option.


I doubt it will be prime95 stable with only 1.25v.
More like a 1.27-1.3v.


----------



## TitusPulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> The X5470 in my other PC runs prime stable at 3.8 GHz (380x10) at stock voltage which is 1.27V VID and 1.15V actual load volts. The benefit of this is that I can still use EIST and C1E so it drops to 14W CPU power consumption at idle. As soon as you set the voltage to something other than default it will stay there even if C1E and EIST are enabled. If I remember correctly the idle power consumption of the CPU is then around 30W. Yeah well, not that bad either if your no environmentalist.
> Maybe not every X5470 can do that in every board but you should be able to get to 3.8 GHz with around 1.20V actual load voltage (in CPUZ running prim95 or linx). In my opinion 3.8 GHz is the efficiency sweet spot of this architecture. Above that you leave the linear voltage/frequency range.
> 
> You should be able to reach 4 GHz easily with a little more voltage and still be safe with your cooling but you have to try it. I personally would not go higher than 4 GHz for 24/7 but I guess some would disagree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I run both my xeons at 3.8 GHz.


I've had C1E shown as "supported/disabled" in aida64. I got that to be on enabled eventually, and would be cool to see a difference, since i don't notice one. Is supposed to lower a few degrees of cpu or the temp is staying the same.

ps. 14w idle seems too little even to todays standards
http://www.overclock.net/t/1427554/official-775-to-771-mod-club/140#post_21826783


----------



## majden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrorUniverso*


Your rams are runnig at 480*2=960MHz


----------



## TerrorUniverso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majden*
> 
> Your rams are runnig at 480*2=960MHz


Yes , because i O.C them with my overclock profile 20%.
My rams are running with low Mhz omg


----------



## majden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrorUniverso*
> 
> Yes , because i O.C them with my overclock profile 20%.
> My rams are running with low Mhz omg


select manual overclock profile and select the frequencies of the processor and memory that you need


----------



## TerrorUniverso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majden*
> 
> select manual overclock profile and select the frequencies of the processor and memory that you need


wow your bios is great, unfortunately my bios dont have that " AI Tweaker" and I do not know much about frequencies :/


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Check this out
> 
> I doubt it will be prime95 stable with only 1.25v.
> More like a 1.27-1.3v.


my x5470 is prime stable with 1.25v core at 4.0. if not that will be a good starting point for him anyway.


----------



## rewease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TitusPulo*
> 
> I've had C1E shown as "supported/disabled" in aida64. I got that to be on enabled eventually, and would be cool to see a difference, since i don't notice one. Is supposed to lower a few degrees of cpu or the temp is staying the same.


You should see lower idle temps. EIST and C1E do two things. They lower your multi to it minimum (6) and the Vcore to a predefined value (1.15V VID in my case). The underclocking alone does not make much difference in power consumption. Only when its also lowering the VID you will see lower temps.
The whole thing has also given some people trouble while OCing so some suggest to generally turn it off. I leave it on as long as there are no negative effects. As soon as you go outside what your CPU can do at stock voltage, its not saving you power anyway. So dont lose any sleep on it.
On my X5460 I cant use it because I have to set a fixed voltage of 1.30V VID (1.25V load actual) in order to reach 3.8 GHz. And as I said as soon as you set a certain voltage, the bios will use it for both power states. If you have to, just set a fixed voltage. Wahts 15W nowadays









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TitusPulo*
> 
> ps. 14w idle seems too little even to todays standards
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1427554/official-775-to-771-mod-club/140#post_21826783


On my board I have a function to only measure the power that goes to the CPU (Gigabyte Intelligent Energy Saver Tool). I think the guy in the post measured what the whole system uses, not only the CPU..


----------



## mpyusko

Asus Bios are great. No jumpers, very fine tuning, they just need the component quality to match. My AsRock board has similar settings but more coarse tuning and you need to switch a jumper (which is awkwardly hidden under the GPU) if you want speeds 1333 and above.

Asus OC profiles are great too. They have a utility where you can OC from within windows on a whim. Keep it stock for desktop and web, kick it up for games. "Turbo key" all you do is push your power button for more speed. But you can obviously do better in the bios with manual settings in the bios.

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> Asus Bios are great. No jumpers, very fine tuning, they just need the component quality to match. My AsRock board has similar settings but more coarse tuning and you need to switch a jumper (which is awkwardly hidden under the GPU) if you want speeds 1333 and above.
> 
> Asus OC profiles are great too. They have a utility where you can OC from within windows on a whim. Keep it stock for desktop and web, kick it up for games. "Turbo key" all you do is push your power button for more speed. But you can obviously do better in the bios with manual settings in the bios.
> 
> Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


ASUS BIOSes have great OC protection (no need to clear cmos if it won't post) and OC profiles are useful as well.
But other than that, there is nothing much to write home about. No GTLs for individual cores, BIOS is only showing current Vcore and PSU voltages (no reporting of current VTT, PLL, vDIMM, etc..), so there is no way of knowing what it chooses with auto. Plus, they don't even have a proper windows OC software (like Gigabyte EasyTune).

For tweaking CPU you can only adjust single GTL (3 values), PLL, VTT, vCore, vNB, CPU clock skew (single) and NB clock skew.

That's on P5QC, but I'am sure it's pretty similiar on all high-end P5Qs.


----------



## SmOgER

On another note, I'am witnessing something very strange with my overclock... Might be related to the lack of BIOS CPU settings as well.

It was stable for almost 4 hours of prime95 small-fft. I tried increasing vcore by 2 notches to make it fully stable, BAM, it can't no longer go even past 5min mark... Lowered vcore back and it's the same, it fails after 2-5 minutes. Hm.. No it's impossible for it to degrade so fast obviously, but I don't even know what to think about this...

X5460 E0 4114Mhz, in the morning voltage under load with 4 hour prime95 run was 1.33v. Now I need 1.36v to break that 5min barrier (same CPU)...

i'am hitting strange wall with anything above 4Ghz. 4Ghz is easy, but even 4.1Ghz requires tons more of voltage and temps some 15C higher than before, the same was the case was with C0 stepping... I've tried almost everything, VTT as high as 1.52, PLL for up to 1.7V, NB 1.4V (shouldn't be needed for only 433FSB), but absolutely nothing seems to be working while with vcore I'am already almost hitting thermal limits.

Gotta admit I was hoping for more, but now it seems 4.11Ghz is the max I can get it stable at, that's without any compromises already, pushing it to the max thermal limits under prime95.


----------



## deezdrama

Well i changed my tjmax in realtemp from 100 to 85, and running heaven benchmark on extreme with a r9 290 this xeons not breaking a sweat staying under 50 degrees and under 40% load while the r9 290 is at 100% load

Pretty nice chip and it shouldnt be much of a bottleneck to the 290 except maybe in cpu intensive games

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Well i changed my tjmax in realtemp from 100 to 85, and running heaven benchmark on extreme with a r9 290 this xeons not breaking a sweat staying under 50 degrees and under 40% load while the r9 290 is at 100% load
> 
> Pretty nice chip and it shouldnt be much of a bottleneck to the 290 except maybe in cpu intensive games
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Well I could run Heaven on HD7850 with Q6600 @ 3.3Ghz without bottlenecking, so this benchmark certainly isn't telling you the whole story.
I do believe that Harpertowns at 4Ghz+ (or i5-2400) 1080p+ aren't bottlenecking even the top of the line single-gpu VGAs, but Heaven is just optimized to load GPU as much as possible.
The example on extreme side, to let you know what I'am talking about, is furmark. The VGA won't be bottlenecked there obviously, but it doesn't mean that you won't experience bottleneck in games.


----------



## deezdrama

Ya... ill just have to dl some games when i get home and see what happens, even if it bottlenecks a little i cant complain for $50

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpyusko

If I can OC to a stable 3.6, I'd be happy.

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> If I can OC to a stable 3.6, I'd be happy.
> 
> Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


What's stopping you?

I see you are running your E5450 at 3.3Ghz, that's a very mild overclock.


----------



## mpyusko

That was the old chip. It would get unstable at 3.6. I honestly haven't had a chance to sit down with it since I posted about shaving the socket yesterday. My KVM is tied up installing Windows (and the arduous task of updating windows) for my son's computer. His KVM is in use while I upgrade my server, and the server's KVM is in the basement where the server is supposed to be.

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomatoi

Evening everone..
Here are my rig spec
Motherboard-asus p5p43t
Bios modded with 771 microcode (067a,0676,0677)
Cpu. -xeon x5470 3.3ghz
Ram. - 2x4 gb corsair vengence

My problem is
On bios 12v rail -12v
5v rail -5 v
3.3 v rail- 3.3v

But on windows ,i using aida 64
It said all the same except 12 v rail -9 v

Random reboot on windows and even on bios

Help me plzz...


----------



## Dayblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomatoi*
> 
> Evening everone..
> Here are my rig spec
> Motherboard-asus p5p43t
> Bios modded with 771 microcode (067a,0676,0677)
> Cpu. -xeon x5470 3.3ghz
> Ram. - 2x4 gb corsair vengence
> 
> My problem is
> On bios 12v rail -12v
> 5v rail -5 v
> 3.3 v rail- 3.3v
> 
> But on windows ,i using aida 64
> It said all the same except 12 v rail -9 v
> 
> Random reboot on windows and even on bios
> 
> Help me plzz...


What is the make/model of your powersupply? That sounds pretty significant of a voltage drop on that rail from 12 to 9.


----------



## mpyusko

What does it say in your bios for voltages?

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## SmOgER

In quest of OCing my X5460 past 4.1Ghz and solving mem management problems...

Managed to get P5Q3 memtable on P5QC. Not much of a difference, besides the option to theoretically select DDR3-1600 and DDR3-1800 in BIOS under stock FSB, but I'am hoping it will add at least some stability.
I forgot about Rampage Extreme tho, that thing has DDR3 as well (unlike LGA775 ASUS Formulas) and this board is likely to be hard-tuned, so it's definitely worth a try to extract it's memtable as well.

Currently testing 4.25Ghz DDR3-1200 CL7 (3:4 ratio) with P5Q3 memtable.

Current clock skew settings are against the common practice (usually people set CPU skew higher than NB), but for some reason these seem to improve stability:

CPU clock skew --> normal [0ps] (default auto)
NB clock skew --> 400ps

EDIT: Another possibility is that my NB was overheating. Now ambient is below 25C (usual was close to 30C) and the system seems to be semi-stable at 4.25Ghz, while previously it was throwing bsods. Too many variables here, but I definitely gotta look at it.


----------



## gagarin77

@SmOgER I also reported that my system becomes unstable with high frequencies. On the first tries I had RAM in "A" channel and instability started to show around 1600MHz, than I switched to channel "B" as it has better overclocking properties - at least Asus states P5Q3 DLX is made that way. I was busy and I didn't tested much, but I think that barrier is slightly higher than yours now.
I don't have a proper cooling for CPU OC so my overclocking sessions had to be short. Now I'm in a process of making my custom LC, but it will take some time as I will have to make some changes in my PC case (probably will have to add the whole "basement").

BTW
I've seen some BIOSes with replaced memory tables (I think it was some Asus DDR2 models with RAM tables taken from P5Q Premium), but how do you replace it? I remember trying the same thing few months ago and also thought about X48 Rampage mobo, but MMTool gives a warning that this is non replaceable module or something. Can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @SmOgER I also reported that my system becomes unstable with high frequencies. On the first tries I had RAM in "A" channel and instability started to show around 1600MHz, than I switched to channel "B" as it has better overclocking properties - at least Asus states P5Q3 DLX is made that way. I was busy and I didn't tested much, but I think that barrier is slightly higher than yours now.
> I don't have a proper cooling for CPU OC so my overclocking sessions had to be short. Now I'm in a process of making my custom LC, but it will take some time as I will have to make some changes in my PC case (probably will have to add the whole "basement").
> 
> BTW
> I've seen some BIOSes with replaced memory tables (I think it was some Asus DDR2 models with RAM tables taken from P5Q Premium), but how do you replace it? I remember trying the same thing few months ago and also thought about X48 Rampage mobo, but MMTool gives a warning that this is non replaceable module or something. Can you point me in the right direction?


Oh yeah, that was a headache for me too at first. The problem with official mmtool is that the old version let's you to replace the ID15, but screws up the boot sector (ezflash won't let you flash it), while the newer versions like you said won't let you replace that module at all (possibly for the same reason). What you need is modified version of mmtool "MMTool 3.19 Mod-21FiX". Using that, replace the memory sizing module (one with "ebb").

As for the temps, I dunno if my CPU needs to be lapped, or that's how it's supposed to be, but my E0 runs about 10C hotter volt-for-volt than C0. For me temps are okay as long as under prime95 the chip isn't throttling too much (TM enabled obviously), the TjMax of 85C is extremely conservative anyway and many Haswell chips are throttling even at stock speeds, so why not let do that for $40 chip, it's not like I need it for 10 years anyway...

btw, for 4ghz I need around 1.3v, for 4.2Ghz ---> 1.38-1.4v, pretty big jump, but I just not gonna settle on 4Ghz.









PS. If you know any other bios mods/tweaks that could improve overclockability, you are welcome to share them.








I saw these KET modified bioses for P5Q's with DDR2 as well, but he doesn't seem to reveal much as to what exactly and how he replaced.


----------



## gagarin77

As for the temperatures there is solder between CPU die and IHS and in theory it should do a great job, but Kris from Switzerland reported to me that he removed the IHS, laid COOLLABORATORY's Liquid MetalPad and after putting it all back together he noticed 14C drop... and thats just WOW. I'm still waiting for the details from him, but he is very busy man managing big company. Might be just a bad solder on this chip in the first place, will see when he reply. Temperatures of the chips varies from one to another. I had over 30 Xeons and differences were noticeable with idle 17 - 36C.
Now I'm willing to say those chips have in reality Tjmax close to 100 but intel stated on IDF it is 85C so most of software and HW sensor manufactures went with that. It doesn't change much because temperature readings are done with distance to Tjmax which remains the same. For example if you read 50C with Tjmax=85 you have 35C of room before throttling occurs. If you had Tj max=100 you will just read 65C instead and it will be the same 35C under the throttling barrier. Tj max 100 would be somewhat consistent with the readings mpyusko got with IR thermometer (a while back another user suggested similar theory). Maybe intel just didn't want to show the world that his server processors have high running temperature so heat disposal and maintenance will be more expensive than AMD's products. Data centers, servers, hosting companies - it is big money we're talking about.
But as I said before - for 771->775 mod it doesn't really matter... unless someone wants to turn off Thermal Management and push further.

BTW
I remembered I had even crazier idea about putting mem table from X58 (anything newer has EFI)


----------



## SmOgER

Well 14C drop indeed sounds amazing. i thought these chips can't possibly benefit from delidding, but probably even soldering Intel did a crappy job on some of them.
Why I'd like to think that TjMax is 85C, because it would mean that it's safer running it at TjMax and letting it to throttle. Q9550 has 95C TjMax, so running Xeon from the similiar silicone at 85C I would consider still somewhat in a safe range. With TjMax being 85C, there isn't anymore a huge difference between tCase and tJunction, so it looks kinda realistic, let's not forget that on idle these sensors are inaccurate by design too.

Q6600 I previously had, with smaller cooler at 1.55V ran under 85C with 100C TjMax, so it's impossible that 45nm Harpertown would run at 100C (if we assume that Tjmax is indeed 100C) with 1.4v vcore and better cooling IMO.

I don't think that running chips at TjMax is as bad as most people think, many laptops are designed to fully stretch the thermal range under load (especially ultrabooks), but reaching it at 100C would sound much worse than reaching it at 85C for Xeons in this case. I like to think that lower TjMax is just a precaution from Intel for high demands of durability from servers.


----------



## prescotter

I do remember that between Q9650 and Q6600 was a pretty big difference.

My Q6600 on 1.456v ran 3.4ghz maxing out 70c

i then got a Q9650 that run 3,925 Ghz on 1.18v, but it did go to 80-80C on exactly the saming case, cpu coolers and case fans..

So its possible for some series of Xeons too just run way hotter then others


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> I do remember that between Q9650 and Q6600 was a pretty big difference.
> 
> My Q6600 on 1.456v ran 3.4ghz maxing out 70c
> 
> i then got a Q9650 that run 3,925 Ghz on 1.18v, but it did go to 80-80C on exactly the saming case, cpu coolers and case fans..
> 
> So its possible for some series of Xeons too just run way hotter then others


Well that would explain the benefit of delidding in some cases I guess.

@gagarin77, what your current X5450 is capable of? I assume it's cherry picked one as you went through so many Xeons?








Maybe you have some good ones left to sell as well?


----------



## SmOgER

So P5Q3 memtable did a bit better than stock I guess, but it's still not enough to make a meaningful difference.

Modding BIOS now with memtable from Rampage Extreme X48. Hope I won't semi-brick it again.









EDIT: POSTed and booted successfully.


----------



## Riktar54

Things are starting to get "flaky" on my system. Some of it was already there: Computer not coming out of sleep, IE: screen stays blank and only a power off and back on resets it. Surprisingly Win 7 just boots right back up with no mention of a "Windows did not shut down properly,, blah blah blah" kind of message. as of late this is becoming a every other day occurance.

The latest is a busted mic in port on the motherboard. temporarily using a usb mic but as things get worse I am thinking its time to retire this mobo.

SO,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Do I look for another 775 mobo (found a GA-EP43T-S3L on Ebay for $69) or do I just scrap the whole thing, sell off the X5450 CPU and just upgrade fresh.

I am quite happy with the performance of this mod, even at stock speeds!!!!

Anyone have any experience with using a GA-EP43T-S3L with this mod?


----------



## Tomatoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dayblade*
> 
> What is the make/model of your powersupply? That sounds pretty significant of a voltage drop on that rail from 12 to 9.


I dont think it power supply problem, tested another power suply from my friend, new unit 80+ gold rated 550watt. Still the same
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> What does it say in your bios for voltages?
> 
> Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


It shows normally on bios, only on windows under monitoring software such as aida64

Tested:
changed ram slot
Changed graphic
Flashed 2 times using the 771microcode
Changed cpu cooler
Changed thermal paste with most suitable amount

Would an dislocated/incorrect pin(installation of new cpu + paste + cooler) from the cpu to motherboard cause this problem?


----------



## mpyusko

Ya know, it reeeeealy suck when the power goes out during the copying files section of an OS install.... on two computers.... twice in a row!

Not kidding. I was setting up my son's E6700 with a clean install while I was doing the same on my E5450. The power went out during the copying files stage on both. It stayed out for about 10 minutes, then when it came back on I reformatted and started over and the same thing happened again!

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomatoi*
> 
> Would an dislocated/incorrect pin(installation of new cpu + paste + cooler) from the cpu to motherboard cause this problem?


A poor connection where there is added resistance would drive power requirements up. Take a magnifying glass and inspect the CPU pads for debris and/or thermal paste residue, also check the socket.

The bois you say is correct, those measurements are taken with no load on the CPU. Disable your screen saver, close every unnecessary application but leave your monitoring app up on the screen. Walk away and come back in about 15 minutes when you are certain your CPU is idle and nothing is running. Then check the voltages and see I FCC they closely match the bios. If they do, great you know its consistent. If not, then your monitoring app may not be calibrated properly.

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## Xevi

Another x5460, this is very bad


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Well that would explain the benefit of delidding in some cases I guess.
> 
> @gagarin77, what your current X5450 is capable of? I assume it's cherry picked one as you went through so many Xeons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you have some good ones left to sell as well?


http://hwbot.org/submission/2581296_
http://valid.canardpc.com/v3xu0t

My PC POSTS with 4,8GHz on X5470 but thats over 70C when entering BIOS, didn't go further.

I don't have any more Xeons for sale. Just have those two: X5450 E0 and X5470 E0 , I intend to play around with them when I finish LC.


----------



## SmOgER

@gagarin77 Is that voltage with LLC on or off? I mean, if there is vdroop of some 0.03, then that's impressive, but if that voltage is under load, then to be honest I would expect more from one CPU picked out of 100.


----------



## gagarin77

LLC was ON, This mobo has a huge Vdrop. Validation was done in idle. Voltage could be lower for 4,5GHz, around 1,4V (or less) would be enough.
If I remember correctly I tried a higher freq with this voltage, but I couldn't get it to boot, so I backed down on MHz but forgotten to do the same for voltage. That is why it is 1,432V on screenshots.

I had around 8 chips X5450 over 6-7 months period when I was actively buying Xeons and selling them with adapter and moded BIOS + step by step instructions. Only 3 of them were E0. One could POST with [email protected],4V but I had to sell it. This one I tested and it POSTS with 9x515, third was 9x505 or something like that.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> LLC was ON, This mobo has a huge Vdrop. Validation was done in idle. Voltage could be lower for 4,5GHz, around 1,4V (or less) would be enough.
> If I remember correctly I tried a higher freq with this voltage, but I couldn't get it to boot, so I backed down on MHz but forgotten to do the same for voltage. That is why it is 1,432V on screenshots.
> 
> I had around 8 chips X5450 over 6-7 months period when I was actively buying Xeons and selling them with adapter and moded BIOS + step by step instructions. Only 3 of them were E0. One could POST with [email protected],4V but I had to sell it. This one I tested and it POSTS with 9x515, third was 9x505 or something like that.


4.5ghz 1.4V fully stable would be amazing.








Mine needs 1.37-1.38 to be stable for only 4.2Ghz. With 1.4V it would probably do 4.25ghz prime95 stable.


----------



## SmOgER

Just for fun I decided to try boot myself with 4.5Ghz.

But it looks like my memory controller won't even let me do that regardless of vcore and CPU stability... It BSODs with memory errors on welcome screen just before reaching desktop.

EDIT: booted 4.5Ghz 1.46v
NB 1.5v.

I do get memory bsods on load tho, so the board can't handle it with ddr3 unfortunately.


----------



## mpyusko

My E3120 just arrived. I'm kicking everything down to stock speeds to give it a good benchmark. Then I'll start working my way back up. 3.5 is all I could squeeze out of the E6700, I'm hoping for more with the E3120.


----------



## ClintE

When I attempt an oc, does my ram limit the oc capability? I enjoy the 16GB of Kingston KVR800D2E6/4G for everyday use, but have 8G of nice GSkill that might work better for the oc. Compromises...


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClintE*
> 
> When I attempt an oc, does my ram limit the oc capability? I enjoy the 16GB of Kingston KVR800D2E6/4G for everyday use, but have 8G of nice GSkill that might work better for the oc. Compromises...


800Mhz RAM only good for up to 400FSB (f.e. E5450 has multi of 9, so 9*400=3600). If you want more than that you will need to try overclocking ram and loosening timings. Plus, for the 16GB you will need more juice for NB. What mobo do you have? Your memory controller shouldn't be limiting you with DDR2 (unlike DDR3 problems I have...), but you never know...


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Just for fun I decided to try boot myself with 4.5Ghz.
> 
> But it looks like my memory controller won't even let me do that regardless of vcore and CPU stability... It BSODs with memory errors on welcome screen just before reaching desktop.
> 
> EDIT: booted 4.5Ghz 1.46v
> NB 1.5v.
> 
> I do get memory bsods on load tho, so the board can't handle it with ddr3 unfortunately.


how does it look with RAM module from X48?
I did some checking and P5Q3 DLX had BIOS's RAM module updated couple of times (last in 2009) and Rampage X48 didn't had one since 2008 (1st release). The difference is Rampage has much more RAMs mentioned in QV List and size of mentioned module is bigger.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> how does it look with RAM module from X48?
> I did some checking and P5Q3 DLX had BIOS's RAM module updated couple of times (last in 2009) and Rampage X48 didn't had one since 2008 (1st release). The difference is Rampage has much more RAMs mentioned in QV List and size of mentioned module is bigger.


It didn't do a damn thing for stability. It's pretty much the same as it was.

Another shot will be the P5G41T-M-LX
It's latest bios is from mid 2012, so maybe they added presets and specific subtimings for newer DDR3 modules.

And as for the newer (LGA1156 and up) boards, I checked them too, they don't have ID 15 module.
I wasn't able to open/extract the Gigabyte/MSI (LGA775) BIOS with mmtool, but I'am guessing they won't have the compatible module either.

EDIT: It's odd how many BIOS updates P5G41T-M-LX had specifically addressed to increase the stability... Guess they were fighting with it like I'am fighting for 4.2Ghz with P5QC now.









EDIT2: P5G41T-M-LX has Corsair Vengeance mentioned in compatible memory list. Sort of. That pdf stated 32GB, while officially this mobo only supports 8GB, so I'am not sure what's the deal. Gotta try it.


----------



## ClintE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> 800Mhz RAM only good for up to 400FSB (f.e. E5450 has multi of 9, so 9*400=3600). If you want more than that you will need to try overclocking ram and loosening timings. Plus, for the 16GB you will need more juice for NB. What mobo do you have? Your memory controller shouldn't be limiting you with DDR2 (unlike DDR3 problems I have...), but you never know...


The X5470 is in an Asus P5Q-E, currently running perfectly stable at auto settings on everything (333 FSB, 3.33GHz CPU, 10x multi).

After updating the bios to reflect new Xeon codes and successfully booting with the X5470, I (mistakenly, I think) changed the 2 motherboard jumpers for CPU and NB overvolting, raising the maximum CPU voltage from 1.7 to 2.1, and maximum NB voltage from 1.9 to 2.2. I doubt those maximum voltages will come into play when I attempt any type of OC using this setup, even if I use the other ram. I will be setting the jumpers back to default, because after setting them for higher maximum voltages, I noticed the stock CPU voltage went up slightly with no other bios settings changed from auto.

Using the Noctua NH-C14 with both fans blowing down on the motherboard, I shouldn't have problems using slightly higher NB voltages for the 4 sticks of ram, no matter which ones I use.

I'd be very happy with a stable oc of 4GHz using the 400FSB setting if possible. I know I need to test memory and NB settings first, so will probably set the multiplier down to 8.5 to keep the CPU down around stock frequency.

Is this the recommended methodology for attempting a new OC?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClintE*
> 
> The X5470 is in an Asus P5Q-E, currently running perfectly stable at auto settings on everything (333 FSB, 3.33GHz CPU, 10x multi).
> 
> After updating the bios to reflect new Xeon codes and successfully booting with the X5470, I (mistakenly, I think) changed the 2 motherboard jumpers for CPU and NB overvolting, raising the maximum CPU voltage from 1.7 to 2.1, and maximum NB voltage from 1.9 to 2.2. I doubt those maximum voltages will come into play when I attempt any type of OC using this setup, even if I use the other ram. I will be setting the jumpers back to default, because after setting them for higher maximum voltages, I noticed the stock CPU voltage went up slightly with no other bios settings changed from auto.
> 
> Using the Noctua NH-C14 with both fans blowing down on the motherboard, I shouldn't have problems using slightly higher NB voltages for the 4 sticks of ram, no matter which ones I use.
> 
> I'd be very happy with a stable oc of 4GHz using the 400FSB setting if possible. I know I need to test memory and NB settings first, so will probably set the multiplier down to 8.5 to keep the CPU down around stock frequency.
> 
> Is this the recommended methodology for attempting a new OC?


Yeah, you should definitely get 400FSB without any big problems.
As for the memory, it will run at 800Mhz on stock multi with 333FSB. The higer ratios isn't the problem, it's only the lower ones where you are limited with DDR2, as 1:1 ratio means with FSB above 400 (1600 effective) DDR2 will have to run above 400 as well (800Mhz+ effective clock). But you can have let's say 6:5 RAM ratio, which would mean 333FSB --> 400Mhz (800Mhz RAM).


----------



## SmOgER

Found this monster when looking for a ASUS LGA775 DDR3 boards: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asus-STRIKER-II-NSE-Socket-775-ATX-Motherboard-W-790i-Chip-3-Way-SLI-4xDDR3-/221502791626?pt=Motherboards&hash=item3392985fca

I had no idea there was something twice as extreme as rampage from ASUS side.









Don't bother buying tho, from the looks of it people are having stability issues with it and DDR3 just as well...

btw, I rember in anadtech's review of P5Q3 they were using very high NB voltages (~1.5v) in their overclocking sessions. Probably all of ASUS LGA775 DDR3 boards have ram stability problems with higher FSB clocks.

****

Ok it looks like I eventually got stable at 4.2Ghz. But I did that by loosening the RAM timings/subtimings A LOT. The bandwidth of ram dropped significantly (like 2 times slower), so it's gonna be fun playing with those to get the performance back without losing stability.

vcore at 1.392v under full load. Maybe I could get it down to 1.38v (not less), but I was too impatient to mess with it so much.


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> My E3120 just arrived. I'm kicking everything down to stock speeds to give it a good benchmark. Then I'll start working my way back up. 3.5 is all I could squeeze out of the E6700, I'm hoping for more with the E3120.


Here is a comparison..... All I did was change out the CPU. All settings are Factory Clocks.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3786763

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3789671


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> Here is a comparison..... All I did was change out the CPU. All settings are Factory Clocks.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3786763
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3789671


OC'd 10%
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3790558
http://valid.canardpc.com/qn5lqz


http://valid.x86.fr/qn5lqz


----------



## Tomatoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomatoi*
> 
> Evening everone..
> Here are my rig spec
> Motherboard-asus p5p43t
> Bios modded with 771 microcode (067a,0676,0677)
> Cpu. -xeon x5470 3.3ghz
> Ram. - 2x4 gb corsair vengence
> 
> My problem is (SOLVED)
> On bios 12v rail -12v
> 5v rail -5 v
> 3.3 v rail- 3.3v
> 
> But on windows ,i using aida 64
> It said all the same except 12 v rail -9 v
> 
> Random reboot on windows and even on bios
> 
> Help me plzz...


PROBLEM solve .It is due to my reset sw button on motherboard(broken).i think it short circuit..no more random reboot but on bios the display still showing all the same....
the AIDA64 12 rail still read as 9 v


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Most likely the software is reading it wrong. If you're worried about it use a multimeter and check the voltage on one of the 12V connections.


----------



## mpyusko

Ok, so now that I have my son's computer up and running, I'm back to working on mine.

Xeon E5450 (Factoy clocks....so far)
AsRock G41C-GS (updated with microcodes)
8GB Kingston HyperX DDR3 1333 (KHX1333C9D3B1K2/8G)
AMD Radeon HD 6950 2GB OC Edition (820/1250 Factory Clocks....so far)
Assorted Drives.

So here is the problem I am facing...... It will not boot on the first try.
I turn off the Power supply, let the caps deplete for a couple minutes, turn the PSU back on then I hit the power button to boot. Nothing. Then I will push the power button for 4 sec to turn it off. then I push the power button again, and it kicks on for a second, then off for a few seconds , and back on again (I call that "blip"ing). Then the BIOS will tell me "Boot failed a few times, please check your settings or the system will continue booting in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1........" If I let it boot, it's fine and it loads windows 7 and all the goodies. If I enter the bios, everything is set correctly (auto) with 1333 selected for DRAM speed. I hit F10 to save/exit and the system powers of and back on again. Then it has to fail a couple times without booting, before it will "blip" off and give me the bios error again. The only detail to note is it does not do this when I have the DRAM set to 1066, only 1333. I also have 4GB of Crucial DDR3 1333 that it does the same thing with. I'm thinking of contacting AsRock about it.

I have the socket shaved perfectly. I even adjusted the CPU waterblock to put slightly more pressure on the socket to make sure everything is making good contact.

Edit: Here is a comparrison... (This computer is the green bar, the Blue is what it used to be, the red is my Son's computer Factory Clocked.


----------



## mpyusko

See ↑ post for description....

















Notice how it displays DDR3 1000 on the Main screen, but my memory is DDR 1333. It boots PERFECTLY when the OC Tweaker is set to 500 DDR3 1000. But not when I have the correct setting of DDR3 1333.

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## SmOgER

That's the thing with LGA775 DDR3 mobos... They don't like certain modules, so it's often a pain in the ass to make them run at rated speeds.
In order to make it work you will probably need to adjust the performance level and all the timings manually. But once you start OC'ing CPU it gets even worse. I still can't figure out how to make my ram fully stable at ~450FSB, running it clocked LOWER than I had it with 421FSB and with LOOSER timings.. I'am almost there, but it took weeks of tweaking and it still isn't 100% stable. Normally you would think NB needs more juice, well even 0.1v increase in voltage doesn't improve stability in this case.

At this point HCI Memtest finally passes (170% coverage at least), but certain things like X264 Stability stress test for Haswell, can still give me RAM instability related BSODS once in a while.


----------



## mpyusko

Well I found a microcode file for my CPU that is two years newer than the one listed here. I'll see if that helps.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> Ok, so now that I have my son's computer up and running, I'm back to working on mine.
> 
> Xeon E5450 (Factoy clocks....so far)
> AsRock G41C-GS (updated with microcodes)
> 8GB Kingston HyperX DDR3 1333 (KHX1333C9D3B1K2/8G)
> AMD Radeon HD 6950 2GB OC Edition (820/1250 Factory Clocks....so far)
> Assorted Drives.
> 
> So here is the problem I am facing...... It will not boot on the first try.
> I turn off the Power supply, let the caps deplete for a couple minutes, turn the PSU back on then I hit the power button to boot. Nothing. Then I will push the power button for 4 sec to turn it off. then I push the power button again, and it kicks on for a second, then off for a few seconds , and back on again (I call that "blip"ing). Then the BIOS will tell me "Boot failed a few times, please check your settings or the system will continue booting in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1........" If I let it boot, it's fine and it loads windows 7 and all the goodies. If I enter the bios, everything is set correctly (auto) with 1333 selected for DRAM speed. I hit F10 to save/exit and the system powers of and back on again. Then it has to fail a couple times without booting, before it will "blip" off and give me the bios error again. The only detail to note is it does not do this when I have the DRAM set to 1066, only 1333. I also have 4GB of Crucial DDR3 1333 that it does the same thing with. I'm thinking of contacting AsRock about it.
> 
> I have the socket shaved perfectly. I even adjusted the CPU waterblock to put slightly more pressure on the socket to make sure everything is making good contact.
> 
> Edit: Here is a comparrison... (This computer is the green bar, the Blue is what it used to be, the red is my Son's computer Factory Clocked.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is the fault of your mobo-RAM combination, not the CPU's. AsRock G41C-GS is a budget construction, don't expect it to run with 4 core, high FSB cpu and dual channel memory without some tweaks.
I would say NB and / or RAM need more voltage to work properly at this speed.... Look into specks on website:
Quote:


> - Supports DDR3 1333(OC)/1066/800 non-ECC, un-buffered memory


DDR3 1333 is achieved by OC. That mens you will have to change the settings manually, including timings. It can even turn out that your modules have higher timings @1333 than is allowed in BIOS.
Also did you switched the FSB Strap jumper for 1333 as you are prompted to do on your 1st screen?

As for why it displays RAM as DDR3 1000 MHz it is because your RAM has 1000 MHz chips under radiator. DDR3 manufacturers usually buy lower rated chips, than test if they can handle higher frequency and put them on the market. For example Corsair module I'm using has DDR3 1333 chips inside but are rated 2133MHz by module manufacturer. The same chips are used for 2800MHz modules in Team Xtreem LV 8GB pack.


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> As for why it displays RAM as DDR3 1000 MHz it is because your RAM has 1000 MHz chips under radiator. DDR3 manufacturers usually buy lower rated chips, than test if they can handle higher frequency and put them on the market. For example Corsair module I'm using has DDR3 1333 chips inside but are rated 2133MHz by module manufacturer. The same chips are used for 2800MHz modules in Team Xtreem LV 8GB pack.


It displays properly when I put them in my P5G41T-M mobo. They run right and all. The CPU just BSOD's every 30 seconds.


----------



## dmhnc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igob8a*
> 
> Not a problem. You can pm me or post here, but be sure to quote my post so I get notified (don't check the thread too often).
> For me the whole process took 5 minutes-- slap on the sticker, chop off the plastic and flash this bios (post 2): http://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-Allow-P5Q-E-run-a-Xeon-E5450


Can't open the ROM file. I was directed to the web of course but no luck.


----------



## igob8a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmhnc*
> 
> Can't open the ROM file. I was directed to the web of course but no luck.


Are you trying to extract it? Just put it on a USB drive then use the BIOS ez-flash utility to install it.


----------



## dmhnc

Yes I was trying to extract to run. I've been out of the game for the last couple years. With smart phones and iPads I never get on a PC but at work. Should have known, I feel lame....
Thanks.
Just put this back together not long ago btw. I received my X-5470 and mod stickers this past week and I'm just getting some time to install. In the morning I'll flash the bios before I do the install of the new cpu. Hopefully all will go well.


----------



## igob8a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmhnc*
> 
> Yes I was trying to extract to run. I've been out of the game for the last couple years. With smart phones and iPads I never get on a PC but at work. Should have known, I feel lame....
> Thanks.
> Just put this back together not long ago btw. I received my X-5470 and mod stickers this past week and I'm just getting some time to install. In the morning I'll flash the bios before I do the install of the new cpu. Hopefully all will go well.


Good luck









Has anyone been able to OC their Xeons beyond 4GHz at <1.4V ?
I have two systems with E0 E5450s (one Costa Rica and one China) and I can't go higher than 4.05ghz at 1.4 volts. They can pass 24 hours of Prime95 but fail Intelburntest on max in ~10 mins.

I'm interested in hearing from anyone who can do 4GHz with lower volts, or manage higher speeds at 1.4v, and still remain stable *with IntelBurntest on max*. I suspect most people aren't stress testing their system enough before calling it stable...?

Maybe I am missing out on a setting, as I am only changing FSB and vcore.
Would appreciate some input as I want to hit at least 4.2, but don't want to raise voltages due to heat.


----------



## SmOgER

I was running it 4.2Ghz 1.4v but i backed off since it turnes out my mobo-ram combo can't handle very well higher fsb.

Right now testing it at 4Ghz 1.296v (peak vcore with LLC enabled), looks rock stable after several hours.

My chip would probably benefit from delidding tho.
1.3v compared to 1.4v gives me core temps lower by as much as 15C while Tcase difference between those voltages is only ~8C.


----------



## vadoon

Hi guys.
Please help me. ASUS P5K SE / EPU + Xeon L5420. AMI BIOS modified according to instructions (post №2), added microcode from the archive lga771_microcodes.zip. Aida64, ASUS PC Probe, CoreTemp show not correctly CPU temperature 70C idle and over 80C under load, photo attached. CPU fan rotates 2500 rpm.

Only Aida64 shows the temperature on the cores correctly to 40C idle.
Please help solve the problem. Thanks.


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> This is the fault of your mobo-RAM combination, not the CPU's. AsRock G41C-GS is a budget construction, don't expect it to run with 4 core, high FSB cpu and dual channel memory without some tweaks.


So what board should I be using?

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> So what board should I be using?
> 
> Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


I only stated that for that mobo you will have to play with the settings to make it run properly. This usually is the case with cheap motherboards - NB can't handle high amount of data coming from CPU in addition with RAM in dual channel and Auto settings that wasn't programmed for such stress. For sure NB voltage needs to be higher, but you should watch temperature as G41 tends to be an oven. Install a fan on it (even temporary) just to be safe. I don't know what is safe NB voltage settings for your mobo, you will have to do some research yourself. And you should enter memory timings manually.
Earlier you said that it works with RAM at 1066, so you have high chances of getting it run properly with 1333, but this may be time consuming. Also there is a jumper on your mobo to select FSB strap 1333, you have to use it.

If you really given up than intel P45 chipset is "the best" one for 771->775 mod. There is plenty of motherboards based on this chip, some of them even have DDR3. Just stick to Gigabyte \ Asus, try to avoid those cheap looking ones and DDR2 + DDR3 combo.
There is also nForce 790 ultra - another performance chipset that supports DDR3.


----------



## ried16

finally got my x5470 stable at 4.3 with 1.4 vcore and 1.4 nb volts. i was having heat issues becuase of my aio cooler placement. i imagine this would be an issue for any board. i had the radiator on the back of the case and it was sucking in all the heat coming from the vrm's. it was fine at 4.0 with 1.25 vcore but as soon as i raised it over 1..35 it really started crankin out the heat. thought i'd attach this for anyone needing it.

EP45UD3R.zip 581k .zip file


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vadoon*
> 
> Hi guys.
> Please help me. ASUS P5K SE / EPU + Xeon L5420. AMI BIOS modified according to instructions (post №2), added microcode from the archive lga771_microcodes.zip. Aida64, ASUS PC Probe, CoreTemp show not correctly CPU temperature 70C idle and over 80C under load, photo attached. CPU fan rotates 2500 rpm.
> 
> Only Aida64 shows the temperature on the cores correctly to 40C idle.
> Please help solve the problem. Thanks.


In those monitoring programs Tj max should be set to 70 for Xeon L5420 (probably now it is set to 100). Aida64 has good automatic settings and it should be fine, at least on my P5Q3 it switched Tj max properly for L5420 E0.
Also some motherboards report temperatures wrong. I can give two examples:
1. L5420 on my cousin's P5K had around 70C in BIOS as you have, but the same cpu had proper temps on my P5Q3. Same error occurred with another mobo (P5KC I think)
2. My client's P5K SE / EPU was showing high temps for X5460 - around 55C in idle with Katana III

I'm sure it is another case with wrong readings. This may sound like a exaggeration, but I think that "L" series could even work without a fan if cpu heat sink was big and the PC case had some ventilation.


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> I only stated that for that mobo you will have to play with the settings to make it run properly. This usually is the case with cheap motherboards - NB can't handle high amount of data coming from CPU in addition with RAM in dual channel and Auto settings that wasn't programmed for such stress. For sure NB voltage needs to be higher, but you should watch temperature as G41 tends to be an oven. Install a fan on it (even temporary) just to be safe. I don't know what is safe NB voltage settings for your mobo, you will have to do some research yourself. And you should enter memory timings manually.
> Earlier you said that it works with RAM at 1066, so you have high chances of getting it run properly with 1333, but this may be time consuming. Also there is a jumper on your mobo to select FSB strap 1333, you have to use it.
> 
> If you really given up than intel P45 chipset is "the best" one for 771->775 mod. There is plenty of motherboards based on this chip, some of them even have DDR3. Just stick to Gigabyte \ Asus, try to avoid those cheap looking ones and DDR2 + DDR3 combo.
> There is also nForce 790 ultra - another performance chipset that supports DDR3.


Believe me, the very first thing I noticed was how hot the NB was. http://www.overclock.net/t/1479974/cooling-the-chipset-65c-at-idle/0_100

I guess I can toy with it a bit more.


----------



## vadoon

Hi guys.
Please help me. ASUS P5K SE / EPU + Xeon L5420. AMI BIOS modified according to instructions (post №2), added microcode from the archive lga771_microcodes.zip. Aida64, ASUS PC Probe, CoreTemp show CPU temperature 70C idle and over 80C under load, photo attached. CPU fan rotates 2500 revolutions per minute. Only Aida64 shows the temperature on the cores correctly to 40C idle. Please help solve the problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> In those monitoring programs Tj max should be set to 70 for Xeon L5420 (probably now it is set to 100). Aida64 has good automatic settings and it should be fine, at least on my P5Q3 it switched Tj max properly for L5420 E0.
> Also some motherboards report temperatures wrong. I can give two examples:
> 1. L5420 on my cousin's P5K had around 70C in BIOS as you have, but the same cpu had proper temps on my P5Q3. Same error occurred with another mobo (P5KC I think)
> 2. My client's P5K SE / EPU was showing high temps for X5460 - around 55C in idle with Katana III
> 
> I'm sure it is another case with wrong readings. This may sound like a exaggeration, but I think that "L" series could even work without a fan if cpu heat sink was big and the PC case had some ventilation.


BIOS Tj max also displays more than 70C. Is it possible to adjust the Tj max in the BIOS?
AIDA64 overall CPU temperature display is not true, and the temperature of each core in DTS is displayed correctly. You said that Tj max in AIDA64 configured, the data stored in AIDA64 or in the system and what does it affect?
CPU fan running at max rpm, because of this the wrong temperature possible protection from overheating Throttling and stuff?


----------



## gagarin77

For what I know it is impossible to change Tj max in BIOS.
If I were in your place I wouldn't bother with those readings, just turn off in BIOS CPU Thermal protection / management. Use AIDa's Tools -> system stability test to see if it throttles. L5420 will have programmed throttling at Tj max = 70C. You can plug CPU fan in another fan port and use some low rpm fan on cpu port so it won't bother you with warnings during POST.
About the other question - thermal circuits in those cpus use an inverted temperature scale. They start the counter from Tj max and as temperature rises they get closer to zero. Lets say you have 50C reading with Tj max = 85. Distance to Tj max is 35 in this case. If you had by mistake selected Tj max to 100 you will get a reading of 65C instead, because distance to Tj max will remain unchanged (35). Tj max is a property of cpu's design. Program / sensor developers get the values from processor manufacturers. Xeons Tj max are taken from intel developer forum 2008 pdf.


----------



## SmOgER

BIOS TjMax doesn't matter. The distance to tjmax is the same no matter the settings. BIOS will give you warnings only when the temp is at or above TjMax. So you shouldn't care if the BIOS thinks it's a 100C or 70C as long as the CPU is reporting DTM (distance to tjMax) being 0 C.

BIOS: temp = 100-DTM
AIDA64: temp = 70-DTM

Throttling point: DTM=0 (no matter the formula used).


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Is it the ASRock P43DE3 from your sig you are talking about?
> Well the DDR2 alone shouldn't be a problem at all, unless you are using some extra slow ones and they can't keep up with stock FSB, which is very doubtful.


Sorry I didn't reply earlier, I'm not in as often as I have been in the past.









The board that works all three is the ASRock, the DFI is the one that has problems with the quads.

The ASRock is only too happy to run the chips I have without a problem regardless of FSB rating so far. The same BIOS is used for all I've tried so far with complete success.

Seems the DFI has to have at least two BIOS versions handy for running older vs newer 775 chips, much less any 771's when modded. I had to dig around to find the files I needed to do this and I believe with the DFI, it's the newer BIOS files that will let it run with the DC Wolfdale, as I said elsewhere it doesn't seem to like the quads at all.


----------



## ralcool

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/3

I could say a lot, I will simply say "The law of diminishing returns'

My stock clocked x5460 & x5470 are running well after almost 8months since the mods were done.

One has already nearly reached 4000 operating hrs.

Using fsb of 400+ is nice, but the heat and noise ends up on my power bill.


----------



## vadoon

Thanks for the tips.
I'll try to switch the cpu fan in the chassis fan, and check throttling under load. If you replace it with another motherboard, you say ASUS P5Q3 works. Advise not expensive motherboard to overclock the CPU will not.? Thanks.


----------



## spaljeni

Does anyone know how to add microcodes to Intel .bio files?

It is award BIOS and intelmicrocodelist.exe works and shows me all the microcodes in the BIOS but cbrom gets stuck when trying to do anything.
It's a DG45ID board bios and I'd like to use a L5420 SLBBR on it.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralcool*
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/3
> 
> I could say a lot, I will simply say "The law of diminishing returns'
> 
> My stock clocked x5460 & x5470 are running well after almost 8months since the mods were done.
> 
> One has already nearly reached 4000 operating hrs.
> 
> Using fsb of 400+ is nice, but the heat and noise ends up on my power bill.


Around 4Ghz seems to be a sweet spot for most decent boards.
X5460 E0 and X5470 can do that with barely increasing the vcore above VID.

For more than that, you will probably need a MB famous for overclocking capabilities to get the chip stable without going crazy on the voltages.


----------



## micromage

Where can these xeon cpus be found in the uk at a cheaper price?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaljeni*
> 
> Does anyone know how to add microcodes to Intel .bio files?
> 
> It is award BIOS and intelmicrocodelist.exe works and shows me all the microcodes in the BIOS but cbrom gets stuck when trying to do anything.
> It's a DG45ID board bios and I'd like to use a L5420 SLBBR on it.


This is EFI BIOS and most likely it is unmodable. One person with another intel mobo even tried patching microcodes directly with hex editor, but it failed. This BIOS file has a Digital Signature. I know some people found a way around this DS problem, but it is a pain not worth the effort and time.


----------



## NeoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micromage*
> 
> Where can these xeon cpus be found in the uk at a cheaper price?


Look for Ebay UK..

I bought mine from Canada and Germany through ebay









See this :
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221524776067


----------



## TerrorUniverso

Hi guys,
You can see a lot difference between xeon E5420 @ 2.5 vs xeon E5450 @ 3.0 ?


----------



## Dayblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrorUniverso*
> 
> Hi guys,
> You can see a lot difference between xeon E5420 @ 2.5 vs xeon E5450 @ 3.0 ?


The only thing you would get different is the e5450 would have a higher multipler to overclock with than the e5420.









http://ark.intel.com/products/33927/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5420-12M-Cache-2_50-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB
http://ark.intel.com/products/33083/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5450-12M-Cache-3_00-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB


----------



## TerrorUniverso

Thanks dude


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrorUniverso*
> 
> Hi guys,
> You can see a lot difference between xeon E5420 @ 2.5 vs xeon E5450 @ 3.0 ?


Few months ago I tested a lot of those CPUs in Passmark. Results showed that performance of Xeons scales nearly linear together with frequency. E5450 is 20% faster than E5420. Also I could feel the difference in gaming (ARMA 2).


----------



## TerrorUniverso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Few months ago I tested a lot of those CPUs in Passmark. Results showed that performance of Xeons scales nearly linear together with frequency. E5450 is 20% faster than E5420. Also I could feel the difference in gaming (ARMA 2).


So, with an E5450 you can run most of actual games on the top? (with good graphics card and ram)
Games like watchdogs, Metro, Farcry 3 etc...


----------



## gagarin77

From those you mentioned I played only Farcry 3 and Blood Dragon. CPU was not bottlenecking it. Some people already confirmed playing BF4 on ultra settings with some monster(s) of a graphics.


----------



## TerrorUniverso

Maybe these 771 cpu's can handle this new generation games







have you heard someone who's tested Wolfenstein the new order on xeon 771?


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrorUniverso*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Few months ago I tested a lot of those CPUs in Passmark. Results showed that performance of Xeons scales nearly linear together with frequency. E5450 is 20% faster than E5420. Also I could feel the difference in gaming (ARMA 2).
> 
> 
> 
> So, with an E5450 you can run most of actual games on the top? (with good graphics card and ram)
> Games like watchdogs, Metro, Farcry 3 etc...
Click to expand...

Here is my latest result.... Everything is factory clocked.

 [URL=http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2613777]http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2613777 [/URL]

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TerrorUniverso*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Few months ago I tested a lot of those CPUs in Passmark. Results showed that performance of Xeons scales nearly linear together with frequency. E5450 is 20% faster than E5420. Also I could feel the difference in gaming (ARMA 2).
> 
> 
> 
> So, with an E5450 you can run most of actual games on the top? (with good graphics card and ram)
> Games like watchdogs, Metro, Farcry 3 etc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is my latest result.... Everything is factory clocked.
> 
> [URL=http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2613777]http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2613777 [/URL]
> 
> Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2613777

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## NOS---

thank you guys for posting all of your results, been a big help researching!

Have three adapters coming form ebay, now I need to decide on what CPU to pick up.

I'm either going to get a matched pair of X5450's or a single 5470....

i have a 680i system currently and an 780i on its way...


----------



## lever2stacks

Howdy fellas I'm new here I just got my x5470 today and popped it into my asus p5k premium. Everything went in without a hitch modded the bios booted up first time. I've got it running at 4.2ghz with a 421FSB on a 10x mulitplier and a 561 memory clock a 16:12 ratio, I would like to get a 1:1 but its not looking like that will go down with out underclocking my ram. I've been running prime 95 for a couple hours everything seems to be stable so far ill let it run for another 15-20 hours or so see how stable she really is.

I'll post up some pics of specs after I see how stable she's running. I had a e8400 in here before running @4.2 with a 532FSB on a 8x mulitpier ram speed @1066 with a 1:1 ratio but i can't hit the 500 fsb mark with this chip maybe after some tweaking ill get her back up there. This chip is running a little hotter at lower voltages than my e8400 it's 75c under full load thats a little hot for me. Thanks to this thread I took the plunge and did this mod and it's been lots of fun so far!!! thanks for all the hard work everybody.









Lever


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrorUniverso*
> 
> Maybe these 771 cpu's can handle this new generation games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you heard someone who's tested Wolfenstein the new order on xeon 771?


That game runs really great on my rig.


----------



## cdoublejj

is X38 and X48 still dead in the water?


----------



## poxleeds

Hi all,

New here so I'll say hello first of all!

Right, where to begin.....

Modded my mobo and an e5450 cpu, all went well no issues, upgraded bios, all happy and sorted, however.

Had an issue with HDD, so fresh install of win7 64 on different HDD, now it'll boot into bios no problem, but win 7 is so slow to boot(approx. 15mins) and unresponsive when running. When I fit my old e8400, as I'm using now there are no problems.

I'm a million miles away from being an expert and as far as I can see the adapter(sticker) hasn't moved, so could it be that my cpu is fried? I've never had a bust cpu so wouldn't know what the symptoms are.

Any help would be much appreciated, I'm away to work now so I'll probably not be able to respond for a while,

Cheers,

Pox


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poxleeds*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> New here so I'll say hello first of all!
> 
> Right, where to begin.....
> 
> Modded my mobo and an e5450 cpu, all went well no issues, upgraded bios, all happy and sorted, however.
> 
> Had an issue with HDD, so fresh install of win7 64 on different HDD, now it'll boot into bios no problem, but win 7 is so slow to boot(approx. 15mins) and unresponsive when running. When I fit my old e8400, as I'm using now there are no problems.
> 
> I'm a million miles away from being an expert and as far as I can see the adapter(sticker) hasn't moved, so could it be that my cpu is fried? I've never had a bust cpu so wouldn't know what the symptoms are.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated, I'm away to work now so I'll probably not be able to respond for a while,
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Pox


Interesting to say the least. what happens if you try safe mode? if you can get working or responding it might not be a bad idea to see what we/you can see when you run CPU-Z.


----------



## mpyusko

Does anyone else get "CPU not recognized" when they run 3DMark with an e5450?

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## FireHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lever2stacks*
> 
> Howdy fellas I'm new here I just got my x5470 today and popped it into my asus p5k premium. Everything went in without a hitch modded the bios booted up first time. I've got it running at 4.2ghz with a 421FSB on a 10x mulitplier and a 561 memory clock a 16:12 ratio, I would like to get a 1:1 but its not looking like that will go down with out underclocking my ram. I've been running prime 95 for a couple hours everything seems to be stable so far ill let it run for another 15-20 hours or so see how stable she really is.
> 
> I'll post up some pics of specs after I see how stable she's running. I had a e8400 in here before running @4.2 with a 532FSB on a 8x mulitpier ram speed @1066 with a 1:1 ratio but i can't hit the 500 fsb mark with this chip maybe after some tweaking ill get her back up there. This chip is running a little hotter at lower voltages than my e8400 it's 75c under full load thats a little hot for me. Thanks to this thread I took the plunge and did this mod and it's been lots of fun so far!!! thanks for all the hard work everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lever


Hi!, I am eager to see your result!, I correctly have a P5K Premium too!! And I'm waiting the arrival of the X5470 to put in that, today I use a [email protected] with a 450FSB on a 8x multiplier, please post pics as soon as possible =P!!


----------



## mpyusko

They fixed it..... Now to approve the graphics driver.....

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lever2stacks*
> 
> Howdy fellas I'm new here I just got my x5470 today and popped it into my asus p5k premium. Everything went in without a hitch modded the bios booted up first time. I've got it running at 4.2ghz with a 421FSB on a 10x mulitplier and a 561 memory clock a 16:12 ratio, I would like to get a 1:1 but its not looking like that will go down with out underclocking my ram. I've been running prime 95 for a couple hours everything seems to be stable so far ill let it run for another 15-20 hours or so see how stable she really is.
> 
> I'll post up some pics of specs after I see how stable she's running. I had a e8400 in here before running @4.2 with a 532FSB on a 8x mulitpier ram speed @1066 with a 1:1 ratio but i can't hit the 500 fsb mark with this chip maybe after some tweaking ill get her back up there. This chip is running a little hotter at lower voltages than my e8400 it's 75c under full load thats a little hot for me. Thanks to this thread I took the plunge and did this mod and it's been lots of fun so far!!! thanks for all the hard work everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lever


Great, how much voltage does it require for 4.2Ghz?


----------



## mpyusko

I can only OC stable to a 343 FSB. That's even with kicking all the voltages up a step (this bios take huge steps.

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> I can only OC stable to a 343 FSB. That's even with kicking all the voltages up a step (this bios take huge steps.
> 
> Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


Well according to your sig you are running your E5450 at 366FSB.


----------



## lever2stacks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Great, how much voltage does it require for 4.2Ghz?


I've got it at 1.31 I think I'll have to check when I get home I had it @1.4 that's why it was so hot but I got it down to 1.31 and it's running @65c much better. Soon as I get home I'll post pics of everything.


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> I can only OC stable to a 343 FSB. That's even with kicking all the voltages up a step (this bios take huge steps.
> 
> Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Well according to your sig you are running your E5450 at 366FSB.
Click to expand...

I swapped boards and replaced the CPU with the next stepping level. On my other board it would OC 10% but then I would get a random BSOD so it switched to a new Mobo and put an E3120 on that board instead.

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## mvdx

Hi,

I wanted to upgrade my dual-core E6300 without spending to much money. To try the mod with a lga771 cpu I bought a xeon E5410 for 10$ on ebay, I installed it on my P5Q pro and updated the bios with the microcode. Everything seems to be ok, but after several minutes my pc freeze and I have to reboot. Sometimes it's happen after 5min and sometimes it takes 1h to crash, always with only firefox running.
The first thing I noticed is the hugh difference between each core :
CPUID HWmonitor said me that :
core0=56°
core1=24°
core2=49°
core3=37°

So there is my question: Is my cpu crap?
Thanks for your help, and forgive me if there is mistakes, I'm french


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lever2stacks*
> 
> I've got it at 1.31 I think I'll have to check when I get home I had it @1.4 that's why it was so hot but I got it down to 1.31 and it's running @65c much better. Soon as I get home I'll post pics of everything.


Is it prime95 stable? I can't seem to get mine stable at 4.2Ghz with anything close to 1.3v.


----------



## lever2stacks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Is it prime95 stable? I can't seem to get mine stable at 4.2Ghz with anything close to 1.3v.


I ran it in prime for about 6 hours last night.I have my north bridge voltage @1.4 what memory are you using?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lever2stacks*
> 
> I ran it in prime for about 6 hours last night.I have my north bridge voltage @1.4 what memory are you using?


2x4GB DDR3 1600C9. running at ~1200 CL7.

NB is at 1.3v, on higher volts the heatsink gets very hot to touch and I wasn't getting any big stability benefits on test runs with 1.4v+

VTT/FSB termination around 1.4v seems to be the most stable. But it's not always the higher the better with this one. 1.4v is _supposedly_ the _official_ max safe value for these CPUs, but I'am not too worried about it.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Is it prime95 stable? I can't seem to get mine stable at 4.2Ghz with anything close to 1.3v.


yeah i have to go up to 1.3875 to get stable at 4.2.


----------



## lever2stacks

Here's screen shot of what i got going on I've been running prime95 for about a hour and a half everything seems stable ill let it run till in the morning just to make sure.



well that image is blurry let me try this one


----------



## SmOgER

It might be a golden chip you got there,








I need around 1.36v to get CPU stable at 4180Mhz


----------



## lever2stacks

I spoke to soon I got a error on core 2 at about 6 hours in I took it down to 4ghz and 1.33v ill see how that runs when i get home from work. I need some better fans in my case these have seen better days. My cpu is still running a little hot for my taste.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lever2stacks*
> 
> I spoke to soon I got a error on core 2 at about 6 hours in I took it down to 4ghz and 1.33v ill see how that runs when i get home from work. I need some better fans in my case these have seen better days. My cpu is still running a little hot for my taste.


Well I personally don't run prime95 for that long as it doesn't even remotely reflect my real world usage scenarios. I typically run prime95 low-fft for ~2 hours and prime95 blend for ~2 hours, and only if I see something wrong afterwards (which rarely happens if at all) I will run X264 stress test overnight (widely used for Haswell).

As for the 4Ghz, I'am sure you will be stable somewhere in 1.22-1.28v range with this kind of chip, meaning it's possible that it could run under it's VID.


----------



## poxleeds

Well, my previous issues seem to have gone away! Went back to the cpu issues I mentioned earlier and thought, only thing I haven't done is clear CMOS, so removed battery, waited, refit and hey presto all good again. Don't recall making any changes however it's worked so no complaints! Next mission is o/c more than the 5% that it's at, although I think it's gonna require a new mobo as the P5QL-VM EPU from what I've read is no good, roll on payday lol


----------



## Riktar54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> I swapped boards and replaced the CPU with the next stepping level. On my other board it would OC 10% but then I would get a random BSOD so it switched to a new Mobo and put an E3120 on that board instead.
> 
> Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


And here I was hoping you would find the magic "formula" to OC your P41C-GS since I am running that mobo and am pretty much stuck at stock speeds......









Then again, I am still having problems with this thing failing to wake up sometimes so it might be time to just scrap the mobo.


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riktar54*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> I swapped boards and replaced the CPU with the next stepping level. On my other board it would OC 10% but then I would get a random BSOD so it switched to a new Mobo and put an E3120 on that board instead.
> 
> Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was hoping you would find the magic "formula" to OC your P41C-GS since I am running that mobo and am pretty much stuck at stock speeds......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, I am still having problems with this thing failing to wake up sometimes so it might be time to just scrap the mobo.
Click to expand...

Magic Formula.....Riiiiiiiiight..... I bought this mobo because it was recommended for this mod. It turns out it is stable but DDR3 will NOT run at 1333. The highest I can get is a 343 FSB with the levels kicked up.

I should've taken it as a sign this is a lousy board when I saw the PCIe 1x slot is blocked buy a GPU in the PCIe 16x slot. I wish it would run stable in my Asus Board. I am so tired of swapping boards around I'm just going to leave it as is. It's marginally oc'd pulls decent frame rates in Myst, and can crunch Boinc like Cookie Monster in an Oreo factory. Nom nom nom!

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## lever2stacks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Well I personally don't run prime95 for that long as it doesn't even remotely reflect my real world usage scenarios. I typically run prime95 low-fft for ~2 hours and prime95 blend for ~2 hours, and only if I see something wrong afterwards (which rarely happens if at all) I will run X264 stress test overnight (widely used for Haswell).
> 
> As for the 4Ghz, I'am sure you will be stable somewhere in 1.22-1.28v range with this kind of chip, meaning it's possible that it could run under it's VID.


yup your right on the money I got it running stable and cool @4ghz with 1.248v load temp 68-71c and idle @47c. I'm going to do some tinkering and try to pull off a 1:1 ratio thanks SmOgER for the help.


----------



## singleboy




----------



## ivanz

e5472 overclocks due to the low TDP? there is stability in overclocking?


----------



## Riktar54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> Magic Formula.....Riiiiiiiiight..... I bought this mobo because it was recommended for this mod. It turns out it is stable but DDR3 will NOT run at 1333. The highest I can get is a 343 FSB with the levels kicked up.
> 
> I should've taken it as a sign this is a lousy board when I saw the PCIe 1x slot is blocked buy a GPU in the PCIe 16x slot. I wish it would run stable in my Asus Board. I am so tired of swapping boards around I'm just going to leave it as is. It's marginally oc'd pulls decent frame rates in Myst, and can crunch Boinc like Cookie Monster in an Oreo factory. Nom nom nom!
> 
> Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


LMAO at the Cookie Monster,,,,,









Interesting how you can get to 343 FSB and I cant get to 335. I have however got DDR3 to run at 1333 using PNY memory from Best Buy. I wonder what the trade off would be running DDR2 and trying a higher clock on the FSB.

Awwww heck maybe I should just leave well enough alone. As long as I don't let the thing go to sleep it seems to be stable enough.

By the by, I was able to use the PCIe 1x slot by getting one of these off of amazon: PCIe extender cable

It is a bit of a tight fit under the R9 270 but it does allow me to have USB3 ports,,,,,,,,


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riktar54*
> 
> By the by, I was able to use the PCIe 1x slot by getting one of these off of amazon: PCIe extender cable
> 
> It is a bit of a tight fit under the R9 270 but it does allow me to have USB3 ports,,,,,,,,


I bought a similar one to convert PCIe 1x (slot) to 16x (card) so I could drop the all powerful HD 5450 into my server for primegrid purposes. I can't say who I bought it from, but I will say it had the aux power cable and the soldering job was so poor that had I not been at my bench when it shorted, It probably would've set fire to my PC. Seller wouldn't cut me any slack because it was running for ~30 days and he only warrantied for 14.

On this board though, there is no space under my HD 6950 cooler ....

to squeeze in a slot extender. This thing is a beast, but I love it!

Here is my build... (With Benchmarks)
http://www.game-debate.com/gaming-pc/index.php?r_id=293249&cpu=Xeon%20Processor%20E5450%20&gpu=Radeon%20HD%206950%20Sapphire%202GB%20Edition&ram=8GB


----------



## SmOgER

Well most boards have those PCIe x1 very close to PCIe x16, it doesn't mean by itself that the mobo is crappy...

Take a look at EP43-UD3L for example:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151388365560&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Granted it has several PCIe x1 slots, but still at least one of them is potentially blocked.

EDIT:


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Well most boards have those PCIe x1 very close to PCIe x16, it doesn't mean by itself that the mobo is crappy...
> 
> Take a look at EP43-UD3L for example:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151388365560&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Granted it has several PCIe x1 slots, but still at least one of them is potentially blocked.
> 
> EDIT:


True, but the overlaying factor there is it has multiple PCIe slots that are not blocked. For instance, my other system has a P5G41T-M and it too only has one other PCIe 1x slot (and a couple PCI slots) but Asus at least had the foresight to put it above the 16x slot and not covered by it.


Face it, any GPU that can actually make use of all 16 lanes is not going to be passively cooled or in a single slot form. My HD 5450 (Abacus in my sig) is passively cooled and OC'd to match the mobile clocks. (675/800 I think.)


So IMHO the lack of forethought concerning slot placement has a tendency to correlate to quality as a whole. Oddly enough though, I use the one available PCI slot for Firewire so I can transfer my MiniDV movies onto the computer.


----------



## NOS---

One step forward, one steo back...

I picked up an XFX 780I combo to use with this mod, it came with 4X2Gb OCZ Titanium DDR2 800..

I installed my QX6700 and cannot get it to post with all four ram slots populated.. even if i adjust everything manually.. I think it's the CPU though... Going to install another one and see if i can get it stable before I throw in the bucket.. I really want to try this mod, i have three stickers sitting in front of me, but my two "nice" motherboard are being jerks...


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NOS---*
> 
> One step forward, one steo back...
> 
> I picked up an XFX 780I combo to use with this mod, it came with 4X2Gb OCZ Titanium DDR2 800..
> 
> I installed my QX6700 and cannot get it to post with all four ram slots populated.. even if i adjust everything manually.. I think it's the CPU though... Going to install another one and see if i can get it stable before I throw in the bucket.. I really want to try this mod, i have three stickers sitting in front of me, but my two "nice" motherboard are being jerks...


i have the same problem with my ga-ep45-ud3r when ever i change any hardware. i have to clear cmos. boot into windows with one stick. shut down, then add the other three then boot again and its fine.


----------



## kocoman

Does anyone know how a 45nm cpu is "supported" compared to a 65nm cpu? voltage difference? fsb detection difference?

thanks


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kocoman*
> 
> Does anyone know how a 45nm cpu is "supported" compared to a 65nm cpu? voltage difference? fsb detection difference?
> 
> thanks


the CPU identifies it's self as such and give the mobo some basic information.1 of 2 things MIGHT happen.

A) The CPU tells the mobo what volts and FSB it needs.

B) The CPU identifies it's self and the mobo cross references that info with info on hand for volts and FSB

It may work different than that. it might be the first but, done via hardware via detection pins on the socket and CPU.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kocoman*
> 
> Does anyone know how a 45nm cpu is "supported" compared to a 65nm cpu? voltage difference? fsb detection difference?
> 
> thanks


There are some little things like VTT, which becomes min/standard 1.1v (not 1.2v) when 45nm CPU is detected. 65nm CPUs can whitstand way higher VTT voltages, so if the mobo doesn't have proper settings for 45nm (assuming it will even POST) leaving VTT on auto and overclocking in theory could be dangerous.


----------



## dmhnc

Installed (finally) my X-5470 this morning. I've not had very much time to tweek yet but it's easily running at 4.0


----------



## FrEEZ1nG8P01nT

Hello!
I am new to this topic, but I made some research about this mod.
The thing is.. I have older Foxconn mother board 945P7AA-8KS2 with Intel 945P chipset that support Pentium 4, Pentium D, other Prescott 775 procesors and Intel Smithfield (some of which are dual cores with HT and 130W TDP). Also support 800 and 1066 MHz FSB. I have Pentium 4 HT 630 (90nm) in it.
And.. I've got Intel Xeon 5070 which is dual core with HT and 130W TDP (65nm).
I see that the FSB should fit but the CPUs are of different litography and cores. Would it be possible to run in with the Xeon? I am a bit concern about BIOS in it, because it is a bit outdated (I have the latest BIOS installed). Last official BIOS was from 2007. Do you know anything I can do to get the system running? Unofficial BIOSes.. some tricks.. anything.. Is 945P chipset even capable of supporting 65nm Xeon?
Thank you very much for your time and help. This is really interesting mod and I am happy that I got chance to try it









EDIT: I have tried putting the Xeon inside (everything done as should be) but the board was going like no CPU was installed. So powered on, power light on, fans on, but no image output, no beep, no click. It was possible to turn it of with power button long press. After reinstalling the Pentium 4, system is going as before.
What do you think? What should I do? Is there any BIOS mod/update for this case that you know of? Thank you.


----------



## ivanz

*FrEEZ1nG8P01nT*
Quote:


> 1 if the motherboard only supports Pentium 4 and Pentium D, then the only appropriate Xeon 50xx series.
> 2 if the motherboard supports 65nm processors (such E6xxx Q6xxx), it is necessary to put only 65nm Xeon.
> 3 if the motherboard supports 45nm processors, you can put any xeon under 771


bios is award or ami?
do you used the adapter?


----------



## ried16

im gettin ready to try a e5410 on a foxconn g31mxp. i posted a bios mod request on the bios mod site and the response i got had a link posted to it. this guy took the time to inject bios codes into tons of 775 board bios. heres the link:

http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/#foxconn


----------



## gnubert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> im gettin ready to try a e5410 on a foxconn g31mxp. i posted a bios mod request on the bios mod site and the response i got had a link posted to it. this guy took the time to inject bios codes into tons of 775 board bios. heres the link:
> 
> http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/#foxconn


Been doing my own mods so far, but this site has ASUS, Biostar, Gigabyte, MSI, ECS & more.
Huge collection of modded bioses there.


----------



## dmhnc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igob8a*
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to OC their Xeons beyond 4GHz at <1.4V ?
> I have two systems with E0 E5450s (one Costa Rica and one China) and I can't go higher than 4.05ghz at 1.4 volts. They can pass 24 hours of Prime95 but fail Intelburntest on max in ~10 mins.
> 
> I'm interested in hearing from anyone who can do 4GHz with lower volts, or manage higher speeds at 1.4v, and still remain stable *with IntelBurntest on max*. I suspect most people aren't stress testing their system enough before calling it stable...?
> 
> Maybe I am missing out on a setting, as I am only changing FSB and vcore.
> Would appreciate some input as I want to hit at least 4.2, but don't want to raise voltages due to heat.


4.05 in "IntelBurnTest" at max? What is your max oc at standard? I don't believe I can do that with the cooling I now have. Water maybe. Anyhow, I use this link> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=620834 as a guide. I am wanting to research more on overclocking with this mb. Seeing as we have the same maybe we can share info. Here are some screen shots of what I've gotten so far. I'll post more after I've had time to experiment.


----------



## o1nk

Right

Firstly, hello everyone. I would have said something earlier but you have made me read over 450 pages on this.

I haven't been so excited about a PC build since you could get Duron from 600 to 1050 on an ABit motherboard ....... with a pencil .......... ahhhh (reminisces)

I digress.

So I have deduced the following:

I have a Foxconn G41MXP motherboard on a G41 chipset (currently holds a Q6600). It will take a Q9650 on the latest bios (that I am currently on) and I have 8gb of 1600 DDR3 in there

I have an Arctic Freezer Pro 7 that keeps my Q6600 on an even keel of 33C idle and 50C under load
I know the Q6600 is 65nm compared to the 45nm of the Xeons, so I know they will be cooler to run.

So I would probably only overclock for a bit of fun now and again, but it's not the primary reason for having a Xeon in

I know how to cut the socket and add the adapter, so no problem there.
I am looking at three processors:
The L5420, the E5450 and the X5450

My dilemma arises about the TDP's.
I understand that the L's are 50w, the E's are 80w and X's are 120w, but I find absolutely no explanation about the reason for the TDP's.

Is it that the lower the TDP, the cooler it will run?
Is it that the higher the TDP, the more efficient it is?
Is it that the higher the TDP, the better it will overclock?
I have read that the X's run hot but use less power when idle compared to the E's.

Confused? Yes
Experts on here? Yes

Thanks in advance


----------



## SmOgER

I'am thinking about delidding one of my X5460's..


----------



## ClintE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> I'am thinking about delidding one of my X5460's..


Is there solder under the heat spreader? If so, do you just heat it up until it lets go?


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *o1nk*
> 
> Right
> 
> Firstly, hello everyone. I would have said something earlier but you have made me read over 450 pages on this.
> 
> I haven't been so excited about a PC build since you could get Duron from 600 to 1050 on an ABit motherboard ....... with a pencil .......... ahhhh (reminisces)
> 
> I digress.
> 
> So I have deduced the following:
> 
> I have a Foxconn G41MXP motherboard on a G41 chipset (currently holds a Q6600). It will take a Q9650 on the latest bios (that I am currently on) and I have 8gb of 1600 DDR3 in there
> 
> I have an Arctic Freezer Pro 7 that keeps my Q6600 on an even keel of 33C idle and 50C under load
> I know the Q6600 is 65nm compared to the 45nm of the Xeons, so I know they will be cooler to run.
> 
> So I would probably only overclock for a bit of fun now and again, but it's not the primary reason for having a Xeon in
> 
> I know how to cut the socket and add the adapter, so no problem there.
> I am looking at three processors:
> The L5420, the E5450 and the X5450
> 
> My dilemma arises about the TDP's.
> I understand that the L's are 50w, the E's are 80w and X's are 120w, but I find absolutely no explanation about the reason for the TDP's.
> 
> Is it that the lower the TDP, the cooler it will run?
> Is it that the higher the TDP, the more efficient it is?
> Is it that the higher the TDP, the better it will overclock?
> I have read that the X's run hot but use less power when idle compared to the E's.
> 
> Confused? Yes
> Experts on here? Yes
> 
> Thanks in advance


I can tell you my experience with E5450s but you probably already read it. (Do a quick search if you want). Overall I like the CPU but I can't seem to OC it much. I'm certain I am limited by my mobo and not the CPU.

At factory clocks it is a powerful CPU anyway, so OC'ing it.... Well its a jeep thing... Lol. I run in the 30s under idle loads, 40s cruising around Windows, and as high as 65C under a full crunching load for BOINC. I should note 2 important details. 1, I am using an H60. 2, I don't have A/C and its about 26 or 27C in my house during the day lately.

I've posted benchmarks.... and I have more details about my rig here.

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClintE*
> 
> Is there solder under the heat spreader? If so, do you just heat it up until it lets go?


I've got mixed opinions on this one. It's very possible that some of them are soldered and some not. But it looks like I have to sacrifice my X5460 SLANP cause it turned out to be soldered and die came out together with IHS.









Will post pics soon.


----------



## cdoublejj

OUCH!!! why not put a soldering iron with blol of solder at the tip on the lid before prying up but, after the rubber is cut?


----------



## SmOgER

Well I didn't have the tools and it's not my main CPU anyway, plus someone there was stating that these CPUs are not soldered (might be true for E0 stepping since they run hotter in my small experience with them), so I figured what the heck.. Let's go for it.













Notice that there are no caps like on some (all?) C2Qs and the cores are below, not above the caches.
This chip ran much cooler volt-for-volt than my current E0, the solder kinda confirms it, thin and even coating between IHS and the DIEs not squeezed to the sides too much, great job on this batch.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Well I didn't have the tools and it's not my main CPU anyway, plus someone there was stating that these CPUs are not soldered (might be true for E0 stepping since they run hotter in my small experience with them), so I figured what the heck.. Let's go for it.


I bet all of 54xx have liquid metal as TIM, regardless of revision. Those temperature variations you mentioned are occurring because every chip is different. In addition they are used cpus so you don't know how long they were running and their degradation level.


----------



## vvn-0381

Hello!
help with the problem of Xeon E5450 with ASUS P5KC
I've tried


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/380#post_21223885
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/3610#post_22275661
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/3120#post_22161321
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/390#post_21230738


on moddedp5kc-1203.rom temperature CPU idle 106
on P5KC-1203-Xeon5400.rom temperature CPU idle 106
......
i use P5KCE0.rom
temperature CPU idle 62 , active 90
temperature core idle 36 , active 70


----------



## gnubert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Well I didn't have the tools and it's not my main CPU anyway, plus someone there was stating that these CPUs are not soldered (might be true for E0 stepping since they run hotter in my small experience with them), so I figured what the heck.. Let's go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that there are no caps like on some (all?) C2Qs and the cores are below, not above the caches.
> This chip ran much cooler volt-for-volt than my current E0, the solder kinda confirms it, thin and even coating between IHS and the DIEs not squeezed to the sides too much, great job on this batch.



Delidded Xeon 5460 chip pic found on one of the forums (not mine). Everything I have read says these Xeon cores were soldered to the lid. But who knows? Thanks for posting your pics.

They used good stuff on what were once very expensive chips. Spend hundreds on one of the current Intel "enthusiast" chips and you don't get TIM as good as this solder.

Now I am not sure how flat the Xeon lids are. Remember lapping heatsinks years ago & how guys would lap cpu packages.
But my E5440 E0 Xeon runs cool anyway, as I ran out of FSB around 471, before the chip needs much voltage (Abit IP35-E, which supposedly can do 500-550 FSB). Hope to score a cheap 5470 some day.


----------



## SmOgER

deleted


----------



## gagarin77

@SmOgER this has X38 chipset and Xeons 54xx will not run on this mobo.


----------



## justafatboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> I've got mixed opinions on this one. It's very possible that some of them are soldered and some not. But it looks like I have to sacrifice my X5460 SLANP cause it turned out to be soldered and die came out together with IHS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post pics soon.


not sure why you went ahead. a few other guys and i did point out that these processors are soldered. this was mentioned in the delidded thread as well.
the only 771 or 775 processors that weren't soldered are some of the early generation 775s. but at least now it's safe to assume no one else will attempt to delid another 771 processor considering that are picture evidences. the death of your processor did not go to waste ._.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> I bet all of 54xx have liquid metal as TIM, regardless of revision. Those temperature variations you mentioned are occurring because every chip is different. In addition they are used cpus so you don't know how long they were running and their degradation level.


also the sensor accuracy varies, also sensors are less accurate the cooler/lower the temp.


----------



## SmOgER

1) These CPUs (many/all) are soldered and are NOT using liquid metal TIM like collaboratory liquid ultra.
2) Degradation doesn't affect CPU temps on the same volts.
3) Sensor accuracy has nothing to do with this, nor do the idle temps. My temps under under load on these test runs were 25 to 0C (TM) distance to tjmax, depending on the kind of overclock. C0 Needed 1.38v for 4Ghz, E0 only needed 1.3v. C0 at 1.38v had only slightly higher temps than E0 at 1.3v. At similiar volts C0 had lower temps.

4) *Gagarin*, yeah I knew that but totally forgot it... Was already canceling my order believe it or not.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> 1) These CPUs (many/all) are soldered and are NOT using liquid metal TIM like collaboratory liquid ultra.
> 2) Degradation doesn't affect CPU temps on the same volts.
> 3) Sensor accuracy has nothing to do with this, nor do the idle temps. My temps under under load on these test runs were 25 to 0C (TM) distance to tjmax, depending on the kind of overclock. C0 Needed 1.38v for 4Ghz, E0 only needed 1.3v. C0 at 1.38v had only slightly higher temps than E0 at 1.3v. At similiar volts C0 had lower temps.
> 
> 4) *Gagarin*, yeah I knew that but totally forgot it... Was already canceling my order believe it or not.


so what is that 80 some odd C? what kind of cooling AIO?


----------



## SmOgER

That's distance to tjmax, not the actual temps.


----------



## rewease

Thats Murphy. I delidded a dead X5460, it came out no more dead than before. You delidded a good X5460, that one came out dead. Thermal interface with the solder is so good, I would not bother delidding those 775 / 771 chips for better temps.


----------



## SmOgER

I reckon I could clean it up and sell that CPU as is and almost get my money back for what it's worth.









Gotta try that for fun


----------



## justafatboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> I reckon I could clean it up and sell that CPU as is and almost get my money back for what it's worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta try that for fun


if you were serious about that, you're truly unethical.


----------



## SmOgER

Unethical? I will sell it as "for parts or not working"/collectional.


----------



## rewease

Remember, it all goes into your karma for the next life







.


----------



## mpyusko

I may have 4 or 5 486's you can try....

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> I'am thinking about delidding one of my X5460's..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> I reckon I could clean it up and sell that CPU as is and almost get my money back for what it's worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta try that for fun


note to self... Do not buy ANY x5460s on eBay.

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> Remember, it all goes into your karma for the next life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


uhm?

What country do you live in?
Never knew there is one which would forbid selling not working stuff.

Ebay is full of "for parts or not working" CPUs. Some people buy these for collection, some out of curiosity (to see the dies with their own eyes), other people need IHSs, etc..

I was thinking about buying these myself: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171429834284?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l4449&_trkparms=gh1g%3DI171429834284.N2.S2.M1781.R1.TR12
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> note to self... Do not buy ANY x5460s on eBay.
> 
> Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


Don't you look at the description or at the very least the declared item condition at the top of the listing page? If that's the case then you shouldn't be buying anything at all from there.


----------



## justafatboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> I reckon I could clean it up and sell that CPU as is and *almost get my money back* for what it's worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta try that for fun


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Unethical? I will sell it as "for parts or not working"/collectional.


you said to sell and almost get your money back. with that in mind, i'm pretty sure your intent is to sell it as a working cpu. so you're kinda contradicting your own statements. if you had wanted to sell it as is, you'd had said "get a few dollars back".


----------



## SmOgER

lol, I meant that these CPUs are cheap as heck even in fully working condition.


----------



## ried16

"it's my xeon and i'll trash it if i want to, trash it if i want to, trash it if i want to." good god lighten up people. i've never seen people so upset over somebody destroying there own property for experimental purposes.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> "it's my xeon and i'll trash it if i want to, trash it if i want to, trash it if i want to." good god lighten up people. i've never seen people so upset over somebody destroying there own property for experimental purposes.


lolz.


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> uhm?
> 
> What country do you live in?
> Never knew there is one which would forbid selling not working stuff.
> 
> Ebay is full of "for parts or not working" CPUs. Some people buy these for collection, some out of curiosity (to see the dies with their own eyes), other people need IHSs, etc..
> 
> I was thinking about buying these myself: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171429834284?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l4449&_trkparms=gh1g%3DI171429834284.N2.S2.M1781.R1.TR12
> Don't you look at the description or at the very least the declared item condition at the top of the listing page? If that's the case then you shouldn't be buying anything at all from there.


You're probably right. I spend waaaay too much money on ebay and Amazon.


----------



## FrEEZ1nG8P01nT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanz*
> 
> *FrEEZ1nG8P01nT*
> bios is award or ami?
> do you used the adapter?


Well the mother board supports Pentium 4, Pentium D and more of this kind, mostly 90nm, but also 65nm. The Intel 945P chipset is capable also of Core 2 Duo CPUs, but the BIOS is outdated. I got Intel Xeon 5070, it is B1 stepping (0F62 CPUID). The MBs bios had B1 stepping among the micro codes..

The BIOS is award made by phoenix







but the bios file is zipped with afu865.exe flashing utility.. I managed to flash the latest bios and then;
https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-Intel-Xeon-5070-in-Foxconn-945P7AA-8KS2 really awesome bios moders on that forum.. they really know, what they are doing.

But I had no luck with it.. I didn't managed to get it to POST. PC with Xeon just start, no beep, no image, just all fans and HDDs runs..
I also used another adapter, I tried to cut bottom half of it, but it didn't help. Tabs on the socket are also cut, and the CPU fits well.

One time the PC started, and turned off, than turned on (it does so, when I reinstall old CPU and run it for the first time with it), remained on for a few secs and then turned off..

I am getting out of ideas... Anyone have some? Thank you!


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrEEZ1nG8P01nT*
> 
> Well the mother board supports Pentium 4, Pentium D and more of this kind, mostly 90nm, but also 65nm. The Intel 945P chipset is capable also of Core 2 Duo CPUs, but the BIOS is outdated. I got Intel Xeon 5070, it is B1 stepping (0F62 CPUID). The MBs bios had B1 stepping among the micro codes..
> 
> The BIOS is award made by phoenix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the bios file is zipped with afu865.exe flashing utility.. I managed to flash the latest bios and then;
> https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-Intel-Xeon-5070-in-Foxconn-945P7AA-8KS2 really awesome bios moders on that forum.. they really know, what they are doing.
> 
> But I had no luck with it.. I didn't managed to get it to POST. PC with Xeon just start, no beep, no image, just all fans and HDDs runs..
> I also used another adapter, I tried to cut bottom half of it, but it didn't help. Tabs on the socket are also cut, and the CPU fits well.
> 
> One time the PC started, and turned off, than turned on (it does so, when I reinstall old CPU and run it for the first time with it), remained on for a few secs and then turned off..
> 
> I am getting out of ideas... Anyone have some? Thank you!


Are you sure you installed the CPU in correct orientation (triangle aligned)?
Once you cut the socket it's very easy to put it the wrong way.


----------



## FrEEZ1nG8P01nT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Are you sure you installed the CPU in correct orientation (triangle aligned)?
> Once you cut the socket it's very easy to put it the wrong way.


Well... the triangles on CPU and socket are really easy to see, aren't they? So I am sure.

What I am not sure is, whether the adapter isn't "too thick".. like the two swapped pins sits there well, but the holes around other pins... the adapter is lifted a bit (maybe 1/10 mm) but still..
Probably it needs just a little bit of 'position magic' and time..
I just hope, the CPU is not damaged.. it is Intel Confidental engineering sample..


----------



## SmOgER

triangle size depends on the mobo, some doesn't have them at all and use indistinctive markings instead as their presence isn't vital for LGA775 CPUs.

As for the adapter, the CPU mounting normally applies pretty strong pressure so all pins should have firm contact with CPU despite some added thickness around adapter area.
You should reinstall the CPU nevertheless and check for any bent pins on the mobo.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> I may have 4 or 5 486's you can try....
> 
> Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


you in to retro gaming and or retro rigs/hardware?


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> I may have 4 or 5 486's you can try....
> 
> Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> you in to retro gaming and or retro rigs/hardware?
Click to expand...

Yes and yes. And rare unusual/technology. Like I have a TRS-80, Dell System 325, Compaq Prolinea 5100e, Gateway Profile 1.5 and a huge assortment of cards and devices.

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> Yes and yes. And rare unusual/technology. Like I have a TRS-80, Dell System 325, Compaq Prolinea 5100e, Gateway Profile 1.5 and a huge assortment of cards and devices.
> 
> Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


Check out VOGONS.org, it's the OCN of retro hardware and games, a few other OCNers including my self frequent them.


----------



## Vanquished

I've been trying to overclock my e5440 some more since I got some g.skill 1066 ram. Pushing it to 3.5ghz has caused some issues :S that I don't seem to be able to get past yet. On the otherhand it's also running pretty cool on the intel burn test before it crashes. Only gets up to about 66c.


----------



## NOS---

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asus-STRIKER-II-NSE-Socket-775-ATX-Motherboard-W-790i-Chip-3-Way-SLI-4xDDR3-/221502791626?pt=Motherboards&hash=item3392985fca

Anybody bought one of these yet? I like the idea of DDR3 but don;t know if they play well..


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NOS---*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asus-STRIKER-II-NSE-Socket-775-ATX-Motherboard-W-790i-Chip-3-Way-SLI-4xDDR3-/221502791626?pt=Motherboards&hash=item3392985fca
> 
> Anybody bought one of these yet? I like the idea of DDR3 but don;t know if they play well..


$99? This is a complete waste of money.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> $99? This is a complete waste of money.


Well I see why are you thinking this way, but actually you are wrong.

IF you are gonna buy this mobo to throw LGA771 X5460/X5470 into it with overclocking in mind, then it's actually worth the money.

The LGA1150/LGA1155 mobos are cheaper, but decent CPUs are extremely expensive, so the mobo itself won't get you anywhere. Only one comparable alternative for bang for the buck of LGA775/771 I can see is AM3 MB + Phenom x6 combo. You can find this for pretty cheap, but overclocking can be problematic and single threaded performance is pretty bad even at 4Ghz compared to Harpertown Xeons. It's only good (very good) if you are utilizing all the cores/threads.

PS. If the shipping price of that mobo for you is as high as for me ($37 + $25 import charges) then I would definitely look at alternatives, possibly from aliexpress.
And if you live in US buy it from amazon http://www.amazon.com/Striker-II-NSE-DDR3-1600-Motherboard/dp/B0015LZOI6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1409492933&sr=8-3&keywords=lga775+ddr3


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Well I see why are you thinking this way, but actually you are wrong.
> 
> IF you are gonna buy this mobo to throw LGA771 X5460/X5470 into it with overclocking in mind, then it's actually worth the money.
> 
> The LGA1150/LGA1155 mobos are cheaper, but decent CPUs are extremely expensive, so the mobo itself won't get you anywhere. Only one comparable alternative for bang for the buck of LGA775/771 I can see is AM3 MB + Phenom x6 combo. You can find this for pretty cheap, but overclocking can be problematic and single threaded performance is pretty bad even at 4Ghz compared to Harpertown Xeons. It's only good (very good) if you are utilizing all the cores/threads.
> 
> PS. If the shipping price of that mobo for you is as high as for me ($37 + $25 import charges) then I would definitely look at alternatives, possibly from aliexpress.
> And if you live in US buy it from amazon http://www.amazon.com/Striker-II-NSE-DDR3-1600-Motherboard/dp/B0015LZOI6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1409492933&sr=8-3&keywords=lga775+ddr3


i can confirm this. i have a x5470 on a ga-ep45-ud3r. i just built a fx6300 on a ga-78lmt-usb3 combo that was only $75 after mobo rebate for a friend. my xeon blows it away. my q9450 on a cheap g31 board was even faster than it. setting it up was a pain in the butt. the cpu parameters had to be entered manually along with the memory voltage and timings. it was very flaky.


----------



## Wotan

The mod works in my Acer MC72XE board and a xeon e5420 with CO Stepping.
But I must say that it really works fine in idle but not so god in overclocking.
For example i reach only 3,2 Ghz while i overclockes with Bios my settings are 1,37 Voltage on CPU and 1,35 on Northbridge, also
2,0 V on Ram everthing works and i could reeboot but when i turn of the pc and turn him later on than starting will fail.
I did the modification on the newest biosfile(microcdes) tryed everthing out with update the 775 codes and the 771 codes but best works
at leastthe old 775 codes and the 771 codes for 45nm and the 54.....//
May be anyone get a idea to get a better overclocking, but i think it is the CO stepping (EO should be work better)

Thanks, Markus


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wotan*
> 
> The mod works in my Acer MC72XE board and a xeon e5420 with CO Stepping.
> But I must say that it really works fine in idle but not so god in overclocking.
> For example i reach only 3,2 Ghz while i overclockes with Bios my settings are 1,37 Voltage on CPU and 1,35 on Northbridge, also
> 2,0 V on Ram everthing works and i could reeboot but when i turn of the pc and turn him later on than starting will fail.
> I did the modification on the newest biosfile(microcdes) tryed everthing out with update the 775 codes and the 771 codes but best works
> at leastthe old 775 codes and the 771 codes for 45nm and the 54.....//
> May be anyone get a idea to get a better overclocking, but i think it is the CO stepping (EO should be work better)
> 
> Thanks, Markus


do you have heat sinks on the VRMs?


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Well I see why are you thinking this way, but actually you are wrong.
> 
> IF you are gonna buy this mobo to throw LGA771 X5460/X5470 into it with overclocking in mind, then it's actually worth the money.
> 
> The LGA1150/LGA1155 mobos are cheaper, but decent CPUs are extremely expensive, so the mobo itself won't get you anywhere. Only one comparable alternative for bang for the buck of LGA775/771 I can see is AM3 MB + Phenom x6 combo. You can find this for pretty cheap, but overclocking can be problematic and single threaded performance is pretty bad even at 4Ghz compared to Harpertown Xeons. It's only good (very good) if you are utilizing all the cores/threads.
> 
> PS. If the shipping price of that mobo for you is as high as for me ($37 + $25 import charges) then I would definitely look at alternatives, possibly from aliexpress.
> And if you live in US buy it from amazon http://www.amazon.com/Striker-II-NSE-DDR3-1600-Motherboard/dp/B0015LZOI6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1409492933&sr=8-3&keywords=lga775+ddr3


Eh, for $99 you can easily pick up a used X58 board. Then a $70 X5650 would absolutely wipe the floor with any 775/771 cpu.


----------



## Wotan

Yes I ve got headsinks on the Dimm but not on the northbridge but also the VTT is limited most boards have oppunity to 3,5 ore 4,0 if
only got maximum 3,18.

The case is cooled good, and the CPU by watercooling the pc is an Acer Aspire G7700 with other Case!

Thanks for interest!

Markus


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Eh, for $99 you can easily pick up a used X58 board. Then a $70 X5650 would absolutely wipe the floor with any 775/771 cpu.


That's actually pretty awesome combo, I missed that gotta admit.

It's a bit faster, however it won't _wipe the floor with 771_ by any means.
X5650 multithreaded scores in cinebench R10 are pretty similiar to Harpertown higher end CPUs average OC @ 4Ghz (~18000 points). And you can get X5460 E0 for $38...
So I don't think you can go wrong either way. It all depends on how good a deal you can find. If you can find a good X58 board for $100 shipped, then that's a better deal than LGA771 combo, but I just checked and cheapest I could find was a barebones (no backplate) intel DX58SO OEM board for ~$150 shipped. If you live in US maybe it's cheaper, but then again for you LGA775 board would be cheaper than for me just as well.

Anyway, I've ordered an EP45T-UD3R (DDR3) for ~$115 shipped with DHL and don't regret it.









I could still easily sell it in the future tho if some good deal from X58 comes up as there is quite a big demand for these UD3 boards, especially for this kind of price..


----------



## paranoja

Just installed the xeon l5408 on asrock p45de, works like a charm.
Bios update(1.60) and microcode update is needed to work stabile.
My Xeon l5408 works stabile on 2.5ghz without default voltage increase.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Eh, for $99 you can easily pick up a used X58 board. Then a $70 X5650 would absolutely wipe the floor with any 775/771 cpu.


but, if you already have a 775 board and nab a xeon for $40 - $50 bucks it's still cheaper.


----------



## rewease

Especially if you had to go from DDR2 to DDR3. This mod is best as a final upgrade for a decent So775 machine.

Btw, I just dropped a X5260 dual core into my modded GA-965P-DS3. Runs fine. Its a gift for a friend with some crappy oem board running an e5200 at stock.


----------



## cdoublejj

well my 775 board has ddr3 but, is not compatible with the mod so it's a wash.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> That's actually pretty awesome combo, I missed that gotta admit.
> 
> It's a bit faster, however it won't _wipe the floor with 771_ by any means.
> X5650 multithreaded scores in cinebench R10 are pretty similiar to Harpertown higher end CPUs average OC @ 4Ghz (~18000 points). And you can get X5460 E0 for $38...
> So I don't think you can go wrong either way. It all depends on how good a deal you can find. If you can find a good X58 board for $100 shipped, then that's a better deal than LGA771 combo, but I just checked and cheapest I could find was a barebones (no backplate) intel DX58SO OEM board for ~$150 shipped. If you live in US maybe it's cheaper, but then again for you LGA775 board would be cheaper than for me just as well.
> 
> Anyway, I've ordered an EP45T-UD3R (DDR3) for ~$115 shipped with DHL and don't regret it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could still easily sell it in the future tho if some good deal from X58 comes up as there is quite a big demand for these UD3 boards, especially for this kind of price..


I just received my second EP45T-UD3R myself. The first one died an instant death when I plugged the fan into the wrong position on the fan header and turned it on. Wasn't being careful enough! Still kicking myself for that.







I just finished installing a X5470 in a Gigabyte GA-EP45T-UD3R. Unfornutely I haven't been able to find a working link to download the bios with the Xeon support. I'm not doing this for benchmarks, lol ... just doing this for fun. I guess the third time is the charm. I messed up the first board I had, a very overpriced Striker II Extreme, by breaking a pin with a too big knife. Xactos are the best for this, not a box knife.









I'm working on a Xeon-X58 project as well. Story for another thread, but its not working out too well either. Have to decided what to do with that one, either trade the Xeon or trade the board. Thinking trade the board. Keeps me busy and slightly broke, but its fun all the same.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I just received my second EP45T-UD3R myself. The first one died an instant death when I plugged the fan into the wrong position on the fan header and turned it on. Wasn't being careful enough!


have you returned it? I hope I won't receive the very same dead board lol.


----------



## spdaimon

No, of course not. I'm just going to junk it. I don't think its even worth ebaying to see if some scrapper wants it for parts.

EDIT:
If you can find a Xeon compatible BIOS, let me know please. I looked on BIOS-Mods.com and found a F6 version modded, but the link was dead. It was modded with something called HP SLIC 2.1, if I got that right. Current version is F8, unless some kind soul here care to take a crack at it. Its running, but SSE4, SSE4.1, and vt-x is missing from CPU-Z.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> No, of course not. I'm just going to junk it. I don't think its even worth ebaying to see if some scrapper wants it for parts.


I think it's actually worth selling it as "for parts or not working". These UD3 boards are very valuable and ebay has a pretty big market for not working mobos. Nut at first I would make sure that it's really unrecovable, since killing it simply by incorrectly plugging the fan header is really quite unusual..

BTW, have you bought it from ebay or aliexpress? By the looks of it the very same sellers are selling them in the both places, but worldwide shipping is only available on Aliexpress, while on ebay they are shipping them only to selected countries, so this mobo won't even appear in search results for others. Frankly I guess I can understand that, the ebay and paypal doesn't seem to stand by the seller rights at all. Almost every case is won by the buyer no matter the circumstances.

On the side note, after some reading it doesn't quite surprise me that GA-EP45*T*-UD3R comes only in rev v1.0.
From what I've heard with GA-EP45-UD3P they were forced to release rev v1.1/v1.6 because of new EU regulations (something regarding power saving / consumption) and this meant more or less compromising the motherboard performance. Now my guess is that since GA-EP45*T*-UD3R has only one PCI-E x16 slot and single network adapter and it supports ddr3, so it can fit in these new regulations even without undesired modifications like shrinking caps around the CPU area. It kinda makes sense since it was obviously released several months before GA-EP45-UD3P, yet it still used the first V1 design. Now most of this paragraph is just my speculations and I couldn't prove them without extensive comparisons between different board revisions, but I thought i will share my thoughts.


----------



## spdaimon

I got it from eBay from China. 'digital annie" I think was the seller of the second, the first was similar like "digital focus"..I think they are the same person, actually. Postings are very similar.
Well, there was a loud pop, and then nothing. I pressed power again and nothing happened. I could not find any damage to the board. Looked at the CPU, nothing blown there. The only thing you could see was the light on the Antec H2O 920. I tested the PSU, it worked. Unpluged everything, put it back and tried again. Nothing. I'm thinking a cap blew, but don't see any visible signs. Everything is working on the new board fine.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I got it from eBay from China. 'digital annie" I think was the seller of the second, the first was similar like "digital focus"..I think they are the same person, actually. Postings are very similar.
> Well, there was a loud pop, and then nothing. I pressed power again and nothing happened. I could not find any damage to the board. Looked at the CPU, nothing blown there. The only thing you could see was the light on the Antec H2O 920. I tested the PSU, it worked. Unpluged everything, put it back and tried again. Nothing. I'm thinking a cap blew, but don't see any visible signs. Everything is working on the new board fine.


Yes these sellers are probably all from the same place. They like to have a couple of listings for the same items, one with higher price and "free" shipping, and another with lower price and corresponding shipping price to compensate the price drop, it's easier to sell them that way I guess.
***
Hm.. If you heard the pop then obviously something went bananas, but I would still try to sell it as "not working". Some tech savy dude might be able to repair it for himself.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> No, of course not. I'm just going to junk it. I don't think its even worth ebaying to see if some scrapper wants it for parts.
> 
> EDIT:
> If you can find a Xeon compatible BIOS, let me know please. I looked on BIOS-Mods.com and found a F6 version modded, but the link was dead. It was modded with something called HP SLIC 2.1, if I got that right. Current version is F8, unless some kind soul here care to take a crack at it. Its running, but SSE4, SSE4.1, and vt-x is missing from CPU-Z.


use this link to download the bios for that board:

http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/#foxconn


----------



## gnubert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> .... Well, there was a loud pop, and then nothing. I pressed power again and nothing happened. I could not find any damage to the board. Looked at the CPU, nothing blown there. The only thing you could see was the light on the Antec H2O 920. I tested the PSU, it worked. Unpluged everything, put it back and tried again. Nothing. I'm thinking a cap blew, but don't see any visible signs. Everything is working on the new board fine.


Start at the fan header where something was plugged in wrong, and follow each circuit board trace along the board ( & sometimes through the board, at a "via"). You might get lucky. Fixed a few boards where a thin copper conductor on the board blew away, like a fuse. Or maybe you will find an obviously bad component. Grab an inexpensive ohm meter for continuity tests. Can also spend more time trying to repair something than it is worth.

Blew out the fancy LCD front panel display on my case while doing a PSU upgrade for this Xeon mod stuff. Panel used a fan header plug for power, but non-standard wiring. Did not remember having so many fans, but put the plug on a fan header anyway, and it went POW. A cap blew to pieces, a circuit trace blew away, & the display panel was fried.


----------



## NOS---

So far I'm 1 for three trying this Xeon mod.

First off I ordered the wrong CPU's from Ebay, my dyslexia and "quick, gotta buy it!" got me three X5*1*50 CPU's.At least they were cheap, so I thought I could at least run one as test. Then I modded the socket on my Striker Extreme 680i board, was easy and simple. lastly I tried to apply the mod sticker to my CPU and ripped all three trying to get them off of each other.. Not been a good week.

So now I'm still looking for a X5460 E0, there're are a few on Ebay pretty cheap, but I'm worried about messing up more mod stikers..

These are the stickers I tried...


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NOS---*
> 
> So far I'm 1 for three trying this Xeon mod.
> 
> First off I ordered the wrong CPU's from Ebay, my dyslexia and "quick, gotta buy it!" got me three X5*1*50 CPU's.At least they were cheap, so I thought I could at least run one as test. Then I modded the socket on my Striker Extreme 680i board, was easy and simple. lastly I tried to apply the mod sticker to my CPU and ripped all three trying to get them off of each other.. Not been a good week.
> 
> So now I'm still looking for a X5460 E0, there're are a few on Ebay pretty cheap, but I'm worried about messing up more mod stikers..
> 
> These are the stickers I tried...


There is X5460 E0 for $38 shipped on aliexpress, I bought mine from there.
You gotta specify in the comments (checkout) that you want specifically SLBBA though, as they have both steppings and sell them for the same price.


----------



## NOS---

One more question then, when you used your mod stickers, did they come on a sheet that you have to pull apart, or did they come ready to go?


----------



## SmOgER

Ready to go. The sticker was preapplied.


----------



## TerrorUniverso

Hi there ,
My cpu xeon temperature its kinda hot in idle,54ºC, what you think about it? its normal? my cooler is Blizzard T2 . help me :/


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrorUniverso*
> 
> Hi there ,
> My cpu xeon temperature its kinda hot in idle,54ºC, what you think about it? its normal? my cooler is Blizzard T2 . help me :/


I personally use HWMonitor. There's a ini file in the program folder for the configuration settings. In there, you'll need to set TJMax to 85*C instead of the default 100*C. That's probably your problem, your temperatures are probably being reported 15*C hotter than they really are.


----------



## TerrorUniverso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I personally use HWMonitor. There's a ini file in the program folder for the configuration settings. In there, you'll need to set TJMax to 85*C instead of the default 100*C. That's probably your problem, your temperatures are probably being reported 15*C hotter than they really are.


You can set TJMax to 85ºc using HWMonitor?Tell me how plaease.
I cant find the config.ini file In HWMonitor install folder :/


----------



## TerrorUniverso

Well. im using HWMonitor right now with TJMax = 100.0 and the temps are the same, arround 54ºC idle.


And i tested with TJMax = 85.0ºC and the temps droped around 39ºC idle.


My question is, wich these temps are real? TJMax=85.0 just ignored 15ºC ?


----------



## rewease

Search the thread for TJmax, you can read about it for days. Its 85 °C for the X and E 54xx.


----------



## TerrorUniverso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> Search the thread for TJmax, you can read about it for days. Its 85 °C for the X and E 54xx.


So, TJMax=85.0 its ok for my E5420?








Thanks !


----------



## rewease

Yep, its what the intel spec sheet says for those cpus. So its safe to believe and use it.


----------



## TerrorUniverso

Thanks man


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> but, if you already have a 775 board and nab a xeon for $40 - $50 bucks it's still cheaper.


Thus the point of this thread....


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrorUniverso*
> 
> Hi there ,
> My cpu xeon temperature its kinda hot in idle,54ºC, what you think about it? its normal? my cooler is Blizzard T2 . help me :/


use HWmonitor SPEEDfan hasn't been updated in many years.


----------



## rockit00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> use HWmonitor SPEEDfan hasn't been updated in many years.


No offense but Speedfan 4.50 is out. Also you can click configure on Speedfan, click on advanced, and then choose which sensor offset you wish to change on the dropdown menu!


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockit00*
> 
> No offense but Speedfan 4.50 is out. Also you can click configure on Speedfan, click on advanced, and then choose which sensor offset you wish to change on the dropdown menu!


didn't know that ...still personally prefer HWmonitor.







Thanks for the info, i'll probably check that out pretty soon and have look for my self.


----------



## SmOgER

Finally set up my EP45T-UD3R and I was able to run my DDR3 Corsair Vengeance straight away at 1800Mhz 9-9-9-24 with 450FSB









WIth ASUS P5QC it wouldn't post much above 1333mhz and with FSB above 421FSB the RAM was unstable with pretty much any settings.

Sticks are rated for 1600Mhz (XMP).









PS. I'am temporarily using Q6600 now, something went bananas with X5460, new one is on the way. But boy does this kentisfied run cool... It's in the 40s C under heavy load with tjMax of 100C... vCore at 1.328v


----------



## spdaimon

Got mine fully working finally last night with the modded BIOS from the link @ried16 was kind enough to share. I only got a chance to straighten out the settings and reboot to check that SSE 4.1 and VT-x now show up.

I have some Corsair XMS 3 DDR3-1600 installed as well. Using the XMP profile it overclocks it to 4Ghz on its own. Guess the memory is linked to the FSB on these. The 790i was not. Also, had to flash the BIOS with a floppy drive...haven't done that in 3 or 4 years now. Luckily I had a USB floppy for just such an occasion.

@SmOgER did yours come with a custom BIOS? Mine started up with a bunch of Chinese characters and a telephone # - I assume its for support?. I flashed to the stock Gigabyte one. Screen was kind of tacky, actually. Red and blue.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Got mine fully working finally last night with the modded BIOS from the link @ried16 was kind enough to share. I only got a chance to straighten out the settings and reboot to check that SSE 4.1 and VT-x now show up.
> 
> I have some Corsair XMS 3 DDR3-1600 installed as well. Using the XMP profile it overclocks it to 4Ghz on its own. Guess the memory is linked to the FSB on these. The 790i was not. Also, had to flash the BIOS with a floppy drive...haven't done that in 3 or 4 years now. Luckily I had a USB floppy for just such an occasion.
> 
> @SmOgER did yours come with a custom BIOS? Mine started up with a bunch of Chinese characters and a telephone # - I assume its for support?. I flashed to the stock Gigabyte one. Screen was kind of tacky, actually. Red and blue.


Bios is not the newest and I'am having some problems with my 1tb HDD and dual channel RAM (running single channel atm), so yeah I will definitely update it. And if you are talking about these Chinese stickers, well then they are for that 90 days seller's warranty.


----------



## spdaimon

Nope. I mean the BIOS splash screen was altered by them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Bios is not the newest and I'am having some problems with my 1tb HDD and dual channel RAM (running single channel atm), so yeah I will definitely update it. And if you are talking about these Chinese stickers, well then they are for that 90 days seller's warranty.


Hi, can you write down highest timing values that you can select on your UD3R (all of them)
@spdaimon is your 790i mobo dead?


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Hi, can you write down highest timing values that you can select on your UD3R (all of them)
> @spdaimon is your 790i mobo dead?


Yea. It's dead. Broke off a pin, worked for a while and now won't post. Something must have broke.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Got mine fully working finally last night with the modded BIOS from the link @ried16 was kind enough to share. I only got a chance to straighten out the settings and reboot to check that SSE 4.1 and VT-x now show up.
> 
> I have some Corsair XMS 3 DDR3-1600 installed as well. Using the XMP profile it overclocks it to 4Ghz on its own. Guess the memory is linked to the FSB on these. The 790i was not. Also, had to flash the BIOS with a floppy drive...haven't done that in 3 or 4 years now. Luckily I had a USB floppy for just such an occasion.
> 
> @SmOgER did yours come with a custom BIOS? Mine started up with a bunch of Chinese characters and a telephone # - I assume its for support?. I flashed to the stock Gigabyte one. Screen was kind of tacky, actually. Red and blue.


on some of these older boards you have to use a bootable usb drive with q-flash. i tried a normal flash drive and it wouldn't work until i made it bootable


----------



## killeraxemannic

Any idea if this will work with a Gigabyte EP35-DS3R? My parent's Q6600 is starting to show it's age and I think a x5460 would do well for them. I have already done this mod successfully once on my minecraft server and was really happy with it, I just want to make sure it works before I pose this to my parents. They would probably not be too happy if I had them buy a CPU and it didn't work.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Any idea if this will work with a Gigabyte EP35-DS3R? My parent's Q6600 is starting to show it's age and I think a x5460 would do well for them. I have already done this mod successfully once on my minecraft server and was really happy with it, I just want to make sure it works before I pose this to my parents. They would probably not be too happy if I had them buy a CPU and it didn't work.


yes it will. heres a link to the modded bios:http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/#foxconn

theres a modded bios for just about every board under the sun on that page.

we need to put a sticky in this thread with this link. does a mod have to do that? i've never done it before.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Hi, can you write down highest timing values that you can select on your UD3R (all of them)
> @spdaimon is your 790i mobo dead?


The timings are all on auto (XMP default), but I can take a look at possible manual values later.
That board seems to be really good for overclocking ddr3 under higher FSB, no wonder it's rated for DDR3-2200Mhz+, it just takes anything you throw at it.









***

HDD issue solved by connecting the HDD to JMicron SATA controller and updating the BIOS


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Finally set up my EP45T-UD3R and I was able to run my DDR3 Corsair Vengeance straight away at 1800Mhz 9-9-9-24 with 450FSB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WIth ASUS P5QC it wouldn't post much above 1333mhz and with FSB above 421FSB the RAM was unstable with pretty much any settings.
> 
> Sticks are rated for 1600Mhz (XMP).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. I'am temporarily using Q6600 now, something went bananas with X5460, new one is on the way. But boy does this kentisfied run cool... It's in the 40s C under heavy load with tjMax of 100C... vCore at 1.328v


with 775, TIGHT timings help way more than speed, 1333 would be plenty and 1600 would be over kill, see if you can lower and try for some tighter timings.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> with 775, TIGHT timings help way more than speed, 1333 would be plenty and 1600 would be over kill, see if you can lower and try for some tighter timings.


Nah apparently it all depends what board we are talking about and the strap being used.

I've tried 1440Mhz 6-7-7-20 tRD 6.
I see a small gain in latency, but read speeds decreased by some 500MB/s when compared to 1800Mhz 9-9-9-24 tRD 8.

FSB at 450Mhz in both cases.

Interesting thing to note, in my case with performance mode set to "turbo" it's way more stable than when it's on "standard".

EDIT: 1500Mhz on the other hand is slower than 1440Mhz, since it needs tRD 7 to POST.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Nah apparently it all depends what board we are talking about and the strap being used.
> 
> I've tried 1440Mhz 6-7-7-20 tRD 6.
> I see a small gain in latency, but read speeds decreased by some 500MB/s when compared to 1800Mhz 9-9-9-24 tRD 8.
> 
> FSB at 450Mhz in both cases.
> 
> Interesting thing to note, in my case with performance mode set to "turbo" it's way more stable than when it's on "standard".


andwhat about IRL and benchmarks?


----------



## SmOgER

AIDA64 memory benchmark is sufficient for me.

You see, most DDR3 LGA775 boards are rated for up to DDR-1333Mhz. It's often still possible to run RAM at 1600Mhz+ on them, but to do so you need to loosen the timings quite subtantially and the board itself excesively compensates for higher bus speed and ratio by compromising the latency and bandwidth. But that doesn't mean that all DDR3 LGA775 boards are like that.


----------



## blackeyed

Hi Can I run X5450,E5450 in a G31MXP or Whats the best one I should Use? Thanks


----------



## Zozoman50

How can I mod an asrock P45XE with bios .exe?


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zozoman50*
> 
> How can I mod an asrock P45XE with bios .exe?


heres a link to a modded bios. it does say you have to use dos envirement to load it.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3CZPsdu5cSncFdMSFJueW5QNXc/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## djthrottleboi

How can I extract the bios from a oem mobo with a g43 chipset?


----------



## w00tmkay

Confirmed working

Gigabyte 630i Chipset board (GA-73PVM-S2H F9e)
E5450 Xeon E0 Stepping
4GB 800MHZ DDR2



http://imgur.com/sbI1M0E


----------



## djthrottleboi

Ok got the bios now i need to know what am I modding and where.

originalbios.rom.zip 577k .zip file


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Ok got the bios now i need to know what am I modding and where.
> 
> originalbios.rom.zip 577k .zip file


Here is a step by step guide:
Link 1

but it is very likely that normal method for AMI will not work properly (if it has AMI BIOS). In that case you will have to use Patentman's donor method:
Link 2


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Ok got the bios now i need to know what am I modding and where.
> 
> originalbios.rom.zip 577k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a step by step guide:
> Link 1
> 
> but it is very likely that normal method for AMI will not work properly (if it has AMI BIOS). In that case you will have to use Patentman's donor method:
> Link 2
Click to expand...

I can't seem to find a way to do this in ubuntu so can someone do this for me as my main rig is down and i just need to get this x5260 up and running so i can try to work from this rig instead.

got mmtool open in wine but i just never edited a mobo bios for this. i did the sl mods only. Also where do i get the microcodes from?

updated can someone check this for me to see if i did it right?

modded.rom.zip 569k .zip file


----------



## Zozoman50

Asus P5Q or Asrock P45XE ?


----------



## Zozoman50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> heres a link to a modded bios. it does say you have to use dos envirement to load it.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3CZPsdu5cSncFdMSFJueW5QNXc/edit?usp=sharing


Thank you very much but now I have another problem, I fail to make stick bootable.
I've done in the past with HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool, but for phoenix bios.
I followed the steps in ' http://forum.notebookreview.com/alienware/549378-how-create-bootable-usb-flash-drive-flash-aw-bios-updates-under-dos.html ' but when I type 'P45XE1.70.EXE' says invalid directory.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> updated can someone check this for me to see if i did it right?
> 
> modded.rom.zip 569k .zip file


looks OK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zozoman50*
> 
> Thank you very much but now I have another problem, I fail to make stick bootable.
> I've done in the past with HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool, but for phoenix bios.
> I followed the steps in ' http://forum.notebookreview.com/alienware/549378-how-create-bootable-usb-flash-drive-flash-aw-bios-updates-under-dos.html ' but when I type 'P45XE1.70.EXE' says invalid directory.


P45XE1.70.EXE is a flash program that should work under Windows


----------



## nitrobg

Avoid updating the BIOS through Windows. It's risky and might brick your motherboard and you'll have to reprogram the chip.
Always do it in either DOS mode (Rufus can prepare an USB drive with FreeDOS) or use your motherboard's built in tool for flashing.


----------



## Zozoman50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> looks OK
> P45XE1.70.EXE is a flash program that should work under Windows


Thank you, exe is for windows and dos ` http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/P45XE/?cat=Download&os=BIOS ` , I did not understand this.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zozoman50*
> 
> Asus P5Q or Asrock P45XE ?


Against all the odds that Asrock looks pretty good actually.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-p45-core,2110-21.html

how much $ we are talking about?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zozoman50*
> 
> Asus P5Q or Asrock P45XE ?


Against all the odds that Asrock looks pretty good actually.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-p45-core,2110-21.html

how much $ we are talking about?


----------



## Zozoman50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrobg*
> 
> Avoid updating the BIOS through Windows. It's risky and might brick your motherboard and you'll have to reprogram the chip.
> Always do it in either DOS mode (Rufus can prepare an USB drive with FreeDOS) or use your motherboard's built in tool for flashing.


Thanks, it seemed strange to me but someone told me it's ok, before I flash through dos to phoenix.
I do not know where I'm wrong because with Rufus gave me the same error `Bad command or file name` or if I put in the folder and I type P45XE1.70 accept command and afterwards `Bad command or file name`
If I fail I want to change motherboard with Asus P5Q because it is easier to mod.
Performance, Quality, overclock in addition to asrock board what you think ?
To overclock asrock think is better.

To performance asus think is better
`http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-p45-core,2110-20.html ` -asus is P43 chipset

To quality asus think is better. - Then asrock was low cost / good performance on asus

Please I wait Tips.


----------



## Zozoman50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Against all the odds that Asrock looks pretty good actually.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-p45-core,2110-21.html
> 
> how much $ we are talking about?


I have the asrock motherboard but I can not mod and I want to trade with asus,0 additional cost,eventually I earning 50Ron ($ 14.57)


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrobg*
> 
> Avoid updating the BIOS through Windows. It's risky and might brick your motherboard and you'll have to reprogram the chip.
> Always do it in either DOS mode (Rufus can prepare an USB drive with FreeDOS) or use your motherboard's built in tool for flashing.


And you know this from experience or just repeating what you heard?
DOS flashing is an old method. At the time BIOS flashing was introduced for general public Windows systems were buggy and unstable. I'm talking Win 95, 98, Me, where BSOD could occur anytime. I have flashed 20-30 BIOSes for different LGA775 mobos under Widows since February. Nothing bad happened. All flashing tools worked even with 7 64bit. Just to be safe it is recommended to turn off all background programs.
Built in BIOS tools (like EZ flash) are not so error free as everyone thinks. For example on P5K-SE\EPU EZ Flash couldn't recognize BIOS ROM files - even original ones from Asus website. There are also cases when you don't have a different option but to use a Windows tool. On EVGA 780i SLI modified BIOS couldn't be reflashed under DOS mode and board doesn't have BIOS flash tool so only option left is old ForceWare with implemented BIOS flashing... and it got the job done on my friend's mobo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zozoman50*
> 
> Thank you, exe is for windows and dos ` http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/P45XE/?cat=Download&os=BIOS ` , I did not understand this.


Sorry for making confusion. I downloaded this BIOS and you are right this seams to be MSDOS variant - I couldn't execute it under Windows (some error appeared). But there is a way to make it flash in Windows. To do that you will have to download original BIOS from ASrock website (Windows variant) than download a program called AMIUCP (google it). This is a program for AMI BIOS image management and it works under Windows. Using AMIUCP extract ROM file from modified BIOS archive (the one with Xeon microcodes). Next open original BIOS file (from Asrock website) with AMIUCP and replace its ROM with one you extracted earlier. Save the image. Now you will be able to flash under Windows. It's very easy.


----------



## nitrobg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> And you know this from experience or just repeating what you heard?
> DOS flashing is an old method. At the time BIOS flashing was introduced for general public Windows systems were buggy and unstable. I'm talking Win 95, 98, Me, where BSOD could occur anytime. I have flashed 20-30 BIOSes for different LGA775 mobos under Widows since February. Nothing bad happened. All flashing tools worked even with 7 64bit. Just to be safe it is recommended to turn off all background programs.
> Built in BIOS tools (like EZ flash) are not so error free as everyone thinks. For example on P5K-SE\EPU EZ Flash couldn't recognize BIOS ROM files - even original ones from Asus website. There are also cases when you don't have a different option but to use a Windows tool. On EVGA 780i SLI modified BIOS couldn't be reflashed under DOS mode and board doesn't have BIOS flash tool so only option left is old ForceWare with implemented BIOS flashing... and it got the job done on my friend's mobo.


I work at a computer repair shop. We are one of the few shops in my city that have a programmer, so many people bring their dead computers for diagnostics.
I usually ask them what caused the issue and occasionally few of them tell me that they tried to update their bios within Windows when the PC locked up/BSODed or simply couldn't POST after the first reboot. From my experience, flashing from Windows has a higher chance to cause an issue (AV/interfering software, unstable OS/OC, faulty VGA, bad RAM, dying HDD). This is the reason I prefer the traditional DOS method or the motherboard's built in tool. Much lower chance for issues.
If you care about motherboard - don't use Windows for flashing


----------



## gagarin77

And if you happen to be a person with two left hands - don't flash at all


----------



## SmOgER

Well as long as it posts, most of the time BIOS can be recovered using flashtool (DOS).

Had this situation on P5QC, the EZflash wasn't working, couldn't save the BIOS settings (corrupted CMOS on each startup) and windows wasn't booting, it could barely POST at all.
flashed the bios using flashtool and all came back to normal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zozoman50*
> 
> I have the asrock motherboard but I can not mod and I want to trade with asus,0 additional cost,eventually I earning 50Ron ($ 14.57)


If you are doing that cause you don't care about overclocking or you are having some particular issues with ASRock then go for it. Otherwise I would say no, there is no reason to trade it and take a risk of potential issues without gaining anything other than $15, unless you just want to do this guy a favor.


----------



## Zozoman50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> And you know this from experience or just repeating what you heard?
> DOS flashing is an old method. At the time BIOS flashing was introduced for general public Windows systems were buggy and unstable. I'm talking Win 95, 98, Me, where BSOD could occur anytime. I have flashed 20-30 BIOSes for different LGA775 mobos under Widows since February. Nothing bad happened. All flashing tools worked even with 7 64bit. Just to be safe it is recommended to turn off all background programs.
> Built in BIOS tools (like EZ flash) are not so error free as everyone thinks. For example on P5K-SE\EPU EZ Flash couldn't recognize BIOS ROM files - even original ones from Asus website. There are also cases when you don't have a different option but to use a Windows tool. On EVGA 780i SLI modified BIOS couldn't be reflashed under DOS mode and board doesn't have BIOS flash tool so only option left is old ForceWare with implemented BIOS flashing... and it got the job done on my friend's mobo.
> Sorry for making confusion. I downloaded this BIOS and you are right this seams to be MSDOS variant - I couldn't execute it under Windows (some error appeared). But there is a way to make it flash in Windows. To do that you will have to download original BIOS from ASrock website (Windows variant) than download a program called AMIUCP (google it). This is a program for AMI BIOS image management and it works under Windows. Using AMIUCP extract ROM file from modified BIOS archive (the one with Xeon microcodes). Next open original BIOS file (from Asrock website) with AMIUCP and replace its ROM with one you extracted earlier. Save the image. Now you will be able to flash under Windows. It's very easy.


I extract ROM From modified bios UAF ID ROM and file name Rom.When i replace original ROM say invalid rom


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zozoman50*
> 
> I extract ROM From modified bios UAF ID ROM and file name Ron.When i replace original ROM say invalid rom


Just tried it and worked like a charm. Extracted file is an ROM (not ron), and option "replace" not "exchange ROM image". It is possible you have old AMIUCP or something. I'm using AMIUCP 1.07


----------



## Zozoman50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Well as long as it posts, most of the time BIOS can be recovered using flashtool (DOS).
> 
> Had this situation on P5QC, the EZflash wasn't working, couldn't save the BIOS settings (corrupted CMOS on each startup) and windows wasn't booting, it could barely POST at all.
> flashed the bios using flashtool and all came back to normal.
> If you are doing that cause you don't care about overclocking or you are having some particular issues with ASRock then go for it. Otherwise I would say no, there is no reason to trade it and take a risk of potential issues without gaining anything other than $15, unless you just want to do this guy a favor.


Ok I have not been detailed, I find someone to sell my board + a old pentium d 2.8 (so profit is not $ 15) and buy from someone else the asus.
I'm interested in how is asus to asrock (preferably quality ,performance, overclock and features )
I had several boards but I was too small to compare them


----------



## Zozoman50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Just tried it and worked like a charm. Extracted file is an ROM (not ron), and option "replace" not "exchange ROM image". It is possible you have old AMIUCP or something. I'm using AMIUCP 1.07


 Screenshot4.png 123k .png file


Screenshot5.png 129k .png file


Screenshot1.png 1341k .png file


Screenshot2.png 124k .png file


Screenshot3.png 130k .png file


in order of posts,no numerical


----------



## gagarin77

@Zozoman50
ROM is a file extension not a full name


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Zozoman50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @Zozoman50
> ROM is a file extension not a full name
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Before it was Microcode Update : 10676/0 an now :10676/60C seems ok right?

Thanks to those who helped and especially to gagarin77,problem solved !


----------



## nitrobg

Quick question: what is the Vcore limit on X54xx as long as I can keep the temperatures below 75C?
Also, there is a huge difference between BIOS and CPU-Z voltages. For example - with X5460 and Gigabyte P35-DS3L for 4GHz (420x9.5), BIOS reports 1.32V and CPU-Z reports 1.23V. What is the actual voltage?
I can easily boot to Windows with 4.3GHz (1.40V BIOS) but once I start priming, the computer BSODs. I can safely guess that the Vcore is not enough.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> updated can someone check this for me to see if i did it right?
> 
> modded.rom.zip 569k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks OK
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zozoman50*
> 
> Thank you very much but now I have another problem, I fail to make stick bootable.
> I've done in the past with HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool, but for phoenix bios.
> I followed the steps in ' http://forum.notebookreview.com/alienware/549378-how-create-bootable-usb-flash-drive-flash-aw-bios-updates-under-dos.html ' but when I type 'P45XE1.70.EXE' says invalid directory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> P45XE1.70.EXE is a flash program that should work under Windows
Click to expand...

any reccommnedations for flashing under linux? afudos and amiflash crap out in wine.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zozoman50*
> 
> Before it was Microcode Update : 10676/0 an now :10676/60C seems ok right?


seems right









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrobg*
> 
> Quick question: what is the Vcore limit on X54xx as long as I can keep the temperatures below 75C?
> Also, there is a huge difference between BIOS and CPU-Z voltages. For example - with X5460 and Gigabyte P35-DS3L for 4GHz (420x9.5), BIOS reports 1.32V and CPU-Z reports 1.23V. What is the actual voltage?
> I can easily boot to Windows with 4.3GHz (1.40V BIOS) but once I start priming, the computer BSODs. I can safely guess that the Vcore is not enough.


1. That depends on your cooling capabilities - some people have X5470 at over 1,5V with LC. Search for 45nm LGA775 quads on HWBot.
2. Read about Vdrop and Vdroop and load line calibration

@djthrottleboi you will have to do it in true MS DOS, as far as I know there isn't any tool for Linux


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrobg*
> 
> Quick question: what is the Vcore limit on X54xx as long as I can keep the temperatures below 75C?
> Also, there is a huge difference between BIOS and CPU-Z voltages. For example - with X5460 and Gigabyte P35-DS3L for 4GHz (420x9.5), BIOS reports 1.32V and CPU-Z reports 1.23V. What is the actual voltage?
> I can easily boot to Windows with 4.3GHz (1.40V BIOS) but once I start priming, the computer BSODs. I can safely guess that the Vcore is not enough.


Max safe vcore (cpu-z full load) for 24/7 is about 1.45v. That's popular assumption for these 45nm quads. Albeit with many chips you certainly won't be able to stay below 75C on air at such voltage.
Enable load line calibration (llc) in bios to avoid voltage drops, so that there will be less difference (if at all) between BIOS and windows.


----------



## Gofru

My first try with LGA771 mod


Xeon 5110 (3$)


Xeon 5110 & E5310(5$) with adapters



Daily use

And...trying overclock to max
http://jp.hwbot.org/submission/2617787_
Unfortunately, my memory being unstable > 890 Mhz. :C
I need good motherboard with DDR3 for the higher frequency c:

(sorry for my engrish)


----------



## nitrobg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Max safe vcore (cpu-z full load) for 24/7 is about 1.45v. That's popular assumption for these 45nm quads. Albeit with many chips you certainly won't be able to stay below 75C on air at such voltage.
> Enable load line calibration (llc) in bios to avoid voltage drops, so that there will be less difference (if at all) between BIOS and windows.


Thank you, 1.45V seems reasonably high for me.
Unfortunately, my motherboard doesn't have LLC. This article states that it's better to leave LLC disabled and I think it makes sense. If I set the Vcore to 1.30V, the max Vcore in idle conditions would be 1.30V. However if I aim for 1.45V under load, I'd have to put 1.5V or higher in BIOS. This isn't a wise move, right?


----------



## SmOgER

There are many articles and opinions about LLC, however one thing for certain is that it won't kill your CPU without going extreme on the voltages.
Other advantages is less power consumption on idle and no need for overvolting. Some mobos have vdroop of 0.1v, meaning to get 1.45v under load without LLC you would need almost 1.55v on idle, which in turn means very high idle temps and way higher degradation than with LLC 1.45v.

*Gofru*, you are mostly limited by your motherboard. The RAM itself should be able to take more with loosened timings.
That x6 multi is your problem. And your vcore for just 2.6Ghz is ridiculous...







1.25-1.3v (at most) should be sufficient.

EDIT: My bad, E5110 is actually a 65nm CPU, so yeah it needs more volts and is cooler than 45nm volt-for-volt.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zozoman50*
> 
> Before it was Microcode Update : 10676/0 an now :10676/60C seems ok right?
> 
> 
> 
> seems right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nitrobg*
> 
> Quick question: what is the Vcore limit on X54xx as long as I can keep the temperatures below 75C?
> Also, there is a huge difference between BIOS and CPU-Z voltages. For example - with X5460 and Gigabyte P35-DS3L for 4GHz (420x9.5), BIOS reports 1.32V and CPU-Z reports 1.23V. What is the actual voltage?
> I can easily boot to Windows with 4.3GHz (1.40V BIOS) but once I start priming, the computer BSODs. I can safely guess that the Vcore is not enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. That depends on your cooling capabilities - some people have X5470 at over 1,5V with LC. Search for 45nm LGA775 quads on HWBot.
> 2. Read about Vdrop and Vdroop and load line calibration
> 
> @djthrottleboi you will have to do it in true MS DOS, as far as I know there isn't any tool for Linux
Click to expand...

found a old [email protected] i made so i am trying it through there. though only mmtool worked with wine and i modded it through there.

UPDATE: The mod worked. now i just need a better xeon. The 5260 is too close to the e5800


----------



## Gofru

*SmOgER*
I tried oc with loosened timmings (6-14-14-27) + 0.7V for ram. Still unstable <890Mhz.

X5260 is worth to OC?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofru*
> 
> *SmOgER*
> I tried oc with loosened timmings (6-14-14-27) + 0.7V for ram. Still unstable <890Mhz.
> 
> X5260 is worth to OC?


Loosen CL as well. But like I said your mobo probably can't handle it.
X5260 would be miles better for overclocking, x10 multi meaning CPU itself will be the only limitation up until you hit some 4.4Ghz (10*440FSB).


----------



## Lope

Can anyone help me plz?

I've got a Dell PowerEdge 860 2nd generation with latest BIOS: A05

Its a 775 board that came with a 800 FSB Pendium D 3ghz dual core.

I've gotten a 800FSB E5700 3ghz c2d working in it.

But I could not get it to post with a E5450 1333 FSB 3ghz quad Xeon. Or a E5320 1066FSB 1.86 quad Xeon.

The board POSTs and runs without any issues with the c2d E5700. I've done the mod really carefully, made sure the CPU is seating well, no junk from the tabs left behind. (Vacuumed well also)
I've modded my 5 other 775 boards and all my Xeons work in the other boards.

The spec sheet says it can handle a 1066 FSB for the "intel Xeon 3000 sequence"

A guy at web hosting talk forum said he has the same server and upgraded it without issues. So it should be capable.

Does the BIOS need modifying? Can someone plz help me add E5450 and E5320?
Dell PowerEdge 860 BIOS A05


----------



## SmOgER

In your link I can see that it can run Q6x00 and *LGA775* X3360 Xeon, but there was no confirmation of running any LGA771 CPU on it.
So my guess is that it either only supports 3xxx series LGA771 Xeons, or it doesn't support this mod at all.


----------



## efrant

Hey guys,

I'm having problems with this mod and I was wondering if someone had any insight.

I have an ASUS P5Q Deluxe motherboard with a Q6700 and 8GB of Corsair XMS2 RAM. I bought a Xeon 5482 processor and an LGA771-to-LGA775 adapter. I applied the adapter, installed the Xeon CPU, patched the BIOS file with the CPU microcodes, flashed the patched BIOS and cleared the CMOS settings. I can get into the BIOS settings right after I clear CMOS, and the BIOS recognizes the CPU, but I can't get it to POST. After I save the settings, and reboot, all that happens is that I see a black screen -- nothing at all. If I clear CMOS again, then I can get back into the BIOS settings. I don't understand why it won't POST. Any thoughts? Thx.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *efrant*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm having problems with this mod and I was wondering if someone had any insight.
> 
> I have an ASUS P5Q Deluxe motherboard with a Q6700 and 8GB of Corsair XMS2 RAM. I bought a Xeon 5482 processor and an LGA771-to-LGA775 adapter. I applied the adapter, installed the Xeon CPU, patched the BIOS file with the CPU microcodes, flashed the patched BIOS and cleared the CMOS settings. I can get into the BIOS settings right after I clear CMOS, and the BIOS recognizes the CPU, but I can't get it to POST. After I save the settings, and reboot, all that happens is that I see a black screen -- nothing at all. If I clear CMOS again, then I can get back into the BIOS settings. I don't understand why it won't POST. Any thoughts? Thx.


FSB 1600 Xeons are problematic on most of the LGA 775 motherboards.
First try disabling intel C state, EIST, Speed Step. Check if your RAM is 800MHz or faster.
Install only one memory module (preferably into the last slot), increase NB voltage to 1,4V, switch CPU multiplier to x6 and set FSB to 333, than save settings. Now if it works try increasing CPU frequency step by step (just like overclocking). You can also check what happens on different CPU VCore (up to 1,4V should be safe).


----------



## efrant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> FSB 1600 Xeons are problematic on most of the LGA 775 motherboards.
> First try disabling intel C state, EIST, Speed Step. Check if your RAM is 800MHz or faster.
> Install only one memory module (preferably into the last slot), increase NB voltage to 1,4V, switch CPU multiplier to x6 and set FSB to 333, than save settings. Now if it works try increasing CPU frequency step by step (just like overclocking). You can also check what happens on different CPU VCore (up to 1,4V should be safe).


Great, thanks very much. Yes, my RAM is 800MHz. I'll try what you suggested when I get home (although if I remember correctly, I don't think I was able to change the CPU multiplier -- the BIOS showed that it was unlocked min 6.0x to max 8.0x, but it was "greyed" out).


----------



## Zozoman50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> FSB 1600 Xeons are problematic on most of the LGA 775 motherboards.
> First try disabling intel C state, EIST, Speed Step. Check if your RAM is 800MHz or faster.
> Install only one memory module (preferably into the last slot), increase NB voltage to 1,4V, switch CPU multiplier to x6 and set FSB to 333, than save settings. Now if it works try increasing CPU frequency step by step (just like overclocking). You can also check what happens on different CPU VCore (up to 1,4V should be safe).


What do you recommend E5450, X5450(1600FSB) or X3370 for the asrock P45XE up to 2000 FSB and 800 ram ?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *efrant*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm having problems with this mod and I was wondering if someone had any insight.
> 
> I have an ASUS P5Q Deluxe motherboard with a Q6700 and 8GB of Corsair XMS2 RAM. I bought a Xeon 5482 processor and an LGA771-to-LGA775 adapter. I applied the adapter, installed the Xeon CPU, patched the BIOS file with the CPU microcodes, flashed the patched BIOS and cleared the CMOS settings. I can get into the BIOS settings right after I clear CMOS, and the BIOS recognizes the CPU, but I can't get it to POST. After I save the settings, and reboot, all that happens is that I see a black screen -- nothing at all. If I clear CMOS again, then I can get back into the BIOS settings. I don't understand why it won't POST. Any thoughts? Thx.


Well I had 1600fsb Xeon e5462 running on p5qc without problems, your mobo is supposed to be better than that. it does actually post if you can enter bios, I would guess the problem is with improper ram settings or insufficient NB voltage (bump that to 1.3v to be sure)

Edit: the black screen after restarting occurs after or before bios post screen? If it's after, it might as well just be wrong boot order.


----------



## efrant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Well I had 1600fsb Xeon e5462 running on p5qc without problems, your mobo is supposed to be better than that. it does actually post if you can enter bios, I would guess the problem is with improper ram settings or insufficient NB voltage (bump that to 1.3v to be sure)
> 
> Edit: the black screen after restarting occurs after or before bios post screen? If it's after, it might as well just be wrong boot order.


Blank screen is before the BIOS POST screen. If I clear CMOS, it seems to POST normally, but then I get a message something like "Press F1 to enter setup, press F2 to load default". If I enter the BIOS setup, save and exit, then it goes to a blank screen (but I hear all the fans and my hard drives start up). Then, the only way I can get back into the BIOS set up again is to clear CMOS.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *efrant*
> 
> Great, thanks very much. Yes, my RAM is 800MHz. I'll try what you suggested when I get home (although if I remember correctly, I don't think I was able to change the CPU multiplier -- the BIOS showed that it was unlocked min 6.0x to max 8.0x, but it was "greyed" out).


multiplier should be in overclocking tab, but to unlock it you will have to switch to "manual overclocking"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zozoman50*
> 
> What do you recommend E5450, X5450(1600FSB) or X3370 for the asrock P45XE up to 2000 FSB and 800 ram ?


all of those are 1333 FSB / 4x3GHz and their performance is the same. You should go for the one with lower price. If you have 800MHz RAM than this will limit your overclocking capabilities, this means there is no point in selecting a special chip or buying more expensive E0 stepping. If you want something a bit faster (+5%, +10%) than buy a X5460 or X5470.


----------



## nitrobg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> multiplier should be in overclocking tab, but to unlock it you will have to switch to "manual overclocking"
> all of those are 1333 FSB / 4x3GHz and their performance is the same. You should go for the one with lower price. If you have 800MHz RAM than this will limit your overclocking capabilities, this means there is no point in selecting a special chip or buying more expensive E0 stepping. If you want something a bit faster (+5%, +10%) than buy a X5460 or X5470.


Most chinese resellers from Aliexpress have E0 stepping for the same price as C0. However, you must request it specifically, otherwise they will send you C0. This is how I got my X5460 E0 with pre-applied 771-775 sticker for just $37.
Generally, all CPUs with L, E and X have TDP of respectively 50W, 80W and 120W. There is no difference in the performance between each model of same speed, it's just the generated heat.
Therefore, there is no difference between L5430 and E5430 (x8 multi), or E5450 and X5450 (x9 multi) besides the power consumption and heat generation.


----------



## gagarin77

@nitrobg
Temperatures of X54xx and E54xx are the same on idle and on full load. There is no real difference between those two. On the other hand L54xx have lower operating voltage and temps are about 10C lower. Also Tj max on L series is different: 70.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *efrant*
> 
> Blank screen is before the BIOS POST screen. If I clear CMOS, it seems to POST normally, but then I get a message something like "Press F1 to enter setup, press F2 to load default". If I enter the BIOS setup, save and exit, then it goes to a blank screen (but I hear all the fans and my hard drives start up). Then, the only way I can get back into the BIOS set up again is to clear CMOS.


Don't load the old settings, try loading defaults.

****
btw, I temporiraly have now Q6600 and I still can't quite understand why does it run so much cooler than these 45nm Xeons... I can set vcore in 1.7-1.8v range and pass Cinebench R10 without hitting Tjmax (in fact, it's under 85C even), while with Xeons on vcore 1.55v it's already giving the temp warnings just from entering the BIOS. I understand that 65nm produce less heat on same volts, but even for 65nm 1.7-1.8v should be way more extreme than 1.55v for 45nm.


----------



## nitrobg

1.7-1.8V on 65nm is about as extreme as 1.55V on 45nm.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrobg*
> 
> 1.7-1.8V on 65nm is about as extreme as 1.55V on 45nm.


I wouldn't think so.
max safe 24/7 for 45nm --> 1.45
max safe 24/7 for 55nm --> 1.5-1.55v

but even if we assume that you are right, I'am hitting tjMax practically on idle with 45nm, so it still doesn't make much sense. Cinebench R10 CPU load is at or close to 100%.


----------



## fasar

Hello
I have an Asus P5P43TD PRO mobo and Xeon E5440. Every time I turn on the pc appears the message: "to unleash this cpu full power please perform bios update process" . What do I do?
I have read that it is necessary microcode
Can anyone add the microcodes to modify the bios??can someone explain?


----------



## nitrobg

Are you sure that your cooler/TIM is fine? I don't have much experience with 775 but hitting Tjmax on idle is a bad sign and perhaps your cooler can't handle these temperatures.
My X5460 idles at low 40s with AC Freezer Xtreme and 1.45V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasar*
> 
> Hello
> I have an Asus P5P43TD PRO mobo and Xeon E5440. Every time I turn on the pc appears the message: "to unleash this cpu full power please perform bios update process" . What do I do?
> I have read that it is necessary microcode
> Can anyone add the microcodes to modify the bios??can someone explain?


Most likely you are missing the microcodes.
Flash this modded BIOS from the motherboard's built in flasher (don't do it from Windows), short the CLR_CMOS jumper and it should load fine.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Don't load the old settings, try loading defaults.
> 
> ****
> btw, I temporiraly have now Q6600 and I still can't quite understand why does it run so much cooler than these 45nm Xeons... I can set vcore in 1.7-1.8v range and pass Cinebench R10 without hitting Tjmax (in fact, it's under 85C even), while with Xeons on vcore 1.55v it's already giving the temp warnings just from entering the BIOS. I understand that 65nm produce less heat on same volts, but even for 65nm 1.7-1.8v should be way more extreme than 1.55v for 45nm.


Q6600: 582 million transistors, die size 286 mm2
X5460: 820 million transistors, die size 214 mm2

My guess is a lot more transistors packed on much smaller surface


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *efrant*
> 
> Blank screen is before the BIOS POST screen. If I clear CMOS, it seems to POST normally, but then I get a message something like "Press F1 to enter setup, press F2 to load default". If I enter the BIOS setup, save and exit, then it goes to a blank screen (but I hear all the fans and my hard drives start up). Then, the only way I can get back into the BIOS set up again is to clear CMOS.


Another guess, are you sure your BIOS didn't get corrupted when you flashed the modded one? In other words, does it still work OK with another CPU? I experienced quite similiar behavior when my BIOS went bananas after changing modules order by mistake with mmtool. If you delete some of the modules, you can't just import them back in random order/address, in fact, "replace" function is all you need when working with them.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Q6600: 582 million transistors, die size 286 mm2
> X5460: 820 million transistors, die size 214 mm2
> 
> My guess is a lot more transistors packed on much smaller surface


Makes one wonder why the heck they are shrinking the dies in the first place... It supposed to help with efficiency, but who cares about efficiency if you become thermally limited sooner than you can get all the performance out of that chip with relatively safe vcore. It's not THAT bad with 45nm (especially for LGA775 TjMAX 100C), but with new 22nm chips this becomes quite a big problem...


----------



## fasar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrobg*
> 
> Are you sure that your cooler/TIM is fine? I don't have much experience with 775 but hitting Tjmax on idle is a bad sign and perhaps your cooler can't handle these temperatures.
> My X5460 idles at low 40s with AC Freezer Xtreme and 1.45V
> Most likely you are missing the microcodes.
> Flash this modded BIOS from the motherboard's built in flasher (don't do it from Windows), short the CLR_CMOS jumper and it should load fine.










thanks nitrobg the best


----------



## Zozoman50

I would like to know if between SLBBM E5450 (E0) and SLANQ (C0) is differences in performance are not only in overclock.
I read that as E0 has better cache latency but performance clock to clock less ,it is true?


----------



## efrant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Another guess, are you sure your BIOS didn't get corrupted when you flashed the modded one? In other words, does it still work OK with another CPU? I experienced quite similiar behavior when my BIOS went bananas after changing modules order by mistake with mmtool. If you delete some of the modules, you can't just import them back in random order/address, in fact, "replace" function is all you need when working with them.


Hmm... interesting. I didn't delete anything. I just unzipped the three from the lga771_microcodes.zip file located in post #2 of this thread, opened the BIOS file, then browsed to the directory where I extracted the three files, and patched the BIOS file one at a time. (I didn't do it in any specific order -- is that a problem?)

That being said, I actually tried the CPU before I flashed the BIOS, and it was giving me the same results as after the flash. I will do some more testing tonight. Thx.


----------



## FireHunter

I received my X5470 today, put a modded bios 1101 on my P5k premium, and the computer started beautiful with the new CPU..

But I couldn't get raise a single MHz on overclock, then a have the idea of putting the BIOS 0504, since I have done that my computer stops after the memory count..

Did someone have a similar problem?

Update 1:I put my old processor, this works, and I updated again to 1101, but when I put the Xeon, non signal from the board, just the fans, and now, if I put the old or the new processor, neither works =/...

Update 2: Working!! It was just the memorys that were out of the corretly place!!, but I welcome back to the first problem, In this Bios version I can't get a single Mhz raised =/


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Makes one wonder why the heck they are shrinking the dies in the first place... It supposed to help with efficiency, but who cares about efficiency if you become thermally limited sooner than you can get all the performance out of that chip with relatively safe vcore. It's not THAT bad with 45nm (especially for LGA775 TjMAX 100C), but with new 22nm chips this becomes quite a big problem...


It's to do with lowering production cost. More cpus per wafer.


----------



## nitrobg

Yet the prices don't drop down


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrobg*
> 
> Yet the prices don't drop down


R&D costs money


----------



## Gofru

E5310 on mah second motherboard (MSI G31M2 v1, ****ty mobo OEM for Medion/Maxdata)


----------



## NOS---

Maybe able to help people with a 780i board...

I have a Vanilla XFX 780i, and after seeing 



 video on youtube, I've successfully flashed it with the EVGA 780I FTW Bios.

Why? The FTW bios have vdroop and PLL settings in the bios, missing from vanilla 780I's

Although, I still don't quite know how to add microcodes yet..


----------



## IgoRRR

Hi all!

My X5460 is now working 6+ months on a Asus P5Q-E, and no problem with that.

Now I want to put a L4520 on a Asus P5B(Intel® P965)

Is that possible? Or do I need to look for another MBO like Asus P5K?

Thank you all in advance


----------



## rewease

I have tried X5460, E5440 and X5260 on my Gigabyte 965P board, all worked without a problem. So the 965P chipset can handle the xeons. Some of those older board however have weaker power circuitry. So overclocking a quad woud nit be such a good idea.


----------



## IgoRRR

The L5420 will not be OC-ed, that why I am looking to get a low power consumer









I am just interested will the L5420 work with the Asus P5B board, or do I need a P35 or a P45 board?

Is there a list of MBOs that worked and modded BIOS files? Or does one have to search the thread?


----------



## Gofru

I've tested OC of Xeon 5110 on only GoodRAM 2x2GB 800Mhz (Micron chips) ram kit








[/URL]
Is unstable on this freq, probably cpu or memory need more voltage.
Even Paint has been confused.


----------



## kalpikos

Hello my friends

I have just ordered a X5460 for my asus P5Q and I want a little help from you









I have read that I will have problem on recognizing from win 8.1 and a X5460 with my bios and I'm very confused









Could you please be modded for me the original bios for my P5Q in order to run a X5460 on win8.1 ?

Thanks in advance

P5Q-ASUS-2209-original.zip 715k .zip file


----------



## Chakonari

Hello. Just joined because I completed the mod. Actually found it whilst looking for CPUs on ebay. Thanks everyone.









MSI P35 Neo2 FIR with last BIOS started with XEON E5450 without issues.

My load temps with the E5450 are just a few degrees over the idle temps I had with the E8400 it replaced. I used the same thermal paste, so I probably did a better job this time. Room temp 29 Celsius. CPU load temp(Gaming, 3d rendering): 54 Celsius max according to speedfan

3d rendering now exactly twice as fast and GTA IV, StarCraft II etc. are now more fun too









Guess I'll be going for a GFX upgrade after all. I have a HD3850 and am thinking of something not very power hungry like an R7 250. Any thoughts or suggestions?

Thanks

PS: Should I post my board and CPU info in the '[OFFICIAL] 775 to 771 mod Club!' too, or is this enough?

EDIT15th Sep.: Graphic card question answer here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1512928/gtx-750ti-for-771-775-mod-with-e5450-or-other-suggestions


----------



## nitrobg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalpikos*
> 
> Hello my friends
> 
> I have just ordered a X5460 for my asus P5Q and I want a little help from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read that I will have problem on recognizing from win 8.1 and a X5460 with my bios and I'm very confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please be modded for me the original bios for my P5Q in order to run a X5460 on win8.1 ?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> P5Q-ASUS-2209-original.zip 715k .zip file


This website has modded BIOSes for basically all compatible motherboards. Yours should be there as well.
Remember to flash it through your motherboard's built in tool, never do it from Windows.


----------



## r0tekatze

Hullo

I have an x5450 running _really_ hot. I hit thermal shutdown last night, and I'm in urgent need of a cooler that can perform better than stock. I'm trying to keep this under £15, but I'm not too familiar with (or may have forgotten about) the s775 platform. Have any of you got any ideas?


----------



## nitrobg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0tekatze*
> 
> Hullo
> 
> I have an x5450 running _really_ hot. I hit thermal shutdown last night, and I'm in urgent need of a cooler that can perform better than stock. I'm trying to keep this under £15, but I'm not too familiar with (or may have forgotten about) the s775 platform. Have any of you got any ideas?


CM Hyper T4 and CM 212 EVO are generally the best choice. Make sure you have good properly applied thermal paste as well, MX-2 does wonders.


----------



## errhec

Hi
I have some problem.

I own a P5B Deluxe ASUS MB and I updated the BIOS with MMTOOL and insert the patch data for XEON CPU.

Also I have a XEON SLAP4 ( L5410 ) and by CPU WORLD the CPUID is : CPUID 10676h and Core stepping C0 , also in BIOS file there is a CPUID code :

MICRODE ID : 0106760C CPU ID 0676
I moded the CPU by sticker and socket , but when I power on the PC it powers up but there is no picture on screen nor any beep.
By replacing the cpu to old dual core the PC boots normaly.

Is something wrong with injected microcode ( I put all 3 microcodes for 45nm xeons into ROM) The XEON is from working server. The BIOS upate was without any error.

Thank you for any help

.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *errhec*
> 
> Hi
> I have some problem.
> 
> I own a P5B Deluxe ASUS MB and I updated the BIOS with MMTOOL and insert the patch data for XEON CPU.
> 
> Also I have a XEON SLAP4 ( L5410 ) and by CPU WORLD the CPUID is : CPUID 10676h and Core stepping C0 , also in BIOS file there is a CPUID code :
> 
> MICRODE ID : 0106760C CPU ID 0676
> I moded the CPU by sticker and socket , but when I power on the PC it powers up but there is no picture on screen nor any beep.
> By replacing the cpu to old dual core the PC boots normaly.
> 
> Is something wrong with injected microcode ( I put all 3 microcodes for 45nm xeons into ROM) The XEON is from working server. The BIOS upate was without any error.
> 
> Thank you for any help
> 
> .


This doesn't have anything to do with BIOS. You have hardware issues. Check adapter if it is in correct place and all contacts are aligned as they should. There is also a possibility you mounted cpu the wrong way - it needs to be rotated when compared to normal LGA775 cpu. Also plastic tabs inside the socket may interfere when they are not cut properly. Thats the basic. If that doesn't help I suggest to check your RAM.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0tekatze*
> 
> Hullo
> 
> I have an x5450 running _really_ hot. I hit thermal shutdown last night, and I'm in urgent need of a cooler that can perform better than stock. I'm trying to keep this under £15, but I'm not too familiar with (or may have forgotten about) the s775 platform. Have any of you got any ideas?


I'm using the intel stock cooler from the intel 4790k.


----------



## bailw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *errhec*
> 
> Hi
> I have some problem.
> 
> I own a P5B Deluxe ASUS MB and I updated the BIOS with MMTOOL and insert the patch data for XEON CPU.
> 
> Also I have a XEON SLAP4 ( L5410 ) and by CPU WORLD the CPUID is : CPUID 10676h and Core stepping C0 , also in BIOS file there is a CPUID code :
> 
> MICRODE ID : 0106760C CPU ID 0676
> I moded the CPU by sticker and socket , but when I power on the PC it powers up but there is no picture on screen nor any beep.
> By replacing the cpu to old dual core the PC boots normaly.
> 
> Is something wrong with injected microcode ( I put all 3 microcodes for 45nm xeons into ROM) The XEON is from working server. The BIOS upate was without any error.
> 
> Thank you for any help
> 
> .


Most likely its the CPU not being detected. Make sure you trim the socket tabs all the way down. Also, double check that your sticker is applied correctly.


----------



## errhec

I can confirm that was the socket tabs, after careful inspection i found that was not trimmed all the way to the ground.

After som magnifying glass and sharp mini knife the problem is solved. Now I have a working L5410 SLAP4 XEON inside.

Thank you


----------



## FireHunter

Here is mine X5470!!, this is my max stable clock

10x450Mhz, VCore 1,4250 on BIOS



A great value upgrade from my Q6600!


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireHunter*
> 
> Here is mine X5470!!, this is my max stable clock
> 
> 10x450Mhz, VCore 1,4250 on BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> A great value upgrade from my Q6600!


what type of cooling are you using?


----------



## FireHunter

I use a Antec H2O 920.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireHunter*
> 
> I use a Antec H2O 920.


wow. you must have got a nice x5470. mine gets much hotter just gettin it to 4.2 with a coolermaste seidon 120xl. i'm using a ga-ep45ud3r. i'm wondering if a asus p45 board with the 12 phase power supply would overclock cooler.


----------



## lever2stacks

Nice clocks!!!!! I need better cooling, I think I'm going to build a small loop for mine after I'm done with this z97 build I'm about to start.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireHunter*
> 
> Here is mine X5470!!, this is my max stable clock
> 
> 10x450Mhz, VCore 1,4250 on BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> A great value upgrade from my Q6600!


Dude, that's insanely good if it's stable...









Albeit I doubt it would pass a couple of hours of small ffts with so small vcore. Blend test is more for the RAM than CPU.


----------



## FireHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Dude, that's insanely good if it's stable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albeit I doubt it would pass a couple of hours of small ffts with so small vcore. Blend test is more for the RAM than CPU.


Good to know!, Today the tests will continue!!!!

I want to extract all power that this processor could give to me!!!


----------



## Gofru

Today i received my new Xeon...



And...is alive!


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofru*
> 
> Today i received my new Xeon...
> 
> 
> 
> And...is alive!


Why get a dual core? Pretty pointless.


----------



## Gofru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Why get a dual core? Pretty pointless.


This is a temporary cpu, possibly buy E5420


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofru*
> 
> This is a temporary cpu, possibly buy E5420


I wonder how high that E5260 would clock.
It has high multi and it shouldn't produce much heat since it's dual core. With some extreme overclocking (10x500FSB) it could be faster than stock E5420, especially in single threaded apps.


----------



## gnubert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofru*
> 
> This is a temporary cpu, possibly buy E5420


I started with the dual cores.

(1) Price. Bought 2. $6.50 & $10 USD delivered for server grade silicon, with 6 MB of L2 cache (were $851).

Cheap way to test the Xeon mod with your systems.

(2) Decent performance. E5260 OC to 3.7 Ghz = my Pentium G3258 Haswell at 3.2 Ghz in the Fritz Chess cpu benchmark.

(3a) Special circumstances. Have a motherboard with weaker VRM's. Pick a fast dual core or a slower quad core.
OC'd Xeon dual core turned an old uATX system into an extra LAN gaming rig.

(3b) Special circumstances. Motherboard with poor 45nm quad core support. ABIT left the business as the 45nm chips were coming out. Have their Fi90HD and an AB9 Pro which OC X5260 dual cores ok, but must severely underclock the 45nm Xeon quads (memory errors).


----------



## gnubert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> I wonder how high that E5260 would clock.
> It has high multi and it shouldn't produce much heat since it's dual core. With some extreme overclocking (10x500FSB) it could be faster than stock E5420, especially in single threaded apps.


Would do better with the E0 stepping (SLBAS). That is a C0 X5260 (SLANJ). Got a quick 3.8 GHz from the C0, 4 GHz from the E0, on a low-end 92 mm heatpipe cooler in a 965 board. Both chips got hot and have more to give in a better board, with better cooling.

Should be lots of info online for E8400 E8500 E8600 C0 & E0 overclocking (s775 45nm dual core, 6 MB cache).

EDIT: just remembered that X5260 E0 stepping @4 GHz has at least a dozen broken capacitors on it. Expect an unbroken E0 chip would be a better overclocker.


----------



## Gofru

This is not beautiful score...

And passmark before:

after


----------



## SmOgER

Well it would only have a decent performance on high end board with overclocking FSB close to 500Mhz.
That being said, it's almost for free, so it's a steal nevertheless and an excellent free of cost choice (considering the resale value of current CPU) for resurrecting office-like PCs running on LGA775 Pentiums.


----------



## rewease

I put one of those X5260s in a friends HP dx2420 (crappy oem board with minimal vrm, no oc functions and no official quad support). Great upgrade for the price.


----------



## Gofru

And cheaper ($9) than C2D E8600(39$).


----------



## nino7050

Hi i am trying to upgrade my mobo IPIBL-LB (Benicia), Bios AMI Rev.Bios 5.49 from 09/10/09, he come with Intel Core2Duo E4500 2,20Ghz soket 775
end i try to use a 771 Xeon E5450 3,00Ghz i macke a bakup of my bios rom end i insert the 3 bin files but i am not verry sure if will worck








I have only one cuestión how i upgrade the new rom file cuz i dont have option in bios to flash from there thx guys for this info it verry good


----------



## nino7050

I send 2 time same message sorry "edited"


----------



## spdaimon

I would check with the manufacturer. I remember in the old days, I had to boot from a MS-DOS bootable floppy and run the BIOS update utility from there, provided you could fit everything on a 1.44MB disk.


----------



## Gofru

4Ghz...done


----------



## r0tekatze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrobg*
> 
> CM Hyper T4 and CM 212 EVO are generally the best choice. Make sure you have good properly applied thermal paste as well, MX-2 does wonders.


I ended up going with an Arctic Freezer 7 since it's very slightly smaller than the coolermaster options. So far it's working pretty flawlessly, my temps stick around 30 celsius on idle, and barely hit 50 when stress testing. You're right about that MX-2 as well, I had some pretty ****ty unbranded paste before. Even better, it cost me a tenner, with shipping included. GTA IV no longer stutters in the city!


----------



## Chakonari

Hi everyone. After completing the mod, I am now in a situation where my CPU is getting bored whilst the GPU is struggling. Unfortunately I have come to a halt trying to pick a new card, as my mb has a PCIe 1.0a slot. As I can imagine that I'm not the only one with a PCIe 1.0a slot, I've started a thread for people to post their working combinations here:

List of PCIe 3.0 cards that work in older motherboards (1.0a and 1.1)

So if you have a PCIe 3.0 card running in a PCIe 1.x slot, please post your motherboard and GFX info (any CPU socket).

Thanks


----------



## SmOgER

Why are people spamming ebay and including QX9770, QX9650 etc... in their titles when they are selling LGA771 CPU?
That's just wrong and misleading. Not to mention that there was no extreme edition (unlocked) LGA771 Xeon, one could buy it with X series chipset or with mobo which has unmodable BIOS and running with WIN8. In both cases he would be screwed and there would be no chance for CPU to work.


----------



## Chakonari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Why are people spamming ebay and including QX9770, QX9650 etc... in their titles when they are selling LGA771 CPU?
> That's just wrong and misleading. Not to mention that there was no extreme edition (unlocked) LGA771 Xeon, one could buy it with X series chipset or with mobo which has unmodable BIOS and running with WIN8. In both cases he would be screwed and there would be no chance for CPU to work.


True on the one hand... on the other hand no one should try modding something without checking out facts first... unless of course attempting a new mod that no one else has done yet.

In my case, I have these "fraudsters" to thank for finding about the mod in the first place. Was looking for a new (used) CPU, found one of the listings you described, read the description of the listing, and came here... .


----------



## SmOgER

Well it's kinda justifiable for mentioning locked CPUs like Q9550 or Q9650.
But if you are looking for unlocked CPU, LGA771 just ain't gonna cut it and it makes harder to find a true C2X with so much spam.


----------



## nitrobg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chakonari*
> 
> Hi everyone. After completing the mod, I am now in a situation where my CPU is getting bored whilst the GPU is struggling. Unfortunately I have come to a halt trying to pick a new card, as my mb has a PCIe 1.0a slot. As I can imagine that I'm not the only one with a PCIe 1.0a slot, I've started a thread for people to post their working combinations here:
> 
> List of PCIe 3.0 cards that work in older motherboards (1.0a and 1.1)
> 
> So if you have a PCIe 3.0 card running in a PCIe 1.x slot, please post your motherboard and GFX info (any CPU socket).
> 
> Thanks


You can easily run all PCI-E graphics cards with no bottlenecks from PCI-E 1.x. The bandwidth is still high enough for all cards up to the R9 270X / GTX 760, anything above that might get bottlenecked not by the PCI-E slot, but by the CPU itself as it is not powerful enough. Hopefully with DX12 this issue will be solved.


----------



## Chakonari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrobg*
> 
> You can easily run all PCI-E graphics cards with no bottlenecks from PCI-E 1.x. The bandwidth is still high enough for all cards up to the R9 270X / GTX 760, anything above that might get bottlenecked not by the PCI-E slot, but by the CPU itself as it is not powerful enough. Hopefully with DX12 this issue will be solved.


Yeah bandwidth is one thing to look out for.

Please see my post here regarding *potential issues with newer cards in 1.0a slots*, which I wrote after Racer66 pointed out the potential problem with the power a GTX 750Ti draws from the slot as most of them are without power connectors.

If you have the time, please add or correct anything, as my post is based purely upon (a 'few' hours of) reading. Thanks.

@SmOgER Agreed. Unfortunately spam is also prevalent in auctions and classifieds. There's a local classifieds site where I live that has the best ads for used stuff, but also the most spam. It generally helps when complaining to the owners of the site about misleading ads. At some point, with enough complaints, any site will take action. Sorry for the OT post.


----------



## spdaimon

Sometimes people on eBay don't know what they are selling either, although that boggles my mind. I was looking for a Xbox HDD for my gf about a year ago. Was looking for a 250GB and I bought it, but the guy sends me a 20GB. I contact him about it, 'oh, I don't know much about it.' Really? There are only 2 numbers on it, the part number and the serial number. Try googling the part number! Turned up the correct size right away.







Waited three weeks for the refund, filed a dispute. The guy sends me a nasty note. I wanted to respond in kind, but I kept it professional and told him eBay policy states refunds will be returned in 3 days of receipt of item, and I waited 3 weeks. So its really buyer beware, but at least eBay conglomerate (ebay / Paypal) makes it much easier and safer than it was when I started using it 15 years ago. To be fair, I made my own mistake years ago posting a stock photo. One guy actually took the time to google the part number from the photo (unknown to me at the time) He asks me if it was correct, unwittingly I said yes. Turns out the picture, which I thought was a 4200+ AM2 socket was a 4200+ 939 socket. I had other people ask what socket it was too, though I clearly stated it was a AM2 in both the title and description. He won it and then told me he wanted a 939 after I told him it was a AM2. I did have an 4200+ 939, but didn't want to part it out, and decided it would be best to relist it, with the actual photo, and I told him this. Plus I thought he was a little underhanded in his dealings since the 939 went for far more than the auction ended at and believed he was just trying to get a cheap deal. I may have been in the wrong with how I dealt with that. I was trying to correct the listing, but found out too late and the listing ended. He was none too happy and gave me a neutral review saying "seller needs to get act together" (although I had over 100 positive transactions with 100% rating). I could probably start a whole thread on the bs some people try to pull when you are selling items.

Moral of the story, do your research when looking for parts, people make mistakes..even me.







Again, sorry for being slightly off topic, just wanted to offer some advice to you.


----------



## blinkPT

Hi,

I have read this topic and I am tempted to do this mod with Xenon X5460.

I have a Asus P5E and an Intel E8600 with Radeon HD 5850 graphics card.

Asus P5E with the latest bios is 1201.

Asus has the X38 chipset, this board will be to make this mod?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blinkPT*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have read this topic and I am tempted to do this mod with Xenon X5460.
> 
> I have a Asus P5E and an Intel E8600 with Radeon HD 5850 graphics card.
> 
> Asus P5E with the latest bios is 1201.
> 
> Asus has the X38 chipset, this board will be to make this mod?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


It should work, but not with that CPU you want. X38 chipset is incompatible with most popular Xeon series - 54xx. You will need to buy something from 33xx family (like L3360 / X3360 / X3370 / X3380 - those are native LGA 775 processors so you won't have to cut the socket) or an X3363 - LGA 771 and mod will be required.


----------



## mpyusko

Well my rig has been crunching [email protected] constantly for a couple weeks straight now. I'd call that stable.

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## spudbone

Just wanted to chime in some support for the Xeon X54xx series in 775 mobos. I'm currently running an X5450 at 4.05 ghz as I type this. Mobo is an Asus P5K vanilla with 2gig of GSkill PC8500 memory.

Air cooled at present, and when I get the water system up I will attempt to go higher. Certain chipsets make the difference as does faster memory. The P35 Northbridge seems to be okay so far.

Cheers.

spud

http://valid.x86.fr/p644ne (The highest I can go on air, but certainly not stable.)


----------



## FireHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spudbone*
> 
> Just wanted to chime in some support for the Xeon X54xx series in 775 mobos. I'm currently running an X5450 at 4.05 ghz as I type this. Mobo is an Asus P5K vanilla with 2gig of GSkill PC8500 memory.
> 
> Air cooled at present, and when I get the water system up I will attempt to go higher. Certain chipsets make the difference as does faster memory. The P35 Northbridge seems to be okay so far.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> spud
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/p644ne (The highest I can go on air, but certainly not stable.)


Man, I think 450Mhz on FSB to a P35 is a good mark!, I have a P5K Premium, and this is stable until 450Mhz, but it is a very good FSB!! I am using a Antec H2O 920...

Guys, Do anyone know how to solve this, I receive a message like a BIOS error when I plug out my computer for more than a day:

*ERROR! The CPU Core to Bus ratio or VID configuration has failed!*
*Please enter BIOS Setup and re-config it.*


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireHunter*
> 
> Guys, Do anyone know how to solve this, I receive a message like a BIOS error when I plug out my computer for more than a day:
> 
> *ERROR! The CPU Core to Bus ratio or VID configuration has failed!*
> *Please enter BIOS Setup and re-config it.*


That is a 'Dual boot' problem and it is normal behavior for p35 mobo. It works as a safety when OC fails -> unplug from power source, wait a little, plug again. When you turn it on it will do a start -> stop sequence and with this it will check last working BIOS settings or restore default.


----------



## FireHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> That is a 'Dual boot' problem and it is normal behavior for p35 mobo. It works as a safety when OC fails -> unplug from power source, wait a little, plug again and it should restore last working BIOS settings or default.


The problem is that I am having this message when I shut down my computer correctly, stable and etc =/..


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireHunter*
> 
> The problem is that I am having this message when I shut down my computer correctly, stable and etc =/..


But if you unplug power cord this is what you will get. Its just how it works.


----------



## FireHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> But if you unplug power cord this is what you will get. Its just how it works.


Tks, I apreciate your help!, I thought it was just after a OC failure! When I was using my Q6600 this never happened!, but It's ok!! It's is a small problem to a great performance improve!!


----------



## romaw5

Help p5k-vm e5335 sees no sews 5 times


----------



## Andrejss

Hello Gentlemen. I've successfully joined your Lga mod. I've bought myself E5462 (£20 incl postage) a little while ago. Everything run nice and smooth. The thing is as I've got a 1066 OCZ witch can go overclock up to 1200 MHz but for some reason I am stuck on 500 FSB witch only gives me something around 3.5 GHz Memory are running only on 1000 MHz so i don't think its the problem as they are PC2-8500. I've set CPU Voltage on 1.35 and LLC is enabled. I've read a lot about these cpus and actually its nice to see that people can overclock it up to around 4 GHz . Is there anything I am doing wrong? My Main board is Asus maximus 2 formula P45 with updated and patched bios. I didn't find many people with Exx62 xeons around so would it be easier just to shop around ebay and get some Exx60 instead? Please enlighten me with your experience and give me some advice what to set or what to try. Big thank you to you all








)


----------



## Andrejss

One more thing Lads do you think that this system will bottleneck HD 7970 or will it be enough to play Battlefield 3/4 on my 1440p display.. cheers


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrejss*
> 
> Hello Gentlemen. I've successfully joined your Lga mod. I've bought myself E5462 (£20 incl postage) a little while ago. Everything run nice and smooth. The thing is as I've got a 1066 OCZ witch can go overclock up to 1200 MHz but for some reason I am stuck on 500 FSB witch only gives me something around 3.5 GHz Memory are running only on 1000 MHz so i don't think its the problem as they are PC2-8500. I've set CPU Voltage on 1.35 and LLC is enabled. I've read a lot about these cpus and actually its nice to see that people can overclock it up to around 4 GHz . Is there anything I am doing wrong? My Main board is Asus maximus 2 formula P45 with updated and patched bios. I didn't find many people with Exx62 xeons around so would it be easier just to shop around ebay and get some Exx60 instead? Please enlighten me with your experience and give me some advice what to set or what to try. Big thank you to you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


FSB 500 is a nice score. The thing you did wrong was buying E5462. Those FSB 1600 Xeons are most likely using the same die as their FSB 1333 counterparts. In other words they have the same overclocking ceiling. E5462 CPU has low multiplier - x7 and for example X5450 has x9 and X5470 has x10, so for 4GHz they require respectively 445 and 400 FSB. Another factor is that very high FSB is hard to achieve. In your case E5462 would need over 570FSB - this is most likely impossible without LN2.
BTW you Vcore is pretty low, if your cooling is decent you should be able to go slightly over 1,4V. This may give you headroom for couple of MHz more.


----------



## gavous

I got to say thanks. Everythinks works fie on my ASUS P5KPL 1600.
I bought Intel® Xeon® Processor E5450 (12M Cache, 3.00 GHz, 1333 MHz FSB) on eB. I follow every step and everythink was "easy" works on the first moment. I update my Bios and insert the microcodes with the tool recomended here. THANKS. and sorry my english isnt my language.


----------



## Andrejss

Nice one thank you for your reply. I've decent air cooler so I will try to tune it up a little bit. I will have a look again on eBay for E5460 as Ive seen it for around £25. What do you think about the cpu bottleneck along with 7970 as I am just looking around for a new video card. Will i get decent FPS on my 27" 1440p monitor or should I get myself R9-290(X) instead?? I am aware of the fact that I will have to upgrade my system to i5 / i7 at some point but I just cant be bothered to blow away another £300 or so for upgrade right now. this is way the best and most smart solution I've ever did about computers - BIG thank you guys.

One more thing should I do anything with NB Vcore or should I leave it on Auto as until now.. I am not sure if this is FSB wall or If I reached the OC potential of this cpu piece. Thanks again for your prompt reply


----------



## gagarin77

@Andrejss
Don't know much about the bottleneck since I have only 6670. Around march / April some guy complained about it. If I remember correctly he had 2x R9 in crossfire and Xeon at over 4GHz. But for the most guys here they said it worked fine with some pretty powerful GPUs.

Some wise man once said not to overclock on Auto.
NB up to 1,4V should be fine. Go over 1,5V and it will start to generate more instability (at least mine P45 does).


----------



## NOS---

I have a X5460 in the mail for my Striker Extreme..









I would love to use my XFX 780i but it only lasted about two weeks at stock before it died, now it will just randomly shut down..

Also wish i could use my 4X2 GB OCZ DDR800 platinum, but it refuses to corporate with more then two stick together..

Final build with be:

X5460
Striker Extreme 680i
2X2gb Gskill 4-4-4-12 DDR800
2X1GB Corsair Dominator DDR1066
SLI'd GTX 280
Antec 850w platnium
WD 250GB


----------



## rewease

Sounds good. The WD250 will make the system feel old. I have one of those for test builds and if you plan to use the machine every now and then I would go for a cheap system SSD, even a 64gb will do wonders.

As for the OCZ Platinum. I habe those too. OCZ2P8004GK consisting of 2x OCZ2P8002G. They misbehaved under certain conditions until I flashed the SPDs with the ones of the OCZ Reaper X (type with the same main timings!). Since then they run rock stable and are WAY more compatible.

If you have the exact same Platinums, I can upload the SPD files from the Reaper X I used.


----------



## grolla

hi everyone

I have 3 motherboard 775 to put xeon cpu inside, and I want know if they support thi mod.

asus P5KC I already found a bios mod in this thread, and I will buy X5472 or similar

asus P5LD2 SE , I didn't find anthing, only find xeon 3050 for socket 775. Can I apply the 771 xeon ont this motherboard?

msi P6N SLI V2 nvidia i650 I found here where maybe i can try with E5345

regards
Matteo


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grolla*
> 
> hi everyone
> 
> I have 3 motherboard 775 to put xeon cpu inside, and I want know if they support thi mod.
> 
> asus P5KC I already found a bios mod in this thread, and I will buy X5472 or similar
> 
> asus P5LD2 SE , I didn't find anthing, only find xeon 3050 for socket 775. Can I apply the 771 xeon ont this motherboard?
> 
> msi P6N SLI V2 nvidia i650 I found here where maybe i can try with E5345
> 
> regards
> Matteo


P5KC - go for E5440/E5450/ X5450/ X5460/ X5470, as FSB 1600 Xeons were causing problems on some motherboards, also FSB 1333 cpus are better choice for overclocking.

P5LD2 SE has P945 chipset and I don't know if it was confirmed with this mod. Anyway ceiling for this mobo is 65nm core 2 duo and this stands only for newest pcb revision.
P5LD2 SE CPU support list.
I would think twice about moding it since it is unconfirmed and core 2 duos are cheap nowadays.

msi P6N SLI V2 - it doesn't officially support 45nm quads, but it supports 45nm core 2 duo. If I were you I would search for confirmations of Q9550 / Q9650 working on this mobo, because this would mean that 54xx xeons will also be running.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NOS---*
> 
> I have a X5460 in the mail for my Striker Extreme..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to use my XFX 780i but it only lasted about two weeks at stock before it died, now it will just randomly shut down..
> 
> Also wish i could use my 4X2 GB OCZ DDR800 platinum, but it refuses to corporate with more then two stick together..
> 
> Final build with be:
> 
> X5460
> Striker Extreme 680i
> 2X2gb Gskill 4-4-4-12 DDR800
> 2X1GB Corsair Dominator DDR1066
> SLI'd GTX 280
> Antec 850w platnium
> WD 250GB


Cool.. I have a P5N32E-SLI, which is basically the Striker without the bells and whistles. Its interesting that these Xeons will work in it when a Q9550 won't. (Didn't notice till later that only 45nm Duals were supported) I ended up getting a EVGA 780i SLI for the Q9550 I had bought. After seeing the Xeons work in the 680i boards, I wonder if BIOS restriction or some physical restriction (voltages, etc).


----------



## nitrobg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrejss*
> 
> What do you think about the cpu bottleneck along with 7970 as I am just looking around for a new video card.


I'm almost 100% sure that Core 2 Quads (as in Xeon 5400 series) will hugely bottleneck a high-end graphics card, even if the CPU is overclocked. I'd go for R9 270X (7870) at most, everything above that will be limited by the old CPU.


----------



## NOS---

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> Sounds good. The WD250 will make the system feel old. I have one of those for test builds and if you plan to use the machine every now and then I would go for a cheap system SSD, even a 64gb will do wonders.
> 
> As for the OCZ Platinum. I habe those too. OCZ2P8004GK consisting of 2x OCZ2P8002G. They misbehaved under certain conditions until I flashed the SPDs with the ones of the OCZ Reaper X (type with the same main timings!). Since then they run rock stable and are WAY more compatible.
> 
> If you have the exact same Platinums, I can upload the SPD files from the Reaper X I used.


Yeah that would be great!

All four sticks P/N = OCZ2T800C44GK

I would love to be able to make these work, I was wondering if an SPD flash would help them...

I also have a OCZ Vertex 2 60GB that will probably make it way into the system, but it didn't come with a 3.5 to 2.5 adapter.


----------



## Harrynowl PCs

Having some difficulty with my EVGA 680i SLI board. I have a Xeon X5450 C0 (SLASB). <-- annoying as picture showed a E0 SLBBE chip which if my E7300/E8400 are anything to go by are a bit more OC friendly.

OK so down to be problem, I can't run at stock speeds or it basically reboots on Windows loadup. However if I gimp my FSB back to 1066MHz (2.4GHz effective) I can run Windows stable (from what I've seen so far).

Things I've tried:

Pulling CMOS battery
Updating to latest BIOS (P33)
adding Xeon microcode
Does anyone have experience? It has been reported that the E0 version of my CPU works... I've also heard 680i SLI was a PITA anyway.

Thanks


----------



## andydul

Can anyone mod F10 BIOS of my GIGABYTE EP45-UD3P rev 1.0 for use with X5460 please?
Tkanks...


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> Sounds good. The WD250 will make the system feel old. I have one of those for test builds and if you plan to use the machine every now and then I would go for a cheap system SSD, even a 64gb will do wonders.
> 
> As for the OCZ Platinum. I habe those too. OCZ2P8004GK consisting of 2x OCZ2P8002G. They misbehaved under certain conditions until I flashed the SPDs with the ones of the OCZ Reaper X (type with the same main timings!). Since then they run rock stable and are WAY more compatible.
> 
> If you have the exact same Platinums, I can upload the SPD files from the Reaper X I used.


Have you downloaded this SPD profile from somewhere on the web or was it your own backup from another sticks?


----------



## rewease

I had that hassle with RAM not running together several times. One time I had two faulty modules, the other time it was a faulty power supply. However I have absolutely no experience with nvidia chipsets. What I would do: Give them 2.0-2.1V, disable the EPP Profile, set timings manually to fixed values before adding more modules.

That P/N makes your ram Titanium CL4 series not Platinum. OCZ2T800C44GK are the same modules as OCZ2T800C42G (...4GK = 4GB Kit, ...2G = 2GB individual module).

You could try:
OCZ2T800C42G (Titanium 4-4-4-15) should already be on your modules. Maybe a different revision of it.
OCZ2RPR800C42G (Reaper 4-4-4-15) which only differs from OCZ2T800C42G in a drive strength setting in the EPP Profile.
OCZ2RPX800EB2G (Reaper X 4-4-3-15) a little tighter timings in the EPP Profile.
OCZ2RPX8002G (Reaper X 5-4-4-15) thats what I used for my OCZ2P8002G (Platinum 5-4-4-15).

Get SPDtool, read your module and do a compare with the files. No guarantees







.

SPD.zip 1k .zip file


@SmOgER
Got them from somewhere on the web. Took quite a while to find something useful.


----------



## SmOgER

Got a bunch of E5140s.

That thing runs prime95 low-ffts in 40s C with passive cooling (212EVO heatsink without fan)









Cinebench R10 multithreaded (stock 2.33Ghz) --> 4972 points.
Plenty good for HTPC or office rig. Will be selling these now.


----------



## NOS---

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> I had that hassle with RAM not running together several times. One time I had two faulty modules, the other time it was a faulty power supply. However I have absolutely no experience with nvidia chipsets. What I would do: Give them 2.0-2.1V, disable the EPP Profile, set timings manually to fixed values before adding more modules.
> 
> That P/N makes your ram Titanium CL4 series not Platinum. OCZ2T800C44GK are the same modules as OCZ2T800C42G (...4GK = 4GB Kit, ...2G = 2GB individual module).
> 
> You could try:
> OCZ2T800C42G (Titanium 4-4-4-15) should already be on your modules. Maybe a different revision of it.
> OCZ2RPR800C42G (Reaper 4-4-4-15) which only differs from OCZ2T800C42G in a drive strength setting in the EPP Profile.
> OCZ2RPX800EB2G (Reaper X 4-4-3-15) a little tighter timings in the EPP Profile.
> OCZ2RPX8002G (Reaper X 5-4-4-15) thats what I used for my OCZ2P8002G (Platinum 5-4-4-15).
> 
> Get SPDtool, read your module and do a compare with the files. No guarantees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> SPD.zip 1k .zip file
> 
> 
> @SmOgER
> Got them from somewhere on the web. Took quite a while to find something useful.


So I'm on the PC as we speak, and found that the memory is being a gigantic jerk... Will update with results... Although I think I just want to sell them at a loss and move on...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Got a bunch of E5140s.
> 
> That thing runs prime95 low-ffts in 40s C with passive cooling (212EVO heatsink without fan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench R10 multithreaded (stock 2.33Ghz) --> 4972 points.
> Plenty good for HTPC or office rig. Will be selling these now.


I have three X5150's doing nothing ATM.


----------



## Zozoman50

E5450 SLBBM or E5472 SLANR ????
I would like to buy one of these two Cpu but not I decide which, anyway I think E5450 it's better overclock.I have Asrock P45XE motherboard.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zozoman50*
> 
> E5450 SLBBM or E5472 SLANR ????
> I would like to buy one of these two Cpu but not I decide which, anyway I think E5450 it's better overclock.I have Asrock P45XE motherboard.


go for E5450 - it is better cpu and one person reported problems with E5472 on Asrock P45XE (had to underclock it and tweak voltages to get it stable)


----------



## Zozoman50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> go for E5450 - it is better cpu and one person reported problems with E5472 on Asrock P45XE (had to underclock it and tweak voltages to get it stable)


Thanks for the advice but I really do not know why it would have any problems because underclock is when fsb is lower than that of the CPU and motherboard has 1600 normal and 2000 in oc ?

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/P45XE/


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zozoman50*
> 
> Thanks for the advice but I really do not know why it would have any problems because underclock is when fsb is lower than that of the CPU and motherboard has 1600 normal and 2000 in oc ?
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/P45XE/


Because Xeons with FSB 1600 are causing problems on a lot of motherboards. Somewhere around May I did a work on patching BIOS for a person with P45XE + E5472 - he had to make a lot of adjustments to get this run near stock speed. In the end max he could get was ~2850 MHz @ 1520FSB without experiencing instability. I can also list numerous cases where X5482 either caused similar problems (Asus P5K for example) or even refused to POST.


----------



## yoelguy

feeling frustrated , got my xeon cpu and adapter , couldnt atach them properly . do u use glue ? need help thx


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoelguy*
> 
> feeling frustrated , got my xeon cpu and adapter , couldnt atach them properly . do u use glue ? need help thx


Adapters made since February have adhesive corners. This is enough, no glue is needed unless you bought some very old adapters.
Magnifying glass may help. Use a needle to place adapter in correct position, than press on adhesive corners so it stays in place.


----------



## Zozoman50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoelguy*
> 
> feeling frustrated , got my xeon cpu and adapter , couldnt atach them properly . do u use glue ? need help thx


Adapter has a pretty good adhesive on it, but you can put glue preferably on something sharp and then on the adapter.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NOS---*
> 
> So I'm on the PC as we speak, and found that the memory is being a gigantic jerk... Will update with results... Although I think I just want to sell them at a loss and move on...
> I have three X5150's doing nothing ATM.


These low powered chips would be perfect for passively cooled HTPCs.
I can safely hit 1.38v vcore / 1.4v VTT / 1.6v PLL without the need of the fan on CPU HS at all.


----------



## grolla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> P5KC - go for E5440/E5450/ X5450/ X5460/ X5470, as FSB 1600 Xeons were causing problems on some motherboards, also FSB 1333 cpus are better choice for overclocking.
> 
> P5LD2 SE has P945 chipset and I don't know if it was confirmed with this mod. Anyway ceiling for this mobo is 65nm core 2 duo and this stands only for newest pcb revision.
> P5LD2 SE CPU support list.
> I would think twice about moding it since it is unconfirmed and core 2 duos are cheap nowadays.
> 
> msi P6N SLI V2 - it doesn't officially support 45nm quads, but it supports 45nm core 2 duo. If I were you I would search for confirmations of Q9550 / Q9650 working on this mobo, because this would mean that 54xx xeons will also be running.


i bought e5450 for p5kc and e5430 for p6n sli v2.

Can someone mod the bios of msi p6n sli v2 for me please?


----------



## gocean

Just wanted to thank those folks who wrote the initial instructions. I can confirm that the E5440 works with the mod on the ASUS P5B Wifi AP Deluxe. I loaded it it up with 8 gb memory and a USB3 card. Should be good to go for another 3 - 4 years. I used the 3 microcodes and patched the 1238 bios. Thanks again for all the help! I am having trouble overclocking but that is probably a question for a different thread. I can get it up to 3.62 but crashes once it starts booting into the OS. Think it is a memory issue but don't know how to confirm.


----------



## NOS---

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Adapters made since February have adhesive corners. This is enough, no glue is needed unless you bought some very old adapters.
> Magnifying glass may help. Use a needle to place adapter in correct position, than press on adhesive corners so it stays in place.


I tried some that came on a "sheet" and had a crazy difficult time with them too. I feel your pain.... just have to be patient and like others said, a tiny bit of glue if you need it.


----------



## yoelguy

Hi, having a problem with xeon cpu overheating . Acording to hmmonitor im runing on 70 deg c at rest .Im using asus asus p5g41t-m lx mobo and l5420.


----------



## Zozoman50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoelguy*
> 
> Hi, having a problem with xeon cpu overheating . Acording to hmmonitor im runing on 70 deg c at rest .Im using asus asus p5g41t-m lx mobo and l5420.


Me also said the same before I add microcodes for xeon


----------



## gagarin77

@yoelguy @Zozoman50
L5420 has something around 46C in prime95 stress test with stock cooler.
You guys should read this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/4570#post_22721606


----------



## NOS---

Finally!

http://valid.x86.fr/pgr0w6

I'm in the club!

680i Striker Extreme + X5460 confirmed working


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NOS---*
> 
> Finally!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/pgr0w6
> 
> I'm in the club!
> 
> 680i Striker Extreme + X5460 confirmed working


Why you didn't set multi to 9.5?


----------



## NOS---

The Striker cannot do half multipliers...

Also, My first time using an SSD, it's only an Vertex 2 60Gb, but man this thing flies now...

and the best part? no more random crashing or BSOD's... I swear that QX6700 is cursed...


----------



## gagarin77

@NOS---

That's strange, than how does it support c2d E8500? It has 9.5 multi.
I have moded BIOS for EVGA 780i sli and it had very old xeon microcodes already inside. I suspect your has it too.
You should delete old microcodes and patch new ones. Maybe it will help.

Edit
I just opened Striker's BIOS and it doesn't have old microcodes for xeons, sorry :/


----------



## NOS---

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @NOS---
> 
> That's strange, than how does it support c2d E8500? It has 9.5 multi.
> I have moded BIOS for EVGA 780i sli and it had very old xeon microcodes already inside. I suspect your has it too.
> You should delete old microcodes and patch new ones. Maybe it will help.
> 
> Edit
> I just opened Striker's BIOS and it doesn't have old microcodes for xeons, sorry :/


As far as i know, the board never supported 45NM anything..

I got my Bios from here Before they disappeared..

EDIT: Have you herd of the EVGA FTW 780i bios mod? it gives more voltage controls and an vdroop options.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NOS---*
> 
> As far as i know, the board never supported 45NM anything..
> 
> I got my Bios from here Before they disappeared..
> 
> EDIT: Have you herd of the EVGA FTW 780i bios mod? it gives more voltage controls and an vdroop options.


Yes I'v heard that you can flash FTW BIOS on 780 vanilla to get additional options.

Striker Extreme CPU support list: here
You can see E8500 and some other 45nm c2d with x.5 multis

This Chinese guy is using pretty old microcodes extracted from server motherboards. They are from early 2008.
Try patching it yourself with new ones. All needed tools, microcodes and instructions are here.


----------



## Zozoman50

Worth exchange Asrock P45XE on Asus P5Q-E no extra cost ?


----------



## Zozoman50

How about
'This post is no longer valid. The motherboard and CPU now dictated compatibility. Low density RAM modules have chips on both sides up to 4GB. High density chips on one side Will have up to 4GB. Any single 8GB modules have high density. In 2013, the memory IC manufacturers stopped making low density Because Ivy Bridge (Z77 compatible), Ivy Bridge-E (X79 compatible), Haswell (Z87 compatible), and upcoming Z97 systems support up to 32GB or more memory. That Means, full support for high density. It WAS easier for IC makers to just make one-size fits all face. - IF you try to install any of the latest RAM on an older Core 2 Duo or similar, it Will not work at all. (Hope the author Takes down this post, or Corrects it. As it is, it's incorrect.) '
I found it on Ebay, however neither plan for high density RAM for my asrock P45XE and my xeon ?


----------



## IgoRRR

@ Zozoman50

I have a P5Q-E and I am running my X5460 on 4,25 GHz(air) 447*9,5, and it all works good









So i would go for the Asus board


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zozoman50*
> 
> Worth exchange Asrock P45XE on Asus P5Q-E no extra cost ?


Asrock doesn't have LLC and has terrible Vdroop (0,1V). Overclocking will be difficult unless you Vmod it. Anyway I wold recommend switching to Asus.

Those things about RAM you posted earlier is about DDR3, both Asrock P45XE and Asus P5Q-E are DDR2.
In general DDR3 on 775 is crazy







First thing is chipsets are picky - they may not work with certain modules. Second I think this old tech has difficulty in handling very high data rate. At high RAM frequencies most of guys here (me including) had problems with stability. Even when using high-end motherbords rated 2000+ at about 1800 MHz it becomes unstable.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zozoman50*
> 
> How about
> 'This post is no longer valid. The motherboard and CPU now dictated compatibility. Low density RAM modules have chips on both sides up to 4GB. High density chips on one side Will have up to 4GB. Any single 8GB modules have high density. In 2013, the memory IC manufacturers stopped making low density Because Ivy Bridge (Z77 compatible), Ivy Bridge-E (X79 compatible), Haswell (Z87 compatible), and upcoming Z97 systems support up to 32GB or more memory. That Means, full support for high density. It WAS easier for IC makers to just make one-size fits all face. - IF you try to install any of the latest RAM on an older Core 2 Duo or similar, it Will not work at all. (Hope the author Takes down this post, or Corrects it. As it is, it's incorrect.) '
> I found it on Ebay, however neither plan for high density RAM for my asrock P45XE and my xeon ?


That's the problem with DDR3...
Even on many of those RAM models that were known to have low density chips, they silently started using high density ones under heatsinks and made them single-sided. Most of the time these sticks will still work on P45, but stability becomes very unpredictable with higher FSB.

For DDR3 boards my general advice is to get an CPU with at least x10 multi if you want substantial overclocking...
For quad it would be flagship X5470 (getting one myself soon







).
and for the duals there are quite many options...


----------



## ried16

has anybody had any luck with this mod on a asus p5n-d.


----------



## NOS---

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Yes I'v heard that you can flash FTW BIOS on 780 vanilla to get additional options.
> 
> Striker Extreme CPU support list: here
> You can see E8500 and some other 45nm c2d with x.5 multis
> 
> This Chinese guy is using pretty old microcodes extracted from server motherboards. They are from early 2008.
> Try patching it yourself with new ones. All needed tools, microcodes and instructions are here.


sorry, i never looked that deep.

that makes sense now, but I tried myself before finding him and got kinda overwhelmed..


----------



## djdjigit

Hi to all!
Sorry for my broken English (I am Ukrainian).
I have MB ASUS P5KPL/EPU and Xeon E5110. Windows is not load - just black screen with cursor in left corner of screen after POST. BIOS with microcodes from top of this theme. How I can solve this problem?
Thanks!


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djdjigit*
> 
> Hi to all!
> Sorry for my broken English (I am Ukrainian).
> I have MB ASUS P5KPL/EPU and Xeon E5110. Windows is not load - just black screen with cursor in left corner of screen after POST. BIOS with microcodes from top of this theme. How I can solve this problem?
> Thanks!


Microcodes from that archive are only for Xeons 54xx / 52xx / 33xx / 31xx series. Your cpu requires a different microcodes.
If you are trying to run Win 8 without microcodes it will not boot because it fails to detect compatible hardware. Patching proper microcodes should solve it.
Another possibility is maybe you messed-up SATA mode setting in BIOS (AHCI / IDE / other).


----------



## djdjigit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Microcodes from that archive are only for Xeons 54xx / 52xx / 33xx / 31xx series. Your cpu requires a different microcodes.
> If you are trying to run Win 8 without microcodes it will not boot because it fails to detect compatible hardware. Patching proper microcodes should solve it.
> Another possibility is maybe you messed-up SATA mode setting in BIOS (AHCI / IDE / other).


Where I can download microcode for this CPU? I try to boot win7 in AHCi mode, is it right?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djdjigit*
> 
> Where I can download microcode for this CPU? I try to boot win7 in AHCi mode, is it right?


Microcodes are courtesy of Intel. They post archives for Linux developers. The newest pack is here: Link
Next follow instructions from here

If you didn't had AHCI before, than you will have to reinstall OS. If you had AHCI than something else is going on and patching microcodes actually may help.


----------



## djdjigit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Microcodes are courtesy of Intel. They post archives for Linux developers. The newest pack is here: Link
> Next follow instructions from here
> 
> If you didn't had AHCI before, than you will have to reinstall OS. If you had AHCI than something else is going on and patching microcodes actually may help.


How I can choose an E5110 microcode from archive? There are no names of CPUs and i have no the CPUID, and can't read CPUID by AIDA64, because can't boot to Windows. It's vicious circle )) Excuse for silly questions.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djdjigit*
> 
> How I can choose an E5110 microcode from archive? There are no names of CPUs and i have no the CPUID, and can't read CPUID by AIDA64, because can't boot to Windows. It's vicious circle )) Excuse for silly questions.


You can read core stepping from code on the cover (IHS). for example it should be something like SLABR. Than use cpu-world website to determine cpuid from your stepping. This already will narrow down your search to a handful of microcodes. Next you will have to figure out something called "platform" - I posted explanation of this term few months ago, search for it.
Before patching you should check if there isn't an old microcode of this type inside your BIOS.


----------



## djdjigit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> You can read core stepping from code on the cover (IHS). for example it should be something like SLABR. Than use cpu-world website to determine cpuid from your stepping. This already will narrow down your search to a handful of microcodes. Next you will have to figure out something called "platform" - I posted explanation of this term few months ago, search for it.
> Before patching you should check if there isn't an old microcode of this type inside your BIOS.


Thank you very mach. I will try to make it in the evening.


----------



## djdjigit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> You can read core stepping from code on the cover (IHS). for example it should be something like SLABR. Than use cpu-world website to determine cpuid from your stepping. This already will narrow down your search to a handful of microcodes. Next you will have to figure out something called "platform" - I posted explanation of this term few months ago, search for it.
> Before patching you should check if there isn't an old microcode of this type inside your BIOS.


Hi again!
Stepping of my CPU is B2 (SL9RZ). So CPUID is 6F6. Platform is 2Eh / MC 01h (LGA775). Then I add the microcode "cpu000006f6_plat00000001_ver000000d0_date20100930" to my BIOS, and delete old version. (I use MMtool) No changes, just black screen after POST. ((


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djdjigit*
> 
> Hi again!
> Stepping of my CPU is B2 (SL9RZ). So CPUID is 6F6. Platform is 2Eh / MC 01h (LGA775). Then I add the microcode "cpu000006f6_plat00000001_ver000000d0_date20100930" to my BIOS, and delete old version. (I use MMtool) No changes, just black screen after POST. ((


Wrong platform dude, you just updated c2d LGA775. You need LGA 771 variant, which is designated as plat "04".


----------



## djdjigit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Wrong platform dude, you just updated c2d LGA775. You need LGA 771 variant, which is designated as plat "04".


"cpu000006f6_plat00000004_ver000000d2_date20101001" added - no result. I am baffled.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djdjigit*
> 
> "cpu000006f6_plat00000004_ver000000d2_date20101001" added - no result. I am baffled.


Like I'v said in the beginning this may be caused by something else. Usually even without xeon microcodes you can enter windows 7. Maybe your OS has some files corrupted. Can you boot in safe mode? If this is a no try reinstalling OS.


----------



## djdjigit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Like I'v said in the beginning this may be caused by something else. Usually even without xeon microcodes you can enter windows 7. Maybe your OS has some files corrupted. Can you boot in safe mode? If this is a no try reinstalling OS.


I try to boot from CD/DVD, HDD, Flash. Nothing work. Maybe I will try some other CPU. Thank you very much for help.
PS: Are you russian?


----------



## Andrejss

Ok guys iam back with update on my rig I just recieved my hd7970 and I can confirm that my system with e5462 at fsb 500 along with 6gb of 1066MHz DOESNT bottleneck with hd 7970 I recieve stable 80+ Fps on my 27" IPS 1440p screen in Battlefield 3 (all on ultra settings) and such games so well done Ive just saved over £400 for I7 upgrade







)
For thoes who wanna try bottleneck test play game on max details and check cpu and gpu utilisation as when cpu is too slow it goes up to 100% on all cores meanwhile gpu is on anything below 100% or so







) good luck to your mods lads just follow instructions and you will be sorted. One more thing please get yourself some ssd and you will be amazed how fast your system actually respond


----------



## psyfy

how we doing guys? mines still going very happy at what 4.1ghz its been so long i forgot when i do it so yeh its stable.. just checking in really and hopeing all the regs who helped me along the way are all good still.

ocupdate.jpg 472k .jpg file


*edit for temps as there important too. Sorry.


----------



## SmOgER

ocupdate.jpg 472k .jpg file
[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> 
> how we doing guys? mines still going very happy at what 4.1ghz its been so long i forgot when i do it so yeh its stable.. just checking in really and hopeing all the regs who helped me along the way are all good still.
> 
> ocupdate.jpg 472k .jpg file


That's 4Ghz, not 4.1


----------



## psyfy

oh come on now your splitting hairs...and its been higer but my ocz ram is ****. lol

think my highist stable over clock with a leaf blower at the ram (i jest but only just) was 4.6ghz with the ram at 1333. its 1066 rated and by ocz terms that means its 800mhz


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> oh come on now your splitting hairs...and its been higer but my ocz ram is ****. lol
> 
> think my highist stable over clock with a leaf blower at the ram (i jest but only just) was 4.6ghz with the ram at 1333. its 1066 rated and by ocz terms that means its 800mhz


4.6Ghz = 9.5*484FSB --> RAM at 968Mhz with 1:1 ratio (1:2 effective).


----------



## psyfy

send me your rams and i`l try it


----------



## SmOgER

lol what?
You said it's rated for 1066Mhz and you booted with 1333Mhz...








What's stopping you from using 1:1 ratio?


----------



## psyfy

yes by useing a fat ass fan. i dont want that kinda noise in my life


----------



## psyfy

also i think it may fry if i did that.


----------



## SmOgER

Sorry but it's very hard to understand you.

968Mhz is nowhere near close to 1333Mhz.


----------



## gagarin77

@psyfy well you were complaining about RAM not performing as you wanted it to (limiting your OC), but it went to 1333 despite being 1066 (or as you suspect 800MHz chips). The thing hard to understand is why you were using such high ratio, when you could just set it on pair with FSB 1:1 and keep pushing the cpu. As Smoger calculated Your RAM freq. would be 968MHz @ 4,6GHz cpu. This would significantly reduce stress on RAM and its temperature giving you room for a higher OC.
BTW
On your screens you are using 2:3 divider that gives you current setup 633MHz (1266MHz eff) RAM frequency, which is an overkill considering your FSB is 422 MHz.


----------



## psyfy

sorry it was late at night, the cpu posts at smogers suggested settings but fails to boot, i suspect voltage and heat, in fact it fails all the way down to 4.1ghz, to clarify the ram is ocz platinum (wot a joke) its supposed to be rated for 1333, but only safely achieves 1066. and has to maintain the same 7-7-7-20 timings or again it will fail to boot, slackening the timeings also causes it to fail on boot. very fussy ram to say the least. if anyone wants to throw a water cooling system and some ddr 1800 my way i would be happy to give it another shot.


----------



## gagarin77

I suspect FSB strap and / or voltage settings and maybe Performance Level


----------



## psyfy

well @4.2 it will bsod @1:1 ram ratio and the temp shoots up to 75c....iv never seen 75c on this cpu before not even running at 4.0ghz after prime 95 burning away for 8 hours.


----------



## GoganG

Hello,
I have an ASRock G31M-S R2.04 motherboarb with latest BIOS and E5450 SLANQ CPU with mod, the BIOS shows the CPU but Windows is not loading. It gets stuck at Loading Windows&#8230; and same if I try to reinstal it. I tried updating BIOS with the microcodes for this CPU, same thing&#8230; With my old dual core CPU everything is ok. Can you please tell me what to do? Is it possible that E5450 CPU to be bad? I bought it on EBay and I'm a little worried.
Thank you for your time!
Best Regards,
Gabi


----------



## psyfy

try a new psu, would be my first port of call.


----------



## GoganG

I replaced the psu with another one, but it wasn't new...


----------



## Gkirmathal

Hello,

I'm a long lurker in this tread since a year or so. This week, as a last upgrade, I finally got a X5460 SLBBA + s771>s775 sticker (and info/help from a kind ebay seller).
The socket mod was nerve wrecking thb, as I slid with my xacto on the small extrusion and bent one pin. Set it back with the hope it wasn't damaged, which hopefully is not the case.

My system bios recognizes the Xeon and it boots into os.

Only issue: SSE4.1 and VT-x do not show, nor is EIST/steepstep option available in bios. Motherboard: MSI P45 Platinum (1.6 bios)
My assumption: not all microcodes are in the 1.6 bios, this correct?

Following PatentMan's guide in reply nr2748, a question:
My 1.6 MSI bios recognizes the Xeon, do I need a donor bios, like the P5QL-E? Or can I just add the 2010 micro codes in 1.6 *and delete some old entries (2004/2005) in the cpu table*, to keeps P6 Micro Code the same size?

With regards,
Gkir

PS thanks to everyone in the tread for info and help given to others, reading it certainly helped me in the process!


----------



## gagarin77

@Gkirmathal
You need to go through the whole Patentman's procedure. This will fix the missing instructions. If you try adding microcodes the normal way you will get a messed microcode table and flashing this will screw your mobo.


----------



## Gkirmathal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @Gkirmathal
> You need to go through the whole Patentman's procedure. This will fix the missing instructions. If you try adding microcodes the normal way you will get a messed microcode table and flashing this will screw your mobo.


Yeah I know, that's way I asked









It worked though I used the MSI 1.6 bios as a base.
Notes down the R6 size (116764) added the new microcodes and then deleten old 2004 and 2005 existing ones, bringing R6 size back to its original. Flashed that the bios and now the CPU has all instruction sets and steepstep function.

The X5460 passed 3,9Ghz first preliminary OCCT and LinX test a few hours ago.

One problem I have, my audio (on-board Realtech) suddenly has only one functioning channel....which is really really odd. Could this be beauce of the mod or perhaps the oc?? Never in my life have I had such thing while ocing


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gkirmathal*
> 
> Yeah I know, that's way I asked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked though I used the MSI 1.6 bios as a base.
> Notes down the R6 size (116764) added the new microcodes and then deleten old 2004 and 2005 existing ones, bringing R6 size back to its original. Flashed that the bios and now the CPU has all instruction sets and steepstep function.
> 
> The X5460 passed 3,9Ghz first preliminary OCCT and LinX test a few hours ago.
> 
> One problem I have, my audio (on-board Realtech) suddenly has only one functioning channel....which is really really odd. Could this be beauce of the mod or perhaps the oc?? Never in my life have I had such thing while ocing


If you did it without a proper donor BIOS (like asus p5k for example) than you missed the whole point of Patentman's method. You got very lucky that it still POSTs. Another thing is this MSI BIOS is 4MB (old UEFI type) and I think MMTOOL is not handling it properly. Just open patched BIOS in hex editor side to side with original one and you will see it got screwed. If I were you I would try replacing microcodes in hex or do patching with a program made by majden (it uses AMIMMWIN instead of MMTOOL): Link


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoganG*
> 
> Hello,
> I have an ASRock G31M-S R2.04 motherboarb with latest BIOS and E5450 SLANQ CPU with mod, the BIOS shows the CPU but Windows is not loading. It gets stuck at Loading Windows&#8230; and same if I try to reinstal it. I tried updating BIOS with the microcodes for this CPU, same thing&#8230; With my old dual core CPU everything is ok. Can you please tell me what to do? Is it possible that E5450 CPU to be bad? I bought it on EBay and I'm a little worried.
> Thank you for your time!
> Best Regards,
> Gabi


were you using the same motherboard with the install of windows your trying to boot to? if not you'll need to do a fresh install of windows. if there was a problem with the cpu the bios wouldn't even post.


----------



## Gkirmathal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> If you did it without a proper donor BIOS (like asus p5k for example) than you missed the whole point of Patentman's method. You got very lucky that it still POSTs. Another thing is this MSI BIOS is 4MB (old UEFI type) and I think MMTOOL is not handling it properly. Just open patched BIOS in hex editor side to side with original one and you will see it got screwed. If I were you I would try replacing microcodes in hex or do patching with a program made by majden (it uses AMIMMWIN instead of MMTOOL): Link


Hi, thanks for the info. Went and checked them side by side in an hex editor...weird thing: my modded version is not srewed up. It is exactly the same as the original.
I could post the bios file if you are interested?
Knew had to delete 4000 total size from the cpu table, before adding the 3 xeon microcodes which are total 4000 in size. Didn't make any in between temp safe, so maybe this is at stake of it working and ending up the correct size as the original?
I found it odd, cause I also did Patentman's method using the p5k donor and so I ended with with 2 modded bioses. One msi 1.6 and the p5k, both exactly the same in size and no weird thing 70+ cpu entries in the cpu table, like described.

Anyway, my current overclock: 411x9.5 @ 1,325v. LinX load temperatures around 71 to 73.


Looking to get 4Ghz, hopefully on not a too high vcore.

Btw, the sound issue is odd but solved. Had to rearrange the rear jack-layout in registry, to make black the main sound output. So I think the normal green was somehow screwed at disassembly/assembly.


----------



## GoganG

Hi, I have 2 HDD one SATA with Windows 7 and one IDE with Windows XP this installation was made with my motherboard, none of them will boot. I tried to reinstal Win 7 from USB the instalation won’t even start, same gets stuck at Loading Windows. With my old Dual Core CPU there is no problem. I’ll try to lower the multiplier and increasing the voltage abit.


----------



## grolla

finaly i modded the p5kc and p6n sli v2

the p6n sli v2 doesnt't work with e5450, but with e5430 have some problem when O.S. startup. maybe has some problem with power management.


----------



## GoganG

Hello,
I think I'm going crazy with this motherboard I've tried every seting in BIOS... windows instalation won't start. I took some pictures of my BIOS for you to take a look maybe there is something I'm missing...


----------



## IgoRRR

Finaly got my low power server to work











I am having some problems with OC, tried to give the CPU 1.3V and it's not working stable at 3 GHz(400x7,5 RAM:CPU ratio 1:1)...

I think that the Asus P5B is not an OC board. Any suggestions?


----------



## psyfy

hi again would you have a suggestion on vcore @ 4ghz and @4.6ghz @gagarin77


----------



## psyfy

@GoganG advanced bios page change optimized to regular,
disable boot failure guard,
virtualization tech disable,

Chipset page primary graphics adapter you have set to pci, if your using an add in gpu that should be set to pcie.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> hi again would you have a suggestion on vcore @ 4ghz and @4.6ghz @gagarin77


Hi, when overclocking every setup behaves in a different way depending on components you are using, especially cpu. Mine settings won't help you much, but feel free to try:
You have X5460 E0, right?
@4.0 something around 1,35V
@4,6 something around 1,45V or more to make it stable (possibly 1,5V or even more) WC would be a good idea.
Mine experience with few X5460 C0 let me notice that they go further on 9x multi (but your can always be different)


----------



## psyfy

@gagarin77
system is as follows

x5460 E0 cpu z reporting the voltage @ 4.008ghz 1.312vcore
fsb 422
ram at 1012.8mhz

mobo is a GA-P35C-DS3R

gpu 480gtx

ram is ocz platinum 1066 clk 7-7-7-20

given i havnt ventured that far on the cpu voltage MAYBE this is my issue getting past 4ghz stable ?????????


----------



## gagarin77

@psyfy might be a limit of your p35 mobo.
At some point you will have to do a lot more tweaking to get it stable. NB voltage for sure, GTL, PLL, VFSB and so on.


----------



## psyfy

@gagarin77 you my friend are a legend, uped the vcore to 1.465, cpuz under load reports as 1.312 or 1.328 depending on load 

but currently at 4.2 as you can see from the photo..

are you very familer with gigabyte mobos as per the option on the ddr and Nb and cpu fsb voltage increment increases, the +1 +2 +3 +4 etc and what i should do with them?

also are my temps okay?

thanks Psyfy.

Edit prime pass 8 and were up to 70c

update


going well but im scared about the temps.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> @gagarin77 you my friend are a legend, uped the vcore to 1.465, cpuz under load reports as 1.312 or 1.328 depending on load


- thats a massive Vdroop, turn on LoadLine Calibration if you have it and drop Vcore to 1.4V. If you dont have LLC or something similar you will have to do a Vmod (if you are serious about overclocking)
To be frank voltage over 1,4? V will start eating at your cpu.
Quote:


> but currently at 4.2 as you can see from the photo..
> 
> are you very familer with gigabyte mobos as per the option on the ddr and Nb and cpu fsb voltage increment increases, the +1 +2 +3 +4 etc and what i should do with them?


I'm not familiar with p35, but on p45 you can gain a lot by rising NB voltage (this is basic, later you will need to change a lot of other settings). I use something around 1,4V or more, but that depends. There are tons of OC guides over internet, but let me tell you - at high speeds it will be trial and error and it will consume a looooot of time.

Quote:


> also are my temps okay?
> 
> thanks Psyfy.
> 
> Edit prime pass 8 and were up to 70c


Your Tj max is set to 100C, than at 70C you still have 30C before reaching throttling temperature. If you had set Tjmax to 85 than you would have 55C instead. I think 15-20C more should be fine.
Just to be safe check my assumptions about those temps in Aida64 and if any signs of throttling are showing (tools-> system stability test).


----------



## psyfy

@gagarin77
my tj max is what ever core temp ships with.

also i got my voltages confused, this will do better than me speaking.











cpuz cold / no cpu load reports voltage at 1.376
under load (prime 95 and watching 1080p vid) it reports cpu voltage at 1.312

is that a more acceptable margin or should i still be thinking vmod ?


----------



## gagarin77

@psyfy If you want to get it stable consider vmod otherwise you will either be killing your cpu when idle or get BSOD in stress. You don't have LLC or something like that?


----------



## psyfy

okay this is where im at stable, dont try this at home kids im still on air but i have the largist cooler man has created almost, Stable though. will leave it like this a few weeks and add a side fan "24cm"

edit after a while still going think iv struck a solid overclock.


----------



## GoganG

@psyfy
I've disabled all and overclock mode set to auto. I'm using the onboard gpu. same problem


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IgoRRR*
> 
> Finaly got my low power server to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am having some problems with OC, tried to give the CPU 1.3V and it's not working stable at 3 GHz(400x7,5 RAM:CPU ratio 1:1)...
> I think that the Asus P5B is not an OC board. Any suggestions?


Rise NB voltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoganG*
> 
> @psyfy
> I've disabled all and overclock mode set to auto. I'm using the onboard gpu. same problem


Try underclocking it and see what happens. Rise Vcore voltage to 1,35+, Rise NB voltage, set multi to x6 and FSB to 266. Unplug 1 memory module.
Read manual, maybe you missed something... for example a fsb strap jumper


----------



## GoganG

@ gagarin77
Yesterday I've set the FSB to 200 and Vcore voltage to 1.3, NB voltage to auto, multi to x6, memory is god it runs with my old CPU.
I have a FSB jumper but it is only for 800Mhz and 1600 Mhz OC and it is set for other freq...
Later I will try rising the NB voltage too and Vcore voltage to 1,35+


----------



## gagarin77

As for memory unless your old cpu had 1333FSB this is now operating on a different ratio / strap. 2 dual channel modules are always stressing chipset much more than single one. Unplug 1 module and set remaining one to 666MHz, It is worth trying. Also fully reset BIOS with a jumper / battery.
Edit
do you also have something like this guy?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/4890#post_22940242

there are similar reports on delidded
maybe P31/ G31 is a lottery with this mod

If everything fails buy something on p35 / p45 and sell your mobo + old cpu to get money back


----------



## GoganG

I did everything you said... same. On win 7 I have the screen with "Loading Windows" and on win xp I have a black screen, there is no cursor in left corner. The second time I try to boot he even asks me to load windows in safe mod or with comand prompt or normal. If I choose normal I have the black screen, if I choose safe mode it loads until loading driver mup.... I think i installed correctly the microcodes because before I had microcode update 0 in BIOS and now it is 60f the one that installed.








I think that's me on delidded, I asked there too...
I wanted to make this PC for my girlfriend she works allot in autocad, archicad...


----------



## Buyerfind

I can't find any concrete posts/evidence that a LGA771 will work with my motherboard...do you know of any currently working?


----------



## Buyerfind

Well I just found a chart at: http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/lightbox/post/20981778/id/1700235 and would like to know if those listed are the ONLY boards this works on....


----------



## psyfy

happy to help.









and there are certainly more boards it will work with than just that list.


----------



## psyfy

https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-Xeon-E5405-support-for-ASUS-P5N-E-SLI

seems someones done it @Buyerfind


----------



## psyfy

@GoganG i understand your frustration, have you tried with an add in gpu? the onboard graphics may not be playing nice with the xeon is the only thing i can think of now.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buyerfind*
> 
> I can't find any concrete posts/evidence that a LGA771 will work with my motherboard...do you know of any currently working?


And how can we help if we don't know what motherboard you are using. Fill out your rig signature, so we don't have to search staff in your posts in other threads.
Of course there is a lot more motherboards that work with this mod. List you found is 1 year old. Current list of confirmations is here: Link
ASUS P5N-E SLI was confirmed with X5450 so very likely it will work with all Xeons 54xx series with FSB1333.


----------



## Buyerfind

COOL!! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Buyerfind

oooops.....new here...will do!


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> 
> 
> happy to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and there are certainly more boards it will work with than just that list.


nice "concrete posts"


----------



## psyfy

Trollolololololol









hey @Gagarin 6+ hours running prime


----------



## Gkirmathal

Hey guys,

After modding my MSI P45 Platinum, I'm trying to OC my X5460 and am currently stable at 3.9Ghz.
But I have real troubles getting it stable at 9.5x422 fsb.

My goal is 4Ghz, but it is really unstable and not able to run IBT.
Lowering CPU multi I can reach 422 FSB without problem, only on x9.5 it gets really unstable and I'm not really certain if I need to increase voltages and which.

Currently stable settings:
FSB: 411Mhz
Multiplier: x9.5
CPU vcore: 1.3125v
CPU GTL ref0: auto (?? only 0.xxxxxx v options, no divider option)
CPU GTL ref1: auto (?? only 0.xxxxxx v options, no divider option)
DRAM v : 2.1v
MHC v: 1.208v
MHC GTL ref: auto
VTT v: 1.21v
IHC v: 1.52v

Tested so far for 4Ghz and unstable:
FSB: 422
Multi: x9.5
CPU vcore: *1.34v*
CPU GTL ref0: auto (?? only 0.xxxxxx v options, no divider option)
CPU GTL ref1: auto (?? only 0.xxxxxx v options, no divider option)
DRAM v : 2.1v
MHC v: *1.220v*
MHC GTL ref: auto
VTT v: *1.3v*
IHC v: 1.52v

Raising vcore didn't seem to make it more stable and VTT and MHC didn't had real effect either. From what I read around forums, the two latter really do not need such high voltage for 422 fsb.

So has anyone have any ideas which may help me?









PS: been reading into GTL reference voltages but that really goes over my head, and it seems this really is only effective when getting higher then 425 fsb.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoganG*
> 
> Hello,
> I think I'm going crazy with this motherboard I've tried every seting in BIOS... windows instalation won't start. I took some pictures of my BIOS for you to take a look maybe there is something I'm missing...


make sure you don't have your sata controller set to ahci mode. that can cause this problem.


----------



## GoganG

@ried16
I allso have an IDE HDD with Win XP, same problem windows and windows setup won't load


----------



## GoganG

I did a google search and find pics of someone else with the same MB who made this mod and noticed Vcore 1.032V min and 1,112V max , but I can not change Vcore from BIOS, mine is set to 1.232V. I wonder if this is the cause why windows won't load? But CPU temp seems ok ?!?!?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gkirmathal*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> After modding my MSI P45 Platinum, I'm trying to OC my X5460 and am currently stable at 3.9Ghz.
> But I have real troubles getting it stable at 9.5x422 fsb.
> 
> My goal is 4Ghz, but it is really unstable and not able to run IBT.
> Lowering CPU multi I can reach 422 FSB without problem, only on x9.5 it gets really unstable and I'm not really certain if I need to increase voltages and which.
> 
> Currently stable settings:
> FSB: 411Mhz
> Multiplier: x9.5
> CPU vcore: 1.3125v
> CPU GTL ref0: auto (?? only 0.xxxxxx v options, no divider option)
> CPU GTL ref1: auto (?? only 0.xxxxxx v options, no divider option)
> DRAM v : 2.1v
> MHC v: 1.208v
> MHC GTL ref: auto
> VTT v: 1.21v
> IHC v: 1.52v
> 
> Tested so far for 4Ghz and unstable:
> FSB: 422
> Multi: x9.5
> CPU vcore: *1.34v*
> CPU GTL ref0: auto (?? only 0.xxxxxx v options, no divider option)
> CPU GTL ref1: auto (?? only 0.xxxxxx v options, no divider option)
> DRAM v : 2.1v
> MHC v: *1.220v*
> MHC GTL ref: auto
> VTT v: *1.3v*
> IHC v: 1.52v
> 
> Raising vcore didn't seem to make it more stable and VTT and MHC didn't had real effect either. From what I read around forums, the two latter really do not need such high voltage for 422 fsb.
> 
> So has anyone have any ideas which may help me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: been reading into GTL reference voltages but that really goes over my head, and it seems this really is only effective when getting higher then 425 fsb.


Your NB voltage seems way too low. It should be around 1,35-1,4V. What is your Vcore that cpu-z reports when you make a stress test? Maybe you have a big Vdroop and didn't noticed. This can cause your instability. You don't need the rest of the settings unless you want to take it over ~4,4GHz.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Your NB voltage seems way too low. It should be around 1,35-1,4V. What is your Vcore that cpu-z reports when you make a stress test? Maybe you have a big Vdroop and didn't noticed. This can cause your instability. You don't need the rest of the settings unless you want to take it over ~4,4GHz.


Well I don't think 1.35v-1.4v is necessary, but it all depends more on the mobo than on the chipset...

From my experience ASUS tend to like more volts, while Gigabyte can do with less, not sure about MSI thought...

For example EP45-UD3P and similiar Gigabyte mobos can do 500FSB+ with 1.34-1.36v.
So yeah, 1.22v might be certainly too little, but if it boots, it usually means that it doesn't need THAT much extra juice to be stable. I would try 1.28v first and go up from there if necessary.


----------



## IgoRRR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Rise NB voltage


What is the default Voltage on a P965 chipset on a Asus P5B. Can't find the info anywhere...

How high is it safe to go with the voltage?

thnx


----------



## gagarin77

@IgoRRR Just start with lowest option available and make your way up until it gets stable. As for P965 - google p965 overclocking


----------



## radud5

Difference between LGA771 and LGA775 in attachment.

IntelLGA.xlsx 83k .xlsx file


IntelCore2E8000Datashet.pdf 1607k .pdf file


IntelXeonE5400Datashet.pdf 3043k .pdf file


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofru*
> 
> I've tested OC of Xeon 5110 on only GoodRAM 2x2GB 800Mhz (Micron chips) ram kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> Is unstable on this freq, probably cpu or memory need more voltage.
> Even Paint has been confused.


what system/computer is that? it wouldn't be a dell by any chance is it?


----------



## Gkirmathal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Your NB voltage seems way too low. It should be around 1,35-1,4V. What is your Vcore that cpu-z reports when you make a stress test? Maybe you have a big Vdroop and didn't noticed. This can cause your instability. You don't need the rest of the settings unless you want to take it over ~4,4GHz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Well I don't think 1.35v-1.4v is necessary, but it all depends more on the mobo than on the chipset...
> 
> So yeah, 1.22v might be certainly too little, but if it boots, it usually means that it doesn't need THAT much extra juice to be stable. I would try 1.28v first and go up from there if necessary.


I haven't yet again attempted 4Ghz, but decided to first search the minimum stable vcore for my current 3,9Ghz. Because I think the 1.31 was still slightly high for my E0 at the speed.

@Gargarin77: you are correct that I might have set a too low NB voltage. Also read on several forums: because I have 4x ram installed (2x4gb and 2x 2gb, both CL4) and a HD5770 oced crossfire setup, that I really indeed need a min around 1.25>1.3v to begin with. So increased the NB voltage to 1.25 and to be sure the vTT to 1.24.
With this I can lower the core voltage to 1.30 and it is stable in IBT and P95 blend test so far. Vdroop is around 0.022, don' t know if that is a lot or not.

With this as base I can begin testing the fsb in 2 mhz increment to see when it fails at current voltages....but:

*One nagging issue I might be getting into*: my PSU is a Tagan 530W of at least 5-6 years old. Which ran a 3,8>3,9Ghz E8400 for around 4 years.
Used this tool: http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

My guesstimated power consumption with the X5460 @3,9Ghz is close to 480 watt under load and I think with the age of my PSU it might be already running at its limits....
Do you guys shared this assumption??


----------



## psyfy

you could test your power assumption yourself if you have a spare psu use it to power the hd and dvd drive, and or gpu, and see if your oc headroom increases.


----------



## Gkirmathal

That's the problem....I sold an old spare 700w modular 6 months ago as I didn't intent to mod my s775, but to buy a new system....but I changed my mind about that, so now I have a tiny wee bit of a problem


----------



## psyfy

do you have an external hd caddy you could just use for power? that would free up about 60watts on the 12v rails


----------



## xrg9101

you could use two psu'2 to take the load of one just join the green cable of the 20/24 pin plug


----------



## xrg9101

I have a lot of trouble with ASUS pro and running ahci I always have to put in compatible mode not enhanced mode to get to boot anything


----------



## yoelguy

Hi, im having bosd issues after adding microcodes .need help.


----------



## Gkirmathal

@Gagarin77 and Psyfy

Firstly, thanks for the help you are giving btw.

I do no know if the issues are PSU related. But I'm having serious issues getting it any where near boot/desktop stable at 422 fsb x9.5
Windows boots with these settings, but constant BSODs just after desktop comes up, or after an IBT run with the following codes: 0x3B (cvore), 0x0A (vTT), 0x7E (have a list of their meanings))

My base OC, IBT and prime95 stable :

FSB: 411 x 9.5
vCore: 1.3025v
MHC: 1.304v (increasing it made it stable at the above vCore)
vTT: 1.25v
vRam: 2.1v (4-4-4-12-7tRD)
For testing loosened ram timings to 5-5-5-15.

The following settings all had serious stability problems.
Process step by step:

FSB increased 422 x 9.5 (hard pc reboot on windows boot)
vCore increased to: 1.31> 1.33v (last one boots to login screen, but hard pc reboot and BSOD 0x3B)
MHC increased to: 1.34v (boots to desktop but hard reboot or BSOD 3B after several seconds)
CPU Amp: increased to: 800mV (boots to desktop without hard reboots no BSODs)
Now desktop stable no resets.
IBT: BSOD after IBT test completion: 0x0A
vTT increased to: 1.3v
IBT: BSOD after IBT test completion: 0x3B
increase CPU&MHC skew to: 100ps
IBT: still BSODs after IBT completion : 0x3B
vCore increased to: 1.34
After this I increased vCore to 1.34, but the hard reboots on login and ~30sec into desktop came back.
Do I really need to push the vCore to 1.35 or beyond?

I am at a loss as how to continue and pushing the voltages makes me a bit uneasy to be honest. What can make it stable??

Any thoughts?

edits: typo's etc


----------



## Kaboomzer

Hey guys,

New to the forum but been lurking around for quite some time.

Anyway my E5450 SLBBM just arrived and i wanna install it this weekend but i m having hard time finding the correct modded bios for my mobo.

It is the Asus P5K .
I have flashed the latest bios but i suck at modding and know that if i try to mod it myself i ll fail badly.

So if anyone is kind enough to do it for me , or have a link with working one i d appreciate it.

Thanx in advance.


----------



## Sliden

OK Kaboomzer

P5K Bios Mod >>> http://d-h.st/mOk


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kaboomzer

Thank you very much mate









Appreciate it


----------



## gagarin77

@Gkirmathal what VCore you get in BIOS and in CPU-Z when idle and in Prime95?


----------



## Gkirmathal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @Gkirmathal what VCore you get in BIOS and in CPU-Z when idle and in Prime95?


At my current oc of 3,9Ghz, bios vcore = 1.3025, bios reading = 1.304 > 1.296.
Idle cpu-z reading = 1.312 > 1.296
Prime95 cpu-z reading = 1.304 > 1.288

Btw just had an spontaneous non-bsod reboot (odd) at my 'stable setting'.
Increase vcore up one notch to 1.31?

At 4Ghz I hadn't had time to see the voltages/vroop due to all the reboots and bsods unfortunately.

edit: cupu-z idle reading incorrect/typo.


----------



## SmOgER

You can try upping the vcore a notch, but don't just assume that it's stable after that...
It could be RAM/motherboard causing instability in which case vcore would help very little if at all.

As for 4Ghz, every chip differs but I would say don't let it go below 1.3v under load, then fine-tune it from there.

PS. I assume you have E0 stepping.


----------



## Gkirmathal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> You can try upping the vcore a notch, but don't just assume that it's stable after that...
> It could be RAM/motherboard causing instability in which case vcore would help very little if at all.
> 
> As for 4Ghz, every chip differs but I would say don't let it go below 1.3v under load, then fine-tune it from there.
> 
> PS. I assume you have E0 stepping.


Yes Sm0gER that is correct, I have an E0.

That it's not stable, even at 3,9, was rather evident of the hard reboot I had 20 min ago. Irony.
Really have to run p95 for 8+ hours, if I have the time.

As for not going under the 1.3v on load, would this also apply for my current 3,9Ghz, or in general as rule of thumb??


----------



## SmOgER

I suspect your problem is with the motherboard voltages or RAM settings... A quick way to make sure would be to try @3.9Ghz 1.36-1.4v vcore. If that doesn't stop the reboots, then obviously vcore is not the problem.

PS. 1.3v or close to that should be sufficient for 4Ghz (for 3.9Ghz it's obviously less), but you may have unlucky or degraded chip, so no guarantees, that's just an orientational point.


----------



## Gkirmathal

Ram was always fine. Had it running for one+ year @ 450fsb 1:1 (Geil/Teamgroup 4-4-5-12) (with my old E8400).

On the voltages...could this perhaps be due to a PSU issue??

I ask because my PSU is a 6 years old Tagan 530w U15, its also powering a HD5770 crossfire setup as well. Never had problems with my E8400 oc

Could the PSU be running at its max with the X5460 and causing voltage instabilities under load at 4Ghz?? (under load I do hear coil whine coming out of the unit)

Ps, I don't have a spare PSU which I can test things with.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gkirmathal*
> 
> At my current oc of 3,9Ghz, bios vcore = 1.3025, bios reading = 1.304 > 1.296.
> Idle cpu-z reading = 1.312 > 1.296
> Prime95 cpu-z reading = 1.304 > 1.288
> 
> Btw just had an spontaneous non-bsod reboot (odd) at my 'stable setting'.
> Increase vcore up one notch to 1.31?
> 
> At 4Ghz I hadn't had time to see the voltages/vroop due to all the reboots and bsods unfortunately.
> 
> edit: cupu-z idle reading incorrect/typo.


This is quite good, you have only small Vdroop.
Do as Smoger suggested - set VCore between 1,35 - 1,4V to "make sure" CPU isn't causing this problem.
Also try VCore ~1,375V, NB 1,4V and leave all the rest on Auto (there is too many variables in settings)

On the other topic your PSU may be close to its limit with OC and 2 GPUs.
http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/radeon-hd-5770-review,11.html

We can't be sure 100% unless you measure your consumption, but in this article they had 425W peek. This would be safe if your PSU was brand new, but it isn't. I had a Modecom Feel 300W (a really budget PSU) that was running for about 8 years. At the end it became obvious it lost its power. It could power up my PC but first I had to unplug one HDD to get ~20W less drain. One month later even this wouldn't help. As time goes by capacitors are drying and can't hold their parameters. I would consider replacing PSU.
But for your stability issues PSU shouldn't be problem when there is no 3D applications running. They measured only 250W idle so without stressing gpus you should be at about 350W. You can always take out one of your Radeons and see if there is an improvement in stability.


----------



## stiv1982

please help with updating CPU microcodes

my motherboard is with AWARD BIOS - Gigabyte 965-DS3 rev.3.3.

I downloaded new BIOS, renamed it to BIOS.BIN and copied to c:\BIOS where I also extracted 3 files ( lga771_microcodes.zip, CBROM195.zip, intelmicrocodelist_v04a.zip)

then I entered CMD and made NCPUCODE.BIN

after that I tried to "Extract the existing cpucodes from the BIOS image"

with this order:

cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN

CMD dosn't do it. it stays like on this picture



what is happening and what am I doing wrong, or shoul do to make it work


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stiv1982*
> 
> please help with updating CPU microcodes
> 
> my motherboard is with AWARD BIOS - Gigabyte 965-DS3 rev.3.3.
> 
> I downloaded new BIOS, renamed it to BIOS.BIN and copied to c:\BIOS where I also extracted 3 files ( lga771_microcodes.zip, CBROM195.zip, intelmicrocodelist_v04a.zip)
> 
> then I entered CMD and made NCPUCODE.BIN
> 
> after that I tried to "Extract the existing cpucodes from the BIOS image"
> 
> with this order:
> 
> cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN
> 
> CMD dosn't do it. it stays like on this picture
> 
> 
> 
> what is happening and what am I doing wrong, or shoul do to make it work


And you didn't extracted BIOS from EXE archive








Maybe first learn a thing or two about computers and programs


----------



## vulcan4d

I'm seeing a strange result on a Asus P5K-VM G33 chipset motherboard affecting the Aida64 "memory stress test" above 400mhz FSB, however memtest86 has no problems at all.

Tested Cpus:
E5440 - above 400mhz fsb aida64 memory fails, memtest86 succeeds up to 450mhz fsb
L5420 - same result
Q6600 - both aida64 & memtest86 succeed up to 450mhz

Sounds like this board is having problems with the Xeon chips. I have two of these motherboards and same result. I also tested it on a Foxconn G45M-s motherboard and it works fine up to 415mhz fsb which is the motherboards max bootable speed.

Any suggestions?


----------



## GoganG

Hello guys,
I had enough with this ASRock G31M-S P2.0 motherboard I tried every setting possible in BIOS. I even tried another motherboard like mine with another PSU same problem. This motherboard isn't compatible with this mod... I want to buy a new MB, what do you recommand? (low budget please)


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoganG*
> 
> Hello guys,
> I had enough with this ASRock G31M-S P2.0 motherboard I tried every setting possible in BIOS. I even tried another motherboard like mine with another PSU same problem. This motherboard isn't compatible with this mod... I want to buy a new MB, what do you recommand? (low budget please)


If you have low budget, than you should buy Asus / Gigabyte on P35 like Asus P5K. But better choice is something on P45 and when everything is working sell your Asrock to get money back.
There is plenty of Gigabyte's P45 models and they are usually cheaper than Asus motherboards.
GIGABYTE GA-EP45-DS3P
GIGABYTE GA-EP45-DS4
GIGABYTE GA-EP45-DS4P
GIGABYTE GA-EP45-DS5
GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3P
GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3R


----------



## GoganG

One more question regarding my ASRock. On the CPU support list there is "Core 2 Quad Q9650 (E0)" but no C0, my E5450 stepping is C0 would this be the source of my troubles? On that list there are CPU's with both steppings E0 and C0 for example "Core 2 Quad Q9550 (C1, E0, C0)... Could windows won't load because of this?

@gagarin77

Thank you, If there is nothing I can do with my MB I will buy Asus P5K... P45's price is double


----------



## Gkirmathal

@Gargarin77 and Smoger,

Thanks for the input and advice!
I'll give it a go on those higher advices setting asap and report back.

As I also want a 24/7 setup, I firstly wanted to check if my current 'stable' 3,9Ghz oc was really stable.
Indeed, the cpu needed more vcore, to 1.32v. Now the vcore doesn't drop below 1.3v in prime and blend test doesn't consistently fail on core 2.

I'll report back what it does on 1.35>1.4 vcore.


----------



## Zozoman50

I want to extract file 'ROM' from a AMI bios exe but can not find where to download amiucp 1.04 ,or another version .
Can anyone put me a link,please ?


----------



## Miroslav

Hi guys.
Just to mention, love the thread although I did not read it all (amazing 500 pages)








So, here is the thing. Want to put E5450 Xeon but I am still not sure should I buy it.
My config is:
Core2Duo E6600 @ 2.4
4 GB Kingston HiperX @800
R9 270x
ATA 80GB Hdd and 160 SATA HDD for storage, SSD 64GB for OS.
530W BeQuiet PSU 35A and I am happy with it.
But here comes problem, I have GA-965p-DS4 (rev 2.0). Officially it do not support FSB 1333, officially it supports only 1066.
So...is it possible to mount Xeon E5450 on this motherboard and just a thing, I am NOT planing on overclocking anything. Just want to swap my old CPU dual for quad.

Once again, amazing thread and looking forward to hear from all of you.


----------



## Reboant

Miroslav I'm no expert but if your mb can support an E8500 and the QX9650 I don't see why it won't support a E5450.

A list of supported cpus for you board:
http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=2423


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miroslav*
> 
> Hi guys.
> Just to mention, love the thread although I did not read it all (amazing 500 pages)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, here is the thing. Want to put E5450 Xeon but I am still not sure should I buy it.
> My config is:
> Core2Duo E6600 @ 2.4
> 4 GB Kingston HiperX @800
> R9 270x
> ATA 80GB Hdd and 160 SATA HDD for storage, SSD 64GB for OS.
> 530W BeQuiet PSU 35A and I am happy with it.
> But here comes problem, I have GA-965p-DS4 (rev 2.0). Officially it do not support FSB 1333, officially it supports only 1066.
> So...is it possible to mount Xeon E5450 on this motherboard and just a thing, I am NOT planing on overclocking anything. Just want to swap my old CPU dual for quad.
> 
> Once again, amazing thread and looking forward to hear from all of you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reboant*
> 
> Miroslav I'm no expert but if your mb can support an E8500 and the QX9650 I don't see why it won't support a E5450.
> 
> A list of supported cpus for you board:
> http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=2423


This is strange. Look at CPU support list and you will notice it has some support, but only for C0 stepping. Now check rev 3.3 motherboard - it has Beta support for all steppings and it uses exact same BIOS. But the funniest part is there are reports of E0 Xeons working on rev. 1.0: here
Miroslav, if I were you I would try E5450 C0, but you will have to overclock FSB to 1333 to run at stock frequency.
This is modification so you can't be 100% sure unless you try it.


----------



## HMBR

the board I had running an e5420 just died, it was running fine and stock, I was loading a game (with the IGP, loading screen, low power usage) and it just crashed, after reboot it simply doesn't work anymore, I tried a few CPUs and many other things (bios resets, different everything) it's just, dead, it's difficult for me to know if it's related to the mod, but now I'm worried about using the mod on the board I got as a replacement, anyone had any problems with lower quality stickers going bad after a while?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HMBR*
> 
> the board I had running an e5420 just died, it was running fine and stock, I was loading a game (with the IGP, loading screen, low power usage) and it just crashed, after reboot it simply doesn't work anymore, I tried a few CPUs and many other things (bios resets, different everything) it's just, dead, it's difficult for me to know if it's related to the mod, but now I'm worried about using the mod on the board I got as a replacement, anyone had any problems with lower quality stickers going bad after a while?


how long have you had it?


----------



## valladolid

I have the same MB and xeon e-5450 like you.
one question for you.
have you tried ddr3 1600 double side on asrock g41c-gs, what cooler and psu have yoy got?
thank, sorry for my english


----------



## Miroslav

So, you guys think it will work?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miroslav*
> 
> So, you guys think it will work?


Go for it. You can always sell your mobo + cpu and buy some cheap mobo that is already confirmed like Asus P5K or Gigabyte on P35. or just resell your Xeon. Either way you won't lose money.


----------



## Miroslav

I decided I will get E5450 but, can someone help me with my BIOS? I do not want to mess it up








Anything you need just tell me and I will send it to you.


----------



## Porshe

Hi! I have decided to update my second computer which has lga 775 socket processor.
Theres no much money available for this process so i am here asking for your help.
I've look this processor: Intel Xeon E5430 Quad Core 2.66Ghz 12MB Cache CPU SLANU
My motherboard is asus p5q. http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5Q/
Does anyone here have previous experience of 771 socket xeon processors in P45 chipset mobo and exactly model Asus P5Q of it?

Ok i have now done some reading. *Correct me if some of next is wrong*: P5Q supports xeon processors with custom bios. I just simply need to add all the cpucodes/microcodes listed in post 2 to newest bios for Asus P5Q and flash it to my mb. After that modify my MB cpu socket by removing the 2 quides. Then add the sticker to xeon which changes the 2 pins. Start system and enjoy


----------



## cdoublejj

has any one got X38 or X48 working yet?


----------



## ClintE

Porshe -

Many modded BIOS's here, including P5Q:

http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/


----------



## Bonjovi

Hello guys

I have E5450 (EO) and P5Q3-DELUX MB.

and i need to know this situation if make deactivated procesor self defens?
i mean high temperatureprocesor restart deffens.

some one tested? when you make 771 to 775 self deffens is activated?


----------



## Porshe

Thank you ClintE! I found customised bios for my p5q which supports allmost every xeon there is.

*Now i only need to modify my mb cpu socket and buy the cpu + sticker which changes the pin order*? ( + flash the bios off course )

I've looked E5430 from ebay and there seems to be 2 differents steppings / codings which are *SLBBK* and *SLANU*. Whats the difference and which one is better?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> Hello guys
> 
> I have E5450 (EO) and P5Q3-DELUX MB.
> 
> and i need to know this situation if make deactivated procesor self defens?
> i mean high temperatureprocesor restart deffens.
> 
> some one tested? when you make 771 to 775 self deffens is activated?


Yes, thermal management works. For your CPU throttling starts at Tj max = 85C and at above 100C THERMTRIP# will activate and perform emergency shut down. So over 85C you will not have any efficiency increase, that is if you have Thermal management / protection enabled in BIOS (but you can turn it off). There is also a possibility that your mobo reads temperatures incorrectly, because onboard chip has wrong Tj max setting. For example it can have 100C instead of mentioned 85 and in this case it will report temperatures 15C higher than it should.


----------



## Bonjovi

yea yea i know about tjmax problem. no bios dont have that problem its thinking good my cpu tjmax is 85. in aida64 is 85 2 but in core temp its 100. so i know if in core temp temeprature is something $$$ real temperature is $$$-15.

and i didnt truned off TEMPRIP so its willbe autoamatical actived yes? and my cpu will shut down at real 100c not on 85 yes? and 3st question what about burn? when its can be burn? on what temperature you know?


----------



## heyphred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stiv1982*
> 
> please help with updating CPU microcodes
> 
> my motherboard is with AWARD BIOS - Gigabyte 965-DS3 rev.3.3.
> 
> I downloaded new BIOS, renamed it to BIOS.BIN and copied to c:\BIOS where I also extracted 3 files ( lga771_microcodes.zip, CBROM195.zip, intelmicrocodelist_v04a.zip)
> 
> then I entered CMD and made NCPUCODE.BIN
> 
> after that I tried to "Extract the existing cpucodes from the BIOS image"
> 
> with this order:
> 
> cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN
> 
> CMD dosn't do it. it stays like on this picture
> 
> 
> 
> what is happening and what am I doing wrong, or shoul do to make it work


Did you start the command prompt with Administrator privileges?

From what I can see, that may be the only thing that is different from what worked for me.


----------



## Zozoman50

E5462 and asus maximus 2 formula I will have any problems ?
(on a ASROCK p45xe which supports FSB 2000 was not stable pc suddenly restart i had to reduce the FSB at 1333)


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zozoman50*
> 
> E5462 and asus maximus 2 formula I will have any problems ?
> (on a ASROCK p45xe which supports FSB 2000 was not stable pc suddenly restart i had to reduce the FSB at 1333)


I personally know one guy who had problems with X5482 (another Xeon FSB 1600) on asus maximus 2 formula - it was unstable. Stay out of FSB 1600 Xeons.


----------



## Zozoman50

Does anyone what jack is ?
It is a quadro fx 3800 video card . I think it is an HDMI.

Image302.jpg 886k .jpg file


----------



## FireHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zozoman50*
> 
> Does anyone what jack is ?
> It is a quadro fx 3800 video card . I think it is an HDMI.
> 
> Image302.jpg 886k .jpg file


I Think this is not the properly thread for this question, but this is a DisplayPort Connector!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort


----------



## scoobaspeaz

Does anyone know if cpu microcode is available for this motherboard?

http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon3000/3210/X7SB4.cfm

Bios info:

BIOS Information
Vendor: Phoenix Technologies LTD
Version: 2.0a
Release Date: 09/14/2011
Address: 0xE43A0
Runtime Size: 113760 bytes
ROM Size: 2048 kB


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scoobaspeaz*
> 
> Does anyone know if cpu microcode is available for this motherboard?
> 
> http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon3000/3210/X7SB4.cfm
> 
> Bios info:
> 
> BIOS Information
> Vendor: Phoenix Technologies LTD
> Version: 2.0a
> Release Date: 09/14/2011
> Address: 0xE43A0
> Runtime Size: 113760 bytes
> ROM Size: 2048 kB


It may work, or it may not - it's 50/50. Non standard Award - Phoenix BIOS in BIN format and cbrom 1.95 can't handle it, but intelmicrocodelist.exe displays list of cpus correctly which means you can hex-edit them. The real question is if it can be flashed without having to correct BIOS checksum. In another words you won't know unless you try.


----------



## heyphred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zozoman50*
> 
> Does anyone what jack is ?
> It is a quadro fx 3800 video card . I think it is an HDMI.
> 
> Image302.jpg 886k .jpg file


I'm going with Display port.

They often came standard with a dual link DVI and 2 display ports

Link for reference --> http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_quadro_fx_3800_us.html


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyphred*
> 
> I'm going with Display port.
> 
> They often came standard with a dual link DVI and 2 display ports
> 
> Link for reference --> http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_quadro_fx_3800_us.html


yeah, definitely display port:
http://www.konecable.com/images/displayport.png


----------



## omega1988

hello everyone!

will this work on this motherboard http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5QC/specifications/

i got now with :
CPU - E8500
2x4 DDR3 1333hz
SSD kingston 120gb
lattest bios
nvidia gforce 9500gt 1gb

also what chip will and what is the best to buy ?
i'm thinking about X5450 , E5450 , X5460

thenks


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> hello everyone!
> 
> will this work on this motherboard http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5QC/specifications/
> 
> i got now with :
> CPU - E8500
> 2x4 DDR3 1333hz
> SSD kingston 120gb
> lattest bios
> nvidia gforce 9500gt 1gb
> 
> also what chip will and what is the best to buy ?
> i'm thinking about X5450 , E5450 , X5460
> 
> thenks


Yes, this mobo should be fine and the same goes for Xeons you mentioned. Choosing CPU is entirely up to you and your budget. There is very slight power consumption difference between X and E series at stock frequency, but it gets bigger when overclocking ("E" prefix consumes less). Processing speed is about the same. If you plan on overclocking E0 steppings usually can go higher than C0 and with lower voltage.


----------



## omega1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Yes, this mobo should be fine and the same goes for Xeons you mentioned. Choosing CPU is entirely up to you and your budget. There is very slight power consumption difference between X and E series at stock frequency, but it gets bigger when overclocking ("E" prefix consumes less). Processing speed is about the same. If you plan on overclocking E0 steppings usually can go higher than C0 and with lower voltage.


i got new favorits =) X5470 and E5472

it's strange on CPUBOSS when comparing it tells the oposit . http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Xeon-X5470-vs-Intel-Xeon-E5472

Significantly better overclocked clock speed (Air) 4.54 GHz vs 3.5 GHz Around 30% better overclocked clock speed (Air)

and i alittle afraid that in the official websit of asus it is said that the last CPU it support is Q9650 that is 3.0hz


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> i got new favorits =) X5470 and E5472
> 
> it's strange on CPUBOSS when comparing it tells the oposit . http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Xeon-X5470-vs-Intel-Xeon-E5472
> 
> Significantly better overclocked clock speed (Air) 4.54 GHz vs 3.5 GHz Around 30% better overclocked clock speed (Air)
> 
> and i alittle afraid that in the official websit of asus it is said that the last CPU it support is Q9650 that is 3.0hz


Go for X5470 if you have the money - this is the best 771 model. E5472 has FSB 1600 to compensate for low multiplier - this makes it even less attractive than E5440 (not to mention problems with FSB 1600 Xeons).
If I remember correctly one of this thread users @SmOgER had exact same mobo - P5QC and he switched to Gigabyte because of RAM stability issues when overclocking. You can ask him for details.


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> I personally know one guy who had problems with X5482 (another Xeon FSB 1600) on asus maximus 2 formula - it was unstable. Stay out of FSB 1600 Xeons.


agree +1
1600 FSB is bad on stock im not talking about OC its so bad for system. i had E5472 and on stop i couldnt play BF4 the ram was hot so much and i coulndt overclock it 3.0 to 3.2. the problem was not system overclock.
just i give that procesor 1.4v and on 3.2 mhze when switching destop applications was crashed and other ****s.,

i have E5450 EO stepping and its best XEON 771 CPU ever







3.9 with 1.22 vltage not any faking crashing and ram hot problem







system ideal worcking. looking for new Cooler for 4.5









i have P5Q3-DELUX its chipset is ice







no more than 35c i had ram 2000MHz







so for X48 that 1600 fsb will be more problem than for P45


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Go for X5470 if you have the money - this is the best 771 model. E5472 has FSB 1600 to compensate for low multiplier - this makes it even less attractive than E5440 (not to mention problems with FSB 1600 Xeons).
> If I remember correctly one of this thread users @SmOgER had exact same mobo - P5QC and he switched to Gigabyte because of RAM stability issues when overclocking. You can ask him for details.


yes its best cpu for 771 if you are profesional overclocker

but if you are not proffesional







that cpu will give you the problems
#1 so hot it is and if you have X48 chipset you wil ltake 2 big problem #1 X48 chipset Hot problem you will need water system. and #2 procesor need 120w its will be so hot. for that you will need good cooling system 2.

because tjcase its have low 2 63c

and that CPU is for an high EXTREM OC.

for normal overclock i reccomend E5450 EO stepping. for 4.3 maybe 4.5 its good cpu

+ this is 2014 y., you dont need 2x 16x pcie slot. and era o X48 chipsets is over. now P45 chipset is the best ! P5Q3-DELUX best 775 motherbord for now a day


----------



## omega1988

i'm not a profesional overclocker , i just started







i think my motherboard is P45 from what is descripted here http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5QC/specifications/

i got a Arctic Freezer 13


----------



## AgentCooper

Can somebody help me to ad microcode from Abit AB 9 ? P 965 cipset and Phoenix-Award BIOS.
I have one beta bios from abit (23) to support Wolfdale cpu ' s E8200 & E 8400 45 nano 1333 FSB.
I allredy waithing from L5430 SLBBQ adn i don' t know to make update. If somebody can help-me please

M516A_23.zip 426k .zip file


jpg.jpg 119k .jpg file


----------



## majden

M516A_23_mod.ZIP 436k .ZIP file


----------



## AgentCooper

ThankYou when I receive the CPU I will post a cpu-z with rezults.
Allredy flash with modded bios and its good , Thanks! I hope CPU come soon


----------



## wickermanx

Hi can you post me microcode for 5130 ? thanks I have an ga-eg31mf-s2 rev 1 G31 , on my second pc works E5450 fine

http://www.jpeg.cz/images/2014/08/06/j5C6v.jpg


----------



## wickermanx

or can you mod my bios with microcodes for E5130 and E5420 ? with the ami bios it is easy but award ... here is my bios F4 official and F5b beta

EG31MFS2F5b.zip 412k .zip file


EG31MFS2-F4.zip 422k .zip file


i have no idea waht is new in the beta bios, realy thanks for help


----------



## majden

EG31MFS2-F4_mod.ZIP 434k .ZIP file


EG31MFS2F5b_mod.zip 424k .zip file

microcodes for cpuid 06F6h were added


----------



## SmOgER

How much do you guys see power draw (digital) on Gigabyte P45 boards with vcore above 1.3v?

Mine is really close to 200W when running prime95 and for some reason on the first look it seems to be running hotter than with my old ASUS board as well which reported ~130W with same volts.


----------



## wickermanx

thanks, but the board is damaged 1 pin in socket is missing, I was buy this board yesterday







luck only for 10€


----------



## gagarin77

@SmOgER

Two weeks ago I have measured draw on my whole rig with a multimeter. I was reading current values and I know there are faults (current is drawn in impulses) in this methodology but it is good for reference. Presented values are average. I don't know value of phase shift of my PSU so I left it in VA. You can assume worst case scenario cos (phi) = 1 and directly convert it to Watts.
CPU 1,4V @ 4GHz; NB 1,4V. DDR3 1,7V; Prime95 Small FFT

E5450 C0 9x445 - 240VA
X5450 E0 9x445 - 280VA+ (cut off because of throttling)
X5470 E0 9x445 - 304VA++ (very fast going into throttling, insufficient cooling)
X5470 E0 10x400 - 302VA++ (fast going into throttling, insufficient cooling)

CPU 1,35V @ 4GHz
E5450 C0 - unstable
X5450 E0 9x445 - 250VA
X5470 E0 9x445 - 278VA+ (cut off because of throttling)
X5470 E0 10x400 - 276VA+ (cut off because of throttling)


----------



## SmOgER

You see that's what I'am not digging...
How on earth X5470 with the same OC could draw more power than X5450... Aren't they physically the same CPUs which were only locked to different multipliers when packaging? Theoretically you could unlock X5450 to X5470 or unlock the multiplier altogether if you had the source code of your BIOS (yes, BIOS has all the control over your CPU but the programmers aren't giving us those settings for obvious legal reasons)

I've got a X5470 recently myself, I didn't have much free time these days to play with it more, but I was very disappointed with the temps after a quick test. I will try to get 4.275Ghz stable for 24/7, but even with this it won't be very easy to pass the small-ffts without throttling.


----------



## ClintE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> yes its best cpu for 771 if you are profesional overclocker
> 
> but if you are not proffesional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that cpu will give you the problems
> #1 so hot it is and if you have X48 chipset you wil ltake 2 big problem #1 X48 chipset Hot problem you will need water system. and #2 procesor need 120w its will be so hot. for that you will need good cooling system 2.
> 
> because tjcase its have low 2 63c
> 
> and that CPU is for an high EXTREM OC.
> 
> for normal overclock i reccomend E5450 EO stepping. for 4.3 maybe 4.5 its good cpu
> 
> + this is 2014 y., you dont need 2x 16x pcie slot. and era o X48 chipsets is over. now P45 chipset is the best ! P5Q3-DELUX best 775 motherbord for now a day


I have an Asus P5Q-E (P45 chipset) with X5470 and it runs extremely cool with the Noctua NH-C14 running 2 fan setup (very quiet). Even using IBT it never gets above 65C or so at 4GHz (seems to be the sweet spot for the memory I'm currently using).

I know very little about overclocking Intel chips...


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> You see that's what I'am not digging...
> How on earth X5470 with the same OC could draw more power than X5450... Aren't they physically the same CPUs which were only locked to different multipliers when packaging? Theoretically you could unlock X5450 to X5470 or unlock the multiplier altogether if you had the source code of your BIOS (yes, BIOS has all the control over your CPU but the programmers aren't giving us those settings for obvious legal reasons)
> 
> I've got a X5470 recently myself, I didn't have much free time these days to play with it more, but I was very disappointed with the temps after a quick test. I will try to get 4.275Ghz stable for 24/7, but even with this it won't be very easy to pass the small-ffts without throttling.


I thought so myself, but here is definite proof we were wrong. Don't forget there is also "L" series which runs on much lower voltages than E and X. There must be some kind of difference in those dies. Also if I remember correctly intel was releasing fastest models with months of intervals. It wouldn't make sense if they could make the fastest model from the start.


----------



## Ed Kushnarev

I have an Asus p5q-e motherboard and Xeon X5460. Every time I turn on the pc appears the message: "to unleash this cpu full power please perform bios update process" . Can anyone add the microcodes to modify the bios??
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5Q-E/P5Q-E-ASUS-2101.zip


----------



## majden

You can search for your MB mod_bios here


----------



## gnubert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickermanx*
> 
> thanks, but the board is damaged 1 pin in socket is missing, I was buy this board yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luck only for 10€


Board may be ok. Many socket pins are for VCore or electrical Ground. So 1 bad pin may not be a problem. Intel Data sheet s775 pin diagrams are online.
Had good luck buying damaged cpu socket boards (carefully moved bent pins & got 3 of 4 working).


----------



## wickermanx

it is missing pin D20# not for VCore









core2.gif 93k .gif file


----------



## gnubert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickermanx*
> 
> it is missing pin D20# not for VCore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core2.gif 93k .gif file


Oh, bad luck then.
Fixed one bad s775 socket by dropping in a loose pin taken from a broken board. Always have a cpu in the socket or the new pin falls out. Original pin had lost the tip, but the rest of the pin was there.


----------



## rewease

@gagarin77

The simplest model would be to think of the cpu as a resistor following ohms law. You have dies which have a lower or higher internal resistance. Your x5470 obviously has a lower resistance than the E5450 so at the same voltage you get a higher current and consequently a higher wattage.
This internal resistance is also linked to the VID. Intel has to choose the VID so the cpu wont exceed max spec TDP. If it does it has to be binned lower. The connection of internal resistance to maximum stable frequency at a given voltage is a bit more complicated i guess.

I have linked it before but its still a great article: http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/3
Btw: GA-EP45-UD3 has some power saving gadget which measures only the power going to the cpu. Thats nice for such investigations.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> The simplest model would be to think of the cpu as a resistor following ohms law. You have dies which have a lower or higher internal resistance. Your x5470 obviously has a lower resistance than the E5450 so at the same voltage you get a higher current and consequently a higher wattage.
> This internal resistance is also linked to the VID. Intel has to choose the VID so the cpu wont exceed max spec TDP. If it does it has to be binned lower.


Well according to your theory X5470 should be more efficient than X5450 since it's binned higher. But it doesn't, at least not in gagarin's tests and not in my personal observations. yes It can clock higher without degradation, but the heat and power usage above 1.3-1.35v becomes insane.

I'am now at 1.312v @ 4.2Ghz (X5470) and for prime95 torture my 212EVO cooler is only barely sufficient while chip is sucking almost 200W according to mobo's digital sensor.

btw,


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @SmOgER
> 
> Two weeks ago I have measured draw on my whole rig with a multimeter. I was reading current values and I know there are faults (current is drawn in impulses) in this methodology but it is good for reference. Presented values are average. I don't know value of phase shift of my PSU so I left it in VA. You can assume worst case scenario cos (phi) = 1 and directly convert it to Watts.
> CPU 1,4V @ 4GHz; NB 1,4V. DDR3 1,7V; Prime95 Small FFT
> 
> E5450 C0 9x445 - 240VA
> X5450 E0 9x445 - 280VA+ (cut off because of throttling)
> X5470 E0 9x445 - 304VA++ (very fast going into throttling, insufficient cooling)
> X5470 E0 10x400 - 302VA++ (fast going into throttling, insufficient cooling)
> 
> CPU 1,35V @ 4GHz
> E5450 C0 - unstable
> X5450 E0 9x445 - 250VA
> X5470 E0 9x445 - 278VA+ (cut off because of throttling)
> X5470 E0 10x400 - 276VA+ (cut off because of throttling)


I have E5450 E0 stepping with 1.22v and 4.0 the temperature in intellburn 20minute tun is 73maximum







and its so stable

i think your MB have voltage control problem


----------



## Bonjovi

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Noooooooooooooooooo and Noooooooooooooooo







E5450 Is The Best OC CPU ON 771 to 775

#1 Its ice . only 80w its need
#2 Low Voltage . I have 4.0 with 1.22 voltage full stable.
#3 Its so Effective CPU Now a day.


----------



## SmOgER

Well I noticed benchmarks on windows 10 are a notch slower than they used to be on windows 8, not to mention that you are on XP. I'am sure in identical setups X5470 4.2Ghz would score more than E5450 @ 4Ghz. Btw, are you using the latest fritz

At 4Ghz almost every Harpertown runs cool, it's only when you clock it above 4Ghz is when the things start to get complicated.


----------



## omega1988

so the Xeon E better then X ? so thats why it cost more


----------



## SmOgER

lol, no. How you came up with that?
Maybe X are _slightly_ less efficient at precisely the 4Ghz mark, but they have more voltage headroom. So with badass cooling one could hit 4.4-4.5Ghz 24/7 without any signs of degrading since the vcore would still be around 1.4v.


----------



## omega1988

Then why are they more expensive?


----------



## SmOgER

I couldn't be me if I didn't re-run that Fritz benchmark











I'am sure with windows 8.1 or latter win10 I would get even a bit more.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> Then why are they more expensive?


Because they have potential for much hgher overclock and in the case of X5470, you can get it to 4Ghz with any motherboard which supports 1600FSB, while E5450 needs from the mobo whole 1777FSB to get to 4Ghz.


----------



## omega1988

I'm confused..... what should i [email protected]/?!@/[email protected]??


----------



## SmOgER

First of all, what mobo you have?


----------



## omega1988

what is mobo ?


----------



## omega1988

ASUS P5QC

fan - Arctic Freezer 13
ram - 4gb DDR3 1333hz
hdd - 120gb SSD
gc - nvidia 9500gt

please help me choose a CPU . i can't dicide what to take . from what i see
X5470 is the strongest but it costs 68$ (it's like twise the price X5450)
E5450 = 42$
X5460 = 38$
X5450 = 36$(lowest price)


----------



## rewease

If you can settle with a healthy compromise of 3.8 GHz, any of them will do just fine. For high OC (meaning: pumping in twice the power for less than 10% more gflops) its silicon lottery. If possible go with an E0 stepping over the C0. At those prices i would probably go for a X5460 E0 or E5450.


----------



## WakeUpL8

Edit for better information:

It seems my processor is overheating. It will not boot at all from this processor anymore and my motherboard (Asus Striker II NSE) shuts off because it has overheat/overvoltage protection. Is my processor fried? Other processors seem to work. Here is a picture of the bottom with the adapter.

Note: Don't worry about the notches, the person I bought it from notched the wrong side. I am installing it in the right direction, that is not the problem.

IMG_20141101_130834_691.jpg 299k .jpg file


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> If you can settle with a healthy compromise of 3.8 GHz, any of them will do just fine. For high OC (meaning: pumping in twice the power for less than 10% more gflops) its silicon lottery. If possible go with an E0 stepping over the C0. At those prices i would probably go for a X5460 E0 or E5450.


Well what I would consider the sweat spot for this silicone with decent cooling is 3.9-4.3Ghz. Anything less is not using the full potential of chip and anything more is _usually_ more suitable for the benchmarks than 24/7 cause it's too hot and/or unstable/degrading.

X5450 is cheapest but it's hard to recommend one when the difference in price is so small.

Despite that, that's how I see it:

a) You are using a very mediocre CPU cooler ---> get E5450/X5450 (any of the mentioned CPUs would run relatively cool under 3.8Ghz, but it's just the cheapest option).

b) You have a pretty good cooling, but your motherboard has P31/P41 or similiar chipset but has decent VRMs. These mobos generally don't like high FSB, so ----> get X5470, it's way cheaper than buying a capable mobo which could overclock X5450 to the same levels.

Uh, and X5460 is an option in between, or compromise if you like.


----------



## omega1988

can i do much with my cooler ?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> can i do much with my cooler ?


AC13 isn't bad, so I would expect it's capable for cooling Harpertown at around 4Ghz.

PS. I'am starting to think about using "x264 Stability Test V2" (widely used for Haswell) as a substitute for prime95, that way I might archieve 4.3Ghz, this stress test still gives a bit higher temps than IRL, but they are nowhere near as high as with prime95.

EDIT: And here comes my new theory...
Maybe the X5470 due to it being newer (later release date) can be somewhat stressed more (synthetically) than previous Harpertown chips? Hence the higher temps under unrealistic loads. Maybe the previous chips had some kind of intentional or unintentional power limit. That's a bit crazy theory, but it would explain why volt for volt X5470, despite being more efficient, can draw more power under total stress than X5450.


----------



## rewease

Inside a stepping the dies should be exactly the same. Logically L5410 = X5470 = ... . The differences in power usage (or better internal resistance) are a consequence of the spread in manufacturing. But you would need someone savvy in semiconductor characteristics to really explain this. I read about it somewhere a while ago but cant find it right now.

Where you set your sweet spot in the voltage frequency characteristic of the harpertowns depends on personal preference







. From the graphs at anandtech one can see that the linear dependence of voltage and stable operation frequency ends at 4 GHz. Above you need a more than linear increase of voltage to attain stability. All on average, there are good and bad chips maybe deviating by +- 0.1 or 0.2 GHz.
The second graph shows that power consumption is linear with stable operation frequency up to about 3.8 GHz (3.6 if you look very closely) above it takes off. The higher you go, the more it takes off from a linear relationship. So basically it depends on how far you are willing to go. From that curves I would say that 3.8 is what Intel could have sold as stock with a healthy safety margin. 4.0 is probably what the architecture is capable of withpot pushing it too much and > 4.0 is the reserves you can mobilize by giving it a lot of voltage.
These characteristcs however were determined with a QX9650 C0, not with an E0 harpie. So probably the curves for the harpertown would be shifted up 0.1 GHz or so. Mabe somwone has enough boredom to da all the Testing with his cpu to make comparable curves.









Edit: I have a x5470 E0 and a x5460 C0. They give the same gflops at the same clock and the x5470 runs a little cooler and with less vcore than the x5460. (1.17V vs 1.24V load @ 3.8 GHz, yeah I know Im basically underclocking the x5470







- but hey its running on stock voltage pulling 120W peak while running linx)


----------



## omega1988

so if E5450 is using less watt , it will be seeing in the end of month bill ?))


----------



## knowom

Gigabyte G31M-ES2L motherboard Xeon E5430

[(passive cooled) fairly stable still trying to find sweet spot for voltages and temps though while pushing it's threshold limits best I can #GREEDY right more power less voltage no cooling lol all ready way exceeded my expectations is funny part...but I want more!
http://valid.x86.fr/j6dtgk

(fan cooled)
http://valid.x86.fr/3mji8r
Also managed this (fan cooled) 450FSB I hit a wall probably just my particular E5430's FSB limit since that can vary from one to another. I don't believe it's the board itself since I've had it run at 480FSB with a E7200 prior and that was before I modded XIGMATEK PTR-CN881 HDT chipset cooler which I'd recommend excellent cooler 380FSB use to cause the G31 IGP to artifact before and now at 450FSB doesn't flinch with it so yeah runs much cooler.

Anyone ever done a mosfet cooling mod and noticed improved stability, higher overclocking, or less voltage for a given clock required as a result because this board didn't come with any cooling for them by default wondering if it's worth while to do so.


----------



## omega1988

I was hard..... But I did it.... I chose a CPU. It's X5460 E0


----------



## rtomanek

Hi, I am currently on an Asus P5Q-E with E8400 slightly overclocked (3.75GHz @ 415MHz FSB; it goes higher but this is the cool, quiet & power-efficient setting I use). Cooling is Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro.

I am overall pretty happy with the current system, Win8.1 runs plenty fast (Intel 335 SSD), not compelled to upgrade until Intel does the next die shrink (Skylake?)

I am considering doing the mod (and upgrading the graphics to GTX750 passively cooled) in order to play some more recent games (I am realistic though and not interested in 2014 games anyway).

What is the optimal Xeon I can get for my setup? Is the 4x RAM an issue for this board as far OC is concerned?
My only real requirement is to be able to easily match my current raw GHz of 3.8-4.0 due to some applications that I use that don't profit from multicore but do profit from raw single core speed. I am also interested in power efficiency.

I can go E5450 E0 SLBBM (which will match my requirements, won't it?) -- I can also get E5462 significantly cheaper (I've read second-hand reports about issues, anyone happens to have my setup?). Anything else I should consider?

Thanks!


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> @gagarin77
> 
> The simplest model would be to think of the cpu as a resistor following ohms law. You have dies which have a lower or higher internal resistance. Your x5470 obviously has a lower resistance than the E5450 so at the same voltage you get a higher current and consequently a higher wattage.
> This internal resistance is also linked to the VID. Intel has to choose the VID so the cpu wont exceed max spec TDP. If it does it has to be binned lower. The connection of internal resistance to maximum stable frequency at a given voltage is a bit more complicated i guess.
> 
> I have linked it before but its still a great article: http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/3
> Btw: GA-EP45-UD3 has some power saving gadget which measures only the power going to the cpu. Thats nice for such investigations.


I have CPU power usage monitoring on my mobo (I can read it in AIDA), but I already had borrowed a multimeter, because of electrical problems at my apartment. So after I fixed faulty wall sockets I took some wires and mounted setup for monitoring electric current. I was really curious how much it consumes in various applications. I was also testing how turning off threads / cores in prime95 would affect power drain (to compensate for insufficient cooling and entering into throttling) but it turned out too random.

"The connection of internal resistance to maximum stable frequency at a given voltage is a bit more complicated i guess" - it is much more complicated







It is about electrons entering forbidden zone and rising electric potential barrier so it doesn't happen - I was learning about it at my university some years ago.


----------



## WakeUpL8

I returned the CPU I purchased, I believe it somehow fried. I am going to attempt to mod the new one I'm getting on my own. Is there anything in particular I need to know? I know to cut the plastic tabs inside the processor housing, and to apply the sticker to the processor. Anything else I might need to know to get started? My BIOS is already modified to accept 771 processors. Thanks for the information! I'm using a Striker II NSE Asus Mobo with the 790i chipset. And the processor will be a E5472.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WakeUpL8*
> 
> I returned the CPU I purchased, I believe it somehow fried. I am going to attempt to mod the new one I'm getting on my own. Is there anything in particular I need to know? I know to cut the plastic tabs inside the processor housing, and to apply the sticker to the processor. Anything else I might need to know to get started? My BIOS is already modified to accept 771 processors. Thanks for the information! I'm using a Striker II NSE Asus Mobo with the 790i chipset. And the processor will be a E5472.


Why did you choose e5472? You will hardly be able to overclock it since it comes with 400(1600 effective) FSB.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtomanek*
> 
> Hi, I am currently on an Asus P5Q-E with E8400 slightly overclocked (3.75GHz @ 415MHz FSB; it goes higher but this is the cool, quiet & power-efficient setting I use). Cooling is Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro.
> 
> I am overall pretty happy with the current system, Win8.1 runs plenty fast (Intel 335 SSD), not compelled to upgrade until Intel does the next die shrink (Skylake?)
> 
> I am considering doing the mod (and upgrading the graphics to GTX750 passively cooled) in order to play some more recent games (I am realistic though and not interested in 2014 games anyway).
> 
> What is the optimal Xeon I can get for my setup? Is the 4x RAM an issue for this board as far OC is concerned?
> My only real requirement is to be able to easily match my current raw GHz of 3.8-4.0 due to some applications that I use that don't profit from multicore but do profit from raw single core speed. I am also interested in power efficiency.
> 
> I can go E5450 E0 SLBBM (which will match my requirements, won't it?) -- I can also get E5462 significantly cheaper (I've read second-hand reports about issues, anyone happens to have my setup?). Anything else I should consider?
> 
> Thanks!


Well, the E8400 overclocked should be fine for at least the next 15-20 years or so. I mean, I use a Pentium 4 2002 CPU laptop at work and it does "plenty well". It can run Word, Excel, Power Point, Acrobat, Distiller, Firefox and IE. You just don't need any more at work. Given that my laptop is 12-13 years old already and it is still "plenty useful" and "plenty adequate", by transposing my laptop's case to your case one can extrapolate that you will be using the E8400 for the next 15-20 years or so.

I recommend E5450 E0 stepping in case you feel the need to upgrade, but in any case, you should only upgrade if you play games. Otherwise, your E8400 will last you for another 15-20 years as stated.


----------



## wario1453

hi im new about that mode and i need some advice
quick look my system
gigabyte ga-p43-es3g
8gb ddr2 @800mhz ram(4x2gb)
intel c2q q8300 @3.00ghz oc
aerocool xpredator b.e. 750watt case
coolermaster hyper 612pwm push+pull mod
this week my friend bought gtx980 and he gave me his old gpu hd7970 as agift. I was have hd 6850 i add the system hd7970 but i didnt see any gaming performans increasing.
i think there is huge bottleneck am i right. i tried push oc more but i failed bios going default self my mobo not goging more 1600 fsb mybe rams starting the make a problem 800+mhz

now im here and digging for the find better cpu performance for run away from bottleneck. i cant change all system beceuse ddr4 systems so expensive rihgt now in my country.
i want to use mobo+8gb ram 1 or 2 year more and i decided do this mode here we go









my systems can go like that with xeon cpus ;
E5450 > 400fsb 9x 3,60ghz =40usd
X5470 > 400fsb 10x 4,00ghz =65usd
X5460 > 400fsb 9,5x 3,80ghz =40usd

i think x series is a good choice for my system. im wondering now is it worth for 200mhz 0,5x 25usd
if X5460 @3,8 ghz enough for hd7970 i can keep 25usd


----------



## omega1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wario1453*
> 
> hi im new about that mode and i need some advice
> quick look my system
> gigabyte ga-p43-es3g
> 8gb ddr2 @800mhz ram(4x2gb)
> intel c2q q8300 @3.00ghz oc
> aerocool xpredator b.e. 750watt case
> coolermaster hyper 612pwm push+pull mod
> this week my friend bought gtx980 and he gave me his old gpu hd7970 as agift. I was have hd 6850 i add the system hd7970 but i didnt see any gaming performans increasing.
> i think there is huge bottleneck am i right. i tried push oc more but i failed bios going default self my mobo not goging more 1600 fsb mybe rams starting the make a problem 800+mhz
> 
> now im here and digging for the find better cpu performance for run away from bottleneck. i cant change all system beceuse ddr4 systems so expensive rihgt now in my country.
> i want to use mobo+8gb ram 1 or 2 year more and i decided do this mode here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my systems can go like that with xeon cpus ;
> E5450 > 400fsb 9x 3,60ghz =40usd
> X5470 > 400fsb 10x 4,00ghz =65usd
> X5460 > 400fsb 9,5x 3,80ghz =40usd
> 
> i think x series is a good choice for my system. im wondering now is it worth for 200mhz 0,5x 25usd
> if X5460 @3,8 ghz enough for hd7970 i can keep 25usd


thats the reason i choose x5460


----------



## wario1453

i think to its a wisely choice
how much money spend for your X5460 ?


----------



## omega1988

39$ E0


----------



## WakeUpL8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Why did you choose e5472? You will hardly be able to overclock it since it comes with 400(1600 effective) FSB.


I thought because my motherboard accepted 1600 MHz Processors that I should get one that was 1600 MHz stock. But I guess that was stupid because they are probably just base O'C'ed now that I think about it. I was hoping to push it to 3.5 GHz, I have a 212 Plus in Push/Pull.


----------



## ronal

Has anyone had any success overclocking their xeon on an ASUS P5N-T Deluxe and if so what was your highest stable overclock.


----------



## djthrottleboi

need a opinion. worth it? http://www.ebay.com/itm/331366409580?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronal*
> 
> Has anyone had any success overclocking their xenon on an ASUS P5N-T Deluxe and if so what was your highest stable overclock.


It's not Xenon. It is "Xeon".

Xenon Ξένον means "foreign" and "alien".

"Xeon" pronounced "Zion", is just a different spelling for "Zion/Sion".


----------



## ronal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> It's not Xenon. It is "Xeon".
> 
> Xenon Ξένον means "foreign" and "alien".
> 
> "Xeon" pronounced "Zion", is just a different spelling for "Zion/Sion".


It was a typo, but thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## gnubert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> need a opinion. worth it? http://www.ebay.com/itm/331366409580?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


You will discover the market opinion when/if your ebay listing sells.

It is a very mixed lot. Buyers might want one item, this or that, and they would pass on that accumulation. It might be better to break it up into several auctions (celerons(5 available), xeons). Too much trouble? drop that starting price and just let it go (would have to be cheap).

I see the 5260 Xeon, have no interest in the other items, and recall paying $7 shipped for one & $10 shipped for another.


----------



## DeadSkull

Is a x5470 Xeon that can do 4.34 at 1.296V load considered good?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Is a x5470 Xeon that can do 4.34 at 1.296V load considered good?


My x5650 needs 1.4V for that same speed, so to me that's pretty good.

EDIT:

Just realized this was the LGA771, not LGA1366...

Still, that's a pretty decent OC at that voltage.


----------



## ronal

The Asus P5N-T Deluxe is a bad overclocker, I can't even get my chip to 3.6 ghz.

I have it right now @ 3.5ghz
Vcore - 1.4v in bios , CPU-Z reads 1.312v
CPU VTT - 1.3v
NB - 1.5v

rest is on auto


----------



## wario1453

oh man i am not a smart person







I couldn't stop myself, i made a offer for X5470 65$


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Is a x5470 Xeon that can do 4.34 at 1.296V load considered good?


Seems quite good what's your VID for that CPU my E5430 has a 1.2375 VID unfortunately quite a bit higher than my X3360 which also has a bit better tcase temperature value as well.


----------



## ClintE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wario1453*
> 
> oh man i am not a smart person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't stop myself, i made a offer for X5470 65$


Good choice. My X5470 is in an Asus P5Q-E at 400FSB for 4GHz and runs very cool. I don't feel the need to go back to 8G (from current 16G) memory just to get a slight increase in speed using air cooling. Might be different if I was doing some hardcore gaming but have to wait to get new GPU for that.


----------



## rewease

@ClintE

What Vcore do you run for 10x400 and what NB voltage using 16 GB?


----------



## ronal

After playing around with the settings and running Prime95, my system is now stable @ 3.8 Ghz.


----------



## ClintE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> @ClintE
> 
> What Vcore do you run for 10x400 and what NB voltage using 16 GB?


Values that I've changed from standard in BIOS (at least what BIOS reports as standard when changing from Auto):

CPU Voltage: 1.21875 (I think standard is 1.18)
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.54 (Standard is 1.50)
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.20 (Not sure if this needs to be this high, as I just noticed that standard for this value is 1.10 for 45nm chips; 65nm standard setting is 1.20)
NB Voltage: 1.14 (Standard is 1.10)

I might try the FSB Term Voltage a bit lower, as my other values are not much higher than standard. I didn't change this value after swapping out the Q6600 for the X5470.

I've run quite a few stability tests with MemTest86+, Prime95, and IBT with no errors at these values. If the FSB Term value isn't too high, I hesitate to start the time-consuming stability tests all over again using lower values, but I will if this is setting is too high for this setup.

Opinions, anyone?


----------



## SaberShip

Was curious and thought I'd give this a try and grabbed a cheap (35$) X5460 (E0 step) for my Gigabyte EP45-UD3P.
Seems to run great! I have not attempted an overclock yet however.


----------



## warmjets

Maybe someone here can help me out?

I've got an E5420 xeon in my GA-G31m-2SL motherboard and it is runningand stable.

The problem is 2 of the 4 cores seem to be running at a lower multiplier below default speeds.

Core 0 and 3 are stuck at 6x at 2ghz Core 1 and 4 are correct with 7.5X multiplier at 2.5ghz. I've updated the bios to the latest beta and added updated cpu microcodes to no avail.

Any ideas?


----------



## rewease

@ ClintE

Thanks. The seetings look fine and if the system is stable i would not change them. I dont hink there is much room to go lower either. 4 ghz seem like a good clock for the x5470. I might end up there as well. Some people use a higher nb voltage to get 4 sticks of ram stable but i had no problems around 1.2v on the ud3p so far.

@ SaberShip

You need to use a bios with xeon microcodes. There should be quite bit of headroom with your cpu. I would start with 400x9,5.


----------



## SaberShip

@rewease
I believe I have already added Xeon microcodes to the bios, however I'm new to the concept. Is there a way to tell that I have or have not from CPU-Z. Because I updated my bios with microcodes before i installed the new processor, so I'm not 100% sure if it was successful.


----------



## rewease

Yep there is. CPU-Z will show SSE4.1 and VT-X if the bios supports the xeon 100%.



You can check yur bios file with the intel microcode tool on page 1. Or follow the guide on delidded.


----------



## SaberShip

Awesome!
Thank you I must have done something wrong when making the modded bios the first time.
I will be sure to try and get that working 100% before overclocking.


----------



## gagarin77

@SaberShip well something is not right. You are missing instructions that should be displayed in cpu-z after patching microcodes (like SSE 4.1 and VT-x).

Ahh sorry, didn't noticed there is one page more. I'm still asleep









warmjets
try resetting BIOS with a jumper + battery, turn of energy saving functions (speedstep / EIST / C1E / intel C-state / c2-c4 state). If it doesn't help try installing a fresh OS.


----------



## ClintE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaberShip*
> 
> Awesome!
> Thank you I must have done something wrong when making the modded bios the first time.
> I will be sure to try and get that working 100% before overclocking.


If you have a Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P rev 1.x motherboard, here's a link to try:

http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/

Good luck!


----------



## SaberShip

Got it working now! Must have grabbed the wrong microcode file the first time.


At idle (not overclocked) my core temps are 47, 37, 44, and 40.
I use a CM 212 EVO, do these temps seem a little on the warm side to you guys? or is it just me?
My previous processor Q9550 never had a core go over 34 at idle non (overclocked).


----------



## SmOgER

set the TjMax to 85C.


----------



## wario1453

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaberShip*
> 
> Got it working now! Must have grabbed the wrong microcode file the first time.
> 
> 
> At idle (not overclocked) my core temps are 47, 37, 44, and 40.
> I use a CM 212 EVO, do these temps seem a little on the warm side to you guys? or is it just me?
> My previous processor Q9550 never had a core go over 34 at idle non (overclocked).


how many degrees celsius the room ? Did you apply thermal paste correctly
I think it should not exceed 40 degrees celsius idle.
and some thermal paste two days later, gives a better performance


----------



## SaberShip

@SmOgER

of course! Thank you, that answer was staring me in the face the whole time... wow.
temps are now back round 30-32 where they should be.


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @SaberShip well something is not right. You are missing instructions that should be displayed in cpu-z after patching microcodes (like SSE 4.1 and VT-x).
> 
> Ahh sorry, didn't noticed there is one page more. I'm still asleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> warmjets
> try resetting BIOS with a jumper + battery, turn of energy saving functions (speedstep / EIST / C1E / intel C-state / c2-c4 state). If it doesn't help try installing a fresh OS.


Here's a little overclocking tip wire your CMOS jumper to your cases reset button it'll save you tons of overclocking aggravation for a case button you likely didn't use anyway or seldom did worth the trade off.


----------



## knowom

what he said


----------



## knowom

@SmOgER set the TjMax to 85C...or whatever TjMax is for your particular 771LGA Xeon they differ a bit from LGA775 TjMax.


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaberShip*
> 
> @SmOgER
> 
> of course! Thank you, that answer was staring me in the face the whole time... wow.
> temps are now back round 30-32 where they should be.


Congrats now post your CPU's VID from RealTemp! I'd like to see what that CPU requires for voltage stable at 280 x 9.5. I wouldn't be shocked if it's lower than the L5408 requires at 333x8 which both equal out to 2.66GHz, but differ in multiplier and FSB. I'm pretty certain from what I've seen on my motherboard at least that a lower FSB and higher multiplier appears to require less voltage than high FSB with lower multiplier at the same target CPU clock speed setting which makes sense given it's increased stress on system memory.


----------



## SaberShip

@knowom

Took some time to try the 2.66G Underclock and Undervolt as you requested.


The O.S would boot at 0.912V, however was not able to pass some tests, this @ 0.928V seems pretty stable after running some tests for a few hours.
I'm sure with some more tweaking I could get it a little lower yet, though i'm eager to get back to 4Ghz.

At 4Ghz I got it to be stable after loosening some ram timings. I have not taken a screenshot of the Core Voltage for that yet although it is stable at as low as 1.268 or around that. Temps seemed nice and cool as well highest cores still 36c after 4Ghz, i'm starting to think i'm limited by the ram, but i'm no expert at overclocking by any means.


----------



## warmjets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @SaberShip well something is not right. You are missing instructions that should be displayed in cpu-z after patching microcodes (like SSE 4.1 and VT-x).
> 
> Ahh sorry, didn't noticed there is one page more. I'm still asleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> warmjets
> try resetting BIOS with a jumper + battery, turn of energy saving functions (speedstep / EIST / C1E / intel C-state / c2-c4 state). If it doesn't help try installing a fresh OS.


Okay, I was able to get all 4 cores running @ 2.5Ghz according to cpu-z. C1E setting was the culprit.

The problem is that performance is significantly less now than before - when only 2 of the 4 cores were running at their proper multipliers... very confusing. Could this be a faulty CPU issue?


----------



## rewease

@SaberShip

Maybe you need to give the MCH a little more voltage to sort out ram issues. Depends on number (and type) of modules and target fsb. Maybe try 1,15 or 1,20V.

1,26V vcore sounds right for 4 ghz on the x5470. Maybe install the gigabyte intelligent power saver thingy so you can also watch the wattage your cpu takes in under load.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> Here's a little overclocking tip wire your CMOS jumper to your cases reset button it'll save you tons of overclocking aggravation for a case button you likely didn't use anyway or seldom did worth the trade off.


This is only useful for someone with motherboard that doesn't have CPR function or similar.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warmjets*
> 
> Okay, I was able to get all 4 cores running @ 2.5Ghz according to cpu-z. C1E setting was the culprit.
> 
> The problem is that performance is significantly less now than before - when only 2 of the 4 cores were running at their proper multipliers... very confusing. Could this be a faulty CPU issue?


Run CPU tests in Passmark (with C1E "culprit" and without) I will compare it to mine results on E5420.


----------



## warmjets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Run CPU tests in Passmark (with C1E "culprit" and without) I will compare it to mine results on E5420.


*CPU Mark score:* 2993 with 2 cores at 2500 and the other 2 at 2000

*CPU Mark score:* 2271 with all 4 cores running at 2500 and C1E + EIST disabled


----------



## gagarin77

@warmjets
Mine E5420 had 3899. Definitely something is not right. Might be faulty cpu or mobo / RAM. Your mobo probably doesn't have too many OC options, first run Prime95 to test stability, than Memtest86+ overnight to check the RAM. If there are no errors next step would be to increase cpu Vcore and NB voltage if possible, with manually selecting multiplier and FSB frequency 7,5 x 333 .


----------



## Sliden

> SaberShip

For my, X5460 > 4 GHz = 1,28750 v
For 4,40 GHz = 1,44v
On ASUS P5Q

if you use 800MHz RAM, you will be limited to 400MHz FSB
If the RAM is good, it can operate above 830, 860 or 900MHz.
Or it must DDR2 1066MHz FSB 400MHz to exceed

For me with DDR2 Corsair XMS2 800MHz, it works at 900MHz maximum (2.1v).


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Will any Harpertown be compatible ? *54** chips ??
Are there any that would be better ? 50/80/120 TDP ? 1333/1600FSB ? Or higher stock frequency is the best ?


----------



## SmOgER

wow, just wow.
After messing around with my BIOS I managed to POST with DDR3 at 1980Mhz 10-10-10-30.

Too bad it's nowhere near stable enough to boot into windows.

getting either BSOD or even TRAP 011 exception with assembler registers output after win boot screen









1800Mhz is the highest it will go to the desktop. Not sure if it's mobo or the RAM itself being unstable.


----------



## gagarin77

@SmOgER I had 2000MHz inside Windows with timings 10-10-10-27. Unstable ofc, but I managed to get validation in cpu-z
validation


----------



## SmOgER

Nice









I guess it's just my RAM not being fully compatible with P45. I have the same problem I had with ASUS P5QC, at some point the stability just goes over the cliff and I can't fix it neither by increasing voltages nor by loosening the timings, extra load probably just simply exposes compatibility issues of high density (single sided pair of 4GB sticks) RAM, it's just that now that cliff is much further away.









I'am now at 1800Mhz and thinking about calling it stable. It isn't stable enough to pass them most unrealistic synthetic RAM stress tests in the world like prime95 custom 4096-4096fft, but it seems to be rock stable in real world scenarios and more realistic stress tests.


----------



## gagarin77

You know, I started digging information about that GA EP45T-USB3P mobo - in theory it should be last and the finest of motherboards with combination of P45 and DDR3. Anyway I came across a forum thread of a pro OC team and one of them was complaining about DDR3 being unstable on this board. The other one replied that P45 doesn't like low voltage DDR3 modules. Apparently the old sticks were made in larger manufacturing process (probably in the same as DDR2) and could handle higher voltage, even 2,2V without degrading as he stated. This was making it hold at 2000MHz+. Another thing is buggy strap 400 - it works worse than 333 one. Meaning you can achieve highest OC on 333 strap and not on 400. This makes perfect sense with results I and one other overclocker got few months ago. Finally if you look into the specs of P45, you will see support for DDR3 only up to 1066. Anything above this frequency is a gamble. The only thing that mentioned gigabyte has that I would want to try is an option to set tRFC up to 255 (my DLX is limited to 150-ish).


----------



## badboysll44

hi everyone, am new to overclocking. here is my specs asus commando, xeon x5460, 8gb ddr2 800, sapphire hd7970 vapor x, cm hyper evo 212. can someone tell me how to overclock my processor from 3.16 to 4ghz with settings.

thanks,
ali


----------



## omega1988

HI AGINE!!
now i got those 2 mobos .

first is - ASUS P5B-V
second - intel DG41WV

is it possible to use 771 it those mobos ? and if yes where can i get the modified bios for them ? and what CPU will work ?


----------



## Gkirmathal

Hey guys,

Still have not tried 4Ghz, want to have 3,9Ghz stable beforehand and it still remains unstable for me.

In the last few weeks I have been having increasing random 'idle' reboots and or BSOD's 0x3b.
Started once every ~3 days when web browsing/low cpu tasks and they slowly increased in frequency to a couple of times a day.
Blend test sometimes held for 5 hours on all cores, and it slowly became less than 2h.

Running with EIST enabled, so yes I know its rather obvious this could cause the issues.
Odd thing, in the first week I really didn't notice having idle reboots or idle 0x3b's. Never had this with myt 3,925 Ghz E8400 oc btw. Maybe quads are more sensitive?

Anyway to mitigate the above, without disabling EIST??

Current settings: vcore v1.33, nb 1.304, vtt 1.25, Prime95 Blend (custom 90% ram used), test on failed core #4 after 11h 16min


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







To need to set closer to 1.35 vcore, seems a lot for a 3,9Ghz x5460 from what I have read.

Are there any other test I can run to better determine if it is only the need for more vcore, or NB / VTT / maybe ram related? Read that Large TTF best to test NV and VTT stability?

edit: typos and formulation


----------



## rewease

@Gkirmathal

You can run memtest86 to see if problems are ram related. For an E0 X5460 and your clock the vcore really is a little on the high side. Since you already hit the low 70s I would not go much higher anyway.

Have you sorted out your PSU thing? Bad voltage filtering (caused by an old and degraded or overloaded psu) ruins every overclocking setup. I had it happen to me lately. It can look like ram issues or a bad cpu / board. In the end it was just the PSU.

If you are still on CL4, set your ram to CL5 until you have it stable.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Will any Harpertown be compatible ? *54** chips ??
> Are there any that would be better ? 50/80/120 TDP ? 1333/1600FSB ? Or higher stock frequency is the best ?


If you have modable motherboard, than all Xeons from LGA771 should work. If you have "Q" or "X" series chipset than only Xeons designed for single CPU platform will work (like X3363 for example). There are also some restrictions specific to intel motherboards. There is very little difference in power consumption between "E" and "X" Xeons at stock frequency but it gets larger when overclocking. "L" series are low voltage chips and those can reach pretty high at lower Vcore than the rest. That also makes them great for 24/7 servers. The best for overclocking would be X5470, because it has highest multiplier and is only manufactured in E0 stepping. Stay away from FSB1600 ones - those can cause trouble on some motherboards making it unstable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badboysll44*
> 
> hi everyone, am new to overclocking. here is my specs asus commando, xeon x5460, 8gb ddr2 800, sapphire hd7970 vapor x, cm hyper evo 212. can someone tell me how to overclock my processor from 3.16 to 4ghz with settings.
> 
> thanks,
> ali


Yeah, settings. Don't you know that every setup is different and what works for one person most likely won't work for another. There are overclocking guides however, search for them at google.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gkirmathal*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Still have not tried 4Ghz, want to have 3,9Ghz stable beforehand and it still remains unstable for me.
> 
> In the last few weeks I have been having increasing random 'idle' reboots and or BSOD's 0x3b.
> Started once every ~3 days when web browsing/low cpu tasks and they slowly increased in frequency to a couple of times a day.
> Blend test sometimes held for 5 hours on all cores, and it slowly became less than 2h.
> 
> Running with EIST enabled, so yes I know its rather obvious this could cause the issues.
> Odd thing, in the first week I really didn't notice having idle reboots or idle 0x3b's. Never had this with myt 3,925 Ghz E8400 oc btw. Maybe quads are more sensitive?
> 
> Anyway to mitigate the above, without disabling EIST??
> 
> Current settings: vcore v1.33, nb 1.304, vtt 1.25, Prime95 Blend (custom 90% ram used), test on failed core #4 after 11h 16min
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To need to set closer to 1.35 vcore, seems a lot for a 3,9Ghz x5460 from what I have read.
> 
> Are there any other test I can run to better determine if it is only the need for more vcore, or NB / VTT / maybe ram related? Read that Large TTF best to test NV and VTT stability?
> 
> edit: typos and formulation


You know in another thread "[OFFICIAL] 775 to 771 mod Club!" one guy with MSI P45 Platinum needed crazy 1,5V Vcore to get his E5450 and X5460 stable at 4GHz and he seams like a person who knows his way around the settings. Your Xeon might be degraded, I had one X5460 C0 that with multi 9.5 and 1,4V Vcore was only good for 420 FSB. With multi 9 it was able to reach 460FSB at the same voltage (this would make it over 4GHz you are pointing at). In general X5460 I had could reach higher frequency on 9 multi. So maybe drop x0.5 and try it if your ram can handle 1:1 ratio on higher speed. Ofc rewease has good suggestions - test RAM stability and loosen the timings.


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> There is very little difference in power consumption between "E" and "X" Xeons at stock frequency but it gets larger when overclocking. "L" series are low voltage chips and those can reach pretty high at lower Vcore than the rest. That also makes them great for 24/7 servers. The best for overclocking would be X5470, because it has highest multiplier and is only manufactured in E0 stepping.


I actually think a X5460 or X5470 is likely better than a L5408 in terms of efficiency for a given clock rate target if you adjust the voltage and FSB in bios. For example a X5470 can hit 3GHz at 300FSB, X5460 can at 315FSB, E5450 can at 333FSB, and E5440 can at 353FSB. Meanwhile on the flip-side a L5408 needs 375FSB to hit 3GHz and if your trying to reach 3.5GHz that FSB disparity gap widens even further. Anyway the point being is in testing for me at least a lower 2.66GHz with a lower FSB's and higher multiplier require less voltage in practice than it would for a higher FSB with a lower multiplier. There is good reason for that of course less memory bandwidth. However CPU speed trumps memory bandwidth in most scenario's which higher clock speeds with lower voltages can be attained more easily with a higher multiplier. Even if you don't plan to OC, but if you just want maximize power efficiency/undervolt I still think is likely better overall with a proper motherboard and some bios tweaking in the right hands.


----------



## gagarin77

@knowom Based on my experience with L5420 I can tell that they require significantly less voltage than E or X series (even with matched multiplier of E5420) at the same FSB. They can be undervolted further and when overclocking they need less Vcore to go 1GHz+ for example. Bogd4n had L5420 which was doing 4GHz (7,5x534 thats +1,5GHz +60%) at 1,424V and temperatures were much cooler then with E / X at the same speed. Off course your L5408 might be entirely different animal with 1066 stock FSB and Tjmax 95.


----------



## wario1453

I ordered x5470 I'm very excited. hopefully X5470 E0 runs smoothly on p43es3g gigabyte. I am investigating how I can do if necessary microcode.


----------



## Wotan

Hey, if also got flashed my Bios exactly with your modded bios and now the bios is crashed and the Chrash free Bios alway ask me for the COMMANDO.ROM, what in Heaven is this

the newest 1901 or do I have to change the Bios Chip att all?

Please answer!

Markus


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wario1453*
> 
> I ordered x5470 I'm very excited. hopefully X5470 E0 runs smoothly on p43es3g gigabyte. I am investigating how I can do if necessary microcode.


It's a great clocking CPU but good luck cooling it if you want to go crazy on overclocking.


----------



## wario1453

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> It's a great clocking CPU but good luck cooling it if you want to go crazy on overclocking.


i dont want to go crazy overclock just if i can 1,344 vcore close @4.00ghz also i have a modified crazy turbocharged cpu cooler


----------



## jonnycat

~DUMB QUESTION ALERT~

I have this mod up and running with an E5450 (E0) on my Gigabyte EP45-DS3L (microcode modified 11b BIOS). Unfortunately, I have been unable to overclock it past 3.2GHz.

Here's my dumb question: I have VTT(max) specs on this chip from Intel, but what is this setting called in the BIOS? Near as I can tell from a week of reading, it is either CPUtermination or MCHcore... but which? I've seen it called either of those two settings and it's driving me nuts!

Current attempt:

CPU Vcore - 1.25v
CPU Termination - 1.20v
CPU PLL - 1.55v
CPU Ref - Auto
MCH core - 1.30v
MCH Ref - Auto
ICH I/O - Auto
CPU Clock - 800mv
PCIe Clock - 900mv
CPU Host - 400MHz


----------



## wario1453

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnycat*
> 
> ~DUMB QUESTION ALERT~
> 
> I have this mod up and running with an E5450 (E0) on my Gigabyte EP45-DS3L (microcode modified 11b BIOS). Unfortunately, I have been unable to overclock it past 3.2GHz.
> 
> Here's my dumb question: I have VTT(max) specs on this chip from Intel, but what is this setting called in the BIOS? Near as I can tell from a week of reading, it is either CPUtermination or MCHcore... but which? I've seen it called either of those two settings and it's driving me nuts!
> 
> Current attempt:
> 
> CPU Vcore - 1.25v
> CPU Termination - 1.20v
> CPU PLL - 1.55v
> CPU Ref - Auto
> MCH core - 1.30v
> MCH Ref - Auto
> ICH I/O - Auto
> CPU Clock - 800mv
> PCIe Clock - 900mv
> CPU Host - 400MHz


This motherboard is not familiar to me. I heard something about MCH core if to high this mobo being unstable. set the MCH core 1.10v try again increase gradually like 1.15-1.20


----------



## GammaBreaker

New here, but been reading for years. Came across this thread while tinkering with my older 775 boards.

The good news, I have three. The bad news, only one is a candidate. The 680i is...well, a 680i. Ech. The EP45-UD3R was permanently damaged by a lightning strike. It operates perfectly normal for day to day use, but suffers from occasional boot loops (BIOS defaults away from OC values) and failure to completely power down.

The other bad news, the remaining board is a P35-DS3L. I understand that this board overclocks quads rather poorly, due to 4-phase power at the socket. Heard it has difficulty getting up to 400 FSB or higher on quads.

My goals aren't too high, though. 3.6GHz with a quad would be a solid improvement over 3.6GHz with a dual (E8400 E0) that I have right now. But there's hope!

Of the 771 chips, I'm looking at two, and hoping someone might be able to enlighten me on the two options.


X5460 SLBBA/X5470 - Higher multipliers on these mean I can ease up on the FSB and still hit 3.6GHz, or roughly close to it. They're still high power, 120W chips though. Heat, and trouble compensating for that vdroop on the P35-DS3L. Something like 375 FSB would cut it.
E5450 SLBBM - Just found out about these as an alternative. Has a 9.0 multiplier, so it will need 400 FSB to hit 3.6GHz. Being an 80W chip, though, I'm wondering if that 33% reduction in power draw will allow it to overclock with less strain on the weak point of the P35-DS3L.

It's probably important to know that the board is running with all four DIMMs filled, which I know is additionally stressful on 775's. Case & cooling, the CPU has an H60 on it and a side fan pushing air over the NB/socket area. The MOSFETs have copper sinks on them, for what it's worth. The E8400 only hits 52C under IBT/P95, so cooling seems to be good overall.

So, what do you think? X5460/70 with a likely reduced FSB, or E5450 to try and avoid exacerbating the Vdroop problem?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnycat*
> 
> Here's my dumb question: I have VTT(max) specs on this chip from Intel, but what is this setting called in the BIOS? Near as I can tell from a week of reading, it is either CPUtermination or MCHcore... but which? I've seen it called either of those two settings and it's driving me nuts!


VTT = CPU/FSB TERMINATION
MCH CORE = NORTHBRIDGE (NB)

VTT safe up to at least 1.4v (but usually not needed that much for mild overclock)
MCH depends on your mobo, but usually the safe range is 1.1-1.4v.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> New here, but been reading for years. Came across this thread while tinkering with my older 775 boards.
> 
> The good news, I have three. The bad news, only one is a candidate. The 680i is...well, a 680i. Ech. The EP45-UD3R was permanently damaged by a lightning strike. It operates perfectly normal for day to day use, but suffers from occasional boot loops (BIOS defaults away from OC values) and failure to completely power down.
> 
> The other bad news, the remaining board is a P35-DS3L. I understand that this board overclocks quads rather poorly, due to 4-phase power at the socket. Heard it has difficulty getting up to 400 FSB or higher on quads.
> 
> My goals aren't too high, though. 3.6GHz with a quad would be a solid improvement over 3.6GHz with a dual (E8400 E0) that I have right now. But there's hope!
> 
> Of the 771 chips, I'm looking at two, and hoping someone might be able to enlighten me on the two options.
> 
> 
> X5460 SLBBA/X5470 - Higher multipliers on these mean I can ease up on the FSB and still hit 3.6GHz, or roughly close to it. They're still high power, 120W chips though. Heat, and trouble compensating for that vdroop on the P35-DS3L. Something like 375 FSB would cut it.
> E5450 SLBBM - Just found out about these as an alternative. Has a 9.0 multiplier, so it will need 400 FSB to hit 3.6GHz. Being an 80W chip, though, I'm wondering if that 33% reduction in power draw will allow it to overclock with less strain on the weak point of the P35-DS3L.
> It's probably important to know that the board is running with all four DIMMs filled, which I know is additionally stressful on 775's. Case & cooling, the CPU has an H60 on it and a side fan pushing air over the NB/socket area. The MOSFETs have copper sinks on them, for what it's worth. The E8400 only hits 52C under IBT/P95, so cooling seems to be good overall.
> 
> So, what do you think? X5460/70 with a likely reduced FSB, or E5450 to try and avoid exacerbating the Vdroop problem?


First you can't such simply calculate power draw because it is different for various tasks and when overclocking. For example at stock frequency in Prime95 small FFT there is only 9,3% spread between E5450 and X5450 and 14,5% between E5450 and X5470. In normal operational circumstances the difference is in single digits. However it gets bigger when overclocking: E5450-X5450 - 16% at 4GHz; E5450-X5470 - 23%+ at 4GHz (measured with the same Vcore voltages). Again in normal operations such as web browsing, gaming the difference is much smaller.
Second you will have Vdroop on both processors so this isn't really making a difference







. The biggest Vdroop I came across with this mod was a little more than 0,1V. So lets assume you will need 1,3V to make it stable on 3,6GHz, that means you will have to set Vcore to 1,4V in BIOS and you still are on the safe side, without much degradation and there is still some room left. Also you can look into Vmods if you don't have Load-line Calibration option and you are confident in your soldering skills. If you have LLC than you have nothing to fear because it will take care of the Vdroop for you.


----------



## GammaBreaker

It's a narrower gap, but I suppose it is still a gap. I'd heard stories of the E5450 requiring an impressively lower voltage compared to its 120W counterpart, but it is still a quad and will behave differently than the old dual.

I'd considered LLC or a Vdroop mod, but was under the impression that they were pretty hard on 45nm chips.

Thanks for the heads up. :]


----------



## fr33kiLL1989

Hi My System:

Motherboard :
Asus P5G41T-M LX

Processor:
Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5462 2,8 GHz

My Problem:

I Bought it on eBay and get the Sticker on it,

I modefie the Mainboard and do it in, then i start my PC and all running, then i saw i only got 2,43 GHz of the 2,8, then i do a BIOS Update (Official ASUS) and now i only get 2,334 GHz of the 2,8, why this, and can i fix it?

Screenshots:

http://abload.de/image.php?img=19lsl4.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=cputmsbs.jpg


----------



## Sliden

With CPU-Z, see if the processor is well recognized as a E5462 ?

Example :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







If the processor is not well reonnue is that the proper 771 microcode has not been injected into the bios.
A check.


----------



## fr33kiLL1989




----------



## fr33kiLL1989

where to get that microcodes and how to import it?


----------



## fr33kiLL1989

i guess its because of the FSB CPU: 1600 Mainboard max. 1333, can i fix it anyways?


----------



## Sliden

To get microcode > http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus#post_20957835

Test if it works in overclocking ?
Manually mount the *FSB* and voltages.


----------



## jonnycat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wario1453*
> 
> This motherboard is not familiar to me. I heard something about MCH core if to high this mobo being unstable. set the MCH core 1.10v try again increase gradually like 1.15-1.20


Thanks wario, but still no joy. Like you said, this is very picky board, hopefully I can find someone with one who has done this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> VTT = CPU/FSB TERMINATION
> MCH CORE = NORTHBRIDGE (NB)
> 
> VTT safe up to at least 1.4v (but usually not needed that much for mild overclock)
> MCH depends on your mobo, but usually the safe range is 1.1-1.4v.


Thanks for that. I was reading on TT advice to set VTT to ~0.1 less than Vcore, but when I did that with Vcore=1.25, I got the "endless BIOS reboot" thingy. I set it higher (VTT=1.30v) and was able to boot into the OS @ 3.60GHz (400MHz FSB), but I got a segmentation fault in linpack. I don't know if my problem is VTT at this point.

For my CPU (E5450), Intel gives max ratings of Vcore=1.35v and VTT=1.45v, so I'm still in the safe zone at this point.

I know there's got to be something I'm missing, unless I got a *really* sketchy E5450.


----------



## fr33kiLL1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sliden*
> 
> To get microcode > http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus#post_20957835
> 
> Test if it works in overclocking ?
> Manually mount the *FSB* and voltages.


overclocking on this board suxx hard, not more than 5% is working -.-

can someone help me to aply the microcodes?

this is latest BIOS: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5G41T-M_LX/P5G41T-M-LX-ASUS-1101.zip


----------



## Sliden

> fr33kill

Bios Mod OK >>> https://www.sendspace.com/file/rmt2jy


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GammaBreaker

Welp, I couldn't make up my mind. So I got an X5460 and an E5450, and three stickers. Should be here next week. Whichever one I don't use, I'll...do...something with. Maybe the 680i, since the EP45 is not a viable overclocker.

So sad. Such a good board, that one. Surge from the lightning strike came through the phone lines, which the office did not route through the UPS like the power. Guess it's a wonder that it's as stable as it is.


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> New here, but been reading for years. Came across this thread while tinkering with my older 775 boards.
> 
> The good news, I have three. The bad news, only one is a candidate. The 680i is...well, a 680i. Ech. The EP45-UD3R was permanently damaged by a lightning strike. It operates perfectly normal for day to day use, but suffers from occasional boot loops (BIOS defaults away from OC values) and failure to completely power down.
> 
> The other bad news, the remaining board is a P35-DS3L. I understand that this board overclocks quads rather poorly, due to 4-phase power at the socket. Heard it has difficulty getting up to 400 FSB or higher on quads.
> 
> My goals aren't too high, though. 3.6GHz with a quad would be a solid improvement over 3.6GHz with a dual (E8400 E0) that I have right now. But there's hope!
> 
> Of the 771 chips, I'm looking at two, and hoping someone might be able to enlighten me on the two options.
> 
> 
> X5460 SLBBA/X5470 - Higher multipliers on these mean I can ease up on the FSB and still hit 3.6GHz, or roughly close to it. They're still high power, 120W chips though. Heat, and trouble compensating for that vdroop on the P35-DS3L. Something like 375 FSB would cut it.
> E5450 SLBBM - Just found out about these as an alternative. Has a 9.0 multiplier, so it will need 400 FSB to hit 3.6GHz. Being an 80W chip, though, I'm wondering if that 33% reduction in power draw will allow it to overclock with less strain on the weak point of the P35-DS3L.
> 
> It's probably important to know that the board is running with all four DIMMs filled, which I know is additionally stressful on 775's. Case & cooling, the CPU has an H60 on it and a side fan pushing air over the NB/socket area. The MOSFETs have copper sinks on them, for what it's worth. The E8400 only hits 52C under IBT/P95, so cooling seems to be good overall.
> 
> So, what do you think? X5460/70 with a likely reduced FSB, or E5450 to try and avoid exacerbating the Vdroop problem?


Did you try changing the CMOS battery? It's worth a shot maybe it's not from lighting strike and board was just getting older and CMOS battery is dieing off I've had many motherboard do that with bios as they age.


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> However it gets bigger when overclocking: E5450-X5450 - 16% at 4GHz; E5450-X5470 - 23%+ at 4GHz (measured with the same Vcore voltages).


I thought that Vcore + FSB + FSB divide + Multiplier basically determines your overall TDP sum of all parts and CPU load of course CPU load as well which is why you test it at 100% load. I've seen CPU-Z's of people in this forum hitting 4.5GHz on a X5470 at lower voltages than you mentioned a L5420 doing at 4GHz 1.424V at a just laughably high 534FSB a lot of motherboards struggle to even hit 500FSB.

Further more this is worth a read comparing Q9550 and Q9550s the end result is if you adjust and tweak your VID in bios to match they are essentially indistinguishable go figure right?
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article954-page5.html

Plus from my own testing with a E5430 better power efficiency *(low FSB + high multiplier> high FSB + low multiplier)* the lower FSB allows me to lower my VID a bit further than it would be at a higher FSB while maintaining stability at the same given clock rate target say 2GHz, 2.5GHz, or 3Ghz. Higher FSB settings require a fair bit more voltages is the bottom line.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> I thought that Vcore + FSB + FSB divide + Multiplier basically determines your overall TDP sum of all parts and CPU load of course CPU load as well which is why you test it at 100% load.


As I already shown in my power consumption measurements there is some difference between those cpu's series that makes them draw less current, just like between overclocked X5450 and E5450 and X5470 at the same Vcore, at the same frequency / settings. @ 4GHz my platform with installed E5450 was pulling in Prime95 small FFT 40VA less than with X5450 and even less than 65VA that I had with X5470 at 9x445. Those numbers don't lie. Unfortunately I don't have L5420 anymore to test it (they weren't selling too good) and I had borrowed multimeter only for 1 day, so considering I tested 3 different cpus in 9 applications + different settings I think I've made well.
Quote:


> Plus from my own testing with a E5430 better power efficiency *(low FSB + high multiplier> high FSB + low multiplier)* the lower FSB allows me to lower my VID a bit further than it would be at a higher FSB while maintaining stability at the same given clock rate target say 2GHz, 2.5GHz, or 3Ghz. Higher FSB settings require a fair bit more voltages is the bottom line.


Yes this is somewhat consistent with my power consumption measurements. Platform with X5470 at 10x400 was consuming between 2-8VA (various tests) less than with 9x445 at the same voltage / settings. No doubt some part of that was caused by RAM operating at higher frequency (although DRAM voltage was fixed at 1,7V). But ultimately you cannot ignore difference in the Xeon series either. For example at 4GHz lowering Vcore of X5450 from 1,4V to 1,35V caused power consumption to drop from 280VA to 250VA, but that was still 10VA above what E5450 was doing at 1,4V.
Quote:


> I've seen CPU-Z's of people in this forum hitting 4.5GHz on a X5470 at lower voltages than you mentioned a L5420 doing at 4GHz 1.424V at a just laughably high 534FSB a lot of motherboards struggle to even hit 500FSB.


Link
Laughable ? I think what he did is a f... masterpiece. 4,5GHz on X5470 is not nearly as hard with proper cooling. I did 4.8GHz myself Link
I seriously doubt L5420 is drawing as much power with those settings as X5470 would at the same voltage and frequency. And I would be very interested if you could show me an air cooled E5420 with 4GHz @ 1,424V
Quote:


> Further more this is worth a read comparing Q9550 and Q9550s the end result is if you adjust and tweak your VID in bios to match they are essentially indistinguishable go figure right?
> http://www.silentpcreview.com/article954-page5.html


About that test you linked - they didn't check consumption with OC, and at stock freq in my measurements there is very small difference as well. At top of that they tested Engineering Sample which they failed to undervolt. And in the end those are Quads not Xeons.


----------



## omega1988

just got a massage from the post =) , the CPU will be in my local post in sunday =(


----------



## taras-ua

Modded BIOS 1406 for ASUS P5N-E SLI

1406_xeon_mod.zip 428k .zip file


----------



## omega1988

anyone tried delidding on those CPUs ? dose it help ?


----------



## gnubert

Soldered on = good thermal conductivity = don't bother with delidding.
Xeon overclocking limited mostly by high FSB, not temperatures. These are the best chips from the best silicon.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> anyone tried delidding on those CPUs ? dose it help ?


somebody delidded one for fun and took the die of the pcb or it split in 2 anyway


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> As I already shown in my power consumption measurements there is some difference between those cpu's series that makes them draw less current, just like between overclocked X5450 and E5450 and X5470 at the same Vcore, at the same frequency / settings.


Your missing the point you don't need the same vcore to hit the same frequency with a X5470 due to it's higher multiplier you can lower the FSB to hit the same CPU frequency and due to lowering the FSB you can tighten up your vcore a bit further than it would be at a higher FSB. Now sure a E5450>X5450 that's kind of a given they have the same multiplier so there is no advantage and one was clearly binned more finely by Intel to be better.

[/quote]Platform with X5470 at 10x400 was consuming between 2-8VA (various tests) less than with 9x445 at the same voltage / settings.[/quote] Unfortunately that's not a optimal scenario thought even in that situation it consumes less with the same vcore, but you could have tightened up your vcore voltage at 400FSB a bit further than you would be able to at 445FSB.[/quote]

[/quote]
Link
Laughable ? I think what he did is a f... masterpiece. 4,5GHz on X5470 is not nearly as hard with proper cooling.[/quote] That was actually my point a lot of motherboards won't reach that FSB. Masterpiece hardly, but it's a nice motherboard and the FSB wall on that perticular CPU was probably quite lucky as well. Still plenty of people don't even have a board that will stably do 500FSB.

[/quote] I seriously doubt L5420 is drawing as much power with those settings as X5470 would at the same voltage and frequency. And I would be very interested if you could show me an air cooled E5420 with 4GHz @ 1,424V[/quote] Not the same volts, but hits the same FSB granted that doesn't mean some E5420's couldn't hit that same speed at those voltages on certain motherboards, but every CPU is different and even the same model motherboards and revision can fluctuate some board to board.
http://hwbot.org/submission/2468661_geza60_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5420_3974.91_mhz

As for the X5470 you keep repeating the same poor case scenario the idea is to keep multiplier maxed, but lower the FSB and tighten the vcore. Now doing that on a X5470 will reach lower voltages.
http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1110501&page=6

[/quote]About that test you linked - they didn't check consumption with OC, and at stock freq in my measurements there is very small difference as well. At top of that they tested Engineering Sample which they failed to undervolt. And in the end those are Quads not Xeons.[/quote] They didn't test OC now, but they did test it across different power load states.
"Perhaps the most important value factor is whether a Q9550 can meet or exceed the lower power consumption of a Q9550S through undervolting. After some fiddling, we managed to get our Q9550 sample stable at 1.024V according to CPU-Z (1.03125V setting in the BIOS). The Q9550S was stable at a minimum of 1.064V (1.075V in the BIOS)" So yes they did undervolt. As for engineering sample they were both EO revision and if anything that was likely even more cherry picked by Intel for testing and reviewing to help sell chips. Now 771 vs 775 low power CPU's don't even go there they are virtually the same with very minor differences so much so that they work on the same motherboards.


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> anyone tried delidding on those CPUs ? dose it help ?


Too risky don't bother though a few people have done cpu lapping to them which helps marginally with temps.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

So, i've ordered a E5450, will the hyper 212 evo be still compatible ? i guess cpu height is the same ?
Also will it be enough ? (actual E8400 is at 4.045GHz and temps are around 50°C if i remember right, case is aweful







with only 1 fan )


----------



## omega1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> Too risky don't bother though a few people have done cpu lapping to them which helps marginally with temps.


and lapping ?


----------



## knowom

Lapping can help from what I've seen and heard. It's fairly safe comparatively speaking, but it's a question of hassle & time. I think it's roughly around a 5 degree difference give or take a degree or two, but that's probably enough to provide a bit of stability and eek out a little higher clock rate.


----------



## omega1988

can i much with this Mobo ? http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=355#spec


----------



## Gkirmathal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> @Gkirmathal
> 
> You can run memtest86 to see if problems are ram related. For an E0 X5460 and your clock the vcore really is a little on the high side. Since you already hit the low 70s I would not go much higher anyway.
> 
> Have you sorted out your PSU thing? Bad voltage filtering (caused by an old and degraded or overloaded psu) ruins every overclocking setup. I had it happen to me lately. It can look like ram issues or a bad cpu / board. In the end it was just the PSU.
> 
> If you are still on CL4, set your ram to CL5 until you have it stable.


And @Gagarin77, just ordered a new psu: Seasonic M12II EVO 750 mudulair.

Really hope it will solve the reboot issues when running idle, as I don't want to run without Speedstep/EIST to be honest.

But if stable means Speedstep must be disabled, even with the new psu as well. I'll probably go put together a new system in 2015 based on an AMD 860K.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> Your missing the point you don't need the same vcore to hit the same frequency with a X5470 due to it's higher multiplier you can lower the FSB to hit the same CPU frequency and due to lowering the FSB you can tighten up your vcore a bit further than it would be at a higher FSB. Now sure a E5450>X5450 that's kind of a given they have the same multiplier so there is no advantage and one was clearly binned more finely by Intel to be better.
> As for the X5470 you keep repeating the same poor case scenario the idea is to keep multiplier maxed, but lower the FSB and tighten the vcore. Now doing that on a X5470 will reach lower voltages.
> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1110501&page=6


Oh mate, I can drop Vcore on X5470 to 1,264V @ 10x400 = 4GHz but it still is going into throttling (just a bit slower).


I don't have a multimeter anymore, but according to those temperatures alone it's still drawing more power than E5450 at 1,4V which wasn't going into throttling at 24C ambient, same as X5450 at 1,35V. I'd like also to mention that I opened the window and ambient temp is 18C. You see this is just X5470 vs. E series and it still can't beat it with voltage lowered by 0,136V. Now think of L series which must be even more energy saving than E is. This is my point. You can have higher FSB and Vcore voltage on L Xeon and still draw less electricity than X5470 at much lower, well... everything. Of course you are welcome to do your own tests and *prove* me wrong.

Quote:


> Masterpiece hardly, but it's a nice motherboard and the FSB wall on that perticular CPU was probably quite lucky as well.


Talk is cheap. I didn't see you submitting something like that.
Quote:


> Not the same volts, but hits the same FSB granted that doesn't mean some E5420's couldn't hit that same speed at those voltages on certain motherboards, but every CPU is different and even the same model motherboards and revision can fluctuate some board to board.
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2468661_geza60_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5420_3974.91_mhz




Well I'm still waiting. This shows a killing Vcore with a lump of metal and a high flow - high RPM fan tied to a motherboard. Definitely not a 24/7 overclock.
Quote:


> They didn't test OC now, but they did test it across different power load states.


Did you read what I've said earlier - I tested 9 different workloads (idle, Prime95, Firefox, Movie X264, Winamp, Passmark 3D test, 3DMark11 GT1, 3DMark11 combined test, TacticalOps) and at stock speeds differences were minimal or none.
Quote:


> "Perhaps the most important value factor is whether a Q9550 can meet or exceed the lower power consumption of a Q9550S through undervolting. After some fiddling, we managed to get our Q9550 sample stable at 1.024V according to CPU-Z (1.03125V setting in the BIOS). The Q9550S was stable at a minimum of 1.064V (1.075V in the BIOS)" So yes they did undervolt.


That quote ends with a coma not a dot and it goes
Quote:


> ,which coincidentally is the same voltage applied when idling with SpeedStep enabled


so, no they didn't undervolt the energy-saving Q9550s, they just made the same voltage as they had in idle.
Quote:


> As for engineering sample they were both EO revision and if anything that was likely even more cherry picked by Intel for testing and reviewing to help sell chips. Now 771 vs 775 low power CPU's don't even go there they are virtually the same with very minor differences so much so that they work on the same motherboards.


Why I shouldn't go there? You don't know that, you just simply assume things like with power consumption. That engineering sample might had normal Q9550 die, or was after very degrading stress tests. And there are many differences between quads and xeons like Tjmax and Tcase for example or different lands with different functions. There are so many of those that people in this thread were even wondering how in hell this mod works.


----------



## omega1988

people!

can BIOSTAR G31-M7 V6.1 run xeon cpu ?


----------



## Wojton

Hello everyone, I'm new here,

First of all, I just wanted to thank whoever came up with this mod and everyone taking part in this thread!

Let me share my little story









After spending quite a few hours reading about people's experience with Xeons, I've decided to replace my Q6600 with E5450, mainly because (from what I've read), it can achieve higher clockspeed at much lower voltage - in order to avoid bottlenecking my GPU (GTX560Ti) I had to overclock my Q6600 to 3,6GHz and to be stable at that clock, it needed 1,475V. As a result, it was getting pretty hot under heavy load and my rig was consuming little over 500W during the gaming. The other reason why I decided to upgrade is because I'm planning to buy R9 270 or 280X in the near future, so I needed a CPU that can keep up with it without the need to replace the RAM (Corsair XMS2DHX 3x2GB) and motherboard (Asus P5Q PRO) along with it. This mod provided a great solution.

I was mostly worried about modding the socket, aware of my poor manipulative skills I feared that I might break some of the pins or scratch the motherboard surface. Thankfully, none of that happened, I've just finished putting my PC back together, everything works like a charm









Not sure what is the VID of my E5450, I've just shot in the dark and set it to 1,08V (which is already 0,2V lower than Q6600 needed to run at 3GHz), 30 mins under Orthos, so far no issues.



For comparison, an older screenshot, my Q6600 at the same clockspeed (after 10 hours of Prime95, same cooler for both CPU's - Pentagram Karakorum):



I'm already very happy with the upgrade, going to OC it soon, see exactly how the performance compares to Q6600 and share the results


----------



## GammaBreaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> Did you try changing the CMOS battery? It's worth a shot maybe it's not from lighting strike and board was just getting older and CMOS battery is dieing off I've had many motherboard do that with bios as they age.


...I've never actually had to change one in all these years. It did not even occur to me. Though it still reliably hangs on shut down, after all components have been shut down.

I'll try that. It'd be really nice to get that EP45 running, and it's not like a battery is an expense to try out.

Thanks for the tip. :]


----------



## Miroslav

Ok guys, I am here to confirm XEON E5450 (C0) on GA-965P-DS4 rev 2.0 working nicely. But I do have one slight problem, my RAM is declocked from 800 to 667 acording to BIOS.
When I manually try to return it to 800 motherboard keeps reseting and I have to clear CMOS.
Ideas?
BTW - when I putted XEON motherboard did its own tweeking and put memory on 1000MHz so I didnt want to risk and got it to 800 but then didnt want to run. So I cleared CMOS and CPU went to 2.83GHz, and RAM to 667.
Sorry if question sounds stupid but I am new to overcloacking


----------



## omega1988

do i need to turn somthing off in bios before puting the 771 cpu ?


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> do i need to turn somthing off in bios before puting the 771 cpu ?


I've just flashed a modded bios and reset bios settings to default, if you have more than 4GB of ram, you might want to set the timings and memory frequency manually, my system didn't want to boot when memory was set to auto. Other than that, you're good to go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miroslav*
> 
> Ok guys, I am here to confirm XEON E5450 (C0) on GA-965P-DS4 rev 2.0 working nicely. But I do have one slight problem, my RAM is declocked from 800 to 667 acording to BIOS.
> When I manually try to return it to 800 motherboard keeps reseting and I have to clear CMOS.
> Ideas?
> BTW - when I putted XEON motherboard did its own tweeking and put memory on 1000MHz so I didnt want to risk and got it to 800 but then didnt want to run. So I cleared CMOS and CPU went to 2.83GHz, and RAM to 667.
> Sorry if question sounds stupid but I am new to overcloacking


For E5450, your settings should look like this:
CPU Clock Ratio - 9
CPU Host Clock Control - Enabled
CPU Host Freqency - 333 (for stock CPU clockspeed)
System Memory Multiplier - 2.4 (assuming that you have 800MHz memory)
DRAM Timing Selectable - Manual
CAS Latency Time - 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay - 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge - 5
Precharge Delay (tRAS) - 15

Again, I'm assuming that you have 800MHz CL5 memory. Try booting with these settings.
If it doesn't boot with these settings, try setting the cpu voltage manually to 1.1V and memory voltage from 1.8V (or slightly higher, depending on the memory). If that still doesn't work, try booting up with just one of your memory modules (if you have more than 1). For some reason, my PC wouldn't boot with 3 memory modules, but booted just fine with 2 and after I set the timings and memory voltage manually in bios, I go it to work with 3 modules.

It turns out, that booting my Xeon to Windows is one thing and getting it rock stable is a whole different story, but after some testing, I got my E5450 stable on 4,05GHz @1,41V in bios:


From what I've learned, Xeon's are much more "adaptable" compared to Core2Quads-when I was OC'ing my Q6600 (and I've had 3 of those), increasing the clock by 200MHz is all it took to go from stable 24/7 to not bootable, while with E5450, I can lower the VCore to 1,4V, increase the clock even futher to 4,23GHz and it boots and goes through benchmarks without any issue (it scores 2000 points higher than with [email protected],6GHz by the way):



Of course, in order to get it stable under Prime95, I had to lower the clock to 4,05GHz and increase the voltage to 1,41, but still, with 4,05GHz it was able to boot at VCore as low as 1,35V.

*So my question is*, should I fiddle with other voltages? From what I've read, increasing CPU PLL voltage slightly over 1,5V helps in achieving stability with Quad-Cores, but I haven't noticed any difference after increasing it, so I currently have it set to Auto. My P5Q Pro has no difficulty handling 450FSB at stock voltages, is there something else I should try changing, or is VCore all I need to be concerned about?


----------



## Miroslav

I have 4x Kingston HiperX 1GB @800mhz modules.
Will try later those settings you recomended, will give feedback after that


----------



## Miroslav

Ok, first I want to thank you to replay but now...
I've done what you said, CPU clock and host freq...but my System mem dont have 2.4, only 2.5 and there are no way in BIOS to setup DRAM timing, no such option








And on 2.5 computer keeps reseting.
Now its stable on 3GHz and 667Mhz RAM.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miroslav*
> 
> I have 4x Kingston HiperX 1GB @800mhz modules.
> Will try later those settings you recomended, will give feedback after that


First unplug all modules except for one in the last slot, because 4 RAM modules in Dual channel are more demanding on memory controller inside the chipset and now it is working on a different FSB Strap than usual. If it works with one module than increasing NB voltage should fix this problem (google search for guides with overclocking on p965 motherboard so you will have a voltage baseline and increase it one step at a time). If it doesn't work with 1 module try different FSB Strap - that is if you have a BIOS setting or a jumper for this.


----------



## Miroslav

This is how CPU-ID show my current mem settings.


----------



## Wojton

Press Shift+F1 on the main BIOS screen, that should unlock memory timing settings, which I believe are hidden by default on this board. The lack of 2.4 memory multiplier is the problem, because 2.5 multiplier puts your memory at 832MHz, which apperently they can't handle. You can try solving that by setting their timings to 5-5-5-15 (or 16) and increasing DIMM overvoltage control to +0.1 or +0.2V. Once again, here are the settings I'd try:

CPU Clock Ratio - 9
CPU Host Clock Control - Enabled
CPU Host Freqency - 333 (for stock CPU clockspeed)
System Memory Multiplier - 2.5 (for memory frequency of 832MHz)
DRAM Timing Selectable - Manual
CAS Latency Time - 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay - 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge - 5
Precharge Delay (tRAS) - 15 OR 16
DIMM Overvoltage control - +0.1 OR +0.2V

Also, as gagarin77 said, do the testing with just 1 memory module, if your PC will boot up with at mentioned settings with 1 memory module, but fails with more modules, then you know its your motherboard and not memory thats causing the problem. In that case, you might need to consider replacing 4x1GB memory with 2x2GB.


----------



## Miroslav

Ok, tested now, I googled that hotkey and settings are there, but they are as you said and I didnt change all, only thing I haven't tryed to poke is memory voltage.Its quality mem modules and they worked fine be4 since they have their own heatsinks. I got out 3 modules (1 left) and tryed that setup with 2.5 multiplier...same thing, mobo just keeps reseting








Also, I am kinda afraid of so much reseting because of rest of hardware, SSDs dont like constant reseting


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miroslav*
> 
> This is how CPU-ID show my current mem settings.


After quick google search for memory part number I found this: link

So check in mainboard's manual how to set DRAM timings and voltage, because "Auto" doesn't cut it and for sure there is such option in your BIOS.
specs are KHX6400D2_1G @5-5-5-15 at 2.0V
BTW
If it doesn't help either, than my previous tip is still actual.


----------



## Miroslav

When I unlock power settings rest there is warning from BIOS that voltage is not optimized, how to setup rest of the voltage?
Do I leave rest on normal and just setup memory voltage?


----------



## gagarin77

@Miroslav - change only DRAM voltage, leave rest on normal or Auto or default


----------



## Miroslav

OMG, its actually working








I will now run some stress tests.
Memory was on Normal and I did +0.2v to it (since it said in CPU-Z its normal is 1.8).
And raised multiplier to 2.5 witch now gets mem to 833 and it looks stable.
Won't this high voltage damage memory sticks?


----------



## Wojton

No, 2,0V is safe for DDR2, my memory was running on 2.1V for the past 2 years without a single issue, actually, many modules require that voltage to run stable with certain settings. However, in order to verify if your memory is stable, I recommend testing them with MemTest86 aswell as 2 hours of Prime95 in Blend mode.


----------



## gagarin77

2V is their operational voltage from factory specification, so it shouldn't damage the chips. If you want you can try a bit lower setting and check stability. That way you will save some electrical energy as well.


----------



## Miroslav

Nah, I just set it up, no way I'm touching anything!








Thank you so much guys!








Only thing left now is to buy bigger cooler for CPU.
I putted my old BOX from Core2Duo but it seams ok.
I ran some tests and HW Monitor is showing some strange temperatures, about 85C and I touch cooler and its not nearly that much :/


----------



## Wojton

I've had the exact same problem yesterday, and thats because E5450's Tjmax is 85C, as opposed to 100C for most of Core2 processors. That basically means, that the acutal temperature is 15C lower than its showing you. On the screenshot you've posted earlier I noticed you are using CoreTemp widget for measuring the temperature. I recommend replacing it with IntelCoreSeries, it allows you to change the Tjmax value and doesn't need any additional program to work. As for HWMonitor, go to it's folder, open up hwmonitorw.ini and change CPU_0_TJMAX from 100 to 85.


----------



## Miroslav

Its still a lot 85-15 = 70...I have to get better cooler then








But not gonna load it too much till I get that


----------



## Wojton

I hope that's temperatures under load we are talking about, because 75C at idle is extremaly high even for Intel Box cooler and would mean that its not mounted correctly (it shouldn't exceed 40C at idle).

Speaking of the temperatures, I'm having quite the opposite problem, after changing the Tjmax from 100 to 85 my idle temperatures seem to be a little too... low?? Ambient temperature is 20C.



Mind you, these are the temperatures at 4,[email protected],41V. I touched my cooler's (Pentagram Karakorum) heatsink and its cold and gets only slightly warm under Prime95 (about 65-70C in HWMonitor after a few minutes). Is that normal for these CPU's or is my temp sensor malfunctioning?


----------



## Miroslav

I think its normal, especially since E5450 has "iddle option" where he actually lowers the clock speed to 2k for power saving








Mine is like 40C idle and 70 was under testing, all 4 cores to 100%


----------



## besttt

besttt.png 350k .png file


besttt2.png 34k .png file


stable 24 hours with prime95 4gb memory selected motherboard ga-ep45-ud3p


----------



## wario1453

finally I got x5470 Hongkong airmail 10 days. 

sticker have done right ?


and need a update bios microcode but I have no idea i find some guide for ami bios but my mobo is award bios.
i am strange to bios mod staff. I do not want to ruin bios some help would be great


----------



## ClintE

@wario1453:

Lots of modded BIOS's here:

http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/


----------



## omega1988

it can boot without moding the bios ????


----------



## Wojton

On many motherboards yes, but some of the functionality (SSE4.1, Virtualization) won't be supported without adding the Xeon's microcodes.


----------



## wario1453

@ClintE
thanks man its usefull

@omega1988

before bios moding



after the bios moded


----------



## wario1453

Hi take a look http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench3/compare/1128478?baseline=1276475

why is the memory performance is going down. everything is auto, default in 2 run

pssorry for my poor english)


----------



## Miroslav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wario1453*
> 
> Hi take a look http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench3/compare/1128478?baseline=1276475
> 
> why is the memory performance is going down. everything is auto, default in 2 run
> 
> pssorry for my poor english)


Check your memory speed in BIOS, when you put XEON BIOS automaticlly ajust to new FSB speed and you need to check multipliers.


----------



## besttt

E5450 MY NEW RECOR STABLE 6 HOURS NOW AT 4500 MHZ


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> 
> E5450 MY NEW RECOR STABLE 6 HOURS NOW AT 4500 MHZ


What is your cooling and what temperatures you reach under heavy load? (Prime95 or whatever software you're using)


----------



## besttt

my cooler http://www.zalman.com/global/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=164
the secret is not the cooler but the thermal paste dont use artic silver for xeons only pk3 prolimatech
my voltage settings
and my temperatures at prime95 at 4gb memory after 5 hours was core 0 max 82 core1 max 79 core max 76 core 3 max 78


----------



## Wojton

Those are very good temperatures for such high VCore. I'm hitting 84 on hottest core at 1,43V, but thats because of uneven surface of my cooler. I'm using Revoltec Thermal Grease Diamond, so it's defnitely up for a job. I'll probably just add another fan for stability testing.

I noticed that your PLL voltage is quite high, was it necessary for you to achieve stability, or you just increased it that much to rule it out in case of unstability? How does it compare when you leave it at stock or near stock (say 1,54-1,56V)?


----------



## besttt

does not boot at all with lower pll more fsb needs more pll


----------



## rwswalker

Question: Do I need microcode update in BIOS if the cpu boots properly?

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-G41M-ES2L v1.4
CPU: Xeon E5440


----------



## Miroslav

Yes and no, XEON has some aditional posibilities so microcodes activate them all, but comp will run without it you know








Just imo


----------



## Wojton

Not only that, without microcodes, motherboard doesn't fully recognize your CPU (CPU-Z shows only "Intel Xeon" in name, compare 2 screenshots that wario1453 has posted on the previous page). Also, without SSE4.1 some software might not perform at its best (for instance, PS2 emulator PCSX2), so generally speaking, its recommended to update microcodes even if your motherboard boots without them.


----------



## Miroslav

So, I was half right








It will run, but not at full


----------



## rewease

@besttt

Nice OC for benchamarking, but at this vocre your cpu will degrade rapidly in 24/7 use.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> @besttt
> 
> Nice OC for benchamarking, but at this vocre your cpu will degrade rapidly in 24/7 use.


^That, my E5450 hits 4,5 at 1,54V without much hassle too, but these voltages are way too high to use 24/7, it's stable enough for benchmarking though!







I've already beaten my current SuperPI record by nearly 1,5s:



Gonna run 3DM11 and 3DMV soon and see how the scores compare to my current records (with [email protected],78GHz)


----------



## gagarin77

You all are missing the point. On some motherboards Xeons work unstable - BSODs, random resets - microcodes primary are to fix that issue. On some Gigabytes Xeons are using microcodes from standard quads and that makes them run properly more or less. Of course microcodes in addition give some options like SSE4.1, VT-x, EIST, C1E and so on. Older motherboards may refuse to POST without microcodes. Recently I had such situation with an ASUS P5W DH Deluxe on p975 chipset - it had "microcode update" function disabled in BIOS and after flashing patched version it couldn't POST with Xeon installed. It took me some time until I figured out what was going on.


----------



## besttt

all bios with microcodes inside here for all motherboards http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> You all are missing the point. On some motherboards Xeons work unstable - BSODs, random resets - microcodes primary are to fix that issue. On some Gigabytes Xeons are using microcodes from standard quads and that makes them run properly more or less. Of course microcodes in addition give some options like SSE4.1, VT-x, EIST, C1E and so on. Older motherboards may refuse to POST without microcodes. Recently I had such situation with an ASUS P5W DH Deluxe on p975 chipset - it had "microcode update" function disabled in BIOS and after flashing patched version it couldn't POST with Xeon installed. It took me some time until I figured out what was going on.


rwswalker asked if his motherboard *WAS* booting properly with Xeon, is there a point in updating the microcodes. I answered him why I would *still* do that. I'm pretty sure that I made my point and answered the question correctly


----------



## gagarin77

@besttt
Those are not all of them and he patched files with an old (early 2008) microcodes extracted from server mobo. Some of those were already reported as not working. In addition you never know what he exactly did with microcode table - I've seen some made in a hurry that had it whole copied from another BIOS, so you may be surprised that your old core 2 duo won't work anymore. There is also an angle where there are older BIOS versions more suited for overclocking. I've read a guide from a pro overclocker where he stated that in general first BIOS versions are best for OC, later ones usually come out to improve compatibility (e.g. with RAM).


----------



## besttt

the latest microcodes have 2010 dated and iam very glad to help if anyone wants his bios with new microcodes i can help just give me link with your bios to want add microcodes


----------



## GammaBreaker

Well, both X5460 and E5450 showed up. I went ahead and used the E5450 in my P35-DS3L instead of the X5460. Carving those tabs out of the socket was an exercise in "don't stab the motherboard".

In the end, it went in, reassembled, booted up. BIOS flashed thanks to the Genius website, set VCore to 1.350V for booting purposes, fully recognized in CPU-z, which shows 1.296V idle. 1.248V under maximum IBT load. A full 0.1V droop with a quad, just as I was warned. Was 0.6V droop with a dual.

Here's the perplexing part though. The temperature readings I'm getting from SpeedFan, AIDA64, and RealTemp (with TJMax at 85) are...strangely low. 23-25C idle, except one core that seems stuck on 31C.

That seems strangely low for the VCore I've set, on a quad. Even if it is one of the 80W TDP models. That's cooler than my E8400 was reporting at much lower voltage. Is this really a TJMax 85 chip?

Maximum load with IBT is averaging 55C with portions of the test up to 63C.


----------



## GekkeGerrit

Hi guys,

Will an ASUS P5QL work with any of the 1600MHz FSB Xeon CPUs? The manual indicates that 1600MHz is only achievable by overlocking, but the QX9770 is on the supported CPU list.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> Well, both X5460 and E5450 showed up. I went ahead and used the E5450 in my P35-DS3L instead of the X5460. Carving those tabs out of the socket was an exercise in "don't stab the motherboard".
> 
> In the end, it went in, reassembled, booted up. BIOS flashed thanks to the Genius website, set VCore to 1.350V for booting purposes, fully recognized in CPU-z, which shows 1.296V idle. 1.248V under maximum IBT load. A full 0.1V droop with a quad, just as I was warned. Was 0.6V droop with a dual.
> 
> Here's the perplexing part though. The temperature readings I'm getting from SpeedFan, AIDA64, and RealTemp (with TJMax at 85) are...strangely low. 23-25C idle, except one core that seems stuck on 31C.
> 
> That seems strangely low for the VCore I've set, on a quad. Even if it is one of the 80W TDP models. That's cooler than my E8400 was reporting at much lower voltage. Is this really a TJMax 85 chip?
> 
> Maximum load with IBT is averaging 55C with portions of the test up to 63C.


Temps are OK, it's just the way it is. I've seen 18C once or twice. Apparently readings have larger error at lower temps. Don't let that bother you. In idle @stock it draws low electric current so a bit higher voltage doesn't affect temperatures that much. In stress it should be 4X - low 50s with default voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GekkeGerrit*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Will an ASUS P5QL work with any of the 1600MHz FSB Xeon CPUs? The manual indicates that 1600MHz is only achievable by overlocking, but the QX9770 is on the supported CPU list.


You should avoid FSB1600 Xeons because there were reports of them being unstable on some motherboards even though FSB 1600 was fully supported.
BTW
FSB1333 Xeons have grater potential for overclocking.


----------



## GammaBreaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Temps are OK, it's just the way it is. I've seen 18C once or twice. Apparently readings have larger error at lower temps. Don't let that bother you. In idle @stock it draws low electric current so a bit higher voltage doesn't affect temperatures that much. In stress it should be 4X - low 50s with default voltage.


If that's to be expected, it's less concerning, thanks. Got the temperature down to 59C after lowering the voltage. Finally got my first BSOD during testing, and am now bringing the voltage back up until it stabilizes under IBT. Then it'll be time for a couple days of Prime95.


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> On many motherboards yes, but some of the functionality (SSE4.1, Virtualization) won't be supported without adding the Xeon's microcodes.


I can confirm this as true worked fine w/o microcode on my G31M-ES2L though like he mentioned was missing some functionality eventually I got around to flashing a modded bios to fix that. I used it that way for a couple weeks perfectly fine, but microcode defiantly helped I recall my Pi 32M time was reduced by I think roughly 2-3 seconds because of the SSE4.1 microcode presumably.


----------



## wario1453

effects processor is more than I expected Physics Score take a look: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/8983684/3dm11/8891033


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> Well, both X5460 and E5450 showed up. I went ahead and used the E5450 in my P35-DS3L instead of the X5460. Carving those tabs out of the socket was an exercise in "don't stab the motherboard".
> 
> In the end, it went in, reassembled, booted up. BIOS flashed thanks to the Genius website, set VCore to 1.350V for booting purposes, fully recognized in CPU-z, which shows 1.296V idle. 1.248V under maximum IBT load. A full 0.1V droop with a quad, just as I was warned. Was 0.6V droop with a dual.
> 
> Here's the perplexing part though. The temperature readings I'm getting from SpeedFan, AIDA64, and RealTemp (with TJMax at 85) are...strangely low. 23-25C idle, except one core that seems stuck on 31C.
> 
> That seems strangely low for the VCore I've set, on a quad. Even if it is one of the 80W TDP models. That's cooler than my E8400 was reporting at much lower voltage. Is this really a TJMax 85 chip?
> 
> Maximum load with IBT is averaging 55C with portions of the test up to 63C.


one of the tabs wasn't too bad, but the other was a bit closer to the pins so felt more sketchy I used a exacto knife to do it.


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wario1453*
> 
> finally I got x5470 Hongkong airmail 10 days.
> 
> sticker have done right ?
> 
> 
> and need a update bios microcode but I have no idea i find some guide for ami bios but my mobo is award bios.
> i am strange to bios mod staff. I do not want to ruin bios some help would be great


Could you show me how tight can you get the voltage stable with 10 multiplier at 266FSB? Trying to do a bit of comparisons. Also if you can include your motherboard's name/revision someone else managed .928v on a X5460 at 9.5 x 280FSB = 2.6GGHz I'm just trying to get a idea of the impact of lower FSB + higher multiplier vs higher FSB + lower multiplier on required voltage to see if it's fairly consistent with my personal findings.


----------



## GammaBreaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> one of the tabs wasn't too bad, but the other was a bit closer to the pins so felt more sketchy I used a exacto knife to do it.


I was just the other way around. I almost stabbed the board multiple times with my Xacto. I switched to a moderately sharp pocket knife, and they carved right off within a few attempts. Took about 3 passes to get the CPU to drop in without sticking a little on the rim.


----------



## Wojton

I've compared the benchmarks results of my old Q6600, current E5450 and i5-4670 that I got hold of for a short while








All of the tests were done on the exact same GPU (GTX560Ti), with the exact same settings (overclocked for 3DM11, stock for 3DMV), I even rolled back to the same driver to make the results only up to CPU.

______________ |______ Q6600_____ |______E5450_____ |_____i5-4670_____|
3D Mark 11_____| @3,78GHz/5016 pts |@4,5GHz /5170 pts | @3,8GHz/5380 pts |
3DMark Vantage | @3,6GHz /21804pts |@4,23GHz/23687pts|@3,8GHz/23435 pts|
SuperPI 1M_____| @3,6GHz / 14.736s |@4,5GHz / 10.534s | @3,8GHz / 9.594 s |

I will run PassMark at 4,5GHz tomorrow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> I was just the other way around. I almost stabbed the board multiple times with my Xacto. I switched to a moderately sharp pocket knife, and they carved right off within a few attempts. Took about 3 passes to get the CPU to drop in without sticking a little on the rim.


It took me way longer, cutting the guides wasn't difficult, but then I had to scrap off the remains of them, especially the one closer to the pins until I ended up with almost perfectly even surface on both sides, so that my Xeon fit in without any force. Of course I managed to bend one of the pins, but thankfully it didn't break off and I straightened it out with the tip of the same knife







, No other harm to motherboard was done, but I have to say, for such simple mod it was quite nerve-wracking


----------



## wario1453

@knowom first tray set 266fsb wont boot second 280fsb wont boot and I go disabled c2/c2e its wont boot.But Itry these vcore set any volt its wont boot . I let the vcore auto its adjut a ram timing its boot. there we go cpu-z did not recognize cpu even mobo and ram. take a look :


My mobo is Ga-p43-es3g I tray the set vcore under 1.0volt something start coil whine a lot first time I heard coil whine my system making
pssorry for my poor english)


----------



## wario1453

I was try the cut socket my bro see me and he said wt* are you doin. I almost rip the pin







it was a scary stabbing the mobo under the yell. he see cpu-z on xeon cpu he called me a genius







but Im sure Im not.


----------



## wario1453

I decide finally do overclock and I was afraid to burn the mobo vrm because these things dont have heatsink.I knew it would be I set fsb400 x10 mutlplier start prime95 and I got the electronic burn smells. my poor gigabyte p43es3g dying. I immediately close it and default bios setting. its still alive but can die at any moment. I never do this again please dont die mobo


joking apart Im using that mobo 6 years with pentium [email protected],20ghz daily use 1 year after the remaining years q8300 @3.00ghz I think mobo must die soon.


----------



## rwswalker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> the latest microcodes have 2010 dated and iam very glad to help if anyone wants his bios with new microcodes i can help just give me link with your bios to want add microcodes


Checked my BIOS for CPUID=1067A, it is Rev=A07, 2008/04/09. If you have one that is more recent than than, could you share your microcode bin file? I am running a modded bios, so it is better to inject the microcode myself.

Thanks


----------



## rwswalker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwswalker*
> 
> Checked my BIOS for CPUID=1067A, it is Rev=A07, 2008/04/09. If you have one that is more recent than than, could you share your microcode bin file? I am running a modded bios, so it is better to inject the microcode myself.
> 
> Thanks


Never mind, found the new microcode on the first page...


----------



## omega1988

What will happen if I put the cpu in a unsupported mobo ? Will it do some harm to the cpu ?


----------



## Miroslav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> What will happen if I put the cpu in a unsupported mobo ? Will it do some harm to the cpu ?


Most of mobos have protection against it, physical protection, like plastics, and software protection - like mobo actually just beeps as no CPU is inside or dont even run. Most CPUs run on same voltage and similar power so I dont think it will damage CPU.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Just received E5450 and sticker


----------



## GammaBreaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Just received E5450 and sticker


SLBBM? That's the second stepping.

Either way, good luck! Mine's doing good so far at 1.275V in the BIOS for 3.6GHz. If you've got a better board with less Vdroop, I'm sure you'll do even better!


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Ok, seems to work, BUT...

When it boots, says that bios should be updated in order to unleashed cpu potential, or something like that.
Motherboard is asus P5Q-E and bios is up to date (version 2101 from 2009/04/30)
*EDIT : currently updating bios with MMTOOL ( http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/860#post_21383296 )*

And windows seems to take ages to start.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Ok, seems to work, BUT...
> 
> When it boots, says that bios should be updated in order to unleashed cpu potential, or something like that.
> Motherboard is asus P5Q-E and bios is up to date (version 2101 from 2009/04/30)
> 
> And windows seems to take ages to start.


You need to patch Xeon microcodes for that BIOS. If you don't know how to do that there is instruction on page 87 - here.
It looks like it works unstable. I suggest to switch back to your old cpu for patching BIOS and for flashing process.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

I've patched bios (staying with new cpu) and works fine now








Time to overclock, damn i haven't written somewhere how much the ram was supporting









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *000000*
> 
> *[HOW-TO]* Updating the CPU Microcodes (AMI/Award)


Thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> I've patched bios (staying with new cpu) and works fine now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to overclock, damn i haven't written somewhere how much the ram was supporting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!


A little advice from E5450+P5Q Pro owner - download a modded BIOS for your P5Q-E from here, add microcodes to it and flash it. It made a notable difference for my P5Q Pro, before it wasn't going anywhere past 475 FSB, now it hits 500 without a problem. It's generally optimized for overclocking and has a better CPU/RAM support than the stock one (microcodes are still required for Xeon's support though).

Anyways, is your E5450 paired with GTX760?







If so, I'm eager to see the performance of your card with this CPU, as I'm planning on buying myself R9 270X or 280X, which have similiar performance and would like to see how much overclock is needed for it not to get bottlenecked.


----------



## Miroslav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> A little advice from E5450+P5Q Pro owner - download a modded BIOS for your P5Q-E from here, add microcodes to it and flash it. It made a notable difference for my P5Q Pro, before it wasn't going anywhere past 475 FSB, now it hits 500 without a problem. It's generally optimized for overclocking and has a better CPU/RAM support than the stock one (microcodes are still required for Xeon's support though).
> 
> Anyways, is your E5450 paired with GTX760?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, I'm eager to see the performance of your card with this CPU, as I'm planning on buying myself R9 270X or 280X, which have similiar performance and would like to see how much overclock is needed for it not to get bottlenecked.


M8, I have R9 270x, just tell me what to do to check what is bottleneck







I will test it for you, I am at stock E5450, so basiclly I didnt overclock anything and I have PCI-E 1.0 on my 965p-DS4 rev 2.0.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> A little advice from E5450+P5Q Pro owner - download a modded BIOS for your P5Q-E from here, add microcodes to it and flash it. It made a notable difference for my P5Q Pro, before it wasn't going anywhere past 475 FSB, now it hits 500 without a problem. It's generally optimized for overclocking and has a better CPU/RAM support than the stock one (microcodes are still required for Xeon's support though).
> 
> Anyways, is your E5450 paired with GTX760?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, I'm eager to see the performance of your card with this CPU, as I'm planning on buying myself R9 270X or 280X, which have similiar performance and would like to see how much overclock is needed for it not to get bottlenecked.


Thanks, FSP seems to stuck around 430-440, is there any voltage i need to raise in order to help it ? (the only voltage i've set so far is core voltage to 1.35V, dunno if i can push it further safely).
So far i've set spread spectrum to disabled and loalind calibration to enabled.

Edit : Btw i've added microcodes in all those modded bios if anyone need : Edit 02/22/2015 damn file has been removed when i need it again


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Thanks, FSP seems to stuck around 430-440, is there any voltage i need to raise in order to help it ? (the only voltage i've set so far is core voltage to 1.35V, dunno if i can push it further safely).
> 
> Edit : Btw i've added microcodes in all those modded bios if anyone need : http://www62.zippyshare.com/v/73275806/file.html


I think the general consensus is below 1.4v is relatively safe if I'm not mistaken I'd ask a around a bit I never push my voltage super high for continuous usage I just don't see the need for it myself. There aren't too many programs where you'll need more than 3GHz to 3.5GHz with fairly decent GPU though outside of a few emulators and some of the latest and greatest FPS games or benchmarking utilities.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Thanks, FSP seems to stuck around 430-440, is there any voltage i need to raise in order to help it ? (the only voltage i've set so far is core voltage to 1.35V, dunno if i can push it further safely).
> So far i've set spread spectrum to disabled and loalind calibration to enabled.
> 
> Edit : Btw i've added microcodes in all those modded bios if anyone need : http://www62.zippyshare.com/v/73275806/file.html


AnandTech's Voltage Guideline: Link

Note that this should be treated as maximum in-BIOS settings for non LLC configuration (real voltage will be lowered because of Vdroop)


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

I've tried following settings :

vcore : 1.4V
pll voltage : 1.6V
fsb : 1.2V
loadline : activated
cpu spread spectrum : disabled

Everything else on auto, with fps set to 430 hyper pi throws calculations errors at 8M, any idea ???

Gonna try default bios.

Edit : 400 seems stable, if i use it i can turn back ram timing to 5-5-5-15 instead of 6-6-6-18









I've found this : http://forum.computerlounge.co.nz/yaf_postst50_Asus-P5Q-Pro---Overclocking-Guide.aspx
Gonna try to raise nb voltage as well


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> I've tried following settings :
> 
> vcore : 1.4V
> pll voltage : 1.6V
> fsb : 1.2V
> loadline : activated
> cpu spread spectrum : disabled
> 
> Everything else on auto, with fps set to 430 hyper pi throws calculations errors at 8M, any idea ???
> 
> Gonna try default bios.


It's probably either a memory error or some voltage related error. I get errors sometimes if my CPU voltage is to low for my CPU clock rate when it's set to aggressively low.


----------



## Gkirmathal

@Gargarin77 and the rest
Update...in short: I think it is either my motherboard or my X5460 is just severely degraded.

Ran Memtest a couple of passes and memory tests out ok running at 4-4-4-12.
Got my new Seasonic PSU (750w M12II EVO) installed, rather good one with strong rail, performs well without coil whine on load. (note: HWmonitor show the same odd voltages readings as with my old Tagan)
Cooling is: Alphen Fohn Brocken (push/pull fans)

Overclock attempt to 4Ghz.

422 x 9.5
Steepstep/EIST OFF
Vcore: started at 1.35 up to 1.38v
NB: 1.32 to 1.35v
VTT: 1.26 to 1.3v
vRam: 2.1v
All results are about the same: Windows desktop reboots or BSODs (0x3b, 0x7e)

Started with the lowest setting as noted above and slowly increased vcore to final 1.38v. Had too increase NB as well.
This gave an semi idle stable desktop, IBT able. IBT run resulted in too much heat (75/77) and subsequent crashes. Also tested it with lower vcore but the higher NB/VTT, this gave the same reboot and BSODs.
Btw, loosening timing to 5-5-5-14 resulted in a hard reboot loop.

Now back to running a sort of semi stable 3,9 at 411x9.5 and I do not have the regular crashes I had a week ago. Set some power setting to auto. Fingers crossed this no longer gets a bsod these weeks.

My conclusion: vcore to 1.38 volt does not make the system stable and generates too much heat for me. So I think either my X5460 is just too degraded or my motherboard is a wonky (timing thing and voltage readings). Running with EIST disabled is also a no go for me.

As I do not want to spend more money on this current system (mobo replacement), I'll go look into a AMD 860K setup. Off-topic: anyone have stats which compares the 860k to our Xeons btw? Would like to know the difference.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Well, ram from my previous tests with E8400 is capable of >1000 set to CL6

Hyper PI passed 32M with fsb 400

Gonna try following settings now :

core : 1.4V
pll : 1.6V
fsb : 1.4V
ram : 2.1V
nb : 1.3V

And i won't test more, i think if i'm stuck to 3.6GHz it's still better that 4.05GHz E8400







, plus i can lower ram timings.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miroslav*
> 
> M8, I have R9 270x, just tell me what to do to check what is bottleneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will test it for you, I am at stock E5450, so basiclly I didnt overclock anything and I have PCI-E 1.0 on my 965p-DS4 rev 2.0.


PCI-E 1.0 already slightly bottlenecks it, but it shouldnt be a big factor in benchmarks - 300 points at max.

What I'd like you to do is download 3DMark 2013 (newest version v1.4.780) and run Fire Strike test at default settings (Performance mode). Depending on what exact card you have, it should score between 5500 and 5800. If your score is much lower than that, check how high CPU clock is reqired for it to come close to that. I predict that about 3,8-4GHz will be required, but who knows.

Then, download 3DMark 11 and run it in performance mode. Your card should score between 8300-8700. Same deal as before, if the score is much lower than that, bump your CPU clock and see how high it has to go in order for your card to fly as it should










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> I've tried following settings :
> 
> vcore : 1.4V
> pll voltage : 1.6V
> fsb : 1.2V
> loadline : activated
> cpu spread spectrum : disabled
> 
> Everything else on auto, with fps set to 430 hyper pi throws calculations errors at 8M, any idea ???
> 
> Gonna try default bios.
> 
> Edit : 400 seems stable, if i use it i can turn back ram timing to 5-5-5-15 instead of 6-6-6-18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've found this : http://forum.computerlounge.co.nz/yaf_postst50_Asus-P5Q-Pro---Overclocking-Guide.aspx
> Gonna try to raise nb voltage as well


First of all, its FSB (Front Side Bus) we are talking about, not FSP, FPS









Second of all, another advice from P5Q Pro owner-be carfeul with NB voltage, my board really hates overvolting. Giving it too much volts is much worse than too little (just stability-wise). Generally speaking you want your northbridge temperature under 60C, simple test, run Prime95 for 5-10 minutes at current settings, and then try touching your motherboards chipset and southbridge, , as a smart guy on the other forum said "warm is ok, if it feels hot it's an issue. If it burns you, both it and you have issues". Mine was getting pretty hot even at stock voltage, so I've replaced a thermal grease, put a 40mm fan on it few days after purchasing the board. Never had any issues with it since then. Currently running 450x9, rock stable (tested 10 hours of Prime95), with all of the voltages except VCore left at Auto. When I raised my NB voltage to 1.4V I was getting bsods after 20-30 mins due to NB overheating.

Last but not least, modded BIOS definitely doesn't decrease the overclocking capabilities, if anything, it improves them. Just don't forget to put power off your pc after flashing it and clearing cmos, both by jumper and removing battery for 2-3 mins. I've noticed the improvement only after doing that procedur

430 FSB definitely shouldn't require raising any voltages in the first place, try lowering your CPU multiplier to 8, set the VCore to 1,3V (it should be more than enough to do 3,44GHz) and begin with testing the stability of your memory at said FSB - that would be my first suspect. If your memory at 860MHz passes both 2-3 hours of Prime95 blend and 2-3 hours of MemTest86+, we can rule it out. If your Northbridge is cold, you can try SLIGHTLY increasing FSB Termination Voltage and Northbridge Voltage and see if it brings any improvement. If the problem persists, try different CPU and see if its stable at said FSB (lower your CPU multiplier if needed). That should give you an answer as to what is causing the problem.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> First of all, its FSB (Front Side Bus) we are talking about, not FSP, FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second of all, be carful with NB voltage, Asus P5Q boards don't really like too much voltage. Giving it too much volts is much worse than too little (just stability-wise). Generally speaking you want your northbridge temperature under 60C, simple test, run Prime95 for 5-10 minutes at current settings, and then try touching your chipset, , as a smart guy on the other forum said "warm is ok, if it feels hot it's an issue. If it burns you, both it and you have issues". Mine was getting pretty hot even at stock voltage, so I've replaced a thermal grease on it, put a 40mm fan on it few days after purchasing the board. Never had any issues with it since then. Currently running 450x9, rock stable (tested 10 hours of Prime95), with all of the voltages except VCore left at Auto. When I raised my NB voltage to 1.4V I was getting bsods after 20-30 mins due to NB overheating.
> 
> Last but not least, modded BIOS definitely doesn't decrease the overclocking capabilities, if anything, it improves them. Just don't forget to put power off your pc after flashing it and clearing cmos, both by jumper and removing battery for 2-3 mins. I've noticed the improvement only after doing that procedur
> 
> 430 FSB definitely shouldn't require raising any voltages in the first place, try lowering your CPU multiplier to 8, set the VCore to 1,3V (it should be more than enough to do 3,44GHz) and begin with testing the stability of your memory at said FSB - that would be my first suspect. If your memory at 860MHz passes both 2-3 hours of Prime95 blend and 2-3 hours of MemTest86+, we can rule it out. If your Northbridge is cold, you can try SLIGHTLY increasing FSB Termination Voltage and Northbridge Voltage and see if it brings any improvement. If the problem persists, try different CPU and see if its stable at said FSB (lower your CPU multiplier if needed). That should give you an answer as to what is causing the problem.


Thanks, gonna try this tomorrow, i'm a bit tired of all those failing tests








Btw, ratio is actually set to 6, since i only wanna see FSB potential, seems better with new settings.


----------



## Miroslav

Ok, I wont be doing OC of my CPU anytime soon since I have old BOX cooler from my Core2Duo








Till I get new one, no OC from me








Sorry m8


----------



## Wojton

Ah, I've forgotten about that, you can still try it at stock settings and see what your card scores though. I'm pretty sure its gonna score lower than that due to bottleneck, but I'd like to know by how much


----------



## Miroslav

Do you have any smaller program?
3d Mark is lol 1.7GB??


----------



## ried16

finally got a motherboard to try out a E5410 somebody gave me. GA-P35-DS3L. seems to be a fine overclocker. got it to 3.0 with stock voltage. temps around 52c. i'll report back after i try to push it some more.


----------



## ried16

looked at voltage wrong. stock is 1.18v im at 1.22v. this board doesnt have memory unlatch so i'm not gonna push it any further with this cheap kingston value ram. surprised it will do 858mhz. might have to put this cpu on my p45 board to see what it will do.


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> finally got a motherboard to try out a E5410 somebody gave me. GA-P35-DS3L. seems to be a fine overclocker. got it to 3.0 with stock voltage. temps around 52c. i'll report back after i try to push it some more.


4phase VRM which isn't the greatest, but still better than 3VRM like board so should be more efficient and stable than my board. You might want a XIGMATEK PTR-CN881 HDT chip set cooler eventually for that board or at least a cooling fan blowing on that stock heatsink that sucker gets blistering hot.
http://hwbot.org/benchmark/reference_clock/rankings?hardwareTypeId=motherboard_7384&cores=#start=0#interval=20


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miroslav*
> 
> Do you have any smaller program?
> 3d Mark is lol 1.7GB??


Try out just 3DMark 11 then, installer is like 360MB big.


----------



## GammaBreaker

Well, the E5450 has passed my battery of tests with flying colors.

Decrease VCore, test with 10x IBT Maximum until unstable
Increase VCore, test with 10x IBT Maximum until returned to stable
50x IBT Maximum
24 Hours Memtest86+
12 Hours P95 Small FFT
24 Hours P95 Blend
It may seem like overkill, but I've never had issues with setups that pass that gauntlet. The MOSFETs do have copper coolers on them, for what it's worth. I knew they were a weakness of this board, and put them on a year or two ago. They get quite hot.

For anyone with a P35-DS3L that tries to do this, here are my settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



P35-DS3L
E5450
8GB RAM - G.Skill F2-6400CL5D-4GBPQ x2

Code:



Code:


Robust Graphics Booster___________ [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio __________________ [9] 
Fine Clock Ratio _________________ [0]
CPU Host Clock Control____________ [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [400] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [100]
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
Performance Enhance_______________ [Standard]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [2.00]
DRAM Timing Selectable_____ SPD __ [Auto]

CAS Latency Time_______________5__ [5]
Dram RAS to CAS Delay__________5__ [5]
Dram RAS Precharge Delay_______5__ [5]
Precharge Delay (tRAS)_________18_ [15]

ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)_________3_ [6] 
Rank Write to READ Delay________3_ [4]
Write to Precharge Delay________6_ [8]
Refresh to ACT Delay___________52_ [68]
Read to Precharge Delay_________3_ [4]
Static tRead Value______________8_ [8]
Static tRead Phase Adjust_______0_ [Auto]

System Voltage Control____________ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__________ [+0.100V] 
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_________ [Normal] 
FSB OverVoltage Control___________ [+0.1V] 
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control________ [+0.2V] 
CPU Voltage Control_______________ [1.27500]

No-Execute Memory Protect_________ [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)___________ [Enabled]
C2/C2E State Support______________ [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support____________ [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2)________ [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function_________________ [Enabled]
Virtualization Technology_________ [Disabled]







Peak temp under IBT maximum load was 60C, ambient 21C.

Final step is to replace the Radeon HD 5850 2GB with a GTX 750Ti FTW/ACX. Runs immensely cooler, so less warm air will be getting radiated up toward the CPU, and drawing about a third of the power that the 5850 demands.

Good luck, fellow P35-DS3L users! It can be done!


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)___________ [Enabled]
> CPU EIST Function_________________ [Enabled]
> 
> Good luck, fellow P35-DS3L users! It can be done!


Do you always overclock with C1E and EIST enabled? I prefer having them disabled, don't like the CPU clock "jumping" up and down, plus I think having them disabled makes it easier to achieve stability.

P35-DS3L should be a decent board for OC, despite it's 4 power phases. It reminds me of my first overclocking steps with my budget P31-DS3L - pencil mod to reduce the Vdrop, ahh those were the days







I've reached 4162MHz with Pentium E5200 and 4400MHz with pentium E6300 on that board. I also reached 500FSB reference clock, just to submit it to HWBot (pretty much for for *****s and giggles). Then the time has come for Q6600, but of course, I never even considered upgrading the motherboard along with it. I reached something like 3150MHz and was stupid enough to attempt 4GHz [email protected],6V using SetFSB. Amazingly, it has never shown any signs that something isn't right, I only realised my mistake when one day I tried to unplug 4-pin ATX power cord from it and it just wouldnt come out - after a closer inspection it turned out that the entire socket is burned and when I finally managed to unplug it, one of the pins came right out of the socket with the plug. I cut off an identical plug from dead PSU, soldered it to contact points of 4-pin socket at the back of the board and secured with plumber's putty. That same board works till this day. That's one, sturdy b*tch if you ask me


----------



## GammaBreaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Do you always overclock with C1E and EIST enabled? I prefer having them disabled, don't like the CPU clock "jumping" up and down, plus I think having them disabled makes it easier to achieve stability.


Both, actually. I do the initial phase with them disabled to get my bearings on what the hardware wants. When it proves to be stable-ish, I enable them and go through the final battery of listed tests. It usually takes one or two tiny bumps in voltage, if any.
Quote:


> P35-DS3L should be a decent board for OC, despite it's 4 power phases. It reminds me of my first overclocking steps with my budget P31-DS3L - pencil mod to reduce the Vdrop, ahh those were the days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've reached 4162MHz with Pentium E5200 and 4400MHz with pentium E6300 on that board. I also reached 500FSB reference clock, just to submit it to HWBot (pretty much for for *****s and giggles). Then the time has come for Q6600, but of course, I never even considered upgrading the motherboard along with it. I reached something like 3150MHz and was stupid enough to let it run Prime95 overnight. It never shown any signs that something isn't right, I only realised my mistake when one day I tried to unplug 4-pin ATX power cord from it and it just wouldnt come out - after a closer inspection it turned out that the entire socket is burned and when I finally managed to unplug it, one of the pins came right out of the socket with the plug. I cut off an identical plug from dead PSU, soldered it to contact points of 4-pin socket at the back of the board and secured with plumber's putty. That same board works till this day. That's one, sturdy b*tch if you ask me


That's harder than I ever punish anything! Though I did check the back of the motherboard after all those days of testing, to make sure those VRMs didn't get scorched. I have seen the photos of crispy PCBs... Thankfully, almost nothing I do as a user will push the hardware like P95 and IBT.

But that does remind me to take a peek at the CPU power socket... The P35 just uses a 4-pin instead of an 8-pin.


----------



## badboysll44

hi anyone had success overclocking the commando. the max i can do is 3.32ghz after that i get fatal error in prime95. i notice error if i raise the memory frequency over 750mhz where my memory stated that it could run @ 800mhz. btw i use kingmax ddr2 800 2x2gb and silicon power ddr2 800 2x2gb. can you tell me which ram do you use?

thanks,
ali

here some screenshot..


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

All settings back to auto, fsb 400, multi 9, need <=1.25 (1.25 passed, testing 1.225 actually) vcore in order to pass x264 tests... dunno why i can't pass tests with fsb > 400 (multi == 6), even with all voltages raised.
I think i gonna test memory again, i haven't tested it that time because i had test it when i had overclocked the dual core E8400 chip.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badboysll44*
> 
> hi anyone had success overclocking the commando. the max i can do is 3.32ghz after that i get fatal error in prime95. i notice error if i raise the memory frequency over 750mhz where my memory stated that it could run @ 800mhz. btw i use kingmax ddr2 800 2x2gb and silicon power ddr2 800 2x2gb. can you tell me which ram do you use?
> 
> thanks,
> ali
> 
> here some screenshot..


If fsb is 350 then you can run your ram to 700.

Anyway, you should first set multi to 6, fsb to 200, and then test ram overclock ability setting higher ratio on it and then use SetFSB.
Once you know the RAM limit, test the FSB, setting ram ratio to 1:1, multi to 6, raising FSB with SetFSB.
Once it is done, you know ram and fsb limit, and you can try to raise cpu freq staying far enough from the 2 previous limits.

Seems that your ram is not the fault if it is 800MHz.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badboysll44*
> 
> hi anyone had success overclocking the commando. the max i can do is 3.32ghz after that i get fatal error in prime95. i notice error if i raise the memory frequency over 750mhz where my memory stated that it could run @ 800mhz. btw i use kingmax ddr2 800 2x2gb and silicon power ddr2 800 2x2gb. can you tell me which ram do you use?
> 
> thanks,
> ali


What do you expect? Your motherboard's chipset originally supported 800 MHz Rated FSB and it was overclockable up to 1066 MHz Rated FSB.

Presently, you have overclocked your Rated FSB to 1335ish MHz which means that your Chipset is already 66% overclocked over its stock speed of 800 MHz Rated FSB.

You have jumped on the wrong camel here, Ali. This one is old and the best thing you could do is put a bullet in her head to end her misery.


----------



## besttt

all xeons cpu overckloced 1 ghz above very easy to all motherboards even your motherboard does not suport high fsb


----------



## ClintE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> all xeons cpu overckloced 1 ghz above very easy to all motherboards even your motherboard does not suport high fsb


Only if the memory will go above 800MHz (mine doesn't seem to be able to except with potentially damaging voltages)


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> all xeons cpu overckloced 1 ghz above very easy to all motherboards even your motherboard does not suport high fsb


I'm yet to fully understand that statement, but I disagree with what I understood, 1GHz overclock is definitely hard to accomplish, if not impossible with many motherboards. Just because it _works_ with Xeon doens't mean that it will let you overclock it. Support for 1333+ FSB is just one of the few requirements.


----------



## besttt

try 1:1 fsb:ram and all ok mine its 1066 and i run it to 890 at 1066 not stable at all


----------



## GammaBreaker

Boy, the difference in games that use multiple cores is staggering. The 750 Ti is doing every bit as well (or better) than my older 5850, and the frame rates have become quite a bit more stable with those two extra cores, even at the same clock as the E8400.

From what I gather, the biggest fault of this iteration of quad core is that because it's really two paired cores on one CPU, anything that needs to move from 0 or 1 to 2 or 3 has to pass through the bus. FSB thrashing, I think it's called? Well, even so, it is a marked improvement. I'll have to run a couple of tests and compare them with my previous results.

Considered tightening memory timings a bit, but having all 4 DIMMs slotted is pretty hard on these boards, IIRC. Should probably just leave it a bit loose in the name of stability.

Thanks to everyone in this thread for the bountiful information on this. It has breathed new life into my old Core2 PC. It's only a secondary unit these days, but even so, it was struggling now and then. It should be good to go for quite some time, now. Pretty much until I replace my main i7 930 PC, which will then take its place.

Now, what to do with that extra, brand new X5460...


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> Considered tightening memory timings a bit, but having all 4 DIMMs slotted is pretty hard on these boards, IIRC. Should probably just leave it a bit loose in the name of stability.
> ..


Not at all, it is not at all hard on socket 775 boards, it all depends what kind of board you have and what kind of memory you have got.

As always, *you get what you pay for*:





Screenie No 1 comes from the AIDA 64 benchmark, and Screenie No 2 is from the good ol' Everest Benchmark. Results between these two benchmarks are not comparable with each other.

Specs:

-Intel Core 2 Extreme [email protected] GHz
-Asus P5Q Deluxe Intel P 45 Express motherboard
-GSKILL Trident Extreme Performance Memory F2-8800CL5D-4GBPI 4X2GB=8GB (DDR2-1100 MHz)

Remember: you get what you pay for.

You buy garbage low cost equipment you will get garbage low end overclocks.


----------



## Arxontas

I might add the above screenies stand for 24/7 overclocks used for gaming.

I was never interested in overclocking just for the sake of overclocking and all my overclocks are gaming overclocks (in this case "were" as my S775 system was sold on ebay last January and it even managed to fetch a ridiculous price).


----------



## omega1988

thats what i got when i puted the cpu .it didn't went any further


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> 
> 
> thats what i got when i puted the cpu .it didn't went any further


Is that a Biostar G31-M7?
It should work on G31 chipset, but maybe TDP is over the limit. Have you tried patching and jumper reseting BIOS?

Edit
Some guys had similar problem on Acers with P31 / G31. No fixes were found.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> 
> 
> thats what i got when i puted the cpu .it didn't went any further
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a Biostar G31-M7?
> It should work on G31 chipset, but maybe TDP is over the limit. Have you tried patching and jumper reseting BIOS?
> 
> Edit
> Some guys had similar problem on Acers with P31 / G31. No fixes were found.
Click to expand...

I got a acer/gateway mobo working but they dont like quads. the 5260 was the one i could get to work. the quad i tried was a 5472.


----------



## omega1988

Fleshed but didn't did that jumper reset . How I do it ?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

If you can't find the jumper, removing the battery for a few minutes should do the same thing.


----------



## hkniazi

Hi everyone,

although I have been visiting this forum since last couple of months but this is my first official post.

My system specs are;

E5450 @ 3.0GHz C0 revision (stock)
ASUS P5Q-E (with 771 moded BIOS)
2x 2GB Supertalent @800 MHz
2x 2GB Corsair @1066 MHz
GTX470
Bequiet 530W PSU

The problem.
After flashing the modded BIOS, the system and normal windows programs are running fine. I could even play crysis 3 without and crash problems. But with some other games, the system freezes and have to ctrl+alt+Del to close the game and rerun it.

Though my goal was to OC the system, but even at stock settings, it is running very unstable. The small FFT test I can run for hours and it will not give any error but with Large FFT and Blend test, one or two workers will stop right after couple of minutes after starting the test.

I have run Memtest with All RAM modules, and also with both corsair or both supertalent alone respectively and it passes them all. I have tried with intel Burn Test (with standad setting) and it will pass it as well (with the only problem that it stops my display driver a couple of times during the test, but the overall result was good).

Assuming that the problem lies with my RAM, I did manual setting (the clock at 887MHz, 800MHz and voltage at 2.1v) and timing (6-6-6-18, or 5-5-5-15) but Prime 95 problem still persists.
When I tried running Intel burn test with Max setting, the result was that the system is unstable.

While using 4 ram modules, I tried to increase the voltage to NB first at 1.2v and later on 1.3v in BIOS, but Aida 64 will show it to be 1.1v

Now slowly I am getting out of options and ideas. It will be really helpful if anybody could help me out.


----------



## gagarin77

@hkniazi
First lets see if problem isn't elsewhere. Load BIOS defaults and after reboot turn off all energy saving functions (EIST / Speedstep / C1E / C2E / C4E etc.). Don't forget to write down your SATA settings.
BTW
Aida shows only stock voltage for NB.


----------



## besttt

screenshot of your voltage bios settings if you want help


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> 
> 
> thats what i got when i puted the cpu .it didn't went any further


Try it with just 1 dimm installed and also you could try setting your bios PCIe to 100MHz to see if it helps. My G31 chipset needs PCIe overclocking to reach higher FSB settings. For me it's FSB divided by 3.4 = PCIe roughly due to the way it's tied to the PLL chip or something. Basically at 333FSB you'd need PCIe 98MHz roughly though I'd probably set it at 100MHz regardless there is no real point setting it below that since it's safe to run at 100MHz that's it's default spec speed. Be aware that above 100PCIe overclocking it can be dangerous to system components like SATA/PCI/PCIe HD's in particular are prone to data corruption around 110MHz-120MHz PCIe.


----------



## knowom

If the PCIe 100MHz setting fixes it you may want to mod your bios to default set PCIe to 100MHz. That way if you ever need to clear your jumpers or w/e you won't need to change CPU's to fix the bios because that would be a real irritation.


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Is that a Biostar G31-M7?
> It should work on G31 chipset, but maybe TDP is over the limit. Have you tried patching and jumper reseting BIOS?
> 
> Edit
> Some guys had similar problem on Acers with P31 / G31. No fixes were found.


That could be the case TDP for his board appears to be only 115watts from what I can see at least. Though it does support 45nm since it's supports the E7200 & E7500.
http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=355#cpu

If it is indeed a TDP issue a E5450 would be your next best option since it's only 80w it's either that or a better motherboard, but the latter would be even more expensive. You could always resell the x5460 for that first option to pay for the other.


----------



## hkniazi

@gagarin77

As you asked, I reset my bios to stock settings and than disabled all the power saving functions for cpu.






And this is what I got after 15 minutes in Large FFT Test.



Afterwards I tried to Load the manual settings for CPU and RAM voltages and timings, but to no avail.






My NB chipset configuration looks like this. Do I need to changed anything over here?


Thanks in advance. Would really appreciate your help.


----------



## omega1988

Fleshed but didn't did that jumper reset . How I do it ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> That could be the case TDP for his board appears to be only 115watts from what I can see at least. Though it does support 45nm since it's supports the E7200 & E7500.
> http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=355#cpu
> 
> If it is indeed a TDP issue a E5450 would be your next best option since it's only 80w it's either that or a better motherboard, but the latter would be even more expensive. You could always resell the x5460 for that first option to pay for the other.


i mannaged to boot it but the Temps where VERY VERY HIGH somthing like 85c . i even didn't did a shotscreen i was scered that something will burn so i turned of the PC))
could that be just a not good modded BIOS ? or somthing alse ?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hkniazi*
> 
> @gagarin77
> 
> As you asked, I reset my bios to stock settings and than disabled all the power saving functions for cpu.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what I got after 15 minutes in Large FFT Test.
> 
> 
> 
> Afterwards I tried to Load the manual settings for CPU and RAM voltages and timings, but to no avail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My NB chipset configuration looks like this. Do I need to changed anything over here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance. Would really appreciate your help.


OK, that didn't worked so try increasing Vcore to 1,35V and enable Load-Line Calibration, set FSB Strap to 333. [email protected] 6-6-6-18. If it doesn't help than set NB voltage to 1,4V and RAM voltage to 2,1V (don't know if those Supertalents can handle 2,1V so you may want to test them separately at lower voltage). If this fails, than take out all RAM modules except one in the last slot and test them one by one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> Fleshed but didn't did that jumper reset . How I do it ?
> i mannaged to boot it but the Temps where VERY VERY HIGH somthing like 85c . i even didn't did a shotscreen i was scered that something will burn so i turned of the PC))
> could that be just a not good modded BIOS ? or somthing alse ?


Motherboard manual -> CMOS RESET / CMOS RESET JUMPER

Temperature readings may be wrong, because onboard chip has wrong Tjmax setting, or one of heat sink's mounts didn't get into right position and is not locked properly.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hkniazi*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> although I have been visiting this forum since last couple of months but this is my first official post.
> 
> My system specs are;
> 
> E5450 @ 3.0GHz C0 revision (stock)
> ASUS P5Q-E (with 771 moded BIOS)
> 2x 2GB Supertalent @800 MHz
> 2x 2GB Corsair @1066 MHz
> GTX470
> Bequiet 530W PSU
> 
> The problem.
> After flashing the modded BIOS, the system and normal windows programs are running fine. I could even play crysis 3 without and crash problems. But with some other games, the system freezes and have to ctrl+alt+Del to close the game and rerun it.
> 
> Though my goal was to OC the system, but even at stock settings, it is running very unstable. The small FFT test I can run for hours and it will not give any error but with Large FFT and Blend test, one or two workers will stop right after couple of minutes after starting the test.
> .
> .
> .
> Now slowly I am getting out of options and ideas. It will be really helpful if anybody could help me out.


Hello, *hkniazi*, fellow P5Q & E5450 user!







Let's try the standard procedure, try all of these steps in that order:

1.Remove all but one, 800MHz memory module, run Prime, with JUST 1 module, change the CPU Ratio Setting from Auto to 9, bump the CPU VCore manually to 1,25V (leave all the other voltages at Auto) , change the Load-Line calibration from Auto to Enabled, run Prime, see if the problem persists.

2.*Try a different GPU / more powerful PSU*, your 530W might not be enough to handle that watt-hungry beast of a GPU, along with 4 RAM modules and Quad Core CPU (read below)

3.After a few minutes of Prime95 tests, touch the Northbridge/Southbridge heatsink, if any of them is hot at stock voltage, make sure that the're mounted correctly, replace the thermal grease on both, if needed, try mounting a fan blowing at it, run Prime, see if the problem persists

4.Remove the CPU from its socket, clean UP its surfaces aswell as contact points with tissue, slightly wetted in alcohol (BUT NOT SOAKED AND NOT WITH WATER), then with another tissue until its completely dry, make sure that your LGA771-775 adapter is applied correctly, then take a look at the pins in your CPU socket, make sure that none of them is bent or missing and none of them contacts with another one, if something doesn't look right, that might be the reason of your unstability, finally, run Prime, see if the problem persists

As a P5Q user, I can see a possible suspect in your 4 RAM modules - just because each module passes the tests doesn't mean that they're gonna work together (4 modules put a lot of strain on memory controller and the fact that their factory frequency differs, doesn't help either often 1066MHz modules don't like to run on lower frequency, I'd suggest removing them for the testing purpose and see how 800MHz module alone coops with your CPU).

Another possible suspect is your PSU - it could be running "out of watts" under load, not being able to keep the VCore stable and thus - making CPU unstable.
I used to have Q6600 with GTX560Ti and 500W Chieftec power suply, but during the gaming, power consumption would nearly reach that value, so it was getting quite warm and loud. That is why I replaced it with 680W Tagan PSU which handles my current config with ease. GTX470 is quite a watt- hungry beast, if your PC resets during gaming,the PSU is the most probable reason - it's always good to have a PSU that can handle your config with at least 100W to spare. Yours, although pretty decent, definitely can't.

What I *DON'T* think is causing the problem, are your BIOS settings (I'm currently running [email protected],05 rock stable with literally FSB and VCore changed from stock settings, but I have 3, identical memory modules, so they're working "in harmony").

I'm pretty sure that at stock CPU settings, there aren't much more possible reasons for unstability. If I'd have to guess, I'd say its the PSU, just because of "But with some other games, the system freezes and have to ctrl+alt+Del to close the game and rerun it" sentence.

Let us know if any of these steps resolved the problem.


----------



## besttt

cpu E5450... MOTHERBOARD GA-EP45-UD3P
stable at prime 95.... 24 hours
works only 1:1 dram freq and with 1066 modules see pictures
vcore max 1.418 cpu reference 0.815-0830
the temperatures at hw monitor are after 24 hours test prime95 with 5000 mb ram load


----------



## besttt

stable 30 minutes now my final settings at 4652mhz


----------



## Wojton

[email protected],72V on what, basic air cooling? Not that it's any of my business, but I would hate to be the next owner of that CPU (or the motherboard)...
Plus, unless you've upraged to WC or LNO I find it hard to believe that it made it through 30mins of any stress testing. With that voltage, the temperatures would just sky rocket over 100C, on ANY air cooling, causing the system reboot.


----------



## besttt

my new air cooling



if you have that motherboard http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2919#ov you can do everything there is not limits

STAY TUNE MY NEW TARGET IS 5.2GHZ


----------



## Arxontas

If you bought that CPU just to bring it on its knees through insensible overclocking so be it, but if you plan to keep that CPU and mobo for future use, be advised that VCORES greater than 1.45V and FSB Termination Voltages (aka VTT) greater than exactly 1.365V will permanently cripple a 45nm Yorkfield/Harpertown CPU.

More specifically, working a Yorkfield/Harpertown CPU with a FSB Termination Voltage (aka VTT) greater than 1.365V has been known to kill these CPUS in just 24 hours.

Anandtech (www.anandtech.com) actually fried an $1k Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9650 CPU that way.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/3381

The name of the Anandtech guy who managed this feat was Gary Key, and he left Anandtech shortly thereafter.

You can read the details above.


----------



## besttt

post 5273 my daily settings.....
the only thing who i change when the temperature of weather be colder,,,
is the cpu reference,, more cold,, more cpu reference voltage


----------



## omega1988

Installed the X5460 on p5qc asus . All went ok . After 3 min screen stuck . And now when booting black screen


----------



## besttt

remoove batery reset motherboard to default try again if all ok try to oc


----------



## omega1988

mobo - P5QC with moded bios
4gb - ddr3 - 1333hz - corsair
120gb ssd
fan acric freezer 13
chinese GTX770

ok i wokeup in the morning and he works agine.... so i updated the bios . and even after that in windows in real temp , core temp , aida64 , HWMonitor . are showing alittle different temps and Core Voltage .

* do i need to turn somthing on or off in bios ?

* why is the temps and Vcore are different . and what is the right ?

here some screenshots

original Bios


modded Bios from here


1min stressed modded Bios


----------



## besttt

its normal my friend never show the same temperatures with bios but if you get black screen yesterday you have to check your oc settings


----------



## omega1988

i didn't overclocked it yet...


----------



## besttt

if you did not oc yet and you get black screen you have to increase vcore defaults many times at not corect


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> post 5273 my daily settings.....
> the only thing who i change when the temperature of weather be colder,,,
> is the cpu reference,, more cold,, more cpu reference voltage


You used, on air, the following voltages:

1. CPU VCORE 1.760
2. CPU PLL: 1.90
3. VTT: 1.60

By running these voltages on air, you have permanently damaged your CPU. This phenomenon is called "CPU degradation" through "Electron migration". Your CPU will now require significantly higher than normal voltages to be stable at any given stock and OC clock.

There is also the danger of sudden death of your CPU at these voltages.

Ofc it doesn't matter much b/c this is now ancient tech and it is, for the most part, worthless but I bothered to write the above b/c you implied that you intend to keep this rig for more than a day or two.

In overclocking there are limits. Overclocking does not scale linearly with voltage ad infinitum, else we would all still be running Pentium 4's overclocked at 32 GHz or so with 110V AC VCORE.

Below are the maximum recommended voltages for 45nm Yorkfield and Harpertwon CPUS compiled by ANANDTECH:


----------



## hkniazi

@gagarin77

Thanks a lot for your help friend. You saved my day and my system. Now after your recommendation, I have increased the voltage to the NB to 1.4v, which I was afraid of doing so before, the system is running pretty stable. I ran prime95 large FFT for over 2 hours and did not get any one single error. My next step will be to OC the system, and for that I will probably require your help again. I will get back to you.

@wojton

Thanks for your detailed explanation and readiness to help me out. I was using this very same PSU and GPU before with Q6600 which was overclocked to 3.6GHz and the system was very stable. Problem started after I mounted E5450 in the socket. But now thanks to you and other forum members I could resolve it. Your help is very much appreciated.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> You used, on air, the following voltages:
> 
> 1. CPU VCORE 1.760
> 2. CPU PLL: 1.90
> 3. VTT: 1.60
> 
> By running these voltages on air, you have permanently damaged your CPU. This phenomenon is called "CPU degradation" through "Electron migration". Your CPU will now require significantly higher than normal voltages to be stable at any given stock and OC clock.
> 
> There is also the danger of sudden death of your CPU at these voltages.
> 
> Ofc it doesn't matter much b/c this is now ancient tech and it is, for the most part, worthless but I bothered to write the above b/c you implied that you intend to keep this rig for more than a day or two.
> 
> In overclocking there are limits. Overclocking does not scale linearly with voltage ad infinitum, else we would all still be running Pentium 4's overclocked at 32 GHz or so with 110V AC VCORE.
> 
> Below are the maximum recommended voltages for 45nm Yorkfield and Harpertwon CPUS compiled by ANANDTECH:


look my settings now my question is from my board which is nb voltage?which is sb voltage?and which is cpu vtt voltage


----------



## Arxontas

MCH Core=NB voltage
MCH=Memory Controller Hub=Northbridge
CPU Termination=FSB Termination=VTT
ICH=Southbridge


----------



## omega1988

so what tempeture programe should i belive ?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> so what tempeture programe should i belive ?


hw monitor core 0
core 1
core 2
core 3


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> so what tempeture programe should i belive ?


HWMonitor, but in order for it to show the proper temperatures, you need to go to the program folder, open up "hwmonitorw.ini" file and change CPU_0_TJMAX from 100 to 85. There is also a IntelCoreSeries widget for Windows 7, which shows you the temperatures of each core, but unlike CoreTemp widget, it doesn't need any additional software in order to work and has an option to change Tjmax value, so it will also show you the correct temperatures after you change that value to 85.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> HWMonitor, but in order for it to show the proper temperatures, you need to go to the program folder, open up "hwmonitorw.ini" file and change CPU_0_TJMAX from 100 to 85. There is also a IntelCoreSeries widget for Windows 7, which shows you the temperatures of each core, but unlike CoreTemp widget, it doesn't need any additional software in order to work and has an option to change Tjmax value, so it will also show you the correct temperatures after you change that value to 85.


tj max for xeons is 85?if you set it at 85 cpu temp and core 0 core 1 core 2 core 3 are the same if you dont core 0-3 are uper 10 points from cpu temp


----------



## omega1988

also what should be or what to set the CPU Voltage for X5460 when overclocking and not?


----------



## omega1988

i chenged it in HWMonitor and the temps decresed a little somthing like 10c =) . i setted Vcore 1.500 but in all programes it shows 1.136 . i overclocked it to 3.850hz . looks very stable


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> i chenged it in HWMonitor and the temps decresed a little somthing like 10c =) . i setted Vcore 1.500 but in all programes it shows 1.136 . i overclocked it to 3.850hz . looks very stable


no my friend its very high 1.356 its enough for 3.8ghz you see only 1.136 because you have to set load line calibration on if your motherboard have this option


----------



## omega1988

how far can i get it with my cooler ? and should i get it so far ?))


----------



## omega1988

now the maximum temp in HWMonitor after 5 min stress on 3.9gh


----------



## omega1988

if i increase bus more then 410 i'm getting blue screen . if i decrease Vcore stucks . guess if i want more bus i need increaseing Vcore . but how far is safe ?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> how far can i get it with my cooler ? and should i get it so far ?))


4.100 ghz its the safest limits for your cooler e5460 runs at 4.100 very easy set at motherboard vcore 1.418 its very safe


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> if i increase bus more then 410 i'm getting blue screen . if i decrease Vcore stucks . guess if i want more bus i need increaseing Vcore . but how far is safe ?


your motherboard does not have option load line calibration?see the safe limits


----------



## omega1988

strange . why when i set Vcore in bios for 1.500 every other place the vcore shown is 1.128


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> tj max for xeons is 85?if you set it at 85 cpu temp and core 0 core 1 core 2 core 3 are the same if you dont core 0-3 are uper 10 points from cpu temp


Yes, Intel Xeon X54xx and E54xx family has Tjmax of 85C. By default, many temperature measuring programs are set to Tjmax of 100C, which is correct for Core2 CPU's, but for Xeon's this value should be changed in order to show correct temperatures.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> also what should be or what to set the CPU Voltage for X5460 when overclocking and not?


That's the kind of knowledge you should obtain before attempting any kind of overclock. I suggest reading some begginer's overclocking guide to learn the basics (it's long but highly recommended if you are new to Intel oveclocking







) About 1,2-1,25V should be fine for stock frequency, then you can lower it one step at the time and see what is the lowest voltage that your CPU needs for stability (the most basic stability check is 2h+ of Prime95 or OCCT Stability test (around 8-10h is recommended to validated 24/7 settings).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> i chenged it in HWMonitor and the temps decresed a little somthing like 10c =) . i setted Vcore 1.500 but in all programes it shows 1.136 . i overclocked it to 3.850hz . looks very stable


Despite what AnandTech's voltage table says, I don't recommend breaking 1,45V VCore for daily usage, 1,5V is little too high for 24/7 settings.

The best way to overclock is trial and error, start from low voltage (like 1,3V), and set your FSB to something sensible, like 360 (which, given that your CPU mutiplier is 9.5, should give you 3,42GHz), then stress testing it for a couple of minutes to see it its stable, if it gives you an error/crashes/bsod's you need to raise voltage, one step at a time until its stable. Then you raise the FSB to the next "test" value (say, you wanna 3,6GHz, you set FSB to 380, bump the voltage by a 0,01-0,02V and repeat the process until you reach the CPU clock that you want. *As long as you don't go past 4,0GHz (OR 400FSB), CPU VCore and FSB value are the only 2 settings you need to play with* (sometimes, you might also need to slightly raise memory voltage in order for it to run stable at higher clock, but as long as you have no problems with booting / getting through Prime95 tests, you don't need to worry about it). As I said, it's trial and error and it will take you some time to learn what your CPU can do at which voltage. X54xx Xeons are quite different than E54xx, so my current settings won't be much of a help for you. However, gagarin77 currently has a X5460 aswell, so he might be able to help you further. The moment when your CPU passes Prime95 SmallFFT test for at least 2 hours, you can assume that its stable enough for daily usage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> strange . why when i set Vcore in bios for 1.500 every other place the vcore shown is 1.128


As I said, 1,5V is too high for X54xx and air cooling. If this screenshot you've posted shows temperatures under load, then either your temp sensor is malfunctioning, or the mobo doesn't apply the voltage that you set for some reason. Temperatures below 50C under Prime95 are impossible with any kind of air cooling, not to mention the voltage you've applied. Go to BIOS, disable EIST, C1E (they're not available under Advanced tab in BIOS), then go to Ai Tweaker tab, enable Load Line Calibration and lower your V-Core to 1,3V, that's a safe voltage to begin overclocking with. The voltage you've set in the bios shouldn't differ by more than 0,01V to what CPU-Z is showing you.


----------



## omega1988

sorry my mistake i setted to 1,1500 not 1,500


----------



## omega1988




----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*


1.418 its for 4100 mhz


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Yes, Intel Xeon X54xx and E54xx family has Tjmax of 85C. By default, many temperature measuring programs are set to Tjmax of 100C, which is correct for Core2 CPU's, but for Xeon's this value should be changed in order to show correct temperatures.
> That's the kind of knowledge you should obtain before attempting any kind of overclock. I suggest reading some begginer's overclocking guide to learn the basics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 1,2-1,25V should be fine for no OC, then you can lower it one step at the time and see what is the lowest voltage that your CPU needs for stability (the most basic stability check is 2h+ of Prime95 or OCCT Stability test (around 8-10h is recommended to validated 24/7 settings).
> Despite what AnandTech's voltage table says, I don't recommend breaking 1,45V VCore for daily usage, 1,5V is little too high for 24/7 settings.
> 
> The best way to overclock is trial and error, start from low voltage (like 1,3V), and setting you FSB to something sensible, like 360 (which should give you 3,42GHz), then stress testing it for a couple of minutes to see it its stable, if it gives you an error/crashes/bsod's you need to raise voltage, one step at a time until its stable. Then you raise the FSB to the next "test" value (say, you wanna 3,6GHz, you set FSB to 380, bump the voltage by a 0,01-0,02V and repeat the process until you reach the CPU clock that you want. As I said, it's trial and error and it will take you some time to learn what your CPU can do at which voltage. X54xx Xeons are quite different than E54xx, so my current settings won't be much of a help for you. However, gagarin77 currently has a X5460 aswell, so he might be able to help you further. The moment when your CPU passes Prime95 SmallFFT test for at least 2 hours, you can assume that its stable enough for daily usage.
> As I said, 1,5V is too high for X54xx and air cooling. Yet, I'm very surprised to see how low your temperatures are. Go to BIOS, disable EIST, C1E (they're not available under Advanced tab in BIOS), then go to Ai Tweaker tab, enable Load Line Calibration and lower your V-Core to 1,3V, that's a safe voltage to begin overclocking with.


how i change that settings to 85 at core temp?


----------



## omega1988

i'm now on 3.950gz with 1.172v


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> i'm now on 3.950gz with 1.172v


very low your vcore you have to increase a lot nb and others to be stable you have first to go at 1.387 and uper for 4.1 ghz


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> how i change that settings to 85 at core temp?


You can't change Tjmax in CoreTemp (or at least I don't think you can, haven't been using that program for ages), use HWMonitor and modifiy hwmonitorw.ini file.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> very low your vcore you have to increase a lot nb and others to be stable you have first to go at 1.387 and uper for 4.1 ghz


Good, run Prime95 and see if it's stable, I doubt it will at that voltage, you will need around 1,3V for that. Just follow the basic steps I've described and eventually, you should reach the voltage at which your CPU is stable. Just keep in mind that you will need Prime95 to run for a couple of hours in order to properly verify if your CPU is stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> very low your vcore you have to increase a lot nb and others to be stable you have first to go at 1.387 and uper for 4.1 ghz


*Don't give omega1988 advices based on your settings*, you (and I) have E5450 with TDP of 80W, he has X5460 with TDP OF 120W. Believe me, that changes A LOT. At 1,4V his temperatures will be MUCH higher than yours and he doesn't need nearly as high voltage as you to reach 4GHz. Just keep that in mind.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> You can't change Tjmax in CoreTemp (or at least I don't think you can, haven't been using that program for ages), use HWMonitor and modifiy hwmonitorw.ini file.
> Good, run Prime95 and see if it's stable, I doubt it will at that voltage, it will need around 1,3V for that. Just follow the basic steps I've described, unti you achieve total stability.
> *Don't give omega1988 advices based on your settings*, you (and I) have E5450 with TDP of 80W, he has X5460 with TDP OF 120W. Believe me, that changes A LOT. At 1,4V his temperatures will be MUCH higher than yours and he doesn't need nearly as high voltage as you to reach 4GHz. Just keep that in mind.


i have both cpu 5450 and 5460


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> i have both cpu 5450 and 5460


You should know then, that X5460 doesn't need as much volts as E5450 to be stable at desired clock, yet, it still manages to generate significantly more heat.

*omega1988*, what is the exact name of your CPU cooling? Are you using any additional fans? What is your PC case and how many fans you have mounted in it? What is your power supply? Knowing all that, I can tell you (more or less) how far you can try to push your CPU


----------



## omega1988

arctic freezer 13
one 80mm fan to suck in air from front
one 120mm fan to pull out air outside the case (it is just behind the arctic freezer 13 . so it works a little like pushh and pull

the power suply - zeus ps520gw


----------



## omega1988

maybe tomorrow i get another 80mm fan that i will install on a pc case that will blow just on top of the acric freezer


----------



## Wojton

It won't make much of a difference anyway, but that's a decent cooling, it should be enough for 3.8-4GHz 24/7, depending on how high voltage your CPU will need to be stable at those clocks. As I said, I'd begin OC'ing with 1,3V VCore and see how far you can go with FSB until it becomes unstable (you know that its unstable if it fails after a few minutes of Prime95 testing). From what I know, X5460's need around 1.35V for 4GHz, but keep an eye on the temperatures while testing with Prime95, if they don't get past 75C during first 5mins of test, you are good to go to leave it for a few hours, otherwise, you will have to either lower the voltage (and thus, the CPU clock along with it), or upgrade the cooling.

Also, you might want to touch your CPU heatsink after a few minutes of Prime95 testing, just to make sure that CPU temp readings shown by HWMonitor are correct, it shouldn't be more than slightly warm.The air blown out at the back of your case shouldn't be warm either, if it is, your cooling is not efficient enough.


----------



## andydul

My previous MB ASUS P5Q-E was not perfect stable with Xeon and ADATA EE 1066+ (and ADATA EE 800+) memory, my updated BIOS with 771 microcodes doesnt help...

On GIGABYTE EP45-UD3P i hit 4,2 GHz stable frequency, but without modded BIOS i cant use Speedstep, C1, vtX, SSE 4.1 functions.

Can anyone experienced mod BIOS F10 for my GIGABYTE EP45-UD3P ver 1.0 and Xeon X5460 (CPUID 1067A) please?

Thanks a lot for help!


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydul*
> 
> My previous MB ASUS P5Q-E was not perfect stable with Xeon and ADATA EE 1066+ (and ADATA EE 800+) memory, my updated BIOS with 771 microcodes doesnt help...
> 
> On GIGABYTE EP45-UD3P i hit 4,2 GHz stable frequency, but without modded BIOS i cant use Speedstep, C1, vtX, SSE 4.1 functions.
> 
> Can anyone experienced mod BIOS F10 for my GIGABYTE EP45-UD3P ver 1.0 and Xeon X5460 (CPUID 1067A) please?
> 
> Thanks a lot for help!


take it my friend

f10moddedbios.zip 591k .zip file


----------



## IntenseFisting

Hey guys I'm looking for a motherboard that supports this mod and can reach 421fsb or more for 4ghz on x5460 under $100. Any ideas?


----------



## omega1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> It won't make much of a difference anyway, but that's a decent cooling, it should be enough for 3.8-4GHz 24/7, depending on how high voltage your CPU will need to be stable at those clocks. As I said, I'd begin OC'ing with 1,3V VCore and see how far you can go with FSB until it becomes unstable (you know that its unstable if it fails after a few minutes of Prime95 testing). From what I know, X5460's need around 1.35V for 4GHz, but keep an eye on the temperatures while testing with Prime95, if they don't get past 75C during first 5mins of test, you are good to go to leave it for a few hours, otherwise, you will have to either lower the voltage (and thus, the CPU clock along with it), or upgrade the cooling.
> 
> Also, you might want to touch your CPU heatsink after a few minutes of Prime95 testing, just to make sure that CPU temp readings shown by HWMonitor are correct, it shouldn't be more than slightly warm.The air blown out at the back of your case shouldn't be warm either, if it is, your cooling is not efficient enough.


but from the info here i should not cross 63c and you say 75c ??


----------



## Arxontas

Even someone like you should be able to get it after looking at the pic above.


----------



## omega1988

ou ok . should i be afraid of this Tcase it's 70c ?

then the core temp should be not more then 75c i understand


----------



## omega1988

if i set fsb on 430 and 1.3v the temps are getting to 75c . then i lowered the Vcore to 1.28 and agine rised the fsb .
i'm now at 450fsb with temps 78c after 1 min stress in aida64


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> if i set fsb on 430 and 1.3v the temps are getting to 75c . then i lowered the Vcore to 1.28 and agine rised the fsb .
> i'm now at 450fsb with temps 78c after 1 min stress in aida64


its not 78 its 63 you have to change the ini file off aida from 100 to 85 do the same at hw monitor


----------



## besttt

deleted


----------



## omega1988

i chenged . i'm looking on HWmonitor when stressing


----------



## omega1988

on i tried to get 460 but system crashed . i rised voltage to 1.3 it booted and after 1min stress temps were 82c . i think it's betting dengerus ?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> on i tried to get 460 but system crashed . i rised voltage to 1.3 it booted and after 1min stress temps were 82c . i think it's betting dengerus ?


dont go above 78 celsiu for a long time try to increase other things not vcore increase nb and sb
5460 safe limits with no error at prime 95 its 4.2 ghz with max temp 67-77 and check again if hw monitor ini file reverse to 100 again


----------



## rewease

I finally got a new heatsink for my second mod setup so i did some p95 blending overnight at 4 GHz. Thats also for 24/7 use, i'm not chasing any records.
Seems I have quite a nice X5470, doing 12 h p95 @ 1.2 V (load) without errors so far, pulling 120 W max (130 W max in LinX). The Xigmatek Aegir cooler keeps things under 60 °C. One of my thermal diodes reports 4-6 °C lower than the rest. Never had that but from what I hear its not uncommon especially with the E0 quads.


----------



## omega1988

about increase nb and fb . i didn't do that yet . how mutch should i increase ? increase V or hz ?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> about increase nb and fb . i didn't do that yet . how mutch should i increase ? increase V or hz ?


try this settinhs for 4.00 ghz
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [+0.1V]
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.1V]
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.1V]
CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.378]


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> I finally got a new heatsink for my second mod setup so i did some p95 blending overnight at 4 GHz. Thats also for 24/7 use, i'm not chasing any records.
> Seems I have quite a nice X5470, doing 12 h p95 @ 1.2 V (load) without errors so far, pulling 120 W max (130 W max in LinX). The Xigmatek Aegir cooler keeps things under 60 °C. One of my thermal diodes reports 4-6 °C lower than the rest. Never had that but from what I hear its not uncommon especially with the E0 quads.


Wow, thats a very good CPU you got , but I guess you get what you pay for







Great temperatures too, wish my Karakorum was able to keep them that low... (but I need 1,43V for stable 4GHz, so naturally, they are nowhere close to yours):


As for temperature differences between cores, it's normal, as you can see there is 8C difference between max core temps of my CPU


----------



## omega1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> try this settinhs for 4.00 ghz
> PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [+0.1V]
> FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.1V]
> (G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.1V]
> CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.378]


i'm getting 80c on 1.3v . 1.378 i think it will explode


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> i'm getting 80c on 1.3v . 1.378 i think it will explode


80 where?/ at cpu?? or at max core? post a picture your multi plyer at x9 or 9.5 seted?? or 8??


----------



## omega1988

max core


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> max core


i think 5460 has x9.5 unlocked set it to 9.5 to get 4 ghz and at 9.5 needs lower vcore voltage


----------



## omega1988

yeah the ratio was on auto


----------



## omega1988

the problam is every thing on auto so i don't know how to 0.1+ cuz i don't know on what it's working now...


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> yeah the ratio was on auto


set it to 9.5 x 421 you get 4 ghz and set again the vcore to 1.3 for the begining must need more try and report


----------



## andydul

.


----------



## andydul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> take it my friend
> 
> f10moddedbios.zip 591k .zip file


Thank you very much!

Is this OK?

Can i flash BIOS?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydul*
> 
> Thank you very much, my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> Is this OK?
> 
> Can i flash BIOS?


i think yes but i did from windows by my self


----------



## andydul

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!









It work perfectly!


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydul*
> 
> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It work perfectly!


be welcome


----------



## besttt

my settings and pictures at 4.050mhz 5 hours now prime 95 look the temps and iam at the web when the test runing


----------



## obi.van.kenobi

I need an opinion. Dunno if this is the right place to ask, if not will post in a different section.

Which would be faster, [email protected] 3.5GHZ, or i3 [email protected] 4GHZ? They would be used almost exclusively for counter strike global offensive (maybe some bad company 2, maybe). With the same gpu and memory. No rendering or those kind of shananagans...

What do you think?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obi.van.kenobi*
> 
> I need an opinion. Dunno if this is the right place to ask, if not will post in a different section.
> 
> Which would be faster, [email protected] 3.5GHZ, or i3 [email protected] 4GHZ? They would be used almost exclusively for counter strike global offensive (maybe some bad company 2, maybe). With the same gpu and memory. No rendering or those kind of shananagans...
> 
> What do you think?


http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/61/Intel_Core_i3_i3-550_vs_Intel_Xeon_E5440.html


----------



## obi.van.kenobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/61/Intel_Core_i3_i3-550_vs_Intel_Xeon_E5440.html


Doesn't help.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obi.van.kenobi*
> 
> Doesn't help.


my friend look the cache xeon is much better and faster


----------



## Haze80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> Gigabyte G31M-ES2L motherboard Xeon E5430
> 
> [(passive cooled) fairly stable still trying to find sweet spot for voltages and temps though while pushing it's threshold limits best I can #GREEDY right more power less voltage no cooling lol all ready way exceeded my expectations is funny part...but I want more!
> http://valid.x86.fr/j6dtgk
> 
> (fan cooled)
> http://valid.x86.fr/3mji8r
> Also managed this (fan cooled) 450FSB I hit a wall probably just my particular E5430's FSB limit since that can vary from one to another. I don't believe it's the board itself since I've had it run at 480FSB with a E7200 prior and that was before I modded XIGMATEK PTR-CN881 HDT chipset cooler which I'd recommend excellent cooler 380FSB use to cause the G31 IGP to artifact before and now at 450FSB doesn't flinch with it so yeah runs much cooler.
> 
> Anyone ever done a mosfet cooling mod and noticed improved stability, higher overclocking, or less voltage for a given clock required as a result because this board didn't come with any cooling for them by default wondering if it's worth while to do so.


Thats nice I got the same mobo but cant pass the 400 fsb system will crash.
I also water cooled he cpu and northbride and added heatsinks to the mosfets
my psu is a 600 watt evga gold
my cpu is a 5460 E0 @ 3.8 1.31 volts
ram is ocz 1066 5-5-5-15 running at about 950 or so


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze80*
> 
> Thats nice I got the same mobo but cant pass the 400 fsb system will crash.
> I also water cooled he cpu and northbride and added heatsinks to the mosfets
> my psu is a 600 watt evga gold
> my cpu is a 5460 E0 @ 3.8 1.31 volts
> ram is ocz 1066 5-5-5-15 running at about 950 or so


dram fsb 1:1 and you can pass the 400 fsb dont touch ram settings set it to 2d not auto


----------



## Zozoman50

I know CPUs of the series with 2 at the end are a bit sinful but that's too much ...
GA-P43-On ES3G is seen as dual core E5462.
NVIDIA chipset have option to disable two cores but this chipset can not find anything like this.


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze80*
> 
> Thats nice I got the same mobo but cant pass the 400 fsb system will crash.
> I also water cooled he cpu and northbride and added heatsinks to the mosfets
> my psu is a 600 watt evga gold
> my cpu is a 5460 E0 @ 3.8 1.31 volts
> ram is ocz 1066 5-5-5-15 running at about 950 or so


It requires PCIe OCing to go beyond about 333FSB one of the chip sets limitations. Beyond around 110MHz PCIe HD's can get unstable and/or corrupt though that depends in part on the HD some don't mind even up to 150MHz PCIE my SSD works fine at that for example and even some magnetic drives will work at that speed, but it's hit or miss. I didn't add any mosfet cooling just replaced the north bridge cooler with a Xigmatic Porter using a 400Watt Seasonic X Series Fanless PSU.


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> dram fsb 1:1 and you can pass the 400 fsb dont touch ram settings set it to 2d not auto


It's worth noting that 1:1 isn't always best. In the below scenario my P43 board has FSB wall at 420FSB. So due to that running memory at a higher strap allows me to get the most out of my DDR2 1066MHz memory. It's worth noting I tightened up memory timings for each FSB.

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p145/knowom/Benchmarks/GSkillMemoryTimingsMaxxMEM_zpsea9521a9.jpg~original

The left side results are CPU 2520MHz, 1:1 divider, 420FSB, 840MH DDR2.
The middle results are CPU 2400MHz, 4:5 divider, 400FSB, 1000MHz DDR2.
The right side results are CPU 2460MHz, 4:5 divider, 410FSB, 1024MHz DDR2.
Furthest right is best score despite a lower FSB and despite not being 1:1 divider.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze80*
> 
> Thats nice I got the same mobo but cant pass the 400 fsb system will crash.
> I also water cooled he cpu and northbride and added heatsinks to the mosfets
> my psu is a 600 watt evga gold
> my cpu is a 5460 E0 @ 3.8 1.31 volts
> ram is ocz 1066 5-5-5-15 running at about 950 or so


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> dram fsb 1:1 and you can pass the 400 fsb dont touch ram settings set it to 2d not auto


Once again, I disagree with that suggestion, I'd try *4:5 memory multiplier*. Running 1:1 puts a high strain on the chipset and is much harder to stabilize with high FSB values. Since you have DDR2 1066MHz, despite that your motherboard has G31 chipset and not P45 (which is pretty similiar to P31 that I used to overclock and as knowom has said, it requires raising PCI-E frequency to get past cerain FSB value), I'd try the following settings:

FSB:426
PCI-E Freqency: 128 (at least that was the formula for P31, for FSB>333, PCI-E Freq=FSB/3.33, not sure if thats the case with G31 aswell)
CPU mutiplier: 9.5
System Memory multiplier: 2.4
Memory: Factory settings (voltage, timings)
CPU V-Core: 1.35 (or higher if unstable)
FSB Overvoltage: Stock or slightly raised
G(MCH) overvoltage: Stock or slightly raised

After playing with PCI-E frequency and said 3 voltages a bit, if only your CPU doesn't hit a wall soon after 3,8, you should be sitting comfy at 4,05GHz, memory at factory speed.

That said, I'd consider changing the motherboard if you plan on running similiar settings 24/7, because as *knowom* said, using notably inreased PCI-E frequency is unhealthy for the GPU in the longer run.


----------



## knowom

I'm actually using 420FSB 5:6 with DDR2 1066MHz 5 5 5 15 tightened timings now running at 504MHz, but that screen shot was for demonstration purposes. Basically generally speaking higher memory speed>tighter memory timings in order of importance for performance for ram, but with FSB walls and memory clock speed limitations it's not always cut and dry. It's best to test them with MaxxMEM and compare results.

PCI-E Freq=FSB/3.33 seems about right though for some reason I thought I had read 3.4 some place I usually add about 5MHz PCIe extra though then lower it 1MHz at a time til it won't post and bump it up 1MHz above that.


----------



## Wojton

Most of the times, FSBRAM lower than 1:1 will allow you to hit higher FSB, as long as the memory doesn't reach its limit.

With CPU multiplier of 9, I have no other choice but to use 1:1 multiplier, because my memory (Corsair XMS2DHX) can't go higher than ~1020MHz, and using 4:5 memory multiplier with my current settings would require them to run at 1080MHz.

However, if I'd have a X5460 instead, with 9.5 multiplier, I'd probably use the settings I posted myself, as they would be less strain for my motherboard, plus, I could have used all of my memory potential. Not that it makes much of a difference, but generally speaking 4:5 ratio is better for many chipsets (including P45) than 1:1.


----------



## IntenseFisting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntenseFisting*
> 
> Hey guys I'm looking for a motherboard that supports this mod and can reach 421fsb or more for 4ghz on x5460 under $100. Any ideas?


Any ideas? Can I just simply use any motherboard with 1600Mhz fsb support and oc to 400fsb?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntenseFisting*
> 
> Any ideas? Can I just simply use any motherboard with 1600Mhz fsb support and oc to 400fsb?


any board suport that chipsets any of them
P45 P43 P35 P31 G45 G43 G41 G35 G33 G31 nForce 780i 750i 630i GeForce 9400 9300 and fsb 1333 is good


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntenseFisting*
> 
> Any ideas? Can I just simply use any motherboard with 1600Mhz fsb support and oc to 400fsb?


No, not all of the moterboards that support FSB1600 will allow you to stable overclock to 4GHz. I don't have any experience with NVidia chipsets, so I'd recommend looking for something with P45 chipset, its the best Intel chipset for Quad-Core overclocking. Anything with that chipset, decent northbridge heatsink aswell as mosfet heatsinks will be a good choice (most of the motherboards meeting these criteria have been designed for overclocking







). A few suggestions:

-Asus P5Q Pro (Relatively cheap and very reliable board, I'm using one, running my [email protected],05GHz 24/7, rock stable)
-Asus P5Q Deluxe
-Asus P5Q-E
-Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P
-Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R
-Gigabyte GA-EP45-DQ6
-MSI P45 Neo3-FR
-MSI P45 Platinum
-Abit IP45 Pro

Whichever you manage to find under $100, go for it, all of them should be capable of running [email protected] without a problem. Just make sure that it's paired with a good cooling


----------



## Haze80

Well I can reach the 400 fsb @ 1.31v on my g31mb and its been running with no problems for a year now. Maybe if I bsel mod the 5460 I can get to 422 fsb. Ill take a look at my settings an post them here maybe I havent set it up properly.


----------



## knowom

It's only 3 phase VRM so if your trying to run it with a multiplier of 9.5 chances are it needs more voltage than 1.31v lower phase VRM boards tend to require more voltage to remain stable. It's important to note that higher CPU & FSB clock rates both require more vcore voltage. In fact higher FSB tends to require more voltage than higher multiplier does in my experience with that same board. Try to bump up FSB 1MHz at a time above 400FSB with a 6 multiplier .67 GTL ref voltage you'll need PCIe of about 118-121 for 401FSB.


----------



## besttt

my final record please dont try its only for test limits just look


----------



## SmOgER

Nice validation,
but that's a massive vcore overvolt and massive MCH and VTT undervolt for 535FSB and 4.8Ghz Harpertown. In this case vcore is compensating for the lack of other voltages, but in this manner you can fry the CPU just as well.

The expected voltage ranges should be around 1.5-1.6v for vcore and 1.36-1.44v for both MCH and VTT with these clocks.


----------



## besttt

question is it safe to use 102 pci-e instead 100?


----------



## andydul

My stable result (Room Temperature: 22°C):



MB: Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
RAM: ADATA 2x2GB Vitesta Extreme 1066+
CPU Cooler: Prolimatech Megahalems rev.B /w Prolimatech Thermal Compound PK1 + Noctua NF-P12 PWM


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> question is it safe to use 102 pci-e instead 100?


Yes, much safer than the voltages you're using anyway...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydul*
> 
> My stable result (Room Temperature: 22°C):
> 
> 
> 
> MB: Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
> RAM: ADATA 2x2GB Vitesta Extreme 1066+
> CPU Cooler: Prolimatech Megahalems rev.B /w Prolimatech Thermal Compound PK1 + Noctua NF-P12 PWM


Great results my friend, very low temperatures, that's what I call a "healthy" 24/7 overclock







.


----------



## SmOgER

Well OCCT:CPU stress test produces much less heat than prime95 small ffts, let alone linpack, so temps aren't surprising


----------



## besttt

vcore for xeon 5470? to get 4.4ghz stable and with low temp???


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> vcore for xeon 5470? to get 4.4ghz stable and with low temp???


X5470 and low temps don't go hand in hand lol,
not for the 4.4Ghz at least.


----------



## DJ4g63t

This is quick IBT from my X5460 at 4.27GHz under an old H50 cooler with ambient temps around 23C. I haven't tried lowering Vcore yet but you get the picture. It runs pretty cool on all other stress test and gaming though.


----------



## SmOgER

Well first of all those scores around 49GFlops you should be getting with ~3.7Ghz, not 4.27Ghz, so the overclock isn't stable either way, not to mention that your vcore is suspiciously low.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> X5470 and low temps don't go hand in hand lol,
> not for the 4.4Ghz at least.


any way recomended vcore for 5470 at 4.4ghz? 1.350volts?


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Well first of all those scores around 49GFlops you should be getting with ~3.7Ghz, not 4.27Ghz, so the overclock isn't stable either way, not to mention that your vcore is suspiciously low.


Maybe your right but I just started to oc this cpu and haven't dialed it in just yet. I don't know why you think my vcore is suspiciously low?

Same test at stock speeds and vcore


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> any way recomended vcore for 5470 at 4.4ghz? 1.350volts?


Yeah it's somewhere around 1.35v, exact number depending on the branch.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*
> 
> Maybe your right but I just started to oc this cpu and haven't dialed it in just yet. I don't know why you think my vcore is suspiciously low?
> 
> Same test at stock speeds and vcore
> 
> [/IMG]


Well _maybe_ you've got a really good chip (low GFlops suggest otherwise), but usually you would need higher vcore to get stable at 4.27Ghz.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Yeah it's somewhere around 1.35v, exact number depending on the branch.
> Well _maybe_ you've got a really good chip (low GFlops suggest otherwise), but usually you would need higher vcore to get stable at 4.27Ghz.


he use low memory for testing and he has only 4gb ram,,, so he needs lower vcore,,,, for 4gb settings at intel burn test at this freq you need at least 1.45


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> he use low memory for testing and he has only 4gb ram,,, so he needs lower vcore,,,, for 4gb settings at intel burn test at this freq you need at least 1.45


You don't know what you are talking about








Like I said to you once or twice already, that's just silly to keep overvolting your CPU just to get your RAM stable. If your RAM is unstable, you increase MCH/NB and VTT voltages, NOT feed your CPU volts till it bursts into flames







Unreasonably high vcore to some extent can compensate for insufficient chipset voltage, but there is no point in doing so, that's just poor overclocking practice IMO.

X5470 doesn't need that much voltage to be stable at 4.4Ghz, let alone the 4.27Ghz.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said to you once or twice already, that's just silly to keep overvolting your CPU just to get your RAM stable. If your RAM is unstable, you increase MCH/NB and VTT voltages, NOT feed your CPU volts till it bursts into flames
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unreasonably high vcore to some extent can compensate for insufficient chipset voltage, but there is no point in doing so.
> 
> X5470 doesn't need that much voltage to be stable at 4.4Ghz, let alone the 4.27Ghz.


i said if you use at prime or intel burn test heavy ram settings like 4gb or above you need more vcore to be stable i boot at 4.6ghz with 5460 with only 1.375 vcore and 1024mb at intel burn test all ok if i set intell burn test with 4gb ram my pc turn off so you need much vcore for heavy loads


----------



## SmOgER

Again, memory tests are stressing the chipset/RAM much more than they are stressing the CPU itself, just increase the damn chipset voltage









According to your #5361 post on the previous page you've got it MASSIVELY undervolted even when running 535FSB. I'am even surprised you was able to make it stable enough with sleeping chipset to save that screenshot before the CPU gave up from too much voltage.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Again, memory tests are stressing the chipset/RAM much more than they are stressing the CPU itself, just increase the damn chipset voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to your #5361 post on the previous page you've got it MASSIVELY undervolted even when running 535FSB. I'am even surprised you was able to make it stable enough with sleeping chipset to save that screenshot before the CPU gave up from too much voltage.


but if i use low memory at tests i pass all the test even at 4,4ghz with 1.350vcore i want to pass prime test with all my free memory


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> but if i use low memory at tests i pass all the test even at 4,4ghz with 1.350vcore i want to pass prime test with all my free memory


You could try loosening dimm settings maybe bumping chipset voltage and highest stable memory strap your memory can handle and set GTL ref voltage to .67v not much else you can do honestly.


----------



## gagarin77

Hi guys I wanted to share with you my recent mod experience, that almost ended with bricking client's motherboard. That "would be" a first failure after ~50 Xeon mods that I performed.
Motherboard was a MSI P43 Neo with factory BIOS 1.4. It didn't have a flash tool in BIOS and windows based MSI Live Update only allows for grabbing updates directly from msi server. So I was forced to use a Bootable USB stick with DOS (Rufus 1.4.12 on my 1GB Kingston DT Elite). I performed flashing as was written in instructions that came with original msi BIOS. Everything seemed to be OK, checking went good, checksums were OK and before that BIOS looked good in MMTool as well. After flashing was done I hit ctrl+alt+del and PC reseted as it should. But it couldn't POST again. Now it only beeped 4 times and was asking for a USB with a BIOS file because BIOS update failed. It was performing a sequence of 3 tries of detecting a USB memory and than it would restart and do the same thing again and again. At first and third try it would detect an USB drive, but couldn't read a file A7519IMS.1C0 (BIOS ROM). At second pass it wouldn't even see the drive. I've tried every USB port and results were the same. Than I formated USB stick again, with FAT32 and default settings, but it didn't helped. I've tried every BIOS version from MSI website and it wouldn't read it even if file was renamed as A7519IMS.1C0 or AMIBOOT.ROM. Even with different ROMS it would display "failed to read A7519IMS.1C0". CD drive and FDD simply weren't working in this BIOS recovery system. I've tried different file systems and format tools all for nothing. Than I copied BIOS file on memory card from my phone (4GB Memory Stick Micro (M2)) and inserted it to a USB multi card reader.
Guess what, it worked, but the ROM file name had to be exactly as the one flashed earlier. I suspect that stand-alone devices use some different format method. I had similar situation with 80GB USB HDD that couldn't be detected when plugged into PCs, until it was formated in DVBT TV tuner.
Anyway back to the topic. Later it would display BIOS checksum error (flashed renamed ROM v .1.9) and saving BIOS settings was resulting in a crash that could only be fixed with CMOS reset. But after that I managed to flash newest original BIOS v.1C0 and everything went back to normal.
Most likely the cause of this situation lies in a very sensitive MSI BIOS. Either it can't handle different size of BIOS modules, or the program I used for patching microcodes (majden's program based on AMIMMWIN). I suspect the size variant to be the problem as majden's tool worked for me many times before. This also means that some MSI BIOSes from that Chinese website are corrupted, because module sizes of new and original BIOS don't match.
Now I've patched this BIOS with MMTool using Patentman's donor method and it works fine. Before that I've made another ROM with majden's tool and tried flashing from phone card but it resulted in BIOS recovery screen.


----------



## majden

AMIMMWIN works fine only with pure AMI bios, otherwise it make changes in bios boot block (saw this situation many times on Asus motherboards with AMI bios)


----------



## gagarin77

thanks, now I know what went wrong and I won't make this mistake again


----------



## blackeyed

Hi Guys I just Installed My X5450







My MOBO is ASUS p5kpl-AM In/ROEM/SI and I tried the Updated ROMS from this site
Quote:


> [http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/


ASUS Update Says this



So I uploaded my Current ROM If anybody can MOD It for me It'll be a great help.Pwees Heres the link

CURRENTBIOS.zip 570k .zip file
 My Proc Is http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SLASB.html


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackeyed*
> 
> Hi Guys I just Installed My X5450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MOBO is ASUS p5kpl-AM In/ROEM/SI and I tried the Updated ROMS from this site
> ASUS Update Says this
> 
> 
> 
> So I uploaded my Current ROM If anybody can MOD It for me It'll be a great help.Pwees Heres the link
> 
> CURRENTBIOS.zip 570k .zip file
> My Proc Is http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SLASB.html


take it my friend

modedwithmicrocodes.zip 581k .zip file


----------



## unomen

hi
Have a trouble with X5260 and GA-P35-DS3(rev2.1)
Motherboard starts and stops after 3-5 seconds. In 10 sec MB starts again but stops again. and again.

where is a trouble ?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unomen*
> 
> hi
> Have a trouble with X5260 and GA-P35-DS3(rev2.1)
> Motherboard starts and stops after 3-5 seconds. In 10 sec MB starts again but stops again. and again.
> 
> where is a trouble ?


reset bios to default and try again if you overcklocked the motherboard your settings its wrong


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unomen*
> 
> hi
> Have a trouble with X5260 and GA-P35-DS3(rev2.1)
> Motherboard starts and stops after 3-5 seconds. In 10 sec MB starts again but stops again. and again.
> 
> where is a trouble ?


Patch your BIOS with Xeon microcodes on your previous CPU. Load BIOS defaults. Than inspect cpu socket in motherboard. That two plastic tabs have to be cut straight to the bottom and cpu should slide in easily. Check adapter on Xeon if it is attached it in correct place and make an adjustment if needed. You may also want to try booting with only one RAM module.


----------



## unomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> reset bios to default and try again if you overcklocked the motherboard your settings its wrong


i have already tried this but same result.
also tried modded and not-modded bios.
but with same result.
problem not with cpu guides. and not with placing mod-stripe...


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unomen*
> 
> i have already tried this but same result.
> also tried modded and not-modded bios.
> but with same result.
> problem not with cpu guides. and not with placing mod-stripe...


let it off the power 5 minutes and try again if you have the same results i think your problem is broken power on off switch


----------



## majden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unomen*
> 
> i have already tried this but same result.
> also tried modded and not-modded bios.
> but with same result.
> problem not with cpu guides. and not with placing mod-stripe...


bios modified by this method only supports x54xx xeon, for x52xx xeon you have to use other microcode(s) for modifying bios


----------



## unomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> let it off the power 5 minutes and try again if you have the same results i think your problem is broken power on off switch


with 775 cpu all works fine
btw i have 667mhz ddr2... maybe board selected wrong autosettings ?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unomen*
> 
> witg 775 cpu all works fine
> btw i have 667mhz ddr2... maybe board selected wrong autosettings ?
> never works corect the 771 cpu?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majden*
> 
> bios modified by this method only supports x54xx xeon, for x52xx xeon you have to use other microcode(s) for modifying bios


Not exactly, that microcodes support 52xx and 33xx and other models based on cpu id 10676 and 1067A, so this should work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unomen*
> 
> with 775 cpu all works fine
> btw i have 667mhz ddr2... maybe board selected wrong autosettings ?


you may be onto something


----------



## unomen

yes. never.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unomen*
> 
> witg 775 cpu all works fine
> btw i have 667mhz ddr2... maybe board selected wrong autosettings ?never works corect the 771 cpu?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unomen*
> 
> yes. never.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please zip your moded bios here i want to check it
Click to expand...


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unomen*
> 
> with 775 cpu all works fine
> btw i have 667mhz ddr2... maybe board selected wrong autosettings ?


667??? but at 3,3 ghz the auto settings make the 667 above 800 so your memory cant works at that freq increase your multiply clock to get lower memory or set the the memory to 2b


----------



## unomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> please zip your moded bios here i want to check it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> 667??? but at 3,3 ghz the auto settings make the 667 above 800 so your memory cant works at that freq increase your multiply clock to get lower memory or set the the memory to 2b


I checked . all ok with memory.
and yes i have memory 667MHz but this memory was working long time @1000Mhz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> please zip your moded bios here i want to check it


http://ideafix.name/stuff/P35-DS3.zip


----------



## blackeyed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> take it my friend
> 
> modedwithmicrocodes.zip 581k .zip file


Thanks My Friend ........Little Problem .once I start the PC....... Cpu fan spins a round or two and completely stops.. after 1 or 2 seconds pc boots up(without me touching anything) normally any Ideas?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackeyed*
> 
> Thanks My Friend ........Little Problem .once I start the PC....... Cpu fan spins a round or two and completely stops.. after 1 or 2 seconds pc boots up(without me touching anything) normally any Ideas?


yes reset bios from battery for first time from your motherboard and try again


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unomen*
> 
> I checked . all ok with memory.
> and yes i have memory 667MHz but this memory was working long time @1000Mhz
> http://ideafix.name/stuff/P35-DS3.zip


try with this

f14.zip 605k .zip file


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackeyed*
> 
> Thanks My Friend ........Little Problem .once I start the PC....... Cpu fan spins a round or two and completely stops.. after 1 or 2 seconds pc boots up(without me touching anything) normally any Ideas?


The guy who made this BIOS didn't know what he was doing. He patched some microcodes, but didn't deleted old ones (those for standard quad processors like q9650) and now you have the same microcodes twice. That might be the source of your problem.


----------



## Vadim11SS

Hi, anyone have mod bios for Asus P5QC with XEON microcodes and tested xeon cpu list , thanks for attention!


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vadim11SS*
> 
> Hi, anyone have mod bios for Asus P5QC with XEON microcodes and tested xeon cpu list , thanks for attention!


post your original bios here


----------



## Vadim11SS

ASUS P5QC BIOS 2103

P5QC-ASUS-2103.zip 723k .zip file


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vadim11SS*
> 
> ASUS P5QC BIOS 2103
> 
> P5QC-ASUS-2103.zip 723k .zip file


take it

p5qcmodded.zip 662k .zip file


----------



## besttt

deleted


----------



## Vadim11SS

thank you for help


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> take it
> 
> p5qcmodded.zip 662k .zip file


You still don't get it. Previously you patched microcodes for LGA775 for no reason (like plat 10 id 0676) what resulted in doubling those microcodes, now you needlessly deleted all original microcodes and patched new ones (but not all of them were replaced, some are missing). What if the guy was using P4 / Celeron, or some other person with one of those cpus found this thread and tried your BIOS?
For 54xx / 52xx / 33xx Xeons you should stick to patching only those 3 microcodes that were in the archive:
cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin

Here is my explanation about microcodes and corresponding platforms -> Link
And if you seriously want to help people by patching BIOSes for them you should also learn about special cases and errors. There were a bunch of them described in this thread. I suggest start reading from beginning of 2014 and move up.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vadim11SS*
> 
> thank you for help


be welcome my friend


----------



## unomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> try with this
> 
> f14.zip 605k .zip file


ty
but still same....


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unomen*
> 
> ty
> but still same....


try to boot with only one memory dimm to see what happens


----------



## unomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> try to boot with only one memory dimm to see what happens


same


----------



## besttt

deleted


----------



## besttt

deleted


----------



## besttt

final_f14.zip 605k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unomen*
> 
> same


final try


----------



## besttt

deleted


----------



## besttt

deleted


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unomen*
> 
> same


Its hardware problem, because it should at least POST on this mobo even with unmodified BIOS. Inspect socket for bent pins, or maybe there is some dirt from thermal paste. Make deeper cuts on plastic tabs, because beginners usually fail at it. Check adapter, or swap it with another one. Make sure your Xeon is rotated 90 degrees when you are placing it in the socket (golden triangle on cpu should correspond with triangle mark on socket latch or mobo's pcb).


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackeyed*
> 
> Hi Guys I just Installed My X5450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MOBO is ASUS p5kpl-AM In/ROEM/SI and I tried the Updated ROMS from this site
> ASUS Update Says this
> 
> 
> 
> So I uploaded my Current ROM If anybody can MOD It for me It'll be a great help.Pwees Heres the link
> 
> CURRENTBIOS.zip 570k .zip file
> My Proc Is http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SLASB.html


please try again with this now

P5KPL-AM-0603.zip 634k .zip file


----------



## blackeyed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> You still don't get it. Previously you patched microcodes for LGA775 for no reason (like plat 10 id 0676) what resulted in doubling those microcodes, now you needlessly deleted all original microcodes and patched new ones (but not all of them were replaced, some are missing). What if the guy was using P4 / Celeron, or some other person with one of those cpus found this thread and tried your BIOS?
> For 54xx / 52xx / 33xx Xeons you should stick to patching only those 3 microcodes that were in the archive:
> cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
> cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> 
> Here is my explanation about microcodes and corresponding platforms -> Link
> And if you seriously want to help people by patching BIOSes for them you should also learn about special cases and errors. There were a bunch of them described in this thread. I suggest start reading from beginning of 2014 and move up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> please try again with this now
> 
> P5KPL-AM-0603.zip 634k .zip file


Hi guys I'm Confused Will this Bios Work? I had to replace my Mobo yesterday .... please help


----------



## GammaBreaker

Well, all is...not fully well, as I'd originally thought.

When the PC goes to sleep (S3), about 1 out of 5 times it will power down the drives and OS, disconnect the video, and leave the fans and the rest of the system powered. It can not wake from this, and must be forced to shut down, and pitches an error during reboot. No BSOD, no crashdumps.

I disabled C1E and EIST, as well as a nudge in voltage, thinking it might be a freeze on dipping before sleep, but no luck there. I'm starting to think it's a BIOS-related sleep hiccup in in the BIOS that I got from the Genius site. I might attempt to do a microcode edit of the original and reflash, if the hang persists after my latest attempts at a workaround.


----------



## omega1988

http://www.amazon.com/X7DBU-Supermicro-5000p-Lga771-Pcie8/dp/B00HJL8EYW/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1417732230&sr=1-2&keywords=771

nice board =)


----------



## gagarin77

@omega1988
You should search for something on intel 5400P chipset if you plan to build multi cpu system. Some of them have dual PCIe x 16 lines and support for faster DDR2 RAM.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/X7DBU-Supermicro-5000p-Lga771-Pcie8/dp/B00HJL8EYW/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1417732230&sr=1-2&keywords=771
> 
> nice board =)


wow I had no idea you could get them so cheap.









2 x X5470 @ 4Ghz with pin mod overclocking.
Anyone've done it?

With all cores utilized that thing should easily beat i7-4770K.

On the opposite note, imagine how much this guy is making from one sale:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Quad-Core-Xeon-CPU-Processor-works-like-Q9550-on-socket-775-5440-/291155304605?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ca35609d

That's just insane. Probably one of the reasons he succeeded is because in ebay there are only 5 (including this) LGA771 CPUs listed specifically in LGA775 category/filter. Yet still, you have to be pretty dumb to buy this when even a real Q9550 costs much less.


----------



## blackeyed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackeyed*
> 
> Hi guys I'm Confused Will this Bios Work? I had to replace my Mobo yesterday .... please help


Any Help Please???


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> wow I had no idea you could get them so cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 x X5470 @ 4Ghz with pin mod overclocking.
> Anyone've done it?
> 
> With all cores utilized that thing should easily beat i7-4770K.
> 
> On the opposite note, imagine how much this guy is making from one sale:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Quad-Core-Xeon-CPU-Processor-works-like-Q9550-on-socket-775-5440-/291155304605?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ca35609d
> 
> That's just insane. Probably one of the reasons he succeeded is because in ebay there are only 5 (including this) LGA771 CPUs listed specifically in LGA775 category/filter. Yet still, you have to be pretty dumb to buy this when even a real Q9550 costs much less.


Wow.. I bought my X5460 from him earlier this year for $70 if I remember correct. Very helpful guy, though. I botched my first board because I didn't use an Xacto knife, which he told me about. Very expensive mistake..it was a 790i board for a couple hundred a few months earlier. Got the same board you did, the GA-P45T-UD3R to replace it. Not sure why he's price gouging now.


----------



## ried16

this e5410 is a overclocking beast. wish i had some better memory to push it further.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackeyed*
> 
> Any Help Please???


Make a thread.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackeyed*
> 
> Hi guys I'm Confused Will this Bios Work? I had to replace my Mobo yesterday .... please help


It may work, or it may not. This is a modification, no one can guarantee that it will work because no one tested it.
If I were you I would patch this BIOS myself. Just follow instruction on page 87 in this thread: here
At the end check if it looks like on the screen.


----------



## smartdroid

Is the Asus P5K3 Deluxe a decent board to support and overclock a quad core 771?


----------



## gagarin77

It should work with Xeons, but probably it is not so great in terms of overclocking because of DDR3. It will be hard to get RAM stable at high frequency if you want to run it 1:1.


----------



## smartdroid

I see, i got it in a bundle and was looking for something interesting to do...probably better to sell it then.


----------



## ried16

i had my voltage set at 1.35v thinkin i'd need that much to be stable at 3.15. wrong. i only need 1.21v



gonna swipe the super talent sticks out of the daughters rig long enough to see how much further it will overclock. this kingston value ram is only good enough for 900. surprised it does that.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> i had my voltage set at 1.35v thinkin i'd need that much to be stable at 3.15. wrong. i only need 1.21v
> 
> 
> 
> gonna swipe the super talent sticks out of the daughters rig long enough to see how much further it will overclock. this kingston value ram is only good enough for 900. surprised it does that.


You need to find some old Mushkin DDR2 sticks. Did 1254MHz with my 800MHz sticks.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> i had my voltage set at 1.35v thinkin i'd need that much to be stable at 3.15. wrong. i only need 1.21v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


And after Vdroop you are actually running at 1,12V


----------



## Pablitopazzo

Hello everyone , I 'm Italian , so excuse me for Errors.
I have a P5Q3 DELUXE , with a xeon 5470 , my bios is AMI and is the latest version available in Asus.com , the v2105
everything works fine , but I get always the message of the bios: "to unleash this cpu full power please perform bios update process".
I read the guide on how to update the microcode: http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/860#post_21383296
I tried to do it, but as soon as I try to insert the first microcode, I get error:


what is wrong?
thanks to all


----------



## blackeyed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> It may work, or it may not. This is a modification, no one can guarantee that it will work because no one tested it.
> If I were you I would patch this BIOS myself. Just follow instruction on page 87 in this thread: here
> At the end check if it looks like on the screen.


Thanks Better make it my self


----------



## Pablitopazzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> It should work with Xeons, but probably it is not so great in terms of overclocking because of DDR3. It will be hard to get RAM stable at high frequency if you want to run it 1:1.


hi gagarin.
I have a P5Q3 Deluxe , with a xeon 5470. my bios is the v2105 .
such as microcode should I enter ?
thanks!


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> You need to find some old Mushkin DDR2 sticks. Did 1254MHz with my 800MHz sticks.


i have mushkin blackline 1066 in my p45 x5470 rig. it doesnt overclock very well at all. but it should work if i keep it under 1066. but then i''l have to go thru the whole hassle of resetting cmos on ga-p45-ud3r starting it up with one stick, shutting down then putting the other 3 in then resetting all my overclock settings. happens everytime i change hardware.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pablitopazzo*
> 
> hi gagarin.
> I have a P5Q3 Deluxe , with a xeon 5470. my bios is the v2105 .
> such as microcode should I enter ?
> thanks!


There, I've updated your motherboard's BIOS for you, just flash it and you'll be good to go.
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/14964136/p5q3-asus-deluxe-2105_xeon_microcodes.rom


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> i have mushkin blackline 1066 in my p45 x5470 rig. it doesnt overclock very well at all. but it should work if i keep it under 1066. but then i''l have to go thru the whole hassle of resetting cmos on ga-p45-ud3r starting it up with one stick, shutting down then putting the other 3 in then resetting all my overclock settings. happens everytime i change hardware.


I'd put it down to the board before the stick. P45 was no-go with memory for me.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pablitopazzo*
> 
> Hello everyone , I 'm Italian , so excuse me for Errors.
> I have a P5Q3 DELUXE , with a xeon 5470 , my bios is AMI and is the latest version available in Asus.com , the v2105
> everything works fine , but I get always the message of the bios: "to unleash this cpu full power please perform bios update process".
> I read the guide on how to update the microcode: http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/860#post_21383296
> I tried to do it, but as soon as I try to insert the first microcode, I get error:
> 
> 
> what is wrong?
> thanks to all


Sometimes weird errors happen when file name / directory is too long. Just to be safe download microcode package again. Create folder directly on partition drive, name it simple like "A", than copy your microcodes and BIOS file there. Rename BIOS ROM to few letters length, than proceed with patching.
BTW
I would be very interested if you could write down your specs (mobo ver., chipset revision, ram specs etc.) and try to reach highest stable RAM frequency you can.
I can't get mine RAM stable somewhere above 1800MHz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> i have mushkin blackline 1066 in my p45 x5470 rig. it doesnt overclock very well at all. but it should work if i keep it under 1066. but then i''l have to go thru the whole hassle of resetting cmos on ga-p45-ud3r starting it up with one stick, shutting down then putting the other 3 in then resetting all my overclock settings. happens everytime i change hardware.


Probably there is something wrong with your rig if you have to reset CMOS every time you change hardware. As for RAM overclocking capabilities it all depends on the chips that were used for specific modules. For LGA775 systems it is important to increase NB voltage because of memory controller is located inside chipset and it needs to handle additional burden with all slots populated or with increased FSB/RAM frequency.


----------



## Pablitopazzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pablitopazzo*
> 
> Hello everyone , I 'm Italian , so excuse me for Errors.
> I have a P5Q3 DELUXE , with a xeon 5470 , my bios is AMI and is the latest version available in Asus.com , the v2105
> everything works fine , but I get always the message of the bios: "to unleash this cpu full power please perform bios update process".
> I read the guide on how to update the microcode: http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/860#post_21383296
> I tried to do it, but as soon as I try to insert the first microcode, I get error:
> 
> 
> what is wrong?
> thanks to all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes weird errors happen when file name / directory is too long. Just to be safe download microcode package again. Create folder directly on partition drive, name it simple like "A", than copy your microcodes and BIOS file there. Rename BIOS ROM to few letters length, than proceed with patching.
> BTW
> I would be very interested if you could write down your specs (mobo ver., chipset revision, ram specs etc.) and try to reach highest stable RAM frequency you can.
> I can't get mine RAM stable somewhere above 1800MHz
> 
> I was wrong steps ... You can send me the ROM BIOS modified ?
> 
> inviato dal mio cesso espresso a 200 km\h
Click to expand...


----------



## Pablitopazzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pablitopazzo*
> 
> hi gagarin.
> I have a P5Q3 Deluxe , with a xeon 5470. my bios is the v2105 .
> such as microcode should I enter ?
> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> There, I've updated your motherboard's BIOS for you, just flash it and you'll be good to go.
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/14964136/p5q3-asus-deluxe-2105_xeon_microcodes.rom
Click to expand...

Thanks wojton!!
The ROM is safe ?

inviato dal mio cesso espresso a 200 km\h


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pablitopazzo*
> 
> Thanks wojton!!
> The ROM is safe ?
> 
> inviato dal mio cesso espresso a 200 km\h


What do you mean? All I did was downloading the latest rom for your motherboard and adding microcodes from the 1st post of this thread, so yeah, it should be "safe"


----------



## Pablitopazzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pablitopazzo*
> 
> Thanks wojton!!
> The ROM is safe ?
> 
> inviato dal mio cesso espresso a 200 km\h
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? All I did was downloading the latest rom for your motherboard and adding microcodes from the 1st post of this thread, so yeah, it should be "safe"
Click to expand...

Ok!! Thanks!!!







:thumbup:

inviato dal mio cesso espresso a 200 km\h


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pablitopazzo*
> 
> Hello everyone , I 'm Italian , so excuse me for Errors.
> I have a P5Q3 DELUXE , with a xeon 5470 , my bios is AMI and is the latest version available in Asus.com , the v2105
> everything works fine , but I get always the message of the bios: "to unleash this cpu full power please perform bios update process".
> I read the guide on how to update the microcode: http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/860#post_21383296
> I tried to do it, but as soon as I try to insert the first microcode, I get error:
> 
> 
> what is wrong?
> thanks to all


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pablitopazzo*
> 
> hi gagarin.
> I have a P5Q3 Deluxe , with a xeon 5470. my bios is the v2105 .
> such as microcode should I enter ?
> thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> There, I've updated your motherboard's BIOS for you, just flash it and you'll be good to go.
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/14964136/p5q3-asus-deluxe-2105_xeon_microcodes.rom


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pablitopazzo*
> 
> Thanks wojton!!
> The ROM is safe ?
> 
> inviato dal mio cesso espresso a 200 km\h


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> What do you mean? All I did was downloading the latest rom for your motherboard and adding microcodes from the 1st post of this thread, so yeah, it should be "safe"


any help for mod .exe bios check my zip thanks

P43DE31.50WIN.zip 756k .zip file


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> any help for mod .exe bios? check my zip thanks
> 
> P43DE31.50WIN.zip 756k .zip file


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*


Here is an answer how to patch Asrock exe BIOS image: Link

It looks like MMTOOL 3.22 mod 1B fix 21 works better than version 3.26 because it doesn't distort cpu table of such BIOSes. So Patentman's donor method is not needed now.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Here is an answer how to patch Asrock exe BIOS image: Link
> 
> It looks like MMTOOL 3.22 mod 1B fix 21 works better than version 3.26 because it doesn't distort cpu table of such BIOSes. So Patentman's donor method is not needed now.


thanks my friend done works perfect


----------



## Pablitopazzo

Thank you all ! I loaded myself the microcode and everything works great , except overclocking , I realized that I will have to change because this CPU (E5472) does not lend overclocking ... Really bad processor.

inviato dal mio cesso espresso a 200 km\h


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pablitopazzo*
> 
> Thank you all ! I loaded myself the microcode and everything works great , except overclocking , I realized that I will have to change because this CPU (E5472) does not lend overclocking ... Really bad processor.
> 
> inviato dal mio cesso espresso a 200 km\h


x5472? or 5470?? 5472 works at 1600 fsb does your mothrboard suport 1600 fsb? if you have 5470 works perfect at 4.5ghz


----------



## besttt

L5420 STABLE


----------



## Pablitopazzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> x5472? or 5470?? 5472 works at 1600 fsb does your mothrboard suport 1600 fsb? if you have 5470 works perfect at 4.5ghz


I have a E5472 with Asus P5Q3 Deluxe, my modo support 1600 fsb, but it's the maximum. I can't go beyond the 3.2 ghz...


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pablitopazzo*
> 
> I have a E5472 with Asus P5Q3 Deluxe, my modo support 1600 fsb, but it's the maximum. I can't go beyond the 3.2 ghz...


I also have P5Q3 DLX.
At high frequency you can notice that RAM becomes unstable. What RAMs are you using (specs / timings), and what are your other BIOS settings?


----------



## Pablitopazzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> I also have P5Q3 DLX.
> At high frequency you can notice that RAM becomes unstable. What RAMs are you using (specs / timings), and what are your other BIOS settings?


my ram is: (X2) Kingstone KVR1333D3N9/2G

I tried configuring posted here by Arxontas: http://www.overclock.net/t/1495672/p5q3-delux-o-c-on-771-xeon-proccesors

but the temperature of the CPU goes rapidly above 100 °C and the system crash...

you can suggest me another configuration? thanks


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pablitopazzo*
> 
> my ram is: (X2) Kingstone KVR1333D3N9/2G
> 
> I tried configuring posted here by Arxontas: http://www.overclock.net/t/1495672/p5q3-delux-o-c-on-771-xeon-proccesors
> 
> but the temperature of the CPU goes rapidly above 100 °C and the system crash...
> 
> you can suggest me another configuration? thanks


This temperature problem... looks like you have inadequate cooling, or it is installed incorrectly, or without thermal paste, or you have bad readings because of wrong Tjmax setting. At this moment frequency/Vcore combination you are trying is too high for your cooling to handle. That settings are only increasing you cpu's frequency to 3,56GHz so it shouldn't overheat that much. Try lower FSB / Vcore and reseat your heat sink. Or you can overclock step by step with increasing your FSB and Vcore from default values (there is plenty of overclocking guides on the internet).
I don't know how far you can go, with that RAM of yours. It is possible that at your FSB 1600 it is already at its limit. Can it pass a prime95 Large FFT test for an hour without failing at stock settings/frequency?


----------



## Pablitopazzo

Yes

inviato dal mio cesso espresso a 200 km\h


----------



## cdoublejj

does any one know if x38 or the P5E3 Deluxe has VT-D and done VGA/Device pass through?


----------



## deezdrama

Hey guys, been rocking this x5460 for a good while now.








Lately ive been playing games like Arma 3 , Dayz, Breaking point which are all very cpu intensive games.
Im just wondering if I would notice any improvement if I upgraded to a 4790k?
I know anyone who doesnt run one of these xeons- will just say they are outdated and I need to upgrade







but really I have been very pleased with this setup.

gigabyte ep45ud3l mobo
x5460 @4.4ghz
8gb ddr2 800
GTX 770 OC

When I run the games above, my cores only seem to max out at around 70% cpu usage so not sure if a 4790k would make a huge difference or not but I have all my graphics settings turned to ultra to force the work on the gpu and not the cpu (certain settings in these games are forced to the cpu in this game engine if they are set low) and get about 30-45fps in these games and they drop to the low 20's when in cities. Sometimes I get random game crashing/freezing but dont know if its the game, or my xeon on its way out.

Just would like an honest opinion on if its time to upgrade or if this xeon rig will get me by a while longer.
Ive been on this old rig since 2008 so have no firsthand experiences with sandy,ivy,or haswell cpu's and if it would be a huge noticable upgrade over the xeon or if it wouldn't make that big of a difference.


----------



## Pablitopazzo

Please,
which version of the X5450 CPU should I take:
- slbbe
- slasb
or
- qamb es?
what is best for overclocking?

this cpu is better than my current (E5472) true?

thanks!


----------



## SmOgER

SLBBA (E0) is the one to go for.

And yes, X5460 is better than E5472.


----------



## Pablitopazzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> SLBBA (E0) is the one to go for.
> 
> And yes, X5460 is better than E5472.


thanks!!!


----------



## mario01ns

Hello,my mobo asus p5k se epu and i get xeon e5335 quad,update bios whit ez-flash tool and micromods from here.http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/ But cant boot windows,sorry for my english.

P_20141213_170840.jpg 681k .jpg file


P_20141213_172305.jpg 645k .jpg file


P_20141213_172356.jpg 638k .jpg file


P_20141213_172250.jpg 663k .jpg file


P_20141213_172049.jpg 632k .jpg file

Any help is welcome,thank you.


----------



## Pablitopazzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mario01ns*
> 
> Hello,my mobo asus p5k se epu and i get xeon e5335 quad,update bios whit ez-flash tool and micromods from here.http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/ But cant boot windows,sorry for my english.
> 
> P_20141213_170840.jpg 681k .jpg file
> 
> 
> P_20141213_172305.jpg 645k .jpg file
> 
> 
> P_20141213_172356.jpg 638k .jpg file
> 
> 
> P_20141213_172250.jpg 663k .jpg file
> 
> 
> P_20141213_172049.jpg 632k .jpg file
> 
> Any help is welcome,thank you.


I think your mobo does not support this cpu, did you check if it is compatible before? however expect the response of someone more experienced, because I still have not experienced much of these cpu ... else, have you checked well adapter pins in the CPU?


----------



## mario01ns

Sorry I'm not italian,I'm from Serbia.I read xeon works on this mobo but e54xx nothing for e5335 i cant finde.
Maybe it is not compatible whit this mobo,i will whait for more response.Thank you


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mario01ns*
> 
> Sorry I'm not italian,I'm from Serbia.I read xeon works on this mobo but e54xx nothing for e5335 i cant finde.
> Maybe it is not compatible whit this mobo,i will whait for more response.Thank you


that board will work with e5335.


----------



## jrzone

Hi there this thread was really helpful when I did the mod reading over past stuff, I recently did this mod on a Gigabyte P65P-DS4 motherboard the cpu is E5430 Stepping A, rev: E0 (not sure if someone has posted it works on this). It has brought new life into my computer best £20 I have ever spent on a computer part.









Thanks guys!


----------



## Alicat101

Tell me are the Xeons a lot faster than say an core2duo e8400 or a e7500?


----------



## Alicat101

@deezdrama

The 4790k would stomp the ground with these old Xeons..

Remember these XEON's are old and much the same as the Extreame edition CPU from the same time..
So your question is easy. any old lga771 will be almost 90% slower than an i7 4790k.

Rather save and get a high end CPU from the start..
Its no use getting an high end CPU from 5-7years ago and then think its gonna be as fast as the high end cpu's from today.
Anyone in need of a CPU thats cheaper and less stress than a LGA 775-771 mod just buy the new Pentium G3258 they are even around 40% faster than these old xeons..

Putting money into the mod sticker and taking the chance to cut your socket up is not clever.
Rather save and get good stuff with your money.


----------



## christopher001

Hi i'm new here and have just completed my intel zeon 5430 cpu conversion which was a bit hair raising. I am getting the update bios to unleash full power message, been trying to add the microcode with the mm tool, but its just a bit beyond me is there any one out there with the updated bios for an Asus P5B-E motherboard with ami bios that they could send me, would be eternally grateful and i might be able to keep from tearing out what little hair i have left
thanks.


----------



## mario01ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mario01ns*
> 
> Sorry I'm not italian,I'm from Serbia.I read xeon works on this mobo but e54xx nothing for e5335 i cant finde.
> Maybe it is not compatible whit this mobo,i will whait for more response.Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> that board will work with e5335.
Click to expand...

How plz,for now i update bios whit mmtool and flash,no more update bios too unllish power message but windows
dont boot. Sorry for the english , I try as much as I can


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Hey guys, been rocking this x5460 for a good while now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lately ive been playing games like Arma 3 , Dayz, Breaking point which are all very cpu intensive games.
> Im just wondering if I would notice any improvement if I upgraded to a 4790k?
> I know anyone who doesnt run one of these xeons- will just say they are outdated and I need to upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but really I have been very pleased with this setup.
> 
> gigabyte ep45ud3l mobo
> x5460 @4.4ghz
> 8gb ddr2 800
> GTX 770 OC
> 
> When I run the games above, my cores only seem to max out at around 70% cpu usage so not sure if a 4790k would make a huge difference or not but I have all my graphics settings turned to ultra to force the work on the gpu and not the cpu (certain settings in these games are forced to the cpu in this game engine if they are set low) and get about 30-45fps in these games and they drop to the low 20's when in cities. Sometimes I get random game crashing/freezing but dont know if its the game, or my xeon on its way out.
> 
> Just would like an honest opinion on if its time to upgrade or if this xeon rig will get me by a while longer.
> Ive been on this old rig since 2008 so have no firsthand experiences with sandy,ivy,or haswell cpu's and if it would be a huge noticable upgrade over the xeon or if it wouldn't make that big of a difference.


like the other guy said way newer and faster than these old xeons. however you will always be fighting an up hill battle, some of these triple AAA game turned out in a weekear only optimized so well if at all, one of the issue with big games companies now. even with new stuff you might not be able to max out the gfx with over 30 or 60 fps.

in short it's more about extending the life of these old system for cheap and getting bang for your buck. if your getting truly bad FPS you either have an issue or it's crap coded/programmed game. also make sure your not using truly out dated and old video drivers too. but, i guess you have a gtx770 so that shouldn't be the case.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Hey guys, been rocking this x5460 for a good while now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lately ive been playing games like Arma 3 , Dayz, Breaking point which are all very cpu intensive games.
> Im just wondering if I would notice any improvement if I upgraded to a 4790k?
> I know anyone who doesnt run one of these xeons- will just say they are outdated and I need to upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but really I have been very pleased with this setup.
> 
> gigabyte ep45ud3l mobo
> x5460 @4.4ghz
> 8gb ddr2 800
> GTX 770 OC
> 
> When I run the games above, my cores only seem to max out at around 70% cpu usage so not sure if a 4790k would make a huge difference or not but I have all my graphics settings turned to ultra to force the work on the gpu and not the cpu (certain settings in these games are forced to the cpu in this game engine if they are set low) and get about 30-45fps in these games and they drop to the low 20's when in cities. Sometimes I get random game crashing/freezing but dont know if its the game, or my xeon on its way out.
> 
> Just would like an honest opinion on if its time to upgrade or if this xeon rig will get me by a while longer.
> Ive been on this old rig since 2008 so have no firsthand experiences with sandy,ivy,or haswell cpu's and if it would be a huge noticable upgrade over the xeon or if it wouldn't make that big of a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> like the other guy said way newer and faster than these old xeons. however you will always be fighting an up hill battle, some of these triple AAA game turned out in a weekear only optimized so well if at all, one of the issue with big games companies now. even with new stuff you might not be able to max out the gfx with over 30 or 60 fps.
> 
> in short it's more about extending the life of these old system for cheap and getting bang for your buck. if your getting truly bad FPS you either have an issue or it's crap coded/programmed game. also make sure your not using truly out dated and old video drivers too. but, i guess you have a gtx770 so that shouldn't be the case.
Click to expand...

eh that xeons the bottleneck. he has 70% core usage and bad frames in games easily ran by a 770 which i had at one point. The 4790k will do those games at 3% and sometimes work up to 17%


----------



## deezdrama

Yeah, with the x5460 at 4.4ghz and the gtx 770 im getting about an average of 30fps in these games with settings cranked up to high.
Ive spent hours trying to boost fps by turning settings down but fps still stay the same so chose to crank the settings back up.
The games I play run on arma 2 and arma 3 engine so are poorly optimized, I know a 4790 setup would be better, just wondered if It would be so noticeably better that it would be worth the price to upgrade to.
Would need to basically build a whole new LGA 1150 rig minus my gtx 770 so I could keep the xeon rig as a backup.
So probably about $800 for decent case,psu,mobo,ram,hd,cpu

Anyone have a 4790k rig and a 4ghz+ xeon rig?
Or experience with both?

Would the performance increase be worth the price or should I just wait it out a while longer?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Yeah, with the x5460 at 4.4ghz and the gtx 770 im getting about an average of 30fps in these games with settings cranked up to high.
> Ive spent hours trying to boost fps by turning settings down but fps still stay the same so chose to crank the settings back up.
> The games I play run on arma 2 and arma 3 engine so are poorly optimized, I know a 4790 setup would be better, just wondered if It would be so noticeably better that it would be worth the price to upgrade to.
> Would need to basically build a whole new LGA 1150 rig minus my gtx 770 so I could keep the xeon rig as a backup.
> So probably about $800 for decent case,psu,mobo,ram,hd,cpu
> 
> Anyone have a 4790k rig and a 4ghz+ xeon rig?
> Or experience with both?
> 
> Would the performance increase be worth the price or should I just wait it out a while longer?


I have quad xeon and a dual core xeon as well as my rig in sig. They are my servers but lets face it. the xeon mod is for power at a cheap cost. The 4790K will amaze you and it will be very noticeable as games like dayz, arma , BF4 are all cpu dependent as they don't have the best graphics. You would noticeably benefit as it also saves you money in the long run to buy new as it will be a long time of saving more money before the 4790k is no longer enough however i would recommend you stick with the xeon a little longer as skylake and broadwell(in reverse order) will be coming out this year.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mario01ns*
> 
> Hello,my mobo asus p5k se epu and i get xeon e5335 quad,update bios whit ez-flash tool and micromods from here.http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/ But cant boot windows,sorry for my english.
> 
> P_20141213_170840.jpg 681k .jpg file
> 
> 
> P_20141213_172305.jpg 645k .jpg file
> 
> 
> P_20141213_172356.jpg 638k .jpg file
> 
> 
> P_20141213_172250.jpg 663k .jpg file
> 
> 
> P_20141213_172049.jpg 632k .jpg file
> 
> Any help is welcome,thank you.


Have you patched proper microcodes (6F7 / 6FB) for your Xeon? I mean E5335 needs different microcodes than 54xx series.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alicat101*
> 
> @deezdrama
> 
> The 4790k would stomp the ground with these old Xeons..
> 
> Remember these XEON's are old and much the same as the Extreame edition CPU from the same time..
> So your question is easy. any old lga771 will be almost 90% slower than an i7 4790k.
> 
> Rather save and get a high end CPU from the start..
> Its no use getting an high end CPU from 5-7years ago and then think its gonna be as fast as the high end cpu's from today.
> Anyone in need of a CPU thats cheaper and less stress than a LGA 775-771 mod just buy the new Pentium G3258 they are even around 40% faster than these old xeons..
> 
> Putting money into the mod sticker and taking the chance to cut your socket up is not clever.
> Rather save and get good stuff with your money.


You would be surprised how fast that is.
That Pentium you mentioned is actually slower than E5430 2,66GHz and if you don't take into account useless things like AES and focus on floating point calculations than G3258 is much slower.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Yeah, with the x5460 at 4.4ghz and the gtx 770 im getting about an average of 30fps in these games with settings cranked up to high.
> Ive spent hours trying to boost fps by turning settings down but fps still stay the same so chose to crank the settings back up.
> The games I play run on arma 2 and arma 3 engine so are poorly optimized, I know a 4790 setup would be better, just wondered if It would be so noticeably better that it would be worth the price to upgrade to.
> Would need to basically build a whole new LGA 1150 rig minus my gtx 770 so I could keep the xeon rig as a backup.
> So probably about $800 for decent case,psu,mobo,ram,hd,cpu
> 
> Anyone have a 4790k rig and a 4ghz+ xeon rig?
> Or experience with both?
> 
> Would the performance increase be worth the price or should I just wait it out a while longer?


If you have 70% of cpu usage during FPS dips than maybe it is GPU. I suggest to check GPU usage. Although ARMA2 / 3 can have some heavy scripting in missions that can cause any cpu to stutter.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Yeah, with the x5460 at 4.4ghz and the gtx 770 im getting about an average of 30fps in these games with settings cranked up to high.
> Ive spent hours trying to boost fps by turning settings down but fps still stay the same so chose to crank the settings back up.
> The games I play run on arma 2 and arma 3 engine so are poorly optimized, I know a 4790 setup would be better, just wondered if It would be so noticeably better that it would be worth the price to upgrade to.
> Would need to basically build a whole new LGA 1150 rig minus my gtx 770 so I could keep the xeon rig as a backup.
> So probably about $800 for decent case,psu,mobo,ram,hd,cpu
> 
> Anyone have a 4790k rig and a 4ghz+ xeon rig?
> Or experience with both?
> 
> Would the performance increase be worth the price or should I just wait it out a while longer?


Let me answer the question with my own post:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> I've compared the benchmarks results of my old Q6600, current E5450 and i5-4670 that I got hold of for a short while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the tests were done on the exact same GPU (GTX560Ti), with the exact same settings (overclocked for 3DM11, stock for 3DMV), I even rolled back to the same driver to make the results only up to CPU.
> 
> ______________ |______ Q6600_____ |______E5450_____ |_____i5-4670_____|
> 3D Mark 11_____| @3,78GHz/5016 pts |@4,5GHz /5170 pts | @3,8GHz/5380 pts |
> 3DMark Vantage | @3,6GHz /21804pts |@4,23GHz/23687pts|@3,8GHz/23435 pts|
> SuperPI 1M_____| @3,6GHz / 14.736s |@4,5GHz / 10.534s | @3,8GHz / 9.594 s |


I've had an i5-4670 for a short while and it performed slightly better in benchmarks than my E5450 (*with Xeon at 4,5GHz*). The difference between i5 and Xeon is not as big as between my Xeon and my old Q6600, but, needless to say, if it was 4670*K* overclocked to the same clock (4,5GHz), the difference in benchmarks would become easily noticible. However, it wasn't just the CPU that made the difference. i5 was paired with 1600MHz DDR3 RAM (as opposed to [email protected]) and the motherboard had PCI-e 3.0 (compared to 2.0 with Xeon).

My point is, new games *will run better on i5 4790K than Xeons at the same clock*. How much better, depends mainly on the game, how CPU dependant it is and if it takes advantage of the newer platform. Performance wise, Xeon's are pretty much a peak of LGA775 capabilities, but let's face it-its an old platform, already inferior to its successors and with the time, performance difference between them will only grow. Xeon's are a good way to slightly extend its lifetime, but definitely are not an alternative for gaming PC's. I have bought my Xeon, because I'm planning to replace my GTX560Ti with a faster card (probably GTX770 or GTX960 after its release, depending on its price) and currently don't have money to invest in a new platform alongside with it. Xeon is a cheap way for me to fill the few months-1 year gap until I save up for the i5+motherboard+RAM+SSD, so that I can enjoy new games without the annoyance of massive bottleneck throughout that time.

So the choice basically comes down to how much gaming you do on your PC and whether you can afford migrating to new platform or not. If you want to get the most of your card - i5/i7 is the way to go, but if you play games sporadically and/or don't want to spend your money on the new platform, Xeon can provide a cheap solution until you decide to upgrade your PC alltogether.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mario01ns*
> 
> Hello,my mobo asus p5k se epu and i get xeon e5335 quad,update bios whit ez-flash tool and micromods from here.http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/ But cant boot windows,sorry for my english.
> 
> P_20141213_170840.jpg 681k .jpg file
> 
> 
> P_20141213_172305.jpg 645k .jpg file
> 
> 
> P_20141213_172356.jpg 638k .jpg file
> 
> 
> P_20141213_172250.jpg 663k .jpg file
> 
> 
> P_20141213_172049.jpg 632k .jpg file
> 
> Any help is welcome,thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you patched proper microcodes (6F7 / 6FB) for your Xeon? I mean E5335 needs different microcodes than 54xx series.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alicat101*
> 
> @deezdrama
> 
> The 4790k would stomp the ground with these old Xeons..
> 
> Remember these XEON's are old and much the same as the Extreame edition CPU from the same time..
> So your question is easy. any old lga771 will be almost 90% slower than an i7 4790k.
> 
> Rather save and get a high end CPU from the start..
> Its no use getting an high end CPU from 5-7years ago and then think its gonna be as fast as the high end cpu's from today.
> Anyone in need of a CPU thats cheaper and less stress than a LGA 775-771 mod just buy the new Pentium G3258 they are even around 40% faster than these old xeons..
> 
> Putting money into the mod sticker and taking the chance to cut your socket up is not clever.
> Rather save and get good stuff with your money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would be surprised how fast that is.
> That Pentium you mentioned is actually slower than E5430 2,66GHz and if you don't take into account useless things like AES and focus on floating point calculations than G3258 is much slower.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Yeah, with the x5460 at 4.4ghz and the gtx 770 im getting about an average of 30fps in these games with settings cranked up to high.
> Ive spent hours trying to boost fps by turning settings down but fps still stay the same so chose to crank the settings back up.
> The games I play run on arma 2 and arma 3 engine so are poorly optimized, I know a 4790 setup would be better, just wondered if It would be so noticeably better that it would be worth the price to upgrade to.
> Would need to basically build a whole new LGA 1150 rig minus my gtx 770 so I could keep the xeon rig as a backup.
> So probably about $800 for decent case,psu,mobo,ram,hd,cpu
> 
> Anyone have a 4790k rig and a 4ghz+ xeon rig?
> Or experience with both?
> 
> Would the performance increase be worth the price or should I just wait it out a while longer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have 70% of cpu usage during FPS dips than maybe it is GPU. I suggest to check GPU usage. Although ARMA2 / 3 can have some heavy scripting in missions that can cause any cpu to stutter.
Click to expand...

Lets be honest with him that is cpu usage. I know the 770 like the back of my hand and I can garauntee you a newer cpu will make better use of that gpu than that xeon. Its the tech thats involved. Its like a newer gpu running DX9 its just not that good. well same vice versa that xeon compared to haswell falls off. Arma2/3 is mostly a cpu bound and the gpu is the finisher. I could however make a gpu bios to make better use of the gpu to test this theory.


----------



## kingmor

can anyone help me please
i have a processor
http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SLARP.html
and motherboard say "max power over 65w will turned off"
http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=386

help me please, i need good bios file for fix it

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus#post_20957835
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeyx86*
> 
> umm, which old codes did you delete? I already tried deleting the two 0676's and the 067a. It still says cpu is over 65w.


the same problem..... but i have SLARP


----------



## kingmor

deleted post


----------



## AgathaBv

Hi guys, i have a Gigabyte 945gzm s2 rev 6.6 , bios version F2 motherboard , cpu x5450 SLASB, 12Mb cache , fsb 1333. Made all the modifications on the mobo and applied the sticker . FSB OC to 1333. It's frozen 

Any ideas do i have to update bios?


----------



## wickermanx

945 chipset is not supported


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgathaBv*
> 
> Hi guys, i have a Gigabyte 945gzm s2 rev 6.6 , bios version F2 motherboard , cpu x5450 SLASB, 12Mb cache , fsb 1333. Made all the modifications on the mobo and applied the sticker . FSB OC to 1333. It's frozen
> 
> Any ideas do i have to update bios?


I'm really surprised it POSTs on such old chipset.









Yes patch your BIOS with Xeon microcodes (for instructions see first page of this thread), thats the only thing that may help.
Don't forget to write the results here on forum as some other people may be interested if it worked.


----------



## messmer

I have an Asus p5q-deluxe mobo and Xeon E5430 (SLANU, stepping C0, CPUID 10676h). Every time I turn on the pc appears the message: "to unleash this cpu full power please perform bios update process" . Can anyone add the microcodes to modify the bios??
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5Q_Deluxe/P5Q-ASUS-DELUXE-2301.zip


----------



## wickermanx

p5q-asus-deluxe-2301-update.zip 1183k .zip file


updated your bios with microcodes

cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin


----------



## wickermanx

or if you want the tutorial is here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/860#post_21383296


----------



## messmer

boot block in file is not valid


----------



## wickermanx

p5q-asus-deluxe-2301-update2.zip 1183k .zip file


or try your own update with the tutorial, it is easy to do


----------



## wickermanx

try to update bios in bios EZ-flash not in windows

update the BIOS using EZ-Flash 2:

Insert the USB flash disk that contains the latest BIOS file to the USB port, then launch EZ Flash 2 by pressing Alt + F2 during POST or by entering the BIOS > Go to Tools menu > Select EZFlash 2 and press enter to enable it.

Remember to use a flash drive that is formatted FAT/FAT32 and also rename the file to a short file name such as 1804.ROM Also you have to extract the .ROM file from the .zip file the BIOS downloads from, EZ-Flash does not support ZIP files.

Highly recommend backing up the current BIOS by hitting the B key, name it something like 0210.ROM, so you can go back to it if needed.


----------



## majden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *messmer*
> 
> boot block in file is not valid


then it is question for *wickermanx* - did you add microcodes using AMIMMWIN or mmtool?


----------



## chriscarg

hello i have a Asus P5NA7-VM mainboard and will install intel x5492 cpu with sticker mod, is possible in my main board?
thanks


----------



## majden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriscarg*
> 
> hello i have a Asus P5NA7-VM mainboard and will install intel x5492 cpu with sticker mod, is possible in my main board?
> thanks


according to chipset compatibility, yes, it is possible


----------



## chriscarg

can i have problems with fsb?
my main board have max fsb 1333mhz, cpu x5492 have fsb1600mhz.
need to overclock the FSB 1600MHz or just that you install and turn on the cpu goes well?
you can bring the 1600MHz fsb? if possible precautions should I take? problems that can give me the fsb overlock?
thanks


----------



## majden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriscarg*
> 
> can i have problems with fsb?
> my main board have max fsb 1333mhz, cpu x5492 have fsb1600mhz.
> need to overclock the FSB 1600MHz or just that you install and turn on the cpu goes well?
> you can bring the 1600MHz fsb? if possible precautions should I take? problems that can give me the fsb overlock?
> thanks


well, i do not have such motherboard, so, if you already have x5492, you must try it out, and it will be answer on all of questions


----------



## messmer

Thanks , it worked


----------



## wickermanx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majden*
> 
> then it is question for *wickermanx* - did you add microcodes using AMIMMWIN or mmtool?


with mmtools


----------



## Tito1989

Hello everyone, first i would to say thanks for the people who helped me to do this, i am brazilian, and i have in my house an P5KPL-AM-CKD-VISIUM-SI(this is the brazilian market version of this mobo), and afther seeing the info on this topic i decided to buy an xeon for this mobo to make an home-game server machine, i buyed on ebay the Xeon L5420(50w tdp, 2.5Ghz and 12mb L2) for 50USD shipped, and also 2x1GB Corsair XMS2 for 30USD shipped, the xeon takes 18 days to arrive in my home, and the memory takes 90 days to arrive in my home, because xeon came from UK and memory came from South Korea.

Lets talk about my experience doing this mod:
Put sticker on xeon on perfect align is little hard to do, need patience and growed up fingernails to align correctly, but the most hard part is cut two plastic parts on CPU socket, i used an tool heated in stove and burn the plastic parts, thanks God everything goes right and i dont broken any socket pins, but i come really happy only when the machine boot up correctly after the installation, and machine goes up perfectly, afther this i ran Passmark on Windows Server 2012 and get arround 3900 CPU Mark points, the only problem i get is the incorrect temperature show under windows with softwares, on windows the temperature still arround 60~70C degrees in idle, but in bios stays arround 35~48C degrees, oh and i forgot to say, before doing this i have update the bios with the microcode for this Xeon and everything goes right, mobo recognizes xeon perfectly, runs Server 2012 perfectly and show all instructions on CPU-Z.

http://valid.canardpc.com/ehguc2

for the end i will upload some picks for your guys see:


----------



## wickermanx

Nice work, socket mod. is easy way to put the cpu 771 to 775, you can use a sharp knife and you have done in a 1 minute.


----------



## Bonjovi

what you think about this?
1.22 CPU voltage. others everything is Auto. FSB 443









To night ill try it to 500 FSB. 9. for 4.5 i think 1.30 v or 1.32 will be bought . but not stay for 24/7

i have Corsari H100 . just they dont have on original performnse fans they are so screaming. i have low profile roswell silence 140mm blue led fans.
=================================================





i have a question. can i stabil my RAM at 1600 Mhz? w.o any crash? as i heared 1600+ mhz rams is problem on 775 socket. and what about 1600 or 1550-1600 mhz rams ? can i run tham 24/7?


----------



## Bonjovi

*System :*
*Windows 7 (64bit)
CPU : E5450 (E0 stepping)
CPU Cooler : Corsair H100 Extrem Performance
MB : P5Q3-DELUX
RAM : G.SKILL Sniper 2X4GB 1866 MHz დეგრადირბეული 1326 Mhz
GPU : SAPPHIRE Vapor-X R9 280x
PSU : Enermax Revolution x't 730w
CASE : Colorful Raynor Tower G1*

*This Tests are Ran on normal system w/o Air them OFF and other drivers off. on this tests every drivers are running . its like normal windows up and ready to play*

*3D Mark Vantage Performans Run :
GPU Score : 30402 . GPU Score : 15927 P Score : 24773*



*3D Mark 11 Performans Run :
GPU Score : 11135. GPU Score : 5408 P Score : 5340*



*Fritz Chess Benchmark :
Score 10998*



============================================================================================

Later ill and Easy. and Extream Run tests
P.S
also ill upload P5Q3-DELUX 442- 445 FSB overclock Bioss

This System Is Ready 24/7 working


----------



## majden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickermanx*
> 
> with mmtools


strange , because I have never had a problem with the boot block using mmtool (I use MMTOOL_3.22_1B_21Fix-BKMOD)


----------



## deezdrama

So... im trying to put together a rig for my son and have this Asrock 4core1333 glan mobo.
Anybody know if this board will work with a xeon?

I have an asus p5bse mobo too but it is about as vanilla as it gets and has very little oc options in bios.


----------



## deezdrama

Found out the board in my above post supports Core 2 Extreme / Core 2 Quad / Core 2 Duo / Pentium® Dual Core / Celeron, supporting Quad Core Yorkfield and Dual Core Wolfdale

And has P31/G31 + ICH7 Chipsets


----------



## wickermanx

me too, for my AMI bios in Asus board work mmtool fine

MMTool_322_1B_21Fix


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Found out the board in my above post supports Core 2 Extreme / Core 2 Quad / Core 2 Duo / Pentium® Dual Core / Celeron, supporting Quad Core Yorkfield and Dual Core Wolfdale
> 
> And has P31/G31 + ICH7 Chipsets


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... im trying to put together a rig for my son and have this Asrock 4core1333 glan mobo.
> Anybody know if this board will work with a xeon?
> 
> I have an asus p5bse mobo too but it is about as vanilla as it gets and has very little oc options in bios.


I found a xeon motherboard compatibility list and seen the asrock4core1600 mobo was supported so hope the 4core1333 i got works cause I just ordered another x5460 slabbn, a 212 evo plus cooler,4gb ram,and a corsair 430w psu for my old gtx 650ti.

Will be happy if i get the rig clocked to 4ghz on this mobo. Should be decent enough for my son for a while.

On my rig in my signature... i didnt have to mess with microcode or anything like that. Any ideas if it will be needed? If you dont flash new microcode are you just plagued with that "unlock the power" message or does it really hold back performance?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> I found a xeon motherboard compatibility list and seen the asrock4core1600 mobo was supported so hope the 4core1333 i got works cause I just ordered another x5460 slabbn, a 212 evo plus cooler,4gb ram,and a corsair 430w psu for my old gtx 650ti.
> 
> Will be happy if i get the rig clocked to 4ghz on this mobo. Should be decent enough for my son for a while.
> 
> On my rig in my signature... i didnt have to mess with microcode or anything like that. Any ideas if it will be needed? If you dont flash new microcode are you just plagued with that "unlock the power" message or does it really hold back performance?


There were reported problems by 2-3 users with some Asrocks on P31/G31 chipset. Windows installation / start up screen was freezing and sadly no solution was found. You won't know unless you try.
That mobo is a piece of crap anyway, very doubtful if you can OC it to 4GHz. You will have to increase PCI-E frequency because it is fixed to cpu's FSB and this way you may fry that G-Force of yours








That P5B SE doesn't look good either. Xeon should work on it, but P965 chipset is old and 1333FSB cpus are only in Beta support.
Yes, patching microcodes is helpful as it improves stability for some motherboards, unlocks additional functionality / instructions and improves performance (people tested it with 3D Mark way back)


----------



## inf24

Hello!

Hardware: P5W DH Deluxe + Xeon E5472 FSB 1600 Xeon CPUID 10676 stepping C0 (SLANR)
Asus say, that Core 2 Extreme QX9770(revC1,3.2GHz,*1600FSB*,L2:2X6MB) supported in overclock mode by 3002 bios

On standart ROM 3002 or rom from this site after bios boot I have error "Intel CPU uCode loading error"
The CPU is Xeon E5472 CPUID 10676 stepping C0 (SLANR) but in tuned ROM file I found only Xeon X... f0 etc steppings but no present C0 steppings.

I try to compile new rom using microcodes
cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060c_date20080119.bin
cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060c_date20080119.bin

loaded from here , but error still present
Which file I need use to correct compile ROM file by MMTool for AMI bios.

Thanks.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inf24*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Hardware: P5W DH Deluxe + Xeon E5472 FSB 1600 Xeon CPUID 10676 stepping C0 (SLANR)
> Asus say, that Core 2 Extreme QX9770(revC1,3.2GHz,*1600FSB*,L2:2X6MB) supported in overclock mode by 3002 bios
> 
> On standart ROM 3002 or rom from this site after bios boot I have error "Intel CPU uCode loading error"
> The CPU is Xeon E5472 CPUID 10676 stepping C0 (SLANR) but in tuned ROM file I found only Xeon X... f0 etc steppings but no present C0 steppings.
> 
> I try to compile new rom using microcodes
> cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060c_date20080119.bin
> cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060c_date20080119.bin
> 
> loaded from here , but error still present
> Which file I need use to correct compile ROM file by MMTool for AMI bios.
> 
> Thanks.


I had similar situation with that motherboard. You will have to go into the BIOS and Enable "Microcode Update" option, or something like that. Otherwise BIOS module containing microcodes is not updated during flashing.
"F0" is just a microcode version, die stepping is a different thing and it corresponds with cpu id (10676 in your case because you have C0 stepping Xeon).
BTW There are newer microcodes on the first page of this thread.


----------



## inf24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> I had similar situation with that motherboard.......


OK - I try update microcode from this thread.
I set always "Enable microcode update" but from EZFlash menu flashing freezes and I must recover from standart rom file using CD-ROM, but from DOS same ROM file flashing good

Another question - on the CPU page I found mistake with L1, L2 caches - 128K and 6Mb, but real cache size is * twiced for this CPU. It is due to wrong microcode, etc. ?


----------



## wickermanx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *messmer*
> 
> Thanks , it worked


p

no, the cpu has 2x6MB total 12MB - 6MB to 2core and the next 6MB to the other 2cores


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> I found a xeon motherboard compatibility list and seen the asrock4core1600 mobo was supported so hope the 4core1333 i got works cause I just ordered another x5460 slabbn, a 212 evo plus cooler,4gb ram,and a corsair 430w psu for my old gtx 650ti.
> 
> Will be happy if i get the rig clocked to 4ghz on this mobo. Should be decent enough for my son for a while.
> 
> On my rig in my signature... i didnt have to mess with microcode or anything like that. Any ideas if it will be needed? If you dont flash new microcode are you just plagued with that "unlock the power" message or does it really hold back performance?
> 
> 
> 
> There were reported problems by 2-3 users with some Asrocks on P31/G31 chipset. Windows installation / start up screen was freezing and sadly no solution was found. You won't know unless you try.
> That mobo is a piece of crap anyway, very doubtful if you can OC it to 4GHz. You will have to increase PCI-E frequency because it is fixed to cpu's FSB and this way you may fry that G-Force of yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That P5B SE doesn't look good either. Xeon should work on it, but P965 chipset is old and 1333FSB cpus are only in Beta support.
> Yes, patching microcodes is helpful as it improves stability for some motherboards, unlocks additional functionality / instructions and improves performance (people tested it with 3D Mark way back)
Click to expand...

Crap, I couldnt find any info on that asrock board and now I ordered all this stuff. Which board would you try to use first of the 2 I have? Or should I look for a different board?
The ep45 board in my rig worked great but cant pay $100 for another old board. Any other decent boards to look for that can be had cheap?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Crap, I couldnt find any info on that asrock board and now I ordered all this stuff. Which board would you try to use first of the 2 I have? Or should I look for a different board?
> The ep45 board in my rig worked great but cant pay $100 for another old board. Any other decent boards to look for that can be had cheap?


"A$$ Rock" that name tells everything. Cheap brand with cheap components and no VRMs in this sample.
P5B has a Pentium4 era chipset that has problems even with overclocking core 2 duos.

If I were you I would sell them both for a P45 motherboard, or at least one based on P35 with decent heat pipe radiators. Just stick to Asus and Gigabyte.

P45 pros:
PCIe x16 2.0
EPS 12V 8pin cpu power connector for better stability
Newer / faster chipsets
Overclocks better

Cons:
price


----------



## deezdrama

What p45 boards are available besides the gigabyte ep45 series of boards?


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Crap, I couldnt find any info on that asrock board and now I ordered all this stuff. Which board would you try to use first of the 2 I have? Or should I look for a different board?
> The ep45 board in my rig worked great but cant pay $100 for another old board. Any other decent boards to look for that can be had cheap?
> 
> 
> 
> "A$$ Rock" that name tells everything. Cheap brand with cheap components and no VRMs in this sample.
> P5B has a Pentium4 era chipset that has problems even with overclocking core 2 duos.
> 
> If I were you I would sell them both for a P45 motherboard, or at least one based on P35 with decent heat pipe radiators. Just stick to Asus and Gigabyte.
> 
> P45 pros:
> PCIe x16 2.0
> EPS 12V 8pin cpu power connector for better stability
> Newer / faster chipsets
> Overclocks better
> 
> Cons:
> price
Click to expand...

I hear ya man, but cant throw any more money at this old tech. I just planned on throwing my son a rig together with spare parts I had in the basement.
Well only 775 cpu I had was a q6600 that wouldnt overclock for nothing. So ordered the x5460, then needed a better cooler,then ram, then better psu for the gpu.... it snowballed a bit.
Plus I still need to set him up steam account and buy him some games.

So ill probably try the asrock 1333 mobo since I remember the asus p5bse had bad overclocking options (can only pick 5%,10%,15%,20% OC profiles)

Im worried a little about the pci express frequency issue talked about earlier with these boards and how it could fry the gpu.
Do you have any details on this issue or links to where it was discussed? Would really appreciate it
Thanks


----------



## inf24

After try to full reset the bios "Intel CPU uCode loading error" still present and screenshot here


All newest microcodes imported to ROM. May be I do not understand something ?

p.s.

ReInstalled (updated) microcodes into the .rom:

cpu000006f2_plat00000001_ver0000005d_date20101002.bin
cpu000006f6_plat00000001_ver000000d0_date20100930.bin
cpu000006f7_plat00000010_ver0000006a_date20101002.bin
cpu000006fb_plat00000001_ver000000ba_date20101003.bin
cpu000006fb_plat00000010_ver000000ba_date20101003.bin
cpu000006fd_plat00000001_ver000000a4_date20101002.bin
cpu00010676_plat00000001_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
cpu00010676_plat00000010_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
*cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin*
cpu00010677_plat00000010_ver0000070a_date20100929.bin
cpu0001067a_plat00000011_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> What p45 boards are available besides the gigabyte ep45 series of boards?


That would be Asus P5Q (variants).
As for the second matter I'm no expert. I only know that at some point you will have to increase PCIe freq. to get things stable. This is risky business, don't remember how high it is considered safe.
I will tell you this... about 12 years ago I had GF4400 Titanium (2nd strongest nVidia graphics at that time) and it worked perfectly fine with my overclocked cpu. Back then my mobo had fixed frequencies FSB/PCI/AGP ... and after 4 months gpu died.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inf24*
> 
> After try to full reset the bios "Intel CPU uCode loading error" still present and screenshot here
> 
> 
> All newest microcodes imported to ROM. May be I do not understand something ?
> 
> p.s.
> 
> ReInstalled (updated) microcodes into the .rom:
> 
> cpu000006f2_plat00000001_ver0000005d_date20101002.bin
> cpu000006f6_plat00000001_ver000000d0_date20100930.bin
> cpu000006f7_plat00000010_ver0000006a_date20101002.bin
> cpu000006fb_plat00000001_ver000000ba_date20101003.bin
> cpu000006fb_plat00000010_ver000000ba_date20101003.bin
> cpu000006fd_plat00000001_ver000000a4_date20101002.bin
> cpu00010676_plat00000001_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> cpu00010676_plat00000010_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> *cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin*
> cpu00010677_plat00000010_ver0000070a_date20100929.bin
> cpu0001067a_plat00000011_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
> cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin


If I remember correctly microcode update option is turned off by default in the BIOS so after reseting CMOS you should turn it on again and save settings.

OK try this. install asus update 7.18.03 (I think it is the newest version available) and save you current BIOS from your chip to a file. Probably you can do the same with other tools (EZ Flash or under DOS). Than check microcodes from that file with MMtool. I think microcode module wasn't updated, because on your screen Aida shows microcode rev. 60C and it should be 60F for 2010 microcodes. 60C may be some LGA771 microcode from 2008. I have my P5W DH DLX patched BIOS opened and standard LGA775 10676 microcodes were from 2008 with version 60B. Meaning there wasn't any microcode with version 60C in original 3002 BIOS.
BTW you have some microcodes more than once (new ones and old ones) inside that BIOS from your screen (10677 for example). You should delete repeating microcodes because it may cause problems.


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> What p45 boards are available besides the gigabyte ep45 series of boards?
> 
> 
> 
> That would be Asus P5Q (variants).
> As for the second matter I'm no expert. I only know that at some point you will have to increase PCIe freq. to get things stable. This is risky business, don't remember how high it is considered safe.
> I will tell you this... about 12 years ago I had GF4400 Titanium (2nd strongest nVidia graphics at that time) and it worked perfectly fine with my overclocked cpu. Back then my mobo had fixed frequencies FSB/PCI/AGP ... and after 4 months gpu died.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inf24*
> 
> After try to full reset the bios "Intel CPU uCode loading error" still present and screenshot here
> 
> 
> All newest microcodes imported to ROM. May be I do not understand something ?
> 
> p.s.
> 
> ReInstalled (updated) microcodes into the .rom:
> 
> cpu000006f2_plat00000001_ver0000005d_date20101002.bin
> cpu000006f6_plat00000001_ver000000d0_date20100930.bin
> cpu000006f7_plat00000010_ver0000006a_date20101002.bin
> cpu000006fb_plat00000001_ver000000ba_date20101003.bin
> cpu000006fb_plat00000010_ver000000ba_date20101003.bin
> cpu000006fd_plat00000001_ver000000a4_date20101002.bin
> cpu00010676_plat00000001_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> cpu00010676_plat00000010_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> *cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin*
> cpu00010677_plat00000010_ver0000070a_date20100929.bin
> cpu0001067a_plat00000011_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
> cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I remember correctly microcode update option is turned off by default in the BIOS so after reseting CMOS you should turn it on again and save settings.
> 
> OK try this. install asus update 7.18.03 (I think it is the newest version available) and save you current BIOS from your chip to a file. Probably you can do the same with other tools (EZ Flash or under DOS). Than check microcodes from that file with MMtool. I think microcode module wasn't updated, because on your screen Aida shows microcode rev. 60C and it should be 60F for 2010 microcodes. 60C may be some LGA771 microcode from 2008. I have my P5W DH DLX patched BIOS opened and standard LGA775 10676 microcodes were from 2008 with version 60B.
> BTW you have some microcodes more than once (new ones and old ones) inside that BIOS from your screen (10677 for example). You should delete repeating microcodes because it may cause problems.
Click to expand...

Dang...

Ya i read that this board has problems with pci-e freq if fsb is raised above 333.
If i remember right- the x5460 has a 9.5 multi so would like at least a 400 fsb then would be close to 4ghz and could run my ddr2 800 at 1:1 ratio.

The pci e ratio concerns me though, i remember reading to never set it over 100,or 101 or something like that.

So anyone know the deal with g31 chipset OC procedures? Do i basically bump fsb bit by bit untill it becomes unstable then i would need to bump up pci e freq or vcore?


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Crap, I couldnt find any info on that asrock board and now I ordered all this stuff. Which board would you try to use first of the 2 I have? Or should I look for a different board?
> The ep45 board in my rig worked great but cant pay $100 for another old board. Any other decent boards to look for that can be had cheap?


you can find gigabyte p35 boards for as low as $35 on ebay if your willing to wait out an auction. theres a website called 3b tech that sells refurbished asus p35 and p45 boards from $45 to $70.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Dang...
> 
> Ya i read that this board has problems with pci-e freq if fsb is raised above 333.
> If i remember right- the x5460 has a 9.5 multi so would like at least a 400 fsb then would be close to 4ghz and could run my ddr2 800 at 1:1 ratio.
> 
> The pci e ratio concerns me though, i remember reading to never set it over 100,or 101 or something like that.
> 
> So anyone know the deal with g31 chipset OC procedures? Do i basically bump fsb bit by bit untill it becomes unstable then i would need to bump up pci e freq or vcore?


The formula I used back when I had mobo with P31 chipset was:
*IF FSB>333, PCI-E Freq=FSB/3.33*

I'm pretty sure the same formula applies to G31. Changing PCI-E frequency up to 110MHz is considered safe for the GPU. Anything over that may cause artifacts and shouldn't be used 24/7 (although I've seen people using ridiculous frequencies like 130-140MHz).

Since with PCI-E frequency of 110MHz you will hit the FSB wall at 366MHz, 3,47GHz is all you can hope for for 24/7 usage with your Xeon. That is why, for higher overclock, P35/P45 chipset is recommended as it doesn't have the annoying PCI-E-FSB limit.


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Dang...
> 
> Ya i read that this board has problems with pci-e freq if fsb is raised above 333.
> If i remember right- the x5460 has a 9.5 multi so would like at least a 400 fsb then would be close to 4ghz and could run my ddr2 800 at 1:1 ratio.
> 
> The pci e ratio concerns me though, i remember reading to never set it over 100,or 101 or something like that.
> 
> So anyone know the deal with g31 chipset OC procedures? Do i basically bump fsb bit by bit untill it becomes unstable then i would need to bump up pci e freq or vcore?
> 
> 
> 
> The formula I used back when I had mobo with P31 chipset was:
> *IF FSB>333, PCI-E Freq=FSB/3.33*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the same formula applies to G31. Changing PCI-E frequency up to 110MHz is considered safe for the GPU. Anything over that may cause artifacts and shouldn't be used 24/7 (although I've seen people using ridiculous frequencies like 130-140MHz).
> 
> Since with PCI-E frequency of 110MHz you will hit the FSB wall at 366MHz, 3,47GHz is all you can hope for for 24/7 usage with your Xeon. That is why, for higher overclock, P35/P45 chipset is recommended as it doesn't have the annoying PCI-E-FSB limit.
Click to expand...

I dont understand why the fsb wall would be at 366, ive read that its hit at 410 and anything over 411 a sata hd wont be read.
Nevermind....I reread your post and get it now. At 366 fsb I will be at 110 freq for pci e.
I guess 3.4ghz will be ok i guess, better than the 2.6ghz q6600 i had. Although 4ghz would be alot better. I didnt know there was motherboards with pci e freqs that couldnt be locked.

So.... 110 freq for pci-e is definately considered safe for 24/7 use but no higher?


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> So.... 110 freq for pci-e is definately considered safe for 24/7 use but no higher?


I only say its considered safe, because I haven't actually heard of anyone damaging their graphics card by 10MHz increase of PCI-E frequency and I did quite a research on the topic back when I had P31 motherboard. I used to have mine set to 110MHz 24/7 for 6 months-until I upgraded the motherboard-and haven't encountered any issues.

That said, no one will _guarantee_ that those settings are safe, as changing this frequency in general is not recommended, I have heard of dead HDD's above 115, I guess you have to try it yourself and see if it affects your HDD/GPU in any notable way.

Keep in mind that P31/G31 motherboard were never designed with overclocking in mind. That is why, for 24/7 overclock I'd consider upgrading the motherboard to something with P45 chipset, especially that they're relatively cheap nowadays. Not only you won't need to change PCI-e frequency with those motherboards, but also, many of them will let you overclock your CPU higher and reduce the Vdrop, thus increasing stability due to more power phases and better northbridge/mosfet cooling.


----------



## Shonk

I just made a new Bios for my EP45-DS3R if anyone wants it

Manufacturer: Gigabyte
Model: GA-EP45-DS3R (Rev 1.0)
Bios Type: Award
Bios Revision: F11i

SLIC: Gigabyte 2.1
Realtek - v2.60
Intel RAID - v13.5.0.2164
Raid Trim Support
Xeon Microcode
SLI Certification

http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/24923-Gigabyte-GA-EP45-DS3R-F11I-SLIC-2-1-Updated-Roms-SLI


----------



## inf24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Dang...
> 
> Ya i read that this board has problems with pci-e freq if fsb is raised above 333.
> If i remember right- the x5460 has a 9.5 multi so would like at least a 400 fsb then would be close to 4ghz and could run my ddr2 800 at 1:1 ratio.
> 
> The pci e ratio concerns me though, i remember reading to never set it over 100,or 101 or something like that.
> 
> So anyone know the deal with g31 chipset OC procedures? Do i basically bump fsb bit by bit untill it becomes unstable then i would need to bump up pci e freq or vcore?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> That would be Asus P5Q (variants).
> As for the second matter I'm no expert. I only know that at some point you will have to increase PCIe freq. to get things stable. This is risky business, don't remember how high it is considered safe.
> I will tell you this... about 12 years ago I had GF4400 Titanium (2nd strongest nVidia graphics at that time) and it worked perfectly fine with my overclocked cpu. Back then my mobo had fixed frequencies FSB/PCI/AGP ... and after 4 months gpu died.
> If I remember correctly microcode update option is turned off by default in the BIOS so after reseting CMOS you should turn it on again and save settings.
> 
> OK try this. install asus update 7.18.03 (I think it is the newest version available) and save you current BIOS from your chip to a file. Probably you can do the same with other tools (EZ Flash or under DOS). Than check microcodes from that file with MMtool. I think microcode module wasn't updated, because on your screen Aida shows microcode rev. 60C and it should be 60F for 2010 microcodes. 60C may be some LGA771 microcode from 2008. I have my P5W DH DLX patched BIOS opened and standard LGA775 10676 microcodes were from 2008 with version 60B. Meaning there wasn't any microcode with version 60C in original 3002 BIOS.
> BTW you have some microcodes more than once (new ones and old ones) inside that BIOS from your screen (10677 for example). You should delete repeating microcodes because it may cause problems.


Finally I remove from ROM file all unneded CPU microcodes such as







Via Nano (detected by CPU-ID world database ), old Pentiums, Celeron-D, etc. and add latest support for my Q6600, E5472 and X5460 Xeons with 4 cores. After writing firmware and boot - the speed is greatly increased during post, etc. processes.

For E5472 I set FSB 340 (and CPU FSB is near 1450 ) and it works well, but motherboard not give me all potential E5472 and I think to buy X5460 (for a 30$).
Does the X5460 works on my motherboard with full CPU speed and little overclock ? Exchange E5472 to X5460 costs me near 40W of power







....


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> So.... 110 freq for pci-e is definately considered safe for 24/7 use but no higher?
> 
> 
> 
> I only say its considered safe, because I haven't actually heard of anyone damaging their graphics card by 10MHz increase of PCI-E frequency and I did quite a research on the topic back when I had P31 motherboard. I used to have mine set to 110MHz 24/7 for 6 months-until I upgraded the motherboard-and haven't encountered any issues.
> 
> That said, no one will _guarantee_ that those settings are safe, as changing this frequency in general is not recommended, I have heard of dead HDD's above 115, I guess you have to try it yourself and see if it affects your HDD/GPU in any notable way.
> 
> Keep in mind that P31/G31 motherboard were never designed with overclocking in mind. That is why, for 24/7 overclock I'd consider upgrading the motherboard to something with P45 chipset, especially that they're relatively cheap nowadays. Not only you won't need to change PCI-e frequency with those motherboards, but also, many of them will let you overclock your CPU higher and reduce the Vdrop, thus increasing stability due to more power phases and better northbridge/mosfet cooling.
Click to expand...

Well i threw an old psu and the q6600 in the rig to see what bios options this board has (asrock 1333)
And it has the options to overclock with pci e synced or not synced.
So im now wondering if I choose not synced if the pci e freq will stay at 100 if i up fsb to 400, or if it only will stay desynced up to a certain fsb speed.

Anyone know?


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Well i threw an old psu and the q6600 in the rig to see what bios options this board has (asrock 1333)
> And it has the options to overclock with pci e synced or not synced.
> So im now wondering if I choose not synced if the pci e freq will stay at 100 if i up fsb to 400, or if it only will stay desynced up to a certain fsb speed.
> 
> Anyone know?


Heres a quote from the manual...

"Untied Overclocking T
echnology

This motherboard supports Untied Overclocking Technology, which means during
overclocking, FSB enjoys better margin due to fixed PCI / PCIE buses. Before you
enable Untied Overclocking function, please enter "Overclock Mode" option of BIOS
setup to set the selection from [Auto] to [CPU, PCIE, Async.]. Therefore, CPU FSB is
untied during overclocking, but PCI / PCIE buses are in the fixed mode so that FSB
can operate under a more stable overclocking environment."

So it sounds like I should be able to bump the fsb up to 400 and keep pci e freq at 100 right?


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Heres a quote from the manual...
> 
> "Untied Overclocking T
> echnology
> 
> This motherboard supports Untied Overclocking Technology, which means during
> overclocking, FSB enjoys better margin due to fixed PCI / PCIE buses. Before you
> enable Untied Overclocking function, please enter "Overclock Mode" option of BIOS
> setup to set the selection from [Auto] to [CPU, PCIE, Async.]. Therefore, CPU FSB is
> untied during overclocking, but PCI / PCIE buses are in the fixed mode so that FSB
> can operate under a more stable overclocking environment."
> 
> So it sounds like I should be able to bump the fsb up to 400 and keep pci e freq at 100 right?


What's the full name of the motherboard? (There is plenty of "Asrock 1333's")

Yes, it seems like it, although I wouldn't go straight to 400 FSB, but rather slowly increase the FSB and check stability after each increase to see what the motherboard / the CPU is capable of. Those are basic overclocking principles.


----------



## SmOgER

As a
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Crap, I couldnt find any info on that asrock board and now I ordered all this stuff. Which board would you try to use first of the 2 I have? Or should I look for a different board?
> The ep45 board in my rig worked great but cant pay $100 for another old board. Any other decent boards to look for that can be had cheap?


Right,

generally if you gonna spend more than $150 on a LGA77x (assuming CPU is at least X5460),

the FM2+ Athlon II X4 860K system looks like a way better option, with decent motherboard it's about $160, and we are talking brand new.
Performance would be similiar + usb3 + sata3 + PCI-e v3 + DDR3 with 2133Mhz support.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> As a
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Crap, I couldnt find any info on that asrock board and now I ordered all this stuff. Which board would you try to use first of the 2 I have? Or should I look for a different board?
> The ep45 board in my rig worked great but cant pay $100 for another old board. Any other decent boards to look for that can be had cheap?
> 
> 
> 
> Right,
> 
> generally if you gonna spend more than $150 on a LGA77x (assuming CPU is at least X5460),
> 
> the FM2+ Athlon II X4 860K system looks like a way better option, with decent motherboard it's about $160, and we are talking brand new.
> Performance would be similiar + usb3 + sata3 + PCI-e v3 + DDR3 with 2133Mhz support.
Click to expand...

agreed though i didn't know fma2+ had pcie 3.0


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Heres a quote from the manual...
> 
> "Untied Overclocking T
> echnology
> 
> This motherboard supports Untied Overclocking Technology, which means during
> overclocking, FSB enjoys better margin due to fixed PCI / PCIE buses. Before you
> enable Untied Overclocking function, please enter "Overclock Mode" option of BIOS
> setup to set the selection from [Auto] to [CPU, PCIE, Async.]. Therefore, CPU FSB is
> untied during overclocking, but PCI / PCIE buses are in the fixed mode so that FSB
> can operate under a more stable overclocking environment."
> 
> So it sounds like I should be able to bump the fsb up to 400 and keep pci e freq at 100 right?
> 
> 
> 
> What's the full name of the motherboard? (There is plenty of "Asrock 1333's")
> 
> Yes, it seems like it, although I wouldn't go straight to 400 FSB, but rather slowly increase the FSB and check stability after each increase to see what the motherboard / the CPU is capable of. Those are basic overclocking principles.
Click to expand...

Its the asrock4core1333-glan


----------



## Shonk

I have been chasing down an audio stutter issue for the last few weeks on my Gigabyte board

My dpc latency is around 8000 all the time

anway to cut a long story short

I have found the issue

Gigabyte have hardware dynamic voltage regulators
that you can enable Gigabyte Call it Dynamic Energy Saving (DES)

This can only be turned on or off with the Des Advanced App
and i believe it comes default on..

You need to turn off
C2/C2E in the bios as once des is disabled it wont go past post if its on

Then Run the des app and disable it

once its disabled you can uninstall the des app

Another werd bug i have noticed

Using Power Plan High Performance but editing minimum cpu speed to 5%
Causes extreme stutter and dpc latency with des on and system interupts using 20% cpu time

This is how i found the problem

Using Power Plan Balanced doesnt exibit this

Anyway if your running an Xeon on a Gigabyte board
I strongly recomend you disable DES

This has been a huge problem to track down and both of my Gigabyte boards exibit this problem
EP45-DS3R
EP45-UD3LR

My dpc latency is perm green now


----------



## IgoRRR

Wich would be currently the strongest GPU that a X5460 can feed @ 4 - 4,2 GHz? thnx

I currently own a 7850 and it's not up to the task to run far cry 4....


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Its the asrock4core1333-glan


Allright, it's pretty similiar to the P31-DS3L I used to own, supports up to 1333 FSB, but has only 4 power phases, which isn't beneficial for overclocking purposes. First of all, try increasing your FSB over 333 with PCI-E frequency locked at 100MHz and "Overclocking mode" set to [CPU, PCIE, Async.]. If your PC boots up with FSB way over 333 (say, 350 or 360), then lucky you - you're good to overclock your Xeon without a worry. But, with just 4 power phases and that little heatsink on the motherboard's northbridge, I still wouldn't overclock it to 4GHz for 24/7 usage.

The best way to find your 24/7 settings is to increase the FSB step by step (10MHz increase with each step is reasonable) and check the stability and-if you'll have to increase NB voltage at some point-also northbridge temperature, preferably by hand, if its getting hot under stress testing, you'll have to mount additional cooling on it or just decrease the FSB/NB voltage. I'm pretty sure that P31/G31 can handle around 400FSB, but above that, it's pretty much a gamble-some motherboards can go higher, but not all of them. Good luck!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IgoRRR*
> 
> Wich would be currently the strongest GPU that a X5460 can feed @ 4 - 4,2 GHz? thnx
> 
> I currently own a 7850 and it's not up to the task to run far cry 4....


I've done some research on that exact topic, since I'm about to upgrade my GPU aswell and from what I've learned, it seems that *GTX760Ti / R9 270X* is as far as you can go if you want to use most of the card's potential in the recent games - there are always some exceptions, where i5/i7 will give you more FPS, but generally speaking, it seems to be the reasonable limit of Xeon's capabilites.

Sure, you can get GTX770 / R9 280X and they'll still perform at their best in many games, but when you compare R9 280X 3D Mark 11 and 3DMark Vantage results posted by Bonjovi few pages back in this thread and the results from the reviews of the same card: 3DMark 11 / 3DMark Vantage, it becomes clear that the GPU is notably bottlenecked. Also, deezdrama reports of GTX770 with [email protected],4GHz performance confirm that GTX770 is also notably bottlenecked in Arma 3, which is a highly CPU dependant game - it should be able to reach over 40FPS in this game.

That is why I'm not sure if I'm gonna end up buying GTX770 / R9 280X as I initially planned or just save some money and get GTX760Ti to get the most of it with my current CPU ([email protected],05GHz).


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IgoRRR*
> 
> Wich would be currently the strongest GPU that a X5460 can feed @ 4 - 4,2 GHz? thnx
> 
> I currently own a 7850 and it's not up to the task to run far cry 4....


Well it really depends on the game since one can be more CPU intensive than another, but I would say it's around R9 280 for 1080P.


----------



## IgoRRR

thnx guys for the reply

I was running a 1680x1050 and all was good and now I'm running 1920*1200 (DELL U2415) so I need a stronger card, frames dropped allot in far cry 4.

So the way is to go on a 270x/280x or a gtx760/770.


----------



## DJ4g63t

I just upgraded to an HD7950 Boost and a Samsung 1920x1200 monitor and fps are still way better than my old HD6850 and 1680x1050 were. I'm a cheapskate and didn't feel the extra cost for the 270x/280x was worth a few extra fps over the 7950.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*
> 
> I just upgraded to an HD7950 Boost and a Samsung 1920x1200 monitor and fps are still way better than my old HD6850 and 1680x1050 were. I'm a cheapskate and didn't feel the extra cost for the 270x/280x was worth a few extra fps over the 7950.


That's a very good point, I never considered comparing HD7xxx to R9 family, but it looks likeHD7950 is a bang for a buck at the moment. Thanks for mentioning that!


----------



## SmOgER

HD 798
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> That's a very good point, I never considered comparing HD7xxx to R9 family, but it looks likeHD7950 is a bang for a buck at the moment. Thanks for mentioning that!


HD7950 ~= R9 270X
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1033?vs=1043 (keep in mind that's a 'boost' version of HD7950)


----------



## cauda

have you tried that moded commando bios for xeons, id like to but i dont want to kill my board... thx in advance


----------



## cauda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bujyako*
> 
> Thanks Patentman.


have you tried that moded commando bios for xeons, id like to but i dont want to kill my board... thx in advance


----------



## cauda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bujyako*
> 
> I modded the bios adding microcodes for both the 5300 & 5400 Xeon series.
> 
> commando-asus-1901-xeon53005400.zip 800k .zip file


have you actually flashed commando with this bios, sorry but i have to ask
and another thing , once i flash it can i run q6600 again...thx


----------



## Zozoman50

I think I have a problem with cpu temp and with cpu itself .
After about 15 minutes of standby temperatures are these

Screenshot13.png 2675k .png file

After 20 min of intel burn test

Screenshot20.png 2349k .png file

20C room temperature
CPU E5450 @3.0GHz (I can not even OC 3.2 and increased voltages because it is not stable in burn test, the application gives crash.) stock intel cooler with copper base and thermal compound recently changed but is silicone fluid

Screenshot21.png 2842k .png file

MB Asrock P45XE with modded bios

Screenshot22.png 2821k .png file


CPU smart fan is on,level 1, cpu target 47C.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zozoman50*
> 
> I think I have a problem with cpu temp and with cpu itself .
> After about 15 minutes of standby temperatures are these
> 
> Screenshot13.png 2675k .png file
> 
> After 20 min of intel burn test
> 
> Screenshot20.png 2349k .png file
> 
> 20C room temperature
> CPU E5450 @3.0GHz (I can not even OC 3.2 and increased voltages because it is not stable in burn test, the application gives crash.) stock intel cooler with copper base and thermal compound recently changed but is silicone fluid
> 
> Screenshot21.png 2842k .png file
> 
> MB Asrock P45XE with modded bios
> 
> Screenshot22.png 2821k .png file
> 
> 
> CPU smart fan is on,level 1, cpu target 47C.


As many other people, you have probably forgotten to change the Tjmax value accordingly. Go to HWMonitor's folder, open up hwmonitorw.ini file, change the "CPU_0_TJMAX" value from 100.0 to 85.0 (Tjmax of Xeon E/X54xx CPU's). There, temperatures problem solved. These temperatures are totally normal for stock Intel cooler.
However, it is weird that you can't overclock your CPU,what kind of voltages are we talking about? You might be overestimating its capabilities, I don't think it can do 3,2GHz at 1,05V, but I've only tested mine at 3,[email protected],08V, so I'm not sure.


----------



## clobber

Here are my (failed) attempts to install an Xeon L5420 CPU on Lenovo A70-7099 board (G41 chipset/DDR3).

I successfully modded the BIOS with the 771 microcodes, the machine boots (with all CPU instructions), albeit very slow/sluggish. Despite the CPU showing only 2-3% load, every simple task was hard, even the mouse movement was difficult *and* the cpu fan was spinning full-blast (2000+ RPMs). I tried everything that was reported form the troubleshooting pages:

- Reset/Clear of the BIOS, including removing the battery several times - to no avail
- Reflashing the BIOS
- Lowering the multiplier variables in BIOS
- Disabling SpeedStep, C1E etc.
- Rearranging the mod sticker
- Inspecting the modded board
- E5700 775 CPU working after L5420 gave problems fine
- Live Linux USB also hangs (w/ L5420)

In the end L5420 will not properly work. Can anyone else offer a suggestion?

Thanks.


----------



## Zozoman50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> As many other people, you have probably forgotten to change the Tjmax value accordingly. Go to HWMonitor's folder, open up hwmonitorw.ini file, change the "CPU_0_TJMAX" value from 100.0 to 85.0 (Tjmax of Xeon E/X54xx CPU's). There, temperatures problem solved. These temperatures are totally normal for stock Intel cooler.
> However, it is weird that you can't overclock your CPU,what kind of voltages are we talking about? You might be overestimating its capabilities, I don't think it can do 3,2GHz at 1,05V, but I've only tested mine at 3,[email protected],08V, so I'm not sure.


Thanks,another life! I thought that I'm missing something, but the problem with the OC can someone help me?? I forgot to say that if I enable intelligent energy saver (or lower voltages than are now in HWMonitor) give blue screen at stock frequency.

Screenshot23.png 246k .png file


I had xeons on this board and yhey did not have these problems, except temperature.


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IgoRRR*
> 
> Wich would be currently the strongest GPU that a X5460 can feed @ 4 - 4,2 GHz? thnx
> 
> I currently own a 7850 and it's not up to the task to run far cry 4....


I have a x5460 @4.4ghz in my rig and since I switched harddrives I cant find all my benchmark and gpu cpu stress testing results but Ive had a r9 290 and currently a gtx 770 oc and have found my vid card can be maxed out while cpu is at around 70% useage but Im not saying the testing Ive done is conclusive or even correct, and its been a long time since playing around with it.
I just know my old 650ti wasnt cutting it and the 770 runs pretty good with my setup. Can play cpu intensive unoptimized games like arma 3 and dayz on multiplayer with everything on ultra and get 45fps and it doesnt drop under 30fps in towns etc.


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Allright, it's pretty similiar to the P31-DS3L I used to own, supports up to 1333 FSB, but has only 4 power phases, which isn't beneficial for overclocking purposes. First of all, try increasing your FSB over 333 with PCI-E frequency locked at 100MHz and "Overclocking mode" set to [CPU, PCIE, Async.]. If your PC boots up with FSB way over 333 (say, 350 or 360), then lucky you - you're good to overclock your Xeon without a worry. But, with just 4 power phases and that little heatsink on the motherboard's northbridge, I still wouldn't overclock it to 4GHz for 24/7 usage.
> 
> The best way to find your 24/7 settings is to increase the FSB step by step (10MHz increase with each step is reasonable) and check the stability and-if you'll have to increase NB voltage at some point-also northbridge temperature, preferably by hand, if its getting hot under stress testing, you'll have to mount additional cooling on it or just decrease the FSB/NB voltage. I'm pretty sure that P31/G31 can handle around 400FSB, but above that, it's pretty much a gamble-some motherboards can go higher, but not all of them. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done some research on that exact topic, since I'm about to upgrade my GPU aswell and from what I've learned, it seems that *GTX760Ti / R9 270X* is as far as you can go if you want to use most of the card's potential in the recent games - there are always some exceptions, where i5/i7 will give you more FPS, but generally speaking, it seems to be the reasonable limit of Xeon's capabilites.
> 
> Sure, you can get GTX770 / R9 280X and they'll still perform at their best in many games, but when you compare R9 280X 3D Mark 11 and 3DMark Vantage results posted by Bonjovi few pages back in this thread and the results from the reviews of the same card: 3DMark 11 / 3DMark Vantage, it becomes clear that the GPU is notably bottlenecked. Also, deezdrama reports of GTX770 with [email protected],4GHz performance confirm that GTX770 is also notably bottlenecked in Arma 3, which is a highly CPU dependant game - it should be able to reach over 40FPS in this game.
> 
> That is why I'm not sure if I'm gonna end up buying GTX770 / R9 280X as I initially planned or just save some money and get GTX760Ti to get the most of it with my current CPU ([email protected],05GHz).


thanks for the reply,

I had set fsb to 300 i think with the q6600 in it for 2.7ghz i believe on the q6600 (xeon wasnt here yet and wanted to get my sons rig loaded with OS,updates,steam,games,etc)
It froze a couple times but think the stock cooler was the culprit (one of the cheap mobo grabbing posts broke)

I set it back to 2.4ghz on the q6600 and he is running my old 650 ti - i gave him an old 1400x900 native lcd monitor I had in the basement..... running games on medium it actually plays pretty good.
No problems playing 7 days to die over lan for hours.
His xeon x5460 and evo 212 plus cooler are here now but really in no hurry to do the mod untill I see he really needs it and suffering to run games at this res and med settings.
Hes only 8 and just wanted him to learn about pc building so it was fun and working out sofar.









when I do go ahead and drop the xeon in (hope the 212 evo+ cooler fits) i was thinking about reseating the northbridge heatsink with arctic silver and adding a small fan blowing air across it- I wonder if this would be worth the trouble?


----------



## plumber84

Did you notice that (see your posted CPUZ picture) on the 680sli board that only 2 of the 4 cores were active. That's the problem I'm having now. Can't get Win7 pro64 to run with 4 cores active. Did you ever fix that on yours?


----------



## plumber84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I have been following a thread started a while ago about an awesome mod that is super simple and gives new life to the LGA775 platform. The original thread has become cluttered and the original poster hasn't updated his posts so I figured I would put together all of the findings into one thread to help any one interested. If you are interested in this mod, this is the place to find all the information you need about it!
> 
> Overview
> 
> This mod is for LGA775 motherboards only! It allows the use of LGA771 Xeon CPU's that are very affordable and powerful in many LGA775 motherboards with a few small modifications to the motherboard and CPU.
> 
> *How does it work?*
> 
> We are using a small sticker to flip two pins on the bottom of the CPU, then rotating the CPU to the correct position on in a LGA775 motherboard. If you want a more in-depth explanation, check this thread out: Explanation
> 
> *Why would I want to do this?*
> 
> Many people simply do not have the money to dump their old rig and buy a new one. The LGA775 platform has began to show its age in recent games and programs with most consumer processors. LGA771 Xeon processors are very affordable and blow most consumer level LGA775 cpu's out of the water. For example, a Xeon X5460 can be had for around $40. For $40 you can get a quad core CPU with 12mb of cache that runs at 3.16GHz stock. You also must remember that these CPU's were meant for servers, which means they are binned higher than the consumer level or even the extreme edition LGA775 CPU's. This usually equates to better overclocks and lower operating temperatures.
> 
> Compatibility
> 
> The following boards/chipsets have been proven compatible:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0ArP20vNBl1vSdHUxTTFLMEdmejU3Vi1WaVVqLVF4Vmc&single=true&gid=0&output=html&widget=true
> 
> Choosing the right motherboard for this mod is extremely important. Some boards need a simple microcode update while others will not post with the Xeon CPU's at all. I will attempt to create the most complete compatibility chart I can, but also take a look at post #3 and see if your board is listed.
> If you are running a motherboard with the X38, X48, Q35, or Q45 chipset there is a high chance it may not be compatible with this mod!
> 
> The Mod
> 
> Before you modify your motherboard, update your bios to the latest version if you haven't already.
> 
> _*Disclaimer: I am not responsible for any damage you may do to your motherboard or CPU while performing this mod!*_
> 
> First gather the necessary tools and components:
> 
> A sharp knife: Xacto, box cutter, or anything similar
> A LGA775 motherboard with a compatible Chipset
> A LGA771 Xeon CPU
> A "Pin Mod" Sticker Link 1
> Optional:
> A pair of tweezers
> A well lit room or a lamp to light up your work space
> 
> Lets start with the motherboard. First located the two CPU guides in the CPU socket:
> 
> 
> Now use your knife and cut them both off
> 
> 
> 
> Once you do that you are done with half the mod!
> 
> Now get your CPU and "Pin Mod" stickers, tweezers come in handy when applying the stickers
> 
> 
> 
> And stick the sticker on with the little triangle facing the triangle on the bottom of the CPU
> 
> 
> 
> Now make sure when placing the CPU into the socket you line up the triangle on the CPU and the triangle on the socket!
> 
> 
> 
> You did it! Now put your system back together and get to overclocking!
> 
> Conclusion
> 
> If you made it this far, you either completed the mod or have read through the thread and are still unsure about it. If you have completed the mod, make a post sharing your success, it will help get others to try the mod for themselves. If you still aren't unsure about it, have a look at some of the others who have done completed the mod.


Did you notice that (see your posted CPUZ picture) on the 680sli board that only 2 of the 4 cores were active. That's the problem I'm having now. Can't get Win7 pro64 to run with 4 cores active. Did you ever fix that on yours? I'm referring to the "Warning:Spoiler!" section at the bottom of the attached quote.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> thanks for the reply,
> 
> I had set fsb to 300 i think with the q6600 in it for 2.7ghz i believe on the q6600 (xeon wasnt here yet and wanted to get my sons rig loaded with OS,updates,steam,games,etc)
> It froze a couple times but think the stock cooler was the culprit (one of the cheap mobo grabbing posts broke)
> 
> I set it back to 2.4ghz on the q6600 and he is running my old 650 ti - i gave him an old 1400x900 native lcd monitor I had in the basement..... running games on medium it actually plays pretty good.
> No problems playing 7 days to die over lan for hours.
> His xeon x5460 and evo 212 plus cooler are here now but really in no hurry to do the mod untill I see he really needs it and suffering to run games at this res and med settings.
> Hes only 8 and just wanted him to learn about pc building so it was fun and working out sofar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when I do go ahead and drop the xeon in (hope the 212 evo+ cooler fits) i was thinking about reseating the northbridge heatsink with arctic silver and adding a small fan blowing air across it- I wonder if this would be worth the trouble?


GTX650Ti offers roughly the same performance as GTX560 (non-Ti), so [email protected],4GHz DEFNITELY bottlenecks it quite a bit. Back when I had my Q6600, I had to run it at 3,4GHz (3,6 in more demanding games, like Watch Dogs) in order to not bottleneck my GTX560Ti (but that's also because I'm playing at 1080p resolution, for 1400x900, around 3GHz should be enough). That is why I'd consider upgrading the CPU right away, as even at factory clock (3,16GHz) X5460 is much faster than [email protected],4GHz and it's very likely that it will add a couple of FPS in more CPU demanding games. Plus, should you encounter any issues with Xeon, as long as it isn't caused by damaged CPU socket in the modding process (which shouldn't happen if you do it carefully), you can always put the Q6600 back without a problem.

Your cooler should come with mounting bracket for LGA775 and the mod doesn't affect the mounting method in any way, so you shouldn't have a problem with that. As for Northbridge cooling, chaning the thermal grease is always a good idea while assembling a new rig with used motherboard, but you won't need a cooling fan unless you plan a high overclock for the Xeon (4GHz+), because that will require you to slightly increase Northbridge voltage, thus increasing the amount of heat generated by it. But then again, you don't really need that kind of overclock for GTX650Ti, actually, even at factory speed, X5460 should keep up with the card, so it really comes down to doing the mod, flashing the modded bios, assembling the rig - results should be worth the hassle


----------



## deezdrama

Ok, guess I should get this mod done... ive noticed some bad low fps spikes and studdering on his machine.

on my x5460/ep45 I never had to flash microcode or anything for it to work fine. Do you think this asrock 1333glan board will need it? It has the latest bios.

The only reason I mentioned not knowing if the 212 cooler will fit is because when I had my ep45 and one of the same coolers in the case he is using- I remember it just barely fit.
On this asrock board it seems like the cpu socket is closer to the psu than on my gigabyte board but I may just be imagining that, guess ill have to give it a try.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> GTX650Ti offers roughly the same performance as GTX560 (non-Ti), so [email protected],4GHz DEFNITELY bottlenecks it quite a bit. Back when I had my Q6600, I had to run it at 3,4GHz (3,6 in more demanding games, like Watch Dogs) in order to not bottleneck my GTX560Ti (but that's also because I'm playing at 1080p resolution, for 1400x900, around 3GHz should be enough). That is why I'd consider upgrading the CPU right away, as even at factory clock (3,16GHz) X5460 is much faster than [email protected],4GHz and it's very likely that it will add a couple of FPS in more CPU demanding games. Plus, should you encounter any issues with Xeon, as long as it isn't caused by damaged CPU socket in the modding process (which shouldn't happen if you do it carefully), you can always put the Q6600 back without a problem.
> 
> Your cooler should come with mounting bracket for LGA775 and the mod doesn't affect the mounting method in any way, so you shouldn't have a problem with that. As for Northbridge cooling, chaning the thermal grease is always a good idea while assembling a new rig with used motherboard, but you won't need a cooling fan unless you plan a high overclock for the Xeon (4GHz+), because that will require you to slightly increase Northbridge voltage, thus increasing the amount of heat generated by it. But then again, you don't really need that kind of overclock for GTX650Ti, actually, even at factory speed, X5460 should keep up with the card, so it really comes down to doing the mod, flashing the modded bios, assembling the rig - results should be worth the hassle


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> on my x5460/ep45 I never had to flash microcode or anything for it to work fine. Do you think this asrock 1333glan board will need it? It has the latest bios.


Xeon's work just fine on many motherboards out of the box, but it's still recommended to update the microcodes, because it adds the support for additional features / instructions - my E5450 worked with factory bios too, but updating the micorcodes caused the motherboard to recognize VT-x technology and SSE4.1 instuctions, which improve CPU performance in some applications.


----------



## deezdrama

Wish i would of left the northbridge alone, the board ive done before had pink thermal compound that was like puddy and just peeled off and the residue was desolved with alcahol.
On this board its like hard baked on gum and wont come off for anything.
Rubbing alcahol does nothing and i cant find the acetone in the garage.... hoping my neighbor has fingernail polish remover as its mostly acetone I believe.

Other than that the socket trim and sticker went on smooth


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Wish i would of left the northbridge alone, the board ive done before had pink thermal compound that was like puddy and just peeled off and the residue was desolved with alcahol.
> On this board its like hard baked on gum and wont come off for anything.
> Rubbing alcahol does nothing and i cant find the acetone in the garage.... hoping my neighbor has fingernail polish remover as its mostly acetone I believe.
> 
> Other than that the socket trim and sticker went on smooth


Well, my daughter had some nailpolish remover and saved the day.
Everything went smooth. X5460 installed in the asrock 4core1333-glan board, 212 evo cooler installed.
Motherboard bios are newest version, bios picked up and reported it as a xeon x5460, set a couple things in bios .....save and exit...... windows loading then it just cuts out. Windows wont load









Tried several more times and windows just wont load.
Being stupid I set fsb to 400 and bump vcore a hair just for ####'s n giggles and now it wont even post.

On my other rig (gigabyte ep45ud3l,x5460) if i have a bad overclock it will just reboot with bios set to default. I dont even know how to reset the bios or why it isnt loading windows.

Threw this rig together for my son, he will be home tomorrow and instead of an upgraded rig ..he has a non posting paper weight rig









Anyone have any ideas?

I have an asus p5b se motherboard .... think I should try it? Anyone know why it hangs at windows loading screen?


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Wish i would of left the northbridge alone, the board ive done before had pink thermal compound that was like puddy and just peeled off and the residue was desolved with alcahol.
> On this board its like hard baked on gum and wont come off for anything.
> Rubbing alcahol does nothing and i cant find the acetone in the garage.... hoping my neighbor has fingernail polish remover as its mostly acetone I believe.
> 
> Other than that the socket trim and sticker went on smooth
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my daughter had some nailpolish remover and saved the day.
> Everything went smooth. X5460 installed in the asrock 4core1333-glan board, 212 evo cooler installed.
> Motherboard bios are newest version, bios picked up and reported it as a xeon x5460, set a couple things in bios .....save and exit...... windows loading then it just cuts out. Windows wont load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried several more times and windows just wont load.
> Being stupid I set fsb to 400 and bump vcore a hair just for ####'s n giggles and now it wont even post.
> 
> On my other rig (gigabyte ep45ud3l,x5460) if i have a bad overclock it will just reboot with bios set to default. I dont even know how to reset the bios or why it isnt loading windows.
> 
> Threw this rig together for my son, he will be home tomorrow and instead of an upgraded rig ..he has a non posting paper weight rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> I have an asus p5b se motherboard .... think I should try it? Anyone know why it hangs at windows loading screen?
Click to expand...

I unplugged it for a few and got it to post.

Is not loading into windows something related to microcode?
Again it is the asrock 4core1333glan bios version p.1.30 (newest i believe) and microcode 1067a/0

This motherboard is in the supported board list and supports all quads and extremes.

I have no idea where or how to update the microcode.

Would i be better off trying the x5460 in this asus p5b se ?

I havnt read of anyone trying either one of these boards although they are both in supported list so im probably sol


----------



## deezdrama

Well, i tried underclocking it this time and it didnt hang right at "loading windows"
But instead loaded and right before the log in screen i seen the background and the cursor but then blue screened.

I dont know if its a bad chip i ordered or just the motherboard sucks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Wish i would of left the northbridge alone, the board ive done before had pink thermal compound that was like puddy and just peeled off and the residue was desolved with alcahol.
> On this board its like hard baked on gum and wont come off for anything.
> Rubbing alcahol does nothing and i cant find the acetone in the garage.... hoping my neighbor has fingernail polish remover as its mostly acetone I believe.
> 
> Other than that the socket trim and sticker went on smooth
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my daughter had some nailpolish remover and saved the day.
> Everything went smooth. X5460 installed in the asrock 4core1333-glan board, 212 evo cooler installed.
> Motherboard bios are newest version, bios picked up and reported it as a xeon x5460, set a couple things in bios .....save and exit...... windows loading then it just cuts out. Windows wont load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried several more times and windows just wont load.
> Being stupid I set fsb to 400 and bump vcore a hair just for ####'s n giggles and now it wont even post.
> 
> On my other rig (gigabyte ep45ud3l,x5460) if i have a bad overclock it will just reboot with bios set to default. I dont even know how to reset the bios or why it isnt loading windows.
> 
> Threw this rig together for my son, he will be home tomorrow and instead of an upgraded rig ..he has a non posting paper weight rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> I have an asus p5b se motherboard .... think I should try it? Anyone know why it hangs at windows loading screen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I unplugged it for a few and got it to post.
> 
> Is not loading into windows something related to microcode?
> Again it is the asrock 4core1333glan bios version p.1.30 (newest i believe) and microcode 1067a/0
> 
> This motherboard is in the supported board list and supports all quads and extremes.
> 
> I have no idea where or how to update the microcode.
> 
> Would i be better off trying the x5460 in this asus p5b se ?
> 
> I havnt read of anyone trying either one of these boards although they are both in supported list so im probably sol
Click to expand...

has the psu been tested? If underclocking helps maybe its trying to draw but isn't satisfied


----------



## deezdrama

I thought maybee northbridge would need a small voltage bump with the higher fsb speed of the x5460 but the only settings are low auto and high. High wouldnt get it into windows. I then made sure ram timmings were set right... no go.

I noticed there is no vcore settings in bios at all ! Only nb,ram,and vtt so not much headroom for overclocking although id just be happy with getting the 5460 running at stock.

I give up for tonight.
Maybe it just needs microcode update although i have no idea how to obtain those for this board.

Tommorow ill either try the asus p5b se board, put the q6600 back in, or update microcode if anyone veers me in the right direction


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Wish i would of left the northbridge alone, the board ive done before had pink thermal compound that was like puddy and just peeled off and the residue was desolved with alcahol.
> On this board its like hard baked on gum and wont come off for anything.
> Rubbing alcahol does nothing and i cant find the acetone in the garage.... hoping my neighbor has fingernail polish remover as its mostly acetone I believe.
> 
> Other than that the socket trim and sticker went on smooth
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my daughter had some nailpolish remover and saved the day.
> Everything went smooth. X5460 installed in the asrock 4core1333-glan board, 212 evo cooler installed.
> Motherboard bios are newest version, bios picked up and reported it as a xeon x5460, set a couple things in bios .....save and exit...... windows loading then it just cuts out. Windows wont load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried several more times and windows just wont load.
> Being stupid I set fsb to 400 and bump vcore a hair just for ####'s n giggles and now it wont even post.
> 
> On my other rig (gigabyte ep45ud3l,x5460) if i have a bad overclock it will just reboot with bios set to default. I dont even know how to reset the bios or why it isnt loading windows.
> 
> Threw this rig together for my son, he will be home tomorrow and instead of an upgraded rig ..he has a non posting paper weight rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> I have an asus p5b se motherboard .... think I should try it? Anyone know why it hangs at windows loading screen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I unplugged it for a few and got it to post.
> 
> Is not loading into windows something related to microcode?
> Again it is the asrock 4core1333glan bios version p.1.30 (newest i believe) and microcode 1067a/0
> 
> This motherboard is in the supported board list and supports all quads and extremes.
> 
> I have no idea where or how to update the microcode.
> 
> Would i be better off trying the x5460 in this asus p5b se ?
> 
> I havnt read of anyone trying either one of these boards although they are both in supported list so im probably sol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> has the psu been tested? If underclocking helps maybe its trying to draw but isn't satisfied
Click to expand...

Its a new corsair cx430 i just bought. Was running the q6600 fine. I had an identical psu running a x5460 @4.4ghz and the same 650ti for 6 months before i upgraded to a 750w psu and a gtx 770 in that rig.
I sold that 430 to a buddy then needed another one so just bought it new.
I guess it could be faulty but dont think it is


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Wish i would of left the northbridge alone, the board ive done before had pink thermal compound that was like puddy and just peeled off and the residue was desolved with alcahol.
> On this board its like hard baked on gum and wont come off for anything.
> Rubbing alcahol does nothing and i cant find the acetone in the garage.... hoping my neighbor has fingernail polish remover as its mostly acetone I believe.
> 
> Other than that the socket trim and sticker went on smooth
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my daughter had some nailpolish remover and saved the day.
> Everything went smooth. X5460 installed in the asrock 4core1333-glan board, 212 evo cooler installed.
> Motherboard bios are newest version, bios picked up and reported it as a xeon x5460, set a couple things in bios .....save and exit...... windows loading then it just cuts out. Windows wont load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried several more times and windows just wont load.
> Being stupid I set fsb to 400 and bump vcore a hair just for ####'s n giggles and now it wont even post.
> 
> On my other rig (gigabyte ep45ud3l,x5460) if i have a bad overclock it will just reboot with bios set to default. I dont even know how to reset the bios or why it isnt loading windows.
> 
> Threw this rig together for my son, he will be home tomorrow and instead of an upgraded rig ..he has a non posting paper weight rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> I have an asus p5b se motherboard .... think I should try it? Anyone know why it hangs at windows loading screen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I unplugged it for a few and got it to post.
> 
> Is not loading into windows something related to microcode?
> Again it is the asrock 4core1333glan bios version p.1.30 (newest i believe) and microcode 1067a/0
> 
> This motherboard is in the supported board list and supports all quads and extremes.
> 
> I have no idea where or how to update the microcode.
> 
> Would i be better off trying the x5460 in this asus p5b se ?
> 
> I havnt read of anyone trying either one of these boards although they are both in supported list so im probably sol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> has the psu been tested? If underclocking helps maybe its trying to draw but isn't satisfied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a new corsair cx430 i just bought. Was running the q6600 fine. I had an identical psu running a x5460 @4.4ghz and the same 650ti for 6 months before i upgraded to a 750w psu and a gtx 770 in that rig.
> I sold that 430 to a buddy then needed another one so just bought it new.
> I guess it could be faulty but dont think it is
Click to expand...

If you can test it with another psu then you will know the answer to that however it may also just be the mobo. however the x5460 may be better off in the p5b


----------



## deezdrama

I also read to reset bios with the jumper which i didnt do. Also, when removing the hdd sata from the mb the sata port broke so when reinstalling i had to use a different sata port.
Could these have anything to do with windows loading screen hangup?


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> I have an asus p5b se motherboard .... think I should try it? Anyone know why it hangs at windows loading screen?


You'd be better off just using that motherboard all along. Despite the older chipset, unlike ASRock, it's shouldn't have any issues with your Xeon. There have been reports of ASRock boards with Xeon's hanging on Windows load screen and no solution was found - they just seem to be incompatible with each other.

As for your ASRock,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> I also read to reset bios with the jumper which i didnt do. Also, when removing the hdd sata from the mb the sata port broke so when reinstalling i had to use a different sata port.
> Could these have anything to do with windows loading screen hangup?


Might have, but more likely its caused by unsupported CPU, which microcodes update would fix - I thought I emphasised enough how important it is to update them, yet, you're still looking for the source of the problem everywhere, but not in outdated microcodes. I'm not saying that updating them will definitely resolve your problem, but that's the first thing I'd try.

Unfortunantely, unlike Asus, ASRock BIOSes don't have .rom extension, I'm not sure if renaming it, adding the microcodes with MMTool and renaming it back is the right way and won't screw up the BIOS image, so I don't wanna risk it.
However, HERE is the collection of modified BIOS'es with Xeon support - they're not updated with _latest_ microcodes, but better that than nothing. Here's what you should do:

1. Download and flash the BIOS file I attached:

4Core1333-GLAN.zip 473k .zip file

(source: genius239239.myweb.hinet.net). Should you encounter any issues, here is decription of flashing procedure.

2. After flashing the BIOS, CLEAR the CMOS, I'm quoting your motherboard's manual:
Quote:


> To clear and reset the system parameters to default setup,
> please turn off the computer and unplug the power cord from the power
> supply. After waiting for 15 seconds, use a jumper cap to short 2 pins on
> CLRCMOS1 for 5 seconds.


You might actually short these pins for longer than 5 seconds to make sure CMOS is cleared (I usually short them for 30s-1min).

3.Plug your HDD to the functioning SATA port, to rule it out from the causes of the problem and make sure that HDD mode is set in BIOS to IDE and not RAID/AHCI.

If none of that helps, you could try disabling some of the CPU functionality (like Virtualization, Hyper-Threading) in BIOS, but you'll be better off just using your Asus P5B instead. Some of the ASRock motherboards just don't work with Xeon's despite having compativble chipsets, and as far as I know, no solution was found for that.

If you decide to use P5B-SE, I've updated it's latest BIOS (1103) with latest Xeon's microcodes, all you need to do is download, unzip and flash it:

p5b-se-asus-1103_xeon.zip 535k .zip file


----------



## clobber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clobber*
> 
> Here are my (failed) attempts to install an Xeon L5420 CPU on Lenovo A70-7099 board (G41 chipset/DDR3).
> 
> I successfully modded the BIOS with the 771 microcodes, the machine boots (with all CPU instructions), albeit very slow/sluggish. Despite the CPU showing only 2-3% load, every simple task was hard, even the mouse movement was difficult *and* the cpu fan was spinning full-blast (2000+ RPMs). I tried everything that was reported form the troubleshooting pages:
> 
> - Reset/Clear of the BIOS, including removing the battery several times - to no avail
> - Reflashing the BIOS
> - Lowering the multiplier variables in BIOS
> - Disabling SpeedStep, C1E etc.
> - Rearranging the mod sticker
> - Inspecting the modded board
> - E5700 775 CPU working fine after L5420 gave problems
> - Live Linux USB also hangs (w/ L5420)
> 
> In the end L5420 will not properly work. Can anyone else offer a suggestion?
> 
> Thanks.


No suggestions?


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> You'd be better off just using that motherboard all along. Despite the older chipset, unlike ASRock, it's shouldn't have any issues with your Xeon. There have been reports of ASRock boards with Xeon's hanging on Windows load screen and no solution was found - they just seem to be incompatible with each other.
> 
> As for your ASRock,
> Might have, but more likely its caused by unsupported CPU, which microcodes update would fix - I thought I emphasised enough how important it is to update them, yet, you're still looking for the source of the problem everywhere, but not in outdated microcodes. I'm not saying that updating them will definitely resolve your problem, but that's the first thing I'd try.
> 
> Unfortunantely, unlike Asus, ASRock BIOSes don't have .rom extension, I'm not sure if renaming it, adding the microcodes with MMTool and renaming it back is the right way and won't screw up the BIOS image, so I don't wanna risk it.
> However, HERE is the collection of modified BIOS'es with Xeon support - they're not updated with latest microcodes, but better that than nothing. Here's what you should do:
> 
> 1. Download and flash the BIOS file I attached:
> 
> 4Core1333-GLAN.zip 473k .zip file
> 
> (source: genius239239.myweb.hinet.net). Should you encounter any issues, here is decription of flashing procedure.
> 
> 2. After flashing the BIOS, CLEAR the CMOS, I'm quoting your motherboard's manual:
> You might actually short these pins for longer than 5 seconds to make sure CMOS is cleared (I usually short them for 30s-1min).
> 
> 3.Plug your HDD to the functioning SATA port, to rule it out from the causes of the problem and make sure that HDD mode is set in BIOS to IDE and not RAID/AHCI.
> 
> If none of that helps, you could try disabling some of the CPU functionality (like Virtualization, Hyper-Threading) in BIOS, but you'll be better off just using your Asus P5B instead. Some of the ASRock motherboards just don't work with Xeon's despite having compativble chipsets, and as far as I know, no solution was found for that.
> 
> If you decide to use P5B-SE, I've updated it's latest BIOS (1103) with latest Xeon's microcodes, all you need to do is download, unzip and flash it:
> 
> p5b-se-asus-1103_xeon.zip 535k .zip file


I really appreciate all the help, I couldnt find any xeon supported files for the asrock board.

I dl'ed the asrock bios file from the link and put it on a fat32 thumbdrive.
Went into bios and there is no option to flash new bios or anything.
The second option says to hit f6 during the asrock splashscreen,
I never see this screen but thought maybe it shows before my monitor kicks on so just spammed f6 as soon as I powered the rig on.
No luck.

Wow- not only does this board not allow vcore adjustment but doesnt even have a flash option in bios.

Guess Ill try the asus board with your file.

Thanks again man for the help!


----------



## Wojton

Those instructions I've included in my previous post apply only to motherboards with ASRock Instant Flash support. From what you said, it seems that your motherboard doesn't support it, but that doesn't mean you can't update it's BIOS (BIOS update is possible on nearly every motherboard since Pentium 4 / Athlon XP era). Here is how to do it with 4Core1333-GLAN motherboard. Sorry about that misrepresentation.If you don't have floppy disk drive, there are loads of tutorials on how to make a bootable DOS USB drive, follow them first and then the ASRock instructions from 3rd step on.
Give it a try before you take your son's rig apart (unless you already did







). Keep in mind that in order for P5B-SE to suport any Xeon CPU, it has to have the BIOS that I attached flashed.


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Those instructions I've included in my previous post apply only to motherboards with ASRock Instant Flash support. From what you said, it seems that your motherboard doesn't support it, but that doesn't mean you can't update it's BIOS (BIOS update is possible on nearly every motherboard since Pentium 4 / Athlon XP era). Here is how to do it with 4Core1333-GLAN motherboard. Sorry about that misrepresentation.If you don't have floppy disk drive, there are loads of tutorials on how to make a bootable DOS USB drive, follow them first and then the ASRock instructions from 3rd step on.
> Give it a try before you take your son's rig apart (unless you already did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Keep in mind that in order for P5B-SE to suport any Xeon CPU, it has to have the BIOS that I attached flashed.


Yeah, i already put the asus board in, flashed your bios and im in windows now and everything is running fine.

I should probably just leave it alone but now am working on a stable 400fsb which then i could put the ram at 1:1 .
Its been awhile and cant remember if c1e,vanderpool,execute disable bit should be enabled or disabled

Thanks again for the files and help!


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Those instructions I've included in my previous post apply only to motherboards with ASRock Instant Flash support. From what you said, it seems that your motherboard doesn't support it, but that doesn't mean you can't update it's BIOS (BIOS update is possible on nearly every motherboard since Pentium 4 / Athlon XP era). Here is how to do it with 4Core1333-GLAN motherboard. Sorry about that misrepresentation.If you don't have floppy disk drive, there are loads of tutorials on how to make a bootable DOS USB drive, follow them first and then the ASRock instructions from 3rd step on.
> Give it a try before you take your son's rig apart (unless you already did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Keep in mind that in order for P5B-SE to suport any Xeon CPU, it has to have the BIOS that I attached flashed.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i already put the asus board in, flashed your bios and im in windows now and everything is running fine.
> 
> I should probably just leave it alone but now am working on a stable 400fsb which then i could put the ram at 1:1 .
> Its been awhile and cant remember if c1e,vanderpool,execute disable bit should be enabled or disabled
> 
> Thanks again for the files and help!
Click to expand...

Also have a core multi processing setting, says when disabled -"disable one execution core"
Does this need to be enabled for 4 cores or it does something else?


----------



## deezdrama

Was really hoping to get a stable modest 3.8ghz with 400fsb but this board also doesnt have any vcore settings.
I can either manually enter the fsb to 400 and it wont post , or i can set a 20% oc profile and it loads into windows but blue screens as soon as i run a prime test.

Maybe ill try the 10% profile.
I dont expect to get too much from this board .... its better than the 2.4ghz q6600 but i cant help but to try to oc it a little bit


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clobber*
> 
> No suggestions?


The reason why there are no suggestion is because its a very uncommon motherboard and no one is going to tell you out of the blue what is the cause of the problem. Also, you have answered your own question in your other post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clobber*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I wanted to ask about a Lenovo A70 PC (specs) that has Intel G41 chipset.
> 
> The Lenovo specs say the PC will only accept up to E8600 CPU, but not Quad CPU, which is odd, considering the E8600 is the same FSB as most quads plus the fact that Intel G41 does support QUAD chips
> 
> *The question: is this PC going to support a QUAD chip, even if BIOS patching is carried out to reflect the necessary microcode updates?*
> 
> Thank you.


Because officially, this motherboard does NOT support any Quad-Core CPU's, I was just about to say that your Xeon isn't going to work properly even if you add Xeon microcodes (because I assume that's the only microcodes you've flashed). CPU support is not only dependant on the chipset, but also on the power section of the motherboard, if the motherboard was designed only to support dual-core CPU's, despite compatible chipset, Quad-Core CPU's, which draw notably more power might not be stable on that board.
However, just now I came across this article. In the comments, James reports that he managed to get Xeon L5430 working in Lenovo A70 system by updating the BIOS with LGA771/775 microcodes.

So here is my suggestion: update your motherboard's BIOS not only just Xeon's microcodes (which I assume is what you have done so far), but with all LGA775/771 CPU's microcodes, linked in the said article (both 45 and 65nm). After doing that, reset your CMOS again (if you have "Clear CMOS" jumper, use it rather than removing the battery). If updating your motherboard's BIOS with all of LGA775/771 CPU's (including Core2Quad family) doesn't resolve the issue, then my guess is that your motherboard _physically_ doesn't support Quad-Core CPU's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Also have a core multi processing setting, says when disabled -"disable one execution core"
> Does this need to be enabled for 4 cores or it does something else?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Was really hoping to get a stable modest 3.8ghz with 400fsb but this board also doesnt have any vcore settings.
> I can either manually enter the fsb to 400 and it wont post , or i can set a 20% oc profile and it loads into windows but blue screens as soon as i run a prime test.
> 
> Maybe ill try the 10% profile.
> I dont expect to get too much from this board .... its better than the 2.4ghz q6600 but i cant help but to try to oc it a little bit


This motherboard has some weird BIOS options, I have overclocking experience with quite a few motherboards, but I'm pretty sure I have never seen
Quote:


> Overclocking mode [CPU, PCIE, Sync / Async.]


nor
Quote:


> Core multi processing setting, [disable one execution core]


option before. I wouldn't change any of them from default.

After reading this thread, regarding 4Core1333-GLAN and a few other threads regarding P5B-SE, *here are my conclusions*:

Neither 4Core1333-GLAN nor P5B-SE has CPU Voltage control option - they are both meant for office PC's and weren't designed with any kind of overclocking in mind. Therefore, you can forget about 3.8GHz on either of those motherboards , you'll be lucky if you reach 3,4GHz at factory VCore.
Despite the above, and it's miserable 3 power phases, P5B-SE should be able to handle X5460 at factory settings with just a BIOS update and shouldn't have those confusing options in BIOS, so _you can try_ a little overclock (3,3-3.4GHz), but that's about it.
On a good note, as I've already said, X5460 even at factory settings is fast enough to handle the GTX650Ti without bottlenecks, so there is really not much point in overclocking it anyway.
Just replace your ASRock with P5B, update its BIOS and hopefully, your son will have a decent, budget gaming rig


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *clobber*
> 
> No suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why there are no suggestion is because its a very uncommon motherboard and no one is going to tell you out of the blue what is the cause of the problem. Also, you have answered your own question in your other post.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *clobber*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I wanted to ask about a Lenovo A70 PC (specs) that has Intel G41 chipset.
> 
> The Lenovo specs say the PC will only accept up to E8600 CPU, but not Quad CPU, which is odd, considering the E8600 is the same FSB as most quads plus the fact that Intel G41 does support QUAD chips
> 
> *The question: is this PC going to support a QUAD chip, even if BIOS patching is carried out to reflect the necessary microcode updates?*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because officially, this motherboard does NOT support any Quad-Core CPU's, I was just about to say that your Xeon isn't going to work properly even if you add Xeon microcodes (because I assume that's the only microcodes you've flashed). CPU support is not only dependant on the chipset, but also on the power section of the motherboard, if the motherboard was designed only to support dual-core CPU's, despite compatible chipset, Quad-Core CPU's, which draw notably more power might not be stable on that board.
> However, just now I came across this article. In the comments, James reports that he managed to get Xeon L5430 working in Lenovo A70 system by updating the BIOS with LGA771/775 microcodes.
> 
> So here is my suggestion: update your motherboard's BIOS not only just Xeon's microcodes (which I assume is what you have done so far), but with all LGA775/771 CPU's microcodes, linked in the said article (both 45 and 65nm). After doing that, reset your CMOS again (if you have "Clear CMOS" jumper, use it rather than removing the battery). If updating your motherboard's BIOS with all of LGA775/771 CPU's (including Core2Quad family) doesn't resolve the issue, then my guess is that your motherboard _physically_ doesn't support Quad-Core CPU's.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Also have a core multi processing setting, says when disabled -"disable one execution core"
> Does this need to be enabled for 4 cores or it does something else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Was really hoping to get a stable modest 3.8ghz with 400fsb but this board also doesnt have any vcore settings.
> I can either manually enter the fsb to 400 and it wont post , or i can set a 20% oc profile and it loads into windows but blue screens as soon as i run a prime test.
> 
> Maybe ill try the 10% profile.
> I dont expect to get too much from this board .... its better than the 2.4ghz q6600 but i cant help but to try to oc it a little bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This motherboard has some weird BIOS options, I have overclocking experience with quite a few motherboards, but I'm pretty sure I have never seen
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking mode [CPU, PCIE, Sync / Async.]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nor
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Core multi processing setting, [disable one execution core]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> option before. I wouldn't change any of them from default.
> 
> After reading this thread, regarding 4Core1333-GLAN and a few other threads regarding P5B-SE, *here are my conclusions*:
> 
> Neither 4Core1333-GLAN nor P5B-SE has CPU Voltage control option - they are both meant for office PC's and weren't designed with any kind of overclocking in mind. Therefore, you can forget about 3.8GHz on either of those motherboards , you'll be lucky if you reach 3,4GHz at factory VCore.
> Despite the above, and it's miserable 3 power phases, P5B-SE should be able to handle X5460 at factory settings with just a BIOS update and shouldn't have those confusing options in BIOS, so _you can try_ a little overclock (3,3-3.4GHz), but that's about it.
> On a good note, as I've already said, X5460 even at factory settings is fast enough to handle the GTX650Ti without bottlenecks, so there is really not much point in overclocking it anyway.
> Just replace your ASRock with P5B, update its BIOS and hopefully, your son will have a decent, budget gaming rig
Click to expand...

Again... thanks so much for your experience!
I loaded bios defaults then only thing i changed was enabling memory remap to allow 4gb to be used.

Everything is running fine but twice now his rig just rebooted out of the blue.

It happened a couple times over the past few days when we where gamming together but never twice back to back like its doing now.
When it happened before it was on the asrock board with q6600.
Now its doing same thing with a different board and processor.

So i think i can rule out the issue being motherboard/cpu related.
The power supply is a brand new corsair cx430.
The harddrive is an old sata 250gb i had in the basement, maybee its the culprit but I downloaded a program to check the drive out after installing win7 on it and it checked out fine.

Kind of sucks, i wanted him to learn how to build a pc and sofar just showed him how to build one that doesnt work lol


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Kind of sucks, i wanted him to learn how to build a pc and sofar just showed him how to build one that doesnt work lol


That is all because of "junkyard components"! It reminds me of a web-browsing rig that I've built for my parents not so long ago from budget components: Core2Duo E4500 that I got for free from a friend, DFI Blood Iron P45-T2RS motherboard, Patriot DDR2 RAM, Nvidia GTS450 and Chieftec 500W PSU that I had laying around. The amount of troubles I went through to get the damn thing to work exceeded my worst expectations: not POSTing after shutdown, BSOD's, HDD not being detected, just to name a few. Now I know that nearly all of them were caused by the motherboard (I'm never buying DFI product again by the way), so it taught me to never save money on it, its better to pay slightly more for the base of the system and not pull your hair out later on.

Anyways, I assume you are currently using P5B-SE with X5460? Or some other motherboard / CPU? If CPU/RAM is at stock settings. Are you using Intel BOX cooling or EVO 212 Plus? The restarts might be caused by:

Unstable CPU (if that's the case, restart is usually preceded by a few second freeze of the screen/sound (buzzing noise)/BSOD)
CPU temperature reaching Tjmax (might happen with X5460+stock intel cooling)
PSU overload protection (highly unlikely with your current configuration, but just to be sure, you might want to measure how much power is your system consuming under heavy load)
HDD bad-sectors (use software like HDTune to test your disk for errors, unless you've already done that)
Memory errors-caused either by wrong settings, or damaged memory module

To rule out the first 2 causes, run Prime95 in SmallFFT mode for at least 2 hours and make sure there are no error's / CPU temperature stay within safe margins. In order to rule out the memory, run memtest86+ for at least 2 hours.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Kind of sucks, i wanted him to learn how to build a pc and sofar just showed him how to build one that doesnt work lol
> 
> 
> 
> That is all because of "junkyard components"! It reminds me of a web-browsing rig that I've built for my parents not so long ago from budget components: Core2Duo E4500 that I got for free from a friend, DFI Blood Iron P45-T2RS motherboard, Patriot DDR2 RAM, Nvidia GTS450 and Chieftec 500W PSU that I had laying around. The amount of troubles I went through to get the damn thing to work exceeded my worst expectations: not POSTing after shutdown, BSOD's, HDD not being detected, just to name a few. Now I know that nearly all of them were caused by the motherboard (I'm never buying DFI product again by the way), so it taught me to never save money on it, its better to pay slightly more for the base of the system and not pull your hair out later on.
> 
> Anyways, I assume you are currently using P5B-SE with X5460? Or some other motherboard / CPU? If CPU/RAM is at stock settings. Are you using Intel BOX cooling or EVO 212 Plus? The restarts might be caused by:
> 
> Unstable CPU (if that's the case, restart is usually preceded by a few second freeze of the screen/sound (buzzing noise)/BSOD)
> CPU temperature reaching Tjmax (might happen with X5460+stock intel cooling)
> PSU overload protection (highly unlikely with your current configuration, but just to be sure, you might want to measure how much power is your system consuming under heavy load)
> HDD bad-sectors (use software like HDTune to test your disk for errors, unless you've already done that)
> Memory errors-caused either by wrong settings, or damaged memory module
> 
> To rule out the first 2 causes, run Prime95 in SmallFFT mode for at least 2 hours and make sure there are no error's / CPU temperature stay within safe margins. In order to rule out the memory, run memtest86+ for at least 2 hours.
Click to expand...

best way to tell him. Some times its better to pay a little more to save trouble and money in the long run. PSU's, RAM, and mobo's are best bought new.


----------



## deezdrama

they are motherboards I bought new and known to work, had them put up in antistatic bags.
power supply i just bought new.
ram i did get used ... 4x1gb ddr2 800
My cpu temps are good, idling in mid 20s , 212 evo + cooler.

I tested the HDD with hdtune right after installing win7 and it gave me green for all sectors.

Im starting to wonder if it isnt a bad psu (corsair cx430 just bought new)

planned on running memtest but the computer wont even stay running longer than a couple minutes even when just online and not running a game.

I unchecked the restart windows on errors box so figured it would give me a blue screen error, but when it happens it still restarts right at the asus splashscreen, its like not even freezing it just instantly goes from windows to asus screen.

about to just give up, ive spent 2 whole days messing with this old junk


----------



## djthrottleboi

I was saying it in general for most people.


----------



## deezdrama

they are motherboards I bought new and known to work, had them put up in antistatic bags.
My cpu temps are good, idling in mid 20s , 212 evo + cooler.

I tested the HDD with hdtune right after installing win7

Im starting to wonder if it isnt a bad psu (corsair cx430 just bought new)

planned on running memtest but I cant make it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I was saying it in general for most people.


yeah- I should of just waited till I upgraded and gave him my old rig instead of spending over a hundred to throw at another outdated setup, it would of been alright if things worked out.
I think its either got to be the ram or psu. Only other psu I have is only 300w and dont think its enough for 650ti


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> they are motherboards I bought new and known to work, had them put up in antistatic bags.
> My cpu temps are good, idling in mid 20s , 212 evo + cooler.
> 
> I tested the HDD with hdtune right after installing win7
> 
> Im starting to wonder if it isnt a bad psu (corsair cx430 just bought new)
> 
> planned on running memtest but I cant make it
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I was saying it in general for most people.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah- I should of just waited till I upgraded and gave him my old rig instead of spending over a hundred to throw at another outdated setup, it would of been alright if things worked out.
> I think its either got to be the ram or psu. Only other psu I have is only 300w and dont think its enough for 650ti
Click to expand...

It is but however you cannot overclock anything in the system and playing games like battlefield 4 (you probably wouldn't with that gpu)my result in lower performance and nvidia driver crashes every once in a while but no bsod's or anything. even then it is geerally enough as tdp is probably 172w max in that bios.


----------



## clobber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> The reason why there are no suggestion is because its a very uncommon motherboard and no one is going to tell you out of the blue what is the cause of the problem. Also, you have answered your own question in your other post.
> Because officially, this motherboard does NOT support any Quad-Core CPU's, I was just about to say that your Xeon isn't going to work properly even if you add Xeon microcodes (because I assume that's the only microcodes you've flashed). CPU support is not only dependant on the chipset, but also on the power section of the motherboard, if the motherboard was designed only to support dual-core CPU's, despite compatible chipset, Quad-Core CPU's, which draw notably more power might not be stable on that board.
> However, just now I came across this article. In the comments, James reports that he managed to get Xeon L5430 working in Lenovo A70 system by updating the BIOS with LGA771/775 microcodes.
> 
> So here is my suggestion: update your motherboard's BIOS not only just Xeon's microcodes (which I assume is what you have done so far), but with all LGA775/771 CPU's microcodes, linked in the said article (both 45 and 65nm). After doing that, reset your CMOS again (if you have "Clear CMOS" jumper, use it rather than removing the battery). If updating your motherboard's BIOS with all of LGA775/771 CPU's (including Core2Quad family) doesn't resolve the issue, then my guess is that your motherboard _physically_ doesn't support Quad-Core CPU's.


Right then, here's the situation.

Your assumptions are incorrect. I added the 771 microcodes *and* updated the 775 ones. But here's the skinny: Lenovo are playing mind tricks with their customers. Yes, the a70 is listed as not supporting QUADs, because the machine ships with a _measly_ 180w PSU, which evidently, is incapable of supporting QUAD CPUs with the majority of them running in excess of 95W TDP.

So, I removed the weak 180w PSU and installed a quality 300w one, popped a q9400 in this board and the PC started working like a champ! Which leaves me to conclude that it's not the board or the specifications. The culprit is somewhere else.

When the L5420 is installed, it does not utilise 100% of the CPU, it sits idling at 0-2% load, but it feels extremely sluggish and, peculiarly, the CPU fan is blowing at 100% (when CPU is idling at 0-2%)

I _think_ the problem stems from the onboard graphics card, as it feels like the GPU is going 100% and basic movements appear sluggish (as if you've placed a 16MB card to work with Windows Aero). Unfortunately, I don't have a discrete PCI-e card at the moment to carry out the test, but will do once I get my hands on one.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> ram i did get used ... 4x1gb ddr2 800


Remove all but 1 stick of RAM (2 if you have Windows 7) and see if the problem persists. 4 sticks put a high strain on the northbridge, which, coupled with Quad-Core CPU it might just not be able to handle. Set the DRAM voltage manually to 1.8V and their timings accordingly to factory settings (most likely 5-5-5-16).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> the computer wont even stay running longer than a couple minutes even when just online and not running a game.


That sounds like something is overheating. After loading Windows, check the Northbridge / Southbridge / MOSFET temperatures by touch, not all of the important temperatures are reported by programs. I've heard of stability issues caused by overheating mosfet. If none of these is getting hot, disable C1E/E1ST/SpeedStep/Thermal Monitor and every other temperature related setting in BIOS, see if that helps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clobber*
> 
> I _think_ the problem stems from the onboard graphics card, as it feels like the GPU is going 100% and basic movements appear sluggish (as if you've placed a 16MB card to work with Windows Aero). Unfortunately, I don't have a discrete PCI-e card at the moment to carry out the test, but will do once I get my hands on one.


You never mentioned using integrated graphics card, that would be my suspect too. You can also try slightly bumping CPU / Northbridge voltage and try running your OS in a safe mode, see if it makes any difference.


----------



## clobber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> You never mentioned using integrated graphics card, that would be my suspect too. You can also try slightly bumping CPU / Northbridge voltage and try running your OS in a safe mode, see if it makes any difference.


Have there been other reports here where an integrated graphics card caused an issue?


----------



## Wojton

Not that I know of, but I also haven't heard of behaviour similiar to the one you described, The fact that Q9300 worked just fine with your motherboard makes me think that the LGA771 CPU's are causing some kind of conflict with other components and since I haven't heard of Xeon's conflicting with RAM, integrated graphics seems to be the the only suspect.


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> ram i did get used ... 4x1gb ddr2 800
> 
> 
> 
> Remove all but 1 stick of RAM (2 if you have Windows 7) and see if the problem persists. 4 sticks put a high strain on the northbridge, which, coupled with Quad-Core CPU it might just not be able to handle. Set the DRAM voltage manually to 1.8V and their timings accordingly to factory settings (most likely 5-5-5-16).
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> the computer wont even stay running longer than a couple minutes even when just online and not running a game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like something is overheating. After loading Windows, check the Northbridge / Southbridge / MOSFET temperatures by touch, not all of the important temperatures are reported by programs. I've heard of stability issues caused by overheating mosfet. If none of these is getting hot, disable C1E/E1ST/SpeedStep/Thermal Monitor and every other temperature related setting in BIOS, see if that helps.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *clobber*
> 
> I _think_ the problem stems from the onboard graphics card, as it feels like the GPU is going 100% and basic movements appear sluggish (as if you've placed a 16MB card to work with Windows Aero). Unfortunately, I don't have a discrete PCI-e card at the moment to carry out the test, but will do once I get my hands on one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never mentioned using integrated graphics card, that would be my suspect too. You can also try slightly bumping CPU / Northbridge voltage and try running your OS in a safe mode, see if it makes any difference.
Click to expand...

Well, after replacing my garbage disposal and unclogging my drain :/ I found time to do more testing on my sons p5bse/x5460 rig that randomly reboots.

Ive noticed in cpuz that when the cpu was throttled down to a 6 x multi... that vcore would jump around and dip down to 1.1. Maybe normal or bad vdroop?
So i set it in bios not to clock down and so vcore now shows a steady 1.275v.
Get online to download prime 95 ....bam ...reboot









Load back in , download prime95.....
Ran a seperate small test and blend test.
Both for an hour each with no problems.

With tjmax set to 85 in realtemp.... the hottest core only hit 47 so thats good.
2 hours of cpu at 100% and no issues.

Northbridge didnt seem too hot when touching side fin of heatsink. Mosfet fine so dont think the issue is temperature related.

The prime blend test stresses ram a bit but also ran 2 win7 mem diagnostic tests.
One with ram set to auto which was 333 at 1 to 1.
Then set it manually to 400 (forget the divider) 6 6 6 15 with 1.9 voltage and ran the test again.
Both passed fine...no errors.

The gpu does not seem overly hot but still need to dl gpuz and watch it while running heaven benchmark.

Im just really confused now.
Cpu is stable, ram checks good, hd checks good, heat is good, new psu...... im wondering if it isnt a driver issue or maybee i should try reinstalling windows??

The wall outlet the rig is plugged into is finicky and if you bump the powerstrip wire the power cuts out.
But can say 100% sure it wasnt touched any of the times when the reboot happened.

I guess I could try to plug it in in a different room to see if its the outlet but doubt it.

When ive used this motherboard before I used to always have to dl and install the lan driver for it to work but this time windows auto installed a lan driver. I see chipset drivers on asus website bit never had to install them before.

Win7 64 is a clean install on reformat via usb install.
Ive only installed win7,updated it, installed vid card drivers, and steam and games.
Could it be a driver issue or an issue with windows since installing the xeon and reinstall could straighten it out? Im running out of ideas.


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> ram i did get used ... 4x1gb ddr2 800
> 
> 
> 
> Remove all but 1 stick of RAM (2 if you have Windows 7) and see if the problem persists. 4 sticks put a high strain on the northbridge, which, coupled with Quad-Core CPU it might just not be able to handle. Set the DRAM voltage manually to 1.8V and their timings accordingly to factory settings (most likely 5-5-5-16).
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> the computer wont even stay running longer than a couple minutes even when just online and not running a game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like something is overheating. After loading Windows, check the Northbridge / Southbridge / MOSFET temperatures by touch, not all of the important temperatures are reported by programs. I've heard of stability issues caused by overheating mosfet. If none of these is getting hot, disable C1E/E1ST/SpeedStep/Thermal Monitor and every other temperature related setting in BIOS, see if that helps.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *clobber*
> 
> I _think_ the problem stems from the onboard graphics card, as it feels like the GPU is going 100% and basic movements appear sluggish (as if you've placed a 16MB card to work with Windows Aero). Unfortunately, I don't have a discrete PCI-e card at the moment to carry out the test, but will do once I get my hands on one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never mentioned using integrated graphics card, that would be my suspect too. You can also try slightly bumping CPU / Northbridge voltage and try running your OS in a safe mode, see if it makes any difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, after replacing my garbage disposal and unclogging my drain :/ I found time to do more testing on my sons p5bse/x5460 rig that randomly reboots.
> 
> Ive noticed in cpuz that when the cpu was throttled down to a 6 x multi... that vcore would jump around and dip down to 1.1. Maybe normal or bad vdroop?
> So i set it in bios not to clock down and so vcore now shows a steady 1.275v.
> Get online to download prime 95 ....bam ...reboot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Load back in , download prime95.....
> Ran a seperate small test and blend test.
> Both for an hour each with no problems.
> 
> With tjmax set to 85 in realtemp.... the hottest core only hit 47 so thats good.
> 2 hours of cpu at 100% and no issues.
> 
> Northbridge didnt seem too hot when touching side fin of heatsink. Mosfet fine so dont think the issue is temperature related.
> 
> The prime blend test stresses ram a bit but also ran 2 win7 mem diagnostic tests.
> One with ram set to auto which was 333 at 1 to 1.
> Then set it manually to 400 (forget the divider) 6 6 6 15 with 1.9 voltage and ran the test again.
> Both passed fine...no errors.
> 
> The gpu does not seem overly hot but still need to dl gpuz and watch it while running heaven benchmark.
> 
> Im just really confused now.
> Cpu is stable, ram checks good, hd checks good, heat is good, new psu...... im wondering if it isnt a driver issue or maybee i should try reinstalling windows??
> 
> The wall outlet the rig is plugged into is finicky and if you bump the powerstrip wire the power cuts out.
> But can say 100% sure it wasnt touched any of the times when the reboot happened.
> 
> I guess I could try to plug it in in a different room to see if its the outlet but doubt it.
> 
> When ive used this motherboard before I used to always have to dl and install the lan driver for it to work but this time windows auto installed a lan driver. I see chipset drivers on asus website bit never had to install them before.
> 
> Win7 64 is a clean install on reformat via usb install.
> Ive only installed win7,updated it, installed vid card drivers, and steam and games.
> Could it be a driver issue or an issue with windows since installing the xeon and reinstall could straighten it out? Im running out of ideas.
Click to expand...

Well, ive done some further gpu testing and looping heaven benchmark for an hour... all good there.
Windows had a few option driver updates for this motherboard, installed those and sofar its been a couple hours and have not had a reboot.
Im hoping it was just a driver or something like that but wont count on it.
Going to run some games and see what happens.


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> ram i did get used ... 4x1gb ddr2 800
> 
> 
> 
> Remove all but 1 stick of RAM (2 if you have Windows 7) and see if the problem persists. 4 sticks put a high strain on the northbridge, which, coupled with Quad-Core CPU it might just not be able to handle. Set the DRAM voltage manually to 1.8V and their timings accordingly to factory settings (most likely 5-5-5-16).
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> the computer wont even stay running longer than a couple minutes even when just online and not running a game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like something is overheating. After loading Windows, check the Northbridge / Southbridge / MOSFET temperatures by touch, not all of the important temperatures are reported by programs. I've heard of stability issues caused by overheating mosfet. If none of these is getting hot, disable C1E/E1ST/SpeedStep/Thermal Monitor and every other temperature related setting in BIOS, see if that helps.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *clobber*
> 
> I _think_ the problem stems from the onboard graphics card, as it feels like the GPU is going 100% and basic movements appear sluggish (as if you've placed a 16MB card to work with Windows Aero). Unfortunately, I don't have a discrete PCI-e card at the moment to carry out the test, but will do once I get my hands on one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never mentioned using integrated graphics card, that would be my suspect too. You can also try slightly bumping CPU / Northbridge voltage and try running your OS in a safe mode, see if it makes any difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, after replacing my garbage disposal and unclogging my drain :/ I found time to do more testing on my sons p5bse/x5460 rig that randomly reboots.
> 
> Ive noticed in cpuz that when the cpu was throttled down to a 6 x multi... that vcore would jump around and dip down to 1.1. Maybe normal or bad vdroop?
> So i set it in bios not to clock down and so vcore now shows a steady 1.275v.
> Get online to download prime 95 ....bam ...reboot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Load back in , download prime95.....
> Ran a seperate small test and blend test.
> Both for an hour each with no problems.
> 
> With tjmax set to 85 in realtemp.... the hottest core only hit 47 so thats good.
> 2 hours of cpu at 100% and no issues.
> 
> Northbridge didnt seem too hot when touching side fin of heatsink. Mosfet fine so dont think the issue is temperature related.
> 
> The prime blend test stresses ram a bit but also ran 2 win7 mem diagnostic tests.
> One with ram set to auto which was 333 at 1 to 1.
> Then set it manually to 400 (forget the divider) 6 6 6 15 with 1.9 voltage and ran the test again.
> Both passed fine...no errors.
> 
> The gpu does not seem overly hot but still need to dl gpuz and watch it while running heaven benchmark.
> 
> Im just really confused now.
> Cpu is stable, ram checks good, hd checks good, heat is good, new psu...... im wondering if it isnt a driver issue or maybee i should try reinstalling windows??
> 
> The wall outlet the rig is plugged into is finicky and if you bump the powerstrip wire the power cuts out.
> But can say 100% sure it wasnt touched any of the times when the reboot happened.
> 
> I guess I could try to plug it in in a different room to see if its the outlet but doubt it.
> 
> When ive used this motherboard before I used to always have to dl and install the lan driver for it to work but this time windows auto installed a lan driver. I see chipset drivers on asus website bit never had to install them before.
> 
> Win7 64 is a clean install on reformat via usb install.
> Ive only installed win7,updated it, installed vid card drivers, and steam and games.
> Could it be a driver issue or an issue with windows since installing the xeon and reinstall could straighten it out? Im running out of ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, ive done some further gpu testing and looping heaven benchmark for an hour... all good there.
> Windows had a few option driver updates for this motherboard, installed those and sofar its been a couple hours and have not had a reboot.
> Im hoping it was just a driver or something like that but wont count on it.
> Going to run some games and see what happens.
Click to expand...

I forgot i still had my ram set to 400 for testing.
Looks like its actually running at 500 at a 2:3 divider.
Its rated for 400 @ 6-6-6-18 but had to set it at 6-6-6-15 as the bios doesnt have over 15 for tRAS.

Its weird though that i havent had a reboot since setting my ram manually like this.

But you would think it would of ran better at 333 since my cpu clock is 333 which would run it one to one with fsb.
Does this make any sense why it would run better overclocked like this?
Should i leave it since i havent had a reboot or try to maybee set it manually to 333 and 1:1 instead of letting auto do it?


----------



## deezdrama

That didnt last long. Seemed to run fine for several hours untill i needed to shutoff the computer and reset my modem (hate you comcast)

Once i reloaded into windows it was finishing installing an update and when done it got hungup.
Loaded back into windows and it rebooted.
It said overclock failed but didnt have it overclocked. Only thing set different was ram was manually set and had memory remap on and cpu power saving stuff off.
I noticed in bios it listed x5460 @3.16 but undernieth it said processor speed was 2.5ghz instead of 3.16ghz.

Rebooted and its now saying the correct speed but that was odd.
Set everything to default besides memory remap.
Was going to reformat and reinstall win again but now the usb drive is just showing up as a removeable drive and not by name with usb next to it....so when i select it as first boot device and reboot it says insert bootable drive.
Going to keep messing with it but about to throw the towel in


----------



## deezdrama

Nevermind about the usb issue i had to f8 to load boot options....
Reformated drive...reinstalling windows now.
Sorry for posting so much.... theres no edit option on tapatalk or if there is it isnt showing up


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clobber*
> 
> Right then, here's the situation.
> 
> Your assumptions are incorrect. I added the 771 microcodes *and* updated the 775 ones. But here's the skinny: Lenovo are playing mind tricks with their customers. Yes, the a70 is listed as not supporting QUADs, because the machine ships with a _measly_ 180w PSU, which evidently, is incapable of supporting QUAD CPUs with the majority of them running in excess of 95W TDP.
> 
> So, I removed the weak 180w PSU and installed a quality 300w one, popped a q9400 in this board and the PC started working like a champ! Which leaves me to conclude that it's not the board or the specifications. The culprit is somewhere else.
> 
> When the L5420 is installed, it does not utilise 100% of the CPU, it sits idling at 0-2% load, but it feels extremely sluggish and, peculiarly, the CPU fan is blowing at 100% (when CPU is idling at 0-2%)
> 
> I _think_ the problem stems from the onboard graphics card, as it feels like the GPU is going 100% and basic movements appear sluggish (as if you've placed a 16MB card to work with Windows Aero). Unfortunately, I don't have a discrete PCI-e card at the moment to carry out the test, but will do once I get my hands on one.


If you didn't stick to standard procedure and have no experience in microcode patching you may have installed some of the microcodes twice (meaning you have old microcodes with the same id and platform as the patched ones). This was proven to cause problems. I would also check how it works with standard BIOS (without patching).
As for your power drain concerns it isn't just PSU that might be the thing to look into, because some of the motherboards have built in restrictions (usually uATX).


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Ive noticed in cpuz that when the cpu was throttled down to a 6 x multi... that vcore would jump around and dip down to 1.1. Maybe normal or bad vdroop?
> So i set it in bios not to clock down and so vcore now shows a steady 1.275v.
> Get online to download prime 95 ....bam ...reboot
> [...]
> I forgot i still had my ram set to 400 for testing.
> Looks like its actually running at 500 at a 2:3 divider.
> Its rated for 400 @ 6-6-6-18 but had to set it at 6-6-6-15 as the bios doesnt have over 15 for tRAS.
> [...]
> Its weird though that i havent had a reboot since setting my ram manually like this.
> Once i reloaded into windows it was finishing installing an update and when done it got hungup.
> Loaded back into windows and it rebooted.
> It said overclock failed but didnt have it overclocked. Only thing set different was ram was manually set and had memory remap on and cpu power saving stuff off.
> I noticed in bios it listed x5460 @3.16 but undernieth it said processor speed was 2.5ghz instead of 3.16ghz.


Allright, now we're getting somewhere. As I said before, disable E1ST and C1E in BIOS, that will keep the CPU at the full speed all the time (not that I think throttling down is the the cause of the problem, but it definitely won't hurt since we are seeking the cause of instablity).

All of the test you've done indicate that it's not the CPU, GPU or HDD that is causing the problem. The memory itself also seems to be working properly, but now I'm starting to suspect that the memory controller can't handle the setting's you are using.

If the motherboard says "overclock failed" that means that at least 1 setting was changed from defaults (in your case, it was the RAM multiplier) and clearly, that change was crucial in stabilizing the system. The fact that your system was stable with changed memory multiplier is a strong clue by itself. Using 1:1 memory multiplier actualy puts more strain on the northbridge than asynchronous multipliers, so despite the common belief that "1:1 multiplier is the best", it's not exactly the truth, if your memory can handle higher clockspeed while the motherboard has difficulty in handling the memory at 1:1 multiplier (doesn't POST, randomly reboots, tries to reset the BIOS settings out of nowhere), you're better off using the asynchrnous memory multiplier with memory at higher clockspeed than FSB (either 2,4xFSB or 2,5xFSB), *as long as the memory itself can handle it*.

That said, 2:3 multiplier most likely *puts the memory at too high clockspeed* to be stable. Onto some technical stuff. The frequency reported by CPU-Z is the _real_ DDR frequency, but because DDR2 sends two chunks of data per clock cycle, their _effective_ clock is the one reported, *multiplied by 2*. For example, my own DDR2 memory is currently running at 900MHz, but the DRAM frequency reported in CPU-Z is 450MHz. That means, that if CPU-Z reports your DRAM frequency of 500MHz, the memory is actually running at 1000MHz, so if they're rated at effective 800MHz, we're talking about 25% overclock - not all of the modules can handle that.
*
So here is what I think is the real cause of your problems*. Assuming that *ALL 4* of your memory modules are the *exact same* 1GB memory, rated at 400MHz (800MHz effective) with 6-6-6-18 timings (need a confirmation on that, aswell as their rated operating voltage), here is what happens with your Xeon at factory settings:

Setting the memory multiplier to 1:1 makes them run at clockspeed lower (667MHz) than rated 800MHz, causing them to be unstable (yes, running the memory on lower clock than the're rated at makes them unstable aswell, despite that they pass the tests). With 4 memory modules it also puts too much strain on the northbridge, which causes the random reboots.
Setting the memory multiplier to 2:3 removes the strain from the northbridge, but at the same time, makes your memory run at effective 1000MHz (which is equal to 25% overclock if its rated at 800MHz), so depending on what kind of memory it is, it might not be able to handle that kind of clockspeed, again, causing the system to be unstable.
Setting the memory multiplier to 5:6 (or, if that multiplier is not available in BIOS, to 4:5) should result in your memory running at rated 800MHz (or, slightly increased 832MHz), which is the best setting for both motherboard and memory and should resolve the rebooting issue. With that, you should also set the timings manually to rated settings (6-6-6-15 should be fine too if you can't go higher than 15 tRAS) AND the rated voltage (which is most likely in 1,8-2,1V range).
*Now, here are the settings that you should change in the BIOS* (based on my P5Q Pro BIOS, so some of the settings mght be under a slightly different name in your P5B SE BIOS, but you should be able to distinguish them without a problem:
Quote:


> *System Frequency/Voltage:*
> AI Overclock Tuner.......................Manual
> FSB (CPU) Frequency..................333MHz
> FSB Strap to Northbridge*...........333MHz (or alternatively, 266MHz)
> DRAM Frequency.........................DDR2-800MHz (or 835 MHz if 266MHz stap is used)
> Memory Voltage..........................2.0V (or whatever the recommended operating voltage is for your memory)
> *Advanced CPU Settings:*
> Modify Ratio Support...................Disabled
> C1E Support..............................Disabled
> *Northbridge Chipset Configuration:*
> Memory Remap Feature................Disabled
> Conf. DRAM Timing by SPD............Disabled
> DRAM CAS# Latency......................6
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay.............6
> DRAM RAS# Precharge...................6
> DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge...18 (or, if you can't set it that high, set it to the highest possible value)


The most important setting of these above is *FSB Strap to Northbridge*, that's the setting that changes memory multiplier.
Quote:


> FSB Strap 333MHz+DRAM Frequency 800MHz = 5:6 FSB:Memory multiplier
> FSB Strap 266MHz+DRAM Frequency 835MHz = 4:5 FSB:Memory multiplier


If you don't have FSB Strap setting, that means that your motherboard changes it accordingly to used DRAM Frequency setting - in that case, you will have to experiment with DRAM Frequency alone (you want it at, or slightly over the rated 800MHz. *Don't use any overclocking "profiles"* (and I know you've tried that before







). They're not meant for your CPU and generally speaking, manual overclocking is far superior to them.

If using the said settings doesn't solve the problem, try booting up your system *with just 2 out of your 4 memory modules*, *if the restarts stop occuring, then we'll know for sure that they were caused by too high strain on the northbridge*. To put that into perspective, I'm using a much better motherboard (Asus P5Q Pro), yet, if I try to boot up my system with 4 memory modules and 1:1 memory multiplier, it won't boot up at all. Hopefully that will solve your problem


----------



## obi.van.kenobi

Dunno if this is the right place to ask this, but lets try.

I have encountered an issue with my xeon setup: Gigabyte p35c-ds3, E5440, 4gb ddr2 800 patriot, HD6850, OCZ fatal1ty 550W psu, some HDD's,etc.

My setup runs fine @3,4GHZ (passes 2 hours of OCCT with no problems). Gpu passes Heaven benchmark for 1 hour no problem. Memory passes tests with no problems.

The problem is when I try to play games. I always have MSI afterburner running, and I have noticed in game (Counter strike global offensive) that the GPU usage never goes above 80%. Well it goes to 95% but only when I die (and the round isn't finished yet). In Bad Company 2 the gpu usage stays in the region of 50% what ever I do. While doing this CPU usage on all cores does not go over 75% in any case.

When I run Unigine Heaven benchmark GPU usage is at 99%.

So I think that I have some sort of problem, becuase I am lead to belive this CPU should be enough to push an 6850 to it's full potential @3,4GHZ. But for the life of me cannot figure out what is the problem. It's the same in windows 7, windows 8, windows 10, and driver versions 13.9, 14.4 and the latest one.

Any ideas how to fix this, and what could be the culprit?


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obi.van.kenobi*
> 
> Dunno if this is the right place to ask this, but lets try.
> 
> I have encountered an issue with my xeon setup: Gigabyte p35c-ds3, E5440, 4gb ddr2 800 patriot, HD6850, OCZ fatal1ty 550W psu, some HDD's,etc.
> 
> My setup runs fine @3,4GHZ (passes 2 hours of OCCT with no problems). Gpu passes Heaven benchmark for 1 hour no problem. Memory passes tests with no problems.
> 
> The problem is when I try to play games. I always have MSI afterburner running, and I have noticed in game (Counter strike global offensive) that the GPU usage never goes above 80%. Well it goes to 95% but only when I die (and the round isn't finished yet). In Bad Company 2 the gpu usage stays in the region of 50% what ever I do. While doing this CPU usage on all cores does not go over 75% in any case.
> 
> When I run Unigine Heaven benchmark GPU usage is at 99%.
> 
> So I think that I have some sort of problem, becuase I am lead to belive this CPU should be enough to push an 6850 to it's full potential @3,4GHZ. But for the life of me cannot figure out what is the problem. It's the same in windows 7, windows 8, windows 10, and driver versions 13.9, 14.4 and the latest one.
> 
> Any ideas how to fix this, and what could be the culprit?


I've just played Call of Duty 4 and Battlefield 3, and logged the CPU/GPU usage with MSI Afterburner. Here is the logfile:

HardwareMonitoringLog.xlsx 182k .xlsx file


Notice how in older CoD4, my GPU usage rarely goes over 70% and a lot of times, is below 50%. In more demanding Battlefield 3 its nearly always at 95-99%. However, my CPU usage (Xeon [email protected],05GHz) hardly ever goes over 75% in both of these games.

Battlefield Bad Company 2 is quite an old game now (not as old as CoD4, but it's graphics aren't that much better thand CoD's), while CS:GO is more CPU than GPU dependand (but that doesn't mean that your CPU should be at 100% load while playing it). It's low GPU ussage has been discussed on many forums. It's not a hardware problem, it's how the game is supposed to run. *deezdrama* has [email protected],4GHz and he also reported that while playing CS:GO his CPU usage doesn't exceed 70%. So if you'd overclock your Xeon to that speed, you would gain a couple of FPS in the game, but the CPU/GPU usage would remain the same.

Comparing games to benchmarks is pointless aswell, benchmarks are _designed_ to load the CPU/GPU as much as possible, games aren't - they will fully load the CPU when it's too slow / can't process the data provided by game fast enough (try running a modern, demanding game on Pentium 4 - you will see what I mean).

All in all, I don't think there is anything wrong with your system, that's how these games are supposed to run.


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Ive noticed in cpuz that when the cpu was throttled down to a 6 x multi... that vcore would jump around and dip down to 1.1. Maybe normal or bad vdroop?
> So i set it in bios not to clock down and so vcore now shows a steady 1.275v.
> Get online to download prime 95 ....bam ...reboot
> [...]
> I forgot i still had my ram set to 400 for testing.
> Looks like its actually running at 500 at a 2:3 divider.
> Its rated for 400 @ 6-6-6-18 but had to set it at 6-6-6-15 as the bios doesnt have over 15 for tRAS.
> [...]
> Its weird though that i havent had a reboot since setting my ram manually like this.
> Once i reloaded into windows it was finishing installing an update and when done it got hungup.
> Loaded back into windows and it rebooted.
> It said overclock failed but didnt have it overclocked. Only thing set different was ram was manually set and had memory remap on and cpu power saving stuff off.
> I noticed in bios it listed x5460 @3.16 but undernieth it said processor speed was 2.5ghz instead of 3.16ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> Allright, now we're getting somewhere. As I said before, disable E1ST and C1E in BIOS, that will keep the CPU at the full speed all the time (not that I think throttling down is the the cause of the problem, but it definitely won't hurt since we are seeking the cause of instablity).
> 
> All of the test you've done indicate that it's not the CPU, GPU or HDD that is causing the problem. The memory itself also seems to be working properly, but now I'm starting to suspect that the memory controller can't handle the setting's you are using.
> 
> If the motherboard says "overclock failed" that means that at least 1 setting was changed from defaults (in your case, it was the RAM multiplier) and clearly, that change was crucial in stabilizing the system. The fact that your system was stable with changed memory multiplier is a strong clue by itself. Using 1:1 memory multiplier actualy puts more strain on the northbridge than asynchronous multipliers, so despite the common belief that "1:1 multiplier is the best", it's not exactly the truth, if your memory can handle higher clockspeed while the motherboard has difficulty in handling the memory at 1:1 multiplier (doesn't POST, randomly reboots, tries to reset the BIOS settings out of nowhere), you're better off using the asynchrnous memory multiplier with memory at higher clockspeed than FSB (either 2,4xFSB or 2,5xFSB), *as long as the memory itself can handle it*.
> 
> That said, 2:3 multiplier most likely *puts the memory at too high clockspeed* to be stable. Onto some technical stuff. The frequency reported by CPU-Z is the _real_ DDR frequency, but because DDR2 sends two chunks of data per clock cycle, their _effective_ clock is the one reported, *multiplied by 2*. For example, my own DDR2 memory is currently running at 900MHz, but the DRAM frequency reported in CPU-Z is 450MHz. That means, that if CPU-Z reports your DRAM frequency of 500MHz, the memory is actually running at 1000MHz, so if they're rated at effective 800MHz, we're talking about 25% overclock - not all of the modules can handle that.
> *
> So here is what I think is the real cause of your problems*. Assuming that *ALL 4* of your memory modules are the *exact same* 1GB memory, rated at 400MHz (800MHz effective) with 6-6-6-18 timings (need a confirmation on that, aswell as their rated operating voltage), here is what happens with your Xeon at factory settings:
> 
> Setting the memory multiplier to 1:1 makes them run at clockspeed lower (667MHz) than rated 800MHz, causing them to be unstable (yes, running the memory on lower clock than the're rated at makes them unstable aswell, despite that they pass the tests). With 4 memory modules it also puts too much strain on the northbridge, which causes the random reboots.
> Setting the memory multiplier to 2:3 removes the strain from the northbridge, but at the same time, makes your memory run at effective 1000MHz (which is equal to 25% overclock if its rated at 800MHz), so depending on what kind of memory it is, it might not be able to handle that kind of clockspeed, again, causing the system to be unstable.
> Setting the memory multiplier to 5:6 (or, if that multiplier is not available in BIOS, to 4:5) should result in your memory running at rated 800MHz (or, slightly increased 832MHz), which is the best setting for both motherboard and memory and should resolve the rebooting issue. With that, you should also set the timings manually to rated settings (6-6-6-15 should be fine too if you can't go higher than 15 tRAS) AND the rated voltage (which is most likely in 1,8-2,1V range).
> *Now, here are the settings that you should change in the BIOS* (based on my P5Q Pro BIOS, so some of the settings mght be under a slightly different name in your P5B SE BIOS, but you should be able to distinguish them without a problem:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *System Frequency/Voltage:*
> AI Overclock Tuner.......................Manual
> FSB (CPU) Frequency..................333MHz
> FSB Strap to Northbridge*...........333MHz (or alternatively, 266MHz)
> DRAM Frequency.........................DDR2-800MHz (or 835 MHz if 266MHz stap is used)
> Memory Voltage..........................2.0V (or whatever the recommended operating voltage is for your memory)
> *Advanced CPU Settings:*
> Modify Ratio Support...................Disabled
> C1E Support..............................Disabled
> *Northbridge Chipset Configuration:*
> Memory Remap Feature................Disabled
> Conf. DRAM Timing by SPD............Disabled
> DRAM CAS# Latency......................6
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay.............6
> DRAM RAS# Precharge...................6
> DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge...18 (or, if you can't set it that high, set it to the highest possible value)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The most important setting of these above is *FSB Strap to Northbridge*, that's the setting that changes memory multiplier.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> FSB Strap 333MHz+DRAM Frequency 800MHz = 5:6 FSB:Memory multiplier
> FSB Strap 266MHz+DRAM Frequency 835MHz = 4:5 FSB:Memory multiplier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't have FSB Strap setting, that means that your motherboard changes it accordingly to used DRAM Frequency setting - in that case, you will have to experiment with DRAM Frequency alone (you want it at, or slightly over the rated 800MHz. *Don't use any overclocking "profiles"* (and I know you've tried that before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). They're not meant for your CPU and generally speaking, manual overclocking is far superior to them.
> 
> If using the said settings doesn't solve the problem, try booting up your system *with just 2 out of your 4 memory modules*, *if the restarts stop occuring, then we'll know for sure that they were caused by too high strain on the northbridge*. To put that into perspective, I'm using a much better motherboard (Asus P5Q Pro), yet, if I try to boot up my system with 4 memory modules and 1:1 memory multiplier, it won't boot up at all. Hopefully that will solve your problem
Click to expand...

Was typing up my response on the rig when it rebooted








So ill sum it up.....

Bios is set like you listed except I have mem remap enabled (dont this need to be enabled for over 3gb ram?)

This boards bios doesnt have strap settings ,
Can only choose auto,533,667,800,1067
And then can only set the timmings
Only other ram options are dram 1n mode which i believe is for if u only have a single stick and not in ddr
And Memory hole

Its a matching set of 4x1gb single side ddr2 800 pc6400 from an hp (1.8v)

If i manually set it to 800mhz with 6 6 6 15 timings, it picks the 2:3 running it at 1000mhz

I dont know how else to force it to a different strap.
Would bumping ram v to 1.9v add any stability or just add to the problem by requiring more voltage/heat?

I should of bought 2x2gb instead of 4x1gb

I did notice my bios reporting the 3.3v rail as putting out 3.232v ...dont know if thats acceptable or not.
5v is 5.12v and 12v is 12.038v


----------



## deezdrama

Could i run fsb higher and drop the multiplier... would this strap the ram differently?


----------



## NeoReaper

If I got my hands on an Xeon, think this would work on this board I have in a draw? It has a Pentium Dual core at 3.33ghz right now
http://www.asrock.com/mb/intel/g41m-vs3/


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Could i run fsb higher and drop the multiplier... would this strap the ram differently?


I played around with raising fsb and lowering multi but any raising of fsb and it wouldnt post.

Also tried various ram speeds and bumping up voltage.
Still random reboots.

Thought it might be the outlet or powerstrip so unplugged his rig and hooked it up to the connections where my rig is and it rebooted.

Guess only thing left to try is removing 2 of the ram.
If that dont work i guess i could try this 300w psu and just make sure i dont run any load on the gpu.

Maybe i should buy 2x2gb ram on ebay


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Could i run fsb higher and drop the multiplier... would this strap the ram differently?
> 
> 
> 
> I played around with raising fsb and lowering multi but any raising of fsb and it wouldnt post.
> 
> Also tried various ram speeds and bumping up voltage.
> Still random reboots.
> 
> Thought it might be the outlet or powerstrip so unplugged his rig and hooked it up to the connections where my rig is and it rebooted.
> 
> Guess only thing left to try is removing 2 of the ram.
> If that dont work i guess i could try this 300w psu and just make sure i dont run any load on the gpu.
> 
> Maybe i should buy 2x2gb ram on ebay
Click to expand...

Uggggh

Removed 2 of the 4 memory and made sure to leave 2 in the right paired slots.
This time got a bsod


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Could i run fsb higher and drop the multiplier... would this strap the ram differently?
> 
> 
> 
> I played around with raising fsb and lowering multi but any raising of fsb and it wouldnt post.
> 
> Also tried various ram speeds and bumping up voltage.
> Still random reboots.
> 
> Thought it might be the outlet or powerstrip so unplugged his rig and hooked it up to the connections where my rig is and it rebooted.
> 
> Guess only thing left to try is removing 2 of the ram.
> If that dont work i guess i could try this 300w psu and just make sure i dont run any load on the gpu.
> 
> Maybe i should buy 2x2gb ram on ebay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uggggh
> 
> Removed 2 of the 4 memory and made sure to leave 2 in the right paired slots.
> This time got a bsod
Click to expand...

Swapped the pair of ram that were in it when it bsod with the pair i took out and got an instant reboot.

Both times ram was set to auto.


----------



## Wojton

Try disabling memory remap with just 2 sticks of RAM - I don't think it has anything to do with the amount of memory detected by OS, but the best way to know for sure is to try disabling it. Instead of raising the FSB (you don't have the motherboard for that), try lowering it (just for testing). *Say, set FSB to 266 and RAM to DDR2-800*. That should set the CPU to 2,5GHz, and RAM multiplier to 2:3. See how that works out. Set the PCI-E frequency manually to 100MHz. Test the system with 2 RAM modules. Report if that made any difference. I feel like we're following the right trail (I highly doubt that your power outlet has anything to do with restarts) and finding the stable settings is just a matter of trial and error - patience is the key









As for the voltages, they're in the acceptable marigins, on my system, +3.3V is slightly higher, but +5V and +12V are slightly lower.

The fact that you don't have memory strap setting doesn't matter, as long as you're able to change the memory frequency in BIOS. Theoretically, setting it to 800MHz in BIOS should result in exactly that, but it for some reason, Xeon is causing it to set the higher strap, resulting in higher frequency. *Check your DRAM frequency in CPU-Z ("Memory" tab) with each Memory frequency setting in BIOS. Do all of the tests with just 2 memory modules, to rule out the northbridge strain from possible causes of reboots.* Whatever you do - don't leave RAM setting on Auto, it clearly doesn't help. When it's manually set to certain setting, at least you'll know what setting that is.

Out of curiosity - what HDD mode you've set in BIOS - IDE or AHCI? Try using IDE if you're currently using AHCI, but not the other way around


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Try disabling memory remap with just 2 sticks of RAM - I don't think it has anything to do with the amount of memory detected by OS, but the best way to know for sure is to try disabling it. Instead of raising the FSB (you don't have the motherboard for that), try lowering it (just for testing). *Say, set FSB to 266 and RAM to DDR2-800*. That should set the CPU to 2,5GHz, and RAM multiplier to 2:3. See how that works out. Set the PCI-E frequency manually to 100MHz. Test the system with 2 RAM modules. Report if that made any difference. I feel like we're following the right trail (I highly doubt that your power outlet has anything to do with restarts) and finding the stable settings is just a matter of trial and error - patience is the key
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the voltages, they're in the acceptable marigins, on my system, +3.3V is slightly higher, but +5V and +12V are slightly lower.
> 
> The fact that you don't have memory strap setting doesn't matter, as long as you're able to change the memory frequency in BIOS. Theoretically, setting it to 800MHz in BIOS should result in exactly that, but it for some reason, Xeon is causing it to set the higher strap, resulting in higher frequency. *Check your DRAM frequency in CPU-Z ("Memory" tab) with each Memory frequency setting in BIOS. Do all of the tests with just 2 memory modules, to rule out the northbridge strain from possible causes of reboots.* Whatever you do - don't leave RAM setting on Auto, it clearly doesn't help. When it's manually set to certain setting, at least you'll know what setting that is.
> 
> Out of curiosity - what HDD mode you've set in BIOS - IDE or AHCI? Try using IDE if you're currently using AHCI, but not the other way around


Just wondering if a bad dvd drive could cause these issues?
Was about to swap my psu when I figured id try removing the dvd drives sata cord and unplugging its power supply to see if that would make any difference.
I dont even know where the drive came from lol- just had it in the basement and only really put it in to fill the drive gap in the case.Also rarely use the disk drive so figured i would try unplugging it.
Its too early to tell but im on this forum right now typing this response and sofar the past 6 errors/bsod happened as soon as I opened firefox


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Just wondering if a bad dvd drive could cause these issues?
> Was about to swap my psu when I figured id try removing the dvd drives sata cord and unplugging its power supply to see if that would make any difference.
> Its too early to tell but im on this forum right now typing this response and sofar the past 6 errors/bsod happened as soon as I opened firefox


Theoretically, yes - but I'd rather blame the damaged sata connector / cable than the DVD itself. Also, *removing one of PATA/SATA devices eases up the workload of Southbridge* - could this be the cause of the problem all along? You tell me









Also, I just got another idea - if your system still reboots after trying all of my suggestions from previous post and with DVD drive unplugged, *try changing the CPU mulltiplier from "Auto", manually to 9*. Not-integer CPU multiplier (9.5 in your case) might "confuse" the older motherboards (such as yours) and cause them to misinterpret the CPU FSB value, which potentially could be the case of your problem.


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Theoretically, yes - but I'd rather blame the damaged sata connector / cable than the DVD itself. Also, *removing one of PATA/SATA devices eases up the workload of Southbridge* - could this be the cause of the problem all along? You tell me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I just got another idea - if your system still reboots after trying all of my suggestions from previous post and with DVD drive unplugged, *try changing the CPU mulltiplier from "Auto", manually to 9*. Not-integer CPU multiplier (9.5 in your case) might "confuse" the older motherboards (such as yours) and cause them to misinterpret the CPU FSB value, which potentially could be the case of your problem.


well... ive been on forums and youtube for almost a half an hour, no reboot yet....fingers crossed.
The sata cable I used for the dvd had the sata connector break off inside it (not the pins just the plastic blade part) it came out with tweezers but maybe was damaged. Oh- the sata port that broke was on the asrock board not this one. I didnt even want to connect that dvd but did and forgot all about that cable might being issue.

Again- hope thats all it was, I will put the other 2 ram back in and do some more testing and report back.

Thanks again wojton for all the help!


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Theoretically, yes - but I'd rather blame the damaged sata connector / cable than the DVD itself. Also, *removing one of PATA/SATA devices eases up the workload of Southbridge* - could this be the cause of the problem all along? You tell me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I just got another idea - if your system still reboots after trying all of my suggestions from previous post and with DVD drive unplugged, *try changing the CPU mulltiplier from "Auto", manually to 9*. Not-integer CPU multiplier (9.5 in your case) might "confuse" the older motherboards (such as yours) and cause them to misinterpret the CPU FSB value, which potentially could be the case of your problem.
> 
> 
> 
> well... ive been on forums and youtube for almost a half an hour, no reboot yet....fingers crossed.
> The sata cable I used for the dvd had the sata connector break off inside it (not the pins just the plastic blade part) it came out with tweezers but maybe was damaged. Oh- the sata port that broke was on the asrock board not this one. I didnt even want to connect that dvd but did and forgot all about that cable might being issue.
> 
> Again- hope thats all it was, I will put the other 2 ram back in and do some more testing and report back.
> 
> Thanks again wojton for all the help!
Click to expand...

Thought i finally figured it out but it rebooted




































Guess ill try a 9 multi and if that doesnt work ill swap psu. Have to hang a tv in the kids room so probably wont get to do more testing untill later or tomorrow.

Im wondering if it could be a bad mod sticker.
Or might just need to order another ep45 board....
I hate messing with budget motherboards.
My ep45 /x5460 went to 4.2 ghz on stock vcore and no troubles at 4.4ghz for almost a year now


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Im wondering if it could be a bad mod sticker.
> Or might just need to order another ep45 board....


The best way to know whether the sticker is applied properly is by swapping the CPU's between your own and your son's rig. If this CPU causes problems in your own rig too, then you'll know for sure there is something wrong with it.
But because you said that restarts occured with Q6600 too, I'm assuming that they're not CPU related.

For the testing purposes, keep as little components connected as possible - do all of the tests with 2 RAM modules, disconnected DVD drive and all the other unnecessary peripherials.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> I hate messing with budget motherboards.
> My ep45 /x5460 went to 4.2 ghz on stock vcore and no troubles at 4.4ghz for almost a year now


I feel you man, I paid nearly twice as much for my P5Q Pro as my previous motherboard (Gigabyte P31-DS3L), but not once it caused any problems and I'm currently running [email protected],05GHz (450x9) with only VCore changed from factory settings, it handles it with ease.

However, replacing the motherboard might not necesarily solve your problem. You've made a mistake by buying this set of RAM (not only because 4 memory modules significantly strain the motherboard, but also, because the memory you've bought doesn't seem like a good overclocker). As I said, try fiddling with RAM frequency settings a bit more, with DVD unplugged and just 2 memory modules. Remember not to leave the timings, nor the frequency setting at Auto.

*Here are the new settings to try:*
Quote:


> *System Frequency/Voltage:*
> AI Overclock Tuner.......................Manual
> *FSB (CPU) Frequency................266MHz
> DRAM Frequency.......................DDR2-800MHz
> PCI Express Frequency..............100MHz
> PCI Clock Synchronization Mode..33.33MHz
> Spread Spectrum.......................Disabled*
> Memory Voltage............................1.9V
> *Advanced CPU Settings:*
> *Modify Ratio Support...................Enabled
> Ratio CMOS Setting......................9
> 
> C1E Support.............................Disabled
> Virtualization Technology..........Disabled
> VanderPool Technology.............Disabled
> PECI........................................Disabled
> Intel(R) SpeedStep tech(tm).....Disabled*
> *Northbridge Chipset Configuration:*
> Memory Remap Feature................Disabled (Enabled for >3GB of RAM)
> Conf. DRAM Timing by SPD............Disabled
> DRAM CAS# Latency......................6
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay.............6
> DRAM RAS# Precharge...................6
> DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge...18 (or, if you can't set it that high, set it to the highest possible value)


You were right about the Memory Remap Feature, it has to be Enabled in order for more than 3GB of RAM to be recognized, but with just 2 memory modules it can be left disabled.

If everything else fails, try using 1 stick of RAM from your own rig and see if it stabilizes your son's rig. Meanwhile, you can put all 4 HP ram modules in your own rig (EP45 should be able to handle them), just to see what they're capable of overclocking-wise (what frequency and timings are they able to run stable with - that's a valuable infomation for experimenting with P5B-Se BIOS settings.


----------



## deezdrama

Ok...

With settings like posted above things have been stable for about an hour.
Still using only 2 sticks of ram.

I wonder if its a nb/ram issue
Or this board just sucks and cant handle a fsb over 300 ?

I might just have to order a p45 chipset board and be done with it.

Going to reinstall steam and play around with it.

I guess it could also be the .5 fractional multi increment that threw things off.

I know I been stable at 4.4ghz on my rig forever but think i had to use 8 or 9 as the multiplier


----------



## Wojton

The whole point of the settings I've posted is to change them back one-by-one and testing the system after each change to find out what exactly causes the problem.

*If the settings from my previous post prove to be stable*, here are the 6 steps that you should take to find the cause of the problem, after each of the steps below, use the sytem for a few hours to verify if it's stable:
Quote:


> *1.Enable SpeedStep and Virtualization Technology.* Stable / Not stable
> *
> 2.Put back 1 memory module, use the system with 3GB of RAM* Stable / Not stable.
> 
> *3.Put back the last memory module, enable Memory Remapping.* Stable / Not stable
> 
> *4.Set the FSB to 333, DRAM Frequency to DDR2-800MHz, verify that DRAM clock in CPU-Z is equal to 400MHz, if its higher than that, set the DRAM Frequency in BIOS to DDR2-667MHz.* Stable/ Not stable
> 
> *5.Plug the DVD Drive back to motherboard.* Stable / Not stable


If your system becomes unstable again after any of above steps, then you'll know what causes it. If you managed to do all of the above steps and your system remains stable, the cause of the problem was the CPU multiplier. You can verify that by setting the "Modify Ratio Support" back to Auto. If your system becomes unstable again, set it back to "Enabled" and "CMOS Ratio Setting" to 9 and either bump the FSB a little (350FSB should give you similiar clockspeed as 9,5x333), or just leave it at 3GHz (that 160MHz won't make a big difference anyway).

If you really want to overclock that X5460 to 3,8-4GHz, then yeah, I guess you should buy a decent motherboard with P45 chipset. But for the budget rig with GTX650Ti there is not much point in that IMO, as it won't give you notable performance boost compared to ~3GHz with that card anyway.


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> The whole point of the settings I've posted is to change them back one-by-one and testing the system after each change to find out what exactly causes the problem.
> 
> *If the settings from my previous post prove to be stable*, here are the 6 steps that you should take to find the cause of the problem, after each of the steps below, use the sytem for a few hours to verify if it's stable:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *1.Enable SpeedStep and Virtualization Technology.* Stable / Not stable
> *
> 2.Put back 1 memory module, use the system with 3GB of RAM* Stable / Not stable.
> 
> *3.Put back the last memory module, enable Memory Remapping.* Stable / Not stable
> 
> *4.Set the FSB to 333, DRAM Frequency to DDR2-800MHz, verify that DRAM clock in CPU-Z is equal to 400MHz, if its higher than that, set the DRAM Frequency in BIOS to DDR2-667MHz.* Stable/ Not stable
> 
> *5.Plug the DVD Drive back to motherboard.* Stable / Not stable
> 
> 
> 
> If your system becomes unstable again after any of above steps, then you'll know what causes it. If you managed to do all of the above steps and your system remains stable, the cause of the problem was the CPU multiplier. You can verify that by setting the "Modify Ratio Support" back to Auto. If your system becomes unstable again, set it back to "Enabled" and "CMOS Ratio Setting" to 9 and either bump the FSB a little (350FSB should give you similiar clockspeed as 9,5x333), or just leave it at 3GHz (that 160MHz won't make a big difference anyway).
> 
> If you really want to overclock that X5460 to 3,8-4GHz, then yeah, I guess you should buy a decent motherboard with P45 chipset. But for the budget rig with GTX650Ti there is not much point in that IMO, as it won't give you notable performance boost compared to ~3GHz with that card anyway.
Click to expand...

I got a little impatient and after it was stable for about 2 hours i installed the other 2 ram and upped fsb to 300 but still on 9x and with ram set to 800 in bios its actually running at 900 but with 1.9v and the above settings ....
I just played several games for several hours with no issues.

I got his rig right next to mine on my monitors and for a few minutes I forgot I was on his rig lol, so its running good.

I shouldnt of skipped some steps but am getting impatient.

Thinking about trying it at fsb 333 and ram at 1 to 1
With 9x .
Im suspecting it was the 9.5 x that caused issues or this motherboard sucks for higher fsb speeds.

If it isnt stable at 333 with 9x i will assume its the fsb being issue and go back to this 2.7ghz settings and slowly work my way up till it becomes unstable.


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> The whole point of the settings I've posted is to change them back one-by-one and testing the system after each change to find out what exactly causes the problem.
> 
> *If the settings from my previous post prove to be stable*, here are the 6 steps that you should take to find the cause of the problem, after each of the steps below, use the sytem for a few hours to verify if it's stable:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *1.Enable SpeedStep and Virtualization Technology.* Stable / Not stable
> *
> 2.Put back 1 memory module, use the system with 3GB of RAM* Stable / Not stable.
> 
> *3.Put back the last memory module, enable Memory Remapping.* Stable / Not stable
> 
> *4.Set the FSB to 333, DRAM Frequency to DDR2-800MHz, verify that DRAM clock in CPU-Z is equal to 400MHz, if its higher than that, set the DRAM Frequency in BIOS to DDR2-667MHz.* Stable/ Not stable
> 
> *5.Plug the DVD Drive back to motherboard.* Stable / Not stable
> 
> 
> 
> If your system becomes unstable again after any of above steps, then you'll know what causes it. If you managed to do all of the above steps and your system remains stable, the cause of the problem was the CPU multiplier. You can verify that by setting the "Modify Ratio Support" back to Auto. If your system becomes unstable again, set it back to "Enabled" and "CMOS Ratio Setting" to 9 and either bump the FSB a little (350FSB should give you similiar clockspeed as 9,5x333), or just leave it at 3GHz (that 160MHz won't make a big difference anyway).
> 
> If you really want to overclock that X5460 to 3,8-4GHz, then yeah, I guess you should buy a decent motherboard with P45 chipset. But for the budget rig with GTX650Ti there is not much point in that IMO, as it won't give you notable performance boost compared to ~3GHz with that card anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a little impatient and after it was stable for about 2 hours i installed the other 2 ram and upped fsb to 300 but still on 9x and with ram set to 800 in bios its actually running at 900 but with 1.9v and the above settings ....
> I just played several games for several hours with no issues.
> 
> I got his rig right next to mine on my monitors and for a few minutes I forgot I was on his rig lol, so its running good.
> 
> I shouldnt of skipped some steps but am getting impatient.
> 
> Thinking about trying it at fsb 333 and ram at 1 to 1
> With 9x .
> Im suspecting it was the 9.5 x that caused issues or this motherboard sucks for higher fsb speeds.
> 
> If it isnt stable at 333 with 9x i will assume its the fsb being issue and go back to this 2.7ghz settings and slowly work my way up till it becomes unstable.
Click to expand...

Ran it at 333 x9 ram @667
Instant bsod

I think this board just blows
Seems like any fsb over 300 causes issues


----------



## deezdrama

Yep...

Just ran 300x9.5 stable for hours.
Pretty rediculous this board cant even handle the chips factory fsb.

Oh well , its at 2.8 ghz and might be able to squeeze 3ghz out of it with a 316 fsb.

When i build my next rig I will definately get a top shelf mb. Budget boards blow

At least the problem is solved and i can stop worrying about it.

Thanks for the help wojton- your a great asset to this thread!


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Ran it at 333 x9 *ram @667*
> Instant bsod
> I think this board just blows
> Seems like any fsb over 300 causes issues


Actually, I'm pretty sure at this point that it's your RAM+memory controller limitations that are causing the problem. Using rated 800MHz memory at lower speed (667MHz) *makes them unstable*. I think that motherboard itself can handle 9,5x333, but only with 1:1 memory multiplier (which puts them at 667MHz and makes them unstable due to underclock) or 2:3 (which puts them at 1000MHz and makes them unstable due to overclock). For some reason, it doesn't work with 4:5 or 5:6 multiplier.

To confirm my suspicions, lets conduct 1, last test. First of all, go to BIOS and save the current, stable settings to an OC profile (you should have that option on Tools tab, saving the settings will allow you to easily go back to them later on, it's a very useful feature of Asus boards







).

Knowing that X5460 *in your own rig* runs at 4,4GHz tells me that your memory has to be running at at least 925MHz. What kind of memory is it? Can it handle *1000MHz* with loosened timings (my Corsair XMS2DHX is rated at 800MHz 4-4-4-12, but has no difficulty running at 1000MHz 5-5-5-15). If you're *sure* it can (*you've tested it at this frequenc*y), swap the HP memory in your son's rig with the memory from your own rig, and *use 333x9,5 and memory frequency of DDR2-1000* (memory multiplier of 2:3, the same settings you used to run before:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Looks like its actually running at 500 at a 2:3 divider.
> Its rated for 400 @ 6-6-6-18 but had to set it at 6-6-6-15 as the bios doesnt have over 15 for tRAS.


I'm pretty sure that with memory capable of running at 1000MHz, your son's rig will be stable at 9,5x333. Try that when you have some time to spare








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Yep...
> Pretty rediculous this board cant even handle the chips factory fsb.


A quote from P5B-SE specification on ASUS website:
Quote:


> 1333 (overclocking) / 1066 / 800 MHz
> * The chipset officially supports the FSB up to 1066 MHz. Tuned by ASUS exclusive technology, this motherboard natively supports up to FSB 1333 MHz


Which basically means, that it doesn't necessarily _have to_ work with FSB1333 CPU's.
That said, *there are some impressive overclocking results on HWBot with P5B-E* (is has almost identical specification to P5B-SE, except it has the option to change VCore, which probably won't be needed for your Xeon anyway), like THIS, THIS, or THIS<-that's a very similiar CPU to your Xeon by the way. It proves that even budget motherboard have some OC potential, as long as you know what you're doing.

If 9,5x333 will turn out to be stable with memory from your rig, then we might go 1 step further and *try 400x9,5 with 1:1 memory multiplier and 2 memory modules* (no matter which ones, with those settings they should be running at rated speed anyway). *Memory frequency DDR2-800, OR DDR2-667*, just to force the motherboard to use the 1:1 divider. That should put your Xeon at 3,8GHz and memory at stable 800MHz, most likely it's not gonna even POST with those settings, but who knows, I'm curious


----------



## NeoReaper

I want to get my hands on a X5460 after finding out my old motherboard is applicable for this mod, I have about £30 left of my weeks pay to spend and no idea where to get it from


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> I want to get my hands on a X5460 after finding out my old motherboard is applicable for this mod, I have about £30 left of my weeks pay to spend and no idea where to get it from


I was trying to help *deezdrama* to get his X5460 work on ASRock 4Core1333-GLAN motherboard. After 5 pages of discussion, we gave up on it. That should give you an idea of how compatible ASRock boards are with this mod. Theoretically, it should work with your motherboard: it has compatible G41 chipset, native support of 1333FSB, and the modded BIOS for this board is available in genius239's database. There have been reports of Windows hanging on loading screen with some ASRock motherboards, despite that they also met all of those criteria, but Wirerat also reported his X5460 working with ASRock G41-VS2, so you'll probably be fine


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> I want to get my hands on a X5460 after finding out my old motherboard is applicable for this mod, I have about £30 left of my weeks pay to spend and no idea where to get it from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to help *deezdrama* to get his X5460 work on ASRock 4Core1333-GLAN motherboard. After 5 pages of discussion, we gave up on it. That should give you an idea of how compatible ASRock boards are with this mod. Theoretically, it should work with your motherboard: it has compatible G41 chipset, native support of 1333FSB, and the modded BIOS for this board is available in genius239's database. There have been reports of Windows hanging on loading screen with some ASRock motherboards, despite that they also met all of those criteria, but Wirerat also reported his X5460 working with ASRock G41-VS2, so you'll probably be fine
Click to expand...

I missed my opportunity to get a 5460x for £25 but someone got the last bid before me








Now I am left with £40+ ones on sale


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> I want to get my hands on a X5460 after finding out my old motherboard is applicable for this mod, I have about £30 left of my weeks pay to spend and no idea where to get it from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to help *deezdrama* to get his X5460 work on ASRock 4Core1333-GLAN motherboard. After 5 pages of discussion, we gave up on it. That should give you an idea of how compatible ASRock boards are with this mod. Theoretically, it should work with your motherboard: it has compatible G41 chipset, native support of 1333FSB, and the modded BIOS for this board is available in genius239's database. There have been reports of Windows hanging on loading screen with some ASRock motherboards, despite that they also met all of those criteria, but Wirerat also reported his X5460 working with ASRock G41-VS2, so you'll probably be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed my opportunity to get a 5460x for £25 but someone got the last bid before me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am left with £40+ ones on sale
Click to expand...

gonna put it in the compaq?


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Ran it at 333 x9 *ram @667*
> Instant bsod
> I think this board just blows
> Seems like any fsb over 300 causes issues
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm pretty sure at this point that it's your RAM+memory controller limitations that are causing the problem. Using rated 800MHz memory at lower speed (667MHz) *makes them unstable*. I think that motherboard itself can handle 9,5x333, but only with 1:1 memory multiplier (which puts them at 667MHz and makes them unstable due to underclock) or 2:3 (which puts them at 1000MHz and makes them unstable due to overclock). For some reason, it doesn't work with 4:5 or 5:6 multiplier.
> 
> To confirm my suspicions, lets conduct 1, last test. First of all, go to BIOS and save the current, stable settings to an OC profile (you should have that option on Tools tab, saving the settings will allow you to easily go back to them later on, it's a very useful feature of Asus boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Knowing that X5460 *in your own rig* runs at 4,4GHz tells me that your memory has to be running at at least 925MHz. What kind of memory is it? Can it handle *1000MHz* with loosened timings (my Corsair XMS2DHX is rated at 800MHz 4-4-4-12, but has no difficulty running at 1000MHz 5-5-5-15). If you're *sure* it can (*you've tested it at this frequenc*y), swap the HP memory in your son's rig with the memory from your own rig, and *use 333x9,5 and memory frequency of DDR2-1000* (memory multiplier of 2:3, the same settings you used to run before:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Looks like its actually running at 500 at a 2:3 divider.
> Its rated for 400 @ 6-6-6-18 but had to set it at 6-6-6-15 as the bios doesnt have over 15 for tRAS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure that with memory capable of running at 1000MHz, your son's rig will be stable at 9,5x333. Try that when you have some time to spare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Yep...
> Pretty rediculous this board cant even handle the chips factory fsb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A quote from P5B-SE specification on ASUS website:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1333 (overclocking) / 1066 / 800 MHz
> * The chipset officially supports the FSB up to 1066 MHz. Tuned by ASUS exclusive technology, this motherboard natively supports up to FSB 1333 MHz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which basically means, that it doesn't necessarily _have to_ work with FSB1333 CPU's.
> That said, *there are some impressive overclocking results on HWBot with P5B-E* (is has almost identical specification to P5B-SE, except it has the option to change VCore, which probably won't be needed for your Xeon anyway), like THIS, THIS, or THIS<-that's a very similiar CPU to your Xeon by the way. It proves that even budget motherboard have some OC potential, as long as you know what you're doing.
> 
> If 9,5x333 will turn out to be stable with memory from your rig, then we might go 1 step further and *try 400x9,5 with 1:1 memory multiplier and 2 memory modules* (no matter which ones, with those settings they should be running at rated speed anyway). *Memory frequency DDR2-800, OR DDR2-667*, just to force the motherboard to use the 1:1 divider. That should put your Xeon at 3,8GHz and memory at stable 800MHz, most likely it's not gonna even POST with those settings, but who knows, I'm curious
Click to expand...

The memory i bought for his rig is cheap ramaxel but the memory i got in my rig is also some cheap hp ddr2 800 hynix memory with same timmings.
Ive had the hynix running at almost 1000mhz for a long time now with no issues so i could drop it in his and see what happens.
Ive heard of fsb holes but those usually happen around 420-430 fsb if i remember correctly so i wondered if that was the issue but doubt it at such of a low fsb.
Ive been on unemployment the past 6 months but my benefits are running out so have to soon take any job i can find even though it will probably pay 30% less than my last job, so i might not have alot of time to keep testing it. I was just worried about getting his system stable before i went back to work which ive accomplished with your help.

I might keep an eye open for a cheap p45 board.
If i get some free time ill swap ram and test though, im curious too.


----------



## ried16

from keepin up with this thread it seems like the g41 chipset from any manufacturer doesn't give very good results.


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> I want to get my hands on a X5460 after finding out my old motherboard is applicable for this mod, I have about £30 left of my weeks pay to spend and no idea where to get it from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to help *deezdrama* to get his X5460 work on ASRock 4Core1333-GLAN motherboard. After 5 pages of discussion, we gave up on it. That should give you an idea of how compatible ASRock boards are with this mod. Theoretically, it should work with your motherboard: it has compatible G41 chipset, native support of 1333FSB, and the modded BIOS for this board is available in genius239's database. There have been reports of Windows hanging on loading screen with some ASRock motherboards, despite that they also met all of those criteria, but Wirerat also reported his X5460 working with ASRock G41-VS2, so you'll probably be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed my opportunity to get a 5460x for £25 but someone got the last bid before me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am left with £40+ ones on sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gonna put it in the compaq?
Click to expand...

Nah, thats a laptop, I have a spare G41M-VS3 which has a E6800 in it currently with 4gb of DDR3 ram from Easyram which for some reason does not work with my Extreme4 in my current rig. (Not in compatibility list and system won't post)


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> The memory i bought for his rig is cheap ramaxel but the memory i got in my rig is also some cheap hp ddr2 800 hynix memory with same timmings.
> Ive had the hynix running at almost 1000mhz for a long time now with no issues so i could drop it in his and see what happens.
> Ive heard of fsb holes but those usually happen around 420-430 fsb if i remember correctly so i wondered if that was the issue but doubt it at such of a low fsb.
> Ive been on unemployment the past 6 months but my benefits are running out so have to soon take any job i can find even though it will probably pay 30% less than my last job, so i might not have alot of time to keep testing it. I was just worried about getting his system stable before i went back to work which ive accomplished with your help.
> 
> I might keep an eye open for a cheap p45 board.
> If i get some free time ill swap ram and test though, im curious too.


Hynix is not that bad of a memory, 10 years ago, Hynix memory on Radeon GPU's were known for their good overclocking capababilities, compared to Samsung or Qimonda. FSB holes can happen at that lower frequencies too, but that's not what we're dealing with. If you know what those Hynix modules are capable of, testing my theory is a matter of 1-2 hours, but I understand your situation and I'm not trying to rush you with it by any means. Good luck with finding a new job


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> The memory i bought for his rig is cheap ramaxel but the memory i got in my rig is also some cheap hp ddr2 800 hynix memory with same timmings.
> Ive had the hynix running at almost 1000mhz for a long time now with no issues so i could drop it in his and see what happens.
> Ive heard of fsb holes but those usually happen around 420-430 fsb if i remember correctly so i wondered if that was the issue but doubt it at such of a low fsb.
> Ive been on unemployment the past 6 months but my benefits are running out so have to soon take any job i can find even though it will probably pay 30% less than my last job, so i might not have alot of time to keep testing it. I was just worried about getting his system stable before i went back to work which ive accomplished with your help.
> 
> I might keep an eye open for a cheap p45 board.
> If i get some free time ill swap ram and test though, im curious too.
> 
> 
> 
> Hynix is not that bad of a memory, 10 years ago, Hynix memory on Radeon GPU's were known for their good overclocking capababilities, compared to Samsung or Qimonda. FSB holes can happen at that lower frequencies too, but that's not what we're dealing with. If you know what those Hynix modules are capable of, testing my theory is a matter of 1-2 hours, but I understand your situation and I'm not trying to rush you with it by any means. Good luck with finding a new job
Click to expand...

This ^
I have hynix chipped ram in my sig rig and this memory performs great, 1600mhz 8-8-8-24.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> The memory i bought for his rig is cheap ramaxel but the memory i got in my rig is also some cheap hp ddr2 800 hynix memory with same timmings.
> Ive had the hynix running at almost 1000mhz for a long time now with no issues so i could drop it in his and see what happens.
> Ive heard of fsb holes but those usually happen around 420-430 fsb if i remember correctly so i wondered if that was the issue but doubt it at such of a low fsb.
> Ive been on unemployment the past 6 months but my benefits are running out so have to soon take any job i can find even though it will probably pay 30% less than my last job, so i might not have alot of time to keep testing it. I was just worried about getting his system stable before i went back to work which ive accomplished with your help.
> 
> I might keep an eye open for a cheap p45 board.
> If i get some free time ill swap ram and test though, im curious too.
> 
> 
> 
> Hynix is not that bad of a memory, 10 years ago, Hynix memory on Radeon GPU's were known for their good overclocking capababilities, compared to Samsung or Qimonda. FSB holes can happen at that lower frequencies too, but that's not what we're dealing with. If you know what those Hynix modules are capable of, testing my theory is a matter of 1-2 hours, but I understand your situation and I'm not trying to rush you with it by any means. Good luck with finding a new job
Click to expand...

elpida used to be a beast and even know if you know what you are doing it still can be. Its really good when frozen.


----------



## NeoReaper

So anyone know a place in the UK where I can get an X5460 for £30?


----------



## NeoReaper

Small question:
Is the only difference between the different Xeon X54xx series the clock? If so, could I buy a cheaper x54xx and OC that?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Small question:
> Is the only difference between the different Xeon X54xx series the clock? If so, could I buy a cheaper x54xx and OC that?


They come from the same silicone, but the higher clocked CPUs tend to come from a better slice, so they have the best chance to achieve higher overclocks. The X5400 also have their multiplier locked, so the lower clocked CPUs will require a higher FSB to be able to run at the same frequency as a higher clocked chip. All motherboards have a FSB limit, and with a lower clocked CPU, you will most likely hit that limit before maxing the CPU.


----------



## shaolin95

Hello guys!
I have been running an E8500 OCed to 4.2Ghz for my HTPC but due to a more demanding script for Media Player Classic (MPC) called SVP , the E8500 is not enough to get me to higher levels..just Level 1 from a possible Level 5.
So I was going to build an HTPC from a spare u7 920 chip I got but turned out the mobo I got from a seller at hardocp was bad, so I am back to searching then found this thread about Xeons on the old 775.
You think these Xeons will be at all comparable to an OCed i7 920? I guess one question for me would be how good the SVP uses multi cores vs max speed as I am not sure the Xeon will be able to OC as high as the E8500 I got.
Plus my Mobo is the Asus P5K-E (wifi one) with Bios 1.08G

I wouldnt mind just doing a CPU upgrade if that is going to give me a nice boost on performance instead of trying to build 1366 again which is now getting expensive to find such mobos.
Thanks!


----------



## firewalker

I have an old 4core1333-fullhd (RS600/SB600 Chipsets) which is collecting dust in the basement. Will it be compatible an LGA771 CPU? I couldn't find anything on the internet regarding the modding of this mobo. Thanks in advance!


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firewalker*
> 
> I have an old 4core1333-fullhd (RS600/SB600 Chipsets) which is collecting dust in the basement. Will it be compatible an LGA771 CPU? I couldn't find anything on the internet regarding the modding of this mobo. Thanks in advance!


Its an asrock i take it?
I have an asrock 4core1333-glan board that is suppossed to be compatible but with g31 chipset (are u sure yours isnt a g31 board)
Bios recognized the x5460 xeon but windows failed to get past the loading screen.
I guess its an issue with asrock boards that several people have ran into.
If its a g31 board it should work but you may have the windows loading issue. I didnt update microcode or try reinstalling windows, i used an old asus board I had.


----------



## deezdrama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firewalker*
> 
> I have an old 4core1333-fullhd (RS600/SB600 Chipsets) which is collecting dust in the basement. Will it be compatible an LGA771 CPU? I couldn't find anything on the internet regarding the modding of this mobo. Thanks in advance!


You were right about the chipset, i never heard of that ati chipset. Its not on the compatible list on delidded.
If someone had custom bios/microcode it might work but these asrock boards just dont seem to be worth the effort


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95*
> 
> You think these Xeons will be at all comparable to an OCed i7 920? I guess one question for me would be how good the SVP uses multi cores vs max speed as I am not sure the Xeon will be able to OC as high as the E8500 I got.
> Plus my Mobo is the Asus P5K-E (wifi one) with Bios 1.08G
> 
> I wouldnt mind just doing a CPU upgrade if that is going to give me a nice boost on performance instead of trying to build 1366 again which is now getting expensive to find such mobos.
> Thanks!


I attach the PassMark results with my Xeon E5450 OC'd to 4,05GHz

PerfRes.jpg 884k .jpg file

One of the CPU's in results comparison is the i7-920 at stock 2,66GHz. It is slightly slower in most of the tests. After overclocking it to the same clockspeed, it should be about 20-30% faster than Xeon's. That said, the Xeon is about twice as fast as your E8500 at the same clock (in multi-threaded operations), so the difference between it and i7 is nowhere as notable.

In short, yes, Xeon will give you a big performance improvement, although still being inferior to i7-920 at the same clockspeed.


----------



## shaolin95

Ok so its a matter of evaluating what upgrading will cost me vs getting the mobo, cooler and ram for my i7 920.
The 1366 mobo will be $100 + about $35 for some patriot Ram then I need a nice air cooler since I do not know where the 1366 mount for my old Scythe Ninja i so lets say $30 to 40 more.
Thats about $175 vs going with a Xeon for 755 which I can get from like $40 to at most $80 if I want to get a "guaranteed" 4.5Ghz X5470 one for example.


----------



## agablex

can someone plz modify my bios and put those xeon microcodes in there ?

here's my mobo http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3610#ov

you can get the bios from the link below,make me both a modified F8d and F7 plz....the bios is an Award

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3610#bios

it would be much appreciated

PS:what LGA771 xeon's will work on my mobo ?...all the Quads and 2 Cores's ?...i'll be getting the E5450 if it works


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agablex*
> 
> can someone plz modify my bios and put those xeon microcodes in there ?
> 
> here's my mobo http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3610#ov
> 
> you can get the bios from the link below,make me both a modified F8d and F7 plz....the bios is an Award
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3610#bios
> 
> it would be much appreciated
> 
> PS:what LGA771 xeon's will work on my mobo ?...all the Quads and 2 Cores's ?...i'll be getting the E5450 if it works


Here you go:

G41MTS2_BIOS_771.zip 1645k .zip file


Updated both F7 and F8D BIOS, everything seems to be fine, but I don't have the motherboard to test them myself, so, needless to say - flash it at your own risk.

As for motherboard, it should work with FSB1333 Xeon's (E54xx/X54xx family). I don't know about the dual-core one's. E5450 should work fine.


----------



## gnubert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firewalker*
> 
> I have an old 4core1333-fullhd (RS600/SB600 Chipsets) which is collecting dust in the basement. Will it be compatible an LGA771 CPU? I couldn't find anything on the internet regarding the modding of this mobo. Thanks in advance!


ATI Xpress 1200 (RS600 SB600) running X5260 Xeon C0 & E0 steppings @ 3.7 GHz. This is an old Abit Fi90HD socket 775 motherboard with Xeon microcodes added (have SSE4.1 Vt-x EM64T).
FSB limits the overclock. Better overclock and less chance of burning out the chipset if built-in video is disabled. The dual core Xeons cost $10 or less delivered (E5440 quads$17 to $30 delivered).

Quad core was lots of trouble, bluescreens, mostly memory errors. Could be the very old bios (poor 45nm support). Your board might do better. What is it?
E5440 C0 ran SuperPi 4mb up to 321 Mhz fsb, and failed with higher bus speeds.
E5440 E0 stepping would not boot Windows 7 at 310 Mhz, but did boot at 300 Mhz.& passed Superpi 4M at 279 Mhz.
The old quads were two dual core dies on a chip. Perhaps they do not talk to each other very well on this rig.


----------



## brian015

Did this mod with an old P35-DS3R and X5460, worked great and booted without issue on older bios. Upgraded and changed microcodes for sse4.1 and overclocked to 4.25 1.344v load with droop. Was hoping for around 4.5 but the x5460 wants way too much voltage above 4.2 and with P35 vdroop it just is not going to happen. All in all not a bad upgrade for $35, e8400 4.0 to x5460 4.25 with two more cores.


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> I attach the PassMark results with my Xeon E5450 OC'd to 4,05GHz
> 
> PerfRes.jpg 884k .jpg file
> 
> One of the CPU's in results comparison is the i7-920 at stock 2,66GHz. It is slightly slower in most of the tests. After overclocking it to the same clockspeed, it should be about 20-30% faster than Xeon's. That said, the Xeon is about twice as fast as your E8500 at the same clock (in multi-threaded operations), so the difference between it and i7 is nowhere as notable.
> 
> In short, yes, Xeon will give you a big performance improvement, although still being inferior to i7-920 at the same clockspeed.


Ok so I made up my mind. I tried building up using my spare i7 920 and got a mobo and ram for it but turned out the mobo arrived defective so I will take that as a sign and just give the X5460 a try!








Besides, there is something fun about pushing old gear...just like I pushed my main 1366 build by getting a Xeon 6 core processor to extend its life..there is something cool about doing the same for my 775 and plus saving money.









So ....
1> will I need any special Bios and that other stuff I am reading about for my Asus P5K-E (wifi one)?
2> Do you think my old Scythe Ninja V1 will be enough to push it or better get something else? I have a Cotage True Spirit I got with the damaged 1366 mobo which I should be returning to the seller but maybe it will be an upgrade over the first gen Ninja?

Looking forward to join the club!


----------



## cdoublejj

has anyone gotten x38 to work yet?


----------



## Wojton

1)Yes and no. It should boot up just fine without bios upgrade (my P5Q Pro did), but after updating the microcodes, your motherboard will detect additional features, such as SSE4.1 or VT-x. Anyways, because that's the very similiar motherboard to mine, I've updated it's latest BIOS for you, here you go:

p5k-e-1305-xeon.zip 2048k .zip file
.
Just flash it using ASUS Ez Flash and you'll be good to go









2)To answer that question, here are 2 screenshots from comparison of CPU coolers on the polish website, which I always use as a reference when choosing a cooler for someone and I have to say - it's pretty accurate. Those are temperatures under load of tested CPU:





Keep in mind they've used Ninja 2 for comparison, which is slightly better than V1 (I think), yet even with 2 fans it's still outclassed by Cogage True Spirit with just 1, so it's definitely a better choice. The only problem is, *you will need to additionaly buy ThermalrightBolt-Thru Board Mounting Kit, because the Cogage comes only with the one for LGA1366*, but it should be worth it









I'm using Pentagram Karakorum, which is between Ninja and Cogage when it comes to cooling performance, but it has pretty uneven contact surface (I lterally lapped the base of heatsing on my knee to get rid of scratches lol). Despite that, it still keeps my [email protected],05GHz at reasonable temperatures under Prime95. Then again, X5460 has much higher TDP (120W vs 80W), so even at lower voltage it will generate more heat. That's why you're better off using Cogage True Spirit, it should keep your Xeon cool


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> 1)Yes and no. It should boot up just fine without bios upgrade (my P5Q Pro did), but after updating the microcodes, your motherboard will detect additional features, such as SSE4.1 or VT-x. Anyways, because that's the very similiar motherboard to mine, I've updated it's latest BIOS for you, here you go:
> 
> p5k-e-1305-xeon.zip 2048k .zip file
> .
> Just flash it using ASUS Ez Flash and you'll be good to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)To answer that question, here are 2 screenshots from comparison of CPU coolers on the polish website, which I always use as a reference when choosing a cooler for someone and I have to say - it's pretty accurate. Those are temperatures under load of tested CPU:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind they've used Ninja 2 for comparison, which is slightly better than V1 (I think), yet even with 2 fans it's still outclassed by Cogage True Spirit with just 1, so it's definitely a better choice. The only problem is, *you will need to additionaly buy ThermalrightBolt-Thru Board Mounting Kit, because the Cogage comes only with the one for LGA1366*, but it should be worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using Pentagram Karakorum, which is between Ninja and Cogage when it comes to cooling performance, but it has pretty uneven contact surface (I lterally lapped the base of heatsing on my knee to get rid of scratches lol). Despite that, it still keeps my [email protected],05GHz at reasonable temperatures under Prime95. Then again, X5460 has much higher TDP (120W vs 80W), so even at lower voltage it will generate more heat. That's why you're better off using Cogage True Spirit, it should keep your Xeon cool


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> 1)Yes and no. It should boot up just fine without bios upgrade (my P5Q Pro did), but after updating the microcodes, your motherboard will detect additional features, such as SSE4.1 or VT-x. Anyways, because that's the very similiar motherboard to mine, I've updated it's latest BIOS for you, here you go:
> 
> p5k-e-1305-xeon.zip 2048k .zip file
> .
> Just flash it using ASUS Ez Flash and you'll be good to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)To answer that question, here are 2 screenshots from comparison of CPU coolers on the polish website, which I always use as a reference when choosing a cooler for someone and I have to say - it's pretty accurate. Those are temperatures under load of tested CPU:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind they've used Ninja 2 for comparison, which is slightly better than V1 (I think), yet even with 2 fans it's still outclassed by Cogage True Spirit with just 1, so it's definitely a better choice. The only problem is, *you will need to additionaly buy ThermalrightBolt-Thru Board Mounting Kit, because the Cogage comes only with the one for LGA1366*, but it should be worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using Pentagram Karakorum, which is between Ninja and Cogage when it comes to cooling performance, but it has pretty uneven contact surface (I lterally lapped the base of heatsing on my knee to get rid of scratches lol). Despite that, it still keeps my [email protected],05GHz at reasonable temperatures under Prime95. Then again, X5460 has much higher TDP (120W vs 80W), so even at lower voltage it will generate more heat. That's why you're better off using Cogage True Spirit, it should keep your Xeon cool


Once again your replies are awesome!









One question though..the link you provided for the adapter actually says it is for 1366 so if that is the one I need also for 755 then I am in luck because that is precisely the one the seller sent attached with the defective 1366 mobo I got from him.

Also, as I made my decision, someone offered me an i5 750, GIGABYTE GA-P55A-UD3 and G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 all 3 shipped for $110 and for that price it really got me thinking again. :/ Not sure if the 750 can match a Xeon X5460 oced to 4.2Ghz or so which is my goal for the Xeon.
What you think?
And thanks a TON for the bios and info again.









PS If my research is correct, does not seem like the i5 is going to be much different from the X5460.


----------



## Wojton

The link I've provided is wrong, thats the adapter provided with your cooler, here is the right one: Thermalright LGA775 Bolt-Thru Kit. It doesn't say it's compatible with Cogage True Spirit because it isn't actual Thermalright cooler, but from what I've read, it works with Cogage just as well and allows to mount it on LGA775 motherboards.

As for the CPU question, the same polish website provides the answer







. Now, I'm gonna post only the part of comparison chart, because it's really big, but if you wanna see the whole comparison in english, click here.
The chart shows the overall performance of overclocked CPU's in games. The results are presented in %, with Phenom II X4 [email protected] used as a reference CPU (which means that it's performance at 4GHz is equal to 100% rating on the chart).



Core2Quad [email protected] has the same performance as the quad-core Xeon's at that clockspeed (101,9%). At 4,4GHz, we're talking about ~110%, which is 17% less than i5-750 and 20% less than i7-920.

Normally, I'd recommend i5/i7 over LGA771 Xeon's, because LGA771/775 is an old platform, but LGA1366 the very next generation that replaced it, so it's days of glory are also gone









Basically, if you're looking for a *long-term upgrade*, save up the money and build a system based on *LGA1150 CPU* (Pentium G3258 is a great CPU to start off with and overclocked, it has the performance comparable to said Xeon's, but it also gives you the ability to swap the CPU with something even faster later on, where as Xeon's are pretty much the end of the road with LGA775 - for anything faster than that, you will have to upgrade the motherboard (and most likely, the memory) aswell.

However, if you're just looking for a performance increase compared to your current CPU (E8500) *at a low cost*, this mod is the way to go


----------



## mario01ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Have you patched proper microcodes (6F7 / 6FB) for your Xeon? I mean E5335 needs different microcodes than 54xx series.
> You would be surprised how fast that is.
> That Pentium you mentioned is actually slower than E5430 2,66GHz and if you don't take into account useless things like AES and focus on floating point calculations than G3258 is much slower.
> If you have 70% of cpu usage during FPS dips than maybe it is GPU. I suggest to check GPU usage. Although ARMA2 / 3 can have some heavy scripting in missions that can cause any cpu to stutter.


Cpu id 06fb and i patched from here http://www.delidded.com/how-to-update-cpu-microcode-in-ami-bios/
No more update bios message but windows dont boot,just black page and blinking cursoar.


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> The link I've provided is wrong, thats the adapter provided with your cooler, here is the right one: Thermalright LGA775 Bolt-Thru Kit. It doesn't say it's compatible with Cogage True Spirit because it isn't actual Thermalright cooler, but from what I've read, it works with Cogage just as well and allows to mount it on LGA775 motherboards.
> 
> As for the CPU question, the same polish website provides the answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now, I'm gonna post only the part of comparison chart, because it's really big, but if you wanna see the whole comparison in english, click here.
> The chart shows the overall performance of overclocked CPU's in games. The results are presented in %, with Phenom II X4 [email protected] used as a reference CPU (which means that it's performance at 4GHz is equal to 100% rating on the chart).
> 
> 
> 
> Core2Quad [email protected] has the same performance as the quad-core Xeon's at that clockspeed (101,9%). At 4,4GHz, we're talking about ~110%, which is 17% less than i5-750 and 20% less than i7-920.
> 
> Normally, I'd recommend i5/i7 over LGA771 Xeon's, because LGA771/775 is an old platform, but LGA1366 the very next generation that replaced it, so it's days of glory are also gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, if you're looking for a *long-term upgrade*, save up the money and build a system based on *LGA1150 CPU* (Pentium G3258 is a great CPU to start off with and overclocked, it has the performance comparable to said Xeon's, but it also gives you the ability to swap the CPU with something even faster later on, where as Xeon's are pretty much the end of the road with LGA775 - for anything faster than that, you will have to upgrade the motherboard (and most likely, the memory) aswell.
> 
> However, if you're just looking for a performance increase compared to your current CPU (E8500) *at a low cost*, this mod is the way to go


Well the seller just offer just got better at just $90 for the same gear I mentioned earlier...at that price it will be hard to pass on and as you said, after Xeon I got nowhere else to go so if the scripts keep increasing in processor requirements, at least with the 1150 I have a few more options. Glad to see someone that is able to analyze things logically without the sometimes weird passion some people have for electronics and pc parts








Once again, thanks a ton!!!!!!!!


----------



## agablex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> G41MTS2_BIOS_771.zip 1645k .zip file
> 
> 
> Updated both F7 and F8D BIOS, everything seems to be fine, but I don't have the motherboard to test them myself, so, needless to say - flash it at your own risk.
> 
> As for motherboard, it should work with FSB1333 Xeon's (E54xx/X54xx family). I don't know about the dual-core one's. E5450 should work fine.


wow tnx man that's dope...well as you can tell the/that/my mobo has dual-bios i've actually done a bad bios flashing on it once and recovered in no time


----------



## cdoublejj

any word on X38 yet? i know 2 users were trying to get it to work with circuit writter pens.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mario01ns*
> 
> Cpu id 06fb and i patched from here http://www.delidded.com/how-to-update-cpu-microcode-in-ami-bios/
> No more update bios message but windows dont boot,just black page and blinking cursoar.


d
It definitely should work on your P5K xxx mobo. I suggest to reset BIOS, load default settings, check SATA mode if it is as you had before BIOS flashing, turn off energy saving options like EIST, C1/C1E, C2/C4, intel Speedstep and so on.
If that fails try reinstalling OS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> any word on X38 yet? i know 2 users were trying to get it to work with circuit writter pens.


Hi, no one reported it working, at least not on this forum. I think it is possible to make them work, but it would require datasheet of LGA771 33xx Xeons (to make pin functionality comparison). Unfortunately that document is nowhere to be found.
So for now you can go with X3xxx Xeons on X38 chipset if you are determined to mod your mobo.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agablex*
> 
> my mobo has dual-bios i've actually done a bad bios flashing on it once and recovered in no time


In that case, you are pretty safe to flash the modified BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95*
> 
> Well the seller just offer just got better at just $90 for the same gear I mentioned earlier...at that price it will be hard to pass


Yeah, for that kind of money, I'd have most likely made the same choice. You can keep the ram for future upgrades, P55A-UD3 is a pretty good overclocking motherboard, i5-750 offers slightly better performance than Xeon's, while also running cooler and consuming less enenergy - and all of that, just for 90 bucks? That's a steal








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95*
> 
> Glad to see someone that is able to analyze things logically without the sometimes weird passion some people have for electronics and pc parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, thanks a ton!!!!!!!!


Anytime my friend, I know exactly what you're talking about, fanboy'ism is quite common nowadays - internet is full of hardware-related advices based on nothing but a guess or straight out lies. I try to base my advices on unbiased comparison's or my own experience to help people out rather than mislead them


----------



## mario01ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mario01ns*
> 
> Cpu id 06fb and i patched from here http://www.delidded.com/how-to-update-cpu-microcode-in-ami-bios/
> No more update bios message but windows dont boot,just black page and blinking cursoar.
> 
> 
> 
> d
> It definitely should work on your P5K xxx mobo. I suggest to reset BIOS, load default settings, check SATA mode if it is as you had before BIOS flashing, turn off energy saving options like EIST, C1/C1E, C2/C4, intel Speedstep and so on.
> If that fails try reinstalling OS.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> any word on X38 yet? i know 2 users were trying to get it to work with circuit writter pens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, no one reported it working, at least not on this forum. I think it is possible to make them work, but it would require datasheet of LGA771 33xx Xeons (to make pin functionality comparison). Unfortunately that document is nowhere to be found.
> So for now you can go with X3xxx Xeons on X38 chipset if you are determined to mod your mobo.
Click to expand...

I reset bios and disable c1 but nothing,i cant boot windows cd whit this cpu,when i back old cpu windows cd boot normaly.Maybe some pictures help


----------



## Wojton

@*mario01ns* To start off with, that CPU Temperature is *WAY too high* (it shouldn't get past 40C in BIOS even with the crappiest cooling). Check your CPU cooler temperature by touch - if its cold, go do BIOS, Hardware monitor, press Enter on CPU temperature and select "Ignored", then try booting your system again. If its warm near the CPU, either it's not installed properly (lack of thermal grease, perhaps?) or there is something wrong with the motherboard - it gives it more volts than it actually reports (very unlikely).

Set ALL of the CPU/Memory parameters *manually*:
CPU multiplier: 6
FSB: 333MHz
FSB to Memory Strap (266 or 333MHz)
Memory frequency/timings: accordingly to factory defaults of your memory
CPU VCore: 1,1V

Also, as gagarin suggested, disable all of the additional CPU features: Vitrualization, SpeedStep, E1ST , not just C1E.


----------



## gagarin77

@mario01ns
Thats very strange I have personally moded one P5K SE EPU with X5460. There was a problem with not booting OS but it was simply solved by switching SATA mode to IDE or it was AHCI (I don't remember). BIOS on this mobo reports temperatures wrong so don't pay attention to them, just disable thermal monitoring.
Oh there was also a problem with 2TB HDD on USB plug - it was reported to me that sometimes it couldn't see the files that were on it. So maybe Asus 0501 BIOS is f...ed in some way. You may want to try patching an older version (it was 03xx before on that guys mobo)

BTW
And as you are at it...
it also may be a problem caused by installing new microcodes when you already had them in original BIOS. I'm talking about microcodes with the same cpu id and platform. For example in photo you sent there is a new 2010 microcode 6F7 with platform 10 and I bet there is an older one there at the top of the list. Make a new BIOS and patch only microcodes with id 6F7 and platforms 04, 40, 44 for your Xeon.


----------



## mario01ns

I think that cpu is broken or somthing like that,i dont have one more pc too chek this but i try flash 5 of 6 diferent rom combination and
manually settings from Wojton post but no luck.I dont now if cpu is not good how bios see cpu,sory i dont have much knowledge.Thank you for your help and time If you have some other advice I'll try


----------



## x11nt4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> d
> It definitely should work on your P5K xxx mobo. I suggest to reset BIOS, load default settings, check SATA mode if it is as you had before BIOS flashing, turn off energy saving options like EIST, C1/C1E, C2/C4, intel Speedstep and so on.
> If that fails try reinstalling OS.
> Hi, no one reported it working, at least not on this forum. I think it is possible to make them work, but it would require datasheet of LGA771 33xx Xeons (to make pin functionality comparison). Unfortunately that document is nowhere to be found.
> So for now you can go with X3xxx Xeons on X38 chipset if you are determined to mod your mobo.


The only success I had was with the X3363 and the ASUS P5E3 PRO X48 chipset. Never got another X38 chipset board to test unfortunately.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> @*mario01ns* To start off with, that CPU Temperature is *WAY too high* (it shouldn't get past 40C in BIOS even with the crappiest cooling). Check your CPU cooler temperature by touch - if its cold, go do BIOS, Hardware monitor, press Enter on CPU temperature and select "Ignored", then try booting your system again. If its warm near the CPU, either it's not installed properly (lack of thermal grease, perhaps?) or there is something wrong with the motherboard - it gives it more volts than it actually reports (very unlikely).
> 
> Set ALL of the CPU/Memory parameters *manually*:
> CPU multiplier: 6
> FSB: 333MHz
> FSB to Memory Strap (266 or 333MHz)
> Memory frequency/timings: accordingly to factory defaults of your memory
> CPU VCore: 1,1V
> 
> Also, as gagarin suggested, disable all of the additional CPU features: Vitrualization, SpeedStep, E1ST , not just C1E.


ACTUALLY if it's cold it might not be conducting heat, ESPECIALLY if it has heat pipes. A friend had that issue and was baffled for a days until he touch the base of the CPU cooler which was actually 99+ C and not room temp/cold like the rest of the cooler.


----------



## Wojton

That is true, that's why I said to touch it near the CPU, which, for most of the aftermarket coolers - would be their base. Assuming that the cooler is mounted properly, if the CPU temperature sensor isn't malfunctioning, it should be at least warm despite that the radiator itself could be cold. Stock Intel cooling doesn't have any heatpipes, so you can tell if the CPU temp reported in BIOS is correct by touching its radiator.


----------



## Haylus

Hello overclockers








This is my first post on this site









I ordered an x5460 for my studio 540, and was wondering if anyone would want me to do any specific benchmarks to my system b4 and after . im going from a c2d e7400 at stock to the x5460.

thx


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haylus*
> 
> Hello overclockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first post on this site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered an x5460 for my studio 540, and was wondering if anyone would want me to do any specific benchmarks to my system b4 and after . im going from a c2d e7400 at stock to the x5460.
> 
> thx


Any contribution is good progress, thanks for joining and contributing


----------



## chris89

Does anyone know if say ur MSI X58 pro boots up no post turns off on its own and boots again all lights normal --- can I recover bios via usb? it worked fine before...

Back to the subject - lga 775 to lga 771 - Im running a G31 ASUS P5KPL-AM and with an X5450 I can only pull 3.2Ghz max stable .... And it says update bios to unleash CPU full power? Anyone know of a modded bios for this board?

Say I use another board ... Does anyone know if the ASUS P5ND2-SLI is any good or Asus Striker Extreme is any good? I want a board that can pull 2500mhz fsb no problem and stable....

The P5KPL-AM EPU wit the X5450 can't quite pull 1600mhz fsb it's like it'll pull 1594 - or 398mhz fsb and get into windows but instantly BSOD under any load. I can only do 3204 / 9 = 356mhz max stable....

I cranked all volts to the max and even pushed the ram to like 1.975v and it didn't help stability at all... Northbridge at 1.45v - What's FSB Termination voltage max 1.3v? Windows reports vcore 1.200v and vid of 1.238v ... I wanna over-volt the vcore so i can push the clock at 3333 like a x5470...


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Back to the subject - lga 775 to lga 771 - Im running a G31 ASUS P5KPL-AM and with an X5450 I can only pull 3.2Ghz max stable .... And it says update bios to unleash CPU full power? Anyone know of a modded bios for this board?
> The P5KPL-AM EPU wit the X5450 can't quite pull 1600mhz fsb it's like it'll pull 1594 - or 398mhz fsb and get into windows but instantly BSOD under any load. I can only do 3204 / 9 = 356mhz max stable....
> 
> I cranked all volts to the max and even pushed the ram to like 1.975v and it didn't help stability at all... Northbridge at 1.45v - What's FSB Termination voltage max 1.3v? Windows reports vcore 1.200v and vid of 1.238v ... I wanna over-volt the vcore so i can push the clock at 3333 like a x5470...


Exactly what did you expect from budget G31 mobo? It is an office computer motherboard, not designed to overclock.
Blue screens may occur because you are using standard BIOS without Xeon microcodes. Instruction how to mod the BIOS is on the first page of this thread.

Quote:


> Say I use another board ... Does anyone know if the ASUS P5ND2-SLI is any good or Asus Striker Extreme is any good?


ASUS P5ND2-SLI - designed for Pentium 4
Asus Striker Extreme - very old nForce 680 sli chipset that was adapted to run quad core cpus but still it's from Pentium D era
Quote:


> I want a board that can pull 2500mhz fsb no problem and stable....


- are you on crack or something







That would be like 625 MHz FSB in BIOS setting and it is impossible unless you are an expert overclocker and plan on using LN2.


----------



## AVATARAT

Hello, I am next new in the club







with Xeon E5440.

So it was easy and it work fine on stock speed.
But if I try to do any clock up (nvm little or high) when I log in windows(XP) or during loading it crash, reset, BSOD, freeze etc. I trying to change voltage on memory, NB, vcore - nothing.
After that I stop all CPU futures (C1, speedstep) it is a bit better I mean I can log in windows acc and to try to start cpu-z but that's all.
I start to looking for vdroop because at stock speed in cpu-z it is on idle v1,296 and on full load with prime it droop to v1,200.
So I think that I can try pencil mode but I wonder can that help ?

CPU: Xeon E5440 @ 2.83 GHz
MB: Asus P5N-E Sli
Memory: 1x 2GB ADATA 800 MHz

(Sorry for my english and if I said something not true it is my first try for real OC I mean different than just changing FSB







)


----------



## agablex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> G41MTS2_BIOS_771.zip 1645k .zip file
> 
> 
> Updated both F7 and F8D BIOS, everything seems to be fine, but I don't have the motherboard to test them myself, so, needless to say - flash it at your own risk.
> 
> As for motherboard, it should work with FSB1333 Xeon's (E54xx/X54xx family). I don't know about the dual-core one's. E5450 should work fine.


i just flashed it and it all went well

now tell me what voltages should i use for a stock Xeon E5450 ? (those are not my settings i just picked that pic off the internet but i have the same mobo/bios so )

i'm not gonna be overclocking it (like if i have a choice with my 333MHZ max fsb mobo) i'll just be using it at stock



Vcore= ?
Cpu Termination= ?
DRAM Voltage=? (my rams are 667MHZ DDR3's my mobo supports 667MHZ but not natively..through OC officially..should be called semi-native perhaps)


----------



## Wojton

For stock frequency, you can leave all of those voltages at Auto, check what CPU Voltage is reported in CPU-Z, anywhere between 1,05-1,2V should be fine. I'm running [email protected],05GHz with only VCore changed from default settings (1,43V), everything else is left on Auto. Only should you encounter any stability issues, some voltage tewaking might be needed.


----------



## AVATARAT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> For stock frequency, you can leave all of those voltages at Auto, check what CPU Voltage is reported in CPU-Z, anywhere between 1,05-1,2V should be fine. I'm running [email protected],05GHz with only VCore changed from default settings (1,43V), everything else is left on Auto. Only should you encounter any stability issues, some voltage tewaking might be needed.


You mean FSB on Auto too and only more voltage ?









Because on Intel site they said VID Voltage Range 0.850V-1.3500V
Isn't it bad for the chip if I put more voltage ?

CPU-Z report me 1.296V idle and 1.200V at full load.


----------



## Wojton

You can leave literally everything on Auto and it should work just fine, the only reason why we change VCore manually is so that the CPU isn't overvolted - on Auto setting, motherboard may give it more volts than it actually requires to ensure it's stable.

Anything between *1,1* and *1,3V* is considered safe for 24/7 usage on 45nm CPU's, such as Xeons, the only difference is that at 1,3V CPU will generate more heat than 1,1V - but it won't damage it in any way.

After making each CPU, Intel does some extensive testing to determine, what voltage is required for absolute stability of the CPU (which is far beyond then what we describe as a "stable" CPU). That voltage is called *VID*-basically it's the factory voltage, which guarantees stability at factory clockspeed. Sure, you can lower the CPU voltage below VID value and it's gonna boot up and operate as usual, but under very, very heavy load it's bound to fail. You can learn more about VID here.

The VID Voltage Range 0.850V-1.350V means, that every single CPU Intel produced has a stock Voltage in that range (but the exact VCore value varies between CPU's, the 2, identical CPU's are very likely to have different VID's),

The easiest way to find out your VID is by CoreTemp. My E5450 has VID of 1,2375V, by setting that voltage in BIOS I'm guaranteed (as long as motherboard isn't faulty) that my CPU will be stable at factory clockspeed of 3,0GHz.

As for FSB, you can manually set it to *333* - it's the default FSB speed for all of the Xeon's E54xx / X54xx family CPU's.


----------



## AVATARAT

Maybe I said something wrong. When I put all on Auto in bios the processor is stable and work fine.

I am trying to overclock it and I fail









Here is everything on auto:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Wojton

Your motherboard has nForce chipset, unfortunatelly I have no experience with those, so I can't help you. From what I can see, it supports FSB up to 1333MHz, perhaps you are already reaching it's limit ?


----------



## AVATARAT

I can set FSB from 533 to 3000


----------



## AVATARAT

Pencil mod, doesn't help. It is same as to put more vcore voltage and the chip just goes hot.
Every time when I change FSB on more than 1333 I cannot boot windows. If I try under that FSB it work fine.


----------



## agablex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> For stock frequency, you can leave all of those voltages at Auto, check what CPU Voltage is reported in CPU-Z, anywhere between 1,05-1,2V should be fine. I'm running [email protected],05GHz with only VCore changed from default settings (1,43V), everything else is left on Auto. Only should you encounter any stability issues, some voltage tewaking might be needed.


auto ?..i don't k know about that..a E5300 on auto reports 1,4V in CPU-Z and 1,168V when i set the CPU Vcore to 1,2V in the bios ...auto is definetly ******ed and doesn't have a clue what it's doing...auto on my mobo always use 1,4V it doesn't give a rat's ass if the CPU is 65W 120W overclocked or underclocked ,"auto" is lazy for 1,4V why set the Vcore to 1,4V by having to scroll all the way down when you can just leave it on auto..like a generic corporate commercial...tired of scrolling down ?..use Auto


----------



## manuuu

Hi, I need an help. I've a ASROCK P5B-DE with a L5420 works fine, now I bought a ASUS p5E3 and it don't boot with L5420 and an X5450, with normal 775 no problem. I've try to update de microcode on bios but same don't post


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manuuu*
> 
> Hi, I need an help. I've a ASROCK P5B-DE with a L5420 works fine, now I bought a ASUS p5E3 and it don't boot with L5420 and an X5450, with normal 775 no problem. I've try to update de microcode on bios but same don't post











It doesn't work because P5E3 has X38 chipset.
Q and X chipset series doesn't work with Xeons 5xxx. Probably this has something to do with those cpus were designed for dual processor servers. However there were confirmations on those chipset working with Xeons 3xxx (workstation \ server with single cpu). So you may try something like X3363 with 771->775 mod, or just go and buy X3360 - native LGA775 Xeon so no mod is needed.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agablex*
> 
> auto ?..i don't k know about that..a E5300 on auto reports 1,4V in CPU-Z and 1,168V when i set the CPU Vcore to 1,2V in the bios ...auto is definetly ******ed and doesn't have a clue what it's doing...auto on my mobo always use 1,4V it doesn't give a rat's ass if the CPU is 65W 120W overclocked or underclocked ,"auto" is lazy for 1,4V why set the Vcore to 1,4V by having to scroll all the way down when you can just leave it on auto..like a generic corporate commercial...tired of scrolling down ?..use Auto


I've never said that you _*should*_ leave it on Auto, I just said that you _*can*_. Leaving VTT, PLL, Northbridge and memory voltage on Auto will result in using factory default settings. As for CPU VCore, 1,4V isn't a dangerous voltage, your CPU will consume slightly more energy and generate more heat with it, but nevertheless, it will run on that voltage just fine 24/7. My point was, *if you know* what voltages should you use for each component and how to set them in BIOS, then of course, you should do that, *but otherwise*, you can leave them on Auto without a worry.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Exactly what did you expect from budget G31 mobo? It is an office computer motherboard, not designed to overclock.
> Blue screens may occur because you are using standard BIOS without Xeon microcodes. Instruction how to mod the BIOS is on the first page of this thread.
> ASUS P5ND2-SLI - designed for Pentium 4
> Asus Striker Extreme - very old nForce 680 sli chipset that was adapted to run quad core cpus but still it's from Pentium D era
> - are you on crack or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be like 625 MHz FSB in BIOS setting and it is impossible unless you are an expert overclocker and plan on using LN2.


lmao yeah this stupid board can't maintain intelburntest stability at stock speeds. The x5450 isn't in it's microcode so I'll need to re-integrate.

Which one of these would contain the x5450 microcode to simplify the process? Since I'm on AMI with MMTOOL. I'm using the ASUS P5KPL-AM EPU 0501.

I wonder if I can just re-integrate the microcode in the 0501 again and use the ASUS BIOS Flash utility which is in the BIOS, I think it's EZ Flash or something. Is that possible or must we use AFUDOS?

One or Both below?

lga771_microcodes.zip 16k .zip file
intelmicrocodelist_v04a.zip 43k .zip file

I was thinking about going with an Intel P45 chipset. I found a ASUS P5Q WS for $69 or offer...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-P5Q-WS-Socket-775-ATX-Workstation-MotherBoard-Intel-P45-/121503504703?pt=Motherboards&hash=item1c4a2c593f


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> lmao yeah this stupid board can't maintain intelburntest stability at stock speeds. The x5450 isn't in it's microcode so I'll need to re-integrate.
> 
> Which one of these would contain the x5450 microcode to simplify the process? Since I'm on AMI with MMTOOL. I'm using the ASUS P5KPL-AM EPU 0501.
> 
> I wonder if I can just re-integrate the microcode in the 0501 again and use the ASUS BIOS Flash utility which is in the BIOS, I think it's EZ Flash or something. Is that possible or must we use AFUDOS?
> 
> One or Both below?
> 
> lga771_microcodes.zip 16k .zip file
> intelmicrocodelist_v04a.zip 43k .zip file
> 
> I was thinking about going with an Intel P45 chipset. I found a ASUS P5Q WS for $69 or offer...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-P5Q-WS-Socket-775-ATX-Workstation-MotherBoard-Intel-P45-/121503504703?pt=Motherboards&hash=item1c4a2c593f


I believe you will need just the 771 file if you are going to use the Xeon processors, the full intel code list is huge and is meant to hunt down other processors not in that 771 list

Broken PCI slot?!?! How the f?!?! I don't think I'd trust the rest of the board if its had enough force to bust a PCI slot on it, myself


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGo'N'Show*
> 
> I believe you will need just the 771 file if you are going to use the Xeon processors, the full intel code list is huge and is meant to hunt down other processors not in that 771 list
> 
> Broken PCI slot?!?! How the f?!?! I don't think I'd trust the rest of the board if its had enough force to bust a PCI slot on it, myself


So say I had a Dell Optiplex gx280 with a 2.8ghz p4 lga775 and i bought the 3.8ghz 571j pentium 4... can i add the micro code to that bios? It posts just says cpu incompatible... I'll try it.

Just successfully updated microcode on P5KPL-AM EPU, no more update bios message. System still will not pass Intelburntest.

It passes once at 37GFlop/s then says "System Unstable". I see cpu at 68C, but the cores are at 55C each on the X5450...

Should crank volts in bios and leave at stock?

Just ran Windows Memory Diagnostic - 2 run - Standard - passed.

Running 1 stick of 2gb ddr2-800 and a stick of 1gb ddr2-800...

Can't pass a stress test but games fine...

I'm using this cooler... I modified the bracket but the bracket is metal and its sitting on the board without anything preventing contact...


----------



## agablex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> I've never said that you _*should*_ leave it on Auto, I just said that you _*can*_. Leaving VTT, PLL, Northbridge and memory voltage on Auto will result in using factory default settings. As for CPU VCore, 1,4V isn't a dangerous voltage, your CPU will consume slightly more energy and generate more heat with it, but nevertheless, it will run on that voltage just fine 24/7. My point was, *if you know* what voltages should you use for each component and how to set them in BIOS, then of course, you should do that, *but otherwise*, you can leave them on Auto without a worry.


i know i did understand you clearly ..did i sound mad or something ?..a little ?...lol..i was just humorously ranting extracting and milking the humor out of that problem...yes of course i think even if i set the Vcore to 1,4V manually CPU-Z would probably report 1,26V or something for the E5450 at stock ..an overclocked E5300 to 3,4GHZ at full load reports the same ..sometimes less...would you even consider a E5300 at 3,4GHZ a 65W CPU anymore ?..if yes then at what clock does it stop being so ? ..my point is that setting the voltage manually even up to 1,4V is more auto than dumbass auto/1,4v .lol poor auto the devil in disguise i mean 1,4V in disguise..i know 1,4V is still safe i just find it funny how auto doesn't actually work (at least on my mobo) that's the bottom line


----------



## bonami2

Anyone tried on a intel extreme dp45sg mobo it a p45 buid be FOXXCON ?

Yea this board can overclock.... He has extreme in the name.... still it crap...


----------



## chris89

I got it stable by turning off q-fan but the fan is loud and annoying.

Stock fan profile is lacking severely and even in "performance" fan mode it still doesn't hop up enough.

Anyone know how to optimize the bios asus q-fan profile?

Thanks


----------



## agablex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Anyone tried on a intel extreme dp45sg mobo it a p45 buid be FOXXCON ?
> 
> Yea this board can overclock.... He has extreme in the name.... still it crap...


FOXXCON and ECS holly fuqing hell if those guys got into the car business their cars would split in half in the middle of road trips ..don't use cyanide or cut your wrist get a FOXXCON or an ECS car and you'll meet your maker faster than you ever thought ...shipped to God


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agablex*
> 
> FOXXCON and ECS holly fuqing hell if those guys got into the car business their cars would split in half in the middle of road trips ..don't use cyanide or cut your wrist get a FOXXCON or an ECS car and you'll meet your maker faster than you ever thought ...shipped to God


. That why my e8400 default at 9.5x multi. Drnk programmer


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agablex*
> 
> i know i did understand you clearly ..did i sound mad or something ?..a little ?...lol..i was just humorously ranting extracting and milking the humor out of that problem...yes of course i think even if i set the Vcore to 1,4V manually CPU-Z would probably report 1,26V or something for the E5450 at stock ..an overclocked E5300 to 3,4GHZ at full load reports the same ..sometimes less...would you even consider a E5300 at 3,4GHZ a 65W CPU anymore ?..if yes then at what clock does it stop being so ? ..my point is that setting the voltage manually even up to 1,4V is more auto than dumbass auto/1,4v .lol poor auto the devil in disguise i mean 1,4V in disguise..i know 1,4V is still safe i just find it funny how auto doesn't actually work (at least on my mobo) that's the bottom line


Ahhh, gotcha, I thought you were mad at me for suggesting the "noob settings" that aren't necessarily the best









As for your question, TDP =/= power consumption. They are corelated, but not linearely. You can easily measure CPU's power consumption, but not the TDP. With increasing VCore, power consumption raises faster than TDP. As an example, my E5450 at factory settings has TDP of 80W. At 4,[email protected],43V it generates MUCH more heat under load, yet, I'm pretty sure that it's TDP is still lower than X5460's 120W-I can tell that by comparing the temperatures of both CPU's under load with the same cooling-X5460 gets hotter than my E5450 at much lower voltage (~1,3V). You can only estimate what is your overclocked CPU's TDP, based on the temperatures comparison with other CPU's. If I'd have to guess, I'd say that with VCore of 1,4V, E5400's TDP shouldn't increase by more than 10W.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I got it stable by turning off q-fan but the fan is loud and annoying.
> 
> Stock fan profile is lacking severely and even in "performance" fan mode it still doesn't hop up enough.
> 
> Anyone know how to optimize the bios asus q-fan profile?
> 
> Thanks


I don't think you can do that without modding the BIOS. But you can bypass Q-Fan by buying a fan controller, or, if you don't want additional costs - use the molex connector to power your CPU Fan - you can literally use a flat screwdriver to push the pins out of fan's connector and then connect the black wire (Ground) and red or yellow wire (12V) to PSU's molex connector as shown below:









Depending on how you connect it, it will run at either 5V (~42% of fan's max speed), 7V (~58% of fan's max speed) or 12V (max speed, you probably don't want that). Here is more on how to do that.

The downside is, the fan will run at the same speed all the time, but at least it won't be as noisy at 7V as with Q-Fan disabled (constant 12V) and a bit more effective than at 5V.


----------



## IgoRRR

My current setup is :

Asus P5Q-E
Xeon X5460 @ 4 GHz
dual chanel 2x2 GB dual channel memory @ 1100 MHZ @ CL5
Ati 7850

Will my pc work better if I put 8 GB of RAM but at lower speed, lets say ~ 900 MHz in single channel mode 4x2 GB @ CL5?

Thank you in advance


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IgoRRR*
> 
> My current setup is :
> 
> Asus P5Q-E
> Xeon X5460 @ 4 GHz
> dual chanel 2x2 GB dual channel memory @ 1100 MHZ @ CL5
> Ati 7850
> 
> Will my pc work better if I put 8 GB of RAM but at lower speed, lets say ~ 900 MHz in single channel mode 4x2 GB @ CL5?
> 
> Thank you in advance


Are you using all 4gb? If so then yes going to 8gb would likely help your system, you will likely find the increase in size outweighs any small speed decrease if you actually required the extra 4gb but I'm sure others will be able to chime in with more experience


----------



## ClintE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IgoRRR*
> 
> My current setup is :
> 
> Asus P5Q-E
> Xeon X5460 @ 4 GHz
> dual chanel 2x2 GB dual channel memory @ 1100 MHZ @ CL5
> Ati 7850
> 
> Will my pc work better if I put 8 GB of RAM but at lower speed, lets say ~ 900 MHz in single channel mode 4x2 GB @ CL5?
> 
> Thank you in advance


I've been running a P5Q-E 24/7 since June (except considerable testing time) experimenting with different memory combinations & speeds. The 16G slower Kingston memory (4x4) with x5470 at 4.0GHz "feels faster" than 8GB of quicker GSkill modules (4x2) and 5470 at 4.5 - 5. Little 2G swap file on the SSD doesn't get hit except for reboots using 16G.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Ahhh, gotcha, I thought you were mad at me for suggesting the "noob settings" that aren't necessarily the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for your question, TDP =/= power consumption. They are corelated, but not linearely. You can easily measure CPU's power consumption, but not the TDP. With increasing VCore, power consumption raises faster than TDP. As an example, my E5450 at factory settings has TDP of 80W. At 4,[email protected],43V it generates MUCH more heat under load, yet, I'm pretty sure that it's TDP is still lower than X5460's 120W-I can tell that by comparing the temperatures of both CPU's under load with the same cooling-X5460 gets hotter than my E5450 at much lower voltage (~1,3V). You can only estimate what is your overclocked CPU's TDP, based on the temperatures comparison with other CPU's. If I'd have to guess, I'd say that with VCore of 1,4V, E5400's TDP shouldn't increase by more than 10W.
> I don't think you can do that without modding the BIOS. But you can bypass Q-Fan by buying a fan controller, or, if you don't want additional costs - use the molex connector to power your CPU Fan - you can literally use a flat screwdriver to push the pins out of fan's connector and then connect the black wire (Ground) and red or yellow wire (12V) to PSU's molex connector as shown below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on how you connect it, it will run at either 5V (~42% of fan's max speed), 7V (~58% of fan's max speed) or 12V (max speed, you probably don't want that). Here is more on how to do that.
> 
> The downside is, the fan will run at the same speed all the time, but at least it won't be as noisy at 7V as with Q-Fan disabled (constant 12V) and a bit more effective than at 5V.


Thanks yeah I can't pull any stability at all on any stress test. At full q-fan it passed 8 runs and failed compared to 2 and the vdroop was MASSIVE on the P5KPL-AM EPU down from 1.200v idle to 1.100v. So I'm losing 100mv or more under load. At 5,950rpm on this delta fan supposedly pulling 38CFM it still hit 60C and failed on inteburntest and cores are 10C cooler/ lower than the CPU temp. I pulled that loud fan and added the fan on the opposite side of the cooler blowing throw which is quiet at 12v and the CPU temp hit 50C and cores at 39C while Inteburntest failed yet again.

I figured this ASUS P5KPL-AM EPU was better than the usual boards I use being IPIBL-LB boards for builds. The IPIBL-LB can handle a X5470 110% stable even on the crapiest coolers that click in (Loosely I might add).

On another note in regards to CPU Microcode. Is it possible to mod and add microcode to any bios of corresponding to MMTOOL? My friends acer v3-551g won't even post to a A10-5750M, but a A10-4600M works fine...

Additional note I have a Dell Precision 690 Motherboard dual-xeon and it's 0F9394 board that states ''Unsupported processor installed''. Can I add the Quad-Core microcode for X5470 support?

As well as Dell GX280 from 2.8Ghz lga775 p4 to 3.8ghz lga775 p4 571J? States ''Unsupported processor installed''.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Thanks yeah I can't pull any stability at all on any stress test. At full q-fan it passed 8 runs and failed compared to 2 and the vdroop was MASSIVE on the P5KPL-AM EPU down from 1.200v idle to 1.100v. So I'm losing 100mv or more under load. At 5,950rpm on this delta fan supposedly pulling 38CFM it still hit 60C and failed on inteburntest and cores are 10C cooler/ lower than the CPU temp. I pulled that loud fan and added the fan on the opposite side of the cooler blowing throw which is quiet at 12v and the CPU temp hit 50C and cores at 39C while Inteburntest failed yet again.


60C is nowhere enough to cause the failure of stability test. My E5450 went through 8 hours of Prime95 and passed, the highest recorded temperature was 82C. Cores temperature lower by 10C than CPU temperature also means nothing, it's normal with Xeon's (this difference is similiar with mine and couple of other people CPU's). So I would blame the instability on that huge VDrop, have you enabled Load Line Calibration in BIOS?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> On another note in regards to CPU Microcode. Is it possible to mod and add microcode to any bios of corresponding to MMTOOL? My friends acer v3-551g won't even post to a A10-5750M, but a A10-4600M works fine...


There is a whole lot of forum threads regarding Acer v3-551G and A10-5750M compability, such as here or here<-You might find page 3 of that thread particularly interesting.
From what I've learned, it is possible to make that CPU compatible with this Acer's motherboard, but not by the methods described in this thread - those are only meant for Intel CPU's. You need to talk to people experienced with BIOS modding that posted in this thread, they should be able to help you with that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Additional note I have a Dell Precision 690 Motherboard dual-xeon and it's 0F9394 board that states ''Unsupported processor installed''. Can I add the Quad-Core microcode for X5470 support?
> 
> As well as Dell GX280 from 2.8Ghz lga775 p4 to 3.8ghz lga775 p4 571J? States ''Unsupported processor installed''.
> Edited by chris89 - Yesterday at 11:59 pm


Microcodes update isn't always a way to make certain CPU's compatible with certain motherboards, in order for E(X) 54xx Xeon's to work, the motherboard needs to have native FSB 1333MHz, aswell as Quad-Core CPU's support. And even then, it's not guaranteed that they are going to work, there have been numerous reports of Xeon's not working on motherboards that meet those criteria even after microcodes update. The best way to find out is to try it.
As for Dell Precision 690, this thread on Dell forum's should give you an answer. As for GX280, again, microcodes update _might_, but don't _have to_ make that Pentium compatible, the microcodes in this thread add only Quad-Core Xeon's support, try updating all of the LGA775/771 CPU's microcodes, as described here and just see for yourself!


----------



## HMBR

anyone here had a situation where the virtulization option on the bios is grayed out with the 771 Xeon!?

the rest seems to be fine, SSE4.1 detected and so on...


----------



## ClintE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HMBR*
> 
> anyone here had a situation where the virtulization option on the bios is grayed out with the 771 Xeon!?
> 
> the rest seems to be fine, SSE4.1 detected and so on...


Power down system, unplug for a minute; on power up the option should be available.


----------



## Xevi

http://valid.canardpc.com/bplaji


----------



## Xevi




----------



## gagarin77

@Xevi It was long time since your last post... but what a comeback









Over 5GHz on X5460, I wonder if it could go any further on your MAXIMUS II FORMULA.


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Dang Xevi is nuts! Love it please post more!


----------



## chris89

Is there any way to improve vdroop and enable virtualization on the ASUS P5KPL-AM EPU?

I'm running tests on it at the moment. Just installed a new cpu cooler on the X5450. It's the Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro.

These are the results. Check out the massive VDROOP and the 12v rail showing as 8.xxxV ...? I also have no Virtualization option.


----------



## Gereti

Allright, havent posted anything in loong time here so, let's repair that one...

Got some months ago HP Compag 7900 atx model from e-waste and tested it then yesterday with positive conclusions, it was working








Maby i grap in one day cheap xeon for it and put it on use


----------



## cdoublejj

is the Q35 comaptible? i have a dell optiplex that would be PERFECT for this mod because the E5450 is only 80 watts. are there any quad core xeons with lower wattage?


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Exactly what did you expect from budget G31 mobo? It is an office computer motherboard, not designed to overclock.
> Blue screens may occur because you are using standard BIOS without Xeon microcodes. Instruction how to mod the BIOS is on the first page of this thread.


I've gotten decent overclocks with G31M-ES2L actually the trick is to overclock PCIe bus because it allows for a higher FSB you can get to about 450-500FSB doing that depending on other components.

On a side note recently got a GA-EP45-DS3L motherboard my brother had laying around for helping him out walking his dog. I haven't bothered to even install it yet though, but it should be a improvement 4 phase rather than 3 phase eventually I'll get around to it, but should make it more stable and efficient since you can adjust voltages more finely in the bios 4 dimm slots is a good bonus too. I'll probably use it to replace my main board.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> is the Q35 comaptible? i have a dell optiplex that would be PERFECT for this mod because the E5450 is only 80 watts. are there any quad core xeons with lower wattage?


There was one guy who was selling some of those hp desctop pc's and he got reported that pc's was able to eat even quadcore xeon's without problem
and that pc what i have support's cpu's up to Q9650









Now i have it Pentium E5200 2.5Ghz x2 cpu, but i was planning to put better in some day


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> There was one guy who was selling some of those hp desctop pc's and he got reported that pc's was able to eat even quadcore xeon's without problem
> and that pc what i have support's cpu's up to Q9650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i have it Pentium E5200 2.5Ghz x2 cpu, but i was planning to put better in some day


I wonder if any one is willing to take a crack at this bios?

http://downloads.dell.com/FOLDER01133147M/1/O755-A22.exe


----------



## chris89

If anyone has the cash just 30 bucks this board should suit nicely for any variant of xeon you wish. That board is the Intel G45 chipset which means X5470 support, 16GB ddr2-800, Throw a GTX 980 and call it a day.









http://www.ebay.com/itm/111263939144?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> If anyone has the cash just 30 bucks this board should suit nicely for any variant of xeon you wish. That board is the Intel G45 chipset which means X5470 support, 16GB ddr2-800, Throw a GTX 980 and call it a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111263939144?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


i'd think without OCed bus it would bottle neck. i think an OC with ddr3 would let a 980 breath better. fairly sure i put that some board in my godparents machine. it's just extra ram and a quad core away from another 7+ years of use. if it's the same board it has acceptable intel gfx pre intel HD that can Handel some basic 3d gaming (lego batman works)


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> i'd think without OCed bus it would bottle neck. i think an OC with ddr3 would let a 980 breath better. fairly sure i put that some board in my godparents machine. it's just extra ram and a quad core away from another 7+ years of use. if it's the same board it has acceptable intel gfx pre intel HD that can Handel some basic 3d gaming (lego batman works)


I just tested a GTX 780 Ti on an IPIBL-LA with a X5450 and at first the cpu hits 100% for like 60 seconds then it like unleashes the power to the gpu, the gpu goes 100% and the cpu goes to 60% continuous. The frame rate was unreal. This is testing on Far Cry 4 347.09 Win7 x64.

These Xeon's are far more powerful than most may seem for frames per second basis when coupled with a bad ass PCIE X16 video card. Funniest thing is my friend bought a FX-8120 and we tested his GTX 670 4gb on BF4 and we actually yielded more frames per second than the FX-8120. Sure the Xeon uses a higher utilization but it gets a hell of a lot done when doing it. Considering the FX-8120 uses 50% utilization in BF4 compared to 80% on the Xeon.

So considering the Intel G33 is far worse than the G45... The G45 will surely perform better.

Thanks


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I just tested a GTX 780 Ti on an IPIBL-LA with a X5450 and at first the cpu hits 100% for like 60 seconds then it like unleashes the power to the gpu, the gpu goes 100% and the cpu goes to 60% continuous. The frame rate was unreal. This is testing on Far Cry 4 347.09 Win7 x64.
> 
> These Xeon's are far more powerful than most may seem for frames per second basis when coupled with a bad ass PCIE X16 video card.
> 
> So considering the Intel G33 is far worse than the G45... The G45 will surely perform better.
> 
> Thanks


Another user tested a 780 with his q9550 and i forget what chipset with ddr2 and had some bottle necking in games nothing cray though maybe like 10%. Maybe i should have gotten a 4gb GTX980 or something.

EDIT: I would advise to thermal epoxy on some heat sinks on to those VRM for more stability.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Another user tested a 780 with his q9550 and i forget what chipset with ddr2 and had some bottle necking in games nothing cray though maybe like 10%. Maybe i should have gotten a 4gb GTX980 or something.


Maybe his config isn't ideal but in my testing we see zero bottle necking.

The craziest damn thing ever is the X5450 I have performs right up there with my X5650 or i7 at 4Ghz in terms of FPS.

It seems the X5450 is a slight bit more snappy in twitch shots than the X5650 and i7 at 4ghz.

That's on a intel G31 ultra weak chipset only 4gb ram. You get 10% more on the G33 and probably another 20% with that DX7500 board G45.

Thanks


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Maybe his config isn't ideal but in my testing we see zero bottle necking.
> 
> The craziest damn thing ever is the X5450 I have performs right up there with my X5650 or i7 at 4Ghz in terms of FPS.
> 
> It seems the X5450 is a slight bit more snappy in twitch shots than the X5650 and i7 at 4ghz.
> 
> That's on a intel G31 ultra weak chipset only 4gb ram. You get 10% more on the G33 and probably another 20% with that DX7500 board G45.
> 
> Thanks


different games, different resolutions and different tests. so that may be why. How does the X38 compare to the chipsets you listed above?


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Picked up two LGA775 IBM units today, haven't fired them up yet but come with P4's in them, just trying to gather some info, anyone know anything about these and especially if we can pop something new in?







I know it won't be a crazy OC machine but I don't need them for that.

IBM M52 8113
Intel® Pentium® 4 2.93GHz to 3.4GHz, Prescott processors
4GB max RAM supported, has 4GB in them both currently but maybe BIOS update will change that?
Looks like 800mhz FSB max?

Mobo part #'s 73P0780 29r9726



EDIT:
Promising







....
http://www.ehow.com/how_7562077_overclock-ibm-thinkcentre.html


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGo'N'Show*
> 
> Picked up two LGA775 IBM units today, haven't fired them up yet but come with P4's in them, just trying to gather some info, anyone know anything about these and especially if we can pop something new in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it won't be a crazy OC machine but I don't need them for that.
> 
> IBM M52 8113
> Intel® Pentium® 4 2.93GHz to 3.4GHz, Prescott processors
> 4GB max RAM supported, has 4GB in them both currently but maybe BIOS update will change that?
> Looks like 800mhz FSB max?
> 
> Mobo part #'s 73P0780 29r9726
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Promising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> http://www.ehow.com/how_7562077_overclock-ibm-thinkcentre.html


It says you could run an X6800 ... Core 2 Extreme X6800(2.93GHz,1066FSB,L2:4MB,revB2)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SL9S5-Intel-Core-2-Extreme-X6800-2-93GHz-4M-1066-Socket-775-/251479523827?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a8d5901f3

OR

Xeon 3070 - Based on Conroe 4MB Cache - 2.67Ghz - Basically same as the Core 2 Duo variant but my Guess is the Xeon is noticeably stronger. It's also dirt cheap.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-3070-core-2-duo-2-66ghz-1066-4M-LGA775-BX80557E6700-Processor-/161471616238?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25987554ee

Here's a good indication of cpu support as for ASUS 945g board http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5LMX/HelpDesk_CPU/

According to Intel's desktop board 945g has only Pentium D 960 support 3.6ghz chip... http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/d945gnt/sb/CS-026630.htm

I did some research and you have the Intel 945g which supports a max suspected tdp of 110w or so and that's only old Pentium D's on 800Mhz FSB.

So your max FSB Support is 1066 and only that of the E6700...

The 945 chipset has never been known to support 4 cores, only 2 cores however but you would have to test it first.

Or stick to a E6700 which is listed on ark.intel http://ark.intel.com/products/27720/Intel-82945G-Memory-Controller#@compatibility

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> different games, different resolutions and different tests. so that may be why. How does the X38 compare to the chipsets you listed above?


Yeah we tested at 1920x1080 basically and it did very well. However as for the baseline I used the same exact video card in both systems on the exact same OS with the exact same drivers and using 3dmark vantage free edition to compare the fps and cpu scores and what not.

Anyway X38 vs G45 ---- X38 is older and hotter running, however it supports dual PCIE X16 slots compared to 1 PCIE X16 for G45.

Both have great cpu support up to Q9650 so that's X5470 support 3.33ghz 12MB cache quad.

The X38 not only runs hotter but also can't handle as much heat as the G45 so it's more likely to crash if temps get out of hand.

The G45 runs cooler and can handle a great deal of heat before crashing.


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> It says you could run an X6800 ... Core 2 Extreme X6800(2.93GHz,1066FSB,L2:4MB,revB2)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SL9S5-Intel-Core-2-Extreme-X6800-2-93GHz-4M-1066-Socket-775-/251479523827?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a8d5901f3
> 
> OR
> 
> Xeon 3070 - Based on Conroe 4MB Cache - 2.67Ghz - Basically same as the Core 2 Duo variant but my Guess is the Xeon is noticeably stronger. It's also dirt cheap.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-3070-core-2-duo-2-66ghz-1066-4M-LGA775-BX80557E6700-Processor-/161471616238?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25987554ee
> 
> Here's a good indication of cpu support as for ASUS 945g board http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5LMX/HelpDesk_CPU/
> 
> According to Intel's desktop board 945g has only Pentium D 960 support 3.6ghz chip... http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/d945gnt/sb/CS-026630.htm
> 
> I did some research and you have the Intel 945g which supports a max suspected tdp of 110w or so and that's only old Pentium D's on 800Mhz FSB.
> 
> So your max FSB Support is 1066 and only that of the E6700...
> 
> The 945 chipset has never been known to support 4 cores, only 2 cores however but you would have to test it first.
> 
> Or stick to a E6700 which is listed on ark.intel http://ark.intel.com/products/27720/Intel-82945G-Memory-Controller#@compatibility


Thanks for the quick response and research! Not really looking to spend C2E money on these units as they were free to start but the Xeon is cheap and I have a local source for some, along with a Q6600 and a few other CPUs lying around, I should be able to find something a little quicker to get it going then look into the 3070 or something along those lines. Having a hard time sourcing BIOS/board info on this, anything you are searching I am not?


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> i'd think without OCed bus it would bottle neck. i think an OC with ddr3 would let a 980 breath better. fairly sure i put that some board in my godparents machine. it's just extra ram and a quad core away from another 7+ years of use. if it's the same board it has acceptable intel gfx pre intel HD that can Handel some basic 3d gaming (lego batman works)


I doubt it would bottleneck nearly as much as you think PCIe 1.0 x16 is barely over the bottleneck point with high end cards.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGo'N'Show*
> 
> Thanks for the quick response and research! Not really looking to spend C2E money on these units as they were free to start but the Xeon is cheap and I have a local source for some, along with a Q6600 and a few other CPUs lying around, I should be able to find something a little quicker to get it going then look into the 3070 or something along those lines. Having a hard time sourcing BIOS/board info on this, anything you are searching I am not?


Do u have any core 2 duos?

Try them because they all may work if 800 or 1066 fsb.

Thanks


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Do u have any core 2 duos?
> 
> Try them because they all may work if 800 or 1066 fsb.
> 
> Thanks


I believe I have one Duo 2.4ghz somewhere, also have this one for sure

Intel Penitum 4 HT 3.2GHZ SL7PW 540J LGA775
http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SL7PW.html

Will fire these up in the morning and see what processor in them to start as well and get some data on the rest of the system, thanks Chris!


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @Xevi It was long time since your last post... but what a comeback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 5GHz on X5460, I wonder if it could go any further on your MAXIMUS II FORMULA.


Hi Gagarin77!

My M2F was bad! 502 Fsb wall









Now with the Biostar tpower i45, 525 fsb wall ( 540fsb x5460 "very bad" with -60º )

The next session with the x5470 good, I hope to 5,45ghz 1.8v


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> is the Q35 comaptible? i have a dell optiplex that would be PERFECT for this mod because the E5450 is only 80 watts. are there any quad core xeons with lower wattage?


Q35 should work, but only with X3xxx series of Xeons
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> i'd think without OCed bus it would bottle neck. i think an OC with ddr3 would let a 980 breath better. fairly sure i put that some board in my godparents machine. it's just extra ram and a quad core away from another 7+ years of use. if it's the same board it has acceptable intel gfx pre intel HD that can Handel some basic 3d gaming (lego batman works)


DDR3 and overclocking on those old chipsets is not a good idea. First it isn't really performing faster than its predecessor, second getting it stable at high frequency is a nightmare (or impossible). Do yourself a favor and buy DDR2 mobo


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> It says you could run an X6800 ... Core 2 Extreme X6800(2.93GHz,1066FSB,L2:4MB,revB2)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SL9S5-Intel-Core-2-Extreme-X6800-2-93GHz-4M-1066-Socket-775-/251479523827?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a8d5901f3
> 
> OR
> 
> Xeon 3070 - Based on Conroe 4MB Cache - 2.67Ghz - Basically same as the Core 2 Duo variant but my Guess is the Xeon is noticeably stronger. It's also dirt cheap.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-3070-core-2-duo-2-66ghz-1066-4M-LGA775-BX80557E6700-Processor-/161471616238?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25987554ee
> 
> Here's a good indication of cpu support as for ASUS 945g board http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5LMX/HelpDesk_CPU/
> 
> According to Intel's desktop board 945g has only Pentium D 960 support 3.6ghz chip... http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/d945gnt/sb/CS-026630.htm
> 
> I did some research and you have the Intel 945g which supports a max suspected tdp of 110w or so and that's only old Pentium D's on 800Mhz FSB.
> 
> So your max FSB Support is 1066 and only that of the E6700...
> 
> The 945 chipset has never been known to support 4 cores, only 2 cores however but you would have to test it first.
> 
> Or stick to a E6700 which is listed on ark.intel http://ark.intel.com/products/27720/Intel-82945G-Memory-Controller#@compatibility
> Yeah we tested at 1920x1080 basically and it did very well. However as for the baseline I used the same exact video card in both systems on the exact same OS with the exact same drivers and using 3dmark vantage free edition to compare the fps and cpu scores and what not.
> 
> Anyway X38 vs G45 ---- X38 is older and hotter running, however it supports dual PCIE X16 slots compared to 1 PCIE X16 for G45.
> 
> Both have great cpu support up to Q9650 so that's X5470 support 3.33ghz 12MB cache quad.
> 
> The X38 not only runs hotter but also can't handle as much heat as the G45 so it's more likely to crash if temps get out of hand.
> 
> The G45 runs cooler and can handle a great deal of heat before crashing.


Is the G41 a watered down a G45?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Q35 should work, but only with X3xxx series of Xeons
> DDR3 and overclocking on those old chipsets is not a good idea. First it isn't really performing faster than its predecessor, second getting it stable at high frequency is a nightmare (or impossible). Do yourself a favor and buy DDR2 mobo


1ghs over stock over 100 hour of stress testing in multiple programs, with okay at best cooling, i'm currently hoping to upgrade cooling.







There is an old 775 club and there was a debate, long story short some benches show 10-15% more performance with ddr3, placing it closer to the i5 first gen. it also does better with tighter timings or rather makes better use of.

So Q35 isn't supported then? aren't the x3xxx already socket 755?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> 1ghs over stock over 100 hour of stress testing in multiple programs, with okay at best cooling, i'm currently hoping to upgrade cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an old 775 club and there was a debate, long story short some benches show 10-15% more performance with ddr3, placing it closer to the i5 first gen. it also does better with tighter timings or rather makes better use of.
> 
> So Q35 isn't supported then? aren't the x3xxx already socket 755?


I have DDR3 mobo and believe me when I'm telling it really isn't performing faster. I've seen results made by Arxontas on his overclocked Q9650 on P5Q DLX and it is in same area as mine. And my timings were already tight. As for overclocking I have RAM that should handle 3000MHz (Samsung HCH9 chips) but getting system stable somewhat above 1800MHz is impossible. Decreasing RAM frequency doesn't make it better at all. Smoger's P5QC walled at 1600MHz and there were numerous report of similar behavior of various LGA775 motherboard with DDR3. At some point I wanted to switch to Gigabyte with its flagship - GA-EP45T-USB3P - in theory it can handle 2200MHz RAM, but after a research it turned out that it also has stability problems. Those boards may achieve claimed by manufacturers values, but it would require a single stick of old high-voltage, high-end 1GB module... and having to live with that amount of RAM is unthinkable nowadays.

One year ago I had Acer Q35AM mobo and it wasn't working with E5450, so 5xxx are out of the question. As for 3xxx some of them are LGA771, like X3363 for example. There is a list of Xeons on wiki.


----------



## Nowhereboy33

P5E3 Premium Wifi AP with current E8500 at 4.2Ghzo on Noctua DH14. I did a small mistake and ordered QX9775 instead of QX9700... So I also ordered the stickers and we will see what's going to or not going to happen...

I also own G41 motherboard, but it is not an option for me(e8500 still rocks in modern games, as for age). Any advice on making it work? The board is very unusual, so few people own it. I know the chipset doesn't give good hopes, but maybe...

Once again, any advices? Is anyone able to do small guide or maybe link it, on how to put the microcodes of processors in BIOS?

Thanks in advance,
007 of aware buying


----------



## AVATARAT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> I've gotten decent overclocks with G31M-ES2L actually the trick is to overclock PCIe bus because it allows for a higher FSB you can get to about 450-500FSB doing that depending on other components.


Nice idea, I will try on my board this trick too - thanks


----------



## AVATARAT

Lol this work I just did more FSB and more PCIe.

http://valid.x86.fr/yq5qzd

Thanks for nice idea @knowom


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Is the G41 a watered down a G45?


G41 uses a tiny bit more power than the G45 and can't handle the heat the G45 can. Maybe intel noticed the G41's were dying and it's successor the G45 uses a little less power and can handle a bit more heat. Only a tiny amount though...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nowhereboy33*
> 
> P5E3 Premium Wifi AP with current E8500 at 4.2Ghzo on Noctua DH14. I did a small mistake and ordered QX9775 instead of QX9700... So I also ordered the stickers and we will see what's going to or not going to happen...
> 
> I also own G41 motherboard, but it is not an option for me(e8500 still rocks in modern games, as for age). Any advice on making it work? The board is very unusual, so few people own it. I know the chipset doesn't give good hopes, but maybe...
> 
> Once again, any advices? Is anyone able to do small guide or maybe link it, on how to put the microcodes of processors in BIOS?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 007 of aware buying


Unless someone else can hop in and add the "Complete LGA775 Microcode .bin" so we have the microcode for every single LGA775 cpu ever made that we can add to our bios that would be great!

Otherwise below is your latest modded bios with the full Xeon Microcode added as well as QX9650 but Intel Ark says QX9770 1600mhz fsb support. So my guess is since this is the latest for your board you will have full support for all CPU(s).

http://www.mediafire.com/download/eer609i03e0a0a1/P5E3-ASUS-Premium-08030-MICROCODE+UPDATE+XEON.rar


----------



## AVATARAT

But is not fully stable


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> I have DDR3 mobo and believe me when I'm telling it really isn't performing faster. I've seen results made by Arxontas on his overclocked Q9650 on P5Q DLX and it is in same area as mine. And my timings were already tight. As for overclocking I have RAM that should handle 3000MHz (Samsung HCH9 chips) but getting system stable somewhat above 1800MHz is impossible. Decreasing RAM frequency doesn't make it better at all. Smoger's P5QC walled at 1600MHz and there were numerous report of similar behavior of various LGA775 motherboard with DDR3. At some point I wanted to switch to Gigabyte with its flagship - GA-EP45T-USB3P - in theory it can handle 2200MHz RAM, but after a research it turned out that it also has stability problems. Those boards may achieve claimed by manufacturers values, but it would require a single stick of old high-voltage, high-end 1GB module... and having to live with that amount of RAM is unthinkable nowadays.
> 
> One year ago I had Acer Q35AM mobo and it wasn't working with E5450, so 5xxx are out of the question. As for 3xxx some of them are LGA771, like X3363 for example. There is a list of Xeons on wiki.


i'm running mine at 1500mhz,m slightly over lcocked. i'm just too retarted to under stand timings with some of the boards it's very few timing options every thing under the sun and you guess which one my mobo has. i als havea 1333 stick holding me back but, it's 4gb, so i WANT to get 2x more 8gb sticks.

I'm also adding fans in my 5.25" bays and just ripped off the the asus logo form the NB and installed a fan there. my H80i just came in the mail too. i think the H80i should improve temps over my Hyper 212+ evo.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nowhereboy33*
> 
> P5E3 Premium Wifi AP with current E8500 at 4.2Ghzo on Noctua DH14. I did a small mistake and ordered QX9775 instead of QX9700... So I also ordered the stickers and we will see what's going to or not going to happen...
> 
> I also own G41 motherboard, but it is not an option for me(e8500 still rocks in modern games, as for age). Any advice on making it work? The board is very unusual, so few people own it. I know the chipset doesn't give good hopes, but maybe...
> 
> Once again, any advices? Is anyone able to do small guide or maybe link it, on how to put the microcodes of processors in BIOS?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 007 of aware buying


nothing!!! i have the cousin to that board the p5e3 deluxe. they are both x48 and x38, your being x48 both have been tried and failed. 2 guys tried REALLY REALLY hard to get it working they did a ton of research and mad scientists stuff, all no go.


----------



## charlottenc

Need microcode help.

Vt-x instruction set on a Gigabyte EP45-UD3P and x5470 cpu

I am able to run and boot with no problem thanks for the great instructions.
I modified the f10 award bios for this board via the instructions on the sticky.

The bios setting has the virtualaztion enabled and I was able to use 64bit virtual machines before the X5470 install.
The x5470 is supposed to be able to virtualize and provide 64bit VM's. I am using virtual Box and have several vm's that are 64 bit which will not run.

Does someone have the microcode that will enable VT-x in the bios?

That is the main reason I was upgrading to run vm.s.







Thanks


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlottenc*
> 
> Need microcode help.
> 
> Vt-x instruction set on a Gigabyte EP45-UD3P and x5470 cpu
> 
> I am able to run and boot with no problem thanks for the great instructions.
> I modified the f10 award bios for this board via the instructions on the sticky.
> 
> The bios setting has the virtualaztion enabled and I was able to use 64bit virtual machines before the X5470 install.
> The x5470 is supposed to be able to virtualize and provide 64bit VM's. I am using virtual Box and have several vm's that are 64 bit which will not run.
> 
> Does someone have the microcode that will enable VT-x in the bios?
> 
> That is the main reason I was upgrading to run vm.s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Well, you failed at patching the BIOS. You can see instructions are missing on your CPU-Z screenshot. Sometimes there is a problem with patching Gigabyte's - Award BIOSes and you have to know a way to fix it. Lets talk on PM.


----------



## cdoublejj

these chips also have VT-d which is hit or miss at best on a lot of mobos, VT-x on the hand is pretty standard. VT-d lets you give VMs a REAL video card or other pci/pcie device.


----------



## besttt

X5470 at 4.250 ghz!!!! above this? one core always fail!!! any help for settings??


----------



## gagarin77

Hi guys. I was doing some research in intel's datasheets today and I stumbled upon some cool things.

First from "Voltage Regulator-Down 11.0: Processor Power Delivery Design Guide"
we have nice graph of power efficiency depending on number of working phases and load current.


second from "Intel® Core™2 Extreme Processor Thermal and Mechanical Design Guidelines"

We have nice guide how to make a thermocouple to measure Tcase. There are too many pictures to post them here.


----------



## SaberShip

@besttt
Very nice! I am using an X5460 and have hit a similar wall at 4.24 - 4.25Ghz as well. One thing I have done is this: once you get to the 4.25Ghz Mark and start to have cores fail, lower the CPU multi by 0.5 and slowly increase the bus speed and check stability until u get back to or around 4.25Ghz then repeat by lowering the multi another 0.5. Keep checking for Ram stability and increase Voltages as nec.

Not terribly exciting but i was able to repeat the above process slightly more than 2 times before my Corsair 800mhz memory couldn't go any higher without failing tests immediately or increasing timings. I made it to 489Mhz bus freq. (1:1 FSBRAM Ratio) before I needed to loosen timings from stock.

Not exactly an answer to your question of how to get higher CPU speeds but in theory it should improve performance a bit!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaberShip*
> 
> @besttt
> Very nice! I am using an X5460 and have hit a similar wall at 4.24 - 4.25Ghz as well. One thing I have done is this: once you get to the 4.25Ghz Mark and start to have cores fail, lower the CPU multi by 0.5 and slowly increase the bus speed and check stability until u get back to or around 4.25Ghz then repeat by lowering the multi another 0.5. Keep checking for Ram stability and increase Voltages as nec.
> 
> Not terribly exciting but i was able to repeat the above process slightly more than 2 times before my Corsair 800mhz memory couldn't go any higher without failing tests immediately or increasing timings. I made it to 489Mhz bus freq. (1:1 FSBRAM Ratio) before I needed to loosen timings from stock.
> 
> Not exactly an answer to your question of how to get higher CPU speeds but in theory it should improve performance a bit!


drop the ram multi and let it come up again and that will give you a little more room. the only problem left then is the pcie slots.


----------



## SaberShip

As far as I can tell 1:1 (2.00D as displayed in my bios) is the lowest ram multi for my mobo, and as for the PCIE slots I have them locked to 100mhz (anything slightly higher doesn't appear to improve any stability).


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaberShip*
> 
> As far as I can tell 1:1 (2.00D as displayed in my bios) is the lowest ram multi for my mobo, and as for the PCIE slots I have them locked to 100mhz (anything slightly higher doesn't appear to improve any stability).


ouch. I'm not so familiar(long time yo know) with 775/771 but eh figured it would have lower multis that could be set. like 10.66, 13.33, 16.00, 18.66 and so on so sorry if i was wrong just trying to help.


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaberShip*
> 
> @besttt
> Very nice! I am using an X5460 and have hit a similar wall at 4.24 - 4.25Ghz as well. One thing I have done is this: once you get to the 4.25Ghz Mark and start to have cores fail, lower the CPU multi by 0.5 and slowly increase the bus speed and check stability until u get back to or around 4.25Ghz then repeat by lowering the multi another 0.5. Keep checking for Ram stability and increase Voltages as nec.
> 
> Not terribly exciting but i was able to repeat the above process slightly more than 2 times before my Corsair 800mhz memory couldn't go any higher without failing tests immediately or increasing timings. I made it to 489Mhz bus freq. (1:1 FSBRAM Ratio) before I needed to loosen timings from stock.
> 
> Not exactly an answer to your question of how to get higher CPU speeds but in theory it should improve performance a bit!


Great info.

What kind of temps are you seeing OC'd and not with your CM212?


----------



## SaberShip

@djthrottleboi
Oh no, thank ya for the suggestion though! No need to appologize.

AllGo'N'Show
Whenever the CPU gets close to 4.25Ghz it requires voltages that drive some of the highest temps during test to 82-84c.







Very near the Tjmax for the 5460...







Vcore from CPU-Z claims right around 1.44v (Load Line Calibration Enabled).

Temps run alot cooler with LLC disabled however i cannot achieve a stable overclock much higher than 4.1Ghz with it off.

I'd love to get a higher overclock than 4.25Ghz, if any one has a suggestion for some settings for me to try just let me know and I will try to get around to it at some point.


----------



## infinity9

Greetings, OCNers. Long-time lurker, first-time poster.

I just wanted to report my success with this mod. Thanks to schlule's post from page 409, I was able to mod my Lenovo ThinkCentre M58p to work with 3000 series Xeons. I went from a Core 2 Duo E8400 to a Xeon X3363.



For any users with similar ThinkCentre systems out there, the process really is as simple as schlule described: simply overwrite any microcode for processors you don't intend to use in the BIOS (specifically, the .usf file) using a hex editor and intelmicrocodelist.exe. For my BIOS, there were two sets of microcode, each with length 1000, that I replaced with the 1067A microcode that had length 2000. Then I flashed it with WinPhlash and things were up and running. With WinPhlash, you'll probably have to go into the advanced settings and allow it to flash a BIOS whose version number is the same, unless you're editing a BIOS that's newer than the one you are currently running.

Also, make sure the adapter is placed properly. I had to adjust mine before my system would boot.

Good luck out there.


----------



## chris89

Here's a quick comparison of the E5405 vs X5450

In terms of gaming frames per second they are within about 0-1fps of each other. You can still get over 100fps with a gtx 460 battlefield 3 with an e5405 @ 2ghz. All ultra at 1920x1080 on a gtx 460 at 900mhz and an e5405 minimum is about 40fps maximum above 70fps. Very playable.

http://www.mediafire.com/view/cyoq9vv62wi3tpt/E5405_CPU_QUEEN.jpg

http://www.mediafire.com/view/e1gzw9qzf3w4ix6/X5450_CPU_QUEEN.jpg

http://www.mediafire.com/view/xxsh4is93fwmfro/E5405_CACHE_MEMORY_BENCHMARK.jpg

http://www.mediafire.com/view/max1pi0j6l2xpvr/X5450_CACHE_MEMORY_BENCHMARK.jpg.jpg


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaberShip*
> 
> @djthrottleboi
> Oh no, thank ya for the suggestion though! No need to appologize.
> 
> AllGo'N'Show
> Whenever the CPU gets close to 4.25Ghz it requires voltages that drive some of the highest temps during test to 82-84c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very near the Tjmax for the 5460...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vcore from CPU-Z claims right around 1.44v (Load Line Calibration Enabled).
> 
> Temps run alot cooler with LLC disabled however i cannot achieve a stable overclock much higher than 4.1Ghz with it off.
> 
> I'd love to get a higher overclock than 4.25Ghz, if any one has a suggestion for some settings for me to try just let me know and I will try to get around to it at some point.


mhmm, 4ghz is probably enough for me, but I wonder if I should look at a better cooler than a 212+?

212Evo for ~$35 - http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX36377
H80i for ~$100 - http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX42590

Thoughts/choices/ideas?
Supplier - http://www.memoryexpress.com/Category/Cooling

Thanks OCN!


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Finally got my other main machine on its X5460. This machine has an Arctic Freezer 7 Pro, temps are showing 50c/42c/44c/45c on the cores, sounds a little high maybe i need to re-apply paste?


----------



## Sliden

> AllGo'N'Show
A Good model :

> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0&_nkw=Thermalright+CPU+Heatsink+ULTRA-120A&_sacat=0


----------



## SaberShip

AllGo'N'Show

The 212 Evo has been a solid cooler for me, it replaced my H60 which had a problem with the pump and occasionally made lots of noise. The Evo runs a little cooler than the H60, not sure about the H80i though...

You may want to double check that TJ Max is set to 85c on real temp (if that is what you are using to check temps).








Otherwise a re-paste could be the answer.


----------



## Xevi

New Gigabyte EP45T-UD3R









533Fsb wall


----------



## gagarin77

@Xevi so you are after something closer to 600 FSB, like guys with the record on Q9650 on HWbot.

I'm really surprised DDR3 mobo can go so high. Mine P5Q3 DLX rig looses stability somewhere over 450FSB (probably because of 4GB RAM module). Can you post some in BIOS settings of your scores?


----------



## emrahcagan

Hi guys









My xeon e5450 came in the day, i upgraded new cpu on my MB. And started my PC next windows is setup cpu and restart all working BUT
(gigabyte ga-p35-ds3p rev 2.1 BIOS f9 last ver.) (old cpu core 2 duo e8200)

*Everything is correct but i have problem, my xeon cpu working only 2 CPUs* not working 4 cpu, all steps r done, mod sticker and socket modding but not worked.

And not L2 2x 6mb, working only 6mb, not 2x

What can i do?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emrahcagan*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My xeon e5450 came in the day, i upgraded new cpu on my MB. And started my PC next windows is setup cpu and restart all working BUT
> (gigabyte ga-p35-ds3p rev 2.1 BIOS f9 last ver.) (old cpu core 2 duo e8200)
> 
> *Everything is correct but i have problem, my xeon cpu working only 2 CPUs* not working 4 cpu, all steps r done, mod sticker and socket modding but not worked.
> 
> And not L2 2x 6mb, working only 6mb, not 2x
> 
> What can i do?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/4180#post_22560238
or reinstall windows
Also you should use modified BIOS with proper Xeon microcodes


----------



## emrahcagan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> this:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/4180#post_22560238
> or reinstall windows
> Also you should use modified BIOS with proper Xeon microcodes


my cpu was C0, i didn't this information learn this time
i will try reinstal windows but not working 4 cpu selection in "msconfig" have only two selection 1 cpu and 2 cpu


i dont know how using microcodes


----------



## emrahcagan

CONGRATILATION !!!

i was reinstalled WINDOWS and im using all cores max performance

thanks my dear friend


----------



## chris89

so what's the word on micrcode update to Phoenix bios? Just open Rom in phoenix bios editor and add microcode to corresponding module? If so what dword or hex asci text should I search to determine the desired module?

I had that issue from above and cpu Id limit in bios caused half cache and half cores.


----------



## djthrottleboi

One of you guys feel lucky?


----------



## emrahcagan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> One of you guys feel lucky?


yea dude im so lucky in the day


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emrahcagan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> One of you guys feel lucky?
> 
> 
> 
> yea dude im so lucky in the day
Click to expand...

so do I it s why I'm having fun and its why i want to make you guys aware that bundle in my sig has a special deal that you may qualify for.


----------



## daverokz

Hi
Having same problem...have you managed to sort it out.. ?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daverokz*
> 
> Hi
> Having same problem...have you managed to sort it out.. ?


You mean only 2 cores working out of 4?

Try uninstalling CPU drivers


































Uninstall each of the available cores, then restart.


----------



## Xevi

New Gigabyte EP45-UD3P









518Fsb wall


----------



## KustaaIII

Hi!
I'm newbie here.
I would like to know is it possible to get Xeon E5420 work on Intel DP35DP mobo.
Or with Asus P5Q or Asus P5QL Pro

I already have two Xeon E5420 processors and mod-stickers on them.
I have tried one in that DP35DP-mobo, doesn't boot. Fans spins only.

Those asus-mobos I don't have but I can get those when I need/want.

Please, tell me what to do!

(and yes. I've been reading about microcode updates and ...)


----------



## Sliden

> Kustaa

> List of LGA 771 & 775 CPUs

I use an ASUS P5Q Pro and ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo, works with X5450 and X5460.


----------



## sina93

hi
i just installed xeon L5408 on my gigabyte ga-p43t-ud3l mobo
i replaced microcodes and managed to install windows 7 and every thing is fine

problem is.now when i want to install windows 8,right after boot some binary codes flashes just 2 sec and pc restarts...and it happens again,last month i searched this thread and find out that my bios doesnt have enough space or something like that,so i have to delete older cpu microcodes from bios,some one posted a site that provided all bios with moded microcodes for all mobos,that was a black themed site,i used that bios and managed to instal win 8
for some erason i had to flash original bios and now i need that bios,and i cant find that website
any can can help me?

thanks


----------



## Sliden

> Sina

For ASUS mobo, in bios disable : execute disable bit
It is not compatible with Windows 8 and Windows 8.1.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*EDIT :*

For Gigabyte : · No Execute Memory Protect > *Test Disable / Enable*

For ASUS : · Execute Disabled Memory Protection

Post > http://ipsite.org/2lm7


----------



## sina93

thanks for the rapid reply,i have gigabyte mobo









im going to install new win 10 preview that microsft released iso today,in setup it says u cant install it because your cpu doesnt support " CompareExchange128" wth is that?
i had win 8.1 installed last month,i really want that website that had moded microcodes


----------



## ClintE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sina93*
> 
> thanks for the rapid reply,i have gigabyte mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im going to install new win 10 preview that microsft released iso today,in setup it says u cant install it because your cpu doesnt support " CompareExchange128" wth is that?
> i had win 8.1 installed last month,i really want that website that had moded microcodes


If you mean all the modded bios's for lots of mb's,

http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/

I didn't get the bios file for my mb there, but i think this one has helped a few forum members


----------



## KustaaIII

> Sliden

I got MSI-mobo, MS-7379 ver.4.0 chipset G31
I put Xeon E5420 in and NO problem, boots and runs nicely. Bios recognises that and Win7 shows 4 cores.
I did holes in processor edges didn't slice the mobo.

Now I know that processor is working and I can try it in those Asus-mobos.


----------



## chris89

Hi I'm wondering if anyone has tested high density modules PC2-6400 on any one Xeon board?

I tested a module that's half-height and it worked fine... Some say it's like 99.9% not going to work and 0.1% working...

What's your thoughts on High Density PC2-6400 modules and LGA771 Xeon?

Thanks


----------



## lewisl1

Hi All,

I am going to be attempting this mod in the coming week on my computer. This is my current motherboard, which I believe is compatible
EVGA 122-CK-NF68-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i Motherboard. I currently have a Core 2 Quad Q9300 installed running at stock. I will be installing a Xeon X5460. I have heard for this to work I need to flash a custom bios, which I have never done before, and reading the tutorials only make me more nervous. Is there an idiot proof guide to how to do this. Also I assume I need to flash the bios before I install the chip.I am also wondering about my overclocking potential with this new chip, as the q9300 is not very overclock friendly. This is the cooling setup and power supply I currently have

EVGA SuperNOVA 750G1 750W ATX12V Modular Power Supply 120-G1-0750-XR
Zalman CNPS9900MAX-B Long Life Bearing CPU Cooler Blue LED

I also have a 2GB GTX 750

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Sliden

> Kustaa
Good news, you're going to have fun now.

> lewisl
EVGA Mobo / Xeon Compatibility


----------



## lewisl1

Thank You. I just hope I don't have to mess with the bios to get it to work.


----------



## Sliden

For Bios Mode : use cbrom195.exe

Work for my on ASUS STRIKER II EXTREME :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







> TXT


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewisl1*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I am going to be attempting this mod in the coming week on my computer. This is my current motherboard, which I believe is compatible
> EVGA 122-CK-NF68-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i Motherboard. I currently have a Core 2 Quad Q9300 installed running at stock. I will be installing a Xeon X5460. I have heard for this to work I need to flash a custom bios, which I have never done before, and reading the tutorials only make me more nervous. Is there an idiot proof guide to how to do this. Also I assume I need to flash the bios before I install the chip.I am also wondering about my overclocking potential with this new chip, as the q9300 is not very overclock friendly. This is the cooling setup and power supply I currently have
> 
> EVGA SuperNOVA 750G1 750W ATX12V Modular Power Supply 120-G1-0750-XR
> Zalman CNPS9900MAX-B Long Life Bearing CPU Cooler Blue LED
> 
> I also have a 2GB GTX 750
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sliden*
> 
> For Bios Mode : use cbrom195.exe
> 
> Work for my on ASUS STRIKER II EXTREME :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> > TXT




I tried adding the microcode as it said in the directions and i get this error....


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewisl1*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I am going to be attempting this mod in the coming week on my computer. This is my current motherboard, which I believe is compatible
> EVGA 122-CK-NF68-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i Motherboard. I currently have a Core 2 Quad Q9300 installed running at stock. I will be installing a Xeon X5460. I have heard for this to work I need to flash a custom bios, which I have never done before, and reading the tutorials only make me more nervous. Is there an idiot proof guide to how to do this. Also I assume I need to flash the bios before I install the chip.I am also wondering about my overclocking potential with this new chip, as the q9300 is not very overclock friendly. This is the cooling setup and power supply I currently have
> 
> EVGA SuperNOVA 750G1 750W ATX12V Modular Power Supply 120-G1-0750-XR
> Zalman CNPS9900MAX-B Long Life Bearing CPU Cooler Blue LED
> 
> I also have a 2GB GTX 750
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide.


Your choice on custom BIOS but I loaded in the factory P33 bios update from EVGA into my 680i and my 680i LT, no custom bios, both work with X5460. Now is there gains/better performance/other issues at hand without custom bios? Not sure, but there was a microcode for the X5460 in the stock P33 bios, so I tried it and it works. Been using the machines with X5460 now for a while, zero issues except me tweaking and always wanting more


----------



## lewisl1

Thanks, I will flash the p33 when I get home tonight.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> 
> 
> I tried adding the microcode as it said in the directions and i get this error....


Not enough free space in the BIOS and it can't copy the file inside. Solution is very simple, delete some old microcodes that you don't need (like for P4) and patch the BIOS. You can check for available space with cbrom.


----------



## HMBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Hi I'm wondering if anyone has tested high density modules PC2-6400 on any one Xeon board?
> 
> I tested a module that's half-height and it worked fine... Some say it's like 99.9% not going to work and 0.1% working...
> 
> What's your thoughts on High Density PC2-6400 modules and LGA771 Xeon?
> 
> Thanks


Xeon is just the CPU, the memory controller is inside the chipset northbridge (unlike current CPUs and AMD CPUs since 2003)

I've seen those cheap "AMD only" high density DDR2 on ebay and aliexpress, they always tell you it's not supposed to work with LGA 775, what motherboard/chipset are you using?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewisl1*
> 
> Thanks, I will flash the p33 when I get home tonight.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGo'N'Show*
> 
> Your choice on custom BIOS but I loaded in the factory P33 bios update from EVGA into my 680i and my 680i LT, no custom bios, both work with X5460. Now is there gains/better performance/other issues at hand without custom bios? Not sure, but there was a microcode for the X5460 in the stock P33 bios, so I tried it and it works. Been using the machines with X5460 now for a while, zero issues except me tweaking and always wanting more


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HMBR*
> 
> Xeon is just the CPU, the memory controller is inside the chipset northbridge (unlike current CPUs and AMD CPUs since 2003)
> 
> I've seen those cheap "AMD only" high density DDR2 on ebay and aliexpress, they always tell you it's not supposed to work with LGA 775, what motherboard/chipset are you using?


Okay cool I thought I'd try and do it for him just to learn how myself. Now I wouldn't know exactly how to delete microcodes specifically?

I'd like to try adding them to a Phoenix bios though and P4 specific micro codes for LGA775 571J I believe 3.8ghz p4 i bought for this dell.

There are a bunch of guys on the biosmods forums wanting me to try to add the microcode to the dell phoenix bios as well.

Very interested in learning how to delete old unused micro code from award bios and adding new microcode to Phoenix Bios.

**** High Density ram*** they are the small profile chips right? They look weird in my opinion. I tested a stick in combo with a low density in the same board and it worked without much fuss.... This is intel G33 chipset...

I bought 8gb pc2-6400 4 x 2gb for $28 so I'm going to give it a shot when it comes in and let you guys know.

I'm going to build a new xeon rig probably E5450 - 80w variant and x2 GTX 460 in SLI on a $50 Dell XPS 630i board.

It's nice knowing the best boards out-of-the-box compatible with xeon's because I've been building and selling these Xeon rigs like hot cakes. Performance is unreal is what everyone told me they are just blown away by even the pure power of a E5405. I had a guy actually go from a new Phenom X4 FX chip to the 2Ghz E5405 and he said his fps and smooth gameplay increased exponentially with the E5405 and 8gb pc2-6400.

For a quick turn around cheap xeon board to build is say E5420 i believe and IPIEL-LA board for $20.

Thanks


----------



## leemk

Hi , thanks for some great info its breathed new life into my aging 775 system.
Could someone take the time to check my cpu-z and tell me if all the correct instructions are in there.
Had to add the microcodes to the F14 bios (suprisingly since i have not touched dos in over 10 years it worked first time) .

Gigabyte P35 DS4 rev 2.0
X5460 SLBBA @3800

http://s1137.photobucket.com/user/leejmk/media/x5460_zps50a2442d.png.html


----------



## chris89

@ leemk

Nice. Can you pull off 4Ghz? I wonder what AIDA64's L1 Cache Copy rate is at 4Ghz? At 3.2Ghz on a X5450 is 400GB/s. My guess is close to 500GB/s or beyond...

I'm buying a Dell XPS 630i board which is very exciting!

Gonna test out the true potential since all I have is a E5405 on hand maybe I'll overclock to 3.2Ghz and throw Two GTX 460's in SLI to test...

Great job on the 5460!


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Nice. Can you pull off 4Ghz? I wonder what AIDA64's L1 Cache Copy rate is at 4Ghz? At 3.2Ghz on a X5450 is 400GB/s. My guess is close to 500GB/s or beyond...


520GB/s at 4.2Ghz


----------



## leemk

Hi , i have had 4180 , 9.5x440 before my 4gb OCZ 6400 platinum starts playing up.
Had a e8400 before this and that would only go to just under 4000 so presume its the memory.
Dont know if its down to using 4x1gb sticks.


----------



## agablex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> G41MTS2_BIOS_771.zip 1645k .zip file
> 
> 
> Updated both F7 and F8D BIOS, everything seems to be fine, but I don't have the motherboard to test them myself, so, needless to say - flash it at your own risk.
> 
> As for motherboard, it should work with FSB1333 Xeon's (E54xx/X54xx family). I don't know about the dual-core one's. E5450 should work fine.


hello...a while back ago u helped me modify and insert Xeon(for the E5450 to be specific) microcodes into a couple of bioses those latest two bioses (the F7 and F8D ) turned out to be a bit whiny and instable so i'd be really glad if you modified the F3 for me found here http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3610#bios and the factory F2 uploaded straight out of my mobo the most stable found here https://www.mediafire.com/?dc0oakks6dgw974

also i've been trying to unhide the sata mode in the bios to then set it to enhanced but the ***** ass modbin keeps corrupting the bios each time i make the change and save it

this:



(it's set on disable by default i want it on normal like in the picture to unhide that option in the bios)


----------



## billkaza

Hello i am trying to prepare a bios for P5QE deluxe Wifi that support X5260 but i think i cant..Is it possible to have any help?

i already have the latest 2105 version and i see at cpuz that cpu is recognized as e5260 but i always taking the message at bios post that i should update bios in order to have full cpu feature or something like this.

P5Q3-ASUS-DELUXE-2105.zip 1187k .zip file


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agablex*
> 
> hello...a while back ago u helped me modify and insert Xeon(for the E5450 to be specific) microcodes into a couple of bioses those latest two bioses (the F7 and F8D ) turned out to be a bit whiny and instable so i'd be really glad if you modified the F3 for me found here http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3610#bios and the factory F2 uploaded straight out of my mobo the most stable found here https://www.mediafire.com/?dc0oakks6dgw974
> 
> also i've been trying to unhide the sata mode in the bios to then set it to enhanced but the ***** ass modbin keeps corrupting the bios each time i make the change and save it
> 
> this:
> 
> 
> 
> (it's set on disable by default i want it on normal like in the picture to unhide that option in the bios)


Here you go:

G41MTS2_F2_F3_XEON.zip 2048k .zip file


I can't help you with SATA Mode issue, no idea what's causing it. All I can think of is clearing up the CMOS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billkaza*
> 
> Hello i am trying to prepare a bios for P5QE deluxe Wifi that support X5260 but i think i cant..Is it possible to have any help?
> 
> i already have the latest 2105 version and i see at cpuz that cpu is recognized as e5260 but i always taking the message at bios post that i should update bios in order to have full cpu feature or something like this.
> 
> P5Q3-ASUS-DELUXE-2105.zip 1187k .zip file


I've added Xeon's microcodes for you, try flashing this BIOS:

p5q3-asus-deluxe-2105_xeon.zip 2048k .zip file

You know that your Xeon is fully recognized by the motherboard, when SSE4.1 and VT-x appear on the list of supported instructions in CPU-Z.


----------



## gagarin77

in need for a better cooling



Validated at 4,7GHz: Link
Another 3rd place on HWbot soon will be mine









Some other screens:
X5450 @ 4500


X5460 @ 4500


X5460 @ 4700


I've received an incredible batch of E0 steppings X5450 and X5460 - any one of them is overclocking more than my motherboard can manage (523/524 FSB wall for POST at 1,4Vcore). Never had a batch that great, normally they were closing at about 500-505 and only two out of 30 E0 Xeons I had last year would go 520+.
If anyone is interested I'm willing to sell. Details on PM.


----------



## jton219

Hi OCN

I'm pretty new to the forum. I just completed the 771-775 conversion yesterday. I have a Gigabyte EP45-UD3P revision 1.6 with a q6600 g0. Current Bios version is FD. Updated to a socket Xeon X5460 e0. Did a lazy oc to 420x9.5 4ghz right off the bat. Voltage is at 1.27 after a little tweaking.

Noticed I was missing some features from the CPU. Speed Step was not working, also seem to be missing SSE4.1. Looks like I need some microcode. I'm somewhat comfortable with hardware stuff, but not software/bios stuff. Was wondering if anyone can help me with creating a microcode flash file. Would prefer to just add the x5460 specific microcode. I wont be trying out a bunch of these chips, I'm kinda one and done on this CPU conversion.

appreciate any help. Thanks.

Jimmy


----------



## chris89

Is Phoenix and Award the same? Can I add microcode with CBROM for phoenix bios? I'll give it a shot I suppose.

@gagarin77

11GB/s is insane dude! on memory performance for this generation chip. 582GB/s on L1 cache copy is also just out-of-this-world man.

Pickup a X5470 and talk out to 600GB/s L1 Cache Copy rate. That's talking into 2015 tech stuff.

I would get a Fujipoly xm pad 17w/ m K to keep the extreme overclocks cool. It's so amazing that it will far surpass any paste and it's permanent (In terms of install once and forget it because it's a perfect connection). Install the pad right on top of the core and clamp it down. It's extremely delicate though and will break apart so be very gentle and apply it to the top of the core. It's NASA aircraft level stuff so it's truly unreal.

It's so delicate that you must line it up perfectly the way you want the first time. If you try and re-align it you will ruin it so just place it and clamp it.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17499/thr-181/Fujipoly_ModRight_Ultra_Extreme_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_Blister_Pack_-_60_x_50_x_05_-_Thermal_Conductivity_170_WmK.html?tl=g8c487s1797
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jton219*
> 
> Hi OCN
> 
> I'm pretty new to the forum. I just completed the 771-775 conversion yesterday. I have a Gigabyte EP45-UD3P revision 1.6 with a q6600 g0. Current Bios version is FD. Updated to a socket Xeon X5460 e0. Did a lazy oc to 420x9.5 4ghz right off the bat. Voltage is at 1.27 after a little tweaking.
> 
> Noticed I was missing some features from the CPU. Speed Step was not working, also seem to be missing SSE4.1. Looks like I need some microcode. I'm somewhat comfortable with hardware stuff, but not software/bios stuff. Was wondering if anyone can help me with creating a microcode flash file. Would prefer to just add the x5460 specific microcode. I wont be trying out a bunch of these chips, I'm kinda one and done on this CPU conversion.
> 
> appreciate any help. Thanks.
> 
> Jimmy


I was actually trying to extract as it said in the directions but I get an error... did I do it wrong?

I tried again I just don't know how to delete p4 microcode because your bios is full.

Someone may tell me how and I can help.

I also need Phoenix bios help on this... Is there a Tool like MMTool for phoenix bios microcode adding? Why can't all bios be awesome like AMI? lol


----------



## jton219

just wanted to comment that OCN seems like a very awesome community. Someone tried to help right away. Thanks a bunch!

I think Phoenix and Award is the same.. Phoenix bought Award in 1998 according to Wikipedia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Award_Software


----------



## chris89

Phoenix microcode delete procedure?


----------



## billkaza

Great Thank you!!


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Is Phoenix and Award the same? Can I add microcode with CBROM for phoenix bios? I'll give it a shot I suppose.
> 
> @gagarin77
> 
> 11GB/s is insane dude! on memory performance for this generation chip. 582GB/s on L1 cache copy is also just out-of-this-world man.
> 
> Pickup a X5470 and talk out to 600GB/s L1 Cache Copy rate. That's talking into 2015 tech stuff.
> 
> I would get a Fujipoly xm pad 17w/ m K to keep the extreme overclocks cool. It's so amazing that it will far surpass any paste and it's permanent (In terms of install once and forget it because it's a perfect connection). Install the pad right on top of the core and clamp it down. It's extremely delicate though and will break apart so be very gentle and apply it to the top of the core. It's NASA aircraft level stuff so it's truly unreal.
> 
> It's so delicate that you must line it up perfectly the way you want the first time. If you try and re-align it you will ruin it so just place it and clamp it.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17499/thr-181/Fujipoly_ModRight_Ultra_Extreme_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_Blister_Pack_-_60_x_50_x_05_-_Thermal_Conductivity_170_WmK.html?tl=g8c487s1797


Cbrom works on Phoenix (in most of the cases). Open it and next to it open genuine Award-Phoenix BIOS, compare the content.

I have X5470 for seven months now, but it gets hot as hell when overclocking. I've got it from 24action - an OCN member from Switzerland in exchange for BIOS-modding on his several boards. You guys may not believe but I'm on stock cooler. It's an aluminum construction without any heat pipes, just a copper base. The contact surface is polished to a mirror, this allowed temps to drop by 8C on my old C2D E4500 @ stock. X5470 waits for it's turn when I will be able to afford a custom loop. I'm planing to build it for few months now, but every time I have the money it turns out that I also have bills to pay







As for that thermal solution I've heard of something similar: Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad. The same guy mentioned earlier removed the IHS on one of his chips and replaced intel's "soldered metal" with the MetalPad. He also used the "Pad" between IHS and the cpu's cooler. Said temperatures dropped by about 14C after the operation. Thats a huge drop, but a lot of risk is involved as the IHS is kind of "soldered" to the cpu's die (intel used liquid metal as thermal interface material). Two other persons here tried delidding and damaged their chips. 24action is a head of IT department in a big company so he has a lot of cool toys and equipment to play with, also skills because he made it work.


----------



## KustaaIII

Hi.

I have my Asus P5Q mobo running with Xeon E5420 2,5 @ 3,2GHz 427x7.5

I got fixed bios with lga 771 microcodes from here http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/


----------



## jton219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Phoenix microcode delete procedure?


OCN,

I was able to update the Microcodes using the instructions from http://www.delidded.com/how-to-update-cpu-microcode-in-award-or-phoenix-bios/









Used Method 1, delete and replace existing microcode with new ones. I only added the 45nm microdoes to this new bios. Saved my old bios using Gigabytes @BIOS tools just in case.

Seems to be working great now. I have SSE4.1, VT-x instructions and Intel speed step works. It goes from 6 - 9.5 multi. Doesn't seem to drop voltage when using the 6 multi though. Oh well. good enough.

Have it at 3.99ghz 420x9.5.

Still runs too hot for my taste but its only during IBT. Without gigabyte load line calibration on,the load volts drop to like 1.2 and runs around 75c. LLC on, voltages stays around 1.28 and temps get to 85c.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Cbrom works on Phoenix (in most of the cases). Open it and next to it open genuine Award-Phoenix BIOS, compare the content.
> 
> I have X5470 for seven months now, but it gets hot as hell when overclocking. I've got it from 24action - an OCN member from Switzerland in exchange for BIOS-modding on his several boards. You guys may not believe but I'm on stock cooler. It's an aluminum construction without any heat pipes, just a copper base. The contact surface is polished to a mirror, this allowed temps to drop by 8C on my old C2D E4500 @ stock. X5470 waits for it's turn when I will be able to afford a custom loop. I'm planing to build it for few months now, but every time I have the money it turns out that I also have bills to pay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for that thermal solution I've heard of something similar: Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad. The same guy mentioned earlier removed the IHS on one of his chips and replaced intel's "soldered metal" with the MetalPad. He also used the "Pad" between IHS and the cpu's cooler. Said temperatures dropped by about 14C after the operation. Thats a huge drop, but a lot of risk is involved as the IHS is kind of "soldered" to the cpu's die (intel used liquid metal as thermal interface material). Two other persons here tried delidding and damaged their chips. 24action is a head of IT department in a big company so he has a lot of cool toys and equipment to play with, also skills because he made it work.


Yeah the Fujipoly is a super safe risk free choice, like what $22 or whatever. You can probably get 4 sized pieces that will cover 4 different applications.

You cut it to the perfect size of the top of your chip and place it on top and crank down your cooler.

In my testing with an Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro - pretty weak on airflow. The X5450 at 4Ghz saw about 60C load across the cores at heavy voltage. That's 30C+ lower than even IC Diamond or anything else said to be better. I honestly feel the Fujipoly xm stuff is as good as it is said to be. Whoever says otherwise doesn't really know what they are talking about.

Just go air cooling seriously. If you can find a Thermalright True Copper it'll blow your skull bro think about it pure 100% copper is in excess of 350W/ m K. If we had a fujipoly made of a synthetic pure copper pad with 350W/ m K (Watts per million Kelvin(Kelvin is energy) we could achieve speeds and temps otherwise not known possible on air. The same applies to Fujipoly xm it is some unreal stuff and with a Thermalright True Copper you will get the very best temps possible. I saw the cooler for $79 and it's gorgeous. However it appears to not be available. Just go with a cooler made of 100% copper no aluminum at all.

The 0.5mm version gives the least amount of resistance and gives best temps. 1mm and 1.5mm give great resistance and run a slight bit hotter so the thinner the better for a very hot cpu, gpu, northbridge, VRM, or Anything that gets hot.


----------



## chris89

I had a question ok so I have this dell gx260 chipset intel 845g.

Said to support max SL6PG which I ordered on the way 3.06ghz 533mhz fsb - 512k cache.

Pentium 4 HT
Northwood (130 nm)

All models support: MMX, SSE, SSE2, Hyper-Threading
Transistors: 55 million
Die size: 131 mm²
Steppings: C1, D1, M0

My question is there are some p4 variants of the mobile variety same socket pinout with CPU ID SL7X5 for 3.33Ghz 533mhz fsb 1mb cache. It's still socket 478 and is a "Desktop Style" chip. Same 533mhz fsb just 1MB cache and higher clocks. As well as 90nm...

Prescott (90 nm)

All models support: MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, IST, Tm2, Hyper-Threading
Steppings: D0, E0

I'm wondering if I can add the microcode for the SL7X5 3.33ghz and SL7NC 3.46ghz and get it to work?

Thanks


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Yeah the Fujipoly is a super safe risk free choice, like what $22 or whatever. You can probably get 4 sized pieces that will cover 4 different applications.
> 
> You cut it to the perfect size of the top of your chip and place it on top and crank down your cooler.
> 
> In my testing with an Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro - pretty weak on airflow. The X5450 at 4Ghz saw about 60C load across the cores at heavy voltage. That's 30C+ lower than even IC Diamond or anything else said to be better. I honestly feel the Fujipoly xm stuff is as good as it is said to be. Whoever says otherwise doesn't really know what they are talking about.
> 
> Just go air cooling seriously. If you can find a Thermalright True Copper it'll blow your skull bro think about it pure 100% copper is in excess of 350W/ m K. If we had a fujipoly made of a synthetic pure copper pad with 350W/ m K (Watts per million Kelvin(Kelvin is energy) we could achieve speeds and temps otherwise not known possible on air. The same applies to Fujipoly xm it is some unreal stuff and with a Thermalright True Copper you will get the very best temps possible. I saw the cooler for $79 and it's gorgeous. However it appears to not be available. Just go with a cooler made of 100% copper no aluminum at all.
> 
> The 0.5mm version gives the least amount of resistance and gives best temps. 1mm and 1.5mm give great resistance and run a slight bit hotter so the thinner the better for a very hot cpu, gpu, northbridge, VRM, or Anything that gets hot.


Well Thermalright True Copper is an old construction and even if it is made entirely from copper it was surpassed long time ago by newer designs that offer better performance. With magnificent thermal conductivity of copper alone it can't dissipate that amount of heat (too small fin surface), and there is also noise factor to consider. My target is to go beyond 5GHz and this just won't do as X5470 gets really really hot when overclocking, much hotter than other Xeons. There are a twin tower constructions now on the market and just so you know I'm watching Thermalright's products since 2002







At some point I even was considering a Silver Arrow or Noctua NH-D14 / NH-D15 as they were offering performance levels on pair with AIO water cooling kits, but those are too big, too heavy and it would look bad in my case (that is if I actually managed to fit one of them inside). As for AIO I was really close to buying the best thing there is - a Swiftech H220. One guy was selling units from display (bought my Corsair PSU from him) at really good prices but when I get to it only two were left and pumps were making noise (they were damaged). He said he will get new shipment next month but after 3 months he never did. Meanwhile I got X5470 and decided to do it the only proper way...and build a custom loop.





































































































































































































I need money for the parts guys! Is there any overclocker interested in taking the first place and WR from Xevi? Those X5460 chips certainly are capable to do it, c'mon guys


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Well Thermalright True Copper is an old construction and even if it is made entirely from copper it was surpassed long time ago by newer designs that offer better performance. With magnificent thermal conductivity of copper alone it can't dissipate that amount of heat (too small fin surface), and there is also noise factor to consider. My target is to go beyond 5GHz and this just won't do as X5470 gets really really hot when overclocking, much hotter than other Xeons. There are a twin tower constructions now on the market and just so you know I'm watching Thermalright's products since 2002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At some point I even was considering a Silver Arrow or Noctua NH-D14 / NH-D15 as they were offering performance levels on pair with AIO water cooling kits, but those are too big, too heavy and it would look bad in my case (that is if I actually managed to fit one of them inside). As for AIO I was really close to buying the best thing there is - a Swiftech H220. One guy was selling units from display (bought my Corsair PSU from him) at really good prices but when I get to it only two were left and pumps were making noise (they were damaged). He said he will get new shipment next month but after 3 months he never did. Meanwhile I got X5470 and decided to do it the only proper way...and build a custom loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need money for the parts guys! Is there any overclocker interested in taking the first place and WR from Xevi? Those X5460 chips certainly are capable to do it, c'mon guys


lol yeah man the surface area does become a major concern beyond 4.2ghz. Yeah and those enormous fat coolers are just too fat lol.

It appears that no matter the cooler other than copper it appears to be difficult to transfer the heat from the chip to the top of the cooler in a hurry.

Basically from thermal imaging I always see that the core/ base of the cooler becomes instantly saturated beyond 4.2Ghz. It's like the heat then take a bit of time to transfer to the tippy top of that same tower cooler.

Basically when stress testing the core's and you see them at xx temperature, the cooler itself at the tippy top should be well within that exact same temperature in xx temperature celsius. If it's isn't well within range of that core temp then it's the interface that's to blame. The Fujipoly pad though will give you peak performance. As far as I know there's isn't one other thermal interface that will outperform the fujipoly xm. I've searched high and low and fujipoly is by far the very best on planet earth as of right now.

There are only a few things that can reduce and improve this is lapping the cooler base and core on a flat pane of glass using just 5 levels of grit of sandpaper. To make sure the surfaces are 100% perfectly flat and exactly symmetrically flat core to base.

I use this stuff called Indigo Xtreme where you have to melt it by heating up the chip with no fan so the Indigo interface melts and bonds.

However Fujipoly pads at 0.5mm will actually far surpass the efficiency of the Indigo Xtreme. It's very expensive from Fujipoly but contact Fujipoly and have them send you a sample of the 0.5mm XM stuff with 17w/m*K conductivity for free.

You'll notice the contact is so perfect that it's crazy we spend years re-checking contact when Fujipoly is a One-Done-Deal. There's like no possibility to have a none-perfect contact.

I'd love to sit down and engineer a heatsink that would just wipe out the competition without being enormous. It requires to be casted as a All-In-One forged copper assembly 110% pure with zero "Couplings" with the fins.

You could have your cooler sent off to a company in Missouri that will actually dip it in multant Copper and basically forged it back to a pure piece. It's expensive maybe $100 just for 1 heatsink but they guarantee 450w/m*K of perfection.

Another thing that may be the most important after the Fujipoly is contact pressure. The pressure needs to be *very high* on the core as well to keep extreme temps stable.

I could talk about this all day but it would be awesome to team up and break some records and build our own company from it.









I actually am getting samples from all the Thermal leaders in the USA to compare them all.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I actually am getting samples from all the Thermal leaders in the USA to compare them all.


You could make a review / comparison tests here on OCN. Some of the TIMs take couple of days to get into best performance so it will be time consuming to measure it all, but you could submit results as updates in long term project. Just take a note of the ambient temperature, so it doesn't affect results.


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need money for the parts guys! Is there any overclocker interested in taking the first place and WR from Xevi? Those X5460 chips certainly are capable to do it, c'mon guys


Crazyyy!

1.- Usa el setFSB (Code Asus P45 is ICS9LPRS918BKL ) www13.plala.or.jp/setfsb/download/ver22/setfsb_2_2_134_98.zip
2.- 440x9.5 system starts, then look up slowly with SetFSB










New Asus Maximus II Formula



























New chips E0: x5460, x5450, E5440, L5430, x5430, x5420, etc...


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I had a question ok so I have this dell gx260 chipset intel 845g.
> 
> Said to support max SL6PG which I ordered on the way 3.06ghz 533mhz fsb - 512k cache.
> 
> Pentium 4 HT
> Northwood (130 nm)
> 
> All models support: MMX, SSE, SSE2, Hyper-Threading
> Transistors: 55 million
> Die size: 131 mm²
> Steppings: C1, D1, M0
> 
> My question is there are some p4 variants of the mobile variety same socket pinout with CPU ID SL7X5 for 3.33Ghz 533mhz fsb 1mb cache. It's still socket 478 and is a "Desktop Style" chip. Same 533mhz fsb just 1MB cache and higher clocks. As well as 90nm...
> 
> Prescott (90 nm)
> 
> All models support: MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, IST, Tm2, Hyper-Threading
> Steppings: D0, E0
> 
> I'm wondering if I can add the microcode for the SL7X5 3.33ghz and SL7NC 3.46ghz and get it to work?
> 
> Thanks


there are two socket 479 (478pins):
Pentium 4 Mobile (90nm / 130nm Northwood /Prescott)
Pentium Mobile (90nm Dothan)

My Dothan


----------



## chris89

@ Xevi

Nice. Got any X5470's laying in that lot? I am anticipating purchasing one. Never had the best cpu of it's class in my hands before.









@ Guy's running too hot

To be perfectly honest the xrm 0.5mm will fix that. Simple as that. There doesn't seem to be a limit with the xrm's capabilities. As long as your lapped to copper on core and cooler base.

@ Phoenix editing

Looking into it now. I need to update about 4 to 5 different BIOS for guys on BIOSMODS and various Dell machines.

Is the Dell XPS 630i ready to rock with any given Xeon, zero updates required?

I hope this high density pc2-6400 8gb kit will work as well.

@ Thermal comparison guys

Yes, will be doing a comparison but I'm 110% sure the xrm will far wipe out the competition.


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> @ Xevi
> 
> Nice. Got any X5470's laying in that lot? I am anticipating purchasing one. Never had the best cpu of it's class in my hands before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have two in my collection


----------



## chris89

@Xevi

Now we just need a T7400 - Dual X5470's pin-modded to 1600mhz fsb - Dual 4Ghz Quad-Cores









I might buy them both from you ---- maybe you can message me?

Going over Delidded's guide. I need to add SL7P2 to a LGA775 P4 system. I just don't know how? Working on others with CBROM right now.

SL7P2 is 0F41h

I need to add it specifically and that's all to the GX280 bios.

cbrom just sits with a blinking cursor on first command --- the dell bios is in a .exe so in cmd i typed say a08_280 /writeromfile - which extracts the rom from the exe.

I really want to master CBROM or know other apps that are known to work with Dell Bios?

Is there a tool like MMTool where we can easily add the microcode to Phoenix Dell Bios among others?



Bios mod question about dell's. I'm working on adding all xeon code to my XPS 630i, Precision 690, and GX280.

XPS 630i needs all Xeon support

http://www.mediafire.com/download/ha4os7fn90njqre/A13_630.rar

The GX280 needs support for SL7P2, as it states incompatible processor detected. 0F41h

http://www.mediafire.com/download/1u5l8cu13d7hd92/A08_280.rar

The Precision 690 Needs all Xeon Support

http://www.mediafire.com/download/0gekzu0m2rmvvuq/A08_690.rar


----------



## lewisl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewisl1*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I am going to be attempting this mod in the coming week on my computer. This is my current motherboard, which I believe is compatible
> EVGA 122-CK-NF68-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i Motherboard. I currently have a Core 2 Quad Q9300 installed running at stock. I will be installing a Xeon X5460. I have heard for this to work I need to flash a custom bios, which I have never done before, and reading the tutorials only make me more nervous. Is there an idiot proof guide to how to do this. Also I assume I need to flash the bios before I install the chip.I am also wondering about my overclocking potential with this new chip, as the q9300 is not very overclock friendly. This is the cooling setup and power supply I currently have
> 
> EVGA SuperNOVA 750G1 750W ATX12V Modular Power Supply 120-G1-0750-XR
> Zalman CNPS9900MAX-B Long Life Bearing CPU Cooler Blue LED
> 
> I also have a 2GB GTX 750
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide.


One more question. Will this work with windows 8.1. Should have asked this in the original post. I've seen that some people seem to have problems with these cpus and win 8


----------



## Xevi

Very Bad M2F







FSBwall 515Fsb


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> Crazyyy!
> 
> 1.- Usa el setFSB (Code Asus P45 is ICS9LPRS918BKL ) www13.plala.or.jp/setfsb/download/ver22/setfsb_2_2_134_98.zip
> 2.- 440x9.5 system starts, then look up slowly with SetFSB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Asus Maximus II Formula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New chips E0: x5460, x5450, E5440, L5430, x5430, x5420, etc...


Now we all know where TPB servers have landed









Judging from the HWBot records I would have made another attempt with EP45-UD3R / UD3P instead of Maximus. Those boards can really fly.
The highest submitted score for Q9650 on maximus II: http://hhtjbuj.hwbot.org/submission/834615_darkgregor_cpu_frequency_core_2_q9650_%283ghz%29_4603_mhz

Thanks for the SET FSB. I used something like this in Socket A days and totally forgotten it existed.








Is there anything that can regulate Voltages on Asus from within OS?

BTW
I'm not going down without a fight



X5470, X5460, X5450 all E0 preselected chips - those I have at my place, more are at my cousin's house


----------



## Georgegty030

Little help please,
My motherboard is asus P5QL - 5 and my new CPU is XEON E5450
what i need to fix boot message "to unleash this cpu full power please perform bios update process"?

1. MMTOOL
2. lga771_microcodes (post #863)
3. My latest BIOS ROM?


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgegty030*
> 
> Little help please,
> My motherboard is asus P5QL - 5 and my new CPU is XEON E5450
> what i need to fix boot message "to unleash this cpu full power please perform bios update process"?
> 
> 1. MMTOOL
> 2. lga771_microcodes (post #863)
> 3. My latest BIOS ROM?


http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgegty030*
> 
> Little help please,
> My motherboard is asus P5QL - 5 and my new CPU is XEON E5450
> what i need to fix boot message "to unleash this cpu full power please perform bios update process"?
> 
> 1. MMTOOL
> 2. lga771_microcodes (post #863)
> 3. My latest BIOS ROM?


Here's your 0610 and 0615 with every single xeon microcode added. Just as an FYI when you get the microcode updated it doesn't perform any faster, just no message.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/nwtd94w0qzlu2v1/ASUS+P5Q+BIOS+FULL+XEON+SUPPORT.rar

Phoenix bios is a nightmare...


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Here's your 0610 and 0615 with every single xeon microcode added. Just as an FYI when you get the microcode updated it doesn't perform any faster, just no message.


And no random BSODs at top of that









I've looked into that Phoenix BIOS you mentioned, but no hope at least I can't crack it. intelmicrocodelist.exe can't find the microcodes inside - that means even looking at hex manually you wont be able to find them. PhoenixTool just spew a bunch of files and neither of them seams to be cpu microcode module.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> And no random BSODs at top of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked into that Phoenix BIOS you mentioned, but no hope at least I can't crack it. intelmicrocodelist.exe can't find the microcodes inside - that means even looking at hex manually you wont be able to find them. PhoenixTool just spew a bunch of files and neither of them seams to be cpu microcode module.


Yeah the random BSOD's will still occur just stick with stock clocks. I found out that on the back of my ASUS board there was a tiny mark across the connection on the PCB from Memory to CPU.

Overclocking causes major issues on an otherwise overclockable board.

I wasn't even able to pass Intelburntest at stock clocks and underclocked.

To fix the BSOD's you will need a new board. Otherwise at stock and stay away from Stress Test apps and it's fast and stable. I ended up selling the rig. Built a way better one with the money, or two should I say.

----Basically no guide is thorough enough for my understanding because I want to master it. I simply need to be taught how to simply delete/add microcode maybe even 1 single CPUID and re-compile and flash it, done.
----I'm only interested in adding unsupported microcode to Dell/ Phoenix systems with just the one CPUID (0F41h) this should take about 60 seconds right? Can anyone help me add it?


----------



## Georgegty030

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/


Thanks !
There are two ROMS, 0610 and 0615, how can i use them?


----------



## Georgegty030

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgegty030*
> 
> Thanks !
> There are two ROMS, 0610 and 0615, how can i use them?


Sorry, replay to chris89


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Yeah the random BSOD's will still occur just stick with stock clocks. I found out that on the back of my ASUS board there was a tiny mark across the connection on the PCB from Memory to CPU.
> 
> Overclocking causes major issues on an otherwise overclockable board.
> 
> I wasn't even able to pass Intelburntest at stock clocks and underclocked.
> 
> To fix the BSOD's you will need a new board. Otherwise at stock and stay away from Stress Test apps and it's fast and stable. I ended up selling the rig. Built a way better one with the money, or two should I say.
> 
> ----Basically no guide is thorough enough for my understanding because I want to master it. I simply need to be taught how to simply delete/add microcode maybe even 1 single CPUID and re-compile and flash it, done.
> ----I'm only interested in adding unsupported microcode to Dell/ Phoenix systems with just the one CPUID (0F41h) this should take about 60 seconds right? Can anyone help me add it?


naahh I was talking about BSOD on various (Asus boards mostly) that were having random BSOD problem before microcode patching and flashing new BIOS fixed the issue. Reports go back over a year.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> naahh I was talking about BSOD on various (Asus boards mostly) that were having random BSOD problem before microcode patching and flashing new BIOS fixed the issue. Reports go back over a year.


Oh that's awesome. I had BSOD's before and after on just one Asus board. Minus stress testing was totally stable in game at continuous high load. Intelburntest raped it.

Glad it resolved those dang BSOD's lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgegty030*
> 
> Sorry, replay to chris89


Pop on your fat32 flash drive in the root. Go into bios to the far right panel or where ever ASUS EZ Flash is and flash which one you like.


----------



## Georgegty030

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Oh that's awesome. I had BSOD's before and after on just one Asus board. Minus stress testing was totally stable in game at continuous high load. Intelburntest raped it.
> 
> Glad it resolved those dang BSOD's lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop on your fat32 flash drive in the root. Go into bios to the far right panel or where ever ASUS EZ Flash is and flash which one you like.


I tried with both but....
"ROM ID in the file is incompatible with existing BIOS !"


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgegty030*
> 
> I tried with both but....
> "ROM ID in the file is incompatible with existing BIOS !"


On the first page of your bios what is your current version?

What's the exact full model of your board?

Thanks


----------



## Georgegty030

BIOS is latest one version 1104

Motherboard ASUS P5QL - E


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgegty030*
> 
> BIOS is katest one version 1104
> 
> Motherboard ASUS P5QL - E


Here is the complete support of basically all chips minus P4's.

It appears the AMI bios can hold way more CPUID microcode than Phoenix. Mostly all ASUS boards are AMI bios. That's why phoenix is older and smaller so compatibility issues are very common. I wish since it has been around so long we would have a utility based on a GUI like MMTool to simplify the headache.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/4q619k8e2gvb393/ASUS+P5QL-E+BIOS+FULL+XEON+SUPPORT.rar


----------



## Georgegty030

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Here is the complete support of basically all chips minus P4's.
> 
> It appears the AMI bios can hold way more CPUID microcode than Phoenix. Mostly all ASUS boards are AMI bios. That's why phoenix is older and smaller so compatibility issues are very common. I wish since it has been around so long we would have a utility based on a GUI like MMTool to simplify the headache.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/4q619k8e2gvb393/ASUS+P5QL-E+BIOS+FULL+XEON+SUPPORT.rar


YES !
Works perfectly !
Thank you very much for this mod.


----------



## AuronIII

Hello! I have a P5Q motherboard and I downloaded the microcodes from http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/?MywebPageId=2015301422590173164#asus

But how I can install it?

I use EZ flash or MMTool?

And, what's the difference between these microcodes that I have downloaded and the other ones (http://www.overclock.net/attachments/19164 ) ?


----------



## CaptainRambo

First post ever!

Currently have a Q6600 from ages ago, finding it a bit outdated nowadays. My Mobo died recently, instead of spending $ on new gear, I intend to replace my mobo with another 775 one.

And now I stumble across this mod, it seems appealing. I've overclocked on similar gen mobos, but I've never done any modding like this before. BIOS mod also sounds a little confusing.

If I am going to do this then I'll probably go for the x5460/x5450 with e0 stepping. I had thoughts about purchasing an Athlon 860k but I can't find them in Australia.

Since I'm from Australia so what's the best option for purchasing these CPU's? Should I take the plunge?


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Here's a deal on a sick board and a decent backup card:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gigabyte-Motherboard-Ultra-Durable-with-a-Geforce-GTX-285-Graphics-Card-/121556513529?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4d5532f9


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> Very Bad M2F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FSBwall 515Fsb


M2F


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainRambo*
> 
> First post ever!
> 
> Currently have a Q6600 from ages ago, finding it a bit outdated nowadays. My Mobo died recently, instead of spending $ on new gear, I intend to replace my mobo with another 775 one.
> 
> And now I stumble across this mod, it seems appealing. I've overclocked on similar gen mobos, but I've never done any modding like this before. BIOS mod also sounds a little confusing.
> 
> If I am going to do this then I'll probably go for the x5460/x5450 with e0 stepping. I had thoughts about purchasing an Athlon 860k but I can't find them in Australia.
> 
> Since I'm from Australia so what's the best option for purchasing these CPU's? Should I take the plunge?


welcome to ocn friend. learn and share what you learn as it helps us grow and we love to have new users.


----------



## adamdbz

I have the GA-G31M-ES2L (rev. 2.x) in my brothers rig.

can i put a 771 cpu in it?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewisl1*
> 
> One more question. Will this work with windows 8.1. Should have asked this in the original post. I've seen that some people seem to have problems with these cpus and win 8


Hard to tell. Win8 will work only if you patch your BIOS with Xeon microcodes, otherwise it will determine the processor is incompatibile to run / install the system. The thing is your EVGA BIOS has one old Xeon microcode, so it may work or it may not depending if your cpu stepping and that microcode are matching. PM me if you want this BIOS patched properly with the newest microcodes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamdbz*
> 
> I have the GA-G31M-ES2L (rev. 2.x) in my brothers rig.
> 
> can i put a 771 cpu in it?


Have you asked your brother










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yes, it should work, there were some confirmations on this motherboard. My advise is that you should stick to FSB 1333 Xeon models


----------



## adamdbz

Thank you ill see what i can do . right know he has an e5400 @ 4ghz on stock 65nm fan never gets to 70C

its enough for him..
i have my trusty old i5 2400 that keeps me happy..

Edit: ya i looked at the prices... i'm getting him a xenon the question is which one?


----------



## lewisl1

This is turning out to be quite the project. I have all the parts I need, but little things keep popping up. Turns out my blu ray drive doesn't burn dvd's(someone else built this computer, so I just assumed it did) so I had to grab a dvd burner from my old computer. The arrangement of my cpu fan ,means I will most likely have to take the motherboard completely out of the the pc to remove it. Lastly, I just realize we don't have any thermal compound in the house either.


----------



## Nowhereboy33

P5E3 Premium wifi/ap modified bios for you guys. Just making few tracks of it, so it does not get lost.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1538727/p5e3-premium-wifi-ap-bios-with-xeon-microcodes-intel-ich9r-tested


----------



## lewisl1

What are some good tools to post before and after numbers with?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nowhereboy33*
> 
> P5E3 Premium wifi/ap modified bios for you guys. Just making few tracks of it, so it does not get lost.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1538727/p5e3-premium-wifi-ap-bios-with-xeon-microcodes-intel-ich9r-tested


WAIT WHAT!!!!!?????? Do we have X48 working?


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> WAIT WHAT!!!!!?????? Do we have X48 working?


now that's awesome


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Cbrom works on Phoenix (in most of the cases). Open it and next to it open genuine Award-Phoenix BIOS, compare the content.
> 
> I have X5470 for seven months now, but it gets hot as hell when overclocking. I've got it from 24action - an OCN member from Switzerland in exchange for BIOS-modding on his several boards. You guys may not believe but I'm on stock cooler. It's an aluminum construction without any heat pipes, just a copper base. The contact surface is polished to a mirror, this allowed temps to drop by 8C on my old C2D E4500 @ stock. X5470 waits for it's turn when I will be able to afford a custom loop. I'm planing to build it for few months now, but every time I have the money it turns out that I also have bills to pay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for that thermal solution I've heard of something similar: Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad. The same guy mentioned earlier removed the IHS on one of his chips and replaced intel's "soldered metal" with the MetalPad. He also used the "Pad" between IHS and the cpu's cooler. Said temperatures dropped by about 14C after the operation. Thats a huge drop, but a lot of risk is involved as the IHS is kind of "soldered" to the cpu's die (intel used liquid metal as thermal interface material). Two other persons here tried delidding and damaged their chips. 24action is a head of IT department in a big company so he has a lot of cool toys and equipment to play with, also skills because he made it work.


I don't think you can do that with LGA 771 Xeons. If the Xeons are like Core 2 Quads then the IHS is soldered on.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> I don't think you can do that with LGA 771 Xeons. If the Xeons are like Core 2 Quads then the IHS is soldered on.


And how do you think they put them together at factory? It is possible to desolder without damaging the die. According to intel specs you shouldn't go over 153-155C* with those chips, I'm not sure if it is the melting point of the "soldering solution" they used or something else, but those numbers are very suspicious.

*those temperatures were in intel's guide on how to cut a grove in IHS and solder a thermocouple to measure Tcase on Core 2 processors.

Anyway you can ask that guy yourself to clarify things, although I didn't seen him here for longer time now.

BTW
What is the chipset version in your EP45-UD3P rev 1.0?


----------



## Majestic12

I succesfully installed and overclocked the X5460 from 3,16 to 3,8Ghz (FSB 400Mhz) using the stock voltage. I have two questions regarding my motherboard (Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3LR). Firstly, is it normal that after this mod one setting in BIOS (C4/C4E State Support) dissapeared? I had Pentium E6300 CPU before. The rest (C1 and C2) are there. Secondly, before installing the new CPU I noticed that the end of the BSEL2 pin on the socket isn't there. I thought I've bricked my MB but everything works. I read that this pin controls default FSB so as I understand if I set my FSB manually this pin is not important?


----------



## yolukas1

Hey guys!!

I can buy asus commando for 30 $









and

xeon 5430/5440/540/5460/5470

Will it be compatible?

Is it worth? Which cpu should i get?

Which DDR should i get?

Please reply im new to intel because im an AMD enthusiast and i want to switch to intel finally!


----------



## DeadSkull

Can't tell if I am getting crappy Xeon x5470s or this Gigabyte EP45-UD3P rev 1.1 is a bad overclocker. Can't seem to find a x5470 that's 100% stable at 4.5Ghz under 1.4V vcore.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yolukas1*
> 
> Hey guys!!
> 
> I can buy asus commando for 30 $
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> xeon 5430/5440/540/5460/5470
> 
> Will it be compatible?
> 
> Is it worth? Which cpu should i get?
> 
> Which DDR should i get?
> 
> Please reply im new to intel because im an AMD enthusiast and i want to switch to intel finally!


Mobo has old chipset from Pentium4 era, that means those Xeons you mentioned earlier should work (there was a confirmation with E5450), but if you plan to OC it will be limited. You should buy the cpu with your price range, performance scales nearly linear with frequency. You can check what to expect on passmark website.


----------



## yolukas1

Aha so it have old chipset.

But i saw in the web that they even mentioned to run a 500 FSB with this mobo and it is a superb overclocker.

So am i wrong, i don't get it than ...

I am new to itel so i am newbie i've spent 2 days on looking for some good moo for my new setup and i have NO CLUE what to get.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yolukas1*
> 
> Aha so it have old chipset.
> 
> But i saw in the web that they even mentioned to run a 500 FSB with this mobo and it is a superb overclocker.
> 
> So am i wrong, i don't get it than ...
> 
> I am new to itel so i am newbie i've spent 2 days on looking for some good moo for my new setup and i have NO CLUE what to get.


It may do 500FSB but a single core cpu and a quad are two different things.
Buy some gigabyte on P35 chipset (or more expensive P45), or just skip it and buy a whole platform on newer socket. Sometimes there are a good deals on whole systems on ebay.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> And how do you think they put them together at factory? It is possible to desolder without damaging the die. According to intel specs you shouldn't go over 153-155C* with those chips, I'm not sure if it is the melting point of the "soldering solution" they used or something else, but those numbers are very suspicious.
> 
> *those temperatures were in intel's guide on how to cut a grove in IHS and solder a thermocouple to measure Tcase on Core 2 processors.
> 
> Anyway you can ask that guy yourself to clarify things, although I didn't seen him here for longer time now.
> 
> BTW
> What is the chipset version in your EP45-UD3P rev 1.0?


Ok, I stand corrected, so it is possible. I remember someone from XS trying it with a QX chip which he destroyed in the process of delidding.

I am running a rev 1.1 right now, the 1.0 is long retired after one of the cpu socket pins snapped. Bios version is F11D with Xeon microcodes.

Chipset version is P45/P43/G45/G43 Rev. A3 according to CPU-Z


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Chipset version or bios version?
> 
> I am running a rev 1.1 right now, the 1.0 is long retired after one of the cpu socket pins snapped. Bios version is F11D with Xeon microcodes.


I'm interested in chipset version... it should be something like A2 or A3, can you check in cpu-z?
Do you remember what it was in 1.0?


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> I'm interested in chipset version... it should be something like A2 or A3, can you check in cpu-z?
> Do you remember what it was in 1.0?


Should have been same thing as rev 1.1, A3.

I need to update my sig again, lol. Nothing is the same.


----------



## lewisl1

This did not go well for me. Installed the cpu, put everything back together and pc won't turn on. I have already taken it apart and reassembled it three times and still nothing


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewisl1*
> 
> This did not go well for me. Installed the cpu, put everything back together and pc won't turn on. I have already taken it apart and reassembled it three times and still nothing


Have you tried with your old cpu?
Does it at least spin the fans, light the diodes or something?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> now that's awesome


Only if it's true.


----------



## TheProfiteer

does sse4.1 support only enable when the microcodes are added to all boards? is there any benifit to adding microcodes if the system is already functional?


----------



## lewisl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Have you tried with your old cpu?
> Does it at least spin the fans, light
> 
> I put the old cpu back in and still nothing. Then I removed the cpu fan, and now everything spins and powers on, but no video


----------



## lewisl1

Second update, the pc is now working with the old cpu, now to figure out the why the xeon won't work


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewisl1*
> 
> Second update, the pc is now working with the old cpu, now to figure out the why the xeon won't work


check and double check the sticker, took me a few tries to place it right


----------



## lewisl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> check and double check the sticker, took me a few tries to place it right


This is what it looks like now


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewisl1*
> 
> This is what it looks like now


Looks like it needs to be moved down one row over closer to the edge its hard to tell. Also try updating microcodes, i just did mine for the very first time and it was easy

Edit, actually placement looks good, maybe try to align it so the holes match the pins.

When i first did this i couldnt get it workin, it was very frustrating.


----------



## Nowhereboy33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> WAIT WHAT!!!!!?????? Do we have X48 working?


No, no. I do only own QX9775 and it is not working. I really lack any other CPU to test. I have two stickers left, so if anyone have spare lga771 CPU we can arrange it somehow. I am willing to test and do further modification of bios.


----------



## lewisl1

I tried to flash the bios again and it messed up. It says bios romantic checksum error. Help


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewisl1*
> 
> I tried to flash the bios again and it messed up. It says bios romantic checksum error. Help


what board is that again?


----------



## lewisl1

Evga nforce 680 sli. I've already tried to pull the cmos battery, cmos jumper reset, and nothing.


----------



## cdoublejj

any one know which one is the northbridge temp?



if yes, what do they normally run at? i added some fans in hopes it would help drop temps


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewisl1*
> 
> Evga nforce 680 sli. I've already tried to pull the cmos battery, cmos jumper reset, and nothing.


that 680i should work, Plenty of people got it working. Just keep fiddling with It. Return that xeon as defective, try it with another one, or try another sticker.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> any one know which one is the northbridge temp?
> 
> 
> 
> if yes, what do they normally run at? i added some fans in hopes it would help drop temps


I think its CPUIN1


----------



## lewisl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> that 680i should work, Plenty of people got it working. Just keep fiddling with It. Return that xeon as defective, try it with another one, or try another sticker.


I will, now the issue is the bios. I put chip back in, booted up, and tried to flash the p33 bios for my mother board. I go to the bathroom, come back and the computer screen is blank and the pc has shutoff. Now when I turn it on, it boots to an error screen. Bios checksum error


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Where did you download P33 from? I have a copy I have used on two 680i boards now if you want to use that?


----------



## lewisl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGo'N'Show*
> 
> Where did you download P33 from? I have a copy I have used on two 680i boards now if you want to use that?


From evga. Thanks for the offer, but I can't get past the error screen, I think I'm completely screwed. From what I understand the bios was corrupted somehow


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

PM'd fresh upload link for you


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Quote:


> all I did, was remove the bios chip and battery for a hour.
> put it back together, and it worked.


Never give up, too many quitters today









Did you try from floppy or from windows? always go from floppy too the windows program has been known to be buggy. I think I had to remove the "_" from the file you downloaded from me as well, I can check tomorrow when I am back at the floppy again


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewisl1*
> 
> From evga. Thanks for the offer, but I can't get past the error screen, I think I'm completely screwed. From what I understand the bios was corrupted somehow


did you try using the jumper to reset the bios?

here is a read http://forums.evga.com/680i-lt-cmos-checksum-error-Help-m551683.aspx

looks like the jumper needs to be there for it work, make sure you havent lost it.

also, a bios checksum error from how I remember just needs any key pressed for it to keep posting.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewisl1*
> 
> I will, now the issue is the bios. I put chip back in, booted up, and tried to flash the p33 bios for my mother board. I go to the bathroom, come back and the computer screen is blank and the pc has shutoff. Now when I turn it on, it boots to an error screen. Bios checksum error


This happened because you ignored error codes the board was giving on its LCD and flashed BIOS. Obviously something wasn't right when it couldn't POST several times.

It is possible to recover the BIOS. Read these instructions:
http://www.biosflash.com/e/bios-update-error.htm
https://www.bios-mods.com/bios-recovery/award-bios-recovery/
http://www.motherboards.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=76346
http://www.birdjanitor.com/bootblock.html

or just google "Award bios recovery"
Note that some of them are old or may not apply to your motherboard. You may need to make a boot cd, or boot floppy, or boot usb depending on what is working with recovery system on your mobo.
POST codes are explained in your motherboard's manual

BTW your Xeon didn't worked because you did a sloppy job
1. Your adapter is slightly off and should be moved a bit to the right (it is in correct columns just a bit off place)
2. A number of cpu's contacts is covered in thermal paste and probably socket's pins are covered as well. Clean the cpu with 95% pure alcohol and clean cloth. Inspect the socket's pins with magnifying glass and if needed *very gently* clean them with a small brush or an unused soft toothbrush soaked in small amount of pure alcohol. You should slowly / gently move the brush the same way as pins are oriented. Than live it to dry for 15min.
3. Possibly you didn't cut the plastic bars straight to the bottom and thy are preventing Xeon to get into the socket correctly.
4. Possibly there are some plastic debris in the socket that you didn't removed after cutting off the bars.


----------



## lewisl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> This happened because you ignored error codes the board was giving on its LCD and flashed BIOS. Obviously something wasn't right when it couldn't POST several times.
> 
> It is possible to recover the BIOS. Read these instructions:
> http://www.biosflash.com/e/bios-update-error.htm
> https://www.bios-mods.com/bios-recovery/award-bios-recovery/
> http://www.motherboards.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=76346
> http://www.birdjanitor.com/bootblock.html
> 
> or just google "Award bios recovery"
> Note that some of them are old or may not apply to your motherboard. You may need to make a boot cd, or boot floppy, or boot usb depending on what is working with recovery system on your mobo.
> POST codes are explained in your motherboard's manual
> 
> BTW your Xeon didn't worked because you did a sloppy job
> 1. Your adapter is slightly off and should be moved a bit to the right (it is in correct columns just a bit off place)
> 2. A number of cpu's contacts is covered in thermal paste and probably socket's pins are covered as well. Clean the cpu with 95% pure alcohol and clean cloth. Inspect the socket's pins with magnifying glass and if needed *very gently* clean them with a small brush or an unused soft toothbrush soaked in small amount of pure alcohol. You should slowly / gently move the brush the same way as pins are oriented. Than live it to dry for 15min.
> 3. Possibly you didn't cut the plastic bars straight to the bottom and thy are preventing Xeon to get into the socket correctly.
> 4. Possibly there are some plastic debris in the socket that you didn't removed after cutting off the bars.


Thanks for the links. I want to say that I did not put the xeon in with all of the gunk on it. That is the result of taking it out and swapping it, it did not go in the machine like that. I also downloaded the official p33 bios from evga, burned a bootable cd, followed the on screen instructions, and stepped away for a second, I don't understand how anything was sloppy regarding the install.


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewisl1*
> 
> Thanks for the links. I want to say that I did not put the xeon in with all of the gunk on it. That is the result of taking it out and swapping it, it did not go in the machine like that. I also downloaded the official p33 bios from evga, burned a bootable cd, followed the on screen instructions, and stepped away for a second, I don't understand how anything was sloppy regarding the install.


CD failed for me twice, threw it out went to floppy. I usually try to stay around for important flashes like that, it's one thing to leave during a windows screen but if you can see what happened when the flash went bad then you are one step ahead on diagnosing and repairing. I had a feeling you wiped the goop off was giving you benefit of the doubt myself







Let us know how you make out with the jumper/reset!


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewisl1*
> 
> Thanks for the links. I want to say that I did not put the xeon in with all of the gunk on it. That is the result of taking it out and swapping it, it did not go in the machine like that. I also downloaded the official p33 bios from evga, burned a bootable cd, followed the on screen instructions, and stepped away for a second, I don't understand how anything was sloppy regarding the install.


I wasn't talking about those streaks left by fingers but about places where some of the lands here and there are covered in old, dried thermal paste. You can see them on the photo reflecting light differently. I had a lot of those Xeons and sometimes even after they are cleaned with alcohol I look at photos taken and I'm stunned - how I could not see the paste covering a land.


----------



## CaptainRambo

Follow up from previous post, I am thinking about purchasing a 2nd hand GA-EP45-UD3L motherboard, also keen to get a Xeon X5460 to go with it too, found both on eBay but they're from China and I'm not sure if they're legit or not.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainRambo*
> 
> Follow up from previous post, I am thinking about purchasing a 2nd hand GA-EP45-UD3L motherboard, also keen to get a Xeon X5460 to go with it too, found both on eBay but they're from China and I'm not sure if they're legit or not.


Yeah I see alot of those on the ebays. I just missed out on a ep45t-ud3lr which sold for $28 shipped. Granted it was marked "broken" because the seller said it was untested, but for under $30 I would of taken the risk.

Great board tho, I have two, and have an e5450 at 4ghz running great, a bit high on the vcore at 1.32, but temps never cross 68*c with my H60 and scores 6250 on cpumark. For a chip i scored for $29.99, I'm damn happy.

Also, anyone who has one of these running without microcodes, check if you have sse4.1 in cpuz, if not flash them in it will give you better performance and speedstep if you like saving power. windows rating on cpu and ram went from 7.4 to 7.5 and cpumark from 6100 to 6250 with all the same settings.


----------



## lewisl1

Tried the cmos jumper reset, nothing. I should have just stopped when I got the computer working with the old cpu again. Why did I try to keep going, sigh....... no floppy drive, computer isn't detecting the cd in the drive, even though I set it to boot from the cd drive first for a different project. Oh well. I'm going to try to get in. One more time with an old ps/2 keyboard and see if that works when I get home.


----------



## lewisl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGo'N'Show*
> 
> CD failed for me twice, threw it out went to floppy. I usually try to stay around for important flashes like that, it's one thing to leave during a windows screen but if you can see what happened when the flash went bad then you are one step ahead on diagnosing and repairing. I had a feeling you wiped the goop off was giving you benefit of the doubt myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know how you make out with the jumper/reset!


The CD worked the first time though. I reset the bios when the xeon wasn't the first time and that reset worked. So when I got the computer working again, I was like lets do it, and I reflashed the p33 update from EVGA. I also just discovered that part of my problem, is that I am trying to use a USB keyboard.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewisl1*
> 
> The CD worked the first time though. I reset the bios when the xeon wasn't the first time and that reset worked. So when I got the computer working again, I was like lets do it, and I reflashed the p33 update from EVGA. I also just discovered that part of my problem, is that I am trying to use a USB keyboard.


If all else fails, send me the board, I'll get it working. Pm me if interested.


----------



## lewisl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> If all else fails, send me the board, I'll get it working. Pm me if interested.


Will do, I'm going to give it one more try when I get home from work


----------



## CaptainRambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Yeah I see alot of those on the ebays. I just missed out on a ep45t-ud3lr which sold for $28 shipped. Granted it was marked "broken" because the seller said it was untested, but for under $30 I would of taken the risk.
> 
> Great board tho, I have two, and have an e5450 at 4ghz running great, a bit high on the vcore at 1.32, but temps never cross 68*c with my H60 and scores 6250 on cpumark. For a chip i scored for $29.99, I'm damn happy.


Sadly, I don't live in the US, so my options will be more limited, and expensive. Forced to use a mobo with PCIE 2.0 due to GPU complications with 1.0.

1. Purchasing the GA-EP45-UD3L from China, while continue using Q6600 + Hyper 212. $84 inc shipping

2. Same as above, but also purchas ea Xeon x5460 SLBBA for $52.65 from China, purchase mod sticker for around $5-$7. Total of $142-$144

3. Purchase these new stuff locally that comes with warranty (Athlon 860k nowhere to be found)
Asus M5A97-R2
x6 FX-6300
2 x 4GB G-Skill Ripjaws-X 1600

$109, $135, and $96 respectively, so $340 together.

Very tempted to do option 2, but with Kingston Value RAM I can't OC my RAM above 800mhz, so with 1:1 ratio the Xeon would only go up to 3.8 Ghz. Or does it not matter? Thanks for replying.


----------



## DeadSkull

Xeons galore. Can't believe how average some of these x5470 are.


----------



## DeadSkull

I think this ud3p that's rev 1.1 is a very poor overclocked compared to the 1.0 board I was using in the summer


----------



## chris89

I just built up this rig with the Dell XPS 630i board and it's really an amazing board. It supports ECC ram and for all I know it may work with a 4GB module for 16GB. The speed is really amazing too I haven't seen this much speed from a lga 771 xeon yet. Running an E5405 at the moment and the it successfully detects and works fine with ECC ram.

Now I just need to run a E5450, X5450, X5460, or X5470 if I can get my hands on one.

I specially modded a DIYPC $28 case and it looks really freaking sweet. I'll show some pics later.

My only concern is the northbridge temp, the heatsink never gets hot but I can't monitor the temperature so I'd like to know how?

I tried AIDA64 and installed the Nvidia chipset driver and Nvidia System Tools. I can't seem to see what it's running at.

Thanks


----------



## rewease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> Xeons galore. Can't believe how average some of these x5470 are.


I'm curious. What (actual load) voltage do they need for what clocks? I have an X5470 in my second PC at 400x10. Its running 1,20 V at full load and is pulling 135 W peak when running linx. The VID is 1,26750. If I set the voltage 2-3 clicks lower, it won't pass 12 h prime blend.

Its running on a GA-EP45-UD3P Rev. 1.1 with a Xigmatek Aegir air cooler keeping temps below 60 °C.


----------



## jton219

p45ud3p2.zip 579k .zip file






This thread helped me out alot with this socket conversion mod. Just wanted to give a little bit back. I uploaded the bios with Microcode that i used.

This should be good for a Gigabyte EP45-UD3P rev 1.6 with the FD bios. I only added Microcodes for 45nm cpus. Flashed mine using Gigabyte @Bios from windows.

I'm using an E0 X5460 batch 38435230 - Does this mean it was from 2008 week 43?? never knew how to read those batch numbers..

It enabled all instructions and cpu features on my PC. speed step, C states, SSE4, VT-x all works.

I was able to get a nice OC to 4.0 (421x9.5)on 1.232v with LLC ON. Idles at 1.232 and load is at 1.232v. I did a 10pass IBT, 30 mins of Prime and about 3 hours on Dragon Age Inquisition. Temps got a little high. I know its not a 24hour Prime95 test, but its stable enough for me for now. Might try it overnight some other time.

Hope it helps.

JT


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Xeons galore. Can't believe how average some of these x5470 are.


You can always send them to me if you don't like them








I owe entering 5GHz OC club and 2nd place on HWBot to mine X5470, I will post some screens in a few days.


----------



## santerino

As a Xeon E5450 owner I must Thank You to all of you who share some info about this great cpu.








On an old Gigabyte P43 board runs great.well I need to change my graphic card now.

Why the core #0 stay at 29C (iddle) and the rest of the cores stay at ~25C?In load the E5450 stay at ~49C.
Thanks.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> I'm curious. What (actual load) voltage do they need for what clocks? I have an X5470 in my second PC at 400x10. Its running 1,20 V at full load and is pulling 135 W peak when running linx. The VID is 1,26750. If I set the voltage 2-3 clicks lower, it won't pass 12 h prime blend.
> 
> Its running on a GA-EP45-UD3P Rev. 1.1 with a Xigmatek Aegir air cooler keeping temps below 60 °C.


Only two barely managed 4.5 stable at 1.40625 v. The rest need more
Every single one of them has been 1.25 vid, temps max at low 70s when I run small fft tests.


----------



## kikicoco1334

Just got done building a system for a friend of my with a Intel Xeon X5272 on a Gigabyte P45. So far all the Intel chipset based motherboard worked for me, even P965.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> You can always send them to me if you don't like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I owe entering 5GHz OC club and 2nd place on HWBot to mine X5470, I will post some screens in a few days.


Will do...what's the batch number of your x5470?

Spring 2014 I found 2-3 really good x5470; all could hit 4.55 Prime95 blend stable and 4.65+ if I just used OCCT tool to keep the power consumption low. Sold two, lost one to a freak heatsink overpressure accident.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Will do...what's the batch number of your x5470?
> 
> Spring 2014 I found 2-3 really good x5470; all could hit 4.55 Prime95 blend stable and 4.65+ if I just used OCCT tool to keep the power consumption low. Sold two, lost one to a freak heatsink overpressure accident.


Batch number: 3843B163

Off course we need to take degradation into account and we don't have idea how were they used before we bought them. It's hit or miss. I had X5460 E0 that toped at 460 FSB


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Batch number: 3843B163
> 
> Off course we need to take degradation into account and we don't have idea how were they used before we bought them. It's hit or miss. I had X5460 E0 that toped at 460 FSB


Well i know for a fact that most of these chips from a non-over-volted scenario, and probably never had temps above 55*C. At those temps, most silica is rated at around 500,000 hours, or 47 years. Even with overclocking, unless you crunch day in and day out most chips will last 10 years. So these 771, in terms of degradation should have plenty of life left in em.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Well i know for a fact that most of these chips from a non-over-volted scenario, and probably never had temps above 55*C. At those temps, most silica is rated at around 500,000 hours, or 47 years. Even with overclocking, unless you crunch day in and day out most chips will last 10 years. So these 771, in terms of degradation should have plenty of life left in em.


Either its my components or I am seeing some very degraded 5470s


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Well i know for a fact that most of these chips from a non-over-volted scenario, and probably never had temps above 55*C. At those temps, most silica is rated at around 500,000 hours, or 47 years. Even with overclocking, unless you crunch day in and day out most chips will last 10 years. So these 771, in terms of degradation should have plenty of life left in em.


Well I had a few clearly degraded Xeons and one X5450 C0 that wasn't stable @stock (core 3 and 4 would always fail prime95 test and other symptoms). Second cpu pulled fro the same server was alright.


----------



## clobber

An L5410 (E0) runs fine on an Intel G41 with all instructions (after BIOS mod), but after shutting down the system, the CPU and CASE fans continue spinning, power LED is also ON, display and everything else is OFF.
What could be the culprit? Happened after the L5410 upgrade.

---
EDIT: disregard, refitted the CPU - problem solved.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Either its my components or I am seeing some very degraded 5470s


I can see why the x5470 might be one of the chips that actually degrade, along with the high end x54*2 series. They are fairly hot chips.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Well I had a few clearly degraded Xeons and one X5450 C0 that wasn't stable @stock (core 3 and 4 would always fail prime95 test and other symptoms). Second cpu pulled fro the same server was alright.


Lol you didn't happen to just sell it on ebay did you? I just bought one for $22. I dont even need it, but at that price, why the hell not?


----------



## TheProfiteer

So I've been doing a little bit of comparisons with my e5450 4ghz, seems that it slightly out benches Nahleham core chips. Can anyone else confirm this? If this is true, this whole thing is a much better deal than I initially thought.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santerino*
> 
> As a Xeon E5450 owner I must Thank You to all of you who share some info about this great cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On an old Gigabyte P43 board runs great.well I need to change my graphic card now.
> 
> Why the core #0 stay at 29C (iddle) and the rest of the cores stay at ~25C?In load the E5450 stay at ~49C.
> Thanks.


It's normal, I have E5450 aswell and it has exact same temperatures on idle. It's partially due to uneven IPS, and partially because Core 1 is always under slightly higher "load" than the other cores - some of the processes that use only a single core are handled by Core 1, hence it's slightly higher temperature. At least, that's my theory, I might be wrong


----------



## santerino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> It's normal, I have E5450 aswell and it has exact same temperatures on idle. It's partially due to uneven IPS, and partially because Core 1 is always under slightly higher "load" than the other cores - some of the processes that use only a single core are handled by Core 1, hence it's slightly higher temperature. At least, that's my theory, I might be wrong


Thank you for your answer.
Indeed this is right explanation,in windows is used mainly 1 core.
Still dont OC the cpu,perform well in all applications I used.


----------



## lewisl1

Tried everything I could to get the board working again after the bios fail, no go. I gave up on this and bought a new board, cpu, and ram. If anyone is interested in these parts PM, as I have no use for them anymore.

You would get
EVGA 122-CK-NF68-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i Motherboard
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 SLAWE 2.5GHz/6M/1333 LGA 775Quad core Processor
Intel Cpu Xeon Quad Core X5460 3.16Ghz
8GB of DDR 2 Ram 2x4gb


----------



## Death Dealer

Finally got around to this mod, board accepted the X5410 Xeon and had all the microcodes reported in CPU-Z so I decided it was time to maybe try a little overclocking. No such luck so far as I was able to push around 10 FSB and anything after and it won't post. I have this same board in my HTPC and it repeats the same issue with overclocking a E6550.

Specs
Intel Xeon x5410 2.33ghz (I want to push to 3ghz)
Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (*LINK*)
GIGABYTE GA-G41MT-S2PT LGA 775 (*LINK*)
EVGA SuperNOVA 750 G2 (*LINK*)

Bios reports Vcore @ 1.2125v CPU-Z 1.184v

As of now on Optimized Defaults it runs solid, I plan on adding a video card as soon as I can get a decent overclock, I'm not taking my 560 TI out of my other machine till I can get this figured out though.

If I can't get this to overclock, I am bound to buy a X5470 and call it a day, but wheres the fun in that. As always I greatly appreciate any help given (+reps).


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Death Dealer*
> 
> Finally got around to this mod, board accepted the X5410 Xeon and had all the microcodes reported in CPU-Z so I decided it was time to maybe try a little overclocking. No such luck so far as I was able to push around 10 FSB and anything after and it won't post. I have this same board in my HTPC and it repeats the same issue with overclocking a E6550.
> 
> Specs
> Intel Xeon x5410 2.33ghz (I want to push to 3ghz)
> Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (*LINK*)
> GIGABYTE GA-G41MT-S2PT LGA 775 (*LINK*)
> EVGA SuperNOVA 750 G2 (*LINK*)
> 
> Bios reports Vcore @ 1.2125v CPU-Z 1.184v
> 
> As of now on Optimized Defaults it runs solid, I plan on adding a video card as soon as I can get a decent overclock, I'm not taking my 560 TI out of my other machine till I can get this figured out though.
> 
> If I can't get this to overclock, I am bound to buy a X5470 and call it a day, but wheres the fun in that. As always I greatly appreciate any help given (+reps).


First, this isn't motherboard build with any kind of overclocking in mind, so you can't have high expectations. In general uATX constructions have vary bad power sections (low number of phases, no radiators, etc.) and factories even put a limit on processor's TDP, so heavy load chips can't even run on them. In your case that limit is 95W. Beside that G41 chipset gets hot very easily so you better put a fan on it. If that doesn't scared you, you also have DDR3 RAM that isn't LGA775 friendly. As one pro overclocker said to me - this old tech only works good with dual sided 1GB/2GB RAM modules. The best ones are based on Micron D9 GTR/GTS and Elpida Hyper MNH-E / MGH-E. Those modules use chips of smaller capacity (low density) and can handle higher voltage without damage. Meanwhile your Crucials were designed for newer intel platforms and are high density low voltage chips, so that can be a problem and make you OC unstable.

As for overclocking the trick is to increase PCIe frequency as you get your FSB up. Here is how @Wojton explained it -> link. Just be careful because you can damage your graphics card when messing with PCIe frequency. You will also need to lower your RAM frequency (currently it runs at 1600MHz with 9-9-9-24, so lower it to 1333 or 1066 - you will have to see what works better).
Good luck


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewisl1*
> 
> Tried everything I could to get the board working again after the bios fail, no go. I gave up on this and bought a new board, cpu, and ram. If anyone is interested in these parts PM, as I have no use for them anymore.
> 
> You would get
> EVGA 122-CK-NF68-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i Motherboard
> Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 SLAWE 2.5GHz/6M/1333 LGA 775Quad core Processor
> Intel Cpu Xeon Quad Core X5460 3.16Ghz
> 8GB of DDR 2 Ram 2x4gb


Since mods seem the need to shelter society these days... I CHALLENGE you to fix your own board that you bricked so you feel like you accomplished something and didn't give up when defeated.


----------



## gagarin77

Like I've promised some pics from my X5470 @5GHz... with box cooler
http://valid.canardpc.com/xmqnwf
http://hwbot.org/submission/2750130_gagarin77_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5470_5011.01_mhz



Lets just say it was cold that night...


----------



## JohnnyG01

Hi guys,

I would like to add my "data" in the thread, for comparison or info in case someone has a similar rig to mine and want to know the numbers









First of all thanks to all the people that posted the original mod info, posted their experience so that other can benefit, uploaded the BIOS files, etc. Really thanks guys!

Now i upgraded from my loved E8500 to essentially the "double E8500" that is the X5460 CPU.
Quick PC Specs:
Asus P5Q3 Motherboard
Thermaltake Big Typhoon CPU heatsink
Corsair XMS3 [email protected] 2x2GB kit
Corsair TX750W PSU
ASUS GTX275 VGA

Now with the X5460 (stock freq) i can play Project CARS (not possible with the E8500).

The CPU (41euro from China) is only a C0, but it got up to the same 3.72GHz "setting" as the E8500 (SpeedStep on and load tested for many hours) for everyday gaming, and booted in Win7 up to 4.27GHz. Didn't try for more, as the temps were high even at 3999MHz (last "stable" setting) and would only get worst with more voltage...

Weird thing is that in stock freq the X5460 is 10c+ *cooler* than the E8500, in my PC at least...Maybe the Silver 5 paste has "gone bad", idk (E8500 tests are just before i replace him but it was installed ~2years ago). E8500 stock was -always- at 39c (games and everyday stuff, not IntelBurnTest), never less and never more. X5460 is 23-26c on idle, but even in "small" tasks like 1080p videos on Youtube, is raises his temp a bit.
BTW with the new 1080p/*60fps* vids on Youtube the E8500 was at 100% load, X5460 is at 40%.

A quick comparison of E8500 vs the X5460 stock and OC at CineBench R15 multi-core CPU test:


Some more Photos if anyone is interested (Imgur album


http://imgur.com/P2QTz

):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



HWMonitor and HWiNFO CPU temps are set for TJmax=85c
X5460 temps _might_ fall a few degrees after the Arctic Silver 5 "heals" fully (supposedly needs 200hrs to heal, screenshots of X5460 are 2-3 days old)







Some numbers here:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



RAM is 2x2GB in Dual Channel, Corsair XMS3 [email protected] 1.5v (CM3X2048-1333C9DHX)
RAM passed Memtest86+ at 1336(668)@8-8-8-22 (FSB=334) for 5:27:30 without any over-voltage ("Auto" in BIOS)

In all cases of OC the only voltage i raised was the "CPU Voltage" (no DRAM or NorthBridge etc)
Plus disabled SpeedStep/C1E, set PCIE freq to 101, and changed the DRAM freq and timings
FSB Strap in all cases on "Auto"

Same Arctic Silver 5 in both CPUs

*E8500 E0:*
Tjmax=100c
VID 1.250v

Stock:
1.216v shown in CPUz
1.184v min - 1.216v max shown in HWMonitor after IntelBurnTest
27A/32.7W max shown in HWMonitor after IntelBurnTest
39c min - 42c max shown in HWMonitor after IntelBurnTest
~21.6 GFlops at IntelBurnTest (average of 10 tests)
SuperPi 1M 14.85sec
AIDA64 CPU Queen 13,485
CineBench R15 multiCPU=168 SingleCore=89

392FSB = 3.724MHz:
[email protected] RAM
BIOS CPU voltage 1.2750v
1.256v CPUz
1.248-1.264v in HWMonitor
36.7A/47.0W max
39-56c
~25.3 GFlops, 10x @417.38sec ( "Test completed successfully in xxx.xx seconds." message number)
SuperPi 1M 12.68sec
AIDA64 CPU Queen 16,887

418FSB = 3.971MHz:
[email protected] RAM
BIOS CPU voltage 1.3250v
1.304v CPUz
1.304-1.312v HWMonitor
42A/55.5W max
39-61c
~27 GFlops, 10x @390.49sec
SuperPi 1M 11.90sec
AIDA64 CPU Queen 16,887
CineBench R15 CPU=209 S.Core=112

450FSB = 4.275MHz:
[email protected] RAM
BIOS CPU voltage 1.3750v
1.352v CPUz
1.352-1.368v HWMonitor
50.1A/68.5W max
39-74c
~28.6 GFlops
SuperPi 1M 11.10sec
AIDA64 CPU Queen 18,246
CineBench R15 CPU=224 S.Core=120

*X5460 C0:*
Tjmax=85c
VID=1.2375v

Stock:
1.192v CPUz
1.120-1.200v HWMonitor
52.4A/59.6W max
26-46c
~41.9 GFlops 10x @291.89sec
SuperPi 1M 14.98sec
AIDA64 CPU Queen 26,776
CineBench R15 CPU=345 S.Core=90

392FSB = 3.724MHz:
[email protected] RAM
BIOS CPU voltage 1.2750v
1.256v CPUz
1.256-1.272v HWMonitor
79.2A/101.5W max
26-65c
~47.7 GFlops, 10x @253.45sec
SuperPi 1M 12.70sec
AIDA64 CPU Queen 31,471
CineBench R15 CPU=397 S.Core=104
*settings works fine with SpeedStep/C1E enabled (played games all day plus Prime95 all night, max core temp was 66c)
392x6 multi=2.352MHz, but voltage doesn't drop (1.256v min) since it's not set on "Auto" in BIOS

401FSB = 3.808MHz:
[email protected] RAM
BIOS CPU voltage 1.2750v
1.256v CPUz
1.256-1.280v HWMonitor
82.5A/105.1W max
39-69c
~49 GFlops, 10x @246.65sec
SuperPi 1M 12.41sec
AIDA64 CPU Queen 32,341

421FSB = 3.999MHz:
[email protected] RAM
BIOS CPU voltage first 1.2750v , then 1.2815v and "stable" (10x IntelBurnTest, not 100% "rock-solid" tested) at 1.2875v
SuperPi 1M 11.80sec
AIDA64 CPU Queen 33,886
IntelBurnTest:
FAILED @3rd test at 1.2750v, 64c max temp 79.7A/102.2W max
FAILED 10th test at 1.2815v (~51.5GFlops), 73c max temp 87.9.7A/112.4W max
PASSED at 1.2875v => 1.264v CPUz
1.264-1.296 HWMonitor
~51GFlops (50.3-51.8), 10x @236.09sec
26-75c max (was 71c up to 7th test)
88.7A/113.9W max
CineBench R15 CPU=426 S.Core=112

444FSB = 4.217MHz:
[email protected] RAM
BIOS CPU voltage 1.3375v
1.320v CPUz
FAILED 2nd IntelBurnTest (46.97sec) *1.320-1.344v HWMonitor after,96.0A/128.25W max, 75c max
SuperPi 1M 11.23sec
AIDA64 CPU Queen 35,728
CineBench R15 multiCPU=440 *1.320-1.336v HWMonitor after, 59c max temp
*won't run more Single Core CineBench tests, they are identical to the E8500 ones anyway (typical since X5460 is essentially two E8500 dies in one shell)

450FSB = 4.275MHz:
[email protected] RAM
BIOS CPU voltage 1.3625v
1.344v CPUz
SuperPi 1M 11.07sec
AIDA64 CPU Queen 36,256
FAILED CineBench R15 multiCPU *1.344-1.360v HWMonitor after, 57c max, 64.7A/88.1W max


----------



## cipher101

Guys, I was reading on how to do this mod and I upgraded both of my kids computers.
One had Asus P5K-E and I installed E5450 on it;
the other got Gigabyte 965P DS3 rev 3.3 and installed x5460.

I did modify bios for asus myself but I downloaded bios for gigabyte from here

Thanks all


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> So I've been doing a little bit of comparisons with my e5450 4ghz, seems that it slightly out benches Nahleham core chips. Can anyone else confirm this? If this is true, this whole thing is a much better deal than I initially thought.


Nehalem quads at 4G would eat it for breakfast.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Nehalem quads at 4G would eat it for breakfast.


http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Core+i5+750+%40+2.67GHz
http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Core+i5+760+%40+2.80GHz

i know I'm comparing my 4ghz oc too these at stock speeds, and i know its only the next gen up, but still pretty impressive for an 08 chip. To be able to do 4ghz, and score 6110 on cpumark its not bad.


----------



## lewisl1

So, I might not be giving up on this quite yet.

While I'm happy with my replacement parts and having a new system, I just realized I have enough old/extra parts to make a Frankenstein system. I have a basic mid-atx case, hd 4650, 500gb, hd, 300w, power supply, from a computer I built in 2008 where the cpu just up an died. The motherboard still remains a problem, jumping, cmos reset, etc, etc, etc, etc, have all failed. I have managed to find bios chips for sale, but for this exact model. What to do?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewisl1*
> 
> So, I might not be giving up on this quite yet.
> 
> While I'm happy with my replacement parts and having a new system, I just realized I have enough old/extra parts to make a Frankenstein system. I have a basic mid-atx case, hd 4650, 500gb, hd, 300w, power supply, from a computer I built in 2008 where the cpu just up an died. The motherboard still remains a problem, jumping, cmos reset, etc, etc, etc, etc, have all failed. I have managed to find bios chips for sale, but for this exact model. What to do?


hmmm. lol i guess you could ditch it and get a replacement.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewisl1*
> 
> So, I might not be giving up on this quite yet.
> 
> While I'm happy with my replacement parts and having a new system, I just realized I have enough old/extra parts to make a Frankenstein system. I have a basic mid-atx case, hd 4650, 500gb, hd, 300w, power supply, from a computer I built in 2008 where the cpu just up an died. The motherboard still remains a problem, jumping, cmos reset, etc, etc, etc, etc, have all failed. I have managed to find bios chips for sale, but for this exact model. What to do?


Bios chip replacement may work, not the easiest thing to do tho, requires a bit of soldering.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Bios chip replacement may work, not the easiest thing to do tho, requires a bit of soldering.


Depends on the motherboard, in his case is just plug-in chip so no soldering is required. Two days ago when he posted that he is selling rig for parts I've searched it for a few minutes and I have found two companies with pre-programmed BIOS chips for his EVGA (one in US and the other in Netherlands) ~16$. But if he didn't try to recover from FDD that may still work. In my opinion he wasted money on new rig when old one was salvageable.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Bios chip replacement may work, not the easiest thing to do tho, requires a bit of soldering.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the motherboard, in his case is just plug-in chip so no soldering is required. Two days ago when he posted that he is selling rig for parts I've searched it for a few minutes and I have found two companies with pre-programmed BIOS chips for his EVGA (one in US and the other in Netherlands) ~16$. But if he didn't try to recover from FDD that may still work. In my opinion he wasted money on new rig when old one was salvageable.
Click to expand...

I will still buy it to help him recover the lost money lol


----------



## dreynam2

\
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patentman*
> 
> P5Q Premium is superior to IP35 Pro XE. The later is not bad as it has ICH9R, eSATA, Firewire, etc but just that Realtek audio is not any comparable to the ADI, so is the LAN chip.
> The board should do 445FSB with ease, as it has my P5K-E WiFi/AP & P5Q Deluxe and Premium. I have set the video editing system to 440FSB just to have even more room left.
> 
> P5E3-ASUS-Deluxe-1502-WIFI-XEON.zip 1084k .zip file


Still not working with ASUS P5E3 DELUXE/WiFi-AP motherboard and Xeon Processor X5470?

Wondering if it is possible.


----------



## Death Dealer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Death Dealer*
> 
> Finally got around to this mod, board accepted the X5410 Xeon and had all the microcodes reported in CPU-Z so I decided it was time to maybe try a little overclocking. No such luck so far as I was able to push around 10 FSB and anything after and it won't post. I have this same board in my HTPC and it repeats the same issue with overclocking a E6550.
> 
> Specs
> Intel Xeon x5410 2.33ghz (I want to push to 3ghz)
> Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (*LINK*)
> GIGABYTE GA-G41MT-S2PT LGA 775 (*LINK*)
> EVGA SuperNOVA 750 G2 (*LINK*)
> 
> Bios reports Vcore @ 1.2125v CPU-Z 1.184v
> 
> As of now on Optimized Defaults it runs solid, I plan on adding a video card as soon as I can get a decent overclock, I'm not taking my 560 TI out of my other machine till I can get this figured out though.
> 
> If I can't get this to overclock, I am bound to buy a X5470 and call it a day, but wheres the fun in that. As always I greatly appreciate any help given (+reps).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> First, this isn't motherboard build with any kind of overclocking in mind, so you can't have high expectations. In general uATX constructions have vary bad power sections (low number of phases, no radiators, etc.) and factories even put a limit on processor's TDP, so heavy load chips can't even run on them. In your case that limit is 95W. Beside that G41 chipset gets hot very easily so you better put a fan on it. If that doesn't scared you, you also have DDR3 RAM that isn't LGA775 friendly. As one pro overclocker said to me - this old tech only works good with dual sided 1GB/2GB RAM modules. The best ones are based on Micron D9 GTR/GTS and Elpida Hyper MNH-E / MGH-E. Those modules use chips of smaller capacity (low density) and can handle higher voltage without damage. Meanwhile your Crucials were designed for newer intel platforms and are high density low voltage chips, so that can be a problem and make you OC unstable.
> 
> As for overclocking the trick is to increase PCIe frequency as you get your FSB up. Here is how @Wojton explained it -> link. Just be careful because you can damage your graphics card when messing with PCIe frequency. You will also need to lower your RAM frequency (currently it runs at 1600MHz with 9-9-9-24, so lower it to 1333 or 1066 - you will have to see what works better).
> Good luck


Thanks, I have on hand 2 other boards I could experiment with also:
DFI P35 Blood Iron (*LINK)* with 4x1GB DDR2 Corsair XMS2-6400
and
Asus 780i Striker II Formula (*LINK*) with G.SKILL 4GB (4 x 2GB) DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500)

Would these yield me better results and how hard would those be to update microcodes for full functionality? I would still like to reach 3ghz or better but were looking using 4 sticks of ddr2 in that case.


----------



## Sliden

> dreynam2
This modo is X38 chipset, dont match for Xeon 5xxx
ASUS P5E3 DELUXE/WiFi-AP match for Xeon 3xxx



Go to > 771 to 775


----------



## xeoncluster

Hi! And here's something for the pros (not me:

Trying to add the LGA771 mircocodes to latest P5B Deluxe BIOS (v1238) with MMTool, gives me the following:

"Error !! ROM space isn't enough. It exceeded 470h Bytes."

I guess all I can do is to free up some space by deleting unused/not needed microcode (e.g. for outdated P4 CPUs) from that ROM file, right?! But how do I know which entries are discardable? Simply the first/oldest?

Thanks!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeoncluster*
> 
> Hi! And here's something for the pros (not me:
> 
> Trying to add the LGA771 mircocodes to latest P5B Deluxe BIOS (v1238) with MMTool, gives me the following:
> 
> "Error !! ROM space isn't enough. It exceeded 470h Bytes."
> 
> I guess all I can do is to free up some space by deleting unused/not needed microcode (e.g. for outdated P4 CPUs) from that ROM file, right?! But how do I know which entries are discardable? Simply the first/oldest?
> 
> Thanks!


i have went by oldest for cpu's i would never use and only delete as many as you are putting in. also be sure to keep the one for your current non-modded cpu in case you need to boot it up.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Death Dealer*
> 
> Thanks, I have on hand 2 other boards I could experiment with also:
> DFI P35 Blood Iron (*LINK)* with 4x1GB DDR2 Corsair XMS2-6400
> and
> Asus 780i Striker II Formula (*LINK*) with G.SKILL 4GB (4 x 2GB) DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500)
> 
> Would these yield me better results and how hard would those be to update microcodes for full functionality? I would still like to reach 3ghz or better but were looking using 4 sticks of ddr2 in that case.


It should work and both mobos are way better choice for overclocking than that uatx crap. And you won't have to increase PCIe frequency on them, because it isn't linked to FSB. Just operate on FSB, Vcore, NB voltage, maybe some VFSB/VTT and also memory voltage/memory freq/ timings.
Good 54xx E0 Xeon can do about 450FSB with 1,3V Vcore but this varies between motherboards. C0 stepping needs 1,4V for the same FSB - again on my motherboard and it may be different for you especially if you don't have Load-Line Calibration. Just be patient overclocking is always trial and error and takes a lot of time to get to high frequencies. There is plenty of guides how to OC core 2 quad. Read some of them so you have a better idea how to proceed. You may even find one that is based on your motherboard.
If you want a BIOS modification, PM me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeoncluster*
> 
> Hi! And here's something for the pros (not me:
> 
> Trying to add the LGA771 mircocodes to latest P5B Deluxe BIOS (v1238) with MMTool, gives me the following:
> 
> "Error !! ROM space isn't enough. It exceeded 470h Bytes."
> 
> I guess all I can do is to free up some space by deleting unused/not needed microcode (e.g. for outdated P4 CPUs) from that ROM file, right?! But how do I know which entries are discardable? Simply the first/oldest?
> 
> Thanks!


If you want to know what you are erasing go to http://www.cpu-world.com and in the field "Search site contents:" type the CPU ID. Sometimes it works better if you add platform as a prefix, or a letter "h" as suffix.


----------



## xeoncluster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i have went by oldest for cpu's i would never use and only delete as many as you are putting in. also be sure to keep the one for your current non-modded cpu in case you need to boot it up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> If you want to know what you are erasing go to http://www.cpu-world.com and in the field "Search site contents:" type the CPU ID. Sometimes it works better if you add platform as a prefix, or a letter "h" as suffix.


Thank you, guys!

It seems there's enough ROM space available to add *one* of the LGA771 BIN files. Since I only need support for the 5400er series (Xeon E5450 SLBBM in this case), I wonder if someone can 'translate' the three BIN files to the corresponding CPU models? This way I wouldn't have to delete any of the 'stock' microcodes.

@gagarin77
I've tried to search for CPU IDs on cpu-world.com as you suggested but it doesn't give me any useful results. For example, how would look up the following entry which is the oldest in the P5B Deluxe BIOS (v1238) ROM file.


No: 08
MicroCode ID: 00DF320A
Platform Type: 0D
CPU ID: 0F32
Update Revision: 0A
Date: 2004/05/11
Size: 00000800


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeoncluster*
> 
> I've tried to search for CPU IDs on cpu-world.com as you suggested but it doesn't give me any useful results. For example, how would look up the following entry which is the oldest in the P5B Deluxe BIOS (v1238) ROM file.
> 
> 
> No: 08
> MicroCode ID: 00DF320A
> Platform Type: 0D
> CPU ID: 0F32
> Update Revision: 0A
> Date: 2004/05/11
> Size: 00000800


Search "0F32" and you will get:
http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/QJ/QJ29.html
http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/QX/QX14.html
http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/Q3/Q394.html
http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/Q4/Q431.html
http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/QJ/QJ23.html
http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/QJ/QJ35.html

specific microcode doesn't correspond to a single cpu, but rather to a group based on similar die/dies and/or steppings. As for "platform" number there isn't any explanation on the internet, as far as I know 01, 10, 11 is LGA775 and 04, 40, 44 is LGA771. Platform 80 is for socket P laptops. (Those numbers are different when microcodes are listed inside AWARD BIOS).

SLBBM is an E0 stepping die. Check on http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SLBBM.html you will see that you will need microcode 1067A (because of CPU ID), and the platform that goes with it is designated 44.


----------



## adamdbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze80*
> 
> Well I got a gigabyte g31m es2l which is a low budget board and my x5460 is oc @ 4.0 with 1.31 volts and with the h60 cooler it idles at 22c and full load @ 49c to me thats a very respectable oc. So if my board can oc im sure any other board should be able to reach similar if not better results.


good too know i have the same board and i'm waiting for my e5430 to arrive.

what are your settings?
how did you pass the 333 fsb wall?
more voltage to pci-e?

thank you!


----------



## HMBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamdbz*
> 
> good too know i have the same board and i'm waiting for my e5430 to arrive.
> 
> what are your settings?
> how did you pass the 333 fsb wall?
> more voltage to pci-e?
> 
> thank you!


to go over fsb 333 you have to increase the PCIE clock, I think for 400 it needs around 115MHz PCIe

my old G31M-S2L couldn't handle the power usage of a 3GHz C2Q 65nm, it would shutdown while running prime95, but work stable for most other programs, maybe if I added some cooling to the VRMs it would have worked, but anyway, 45nm quads use significantly less power.


----------



## adamdbz

I meant Pci-e clock..

if I'm not mistaken 110 is the max that is safe.

right?


----------



## dreynam2

I am wondering if there is any motherboard either with CPU Socket LGA771 or LGA775 that supports 16gb ddr3 ram 2400mhz?

i have a

Intel Quad Xeon X5470 3.33Ghz - Modified for LGA 775

and

CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model CMY16GX3M2A2400C11A

Now looking for a motherboard that is compatible with both any advice?

thank you


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreynam2*
> 
> I am wondering if there is any motherboard either with CPU Socket LGA771 or LGA775 that supports 16gb ddr3 ram 2400mhz?
> 
> i have a
> 
> Intel Quad Xeon X5470 3.33Ghz - Modified for LGA 775
> 
> and
> 
> CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model CMY16GX3M2A2400C11A
> 
> Now looking for a motherboard that is compatible with both any advice?
> 
> thank you


Google is your friend









This Gigabyte P45 board supports 775 and a max of 16GB DDR3

http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3288#ov

It officially supports up to 2200mhz+ with overclocking, not sure how much closer you can get honestly.

The Asus P5Q Pro might be a better option but it would only support DDR2. 775 boards that had DDR3 were very very early and there were not many.

Personally I would go for the EVGA 790i SLI but that Gigabyte offering seems like the only one I could find that does 16GB


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreynam2*
> 
> I am wondering if there is any motherboard either with CPU Socket LGA771 or LGA775 that supports 16gb ddr3 ram 2400mhz?
> 
> i have a
> 
> Intel Quad Xeon X5470 3.33Ghz - Modified for LGA 775
> 
> and
> 
> CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model CMY16GX3M2A2400C11A
> 
> Now looking for a motherboard that is compatible with both any advice?
> 
> thank you


I really doubt anything from LGA775 era will run with 8GB modules. Those motherboards were designed to handle 1GB-2GB modules at best and even 4GB module is a serious strain for them. EVGA 790 Ultra SLI supports up to 8GB total and various Gigabyte motherboards are up to 16GB (4GB / slot) same goes for Asus P5Q3 Deluxe. Thats the first issue, the second one is you won't reach 2400MHz of memory frequency because high-density memory chips are not friendly with those old motherboards. For example I have one module 4GB of Corsair Vengeance CMZ16GX3M4X2133C11R (Samsung HCH9) and above 1800MHz my P5Q3 Deluxe becomes unstable. The same module on newer platform can do about 3000MHz. Thats a single module, of course if I had two or four of them it would be even lower. One pro overclocker said to me that this old chipsets require dual sided modules with low density memory chips and preferably they should handle well higher voltage. The best ones would have Micron D9 GTR/GTS or Elpida Hyper MNH-E / MGH-E chips.
Top LGA775 motherboards are rated for DDR3 2000-2200 MHz, but remember this was done with a single 1/2GB memory module with low density chips.
If you still want to try I would suggest you go for one of Gigabyte's models as they seam to handle RAM better than Asus on P45 chipset.
For example:
EP45T-USB3P
EP45T-UD3R
EP45T-UD3P
EP45T-EXTREME


----------



## HMBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamdbz*
> 
> I meant Pci-e clock..
> 
> if I'm not mistaken 110 is the max that is safe.
> 
> right?


PCIE 110 will lock your max FSB to around 380 I think...

as for being safe... well, 100 is safe, anything else is out of spec and it totally affects the southbridge (ICH7), so it can lead to problems with your hard drive for example.... I've used 115 with no problems for a short period, and know of people who went way higher than that.


----------



## neiliohep

Hi everyone, would anyone be willing to help me out with my BIOS? I recently successfully installed a Xeon X5450 in an Asus P5K SE and it works BRILLIANTLY! Passmark lists it as having an average benchmark of 4194 and I am consistently getting just below 4700! GREAT SUCCESS! However I get the message "You need to update your BIOS to unleash the full power of this CPU" on start up. As far as I know this is because my BIOS is lacking certain instructions, specifically:

SSE4.1 / Streaming SIMD Extensions 4.1

NX / XD / Execute disable bit

VT / Virtualization technology

This is the download page for the latest BIOS version 1402 http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5K_SE/HelpDesk_Download/

Would anyone be able to insert the new instructions into a modified BIOS that will prevent the start up error message from appearing? (And no you cannot simply disable it, it seems.)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neiliohep*
> 
> Hi everyone, would anyone be willing to help me out with my BIOS? I recently successfully installed a Xeon X5450 in an Asus P5K SE and it works BRILLIANTLY! Passmark lists it as having an average benchmark of 4194 and I am consistently getting just below 4700! GREAT SUCCESS! However I get the message "You need to update your BIOS to unleash the full power of this CPU" on start up. As far as I know this is because my BIOS is lacking certain instructions, specifically:
> 
> SSE4.1 / Streaming SIMD Extensions 4.1
> 
> NX / XD / Execute disable bit
> 
> VT / Virtualization technology
> 
> This is the download page for the latest BIOS version 1402 http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5K_SE/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Would anyone be able to insert the new instructions into a modified BIOS that will prevent the start up error message from appearing? (And no you cannot simply disable it, it seems.)


here you go

P5K-SE-1402.zip 591k .zip file


----------



## neiliohep

Jeez that was fast, you sir are awesome, thank you so much.








Flashed the BIOS, works perfectly!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neiliohep*
> 
> Jeez that was fast, you sir are awesome, thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flashed the BIOS, works perfectly!


no problem enjoy.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreynam2*
> 
> I am wondering if there is any motherboard either with CPU Socket LGA771 or LGA775 that supports 16gb ddr3 ram 2400mhz?
> 
> i have a
> 
> Intel Quad Xeon X5470 3.33Ghz - Modified for LGA 775
> 
> and
> 
> CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model CMY16GX3M2A2400C11A
> 
> Now looking for a motherboard that is compatible with both any advice?
> 
> thank you


I have the ga-ep45t-ud3lr, and I can tell you that while you can have 16gb of ram, there is no way you will clock it to 2400. First it will not accept any high density modules, and anything after 1600 requires heavy heavy voltage increases to the NB

Heck i currently have my 1333 modules at 1066 to maintain my 4ghz oc


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Like I've promised some pics from my X5470 @5GHz... with box cooler
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xmqnwf
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2750130_gagarin77_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5470_5011.01_mhz
> 
> 
> 
> Lets just say it was cold that night...


Nice. What is the vid of your x5470?

I mean to ask, what version is your AIDA64 Extreme.

Thanks


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Nice. What is the vid of your x5470?
> 
> I mean to ask, what version is your AIDA64 Extreme.
> 
> Thanks


Aida 4.30.2900
VID is the same as in the 2nd pic (1,184V) or around that number. I don't have X70 installed at the moment so I can't check it.
I don't think VID plays a bigger role when overclocking. I have three X5450 E0 that are really, really great overclockers, one has vid with similar value as mentioned earlier (or a bit lower) and the other two have around 1,240V. All three of them can do stable 4GHz under 1,3V (1,28xx). Anyway 1,240V is the highest VID I've seen so far, but I didn't really look for it. I could check what is displayed on some screens I've taken (a bunch of Xeons ranging from E5420 to X5482) but all of them are under prime95 load so the values are different than in idle.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Aida 4.30.2900
> VID is the same as in the 2nd pic (1,184V) or around that number. I don't have X70 installed at the moment so I can't check it.
> I don't think VID plays a bigger role when overclocking. I have three X5450 E0 that are really, really great overclockers, one has vid with similar value as mentioned earlier (or a bit lower) and the other two have around 1,240V. All three of them can do stable 4GHz under 1,3V (1,28xx). Anyway 1,240V is the highest VID I've seen so far, but I didn't really look for it. I could check what is displayed on some screens I've taken (a bunch of Xeons ranging from E5420 to X5482) but all of them are under prime95 load so the values are different than in idle.


When you guys are talking about your voltage, is it bios or in cpuz or similar?

Cause my bios and cpuz voltages are significantly off


----------



## p0intman

Hi everybody!

I just installed a x5460 on a Asus P5Q Deluxe that I bought used and hacked the socket to fit the 771 CPU. I updated the BIOS with a modified BIOS file from here: http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/

Anyway, it's put togheter with 8GB (4x2GB Corsair Dominator 1066Mhz) RAM, GTX660OC, an Intel 128GB SSD and two case fans. Nothing else. The PSU is a somewhat old "be quiet! Dark Power Pro 530W". The PSU has been rock solid providing power for my old Asus P5B Deluxe WiFi, Q6600, the same 8GB RAM, two 3.5" disks, a SSD plus a bunch of case fans.

Windows 7 is installed and all the motherboard drivers are installed. Installed the NVIDIA driver and after that the system reboots unexpectedly. Doesn't matter what I do, it can happen when I open up a program or scroll the mousewheel... No BSOD, just a black screen.

The CPU and memory is correct when checking the BIOS.

Is there anything that needs to be set in BIOS, vCore or something like that? I suspect that the PSU isn't delivering enough juice for this thirsty CPU, but then again it shouldn't be rebooting when doing stuff like opening Chrome and/or surfing the web, it should be rebooting when doing CPU heavy stuff. Or am I wrong?!

I don't know what to do now. The system is unusable in it's current state.

Thanks in advance!
P-H


----------



## TheProfiteer

try stress testing components while its running, that might give a clue at what to look at


----------



## DeadSkull

Past 4.4 Ghz or 460 FSB with gigabyte ep45-ud3p do you guys set mch skew to 50?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0intman*
> 
> Hi everybody!
> 
> I just installed a x5460 on a Asus P5Q Deluxe that I bought used and hacked the socket to fit the 771 CPU. I updated the BIOS with a modified BIOS file from here: http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/
> 
> Anyway, it's put togheter with 8GB (4x2GB Corsair Dominator 1066Mhz) RAM, GTX660OC, an Intel 128GB SSD and two case fans. Nothing else. The PSU is a somewhat old "be quiet! Dark Power Pro 530W". The PSU has been rock solid providing power for my old Asus P5B Deluxe WiFi, Q6600, the same 8GB RAM, two 3.5" disks, a SSD plus a bunch of case fans.
> 
> Windows 7 is installed and all the motherboard drivers are installed. Installed the NVIDIA driver and after that the system reboots unexpectedly. Doesn't matter what I do, it can happen when I open up a program or scroll the mousewheel... No BSOD, just a black screen.
> 
> The CPU and memory is correct when checking the BIOS.
> 
> Is there anything that needs to be set in BIOS, vCore or something like that? I suspect that the PSU isn't delivering enough juice for this thirsty CPU, but then again it shouldn't be rebooting when doing stuff like opening Chrome and/or surfing the web, it should be rebooting when doing CPU heavy stuff. Or am I wrong?!
> 
> I don't know what to do now. The system is unusable in it's current state.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> P-H


try this bios and see if it fixes it if you can still flash

P5Q-ASUS-DELUXE-2301.zip 1176k .zip file


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0intman*
> 
> Hi everybody!
> 
> I just installed a x5460 on a Asus P5Q Deluxe that I bought used and hacked the socket to fit the 771 CPU. I updated the BIOS with a modified BIOS file from here: http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/
> 
> Anyway, it's put togheter with 8GB (4x2GB Corsair Dominator 1066Mhz) RAM, GTX660OC, an Intel 128GB SSD and two case fans. Nothing else. The PSU is a somewhat old "be quiet! Dark Power Pro 530W". The PSU has been rock solid providing power for my old Asus P5B Deluxe WiFi, Q6600, the same 8GB RAM, two 3.5" disks, a SSD plus a bunch of case fans.
> 
> Windows 7 is installed and all the motherboard drivers are installed. Installed the NVIDIA driver and after that the system reboots unexpectedly. Doesn't matter what I do, it can happen when I open up a program or scroll the mousewheel... No BSOD, just a black screen.
> 
> The CPU and memory is correct when checking the BIOS.
> 
> Is there anything that needs to be set in BIOS, vCore or something like that? I suspect that the PSU isn't delivering enough juice for this thirsty CPU, but then again it shouldn't be rebooting when doing stuff like opening Chrome and/or surfing the web, it should be rebooting when doing CPU heavy stuff. Or am I wrong?!
> 
> I don't know what to do now. The system is unusable in it's current state.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> P-H


1. OK. First something you might have overlooked - recheck cpu cooler mounting, or reinstall it. Maybe your PC turns off because cpu gets overheated due to bad contact with base of the cooler.
2. Turn off energy saving functions inside BIOS and see if there is any difference: Speedstep, C1/C1E, C-State and also Load-Line Calibration (intel C-State aka C2/C3/C4 should always be off because it doesn't work properly with Xeons). If there is a change than turn them on one by one to find the culprit.
3. Otherwise try swapping PSU with another unit (maybe you can borrow one from some friends).
4. If you can't get another PSU than disconnect anything that is not essential (like 3 RAM modules. keyboard / mouse) and if possible swap graphics with something less power-hungry.


----------



## p0intman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try this bios and see if it fixes it if you can still flash
> 
> P5Q-ASUS-DELUXE-2301.zip 1176k .zip file


Thanks, I'll try that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> 1. OK. First something you might have overlooked - recheck cpu cooler mounting, or reinstall it. Maybe your PC turns off because cpu gets overheated due to bad contact with base of the cooler.
> 2. Turn off energy saving functions inside BIOS and see if there is any difference: Speedstep, C1/C1E, C-State and also Load-Line Calibration (intel C-State aka C2/C3/C4 should always be off because it doesn't work properly with Xeons). If there is a change than turn them on one by one to find the culprit.
> 3. Otherwise try swapping PSU with another unit (maybe you can borrow one from some friends).
> 4. If you can't get another PSU than disconnect anything that is not essential (like 3 RAM modules. keyboard / mouse) and if possible swap graphics with something less power-hungry.


Thanks for the reply.

The CPU is cooled with a gigantic Noctua CPU cooler. The temp was around 40 degrees C on stock 3.16Ghz at idle with the CPU fan set on "silent" in BIOS. So that seems to be OK.

I did some overclocking just after my initial post and the system is stable with the OC, very strange... I went up to 3.8Ghz (400Mhz x 9.5). Upped the vCore to 1.275 and ENABLED Load-Line Calibration (followed this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1472105/oc-q9650-asus-p5q-deluxe#post_21911118). Did nothing else.
CPU is idling at 55 degrees C and the system haven't rebooted once...

I just went in and checked/changed in BIOS, Intel C-state was already disabled, i disabled Speedstep but left Load Line Calibration enabled (what does it do?).

Thanks again!


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0intman*
> 
> Thanks, I'll try that.
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> The CPU is cooled with a gigantic Noctua CPU cooler. The temp was around 40 degrees C on stock 3.16Ghz at idle with the CPU fan set on "silent" in BIOS. So that seems to be OK.
> 
> I did some overclocking just after my initial post and the system is stable with the OC, very strange... I went up to 3.8Ghz (400Mhz x 9.5). Upped the vCore to 1.275 and ENABLED Load-Line Calibration (followed this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1472105/oc-q9650-asus-p5q-deluxe#post_21911118). Did nothing else.
> CPU is idling at 55 degrees C and the system haven't rebooted once...
> 
> I just went in and checked/changed in BIOS, Intel C-state was already disabled, i disabled Speedstep but left Load Line Calibration enabled (what does it do?).
> 
> Thanks again!


Something is not right because you have worse temps than I have on box cooler. Maybe it is monitoring soft that you use, otherwise your cooler does not sit properly. Use Aida64 to check your temp because it automatically adjust proper Tjmax for those Xeons.
LLC makes the voltage to be exactly as the value you set in BIOS. If it is disabled you will have Vdroop = Vcore becomes lower when processor is stressed. This can result in BSOD when processor needs more voltage than it is given. LLC should be disabled @stock anyway my system behaves strangely when I turn it at stock and leave Vcore on Auto.
Your Xeon may be degraded or damaged if increasing voltage and changing freq. made it stable. Or maybe it was RAM / timings all along.


----------



## CaptainRambo

I have installed my replacement mobo successfully, was wondering if there's a point to have the microcodes installed before using the Xeon chip. Or if I should just update to the latest BIOS first then do the microcodes later? Have not received the Xeon chip just yet, but it's on its way.

Mobo: GA-EP45-UD3L rev 1.0
Current CPU: Pentium E2200
Replacing CPU: Xeon X5460 E0 version.
Current BIOS version: F4


----------



## FireHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainRambo*
> 
> I have installed my replacement mobo successfully, was wondering if there's a point to have the microcodes installed before using the Xeon chip. Or if I should just update to the latest BIOS first then do the microcodes later? Have not received the Xeon chip just yet, but it's on its way.
> 
> Mobo: GA-EP45-UD3L rev 1.0
> Current CPU: Pentium E2200
> Replacing CPU: Xeon X5460 E0 version.
> Current BIOS version: F4


Hi, I think it's better to already patch and update the lastest BIOS with the microcodes!, Something the Original BIOS doesn't recognize the Xeon!


----------



## p0intman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Something is not right because you have worse temps than I have on box cooler. Maybe it is monitoring soft that you use, otherwise your cooler does not sit properly. Use Aida64 to check your temp because it automatically adjust proper Tjmax for those Xeons.
> LLC makes the voltage to be exactly as the value you set in BIOS. If it is disabled you will have Vdroop = Vcore becomes lower when processor is stressed. This can result in BSOD when processor needs more voltage than it is given. LLC should be disabled @stock anyway my system behaves strangely when I turn it at stock and leave Vcore on Auto.
> Your Xeon may be degraded or damaged if increasing voltage and changing freq. made it stable. Or maybe it was RAM / timings all along.


Thanks for the reply.

I set the CPU fan to run at 100% at all times, it's a Noctua so it's silent even at 12V.



Which should I trust?! AIDA64 Extreme or Core Temp? How can they be different?! ~30 degrees C at 3.8Ghz in idle and ~55 in almost full load, can that be possible?!









It's a C0 stepping also... I think that matters, or no?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0intman*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I set the CPU fan to run at 100% at all times, it's a Noctua so it's silent even at 12V.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which should I trust?! AIDA64 Extreme or Core Temp? How can they be different?! ~30 degrees C at 3.8Ghz in idle and ~55 in almost full load, can that be possible?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a C0 stepping also... I think that matters, or no?


Set Tjmax in CoreTemp to 85 (following intel specs for Xeons) and it will display exactly the same temp as Aida. I suggested earlier to use Aida because it adjusts proper Tjmax automatically.


----------



## lewisl1

Millionth update/question

Probably a stupid question, but will this bios chip work on my motherboard
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIOS-CHIP-EVGA-nForce-680i-SLI-122-CK-NF63-RX-/380363324910?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588f6bbdee

I ask because the model number of my board is only one off its 122-CK-NF68, not 63. My chip is also something that can be pulled, so no soldering required.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewisl1*
> 
> Millionth update/question
> 
> Probably a stupid question, but will this bios chip work on my motherboard
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIOS-CHIP-EVGA-nForce-680i-SLI-122-CK-NF63-RX-/380363324910?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588f6bbdee
> 
> I ask because the model number of my board is only one off its 122-CK-NF68, not 63. My chip is also something that can be pulled, so no soldering required.


Yeah, that was stupid question. I don't understand why you just can't go and buy matching BIOS chip with proper designation:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIOS-Chip-EVGA-122-CK-NF68-A1-/380307686001?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588c1ac271

I don't know if your mobo is rev. A1 but there are plenty more easy to find.


----------



## lewisl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Yeah, that was stupid question. I don't understand why you just can't go and buy matching BIOS chip with proper designation:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIOS-Chip-EVGA-122-CK-NF68-A1-/380307686001?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588c1ac271
> 
> I don't know if your mobo is rev. A1 but there are plenty more easy to find.


1. Thank you for the link
2. This item did not come up in my search
3. It is an A1 Revision


----------



## Xevi

*E5440 E0 2.83Ghz*



1m


32m


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Like I've promised some pics from my X5470 @5GHz... with box cooler
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xmqnwf
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2750130_gagarin77_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5470_5011.01_mhz
> 
> 
> 
> Lets just say it was cold that night...


Go gooo! Courage









Use this setting

1.54vCore
1.3v VTT
1.63v PLL
1.48vNorth (extreme fan +190cfm, 120x120x80 4000rpm)


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> *E5440 E0 2.83Ghz*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1m
> 
> 
> 32m


Nice FSB







SS?
Is that the same Biostar as earlier?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> Go gooo! Courage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use this setting
> 
> 1.54vCore
> 1.3v VTT
> 1.63v PLL
> 1.48vNorth (extreme fan +190cfm, 120x120x80 4000rpm)


Settings were similar, 1,52Vcore, Auto VTT/PLL (overvolt anyway), 1,44-1,48VNB, 1.7-1,8V RAM. I couldn't give it more Vcore because I was hitting very high temps on POST and I didn't want to crisp this chip. Anyway I don't think I could go much further as fsb wall seam to be around 505-509MHz for this mobo. I may try again if it gets colder as I have recently removed mobo from the case and got into proper benching environment.... meaning now it is sitting on motherboard's box









At the moment I'm molesting Pentium 4 631 and I think I've accidentally shortened it's lifespan when I switched onboard Vcore jumper to "high voltage" and forgot to lower in BIOS Vcore settings. As a result it turned on with something near 2V and since than I cant get it stable at 4,5GHz with 1,58Vcore as I had before.


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Nice FSB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS?
> Is that the same Biostar as earlier?
> Settings were similar, 1,52Vcore, Auto VTT/PLL (overvolt anyway), 1,44-1,48VNB, 1.7-1,8V RAM. I couldn't give it more Vcore because I was hitting very high temps on POST and I didn't want to crisp this chip. Anyway I don't think I could go much further as fsb wall seam to be around 505-509MHz for this mobo. I may try again if it gets colder as I have recently removed mobo from the case and got into proper benching environment.... meaning now it is sitting on motherboard's box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment I'm molesting Pentium 4 631 and I think I've accidentally shortened it's lifespan when I switched onboard Vcore jumper to "high voltage" and forgot to lower in BIOS Vcore settings. As a result it turned on with something near 2V and since than I cant get it stable at 4,5GHz with 1,58Vcore as I had before.


Yeahhh! I was KO (when the limit, the BIOS chip is corrupts)








Bios buy another chip eBay, I was able to restore the old, changing the chip to the board in place











With the *P4 631, is a Cedal Mill, these 65nm* processors do not need much voltage, especially leaves everything in the car! only modifies the vcore / vDIMM

Strap, vnorth, PLL, VTT, etc ... in AUTO, since Asus P45 are very delicate, if modified, usually give "FSB wall" to 300FSB

By air, you can do 4.8 / 5GHz with 1.6vcore without much trouble


----------



## AllGo'N'Show

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewisl1*
> 
> 1. Thank you for the link
> 2. This item did not come up in my search
> 3. It is an A1 Revision


Don't forget to ask the seller what BIOS revision is loaded on it, see if he knows what he is selling "brand new"

Good luck


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> Yeahhh! I was KO (when the limit, the BIOS chip is corrupts)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bios buy another chip eBay, I was able to restore the old, changing the chip to the board in place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the *P4 631, is a Cedal Mill, these 65nm* processors do not need much voltage, especially leaves everything in the car! only modifies the vcore / vDIMM
> 
> Strap, vnorth, PLL, VTT, etc ... in AUTO, since Asus P45 are very delicate, if modified, usually give "FSB wall" to 300FSB
> 
> By air, you can do 4.8 / 5GHz with 1.6vcore without much trouble


Mine was doing about 15x320 and couldn't get more out of it because mobo wouldn't POST. I don't remember how many times I've tried STRAPs 333 and 400 only to had to reset CMOS with a jumper because it was a total failure. Loosening RAM timings also resulted in no POST, so I'm quite sure it could go further, but some Auto setting wouldn't allow it (maybe RAM's 2nd and 3rd information, but thats only guessing).
Anyway I think that P4 is dying, it BSODed @stock and was acting strangely in windows. *That would be my first fried cpu.* Maybe I will make a keychain with it as a reminder.









On the other hand BIOS chip seems to be O.K.and now I've replaced cpu with my trusty X5450 and it is perfectly stable at 4GHz 1,2875V as it always was.


----------



## Xevi

You just have to change the divisor 1:1










I have:

x2 631
x2 641
x2 630
x2 640
x1 650
357
347
356
etc...


----------



## gagarin77

@Xevi yeah it was at 1:1 , I also tried different dividers without luck.
I have celeron D 341 but it is 533FSB chip, no idea if I will be able to get it working in this mobo.


----------



## Xevi

.
*E5430 E0*
.
.


----------



## Xevi

@gagarin77



1m


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> @gagarin77
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1m


Very nice, I see SuperPi 1M on the level of current generation I7 with 7+ year old Xeon. 100MHz cpu frequency more and you will beat locked multiplier quad - Q9650 record done on LN2. Keep up the great work








THX for the inside look of your settings.


----------



## Wojton

Are there any ASUS P5Q owners around here? What is the FSB wall of your motherboards with Quad Core CPU? And by that I mean, what is the highest FSB that your motherboard remains stable with (under stress testing). My P5Q Pro boots up and goes through 3DMark/SuperPI even with 500FSB no problem, but unfortunatelly, doesn't get past Prime95 anywhere near that







Just tested my E5450 @3,68GHz (460x8), VCore 1.43V, VTT 1.34V, NB 1.34V and it errored after 3 hours of Prime95 Blend. Currently testing with Northbridge voltage raised to 1.36V.


----------



## DeadSkull

I found a low temp low leakage x5470!

At these speeds this Xeon is crazy sensitive to ambient temperature in terms of stability and voltage required,


----------



## PoisonV

Hey guys sorry for bumping in your conversation but I have a very heavy problem over here!








I moded a Xeon X5450 to fit in my MSI p7n sli platinum motherboard -so far so good. As soon as I start the PC and enter BIOS, H/W monitor shows me a heat temperatur of (starting at) 57°C increasing every secong till to 100°C wich results in an shutdown!








Im new here and not shure if im in the right Thread for my Problem.
Id be very thankfull for help!


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoisonV*
> 
> Hey guys sorry for bumping in your conversation but I have a very heavy problem over here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I moded a Xeon X5450 to fit in my MSI p7n sli platinum motherboard -so far so good. As soon as I start the PC and enter BIOS, H/W monitor shows me a heat temperatur of (starting at) 57°C increasing every secong till to 100°C wich results in an shutdown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im new here and not shure if im in the right Thread for my Problem.
> Id be very thankfull for help!


Remount your heatsink and check how much TIM you use.


----------



## PoisonV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Remount your heatsink and check how much TIM you use.


Hey thanks for your fast reply,
I did that 3 times - eaven replaced the previeous mod sticker with a new one just several minutes ago - just to be shure.
Heat still increases from 57°C to 100°C in 20sec.









what could it be else?


----------



## Wojton

Simply touch the CPU heatsink, if it gets hot (or even warm) in that few seconds, then you really have a problem, otherwise, it could be just faulty temperature sensor.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoisonV*
> 
> Hey thanks for your fast reply,
> I did that 3 times - eaven replaced the previeous mod sticker with a new one just several minutes ago - just to be shure.
> Heat still increases from 57°C to 100°C in 20sec.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what could it be else?


You can also try to attach thermal sensor from your case to the heat sink (somewhere near the base) to at least get an indication how high are temperatures.
If you are sure that cooling is installed properly, than maybe you have some OC BIOS settings that you forgot to change before installing new cpu. Get into the BIOS, change settings if needed or load default. If that still doesn't help, than reset CMOS with a jumper.

BTW you should patch your BIOS with Xeon microcodes (use standard LGA775 cpu for flashing)


----------



## PoisonV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> You can also try to attach thermal sensor from your case to the heat sink (somewhere near the base) to at least get an indication how high are temperatures.
> If you are sure that cooling is installed properly, than maybe you have some OC BIOS settings that you forgot to change before installing new cpu. Get into the BIOS, change settings if needed or load default. If that still doesn't help, than reset CMOS with a jumper.
> 
> BTW you should patch your BIOS with Xeon microcodes (use standard LGA775 cpu for flashing)


Ok thanks for your advise. I managed to figure out that the actual temperatur was far below the monitored one.
As I couldnt manage to access windows long enough to add the xeon microcodes I changed my motherboard to a actualy weaker model (ASRock 4CoreDual-SATA2) -and voila everything is runing like a sharp 1+








As i found out other fowks had similar issues with different board according to false heat monitorisation.
As from my experience I do not recommend the MSI p7n for a quad core cpu! ( Dual Core Xeon´s have run smooth in a previous build)
It took all day but im finaly happy to use the x/e5450 in my low budget rig







- thankx again for the help!


----------



## Wojton

After a lot of tweaking, I finally got my P5Q Pro stable at 460FSB (with 3 sticks of RAM, mind you). VTT1,3V, NB Voltage 1,36V, CPU/PCI-e Spread Spectrum Disabled:


And with mobo stable, I also managed to stabilize my [email protected],16GHz.


However, it does require 1,51825V in BIOS to get past Prime95 - at 1,51250V it errored after 1,5hours of SmallFFT, but because of the very high temperatures, reaching 95C on the hottest core - I'm not gonna torture it again, based on my experience, I'm pretty sure it's stable at 1,51825V. Probably not gonna use those settings 24/7 - additional 100MHz isn't worth 0,08V Vcore increase, but those are gonna be a "Max performance" settings, in case I ever neeed those additional 100MHz for a CPU-demanding games







I used to have a similiar "Max performance" setings with my old Q6600 aswell and they've come in handy for Watch_Dogs







.


----------



## geofrancis

ok i have just upgraded a computer with an MSI G41M -P25 775 motherboard and 771 Xeon E5420.

its showing all 4 cores but it defauts to 100fsb and 7.5 multiplier, so i thought ok just turn the speed up and it should be fine.....

when i set 333fsb in the bios and reboot the bios says its at [email protected] but when i load windows and check with cpuz its at 210fsb so i thought it was just a problem with cpuz since the msi overclocking software also says its at 333 so i double check i ran a benchmark and verified its only at 210fsb and when i tried to change it from in windows from 333-400 the fsb jumped from 210 to 160fsb









i have updated the bios, microcode update, checked with a 775 core 2, but im running out of ideas at this point. even if i set the bios to 215 it still will only go as high as 210. even tho the motherboard and msi software say otherwise.


----------



## PoisonV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> After a lot of tweaking, I finally got my P5Q Pro stable at 460FSB (with 3 sticks of RAM, mind you). VTT1,3V, NB Voltage 1,36V, CPU/PCI-e Spread Spectrum Disabled
> 
> And with mobo stable, I also managed to stabilize my [email protected],16GHz.
> 
> However, it does require 1,51825V in BIOS to get past Prime95 - at 1,51250V it errored after 1,5hours of SmallFFT, but because of the very high temperatures, reaching 95C on the hottest core - I'm not gonna torture it again, based on my experience, I'm pretty sure it's stable at 1,51825V. Probably not gonna use those settings 24/7 - additional 100MHz isn't worth 0,08V Vcore increase, but those are gonna be a "Max performance" settings, in case I ever neeed those additional 100MHz for a CPU-demanding games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a similiar "Max performance" setings with my old Q6600 aswell and they've come in handy for Watch_Dogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Pretty awesome Wojton! Is it a realistic dream to think about playing battle field 4 with this settings







??
I do not know how my board can copy your settings but Im courious to give it a try ( 4GHz is 2x faster than my actual default core setting







).

btw. why the heck does RAM adjusting effect cpu results? I got 3GB RAM blocks (1x2GB & 1x1GB) and do not know if its capable for oc as you have done.


----------



## PoisonV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geofrancis*
> 
> ok i have just upgraded a computer with an MSI G41M -P25 775 motherboard and 771 Xeon E5420.
> 
> its showing all 4 cores but it defauts to 100fsb and 7.5 multiplier, so i thought ok just turn the speed up and it should be fine.....
> 
> when i set 333fsb in the bios and reboot the bios says its at [email protected] but when i load windows and check with cpuz its at 210fsb so i thought it was just a problem with cpuz since the msi overclocking software also says its at 333 so i double check i ran a benchmark and verified its only at 210fsb and when i tried to change it from in windows from 333-400 the fsb jumped from 210 to 160fsb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have updated the bios, microcode update, checked with a 775 core 2, but im running out of ideas at this point. even if i set the bios to 215 it still will only go as high as 210. even tho the motherboard and msi software say otherwise.


In your case Id try to adjust vcore +0,xxx in minimum steps and see results. But be careful by doing that.


----------



## geofrancis

i would have thought a lack of voltage would just make it unstable not cause the motherboard to run at a different speed than whats set in the bios ?


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoisonV*
> 
> Pretty awesome Wojton! Is it a realistic dream to think about playing battle field 4 with this settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> I do not know how my board can copy your settings but Im courious to give it a try ( 4GHz is 2x faster than my actual default core setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> btw. why the heck does RAM adjusting effect cpu results? I got 3GB RAM blocks (1x2GB & 1x1GB) and do not know if its capable for oc as you have done.


Your CPU is pretty much the same as mine (except its 120W TDP, not 80), so it's most likely capable of that clockspeed, but that ASRock mobo you're using definitely won't reach that FSB, to be honest, you'll be lucky if you break 400. But nevertheless, good luck









As for RAM, it's mainly the frequency, that has a notable effect on CPU benchmarks results. I've only mentioned that I'm using 3 sticks of RAM because it puts more strain on the northbridge than 2 or a single module of RAM, making it harder to stabilize at higher FSB. The motherboard with a single module of RAM can reach the higher FSB than with 2 or more modules.
.
.
.
That said. it seems that 3 sticks of RAM don't hold back my P5Q Pro too much, or at least not to the point where it can't go through benchmarks at 500+ FSB. I've just done SuperPI 1M with my [email protected],59GHz (*510FSB*, CPU-Z validation page for my exact settings), just for HWBot submission, because why not







.

Air cooling, not even using SetFSB, everything set in BIOS, booted up, closed all the unnecessary programs, no drama - it probably could go even higher than that, but my memory hits its limit at 1020MHz, won't go anywhere past that even at 2,3V. Oh well, I'm happy with what I got


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> After a lot of tweaking, I finally got my P5Q Pro stable at 460FSB (with 3 sticks of RAM, mind you). VTT1,3V, NB Voltage 1,36V, CPU/PCI-e Spread Spectrum Disabled:
> 
> 
> And with mobo stable, I also managed to stabilize my [email protected],16GHz.
> 
> 
> However, it does require 1,51825V in BIOS to get past Prime95 - at 1,51250V it errored after 1,5hours of SmallFFT, but because of the very high temperatures, reaching 95C on the hottest core - I'm not gonna torture it again, based on my experience, I'm pretty sure it's stable at 1,51825V. Probably not gonna use those settings 24/7 - additional 100MHz isn't worth 0,08V Vcore increase, but those are gonna be a "Max performance" settings, in case I ever neeed those additional 100MHz for a CPU-demanding games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a similiar "Max performance" setings with my old Q6600 aswell and they've come in handy for Watch_Dogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It seams as your Xeon is degraded. A good X5450 E0 needs about 1,2875V for 9x445 FSB on P5Q3 DLX and you are only 15MHz FSB higher. There shouldn't be much difference between those motherboards as it is in Gigabyte's case. It is even behaving worse than E5450 C0 stepping - 1,4V @9x445. Have you tried increasing voltages of RAM and NB instead of Vcore?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geofrancis*
> 
> ok i have just upgraded a computer with an MSI G41M -P25 775 motherboard and 771 Xeon E5420.
> 
> its showing all 4 cores but it defauts to 100fsb and 7.5 multiplier, so i thought ok just turn the speed up and it should be fine.....
> 
> when i set 333fsb in the bios and reboot the bios says its at [email protected] but when i load windows and check with cpuz its at 210fsb so i thought it was just a problem with cpuz since the msi overclocking software also says its at 333 so i double check i ran a benchmark and verified its only at 210fsb and when i tried to change it from in windows from 333-400 the fsb jumped from 210 to 160fsb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have updated the bios, microcode update, checked with a 775 core 2, but im running out of ideas at this point. even if i set the bios to 215 it still will only go as high as 210. even tho the motherboard and msi software say otherwise.


I would look into RAM settings if I were you. It is hard on those old chipsets to run high frequency DDR3 RAM, especially if you have high density chips.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> It seams as your Xeon is degraded. A good X5450 E0 needs about 1,2875V for 9x445 FSB on P5Q3 DLX and you are only 15MHz FSB higher. There shouldn't be much difference between those motherboards as it is in Gigabyte's case. It is even behaving worse than E5450 C0 stepping - 1,4V @9x445. Have you tried increasing voltages of RAM and NB instead of Vcore?
> I would look into RAM settings if I were you. It is hard on those old chipsets to run high frequency DDR3 RAM, especially if you have high density chips.


From what I've learned, X54xx Xeon's generally need lower voltage to do the same clock as E54xx at higher voltage (not that it matters too much, because X54xx draw about the same amount of power and generate the same amount of heat at 1,29V as E64xx at 1,4V). As I already said, mine does [email protected],43V rock stable (verified with 8hours Prime95 SmallFFT+Blend). I find it yo be about average with other E5450's. It's above that clockspeed when it needs much more volts to remain stable (but that's also because my motherboard becomes harder to stabilize above 450FSB),

I'm gonna be using 4,[email protected],43V settings 24/7, the 4,[email protected],51V setting is just here in case I ever need it. As for HWBot frequency, 1,6V VCore was pretty much a shot in a dark - I don't have a clue how stable is my CPU at that clockspeed, I'm not mad to check that with my mediocre air cooling










So yeah, all in all, it might be degraded a bit (I have no clue what was its past), but 4,[email protected],43V is about average for E5450, so it's not too bad I think







As for RAM voltage, I'm using 2,0V, which kept my Corsair XMS2DHX modules stable at ~900-950MHz (depending on CPU I used) for the last 2 years or so, I don't think that has changed all of the sudden







.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> From what I've learned, X54xx Xeon's generally need lower voltage to do the same clock as E54xx at higher voltage (not that it matters too much, because X54xx draw about the same amount of power and generate the same amount of heat at 1,29V as E64xx at 1,4V). As I already said, mine does [email protected],43V rock stable (verified with 8hours Prime95 SmallFFT+Blend). I find it yo be about average with other E5450's. It's above that clockspeed when it needs much more volts to remain stable (but that's also because my motherboard becomes harder to stabilize above 450FSB),
> 
> I'm gonna be using 4,[email protected],43V settings 24/7, the 4,[email protected],51V setting is just here in case I ever need it. As for HWBot frequency, 1,6V VCore was pretty much a shot in a dark - I don't have a clue how stable is my CPU at that clockspeed, I'm not mad to check that with my mediocre air cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, all in all, it might be degraded a bit (I have no clue what was its past), but 4,[email protected],43V is about average for E5450, so it's not too bad I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for RAM voltage, I'm using 2,0V, which kept my Corsair XMS2DHX modules stable at ~900-950MHz (depending on CPU I used) for the last 2 years or so, I don't think that has changed all of the sudden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't have any E5450 at the moment but some guys on this forum were doing 4GHz on E5450 with much lower voltage than I am on X5450. And there is no way for good E0 chip to need more voltage than C0. Also I had X5450 C0 and E5450 C0 and they both needed around 1,4V for 4GHz to be stable. As for power consumption it is as follows for 4GHz: [email protected],4V - 280W+; [email protected],4V - 240W; [email protected],35V ~250W. That is consumption measured on the whole rig while running Prime95 small FFT. Mine X5450 @1,2875V should be about 225W and your [email protected],43V should be over 260W area (if it was in my rig). Of course difference would be very small in less stressful applications such as gaming.
Maybe you could have pushed a different chip further, but it really doesn't matter since it works for you and you seem to be happy with it.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> some guys on this forum were doing 4GHz on E5450 with much lower voltage than I am on X5450. And there is no way for good E0 chip to need more voltage than C0. Also I had X5450 C0 and E5450 C0 and they both needed around 1,4V for 4GHz to be stable.


Hmm, I haven't seen anyone reaching 4GHz with E5450 below 1,35V, but maybe I wasn't looking hard enough. I'm not denying anything you said - the fact that my CPU boots up even at 4,6GHz, yet, struggles to stabilize at as low as 4,2 seems to be backing it up - it probably is degraded, I have no clue how my CPU was treated in the past (and it's not like I'm going easy on it either), so I can't tell for sure.

I'm gonna test now how much volts exactly it requires for 445x9 (I'm thinking, since going from 4,05 to 4,14GHz requires such high VCore increase, additional 50MHz down might just make a difference), I'm hoping to end up somewhere below 1,4V, but we'll see.

The reason why I'm happy with my CPU's performance is because my motherboard can't maintain stability much higher than 450FSB with 3 modules of RAM - 460 is a peak of it's capabilities for 24/7 usage, which matches the results from this motherboard review's (~450FSB with Quad-Core ~520 with Dual-Core CPU's - [ Review 1 ] [ Review 2 ] ). So even if it was a better chip, 4,05-4,15GHz would be all I can hope for anyway, because of the motherboard limits (replacing the motherboard just for 200-300 more MHz is rather pointless).

And at the end of the day, my Xeon is only a placeholder for a couple of months, while I'm saving up for a Haswell platform, so it's perfomance is satisfactory for that role









*[EDIT]*Yup, that 50MHz really DOES make a difference, 4.0GHz (445x9), *1.38V* in BIOS, stable
(Prime95 SmallFFT - no errors after 3 hours). What really amazes me is how much lower the temperature is under Prime95 - *about 20C!*







I think these are gonna be my new 24/7 settings, that 50MHz really isn't worth the additional voltage / temperature increase.



I think that's about average compared to other E5450's


----------



## IgoRRR

Hi,

has anyone modded a ASRock P43DE motherboard?

Is there a modded bios that I can use?

Will a E5xxx or a X5xxx xeon work?

Thank you in advance


----------



## clobber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IgoRRR*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> has anyone modded a ASRock P43DE motherboard?
> 
> Is there a modded bios that I can use?
> 
> Will a E5xxx or a X5xxx xeon work?
> 
> Thank you in advance


Yes, it's supported.
Here's the modded bios, attached in this post.

P43DE1.70.zip 627k .zip file


----------



## oleczek

Hi there,
Can any one help me to mod my Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2C (rev. 1.1) bios?

G31MES2C.zip 400k .zip file

need codes for both SLANQ and SLBBM cpus
Thanks
Aleks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oleczek*
> 
> Hi there,
> Can any one help me to mod my Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2C (rev. 1.1) bios?
> 
> G31MES2C.zip 400k .zip file
> 
> need codes for both SLANQ and SLBBM cpus
> Thanks
> Aleks


here you go

G31MES2C.zip 399k .zip file


----------



## adamdbz

Does anybody what an E5430 with the sticker applied? (for sale)

PM me if you want it.


----------



## adamdbz

I have a ?

can i cut the black plastic while an old CPU is in? so it protects the pins?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamdbz*
> 
> I have a ?
> 
> can i cut the black plastic while an old CPU is in? so it protects the pins?


There isn't much space between cpu and the socket frame, you probably won't be able to fit a knife in there.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamdbz*
> 
> I have a ?
> 
> can i cut the black plastic while an old CPU is in? so it protects the pins?


I'd do it with out the cpu, you might end up pushing on it and actually bending the pins, the guides cut really easy, don't be afraid of em and just do it slow, push down on them don't saw


----------



## adamdbz

I ask because i already killed a board.. may it rest in peace.

and i thought about selling the CPU but it will be such a good upgrade and i have every thing i need..

if i manege to do it with the CPU in.
will the 771 CPU still fit?


----------



## oleczek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go
> 
> G31MES2C.zip 399k .zip file


Thanks djthrottleboi, but now i have question: before, bios file was called G31MES2C.F8, and after Your modding it came with G31MES2C.ROM. Why is that? I thought that *.rom files only for AMI bioses.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oleczek*
> 
> Thanks djthrottleboi, but now i have question: before, bios file was called G31MES2C.F8, and after Your modding it came with G31MES2C.ROM. Why is that? I thought that *.rom files only for AMI bioses.


Incorrect. Both AMI and Award BIOS images are usually in .rom format. Gigabyte uses the version of the BIOS as the file extension, to make each version easier to distinguish, but you can still change it's extension back to .rom and flash it without a problem - it's just the name, the BIOS file remains exactly the same








*djthrottleboi* probably renamed the BIOS file, so that he could use commands from the 2nd post of this thread and forgot to rename it back after adding the microcodes. You can either rename it back to G31MES2C.F8 or just flash it as G31MES2C.ROM, as I said - it makes no difference


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oleczek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go
> 
> G31MES2C.zip 399k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks djthrottleboi, but now i have question: before, bios file was called G31MES2C.F8, and after Your modding it came with G31MES2C.ROM. Why is that? I thought that *.rom files only for AMI bioses.
Click to expand...

change .rom to .F8 and it will work the same. i forgot to do it lol. you are correct @Wojton though i didn't know the instructions were in this thread lol. i do it from the same place i got cbrom a while back.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> From what I've learned, X54xx Xeon's generally need lower voltage to do the same clock as E54xx at higher voltage (not that it matters too much, because X54xx draw about the same amount of power and generate the same amount of heat at 1,29V as E64xx at 1,4V). As I already said, mine does [email protected],43V rock stable (verified with 8hours Prime95 SmallFFT+Blend). I find it yo be about average with other E5450's. It's above that clockspeed when it needs much more volts to remain stable (but that's also because my motherboard becomes harder to stabilize above 450FSB),
> 
> I'm gonna be using 4,[email protected],43V settings 24/7, the 4,[email protected],51V setting is just here in case I ever need it. As for HWBot frequency, 1,6V VCore was pretty much a shot in a dark - I don't have a clue how stable is my CPU at that clockspeed, I'm not mad to check that with my mediocre air cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, all in all, it might be degraded a bit (I have no clue what was its past), but 4,[email protected],43V is about average for E5450, so it's not too bad I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for RAM voltage, I'm using 2,0V, which kept my Corsair XMS2DHX modules stable at ~900-950MHz (depending on CPU I used) for the last 2 years or so, I don't think that has changed all of the sudden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


4,[email protected],43V settings 24/7 is way too much voltage for an x5450 Xeon, even SLANP.

Are your Cpu Termination and Cpu Reference settings ok? Either your chip is massively degraded or some of the voltage and overclock settings are not right.

*EDIT:* Just saw that you are running 3 sticks of ram. That's probably the culprit.


----------



## oced_quest

Hi All!

I have a spare, old ASUS P5Q-EM mobo (G45) sitting here, and I'm wondering whether I could use some E5450 or X5460 on it.

Broadly speaking, which kind of performances should I expect off such a combo? Oc'ing it (if possible) to around 4GHz or slightly more, could it offer something comparable to a contemporary Pentium G3258/H97 combo at the same clock?

Bests, Luca


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> 4,[email protected],43V settings 24/7 is way too much voltage for an x5450 Xeon, even SLANP.
> 
> Are your Cpu Termination and Cpu Reference settings ok? Either your chip is massively degraded or some of the voltage and overclock settings are not right.
> 
> *EDIT:* Just saw that you are running 3 sticks of ram. That's probably the culprit.


I have *E*5450 not *X*5450 - quite a difference when it comes to overclocking. Again, from what I've read (and I went through a lot of pages of this thread), people with *E*5450's need about 1,35-1,4V to do 4GHz. Mine does 4,0GHz (445x9) at 1,38625V in BIOS, which I find to be about average compared to other E5450's, but requires additional 0,05V to remain stable at just 50MHz higher frequency (450x9) and another 0,08V (!) to do 4,14GHz (460x9) - I've tried increasing Vtt/PLL instead, but it seems to make no difference. I'm gonna try experiment with them a bit more, maybe I missed something crucial, but I'm slowly running out of ideas









I'm definitely not removing RAM to lower my CPU VCore though - I've read that 3 modules make overclocking more difficult, but higher VCore is the price I'm willing to pay to keep 6GB of RAM - removing a memory module would be kinda like driving a bus with less passengers to make it use less fuel - sure, it's going to work, but it no longer serves the purpose (yes, that's the best analogy I could come up with lol).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oced_quest*
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> I have a spare, old ASUS P5Q-EM mobo (G45) sitting here, and I'm wondering whether I could use some E5450 or X5460 on it.
> 
> Broadly speaking, which kind of performances should I expect off such a combo? Oc'ing it (if possible) to around 4GHz or slightly more, could it offer something comparable to a contemporary Pentium G3258/H97 combo at the same clock?
> 
> Bests, Luca


Hello Luca, P5Q Pro & E5450 user here. Your motherboard will absolutely work with Xeon CPU.
Overclocking-wise, Quad-Core Xeon's are very simliar to Core2Quad Q9550/Q9650 CPU's, and someone reported Q9550 stable at 425FSB with this motherboard, 425FSB x 9 = 3825MHz. Even assuming that your motherboard for one reason or another won't reach as high, I think you can expect ~3,7GHz The biggest drawback of your motherboard is it's 4-phase power section, but with Load-Line calibration enabled, it shouldn't be that much of a problem







.

As for the performance of such CPU compared to G3258, it's quite funny, because I was investigating the exact same topic just yesterday (currently I'm saving up for Haswell platform aswell and was conteplating whether I should start off with G3258 or i3-4330 and I've found the answer on this polish website (I would send you a link to this page translated to english, but for some reason, Google Translate messes up the charts and makes them unreadable). Generally speaking, [email protected],7GHz was faster than Q9550 (which performs the same as Quad-Core Xeon's clock-to-clock), by about 20-30% in most of the tests (with the exception of 3DMark, Far Cry 3 and The Witcher 2). Even if Pentium was running only at 4,0GHz, it would still perform slightly better in applications utilizing only 2-cores due to newer architecture. At the same time it's power consumption is less than half of Q9550's / Xeon's.

So as much as I like the LGA775 platform, if you have a choice between G45+E5450 and H97+G3258, go for the latter, you won't regret it


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oced_quest*
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> I have a spare, old ASUS P5Q-EM mobo (G45) sitting here, and I'm wondering whether I could use some E5450 or X5460 on it.
> 
> Broadly speaking, which kind of performances should I expect off such a combo? Oc'ing it (if possible) to around 4GHz or slightly more, could it offer something comparable to a contemporary Pentium G3258/H97 combo at the same clock?
> 
> Bests, Luca


Judging from Cinebench R15 results X5460 is about 50% faster @stock than that Pentium, probably even more when overclocked. In Passmark it scores 25% higher, and Aida64 results are also way higher than that of a G3258.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *oced_quest*
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> I have a spare, old ASUS P5Q-EM mobo (G45) sitting here, and I'm wondering whether I could use some E5450 or X5460 on it.
> 
> Broadly speaking, which kind of performances should I expect off such a combo? Oc'ing it (if possible) to around 4GHz or slightly more, could it offer something comparable to a contemporary Pentium G3258/H97 combo at the same clock?
> 
> Bests, Luca
> 
> 
> 
> Judging from Cinebench R15 results X5460 is about 50% faster @stock than that Pentium, probably even more when overclocked. In Passmark it scores 25% higher, and Aida64 results are also way higher than that of a G3258.
Click to expand...

until you start overclocking that is. Also note the pentium has way stronger single core performance and that anything not using a ton of threads in real worl d performance the pentium will excel at. faster ram with newer tech and instruction sets makes it icing on the cake. I dont say that it leaves the xeon in the dust because we know it doesn't but however when overclocked it has a excellent advantage.
http://www.game-debate.com/cpu/index.php?pid=2261&pid2=2112&compare=xeon-processor-x5460-vs-pentium-g3258-3-2ghz
http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Xeon-X5460-vs-Intel-Pentium-G3258
http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/25/Intel_Pentium_Dual-Core_G3258_vs_Intel_Xeon_X5460.html


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Judging from Cinebench R15 results X5460 is about 50% faster @stock than that Pentium, probably even more when overclocked. In Passmark it scores 25% higher, and Aida64 results are also way higher than that of a G3258.


Yes, it's all great as long as you compare them in benchmark's, which utilize 4 cores and as long as Pentium is running at stock 3,2GHz (I mean, seriously, who buys this CPU to run it at stock clockspeed?). When you bump it to 4,5-4,7GHz and you compare them in a real word scenario (web-browsing, gaming, WinRAR, Photoshop etc.), the situation changes dramatically, Pentium outperforms Xeon's in most those tasks (as *djthrottleboi* said, it doesn't really "leave it in the dust", but nevertheless, _it is faster_), while consuming less then half of the Xeon's power. Not to mention that unlike LGA775, you can replace it with much faster i5 in the future.

Overall, other than the lower cost and very specific tasks, I don't see a single reason to use LGA775 Xeon's over LGA1150 G3258 (or any i3, for that matter). As many people in this thread said, Xeon is low-budget, last-ditch effort to keep up with it successors, but let's face it - it's a losing battle for this nearly 11-year old platform


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Judging from Cinebench R15 results X5460 is about 50% faster @stock than that Pentium, probably even more when overclocked. In Passmark it scores 25% higher, and Aida64 results are also way higher than that of a G3258.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's all great as long as you compare them in benchmark's, which utilize 4 cores and as long as Pentium is running at stock 3,2GHz (I mean, seriously, who buys this CPU to run it at stock clockspeed?). When you bump it to 4,5-4,7GHz and you compare them in a real word scenario (web-browsing, gaming, WinRAR, Photoshop etc.), the situation changes dramatically, Pentium outperforms Xeon's in most those tasks (as *djthrottleboi* said, it doesn't really "leave it in the dust", but nevertheless, it is faster), while consuming less then half of the power. Not to mention, that unlike LGA775, you can replace it with much faster i5 in the future.
> 
> Overall, I other than the lower cost and very specific tasks, I don't see a single reason to use LGA775 Xeon's over LGA1150 G3258 (or any i3, for that matter). As many people in this thread said, Xeon is low-budget, last-ditch effort to keep up with it successors, but let's face it - it's a losing battle for this nearly 11-year old platform
Click to expand...

if you have a 775 mobo already and cant afford the pentium i would then say get the xeon however. but if you can afford it grab the pentium and save for that future i5 or i7


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if you have a 775 mobo already and cant afford the pentium i would then say get the xeon however. but if you can afford it grab the pentium and save for that future i5 or i7


Exactly









Yesterday I got my GTX770 and right away, I've done a couple of benchmarks to see just how much my CPU bottlenecks it.

In 3DMark 11, it scored *8381* (with [email protected],0GHz) and *8757* (with [email protected],5GHz).

For comparison, in my graphics card review's it scored *10562* (Review 1, [email protected],7GHz)
and *11161* (Review 2, i7 3960 [email protected],6 GHz).

Interestingly, in 3DMark Fire Strike, this gap narrows down to about 500 points (with [email protected],0GHz) and about 300 points (with [email protected],5GHz).

In games that I've tested with [email protected],0GHz (Dying Light, Watch_Dogs, going to test Battlefield 3 soon), my card gets anywhere from *5 to 10 FPS* less than in it's reviews. Not a terrible bottleneck, considering how old this platform is, but noticible nonetheless.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Yes, it's all great as long as you compare them in benchmark's, which utilize 4 cores and as long as Pentium is running at stock 3,2GHz (I mean, seriously, who buys this CPU to run it at stock clockspeed?). When you bump it to 4,5-4,7GHz and you compare them in a real word scenario (web-browsing, gaming, WinRAR, Photoshop etc.), the situation changes dramatically, Pentium outperforms Xeon's in most those tasks (as *djthrottleboi* said, it doesn't really "leave it in the dust", but nevertheless, _it is faster_), while consuming less then half of the Xeon's power. Not to mention that unlike LGA775, you can replace it with much faster i5 in the future.
> 
> Overall, other than the lower cost and very specific tasks, I don't see a single reason to use LGA775 Xeon's over LGA1150 G3258 (or any i3, for that matter). As many people in this thread said, Xeon is low-budget, last-ditch effort to keep up with it successors, but let's face it - it's a losing battle for this nearly 11-year old platform


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if you have a 775 mobo already and cant afford the pentium i would then say get the xeon however. but if you can afford it grab the pentium and save for that future i5 or i7


Guys I've looked into HWbot scores on Cinebench R15 and at 6170MHz (record) with LN2 cooling Pentium got close to Xevi's X5470 @5Ghz.
It is true that G3258 has better performing cores, but in multi thread applications it is still not enough to beat the good old LGA771 Xeon. There is plenty of programs that use multiple threads, like Photoshop you mentioned and also Firefox for example.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Yes, it's all great as long as you compare them in benchmark's, which utilize 4 cores and as long as Pentium is running at stock 3,2GHz (I mean, seriously, who buys this CPU to run it at stock clockspeed?). When you bump it to 4,5-4,7GHz and you compare them in a real word scenario (web-browsing, gaming, WinRAR, Photoshop etc.), the situation changes dramatically, Pentium outperforms Xeon's in most those tasks (as *djthrottleboi* said, it doesn't really "leave it in the dust", but nevertheless, _it is faster_), while consuming less then half of the Xeon's power. Not to mention that unlike LGA775, you can replace it with much faster i5 in the future.
> 
> Overall, other than the lower cost and very specific tasks, I don't see a single reason to use LGA775 Xeon's over LGA1150 G3258 (or any i3, for that matter). As many people in this thread said, Xeon is low-budget, last-ditch effort to keep up with it successors, but let's face it - it's a losing battle for this nearly 11-year old platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if you have a 775 mobo already and cant afford the pentium i would then say get the xeon however. but if you can afford it grab the pentium and save for that future i5 or i7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guys I've looked into HWbot scores on Cinebench R15 and at 6170MHz (record) with LN2 cooling Pentium got close to Xevi's X5470 @5Ghz.
> It is true that G3258 has better performing cores, but in multi thread applications it is still not enough to beat the good old LGA771 Xeon. There is plenty of programs that use multiple threads, like Photoshop you mentioned and also Firefox for example.
Click to expand...

however it must also be taken into account most people will not use a cpu the way these guys are ln2 benching. they will build a rig oc it as much as they can (4GHz for the xeon and 4.8GHz average for the pentium) and they will game and do othe things yet it wont be like hardcore oc'ing with subzero temps which might i add subzero temps add tons of potential and efficiency and xeons thrive on efficiency. Also gagarin your intentions are good.

i feel ya however for a dual core that pentium holds it own and personally I think its worth more than a xeon about to be taken down by a pentium. also with 4.8GHz being a average oc for the pentium i dont see the xeon as being a factor as the ram performance is low and the tech is low and for a half past dead socket there are no real tangible benefits to staying on this socket besides either not being able to afford better or doing it just for the fun but for a main rig its time to let her go.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> however it must also be taken into account most people will not use a cpu the way these guys are ln2 benching. they will build a rig oc it as much as they can (4GHz for the xeon and 4.8GHz average for the pentium) and they will game and do othe things yet it wont be like hardcore oc'ing with subzero temps which might i add subzero temps add tons of potential and efficiency and xeons thrive on efficiency. Also gagarin your intentions are good.
> 
> i feel ya however for a dual core that pentium holds it own and personally I think its worth more than a xeon about to be taken down by a pentium. also with 4.8GHz being a average oc for the pentium i dont see the xeon as being a factor as the ram performance is low and the tech is low and for a half past dead socket there are no real tangible benefits to staying on this socket besides either not being able to afford better or doing it just for the fun but for a main rig its time to let her go.


@oced_quest asked about it because he has old LGA775 mobo and judging from his signature he has another rig for everyday use. If he plans to build a secondary rig than Xeon is the way to go, better (in my opinion) than Pentium and above all much cheaper. On the other hand G3258 would leave him with obsolete motherboard. DDR4s are already on the market and I know that currently they are more trouble than they are worth, but wait a year and you will see that H97+DDR3 combination has no future.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Guys I've looked into HWbot scores on Cinebench R15 and at 6170MHz (record) with LN2 cooling Pentium got close to Xevi's X5470 @5Ghz.
> It is true that G3258 has better performing cores, but in multi thread applications it is still not enough to beat the good old LGA771 Xeon. There is plenty of programs that use multiple threads, like Photoshop you mentioned and also Firefox for example.


Since there is hardly any comparison between LGA771 Xeon's and G3258 on the internet (other than HWBot database, which in my opinion doesn't really translate to the performance in average, daily-usage of the PC), I'm going to stick with the one that I based on earlier, which compares - among others - the [email protected],7GHz and [email protected],0GHz - that's about the closest I can get to comparing the Xeon's and G3258 directly.

At the time of writing my previous post, I've only looked into the performance of said CPU's in games and programs which I'm familiar with, such as WinRAR, ABBBYY Fine Reader, ACD See, Photoshop CS6 - G3258 outperforms Q9550 in nearly all of those tests. However, now that I looked a bit more closely into this comparison, I've got to admit - in programs which utilize more than 2-cores and multi-threading, such as True Crupt, Blender, Cinebench, WinZip - Q9550 (and thus, Xeon's) performs better than G3258.

That said, Pentium, being a Haswell CPU has quite, MUCH lower power consumption thanks to 22-nm architecture, support for DDR3 all the way up to 3000MHz, PCI-e 3.0, USB 3.0, M2, just to name a few. That's why, all things considered - if I had a choice between LGA775+Xeon and LGA1150+G3258, I'd take the latter any day (and that's probably what I'm gonna end up geting in a few months, since I can't afford Devil's Canyon i5 right away







).

Being a car guy, this choice to me is like choosing between (oh boy, here comes another great analogy) Ariel Atom V8 and Nissan GTR, yes Atom is faster 0-100 and 100-0, yes, it does a lap on a track faster than GT-R, yes it is much lighter and probably more fun to drive, but as a daily driver - I'd still take a GT-R any day









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @oced_quest DDR4s are already on the market and I know that currently they are more trouble than they are worth, but wait a year and you will see that H97+DDR3 combination has no future.


I highly doubt that, it doesn't bring anything revolutionary and is expensive for what it's worth. People were saying the same thing while comparing DDR3 to DDR2 back in 2007/2008 - 7 years have passed and a lot of people (including me) are still using DDR2 even in gaming PC's. I think that 1 year from now, not much is going to change in that aspect. Following "don't get X because Y is already coming out" logic will get you stuck with 1 piece of hardware, because you'll be constantly waiting for something supposedly revolutionary, that is yet to come out. Plus, H97 being obsolete doesn't really mean much - LGA775 is obsolete for more than 5 years now and (as you just said yourself) it stil keeps up with modern platform's in many scenarios. However, past those 5 years there has been enough improvements to the platform, that migrating from LGA775 to LGA1150 is really worth it.

In my opinion, fast DDR3 memory and fast LGA1150 i5/i7, you'll be able to keep up with its successors at least 4-5 years from now. And even if I'm wrong, it's definitely not gonna be a DDR4 that will make people migrate (more likely, if Broadwell really turns out to be a revolutionary CPU, it will force people to purchase DDR4 memory).


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> however it must also be taken into account most people will not use a cpu the way these guys are ln2 benching. they will build a rig oc it as much as they can (4GHz for the xeon and 4.8GHz average for the pentium) and they will game and do othe things yet it wont be like hardcore oc'ing with subzero temps which might i add subzero temps add tons of potential and efficiency and xeons thrive on efficiency. Also gagarin your intentions are good.
> 
> i feel ya however for a dual core that pentium holds it own and personally I think its worth more than a xeon about to be taken down by a pentium. also with 4.8GHz being a average oc for the pentium i dont see the xeon as being a factor as the ram performance is low and the tech is low and for a half past dead socket there are no real tangible benefits to staying on this socket besides either not being able to afford better or doing it just for the fun but for a main rig its time to let her go.
> 
> 
> 
> @oced_quest asked about it because he has old LGA775 mobo and judging from his signature he has another rig for everyday use. If he plans to build a secondary rig than Xeon is the way to go, better (in my opinion) than Pentium and above all much cheaper. On the other hand G3258 would leave him with obsolete motherboard. DDR4s are already on the market and I know that currently they are more trouble than they are worth, but wait a year and you will see that H97+DDR3 combination has no future.
Click to expand...

actually broadwell will be coming to us soon


----------



## adamdbz

So i didn't get an answer about cutting the black plastic while an old CPU is in the socket to guard the pins.

i can get a knife in with no problem..

is it a very bad idea?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamdbz*
> 
> So i didn't get an answer about cutting the black plastic while an old CPU is in the socket to guard the pins.
> 
> i can get a knife in with no problem..
> 
> is it a very bad idea?


yes as you may destroy cpu plus you wont get down in the socket deep enough


----------



## adamdbz

OK too bad
thank you


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> actually broadwell will be coming to us soon


I had Skylake in mind (Q3 2015?). If intel will introduce some cheap cpu with DDR4 controller (roadmap shows a 2 core variant) it will obviously be a better choice than G3258 as it will have brighter prospects for the future. That leaves us with an 40$ Xeon for the next 8-9 months... and that is still faster than G3258. Not to mention buying whole platform for Pentium which will later become usele... less atractive in the fall.


----------



## oleczek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oleczek*
> 
> Thanks djthrottleboi, but now i have question: before, bios file was called G31MES2C.F8, and after Your modding it came with G31MES2C.ROM. Why is that? I thought that *.rom files only for AMI bioses.


Thanks a lot djthrottleboi, everything is nice and dandy.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> I had Skylake in mind (Q3 2015?). If intel will introduce some cheap cpu with DDR4 controller (roadmap shows a 2 core variant) it will obviously be a better choice than G3258 as it will have brighter prospects for the future. That leaves us with an 40$ Xeon for the next 8-9 months... and that is still faster than G3258. Not to mention buying whole platform for Pentium which will later become usele... less atractive in the fall.


As I already said, if I end up buying Pentium G3258, it's only because having already spent ~$250 on a Z97 motherboard+DDR3 memory - I can't spend another $300 on i5/i7 CPU, so G3258 is a cheap alternative for the time it takes me to sell my current components and save up for a Haswell, or maybe even Broadwell i5/i7. I don't treat it as a long-term upgrade.

I'm not familiar with Intel plans for the future and right now, migrating to Haswell is definitely worth the money. I'm saying that based on performance comparisons between LGA775/Nehalem/Sandy Bridge/Ivy Bridge/Haswell CPU's - past the last 5 years, each of those architectures was performing a bit better than its precessor (obviously) and brought something new to the table, but I wouldn't call any of them "revolutionary". After 3 generations, those little improvements brought by each of them stacked up enough, that I think that now is a good time to migrate to the newest one and use what we currently have for the next 4-5 years, while Intel keeps bringing those little improvements with each of the upcoming CPU families.

However, if Skylake/DDR4 combo turns out to be a notable step-up from Haswell, then maybe it really is worth the wait. In that case, I guess buying a cheap LGA1151 CPU + DDR4 memory (assuming they'll have a reasonable price by then) probably will be the best option.

But until we get the first informations on what we can expect from Skylake CPU's, I'll stick to what I said - if you're looking for a long term upgrade, especially from old LGA775 platform, Haswell is the way to go.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> actually broadwell will be coming to us soon
> 
> 
> 
> I had Skylake in mind (Q3 2015?). If intel will introduce some cheap cpu with DDR4 controller (roadmap shows a 2 core variant) it will obviously be a better choice than G3258 as it will have brighter prospects for the future. That leaves us with an 40$ Xeon for the next 8-9 months... and that is still faster than G3258. Not to mention buying whole platform for Pentium which will later become usele... less atractive in the fall.
Click to expand...

lol skylake will need a while for ddr4 to mature and that gives the pentium more time but yeah i kinda agree with that. the only part i dont agree on is the dual core vs quad as its a unfair comparison even though it shows that it excels over the quad in a lot of cases. the only fair comparison would be to disable 1 core on the quad lol. but yeah ddr4 will need time to mature as they still have to get the thing right and that gives you maybe a year at least that we will have to wait for that. It has already been said if you have a 775 mobo already do the mod however if you were choosing which to buy i would still say the pentium as it will still have a excellent resale value.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oleczek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *oleczek*
> 
> Thanks djthrottleboi, but now i have question: before, bios file was called G31MES2C.F8, and after Your modding it came with G31MES2C.ROM. Why is that? I thought that *.rom files only for AMI bioses.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot djthrottleboi, everything is nice and dandy.
Click to expand...

glad I could help.


----------



## oced_quest

Thanks to all, guys, and particularly to Wojton, gagarin77 and djthrottleboi.

Given that it's a secondary rig, price is the driving factor in my case: a G3258/H97 combo will cost me just below 200 including RAM, an LGA771 Xeon only 40-50 as I already have that ASUS board with its DDR2 sticks.

Given that performances are somehow comparable (set aside power efficiency) between those two options, I'll go with a X5460: then I will see what the market will offer in a couple of years for a full rebuild (DDR4, still DDR3, whatever).

Bests, Luca


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oced_quest*
> 
> Thanks to all, guys, and particularly to Wojton, gagarin77 and djthrottleboi.
> 
> Given that it's a secondary rig, price is the driving factor in my case: a G3258/H97 combo will cost me just below 200 including RAM, an LGA771 Xeon only 40-50 as I already have that ASUS board with its DDR2 sticks.
> 
> Given that performances are somehow comparable (set aside power efficiency) between those two options, I'll go with a X5460: then I will see what the market will offer in a couple of years for a full rebuild (DDR4, still DDR3, whatever).
> 
> Bests, Luca


best move as you already have the ram and the motherboard.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oced_quest*
> 
> Thanks to all, guys, and particularly to Wojton, gagarin77 and djthrottleboi.
> 
> Given that it's a secondary rig, price is the driving factor in my case: a G3258/H97 combo will cost me just below 200 including RAM, an LGA771 Xeon only 40-50 as I already have that ASUS board with its DDR2 sticks.
> 
> Given that performances are somehow comparable (set aside power efficiency) between those two options, I'll go with a X5460: then I will see what the market will offer in a couple of years for a full rebuild (DDR4, still DDR3, whatever).
> 
> Bests, Luca


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> best move as you already have the ram and the motherboard.


Agreed, if money is the driving factor, this mod is definitely a bang for the buck. Good luck with overclocking your Xeon


----------



## TheProfiteer

Could I trouble anyone for some stickers?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol skylake will need a while for ddr4 to mature and that gives the pentium more time but yeah i kinda agree with that. the only part i dont agree on is the dual core vs quad as its a unfair comparison even though it shows that it excels over the quad in a lot of cases. the only fair comparison would be to disable 1 core on the quad lol. but yeah ddr4 will need time to mature as they still have to get the thing right and that gives you maybe a year at least that we will have to wait for that. It has already been said if you have a 775 mobo already do the mod however if you were choosing which to buy i would still say the pentium as it will still have a excellent resale value.
> glad I could help.


Well DDR4 has been available for quite some time already, you can easily buy it today at practically any e-shop, so it's not like it will be entirely new, thus I don't expect it to be much more expensive than DDR3, or at least DDR2.


----------



## PoisonV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Your CPU is pretty much the same as mine (except its 120W TDP, not 80), so it's most likely capable of that clockspeed, but that ASRock mobo you're using definitely won't reach that FSB, to be honest, you'll be lucky if you break 400. But nevertheless, good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Okay, so 3 days of work with my ASRock 4core dual sata mainboard and everything seems to work fine so far.
I have to mention that I have not been able to oc 1 crappy MHz of CPU speed with my mainboard. You've guesst right!
Also a acceptance of 4GB RAM does not go through this system (2x2GB DDR II installed - only 3,3GB recognized) althoug I upgraded to the newst BIOS v. 2.2.
.
.
This makes me feel to switch to an other mainboard. As I have seen you use the P5Q3? modell for your mod, and so I´d do so too








I've checked on ebay germany but all I could find was an P5Q Deluxe mainboard - so my question: Whats the differenz between this board and the one you used succesfully?
And further: do you or anybody else know if a microcode mode is going to be necessary?









PS: Im not greedy but a 3GB RAM mb with a held down e5450 is not worth keeping in my eyes







and apart from that I just recieved additional 4GB DDR II sticks










Spoiler: P5Q DeLuxe



http://www.ebay.de/itm/261783180728?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoisonV*
> 
> Okay, so 3 days of work with my ASRock 4core dual sata mainboard and everything seems to work fine so far.
> I have to mention that I have not been able to oc 1 crappy MHz of CPU speed with my mainboard. You've guesst right!
> Also a acceptance of 4GB RAM does not go through this system (2x2GB DDR II installed - only 3,3GB recognized) althoug I upgraded to the newst BIOS v. 2.2.
> .
> .
> This makes me feel to switch to an other mainboard. As I have seen you use the P5Q3? modell for your mod, and so I´d do so too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've checked on ebay germany but all I could find was an P5Q Deluxe mainboard - so my question: Whats the differenz between this board and the one you used succesfully?
> And further: do you or anybody else know if a microcode mode is going to be necessary?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Im not greedy but a 3GB RAM mb with a held down e5450 is not worth keeping in my eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and apart from that I just recieved additional 4GB DDR II sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: P5Q DeLuxe
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/261783180728?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


lol You need to enable "memory remap" feature in BIOS so the system can see more than 3,2GB (and you need 64-bit OS).
I don't recommend buying DDR3 motherboard (like P5Q3). Better option is to purchase some Gigabyte on P45 chipset, most likely it will overclock higher than Asus and it will be cheaper. You can also sell your A$$Rock to get some money back. As for BIOS patching - it is better to have your cpu fully recognized, all instructions and features enabled, working speedstep and so on (read first 200 pages of this thread and you will see that people who skipped it had trouble with system stability) and flashing procedure is painless. If you have trouble with patching PM me


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoisonV*
> 
> As I have seen you use the P5Q3? modell for your mod, and so I´d do so too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've checked on ebay germany but all I could find was an P5Q Deluxe mainboard - so my question: Whats the differenz between this board and the one


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Better option is to purchase some Gigabyte on P45 chipset, most likely it will overclock higher than Asus and it will be cheaper.


As a P5Q Pro (not P5Q3) owner, I agree with what gagarin said, just make sure it has "UD3P" or "UD3R" at the end of its name, otherwise, this might not necessarily be true (not the overclocking part anyway)


----------



## gagarin77

Hi guys. Some time ago I've said LGA775 platform won't run with 8GB DDR3 modules, and as it turns out my statement wasn't true. Today I was working on a mod for uATX - Asus P5G41T-M LX. And in memory vendor list's latest update I've found that it can handle *even two 8GB modules* from Patriot in Dual Channel configuration


----------



## Diaz33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sliden*
> 
> > dreynam2
> This modo is X38 chipset, dont match for Xeon 5xxx
> ASUS P5E3 DELUXE/WiFi-AP match for Xeon 3xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Go to > 771 to 775


Yes i confirm for the X38 wit Xeon X3363 !

Hi all Modding-Practitioner !

I have a ASUS P5E Deluxe with the original bios Rev 0405. This mainboard run fin with a Q9450S (S-spec SLAWR CPUID 10667). I successfuly updated to the last update bios from asus Rev 0501 with AFUDOS 236.

A friend of mine run the same board bios 0501 with an LGA775 Xeon X3360 (10676 SLAWZ).

I decide to buy an LGA771 Xeon X3363 (10676 SLASC) and i do the LGA771-TO-LGA775 Mod with success.

The mainboard start well but with a warning stating that the bios must be upgraded for this CPU.

I decide to do the Bios-Modding following step by step an excellent guide 

In MMTOOL, with CPUID 0676 i found only these 2 microcodes :
ID 0106760C Plateform 01 updateRev 0c date 2008/01/19
ID 0106760C Plateform 10 updateRev 0c date 2008/01/19
I delete them and i add the 4 microcodes:
cpu00010676_plat00000001_ver0000060f_date20100929
cpu00010676_plat00000010_ver0000060f_date20100929
cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929
cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929
I save the modded bios in a new file V0501MOD.ROM

I fail in the flash bios update with all asus tools (EZ flash, AFUDOS 232, 236 and 241).
the message is ROMID incompatible or Bad boot block&#8230;

In some asus vip forums it is suggested to use engineering version AFUDOS229ES.zip or AFUDOS236ES.zip. I tried with no success.

Thanks for all your suggest&#8230;

Regards from Bordeaux
Diaz.


----------



## Sliden

> DIAZ33

Go to this post : THE Asus Rampage Formula/Maximus Formula/P5E Deluxe/P5E


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sliden*
> 
> > DIAZ33
> 
> Go to this post : THE Asus Rampage Formula/Maximus Formula/P5E Deluxe/P5E


i guess they might like to know (3 years since last post), but, it's amazing someone got x38 working!


----------



## Sliden

THE Asus Rampage Formula/Maximus Formula/P5E Deluxe/*""P5E""*

ASUS *P5E* = X38









Intel Xeon X3xxx match to Intel X38 + bios mod.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> i guess they might like to know (3 years since last post), but, it's amazing someone got x38 working!


Nothing amazing here, X33x3 Xeon series was confirmed on X and Q chipsets long time ago. If it were 54xx *that would be the news*


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Nothing amazing here, X33x3 Xeon series was confirmed on X and Q chipsets long time ago. If it were 54xx *that would be the news*


I knew the 775 versions were but, not the 771 versions.


----------



## obi.van.kenobi

A stupid question may I ask.

I have an E5440 @3,4GHZ. How would an I3 4160 fare against it in counter strike global offensive (the only game i play). Would i gain anything in the exchange, or lose?


----------



## yolukas1

Hi. Im on a hunt for cheap xeon setup. I simply can't afford quad core 5450 5420.

So I need dual core xeon. I've heard 5050/5060 are based on netburst and are crap.

Which xeon should i pick? 3060 3140 i dont have an idea!?

+ some cheap p35/p45 mobo because ive heard that x38/x48 are worst.

As far as for quads its easy because i should just pick one of 54** than there is ALOT of dual core xeons with 2x2 4 6 mb of cache.

*I'm confused please help me =(((.*

Any opinion concerning best value dual core xeon mod?

Cheers!


----------



## clobber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Hi guys. Some time ago I've said LGA775 platform won't run with 8GB DDR3 modules, and as it turns out my statement wasn't true. Today I was working on a mod for uATX - Asus P5G41T-M LX. And in memory vendor list's latest update I've found that it can handle *even two 8GB modules* from Patriot in Dual Channel configuration


I can confirm the Intel G41 accepts 16GB (2x8GB) memory. I tested it for a while on a Lenovo G41 PC some time ago.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yolukas1*
> 
> Hi. Im on a hunt for cheap xeon setup. I simply can't afford quad core 5450 5420.
> 
> So I need dual core xeon. I've heard 5050/5060 are based on netburst and are crap.
> 
> Which xeon should i pick? 3060 3140 i dont have an idea!?
> 
> + some cheap p35/p45 mobo because ive heard that x38/x48 are worst.
> 
> As far as for quads its easy because i should just pick one of 54** than there is ALOT of dual core xeons with 2x2 4 6 mb of cache.
> 
> *I'm confused please help me =(((.*
> 
> Any opinion concerning best value dual core xeon mod?
> 
> Cheers!


All depends on what you want to achieve. Dual core processors of that generation are too weak to run most of todays games, but they should be enough for web browsing and watching 720p x264 movies. Cost of those Xeons (at least in my country) are similar to genuine core 2 duo cpus, that makes buying Xeons questionable. I would really went for a quad core Xeon if I were you, L5420 or E5420, but if you can't afford them than X5270/X5260 - basically high frequency with 45nm die, 6MB L2 and 1333FSB - they are the same as c2d E8600 series. There are also some 3xxx with similar parameters for LGA775 so you don't have to use the mod. Dual core processors overclock very good on P35 chipset and I've heard that ASUS P5K (vanilla) is the way to go. Just put some heat sinks on power section if you want to OC high.


----------



## CrazyCommander

Hello guys,

I discovered this thread and in reaction, I instantly bought a Xeon E5430 for my Abit IP35-E. It works nearly perfect.

I read through several pages of this thread, but did anyone here manage to fix the temperature problem (of the IP35-E) by adding Microcodes to the Bios or by modding the Bios? Furthermore I managed to overclock the Xeon to 3.4 Ghz, but whenever I switch the PC off, it starts with default clocks.

Using IP35-E @ default Bios 18, Xeon E5430, 4GB Ram DDR2-800

Greetz CrazyCommander


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCommander*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I discovered this thread and in reaction, I instantly bought a Xeon E5430 for my Abit IP35-E. It works nearly perfect.
> 
> I read through several pages of this thread, but did anyone here manage to fix the temperature problem (of the IP35-E) by adding Microcodes to the Bios or by modding the Bios? Furthermore I managed to overclock the Xeon to 3.4 Ghz, but whenever I switch the PC off, it starts with default clocks.
> 
> Using IP35-E @ default Bios 18, Xeon E5430, 4GB Ram DDR2-800
> 
> Greetz CrazyCommander


Try patching the BIOS, it fixes many things including stability and is painless. PM me if you have problems.

About temperature problem - on some motherboards you need to load default settings or reset CMOS by jumper/battery couple of times to make it right. And there are some motherboards that just have incompatible "sensor chip" and are impossible to fix. If your temperatures are high only in monitoring software than set Tjmax parameter to 85 (thats the specs on those Xeons from intel's datasheets).

You OC may be unstable, or MCH/RAM needs more voltage to hold onto parameters that is why it recalls default settings on start-up.


----------



## Speedi-0

Hello.

Now it is a lot to have to read 600 pages, so hope you will be able to answer a few things I have doubts about, even if it might have been answered.

Have downloaded the files/programs listed on the first page, but is a little uncertain about usage although this is described.

Have a motherboard P5B-DE with AMI BIOS ver: P1.30 and microcode 10676/0, which does not seem to be working as it should. Is accustomed to everyday to update the bios but never tried microcode.

Under MMtool there is referred to the ROM file is this not the BIN bios file? In my case bios file ver P1.30. If I load this, I get 29 rows. Then under CPU PATCH which of the three files should I choose here or should I by "Insyde BIOS Modding CPU Microcodes" find the file I need?

Hope it is not too stupid questions







but thank you in advance


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedi-0*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Now it is a lot to have to read 600 pages, so hope you will be able to answer a few things I have doubts about, even if it might have been answered.
> 
> Have downloaded the files/programs listed on the first page, but is a little uncertain about usage although this is described.
> 
> Have a motherboard P5B-DE with AMI BIOS ver: P1.30 and microcode 10676/0, which does not seem to be working as it should. Is accustomed to everyday to update the bios but never tried microcode.
> 
> Under MMtool there is referred to the ROM file is this not the BIN bios file? In my case bios file ver P1.30. If I load this, I get 29 rows. Then under CPU PATCH which of the three files should I choose here or should I by "Insyde BIOS Modding CPU Microcodes" find the file I need?
> 
> Hope it is not too stupid questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but thank you in advance


Use the files from first page. Usually ROM is file extension of AMI BIOS image and BIN is extension of Award. Some Asrocks have their image packed inside autoflash container with exe extension and in that case you will have to extract the image from that container before loading it with MMTool. As for microcodes the ones on first page are the newest and are to be used with Xeons 54xx, 33xx and some 52xx (basically 45nm 6/12MB L2 processors). I have looked into 1.30 BIOS for this mobo and it has 28 microcodes inside, not 29 like you mentioned







and it doesn't have enough free space to insert Xeon's microcodes... but it can be done. PM me if you want this to be done as it should.


----------



## Speedi-0

Thanks for the quick reply. Yes forgot to write that it involved a X5450. And although I had been started to find information, was about to go on with pulling ROM out when I got a MOD sent. Must just make bios back up, and then I will try.

This link is to last opdate from ASRock

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bjrlriydkqxgjgc/p5bde_1.30neu2.rom?dl=0

and this is the MOD I got sent

https://www.dropbox.com/s/d1l1i88l07n5c4o/MOD.rom?dl=0


----------



## mpyusko

Ok, I'm going to try this again....

I started the Mod on a Asus P5G41T-M/CSM and it *worked at factory clocks* BUT I could not get it to OC.

Then I bought a Asrock G41C-GS because it said in the first post it was compatible. Well after first having to mod the board to *cool the chipset more effectively*, I wound up being stuck with a factory clocked CPU and *under-clocked DDR3 RAM*.

Now I have just ordered a Gigabyte G41MT-S2PT in the hopes I can get this one to work a little better. Advice?

The Asus board went to my one son with a Xeon E3120 i picked up from ebay for $10. Now I'll give the Asrock board to my other son with, wait for it.... an E3120 I picked up off of ebay for.... $15 (it included thermal paste this time LOL). They can have fun playing Lego Movie Video Game and Ticket to Ride together. I have to say, I OC'd the E3120 10% using the Asus Bios profile and it runs better than the PDC E6700 that used to be on it. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3690827


----------



## Speedi-0

It does not seem like there is any difference in the bios. So if you can help me with this, I would be very grateful. Can see in CUPZ that it writes 2 threads / core, which I must assume is the problem?



For lack of space, if it's something you can and if it's enough to make room, then I do not use IDE, which you can remove this?


----------



## PoisonV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> lol You need to enable "memory remap" feature in BIOS so the system can see more than 3,2GB (and you need 64-bit OS).
> I don't recommend buying DDR3 motherboard (like P5Q3). Better option is to purchase some Gigabyte on P45 chipset, most likely it will overclock higher than Asus and it will be cheaper. You can also sell your A$$Rock to get some money back. As for BIOS patching - it is better to have your cpu fully recognized, all instructions and features enabled, working speedstep and so on (read first 200 pages of this thread and you will see that people who skipped it had trouble with system stability) and flashing procedure is painless. If you have trouble with patching PM me


got to check that one! thankx









do you recomend a good p45 gigabyte board to me? I would like to give it a try. ---A$$Rock lol of the day haha









ok - so adding the microcodes to bios even if everything works more or less stable can improve the cpu on mobo?
what do you think of adding the microcodes + flash to my A$$Rock mobo? could it be possible that i would be able to oc as from than?


----------



## Speedi-0

Just an update. Tried many different things that really only made it worse. The 2 threads/core, due to the old CPU, I had set msconfig to run 2, and perhaps for the same reason I could not choose 4, only between 1 and 2, but when I turned it off and wanted to see if there appeared 4 at the restart, came windows with blue screen during load









Have on another HD installed a new windows. When it was finished I made as the first a test, and the score jumped immediately up to 7.3, and in msconfig included 4, which I chose







Assume that it will be higher in score when everything is updated.

Another problem which has been found is around the RAM. Have 4X4 identical DDR2 400 in, which actually run ok with only 2x2 RAM set to 500, but with 4x4 its freezes at boot. Have therefore tried to put it down to 417 with 4x4, which it would run with, but incredibly slow, like it run a little and stops, and after some time is started again :-/

Is it because the CPU can not handle dual memory? And will it help if I upgrade to 4x4 533? Some suggestions for what goes wrong?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoisonV*
> 
> got to check that one! thankx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you recomend a good p45 gigabyte board to me? I would like to give it a try. ---A$$Rock lol of the day haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok - so adding the microcodes to bios even if everything works more or less stable can improve the cpu on mobo?
> what do you think of adding the microcodes + flash to my A$$Rock mobo? could it be possible that i would be able to oc as from than?


1. EP45-UD3P; EP45-UD3R; EP45-Extreme
2. Yes patching microcodes can improve performance.
3. Don't know - this mobo has old chipset... lol it even has AGP slot









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedi-0*
> 
> Just an update. Tried many different things that really only made it worse. The 2 threads/core, due to the old CPU, I had set msconfig to run 2, and perhaps for the same reason I could not choose 4, only between 1 and 2, but when I turned it off and wanted to see if there appeared 4 at the restart, came windows with blue screen during load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have on another HD installed a new windows. When it was finished I made as the first a test, and the score jumped immediately up to 7.3, and in msconfig included 4, which I chose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assume that it will be higher in score when everything is updated.
> 
> Another problem which has been found is around the RAM. Have 4X4 identical DDR2 400 in, which actually run ok with only 2x2 RAM set to 500, but with 4x4 its freezes at boot. Have therefore tried to put it down to 417 with 4x4, which it would run with, but incredibly slow, like it run a little and stops, and after some time is started again :-/
> 
> Is it because the CPU can not handle dual memory? And will it help if I upgrade to 4x4 533? Some suggestions for what goes wrong?


It is not cpu's fault but rather motherboard's or RAM's you are using. With all slots populated load on the chipset is increased and there is more signal noise coming from RAM. You need to up memory controller voltage (MCH/NB) and possibly RAM voltage too. Loosening the timings may also be of some help.


----------



## Speedi-0

Know that when I install Windows 7, then I have to remove two of them, Since Windows otherwise will stop witch error but can put them back when the windows are installed, weird









I will try that, thank you







Would also, when everything was running as it should, try to understand the different things behind overclocking, and here volt control too, but always feared to burn it









(4xKVR800D2N6 2G)


----------



## atCom

Hi all.
I would need and advice and some help pls. I've got an DFi Lanparty x38 motherboard and would like to ugrade it with xeon cpu bcuase C2D E6850 just doesn't cut it anymore.
Can some1 pls tell me how to update BIOS so it will work or even better can some1 do it for me so i don't mess up my motherboard?
Thanks in advance


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atCom*
> 
> Hi all.
> I would need and advice and some help pls. I've got an DFi Lanparty x38 motherboard and would like to ugrade it with xeon cpu bcuase C2D E6850 just doesn't cut it anymore.
> Can some1 pls tell me how to update BIOS so it will work or even better can some1 do it for me so i don't mess up my motherboard?
> Thanks in advance


You know that X38 chipset will work only with X33xx Xeons, right?
If you want a BIOS then lets talk on PM.


----------



## CaptainRambo

I got my Xeon installed a couple of days ago. OCed it to 3.8 GHz.

My SiSoftware CPU benchmark

Not sure if that's good or not, but my system definitely feels more responsive than my Q6600.


----------



## Speedi-0

Where I stopped so far, and where it stable







Ram still weird that I can run on 500 with 2, but not with 4: - / So with 4 I put it on 400 until I get some bigger.



Not yet been looked at the timing.



The voltage was set at:

CPU 1.34375v

DRAM 1.908v

NB 1.319v

VTT 1.37v

SB 1.5651v


----------



## drajwer86

You shouldn't set VTT higher than VCORE, otherwise you can easily dagradate your cpu. I also don't see a point setting vSB higher than default. If you have your cpu unstable or if you need some more mhz you can go up with vcore and vNB till 1,4V safely, just make sure you have decent cpu cooler and some fresh air in your case.


----------



## Speedi-0

Know that one must be careful with VTT, but was shown only two options, and I mean I'll put it on the smallest. Could not find volts information on SB, so put it after NB's. The CPU is running stable, and can not go further up in MHz due to RAM, but looking at it again when I look at the timing. Cooling, during testing reached temp 68C and fan on 5000 rpm else lies about 50C and fan around 1000 rpm, so it looks good.


----------



## drajwer86

You can just simply lower RAM timings to 6-6-6-18 and increase voltage to 2V, it should let you set higher fsb.


----------



## Speedi-0

RAM max volts is 1.8 +/- 1 why I've set it at 1.9 Have tested the RAM up to 408 and also been gone downward, but becomes unstable.

Changed VTT g SB now have these options.

SB
1.5125 selected
1.5651

NB
1,272
1319 selected

VTT
1.10
1:20 selected
1.37
1.46


----------



## TheProfiteer

^^^^ Come on Guys you can do better than that^^^^

http://valid.x86.fr/4phmch


----------



## drajwer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> ^^^^ Come on Guys you can do better than that^^^^
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/4phmch


It is not that easy with C0 rev


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drajwer86*
> 
> It is not that easy with C0 rev


I have an x5460 C0 that I am gonna mess with a little to see whats the best OC I can get (on a stock cooler)

will probably top at 3.6, but I am hoping for 3.8.


----------



## Thrakath

Half success on a P5WDG2 WS Pro (rev. 1.03) i975 with a X5450.
Made the Mod with Sticker and scalpel and could boot into Bios and Windows from the beginning on. So far everything in Bios is on Auto and i patched the microcodes into the newest (10.01) Bios from Asus.
Sadly the thing does not seem to be 100% stable as i get reboots and BSODs in Windows. The VCore displayed in CPU-Z is 1.2V and a bit less when it runs at 2Ghz for EIST. The Board can handle QX6800 according to Asus, so the X5450 should be fine in terms of TDP. Any ideas where i should start checking/setting things? Double check if i removed the notches properly? Contact problems?
Additionally the MB may not be properly prepared for Auto Settings with a Xeon. Suggestions for MCH/ICH/FSB termination voltages?


----------



## Speedi-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> I have an x5460 C0 that I am gonna mess with a little to see whats the best OC I can get (on a stock cooler)
> 
> will probably top at 3.6, but I am hoping for 3.8.


Do not know how much influence microcode and chipset have? But you also run much faster RAM, running only with DDR2 400, so also expects to be able to get there by when I get some others.

So somewhere around the X5450's TDP, which peaked at 4.2, was overclocking best at 3.9.


----------



## vsquared87

Is this mod worth powerful enough for current gen games? How comparable would it be to todays CPUs?

I have a Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P that I haven't touched in years and was thinking about grabbing an entirely new system instead of reviving the old one

But since I can grab the fastest Xeon for under $80 bucks ( the UD3P can support it ) Im considering this route......If I add in a current gen graphics card $200-250 price range and bump the ram to 8 gigs of 1066 mhz, would it be enough for a gaming machine?


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vsquared87*
> 
> Is this mod worth powerful enough for current gen games? How comparable would it be to todays CPUs?
> 
> I have a Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P that I haven't touched in years and was thinking about grabbing an entirely new system instead of reviving the old one
> 
> But since I can grab the fastest Xeon for under $80 bucks ( the UD3P can support it ) Im considering this route......If I add in a current gen graphics card $200-250 price range and bump the ram to 8 gigs of 1066 mhz, would it be enough for a gaming machine?


We are seeing many games becoming increasingly multithreaded. Those that aren't like WoW will still suffer. But the cpu should still hold out for a few years. Plus that ud3p is a decent board and should oc well.

But

For 80 no its not worth it.

Get a cpu for 30-40 and oc, it is.


----------



## vsquared87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> We are seeing many games becoming increasingly multithreaded. Those that aren't like WoW will still suffer. But the cpu should still hold out for a few years. Plus that ud3p is a decent board and should oc well.
> 
> But
> 
> For 80 no its not worth it.
> 
> Get a cpu for 30-40 and oc, it is.


I think on ebay I saw a xeon 5460 for $50. 5470 is about $70 and 5492 ~$100.

Aren't these Xeon quad cores? So wouldn't they work with multi-core games like COD or Battlefield or even Crysis?

I know going for a new build would be the best option but I'm curious what I type of performance I can get out of the Xeon + current gen video card route.

Anybody here have a similar setup and get decent fps with new titles?

*Would the higher end Xeons ( 5460, 5470, 5492, etc ) bottleneck a current gen crossfire setup?*


----------



## TheProfiteer

I have an e5450 at 4.0ghz with a HD 6970 (not too current but still decent) goes through BF4/3 at 1080p no problem maxed out.

Even plays youtube 4k with only about 70% usage. (IE and FF, not Chrome)

Pretty much everyone in this thread has this set up and everyone loves it. These Xeons OC like crazy, well at least the E0 steppings.

Just saying its not worth more than 40 bucks, heck I just bough an x5450 E0 for $22 shipped. At that price, hell yeah its contender.

for a $100 bucks I would go for a X5660 Westmere, but that requires a 1366 board which is not cheap.

dont get any of the 5XX2 series chips, why? it just limits your OC by bringing you closer to your FSB wall.

Pretty much any p45 board will do FSB 1600, and an 5450 has a x9 multi, so at 400FSB its doing 3.6GHz at half the cost of any of the 5XX2 Chips.

CPUBottlenecking is a very grey argument area. Again you have games like WoW which is old, but still heavily played, and games like Arma3 with bad coding that can be very CPU bound when there are lots of things going on on screen yes this CPU will suffer in those situations, but newer games built on Cryengine, Frostbite, or Unreal3/4 are all very well multithreaded and alot of times not very cpu bound in the first place will not suffer and this CPU will perform very well with them.

even with R9 280x Xfire, you should be fine, but badly coded and single threaded games will not perform as well as newer chips because newer chips just do more work per clock.


----------



## TheProfiteer

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5450-QuadCore-Processor-3-0-GHz-12M-Cache-SLBBE-1333MHz-LGA771-CPU-/161543676717?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item259cc0e32d

boom deal of the day, E0 x5450, will do 4GHz on your board Guaranteed.


----------



## mouacyk

I just got a X5470 a few days ago, but my board is limiting my OC so I'm just sitting at 3.6GHz on stock voltage, which is a nice upgrade from my Q6600 at 2.95GHz. The X5470 went as high ast 4GHz at 1.45v, but one of the cores failed FFT small in prime 95. There's 0.1v vdroop on this horrible motherboard. If I had realized that I needed a GA-EP45-UD* to get 4GHz+ stable, I would have bought the X5460 and save a few dollars. In comparison, it took 1.6v to get 3.55GHz on the Q6600, and only for game stability.

The following overclocks are all Lynx 25-pass stable and 1-hour Prime95 blend stable:
3.6GHz CPUz: http://valid.canardpc.com/k0x90b
3.8GHz CPUz: http://valid.canardpc.com/v5p4fs
4.0GHz CPUz: http://valid.canardpc.com/jfcus1

4GHz:


Awesome mod, btw!

NBench comparison between stock OC's on Q6600 vs X5470:

Code:



Code:


q6600 nbench-byte-2.2.3 # fgrep INDEX 2.93GHz.txt xeon-3.6GHz.txt 
2.93GHz.txt:INTEGER INDEX       : 112.925
2.93GHz.txt:FLOATING-POINT INDEX: 69.783
2.93GHz.txt:MEMORY INDEX        : 33.257
2.93GHz.txt:INTEGER INDEX       : 24.887
2.93GHz.txt:FLOATING-POINT INDEX: 38.704
xeon-3.6GHz.txt:INTEGER INDEX       : 141.127
xeon-3.6GHz.txt:FLOATING-POINT INDEX: 86.731
xeon-3.6GHz.txt:MEMORY INDEX        : 42.928
xeon-3.6GHz.txt:INTEGER INDEX       : 30.357
xeon-3.6GHz.txt:FLOATING-POINT INDEX: 48.105


----------



## Speedi-0

The only game I play is Ghost Recon Phantoms and cope better than the E7600 I had before, only problem is the heat







must have water .. Player with X5450 without lag.


----------



## TSX06

I have same board and same cpu. Running passmark benchmark it scores around 6400(see post #2494) which is about a 50% increase and around a FX-6300 stock score. The only thing I found is that with crossfire it would bottleneck the gpus. I had 2 6850 and it would hit 100% cpu load. Swaped those cards in a system with i7 2700K and fps went up. With a single card of same level eg. gtx 660 cpu was at 70-80%. When I put a 780ti there was a drop in fps as compared to the i7 system. So yes it can make a decent base for a mid-range system.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Can someone tell me what happens when you try to add microcodes to x38/48 board and try to use a 5xxx xeon? It just doesn't work right?


----------



## yolukas1

Just bought asus p5kpl-cm for 1 $ lol. I know it isn't best for oc but I dont think I will have to do it, maybe a little bit.

I need this pc for playing league of legends, browsing internet, ms office ^_^ and youtube/hd movies. Those are the most important things.

1. Will 2x 1gb 800/1066 ram be enough for lol in 1366x768 / 1600x900 ?? Simply, 2x1 gb is much more cheaper than 2x2gb!

2. Which cpu should i get: x5270/x5260 or 5405/5410. All around same price +/- 10 $? Any advices?

3. Next thing. Will the xeon work without the microcodes? Is there any1 who could make a bios for me please =)?

Btw. My actual pc is socket 939 a64 [email protected] single core so the performance of the new rig will be still 10x better than the old 1








I dont need a nucler power plant, just a league of legends fluent playing capable machine that is as cheap as possible.


----------



## salraf

Hi there,

New to the forum and a great resource. I have a few questions and please pardon if this has been covered. There is alot of pages on this topic.

For starters, I currently have a dual core e5700 in my gigabyte p45t-es3g MB. Recently I was looking to upgrade and purchased the following:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271733643036?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT.

I didn't need to do any modding to the socket. The seller had this next to impossible small sticker over the processor that took a while to remove.
The computer however does not work. I get the gigabyte green flash screen at start up and then the computer sounds like it is cycling and then shuts down. On other occassions, I just would not start. One start up I think I forgot to place my CPU cooler back on and CPU was extremely hot when I removed it. Regardless, I can not get anything to work.

I have not done anything to the microcodes and that is my question. I can update them, but from what I have read, usually a message indicates that they may need to be updated. Since I am not getting even that far, I don't know if this will solve the problem.

I have contacted the seller and he will take back the product but I thought I would ask here before doing so.

thanks


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salraf*
> 
> ...The seller had this next to impossible small sticker over the processor that took a while to remove...


Why did you remove the sticker? Ebay description says "This is xeon E5450(LGA775 slot) CPU,not real Q9650 cpu! but they parameter is same." If you remove the sticker, the CPU now expects your socket pins to be that of an LGA771 motherboard, which your motherboard is not.

This CPU is interesting. It created the new notches so an LGA775 socket doesn't have to be modded. Instead of a large adapter sticker, they used a tiny tiny sticker to just reverse two pins:


----------



## salraf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Why did you remove the sticker? Ebay description says "This is xeon E5450(LGA775 slot) CPU,not real Q9650 cpu! but they parameter is same." If you remove the sticker, the CPU now expects your socket pins to be that of an LGA771 motherboard, which your motherboard is not.
> 
> This CPU is interesting. It created the new notches so an LGA775 socket doesn't have to be modded. Instead of a large adapter sticker, they used a tiny tiny sticker to just reverse two pins:


Hi there. Thanks for the reply.

A little clarification. I did not remove the tiny sticker over the pins. that cant be removed. When the CPU arrived there was a smaller sticker just over the middle of the CPU covering the center transistors. I needed to remove this to make it look like the above picture. I tried it anyways initially with the sticker and still no luck.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salraf*
> 
> Hi there. Thanks for the reply.
> 
> A little clarification. I did not remove the tiny sticker over the pins. that cant be removed. When the CPU arrived there was a smaller sticker just over the middle of the CPU covering the center transistors. I needed to remove this to make it look like the above picture. I tried it anyways initially with the sticker and still no luck.


Thanks for the clarification. I don't know what your procedure was for migrating to the new processor, but here's what I did and it worked in one swoop:

1. Made sure I have the latest BIOS (on old CPU)
2. Reset BIOS settings for CPU and RAM to defaults (on old CPU)
3. Reset any FSB strap jumpers on the mobo to default
4. Put in new CPU
5. Reboot and cross fingers (this is important)
6. If it boots, the CPU works. Add microcode if you need SSE4.1 and SpeedStep.


----------



## vsquared87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5450-QuadCore-Processor-3-0-GHz-12M-Cache-SLBBE-1333MHz-LGA771-CPU-/161543676717?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item259cc0e32d
> 
> boom deal of the day, E0 x5450, will do 4GHz on your board Guaranteed.


Wow, that is a nice price.

Any idea which stepping is the best, I'm guessing E0 was the latest and greatest?

Also, I looked into new DDR2 ram searched for DR2 1366 mhz...Newegg didnt have any but they had 1066mhz 8 gig for an insane $200+ - thats nuts, this is DDR2 we're talking about. 4-5 year old RAM for twice as much as DDR3 8 gigs

Im not sure which RAM i got but I think its 4 gigs at DDR2 800 or soo. You think I could oc to 1366+ with the UD3P?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSX06*
> 
> I have same board and same cpu. Running passmark benchmark it scores around 6400(see post #2494) which is about a 50% increase and around a FX-6300 stock score. The only thing I found is that with crossfire it would bottleneck the gpus. I had 2 6850 and it would hit 100% cpu load. Swaped those cards in a system with i7 2700K and fps went up. With a single card of same level eg. gtx 660 cpu was at 70-80%. When I put a 780ti there was a drop in fps as compared to the i7 system. So yes it can make a decent base for a mid-range system.


Awesome info. This is exactly the information I was looking for. I wanted to know what type of performance I would get by mashing old parts with current gen video card and a mid-range system for under a quick CPU upgrade and a new video card sounds like a HUGE value to me

Question: When you play games, what resolution do you have? 1080p @ max settings? What frmrates did you get with the 780ti? <30 fps?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vsquared87*
> 
> Wow, that is a nice price.
> 
> Any idea which stepping is the best, I'm guessing E0 was the latest and greatest?
> 
> Also, I looked into new DDR2 ram searched for DR2 1366 mhz...Newegg didnt have any but they had 1066mhz 8 gig for an insane $200+ - thats nuts, this is DDR2 we're talking about. 4-5 year old RAM for twice as much as DDR3 8 gigs
> 
> Im not sure which RAM i got but I think its 4 gigs at DDR2 800 or soo. You think I could oc to 1366+ with the UD3P?
> Awesome info. This is exactly the information I was looking for. I wanted to know what type of performance I would get by mashing old parts with current gen video card and a mid-range system for under a quick CPU upgrade and a new video card sounds like a HUGE value to me
> 
> Question: When you play games, what resolution do you have? 1080p @ max settings? What frmrates did you get with the 780ti? <30 fps?


Is there a reason why you're not considering the E5450 over the X5450? The E usually operates at a lower VID and has a lower TDP.
It only costs a few bucks more: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5450-QuadCore-Processor-3-0-GHz-12M-Cache-SLBBM-1333MHz-LGA771-CPU-/331462470891?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2cb3eceb

DDR2 beyond 1066MHz is rare to non-existent when it comes to retail. The higest I've seen DDR2 go is around 1200MHz. You'll need DDR3 compatible boards to go beyond 1333MHz.


----------



## vsquared87

Im starting to think getting a 5470 or even a 5492 over a 5450 might give diminishing returns since they are all from the same generation of Xeons. They'd still bottleneck a high end GPU, even if oc'd, right?


----------



## mouacyk

Got my X5470 stable at 4GHz and 3.8GHz. I use 3.6GHz for Server 24/7 because that will drop the voltage down to 1.05v with SpeedStep when idling. I tested 3.8GHz in BF4 and Diablo 3. 4GHz will be used for benching stuff.

4.0GHz


3.8GHz


Would really like to get my hands on a GA-EP45-UD3P. I'd like to see better voltages for this CPU and benching beyond 4.0GHz+.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vsquared87*
> 
> Im starting to think getting a 5470 or even a 5492 over a 5450 might give diminishing returns since they are all from the same generation of Xeons. They'd still bottleneck a high end GPU, even if oc'd, right?


For best potential in overclocking on LGA775, the 5470 is often chosen due to its 10x multiplier, because it gives you more options in FSB and RAM tuning. I think it's been pointed out through this 600 pages that 5xx2 CPUs are not recommended due to their low multipliers and 400MHz FSB which limits RAM options.

At 4GHz, some people have reported similar CPU performance to a stock i5-2500 and no bottlenecks with R9-290. You can try searching this thread for more details.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vsquared87*
> 
> Wow, that is a nice price.
> 
> Any idea which stepping is the best, I'm guessing E0 was the latest and greatest?
> 
> Also, I looked into new DDR2 ram searched for DR2 1366 mhz...Newegg didnt have any but they had 1066mhz 8 gig for an insane $200+ - thats nuts, this is DDR2 we're talking about. 4-5 year old RAM for twice as much as DDR3 8 gigs
> 
> Im not sure which RAM i got but I think its 4 gigs at DDR2 800 or soo. You think I could oc to 1366+ with the UD3P?
> Awesome info. This is exactly the information I was looking for. I wanted to know what type of performance I would get by mashing old parts with current gen video card and a mid-range system for under a quick CPU upgrade and a new video card sounds like a HUGE value to me
> 
> Question: When you play games, what resolution do you have? 1080p @ max settings? What frmrates did you get with the 780ti? <30 fps?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Is there a reason why you're not considering the E5450 over the X5450? The E usually operates at a lower VID and has a lower TDP.
> It only costs a few bucks more: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5450-QuadCore-Processor-3-0-GHz-12M-Cache-SLBBM-1333MHz-LGA771-CPU-/331462470891?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2cb3eceb
> 
> DDR2 beyond 1066MHz is rare to non-existent when it comes to retail. The higest I've seen DDR2 go is around 1200MHz. You'll need DDR3 compatible boards to go beyond 1333MHz.


Actually the record for DDR2 is 1800MHz (made on EP45-UD3R)
http://hwbot.org/submission/1025909_shahryar_neo___baran_memory_clock_ddr2_sdram_900_mhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vsquared87*
> 
> Im starting to think getting a 5470 or even a 5492 over a 5450 might give diminishing returns since they are all from the same generation of Xeons. They'd still bottleneck a high end GPU, even if oc'd, right?


Basically yes, but that also depends on how far are you going to push your Xeon (you can do about 4,8GHz or more with X5470 @LC 24/7).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Got my X5470 stable at 4GHz and 3.8GHz. I use 3.6GHz for Server 24/7 because that will drop the voltage down to 1.05v with SpeedStep when idling. I tested 3.8GHz in BF4 and Diablo 3. 4GHz will be used for benching stuff.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4.0GHz
> 
> 
> 3.8GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would really like to get my hands on a GA-EP45-UD3P. I'd like to see better voltages for this CPU and benching beyond 4.0GHz+.


If you want one I can get it for you, there are some used ones here in Poland for under 85$. I have ordered UD3R today. Just note that overseas shipment is expensive.


----------



## mouacyk

DDR2-1800MHz -- that's impressive! Probably some massive DRAM volts above 2.5v too.
Quote:


> Cooling: Dry Ice Cooling


----------



## vsquared87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Is there a reason why you're not considering the E5450 over the X5450? The E usually operates at a lower VID and has a lower TDP.
> It only costs a few bucks more: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5450-QuadCore-Processor-3-0-GHz-12M-Cache-SLBBM-1333MHz-LGA771-CPU-/331462470891?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2cb3eceb
> 
> DDR2 beyond 1066MHz is rare to non-existent when it comes to retail. The higest I've seen DDR2 go is around 1200MHz. You'll need DDR3 compatible boards to go beyond 1333MHz.


No reason - just didnt notice the E series until you pointed it out. I notice the TDP is lower - this would mean lower temps, right?

Also, I spotted different stepping versions....how big of a role does it play? ---> E5450: E0 (SLBBM) C0 (SLANQ) --- X5450: E0 (SLBBE) C0 (SLASB)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Got my X5470 stable at 4GHz and 3.8GHz. I use 3.6GHz for Server 24/7 because that will drop the voltage down to 1.05v with SpeedStep when idling. I tested 3.8GHz in BF4 and Diablo 3. 4GHz will be used for benching stuff.
> 
> 4.0GHz
> 
> 
> 3.8GHz
> 
> 
> Would really like to get my hands on a GA-EP45-UD3P. I'd like to see better voltages for this CPU and benching beyond 4.0GHz+.
> For best potential in overclocking on LGA775, the 5470 is often chosen due to its 10x multiplier, because it gives you more options in FSB and RAM tuning. I think it's been pointed out through this 600 pages that 5xx2 CPUs are not recommended due to their low multipliers and 400MHz FSB which limits RAM options.
> 
> At 4GHz, some people have reported similar CPU performance to a stock i5-2500 and no bottlenecks with R9-290. You can try searching this thread for more details.


Yea I noticed the 600+ pages here....not going to read them all - id rather ask the pro's like you guys









I see the multiplier higher on the 5470 like you said but if the 5470 has a 1333 mhz FSB where as the 5492 has a 1600 mhz fsb with slighter faster speed ( 3.40 ghz vs 3.33 ghz ); wouldn't it essentially give similar performance?

Or am i not understanding the leverage a 10x multiplier has vs a 8.5x multiplier?

So I read a 1600 mhz FSB can give 2 - 3% performance boost over a 1333 mhz - given the CPU speed is the same - the 5492 has a very slightly faster CPU speed...not sure how big a boost .76 ghz can have but I guess 2 % or so?

I do see the higher TDP on the 5492 though.....which means more heat?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Actually the record for DDR2 is 1800MHz (made on EP45-UD3R)
> http://hwbot.org/submission/1025909_shahryar_neo___baran_memory_clock_ddr2_sdram_900_mhz
> Basically yes, but that also depends on how far are you going to push your Xeon (you can do about 4,8GHz or more with X5470 @LC 24/7).
> If you want one I can get it for you, there are some used ones here in Poland for under 85$. I have ordered UD3R today. Just note that overseas shipment is expensive.


Can you tell me what LC 24/7 means?

FTR, id love to over clock to 4.8 ghz if my current cooling setup would suffice. How hot would a 5470 get @ 4.8 ghz?


----------



## vsquared87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> At 4GHz, some people have reported similar CPU performance to a stock i5-2500 and no bottlenecks with R9-290. You can try searching this thread for more details.


Thats pretty sick! This mod is getting me giddy with excitement! If I can revive on old system for uber cheap, hell, that'd make my day!


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Would some with a nice overclock post their Cinebench R15 score, really curious if someone got the time, Thanks!


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vsquared87*
> 
> No reason - just didnt notice the E series until you pointed it out. I notice the TDP is lower - this would mean lower temps, right?
> 
> Also, I spotted different stepping versions....how big of a role does it play? ---> E5450: E0 (SLBBM) C0 (SLANQ) --- X5450: E0 (SLBBE) C0 (SLASB)
> Yea I noticed the 600+ pages here....not going to read them all - id rather ask the pro's like you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see the multiplier higher on the 5470 like you said but if the 5470 has a 1333 mhz FSB where as the 5492 has a 1600 mhz fsb with slighter faster speed ( 3.40 ghz vs 3.33 ghz ); wouldn't it essentially give similar performance?
> 
> Or am i not understanding the leverage a 10x multiplier has vs a 8.5x multiplier?
> 
> So I read a 1600 mhz FSB can give 2 - 3% performance boost over a 1333 mhz - given the CPU speed is the same - the 5492 has a very slightly faster CPU speed...not sure how big a boost .76 ghz can have but I guess 2 % or so?
> 
> I do see the higher TDP on the 5492 though.....which means more heat?


E0 stepping - requires lower voltage when overclocking. For example on my P5Q3 DLX X5450 E0 needs 1,3V @4GHz and C0 needs 1,4V to be stable. That also means E0 generates less heat and it can overclock higher at the same voltage that you would be using with C0.

X5470 is the best choice for very high OC. 10x multiplier - thats the highest available, it gives you advantage because good motherboards usually can do around 500FSB with a quad. So if you don't mind higher electricity bill, at 10x500 you can go 5GHz with proper cooling. http://valid.canardpc.com/xmqnwf

No point buying X5492 or 82 - they have lower multiplier and overclocking will be limited by motherbard's FSB wall.
BTW just a warning - those 1600 FSB Xeons can be unstable on a lot of motherboards even with native support of such FSB.

Quote:


> Can you tell me what LC 24/7 means?
> 
> FTR, id love to over clock to 4.8 ghz if my current cooling setup would suffice. How hot would a 5470 get @ 4.8 ghz?


LC - Liquid cooling, 24/7 - overclock maintained for daily use.
X5470 gets veeeery hot when overclocking. I did measurements and it consumes considerably more electric energy than X5450 at exactly the same OC settings.


----------



## vsquared87

Can you explain to me the difference between

a motherboard having the following Front Side Bus of 1600 / 1333 / 1066 / 800 MHz and having overclocking features of FSB tuning from 200MHz up to 800MHz at 1MHz increment and then having a 500 mhz fsb as is with your Asus board


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vsquared87*
> 
> Can you explain to me the difference between
> 
> a motherboard having the following Front Side Bus of 1600 / 1333 / 1066 / 800 MHz and having overclocking features of FSB tuning from 200MHz up to 800MHz at 1MHz increment and then having a 500 mhz fsb as is with your Asus board


When a motherboard advertises its Rated FSB capability, that means it claims to support a certain FSB class of CPUs at stock. CPUs of this era support the following stock Rated FSB speeds, as can be seen on Intel's ARK website:

1600MHz / 1333MHz /1066MHz / 800MHz/ 667MHz / 533MHz

DDR2 RAM modules have stock rated speeds of the following:

1066MHz / 800MHz / 667MHz / 533MHz

The Operating FSB speed is the Rated FSB speed divided by 4. The CPU speed is the Operating FSB speed times the Max CPU Multiplier. The DRAM:FSB divider is the Operating RAM speed divided by the Operating FSB speed, and will determine effective DDR speed and OC stability. Here are some examples:

Code:



Code:


X5492(stock):  
1600FSB, 8.5X, 1:1 = 3400MHz CPU, 400MHz FSB, 400MHz DRAM*2 = 800MHz  DDR2
X5470(stock, cpu-oc, cpu,ram-oc's):  
1333FSB, 10X,  1:1 = 3333MHz CPU, 333MHz FSB, 333MHz DRAM*2 = 667MHz  DDR2
1440FSB, 10X,  1:1 = 3600MHz CPU, 360MHz FSB, 360MHz DRAM*2 = 720MHz  DDR2
1600FSB, 10X,  1:1 = 4000MHz CPU, 400MHz FSB, 400MHz DRAM*2 = 800MHz  DDR2
1600FSB, 10X,  6:5 = 4000MHz CPU, 400MHz FSB, 480MHz DRAM*2 = 960MHz  DDR2
1600FSB, 10X,  3:2 = 4000MHz CPU, 400MHz FSB, 600MHz DRAM*2 = 1200MHz DDR2

I dont' think you can ever have a divider < 1. The greater the divider, the faster your RAM can be, which is favorable for DDR3. Any divider greater than 1 will incur a translation latency, so if you are going to be using high speed memory, get as far away from 1:1 as possible.


----------



## TSX06

Awesome info. This is exactly the information I was looking for. I wanted to know what type of performance I would get by mashing old parts with current gen video card and a mid-range system for under a quick CPU upgrade and a new video card sounds like a HUGE value to me

Question: When you play games, what resolution do you have? 1080p @ max settings? What frmrates did you get with the 780ti? <30 fps?

@ vsquared87
Most of my testing was quick just ran a few benchmarks- unigine valley+heaven BioShock infinite dirt3. But I did find that it was not totally a CPU but a memory bottleneck. Some call it a system bottleneck. I have 6 GB of [email protected] 940 MHz with a 470fsb. So fast memory and lots of it is a must. I found BioShock stuttered with 4gb for example.

It may take a day or 2 but I'll find some benchmarks I did and post them later.

I play at 1080p, with the 780ti the difference was at the most 5-10fps when it would do 100+fps on a i7 2700k machine I think.


----------



## chris89

I just built two systems using this Supermicro X7DCA-L. It's dual xeon micro atx which is really neat. I'm running both builds with 24gb ram and one using Dual X5450 3Ghz, and the other Dual X5460's 3.16Ghz. These systems rock the socks off of literally anything. This board is awesome when you dial in all the cache, prefetch buffers, and write back settings it gets some serious work done. The board has onboard cache memory at really high speed so it can cache data from the L1+ cache's on both cpu's to onboard buffer. This helps on every single task especially intense games like Far Cry 4 and Battlefield 4.

In terms of "pure speed" both of these systems would outperform a single overclocked xeon that was clocking 5Ghz per core. These will devistate on multi threaded apps and single threaded apps. Supermicro takes bios settings to an entirely new level, you'll have to wrap your brain around the theoretical potential.

Say your clocking at 5Ghz per core x 4 cores equals 20Ghz. Even a dual X5450 at 3Ghz x 8 equals 24Ghz and 3.16Ghz x 8 equals 25.28Ghz. These even outperform my i7 930 at 4Ghz. Another great thing about ECC ram is you can rest assured you'll be performing like none other with no chance of a crash. I even have single and multi bit error correction enabled. You can also tell how often to have it check for errors in terms of clock cycles between 8 and 16 or so.

I have both systems running Nvidia GTX 460 2Win's Dual-GPU cards and seeing well above 100fps at 1080p ultra on everything so far. These things are extreme gaming rigs to the max.


----------



## DeadSkull

Neat!


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I just built two systems using this Supermicro X7DCA-L. It's dual xeon micro atx which is really neat. I'm running both builds with 24gb ram and one using Dual X5450 3Ghz, and the other Dual X5460's 3.16Ghz. These systems rock the socks off of literally anything. This board is awesome when you dial in all the cache, prefetch buffers, and write back settings it gets some serious work done. The board has onboard cache memory at really high speed so it can cache data from the L1+ cache's on both cpu's to onboard buffer. This helps on every single task especially intense games like Far Cry 4 and Battlefield 4.
> 
> In terms of "pure speed" both of these systems would outperform a single overclocked xeon that was clocking 5Ghz per core. These will devistate on multi threaded apps and single threaded apps. Supermicro takes bios settings to an entirely new level, you'll have to wrap your brain around the theoretical potential.
> 
> Say your clocking at 5Ghz per core x 4 cores equals 20Ghz. Even a dual X5450 at 3Ghz x 8 equals 24Ghz and 3.16Ghz x 8 equals 25.28Ghz. These even outperform my i7 930 at 4Ghz. Another great thing about ECC ram is you can rest assured you'll be performing like none other with no chance of a crash. I even have single and multi bit error correction enabled. You can also tell how often to have it check for errors in terms of clock cycles between 8 and 16 or so.
> 
> I have both systems running Nvidia GTX 460 2Win's Dual-GPU cards and seeing well above 100fps at 1080p ultra on everything so far. These things are extreme gaming rigs to the max.


Cant you get custom bios for supermicro
boards that could allow you to OC?


----------



## chris89

@TheProfiteer

Just to consider the wattage is massive with dual xeon's. The board and cpu's alone could be seeing 400 watts alone compared to a standard crazy overclocked single xeon at around 280 watts.

The dual xeon's devistate without an overclock because you have a trio, the power of two gets a ton of work done.

The other really nice thing is to sit back, relax and enjoy crashless performance continuously. It's just so nice to never worry about crashing or temperatures. You can even discontinue monitoring temps because they are just so stable you don't need to bother.

The Voltage regulators and other chips do however get hot and the ram it self. So massive case airflow is required by a hefty margin over a single cpu case airflow.

You may be able to unlock options in the bios, however these don't like going beyond 1333mhz so you may want a 1066 xeon and go from 1066 to 1333 via BSEL mod. That's a hop from 2.67 max to 3.33ghz so its not worth it. However for the money to get 3.33ghz from a cheap chip may be nice dual x5350/ e5350 from 2.67 to 3.3ghz on a budget may be nice.

If you wanted the absolute max peak performance is to run dual 3.33Ghz X5470's x8 equals 26,640Mhz which is quite massive.

On another note this board has some of the strongest integrated graphics I have seen on a motherboard. It has dedicated onboard 32MB for the XGI Z9s Graphics which performs about 20 times faster than any intel integrated of the same time frame. It can easily decode 50mbps 1080p without a hitch.

This board is dirt cheap though literally $26 freakin dollars plus shipping. I bought 3 kits of 16gb ecc ddr2 for like $60 for 48gb total. I built two of them though because you can sell something like this for quite a lot.


----------



## DeadSkull

I stumbled on a pretty good Xeon x5460 SLANP. Does 4.33 with Cpu voltage 1.4V in bios. Also included Cinbench R15 where the Xeon does not do so good against latest chips ( gets around 2500k in multithreaded performance). I also used 3DPM which Anandtech uses in their CPU reviews. Here the Xeon x5460 at 4.331 manages to beat the latest Haswell architecture HT disabled i5 4690k and i5 4670k ( stock speeds).


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> I stumbled on a pretty good Xeon x5460 SLANP. Does 4.33 with Cpu voltage 1.4V in bios. Also included Cinbench R15 where the Xeon does not do so good against latest chips ( gets around 2500k in multithreaded performance). I also used 3DPM which Anandtech uses in their CPU reviews. Here the Xeon x5460 at 4.331 manages to beat the latest Haswell architecture HT disabled i5 4690k and i5 4670k ( stock speeds).


Awesome and congrats on your GA-EP45-UD3P!


----------



## vsquared87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I just built two systems using this Supermicro X7DCA-L. It's dual xeon micro atx which is really neat. I'm running both builds with 24gb ram and one using Dual X5450 3Ghz, and the other Dual X5460's 3.16Ghz. These systems rock the socks off of literally anything. This board is awesome when you dial in all the cache, prefetch buffers, and write back settings it gets some serious work done. The board has onboard cache memory at really high speed so it can cache data from the L1+ cache's on both cpu's to onboard buffer. This helps on every single task especially intense games like Far Cry 4 and Battlefield 4.
> 
> In terms of "pure speed" both of these systems would outperform a single overclocked xeon that was clocking 5Ghz per core. These will devistate on multi threaded apps and single threaded apps. Supermicro takes bios settings to an entirely new level, you'll have to wrap your brain around the theoretical potential.
> 
> Say your clocking at 5Ghz per core x 4 cores equals 20Ghz. Even a dual X5450 at 3Ghz x 8 equals 24Ghz and 3.16Ghz x 8 equals 25.28Ghz. These even outperform my i7 930 at 4Ghz. Another great thing about ECC ram is you can rest assured you'll be performing like none other with no chance of a crash. I even have single and multi bit error correction enabled. You can also tell how often to have it check for errors in terms of clock cycles between 8 and 16 or so.
> 
> I have both systems running Nvidia GTX 460 2Win's Dual-GPU cards and seeing well above 100fps at 1080p ultra on everything so far. These things are extreme gaming rigs to the max.


Oh my.....

Are you able to run SLI or something on that board?


----------



## vsquared87

So a quick google search for " Dual xeon motherboard" and came across this old ASUS Z7S WS Dual LGA 771 Intel 5400 SSI CEB Dual Intel Xeon Server Motherboard



The flipping thing has 2 PCI Express 2.0 x16 !

Quick run to cpubenmark.net and the duo has a cpu score of: 11696

For comparison, a Intel Xeon E5-1650 v2 @ 3.50GHz has a cpu score of: 12532

$100 bucks worth of cpu nabs you a 2015 Xeon processor, not too bad!

Somebody point out the obvious flaw in this. It sounds too good to be true!


----------



## TheProfiteer

double post


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vsquared87*
> 
> So a quick google search for " Dual xeon motherboard" and came across this old ASUS Z7S WS Dual LGA 771 Intel 5400 SSI CEB Dual Intel Xeon Server Motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> The flipping thing has 2 PCI Express 2.0 x16 !
> 
> Quick run to cpubenmark.net and the duo has a cpu score of: 11696
> 
> For comparison, a Intel Xeon E5-1650 v2 @ 3.50GHz has a cpu score of: 12532
> 
> $100 bucks worth of cpu nabs you a 2015 Xeon processor, not too bad!
> 
> Somebody point out the obvious flaw in this. It sounds too good to be true!


good luck finding these cheap.

there is also Intel Skulltrail, also quite pricey.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vsquared87*
> 
> So a quick google search for " Dual xeon motherboard" and came across this old ASUS Z7S WS Dual LGA 771 Intel 5400 SSI CEB Dual Intel Xeon Server Motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> The flipping thing has 2 PCI Express 2.0 x16 !
> 
> Quick run to cpubenmark.net and the duo has a cpu score of: 11696
> 
> For comparison, a Intel Xeon E5-1650 v2 @ 3.50GHz has a cpu score of: 12532
> 
> $100 bucks worth of cpu nabs you a 2015 Xeon processor, not too bad!
> 
> Somebody point out the obvious flaw in this. It sounds too good to be true!


LOL from what I remember you should stay away from that Z7S WS - it has flaws in VRM design

Edit
I remembered that right, see this thread: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?183499-My-Dual-Harper-Asus-Z7S-WS-living-review-*56K-warning*


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vsquared87*
> 
> So a quick google search for " Dual xeon motherboard" and came across this old ASUS Z7S WS Dual LGA 771 Intel 5400 SSI CEB Dual Intel Xeon Server Motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> The flipping thing has 2 PCI Express 2.0 x16 !
> 
> Quick run to cpubenmark.net and the duo has a cpu score of: 11696
> 
> For comparison, a Intel Xeon E5-1650 v2 @ 3.50GHz has a cpu score of: 12532
> 
> $100 bucks worth of cpu nabs you a 2015 Xeon processor, not too bad!
> 
> Somebody point out the obvious flaw in this. It sounds too good to be true!


Power draw for the same amount of work is nearly doubled.


----------



## chris89

Well the Supermicro builds and I build two of them complete was very cheap far less than blowing your wad on a rare skulltrail. These perform like champs and with 24GB you'll never run out no matter what you throw at it.

In terms of benchmarks in the coming week i'll get some tests up and maybe even some videos of the performance.

The Supermicro micro atx is capable of SLI, first slot is physical x16 at x16, second 2 slots at x8 physical. You can however redirect bandwidth and designate power to of the slots. Basically the first physical x8 slot will operate at x8 power, and the second x8 physical at x4 power. However there is a jumper to force the 2nd x8 physical to x8 power.

There is a capacitor blocking the full length of the 2nd x16 video card in the physical x8 slot. Simply slice the x8 end to allow the card to insert and have half the x16 physical hang off. It will operate properly in this configuration. You would need to un-solder that capacitor and solder wires to the pins and relocate that capacitor which is not difficult.

Once you have both video cards installed and SLI bridge installed, is install the driver then mod the driver using DifferentSLIAuto to enable SLI. I could explain this process. Once your done, restart, good to go. You could in fact run dual GTX 690's in Quad-SLI or dual GTX 590's in Quad-SLI or simply Dual TITAN Black's or GTX 980's.


----------



## stunner2002

Got one of these bad boys lying around. It's from a old DELL T7400 of my gf.
I only used the E5410 of the rig and it's now runnning in my EP45-UD3LR @ 3,22Ghz.
I didn't use the Dell Mainboard because it's too big for my mid tower, power consumption is extremly high, you need a special power supply, needs buffered RAM and at last the Dell rig was way too noisy.

The MB runs 2x S771 CPUs, 8 RAM Slots and has 2 PCIe 2.0 x16 slots. Intel 5400 chipset...


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> Ok, I'm going to try this again....
> 
> I started the Mod on a Asus P5G41T-M/CSM and it *worked at factory clocks* BUT I could not get it to OC.
> 
> Then I bought a Asrock G41C-GS because it said in the first post it was compatible. Well after first having to mod the board to *cool the chipset more effectively*, I wound up being stuck with a factory clocked CPU and *under-clocked DDR3 RAM*.
> 
> Now I have just ordered a Gigabyte G41MT-S2PT in the hopes I can get this one to work a little better. Advice?
> 
> The Asus board went to my one son with a Xeon E3120 i picked up from ebay for $10. Now I'll give the Asrock board to my other son with, wait for it.... an E3120 I picked up off of ebay for.... $15 (it included thermal paste this time LOL). They can have fun playing Lego Movie Video Game and Ticket to Ride together. I have to say, I OC'd the E3120 10% using the Asus Bios profile and it runs better than the PDC E6700 that used to be on it. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3690827


Ok, I have in my hot little ESD free hand the book for my newly aquired Gigabyte G41MT-S2PT v2.1.

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4084#sp









Now I have done this mod before with the two mobos listed above, but they have an easy AMI bios. Now I'm going to do it with Award BIOS. If anyone already has it patched, I'd appreciate it. It says on the first page this mobo is compatible wuth the mod. One major reason why i bought it.


----------



## rewease

Dont get me wrong but why not go for a P45 or well priced P35 instead of that G41 underachiever? That VRM design alone makes me want to run such a board with a dual core at stock speed.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> Dont get me wrong but why not go for a P45 or well priced P35 instead of that G41 underachiever? That VRM design alone makes me want to run such a board with a dual core at stock speed.


agreed.

Though the 780i chipset is a great overclocker as well.


----------



## mistakratz

Hey guys, been following this thread for a while, I've got a knackered server with a pair of X5355's in it, and I've just put one of them in my old Media Centre.

The mobo is a P5N7A-VM, the machine is POSTingOK, and booting into windows, but I'm getting the "BIOS update recommended. To unleash this CPU's full power, please perform BIOS update process." error.

I've tried adding the microcode to the BIOS file myself and updating, and I've also tried using one that someone had modded themselves on this thread.

Each time the BIOS update appears to work fine, but when I reboot the message remains each time.

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks in advance


----------



## lewisl1

New MOBO, More problems

After getting and installing the replacement bios chip, nothing happened, computer still refused to boot. I gave up on that motherboard, and decided to get a new one. Luckily in my city we have a used computer store that sells lots of old parts, so they had an ASUS P5Q-VM, for $30. I get it home, make the modifications, and to my great shock it actually boots, sort of.

First time, I was just checking to see if it would post, and it did. Second go through I hooked up an old HD that had Windows 7 that I salvaged from an old build, and it booted all the way to the Windows logon screen then turned off. Now whenever I try to boot it, It will let me play around in the bios, but it cuts off after a few minutes. I've come this far, and don't want to give up, any suggestions.

Other relevant details.

The board identifies the CPU as a Xeon X5460, but says its unidentified, then gives a message about flashing in order to get the full potential.
There is also a cpu overheat error, which should not be possible as I have both a stock intel cooler that is compatible with this board, and a customer cooler that I have tried, so the heat shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewisl1*
> 
> New MOBO, More problems
> 
> After getting and installing the replacement bios chip, nothing happened, computer still refused to boot. I gave up on that motherboard, and decided to get a new one. Luckily in my city we have a used computer store that sells lots of old parts, so they had an ASUS P5Q-VM, for $30. I get it home, make the modifications, and to my great shock it actually boots, sort of.
> 
> First time, I was just checking to see if it would post, and it did. Second go through I hooked up an old HD that had Windows 7 that I salvaged from an old build, and it booted all the way to the Windows logon screen then turned off. Now whenever I try to boot it, It will let me play around in the bios, but it cuts off after a few minutes. I've come this far, and don't want to give up, any suggestions.
> 
> Other relevant details.
> 
> The board identifies the CPU as a Xeon X5460, but says its unidentified, then gives a message about flashing in order to get the full potential.
> There is also a cpu overheat error, which should not be possible as I have both a stock intel cooler that is compatible with this board, and a customer cooler that I have tried, so the heat shouldn't be a problem.


well there you have it - it turns off because cpu is overheating. Either one of the mounts of the cooler isn't attached properly, or onboard monitoring chip sets the wrong Tjmax for this Xeon. (or Xeon is damaged...unlikely thou).
#1. Reseat the cooler.
#2. Patch the microcodes on normal LGA775 cpu and than reset BIOS few times with "load defaults" and CMOS jumper / battery - it may fix Tjmax in some cases. Another option is to turn off Thermal monitoring in BIOS.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistakratz*
> 
> Hey guys, been following this thread for a while, I've got a knackered server with a pair of X5355's in it, and I've just put one of them in my old Media Centre.
> 
> The mobo is a P5N7A-VM, the machine is POSTingOK, and booting into windows, but I'm getting the "BIOS update recommended. To unleash this CPU's full power, please perform BIOS update process." error.
> 
> I've tried adding the microcode to the BIOS file myself and updating, and I've also tried using one that someone had modded themselves on this thread.
> 
> Each time the BIOS update appears to work fine, but when I reboot the message remains each time.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Probably you have some option in BIOS that prevents from updating microcode module during BIOS flash.
...It was called "update cpu information" or something like that.


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> Dont get me wrong but why not go for a P45 or well priced P35 instead of that G41 underachiever? That VRM design alone makes me want to run such a board with a dual core at stock speed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> agreed.
> 
> Though the 780i chipset is a great overclocker as well.


I'm going to assume you are talking to me. I posted a while back (if you saw my quote) asking about thoughts. Nobody really gave me any and with nearly 6100 posts, its hard to glean quality info out of this thread. I wanted a Mobo with DDR3 since I don't have any DDR2. So when you factor in that, the selection gets thinned out. I went with what was listed on the front page as compatible, it was on sale at Newegg, and from the specs, it looked pretty hardend and ready for OC. So I went for it. I have an PDC E6700 in it right now and I'm about to install it into my rig to prep it for the BIOS patch.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> I'm going to assume you are talking to me. I posted a while back (if you saw my quote) asking about thoughts. Nobody really gave me any and with nearly 6100 posts, its hard to glean quality info out of this thread. I wanted a Mobo with DDR3 since I don't have any DDR2. So when you factor in that, the selection gets thinned out. I went with what was listed on the front page as compatible, it was on sale at Newegg, and from the specs, it looked pretty hardend and ready for OC. So I went for it. I have an PDC E6700 in it right now and I'm about to install it into my rig to prep it for the BIOS patch.


P45 has ddr3 boards.

Ga-ep45t-u3lr is a ddr3 p45 board. Im using one, and it is housing a e5450 at 4ghz


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> I'm going to assume you are talking to me. I posted a while back (if you saw my quote) asking about thoughts. Nobody really gave me any and with nearly 6100 posts, its hard to glean quality info out of this thread. I wanted a Mobo with DDR3 since I don't have any DDR2. So when you factor in that, the selection gets thinned out. I went with what was listed on the front page as compatible, it was on sale at Newegg, and from the specs, it looked pretty hardend and ready for OC. So I went for it. I have an PDC E6700 in it right now and I'm about to install it into my rig to prep it for the BIOS patch.
> 
> 
> 
> P45 has ddr3 boards.
> 
> Ga-ep45t-u3lr is a ddr3 p45 board. Im using one, and it is housing a e5450 at 4ghz
Click to expand...

yes, but I could buy a car for the price of a new one.


----------



## TheProfiteer

over the last 3 weeks I managed to score:

- Two EVGA 780i for $60 each
- an Asus P5Q Pro for $40
- a GA-EP45T-U3LR for $89 (it came with a q8200 that I sold for $20) so 70 for that one.

I mean, stuff is there you just gotta find it.

here is one

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIGABYTE-GA-EP45T-UD3LR-LGA-775-DDR3-Intel-P45-ICH10R-motherboard-Free-shipping-/221685254353?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339d7888d1

maybe from china, but ebay covers you from fraud and counterfeit goods.

few bucks more for a good overclocking mobo that does 16gb of ram.


----------



## lewisl1

I've won, I have finally won. It posts, it boots to windows, victory is mine

I will post screenshots sometime next week. I'm still waiting for a i/o shield, so I can put everything in the case, but here the system specs

Intel Xeon x5460 3.16ghz
8gb of ram
Win 7
160gb hd, will be adding a second 500gb I have lying around as soon as i find it
GT 720, might upgrade this down the line, but as I have a gaming computer already this is unlikely


----------



## and13l

Hello Guys, I'm new to the forum and I feel so happy that I could find it, I have managed to read about 1/6 of the 600 pages







What a great job








But I still have some uncertainties. My motherboard GA-EP45-DQ6 with Corair Dominator 4x2Gb pc8500 and Intel Q9400 OC. 3.33GHz / 1.28v / 34-50C.-Thermalright Ultra-120 with Scythe's fans.
I'm not sure about whether with this cooling and memory will be better to go after E5450, X5460, X5470 or maybe after E5472, X5472. My plan is to achieve 3.8Ghz but on the possible lowest temperature ( therefore interested in E-series ) on the other hands, is it worth it to go after xxx2 series and 1600FSB.

I will be very grateful for any hint and help with BIOS, if I'm well informed I will give a thanks to djthrottleboi








This is the download page for the my BIOS is F13b

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2831#bios


----------



## lewisl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *and13l*
> 
> Hello Guys, I'm new to the forum and I feel so happy that I could find it, I have managed to read about 1/6 of the 600 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I still have some uncertainties. My motherboard GA-EP45-DQ6 with Corair Dominator 4x2Gb pc8500 and Intel Q9400 OC. 3.33GHz / 1.28v / 34-50C.-Thermalright Ultra-120 with Scythe's fans.
> I'm not sure about whether with this cooling and memory will be better to go after E5450, X5460, X5470 or maybe after E5472, X5472. My plan is to achieve 3.8Ghz but on the possible lowest temperature ( therefore interested in E-series ) on the other hands, is it worth it to go after xxx2 series and 1600FSB.
> 
> I will be very grateful for any hint and help with BIOS, if I'm well informed I will give a thanks to djthrottleboi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the download page for the my BIOS is F13b
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2831#bios


From reading through the this thread, any Xeon that ends with a 2, i.e the e5472 or the x5472, are poor overclockers and should be avoided. As you already have a q9400, I would probably go for the X5460, just my observations from reading the thread and my knowledge about Core 2 Quads


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *and13l*
> 
> Hello Guys, I'm new to the forum and I feel so happy that I could find it, I have managed to read about 1/6 of the 600 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I still have some uncertainties. My motherboard GA-EP45-DQ6 with Corair Dominator 4x2Gb pc8500 and Intel Q9400 OC. 3.33GHz / 1.28v / 34-50C.-Thermalright Ultra-120 with Scythe's fans.
> I'm not sure about whether with this cooling and memory will be better to go after E5450, X5460, X5470 or maybe after E5472, X5472. My plan is to achieve 3.8Ghz but on the possible lowest temperature ( therefore interested in E-series ) on the other hands, is it worth it to go after xxx2 series and 1600FSB.
> 
> I will be very grateful for any hint and help with BIOS, if I'm well informed I will give a thanks to djthrottleboi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the download page for the my BIOS is F13b
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2831#bios


Hmm you should be able to OC your Q9400 to 3.8GHz (8*475) without trouble on that setup, there is really no point in switching it to Xeon for that kind of OC.
But if you are interested in mod alone than you can buy E5440 or E5450 and with E0 stepping it will require lower voltage and emit less heat.
For various reasons it is better to stay away from 1600FSB models.
You can also sell your Q9400 for more money than Xeon costs


----------



## and13l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Hmm you should be able to OC your Q9400 to 3.8GHz (8*475) without trouble on that setup, there is really no point in switching it to Xeon for that kind of OC.
> But if you are interested in mod alone than you can buy E5440 or E5450 and with E0 stepping it will require lower voltage and emit less heat.
> For various reasons it is better to stay away from 1600FSB models.
> You can also sell your Q9400 for more money than Xeon costs


Haha, no one wants to buy it Q9400, or even exchange, glad to meet someone from my own town








But running Q9400-3.8ghz on everyday use, it's seems to me a little bit like a gambling-on a long time usage








Sorry I should mention from beginning, I may later on like to push a bit farther chosen CPU. So what is really wrong with E/X54x2 series, is it a low multiplier?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *and13l*
> 
> But running Q9400-3.8ghz on everyday use, it's seems to me a little bit like a gambling-on a long time usage


No more so than the Xeon.

Also, low power Xeons don't always OC better, and won't always be lower power at high OCs than another part.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *and13l*
> 
> So what is really wrong with E/X54x2 series, is it a low multiplier?


Nothing really.

However, you may wind up getting a part that is only an upgrade in the cache department. Cache is nice, but it may not be enough improvement to be worth the hassle of swapping out your current chip. You should see what your Q9400 is capable of first.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> over the last 3 weeks I managed to score:
> 
> - Two EVGA 780i for $60 each
> - an Asus P5Q Pro for $40
> - a GA-EP45T-U3LR for $89 (it came with a q8200 that I sold for $20) so 70 for that one.
> 
> I mean, stuff is there you just gotta find it.
> 
> here is one
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIGABYTE-GA-EP45T-UD3LR-LGA-775-DDR3-Intel-P45-ICH10R-motherboard-Free-shipping-/221685254353?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339d7888d1
> 
> maybe from china, but ebay covers you from fraud and counterfeit goods.
> 
> few bucks more for a good overclocking mobo that does 16gb of ram.


My EP45-UD3R arrived today. I have bought it for 45$ (including shipment) + 2x1GB Crucial Tracer [email protected] for ~20$.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *and13l*
> 
> Haha, no one wants to buy it Q9400, or even exchange, glad to meet someone from my own town


Surly someone will buy it.
Quote:


> So what is really wrong with E/X54x2 series, is it a low multiplier?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Nothing really.


yeah, except they are unstable on a lot of motherboards, even on those with native 1600FSB support.


----------



## mistakratz

Hi Gagarin, thanks for your reply, I've had a look through the BIOS options but can't see anything relevant.

Do you have any more information about the particular option? Or any other suggestion?


----------



## abriosi

Hello guys.

I have the following problem and im seeking help.

I have a p5k asus motherboard and a x5440 working together. I've updated the microcodes and all is fine.
My Ram is rated 1066mhz and i have ruled that out. I have E8400 overclocking experience.

My Problem is i cant overclock the processor no matter what i do. When i set 350mhz fsb i alwaya get instability. I have already tried setting the porcessor multiplier to a lower value like 7 and i still cant get the fsb stable. Any suggestion?


----------



## cdoublejj

Would this mobo work?

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5N7AVM/

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131348

I'm looking at getting this chip with adapter for $35 shipped, Xeon E5472.

EDIT: it looks like it does work!

http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/, just not sure what would happen with a 1600 FSB chip.


----------



## cdoublejj

is there a list of the Xeons models and there specs/FSB? i'm wanting to know what is out there for 1333mhz


----------



## oced_quest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> is there a list of the Xeons models and there specs/FSB? i'm wanting to know what is out there for 1333mhz


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Xeon_microprocessors#.22Harpertown.22_.2845_nm.29


----------



## davtylica

Holy HELL, I haven't posted in this thread since 100 something lol. Seems I still hold the best OC on the X5470


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Holy HELL, I haven't posted in this thread since 100 something lol. Seems I still hold the best OC on the X5470


Those are nice OC's for your X5470 -- hell of a chip. I'm curious what cooling are you using and what are your load temps?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abriosi*
> 
> Hello guys.
> 
> I have the following problem and im seeking help.
> 
> I have a p5k asus motherboard and a x5440 working together. I've updated the microcodes and all is fine.
> My Ram is rated 1066mhz and i have ruled that out. I have E8400 overclocking experience.
> 
> My Problem is i cant overclock the processor no matter what i do. When i set 350mhz fsb i alwaya get instability. I have already tried setting the porcessor multiplier to a lower value like 7 and i still cant get the fsb stable. Any suggestion?


Can you provide a little more information? What DRAM:FSB divider are you using (this can be different than your DDR2 capapability, which you mention is 1066)? What is the timing and voltage of your RAM when you attempt the 350MHz FSB. 333MHz is your CPU stock FSB, so 350MHz isn't that far away, that's why I think you may have some RAM settings that won't boot. Have you tried any smaller increments over 333MHz on the FSB successfully?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Seems I still hold the best OC on the X5470


No you don't








http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cpu_frequency/rankings?hardwareTypeId=processor_1683&cores=4#start=0#interval=20

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/3590#post_22269335
- since than Xevi took it to 5226.1 MHz

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/5880#post_23513010
- with box cooler


----------



## SaberShip

For those of you who are looking for the best performing (stable) 1333mhz FSB Quad Core Xeon, I think that would have to be the x5470.

I personally recommend the x5460 if you want to be extra cheap however. Keep an eye out and you will see them pop up on ebay for 30-40 bucks with shipping. Thats roughly half what i tend to see for the x5470 on ebay that gives u an extra .5 more multiplier.









Try to aim for the E0 stepping (SLBBA), as I think I read some where on here were many people confirmed that they run cooler (and maybe overclock better?) but im sure a C0 (SLANP) will be just fine too.

I can't speak for the other processors tho, im sure they are pretty nice aswell. I run my Xeon setup @ 4.12Ghz 100% the time on my Gigabyte EP45-UD3P. My temps run nice and cool on idle ( <38C Highest core) and dont throttle except for on some prime95 tests







I my mobo is rev 1.1 and I bought it long before rev 1.6 came out, and it continues to perform reliably to this day (probably running at least 80% of the time since purchase /w mildly oced q9550). Wonder how much longer it will hold out running this kind of oc continuously .... any bets on what dies first xeon or ep45?









This whole mod was definitely worth 40$ imo.
Hope this helps some one who may be searching for a good value Xeon!


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Those are nice OC's for your X5470 -- hell of a chip. I'm curious what cooling are you using and what are your load temps?
> Can you provide a little more information? What DRAM:FSB divider are you using (this can be different than your DDR2 capapability, which you mention is 1066)? What is the timing and voltage of your RAM when you attempt the 350MHz FSB. 333MHz is your CPU stock FSB, so 350MHz isn't that far away, that's why I think you may have some RAM settings that won't boot. Have you tried any smaller increments over 333MHz on the FSB successfully?


I haven't been active in this thread for some time so I'll have to double check the hardware specs i have listed. My highest OC ended up being 4.925ghz at 1.55v with 4x2gb xms3 1600 linked 1:1 with fsb (1925mhz) cas 10.

I decided to call it quits before i fried my my 790i ftw. Temps were great actually. I was running a corsair H110 and i barely broke 70C when benchmarking with passmark. I run a H105 now and temps are identical. I probably could've cracked 5ghz if i had been running one stick of RAM. Maybe I'll give it another go

Gargarin, we're you using all four DIMM's synced with the fsb when you validated the 5ghz OC?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> I haven't been active in this thread for some time so I'll have to double check the hardware specs i have listed. My highest OC ended up being 4.925ghz at 1.55v with 4x2gb xms3 1600 linked 1:1 with fsb (1925mhz) cas 10.
> 
> I decided to call it quits before i fried my my 790i ftw. Temps were great actually. I was running a corsair H110 and i barely broke 70C when benchmarking with passmark. I run a H105 now and temps are identical. I probably could've cracked 5ghz if i had been running one stick of RAM. Maybe I'll give it another go
> 
> Gargarin, we're you using all four DIMM's synced with the fsb when you validated the 5ghz OC?


No, I only have one 4GB module. This is high density HCH9 and it isn't friendly with LGA775 era chipsets, not to mention that P5Q3 DLX is one crazy motherboard very picky about the ram. Probably it will do better with 1GB micron D9 GTR
I have bought EP45-UD3R with ddr2 and I will try to push it further as this model holds FSB records for quad cores on HWBot.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> No, I only have one 4GB module. This is high density HCH9 and it isn't friendly with LGA775 era chipsets, not to mention that P5Q3 DLX is one crazy motherboard very picky about the ram. Probably it will do better with 1GB micron D9 GTR
> I have bought EP45-UD3R with ddr2 and I will try to push it further as this model holds FSB records for quad cores on HWBot.


I had the DDR3 version of that board a while back. The EP45T...i wasn't overly impressed with it. I think the highest OC I was able to get was 4.5ghz with a different 5470. I eventually sold it after about a week of testing.

Are you stable at 5ghz or was that a fly by the seat of your pants miracle boot? While i may not have the highest validated OC...my passmark cpu score will be tough to beat. Anything over 7k on these processors is absolutely nothing to snuff at.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> I had the DDR3 version of that board a while back. The EP45T...i wasn't overly impressed with it. I think the highest OC I was able to get was 4.5ghz with a different 5470. I eventually sold it after about a week of testing.
> 
> Are you stable at 5ghz or was that a fly by the seat of your pants miracle boot? While i may not have the highest validated OC...my passmark cpu score will be tough to beat. Anything over 7k on these processors is absolutely nothing to snuff at.


Most likely it was unstable and most likely due to the incompatible ram. I didn't test stability of any kind because as I mentioned I was running *stock cooler* and it would take only few seconds to reach THERMTRIP# Signal.
You don't have to be stable to submit a score. Every person has his own different definition of stability. For one it will be gaming, for another single run of SuperPi 32M, or 10 cycles of memtest, or 5 hours of prime95 small FFT or maybe 1 hour is enough...and so on. I could have asked you if you were prime95 stable @4,9GHz ...you most likely weren't.

BTW
the absolutely best score for Q9650 quad (9x593,8) was done on EP45T-UD3R and I know a guy who reached 4,8GHz with E5450 on that mobo and stable to run benchmarks. It is capable of monstrous FSB. You just have to get your RAMs settings right.


----------



## abriosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Those are nice OC's for your X5470 -- hell of a chip. I'm curious what cooling are you using and what are your load temps?
> Can you provide a little more information? What DRAM:FSB divider are you using (this can be different than your DDR2 capapability, which you mention is 1066)? What is the timing and voltage of your RAM when you attempt the 350MHz FSB. 333MHz is your CPU stock FSB, so 350MHz isn't that far away, that's why I think you may have some RAM settings that won't boot. Have you tried any smaller increments over 333MHz on the FSB successfully?


Well i have sorted it out. I plugged my E8400 back in and im able to push it to 3.9ghz with 434 x 9. I guess the X5440 i bought is kinda of ruined since it can only accept its default specs


----------



## mistakratz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Would this mobo work?
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5N7AVM/
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131348
> 
> I'm looking at getting this chip with adapter for $35 shipped, Xeon E5472.
> 
> EDIT: it looks like it does work!
> 
> http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/, just not sure what would happen with a 1600 FSB chip.


Hey man, did you get it working on your P57NA-VM?

I have the board and chip working, but I can't get rid of the error warning me about the BIOS update required to unleash the full power of the chip?

Have you flashed a custom BIOS with the added microcode successfully?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistakratz*
> 
> Hey man, did you get it working on your P57NA-VM?
> 
> I have the board and chip working, but I can't get rid of the error warning me about the BIOS update required to unleash the full power of the chip?
> 
> Have you flashed a custom BIOS with the added microcode successfully?


the chip has not arrived yet. Link the latest official bios or bios of your choosing and maybe someone here on OCN can mod the bios for you.


----------



## mistakratz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> the chip has not arrived yet. Link the latest official bios or bios of your choosing and maybe someone here on OCN can mod the bios for you.


Ah no problem, I've actually done it myself but it doesn't seem to be accepting the change, I also tried one that someone else has already edited... again without any luck.. I'd be interested to hear how you get on


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistakratz*
> 
> Ah no problem, I've actually done it myself but it doesn't seem to be accepting the change, I also tried one that someone else has already edited... again without any luck.. I'd be interested to hear how you get on


what chip did you get? also these boards are sorta of crap. this one can only restart it can not shut down, they all have only sata 1.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistakratz*
> 
> Ah no problem, I've actually done it myself but it doesn't seem to be accepting the change, I also tried one that someone else has already edited... again without any luck.. I'd be interested to hear how you get on


If you have X5355, than no wonder it gives you the message during POST. I bet you didn't patched the right microcodes for that cpu


----------



## mouacyk

Getting my GA-EP45-UD3P. Currently, it takes me1.46125v to get 4GHz on X5470 stable, after a total voltage loss of 0.15v from VDrop and VDroop. Does it sound reasonable to get 4GHz with 1.3125v on the GA-EP45-UD3P board, or is my expectation set too high? VID is 1.275v.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Getting my GA-EP45-UD3P. Currently, it takes me1.46125v to get 4GHz on X5470 stable, after a total voltage loss of 0.15v from VDrop and VDroop. Does it sound reasonable to get 4GHz with 1.3125v on the GA-EP45-UD3P board, or is my expectation set too high? VID is 1.275v.


Got my e5450 at 4ghz at 1.32v, on a ep45t


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Most likely it was unstable and most likely due to the incompatible ram. I didn't test stability of any kind because as I mentioned I was running *stock cooler* and it would take only few seconds to reach THERMTRIP# Signal.
> You don't have to be stable to submit a score. Every person has his own different definition of stability. For one it will be gaming, for another single run of SuperPi 32M, or 10 cycles of memtest, or 5 hours of prime95 small FFT or maybe 1 hour is enough...and so on. I could have asked you if you were prime95 stable @4,9GHz ...you most likely weren't.
> 
> BTW
> the absolutely best score for Q9650 quad (9x593,8) was done on EP45T-UD3R and I know a guy who reached 4,8GHz with E5450 on that mobo and stable to run benchmarks. It is capable of monstrous FSB. You just have to get your RAMs settings right.


I was stable enough to run several passmark tests and super pi....however not my definition of stable. I think one hour of OCCT is sufficient and I find prime to be a cliche. While 12 hours is overkill it still does the trick i suppose.

When you have time try to run passmark. I'm curious what your cpu score would be at 5ghz.

I may tinker with some settings in the future, but for now I'm in the process of building a triple projector setup with 3D vision surround so i would like at least get some enjoyment out of my system. I don't really have the funds to replace my motherboard should the worst happen.


----------



## rewease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Getting my GA-EP45-UD3P. Currently, it takes me1.46125v to get 4GHz on X5470 stable, after a total voltage loss of 0.15v from VDrop and VDroop. Does it sound reasonable to get 4GHz with 1.3125v on the GA-EP45-UD3P board, or is my expectation set too high? VID is 1.275v.


Most definitely. If you have a good X5470 you can go another 0.1V lower. I'm writing this from my X5470 on a GA-EP45-UD3P. Which runs at a minimum actual voltage of 1.20V under heavy load (linpack). It did 12h of P95 small FFTs and another 12h of P95 blend as well as 2h of linpack without errors at these settings so I consider it stable. If I go 2-3 clicks lower on the voltage it wont pass P95.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> If you have X5355, than no wonder it gives you the message during POST. I bet you didn't patched the right microcodes for that cpu


speaking of which can someone patch this bios? For an E5450?

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5N7A-VM/P5N7A-VM-0519.zip


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> speaking of which can someone patch this bios? For an E5450?
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5N7A-VM/P5N7A-VM-0519.zip


take it my friend

patched.zip 780k .zip file


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Getting my GA-EP45-UD3P. Currently, it takes me1.46125v to get 4GHz on X5470 stable, after a total voltage loss of 0.15v from VDrop and VDroop. Does it sound reasonable to get 4GHz with 1.3125v on the GA-EP45-UD3P board, or is my expectation set too high? VID is 1.275v.


i have the same mobo and the same cpu look pictures stable at 4250

897916100.png 1479k .png file


----------



## mistakratz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> take it my friend
> 
> patched.zip 780k .zip file


Hi Besttt, would you mind patching the same BIOS for my X5355 please?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistakratz*
> 
> Hi Besttt, would you mind patching the same BIOS for my X5355 please?


if its the same bios why you dont use this i posted??i dont use special codes for every xeon !!!i just add the same 3 microcodes to all bios i dont know if 5355 needs special microcodes


----------



## mistakratz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> if its the same bios why you dont use this i posted??i dont use special codes for every xeon !!!i just add the same 3 microcodes to all bios i dont know if 5355 needs special microcodes


Jeez sorry, I have patched the BIOS with the 3 files myself, tried it and I am still getting an error.

I also used one that someone else has posted earlier in this thread, with the same issue.

Gagarin mentioned it may not have the correct microcodes for this particular chip, so I thought you may have more knowledge on the matter than me as you responded to cdoublejj...


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistakratz*
> 
> Jeez sorry, I have patched the BIOS with the 3 files myself, tried it and I am still getting an error.
> 
> I also used one that someone else has posted earlier in this thread, with the same issue.
> 
> Gagarin mentioned it may not have the correct microcodes for this particular chip, so I thought you may have more knowledge on the matter than me as you responded to cdoublejj...


ok whait to try another bios i posted at 5 minutes


----------



## fr33kiLL1989

Someone can patch my asus p5g41t-m LX BIOS 1101 for my e5462?


----------



## besttt

try-this.zip 786k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistakratz*
> 
> Jeez sorry, I have patched the BIOS with the 3 files myself, tried it and I am still getting an error.
> 
> I also used one that someone else has posted earlier in this thread, with the same issue.
> 
> Gagarin mentioned it may not have the correct microcodes for this particular chip, so I thought you may have more knowledge on the matter than me as you responded to cdoublejj...


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr33kiLL1989*
> 
> Someone can patch my asus p5g41t-m LX BIOS 1101 for my e5462?


take it

P5G41T-M-LX-ASUS-1101.zip 619k .zip file


----------



## fr33kiLL1989

Thanx alot bro


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> 
> i have the same mobo and the same cpu look pictures stable at 4250
> 
> 897916100.png 1479k .png file


I recently picked up a GA-EP45-UD3P and will be moving my x5460 from my GA-965P-DS3. I also picked up a Noctua NH-D14 to hlep with the cooling. I was previously using a cooler that I took off an Alienware rig I picked up second hand.


----------



## besttt

my e5450 stable


----------



## TheProfiteer

Bestt, I'm sure you said it before but what are cooling with?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Bestt, I'm sure you said it before but what are cooling with?


Akasa Venom Medusa
Cryorig R1 Ultimate
Cooler Master: V10
all of above coolers can hadle temperatures above 240tdp wattt i use akasa venom medusa


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> Akasa Venom Medusa
> Cryorig R1 Ultimate
> Cooler Master: V10
> all of above coolers can hadle temperatures above 240tdp wattt i use akasa venom medusa


Omg, Jesus that's a monster.

At 1.7v what kind of temps are you getting?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Omg, Jesus that's a monster.
> 
> At 1.7v what kind of temps are you getting?


normal only 24 celciu at prime 8 hours 70celciu


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> normal only 24 celciu at prime 8 hours 70celciu


Not bad at all. What about the NB? What's the voltage and temps


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Not bad at all. What about the NB? What's the voltage and temps


nb=1.380 cputerm-1.360 nb temperatures i dont know but with my hand i can touch it easy


----------



## fr33kiLL1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> take it
> 
> P5G41T-M-LX-ASUS-1101.zip 619k .zip file


Hey its not working, same error like before

i hope to get the full 2,88 GHz working on that Board -.-


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr33kiLL1989*
> 
> Hey its not working, same error like before
> 
> i hope to get the full 2,88 GHz working on that Board -.-


try with out microcodes you dont have virtual teck no big problem

did you reset the bios first???with clear cmos jumper?


----------



## fr33kiLL1989

I had the normal without microcodes but already the same error







i dont know how to get it fully working


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr33kiLL1989*
> 
> I had the normal without microcodes but already the same error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know how to get it fully working


i think you can skip the error and boot normal after error apears i think it boot corect


----------



## fr33kiLL1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fr33kiLL1989*
> 
> I had the normal without microcodes but already the same error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know how to get it fully working
> 
> 
> 
> i think you can skip the error and boot normal after error apears i think it boot corect
Click to expand...

But i cant Boot with 2,88 GHz, only with 2,33







i bought it because of the speed and the overclock feature in the board is also Crap


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr33kiLL1989*
> 
> But i cant Boot with 2,88 GHz, only with 2,33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bought it because of the speed and the overclock feature in the board is also Crap


did you try to increase pci freq to 104??


----------



## fr33kiLL1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fr33kiLL1989*
> 
> But i cant Boot with 2,88 GHz, only with 2,33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bought it because of the speed and the overclock feature in the board is also Crap
> 
> 
> 
> did you try to increase pci freq to 104??
Click to expand...
















. Maximum i can get with OC


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> if its the same bios why you dont use this i posted??i dont use special codes for every xeon !!!i just add the same 3 microcodes to all bios i dont know if 5355 needs special microcodes


i think because of this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/6110#post_23635985

Also thank for the bios!


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> over the last 3 weeks I managed to score:
> 
> - Two EVGA 780i for $60 each
> - an Asus P5Q Pro for $40
> - a GA-EP45T-U3LR for $89 (it came with a q8200 that I sold for $20) so 70 for that one.
> 
> I mean, stuff is there you just gotta find it.
> 
> here is one
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIGABYTE-GA-EP45T-UD3LR-LGA-775-DDR3-Intel-P45-ICH10R-motherboard-Free-shipping-/221685254353?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339d7888d1
> 
> maybe from china, but ebay covers you from fraud and counterfeit goods.
> 
> few bucks more for a good overclocking mobo that does 16gb of ram.


Thanks for the advice, but unfortunately I have what I have. And that happens to be a G41MT-S2PT v2.1 (BIOS v.F2 installed). I have it up and running on a PDC e6700 so I can get the BIOS patched, but I'm having trouble with the directions for Award BIOS. My last two boards were easy AMI. I made it to step 2.....

Code:



Code:


C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Award>type NUL > NCPUCODE.BIN

C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Award>cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN
cbrom195.exe V1.95 [12/14/07] (C)Phoenix Technologies 2001-2007
BIOS.BIN file not found
C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Award>

BIOS can be found here... http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4084&dl=1#bios

What do I do?

Thanks.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> Thanks for the advice, but unfortunately I have what I have. And that happens to be a G41MT-S2PT v2.1 (BIOS v.F2 installed). I have it up and running on a PDC e6700 so I can get the BIOS patched, but I'm having trouble with the directions for Award BIOS. My last two boards were easy AMI. I made it to step 2.....
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Award>type NUL > NCPUCODE.BIN
> 
> C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Award>cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN
> cbrom195.exe V1.95 [12/14/07] (C)Phoenix Technologies 2001-2007
> BIOS.BIN file not found
> C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Award>
> 
> BIOS can be found here... http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4084&dl=1#bios
> 
> What do I do?
> 
> Thanks.


i patched it try it

41mts2p3.zip 775k .zip file


----------



## gagarin77

Hey guys, I finally installed a Xeon on my new UD3R. Now I'm trying to figure out the settings. It would great help and time-saving if someone with UD3R / UD3P could post their settings for 500FSB or more (6x multi is also appreciated).








Rep+ for the first one
BTW
Now I'm working on X5270 (10,5 multi)









Edit
I've noticed something funny about this mobo - it always BSOD during loading Windows unless VFSB is on Auto or at least 1,4V for 480 FSB, than under Windows I can lower it to 1,3V and it remains perfectly stable up to 565FSB








565 seams as the mobo limit for dual core... a little disappointing, maybe tomorrow I will buy another UD3R on auction to compare them.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Hey guys, I finally installed a Xeon on my new UD3R. Now I'm trying to figure out the settings. It would great help and time-saving if someone with UD3R / UD3P could post their settings for 500FSB or more (6x multi is also appreciated).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep+ for the first one
> BTW
> Now I'm working on X5270 (10,5 multi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit
> I've noticed something funny about this mobo - it always BSOD during loading Windows unless VFSB is on Auto or at least 1,4V for 480 FSB, than under Windows I can lower it to 1,3V and it remains perfectly stable up to 565FSB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 565 seams as the mobo limit for dual core... a little disappointing, maybe tomorrow I will buy another UD3R on auction to compare them.


it doing some sort of calculation during boot up that fails below those volts, a calculation that is not being done/used once inside windows. This is why i do 50+ hours each on at least 3 stress tests when i want FULL stability.


----------



## mfry

Hi All,
Finally got around to installing my Xeon X5460 CPU in my ASUS P5Q3, but it will not post. I have checked the sticker position and it looks ok all the pins are clear where the holes in the sticker are and the sticker tabs don't interfere with any pins. I am using modded bios that g3p0 posted. Has anyone else had any luck with this board? If you have what settings did you use in your bios?

Also I intend to mod my other board - ASUS P5K Deluxe and use an X5460 in that also. Has anyone had any luck with this board? I have already updated the bios and added the microcodes, but yet to install the update.

Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated.

mfry


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfry*
> 
> Hi All,
> Finally got around to installing my Xeon X5460 CPU in my ASUS P5Q3, but it will not post. I have checked the sticker position and it looks ok all the pins are clear where the holes in the sticker are and the sticker tabs don't interfere with any pins. I am using modded bios that g3p0 posted. Has anyone else had any luck with this board? If you have what settings did you use in your bios?
> 
> Also I intend to mod my other board - ASUS P5K Deluxe and use an X5460 in that also. Has anyone had any luck with this board? I have already updated the bios and added the microcodes, but yet to install the update.
> 
> Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> mfry


Hi I had like 100 Xeons running on my P5Q3 Deluxe. Both of the motherboards you mentioned should be OK for this mod.

You need to do some checking on your modded equipment.

1. Make sure you have default settings in the BIOS before installing Xeon (All settings Auto, no OC, Advanced C state C2/C3 - Disabled).
2. Check the plastic tabs in the socket - they should be cut straight to the bottom and be exactly even with the frame. (this is the usual cause most of the time when people say they rig refuses to POST)
3. Check if adapter is in the right place (correct row/column)
4. Make sure you are installing Xeon oriented correctly - with the golden triangle corresponding to the one on the socket's latch and PCB. I recommend to move the cpu few times from side to side before locking it.
5. Check if the cpu heat sink has all its mounts locked correctly.

In your case there is also a possibility that you have problems related to RAM so you should try with only one module (preferably installed in the last slot).

Oh I nearly forgot I had one additional plastic tab on P5Q3 DLX - lying horizontally at the bottom of the socket, near the frame. I cold run the mod with this bar still there but it was causing to flatter the adhesive side of the adapter, so I cut it out.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/3330#post_22215699
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/3340#post_22218188


----------



## mfry

Hi gagarin77,
Thanks for your reply. I will go through your check list and see how I get on, hopefully I will have success.


----------



## lioner88

Hello. I have just buy a xeon x5472 and I have a Dell Motherboard
Mosto update driver of my bios the Dell make me to download is this :

I545-A12.zip 652k .zip file


Can someone help me to extract or insert the update for run my new processor?

Pls
Tnk


----------



## Sliden

For some reason, some Intel brand motherboards that have a compatible chipset and support a similar LGA 775 processor do not work with this mod
(please see the list of tested motherboards for the model numbers).

>>>>> Dell


----------



## lioner88

I have an inspiror 545 it appear as Full compatible


----------



## benson193

I have been researching this for a few days, I am hoping someone has been through this or something similar before and can point me in the right direction. I have a dell optiplex 755 that I installed a Xeon X3363 with a goal of being able to install windows 8.1 client hyper-v. The computer boots and runs great with the xeon! But, coreinfo shows that EPT is not enabled and and adding the hyper-v feature says that SLAT is not available on my processor. I have enabled the virtualization settings in the bios, powered the computer completely off , pulled the power cord, removed the cmos battery and unplugged the power from the motherboard. Unless I read the intel specs wrong this processor has EPT support. The computer is on the latest A22 bios. I have not re-installed the o/s yet, that was my next step.

Is the lack of ept/slat support a limit of the dell bios?

I know that Dell pc's are not the most flexible computers. This is just an extra pc and the 771 mod is just something that I wanted to mess around with to have fun.

Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## oced_quest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lioner88*
> 
> I have an inspiror 545 it appear as Full compatible


I think that you may look for "How to extract the actual BIOS from a Dell .EXE file", and then update the microcode according to that right procedure.


----------



## oced_quest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benson193*
> 
> Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.


Mine is not an help, just a question: did you update the microcode, didn't you?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benson193*
> 
> I have been researching this for a few days, I am hoping someone has been through this or something similar before and can point me in the right direction. I have a dell optiplex 755 that I installed a Xeon X3363 with a goal of being able to install windows 8.1 client hyper-v. The computer boots and runs great with the xeon! But, coreinfo shows that EPT is not enabled and and adding the hyper-v feature says that SLAT is not available on my processor. I have enabled the virtualization settings in the bios, powered the computer completely off , pulled the power cord, removed the cmos battery and unplugged the power from the motherboard. Unless I read the intel specs wrong this processor has EPT support. The computer is on the latest A22 bios. I have not re-installed the o/s yet, that was my next step.
> 
> Is the lack of ept/slat support a limit of the dell bios?
> 
> I know that Dell pc's are not the most flexible computers. This is just an extra pc and the 771 mod is just something that I wanted to mess around with to have fun.
> 
> Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


wiki:
Quote:


> Intel's implementation of SLAT, known as Extended Page Table (EPT), was introduced in the Nehalem microarchitecture found in certain Core i7, Core i5, and Core i3 processors


----------



## lioner88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oced_quest*
> 
> I think that you may look for "How to extract the actual BIOS from a Dell .EXE file", and then update the microcode according to that right procedure.


I have try. But the command in cms don't extract the microcode file of the .exe


----------



## oced_quest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lioner88*
> 
> I have try. But the command in cms don't extract the microcode file of the .exe


Did you try to do so right on that Dell Inspiron you want to update?


----------



## lioner88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oced_quest*
> 
> Did you try to do so right on that Dell Inspiron you want to update?


Yes I've try in that Dell. The exe file of the bios don't want to extract nothing. It just open for the update program


----------



## lioner88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lioner88*
> 
> Yes I've try in that Dell. The exe file of the bios don't want to extract nothing. It just open for the update program


PluS: when I install The Xeon processors mothmotherboard give 2 bip (pause) 2 bip (pause) 2 bip and over and over. Grafic card don't run and I can't see nothing on monitor. I'have think is why the microcodes problem


----------



## oced_quest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lioner88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *oced_quest*
> 
> Did you try to do so right on that Dell Inspiron you want to update?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I've try in that Dell. The exe file of the bios don't want to extract nothing. It just open for the update program
Click to expand...

What about using a different BIOS (I mean, a previous one for your mobo)? Sometimes I saw that actually different packaged BIOS behave differently. And what about using the old "-" switch, instead of "/" (just a guess)?

Also, you might check which BIOS is (I mean, AMI, Award, Phoenix) and download from somewhere on the net the relevant Winflash standalone utility, just in order to check whether that were able to extract the BIOS file (I don't think so, but it may worth a try).

Last but not least, you might get in touch with Dell tech support (they should know how to, or they may send you the right file: their Winflash package cannot be used to update the BIOS on a Linux machine, for instance, so they should already have solved this issue).


----------



## lioner88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oced_quest*
> 
> What about using a different BIOS (I mean, a previous one for your mobo)? Sometimes I saw that actually different packaged BIOS behave differently. And what about using the old "-" switch, instead of "/" (just a guess)?
> 
> Also, you might check which BIOS is (I mean, AMI, Award, Phoenix) and download from somewhere on the net the relevant Winflash standalone utility, just in order to check whether that were able to extract the BIOS file (I don't think so, but it may worth a try).
> 
> Last but not least, you might get in touch with Dell tech support (they should know how to, or they may send you the right file: their Winflash package cannot be used to update the BIOS on a Linux machine, for instance, so they should already have solved this issue).


... I've try all the guide That I've found for my award Phoenix Bios. INfact I I've ask for help here for reach the microcodes For my bios Becose I've fail on do that...


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lioner88*
> 
> Hello. I have just buy a xeon x5472 and I have a Dell Motherboard
> Mosto update driver of my bios the Dell make me to download is this :
> 
> I545-A12.zip 652k .zip file
> 
> 
> Can someone help me to extract or insert the update for run my new processor?
> 
> Pls
> Tnk


You do realize that you are trying to run a 1600FSB Xeon on a crappy G31 chipset mobo? And BTW Dell's BIOS is unmodable, same as intel's EFI.


----------



## oced_quest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lioner88*
> 
> That I've found for my award Phoenix Bios. INfact I I've ask for help here for reach the microcodes For my bios Becose I've fail on do that...


Then you have (IMO) to contact Dell support, as already said: you don't have to tell them you want to try to mod it, as Linux-people still need to update BIOSes, don't they?

Alternatively you might try to *ask there*.


----------



## lioner88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> You do realize that you are trying to run a 1600FSB Xeon on a crappy G31 chipset mobo? And BTW Dell's BIOS is unmodable, same as intel's EFI.


I haven't realized o.o


----------



## benson193

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> wiki:


@gagarin77 Thank you for your reply. I checked the intel page for that processor again and it shows that EPT is supported for that processor. I am sure that there is something that I am missing or am not looking at the right spec. Was there something other than the EPT specification that I should be looking at that is supported in the core iX processors but not this one? Thanks again.

http://ark.intel.com/products/35279/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X3363-12M-Cache-2_83-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB


----------



## benson193

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oced_quest*
> 
> Mine is not an help, just a question: did you update the microcode, didn't you?


I did not update the microcode, from what I read the optiplex 755 bios has the microcode already in it. But, I could be wrong on this.


----------



## oced_quest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benson193*
> 
> But, I could be wrong on this.


I guess you are: as far as I know no 775 mobo has the microcode for 771 Xeons.


----------



## benson193

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oced_quest*
> 
> I guess you are: as far as I know no 775 mobo has the microcode for 771 Xeons.


Sorry, I am pretty new at this type of mod. If the microcode was not present in the bios would it say processor not recognized when it posted(if it posted). Or would just some of the processor features not be available?

Thanks!


----------



## ASW338

Hi, everyone expert here. I tried few days to extract the oem bios from dell website but failed. The bios is I518-108.EXE for dell inspiron 518 to insert microcode xeons. The extractors I had used are 7-zip, WinRAR, universal extractor, Andyyp Pheonix Tool and also in command prompt ( /writeromfile, /writehdfile & /writehexfile). Could someone expert here help me to point proper way to extract this exe file to get.bin file. It would very helpful and appreciate if someone got this bios modded to attached here. Thanks in advance.

I518-108.zip 652k .zip file


----------



## lioner88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASW338*
> 
> Hi, everyone expert here. I tried few days to extract the oem bios from dell website but failed. The bios is I518-108.EXE for dell inspiron 518 to insert microcode xeons. The extractors I had used are 7-zip, WinRAR, universal extractor, Andyyp Pheonix Tool and also in command prompt ( /writeromfile, /writehdfile & /writehexfile). Could someone expert here help me to point proper way to extract this exe file to get.bin file. It would very helpful and appreciate if someone got this bios modded to attached here. Thanks in advance.
> 
> I518-108.zip 652k .zip file


I have the same Exact problem with my Dell545


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benson193*
> 
> @gagarin77 Thank you for your reply. I checked the intel page for that processor again and it shows that EPT is supported for that processor. I am sure that there is something that I am missing or am not looking at the right spec. Was there something other than the EPT specification that I should be looking at that is supported in the core iX processors but not this one? Thanks again.
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/35279/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X3363-12M-Cache-2_83-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB


Probably a mistake on their website. There are no datasheets for 33x3 series available. cpu world doesn't have this feature listed on X33xx cpus and for example E5440 and X3360 which is based on the same die doesn't have it either.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oced_quest*
> 
> I guess you are: as far as I know no 775 mobo has the microcode for 771 Xeons.


Not exactly. Some of the EVGA / XFX motherboards such as 680 / 780 / 790 sli have LGA771 microcodes, but that is only because people who made BIOSes for them didn't know what they were doing. You can even find microcodes for socket P (478 pin) laptop processors inside their BIOSes.
And there are also microcodes that are sheared across platforms.


----------



## cw48494

A little late to the party, but I'll share my experience anyway.



Processor can hit 4.5ghz to OS but isn't stable anywhere past 4.1ghz despite the settings, I blame it on C0. Currently in the process of dropping the core voltage and overclocking my 4x2 8gb DDR2 800 5/5/5/18 1.8v Adata, which can hit 1066 or so without adjusting voltage or timings. When I upgrade from my CX500 I'll also be bios modding my 5850's, but until then, I'm already dangerously close to blowing this PSU.

This is one of my many oldschool rigs, very happy this mod exists.

GA-EP45-UDP3


----------



## RPF79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schlule*
> 
> Well, I posted a week or two ago requesting help getting microcode for my Xeon inserted into a Lenovo ThinkCentre M57 BIOS. Got some very helpful pointers and I'm happy to report I've finally gotten it working, and figured I might as well share how. I was originally going to give up and just deal with the missing functionality, but I discovered Windows 8.1 refused to boot with it in its current state and decided to try again.
> 
> First of all, I recommend that anyone doing this with a ThinkCentre avoid using the Phoenix BIOS editor. I don't know why, but my M57 didn't like it at all (even though all I changed was the microcode, and no errors/warnings were reported in the build log). It flashed OK but no matter what it would freeze at boot displaying "INTEL (r)Q33/Q35/G33 PCI Accelerated SVGA BIOS, DECOMPILATION OR DISASSEMBLY PROHIBITED". The standard Phoenix BIOS recovery tutorials did not work (Win+B had no effect), but thankfully Lenovo published official instructions for recovering the BIOS of a ThinkCentre and that got things working again for me: http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/research/hints-or-tips/detail.page?&LegacyDocID=MIGR-45385
> 
> What _did_ work was simply using a hex editor on the official BIOS and overwriting the microcode for another (unnecessary) CPU that was the exact same size. It was a simple matter of using intelmicrocodelist.exe to determine the offset/size of the donor/destination microcode and copy/pasting appropriately (in overwrite mode). Flashed it using phlash16.exe and, to my disbelief, it worked!
> 
> Now Windows 8.1 is running fine, and I have all the previously missing functionality (like VT-x) enabled. There's probably a better way of doing what I did, but I'm just glad I got it working at all without bricking my motherboard.
> 
> Attached is the modified BIOS I used, figured I might as well include it.
> 
> image2R.zip 750k .zip file


Worked great for me.

I have a Lenovo m57p. put a xeon x3363 in however the fan was running at full speed. Further to this I was missing VT and SSE4.1.

Flashed with phlash16.exe and its all good. Missing instructions now showing and fan running at a reasonable speed.

Thanks for your effort


----------



## ASW338

Actually the dell 518 bios v1.0.8 can support xeon cpu without modify but not for x5470. X5450 is current in the my computer now. Hope someone expert here can extract the oem bios for me and I will manually insert the microcode for x5470. Please help !!!


----------



## besttt

easytune6 problem worked perfect until today look the arrows no indicators at all appears any solution?

SOLVED!!!!
compatibility with windows 7 at security options and all ok again


----------



## djthrottleboi

did you upgrade easytune?


----------



## oced_quest

I haven't looked around for info, but, as far as you know is it possible that after the modding, some 775 CPUs don't work anymore in the modded socket?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oced_quest*
> 
> I haven't looked around for info, but, as far as you know is it possible that after the modding, some 775 CPUs don't work anymore in the modded socket?


Only if you deleted microcodes of those cpus, otherwise they will work as usual.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did you upgrade easytune?


no nothing only windows updates

SOLVED!!!!
compatibility with windows 7 at security options and all ok again


----------



## oced_quest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *oced_quest*
> 
> I haven't looked around for info, but, as far as you know is it possible that after the modding, some 775 CPUs don't work anymore in the modded socket?
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you deleted microcodes of those cpus, otherwise they will work as usual.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your answer, gagarin.

Apparently I experienced a weird issue, after the socket mod, but before updating the microcode, with the CPU I use for testing, an original Core 2 Duo E6300, the modified mobo didn't boot at all.
Oddily but luckily, with both an E8400 and the X5460 this mobo boots finely.

Obviously I already checked my E6300, and it actually boots without issues an Abit IP35 Pro (as well as the ASUS PQ5-EM before the socket mod).


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did you upgrade easytune?
> 
> 
> 
> no nothing only windows updates
> 
> SOLVED!!!!
> compatibility with windows 7 at security options and all ok again
Click to expand...

sweet!!!


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> i patched it try it
> 
> 41mts2p3.zip 775k .zip file


Well, I can't seem to get the Xeons to boot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> i patched it try it
> 
> 41mts2p3.zip 775k .zip file


Well I can't seem to get the Xeons to fire up on the new board. But it seem promising. The highest stable freq I could clock my old Pentium Dual Core E6700 to was 3.6GHz on an Asus P5G41T-M. Well I hit 4.02 GHz on this Gigabyte Board so it seems likely I can OC the Xeon fairly well (if I can get them to fire up). Does this mean I'm in the 4GHz club?

http://valid.canardpc.com/93eels
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4297225

I'm gonna pull the mobo and see if I need to shave a bit more. It seemed ok but the wafers are different. Thicknesses and such. It doesn't seem to seat properly. I flashed with the BIOS you gave me, but since I can't get it to post with a XEON, I can't tell if the microcodes are working.


----------



## tecnosrc

Hello gagarin77.

I have two questions about my micro x 3363 installed on mobo p5e3 pro:

-After install the microcode the cpuz generates me the following:

I have all the instructions, but it show me that it is an e5440. is it correct or there are other microcode for this micro?

-I want to make an overclock to 3.2mhz (8x400mhz). Do you have some stable voltages for this overclock o similar?

Thank you


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecnosrc*
> 
> Hello gagarin77.
> 
> I have two questions about my micro x 3363 installed on mobo p5e3 pro:
> 
> -After install the microcode the cpuz generates me the following:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the instructions, but it show me that it is an e5440. is it correct or there are other microcode for this micro?
> 
> -I want to make an overclock to 3.2mhz (8x400mhz). Do you have some stable voltages for this overclock o similar?
> 
> Thank you


It seams to be OK. You have all the instructions, and cpu is recognized (look at "Specification" field). Cpu-z wasn't designed with this mod in mind and has problems to distinct one Xeon from another. For example with X5450 installed it displays E5450 in the Name field. That is perfectly normal. There is only one set of microcodes for these type of Xeons and it covers 45 nm 1333-1600FSB 6/12M L2 (52xx, 33xx, 54xx...)

For 400FSB you can leave everything on auto and it should work fine. If you are interested to go higher than you should read overclocking guides made on that specific motherboard (or chipset) and a standard quad like q9650 or q9550. Often people share their settings on various forums, I'm sure you can find some done on similar setup.


----------



## mouacyk

Update on my GA-EP45-UD3P (rev1.1):
1) LLC Enabled
2) RAM:FSB 1:1
3) 1.2v MCH (+0.1v)
4) All other voltage settings to Normal

4GHz stable at stock voltage! My old mobo 4Core1600P35-Wifi+ was not even stable at 3.6GHz. Wow, for LGA775, this board is awesome.


Have tried 4.25GHz at 1.35v, and primed for 30 minutes but temps got hot into 80C's. Will probably get more MHz at 1.35v, but have focused more on stock overclocking for 24/7 server/distcc usage. 4GHz at stock was not possible without LLC and 1:1 strap. Without LLC will hardlock when stressing. Without 1:1 will have rounding errors in prime.


----------



## mpyusko

Pushing the E6700 up over 4GHz made my NB very hot. Not sure how hot since I don't have a sensor reading for it, but the CPU stayed cool, even under load, using my H60. Makes me think about modding a cooling solution like I did for the last board.


----------



## bfe_vern

@mouacyk - just plopped my x5460 into a GA-EP45-UD3P (rev1.6) coming from a GA-965P-DS3. For better cooling I moved to a HAF XB EVO and installed a Noctua NH-D14. My temps are now 20 degrees less than they were. Later on tonight I will see how far I can go with my current setup. Liking this board though!


----------



## mouacyk

Finally primed my stock OC to 3.99GHz for 2 hours. 10MHz shy of 4GHz, dang it. This is a big deal for 24/7 oc, because any other voltage setting beside the stock VID will not trigger voltage stepping along with speed stepping.



@bfe_vern - That D14 is tempting and I really underestimated Harpertown thermals by going with Hyper 212 EVO. Great to hear reductions of 20C. Curious what your clocks and voltages were though -- was this at stock? In any case, that definitely gives you lots of headroom to OC. Let me know what your experience is with rev 1.6 and 4x2GB memory. I hear that version is finnicky with 8GB of memory.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> Most definitely. If you have a good X5470 you can go another 0.1V lower. I'm writing this from my X5470 on a GA-EP45-UD3P. Which runs at a minimum actual voltage of 1.20V under heavy load (linpack). It did 12h of P95 small FFTs and another 12h of P95 blend as well as 2h of linpack without errors at these settings so I consider it stable. If I go 2-3 clicks lower on the voltage it wont pass P95.


I've had a total of 5 different x5470's and i was able to get the two that I tested down to 1.185v stable on my other 790i motherboard with vdroop enabled. They are great chips and very versatile for people wanting low voltage stock speeds and also higher voltage mid 4ghz over clocks. My old clocks were [email protected] stable. That's tough to convince someone who's looking to squeeze more life and performance or if a good 775 board who may be considering an upgrade as well.

For people under volting i say proceed with caution as i have feeling it is what killed my other 790i. Not confirmed though.


----------



## davtylica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> normal only 24 celciu at prime 8 hours 70celciu


I call fibs. I was idling at 42c on a corsair h110 on only 1.5v. Load temps were 70c. Pics or it isn't real lol


----------



## lewisl1

cpuz.jpg 414k .jpg file


I have won


----------



## mouacyk

Isn't it a good feeling?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Hi,

I'm browsing this thread looking for an old post i can't find.

There were few Asus P5Q modded bios, something like P5Q-E bios modded with P5Q-PRO bios etc...

Would someone know where it is ?

Edit : Seems to be there lol http://www.overclock.net/t/818744/kets-p5q-modded-bios-files


----------



## lewisl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Isn't it a good feeling?


Yes, couldn't have done it without this thread.


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Finally primed my stock OC to 3.99GHz for 2 hours. 10MHz shy of 4GHz, dang it. This is a big deal for 24/7 oc, because any other voltage setting beside the stock VID will not trigger voltage stepping along with speed stepping.
> 
> @bfe_vern - That D14 is tempting and I really underestimated Harpertown thermals by going with Hyper 212 EVO. Great to hear reductions of 20C. Curious what your clocks and voltages were though -- was this at stock? In any case, that definitely gives you lots of headroom to OC. Let me know what your experience is with rev 1.6 and 4x2GB memory. I hear that version is finnicky with 8GB of memory.


LLC-on
Vcore - 1.31
MHcore - 1.2

Clocked at 4113 MHz (VID: 1.2250)
RAM - 4x2 (8GB) volt - 2.1 Ratio - 1:1

It ran Prime for 8 hours on blend successfully. I ran it while I was asleep. I want to play a little and then install my standard apps. When I go to work I will let it run 24 hours.

Temp at idle is ~34c. Running World of Tanks (mainly CPU dependent) its ~56c.

Noctua NH-D14 is a beast!! I'm very please with it. It is awfully quiet, too! I am using SpeedFan to control the speed depending on temps.

Satisfied at this point.

update: drove Vcore to 1.30. Will test and then try dropping again.
update 3/15: vcore set to 1.24. Idle temp is 31c.


----------



## lewisl1

Does anyone know of any windows based over clocking utilities,other than intel xtu, as I can't get it to work on my pc


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewisl1*
> 
> Does anyone know of any windows based over clocking utilities,other than intel xtu, as I can't get it to work on my pc


Most motherboards include a tool on a disc if your mobo is designed to be OC'd. Dell and Intel boards are not designed to OC (as a rule). That being said, what motherboard do you have?

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## lewisl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> Most motherboards include a tool on a disc if your mobo is designed to be OC'd. Dell and Intel boards are not designed to OC (as a rule). That being said, what motherboard do you have?
> 
> Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


I have an ASUS P5Q-VM. bought it at a used computer store.


----------



## Skyfallkavu

Hey guys! I'm excited to finally join you. I modded my P5Q Pro Turbo last night with an E5472 ES and its running gorgeous! Sticker was easier to place than I expected, and security tabs on the socket came off easier than butter with a new razor blade. I had no idea what a bottleneck my Q6600 was :3 Excited to run all of my games better than I ever expected before on a LGA775 platform. Now I just need to resist the temptation to hit that refreshing 3.5Ghz OC


----------



## lewisl1

Also want to know if I should keep windows or try a variation of Linux. This will probably end up as a media center or common use pc in a house full of gamers. If steam OS was fully stable, that would be the answer, but alas it isn't


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewisl1*
> 
> Also want to know if I should keep windows or try a variation of Linux. This will probably end up as a media center or common use pc in a house full of gamers. If steam OS was fully stable, that would be the answer, but alas it isn't


I game on Linux. There are definitely more AAA games for Windows but in a recent sale, Valve gave some insight to what the future is going to look like with titles that are planned to be ported. I use Debian Jessie (testing - not quite stable, but will keep you going forward and never require full distro upgrades.) and Slackware 14.1 (super stable). Neither of them are top notch gaming rigs, but my Desktop is no slouch either (If I could get this dang e5450 to fire up!). Steam on Linux in itself is quite stable, even the beta versions. Been using them since the pre-release closed beta program. On a linux box, Minecraft server, media server and gaming can all happen simultaneously without any noticeable effects. Once you learn how, Linux is far easier to manage.too. Switch it off for a month... Windows run windows update 3 times, reboot twice (an hour total); Linux - 'apt-get update;apt-get upgrade' once on a command line, reboot zero (total maybe 15 minutes if you have a very slow connection and chrome has an update)

Under Windows, all I have are games and game related support software (razer synapse, raptr, steam, origin), and a few benchmarks. Everything else in done under Linux. I'm posting to this tread under Linux on my laptop. Should you completely ditch Windows? Not unless Every game you own runs on Steam under Linux because SteamOS will not run the windows versions. However, If I were you, it sounds like you are interested, so I would slap another Hard drive in my tower and learn to dual-boot Linux with Debian Jessie. That way you have an Idea what you are doing and you won't really need SteamOS.


----------



## lewisl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> I game on Linux. There are definitely more AAA games for Windows but in a recent sale, Valve gave some insight to what the future is going to look like with titles that are planned to be ported. I use Debian Jessie (testing - not quite stable, but will keep you going forward and never require full distro upgrades.) and Slackware 14.1 (super stable). Neither of them are top notch gaming rigs, but my Desktop is no slouch either (If I could get this dang e5450 to fire up!). Steam on Linux in itself is quite stable, even the beta versions. Been using them since the pre-release closed beta program. On a linux box, Minecraft server, media server and gaming can all happen simultaneously without any noticeable effects. Once you learn how, Linux is far easier to manage.too. Switch it off for a month... Windows run windows update 3 times, reboot twice (an hour total); Linux - 'apt-get update;apt-get upgrade' once on a command line, reboot zero (total maybe 15 minutes if you have a very slow connection and chrome has an update)
> 
> Under Windows, all I have are games and game related support software (razer synapse, raptr, steam, origin), and a few benchmarks. Everything else in done under Linux. I'm posting to this tread under Linux on my laptop. Should you completely ditch Windows? Not unless Every game you own runs on Steam under Linux because SteamOS will not run the windows versions. However, If I were you, it sounds like you are interested, so I would slap another Hard drive in my tower and learn to dual-boot Linux with Debian Jessie. That way you have an Idea what you are doing and you won't really need SteamOS.


I'll probably make this a linux only machine. I originally started this project as an upgrade to my main machine, but I bricked the motherboard, so I took the opportunity and my tax refund and upgraded all the internals in my main gaming rig. I bought $40 case, $30 motherboard and used the old ddr2 ram and motherboard to make this little guy. Long story short I have no need to use windows to do anything on this machine. I plan it being a general use, occasionally gaming rig (I just upgraded my gpu, so my gtx 750 needed a new home.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewisl1*
> 
> I'll probably make this a linux only machine. I originally started this project as an upgrade to my main machine, but I bricked the motherboard, so I took the opportunity and my tax refund and upgraded all the internals in my main gaming rig. I bought $40 case, $30 motherboard and used the old ddr2 ram and motherboard to make this little guy. Long story short I have no need to use windows to do anything on this machine. I plan it being a general use, occasionally gaming rig (I just upgraded my gpu, so my gtx 750 needed a new home.


If you want plug-n-play Linux support with a huge community, go with some variation of Ubuntu. If you like a little tweaking and learning Linux, go Arch or Slackware.


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> Thanks for the advice, but unfortunately I have what I have. And that happens to be a G41MT-S2PT v2.1 (BIOS v.F2 installed). I have it up and running on a PDC e6700 so I can get the BIOS patched, but I'm having trouble with the directions for Award BIOS. My last two boards were easy AMI. I made it to step 2.....
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Award>type NUL > NCPUCODE.BIN
> 
> C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Award>cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN
> cbrom195.exe V1.95 [12/14/07] (C)Phoenix Technologies 2001-2007
> BIOS.BIN file not found
> C:\Users\Michael\Desktop\Award>
> 
> BIOS can be found here... http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4084&dl=1#bios
> 
> What do I do?
> 
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> i patched it try it
> 
> 41mts2p3.zip 775k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> Well, I can't seem to get the Xeons to boot
> Well I can't seem to get the Xeons to fire up on the new board. But it seem promising. The highest stable freq I could clock my old Pentium Dual Core E6700 to was 3.6GHz on an Asus P5G41T-M. Well I hit 4.02 GHz on this Gigabyte Board so it seems likely I can OC the Xeon fairly well (if I can get them to fire up). Does this mean I'm in the 4GHz club?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/93eels
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4297225
> 
> I'm gonna pull the mobo and see if I need to shave a bit more. It seemed ok but the wafers are different. Thicknesses and such. It doesn't seem to seat properly. I flashed with the BIOS you gave me, but since I can't get it to post with a XEON, I can't tell if the microcodes are working.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> Pushing the E6700 up over 4GHz made my NB very hot. Not sure how hot since I don't have a sensor reading for it, but the CPU stayed cool, even under load, using my H60. Makes me think about modding a cooling solution like I did for the last board.


I',ve been screwing with this for a few days. I have two E5450s to play with, a SLANQ and a SLBBM. Neither of them will fire up on this board. No POST, no beeps, nothing. I have done this mod successfully on two other Motherboards with these same chips. Both previous boards are currently running Xeon E3120s for my kids and performing well. What is going on with this board. I have inspected and re shaved the socket. The wafers seat evenly into the socket. The only thing I can figure is maybe the BIOS wasn't patched properly??? can someone please try patching it again for me. It didn't complete when I tried it.

Thanks.


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewisl1*
> 
> I'll probably make this a linux only machine. I originally started this project as an upgrade to my main machine, but I bricked the motherboard, so I took the opportunity and my tax refund and upgraded all the internals in my main gaming rig. I bought $40 case, $30 motherboard and used the old ddr2 ram and motherboard to make this little guy. Long story short I have no need to use windows to do anything on this machine. I plan it being a general use, occasionally gaming rig (I just upgraded my gpu, so my gtx 750 needed a new home.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> If you want plug-n-play Linux support with a huge community, go with some variation of Ubuntu. If you like a little tweaking and learning Linux, go Arch or Slackware.


Ubuntu is a variant of Debian and most bugs are fixed there first. Slackware is far more complicated because you need to track down and compile each package yourself which is tedious and time consuming, but extremely rewarding since once you get it setup and configured, it is rock solid stable. Moreso than any other distro. However in the words of the wise and great Levar Burton.... "Don't take my word for it."









In the Linux world, almost all distros are variants of either Debian or Red Hat. The remaining are highly specialized, Linux From Scratch or.... Slackware which is as close to pure Linux as you can get. Just keep that in mind when picking a distro, it makes them easier to understand. IE, you have a problem in Ubuntu, you probably don't want to follow the solution in the RHEL or Gentoo forums, but a Debian thread would probably help you solve it.


----------



## mouacyk

Thanks for the elaboration on Ubuntu being a variant of Debian. I must have read that once, but have long since forgotten. In any case, Ubuntu seems to have the best support as far as ease of use, binary installations, automated updates/upgrades, and plenty of users to share experiences. Valve also officially supports Debian/Ubuntu with their Steam OS software.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Thanks for the elaboration on Ubuntu being a variant of Debian. I must have read that once, but have long since forgotten. In any case, Ubuntu seems to have the best support as far as ease of use, binary installations, automated updates/upgrades, and plenty of users to share experiences. Valve also officially supports Debian/Ubuntu with their Steam OS software.


use zorinos if you game as playonlinux comes preinstalled and is easy to use vs installing on ubuntu Which is zorinos came from


----------



## lewisl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> Ubuntu is a variant of Debian and most bugs are fixed there first. Slackware is far more complicated because you need to track down and compile each package yourself which is tedious and time consuming, but extremely rewarding since once you get it setup and configured, it is rock solid stable. Moreso than any other distro. However in the words of the wise and great Levar Burton.... "Don't take my word for it."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Linux world, almost all distros are variants of either Debian or Red Hat. The remaining are highly specialized, Linux From Scratch or.... Slackware which is as close to pure Linux as you can get. Just keep that in mind when picking a distro, it makes them easier to understand. IE, you have a problem in Ubuntu, you probably don't want to follow the solution in the RHEL or Gentoo forums, but a Debian thread would probably help you solve it.


I ended up going with Linux Mint 17.1 Cinnamon. Installing the drivers for the GPU was interesting, but relatively easy. I've played around with Ubuntu before, but I don't like the interface in the more recent versions, its like its trying to be a mac. Do you know of any tools similar to CPU-Z for linux, so I can post some screens

Heres my complete setup
Intel Xeon X5460 3.1ghz
8GB Mushkin Enhanced Silverline DDR2 RAM
500 GB 7200 RPM HDD
DVD Burner
GTX 750 FTW 2GB
Linux Mint 17.1 CInnamon

For Comparison, here is my main gaming rig
AMD A10-6800k 4.1ghz
8GB DDR 3 Ram
120GB SSD
1 TB HDD
Blu Ray ROM Drive
MSI TF3 HD 7950 3GB
WIndows 8.1 Pro


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewisl1*
> 
> I ended up going with Linux Mint 17.1 Cinnamon. Installing the drivers for the GPU was interesting, but relatively easy. I've played around with Ubuntu before, but I don't like the interface in the more recent versions, its like its trying to be a mac. Do you know of any tools similar to CPU-Z for linux, so I can post some screens
> 
> Heres my complete setup
> Intel Xeon X5460 3.1ghz
> 8GB Mushkin Enhanced Silverline DDR2 RAM
> 500 GB 7200 RPM HDD
> DVD Burner
> GTX 750 FTW 2GB
> Linux Mint 17.1 CInnamon
> 
> For Comparison, here is my main gaming rig
> AMD A10-6800k 4.1ghz
> 8GB DDR 3 Ram
> 120GB SSD
> 1 TB HDD
> Blu Ray ROM Drive
> MSI TF3 HD 7950 3GB
> WIndows 8.1 Pro


I-Nex, i7z for true clock speed


----------



## gagarin77

Hi guys, I've got my first WR








X5450 @ 4860MHz with Box cooler as usual

http://valid.canardpc.com/yn5x92
http://hwbot.org/submission/2795577_gagarin77_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5450_4860.09_mhz


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Hi guys, I've got my first WR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X5450 @ 4860MHz with Box cooler as usual
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/yn5x92
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2795577_gagarin77_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5450_4860.09_mhz


Congratulations! ... but that poor Intel stock cooler *** cringe ***


----------



## mpyusko

Unfortunately, there is no true OC utility in Linux. In fact, Linux pulls CPU speed information from the processor information. Is does not accept for FSB speed. There is a cheap way to figure out the max speed using a little math with the bogomils, but to have a certified app, like CPU-Z, there isn't one. "cat /proc/cpuinfo" will tell you the standard info, but so will ark.Intel.com. "dmesg | grep -i bogomip" will give you a value you should be able to apply basic math to, to find out your speed.

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> Unfortunately, there is no true OC utility in Linux. In fact, Linux pulls CPU speed information from the processor information. Is does not accept for FSB speed. There is a cheap way to figure out the max speed using a little math with the bogomils, but to have a certified app, like CPU-Z, there isn't one. "cat /proc/cpuinfo" will tell you the standard info, but so will ark.Intel.com. "dmesg | grep -i bogomip" will give you a value you should be able to apply basic math to, to find out your speed.
> 
> Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


yeah thats been something i wanted in conky for a long time.


----------



## S1L03T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIKO11*
> 
> I'm new here and I would like to say Hi to all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And here we go- another Xeon on LGA775*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *X5460 SLAAB rev E0 on Asus Striker II Extreme with moded 1402 bios to unleash full POWER:devil:
> I had little struggle with bios and with find good microcode for my chip but finally sorted out.
> If any one need bios for this mobo- feel free*


Hey mate, I have the same board and getting the same cpu. Could I please grab that modded bios from you?


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Hi guys, I've got my first WR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X5450 @ 4860MHz with Box cooler as usual
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/yn5x92
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2795577_gagarin77_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5450_4860.09_mhz


Yeah, baby!!! (fist bump here)

Are you using those settings for your daily driver or just for benches?


----------



## gagarin77

@bfe_vern I was just trying to see how far I can push it on this mobo. I could do some short benchmarks like SuperPi1M around 530FSB, so it wouldn't overheat (box cooler). Voltage settings were within "it will not fry" range: 1,5Vcore, 1,36 VTT.
For daily use I'm on stock, because I don't feel like playing new games and the old ones I can run at great FPS -> Operation flashpoint with 5km view distance and I can simulate nuke strikes without problem








The actual record should be 9MHz (+1FSB) higher, but the cpu-z verification file is corrupted. Anyway I will try to get higher. I have another selected X5450 (making 524 FSB on P5Q3 DLX when one from record was walling at 523) and another UD3R mobo. oh did I mention that I also have selected X5460







(currently 3rd on hwbot... but it will change)
I might be selling that X5450 from current record in the future...


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lewisl1*
> 
> I'll probably make this a linux only machine. I originally started this project as an upgrade to my main machine, but I bricked the motherboard, so I took the opportunity and my tax refund and upgraded all the internals in my main gaming rig. I bought $40 case, $30 motherboard and used the old ddr2 ram and motherboard to make this little guy. Long story short I have no need to use windows to do anything on this machine. I plan it being a general use, occasionally gaming rig (I just upgraded my gpu, so my gtx 750 needed a new home.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah thats been something i wanted in conky for a long time.


In the Linux Command Line:

Code:



Code:


dmesg | grep -i MHz

This is the only place under Linux I've found will it wil display your true OC. In my case is pops up as 3804.188 MHz. (For some reason, only under Linux I get random reboots set to 4.02. But then I can kick the FSB up to 335 on the fly when I boot into Win7.)

Edit: This is a Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU E6700 @ 3.20GHz (1066 FSB, OC'd to 3.8 GHz) running until I can figure out why the Xeons aren't firing up.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> In the Linux Command Line:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> dmesg | grep -i MHz
> 
> This is the only place under Linux I've found will it wil display your true OC. In my case is pops up as 3804.188 MHz. (For some reason, only under Linux I get random reboots set to 4.02. But then I can kick the FSB up to 335 on the fly when I boot into Win7.)
> 
> Edit: This is a Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU E6700 @ 3.20GHz (1066 FSB, OC'd to 3.8 GHz) running until I can figure out why the Xeons aren't firing up.


Thanks for that info +1. Never bothered to scour dmesg for the true CPU speed.


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Thanks for that info +1. Never bothered to scour dmesg for the true CPU speed.


No problem. I bleed penguin. (and Jeep).


----------



## narithlot

I tired a Xeon x3323 on a dell optiplex 780 everytime It boots I get an error code then it restarts, but in the bios its seeing the the CPU as a xeon x3323. I also reset the bios but same thing happens. any help? I’m on windows 8.1 with chipset Q45 (ICH10) model 03NVJ6. i wanna get this up and running asap


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *narithlot*
> 
> I tired a Xeon x3323 on a dell optiplex 780 everytime It boots I get an error code then it restarts, but in the bios its seeing the the CPU as a xeon x3323. I also reset the bios but same thing happens. any help? I'm on windows 8.1 with chipset Q45 (ICH10) model 03NVJ6. i wanna get this up and running asap


Windows 8 won't run unless you patch your BIOS with proper microcodes for that Xeon. Unfortunately Dell's BIOS is most likely unmodable. Downgrade to Win 7.


----------



## narithlot

i read here http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/ that its possible to do it, but i just dont know how too, if any can help i will be very thankful


----------



## Hefaists

?


----------



## 1fst70

Hi All!

I just did this mod to update my main system. I decided I didn't want to risk damaging my precious motherboard by modding the socket. I took a fine round needle file (Harbor Freight purchase!) and carefully made new notches in the 771 CPU to align with tabs in the 775 socket. I used a 775 CPU held up to the new 771 CPU to figure out where the notches go, then carefully filed the CPU with the oval shaped file until it fit nicely in the socket. I installed my mod sticker, installed CPU and fan, and system booted up right away. I added the Xeon microcode to my F6 BIOS to get speedstep, virtualization, and SSE4.1 support working. The Xeon L5410 I chose was 10 bucks, and is a low power (50 watt Harpertown). I'm running it at a modest 2.8GHz (400FSB x 7) with only 1.125 volts. System has been ran through Prime95 for 16hours with no crashes and 55 degree temps using a cheap aluminum heatsink/fan (screw on style from a Dell Inspiron 530). What a difference from my old E8600 dual core! Anyways, for anyone doing this mod....don't be afraid to carefully mod the CPU itself and save your motherboard from possible damage if a mishap occurs while modding the socket! Cheers!!!

Sorry my pics aren't a bit better....that's all my 1998 Olympus digital camera can do!


----------



## bfe_vern

^ good job! Nicely done!


----------



## rewease

Its a great value upgrade you got. Personally I would always mod the socket. That CPU base is nothing else than a multilayer PCB and noone knows where the traces run. If you get a short it could fry the board and CPU.


----------



## Speedi-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1fst70*
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> I just did this mod to update my main system. I decided I didn't want to risk damaging my precious motherboard by modding the socket. I took a fine round needle file (Harbor Freight purchase!) and carefully made new notches in the 771 CPU to align with tabs in the 775 socket. I used a 775 CPU held up to the new 771 CPU to figure out where the notches go, then carefully filed the CPU with the oval shaped file until it fit nicely in the socket. I installed my mod sticker, installed CPU and fan, and system booted up right away. I added the Xeon microcode to my F6 BIOS to get speedstep, virtualization, and SSE4.1 support working. The Xeon L5410 I chose was 10 bucks, and is a low power (50 watt Harpertown). I'm running it at a modest 2.8GHz (400FSB x 7) with only 1.125 volts. System has been ran through Prime95 for 16hours with no crashes and 55 degree temps using a cheap aluminum heatsink/fan (screw on style from a Dell Inspiron 530). What a difference from my old E8600 dual core! Anyways, for anyone doing this mod....don't be afraid to carefully mod the CPU itself and save your motherboard from possible damage if a mishap occurs while modding the socket! Cheers!!!
> 
> Sorry my pics aren't a bit better....that's all my 1998 Olympus digital camera can do!


Risky, print in your phone and PC today contain many layers, for example mobile up to 8 layers.


----------



## 1fst70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedi-0*
> 
> Risky, print in your phone and PC today contain many layers, for example mobile up to 8 layers.


Why would there be traces on the outside edges of the package though? In a previous life I worked in the printed circuit board field, so I have a pretty good idea what I'm looking at. With my shaky hands I have just as much of a chance ruining my motherboard by slipping and trashing all the pins in the socket. With what decent used LGA775 boards go for these days, the risk isn't worth it to me. I also see modding the socket as lowering the resale value of the motherboard, as good LGA775 boards haven't really depreciated in value. This CPU mod to me is a more logical way to do it, I have actually done several of these CPU modifications now for friends and family still on LGA775.....all systems are doing great! I say take the chance on the CPU mod, as long as you are careful and file in no further then you absolutely need to, it will be fine. I test fit each CPU I have done several times throughout the filing process, as soon as it just fits in the socket I go no further.


----------



## Speedi-0

Now is the development of print something different than double-sided print which I suppose is what you have knowledge of. And now you've tried it before, so ok. I just would not do it, since these many layers are due to utilization of space, so unless it is tested or you have the layout of the tracks, so are the chances that there where there is space, this also utilized.


----------



## sleepnot

Hello everybody!

I have a Gigabyte P965-DS3 rev 1.0 mobo. Has anyone had any luck with this certain mobo?

Thanks!


----------



## rewease

The mod worked fine on Rev. 3.3 so i guess it should work on 1.0. The VRM is a bit weaker so very high ocwont be possible.


----------



## sleepnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> The mod worked fine on Rev. 3.3 so i guess it should work on 1.0. The VRM is a bit weaker so very high ocwont be possible.


So is that the only issue that can occur? But again I guess not all xeons are supported. I tried the E5450 and I had no luck.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sleepnot*
> 
> So is that the only issue that can occur? But again I guess not all xeons are supported. I tried the E5450 and I had no luck.


It didn't worked because P965 chipset is borderline and you need a modded BIOS to run that Xeon. PM me if you want BIOS.

It is also possible that you have hardware problem and in that case read some of my post with troubleshooting steps:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/6150#post_23646200


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sleepnot*
> 
> Hello everybody!
> 
> I have a Gigabyte P965-DS3 rev 1.0 mobo. Has anyone had any luck with this certain mobo?
> 
> Thanks!


I had v1.33 and it worked fine on an X5460. I was able to use it as a daily driver at 3.8 on air. I just recently moved over to the ep45-udp3.


----------



## sleepnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfe_vern*
> 
> I had v1.33 and it worked fine on an X5460. I was able to use it as a daily driver at 3.8 on air. I just recently moved over to the ep45-udp3.


So it actually worked out of the box for you?


----------



## bfe_vern

I modded the bios, but that is all.


----------



## mpyusko

I'm still having trouble with this board. I modded two others so I can assume I know what I'm doing right? GA-G41MT-S2PT with an E5450. I have both steppings, niether will POST. My PDC E6700 will POST and OC better than 4 GHz. ***??? I figured out how to get the bios modded. I flashed to the current factory BIOS, then backed up the BIOS to a .bin file. I followed the instructions and added the necessary microcodes. I verified they were there, then flasshed, rebooted and backed the new BIOS up and verified it had the microcodes in it. It did, so I know my BIOS is in fact patched. I trimmed the socket, the CPUs already have the mod sticker on them since I used them successfully on 2 other mobos. What is wrong? This board is listed on the compatible list. I'm getting really frustrated with this one. BTW, I killed the power, unplugged it and cleared the CMOS for 30 seconds too. No luck. Grrrrrrrr.....


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> I'm still having trouble with this board. I modded two others so I can assume I know what I'm doing right? GA-G41MT-S2PT with an E5450. I have both steppings, niether will POST. My PDC E6700 will POST and OC better than 4 GHz. ***??? I figured out how to get the bios modded. I flashed to the current factory BIOS, then backed up the BIOS to a .bin file. I followed the instructions and added the necessary microcodes. I verified they were there, then flasshed, rebooted and backed the new BIOS up and verified it had the microcodes in it. It did, so I know my BIOS is in fact patched. I trimmed the socket, the CPUs already have the mod sticker on them since I used them successfully on 2 other mobos. What is wrong? This board is listed on the compatible list. I'm getting really frustrated with this one. BTW, I killed the power, unplugged it and cleared the CMOS for 30 seconds too. No luck. Grrrrrrrr.....


it may not like quads or may have th3 isussue of not liking cpu's above certain fsb ratings


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it may not like quads or may have th3 isussue of not liking cpu's above certain fsb ratings


Nah, this is rated for an FSB of 1333, and the Q9650 is on the list of compatible CPUs. The CPU host freq can be set anywhere from 100 to 1200 MHZ I had it at 335 to OC my E6700 (266 is stock for it) so i know it can dial up that high and my DDR3 was right there with it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it may not like quads or may have th3 isussue of not liking cpu's above certain fsb ratings
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, this is rated for an FSB of 1333, and the Q9650 is on the list of compatible CPUs. The CPU host freq can be set anywhere from 100 to 1200 MHZ I had it at 335 to OC my E6700 (266 is stock for it) so i know it can dial up that high and my DDR3 was right there with it.
Click to expand...

k just wanted to rule that out


----------



## S1L03T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIKO11*
> 
> I'm new here and I would like to say Hi to all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And here we go- another Xeon on LGA775*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *X5460 SLAAB rev E0 on Asus Striker II Extreme with moded 1402 bios to unleash full POWER:devil:
> I had little struggle with bios and with find good microcode for my chip but finally sorted out.
> If any one need bios for this mobo- feel free*


Mate, if i could grab this off you, that would be awesome. The link says the file doesn't exist


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it may not like quads or may have th3 isussue of not liking cpu's above certain fsb ratings
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, this is rated for an FSB of 1333, and the Q9650 is on the list of compatible CPUs. The CPU host freq can be set anywhere from 100 to 1200 MHZ I had it at 335 to OC my E6700 (266 is stock for it) so i know it can dial up that high and my DDR3 was right there with it.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it may not like quads or may have th3 isussue of not liking cpu's above certain fsb ratings
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, this is rated for an FSB of 1333, and the Q9650 is on the list of compatible CPUs. The CPU host freq can be set anywhere from 100 to 1200 MHZ I had it at 335 to OC my E6700 (266 is stock for it) so i know it can dial up that high and my DDR3 was right there with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k just wanted to rule that out
Click to expand...

I just booted to windows and it detected my E3120 properly in both the BIOS and Win7x64. The FSB and RAM are both running at 1333.

http://valid.canardpc.com/l93dmm

So I assume that means the BIOS is patched properly. Right?

I still can't get either E5450 to POST.

Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## mpyusko

I managed to sneak into my son's computer after he went to bed. It has an Asus P5G41T-M/CSM that I successfully modded a few months ago. I tried both E5450 (SLANQ & SLBBM) CPUs in it and they will not post. Both the E6700 (PDC) and the E3120 still work properly. I'm going to deduce these chips are toast. One of them look like they have burn marks on the sticker... Not a short, but more of a cooked nature where the traces cross.









I'll see if I have another sticker and try again.









Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## mpyusko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpyusko*
> 
> I managed to sneak into my son's computer after he went to bed. It has an Asus P5G41T-M/CSM that I successfully modded a few months ago. I tried both E5450 (SLANQ & SLBBM) CPUs in it and they will not post. Both the E6700 (PDC) and the E3120 still work properly. I'm going to deduce these chips are toast. One of them look like they have burn marks on the sticker... Not a short, but more of a cooked nature where the traces cross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if I have another sticker and try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


Yup! I replaced the sticker and it booted!
Now it has a tendency to shut off somewhat randomly. :banghead:










Sent from my DROID Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## rwswalker

The three Xeon LGA771 microcode files provided at post #2 have the following names:

- cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
- cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
- cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin

Using intelmicrocodelist.exe to check on each of them:

D:\xeon>intelmicrocodelist.exe cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
Intel Microcode List ver0.4a

CPUID=1067A Rev=A0B 2010/09/28 CRC=B007E7B0 Off=0 Size=2000 Plat=2,6

Press any key to exit

D:\xeon>intelmicrocodelist.exe cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
Intel Microcode List ver0.4a

CPUID=10676 Rev=60F 2010/09/29 CRC=8FE1A207 Off=0 Size=1000 Plat=2

Press any key to exit

D:\xeon>intelmicrocodelist.exe cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
Intel Microcode List ver0.4a

CPUID=10676 Rev=60F 2010/09/29 CRC=8FE1A207 Off=0 Size=1000 Plat=6

Press any key to exit

Notice that the CPUID, Rev and Date are consistent between the filename and what is listed by the tool. but the platform ids are consistently different:

plat00000044 => Plat=2,6,
plat00000004 => Plat=2,
plat00000040 => Plat=6

Can anyone explain why?


----------



## Xevi

*Xeon L5420 2.5Ghz*


----------



## Xevi

*Xeon 5160 3.0Ghz (Core2Duo E6600 G0 65nm)*


----------



## Xevi

*Xeon x5260 3.33Ghz ( E8600 E0 )*


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwswalker*
> 
> The three Xeon LGA771 microcode files provided at post #2 have the following names:
> 
> - cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
> - cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> - cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> 
> Using intelmicrocodelist.exe to check on each of them:
> 
> D:\xeon>intelmicrocodelist.exe cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
> Intel Microcode List ver0.4a
> 
> CPUID=1067A Rev=A0B 2010/09/28 CRC=B007E7B0 Off=0 Size=2000 Plat=2,6
> 
> Press any key to exit
> 
> D:\xeon>intelmicrocodelist.exe cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> Intel Microcode List ver0.4a
> 
> CPUID=10676 Rev=60F 2010/09/29 CRC=8FE1A207 Off=0 Size=1000 Plat=2
> 
> Press any key to exit
> 
> D:\xeon>intelmicrocodelist.exe cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> Intel Microcode List ver0.4a
> 
> CPUID=10676 Rev=60F 2010/09/29 CRC=8FE1A207 Off=0 Size=1000 Plat=6
> 
> Press any key to exit
> 
> Notice that the CPUID, Rev and Date are consistent between the filename and what is listed by the tool. but the platform ids are consistently different:
> 
> plat00000044 => Plat=2,6,
> plat00000004 => Plat=2,
> plat00000040 => Plat=6
> 
> Can anyone explain why?


That is normal for AWARD BIOS, it just have a different way of numbering the platforms. Another example is standard LGA775 platforms 1,10, 11 that are displayed as 0, 4 in AWARD.

@Xevi

Nicely done









Here are some of mine recent scores:

http://hwbot.org/submission/2802250_

http://hwbot.org/submission/2802277_

http://hwbot.org/submission/2799037_gagarin77_reference_clock_ga_ep45_ud3r_602.01_mhz


----------



## yolukas1

I've just build a system on xeon x5260 overrclocked to 3,8 ghz (prime95 12 hours stable =) ) Mobo asus p5k-epu with modded bios from this topic, THANKS!
Got 4x 1 gb of patriot ram.
I want to run Leage of legends at high setting at 1080p and i have 480w psu with active pfc and a single line of 34 Ampers.
I need new vga because my old 8600gts and 7800gt are really old crap.

Was thinking about radeon 5850.

Any other ideas?


----------



## chris89

Has anyone had a thermal sensor error on there Xeon yet? I get -38*C with every xeon on this HP IPIEL-LA... Fans run full speed on the PWM 4-Pin and temps are not known. Except it shuts down when it gets very hot. Is this microcode related?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stunner2002*
> 
> 
> 
> Got one of these bad boys lying around. It's from a old DELL T7400 of my gf.
> I only used the E5410 of the rig and it's now runnning in my EP45-UD3LR @ 3,22Ghz.
> I didn't use the Dell Mainboard because it's too big for my mid tower, power consumption is extremly high, you need a special power supply, needs buffered RAM and at last the Dell rig was way too noisy.
> 
> The MB runs 2x S771 CPUs, 8 RAM Slots and has 2 PCIe 2.0 x16 slots. Intel 5400 chipset...


Nice the T7400 is sweet. Although you will require a Precision 690, t5400, t7400 PSU basically because of the proprietary 20-pin, 24,-pin, and 8-pin power connections. Everything else on these PSU's is not prioprietary. I modded a 1,100w 690 PSU a while ago to work on a standard system and it wasn't all too difficult just took time since it had never been done before. These power supply's are extremely powerful and durable unlike most power supplies out there. I didn't witness vdroop at all even up over 1,000 watts of load. I did add a aftermarket fan inside the power supply running quiet and full speed at 12v continuous which prevented vdroop of the capacitors because the caps ran very cool.

Otherwise great board dude, you can pickup 8 x 4GB modules ECC from Samsung I believe M393T5160QZA-CE6 which is very common among LGA 771 Dual Xeon boards and highly compatible. The price is very cheap so check out Ebay and be running 32GB and in Quad-Channel mode on the T7400 so true 256-bit memory bus.


----------



## rwswalker

Installed E5440 (E0) successfully on GA-G41M-ES2L motherboard.

During the install, I patched the BIOS to add the xeon CPU Microcode as well:

> intelmicrocodelist.exe g41m.bin
Intel Microcode List ver0.4a

CPUID=F37 Rev=02 2003/12/09 CRC=2B57BD9E Off=C17DF Size=800 Plat=0,2,3
CPUID=F34 Rev=17 2005/04/21 CRC=2CBD6146 Off=C1FDF Size=1C00 Plat=0,2,3,4
CPUID=F25 Rev=2C 2004/08/26 CRC=62D062AB Off=C3BDF Size=800 Plat=4
CPUID=F41 Rev=17 2005/04/22 CRC=326135C1 Off=C43DF Size=1400 Plat=0,2,3,4,5,7
CPUID=F43 Rev=05 2005/04/21 CRC=77812C17 Off=C57DF Size=800 Plat=0,2,3,4,7
CPUID=F49 Rev=03 2005/04/21 CRC=F85D53B8 Off=C5FDF Size=800 Plat=0,2,3,4,5,7
CPUID=F4A Rev=04 2005/12/14 CRC=5E7996D9 Off=C67DF Size=800 Plat=2,3,4,6
CPUID=F44 Rev=06 2005/04/21 CRC=9F60DB18 Off=C6FDF Size=C00 Plat=0,2,3,4,7
CPUID=F47 Rev=03 2005/04/21 CRC=AF2CEF0D Off=C7BDF Size=C00 Plat=0,2,3,4,7
CPUID=F61 Rev=07 2005/06/10 CRC=AB7DD242 Off=C87DF Size=800 Plat=2
CPUID=F62 Rev=0F 2005/12/15 CRC=0976D137 Off=C8FDF Size=C00 Plat=2
CPUID=F64 Rev=04 2005/12/23 CRC=C66DBF02 Off=C9BDF Size=C00 Plat=2,4,5
CPUID=F65 Rev=0B 2007/05/10 CRC=69B15BBA Off=CA7DF Size=800 Plat=2
CPUID=6F1 Rev=11 2005/10/10 CRC=A28ACD13 Off=CAFDF Size=1000 Plat=0,1,2,5
CPUID=6F4 Rev=26 2006/03/12 CRC=DA8E97D1 Off=CBFDF Size=1000 Plat=0,2,4,5,6,7
CPUID=6F5 Rev=33 2006/05/01 CRC=6A962F22 Off=CCFDF Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6F5 Rev=33 2006/05/01 CRC=6A962ED3 Off=CDFDF Size=1000 Plat=4,6
CPUID=6F6 Rev=CB 2007/09/16 CRC=6F5DFA09 Off=CEFDF Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6F7 Rev=68 2007/09/16 CRC=18729A7E Off=CFFDF Size=1000 Plat=4
CPUID=10660 Rev=04 2006/06/12 CRC=6CC60901 Off=D0FDF Size=1000 Plat=0,1
CPUID=6F2 Rev=5A 2007/09/26 CRC=594DDBA0 Off=D1FDF Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6F9 Rev=82 2006/09/03 CRC=59C9FE00 Off=D2FDF Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=10661 Rev=38 2007/09/19 CRC=8A2D6F19 Off=D3FDF Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6FB Rev=B6 2007/07/13 CRC=B3176C40 Off=D4FDF Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6FD Rev=A3 2007/08/13 CRC=89C0D09E Off=D5FDF Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6FB Rev=B6 2007/07/13 CRC=5E5A71A7 Off=D6FDF Size=1000 Plat=4
CPUID=10671 Rev=106 2007/03/29 CRC=80731BAC Off=D7FDF Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=10674 Rev=404 2007/06/08 CRC=F9DEC4C0 Off=D8FDF Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=10676 Rev=60C 2008/01/19 CRC=FBAC0F6C Off=D9FDF Size=1000 Plat=0
*CPUID=1067A Rev=A07 2008/04/09 CRC=83067F5A Off=DAFDF Size=2000 Plat=0,4*
CPUID=10671 Rev=106 2007/03/29 CRC=80731B9D Off=DCFDF Size=1000 Plat=4
CPUID=10674 Rev=404 2007/06/08 CRC=F9DEC4B1 Off=DDFDF Size=1000 Plat=4
CPUID=10676 Rev=60C 2008/01/19 CRC=FBAC0F5D Off=DEFDF Size=1000 Plat=4
CPUID=10677 Rev=705 2008/04/28 CRC=A6DB99DD Off=DFFDF Size=2000 Plat=4
CPUID=10676 Rev=60F 2010/09/29 CRC=8FE1A243 Off=E1FE0 Size=1000 Plat=2
CPUID=10676 Rev=60F 2010/09/29 CRC=8FE1A207 Off=E2FE0 Size=1000 Plat=6
*CPUID=1067A Rev=A0B 2010/09/28 CRC=B007E7B0 Off=E3FE0 Size=2000 Plat=2,6*
CPUID=F32 Rev=0A 2004/05/11 CRC=2538EF0A Off=EF000 Size=800 Plat=0,2,3

Press any key to exit



But looking at the above AIDA64 image, it seems like even though the CPU is being recognized as LGA771 DP platform CPU, but it is actually using the A07h revision of the microcode (the only A07h rev microcode is the one from the Standard LGA 776 platform).

Question: Is the AIDA64 info saying that we are actually using the Standard LGA 776 microcode, instead of the LGA 771 microcode (should be rev A0B)? If this is the case, is the BIOS patch for new cpu microcode necessary?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Has anyone had a thermal sensor error on there Xeon yet? I get -38*C with every xeon on this HP IPIEL-LA... Fans run full speed on the PWM 4-Pin and temps are not known. Except it shuts down when it gets very hot. Is this microcode related?


It gets to negative numbers when temperature is higher than Tjmax (85C for most of the common Xeons here). In addition you have written that it shuts down so I suspect that the cooling is mounted incorrectly. Otherwise try clearing the CMOS few times with jumper and battery - it helps sometimes with wrong readings. Updating to the latest BIOS and adding microcodes is always recommended.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwswalker*
> 
> Installed E5440 (E0) successfully on GA-G41M-ES2L motherboard.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> During the install, I patched the BIOS to add the xeon CPU Microcode as well:
> 
> > intelmicrocodelist.exe g41m.bin
> Intel Microcode List ver0.4a
> 
> CPUID=F37 Rev=02 2003/12/09 CRC=2B57BD9E Off=C17DF Size=800 Plat=0,2,3
> CPUID=F34 Rev=17 2005/04/21 CRC=2CBD6146 Off=C1FDF Size=1C00 Plat=0,2,3,4
> CPUID=F25 Rev=2C 2004/08/26 CRC=62D062AB Off=C3BDF Size=800 Plat=4
> CPUID=F41 Rev=17 2005/04/22 CRC=326135C1 Off=C43DF Size=1400 Plat=0,2,3,4,5,7
> CPUID=F43 Rev=05 2005/04/21 CRC=77812C17 Off=C57DF Size=800 Plat=0,2,3,4,7
> CPUID=F49 Rev=03 2005/04/21 CRC=F85D53B8 Off=C5FDF Size=800 Plat=0,2,3,4,5,7
> CPUID=F4A Rev=04 2005/12/14 CRC=5E7996D9 Off=C67DF Size=800 Plat=2,3,4,6
> CPUID=F44 Rev=06 2005/04/21 CRC=9F60DB18 Off=C6FDF Size=C00 Plat=0,2,3,4,7
> CPUID=F47 Rev=03 2005/04/21 CRC=AF2CEF0D Off=C7BDF Size=C00 Plat=0,2,3,4,7
> CPUID=F61 Rev=07 2005/06/10 CRC=AB7DD242 Off=C87DF Size=800 Plat=2
> CPUID=F62 Rev=0F 2005/12/15 CRC=0976D137 Off=C8FDF Size=C00 Plat=2
> CPUID=F64 Rev=04 2005/12/23 CRC=C66DBF02 Off=C9BDF Size=C00 Plat=2,4,5
> CPUID=F65 Rev=0B 2007/05/10 CRC=69B15BBA Off=CA7DF Size=800 Plat=2
> CPUID=6F1 Rev=11 2005/10/10 CRC=A28ACD13 Off=CAFDF Size=1000 Plat=0,1,2,5
> CPUID=6F4 Rev=26 2006/03/12 CRC=DA8E97D1 Off=CBFDF Size=1000 Plat=0,2,4,5,6,7
> CPUID=6F5 Rev=33 2006/05/01 CRC=6A962F22 Off=CCFDF Size=1000 Plat=0
> CPUID=6F5 Rev=33 2006/05/01 CRC=6A962ED3 Off=CDFDF Size=1000 Plat=4,6
> CPUID=6F6 Rev=CB 2007/09/16 CRC=6F5DFA09 Off=CEFDF Size=1000 Plat=0
> CPUID=6F7 Rev=68 2007/09/16 CRC=18729A7E Off=CFFDF Size=1000 Plat=4
> CPUID=10660 Rev=04 2006/06/12 CRC=6CC60901 Off=D0FDF Size=1000 Plat=0,1
> CPUID=6F2 Rev=5A 2007/09/26 CRC=594DDBA0 Off=D1FDF Size=1000 Plat=0
> CPUID=6F9 Rev=82 2006/09/03 CRC=59C9FE00 Off=D2FDF Size=1000 Plat=0
> CPUID=10661 Rev=38 2007/09/19 CRC=8A2D6F19 Off=D3FDF Size=1000 Plat=0
> CPUID=6FB Rev=B6 2007/07/13 CRC=B3176C40 Off=D4FDF Size=1000 Plat=0
> CPUID=6FD Rev=A3 2007/08/13 CRC=89C0D09E Off=D5FDF Size=1000 Plat=0
> CPUID=6FB Rev=B6 2007/07/13 CRC=5E5A71A7 Off=D6FDF Size=1000 Plat=4
> CPUID=10671 Rev=106 2007/03/29 CRC=80731BAC Off=D7FDF Size=1000 Plat=0
> CPUID=10674 Rev=404 2007/06/08 CRC=F9DEC4C0 Off=D8FDF Size=1000 Plat=0
> CPUID=10676 Rev=60C 2008/01/19 CRC=FBAC0F6C Off=D9FDF Size=1000 Plat=0
> *CPUID=1067A Rev=A07 2008/04/09 CRC=83067F5A Off=DAFDF Size=2000 Plat=0,4*
> CPUID=10671 Rev=106 2007/03/29 CRC=80731B9D Off=DCFDF Size=1000 Plat=4
> CPUID=10674 Rev=404 2007/06/08 CRC=F9DEC4B1 Off=DDFDF Size=1000 Plat=4
> CPUID=10676 Rev=60C 2008/01/19 CRC=FBAC0F5D Off=DEFDF Size=1000 Plat=4
> CPUID=10677 Rev=705 2008/04/28 CRC=A6DB99DD Off=DFFDF Size=2000 Plat=4
> CPUID=10676 Rev=60F 2010/09/29 CRC=8FE1A243 Off=E1FE0 Size=1000 Plat=2
> CPUID=10676 Rev=60F 2010/09/29 CRC=8FE1A207 Off=E2FE0 Size=1000 Plat=6
> *CPUID=1067A Rev=A0B 2010/09/28 CRC=B007E7B0 Off=E3FE0 Size=2000 Plat=2,6*
> CPUID=F32 Rev=0A 2004/05/11 CRC=2538EF0A Off=EF000 Size=800 Plat=0,2,3
> 
> Press any key to exit
> 
> 
> 
> But looking at the above AIDA64 image, it seems like even though the CPU is being recognized as LGA771 DP platform CPU, but it is actually using the A07h revision of the microcode (the only A07h rev microcode is the one from the Standard LGA 776 platform).
> 
> Question: Is the AIDA64 info saying that we are actually using the Standard LGA 776 microcode, instead of the LGA 771 microcode (should be rev A0B)? If this is the case, is the BIOS patch for new cpu microcode necessary?


You failed with patching the BIOS and you are lucky that your mobo still POSTs. If you look at cbrom report "/d" you will notice that your new microcodes aren't there.
This BIOS can't be patched the way "as the instruction says". There is an certain error that cbrom doesn't report (same as many others...).
Really, folks without knowledge and experience shouldn't mess with their BIOSes


----------



## rwswalker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> You failed with patching the BIOS and you are lucky that your mobo still POSTs.


Lucky indeed...Since the mod, this machine has been working absolutely stable for a while now...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> If you look at cbrom report "/d" you will notice that your new microcodes aren't there.


Confirmed. They are not there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> This BIOS can't be patched the way "as the instruction says". There is an certain error that cbrom doesn't report (same as many others...).


Any suggestion on how to patch it the right way?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Really, folks without knowledge and experience shouldn't mess with their BIOSes


Let's share the fun


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> It gets to negative numbers when temperature is higher than Tjmax (85C for most of the common Xeons here). In addition you have written that it shuts down so I suspect that the cooling is mounted incorrectly. Otherwise try clearing the CMOS few times with jumper and battery - it helps sometimes with wrong readings. Updating to the latest BIOS and adding microcodes is always recommended.


Thanks. I'll look into the thermals. I am just in testing phase of this E5450 lan-party SFF rig "Super Thin" only 3.75" wide matx case.

So I'll start with a dry cmos config reset then I guess could it instantly report 85C+ with no heatsink? I mean I figured it would report an accurate temperature. During testing I set a Fujipoly pad of some rather low conductivity and a heatsink on top. It was holding fairly well.

So if I add my thermal interface it should resolve my temperature error? I don't know how to fix up Phoenix HP Bios with microcode... would that help?

I am going to run 4 x 1gb pc2-6400 because 4 x 2gb is nearly $100 and ridiculous if you ask me. I'll start with the ATI Radeon HD 5670 Low Profile, and may graduate to the GTX 750 as it seems to handle 1300Mhz+ core clock which is amazing. I haven't got the HD5670 yet but apparently may be able to run near 1Ghz core clock on it.

What do you guy's run on ram speed/ quantity?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwswalker*
> 
> Confirmed. They are not there.


So maybe you should start thinking... If they aren't where they supposed to than where did they go... and is that a good thing if they are where they are.
Quote:


> Let's share the fun


Dude, I've been supporting this thread for over a year. I've shared more than anyone and helped countless people that were having trouble. Now that I want to build this LC I just need to get something in exchange.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Thanks. I'll look into the thermals. I am just in testing phase of this E5450 lan-party SFF rig "Super Thin" only 3.75" wide matx case.
> 
> So I'll start with a dry cmos config reset then I guess could it instantly report 85C+ with no heatsink? I mean I figured it would report an accurate temperature. During testing I set a Fujipoly pad of some rather low conductivity and a heatsink on top. It was holding fairly well.
> 
> So if I add my thermal interface it should resolve my temperature error? I don't know how to fix up Phoenix HP Bios with microcode... would that help?
> 
> I am going to run 4 x 1gb pc2-6400 because 4 x 2gb is nearly $100 and ridiculous if you ask me. I'll start with the ATI Radeon HD 5670 Low Profile, and may graduate to the GTX 750 as it seems to handle 1300Mhz+ core clock which is amazing. I haven't got the HD5670 yet but apparently may be able to run near 1Ghz core clock on it.
> 
> What do you guy's run on ram speed/ quantity?


It was very hard locating BIOS for this IPEL-LA mobo, contact me on PM if you wan to get this patched. Yes, there is a chance it may help with the readings.
(Edit) - information about the latest BIOS says that it fixes some thermal fan control aspects).

*No do not start your PC without cpu heat sink, you may irreversibly damage the cpu!* Temperature will just instantly skyrocket and cpu will either turn off or fry







Just remove the HS, apply normal thermal paste (credit card method is best way if you ask me) and install the heat sink. Than remove the heat sink once again and look at the IHS and base of the heat sink if the paste was evenly spread. If it wasn't than maybe some of the heat sink mounts weren't attached properly. Maybe something is bent or IHS / heat sink base is not perfectly flat and in need to be lapped.

I can't tell you what gfx to choose because I don't know low profile models that well, maybe read some reviews...Oh I nearly forgot there will be a considerable boost for gfx performance with DX12, so I suggest to buy something new. There was a very nice article about DX12 on anandtech last month.
What I can tell you is that 4GB of RAM is absolute minimum these days. Currently I'm sitting on 2x1GB Crucial Balistix Tracer (Micron D9) that I have bought for overclocking on EP45-UD3R motherboard... When I try to use it as main rig everything seams to be so slow, even website browsing. Not to mention that I get a lot of HDD activity because swap file is being used very often. 4GB is already the limit for games. I mean you can barely play FarCry 4 with 4GB RAM on low settings.


----------



## loranis

Hi guys I have an Asus P5Q with version bios 2209 the last one, I have a Xeon Intel E5450 that already come with a sticker adapter, and now I just put it in and I have e a message telling me that :
BIOS update required to unleash its full power
so please help me get this done


----------



## loranis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loranis*
> 
> Hi guys I have an Asus P5Q with version bios 2209 the last one, I have a Xeon Intel E5450 that already come with a sticker adapter, and now I just put it in and I have e a message telling me that :
> BIOS update required to unleash its full power
> so please help me get this done


I did it i added LGA771 to LGA775 MOD - Microcode and its working fine thanks


----------



## techmek

Hi guys,
i´m new here and my english is not the best, i hope this isn´t a big problem and you will help me.

My Problem:
I have a Asus P5K Green Mainboard and various Intel Xeon CPUs(E5410, E5430, E5450). I have upgraded the Bios to Version 1201, the last i know.
Before the upgrade i have modified the bios with the microcodes for Socket 771 Xeon CPUs(I used MMTool to modify).
I have connected the two pins as it should be with the sticker.

Now, the PC starts but after a few seconds it turns off again. Then again the same until I switch off the power supply. There is no sound or image.
With the original processor(Intel E8400), the board still works fine.

Can you help me, or give advice?

Greetings
Thomas


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techmek*
> 
> Hi guys,
> i´m new here and my english is not the best, i hope this isn´t a big problem and you will help me.
> 
> My Problem:
> I have a Asus P5K Green Mainboard and various Intel Xeon CPUs(E5410, E5430, E5450). I have upgraded the Bios to Version 1201, the last i know.
> Before the upgrade i have modified the bios with the microcodes for Socket 771 Xeon CPUs(I used MMTool to modify).
> I have connected the two pins as it should be with the sticker.
> 
> Now, the PC starts but after a few seconds it turns off again. Then again the same until I switch off the power supply. There is no sound or image.
> With the original processor(Intel E8400), the board still works fine.
> 
> Can you help me, or give advice?
> 
> Greetings
> Thomas


If that happens on all of your Xeons than my guess is you forgot to rotate the cpu when you were placing it in the socket, or maybe the adapter is in wrong place (wrong row/column), or plastic tabs are still blocking the cpu and it can't contact the socket's pins correctly.. Golden triangle on the cpu should correspond to the triangle on socket's latch and motherboard's PCB. See the pictures on first page for reference.
Another possibility is that you forgot to clear your OC settings in BIOS.


----------



## techmek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> If that happens on all of your Xeons than my guess is you forgot to rotate the cpu when you were placing it in the socket, or maybe the adapter is in wrong place (wrong row/column). Golden triangle on the cpu should correspond to the triangle on socket's latch and motherboard's PCB. See the pictures on first page for reference.
> Another possibility is that you forgot to clear your OC settings in BIOS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> If that happens on all of your Xeons than my guess is you forgot to rotate the cpu when you were placing it in the socket, or maybe the adapter is in wrong place (wrong row/column). Golden triangle on the cpu should correspond to the triangle on socket's latch and motherboard's PCB. See the pictures on first page for reference.
> Another possibility is that you forgot to clear your OC settings in BIOS.


Thanks for reply!
orientation of cpu is right(Golden triangle on the CPU correspond to the triangle on socket´s latch). OC = Overclock ? - Reset bios I have already made. I did it so like the pictures showed.
Bit stupid question: Must the 2 interconnected pins on the CPU contact with the socket contacts have or must they be only interconnected but without connection to socket contacts ?

I thank you for any help


----------



## techmek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techmek*
> 
> Thanks for reply!
> orientation of cpu is right(Golden triangle on the CPU correspond to the triangle on socket´s latch). OC = Overclock ? - Reset bios I have already made. I did it so like the pictures showed.
> Bit stupid question: Must the 2 interconnected pins on the CPU contact with the socket contacts have or must they be only interconnected but without connection to socket contacts ?
> 
> I thank you for any help


Here a picture of the cpu


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techmek*
> 
> Hi guys,
> i´m new here and my english is not the best, i hope this isn´t a big problem and you will help me.
> 
> My Problem:
> I have a Asus P5K Green Mainboard and various Intel Xeon CPUs(E5410, E5430, E5450). I have upgraded the Bios to Version 1201, the last i know.
> Before the upgrade i have modified the bios with the microcodes for Socket 771 Xeon CPUs(I used MMTool to modify).
> *I have connected the two pins as it should be with the sticker.*
> 
> Now, the PC starts but after a few seconds it turns off again. Then again the same until I switch off the power supply. There is no sound or image.
> With the original processor(Intel E8400), the board still works fine.
> 
> Can you help me, or give advice?
> 
> Greetings
> Thomas


I think I see your problem. You need to switch the two pins, not connect them together. I managed to do it with foil, but it's much easier and less stressful to use the sticker.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techmek*
> 
> Here a picture of the cpu


Yeah, like xxpenguinxx already said, the idea behind this mod is to swap those two contacts, not connect them. Buy a mod sticker and do it properly. Hopefully your Xeons will still be operational.


----------



## techmek

Ohhhhh !!! Ok, Thanks for the info. If so then I will look for the sticker and hope for the best


----------



## techmek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I think I see your problem. You need to switch the two pins, not connect them together. I managed to do it with foil, but it's much easier and less stressful to use the sticker.


Ok, that explains a lot ... my mistake. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Blacklac

Are there performance/bench comparisons between these Xeons and Q6/8/9 series?

I have a Q6700 @ 3.6Ghz. Was going to buy a Q9650, but I dunno. Wondering if its really worth the mod.

I have P5Q Deluxe and ud3r boards. Should get 4Ghz easy out of the 9650.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac*
> 
> Are there performance/bench comparisons between these Xeons and Q6/8/9 series?
> 
> I have a Q6700 @ 3.6Ghz. Was going to buy a Q9650, but I dunno. Wondering if its really worth the mod.
> 
> I have P5Q Deluxe and ud3r boards. Should get 4Ghz easy out of the 9650.


Check cpumark to see what you get with that q6700. With my e5450 at 4ghz I get 6110 cpumarks. You can then ratio your score to get a small sense of what performance you're gonna gain


----------



## Blacklac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Check cpumark to see what you get with that q6700. With my e5450 at 4ghz I get 6110 cpumarks. You can then ratio your score to get a small sense of what performance you're gonna gain


Thanks, ill check that out when I get home.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac*
> 
> Are there performance/bench comparisons between these Xeons and Q6/8/9 series?
> 
> I have a Q6700 @ 3.6Ghz. Was going to buy a Q9650, but I dunno. Wondering if its really worth the mod.
> 
> I have P5Q Deluxe and ud3r boards. Should get 4Ghz easy out of the 9650.


For even more comparison I've got two X5460's that both easily hit 4 GHz+ and score a 15,696 CPU score in 3DMark Vantage.


----------



## chris89

In terms of gaming fps I couldn't tell a difference between an e5405 and e5450.

CPU queen with dual X5460's is like 48,000 points at 3.16ghz each.

I installed the e5450 and booted into windows gamed it up and turned the pc off. Now it hangs on windows logo and never boots to windows.

Popped the E5405 back in and it's fine, so could the sticker cause problems like this or could the cpu be bad?

I figured if the system posts it's golden. I ran it through tests and it passed with the E5450 yet it hangs. I guess I'll look into re-aligning the sticker...

*Update*

Figured it out. Apparently the E5450 won't put up with C2E, C3, or C4 C-State Tech. So I had to disable C-State Tech and now it's working beautifully.


----------



## Blacklac

So the E5450 doesn't need a mod on a 775 board?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac*
> 
> So the E5450 doesn't need a mod on a 775 board?


That depends. Usually people mod the board (cutting off the plastic tabs inside the socket), but some like to make new notches on the cpu's PCB. You can even buy cpu's that already have those notches. They cost a bit more thou. Mod sticker is still required unless cpu has it soldered. Oh, there is also a hard mod to get ride of mod sticker - the idea is to cut the track on mobo's PCB and soldier it to another using a wire. It is dangerous because PCB has multiple layers.
Best way is to do the mod on the socket if you ask me, because it is easy and after cutting the tabs you can try as many Xeons as you want.


----------



## atCom

Hi all.
Thanks to gagarin77's help i bought and installed Xeon X3363 and installed it on DFI LanParty DK X38-T2RB.
CPU is working and even got a bit higher score with passmark then the one on the official site.
I managed to update microcodes and found my CPUs ID in there but CPUZ shows it as E5440 but have all the specs from X3363 so is it OK?
Here is the picture of it:


----------



## chris89

You'll still need the sticker you can get deals on stickers. I paid $6 for 6 stickers and 6 xeon inside stickers!

Yeah E5450 is very strong just need a lot of ram to stretch it's legs. Same applies to all 12MB Cache Xeon's.

Performance is awesome but I need upgrade from 4GB. I have my eyes on 4 x 4GB modules PC2-6400 for 16GB Total.

The E5450 is nice because it's cool running @ 80w however the intel chipset gets hot. Fixed that with a custom fan profile in the Advanced HP Bios Ctrl+F10 on this HP DX7500 board IPIEL-LA. I also used some fujipoly 17watts per meter kelvin conductivity thermal pad on the Intel Eaglelake G45 dropped temps from just over 70C in game to a stable 40C.


----------



## Blacklac

I saw a listing on Ebay for an E5450 and it said no mod required on 775 so I was curious/confused.







. Thanks, guys. I'm sure my last few question had been answered multiple times, its just a massive thread.


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*
> 
> For even more comparison I've got two X5460's that both easily hit 4 GHz+ and score a 15,696 CPU score in 3DMark Vantage.


I was at the cusp on upgrading to a i5 4690k when I was directed to this thread. Ultimately, partially because I am cheap/frugal (low budget these days!) and pushing the OC envelope was more inticing, I choose to go via this path. I've saved several hundred dollars and any hw items I purchased, except for the purchase of the ep45-ud3p, will be moved over when I do get to the 4690k. I am very happy with my decision so far!

Below is my daily driver setting at 4218.74 MHz (9.5 * 444.08 MHz).


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfe_vern*
> 
> I was at the cusp on upgrading to a i5 4690k when I was directed to this thread. Ultimately, partially because I am cheap/frugal (low budget these days!) and pushing the OC envelope was more inticing, I choose to go via this path. I've saved several hundred dollars and any hw items I purchased, except for the purchase of the ep45-ud3p, will be moved over when I do get to the 4690k. I am very happy with my decision so far!
> 
> Below is my daily driver setting at 4218.74 MHz (9.5 * 444.08 MHz).


This mod really is awesome, especially when you get a good mobo on the low, only problem is the ridiculously high cost of GOOD ddr2 ram.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfe_vern*
> 
> I was at the cusp on upgrading to a i5 4690k when I was directed to this thread. Ultimately, partially because I am cheap/frugal (low budget these days!) and pushing the OC envelope was more inticing, I choose to go via this path. I've saved several hundred dollars and any hw items I purchased, except for the purchase of the ep45-ud3p, will be moved over when I do get to the 4690k. I am very happy with my decision so far!
> 
> Below is my daily driver setting at 4218.74 MHz (9.5 * 444.08 MHz).


I always say that I'm not cheap I'm thrifty lol. I was in the same boat last year and was thrilled with the X5460 upgrade. For the money at the time I really couldn't beat it already being on a 775 platform rig. I have recently upgraded to an i5 2500k and even at stock clocks so far its beat the X5460 (@4.2GHz) in every benchmark/game I've tired. I am really looking forward to see what this 2500k can do up over 4Ghz. I am even more thrilled with the 2500k upgrade although it was more expensive but I have yet to push it to its limit so there should be a lot more left in it.


----------



## bfe_vern

There is no substitute for more transistors, huh.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*
> 
> I always say that I'm not cheap I'm thrifty lol. I was in the same boat last year and was thrilled with the X5460 upgrade. For the money at the time I really couldn't beat it already being on a 775 platform rig. I have recently upgraded to an i5 2500k and even at stock clocks so far its beat the X5460 (@4.2GHz) in every benchmark/game I've tired. I am really looking forward to see what this 2500k can do up over 4Ghz. I am even more thrilled with the 2500k upgrade although it was more expensive but I have yet to push it to its limit so there should be a lot more left in it.


I get 7750 cpumarks with my 3570k at 4Ghz. 6110 with my e5450. Only benchmark I've run so far.

So at 7750/6110 which is about 26% gain.

Compare that to $30 you can get an e5450 for and the $120 that 3570ks go for.

120/30 or 300% gain in price for 26% gain in performance.

So if your already have a 775 setup with say a c2d its a no brainer to just 771 it up until you can skip 1155 or 1150 sockets all together. Especially if you're tight on money.


----------



## rwswalker

Completed the mod, moving onto the overclocking... So far I can only get 12% more than stock before things start to get unstable.

Any suggestion on how to push this further?


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwswalker*
> 
> Completed the mod, moving onto the overclocking... So far I can only get 12% more than stock before things start to get unstable.
> 
> Any suggestion on how to push this further?


Gonna be tough with that 965 chipset. This is where a x5670 would of been best for the higher multi.


----------



## CaptainRambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yolukas1*
> 
> I want to run Leage of legends at high setting at 1080p and i have 480w psu with active pfc and a single line of 34 Ampers.
> I need new vga because my old 8600gts and 7800gt are really old crap.
> 
> Was thinking about radeon 5850.
> 
> Any other ideas?


I've got a x5460 at 3.8 Ghz + stock Asus 7770, runs Dota 2 at 60 fps most of the time.

A 5850 is similar performance to 7790 in gaming, both better than 7770, so you'd be fine.


----------



## oced_quest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I also used some fujipoly 17watts per meter kelvin conductivity thermal pad on the Intel Eaglelake G45


So did you use a ~$120/sheet thermal pad to overclock a platform with a ~$30 CPU?


----------



## rockrl

i bought the e5450 and modded my gigabyte mobo(ep43 ud3l) and cpu is underperforming (~190 in cinebench r15) and is about ~30 hotter than my q8400(its running ~55 C idle and 80-90 load) im super disapointed any advice ? is it possible that cpu is demaged should i remove ihs?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockrl*
> 
> i bought the e5450 and modded my gigabyte mobo(ep43 ud3l) and cpu is underperforming (~190 in cinebench r15) and is about ~30 hotter than my q8400(its running ~55 C idle and 80-90 load) im super disapointed any advice ? is it possible that cpu is demaged should i remove ihs?


Most likely you are running only on 2 cores and that is why you have half of performance. In this case you have wrong settings in msconfig or some crappy application is preventing msconfig to recognize quad core cpu. Try switching msconfig to 4 cores or reinstall windows. As for temperatures you need to set Tjmax = 85 in your monitoring software, or just use Aida64 for monitoring because it automatically adjust proper value. Do not remove IHS unless you have proper equipment (hot air) and skills. Xeon's IHS is "soldered" to the die, in other words it has metal as thermal interface material. Some motherboards just give wrong readings with Xeons and this is another possibility. "Proper" temps are around 30C idle and 50C in prime95. You should also check / reinstall your heat sink just to be safe and use BIOS patched with Xeon's microcodes if you didn't done that already.


----------



## rockrl

thanks will try to update bios with modded one, (if i can find it) and i was running all 4 cores im sure but performance was just about as good as my q8400 clocked at 1.9 maybe it was stuck at 1.6ghz or something but then again if the heat was so bad at 1.6







heatsink was ok and didnt get too hot but motherboard did get quite toasty so thats why i tho of ihs. I did remove few but those were athlon 64's and stuff but i never tried with a soldered ihs i do have heatgun and and some tools will also try to monitor pwr consumption later today.

also i was using speccy and same temps were shown in bios. also cpu didnt undervolt at all unlike every other 775 cpu i had


----------



## rockrl

ok i got things sorted abit the e5450 is abit hotter than my q8400 at same clock(2.66ghz) same voltage(1.1v) also draws bit more power ~20w(kill-a-watt) more at load, idle is same even tho q8400 is using speedstep and i'm having error's with xeon(bios probably), now all thats left is to flash bios and if i flash will board still work with quads? should i flash while on core 2 or with xeon? my mobo has dual bios(ep43-ud3l) is it possible to flash one with xeon and other with quad or is it possible to buy them anywhere ? quad bios







so i could make a switch or maybe create sockets for them xD also from what i've tested so far the xeon is abut 5% faster clock for clock than q8400 whats that massive cache used for ? i heard borderlands 2 like's big cache gotta try that but gpu will neck probably.


----------



## techmek

Hello,
the sticker arrived today. Did it this afternoon also made the test... and works !
The Xeon is now running at 3,33Ghz, 1,48GHz FSB. Everything remains surprisingly cool. The Intel boxed cooler is more than sufficient.
Thank you for pointing that because of my mistake.


----------



## chris89

Hi does anyone trust game debate for cpu upgrades? Dell tells me that it only support Core 2 Duo's and I'm running an E6750 right now. However I tried 4 different E5405's with the sticker and I get no post.

Can a bios mod microcode fix a no post or does it rely on the IC hardware to post? It is only a weakling 80w tdp e5405...

Running Dell Inspiron 530S with 0RY007 board G33M02... Apparently they say G33M03 supports quads.

Intel G33 supports 1333 quads all day but I guess Dell kind screwed up on that one?


----------



## yolukas1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainRambo*
> 
> I've got a x5460 at 3.8 Ghz + stock Asus 7770, runs Dota 2 at 60 fps most of the time.
> 
> A 5850 is similar performance to 7790 in gaming, both better than 7770, so you'd be fine.


I just bught evga gtx 260 216sp SSC 55nm

FOR 15 USD $























Im going to custom bios mod it also =)


----------



## rockrl

nice


----------



## mouacyk

Is there any information on overclocking Xeon's at stock voltage so that c states will drop voltage when idling? I'm 10MHz from 4GHz on an X5470, so I'm trying to find information on other people's accomplishments and settings. Idle is 1.07v and load is 1.25v.



All voltages set to Normal, except:

MCH Core: 1.32
DDR: 2.1v

Using 399FSB for this setting has passed hours of prime95. However, bumping FSB to 400 fails small FFTs in 1.5 hours. Any ideas on non-vcore settings I can adjust to get the +1FSB? Anyone know anything about the clock skews and drives? Thanks.

This one at tweaktown was fairly close to accomplishing 4GHz, but it was only stable at 2 notches above VID. In comparison, my VID is 1.2765v.


----------



## rewease

I was wondering the same thing when i put my X5470 on the UD3P. Basically its not necessary that the C-states work but its nice to have and saves 20W of power and heat when the CPU is idle. So I looked around a bit and there is a simple solution to this. Its what some of the better volt mods use (not the pencil and pray ones).

The VRM controller IC that controlls the power delivery to the CPU has a feature called "offset adjustment" it is implemented from factory and described in the datasheet. Basically its a pin on the chip that you can connect to Vcc or ground via a 50k variable resistor trimmer to adjust your Vdrop (BIOS setting to actual idle). The Vdroop (idle to load) will still be the same. Using this offset adjustment you can always leave the bios setting to auto (leaving C-states enabled) and set the actual voltage via the trimmer.

What you need is some SMD soldering skill, a multi turn 50kOhm variable resistor, 5cm of isolates thin wire and maybe a drop of epoxy to secure the wire to the board since the solder pad is really small and cant bear much load. From factory the offset pin is connected to ground via a resistor (setting a negative offset of 0.04V in my case). This resistor has to be unsoldered. The pad connected to the IC can then be connected to the ICs Vcc (I think its 5V) via the 50k trimmer to set a positive offset. The Trimmer should be set to its maximum resistance in the beginning. The solder job is a little delicate







.

When using this you have to keep in mind that your actual voltage is not what the VID setting in BIOS woud indicate depending on what offset you set.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> I was wondering the same thing when i put my X5470 on the UD3P. Basically its not necessary that the C-states work but its nice to have and saves 20W of power and heat when the CPU is idle. So I looked around a bit and there is a simple solution to this. Its what some of the better volt mods use (not the pencil and pray ones).
> 
> The PWM controller IC that controlls the power delivery to the CPU has a feature called "offset adjustment" it is implemented from factory and described in the datasheet. Basically its a pin on the chip that you can connect to Vcc or ground via a 50k variable resistor trimmer to adjust your Vdrop (BIOS setting to actual idle). The Vdroop (idle to load) will still be the same. Using this offset adjustment you can always leave the bios setting to auto (leaving C-states enabled) and set the actual voltage via the trimmer.
> 
> What you need is some SMD soldering skill, a multi turn 50kOhm variable resistor, 5cm of isolates thin wire and maybe a drop of epoxy to secure the wire to the board since the solder pad is really small and cant bear much load. From factory the offset pin is connected to ground via a resistor (setting a negative offset of 0.04V in my case). This resistor has to be unsoldered. The pad connected to the IC can then be connected to the ICs Vcc (I think its 5V) via the 50k trimmer to set a positive offset. The Trimmer should be set to its maximum resistance in the beginning. The solder job is a little delicate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> When using this you have to keep in mind that your actual voltage is not what the VID setting in BIOS woud indicate depending on what offset you set.


Jeez, that's hardcore for LGA775. So with the solder mod, you would be able to get voltage drops even when overvolting? Haswell is crazy efficient when it comes to voltage idling, which would be ideal for server/htpc usage. This is probably the reason op moved to Haswell after sellin off his LGA775 Xeon system.


----------



## rewease

Yes, i can bassically set any voltage and the C-state voltage level would still be switched in when idle (increased by the positive offset).
So if I have a CPU with a VID of 1.25V and the board has a Vdrop of 0.04 it idles at 1.21V. With a Vdroop of 0.05V it runs at 1.16V load.

Now I set the offset to +0.04V eliminating the Vdrop to 0V. The CPU now idles at 1.25V and runs at 1.20V load.
Suppose the C-state VID of the CPU would be 1.00V. The Offset would increase this to 1.04V.

I made some nice pics when I did the mod but I cant find them. So I made a quick and dirty one right now so you have an overview. Due to the epoxy blob (not the nicest I have done, but necessary because even bending the wire would lift the mini solderpad off the board otherwise) you cant see the exact pad where the original resistor to ground was located.



For your reading pleasure







:
http://www.intersil.com/content/dam/Intersil/documents/isl6/isl6336-a.pdf


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> Yes, i can bassically set any voltage and the C-state voltage level would still be switched in when idle (increased by the positive offset).
> So if I have a CPU with a VID of 1.25V and the board has a Vdrop of 0.04 it idles at 1.21V. With a Vdroop of 0.05V it runs at 1.16V load.
> 
> Now I set the offset to +0.04V eliminating the Vdrop to 0V. The CPU now idles at 1.25V and runs at 1.20V load.
> Suppose the C-state VID of the CPU would be 1.00V. The Offset would increase this to 1.04V.
> 
> I made some nice pics when I did the mod but I cant find them. So I made a quick and dirty one right now so you have an overview. Due to the epoxy blob (not the nicest I have done, but necessary because even bending the wire would lift the mini solderpad off the board otherwise) you cant see the exact pad where the original resistor to ground was located.
> 
> 
> 
> For your reading pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> http://www.intersil.com/content/dam/Intersil/documents/isl6/isl6336-a.pdf


Sounds like what you did is a hard LLC mod. If all you can do is change the offset voltage, this gets added to the C-state VID so the idle voltage increases by the offset voltage. Please elaborate how you can still maintain 1.04v as your c-state idle voltage if you wanted to increase the vcore to like 1.35v for overclocking.


----------



## rewease

Its not an LLC since it leaves the VdrOOp (idle to full load transition) alone. All it changes is the VdrOp (VID/BIOS to actual idle). The trick is to always keep the Vcore setting in BIOS at AUTO. This is the only setting at which C-state voltage is switched in. All changes to the actual Vcore are then made via the offset trimmer.
In the example I would have to set an offset of +0.14V to reach 1.35V actual idle. That would translate to 1.14V C-state voltage. The offset is always the same. The controller only gets another VID input when switching to C-state, that detail cant be helped. On the other hand 1.14V is still nicely low and you have to consider that the FSB is not reduced (only the multi as far as I know) in C-state so some extra voltage is not misplaced.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewease*
> 
> Its not an LLC since it leaves the VdrOOp (idle to full load transition) alone. All it changes is the VdrOp (VID/BIOS to actual idle). The trick is to always keep the Vcore setting in BIOS at AUTO. This is the only setting at which C-state voltage is switched in. All changes to the actual Vcore are then made via the offset trimmer.


You're right that it's not doing LLC if the VDroop is left active. I suppose this solution is better than running at full load voltage all the time, even though the offset voltage will be added to the c-state idle voltage. It sounds like higher and higher offsets to get more OC will eventually ride out any idle voltage headroom.


----------



## Iroku

Hello,
can anyone help me with modded BIOS for asus p5qd turbo? I am going to use X5460.

Thank you!


----------



## sleepnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sleepnot*
> 
> Hello everybody!
> 
> I have a Gigabyte P965-DS3 rev 1.0 mobo. Has anyone had any luck with this certain mobo?
> 
> Thanks!


Back with some updates. Still haven't made it to work. I have tested the CPU on another PC and it's ok. My mobo is also ok with my old CPU. Also, I have gone through this guide from delidded to update my BIOS microcode. What's left for me to check? Maybe the socket itself again but other than that I cannot come up with something else.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sleepnot*
> 
> Back with some updates. Still haven't made it to work. I have tested the CPU on another PC and it's ok. My mobo is also ok with my old CPU. Also, I have gone through this guide from delidded to update my BIOS microcode. What's left for me to check? Maybe the socket itself again but other than that I cannot come up with something else.


Hmm, if it isn't a problem with the mod itself than maybe 965P-DS3 (rev. 1.0) has hardware incompatible with 45nm / 1333FSB processors. 1.0 has N/A for them in cpu support list when 3.3 has "Beta support". Not only that, but both of them are using exactly the same BIOS and 3.3 was confirmed working with Xeons. So if they didn't make some blockade in boot sector of the bios that recognizes both - PCB 1.0 and whitelists processors my bet would be a hardware. Maybe old type of some ics that can't handle additional stress or signal noise, who knows.


----------



## adamdbz

Hey
Here is a little story for you all..

In January i started reading about this mod for my brothers computer in February I got a e5430 in the same day it arrived i sadly killed the board while cutting the black plastic and with no choice i rushed out to buy a new board.
while trying to mod the new board i slightly bent a pin which i manged to fix but i decided to stay with the e5400 that was there before.
so of curse 2 weeks later i got an old computer from a friend with the same board i had killed and today at 1 am i had the bright idea to try again with the board i got for free.
so again i tried cutting the plastic with no success.
so here comes the bright idea I said to myself " I have a soldering gun, it can melt stuff.. melt the plastic." after 2 attempts I with my hands shaking booted the PC up with the xenon e5430 inside and it worked!!!
yay tomorrow i will try the same with the new board i prefer to use it because its newer and better.

well the moral of the story is don't give up and never forget to melt stuff!

Thank you for all your help
-Adam Ericson

EDIT: did it on the new board and it worked.


----------



## adamdbz

Can someone please upload the bios+ microcode for the Gigabyte g41m-cmobo rev 2.0 and the xenon e5430.

Thank you


----------



## mouacyk

4GHz, 1066DDR2 on stock VID - 4 hour small fft prime stable now, still going:


Playing around with the following made all the difference:

HyperPI 32M pin-pointed the MCH Core voltage at 1.3. I have 4x2GB sticks.
5 Realbench passes and LinX 20 standard passes with CPU Core voltage at stock VID.

To pass Small FFT, had to adjust in small increments:
MCH Reference, MCH/DRAM Reference, along with CPU Termination (VTT)

Excited for a stable stock VID overclock to 4GHz with 1066DDR2 to boot! Will run Large FFT after 8 hours of Small, then tweak down the VTT voltage to finalize. This is running with Performance Level (tRD) 7 also.


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Hmm, if it isn't a problem with the mod itself than maybe 965P-DS3 (rev. 1.0) has hardware incompatible with 45nm / 1333FSB processors. 1.0 has N/A for them in cpu support list when 3.3 has "Beta support". Not only that, but both of them are using exactly the same BIOS and 3.3 was confirmed working with Xeons. So if they didn't make some blockade in boot sector of the bios that recognizes both - PCB 1.0 and whitelists processors my bet would be a hardware. Maybe old type of some ics that can't handle additional stress or signal noise, who knows.


The motherboard I just moved from was rev 1.33 and it worked on that. It was really pushing the FSB and I have to look at what BIOS rev I had.


----------



## mouacyk

There's an ebay seller claiming the following on his modded X5470s:
Quote:


> These Xeons were tested for *4.25 Ghz stable at stock voltage paired with a Gigabyte EP45-UD3P*. All of these x5470s are tested to hit 4.5 Ghz with voltage that falls within Intel safety specifications. Depending on your motherboard and cooling system you could even clock them to 4.6 Ghz and higher. Check the uploaded pics for overclocks, stability testing and performance values.


It was tough getting 4GHz, but is this due to having 4x2GB of memory at 1066MHz. I will have to try just 1 stick at 1:1 and see what happens. I really doubt the claim is prime95 stable and runs an optimized tRD (performance level).


----------



## mouacyk

Finally, 8+ hours prime stable with Small FFT. CPU should be good.



Original rough dial for CPU and HyperPI 32MI for memory:



So happy to use 4GHz with 1066MHz DDR2 at Performance Level 7 with voltage and speed stepping.


----------



## yolukas1

Lol 16min 44 sec at 32m?

My x5260 at 2x 3,8ghz makes a 13m 30s

Waiting for gelid gc extreme to rush 4,2/4,4.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> There's an ebay seller claiming the following on his modded X5470s:
> It was tough getting 4GHz, but is this due to having 4x2GB of memory at 1066MHz. I will have to try just 1 stick at 1:1 and see what happens. I really doubt the claim is prime95 stable and runs an optimized tRD (performance level).


Seems sketchy considering that @DeadSkull had problems to find X5470 capable of 4,5GHz @1,4V with UD3P


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yolukas1*
> 
> Lol 16min 44 sec at 32m?
> 
> My x5260 at 2x 3,8ghz makes a 13m 30s
> 
> Waiting for gelid gc extreme to rush 4,2/4,4.


That's interesting. With HyperPI, there's an instance of SuperPI per core, so my system is probably undergoing double the stress of yours. If I bench SuperPI 32M, I would expect the time to go down substantially.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Seems sketchy considering that @DeadSkull had problems to find X5470 capable of 4,5GHz @1,4V with UD3P


I can boot and run only up to about 30% of realbench at 425x10 with stock cpu voltage and stock RAM at 1:1 before BSOD. It probably is just a marketing claim. I've contacted the seller for more details, but haven't received any response.


----------



## SPARTAN VI

I just bricked my HTPC's AM3 board trying to transplant a bent/broken pin Phenom II X6 1100T. So naturally I went for a low cost alternative and picked up a E5450 + Asus P5QPL-AM combo. Really excited to give this a shot.









Pics soon to come!









(edit)

Question. I gave my buddy a Q6600 (G0) machine that we've OC'd to 3.2GHz. Do you guys think it would be worth bumping him up to an E5450 (or similar)?


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPARTAN VI*
> 
> I just bricked my HTPC's AM3 board trying to transplant a bent/broken pin Phenom II X6 1100T. So naturally I went for a low cost alternative and picked up a E5450 + Asus P5QPL-AM combo. Really excited to give this a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics soon to come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (edit)
> 
> Question. I gave my buddy a Q6600 (G0) machine that we've OC'd to 3.2GHz. Do you guys think it would be worth bumping him up to an E5450 (or similar)?


At around 4ghz that 5450 contends with an 1100T pretty well.

And going from a q66 at 3.2 to a 5450 is a pretty decent jump. Especially if your mobo ocs well


----------



## yolukas1

Special thanks to phobosq from overclock.pl team for help!

Gelid gc extreme also helped me lol









Maybe I'll try 4,6 =P



Edit: Changed ram speed to 542 - effect 40 seconds less. Seems stable.


----------



## umberlee4

Hello guys,

I received today L5335 cpu (g0 step), installed it on my P5KC but cannot get my windows to start up. There only this blinking white line after bios post-message.I tried inserting the microcodes package but it didn't help at all. I also tried modded bios file from genius239 site and this got rid od the update-bios message, but windows still does not boot.

Maybe You can somehow help me?


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umberlee4*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I received today L5335 cpu (g0 step), installed it on my P5KC but cannot get my windows to start up. There only this blinking white line after bios post-message.I tried inserting the microcodes package but it didn't help at all. I also tried modded bios file from genius239 site and this got rid od the update-bios message, but windows still does not boot.
> 
> Maybe You can somehow help me?


sounds like your boot order is messed up. If the thing posts, the rest falls under user error


----------



## mouacyk

4GHz 1066DDR2 4 Hours stable now in Prime95 Blend:



VTT 1.22
MCH 1.2
DDR 2.1

All the reference voltages are now scaled automatically to VTT and DDR now, instead of "Normal". Not sure if under "Normal", they scaled but I have much better stability now explicitly initializing them.

Next: 8Hr+ Blend


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umberlee4*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I received today L5335 cpu (g0 step), installed it on my P5KC but cannot get my windows to start up. There only this blinking white line after bios post-message.I tried inserting the microcodes package but it didn't help at all. I also tried modded bios file from genius239 site and this got rid od the update-bios message, but windows still does not boot.
> 
> Maybe You can somehow help me?


This issue was already discussed in this thread. There are few possible causes for that problem:

1. You have incorrect settings for SATA in BIOS - AHCI or IDE. Fixing it may require to reinstall windows.
2. The microcodes in BIOS from Genius are very old and they may be the cause of abnormal behavior. Contact me on priv if you want BIOS patched properly.
3. PSU is old or too weak to deliver required power level during boot sequence.
4. OC settings are messed up.
5. RAM problem. It may have bad settings or mobo / ram can't handle higher frequency (common with DDR3).


----------



## umberlee4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> This issue was already discussed in this thread. There are few possible causes for that problem:
> 
> 1. You have incorrect settings for SATA in BIOS - AHCI or IDE. Fixing it may require to reinstall windows.
> 2. The microcodes in BIOS from Genius are very old and they may be the cause of abnormal behavior. Contact me on priv if you want BIOS patched properly.
> 3. PSU is old or too weak to deliver required power level during boot sequence.
> 4. OC settings are messed up.
> 5. RAM problem. It may have bad settings or mobo / ram can't handle higher frequency (common with DDR3).


Hi Gagarin, I got myself the PMs blocked due to my stupidity/fat fingers.

1. I cannot reinstall it, I tried to boot from USB stick but it's still this white line blinking in command line.
2. It could be great if You could help me with injecting codes for L5335. I believe the codes for this CPU are not included in standard microcode package avaialble at 1st page of this thread...
3. Well, this CPU has less TDP than previous one... My PSU is Amacrox AX400-PNF.
4. I didn't try overlocking ever yet.
5. Those are indeed ddr3 memories and I had faced compatibility issues with them. I'm going to try DDR2.


----------



## SPARTAN VI

Just waiting for a heatsink, and I'm ready to begin.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPARTAN VI*
> 
> Just waiting for a heatsink, and I'm ready to begin.


Keep those fingers steady and best of luck. Post updates!


----------



## saimonyz

Please look 



can anyone know what the problem is


----------



## Sliden

In the video, just before going into the bios :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Ily also has a temperature problem for the *processor, 61 ° in the bios* !!!
It's alot too hot.
Revise the binding of cooling on the CPU, can eter improperly installed ???

*When the processor reaches 85 °, the computer stops automatically, as in the video*.


----------



## saimonyz

in bios option (ACPI APIC support - Disabled) I get booted from a live cd




normal ??


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sliden*
> 
> In the video, just before going into the bios :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ily also has a temperature problem for the *processor, 61 ° in the bios* !!!
> It's alot too hot.
> Revise the binding of cooling on the CPU, can eter improperly installed ???
> 
> *When the processor reaches 85 °, the computer stops automatically, as in the video*.


No it doesn't stop at 85C. The THERMTRIP# signal (a stop signal) on E5450 is activated somewhere above 100C. 85 is a Tj max - a temperature at which cpu will send PROCHOT# signal and reduce voltage / frequency in order to cool down.
It is true that 60C as in the video is a bit too much, but it shouldn't cause those resets as the author had thermal monitoring (cpu TM) disabled at first. Onboard thermal sensor gets wrong readings, I've seen this couple of times on some p5k mobos. Sometimes reseting BIOS with a jumper + battery helps.
My bet would be weak or faulty PSU. Also author should try to install fresh OS instead of using that preinstalled crap from USB.


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saimonyz*
> 
> in bios option (ACPI APIC support - Disabled) I get booted from a live cd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> normal ??


Go to start>run>msconfig>Boot>Advanced options>Number of processors and either uncheck or make sure the correct amount of procs is checked.


----------



## ClintE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> 4GHz 1066DDR2 4 Hours stable now in Prime95 Blend:
> 
> 
> 
> VTT 1.22
> MCH 1.2
> DDR 2.1
> 
> All the reference voltages are now scaled automatically to VTT and DDR now, instead of "Normal". Not sure if under "Normal", they scaled but I have much better stability now explicitly initializing them.
> 
> Next: 8Hr+ Blend


I'm surprised you need that much voltage to run the x5470 at 4ghz.

I only bumped 4 bios settings one or 2 notches higher than stock for the x5470 to hit 4ghz rock solid stable with setup below. Ran prime and ibt for a few days each with temps never hitting 70c. 16gb of kingston value ram at 800mhz & 1.8v.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClintE*
> 
> I'm surprised you need that much voltage to run the x5470 at 4ghz.
> 
> I only bumped 4 bios settings one or 2 notches higher than stock for the x5470 to hit 4ghz rock solid stable with setup below. Ran prime and ibt for a few days each with temps never hitting 70c. 16gb of kingston value ram at 800mhz & 1.8v.


My VID is 1.275. That's the voltage I have to work with if I want to keep c-states on idle. I'm not surprised that 800Mhz RAM is more stable for you. My RAM is 1066MHz, thus the DDR is at 2.1. What is your Performance Level (tRD) set to? This allows better latency on your memory and provides a nice bump in memory performance.


----------



## ClintE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> My VID is 1.275. That's the voltage I have to work with if I want to keep c-states on idle. I'm not surprised that 800Mhz RAM is more stable for you. My RAM is 1066MHz, thus the DDR is at 2.1. What is your Performance Level (tRD) set to? This allows better latency on your memory and provides a nice bump in memory performance.


All settings for cpu and ram are default except for cpu voltage, fsb term voltage, northbridge voltage, and cpu pll voltage. All 4 of those settings are 1 or 2 notches above stock for full 24/7 stability. When I tried to tighten up ram timings etc. for what seemed to me negligible performance increases, mem test or prime would fail at some point. Never made it to ibt testing with tighter ram timings. The kingston value ram sticks don't seem to be made to run much quicker than default.

I used 4 x 2gb modules of gskill high performance ram for testing and I could get the xeon up to around 4.5 - 5.25 or so stable, but the overall system performance didn't seem to "feel" as quick as using the 16gb set. It swapped to disk a lot more according to performance monitor. Of course the whole system ran quite a bit warmer above 4.2ghz.


----------



## SPARTAN VI

Installed my E5450 tonight on an Asus P5QPL-AM and I was delighted to see it POST fine on the latest BIOS. Unfortunately found that the board was sold to me with some damage on the corner near the SATA ports. Thus, none of my SATA devices are detected. That's what happens when you roll the dice with ebay hardware.









Unless you guys have some tips, I'm just going to start searching for another board.

Pics of the damage. I can see several lanes are severed in this area:


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPARTAN VI*
> 
> Installed my E5450 tonight on an Asus P5QPL-AM and I was delighted to see it POST fine on the latest BIOS. Unfortunately found that the board was sold to me with some damage on the corner near the SATA ports. Thus, none of my SATA devices are detected. That's what happens when you roll the dice with ebay hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you guys have some tips, I'm just going to start searching for another board.
> 
> Pics of the damage. I can see several lanes are severed in this area:


This sucks but not the the end of world. Just get a pcie sata iii card for like 25 bucks and you are good to go. Just make sure you get one that lets you boot off of it.


----------



## MasterDrozd

I have MSI P43 Neo-F (MS-7519 ver 1.0) and Xeon E5440 SLBBM (revision E0). System does not start.
CPU verified with GA-EP43T-UD3L rev.1.0 , all works OK.
MS-7519 works OK with Core2Duo E6600.
I have flashed BIOS from different sites (MSI P43 Neo, without "-F"). But Xeon did not recognized.
No beeps, no signal monitor. Coolers works without stopping


----------



## Alphafoxxx

Hi everybody

I did the mod on my old p5kpl am se with e5405 and I can't boot from any driver, be it a HD or Cd/dvd reader. I didn't update the microcode as the article say so I wonder if this has something to do or just to go away with that message: "to unleash this cpu's full power, please perform BIOS update process".


----------



## MasterDrozd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> I have personally modded one P43 Neo (MS-7519, without "F") and it worked with E5440 C0. If BIOS was patched correctly and you can't POST with a Xeon, than I bet the plastic tabs are still blocking the cpu. They need to be cut exactly even with the socket's frame straight to the bottom.


Ok, I will check plastic keys. Also I think may be it is hardware damage of mainboard, that cannot allow Xeon to initialize.
And I will try to assemble BIOS with latest microcodes, because China releases may be out of date


----------



## MasterDrozd

Yes!! Works, problem was with plastic keys.


----------



## Carachio

Guys i have serious question:
can I programed BIOS to start default(after crash) on (for example) 266FSB? i have p5w64 (975x) and xeon e5420(333x7) and only once i boot system but after 20sec its freeze while i was in BIOS. i find via internet some guy who can on same motherboard can operate simillar CPU xeon 771 but he said that he lowered fsb to about 315mhz. Now im sitting with c2d e6300 (357x7). I think that i will be can run this xeon on lower FSB stable
PS: i have update xeon microcodes on BIOS


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carachio*
> 
> Guys i have serious question:
> can I programed BIOS to start default(after crash) on (for example) 266FSB? i have p5w64 (975x) and xeon e5420(333x7) and only once i boot system but after 20sec its freeze while i was in BIOS. i find via internet some guy who can on same motherboard can operate simillar CPU xeon 771 but he said that he lowered fsb to about 315mhz. Now im sitting with c2d e6300 (357x7). I think that i will be can run this xeon on lower FSB stable
> PS: i have update xeon microcodes on BIOS


Try to POST with only one ram module, hopefully you will be stable enough to access BIOS and set lower FSB. You will also need to increase NB voltage.
BTW
I see you are trying to run a Xeon on that 975 chipset mobo for a year now, have you considered replacing it with a different model? Probably you can sell it and buy something on P35 without loosing money.


----------



## Carachio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Try to POST with only one ram module, hopefully you will be stable enough to access BIOS and set lower FSB. You will also need to increase NB voltage.
> BTW
> I see you are trying to run a Xeon on that 975 chipset mobo for a year now, have you considered replacing it with a different model? Probably you can sell it and buy something on P35 without loosing money.


yeah, i have my xeon on shelf for 1year+ long, few months ago i buy asus p5k-e (p35) used for low money and i losed Mobo was dead (turning on-spinnng fans-turning off-repeat again), Flashing new BIOS with programmator i buy on alibaba =no results. Now im thinking about to get stable xeon on my p5w64 (975x). But i needed to force bios to start default on for example 266 mhz fsb. If this will not work i will seek new mobo because i dont want to spend money for ovberpricing quad intel from shop especially when my currency(PLN zloty) are low now.


----------



## ClintE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carachio*
> 
> yeah, i have my xeon on shelf for 1year+ long, few months ago i buy asus p5k-e (p35) used for low money and i losed Mobo was dead (turning on-spinnng fans-turning off-repeat again), Flashing new BIOS with programmator i buy on alibaba =no results. Now im thinking about to get stable xeon on my p5w64 (975x). But i needed to force bios to start default on for example 266 mhz fsb. If this will not work i will seek new mobo because i dont want to spend money for ovberpricing quad intel from shop especially when my currency(PLN zloty) are low now.


P5W64 - great board for its time!

I went from that to this P5Q-E (used from Amazon) with X5470 (used from eBay) and have had great luck. Completely rock solid stable & running very cool for months at 4GHz with 16GB Kingston value ram. The 16GB ram capability and P45 chipset more than offset the PCI-E limitations compared to the P5W64. It was definitely a nice upgrade.

The P5W64 is still in use 24/7 with the original Q6600 stock in my step-daughter's mini-tower.


----------



## Carachio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClintE*
> 
> P5W64 - great board for its time!
> 
> I went from that to this P5Q-E (used from Amazon) with X5470 (used from eBay) and have had great luck. Completely rock solid stable & running very cool for months at 4GHz with 16GB Kingston value ram. The 16GB ram capability and P45 chipset more than offset the PCI-E limitations compared to the P5W64. It was definitely a nice upgrade.
> 
> The P5W64 is still in use 24/7 with the original Q6600 stock in my step-daughter's mini-tower.


BTW do you observe degradation of NB? i could on start can 450x7 with e6300 but after few years i must lowering FSB for few mhz/steps do get stable and now im stucked on ~360mhz fsb


----------



## ClintE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carachio*
> 
> BTW do you observe degradation of NB? i could on start can 450x7 with e6300 but after few years i must lowering FSB for few mhz/steps do get stable and now im stucked on ~360mhz fsb


If you are talking about the P5W64, I left everything default settings on it. For a while I ran the Q6600 at 3.15 stable, but the NB ran a little warm. Didn't think it was worth the possible degradation, so put it back to default. 25% clock increase wasn't worth potential problems a year or 4 down the road.


----------



## martik777

Looks like 5 broken tracks. Some very fine insulated wire to bridge across may work. Here's a guide:http://forums.evga.com/Guide-to-repairing-damaged-PCB-tracks-m185066.aspx


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martik777*
> 
> Looks like 5 broken tracks. Some very fine insulated wire to bridge across may work. Here's a guide:http://forums.evga.com/Guide-to-repairing-damaged-PCB-tracks-m185066.aspx


Motherboard's PCB are multilayer. This fix may work, but if there were some tracks at a different layer it will be impossible.


----------



## Mist303

I installed an L5420 on my Gigabyte GA-EP43-UD3L. It seems that only one of my cores overheats under load when C.A.I.2 is ON and the base CPU frequency is 365GHz.

Any idea on how to safely deal with this thing?


----------



## SPARTAN VI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martik777*
> 
> Looks like 5 broken tracks. Some very fine insulated wire to bridge across may work. Here's a guide:http://forums.evga.com/Guide-to-repairing-damaged-PCB-tracks-m185066.aspx


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Motherboard's PCB are multilayer. This fix may work, but if there were some tracks at a different layer it will be impossible.


Thanks for the suggestions guys. I'm exploring the option of using a PCI-E x1 SATA controller. The seller refunded me for the board, which will pay for the SATA card to get it working again.

In the mean time, I went ahead and updated microcodes in the BIOS, which successfully got rid of the "to unleash maximum performance" prompt.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mist303*
> 
> the base CPU frequency is 365GHz. Any idea on how to safely deal with this thing?


365GHz








lol how on earth did you get a graphene cpu, did you made it yourself?
Probably there is only a handful of people who know how to deal with those things


----------



## Mist303

I meant MHz dammit







. but seriously, any ideas?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mist303*
> 
> the base CPU frequency is 365GHz. Any idea on how to safely deal with this thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 365GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol how on earth did you get a graphene cpu, did you made it yourself?
> Probably there is only a handful of people who know how to deal with those things
Click to expand...

IBM is really trying hard to push those. the government will be doing a lot of hacking when these will be released.


----------



## Sligo

Hi All,

I've encountered a minor issue with the modification.

MB: Biostar G41D3C (BIOS: G41SN824.BSS with Xeon microcodes)

CPU: Intel Xeon L5430 (SLBBR), 50 W TDP.

ISSUE: I receive the bios message, "The max power of the cpu is over 95w&#8230;," every time I boot or restart the computer. Since the cpu has a TDP of 50w, and the bios (AMI) has been updated with the Xeon microcodes and properly flashed, I'm at a loss. F10 gets me past the shutdown procedure, and everything works fine subsequently (stable, temps fine, etc), but I would enjoy not having to go through the F10 dance each time.

Any suggestions? My appreciation in advance.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martik777*
> 
> Looks like 5 broken tracks. Some very fine insulated wire to bridge across may work. Here's a guide:http://forums.evga.com/Guide-to-repairing-damaged-PCB-tracks-m185066.aspx


Go with the Marvell 88SE9230 as it's the top-of-the-line Marvell controller with the fastest Hyperduo functions. You can run 1 standard drive or say x3 SSD's and x1 standard for the speed of x3 ssd's combined and the size of the standard drive. It has many features most motherboards do not.

I run one with an older slower chip only 2-ports with a 16GB SSD I bought for $15 and a 1TB Black Edition and it's just great speeds and nice size.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/IO-Crest-SATA-III-4-port-PCI-e-2-0-x2-Card-Marvell-HyperDuo-and-RAID-Mode-Suppor-/181689891645?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4d8fbb3d

This SSD isn't all too great but it's better than say a 7200rpm drive alone. Hyperduo combines the speeds/ size and works great.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131368618978?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

I plan on replacing the drive above with this one to add to my hyperduo. This is an OEM version so it's cheap but identical to this ... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147193

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-2-5-256GB-SSD-Solid-State-Hard-Drive-SATA-6-0Gbps-MZ7TH256HAFV-000L9-/251909817467?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa6fec47b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kingston-Storage-Bay-Adapter-3-5-To-2-5-/311114449625?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item486fddc2d9
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sligo*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I've encountered a minor issue with the modification.
> 
> MB: Biostar G41D3C (BIOS: G41SN824.BSS with Xeon microcodes)
> 
> CPU: Intel Xeon L5430 (SLBBR), 50 W TDP.
> 
> ISSUE: I receive the bios message, "The max power of the cpu is over 95w&#8230;," every time I boot or restart the computer. Since the cpu has a TDP of 50w, and the bios (AMI) has been updated with the Xeon microcodes and properly flashed, I'm at a loss. F10 gets me past the shutdown procedure, and everything works fine subsequently (stable, temps fine, etc), but I would enjoy not having to go through the F10 dance each time.
> 
> Any suggestions? My appreciation in advance.


I have this issue on biostar boards. To fix it just disable Cool n quiet or Intel Step speed and c1e among other power related cpu features basically.

Leave virtualization enabled and Execute disable bit as well.

It's weird it works fine with the power options disabled meaning more power than with them enabled yet it runs fine after that.

Others have said reducing the multiplier by x1 but that's a last resort option.


----------



## martik777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPARTAN VI*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions guys. I'm exploring the option of using a PCI-E x1 SATA controller. The seller refunded me for the board, which will pay for the SATA card to get it working again.
> 
> In the mean time, I went ahead and updated microcodes in the BIOS, which successfully got rid of the "to unleash maximum performance" prompt.


What a nice guy! That's makes buying the pci SATA a no brainer. Probably not a good first solder project anyways.


----------



## maximdymok

Hey guys, I have not received my sticker yet, but just a question in case I have to update the BIOS after all: do I just need to follow the procedure for AMI in the second post and insert all the LGA771 microcodes in the BIOS or do I have to make a custom ROM somehow? Some people ask for custom files, others use the method from the 2nd post.. What determines whether the first method works? My mobo is P5Q3 (non-deluxe) and CPU is X5460 SLBBA.

Also, anyone tried cutting the tabs off with the old CPU in the socket? So that you don't bend the pins accidentally.


----------



## SPARTAN VI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martik777*
> 
> What a nice guy! That's makes buying the pci SATA a no brainer. Probably not a good first solder project anyways.


Truly, stand up seller. Left him some positive feedback for handling it so quickly.

I do have good news. I re-appropriated the refund money to pickup a bootable SATA-III PCI-E x1 card, and I'm up and running. At first I tried to load SteamOS, but it needs UEFI to install, so I went with Ubuntu instead. I have everything assembled outside of the case, so all I need now is a bracket for my Momentus XT SSHD, then I can complete the build and start overclocking.

Many pictures to come.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPARTAN VI*
> 
> Truly, stand up seller. Left him some positive feedback for handling it so quickly.
> 
> I do have good news. I re-appropriated the refund money to pickup a bootable SATA-III PCI-E x1 card, and I'm up and running. At first I tried to load SteamOS, but it needs UEFI to install, so I went with Ubuntu instead. I have everything assembled outside of the case, so all I need now is a bracket for my Momentus XT SSHD, then I can complete the build and start overclocking.
> 
> Many pictures to come.


Give the Windows 10 beta a whirl, it's pretty decent. Much better than that 8.1 crap


----------



## NeoReaper

I would wait for the next few builds before jumping to windows 10 build 10k+ if you have an usb headset, it seems they have broken a lot of compatibility with them. (Looked around online for the problem after my Gamecom 788 would not work with my dell latitude with the drivers/program installed)


----------



## rockrl

so after a week or something the xeon e5450(@3.6ghz)+ep43-ud3l+transcend 8gb ddr2 800 cl6 4x2gb (running at cl4 i've been running them for more than a year 24/7 at that) has started having 124 bsod's at first i've had it running prime 8h on stock volt's(on some super generic macron power or something psu) then i got it into dad's pc and after few hour's one 124 bsod came up so i went into bios and upped the volts from normal(1.23750) to 1.25(he has corsair cx430) and it worked fine after that, today he called me and said that he got 4 more of the same bsod. now can it be psu, hdd, intel stock heatsink got deatached (55C at idle without setting tj max to 85 so at 100 be4 it was 44 idle and ~70 load(with same program)), what else ?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockrl*
> 
> so after a week or something the xeon e5450(@3.6ghz)+ep43-ud3l+transcend 8gb ddr2 800 cl6 4x2gb (running at cl4 i've been running them for more than a year 24/7 at that) has started having 124 bsod's at first i've had it running prime 8h on stock volt's(on some super generic macron power or something psu) then i got it into dad's pc and after few hour's one 124 bsod came up so i went into bios and upped the volts from normal(1.23750) to 1.25(he has corsair cx430) and it worked fine after that, today he called me and said that he got 4 more of the same bsod. now can it be psu, hdd, intel stock heatsink got deatached (55C at idle without setting tj max to 85 so at 100 be4 it was 44 idle and ~70 load(with same program)), what else ?


Make sure the ram and north bridge clocks are 1:1 that's important on any over clock. Dial back the north bridge multi to meet 1:1 with the ram. Then see what ur fsb x multi equals and is it beyond 1600mhz fsb?

1:1 means if ur ram is at 667 ur northbridge must be at 1333 for 1:1 ... Or 800mhz ram for 1600Mhz northbridge for 1:1.

Also stick with 2T Command rate since when u set to 667 the auto bios will set 1T command rate which will cause problems.

Since ur ram is 800Mhz and ur northbridge fsb is 1600mhz but since u must back off the ram to 667 it's not 1:1 with that 1600mhz fsb.

I belive though once u set the ram multi to 667 and boost from 333 to 400 for 3.6ghz the ram is now at 800mhz i believe so you are at 1:1 if set that way. I'd say still 1.35v cpu, 1.35v northbridge. Make sure the northbridge is cool to the touch if it burns your finger then repaste it and add active cooling.

If you don't want to mess with all that dial back to stock.

Check the paste see how its sitting by observing the way the paste spreads on the CPU core. You should not see more than 40C at idle or 80C per core on load.


----------



## Sligo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I have this issue on biostar boards. To fix it just disable Cool n quiet or Intel Step speed and c1e among other power related cpu features basically.
> 
> Leave virtualization enabled and Execute disable bit as well.
> 
> It's weird it works fine with the power options disabled meaning more power than with them enabled yet it runs fine after that.
> 
> Others have said reducing the multiplier by x1 but that's a last resort option.


Thanks for the immediate response!

Started disabling bios cpu options&#8230;started with SpeedStep. Gave it a reset. '95 W' Error message still there. Next SS+C1E were disabled, reset, same results. It got to the point where I had nearly every cpu option available in the bios disabled. The error message would not budge. I even tried lowering the multiplier to x6 both with and without cpu options disabled - all to no avail. I'll just accept that this board is too stubborn for its own good. I do wish, however, that there was a way to full eradicate the CPU 95 W warning message from the bios. Thanks again for the suggestions, which were certainly worth a try on this lowly Biostar board.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sligo*
> 
> Thanks for the immediate response!
> 
> Started disabling bios cpu options&#8230;started with SpeedStep. Gave it a reset. '95 W' Error message still there. Next SS+C1E were disabled, reset, same results. It got to the point where I had nearly every cpu option available in the bios disabled. The error message would not budge. I even tried lowering the multiplier to x6 both with and without cpu options disabled - all to no avail. I'll just accept that this board is too stubborn for its own good. I do wish, however, that there was a way to full eradicate the CPU 95 W warning message from the bios. Thanks again for the suggestions, which were certainly worth a try on this lowly Biostar board.


What's your board model number and version? I can take a look at all the options and see.

I just not went back and read your post. It could be a voltage problem, sometimes the BIOS wants to throw higher than needed default voltage to a chip it isn't entirely used to operating on like the Opteron's on my Biostar boards.

Sometimes saving then powering down before post. Removing power, holding power button for 30 seconds. Then plugging power back in and power on to post can release the charge and potentially helping a bit.

Does the board see the CPU as it really is in the BIOS? In terms of identification and showing correct specs? If yes then it would appear the microcode does exist on your board. If it differs from the chip then you may not have all the microcode.

You can also under-volt per say if your bios allows it... My phoenix bios is way worse than your newer way better AMI Biostar bios.

Otherwise I would literally disable every single cpu option, and power option in the bios and go from there. Go into the overclocking area/ hardware monitor and take note of the voltages the bios is reporting for vcore, chipset etc. Then report back with those values in the Default mode. It may also be the board is pumping 110W into your 50W cpu with high voltage causing the VRM's to report the error legitimately.

I had the exact same issue on two Biostar boards with AMD Opteron's and it gave that message. Had to disable cool and quiet and cranked the clocks to peak values so I had max performance.

Does the error message say 95w max restarting in 10-9-8-7-etc?

Let me know


----------



## lightspot21

Hello,

I've been trying to use a Xeon X5260 (S-Spec SLANJ, stepping C0) on an ASUS P5K mobo (rev. 1.02G, BIOS ver. 1201 vanilla, Intel P35 + ICH9 chipset).
However, when I power it on, it doesn't POST and after some seconds, it shuts down., only to power back up by itself and shut down again after a while. This carries on infinitely.
My mobo is listed on the compatible ones for the mod here.
Is this a microcode issue or the processor is not at all supported?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightspot21*
> 
> Is this a microcode issue or the processor is not at all supported?


It is an issue with your hardware mod. Most likely the plastic tabs are still preventing cpu to contact pins on the socket, but there are other possibilities like bent pins, bad cpu, bad adapter, adapter in wrong place, cpu installed wrong way and so on...


----------



## SPARTAN VI

So far I'm 1 hour prime stable at 3.2GHz with my E5450 on the Asus P5QPL-AM. The board wont give me any loving; it doesn't have vcore options and I found that it immediately fails prime testing when north of 3.3GHz.

Is it possible for me to mod the BIOS with MMTool to open up vcore options? It's not really a big deal; the HTPC wont be running CPU intensive tasks, but it will always bother me in the back of my mind that it's not OC'd as well as it should.

Other than that, the build is more or less complete. I'm running Ubuntu 14.10 on a Momentus XT SSHD, so it takes about 15-20 seconds to go from POST to Steam "Big Picture Mode", which is faster than it ever would've on the Athlon II X4 + Windows 7 combo it was originally setup on.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Vmod it


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPARTAN VI*
> 
> So far I'm 1 hour prime stable at 3.2GHz with my E5450 on the Asus P5PQL-AM. The board wont give me any loving; it doesn't have vcore options and I found that it immediately fails prime testing when north of 3.3GHz.
> 
> Is it possible for me to mod the BIOS with MMTool to open up vcore options? It's not really a big deal; the HTPC wont be running CPU intensive tasks, but it will always bother me in the back of my mind that it's not OC'd as well as it should.
> 
> Other than that, the build is more or less complete. I'm running Ubuntu 14.10 on a Momentus XT SSHD, so it takes about 15-20 seconds to go from POST to Steam "Big Picture Mode", which is faster than it ever would've on the Athlon II X4 + Windows 7 combo it was originally setup on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Vmod it


Vcore for 200-300MHz OC doesn't matter







. He failed because on this mobo PCIe frequency is linked with FSB and I bet he didn't changed it.


----------



## SPARTAN VI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Vcore for 200-300MHz OC doesn't matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . He failed because on this mobo PCIe frequency is linked with FSB and I bet he didn't changed it.


Indeed, I haven't seen that before. I have more homework to do. +rep


----------



## oleczek

Hellou guys,
i have successfully modded my old mobo gigabyte g31m-es2c rev 1.1 with an xeon e5440,
supricelly system starts up normally, bios didn't call about upgrading microcode, is it possible that this mobo supports xenons without modding bios? how to check that my system run in 100%?
Greets Aleks


----------



## SPARTAN VI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oleczek*
> 
> Hellou guys,
> i have successfully modded my old mobo gigabyte g31m-es2c rev 1.1 with an xeon e5440,
> supricelly system starts up normally, bios didn't call about upgrading microcode, is it possible that this mobo supports xenons without modding bios? how to check that my system run in 100%?
> Greets Aleks


You can use CPUZ to verify that your CPU detected correctly and supports all of the expected instructions. It's about half way down the page on the "CPU" tab. If any are missing, you may need to patch the BIOS.


----------



## maximdymok

Welp, just received the sticker and put it on CPU. Gonna try to install it today.. Man, just thinking about cutting the socket is making me sweat.

EDIT: YES! It POSTed! Took me 1.5 hours to cut the socket, CPU wouldn't fit no matter what.. had to shave down the tabs until it did. Bent a pin along the way, but straightened it out with a mechanical pencil.

However, as I expected, Windows 10 refused to boot without the microcode updates. I did prepare a flash drive with the ROM that I got by following the instructions in the second post, but when I tried to flash it, AFUDOS said "The ROM file could not be read". I'm guessing this is because it was too big? Can someone help me insert the microcodes? I have Asus P5Q3 non-deluxe, X5460 SLBBA, BIOS version 1102. I have attached it below as "NEWBIOS.ROM" and also the one I modified to insert the microcodes as "771.ROM", so you can check if I did it right. Thank you for any help!

ROMs.zip 1565k .zip file


----------



## maximdymok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximdymok*
> 
> Welp, just received the sticker and put it on CPU. Gonna try to install it today.. Man, just thinking about cutting the socket is making me sweat.
> 
> EDIT: YES! It POSTed! Took me 1.5 hours to cut the socket, CPU wouldn't fit no matter what.. had to shave down the tabs until it did. Bent a pin along the way, but straightened it out with a mechanical pencil.
> 
> However, as I expected, Windows 10 refused to boot without the microcode updates. I did prepare a flash drive with the ROM that I got by following the instructions in the second post, but when I tried to flash it, AFUDOS said "The ROM file could not be read". I'm guessing this is because it was too big? Can someone help me insert the microcodes? I have Asus P5Q3 non-deluxe, X5460 SLBBA, BIOS version 1102. I have attached it below as "NEWBIOS.ROM" and also the one I modified to insert the microcodes as "771.ROM", so you can check if I did it right. Thank you for any help!
> 
> ROMs.zip 1565k .zip file


Hmm, now that it's morning I think I know why it didn't work.. it was 2AM and I think I just put in the flash command incorrectly, I forgot to add the file extension. Still, I don't want to brick my motherboard with a simple BIOS update after I freaking CUT the socket.. so, can anyone make sure the "771.ROM" file from the attachment in the previous post has the microcodes inserted correctly? Also, if I flash it with my old C2D CPU in and then reset to default settings and install the Xeon, will the BIOS retain the microcode updates? Thank you.


----------



## dacomputernerd

Quick question guys.

I've got a P5Q Pro and an Xeon X5470 w/sticker mod ready to go.

Before I drop the CPU in, should I be flashing the Bios? (running on a C2D right now) If so, any links to P5Q Pro Bios'?

Thanks!

EDIT:
Running bios v02.61 Version 2102 (02/23/2009) right now
Here's a shot from CPUz with my C2D, if that helps.
http://valid.x86.fr/xz2pzt


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dacomputernerd*
> 
> Quick question guys.
> 
> I've got a P5Q Pro and an Xeon X5470 w/sticker mod ready to go.
> 
> Before I drop the CPU in, should I be flashing the Bios? (running on a C2D right now) If so, any links to P5Q Pro Bios'?
> 
> Thanks!


You'll probably need BIOS 0205 at least to guarantee support for the 45nm CPUs. The desktop equivalents are the 9550 and 9650 which are reported to be supported in 0205. It's good operating procedure to flash witht your current CPU to the latest BIOS before dropping your new one in. I did this and didn't have any issues booting on first try. You may still have to mod for SSE4.1 and EIST support afterward.


----------



## dacomputernerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> You'll probably need BIOS 0205 at least to guarantee support for the 45nm CPUs. The desktop equivalents are the 9550 and 9650 which are reported to be supported in 0205. It's good operating procedure to flash witht your current CPU to the latest BIOS before dropping your new one in. I did this and didn't have any issues booting on first try. You may still have to mod for SSE4.1 and EIST support afterward.


Running bios v02.61 Version 2102 (02/23/2009) right now
The E8500 i've had in there for years is 45nm.

Here's a shot from CPUz with my C2D, if that helps.
http://valid.x86.fr/xz2pzt

Could you elaborate on modding for SSE4.1 and EIST support?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dacomputernerd*
> 
> Running bios v02.61 Version 2102 (02/23/2009) right now
> The E8500 i've had in there for years is 45nm.
> 
> Here's a shot from CPUz with my C2D, if that helps.
> http://valid.x86.fr/xz2pzt
> 
> Could you elaborate on modding for SSE4.1 and EIST support?


I can see from your E8500 CPUz that it already detects SSE4.1 and EIST along with VT-x. I think you are set to plop the new CPU in.


----------



## oleczek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPARTAN VI*
> 
> You can use CPUZ to verify that your CPU detected correctly and supports all of the expected instructions. It's about half way down the page on the "CPU" tab. If any are missing, you may need to patch the BIOS.


Yes i can confirm that all of the extensions are on the list,

Beztytuu1.pdf 380k .pdf file
 (according to linux version of cpuid)


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oleczek*
> 
> Yes i can confirm that all of the extensions are on the list,
> 
> Beztytuu1.pdf 380k .pdf file
> (according to linux version of cpuid)


I don't understand what you are happy about. Your Xeon is running on microcodes that were designed for LGA775 Intel Core architecture. If you think this is as it should be, than good luck to you


----------



## maximdymok

AWESOME! Just updated microcode for my P5Q3 from this link: http://ideafix.name/?p=1492 He has 2010 microcodes and not 2008 ones like genius (http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/?MywebPageId=2015301422590173164#asus) You can click on the LGA771 tag on the left to search for other motherboards if yours isn't ASUS. Also, when you download it you get several folders in a ZIP, use the one named "771".

Anyways, flashed it just fine with AFUDOS and Windows 10 boots now, CPU-Z correctly recognizes processor and all 4 cores are used:









Great stuff, now to overclock this baby! Thank you everyone in this and other threads that have helped me!


----------



## CodMod

Hi comrads!

Help me mod last BIOS for MSI P45 Neo-F (link for 1.C bios below):
http://www.msi.com/support/mb/P45_Neo.html#down-bios
Or where you can take instruction and editor + patches on these motherboards bios?

This motherboard is operable with X5450?
I have Cooler Master Gemin II and not planned overclock X5450.

I was straining that X5450 (TJmax - 85°C) is less than my old E7200 (TJmax - 99°C) at 14C. In overclocked to 3600Mhz he was unstable at 400Mhz FSB and the reached 77°C under linpack.

Can somebody check the following sequence of motherboards with this cooler? Or just any motherboard with chipset for P4x with this cooler and X5450(+)?

p.s. Even considered as an option X5472, to get the most out of the old system. It seems there should be no problems with the FSB = 1600?


----------



## sleepnot

Hello!

I was wondering, what's the difference between the Gigabyte EP31-DS3L and the Gigabyte GA-P31-DS3L?
I am thinking of using a Xeon E5450 on the GA-P31-DS3L. Has anyone done that?

Thanks!!


----------



## joeyx86

I am trying to bsel mod my l5420 to 1600fsb. My p5k-se seem to think it's an oc and ups my ram to 800mhz. The thing is I am mixing cl5 and cl6 ddr2 ram, the cl6 ram is forcing my system to run the 800mhz ram at 667mhz. At 800mhz, i get random bsod and errors in memtest. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodMod*
> 
> Hi comrads!
> 
> Help me mod last BIOS for MSI P45 Neo-F (link for 1.C bios below):
> http://www.msi.com/support/mb/P45_Neo.html#down-bios
> Or where you can take instruction and editor + patches on these motherboards bios?
> 
> This motherboard is operable with X5450?
> I have Cooler Master Gemin II and not planned overclock X5450.
> 
> I was straining that X5450 (TJmax - 85°C) is less than my old E7200 (TJmax - 99°C) at 14C. In overclocked to 3600Mhz he was unstable at 400Mhz FSB and the reached 77°C under linpack.
> 
> Can somebody check the following sequence of motherboards with this cooler? Or just any motherboard with chipset for P4x with this cooler and X5450(+)?
> 
> p.s. Even considered as an option X5472, to get the most out of the old system. It seems there should be no problems with the FSB = 1600?


No, don't buy a 1600MHz FSB Xeon, those work unstable on a lot of motherboards, even with native 1600 support. Beside it has a low multiplier and high FSB - that combination considerably limits OC potential. Go for E/X5450 or X5460, even E5440 will be a better choice. X5470 is the best if you have the money and good cooling

If you want a patched BIOS contact me on priv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeyx86*
> 
> I am trying to bsel mod my l5420 to 1600fsb. My p5k-se seem to think it's an oc and ups my ram to 800mhz. The thing is I am mixing cl5 and cl6 ddr2 ram, the cl6 ram is forcing my system to run the 800mhz ram at 667mhz. At 800mhz, i get random bsod and errors in memtest. Does anyone have any ideas?


Why did you BSEL it when you have perfectly fine FSB control in BIOS?








If you have 1600FSB than the lowest you can run your DDR2 RAM is 800MHz, this is why mobo is setting this frequency.

Quote:


> Does anyone have any ideas?


Increase Vcore, NBvoltage and maybe RAM voltage


----------



## joeyx86

damn. I thought I could oc my xeon without touching my ram if i do the bsel mod.

does bsel mod automatically oc my pcie clock?


----------



## gagarin77

@joeyx86 this is P35 mobo so it should have FSB and PCIe unlinked (they shouldn't affect one another)


----------



## dacomputernerd

Thanks to this thread, I got an X5470 running in my P5Q Pro!

I used Ket's modded "P5Q Series 5th Anniversary Special" BIOS and patched it with LGA771 support.

I've attached the modded bios.









p5qpm.zip 746k .zip file


I'll report back with overclocking info when I have some time to play around with it!










Only issue is an 11c temperature difference between two cores.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1550907/x5470-core-temps-differ-by-11c-under-load


----------



## mfry

I have an acquaintance who has an ASRock G41C-GS mobo. He wants to run a Xeon X5460. I see that this board has been successfully mated with this processor. Can anyone tell me if it requires a bios update or not. If it does can someone please post the updated bios.

Thanks Mark


----------



## rockrl

i also have 10C gap between cores on my e5450. Also i chnged config abit right now it's running at 3.2ghz 1.2v w 400fsb 800 ram 4-4-4-12 1t (4x2gb) and it seems stable and i tried to bench it against i5 3350p and in general the i5wz77+16gb ram performed better in any single task i threw at it but if i tried to render in vegas (on 2 cores) and run a game (blacklight retribution) the e5450 was running with less stutter but i think the i5 was rendering faster also the aida 64 benchmarks with cache and latency test's the i5 should destroy e5450 but in benchmarks mainly the fpu-ones the e5450 was getting higher score's is that normal ? I'm confused wich one to keep the i5 or xeon? (in my country i can sell e5450+ep43-ud3l+8gbram for ~100€ and i5 3350p+p8z77-vlx+8gb hyperx ddr3 1600 for 280€)


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfry*
> 
> I have an acquaintance who has an ASRock G41C-GS mobo. He wants to run a Xeon X5460. I see that this board has been successfully mated with this processor. Can anyone tell me if it requires a bios update or not. If it does can someone please post the updated bios.
> 
> Thanks Mark


take it

moded-g41cgs_1.40.zip 671k .zip file


----------



## maximdymok

Hmm, I think my CPU is pretty well-binned. I can boot at 1.3Vcore in BIOS and 4.2Ghz, though it blue screens after a while. At 1.326VCore, seems stable enough to run Windows. However, I pretty much can't check for stability with anything over 3.8GHz 1.25V since Prime95 just makes the CPU throttle. My little AC Freezer 7 Pro can't handle the temps.



You guys think it's a good idea to disable CPU TM function so that it doesn't throttle when priming? Or is it better to just run it for a while and see if I get any BSODs? (The temps never reach over 70 with just gaming/browsing) Either way 4.2 is probably too high and I'll have to scale it back.

Oh, one more thing.. Is it weird that the voltage in CPU-Z is lower when not under load, and then jumps higher if I stress the CPU? It's 1.326 in BIOS, 1.3 in CPU-Z idle, 1.328 in CPU-Z load. I don't even have LLC enabled, but this is like the opposite of VDroop. Never mind, LLC was on AUTO after all. Disabled it, now 1.33 in BIOS gives 1.224 in CPU-Z on load. Prime STILL throttles after a few minutes, but I'll see if I can get a temporary fan to blow on the heatsink for a while.


----------



## mfry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> take it
> 
> moded-g41cgs_1.40.zip 671k .zip file


Thanks very much besttt!!!!!


----------



## dacomputernerd

*Any tips for running at higher FSB rates?*
I used to be able to run my C2D E8500 at 475x8.5 with relatively little voltage. I know Core2Quads overclock differently, as I assume 45nm Xeons do.

I got the Xeon X5470 stable at 400x9.5, but am having issues at 425x9.

Here is what I used for 400x9.5

vCore = 1.31875v (Bios) [results in 1.288v at idle, and 1.232v under load] {VTT=1.25v for my chip}
PLL = 1.54v
FSB Term = 1.12v
NB Volt = 1.24v

Motherboard is P5Q Pro.
Running 4x2GB sticks of G.Skill which are rated upto 500Mhz FSB, and I have tested them to 550Mhz with looser timings, on my C2D.

My best 425x9.0 result so far with slightly less then an hour stable of P95 blend has been:

vCore = 1.31875v (Bios)
PLL = 1.56v
FSB Term = 1.16v (which is actually closer to 1.18v in operation, as reported in HWiNFO64)
NB Volt = 1.34v

I've been slowly ramping up the NB voltage with many test runs, and got all the way up to 1.44v (while adding a small fan to the NB heatsink along the way), with almost no change to stability.

To my knowledge, PLL voltage is used for clock transmission, and this is consistent with my findings. When bumping PLL from 1.54v to 1.56v I have seen increased stability in fractional clock speeds reported by HWiNFO64.

*What should I be trying next?*
FSB Term voltage?
I know 45nm silicon doesn't like too much VTT, and intel's own spec lists an absolute maximum of 1.155v.
With Core2Quad 45nm chips, the accepted safe range in the OC community seems to be 1.2-1.45v.


----------



## Shaunuss

Hey guys!

I've followed this thread for a bit as I was waiting for my X5470 to arrive, and now that I've got my setup up and running, I wanted to share my results thus far.

Build:

Asus P5Q-E motherboard
Xeon X5470 3.33ghz Harpertown
Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo cpu cooler
8gb G.Skill DDR2 1066mhz
Sapphire HD 7870 XT (tahiti)
Samsung 850 EVO 120gb primary SSD
Coolermaster RC-690 case
Coolermaster 600w PSU

I don't have any screenshots right now because I'm at work, but essentially I have it running pretty tight with a mild overclock.

400x10 = 4ghz @ 1.208vcore, with Prime95 small FFTs reaching a maximum of 75-76 degrees stable on an average warm day. I initially started at approx 1.28vcore and was getting temps flicking up to 80 degrees (when I aborted the test), so I started undervolting to drop the temp. I actually just stopped at around 1.208, and have not yet found its lower voltage limit at this clockspeed.

We had a sudden cold snap as of two days ago, and last night I ran Prime95 again on small FFTs with my room much colder, and maxed out at 70 degrees.

Ram is also running tight, at 5-5-5-15 and performance level (TRD) 7, all set to auto in bios and achieving these nice timings by itself.

This board is pretty damn nice, I've barely had to change anything, literally just raise the FSB and undervolt the CPU, and it's rock solid stable at 4ghz, though getting slightly hotter than I'd like in the Prime95 tests.

With that said, I haven't run Prime95 overnight or anything, but I have run it for half an hour in the background while facebooking and watching youtube videos... CPU at 100% load the whole time, with no problems whatsoever.

I've also put in considerable gaming hours in Crysis 3 with most of the settings at very high, and also zero stability issues.

Judging by what I've seen posted up by others about this processor... I'm thinking I may have lucked out on this one being stable with lower voltages or something? It seems anomalous that I'm getting away with 4ghz at barely over 1.2 volts.

I plan to get a stable 4.5ghz overclock and hopefully even crack some higher numbers... but I've decided this Hyper 212 Evo cooler is somewhat piddly for my lofty goals. As such I have ordered this CPU cooler from manufacturer ALSEYE, because it looks like a BEAST, and the German Tom's Hardware site produced a favourable review of Alseye's low profile version of this cooler.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/ALSEYE-CPU-Cooler-Wind-Cube-280W-1500RPM-120mm-Fan-Aluminum-Heatsink/32263767327.html

I look forward to getting this mammoth cooler on my Xeon and putting up some big numbers... will keep you guys posted!


----------



## ClintE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaunuss*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I've followed this thread for a bit as I was waiting for my X5470 to arrive, and now that I've got my setup up and running, I wanted to share my results thus far.
> 
> Build:
> 
> Asus P5Q-E motherboard
> Xeon X5470 3.33ghz Harpertown
> Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo cpu cooler
> 8gb G.Skill DDR2 1066mhz
> Sapphire HD 7870 XT (tahiti)
> Samsung 850 EVO 120gb primary SSD
> Coolermaster RC-690 case
> Coolermaster 600w PSU
> 
> I don't have any screenshots right now because I'm at work, but essentially I have it running pretty tight with a mild overclock.
> 
> 400x10 = 4ghz @ 1.208vcore, with Prime95 small FFTs reaching a maximum of 75-76 degrees stable on an average warm day. I initially started at approx 1.28vcore and was getting temps flicking up to 80 degrees (when I aborted the test), so I started undervolting to drop the temp. I actually just stopped at around 1.208, and have not yet found its lower voltage limit at this clockspeed.
> 
> We had a sudden cold snap as of two days ago, and last night I ran Prime95 again on small FFTs with my room much colder, and maxed out at 70 degrees.
> 
> Ram is also running tight, at 5-5-5-15 and performance level (TRD) 7, all set to auto in bios and achieving these nice timings by itself.
> 
> This board is pretty damn nice, I've barely had to change anything, literally just raise the FSB and undervolt the CPU, and it's rock solid stable at 4ghz, though getting slightly hotter than I'd like in the Prime95 tests.
> 
> With that said, I haven't run Prime95 overnight or anything, but I have run it for half an hour in the background while facebooking and watching youtube videos... CPU at 100% load the whole time, with no problems whatsoever.
> 
> I've also put in considerable gaming hours in Crysis 3 with most of the settings at very high, and also zero stability issues.
> 
> Judging by what I've seen posted up by others about this processor... I'm thinking I may have lucked out on this one being stable with lower voltages or something? It seems anomalous that I'm getting away with 4ghz at barely over 1.2 volts.
> 
> I plan to get a stable 4.5ghz overclock and hopefully even crack some higher numbers... but I've decided this Hyper 212 Evo cooler is somewhat piddly for my lofty goals. As such I have ordered this CPU cooler from manufacturer ALSEYE, because it looks like a BEAST, and the German Tom's Hardware site produced a favourable review of Alseye's low profile version of this cooler.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/ALSEYE-CPU-Cooler-Wind-Cube-280W-1500RPM-120mm-Fan-Aluminum-Heatsink/32263767327.html
> 
> I look forward to getting this mammoth cooler on my Xeon and putting up some big numbers... will keep you guys posted!


I've been running the same setup with lower performing 16gb ram.

Only settings I changed from default are:

CPU Voltage - 1.21875
CPU PLL Voltage - 1.54
FSB Term Voltage - 1.20
NB Voltage - 1.14

Very solid & stable after long runs of memtest, P95, and IBT. I had the same cooler you're using now, and wasn't satisfied with temps, so purchased the Noctua NH-C14. Using both fans that came with it at max speed (very quiet) it runs 10C or more cooler than the 212 EVO. One advantage I have is using the TermalTake Armor case with 25cm side fan blowing straight on the Noctua, and good airflow on most motherboard components.

I tested 4 x 2GB GSkill performance ram for a while, got the X5470 up to 5.2GHz or maybe a bit higher very stable, but of course the temps were higher (70-75C under load) than I run it now.

Only complaint I have about the P5Q-E is when I run the x8 PCI-E raid card in second x16 slot, it drops the video card down to x8. Not a bit deal to me, as I don't push the limit on the games I run.


----------



## Shaunuss

Hey Clint, cheers for your reply. Wow good to know about the 5.2GHz stable, that's very impressive!

I'm not too worried about running multiple GPUs, I'll stick to running progressively more powerful single GPUs with this machine... as I don't want to upgrade my PSU.

A decently cooled case definitely sounds like a big help, and so to aid with that, I'm adding four 120mm case fans to mine and a PWM controller at the same time as the ALSEYE cooler. Also getting a tube of Arctic Cooling MX-4 compound just to be sure I'm getting the best results I can.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1fst70*
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> I just did this mod to update my main system. I decided I didn't want to risk damaging my precious motherboard by modding the socket. I took a fine round needle file (Harbor Freight purchase!) and carefully made new notches in the 771 CPU to align with tabs in the 775 socket. I used a 775 CPU held up to the new 771 CPU to figure out where the notches go, then carefully filed the CPU with the oval shaped file until it fit nicely in the socket. I installed my mod sticker, installed CPU and fan, and system booted up right away. I added the Xeon microcode to my F6 BIOS to get speedstep, virtualization, and SSE4.1 support working. The Xeon L5410 I chose was 10 bucks, and is a low power (50 watt Harpertown). I'm running it at a modest 2.8GHz (400FSB x 7) with only 1.125 volts. System has been ran through Prime95 for 16hours with no crashes and 55 degree temps using a cheap aluminum heatsink/fan (screw on style from a Dell Inspiron 530). What a difference from my old E8600 dual core! Anyways, for anyone doing this mod....don't be afraid to carefully mod the CPU itself and save your motherboard from possible damage if a mishap occurs while modding the socket! Cheers!!!
> 
> Sorry my pics aren't a bit better....that's all my 1998 Olympus digital camera can do!


this is the way i'd prefer to do it. if did do this i want to make sure i get the notches in the right place.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaunuss*
> 
> I plan to get a stable 4.5ghz overclock and hopefully even crack some higher numbers... but I've decided this Hyper 212 Evo cooler is somewhat piddly for my lofty goals. As such I have ordered this CPU cooler from manufacturer ALSEYE, because it looks like a BEAST, and the German Tom's Hardware site produced a favourable review of Alseye's low profile version of this cooler.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/ALSEYE-CPU-Cooler-Wind-Cube-280W-1500RPM-120mm-Fan-Aluminum-Heatsink/32263767327.html
> 
> I look forward to getting this mammoth cooler on my Xeon and putting up some big numbers... will keep you guys posted!


Looks like main body of this heat sink is pretty low, are you sure it will fit between NB and VRM radiators on the motherboard?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClintE*
> 
> I tested 4 x 2GB GSkill performance ram for a while, got the X5470 up to 5.2GHz or maybe a bit higher very stable, but of course the temps were higher (70-75C under load) than I run it now.










or it didn't happen


----------



## Shaunuss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Looks like main body of this heat sink is pretty low, are you sure it will fit between NB and VRM radiators on the motherboard?


That's a fair question... but yeah, it should do. According to the specs it is 160mm high, which is 1mm higher than the Hyper 212 Evo I have now, with the same size fans... and that just clears those radiators, so it should be sweet.


----------



## Blacklac

Man, you guys are making me regret buying this Q9650. :*(

I was hoping to push 4.4-4.5Ghz, but my chip has a VID of 1.28! Takes ~1.43v just to get 4.2Ghz, even on a UD3 board.


----------



## bfe_vern

@clintE - that is a mammoth of a cooler - and I thought my NH-D14 was huge!!!!


----------



## SentiBM

Hi guys. When I read about this mod I was really thrilled about the idea of upgrading my pc cheaply. I bought used Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R motherboard, modded the socket, bought cpu adapter and finally bought the Xeon E5440. I downloaded the bios from http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/ and did the update.

At first I tried it with stock Intel cooler just to see if it boots correctly and it did. Cpu-z showed the CPU correctly. But when I run Core Temp I discovered something really weird. Not only individual cores' temps differ pretty much but Core #2 is way hotter than other ones and way too hot for idle. At this point I didn't bother with running any stress test cause I was worried that cpu might be faulty and I would damage it permanently. Today I tried it with Xigmatek HDT-S1283 and all the cores are a little bit colder (1C-4C) at idle but still there is a huge temp difference between Core #2 and others. The thermal paste I used is Arctic MX-2. Coolers were mounted with push pins and everything seems to fit pretty tight.

So is it a faulty CPU, should I get my money back or get it replaced?

Screen with Intel stock cooler


----------



## maximdymok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SentiBM*
> 
> Hi guys. When I read about this mod I was really thrilled about the idea of upgrading my pc cheaply. I bought used Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R motherboard, modded the socket, bought cpu adapter and finally bought the Xeon E5440. I downloaded the bios from http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/ and did the update.
> 
> At first I tried it with stock Intel cooler just to see if it boots correctly and it did. Cpu-z showed the CPU correctly. But when I run Core Temp I discovered something really weird. Not only individual cores' temps differ pretty much but Core #2 is way hotter than other ones and way too hot for idle. At this point I didn't bother with running any stress test cause I was worried that cpu might be faulty and I would damage it permanently. Today I tried it with Xigmatek HDT-S1283 and all the cores are a little bit colder (1C-4C) at idle but still there is a huge temp difference between Core #2 and others. The thermal paste I used is Arctic MX-2. Coolers were mounted with push pins and everything seems to fit pretty tight.
> 
> So is it a faulty CPU, should I get my money back or get it replaced?
> 
> Screen with Intel stock cooler


That's fairly normal, I have a 9 degree difference between cores sometimes. Stock cooler probably amplifies that even more.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SentiBM*
> 
> Hi guys. When I read about this mod I was really thrilled about the idea of upgrading my pc cheaply. I bought used Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R motherboard, modded the socket, bought cpu adapter and finally bought the Xeon E5440.


1st - your Tj max setting is incorrect, it should be 85 following intel specs. This means all of your readings are 15C higher than they supposed to be.
As for core temperatures difference about 10C is pretty normal and it usually affects the first core.
I am not ruling out a possibility that IHS surface is uneven and needs lapping, or that TIM between die and IHS didn't get spread correctly at factory. Since that TIM is like a soldered metal replacing it may prove fatal. The very first thing you should check would be if your MX4 left an even spread.


----------



## fractio

Can someone pls help me...im trying to update cpu microcodes for my mobo (asus P5B Deluxe/wifi) so my cpu( xeon e5405) can work with full potential.
But every time i insert a microcode (im using mmtool) a few microcodes in line change ( microcode, platform type,cpuid, update revision) it all goes to 0000.


And when i apply bios my system won't boot..Don't know what to do..I don't want to overclock cpu i just want it to work with full potential.
And sry if my english is bad


----------



## Zedramus

Hey guys, I have an interesting problem that I hope someone here can help me with.

I recently did this mod to two old machines that I have, sticking in two Xeon X5460s in a Gigabyte P35-DS3L and a Gigabyte 965P-DS3. They both worked great, even managed a minor OC of 3.8Ghz on the P35 with 4x1Gb sticks of DDR2-800 with no difficulty.

I decided to try upgrading the RAM in the P965 machine to 8Gb, so I bought 4x2Gb sticks of *Kingston ValueRAM* model *KVR800D2N6/2G*. Problem is, when I stuck all four modules in and powered on the machine, the BIOS reported only 4Gb in the memory check, half of the 8Gb that I expected! Windows 7 x64 reported that there was 8Gb of RAM but only 4Gb usable, however CPU-Z correctly detected each module as a 2Gb module!

Using only one stick produces similar results, 1Gb in the BIOS/POST, 2Gb detected in Windows but only 1Gb usable. Every single stick does this. Every slot does this. The P35 board produces the exact same results.

I've searched high and low for a solution, and among other things I've tried:

Verifying that Maximum Memory in Windows 7 boot options is unchecked (Was unchecked already)
Disabling Memory Remapping in BIOS (No such option exists on my boards unfortunately)
Resetting my BIOS and removing the CMOS battery (Didn't help)
Dusting out my RAM slots (I'm pretty sure I inhaled half a decade's worth of dead skin cells doing this)
Increasing MCH and DDR voltage (Got a bit nervous at 2.2V DDR, stopped here)
Manually setting the timings to 6-6-6-18 (Again no luck here)
I'm at the end of my rope here, so I'm thinking that this is either because a) my RAM simply isn't compatible with either of the boards, b) the memory is counterfeit, or c) this RAM just doesn't like the X5460. The shop I bought it from had them new in box, and I personally saw the owner open each package and test the memory, although they were plugged into an old AMD machine of some sort.

If anything I suppose this will be a cautionary tale if c) ends up being the case, in the event that someone was thinking of upgrading with this specific RAM. Anybody have any ideas on what I should try next?


----------



## SentiBM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximdymok*
> 
> That's fairly normal, I have a 9 degree difference between cores sometimes. Stock cooler probably amplifies that even more.


I would consider 9 degrees high but as you can see it's close to 20 in my case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> 1st - your Tj max setting is incorrect, it should be 85 following intel specs. This means all of your readings are 15C higher than they supposed to be.
> As for core temperatures difference about 10C is pretty normal and it usually affects the first core.
> I am not ruling out a possibility that IHS surface is uneven and needs lapping, or that TIM between die and IHS didn't get spread correctly at factory. Since that TIM is like a soldered metal replacing it may prove fatal. The very first thing you should check would be if your MX4 left an even spread.


I will remove the cooler and check how the paste spread but I doubt it's the cause because I got similar weird results with 2 different coolers and 2 different paste application methods (stock intel has round copper core and Xigmatek HDT-S1283 as the name states is HDT type cooler).

As for the Tj max if it was set at 85C then at least the Core #3 would be unrealistically low. Please look at the screen below. It's with Xigmatek HDT-S1283 on. Max temps are after 15 minutes of Prime95 blend test. Idle temp for Core #3 is ~25C. If I changed Tj max to 85 its temp would be only 10C. I'm pretty sure my room temp is a lot higher than that







Maybe CPU sensors are faulty? It looks like if I would average temp from Core #2 and Core#3 then everything would look pretty normal lol.


----------



## besttt

xeon 5470 at 4.4 ghz stable prime test=Intel Core i5-2500K
cpu mark score 6566


]





xeon 5470 at 4.4 ghz stable prime test


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fractio*
> 
> Can someone pls help me...im trying to update cpu microcodes for my mobo (asus P5B Deluxe/wifi) so my cpu( xeon e5405) can work with full potential.
> But every time i insert a microcode (im using mmtool) a few microcodes in line change ( microcode, platform type,cpuid, update revision) it all goes to 0000.
> 
> 
> And when i apply bios my system won't boot..Don't know what to do..I don't want to overclock cpu i just want it to work with full potential.
> And sry if my english is bad


if your bios is P5B-ASUS-Deluxe-1238.ROM try this I moded for you

moded.zip 737k .zip file


----------



## Shaunuss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac*
> 
> Man, you guys are making me regret buying this Q9650. :*(
> 
> I was hoping to push 4.4-4.5Ghz, but my chip has a VID of 1.28! Takes ~1.43v just to get 4.2Ghz, even on a UD3 board.


Here's the seller I got my CPU from:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-For-Intel-Xeon-X5470-CPU-processor-3-3GHz-LGA771-12MB-L2-Cache-Quad-Core-server/32233278419.html


----------



## dacomputernerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> xeon 5470 at 4.4 ghz stable prime test


4.4ghz is impressive!

Aren't you worried about degradation with an FSB Termination voltage of 1.36v?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fractio*
> 
> Can someone pls help me...im trying to update cpu microcodes for my mobo (asus P5B Deluxe/wifi) so my cpu( xeon e5405) can work with full potential.
> But every time i insert a microcode (im using mmtool) a few microcodes in line change ( microcode, platform type,cpuid, update revision) it all goes to 0000.
> 
> 
> And when i apply bios my system won't boot..Don't know what to do..I don't want to overclock cpu i just want it to work with full potential.
> And sry if my english is bad


if the first don't work try the second

second-P5B-ASUS-Deluxe-1238.zip 728k .zip file


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dacomputernerd*
> 
> 4.4ghz is impressive!
> 
> Aren't you worried about degradation with an FSB Termination voltage of 1.36v?


no max 1.45 for vcore and 1.360 termination its ok if temperatures are good


----------



## fractio

... Same problem with both of them...cant boot windows...its black screen with white blinking line in left corner..


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fractio*
> 
> ... Same problem with both of them...cant boot windows...its black screen with white blinking line in left corner..


and the last try

P5B-ASUS-DELUXE-1238_SLIC.zip 728k .zip file


----------



## maximdymok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fractio*
> 
> ... Same problem with both of them...cant boot windows...its black screen with white blinking line in left corner..


If it still doesn't work, try the one for P5B Deluxe from here: http://ideafix.name/?p=1492
Use the ROM from the 771 folder.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximdymok*
> 
> If it still doesn't work, try the one for P5B Deluxe from here: http://ideafix.name/?p=1492
> Use the ROM from the 771 folder.


I just posted the same my friend and does not work


----------



## fractio

its not working my friend...


----------



## maximdymok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fractio*
> 
> its not working my friend...


Make sure your hard drive configuration is the same? Like IDE or RAID settings. That's the only other thing I can think of.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximdymok*
> 
> Make sure your hard drive configuration is the same? Like IDE or RAID settings. That's the only other thing I can think of.


but with unmodded bios boots corect


----------



## fractio

yeah with regural bios it boot corectly..but nvm..
ty and sry for bothering..


----------



## ProKoN

trying to get a x5260 to post with x48. no luck at all so far. might just be another case of x48 xeon blues. was wondering if anyone could help.

foxconn x48 black ops

modified bios as per the guide, went smooth. verified the microcodes were updated. flash bios. xeon does not post









i fully understand x38 and x48 are the least compatible with xeons, just wondering if anyone can help.

i have modified both the P06 and P07 bios to no avail.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> trying to get a x5260 to post with x48. no luck at all so far. might just be another case of x48 xeon blues. was wondering if anyone could help.
> 
> foxconn x48 black ops
> 
> modified bios as per the guide, went smooth. verified the microcodes were updated. flash bios. xeon does not post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i fully understand x38 and x48 are the least compatible with xeons, just wondering if anyone can help.
> 
> i have modified both the P06 and P07 bios to no avail.


Incompatibility on hardware level, no amount of BIOS modding can help with that. Only option is to switch to Xoens from 3xxx family that were confirmed working on X and Q chipsets.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fractio*
> 
> ... Same problem with both of them...cant boot windows...its black screen with white blinking line in left corner..


last change I create a mod bios with only 3 microcodes for xeon all others deleted try it

second-moded-final.zip 664k .zip file


----------



## martik777

*Temperatures are likely overstated with coretemp for the Xeon* - Use IADA64 (go to sensors) http://www.aida64.com/downloads

You can config it to show temps in the notification area like coretemp. It's a great tool, also has some stability tests.


----------



## fractio

Sry man, still same problem...


----------



## -Ryu

Hey guys,
I have a few question about this and I'll really appreciate it if you can answer.
Sorry if those were already answered but searching for an answer inside 600+ pages is hard.








1. I've already got a E5420 with no adapter installed from a friend and saw a E5440 and E5430 already with an adapter for cheap, is there a big difference between them and the E5420?
The same guy also selling an already modded Gigabyte G31 motherboard.
2. How can I tell which Intel Q series processor is equivalent to the Xeon?
3. Is there any problem with games or other stuff if I use a Xeon processor and a modded motherboard?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Ryu*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I have a few question about this and I'll really appreciate it if you can answer.
> Sorry if those were already answered but searching for an answer inside 600+ pages is hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I've already got a E5420 with no adapter installed from a friend and saw a E5440 and E5430 already with an adapter for cheap, is there a big difference between them and the E5420?
> The same guy also selling an already modded Gigabyte G31 motherboard.
> 2. How can I tell which Intel Q series processor is equivalent to the Xeon?
> 3. Is there any problem with games or other stuff if I use a Xeon processor and a modded motherboard?


1. Performance scales nearly linear with frequency. So E5440 is 13% faster than E5420.
I would stay away from motherboards designed for office computers like that GBT G31. Buy something on P35 or P45 so you will have some room for OC.
2. Compare the parameters: cpu frequency, FSB, cache size. For example E5440 is like Q9550.
3. Generally no, only issue is that advanced C-State (C2/C3/C4) isn't working properly with Xeons. There are exceptions like some mobos have problems with temperature reading, or can't load OS.


----------



## -Ryu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> 1. Performance scales nearly linear with frequency. So E5440 is 13% faster than E5420.
> I would stay away from motherboards designed for office computers like that GBT G31. Buy something on P35 or P45 so you will have some room for OC.
> 2. Compare the parameters: cpu frequency, FSB, cache size. For example E5440 is like Q9550.
> 3. Generally no, only issue is that advanced C-State (C2/C3/C4) isn't working properly with Xeons. There are exceptions like some mobos have problems with temperature reading, or can't load OS.


Thanks, will there be any problem with G31 or a G41 except for no OC capabilities?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Ryu*
> 
> Thanks, will there be any problem with G31 or a G41 except for no OC capabilities?


Some Foxconns and A$$rocks on G31 / G41 couldn't load the OS when Xeon was installed. There were so many models that I can't remember them all, you should make a search in this thread for specific motherboard's model you want to buy and see what were people writing.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Ryu*
> 
> Thanks, will there be any problem with G31 or a G41 except for no OC capabilities?


they should still oc just not well. Looking at like 10-15% gains max. But other than that they should be ok.


----------



## -Ryu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Some Foxconns and A$$rocks on G31 / G41 couldn't load the OS when Xeon was installed. There were so many models that I can't remember them all, you should make a search in this thread for specific motherboard's model you want to buy and see what were people writing.


I'll be sure to do it, thank you!


----------



## -Ryu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> they should still oc just not well. Looking at like 10-15% gains max. But other than that they should be ok.


Thanks, I'm an OC newbie so I'm not planning on doing one soon but maybe I'll get a P35 or P45 if the price will be low enough.


----------



## Wojton

Sitrep: I've managed to fry the mosfets on my P5Q Pro









I installed GTA V yesterday and - in order to have the best performance possible with my GTX770, changed the OC profile in BIOS to 4.16GHz (E5450, 460x9, I rarely use this setting due to notably higher Vcore compared to 4.0GHz setting). The game was running surprisingly well, everything was fine and dandy... until, about 4 hours later, all of the sudden, my screen went black, seconds later, I got BSOD (it said something about "kernel failure") and then, my PC turned off alltogether. Because I was unable to turn it back on (the LED on my Tagan PSU turned red, meaning that there is a short-circuit somewhere) and because it was nearly 3AM, I gave up on it and went to sleep.

Today, when I tried to turn on my PC again, instead of red light on PSU, I was greeted with burned plastic smell. At first, I was certain that it was coming from my PSU, but after some testing, it turns out that PSU is fine, unlike the motherboard's power section:


Here is the thing, I'm pretty sure that either VTT or PLL voltage caused this, both were increased from default (I believe VTT was set to 1.33V, PLL to 1.6V, I'm not sure which one one relates to CPU power section, but both of them were at stock values with 4.0 GHz (445x9) OC profile and I've played demanding games with this setting for many hours with no issues. Lesson learned: don't play with VTT/PLL voltage, it's not worth the couple of additional MHz.

I've already bought the new motherboard: Gigabyte P35-DS4 rev2.0 (it was relatively cheap, 27 bucks). I hope that I'll be able to hit stable 4,0GHz with my E5450 (assuming that it hasn't died with the old motherboard, I have no way to tell right now) and won't fry another motherboard after some time.

Can anyone share their overclocking experience with Xeon's & P35-DS4? I would like to know what can I expect before I (hopefully) get to overclocking


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Sitrep: I've managed to fry the mosfets on my P5Q Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I installed GTA V yesterday and - in order to have the best performance possible with my GTX770, changed the OC profile in BIOS to 4.16GHz (E5450, 460x9, I rarely use this setting due to notably higher Vcore compared to 4.0GHz setting). The game was running surprisingly well, everything was fine and dandy... until, about 4 hours later, all of the sudden, my screen went black, seconds later, I got BSOD (it said something about "kernel failure") and then, my PC turned off alltogether. Because I was unable to turn it back on (the LED on my Tagan PSU turned red, meaning that there is a short-circuit somewhere) and because it was nearly 3AM, I gave up on it and went to sleep.
> 
> Today, when I tried to turn on my PC again, instead of red light on PSU, I was greeted with burned plastic smell. At first, I was certain that it was coming from my PSU, but after some testing, it turns out that PSU is fine, unlike the motherboard's power section:
> 
> 
> Here is the thing, I'm pretty sure that either VTT or PLL voltage caused this, both were increased from default (I believe VTT was set to 1.33V, PLL to 1.6V, I'm not sure which one one relates to CPU power section, but both of them were at stock values with 4.0 GHz (445x9) OC profile and I've played demanding games with this setting for many hours with no issues. Lesson learned: don't play with VTT/PLL voltage, it's not worth the couple of additional MHz.
> 
> I've already bought the new motherboard: Gigabyte P35-DS4 rev2.0 (it was relatively cheap, 27 bucks). I hope that I'll be able to hit stable 4,0GHz with my E5450 (assuming that it hasn't died with the old motherboard, I have no way to tell right now) and won't fry another motherboard after some time.
> 
> Can anyone share their overclocking experience with Xeon's & P35-DS4? I would like to know what can I expect before I (hopefully) get to overclocking


I had that mobo of gigabyte 3 months ago its perfect stable and you get 4.150ghz very easy but you have to set high nb and sb voltahe 1.330 I think with this mobo


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Sitrep: I've managed to fry the mosfets on my P5Q Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I installed GTA V yesterday and - in order to have the best performance possible with my GTX770, changed the OC profile in BIOS to 4.16GHz (E5450, 460x9, I rarely use this setting due to notably higher Vcore compared to 4.0GHz setting). The game was running surprisingly well, everything was fine and dandy... until, about 4 hours later, all of the sudden, my screen went black, seconds later, I got BSOD (it said something about "kernel failure") and then, my PC turned off alltogether. Because I was unable to turn it back on (the LED on my Tagan PSU turned red, meaning that there is a short-circuit somewhere) and because it was nearly 3AM, I gave up on it and went to sleep.
> 
> Today, when I tried to turn on my PC again, instead of red light on PSU, I was greeted with burned plastic smell. At first, I was certain that it was coming from my PSU, but after some testing, it turns out that PSU is fine, unlike the motherboard's power section:
> 
> 
> Here is the thing, I'm pretty sure that either VTT or PLL voltage caused this, both were increased from default (I believe VTT was set to 1.33V, PLL to 1.6V, I'm not sure which one one relates to CPU power section, but both of them were at stock values with 4.0 GHz (445x9) OC profile and I've played demanding games with this setting for many hours with no issues. Lesson learned: don't play with VTT/PLL voltage, it's not worth the couple of additional MHz.
> 
> I've already bought the new motherboard: Gigabyte P35-DS4 rev2.0 (it was relatively cheap, 27 bucks). I hope that I'll be able to hit stable 4,0GHz with my E5450 (assuming that it hasn't died with the old motherboard, I have no way to tell right now) and won't fry another motherboard after some time.
> 
> Can anyone share their overclocking experience with Xeon's & P35-DS4? I would like to know what can I expect before I (hopefully) get to overclocking


Sorry to hear about your mobo... RIP P5Q Pro , I wouldn't blame PLL or VTT alone, probably increased power drain over longer period of time killed it. On P35 it will be harder to overclock a quad core cpu than on previous one. P35 is more suited for dual core, but I think 4GHz is possible.

BTW
I've finally figured out that instability on my P5Q3 DLX at high frequencies weren't caused by 4GB HCH9 high density memory module, but rather by motherboard itself. Yesterday when I've tested X5270 I could run with RAM at 2200MHz+ @11-11-11-30 1,8V. Whats more I went up to 621FSB when I lowered RAM to 1:1. That is totally different from 1800MHz that I can do with a quad. Above that value it simply becomes unstable and nothing I can do to stabilize it (even lowering RAM frequency doesn't affect it). 50x FSB quad core just seams like the maximum for this mobo and 48x to be the upper limit for stability.


----------



## martik777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Ryu*
> 
> Thanks, will there be any problem with G31 or a G41 except for no OC capabilities?


I've had no issues with the G31/G33 chips sets on a P5K-VM or Lenovo box.

The E5430 is the best ebay buy, only $12, the 5440 and 5450 are almost 3x the price for no noticeable gain.

Check out http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/ for a lot of tips and motherboard/chipset compatibility


----------



## -Ryu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martik777*
> 
> I've had no issues with the G31/G33 chips sets on a P5K-VM or Lenovo box.
> 
> The E5430 is the best ebay buy, only $12, the 5440 and 5450 are almost 3x the price for no noticeable gain.
> 
> Check out http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/ for a lot of tips and motherboard/chipset compatibility


I already got a E5420 a friend gave me ages ago and probably gonna pick up a Gigabyte P35 mobo to go with it because it's a only few dollars more then a G31, the E5430 is only 12$ on eBay but I'm not from the US so I have to pay another 25$ for shipping
I can buy one locally but for something like 30$, is the difference between a E5420 to E5430 worth it?


----------



## martik777

$25 shipping???? Where are you?

Anyways, definitely not worth it for the very MINOR difference between a 5420 and 5430.


----------



## Quantumdot

Hi all,

I would like to share my first experience with this mod and get some advice on how to proceed next









I got an old computer with GA-965P-DS3 board from my father. It has an E6300 CPU in it. I decided to do some experimenting so I bought an X5492 and mod sticker. This PC was fully working on arrival. I have no real mod experience yet and certainly not with this socket.

Step 1: Applied mod sticker. No problems there.
Step 2: Removed old CPU. First thing I noticed was that the pins looked a bit "odd", like the top of the pins had been bent slightly into one direction. But I knew the PC was working so I assumed this is normal.
Step 3: Removed tabs: I bent a few pins but managed to straighten them out.
Step 4: I first wanted to try with the old CPU so I put it back in. I replaced the cooler but I didn't have any cooling paste. I figured it was just to see if the system could boot so it should be fine.
The board, removed from the computer wouldn't boot even after shorting the power pins.
So I put it back in the case (power button wires were too short) and reconnected everything.
I could boot but the computer turned itself off after a few seconds. I never managed to get into the bios but when I did nothing, it tried to find a working disk, so the CPU was really working. In the meantime the speaker was screaming like a child.

Step 5: re-removed old CPU and put Xeon in. This is probably where I botched horribly.
It didn't really fit in 100% but I could close the socket.
Board + fans start but screen remains black. No audio signal.
CPU turns hot though (about 60 °C).
00
Step 6: reset BIOS. System died permanently. When I turn the power supply on, the keyboard leds light up briefly but the system doesn't start. No fans, no lights, no audio, no screen.

Step 7: removed Xeon: more pins bent. I realize my mistake in step 5 and try to straighten them out. Several runs with old CPU give me nothing. Also the old CPU didn't fall perfectly into place anymore. I probably ruined the socket.

Now the important question I have: is it still worth it to get a new motherboard? The Xeon costs about 70€, shipping included but I can't verify if I fried it or not. I presume the motherboard is beyond repair now, or should I still try to straighten more pins? (can you really destroy the board if some pins are shortened?)
EDIT: I managed to actually break off a pin. So that's that. Either new LGA775 mobo or just sell the CPU. I can get a

Sorry for the high n00b level, but I have to start somewhere.
PS: I read the whole shebang at the beginning of this thread.
PPS: some pictures:


----------



## Wojton

Actually, you went wrong when you bought X5492, 1600 FSB Xeons are known to cause problems and often not work at all with lga775 boards (and definitely not on a P965 board). So even if you haven't made a mistake in modding the motherboard, I doubt the Xeon you've bought would have worked properly with your motherboard.

Take a close look at CPU socket pins and make sure that they are all oriented in the same direction and none of them is missing/touching other pins. If your motherboard still doesn't boot with your E6300 after carefully fixing the socket pins, you've either killed it or need to replace the BIOS memory block.

On the good note note, you've paid much more for your Xeon than E5450/X5460 cost, best thing you can do is selling your X5492 (its probably fine unless you physically damaged it by forcing it into socket or not aligned properly with socket pins) and then, buying either E5450 or X5460 and spending the rest of the money on the motherboard (you might want to pay couple euros extra to buy a decent P35/P45 board). Of course, I assume that your current P965 board is dead.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantumdot*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like you have killed that mobo. Even on that low quality pic I can see bent pins near where right tab was and probably there are more across the socket. Pins need to be in nearly absolute ideal order if you want it to function. When you take out the mobo and look at the socket from many angles you will probably see that some pins are reflecting light differently - that means they are not aligned properly. I doubt you can straighten them, it is just too precise work and you managed to bent bunch of pins when just cutting out plastic tabs. Do as Wojton suggested - sell that Xeon, buy a cheaper one and a decent mobo.


----------



## Quantumdot

I can get a ASUS P5G41T-M LX2/BG for 50€. This board is known to support the X5492 (from this forum).
Of course I can still botch the new one. Any tips there? I used a small box cutter, but I also have a real scalpel somewhere.


----------



## martik777

It's much easier to file new notches in the CPU than cutting into the motherboard. All you need is a small round file, mark the position by lining up with the old CPU, TAKE YOUR TIME, don't file into the contacts.

The E5430 is the best buy at $12 right now, I doubt one would even notice the performance difference.


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantumdot*
> 
> I can get a ASUS P5G41T-M LX2/BG for 50€. This board is known to support the X5492 (from this forum).
> Of course I can still botch the new one. Any tips there? I used a small box cutter, but I also have a real scalpel somewhere.


You can get a cheap x-acto type knife set at Harbor Freight. Or if you already have the handle then you can buy a replacement blade. I prefer the rounded or chisel tip.


----------



## Quantumdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martik777*
> 
> It's much easier to file new notches in the CPU than cutting into the motherboard. All you need is a small round file, mark the position by lining up with the old CPU, TAKE YOUR TIME, don't file into the contacts.


Hmm, I like that suggestion!
Quote:


> The E5430 is the best buy at $12 right now, I doubt one would even notice the performance difference.


Well, I bought this Aus P5Q SE Plus board for just 25€. This board supports the X5492 according to this site and gets rather good reviews. I figured it won't get any cheaper than this, *and* I get to test the X5492 to see if it's damaged or not. If it isn't, I can still decide later if I want to sell it or not.
If I succeed, I can post some test results. Might be interesting.

Diederik.


----------



## Bergdoktor

hi, i'm a bit late to the party 
for the past 6 years (might have been longer!?) I've been running a C2Duo E8400 @ 4.05ghz (9x450Mhz) on my Asus P5E (X38 Chipset crossflashed w/ latest Rampage Formula Bios 1.001).
When I read about the 771/775 mod I immediately decided I wanted to give a go myself. I actually do have access to some obsolete xeon cpus from work but none of them is supposed to work with my chipset. Since I didn't want to replace my MoBo and because Xeon support is extremely limited on X38/X48 chipsets I decided to get a Xeon x3363 (~Q9550 equivalent but with 80W TDP) with E0 stepping from ebay for ~50€. Both CPU and the adapter sticker should arrive via mail over the next few days so I'm looking forward to try it out on the upcoming weekend.
One question that arised during my (limited) research: Will I have to to update the microcode in my bios to support the CPU? CPUID for the x3363 E0 is 1067A, Asus Support page for the Rampage Formula Bios 1.001 tells me all of the equivalent Core2Quads Q9X50 are supported. So I should be fine microcode-wise?

Overall there appears to be very limited experience (and even less success stories) with xeons on x38 boards, so I'll keep you updated about my progress


----------



## martik777

1067A should be in your stock BIOS for socket 775, not 771. You can get the microcode here: http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/

I found it made no difference, just got rid of the post msg. Use IADA64 for your temps, everything else seems to report them too high.


----------



## Wojton

Flashing the microcodes is rarely _necessary_, most of the motherboards work just fine with just the socket mod, but updating microcodes is _recommended_, so that the motherboard supports additional CPU features, such as SSE4.1 and Virtualization technology. Your motherboard should be no exception, boot up and work just fine with x3363, but updating microcodes is pretty straightforward procedure with AMI Bios (and not much more difficult with Award), so you shouldn't have problems with that should you need it.

As for Xeons on X38 boards, they are known to work with X3xxx Xeons and there are a couple of people that reported them working in this thread.

Good luck


----------



## Bergdoktor

thanks for the fast responses. just went ahead and tried it myself - the process of inserting the microcodes is really easy (at least for ami-bios)









can you guys please do a quick check whether this looks looks like its supposed to? thanks!


----------



## Wojton

Where did you get these microcodes from? After adding microcodes from the 2nd post of this thread, you should have microcodes ID of 0046760F, 0406760F and 04467A0B on the list, I can see only the last one of them on the list.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bergdoktor*
> 
> thanks for the fast responses. just went ahead and tried it myself - the process of inserting the microcodes is really easy (at least for ami-bios)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you guys please do a quick check whether this looks looks like its supposed to? thanks!


You did it wrong, now you have two the same microcodes in that BIOS (id 067A platform 11): one is old and one is new. You don't need to update platform 11 at all since it is LGA775 core 2 microcode and it won't be used with Xeon. Just patch the one for platform 44 if you have E0 rev. cpu and don't plan on playing with different Xeons.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Where did you get these microcodes from? After adding microcodes from the 2nd post of this thread, you should have microcodes ID of 0046760F, 0406760F and 04467A0B on the list, I can see only the last one of them on the list.


He messed up a little, but he really doesn't need id 676 because he ordered E0 rev. 67A for platform 44 is enough if he doesn't plan to play with other Xeons.


----------



## Bergdoktor

thank you for pointing this out.
I followed the guide and got the microcodes from delidded. in the instructions (+ the example!) the author specifically states which microcode .bins to set aside...
guess I partially did the right thing (or: "messed up a little" as gagarin77 put it) when pre-selecting the bins appropriate for my x3363 Xeon but didn't bother to check for the platforms (or rather: that the lga775 codes for the same CPUIDs were already there)


----------



## NK1992

Hello, im from Germany and need some Help to modding my ASUS P5E3 WS PRO with a X5460.
I tried to Update the Microcode but they from the Tutorial don't work.

I Hope you can Help me!


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NK1992*
> 
> Hello, im from Germany and need some Help to modding my ASUS P5E3 WS PRO with a X5460.
> I tried to Update the Microcode but they from the Tutorial don't work.
> 
> I Hope you can Help me!


This mobo has X38 chipset and it will not work with that Xeon. X and Q series chipsets work only with Xeons designed for single cpu platforms (Xeon 3xxx series).


----------



## NK1992

This is sad, my Gigabyte G31 works with it


----------



## chris89

Has anyone ever tested Intel Q965 for 1066 Xeon's or any Quad-Core?

I just updated my HP DC7700 from 1.08 to 1.16 which specifically said it gave support for...

ENHANCEMENTS:
- Updates the Intel Processor microcode for processors having CPU IDs 6F6, 6F2,
6FD, 10676, and 1067A.

Do these translate into Quad's? Some say the Q965 can support Q6600 .. at 1066.

I'd prefer a xeon over their good overall performance for instance E5310 if not for X3210...?

Can we add the Quad 1066 support to system that's said to run Dual's at 1066? I just don't know the answer on this chipset.

Thanks


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Has anyone ever tested Intel Q965 for 1066 Xeon's or any Quad-Core?
> 
> I just updated my HP DC7700 from 1.08 to 1.16 which specifically said it gave support for...
> 
> ENHANCEMENTS:
> - Updates the Intel Processor microcode for processors having CPU IDs 6F6, 6F2,
> 6FD, 10676, and 1067A.
> 
> Do these translate into Quad's? Some say the Q965 can support Q6600 .. at 1066.
> 
> I'd prefer a xeon over their good overall performance for instance E5310 if not for X3210...?
> 
> Can we add the Quad 1066 support to system that's said to run Dual's at 1066? I just don't know the answer on this chipset.
> 
> Thanks


That means they added microcodes and that's it. Having a microcode doesn't necessarily translate to "1333FSB core 2 quad support"... it may be that only core 2 duo will work, in other words it depends on the mobo. I did few mods on Asus P5B Deluxe (P965) with E54xx and it worked OK. You won't know unless you try. Delidded has a confirmation of E5440 on P5B-VM DO (Q965), but I would be cautious as it is Q series chipset.


----------



## NK1992

Why p965 support x5460 and x38 not? Thats frustraiding


----------



## Xevi

I work with the x38 Begins x5470










My P45 and works well with 16gb (4x4Gb) to 1.3vdimm


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> That means they added microcodes and that's it. Having a microcode doesn't necessarily translate to "1333FSB core 2 quad support"... it may be that only core 2 duo will work, in other words it depends on the mobo. I did few mods on Asus P5B Deluxe (P965) with E54xx and it worked OK. You won't know unless you try. Delidded has a confirmation of E5440 on P5B-VM DO (Q965), but I would be cautious as it is Q series chipset.


Thanks yeah 1333 processors aren't working. Possibly E5310 or L5310 just 50w Quad.

The DC7700 does quite well on an e6300 and 4gb ram, radeon hd 6350.

anyone try E5310 or L5310?

I'm at 70C max core temp e6300. The L5310 1.6ghz quad should be like 50C max per core?

Thanks


----------



## ClintE

@Xevi:

Is there a reason you go for higher FSB and lower multi on the X5470? I'm able to keep the few voltage changes needed for 24/7 stability down to 2 or maybe 3 notches above default by using the 10x multi on my X5470.


----------



## Xevi

Testing, the memory dividers, Strapp 266/333/400 ( 1:2 , 3:4, 5:6, 3:5, etc... )









24/7 Stability: 460x10 ( 4.6Ghz 1.43v )


----------



## Shaunuss

Update on my rig... all working stable at 4.3ghz, with only 1.26ish vcore. Working quite nicely. Doesn't get much hotter than about 71 degrees at this setting.

Here's a vid of it running at 4ghz showing how well my NH-D14 cooler works. All settings on auto except 400 FSB and 1.2 vcore in bios.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaunuss*
> 
> Update on my rig... all working stable at 4.3ghz, with only 1.26ish vcore. Working quite nicely. Doesn't get much hotter than about 71 degrees at this setting.
> 
> Here's a vid of it running at 4ghz showing how well my NH-D14 cooler works. All settings on auto except 400 FSB and 1.2 vcore in bios.


Is that 1.26 bios or cpuz vcore?


----------



## caguars

Hello guys! I have a computer with a motherboard Supermicro c2sbe and would like to know if it is compatible with the adapter xeon processors 771-775? What cpus are supported? I want to buy a X5450 because it is much cheaper and powerfull than a native Q9550. Can anyone help me and mod my bios? I don't know anything about modding. My BIOS: http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Core/P35/C2SBE.cfm
Thanks.


----------



## 4everAnoob

Evening ladies,

So a few days ago I got a great deal on a Asus P5E3 Pro (X48 chipset, 8 phase, DDR3) thinking I could get some nice overclocks on my E5450. Well of course it wasnt that simple, it turns out X48 (and a few others) doesnt support the 5xxx cpus (how the F does a 5$ g31 work fine with it)?
Anyway, I am not sure what I should do now. I have the following hardware available:

Asus p5g41 w/ E5450 (fsb wall ~395 MHz)
Gigabyte ep35c-ds3r (fsb wall 450-470 ish, quite large Vdroop, 1.45V not really enough near FSB wall)
Asus P5E3 Pro, no POST with E5450
Asrock 4core1333 (g31), not tested yet, should work fine though

2x E5450, 1 E0 and 1 C0 cpus

I live in The Netherlands. Does anyone have a good idea for what to do next?


----------



## 4everAnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NK1992*
> 
> This is sad, my Gigabyte G31 works with it


Same here, have a really nice X48 mobo, but my E5450 wont work, but will work with my G41







( cruel world


----------



## Shaunuss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Is that 1.26 bios or cpuz vcore?


Sorry I should have specified. That's cpuZ vcore, I think I put it on about 1.325 in bios to achieve the 4.3ghz overclock. Significant vdroop there.

My numbers seem to radically differ from others. I'm achieving decent clock speeds, with lower voltages, but getting higher temps, despite having moved to the Noctua cooler. I'm a little confused haha


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaunuss*
> 
> Sorry I should have specified. That's cpuZ vcore, I think I put it on about 1.325 in bios to achieve the 4.3ghz overclock. Significant vdroop there.
> 
> My numbers seem to radically differ from others. I'm achieving decent clock speeds, with lower voltages, but getting higher temps, despite having moved to the Noctua cooler. I'm a little confused haha


you have to set tj max temp at 85 celciou at your temperature monitor not 100


----------



## Shaunuss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> you have to set tj max temp at 85 celciou at your temperature monitor not 100


What does that do? It was 100 by default


----------



## Shaunuss

Ah ok I just googled it and read about it. Makes sense. I'll change it and do another prime95 test tonight.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaunuss*
> 
> Ah ok I just googled it and read about it. Makes sense. I'll change it and do another prime95 test tonight.


if you have hw monitor you must change the tj max from ini file at set up if you don't know how you do it just look the temps from aida64 aida64 automatic find that xeon is at 85 celciu


----------



## 4everAnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caguars*
> 
> Thank you very much for your help. I sent PM.


Maybe this tool can help you to get further:
https://www.bios-mods.com/tools/index.php?dir=Andy+P+%28MDL%29+Phoenix-Insyde-EFI+SLIC+Tool%2F

It works for your BIOS. But then we need to find a way to add the microcodes.


----------



## martik777

Asus P5K-VM with E5430, 4x1GB PC2-6400

I cannot get stable without setting DDR to 667 (fsb 333) even though it's rated for 800. Fails mem test (stress memory) in IADA64 stability test. If I uncheck the "stress memory" it does not fail.

If I raise the FSB to overclock the E5430, the mem stability fails because the ddr-667 setting increases with the FSB (limited options on this board)

I've had the FSB up to 380 and the cpu itself is stable but the memory is holding me back.

Anything else I could try?

Thanks


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martik777*
> 
> Asus P5K-VM with E5430, 4x1GB PC2-6400
> 
> I cannot get stable without setting DDR to 667 (fsb 333) even though it's rated for 800. Fails mem test (stress memory) in IADA64 stability test. If I uncheck the "stress memory" it does not fail.
> 
> If I raise the FSB to overclock the E5430, the mem stability fails because the ddr-667 setting increases with the FSB (limited options on this board)
> 
> I've had the FSB up to 380 and the cpu itself is stable but the memory is holding me back.
> 
> Anything else I could try?
> 
> Thanks


test modules one by one at factory specs with memtest, maybe you have a faulty ram.

another option is to increase NB voltage, Vdimm and PCI-e frequency


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> test modules one by one at factory specs with memtest, maybe you have a faulty ram.
> 
> another option is to increase NB voltage, Vdimm and PCI-e frequency


the aida64 stress test it's very good at finding errors. I thought I was completely stable with mine till I tried aida, then it kept falling the memtest, turns out my NB needed more volts. It's currently at 1.38v bios to be stable at 445fsb


----------



## chris89

Can someone pop this in a tool and see if it's phoenix or what? As far as I know it's surely a .bin but it's almost a strictly HP Bios but idk...

http://www.mediafire.com/download/ceei7a76e1kgrpo/HP_DC7700_BIOS_v1.16.rar

I plan on either running E5310's or L5320's for the DC7700's I have.

v1.16 is said to add

6F6
6F2
6FD
10676
1067A

I also need to add

06FBh
6F7
6FB

I try the NUL > and Internet Explorer blocks it and the error Access denied in cmd. Even know it added the NCPUCODE.BIN.

When cbrom 195 BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN ... cbrom195.exe sits in task manager at 4% utilization continuously with no resolve. A Ctrl+C cancels the operation.

Any advice?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Can someone pop this in a tool and see if it's phoenix or what? As far as I know it's surely a .bin but it's almost a strictly HP Bios but idk...
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/ceei7a76e1kgrpo/HP_DC7700_BIOS_v1.16.rar
> 
> I plan on either running E5310's or L5320's for the DC7700's I have.
> 
> v1.16 is said to add
> 
> 6F6
> 6F2
> 6FD
> 10676
> 1067A
> 
> I also need to add
> 
> 06FBh
> 6F7
> 6FB
> 
> I try the NUL > and Internet Explorer blocks it and the error Access denied in cmd. Even know it added the NCPUCODE.BIN.
> 
> When cbrom 195 BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN ... cbrom195.exe sits in task manager at 4% utilization continuously with no resolve. A Ctrl+C cancels the operation.
> 
> Any advice?


Nope, it isn't AMI, or Phoenix, or Award... it is HP BIOS. Read the specs.
Of course cbrom and Phoenix tool can't open it.

It has the following microcodes:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


D:\B>intelmicrocodelist.exe dziw.bin
Intel Microcode List ver0.4a

CPUID=F34 Rev=17 2005/04/21 CRC=2CBD6146 Off=150040 Size=1C00 Plat=0,2,3,4
CPUID=F41 Rev=17 2005/04/22 CRC=326135C1 Off=151C40 Size=1400 Plat=0,2,3,4,5,7
CPUID=F43 Rev=05 2005/04/21 CRC=77812C17 Off=153040 Size=800 Plat=0,2,3,4,7
CPUID=F44 Rev=06 2005/04/21 CRC=9F60DB18 Off=153840 Size=C00 Plat=0,2,3,4,7
CPUID=F47 Rev=03 2005/04/21 CRC=AF2CEF0D Off=154440 Size=C00 Plat=0,2,3,4,7
CPUID=F49 Rev=03 2005/04/21 CRC=F85D53B8 Off=155040 Size=800 Plat=0,2,3,4,5,7
CPUID=F4A Rev=04 2005/12/14 CRC=5E7996D9 Off=155840 Size=800 Plat=2,3,4,6
CPUID=F64 Rev=04 2005/12/23 CRC=C66DBF02 Off=156040 Size=C00 Plat=2,4,5
CPUID=F65 Rev=07 2006/04/26 CRC=B1D162E2 Off=156C40 Size=400 Plat=2
CPUID=6F6 Rev=D0 2010/09/30 CRC=B61EC71A Off=157040 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6F5 Rev=33 2006/05/01 CRC=6A962F22 Off=158040 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=10660 Rev=04 2006/06/12 CRC=6CC60901 Off=159040 Size=1000 Plat=0,1
CPUID=10661 Rev=38 2007/09/19 CRC=8A2D6F19 Off=15A040 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6F2 Rev=5D 2010/10/02 CRC=9384A573 Off=15B040 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6FD Rev=A4 2010/10/02 CRC=9ACE6116 Off=15C040 Size=1000 Plat=0





Maybe it will let you flash it with incorrect checksum, so there is hope.


----------



## Moparman

Hi guy's was thinking of trying the 771/775 cpu swap. what all will i need?? I'm running a Msi P6N-SLI Platinum with a CRAP q6600 right now can't get this thing over 2.67ghz no matter what i do it's B3 chip I guess that's why. I am wanting to put something equal to a Q9650 in.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Hi guy's was thinking of trying the 771/775 cpu swap. what all will i need?? I'm running a Msi P6N-SLI Platinum with a CRAP q6600 right now can't get this thing over 2.67ghz no matter what i do it's B3 chip I guess that's why. I am wanting to put something equal to a Q9650 in.


First take a look here:
http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/#msi

it may turn out that Q6600 is as high as this crappy mobo goes, but you won't know unless you try.

If you decide to do the mod there is a step by step instruction on the first page of this thread.


----------



## Moparman

This board did very well with my brothers old Q6700 chip. so i know this can OC ok. I just hate to spend $100+ on a Q9550


----------



## Phixip

Hello you good guys! I recently did this mod and the cpu didn´t want to post on my motherboard (xfx 780i sli). Updated the bios and it booted!








Updated to p09. But my cpu will not let me boot (it will post but will freeze on splashscreen directly after the cpu name and clock appears.) if the fsb is changed, small changes matters too! Like raising from 1333mhz to 1340mhz and it won´t boot :/ My cpu will run stable on 3166mhz on 1.05V but will not run on 3170mhz with 1.3V so i don´t think the voltage is the problem.
So it´s working but freezes when trying an overclock attempt.

Thinking if an cpu microcode update will fix this? Got an (bad) image showing where my computer freezes.


----------



## Blacklac

Did you reset or load optimized defaults in BIOS after installing the new CPU?


----------



## Phixip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac*
> 
> Did you reset or load optimized defaults in BIOS after installing the new CPU?


Yes i did. Did it again yesterday


----------



## Quantumdot

Right, still no luck :-(

Installed the new mobo with new Xeon CPU - mobo does nothing: black screen, no beep, no keyboard leds.
However the board keeps going, the CPU gets warm and the fan is working.

I filed the notches in the CPU this time, but it never really fit 100% perfectly because I had to give a a light push to go into the socket completely.

After that I replaced the old CPU (E6300) and to my horror the problem was the same.
I did a full CMOS reset first to be sure, and I also replaced the power supply with a 700W type.

Can it be that I fried both CPU's with the botched socket from last time?

-d-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantumdot*
> 
> Hmm, I like that suggestion!
> Well, I bought this Aus P5Q SE Plus board for just 25€. This board supports the X5492 according to this site and gets rather good reviews. I figured it won't get any cheaper than this, *and* I get to test the X5492 to see if it's damaged or not. If it isn't, I can still decide later if I want to sell it or not.
> If I succeed, I can post some test results. Might be interesting.
> 
> Diederik.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Nope, it isn't AMI, or Phoenix, or Award... it is HP BIOS. Read the specs.
> Of course cbrom and Phoenix tool can't open it.
> 
> It has the following microcodes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> D:\B>intelmicrocodelist.exe dziw.bin
> Intel Microcode List ver0.4a
> 
> CPUID=F34 Rev=17 2005/04/21 CRC=2CBD6146 Off=150040 Size=1C00 Plat=0,2,3,4
> CPUID=F41 Rev=17 2005/04/22 CRC=326135C1 Off=151C40 Size=1400 Plat=0,2,3,4,5,7
> CPUID=F43 Rev=05 2005/04/21 CRC=77812C17 Off=153040 Size=800 Plat=0,2,3,4,7
> CPUID=F44 Rev=06 2005/04/21 CRC=9F60DB18 Off=153840 Size=C00 Plat=0,2,3,4,7
> CPUID=F47 Rev=03 2005/04/21 CRC=AF2CEF0D Off=154440 Size=C00 Plat=0,2,3,4,7
> CPUID=F49 Rev=03 2005/04/21 CRC=F85D53B8 Off=155040 Size=800 Plat=0,2,3,4,5,7
> CPUID=F4A Rev=04 2005/12/14 CRC=5E7996D9 Off=155840 Size=800 Plat=2,3,4,6
> CPUID=F64 Rev=04 2005/12/23 CRC=C66DBF02 Off=156040 Size=C00 Plat=2,4,5
> CPUID=F65 Rev=07 2006/04/26 CRC=B1D162E2 Off=156C40 Size=400 Plat=2
> CPUID=6F6 Rev=D0 2010/09/30 CRC=B61EC71A Off=157040 Size=1000 Plat=0
> CPUID=6F5 Rev=33 2006/05/01 CRC=6A962F22 Off=158040 Size=1000 Plat=0
> [B][SIZE=5]CPUID=10660 Rev=04 2006/06/12 CRC=6CC60901 Off=159040 Size=1000 Plat=0,1[/SIZE][/B]
> CPUID=10661 Rev=38 2007/09/19 CRC=8A2D6F19 Off=15A040 Size=1000 Plat=0
> CPUID=6F2 Rev=5D 2010/10/02 CRC=9384A573 Off=15B040 Size=1000 Plat=0
> CPUID=6FD Rev=A4 2010/10/02 CRC=9ACE6116 Off=15C040 Size=1000 Plat=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it will let you flash it with incorrect checksum, so there is hope.


Thank you man! I appreciate it a lot.

Can you tell me much about it's max cpu support as it stands now? It currently has a 06F6h.

If it's okay with you I'd really like to see if you would like to add 6F7, 6FB, and 06FBh?

The version I just updated to being v1.16 the details said that you won't be able to flash unsigned bios after this version. Can we over ride this?

Thank You!


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phixip*
> 
> Hello you good guys! I recently did this mod and the cpu didn´t want to post on my motherboard (xfx 780i sli). Updated the bios and it booted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated to p09. But my cpu will not let me boot (it will post but will freeze on splashscreen directly after the cpu name and clock appears.) if the fsb is changed, small changes matters too! Like raising from 1333mhz to 1340mhz and it won´t boot :/ My cpu will run stable on 3166mhz on 1.05V but will not run on 3170mhz with 1.3V so i don´t think the voltage is the problem.
> So it´s working but freezes when trying an overclock attempt.
> 
> Thinking if an cpu microcode update will fix this? Got an (bad) image showing where my computer freezes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Patch your BIOS with microcodes, but first check if there isn't an older version of them inside that BIOS. So patch only the missing ones. The best option would be to replace old ones with new versions - it usually improves stability and performance.
Contact me on priv if you have problems with patching or afraid to do it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantumdot*
> 
> Right, still no luck :-(
> 
> Installed the new mobo with new Xeon CPU - mobo does nothing: black screen, no beep, no keyboard leds.
> However the board keeps going, the CPU gets warm and the fan is working.
> 
> I filed the notches in the CPU this time, but it never really fit 100% perfectly because I had to give a a light push to go into the socket completely.
> 
> After that I replaced the old CPU (E6300) and to my horror the problem was the same.
> I did a full CMOS reset first to be sure, and I also replaced the power supply with a 700W type.
> 
> Can it be that I fried both CPU's with the botched socket from last time?
> 
> -d-


Did you tried this new Xeon on that fried Gigabyte mobo before you installed it on Asus? That would be a mistake.
Did you tested Asus mobo with normal LGA775 cpu before trying with Xeon?

My best bet is that both Xeons are fried and both mobo are fried. Another option is that Gigabyte mobo fried both Xeons together with E6300 and Asus is OK, but you don't have a working cpu anymore. Buy a cheap P4 / celeron or two to test the mobos. Something like P4 631 should be working on both of them, or just check compatibility list.
BTW
Those mobos might be salvageable if you give them to electronics repair shop. It may be just a fried breaker (diode). At the same time it may turn out that repair price is more than equipment is worth, that depends on service cost in your country.

If everything fails cheer up. You are not the first guy who fried his rig and at least you can have a cool keychain out of it.


----------



## Wojton

Got my E5450 up & running with P35-DS4. It booted up at 4GHz with just VCore raised no problem. Currently I'm trying to find NB/SB voltage to stabilize it under Prime. Can anybody share their experience with Gigabyte P35 board's and quad-core Xeon? What G(MCH) voltage did you have to use to stabilize your overclock? Thanks in advance for suggestions.


----------



## Quantumdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Did you tried this new Xeon on that fried Gigabyte mobo before you installed it on Asus? That would be a mistake.


Yes. I only noticed the bent pins after I removed the Xeon. (see previous post)
EDIT: there is only one Xeon: the one I put in the socket with the bent pins.
Quote:


> Did you tested Asus mobo with normal LGA775 cpu before trying with Xeon?


No. This was stupid I know.
Quote:


> My best bet is that both Xeons are fried


There is only one Xeon, an X5492. The other CPU is E6300.
Quote:


> Another option is that Gigabyte mobo fried both Xeons together with E6300 and Asus is OK, but you don't have a working cpu anymore. Buy a cheap P4 / celeron or two to test the mobos. Something like P4 631 should be working on both of them, or just check compatibility list.


Just one Xeon, the first from the beginning. Yes I will check with another CPU.

Extra options I see (because if you're right I have to trash my Xeon







):

the Xeon is OK but the mod sticker isn't and only the E6300 is fried. I didn't have as much care for the pins on the old CPU.
the PSU can't handle it or is otherwise not compliant with a Xeon. Is that possible?
The claim that this new board can handle a X5492 is false. @Wojton already warned about this CPU
The mobo is DOA
Quote:


> BTW
> Those mobos might be salvageable if you give them to electronics repair shop. It may be just a fried breaker (diode). At the same time it may turn out that repair price is more than equipment is worth, that depends on service cost in your country.


LGA775 mobo's like this are EOL anyway. I got it exceptionally cheap (25€) so if the mobo is fried I will regroup and think of something else. My first goal was to save money but I think I've been bitten by the mod bug, so I may go for Wojton's suggestion and go with another cheap Xeon +mobo. Just for fun.
Quote:


> If everything fails cheer up. You are not the first guy who fried his rig and at least you can have a cool keychain out of it.


Thank you








I have only been doing slight overclocking in the past. This is my first *real* mod, so I knew things could go wrong. Ah well, this is a hobby.

So I will first test with another CPU. If Asus mobo checks out, I'll try with a new mod sticker on the Xeon (which is cheap). If that fails I order another Xeon.

Diederik.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantumdot*
> 
> So I will first test with another CPU. If Asus mobo checks out, I'll try with a new mod sticker on the Xeon (which is cheap). If that fails I order another Xeon.


That's exactly what I'd do too. CPU's don't "die" that easily, I doubt that a bent pin or two could kill your Xeon - if it really turns out to be dead, then it's possible that it was dead on the day you got it .

But let's not be dramatic







You mentioned that you need some force in order to place your xeon into the socket, try to file the remains of the socket leads, so that your Xeon fits in without any force, just like E6300 does (that said, I also needed a tiny bit of force to put my Xeon into the freshly modded socket on P35-DS4, but I made sure that it aligns with the pins perfectly before I booted it up







). Assuming that you've done the mod correctly, I'd look for a reason in something else, like:

4-pin ATX cord is not connected to the motherboard;
Older version of BIOS, which doesn't support your Xeon (swap the CPU to E6300, download the latest BIOS and update it with Xeon microcodes, flash it, swap the CPU's back);
Your motherboard might require some specific changes in BIOS in order to work with that Xeon (again, if it boots up with E6300, go to AI Tweaker in BIOS, change CPU multiplier to 6, change FSB value to 400, set FSB strap to 333MHz, set the DRAM Frequency to 800MHz and the timings to the factory value (most likely, 5-5-5-18). Keep in mind those are the factory timings of my RAM, they might be slightly different in your case - I need the exact name of your RAM to tell you what are the factory parameters of it. Also set the DRAM Voltage to 2,0V and CPU VCore to 1,3V. After that, save the BIOS settings using F10, turn off your PC and try swapping your CPU to Xeon.
Incompatible RAM (the only remaining suspect if none of the above helps);
If your E6300 boots up, but Xeon doesn't, it probably means that it's not supported by your P5Q-Se (despite what that source you linked said). In that case, I'd find someone that already has this mod done and working, try your X5492 in their rig and if only it manages to boot up (not necessarily to OS, but just to BIOS), you can assume that it's fine, sell it and buy either X5460 or E5450









It seems that I've stabilized my Xeon at 4.0GHz with P35-DS4, the only difference compared to P5Q Pro is Northbridge voltage bumped by 0,1V (it was set to default with P5Q) and VCore of 1,40625V in BIOS (it was 1,38625V with P5Q), but that's because of 2 less power phases = larger VDrop (0,01V with P5Q vs 0,03V with DS4):


----------



## Quantumdot

I think you missed the part where I placed the E6300 in the new mobo. I used the same RAM that was used with this CPU on the old mobo.
Other option is place the cpus in one of the old computers at work to check them. They just replaced all computers and there are a lot of old ones still there.


----------



## Wojton

I did indeed and yes, it's a good idea to rule out the CPU's as the cause. Also, try booting up your PC, first without the RAM, then without the CPU, if system speaker sounds when you do that, then your motherboard is not dead.


----------



## Phixip

Hello, im about to update the microcodes. Can somewone tell me if these microcodes would work (2010) with the old ones? And if not, what do i need to do?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPUID=F02 Rev=FFFF000B 2000/05/18 CRC=456218D2 Off=1000 Size=800 Plat=0
CPUID=F25 Rev=2B 2004/08/11 CRC=E4DCCE66 Off=B7BE0 Size=800 Plat=2
CPUID=F25 Rev=2C 2004/08/26 CRC=62D062AB Off=B83E0 Size=800 Plat=4
CPUID=F27 Rev=37 2003/06/04 CRC=972CD5FA Off=B8BE0 Size=800 Plat=2
CPUID=F29 Rev=2E 2004/08/11 CRC=7695D4DC Off=B93E0 Size=800 Plat=2
CPUID=F65 Rev=0B 2007/05/10 CRC=69B15BBA Off=B9BE0 Size=800 Plat=2
CPUID=F64 Rev=04 2005/12/23 CRC=C66DBF02 Off=BA3E0 Size=C00 Plat=2,4,5
CPUID=F62 Rev=0F 2005/12/15 CRC=0976D137 Off=BAFE0 Size=C00 Plat=2
CPUID=F61 Rev=07 2005/06/10 CRC=AB7DD242 Off=BBBE0 Size=800 Plat=2
CPUID=F60 Rev=05 2005/01/24 CRC=A42FB999 Off=BC3E0 Size=800 Plat=0,1,2
CPUID=F4A Rev=04 2005/12/14 CRC=5E7996D9 Off=BCBE0 Size=800 Plat=2,3,4,6
CPUID=F49 Rev=03 2005/04/21 CRC=F85D53B8 Off=BD3E0 Size=800 Plat=0,2,3,4,5,7
CPUID=F47 Rev=03 2005/04/21 CRC=AF2CEF0D Off=BDBE0 Size=C00 Plat=0,2,3,4,7
CPUID=F44 Rev=06 2005/04/21 CRC=9F60DB18 Off=BE7E0 Size=C00 Plat=0,2,3,4,7
CPUID=F43 Rev=05 2005/04/21 CRC=77812C17 Off=BF3E0 Size=800 Plat=0,2,3,4,7
CPUID=F42 Rev=03 2005/04/21 CRC=7A20982B Off=BFBE0 Size=C00 Plat=0,2,3,4,7
CPUID=F41 Rev=17 2005/04/22 CRC=326135C1 Off=C07E0 Size=1400 Plat=0,2,3,4,5,7
CPUID=F37 Rev=02 2003/12/09 CRC=2B57BD9E Off=C1BE0 Size=800 Plat=0,2,3
CPUID=F34 Rev=17 2005/04/21 CRC=2CBD6146 Off=C23E0 Size=1C00 Plat=0,2,3,4
CPUID=F33 Rev=0C 2005/04/21 CRC=58C41EFD Off=C3FE0 Size=800 Plat=0,2,3
CPUID=F32 Rev=0A 2004/05/11 CRC=2538EF0A Off=C47E0 Size=800 Plat=0,2,3
CPUID=F31 Rev=0B 2003/10/21 CRC=974050CD Off=C4FE0 Size=1000 Plat=0,2,3
CPUID=F30 Rev=12 2003/08/13 CRC=C683ADC5 Off=C5FE0 Size=1000 Plat=2
CPUID=6FD Rev=A1 2007/03/13 CRC=020EA906 Off=C6FE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6FB Rev=B6 2007/07/13 CRC=B3176C40 Off=C7FE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6F9 Rev=82 2006/09/03 CRC=59C9FE00 Off=C8FE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6F6 Rev=C6 2007/03/07 CRC=B1BFF977 Off=C9FE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6F5 Rev=33 2006/05/01 CRC=6A962F22 Off=CAFE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6F5 Rev=33 2006/05/01 CRC=6A962ED3 Off=CBFE0 Size=1000 Plat=4,6
CPUID=6F4 Rev=25 2006/02/27 CRC=D8AB5036 Off=CCFE0 Size=1000 Plat=0,2,4,5,6
CPUID=6F4 Rev=26 2006/03/12 CRC=DA8E97D1 Off=CDFE0 Size=1000 Plat=0,2,4,5,6,7
CPUID=6F1 Rev=11 2005/10/10 CRC=A28ACD13 Off=CEFE0 Size=1000 Plat=0,1,2,5
CPUID=6F2 Rev=56 2007/03/08 CRC=ECFB6EE8 Off=CFFE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6F0 Rev=05 2005/08/18 CRC=6D5B2CAB Off=D0FE0 Size=1000 Plat=5
CPUID=6F0 Rev=05 2005/08/18 CRC=6D5B2CC7 Off=D1FE0 Size=1000 Plat=2
CPUID=6F0 Rev=05 2005/08/18 CRC=6D5B2CCA Off=D2FE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=10661 Rev=32 2007/03/16 CRC=0B13F1ED Off=D3FE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=10661 Rev=35 2007/03/16 CRC=25D21171 Off=D4FE0 Size=1000 Plat=3
CPUID=10660 Rev=04 2006/06/12 CRC=6CC60901 Off=D5FE0 Size=1000 Plat=0,1
CPUID=6FB Rev=B6 2007/07/13 CRC=5E5A71A7 Off=D6FE0 Size=1000 Plat=4
CPUID=6F7 Rev=66 2007/03/08 CRC=FEA82C68 Off=D7FE0 Size=1000 Plat=4
CPUID=10671 Rev=106 2007/03/29 CRC=80731BA9 Off=D8FE0 Size=1000 Plat=2
CPUID=10671 Rev=106 2007/03/29 CRC=80731BAC Off=D9FE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6F2 Rev=5D 2010/10/02 CRC=9384A573 Off=DAFE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6F6 Rev=D0 2010/09/30 CRC=B61EC71A Off=DBFE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6F6 Rev=D2 2010/10/01 CRC=6618CFFF Off=DCFE0 Size=1000 Plat=2
CPUID=6F7 Rev=6A 2010/10/02 CRC=9911AAF2 Off=DDFE0 Size=1000 Plat=4
CPUID=6F7 Rev=6B 2010/10/02 CRC=CC4DEED3 Off=DEFE0 Size=1000 Plat=6
CPUID=6FB Rev=BA 2010/10/03 CRC=08707B60 Off=DFFE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6FB Rev=BC 2010/10/03 CRC=9394765A Off=E0FE0 Size=1000 Plat=2
CPUID=6FB Rev=BA 2010/10/03 CRC=ED247070 Off=E1FE0 Size=1000 Plat=4
CPUID=6FB Rev=BC 2010/10/03 CRC=F1A7A484 Off=E2FE0 Size=1000 Plat=6
CPUID=6FD Rev=A4 2010/10/02 CRC=9ACE6116 Off=E3FE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=10676 Rev=60F 2010/09/29 CRC=8FE1A246 Off=E4FE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=10676 Rev=60F 2010/09/29 CRC=8FE1A243 Off=E5FE0 Size=1000 Plat=2
CPUID=10676 Rev=60F 2010/09/29 CRC=8FE1A237 Off=E6FE0 Size=1000 Plat=4
CPUID=10676 Rev=60F 2010/09/29 CRC=8FE1A207 Off=E7FE0 Size=1000 Plat=6
CPUID=10677 Rev=70A 2010/09/29 CRC=F3710DB6 Off=E8FE0 Size=1000 Plat=4
CPUID=1067A Rev=A0B 2010/09/28 CRC=B007E7E3 Off=E9FE0 Size=2000 Plat=0,4
CPUID=1067A Rev=A0B 2010/09/28 CRC=B007E7B0 Off=EBFE0 Size=2000 Plat=2,6


----------



## gagarin77

@Phixip like I've already explained to you, there are few microcodes repeating in there. You can't use it like this because it may even brick your mobo (there were at least two cases that I know of).


----------



## Phixip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @Phixip like I've already explained to you, there are few microcodes repeating in there. You can't use it like this because it may even brick your mobo (there were at least two cases that I know of).


Can i delete them then?
No-one got the same crc code.
A few got the same cpuid but it´s because it belongs to the same category or something?


----------



## Phixip

I used delidded´s guide.

http://www.delidded.com/how-to-update-cpu-microcode-in-award-or-phoenix-bios/#method1


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phixip*
> 
> I used delidded´s guide.
> 
> http://www.delidded.com/how-to-update-cpu-microcode-in-award-or-phoenix-bios/#method1


post your bios here unmoded the original


----------



## gagarin77

Hey @Wojton I wanted to ask you what BIOS did you used on that P5Q Pro that died. Was it by any chance modified Ket's BIOS (the one that has boot sector from P5Q Premium)?


----------



## Phixip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> post your bios here unmoded the original


Hi, here is the .bin http://xfxstorage.com/Support/BIOS/Motherboard/780i/XFX/7B1N2P09.BIN
and here is the iso (if you need it







) http://xfxstorage.com/Support/BIOS/Motherboard/780i/XFX/780P09.iso


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phixip*
> 
> Hi, here is the .bin http://xfxstorage.com/Support/BIOS/Motherboard/780i/XFX/7B1N2P09.BIN
> and here is the iso (if you need it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) http://xfxstorage.com/Support/BIOS/Motherboard/780i/XFX/780P09.iso


i think now its ok try it

bios.zip 471k .zip file


----------



## Phixip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> i think now its ok try it
> 
> bios.zip 471k .zip file


Thanks, might try it tomorrow .


----------



## Phixip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> i think now its ok try it
> 
> bios.zip 471k .zip file


According to an reliable source, your microcodes (some of them) is repeating. So i don´t got the courage to test it.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phixip*
> 
> According to an reliable source, your microcodes (some of them) is repeating. So i don´t got the courage to test it.


check this if has double codes I think now its ok

tested.zip 478k .zip file


----------



## Phixip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> check this if has double codes I think now its ok
> 
> tested.zip 478k .zip file


Well, I don´t have these magic eyes that can see the problem in the microcode. @gagarin77 Does.


----------



## Quantumdot

YES IT WORKS!!
The problem was 2 incompatible memory modules.

You Sir, have my ever lasting gratitude!









BIOS update was like a breeze. I'm ready for the next step and install OS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> I did indeed and yes, it's a good idea to rule out the CPU's as the cause. Also, try booting up your PC, first without the RAM, then without the CPU, if system speaker sounds when you do that, then your motherboard is not dead.


First boot:


BIOS info:


----------



## Quantumdot

Regarding memory,

As far as I could understand, DDR2-800 is the way to go for FSB 1600 (not overclocked).
I can get 8 or 16Gib kits here.
It is Hynix memory and should support CL5 @800MHz (timings CL-tRCD-tRP=6-6-6) which seems quite good, no?

-D-


----------



## skylined

Like everybody else I want to extend the useful life of my old rig (P5WDH DELUXE) so I purchased a Xeon 5460. It kind of worked, system booted up, flashed modded BIOS and Intel Ucode error dissapeared but speedstep and virtualization options were disabled completely in the BIOS (greyed out), and the system was unstable. I sold that one and got an E5450 and then another E5450. This time things are even worse, speedstep and virtualization dissapeared from BIOS completely, L2 cache doesn't even show (blank) and I get an Intel Ucode error although I have flashed modded BIOS. Windows cannot be loaded, I get a 4-5 lines of zeros error code and then it reboots. Quite unlikely that both the E5450s (SLBBM both) are faulty. Everything works fine with the E6600. Any suggestions to try on this specific combination are welcomed.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skylined*
> 
> Like everybody else I want to extend the useful life of my old rig (P5WDH DELUXE) so I purchased a Xeon 5460. It kind of worked, system booted up, flashed modded BIOS and Intel Ucode error dissapeared but speedstep and virtualization options were disabled completely in the BIOS (greyed out), and the system was unstable. I sold that one and got an E5450 and then another E5450. This time things are even worse, speedstep and virtualization dissapeared from BIOS completely, L2 cache doesn't even show (blank) and I get an Intel Ucode error although I have flashed modded BIOS. Windows cannot be loaded, I get a 4-5 lines of zeros error code and then it reboots. Quite unlikely that both the E5450s (SLBBM both) are faulty. Everything works fine with the E6600. Any suggestions to try on this specific combination are welcomed.


If you have "microcode error" than maybe your modded BIOS doesn't have microcode for E0 stepping but only for C0? If X5460 was C0 that would explain why the error disappeared and now is back and why you don't have virtualization and speedstep. Or maybe you had "microcode update" function disabled in BIOS (I don't really remember if it was on that mobo I saw something like that).
Anyway you are not the first person with problems on P975. I heard that underclocking may help to gain stability on this chipset.
Honestly if I were you I would sold this mobo and bought something on P35. Probably you can sell it for more than P5K costs.


----------



## skylined

Microcode updation is enabled by default in this motherboard. That is correct. X5460 was stepping C0 and those 5450s are E0. So what do I do now? Too much hassle too change motherboard i.e. reinstalling windows, updates, applications. And selling, buying, installing hardware etc. Not enough time. I'd rather stay with the E6600!


----------



## skylined

I followed this guide religiously to the same result. Don't know what's wrong.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skylined*
> 
> I followed this guide religiously to the same result. Don't know what's wrong.


For E0 stepping Xeon you will need this microcode
cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
Probably you didn't added it or added something other instead. Reinstall your normal LGA775 cpu, make a completely new mod BIOS and patch only that microcode.


----------



## skylined

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> For E0 stepping Xeon you will need this microcode
> cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
> Probably you didn't added it or added something other instead. Reinstall your normal LGA775 cpu, make a completely new mod BIOS and patch only that microcode.


Thanks. I patched the one you mentioned and plat00000011 as well for 45 nm 775 quad cores, and nothing else.Just double checked it. .Anyway, even without modded bios it should be at least able to boot into windows.Unfortunately I don'thave the time to play right now. Both modded E5450s are on eBay. Someone else with a better motherboard will put them in good use. Mine doesn't like them


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skylined*
> 
> I patched the one you mentioned and plat00000011


If you didn't deleted the old one it became the cause of your problem. You have two microcodes in there that are basically the same microcodes but in a different version. It looks like the Xeon microcode is after the plat 11 double error and doesn't get read. Anyway you should be happy that it still POSTs.
BTW
Why ask for help if you were gonna sell it...


----------



## skylined

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Why ask for help if you were gonna sell it...


I was going to sell one of them not both







What the hell. Let me try one last time.


----------



## skylined

Same. Intel ucode loading error but t was able to boot to windows a couple of times at 2.4 GHz and even pass Hot CPU tester. Then restarts even when I put back the E6600 and gave me a couple of restarts. I think there is some fault with my motherboard


----------



## Quantumdot

Post some screen shots of the MMTOOL utility?


Maybe some microcodes are not unique (I've seen some posts about this) and you need to delete some
triple check if you got the right microcode files from iNTEL (here)
In your case (as a OC n00b but scientist) I would re-download the original latest BIOS for your motherboard and start again.

*Last but not least:* I've had problems resetting the CMOS. Replacing the jumper to "clear CMOS" doesn't always work as expected. I've dismissed warnings about this while reading forums but I had to experience it for myself to believe it. After you're done flashing the BIOS, do this (I've done it too to make it work):

remove power cable
remove CMOS battery
press the power button (or short the power pins on the mobo) to flush remaining charge in capacitors
place the CMOS reset jumper to "clear CMOS" for at least 10 seconds, then replace
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skylined*
> 
> I followed this guide religiously to the same result. Don't know what's wrong.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skylined*
> 
> Same. Intel ucode loading error but t was able to boot to windows a couple of times at 2.4 GHz and even pass Hot CPU tester. Then restarts even when I put back the E6600 and gave me a couple of restarts. I think there is some fault with my motherboard


----------



## Quantumdot

deleted


----------



## lolwatpear

Question: I'm pretty ignorant about these older CPUs. I currently have a q6600 that will be bsel modded in my optiplex 780 to 3.0 ghz. Would any of the LGA 775 CPUs be an upgrade at all? I don't understand why I see people doing this mod for Optiplexes because the clocks are lower and the FSB requirement is higher. The only benefit I see is a lower TDP.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Hey @Wojton I wanted to ask you what BIOS did you used on that P5Q Pro that died. Was it by any chance modified Ket's BIOS (the one that has boot sector from P5Q Premium)?


That's exactly right, why?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantumdot*
> 
> YES IT WORKS!!
> The problem was 2 incompatible memory modules.
> 
> You Sir, have my ever lasting gratitude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS update was like a breeze. I'm ready for the next step and install OS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantumdot*
> 
> Regarding memory,
> 
> As far as I could understand, DDR2-800 is the way to go for FSB 1600 (not overclocked).
> I can get 8 or 16Gib kits here.
> It is Hynix memory and should support CL5 @800MHz (timings CL-tRCD-tRP=6-6-6) which seems quite good, no?
> -D-


That's great news!









Actually, you may not need to buy new memory. Yes, the memory required to work with 1600FSB CPU has to be at least 800MHz.

I'm assuming that the allegedly "incompatible" memory was a 667MHz module, right? Try setting the DRAM voltage manually to 2,0 or 2,1V and timings to 6-6-6-18 (you can tighten them up later, using trial and error) and just see what happens







There is a high chance that it will work at 800MHz with slightly bumped voltage.

The bigger problem is, that P5Q Se is a budget construction and won't like running with quad-core 1600FSB CPU + more than 2 memory modules at 1:1 FSB:Memory ratio one bit. You might encounter stability issues in that case. So if you really need 8GB of RAM, *I'd consider purchasing 1066MHz rather than 800MHz memory*, so that the motherboard doesn't have to run with 1:1 FSBRAM ratio and thus, doesn't strain the northbridge as much.

Otherwise, try using your current RAM, but set the voltage manually to 2,0 or 2,1V beforehand.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolwatpear*
> 
> Question: I'm pretty ignorant about these older CPUs. I currently have a q6600 that will be bsel modded in my optiplex 780 to 3.0 ghz. Would any of the LGA 775 CPUs be an upgrade at all? I don't understand why I see people doing this mod for Optiplexes because the clocks are lower and the FSB requirement is higher. The only benefit I see is a lower TDP.


Well for instance your Q45 chipset supports max Q9650 which costs about 70 dollars US typical. So if your running a Q6600... even a 30 dollar X5450/ or low 80W E5450 would be a hefty upgrade.

I have tested from E5405 to X5460 and comparing say an E5450 to core 2 quad's... The E5450 at 80 watts outperforms the QX9650 processor on CPU-Queen AIDA.

If your thermals allow it and your wallet will allow it there have been great deals on the X5470 just 66 Dollars US lately.

Just as a comparison your not going to be beating an X5470 with any i3 or i5, it's going to take a flagship processor to outperform the flagship X5470. Meaning to beat the X5470 will cost you more money than just buying a 66 dollar X5470.

The X5470 is the best and it'll make a huge difference in every single task you throw at it. Which will give years of high performance use out of the older Optiplex 780.

Another thing is even newer chips that are clearly "better" still don't perform as well in certain tasks I have noticed. In certain tasks the LGA771 Xeon's perform better than newer chips.

Good luck


----------



## skylined

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantumdot*
> 
> Post some screen shots of the MMTOOL utility?
> 
> 
> Maybe some microcodes are not unique (I've seen some posts about this) and you need to delete some
> triple check if you got the right microcode files from iNTEL (here)
> In your case (as a OC n00b but scientist) I would re-download the original latest BIOS for your motherboard and start again.
> 
> *Last but not least:* I've had problems resetting the CMOS. Replacing the jumper to "clear CMOS" doesn't always work as expected. I've dismissed warnings about this while reading forums but I had to experience it for myself to believe it. After you're done flashing the BIOS, do this (I've done it too to make it work):
> 
> remove power cable
> remove CMOS battery
> press the power button (or short the power pins on the mobo) to flush remaining charge in capacitors
> place the CMOS reset jumper to "clear CMOS" for at least 10 seconds, then replace


I have done all these. I am saying that my motherboard might be faulty because I was experiencing problems with the E6600 to begin with, I thought it was faulty or degrading with age that's why I decided to go for a Xeon. Then I realized it was stuck at full speed and either virtualization, speedstep or both where greyed out. The problem was solved by accident: I put the PC on standby, removed the CPU, put back in et voila! everything was working properly. When I booted up I got a message that a new CPU was installed. Normally I would spend days to solve this but I don't have the time. Good thing is that by buying the Xeons I solved the problem with the E6600. I also learned how to put on the tricky push pin fan-heatsink easily in a matter of seconds. that is an achievement. I might try again before I sell the Xeon, one is gone already.


----------



## Quantumdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> I'm assuming that the allegedly "incompatible" memory was a 667MHz module, right? Try setting the DRAM voltage manually to 2,0 or 2,1V and timings to 6-6-6-18 (you can tighten them up later, using trial and error) and just see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a high chance that it will work at 800MHz with slightly bumped voltage.


Actually, it is DDR2-533 (2×512Mib). The current RAM is DDR2-633 (2×1Gib). But as far as I can see, the system treats it as DDR2-800. For example, I don't have the option to select anything less than DDR2-800, manually. This is what happens if your father ignores your advice and just decides to go with the sales talk of the guy in the shop







(of course he doesn't need to OC, but still...).
Quote:


> The bigger problem is, that P5Q Se is a budget construction and won't like running with quad-core 1600FSB CPU + more than 2 memory modules at 1:1 FSB:Memory ratio one bit. You might encounter stability issues in that case. So if you really need 8GB of RAM, *I'd consider purchasing 1066MHz rather than 800MHz memory*, so that the motherboard doesn't have to run with 1:1 FSBRAM ratio and thus, doesn't strain the northbridge as much.


Actually it's a P5Q SE Plus (if that makes things different). I *REALLY* want at least 8Gib RAM. The board can accept 16Gib though.
Would it be an option to buy 2×8 first and see if it works with my existing 2×1?
On another note, if haven't seen 4Gib DDR2-1066 modules _anywhere_. 2Gib modules is about the maximum size I can find above 800MHz.
Quote:


> Otherwise, try using your current RAM, but set the voltage manually to 2,0 or 2,1V beforehand.


I will try for sure, but I will not stick with this 3Gib config


----------



## Quantumdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Otherwise, try using your current RAM, but set the voltage manually to 2,0 or 2,1V beforehand.


Wel that went down quickly. After setting RAM voltage to 2.1V, I re-added both DIMMs. Computer was stuck in a reboot cycle with intervals of ±5sec and there is no audible signal.
There no beep, so something on that RAM must send the system awry.


----------



## Phixip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> check this if has double codes I think now its ok
> 
> tested.zip 478k .zip file


Would be very happy if somewone experienced could take a look on that microcode.


----------



## trodas

Interesting thread. I have a question for OP, if he is still willing to look at bios for S775 platform for the sake of testing Xeon in it









I have two S775 mainboards - a old MSI PM8M3-V (with VIA P4M800 chipset) that does not take even Core 2 Duo CPUs:
http://www.msi.com/product/mb/PM8M3-V.html#?div=CPUSupport

...and a ASRock 775i65G R3 board (with Intel 865G chipset) that does take Core 2 Extreme X6800:
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/775i65G%20R3.0/

So it makes me wonder, if there is a possibility to import the necessary bios support for these more modern S775 CPU's into these mainboards, so I can try out the mod.

Modbin can open the MSI PM8M3-V bios (*.bin file) and I already unlocked every possible options, tough with 2x1G DDR 400 ram configuration is activating Double Channel impossible









MSIPM8M3-V.zip 342k .zip file


Please help?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> That's exactly right, why?


Nothing, it just made me wonder if it wasn't the 16 phase optimization that killed your 8 phase mobo:
Quote:


> Many report being able to OC further on less voltage as these mBIOSes have matured, this again is down to the replacement of the EBB. Typically the EBB I use is from the P5Q Premium, which uses 16 phase CPU voltage regulation. Clearly, asus undertook extensive tuning for the Premium. Using the EBB from the P5Q Premium allows users of the P5Q / Pro / -E (I think, forget if this is 16 phase or not) allows for the 8 phase designs to benefit from some of the additional tuning.


It is just so strange that VRM section fried. Voltages weren't very high and gaming load isn't as stressful as synthetic tests.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantumdot*
> 
> Actually, it is DDR2-533 (2×512Mib). The current RAM is DDR2-633 (2×1Gib). But as far as I can see, the system treats it as DDR2-800. For example, I don't have the option to select anything less than DDR2-800, manually.


There is no such thing as DDR2-633, there are 533, 667, 800 and 1066MHz DDR2 memory on the market. 667MHz memory has a good chance of running at 800MHz, but 533MHz memory - very unlikely (as you've just found out for yourself). 800MHz is just way beyond its rated speed.

The reason why you can't set your memory speed below 800MHz lies in its relation to FSB. I'll try to explain it as simply as I can:
The lowest DRAM multiplier you can set with any LGA775&DDR2 motherboard is 2. In that case, we can say that *memory runs in 1:1 ratio to FSB*, which means that FSB set in BIOS=DRAM speed. *FSB*4=Rated FSB of CPU* (1600MHz in your case). *DRAM speed*2=DDR Speed (Double Data Rate, 800MHz in your case)*.

The 1:1 ratio however puts the most strain on the northbridge, which is not a good recipe at 400FSB, a couple of memory modules and a budget motherboard with tiny northbridge heatsink. I'm not saying that it's gonna kill it, but just to be safe, I'd aim to raise the memory multiplier (and thus, lower the FSBRAM speed ratio) by purchasing memory faster than 800MHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantumdot*
> 
> I *REALLY* want at least 8Gib RAM. The board can accept 16Gib though.
> Would it be an option to buy 2×8 first and see if it works with my existing 2×1?
> On another note, if haven't seen 4Gib DDR2-1066 modules _anywhere_. 2Gib modules is about the maximum size I can find above 800MHz.
> I will try for sure, but I will not stick with this 3Gib config


What you need to realise is that the specification on the Asus website was never written with quad-core Xeon's in mind. It might have worked with 4x4GB memory and Core2Duo, but 1600FSB Xeon... I'm not sure. My P5Q Pro had issues with the first boot with just 3x2GB of RAM and that was way better board than P5Q Se Plus. I got it to work by setting the memory voltage and timings manually, but it just shows that we have to take what's written in motherboard specification with a blink of an eye. By doing this mod, we've already crossed what those motherboards were designed for.

Forget about your current memory - you're not getting it to work with that Xeon. As far as I can see, indeed there are no 4GB PC8500 DDR2 modules, if you need at least 8GB of RAM, you're much better off buying 2x4GB PC6400 than 4x2GB PC8500. You can try with more than 2 memory modules, but I can't guarantee it's going to work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Nothing, it just made me wonder if it wasn't the 16 phase optimization that killed your 8 phase mobo:
> It is just so strange that VRM section fried. Voltages weren't very high and gaming load isn't as stressful as synthetic tests.


I know, right? And it's not like I've kept it in a tin - I have a couple of fans in my case, including one 40mm fan on the northbridge (now it's cooling down my DS4). As for voltages, the VCore was quite high, my E5450 needs 1,51V to stabilize at 4,16GHz







(at least it did with the P5Q Pro, not sure what about DS4). Other than that, everything was in what's considered "safe margins". VTT at 1,34V, PLL at 1,6V, DDR2 at 2,1V, nothing too crazy. It went through 10 hours of Prime95 SmallFFT + couple of hours of Blend, no drama. Then came the GTA and 4 hours is all it took to kill it. I guess CPU under constant load (GTA uses all 4 cores all the time at nearly 100%) joined with a pretty powerful GPU (GTX770) was all it took to kill it.

It is worth mentioning, that VRM wasn't fried right away, at first, it only short-circuited, causing PSU to cut off, it only fried when after a numerous attempts of booting it up again it finally started - fans were spinning, I even heard a usual boot-up beep, but at that very moment I also felt the burned smell and I knew that something just went very wrong. After that, I took apart my PC and tried to do a dry-boot with just the motherboard, single module of RAM and a different PSU (at the time I believed that it was my Tagn PSU that failed) - again, after a couple of attempts it started, fans were spinning, but I immediately saw the smoke coming from below the VRM heatsink and that's when I realised what really has happened.
I wonder if resoldering the fried mosfet (after a close inspection it looks like only 1 of them needs replacement) would bring this motherboard to life, but currently, I don't have time, nor money to find it out, plus, I think that I might have extended the damage done to the board by trying to boot it up after it short-circuited, so I'm not sure if it isn't just a waste of money at this point.


----------



## Quantumdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> There is no such thing as DDR2-633, there are 533, 667, 800 and 1066MHz DDR2 memory on the market.


Obviously I meant DDR2-667.
Quote:


> The 1:1 ratio however puts the most strain on the northbridge, which is not a good recipe at 400FSB


I understand the memory timings, except why this puts strain on the northbridge. This board can take FSB1600 by design and DDR2-1200, which translates to 600MHz RAM clock speed.

I DO remember that with my old rig, DDR1-400 in dual channel setup (4×1Gib) can give stability issues with *SOME* memory modules.
Buying better RAM solved that problem back then. The problem is that it's hard to anticipate how much the RAM will be overclockable and/or how it will hold up.
For example, I can get 4×2Gib Kingston KHX8500D2K2/4G which will probably be OK, since it's DDR2-800.
This Hynix HMP351U6AFR8C-S6 memory gives me the option to expand to 16Gib, but I can't find real reviews so it's a shot in the dark.
According to the datasheets, the Hynix memory gives me 6-6-6-18 timings whereas Kingston can promise me 5-5-5-18 (both at 1.8V) .

Also I'll be glad already if I get it to work _without_ overclocking my memory. I.e. I'll rather have 8 or 16Gib with the FSB and RAM running at normal speed than 4Gib overclocked. I WILL buy a better cooler though and try to raise the multiplier (if I run Prime95 now, the CPU heats to 90 °C so I really need a better cooler).
I was thinking Corsair Hydro H50 or H60.

*EDIT:* All in all it is not THAT important to get 16Gib RAM. I'm not a very heavy gamer and will probably not really use it. But from an enthousiast point of view, it's interesting. I'm using an Athlon64 FX-60/4Gib now for the past 5 years. This computer is quite old and does everything I want (yes, I have Linux). Only gaming has become sluggish as of lately.


----------



## Wojton

Back in a day when I was overclocking my own Xeon, I've read an explaination why 1:1 divider is not always the best, but now, after further investigation *I have to back off that statement*, as I can find no real evidence. *knowom* did compare 1:1 and 2:3 memory divider:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> It's worth noting that 1:1 isn't always best. In the below scenario my P43 board has FSB wall at 420FSB. So due to that running memory at a higher strap allows me to get the most out of my DDR2 1066MHz memory. It's worth noting I tightened up memory timings for each FSB.
> 
> http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p145/knowom/Benchmarks/GSkillMemoryTimingsMaxxMEM_zpsea9521a9.jpg~original
> 
> The left side results are CPU 2520MHz, 1:1 divider, 420FSB, 840MH DDR2.
> The middle results are CPU 2400MHz, 4:5 divider, 400FSB, 1000MHz DDR2.
> The right side results are CPU 2460MHz, 4:5 divider, 410FSB, 1024MHz DDR2.
> Furthest right is best score despite a lower FSB and despite not being 1:1 divider.


But when it comes to stability, I found people saying the opposite, that 1:1 divider is the least straining to northbridge, because it doesn't have to deal with dividers:
Quote:


> A ratio of 1:1 provides the best level of stability, since the memory controller, which is an integral part of the northbridge chipset for Intel processors, does not need to translate data flow across the FSB between the memory modules and the processor(s). Also, since memory and processor FSB clocks are synchronous at 1:1, (400:400 or DDR 800), there is no additional latency introduced.
> 
> If a minimal ratio of 4:5 (400:500 or DDR 1000) is used, then the resulting increase in memory frequency is effectivey cancelled out by the latency introduced in translation across the FSB between memory and processor clocks, and no increase in memory performance can be noticably detected in benchmarks. Also, asynchronous or mismatched clocks, create an element of potential instability within the memory controller, so depending on the chipset, an increase in northbridge and memory voltage is required for stability, which results in more heat, and less FSB overclock ceiling.
> 
> If a more aggressive ratio of 2:3 (400:600 or DDR 1200) is used, then the increase in memory frequency can marginally overcome the latency introduced in translation across the FSB between memory and processor clocks, resulting in a marginal increase in memory performance, which typically yields an increase in memory benchmarks of 2 to 3%, and is relatively negligible in terms of overall system performance.


So it seems that I have been wrong about that, sorry for spreading false information.

What I do know for sure is that the more memory modules the harder it becomes to stabilize the motherboard at higher FSB values. Again, it might not be a problem if you're running your Xeon at factory speed, but based on my experience with P5Q Pro I wouldn't use more than 2 memory modules with your motherboard, despite what the specification says. At the same time, I'm gonna quote what gagarin77 said:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> I really doubt anything from LGA775 era will run with 8GB modules. Those motherboards were designed to handle 1GB-2GB modules at best and even 4GB module is a serious strain for them. EVGA 790 Ultra SLI supports up to 8GB total and various Gigabyte motherboards are up to 16GB (4GB / slot) same goes for Asus P5Q3 Deluxe. Thats the first issue, the second one is you won't reach 2400MHz of memory frequency because high-density memory chips are not friendly with those old motherboards. For example I have one module 4GB of Corsair Vengeance CMZ16GX3M4X2133C11R (Samsung HCH9) and above 1800MHz my P5Q3 Deluxe becomes unstable. The same module on newer platform can do about 3000MHz. Thats a single module, of course if I had two or four of them it would be even lower. One pro overclocker said to me that this old chipsets require dual sided modules with low density memory chips and preferably they should handle well higher voltage. The best ones would have Micron D9 GTR/GTS or Elpida Hyper MNH-E / MGH-E chips.


I can't confirm that, as I've never used memory modules larger than 2GB, but I trust him on this one









My lack of optimimism when it comes to P5Q Se (Plus) capabilities comes from the fact, that I used that board in my friends build a few years ago with E8400, to cut the costs. All was fine and dandy until he wanted to bump his CPU to 3,6GHz (which required him to raise FSB from 333 to 400 and bump the VCore slightly, nothing more than that). After about a year of normal usage at 400FSB (barely any gaming) this board simply died without a warning. One day, it just refused to POST. I'm still unsure about the exact cause of that, but since then I have no faith in low-end motherboards (at least from Asus, my old Gigabyte P31-DS3L was running fine for years despite a lot of abuse and heavy overclocking).

So what it really comes down to is trying it yourself, there aren't many 1600 FSB Xeon users in this thread, so no one can tell you for sure how it's going to behave with 8GB of RAM.

I think that your initial idea of buying 2x4GB 800MHz kit was the best, you can then try it with additional memory, that you're currently using and see if it maintains stability.


----------



## besttt

the secret for good oc is the good cooler you have to start with good cooler and then its all easy not good cooler? you have to spend million hours for combinations vcore timings of ram etc


----------



## besttt

validation link http://valid.x86.fr/bfb8ut

my new stable settings


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> the secret for good oc is the good cooler you have to start with good cooler and then its all easy not good cooler? you have to spend million hours for combinations vcore timings of ram etc


The secret is picking better components. If you don't have a well a balanced build one component or another can and will limit you in many cases it might be due to cooling, settings, or just plain hardware limitations. You could be hindered by cooling on various different components or ram speed or CPU, motherboard or it's VRM voltage regulation or chipset or both. Good cooling does tend to help a bit on all of those things, but each individually.


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> But when it comes to stability, I found people saying the opposite, that 1:1 divider is the least straining to northbridge, because it doesn't have to deal with dividers


Stability is determined by system components, voltage & timing settings, and a combination of FSB at a given FSB strap. Also dimm population capacity plays a role as well or can to a point, but you can alleviate it generally with a bump to NB/VTT voltages or in more in extreme cases loosening memory timings a bit.

A higher multiplier with a lower FSB at the same CPU frequency will be more stable or easier to stabilize than low multiplier high FSB typically since less components are being stressed. Usual situation, but highlights the fact that higher FSB's are harder to achieve and maintain due to heat and voltage requirements to do so along with in many cases better memory speeds.

I'm running 440FSB 5:6 DDR2 1056MHz (8GB) currently which is plenty stable. You can get way better memory results with 4:5, or even better 5:6 though in comparison to 1:1.

6 multiplier 440FSB (5:6) for comparison to the other results.


Now these are with max multiplier at 440FSB (5:6) DDR2 1056Mhz


Clock speed defiantly makes a difference, but as you can see from earlier results below it's more minimal in contrast to a faster FSB strap is for memory bandwidth. These results were way higher, but that's because I artificially limited multiplier in the other comparisons trying to keep them as close a possible.


----------



## 4everAnoob

So what is the best result with the X3363 so far? (or X3353)


----------



## 4everAnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> validation link http://valid.x86.fr/bfb8ut
> 
> my new stable settings


Very impressive!


----------



## Quantumdot

FYI @Wojton, I found this discussion. No exactly the same motherboard but they are related. Seems 4 memory modules are a pain.


----------



## ClintE

I must have somehow gotten very lucky with the 4x4GB Kingston ValueRam modules I've been running in this P5Q-E board. Purchased the board from an Amazon reseller and the X5470 & memory through eBay. Using almost all of the slots on the board, even an old PCI SoundBlaster card that seems to sound better than onboard audio.

Only downside to using x8 raid card in PCIEX16_2 slot is that the video card only negotiates x8. Kinda figured that would happen.


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantumdot*
> 
> FYI @Wojton, I found this discussion. No exactly the same motherboard but they are related. Seems 4 memory modules are a pain.


It depends on the board and settings I'm running 4 memory modules perfectly fine on a P43 board 2x4GB = 8GB total DDR2 1066MHz though it's running at 1056MHz due to P43 FSB limitations the fact that I even got it to 440FSB is due to a PCIe OC enabling some additional FSB headroom.


----------



## lopesjus

Hi, could you pls help me to mod BIOS for ASUS P5Q-EM to work with XEON L5420? Actually CPU-Z and Everest reports only 2 cores working. I've moded BIOS with microcodes and MMTOOL, unfortunatelly, without expected result


----------



## besttt

mod-bios.zip 697k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lopesjus*
> 
> Hi, could you pls help me to mod BIOS for ASUS P5Q-EM to work with XEON L5420? Actually CPU-Z and Everest reports only 2 cores working. I've moded BIOS with microcodes and MMTOOL, unfortunatelly, without expected result


----------



## Bergdoktor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> So what is the best result with the X3363 so far? (or X3353)


hi, i got my x3363 just yesterday and modded my P5E board (X38 chipset, crossflashed with rampage formula bios and added microcodes).
i'm still testing voltages, timings and everything, but for now it seems stable @ 8.5x445mhz = 3,8ghz with 8GB of ram @ 1070mhz.

I will report back tonight after some more stability testing with settings + screenshots


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lopesjus*
> 
> Hi, could you pls help me to mod BIOS for ASUS P5Q-EM to work with XEON L5420? Actually CPU-Z and Everest reports only 2 cores working. I've moded BIOS with microcodes and MMTOOL, unfortunatelly, without expected result


This is caused by operating system, not microcodes. You can try to change number of active cores in msconfig. But sometimes it will not allow to activate all 4 of them, if that happens reinstall OS.


----------



## 4everAnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bergdoktor*
> 
> hi, i got my x3363 just yesterday and modded my P5E board (X38 chipset, crossflashed with rampage formula bios and added microcodes).
> i'm still testing voltages, timings and everything, but for now it seems stable @ 8.5x445mhz = 3,8ghz with 8GB of ram @ 1070mhz.
> 
> I will report back tonight after some more stability testing with settings + screenshots


Ok that's not bad. Personally, when I get my X3363 I'm hoping to reach 500 FSB...


----------



## lopesjus

Thank, you're right


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> But when it comes to stability, I found people saying the opposite, that 1:1 divider is the least straining to northbridge, because it doesn't have to deal with dividers
> 
> 
> 
> Stability is determined by system components, voltage & timing settings, and a combination of FSB at a given FSB strap. Also dimm population capacity plays a role as well or can to a point, but you can alleviate it generally with a bump to NB/VTT voltages or in more in extreme cases loosening memory timings a bit.
> 
> A higher multiplier with a lower FSB at the same CPU frequency will be more stable or easier to stabilize than low multiplier high FSB typically since less components are being stressed. Usual situation, but highlights the fact that higher FSB's are harder to achieve and maintain due to heat and voltage requirements to do so along with in many cases better memory speeds.
> 
> I'm running 440FSB 5:6 DDR2 1056MHz (8GB) currently which is plenty stable. You can get way better memory results with 4:5, or even better 5:6 though in comparison to 1:1.
> 
> 6 multiplier 440FSB (5:6) for comparison to the other results.
> 
> 
> Now these are with max multiplier at 440FSB (5:6) DDR2 1056Mhz
> 
> 
> Clock speed defiantly makes a difference, but as you can see from earlier results below it's more minimal in contrast to a faster FSB strap is for memory bandwidth. These results were way higher, but that's because I artificially limited multiplier in the other comparisons trying to keep them as close a possible.
Click to expand...

Apart from synthetic scores higher ram divider does nothing.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantumdot*
> 
> FYI @Wojton, I found this discussion. No exactly the same motherboard but they are related. Seems 4 memory modules are a pain.


Yeah, that's what I'm talking about, specification might say that 16GB of RAM is supported, but reality might be a bit different. It all depends on the motherboard and memory used, from what I've read, high density modules (4GB+) are the most troublesome. I'm currently using 3x2GB memory without any issues and I'm pretty sure that I could've added the 4th module and I'd still be fine. However, If I used 4x4GB memory instead, I doubt that MC would've booted up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Apart from synthetic scores higher ram divider does nothing.


I agree, but stability-wise, RAM divider *does* make a difference, especially at 400+ FSB.


----------



## Quantumdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Yeah, that's what I'm talking about, specification might say that 16GB of RAM is supported, but reality might be a bit different. It all depends on the motherboard and memory used, from what I've read, high density modules (4GB+) are the most troublesome. I'm currently using 3x2GB memory without any issues and I'm pretty sure that I could've added the 4th module and I'd still be fine. However, If I used 4x4GB memory instead, I doubt that MC would've booted up.
> I agree, but stability-wise, RAM divider *does* make a difference, especially at 400+ FSB.


Well I've made an offer for 4×2Gib DDR2-1066 (Corsair memory). 16Gib is too much for my needs anyway.
Most people I know are perfectly fine with 8, and some of them are IT students.

To be continued


----------



## 4everAnoob

Got my X3363, the stupid P5E3 Pro motherboard is not going to 500 FSB, already unstable at 475 FSB.
Memory is ddr3 1333 mhz. I tried different dividers, no luck. 1:1 is obviously not possible.
It is not the cpu, I used multi 6x. The vid is around 1.125v which is really good I think.
Should be a great CPU if it wasnt for this nonsense.
Anybody got some pointers concerning the settings?

Overclocking instability cannot be caused by incorrect microcode right (it should be ok)?


----------



## maximdymok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Got my X3363, the stupid P5E3 Pro motherboard is not going to 500 FSB, already unstable at 475 FSB.
> Memory is ddr3 1333 mhz. I tried different dividers, no luck. 1:1 is obviously not possible.
> It is not the cpu, I used multi 6x. The vid is around 1.125v which is really good I think.
> Should be a great CPU if it wasnt for this nonsense.
> Anybody got some pointers concerning the settings?
> 
> Overclocking instability cannot be caused by incorrect microcode right (it should be ok)?


Well I have the same deal here, except P5Q3 maxes out at an even lower FSB - 425, 430 already is unstable no matter what (with 6x multi). At least my CPU has 9.5 multi so that still gives me 4GHz.


----------



## Phixip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> check this if has double codes I think now its ok
> 
> tested.zip 478k .zip file


Still needs help with the codes.
Thanks


----------



## Phixip

It's for a x5460 in a nforce xfx 780i sli motherboard. Phoenix/award bios.

http://xfxstorage.com/Support/BIOS/Motherboard/780i/XFX/7B1N2P09.BIN


----------



## 4everAnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximdymok*
> 
> Well I have the same deal here, except P5Q3 maxes out at an even lower FSB - 425, 430 already is unstable no matter what (with 6x multi). At least my CPU has 9.5 multi so that still gives me 4GHz.


Wow that is lame, and yours is a P45 even :S. Out of interestm have you tried with a different CPU?

It is difficult to find good P45's in my country and all the prices are stupidly inflated. Might as well throw an i7 or 6 corr system together for the prices that are being asked :S

I found a ASRock P43 w/ USB3 but I don't have high hopes for it, it is P43 and almost certaintly 4 phase power. What do you think?


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximdymok*
> 
> Well I have the same deal here, except P5Q3 maxes out at an even lower FSB - 425, 430 already is unstable no matter what (with 6x multi). At least my CPU has 9.5 multi so that still gives me 4GHz.


I've had the same problem with P5Q Pro - FSB wall at around 420-430 FSB, until I flashed modded BIOS by Ket, after that, magically, my board was capable of 500+ FSB no problem.

However, after a few months, just 2 weeks ago, that same board ended up with fried VRM MOSFET's and modded BIOS is one of potential suspects of it. Not like any of that matters to you, because there is no modded BIOS for P5Q3 (because of it's DDR3 memory controller), but I thought I'd mention that.


----------



## maximdymok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Wow that is lame, and yours is a P45 even :S. Out of interestm have you tried with a different CPU?
> 
> It is difficult to find good P45's in my country and all the prices are stupidly inflated. Might as well throw an i7 or 6 corr system together for the prices that are being asked :S
> 
> I found a ASRock P43 w/ USB3 but I don't have high hopes for it, it is P43 and almost certaintly 4 phase power. What do you think?


Well, I don't have any other quad cores to test with and supposedly dual cores can achieve higher FSBs much easier, so that's not much of a test. CPU doesn't even seem nearly maxed out yet, stable at 4037MHz @ 1.25V so I could probably get at least 4.2GHz with a reasonable voltage.

Gagarin has the same board but Deluxe, and his maxes out at around 450 FSB too AFAIK. I have seen some other people who achieved up to 480 FSB stable with quad cores though..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> I've had the same problem with P5Q Pro - FSB wall at around 420-430 FSB, until I flashed modded BIOS by Ket, after that, magically, my board was capable of 500+ FSB no problem.
> 
> However, after a few months, just 2 weeks ago, that same board ended up with fried VRM MOSFET's and modded BIOS is one of potential suspects of it. Not like any of that matters to you, because there is no modded BIOS for P5Q3 (because of it's DDR3 memory controller), but I thought I'd mention that.


Hmm, yeah too bad there's no modded BIOSes for mine, but maybe that's a good thing if I don't want my VRMs blown







Pretty sure my board already has 16 phase power delivery though.


----------



## Thunder76

Hallo everyone,

I recently purchased a CPU Xeon E5450, mounted on my gigabyte EP45-UD3P (V1.0) seems to be stable. From the Windows 7 i see correctly cpu, 4 cores.

The problem is when I want to turn off the computer, the power LED and the fans stay on.

I installed the bios F11d.

some idea of the problem?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunder76*
> 
> Hallo everyone,
> 
> I recently purchased a CPU Xeon E5450, mounted on my gigabyte EP45-UD3P (V1.0) seems to be stable. From the Windows 7 i see correctly cpu, 4 cores.
> 
> The problem is when I want to turn off the computer, the power LED and the fans stay on.
> 
> I installed the bios F11d.
> 
> some idea of the problem?


i have the same motherboard and the same bios Works perfect try it

bios.zip 614k .zip file


----------



## Thunder76

Thanks, I tried your bios but the problem remains, when I turn off the computer remains on fan and the led power.

you work all also set original bios?

(I did load default settings)


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunder76*
> 
> Thanks, I tried your bios but the problem remains, when I turn off the computer remains on fan and the led power.
> 
> you work all also set original bios?
> 
> (I did load default settings)


after load my bios go to bios settings and set optimize default then reboot First time go to Windows see if all ok and then go to bios again and do everything you want but if set optimize default and your hard drive set the Windows to achi not boot because defaults set to ide


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunder76*
> 
> Thanks, I tried your bios but the problem remains, when I turn off the computer remains on fan and the led power.
> 
> you work all also set original bios?
> 
> (I did load default settings)


reset cmos from jumper or battery at motherboard


----------



## Thunder76

I already reset by the bridge and removing the battery. (I have a hdd ssd set in ahci) thanks for the support I try again tomorrow..


----------



## Thunder76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunder76*
> 
> I already reset by the bridge and removing the battery. (I have a hdd ssd set in ahci) thanks for the support I try again tomorrow..


No problem with my E8400.


----------



## addy86

Hi everyone, was wondering if someone can help

problem - i have just recently brought a 771 socket Xeon X5355 2667 MHz FSB 1333MHz for 775 socket Gigabyte GA-N650SLi-DS4. I did the mod installed the adapter on the CPU and safely removed the tabs from the motherboard. It powers up but nothing on screen and no keyboard or mouse functions. when i put my old CPU everything still works.

i have updated my bios with F8F (with microcode of cpu000006f7_plat00000040_ver0000006b_date20101002.bin) was on F7. Still no luck. Is X5355 compatible with my motherboard?


----------



## uge44

Schlule -
Quote:


> Flashed it using phlash16.exe and, to my disbelief, it worked!


Which parameters did you use to flash it??


----------



## JoanTheSpark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addy86*
> 
> Hi everyone, was wondering if someone can help
> 
> problem - i have just recently brought a 771 socket Xeon X5355 2667 MHz FSB 1333MHz for 775 socket Gigabyte GA-N650SLi-DS4. I did the mod installed the adapter on the CPU and safely removed the tabs from the motherboard. It powers up but nothing on screen and no keyboard or mouse functions. when i put my old CPU everything still works.
> 
> i have updated my bios with F8F (with microcode of cpu000006f7_plat00000040_ver0000006b_date20101002.bin) was on F7. Still no luck. Is X5355 compatible with my motherboard?


If you read through the 1st 100 or so pages of this thread you will find you have to do reseat the CPU, reapply the lga771>lga775 sticker properly, check that the tabs are really removed and no physical sign of them remains, you should also check with a magnifying glass that there are no bent pins, might need another lga771>lga775 sticker, etc.. good luck


----------



## 4everAnoob

I am now running my P5E3 Pro X48 + Xeon X3363 at 400 FSB with stock vcore (1.1625V, seems pretty good). This is only 3.4 GHz but it is very stable.
My gigabyte P35 was horribly unstable at 400 and higher, haven't even tried under 400, I think there is something wrong with it.
445 FSB is almost stable, did get a BSOD after an hour of gaming, and IBT on very high does give an error after a while. I used vcore 1.35V and it did get quite toasty around 75 C (hyper 212 EVO). 450 FSB is rather unstable. Anything higher is pretty much impossible. Highest boot is 495 FSB, but weirdly this only works sometimes? I set 495 FSB in BIOS, it switches off, no POST, press reset button, it POSTs (and then crashes first second loading windows).


----------



## 4everAnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoanTheSpark*
> 
> If you read through the 1st 100 or so pages of this thread you will find you have to do reseat the CPU, reapply the lga771>lga775 sticker properly, check that the tabs are really removed and no physical sign of them remains, you should also check with a magnifying glass that there are no bent pins, might need another lga771>lga775 sticker, etc.. good luck


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addy86*
> 
> Hi everyone, was wondering if someone can help
> 
> problem - i have just recently brought a 771 socket Xeon X5355 2667 MHz FSB 1333MHz for 775 socket Gigabyte GA-N650SLi-DS4. I did the mod installed the adapter on the CPU and safely removed the tabs from the motherboard. It powers up but nothing on screen and no keyboard or mouse functions. when i put my old CPU everything still works.
> 
> i have updated my bios with F8F (with microcode of cpu000006f7_plat00000040_ver0000006b_date20101002.bin) was on F7. Still no luck. Is X5355 compatible with my motherboard?


Accordng to delidded.com the N650i does not support 45nm CPUs officially...


----------



## JoanTheSpark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Accordng to delidded.com the N650i does not support 45nm CPUs officially...


True, there are 4 mobos with N650i chipset in the list, none of them a Gigabyte:

ASUS P5N-E SLI works with X5450
Dell XPS 630i works with X5470, X5460 (C0), E5420 (C0), X5365
MSI P6N SLI failed E5450 (C0)
MSI P6N SLI Platinum works with X5460 (C0), E5345 (SLAEJ)
Myself I will be trying to get an E5450 (E0 or C0, depends on what I get) to work in Dell G45M03 (should be easy peasy according to delidded), Asus P5QL-EM (not on delidded, but similar asus models work) and Intel DG33BU (not on delidded, has been asked in post 22015712)


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Accordng to delidded.com the N650i does not support 45nm CPUs officially...


and X5355 is 65nm


----------



## 4everAnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> and X5355 is 65nm


Derpity derp...


----------



## addy86

Hi All,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoanTheSpark*
> 
> If you read through the 1st 100 or so pages of this thread you will find you have to do reseat the CPU, reapply the lga771>lga775 sticker properly, check that the tabs are really removed and no physical sign of them remains, you should also check with a magnifying glass that there are no bent pins, might need another lga771>lga775 sticker, etc.. good luck


I have read many pages and have tried a lot of different techniques like taking the CMOS battery out and other troubleshooting problems from delidded.

my pins were bent so i did straighten them out to the best i can.


Spoiler: Pins







The CPU also doesn't sit flush because the CPU board is a little thicker than my old CPU


Spoiler: CPU







I have replaced the CPU adapter many times now.


Spoiler: CPU Adapter







Still there is no POST. I think X5355 (65nm B3 - SLAC4 - 6F7) may be not compatible with this motherboard. although it should be, its same as Q6700; the only difference is the FSB.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addy86*
> 
> Hi All,
> I have read many pages and have tried a lot of different techniques like taking the CMOS battery out and other troubleshooting problems from delidded.
> 
> my pins were bent so i did straighten them out to the best i can.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CPU also doesn't sit flush because the CPU board is a little thicker than my old CPU
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have replaced the CPU adapter many times now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CPU Adapter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still there is no POST. I think X5355 (65nm B3 - SLAC4 - 6F7) may be not compatible with this motherboard. although it should be, its same as Q6700; the only difference is the FSB.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addy86*
> 
> Hi All,
> I have read many pages and have tried a lot of different techniques like taking the CMOS battery out and other troubleshooting problems from delidded.
> 
> my pins were bent so i did straighten them out to the best i can.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CPU also doesn't sit flush because the CPU board is a little thicker than my old CPU
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have replaced the CPU adapter many times now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CPU Adapter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still there is no POST. I think X5355 (65nm B3 - SLAC4 - 6F7) may be not compatible with this motherboard. although it should be, its same as Q6700; the only difference is the FSB.


1. In most cases no POST is caused by the socket that is still blocking cpu from making good contact with the pins. If you still feel that cpu has hard time fitting in, trim the tabs or sides a bit more.
2. If you have bent pins that might be it. Look at pins from sides at low angle. You should notice they stand out from correct rows, or reflect light differently. - Pins need to be in near perfect order, so carefully straighten them out as much as possible.
3. Bad modded BIOS can make it much worse than clean version. Post your modded BIOS and I will look into it.


----------



## Bergdoktor

Didnt have much time over the weekend but so far I have managed to stabilize my decent overclock with satsifying voltages.
Hardware Specs:
Xeon x3363 E0 (2,83ghz = 8.5 x 333mhz @ 3,79ghz = 8.5x 445mhz)
Asus P5E X38 Chipset (Crossflashed to Rampage Formula bios 1.001)
4x 2GB OCZ Ram PC-8500 @ 1066mhz (2 Different 2x2GBsets, OCZ Reaper, OCZ xtc platinum). 5-5-5-15 timings

I will add the Bios settings later, see the screenshot for more details in the meantime


----------



## addy86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> 1. In most cases no POST is caused by the socket that is still blocking cpu from making good contact with the pins. If you still feel that cpu has hard time fitting in, trim the tabs or sides a bit more.
> 2. If you have bent pins that might be it. Look at pins from sides at low angle. You should notice they stand out from correct rows, or reflect light differently. - Pins need to be in near perfect order, so carefully straighten them out as much as possible.
> 3. Bad modded BIOS can make it much worse than clean version. Post your modded BIOS and I will look into it.


Ok thanks you were right. Another problem now tho. the screen powers up but gets stuck on the gigabyte splash screen. this only happens if i remove the keyboard and mouse with only the power and monitor attached, otherwise its the same as before no power to screen.

My Bios file

BIOS.zip 385k .zip file


Update: i fixed the mouse and keyboard issue by removing the CMOS battery. Still no luck with splash screen tho


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addy86*
> 
> Ok thanks you were right. Another problem now tho. the screen powers up but gets stuck on the gigabyte splash screen. this only happens if i remove the keyboard and mouse with only the power and monitor attached, otherwise its the same as before no power to screen.
> 
> My Bios file
> 
> BIOS.zip 385k .zip file
> 
> 
> Update: i fixed the mouse and keyboard issue by removing the CMOS battery. Still no luck with splash screen tho


I'm not sure how but you definitely f..ed this BIOS.
Somehow cbrom doesn't see microcodes in your version except for 6F7 and F32 and ncpucode file size is only 4KB, but weird thing is intelmicrocodelist still shows all microcodes that are inside BIOS. At the same time cbrom shows nicely all microcodes in vanilla BIOS version and in the version I've just patched. My best guess is you messed up when you tried to replace 6FB with your 6F7 and this caused ncpucode module to split.


----------



## Wojton

Wow, I sure as hell have learned a lot about overclocking today!

A couple of days ago I reported, that my [email protected] passed over 8 hours of Prime95 Blend, aswell as SmallFFT with [email protected],40625V and Northbridge Voltage @1,35V. *No errors*.

However, today, I've played GTA V a bit, until all of the sudden, I got weird artifacts and blinking textures and the audio suddenly went very quiet, despite that the volume hasn't been changed (it is worth mentioning that I have a dedicated soundcard, Xonar DX). I rebooted the system, checked the settings in BIOS, turns out that somehow I haven't set PCI-e Frequency, as it was left at Auto (which, at 445FSB equals ~134MHz, WAY too much). I've set it to 100MHz, rebooted, artifacts dissapeared, volume was back to normal. If anything, this proves that *PCI-e frequency above 100MHz isn't healthy for the hardware*. Not a major discovery.

But we're just getting started.

After that, I played GTA V for another hour without a problem, then - bam - BSOD "PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA". After doing a bit of research, I found out that RAM might be a probable cause of it. So I went back to BIOS, Incresed the VCore, DRAM voltage and NB voltage. Started the game again - same BSOD almost immediately. That left me puzzled.

Then I thought, that maybe Prime doesn't stress my system enough to make it crash. So I decided to give Intel Burn Test a try. *It took it less than 2 minutes to determine, that my system is not stable - something that Prime95 didn't do in total 16+ hours of testing.* After doing some more research, I decided to follow people's advice and raise the VTT, aka FSB Voltage from factory setting to +0,2V, which, in case of P35, gives 1,4V. *Apparently, in order to go anywhere past 400-420FSB with P35 motherboard and a quad-core CPU, increased VTT is a must.* Well, it certainly did the trick in my case, because while increasing VTT, I lowered the DRAM voltage from 2,1 back to 1,9V, NB voltage from 1,4 to 1,35V (+0,100 in BIOS) and even then Intel Burn Test errored only after 6 passes. So I increased the NB Voltage back to 1,4V (+0,150 in BIOS), with the (hopefully) final settings being:
Quote:


> CPU VCore: 1,40625V (1,38V after VDrop)
> DRAM Voltage: +0,1V (1,9V)
> Northbridge, aka G(MCH) Voltage: +0.150V (1,4V)
> VTT, aka FSB Voltage: +0,2V (1,4V)


I haven't ran IBT with these settings yet, instead, I decided to try them out in GTA V. Played the game for little over 2 hours, no BSOD's, no crashes, runs smooth as a butter (apart from rare stuttering, which I think is caused by the game itself.

I might try lowering VTT later and see how it works out, but for now, I've learned 3 things:

When it comes to stability testing, Intel Burn Test is superior to Prime95. The system that passed a couple of hours of Prime fails IBT after 2 minutes.
VTT is necessary in order to stabilize quad-core CPU's at FSB over 400, especially with P35 board. I just wish someone has told me that before I found it out myself. Also, I hope that I won't fry another motherboard because of it.








When it comes to overclocking, you never know it all









*TL;DR*: P35 motherboards at 400+ FSB and Quad-Core CPU require VTT increase in order to remain stable. Intel Burn Test is a better tool than Prime95 for stability testing.


----------



## SaberShip

@Wojton
Nice work on 4ghz!








Interesting finds, It's been a few months since I have posted here, but I have continued to learn many things about overclocking these Xeons myself as well.
I also have found out that VTT increase is quite necessary for 4ghz +

Here is something I have read on this forum and found out personally as well:
Check and see if your mobo has a bios setting for MCH clock skew, many people including myself have found good results by setting this to ~50ps on P45 boards.
I am curious if this setting affects P35 boards similarly, I have been able to go above fsb 430 fairly easily after this setting. On my board before the 50ps setting I was uncomfortable with the voltages needed to go above fsb 430 with any kind of stability. Its a theory of mine that this value could be helpful if you have a lot of ram (ie. 8gb or all 4 slots populated). Be-ware, however, that setting this value above 100-150ps can make your system fail to post.

As of now, I have been able to squeeze out 450 fsb (x9.5 = ~4.27Ghz) with 1.43V Vcore, VTT at 1.4-1.42V, and Vmch at 1.36V. Its not 100% stable yet, though im tweaking it to get it there!

Learning stuff every day.


----------



## addy86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> I'm not sure how but you definitely f..ed this BIOS.
> Somehow cbrom doesn't see microcodes in your version except for 6F7 and F32 and ncpucode file size is only 4KB, but weird thing is intelmicrocodelist still shows all microcodes that are inside BIOS. At the same time cbrom shows nicely all microcodes in vanilla BIOS version and in the version I've just patched. My best guess is you messed up when you tried to replace 6FB with your 6F7 and this caused ncpucode module to split.


i just follow the tutorial on delidded. either way i have reinstalled the bios back to F7 from the back-up BIOS. even checked it with CPU-Z. still getting stuck on GIGABYTE logo screen. i took the CMOS battery, left it for 10 mins. still the same results. No beep no nothing if i can only understand what the problem is. Do you think the pins are not still connecting with the CPU???


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaberShip*
> 
> @Wojton
> Here is something I have read on this forum and found out personally as well:
> Check and see if your mobo has a bios setting for MCH clock skew, many people including myself have found good results by setting this to ~50ps on P45 boards.
> I am curious if this setting affects P35 boards similarly, I have been able to go above fsb 430 fairly easily after this setting. On my board before the 50ps setting I was uncomfortable with the voltages needed to go above fsb 430 with any kind of stability. Its a theory of mine that this value could be helpful if you have a lot of ram (ie. 8gb or all 4 slots populated). Be-ware, however, that setting this value above 100-150ps can make your system fail to post.
> 
> As of now, I have been able to squeeze out 450 fsb (x9.5 = ~4.27Ghz) with 1.43V Vcore, VTT at 1.4-1.42V, and Vmch at 1.36V. Its not 100% stable yet, though im tweaking it to get it there!


I'd love to try that, but P35 doesn't support clock skew modification (you won't find these settings with any P35 motherboard).

I'm not really "comfortable" with VTT and Northbridge voltage of 1.4V (despite active cooling, northbridge gets rather hot under heavy load), but if that's what it takes to stabilize my Xeon at 4,0+ GHz, I'm willing to take the risk









As far as I've learned with P5Q Pro, my E5450 has very similiar overclocking capabilities:

*4,0GHz, [email protected],39V, memory 890MHz, [email protected],9V* -->current 24/7 setting with P35-DS4, VTT:1,4V, NB:1,4V
*4,05GHz , [email protected],43V, memory 900MHz [email protected],9V* --> old 24/7 setting that I used with P5Q Pro (VTT, NB at factory defaults, probably would be unstable under IBT now when I think about it)
*4,16GHz, [email protected],50625V, memory 920MHz [email protected],0V* --> old gaming setting that I used with P5Q Pro that *killed it* after 4 hours of GTA V ([email protected],35V, NB: 1,3V)

460FSB was the highest FSB I could stabilize with P5Q Pro and I doubt that it's going to be any higher with P35-DS4. It is also a peak of my E5450 capabilities and it was getting VERY hot under Prime95 (we're talking 90C+ with Pentagram Karakorum, which is a decent cooler).

*Every CPU has a parabolical VCore-Frequency relation*, which means that when overclocking, there is always a point, above which increasing frequency requires too much VCore increase to be worth it, unless of course, you're overclocking for competitive reasons, not for daily usage.

That is why I'm not going to make the same mistake again and push every last MHz out of my Xeon, 4.0GHz seems to be all it can offer for 24/7 usage, so I'm not gonna try to push it above that (though I'm considering buying X5470, just for those additional 400-500MHz







).


----------



## nobita29

someone help me settings oc 3.6ghz for e5450 + ep43-ud3l pls


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> It is also a peak of my E5450 capabilities and it was getting VERY hot under Prime95 (we're talking 90C+ with Pentagram Karakorum, which is a decent cooler).
> 
> *Every CPU has a parabolical VCore-Frequency relation*, which means that when overclocking, there is always a point, above which increasing frequency requires too much VCore increase to be worth it, unless of course, you're overclocking for competitive reasons, not for daily usage.
> 
> 4.0GHz seems to be all it can offer for 24/7 usage, so I'm not gonna try to push it above that (though I'm considering buying X5470, just for those additional 400-500MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


If your E5450 was already past throttling temperature @4,1GHz than I doubt you will be able to OC X5470 500MHz more. X5470 is very hot when overclocked.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nobita29*
> 
> someone help me settings oc 3.6ghz for e5450 + ep43-ud3l pls


Code:



Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 9
CPU Frequency ...........................: 3,60GHz (400x9)

Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100 or Auto (ONLY if your board does not boot with 100)
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00B
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time...................................:5
tRCD ..............................................:5
tRP..................................................:5
tRAS................................................:18

Motherboard Voltage Control

CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....:1.3000V

CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.1.500V

DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V

Advanced Settings

CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Enabled]

*Leave everything else on factory defaults*, and you're done









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> If your E5450 was already past throttling temperature @4,1GHz than I doubt you will be able to OC X5470 500MHz more. X5470 is very hot when overclocked.


I never said that I'm not planning to change the cooler along with it, especially that Karakorum has quite uneven contact surface and comes with only LGA775 mount, which won't be any use after Haswell/Skylake upgrade in the future








Plus, keep in mind that my E5450 needs 1,50625V to be stable at 4,1GHz, where as X5470 shouldn't need more than 1,35 (yes, I realise that it's thermal output is still going to be higher at that voltage than E5450's







)

I was thinking about buying Hyper 212 EVO for a while now and that's probably what I'm gonna end up getting next month unless I find something with better performance/cost ratio.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addy86*
> 
> i just follow the tutorial on delidded. either way i have reinstalled the bios back to F7 from the back-up BIOS. even checked it with CPU-Z. still getting stuck on GIGABYTE logo screen. i took the CMOS battery, left it for 10 mins. still the same results. No beep no nothing if i can only understand what the problem is. Do you think the pins are not still connecting with the CPU???


Maybe you have have 533MHz RAM stick and it can't handle 667MHz? Other than that standard BIOS doesn't have microcodes for any 1333FSB cpu and you are trying to run a 1333FSB Xeon. As we already have established your modded BIOS was bad and it was causing mobo to malfunction.
I can patch BIOS for you if you want, contact me on priv.


----------



## nobita29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
> Robust Graphics Booster ...............: Auto
> CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 9
> CPU Frequency ...........................: 3,60GHz (400x9)
> 
> Clock Chip Control
> Standard Clock Control
> CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
> CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 400
> PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100 or Auto (ONLY if your board does not boot with 100)
> C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]
> 
> DRAM Performance Control
> Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
> Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.).....: Disabled
> (G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
> System Memory Multiplier ..............: 2.00B
> Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 800
> DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]
> 
> Standard Timing Control
> CAS Latency Time...................................:5
> tRCD ..............................................:5
> tRP..................................................:5
> tRAS................................................:18
> 
> Motherboard Voltage Control
> 
> CPU
> CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....:1.3000V
> 
> CPU Termination&#8230;..... 1.200V
> CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.1.500V
> 
> DRAM
> DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....1.800V
> 
> Advanced Settings
> 
> CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
> CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
> CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
> Virtualization Technology................: [Enabled]
> 
> *Leave everything else on factory defaults*, and you're done


i got blue screen of death







can't boot to window


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nobita29*
> 
> i got blue screen of death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't boot to window


What is the exact name and amount of RAM that you're using?


----------



## nobita29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> What is the exact name and amount of RAM that you're using?


i'm using Adata ddr 2 800 bus (2x2gb)


----------



## Wojton

Set CPU VCore to 1.33V, Termination Voltage to 1.24V, MCH Core to 1.20V. If that doesn't help, set PCI-Express frequency to Auto.


----------



## gagarin77

I'm very sad as the external high flow stand alone fan that I used for my overclocking sessions broke down today. It worked flawlessly till now, even though it was bought in 1990...guess thats Japanese engineering for you. The motor's brushes faded to the point where they were nearly non existent and today the copper brush holders finally got caught into the commutator and were torn into pieces:sonic:
sorry for OT


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> I'm very sad as the external high flow stand alone fan that I used for my overclocking sessions broke down today. It worked flawlessly till now, even though it was bought in 1990...guess thats Japanese engineering for you. The motor's brushes faded to the point where they were nearly non existent and today the copper brush holders finally got caught into the commutator and were torn into pieces:sonic:
> sorry for OT


RIP fan







Everything back then was made to last. Not just fans. A radio-cassete player bought over 25 years ago still works like a charm (in dusty environment, mind you), where as boombox bought 10 years ago broke down after 5 years of rare usage. Same goes for TV and household appliances like fridge, washing machine, vacuum cleaner, blender, many of these are older than I am and yet, work just fine, unlike their modern equivalents, which are built to break down right when warranty ends.


----------



## Blacklac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nobita29*
> 
> i got blue screen of death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't boot to window


You're board could have bad vDroop. Enable LLC (load line calibration)


----------



## addy86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Maybe you have have 533MHz RAM stick and it can't handle 667MHz? Other than that standard BIOS doesn't have microcodes for any 1333FSB cpu and you are trying to run a 1333FSB Xeon. As we already have established your modded BIOS was bad and it was causing mobo to malfunction.
> I can patch BIOS for you if you want, contact me on priv.


I had added microcodes for x5355 did a better job then last time - but im still getting stuck on the mobo logo screen. so i decide to disable the logo screen so i can see what is happening with POST. all i see is the CPU name and CPUID = 06F7 and PATCH ID = 6B (i think can't remember)

i think this due to my ram. i have 1x 800mhz ddr2, which isn't getting me nowhere. the funny things i also have 2x 533mhz ddr2 and with it goes further pass the post screen and gets stuck on another black screen. at lease it working last week i couldn't even get the screen working.


----------



## 4everAnoob

So I am about to get a Gigabyte GA-EP45C-DS3R, do you guys think it will OC well?
Or is the UD3R version much better?
When I look at the pictures the UD3R has fancy heatsinks but I don't see extra power phases.
A quick answer would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## AVATARAT

I lower the voltage of my Xeon E5440 now it is 1.152V on idle and 1.088V on load (prime).

So my question is about voltage is it OK for 24/7 or is too low ?


----------



## 4everAnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AVATARAT*
> 
> I lower the voltage of my Xeon E5440 now it is 1.152V on idle and 1.088V on load (prime).
> 
> So my question is about voltage is it OK for 24/7 or is too low ?


Intel burn test high 10x will confirm that for you


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> So I am about to get a Gigabyte GA-EP45C-DS3R, do you guys think it will OC well?
> Or is the UD3R version much better?
> When I look at the pictures the UD3R has fancy heatsinks but I don't see extra power phases.
> A quick answer would be appreciated. Thanks.


Probably it is worse than UD3. UD3x were build for overclocking and had newer chipset revision (A3) capable of higher clocks. You will also need to replace the DS3R's NB heatsink and install another two on VRM before it gets fried. Other than that a combination of DDR2 - DDR3 was never a good idea ...namely BIOS modules had to be peculiar. And finally the number of HWbot submissions on that mobo can tell us something.


----------



## AVATARAT

Thank you.


----------



## addy86

[quote name="addy86"

I had added microcodes for x5355 did a better job then last time - but im still getting stuck on the mobo logo screen. so i decide to disable the logo screen so i can see what is happening with POST. all i see is the CPU name and CPUID = 06F7 and PATCH ID = 6B (i think can't remember)

i think this due to my ram. i have 1x 800mhz ddr2, which isn't getting me nowhere. the funny things i also have 2x 533mhz ddr2 and with it goes further pass the post screen and gets stuck on another black screen. at lease it working last week i couldn't even get the screen working.[/quote]

I think I have finally find the problem. X5355 CPU uses full buffered memory whereas my motherboard uses unbuffered memory GA-650SLI-DS4. Do you think this is what is causing the problem?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addy86*
> 
> [quote name="addy86"
> 
> I think I have finally find the problem. X5355 CPU uses full buffered memory whereas my motherboard uses unbuffered memory GA-650SLI-DS4. Do you think this is what is causing the problem?


That's not it mate. All the modded Xeons here were designed to work with server type memory - buffered, registered and with ECC, but they still work fine with standard DDR2 and even with DDR3. This is because memory controller is not inside the cpu, but inside the chipset.
The thing that may be interfering is that your mobo doesn't support 1333FSB cpus, it doesn't even have a singe microcode for cpus with FSB so high.

1. Use only 800MHz module if you are sure it isn't broken, don't mix it with 533. 533MHz DDR2 won't work with 1333FSB cpu at full speed. You need 667MHz or higher RAM.
2. Post a screen from cbrom's report of your modded BIOS. Use cmd with command line: _cbrom195.exe yourbios.bin /d_


----------



## addy86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> That's not it mate. All the modded Xeons here were designed to work with server type memory - buffered, registered and with ECC, but they still work fine with standard DDR2 and even with DDR3. This is because memory controller is not inside the cpu, but inside the chipset.
> The thing that may be interfering is that your mobo doesn't support 1333FSB cpus, it doesn't even have a singe microcode for cpus with FSB so high.
> 
> 1. Use only 800MHz module if you are sure it isn't broken, don't mix it with 533. 533MHz DDR2 won't work with 1333FSB cpu at full speed. You need 667MHz or higher RAM.
> 2. Post a screen from cbrom's report of your modded BIOS. Use cmd with command line: _cbrom195.exe yourbios.bin /d_


oh..i didn't know that. sorry mate I'm still learning.You are right, there is no FSB1333 for quad core's only 1066. On the gigabyte website its says it supports FSB1333. I'm sure if the core 2 duo's CPU can do it so should the quad core's..right?

I'm sure 800MHz isn't broken, because CPU-Z says it running at 400MHz. Below is my post screen of my modded BIOS.


----------



## gagarin77

@addy86 sorry I didn't noticed that it has support for c2d E6xxx 1333FSB variants. Still it doesn't necessarily mean that it will work with quad core. If the chipset doesn't natively support them and gigabyte didn't add a support for them in BIOS assembler it may not work. Stay positive there were some similar cases in this thread that were successful. Mobo certainly tries because it POSTs. Maybe some additional NB voltage wold do the trick or setting a lower 1066FSB prior to installing a Xeon. This would help ease up the stress that quad core cpu puts on mobo.

BIOS looks ok, although idk why you replaced so many microcodes that won't be used. This just makes more possible errors. You only need to add 6F7 for LGA771 platform, don't replace anything, just add it, there is still free space so it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## addy86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @addy86 sorry I didn't noticed that it has support for c2d E6xxx 1333FSB variants. Still it doesn't necessarily mean that it will work with quad core. If the chipset doesn't natively support them and gigabyte didn't add a support for them in BIOS assembler it may not work. Stay positive there were some similar cases in this thread that were successful. Mobo certainly tries because it POSTs. Maybe some additional NB voltage wold do the trick or setting a lower 1066FSB prior to installing a Xeon. This would help ease up the stress that quad core cpu puts on mobo.
> 
> BIOS looks ok, although idk why you replaced so many microcodes that won't be used. This just makes more possible errors. You only need to add 6F7 for LGA771 platform, don't replace anything, just add it, there is still free space so it shouldn't be a problem


All i did to the bios was add the microcode for X5355 only, (i didn't want to delete the old process as it still works and i can get into windows). all the others were already there. the only thing that is different from the original bios is "SLOT1 6B 06F7". its also in the Intel microcode list - CPUID=6F7 Rev=6B 2010/10/02 CRC=CC4DEED3 Off=6CFE0 Size=1000 Plat=6. i'm going to try to do some research in lowering the voltage - at the moment all i want to do is get into windows with the processor.


----------



## 4everAnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Probably it is worse than UD3. UD3x were build for overclocking and had newer chipset revision (A3) capable of higher clocks. You will also need to replace the DS3R's NB heatsink and install another two on VRM before it gets fried. Other than that a combination of DDR2 - DDR3 was never a good idea ...namely BIOS modules had to be peculiar. And finally the number of HWbot submissions on that mobo can tell us something.


Thanks for the quick response. Went with it anyway, was a good price with lots of extra's. I will report back the results in the near future.
About the VRM/NB, could I just stick an 80 mm fan near / on top of the NB to cool it?


----------



## 90Ninety

Quote:


> I found ppl here and there with the same mainboard as me who could not install the xeon/ didn´t know how to patch/didn´t find a patched bios. so here it is:
> 
> The last ASUS Striker II Extreme BIOS (v. 1402) patched with the Xeon 771 microcodes installed:
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!yspxiAQL!iMKi92Qmb9nD7Z79yBIjIrfZqEBt-MZNP53-EbAHYp0
> 
> Hope will be useful for those ppl with this mainboard that don´t want / don´t khow how to patch their bios.biggrin.gif


Anyone got the Microcode for the Striker 2 Extreme 790i chipset , there was a link in quoted post ( page 280) . However this link has now expired , would be much appreciated if someone could share

Many Thanks


----------



## kay188

P5Q-E & X5460.

I used Ket's 5th Anniversary Final bios and added the LGA771 microcode. BIOS is not letting Windows boot. It hangs at the logo.

If I flash back to original Ket's mBIOS, I get the update bios message but everything is fine and will boot normally.

I've tried clearing bios plenty of times, flashing multiple variations of adding microcodes (updating LGA775 and LGA771 codes) to Ket's mBIOS, but still won't work.

I prefer to use Ket's BIOS due to the fact that he has modded it for better and more stable performance.

Any idea?
Or rather, anyone could mod me a proper KET's 5th Anniversary Bios?

Thanks


----------



## eraycanli

hi everyone, just mounted a modded Xeon X5460 on my P5Q SE mobo.
it works fine but can't get rid of Update Bios to Unleash CPU Power message. i inserted microcodes and updated bios but still keeps appearing.
anyone with same combination?


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eraycanli*
> 
> hi everyone, just mounted a modded Xeon X5460 on my P5Q SE mobo.
> it works fine but can't get rid of Update Bios to Unleash CPU Power message. i inserted microcodes and updated bios but still keeps appearing.
> anyone with same combination?


Open up CPU-Z. Does it show SSE4.1 and VT-x among other supported instructions?


----------



## kay188

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Open up CPU-Z. Does it show SSE4.1 and VT-x among other supported instructions?


Mine does not show that, well, mainly because I can't get windows to boot after inserting the microcode into KET's mBIOS.


----------



## Wojton

I was referring to eraycanli's post, I don't know how to resolve your issue, mine P5Q Pro was running great with Ket's BIOS and Xeon microcodes - until it ended up with fried power section, that is.


----------



## 4everAnoob

Update on gigabyte ep45c-ds3r...
Using e5450 e0 vid 1.2375v (seems quite high?)
A bit weird so far. Definitely a lot better than the p35 version.
So moments ago I passed 10x IBT high at 445x9 with vcore 1.4 and nb 1.2.
That was using a Dell delta 150cfm fan (not at full speed) directly pointing at the nb and vrm.
Temps are high (at all times distance to tj max was at least 15) because I'm using freezer 7 pro temporarily, and I didn't even mount it lol, only held by gravity...
Fast forward to now, mounted freezer 7 properly, delta fan removed, same bios settings, IBT Fail.
Trying again now but with 80mm fan in same position as the delta earlier.

EDIT: 1.425 vcore = stable. Rather high, but maybe this e5450 is just crap

EDIT 2: p5e3 pro w/ x3363 stable 445x9 1.3375 vcore. Pretty decent I think. OT I just read that the hyper 212 evo has an adjustable thumb screw to adjust pressure. I'm going to check this out, because my temp are too high for such a good cooler.


----------



## kay188

You guys think it's worth going from a X3360 to a (older tech) X5460 or E5450?

I didn't know the X5460 120W TDP was a lot more than I expected because I came from a X3360.

Only reason why I went LGA771 because I wanted faster stock speed lol. So I bought an E5450 for the 80W TDP.

So I'm going to sell the X5460. If anyone wants, it PM me, otherwise I may return it to the ebay seller or sell it myself.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Update on gigabyte ep45c-ds3r...
> Temps are high (at all times distance to tj max was at least 15) because I'm using freezer 7 pro temporarily, and I didn't even mount it lol, only held by gravity...


So ghetto









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Update on gigabyte ep45c-ds3r...
> 1.425 vcore = stable. Rather high, but maybe this e5450 is just crap


Nope, it's about average. I think your motherboard has only 4 power phases, which, joined with Quad-Core CPU means quite high VDrop. The real VCore is about 1,38V, check it under load in CPU-Z.
My P35-DS4 has 6 power phases and I need 1,40625V (1,38V reported by CPU-Z) for stable 4,0GHz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kay188*
> 
> You guys think it's worth going from a X3360 to a (older tech) X5460 or E5450?
> 
> I didn't know the X5460 120W TDP was a lot more than I expected because I came from a X3360.
> 
> Only reason why I went LGA771 because I wanted faster stock speed lol. So I bought an E5450 for the 80W TDP.


Probably not, depending on what clockspeed your X3360 reaches. 4,0-4,2GHz is all you can hope for with E5450. X5460 on the other hand does 4,2-4,4GHz. I was actually thinking about switching from E5450 to X5470 (80W vs 120W TDP), because with good air cooling, X5470 is capable of 4,5-4,6GHz. I probably won't do that though, performance gain/cost ratio is too low to be worth it.


----------



## 4everAnoob

Actually it is ultra durable 2 and should have 6 phases according to gigabyte...


----------



## Wojton

In that case, try lowering VCore to 1,4V and bumping VTT a little. Also, as *SaberShip* suggested, try changing MCH clock skew to 50ps. It might help, but I'd at least apply heatsinks on VRM if I wanted to use those settings 24/7.


----------



## kay188

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Probably not, depending on what clockspeed your X3360 reaches. 4,0-4,2GHz is all you can hope for with E5450. X5460 on the other hand does 4,2-4,4GHz. I was actually thinking about switching from E5450 to X5470 (80W vs 120W TDP), because with good air cooling, X5470 is capable of 4,5-4,6GHz. I probably won't do that though, performance gain/cost ratio is too low to be worth it.


I wanted something that would OC better than the X3360. Why so? Is it because of the 0.5 lower multiplier? E5450 80W TDP should OC quite well wouldn't it? Due to it's lower voltage so you could push it more. It's only barely slower than the X5460. As from my understanding the chips should mostly be the same just different clocks?

The 120W TDP is just way too hot for my room. Winter would be great as a heater. So for $25, I might as well go for the E5450 for just the lower heat and extra bit of speed and OC over the X3360.

I've hit 3.8 with the X3360 before with just FSB and NB voltage. It was stable for a long while, but then I went back to stock due to heat... and now it would BSOD at 3.8ghz.


----------



## kay188

I got my computer to boot and load windows on the microcode injected Ket bios.
The issue with it was I had some of the energy options turned on (second nature from my x3360 to enable the disabled).

I tried overclocking, I jumped straight to 450 putting the speed to 4.3ghz with 1.24 vcore, 1.4v NB and 1081mhz ram.

Freeze BSOD all over the place. Any tips how to get it working? Not an experienced overclocker, just avid at best as I only went to 3.8ghz with the x3360.


----------



## Bergdoktor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Update on gigabyte ep45c-ds3r...
> Using e5450 e0 vid 1.2375v (seems quite high?)
> 
> EDIT 2: p5e3 pro w/ x3363 stable 445x9 1.3375 vcore. Pretty decent I think. OT I just read that the hyper 212 evo has an adjustable thumb screw to adjust pressure. I'm going to check this out, because my temp are too high for such a good cooler.


the x3363 only has 8.5 multi, so I'm pretty sure you mean 8.5 x 445, right? Running my x3363 E0 at 8.5 x 445 on a p5e (ddr2) as well, only needed 1,256V vcore (aida64 reading under load) though.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kay188*
> 
> I wanted something that would OC better than the X3360. Why so? Is it because of the 0.5 lower multiplier? E5450 80W TDP should OC quite well wouldn't it? Due to it's lower voltage so you could push it more. It's only barely slower than the X5460. As from my understanding the chips should mostly be the same just different clocks?
> 
> The 120W TDP is just way too hot for my room. Winter would be great as a heater. So for $25, I might as well go for the E5450 for just the lower heat and extra bit of speed and OC over the X3360.


Performance scales almost linear for those chips, so there is only 5% of difference in performance in synthetic benchmarks between E5450 and X54560. Same 5% is between X3360 and E5450. This gap gets only slightly bigger when you push OC to the limit due to multiplier difference. Ultimately it is your choice, if you want to buy it, than do it, it is your money and those Xeons are cheap anyway.
As for the TDP it is not that simple. I did comparison tests last year (E5450 C0, X5450 E0, X5470 E0) and it turned out there is almost no difference in power consumption between X5450 120W TDP and E5450 80W TDP at stock speed and X5470 is just an hot oddball. However when overclocking @4GHz (using exactly the same settings: 9 x 445 1,4V Vcore 1,4V NB 1,7V DDR3) X5450 drained 40W more than E5450 in Prime95 Small FFT. Various other applications also were causing X5450 to drain 20-30W more power than E5450. The funny thing is I can still run X5450 @4GHz with my stock cooler without problem. So as you can see the heat is bearable if box cooler can take it.
Quote:


> I've hit 3.8 with the X3360 before with just FSB and NB voltage. It was stable for a long while, but then I went back to stock due to heat... and now it would BSOD at 3.8ghz


I don't know what were your settings, but if the heat was unbearable, than probably your voltages were too high and it caused degradation.


----------



## eraycanli

Hi Wojton, thanks for your reply.

Yes, CPU-Z shows SSE4.1 and VT-x among instructions.


----------



## 4everAnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bergdoktor*
> 
> the x3363 only has 8.5 multi, so I'm pretty sure you mean 8.5 x 445, right? Running my x3363 E0 at 8.5 x 445 on a p5e (ddr2) as well, only needed 1,256V vcore (aida64 reading under load) though.


Yes,indeed 8,5x445. And after more testing I need 1.35v in the bios, under load it drops a lot. Stock vid is 1.1625v.


----------



## kay188

Thanks for the information about the speed between the chips.

As for the heat, I meant that it was generating way more heat at STOCK speeds vs lower TDP chips, such as my x3360 with 90w TDP.
My room is small, so it becomes a heatbox really fast. The cooler can take it for sure, I'm using a Scythe Ninja 3b, Corsair 800D loaded with fans, as well as A/C unit in the room to keep the cool airflow going.

Once I put the microcode into the bios, it seems that the cpu isn't so hot anymore. Would that affect it?

As for OCing the x3360, maybe it was degradation. If I recall, the most voltage was 1.3v for a short amount of time, probably how I hit 3.8ghz stable.
Then I went back down after a few days as the room temp was a heat box.
All the time at any OC, the temp was under 50c. Even under load, it was 60c tops with low fan settings.

X3360 stock idle core temp would be 35s and cpu temp was 23c.

With the X5460 stock speed, core temp is idling at 50c, and cpu temp is 35c.
That's what I mean by the extra TDP heat output that contributes to the room temp.

I think I will go for the E5450 from your input due to the lower power draw. Lower power draw = less heat, right?
Heat is my main concern, under load, for my room temp. I have way too many electronics generating heat already for this tiny room.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kay188*
> 
> I've hit 3.8 with the X3360 before with just FSB and NB voltage. It was stable for a long while, but then I went back to stock due to heat... and now it would BSOD at 3.8ghz.


Why would you increase FSB voltage (aka VTT) before the actual CPU VCore? As Anandtech warned, you should never exceed VTT of 1,4V (and even that is a lot in my opinion) and VTT shouldn't exceed VCore value. If you were running VTT higher than VCore (which most likely was the case), then as gagarin said, your CPU probably degraded over time.

Performance-wise, the difference between [email protected],8GHz and [email protected],0GHz would be barely noticible. However, the same can't be said about thermal output, E5450 will definitely run cooler than X3360. *Mine reached 75C* on the hottest core, under Prime95 SmallFFT, at [email protected] cooled by Pentagram Karakorum (between Freezer 7 PRO and Hyper 212 EVO when it comes to cooling performance) on a rather warm day (25C ambient temperature). And no, microcodes have nothing to do with it's thermal output.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kay188*
> 
> X3360 stock idle core temp would be 35s and cpu temp was 23c.
> 
> With the X5460 stock speed, core temp is idling at 50c, and cpu temp is 35c.
> That's what I mean by the extra TDP heat output that contributes to the room temp.


*X3360 has Tjmax of 95C, while X5460/E5450 both have Tjmax of 85C*. That means, that upon switching from X3360 to X5460, the temperature reported by CoreTemp were 10C higher than its actual temperature. If you haven't changed the Tjmax value in the settings/config file, it might have seemed that your X5460 was getting quite hot, when it really wasn't.

What do you mean by "CPU temp"? Is that a temperature reported by BIOS? If so, it should be about the same as the one reported by CoreTemp, if it isn't, again, you probably need to change Tjmax value in CoreTemp accordingly to the used CPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eraycanli*
> 
> Hi Wojton, thanks for your reply.
> Yes, CPU-Z shows SSE4.1 and VT-x among instructions.


In that case, the microcodes have been updated properly. Perform a full CMOS reset procedure after flashing the modded BIOS file:

Power down, unplug power cord
Set CMOS jumper to "clear" position & remove CMOS battery
Press power button 3 times
Leave it for 2 mins


----------



## kay188

Oh no no, I didn't meant increased FSB voltage, although my sentence does suggest so.
Maybe placebo? After getting the microcode injected bios to work, it seemed the temp went down a bit lol.

I meant I used 8.5 x 450 before to hit 3.8ghz for the x3360, and NB voltage to 1.4v only a few times. Vcore was 1.3 tops. I only OC'ed for more photoshop power when I needed to edit photos.
Perhaps over the 5 years my x3360 has degraded. Who knows. It was a good chip though.

I don't use CoreTemp, I checked the temps with HWMonitor, AI Suite and Scythe Fan Controller w/ Temp probes.

The heat output of the x3360 and x5460 certainly feels a lot different in terms of room temperature.
I stuck a probe into the tiny heatsink above the copper heatpipes on the Scythe Ninja 3b, and it's definitely registering 10c higher than the x3360 for sure.

As for OCing, just simple 430 x 9.5, NB 1.34v, 1066 2.1v (rated performance ram) and auto everything.


----------



## 4everAnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kay188*
> 
> Thanks for the information about the speed between the chips.
> 
> As for the heat, I meant that it was generating way more heat at STOCK speeds vs lower TDP chips, such as my x3360 with 90w TDP.
> My room is small, so it becomes a heatbox really fast. The cooler can take it for sure, I'm using a Scythe Ninja 3b, Corsair 800D loaded with fans, as well as A/C unit in the room to keep the cool airflow going.
> 
> Once I put the microcode into the bios, it seems that the cpu isn't so hot anymore. Would that affect it?
> 
> As for OCing the x3360, maybe it was degradation. If I recall, the most voltage was 1.3v for a short amount of time, probably how I hit 3.8ghz stable.
> Then I went back down after a few days as the room temp was a heat box.
> All the time at any OC, the temp was under 50c. Even under load, it was 60c tops with low fan settings.
> 
> X3360 stock idle core temp would be 35s and cpu temp was 23c.
> 
> With the X5460 stock speed, core temp is idling at 50c, and cpu temp is 35c.
> That's what I mean by the extra TDP heat output that contributes to the room temp.
> 
> I think I will go for the E5450 from your input due to the lower power draw. Lower power draw = less heat, right?
> Heat is my main concern, under load, for my room temp. I have way too many electronics generating heat already for this tiny room.


I get the impression the E5450 is a bit lame, needs massive volts above 4-4.1 ghz. It doesn't get too hot though even with these volts, so maybe it just works that way.
But the X5460/X5470 seem to get much further with lower volts.


----------



## kay188

It's probably the multiplier. That 0.5x of a difference could be massive for speed.

I'm happy with 4ghz, anything more is just pushing it for daily use in my opinion.

And I got something along the lines of OCD for odd numbers like X5460 at 3.16ghz. Like what? Who came up with that number.


----------



## eraycanli

i have performed a reset by removing the battery and waiting for a few minutes.

will try again with changing the jumper. thanks!


----------



## Overclockinator

I use a Xeon E5410 at a Asus P5Q-EM Board. Sadly my FSB won't go higher then 419MHz (CPU: 2933MHz). Increasing the RAM Voltage and / or set the timings higher won't work. There would be a lot of potential to push the CPU-Clock even further but the pc just won't start if i set the fsb to > 419. Any ideas, what i can do?


----------



## 4everAnoob

Unfortunately, you have to get a different board. The chipset G45 is not able to go higher.
Or you could get a X5470 and reach 4 GHz, but it might explode the VRM.
So, I recommend to get a nice P45 motherboard, or a cheap P43 or P35 motherboard (dont buy if not cheap, not worth it).


----------



## Overclockinator

Hi and thanks for your answer.

How much higher could i get with the FSB on a P43 / P35 / P45 Board?


----------



## 4everAnoob

P45 450+ FSB guaranteed, possibly (much) more, P43 450+ FSB high chance, P35 400-500 luck / depending on quality of the motherboard.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> I get the impression the E5450 is a bit lame, needs massive volts above 4-4.1 ghz. It doesn't get too hot though even with these volts, so maybe it just works that way.
> But the X5460/X5470 seem to get much further with lower volts.


Let me tell you a little story from my overclocking past







Back when I was using Q6600, there was a common belief, that in order to reach high overclock with this CPU, you must get a low-VID chip, the lower it is, the better. So I borrowed a Q6600 with VID 1,20625V (almost the lowest VID possible to get) from a friend and temporarily replaced my own Q6600 (with VID 1,3000V, almost the highest VID possible to get).

Result? My friend's low-VID Q6600 would EASILY reach *3,[email protected],29V* (my own Q6600 needed *1,48V* for that), but it was getting, very, VERY hot with the exact same cooling, 50C+ idle (vs 36C) and reached 90C in less than 3 minutes under Prime95.

In comparison, my own, high-VID Q6600 passed 10 hours of Prime95 at *3,[email protected],41V* with maximum recorded temperature of 86C. I never tortured it with Prime on 3,[email protected],48V setting, but you get the idea. Both Q6600's were G0 revision and the cooler was mounted properly, I double checked to be sure.

That's when I learned that VCore is just a number, it doesn't translate directly to thermal output or power consumption of the CPU. X5460 generates as much, if not more heat at 1,3V as E5450 at 1,4V AND consumes more power. [email protected],4V doesn't look as cool as @1,3V, but other than that, it doesn't make a difference.

The reason why X5460 reaches about 4,2-4,4GHz and E5450 "only" 4,0-4,2GHz is it's higher multiplier, they both require 445-460FSB for that clockspeeds and there are only a couple of motherboards that can maintain stability at higher FSB values anyway.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclockinator*
> 
> I use a Xeon E5410 at a Asus P5Q-EM Board. Sadly my FSB won't go higher then 419MHz (CPU: 2933MHz). Increasing the RAM Voltage and / or set the timings higher won't work. There would be a lot of potential to push the CPU-Clock even further but the pc just won't start if i set the fsb to > 419. Any ideas, what i can do?


If your goal is to reach high FSB (don't know why would you want to do that other than for HWBot), then do as 4everAnoob suggested. But if you just want to reach higher CPU clock, then you've chosen the wrong CPU to begin with, sell your E5410 and buy either E5450 or X5460 (if you have a decent cooling to go along with it).
For daily usage, low FSB*high CPU multiplier is always better than High FSB*low CPU multiplier.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> P45 450+ FSB guaranteed, possibly (much) more


Tell that to Asus P5Q series owners using factory BIOS. Or any low-end P45 board owner in general.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> P43 450+ FSB high chance


I'd LOVE to see that too. Where are you getting those numbers from? HWBot?


----------



## Overclockinator

So is it possible to increase the voltage of the chipset or something to get more FSB out of it?


----------



## 4everAnoob

Won't help I'm afraid


----------



## khael

Hello guys,
i'd like to update my e5200 with a new quadcore processor.
I buy a new Xeon E5440 slbbj quad core cpu.


I have a Asus P5KPL-AM (Intel G31 + Intel ICH7)motherboard and i'd like to mod my bios.
I download last version, open with MMTOOL v3.22, open ROM and then go to CPU PATCH.
I load and apply the 3 file inside lga771_microcodes.zip:
cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin

But i don't understand if my microcode is there or not!
Following this th:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1440706/solved-need-help-updating-microcode-to-support-a-new-cpu
Quote:


> The CPUID for E5440 SLBBJ is 1067A (in hex: 7A 06 01 00).


But i don't understand if is there the CPU ID or not!


I read that with E-0 version there are several problems....
Can u support me on this bet or is better to choice another way (like buy a new computer)
Thanks in advance

Khael

ps: i don't wont to overclock my cpu, only have a rock solid pc!


----------



## 4everAnoob

yep it seems to be there (check the date, 2010).
To give yourself piece of mind, find out if your bios has a recovery procedure in case things go wrong.
But really I think it will be fine (also, you can check the bios file with intelmicrocodeslist.exe)


----------



## kay188

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> That's when I learned that VCore is just a number, it doesn't translate directly to thermal output or power consumption of the CPU. X5460 generates as much, if not more heat at 1,3V as E5450 at 1,4V AND consumes more power. [email protected],4V doesn't look as cool as @1,3V, but other than that, it doesn't make a difference.


Hm. I guess when I get the E5450, I'll post my results. The chips are only $20~ anyways these days. It'll be like 3 months though lol


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khael*
> 
> I load and apply the 3 file inside lga771_microcodes.zip:
> cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
> cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> 
> But i don't understand if my microcode is there or not!


The fragment of MMTool on your picture looks O.K. It has some old LGA775 microcodes (platform 01, 10, 11...) and the last entries are the ones you patched (Xeon microcodes - platform 04, 40, 44). Those microcodes support the whole 45nm 1333-1600FSB line of Xeons (like 52xx, 54xx, 33xx).


----------



## NICK5812002

Wawww
I have a dell precision 690 with a my171 - Socket LGA 771. Do you guys think I could benefit from mods to my bios in order to upgrade CPUs? Where should I start?
Thanks


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NICK5812002*
> 
> Wawww
> I have a dell precision 690 with a my171 - Socket LGA 771. Do you guys think I could benefit from mods to my bios in order to upgrade CPUs? Where should I start?
> Thanks


Dell's BIOS is unmodable in most of the cases.


----------



## NICK5812002

well ... thank you ... anyway ... no more dell for me ..


----------



## khael

thanks to all for the answer.
Now i just had to wait the new cpu








in total i spent 45€ for cpu and 5€ for mod it.
Thanks


----------



## kay188

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NICK5812002*
> 
> Wawww
> I have a dell precision 690 with a my171 - Socket LGA 771. Do you guys think I could benefit from mods to my bios in order to upgrade CPUs? Where should I start?
> Thanks


If your machine is LGA771 already... then you should be able to use other LGA771 Xeon C2Q processors


----------



## Wookie3011

Hi, i have bought and installed a e5450 3.00 ghz to a gigabyte ga-g41m combo rev 2.0 , i have checked that this motherboard is compatible and ive updated the necessary microcodes and flashed my bios and reset it, but i cant make it into bios and all i get is no signal to my monitor, am i going wrong somewhere?, any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookie3011*
> 
> Hi, i have bought and installed a e5450 3.00 ghz to a gigabyte ga-g41m combo rev 2.0 , i have checked that this motherboard is compatible and ive updated the necessary microcodes and flashed my bios and reset it, but i cant make it into bios and all i get is no signal to my monitor, am i going wrong somewhere?, any help would be greatly appreciated


Yes, you haven't performed full CMOS reset upon BIOS flashing:

Power down, unplug power cord
Set CMOS jumper to "clear" position & remove CMOS battery
Press power button 3 times
Leave it for 2 mins

Also, after clearing the CMOS, before you put in the Xeon, set your RAM frequency, timings and voltage manually in BIOS, accordingly to factory settings, you can find them out on manufacturers website or on the memory itself (often there is a sticker with factory timings, voltage and speed on the memory). If you're not sure about those settings, just give me the exact name of the memory you're using and I'll tell you exactly the settings you should use.


----------



## Wookie3011

thanks for getting back to me so quickly







, i have 2 sticks of 2gb crucial ddr2 ram 677 mhz CT25664AA667, as for the cmos reset i shall have to try that tonight when i get back from work


----------



## Quantumdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Yeah, that's what I'm talking about, specification might say that 16GB of RAM is supported, but reality might be a bit different. It all depends on the motherboard and memory used, from what I've read, high density modules (4GB+) are the most troublesome. I'm currently using 3x2GB memory without any issues and I'm pretty sure that I could've added the 4th module and I'd still be fine. However, If I used 4x4GB memory instead, I doubt that MC would've booted up.
> I agree, but stability-wise, RAM divider *does* make a difference, especially at 400+ FSB.


*X5492 Update*

There were some hard to predict stability issues. I figured temp. was running too high so I got myself a 2nd hand Corsair H60.
It works like a charm now. Today I expect arrival of my new memory (4×2Gib DDR2-1066).
As soon as I get everything stable, I will try to get the core clock up to 4GHz









-D-


----------



## eraycanli

Wojton, I have succesfully performed CMOS reset, but no change with Update BIOS message. I think I will learn to live with it







)


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookie3011*
> 
> Hi, i have bought and installed a e5450 3.00 ghz to a gigabyte ga-g41m combo rev 2.0 , i have checked that this motherboard is compatible and ive updated the necessary microcodes and flashed my bios and reset it, but i cant make it into bios and all i get is no signal to my monitor, am i going wrong somewhere?, any help would be greatly appreciated


Actually most common cause is that the plastic tabs on the socket are still blocking cpu from making good contact. Trim them exactly even with the socket's frame straight to the bottom so the cpu gets in the socket easily. Be careful not to bend pins, slow and steady wins the race.
Another thing to check is adapter placing (is it in correct column) and if cpu was installed with golden triangle corresponding another one on the socket's latch and a smaller one on the mobo's PCB.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookie3011*
> 
> thanks for getting back to me so quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i have 2 sticks of 2gb crucial ddr2 ram 677 mhz CT25664AA667, as for the cmos reset i shall have to try that tonight when i get back from work


I'm assuming that you have performed the socket mod correctly, if you're not sure about that, do what gagarin suggests. Otherwise, perform a full CMOS reset and then, go to BIOS (with your old CPU installed - *remember to put it in correctly now that the plastic tabs are removed*!) and change the following settings in BIOS:
Quote:


> Robust Graphics Booster___________ [Auto]
> CPU Host Clock Control_ [Enabled]
> CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [333]
> PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [100]
> C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
> System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [2.00]
> DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [Manual]
> 
> Performance Enhance = [Standard]
> 
> CAS Latency Time________________[5]
> Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay_________[5]
> Dram RAS# Precharge Delay_______[5]
> Precharge Delay (tRAS)__________[15]
> 
> System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
> DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [Normal]
> CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.30000V]


After that, switch the CPU back to Xeon. While doing that, once again make sure that the LGA771 adapter is applied correctly to the CPU and that the CPU fits into the socket without force and makes a good contact with the pins (doesn't sway in the socket when you gently press it on it's edges). If everything looks fine, your Xeon should boot up just fine with these BIOS settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantumdot*
> 
> As soon as I get everything stable, I will try to get the core clock up to 4GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -D-


So let me get it straight. You are planning to get a low-end motherboard up to 470FSB with Quad-Core, 150W CPU and 4 sticks of RAM?


Seriously, don't even waste your time









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eraycanli*
> 
> Wojton, I have succesfully performed CMOS reset, but no change with Update BIOS message. I think I will learn to live with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


That's weird, I haven't had any problems with my P5Q Pro. Just for the record, try flashing this BIOS (v1005), I've added the microcodes myself.

P5Q-ASUS-SE-1005_Xeon.zip 616k .zip file


Also, try disabling Virtualization Technology in BIOS (unless you need this function for virtual machines etc). If that doesn't help, I'm out of ideas, I guess you will have to ignore it.


----------



## Wookie3011

Thanks very much for the response guys,i will try all these methods when I get home and I will let you know if it works or i need help again


----------



## Quantumdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> So let me get it straight. You are planning to get a low-end motherboard up to 470FSB with Quad-Core, 150W CPU and 4 sticks of RAM?


No, I will raise the multiplier first to see if I can get it up to 4GHz. I can try getting the FSB up but your previous comments made me lower my expectations.
Yet, I can still try.


----------



## Wojton

X5492 has a multiplier of 8.5, you can't increase it, the only way to overclock your CPU is to increase the FSB, which is already high at the stock speed - honestly, you'll be lucky to hit stable 3,6-3,7GHz and even then, that bare VRM is a major concern when it comes to durability of that setup. You've probably spent more on that Corsair cooling than on your motherboard, just because it _works_ with your Xeon at stock setting doesn't mean that it will allow you to _overclock it_ anywhere near 4GHz.

I'm such a sceptic, I know, but you'll see what I mean soon enough. Good luck nevertheless


----------



## Wookie3011

Ok thank you @wodjton and @gagarin77 , i did both of you lr reccomendations and i have made a successful boot into windows!







, however i do have just one more question , i am only running on 2 cores and there are obviously 4, is this a side effect of the mod or is there something still to be done?


----------



## Wojton

That is a well known problem, solution:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfe_vern*
> 
> Go to start>run>msconfig>Boot>Advanced options>Number of processors and either uncheck or make sure the correct amount of procs is checked.


If that doesn't help, you will have to reinstall Windows to get all 4 cores working.


----------



## Wookie3011

Yeah i did check the boot settings on msconfig, looks like a new windows install it is then,but at least its worth it for the extra 2 cores i suppose


----------



## Quantumdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> X5492 has a multiplier of 8.5, you can't increase it, the only way to overclock your CPU is to increase the FSB, which is already high at the stock speed - honestly, you'll be lucky to hit stable 3,6-3,7GHz and even then, that bare VRM is a major concern when it comes to durability of that setup. You've probably spent more on that Corsair cooling than on your motherboard, just because it _works_ with your Xeon at stock setting doesn't mean that it will allow you to _overclock it_ anywhere near 4GHz.
> 
> I'm such a sceptic, I know, but you'll see what I mean soon enough. Good luck nevertheless


I'm sceptic too but when it comes to overclocking I'm still inexperienced. As a scientist I'm drawn to the mystery but of course, input like yours is highly appreciated







On the other hand I hope I'm not boring you too much









Have a nice evening


----------



## 4everAnoob

I had some more overclocking fun today









I managed 499 FSB (no 500 due to superstition







) on my EP45C-DS3R + E5450
To even be able to POST I needed to set the MCH Clock Skew to 100ps.
Interestingly, setting CPU Clock Skew to anything other than 0ps (tried 50-300, 500, 750) results in no POST.

499x9, 1.575 Vcore, not stable (motherboard can't handle it to begin with, at least not at somewhat safe voltages)



467x9 is stable (IBT high 10x) with Vcore 1.5V (dangerously high, but this chip doesn't have to last).
What is nice however is that all the other voltages can be set to normal! (still MCH CS 100ps)


----------



## 4everAnoob

Is the L5408 a good overclocker? Cheap on ebay right now.
And E5450 vs X5460 with air cooling?


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantumdot*
> 
> I'm sceptic too but when it comes to overclocking I'm still inexperienced. As a scientist I'm drawn to the mystery but of course, input like yours is highly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand I hope I'm not boring you too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice evening


Wait, what kind of scientist are you? I mean we are giving you verified data and you scoff at it and do your own thin. Experimentation is one thing,
but this is all equipment that's been explored from one end to another, up until this 771 mod 775 was pretty much long forgotten.

There's nothing new in what you are doing, scientific method hangs on extrapolating data from previous experiments.


----------



## 4everAnoob

My X3363 can do 400 FSB vcore stock, but my E5450 can't (3.4 vs 3.6 ghz) Is this an expected result?


----------



## Quantumdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> X5492 has a multiplier of 8.5, you can't increase it, the only way to overclock your CPU is to increase the FSB, which is already high at the stock speed - honestly, you'll be lucky to hit stable 3,6-3,7GHz and even then, that bare VRM is a major concern when it comes to durability of that setup. You've probably spent more on that Corsair cooling than on your motherboard, just because it _works_ with your Xeon at stock setting doesn't mean that it will allow you to _overclock it_ anywhere near 4GHz.
> 
> I'm such a sceptic, I know, but you'll see what I mean soon enough. Good luck nevertheless


I'm sceptic too but when it comes to overclocking I'm still inexperienced. As a scientist I'm drawn to the mystery but of course, input like yours is highly appreciated







On the other hand I hope I'm not boring you too much









Have a nice evening







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantumdot*
> 
> There's nothing new in what you are doing, scientific method hangs on extrapolating data from previous experiments.


And trying to reproduce results, changing variables, ... Also this little project is my hobby, not my work, so I can do whatever I like.
My hobby is retrocomputing and programming assembly. If it were my job I would never bother








I have a PhD in chemistry and I'm now a teacher. Rule #1 for students: let them experience things first-hand (i.e. with experiments).
Such fun!


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> I had some more overclocking fun today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 499x9, 1.575 Vcore, not stable (motherboard can't handle it to begin with, at least not at somewhat safe voltages)
> 
> 
> That's a HUGE VDrop, my old, budget P31-DS3L had lower VDrop than that after a pencil mod. Enable Load Line Calibration in BIOS. If it's already enabled then that's one crappy VRM right there.
> 
> 467x9 is stable (IBT high 10x) with Vcore 1.5V (dangerously high, but this chip doesn't have to last).
> What is nice however is that all the other voltages can be set to normal! (still MCH CS 100ps)


Again, that VDrop is WAY too high and 1,5V isn't really a "dangerously high" voltage with proper cooling, I consider it the highest safe voltage for 45nm CPU's. Actually, after couple of hours of heavy gaming with E5450 at 4,[email protected],51V it was the motherboard, not the CPU that gave in









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Is the L5408 a good overclocker? Cheap on ebay right now.
> And E5450 vs X5460 with air cooling?


No it is not. It has been said like thousand times by now, but the most imporant factor for Quad-Core CPU's overclocking is their multiplier.

*Here is how to find it out for any Intel CPU*:

Google the name of the CPU (*L5408* in your case), click on the first link in the results, which should take you to Intel's ARK page of that CPU;
Look for the rated FSB Speed in the CPU specification (*1066MHz* in your case)
Divide rated FSB Speed by 4 and narrow the result down (that will give you the stock FSB Speed of *266MHz*)
Look for the base clockspeed in CPU Performance section on ARK website, it will be given in GHz, multiply the value by 1000 to get the clockspeed in MHz (*2,13GHz=2130MHz* in case of L5408);
Divide the clockspeed in MHz by the FSB speed you got in step 4, narrow the value to .5 and you've got the CPU multiplier (*8 in case of L5408*);

Now let's assume that this CPU is capable of 4,0GHz=4000MHz, divide that value by CPU multiplier (8) and there you have it - *you'd need 500MHz FSB* for that. Only a very few motherboards are capable of that and they're not cheap either. So there you go - this CPU won't be running at 4000MHz easily, if at all. If you want high overclock, go for X5460 or X5470 (multiplier of 9.5 and 10 respectively), but you're going to need a high-end air cooling or water cooling to keep them at acceptable temperatures. The cheapest 4GHz you can get is E5450, it requires "only" 445FSB for that and can be cooled down by relatively cheap aftermarket air cooling.

It's as simple as that, but it seems that some people just don't get it and expect the cheapest Xeon's to run at 4GHz with insufficient cooling and motherboard








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> My X3363 can do 400 FSB vcore stock, but my E5450 can't (3.4 vs 3.6 ghz) Is this an expected result?


Again, I've answered that question like 2 posts earlier, using the example of Q6600, but you weren't bothered to read it, were you? There is no such thing as "expected result", every CPU is different, some E5450's will hit 3,6GHz at stock voltage, some won't. It also depends on the motherboard, RAM, even a power supply. There are way too many variables to predict the "expected result" of CPU overclocking. The closest I can get to it is by saying that most E0 E5450's _should be_ able to do 3,6GHz at 1.3V with decent motherboard and power supply, but even that I can't _guarantee_.


----------



## gagarin77

I didn't have the pleasure of running L5408, but from HWbot submissions I can tell that L5408 is one hell of an overclocker for a quad core cpu.
http://valid.x86.fr/93idjn
http://valid.x86.fr/cbbyuv

It can do + 75% of stock freq... on air and don't miss the volts from first link

Having said that it can easily be outperformed by E5450 or higher models which can do 4GHz withe both hands behind their back. It is like a race car for those who like to play with things and have proper equipment to run it. So to sum things up, great overclocker - yes, but if you are not looking to score some points on HWbot, than there are easier ways to get same or higher performance.


----------



## Wojton

Yeah, it might be capable of high overclock (75% is quite impressive), but:
a)It requires high FSB for that, which means that in order to get anywhere near 4GHz, a motherboard capable of ~500FSB is required to stabilize it. There aren't many motherboards that can do that and you know it









b)E5450/X5460/X5470 can reach the same clockspeed at lower FSB, which means that they can reach the same clockspeed as L5408 with far more motherboards. Therefore, they are capable of higher clockspeed, (I'm assuming that's what 4everAnoob had in mind when asking about "good overclockers");

c)HWBot results don't translate to daily usability of these settings. The fact that it _reaches_ 3,75GHz doesn't mean that it's _stable/safe_ for 24/7 usage. Not with a good overclocking motherboard anyway and P45-DS3R is not one of them.


----------



## 4everAnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Yeah, it might be capable of high overclock, but:
> a)It requires high FSB for that, which means that in order to get anywhere near 4GHz, a motherboard capable of ~500FSB is required to stabilize it. There aren't many motherboards that can do that and you know it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b)E5450/X5460/X5470 can reach the same clockspeed at lower FSB, which means that they can reach the same clockspeed as L5408 with far more motherboards. Therefore, they are much better choice for daily usage (I'm assuming that's what 4everAnoob had in mind when asking about "good overclockers";
> 
> c)HWBot results don't translate to daily usability of these settings. The fact that it _reaches_ 3,75GHz doesn't mean that it's _stable/safe_ for 24/7 usage. Not with a good overclocking motherboard anyway and P45-DS3R is not one of them.


I never said it had to be 4 GHz+ for starters. I am now more looking at the "complete" picture, so how much power does it use, how much heat does it dissipate, and how high must the Vcore go?
The L5408 seems interesting because it has a 8x multi (not very high, i know) and super low 40W TDP. Of course, with overclocking that TDP is exceeded greatly, but it will still be an indication.
My problem with the E5450 is simply that it needs so much Vcore for a high overclock. I see bog standard Q9650 and Q9550 processors reach 4 GHz and up at lower Vcore (maybe they werent tested properly). So if the L5408 is going to be the same story of, great overclocker, but needs stupid amount of Vcore then it is useless. Intel says 1.45v absolute max. Maybe 1.5v is OK, but it certaintly won't be good for it. I guess what I'm trying to say is, which one does around 4ghz +- 5%, with the least amount of watts, while keeping the Vcore reasonable? I guess the answer will probably be the E5450 LOL.

Anyway, the P45-DS3R might not be the best, but 467 FSB completely stable with all voltages set to normal seems pretty good to me. Maybe even 470-475 but havent extensively tested yet.
About the Vdrop, I measured the MOSFET temperature to be 70 C (motherboard was not in a case) which I think is OK. Even my P5E3 Pro has large Vdrop, and has 8 phase power. Every motherboard I've ever had has large Vdrop LOL.

So, should I even consider a X5460 when I have a Gelid Tranquilo Rev.2 and Hyper 212 EVO for cooling or are they not up to the task?

Actually, all this stuff is quite pointless anyway, since I don't even play modern game titles and only have a HD6870 which isn't bottlenecked at all








Aaand I'm playing on 1080p


----------



## Blacklac

DS3R's are perfectly capable Mobo's. I own one (P35 version) along with a P45-UD3R and a P5Q Deluxe. I wouldn't say it's as good as my other two, but it's no slouch. Most boards will be a struggle to get 500FSB unless you really know what you're doing or tweak and tweak and tweak.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> I never said it had to be 4 GHz+ for starters. I am now more looking at the "complete" picture, so how much power does it use, how much heat does it dissipate, and how high must the Vcore go?
> The L5408 seems interesting because it has a 8x multi (not very high, i know) and super low 40W TDP. Of course, with overclocking that TDP is exceeded greatly, but it will still be an indication.
> My problem with the E5450 is simply that it needs so much Vcore for a high overclock. I see bog standard Q9650 and Q9550 processors reach 4 GHz and up at lower Vcore (maybe they werent tested properly). So if the L5408 is going to be the same story of, great overclocker, but needs stupid amount of Vcore then it is useless. Intel says 1.45v absolute max. Maybe 1.5v is OK, but it certaintly won't be good for it. I guess what I'm trying to say is, which one does around 4ghz +- 5%, with the least amount of watts, while keeping the Vcore reasonable? I guess the answer will probably be the E5450 LOL.


In that case, give L5408 a shot, I'm actually kinda curious how it will perform. My guess is, at the same clockspeed (say, 3.6GHz), L5408 will have the lowest TDP, followed by E5450, followed by X5460, followed by X5470, regardless what VCore they require for that clockspeed. As I've said already, E5450 generates less heat at 1,4V than X5460 at 1,3V. L5480 can probably run at 1,5V just fine and generate less heat than [email protected] I'm yet to find out if I'm right on this one








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Anyway, the P45-DS3R might not be the best, but 467 FSB completely stable with all voltages set to normal seems pretty good to me. Maybe even 470-475 but havent extensively tested yet.
> About the Vdrop, I measured the MOSFET temperature to be 70 C (motherboard was not in a case) which I think is OK. Even my P5E3 Pro has large Vdrop, and has 8 phase power. Every motherboard I've ever had has large Vdrop LOL.


Already that's better than my P5Q Pro (max stable FSB ~460-462, though I've never changed MCH Clock Skew, maybe it would help in getting it stable without increased VTT and Northbridge voltage. If I ever get hold of P45 board, I'll be sure to find it out. As for VDrop, that's weird, my P5Q Pro had a VDrop of 0,01V (at 1,4V VCore) and 0,02V (at 1,5V VCore). I'm gonna say it again, make sure that you have enabled Load Line Calibration in BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> So, should I even consider a X5460 when I have a Gelid Tranquilo Rev.2 and Hyper 212 EVO for cooling or are they not up to the task?


Absolutely, both of these are great coolers that should be perfectly capable of keeping the X5460 temperatures low.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Actually, all this stuff is quite pointless anyway, since I don't even play modern game titles and only have a HD6870 which isn't bottlenecked at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaand I'm playing on 1080p


I'm also gaming at 1080p resolution, but my GTX770 is bottlenecked by E5450 no matter what clockspeed it runs with (I have about 10-20% lower performance with factory overclocked card than reference card with i5-4670K in most of the games). I'll have to live with it until I can afford to upgrade my system


----------



## khael

Hello guys








Intel E5440 arrived and it's working correclty on my Asus P5KPL-AM with bios 608 modded.
I'm using windows 7 ultimate (original) 32bit version without format (from previous e5200).
here u are








thanks to all!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> I'm also gaming at 1080p resolution, but my GTX770 is bottlenecked by E5450 no matter what clockspeed it runs with (I have about 10-20% lower performance with factory overclocked card than reference card with i5-4670K in most of the games). I'll have to live with it until I can afford to upgrade my system


Or just wait for DX12 api and games. It should fix bottleneck on the cpu, beta tests were very promising.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Or just wait for DX12 api and games. It should fix bottleneck on the cpu, beta tests were very promising.


Such a shame tha Windows 7 is not gonna support it.

God I love this OS, I don't want to leave it.

Sure Windows 10 is a huge improvement to 8.1, but 7 still looks so much more elegant, and 10 still has that live account bs, that's more of inconvenience than anything.


----------



## Sci666

Hello. Old threat i know but i buy a xeon x5460 These days and I Put on the mod sticker and updated the bios with microcodes. Mainboard is a asus striker extreme. Before i used a q6600. So with the xeon evetything seems to work fine. But every time i wann to decompress files or start Setups which will decompress files IT Abort with checksum errors. With q6600 IT Works ! Temperatur with q6600on idle about 40 degree Celsius with xeon about 50 to 60!! Is it normal or got i a Bad CPU? Did anybody knows the checksum decompressing error? System win 7 64 Bit. Thanks


----------



## Phixip

Hello, can somewone mod my bios microcodes? It's for a x5460 in a nforce xfx 780i sli motherboard. Phoenix/award bios. Unmodded bios here below.

http://xfxstorage.com/Support/BIOS/Motherboard/780i/XFX/7B1N2P09.BIN

I´ve heard that if 2 (or more) of the microcodes is doubled then the motherboard may brick :/


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sci666*
> 
> Hello. Old threat i know but i buy a xeon x5460 These days and I Put on the mod sticker and updated the bios with microcodes. Mainboard is a asus striker extreme. Before i used a q6600. So with the xeon evetything seems to work fine. But every time i wann to decompress files or start Setups which will decompress files IT Abort with checksum errors. With q6600 IT Works ! Temperatur with q6600on idle about 40 degree Celsius with xeon about 50 to 60!! Is it normal or got i a Bad CPU? Did anybody knows the checksum decompressing error? System win 7 64 Bit. Thanks


This may be caused because something is unstable, doesn't necessarily have to be the cpu. So reset the BIOS via jumper, load optimized settings or default. Than you will need to run some stability test on your rig. My first suspect would be RAM, you can test it with Memtest86+ just test one module at a time with the factory settings that are written on its label. Oh and you need DDR2 RAM that is 667MHz or higher for that Xeon.
As for temperature probably your monitoring software has wrong Tjmax setting (it should be 85 following intel specs) and that is why it reports incorrectly. Use Aida64 for monitoring temperature as it was proven time and again that it automatically sets proper Tjmax for those Xeons. If Aida still shows high temps than reinstall your heat sink.


----------



## Phixip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Have you tried following the tutorials out there?


Hello, i followed delidded´s ( http://www.delidded.com/how-to-update-cpu-microcode-in-award-or-phoenix-bios/ ) guide for updating microcodes but gargarin told me that it was more than 4 of the same code.

Then somewone helped me with the codes but it seems like it also have doubled codes according to gargarin. The file that he made ( http://www.overclock.net/attachments/31238 ).


----------



## 4everAnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phixip*
> 
> Hello, i followed delidded´s ( http://www.delidded.com/how-to-update-cpu-microcode-in-award-or-phoenix-bios/ ) guide for updating microcodes but gargarin told me that it was more than 4 of the same code.
> 
> Then somewone helped me with the codes but it seems like it also have doubled codes according to gargarin. The file that he made ( http://www.overclock.net/attachments/31238 ).


I followed this http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/1400#post_21602046
Which worked for all my gigabyte (AWARD BIOS) motherboards.
Looks OK in intelmicrocodeslist.exe

BIOS.zip 485k .zip file


----------



## Phixip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> I followed this http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/1400#post_21602046
> Which worked for all my gigabyte (AWARD BIOS) motherboards.
> Looks OK in intelmicrocodeslist.exe
> 
> BIOS.zip 485k .zip file


Thanks








U used the unmodded bios file. Right?


----------



## Phixip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> I followed this http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/1400#post_21602046
> Which worked for all my gigabyte (AWARD BIOS) motherboards.
> Looks OK in intelmicrocodeslist.exe
> 
> BIOS.zip 485k .zip file


http://xfxstorage.com/Support/BIOS/Motherboard/780i/XFX/7B1N2P09.BIN


----------



## 4everAnoob

Yes.


----------



## Phixip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Yes.


Nice







Did you check for "doubles"?


----------



## Sci666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> This may be caused because something is unstable, doesn't necessarily have to be the cpu. So reset the BIOS via jumper, load optimized settings or default. Than you will need to run some stability test on your rig. My first suspect would be RAM, you can test it with Memtest86+ just test one module at a time with the factory settings that are written on its label. Oh and you need DDR2 RAM that is 667MHz or higher for that Xeon.
> As for temperature probably your monitoring software has wrong Tjmax setting (it should be 85 following intel specs) and that is why it reports incorrectly. Use Aida64 for monitoring temperature as it was proven time and again that it automatically sets proper Tjmax for those Xeons. If Aida still shows high temps than reinstall your heat sink.


Hello Gagarin,

many thanks, i try to use aida64 and your right !!! temps are much lower !!! idle temp about 30 degrees celsius !!!! even with my old CPU q6600 - about 25 degrees in idle !

but why is the temp in the oter programms so much higher ??? i used "All CPU Meter" in the configuration theres no possibility to change the tjmax







do you know a way to change it ?

but for the main problem: i do a lot of tests with my rig and i think i found the reason. its the mainboard ! it seems it is a littlebit damaged or incompaible with some components.

i tried single ram modules with memtest , no errors. but everytime the checksum error appears when i decompress data. i reinstalled windows on a new hdd ... no effect.

then i tested it with my old mainboard and IT WORKS ! no decompressing checksum errors ... so i have to get a new mainboard on ebay or something


----------



## 4everAnoob

I checked in intelmicrocodeslist and it looked OK no doubles AFAIK. Does your BIOS have an emergency recovery option? If yes, I would just try it.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sci666*
> 
> but why is the temp in the oter programms so much higher ??? i used "All CPU Meter" in the configuration theres no possibility to change the tjmax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you know a way to change it ?


I'm gonna answer for gagarin, some programs were written with consumer grade CPU's in mind, so they don't change the Tjmax value accordingly to server grade CPU's like Xeon, which is why they report CPU temperature 15C higher than it actually is. Some (but not all) programs allow you to workaround that by changing the Tjmax value manually. Instead of All CPU Meter, use Intel Core Series Gadget instead, it has the option to change Tjmax. If you want a simplistic temperature monitoring program, use HWMonitor (change the CPU_0_TJMAX value in hwmonitorw.ini file to 85.0).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sci666*
> 
> but for the main problem: i do a lot of tests with my rig and i think i found the reason. its the mainboard ! it seems it is a littlebit damaged or incompaible with some components.
> 
> i tried single ram modules with memtest , no errors. but everytime the checksum error appears when i decompress data. i reinstalled windows on a new hdd ... no effect.
> 
> then i tested it with my old mainboard and IT WORKS ! no decompressing checksum errors ... so i have to get a new mainboard on ebay or something


What is your old and current motherboard? Make sure that you have PCI-E bus speed set manually to 100MHz. If that doesn't help, try Northbridge, Southbridge and CPU voltage a tiny bit (not more than 0,1V) and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Sci666

Hello Wojton, thanks for the tip









mh current mainboard is an asus striker extreme. old one is some older MSI ... i dont know. very simple mainboard with no sli and stuff. have to look at the description at home later.

i try already to set higher voltages on the bridges and cpu ... it has no effect


----------



## Th3Link

Hi, today i got a Xeon E5450 CPU to replace by old C2D E6600 on an ASUS P5B-V Mainboard (1066MHz fsb). The CPU already has the adapter sticker on it and it seems to work good (Is recognized by the Bios and boots to Windows) until I install more than 2GB of RAM. I have 2 Kingston HyperX PC6400 (800MHz) 2gb modules and 2 1gb modules. When starting the system. The system seems to set PC8000 which would be to fast for the RAM (1066Mhz = FSB).
As soon I install more than 2GB e.g. a 2GB module and a 1GB module or 2x2GB (I tried all channel combinations) the systems does not boot (it hangs in memory test). When using the E6600 CPU, I can install all 4 modules and have 6GB.
I already did the microcode patch on the latest available bios version and flashed it.
Any idea what I can do to get it running?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wojton

You've partially answered your own question - E5450 runs at 1333MHz FSB, while your motherboard supports up to 1066MHz. You should've checked whether your motherboard is compatible with this CPU before purchasing it, I'm surprised it works at all without increased voltage.

When you insert more memory modules, you put additional strain on the northbridge, which apperantly it can't handle. The cheapest potential solution would be to use the lowest possible memory divider in BIOS (2.0 for DDR2-667) set the memory timings manually to 5-5-5-16, memory voltage manually to 1.9 or 2.0V and increase Northbridge Voltage to 1.3-1.35V. If that doesn't help, try increasing VTT to 1.30V. If your motherboard doesn't boot after that, you'll have to upgrade it - your current one is very old and I wouldn't expect much from it. Also, keep in mind that running increased Northbridge voltage without proper cooling might cause unstability, or even damage your motherboard - if you manage to boot up your system with 2 sticks of RAM after increasing the voltages, make sure that the northbridge heatsink isn't getting too hot to touch.


----------



## Th3Link

Hi, thanks for the answer. I had a look to the CPU compatibly list but the CPU is inexpensive enough for this experiment. Without increasing any voltage level I can run 2x1Gb and even 3x 512mb. I tried your advises but it still stucks in the boot process. I also noticed that the caps lock led gets on when it stucks.
It seems for me more like a logical problem. Maybe it is in conflict with the memory mapped io which address range starts normally around 3gb. I try to get a 4GB memory module to test that theory. I had assumed, that a power problem would show up different. I also stressed the system with 2GB Ram with prime95. Then the Core Voltage drops from 1.24 to 1.16. I let it running for about one hour and it seems to be stable. If it had just a litte bit more ram it would just be perfect.


----------



## 4everAnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Th3Link*
> 
> Hi, thanks for the answer. I had a look to the CPU compatibly list but the CPU is inexpensive enough for this experiment. Without increasing any voltage level I can run 2x1Gb and even 3x 512mb. I tried your advises but it still stucks in the boot process. I also noticed that the caps lock led gets on when it stucks.
> It seems for me more like a logical problem. Maybe it is in conflict with the memory mapped io which address range starts normally around 3gb. I try to get a 4GB memory module to test that theory. I had assumed, that a power problem would show up different. I also stressed the system with 2GB Ram with prime95. Then the Core Voltage drops from 1.24 to 1.16. I let it running for about one hour and it seems to be stable. If it had just a litte bit more ram it would just be perfect.


1. Did you update to latest bios and applied microcodes?
2. Did you do a cmos reset?
3. Have you checked the actual speeds of both the memory and cpu? Cpu must be set at 333 fsb and 9x multi (or auto), ram must be set at whatever speed is correct, BUT since your motherboard does not support 333 fsb, it will overclock the RAM, SO you must set the speed of the RAM inthe BIOS SLOWER than it actually is... Example 800 ram set to 667.
4. I recommend you research more in depth because I think you arent entirely sure what you are doing ...


----------



## spudbone

If I may chime in...

All suggestions so far are solid. The point about the latest bios code for the xeon is mandatory and in my case I found ver 1201 pretty reliable as far as bios goes.

Have you upgraded the low voltage rated capacitors on the motherboard? I bet you may not have heard of this.

While grinding a x5450 in my P5k (green) mobo towards 4ghz, I discovered the lovely sound of gunfire coming from my computer's case. Ahh a simple lesson in what happens when undue stress is placed on certain electronic components, such as mobo mounted power filter caps attempting to filter extreme ripple when an underpowered power supply is used. My wife wasn't laughing and almost didn't make dinner.

It's all about understanding the limitations of electronics. Consider that Asus did not build the P5 series for serious overclocking and being in the business of making a profit they work the bottom line. This means saving pennies here and there when they can. Take those filter caps I mentioned above. Rated for around 15volts when they need to be bumped up to around 40 or better, and upgrading them to good low ESR ratings. A weakened or under rated capacitor will cause you all sorts of grief when overclocking.

Ever hear about systems suddenly rebooting or not posting when first powered up? Sure it may be an overzealous overclocker futzing with bios settings, but sometimes its the power supply begging to be put into that Dell sitting in the closet. Cheap-ass and underrated powersupplies have zero place in your rig. Period.

Now maybe you haven't had these firecracker issues yet, but you have some pretty serious dip in vcore and I'm guessing in your Northbridge as well. I get maybe a max vcore dip of .005-.008 volts at prime95 now that the mobo has been beefed up with better caps. I also did the graphite pencil mod early on which sort of helped but after the newer caps the dip is gone. I did have to add heatsinks to those power regulators mounted near the processor as they got so hot the fiberglass mobo warped under them. I'm pretty sure this happened minutes prior to the caps popping but now I have a fan also blowing on them just to be safer. You do have to give up to ASUS as they still seem to function just fine.

Sorry for the ramble and I hope this helps a little.

spud

IMO playing around with memory at this stage is like waxing the lily. You aren't really fixing the problem only the symptom. Put in one or two gigs of good 800mhz memory and make sure the voltage is at manufacturer spec. Leave this alone until you get some success.


----------



## 4everAnoob

Lol nice story, and funny you almost had no dinner XD.
I actually had a weird experience with a Dell motherboard.
The caps around the VRM were bulged/leaking, almost certaintly due to PSU failure (PSU had multiple failed caps, and was making all kinds of high pitch noises etc.)
I never replaced caps on a motherboard before, so this was my first time. The first attempt I thought it went OK, I booted up the motherboard and it was working correctly.
However, when I removed the motherboard again for inspection, I noticed the caps were hardly stuck at all to the motherboard! This means it actually worked without caps, without blowing up!!!
I then added flux (didn't do that first time) and resoldered and it formed a very strong bond. Been working for months now. Caps are rated better than the originals.


----------



## Popcorn Damage

Hello everyone. New user here. I have a question about my board. It's a Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L v2.0 and after doing a bunch of research (which led to this forum) tells me to my board is compatible with the Xeon mod. So I've ordered a X5470 and some stickers. But as I read though this forum, I see that my board might need a modded BIOS. I just want to know now before the CPU arrives. And how much would I be able to overclock using PC2-6400 RAM.


----------



## Ximet500

I have my hands on my shiny e5450 E0 and tested today in gigabyte ep35-ds4,some feedback,random things and questions:

Its a already modded version xeon with cuts and tiny solder work in the contacts form alixpress,worked at first try just it fitted the socket very tightly.
Flashed bios with the one in russian blog and sse4.1 and other instructions show up in cpu-z now.

Testing a little with prime95 and this thing is hot!,at iddle 45º,load in 10 minutes high 60's,overclocked @3.6 1,20v iddle around 50º and 10min in prime high 70's,its related to Tcase and Tjunction temeperature thing that i have reading in last pages or this xeons are that hot?I measure them with hwinfo64,my current air cooling isnt nothing brilliant,92mm tower heatsink and a cheap 120 intake in case,ordered 120mm tower heatsink (Zalman optima 10x) and a 80mm exhaust,i hope it will do the job









Vdroop in this mobo it's bad,from 1.20 to 1.164 100% load even with llc enabled







,atleast the chip seems a nice overclocker,i only hope to get 3.6-3.8 with good thermals,i wont push this over 1.25v,4ghz or 75º whatever comes first...


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Popcorn Damage*
> 
> Hello everyone. New user here. I have a question about my board. It's a Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L v2.0 and after doing a bunch of research (which led to this forum) tells me to my board is compatible with the Xeon mod. So I've ordered a X5470 and some stickers. But as I read though this forum, I see that my board might need a modded BIOS. I just want to know now before the CPU arrives. And how much would I be able to overclock using PC2-6400 RAM.


It will "need" modded BIOS as much as any other board, meaning that the CPU will boot up fine with factory BIOS, but you'll need to add Xeon microcodes in order for SSE4.1 and VT-x to be recognized and function properly. Download the latest BIOS from Gigabyte website and follow the instructions for Award BIOS in 2nd post of this thread to add the microcodes. It's quite simple procedure.

With 4 power phases, tiny Northbridge heatsink and no VRM heatsink whatsoever, I'd say 3,6-3,8GHz is all you can hope for for 24/7 settings. Assuming that you have good enough air/water cooling, theoretically, you could even reach 4,2-4,4GHz, but with the voltages that would require and X5470's massive TDP, one day, you could be greeted with a wonderful, burned smell - consider this a warning, I speak from experience.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ximet500*
> 
> I have my hands on my shiny e5450 E0 and tested today in gigabyte ep35-ds4,some feedback,random things and questions:
> 
> Testing a little with prime95 and this thing is hot!,at iddle 45º,load in 10 minutes high 60's,overclocked @3.6 1,20v iddle around 50º and 10min in prime high 70's,its related to Tcase and Tjunction temeperature thing that i have reading in last pages or this xeons are that hot?


If you've been reading about "Tcase and Tjunction temperature thing" you should already know the answer - it has been explained many times in this thread. Change Tjmax value from 100 to 85C in hwinfo64's settings/config file OR if there is no such option, use CoreTemp or HWMonitor (my personal recommendation, but you'll have to change the CPU_0_TJMAX value in hwmonitorw.ini file to 85.0). There, problem solved.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ximet500*
> 
> Vdroop in this mobo it's bad,from 1.20 to 1.164 100% load even with llc enabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,atleast the chip seems a nice overclocker,i only hope to get 3.6-3.8 with good thermals,i wont push this over 1.25v,4ghz or 75º whatever comes first...


E0 E5450 & P35-DS4 rev1.1 user here, currenty running rock stable 4,0GHz (445x9) @1,40625V (1,376V in CPU-Z under load). 0,03V VDrop is just about what I expected from a 6-phase VRM. My 4-phase P31-DS3L with Q6600 could drop as much as 0,06V from BIOS voltage, while 8-phase P5Q Pro dropped about 0,01V. At this clockspeed, cooled by Pentagram Karakorum, my E5450 tops at 75C under Prime95.

The only thing that I don't like about this board is PCI-E 1.1, which slightly bottlenecks my GPU compared to P5Q Pro's PCI-E 2.0, and maybe also double AHCI/RAID controllers which are quite a pain to configure with both IDE and SATA devices, but other than that - I'm pretty happy with this motherboard so far, couldn't ask for much more for 25 bucks


----------



## corduroy27

Hello guys!

After a long waiting... Today I received my INTEL XEON E5450 SLBBM (E0)









My motherboard is: GA-P35-DS3R (rev. 1.0)
RAM: 4x KINGSTON KHX6400D2/1G HYPERX DDR2 1GB PC6400 800MHZ GENESIS

Right now I don't need to do any ocerclocking things.
So, I'm oriented to do the following:

*1.* Install CPU as described in the first post.
*2.* "_Load Optimized Defaults_" in BIOS at first start up.

I'm OK with that?
*Do I need to do something more in my case?*

NOTES: My mobo have the latest version of BIOS (F13).
Right now I have an INTEL Core2 Duo E6750 CPU installed.


----------



## BlackCat33

Yesterday installed new Xeon L5410 (from eBay) into my motherboard Gigabyte G31M-S2L.
CPU codes injected into BIOS. CPU downclocked to 2.0GHz (x6) with CPU voltage 0.9V.
Please add board to compatibility list.


----------



## corduroy27

PLEASE HELP ! ! !
I did what I said yesterday and I can't load Windows!
I can Enter BIOS but not Windows.
It appears the following for a moment and then reboots.

_Your PC needs to restart.
Please hold down the power button.
Error Code: 0x000000C4
Parameters:
0x0000000000000091
0x000000000000000F
0xFFFFF800BEDBDA80_
etc...

And this happen all time...!!!

Do you have any idea why is this happen?
Is CPU faulty or I miss something?
If you want any other info, please tell me...

*E D I T:* Well, I think the CPU it's OK.
I ran Linux Mint (Live CD) and they worked.








So, if you have any suggestions to save Windows or else I try to make a new installation...








My Windows version is *Windows 8.1 Enterprice 64-bit*


----------



## 4everAnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corduroy27*
> 
> PLEASE HELP ! ! !
> I did what I said yesterday and I can't load Windows!
> I can Enter BIOS but not Windows.
> It appears the following for a moment and then reboots.
> 
> _Your PC needs to restart.
> Please hold down the power button.
> Error Code: 0x000000C4
> Parameters:
> 0x0000000000000091
> 0x000000000000000F
> 0xFFFFF800BEDBDA80_
> etc...
> 
> And this happen all time...!!!
> 
> Do you have any idea why is this happen?
> Is CPU faulty or I miss something?
> If you want any other info, please tell me...
> 
> *E D I T:* Well, I think the CPU it's OK.
> I ran Linux Mint (Live CD) and they worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you have any suggestions to save Windows or else I try to make a new installation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Windows version is *Windows 8.1 Enterprice 64-bit*


Step 1. relax, nothing is broken
Step 2. install cpu microcodes in BIOS
Step 3. enable NX bit / no-execute prevention in BIOS


----------



## poviladzas

My X5492 has arrived, I perfectly applied the sticky adapter, cut the plastic pins (no socket pins were bent or damaged). I was very careful and everything looks like it should...

But the PC won't boot :// Keeps on restarting, monitor does not get any signal. CPU heatsink heats up a little, but that is all. All fans are spinning, everything seems working.

I have installed the Bios from http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/ using Gigabyte @BIOS. It shows as standard F8 bios. I did take out CMOS battery and put it back before first boot.

I looked up the CPUID of x5492 - it is 1067A. And I also dumped my BIOS to file and checked what microcodes are listed.

Everything starts to work again when I put back my E8500. Maybe the sticky adapter is faulty... Have no idea where to start..

My system is:

MOBO: EP45T-UD3R (Should be compatible with all of XEONS)
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760
PSU: OCZ500SXS
HDD: OCZ ARC 100 240 GB
RAM: DDR3 2x4GB Crucial Ballistix XT 1600 (PC3 12800)


----------



## 4everAnoob

Sorry man, I really don't know what could be the problem. CPU could be faulty (altough unlikely) or motherboard somehow doesn't like the CPU. Just try reinstall once again maybe it was a fluke?


----------



## Yarlatnem

Hello. I beg you to help me add to Award BIOS microcode for xeon e5440, my motherboard GA-G31M-ES2L rev. 2.0
Who can help me - I do not understand the instructions (. Thank you.
BIOS files - ftp://download.gigabyte.ru/bios/mb_bios_ga-g31m-es2l_2.x_fi.exe


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yarlatnem*
> 
> Hello. I beg you to help me add to Award BIOS microcode for xeon e5440, my motherboard GA-G31M-ES2L rev. 2.0
> Who can help me - I do not understand the instructions (. Thank you.
> BIOS files - ftp://download.gigabyte.ru/bios/mb_bios_ga-g31m-es2l_2.x_fi.exe


take it moded

G31MES2L.zip 403k .zip file


----------



## Duality92

Maybe you guys can give me a hand in overclocking my 2p board?









http://www.overclock.net/t/1555419/overclocking-with-intel-s5000psl


----------



## Yarlatnem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> take it moded
> 
> G31MES2L.zip 403k .zip file


*besttt* - Thank you so much, you have a very spectacular save! You're the golden man!








Thank you, thank you, thank you !!!


----------



## NanGate-Nate

Today I got this mod working without a hiccup. Thanks so much for the awesome instructions! The sticker was a little tricky to line up. I needed a magnifying glass to see what I was doing.

What makes this sweeter is that I bought this LGA 775 board just for the nyucks at Goodwill for only 8 bucks a few years ago. I couldn't have imagined this lil mobo would be able to handle a Xeon E5450! I decided against the E5460 because the TDP was 120

Please add this board to the compatibility list:

Biostar GF7050V-M7 - Chipset: Nvidia GeForce 7050, Southbridge: Nvidia nForce 610i
http://www.biostar-usa.com/app/en-us/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=307

The model number shows something different in CPU-Z for some reason. I suggest looking directly on the Mobo for identification if there is any doubt.


----------



## poviladzas

Hello,

At first, I would like to give a special thanks to user @Xevi for supplying me with a link of an updated BIOS for my MOBO. http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/

I shall now post a success story with Intel Xeon X5492. It's kinda rare, so I hope someone will google it someday. Like I tried to do repeatedly and with no success. I used this forum to research 70% of my issues.

I don't know why it works now, but I will try to tell my approximate moves.

At first, after hooking it up, had an infinite loop of restarts. I did not know what to do. Tried to reapply the sticky adapter thingy, tried to cut the socket perfectly (it looks like it was made by Intel itself after I spent 2 hours there), tried reducing the load on my 500w PSU by removing unnecessary hardware, resetting CMOS, etc. But the only thing that kept it on rebooting was RAM.

I was trying to boot it up on Crucial Ballistix Sport XT 2x4GB. It was a no-go. And still is.

I then remembered I had some Patriot RAM lying around that gave me trouble with overclocking my E8500.

So I put together those two sets of completely different RAM sticks:
Crucial Ballistix Sport XT (2x4GB) CL9 - 9, 9, 9, 24. 1,5V 1600.
Patriot Extreme Performance Series (2x1GB) CL7 - 7, 7, 7, 20. 1,7V 1333.

And it booted up perfectly on auto settings as some strange unity of 1066MHZ 7-7-7-20 1,5V ram in dual channel. Any attempt to change in BIOS at least one digit in configuration of RAM had brought me back to reset loop. BTW, with only 2 GB of Patriot it works perfectly in all configurations.

My system specs now:
MOBO: EP45T-UD3R
CPU: Intel XEON X5492;
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760
PSU: OCZ500SXS (500W)
HDD: OCZ ARC 100 240 GB
RAM: DDR3 10 GB 534(1066Mhz FSBRAM 3:4), 7, 7, 7, 20 Dual Channel f_ck knows what. In Windows Experience Memory Operations per Second index it went up from 6,7 to 7,3.

The performance overall has increased significantly:
Cinebench R15 - from 171(E8500) to 374(X5492);
GTA 5 - From 30 FPS to 70-80 FPS on high settings.

CPU temperature is 30 idle and 60 under load.


----------



## corduroy27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Step 1. relax, nothing is broken
> Step 2. install cpu microcodes in BIOS
> Step 3. enable NX bit / no-execute prevention in BIOS


Thanks a lot for your help. The same day that you post your answer, I make it work.
About 3 days later and my system works fine...









Here is the process I made, (flashing via DOS by making a Bootable USB Flash Drive):

*01.* Downloaded the correct modified BIOS for my mobo

*02.* Downloaded HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool v2.1.8

*03.* Downloaded USB-Boot files

*04.* I made a folder on my desktop and Extract "USB-Boot" files there

*05.* I connect a USB stick without needed stuff and select it from the drop-down menu of "HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool"

*06.* I selected File system "FAT32" and I checked "Create a DOS startup disk"

*07.* I browse the folder on desktop with extracted "USB-boot" files and then press "Start" to begin formating...

_After some time the USB was ready, (no file to see there but formating with the right way to accommodate BIOS stuff)_

*08.* I downloaded the latest correct, (right model and revision), Official BIOS from GIGABYTE's website for my motherboard

*09.* I ran that .exe to extract files and copy-paste ONLY "FLASHSPI.EXE" (this is the BIOS Flashing Tool) in USB stick

*10.* Extract the modified BIOS file from the .rar (in my case named "P35DS3R.F13") and put it in USB stick

*11.* I Pluged in the USB stick in my PC and boot to Enter BIOS

*12.* I choosed "Load Optimized Defaults" and reboot to Enter BIOS again (Save and Exit)

*13.* In "Hard Disk Boot Priority" options I selected the USB drive as the first bootable device and reboot (Save and Exit)

*14.* In DOS prompt I wrote: "FLASHSPI P35DS3R.F13" without the quotes and press Enter

*15.* After Flashing I closed my PC with Power Button. Then open again to Enter BIOS one more time and choose the right Boot Priorities.

THAT'S IT!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Step 3. enable NX bit / no-execute prevention in BIOS


I think you said about this, (anyway it was Enable by default)



Here is the different results between my old (INTEL Core2 Duo E6750) and new CPU (INTEL XEON E5450 SLBBM [E0]).





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poviladzas*
> 
> *At first, after hooking it up, had an infinite loop of restarts*. I did not know what to do. Tried to reapply the sticky adapter thingy, tried to cut the socket perfectly (it looks like it was made by Intel itself after I spent 2 hours there), tried reducing the load on my 500w PSU by removing unnecessary hardware, resetting CMOS, etc. But the only thing that kept it on rebooting was RAM...
> 
> I was trying to boot it up on Crucial Ballistix Sport XT 2x4GB. It was a no-go. And still is.
> 
> I then remembered I had some Patriot RAM lying around that gave me trouble with overclocking my E8500.
> 
> So I put together those two sets of completely different RAM sticks:
> Crucial Ballistix Sport XT (2x4GB) CL9 - 9, 9, 9, 24. 1,5V 1600.
> Patriot Extreme Performance Series (2x1GB) CL7 - 7, 7, 7, 20. 1,7V 1333.
> 
> And *it booted up perfectly on auto settings as some strange unity of 1066MHZ 7-7-7-20 1,5V ram in dual channel. Any attempt to change in BIOS at least one digit in configuration of RAM had brought me back to reset loop*. BTW, with only 2 GB of Patriot it works perfectly in all configurations.


If you look at previous page I had these Boot Loops too...
Here is a Screenshot of Error Screen a moment before auto reboot...



I didn't make any RAM changes. Only the Flash of modified BIOS.
just mention it to exist as an element.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> ...*the CPU will boot up fine with factory BIOS*, but you'll need to add Xeon microcodes in order for SSE4.1 and VT-x to be recognized and function properly.


After all, it seems that this isn't standard. If you look in my case or poviladzas's you'll see that may "microcodes" are A MUST for this mod to work.
So, for those who interested in it, keep this in mind if you have any problem...


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Maybe you guys can give me a hand in overclocking my 2p board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1555419/overclocking-with-intel-s5000psl


Anyone?


----------



## addy86

Hi. can someone please help me I beg you. i Need to add to Award BIOS microcode for xeon X5355, my motherboard GA-N650SLI-DS4. i have been trying to add them for weeks. I can get the computer POST, it recognize the cpu, does the memory teat and then gets stuck on a black screen instead of loading the DMI POOL screen.

BIOS file - download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/BIOS/motherboard_bios_ga-n650sli-ds4_f8f.exe

Please help me!


----------



## corduroy27

Why don't you try the modified BIOS from the good source, here?
Pay close attention to the right model. Download the one for GA-N650SLI-DS4, NOT for GA-N650SLI-DS4*L*

*E D I T:* Sorry, I didn't notice that they don't say anything about *X53xx* CPU like yours.
So, I don't know if it works for you or not... Hope someone with better knowledge can help you here.
If not, make a request in this e-mail: _[email protected]_ (it's from the above page)


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corduroy27*
> 
> After all, it seems that this isn't standard. If you look in my case or poviladzas's you'll see that may "microcodes" are A MUST for this mod to work.
> So, for those who interested in it, keep this in mind if you have any problem...


OK, now that I've read my post again I admit "_any_ other board" is a bit of an exaggeration, because there are _some_ motherboard's that paired with Xeon's don't work without microcodes update.

What I meant to say, is that this particular motherboard (P35-DS3L) should boot up just fine without new microcodes, same as most of the common motherboards.

_"Most"_ being the key word, I shouldn't have used _"any"_ interchangeably. Than again, I've already given the answer to that exact question a couple of times in this thread and, to be honest - I don't quite understand why people ask whether updating microcodes with board A and CPU B is necessary, as if it was a time-consuming, complex procedure. The microcodes can be updated with whatever CPU is used before the swap and the whole procedure takes a couple of minutes. But I guess asking questions is what web forums are for


----------



## corduroy27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> ...to be honest - I don't quite understand why people ask whether updating microcodes with board A and CPU B is necessary, instead of just flashing them with whatever CPU they currently use and then performing the socket mod and replacing the CPU, as if it was a time-consuming, complex procedure.


After all I think this is the best way...


----------



## besttt

n650sds4.zip 379k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addy86*
> 
> Hi. can someone please help me I beg you. i Need to add to Award BIOS microcode for xeon X5355, my motherboard GA-N650SLI-DS4. i have been trying to add them for weeks. I can get the computer POST, it recognize the cpu, does the memory teat and then gets stuck on a black screen instead of loading the DMI POOL screen.
> 
> BIOS file - download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/BIOS/motherboard_bios_ga-n650sli-ds4_f8f.exe
> 
> Please help me!


try this


----------



## addy86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> n650sds4.zip 379k .zip file
> 
> try this


still the same issue. computer boots, does the memory test then stuck on the black screen. I think X5355 is not compatible with GA-N650SLI-DS4. the mod does not work. i think its time i gave up and buy the Q6700 been trying to fix this for weeks.

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Cant seem to get my ES QVQF chip to work with my Gigabyte P35 DS4 board. Common Problem?
Do I need microcodes?


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Cant seem to get my ES QVQF chip to work with my Gigabyte P35 DS4 board. Common Problem?
> Do I need microcodes?


What do you mean by "work"? Does the board POST at all? Or is it stuck with no video signal? E5450 & P35-DS4 user here, my board booted up fine without the microcodes update. I updated them later, only to add SSE4.1 and VT-x support. I don't see a reason why it wouldn't work with X5355 other than incompatible RAM / problem with socket mod or LGA 775 adapter on the CPU. Also, make sure to perform a full CMOS reset and try to use just 1 stick of RAM for initial boot-up.

After some futher investigation, it seems that your CPU has some limitations when it comes to memory, doesn't support ECC (that doesn't actually matter since consumer-grade memory doesn't support it anyway) and more importantly, has a 32-bit Physical Adress Extension, which (I think) means, that _*it supports up to 4GB of RAM.*_ Using more memory than that may cause it not to boot up.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Maybe you guys can give me a hand in overclocking my 2p board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1555419/overclocking-with-intel-s5000psl


halp?


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> What do you mean by "work"? Does the board POST at all? Or is it stuck with no video signal? E5450 & P35-DS4 user here, my board booted up fine without the microcodes update. I updated them later, only to add SSE4.1 and VT-x support. I don't see a reason why it wouldn't work with X5355 other than incompatible RAM / problem with socket mod or LGA 775 adapter on the CPU. Also, make sure to perform a full CMOS reset and try to use just 1 stick of RAM for initial boot-up.
> 
> After some futher investigation, it seems that your CPU has some limitations when it comes to memory, doesn't support ECC (that doesn't actually matter since consumer-grade memory doesn't support it anyway) and more importantly, has a 32-bit Physical Adress Extension, which (I think) means, that _*it supports up to 4GB of RAM.*_ Using more memory than that may cause it not to boot up.


No post.
Ram is known and tested to work in a DS3P and another DS4.
Socket it clean and adaptor in aligned correctly. CMOS reset and ram installed in 3rd slot. Tried 1st slot too. It's only a 1GB stick of RAM, 800MHz. Im thinking it may an issue in that it is an ES processor and not a normal consumer grade.


----------



## khael

Hello guys!
i need yout help








i bought a L5420 xenon, with a g43 (ASUS P5QL-EM).
I modded the bios and added the 
But the OS doesn't boot (system freeze on window logo).
I try to reinstall the cpu (fit perfectly) and also with a bios reset.
Any suggestions?!
thanks in advance!


----------



## Popcorn Damage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> It will "need" modded BIOS as much as any other board, meaning that the CPU will boot up fine with factory BIOS, but you'll need to add Xeon microcodes in order for SSE4.1 and VT-x to be recognized and function properly. Download the latest BIOS from Gigabyte website and follow the instructions for Award BIOS in 2nd post of this thread to add the microcodes. It's quite simple procedure.


Okay. So I got everything together without breaking anything. Cutting the tabs off the board was the hardest part IMO. You have to be careful not to hit any of the pins with a hobby knife. Anyway here is my CPU-Z shot. Not going to overclock for now. I'm going to let the thermal paste set for a bit and run a few tests.

I read around that said I needed to reset my BIOS by removing the battery or shorting the pins. I did neither because I was too lazy to remove the GPU, RAID card and a bunch of cables. I figure if I have problems I'll deal with it then. I did reset the settings back to their defaults with the "load fail-safe" before the Xeon and then "load optimized" after the Xeon was installed. Alls working fine for now. Here are the modifed BIOS for the Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L v2 if anyone needs them. It should have autoexec, FLASHSPI & P35DS3L.F9 inside.


----------



## Jinru

I've ran into a problem attempting the mod.

I'm sporting an Asus IPIBL-LB (G33 Intel Chipset) motherboard in my HP Pavilion desktop.

I tried to use the bios made by a fellow OCN member for my mobo. http://www.overclock.net/t/1384920/good-news-for-the-lga775-now-771-is-available-to-convert-to-775-motherboard/450_50#post_21724692

After I flashed the rom with AFUWIN I restarted the desktop. Then the problem hits. After the restart I get no image on the monitor. The mobo does 2 short beeps, followed by 1 long beep, and repeats this pattern 5 times. Then it ends with 8 short quick beeps. I googled the beep patterns for HP and AMI bios and found out it's a video card issue (built-in gpu in this case). Is this just dumb coincidence or did my bios flash somehow fry my motherboards GMA3100 gpu?

These are the description of the 2 different beep patterns:
HP "Unable to initialize video or video card required but not installed"
AMI "Video memory"


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> No post.
> Ram is known and tested to work in a DS3P and another DS4.
> Socket it clean and adaptor in aligned correctly. CMOS reset and ram installed in 3rd slot. Tried 1st slot too. It's only a 1GB stick of RAM, 800MHz. Im thinking it may an issue in that it is an ES processor and not a normal consumer grade.


That's weird, I can't think of anything else that could be causing it. Have you tried your previous, LGA775 CPU after you've done the mod? I'd try to install it, boot up your system, change the crucial BIOS settings, such as FSB, VCore, memory speed and timings to optimal values for Xeon (but other than "Auto") and disable Physical Adress Extension in BIOS (can't remember if there is such option with DS4) and then, install the Xeon back and try to boot up the system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Popcorn Damage*
> 
> I read around that said I needed to reset my BIOS by removing the battery or shorting the pins. I did neither because I was too lazy to remove the GPU, RAID card and a bunch of cables.


Have you seriously performed the mod with your motherboard inside the case?







If so, I applaud you for your courage / manual skills.


----------



## vil2

asrock G31M-VS and xeon L5410! OK.

Native bios changed afuwin-4.48.

g31mod.zip 409k .zip file


----------



## JoanTheSpark

I got a Dell G45M03 motherboard with latest official BIOS (1.3.0) and installed a Xeon E5450 SLBBM (see screenshot).



The bios detects the CPU correctly and the computer runs (no warnings what so ever), *all fine except one little problem - fan speeds.*
The CPU PWM fan is running at 4,500 rpm and the case fan (no PWM) at 4,000 rpm.. sounds like a hairdryer now








There is no option in BIOS to affect them. Did reset the BIOS and looked for other hints what to do, but didn't see any other advise I could follow?
The computer did control the fans before - E7300/E8400 - according to load. And as you can see, temps are idle, so there is no need to have them run at 100%.
I installed SpeedFan to see if that helps, but to no avail..
*Anyone got a clue please?*
Thanks!

I also tried the Xeon E5450 in an Intel DG33BU before, no post, no beeps, no monitor signal (onboard or pci-e) but CPU fan did run.
Reinstalled an E8400 there and will check out the BIOS and see if that needs an upgrade before I try again in that board.

EDIT1: BIOS for DG33BU is DPP3510J.86A.0413.2008.0304.2218

EDIT2: seems the BIOS for DG33BU is not the latest.. got one here that reads DPP3510J.86A.0572 .. will install this one next.


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> No post.
> Ram is known and tested to work in a DS3P and another DS4.
> Socket it clean and adaptor in aligned correctly. CMOS reset and ram installed in 3rd slot. Tried 1st slot too. It's only a 1GB stick of RAM, 800MHz. Im thinking it may an issue in that it is an ES processor and not a normal consumer grade.


The most common cause is that plastic tabs weren't trimmed properly. They need to be cut exactly even with the socket's frame straight to the bottom and Xeon should fit in easily.
I had 3x X5482 ES and my cousin had another one - all of them worked with this mod.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khael*
> 
> Hello guys!
> i need yout help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bought a L5420 xenon, with a g43 (ASUS P5QL-EM).
> I modded the bios and added the
> But the OS doesn't boot (system freeze on window logo).
> I try to reinstall the cpu (fit perfectly) and also with a bios reset.
> Any suggestions?!
> thanks in advance!


Most likely you have wrong SATA settings in BIOS (AHCI/IDE/RAID). If you have SSD try turning off all unnecessary mobo storage components (like FDD or RAID controller).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoanTheSpark*
> 
> I got a Dell G45M03 motherboard with latest official BIOS (1.3.0) and installed a Xeon E5450 SLBBM (see screenshot).
> 
> 
> 
> The bios detects the CPU correctly and the computer runs (no warnings what so ever), *all fine except one little problem - fan speeds.*
> The CPU PWM fan is running at 4,500 rpm and the case fan (no PWM) at 4,000 rpm.. sounds like a hairdryer now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no option in BIOS to affect them. Did reset the BIOS and looked for other hints what to do, but didn't see any other advise I could follow?
> The computer did control the fans before - E7300/E8400 - according to load. And as you can see, temps are idle, so there is no need to have them run at 100%.
> I installed SpeedFan to see if that helps, but to no avail..
> *Anyone got a clue please?*
> Thanks!
> 
> I also tried the Xeon E5450 in an Intel DG33BU before, no post, no beeps, no monitor signal (onboard or pci-e) but CPU fan did run.
> Reinstalled an E8400 there and will check out the BIOS and see if that needs an upgrade before I try again in that board.
> 
> EDIT1: BIOS for DG33BU is DPP3510J.86A.0413.2008.0304.2218
> 
> EDIT2: seems the BIOS for DG33BU is not the latest.. got one here that reads DPP3510J.86A.0572 .. will install this one next.


Dell's (intel EFI in this case) is unmodable. Only option is to buy low-RPM fans or to solder a resistor to the ones you have.


----------



## JoanTheSpark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> [...]
> Dell's (intel EFI in this case) is unmodable. Only option is to buy low-RPM fans or to solder a resistor to the ones you have.


Cool, thanks. Hm, so either going for my own fan controller or reinstalling the C2D E8400 again..

As you say Intel - I just upgraded the BIOS on the DG33BU to 0572.. is the intel one mod-able?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoanTheSpark*
> 
> Cool, thanks. Hm, so either going for my own fan controller or reinstalling the C2D E8400 again..
> 
> As you say Intel - I just upgraded the BIOS on the DG33BU to 0572.. is the intel one mod-able?


The reason for this crazy fan speed is that your mobo didn't detected cpu correctly because of missing Xeon microcodes inside the BIOS. It is easy to spot this - there are missing instructions on your cpu-z screenshot (SSE4.1, Vt-x).
DG33BU is manufactured by intel and intel's EFI (BIOS) is unmodable. Almost all Dell's BIOSes cannot be modified, so you can't add those missing microcodes.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> The reason for this crazy fan speed is that your mobo didn't detected cpu correctly because of missing Xeon microcodes inside the BIOS. It is easy to spot this - there are missing instructions on your cpu-z screenshot (SSE4.1, Vt-x).
> DG33BU is manufactured by intel and intel's EFI (BIOS) is unmodable. Almost all Dell's BIOSes cannot be modified, so you can't add those missing microcodes.


Hey G let me ask you this, so with my ep45t-ds3r and e5450 anytime I push above 450fsb my fans start working harder, louder, without any increases to voltage. It's been the only thing keeping me from going above 4ghz


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Hey G let me ask you this, so with my ep45t-ds3r and e5450 anytime I push above 450fsb my fans start working harder, louder, without any increases to voltage. It's been the only thing keeping me from going above 4ghz


IDK, you will have to ask Gigabyte about fan speed algorithm.
Can't you just decrease fan speed using software (speedfan or Easy Tune)?


----------



## a7m1

any one with ASRock G41M-*VS2*

I ordered an Xeon X5450 3.0ghz/12mb/1333fsb the only issue that it's TDP:120W my mobo supports upto 105W

will it work without any issues? do I have to underclock to prevent it from consuming 120W ?

I did flash the bios with new microcodes I got v1.2 Bios AMI


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoanTheSpark*
> 
> Cool, thanks. Hm, so either going for my own fan controller or reinstalling the C2D E8400 again..
> 
> As you say Intel - I just upgraded the BIOS on the DG33BU to 0572.. is the intel one mod-able?


OR, if you don't want to spend additional money on fan controller - just remove the fan plugs and plug them to the Molex connector of your PSU. You won't be able to use PWM, but at least you'll be able to make your PC quiet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a7m1*
> 
> any one with ASRock G41M-*VS2*
> 
> I ordered an Xeon X5450 3.0ghz/12mb/1333fsb the only issue that it's TDP:120W my mobo supports upto 105W
> 
> will it work without any issues? do I have to underclock to prevent it from consuming 120W ?
> 
> I did flash the bios with new microcodes I got v1.2 Bios AMI


First of all, it is ASRock we're talking about - some of their motherboards just plain don't work with this mod. I tried to help deezdrama with his ASRock 4Core1333-GLAN motherboard and we eventually gave up on it - despite meeting all the requirements, it just didn't work. However, there have been reports of ASRock G41 motherboards working with this mod, so there is a high chance that yours will do too.

As for TDP limit, the question isn't IF it will work as much as FOR HOW LONG it will work. My _guess_ is, your X5450 should boot up just fine despite 105W TDP limit, but under heavy load for a longer period of time, your motherboard's VRM might overheat, which potentially could lead to damaging it (the most drastic scenario being the same that happened to my P5Q Pro - fried MOSFET=RIP, but it probably won't happen in your case unless you try to overclock your CPU).

Assuming that your motherboard is compatible with this mod, you have 3 options:

Replace your X5450 with 80W E5450 (which is what you should've done in the first place)
Try to provide sufficient VRM cooling to handle your 120W CPU (by installing heatsinks or additional fans in that area).
Underclock your CPU while decreasing the voltage until you're comfortable with it's power consumption/thermal output;


----------



## ziggieice

im having a weird issue with my EVGA 122-CK-NF68-A1, when is was on bios P31 my E5450 was recognized and posted past bios but hung on the windows loading screen (windows 7) so after reading that bios P32 added 45nm support i updated to P33 (the latest) and nothing.... so i figure i update my microcodes even though i shouldn't have to (as stated in the guide the individual who had the same board on P32 posted right away) but cbrom just kindof sits there forever and im not sure if its doing anything so i close it and check my bios using the intel program and...nothing from 2010 like there should be....what is going on? also the guide says the bios file does not need to be in .bin however mine is in .iso is this a problem?lastly i know the processor works since i pulled it from my modded asus striker extreme


----------



## gagarin77

@Wojton It is not that simple. This is a common problem for uATX motherboards. Some of them will just display a warning "cpu is over TDP limit" and you will be allowed to continue booting after pressing F1 ignore button, but there were cases when after that message screen froze, or it continued restart loop and nothing could be done to fix it.
BTW
I sold X5450 C0 to a guy with *G41-VS3* (it doesn't have 105W limit mentioned in specs but cpu support list is exactly the same as for VS2) and it probably worked because he didn't called with complains








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziggieice*
> 
> im having a weird issue with my EVGA 122-CK-NF68-A1, when is was on bios P31 my E5450 was recognized and posted past bios but hung on the windows loading screen (windows 7) so after reading that bios P32 added 45nm support i updated to P33 (the latest) and nothing.... so i figure i update my microcodes even though i shouldn't have to (as stated in the guide the individual who had the same board on P32 posted right away) but cbrom just kindof sits there forever and im not sure if its doing anything so i close it and check my bios using the intel program and...nothing from 2010 like there should be....what is going on? also the guide says the bios file does not need to be in .bin however mine is in .iso is this a problem?lastly i know the processor works since i pulled it from my modded asus striker extreme
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


omg... ISO is a bootable CD image. You will need to download a bin file.
Just be careful because there are some old Xeon microcodes inside that BIOS, so don't add the same microcode (in different version) twice - it may brick the mobo. Best way would be to delete those old Xeon entries first and than patch new microcodes.


----------



## ziggieice

aw geez, where do i find these bin files for my bios, ive heard bad things just using a program to convert them, they cause bricking, any idea on how to remove microcodes?


----------



## ziggieice

i found a bin version, still not to sure on how to safely remove aspects of the bios and insert new cpu microcodes clearly


----------



## gagarin77

PM sent


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> @Wojton It is not that simple. This is a common problem for uATX motherboards. Some of them will just display a warning "cpu is over TDP limit" and you will be allowed to continue booting after pressing F1 ignore button, but there were cases when after that message screen froze, or it continued restart loop and nothing could be done to fix it.


Wow, I didn't know that! How does it check the CPU's TDP anyway? Is it among the informations reported by CPU (it's certainly not shown in CPU-Z), or maybe it stores the information about every CPU's TDP in BIOS ROM - in that case, wouldn't it be theoretically possible to change that value to pretend that X5450 has lower TDP than it actually does? And are these problems caused by hardware (weak power section), or software (the BIOS itself)? My old P31-DS3L despite it's miserable 4-phase VRM booted up with [email protected],[email protected],6V (needless to say, it's TDP was definitely above 105W) - sure, it ended up with 4-pin ATX plug "welded" inside the socket, but other than that, it was fine, so it only makes me wonder - how bad is the VRM on uATX motherboards that they can't handle anything above 105W TDP? Or maybe it's not caused by something different?


----------



## gagarin77

It is some kind of forced protection developed by manufacturers so that budget mobos would last longer and they wouldn't have to be worried about warranty returns. I have searched inside BIOS roms few times, but I couldn't find it. Anyway it would probably require to disassembler the BIOS to change it.
I'm not entirely sure how does it work (probably it is different algorithm for different manufacturers) because about year ago there was this case when mobo with TDP limit at 80W? wouldn't allow to run L5420 50W.


----------



## ziggieice

success


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JoanTheSpark*
> 
> Cool, thanks. Hm, so either going for my own fan controller or reinstalling the C2D E8400 again..
> 
> As you say Intel - I just upgraded the BIOS on the DG33BU to 0572.. is the intel one mod-able?
> 
> 
> 
> The reason for this crazy fan speed is that your mobo didn't detected cpu correctly because of missing Xeon microcodes inside the BIOS. It is easy to spot this - there are missing instructions on your cpu-z screenshot (SSE4.1, Vt-x).
> DG33BU is manufactured by intel and intel's EFI (BIOS) is unmodable. Almost all Dell's BIOSes cannot be modified, so you can't add those missing microcodes.
Click to expand...

If you guys can figure out how to update checksum, it can be mod-able.

The microcodes are not compressed. This is the first block of microcode in the BIOS file.


EDIT: I can open this BIOS file using MMTOOL 3.22 Mod 21FiX. Why you didn't use it?


----------



## DzillaXx

Just picked up a EVGA 790i FTW motherboard.

Does it need a bios mod for the xeon mircocodes?


----------



## ziggieice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziggieice*
> 
> success


actually i lied, false alarm. it seems im having the EXACT SAME problem as plumber84 is having, ive updated the micro codes varouis times, the bios recognizes it but hangs at the windows 7 loading screen and resets, ive even tried multiple microcode patched for p33 bios, nothing works unless i disable two cores, when i finally get into the desktop windows 7 finds drivers for the xeon but that does not change anything. honestly im about to give up and say jrad got extremely lucky with his evga 680i if anyone is interested and maybe could help me out here is my modified bios, people tell me to delete old micro codes but the program should have done that already???? i hate to ask but can somebody delete these old micro codes? ive also added pictures of what exactly is going on inside the windows environment, its weird that my processor is a x5450 but cpuz says e5450

NF68_P33.zip 420k .zip file


----------



## Popcorn Damage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Have you seriously performed the mod with your motherboard inside the case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, I applaud you for your courage / manual skills.


Yep. It's all about having a steady hand.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziggieice*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ziggieice*
> 
> success
> 
> 
> 
> actually i lied, false alarm. it seems im having the EXACT SAME problem as plumber84 is having, ive updated the micro codes varouis times, the bios recognizes it but hangs at the windows 7 loading screen and resets, ive even tried multiple microcode patched for p33 bios, nothing works unless i disable two cores, when i finally get into the desktop windows 7 finds drivers for the xeon but that does not change anything. honestly im about to give up and say jrad got extremely lucky with his evga 680i if anyone is interested and maybe could help me out here is my modified bios, people tell me to delete old micro codes but the program should have done that already???? i hate to ask but can somebody delete these old micro codes? ive also added pictures of what exactly is going on inside the windows environment, its weird that my processor is a x5450 but cpuz says e5450
> 
> NF68_P33.zip 420k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

There are 5 microcodes for CPUID 10676h (x5450 stepping C0); platform ID's 1, 4, 10, 40 & 80. I checked with a BIOS from a LGA771 motherboard & it only contained microcode for platform ID's 4 & 40. Try patch your BIOS again but this time only copy the platform ID 4 & 40 microcodes. No need to delete because your BIOS doesn't contain older microcodes for 10676h.

Also jrad's x5460 CPUID is 1067ah with stepping E0. Different CPUID & stepping.


----------



## ziggieice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> There are 5 microcodes for CPUID 10676h (x5450 stepping C0); platform ID's 1, 4, 10, 40 & 80. I checked with a BIOS from a LGA771 motherboard & it only contained microcode for platform ID's 4 & 40. Try patch your BIOS again but this time only copy the platform ID 4 & 40 microcodes. No need to delete because your BIOS doesn't contain older microcodes for 10676h.
> 
> Also jrad's x5460 CPUID is 1067ah with stepping E0. Different CPUID & stepping.


How do i only copy the micro codes for id' 4 and 40, im really new at this and i only know so far how to read the instructions on delidded and take that websites word for it that it replaces the old codes for new ones. also am i right to assume that a x 5460 would work right away?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziggieice*
> 
> How do i only copy the micro codes for id' 4 and 40, im really new at this and i only know so far how to read the instructions on delidded and take that websites word for it that it replaces the old codes for new ones. also am i right to assume that a x 5460 would work right away?


May I know what guide did you follow when you modified the BIOS?


----------



## ziggieice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> May I know what guide did you follow when you modified the BIOS?


sure http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziggieice*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> May I know what guide did you follow when you modified the BIOS?
> 
> 
> 
> sure http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/
Click to expand...

Ok, I can confirm the step 4 will delete all entry for cpuid 10676h with new one in ncpucode.bin (ncpucode-lga-771-microcode.bin) & the modified BIOS should only contain microcodes for cpuid 10676h platform ID's 4 & 40. However, your modified BIOS have extra platform ID's 1 & 10.

Try again:-

delete modified BIOS NF68_P33.bin
download original BIOS NF68_P33.bin
rename ncpucode-lga-771-microcode.bin to ncpucode.bin


Code:



Code:


attrib +R ncpucode.bin




Code:



Code:


CBROM195.EXE NF68_P33.bin /nc_cpucode ncpucode.bin


----------



## ziggieice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Ok, I can confirm the step 4 will delete all entry for cpuid 10676h with new one in ncpucode.bin (ncpucode-lga-771-microcode.bin) & the modified BIOS should only contain microcodes for cpuid 10676h platform ID's 4 & 40. However, your modified BIOS have extra platform ID's 1 & 10.
> 
> Try again:-
> 
> delete modified BIOS NF68_P33.bin
> download original BIOS NF68_P33.bin
> rename ncpucode-lga-771-microcode.bin to ncpucode.bin
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> attrib +R ncpucode.bin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> CBROM195.EXE NF68_P33.bin /nc_cpucode ncpucode.bin


do you mean the one labeled "45nm Desktop LGA 771 and LGA 775 microcode"


----------



## 4everAnoob

Totally off topic, but I just bought a real cheap AM2+ motherboard with AM3 CPU support, thinking I could get a cheap 2nd hand Phenom X6 to go with it.
The 2nd hand prices are absolutely ridiculous. Costs more than even a Xeon X5470. And it is barely faster than that, and probably doesnt overclock half as good.
And basically all other 2nd hand AMD processors are totally overpriced as well. Always more expensive than their superior intel counter part. How does this work???


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziggieice*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Ok, I can confirm the step 4 will delete all entry for cpuid 10676h with new one in ncpucode.bin (ncpucode-lga-771-microcode.bin) & the modified BIOS should only contain microcodes for cpuid 10676h platform ID's 4 & 40. However, your modified BIOS have extra platform ID's 1 & 10.
> 
> Try again:-
> 
> delete modified BIOS NF68_P33.bin
> download original BIOS NF68_P33.bin
> rename ncpucode-lga-771-microcode.bin to ncpucode.bin
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> attrib +R ncpucode.bin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> CBROM195.EXE NF68_P33.bin /nc_cpucode ncpucode.bin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you mean the one labeled "45nm Desktop LGA 771 and LGA 775 microcode"
Click to expand...

No. Use "LGA 771 microcode".


----------



## ziggieice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Ok, I can confirm the step 4 will delete all entry for cpuid 10676h with new one in ncpucode.bin (ncpucode-lga-771-microcode.bin) & the modified BIOS should only contain microcodes for cpuid 10676h platform ID's 4 & 40. However, your modified BIOS have extra platform ID's 1 & 10.
> 
> Try again:-
> 
> delete modified BIOS NF68_P33.bin
> download original BIOS NF68_P33.bin
> rename ncpucode-lga-771-microcode.bin to ncpucode.bin
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> attrib +R ncpucode.bin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> CBROM195.EXE NF68_P33.bin /nc_cpucode ncpucode.bin


im going try all of them again just to make sure each with a fresh bios, before i was building on top of the ones i already modified but i saw no difference


----------



## ziggieice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> No. Use "LGA 771 microcode".


alright ill try that one first


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziggieice*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> No. Use "LGA 771 microcode".
> 
> 
> 
> alright ill try that one first
Click to expand...

Make sure to check list of microcodes in the modified BIOS & post here the screenshot.


----------



## ziggieice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Make sure to check list of microcodes in the modified BIOS & post here the screenshot.


alright I'll do that as soon as I get off of work.


----------



## ziggieice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Make sure to check list of microcodes in the modified BIOS & post here the screenshot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Make sure to check list of microcodes in the modified BIOS & post here the screenshot.


alright here goes nothing


----------



## ziggieice

NOPE still nothing, neither work like they were supposed to, actually none of these work


----------



## ziggieice

well im giving up for tonight the instructions at the front of this thread dont make sense to me and the ones from delidded dont work, here are the original bios for my motherboard if anyone wants to give it a shot

NF68_P33.zip 418k .zip file


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziggieice*
> 
> well im giving up for tonight the instructions at the front of this thread dont make sense to me and the ones from delidded dont work, here are the original bios for my motherboard if anyone wants to give it a shot
> 
> NF68_P33.zip 418k .zip file


That suck. I found another person with EVGA 680i & X5450 C0 also having problem but interestingly not because of the cores, instead need to back down the FSB to 1066MHz. Your best bet right now if you can find E0 stepping CPU but there's no guarantee.

One last thing. With all modified BIOS you get the same result right? Can you flash modified BIOS again, download HWiNFO64 & take screenshot of the "Central Processor(s)" >> "Intel Xeon X5450". Post screenshot here. Thanks.


----------



## ziggieice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> That suck. I found another person with EVGA 680i & X5450 C0 also having problem but interestingly not because of the cores, instead need to back down the FSB to 1066MHz. Your best bet right now if you can find E0 stepping CPU but there's no guarantee.
> 
> One last thing. With all modified BIOS you get the same result right? Can you flash modified BIOS again, download HWiNFO64 & take screenshot of the "Central Processor(s)" >> "Intel Xeon X5450". Post screenshot here. Thanks.


alright ill do that when im back at my shop, im not sure what the stepping is on my cpu now, the x5450 is C0 correct? and jrad had a E0 stepping cpu, we have the same boards and if i buy that exact processor it should work?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziggieice*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> That suck. I found another person with EVGA 680i & X5450 C0 also having problem but interestingly not because of the cores, instead need to back down the FSB to 1066MHz. Your best bet right now if you can find E0 stepping CPU but there's no guarantee.
> 
> One last thing. With all modified BIOS you get the same result right? Can you flash modified BIOS again, download HWiNFO64 & take screenshot of the "Central Processor(s)" >> "Intel Xeon X5450". Post screenshot here. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alright ill do that when im back at my shop, im not sure what the stepping is on my cpu now, the x5450 is C0 correct? and jrad had a E0 stepping cpu, we have the same boards and if i buy that exact processor it should work?
Click to expand...

Yes, yours is C0 according to CPU-Z. X5460 E0 stepping should work but X5450 E0 not guarantee though. X5460 E0 & X5450 E0 have same CPUID which is 1067Ah. Based on this it should work.


----------



## ziggieice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yes, yours is C0 according to CPU-Z. X5460 E0 stepping should work but X5450 E0 not guarantee though. X5460 E0 & X5450 E0 have same CPUID which is 1067Ah. Based on this it should work.


oh wait there is a x5450 with E0 stepping? what about e5450 what stepping is that? also what is the cpuid for x5450 im getting conflicting results?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziggieice*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yes, yours is C0 according to CPU-Z. X5460 E0 stepping should work but X5450 E0 not guarantee though. X5460 E0 & X5450 E0 have same CPUID which is 1067Ah. Based on this it should work.
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait there is a x5450 with E0 stepping? what about e5450 what stepping is that? also what is the cpuid for x5450 im getting conflicting results?
Click to expand...

Yes, X5450 have C0 & E0 stepping. Same with X5460 & E5450.

E5450, X5450 & X5460 C0 stepping = CPUID 10676h
E5450, X5450 & X5460 E0 stepping = CPUID 1067Ah

There can be slight difference in CPU specification between stepping. Your EVGA 680i motherboard might be picky about this.


----------



## ziggieice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yes, X5450 have C0 & E0 stepping. Same with X5460 & E5450.
> 
> E5450, X5450 & X5460 C0 stepping = CPUID 10676h
> E5450, X5450 & X5460 E0 stepping = CPUID 1067Ah
> 
> There can be slight difference in CPU specification between stepping. Your EVGA 680i motherboard might be picky about this.


alright, lastly before i buy a x5460 e0 could you tell me what the "E" and "x" stand for at the beginning of the processors before i make my purchase


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziggieice*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yes, X5450 have C0 & E0 stepping. Same with X5460 & E5450.
> 
> E5450, X5450 & X5460 C0 stepping = CPUID 10676h
> E5450, X5450 & X5460 E0 stepping = CPUID 1067Ah
> 
> There can be slight difference in CPU specification between stepping. Your EVGA 680i motherboard might be picky about this.
> 
> 
> 
> alright, lastly before i buy a x5460 e0 could you tell me what the "E" and "x" stand for at the beginning of the processors before i make my purchase
Click to expand...

According to the datasheet:-
X5400 Series - An accelerated performance version of the Quad-Core Intel® Xeon® Processor X5400 Series.

E5400 Series - A mainstream performance version of the Quad-Core Intel® Xeon® Processor X5400 Series.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yes, X5450 have C0 & E0 stepping. Same with X5460 & E5450.
> 
> E5450, X5450 & X5460 C0 stepping = CPUID 10676h
> E5450, X5450 & X5460 E0 stepping = CPUID 1067Ah
> 
> There can be slight difference in CPU specification between stepping. Your EVGA 680i motherboard might be picky about this.


680i is really bad about overclock 45nm C2Q's BTW. My EVGA780i was horrid when it came to doing so. Was a champ with a Q6600.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziggieice*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yes, X5450 have C0 & E0 stepping. Same with X5460 & E5450.
> 
> E5450, X5450 & X5460 C0 stepping = CPUID 10676h
> E5450, X5450 & X5460 E0 stepping = CPUID 1067Ah
> 
> There can be slight difference in CPU specification between stepping. Your EVGA 680i motherboard might be picky about this.
> 
> 
> 
> alright, lastly before i buy a x5460 e0 could you tell me what the "E" and "x" stand for at the beginning of the processors before i make my purchase
Click to expand...

I hope you didn't order new CPU yet because I don't think it's going to work with all cores enabled. If you look at jrad's CPU-Z screenshot at first post, he also running the CPU with only two cores enabled. Keep in mind the last screenshot is on 780i motherboard. The second from last screenshot is on 680i. Right-click on the image & open in new tab. You'll see the CPU is running with only two cores enabled.

EVGA 680i motherboard have several revision. I think only revision T1 (122-CK-NF68-T1) will be able to run Xeon 5400 series without any problem, if I'm not mistaken. See *here*.

*This guy* tested with both x5450 c0 and e0 on his revision A2 motherboard but no success with both. Your motherboard is revision A2 according to your CPU-Z screenshot.

BTW, I'm still interested with the screenshot from HWiNFO64.


----------



## Duality92

Get a X5365 instead ^^


----------



## ziggieice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I hope you didn't order new CPU yet because I don't think it's going to work with all cores enabled. If you look at jrad's CPU-Z screenshot at first post, he also running the CPU with only two cores enabled. Keep in mind the last screenshot is on 780i motherboard. The second from last screenshot is on 680i. Right-click on the image & open in new tab. You'll see the CPU is running with only two cores enabled.
> 
> EVGA 680i motherboard have several revision. I think only revision T1 (122-CK-NF68-T1) will be able to run Xeon 5400 series without any problem, if I'm not mistaken. See *here*.
> 
> *This guy* tested with both x5450 c0 and e0 on his revision A2 motherboard but no success with both. Your motherboard is revision A2 according to your CPU-Z screenshot.
> 
> BTW, I'm still interested with the screenshot from HWiNFO64.


alright ill be at my shop in about an hours and ill look for that software, ive also noticed jrad's southbridge is version a3, iv never heard of that revision. at this point it seems im not going to have all 4 cores running, i do have a evga 780i coming that ill try also.


----------



## ziggieice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I hope you didn't order new CPU yet because I don't think it's going to work with all cores enabled. If you look at jrad's CPU-Z screenshot at first post, he also running the CPU with only two cores enabled. Keep in mind the last screenshot is on 780i motherboard. The second from last screenshot is on 680i. Right-click on the image & open in new tab. You'll see the CPU is running with only two cores enabled.
> 
> EVGA 680i motherboard have several revision. I think only revision T1 (122-CK-NF68-T1) will be able to run Xeon 5400 series without any problem, if I'm not mistaken. See *here*.
> 
> *This guy* tested with both x5450 c0 and e0 on his revision A2 motherboard but no success with both. Your motherboard is revision A2 according to your CPU-Z screenshot.
> 
> BTW, I'm still interested with the screenshot from HWiNFO64.


alright here they are, got all 4 cores working by turning down the fsb to 1067 therefore lower the clock speed ultimately defeating the purpose of having a xeon in here because the purpose is to overclock with cooler temps, i will call this a defeat for now unless someone who is more adept at modding the bios can do it with only the 3 codes at the start of this thread as there is still a software error reading the x5450 as e5450, the modded bios i used was this one

NF68_P33.zip 420k .zip file
 and im sure the other one you mentioned can work too.


----------



## ziggieice

the most stable fsb i can do is 1250, but it messed with my ram speed by 2.3 MHz, not a big deal but geez, this was a trip.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziggieice*
> 
> alright here they are, got all 4 cores working by turning down the fsb to 1067 therefore lower the clock speed ultimately defeating the purpose of having a xeon in here because the purpose is to overclock with cooler temps, i will call this a defeat for now unless someone who is more adept at modding the bios can do it with only the 3 codes at the start of this thread as there is still a *software error reading the x5450 as e5450*, the modded bios i used was this one
> 
> NF68_P33.zip 420k .zip file
> and im sure the other one you mentioned can work too.


Thanks. Well the microcode was loaded properly which means the bios was modified correctly. This is not bios problem but more toward hadware (680i chipset) now.

Don't worry about the misidentification by CPU-Z. It's just database error.


----------



## ziggieice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Thanks. Well the microcode was loaded properly which means the bios was modified correctly. This is not bios problem but more toward hadware (680i chipset) now.
> 
> Don't worry about the misidentification by CPU-Z. It's just database error.


alright so i assume this is the best its going to get with fsb 1250, and maybe if i set the option to unlink to link will it bring my ram at full speed? i havent messed with a motherboard with fsb since 2010 when it was just about phased out.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziggieice*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Thanks. Well the microcode was loaded properly which means the bios was modified correctly. This is not bios problem but more toward hadware (680i chipset) now.
> 
> Don't worry about the misidentification by CPU-Z. It's just database error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alright so i assume this is the best its going to get with fsb 1250, and maybe if i set the option to *unlink* to link will it *bring my ram at full speed*? i havent messed with a motherboard with fsb since 2010 when it was just about phased out.
Click to expand...

It should be with unlink.


----------



## ziggieice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> It should be with unlink.


alright so it is The best it's going to get, i don't mind the loss in mghz it's pretty insignificant, next is to try with a 780I.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziggieice*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> It should be with unlink.
> 
> 
> 
> alright so it is The best it's going to get, i don't mind the loss in mghz it's pretty insignificant, next is to try with a 780I.
Click to expand...

If anyone keeping a record of tested motherboard:-
EVGA 680i 122-CK-NF68 REV A2 = X5450 C0 FSB 1066 4 cores or FSB 1333 2 cores

Maybe you can update this info at http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/ too.


----------



## ziggieice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> If anyone keeping a record of tested motherboard:-
> EVGA 680i 122-CK-NF68 REV A2 = X5450 C0 FSB 1066 4 cores or FSB 1333 2 cores
> 
> Maybe you can update this info at http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/ too.


oh whoops i didn't see you already did it


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziggieice*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> If anyone keeping a record of tested motherboard:-
> EVGA 680i 122-CK-NF68 REV A2 = X5450 C0 FSB 1066 4 cores or FSB 1333 2 cores
> 
> Maybe you can update this info at http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/ too.
> 
> 
> 
> oh whoops i didn't see you already did it
Click to expand...

Yeah, turned out don't need to register to post there.


----------



## Jinru

Anyone knowledgeable on using AFUDOS to flash AMI mobo's in DOS wanna give me some pointers? This is going to be used on an OEM Asus mobo from an HP Pavilion.

I'm unsure of what commands I should be using.

Here are a list of all the various syntax's available.
https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-AMI-Bios-flash-tool-AFUDOS-EXE

Here's a guide that's different from what is linked above and shows I should use /p /b /n /c /x
http://www.ecs.com.tw/extra/flashutl/afuusb.pdf

Some other guides I've found on google show I should just use, "afudos /i.rom"


----------



## PoisonV

Can anybody recomend me a good 775 SLI Motherboard for my Xeon X5450? I wanted to buy a Gigabyte p45 ud3.. but i realized that it only has 1 pci-e slot


----------



## Blacklac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoisonV*
> 
> Can anybody recomend me a good 775 SLI Motherboard for my Xeon X5450? I wanted to buy a Gigabyte p45 ud3.. but i realized that it only has 1 pci-e slot


In case you dont know, not all motherboards with 2 pci-e slots are SLI compatible. Atleast back for 775 socket days. It can work, but its kind of a pain...

http://www.overclock.net/t/670810/howto-sli-on-a-non-sli-motherboard-gtx5xx-compatible-1-0-final-released

The UD3P has two pci-e. I know the UD3R doesnt, i own it. Some/most ASUS P5Q models should have 2.


----------



## PoisonV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac*
> 
> In case you dont know, not all motherboards with 2 pci-e slots are SLI compatible. Atleast back for 775 socket days. It can work, but its kind of a pain...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/670810/howto-sli-on-a-non-sli-motherboard-gtx5xx-compatible-1-0-final-released
> 
> The UD3P has two pci-e. I know the UD3R doesnt, i own it. Some/most ASUS P5Q models should have 2.


Thanks mate u saved me from buying crap in ebay! Gonna study that link


----------



## clobber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinru*
> 
> Anyone knowledgeable on using AFUDOS to flash AMI mobo's in DOS wanna give me some pointers? This is going to be used on an OEM Asus mobo from an HP Pavilion.
> 
> I'm unsure of what commands I should be using.
> 
> Here are a list of all the various syntax's available.
> https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-AMI-Bios-flash-tool-AFUDOS-EXE
> 
> Here's a guide that's different from what is linked above and shows I should use /p /b /n /c /x
> http://www.ecs.com.tw/extra/flashutl/afuusb.pdf
> 
> Some other guides I've found on google show I should just use, "afudos /i.rom"


What's the motherboard you're trying to flash?


----------



## Jinru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clobber*
> 
> What's the motherboard you're trying to flash?


http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?docId=emr_na-c01324212


----------



## clobber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinru*
> 
> http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?docId=emr_na-c01324212


This board is from HD DX2400 PC and is well supported.

I flashed these from Windows using afuwin (64bit) as well as DOS. IT's pretty straightforward.

If you wanna go tru DOS:

*afudos flash.ext /p /b /n*

will suffice. You shouldn't expect any issue whatsoever.


----------



## poviladzas

Since my last post on Xeon X5492, I had encountered a thermal issue, which I'd like to comment on.

Did anyone here had their CPU thermals reported incorrectly by bios?

Because on cold boot my bios always shows 45-50°C instead of an ordinary 27 or so at idle (ambient temp in my house is about 22). This has my fan spinning at the maximum of 2500 RPM all the time. It makes quite a racket... at first I didn't notice it, 'cause we often leave windows open in the street-side, but.. one quiet evening I did. With my old E8500 the fan was 800 RPM at idle.
Now after the windows boot it kinda slows down to 1800 RPM and shows



But I knew it is not right, since it's an old system and I have grown used to it, so I know when things don't add up. But that's not the case, so I downloaded SpeedFan and it reports other temperatures at the same time.



I think it has something to do with TJ MAX set incorrectly by the system, because at idle all the components are cold and no heat is generated anywhere.

Core 3's temperature of 22C does not feel right also.

So I am stuck with SpeedFan managing my CPU fan for now and it does a great job, because thermals are stable on low RPMs.



I guess I will not get any answers here regarding the difference between core temperatures and general temperature reporting in bios, but these things one must know before attempting any 771-to-775 MOD.

BTW, the system is super-stable and goes for hours on high loads. SpeedFan was the way to go.


----------



## Wojton

*poviladzas*, click settings in RealTemp, then click "Set TJ Max" button and enter "85" for all of the cores. Apply changes, restart the program. If nothing has changed, open up the RealTemp.ini file and change "TjMax0", "TjMax1", "TjMax2" and "TjMax3" values to 85. Save the file, restart the program. Now it should be displaying the correct temperatures. Setting Tjmax is different for each temperature monitoring program, but in most cases, it's realtively simple procedure. Personally, I recommend HWMonitor as a temperature monitoring tool.

As for BIOS, I don't know why it reports incorrect temperatures on cold boot, as it should adapt to Xeon's Tjmax right away (both of my motherboards did anyway). The solution would be to change CPU fan's PWM profile in BIOS (if your motherboard allows that), or bypass it alltogether by using a separate fan controller. A cheaper alternative is to connect the CPU fan to PSU's molex connector for contant 5V voltage. It's not like that CPU will get very hot with default settings anyway, so 5V should be enough to keep that CPU cool and the fan quiet.

When it comes to difference between core's temperatures - it's quite normal for Xeon's working in LGA775. Partially it's caused by the first core handling most of the system-related tasks, which naturally puts under slightly more load than other cores and partially, by LGA775 adapter on the CPU, which lifts one side of the CPU compared to the other = it's a minuscule difference, but it can translate to difference in temperature between the cores. All of that said, we're talking about 4-5C difference between the highest and lowest core temperature, definitely not 20. Other than improperly mounted cooler, uneven contact surface or broken CPU temperature sensor, I have no idea what might be the cause of that.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poviladzas*
> 
> Since my last post on Xeon X5492, I had encountered a thermal issue, which I'd like to comment on.
> 
> Did anyone here had their CPU thermals reported incorrectly by bios?
> 
> *Because on cold boot my bios always shows 45-50°C instead of an ordinary 27 or so at idle (ambient temp in my house is about 22). This has my fan spinning at the maximum of 2500 RPM all the time. It makes quite a racket... at first I didn't notice it, 'cause we often leave windows open in the street-side, but.. one quiet evening I did. With my old E8500 the fan was 800 RPM at idle.
> Now after the windows boot it kinda slows down to 1800 RPM and shows*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But I knew it is not right, since it's an old system and I have grown used to it, so I know when things don't add up. But that's not the case, so I downloaded SpeedFan and it reports other temperatures at the same time.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I think it has something to do with TJ MAX set incorrectly by the system, because at idle all the components are cold and no heat is generated anywhere.*
> 
> Core 3's temperature of 22C does not feel right also.
> 
> So I am stuck with SpeedFan managing my CPU fan for now and it does a great job, because thermals are stable on low RPMs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I guess I will not get any answers here regarding the difference between core temperatures and general temperature reporting in bios, but these things one must know before attempting any 771-to-775 MOD.*
> 
> BTW, the system is super-stable and goes for hours on high loads. SpeedFan was the way to go.


Real Temp is reading wrong TJmax value. It set TJmax to 100C but the correct TJmax is 85C per this *paper*.

Set correct TJmax value in *.ini* file that you can find in the Real Temp folder.

It's interesting the Real Temp use wrong TJmax value because it getting the TJmax value from reading MSR register IA32_TEMPERATURE_TARGET 1A2H bits 23:16. If you want, download unclewebb's MSR Tool, enter 0x1a2 in the box & click "Read MSR" button. Post the value here.

If system, you mean BIOS or the CPU, it's not possible the system get incorrect TJmax. Even with correct TJmax 85C, core #1 & #2 temps still high. With the huge difference between core #1/#2 & #3/#4, I suspect bad contact when mounting the heatsink. You should try re-seat the heatsink.

It's also possible the DTS sensor in the CPU is faulty. In any case, the CPU can quickly reaches TJmax & throttling under load.

The difference in core temperature (reading using software) & CPU temperature in BIOS is because the CPU temperature in the BIOS is NOT core temperature. It's a temperature reading by temp sensor on the motherboard that located near the CPU. The temp sensor likely below the CPU socket.

Just for the sake of argument, assume the reading in BIOS is core temp, there will be difference between BIOS reading & software reading because both reading are occur at different time & at different CPU "state". In the BIOS, CPU always idling but in windows, CPU cores always have jobs to do. Even with software reading, there will be difference between one monitoring tool to another because they're not reading temps at the same time.


----------



## yasasvin

hello guys
I did the mod on my foxconn mars with a E5472 cpu. It runs well with no isssues. But every morning I have to reset CMOS. Otherwise the alam will keep beeping without booting. I replaced the battery thinking it was the issue.

Is it because I didn't do the microcode update ?
But I can overclock without any problem or it doesn't show any warning to bios update

Help me guys


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yasasvin*
> 
> hello guys
> I did the mod on my foxconn mars with a E5472 cpu. It runs well with no isssues. But every morning I have to reset CMOS. Otherwise the alam will keep beeping without booting. I replaced the battery thinking it was the issue.
> 
> Is it because I didn't do the microcode update ?
> But I can overclock without any problem or it doesn't show any warning to bios update
> 
> Help me guys


It could be anything. Better to refer the beeps code in the motherboard manual.


----------



## 4everAnoob

I need some advice, I've got now both a Gigabyte EP45C-DS3R and EP45-DS5. I'm not sure which one to keep. I've got 2x 4GB DDR3 1333 RAM which I can use with the DS3R, the problem is however that when overclocking there isn't a suitable divider available so either the memory runs too slow or way too fast. Even if I was to buy 1600 RAM it would run too slow (or too fast).
The DS5 is a nicer board than the DS3R besides the lack of DDR3 support. The problem is I have only got DDR2 800 Mhz (kingston value stuff) and it doesn't overclock well at all. The board posts at over 500 FSB with an E5450 with moderate increase in Vnb. Another problem with DDR2 is to get 8 GB I need 4x2 GB which is both hard to get and it stress the NB more. 4GB is enough for most of my applications so far though.
I also have a P5E3 Pro which I want to sell since it doesn't like to run OS X at all and I don't need the X48 chipset or the 2x16 PCIe Crossfire. It can't get to a high FSB as stable as the P45
boards. The P5E3 does strangely enough have more memory ratio options and allows my DDR3-1333 ram to run at 1333 at 445 FSB which is very useful and stable. Why is this? Is the lack of dividers a limitation of the P45 chipset?


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> I need some advice, I've got now both a Gigabyte EP45C-DS3R and EP45-DS5. I'm not sure which one to keep. I've got 2x 4GB DDR3 1333 RAM which I can use with the DS3R, the problem is however that when overclocking there isn't a suitable divider available so either the memory runs too slow or way too fast. Even if I was to buy 1600 RAM it would run too slow (or too fast). The DS5 is a nicer board than the DS3R besides the lack of DDR3 support. The problem is I have only got DDR2 800 Mhz (kingston value stuff) and it doesn't overclock well at all.


This is really a no brainer - sell the DS3R, aswell as DDR3 memory, keep the DS5 with that value Kingston memory for now (in the meantime, buy a decent 4x2GB memory kit to replace it with). The difference between DDR3 and DDR2 is almost unnoticeable in the real world and DS5 is in a different league when it comes to overclocking capabilities.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Another problem with DDR2 is to get 8 GB I need 4x2 GB which is both hard to get and it stress the NB more. 4GB is enough for most of my applications so far though.


DS5 should be able to handle even 4 memory modules - maybe not at 500FSB, but I highly doubt that you'll be able to stabilize your E5450 at 4,5GHz anyway without mad voltages. However, if you want to push your E5450 that high for competitive reasons, you can always remove 2 memory modules while overclocking and go for it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> I also have a P5E3 Pro which I want to sell since it doesn't like to run OS X at all and I don't need the X48 chipset or the 2x16 PCIe Crossfire. It can't get to a high FSB as stable as the P45
> boards. The P5E3 does strangely enough have more memory ratio options and allows my DDR3-1333 ram to run at 1333 at 445 FSB which is very useful and stable. Why is this? Is the lack of dividers a limitation of the P45 chipset?


P45+DDR2 is a great combination for overclocking, but the same can't be said about P45+DDR3. This chipset wasn't really designed with DDR3 in mind, just because some motherboards support it, doesn't mean that its a good combination for overclocking. As gagarin said, there is a reason why there aren't many submissions with EP45C-DS3R on HWBot. As for P5E3, X48, being a high-end chipset probably supports DDR3 better than P45, but it's known to cause problems paired with Xeon's, so I wouldn't recommend it over P45.

All in all, from EP45C-DS3R, P5E3 and EP45-DS5 the last one is the best board for LGA771 Xeon's and in my opinion, it's worth the additional cost of the memory upgrade


----------



## 4everAnoob

Thanks (again) for your in depth answer. For now I have bought 4x1 GB 1066 RAM for low price. Lol you won't believe how cheap I got the DS5, let me just say the seller had no idea what he sold me







. I will probably sell the rest, and if I feel like it buy 4x2 GB 1066. But probably after this I will either move to 6 core Xeon or to haswell i5, if I will build a desktop that is.


----------



## poviladzas

@kizwan, @Wojton

Thank You for the replies. I have came to believe that DTS sensor in CPU is faulty as you have suggested.

Yes, I understand the TJmax issue. I use 4 thermal monitoring applications: AIDA64, RealTemp, Open Hardware Monitor and SpeedFan. With correct TJmax they all show identical values. There is also a motherboard value "Temp 2", witch I think is the MOBO CPU sensor and it always shows something similar to core0 when under load.

Unclewebb's MSR Tool shows this (running as admin):



My heatsink was reseated 4 times already. I read a comment that maybe there's not enough pressure on the CPU, so i made a "spacers" for my heatsink mount, i have changed its angle 180°, hoping that one corner is not pushing enough and that the core 0,1 and core 2,3 temperatures will be reversed. But still the same result (thermal paste Arctic MX4).

I will now post 3 different software readings 1 - cold boot; 2 - 30 mins of Crysis 3 and 3 - after 5 minutes of cool-down.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Thanks (again) for your in depth answer. For now I have bought 4x1 GB 1066 RAM for low price. Lol you won't believe how cheap I got the DS5, let me just say the seller had no idea what he sold me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will probably sell the rest, and if I feel like it buy 4x2 GB 1066. But probably after this I will either move to 6 core Xeon or to haswell i5, if I will build a desktop that is.


Just tell me already







I've got my P35-DS4 for equivalent of 24 bucks, which I think was a good deal. If you bought your DS5 for anywhere near that, then you're one lucky bastard









*@poviladzas* It looks as if on on cold boot, Core0, Core1 and Temp2 ignore the Tjmax value and use Tjmax of 100 (reported temperatures - 15C would make them about right). What kind of CPU cooler are you using? Is it getting warmer on one side than the other under load? From what I remember, with stock settings, my E5450 reaches about 52-54C under load, but then again, your CPU has nearly double the TDP, so depending on what kind of cooler you are using, these temps might be normal.

I would consider buying a K-Type thermometer with a probe sensor. Just keep in mind that for accurate readings it would be the best to place the probe under the LGA775 "clamp", so that it makes direct contact with CPU IHS while not interfering with CPU cooler, but for that, it has to be thin, like this one. Here is the cheapest thermometer with suitable probe sensor., but for 10 bucks you can buy a higher quality one, that will probably last longer. It all depends on how much you're going to use it









You might even go for a fancier solution and buy one of these chinese 5,25 bay fan controllers - not only it will measure the CPU temperature indepentantly of the motherboard, but also, change the fan's speed accordingly and it's quite cheap. To each their own


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poviladzas*
> 
> @kizwan, @Wojton
> 
> Thank You for the replies. I have came to believe that DTS sensor in CPU is faulty as you have suggested.
> 
> Yes, I understand the TJmax issue. I use 4 thermal monitoring applications: AIDA64, RealTemp, Open Hardware Monitor and SpeedFan. With correct TJmax they all show identical values. There is also a motherboard value "Temp 2", witch I think is the MOBO CPU sensor and it always shows something similar to core0 when under load.
> 
> Unclewebb's MSR Tool shows this (running as admin):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My heatsink was reseated 4 times already. I read a comment that maybe there's not enough pressure on the CPU, so i made a "spacers" for my heatsink mount, i have changed its angle 180°, hoping that one corner is not pushing enough and that the core 0,1 and core 2,3 temperatures will be reversed. But still the same result (thermal paste Arctic MX4).
> 
> I will now post 3 different software readings 1 - cold boot; 2 - 30 mins of Crysis 3 and 3 - after 5 minutes of cool-down.


This explained it. The IA32_TEMPERATURE_TARGET 1A2H bits 23:16 are not set, which basically 0, which why Real Temp unable to get the correct TJmax. Considering you did not experiencing thermal throttling, the BIOS may compensating this by setting it to generic TJmax value (100C?). Is this retail CPU or ES CPU?

The "Temp2" is motherboard sensor which the value is read by using the standard temp probe or sensor. It doesn't use DTS sensor built in the CPU, therefore not tied to TJmax.


----------



## unclewebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Real Temp is reading wrong TJmax value.


The CPUs in this thread are Core 2 based so TJ Target information does not exist in MSR 0x1A2. Intel started writing TJ Target information to that register when the 1st Generation Core i CPUs were introduced.

The Intel paper you posted is not documentation for TJ Max. If you read the fine print, Intel uses the terminology TJ Target. That is a meaningless number. When questioned about this they admitted that actual TJ Max might be higher than TJ Target but they never admitted how much higher. This was mostly a trick to low ball TJ Max to keep consumers happy. Why would they do that? Because it was a simple way to create the allusion of cool running Xeon processors. The Xeon processors are no different than Core 2 Quads. They all came down the same assembly lines but just got shoved in slightly different boxes. Perhaps they binned them and the higher grade CPUs went in the Xeon boxes but beyond that, they are all the same. The CPUID values of 0x10676 for the early ones and 0x1067A for the later ones is exactly the same as the Core 2 Quads. Why? Because they are exactly the same.

The reason poviladzas first two cores are reporting such high temperatures at idle is probably because those two sensors are stuck. That was the biggest problem with the Core 2 45nm sensors. As the temperature of the CPU cores decreased, they ALL reached a point where the sensors would stop and would just keep reporting the same thing no matter how cool the cores really got. That was the whole reason for the RealTemp - Sensor Test. This test slowly throttles the CPU so you can watch to see if the sensors reach a point where they keep reporting the same thing over and over again in the little chart it creates. That makes it pretty easy to spot a stuck sensor. For good results, you just need to sit back and let the test run its course without doing anything on your computer while the test is running.

Using a TJ Max value of 100, has core 2 and core 3 reporting idle temperatures around 37C to 40C. Those are normal idle temperatures for Core 2 based Quad core CPUs. If you change TJ Max to 85, the idle temp is at 22C instead of 37C. That does not make any sense considering the temperature reported by the bios is over 40C. The sensor for Core 2 might also have a slight sticking problem but it is not as bad as the first 2 cores. It would be very interesting to see the results of the Sensor test.

Anyway, you can set TJ Max to whatever you like. Intel's publicly available documentation on this subject is sketchy at best. TJ Target is not the same as TJ Max.

Edit - The bios does not use TJ Max. It uses a totally different temperature sensor that does not have the sticking problems that the core sensors have. The bios sensor tends to be of higher quality and is more accurate than the core sensors but it does not measure the peak core temperature. When in the bios, I don't think the CPU is using any of the low power C States so the CPU temperature in the bios should be higher than the peak core temperature when idle.


----------



## kizwan

Sorry I didn't use correct technical term. I'm aware it's not TJmax in the datasheet but TCC Activation TJ Target. Even though TJ Target is not TJmax, however once the core temperature reaches TJ Target, TCC will activated & basically CPU will start throttling. Is this not correct? (please ignore this)

When I said there can be slight difference in CPU specification between stepping ( or between two different CPUID of the same CPU) is more a broad statement. Basically I'm saying there *may* be some difference between the two that only Intel know. I'm using SB-E 3930K CPU as an example; where C1 stepping doesn't support VT-d but C2 stepping does. In the Xeon 5400 series CPU, the difference may not obvious like SB-E CPU but I'm pretty sure there's some changes, small maybe, between C0 & E0 stepping.


----------



## Jinru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clobber*
> 
> This board is from HD DX2400 PC and is well supported.
> 
> I flashed these from Windows using afuwin (64bit) as well as DOS. IT's pretty straightforward.
> 
> If you wanna go tru DOS:
> 
> *afudos flash.ext /p /b /n*
> 
> will suffice. You shouldn't expect any issue whatsoever.


Thanks for the help, clobber! I added a /c to the end of that command at the recommendation of the afudos alert. Now my dads ol' HP desktop is sporting an E5450.

Guess I'll add the rom I made to any future on lookers who search this thread for a modded rom. I've changed/added all the 45nm microcodes for 775 and 771 to the latest 2010 versions.

Asus IPIBL-LB Benicia GL8E

BEN543.zip 698k .zip file


----------



## Sci666

hello,

so i had no chance to get my asus striker extreme running with the xeon without errors, i think it has some hardware manfunctions,

so i ordered another mainboard to test









so please can can somebody modify me an XFX 780i sli bios for Xeon x5460 usage









many many thanks !

heres the file

7B1N2P09.zip 475k .zip file


----------



## Wojton

Thank you for the interesting lecture, *unclewebb*, but I have a question:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
> 
> The Intel paper you posted is not documentation for TJ Max. If you read the fine print, Intel uses the terminology TJ Target. That is a meaningless number. When questioned about this they admitted that actual TJ Max might be higher than TJ Target but they never admitted how much higher. This was mostly a trick to low ball TJ Max to keep consumers happy. Why would they do that? Because it was a simple way to create the allusion of cool running Xeon processors.
> [...]
> Using a TJ Max value of 100, has core 2 and core 3 reporting idle temperatures around 37C to 40C. Those are normal idle temperatures for Core 2 based Quad core CPUs. If you change TJ Max to 85, the idle temp is at 22C instead of 37C. That does not make any sense considering the temperature reported by the bios is over 40C.
> [...]
> Anyway, you can set TJ Max to whatever you like. Intel's publicly available documentation on this subject is sketchy at best. TJ Target is not the same as TJ Max.


So are you claiming that Xeon's TJMax is no different than 45nm Core2Quads? And that 85C is a number made up by someone, that is nowhere to be found in technical documentation of these CPU's? If so, why is the CPU temperature reported by the motherboard sensor (independant of the CPU) equal to temperatures repoted by CPU sensors only when I set the TJMax of 85 (otherwise, there is 15C difference between them)? I should point out, that the CPU temperature in BIOS is the same as CPU temperature in HWMonitor (and it was the same with my previous motherboard too).


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the interesting lecture, *unclewebb*, but I have a question:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
> 
> The Intel paper you posted is not documentation for TJ Max. If you read the fine print, Intel uses the terminology TJ Target. That is a meaningless number. When questioned about this they admitted that actual TJ Max might be higher than TJ Target but they never admitted how much higher. This was mostly a trick to low ball TJ Max to keep consumers happy. Why would they do that? Because it was a simple way to create the allusion of cool running Xeon processors.
> [...]
> Using a TJ Max value of 100, has core 2 and core 3 reporting idle temperatures around 37C to 40C. Those are normal idle temperatures for Core 2 based Quad core CPUs. If you change TJ Max to 85, the idle temp is at 22C instead of 37C. That does not make any sense considering the temperature reported by the bios is over 40C.
> [...]
> Anyway, you can set TJ Max to whatever you like. Intel's publicly available documentation on this subject is sketchy at best. TJ Target is not the same as TJ Max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you claiming that Xeon's TJMax is no different than 45nm Core2Quads? And that 85C is a number made up by someone, that is nowhere to be found in technical documentation of these CPU's? If so, why is the CPU temperature reported by the motherboard sensor (independant of the CPU) equal to temperatures repoted by CPU sensors only when I set the TJMax of 85 (otherwise, there is 15C difference between them)? *I should point out, that the CPU temperature in BIOS is the same as CPU temperature in HWMonitor (and it was the same with my previous motherboard too).*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Like unclewebb pointed out the motherboard/BIOS sensor tend to be of higher quality & better in term of accuracy while DTS accuracy can be affected by other things. About DTS, I'll let unclewebb explain it to you because all I know about DTS is what I read about it in Intel datasheet. I know he know more about it then I do. What I can tell you the motherboard/BIOS sensor pretty much like the regular digital thermometer you use in your computer, bed room and even in the aquarium. While DTS is just like a counter where one count doesn't necessarily means one degree. The purpose of DTS is for the CPU to know when to trigger certain events, e.g. when to activate TCC, etc.

The CPU temperatures under motherboard temperature section in HWMonitor & the CPU temperature in the BIOS are reading the same value is because both are reading the same temp sensor on the motherboard.


----------



## Sci666

please see my last post on previous page









http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/6790#post_23998893

need help for a modded bios file ^^


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sci666*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please see my last post on previous page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/6790#post_23998893
> 
> need help for a modded bios file ^^


take it my friend

bios.zip 471k .zip file


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The CPU temperatures under motherboard temperature section in HWMonitor & the CPU temperature in the BIOS are reading the same value is because both are reading the same temp sensor on the motherboard.


I'm aware of that, all I want to know is why, in order to match the DTS readings to motherboard's CPU sensor readings, I have to lower C2Q Tjmax value (100C) by 15, if- according to what unclewebb said - Xeon's are _the same_ CPU's as Core2Quad's and Tjmax value itself isn't present in any technical documentation and can be set to "whatever I want". They clearly have done _something_ on Xeon's production line to make them run 15C cooler than Core2Quad's, because, from what I can see, it isn't just an "allusion".

It's not related to how DTS works, but more to how Intel specifies the thermal limits of their CPU's. Why instead of Tjmax they use Tcase and _how do we know/estimate_ the Tjmax value.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The CPU temperatures under motherboard temperature section in HWMonitor & the CPU temperature in the BIOS are reading the same value is because both are reading the same temp sensor on the motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm aware of that, all I want to know is why, in order to match the DTS readings to motherboard's CPU sensor readings, I have to lower C2Q Tjmax value (100C) by 15, if- according to what unclewebb said - Xeon's are _the same_ CPU's as Core2Quad's and Tjmax value itself isn't present in any technical documentation and can be set to "whatever I want". They clearly have done _something_ on Xeon's production line to make them run 15C cooler than Core2Quad's, because, from what I can see, it isn't just an "allusion".
> 
> It's not related to how DTS works, but more to how Intel specifies the thermal limits of their CPU's. Why instead of Tjmax they use Tcase and _how do we know/estimate_ the Tjmax value.
Click to expand...

Just for record, this is how core temp calculated.

core temp = TJmax - DTS or in Xeon 5400 series case: core temp = "TJ Target" - DTS

The motherboard CPU temp sensor reading doesn't use the above formula because the temp sensor is basically a regular thermometer, recording the actual temperature (of the surrounding area which in this case the CPU). Like I said DTS is like a counter. Both core temp & motherboard's CPU temp sensor use different approach to measure the CPU temperature. When you lowering TJmax value in the software & the core temperature matching the motherboard's CPU temp sensor value, it will be purely coincidence & purely cosmetic.

The Xeon 5400 series CPUs are Core 2 based. With these CPUs (pre-Nehalem CPUs) TJmax can not be read from any MSR register. The TJ Target is meaningless number because it only exist in the Intel document. There is an old post from Martin, HWINFO author, telling the same thing what unclewebb is telling us. Various experiment have been done that show the TJ Target number, that many people perceive that as TJmax, are not accurate. Like unclewebb said, the real TJmax value might be higher than TJ Target.

When unclewebb said you can set TJmax in the software to whatever number you like because it only effect the core temp reading by the software, purely cosmetic & it doesn't affect the CPU operation at all. The thermal limits, thermal shutdown, TCC, etc will be activated by DTS and PECI.


----------



## unclewebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Sorry I didn't use correct technical term. I'm aware it's not TJmax in the datasheet but TCC Activation TJ Target. Even though TJ Target is not TJmax, however once the core temperature reaches TJ Target, TCC will activated & basically CPU will start throttling. Is this not correct?
> 
> When I said there can be slight difference in CPU specification between stepping ( or between two different CPUID of the same CPU) is more a broad statement. Basically I'm saying there *may* be some difference between the two that only Intel know. I'm using SB-E 3930K CPU as an example; where C1 stepping doesn't support VT-d but C2 stepping does. In the Xeon 5400 series CPU, the difference may not obvious like SB-E CPU but I'm pretty sure there's some changes, small maybe, between C0 & E0 stepping.


There are differences between C0 stepping and E0 stepping CPUs. What I am saying is that the Core 2 Quad C0 stepping CPUs with CPUID 0x10676 are no different than the C0 stepping CPUID 0x10676 Xeon CPUs. When the CPUID is the same, the CPUs are the same. The Core 2 Quad E0 stepping CPUID 0x1067A are the same as the E0 stepping Xeons. Different boxes is the most significant difference.

A long time ago when users were pressing Intel for more information about TJ Max, Intel finally caved in, they had a press conference and they decided to release some numbers that they called TJ Target for their popular CPUs. The original TJ Target numbers were so low as to be ridiculous. When it became obvious that these number were simply not possible, a week or two later, Intel released a new set of TJ Target numbers that tried to split the difference between reality and fantasy. They said it was an honest mistake. Maybe it was.

Review sites never did any testing and never questioned any of this so most users assumed that TJ Target and TJ Max were the same thing. Somewhere in the fine print was a statement that said actual TJ Max or the actual temperature when TCC goes active and the CPU starts throttling might be a little higher than their TJ Target number. If Intel is not willing to say how much a little higher is then TJ Target is not a specification at all. It is just a meaningless number. It is possible that for some CPUs, TJ Target might be exactly equal to TJ Max but for other CPU models, it may have nothing to do with TJ Max. No one knows.

Intel received too many questions about TJ Max and got a lot of negative feedback so when they introduced the Nehalem Core i CPUs, they wrote TJ Target information to each core of each Core i CPU. Problem solved. That is the number that is in MSR 0x1A2 but there is still no guarantee that the number in that register is 100% accurate. The Core i temperature sensors that Intel uses are only accurate to +/-5C at the calibration point.

The sensor that is used to report the CPU temperature in the bios is a better quality sensor than the core temperature sensors but its accuracy depends on how it is calibrated. That varies depending on the motherboard. I have seen reported temperatures from these sensors change based on what bios version that is being used. If these sensors were calibrated based on inaccurate information from the core temperature sensors then two inaccurate sensors reporting similar information doesn't really mean too much.

The only thing known for sure is the DTS value. As the CPU cores heat up, the Digital Thermal Sensors count down to zero. When any of them reach zero, the CPU will start throttling. As long as a CPU is stable and it is not throttling, it is running within the Intel spec and you don't need to be too concerned about what the exact core temperature really is. Intel only included these sensors so they could control thermal throttling and thermal shutdown and for those two purposes, they work great. They were never intended to be used for 100% accurate core temperature reporting from idle to full load.


----------



## kizwan

Thank you for the explanation on the TJ Target. Before you posting that I actually found an old post by Martin, HWiNFO author, talking about this but yours more detailed of course.


----------



## Wojton

Thank you *unclewebb* and *kizwan* for explaination.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> When you lowering TJmax value in the software & the core temperature matching the motherboard's CPU temp sensor value, it will be purely coincidence & purely cosmetic.


Well, how is that with all of the previous LGA775 Intel CPU's I owned/tested (9 in total), these values have been very similiar - in some cases identical, in come cases differing by 3 or 4C, but never by 15. Is that all a coincidence too? Don't get me wrong - I'm not arguing with what you said, I'm just wondering, where has the "x54xx Xeon's have Tjmax=85" information came from? Has someone actually done research on the topic and found out that value or it has been estimated the same way I did (because it makes the mentioned 2 temperatures about the same)?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> When unclewebb said you can set TJmax in the software to whatever number you like because it only effect the core temp reading by the software, purely cosmetic & it doesn't affect the CPU operation at all. The thermal limits, thermal shutdown, TCC, etc will be activated by DTS and PECI.


I understand that changing Tjmax value is purely cosmetic, the reason why I'm interested in it is so that I can make the temperatures reported by programs as close to the real temperatures as possible, so that under heavy load, I could tell how far am I from TCC before it actually _happens_. In other words, I want to know how close am I to CPU's thermal limits without additional equipment. That's the whole point of temperature monitoring programs, isn't it? And with Tjmax value under question, so are the Core Temperatures reported by programs (which makes me wonder what is the point of them). Sure I could rely on the motherboard sensor alone, but it isn't located _in_ the CPU, only somewhere _under_ it and - as unclewebb said - it's accuracy depends on how it's calibrated.

Last but not least, wouldn't it be possible though, to find the Tjmax value of Core2 (not Core i) CPU by measuring it's core temperature (with removed IHS) with a probe sensor and a separate thermometer and recording the temperature, at which the TCC activates?


----------



## kizwan

Well, did you even read unclewebb's post above. Most of your questions already answered in that post.

Motherboard/BIOS sensor doesn't measure core temp but only the CPU temp. The actual core temp, especially peak core temp can be higher than the motherboard/BIOS sensor reading. Your method to prove TJmax is not suitable. You & I are ~5 years too late for this discussion. According to the info I found there's various people have performed extensive tests to determine more accurate TJmax value, however the results show that even with same CPU model, TJmax can be different from one CPU to another. So even if you do the test yourself & found out the TJmax value, it will only applicable to that CPU. There's no guarantee it will be applicable to other CPUs.

Where TJmax=85C come from you asked? Well, as pointed out by unclewebb, when people started quarrying about TJmax years ago, Intel released TJ Target values. You can see why TJ Target was perceived as TJmax at that time, mistakenly but has been proved afterwards by various people it's not true. As usual the truth doesn't reached to all people & because of this we inherited it.

The disappointment you have right now of the inability to monitor correct core temp is the same disappointment many people got years ago with these CPUs. Nothing I can do or say that can free you from this disappointment. Like unclewebb said, you shouldn't worry about what is the correct core temp because DTS is good enough in controlling the CPU thermal throttling & thermal shutdown. DTS was not designed to be used for 100% accurate core temperature but pretty damn good for these jobs (thermal throttling & thermal shutdown).

If you really want to do the test yourself, the best way is to attach temp sensors on top of the CPU cores but like I said, the result you get will only applicable to that CPU. There's no guarantee it will be applicable to the other CPUs, even with the same model CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Thank you *unclewebb* and *kizwan* for explaination.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> When you lowering TJmax value in the software & the core temperature matching the motherboard's CPU temp sensor value, it will be purely coincidence & purely cosmetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, how is that with all of the previous LGA775 Intel CPU's I owned/tested (9 in total), these values have been very similiar - in some cases identical, in come cases differing by 3 or 4C, but never by 15. Is that all a coincidence too? Don't get me wrong - I'm not arguing with what you said, I'm just wondering, where has the "x54xx Xeon's have Tjmax=85" information came from? Has someone actually done research on the topic and found out that value or it has been estimated the same way I did (because it makes the mentioned 2 temperatures about the same)?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> When unclewebb said you can set TJmax in the software to whatever number you like because it only effect the core temp reading by the software, purely cosmetic & it doesn't affect the CPU operation at all. The thermal limits, thermal shutdown, TCC, etc will be activated by DTS and PECI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that changing Tjmax value is purely cosmetic, the reason why I'm interested in it is so that I can make the temperatures reported by programs as close to the real temperatures as possible, so that under heavy load, I could tell how far am I from TCC before it actually _happens_. In other words, I want to know how close am I to CPU's thermal limits without additional equipment. That's the whole point of temperature monitoring programs, isn't it? And with Tjmax value under question, so are the Core Temperatures reported by programs (which makes me wonder what is the point of them). Sure I could rely on the motherboard sensor alone, but it isn't located _in_ the CPU, only somewhere _under_ it and - as unclewebb said - it's accuracy depends on how it's calibrated.
> 
> Last but not least, wouldn't it be possible though, to find the Tjmax value of Core2 (not Core i) CPU by measuring it's core temperature (with removed IHS) with a probe sensor and a separate thermometer and recording the temperature, at which the TCC activates?
Click to expand...


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Well, did you even read unclewebb's post above. Most of your questions already answered in that post.


I have read understood (most of) it - not that its hard to understand - but the fact that Intel uses TJ Target value, which is often lower than actual TJ Max didn't tell me anything on how to actually _determine_ the TJ Max. Only now I understood that 85C is Xeon's TJ Target value and that TJ Max varies with each CPU and the only way to find it out is to do the test that you've described:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> If you really want to do the test yourself, the best way is to attach temp sensors on top of the CPU cores but like I said, the result you get will only applicable to that CPU. There's no guarantee it will be applicable to the other CPUs, even with the same model CPU.


I'm not _that_ curious though









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The disappointment you have right now of the inability to monitor correct core temp is the same disappointment many people got years ago with these CPUs. Nothing I can do or say that can free you from this disappointment.


To say that I'm dissapointed would be exaggerating, I'm not planning on overclocking my CPU any further and with current overclock, I'm miles from Tjmax value (whatever it is), so other than satisfying my curiosity - I have no use in knowing the TJ Max value.

To my understanding, if one's CPU gets anywhere near Tjmax under load, it's already pushed too far for daily usage. And with competitive overclocking, I don't think that Tjmax is any concern with LN2 cooling








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You & I are ~5 years too late for this discussion.


5 years ago not many people could afford these CPU's (not to mention that back then nobody would have thought that one day, these CPU's will work with consumer-grade LGA775 motherboards). Now that many people use the old Xeon's in their home PC's, it's good to understand if and why they really run ~15C cooler than Core2Quad equivalent's. You and *unclewebb* certainly helpt me in understanding it, thank you for your time


----------



## spynoodle

It's been a while since I've posted in this thread, and while my E5440 is still going strong in my P5K Pro, I believe that I may finally break down an purchase another 771 Xeon given that I think I really did get a dud with this chip. I need to give the thing a solid 1.35v to get 3.55 GHz prime-stable, and I'm just not willing to give it any more voltage to go higher. I've tried all the tricks, and my board was able to push a Pentium E5200 to 4GHz easily in the past, so I'm pretty certain that I just got an unlucky chip.

Now the question is which Xeon to get, because they're all so cheap on eBay now. I have one major inquiry that I can't seem to find any info about: Which series overclocks better? E, L, or X? At first I thought that L would be the way to go because of the exceptionally low TDP, but I realized that a low multiplier would probably limit me through my DDR2 RAM clocks, which don't like to get much over 900 MHz. E seems like the next best logical choice, but I see that many of the users in this thread went with X chips. Do they just overclock better for some reason, even though the TDP of X chips is a good 40W higher stock?

Also, while most people seem to go with 45nm chips, how do the 65nm chips fare? I figure that they might still be reasonable options given their slightly higher multipliers.

Thanks!

EDIT: Also, I should note that my current E5440 is C0, and I figure that I should definitely go E0 this time around. Is that a good assumption?


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spynoodle*
> 
> It's been a while since I've posted in this thread, and while my E5440 is still going strong in my P5K Pro, I believe that I may finally break down an purchase another 771 Xeon given that I think I really did get a dud with this chip. I need to give the thing a solid 1.35v to get 3.55 GHz prime-stable, and I'm just not willing to give it any more voltage to go higher. I've tried all the tricks, and my board was able to push a Pentium E5200 to 4GHz easily in the past, so I'm pretty certain that I just got an unlucky chip.
> 
> Now the question is which Xeon to get, because they're all so cheap on eBay now. I have one major inquiry that I can't seem to find any info about: Which series overclocks better? E, L, or X? At first I thought that L would be the way to go because of the exceptionally low TDP, but I realized that a low multiplier would probably limit me through my DDR2 RAM clocks, which don't like to get much over 900 MHz. E seems like the next best logical choice, but I see that many of the users in this thread went with X chips. Do they just overclock better for some reason, even though the TDP of X chips is a good 40W higher stock?
> 
> Also, while most people seem to go with 45nm chips, how do the 65nm chips fare? I figure that they might still be reasonable options given their slightly higher multipliers.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: Also, I should note that my current E5440 is C0, and I figure that I should definitely go E0 this time around. Is that a good assumption?


If you want the highest overclock then the 5470 is what you need. Best bang for buck is gonna be the x5450


----------



## yolukas1

Guys I have a possibility to buy DELL T5400 with 2x x5482 Xeon (4x3,2ghz 1600fsb 12mb cache) just for 150 $.
It comes with 2gb ram and crappy old quadro FX280 or so.
I want to upgrade it with 8gb of 5300/6400 dimms and a gtx 560ti.

Do you think it is a good idea? Would it be able to handle for example Mortal Combat X which is very cpu dependent?

Any opinions ;D?


----------



## HMBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yolukas1*
> 
> Guys I have a possibility to buy DELL T5400 with 2x x5482 Xeon (4x3,2ghz 1600fsb 12mb cache) just for 150 $.
> It comes with 2gb ram and crappy old quadro FX280 or so.
> I want to upgrade it with 8gb of 5300/6400 dimms and a gtx 560ti.
> 
> Do you think it is a good idea? Would it be able to handle for example Mortal Combat X which is very cpu efficient?
> 
> Any opinions ;D?


I think it would be very good for the money for video and rendering work, for gaming you might be better with something you can OC or a newer architecture


----------



## yolukas1

One guy before said he is using supermicro x7da something with 2x x5450 or 5460 wth nvidia gtx 970 and 24gb ecc ram..

He was just speaking that so far he can run all games on ultra setting without a scratch.
So i dont get it now if it will be great or not otherwise plasystation 3 is the only way to play MK X CHEAP.

Maybe because new games can operate at even 8 cores and they dont need super speeds at 1 or 2 cores

So far my laptop (i5 4200u 4gb 1600 ddr3 radeon r7 m265)
and
Rig x5260 xeon @4220 mhz 4-4-4-12 4gb patriot ddr2 and gtx 260 ssc just cant run this game xD.


----------



## spynoodle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> If you want the highest overclock then the 5470 is what you need. Best bang for buck is gonna be the x5450


Okay, thanks. So, if I have this straight, would the hierarchy in terms of overclockability basically be X5470>X5460>E5450>X5450?


----------



## yolukas1

Yep. Remember to look for E0 stepping as it is better and btw x5470 has only e0 =P

Silmply e5450 is better than x5450 beacuse it has less TDP so it doesn't heat that much.

My dual core x5260 at 4220 mhz after few hours of prime can heat up to 85-88*C with a 2x120mm fan and MUGEN from Scythe so imagine that oced x5470 would give u extreme ehat production.


----------



## spynoodle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yolukas1*
> 
> Yep. Remember to look for E0 stepping as it is better and btw x5470 has only e0 =P
> 
> Silmply e5450 is better than x5450 beacuse it has less TDP so it doesn't heat that much.
> 
> My dual core x5260 at 4220 mhz after few hours of prime can heat up to 85-88*C with a 2x120mm fan and MUGEN from Scythe so imagine that oced x5470 would give u extreme ehat production.


Thanks! Dang - that's some serious heat production for a dual.







I have a Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 with dual 120mm fans, which really isn't even as good as your Mugen, so perhaps heat would become a problem with me with the x-series. Of course, I do really want to hit 4GHz...







In your opinion, do you think I would be able to keep an X5460 under control temp-wise enough to clock it that high, or should I perhaps go with the E5450 instead, even given the lower multiplier?


----------



## yolukas1

Well i have got a C0 Revision which runs pretty hot anyway Quads are hotter, I think you should rather look for e5450 e0 if your motherboard can manage high fsb.
Remember that than you will have to run yur ram faster.

Edit. BTW Gelid gc extreme helped me ALOT with maintaning my temps =)


----------



## spynoodle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yolukas1*
> 
> Well i have got a C0 Revision which runs pretty hot anyway Quads are hotter, I think you should rather look for e5450 e0 if your motherboard can manage high fsb.
> Remember that than you will have to run yur ram faster.
> 
> Edit. BTW Gelid gc extreme helped me ALOT with maintaning my temps =)


Thanks again for the info! I think I might try to find an x5460 E0 for cheap on eBay, and then if the temps are too much then I could just pick up an E5450 for cheaper. The main problem is that my P5K Pro really doesn't like FSBs any higher than ~440 MHz, so I think I'll have to just see how well I can cool an x5460.


----------



## yolukas1

Heh dudeee i use p5k-epu which is 99% the same board and i maintained 4400mhz with my dual core, I spent more than 5 days in my bios so If u will have any problems just let me know. I could sent you all BIOS Screens that could help u a lot together with GTL reference settings =P.

BTW if u find a cheap x5460 let me know lol


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yolukas1*
> 
> Guys I have a possibility to buy DELL T5400 with 2x x5482 Xeon (4x3,2ghz 1600fsb 12mb cache) just for 150 $.
> It comes with 2gb ram and crappy old quadro FX280 or so.
> I want to upgrade it with 8gb of 5300/6400 dimms and a gtx 560ti.
> 
> Do you think it is a good idea? Would it be able to handle for example Mortal Combat X which is very cpu dependent?
> 
> Any opinions ;D?


way overpriced, thing is worth no more than $60


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yolukas1*
> 
> Yep. Remember to look for E0 stepping as it is better and btw x5470 has only e0 =P
> 
> Silmply e5450 is better than x5450 beacuse it has less TDP so it doesn't heat that much.
> 
> My dual core x5260 at 4220 mhz after few hours of prime can heat up to 85-88*C with a 2x120mm fan and MUGEN from Scythe so imagine that oced x5470 would give u extreme ehat production.


Nah if you look in this thread you'll see that the real world power draws, temps, and even oc potential is about the same for most of the X and E series, SLBBE and SLBBM are pretty much the same chip, except SLBBE can be found usually $10-$15 cheaper.

E0 stepping and highest multi you wanna pay for is pretty good way to go. Which motherboard you have is probably the most important factor really.


----------



## spynoodle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yolukas1*
> 
> Heh dudeee i use p5k-epu which is 99% the same board and i maintained 4400mhz with my dual core, I spent more than 5 days in my bios so If u will have any problems just let me know. I could sent you all BIOS Screens that could help u a lot together with GTL reference settings =P.
> 
> BTW if u find a cheap x5460 let me know lol


If it's not too much trouble, that would be much appreciated.







I've tried to set the GTL reference values to what I've seen suggested around overclocking forums, and I've messed with the FSB termination voltage, clock overcharge, etc., but I have not yet found any settings that seem to help me much.

Also, I just sent this guy a $25 offer on an X5460. He autorejects lowballs:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/F67-NTEL-XEON-X5460-QUAD-CORE-3-16GHz-PROCESSOR-CPU-SLBBA-LGA771-1333MHz-12MB-/141687986799?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fd431a6f&autorefresh=true


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yolukas1*
> 
> Guys I have a possibility to buy DELL T5400 with 2x x5482 Xeon (4x3,2ghz 1600fsb 12mb cache) just for 150 $.
> It comes with 2gb ram and crappy old quadro FX280 or so.
> I want to upgrade it with 8gb of 5300/6400 dimms and a gtx 560ti.
> 
> Do you think it is a good idea? Would it be able to handle for example Mortal Combat X which is very cpu dependent?
> 
> Any opinions ;D?
> 
> 
> 
> way overpriced, thing is worth no more than $60
Click to expand...

He meant 150 for the whole thing, not just CPU.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> He meant 150 for the whole thing, not just CPU.


I just double looked and saw that it has x2 5492s, which is pretty cool. Still you can probably do better with $150


----------



## 4everAnoob

So far the DS5 is not doing better than the DS3R...
In fact with default northbridge voltage (1.1) I haven't been able to get above 460 FSB.
I tried MCH skew 0-200 ps no effect. CPU skew change causes no POST (also on DS3R). But haven't tried combinations of the two yet.
Of course I am using 4x DDR2 modules on the DS5 while I used 2x DDR3 on the DS3R.
Pumping 1.4v into the NB allows 470 FSB seemingly stable (possibly more).
I did a quick 500 FSB test at NB 1.6v (!) but it still wasn't stable, it booted into windows, left the room to get something, came back and PC had reset itself.
It seems to me that 500 FSB is just extremely difficult with a 45nm quad. Which is not surprising of course.
I am not disappointed with these results at all but I would just like to have the ability to get to 500 would it be necessary.
There are only a couple of boards left to try... Gigabyte UD3 series seems the best. Are there any ASUS equivalents? P5Q(-E) (dlx/prm) maybe?

Oh and I paid €5,- ex. shipping for the DS5 XD. I thought it was going to be a scam but I was surprised when I received it fully intact and working


----------



## 4everAnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spynoodle*
> 
> If it's not too much trouble, that would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried to set the GTL reference values to what I've seen suggested around overclocking forums, and I've messed with the FSB termination voltage, clock overcharge, etc., but I have not yet found any settings that seem to help me much.
> 
> Also, I just sent this guy a $25 offer on an X5460. He autorejects lowballs:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/F67-NTEL-XEON-X5460-QUAD-CORE-3-16GHz-PROCESSOR-CPU-SLBBA-LGA771-1333MHz-12MB-/141687986799?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fd431a6f&autorefresh=true


Dude doesn't offer international shipping








Nice find though.


----------



## 4everAnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> I just double looked and saw that it has x2 5492s, which is pretty cool. Still you can probably do better with $150


I agree with this. If you can invest this amount just get either X58 6 core system or build 1150/1155 system, get a nice board and try to get a good deal on a 2nd hand cpu.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> I just double looked and saw that it has x2 5492s, which is pretty cool. Still you can probably do better with $150
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this. If you can invest this amount just get either X58 6 core system or build 1150/1155 system, get a nice board and try to get a good deal on a 2nd hand cpu.
Click to expand...

I want to confirm again. 150 with whole thing; a motherboard, 2 x CPU, RAM, GPU & casing; is expensive? How much x58 6 core system you can get over there?


----------



## 4everAnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> I want to confirm again. 150 with whole thing; a motherboard, 2 x CPU, RAM, GPU & casing; is expensive? How much x58 6 core system you can get over there?


For gaming, i don't believe 2x x5492 is going to be that good. Most games can't use 4 cores very efficiently. Only some games can use more than 4. For other purposes it is probably very good.


----------



## kizwan

No, I mean the price, 150 for the whole thing still expensive? Also how much x58 6 core system you can get over there?

If it was me, I wouldn't use that for gaming. Most likely will be my virtual machine server.


----------



## ClintE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> So far the DS5 is not doing better than the DS3R...
> In fact with default northbridge voltage (1.1) I haven't been able to get above 460 FSB.
> I tried MCH skew 0-200 ps no effect. CPU skew change causes no POST (also on DS3R). But haven't tried combinations of the two yet.
> Of course I am using 4x DDR2 modules on the DS5 while I used 2x DDR3 on the DS3R.
> Pumping 1.4v into the NB allows 470 FSB seemingly stable (possibly more).
> I did a quick 500 FSB test at NB 1.6v (!) but it still wasn't stable, it booted into windows, left the room to get something, came back and PC had reset itself.
> It seems to me that 500 FSB is just extremely difficult with a 45nm quad. Which is not surprising of course.
> I am not disappointed with these results at all but I would just like to have the ability to get to 500 would it be necessary.
> There are only a couple of boards left to try... Gigabyte UD3 series seems the best. Are there any ASUS equivalents? P5Q(-E) (dlx/prm) maybe?
> 
> Oh and I paid €5,- ex. shipping for the DS5 XD. I thought it was going to be a scam but I was surprised when I received it fully intact and working


I'm using P5Q-E 24x7 with x5470. Had it up to 5ghz+ with 2x2g sticks of higher-perf gskill ram when testing on high voltages. Temps were way too high (imo) for extended ibt or prime runs - very quickly got up to 80C+ with lots of 18 - 19C air moving (cranked the ac, opened the side panel & ran a large box fan directly into the case). Got scared and forgot about screenies. Imagine water or freon would have helped, but never got into that..

Brought it down to 4ghz with 4x4 value ram & 1 or 2 notches up from stock voltages and it runs ibt & prime stable for a day or 2 each with very acceptable temps. Seems like 400 fsb is some kind of sweet spot for this combination. Of course the value ram doesn't want to run above 400fsb, but 16g ram is better than 4 or maybe 8 at 10 - 13% higher cpu clock.


----------



## TheProfiteer

An x
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> No, I mean the price, 150 for the whole thing still expensive? Also how much x58 6 core system you can get over there?
> 
> If it was me, I wouldn't use that for gaming. Most likely will be my virtual machine server.


An x58 system is a good deal if you can get a good deal on the motherboards. Higher end boards that are 100% perfect go for a lot on ebay. They are aimed at people needing to replace a board that went bad on their existing x58 system

But if you can manage to get a good deal and/or dont mind a defect or two then ebay is cluttered with 32nm westmere core chips 4/6 core HT for pretty good prices.

Like I saw a msi board listed as broken cause of couple bent pins and a missing Northridge heatsink, made an offer for 20 bucks and he took it. It came in, I carefully bent the pins back and put on a heatsink I had laying around, then I played on some X5650s and managed to get one for $60,then found an corsair xms 3x2gb kit for $25, a 128gb microsata ssd for $30, a 500gb hdd for $35, and topped it off with a R9 270x I got for $80.

$260 right there and that's pretty much cream of the crop at that price point.

Board worked 100%, turned off turbo on that chip clocked it at 3.4 at 1.2 (it was a mATX board so I didn't wanna push it)

Granted I spent another $100 on a case and psu and $20 on a cooler.

So for $480 it's pretty decent


----------



## yolukas1

I dont know how could u get r9 270x for 80usd here new is around 150 and used MINIMUM 100 LOL ***

I spent a lot of time browsing net and looking for cheap used parts....

About that dell t5400 with 2x x5872 (8x3200 mhz 24mb cache L2)

It is s wholemachine without VGA and with 2gb ram only so ill have to add it.

All new BEST games use more than 4 cores.............. crysis, mortal kombat x, witcher 3??

And all future games will use 8 cores or more.

With single nvidia gtx 970 or as u mentioned r9 i think it would run anything on high settings maybe even ultra, hope ill get the cash to buy it.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yolukas1*
> 
> I dont know how could u get r9 270x for 80usd here new is around 150 and used MINIMUM 100 LOL ***
> 
> I spent a lot of time browsing net and looking for cheap used parts....


You just have to play the auctions, yeah I got lucky on mine but $100 it's fairly common in ebay.

Just watched 4 auctions for a 280x end between 155-170.

Never would I pay 150 for a 270x

With the dell, think about it you're really only buying, a motherboard, two cpus, case and psu,

It's an alright deal but you can do better, if sticking to OEM is what you want look at an HP Z800, dual cpu socket 1366.


----------



## 4everAnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> An x
> An x58 system is a good deal if you can get a good deal on the motherboards. Higher end boards that are 100% perfect go for a lot on ebay. They are aimed at people needing to replace a board that went bad on their existing x58 system
> 
> But if you can manage to get a good deal and/or dont mind a defect or two then ebay is cluttered with 32nm westmere core chips 4/6 core HT for pretty good prices.
> 
> Like I saw a msi board listed as broken cause of couple bent pins and a missing Northridge heatsink, made an offer for 20 bucks and he took it. It came in, I carefully bent the pins back and put on a heatsink I had laying around, then I played on some X5650s and managed to get one for $60,then found an corsair xms 3x2gb kit for $25, a 128gb microsata ssd for $30, a 500gb hdd for $35, and topped it off with a R9 270x I got for $80.
> 
> $260 right there and that's pretty much cream of the crop at that price point.
> 
> Board worked 100%, turned off turbo on that chip clocked it at 3.4 at 1.2 (it was a mATX board so I didn't wanna push it)
> 
> Granted I spent another $100 on a case and psu and $20 on a cooler.
> 
> So for $480 it's pretty decent


Wow thats amazing. All i see here are x58 boards going for €100+

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yolukas1*
> 
> I dont know how could u get r9 270x for 80usd here new is around 150 and used MINIMUM 100 LOL ***
> 
> I spent a lot of time browsing net and looking for cheap used parts....
> 
> About that dell t5400 with 2x x5872 (8x3200 mhz 24mb cache L2)
> 
> It is s wholemachine without VGA and with 2gb ram only so ill have to add it.
> 
> All new BEST games use more than 4 cores.............. crysis, mortal kombat x, witcher 3??
> 
> And all future games will use 8 cores or more.
> 
> With single nvidia gtx 970 or as u mentioned r9 i think it would run anything on high settings maybe even ultra, hope ill get the cash to buy it.


Look its not a bad deal. But since its dell it has zero overclocking options other than maybe setfsb. The memory is ddr2 also ecc which might be hard ro get expensive i dont know.
And also its not efficient. I dont know if the psu can handle thow


----------



## H43ng3r

Hello,

i have a little problem with this mod. I bought an E5450 Xeon to place on my MSI NEO-3-FR.
I also bought a convert-sticker an placed it.
But when i started my system the first time there was some smoke from a mosfet(NIKOS P45N02LDG).
I think its the CPU-voltage regulator?!
It seems like VSS and VCC of the CPU were shortened?!





But i think i did everything right. I´ve made some pictures of my assembling.
Maybe you can look at the pictures and tell me what i did wrong?

I want to replace the mosfet an look if everything else is ok and start a new try.

Best regards

H43ng3r

PS: Excuse me if my english is bad. Im not a native speaker.


----------



## 4everAnoob

Everything looks OK, I dont know why this happened.
Maybe cut too deep into CPU? But that shouldnt cause this.
I think MSI hasn't got a very good reputation concerning VRM reliability.
Maybe you have a spare crappy g31 or something like that to try it on?


----------



## H43ng3r

I cant imagine that the cuts are the reason. I can see two lines of copper in the cuts. But i think that is someting like a HF-shield for the cpu.
On other pictures where guys cut the Xeons you can also see this stripes.

You think the VRM blew up cause it was just bad?
I cant really imagine that. The original CPU was a [email protected],2GHz. This one also needed a lot of power.
But im not an expert.

I hope that the chipset and all other components are still working and the replacment of the mosfet will reanimate the board.
But without knowing the reason for the failure i cant start a new try with the Xeon.

I dont have a second 775 board.


----------



## 4everAnoob

I think you did everything correctly. CPU's aren't known to be faulty, I've never had a broken CPU myself (altough that doesn't mean much since I haven't had that many). However you should test that CPU in a motherboard you don't care about in case something is wrong with it. Crappy 775 motherboards are very cheap if you can find one.


----------



## H43ng3r

I was wrong, i found a old 775-board.
Its called P4M800Pro-M(V1.0A).
Link

But i dont know if this really help me. Its only supporting Celerons and Pentium 4.
Is it possible just to test if the Xeon is not destroyed?


----------



## 4everAnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H43ng3r*
> 
> I was wrong, i found a old 775-board.
> Its called P4M800Pro-M(V1.0A).
> Link
> 
> But i dont know if this really help me. Its only supporting Celerons and Pentium 4.
> Is it possible just to test if the Xeon is not destroyed?


Well, I think it will confirm whether the CPU is physically faulty or not. I believe the motherboard will try to power on the CPU, like your MSI motherboard tried to do. It is very unlikely it will POST, since it is such an old chipset, but if it doesn't blow up it is probably safe to try the CPU in a good 775 motherboard.
Cool motherboard by the way, AGP slot with DDR2 support that's quite unique. I still have some AGP cards left lol.
Finally, which power supply do you have?


----------



## H43ng3r

I tried to use the Xeon on the old board.
It starts, fan is pulsing for about 2 seconds. It sounds like fast restarting or something.
Then the board is shuting down.

Ofter that i tried it with the original CPU and it starts fine until it is not detecting any flashdrive.
So it seems like the chipset isnt able to control the CPU.

Power supply is Corsair 450W.
But I tried the old board with another power supply.

Thanks for helping me btw.


----------



## 4everAnoob

Yep, that sounds like an expected result. Basically it can't handle the CPU so it keeps restarting. But it didn't explode which is a good sign.
Corsair VX450? Thats a really good PSU so should be fine.

If you get a new board let us know what happens


----------



## H43ng3r

Yes, VX450. The most parts of my PC are good quality.
There are also 8Gb 1000mhz DDR2 Ram an Radeon HD 6870 in it.
Thats why i wanted to replace the Q6600 with something more powerful.

I will buy a new Board and also a new Mosfet.
Then i will try again and post about.

Edit:
There is just one confusing thing about the Xeon.
When i put an unsupported Pentium4 or the Q6600 on it, the fan is running full speed.
With the Xeon the fan resets a few times an then the board shuts down.


----------



## 4everAnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H43ng3r*
> 
> Yes, VX450. The most parts of my PC are good quality.
> There are also 8Gb 1000mhz DDR2 Ram an Radeon HD 6870 in it.
> Thats why i wanted to replace the Q6600 with something more powerful.
> 
> I will buy a new Board and also a new Mosfet.
> Then i will try again and post about.
> 
> Edit:
> There is just one confusing thing about the Xeon.
> When i put an unsupported Pentium4 or the Q6600 on it, the fan is running full speed.
> With the Xeon the fan resets a few times an then the board shuts down.


That's strange. I guess you should try a cheap g31 board before getting a good p45 or similar.


----------



## 4everAnoob

If you have a gigabyte p45 board or similar overclocked to 450+ fsb, can you please post your clock skew settings?
Also, is there a way to make the bios startup faster, or a way to skip that dmi table screen?


----------



## Blacklac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H43ng3r*
> 
> Yes, VX450. The most parts of my PC are good quality.
> There are also 8Gb 1000mhz DDR2 Ram an Radeon HD 6870 in it.
> Thats why i wanted to replace the Q6600 with something more powerful.
> 
> I will buy a new Board and also a new Mosfet.
> Then i will try again and post about.
> 
> Edit:
> There is just one confusing thing about the Xeon.
> When i put an unsupported Pentium4 or the Q6600 on it, the fan is running full speed.
> With the Xeon the fan resets a few times an then the board shuts down.


My board acts in a similar way if i leave the power supply off for a while or swap CPU with the old overclock still loaded into BIOS.

If you havent, try clearing the CMOS. Seems like pulling the ram, attempting to boot, shutting down and reinstalling the ram can also make it boot (well, atleast get to bios) up for me when it acts up.


----------



## 4everAnoob

I tried my e5450 in asus p5l 1394 (945g) and it starts up fans running but never posts. It doesn't keep restarting though. Maybe your CPU is faulty.


----------



## khael

My third xeon








http://postimg.org/image/46i7igg47/

http://valid.x86.fr/mzlnqj

Thanks to all


----------



## khael

ps: temperature are normal, i updated the bios with the microcode!
On the screen temp was high because i was used an intel stock cooler under high load!


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khael*
> 
> ps: temperature are normal, i updated the bios with the microcode!
> On the screen temp was high because i was used an intel stock cooler under high load!


Don't forget temps are actually offset by 15*


----------



## 5w00p

I am happy to share that I was able to get an e5440 (E0 stepping) working in an Asus P5B Deluxe.

BIOS 1238 with updated microcodes for CPUID 1067A.

Thanks to delidded and overclock.net.










p5b-asus-deluxe-1238-mod1.zip 814k .zip file


----------



## khael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khael*
> 
> ps: temperature are normal, i updated the bios with the microcode!
> On the screen temp was high because i was used an intel stock cooler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Don't forget temps are actually offset by 15*


Hello, so temperature are 15 degrees lowers?

Because now i have a problem with my L5420 E0. i modded the bios but i have this temperature afre 5 minutes of prime95 (97,01,96,93°)
but the cooler is just warm ... I can touch without problems!


----------



## TheProfiteer

Aida64 should be giving you accurate temps, but coretemp and realtemp need a 15* off set because they have tjmax incorrectly at 100* when it's supposed to be 85*


----------



## 4everAnoob

I'm having a very peculiar problem with my 4x 1gb hyperx 1066 memory.
It won't run at 1066, unless I remove 1 particular module. However, this module works fine on its own. It seems to hate the other modules lol. All the memory tests fine. No matter which module I combine with that particular module, it won't work. One time it acted really strange, I put the module together with another (so 2 gb) and it booted, but the available memory was 512mb xD
Everything works togethe OK at 900 MHz so far but not much more.

I can definitely also conclude that my ds3r clocks significantly higher than my ds5. Ds3r also needs far less volts. The magic trick for the ds3r is clock skew. The ds5 only works properly with 0 clock skew. I've tried pretty much everything.


----------



## 4everAnoob

oh noes... i bricked the ds5 now








Flash it using @bios (windows... i know) with an untested modded bios with updated intel raid...
Flashed succesful, reboot, black screen keeps restarting quickly.
Found out how to trigger dual bios, but it seems that the backup bios is screwed as well!!!
It has diag lights across the motherboard to indicate how far it is in the POST procedure.
Following those lights, I can see it complets POST and then start to POST again (doesnt restart, just keeps running all the time fans spinning).
Tried older CPU as well in case backup bios was incompatible but doesnt help.


----------



## antsf1990

I have x5470, They overclock like a dream I have 4ghz stable oc. Passmark performance cpu score is 6200 its beats i7 920 on almost everythingt! No need to buy a new board. People think 775 is dead but x5470 @ 4ghz. plays, Advanced Warefare, Battlefield 4. Crysis 3. All on maximum settings. My temps are great 71c max temp (Stock cooler). I have seen x5470 @ 4ghz on 1.25 Vcore, But i have mine @ 1.26. Temps really start to climb @ 1.3v or higher. Safe to say any x5470 will do around 4.2ghz. with the right cooler.


----------



## 4everAnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> 
> 
> I have x5470, They overclock like a dream I have 4ghz stable oc. Passmark performance score is 6200 its beats i7 920 on every test! No need to buy a new board. People think 775 is dead but x5470 @ 4ghz. plays, Advanced Warefare, Battlefield 4. Crysis 3. All on maximum settings. My temps are great 71c max temp. I have seen x5470 @ 4ghz on 1.25 Vcore, But i have mine @ 1.26. Temps really start to climb @ 1.3v or higher. Safe to say any x5470 will do around 3.8-4ghz. with the right cooler, I use akasa 965 Brilliant cooler.


My e5450 @ 4.05 Ghz gets 53 gflops in ibt I read that i7 920 @ 4 Ghz gets 55-60 gflops. Not a big difference.


----------



## antsf1990

My Xeon 775 (4ghz oc) vs i7 920 (stock) vs i7 860 (stock) Im happy with those results


----------



## antsf1990

i Brought x5470 becuase 10 multiplier and reputation for good overclocker. e5450 has 9x multiplier does that mean 450fsb x 9 = 4050mhz.. You should try passmark out and see what your cpu results are. You can compare with 1000s of other computers and get a idea of you cpu performance. I have a low interger math on my cpu is that any better on Your e5450? Defo not worth upgrading my rig untill i cant play the latest games atm it plays all the latest games at high/max settings. People naturally assume 775 is dead but its still going strong for me atleast


----------



## bruninhucoo

Hey guys i need help, my motherboard dg41wv, its compatible with any 45nm xeon, but i try tô put a e5440 its starts the fan, stay stable but dont show anything in monitor , the cpu is already adapted, i never seen and xeon adapted! help plz?


----------



## antsf1990

Your motherboard is for core 2 quads not xeons. If it has the adapter sticker on the pins its been modded to fit you board but you have likley put it in the socket the same way the core 2 quads fit. You need to cut the pins off with a sharp stanley blade as shown in picture above. you should of done your homework before attempting to place a xeon in a q2q socket. Place cpu in the socket the wrong way could potentially kill your board.....


----------



## bruninhucoo

So miy cpu already has the cuts so i dont need tô rotate 90 degrees


----------



## bruninhucoo

My system is running Windows 8.1, 6gb ddr3, lastest bios, help me...


----------



## antsf1990

Make sure arrows are matched as shown in picture


----------



## bruninhucoo

Yeah man its match i think the processor is ruined...


----------



## antsf1990

do you have onboard graphics or graphics card?


----------



## antsf1990

Can You send a closer image of the chips adapter?


----------



## kizwan

^^ Yes. @bruninhucoo, take close up pics of the adapter, the CPU, with the CPU installed to the socket, etc. Much easier for them to help you.


----------



## bruninhucoo

Açready tried both... I'm going to tô return it


----------



## steepnicki

Hi. I decide to mod my motherboard. My spec is following:
CPU: E7200 @3.6 GHz (now, but I want to change it to X5460)
MOBO: Abit IP35 Dark Raider (not Abit ip35 "pro" or "e" - just IP35 Dark Rider - click here)
RAM: 4GB Kingmax
PSU: Corsair VS450
GPU: Sapphire HD7850 2GB
CPU Cooling: Pentagram Freezone HP-120 AlCu Karakorum.

I read already about 20 pages of this thread and I think that I'm ready to mod my mobo. I've got already my X5460 with sticker on it. Unfortunately I still trying to find bios with microcodes for my mobo. Is here anyone, who actually has launched a X5460 exactly on motherboard which I've got? Is here anyone who have correct bios with microcodes for my motherboard? If you'll need more information let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GHADthc

Has anyone modded (or found) a bios for a Rampage Formula with xeon microcode? I just found a pristine P5E Deluxe in my fathers garage the other day, and I have an X5450 begging to be put into a socket 775 board.


----------



## H43ng3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H43ng3r*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> i have a little problem with this mod. I bought an E5450 Xeon to place on my MSI NEO-3-FR.
> I also bought a convert-sticker an placed it.
> But when i started my system the first time there was some smoke from a mosfet(NIKOS P45N02LDG).
> I think its the CPU-voltage regulator?!
> It seems like VSS and VCC of the CPU were shortened?!
> 
> But i think i did everything right. I´ve made some pictures of my assembling.
> Maybe you can look at the pictures and tell me what i did wrong?
> 
> I want to replace the mosfet an look if everything else is ok and start a new try.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> H43ng3r


If someone is interested in the end of the story...
I bought an P45 Asus P5Q on Ebay.
Updated microcodes and placed the same Xeon on it.
It works perfectly!

I have no idea what caused the damage. Maybe the mosfet was very close to its dead.

E5450(SLANQ) 3,8Ghz @1,336V.
The SLBBM´s are better for Overclocking, right?


----------



## majden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> Has anyone modded (or found) a bios for a Rampage Formula with xeon microcode? I just found a pristine P5E Deluxe in my fathers garage the other day, and I have an X5450 begging to be put into a socket 775 board.


X5450 will not run on X48 chipset
http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/2/


----------



## GHADthc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majden*
> 
> X5450 will not run on X48 chipset
> http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/2/


Hmmm Damn...What a PITA, what would be the best compatible Xeon chip for that board I wonder?


----------



## majden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> Hmmm Damn...What a PITA, what would be the best compatible Xeon chip for that board I wonder?


http://ark.intel.com/products/41094


----------



## antsf1990

If your overclocking best xeon is x5470 with a 10x multiplier.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steepnicki*
> 
> Hi. I decide to mod my motherboard. My spec is following:
> CPU: E7200 @3.6 GHz (now, but I want to change it to X5460)
> MOBO: Abit IP35 Dark Raider (not Abit ip35 "pro" or "e" - just IP35 Dark Rider - click here)
> RAM: 4GB Kingmax
> PSU: Corsair VS450
> GPU: Sapphire HD7850 2GB
> CPU Cooling: Pentagram Freezone HP-120 AlCu Karakorum.
> 
> I read already about 20 pages of this thread and I think that I'm ready to mod my mobo. I've got already my X5460 with sticker on it. Unfortunately I still trying to find bios with microcodes for my mobo. Is here anyone, who actually has launched a X5460 exactly on motherboard which I've got? Is here anyone who have correct bios with microcodes for my motherboard? If you'll need more information let me know. Thanks in advance.


try this

bios.zip 442k .zip file


----------



## 4everAnoob

X3363. Quite rare and not that cheap though.
Test your x48 with whatever chip you have now and see how high fsb you can reach.


----------



## GHADthc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> X3363. Quite rare and not that cheap though.
> Test your x48 with whatever chip you have now and see how high fsb you can reach.


Yeah I plan to, I just flashed it to a Rampage Formula, and will play around with the Q9400 sitting in it atm, I am having a hunt for what Xeon I can get for it, I've seen a X3370 for sale, can't seem to find much better atm.


----------



## antsf1990

for the x48 chipset. Go with the x3370, The only one thats better is the x3380 but they are very rare and expensive. The x3380 has 9.5 multiplier so could get it 4ghz @ 425fsb. The x3370 has 9 multiplier so your motherboard would have to do 450fsb to reach 4ghz. But most good motherboards will do 460-470fsb. I would go with the x3370 on x48 chipset. Hope this helped


----------



## antsf1990

x3363 Is a TERRIBLE xeon, It has 8.5 multiplier so even @ 450fsb you will only be doing 3.8ghz. Pluss if you get a C1 stepping x3363 your be very very lucky to even get it to 3.6ghz


----------



## caall99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> It's an E0 and its a REV 3.3 motherboard.


Did you ever figure out how to run a 54XX xeon in a Gigabyte 965p-ds3 (rev 3.3 or 1.3)?

Delidded.com indicates that the motherboard supports the processor (with microcode update)... but i am having no luck getting it to work.

EDIT: Looks like i may be having the microcode "size" issue. The SLBBM is a 8kb microcode, where as the same processor with SLANQ stepping has a 4kb microcode that might work with my motherboard?! Ordering a SLANQ variant now, and returning the SLBBM


----------



## Geeba

Hello all,

I've attempted a Xeon X5460 mod on a Asus P5N32-E SLI PLUS and I'm having issues... I just wondered if there were any settings within the BIOS that I should always set for Xeons?

I've tried everything I can think of, updated the microcode, reset the BIOS, reinstalled windows (which I had to put the Q6600 back in to do)
- and nothing works.... windows (10 Pro Preview) is just completely unstable and crashes constantly... with different errors... other times it will boot and it looks fine..

I was just wondering if anyone could share their BIOS setting or say make sure you've disabled this or that really

The board detects the CPU fine and sometimes it boots fine so I think the CPU is capable of running on this board... or am I better off going down the QX6850 path?

Pointers really appreciated


----------



## antsf1990

Anyone interested in Asus p5q Motherboard with xeon x5470? All microcodes flashed and the cuts have been made to the cpu so no damage done to the motherboards socket. It overclocks like a dream! I have it stable @ 4.1ghz with a akasa 965 cooler, Looking for £125 inc post if interested i will list it on ebay. Have to be in the united kingdom. Selling due to new upgrade (Thanks to the mrs). It Plays all the latest games bf4, advanced warefare, crysis3 all at max settings. About as fast as you will ever get a 775 quad stable! If anyone is interest let me know!


----------



## ilollo360

Hi all. I modded my bios to fully support Xeon E5450. It works perfectly, but my MB doesn't have overclocking options. Can someone mod it to unlock them? The motherboard is a Asus P5KPL-VM/V-P5G31. The P5KPL-VM, which is the same motherboard, has got the options enabled, but mine hasn't.

BIOS.zip 600k .zip file


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilollo360*
> 
> Hi all. I modded my bios to fully support Xeon E5450. It works perfectly, but my MB doesn't have overclocking options. Can someone mod it to unlock them? The motherboard is a Asus P5KPL-VM/V-P5G31. The P5KPL-VM, which is the same motherboard, has got the options enabled, but mine hasn't.
> 
> BIOS.zip 600k .zip file


That might not be possible, injecting microcodes is one thing, but this requires a little more than that.


----------



## omega1988

hi everyone !
i just changed windows and forgot how to ajust TJmax ? temps are like 60c


----------



## 4everAnoob

Bye!


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caall99*
> 
> Did you ever figure out how to run a 54XX xeon in a Gigabyte 965p-ds3 (rev 3.3 or 1.3)?
> 
> Delidded.com indicates that the motherboard supports the processor (with microcode update)... but i am having no luck getting it to work.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like i may be having the microcode "size" issue. The SLBBM is a 8kb microcode, where as the same processor with SLANQ stepping has a 4kb microcode that might work with my motherboard?! Ordering a SLANQ variant now, and returning the SLBBM


I've run my X5460 (E0) on rev 1.3 of the 965-ds3. Ran fine but getting higher and more stable OC with the EP45-UD3P since I've moved over to it.


----------



## caall99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfe_vern*
> 
> I've run my X5460 (E0) on rev 1.3 of the 965-ds3. Ran fine but getting higher and more stable OC with the EP45-UD3P since I've moved over to it.


Sounds like the E0 SLBBA X5460 has a CPUID of 1067A which is a 8kb microcode. Where as the C0 SLANP stepping has a CPUID of 10676 which has a 4kb microcode.

Our motherboards only support 4kb microcodes... I am surprised it worked for you! Can you share your injected BIOS? What version of BIOS are you running? F11? F14? Maybe my processor is simply a dud...


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caall99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bfe_vern*
> 
> I've run my X5460 (E0) on rev 1.3 of the 965-ds3. Ran fine but getting higher and more stable OC with the EP45-UD3P since I've moved over to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the E0 SLBBA X5460 has a CPUID of 1067A which is a 8kb microcode. Where as the C0 SLANP stepping has a CPUID of 10676 which has a 4kb microcode.
> 
> *Our motherboards only support 4kb microcodes*... I am surprised it worked for you! Can you share your injected BIOS? What version of BIOS are you running? F11? F14? Maybe my processor is simply a dud...
Click to expand...

There shouldn't be any limitations on the size. Your motherboard should be able to use both sizes.


----------



## caall99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> There shouldn't be any limitations on the size. Your motherboard should be able to use both sizes.


Then unfortunately i really do not know what i am doing incorrectly. I get very inconsistent blank screens when trying to turn on the computer. The motherboard doesn't even beep once, and there is no video out. Defective CPU? Aging motherboard? Perhaps i am corrupting the BIOS with my microcode injection.

Recently i used another method to simply add the respective microcode for the processor (instead of erasing and replacing ALL the microcodes), and the computer will not boot with the e5450 SLBBM E0 processor, yet when i put the old dual-core e6550 in it boots fine.


----------



## antsf1990

4everAnoob - What Motherboard?


----------



## spynoodle

Well guys, I'm having some trouble with my new X5460 on my P5K Pro. Mainly, the motherboard just does not want to handle the necessary FSB of 421MHz to hit my goal CPU frequency of 4GHz.

Here is the CPU-Z validation of my current settings. As you can see, I currently have the multiplier down to 7.5x in order to isolate the northbridge and RAM for stability testing. My memory timings are also a little wonky right now because I was testing more relaxed timings, to no avail. At these current settings, I can manage to get to Windows and start a Prime95 blend test, but it always fails after about 1 minute with a rounding error.

Here is a list of everything that I've tried:

Upping the northbridge voltage: I've tried just about every voltage from 1.25v to 1.65v, and I've added a fairly powerful cooling fan to my already large nortbridge heatsink. It seems to produce the best stability around 1.45v, and I need at least over 1.3v to even get to Windows.
Upping the FSB termination voltage: I've tried just about every voltage from stock to 1.4v, and it seems to be most stable at 1.38v. However, anything past 1.26v doesn't seem to make too much of a difference.
Loosening my RAM timings: My stock timings are 5-5-5-12, and I've tried varying this to settings such as 6-5-5-12, 6-6-6-15, 6-5-5-15, etc., all to no avail EXCEPT for one run of 6-5-5-12 in which I made it through about 5 minutes of Prime95 before it threw an error, although I think that this was really just some sort of luck.
Modifying RAM voltage: I see no added stability above 2.0v.
Raising vCore: No difference, as would be expected.
Changing my NB and CPU GTL reference voltages: no difference.
Disabling "transaction booster" and setting a relax level of 3: no difference.
Using a 2N DRAM Command Rate: no difference.
Upping my PCI-E frequency by about 5MHz: no difference.
Raising CPU PLL voltage: no difference.
Trying multiple different sets of RAM, and using fewer DIMMs of RAM: no difference.
Raising my southbridge voltage: no difference.
Disabling spread-spectrum clocking: no difference.
Disabling C1E: no difference.
Trying a 1000MHz DDR2 setting with more voltage and looser timings: only made things worse.
Trying different FSB straps (333MHz and 400MHz) to achieve the same RAM frequency: no difference.
Raising the Clock over-charging voltage: no difference.
I've probably tried at least a hundred different combinations of the above changes, and still I cannot get this FSB stable. As I type this right now, I'm running at 1.45v NB, 1.38v FSB termination voltage, 1.54v CPU PLL (if I remember right), 0.63x CPU GTL, and 0.67x NB GTL, and my system is unstable for everyday tasks; Chrome already crashed on me once.

I should also mention that my CPU and NB temps are perfectly under control and I am running the most recent version of my BIOS, patched for Xeons. My PSU is a fairly high-quality PC P&C Silencer (1st gen) 500W.

What else can I possibly try? I know that this board should be able to drive a quad-core at this FSB. What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caall99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> There shouldn't be any limitations on the size. Your motherboard should be able to use both sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> Then unfortunately i really do not know what i am doing incorrectly. I get very inconsistent blank screens when trying to turn on the computer. The motherboard doesn't even beep once, and there is no video out. Defective CPU? Aging motherboard? Perhaps i am corrupting the BIOS with my microcode injection.
> 
> Recently i used another method to simply add the respective microcode for the processor (instead of erasing and replacing ALL the microcodes), and the computer will not boot with the e5450 SLBBM E0 processor, yet when i put the old dual-core e6550 in it boots fine.
Click to expand...

That's strange. But I can assure it's not because of the size of the microcodes. Also the original BIOS did contains 5kb & 7kb microcodes too. Unfortunately I have no idea why yours can't run with that CPU though.


----------



## yolukas1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spynoodle*
> 
> Well guys, I'm having some trouble with my new X5460 on my P5K Pro. Mainly, the motherboard just does not want to handle the necessary FSB of 421MHz to hit my goal CPU frequency of 4GHz.
> 
> Here is the CPU-Z validation of my current settings. As you can see, I currently have the multiplier down to 7.5x in order to isolate the northbridge and RAM for stability testing. My memory timings are also a little wonky right now because I was testing more relaxed timings, to no avail. At these current settings, I can manage to get to Windows and start a Prime95 blend test, but it always fails after about 1 minute with a rounding error.
> 
> Here is a list of everything that I've tried:
> 
> Upping the northbridge voltage: I've tried just about every voltage from 1.25v to 1.65v, and I've added a fairly powerful cooling fan to my already large nortbridge heatsink. It seems to produce the best stability around 1.45v, and I need at least over 1.3v to even get to Windows.
> Upping the FSB termination voltage: I've tried just about every voltage from stock to 1.4v, and it seems to be most stable at 1.38v. However, anything past 1.26v doesn't seem to make too much of a difference.
> Loosening my RAM timings: My stock timings are 5-5-5-12, and I've tried varying this to settings such as 6-5-5-12, 6-6-6-15, 6-5-5-15, etc., all to no avail EXCEPT for one run of 6-5-5-12 in which I made it through about 5 minutes of Prime95 before it threw an error, although I think that this was really just some sort of luck.
> Modifying RAM voltage: I see no added stability above 2.0v.
> Raising vCore: No difference, as would be expected.
> Changing my NB and CPU GTL reference voltages: no difference.
> Disabling "transaction booster" and setting a relax level of 3: no difference.
> Using a 2N DRAM Command Rate: no difference.
> Upping my PCI-E frequency by about 5MHz: no difference.
> Raising CPU PLL voltage: no difference.
> Trying multiple different sets of RAM, and using fewer DIMMs of RAM: no difference.
> Raising my southbridge voltage: no difference.
> Disabling spread-spectrum clocking: no difference.
> Disabling C1E: no difference.
> Trying a 1000MHz DDR2 setting with more voltage and looser timings: only made things worse.
> Trying different FSB straps (333MHz and 400MHz) to achieve the same RAM frequency: no difference.
> Raising the Clock over-charging voltage: no difference.
> I've probably tried at least a hundred different combinations of the above changes, and still I cannot get this FSB stable. As I type this right now, I'm running at 1.45v NB, 1.38v FSB termination voltage, 1.54v CPU PLL (if I remember right), 0.63x CPU GTL, and 0.67x NB GTL, and my system is unstable for everyday tasks; Chrome already crashed on me once.
> 
> I should also mention that my CPU and NB temps are perfectly under control and I am running the most recent version of my BIOS, patched for Xeons. My PSU is a fairly high-quality PC P&C Silencer (1st gen) 500W.
> 
> What else can I possibly try? I know that this board should be able to drive a quad-core at this FSB. What am I doing wrong here?


I overclocked my x5260 to 10x420fsb and ive spent like 5 days to achieve stability.

U may need up to 1,4 or even more vcore in bios, just dont go over 1,4 (in cpu-z) because it wil limit your cpu lifetime.

Set bootstrap to auto or 400!!!!!

C1E Support DISABLED

Cpu TM DISABLED

Max cpuid DISABLED

Vanderpool DISABLED

Execute disable bit ENABLED

Disable all speed tech and spectrums

Try with Lad line calibration and without load line callibration (sometimes it helps sometimes it doesnt)

Set loose timings and dont use transacion booster or loose timings by transaction booster. (later if all is stable u can enable it)

ENABLE Dram static read control - it helped me

And try those setting maybe a little bit higher Vcore and Vtt.

Let me know if it worked =)))


----------



## spynoodle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yolukas1*
> 
> I overclocked my x5260 to 10x420fsb and ive spent like 5 days to achieve stability.
> 
> U may need up to 1,4 or even more vcore in bios, just dont go over 1,4 (in cpu-z) because it wil limit your cpu lifetime.
> 
> Set bootstrap to auto or 400!!!!!
> 
> C1E Support DISABLED
> 
> Cpu TM DISABLED
> 
> Max cpuid DISABLED
> 
> Vanderpool DISABLED
> 
> Execute disable bit ENABLED
> 
> Disable all speed tech and spectrums
> 
> Try with Lad line calibration and without load line callibration (sometimes it helps sometimes it doesnt)
> 
> Set loose timings and dont use transacion booster or loose timings by transaction booster. (later if all is stable u can enable it)
> 
> ENABLE Dram static read control - it helped me
> 
> And try those setting maybe a little bit higher Vcore and Vtt.
> 
> Let me know if it worked =)))


We definitely have a lot of the same settings; thanks for the advice! However, I think that after another day of tinkering, I have finally come to the conclusion that this board is just shot. Not only does 421MHz fail, but it is extremely difficult to get any FSB higher than 360MHz to be stable, and even at 360 I need to up my NB and FSB Termination voltages slightly. This just does not seem right at all.

I have come to the conclusion that my old power supply probably damaged my board's voltage regulation circuitry. I recently had to replace my 550W AcBel R8 II because I was having issues with standby not working properly and my computer being unable to start up at all, and I eventually determined that my power supply was gradually deteriorating to the point at which it could no longer handle quick changes in current load. I had been using this PSU with my P5K Pro for at least two or three years, and I now realize that the PSU was gradually deteriorating over that entire period. Given this unfortunate reality, I would not be surprised if the P5K's VRMs simply had to filter too much ripple over a 2-year span, and they have now also deteriorated so as to make significant overclocks impossible.

Does this seem like a reasonable conclusion? I did try the load-line calibration thing today, and it made no difference. I also tried disabling C1E, to no avail. Upping the vCore significantly made no difference either, and I would think that this would be irrelevant if my multiplier is adjusted so as to make the CPU run at stock frequency while I test for FSB stability. I did not try enabling Static Read Control, although I would think that this probably would not account for a whopping 60MHz deficit in expected FSB.

Again, though, thanks a lot for the help in this thread, and hopefully I can find a new board for cheap that will give me better results. I'm looking at possibly getting either a Gigabyte EP45-UD3P or a variant of the Asus P5Q, as these boards seem to be especially respected by the overclocking community.


----------



## yolukas1

Well this is a p35 chipset and the true deal for quads is the p45. Maybe your mobo is somewhat damaged.....
Allthough i wasn't tring quads here.

Still x5460 is a good cpu at 3,16 ! But ofcourse oced o 4ghz is a dream =).

You may also try to look for ud3R as P have the crossfire.

Btw, do you have newest bios with the microcodes updated?


----------



## antsf1990

The xeon x5470 + x5460 are best for overclocking... A descent p45 motherboard costs as little as £30 and a descent xeon costs around the same! Also overclocking should not be done on a 4 phase power motherboard! Some of you are having to push way to much vcore to get a stable overclock! The better the motherboard the lower the vcore! i had a p5ql pro 4 phase motherboard i had to push 1.35v to reach 4ghz on my xeon x5470, I changed to a p5q wich uses 8 phase and im using 1.28v @ 4.1ghz. and runs MUCH cooler!! It wasnt until i got my p5q that i realised it wasnt a crap cpu that needed lots of vcore, it was a crap motherboard! Also make sure if you are overclocking on your motherboard that its mosfets have a heatsink as when overclocking mosfets run hotter


----------



## spynoodle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yolukas1*
> 
> Well this is a p35 chipset and the true deal for quads is the p45. Maybe your mobo is somewhat damaged.....
> Allthough i wasn't tring quads here.
> 
> Still x5460 is a good cpu at 3,16 ! But ofcourse oced o 4ghz is a dream =).
> 
> You may also try to look for ud3R as P have the crossfire.
> 
> Btw, do you have newest bios with the microcodes updated?


Yeah, newest BIOS with microcodes. I'll continue with updates in this thread when I finally decide what to do!


----------



## antsf1990

managed to get stable @ 4.1ghz @ 72c (Stock cooler) This is my asus p5q and xeon x5470 @ 4.1ghz with 1.28 Vcore...


----------



## drchoi21

Can Anyone put Q8200/E5430 Microcode inside GA-G1975X


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caall99*
> 
> Then unfortunately i really do not know what i am doing incorrectly. I get very inconsistent blank screens when trying to turn on the computer. The motherboard doesn't even beep once, and there is no video out. Defective CPU? Aging motherboard? Perhaps i am corrupting the BIOS with my microcode injection.
> 
> Recently i used another method to simply add the respective microcode for the processor (instead of erasing and replacing ALL the microcodes), and the computer will not boot with the e5450 SLBBM E0 processor, yet when i put the old dual-core e6550 in it boots fine.


I think I may still have the patched bios. I had the F14, IRCC, I had gotten from Gigabyte when they had it posted.

965PDS3F14.zip 549k .zip file


Good luck!


----------



## DJ4g63t

Anyone have the modded bios for an X5460 in a P45-UD3P Rev 1.1? I can't seem to get my hands on one and I'm not confident enough to attempt it myself.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*
> 
> Anyone have the modded bios for an X5460 in a P45-UD3P Rev 1.1? I can't seem to get my hands on one and I'm not confident enough to attempt it myself.


take it my friend

bios.zip 591k .zip file


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> take it my friend
> 
> bios.zip 591k .zip file


Worked perfect thanks a ton


----------



## yolukas1

P5k epu and p4k pro have both 8 phase power design.

About mosfets, i wont agree, guy who madw world record with same xeon as i have (x5260) told me that mosfets can go even to 110*C !!!

Eventually u can use some fan to blow any kind of air throgh, radiators just look cool lol. Thats what he said and he does have many submissions at hwbot.

I touched my mosfets under full load few times and they were cool so looks like its right, unless you dont have a CRAP mobo that is going to die.


----------



## a7m1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> OR, if you don't want to spend additional money on fan controller - just remove the fan plugs and plug them to the Molex connector of your PSU. You won't be able to use PWM, but at least you'll be able to make your PC quiet.
> First of all, it is ASRock we're talking about - some of their motherboards just plain don't work with this mod. I tried to help deezdrama with his ASRock 4Core1333-GLAN motherboard and we eventually gave up on it - despite meeting all the requirements, it just didn't work. However, there have been reports of ASRock G41 motherboards working with this mod, so there is a high chance that yours will do too.
> 
> As for TDP limit, the question isn't IF it will work as much as FOR HOW LONG it will work. My _guess_ is, your X5450 should boot up just fine despite 105W TDP limit, but under heavy load for a longer period of time, your motherboard's VRM might overheat, which potentially could lead to damaging it (the most drastic scenario being the same that happened to my P5Q Pro - fried MOSFET=RIP, but it probably won't happen in your case unless you try to overclock your CPU).
> 
> Assuming that your motherboard is compatible with this mod, you have 3 options:
> 
> Replace your X5450 with 80W E5450 (which is what you should've done in the first place)
> Try to provide sufficient VRM cooling to handle your 120W CPU (by installing heatsinks or additional fans in that area).
> Underclock your CPU while decreasing the voltage until you're comfortable with it's power consumption/thermal output;


thanks for your detailed replay ,

X5450 Arrived, plugged it in
everything worked perfectly
the only issue that after few minute or within cs:go competitive game I can smell funny smell, it's not really ozone or sparks smell
it's just 'heat' smell nothing I can describe really,

I suspect it's coming from the power supply as it gets very hot, (its 10$ 550W (650W Peak) PSU )
so of course it's fake god only knows how much it can supply

before that there is no smell or heat issues with e8400(stock)
I tried too attach peltier cooling sandwiched between cpu and heatsink before with e8400 and I can smell the same smell before

so it must be the PSU going out , or probably just the getting rid of the newness (of the power supply if there is any coating) or anything of that matter,

moral of story , it works fine

how to cool the parts (that will get hot and overheat ) ?
VRM's Mosfets and whatever ,


----------



## Wojton

Replace that PSU ASAP - and I mean, *ASAP*, it gives a clear signs of approaching death and in worst case scenario, it might take some other components along with it! Don't do gaming or stress testing with that garbage in your PC if you want to avoid that.

I've built quite a few PC's over the years and trust me - cheap PSU can lead to all sorts of problems, from instability/BSODs, to dead PC components. I've built a test bench once out of the scrap components that I've had at the time - including no-name "450W" power supply. It exploded (quite spectacularly) under Pentium [email protected],5GHz alone (the rest of the components were taking maybe 20W), measured power consumption of the rig at the time of failure was 190W. No-name PSU's are worthless, don't trust the numbers printed on the sticker - they are nowhere near the truth. Your X5450 is clearly too much for it to handle.

As for VRM cooling, run Prime95 (after you replace the PSU) and after ~10 mins of testing, check by touch how hot the motherboard's MOSFET's get (I assume you know how they look like







). If they are getting hot (by which I mean, close to unbearable to touch), buy a thermal tape and just about any heatsink, intended for PC's (measure how much space there is around the MOSFET's and if needed - cut the purchased heatsink accordingly). Then, just use the tape to apply it and voila







You can also buy a GPU memory heatsink, which won't require any cutting to be done, but they are a bit more expensive and might not be as effective - the cooling performance depends mainly on the size of heatsink







.


----------



## a7m1

thanks for your detailed replay, currently got heatsink from an OEM hp c2d e8400 machine that got 4500 or so rpm fan with backplate to insert 4 mounting screw so its rectangle or square kind and cover almost everything around the cpu ( which is good/bad thing as it blows air(hot) on the PCB items closeby CPU) so i cant touch anything as it's not accessable + psu on top

but will get intel pushpin HSF to measure the heat on mosfets and VRM's

I cant tell the diff between mosfets and VRM
is mosfets looks like transistor that is layed ON PCB flat
and VRM (kind of smd IC)

right? which should i care about

i smelled the funny smell when i sandwiched peltier between e8400 and heatsink(the rectangle one) got my e8400 to 18 -20 degs and too much hot air from the heatsink due to cooling hot side of peltier that was around the case the whole case was a bit warm(got 1 lower intake fan and 1 upper exhaust fan 80mm below psu)

the front fan I installed gets kinda good airflow( but the place it is installed in isn't supposed for fan , I just found 1 hole that I mounted screw to, so it's not sucking air from the front of the case really , its just distributing air inside the case

but on x5450 cpu(stock) I get the smell about everygame , but it's getting less( I believe )

and execuse me when I said the psu is too hot , in reality not really too hot but probably the heat from cpu and gpu and the mobo

i still think the smell is just newness wearing off LOL

but will take care though of the problem and watch closely, I got nothing to lose (just hope the psu fry itself without other components )


----------



## a7m1

opened this 550W (650W Peak) Power Supply and already found a bulged capacitor and a discolored resistor near it , I have no idea what does that mean
+ found the source of the smell , apparently the back fan of the psu started leaking oil from the bearings (the foil seal is not tight enough or not sticky enough ) it must be evaporating the whole time the pc output some measurable heat

now swapped the psu with working(400W labeled PSU) that I used for years also Chinese but this one came free with a 30-40 $ Case







not bad at all ,

I am thinking of underclocking by lowering multiplier and carrying on , or try one more time to use games at stock speeds , really not sure what to do next


----------



## mistashaap

Hi guys,

New to this mod and trying it out on my abit ab9 quadgt. Hoping to get some advice or help on it since I'm stuck. Been reading a lot of this thread and feel like a noob. Anyway, I got the X5450 since it seemed to match the qx9650 which claims to be supported by my board.

I did the mod (slicing those tabs was like the hardest thing I've ever done in my life lol) but did not do anything with my bios except update it to the latest version from abit and reset it. didn't do any of that microcode stuff cause its complicated and I didn't know if it would be necessary.

So, it boots up and posts, but right as it begins to load windows it freezes and restarts. So I tried booting to safe mode, booting from a windows usb, and booting to a ubuntu usb, and in every case, it crashes right as it begins to load whatever os or os installer i'm trying to run. The board code is FF which according to this board just means boot attempt and seems to suggest that the mb thinks everything is ok.

I'm wondering where to start in figuring out what the problem is. I can go into bios, it recognizes the chip, I did a memory diagnostic and the one stick of ram is fine...I haven't tried taking out all unnecessary hardware. Is it a chipset issue? Or possibly just mismatched cpu/mb? Any thoughts would be welcome. Hope I gave enough info here.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## a7m1

Reset Your Bios settings , it may have an older overclock or some incompatible configuration for your new x5450 , congrats you'll like your new CPU


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a7m1*
> 
> thanks for your detailed replay, currently got heatsink from an OEM hp c2d e8400 machine that got 4500 or so rpm fan with backplate to insert 4 mounting screw so its rectangle or square kind and cover almost everything around the cpu ( which is good/bad thing as it blows air(hot) on the PCB items closeby CPU) so i cant touch anything as it's not accessable + psu on top
> 
> but will get intel pushpin HSF to measure the heat on mosfets and VRM's


Yeah, that's probably a way to do it, at stock speed your X5450 should't overheat even with that tiny cooler. It's pretty much a safety-measure, if your motherboard has no problem booting up with X5450 then there is a good chance that it can handle it with no additional cooling. I'd just check the VRM temperature under load to be sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a7m1*
> 
> I cant tell the diff between mosfets and VRM
> is mosfets looks like transistor that is layed ON PCB flat
> and VRM (kind of smd IC)


When I say VRM, I refer to motherboards power section in general. That might not be a correct terminology to begin with and my electronics knowledge is not sufficient to explain you how VRM supplies the CPU. What I do know, is that with increasing CPU's power consumption, the transistors marked on the picture are getting hotter - especially if there is not a lot of them - and that depends on how many CPU _power phases_ the motherboard has. Low-end, cheap motherboards have as little as 3 (older ones even 2) power phases, while the most expensive boards, intended for overclockers can have 12 or more. The number of power phases decides how much power can be supplied to the CPU (and therefore, what CPU's it can handle, 3-phase VRM will struggle to supply 150W TDP CPU, while 8+ phase VRM will do that without a problem). The amount of power phases also affects the VDrop (the difference between the CPU voltage set in BIOS and the actual voltage fed to CPU).

I've just looked on your motherboards (G41M-VS2) picture and there really is not a lot we can do there:

I've marked the MOSFETs red, they are all very inaccessible, especially after mounting the CPU cooler. You could try applying a tiny heatsinks, like these one on each of them, but I'm not sure if it will fit in there and if it's even worth it. Also, check the area marked green under load, if it gets hot, you might want to apply a 2x2cm heatsink on it too. However, if your X5450 runs stable and your motherboard has no problem booting up, I wouldn't bother doing any modifications. Your PSU seems to be a bigger problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a7m1*
> 
> i smelled the funny smell when i sandwiched peltier between e8400 and heatsink(the rectangle one) got my e8400 to 18 -20 degs and too much hot air from the heatsink due to cooling hot side of peltier that was around the case the whole case was a bit warm(got 1 lower intake fan and 1 upper exhaust fan 80mm below psu)


I never thought that I'd see anyone using peltier module anymore







I think it's excessive, the cooler alone should do just fine with E8400. X5450's TDP is higher than any Peltier module (that I've seen) can dissipate, so unless you have a specific reason to use it, I wouldn't bother and use traditional cooler alone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a7m1*
> 
> the front fan I installed gets kinda good airflow( but the place it is installed in isn't supposed for fan , I just found 1 hole that I mounted screw to, so it's not sucking air from the front of the case really , its just distributing air inside the case


I'm not sure if that's a good or bad thing







More fans doesnt always mean better cooling and I don't think that X5450 actually needs all that cooling at stock speed, unless you have a monster GPU or high ambient temperature.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a7m1*
> 
> opened this 550W (650W Peak) Power Supply and already found a bulged capacitor and a discolored resistor near it , I have no idea what does that mean
> + found the source of the smell , apparently the back fan of the psu started leaking oil from the bearings (the foil seal is not tight enough or not sticky enough ) it must be evaporating the whole time the pc output some measurable heat
> 
> now swapped the psu with working(400W labeled PSU) that I used for years also Chinese but this one came free with a 30-40 $ Case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not bad at all ,
> 
> I am thinking of underclocking by lowering multiplier and carrying on , or try one more time to use games at stock speeds , really not sure what to do next


So you've swapped one, no-name PSU with another? That's not really a solution







OEM PSU's, bundled with cases are worthless in general. The fact that oil leaks from the fan bearing and it has a bulged capactior speaks for itself - it wasn't built to last. Decent PSU costs at least 40-50 bucks, if you paid less than that for the case AND power supply, then it's defintiely not gonna be a good quality one. What is your graphics card? I'd just invest in a new power supply, like THIS or THIS. It might seem like a lot of money, but trust me - that's the price of reliability


----------



## a7m1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Yeah, that's probably a way to do it, at stock speed your X5450 should't overheat even with that tiny cooler. It's pretty much a safety-measure, if your motherboard has no problem booting up with X5450 then there is a good chance that it can handle it with no additional cooling. I'd just check the VRM temperature under load to be sure.
> When I say VRM, I refer to motherboards power section in general. That might not be a correct terminology to begin with and my electronics knowledge is not sufficient to explain you how VRM supplies the CPU. What I do know, is that with increasing CPU's power consumption, the transistors marked on the picture are getting hotter - especially if there is not a lot of them - and that depends on how many CPU _power phases_ the motherboard has. Low-end, cheap motherboards have as little as 3 (older ones even 2) power phases, while the most expensive boards, intended for overclockers can have 12 or more. The number of power phases decides how much power can be supplied to the CPU (and therefore, what CPU's it can handle, 3-phase VRM will struggle to supply 150W TDP CPU, while 8+ phase VRM will do that without a problem). The amount of power phases also affects the VDrop (the difference between the CPU voltage set in BIOS and the actual voltage fed to CPU).
> 
> I've just looked on your motherboards (G41M-VS2) picture and there really is not a lot we can do there:
> 
> I've marked the MOSFETs red, they are all very inaccessible, especially after mounting the CPU cooler. You could try applying a tiny heatsinks, like these one on each of them, but I'm not sure if it will fit in there and if it's even worth it. Also, check the area marked green under load, if it gets hot, you might want to apply a 2x2cm heatsink on it too. However, if your X5450 runs stable and your motherboard has no problem booting up, I wouldn't bother doing any modifications. Your PSU seems to be a bigger problem.
> I never thought that I'd see anyone using peltier module anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's excessive, the cooler alone should do just fine with E8400. X5450's TDP is higher than any Peltier module (that I've seen) can dissipate, so unless you have a specific reason to use it, I wouldn't bother and use traditional cooler alone.
> I'm not sure if that's a good or bad thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More fans doesnt always mean better cooling and I don't think that X5450 actually needs all that cooling at stock speed, unless you have a monster GPU or high ambient temperature.
> So you've swapped one, no-name PSU with another? That's not really a solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OEM PSU's, bundled with cases are worthless in general. The fact that oil leaks from the fan bearing and it has a bulged capactior speaks for itself - it wasn't built to last. Decent PSU costs at least 40-50 bucks, if you paid less than that for the case AND power supply, then it's defintiely not gonna be a good quality one. What is your graphics card? I'd just invest in a new power supply, like THIS or THIS. It might seem like a lot of money, but trust me - that's the price of reliability


my GPU is Sapphire HD4850 , single slot but covers 2 motherboard slots



The Heatsink I am using is out of HP Desktop (AVC Brand)


so it's really dissipating the heat inside the case not blow it outside like many other designs , this gets the whole components hot (+ my front fan that is mounted in "not fan designed space in front is not helping , it's only circulate the already hot air inside the case )

regarding the swapped PSU , I opened it up and checked , there is nothing really wrong with it , but the fan is noisy on first startup and vibrates until it stabilize and quiet in a bit

it's "colors it" 400W
"+3.3V 14A" "+5V 28A" "+12V 18A" "-5V 0.5A" "-12V 0.8A" "+5VSB 2A"

been using it for really long time without any issues, right now mounted on top of my pc case to verify it's temperate , + got digital multimeter hooked on 12V molex plugs I think I get few issues every often with this PSU the picture goes black for few moments then restores , it happens very randomly but ingame it's fine !!!

at 2.0ghz (6x multiplier ) I noticed my 12V going to 11.55 at minimum ( while ATX Specs mention 5% tolerance at 12V Rail 11.4 to 12.6 ) but also saw it going dangerously low ? 5v or something ? I guess the multimeter probes are not making good contact at that time , !!!!! but will keep close eyes again

what is the Area marked in Green?

when I google mosfet in google images it looks like that 2 pieces next to 24pin socket

about the peltier , It was just for experiment and fun , really not doing any overclock or anything just watching temps







that peltier module is trashed anyways, seems cracked in many corners due to excessive pressure ? by the HSF ?

but will soon, swap everything out (if they didn't end up in catastrophic failure )

my only issue is that I really don't want to spend much on this build or any future build at all , probably will swap to a laptop , just sold my laptop (Asus N56VZ core i7 3610qm gt650m 2gb 15.6 FHD bluray and 4x usb3 ports 1tb hdd 8gb ddr3 )
+ parts are not easily accessible here at (Kuwait )

thanks again for your time, will hope that my psu or build won't blow up at anytime soon and will keep close eye ,


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistashaap*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> New to this mod and trying it out on my abit ab9 quadgt. Hoping to get some advice or help on it since I'm stuck. Been reading a lot of this thread and feel like a noob. Anyway, I got the X5450 since it seemed to match the qx9650 which claims to be supported by my board.
> 
> I did the mod (slicing those tabs was like the hardest thing I've ever done in my life lol) but did not do anything with my bios except update it to the latest version from abit and reset it. didn't do any of that microcode stuff cause its complicated and I didn't know if it would be necessary.
> 
> So, it boots up and posts, but right as it begins to load windows it freezes and restarts. So I tried booting to safe mode, booting from a windows usb, and booting to a ubuntu usb, and in every case, it crashes right as it begins to load whatever os or os installer i'm trying to run. The board code is FF which according to this board just means boot attempt and seems to suggest that the mb thinks everything is ok.
> 
> I'm wondering where to start in figuring out what the problem is. I can go into bios, it recognizes the chip, I did a memory diagnostic and the one stick of ram is fine...I haven't tried taking out all unnecessary hardware. Is it a chipset issue? Or possibly just mismatched cpu/mb? Any thoughts would be welcome. Hope I gave enough info here.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!


Follow these steps:

Change the HDD controller mode from IDE to AHCI (or vice versa). After BIOS reset, this setting might have been changed, causing the BSOD on startup.
I've modded the latest BIOS for your motherboard (M621E_17.BIN file) with Xeon microcodes:

M621E_17_XEON.zip 434k .zip file

Download, flash it and see if it makes any difference.
Set the memory timings, frequency and voltage manually to factory settings. If you don't know what they are, specify the name of your memory, I'll tell you what to change in BIOS.
Take a pictures of each page in your BIOS (with X5450 installed), especially μGuru utility. I'll tell you which settings should you change next if none of the above helps.

*@a7m1* 12V line going down to 5V is unacceptable - unless it's caused by poor contact of your multmeter, it obviously makes the graphics card unstable, causing the screen to go black every now and then (graphics driver crash). As for the area in green, I don't think it's a part of VRM, but just to be sure, check it's temperature under load too. All of that is irrelevant though if you're planning to swap your PC with a laptop soon. In that case, there is not much point in doing any modifications to it really







I'm just curious, why did you bother doing this mod at all? . Neither your Xeon, nor HD4850 don't generate that much heat at factory settings, so even if it gets warm inside the case, it's nothing to worry about.

If you want to know just how stable your current setup is, set your X5450 back to 3,0GHz (9 multiplier) and run both IntelBurnTest (let's say, for 20 passes) AND Furmark at the same time. One stress tests the CPU, the other- GPU. There is a slim chance that it will kill your PSU, if it's not up for the job, so do it at your own risk! Only if it passes 30 minutes of this test without errors/BSODs/restarts, you can say your PC is stable







Also, post a screenshot from HWMonitor after 10-15 minutes of this test and post it, so that I can see the temperatures,


----------



## Ade360

This is awesome. Worked brilliantly in my intel DG31GL board. Zeon E5440 running like a dream (relatively speaking!!

Now this does not have a PCI-e slot, so I upgraded to a DQ35MP. Sods law, the mod does not seem to work with this board









Does anybody know of a way I can get this to work?

Any help here would be gratefully appreciated.

.


----------



## a7m1

just finished a full cs:go competitive game , voltage never dropped below 11.8 , apparently that 5v and actually it went much less probably 0.XX or so , so it must be the contacts moved a bit in the molex plug I used to test

right now typing the thread its 12.04-12.0.6

the heat that was inside the case was very excessive , when I used peltier sandwiched between cpu and hsf , and the backfan + psu fan blowing hot air at that time ,

right now nothing seems worring I believe the gpu issues are from the 2x molex to 6pin plug I am using probably stretched or has issues , as sometimes the gpu won't boot up at all and I have to redo the connections and it works fine ,

the molex plugs are pita to connect properly as the female and male connections move around when trying to plug them









thanks for your continued support , regardless pc or laptop swapping or mods , I got plenty of money just won't spend them on PC's anymore so I doubt i'll get a laptop anytime soon, intel keeps changing their sockets every quarter , + I have very limited knowledge in sockets behind 775 and their compatibility with mobos and such , in 775 its very simple there is only FSB but in newer designs ?! I have no idea


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ade360*
> 
> Now this does not have a PCI-e slot, so I upgraded to a DQ35MP. Sods law, the mod does not seem to work with this board


It doesn't work because this motherboard has a Q35 chipset, which is known to be incompatible. Sell it and search for something with P45 chipset.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a7m1*
> 
> thanks for your continued support , regardless pc or laptop swapping or mods , I got plenty of money just won't spend them on PC's anymore so I doubt i'll get a laptop anytime soon, intel keeps changing their sockets every quarter , + I have very limited knowledge in sockets behind 775 and their compatibility with mobos and such , in 775 its very simple there is only FSB but in newer designs ?! I have no idea


Honestly, since 2011, when Sandy Bridge platform was introduced, not much has changed. It's successor, Ivy Bridge has brought native USB 3.0 + PCI-Express 3.0 support and Haswell (the current generation) has just increased the number of PCI-e lanes and USB 3.0 ports, nothing really groundbreaking. Performance-wise, i5 [email protected],6GHz (Sandy Bridge) is on the same level as [email protected],2GHz (Haswell, current generation).

If you want to build a PC that will keep up with the new hardware for the next few years, wait until August, when Intel Skylake will be introduced and build a PC based on it with DDR4 memory and a GPU that fits your needs/budget - it will take a couple of years until any further upgrades will be required









Your current setup gives absolutely no options for upgrades - the first thing to change would be that ancient graphics card, but along with it, you'd have to replace almost everything else - PSU (current one won't handle any modern GPU), motherboard (to allow CPU overclocking, which would be required to prevent GPU bottleneck), CPU cooler and the case (to prevent overheating of the components). The only upgrade I can think of would be replacing the whole thing


----------



## a7m1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> It doesn't work because this motherboard has a Q35 chipset, which is known to be incompatible. Sell it search for something with P45 chipset.
> Honestly, since 2011, when Sandy Bridge platform was introduced, not much has changed. It's successor, Ivy Bridge has brought native USB 3.0 + PCI-Express 3.0 support and Haswell (the current generation) has just increased the number of PCI-e lanes and USB 3.0 ports, nothing really groundbreaking. Performance-wise, i5 [email protected],6GHz (Sandy Bridge) is on the same level as [email protected],2GHz (Haswell, current generation).
> 
> If you want to build a PC that will keep up with the new hardware for the next few years, wait until August, when Intel Skylake will be introduced and build a PC based on it with DDR4 memory and a GPU that fits your needs/budget - it will take a couple of years until any further upgrades will be required
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your current setup gives absolutely no options for upgrades - the first thing to change would be that ancient graphics card, but along with it, you'd have to replace almost everything else - PSU (current one won't handle any modern GPU), motherboard (to allow CPU overclocking, which would be required to prevent GPU bottleneck), CPU cooler and the case (to prevent overheating of the components). The only upgrade I can think of would be replacing the whole thing


really I am not up to date with intel , but I guess they released four sockets in one year or so
I will listen to your advice and wait until AUG

can you suggest the best option for graphics cards ? that will not be bottlenecked by X5450(STOCK) and ( OC'ED ) ?

thanks


----------



## mistashaap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Follow these steps:
> 
> Change the HDD controller mode from IDE to AHCI (or vice versa). After BIOS reset, this setting might have been changed, causing the BSOD on startup.
> I've modded the latest BIOS for your motherboard (M621E_17.BIN file) with Xeon microcodes:
> 
> M621E_17_XEON.zip 434k .zip file
> 
> Download, flash it and see if it makes any difference.
> Set the memory timings, frequency and voltage manually to factory settings. If you don't know what they are, specify the name of your memory, I'll tell you what to change in BIOS.
> Take a pictures of each page in your BIOS (with X5450 installed), especially μGuru utility. I'll tell you which settings should you change next if none of the above helps.
> 
> *@a7m1* 12V line going down to 5V is unacceptable - unless it's caused by poor contact of your multmeter, it obviously makes the graphics card unstable, causing the screen to go black every now and then (graphics driver crash). As for the area in green, I don't think it's a part of VRM, but just to be sure, check it's temperature under load too. All of that is irrelevant though if you're planning to swap your PC with a laptop soon. In that case, there is not much point in doing any modifications to it really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just curious, why did you bother doing this mod at all? . Neither your Xeon, nor HD4850 don't generate that much heat at factory settings, so even if it gets warm inside the case, it's nothing to worry about.
> 
> If you want to know just how stable your current setup is, set your X5450 back to 3,0GHz (9 multiplier) and run both IntelBurnTest (let's say, for 20 passes) AND Furmark at the same time. One stress tests the CPU, the other- GPU. There is a slim chance that it will kill your PSU, if it's not up for the job, so do it at your own risk! Only if it passes 30 minutes of this test without errors/BSODs/restarts, you can say your PC is stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, post a screenshot from HWMonitor after 10-15 minutes of this test and post it, so that I can see the temperatures,


Thanks for your help Wojton!

1. tried switching the hdd setting, went from default IDE to AHCI but made no difference...so I'm letting it be back at its default IDE now.
2. flashed the bios you attached, that went fine, i'm sure it will help in some way, but it still hangs at same exact point when windows load screen first appears on screen

3. can't find factory settings for my ram, but this is it: http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f2-6400cl4d-4gbpi-b. Only have one stick installed atm, in the dimm1 slot. the other stick was giving me bsods a while back so i took it out, haven't tried to troubleshoot it yet.

4. for good measure, heres pics of most of the bios settings: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B6fQHv9srWyofkp3TEFKWjJUQzBoVHpienJhVFZXamdIeUVXbDhxUXY0a0RvMWh5NU9EbmM&usp=sharing

I also have a x-fi sound card installed, a wifi pci card, and the graphics card. unplugged two storage drives just in case, leaving my windows booting ssd.

Thanks again!!


----------



## a7m1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistashaap*
> 
> Thanks for your help Wojton!
> 
> 1. tried switching the hdd setting, went from default IDE to AHCI but made no difference...so I'm letting it be back at its default IDE now.
> 2. flashed the bios you attached, that went fine, i'm sure it will help in some way, but it still hangs at same exact point when windows load screen first appears on screen
> 
> 3. can't find factory settings for my ram, but this is it: http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f2-6400cl4d-4gbpi-b. Only have one stick installed atm, in the dimm1 slot. the other stick was giving me bsods a while back so i took it out, haven't tried to troubleshoot it yet.
> 
> 4. for good measure, heres pics of most of the bios settings: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B6fQHv9srWyofkp3TEFKWjJUQzBoVHpienJhVFZXamdIeUVXbDhxUXY0a0RvMWh5NU9EbmM&usp=sharing
> 
> I also have a x-fi sound card installed, a wifi pci card, and the graphics card. unplugged two storage drives just in case, leaving my windows booting ssd.
> 
> Thanks again!!


set your ram timing to 12-4-4-4 as per gskill website
it also suggest voltage 1.8 to 1.9V
try to set it 1.9 or 1.95 or 2.00 (2.00 should still be safe )
of course adjust the ram speed manually to 400 (ddr2 800)

good luck


----------



## Ade360

Thanks Wojton,

It's now on the market and I am on with my search!

Thanks you very much


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a7m1*
> 
> really I am not up to date with intel , but I guess they released four sockets in one year or so
> I will listen to your advice and wait until AUG
> 
> can you suggest the best option for graphics cards ? that will not be bottlenecked by X5450(STOCK) and ( OC'ED ) ?
> 
> thanks


I need to point out, that with your current setup changing the graphics card is pretty much impossible. Your PSU is way too weak to handle it (plugging it to a watt-hungry graphics card is _playing with fire_... quite literally). Your current motherboard (G41M-VS2) is also not capable of ANY overclocking.

That said, assuming that you're talking about the graphics card for your future PC (not the current one):
From the green camp: GTX770 - honestly, as of now I think it has the best cost/performance ratio out of all NVidia cards. I'm using Palit GTX770 Jetstream with [email protected],0GHz and it is slightly bottlenecked by it, but it still performs well in just about any modern game. If you want something from the current gen, go for GTX960, it has slightly lower performance in most of the games but paired with X5450, you won't see the difference between them. GTX960 also has slightly lower power consumption and the variant with 4GB memory really benefits in some of the games compared to older GTX770. It is however a bit more expensive,
From the red camp: Radeon HD7950. Unbeatable performance/cost ratio as of yet. you can get them for like 120 bucks if you're lucky, which is a steal compared to NVidia prices and despite being over 3 years old, they still perform pretty well in modern games.

All of these GPU's will need Xeon to be overclocked in order not to be bottlenecked. HD7950 will requre about 3,6-3,8GHz, GTX770/GTX960 need about 4GHz. For that kind of clockspeed, you'll need a decent P45 motherboard and memory capable of ~900MHz (most of 800MHz modules should be able to do that). With a modern, Skylake based PC, no overclocking is going to be required for any of these cards, they will all fly like a dream









*@mistashaap* I see the problem. Your memory is rated at 800MHz and your motherboard, paired with Xeon forces it to underclock to 667MHz. That is probably the cause of instability. Here are the settings you should try:
Quote:


> *Current settings-->new settings*
> _OC Guru_
> External Clock: 266MHz-->333MHz
> N/B Strap CPU as 1066MHz-->1333MHz
> _Voltages control_
> CPU Core Voltage: 1,2375-->1,28V
> _CPU Feature_
> C1E Function: Auto-->Disabled
> Virtualization Technology: Auto-->Disabled
> E1ST Function: Auto-->Disabled


Try these settings and report back. Also, I've noticed that there are 2 settings for storage mode. If above settings don't help, change both _Storage Controller_ and _OnChip Sata Controller_ to AHCI mode.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ade360*
> 
> Thanks Wojton,
> 
> It's now on the market and I am on with my search!
> 
> Thanks you very much


You're welcome! If you plan to overclock your Xeon anytime in the future, search for Asus P5Q/P5Q Pro or Gigabyte (E)P45-UD3R / (E)P45-UD3P / (E)P45-DS4 / (E)P45-DQ6. These are the best overclocking motherboards for Xeons. If you don't plan on overclocking, almost any P45/G41/P43 motherboard will do.


----------



## a7m1

I found Twinmos 550W PSU Locally , do you have any idea about it's outputs on each Rail ?

http://www.twinmos.com/products/accessories/power-supply/xpower-550w-detail

I know that Twinmos is reputable brand at least for their long history and memory sticks

what about their PSU's

BTW: Found it for about 20$ locally shipped

apparently the website doesn't mention any critical information about outputs , emailed their support , waiting for an official answer

tried googling images maybe I can see the side with specs sticker but no luck , seems their models are still new

can you suggest a GPU without any overclocking ? I am not interested in overclocking , I just need a GPU that will get loaded 100% while Cpu still has some little extra Room , (I want to be bottlenecked by GPU if that makes any sense and still get 10-20% room left in CPU like loaded ( 80-90% ) )


----------



## Ade360

Your quite correct - It's an ebay thing.

Well here's hoping. How about: ASUS P5K SE/EPU.

No problems with that, I hope


----------



## Wojton

I can't say anything about that PSU, the only opinion I've found about it is that it "powers everything fine", which tells me next to nothing. 20 bucks is still cheap for a power supply, it might not be as bad as OEM garbage, but seeing
Quote:


> *Features:*
> Supports Intel & AMD Dual Core CPUs


or
Quote:


> *Specifications:*
> * No power cord
> * With gift box
> * Thicker carton


doesn't put a lot fate in me. I mean, what kind of selling points are those? I'd keep searching for a PSU that is present on this list. Twinmos is not among them. OR, I'd keep reading









As for the graphics card, there is no GPU that will be always loaded at 100% during the gaming. Some games are more demanding on the CPU than GPU and in these games, GPU will be bottlenecked by that Xeon no matter what you do. On the other hand, there are also games that don't use CPU much, in which case, even Titan X would've been fine. Unfortunatelly for you, CS:GO qualifies to the first category, it mainly depends on the CPU.
The good news is, I kinda generalized by qualifying all modern graphics card to "watt-hungry" category, that's not really true, in fact, there are a few, relatively modern graphics cards that offer a good gaming performance while being very power efficient. One of them is *Nvidia GTX750Ti.*

*So here is my advice*: If you don't plan on overclocking your Xeon, buy a GTX750Ti. It's about 3 times faster than your HD4850 (according to Passmark / 3DMark results) and at the same time, consumes 1/3rd of HD4850's power (which is quite impressive when you think about it).
Source: GTX750Ti power consumption / HD4850 power consumption. With this card, you won't even need to replace your current, OEM PSU, if it managed to handle that HD4850 for years, it will handle GTX750 too







. Just make sure that you get one without 6-pin connector (yes, this card has so low power consumption that most variants don't have it, ASUS is an exception for some reason).

I think its the best combination for your current PC, not only it will run cooler, but you'll be able to play even modern games at moderate settings at low cost







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ade360*
> 
> Well here's hoping. How about: ASUS P5K SE/EPU.
> No problems with that, I hope


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neiliohep*
> 
> Hi everyone, would anyone be willing to help me out with my BIOS? I recently successfully installed a Xeon X5450 in an Asus P5K SE and it works BRILLIANTLY! Passmark lists it as having an average benchmark of 4194 and I am consistently getting just below 4700! GREAT SUCCESS!


There, that answers your question. Don't expect any overclocking with this motherboard though.

*[EDIT]*Nevermind, just found out that unlike P5K SE, P5K SE/EPU supports up to 1600FSB. 3,6GHz might be possible


----------



## 4everAnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> 4everAnoob - What Motherboard?


GA-X58A-UD3R. Got it all for a great price. It is overclocking good as well just a bit below average unfortunately it seems.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> GA-X58A-UD3R. Got it all for a great price. It is overclocking good as well just a bit below average unfortunately it seems.


Whats below average on a x5670? 4GHz? x58 motherboards cost a bomb....


----------



## 4everAnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Whats below average on a x5670? 4GHz? x58 motherboards cost a bomb....


Try to look locally for a board, you might get lucky if you can buy from a seller unaware of the value / ability to run xeons.
I can get it 4.2 Ghz with reasonable (1.3625v) volts but any further than that requires astronomical volt increases.


----------



## Ade360

Thanks for that. I can plug it in with a lot more confidence now. Let's see what it can do.


----------



## mazzmazz

Hi everyone!









I have a X5460 and an X5470, a GA-G31M-ES2L and a EP45T-UD3LR and some stickers, and I'm preparing and educating myself to do this mod! While waiting for my CPU's and stickers to arrive in the post, I've read this particular thread nearly front to back (took me hours lol).

I'm a little bit afraid to mod my bios myself, never done it before and the instructions here are daunting.

I went to Genius239's website and found the pre-modded bios for my GA-G31M-ES2L Rev. 1.1 board but he didn't have the BIOS revision for my EP45T-UD3LR rev. 1.0. He has EP45T-UD3LR rev. 1.3 BIOS.

The F12e download link on the Gigabyte Website points to the same file for rev. 1.0 and 1.3, so will the rev. 1.3 from Genius239's site be okay to use? I think it will but I just wanted to make sure!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazzmazz*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a X5460 and an X5470, a GA-G31M-ES2L and a EP45T-UD3LR and some stickers, and I'm preparing and educating myself to do this mod! While waiting for my CPU's and stickers to arrive in the post, I've read this particular thread nearly front to back (took me hours lol).
> 
> I'm a little bit afraid to mod my bios myself, never done it before and the instructions here are daunting.
> 
> I went to Genius239's website and found the pre-modded bios for my GA-G31M-ES2L Rev. 1.1 board but he didn't have the BIOS revision for my EP45T-UD3LR rev. 1.0. He has EP45T-UD3LR rev. 1.3 BIOS.
> 
> *The F12e download link on the Gigabyte Website points to the same file for rev. 1.0 and 1.3, so will the rev. 1.3 from Genius239's site be okay to use? I think it will but I just wanted to make sure!*


If the official website show both 1.0 & 1.3 use identical BIOS file, then you can use the modded 1.3 BIOS.


----------



## jetzki

So I have the option to get a GA-EP45T-UD3R (ddr3) for very cheap or a GA-EP45-UD3L for even cheaper. Which one would you guys recommend? I'm really looking forwards to trying this mod. I know everyone was recommending the GA-EP45-UD3R (ddr2), but will the ddr3 version of the board work just as well or no?


----------



## Sci666

Hello again, i found a modded EVGA 780i bios with more OC setups for the XFX 780i,

can somebody please add here the Xeon 5460 Microcodes ?

that would be very nice ! :-D

its called originally

EVGA 780i FTW BIOS - I780SZ17

heres the file

bios.zip 536k .zip file


did somebody know this bios ?


----------



## 4everAnoob

@Wojton

Thanks, great advice on the video cards. Researching for hours I came to the same conclusion







.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sci666*
> 
> Hello again, i found a modded EVGA 780i bios with more OC setups for the XFX 780i,
> 
> can somebody please add here the Xeon 5460 Microcodes ?
> 
> that would be very nice ! :-D
> 
> its called originally
> 
> EVGA 780i FTW BIOS - I780SZ17
> 
> heres the file
> 
> bios.zip 536k .zip file
> 
> 
> did somebody know this bios ?


take it

microcodes-bios.zip 534k .zip file


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetzki*
> 
> So I have the option to get a GA-EP45T-UD3R (ddr3) for very cheap or a GA-EP45-UD3L for even cheaper. Which one would you guys recommend? I'm really looking forwards to trying this mod. I know everyone was recommending the GA-EP45-UD3R (ddr2), but will the ddr3 version of the board work just as well or no?


Both of them will work fine with this mod. If you're planning on overclocking your Xeon, go for UD3R - it has a better CPU power section, better northbridge/VRM cooling and generally should allow a higher overclock than UD3L. If you're not going to overclock your CPU - save your money and go for UD3L. Just keep in mind that performance gain after overclocking is quite significant. Motherboards with DDR3 supportroller work with this mod too, but have limited overclocking capabilities compared to DDR2 variants.


----------



## jetzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Both of them will work fine with this mod. If you're planning on overclocking your Xeon, go for UD3R - it has a better CPU power section, better northbridge/VRM cooling and generally should allow a higher overclock than UD3L. If you're not going to overclock your CPU - save your money and go for UD3L. Just keep in mind that performance gain after overclocking is quite significant. Motherboards with DDR3 supportroller work with this mod too, but have limited overclocking capabilities compared to DDR2 variants.


Thanks for the reply dude







If I don't get a good overclock out of this, then I will be extremely disappointed! I would how ever like to keep it as budget friendly as possible.

I now have the option of getting:

GA-EP45-UD3P - 340 RMB / 55 USD / 35 GBP
GA-EP45-UD3R - 300 RMB / 49 USD / 31 GBP
GA-EP45-UD3L - 160 RMB / 25 USD / 16 GBP

Even though £35 isn't very much, I still want to keep the budget as low as possible so I'm thinking of going with the GA-EP45-UD3L. I've read people getting the E5450 up to 4.0ghz with that board.

I have an E5450 to work with.

Are the P / R variants really that much superior? If I do end up spending more, how about going with a the version that supports DDR3? I know you said that they have limited capabilities compared to their DDR2 counterparts, but... DDR2 RAM is stupidly expensive these days! I have 2GB laying around already... but DDR3 will probably be compatible with the next mobo I upgrade to, whereas the DDR2 will become useless.


----------



## Sci666

Whoaaaa thank you besttt! ;-)


----------



## lucas77

Can someone help me. My board is an Asus P5K-SE. Just got my hands on a Xeon E5440.
However after flashing the ROM provided from the earlier post im still getting the same error message.

This is the ROM that was flashed P5K-SE-1402-Xeon5300_5400


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetzki*
> 
> I now have the option of getting:
> 
> GA-EP45-UD3P - 340 RMB / 55 USD / 35 GBP
> GA-EP45-UD3R - 300 RMB / 49 USD / 31 GBP
> GA-EP45-UD3L - 160 RMB / 25 USD / 16 GBP
> 
> Even though £35 isn't very much, I still want to keep the budget as low as possible so I'm thinking of going with the GA-EP45-UD3L. I've read people getting the E5450 up to 4.0ghz with that board.
> 
> I have an E5450 to work with.
> 
> Are the P / R variants really that much superior? If I do end up spending more, how about going with a the version that supports DDR3? I know you said that they have limited capabilities compared to their DDR2 counterparts, but... DDR2 RAM is stupidly expensive these days! I have 2GB laying around already... but DDR3 will probably be compatible with the next mobo I upgrade to, whereas the DDR2 will become useless.


This thread answers your question. UD3L is a good overclocker. UD3P is even better overclocker (due to better, properly cooled VRM). However, since UD3L is nearly half the price of UD3R, this is the one I would've bought anyway - it's pretty much a steal! It will overclock nicely with E5450, you should be easily able to hit 4GHz with it. I'm an E5450 user myself, running rock stable 4GHz with GA-P35 DS4 (and P35 is known to be harder to overclock with Quad-core CPU's than P45), so with EP45-UD3L it should be a breeze







Do NOT go for DDR3 version, it might seem like a good choice on paper, but Xeon's + DDR3 is really troublesome combination when it comes to overclocking. As *gagarin77* said, there is a reason why there are next to no submissions with DDR3 LGA775 motherboards on HWBot. If this combination would've worked well, everyone would have gone for it over DDR2 to lower the platform migration cost later down the road. And yet, almost nobody does


----------



## jetzki

Cool, I've ordered it! Should be with me in about a weeks time







Now I need to find some cheap DDR2 ram this board takes up to 16GB... I would like to have 8GB but even that is pretty expensive these days! Costs as more than the mobo and cpu together.

I want the fastest ram I can find right? better ram means something something better multipliers something more fsb? I am new to this









-- edit --
So I've been looking at ram. 1066mhz sticks are pretty much twice the price of 800mhz sticks! I think I'm going to have to stick with DDR2 pc6400 800 ram. Is this going to limit my overclock?


----------



## Wojton

Forget about 16GB of DDR2 RAM, even 8GB might be problematic. Why? Because there are no DDR2 modules with capacity above 2GB (not with desktop grade memory anyway). So basically 4x2GB is max you can use. The problem with that is, 4 memory modules put a lot of strain on northbridge when you use 400+ FSB (which you will if you want to overclock your Xeon above 3,6GHz). Many motherboard's won't even POST with 4, high density memory modules and that kind of FSB. Others might boot up, but have issues with stability. The more memory modules, the lower is the FSB that can be stabilized. I'm not sure if that UD3L will be able to handle 4 memory modules and 450FSB (which is required for 4GHz with E5450). In worst case scenario, you'll have to sell one of the modules and live with 6GB of memory. As for the frequency, buy a decent set of 800MHz memory,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetzki*
> 
> I want the fastest ram I can find right? better ram means something something better multipliers something more fsb? I am new to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- edit --
> So I've been looking at ram. 1066mhz sticks are pretty much twice the price of 800mhz sticks! I think I'm going to have to stick with DDR2 pc6400 800 ram. Is this going to limit my overclock?


Not necessarily. 4.0GHz with E5450 will require you to run 445-450FSB. That leaves you with choice between 2 memory multipliers:

*2.00: 450*2.00=900MHz* --> minimal memory speed required to use that FSB and the setting to use with 800MHz memory - most of them should be able to run at 900MHz with lowered timings / increased voltage;
*2.40: 450*2.40=1080MHz* --> a setting to use only with 1066MHz memory, 800MHz memory won't be able to reach 1080MHz.

Performance-wise, there is pretty much no difference between these 2 settings, higher memory frequency won't give you any noticible performance gain. That is why, I recommend buying a set of decent, 800MHz memory, I personally recommend Corsair XMS2 or Patriot LLK PC6400, but there are a lot of other options that overclock nicely. Just make sure that the memory you've chosen can overclock to at least 900MHz (450FSB, 4,05GHz with E5450), you can do that by reading reviews that include memory overclocking tests.


----------



## saimonyz

please show settings bios for P5K-Pro Xeon e5420 E0 overclocking 3 ghz


----------



## lucas77

Does anyone here knows which Bios version should i flash for P5K-SE on a Xeon E5440 ?

Thanks


----------



## jetzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Performance-wise, there is pretty much no difference between these 2 settings, higher memory frequency won't give you any noticible performance gain. That is why, I recommend buying a set of decent, 800MHz memory, I personally recommend Corsair XMS2 or Patriot LLK PC6400, but there are a lot of other options that overclock nicely. Just make sure that the memory you've chosen can overclock to at least 900MHz (450FSB, 4,05GHz with E5450), you can do that by reading reviews that include memory overclocking tests.


I managed to get 2x2gb kingston hyperx 1066 for £20







I was going to ask about the ratios because I didn't understand them, but then it clicked and I realised im dumb!

All in all this has cost me...
EP45-UD3L - £16
E5450 - £15
RAM - £20

£51 total, not too bad!

I'm going to be running it in a shoe box for now though... I only have matx cases around here. Need to find a good deal on a mid or full size tower.


----------



## 4everAnoob

That is a great price... where did you get it on eBay or on a local website?


----------



## jetzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> That is a great price... where did you get it on eBay or on a local website?


I am getting the parts from China, I have a friend who is coming over next week. He is bringing them over for me. These old parts are sooo much cheaper over there! RAM is like half the price.

Current gen hardware is roughly the same price or little cheaper than UK.

Also if it's a Chinese brand like Coolermaster or Thermaltake or something , then their stuff will also be super cheap in China compared to the west.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saimonyz*
> 
> please show settings bios for P5K-Pro Xeon e5420 E0 overclocking 3 ghz


Quote:


> AI Overclocking: Manual
> CPU Ratio Control: Manual
> - Ratio CMOS Setting: 7.5
> FSB Frequency: 400
> PCI-E Frequency: 100
> DRAM Frequency: DDR2-1000MHz
> DRAM Timing Control: Manual
> CAS# Latency: 5
> RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
> RAS# Precharge: 5
> RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15
> TWR: AUTO
> TRFC: AUTO
> TWTR: AUTO
> TRRD: AUTO
> TRTP: AUTO
> DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
> 
> Transaction Booster: AUTO
> Clock Over-Charging Mode: AUTO
> 
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> 
> CPU Voltage: 1,3V
> CPU Voltage Reference: AUTO
> CPU Voltage Damper: AUTO
> CPU PLL Voltage: AUTO
> DRAM Voltage: 2.100V
> FSB Termination Voltage: AUTO
> North Bridge Voltage: AUTO
> North Bridge Voltage Reference: AUTO
> South Bridge Voltage: AUTO
> 
> Advance CPU Settings
> CPU Ratio Control: Manual
> - Ratio CMOS Setting: 7.5
> C1E Suppport: Disabled
> Max CPUID Value Limit: Disabled
> Vanderpool Technology: Disabled
> CPU TM Function: Disabled
> Execute Disable Bit: Disabled
> PECI: Enabled


I've updated the above settings for your 1066MHz memory. Give them a try.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas77*
> 
> Does anyone here knows which Bios version should i flash for P5K-SE on a Xeon E5440 ?
> 
> Thanks


Latest one, either stable or beta, modded with Xeon microcodes. I've already done that for you, in the zip you can find both latest versions of P5K SE BIOS: 1104 stable and 1402 beta. Flash whichever you want, both should work fine









P5K-SE_BIOS_XEON.zip 1197k .zip file


Now, I've got a question myself. I've got a X5460 to play around with for a couple of days, I've had some issues with getting it to work (had to clear the CMOS by both battery and the jumper to finally get it to boot up properly). Now I'm running it at 4GHz @1,3V (1,325V in BIOS), nice and stable:



However, I'm struggling to get it stable above that clockspeed. I'm using the exact same settings that I used to get my E5450 stable at 4,0GHz: Northbridge: 1,4V, VTT:1,375V. The only difference between the settings is .5 higher multiplier of X5460, which gives me 4,23 rather than 4,0GHz and lower VCore, obviously - I tried raising it from 1,3V all the way to1,4V, but it doesn't seem to help - I can't get it stable under Prime/IBT. Is there something else I consider doing? Can anyone share their X5460 settings for 4,2-4,4GHz?


----------



## saimonyz

*Wojton* not settings stability

its settings for https://www.asus.com/en/Motherboards/P5K_PRO/ ??? my PQI 2x2GB DDR2-1066


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saimonyz*
> 
> *Wojton* not settings stability
> 
> its settings for https://www.asus.com/en/Motherboards/P5K_PRO/ ??? my PQI 2x2GB DDR2-1066


I'm not sure if I've understood you correctly, but yes, these settings are for P5K Pro, they weren't stable because of wrong memory settings. Now I've changed them to work with your 1066MHz memory. Try them and if still no luck, report back, I've got alternative settings for you to try.


----------



## saimonyz

*Wojton* thanks for you help

your 1 settings stability 800Mhz = firefox 10-30 seconds surfing internet crash
your 2 settings stability 1000MHz = start firefox crash

my aida screen test 2 min stability no cpu throttling, start firefox crashed, in default settings bios not crashed.... no bdos firefox crashed, in default settings firefox working good

default settings bios stability


sorry for my English


----------



## Wojton

Allright, try these settings:
Quote:


> AI Overclocking: Manual
> CPU Ratio Control: Manual
> - Ratio CMOS Setting: *7*
> FSB Strap to Northbridge *333MHz*
> FSB Frequency: *430*
> PCI-E Frequency: *100*
> DRAM Frequency: *DDR2-1075MHz*
> DRAM Timing Control: Manual
> CAS# Latency: *5*
> RAS# to CAS# Delay: *5*
> RAS# Precharge: *5*
> RAS# Activate to Precharge: *16*
> TWR: AUTO
> TRFC: AUTO
> TWTR: AUTO
> TRRD: AUTO
> TRTP: AUTO
> DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
> 
> Transaction Booster: AUTO
> Clock Over-Charging Mode: AUTO
> 
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> 
> CPU Voltage: *1,32V* --> _Increase up to 1,35V in case of instability (I'm not sure what voltage does E5420 require for 3,0GHz)_
> CPU Voltage Reference: AUTO
> CPU Voltage Damper: AUTO
> CPU PLL Voltage: AUTO -->_increase up to 1.60V in case of instability_
> DRAM Voltage: *2.100V* --> _factory voltage setting, no need to increase it_
> FSB Termination Voltage: *1.300V* --> _Increase up to 1.35V in case of instability_
> North Bridge Voltage: *1.34V* -->_increase up to 1.4V in case of instability_
> North Bridge Voltage Reference: AUTO
> South Bridge Voltage: *1.2V*
> 
> Advance CPU Settings
> CPU Ratio Control: Manual
> - Ratio CMOS Setting: *7*


I think CPU VCore is high enough and that the problem lies within PLL/VTT/Northbridge voltage, but I might be wrong. You will have to find out just the right voltages with some trial and error. Use IntelBurnTest to verify the stability. Set it to 10 times to run, Stress Level: Maximum. It will take about 1,5hours to complete, but if your CPU is unstable it will give you an error within 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Sci666

wow it seems to be that all here are top experts









@besttt: thank you for the modded EVGA Bios, works very fine !!!

and by the way

does anybody have some tips for me to overclock my x5460 up to 4 GHz and above with the XFX780i (with evga bios ;-) )

at the moment its stable at 3,6 Ghz FSB = 1600 (400) Multi = 9 i only increased the CPU Voltage about 1.32V all other is "auto"

4,023GHZ with FSB 1788 (447) works also but very unstable (Programms crashes and sound output fails but no blue screens)

(only Air cooling with Asus silent Knight 1)

thanks







great forum here !!!!!!!!!









P.S.

i forgot.

i have 4x2 GB A-Data 1066 ram but it ran at the moment on 800 because of unstable system (bluescreens, decompressing failures and Firefox crashes etc.)
i dindt get it to full speed manufacturer specification is 2,3 Volt on 1066 FSB but this is not so necessary for to run on maximum FSB


----------



## Wojton

1,32V is plenty for 3,6GHz, you should be able to reach around 3,8 with that voltage. That's what I'm trying to do with my X5460 right now (at 4GHz I got an error after a couple of minutes of IBT). Also, why don't you try using 9,5 multiplier? That way, you can reach 4,0GHz at 420FSB, which your motherboard is more likely to handle








Try the settings that I've posted above for saimonyz, but use 420FSB, 1.35V VCore and CPU multiplier of 9.5 instead







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sci666*
> 
> i have 4x2 GB A-Data 1066 ram


That might be the cause of instability. If your system is unstable with the settings I've posted, try removing 2 of your 4 memory modules for now and see if that helps.


----------



## Sci666

ok i will try ... is the 1.35 Volt the real Voltage (determined in AIDA64 , etc.) or the bios voltage without the vdroop ?


----------



## Geeba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geeba*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I've attempted a Xeon X5460 mod on a Asus P5N32-E SLI PLUS and I'm having issues... I just wondered if there were any settings within the BIOS that I should always set for Xeons?
> 
> I've tried everything I can think of, updated the microcode, reset the BIOS, reinstalled windows (which I had to put the Q6600 back in to do)
> - and nothing works.... windows (10 Pro Preview) is just completely unstable and crashes constantly... with different errors... other times it will boot and it looks fine..
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone could share their BIOS setting or say make sure you've disabled this or that really
> 
> The board detects the CPU fine and sometimes it boots fine so I think the CPU is capable of running on this board... or am I better off going down the QX6850 path?
> 
> Pointers really appreciated


Well I've tried just about every setting in the BIOS - one at a time, different orders etc and its still completely unstable









I dont suppose anyone out there has successfully installed a xeon in this mainboard have they? - just wondering if anyone can recommend one that will work? should I try an 'E' instead of 'X' type CPU.

Anyone want an x5460? LOL!


----------



## 4everAnoob

Swap my e5450 for your x5460. Where do u live?


----------



## Geeba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Swap my e5450 for your x5460. Where do u live?


UK - Bucks

Will that work in my board thou? - I dont think I can stare at the BIOS screen much more!


----------



## saimonyz

*Wojton*

not stability =((

CPU Voltage: 1,32V --> up to 1,35V
CPU PLL Voltage: AUTO --> up to 1.60V
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.300V --> up to 1.35V
North Bridge Voltage: 1.34V --> up to 1.4V

my screens bios, IntelBurnTest testing error 5-10 min, no bdos




my bios version 1303 downloaded http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/ can other version bios stability?? if you can insert microcodes in other version bios
https://www.asus.com/ru/Motherboards/P5K_PRO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## 4everAnoob

The x5460 should work the only difference between x5460 and e5450 is the TDP 130 vs 95.
So there is no guarantee I'm afraid. The NForce chipsets aren't the best from what I've read.
Which BIOS did you try?

This one is apparantly working: https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-P5n32-e-sli-plus-xeon-e5440


----------



## Geeba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> The x5460 should work the only difference between x5460 and e5450 is the TDP 130 vs 95.
> So there is no guarantee I'm afraid. The NForce chipsets aren't the best from what I've read.
> Which BIOS did you try?
> 
> This one is apparantly working: https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-P5n32-e-sli-plus-xeon-e5440


Aha! - yes I used the BIOS in that thread you linked to.... the board detects it fine, boots fine but windows is just unusable... BSOD and crashing..

I thought somebody might have a BIOS tip... like make sure you enable this or disable that etc....

I'm wondering if its worth going for a QX series CPU... I liked the challenge of the Xeon and the extra power would be handy as its a games rig I use on my lounge TV.


----------



## 4everAnoob

QX is generally not worth it, too expensive. I would not pay more than $50 for any 775 / 771 CPU now.
Have u tried loading default settings (F7 or whatever)? Boring question, but which power supply do you have? (Probably fine, but still)
Try switching all power saving options, EIST, C1E etc off. Leave NX bit ON.
It is unlikely but maybe the CPU itself is no good.


----------



## Geeba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> QX is generally not worth it, too expensive. I would not pay more than $50 for any 775 / 771 CPU now.
> Have u tried loading default settings (F7 or whatever)? Boring question, but which power supply do you have? (Probably fine, but still)
> Try switching all power saving options, EIST, C1E etc off. Leave NX bit ON.
> It is unlikely but maybe the CPU itself is no good.


Yeah I did think compared to the Xeons they were expensive and down on power as well really... yeah done the default settings many times







PSU is a 750W from my old rig - also tried a 650W... both work fine with a Q6600 which the Xeon was replacing..

I was wondering if the CPU is duff... a friend of mine said the same... I've never know a CPU fail thou... its usually the board, do I risk buying another CPU thou...


----------



## Geeba

Well its definitely not the CPU... just tried it in an old PC.... I noticed MEDION MS-7502 (aka MS-7358) on the tested list and I have one kicking about... boots like a champ!

Just a shame the mainboard is pants! locked down by Medion... no overclocking







- no anything really.... typical, the supposedly higher performing SLi board falls on its ass and the old crapper my mate gave me works a treat....


----------



## Wojton

@*saimonyz* Enable Load Line Calibration and try increasing CPU Voltage to 1.33, 1.34 and 1.35V. Test it with IBT after each increase. If it still errrors even with 1,35V, lower your memory to 860MHz (use 2.0 memory multiplier). If still no luck, go back to the first settings (400x7.5), but keep the voltages unchanged (FSB Termination Voltage 1,3V, NB Voltage 1,35V, DRAM Voltage 2,1V), Set the SB voltage back to Normal, I don't think it needs increased voltage. Report back after you've done all that. Also, what cooling are you using? What temperatures does your E5420 reach under load?

@*Geeba* Try formatting your hard drive and reinstalling windows. I'm doing a clean windows install on my friends rig right now, I've just upgraded it from C2D E8200 to Xeon X5460 and now I also have a crash on Windows startup. It was the same story with my own rig, so I know that OS reinstall will solve the problem







[EDIT] Nevermind, turns out that modded BIOS solved that problem without reinstalling OS. That is the first time that adding microcodes was actually _crucial_ to get Xeon working.

I've personally encountered a defective C2D E7200 a few years ago when I was building a rig for another friend of mine. CPU was passing all stability tests, but the system would hang up when it wasn't used or during the typical use, like web browsing. At first we thought that the motherboard was defective (we have bought it on sale at local computer store - parts that have returned from RMA were sold for half the original price, we bought a P35-DS3 for 30 bucks, which was very cheap back then. My friend has purchased another motherboard, only to find out that it had the exact same issue - frequent freezes and restarts out of the blue. Eventually, after we have ruled out everything else, we replaced the CPU with a different one and the freezes/restarts were gone. Annoyingly, we couldn't specify the circumstances under which restarts occured, so we couldn't RMA that CPU - the service would simply return it with note that no issue was detected and charge us 5 bucks for testing it. Eventually, we have sold that CPU for like 1/5th of the original price. Thankfully, this was the only time I've had a malfunctioning CPU. I think that in your case, it's just an OS-related issue.

So, my motherboard (Gigabyte P35-DS4) has 6 CPU power phases, heatsinks on VRM, Load Line calibration and pretty good CPU cooler - pretty much everything needed for a decent overclock.
Yet, I couldn't get the X5460 stable at 3,8GHz @1,32V (1,3V in CPU-Z) - got an error after a couple of minutes of Prime95.

Now that wouldn't be weird, but then I modded my friend's P35-DS3 (which has only 4 CPU power phases as opposed to 6, no Load Line Calibration and no VRM cooling). I installed the X5460 in it, updated the microcodes and guess what... despite it's *HUGE* VDrop: VCore set in BIOS: *1,36250V*, Voltage reported by CPU-Z: *1,248V* (!!!), it's currently running Prime95 @3,8GHz like it's no big deal:


What the actual f*ck, how does that make sense?! Could this be that I was overvolting that CPU all along and somehow couldn't get it stable because of that?
[EDIT2]It passed both 2hours of Prime95 and 1 hour of IBT at 3,[email protected],24V.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetzki*
> 
> So I have the option to get a GA-EP45T-UD3R (ddr3) for very cheap or a GA-EP45-UD3L for even cheaper. Which one would you guys recommend? I'm really looking forwards to trying this mod. I know everyone was recommending the GA-EP45-UD3R (ddr2), but will the ddr3 version of the board work just as well or no?


GA-EP45-UD3R If its cheaper. Depeneds if You already have ddr2 or ddr3? But You will have very little to no gain in game performance from the ddr3 vs ddr2. What ever works out cheaper I guess? ddr3 ram is much cheaper to buy

ddr2 has plenty of read/write speed for any game so you wont see any diffrence in fps. Only benchmarks will set them apart.

Best way to work out gaming performance of your ram is:

CAS / Frequency (MHz)) × 1000 = X ns

Examples:

Ddr2 667mhz cl7
(7 / 667) × 1000 = 10.49 ns

ddr2 1000mhz cl5
(5 / 1000) × 1000 = 5.0 ns

dd3 1333mhz cl12
(12 / 1333) × 1000 = 9.0 ns

ddr3 2133mhz cl11
(11 / 2133) × 1000 = 5.15 ns

As you can see 0.15 ns between ddr3 2133mhz vs ddr2 1000mhz. There will be a higher read/write speed from ddr3 but very little to no effect on gaming. So get the set up wich will be cheaper in total....


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saimonyz*
> 
> *Wojton*
> 
> not stability =((
> 
> CPU Voltage: 1,32V --> up to 1,35V
> CPU PLL Voltage: AUTO --> up to 1.60V
> FSB Termination Voltage: 1.300V --> up to 1.35V
> North Bridge Voltage: 1.34V --> up to 1.4V
> 
> my screens bios, IntelBurnTest testing error 5-10 min, no bdos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bios version 1303 downloaded http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/ can other version bios stability?? if you can insert microcodes in other version bios
> https://www.asus.com/ru/Motherboards/P5K_PRO/HelpDesk_Download/


Your timmings need to be set manually + RAS# act is set to 16 when it shows it should be 18!!! Your ram timmings are where it says "Timming information" To get a stable overclock you need to set ram correctly... Setting one wrong will eventually result in a failure.... Also Enable load line calibration + Enable execute disable bit + ref cycle time = 55


----------



## jetzki

Finally!!! Took me forever to flash the BIOS, had to use the hp tool to make a bootable usb. Rufus freedos was giving me invalid partition table and Q-Flash didn't want to work. Funnily enough, my P.O.S China no name G41 mobo worked with the E5450 right off the bat, didn't even need to update the micronode, just dropped it in and working right away.

I picked up a P35-DSP3 from UK ebay for £20, couldn't wait till next week for the P45 to arrive. I can always sell it on afterwards or it can become a server or something.

Now I need to start playing around with overclocking, it's why I'm here afterall!























Wotjon you have the same board as me right?


----------



## saimonyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Your timmings need to be set manually + RAS# act is set to 16 when it shows it should be 18!!! Your ram timmings are where it says "Timming information" To get a stable overclock you need to set ram correctly... Setting one wrong will eventually result in a failure.... Also Enable load line calibration + Enable execute disable bit + ref cycle time = 55


my set do not save settings show you my bios in screens


----------



## Geeba

Hi Wojton

Yeah I tried reinstalling windows, the machine wasn't stable enough to complete the install, I had to put the Q6600 back in to finish it. - I've been using the X5460 in the Medion machine I had kicking about and its completely stable.. its pretty quick actually... I even tried SteamOS and that just kernel panicked everytime..

I did have a look at CPU-Z and one thing I noticed is the Core Voltage.. on the Medion it seems a lot lower than the SLi Asus board that I have the problem with... ticking over its 1.088v yet I seem to remember the Asus being more like 1.28v on tick over? - could that be an issue? - I left all the voltages etc as stock?

I'm just wondering if the stock voltages were juicing it up to much?


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Your timmings need to be set manually + RAS# act is set to 16 when it shows it should be 18!!! Your ram timmings are where it says "Timming information" To get a stable overclock you need to set ram correctly... Setting one wrong will eventually result in a failure.... Also Enable load line calibration + Enable execute disable bit + ref cycle time = 55


I'm pretty sure RAS will work fine at 16 even though it says 18. By CL5 I understand 5-5-5-15 (or 16) and I used these timings with every set of CL5 RAM I've worked with so far without issues. What does execute disable bit + ref cycle time do exactly for overclock? I'm curious, I've never changed these settings before








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetzki*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally!!! Took me forever to flash the BIOS, had to use the hp tool to make a bootable usb. Rufus freedos was giving me invalid partition table and Q-Flash didn't want to work. Funnily enough, my P.O.S China no name G41 mobo worked with the E5450 right off the bat, didn't even need to update the micronode, just dropped it in and working right away.
> 
> I picked up a P35-DSP3 from UK ebay for £20, couldn't wait till next week for the P45 to arrive. I can always sell it on afterwards or it can become a server or something.
> 
> Now I need to start playing around with overclocking, it's why I'm here afterall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wotjon you have the same board as me right?


No, but I have a very similiar one (P35-DS4). My 24/7 4.0GHz settings are:

FSB:445 (445*9=4005MHz)
Memory multiplier: 2 (2*445=890MHz 5-5-5-15)
CPU VCore: 1,40625V (1,38V after VDrop)
DRAM Voltage: +0,1V (1,9V)
Northbridge, aka G(MCH) Voltage: +0.150V (1,4V)
VTT, aka FSB Voltage: +0,175V (1,375V)
Keep in mind that I have Corsair XMS2DHX memory (800MHz, CL4), which is why they only require 0,1V to run at 900+ MHz CL5. With 800MHz CL5 RAM you might need slightly higher voltage (up to +0,3V=2,1V) for stable 890MHz. Also, your VCore might be slightly lower/ higher (it varies with each CPU) - you'll have to find out just the right voltage by trial and error. Other than that, these settings should work for you too, good luck!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geeba*
> 
> Hi Wojton
> 
> Yeah I tried reinstalling windows, the machine wasn't stable enough to complete the install, I had to put the Q6600 back in to finish it. - I've been using the X5460 in the Medion machine I had kicking about and its completely stable.. its pretty quick actually... I even tried SteamOS and that just kernel panicked everytime..
> 
> I did have a look at CPU-Z and one thing I noticed is the Core Voltage.. on the Medion it seems a lot lower than the SLi Asus board that I have the problem with... ticking over its 1.088v yet I seem to remember the Asus being more like 1.28v on tick over? - could that be an issue? - I left all the voltages etc as stock?
> 
> I'm just wondering if the stock voltages were juicing it up to much?


So you're pretty much encountering a similiar problem to the one I've had yesterday. With my P35-DS4 (which is a decent overclocking board) I couldn't get X5460 stable @3,8GHz, 1,3V, where as with my friend's P35-DS3 (worse motherboard for overclocking) it runs like a champ at 3,[email protected],24V (due to HUGE VDrop).

A few suggestions: perform a FULL CMOS reset (power off, unplug the power cord, press the power button a few times, remove the battery from the motherboard for 2 minutes, put the battery back, shorten the CMOS Clear jumper on your motherboard for 30 seconds, plug the power cord/turn on the PSU by the switch with CMOS clear jumper still shortened, wait 10 seconds, unshorten the jumper and start up your system). I don't know why but it seems to make a difference as opposed to only removing the battery / using the CMOS Clear jumper. While doing that, also inspect your motherboard's CPU socket for broken/bent pints, straighten them out if needed. Also, use a different PC to mod the BIOS or download it from genius website and flash it before doing anything else, as I've learned yesterday - with some motherboards, microcodes update is necessary to get the Xeon stable. Next, remove all but 1 memory module for testing purpose. Try booting up your system at stock CPU settings. If it's still unstable, try bumping northbridge voltage a bit (+0,1V) and see if that makes a difference. Next, set PCI-E frequency to auto, memory timings/voltage manually to factory settings. Also, set VCore manually to 1,24V. Last but not least, try disabling C1E, EIST, Virtualization Technology, enable Execute Disable Bit and try reinstalling your system. If despite doing all that you still can't stabilize your system then clearly, this your motherboard does not work with Xeon's as it should. In that case, all I can think of is selling it and buying something with P35/P45 chipset (I know I sound like a broken record, but these chipsets just work with this mod, unlike some nForce).


----------



## Ade360

Help please!

I am trying to get the E5440 working with P5K SE/EPU.

I have moved on from - "unrecognised CPU, please update BIOS to release its full potential."
and I am now at "starting windows". I get the first 2 dots of the swirl and then then straight to automatic reboot.
Repeat ad infinitum

I have tried multiple BIOS updates

- BIOS from ASUS website and applying the microcodes for CPUID 10676,
four in total: 0016760F,0106760F, 0046760F, 0406760F

(CPUID is based on E5440 SLANS - C0 stepping)

- BIOS from Genius239 with 0016760B, 0106760B, 0046760C, 0406760C

- BIOS from Genius with all of the above eight microcodes.

I had this Xeon running on a DG31GL with absolutely no problems (zip, nada, non - Oh why O' why can life not be so simple?)

Well, anyway, the CPU works fine on that Motherboard. The only other addition to my setup is a 880 GTX OC. I do
not know if that could be adding to my problems?

Oh, I have also done the clear jumper, 30 secs with the battery out!

Any assistance/advice would be gratefully appreciated.

Oh yes, it's Windows 7 Ultimate.

I can honestly say that I have run out of avenues to explore.

Any suggestions (keep it clean please ) are welcome.

Lucas, I think we are in the same boat here. If you find out anything can please let me know. Cheers


----------



## Wojton

Have you tried formatting your hard drive and reinstalling OS? In some cases that is necessary. If you don't get "unrecognised CPU, please update BIOS to release its full potential" message, that means that microcodes are updated properly. I've described the full CMOS reset procedure in my previous post, try it, I've had the same problem until I've followed that procedure exactly:
Quote:


> power off, unplug the power cord, press the power button a few times, remove the battery from the motherboard for 2 minutes, put the battery back, shorten the CMOS Clear jumper on your motherboard for 30 seconds, plug the power cord/turn on the PSU by the switch with CMOS clear jumper still shortened, wait 10 seconds, unshorten the jumper and start up your system


I don't know what difference does that make, but after flashing the modded BIOS and resetting CMOS with that procedure, I've had the first successful OS boot with new X5460 (after many attempts). If that doesn't help, you probably need to reinstall the OS.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> I'm pretty sure RAS will work fine at 16 even though it says 18. By CL5 I understand 5-5-5-15 (or 16) and I used these timings with every set of CL5 RAM I've worked with so far without issues. What does execute disable bit + ref cycle time do exactly for overclock? I'm curious, I've never changed these settings before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Execute Disable Bit (EDB) is an Intel hardware-based security feature that can help reduce system exposure to viruses and malicious code, it has no effect on overclocking what so ever! Your ref cycle time is 52 and normally motherboards will do jumps of 5 for example 50 or 55 so if its on auto it could be set to 50 as 52 is closer to 50 then 55, So i would manually set it to 55. You may have had RAS at 16 before but the motherboard has said it is 18 so i would also set it to 18. Also cl5 only means the first digit for example 5-5-5-15 means Cl 5 - tRCD 5 - tRP 5 - ns 15. So timmings 5-5-5-18 is possible and is still cl5. If i was you i would just manually enter the timmings given atleast to see if thats the problem!


----------



## nitz369

Well I did about the dumbest thing I can think of today. Just finished booting my new E5450 in my Asus P5Q Pro board and everything looked good, then it was to update the BIOS. I had an old Winflash utility and tried that. Of course, not sure what I was thinking but I lost my BIOS now.

System boots to Crash Free Utility, reads my USB stick with a P5QPRO.ROM on it and all it says is file not found. Tried everything, so far, I have correct formatted USB, tried to download different versions, tried burning to disc, no luck with anything.

Any more ideas?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitz369*
> 
> Well I did about the dumbest thing I can think of today. Just finished booting my new E5450 in my Asus P5Q Pro board and everything looked good, then it was to update the BIOS. I had an old Winflash utility and tried that. Of course, not sure what I was thinking but I lost my BIOS now.
> 
> System boots to Crash Free Utility, reads my USB stick with a P5QPRO.ROM on it and all it says is file not found. Tried everything, so far, I have correct formatted USB, tried to download different versions, tried burning to disc, no luck with anything.
> 
> Any more ideas?


Try a diffrent usb stick


----------



## nitz369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Try a diffrent usb stick


Tried 3


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitz369*
> 
> Tried 3




What does it say when you turn it on? Does it say enter xxx.rom file or xxxx.cap file?


----------



## nitz369

Says BIOS Recovery...
Searching Cd-ROM
not found
Search USB
USB Found
Reading "P5QPRO.ROM"
File "P5QPRO.ROM" not found

Then it loops through this process.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitz369*
> 
> Says BIOS Recovery...
> Searching Cd-ROM
> not found
> Search USB
> USB Found
> Reading "P5QPRO.ROM"
> File "P5QPRO.ROM" not found
> 
> Then it loops through this process.


 P5QPRO.zip 714k .zip file


Extract the rom file and place it on usb disk.....


----------



## nitz369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> P5QPRO.zip 714k .zip file
> 
> 
> Extract the rom file and place it on usb disk.....


Nope, same thing.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitz369*
> 
> Nope, same thing.


Did to place the .zip file on or extract the P5QPRO.ROM? Try place the .zip on there if the .rom dont work....


----------



## nitz369

I feel like if I had the original DVD it would work, like it is looking for a specific ROM file.


----------



## nitz369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Did to place the .zip file on or extract the P5QPRO.ROM? Try place the .zip on there if the .rom dont work....


Still nothing, this sucks.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitz369*
> 
> Still nothing, this sucks.


Download the lastest bios extract the .rom rename it P5QPRO.ROM then place it on flash drive plug into rear usb port and it should work heres a video of someone with a P5Q PRO TURBO using crash free bios


----------



## nitz369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Download the lastest bios extract the .rom rename it P5QPRO.ROM then place it on flash drive plug into rear usb port and it should work heres a video of someone with a P5Q PRO TURBO using crash free bios


Yup done all that. I will try again.


----------



## nitz369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitz369*
> 
> Yup done all that. I will try again.


Nothing, going to keep searching.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitz369*
> 
> Nothing, going to keep searching.


Well you can probably get a bios chip or installation disk cheap on ebay.....


----------



## Wojton

*@nitz369* Why haven't you just used EZ Flash 2 (the easiest and probably the safest way to flash BIOS)? Try burning the BIOS file on CD and recovering from it. Worst case scenario, you'll have to replace the BIOS chip. I would send you a BIOS chip from my own, dead P5Q Pro for the cost of a beer but you'd have to wait a month for it to arrive from Poland


----------



## Ade360

Had the same problem. Copied it to USB and forced it to be treated as HDD. Found it then! Oh yes, had to boot with the USB in.


----------



## Ade360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Have you tried formatting your hard drive and reinstalling OS? In some cases that is necessary. If you don't get "unrecognised CPU, please update BIOS to release its full potential" message, that means that microcodes are updated properly. I've described the full CMOS reset procedure in my previous post, try it, I've had the same problem until I've followed that procedure exactly:
> I don't know what difference does that make, but after flashing the modded BIOS and resetting CMOS with that procedure, I've had the first successful OS boot with new X5460 (after many attempts). If that doesn't help, you probably need to reinstall the OS.


Thanks. I'm just cutting an os disk and will give that a try. If that's all it is, I'll come consider myself to be a lucky bunny! Here's hoping.Hopping may come later?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitz369*
> 
> Well I did about the dumbest thing I can think of today. Just finished booting my new E5450 in my Asus P5Q Pro board and everything looked good, then it was to update the BIOS. I had an old Winflash utility and tried that. Of course, not sure what I was thinking but I lost my BIOS now.
> 
> System boots to Crash Free Utility, reads my USB stick with a P5QPRO.ROM on it and all it says is file not found. Tried everything, so far, I have correct formatted USB, tried to download different versions, tried burning to disc, no luck with anything.
> 
> Any more ideas?


Do you mean with "correct formatted USB" is FAT16 or 32, single partition & the USB drive is less than 8GB?

Try different USB drive if you can.


----------



## nitz369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> *@nitz369* Why haven't you just used EZ Flash 2 (the easiest and probably the safest way to flash BIOS)? Try burning the BIOS file on CD and recovering from it. Worst case scenario, you'll have to replace the BIOS chip. I would send you a BIOS chip from my own, dead P5Q Pro for the cost of a beer but you'd have to wait a month for it to arrive from Poland


Yeah obviously wasn't thinking before I did the initial update. Now there is no chance of getting into EZ Flash. I ordered BIOS chip on eBay last night. Just seems strange to me that the BIOS Recovery is working, but wont find the stupid file it is looking for.


----------



## nitz369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Do you mean with "correct formatted USB" is FAT16 or 32, single partition & the USB drive is less than 8GB?
> 
> Try different USB drive if you can.


Did all of that, Tried 2GB, 1GB, 64GB, FAT16, FAT32, and Large FAT32


----------



## larymoencurly

What can be done about slow reboots? Windows XP 32-bit ran fine the first time I booted after switching from a Celeron to a Xeon E5430, but the reboot took 15 minutes, and Windows ran very slowly. I've never had problems with this modification until I tried it with an ECS G41T-M7 ver. 1.1 motherboard with AMI BOS 9/2/2011. reboots are very sluggish, with the black boot screen that says "Windows XP" being displayed a full 15 minutes, all while its horizontal blue bars move much slower than normal. Windows remains very slow even after the boot process is done. This happens even with only a hard disk is plugged in. I'm using built-in video.

When I try the same thing with a very similar BioStar G41-M7 ver. 6.2 motherboard, everything works fine, both with the Xeon installed months ago and the Xeon taken from the ECS motherboard. The ECS also goes back to normal speed if I reinstall the Celeron E3400. The ECS and BioStar BIOSes have the same micro codes for this Xeon with CPUID 10676h -- same dates and CRCs.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larymoencurly*
> 
> What can be done about slow reboots? Windows XP 32-bit ran fine the first time I booted after switching from a Celeron to a Xeon E5430, but the reboot took 15 minutes, and Windows ran very slowly. I've never had problems with this modification until I tried it with an ECS G41T-M7 ver. 1.1 motherboard with AMI BOS 9/2/2011. reboots are very sluggish, with the black boot screen that says "Windows XP" being displayed a full 15 minutes, all while its horizontal blue bars move much slower than normal. Windows remains very slow even after the boot process is done. This happens even with only a hard disk is plugged in. I'm using built-in video.
> 
> When I try the same thing with a very similar BioStar G41-M7 ver. 6.2 motherboard, everything works fine, both with the Xeon installed months ago and the Xeon taken from the ECS motherboard. The ECS also goes back to normal speed if I reinstall the Celeron E3400. The ECS and BioStar BIOSes have the same micro codes for this Xeon with CPUID 10676h -- same dates and CRCs.


Why are you running xp?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitz369*
> 
> Still nothing, this sucks.


If I recall correctly I managed to unbrick my old P5QC using flashtool. I posted about it here a while ago.


----------



## larymoencurly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Why are you running xp?


Because that's what was already on the hard disk that I had set up for this motherboard and my other LGA775 motherboards that do run the same E54xx Xeons just fine. Does XP have problems with Xeons?


----------



## jetzki

Temperatures... am I supposed to offset them for the E5450? I'm getting two sets of different numbers and I don't know which is right. I want to set up my speedfan auto settings, but I need the readings to be right first. These temps are pretty much at idle, computer isn't doing anything apart from having a few chrome tabs open right now.

Cooler is Arctic Freezer Pro 7 rev1. Got a much better one arriving in a few days.



http://imgur.com/lmSLwW7


-- edit --

So if I change the TJ MAX to 85 in realtemp the temps go down to mid 30's. I don't know if I'm doing this right though.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larymoencurly*
> 
> Because that's what was already on the hard disk that I had set up for this motherboard and my other LGA775 motherboards that do run the same E54xx Xeons just fine. Does XP have problems with Xeons?


It's an terribly outdated OS which normally is not even safe to use anymore since the support and security updates for it has long been dropped.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetzki*
> 
> So if I change the TJ MAX to 85 in realtemp the temps go down to mid 30's. I don't know if I'm doing this right though.


You're doing this right. Idle temperatures should be about 30C. You can change TJMax in HWMonitor be editing hwmonitorw.ini file.


----------



## jetzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> You're doing this right. Idle temperatures should be about 30C. You can change TJMax in HWMonitor be editing hwmonitorw.ini file.


One thing that's bugging me... my core 0 is about 5-6c warmer than all the other cores... friend said I didn't apply paste properly, but it's been like this after reapplying 2 or 3 times


----------



## larymoencurly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> It's an terribly outdated OS which normally is not even safe to use anymore since the support and security updates for it has long been dropped.


What I don't understand is that XP has worked with 5 other Xeon mods in other brand and model G41 motherboards. And the real puzzler to me is why XP boots and runs fine with this motherboard on the first boot, and it's only on reboots that it's extremely slow, even when the AC cord is unplugged and the CMOS is cleared with the jumper.

BTW Microsoft is still issuing security updates to XP, thanks to Google exposing its flaws. The latest ones came about a week ago.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetzki*
> 
> One thing that's bugging me... my core 0 is about 5-6c warmer than all the other cores... friend said I didn't apply paste properly, but it's been like this after reapplying 2 or 3 times


All of these issues have been explained in this thread a few times already







Its warmer, because LGA775 adapter makes one side of the CPU raised by couple of micrometers over the other side when installed in the socket. That causes the bottom of CPU cooler to put slightly more pressure on one side than the other (warmer side). 5-6C difference between cores is totally normal with these CPU's. It's exactly the same with my own E5450.


----------



## nitz369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> *@nitz369* Why haven't you just used EZ Flash 2 (the easiest and probably the safest way to flash BIOS)? Try burning the BIOS file on CD and recovering from it. Worst case scenario, you'll have to replace the BIOS chip. I would send you a BIOS chip from my own, dead P5Q Pro for the cost of a beer but you'd have to wait a month for it to arrive from Poland


You wouldn't happen to have the original installation DVD for that Dead P5Q Pro?


----------



## Wojton

I don't think I have it, I have a CD that came with the board, but I think it just contains drivers etc. I'll check it tomorrow.


----------



## nitz369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> I don't think I have it, I have a CD that came with the board, but I think it just contains drivers etc. I'll check it tomorrow.


That's the one! Check to see if there is a BIOS file and maybe a version file on there.


----------



## Wojton

There are 2 BIOS files on the CD: P5Q.rom and P5QPRO.rom. Here is the one for P5Q Pro:

P5QPRO.zip 672k .zip file


I don't know which version it is. but I think you should burn it on CD and try recovering from it.


----------



## yolukas1

Any ideas if there are any major differences beetwen E0 e5450 slbbm and slasb, china vs costa rica.

And what about stepping A B or C, is the number after stepping a batch (the number that represents from which layer of silicone the chip was made) ?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yolukas1*
> 
> Any ideas if there are any major differences beetwen E0 e5450 slbbm and slasb, china vs costa rica.
> 
> And what about stepping A B or C, is the number after stepping a batch (the number that represents from which layer of silicone the chip was made) ?


What Motherboard are you using? There are Minor diffrences between these CPUs the SLASB is a X5450 with CO revision and the slbbm is a e5450 with E0. There is no diffrence in performance, but the e5450 uses less power. E0 stepping is better for overclocking vs C0 or C1. If your looking for the best Performance for 775 socket get the newer x5470 - SLBBF. It has 10x multiplier, EO stepping and 3.33Ghz It was also produced nearly a year after the x54 + e54 xeons and is undisputable when overclocked. Hope this helps. Also if your talking about silicon and quality of the chips the x54 and e54 chips all contain halogen + lead the L5430, X5470, X5492, and X5270 where all produced at a later date and are all "halogen free" + where also produced using "lead free soldier" acording to intel


----------



## yolukas1

Sorry i made a mistake in my post =P. I am talking about E5450 SLBBM which can be from Costa rica or China, BOT SLBBM, BOTH E0. Any difference beetwen those both?

And second question is about this letter.



So people say that A is for lower voltage, what about B or C. Is there any real difference when achieving 4200/4400 mhz overclock?

I am also thinking if thse numbers after A B or C does represent the layer of silicone from whih the core was made (the lower the better).

Now my questions are more direct =P


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yolukas1*
> 
> Sorry i made a mistake in my post =P. I am talking about E5450 SLBBM which can be from Costa rica or China, BOT SLBBM, BOTH E0. Any difference beetwen those both?
> 
> And second question is about this letter.
> 
> 
> 
> So people say that A is for lower voltage, what about B or C. Is there any real difference when achieving 4200/4400 mhz overclock?
> 
> I am also thinking if thse numbers after A B or C does represent the layer of silicone from whih the core was made (the lower the better).
> 
> Now my questions are more direct =P


Are you talking about the Stepping/Revison meaning of A,B,C Etc? Im not sure if the A in the 3810A302 part no. Stands for low voltage sounds like Bullxxxt to me but i could be wrong? If you are talking about 2 CPUs that have the same model no and both E0 stepping but 1 says china and 1 says costa rica. Then when a CPU is produced it will start somewhere e.i costa rica then once many have been produced production will move to a cheaper country where the same product will be produced only cheaper. Honda and many japan car companys will start production in japan but after so many are produced move production to cheaper countrys i.e brazil/china. Well its the same with CPUs. Personally i wouldnt care to much about where it was produced... As long as it works. I dont think any part of e5450 CPU model No or Part No represent silicon design in anyway.


----------



## yolukas1

OK so E1 is E1 doesnt matter from which country =P. Well i have a good mobo asus p5k-epu and its just like p5k-pro. I can run x5260 (2 core xeon) C0 at 4,4 or even 4,5 with 500 fsb but my cpu need alot of vcore, i mean 1,4 +/- and its terribly hot. I use Big Scythe mugen. So thats why I am asking about those A B or C revision/stepping difference to keep as low vcore as possible, because this mobo works really well so far.
Later I just want to switch rom gtx260 to radeon 7970 =P.

Maybe some 1 have some experience with A B C revisions and voltags so could reply.

Thanks!

p.s.

Silly question.

Any1 tried unsticking th sticker from 1 cpu and sticking it back to another? Is it dangerous?


----------



## BugBash

Quote:


> p.s.
> 
> Silly question.
> 
> Any1 tried unsticking th sticker from 1 cpu and sticking it back to another? Is it dangerous?


Im curious to this aswell, I will be making the leap to full watercooling in the next week or so, I was wondering
if the current sticker thats been installed and running 1 and a half YEARS would need changing.

Basically, are they like condoms?
EDIT: Use once ONLY!


----------



## yolukas1

I don't think it needs changing after some time, I meant putting the same used sticker on another cpu =P.

Btw dude.

Have you tried to play witcher 3 or mortal kombat x with your x5470 and radeon r9 280x pc?

=P?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yolukas1*
> 
> OK so E1 is E1 doesnt matter from which country =P. Well i have a good mobo asus p5k-epu and its just like p5k-pro. I can run x5260 (2 core xeon) C0 at 4,4 or even 4,5 with 500 fsb but my cpu need alot of vcore, i mean 1,4 +/- and its terribly hot. I use Big Scythe mugen. So thats why I am asking about those A B or C revision/stepping difference to keep as low vcore as possible, because this mobo works really well so far.
> Later I just want to switch rom gtx260 to radeon 7970 =P.
> 
> Maybe some 1 have some experience with A B C revisions and voltags so could reply.


Steppings/Revision refers to the pattern that produces the CPU or integrated circuit. Intel or AMD invest money to do a stepping (revision to the masks) when they have found bugs in the logic or have worked out better logic or have made improvements to the design that allow increased yield. One result from new steppings (revision to the masks) is that the CPU design is improved and as such that it overclocks better than others. (Wont matter where it was produced I.E costa rica/china)


----------



## antsf1990

I have x5470 if anyone wants to see gameplay. I could do a video bf4 - crysis3 - titanfall - Advanced warfare (Im only casual gamer) - passmark. But my video camera only records in 720p so wouldnt be best quality. I can use fraps and riva tuner to see performance? My gpu is 7970 xfx dd


----------



## yolukas1

What about mortal x or witcher =P? Go go go









Btw, i was researching web for delidded xeon or Quad for lga 775/771. No interesting results at all.

Is the IHS soldered to the core, any1 tried it







?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yolukas1*
> 
> What about mortal x or witcher =P? Go go go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, i was researching web for delidded xeon or Quad for lga 775/771. No interesting results at all.
> 
> Is the IHS soldered to the core, any1 tried it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Why would someone want to take the heatspreader off?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yolukas1*
> 
> What about mortal x or witcher =P? Go go go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, i was researching web for delidded xeon or Quad for lga 775/771. No interesting results at all.
> 
> Is the IHS soldered to the core, any1 tried it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Dont have ither of them games ATM....


----------



## psyfy

sorry for not posting in a long time. (over a year)

RE
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yolukas1*
> 
> What about mortal x or witcher =P? Go go go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, i was researching web for delidded xeon or Quad for lga 775/771. No interesting results at all.
> 
> Is the IHS soldered to the core, any1 tried it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


this was looked into long ago all xeon`s e and x are soldered on lids, probably why they cool so nicely, people sacrificed many chips to discover this.


----------



## psyfy

still going strong after many many many long times.


----------



## yolukas1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> 
> 
> still going strong after many many many long times.


So high voltage for this clock lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> sorry for not posting in a long time. (over a year)
> 
> RE
> this was looked into long ago all xeon`s e and x are soldered on lids, probably why they cool so nicely, people sacrificed many chips to discover this.


Is there any way to unsolder this crap ?


----------



## 4everAnoob

Still want to use 775 some more before I finally leave to 1366...

I got this EX38T-DQ6 which had BIOS problems - mostly fixed now I hope...
But overclocking is giving some weird results. For example, I can't get 400 FSB stable no matter what, but 445 FSB is completely solid.
450 to maybe 460 as well, above 460 is also pretty much a no go.
Highest post at 500 but then hangs at BIOS splash screen.

Also, someone said that X38/X48 is more optimized for DDR3 than other 775 chipsets.
I don't think that is true after doing a comparison between my X38 and P45 board using IntelBurnTest, which is highly sensitive to memory performance.
Both systems running 445x8.5 (3.78 GHz) memory 4GB 1333 (445x3.00A) DDR3 all settings identical. Windows in safe mode to reduce overhead to minimum. Interestingly, unplugging USB keyboard/mouse receiver gives ~1 extra gflop lol.

Result:
X38 48.7 Gflops
P45 48.8 Gflops

Insignificant basically.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yolukas1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> 
> still going strong after many many many long times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So high voltage for this clock lol.
Click to expand...

Is it? My E5450 doesn't reach 4,2 at all (tops out at 4,[email protected],52V). And X5460 that I've recently had wouldn't stabilize at anything above 4,0GHz (played with it for only a couple of hours, so maybe it eventually would). I'm probably just getting a crappy chips, but I'm curious, what is an "average" overclock for X5460? How much volts does it need for 4.2-4.4GHz on average?


----------



## nitz369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> There are 2 BIOS files on the CD: P5Q.rom and P5QPRO.rom. Here is the one for P5Q Pro:
> 
> P5QPRO.zip 672k .zip file
> 
> 
> I don't know which version it is. but I think you should burn it on CD and try recovering from it.


Didn't work, so obviously something is wrong with the crashfree bios, just have to wait for my new bios ship in the mail.


----------



## nitz369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitz369*
> 
> Didn't work, so obviously something is wrong with the crashfree bios, just have to wait for my new bios ship in the mail.


Wow tried one more thing, tried going back to a 1Gb USB stick and formatted FAT16 this time, and this ROM file worked!!! Thank You!!


----------



## jetzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> 
> 
> still going strong after many many many long times.


What temperatures are you getting? and what cooler do you have?


----------



## psyfy

1.4025v i run mine at to achieve that clock, cpuz reports it as 1.36v. and its ran like this for over a year now


----------



## psyfy

temp under load, max`s out around 65



titan fenair my cooler.......with a home machined 775 bracket.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitz369*
> 
> Wow tried one more thing, tried going back to a 1Gb USB stick and formatted FAT16 this time, and this ROM file worked!!! Thank You!!


You're welcome, glad you got it working again. Make sure you use EZFlash next time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> 1.4025v i run mine at to achieve that clock, cpuz reports it as 1.36v. and its ran like this for over a year now


1,312V under load with 1,4025V in BIOS? That's a huge VDrop, what is your motherboard? Nice overlock


----------



## psyfy

Ga-p35c-ds3r and im useing ddr3 not 2


----------



## mistashaap

Hi,

I'm following up from a post a while back, anyway I'm trying to get this X5450 to run on an abit ab9 quadgt and for some reason that I can't figure out, every time I try to load any operating system, it crashes right near the beginning of the load. I've tried my old installations of windows 7 and xp, and tried booting from an ubuntu usb drive, and always it crashes. In safe mode, it loads up until classpnp.sys for the windows 7 boot. It actually booted successfuly ONCE. I don't know what I did really, I'd disabled a lot of stuff in the bios and was messing with the AHCI/IDE settings, but I can't replicate that success now. I would try reinstalling windows but I can't load my usb boot sticks either. I've manually set the ram timings and tried all the things that were suggested to me a while back. I got a new cpu cooler cause it was getting real hot so at least that's not a problem anymore...

Has anyone had this problem?
Any ideas?? Im confused. Thanks!!


----------



## psyfy

its ram or power or the mobo on the ram side every time. try new ram.


----------



## jetzki

http://imgur.com/eNo3Xht



E5450 @ 4ghz on GA-P35-DSP3 with Kingston HyperX PC2-8500

I did manage to get it up to 4.1 and even 4.2 but I wasn't happy with the temperatures. At 4ghz the top temp in prime over night was 65c, which I am happy with. I could get a better cooler and push it harder, but I don't think it's worth the cash for the extra 200mhz. A 1ghz overclock is good enough for now! This is my first time overclocking anything too


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistashaap*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm following up from a post a while back, anyway I'm trying to get this X5450 to run on an abit ab9 quadgt and for some reason that I can't figure out, every time I try to load any operating system, it crashes right near the beginning of the load. I've tried my old installations of windows 7 and xp, and tried booting from an ubuntu usb drive, and always it crashes. In safe mode, it loads up until classpnp.sys for the windows 7 boot. It actually booted successfuly ONCE. I don't know what I did really, I'd disabled a lot of stuff in the bios and was messing with the AHCI/IDE settings, but I can't replicate that success now. I would try reinstalling windows but I can't load my usb boot sticks either. I've manually set the ram timings and tried all the things that were suggested to me a while back. I got a new cpu cooler cause it was getting real hot so at least that's not a problem anymore...
> 
> Has anyone had this problem?
> Any ideas?? Im confused. Thanks!!


I've had the same issue with X5460. Flash the modded BIOS for your motherboard (with updated microcodes) and *then* perform the full CMOS reset:

Power off your system;
Unplug the power cord, press the power button a few times;
Remove the battery from the motherboard for 2 minutes;
Put the battery back;
Shorten the CMOS Clear jumper on your motherboard for 30 seconds;
Plug the power cord / turn on the PSU (but not the system) with CMOS clear jumper still shortened;
Wait 10 seconds, unshorten the jumper and start up your system;

Following this procedure exactly made my system boot up successfuly for the first time after many attempts. Maybe it will work for you too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetzki*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/eNo3Xht
> 
> 
> 
> E5450 @ 4ghz on GA-P35-DSP3 with Kingston HyperX PC2-8500
> 
> I did manage to get it up to 4.1 and even 4.2 but I wasn't happy with the temperatures. At 4ghz the top temp in prime over night was 65c, which I am happy with. I could get a better cooler and push it harder, but I don't think it's worth the cash for the extra 200mhz. A 1ghz overclock is good enough for now! This is my first time overclocking anything too


Wow, this only makes me realise how much my own chip sucks







I need 1,4V for stable 4GHz. What is your VCore (set in BIOS)? Is your E5450 stable at 4,2GHz and if so, what voltage it needs for that? Also, what is your VTT/PLL/Northbridge voltage?


----------



## wallyt99

In case its of any use to anyone, I tried this in a Lenovo m58p and it would not POST. Fan just span up to power off.

I had another system with a Q9650 so swapped that in and worked fine.

The e5450 is working fine in my ga-p35-ds3l.


----------



## antsf1990

Why did no one get x5470 it will do 4Ghz @ 1.3 on a bad chip!! Mine Does 4Ghz @ 1.26v Which is about average. I have it at 4.1Ghz @ 1.28v with a Average cooler.


----------



## jetzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Wow, this only makes me realise how much my own chip sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need 1,4V for stable 4GHz. What is your VCore (set in BIOS)? Is your E5450 stable at 4,2GHz and if so, what voltage it needs for that? Also, what is your VTT/PLL/Northbridge voltage?





http://imgur.com/MssFLWi



These are all the things. I didn't really play with northbridge and fsb voltages at all. I haven't bothered lowering them and trying to stress test, took me forever to find the right cpu fsb and vcore, I just went to sleep when I found the lowest stable voltage for cpu at 4.0. May have a go at tweaking the other settings another time, but it's working fine as it is for now.

I don't remember what vcore I had to use for 4.1 and 4.2, but the cpu was way too hot under load, so I lowered the overclock. If I do happen to get a better cooler from somewhere I will have a go at getting her higher.


----------



## Wojton

Ahh, your CPU's VID is 1,18750V, mine is 0,05V higher - that explains it. Do a stress test with IBT (10 passes, maximum stress level - make sure you've closed all of the programs running in the background first). Only if your CPU passes both IBT at these settings AND 2+ hours of Prime95 you can say its stable.


----------



## jetzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Ahh, your CPU's VID is 1,18750V, mine is 0,05V higher - that explains it. Do a stress test with IBT (10 passes, maximum stress level - make sure you've closed all of the programs running in the background first). Only if your CPU passes both IBT at these settings AND 2+ hours of Prime95 you can say its stable.


I've never heard of IBT before, but I left prime on over night and it was still going in the morning, no errors. Will give IBT a go this weekend.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Why did no one get x5470 it will do 4Ghz @ 1.3 on a bad chip!! Mine Does 4Ghz @ 1.26v Which is about average. I have it at 4.1Ghz @ 1.28v with a Average cooler.


Because:

Even at 1,3V it gets hot (hotter than X5460)
It consumes more power than E5450 (and probably X5460 too)
It's nearly twice as expensive as X5460 and over twice as expensive as E5450, which is absolutely not worth additional 0,3-0,4GHz that it's capable of (unless you are buying it for competitive overclocking of course).


----------



## 4everAnoob

I am getting a (cheap ofc) P5Q deluxe as a kind of last try with 775 and then wave goodbye








The P5Q deluxe is pretty much the best board for 775 in terms of overclocking together with the Gigabyte P45 UD3 series right?
I have a weird issue with my 4x 1gb hyperx 1066 ram on both my Gigabyte boards, 1 of the sticks does not want to work together with the other 3 @ 1066,
but works fine @ 1066 on its own... I'm hoping maybe the Asus can fix that issue, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Because:
> 
> Even at 1,3V it gets hot (hotter than X5460)
> It consumes more power than E5450 (and probably X5460 too)
> It's nearly twice as expensive as X5460 and over twice as expensive as E5450, which is absolutely not worth additional 0,3-0,4GHz that it's capable of (unless you are buying it for competitive overclocking of course).


Every Chip is different BUT The Chips (x5460 + x5470) are designed/produced with the same max temps, same TDP 120w + Same power dissipation (157.75W) Core voltage is the same 0.85 - 1.35Vcore. SO NO IDEA HOW YOU THINK IT CONSUMES MORE POWER!!! Hotter? Are you going on results that are based on differnent coolers + cases + Motherboards + room temps + the fact every chip is different? If you are then i dont see the x5470 running hotter! I see the x5460 being used with better coolers to make up for the higher voltage/heat due to higher FSB required! like i said already they are designed/produced the same way! Goes without saying you have a x5460. Even if Someone has both chips and places them both in the same system the results are not relevant!! The only difference between these chips design is there Multipliers. If these chips cost differenct prices then that answers my question, The extra .5 multiplier shouldnt effect price to much but if they are selling are nearly twice the price then thats what makes the x5460 BETTER/POPULAR!! "absolutely not worth additional 0,3-0,4GHz that it's capable of" IS Correct


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Every Chip is different BUT The Chips (x5460 + x5470) are designed/produced with the same max temps, same TDP 120w + Same power dissipation (157.75W) Core voltage is the same 0.85 - 1.35Vcore. SO NO IDEA HOW YOU THINK IT CONSUMES MORE POWER!!! Hotter? Are you going on results that are based on differnent coolers + cases + Motherboards + room temps + the fact every chip is different? If you are then i dont see the x5470 running hotter! I see the x5460 being used with better coolers to make up for the higher voltage/heat due to higher FSB required! like i said already they are designed/produced the same way!


Yes, I know what numbers say, on paper the only difference between X5460 and X5470 is their multiplier. No, I'm not comparing actual reported temperatures of these CPU's in specific systems, because as you've said - that would be quite pointless since every one of them is different. I've based my opinion on gagarin77's post regarding X5470 - he has overclocked quite a few Xeon's, so I trust his words







I also based that on my own overclocking experience. I've had 2 Q6600's from the same revision, identical on paper, same place, same day, same system. And yet, the difference between their heat output was massive. With that in mind, I find it easy to believe gagarin's words:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> [...]I did comparison tests last year (E5450 C0, X5450 E0, X5470 E0) and it turned out there is almost no difference in power consumption between X5450 120W TDP and E5450 80W TDP at stock speed and X5470 is just an hot oddball.


As for power consumption, I assumed (without real evidence) that it takes more power than X5460 - I mean, that additional heat has to come from somewhere, right? I might be wrong on this one though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Goes without saying you have a x5460.


I have E5450 actually







I've also had an X5460 for a few days. I was thinking about purchasing X5470 too until I found out their price and read gagarin's post that I've linked above.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Even if Someone has both chips and places them both in the same system the results are not relevant!!


And how is that? So basically, you're saying that all PC components comparisons are not relevant.

I am not arguing that X5470 is the best overclocker from mentioned 3 CPU's, but I don't see a reason for average user to take it over E5450/X5460, especially considering the price difference between them.


----------



## C-BuZz

Just reporting that the Asus P5QL-EM mATX runs the Xeon E5450 Quad 12M perfectly









Was throwing an annoying "UPDATE BIOS TO UNLEASH THE FULL POTENTIAL" with a 10 second countdown. But now it's all gone with after patching the latest bios with the Intel microcodes.

Here is the bios for anyone interested.

Cheers

P5QL-EM-XEON-0802.zip 633k .zip file


----------



## icuicy

This is my first post on overclock.net but I have a question. I had a HP DX2400 running a E5450 Xeon for a while it was ok then it would freeze at the motherboard splash screen now it will turn on and off and on again with no signal would installing the Xeon have killed my board?


----------



## Wojton

How long is "for a while"? The first thing I'd have done, is clearing the CMOS as described HERE (while your system is off, change the CLEAR CMOS jumper position for 20-30 seconds then set it back as shown on the pictures). Try booting up your system. If that doesn't help, remove all but 1 memory module and try again. If still no luck, I'd temporarily replace Xeon with any LGA775 CPU and see if it boots up with it. If it doesn't, then your motherboard really was killed somehow.


----------



## icuicy

It ran good for about a month.
I tried everything even removing my video card to see if it would post but it still comes on turns off then comes on again with no beep codes


----------



## psyfy

sounds like the death of a psu. id check ram first if you have any handy, but it sounds like psu to me.


----------



## Wojton

I highly doubt its the PSU if his system turns on and then turns off. If it had been PSU, there would be no reaction whatsoever. I think the motherboard, good news is, you can get a similiar one for under 20 bucks (there are G31 motherboards for about 10 bucks where I live)


----------



## psyfy

why not the psu,? iv encountered a rail going down on a psu that as effected a motherboard like this lots in my 20yrs of overclocking.


----------



## psyfy

infact powering on then off again sounds a lot like a power issue. rail fires up then dies under pressure. *gos back to fiddling with his freon gas cooler*


----------



## Wojton

I've never had that kind of issue with PSU, in systems that I've worked with, PSU either worked fine for years (mostly PSU's from trusted manufacturers) or straight up died, sometimes spectacularly (no-name garbage blowing up under load). But I probably shouldn't rule something out just because it never happened _to me_, so I'll take that back - you might be right, its either motherboard or PSU - it would have to be a very crappy one for 80W CPU to kill it


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Yes, I know what numbers say, on paper the only difference between X5460 and X5470 is their multiplier. No, I'm not comparing actual reported temperatures of these CPU's in specific systems, because as you've said - that would be quite pointless since every one of them is different. I've based my opinion on gagarin77's post regarding X5470 - he has overclocked quite a few Xeon's, so I trust his words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also based that on my own overclocking experience. I've had 2 Q6600's from the same revision, identical on paper, same place, same day, same system. And yet, the difference between their heat output was massive. With that in mind, I find it easy to believe gagarin's words:
> As for power consumption, I assumed (without real evidence) that it takes more power than X5460 - I mean, that additional heat has to come from somewhere, right? I might be wrong on this one though.
> I have E5450 actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also had an X5460 for a few days. I was thinking about purchasing X5470 too until I found out their price and read gagarin's post that I've linked above.
> And how is that? So basically, you're saying that all PC components comparisons are not relevant.
> 
> I am not arguing that X5470 is the best overclocker from mentioned 3 CPU's, but I don't see a reason for average user to take it over E5450/X5460, especially considering the price difference between them.


First off what limits a cpus overclock?? HEAT!!! So how come EVERY x5470 is capable of 4Ghz-4.5ghz??? Pluss just because (you think) X5470 cpu is hotter then x5460 DOES NOT MEAN IT IS USING MORE POWER it means it has worse heat/power dissipation. When i said you can have 1 x5460 and 1 x5470 and compare the 2 the results amd they are not relavant is because you could have a good x5470 and a crap x5460 so unless you have tested multiple of both then Your words would mean little! I have had a look at the prices. Price for performance and value for money goes hands down to the x5460!! If i was to recommend x5460 or x5470 it would hands down be the x5460 due to low cost and good overclock ability! But the x5470 Overclocks 0.3-0.4 more then it must run cooler!! Heat and voltage climb is what limits cpu overclock!!! So if its a better overclocker it has better heat/voltage!


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> I highly doubt its the PSU if his system turns on and then turns off. If it had been PSU, there would be no reaction whatsoever.


When a PSU gives up there can still be a reaction. I have had 2 PSUs give up on me and one time it took me ages to work out that it was the PSU. When i plugged the power cable in the back of the PSU the green light on my motherboard would appear (So i rulled out the PSU) the computer just would not turn on, so i thought i had killed the motherboard! I Purchased P5Q installed it but still had the same problem. I then tried anouther PSU and both Motherboards were fine. I have had 2 dual-rail PSUs give up on me so in the end i brought a single rail 700w 80+ PSU and it has worked perfectly since. If you have a dual-rail PSU then normally one rail feeds the CPU 12V input and the other rail feeds the 20+4 Motherboard input and they split the PSU outputs on both rails but dont stick indicators to wich rail, so you could easy plug most inputs (SATA,GPU,MOLEX ETC) onto 1 rail and not know your doing so... So when the PSU gives up it could be 1 rail only there for the 20+4 pin motherboard is still getting power from one rail (So Motherboard green light appears) but the CPU 12v on the other rail that has given up is not getting any. Most Dual-Rail PSUs have 1 rail larger (Higher output) then the other and they will make most the outputs on the larger rail, So if the smaller rail give up the computer might even turn on and work but whatever is plugger in the smaller rail wont work! (Could Make you think somethink is broken when its not) So when a PSU gives up it can have a reaction!


----------



## icuicy

I tried to jump start the PSU and it powered on but the fan didn't spin guess i'll buy a new PSU and report back


----------



## pellegrino2009

Hey guys!

I've been all through the internet to find help with installing xeon microcodes so that this Ms-7380 1.3 (Bios 2.1) can run stably with this new x5460 (SLANP) xeon.

My system works up to the user screen but is not stable. I feel it is about the xeon microcodes.
When I insert my old q6600, everything works just like it did.

http://www.delidded.com/how-to-update-cpu-microcode-in-ami-bios/

I've tried using this guide above but cannot find my bios file on my computer or either the latest bios for my ms-7380. I got stuck on the part where I use MMtool to open up my Bios ROM file..

Could anyone put together a bios for me that includes the xeon codes?
Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## psyfy

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3CZPsdu5cSnSkVBeVVmdzEza0k/edit

@pellegrino2009
one bios file.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> First off what limits a cpus overclock?? HEAT!!! So how come EVERY x5470 is capable of 4Ghz-4.5ghz??? Pluss just because (you think) X5470 cpu is hotter then x5460 DOES NOT MEAN IT IS USING MORE POWER it means it has worse heat/power dissipation.


It could mean that it has worse dissipation, but it could also mean that it's using more power. TDP isn't directly linked to power consumption, 2 CPU's with same TDP may consume different amount of power (not by much, but nevertheless). We won't know that for sure until someone compares X5460 and X5470 at the same clockspeed / similiar voltage. My bet is X5470 will get hotter (I'm not sure about it's power consumption, but my guess is that X5470 will consume a few more Watt's too).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> When i said you can have 1 x5460 and 1 x5470 and compare the 2 the results amd they are not relavant is because you could have a good x5470 and a crap x5460 so unless you have tested multiple of both then Your words would mean little!


That's true, but we can't ignore the results even if 1 of the compared CPU's is "crap". They still roughly show that CPU's capabilities. I haven't seen an X5460 that wouldn't do 4GHz at reasonable voltage (1,28-1,34V). X5470 does the same clock at about 0,02V lower VCore. Some chips require more, some less, but for every comparison's results there is margin of error which covers those differences. Even if someone compares a "good" CPU X and a "crap" CPU Y the results are still valid and show the difference between these CPU's (maybe not their overclocking capabilities, but temperatures, power consumption, performance).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> I have had a look at the prices. Price for performance and value for money goes hands down to the x5460!! If i was to recommend x5460 or x5470 it would hands down be the x5460 due to low cost and good overclock ability!


At least there is 1 thing we agree on








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> But the x5470 Overclocks 0.3-0.4 more then it must run cooler!! Heat and voltage climb is what limits cpu overclock!!! So if its a better overclocker it has better heat/voltage!


Just because X5470 requires slightly lower voltage to do the same clock as X5460 absolutely doesn't mean that it has to run cooler. Again, I'll use Q6600's example to prove my point: Here is the Q6600 that I used to own running at 3,[email protected],35V under Prime95. Now here is my friend's Q6600 running at 3,[email protected],27V under Prime95. Both were taken with same system, same cooling, similiar ambient temperatures. Notice the difference in temperatures. Mind you, the first screenshot was taken after 7 hours of Prime, the second, after just 2 minutes (I'm positive temperatures would have been higher have I left it running for longer). And no, it isn't a separate case, I've done some research on this and found quite a few people reporting high temperatures with low-VID Q6600's. That proves that lower voltage doesn't always mean lower temperatures. So until someone proves otherwise, I'm gonna stick to what I've already said - X5470 gets hotter than X5460 at the same voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> When a PSU gives up there can still be a reaction. I have had 2 PSUs give up on me and one time it took me ages to work out that it was the PSU. When i plugged the power cable in the back of the PSU the green light on my motherboard would appear (So i rulled out the PSU) the computer just would not turn on, so i thought i had killed the motherboard! I Purchased P5Q installed it but still had the same problem. I then tried anouther PSU and both Motherboards were fine. I have had 2 dual-rail PSUs give up on me so in the end i brought a single rail 700w 80+ PSU and it has worked perfectly since. If you have a dual-rail PSU then normally one rail feeds the CPU 12V input and the other rail feeds the 20+4 Motherboard input and they split the PSU outputs on both rails but dont stick indicators to wich rail, so you could easy plug most inputs (SATA,GPU,MOLEX ETC) onto 1 rail and not know your doing so... So when the PSU gives up it could be 1 rail only there for the 20+4 pin motherboard is still getting power from one rail (So Motherboard green light appears) but the CPU 12v on the other rail that has given up is not getting any. Most Dual-Rail PSUs have 1 rail larger (Higher output) then the other and they will make most the outputs on the larger rail, So if the smaller rail give up the computer might even turn on and work but whatever is plugger in the smaller rail wont work! (Could Make you think somethink is broken when its not) So when a PSU gives up it can have a reaction!


That's interesting, I've never had such issue, both of my dual-rail PSU's are running without a single issue for years (well, apart from 1 issue related to malfunctioning short-circuit protection in my Tagan PSU, which was covered by warranty, never had issue with it since then). It's good to know that something like that can happen.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Just because X5470 requires slightly lower voltage to do the same clock as X5460 absolutely doesn't mean that it has to run cooler. Again, I'll use Q6600's example to prove my point: Here is the Q6600 that I used to own running at 3,[email protected],35V under Prime95. Now here is my friend's Q6600 running at 3,[email protected],27V under Prime95. Both were taken with same system, same cooling, similiar ambient temperatures. Notice the difference in temperatures. Mind you, the first screenshot was taken after 7 hours of Prime, the second, after just 2 minutes (I'm positive temperatures would have been higher have I left it running for longer). And no, it isn't a separate case, I've done some research on this and found quite a few people reporting high temperatures with low-VID Q6600's. That proves that lower voltage doesn't always mean lower temperatures. So until someone proves otherwise, I'm gonna stick to what I've already said - X5470


If the x5470 can overclock further then it must run cooler! (SIMPLE AS THAT) HEAT is what Limits Overclocking!! With a AVERAGE cooler x5470 can get to 4Ghz (4.1Ghz for me)! Psyfy uses titan fenair to acheive 4.2! NOBODY with a x5470 needs a better cooler as can get then to 4Ghz on there standard! (Nearly everyone with x5460 needs a better cooler to get to 4Ghz+) If everyone with a x5470 was to also have better coolers (NO need as they will all do 4Ghz+ on a Standard) then you would see a HUGE difference! The x5470 runs cooler = overclocks further! The x5460 is a bargain in comparison (Nearly half the price) and has good overclocking ability so the x5460 is the better CPU for value! LETS AGREE TO DISAGREE!! But Your comment on the PSU is about as accurate as your comments on the x5460/x5470


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icuicy*
> 
> I tried to jump start the PSU and it powered on but the fan didn't spin guess i'll buy a new PSU and report back


What do you mean by "jump start the PSU"


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> If the x5470 can overclock further then it must run cooler! (SIMPLE AS THAT) HEAT is what Limits Overclocking!! With a AVERAGE cooler x5470 can get to 4Ghz (4.1Ghz for me)! Psyfy uses titan fenair to acheive 4.2! NOBODY with a x5470 needs a better cooler as can get then to 4Ghz on there standard! (Nearly everyone with x5460 needs a better cooler to get to 4Ghz+) If everyone with a x5470 was to also have better coolers (NO need as they will all do 4Ghz+ on a Standard) then you would see a HUGE difference! The x5470 runs cooler = overclocks further!


Which is why, the X5460 in my friends rig can do 4GHz cooled by Scythe Katana 2 (which is not nearly as good as that Fenair) and maintains reasonable temperatures. You know what, let's do what you've said - agree to disagree , I've backed up my statement with some evidence (comments from someone that has actually overclocked that CPU, my own results with a different CPU), while you just seem to repeat the same thing over and over backing it up with nothing other than assumptions (or at least that's how it looks to me). I don't feel like arguing over such meaningless thing no more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> But Your comment on the PSU is about as accurate as your comments on the x5460/x5470


It was an honest mistake, I admitted it, I never had such issue with PSU before, neither I've heard of it. Implying that everything I say is incorrect because of that is quite unfair. It's just your opinion though.


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> If the x5470 can overclock further then it must run cooler! (SIMPLE AS THAT) HEAT is what Limits Overclocking!! With a AVERAGE cooler x5470 can get to 4Ghz (4.1Ghz for me)! Psyfy uses titan fenair to acheive 4.2! NOBODY with a x5470 needs a better cooler as can get then to 4Ghz on there standard! (Nearly everyone with x5460 needs a better cooler to get to 4Ghz+) If everyone with a x5470 was to also have better coolers (NO need as they will all do 4Ghz+ on a Standard) then you would see a HUGE difference! The x5470 runs cooler = overclocks further! The x5460 is a bargain in comparison (Nearly half the price) and has good overclocking ability so the x5460 is the better CPU for value! LETS AGREE TO DISAGREE!! But Your comment on the PSU is about as accurate as your comments on the x5460/x5470


yeh but when playing bf4 with the fenair it never gos over 40c







also to note i don't believe the chip is the factor in me going to higher clock speeds, i consider it to be my motherboard after much deliberation. with a decent sli mobo and the same cooler i believe i could go to 4.5~6, my x5470 in the same board tops out at the same overclock, and btw wojton, it does run cooler by 8~10c off the x5460.


----------



## psyfy

quote:antsf1990 :the X5460 in my friends rig can do 4GHz cooled by Scythe Katana 2 (which is not nearly as good as that Fenair):

yeh the fenair is a monster of a cooler, easily outperforms my friends h60i corsair water cooler, after i lapped it.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> What do you mean by "jump start the PSU"


I believe it's a term for shorting the green and black wire of 24-pin plug, which allows you to start up the PSU on its own.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> btw wojton, it does run cooler by 8~10c off the x5460.


With the same voltage? Same frequency? That's contradictory to what gagarin77 says, unless he just happen to have an oddly hot chip, or I misunderstood his idea of "overclock"







And again, I've had an X5460 for a few days and it was getting about as hot @1,3V as my own E5350 @1,4V which I consider to be not bad at all.


----------



## psyfy

it runs at a lower voltage, to obtain the same clock speed on my mobo, i thought that would be obvious after stating that i could achieve the same clock with both chips hence i believe the limiting factor to more overclock being the aforementioned mobo.

i recall the 5470 only required a small bump to get it to 4.22ghz where as im pumping 1.425v into this hungry little animal. a simple bit of math can tell you what frequency it would be running at

x5470 @ 4222mhz divided by the multiplier which for that chip is 10 equals 422mhz on the fsb
x5460 @4222mhz divided by the multiplier which for that chip is 9.5 equals 444mhz on the fsb


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> i recall the 5470 only required a small bump to get it to 4.22ghz where as im pumping 1.425v into this hungry little animal. a simple bit of math can tell you what frequency it would be running at


[email protected],425V? Holy *****, no wonder you temperatures are so high. There are quite a few reports of X5460's running at 4,2 with VCore below 1,35V: bfe_vern, deezdrama, brian015. At some point, gagarin77 had a batch of X5460 that would do 4,5GHz+ at 1,4V. So I assume 4,[email protected],35V to be about average for X5460. There are however batches that require much higher voltage to get anywhere above 4GHz, you seem to have one of them - naturally, they will get much hotter.


----------



## psyfy

i do suspect the gigabyte bios`s don't actually deliver the voltage they say they do when overvolting. mibbi someone else has looked into this?

i also dont recall saying i had heat problems.


----------



## Wojton

No you didn't (with that monstrous cooling I wouldn't expect that), but you've said that it runs 8-10C hotter than X5470 - considering that it is running at nearly 0,2V higher VCore, it's not much of a surprise, but that's way above _average_ voltage required for that kind of clockspeed.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> I've backed up my statement with some evidence (comments from someone that has actually overclocked that CPU, my own results with a different CPU), while you just seem to repeat the same thing over and over backing it up with nothing other than assumptions (or at least that's how it looks to me)


I dont need to back up my info (with individuals results). EVERYONE KNOWS x5470 runs cooler and overclocks higher! This is a forum for Correct Information and Help. Its NOT for Assuming I.E Saying X5470 uses more power or When a PSU gives up that there is no life what so ever!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> yeh but when playing bf4 with the fenair it never gos over 40c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also to note i don't believe the chip is the factor in me going to higher clock speeds, i consider it to be my motherboard after much deliberation. with a decent sli mobo and the same cooler i believe i could go to 4.5~6, my x5470 in the same board tops out at the same overclock, and btw wojton, it does run cooler by 8~10c off the x5460.


I agree the Motherboard Plays the most important roll in overclocking. I had a Q9500 (Wich needed alot of voltage) Running on P5QL Pro awhile ago and when i changed the motherboard to a P5Q the Q9500 Required MUCH less Voltage and had a nice Temp drop.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> gagarin77 had a batch of X5460 that would do 4,5GHz+ at 1,4V. So I assume 4,[email protected],35V to be about average for X5460. There are however batches that require much higher voltage to get anywhere above 4GHz, you seem to have one of them - naturally, they will get much hotter.


You seem to use alot of Averages and Assuming ^^ X5460-X5470 Both Designed to use same Vcore, So if i is using less voltage it will run cooler!!!! The "Average" X5470 would do 4.2Ghz @ 1.3v 0.5Vcore lower then the x5460!!! So thats a Temp drop







Wich allows the X5470 higher overclocking!


----------



## antsf1990

FACTS WHY THE X5470 IS BETTER THEN X5460!!! THE X5470 USES LESS VOLTAGE. So Longer lasting + Lower Temps! Using more voltage decreases life and creates more heat!!! USES LESS FSB. So longer Lasting Motherboard! The more FSB the more your pushing your Motherboards Northbridge! I.E X5460 requires you to push 444(1776FSB) to reach 4.2Ghz, That means more Northbridge Voltage! 1776FSB is a big ask for most Motherboards! The X5470 would do 4.2Ghz @ 420(1680FSB) So much lower Northbridge Voltage!! X5470 Was produced 10 Months after all the other x54xx xeons Intel managed to reach 3.33Ghz @ the 120w envelope in 2008 VS X5460 3.16 @ 120w envelope in 2007! Many good chipsets are designed to do 1600FSB, X5470 at 1600FSB is 4Ghz. So will not push your motherboards Northbridge! Also It will do 4Ghz @ 1.25-1.27Vcore thats nice and low for the CPU so there is no worry about better cooling!! So taking Motherboard and Cpu Voltage drops and HUGE FSB Drop and Everything i said into account. You can now see why the X5470 overclockes much better! Also the X5470 is rare (Due to higher price). X5460 is very popular so there will be more x5460 Fanboys saying its cooler or uses less power or uses less voltage or overclocks better etc etc.... If you take into account the much lower strain on Your Motherboard! Lower Voltage on the Cpu and the Cost of a good cooler is around £20-£30. Then £20 more is worth it?? I would not want to run my motherboard above 430FSB Long term because the Higher Northbridge Voltage! (Hotter MOSFETs) I wanted a good balance of Performance and Reliability for my Motherboard = X5470


----------



## mistashaap

hi guys,

thanks for your help...i finally got my computer booting after doing a full cmos reset (not just the ezcmos switch). At least i think thats what did it.

My question now is, in my bios i have this x5450 underclocked at 2.5ghz and the vcore about as low as itll go in the bios, 1.2675. But then when i launch windows, cpu-z and other hardware monitors report the vcore at like 1.57-1.6 and the cpu temps are way higher than they should be (upper 50s low 60s without even load), especially since its running under stock speed. Do you know what would be up with that?

Thanks!

Update: in windows, the vcore in cpuz just seems to keep going up! I was in windows for like a minute and it went from 1.6 up to 1.62 and i shut it down. i'm going to destroy this poor little chip.


----------



## psyfy

do you have the right microcodes inserted for the bios? the chip would run at that voltage theoretically but your temps would be f****ed under load and your cpu in short time because it wasnt useing the extra volts on the overclock? this is a CODE RED in my opinion run everything you can to determine what is going on. 1.57 geeeez my x5460 setup is considered angery and that runs 1.425v to get 4.2 ghz and 1.475v to get 4.3ghz.

TURN IT OFF.


----------



## psyfy

here is my x5460 as a reference. my cooler is an animal so expect +15~20c on the cpu, here i am running prime95 but your voltage is severly ducked.


----------



## 4everAnoob

Something really weird happened today, iwanted to try my xeon cpu in my asrock g31 glan/m motherboard, so did the usual, cut the socket tabs, and put everything back. As soon as i plug it in to the power socket, the power led on the case flickers continuously and thats it, it remains dead, the PSU doesnt even start. Now the unforntunate part is that is also does this with the e8400 that was in it before. PSU is not the cause, I have removed everything from the board (REALLY everything except the 24 pin) and it is still the same. It doesnt look good for this motherboard







. Never had this happen before. Socket looks fine. Im out of ideas.


----------



## psyfy

examine the pins around where the sticker was make sure none have pulled up when removing the cpu the second time.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistashaap*
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> thanks for your help...i finally got my computer booting after doing a full cmos reset (not just the ezcmos switch). At least i think thats what did it.
> 
> My question now is, in my bios i have this x5450 underclocked at 2.5ghz and the vcore about as low as itll go in the bios, 1.2675. But then when i launch windows, cpu-z and other hardware monitors report the vcore at like 1.57-1.6 and the cpu temps are way higher than they should be (upper 50s low 60s without even load), especially since its running under stock speed. Do you know what would be up with that?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Update: in windows, the vcore in cpuz just seems to keep going up! I was in windows for like a minute and it went from 1.6 up to 1.62 and i shut it down. i'm going to destroy this poor little chip.


It definitely behaves strangely - I think the cause lies somewhere in BIOS settings, or the BIOS itself. One question, was it your goal to underclock the CPU? If not, try using the following settings:
*OC Guru:*
External clock:333MHz
N/B Strap CPU As: FSB1333
DRAM Spec. (CPURAM): 1:1 if you have 667MHz or 5:6 if you have 800MHz memory (or leave it on By SPD)

*Voltages Control:*
CPU Core Voltage: 1,27V - try a voltage 1-2 steps higher than the lowest you can set
DDR2 Voltage: within 1,8-2,1V, whatever the factory voltage of your memory is;
CPU VTT 1,2V Voltage: 1,2V
MCH 1,25V Voltage: 1,25V
ICH 1,05V Voltage: 1,05V
ICH10 1,5V Voltage: 1,5V
DDR2 Reference Voltage: 0%

*Advanced BIOS Features:*
CPU Feature:
Thermal Control: Enabled
Limit CPUID MaxVal: Disabled
C1E Function: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
Virtualization Technology: Disabled (for now)
EIST Function: Disabled

If your system is unstable with above settings (though it shouldn't be), increase MCH 1,25 Voltage to 1,3V. Go to Abit EQ->Voltage Monitoring and check if CPU Core Voltage increases here aswell or not. If it doesn't, launch CPU-Z immediately after your system boots up (with above settings) and again, watch Core Voltage field - if it increases by itself, turn off your system before it reaches 1,5V - voltage above that degrades your CPU (it won't damage it immediately, but it's better not to exceed it). Are you using the latest bios (V17)? If not, you should flash it before attempting anything else, it adds compability for 45nm 1333 FSB CPU's. Next, check if your CPU is recognized correctly in CPU-Z (and also, if it shows VT-x and SSE4.1 among supported instructions). That way you will know whether the microcodes have been added correctly to BIOS.


----------



## mistashaap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> It definitely behaves strangely - I think the cause lies somewhere in BIOS settings, or the BIOS itself. One question, was it your goal to underclock the CPU? If not, try using the following settings:
> *OC Guru:*
> External clock:333MHz
> N/B Strap CPU As: FSB1333
> DRAM Spec. (CPURAM): 1:1 if you have 667MHz or 5:6 if you have 800MHz memory (or leave it on By SPD)
> 
> *Voltages Control:*
> CPU Core Voltage: 1,27V - try a voltage 1-2 steps higher than the lowest you can set
> DDR2 Voltage: within 1,8-2,1V, whatever the factory voltage of your memory is;
> CPU VTT 1,2V Voltage: 1,2V
> MCH 1,25V Voltage: 1,25V
> ICH 1,05V Voltage: 1,05V
> ICH10 1,5V Voltage: 1,5V
> DDR2 Reference Voltage: 0%
> 
> *Advanced BIOS Features:*
> CPU Feature:
> Thermal Control: Enabled
> Limit CPUID MaxVal: Disabled
> C1E Function: Enabled
> Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
> Virtualization Technology: Disabled (for now)
> EIST Function: Disabled
> 
> If your system is unstable with above settings (though it shouldn't be), increase MCH 1,25 Voltage to 1,3V. Go to Abit EQ->Voltage Monitoring and check if CPU Core Voltage increases here aswell or not. If it doesn't, launch CPU-Z immediately after your system boots up (with above settings) and again, watch Core Voltage field - if it increases by itself, turn off your system before it reaches 1,5V - voltage above that degrades your CPU (it won't damage it immediately, but it's better not to exceed it). Are you using the latest bios (V17)? If not, you should flash it before attempting anything else, it adds compability for 45nm 1333 FSB CPU's. Next, check if your CPU is recognized correctly in CPU-Z (and also, if it shows VT-x and SSE4.1 among supported instructions). That way you will know whether the microcodes have been added correctly to BIOS.


Thanks guys...its just weird. Totally weird. it won't boot stably into windows with the above settings...only if its underclocked. I only did that on a whim because I couldn't get it to boot and then voila it did, but then the really high vcore voltage started showing up. I flashed the bios you posted to one of my posts a while back. it flashed successfuly and i have v17.

I just booted up again with the underclocked settings and it worked, but cpu-z said vcore was at 1.648!! But the cpu is recognized and all the instructions are listed. If I try other oc guru settings like the ones you suggested, it inevitably crashes or won't even post. I'm thinking the chip or the motherboard is messed up...

In the bios the vcore reads fine at 1.24-1.26, I set it at 1.25. One thing I don't get...in the n/b strap cpu, i can't choose fsb1333, only fsb1066, 800, and 533. the dram spec is 4:5. only other options are 1:1 and 2:3. my ram is ddr2-800.

my goal was to overclock but heck, i'd be happy with stock and stability...

Update: pictures


----------



## 4everAnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> examine the pins around where the sticker was make sure none have pulled up when removing the cpu the second time.


Socket looks fine


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistashaap*
> 
> In the bios the vcore reads fine at 1.24-1.26, I set it at 1.25.


In that case, it might be caused by something in your OS. Try booting it up in the safe mode and see if the problem still occurs. BIOS seems to be updated correctly, I think we need to play with BIOS settings a bit. Try these settings:

*OC Guru:*
External clock:400MHz - your motherboard does ~520MHz FSB with Dual-Core CPU's, it should be able to handle 400MHz with a Quad-Core;
Multiplier factor: *8*
N/B Strap CPU As: FSB1066
DRAM Spec. (CPURAM): 1:1

*Voltages Control:* - these voltages are slightly higher than required, but we'll lower them down when we find the stable settings
CPU Core Voltage: 1,26V
DDR2 Voltage: 2,0V, - check in CPU-Z->SPD tab what voltage each of your memory requires for 400MHz DRAM frequency.
CPU VTT 1,2V Voltage: 1,24V
MCH 1,25V Voltage: 1,35V
ICH 1,05V Voltage: 1,05V
ICH10 1,5V Voltage: 1,5V
DDR2 Reference Voltage: 0%

*Advanced BIOS Features:* - make sure that your settings match these
CPU Feature:
Thermal Control: Enabled
Limit CPUID MaxVal: Disabled
C1E Function: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
Virtualization Technology: Disabled (for now)
EIST Function: Disabled


----------



## rival

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> [email protected],425V? Holy *****, no wonder you temperatures are so high. There are quite a few reports of X5460's running at 4,2 with VCore below 1,35V: bfe_vern, deezdrama, brian015. At some point, gagarin77 had a batch of X5460 that would do 4,5GHz+ at 1,4V. So I assume 4,[email protected],35V to be about average for X5460. There are however batches that require much higher voltage to get anywhere above 4GHz, you seem to have one of them - naturally, they will get much hotter.


Greetings to Everyone,
I have just become another addition to the club of those who have a 771 CPU in my 775 Motherboard. However, now that I went through all the steps, got all the parts, and inserted Xeon microcode into my BIOS, I'm a little upset at my results. Mainly, the temperatures that I'm getting without overclocking AT ALL. Here are my specs:

Asus Striker Extreme Motherboard (680i chipset)
Xeon X5460
8GB (4 x 2GB) G.Skill F2-6400CL5D-4GBPQ
Hyper 212 evo Cooler (w/ an extra 120mm fan in Push/Pull and MX-4 thermal paste)
Rosewill Valens-600 600W Power Supply, 80 PLUS Gold Certified, Single +12V Rail

At stock, the motherboard clocked the processor @ 3.16Mhz and the RAM at 800Mhz
So, in BIOS, there's a temperature monitor, and it was report 47 degrees Celsius. Now, in Windows, at around 25% load I'm running between 60-70 degrees Celsius between the 4 cores. I know the TDP is 120w on this CPU, but this seems high.

I tried a little overclocking but nothing seems stable, in that when I reboot the machine through Windows, the motherboard never POSTs. I always have to walk over to the computer and hit the reset button. I tried unlinking the FSB and the RAM, upping the vCore to 1.30v (I haven't played with the voltage settings on the RAM) and the highest I attempted was 3.8Ghz on the CPU and 900 Mhz on the RAM. The BIOS has an entry for the clock multiplier but changing it didn't seem to have any effect even though the chip is a X-series.

My main questions are simply, did I get a bad chip and should I try again by getting another chip? Did I get the best RAM for overclocking that I could for my DDR2 only board or did I make a mistake there too? Would some other RAM help the stability of the system?

I was thinking after looking at the temperatures that this X5460 is generating that I should get one of the E-series Xeons, specifically the E5472, because it has a TDP of 80w, and a 1600Mhz FSB (which I thought initially I should get a 1333Mhz FSB because 1600Mhz would impede my ability to overclock the RAM, not realizing that I could de-link the two in the BIOS). I want to maximize my speed but not at the expense (literally) of a crazy high power bill. But then I see the case that "antsf1990" was making about the X5470 and how it was one of the last chips in the series to come out (2008) and was thus made after Intel had perfected the process. Or, should I just get another X5460 because I got a "bad" one?

So, please weigh in with your opinions on: what is the best LGA771 CPU to get for overclocking a moderate amount on air with 24/7 reliability, not just stable enough to run 3D Mark once and bragging rights, thanks.


----------



## trzczy

Hi. I changed bios to that one: https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-request-Inject-Xeon-X5460-Microcode-and-Support-in-HP-BIOS-for-IPIBL-LB-Motherboard?pid=92526#pid92526

The motherboard was HP IPIBL-LB Benicia. CPU was SLBBR (Intel Xeon L5420).

I used afudos 2.29. Then started windows 8.1 32-bit that had been installed before. The OS did not updated cpu info and displayed info of celeron 430 that had been there before. So 1 core etc..

After windows reinstall real xeon features got present and displayed. The only trouble was that frequency was 2000 instead of 2500. The multiplier of 6 was present. CPU-Z displayed the frequency of range 6 - 7.5.

I would ask you it was normal behaviour of that xeon or I should have put any better bios to the motherboard?

Sorry for my English. Thank you.


----------



## Arxontas

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rival*
> 
> Greetings to Everyone,
> I have just become another addition to the club of those who have a 771 CPU in my 775 Motherboard. However, now that I went through all the steps, got all the parts, and inserted Xeon microcode into my BIOS, I'm a little upset at my results. Mainly, the temperatures that I'm getting without overclocking AT ALL. Here are my specs:
> 
> Asus Striker Extreme Motherboard (680i chipset)
> Xeon X5460
> 8GB (4 x 2GB) G.Skill F2-6400CL5D-4GBPQ
> Hyper 212 evo Cooler (w/ an extra 120mm fan in Push/Pull and MX-4 thermal paste)
> Rosewill Valens-600 600W Power Supply, 80 PLUS Gold Certified, Single +12V Rail
> 
> At stock, the motherboard clocked the processor @ 3.16Mhz and the RAM at 800Mhz
> So, in BIOS, there's a temperature monitor, and it was report 47 degrees Celsius. Now, in Windows, at around 25% load I'm running between 60-70 degrees Celsius between the 4 cores. I know the TDP is 120w on this CPU, but this seems high.
> 
> I tried a little overclocking but nothing seems stable, in that when I reboot the machine through Windows, the motherboard never POSTs. I always have to walk over to the computer and hit the reset button. I tried unlinking the FSB and the RAM, upping the vCore to 1.30v (I haven't played with the voltage settings on the RAM) and the highest I attempted was 3.8Ghz on the CPU and 900 Mhz on the RAM. The BIOS has an entry for the clock multiplier but changing it didn't seem to have any effect even though the chip is a X-series.
> 
> My main questions are simply, did I get a bad chip and should I try again by getting another chip? Did I get the best RAM for overclocking that I could for my DDR2 only board or did I make a mistake there too? Would some other RAM help the stability of the system?
> 
> I was thinking after looking at the temperatures that this X5460 is generating that I should get one of the E-series Xeons, specifically the E5472, because it has a TDP of 80w, and a 1600Mhz FSB (which I thought initially I should get a 1333Mhz FSB because 1600Mhz would impede my ability to overclock the RAM, not realizing that I could de-link the two in the BIOS). I want to maximize my speed but not at the expense (literally) of a crazy high power bill. But then I see the case that "antsf1990" was making about the X5470 and how it was one of the last chips in the series to come out (2008) and was thus made after Intel had perfected the process. Or, should I just get another X5460 because I got a "bad" one?
> 
> So, please weigh in with your opinions on: what is the best LGA771 CPU to get for overclocking a moderate amount on air with 24/7 reliability, not just stable enough to run 3D Mark once and bragging rights, thanks.


Xeon X5460 is a 120W TDP CPU.

This, in plain English, means that it generates a crapload of heat compared to normal CPUS. Your 212 EVO, a budget cooler, simply cannot cope with the heat generated. Ppl in the old days used to watercool QX9650's (130W) and X5460's (120W) etc.

The VCore you apply is too low, start at 1,365V VCore which is the maximum safe recommended voltagte according to Intel. Vtt should be at 1.36 too. Also, you will probably need to apply load line calibration.

You probably won't like the resulting temps. Welcome to Core 2 overclocking.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Wasn't gagrin getting his stuff to like 3.8 on stock coolers?


----------



## Arxontas

1. 

15 Celsius Ambient. 'Nuff said.

2. Gagarin used E0 revision CPUs. This guy is probably using an X5460 C0, a Nov 2007 model like the QX9650. These chips run hot as hell and require more voltage to achieve overclocks.


----------



## BugBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Ppl in the old days used to watercool QX9650's (130W) and X5460's (120W) etc.


In the OLD days?








I just spent a crapload of money on an EK watercooling setup!









Just for the CPU and GPU mind, I havent looked to see if there are chipset blocks for the P5Q
Hopefully this weekend I will install and see how much further my X5470 will clock.
I dont think much higher, Ive had it at 4.1 for over a year on air...


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Xeon X5460 is a 120W TDP CPU.
> 
> This, in plain English, means that it generates a crapload of heat compared to normal CPUS. Your 212 EVO, a budget cooler, simply cannot cope with the heat generated. Ppl in the old days used to watercool QX9650's (130W) and X5460's (120W) etc.
> 
> The VCore you apply is too low, start at 1,365V VCore which is the maximum safe recommended voltagte according to Intel. Vtt should be at 1.36 too. Also, you will probably need to apply load line calibration.


I think you overestimate it's heat output







I've just finished upgrading my friend's rig with X5460. It runs @3,[email protected],36V (1,24V under load due to massive VDrop), cooled by Scythe Katana 2 (which is worse cooler than Hyper 212 EVO) with very reasonable temperatures:


So, while I agree that these CPU's get hotter than, say, Q6600 (my previous CPU), it's nowhere as bad as you say. There are numerous reports of X54xx Xeon's running at ~4GHz with air cooling with similiar (or even lower) temperatures. CM 212 Evo is easily enough to cool down an X5460 even at 4-4,2GHz (unless it's C0 revision, in which case, I can't say anything, never had one of these). Also, 1,3V is enough for 3,8-4,0GHz with most of these CPU's (but again, only for E0 CPU's).

*@rival* Your temperatures are way too high, no matter how bad your chip could be. The problem lies somewhere else.

First of all, check the revision of your CPU. It's either E0 (SLBBA) or C0 (SLANP). You can find it out in CPU-Z. As Arxontas has said, C0 CPU's run hotter than E0 and require higher voltage for stable overclock. But 60C under normal usage (25% load) is way too much even for C0 revision.

Second of all, X/E54xx Xeon's have Tjmax of 85C. You need to change that value for any monitoriring program to report correct temperatures. Even then, the CPU temperature reported in BIOS is quite high. Make sure that your CPU cooler is mounted properly and that temperature sensor isn't faulty - just check if your CPU heatsink gets hot while your CPU is under load, say, by Prime95. High quality thermal grease always helps too.

Last but not least, have you flashed the modded BIOS AND performed a FULL CMOS reset afterwards? It's important for getting Xeon's to work properly. Also, try stabilizing your CPU (and lowering the temeperatures) at factory speed (you shouldn't need more than 1,25V for that) before you attempt any overclocking.

Your RAM should let you push every last MHz out of your CPU. Not sure about your motherboard, it certainly was built with overclocking in mind, but I don't know how 680i performs with Xeon's - I guess you will have to find it out









As for the overclocking capabilities, E5450, X5450, X5460 and X5470 can all reach 4,0GHz with air cooling (at least the ones from E0 revision, I don't know about C0). My own E5450 runs at 4,[email protected],4V 24/7 cooled by Pentagram Karakorum (doesn't exceed 75C under Prime95). The E series CPU's have lower TDP, but they require higher voltage for 4GHz. Most of E5450's max out at about 4,1-4,2GHz.
With X5450/5460, it's pretty much a lottery - some can do 4,4GHz, with VCore below 1,4V, some only 4,2GHz, above 1,4V. X5470's can often reach ~4,5-4,6GHz, but they're nearly twice as expensive as the other mentioned CPU's and also require a very good cooling for that kind of clockspeed.
Of course, these are all average results based on user's reports in this thread, every CPU is different, but nearly all of them can reach stable 4GHz with decent overclocking motherboard, cooling and power supply - and your system seems to be matching these criteria









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trzczy*
> 
> [...]After windows reinstall real xeon features got present and displayed. The only trouble was that frequency was 2000 instead of 2500. The multiplier of 6 was present. CPU-Z displayed the frequency of range 6 - 7.5.
> 
> I would ask you it was normal behaviour of that xeon or I should have put any better bios to the motherboard?


I think it's because you have EIST and C1E enabled (which lower your CPU's multiplier when it's not used). If that's the case, you should notice your CPU speed increasing to 2500MHz under load. If you want it to be at 2,5GHz constantly, you have to disable EIST and C1E in BIOS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BugBash*
> 
> Hopefully this weekend I will install and see how much further my X5470 will clock.
> I dont think much higher, Ive had it at 4.1 for over a year on air...


What temperatures was it reaching @4,1GHz on air cooling under load? And why haven't you pushed it further? I'm just curious







.


----------



## Arxontas

Yes, I suspect that he has got a C0 (NOV 2007) CPU. The QX9650 was a C0 CPU.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Yes, I suspect that he has got a C0 (NOV 2007) CPU. The QX9650 was a C0 CPU.


Yeah I have a C0 5460 in one of my "mess around then sell" rigs. At 1.3v I can't get 3.8 stable, but not really gonna try to get it stable either as it gets to 85*c on a stock c2d cooler with only 3min in Ibt high.

How much do you guys think I can get for this computer?

X5460
Gigabyte ep45t-ud3lr
3gb ddr3 1333
250gb hdd
Gtx 260
Dvd burner
In a cooler master elite case?


----------



## rival

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> I think you overestimate it's heat output
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just finished upgrading my friend's rig with X5460. It runs @3,[email protected],36V (1,24V under load due to massive VDrop), cooled by Scythe Katana 2 (which is worse cooler than EVO 212) with very reasonable temperatures:
> 
> 
> So, while I agree that these CPU's get hotter than, say, Q6600 (my previous CPU), it's nowhere as bad as you say. There are numerous reports of X54xx Xeon's running at ~4GHz with air cooling with similiar (or even lower) temperatures. CM 212 Evo is easily enough to cool down an X5460 even at 4-4,2GHz (unless it's C0 stepping, in which case, I can't say anything, never had one of these). Also, 1,3V is enough for 3,8-4,0GHz with most of these CPU's (but again, only for E0 CPU's).


So, I do NOT have a C0 rev CPU, I have an E0 rev (SLBBA) X5460. Therefore, given what you say in your post above, does that mean that I just got a crappy chip and should try again? What about my other two suggestions, the E5472 or the X5470, are they a better choice for overclocking? Has there been a CPU (or two) that has risen above the others as being superior?

Btw, any thoughts on RAM that would be better suited as well?

P.S. I've seen the Fenrir air cooler and the difference is just the fan, which I have trouble believing really drops 15c off the CPU, the Hyper Evo 212 has been a top rated air cooler for quite a while ago, I wouldn't call it a budget cooler. THIS is a budget cooler:


----------



## Wojton

Let me ask, what frequency are you aiming for (what do you understand by "moderate overclock")? There is no reason for you to switch your chip if you're satisfied with 4,0-4,2GHz (which your X5460 will likely do). I also don't think that high temperatures problem is caused by your CPU, your cooling should be easily capable of cooling down any E0 X5460. Either a)Your cooler is not mounted properly; b)You have a high ambient temperature and your PC case is a tin with no airflow inside; or c)Your motherboard is not reporting correct CPU temperatures.

From the CPU's you've mentioned, X5470 is the best overclocker, but again - it's twice as expensive as X5460, so it's not worth the additional 0,3-0,4GHz over X5460 IMO. E5472 is 1600FSB Xeon, which are troublesome with this mod to say the least (often don't work at all). I'd say, stick to 1333FSB Xeon's if you _have to_ replace your CPU









As for RAM, I've already said it's good for overclocking, why do you want to spend additional money on hardware so badly? You might aswell give me some









So unless you want to reach over 4,2 GHz, you just need to sort out the high CPU temperature problem and get to overclocking your X5460!







If anything, you might have to replace that motherboard if overclocking proves to be difficult with it (I'm not familiar with Nvidia chipsets, I don't know how much you can overclock your CPU with 680i).

*[EDIT]*I've just found this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokin*
> 
> I currently have a EVGA 680i with a L520, for some reason my temp readings are wack with Coretemp. I read constantly 70C + even when idle. In my BIOS I read 45C when boot. Ive tried reapplying thermal paste(arctic silver 5) twice and my readings are still the same. Is the CPU overheating or its my temp readings thats not correct?


Looks like you're not the only one with that problem. From what I've found, it seems that 680i and Quad-Core don't go along too well. You'll probably have to replace that motherboard. Look for Gigabyte motherboards with P45 chipset (preferably (E)P45-UD3P, UD3L, UD3R) or Asus P5Q / P5Q Pro / P5Q Deluxe. All of them will easily let you overclock your Xeon to 4+ GHz.


----------



## antsf1990

Can Someone Name some good coolers??


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rival*
> 
> P.S. I've seen the Fenrir air cooler and the difference is just the fan, which I have trouble believing really drops 15c off the CPU, the Hyper Evo 212 has been a top rated air cooler for quite a while ago, I wouldn't call it a budget cooler. THIS is a budget cooler:


No, no.

When I had the QX9650, I used a Frio OCK to cook it. Frio OCK was a high end cooler *FOR 240W TDP CPUS.*

So:

Below is a high-end cooler:



compared to which, Hyper 212 is a budget cooler.

If I would buy a CPU cooler now, I would buy a Noctua NHD-14 and nothing else.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608018


----------



## rival

Thank you for your quick and insightful reply. I'm not dying to throw money at this problem, I just am also aware that time is money too, and I'd rather spend $100 than 10 hours trying to fix something that can't be fixed







I just wanted to put it out there that I was humble enough to admit that maybe I screwed up and got the wrong hardware and so maybe I needed to replace it.

As far as my definition of "moderate overclock", I thought that since Tom's Hardware had an old review for the RAM I have in this board (http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/hardcore-ddr2-ram-corsair,1627-5.html) where they went up to 914Mhz *without* increasing voltage, I could do an overclock to 900Mhz with the FSB linked which would give me a clock speed of 3.56Ghz without tinkering of voltage for either CPU or RAM and allow power saving states to be enabled. I thought if that worked maybe I would push the CPU to 3.8Ghz by unlinking the FSB and RAM. With the reading I had done in this thread, and many people stating achieving STABLE speeds of 4Ghz+, I thought that this was reasonable.

My experience with overclocking this combo of hardware has been that 3.8Ghz didn't seem to stay stable for too long just putzing around in Windows, but 3.56Ghz with the RAM @ 900Mhz seemed fine until I would reboot. After a warm reboot, the motherboard never POSTed, the screen would just stay blank. Once I pushed the RESET button, the machine would POST, tell me that it failed to boot successfully the last time, and to enter into the BIOS and load default values. However, if I just pressed F1 to continue instead of doing that, it would go on its merry way back into Windows and be alright until I rebooted again. I've not yet run Prime95 or done any stress testing at all, so maybe even 3.56Ghz might give errors. This is technically something I could live with if I could ascertain that this behaviour wasn't implying something was wrong and just a "bug" for lack of a better word, as once this IS stable and the programs that I need are loaded, rebooting wouldn't happen very often, but I have read other people's experiences with this motherboard in this thread and no one has mentioned having this problem.

The reason why I was taken aback by these temperatures is from my experience when I was running a Pentium D 360 on this machine back in the day, I would see 70 degrees Celsius only under 100% CPU load, whereas here I'm seeing it with a 25% load (and I had a crappier fan/heatsink on it at the time). Given that this is at stock speed (no overclocking of RAM or CPU), and a general sense in my mind that 100 degrees Celsius is the very upper-limit of a CPU before thermal shutdown (which doesn't leave me a lot of "breathing room"), AND that the Xeon has a TDP of 120w while the Pentium D 360 has a TDP of 130w, it didn't give me a good feeling about it's overclocking potential and that I had gotten a bad chip. Or that I'm literally wasting energy getting the thing to run, especially if I can't get it to be stable with SpeedStep enabled, so that it can be relatively idle when the workload allows it.

While replacing the motherboard is a great idea, it kind of defeats the purpose to spend what looks like 160 when the whole point of this was to give new life to old hardware. I have used both HWMonitorPro and CoreTemp to check the temperatures FWIW and they give the exact same readings in the hope that the first program I used was off. I'm about to run Prime95 on it for a while (currently Core 0 is at 77 degrees C and Core 1 is the lowest at 71 degrees) and see what the max temp is stock and then figure out what I want to do overclocking wise I guess, maybe get a E5450 if a 1600Mhz FSB isn't good for this exercise. Thanks again for your thoughts.

*Wojton*: I just saw your expanded reply to me earlier and the one thing that has my hopes up a little is that CoreTemp is reporting my TjMax at 100 degrees Celsius. Since you said that the TjMax of these chips is 85 degrees, does that mean that all the temp monitoring programs are 15 degrees off? HWMonitorPro doesn't even report TjMax, CoreTemp does but there's no way to adjust its value.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rival*
> 
> Thank you for your quick and insightful reply. I'm not dying to throw money at this problem, I just
> As far as my definition of "moderate overclock", I thought that since Tom's Hardware had an old review for the RAM I have in this board (http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/hardcore-ddr2-ram-corsair,1627-5.html) where they went up to 914Mhz *without* increasing voltage, I could do an overclock to 900Mhz with the FSB linked which would give me a clock speed of 3.56Ghz without tinkering of voltage for either CPU or RAM and allow power saving states to be enabled. I thought if that worked maybe I would push the CPU to 3.8Ghz by unlinking the FSB and RAM. With the reading I had done in this thread, and many people stating achieving STABLE speeds of 4Ghz+, I thought that this was reasonable.


I'm not sure what do you mean by "linked" and "unlinked" FSB. With Intel chipset's, we change the memory frequency by changing FSBRAM Ratio (or memory multiplier, depending on the motherboard). With memory capable 900MHz (450MHz DRAM frequency) and MemoryRAM Ratio set to 1:1, I'd get FSB of 450, which, in case of X5460 equals to 4275MHz (450x9,5) CPU frequency. More than enough. I don't know how it corresponds to the Nvidia chipsets settings though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rival*
> 
> My experience with overclocking this combo of hardware has been that 3.8Ghz didn't seem to stay stable for too long just putzing around in Windows, but 3.56Ghz with the RAM @ 900Mhz seemed fine until I would reboot. After a warm reboot, the motherboard never POSTed, the screen would just stay blank. Once I pushed the RESET button, the machine would POST, tell me that it failed to boot successfully the last time, and to enter into the BIOS and load default values. However, if I just pressed F1 to continue instead of doing that, it would go on its merry way back into Windows and be alright until I rebooted again. I've not yet run Prime95 or done any stress testing at all, so maybe even 3.56Ghz might give errors. This is technically something I could live with if I could ascertain that this behaviour wasn't implying something was wrong and just a "bug" for lack of a better word, as once this IS stable and the programs that I need are loaded, rebooting wouldn't happen very often, but I have read other people's experiences with this motherboard in this thread and no one has mentioned having this problem.


I _think_ (actually, _guess_ is a better word) it's all related to your motherboard's chipset. As I've said, these temperatures are far from normal, but as long as you know the real temperature of your CPU, values reported by programs can be ignored. However, black screen after restart might not be the only additional setback, you might find more issues later down the road. 3,56GHz overclock isn't impressive either for the motherboard with "extreme" in the name.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rival*
> 
> While replacing the motherboard is a great idea, it kind of defeats the purpose to spend what looks like 160 when the whole point of this was to give new life to old hardware. I have used both HWMonitorPro and CoreTemp to check the temperatures FWIW and they give the exact same readings in the hope that the first program I used was off. I'm about to run Prime95 on it for a while (currently Core 0 is at 77 degrees C and Core 1 is the lowest at 71 degrees) and see what the max temp is stock and then figure out what I want to do overclocking wise I guess, maybe get a E5450 if a 1600Mhz FSB isn't good for this exercise. Thanks again for your thoughts.
> 
> *Wojton*: I just saw your expanded reply to me earlier and the one thing that has my hopes up a little is that CoreTemp is reporting my TjMax at 100 degrees Celsius. Since you said that the TjMax of these chips is 85 degrees, does that mean that all the temp monitoring programs are 15 degrees off? HWMonitorPro doesn't even report TjMax, CoreTemp does but there's no way to adjust its value.


160 dollars is about 3x more then I'd pay for any of mentioned motherboard's (I've recently seen EP45-UD3P sold online for equivalent of 42 bucks here in Poland). With a bit of luck, you should be able to find a decent, second handed P45 motherboard for not much more than X5460 costs. Even cheaper, P35-based motherboards will overclock better than your current one - I'm using Gigabyte P35-DS4 myself. Changing the CPU won't make a difference if the temperatures reported by motherboard prove to be incorrect. If you're sure that the cooler is mounted properly on the CPU, go ahead and run Prime95 SmallFFT - in worst case scenario, your Xeon will throttle back after exceeding Tjmax. While the Prime is running, check the CPU heatsink by touch, if it gets only slightly warm, there is nothing to worry about. As for HWMonitor, you can change TJMax by editing hwmonitorw.ini file. If you esabilish, that the temperatures reported by programs/BIOS are higher than real CPU temperature, you can always purchase a cheap, K-type thermometer to monitor the real temperature. Post a screenshot from HWMonitor and CPU-Z so I can take a look. Good luck


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Can Someone Name some good coolers??


See thats relative, depends on your price range and goal.

See I think no point on spending more for a cooler than I did on the cpu, but then again I do have an e5450 with an h60 but I had the cooler laying around before the mod.

How much you looking to spend on one?


----------



## HMBR

I noticed a weird bug with the mod and my Asrock G31m vs2

using the e5420 everything works perfectly, it detects the CPU perfectly without any bios mod, but once I use suspend (sleep to memory, the regular sleep that keeps basically only the ram active) it wakes up normally but SSE4.1, VT-x and etc are missing, rebooting fixes the problem...

any ideas if this is bios - mod related or just my motherboard being bad?

I took this screenshot, on the right you see a CPUz I launched before using suspend and kept it open, on the left the CPUz I launched after I used suspend (and other software like Aida will show the same, no SSE4.1 after suspend but SSE4.1 before suspend)


----------



## psyfy

i think you will find the fenair is substantially larger than the evo also the heat pipes are a larger diameter.


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rival*
> 
> So, I do NOT have a C0 rev CPU, I have an E0 rev (SLBBA) X5460. Therefore, given what you say in your post above, does that mean that I just got a crappy chip and should try again? What about my other two suggestions, the E5472 or the X5470, are they a better choice for overclocking? Has there been a CPU (or two) that has risen above the others as being superior?
> 
> Btw, any thoughts on RAM that would be better suited as well?
> 
> P.S. I've seen the Fenrir air cooler and the difference is just the fan, which I have trouble believing really drops 15c off the CPU, the Hyper Evo 212 has been a top rated air cooler for quite a while ago, I wouldn't call it a budget cooler. THIS is a budget cooler:


as you can clearly see the titan dwarfs the evo, and occupies a much larger footprint.


----------



## 5plit

So if I run a XEON X5440 on a 680i I will not have to MOD my BIOS for the 771 CPU?
I also Have an Asus P5Q-E I was originally going to put the X5440 in, but after reading that I had to MOD my BIOS I'm weighing my options.
Any good opinions on this? Thanks


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5plit*
> 
> So if I run a XEON X5440 on a 680i I will not have to MOD my BIOS for the 771 CPU?
> I also Have an Asus P5Q-E I was originally going to put the X5440 in, but after reading that I had to MOD my BIOS I'm weighing my options.
> Any good opinions on this? Thanks


ASUS BIOS is the easiest to mod, it took me literally 2 minutes to download and mod it for your motherboard. Here you go:

p5q-e-asus-2101_xeon.zip 2048k .zip file

Just flash this BIOS file through EZ Flash, perform full CMOS reset afterwards and you're good to go. Don't even bother with that 680i mobo - just a few posts above you can read *rival's* experience with 680i motherboard and a Xeon - in short, it's not a good combination. P45 is way better chipset for this mod. You'll also be able to overclock that CPU much easier with P5Q-E, should you ever need it.


----------



## steepnicki

Hi. I was posting here long time ago. My mobo is: Abit IP35 Dark Raider and C2D E7200. I bought E5450 and everything works fine only straight after change C2D to Xeon. After reboot, my OS is saying that "the system encountered a problem" and just restart. After I back to C2D and again to Xeon and every time is same situation. Microcodes are injected well I don't know what's going on. I'm thinking about change my mobo to Asus P5KC because I can buy it very cheap from my mate. What should I do? Thanks.


----------



## Wojton

*@steepnicki* Flash the modded BIOS again and right after that, perform a FULL CMOS reset:

Power off your system;
Unplug the power cord, press the power button a few times;
Remove the battery from the motherboard for 2 minutes;
Put the battery back;
Shorten the CMOS Clear jumper on your motherboard for 30 seconds;
Plug the power cord / turn on the PSU (but not the system) with CMOS clear jumper still shortened;
Wait 10 seconds, unshorten the jumper and start up your system;
It's essential for getting Xeon's to work with some motherboards.


----------



## mistashaap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> In that case, it might be caused by something in your OS. Try booting it up in the safe mode and see if the problem still occurs. BIOS seems to be updated correctly, I think we need to play with BIOS settings a bit. Try these settings:
> 
> *OC Guru:*
> External clock:400MHz - your motherboard does ~520MHz FSB with Dual-Core CPU's, it should be able to handle 400MHz with a Quad-Core;
> Multiplier factor: *8*
> N/B Strap CPU As: FSB1066
> DRAM Spec. (CPURAM): 1:1
> 
> *Voltages Control:* - these voltages are slightly higher than required, but we'll lower them down when we find the stable settings
> CPU Core Voltage: 1,26V
> DDR2 Voltage: 2,0V, - check in CPU-Z->SPD tab what voltage each of your memory requires for 400MHz DRAM frequency.
> CPU VTT 1,2V Voltage: 1,24V
> MCH 1,25V Voltage: 1,35V
> ICH 1,05V Voltage: 1,05V
> ICH10 1,5V Voltage: 1,5V
> DDR2 Reference Voltage: 0%
> 
> *Advanced BIOS Features:* - make sure that your settings match these
> CPU Feature:
> Thermal Control: Enabled
> Limit CPUID MaxVal: Disabled
> C1E Function: Disabled
> Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
> Virtualization Technology: Disabled (for now)
> EIST Function: Disabled


Thanks Wojton. This is what I found:

I can change the cpu settings to match what you suggested, and it boots fine, but if I apply your suggested voltages, it won't even post. Not sure which voltage setting is the troublesome one. However, no matter what clock speed I set, the vcore in windows is way high and keeps getting higher as I sit there and watch it. Today I booted up and it started at like 1.48, which is lower than before, but then within 5 minutes or so, had gotten up to 1.51 and seemed like it would keep going.

I tried out this utility rmclock, to try to undervolt it while in windows, but it didn't recognize cpu and i couldn't apply any p-states. Is there another way I might be able to adjust the vcore while in windows? In safe mode cpuz doesn't display vcore so i don't know what it is then.

Its just weird how it is so high and then just keeps going higher...


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistashaap*
> 
> Thanks Wojton. This is what I found:
> 
> I can change the cpu settings to match what you suggested, and it boots fine, but if I apply your suggested voltages, it won't even post. Not sure which voltage setting is the troublesome one.


That's weird, nothing within these settings shouldn't cause that. But if it boots up without any voltages changed, it's all good, we'll figure out whats causing it later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistashaap*
> 
> In safe mode cpuz doesn't display vcore so i don't know what it is then.


In that case, try live booting an OS of your choice (I've sent you instructions on how to do that in a PM) or just format your system drive and reinstall Windows. The fact that VCore doesn't increase in BIOS makes me think the issue might be caused by your OS (though I've never heard of anything like that).


----------



## steepnicki

Unfortunately still this same problem. Working only once, show only 2 cores and 2 threads and after reboot Windows crash. Maybe bios is wrong?


----------



## psyfy

will be modding one of these, already started, as a north bridge cooler, anyone wana make me an offer on the other?


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steepnicki*
> 
> Unfortunately still this same problem. Working only once, show only 2 cores and 2 threads and after reboot Windows crash. Maybe bios is wrong?


Only 2 cores showing up in Windows is a known issue (though it should cause windows crash on its own). Have you tried formatting your system drive and reinstalling the OS? If that won't help, I'd try modding and flashing other (older) version of BIOS.


----------



## steepnicki

Hi. I basically found a solution for my problem. A problem was BIOS - wrong version or not fully supported Xeons. How I make it work? I was posting here long time ago (before make any modding operations) about BIOS with microcode Xeon for my Abit mobo. User "besttt" sent me in attachment - zip with bios.bin file in it. But in this same time I found on google modded bios with support for E0 stepping CPUs for my Abit mobo. People in comments (from other forum) was saying, that this bios have support for E0 CPUs and injected microcodes for Xeons as well, but like I seen today - that's not true. Well I decide to use bios from "besttt" and everything works fine. Thanks "besttt" - you just saved my money man. For now I overclocked my E5450 SLBBM only to 3.4 GHz on stock voltage (~1.15V) - just for quick test that everything works fine. After 1 hour of OCCT, next 1 hour of Orthos and 2 more hours of playing The Witcher 3 - everything looks stable and temperatures are good. On Pentagram Karakorum and Coolermaster IC Essential E1 - maximum temperature of hottest core was ~65 *C. Maybe this is not perfect but still tolerable (I think. If I'm wrong, just let me know guys.). For others, If you are having same or similar issue like I had, just ask people from this forum about correct BIOS with microcodes for your mobos. Thanks guys.


----------



## 5plit

Sweet! Thank you, yeah I already have the 680i dismantled and would be easier for me to put the Xeon chips on that board , but I will def rebuild the P5Q-E thanks again for your help.


----------



## 5plit

Thank You


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steepnicki*
> 
> [...] For now I overclocked my E5450 SLBBM only to 3.4 GHz on stock voltage (~1.15V) - just for quick test that everything works fine. After 1 hour of OCCT, next 1 hour of Orthos and 2 more hours of playing The Witcher 3 - everything looks stable and temperatures are good. On Pentagram Karakorum and Coolermaster IC Essential E1 - maximum temperature of hottest core was ~65 *C. Maybe this is not perfect but still tolerable (I think. If I'm wrong, just let me know guys.). For others, If you are having same or similar issue like I had, just ask people from this forum about correct BIOS with microcodes for your mobos. Thanks guys.


I'm using E5450+Pentagram Karakorum combination aswell







Let me tell you - your reported temperatures 15C higher than the actual temperature of your CPU. The reason for it is because E5450 has Tjmax of 85C, and you currently have it set to 100C - you need to change that value either in settings or configuration file of the monitoring program you're using (for HWMonitor, you can change it by editing hwmonitorw.ini file, for CoreTemp you need to change the Tjunction max offset to -15C). My E5450 is running at 4,[email protected],4V and doesn't exceed 75C under Prime95.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5plit*
> 
> Sweet! Thank you, yeah I already have the 680i dismantled and would be easier for me to put the Xeon chips on that board , but I will def rebuild the P5Q-E thanks again for your help.


You're welcome


----------



## psyfy

Just a check in guys, something occured in my system ironically as we had recently been discussing psus dieing, mine decided to die also, fast forward to today and i have a new 54amp single rail 700watt coolermaster in my system (taking no chances with wattage or amperage) and i can only deduce my old one had been on its way out for some time my overclock seems stable at a much lower voltage







and my vdroop has diminished greatly. so its all good i'm currently benching with prime to check stability and will endeavor to find the lowest voltage possible for my current overclock of 4.2ghz and report back.

and fyi if anyones interested my last psu was a corsair c600 which is supposed to be a top rated psu of high quality, i urge anyone who owns a corsair psu or is thinking of buying one to STOP and to check this link where i have wrote about it and posted pics before they do.

http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?p=789228#post789228


----------



## Arxontas

We know already, or rather, pro users already know that Corsair CX suck and we would never, ever buy a Corsair CX PSU.

Next time, before you buy a PSU make sure you read the PSU Tier List below:

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-2547993/psu-tier-list.html

According to Tom's Hardware PSU Tier List:

"*No Japanese capacitors found. Only Taiwanese capacitors and may even include Chinese capacitors. Very basic safety circuits or even thin gauge wiring used. Not for gaming rigs or overclocking systems of any kind. Avoid unless your budget dictates your choice."*

Never go cheap or skimp on a PSU if you are an overclocker. It makes you look dumb.


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> We know already, or rather, pro users already know that Corsair CX suck and we would never, ever buy a Corsair CX PSU.
> 
> Next time, before you buy a PSU make sure you read the PSU Tier List below:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-2547993/psu-tier-list.html
> 
> According to Tom's Hardware PSU Tier List:
> 
> "*No Japanese capacitors found. Only Taiwanese capacitors and may even include Chinese capacitors. Very basic safety circuits or even thin gauge wiring used. Not for gaming rigs or overclocking systems of any kind. Avoid unless your budget dictates your choice."*
> 
> Never go cheap or skimp on a PSU if you are an overclocker. It makes you look dumb.


that was a little salty









anyhoo system much more stable although i need 1.40 as opposed to 1.465 to maintain 4.2ghz vdroop is significantly less temps also seem to have decreased by around 5c.



also many times people have asked about the performance of this chip relitive to more modern equipment and no one has offered any real tangibal evidence as to how they perform, so i thought id take the liberty of doing it myself for others to see, gpu used is a full fat nvidia gtx480 ssoc.



and there we have it.

(id also like to note i bought the corsair as a upgrade based on the merits of another corsair psu i have (that currently still works) that is a work of art inside... unfortunately times change. (pro users...Pffft) So salty.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> that was a little salty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyhoo system much more stable although i need 1.40 as opposed to 1.465 to maintain 4.2ghz vdroop is significantly less temps also seem to have decreased by around 5c.
> 
> 
> 
> also many times people have asked about the performance of this chip relitive to more modern equipment and no one has offered any real tangibal evidence as to how they perform, so i thought id take the liberty of doing it myself for others to see, gpu used is a full fat nvidia gtx480 ssoc.
> 
> 
> 
> and there we have it.
> 
> (id also like to note i bought the corsair as a upgrade based on the merits of another corsair psu i have (that currently still works) that is a work of art inside... unfortunately times change. (pro users...Pffft) So salty.


Whats Your CPU Score on Passmark?


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Whats Your CPU Score on Passmark?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*


Your using passmark Version 7 is out of date. Whats your score on Version 8? http://www.passmark.com/download/pt_download.htm


----------



## psyfy

ffs i downloaded that one especially for you


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> ffs i downloaded that one especially for you



LOL Well could you get V8.0? Please http://www.passmark.com/download/pt_download.htm


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> Just a check in guys, something occured in my system ironically as we had recently been discussing psus dieing, mine decided to die also, fast forward to today and i have a new 54amp single rail 700watt coolermaster in my system




Is that psu 80+ certified? You can check here and it will also show You how efficient Your PSU is: http://www.plugloadsolutions.com/80PlusPowerSupplies.aspx If You cant find it here then its not 80+ certified. I use Aerocool Integrator 700W 80+ Bronze (Single-Rail) PSU Its about £40 So great value...


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Is that psu 80+ cert?


absolutely it is

and this was a pain in the ass. but here.



its a large img so you may have to dl it.


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> 
> 
> Is that psu 80+ certified? You can check here and it will also show You how efficient Your PSU is: http://www.plugloadsolutions.com/80PlusPowerSupplies.aspx If You cant find it here then its not 80+ certified. I use Aerocool Integrator 700W 80+ Bronze (Single-Rail) PSU Its about £40 So great value...


http://www.scan.co.uk/products/700w-cooler-master-b700-ver2-80plus-single-rail-1x120mm-quiet-fan-with-speed-control-85-eff-atx-psu


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/700w-cooler-master-b700-ver2-80plus-single-rail-1x120mm-quiet-fan-with-speed-control-85-eff-atx-psu


Yours is 80+ certified 
Its pretty much the same as mine other then branding. How much did you pay?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> absolutely it is
> 
> and this was a pain in the ass. but here.
> 
> 
> 
> its a large img so you may have to dl it.


Thats a good score. Mines [email protected] Yours is 6298 @4.2


----------



## TheProfiteer

How can you guys justify high end PSUs for these things? I have 4ghz e5450 running a year strong with a $30 Raidmax 530w, along with a hd6970, which is definitely pulling some juice.


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> How can you guys justify high end PSUs for these things? I have 4ghz e5450 running a year strong with a $30 Raidmax 530w, along with a hd6970, which is definitely pulling some juice.


i run a hungry gpu, cant speak for anyone else.


----------



## psyfy

also your e5450 i belive is 80watt tdp where as the x5460 i run is 120 tdp, and at 4.2 @1.4v that draws 200 watts alone. (OOoooo math)


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> How can you guys justify high end PSUs for these things? I have 4ghz e5450 running a year strong with a $30 Raidmax 530w, along with a hd6970, which is definitely pulling some juice.


How can you ask why we are using 700w PSUs when you only know what CPU we have LOL!!! I have a XFX 7970 Ghz Edition which uses around 250w and x5470 @ 4.1Ghz is good for atleast 175w


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> How can you ask why we are using 700w PSUs when you only know what CPU we have LOL!!! I have a XFX 7970 Ghz Edition which uses around 250w and x5470 @ 4.1Ghz is good for atleast 175w


That's 425w right there, what you running 2 more dvd burners, 5 fans, and 3 hard drives?

I never said anything about running on anything less than 500w, that's like the bare minimum I know. There are still budget psus that are 600-700w for under $50

I just don't see how one can justify spending $80-$150 on a PSU when you spent $25-$40 on your cpu.

My junk parts rig that I am messing with, has a C0 x5460, with a gtx 260 which likes to draw a good bit of power, on an antec 430w, no crash or issues so far.

One of you guys bought a psu with 52amps on a single 12 rail, I know that wasn't cheap.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> That's 425w right there, what you running 2 more dvd burners, 5 fans, and 3 hard drives?
> 
> I never said anything about running on anything less than 500w, that's like the bare minimum I know. There are still budget psus that are 600-700w for under $50
> 
> I just don't see how one can justify spending $80-$150 on a PSU when you spent $25-$40 on your cpu.
> 
> My junk parts rig that I am messing with, has a C0 x5460, with a gtx 260 which likes to draw a good bit of power, on an antec 430w, no crash or issues so far.
> 
> One of you guys bought a psu with 52amps on a single 12 rail, I know that wasn't cheap.


I Spent £42 on my PSU, NOT £80-150 LOL! Also Yes i do have 3 harddrives! I have 2 harddrives in raid 0 And a 3rd for my important info and media, I have 3 Led fans, Wifi Card, Tv card, Front Panel card reader,5.25 Front Panel Lcd System monitor/Fan control. Firstly You assume I didnt need a 700w PSU When you only knew my CPU! Then you ask me how i can justify spending $80-$150 when i spent £42 Inc postage on my PSU! Pluss I would rather have a 700w PSU and not need it, Then need it and not have it! So when building a new System that may need more juice saves me spending more money! Also if your not new to this Forum Psyfy and Myself have been talking about problems we have had with PSUs! If you know anything about PSUs! Spending out on good PSU is a good idea! A power supply of good quality and with enough capacity can increase the durability of your equipment and reduce your electricity bill, a low-quality power supply or low capacity can cause several intermittent problems, most of which are difficult to solve. A defective or bad-intentioned power supply can lock the PC, result in hard disk bad blocks, cause the infamous blue screen of death errors, risk of hardware faults, give rise to random resets and freezings, when a psu is running @ its max load it gets hot! added to many other problems! When converting alternating voltage (ac) to continuous voltage (dc) I would not use cheap CRAP! The power supply is probably the most Important component and the most neglected component on a PC. Usually when buying a computer, Most just take on account the processor type and clock, the motherboard model, the video card model, the quantity of installed memory, the hard disk storage capacity, and forget about the power supply, which in fact is the component that supplies the fuel for the PC parts to operate properly. So Spending out on a PSU is good idea!


----------



## Arxontas

Credit: Anandtech (www.anandtech.com)


----------



## psyfy

well pluck me drunk, i was right when i guessed 200watt.









and seriously you wouldn't take an old e type jag and then go and fill it up with fuel from a scrap yard would you.


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> One of you guys bought a psu with 52amps on a single 12 rail, I know that wasn't cheap.


is that a little penis envy i can detect? its okay it`l be fine when your nasty ass psu go`s pop i can recommend a good vendor for a new one (if your rig survives)









also its 54amp


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Anandtech (www.anandtech.com)


around 175w @ 4.1 I was right if this graph is correct


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> is that a little penis envy i can detect? its okay it`l be fine when your nasty ass psu go`s pop i can recommend a good vendor for a new one (if your rig survives)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also its 54amp


Penis envy L.M.F.A.O! Also Mines 56amp


----------



## antsf1990

Anybody else got any stupid comments?


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Penis envy L.M.F.A.O! Also Mines 56amp


Lol my antec 430w, (antec is a good brand if you didn't know) has been kicking for 6 years now.

You guys have fun overspending on your 08 era system.

It's funny I didn't even want to get confrontational, was just perplexed when you guys started talking ish about Corsair PSUs, because some of them are hella pricey.

Ants, and Psyfy I'm not attacking you, nor judging you, could really care less.

But let's get somethings straight, it's alternating/direct CURRENT, not voltage. Which applies to the direction of the electrons propagating through the conductor. 120v/230v ac is not alternating it's voltage

What's weird is how you kids now adays are so quick to get confrontational and start talking ish.

42 pounds is around 65 dollars US, not too expensive, but teetering on the verge of "why?"

Plus ants did you spend the premium bucks on a 5470 just to stop at 4.1ghz?

Plus the mobo and cpu draws it's current from the 3v, 5v, and 12v rails.


----------



## Arxontas

I wouldn't call spending $65 on a PSU "overspending". Hell, my Mercedes SLK burns that much gas per day. Ppl spend that much money on chewing gum and cigarettes every day.

I think some ppl have really lost the ball with respect to "overspending" and what constitutes "overspending". In any case, money spent on a quality PSU is not overspending, it is an investment.

So yeah, my advice to people is to buy quality PSUs at all times and to consider them an investment.

Use the list below to find out which PSUs are "quality":

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-2547993/psu-tier-list.html

Cheers

P.S.: Here's what happens if you try to skimp/go cheap while buying a PSU:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139028

Read the "one egg", "two eggs" and "three eggs" reviews.





^^ Don't let the above happen to you. Don't buy Corsair CX PSU's or any PSU in Tier 4 and Tier 5 on the list above.


----------



## psyfy

for the record i came away from corsair there build quality is plain nasty. and its not overspending if its an investment for the future
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Lol my antec 430w, (antec is a good brand if you didn't know) has been kicking for 6 years now.
> 
> What's weird is how you kids now adays are so quick to get confrontational and start talking ish.


kids lol im 35 and started in the IT industry aged 18,

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> How can you guys justify high end PSUs for these things? I have 4ghz e5450 running a year strong with a $30 Raidmax 530w, along with a hd6970, which is definitely pulling some juice.


are you slightly mental.......reasons why i have a 700watt quality psu, my computer under load can draw currently 613watts, so theres 613 reasons right there, i will also be upgrading to 2 960gtx`s in the near future so theres £400 reasons extra. and as for your raidmax, erm..... FIRE........... lol

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-2547993/psu-tier-list.html

Tier Four
No Japanese capacitors found. Only Taiwanese capacitors and may even include Chinese capacitors. Very basic safety circuits or even thin gauge wiring used. Not for gaming rigs or overclocking systems of any kind. Avoid unless your budget dictates your choice.

Raidmax Cobrapower 500w (Not to be confused with Akasa's Cobra series) Andyson
Thermaltake Smart / Smart M Channel Well Technology (M Suffix, 550P, 650P, 750P)


----------



## TheProfiteer

I agree 65 is not overspending, but still a bit more than I would spend on a rig centered around a Harpertown cpu.

There are absolute ish psus made by the likes of Diablotek and equivalent brands. Yes those are crap and should never use those.

But there are midrange psus for around 30-40 dollars which will work perfectly fine unless you're using a very very hungry video card, and any psu can fry your stuff depending on what caused it to get damaged. That's why you need external protection, at the very least a power adapter with a trip fuse.

You plug a $200 psu straight into the wall, and get a lightning strike nearby you can say goodbye to it and your stuff.


----------



## TheProfiteer

So psyfy you're planning to use 2x960s in sli with a harpertown cpu?


----------



## psyfy

no i plan on upgrading to a i7 4790k.
but i shall use one card for a period of time in this system also.


----------



## TheProfiteer

The whole line of avoid unless budget dictates your choice just resonates truth.

Too bad the same logic applies to the 771mod. Its still 5 generations old, avoid unless budget dictates your choice.

Let's use your E type Jag analogy here to maybe get my point across.

No you wouldn't put "scarp" yard petrol in your new fancy luxury car.

But these 771 mods are 1999 Honda civics with Integra engine swaps, why the hell are you putting premium in that?


----------



## psyfy

If you don't get it by now you never will, (which is unsurprising when you use components like Raidmax and sing their praises).


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> So psyfy you're planning to use 2x960s in sli with a harpertown cpu?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> no i plan on upgrading to a i7 4790k.
> but i shall use one card for a period of time in this system also.


So when the time comes your gonna gut this system and put in new stuff, all good then.

But, come on, no piece of computer equipment is really an investment in the future.

Trust me, I've been around this a long time my self, I've seen expensive top tier psus go bad faster than some of these absolute crap $15 psus.

And if these corsair psus have crap capacitors then they are overpriced crap and should be avoided, agreed. But not because of the capacitors but because of price. Drop the price in half and I'll be all over those like flies on dung.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> If you don't get it by now you never will, (which is unsurprising when you use components like Raidmax and sing their praises).


Been doing this long enough to get me by, haven't had a failed board since socket 939. (You count how long that's been)

Raidmax + harpertown is an ideal combo, cheap psu for cheap cpu.

I've actually found Raidmax to be better then their budget brethren Cooler Master and Thermaltake. They have great support, answered my email in less than 24 hours, and replaced a psu one month shy of being off warranty with no question. I like them, will I ever use it on my upcoming x99 system, no. But on my client rigs, hell yeah.


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Raidmax + harpertown is an ideal combo, cheap psu for cheap cpu.


No, it is not. Raidmax PSU's are Tier 4 according to the Tom's Hardware List posted above, and so I would not recommend anyone to buy one of those, especially not overclockers.

Stop giving people bad advice.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Lol my antec 430w, (antec is a good brand if you didn't know) has been kicking for 6 years now.
> 
> You guys have fun overspending on your 08 era system.
> 
> It's funny I didn't even want to get confrontational, was just perplexed when you guys started talking ish about Corsair PSUs, because some of them are hella pricey.
> 
> Ants, and Psyfy I'm not attacking you, nor judging you, could really care less.
> 
> But let's get somethings straight, , not voltage. Which applies to the direction of the electrons propagating through the conductor. 120v/230v ac is not alternating it's voltage
> 
> What's weird is how you kids now adays are so quick to get confrontational and start talking ish.
> 
> 42 pounds is around 65 dollars US, not too expensive, but teetering on the verge of "why?"
> 
> Plus ants did you spend the premium bucks on a 5470 just to stop at 4.1ghz?


£42 hardly braking the bank or overspending!







!! Im going to state "WHY" AGAIN! CPU draws 175w + 7970 GPU (Overclocked) draws 250w + Motherboard + 4x 2.1v ram + 3 harddrives + led fans + Front panel system monitor + wifi card + tv card + dvd drive! Plus I have blown 2 600w PSUs! Like i said already i didnt want to be running my PSU to high load! Also I brought the X5470 Not for extreme overclocking! I brought it for 1 reason! I didnt want to push Stupid amounts of Northbridge voltage to get stable 1740fsb to achieve 4.1Ghz. I also didnt spent out on a better cooler which is over £30! So £20 extra is hardly premium bucks! I have saved money not buying a cooler and my P5Q motherboard runs fine @ 1640fsb x10 vs 1740 x9.5! If you wanna push the "ish" out of your motherboard and push the "ish" out of Your PSU thats down to You! I wanted Performance/Reliability while not pushing my system! Im sure i could Buy a better cooler raise my Northbridge voltage and CPU voltage and get 4.2-4.3+ But really not worth the Votage climbs for the CPU and Motherboard and the cost of a better cooler! If i wanted a budget PC i would of brought a cheap x5460, cheap psu, cheap 6970, and cheap ram! Also im fully aware this is a "08" system but thats what this forum is for!! Psyfy has his x5460 @ 4.2Ghz He scores 6298 where as i Score 6218 NOT Worth the Voltage gain on the Northbridge + Vcore Gain or the cost of a better cooler! When My "08" Systems Performance wont do the tasks i want it to, I will upgrade (I wont push the "ish" out of it!)


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> So when the time comes your gonna gut this system and put in new stuff, all good then.
> 
> But, come on, no piece of computer equipment is really an investment in the future.
> 
> Trust me, I've been around this a long time my self, I've seen expensive top tier psus go bad faster than some of these absolute crap $15 psus.
> 
> And if these corsair psus have crap capacitors then they are overpriced crap and should be avoided, agreed. But not because of the capacitors but because of price. Drop the price in half and I'll be all over those like flies on dung.


*youre, myself.*

But there you have it you are happy to use crap if its cheap enough. i dont like to make such compromises. also you acknowledge that its "all good then" if i'm upgrading yet you make the assumption that nothing i currently have is valuable without knowing what other components i have. your demeanor and behavior is beginning to come across somewhat trollish, firstly you come to an enthusiast forum and are surprised that people use high quality components (?what is that?) then secondly you don't accept it and continue to jam your foolhardy opinion down others throats.
the fact of the matter is a BETTER psu is BETTER!
I like quality components.
And finally it matches my god dam case.
so what if i paid £60 for it.
Anyone in the uk will consider that a steal for that price.


----------



## antsf1990




----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*


----------



## TheProfiteer

Trollish? Gentlemen, I have not made a single personal attack yet. Yet you wanna nitpick my grammar and make personal attacks on me?

Guys, guys, calm down.

This maybe an enthusiasts forum, but this thread is anything but enthusiast.

Thing is not only is a better power supply better, but a better cpu is better too.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> The whole line of avoid unless budget dictates your choice just resonates truth.
> 
> Too bad the same logic applies to the 771mod. Its still 5 generations old, avoid unless budget dictates your choice.
> 
> Let's use your E type Jag analogy here to maybe get my point across.
> 
> No you wouldn't put "scarp" yard petrol in your new fancy luxury car.
> 
> But these 771 mods are 1999 Honda civics with Integra engine swaps, why the hell are you putting premium in that?


I put Premium in My 1999 Honda so it Lives longer and i wouldnt put "ish" petrol or oil in my 1999 Honda! I have no need for a E-type jaguar as my "Honda" still gets me from A to B! Its Not the fastest or the newest but I still want it to be look after!


----------



## psyfy

can't beat japanese engines for reliability.









*waits for someone to say Italian or russian is best*


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> I put Premium in My 1999 Honda so it Lives longer and i wouldnt put "ish" petrol or oil in my 1999 Honda! I have no need for a E-type jaguar as my "Honda" still gets me from A to B! Its Not the fastest or the newest but I still want it to be look after!


That's another argument in and of itself.

Like I would argue that unless you have forced induction or a high compression engine premium fuel is pointless and a waste of money.

Lol but whatever, I respect you two for being so adamant. Just please stop living up to the UK stereotype of being unnecessarily confrontational.

I'm just glad you haven't told me to "bugger off mate".


----------



## psyfy

"you can't get better build quality and what the french make"

said no one EVER.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> "you can't get better build quality and what the french make"
> 
> said no one EVER.


Not even Cognac?


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> That's another argument in and of itself.
> 
> Like I would argue that unless you have forced induction or a high compression engine premium fuel is pointless and a waste of money.
> 
> Lol but whatever, I respect you two for being so adamant. Just please stop living up to the UK stereotype of being unnecessarily confrontational.


LOL just go right ahead and insult 4 countries with a blanket generalised put down.

also normal fuel has a ron rating of about 86 where as premium can be as high as 99 ron, this translates to as much as 8bhp more at the throttle, but what would i know, oh wait i've dynoed my motorcycle on both so yeh it's worth the extra 6p per litre, also its cleaner burning reduces coke in the exhaust and manifold, is less likely to turn to jam if the vehicle is stood for a greater period of time, it keeps the valves cleaner, and reduces piston noise as a more explosive combustion reduces piston slap.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> LOL just go right ahead and insult 4 countries with a blanket generalised put down.
> 
> also normal fuel has a ron rating of about 86 where as premium can be as high as 99 ron, this translates to as much as 8bhp more at the throttle, but what would i know, oh wait i've dynoed my motorcycle on both so yeh it's worth the extra 6p per litre, also its cleaner burning reduces coke in the exhaust and manifold, is less likely to turn to jam if the vehicle is stood for a greater period of time, it keeps the valves cleaner, and reduces piston noise as a more explosive combustion reduces piston slap.


The increase in bhp comes from less ethanol in the mixture, the cleaning properties come from the detergents.

Octane used to be important for premature detonation, until the widespread use of knock sensors.

Either way I use premium too, all that ethanol they add to regular really drains the car of power.

So, I apologize about generalizing you, it was just a joke.

So let's leave it at we agree to disagree. I mean I actually agree with you guys, a quality psu is important. I just view the 771 mod to be the king of saving money on a pc with decent performance. In my eyes it's a budget solution, deserving of only budget components.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> In my eyes it's a budget solution, deserving of only budget components.


£42 PSU is budget! Depends what you class as budget!
My version of budget: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AeroCool-Integrator-700W-85-PC-Gaming-Power-Supply-120mm-Fan-Active-PFC-PSU-/321697281712?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4ae6a6f6b0
Your version of budget: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Antec-550W-power-supply-PSU-EPS12V-with-PFC-/231618366336?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item35ed87cb80

The antec 550w would struggle with my high power draw!!

Like You said lets agree to disagree!
When i said Anybody else with stupid comments i was only joking!!!


----------



## TheProfiteer

That antec has 36amps on the albeit single 12v rail, you're right that thing would do me just fine.


----------



## psyfy

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=324

this would do you fine because you barely care.
but anyhoo i suggest people read it anyway, because it's hilarious.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> I'm just glad you haven't told me to "bugger off mate".


Yet.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=324
> 
> this would do you fine because you barely care.
> but anyhoo i suggest people read it anyway, because it's hilarious.


----------



## antsf1990

Whats the verdict for Thermalright True 120? I can pick one up for £30??


----------



## psyfy

whats your current cooler fella?
in a push pull its better than a h50i if that helps
lap the bastard though it`l be rough as a 22yr old porn actress's face.
if you can get a fenair for that it`d be better







but im bias.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> whats your current cooler fella?
> in a push pull its better than a h50i if that helps
> lap the bastard though it`l be rough as a 22yr old porn actress's face.


What do you mean that? Why would it be rough? Akasa 965 Is my current cooler, brought it years ago but still works perfectly. There are much better coolers... I dont want to spend over £35. There is also Arctic Freezer Xtreme Extreme Rev2 for £35??


----------



## psyfy

i mean lap the surface on a sheet of glass and some 1200 grit wet and dry paper with autoosol and a drop of fairy liquid on, before you use it, its worth doing it. it can mean 8~10 c off temps, just make sure to clean it after with alcohol.


----------



## psyfy

Akasa 965....**** man .. put an extra fan on the new cooler and it`d still be better in a house fire.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> i mean lap the surface on a sheet of glass and some 1200 grit wet and dry paper with autoosol and a drop of fairy liquid on, before you use it, its worth doing it. it can mean 8~10 c off temps, just make sure to clean it after with alcohol.


joker.... So True 120 or freezer xtreme rev2?


----------



## psyfy

which revision of the true 120 if its the 6 pipe that, if not the freezer, but note the 120 takes the effort to flow some solder across the fins to make contact with the heatpipes, its little stuff like that that makes a difference... personally id get a titan fenair


----------



## psyfy

looked into it even more avoid the freezer.


----------



## psyfy

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Titan-Fenrir-TTC-NK85TZ-Universal-CPU-Cooler-/261964699761?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3cfe501871

not sure where you live but that's perfectly reasonable.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> not sure where you live but that's perfectly reasonable.


But i would also have to solder the heatsink and then smooth it out and then rub it down with alcohol. What about a Zalman CNPS10X PERFORMA £28 and mount 2 120mm fans it has a good finish copper heatsink and 10 copper heatpipes. Good Thermal results + I could add a 2nd 120mm fan??


----------



## Ade360

Hi,

Well I'm back with a new board: PK5 SE/EPU with a Xeon E5440.

I have got past the "...upgrade too release it's full potential" point. I come to do the Windows 7 Install and get through the initial phase through to expanding files.... Wait for ever to then be told that the relevant files are not available. (tried with three different DVDs) Only option is to switch off. (Also, system repair was just a complete no no - Sits there and then tells me the system can not be repaired (No worries on that front))

Now my question, should anybody have any ideas, is this: Is this likely to be a BIOS issue or could it be related to the Nvidia 8800 GTX card that I have in there.

Should it be either of these or anything else for that matter, does anybody have any ideas towards a solution?

I can find very little information about this combo out there.

Oh yes, it's:

XEON E5440, SLANS, C0, CPUID: 10676.

BIOS: P5K-SE-EPU-0501 with microcodes :
cpu00010676_plat00000001_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
cpu00010676_plat00000010_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin

Thanks in advance for any help.

Best regards

Adrian


----------



## psyfy

thats a ram issue, failing to extract the compressed files. try slacker timings drop dram fsb ratio so its 1.1. and/or up the voltage to the ram.


----------



## BugBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> What temperatures was it reaching @4,1GHz on air cooling under load? And why haven't you pushed it further? I'm just curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Its getting a little toasty
Prime95 running ...

http://valid.x86.fr/729nr9

I havent done much tuning, left cpu voltage ect. on Auto


----------



## Ade360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> thats a ram issue, failing to extract the compressed files. try slacker timings drop dram fsb ratio so its 1.1. and/or up the voltage to the ram.


I reset the BIOS to Standard on AI Overclocking but unfortunately I get exactly the same result.

There is an option to alter the CPU Ratio Setting, but it 's set to Auto and will not allow change (which I thought was a bit off!)

Oh, for a working machine....


----------



## psyfy

can you post screens of your bios please, use your phone to take pics mibbi. and i`l offer you a suggestion as to what the settings should be.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BugBash*
> 
> Its getting a little toasty
> Prime95 running ...
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/729nr9
> 
> I havent done much tuning, left cpu voltage ect. on Auto


What Cooler are you using? Also CPU voltage on auto is to high! Your CPU is @ 1.34v set your CPU voltage @ 1.3v that will be plenty for 4.1Ghz. Most x5470 will do 4.1 @ 1.28v. If you want it cooler you could try lowering it to 1.28-1.27v


----------



## BugBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> What Cooler are you using? Also CPU voltage on auto is probably why its getting toasty!! set it to manual @ 1.3v that will be plenty for 4.1Ghz


Thermalright Venomous X



Its been cleaned since the piccy BUT
Soon to be replaced by this lot


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BugBash*
> 
> Thermalright Venomous X
> 
> 
> 
> Its been cleaned since the piccy BUT
> Soon to be replaced by this lot


Take your CPU Vcore off auto! Set your CPU voltage to 1.3v MAX for 4.1Ghz. 1.34v is to much voltage, not surprised its getting toasty! (I have my x5470 @ 4.1 @ 1.28v). Once you have set it to 1.3v run prime 95 for 1hr and if there are no errors after 1hr, lower voltage again to 1.29 then run prime 95 again for 1hr. You should be able to run 4.1Ghz @ around 1.27-1.29v! The lower your CPU voltage is the lower your CPU temps are!!


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BugBash*
> 
> Its been cleaned since the piccy BUT
> Soon to be replaced by this lot


I like the r9 290x. Suppose your going to need all that cooling with with voltages on auto


----------



## JoanTheSpark

Just in case someone runs over my former posts here is the summary for my case:

*ASUS P5QL-EM with E5450 SLBBM* and modded BIOS - works fine, no problems.
I attached the modded BIOS in case someone can't do this himself.
Tool used: MMTOOL_3.22_1B_21Fix-BKMOD.exe (MD5: E1E9ADEC267D122D1E9C8195B602CE21)

E5450_0902.zip 601k .zip file

_CRC32: EE748685
MD5: A01F60DD0E1E34C8D510632A6584117A
SHA-1: FAE461FDCF5816EA822555D160CDEBF83AC7D89C_
[EDIT]To get the ram maxxed out on this board (8GB) one needs relatively expensive 4GB DDR2 modules that are double sided (I'm using Patriot PSD28G800K) as for this only 2 of the 4 slots are working.. if you want to use all 4 you're stuck with 4GB max.[/EDIT]

*DELL G45M03 with E5450 SLBBM* latest BIOS (AMIBIOS Vostro220 v1.3.0) - runs, but doesn't detect CPU correctly, fan controller not working (full RPM all time).
See here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/6720#post_23966002
According to people here BIOS is not moddable, so I didn't try any further - running an C2D E8400 now.
This board only has 2 DDR2 slots, so to get the ram maxxed out one needs relatively expensive 4GB DDR2 modules that are double sided (I'm using AMICROE AMI4GBSD-6400).

There is a Foxconn G45M-S_BIOS_815F1P10 for a board that looks pretty similar from name and things and one can open the BIOS with MMtool and I might actually try to get this flashed on a spare DELL G45M I have around (*) to see if it would work.. but probably not and I don't have a lot of time anyway.

*INTEL DG33BU with E5450 SLBBM* and latest BIOS DP0572P - except for the fans nothing works, no beeps, no POST, no monitor signal (neither onboard or pci-e GPU).
According to people here BIOS is not moddable - I tried to rename and open it with the tools, but no luck.
I didn't try any further - running an C2D E8400 now.
At least this board was able to take 4x 2GB DDR2 sticks so I have it running with 8GB.

*) I got 2 Vostro 220's and swapped the board of one to the Intel DG33BU as the board had been run in a moist climate and I'm after the 8GB capability.. DG33BU did cost me ~30bucks where as the G45M compatible 2x4GB DDR2 would have cost ~200bucks. Vostro 220 case had to be modded for this though, no drop in replacement!


----------



## Ade360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> can you post screens of your bios please, use your phone to take pics mibbi. and i`l offer you a suggestion as to what the settings should be.


Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Ade360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> can you post screens of your bios please, use your phone to take pics mibbi. and i`l offer you a suggestion as to what the settings should be.


Thanks for the offer. Now I am assuming that these are the relevant ones:










If you need anything else just let me know.
Oh, CPU ratio setting and FSB frequency will not allow change.
Here's hoping.
Adrian


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoanTheSpark*
> 
> so to get the ram maxxed out one needs relatively expensive 4GB DDR2 modules that are double sided (I'm using Patriot PSD28G800K)


How much did You pay for the Patriot PSD28G800K? You could of brought a better motherboard that supports 4x ram modules and 4x 2gb 1066 CL5 ram for around £70-80? Why dont you take the 2x Patriot PSD28G800K and the 2x AMICROE AMI4GBSD-6400 put them in the P5QL-EM and have 16GB ram?


----------



## Ade360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> can you post screens of your bios please, use your phone to take pics mibbi. and i`l offer you a suggestion as to what the settings should be.


Thanks for the offer. Now I am assuming that these are the relevant screenshots:









If I have missed anything or you need anything else just let me know.
Oh, CPU ratio setting and FSB frequency will not allow change. The missing ones have options Auto/Disabled/Enabled.
Missed one: FSB Strap to Northbridge: Auto/200MHz/266/33/400MHz
Here's hoping.
Thanks


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ade360*
> 
> Thanks for the offer. Now I am assuming that these are the relevant ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need anything else just let me know.
> Oh, CPU ratio setting and FSB frequency will not allow change.
> Here's hoping.
> Adrian


Psyfy was right Your ram timings are to tight.
These are Your Timings:

Set DRAM Timing Control = Manual
CASH# Latency = 6
RAS# to CAS# Delay = 6
RAS# Percharge = 6
RAS# Active Time = 18
RAS# to RAS# Delay = 3
Row Refresh Cycle Time = 55
Write Recovery Time = 6
Write to Read Delay = 3
Read to Precharge Control = 3

What Cpu + Motherboard + Ram, are You using?


----------



## JoanTheSpark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> How much did You pay for the Patriot PSD28G800K? You could of brought a better motherboard that supports 4x ram modules and 4x 2gb 1066 CL5 ram for around £70-80? Why dont you take the 2x Patriot PSD28G800K and the 2x AMICROE AMI4GBSD-6400 put them in the P5QL-EM and have 16GB ram?


To make a long story short:
- P5QL-EM was my first uATX board and I took it as it had support for 4 dimms and offered up to 8gb total ram *yay*
- bought it in 2009 with 2x 2GB dimms and wanted to upgrade later
- bought 2 more of the same 2gb dimms in 2010/11 I think and found that it didn't work *wut?*
- searched the inet and lo and behold, this board had an error with this.. for 8gb you need double sided 4gb dimms in 2 of the 4 slots only..








- I wanted 8gb and didn't had money for new board+cpu, so got the only ram that was possible
- those very same 4x 2gb dimms are now sitting in the DG33BU









Since that day I try to find reports about problems with 'bigger' stuff I intend to buy, but it still bites me now and then, as one just can't think as absurd as the problems are sometimes.









[edit]I edited the post further up for clarification.


----------



## Ade360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Psyfy was right Your ram timings are to tight.
> These are Your Timings:
> 
> Set DRAM Timing Control = Manual
> CASH# Latency = 6
> RAS# to CAS# Delay = 6
> RAS# Percharge = 6
> RAS# Active Time = 18
> RAS# to RAS# Delay = 3
> Row Refresh Cycle Time = 55
> Write Recovery Time = 6
> Write to Read Delay = 3
> Read to Precharge Control = 3
> 
> What Cpu + Motherboard + Ram, are You using?


Hi Ants,

It's an E5440, P5K SE/EPU. I've cut RAM to 4GB - 2x2 DDR2-800

But the values above; Are these not the same as they are when set up automatically. e.g. The greyed out line in the screen shot?

Anyway, I have just set these up and will wait for the inevitable!

I'll post!

EDIT: Well same old S^&*, just a different day!
It takes forever, but eventually gets to the installing windows, copying files ok. Expanding files eventually registers 0% (6 minutes) and then sits at 0% for .......too long to be natural 

No joy I am afraid. Same problem!

Ideas? Anybody?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ade360*
> 
> It's an E5440, P5K SE/EPU.
> But the values above; Are these not the same as they are when set up automatically. e.g. The greyed out line in the screen shot?
> 
> Anyway, I have just set these up and will wait for the inevitable!
> 
> I'll post!


Are you using 2 diffrent types of ram? If so You could plug 1 type in and see what the timmings are E.G 6-7-6-18. Then plug the other type in and see what the timings are E.G 6-6-6-20. You need to use the slowest values of both E.G 6-7-6-20. Auto is usually fine but not always when using 2 diffrent types of ram. If You are not using 2 diffrent types of ram and everything is on auto, then I had a laptop that i couldnt install windows on and had the same problem as You. I worked out 1 of my ram modules was dodgy (By trying 1 stick at a time) I brought a replacement module and eveything worked perfectly.... Maby Someone else might have more ideas to try.....


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoanTheSpark*


If i was You. I would buy a Asus p5q or p5q pro (Both will supoort the 4gb modules upto 16gb unlike the p5ql-em) (around £50) stick the Patriot PSD28G800K and AMICROE AMI4GBSD-6400 in and buy X5460 (£25) I would sell spare harddrives and the G45M03 and DG33BU Motherboards and any other bits i have, all really cheap so they sell quickly and knock my cost down abit. I would then overclock to 3.8Ghz (400x9.5) (400FSB) That will be the max overclock for ddr2 800 @ 1:1 ratio with a x5460. Then you would have a 3.8Ghz quadcore with 16gb ram







Depending on how many spare parts You have the costs could be really low??


----------



## Ade360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Are you using 2 diffrent types of ram? If so You could plug 1 type in and see what the timmings are E.G 6-7-6-18. Then plug the other type in and see what the timings are E.G 6-6-6-20. You need to use the slowest values of both E.G 6-7-6-20. Auto is usually fine but not always when using 2 diffrent types of ram. If You are not using 2 diffrent types of ram and everything is on auto, then I had a laptop that i couldnt install windows on and had the same problem as You. I worked out 1 of my ram modules was dodgy (By trying 1 stick at a time) I brought a replacement module and eveything worked perfectly.... Maby Someone else might have more ideas to try.....


4 sticks, 2 different manufacturers. So I have ensured 2 the same and tried both combinations. All with the same result!

Oh well, it was worth a try.
Thank you.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ade360*
> 
> 4 sticks, 2 different manufacturers. So I have ensured 2 the same and tried both combinations. All with the same result!
> 
> Oh well, it was worth a try.
> Thank you.


Do the different types have diffrent timings? Have you tried 1 stick at a time...


----------



## Ade360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Do the different types have diffrent timings? Have you tried 1 stick at a time...


They all have the same timings. But here goes trying one at a time.....


----------



## psyfy

fsb/northbridge strapping ratio needs changing probably to a factor of 2. try that.
also set your ddr as low as it can go which would be 667 from what i can see.

oh A.I overclocking to manual btw.


----------



## psyfy

these setting wont all be on the same tab, but starting off..

intel speedstep .disabled.
c1e disabled
max cpu id disabled
vanderpool disabled
cpu tm disabled
exe disable bit disabled

ai overclock manual
cpu settign 8.5
fsb strap to northbridge auto or 2.0
fsb feq 333
pcie auto or 100
dram frequency (as low as possibal) that will give you a 1:1 ratio
dram comand rate 2T
cas latency 5
ras to cas #5
ras pre#5
ras #atc 18

auto for the rest.

that should do it

@ade360
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ade360*
> 
> They all have the same timings. But here goes trying one at a time.....


edit if you have **** ram chage your timeings to 7-7-7-20 or 7-7-7-24 or if possible 8-8-8-20


----------



## Ade360

Same as - with 1 stick at a time!

I can't help but think I am missing something here.

I read a post some place saying they had this working but they were asking for BIOS mods to support SSE4 and VT-x not VT-d.

Pondering: "Could I have a similiar issue?"


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ade360*
> 
> Same as - with 1 stick at a time!
> 
> I can't help but think I am missing something here.
> 
> I read a post some place saying they had this working but they were asking for BIOS mods to support SSE4 and VT-x not VT-d.
> 
> Pondering: "Could I have a similiar issue?"


Not if you have the right microcodes... When you turn on your pc does it say anything about "unlocking full potential"?
If Your pondering then: Extract this Bios and flash. You are having problems with Windows not installing so you could have dodgy hardware so I wouldnt recommend flashing! If you going to flash. Then use dos environment. If the problem is the Bios and not dodgy hardware this should do the trick...

P5K-SE-EPU-0501.zip 617k .zip file


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> these setting wont all be on the same tab, but starting off..
> 
> intel speedstep .disabled.
> c1e disabled
> max cpu id disabled
> vanderpool disabled
> cpu tm disabled
> exe disable bit disabled


Execute Disable Bit (AKA = EDB + NX bit + XD bit) Should be Enabled! Its a feature that helps prevent exposure to viruses/malicious code. It has no effect on overclocking or performance and should not be disabled! Also Windows 8 + 8.1 and Windows 10 (When released), DONT work if Execute Disable Bit is disabled! If You want it Disabled then your making Your system less secure and good luck installing Windows 8 or higher


----------



## antsf1990

Anyone with AMD HD 6900 Series or lower = DirectX 12 is coming out with Windows 10 at the end of this month.







DX12 wont be available for Windows 7 and AMD HD 6000 Series or Lower Wont be DX12 Compatible!







So if You have a 6990 or 6970 or 6950 or Lower its time to upgrade before everyone finds out and there value drops!







You Wont have to shell out for a R9 Series as DX12 Requires Graphics Core Next (GCN) So the HD 7700 + 7900 Series are DX12 Compatible







I had a 6950 but I Upgraded to HD 7970 because I wanted DX12. Dont worry if Your not a gamer as HD 4000 or above will work fine on windows 10 but Not DX12. Also just to let Anyone know the HD 7970 is the same as R9 280x and the HD 7950 is the same as R9 280







. AMD just Rebranded the same cards to cut costs! So if Your looking at buying a R9 280x Dont forget the HD 7970 is the same. So get what is best value












AMD + WINDOWS:
http://www.amd.com/en-us/solutions/software-partners/microsoft/windows

NEW FEATURES OF DX12
https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2015/05/12/major-new-features-of-directx-12

GRAPHICS CARD SUPPORT FOR DX12 AND GRAPHICS CARD SUPPORT FOR WINDOWS 10
https://community.amd.com/message/2650253#2650253


----------



## JoanTheSpark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> If i was You. I would buy a Asus p5q or p5q pro (Both will supoort the 4gb modules upto 16gb unlike the p5ql-em) (around £50) stick the Patriot PSD28G800K and AMICROE AMI4GBSD-6400 in and buy X5460 (£25) I would sell spare harddrives and the G45M03 and DG33BU Motherboards and any other bits i have, all really cheap so they sell quickly and knock my cost down abit. I would then overclock to 3.8Ghz (400x9.5) (400FSB) That will be the max overclock for ddr2 800 @ 1:1 ratio with a x5460. Then you would have a 3.8Ghz quadcore with 16gb ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on how many spare parts You have the costs could be really low??


I got a quad core with 3.5Ghz and 16GB of DDR3 ram to work on in mITX format in a custom case.. those computers above are just for the workshop or family members who use them for their daily surfing/mailing/office and are switched off most of the time.. there is really no need to turn them into a more powerful gaming/working machine - they're already overpowered for what they are being used for - I just got them up to my personal spec


----------



## PanMelas

Good day to all

I recently got a Xeon X5492 and an Asus P5QC motherboard. Just a few days ago, before I get this motherboard, I temporarily installed the X5492 on another Asus Mobo, the P5Q Pro Turbo, trying to see if it works with it.

Initially, the P5Q Pro Turbo BIOS detected and "saw" the X5492, but when I tried to install a Windows 8.1, 64-bit OS, I was receiving a blue screen and a warning message, saying that something was wrong with the kernel of the OS (some file missing). When I replaced the Xeon X5492 with a "normal" (older) Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600, the Operating System was normally installed, without this warning.

I am now thinking to retry the Xeon on the Asus P5QC and see if it works completely and correctly with it.

Has anyone any experience at all about it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## psyfy

microcodes ?


----------



## JoanTheSpark

As psyfy says, did you modify the BIOS with the needed microcodes for the Xeons, so that your mobo knows how to handle them before you installed them?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoanTheSpark*
> 
> As psyfy says, did you modify the BIOS with the needed microcodes for the Xeons


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> microcodes ?


 P5K-SE-EPU-0501.zip 617k .zip file


Contains X54XX E54XX L54XX (E0, C0, G0, R0) Microcodes


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoanTheSpark*
> 
> those computers above are just for the workshop or family members who use them for their daily surfing/mailing/office and are switched off most of the time.. there is really no need to turn them into a more powerful gaming/working machine - they're already overpowered for what they are being used for - I just got them up to my personal spec


Oh i see


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanMelas*
> 
> Good day to all
> 
> I recently got a Xeon X5492 and an Asus P5QC motherboard. Just a few days ago, before I get this motherboard, I temporarily installed the X5492 on another Asus Mobo, the P5Q Pro Turbo, trying to see if it works with it.
> 
> Initially, the P5Q Pro Turbo BIOS detected and "saw" the X5492, but when I tried to install a Windows 8.1, 64-bit OS, I was receiving a blue screen and a warning message, saying that something was wrong with the kernel of the OS (some file missing). When I replaced the Xeon X5492 with a "normal" (older) Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600, the Operating System was normally installed, without this warning.
> 
> I am now thinking to retry the Xeon on the Asus P5QC and see if it works completely and correctly with it.
> 
> Has anyone any experience at all about it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If You dont have the Microcodes
You will need to extract and flash this Bios

P5Q-PRO-ASUS-TURBO-0701.zip 749k .zip file


P5QC-ASUS-2103.zip 737k .zip file


Also Execute Disable Bit Needs to Enabled in the Bios to Install and run Windows 8

Hope this helps....


----------



## Ade360

Hi Guys,

Well I have tried all of the above and still no joy!

I am thinking my only solution to this problem is to invest a fiver in a crappy 775 chip. Plug that in to ensure that this is not a motherboard/graphics card issue.

Any thoughts on that one?

Cheers

Adrian


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ade360*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Well I have tried all of the above and still no joy!
> 
> I am thinking my only solution to this problem is to invest a fiver in a crappy 775 chip. Plug that in to ensure that this is not a motherboard/graphics card issue.
> 
> Any thoughts on that one?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Adrian


I Doubt the CPU or GPU are the problem... My verdict = Ram or Motherboard, Likley Motherboard as You have tested all 4 modules separately.


----------



## psyfy

it does have to be a minimum of ddr 800, not sure what ram you have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ade360*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Well I have tried all of the above and still no joy!
> 
> I am thinking my only solution to this problem is to invest a fiver in a crappy 775 chip. Plug that in to ensure that this is not a motherboard/graphics card issue.
> 
> Any thoughts on that one?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Adrian


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> it does have to be a minimum of ddr 800, not sure what ram you have.




Minimum of ddr2 667


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ade360*


Has this Motherboard been overclocked before? The P5K SE/EPU has no heatsink on its mosfets. Motherboards that are designed for overclocking always have heatsinks to keep them cooler. The P5K SE/EPU will let you overclock but I would avoid!


----------



## PanMelas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> If You dont have the Microcodes
> You will need to extract and flash this Bios
> 
> P5Q-PRO-ASUS-TURBO-0701.zip 749k .zip file
> 
> 
> P5QC-ASUS-2103.zip 737k .zip file
> 
> 
> Also Execute Disable Bit Needs to Enabled in the Bios to Install and run Windows 8
> 
> Hope this helps....


Thank you for your useful information. Apparently, I don't know what the "Microcodes" are (_I admit that I have not been able to read all 700+ pages of this thread, where this term is possibly explained_). However I have already updated the BIOS on both of my above quoted Asus motherboards to the latest one (0701 for th P5Q Pro Turbo and 2103 for the P5QC).

So the basic question remains:

Can the P5QC accept the X5492 and work with it on a Windows 8.1 64-bit environment?

Thanks again.


----------



## Ade360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> it does have to be a minimum of ddr 800, not sure what ram you have.


It is ddr2-800. I have tried the bios from Antsf. I have set all of the values as suggested. Still the same result.

I am going to go back to stage one and start from the beginning!

I'll be back in a couple of days and let you know how things are going.

Thanks again. I'm now going to try and let my hair grow back


----------



## Geeba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> So you're pretty much encountering a similiar problem to the one I've had yesterday. With my P35-DS4 (which is a decent overclocking board) I couldn't get X5460 stable @3,8GHz, 1,3V, where as with my friend's P35-DS3 (worse motherboard for overclocking) it runs like a champ at 3,[email protected],24V (due to HUGE VDrop).
> 
> A few suggestions: perform a FULL CMOS reset (power off, unplug the power cord, press the power button a few times, remove the battery from the motherboard for 2 minutes, put the battery back, shorten the CMOS Clear jumper on your motherboard for 30 seconds, plug the power cord/turn on the PSU by the switch with CMOS clear jumper still shortened, wait 10 seconds, unshorten the jumper and start up your system). I don't know why but it seems to make a difference as opposed to only removing the battery / using the CMOS Clear jumper. While doing that, also inspect your motherboard's CPU socket for broken/bent pints, straighten them out if needed. Also, use a different PC to mod the BIOS or download it from genius website and flash it before doing anything else, as I've learned yesterday - with some motherboards, microcodes update is necessary to get the Xeon stable. Next, remove all but 1 memory module for testing purpose. Try booting up your system at stock CPU settings. If it's still unstable, try bumping northbridge voltage a bit (+0,1V) and see if that makes a difference. Next, set PCI-E frequency to auto, memory timings/voltage manually to factory settings. Also, set VCore manually to 1,24V. Last but not least, try disabling C1E, EIST, Virtualization Technology, enable Execute Disable Bit and try reinstalling your system. If despite doing all that you still can't stabilize your system then clearly, this your motherboard does not work with Xeon's as it should. In that case, all I can think of is selling it and buying something with P35/P45 chipset (I know I sound like a broken record, but these chipsets just work with this mod, unlike some nForce).


Well I thought I had it, I even started writing this!

_I dont want to count my chickens.... bit I think I've sussed it!!!

The Xeon x5460 has been storming along now for a full install of 8.1 Pro and all the updates.. no crashes_

I'd tried a load of settings, memory, CPU etc and it appeared stable.. then bang! BSOD.... I gave up at that point... for anyone else surfing in the Asus P5N32-E SLI Plus does not work with a X5460 Xeon! - I spent days trying to get it to work...definitely not a faulty CPU as that is now in my Medion PC (Gigabyte) and running like a champ!

The board went to eBay with a Core2 CPU and 4GB of RAM, and I offset the cost of a second hand Asus P8P67 and an i5 2500K







- that is running sweet! hoping for 4Ghz, I'll throw in a GTX 760 and that will become the 1080p TV Game rig!







should run most games sufficiently

Thanks again thou Wojton for all your help.... now what CPU can I shoehorn into the 1155 socket? hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Geeba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanMelas*
> 
> Thank you for your useful information. Apparently, I don't know what the "Microcodes" are (_I admit that I have not been able to read all 700+ pages of this thread, where this term is possibly explained_). However I have already updated the BIOS on both of my above quoted Asus motherboards to the latest one (0701 for th P5Q Pro Turbo and 2103 for the P5QC).
> 
> So the basic question remains:
> 
> Can the P5QC accept the X5492 and work with it on a Windows 8.1 64-bit environment?
> 
> Thanks again.


I had the same issue with the Asus P5N32-E SLI Plus the hardware appeared to work fine, loaded the microcode as well, but Windows was completely unstable, really odd BSOD's like memory manager, missing files, trying to write to read only memory.. - yet if I put the Q6600 back in I didnt get these errors or crashes and windows ran fine. I tried Windows 10 and 8.1 then move on to SteamOS which refused to install with the X5460 installed (kernel panic) but installed fine with the Q6600... I guess some boards just dont work....


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanMelas*
> 
> Thank you for your useful information. Apparently, I don't know what the "Microcodes" are (_I admit that I have not been able to read all 700+ pages of this thread, where this term is possibly explained_). However I have already updated the BIOS on both of my above quoted Asus motherboards to the latest one (0701 for th P5Q Pro Turbo and 2103 for the P5QC).


............................................................................................
To get a Xeon 771 CPU to work in a 775 Socket you will need to flash Your Bios with Xeon microcodes! The Bios files i uploaded are not the ones you download off the ASUS website!

You may have updated to the latest Bios version from the Asus website but it WONT contain Xeon microcodes
These Bios files Contain Xeon Microcodes:

P5QC-ASUS-2103.zip 737k .zip file


P5Q-PRO-ASUS-TURBO-0701.zip 749k .zip file


Extract and Flash.....

Then Enable Execute Disable Bit in the Bios

Then Report back and let me know.....

Also I would recommend the P5Q PRO TURBO over the P5QC.

Also Did You buy the P5QC Becuase of ddr3 support???
You will have very little to no gain in game performance from the ddr3 vs ddr2!

ddr2 has plenty of read/write speed for any game so you wont see any diffrence in performance. Only benchmarks will set them apart.
Best way to work out performance of your ram is:

CAS / Frequency (MHz) × 1000 = X ns

Examples:

Ddr2 667mhz cl7
(7 / 667) × 1000 = 10.49 ns

ddr2 1066mhz cl5
(5 / 1066) × 1000 = 4.6 ns

ddr2 1000mhz cl5
(5 / 1000) x 1000 = 5 ns

dd3 1333mhz cl12
(12 / 1333) × 1000 = 9.0 ns

ddr3 2133mhz cl11
(11 / 2133) × 1000 = 5.15 ns

As you can see ns between ddr3 vs ddr2. There will be a higher read/write speed from ddr3 2133mhz but very little to no effect on gaming. The P5QC Only supports ddr3 1333Mhz. So ddr3 1333mhz CL7 = 5.2 ns vs ddr2 1066mhz CL5 = 4.6 ns. So the fastest ram for that Motherboard will probably be ddr2! One thing that is important is price, ddr3 is cheaper then ddr2. What ddr3/dd2 ram do you have?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geeba*
> 
> I guess some boards just dont work....


That is True! The P5N32-E SLI Is a NVIDIA nForce 680i chipset and is known to have Compatibilty Problems with Xeons.
But the ASUS P5Q PRO TURBO and P5QC Both have P45 Chipset and Work Perfectly with Xeons!


----------



## Ade360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Has this Motherboard been overclocked before? The P5K SE/EPU has no heatsink on its mosfets. Motherboards that are designed for overclocking always have heatsinks to keep them cooler. The P5K SE/EPU will let you overclock but I would avoid!


I do bought the mobo off eBay, so no idea If it's ever been overclocked!
I wasn't particularly going down this route to overclock. Merely to have a quicker machine with descent graphics. So , at the moment, overclocking is not an issue (although I am sure it will become one once as I get to the "if-only I could" stage).
Anyway, I can't see any blown capacitors or anything...
Oh, FSB Strap to North Bridge: options are auto/200/266/333/400mhz, selecting 200 sets ddr2 to 1111Mhz. What's all that about then?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ade360*
> 
> FSB Strap to North Bridge: options are auto/200/266/333/400mhz, selecting 200 sets ddr2 to 1111Mhz. What's all that about then?


Well unless You have 1111Mhz ram (pc2-9200 or pc2-9600) it wont post lol

FSB Strap is a divider between the cpu cycles and ram cycles. 400Mhz FSB Strap or 1:1 FSB Divider has the lowest latency as for every cpu cycle there is a ram cycle = 1:1
Easiest way to explain = By dividing clock cycles between the cpu and ram it allows high FSB while keeping low DRAM Frequency or it allows low FSB while keeping high DRAM Frequency.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ade360*
> 
> I do bought the mobo off eBay, so no idea If it's ever been overclocked!
> I wasn't particularly going down this route to overclock. Merely to have a quicker machine with descent graphics. So , at the moment, overclocking is not an issue (although I am sure it will become one once as I get to the "if-only I could" stage).


When You get past Your "if-only" Stage Avoid overclocking LOL


----------



## Geeba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> That is True! The P5N32-E SLI Is a NVIDIA nForce 680i chipset and is known to have Compatibilty Problems with Xeons.
> But the ASUS P5Q PRO TURBO and P5QC Both have P45 Chipset and Work Perfectly with Xeons!


Yep I'm aware of the nForce limitations, the P5N32-E SLI is also down as tested and compatible with X5460.... in my case it wasnt.


----------



## PanMelas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> ............................................................................................
> To get a Xeon 771 CPU to work in a 775 Socket you will need to flash Your Bios with Xeon microcodes! The Bios files i uploaded are not the ones you download off the ASUS website!
> 
> You may have updated to the latest Bios version from the Asus website but it WONT contain Xeon microcodes
> These Bios files Contain Xeon Microcodes:
> 
> P5QC-ASUS-2103.zip 737k .zip file
> 
> 
> P5Q-PRO-ASUS-TURBO-0701.zip 749k .zip file
> 
> 
> Extract and Flash.....
> 
> Then Enable Execute Disable Bit in the Bios
> 
> Then Report back and let me know.....
> 
> Also I would recommend the P5Q PRO TURBO over the P5QC.
> 
> Also Did You buy the P5QC Becuase of ddr3 support???
> You will have very little to no gain in game performance from the ddr3 vs ddr2!
> 
> ddr2 has plenty of read/write speed for any game so you wont see any diffrence in performance. Only benchmarks will set them apart.
> Best way to work out performance of your ram is:
> 
> CAS / Frequency (MHz) × 1000 = X ns
> 
> Examples:
> 
> Ddr2 667mhz cl7
> (7 / 667) × 1000 = 10.49 ns
> 
> ddr2 1066mhz cl5
> (5 / 1066) × 1000 = 4.6 ns
> 
> ddr2 1000mhz cl5
> (5 / 1000) x 1000 = 5 ns
> 
> dd3 1333mhz cl12
> (12 / 1333) × 1000 = 9.0 ns
> 
> ddr3 2133mhz cl11
> (11 / 2133) × 1000 = 5.15 ns
> 
> As you can see ns between ddr3 vs ddr2. There will be a higher read/write speed from ddr3 2133mhz but very little to no effect on gaming. The P5QC Only supports ddr3 1333Mhz. So ddr3 1333mhz CL7 = 5.2 ns vs ddr2 1066mhz CL5 = 4.6 ns. So the fastest ram for that Motherboard will probably be ddr2! One thing that is important is price, ddr3 is cheaper then ddr2. What ddr3/dd2 ram do you have?


Good morning, again

Thanks a lot for the clarification of this issue. I already downloaded and saved these zip files. I will certainly use them, to update the BIOS on both motherboards of mine, although I doupt if I can do it with the P5Q Pro Turbo, because later on this mobo appeared inoperative. However, I have not checked it thoroughly and this issue is something that has to be addressed in the (near) future.

Because of this reason, I was forced to get the P5QC, to replace the (possibly) damaged P5Q Pro Turbo, since I was not able to find an identical replacement of it, immediately after that incident.

I am aware of what you noted about using DDR2 over DDR3 on the P5QC. In fact, I am about to use 4 DIMMs of 2GB each (two sets of Kingston KHX8500D2K2/4G - total 8GB of 1066MHz CL-5 DDR2 RAM) on this mobo.

And finally, the PC about to be built will not be used for gaming, but for some other demanding jobs, especially video capturing and editing.

Thanks again.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanMelas*
> 
> Good morning, again
> 
> Thanks a lot for the clarification of this issue. I already downloaded and saved these zip files. I will certainly use them, to update the BIOS on both motherboards of mine, although I doupt if I can do it with the P5Q Pro Turbo, because later on this mobo appeared inoperative. However, I have not checked it thoroughly and this issue is something that has to be addressed in the (near) future.
> 
> Because of this reason, I was forced to get the P5QC, to replace the (possibly) damaged P5Q Pro Turbo, since I was not able to find an identical replacement of it, immediately after that incident.
> 
> I am aware of what you noted about using DDR2 over DDR3 on the P5QC. In fact, I am about to use 4 DIMMs of 2GB each (two sets of Kingston KHX8500D2K2/4G - total 8GB of 1066MHz CL-5 DDR2 RAM) on this mobo.
> 
> And finally, the PC about to be built will not be used for gaming, but for some other demanding jobs, especially video capturing and editing.
> 
> Thanks again.


What makes You think the P5Q PRO TURBO is (possibly) damaged?


----------



## Ade360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Well unless You have 1111Mhz ram (pc2-9200 or pc2-9600) it wont post lol
> 
> FSB Strap is a divider between the cpu cycles and ram cycles. 400Mhz FSB Strap or 1:1 FSB Divider has the lowest latency as for every cpu cycle there is a ram cycle = 1:1
> Easiest way to explain = By dividing clock cycles between the cpu and ram it allows high FSB while keeping low DRAM Frequency or it allows low FSB while keeping high DRAM Frequency.
> When You get past Your "if-only" Stage Avoid overclocking LOL


It looks like that may get be a long long way away! Now somebody mentioned that this can be a parallel cpu, and I am wondering; is the fact that the E5440 can operate in a multi-processor environment coming into play? Now that's a whole raft of different issues?
EDIT: Sorry, looked at the x5460. That can run dual CPU and people have that working! So that last paragraph of mine is rubbish!


----------



## Arxontas

I don't think this mod makes sense anymore.

Back in Dec 2013 when I sold my QX9650 at e-bay, Q9650 went for abt 170 GBP and I was able to sell my QX9650 for 230 GBP if memory serves.

Right now, the price of the Q9650 has dropped to 45-50 GBP while Intel Xeon E5450 SLANQ sells for 42 GBP.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=q9650&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684

A Q9550, which is the exact same chip with the Q9650 with slightly lower multiplier, sells for 30 GBP:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=q9550&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684

So, there is no point in modding the mobo and going through all this arduous procedure with BIOS flashing etc just to save 5 GBP. Just grab a Q9550 for 30 GBP and you are good to go.

Like all things in life, this mod has completed its cycle.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> I don't think this mod makes sense anymore.
> 
> Back in Dec 2013 when I sold my QX9650 at e-bay, Q9650 went for abt 170 GBP and I was able to sell my QX9650 for 230 GBP if memory serves.
> 
> Right now, the price of the Q9650 has dropped to 45-50 GBP while Intel Xeon E5450 SLANQ sells for 42 GBP.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=q9650&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684
> 
> A Q9550, which is the exact same chip with the Q9650 with slightly lower multiplier, sells for 30 GBP:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=q9550&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684
> 
> So, there is no point in modding the mobo and going through all this arduous procedure with BIOS flashing etc just to save 5 GBP. Just grab a Q9550 for 30 GBP and you are good to go.
> 
> Like all things in life, this mod has completed its cycle.


Good luck getting the q9550 to 4Ghz!!! Even if Your motherboard is able to do 1800FSB Which even decent Motherboards will struggle with!!! Even if Your Motherboard will do 1800FSB the q9550 would only be at 3.8Ghz. To get the q9550 to 4Ghz Your Motherboard would have to do 1900FSB!! I have NEVER seen a Motherboard that can do 1900FSB!!!!! The q9650 has a 9x Multi so You might be able to get 4Ghz if Your Motherboard can do 1800fsb!! LOL! The x5470 has a 10x Multi so it can do 4Ghz at 1600FSB!!! This Forum is for the people who want 4Ghz or more and that is VERY big ask for a core2quad!!!!! The Fastest CPUs for the 775 socket are the Xeons. Otherwise this Forum would be pretty pointless dont You think???? Also say Your Motherboard could do 1800FSB with a q9650 the amount of Vcore needed for the q9650 You would have to have a Monster cooler! SO X5470 = 4Ghz at 1600FSB and about 1.25-1.27Vcore VS q9650 at 1800FSB and over 1.4Vcore!

Take into account the higher the FSB on Your Motherboard the higher the Northbridge Voltage has to be! So basically Your Cooking Your Q9650 and Motherboard to get to 4Ghz! The x5470 will do 4Ghz at 1.25-1.27Vcore You could cool that with a standard cooler! 1600 FSB is what many Motherboard are designed to do so You wont have to push Your Motherboard either!!

So the Question You got to ask Yourself which should i buy
q9550 for £30 or a x5460 for £25??
q9650 for £50 or a x5470 for £45??
Xeons are way better then the Core2Quads!!!
Also with over 7000 Posts i think the Mod is going strong!


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ade360*
> 
> It looks like that may get be a long long way away! Now somebody mentioned that this can be a parallel cpu, and I am wondering; is the fact that the E5440 can operate in a multi-processor environment coming into play? Now that's a whole raft of different issues?
> EDIT: Sorry, looked at the x5460. That can run dual CPU and people have that working! So that last paragraph of mine is rubbish!


Dual processor environment is for server Motherboards. Its irrelevant unless you want to run 2 xeons on a server Motherboard?


----------



## Ade360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Dual processor environment is for server Motherboards. Its irrelevant unless you want to run 2 xeons on a server Motherboard?


Well no I don't, so as you say irrelevant!
In order to save my remaining folicles, I have invested a fiver in a 775 chip. When I get this thing up and running and can confirm that all the other components are working I will try again.
What really hacks me off about this is that it (the e5440) worked with a DG31GL with no probs at all. Get a bit enthusiastic and look what happens?


----------



## PanMelas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> What makes You think the P5Q PRO TURBO is (possibly) damaged?


Well, you are right on this point. When I firstly posted my questions, I did not provide the whole story. Let me do it now.

I got the P5Q Pro Turbo as a used item from Ebay, at a price which looked reasonable to me. After the first (and failed) trials with the Xeon X5492, I replaced the Xeon with the C2 Quad Q6600, as I wrote, just to be able to load the Windows 8.1 Pro 64-bit on the PC under construction.

This first step was achieved, having the motherboard on a CoolerMaster Test Bench V1.0 CL-001-KKN1-GP.

When this was succesful, I continued the building of the computer, transfering the P5Q Pro Turbo in a normal full tower PC box and installing all the necessary hardware for it. I have to note here that I was initially using two RAM DIMMs of the Corsair Dominator CM2X2048-8500C5D (2x2GB, total 4GB), having in mind to install a total of 8GB of the same model.

When the motherboard was installed in the tower, having the Q6600 on it, I installed all four RAM DIMMs and I tried to start the system up. This was not achieved. Initially, I thought that something might be wrong with one or more of the installed DIMMs. So, I removed all of them and I started testing the system, by installing one by one the DIMMs, only one at a time. At the end, the system could not yet be started. Then, I replaced these DIMMs with Kingston DIMMs, which I was sure that were 100% good (tested on another PC). No results again. Finally, I tried some other DIMMs (Crucial), but again, there was no success.

(Note: _The Corsair Dominator CM2X2048-8500C5D is NOT in the Asus QVL. I asked Asus for it and they responded with a message, saying that sinnce these are not in QVL, they are not sure if they can work with the motherboard or not_)

Because I was in a hurry (_I was leaving next day for my country house and I had to pack things_), I left the motherboard aside, thinking to retest it again, when I return from the country. In the meantime, I had to find a replacement for the (possibly) damaged P5Q Pro Turbo, but this had to be done as soon as possible. My research resulted on the P5QC, a motherboard which was of course inferior to the P5Q Pro Turbo, but it was covering my immediate needs. This is why, I went to it and purchased it just a few hours before my departure. It was of course, also used, but the seller is in Greece, not far away from home and the purchase was done with a person-to-person contact, something that is not possible at Ebay.

This is the whole story of it. As I initially wrote, I was not able to perform a thorough check for the P5Q Pro Turbo. If you can give a better idea on how to check it, in addition to what I described, I will certainly appreciate and use, as soon as I return home.

Thanks again for your interest.
-


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ade360*
> 
> Well no I don't, so as you say irrelevant!
> In order to save my remaining folicles, I have invested a fiver in a 775 chip. When I get this thing up and running and can confirm that all the other components are working I will try again.
> What really hacks me off about this is that it (the e5440) worked with a DG31GL with no probs at all. Get a bit enthusiastic and look what happens?


Yea I know.......







I think Your Motherboard is probably dodgy.... If that is the case, whats Your next move?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanMelas*
> 
> Well, you are right on this point. When I firstly posted my questions, I did not provide the whole story. Let me do it now.
> 
> I got the P5Q Pro Turbo as a used item from Ebay, at a price which looked reasonable to me. After the first (and failed) trials with the Xeon X5492, I replaced the Xeon with the C2 Quad Q6600, as I wrote, just to be able to load the Windows 8.1 Pro 64-bit on the PC under construction.
> 
> This first step was achieved, having the motherboard on a CoolerMaster Test Bench V1.0 CL-001-KKN1-GP.
> 
> When this was succesful, I continued the building of the computer, transfering the P5Q Pro Turbo in a normal full tower PC box and installing all the necessary hardware for it. I have to note here that I was initially using two RAM DIMMs of the Corsair Dominator CM2X2048-8500C5D (2x2GB, total 4GB), having in mind to install a total of 8GB of the same model.
> 
> When the motherboard was installed in the tower, having the Q6600 on it, I installed all four RAM DIMMs and I tried to start the system up. This was not achieved. Initially, I thought that something might be wrong with one or more of the installed DIMMs. So, I removed all of them and I started testing the system, by installing one by one the DIMMs, only one at a time. At the end, the system could not yet be started. Then, I replaced these DIMMs with Kingston DIMMs, which I was sure that were 100% good (tested on another PC). No results again. Finally, I tried some other DIMMs (Crucial), but again, there was no success.
> 
> (Note: _The Corsair Dominator CM2X2048-8500C5D is NOT in the Asus QVL. I asked Asus for it and they responded with a message, saying that sinnce these are not in QVL, they are not sure if they can work with the motherboard or not_)
> 
> Because I was in a hurry (_I was leaving next day for my country house and I had to pack things_), I left the motherboard aside, thinking to retest it again, when I return from the country. In the meantime, I had to find a replacement for the (possibly) damaged P5Q Pro Turbo, but this had to be done as soon as possible. My research resulted on the P5QC, a motherboard which was of course inferior to the P5Q Pro Turbo, but it was covering my immediate needs. This is why, I went to it and purchased it just a few hours before my departure. It was of course, also used, but the seller is in Greece, not far away from home and the purchase was done with a person-to-person contact, something that is not possible at Ebay.
> 
> This is the whole story of it. As I initially wrote, I was not able to perform a thorough check for the P5Q Pro Turbo. If you can give a better idea on how to check it, in addition to what I described, I will certainly appreciate and use, as soon as I return home.
> 
> Thanks again for your interest.
> -


Sounds to me if You have checked everything is plugged in and the motherboard wont work and you have tested with diffrent types of ram etc, Then its (possibly) damaged.... Well the P5QC Runs on the P45 Chipset and Uses the same 8 phase power design as the P5Q, So it will be a very good Overclocker... Becuase You have a good Motherboard i would Recommend the x5470. As the x5492 wont overclock much
E.G
The x5492 1600fsb = 3.4Ghz
The x5470 1600fsb = 4Ghz
You will be Runniing 1600fsb with x5492. If you was to run 1600fsb with the x5470 You would be doing 4Ghz








If that was me i would sell the x5492 and buy x5470. Then you would have a 4Ghz quadcore with a Descent Mobo and ddr2 1066 ram. It wouldnt cost you anything as the selling the x5492 would cover the cost of the x5470







(If You was to buy a better cooler then You could do 4.2+)


----------



## Scrooge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> You can also try to attach thermal sensor from your case to the heat sink (somewhere near the base) to at least get an indication how high are temperatures.
> If you are sure that cooling is installed properly, than maybe you have some OC BIOS settings that you forgot to change before installing new cpu. Get into the BIOS, change settings if needed or load default. If that still doesn't help, than reset CMOS with a jumper.
> 
> BTW you should patch your BIOS with Xeon microcodes (use standard LGA775 cpu for flashing)


Does the Gigabyte EP45-DS3L need any changes to the BIOS prior to installing a Xeon mod? Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrooge*
> 
> Does the Gigabyte EP45-DS3L need any changes to the BIOS prior to installing a Xeon mod? Any advice would be much appreciated!


1st = Extract and Fash this Bios 2nd = Install xeon CPU
(If Running Windows 8 or above then make sure Execute Disable Bit is Enabled)

EP45DS3L.zip 519k .zip file


----------



## TheProfiteer

Hey guys so I have a p5q with the 2209 bios patched using delidded instructions. I have sse4.1 and vtx showing up in cpuz but I'm still getting the cpu message at post. Tired jumper and battery reset but it's still there. Any advice on getting rid of the message?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Hey guys so I have a p5q with the 2209 bios patched using delidded instructions. I have sse4.1 and vtx showing up in cpuz but I'm still getting the cpu message at post. Tired jumper and battery reset but it's still there. Any advice on getting rid of the message?


I have a P5Q and this Bios works perfect
Extract and flash.
I used ASUSupdate to flash Via Windows
Works on XP Vista Windows 7 32 and 64
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/ASUSUpdt_V71601_XPVistaWin7.zip

P5Q-ASUS-2209.zip 756k .zip file


Let me know how it goes


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> I have a P5Q and this Bios works perfect
> 
> P5Q-ASUS-2209.zip 756k .zip file


Sweet thanks man I'll try it out soon as I get home.

Now I'm flashing it using the ezflash utility on the board, that ok with this bios?


----------



## Ade360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Yea I know.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Your Motherboard is probably dodgy.... If that is the case, whats Your next move?


To that, I am not sure. I now have 3 motherboards in my possession. The original dq31gl (No pcie), a dq35mp (wrong chip set - expensive lesson) and the one under discussion. I am bloody well sure I am not traipsing around eBay for another one?
I think I am now at, if not beyond, the throwing good money after bad situation.
I think an overall rethink maybe in order. I'll let you know when that new processor arrives - If the mobo works with it or not - that is the decisive issue.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Sweet thanks man I'll try it out soon as I get home.
> 
> Now I'm flashing it using the ezflash utility on the board, that ok with this bios?


Well i have not tested ezflash
If You go to the ASUS P5Q Website
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5Q/HelpDesk_Download/
Enter Your OS
Go to Utilities
The bottom of the list under BETA
ASUS Update V7.16.01 That Works Perfectly So thats what I would Recommend!


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*


When did You get ASUS P5Q? You had a EP45T-UD3LR?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ade360*
> 
> To that, I am not sure. I now have 3 motherboards in my possession. The original dq31gl (No pcie), a dq35mp (wrong chip set - expensive lesson) and the one under discussion. I am bloody well sure I am not traipsing around eBay for another one?
> I think I am now at, if not beyond, the throwing good money after bad situation.
> I think an overall rethink maybe in order. I'll let you know when that new processor arrives - If the mobo works with it or not - that is the decisive issue.


Well if its dodgy then traipsing around ebay is what You will be doing.... What GPU do You have?


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> When did You get ASUS P5Q? You had a EP45T-UD3LR?


I've actually been hoarding parts in hopes of setting up a gaming cluster. I was going for a 4 system setup and started with the 771 mod, but then started getting good deals on x58 stuff and P55 stuff, even got my hands on 2 1155 boards/cpus

All in all right now I have (not counting the three systems that are operational at my house)

4 x 775 boards with xeons
3 x 1366 boards with xeons
3 x 1156 boards with xeons
2 x 1155 boards with i5/i7
2 x crap amd systems

I have more stuff know then I know what to do with.

So I'm trying to use all stuff I have to make a few complete systems to sell to get some money back, it's tough to make a decision tho because it seems that parting out will net me more.

Either way I'm drowning in old tech


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanMelas*


When You flash Bios, If Your using Windows:
Use this tool:
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/ASUSUpdt_V71601_XPVistaWin7.zip
It will work perfectly on both P5Q PRO TURBO and P5QC


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> When did You get ASUS P5Q? You had a EP45T-UD3LR?


I do have one of those ud3lrs in my parents computer, humming along at 4ghz with a 6970 and my city raidmax psu (its a 735w ,full modular, not the 530 I thought it was)


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> I've actually been hoarding parts in hopes of setting up a gaming cluster. I was going for a 4 system setup and started with the 771 mod, but then started getting good deals on x58 stuff and P55 stuff, even got my hands on 2 1155 boards/cpus
> 
> All in all right now I have (not counting the three systems that are operational at my house)
> 
> 4 x 775 boards with xeons
> 3 x 1366 boards with xeons
> 3 x 1156 boards with xeons
> 2 x 1155 boards with i5/i7
> 2 x crap amd systems
> 
> I have more stuff know then I know what to do with.
> 
> So I'm trying to use all stuff I have to make a few complete systems to sell to get some money back, it's tough to make a decision tho because it seems that parting out will net me more.
> 
> Either way I'm drowning in old tech


Why the need for 14 Motherboards








X58 System would be nice!! But cost to much Money!








Im still using the 771 Mod atm becuase its Cheap and Plays all the games i want. (BF4 Mostly)
Im in the Middle of AMD FX8370 with 2133Mhz CL11 ram and M5A99FX PRO R2.0 Motherboard but Never can be botherd to finish it...
So why the need for more then 1 System?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> I do have one of those ud3lrs in my parents computer, humming along at 4ghz with a 6970 and my city raidmax psu (its a 735w ,full modular, not the 530 I thought it was)


ok..... So whats Your plan for the P5Q?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> I do have one of those ud3lrs in my parents computer, humming along at 4ghz with a 6970 and my city raidmax psu (its a 735w ,full modular, not the 530 I thought it was)


Dont get started on the PSUs again


----------



## Ade360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Well if its dodgy then traipsing around ebay is what You will be doing.... What GPU do You have?


Unfortunately, you are quite correct! Its a BFG 8800GTX OC (768MB)


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Dont get started on the PSUs again


I know I know, I looked at the tiers. But I am glad to see some of the Antec PSUs on the tier 2 list.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ade360*
> 
> Its a BFG 8800GTX OC (768MB)


So Take it Your not much of gamer....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ade360*
> 
> Unfortunately, you are quite correct!


Well if You want a recommendation or Advice on a Motherboard let me know


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> ok..... So whats Your plan for the P5Q?


I actually put it together with a C0 e5450 (free thru credit card promo) and some old parts into a new cheapo case. Looking to sell it.

Its very underrepresented in its current state, stock cooler, old gtx 260, awful psu, was saving some of my better stuff for these two 780is I have laying around. But it seems I might be better off putting the cheap stuff with the 780is


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> I actually put it together with a C0 e5450 (free thru credit card promo) and some old parts into a new cheapo case. Looking to sell it.
> 
> Its very underrepresented in its current state, stock cooler, old gtx 260, awful psu, was saving some of my better stuff for these two 780is I have laying around. But it seems I might be better off putting the cheap stuff with the 780is


Why so many systems? Just sell the bits as parts on ebay and then build Youself a 1 or 2 nice systems..... You should of brought a cheaper Mobo for the e5450 + gtx 260 etc etc. P5Q Costs around £50.
There was much cheaper and better options if Your planning on putting a cheap system together??


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Why so many systems? Just sell the bits as parts on ebay and then build Youself a 1 or 2 nice systems..... You should of brought a cheap p45 Mobo for the e5450 + gtx 260 etc etc. P5Q Costs around £50.
> There was much cheaper options if Your planning on putting a cheap system together??


I got the P5q for $42 US, like 23 pounds right?

The rest of the stuff like the 260, (have 3) was basically free, got it for helping friends out and stuff.


----------



## Ade360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> So Take it Your not much of gamer....
> Well if You want a recommendation or Advice on a Motherboard let me know


I have a very strong feeling I might take you up on that offer!


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> I got the P5q for $42 US, like 23 pounds right?
> 
> The rest of the stuff like the 260, (have 3) was basically free, got it for helping friends out and stuff.


If You got it for $42=£27 then sell it for £60 thats £33 profit, then use one of Your other Motherboards??


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ade360*
> 
> I have a very strong feeling I might take you up on that offer!


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Why so many systems?


What am I supposed to go when a Rampage III falls in my lap for $60 bucks? "Few bent pins he says" pffft pair of tweezers fixed that right up. Now its paired with a 6 core x5660 that was only $60 bucks. It's just sitting in the shelf for now, but soon as my other older stuff is sold that's definitely going in my man cave gaming cluster


----------



## Scrooge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> 1st = Extract and Fash this Bios 2nd = Install xeon CPU
> (If Running Windows 8 or above then make sure Execute Disable Bit is Enabled)
> 
> EP45DS3L.zip 519k .zip file


Thanks very much for the zip, but does it absolutely have to be installed in that order?

This means I have to re-assemble the system twice, along with the HSF...I actually asked the person
I'm buying the Xeon chip from how he tested it, and he said he flashed it after installing it, not before
and it worked ok. Is that doable or did he just get lucky?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> What am I supposed to go when a Rampage III falls in my lap for $60 bucks? "Few bent pins he says" pffft pair of tweezers fixed that right up. Now its paired with a 6 core x5660 that was only $60 bucks. It's just sitting in the shelf for now, but soon as my other older stuff is sold that's definitely going in my man cave gaming cluster


P5Q for £27
RAMPAGE III for £38.50
X5660 for £38.50
Where are You getting these deals??????????????

If that was me.....
RAMPAGE III + X5660 + DDR3 2133 CL9 + HD7970(R9 280X) =


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrooge*
> 
> Thanks very much for the zip, but does it absolutely have to be installed in that order?
> 
> This means I have to re-assemble the system twice, along with the HSF...I actually asked the person
> I'm buying the Xeon chip from how he tested it, and he said he flashed it after installing it, not before
> and it worked ok. Is that doable or did he just get lucky?


Well I Installed My X5470 then flashed the Bios via Windows and it worked....
Becuase the Xeon wont have SSE or VT-X or any other extended instructions untill after the microcodes (The reason we need the microcodes). If the flashing program needs extended instructions (Very unlikely) then a problem would occur.... I Would say You would be fine flashing after installing..... But it is always recommended to do before....


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> P5Q for £27
> RAMPAGE III for £38.50
> X5660 for £38.50
> Where are You getting these deals??????????????
> 
> If that was me.....
> RAMPAGE III + X5660 + DDR3 2133 CL9 + HD7970(R9 280X) =


Dude ebay, the rampage was being sold as broken because of bent pins, wouldn't post. I bent them back, works like a charm minus the hard reset button leading to no post. But hard power and all soft resets work just fine.

Now it was from Canada and I'm in the south US so shipping was like 25, it was like 85.xx total for that.


----------



## PanMelas

Good day again.

Based on your previous message, which seems to be the only solution to run Xeons on s.775 motherboards:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> If You dont have the Microcodes
> You will need to extract and flash this Bios
> 
> P5Q-PRO-ASUS-TURBO-0701.zip 749k .zip file
> 
> 
> P5QC-ASUS-2103.zip 737k .zip file
> 
> 
> Also Execute Disable Bit Needs to Enabled in the Bios to Install and run Windows 8
> 
> Hope this helps....


.... I need to place another question, related to this. Here is the story:

Last year it was the first time when I dealt with Xeons fitted on LGA775 motherboards. In fact, I had no idea about the "Microcodes" issue, which seems to be very important. So, my first dealing, which until today seens to work fine, was with a Xeon X5482, fitted on a Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R rev. 1.0 motherboard, together with a set of Corsair Vengeance 16GB Dual/Quad Channel DDR3 Memory Kit (CMZ16GX3M4X1600C9).

Since I fitted the Xeon on the Gigabyte, I have not faced any operational problems (the OS is Windows 8.1. 64-bit also). The only checking I initially did with the motherbooard is to ensure that it uses the latest BIOS (F8) from the Gigabyte site.

But now, after digging in this thread, I find more and more very interesting and useful information, especially that of the "Microcodes" issue. Therefore my question is:

*Do I also need to flash this motherboard with a BIOS containing the Xeon Microcodes? If yes, which is this and where can I find it?
*
Thanks in advance
-


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanMelas*
> 
> .... I need to place another question, related to this. Here is the story:
> So, my first dealing, which until today seens to work fine, was with a Xeon X5482, fitted on a Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R rev. 1.0 motherboard, together with a set of Corsair Vengeance 16GB Dual/Quad Channel DDR3 Memory Kit (CMZ16GX3M4X1600C9).
> 
> Since I fitted the Xeon on the Gigabyte, I have not faced any operational problems (the OS is Windows 8.1. 64-bit also). The only checking I initially did with the motherbooard is to ensure that it uses the latest BIOS (F8) from the Gigabyte site.


You should ALWAYS flash the microcodes as it gives the Xeons the The Instructions to work Fully.... The X5482 will "work" with GA-EP45-UD3R
But it WONT have the extended instructions. SSE, SSE2. SSE3, SSSE3, SSE 4.1, EM64T, VT-X, MMX. When I got my P5Q I installed the X5470 and booted and used windows, So i guess some would say it "works"
But I then Flashed a Bios file that Contains Xeon codes So that my Cpu will function fully and not take a performance hit when it cant use SSE..... ETC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanMelas*
> 
> Do I also need to flash this motherboard with a BIOS containing the Xeon Microcodes? If yes, which is this and where can I find it?
> Thanks in advance


I have given You 2 Bios files.........................................................................
1 for P5QC

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5QC/
1 for the P5Q PRO TURBO

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5Q_PRO_Turbo/

I have injected the Xeon microcodes into these files, So that once You have flashed them. Your Xeons will work at there full potential! I have also given You the Bios Flashing Tool that I use and trust from ASUS.
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/ASUSUpdt_V71601_XPVistaWin7.zip
Use that in Windows and Flash the Bios files i have given You

P5QC-ASUS-2103.zip 737k .zip file


P5Q-PRO-ASUS-TURBO-0701.zip 749k .zip file

These Bios files Contain X54xx 、 E54xx 、 L54xx 、X52xx 、L52xx (C0、E0、R0) Support

Also the GA-EP45-UD3R needs Microcodes

EP45UD3R.zip 581k .zip file


I hope that explains everything and helps.....


----------



## antsf1990

Anyone want a P5Q £45?
X5470 £45 ( Modded to fit the 775 socket so no cuts to the Motherboard socket







)
8GB DDR2 1000 CL5 £50


----------



## Shredder11

Hi this is my first post here







I have the ASUS P5Q SE PLUS (stock BIOS v2204) motherboard with a Q6600 CPU; 4GB DDR2 1066MHz of Kingston KHX8500D2K24G (I have another 4GB pair of identical sticks but they make the system crash a lot; not enough voltage?); ASUS GeForce GTX550-Ti and Intel 240GB SSD.

I have ordered a Xeon X5492 (SLBBD E0) and some LGA771 to 775 adapters. I will be using my existing Zalman CNPS7700-AlCu Heatsink/Fan which currently keeps my stock Q6600 CPU at 29°C idle and around 50°C when gaming; hopefully this will be sufficient to cool the Xeon X5492.

What do I need to do next? Do I need to search for a BIOS update with CPU microcodes? Will the BIOS automatically select the right voltage for the X5492 or do I need to manually set this? Basically I want to make sure I do not forget anything obvious.

I bought my motherboard in early 2012 as a hasty replacement to the ancient ABIT AS8 + P4 3.8MHz 670 setup, which I accidentally fried by error one evening due to extreme exhaustion. It looks like I will be continuing to sail in LGA 775 / 771 land for a few more years yet!


----------



## 4everAnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> I've actually been hoarding parts in hopes of setting up a gaming cluster. I was going for a 4 system setup and started with the 771 mod, but then started getting good deals on x58 stuff and P55 stuff, even got my hands on 2 1155 boards/cpus
> 
> All in all right now I have (not counting the three systems that are operational at my house)
> 
> 4 x 775 boards with xeons
> 3 x 1366 boards with xeons
> 3 x 1156 boards with xeons
> 2 x 1155 boards with i5/i7
> 2 x crap amd systems
> 
> I have more stuff know then I know what to do with.
> 
> So I'm trying to use all stuff I have to make a few complete systems to sell to get some money back, it's tough to make a decision tho because it seems that parting out will net me more.
> 
> Either way I'm drowning in old tech


Ha thats worse than me lol...
In your experience, what is more lucrative, selling a complete system or selling seperate parts?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredder11*
> 
> Hi this is my first post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the ASUS P5Q SE PLUS (stock BIOS v2204) motherboard with a Q6600 CPU; 4GB DDR2 1066MHz of Kingston KHX8500D2K24G (I have another 4GB pair of identical sticks but they make the system crash a lot; not enough voltage?); ASUS GeForce GTX550-Ti and Intel 240GB SSD.
> 
> I have ordered a Xeon X5492 (SLBBD E0) and some LGA771 to 775 adapters. I will be using my existing Zalman CNPS7700-AlCu Heatsink/Fan which currently keeps my stock Q6600 CPU at 29°C idle and around 50°C when gaming; hopefully this will be sufficient to cool the Xeon X5492.
> 
> What do I need to do next? Do I need to search for a BIOS update with CPU microcodes? Will the BIOS automatically select the right voltage for the X5492 or do I need to manually set this? Basically I want to make sure I do not forget anything obvious.
> 
> I bought my motherboard in early 2012 as a hasty replacement to the ancient ABIT AS8 + P4 3.8MHz 670 setup, which I accidentally fried by error one evening due to extreme exhaustion. It looks like I will be continuing to sail in LGA 775 / 771 land for a few more years yet!


Once You have Your x5492
Extract and Flash this Modded BIOS

P5Q-ASUS-SE-PLUS-2204.zip 620k .zip file

If using Windows I would recommend this flashing tool: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/Win7_beta/ASUS_Update_V71601.zip
Then install the x5492
Put all 4x Ram Modules in
Then go into Your Bios and set:
DRAM Voltage = 2.3v
FSB strap to Northbridge = 400mhz
DRAM Frequency = 1066
Leave everything else on auto......

Let me know.....








Once You have Finished the above^^
Run Prime 95 to check for errors on Your Ram.... Check Your temps while using Prime 95
I dont think the Zalman CNPS7700-AlCu will deal with 150w heat dissipation from the x5492


----------



## PanMelas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> You should ALWAYS flash the microcodes as it gives the Xeons the The Instructions to work Fully.... The X5482 will "work" with GA-EP45-UD3R
> But it WONT have the extended instructions. SSE, SSE2. SSE3, SSSE3, SSE 4.1, EM64T, VT-X, MMX. When I got my P5Q I installed the X5470 and booted and used windows, So i guess some would say it "works"
> But I then Flashed a Bios file that Contains Xeon codes So that my Cpu will function fully and not take a performance hit when it cant use SSE..... ETC
> ......
> I have injected the Xeon microcodes into these files, So that once You have flashed them. Your Xeons will work at there full potential! I have also given You the Bios Flashing Tool that I use and trust from ASUS.
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/ASUSUpdt_V71601_XPVistaWin7.zip
> Use that in Windows and Flash the Bios files i have given You
> .....
> These Bios files Contain X54xx 、 E54xx 、 L54xx 、X52xx 、L52xx (C0、E0、R0) Support
> 
> Also the GA-EP45-UD3R needs Microcodes
> 
> EP45UD3R.zip 581k .zip file
> 
> 
> I hope that explains everything and helps.....


Thank you so much for your help. I already downloaded all the .zip files and I am going to use them as appropriate.

One more question (I hope it's going to be the last one







):

Whenever I have to update a motherboard BIOS, I do it through the BIOS utility, usually a separate one from the BIOS setup. I use either a floppy disc or a USB drive, loaded ONLY with the newer BIOS, to avoid conflicts or any other glitches.

Once, I tried to update the BIOS of an Abit IP35 Pro Motherboard in Windows environment with the provided utility and it was succesful. But that was the only time it happened. My next trial to a same motherboard failed and I lost the BIOS. Fortunately, those days, this specific Abit model (other Abit models, too) had their BIOS chip removable and I managed to replace it with a new one. But that was it! Since then, I have never tried again to update a BIOS in the Windows environment.

As I understood, the BIOS update utility you provided (which is probably found in the M/B disc, as well) does the update in the Windows environment. So, here is my (multiple) question:

- Are these "enhanced" BIOS files, containing the Xeon microcodes, of the same type as the normal BIOS files, found in a motherboard?
- How safe is it to do the update in Windows?
- Can I do it within the BIOS update (flash) utility? Does this update work as any other BIOS update works with the BIOS update (flash) utility? For example, in the ASUS motherboards this is the ASUS EZ Flash Utility. In the Gigabyte ones, this is usually callled Q-Flash Utility. Both are almost the same.

Thank you once more and forgive me if I am making you tired.
-


----------



## 4everAnoob

I have used the following boards:

GA-EP35C-DS3R
GA-EP45C-DS3R
GA-EP45-DS5
GA-EX38T-DQ6
ASUS P5E3 PRO (X48)
ASUS P5Q Deluxe (P45)

The EP45C-DS3R is the best so far, 467 FSB 100% stable, possibly even more
The EP45-DS5 wasn't far behind unfortunately had to stop prematurely due to bricking the BIOS
The EX38T-DQ6 and P5E3 Pro are pretty much even, however the ASUS BIOS has less "weird" issues and also didn't suffer from FSB holes.
Finally the EP35C-DS3R was a disappointment. Even 400 FSB wasn't fully stable.

Currently testing the P5Q Deluxe and it is not a smooth experience so far.
It can POST at very high speeds (highest 510 FSB) but it is extremely unstable.
I think anything above 460 is not likely to happen on this board, which is again disappointing.
*Is there any secret to getting high FSB speeds on the P5Q deluxe?*

So I think I am going to sell all the 775 stuff except the EP45C which will be kept as a spare.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanMelas*
> 
> Thank you so much for your help. I already downloaded all the .zip files and I am going to use them as appropriate.
> 
> One more question (I hope it's going to be the last one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ):
> 
> Whenever I have to update a motherboard BIOS, I do it through the BIOS utility, usually a separate one from the BIOS setup. I use either a floppy disc or a USB drive, loaded ONLY with the newer BIOS, to avoid conflicts or any other glitches.
> 
> Once, I tried to update the BIOS of an Abit IP35 Pro Motherboard in Windows environment with the provided utility and it was succesful. But that was the only time it happened. My next trial to a same motherboard failed and I lost the BIOS. Fortunately, those days, this specific Abit model (other Abit models, too) had their BIOS chip removable and I managed to replace it with a new one. But that was it! Since then, I have never tried again to update a BIOS in the Windows environment.
> 
> As I understood, the BIOS update utility you provided (which is probably found in the M/B disc, as well) does the update in the Windows environment. So, here is my (multiple) question:
> 
> - Are these "enhanced" BIOS files, containing the Xeon microcodes, of the same type as the normal BIOS files, found in a motherboard?
> - How safe is it to do the update in Windows?
> - Can I do it within the BIOS update (flash) utility? Does this update work as any other BIOS update works with the BIOS update (flash) utility? For example, in the ASUS motherboards this is the ASUS EZ Flash Utility. In the Gigabyte ones, this is usually callled Q-Flash Utility. Both are almost the same.
> 
> Thank you once more and forgive me if I am making you tired.
> -


Update the BIOS Via DOS is Recommended. If Your Going to Use Windows the ASUS update Program has worked well for me......
These BIOS files are the original BIOS files but have been injected to Xeon Microcodes! (see page 1 of this thread)
The ASUS update is a Flashing utility. Just like EZ FLASH. I recommended the ASUS update as that is flashing tool i used. On the websites for the P5QC + P5Q PRO TURBO That is one of the Flashing tools ASUS Provide.. Just Flash the BIOS how Your feel is best..............


----------



## ItzGabriel

Hey guys, so the minute I found out about this mod I was interested in doing it but I don't want to buy anything unless I know I can make it work, I have a Dell XPS 720 with a Q6600 @ 3.0. The motherboard chipset is a 680i SLI which from what I heard it's not the best for this mod but it's the only LGA 775 mb I have laying around. I want to put a Xeon X5460 in it but as most people know the 680i doesn't "officially" support 45nm CPUs. Does anyone have any experience with using a 45nm CPU with a 680i especially the X5460 ? And is there is BIOS flash/microcode that can make it work with the X5460 ?


----------



## Sliden

Dell XPS 720 : Xeon Compatibility :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Post > http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/#dell


----------



## Shredder11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Once You have Your x5492...
> 
> .....I dont think the Zalman CNPS7700-AlCu will deal with 150w heat dissipation from the x5492


Is that because you feel my system will fail to boot with this Zalman cooler, or that it will be unstable or that it will be an unsuitable overclocker? It will not be suitable for O/C'ing but might be fine for general use? Originally I used it with a hot running Pentium 4 3.8GHz 670 and the Zalman kept that to around 44°C I think. What other cooling fan would you recommend?

**** EDIT: I guess the following cooler would be better and could be utilised in a future upgrade to say a high end i7 CPU. My tower is an old Akasa Eclipse-62 so I am limited in the size of cooler I can use:

http://www.akasa.co.uk/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&type=Chassis&type_sub=Full%20ATX&model=AK-BKCSE-01V3

http://www.phanteks.com/PH-TC12DX.html[/URL]


----------



## ItzGabriel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sliden*
> 
> Dell XPS 720 : Xeon Compatibility :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post > http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/#dell


Yeah I've seen this page already but they haven't done many tests with the XPS 720/680i the website says it failed with the X5470 but I've seen people on the forums saying they got a X5460 working with the 680i but not really going too much in depth with it.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredder11*
> 
> Is that because you feel my system will fail to boot with this Zalman cooler, or that it will be unstable or that it will be an unsuitable overclocker? It will not be suitable for O/C'ing but might be fine for general use? Originally I used it with a hot running Pentium 4 3.8GHz 670 and the Zalman kept that to around 44°C I think. What other cooling fan would you recommend?


TDP (Thermal design power) = The peak amount of heat the CPU will produce
Information on TDP:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_design_power

Most P4 CPUs have a TDP of under 90.
I dont think Zalman CNPS7700-AlCu would cool the x5492 (150 TPD) even at stock clock.
You wont need a high performance cooler most cheap heatpipe coolers will do fine...
You say a hot running Pentium 4 670 (115 TDP) Well if it runs hot at around 115 TDP then 150 TDP is going to be like a furnace!!
My Recommendation would depend on how much You want to spend?
The P5Q SE PLUS has good Xeon Support but its not a good overclocker. It dont have a heatsink to keep its mosfets cool. So i would avoid overclocking.... You brought the x5492 so i guess You didnt plan on overclocking?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrooge*


Ebay 331607700762


----------



## ItzGabriel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItzGabriel*
> 
> Hey guys, so the minute I found out about this mod I was interested in doing it but I don't want to buy anything unless I know I can make it work, I have a Dell XPS 720 with a Q6600 @ 3.0. The motherboard chipset is a 680i SLI which from what I heard it's not the best for this mod but it's the only LGA 775 mb I have laying around. I want to put a Xeon X5460 in it but as most people know the 680i doesn't "officially" support 45nm CPUs. Does anyone have any experience with using a 45nm CPU with a 680i especially the X5460 ? And is there is BIOS flash/microcode that can make it work with the X5460 ?


Anyone ?


----------



## Scrooge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> Ebay 331607700762


I've seen it before also, it's just that it's not modded, and there are much cheaper E5450s being sold than the E5450 I was planning to buy. Is it really that easy to mod the CPU itself as opposed to the Mobo?


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> TDP (Thermal design power) = The peak amount of heat the CPU will produce
> 
> The P5Q SE PLUS has good Xeon Support but its not a good overclocker. It dont have a heatsink to keep its mosfets cool. So i would avoid overclocking.... You brought the x5492 so i guess You didnt plan on overclocking?


I thought stress on the mosfets is only really risky when you're piling on the volts.

If you get a good chip you could theoretically clock it well at stock volts


----------



## Shredder11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> TDP (Thermal design power) = The peak amount of heat the CPU will produce
> Information on TDP:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_design_power
> 
> Most P4 CPUs have a TDP of under 90.
> I dont think Zalman CNPS7700-AlCu would cool the x5492 (150 TPD) even at stock clock.
> You wont need a high performance cooler most cheap heatpipe coolers will do fine...
> You say a hot running Pentium 4 670 (115 TDP) Well if it runs hot at around 115 TDP then 150 TDP is going to be like a furnace!!
> My Recommendation would depend on how much You want to spend?
> The P5Q SE PLUS has good Xeon Support but its not a good overclocker. It dont have a heatsink to keep its mosfets cool. So i would avoid overclocking.... You brought the x5492 so i guess You didnt plan on overclocking?


I just replied to a post and it has not appeared ahh well. Anyway after spending the last few hours looking at coolers and reviews, along with measuring clearances within my Akasa Eclipse-62 tower, I have concluded that maybe the Phanteks PH-TC12DX will fit my case and provide good cooling; is this a good choice? You are right to say I will not be overclocking but that is because I bought the Xeon X5492, and later discovering it is a poor overclocking choice. I based my decision on matching the performance of the Core2 Extreme QX9770, which I had been watching since 2012 but was not prepared to pay rip off prices at FOUR TIMES the Xeon equivalent!

http://www.phanteks.com/PH-TC12DX.html

http://www.akasa.co.uk/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&type=Chassis&type_sub=Full%20ATX&model=AK-BKCSE-01V3#


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrooge*
> 
> I've seen it before also, it's just that it's not modded, and there are much cheaper E5450s being sold than the E5450 I was planning to buy. Is it really that easy to mod the CPU itself as opposed to the Mobo?


How much more will the modded E5450 cost?


----------



## Scrooge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> How much more will the modded E5450 cost?


Just about $20


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItzGabriel*
> 
> Hey guys, so the minute I found out about this mod I was interested in doing it but I don't want to buy anything unless I know I can make it work, I have a Dell XPS 720 with a Q6600 @ 3.0. The motherboard chipset is a 680i SLI which from what I heard it's not the best for this mod but it's the only LGA 775 mb I have laying around. I want to put a Xeon X5460 in it but as most people know the 680i doesn't "officially" support 45nm CPUs. Does anyone have any experience with using a 45nm CPU with a 680i especially the X5460 ? And is there is BIOS flash/microcode that can make it work with the X5460 ?


NVIDIA chipset Motherboards are known for compatibilty problems..... Also Dell Motherboards are known for compatibility problems...... Also Dell XPS 720 only supoorts 65nm CPUThe X5460 is 45nm. I would say 0% chance of X5460 working in the XPS 720 - So I would recommend You stick with Core2Quad. You could get a 65nm Xeon that is compatibile but really not much point in my eyes.......


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrooge*
> 
> Just about $20


I would buy the modded. Time is Money..... The Time it takes to take Your system to bits, cut the Motherboards socket and then reassemble the system.
I would just pay £20 more put the cpu in and be done..... Depends on Your budget.......


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> I thought stress on the mosfets is only really risky when you're piling on the volts.
> 
> If you get a good chip you could theoretically clock it well at stock volts


When You overclock "piling on the volts is exactly what You do" Overclocking motherboards have heatsinks on the mosfets to allow a raised voltage.The more FSB the more Northbridge volts (Volts to the mosfets) That why i said dont overclock with that Motherboard.

If You dont raise voltage much on the Motherboard then should get away with a slight overclock. P5Q SE PLUS has no heatsink on its mosfets so a raise in voltage could cause a thermal runaway.... He is also using The X5492 that runs @ 1600fsb. I wouldnt push anymore then 1600fsb on that motherboard (Over 1600FSB the Motherboard will need more Northbridge voltage). It would of been better if He got x5470 He would be doing 1600fsb but doing 4ghz with the x5470 and wouldnt have to raise any motherboard voltage only the Vcore to the X5470.
If You Overclocked the x5492 to 1700FSB there will only be 0.2Ghz increase (3.6Ghz @ 1700FSB) I wouldnt recommend 1700FSB with the P5Q SE PLUS


----------



## Scrooge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> I would buy the modded. Time is Money..... The Time it takes to take Your system to bits, cut the Motherboards socket and then reassemble the system.
> I would just pay £20 more put the cpu in and be done..... Depends on Your budget.......


I've thought about that too, but in my case I'll have to take my current setup apart to replace the motherboard very soon anyway, so I'm trying to decide whether to do the mod manually or pay the extra $30 to have the CPU itself modded.

(I made a mistake with my earlier post, it's actually $30 price difference)


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanMelas*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredder11*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrooge*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*


I recommend flashing via DOS.....
BUT
If You are going to flash via Windows:
I have uploaded a (poor quality) video of Me flashing My P5Q with Xeon modded BIOS using ASUSupdate via Windows




I extracted the BIOS, Did a back up of My BIOS, Flashed new BIOS + Rebooted all in 5mins.... (My pc takes long to load Windows/Software)

This should work perfectly for You guys!!!









(If Your Motherboard supports ASUS MYLOGO You can use ASUSupdate to Flash Pictures to Your start up screen







)

For Anyone else with a ASUS Motherboard:
Make sure the ASUSupdate is compatible on Your Motherboards website!!


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrooge*
> 
> I've thought about that too, but in my case I'll have to take my current setup apart to replace the motherboard very soon anyway, so I'm trying to decide whether to do the mod manually or pay the extra $30 to have the CPU itself modded.
> 
> (I made a mistake with my earlier post, it's actually $30 price difference)


A Modded CPU is always good to have as works just like a Core2Quad..
But if Your taking it to bits anyway then save money and D.I.Y the socket...


----------



## Scrooge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> A Modded CPU is always good to have as works just like a Core2Quad..
> But if Your taking it to bits anyway then save money and D.I.Y the socket...


Is there any guide around you might know of, with step-by-step images of how to mod the chip itself without breaking it?

I'll probably go with the socket mod for sure but if there's a fool-proof way of modding the chip, it'd be good to know.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredder11*
> 
> I just replied to a post and it has not appeared ahh well. Anyway after spending the last few hours looking at coolers and reviews, along with measuring clearances within my Akasa Eclipse-62 tower, I have concluded that maybe the Phanteks PH-TC12DX will fit my case and provide good cooling; is this a good choice? You are right to say I will not be overclocking but that is because I bought the Xeon X5492, and later discovering it is a poor overclocking choice. I based my decision on matching the performance of the Core2 Extreme QX9770, which I had been watching since 2012 but was not prepared to pay rip off prices at FOUR TIMES the Xeon equivalent!
> 
> http://www.phanteks.com/PH-TC12DX.html
> 
> http://www.akasa.co.uk/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&type=Chassis&type_sub=Full%20ATX&model=AK-BKCSE-01V3#


How much for Phanteks PH-TC12DX? That should cool the x5492.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrooge*
> 
> Is there any guide around you might know of, with step-by-step images of how to mod the chip itself without breaking it?
> 
> I'll probably go with the socket mod for sure but if there's a fool-proof way of modding the chip, it'd be good to know.


I havnt seen any guides...... It wont be easy to do...


----------



## antsf1990

ANTS SIMPLE GUIDE TO XEON OVERCLOCKING
The Higher Your FSB the more Northbridge Voltage.....
RESULTS WILL VARY.....

Overclocking Best to worst = 4Ghz Target

X5470 @ 1600FSB = 4Ghz (Will have lower Vcore) (Most Motherboards are designed to do 1600FSB)
X5460 @ 1688FSB = 4Ghz
X5450 @ 1780FSB = 4Ghz
E5450 @ 1780FSB = 4Ghz
Most Good Motherboards wont do over 1850FSB:
X5492 @ 1884FSB = 4Ghz
E5440 @ 1884FSB = 4Ghz (Will have Extremely high Vcore)
X5482 @ 2000FSB = 4Ghz
E5430 @ 2000FSB = 4Ghz (Will have Extremely high Vcore)

Overclocking Motherboard (Motherboards Designed for overclocking)
1600FSB
1700FSB
1800FSB
2000FSB

This Guide is NOT about Vcore!
Vcore will vary for every CPU so doing a guide on that would be pointless!

But the more you climb in cpu frequency/Vcore = the more increase it will take the Vcore to stabilise the frequency.

There for "typically" it will take the x5450 or e5450 More Vcore to get to 4Ghz
Then it would the x5460 or x5470 to get to 4Ghz

Hope this helps......


----------



## TheProfiteer

Isn't Northridge voltage more correlative as FSB rises?

Like you can drop multi and still have lower vcore at higher fsb.

Isn't that how you guys find fsb holes anyway?


----------



## Shredder11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> How much for Phanteks PH-TC12DX? That should cool the x5492.


I'm in England (UK) so it costs £39 or $60 USA for the red one, or £33 / $52 for the white model which is the cheapest (those prices do not include shipping / postage). I stayed up late last night and eventually decided to order a red one, which might turn up tomorrow or Saturday. I have already received my Xeon X5492 CPU and LGA 771 to 775 adapter stickers.

www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-014-PT


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Isn't Northridge voltage more correlative as FSB rises?
> 
> Like you can drop multi and still have lower vcore at higher fsb.
> 
> Isn't that how you guys find fsb holes anyway?


Yes......
Lowering multi will lower the cpu frequency. That will allow lower Vcore. It wont drop the fsb so it wont drop the northbridge voltage....


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredder11*
> 
> I'm in England (UK) so it costs £39 or $60 USA for the red one, or £33 / $52 for the white model which is the cheapest (those prices do not include shipping / postage). I stayed up late last night and eventually decided to order a red one, which might turn up tomorrow or Saturday. I have already received my Xeon X5492 CPU and LGA 771 to 775 adapter stickers.
> 
> www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-014-PT


Should do fine at cooling x5492
There where better options for £39....


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Yes......
> Lowering multi will lower the cpu frequency. That will allow lower Vcore. It wont drop the fsb so it wont drop the northbridge voltage....


You should change your guide then to say MCHcore or NBVoltage

As vcore should scale relatively with cpu freq.

My E0 E5450 does 4ghz at 1.3vbios 1.28cpuz, but my NB voltage is at 1.3v to be stable at 1780fsb (on my ud3lr).

Gets the 50*c on load and that's the highest I want it to go.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> You should change your guide then to say MCHcore or NBVoltage
> 
> As vcore should scale relatively with cpu freq.
> 
> My E0 E5450 does 4ghz at 1.3vbios 1.28cpuz, but my NB voltage is at 1.3v to be stable at 1780fsb (on my ud3lr).
> 
> Gets the 50*c on load and that's the highest I want it to go.


Your E5450 1.3v 1780FSB on your Northbridge Vs X5470 @ 1.1v 1600FSB = Perfectly with my guide ^^

I wont change the Guide just because You have a low Vcore on Your E5450 (I stated results will vary)
My Guide was not about "Vcore"
It was about FSB requirements (More FSB = More Northbridge Voltage) = "E5450 does 4ghz at 1.3vbios 1.28cpuz, but my NB voltage is at 1.3v to be stable at 1780fsb"

Vcore will vary for every CPU so doing a guide on that would be pointless! But the more you climb in cpu frequency/Vcore = the more increase it will take the vcore to stabilise the frequency. There for "typically" it will take the x5450 or e5450 More Vcore to get to 4Ghz then it would the x5460 or 5470 to get to 4Ghz..
My guide is fine...


----------



## salvo00786

Hi... I'm new and i have a question for you. If i would to buy a mottherboard for an x5492, what motherboard with ddr3 can i buy? I have a p5q deluxe ddr2, but i don't know if this is a good motherboard for that cpu.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> 1.3v on your Northbridge Vs X5470 @ 1.1v = Perfectly with my guide ^^
> 
> I wont change the Guide just because You have a low Vcore on Your E5450 (I stated results will vary)
> My Guide was not about "Vcore"
> It was about FSB requirements (More FSB = More Northbridge Voltage) = "E5450 does 4ghz at 1.3vbios 1.28cpuz, but my NB voltage is at 1.3v to be stable at 1780fsb"
> 
> Vcore will vary for every CPU so doing a guide on that would be pointless! But the more you climb in cpu frequency/Vcore = the more increase it will take the vcore to stabilise the frequency. There for "typically" it will take the x5450 or e5450 More Vcore to get to 4Ghz then it would the x5460 or 5470 to get to 4Ghz..
> My guide is fine...


But that's just not true, a x5470 and e5450 should theoretically scale vcore the same, it's the NB voltage that will be higher.

It's not like a e5430 is gonna need 1.5vcore to get to 4ghz.

Your guide says that lower multi chips are gonna need higher vcore to 4ghz, which is not true, it will need significantly higher MCHcore.


----------



## Shredder11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Should do fine at cooling x5492
> There where better options for £39....


Better as in superior cooling performance or better as in something else? Most of what I saw was more expensive and too large, or too noisy and maybe not suitable for when I upgrade again in a three to five years time with the current fastest i7 CPU.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvo00786*
> 
> Hi... I'm new and i have a question for you. If i would to buy a mottherboard for an x5492, what motherboard with ddr3 can i buy? I have a p5q deluxe ddr2, but i don't know if this is a good motherboard for that cpu.


Why do You want a Motherboard with ddr3???? The P5Q Deluxe is 1 of the best ASUS P45 chipset Motherboards. Also why do You want the x5492?

You will have very little to no gain in game performance from the ddr3 vs ddr2!

ddr2 has plenty of read/write speed for any game so you wont see any diffrence in performance. Only benchmarks will set them apart.

Best way to work out performance of your ram is:

CAS / Frequency (MHz) × 1000 = X ns

Examples:

Ddr2 667mhz cl7
(7 / 667) × 1000 = 10.49 ns

ddr2 1066mhz cl5
(5 / 1066) × 1000 = 4.6 ns

ddr2 1000mhz cl5
(5 / 1000) x 1000 = 5 ns

dd3 1333mhz cl12
(12 / 1333) × 1000 = 9.0 ns

ddr3 2133mhz cl11
(11 / 2133) × 1000 = 5.15 ns

As you can see ns between ddr3 vs ddr2. There will be a higher read/write speed from ddr3 2133mhz but very little to no effect on gaming.

Also the P5Q deluxe is a TOP range LGA775 Motherboard. It will have brilliant overclocking ability...

The x5492 at 1600fsb will do 3.4Ghz
The x5470 at 1600fsb will do 4Ghz
With that Motherboard and a x5470 and a High end cooler You would get possibly get 4.3+Ghz


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> But that's just not true, a x5470 and e5450 should theoretically scale vcore the same, it's the NB voltage that will be higher.
> 
> It's not like a e5430 is gonna need 1.5vcore to get to 4ghz.
> 
> Your guide says that lower multi chips are gonna need higher vcore to 4ghz, which is not true, it will need significantly higher MCHcore.


YES i am saying the E5450 or E5430 will "typically" need more Vcore!!!!!!!!!!!

Are you telling me the x5470 and e5450 scale around the same vcore?









The e5430 or e5450 has to climb more to 4Ghz so its voltage leak will be higher!!!!!!!!!!!!! Making its Vcore "typically" higher!

Stop being a E5450 fanboy!!!!!!!









The e5430 L.M.F.A.O Getting that to 4Ghz will require Over 2000FSB!!!!! ATLEAST 1.4Vcore!!!!!!
x5470 at 4Ghz 1.25-1.27Vcore

If Your going to pick wholes in My guide Atleast get Your head round what the %^&* You are talking about









The x5470 and e5450 DO NOT "theoretically" scale the same. Both in theory and practical the E5430/E5450 will require more Vcore to reach 4Ghz!

There is one place where they do scale the same Vcore = In Your Dreams!


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredder11*
> 
> Better as in superior cooling performance or better as in something else? Most of what I saw was more expensive and too large, or too noisy and maybe not suitable for when I upgrade again in a three to five years time with the current fastest i7 CPU.


Im talking cooling performance but that should do the job fine.....


----------



## salvo00786

ok, i'll take a x5470 cpu. Ok, i have a a ddr2 asus p5q deluxe with 8gb of ram. I have only to mod the socket and insert the microcodes in the bios, right?


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Stop being a e5450 fanboy


Lol dude chill out, not a fanboy of anything.

So let's say you take the x5470 and e5430, raise the fsb to 450 and drop the multi to x4. Both will have a clock of 1800, but the x5470 will require less vcore to be stable?

If I was a fanboy of any of these chips it would actually be the E0 x5450, cuz you can usually get them for $20 bucks.

All I'm trying to say is

Vcore scales with cpufreq
Mchcore scales with fsb


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvo00786*
> 
> ok, i'll take a x5470 cpu. Ok, i have a a ddr2 asus p5q deluxe with 8gb of ram. I have only to mod the socket and insert the microcodes in the bios, right?


What ram do You have?
Yes mod the socket and then use this modded bios

P5Q-DELUXE-XEON-2301.zip 1191k .zip file


----------



## psyfy

i just acquired too many toys to play with... a 580 gtx **** loads of ati cards and this.....

the cooler complete.

fun times


----------



## antsf1990

Its once You go over there designed frequency thats when You will get voltage leak!
The further past there designed frequency the more voltage leak You will have!
X5470 designed to run 3.33Ghz in a 1.35v envelope
e5450 designed to run 3Ghz in a 1.35v envelope
The x5470 need to climb 700mhz past its designed frequency so its voltage leak will be less then the e5450
The e5450 will have to climb 1000mhz past its designed frequency so yes it will need more Vcore!!!

HOPE THAT MAKES SENSE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## psyfy

ants i agree with a lot of what you say but don't get ahead of everything that has been experienced on here. some chips let you drop multiplier to get a higher fsb, some mbos allow other chips to go higher on the same revision some refuse to work point blank when others have them going... its not cut and dry, different chips on different chipsets behaving better on the other platform is totally normal. at the end of the day when modding to this extent it comes down to the individual components being able to work together in a form they weren't intended too.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> i just acquired too many toys to play with... a 580 gtx **** loads of ati cards and this.....
> 
> the cooler complete.
> 
> fun times


What toys do you have?? What GPU is that picture of?


----------



## psyfy

thats a generic pic of the heatsink kit i found attached to a ****ty card

Thermalright_HR-03_GTX_VGA

should do fine with two 92mm pwm fans


----------



## Majestic_Lizard

I have a Dell Studio 540. (0M017G). Latest BIOS. After doing a lot of research, I read that this motherboard could support the XEON E5450 (which is supposed to be basically identical to the Q9650). So, I purchased the Xeon E5450 for this motherboard.

According to the site below, it should work.
http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/

The operating system (and CPU-Z) sees the part as only 2.33 GHz. The BIOS sees the CPU as 3 GHz. This is an OEM motherboard. Obviously, the point is to actually run the chip at 3 GHz, like it is supposed to run. The same board runs the Q9550 at 2.8 GHz with no problems at all.

What am I doing wrong, or is the board not truly compatible?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> ants i agree with a lot of what you say but don't get ahead of everything that has been experienced on here. some chips let you drop multiplier to get a higher fsb, some mbos allow other chips to go higher on the same revision some refuse to work point blank when others have them going... its not cut and dry, different chips on different chipsets behaving better on the other platform is totally normal. at the end of the day when modding to this extent it comes down to the individual components being able to work together in a form they weren't intended too.


Im trying to explain to TheProfiteer that the x/e5450 will "typically" require more Vcore becuase it will have to climb further! My simple guide was NOT based on Vcore or voltages or motherboards!!! it was based on the amount of FSB the cpu would need to get to 4Ghz!! So that people without a clue know what to buy! 1 x5450 will behave diffrently to another x5450 - I SAID SIMPLE = MEANING SIMPLE. Almost all chips will let you drop the multiplier to get a higher fsb what is that to do with anything i have been saying???????? NO CHIP WITH A LOCKED MULTI WILL LET YOU GO PAST ITS MULTI AND ALL CORE2 BASED XEON HAVE A LOCKED MULTII!! This guide was to help the people who dont have a clue about overclocking! There are many many things to take into account I.E 1 chip will need x amount of Vcore in 1 motherboard but may use a different amount in anouther!! 1 Motherboard Might need 1.2v @ 1700FSB But anouther Might need 1.4v etc etc etc etc

I based my guide on the fact that "most" Motherboards cant go past 1850FSB and then stated the amount of FSB YOU WILL need to reach a 4Ghz target!!! How DONT that make sense????

Talking about Vcore and comparing 1 CPUs Vcore with anouther is a pointless exercise as they vary!! My guide was about FSB and that most Motherboards wont go past 1850FSB!!!!!! So thats why x5450 and e5450 arnt good overclockers!!! NOTHING TO DO WITH VCORE!! ACCEPT THEY WILL "TYPICALLY" NEED MORE THEN X5460 OR X5470!!

Was My SIMPLE guide NOT SIMPLE??????


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> thats a generic pic of the heatsink kit i found attached to a ****ty card
> 
> Thermalright_HR-03_GTX_VGA
> 
> should do fine with two 92mm pwm fans


What GPU will You put it on?


----------



## antsf1990

Im off to land of BF4... Will be back later on or tommorow.......


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvo00786*
> 
> ok, i'll take a x5470 cpu. Ok, i have a a ddr2 asus p5q deluxe with 8gb of ram. I have only to mod the socket and insert the microcodes in the bios, right?


What ddr2 ram do You have??


----------



## salvo00786

i have these ram:

http://www.overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2006/09/11579608052.jpg, but i have the 2gb stick version.

i have 4 stick of 2gb


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvo00786*
> 
> i have these ram:
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2006/09/11579608052.jpg, but i have the 2gb stick version.
> 
> i have 4 stick of 2gb


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvo00786*
> 
> i have these ram:
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2006/09/11579608052.jpg, but i have the 2gb stick version.
> 
> i have 4 stick of 2gb


OK..... What cooler will You be using for the x5470?


----------



## salvo00786

I have a Prolimatech Samuel 17, it's ok?


----------



## antsf1990

What are You using the sameul 17 on atm?
P5Q DELUXE, X5470, 8GB HYPERX, SAMUEL 17 COOLER...
That seems like a good setup (Better then mine)
What GPU are You going to be using??


----------



## salvo00786

I have a Geforce GTX 560TI for this pc


----------



## salvo00786

This is not my computer, this is the pc for my father at his shop.

My pc is:
Asus Z97-WS
i7-4790k
Noctua NH-C14S with Noctua NF-A14 industrial PPC 3000RPM
in my case there are 18 Noctua NF-A14 Industrial PPC 3000 RPM (and the pc is very inaudible, because in PWM mode, the industrial PPC go at min of 300rpm)
for use all the fan, i have six Silverstone CPF04 PWM Hub fan
Case Vengeance C70 Military green
Geforce GTX 980 Asus 20th Anniversary Edition
Soundblaster X-FI Titanium HD
Tp link WN-881ND Wi-fi Module
2x HDD 4tb RE4 WD4000FYYZ
1x HDD 8tb Seagate
1x Radeon R7 256GB SSD
1x Crucial M550 512GB SSD
1x Mast Sony Optiarc 7280S (original NEC chipset)


----------



## Michal28pl

Hello.Which revision is better SLBBA or SLANP of xeon x5460 ?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michal28pl*
> 
> Hello.Which revision is better SLBBA or SLANP of xeon x5460 ?


SLANP (C0)
SLBBA (E0)

SLBBA = Has better revison


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salvo00786*
> 
> This is not my computer, this is the pc for my father at his shop.
> 
> My pc is:
> Asus Z97-WS
> i7-4790k
> Noctua NH-C14S with Noctua NF-A14 industrial PPC 3000RPM
> in my case there are 18 Noctua NF-A14 Industrial PPC 3000 RPM (and the pc is very inaudible, because in PWM mode, the industrial PPC go at min of 300rpm)
> for use all the fan, i have six Silverstone CPF04 PWM Hub fan
> Case Vengeance C70 Military green
> Geforce GTX 980 Asus 20th Anniversary Edition
> Soundblaster X-FI Titanium HD
> Tp link WN-881ND Wi-fi Module
> 2x HDD 4tb RE4 WD4000FYYZ
> 1x HDD 8tb Seagate
> 1x Radeon R7 256GB SSD
> 1x Crucial M550 512GB SSD
> 1x Mast Sony Optiarc 7280S (original NEC chipset)


Very nice system....


----------



## salvo00786

thanks


----------



## Vircoph

Hello everyone!

I have been reading these days looking for information on this particular mod because I am among those people who have an old 775 that begins to limp but don't have budget to retire it yet and buy a new one. So I've been seriously considering updating it a little bit (again xD) to see if we endure with him a few years more (and stop suffering its slowness when I ask it to open several web pages and programs at once).

From what I've read so far (in this forum and here: http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/) I think it is highly possible that my motherboard supports the modification and run smoothly after it.
However, I have some questions I'd like to resolve before spend my money.

My motherboard are a AsRock G41MH/USB R2.0 (Specifications: http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/G41MHUSB3%20R2.0/?cat=Specifications) and my questions would be:

- *What Xeon CPU would you recommend me?*
I'm not a high-end gamer and I haven't expect to be, so I look for a compromise between the best improvement I can afford ( I want to work with my pc without wasting time waiting for it to react) at the best price.
With this premise, I've been looking in ebay and initially thinking about buying an Intel Xeon E5450 Quad Core (3.0GHz/12M/1333), but in this threat you named the superiors Intel Xeon X5460 (3.16 GHz 1333 MHz/12MB) and Intel Xeon X5470 (3.33 GHz/1333Mhz/12MB). To make me doubt more, making a more general search I find the MUCH cheaper Intel® Xeon QuadCore E5405 (2.5GHz/12M/1333), witch will possibly fulfilled plenty my expectations of improvement, so now I don't know which one choose.
Is worth go for the most powerful I can afford or the cheapest option will be more than enough for my old pc and my expectations?

- *Once I made the physical modification of my motherboard and installed the new cpu, is there any other modification I have to do or the system will boot without problems?*
Sorry if the question is a bit silly, but I'm not familiar with the overclocking process. To date I have only changed physical parts in my pc, I haven't played with the BIOS settings and others configurations to "squeeze" them. It's not my intention to do it with the new CPU (my intention is to improve the base, not launch a rocket into space xD) but I don't know if I will need to change something with this kind of improvement to make it work or if the overclocking process is optional..

Thank you very much in advance for your attention and help.
Vircoph.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vircoph*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have been reading these days looking for information on this particular mod because I am among those people who have an old 775 that begins to limp but don't have budget to retire it yet and buy a new one. So I've been seriously considering updating it a little bit (again xD) to see if we endure with him a few years more (and stop suffering its slowness when I ask it to open several web pages and programs at once).
> 
> From what I've read so far (in this forum and here: http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/) I think it is highly possible that my motherboard supports the modification and run smoothly after it.
> However, I have some questions I'd like to resolve before spend my money.
> 
> My motherboard are a AsRock G41MH/USB R2.0 (Specifications: http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/G41MHUSB3%20R2.0/?cat=Specifications) and my questions would be:
> 
> - *What Xeon CPU would you recommend me?*
> I'm not a high-end gamer and I haven't expect to be, so I look for a compromise between the best improvement I can afford ( I want to work with my pc without wasting time waiting for it to react) at the best price.
> With this premise, I've been looking in ebay and initially thinking about buying an Intel Xeon E5450 Quad Core (3.0GHz/12M/1333), but in this threat you named the superiors Intel Xeon X5460 (3.16 GHz 1333 MHz/12MB) and Intel Xeon X5470 (3.33 GHz/1333Mhz/12MB). To make me doubt more, making a more general search I find the MUCH cheaper Intel® Xeon QuadCore E5405 (2.5GHz/12M/1333), witch will possibly fulfilled plenty my expectations of improvement, so now I don't know which one choose.
> Is worth go for the most powerful I can afford or the cheapest option will be more than enough for my old pc and my expectations?
> 
> - *Once I made the physical modification of my motherboard and installed the new cpu, is there any other modification I have to do or the system will boot without problems?*
> Sorry if the question is a bit silly, but I'm not familiar with the overclocking process. To date I have only changed physical parts in my pc, I haven't played with the BIOS settings and others configurations to "squeeze" them. It's not my intention to do it with the new CPU (my intention is to improve the base, not launch a rocket into space xD) but I don't know if I will need to change something with this kind of improvement to make it work or if the overclocking process is optional..
> 
> Thank you very much in advance for your attention and help.
> Vircoph.


Here is the modded BIOS

G41MHUSB3R2.zip 686k .zip file


If You want a good performance/value for Your money then x5460 is a good option..... It can be brought for £25 on ebay 252026854893 (Im in the UK)

E5405 is the a slow Xeon @ 2Ghz (NOT 2.5Ghz)

I would recommend the E5450 or X5450 = 3Ghz or the X5460 = 3.16Ghz. If You can find one in Your budget?

I wouldnt recommend Overclocking with that Motherboard... (Not that I think You will)

I would recommend flashing the Modded BIOS before You install the Xeon
Becuase the Xeon may or may not work without the Modded BIOS..... (Even if it does work it will still need the modded BIOS)

So......
1st Flash modded BIOS.
2nd Mod socket and install the xeon

Also my opinion is yes.... It is better to get the best in Your budget( When we are talking £20 price difference).... Say You brought the E5404 and it didnt speed up You system, You might then wish You had brought the X5460.

Also Your buying a CPU to speed up a Computer but the CPU Might not be Computers bottleneck, the best CPU might not fix the pc being slow e.g 1GB or 2GB ram running on windows 7 would cripple its performance no matter what CPU You have..... OR to many tasks reading/writing to hardrive all the time that loading times for Windows and Programs could take a very long time....... Buying a better CPU would NOT fix these problems..

Hope that helps


----------



## byXick

Hello, I've bought already moded Xeon L5420 and mobo Asus P5K-E/WIFI-AP. The processor isnt working, dunno why. After turning the computer on, the fans are spinning, but the screen is black. The CPU is "supported" on this mobo. I've been running C2D E7300 on this mb without any problem, so the mb is OK. I've tried adjusting higher voltage (vcore), but it didnt helped. I've flashed latest bios and added microcodes for all 771 xeon cpus.
Here is a foto of my cpu: http://s15.postimg.org/3k69pdex7/IMAG0223_1.jpg
Sorry for foto quality, but i can not make any better








There was on the cpu some sticker (with numbers and chinese letters): http://s18.postimg.org/uofzx0f6h/nalepka.jpg
I've removed it with toothpick (it was really hard to remove it). I hope i didnt broke the cpu because of doing this?
Anyone has a clue whats wrong?


----------



## Ade360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> So Take it Your not much of gamer....
> Well if You want a recommendation or Advice on a Motherboard let me know


YES, YES YES and they sang from the roof tops!

That is an E5440 (C0) working with a P5K SE/EPU!

Antsf - It would appear that the problem was with a combination of the GTX 8800 and the inability of the P5K to install windows from USB.

Not so sure I did this in the most efficient way;

I put the crappy 775 chip (now that it has arrived) into the other mobo (DQ35MP, non Xeon support - Cheers Walton) that has on board graphics and, after reinstalling Windows, configured the GTX. Swapped that board out with the P5K (Xeon support), inserted one Xeon CPU (after microcodes applied) and hey presto - One working PC.
No broken motherboards, no badly patched Xeon!
Why this has taken so long - Beats the hell out of me! (Is that what they call a learning curve?) But hey, we are there.

Thanks everybody for all the help and advice.

I am sure I will be back soon for some over clocking brain picking.

If anybody reading this needs any info/advice from my experience, please *do not hesitate* to drop me a line.

Again, thanks a lot.

Adrian


----------



## Ajw8380

.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ade360*
> 
> YES, YES YES and they sang from the roof tops!
> 
> That is an E5440 (C0) working with a P5K SE/EPU!
> 
> Antsf - It would appear that the problem was with a combination of the GTX 8800 and the inability of the P5K to install windows from USB.
> 
> Not so sure I did this in the most efficient way;
> 
> I put the crappy 775 chip (now that it has arrived) into the other mobo (DQ35MP, non Xeon support - Cheers Walton) that has on board graphics and, after reinstalling Windows, configured the GTX. Swapped that board out with the P5K (Xeon support), inserted one Xeon CPU (after microcodes applied) and hey presto - One working PC.
> No broken motherboards, no badly patched Xeon!
> Why this has taken so long - Beats the hell out of me! (Is that what they call a learning curve?) But hey, we are there.
> 
> Thanks everybody for all the help and advice.
> 
> I am sure I will be back soon for some over clocking brain picking.
> 
> If anybody reading this needs any info/advice from my experience, please *do not hesitate* to drop me a line.
> 
> Again, thanks a lot.
> 
> Adrian


Did You use the BIOS I modded? and what method did You use to flash?

You didnt mention You where installing windows from a usb..... I tried that on a My old P5QL PRO and failed....

I wouldnt overclock on that Motheboard.......

Good job


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajw8380*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Before i begin with my question, great work on the conversion project, for me it works perfectly (with windows 7 at least) and I am very glad i have taken up this mod. However, Windows 10 no-longer works&#8230;
> I have installed a Xeon e5440 into my lga775 Gigabyte GA-G41MT-S2P Micro Atx motherboard with the latest bios version (1.3) and have completely reset the BIOS (very unusual layout). Everything worked perfectly until i moved from my Windows 7 to Windows 10 which had previously worked on my older E5700 processor. when I tried to launch Windows 10 10074 preview, It would say on the blue logo for about half a second, then give me an error message:
> 
> Your PC needs to restart.
> Please hold down the power button.
> Error Code: 0x0000005D
> Parameters:
> 0x00000000BFEBFEBFF
> 0x0000000020100800
> 0X0000000000000001
> 0x0000000000000000
> 
> When using the Install disk for preview 10074 It will just show the Windows 10 logo for about 90 seconds, without the spinning dots, then just restart.
> 
> I am completely stumped, as the E5440 has the special XD bit, and conforms to all the over necessary parameters of Windows 10, so i am beginning to wonder if my bios settings are incorrect.
> if anyone has any help (for example, what my bios settings should look like or what the problem might also be) please dont be afraid to contribute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a full list of my system specs:
> 
> E5440 (Previously E5700) With Some Good Silver Thermal Paste
> GTX 460 w/t slight OC and newest drivers
> GA-G41MT-S2P Micro ATX
> larger Intel Stock Cooler
> 600 Watt PSU
> LOTS Of Fans (Using Some Large and Very powerful Ex-CPU cooler fans)
> 128GB Crucial SSD (boot SSD)
> 1tb Western digital Drive (Old Windows 7 Drive, Now Data Drive)
> Older Card Reader
> Disk Drive
> Antec 3000E Case
> 4 GB (2x2GB) 1333 MHz ddr3 RAM (Bog Standard)
> 
> Sorry for the block of text, but if you have any tips, please post!!
> Best Regards


By the latest BIOS do You mean a Modded BIOS with Xeon microcodes or just the latest BIOS from Your motherboards website? Also have You checked that EDB Execute Disable Bit is enabled in the BIOS? Also Windows 10 Insider Preview is a BETA So You can expect ishues.......


----------



## Ajw8380

.


----------



## antsf1990

Clear the Cmos in the BIOS. I have tested the Insider Preview it does state that it is in a test stage, I had Many problems from random reboots to bugs in the whole UI. Insider Preview is a test stage of Windows 10.

You could try this BIOS???? Upto You.....

G41MTS2P.zip 730k .zip file


Your BIOS does not contain Xeon Microcode and Your motherboard dont officially support Xeons.........
So i would flash the BIOS....... Down to You????


----------



## Droidriven

I'm looking into whether this mod will work on a dell inspirion 530s. I don't have the motherboard on hand to list any specs, I'm checking this out for someone that lives over 1000 miles away. Any info that is needed to verify compatibility can be provided, just let me know what info is needed and I will provide it. Mainly I need to know if this will work with the G33 chipset they have and what BIOS or modded BIOS is needed and which Xeon would be best to do this mod on their board. If this mod isn't compatible then info on what BIOS or microcodes can be used to get the best possible C2Q to work on this board. Thanks for any info or assistance.


----------



## RexDart

Sorry if this is something that's easily-searchable (I wasn't able to find it), but has anybody posted a modified BIOS for the ASUS P5Q Pro board? I just ordered a X5460 for this board and would like to get the board in order while I wait for the chip.
Thanks!


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexDart*
> 
> Sorry if this is something that's easily-searchable (I wasn't able to find it), but has anybody posted a modified BIOS for the ASUS P5Q Pro board? I just ordered a X5460 for this board and would like to get the board in order while I wait for the chip.
> Thanks!


MODDED

P5Q-ASUS-PRO-2102.zip 727k .zip file


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexDart*
> 
> Sorry if this is something that's easily-searchable (I wasn't able to find it), but has anybody posted a modified BIOS for the ASUS P5Q Pro board? I just ordered a X5460 for this board and would like to get the board in order while I wait for the chip.
> Thanks!


Try this thread, it has modded BIOS for every version of P5Q, you'll have to read through the thread to find your modded BIOS, don't go for any other P5Q variant, only your P5Q pro, not P5Q-E, P5Q Pro Turbo, etc. etc., ONLY P5Q pro, if any other variant BIOS can be used it will be noted somewhere but the thread should have a BIOS specifically for your mobo somewhere in it, just look carefully.
http://www.overclock.net/t/773046/official-asus-p5q-pro-turbo-pro-turbo-owners-club-all-asus-p45-mobo-owners-welcome

Edit: I see I was beaten to it.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Edit: I see I was beaten to it.


Just trying to help....


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Edit: I see I was beaten to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to help....
Click to expand...

Its cool, lol, do you have anything that can help me chase down what if anything will work on the 530s I posted about, I'm trying to verify whether the mobo is a foxconn G33M02 or G33M03, but do you have initial info on what will work if it is G33M03? From what I'm finding the M03 is the only one that supports Quad, not too sure about M02, I'm wondering if there are any tricks to get Quad on M02 just in case.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Its cool, lol, do you have anything that can help me chase down what if anything will work on the 530s I posted about, I'm trying to verify whether the mobo is a foxconn G33M02 or G33M03, but do you have initial info on what will work if it is G33M03? From what I'm finding the M03 is the only one that supports Quad, not too sure about M02, I'm wondering if there are any tricks to get Quad on M02 just in case.


Im not sure if there is a G33M02 or G33M03 when i search them its takes me the G33M? I have modded the BIOS for the G33M but if there are varients then flashing this BIOS could be very risky!! FLASH AT YOUR RISK!!!

G33M.zip 706k .zip file


This BIOS if for this Motherboard:
http://www.foxconnchannel.com/ProductDetail.aspx?T=motherboard&U=en-us0000319

BTW the Foxconn G33M stands for G33 express chipset. The G33 chipset in the G33M foxconn will support the following CPUs:

http://ark.intel.com/products/31914/Intel-82G33-Graphics-and-Memory-Controller#@compatibility

Unless the Foxconn G33M has a varient that is not a G33 Chipset?? Which seems very unlikely?? You will have to do the searching... If You do Flash this BIOS and it works then You should be fine with any x54xx or e54xx CPU BUT NOT if the Model ends xxxx2 EG X5492 or X5482 or X5472 or E5462

Also have You checked what model says on Motherboard?? (Send me a picture)
I Just checked again are You sure the G33M02 or G33M03 are not DELL???
Also IF Your motherboard is DELL and You Flash a Foxconn BIOS You will kill the motherboard!!!


----------



## byXick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byXick*
> 
> Hello, I've bought already moded Xeon L5420 and mobo Asus P5K-E/WIFI-AP. The processor isnt working, dunno why. After turning the computer on, the fans are spinning, but the screen is black. The CPU is "supported" on this mobo. I've been running C2D E7300 on this mb without any problem, so the mb is OK. I've tried adjusting higher voltage (vcore), but it didnt helped. I've flashed latest bios and added microcodes for all 771 xeon cpus.
> Here is a foto of my cpu: http://s15.postimg.org/3k69pdex7/IMAG0223_1.jpg
> Sorry for foto quality, but i can not make any better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was on the cpu some sticker (with numbers and chinese letters): http://s18.postimg.org/uofzx0f6h/nalepka.jpg
> I've removed it with toothpick (it was really hard to remove it). I hope i didnt broke the cpu because of doing this?
> Anyone has a clue whats wrong?


up


----------



## Vircoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Here is the modded BIOS
> 
> G41MHUSB3R2.zip 686k .zip file
> 
> 
> If You want a good performance/value for Your money then x5460 is a good option..... It can be brought for £25 on ebay 252026854893 (Im in the UK)
> 
> E5405 is the a slow Xeon @ 2Ghz (NOT 2.5Ghz)
> 
> I would recommend the E5450 or X5450 = 3Ghz or the X5460 = 3.16Ghz. If You can find one in Your budget?
> 
> I wouldnt recommend Overclocking with that Motherboard... (Not that I think You will)
> 
> I would recommend flashing the Modded BIOS before You install the Xeon
> Becuase the Xeon may or may not work without the Modded BIOS..... (Even if it does work it will still need the modded BIOS)
> 
> So......
> 1st Flash modded BIOS.
> 2nd Mod socket and install the xeon
> 
> Also my opinion is yes.... It is better to get the best in Your budget( When we are talking £20 price difference).... Say You brought the E5404 and it didnt speed up You system, You might then wish You had brought the X5460.
> 
> Also Your buying a CPU to speed up a Computer but the CPU Might not be Computers bottleneck, the best CPU might not fix the pc being slow e.g 1GB or 2GB ram running on windows 7 would cripple its performance no matter what CPU You have..... OR to many tasks reading/writing to hardrive all the time that loading times for Windows and Programs could take a very long time....... Buying a better CPU would NOT fix these problems..
> 
> Hope that helps


Thank you for your detailed explanations, antsf1990!
I have it completely clear now.









I'll go for one of the best CPUs you can find, then.

About the speed of my pc, I'm aware that, in the first instance, the amount of RAM is more defining than a better CPU, but now I already have covered the first (I have installed 2 modules of 4GB of RAM each) but I can't use them fully because I'm working on a 32-bit architecture (my current CPU is a Pentium 4 520 (1 core, 1M Cache, 2.80 GHz, 800 MHz FSB).

It's been a while since I wanted to change the CPU, but the prices for the good 775 are unaffordable me now. Discover this mod 771-775 was a ray of hope to really optimize my old equipment and to take the most of it in their conditions.

I have also pending, later, change the hard drives for others with faster and larger capacity, but for now, replace my CPU by a 64-bit cpu should already be a considerable improvement. And I have great hopes with the change from 1 to 4 cores too.









Some day I have to start studying the whole issue of overclocking. It has drawn my attention for a time now, but to date I haven't put into it to apply it to my desktop. Pending subject.









So, as I said, thank you very much for the information and help.
I will inform you of the result!


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Its cool, lol, do you have anything that can help me chase down what if anything will work on the 530s I posted about, I'm trying to verify whether the mobo is a foxconn G33M02 or G33M03, but do you have initial info on what will work if it is G33M03? From what I'm finding the M03 is the only one that supports Quad, not too sure about M02, I'm wondering if there are any tricks to get Quad on M02 just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure if there is a G33M02 or G33M03 when i search them its takes me the G33M? I have modded the BIOS for the G33M but if there are varients then flashing this BIOS could be very risky!! FLASH AT YOUR RISK!!!
> 
> G33M.zip 706k .zip file
> 
> 
> This BIOS if for this Motherboard:
> http://www.foxconnchannel.com/ProductDetail.aspx?T=motherboard&U=en-us0000319
> 
> BTW the Foxconn G33M stands for G33 express chipset. The G33 chipset in the G33M foxconn will support the following CPUs:
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/31914/Intel-82G33-Graphics-and-Memory-Controller#@compatibility
> 
> Unless the Foxconn G33M has a varient that is not a G33 Chipset?? Which seems very unlikely?? You will have to do the searching... If You do Flash this BIOS and it works then You should be fine with any x54xx or e54xx CPU BUT NOT if the Model ends xxxx2 EG X5492 or X5482 or X5472 or E5462
> 
> Also have You checked what model says on Motherboard?? (Send me a picture)
> I Just checked again are You sure the G33M02 or G33M03 are not DELL???
> Also IF Your motherboard is DELL and You Flash a Foxconn BIOS You will kill the motherboard!!!
Click to expand...

Yes, in my earlier post before I quoted you(a few posts up) I stated that what I'm researching a Dell inspirion 530s, I also asked if there were any Dell BIOS or microcodes to add to the Dell BIOS that would be needed to use any kind of quad. Thanks for the info above, I wasn't planning on using a Foxconn BIOS on the Dell board as I expected that wouldn't go well as you also stated. Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## Ade360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I'm looking into whether this mod will work on a dell inspirion 530s. I don't have the motherboard on hand to list any specs, I'm checking this out for someone that lives over 1000 miles away. Any info that is needed to verify compatibility can be provided, just let me know what info is needed and I will provide it. Mainly I need to know if this will work with the G33 chipset they have and what BIOS or modded BIOS is needed and which Xeon would be best to do this mod on their board. If this mod isn't compatible then info on what BIOS or microcodes can be used to get the best possible C2Q to work on this board. Thanks for any info or assistance.


I'm not at my PC at the moment. But take at look at http://www.delidded.com/ loads of stuff in here including what Mobos have been successful!


----------



## BugBash

Hey guys,

The last week I have been setting up a custom loop,
Last night I leak tested with coolant and today I got everything up and running.



Im fairly pleased with the temps so far, the R9 290X has yet to go above 40*C!!

The cpu I need to look into, I know one side will be hotter due to the sticker
At stock settings (3.33Ghz) Im getting 10*C hotter on CORE 0

Im guessing the Block isnt sitting right









Looking at the picture any Ideas as to which corner core 0 is on?


----------



## Ade360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I'm looking into whether this mod will work on a dell inspirion 530s. I don't have the motherboard on hand to list any specs, I'm checking this out for someone that lives over 1000 miles away. Any info that is needed to verify compatibility can be provided, just let me know what info is needed and I will provide it. Mainly I need to know if this will work with the G33 chipset they have and what BIOS or modded BIOS is needed and which Xeon would be best to do this mod on their board. If this mod isn't compatible then info on what BIOS or microcodes can be used to get the best possible C2Q to work on this board. Thanks for any info or assistance.


I'm not at my PC at the moment. But take at look at the delibbed web site. Should have what your looking for, including a list of motherboards that have worked along with the corresponding chip. Also does a good job of explaining the microcodes!


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ade360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I'm looking into whether this mod will work on a dell inspirion 530s. I don't have the motherboard on hand to list any specs, I'm checking this out for someone that lives over 1000 miles away. Any info that is needed to verify compatibility can be provided, just let me know what info is needed and I will provide it. Mainly I need to know if this will work with the G33 chipset they have and what BIOS or modded BIOS is needed and which Xeon would be best to do this mod on their board. If this mod isn't compatible then info on what BIOS or microcodes can be used to get the best possible C2Q to work on this board. Thanks for any info or assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not at my PC at the moment. But take at look at the delibbed web site. Should have what your looking for, including a list of motherboards that have worked along with the corresponding chip. Also does a good job of explaining the microcodes!
Click to expand...

Yes, I've already been there amongst other sites but I'm not finding specific enough info for what I'm dealing with. My search continues.


----------



## trzczy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> I think it's because you have EIST and C1E enabled (which lower your CPU's multiplier when it's not used). If that's the case, you should notice your CPU speed increasing to 2500MHz under load. If you want it to be at 2,5GHz constantly, you have to disable EIST and C1E in BIOS.


You were right. Then after fixing better cooler I did test of working in stress , using super pi application and it achieved 2500 MHz and max multipier.
Thanks


----------



## Shredder11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Once You have Your x5492
> Extract and Flash this Modded BIOS
> 
> P5Q-ASUS-SE-PLUS-2204.zip 620k .zip file
> 
> If using Windows I would recommend this flashing tool: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/Win7_beta/ASUS_Update_V71601.zip
> Then install the x5492
> Put all 4x Ram Modules in
> Then go into Your Bios and set:
> DRAM Voltage = 2.3v
> FSB strap to Northbridge = 400mhz
> DRAM Frequency = 1066
> Leave everything else on auto......
> 
> Let me know.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once You have Finished the above^^
> Run Prime 95 to check for errors on Your Ram.... Check Your temps while using Prime 95
> I dont think the Zalman CNPS7700-AlCu will deal with 150w heat dissipation from the x5492


Okay you said to let you know so here I am again! Today I spent about five hours doing the upgrade to modify my ASUS P5Q SE Plus motherboard socket; install the modified Xeon X5492 with the pinout adapter sticker; install the new Phanteks PH-TC12DX cooling fan and heatsink. However I had to spend a bit of time cleaning up the mess from my previous CPU upgrade. I'm usually quite good at judging the amount of thermal paste to apply, but on the last occasion I must have gone mad! It had gone all around the socket and CPU and yet the temps and performance have been perfect the past three years. I must say that the finish quality of the Phanteks cooler is not the best I have seen; there were a few marks and short cuts / grooves in the CPU base plate, although thankfully mostly nearer the edges than the middle. Anyway after about two hours in a hot room (29°C) the CPU is idling at 23°C and the motherboard at 34°C. I'm not sure how to interpret the fan rpm speeds as both fans share the same connector, so either both are going at around 1900rpm or each one is half that at 950rpm? By the way I only installed two sticks of RAM (4GB pair) but I will try adding the other 4GB pair later; is the 2.3v enough ot should I raise it a little to see if it cures the crashes I was experiencing before with that pair? I must admit I bought the second pair used from Ebay in 2013 and had trouble getting the computer to boot from the off, but after a while they settled down and were ok until summer last year when the computer crashed liked crazy.

While I was adding the CPU cooler to my basket (Overclockers UK) I had a rare moment of impulse buying, so I added a cheap Thrustmaster Ferrari Challenge Wheel for when I play my driving games. It looks cheap and cheerful and is very small, e.g. child sized but hey.....I only want to have a bit of fun.....not planning on training to become the next Nigel Mansell or Lewis Hamilton!


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BugBash*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> The last week I have been setting up a custom loop,
> Last night I leak tested with coolant and today I got everything up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> Im fairly pleased with the temps so far, the R9 290X has yet to go above 40*C!!
> 
> The cpu I need to look into, I know one side will be hotter due to the sticker
> At stock settings (3.33Ghz) Im getting 10*C hotter on CORE 0
> 
> Im guessing the Block isnt sitting right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the picture any Ideas as to which corner core 0 is on?


Lapping the cpu will make it flat so it will seat better with the heatsink.... Which will help with uneven or raised temps
But it requires patience and the know how
It will also VOID warranty....











BTW Nice setup......


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredder11*
> 
> Okay you said to let you know so here I am again! Today I spent about five hours doing the upgrade to modify my ASUS P5Q SE Plus motherboard socket; install the modified Xeon X5492 with the pinout adapter sticker; install the new Phanteks PH-TC12DX cooling fan and heatsink. However I had to spend a bit of time cleaning up the mess from my previous CPU upgrade. I'm usually quite good at judging the amount of thermal paste to apply, but on the last occasion I must have gone mad! It had gone all around the socket and CPU and yet the temps and performance have been perfect the past three years. I must say that the finish quality of the Phanteks cooler is not the best I have seen; there were a few marks and short cuts / grooves in the CPU base plate, although thankfully mostly nearer the edges than the middle. Anyway after about two hours in a hot room (29°C) the CPU is idling at 26°C and the motherboard at 34°C. I'm not sure how to interpret the fan rpm speeds as both fans share the same connector, so either both are going at around 1900rpm or each one is half that at 950rpm? By the way I only installed two sticks of RAM (4GB pair) but I will try adding the other 4GB pair later; is the 2.3v enough ot should I raise it a little to see if it cures the crashes I was experiencing before with that pair? I must admit I bought the second pair used from Ebay in 2013 and had trouble getting the computer to boot from the off, but after a while they settled down and were ok until summer last year when the computer crashed liked crazy.
> 
> While I was adding the CPU cooler to my basket (Overclockers UK) I had a rare moment of impulse buying, so I added a cheap Thrustmaster Ferrari Challenge Wheel for when I play my driving games. It looks cheap and cheerful and is very small, e.g. child sized but hey.....I only want to have a bit of fun.....not planning on training to become the next Nigel Mansell or Lewis Hamilton!


On the ram modules does it say 2.2v or 2.3v? Good temps


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Yes, in my earlier post before I quoted you(a few posts up) I stated that what I'm researching a Dell inspirion 530s, I also asked if there were any Dell BIOS or microcodes to add to the Dell BIOS that would be needed to use any kind of quad. Thanks for the info above, I wasn't planning on using a Foxconn BIOS on the Dell board as I expected that wouldn't go well as you also stated. Thank you for your assistance.


I wouldnt recommend modding Dell for a Xeon CPU....
The g33 in the G33M02-03 I would think is reffering to the motherboards chipset....
You should Confirm Your G33M02-03 has a g33 chipset!!

G33 chipset supports many Core2Quads
So I would recommend You buy a C2Q CPU.....

G33 chipset CPU support is here:
http://ark.intel.com/products/31914/Intel-82G33-Graphics-and-Memory-Controller#@compatibility


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vircoph*
> 
> Thank you for your detailed explanations, antsf1990!
> I have it completely clear now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go for one of the best CPUs you can find, then.
> 
> About the speed of my pc, I'm aware that, in the first instance, the amount of RAM is more defining than a better CPU, but now I already have covered the first (I have installed 2 modules of 4GB of RAM each) but I can't use them fully because I'm working on a 32-bit architecture (my current CPU is a Pentium 4 520 (1 core, 1M Cache, 2.80 GHz, 800 MHz FSB).
> 
> It's been a while since I wanted to change the CPU, but the prices for the good 775 are unaffordable me now. Discover this mod 771-775 was a ray of hope to really optimize my old equipment and to take the most of it in their conditions.
> 
> I have also pending, later, change the hard drives for others with faster and larger capacity, but for now, replace my CPU by a 64-bit cpu should already be a considerable improvement. And I have great hopes with the change from 1 to 4 cores too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some day I have to start studying the whole issue of overclocking. It has drawn my attention for a time now, but to date I haven't put into it to apply it to my desktop. Pending subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, as I said, thank you very much for the information and help.
> I will inform you of the result!


BTW...... Replacing Your CPU with a x64 CPU Will not mean You are running x64bit You will need a x64 bit version on Windows... (or other OS)

If You are going to change the harddrives:
The fastest but also most expensive are SSDs. (NOT SSHD)
If You looking for a cheap way to get better harddrive performance You could setup a raid system.....

Overclocking with Your Motherboard:
Your motherboard will let You overclock as has all the features..... BUT
1 = Your motherboard is a 4 phase design. All 4 phase power design motheboards shouldnt even give You the option to overclock.... (My opinion)
2= Your (few) mosfets dont have any heatsink to keep them cool so increasing the Northbridge Voltage/fsb I wouldnt recommend....
When Overclocking I will only recommend overclocking to motherboards with 8+ phase power design with heatsinks for the mosfets

If You want to start Overclocking the most important part is the motherboard..... (My opinion)

Glad i have helped..........









Many on here (Myself included) could recommend a good value motherboard for overclocking???


----------



## Shredder11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> On the ram modules does it say 2.2v or 2.3v? Good temps


I need to double check to find out. As for my temps, I have been running it all evening for hours and doing more intensive stuff including gaming. At this very moment after all of that my idle temp is 23°C!! (perhaps the thermal paste has settled in?). Even after a solid session gaming my temps were around 32°C; with my previous Q6600 CPU it always went to 50°C X or more while gaming and idled at 29°C.

So maybe there is a modest amount of room for overclocking by raising the multiplier to the max my board supports if possible? I think it is currently set to x8.5


----------



## Droidriven

Ye
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> I wouldnt recommend modding Dell for a Xeon CPU....
> The g33 in the G33M02-03 I would think is reffering to the motherboards chipset....
> You should Confirm Your G33M02-03 has a g33 chipset!!
> 
> G33 chipset supports many Core2Quads
> So I would recommend You buy a C2Q CPU.....
> 
> G33 chipset CPU support is here:
> http://ark.intel.com/products/31914/Intel-82G33-Graphics-and-Memory-Controller#@compatibility


Yes it has the G33 chipset. Just not sure if its the M02 or M03 motherboard, it appears this makes a difference with this model. From what I'm finding, the M03 model can doo the Xeon mod but the M02 can't. Why, I'm not sure.


----------



## BugBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Lapping the cpu will make it flat so it will seat better with the heatsink.... Which will help with uneven or raised temps
> But it requires patience and the know how
> It will also VOID warranty....
> 
> BTW Nice setup......


Im not sure I want to go down that path, X5470`s are being snapped up as soon as they appear!

I Screwed the baseplate in a little further today, the top left H/S side went in a bit further than the rest and reseated with a dab of Shin-Etsu, run out of the EK stuff,
Im still unsure about these temperatures though...
EDIT: Ambient temp is 26.7*C


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Ye
> Yes it has the G33 chipset. Just not sure if its the M02 or M03 motherboard, it appears this makes a difference with this model. From what I'm finding, the M03 model can doo the Xeon mod but the M02 can't. Why, I'm not sure.


Well if it is a G33 chipset get Core2Quad....
Not Xeon.....


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredder11*
> 
> I need to double check to find out. As for my temps, I have been running it all evening for hours and doing more intensive stuff including gaming. At this very moment after all of that my idle temp is 23°C!! (perhaps the thermal paste has settled in?). Even after a solid session gaming my temps were around 32°C; with my previous Q6600 CPU it always went to 50°C X or more while gaming and idled at 29°C.
> 
> So maybe there is a modest amount of room for overclocking by raising the multiplier to the max my board supports if possible? I think it is currently set to x8.5


If You take 1 Module out and have a look it say 2.2v or 2.3v to get them to run stable @ 1066 They will need the extra Voltage.

Overclocking on the x5492:
X5492 Multiplier is 8.5 So You cant make it go Higher! (You can make it go lower)
3.6Ghz will take 1700FSB
3.8Ghz will take 1800FSB
4Ghz will take 2000FSB

Set the multi as low as it goes (This will set the cpu frequency low)....
Then start to increase the FSB... Do jumps of 15 EG. 340FSB 355FSB 370FSB then Each time You set the FSB Higher boot Windows run Prime 95, If Prime95 Gives You errors then go back down a step on the fsb and try again - Eventually You will find the Max FSB Your Motherboard will do on stock 1.1v Northbridge Voltage.
You could increase the Northbridge Voltage this will let Your Motherboard get a higher stable FSB (I wouldnt recommend with Your Motherboard)

Once You have found the max FSB

Set Your cpu multiplier to its max (X5492 = 8.5)
Depending on the amount of FSB You have You will migiht need to raise the Vcore to get the CPU stable at the higher FSB (You should set it to 1.3v Vcore and run prime 95 for atleast 1hr make sure Your temps are ok
Then if there are no errors drop the Vcore to 1.29 if still no errors drop it again to 1.28 etc etc... Untill You have the lowest Vcore possible.

Disable the following:
Dram static read control
Dram read training
CPU spread spectrum
Pci-e spread spectrum
C1E
Max CPU ID
IVT (Virtualization tech)
CPU TM

Enable the following:
Mem oc charger
EDB - NX BIT (Execute disable BIT)


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BugBash*
> 
> Im not sure I want to go down that path, X5470`s are being snapped up as soon as they appear!
> 
> I Screwed the baseplate in a little further today, the top left H/S side went in a bit further than the rest and reseated with a dab of Shin-Etsu, run out of the EK stuff,
> Im still unsure about these temperatures though...
> EDIT: Ambient temp is 26.7*C


looks fine to me, 60`s exactly what i get with my titan fenair, and you have a gpu in the loop also, and i often also see 8~10c difference between the hottest core and the coolest.


----------



## psyfy

off topic a HR-03 PLUS on a gtx 580.






unfortunately this 580gtx is damaged whilst the temps under 2d and 3d low power have dropped to 25c in full power 3d mode it still escalates to 100c and thus throttles.

dam nice cooler though.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> dam nice cooler though.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> unfortunately this 580gtx is damaged whilst the temps under 2d and 3d low power have dropped to 25c in full power 3d mode it still escalates to 100c and thus throttles.


100C How come it gets sooooo HOT??


----------



## psyfy

i suspect heat damaged vrms or even the core.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Ye
> Yes it has the G33 chipset. Just not sure if its the M02 or M03 motherboard, it appears this makes a difference with this model. From what I'm finding, the M03 model can doo the Xeon mod but the M02 can't. Why, I'm not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Well if it is a G33 chipset get Core2Quad....
> Not Xeon.....
Click to expand...

I have a Q6600 for then to try but was looking at the Xeon mod to see if he could get something faster for less. The C2Q and C2X are too expensive for something that is just for playing with


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I have a Q6600 for then to try but was looking at the Xeon mod to see if he could get something faster for less. The C2Q and C2X are too expensive for something that is just for playing with


I wont mod:
DELL motherboards
INTEL motherboards
Many Nvidia Chipset motherboards (Depends on the motherboard)
Because they are know for Compaibility porblems... (even if some work)
Maby someone else will or You can mod it Yourself (see page1)??
But My opinion is get a different motherboard.....

Sorry I wont help......


----------



## Shredder11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> On the ram modules does it say 2.2v or 2.3v? Good temps


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredder11*
> 
> I need to double check to find out. As for my temps, I have been running it all evening for hours and doing more intensive stuff including gaming. At this very moment after all of that my idle temp is 23°C!! (perhaps the thermal paste has settled in?). Even after a solid session gaming my temps were around 32°C; with my previous Q6600 CPU it always went to 50°C X or more while gaming and idled at 29°C.
> 
> So maybe there is a modest amount of room for overclocking by raising the multiplier to the max my board supports if possible? I think it is currently set to x8.5


Okay so I checked the spec sheet for the RAM and it says:

http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/KHX8500D2K2_4G.pdf

Quote:


> Kingston's KHX8500D2K2/4G is a kit of two 256M x 64-bit
> 2GB (2048MB) DDR2-1066 CL5 SDRAM (Synchronous
> DRAM) memory modules, based on sixteen 128M x 8-bit
> DDR2 FBGA components per module. Total kit capacity is
> 4GB (4096MB). Each module pair has been tested to run at
> DDR2-1066MHz at a latency timing of 5-5-5-15 at *2.2V*. The
> SPD is programmed to JEDEC standard latency 800Mhz
> timing of 5-5-5-18 at 1.8V. Each 240-pin DIMM uses gold
> contact fingers and requires +1.8V.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredder11*
> 
> Okay so I checked the spec sheet for the RAM and it says:
> 
> http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/KHX8500D2K2_4G.pdf


Set DRAM Voltage @ 2.2v
Strap to Northbridge @ 400
Dram Frequency @ 1066
Disable:
Dram static read control
Dram read training

If possible send a picture of the BIOS screen and might be able to get the 4 sticks going @ 1066


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I have a Q6600 for then to try but was looking at the Xeon mod to see if he could get something faster for less. The C2Q and C2X are too expensive for something that is just for playing with
> 
> 
> 
> I wont mod:
> DELL motherboards
> INTEL motherboards
> Many Nvidia Chipset motherboards (Depends on the motherboard)
> Because they are know for Compaibility porblems... (even if some work)
> Maby someone else will or You can mod it Yourself (see page1)??
> But My opinion is get a different motherboard.....
> 
> Sorry I wont help......
Click to expand...

Oh, that system isn't mine, I'm playing with a gigabyte ga ep45 ud3p







and an Asus p5q-e, those are great for it. I was just trying to help a friend play with theirs. I've also got a z97 board with an i7-4790k. Its not like I need any of this old stuff, its just entertainment, I have the parts laying around so I'm just messing with them. I'm looking for some good RAM sticks that would be good for over clocking on the ud3p and the p5q-e, some that can be used in both. I'm undecided on what kind to get.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Oh, that system isn't mine, I'm playing with a gigabyte ga ep45 ud3p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an Asus p5q-e, those are great for it. I was just trying to help a friend play with theirs. I've also got a z97 board with an i7-4790k. Its not like I need any of this old stuff, its just entertainment, I have the parts laying around so I'm just messing with them. I'm looking for some good RAM sticks that would be good for over clocking on the ud3p and the p5q-e, some that can be used in both. I'm undecided on what kind to get.


Well tell Your friend DELL are $hit! lol

Both the P5Q-E and EP45-UD3P are nice

Are You looking for 1066Mhz or Higher??
4GB OR 8GB?

Most know brands should work fine on both


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Oh, that system isn't mine, I'm playing with a gigabyte ga ep45 ud3p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an Asus p5q-e, those are great for it. I was just trying to help a friend play with theirs. I've also got a z97 board with an i7-4790k. Its not like I need any of this old stuff, its just entertainment, I have the parts laying around so I'm just messing with them. I'm looking for some good RAM sticks that would be good for over clocking on the ud3p and the p5q-e, some that can be used in both. I'm undecided on what kind to get.
> 
> 
> 
> Well tell Your friend DELL are $hit! lol
> 
> Both the P5Q-E and EP45-UD3P are nice
> 
> Are You looking for 1066Mhz or Higher??
> 4GB OR 8GB?
> 
> Most know brands should work fine on both
Click to expand...

I was looking at 8GB or 16GB actually, would you recommend 4-8 instead?


----------



## Droidriven

whatever speed and amount will run the smoothest with say a x5440 or x5450 oc'd


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I was looking at 8GB or 16GB actually, would you recommend 4-8 instead?


How Many Ram DIMMs Does Your Motherboards have?


----------



## psyfy

YOUR FONT = NO ***K YOUR FONT.


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredder11*
> 
> Okay so I checked the spec sheet for the RAM and it says:
> 
> http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/KHX8500D2K2_4G.pdf
> Kingston's KHX8500D2K2/4G is a kit of two 256M x 64-bit
> 2GB (2048MB) DDR2-1066 CL5 SDRAM (Synchronous
> DRAM) memory modules, based on sixteen 128M x 8-bit
> DDR2 FBGA components per module. Total kit capacity is
> 4GB (4096MB). Each module pair has been tested to run at
> DDR2-1066MHz at a latency timing of 5-5-5-15 at 2.2V. The
> SPD is programmed to JEDEC standard latency 800Mhz
> timing of 5-5-5-18 at 1.8V. Each 240-pin DIMM uses gold
> contact fingers and requires +1.8V.


iv got a gold plated finger for this font too.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I was looking at 8GB or 16GB actually, would you recommend 4-8 instead?
> 
> 
> 
> How Many Ram DIMMs Does Your Motherboards have?
Click to expand...

4 slots


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> whatever speed and amount will run the smoothest with say a x5440 or x5450 oc'd


Have a look on ebay for dd2 1066 or pc2-8500 if You see any good deals in Your budget then get them.... I couldnt see any for a price i would pay. You will have to keep Your eye out..... Whats Your budget and if isee any il let You know

I got myself 8GB PC2-8000 (DDR2 1000) (NOT PC2-8500 1066) as they are Normally cheaper


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> whatever speed and amount will run the smoothest with say a x5440 or x5450 oc'd
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look on ebay for dd2 1066 or pc2-8500 if You see any good deals in Your budget then get them.... I couldnt see any for a price i would pay. You will have to keep Your eye out.....
Click to expand...

Gotcha


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Gotcha


8GB 4x DDR2-1066 MHz RAM PC2-8500 CL 5 OCZ REAPER
for £77.23 LOL


----------



## psyfy

please don't recommend ocz ram.
Ever.


----------



## antsf1990

Anyone play BF4 on PC??


----------



## psyfy

me soon gota install it but its a 18 hr download for me (price you pay for having a river at the bottom of your garden and no neighbors.) BF3 scifi80


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> please don't recommend ocz ram.
> Ever.


HAHAHA







^^ LOOK AT THE PRICE ^^ I was NOT Recommending


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> me soon gota install it but its a 18 hr download for me (price you pay for having a river at the bottom of your garden and no neighbors.)


HAHAHA








Get it downloading overnight

I get 16+mbps (Price I pay for living with noisy neighbors in a built up area)


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> whatever speed and amount will run the smoothest with say a x5440 or x5450 oc'd
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look on ebay for dd2 1066 or pc2-8500 if You see any good deals in Your budget then get them.... I couldnt see any for a price i would pay. You will have to keep Your eye out..... Whats Your budget and if isee any il let You know
> 
> I got myself 8GB PC2-8000 (DDR2 1000) (NOT PC2-8500 1066) as they are Normally cheaper
Click to expand...

What would you recommend, I think the Kingston is too much for what I'm doing, from some things I've read that was good to use with this board. I'm not sure about all the brands these days, I've not done this in years.


----------



## psyfy

go corsair. you can always return it free and get another flavor


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> go corsair. you can always return it free and get another flavor


I had found some corsair 800mhz xm2 I believe it was. I was thinking of getting those but both mobos support 1066/1200 so hmm..idk.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I had found some corsair 800mhz xm2 I believe it was. I was thinking of getting those but both mobos support 1066/1200 so hmm..idk.


Transcend are good

How much are You looking to spend??


----------



## psyfy

corsair has a lifetime warranty on there ram im not sure about transcend.
some ram doesn't down clock well either so for 1:1 ratios isn't good all corsair ram is fine in my experience for this, and better for oc`ing personally id love some 1800mhz ram so i can go 4:1 ratio rather than 1:1. as it "irons out bumps"


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> corsair has a lifetime warranty on there ram im not sure about transcend.


corsair, crucial, kingston, g.skill all do lifetime warrenty


----------



## psyfy

some geil ram is very good too.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> corsair has a lifetime warranty on there ram im not sure about transcend.
> some ram doesn't down clock well either so for 1:1 ratios isn't good all corsair ram is fine in my experience for this, and better for oc`ing personally id love some 1800mhz ram so i can go 4:1 ratio rather than 1:1. as it "irons out bumps"


1800Mhz are You talking ddr3?
I would love some G.Skill PC2-9600 1200MHz CL5 Trident Series


----------



## psyfy

yeh sorry im running ddr 3 on my ga-p35c-ds3r i keep forgetting.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> yeh sorry im running ddr 3 on my ga-p35c-ds3r i keep forgetting.


So why 1800Mhz? Is that the max frequency it supports?
Also GA-P35C-DS3R states its supports max of 4GB DDR3? Will it support 8GB DDR3?


----------



## Shredder11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Set DRAM Voltage @ 2.2v
> Strap to Northbridge @ 400
> Dram Frequency @ 1066
> Disable:
> Dram static read control
> Dram read training
> 
> If possible send a picture of the BIOS screen and might be able to get the 4 sticks going @ 1066


Despite the spec sheet online the figure printed on the RAM sticks label says 2.3v. So I have reinstalled my other identical 4GB set and gone into the BIOS, where all the settings are already exactly as you recommended (the auto settings chose your choices as well). I then launched PerformanceTest v8.0 and received an overall system PassMark Rating of 2582.4. My Xeon X5492 scored 5331 which compares well with other users ratings of 4844 to 5212. My Memory Mark rating was 1220 which was also higher than the other users. My overall PassMark rating when I had the Core2 Quad Q6600 was 1024 and CPU rating was 3010, and memory was 724. So I suppose this has been a pretty good upgrade so far for £60!














If I get chance I will include a pic of my BIOS settings and see if there is more scope for improvement.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredder11*
> 
> Despite the spec sheet online the figure printed on the RAM sticks label says 2.3v. So I have reinstalled my other identical 4GB set and gone into the BIOS, where all the settings are already exactly as you recommended (the auto settings chose your choices as well). I then launched PerformanceTest v8.0 and received an overall system PassMark Rating of 2582.4. My Xeon X5492 scored 5331 which compares well with other users ratings of 4844 to 5212. My Memory Mark rating was 1220 which was also higher than the other users. My overall PassMark rating when I had the Core2 Quad Q6600 was 1024 and CPU rating was 3010, and memory was 724. So I suppose this has been a pretty good upgrade so far for £60!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get chance I will include a pic of my BIOS settings and see if there is more scope for improvement.


So you have all 4 sticks going??








Listen to what it says on the sticks - 2.3v

If You want to pit Your PC VS Mine:
On passmark:

Do a full passmark test and upload it then tell me the Baseline ID and I will compare and upload the results


----------



## Shredder11

Damn! Just run the tests again and scored less







Ahh well my baseline number is 447118 http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=44711857689

http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=44711857689


----------



## Jatoll

Hi, can someone help me? I have a Xeon X5460 and an Asrock p45r2000-Wifi. First it startet and the CPU was accepted but only runs on 2 cores. After a Cinebench and restart: the System doesn't start anymore.
its always like this and its looping:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/e1uaq3g8tf29pq3/CAM01117.mp4?dl=0
I changed to a MSI P35 Neo2 FIR but its the same here, like in the video.
Sorry for my bad english but can someone help me? is the CPU broken?


----------



## Jatoll

The first message that flashes for a very short time is:
Quote:


> Your PC needs to restart
> Please hald down the power button
> Error Code: 0x000000C4
> Parameters:
> 0x0000000000000091
> 0x000000000000000F
> 0xFFFFF80390368400
> 0x00000000000000


can't read more

The secound message starts like this:
Quote:


> Your PC needs to restart
> Please hald down the power button
> Error Code: 0x0000005D
> Parameters:
> 0x00000000BFEBFBFF
> 0x0000000020100800
> 0x0000


can't read more

But one frame later in the video the message changes to:
Quote:


> Your PC needs to restart
> Please hald down the power button
> Error Code: 0x000000C4
> Parameters:
> 0x0000000000000091
> 0x000000000000000F
> 0xFFFFF800667E7A00
> 0x0000000000000000


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> corsair has a lifetime warranty on there ram im not sure about transcend.
> 
> 
> 
> corsair, crucial, kingston, g.skill all do lifetime warrenty
Click to expand...

I found 2GB modules within my range, can't find any 4GB modules though.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I found 2GB modules within my range, can't find any 4GB modules though.


Buy 4x 2gb = 8gb
4gb modules cost too much money


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jatoll*
> 
> The first message that flashes for a very short time is:
> can't read more
> 
> The secound message starts like this:
> can't read more
> 
> But one frame later in the video the message changes to:


My bet is You havnt flashed the microcodes for these Motherboards....

So many people just plug the Xeon in get the latest BIOS off the motherboards websitte and think thats how the MOD works....
You also have to flash a BIOS that has the Xeon Microcodes!!
P45R2000-WIFI

P45R2K-WIFI.zip 728k .zip file

P35 NEO2-FR/FIR

P35Neo2-FR-FIR.zip 748k .zip file

Extract and flash these bios files to enable extended instructions on Your Xeon this will probably fix Your problem.....
After flashing make sure You ENABLE:
EDB / NX BIT (Execute Disable BIT)


----------



## Vircoph

Hi again!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> BTW...... Replacing Your CPU with a x64 CPU Will not mean You are running x64bit You will need a x64 bit version on Windows... (or other OS)


Yep, I know.








I plan to format my computer after replacing the CPU and do it isn't a problem at all. I'm more than used to it.
And once I operate with a 64-bit architecture, I really hope notice the difference not only by the new CPU but by actually increase of usable RAM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> If You are going to change the harddrives:
> The fastest but also most expensive are SSDs. (NOT SSHD)
> If You looking for a cheap way to get better harddrive performance You could setup a raid system.....


I take note about the SSDs discs for when I have opportunity (and budget) to replace they. It isn't something that will happen soon, but it does not hurt to know it.








However, what it is a "raid system"? It is a term I had never read so far (I think) and has got me curious.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Overclocking with Your Motherboard:
> Your motherboard will let You overclock as has all the features..... BUT
> 1 = Your motherboard is a 4 phase design. All 4 phase power design motheboards shouldnt even give You the option to overclock.... (My opinion)
> 2= Your (few) mosfets dont have any heatsink to keep them cool so increasing the Northbridge Voltage/fsb I wouldnt recommend....
> When Overclocking I will only recommend overclocking to motherboards with 8+ phase power design with heatsinks for the mosfets
> 
> If You want to start Overclocking the most important part is the motherboard..... (My opinion)
> 
> Glad i have helped..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many on here (Myself included) could recommend a good value motherboard for overclocking???


Thank you for these interesting notes about my motherboard and overclocking. It really wasn't in my plans to do so, and if it is not advisable to do given its characteristics, I have one more reason to stay in my current line of just hardware improvement and let the experiments for a better equipped future (hopefully xD).

The day that I set out to explore this interesting world, don't worry that I will come with you to advise me properly.









Again, thank you very much for the help.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredder11*
> 
> Despite the spec sheet online the figure printed on the RAM sticks label says 2.3v. So I have reinstalled my other identical 4GB set and gone into the BIOS, where all the settings are already exactly as you recommended (the auto settings chose your choices as well). I then launched PerformanceTest v8.0 and received an overall system PassMark Rating of 2582.4. My Xeon X5492 scored 5331 which compares well with other users ratings of 4844 to 5212. My Memory Mark rating was 1220 which was also higher than the other users. My overall PassMark rating when I had the Core2 Quad Q6600 was 1024 and CPU rating was 3010, and memory was 724. So I suppose this has been a pretty good upgrade so far for £60!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get chance I will include a pic of my BIOS settings and see if there is more scope for improvement.


MINE VS YOURS

Your 3D graphics are BAD!!! (Take it You dont game)
If You had a better GPU Your score would of been much better.....

Your ssd DESTROYS!!!!! My Harddrive!








CPU

RAM

2D

3D/GAMING

STORAGE


TOTAL


MY X5470 is @ 4.1Ghz in this test......
I have orderd a better cooler (£26) and 600-2500 grit sandpaper (£10) so i should have My X5470 @ 4.3+ Next week.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vircoph*
> 
> Hi again!
> Yep, I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to format my computer after replacing the CPU and do it isn't a problem at all. I'm more than used to it.
> And once I operate with a 64-bit architecture, I really hope notice the difference not only by the new CPU but by actually increase of usable RAM.
> I take note about the SSDs discs for when I have opportunity (and budget) to replace they. It isn't something that will happen soon, but it does not hurt to know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, what it is a "raid system"? It is a term I had never read so far (I think) and has got me curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for these interesting notes about my motherboard and overclocking. It really wasn't in my plans to do so, and if it is not advisable to do given its characteristics, I have one more reason to stay in my current line of just hardware improvement and let the experiments for a better equipped future (hopefully xD).
> 
> The day that I set out to explore this interesting world, don't worry that I will come with you to advise me properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, thank you very much for the help.


RAID:
RAID 0 setup means when my pc reads/writes data to the storage it will read/write to 2 harddrives in strips of data instead of reading/writing to just 1 harddrive. It will Improve performance but it will still be SLOW vs a SSD. If 1 of the 2 harddrives in my RAID 0 fails, I will lose all data on both harddrives. So I use my RAID 0 for Windows and Software. I have a 3rd harddrive I use for my media/Important Info. I have seen a Performance increase BUT a SSD Will be much faster!!!! Also You can put 2 SSDs in a RAID 0 for Even more performance!!

This Video Explains RAID 0 - RAID 1 - RAID 10





RAID 0 is so easy to setup! This Video will explain RAID and show You how easy to setup (ASUS Motherboard supporting RAID)





This is My RAID 0 VS a SSD (Mine is the green) You can see SSDs are much faster!! Even when 2 harddrives are in RAID 0!


Happy to Help........


----------



## Shredder11

My SSD is faster yes BUT it is an Intel model from a certain range which apparently is rubbish. Recently I got a Crucial BX100 250GB and that is a lot faster, especially for the write speeds.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> This is My RAID 0 VS a SSD (Mine is the green) You can see SSDs are much faster!! Even when 2 harddrives are in RAID 0!
> 
> 
> Happy to Help........


----------



## Shredder11

Wow you certainly got a whole heap of bang per buck for your money! I was not aware that that specific model was a good overclocker, and just saw the price being the same as mine except I assumed mine was faster. So what are your temps on your overclocked machine? By the way mine just keeps getting lower and lower, it now runs between 21°C and 23°C for light work and browsing and at 25°C for medium demands and then up to 32°C for gaming.

Yeah these days I am a mere occasional gamer, although back in the 1980s I spent my every waking hour gaming. I got my current graphics card back in April 2012 about a year after it came out as a mid range model. Interestingly last week I came very close to buying a similar card for todays market, the GeForce GTX960 because I saw a nice LG 29UM55-P which I am kicking myself for not buying at the crazy price of £170! I assumed I needed a better graphics card to run it, as my GTX550-Ti is sluggish at those higher resolutions






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> MINE VS YOURS
> 
> Your 3D graphics are BAD!!! (Take it You dont game)
> If You had a better GPU Your score would of been much better.....
> 
> TOTAL
> 
> 
> MY X5470 is @ 4.1Ghz in this test......
> I have orderd a better cooler (£26) and 600-2500 grit sandpaper (£10) so i should have My X5470 @ 4.3+ Next week.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredder11*
> 
> Wow you certainly got a whole heap of bang per buck for your money! I was not aware that that specific model was a good overclocker, and just saw the price being the same as mine except I assumed mine was faster. So what are your temps on your overclocked machine? By the way mine just keeps getting lower and lower, it now runs between 21°C and 23°C for light work and browsing and at 25°C for medium demands and then up to 32°C for gaming.
> 
> Yeah these days I am a mere occasional gamer, although back in the 1980s I spent my every waking hour gaming. I got my current graphics card back in April 2012 about a year after it came out as a mid range model. Interestingly last week I came very close to buying a similar card for todays market, the GeForce GTX960 because I saw a nice LG 29UM55-P which I am kicking myself for not buying at the crazy price of £170! I assumed I needed a better graphics card to run it, as my GTX550-Ti is sluggish at those higher resolutions


My 7970 its the Ghz edition... So my Core Clock 1050Mhz in this test if i overclocked it My score is 6000s. But i have no need to push it as plays everything smoothly..... Your GTX550 score is BAD. I had a 6950 that scored around 4500. 2000-2100 Wont play anything recent..... My 7970 lets me play BF4, = Ultra @ 40-50fps CRYSIS 3 ULTRA = 60fps ADVANCED WARFARE = High @ 50-60 fps. The 7970 costs around £120 but its good value for money and supports DX12 when it comes out







. Your SSD has made me think about getting one as clearly that is my pcs Bottleneck....


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredder11*
> 
> Wow you certainly got a whole heap of bang per buck for your money! I was not aware that that specific model was a good overclocker, and just saw the price being the same as mine except I assumed mine was faster. So what are your temps on your overclocked machine? By the way mine just keeps getting lower and lower, it now runs between 21°C and 23°C for light work and browsing and at 25°C for medium demands and then up to 32°C for gaming.


You should Sell Your Xeon and get X5470....
Divide Your FSB by 4 = the buss
E.G 1600FSB=400buss
Once You know Your buss its easy to work out the overclocking ability of a cpu....
E.G
X5470 has a 10x Multiplier so...
@ 1600FSB (1600/4 = 400)
10x400=4Ghz
X5482 has a 8x Multiplier so
@ 1600FSB (1600/4 = 400)
400x8=3200Mhz(3.2Ghz)

The best Xeon for overclocking is the X5470!!
The best Value for Money is the x5460 (Still very good overclocker)
The best CPU if Your NOT going to overclock is the x5492 (Very BAD Overclocker)

Also I have My X5470 @ 4.1Ghz on a standard cooler








My Temps (standard cooler) Never go over 67c which is pretty good considering my cooler and overclock.....
I am waiting for a better cooler to come..... So 4.3Ghz+ Is going to be nice


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I found 2GB modules within my range, can't find any 4GB modules though.
> 
> 
> 
> Buy 4x 2gb = 8gb
> 4gb modules cost too much money
Click to expand...

I found 8GB of corsiar 800 MHz for $50, should I get it just for the deal? I found Kingston hyperx 2GB pc2 8500 1066 MHz for $28 per module and 16GB of 667 for about $60-70. How much. I would end up investing two times the money in the Kingston than the corsair, is the difference I would see between the Kingston and corsair worth doubling what I would spend? Seriously considering the corsair at the moment guys. What would you guys say?


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> The 7970 costs around £120 but its good value for money and supports DX12 when it comes out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Your SSD has made me think about getting one as clearly that is my pcs Bottleneck....


Straight up the 7970 is the definitely the best bang for buck used card to get right now.

Ants you should definitely get an ssd, it will make everything feel nearly instant.

Though careful when raiding SSDs on older mobos that don't have TRIM support. It's a better idea to get a good pcie controller card at that point. Bypass the sata 3gb/s limit and get better reliability out of your ssd.

Know a guy running 4 Samsung 512gb ssd in a raid 10, has a 1TB volume that sequential reads and writes at 2.3~ GB/s which is insane.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I found 8GB of corsiar 800 MHz for $50, should I get it just for the deal? I found Kingston hyperx 2GB pc2 8500 1066 MHz for $28 per module and 16GB of 667 for about $60-70. How much. I would end up investing two times the money in the Kingston than the corsair, is the difference I would see between the Kingston and corsair worth doubling what I would spend? Seriously considering the corsair at the moment guys. What would you guys say?


To work out performance CL / FREQUENCY x 1000 = NS
(Lower is better)
CL5 800Mhz = 6.2 ns
CL5 1066Mhz = 4.6 ns
So 1066 CL5 is the better choice...
I got Myself 8GB of 1000Mhz CL5, So have a look for pc2-8000 CL5 (Normally cheaper then 1066/pc2-8500)
CL5 1000mhz = 5 ns.

Also DDR2 800Mhz will limit Your MAX FSB to 1600!!!
As the lowest CPU/Ram divider is 1:1 ratio... (1600/2 = 800Mhz)
So 1066 or 1000 is good if Your going to overclock......
DDR2 1000Mhz will Let You run a MAX FSB of 2000 (2000/2 = 1000Mhz) (2132/2= 1066Mhz)
Which is great as dont think Your Motherboard will allow You to reach 2000FSB anyway....

So I would NOT recommend 800Mhz (If Your going to Overclock)


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Straight up the 7970 is the definitely the best bang for buck used card to get right now.
> 
> Ants you should definitely get an ssd, it will make everything feel nearly instant.
> 
> Though careful when raiding SSDs on older mobos that don't have TRIM support. It's a better idea to get a good pcie controller card at that point. Bypass the sata 3gb/s limit and get better reliability out of your ssd.
> 
> Know a guy running 4 Samsung 512gb ssd in a raid 10, has a 1TB volume that sequential reads and writes at 2.3~ GB/s which is insane.


I know its good bang for buck as thats why i brought 1







(Make sure if Your going to buy a GPU that it will support DX12)(7970 is the same as the R9 280X so has full DX12 support)

I agree: Pci RAID is better then Onboard RAID controllers (Talking about keeping it cheap ^^)

I know SSDs are much faster I was already thinking about SSDs but the benchmark has pushed me abit more


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> I know its good bang for buck as thats why i brought 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Make sure if Your going to buy a GPU that it will support DX12)(7970 is the same as the R9 280X so has full DX12 support)
> 
> I agree: Pci RAID is better then Onboard RAID controllers (Talking about keeping it cheap ^^)


Lol yeah only the basic controllers are cheap.

But we're talking about stretching performance now.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredder11*


I havnt used a monitor since HDTV have HDMI or VGA or DVI, Most decent graphics cards have a HDMI or DVI. So I picked up a Sony Bravia 40" Tv (£100) and use that as a Monitor. I have a wireless keyboard and mouse, I also have My pc setup with my Yamaha AMP and Mission speakers







. So I can chill on My sofa and watch films play games etc etc. Monitors are good if You want to sit at desk... (I prefer to be more comfortable)


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Lol yeah only the basic controllers are cheap.
> 
> But we're talking about stretching performance now.


I agree Your better of with a PCI RAID controller.....


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I found 8GB of corsiar 800 MHz for $50, should I get it just for the deal? I found Kingston hyperx 2GB pc2 8500 1066 MHz for $28 per module and 16GB of 667 for about $60-70. How much. I would end up investing two times the money in the Kingston than the corsair, is the difference I would see between the Kingston and corsair worth doubling what I would spend? Seriously considering the corsair at the moment guys. What would you guys say?


Whats Your budget and il have alook......


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I found 8GB of corsiar 800 MHz for $50, should I get it just for the deal? I found Kingston hyperx 2GB pc2 8500 1066 MHz for $28 per module and 16GB of 667 for about $60-70. How much. I would end up investing two times the money in the Kingston than the corsair, is the difference I would see between the Kingston and corsair worth doubling what I would spend? Seriously considering the corsair at the moment guys. What would you guys say?
> 
> 
> 
> Whats Your budget and il have alook......
Click to expand...

I don't want to have to spend anywhere near $100, I paid that much for the 16GB of ddr3 1600 GSkill I have in my Z97. Its ridiculous to spend that much on this just to mess with.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I found 8GB of corsiar 800 MHz for $50, should I get it just for the deal? I found Kingston hyperx 2GB pc2 8500 1066 MHz for $28 per module and 16GB of 667 for about $60-70. How much. I would end up investing two times the money in the Kingston than the corsair, is the difference I would see between the Kingston and corsair worth doubling what I would spend? Seriously considering the corsair at the moment guys. What would you guys say?
> 
> 
> 
> Whats Your budget and il have alook......
Click to expand...

An opinion of what I posted would suffice. I've checked hundreds of options, those are my best I'm willing to go for.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> An opinion of what I posted would suffice.


Well My opinion is there all bad value and You should keep You eye out for something else OR Get the 800Mhz for $50............


----------



## Shredder11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> I havnt used a monitor since HDTV have HDMI or VGA or DVI, Most decent graphics cards have a HDMI or DVI. So I picked up a Sony Bravia 40" Tv (£100) and use that as a Monitor. I have a wireless keyboard and mouse, I also have My pc setup with my Yamaha AMP and Mission speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So I can chill on My sofa and watch films play games etc etc. Monitors are good if You want to sit at desk... (I prefer to be more comfortable)


My current monitor is an old CTX 19" LCD model that I bought new in 2005! A few weeks ago I got rid of my remaining CRT monitors, as I recently decided to stop doing my retro vintage 1980s / 90s home computer obsession. So I sold about £4000 worth of computers and expansion options etc and ploughed it into my other obsession.....musician gear and instruments and errr.....the other interest is I like IBM Thinkpad laptops!







Regards monitors and TVs, the main difference is that the latter only has 1920 x 1080 resolutions, unless you are loaded and go for 4K TVs!







I do understand your preference for being comfortable though, as gaming sat on the edge of an office chair is shocking for your back and gives painful aches and wrist strain etc.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I found 8GB of corsiar 800 MHz for $50, should I get it just for the deal? I found Kingston hyperx 2GB pc2 8500 1066 MHz for $28 per module and 16GB of 667 for about $60-70. How much. I would end up investing two times the money in the Kingston than the corsair, is the difference I would see between the Kingston and corsair worth doubling what I would spend? Seriously considering the corsair at the moment guys. What would you guys say?
> 
> 
> 
> To work out performance CL / FREQUENCY x 1000 = NS
> (Lower is better)
> CL5 800Mhz = 6.2 ns
> CL5 1066Mhz = 4.6 ns
> So 1066 CL5 is the better choice...
> I got Myself 8GB of 1000Mhz CL5, So have a look for pc2-8000 CL5 (Normally cheaper then 1066/pc2-8500)
> CL5 1000mhz = 5 ns.
> 
> Also DDR2 800Mhz will limit Your MAX FSB to 1600!!!
> As the lowest CPU/Ram divider is 1:1 ratio... (1600/2 = 800Mhz)
> So 1066 or 1000 is good if Your going to overclock......
> DDR2 1000Mhz will Let You run a MAX FSB of 2000 (2000/2 = 1000Mhz) (2132/2= 1066Mhz)
> Which is great as dont think Your Motherboard will allow You to reach 2000FSB anyway....
> 
> So I would NOT recommend 800Mhz (If Your going to Overclock)
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> An opinion of what I posted would suffice.
> 
> 
> 
> Well My opinion is there all bad value and You should keep You eye out for something else OR Get the 800Mhz for $50............
Click to expand...

Yeah, I went ahead and got the 800 for the deal, the set was cheaper than individuals of the same brand, I'm still going to get the Kingston I think but I'll have to purchase them individually, at the price I found for the individual modules I'll be able to get 8gb of 1066 cheaper than what I'm finding in pairs or sets.


----------



## Droidriven

Now its GPU time, one good one or two I'm not sure yet. I'm still pricing options, I'm trying to find something above middle range to upper range out of the compatible ones from around the same era.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Now its GPU time, one good one or two I'm not sure yet. I'm still pricing options, I'm trying to find something above middle range to upper range out of the compatible ones from around the same era.


Whats Your current GPU?
Make sure its DirectX12 Compatible..... (AMD will need GCN to run DX12 = HD 7300+, R7 or R9)
I think 7950 is good performance/Value..

The 7950s have brilliant performance, there DirectX 12 ready and get 1 for around £90-120.
The 7970 or R9 280x Have a slighlty more performance but cost around £120-150
The R9 285 Is very powerfull but costs £140-170
The R7 360 or R7 370 are DX12 ready and can get them for £70-120
GTX 680 has good performance £120-150
GTX 670 Good value £90-£120


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredder11*
> 
> Regards monitors and TVs, the main difference is that the latter only has 1920 x 1080 resolutions, unless you are loaded and go for 4K TVs!


Most HDTV TVs will accept many resolutions if not more then a monitor.. when You go above 1920x1080 they switch to interlaced (like a VGA monitor). I have used Samsung, Sony and LG Tvs (HD ready + FULL HD) as a display for My computers and havnt had any resolution problems. Monitors also do come in 16:9 resolution and some support 1920x1080 and some even have HDMI and Built in speakers. It depends on the TV and Monitor in question.... The main difference is the Size! PC Monitors are usually 16-22 Inch screen size because they are used for a desk/office. Tvs go from 19-60 Inch. There is one other difference between them - a 19 HD TV would not make a good PC monitor for a desk as TVs dont usually have the option to tilt and normally only face straight forward..


----------



## Jatoll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> My bet is You havnt flashed the microcodes for these Motherboards....
> 
> So many people just plug the Xeon in get the latest BIOS off the motherboards websitte and think thats how the MOD works....
> You also have to flash a BIOS that has the Xeon Microcodes!!
> P45R2000-WIFI
> 
> P45R2K-WIFI.zip 728k .zip file
> 
> P35 NEO2-FR/FIR
> 
> P35Neo2-FR-FIR.zip 748k .zip file
> 
> Extract and flash these bios files to enable extended instructions on Your Xeon this will probably fix Your problem.....
> After flashing make sure You ENABLE:
> EDB / NX BIT (Execute Disable BIT)


I dont have "EDB / NX BIT (Execute Disable BIT)" in my BIOS... i have "Execute Bit Support" is it the same? disable or enable?


----------



## Jatoll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jatoll*
> 
> Hi, can someone help me? I have a Xeon X5460 and an Asrock p45r2000-Wifi. First it startet and the CPU was accepted but only runs on 2 cores. After a Cinebench and restart: the System doesn't start anymore.
> its always like this and its looping:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/e1uaq3g8tf29pq3/CAM01117.mp4?dl=0
> I changed to a MSI P35 Neo2 FIR but its the same here, like in the video.
> Sorry for my bad english but can someone help me? is the CPU broken?


I flashed the MSI Mainboard but still the same problem


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jatoll*
> 
> I dont have "EDB / NX BIT (Execute Disable BIT)" in my BIOS... i have "Execute Bit Support" is it the same? disable or enable?


Have that ENABLED
Have You Flashed BIOS?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jatoll*
> 
> I flashed the MSI Mainboard but still the same problem


Try the asrock........??


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jatoll*
> 
> I flashed the MSI Mainboard but still the same problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try the asrock........??
Click to expand...

I've at a gigabyte ga ep45 ud3r being shipped to me, from some things I've read its about as good or better than a ud3p isn't it?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I've at a gigabyte ga ep45 ud3r being shipped to me, from some things I've read its about as good or better than a ud3p isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Yep, it's the exact same chipset and cooling as my ud3p. You only lack the crossfire ability, due to having 1 PCIe slot. These are nice boards with excellent cooling on the northbridge chip, which is what you need for overclocking. Only ASUS makes better boards, but those debuted at over $200 dollars. They probably are still around that today, as well.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I've at a gigabyte ga ep45 ud3r being shipped to me, from some things I've read its about as good or better than a ud3p isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Same power design....

Same Overclocking ability.....

The EP45-UD3P has a Feature called TPD - data Security???

Its kinda like the P5Q and the P5Q PRO....

The only real difference is the expansion slots:

EP45-UD3P has 16x-8x Crossfire (I dont use crossfire and I use all 3 of my PCI Slots so for me the EP45-UD3R would suit better)

My opinion is there pretty much the same...


----------



## Droidriven

I ran across another package that might be worth it. I found an Asus P5Q pro with q6600, 4gb of Gskill RAM a 9800gt graphics card and CD burner, with a zalman cooler for $65, worth it or not?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven

I found a Gigabyte GA EP45 UD3L also, how much is it behind the UD3P &UD3R?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I ran across another package that might be worth it. I found an Asus P5Q pro with q6600, 4gb of Gskill RAM a 9800gt graphics card and CD burner, with a zalman cooler for $65, worth it or not?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


well the q6600 is worth about £10 the gskill is pretty decent but again £10, 9800 gt £12 and the zalman if its a 90mm (worth more as scrap) a cd burner is worth nothing. so it rests on the value of what you can get that mobo for and if you can be arsed to sell the rest off. also 4gb isnt really enough now.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I ran across another package that might be worth it. I found an Asus P5Q pro with q6600, 4gb of Gskill RAM a 9800gt graphics card and CD burner, with a zalman cooler for $65, worth it or not?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> well the q6600 is worth about £10 the gskill is pretty decent but again £10, 9800 gt £12 and the zalman if its a 90mm (worth more as scrap) a cd burner is worth nothing. so it rests on the value of what you can get that mobo for and if you can be arsed to sell the rest off. also 4gb isnt really enough now.
Click to expand...

I was looking for a P5Q pro turbo and came across this bundle, don't need the RAM but could maybe use it with some other sticks I have for another system, the DVD drive would be usable by me as long as it works, the graphics I would make use of in another system I was going to give away and the board is just a decent board that I would pay about that much for the board alone, going by how much they are by their selves. I was basically asking if the other stuff coming with it was worth getting in the bundle or if just finding a P5Q alone and just not dealing with those extra parts would be more worth my time.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jatoll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Try the asrock........??


I started Linux Mint by DVD and and it worked on the MSI. So i was able to see that the CPU is working... after that i tried the HDD with win 8.1 again but still the same problem as before, i tried another HDD with Windows Vista on it - the same Problem... i reinstalled Windows 8.1 on the Windows Vista HDD (after formating) and than it worked! - on MSI.

Okay, then i put the CPU in the ASRock and flashed it (because i want this CPU in this Mainboard because it has more features). And used the same HDD that worked on the MSI. Its works now on the ASrock too BUT all cores have only 2000 MHz speed... and it should be 3,16 GHz... What can i do? ... in the BIOS my memory is shown as DDR2-677 but should be DDR2-800... i am confused now


----------



## sergiup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> If You take 1 Module out and have a look it say 2.2v or 2.3v to get them to run stable @ 1066 They will need the extra Voltage.
> 
> Overclocking on the x5492:
> X5492 Multiplier is 8.5 So You cant make it go Higher! (You can make it go lower)
> 3.6Ghz will take 1700FSB
> 3.8Ghz will take 1800FSB
> 4Ghz will take 2000FSB
> 
> Set the multi as low as it goes (This will set the cpu frequency low)....
> Then start to increase the FSB... Do jumps of 15 EG. 340FSB 355FSB 370FSB then Each time You set the FSB Higher boot Windows run Prime 95, If Prime95 Gives You errors then go back down a step on the fsb and try again - Eventually You will find the Max FSB Your Motherboard will do on stock 1.1v Northbridge Voltage.
> You could increase the Northbridge Voltage this will let Your Motherboard get a higher stable FSB (I wouldnt recommend with Your Motherboard)
> 
> Once You have found the max FSB
> 
> Set Your cpu multiplier to its max (X5492 = 8.5)
> Depending on the amount of FSB You have You will migiht need to raise the Vcore to get the CPU stable at the higher FSB (You should set it to 1.3v Vcore and run prime 95 for atleast 1hr make sure Your temps are ok
> Then if there are no errors drop the Vcore to 1.29 if still no errors drop it again to 1.28 etc etc... Untill You have the lowest Vcore possible.
> 
> Disable the following:
> Dram static read control
> Dram read training
> CPU spread spectrum
> Pci-e spread spectrum
> C1E
> Max CPU ID
> IVT (Virtualization tech)
> CPU TM
> 
> Enable the following:
> Mem oc charger
> EDB - NX BIT (Execute disable BIT)


I've got an X5482 on its way, and the necessary stickers. I realise it's not the best option for overclocking compared to my existing Q9550 (which is running comfortably at ~3.7GHz already), but I wanted to play anyway, and the X5482 was quite a lot cheaper than an X5470, I only paid about £37.

I've got an EP45-UD3R, with 4x 2GB OCZ (yeah, I know..) DDR2-1066. I'm going to try to push the Q9550 more to see how far it can get safely, then once the X5482 arrives I'll have a go with that too. I do also have 2x 2GB Kingston HyperX 1066MHz (and could easily get another 2x 2GB), in case the OCZ hits a wall too early.

Is it possible to easily mod the CPU by cutting notches into it, rather than the motherboard? I'd prefer not to chop up the motherboard socket...


----------



## TheProfiteer

I don't know of you're gonna see much performance gains over your q9550


----------



## bruninhucoo

Guys I need some help! I had a sucessfull e5440 running smooth, I some some bsel mod(my motherboard doesnt allow overclocking, even by fsb) so when I try to turn on the computer , there just a blank screen with nothing , not even the led from power button wakes up... So the vendor ship me a new e5440 , tested and clean , using the old adapter still dont boot up, i cant get even to bios, but my old dual core 775 processor works like a charm... What can I do? I already buyed a new adapter just waiting to arrive, this will work or I burned my mobo?


----------



## antsf1990

Anybody on Windows 7, 8 , 8.1 x64 still waiting for Windows 10????

This Tool gets it Downloading now.....

http://download.microsoft.com/download/1/C/8/1C8BAF5C-9B7E-44FB-A90A-F58590B5DF7B/MediaCreationToolx64.exe


----------



## antsf1990

So I got my zalman CNPS10x today (£27Incpost)... Got to 4.3Ghz on My X5470 (1.37Vcore)..... Max temp 68c.... (Slighlty hotter then I would like) Im using the 1 standard fan But the heatsink can be fitted with 2 120m. Im gong to buy 2 high performance fans Im sure i can drop temps abit more


----------



## Shredder11

Yeah I am sure with two 120mm fans you should get the temps below 50°C at the very least.

By the way the issues with that pair of 4GB RAM sticks returned today, and like before my operating system plain refused to boot until I removed them. It's weird how they functioned fine for a whole week and then decided to fail again; they lasted nearly a year before going bad last time.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> The 7970 costs around £120 but its good value for money and supports DX12 when it comes out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Your SSD has made me think about getting one as clearly that is my pcs Bottleneck....
> 
> 
> 
> Straight up the 7970 is the definitely the best bang for buck used card to get right now.
> 
> Ants you should definitely get an ssd, it will make everything feel nearly instant.
> 
> Though careful when raiding SSDs on older mobos that don't have TRIM support. It's a better idea to get a good pcie controller card at that point. Bypass the sata 3gb/s limit and get better reliability out of your ssd.
> 
> Know a guy running 4 Samsung 512gb ssd in a raid 10, has a 1TB volume that sequential reads and writes at 2.3~ GB/s which is insane.
Click to expand...

I need to find cheaper graphics than what you suggest, I'm not building a gamer or a system that is going to see a lot of use, I'm putting a system together to "play" and "tinker" with. I appreciate suggestions for the best I can get for my money but that's an option I would go for if this was being put together for something serious, I don't all the hardcore stuff. I have my new custom rig for that, I'm not trying to spend a small fortune on this old stuff. I'm not trying to make this thing "the best that I can" I'm only putting this together with stuff that will be just good enough to experiment with. Can you make some other suggestions for graphics choices? I'm only looking to spend around $40-$50 on a graphics card

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randomdude

Hello everyone, I just ordered an E5450. Was going to go with the X5470, but it wasn't a local buy, while the E5450 was, plus it has a lower TDP and was cheaper, so I thought why not.

I am wondering if anyone has experience with running that in a Gigabyte N650SLI-DS4 motherboard. Before I put it in, do I need to do something? I'm really a total noob when it comes to the software side of things, AND the hardware side, so if anyone could help me out, it'd be greatly appreciated!

Thank you for reading!


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredder11*
> 
> Yeah I am sure with two 120mm fans you should get the temps below 50°C at the very least.
> 
> By the way the issues with that pair of 4GB RAM sticks returned today, and like before my operating system plain refused to boot until I removed them. It's weird how they functioned fine for a whole week and then decided to fail again; they lasted nearly a year before going bad last time.


I know gigabyte motherboards seem to more have this issue......Try running them @ 800Mhz instead or 1066?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I need to find cheaper graphics than what you suggest, I'm not building a gamer or a system that is going to see a lot of use, I'm putting a system together to "play" and "tinker" with. I appreciate suggestions for the best I can get for my money but that's an option I would go for if this was being put together for something serious, I don't all the hardcore stuff. I have my new custom rig for that, I'm not trying to spend a small fortune on this old stuff. I'm not trying to make this thing "the best that I can" I'm only putting this together with stuff that will be just good enough to experiment with. Can you make some other suggestions for graphics choices? I'm only looking to spend around $40-$50 on a graphics card
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Well if Your not going to be gaming then pretty much any NVIDIA GTX or RADEON HD will do fine.....


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I need to find cheaper graphics than what you suggest, I'm not building a gamer or a system that is going to see a lot of use, I'm putting a system together to "play" and "tinker" with. I appreciate suggestions for the best I can get for my money but that's an option I would go for if this was being put together for something serious, I don't all the hardcore stuff. I have my new custom rig for that, I'm not trying to spend a small fortune on this old stuff. I'm not trying to make this thing "the best that I can" I'm only putting this together with stuff that will be just good enough to experiment with. Can you make some other suggestions for graphics choices? I'm only looking to spend around $40-$50 on a graphics card
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Well if Your not going to be gaming then pretty much any NVIDIA GTX or RADEON HD will do fine.....
Click to expand...

thank you sir.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## poviladzas

For the cheap builds, if anyone is looking for a GPU, I have a DX10.1 Gigabyte 9800 GTX+ (1gb) with stock Zalman cooler (Model: GV-N98XPZL-1GH) in perfect operating condition. It is still quite capable card, given your application is not strictly DX11. I would donate it, but I don't want to pay 10-20 Euro for the postage of the parcel.

Droidriven, interested?


----------



## Shredder11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> I know gigabyte motherboards seem to more have this issue......Try running them @ 800Mhz instead or 1066?


I noticed from a Google search a YouTube reply from someone with a ASUS P5Q PRO I think and the same RAM with the similar issues. I suppose less RAM at a faster speed is preferable to more RAM that is slower.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredder11*
> 
> I noticed from a Google search a YouTube reply from someone with a ASUS P5Q PRO I think and the same RAM with the similar issues. I suppose less RAM at a faster speed is preferable to more RAM that is slower.


Its MUCH more common with GIGABYTE Then ASUS........


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poviladzas*
> 
> For the cheap builds, if anyone is looking for a GPU, I have a DX10.1 Gigabyte 9800 GTX+ (1gb) with stock Zalman cooler (Model: GV-N98XPZL-1GH) in perfect operating condition. It is still quite capable card, given your application is not strictly DX11. I would donate it, but I don't want to pay 10-20 Euro for the postage of the parcel.
> 
> Droidriven, interested?


Maybe, how much are we talking?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven

Are the older corsiar 520HX 520w PSUs worth messing with? I found some pretty cheap.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Are the older corsiar 520HX 520w PSUs worth messing with? I found some pretty cheap.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


How cheap???


----------



## Droidriven

I'm not saying, everything I've posted a price for keeps getting grabbed before I get a chance to grab it. I think someone is seeing my posts then being greedy and finding the items I'm looking at. Price isn't the issue, I just want to know if they will serve my purpose or not, if that series was dependable.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I'm not saying, everything I've posted a price for keeps getting grabbed before I get a chance to grab it. I think someone is seeing my posts then being greedy and finding the items I'm looking at. Price isn't the issue, I just want to know if they will serve my purpose or not, if that series was dependable.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Corsair make same good PSUs... I think there HX series are good quality... I think most Corsair are tier3..... Could do worse


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I'm not saying, everything I've posted a price for keeps getting grabbed before I get a chance to grab it. I think someone is seeing my posts then being greedy and finding the items I'm looking at. Price isn't the issue, I just want to know if they will serve my purpose or not, if that series was dependable.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair make same good PSUs... I think there HX series are good quality... I think most Corsair are tier3..... Could do worse
Click to expand...

OK, thanks. BTW, I just got that p5q-e for free in the mail today but its missing the copper piece(heatsink I think?) that wraps around the CPU socket for some fans to be installed on. What's it called, I'm trying to find where to get one.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I'm not saying, everything I've posted a price for keeps getting grabbed before I get a chance to grab it. I think someone is seeing my posts then being greedy and finding the items I'm looking at. Price isn't the issue, I just want to know if they will serve my purpose or not, if that series was dependable.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair make same good PSUs... I think there HX series are good quality... I think most Corsair are tier3..... Could do worse
Click to expand...

Yes, they are 80+ rated.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## poviladzas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Maybe, how much are we talking?


Free. That's how much. Just how to send it without me paying for post.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poviladzas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Maybe, how much are we talking?
> 
> 
> 
> Free. That's how much. Just how to send it without me paying for post.
Click to expand...

Can you give me an idea of how much the postage is?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> OK, thanks. BTW, I just got that p5q-e for free in the mail today but its missing the copper piece(heatsink I think?) that wraps around the CPU socket for some fans to be installed on. What's it called, I'm trying to find where to get one.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Its called a heat-sink.... Don't Overclock without it........ Look on eBay.... You might be able to find a broken asus motherboard that uses the same heatsink......


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> OK, thanks. BTW, I just got that p5q-e for free in the mail today but its missing the copper piece(heatsink I think?) that wraps around the CPU socket for some fans to be installed on. What's it called, I'm trying to find where to get one.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Its called a heat-sink.... Don't Overclock without it........ Look on eBay.... You might be able to find a broken asus motherboard that uses the same heatsink......
Click to expand...

I can't find a replacement heat pipe for it so I guess I won't be using this board any time soon. Oh well, it was free so no big deal. I have an Asus P5Q pro turbo on the way and I found another ep45 ud3p with 8GB RAM and some other stuff that is on its way also. I'll just use those, they are better boards anyway.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randomdude

Guys, can someone who has experience with this please tell me if an E5450 is compatible with GA-N650SLI-DS4? I can't seem to find anything at all online, anywhere...


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomdude*
> 
> Guys, can someone who has experience with this please tell me if an E5450 is compatible with GA-N650SLI-DS4? I can't seem to find anything at all online, anywhere...


theres a cooked bios out in the wild for it so i presume so.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomdude*
> 
> Guys, can someone who has experience with this please tell me if an E5450 is compatible with GA-N650SLI-DS4? I can't seem to find anything at all online, anywhere...


Nvidia chip-sets are very incompatibly with the Xeon Mod. Some work some don't... This BIOS has the Xeon micro-codes but Xeon CPU may or may not work..... Im not responsibly in anyway if You kill the Motherboard!!

GA-N650SLI-DS4 (rev. 1.0)

1st Extract
2nd Flash
3rd Install Xeon

GA-N650SLI-DS4.zip 361k .zip file


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poviladzas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Maybe, how much are we talking?
> 
> 
> 
> Free. That's how much. Just how to send it without me paying for post.
Click to expand...

I live in the US, I don't know how much the shipping would be to get it here, do you?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randomdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Nvidia chip-sets are very incompatibly with the Xeon Mod. Some work some don't... This BIOS has the Xeon micro-codes but Xeon CPU may or may not work..... Im not responsibly in anyway if You kill the Motherboard!!
> 
> GA-N650SLI-DS4 (rev. 1.0)
> 
> 1st Extract
> 2nd Flash
> 3rd Install Xeon
> 
> GA-N650SLI-DS4.zip 361k .zip file


Thank you very much! I could irreversibly damage it with this?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomdude*
> 
> Thank you very much! I could irreversibly damage it with this?


The BIOS I give You has the needed codes to work with a Xeon CPU
BUT
Nvidia chip-set motherboards have compatibility problems
Some work perfectly
Some don't work
I cant say for sure what the outcome will be so flash it at Your own risk!


----------



## Randomdude

Thank you very much! ^^


----------



## Myski

I got myself an EVGA 680i sli motherboard with 4x1GB 800Mhz ram but no cpu and did remember this mod.

Did some reading into this thread and looks like this mobo is not incompatible but notoriously bad with Xeons and any other 45nm quad cores.

What cpu would you recommend for this mobo? I have ~50 dollars to spend and would like to make it somewhat usable for light everyday use, at least lag free with 1080p video.

There seem to be x5450/60 Xeons going for ~30 dollars but is it a waste to buy one for this board? Any better chances with 65nm quads?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myski*
> 
> I got myself an EVGA 680i sli motherboard with 4x1GB 800Mhz ram but no cpu and did remember this mod.
> 
> Did some reading into this thread and looks like this mobo is not incompatible but notoriously bad with Xeons and any other 45nm quad cores.
> 
> What cpu would you recommend for this mobo? I have ~50 dollars to spend and would like to make it somewhat usable for light everyday use, at least lag free with 1080p video.
> 
> There seem to be x5450/60 Xeons going for ~30 dollars but is it a waste to buy one for this board? Any better chances with 65nm quads?


The Nvidia chipsets have problems with Xeon CPU some work and some don't.... (I am not sure if the EVGA 680iSLI Is good or not??)

I am NOT responsibly if this BIOS or the Xeon MOD Kills Your motherboard..
This BIOS Contains the micro codes needed to use a Xeon CPU...

nForce680iSLI.zip 434k .zip file
 Pentium 4 codes removed - Xeon codes added

I would recommend Flashing this BIOS before Installing the Xeon

1st extract .zip
2nd read - readme file
3rd flash bios
4th Install CPU

If You are going to MOD the Motherboard:
I recommend the x5460 it is more powerful then nearly all Core2Quads and cost much less!


----------



## Droidriven

How do I make a wanted post in the OCN marketplace? I was going to make a post looking for an
Asus P5Q-E bad board for parts but I'm not seeing anything that let's me create a post.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## psyfy

okay i wasnt going to chime in on the nvidia sli chipsets issues but for some time i have been researching this *looks at 680sli mobo*
although not officially supported these boards are very capable of running a 45nm q9650, BUT the latest bios must be installed prior to putting in a 45nm chip or they will lock with error code 18 at post, this is a cpu/ram issue and i can only assume nvidia chipsets are so much more sensitive that they cant proceed further without them, where as a p35 p45 will chug into windows as unstable as the lady with 14 cats down the road. i can assume from this that it will behave the same with a 45nm xeon, the point being you need to have the codes in the bios before fitting a 45nm chip. or you will fail. with utter certainty, also nividia chipset mobos HATE i repeat HATE a great deal of ram, from birth it was a know problem for system builders and nvidia chipsets were one that most professionals actually resorted to looking at the supported ram list. this in mind im sure it works...(i know it works) and if you're careful and and meet the prerequisites it will work. as for overclocking. Oh boy thats another whole world of hell forget 4ghz.

hope this clarifies this for people. please note this applies only to the 680i and 780i`s, i have no idea or experience with the 650i <<< think thats what its called.


----------



## Randomdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> okay i wasnt going to chime in on the nvidia sli chipsets issues but for some time i have been researching this *looks at 680sli mobo*
> although not officially supported these boards are very capable of running a 45nm q9650, BUT the latest bios must be installed prior to putting in a 45nm chip or they will lock with error code 18 at post, this is a cpu/ram issue and i can only assume nvidia chipsets are so much more sensitive that they cant proceed further without them, where as a p35 p45 will chug into windows as unstable as the lady with 14 cats down the road. i can assume from this that it will behave the same with a 45nm xeon, the point being you need to have the codes in the bios before fitting a 45nm chip. or you will fail. with utter certainty, also nividia chipset mobos HATE i repeat HATE a great deal of ram, from birth it was a know problem for system builders and nvidia chipsets were one that most professionals actually resorted to looking at the supported ram list. this in mind im sure it works...(i know it works) and if you're careful and and meet the prerequisites it will work. as for overclocking. Oh boy thats another whole world of hell forget 4ghz.
> 
> hope this clarifies this for people. please note this applies only to the 680i and 780i`s, i have no idea or experience with the 650i <<< think thats what its called.


May I ask you for a really quick 3-4 step guide on what to do before I install the Xeon? I have 2 sticks of 1GB memory right now, and I've ordered another 2x1GB that are coming with the Xeon tomorrow. I'd really appreciate it, I'm a huge novice with these things, but no major explanations are required, I will look into what I need to do if I have a general outline for it.


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomdude*
> 
> May I ask you for a really quick 3-4 step guide on what to do before I install the Xeon? I have 2 sticks of 1GB memory right now, and I've ordered another 2x1GB that are coming with the Xeon tomorrow. I'd really appreciate it, I'm a huge novice with these things, but no major explanations are required, I will look into what I need to do if I have a general outline for it.


1 flash the bios on the mobo useing a 65nm chip such as a q6600 with the microcodes inserted.
2 disassemble chip from mobo
3 cut socket if your chip isnt cut to fit
4 apply sticker to chip
5 insert chip
6 apply thermal compound
7 attach heatsink.

tools needed
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/lightbox/post/22210591/id/2000241



where to cut


how to apply the sticker



how not to apply the sticker.
note the overlaps of the sticker over the contacts. some stickers require delicate trimming.


----------



## TheProfiteer

I just want to chime in here, I just finished setting up a system using an evga 780i, which is essentially just a 680i with pcie 2.0 and a couple other options. It already had the latest bios so I just cut the guides and slapped in an x5450, and its working perfectly with no microcode injections. No message in post, and all extensions and vtd are present.

Haven't overclocked it yet, but I have heard the 780i hates to oc 45nm chips, duals, quads, xeon or not. Seems that 380-400fsb is the best to expect from it.

Will oc today and chime in later with the results.


----------



## psyfy

yup i had done it myself i just didn't want the responsibility of someone messing up & ruining there mobo, (also yours had the latest bios) many don't, and the 680i doesn't originally have the microcodes for the 45nm chips but at 3.8ghz my friends is stable, i don't get to tinker with it now as he has it and uses it daily. but 4ghz i think is a pipe dream on a 680i.

also interested as to what you achieve, anyone fancy starting an lga1366 xeon in standard desktop board thread?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> I just want to chime in here, I just finished setting up a system using an evga 780i, which is essentially just a 680i with pcie 2.0 and a couple other options. It already had the latest bios so I just cut the guides and slapped in an x5450, and its working perfectly with no microcode injections. No message in post, and all extensions and vtd are present.
> 
> Haven't overclocked it yet, but I have heard the 780i hates to oc 45nm chips, duals, quads, xeon or not. Seems that 380-400fsb is the best to expect from it.
> 
> Will oc today and chime in later with the results.


in the mean time, fast cookies.

Put a cup of peanut butter corse, a cup of white sugar and an egg in a bowl and mix them together and you have a peanut butter cookie mix. Dollop it out onto a baking tray and stick it in the oven for between six and eight minutes at 175 degrees Celsius and you're done.


----------



## Myski

Thank you for advice. So the x5450 on 680i seems doable and even if it had to be left on stock clocks I assume that would be about as good as things can get on this board (if the C2Qs don't do any better, despite having a much higher price..)

Bios update is not a problem, I have several spare core 2 duo cpus for testing purposes and booting old boards.
Quote:


> also interested as to what you achieve, anyone fancy starting an lga1366 xeon in standard desktop board thread?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/...w-discussion-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside At least I have a x5650 xeon on my standard desktop 1366 board which I still use as my primary computer, no problems with it at all.

E: This is the very thread that made me do it.


----------



## psyfy

off topic i stoped the gtx 580 overheating...prepare for getto...
in
5
4
3
2
1


----------



## NeoReaper

Anyone here got their modded 775/Xeon running windows 10/how well does it perform?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Anyone here got their modded 775/Xeon running windows 10/how well does it perform?


I Havnt seen any performance loss or gain....

Passmark: Baseline ID 450787



My System:
CPU: X5470 @ 4.3Ghz (1.375Vcore) (Socket-Mod/Lapped) (1.54 PLL) (CNPS10X cooler: 2x SickleFlow 120mm fans)
MOBO: P5Q @ 1720FSB (430Buss) 1.14 NB. 1.16 FSB Term.
GPU: RADEON HD 7970 1000/1425 @ 1050/1450 (Stock Voltage/Fans)
RAM: G.SKILL DDR2 1000Mhz CL5 2.1v @ 1033Mhz CL5 2.12v
CASE: CIT Evolution case 1x AKASA 90mm 3500rpm + 1x Jet Flo 120mm (rear) 1x SickleFlow 120mm (front) (Front panel Fan control + Temp Monitor - Time/Date) (Front panel card reader)
PSU: Aerocool Integrator 700W
HD: 2x Seagate 500GB - RAID0 - 1x Seagate 500gb
DVD: 1x ATAPI label flash DVD/DL DRIVE
PCI: Wifi card / Tv Card / USB Card


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Anyone here got their modded 775/Xeon running windows 10/how well does it perform?


I'm about to install 10 on that 780i system. It's on a pretty slow hard drive but I'll report on how it does.

In regards to oc seems that 400fsb putting my x5450 at 3.6gh at 1.235vcore 1.2v on the NB was pretty easy to do and passes 5 medium intel burn tests with no issue.


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> I'm about to install 10 on that 780i system. It's on a pretty slow hard drive but I'll report on how it does.
> 
> In regards to oc seems that 400fsb putting my x5450 at 3.6gh at 1.235vcore 1.2v on the NB was pretty easy to do and passes 5 medium intel burn tests with no issue.


let me know your findings in detail on 4ghz if you manage it please.


----------



## PanMelas

Good morning to all

I have one more question, related to the BIOS update on my Asus P5QC.

In order to flash it with the BIOS file P5QC-ASUS-2103, containing the Microcodes for the Xeon CPUs, do I need to do it, using another CPU (i.e. a "normal" Intel C2D one), or I can do it directly, with a Xeon installed on it?
-


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanMelas*
> 
> Good morning to all
> 
> I have one more question, related to the BIOS update on my Asus P5QC.
> 
> In order to flash it with the BIOS file P5QC-ASUS-2103, containing the Microcodes for the Xeon CPUs, do I need to do it, using another CPU (i.e. a "normal" Intel C2D one), or I can do it directly, with a Xeon installed on it?
> -


Well I flashed My P5Q with the Xeon installed, So I would say You should be fine.....
But always best to flash in DOS with a C2Q CPU...


----------



## TheProfiteer

If anyone here needs any c2d chips for flashing purposes I have three laying around, 1 is yours free so long as you pay postage, pm if interested.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> let me know your findings in detail on 4ghz if you manage it please.


Surprisingly I managed to hit 4ghz at 445fsb at 1.3vcore, 1.3v nb, it's stable for short tests, but gets too hot with the cooler I have.

Very surprising for a 780i considering its reputation.


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Surprisingly I managed to hit 4ghz at 445fsb at 1.3vcore, 1.3v nb, it's stable for short tests, but gets too hot with the cooler I have.
> 
> Very surprising for a 780i considering its reputation.


excellent, id help you out with a decent cooler but i have non spare, fans on the other hand i have in abundance.
cooler and 4.2 is the next step


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> excellent, id help you out with a decent cooler but i have non spare, fans on the other hand i have in abundance.
> cooler and 4.2 is the next step


It's ok, I'm gonna leave it at 3.6 It's being sold to a friend anyway. Using the funds to complete my x58 rampage+x5660 system.

Worst thing about this 780i is no AHCI. So I had to run my SSD in raid mode. It's performing pretty well though no where near as good as SATA 6Gbs in AHCI.

Seq writes and reads at around 320MB/s


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> It's ok, I'm gonna leave it at 3.6 It's being sold to a friend anyway. Using the funds to complete my x58 rampage+x5660 system.
> 
> Worst thing about this 780i is no AHCI. So I had to run my SSD in raid mode. It's performing pretty well though no where near as good as SATA 6Gbs in AHCI.
> 
> Seq writes and reads at around 320MB/s


how about a cheap pcie controler?
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/lycom-pe-125-ahci-6gbps-raid-4x-msata-low-profile-pcie-20-host-adapter?utm_source=google+shopping&utm_medium=cpc&gclid=CLKR9_agjccCFajHtAodP68F8Q


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> how about a cheap pcie controler?
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/lycom-pe-125-ahci-6gbps-raid-4x-msata-low-profile-pcie-20-host-adapter?utm_source=google+shopping&utm_medium=cpc&gclid=CLKR9_agjccCFajHtAodP68F8Q


Was thinking about it, but I.Don't think I can get more than $400 US for it, and its already costing me $300, so I wanna make at least 100 on it. I'll probably leave it as is.


----------



## psyfy

humm was thinking about a 780i myself but their very rare to find over here across the pond for a reasonable price.


----------



## psyfy

oh i just found this out one port supposedly supplies ahci on that mobo, but only one is there a red sata port?

(very close to the graphics card port). for system booting on this port you have to chose "boot other device" from the "advanced bios settings" menu


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> humm was thinking about a 780i myself but their very rare to find over here across the pond for a reasonable price.


Yeah I managed to get these pretty cheap by buying an entire system with em. Got two of em.

But the 790i is the board to go for, they do 500fsb pretty easy


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> oh i just found this out one port supposedly supplies ahci on that mobo, but only one is there a red sata port?
> 
> (very close to the graphics card port). for system booting on this port you have to chose "boot other device" from the "advanced bios settings" menu


gonna have to check that out when I get home

But looking at images of it, I don't see that red port


----------



## psyfy

my bad, that may only be on the 790i they included a separate silicon systems controler, how much for your other board?


----------



## psyfy

although you can get trim working with microsoft drivers on the 780i

which is something i suppose.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> although you can get trim working with microsoft drivers on the 780i
> 
> which is something i suppose.


Now is trim only necessary when doing ssd raids? Or is it good to have on a single drive as well?

Ssd raid would be a bit pointless in a sata 3gbs environment, as one drive can saturate the bus pretty easy.


----------



## PanMelas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Well I flashed My P5Q with the Xeon installed, So I would say You should be fine.....
> But always best to flash in DOS with a C2Q CPU...


Thanks for the advice, mate. I tried the flashing with the Xeon on the P5QC in DOS and it was succesful!

I just installed Windows 8.1 Pro 64-bit OS on the first partition (194 GB size) of my system disc (ADATA SP900-256GB) and I intend to install Linux Mint 17.2 (code name "Rafaela") on the second partition,t to see how the PC behaves in two different OS.

When everything is finally configured, I will return here to report results. O/C will be my next intension, but until then, I have a long way to go.

Thanks again, for the help.
-


----------



## Michal28pl

Hello.I just install x5460 on p5q pro turbo and my idle temp is 54-57 c (this cooler installed - AAB-Cooling-Super-Silent-P4-PWM-Rev.2 ). Isnt this too high for idle?


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Now is trim only necessary when doing ssd raids? Or is it good to have on a single drive as well?
> 
> Ssd raid would be a bit pointless in a sata 3gbs environment, as one drive can saturate the bus pretty easy.


it clears up junk data and totally negates the reason to defrag on the sly, so yeh id use it even outside of a raid environment on a ssd.
also raid would be pretty pointless if that was the case, you can saturate one port but not the bus, unless the controller is really that poor, 2 drives in raid should always be around 75% faster, the bus width "should be per channel" not the entire controler.

so the only way to saturate the controller would be by physically using every data channel eg all populated with hds.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> it clears up junk data and totally negates the reason to defrag on the sly, so yeh id use it even outside of a raid environment on a ssd.
> also raid would be pretty pointless if that was the case, you can saturate one port but not the bus, unless the controller is really that poor, 2 drives in raid should always be around 75% faster, the bus width "should be per channel" not the entire controler.
> 
> so the only way to saturate the controller would be by physically using every data channel eg all populated with hds.


Oh sweet, I thought the 3gbs was max for the entire bus didn't know it was for each port. Looks like a raid10 might be on the horizon for my other board. I looked up that trim workaround for the 780i. Looks pretty easy. Looks like I gotta get trim enabled


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michal28pl*
> 
> Hello.I just install x5460 on p5q pro turbo and my idle temp is 54-57 c (this cooler installed - AAB-Cooling-Super-Silent-P4-PWM-Rev.2 ). Isnt this too high for idle?


What are you using to check temps?


----------



## Michal28pl

Core temp(Tj max 100c)


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Oh sweet, I thought the 3gbs was max for the entire bus didn't know it was for each port. Looks like a raid10 might be on the horizon for my other board. I looked up that trim workaround for the 780i. Looks pretty easy. Looks like I gotta get trim enabled


glad im of use occasionally


----------



## psyfy

your real temps around 39c tj max needs to be set to 85 for xeons.


----------



## psyfy

@TheProfiteer this wouldn't be possible otherwise,


----------



## psyfy

also you say you have a zalman cooler if this is what you have on your other build, if its the 90mm 6 heat pipe version ditch the original fan and replace it with a standard intel pwm 4 pin fan file the tabs off the fan mount and hot melt it to the outside fins, makes the performance and noise of the cooler 35% better.


----------



## Michal28pl

In bios is 47-48 c


----------



## TheProfiteer

Yeah it's that same zalman cooler.

Yeah I was wondering how my bosses friend got. 2.3GB/s read and writes on his 4 ssd raid 10. Duh :facepalm:


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michal28pl*
> 
> In bios is 47-48 c


just download speedfan, or aida64. It will give you accurate temps


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanMelas*
> 
> Thanks for the advice, mate. I tried the flashing with the Xeon on the P5QC in DOS and it was succesful!
> 
> I just installed Windows 8.1 Pro 64-bit OS on the first partition (194 GB size) of my system disc (ADATA SP900-256GB) and I intend to install Linux Mint 17.2 (code name "Rafaela") on the second partition,t to see how the PC behaves in two different OS.
> 
> When everything is finally configured, I will return here to report results. O/C will be my next intension, but until then, I have a long way to go.
> 
> Thanks again, for the help.
> -


Which Linux is that Cinnamon or mate
I use KDE but they haven't released KDE 17.2 yet....


----------



## cw48494

What are useful add-in cards? I was thinking USB 3.0 and something else, Sata 3 is a no-go considering it will be bottlenecked by the available PCIEx1 slot.

Currently got my Xeon x5450 @ 4.7ghz, 8gb 1200mhz/cl5 DDR2 which I hope to replace with OCZ DDR2 1400mhz/cl5 (currently working on a deal), Radeon HD 5850's in CF with bios modded to 5870's overclocked fairly high - more than likely going to throw them under water, soon enough. PSU is a temp.


----------



## PanMelas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Which Linux is that Cinnamon or mate
> I use KDE but they haven't released KDE 17.2 yet....


It's the Cinnamon. Compared to Mate, it provides much better graphics and environment, but it's slightly heavier.

You can download it from this link (64-bit):

http://www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=190


----------



## 4everAnoob

I have
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cw48494*
> 
> What are useful add-in cards? I was thinking USB 3.0 and something else, Sata 3 is a no-go considering it will be bottlenecked by the available PCIEx1 slot.
> 
> Currently got my Xeon x5450 @ 4.7ghz, 8gb 1200mhz/cl5 DDR2 which I hope to replace with OCZ DDR2 1400mhz/cl5 (currently working on a deal), Radeon HD 5850's in CF with bios modded to 5870's overclocked fairly high - more than likely going to throw them under water, soon enough. PSU is a temp.


Amazing 4.7 Ghz wow at that speed it is competitive against socket 1366 xeon. I would like to know all your voltages and your power consumption.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cw48494*
> 
> What are useful add-in cards? I was thinking USB 3.0 and something else, Sata 3 is a no-go considering it will be bottlenecked by the available PCIEx1 slot.
> 
> Currently got my Xeon x5450 @ 4.7ghz, 8gb 1200mhz/cl5 DDR2 which I hope to replace with OCZ DDR2 1400mhz/cl5 (currently working on a deal), Radeon HD 5850's in CF with bios modded to 5870's overclocked fairly high - more than likely going to throw them under water, soon enough. PSU is a temp.


You're begging the question -- what does your picture prove in relation to your 4.7GHz and 8GB 1200MHz DDR2 claim?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cw48494*
> 
> What are useful add-in cards? I was thinking USB 3.0 and something else, Sata 3 is a no-go considering it will be bottlenecked by the available PCIEx1 slot.
> 
> Currently got my Xeon x5450 @ 4.7ghz, 8gb 1200mhz/cl5 DDR2 which I hope to replace with OCZ DDR2 1400mhz/cl5 (currently working on a deal),


Show us screenshots under load at 4.7Ghz for even an hour I'd be surprised.


----------



## besttt

x5470 at 4.7ghz http://valid.x86.fr/bfb8ut


----------



## cw48494

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> You're begging the question -- what does your picture prove in relation to your 4.7GHz and 8GB 1200MHz DDR2 claim?


Picture in relation to my question about add-in cards, shows I have three open slots, two being PCI-E x1 and one being PCI. I love to throw numbers/pictures and boast about my rigs, just a bunch of mumbo-jumbo I suppose
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Amazing 4.7 Ghz wow at that speed it is competitive against socket 1366 xeon. I would like to know all your voltages and your power consumption.


1.1v on each GPU while overclocked @ 950/1180 and 1.48v on CPU (probably unsafe voltage?), I can't run both GPU and CPU overclocked with my 500w PSU without shutdowns - I've been using a secondary PSU for benching. Iirc, I pull 630-640w from the wall using my Kill-A-Watt tool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Show us screenshots under load at 4.7Ghz for even an hour I'd be surprised.


It's currently on my work bench undergoing some upgrades along with quite a few other systems, just assume I'm running stock clocks until I am able to post its validity.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> You're begging the question -- what does your picture prove in relation to your 4.7GHz and 8GB 1200MHz DDR2 claim?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Show us screenshots under load at 4.7Ghz for even an hour I'd be surprised.


Even 5 Mins!!!!!!


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanMelas*
> 
> It's the Cinnamon. Compared to Mate, it provides much better graphics and environment, but it's slightly heavier.
> 
> You can download it from this link (64-bit):
> 
> http://www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=190


Im one of the few who use the KDE version....


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> corsair has a lifetime warranty on there ram im not sure about transcend.
> 
> 
> 
> corsair, crucial, kingston, g.skill all do lifetime warrenty
Click to expand...

I found some 2GB sticks of micron and crucial RAM, out of what I've found, the micron sticks are cheaper than the micron sticks. I know that crucial is made with micron chips on a better quality PCB but my reason for posting is because when I compare the part numbers that are listed they are very close to the same and the crucial sticks aren't marked any special way and don't have heat spreaders so how can I be sure that the "crucial" I'm looking at is actually crucial and not the regular micron sticks that have been labeled as crucial. I plan on overclocking so I want to be sure that what I actually can be over clocked or at least not interfere with overclocking my CPU. On a side note, would the ones marked micron be overclockable or at least not interfere with how much I can O/C my processor. If the micron sticks will work or can be O/C'd then I'll get them, there is enough difference in the prices to make it worth it to me if they'll work, even if just a little less than what I could do with crucial sticks.


----------



## 4everAnoob

LOL just because you can't reach 4.7 GHz doesn't mean someone else can!


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> LOL just because you can't reach 4.7 GHz doesn't mean someone else can!


It's been done. But if someone here can do it and with any kind of stability, why not show it off?


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> It's been done. But if someone here can do it and with any kind of stability, why not show it off?


yeah even an hour of prime will convince me its good at those clocks.

But hey these Core2 based chips love the voltage and can take a beating with the most of em.

Saw a q6600 nostalgia post here a couple years ago with one at like 5.5ghz but pushing like 1.7v though.


----------



## Droidriven

I'd be happy with 4.5-5ghz on my ud3p if I can swing it, I have 3 q6600's and I'm getting an x5460/x5470 to try and a q9550 or 9770, I'm trying to research which works best with gigabyte ep45 ud3p before I get another CPU though. I'm undecided on whether to try a Xeon or a C2Q or C2X. Some experienced opinions on what I can get a high 4ghz+ O/C would be appreciated. I'll be working with 1066mhz RAM


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I found some 2GB sticks of micron and crucial RAM, out of what I've found, the micron sticks are cheaper than the micron sticks. I know that crucial is made with micron chips on a better quality PCB but my reason for posting is because when I compare the part numbers that are listed they are very close to the same and the crucial sticks aren't marked any special way and don't have heat spreaders so how can I be sure that the "crucial" I'm looking at is actually crucial and not the regular micron sticks that have been labeled as crucial. I plan on overclocking so I want to be sure that what I actually can be over clocked or at least not interfere with overclocking my CPU. On a side note, would the ones marked micron be overclockable or at least not interfere with how much I can O/C my processor. If the micron sticks will work or can be O/C'd then I'll get them, there is enough difference in the prices to make it worth it to me if they'll work, even if just a little less than what I could do with crucial sticks.


if the chips are the same it comes down to the quality of pcb, (how much of it is copper) and more importantly what IC`s they have as some cheeper ram uses good ram but very poor IC`s weigh the modules, if they dont have heat spreaders, the heaviest will most likely be the best.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I'd be happy with 4.5-5ghz on my ud3p if I can swing it, I have 3 q6600's and I'm getting an x5460/x5470 to try and a q9550 or 9770, I'm trying to research which works best with gigabyte ep45 ud3p before I get another CPU though. I'm undecided on whether to try a Xeon or a C2Q or C2X. Some experienced opinions on what I can get a high 4ghz+ O/C would be appreciated. I'll be working with 1066mhz RAM


I don't think a ud3p is going that far. (Edit, actually looking around looks like the ud3p is the hands on best 775 ocing mobo)

Fsb walls still max out at around 2000mhz, so a high multi 1066fsb chip its what you really want for highest clocks.

That's why Q6600 were so popular to OC.

But that's before this 771 mod, now the x5470 is truly the core2 oc king.

Apart from the X unlocked chips, but still you need water to go above 4.2 and anything less than phase change is not gonna cut it 5ghz+


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I'd be happy with 4.5-5ghz on my ud3p if I can swing it, I have 3 q6600's and I'm getting an x5460/x5470 to try and a q9550 or 9770, I'm trying to research which works best with gigabyte ep45 ud3p before I get another CPU though. I'm undecided on whether to try a Xeon or a C2Q or C2X. Some experienced opinions on what I can get a high 4ghz+ O/C would be appreciated. I'll be working with 1066mhz RAM
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think a ud3p is going that far. (Edit, actually looking around looks like the ud3p is the hands on best 775 ocing mobo)
> 
> Fsb walls still max out at around 2000mhz, so a high multi 1066fsb chip its what you really want for highest clocks.
> 
> That's why Q6600 were so popular to OC.
> 
> But that's before this 771 mod, now the x5470 is truly the core2 oc king.
> 
> Apart from the X unlocked chips, but still you need water to go above 4.2 and anything less than phase change is not gonna cut it 5ghz+
Click to expand...

Yeah, I researched the best boards and found that the ud3p and ud3r were the OC kings as far as mobo goes, that's why I grabbed a ud3p, the Asus p5q pro and pro turbos(I have one of those also) are next I think. I just don't know exactly which CPU I wanted to try when I get the whole rig together, I was hoping I wouldn't have to go with watercooling unless I have to. I've got an excellent air cooler with dual high volume 120mm fans and a case with matching high volume 120mm fans. I can switch the two top mounted 120mm fans with a 240mm rad if it comes down to it though.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I'd be happy with 4.5-5ghz on my ud3p if I can swing it, I have 3 q6600's and I'm getting an x5460/x5470 to try and a q9550 or 9770, I'm trying to research which works best with gigabyte ep45 ud3p before I get another CPU though. I'm undecided on whether to try a Xeon or a C2Q or C2X. Some experienced opinions on what I can get a high 4ghz+ O/C would be appreciated. I'll be working with 1066mhz RAM
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think a ud3p is going that far. (Edit, actually looking around looks like the ud3p is the hands on best 775 ocing mobo)
> 
> Fsb walls still max out at around 2000mhz, so a high multi 1066fsb chip its what you really want for highest clocks.
> 
> That's why Q6600 were so popular to OC.
> 
> But that's before this 771 mod, now the x5470 is truly the core2 oc king.
> 
> Apart from the X unlocked chips, but still you need water to go above 4.2 and anything less than phase change is not gonna cut it 5ghz+
Click to expand...

I'm really old school, the only OC I've ever done is pinmod, I haven't used BIOS OC before, that came along after my days of doing this stuff so its a new ball game for me, I didn't have the options of changing voltages other than making physical changes to the hardware. The changes at the punch of a button seem so much more in control than the old ways. Its gonna be a fun little project I think. When I get everything together I'm gonna be asking a lot of questions and getting advice for the little tweaks like the pencil mod and volt mods. I'm not experienced with all the options but I'm gonna be after every little tweak I can find no matter how much of a difference it actually makes, they'll all add up and get me as high as I can go. If I don't get to 5ghz it won't bother me, well above 4ghz will be good enough for me.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Droidriven, if you haven't invested in equipment yet I would instead recommend an x58 + x56xx combo, maybe a few dollars more than a top end 775/1 system. But 6 cores 12 threads at a pretty much guaranteed 4.4ghz. Much better choice imo

Plus more ram choices and cheaper cuz of ddr3.

I might be coming upon several Asus P6T boards, which is a great place to start, let me know if you want one.


----------



## psyfy

Oh jesus, the noises i just made my computer make after seeing that someone apparently got 4.7, i got mine to boot into windows, it took a suspicious amount of time to get there and crashed the instant i loaded prime, even with stupid voltage, i did how ever get it stable (i doubt it would last a day at 4.59ghz) there was very audibal processor strain i took it into prime and got half way through the 8k tests and decided i couldnt inflict that amount of punishment on it any more, and we have come to far for me to execute you type thing... i`l give you an idea of the volts required on a x5460 on a p35 to get it to 4.6ghz.......you could run a small village in africa on what i just used, 1.5 on the cpu with a fsb voltage boost of +3 its a gigabyte board and +3 on the MCH. iv never in 20yrs of computers heard a noise like that under load... i thought it was my harddrive dieing ...to give you an idea.


----------



## TheProfiteer

It's like this very ominous "whine" almost right? Like the mosfets are leaking steam and getting ready to pop


----------



## psyfy

testing at 4.33ghz on a p35 the fsb is at 1823 as you can see and i can tell you when i hit the start button on prime my teeth were clenched, i type this at 20.00 pm and its still going... i want to know whats the max someone has reached on a p35 chipset on air with this chip.


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> It's like this very ominous "whine" almost right? Like the mosfets are leaking steam and getting ready to pop


worse they were making a crunching pfsssting painful noise. Louder than my western digital and my franken 580gtx

so im benching now with higher voltages and clocks than i had before lol.

oh hell


----------



## psyfy

that vcore is actually at 1.465

thats the vdroop under load.


----------



## psyfy

i tell ya overclocking is like crack for people that havent discovered drugs, add drugs and boom....



DISCLAIMER I DONT DO CRACK.

lol

4.4ghz ....... ON AIR

vcore @ 1.475

DONT TRY OVERCLOCK FAILED AT THESE SETTINGS.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Sooooo... what's your small fft load temps?


----------



## psyfy

iv not ran it for an hour yet i have my prime set to give it the soft test then hit it aggressively, if i make it to the 10 k tests and past i`l overclock it a bit more then leave it over night.

temps dont seem to be an issue for me though. even on air....


----------



## psyfy

okay on a p35 unless you do some vmod i havnt done and don't intend to stock on a x5460 @ 1.5 vcore stable you can get roughly 4.33 ghz 1823 effective fsb, and tomorrow i`l be gluing heatsinks to everything with thermal epoxy.!


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Sooooo... what's your small fft load temps?


Really not an issue, less than 70 after 8 hours of prime overnight @4.2 dunno about this overclock yet.

the vdroop though ....1.5 in the bios drops as low as 1.376 underload.... i get that rising puke sensation...


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Droidriven, if you haven't invested in equipment yet I would instead recommend an x58 + x56xx combo, maybe a few dollars more than a top end 775/1 system. But 6 cores 12 threads at a pretty much guaranteed 4.4ghz. Much better choice imo
> 
> Plus more ram choices and cheaper cuz of ddr3.
> 
> I might be coming upon several Asus P6T boards, which is a great place to start, let me know if you want one.


This 775 stuff is just a toy, I have a z97 rig with i7-4790k and 32GB of Gskill ripjawsx 1600mhz for the real stuff. I'll probably upgrade my z97 mono to an Asrock Z97 extreme 6 so I can go for a Samsung 941 and a Samsung 951 on the same mobo.


----------



## psyfy

oh the coil whine @ 1.5v on the cpu when prime gets though the 8k tests, my teeth hurt.!



after 30 mins, i could leave this all night as far as temps go and even if it failed it wouldn't hit 75c


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> This 775 stuff is just a toy, I have a z97 rig with i7-4790k and 32GB of Gskill ripjawsx 1600mhz for the real stuff. I'll probably upgrade my z97 mono to an Asrock Z97 extreme 6 so I can go for a Samsung 941 and a Samsung 951 on the same mobo.


Yeah I feel ya, but why not a 6core toy?


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Droidriven, if you haven't invested in equipment yet I would instead recommend an x58 + x56xx combo, maybe a few dollars more than a top end 775/1 system. But 6 cores 12 threads at a pretty much guaranteed 4.4ghz. Much better choice imo
> 
> Plus more ram choices and cheaper cuz of ddr3.
> 
> I might be coming upon several Asus P6T boards, which is a great place to start, let me know if you want one.


I'd be interested in a 6 core build also. I'm already looking into building a workstation with dual 6 or 8 cores. I found a decent price on a dell t5600 and t7600 barebones (128GB max RAM/512GB max RAM) that I'm thinking of getting together, or even an older 4x quad core system. The reason for these is to put together a build box for some me and some guys that are doing development for android devices(hence Droidriven). We need something fast that we can all work from, it'll be our personal server/build box to host and build from. Advice in this area would be appreciated also. As I've said before, I did this networking/programming/coding stuff many years ago when I was in the military (dot com/windows 95 era), I'm trying to get back into the swing of things with today's stuff. I'm thinking of sometime in the next year of putting an x99 rig together for personal use also. In the past year I've gotten addicted to tech like I used to be, I've worked construction for the past 18 years and strayed away from hardware and software, I'm shaking the cobwebs out to get back into the game again.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> This 775 stuff is just a toy, I have a z97 rig with i7-4790k and 32GB of Gskill ripjawsx 1600mhz for the real stuff. I'll probably upgrade my z97 mono to an Asrock Z97 extreme 6 so I can go for a Samsung 941 and a Samsung 951 on the same mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I feel ya, but why not a 6core toy?
Click to expand...

I'm open for whatever you got.


----------



## psyfy

now @ 1.525

cpuz reports it as 1.44 idle
and between 1.408 and 1.392. under load ..... :\

:-\ its got rid of the coil whine.......hummmm


----------



## psyfy

the raggedy edge of the p35 x5460 coupling 1.5275vcore

slight coil whine at times...

i really wouldnt recommend pushing one further.


----------



## psyfy

okay its stable it made it past the 8 k tests, i`l leave this over night now.


----------



## psyfy

sorry you wanted temps..


----------



## psyfy

surely 4.7ghz guy can handle this clock on his water loop for a few hours ?


----------



## psyfy

pic speaks for its self...... bring me your 4.7ghz for that length of time please...PLEASE


----------



## psyfy

1306mhz overclock isnt bad is it









on air...

wheres
4.7 ghz guy with his broken h100?


still running


----------



## psyfy




----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> surely 4.7ghz guy can handle this clock on his water loop for a few hours ?


Lol, you wouldn't try to mess with him would you.


----------



## cw48494

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> 1306mhz overclock isnt bad is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on air...
> 
> wheres
> 4.7 ghz guy with his broken h100?
> 
> 
> still running


I'm loving all your attention









Like I said, tons of projects, I don't care to prove myself.

Wait wait wait

Maybe it was 5.7ghz I was running under Phase change cooling @ 1.95v


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cw48494*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> 1306mhz overclock isnt bad is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on air...
> 
> wheres
> 4.7 ghz guy with his broken h100?
> 
> 
> still running
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving all your attention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, tons of projects, I don't care to prove myself.
> 
> Wait wait wait
> 
> Maybe it was 5.7ghz I was running under Phase change cooling @ 1.95v
Click to expand...

Well if you aren't going to show us what you say then you are just full of crap, which impresses no one. So SAY all you want, but until you PROVE it, you are wasting your time. Put your money where your mouth is or take your mouth somewhere else that someone MIGHT care to hear you, we sure don't if you can't back up your CLAIMS.


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cw48494*
> 
> I'm loving all your attention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, tons of projects, I don't care to prove myself.
> 
> Wait wait wait
> 
> Maybe it was 5.7ghz I was running under Phase change cooling @ 1.95v


sorry i didn't realise you had attention deficit disorder,5.7 lol and maybe you have fairies in your head.
but can we keep information factual and not miss inform people here. k thanks ta
if i wanted to read something fictional and comedic there are better places than your comments on here.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> 1306mhz overclock isnt bad is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on air...
> 
> wheres
> 4.7 ghz guy with his broken h100?
> 
> 
> still running


Whats the temp when running 8k min and 8k max FFT?

This is mine:
20min 8k FFT test

I would like to go higher then 4.3 but 67c is a little toasty...


----------



## Vircoph

Hi again!

Back here again looking for your help and guidance in the installation of this MOD.

The XEON x5460 SLBBA (3.16 GHz / 12M / 1333) in the end I bought arrived today, and I have here the sticker adapter too, so in principle I'm ready to make the change.
However, I have encountered a problem: I'm not sure about how to flash the motherboard.

Some days ago, antsf1990 replied to my post attaching this modded BIOS:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Here is the modded BIOS
> 
> G41MHUSB3R2.zip 686k .zip file


After looking for the instructions about how to flash my AsRock G41MH USB3 R.2, I have found that there are three ways to do it:

- Instant Flash mode.
- Windows mode.
- DOS mode.

Comparing the mentioned file with the three options that I find on Asrock dowload page (http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/G41MHUSB3%20R2.0/index.es.asp?cat=Download&os=BIOS), I have thought that I had to use the instant flash to perform the upgrade (the other two verions have .exe file extension), but Instant Flash didn't recognize it when I executed the application from the bios (and I put it in two places, just in case: in a flash drive and in C:/ directory before loading bios).

So, in short, right now I'm not sure what method I have to use actually or how to do it... Can you enlighten me again?

A million thanks in advance. ^^
Greetings!
Vircoph.


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Whats the temp when running 8k min and 8k max FFT?
> 
> This is mine:
> 20min 8k FFT test
> 
> I would like to go higher then 4.3 but 67c is a little toasty...


exactly that 67c i`l pic it another time as i need the pc right now.







from idle @ 4.33 with 1.525vcore its 36c but i have got my heating on atm.


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Whats the temp when running 8k min and 8k max FFT?
> 
> This is mine:
> 20min 8k FFT test
> 
> I would like to go higher then 4.3 but 67c is a little toasty...


exactly that 67~68 from idle 33ish 38c atm but iv got my heating up to 24c to dry my underpants and socks on the radiator...

(thought id leave you with that img in your head lol)


----------



## psyfy

double post sorry i thought it hadnt posted.


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vircoph*
> 
> Hi again!
> 
> Back here again looking for your help and guidance in the installation of this MOD.
> 
> The XEON x5460 SLBBA (3.16 GHz / 12M / 1333) in the end I bought arrived today, and I have here the sticker adapter too, so in principle I'm ready to make the change.
> However, I have encountered a problem: I'm not sure about how to flash the motherboard.
> 
> Some days ago, antsf1990 replied to my post attaching this modded BIOS:
> After looking for the instructions about how to flash my AsRock G41MH USB3 R.2, I have found that there are three ways to do it:
> 
> - Instant Flash mode.
> - Windows mode.
> - DOS mode.
> 
> Comparing the mentioned file with the three options that I find on Asrock dowload page (http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/G41MHUSB3%20R2.0/index.es.asp?cat=Download&os=BIOS), I have thought that I had to use the instant flash to perform the upgrade (the other two verions have .exe file extension), but Instant Flash didn't recognize it when I executed the application from the bios (and I put it in two places, just in case: in a flash drive and in C:/ directory before loading bios).
> 
> So, in short, right now I'm not sure what method I have to use actually or how to do it... Can you enlighten me again?
> 
> A million thanks in advance. ^^
> Greetings!
> Vircoph.


you did unzip the file first right? its in a compressed zip folder.


----------



## Vircoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> you did unzip the file first right? its in a compressed zip folder.


Yes, I did: XD

I put the unzipped archive in the flash drive (FAT 32) and in C:/ directory, but Instant flash didn't detect it. Any ideas?


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Whats the temp when running 8k min and 8k max FFT?
> 
> This is mine:
> 20min 8k FFT test
> 
> I would like to go higher then 4.3 but 67c is a little toasty...




forgot about it so theres it running after almost an hour, little hotter than normal but i do have a frankenstein 580 cooking its self and the heating set to "africa".


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cw48494*
> 
> I'm loving all your attention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, tons of projects, I don't care to prove myself.
> 
> Wait wait wait
> 
> Maybe it was 5.7ghz I was running under Phase change cooling @ 1.95v
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i didn't realise you had attention deficit disorder,5.7 lol and maybe you have fairies in your head.
> but can we keep information factual and not miss inform people here. k thanks ta
> if i wanted to read something fictional and comedic there are better places than your comments on here.
Click to expand...

Lol, I guess he doesn't have any more jokes for us.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> 
> 
> forgot about it so theres it running after almost an hour, little hotter than normal but i do have a frankenstein 580 cooking its self and the heating set to "africa".


Its says Your CPU load is 78%?
While running prime95.......


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vircoph*
> 
> Yes, I did: XD
> 
> I put the unzipped archive in the flash drive (FAT 32) and in C:/ directory, but Instant flash didn't detect it. Any ideas?


What motherboard do You have? (cant remember)
Download the BIOS from the website and see if it detects it....
If it Does try renaming the modded BIOS file I gave You to the same name as the one from the website...
Don't use high capacity USB sticks
Dont use USB3.0
Only use rear USB ports


----------



## psyfy

it was transitioning on a test and i was watching a vid on the tv so i imagine a little is being taken up by that.

didnt realise it would affect it but its still real.


----------



## psyfy

i`l do it again at the weekend if you really really want me too...


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> i`l do it again at the weekend if you really really want me too...


No.... No need...
Looking carefully at Your results i think Your running hot...
Drop down to 4.2


----------



## psyfy

its fine 2 days solid at that temp/clock, my pc needs a good dusting too, it`l bring it down a good 5 c


----------



## psyfy

fear is the real enemy, oh and fire.. fires bad too.


----------



## psyfy

id go as far as trying 1.65 vcore with a water cooler.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RexDart*
> 
> Sorry if this is something that's easily-searchable (I wasn't able to find it), but has anybody posted a modified BIOS for the ASUS P5Q Pro board? I just ordered a X5460 for this board and would like to get the board in order while I wait for the chip.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> MODDED
> 
> P5Q-ASUS-PRO-2102.zip 727k .zip file
Click to expand...

Does this modded BIOS for P5Q pro include kets mods also? I can get kets mBIOS but I was wondering if there is something out there that includes the Xeon mod as well as the ones he has in his.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Does this modded BIOS for P5Q pro include kets mods also? I can get kets mBIOS but I was wondering if there is something out there that includes the Xeon mod as well as the ones he has in his.


Give a BIOS to mod and i will mod it with the Xeon codes......
BUT
I'm not responsible for any damage that could happen....


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Does this modded BIOS for P5Q pro include kets mods also? I can get kets mBIOS but I was wondering if there is something out there that includes the Xeon mod as well as the ones he has in his.


The Bios file I give You before was the original modded with Xeon CPU support

This BIOS:

p5qpro.zip 737k .zip file


Is kets final release for the P5Q PRO along with Xeon CPU Support. Hope that helps


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Does this modded BIOS for P5Q pro include kets mods also? I can get kets mBIOS but I was wondering if there is something out there that includes the Xeon mod as well as the ones he has in his.
> 
> 
> 
> The Bios file I give You before was the original modded with Xeon CPU support
> 
> This BIOS:
> 
> p5qpro.zip 737k .zip file
> 
> 
> Is kets final release for the P5Q PRO along with Xeon CPU Support. Hope that helps
Click to expand...

Ah, thank you Sir, I found a link that gave me a download for kets but I have no way of knowing if it gave me a complete file. I was going to upload what I found in response to your reply above your last one in the hopes that it was complete but I see that you have graciously provided what I was looking for already. Thank you. How do I check the file you linked for completeness before I flash it? I only have the one board to play with and don't want to brick it. Are there any other mods I can do beyond just BIOS on the three boards I'm experimenting with? I've got an Asus P5Q-E, P5Q PRO and an EP45 UD3P, I'm trying to track down everything I can for experimentation on each of these but the threads and links I find are mostly dead, the ones that aren't dead don't really do anything for me in this purpose. Thanks again for your help man. Its kind of you to mod the BIOSs and post them the way you've been doing. I appreciate your knowledge, advice and assistance, you're a good man to be so willing to help with modding BIOS for users. Thanks bro.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Does this modded BIOS for P5Q pro include kets mods also? I can get kets mBIOS but I was wondering if there is something out there that includes the Xeon mod as well as the ones he has in his.
> 
> 
> 
> The Bios file I give You before was the original modded with Xeon CPU support
> 
> This BIOS:
> 
> p5qpro.zip 737k .zip file
> 
> 
> Is kets final release for the P5Q PRO along with Xeon CPU Support. Hope that helps
Click to expand...

This link contains the file I found, I compared file sizes of the one you linked and the one I found and the one I found is larger. Do you what is different between them?
https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-Asus-P5Q-for-3TB-drives

I tried uploading the file I found but I'm on mobile and I can't find any options for uploading the file I have. I want to use whichever is complete or most up to date. Thanks again bro.


----------



## cw48494

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Lol, I guess he doesn't have any more jokes for us.


Don't have time to troll, busy with work and family etc etc

I don't care.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cw48494*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Lol, I guess he doesn't have any more jokes for us.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have time to troll, busy with work and family etc etc
> 
> I don't care.
Click to expand...

Excuses, excuses, that's typical of someone that is full of crap.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cw48494*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Lol, I guess he doesn't have any more jokes for us.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have time to troll, busy with work and family etc etc
> 
> I don't care.
Click to expand...

Admit it already, you don't have anything else to say because you know we're on to you and you've got at least enough wisdom to know that we aren't gonna fall for your absurdity.


----------



## cw48494

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Admit it already, you don't have anything else to say because you know we're on to you and you've got at least enough wisdom to know that we aren't gonna fall for your absurdity.


yup


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Ah, thank you Sir, I found a link that gave me a download for kets but I have no way of knowing if it gave me a complete file. I was going to upload what I found in response to your reply above your last one in the hopes that it was complete but I see that you have graciously provided what I was looking for already. Thank you. How do I check the file you linked for completeness before I flash it? I only have the one board to play with and don't want to brick it. Are there any other mods I can do beyond just BIOS on the three boards I'm experimenting with? I've got an Asus P5Q-E, P5Q PRO and an EP45 UD3P, I'm trying to track down everything I can for experimentation on each of these but the threads and links I find are mostly dead, the ones that aren't dead don't really do anything for me in this purpose. Thanks again for your help man. Its kind of you to mod the BIOSs and post them the way you've been doing. I appreciate your knowledge, advice and assistance, you're a good man to be so willing to help with modding BIOS for users. Thanks bro.


Well kets mBIOS final release shouldn't brick it..
All i have done is add the Xeon CPU support and delete Pentium 4 CPU support....

As far as modding a motherboard goes 771 MOD is already a pretty good mod, Along side kets DRAM improvements...
You could also integrate a picture into the BIOS start up on the asus Motherboards.

I use ASUS update to flash my BIOS via windows (Because it take 5Mins + can add a picture to the BIOS start up screen)

IF You do want to add a picture to Your BIOS start up then here a guide:

This tool works on Windows 10
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/ASUSUpdt_V71601_XPVistaWin7.zip

1st - Open ASUSupdate and select "Save current BIOS to file" then select where You want to save it..


2nd - If it successfully Backed up Your BIOS file
Open ASUSupdate and select "Options" Click Next



3rd - Tick: "Launch MyLogo application to replace boot logo before flashing BIOS" Click Next


4th - Select "Update BIOS from file" Click Next



5th - Find the BIOS file You want to flash and click Open



6th - Select the picture You want as the BIOS start screen



Select the Picture and Click Next


7th - Preview of the BIOS screen - Click Next (If the Picture is to large size adjust the Ratio and click next. It will only continue if the Picture is not to big)


8th - Tick - Clear CMOS Checksum - Click FLASH


9th - WAIT!!!!!!


10th - If all are 100% then reboot (SHUTDOWN)


You will now have Kets Modded BIOS with Xeon CPU Support with a nice BIOS start screen


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> This link contains the file I found, I compared file sizes of the one you linked and the one I found and the one I found is larger. Do you what is different between them?


Once there not in a .zip container they should be the same size
The BIOS file is (1MB) Its inside the .zip (737kb)
Extract the BIOS from inside the .zip (I use winrar x64)
The BIOS Size for Your motherboard MUST be 1,048,576 bytes (1MB)
The Bios file i have given You once extracted from the .zip is 1,048,576 bytes


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Ah, thank you Sir, I found a link that gave me a download for kets but I have no way of knowing if it gave me a complete file. I was going to upload what I found in response to your reply above your last one in the hopes that it was complete but I see that you have graciously provided what I was looking for already. Thank you. How do I check the file you linked for completeness before I flash it? I only have the one board to play with and don't want to brick it. Are there any other mods I can do beyond just BIOS on the three boards I'm experimenting with? I've got an Asus P5Q-E, P5Q PRO and an EP45 UD3P, I'm trying to track down everything I can for experimentation on each of these but the threads and links I find are mostly dead, the ones that aren't dead don't really do anything for me in this purpose. Thanks again for your help man. Its kind of you to mod the BIOSs and post them the way you've been doing. I appreciate your knowledge, advice and assistance, you're a good man to be so willing to help with modding BIOS for users. Thanks bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Well kets mBIOS final release shouldn't brick it..
> All i have done is add the Xeon CPU support and delete Pentium 4 CPU support....
> 
> As far as modding a motherboard goes 771 MOD is already a pretty good mod, Along side kets DRAM improvements...
> You could also integrate a picture into the BIOS start up on the asus Motherboards.
> 
> I use ASUS update to flash my BIOS via windows (Because it take 5Mins + can add a picture to the BIOS start up screen)
> 
> IF You do want to add a picture to Your BIOS start up then here a guide:
> 
> This tool works on Windows 10
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/ASUSUpdt_V71601_XPVistaWin7.zip
> 
> 1st - Open ASUSupdate and select "Save current BIOS to file" then select where You want to save it..
> 
> 
> 2nd - If it successfully Backed up Your BIOS file
> Open ASUSupdate and select "Options" Click Next
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd - Tick: "Launch MyLogo application to replace boot logo before flashing BIOS" Click Next
> 
> 
> 4th - Select "Update BIOS from file" Click Next
> 
> 
> 
> 5th - Find the BIOS file You want to flash and click Open
> 
> 
> 
> 6th - Select the picture You want as the BIOS start screen
> 
> 
> 
> Select the Picture and Click Next
> 
> 
> 7th - Preview of the BIOS screen - Click Next (If the Picture is to large size adjust the Ratio and click next. It will only continue if the Picture is not to big)
> 
> 
> 8th - Tick - Clear CMOS Checksum - Click FLASH
> 
> 
> 9th - WAIT!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 10th - If all are 100% then reboot (SHUTDOWN)
> 
> 
> You will now have Kets Modded BIOS with Xeon CPU Support with a nice BIOS start screen
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> This link contains the file I found, I compared file sizes of the one you linked and the one I found and the one I found is larger. Do you what is different between them?
> 
> 
> 
> Once there not in a .zip container they should be the same size
> The BIOS file is (1MB) Its inside the .zip (737kb)
> Extract the BIOS from inside the .zip (I use winrar x64)
> The BIOS Size for Your motherboard MUST be 1,048,576 bytes (1MB)
> The Bios file i have given You once extracted from the .zip is 1,048,576 bytes
Click to expand...

Ahh...very nice my good man. Just what I was looking for, thank you very much.


----------



## nightkidsz

Helo i'm new bie plzz help me

I have a asus motherboard P5GC-MX / 1333, I want to install intel xeon 5130 sl9rx, microcode which one should I charge? I have tried 3 microcode here still can not


----------



## Vircoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> What motherboard do You have? (cant remember)
> Download the BIOS from the website and see if it detects it....
> If it Does try renaming the modded BIOS file I gave You to the same name as the one from the website...
> Don't use high capacity USB sticks
> Dont use USB3.0
> Only use rear USB ports


Hi!









Thanks again for the tips. ^^
Much of which you aimed I was alredy doing (rear USB ports, no USB3.0, a flash memory with 2GB, same file name...), so I downloaded the file from the website to see if it works...

To my surprise, the BIOS don't detected it. So I loaded the motherboard default setting to see if there was something misconfigured ... and voilà!
The modded BIOS was detected and it finally loaded without problems.

So first step (and perhaps the most delicate xD) ready. ^^

Now I go for physical modification. In a while I'll tell you.









Thanks a million!


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightkidsz*
> 
> Helo i'm new bie plzz help me
> 
> I have a asus motherboard P5GC-MX / 1333, I want to install intel xeon 5130 sl9rx, microcode which one should I charge? I have tried 3 microcode here still can not


Have You already tried a modded BIOS? The Motherboard might not take 1333Mhz CPU as its states (1333Mhz FSB Overclock) Which could mean
1066FSB CPU (But with the option to overclock it to 1333Mhz)


----------



## psyfy

yeh just remember ants my mobo states 1333 fsb as an overclock....LOL

1823.mhz currently


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> yeh just remember ants my mobo states 1333 fsb as an overclock....LOL
> 
> 1823.mhz currently


But some Motherboards are more fussy the others... Hes is using a chip-set that has never heard of a 1333Mhz CPU or a Quad-core....
Im not saying that is the problem... But if he has modded the bios then the CPU could be incompatible


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightkidsz*
> 
> Helo i'm new bie plzz help me
> 
> I have a asus motherboard P5GC-MX / 1333, I want to install intel xeon 5130 sl9rx, microcode which one should I charge? I have tried 3 microcode here still can not


These should work fine on that chipset
SL9U2 (B2)
SL9ZC (B2)
SLACC (B2)


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I found 8GB of corsiar 800 MHz for $50, should I get it just for the deal? I found Kingston hyperx 2GB pc2 8500 1066 MHz for $28 per module and 16GB of 667 for about $60-70. How much. I would end up investing two times the money in the Kingston than the corsair, is the difference I would see between the Kingston and corsair worth doubling what I would spend? Seriously considering the corsair at the moment guys. What would you guys say?
> 
> 
> 
> To work out performance CL / FREQUENCY x 1000 = NS
> (Lower is better)
> CL5 800Mhz = 6.2 ns
> CL5 1066Mhz = 4.6 ns
> So 1066 CL5 is the better choice...
> I got Myself 8GB of 1000Mhz CL5, So have a look for pc2-8000 CL5 (Normally cheaper then 1066/pc2-8500)
> CL5 1000mhz = 5 ns.
> 
> Also DDR2 800Mhz will limit Your MAX FSB to 1600!!!
> As the lowest CPU/Ram divider is 1:1 ratio... (1600/2 = 800Mhz)
> So 1066 or 1000 is good if Your going to overclock......
> DDR2 1000Mhz will Let You run a MAX FSB of 2000 (2000/2 = 1000Mhz) (2132/2= 1066Mhz)
> Which is great as dont think Your Motherboard will allow You to reach 2000FSB anyway....
> 
> So I would NOT recommend 800Mhz (If Your going to Overclock)
Click to expand...

I just purchased 8GB of mushkin Redline 1066, will that work well enough for me since you said 800 wouldn't do well for overclocking?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I just purchased 8GB of mushkin Redline 1066, will that work well enough for me since you said 800 wouldn't do well for overclocking?


1066Mhz Will work very well with overclocking....
What voltage and CL5 do they run @ 1066Mhz?


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I just purchased 8GB of mushkin Redline 1066, will that work well enough for me since you said 800 wouldn't do well for overclocking?
> 
> 
> 
> 1066Mhz Will work very well with overclocking....
> What voltage and CL5 do they run @ 1066Mhz?
Click to expand...

They are showing 5-5-5-12 @ 2.0-2.1v in the description.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> They are showing 5-5-5-12 @ 2.0-2.1v in the description.


Let me know how Your OC goes.....


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> They are showing 5-5-5-12 @ 2.0-2.1v in the description.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know how Your OC goes.....
Click to expand...

OK, it'll be the first time I've tried OC on anything other than my android devices and my 4790k, I'm still learning the ins and outs of this kind of thing, I'll probably need advice on values to tweak to get stable at high clocks and how to manage any inconsistencies and fluctuations I may have. I was thinking of upgrading the PSU in my 4790k rig to a 1000w, and pit the 750w in with my UD3P, it wouldn't be too much would it, or would it be an advantage when I get some higher end GPUs in it? If its overkill I'll get something with a lower output. What option would you recommend? I going to upgrade the new rig to 1000w whether I use the 750w elsewhere or not.


----------



## FlawleZ

Anndd my pin mod stickers arrived. Time to start hacking at my DFI board and see what this E5450 can do. ☺


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> OK, it'll be the first time I've tried OC on anything other than my android devices and my 4790k, I'm still learning the ins and outs of this kind of thing, I'll probably need advice on values to tweak to get stable at high clocks and how to manage any inconsistencies and fluctuations I may have. I was thinking of upgrading the PSU in my 4790k rig to a 1000w, and pit the 750w in with my UD3P, it wouldn't be too much would it, or would it be an advantage when I get some higher end GPUs in it? If its overkill I'll get something with a lower output. What option would you recommend? I going to upgrade the new rig to 1000w whether I use the 750w elsewhere or not.


These Core2 based Xeons draw a lot of power when overclocked!!
No its not overkill
A better PSU means - lower PSU loads/ heat + more stable voltage output + better PSU reliability
I'm using a 700w PSU
If Your buying another PSU regardless then more the reason to use the 750w
What CPU/Motherboard are You using to overclock? (I cant remember)
I know You have a P5Q PRO... But You also said You have a gigabyte mobo as well...


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> OK, it'll be the first time I've tried OC on anything other than my android devices and my 4790k, I'm still learning the ins and outs of this kind of thing, I'll probably need advice on values to tweak to get stable at high clocks and how to manage any inconsistencies and fluctuations I may have. I was thinking of upgrading the PSU in my 4790k rig to a 1000w, and pit the 750w in with my UD3P, it wouldn't be too much would it, or would it be an advantage when I get some higher end GPUs in it? If its overkill I'll get something with a lower output. What option would you recommend? I going to upgrade the new rig to 1000w whether I use the 750w elsewhere or not.
> 
> 
> 
> These Core2 based Xeons draw a lot of power when overclocked!!
> No its not overkill
> A better PSU means - lower PSU loads/ heat + more stable voltage output + better PSU reliability
> I'm using a 700w PSU
> If Your buying another PSU regardless then more the reason to use the 750w
> What CPU/Motherboard are You using to overclock? (I cant remember)
> I know You have a P5Q PRO... But You also said You have a gigabyte mobo as well...
Click to expand...

Yes, I have the P5Q pro, but the primary board will be the EP45-UD3P, P5Q-E as secondary focus then the P5Q pro at the bottom of the ladder. I don't know if I'll get around to using the P5Q-E because it has the heatpipe missing and I cant find a reasonable replacement, the mobo didn't cost me anything so if I don't use it then I won't be losing anything so it doesn't really matter. I found the pro when I was looking for a graphics card and the replacement heat pipe, I paid less for a bundle with pro mobo along with GPU, G.skill 2GB 1066, wireless card, zalman cooler and a couple of other items that I won't use than I did for the 8GB Mushkin Redline I just bought. I got the bundle because it was cheap and I could usecsome of the lot on the UD3P, I might as well do something with the pro mono, I have enough hardware to put it together as a whole system other than another case and PSU for it. I might sell it or give it to a friend that doesn't have a system at all since I'll virtually have nothing invested in it. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it all yet. I've got three Q6600's, an E6600 and an E7600 and three sets of 8GB RAM, 4 CD/DVD RW drives, multiple fans, I actually got two other OEM dell boards free along with the free P5Q-E that use P4. I'm getting a stock pile of stuff I'm not going to use, lol. I need at least two other cases and PSUs if I put more than one system together. I have 5 other micro ATX whole systems that I had before I got everything I just listed plus the Z97 rig I built 2-3 months ago, I have to do something with all of this stuff, I've got a corner stacked with all the hardware I've gathered, if I keep going I'm gonna take over the whole room with hardware. If I thought I could sell the extra stuff I would but its all outdated stuff. It might all go to the dump if I get tired of looking at it, lol.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> OK, it'll be the first time I've tried OC on anything other than my android devices and my 4790k, I'm still learning the ins and outs of this kind of thing, I'll probably need advice on values to tweak to get stable at high clocks and how to manage any inconsistencies and fluctuations I may have. I was thinking of upgrading the PSU in my 4790k rig to a 1000w, and pit the 750w in with my UD3P, it wouldn't be too much would it, or would it be an advantage when I get some higher end GPUs in it? If its overkill I'll get something with a lower output. What option would you recommend? I going to upgrade the new rig to 1000w whether I use the 750w elsewhere or not.
> 
> 
> 
> These Core2 based Xeons draw a lot of power when overclocked!!
> No its not overkill
> A better PSU means - lower PSU loads/ heat + more stable voltage output + better PSU reliability
> I'm using a 700w PSU
> If Your buying another PSU regardless then more the reason to use the 750w
> What CPU/Motherboard are You using to overclock? (I cant remember)
> I know You have a P5Q PRO... But You also said You have a gigabyte mobo as well...
Click to expand...

I meant to add that I'll be using an X5450, x5460, x5470, q9550 or q9650 on the Gigabyte, they are all within what I'd be willing to spend.


----------



## FlawleZ

Has anyone modified the PCB to fit like this:


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Has anyone modified the PCB to fit like this:


yes but it is recommended you seal the edges.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Yes, I have the P5Q pro, but the primary board will be the EP45-UD3P, P5Q-E as secondary focus then the P5Q pro at the bottom of the ladder. I don't know if I'll get around to using the P5Q-E because it has the heatpipe missing and I cant find a reasonable replacement, the mobo didn't cost me anything so if I don't use it then I won't be losing anything so it doesn't really matter. I found the pro when I was looking for a graphics card and the replacement heat pipe, I paid less for a bundle with pro mobo along with GPU, G.skill 2GB 1066, wireless card, zalman cooler and a couple of other items that I won't use than I did for the 8GB Mushkin Redline I just bought. I got the bundle because it was cheap and I could usecsome of the lot on the UD3P, I might as well do something with the pro mono, I have enough hardware to put it together as a whole system other than another case and PSU for it. I might sell it or give it to a friend that doesn't have a system at all since I'll virtually have nothing invested in it. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it all yet. I've got three Q6600's, an E6600 and an E7600 and three sets of 8GB RAM, 4 CD/DVD RW drives, multiple fans, I actually got two other OEM dell boards free along with the free P5Q-E that use P4. I'm getting a stock pile of stuff I'm not going to use, lol. I need at least two other cases and PSUs if I put more than one system together. I have 5 other micro ATX whole systems that I had before I got everything I just listed plus the Z97 rig I built 2-3 months ago, I have to do something with all of this stuff, I've got a corner stacked with all the hardware I've gathered, if I keep going I'm gonna take over the whole room with hardware. If I thought I could sell the extra stuff I would but its all outdated stuff. It might all go to the dump if I get tired of looking at it, lol.


EP45UD3P and P5Q PRO are both brilliant motherboards for the Xeon and both offer great overclocking... Don't use the P5Q-E for overclocking if it don't have the cooper pipes... What Xeon are going to use with the EP45UD3P? I think You could sell all the stuff on eBay at low prices and make a little money Q6600s at £10 each... (£30) 3x 8gb ram £20 a set (£60) DVD drives £5... thats £100....


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I meant to add that I'll be using an X5450, x5460, x5470, q9550 or q9650 on the Gigabyte, they are all within what I'd be willing to spend.


Out of them the x5460 or x5470 on both overclocking and performance...

The X5460 is better then a Q9650 C2Q and is also cheaper....Great value for money (Core2 based)
The Q9550/Q9650 are poor value for money
The X5470 is the best Core 2 based overclocking CPU... (Also cheaper then a q9650)


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I meant to add that I'll be using an X5450, x5460, x5470, q9550 or q9650 on the Gigabyte, they are all within what I'd be willing to spend.
> 
> 
> 
> Out of them the x5460 or x5470 on both overclocking and performance...
> 
> The X5460 is better then a Q9650 C2Q and is also cheaper....Great value for money (Core2 based)
> The Q9550/Q9650 are poor value for money
> The X5470 is the best Core 2 based overclocking CPU... (Also cheaper then a q9650)
Click to expand...

Those were my first choices. Obviously because of price but also because that's the whole point of doing the 771 mod because not only are they cheaper and faster but also because they run at lower voltages while they are at it. Are there any other Xeons above x5470 that I can use on that mobo?


----------



## Vircoph

Hi again!

I did it! : D



On the left, the old CPU data captured before the change. On the right, the data CPU-Z provides me at this moment.

The system (pending of formatting to change the OS to a 64-bit architecture) runs smoothly, agile as never before.

I'm so happy I made it!









From heart, thank you very much for all your help and guidance.

Greetings!
Vircoph.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Those were my first choices. Obviously because of price but also because that's the whole point of doing the 771 mod because not only are they cheaper and faster but also because they run at lower voltages while they are at it. Are there any other Xeons above x5470 that I can use on that mobo?


Depends what You mean by above the X5470?
The x5470 is 3.3Ghz 1333FSB
The x5492 is 3.4Ghz 1600FSB
@ stock the x5492 will bit faster ^^
BUT
No Core 2 based Xeon can match the x5470 when it comes to overclocking:

The x5492 @ 1600FSB = 3.4Ghz
The x5470 @ 1600FSB = 4Ghz

The x5492 is designed to run @ 1600FSB
If You run the X5470 @ 1600FSB Youl be doing 4Ghz

The X5470 has a 10x multiplier that means it will give You a good CPU Frequency to Motherboard FSB ratio ^^
The QX Core 2 Quads have a unlocked multiplier:
But also require more Vcore and because they have a lower frequency (QX9770 3.2Ghz) They will have to climb higher to 4Ghz there for they will have more voltage leak. (More voltage/heat) They also require more voltage from the offset So even the unlocked Core 2 Extreme Series wont overclock as good as the x5460 or x5470


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vircoph*
> 
> Hi again!
> 
> I did it! : D
> 
> 
> 
> On the left, the old CPU data captured before the change. On the right, the data CPU-Z provides me at this moment.
> 
> The system (pending of formatting to change the OS to a 64-bit architecture) runs smoothly, agile as never before.
> 
> I'm so happy I made it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From heart, thank you very much for all your help and guidance.
> 
> Greetings!
> Vircoph.


^^


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> yes but it is recommended you seal the edges.


Yeah, I decided I would notch the PCB on the CPU since I didn't have access to a sharp enough knife to cut the board. I ended up making slightly smaller notches than pictured yet it looks like both notches have a small amount of visible copper. My first thought was oh $!#@ I ruined the CPU but I felt ok about it considering the pictured notches were noticeably larger. I went through and installed it. Booted up board and smelled burning. Unplugged immediately. Apparently one of the mosfets by the RAM blew up.

So...pretty sure I ruined my board and my new X5450 in big swoop. Freaking fail. ?


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Those were my first choices. Obviously because of price but also because that's the whole point of doing the 771 mod because not only are they cheaper and faster but also because they run at lower voltages while they are at it. Are there any other Xeons above x5470 that I can use on that mobo?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends what You mean by above the X5470?
> The x5470 is 3.3Ghz 1333FSB
> The x5492 is 3.4Ghz 1600FSB
> @ stock the x5492 will bit faster ^^
> BUT
> No Core 2 based Xeon can match the x5470 when it comes to overclocking:
> 
> The x5492 @ 1600FSB = 3.4Ghz
> The x5470 @ 1600FSB = 4Ghz
> 
> The x5492 is designed to run @ 1600FSB
> If You run the X5470 @ 1600FSB Youl be doing 4Ghz
> 
> The X5470 has a 10x multiplier that means it will give You a good CPU Frequency to Motherboard FSB ratio ^^
> The QX Core 2 Quads have a unlocked multiplier:
> But also require more Vcore and because they have a lower frequency (QX9770 3.2Ghz) They will have to climb higher to 4Ghz there for they will have more voltage leak. (More voltage/heat) They also require more voltage from the offset So even the unlocked Core 2 Extreme Series wont overclock as good as the x5460 or x5470
Click to expand...

x5470 it is then, I'm off to eBayland, thanks again bro.

On a side note, this is the closest thing I can find to replace the heatpipe on the P5Q-E, it looks like I can modify it but I'm not sure if the pins will line up.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-Heatsink-Motherboard-VRM-Chipset-with-fan-with-Azure-Wave-Wi-Fi-NIC-/261990545801?

The only other options I'm finding are to buy a whole board to get them but even the boards listed as broken cost as much as working boards.

I've tried posting a wanted post in the OCN marketplace in the hopes of finding a cheap mobo to buy with the heatpipe i need or even some willing to donate a scrap mobo but I think I need more rep before I can post there.


----------



## FlawleZ

Here's a couple pics of my Xeon. Please excuse the ugly notches...was trying to do only the minimum needed to fit, obviously that didn't work.
However, note the size in relation to the oem notches and the photo posted previously.





If you look closely you see what appears to be copper on the PCB.


----------



## Vircoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> ^^


Last question!

I just realized something: the new CPU is running at 2GHz (of 3,16GHz that it can works in theory).

Since I have the BIOS in default settings, I guess it's something that motherboard has decided on its own, but ... what this drop in speed is due? Is there any way to increase it? Do I need and / or should I increase it?

It has really baffed me, because as seen in the image the new cpu is working, in fact, slower than the old (although I guess that does not have to be negative in itself) ...



A greeting and thanks! : D


----------



## psyfy

you need to set the cpu multiplier to 9.5 rather than 6 in the bios.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vircoph*
> 
> Last question!
> 
> I just realized something: the new CPU is running at 2GHz (of 3,16GHz that it can works in theory).
> 
> Since I have the BIOS in default settings, I guess it's something that motherboard has decided on its own, but ... what this drop in speed is due? Is there any way to increase it? Do I need and / or should I increase it?
> 
> It has really baffed me, because as seen in the image the new cpu is working, in fact, slower than the old (although I guess that does not have to be negative in itself) ...
> 
> 
> 
> A greeting and thanks! : D


make sure multiplier is set to 9.5
It could have NOTHING to due with what the multiplier is set to.... I can set my multiplier to 10x and enable C1E then when under low load it will drop to 6x
When the CPU is on low load it will down step the multiplier: Disable C1E in the BIOS (You should also disable CPU TM - Max CPU ID - Intel visualization tech)
Leave Execute disable bit enabled


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> x5470 it is then, I'm off to eBayland, thanks again bro.
> 
> On a side note, this is the closest thing I can find to replace the heatpipe on the P5Q-E, it looks like I can modify it but I'm not sure if the pins will line up.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-Heatsink-Motherboard-VRM-Chipset-with-fan-with-Azure-Wave-Wi-Fi-NIC-/261990545801?
> 
> The only other options I'm finding are to buy a whole board to get them but even the boards listed as broken cost as much as working boards.
> 
> I've tried posting a wanted post in the OCN marketplace in the hopes of finding a cheap mobo to buy with the heatpipe i need or even some willing to donate a scrap mobo but I think I need more rep before I can post there.


No it don't look like that will fit the P5Q-E


----------



## Vircoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> make sure multiplier is set to 9.5
> It could have NOTHING to due with what the multiplier is set to.... I can set my multiplier to 10x and enable C1E then when under low load it will drop to 6x
> When the CPU is on low load it will down step the multiplier: Disable C1E in the BIOS (You should also disable CPU TM - Max CPU ID - Intel visualization tech)
> Leave Execute disable bit enabled


Ok, I changed the multiplier and now is working at 3.16 GHz ^^



- C1E was already disabled.

I couldn't find the "CPU TM - Max CPU ID - Intel visualization tech" and I'm not sure what is "Execute disable bit" xD.

Here a photo of advanced CPU configuration:



There is something else I should change?

Thanks a million!


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vircoph*
> 
> Ok, I changed the multiplier and now is working at 3.16 GHz ^^
> 
> 
> 
> - C1E was already disabled.
> 
> I couldn't find the "CPU TM - Max CPU ID - Intel visualization tech" and I'm not sure what is "Execute disable bit" xD.
> 
> Here a photo of advanced CPU configuration:
> 
> 
> 
> There is something else I should change?
> 
> Thanks a million!


Disable speedstep
Disable thermal throttle
If You set Overclock mode to manual: Does it let You disable visualization tech?
If so disable visualization tech...

Enable No-execute protection (AKA Execute disable bit)

EDIT:
Disable spread spectrum


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> make sure multiplier is set to 9.5
> It could have NOTHING to due with what the multiplier is set to.... I can set my multiplier to 10x and enable C1E then when under low load it will drop to 6x
> When the CPU is on low load it will down step the multiplier: Disable C1E in the BIOS (You should also disable CPU TM - Max CPU ID - Intel visualization tech)
> Leave Execute disable bit enabled


i could tell from the way cpu z reported the value that it was just the multiplier, if it was steping down cpuz would still show 6-9.5 in that field rather than 6-6


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> i could tell from the way cpu z reported the value that it was just the multiplier, if it was steping down cpuz would still show 6-9.5 in that field rather than 6-6


I stated the possible reasons..... I didn't notice the 6-6
good attention to detail.....


----------



## solidsquirrell

Does anyone know if there is a compatible board that supports ecc memory? I have 2 xeons and a plenty of ecc ddr2 memory from a server board and would really like to try this out,


----------



## verovdp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell*
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a compatible board that supports ecc memory? I have 2 xeons and a plenty of ecc ddr2 memory from a server board and would really like to try this out,


Are your DDR2 memory modules FB-DIMMs or regular ECC dimms? There are some Socket 771 Tyan motherboards that take FB-DIMM DDR2 modules just fine. Only thing is that those motherboards are SSI EEB form factor so you might need a different case for your build.


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell*
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a compatible board that supports ecc memory? I have 2 xeons and a plenty of ecc ddr2 memory from a server board and would really like to try this out,


ecc ddr2 dim modules will/should work fine on a normal desktop board.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> ecc ddr2 dim modules will/should work fine on a normal desktop board.


This is good news as ecc memory is super cheap on ebay.

Do you think ecc memory will overclock well/at all?


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> This is good news as ecc memory is super cheap on ebay.
> 
> Do you think ecc memory will overclock well/at all?


no its buffered, mibbi a few mhz but nothing of merit.


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> This is good news as ecc memory is super cheap on ebay.
> 
> Do you think ecc memory will overclock well/at all?


note registered ecc mem is different, where as ecc should work 100% on desktop boards registered ecc mem maybe board specific as theres quite a bit more going on circuit level. theres a lot of confusion when it comes to types of ram ecc registered is not the same as ecc unbuffered .... ecc unbuffered fine (even though ecc has a buffer) registered is a no no.


----------



## psyfy

well i was just checking up and they changed it at ddr 1/2 conception, fb ram buffered ecc ram wont even fit into 771 775 boards, unless designed for them so if it fits and its 800/1066 it will work. even if its ecc, providing its unbuffered in the true sense. if your intending to buy just check your listing if it says fb dim anyware back away.


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> well i was just checking up and they changed it at ddr 1/2 conception, fb ram buffered ecc ram wont even fit into 771 775 boards, unless designed for them so if it fits and its 800/1066 it will work. even if its ecc, providing its unbuffered in the true sense. if your intending to buy just check your listing if it says fb dim anyware back away.


How can I tell if its fb?

I have a whole bunch of these lying around.



I also have 2 of these



I'd like to build a WHS 2011 Server, and would love to use these spare parts that i have.


----------



## psyfy

well i haven't done my research but from what i can tell at first glance it shouldn't physically fit. just on pin count, or dim size i forget which.


----------



## psyfy

and nayna ram is pretty much as good as it gets sever ram wise btw


----------



## Grizzlywolf

I need a BIOS with Xeon microcodes for P5Q motherboard, does anyone here have it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## solidsquirrell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> well i haven't done my research but from what i can tell at first glance it shouldn't physically fit. just on pin count, or dim size i forget which.


Well that stinks, I just pulled an xfx 750sli board out and the ram won't fit, different amount of pins.

So this server ram is basically good only on a server board then? Not a consumer board?


----------



## solidsquirrell

Was hoping to find an atx sized board that would be compatible with this ram and cpu


----------



## psyfy

correct.

on the upside you can sell that ram and you just need some cheap ass ddr 800 to get going apparently.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grizzlywolf*
> 
> I need a BIOS with Xeon microcodes for P5Q motherboard, does anyone here have it? Thanks in advance.


Extract and Flash

P5Q.zip 714k .zip file


You can flash the P5Q in Windows:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/7590#post_24269884

But its recommend to Flash via DOS

Also recommended to Flash the BIOS before installing the Xeon

What Xeon are You going to install??


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell*
> 
> Was hoping to find an atx sized board that would be compatible with this ram and cpu


I have 8GB of 800 MHz fatal1ty RAM for $35 if you want it.


----------



## Droidriven

Anybody know of any dual socket motherboards for these 771 Xeons?


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Anybody know of any dual socket motherboards for these 771 Xeons?


An intel skulltrail is probably the only overclocking 771 board.
If you don't want to oc then supermicro boards are all over ebay


----------



## Vircoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Disable speedstep
> Disable thermal throttle
> If You set Overclock mode to manual: Does it let You disable visualization tech?
> If so disable visualization tech...
> 
> Enable No-execute protection (AKA Execute disable bit)
> 
> EDIT:
> Disable spread spectrum


Hi!

All ready! (I think).



The following are pictures of the general settings. Anything else around here that need to change?











Also, a last minute last question:
I have installed two blocks of 4GB of RAM, but for some reason the system only detects 6GB.



What is this about?
According to the specifications of my motherboard, it should be able to capture and manage 8GB, so how I can fix it to detect and use the 8GB?

Thank you very much!


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vircoph*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> All ready! (I think).
> 
> 
> 
> The following are pictures of the general settings. Anything else around here that need to change?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a last minute last question:
> I have installed two blocks of 4GB of RAM, but for some reason the system only detects 6GB.
> 
> 
> 
> What is this about?
> According to the specifications of my motherboard, it should be able to capture and manage 8GB, so how I can fix it to detect and use the 8GB?
> 
> Thank you very much!


That all looks fine.....

Also about the Memory
Your BIOS states Your using 1x 2gb + 1x4gb.. (Are Your sure there both 4gb)

If Your Using 2x 4gb:

Go to Northbridge configuration
Enable: Memory Remap
Disable: Memory hole
(If these settings are not there send me a picture of the northbridge settings)

This is stated on Your Motherboards website:
*Install 4GB memory module with 16 cells (aka double-sided)
http://www.asrock.com/mb/images/RAMDoubleSide.png


----------



## sergiup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I'd be happy with 4.5-5ghz on my ud3p if I can swing it, I have 3 q6600's and I'm getting an x5460/x5470 to try and a q9550 or 9770, I'm trying to research which works best with gigabyte ep45 ud3p before I get another CPU though. I'm undecided on whether to try a Xeon or a C2Q or C2X. Some experienced opinions on what I can get a high 4ghz+ O/C would be appreciated. I'll be working with 1066mhz RAM


I'm doing pretty much the same thing, I just have the "R" motherboard. I've had my Q9550 all these years, and recently I've bumped it to 4GHz (8.5x471) with just minor voltage bumps - I can post the actual settings later.

I've had an X5482 arrive already, and I (whoops!) purchased two matched X5470s. I'm only going to keep two of all these chips - most likely the Q9550 plus whichever Xeon overclocks best.

In theory, the X5470 and QX9770 should stand the best chance; the X5470 because it's a 10x333 stock, and the QX9770 because it has an unlocked multiplier. The 1066MHz RAM is good, it gives you a bit more headroom in playing with the FSB.


----------



## Grizzlywolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Extract and Flash
> 
> P5Q.zip 714k .zip file
> 
> 
> You can flash the P5Q in Windows:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/7590#post_24269884
> 
> But its recommend to Flash via DOS
> 
> Also recommended to Flash the BIOS before installing the Xeon
> 
> What Xeon are You going to install??


Thanks, it will be E5410.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grizzlywolf*
> 
> Thanks, it will be E5410.


You do know that motherboard will support better Xeons then the E5410....


----------



## Vircoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> That all looks fine.....
> 
> Also about the Memory
> Your BIOS states Your using 1x 2gb + 1x4gb.. (Are Your sure there both 4gb)
> 
> If Your Using 2x 4gb:
> 
> Go to Northbridge configuration
> Enable: Memory Remap
> Disable: Memory hole
> (If these settings are not there send me a picture of the northbridge settings)
> 
> This is stated on Your Motherboards website:
> *Install 4GB memory module with 16 cells (aka double-sided)
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/images/RAMDoubleSide.png


Yes, I'm sure they are 4GB each (but no idea about what the "double-sided" feature).
About them, AIDA says:



About Northbridge configuration, I can't find them with that name in the BIOS. The screen of advanced features is this:


If I have well understood, Northbridge should be included within the category Chipset, whose screen is:


And the screens for the two dropdown menus are:


Thank you very much for the help!


----------



## Grizzlywolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> You do know that motherboard will support better Xeons then the E5410....


Yea, but i got this one for cheap and it will be good enough for now.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vircoph*
> 
> Yes, I'm sure they are 4GB each (but no idea about what the "double-sided" feature).
> About them, AIDA says:
> 
> 
> 
> About Northbridge configuration, I can't find them with that name in the BIOS. The screen of advanced features is this:
> 
> 
> If I have well understood, Northbridge should be included within the category Chipset, whose screen is:
> 
> 
> And the screens for the two dropdown menus are:
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for the help!


The ram I don't think is double sided.... from the description on the ram there not the same.... It may be that there mismatched or that 1 is not double sided... Otherwise look through the BIOS for memory remap features........


----------



## LDV617

Finally got around to installing my Xeon5130 on my X38-DS4.

Using this PC as my Ubuntu home file share server, underclocked the CPU to 1.19v and it's running like a charm so far. Quieter and faster than the rig it is replacing!


----------



## da13ear

Hey all,

First time poster! I came across this forum and my mind was blown away, as it was exactly what i need. I am currently running the following:

GA-EP45-UD3R v2 (MODEP45UD3R.F12 BIOS)
E5450 CPU
I am trying to get Windows 8.1 x64 or Windows 10 x64 to load, but it keeps telling me that I do not have the prerequisites. When i run Microsoft coreinfo.exe, i get the following:

CX16 - Supports CMPXCHG16B instruction
LAHF-SAHF * Supports LAHF/SAHF instructions in 64-bit mode
PREFETCHW * Supports PREFETCHW instruction

This means I am missing the CMPXCHG16B instruction set, which is preventing the Windows installation from succeeding. I've looked around a lot, and I've read instances of the E5450 supporting CMPXCHG16B as well as the EP45-UD3R supporting CMPXCHG16B with other CPUs (specifically the e8400), but nowhere have i found someone running Windows 8.1 or 10 x64 on an EP45-UD3R with the E5450. Have any of you?

I am pretty sure its my microcode that is not right, but when i run:

intelmicrocodelist.exe MODEP45UD3R.F12

I get the following output:

CPUID=1067A Rev=A0B 2010/09/28 CRC=B007E7E3 Off=DEFDF Size=2000 Plat=0,4

which looks right to me.

I am clearly missing something; does anyone have any ideas where to look?

TIA for your help,

Chris


----------



## spynoodle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwaste*
> 
> Hi folks, this is my first post, hope to make it count.
> 
> I couldn't find a modded F9 bios for the Gigabyte P35-DS3L Rev 2 so I took a crack at doing it myself. I've attached it to this post, but some disclaimers apply - I flashed my own board with it, and I'm typing this post from that machine so it obviously booted for me. However, I don't have a Xeon yet to test it with (ordered an Ebay x5470 and mod sticker today). If this causes your motherboard to explode or renders it a brick, it's not my fault! For the time being I'm on an E2200.
> 
> Again, this is for a REV 2.0 board ONLY! And I have zero experience with this, but it seems to have worked on my own system, or at least not rendered it useless.
> 
> P35DS3L-rev2-Xeon.zip 428k .zip file
> 
> 
> That said, I can't friggin' believe how long LGA 775 has lasted me. I don't game nearly as much since I had a kid, but being able to go with a 3+ GHz quad now is going to probably keep this as my primary desktop for a few more years.
> 
> Does anyone know how high these boards can generally overclock the FSB? I'm multiplier limited right now - is there a good chance I'll get 400x10 with the X5470 on this board?


I know I'm quoting an old post here, but I would just like to give a big thank you to sjwaste for providing a modded P35-DS3L BIOS; I run Linux, so I couldn't do the BIOS mod myself, and sjwaste's file worked like a charm!







I am now running a Xeon X5460 @ 3.9GHz, ~1.33v on a P35-DS3L rev 2.0; pics likely to follow!


----------



## Duke2k

Hi @ all,

I successfully modded an ASRock G41M-LE and a Xeon 5148 LV CPU (sSpec SLAG4, see http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SLAG4.html). Very first attempt was a prompt success.
I followed the guide basically, plus replacing the present microcodes in the latest BIOS for this board with the 771 Xeon ones (taken from an ASUS DSBV-D BIOS, both are Award, so I could use mmtool 3.22 on both, extracting form the ASUS one, inserting into the ASRock one). Flashed the board with the modified BIOS and that's it - CPU is fully and correctly recognized.
40W TDP and it runs my HTPC.

cu
D2k


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *da13ear*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> First time poster! I came across this forum and my mind was blown away, as it was exactly what i need. I am currently running the following:
> 
> GA-EP45-UD3R v2 (MODEP45UD3R.F12 BIOS)
> E5450 CPU
> I am trying to get Windows 8.1 x64 or Windows 10 x64 to load, but it keeps telling me that I do not have the prerequisites. When i run Microsoft coreinfo.exe, i get the following:
> 
> CX16 - Supports CMPXCHG16B instruction
> LAHF-SAHF * Supports LAHF/SAHF instructions in 64-bit mode
> PREFETCHW * Supports PREFETCHW instruction
> 
> This means I am missing the CMPXCHG16B instruction set, which is preventing the Windows installation from succeeding. I've looked around a lot, and I've read instances of the E5450 supporting CMPXCHG16B as well as the EP45-UD3R supporting CMPXCHG16B with other CPUs (specifically the e8400), but nowhere have i found someone running Windows 8.1 or 10 x64 on an EP45-UD3R with the E5450. Have any of you?
> 
> I am pretty sure its my microcode that is not right, but when i run:
> 
> intelmicrocodelist.exe MODEP45UD3R.F12
> 
> I get the following output:
> 
> CPUID=1067A Rev=A0B 2010/09/28 CRC=B007E7E3 Off=DEFDF Size=2000 Plat=0,4
> 
> which looks right to me.
> 
> I am clearly missing something; does anyone have any ideas where to look?
> 
> TIA for your help,
> 
> Chris


You need the Xeon microcodes to mkae You motherboard support the Xeon CPU fully....

This BIOS has the Xeon microcodes....
Extract and flash....

EP45UD3R.zip 581k .zip file


----------



## da13ear

Ants,

You rock! thank you so much - it worked perfectly. Can you let me know what other modifications you did to this BIOS? I am particularly interested in the updated OROM to support SSD trim. I came across this during my microcode investigation, so i need to look into that next.

In any case, your help was really appreciated.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *da13ear*
> 
> Ants,
> 
> You rock! thank you so much - it worked perfectly. Can you let me know what other modifications you did to this BIOS? I am particularly interested in the updated OROM to support SSD trim. I came across this during my microcode investigation, so i need to look into that next.
> 
> In any case, your help was really appreciated.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chris


The Microcodes are used to run many extended instructions, many think that if there PC turns on and works that they don't need the Microcodes... Your PC was clearly stating missing instructions
Trim support is available for all p35+ chipset just a find a ROM that has the updated OROM to support SSD trim... Then insert Xeon CPU support

I deleted Pentium 4 / Pentium D CPU Support
I injected X54xx, E54xx, L54xx, X52xx, L52xx CPU support.
This will enable all the extended support the CPU will need to function fully....
I then saved the BIOS added it to a .zip and sent it to You....
Took me about 5Mins....








Glad it helped....


----------



## Frecyboy

Hi all,

I got a Lenovo M57e (9482) yesterday, and want to get one of the Xeon's for it, however, I am not sure which one can I use - if I can use one at all.




At the moment, a E2180 runs in it.
It seems like a Q35 board, so i assume I can only use X3*** xeons, right?

According to the Lenovo product page, the highest CPU it supports normally is a Core 2 Duo E8500, means that I can only use dual core xeons?

Also, anyone knows how much RAM I could use with this Board? Seller says 4GB, Lenovo says 2GB,

Would be nice if someone could help me with my questions.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frecyboy*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I got a Lenovo M57e (9482) yesterday, and want to get one of the Xeon's for it, however, I am not sure which one can I use - if I can use one at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment, a E2180 runs in it.
> It seems like a Q35 board, so i assume I can only use X3*** xeons, right?
> 
> According to the Lenovo product page, the highest CPU it supports normally is a Core 2 Duo E8500, means that I can only use dual core xeons?
> 
> Also, anyone knows how much RAM I could use with this Board? Seller says 4GB, Lenovo says 2GB,
> 
> Would be nice if someone could help me with my questions.


Certain Dual-Core xeons are like $2 on ebay. Might as well just pull the trigger, lol


----------



## antsf1990

"" ""


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frecyboy*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I got a Lenovo M57e (9482) yesterday, and want to get one of the Xeon's for it, however, I am not sure which one can I use - if I can use one at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment, a E2180 runs in it.
> It seems like a Q35 board, so i assume I can only use X3*** xeons, right?
> 
> According to the Lenovo product page, the highest CPU it supports normally is a Core 2 Duo E8500, means that I can only use dual core xeons?
> 
> Also, anyone knows how much RAM I could use with this Board? Seller says 4GB, Lenovo says 2GB,
> 
> Would be nice if someone could help me with my questions.


Im not sure what chipset You have but the X3230 will work on the G31+ chipsets if You have the Xeon microcodes flashed.....

Your lenovo wont support all x3xx Xeons if it has G31 G33 chipsets (only support 65nm 1066mhz CPUs)

I have injected the Xeon CPU support into the BIOS file for You

$IMAGE51.ROM (Is the name of the modded Bios file)

Here is the tool provided by lenovo (You can use whatever tool Your familiar with)

Xeonmicrocodes.zip 770k .zip file


Extract the .zip
flash the BIOS
Then install Xeon CPU.....

X3230 is cheap on eBay
The g33 q33 g31 q31 p35 q35 p45 q45 chipset motherboard will all support this Xeon...... (With Xeon Microcodes)

According to CPU-ID You have one of the following chipsets :g31, g33, p35 (in CPU ID it states ICH7 so i think that rules out the p35, q35 chipsets / support for 1333mhz and 45nm)

g31, g33, will all support the X3230 (With Xeon Microcodes)

The 945/945x chipsets also run on the ICH7 south-bridge but they will NOT support Quadcores (Including the X3230) I have a feeling the lenovo is a 945 chipset as there website states Dualcore CPUs only... You need some software of information to confirm Your chipset!

Hope that explains everything.....


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Frecyboy*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I got a Lenovo M57e (9482) yesterday, and want to get one of the Xeon's for it, however, I am not sure which one can I use - if I can use one at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment, a E2180 runs in it.
> It seems like a Q35 board, so i assume I can only use X3*** xeons, right?
> 
> According to the Lenovo product page, the highest CPU it supports normally is a Core 2 Duo E8500, means that I can only use dual core xeons?
> 
> Also, anyone knows how much RAM I could use with this Board? Seller says 4GB, Lenovo says 2GB,
> 
> Would be nice if someone could help me with my questions.
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure what chipset You have but the X3230 will work on the G31+ chipsets if You have the Xeon microcodes flashed.....
> 
> Your lenovo wont support all x3xx Xeons if it has G31 G33 chipsets (only support 65nm 1066mhz CPUs)
> 
> I have injected the Xeon CPU support into the BIOS file for You
> 
> $IMAGE51.ROM (Is the name of the modded Bios file)
> 
> Here is the tool provided by lenovo (You can use whatever tool Your familiar with)
> 
> Extract the .zip
> flash the BIOS
> Then install Xeon CPU.....
> 
> X3230 is cheap on eBay
> The g33 q33 g31 q31 p35 q35 p45 q45 chipset motherboard will all support this Xeon...... (With Xeon Microcodes)
> 
> According to CPU-ID You have one of the following chipsets :g31, g33, p35 (in CPU ID it states ICH7 so i think that rules out the p35, q35 chipsets / support for 1333mhz and 45nm)
> 
> g31, g33, will all support the X3230 (With Xeon Microcodes)
> 
> The 945/945x chipsets also run on the ICH7 south-bridge but they will NOT support Quadcores (Including the X3230) I have a feeling the lenovo is a 945 chipset as there website states Dualcore CPUs only... You need some software of information to confirm Your chipset!
> 
> Hope that explains everything.....
Click to expand...

This is the exact reason I started my search. I have an emachines that is 945 chipset and I got curious and looked up possible upgrades, that's when I found the Xeon mod.

When I found it I had to try it, but when I put all the pieces together that 945 wouldn't support any kind of quad I decided to find some cheap hardware to try it out with. I know have three P45 mobos with another on the way, three C2D, three C2Q, and three x54xx on the way to repopulate all the old cases I have, lol.

I'm thinking of going x58 and x79 next, lol. More toys to play with. Maybe even a dual 6 or 8 core toy. I don't know why I stopped doing this all those years ago, this is going to be a blast when I get it all together. With just the guidance I've gotten in this thread with this old but really nice hardware I've got to keep going for more now, lol.

Thanks for the guidance and advice I've gotten from everyone that has helped me get all this together, you've all guided me towards getting some pretty good stuff together that I will definitely be posting results and questions when I reach completion with at least one complete build.

Where do I find the details for what I need to setup the SSD trim that was discussed above? I'm definitely planning on SSD for the builds I put together. In fact, any other things you can think of besides SSD trim and the ketts mBOIS that I have would be appreciated. I'm installing graphics in each of them, I'm shooting for 1 GTX760 2GB for each build.

My builds will be a gigabyte EP45-UD3P, Asus P5Q Pro and P5Q-EM, SSD for each, 450-500w PSU for each unless anyone can suggest a better minimum wattage, at least four good fans for each, X5460 of X5470 for each to be tested for max stable OC, one to give to a friend and the other two to keep, I might end up keeping the P5Q-EM(to go in the mATX case I have with mild OC) and the UD3P to go in the ATX case I have I'll test the P5Q Pro in the case first to get it setup and the parts working together then test the OC limit and set a mild setting for it then give my friend the motherboard, Xeon, RAM, CD/DVD RW drive and GPU to use his case, hard drive/SSD and PSU and any other preffered hardware he has.

Any suggestions for P5Q Pro or EP45 UD3P?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> This is the exact reason I started my search. I have an emachines that is 945 chipset and I got curious and looked up possible upgrades, that's when I found the Xeon mod.
> 
> When I found it I had to try it, but when I put all the pieces together that 945 wouldn't support any kind of quad I decided to find some cheap hardware to try it out with. I know have three P45 mobos with another on the way, three C2D, three C2Q, and three x54xx on the way to repopulate all the old cases I have, lol.
> 
> I'm thinking of going x58 and x79 next, lol. More toys to play with. Maybe even a dual 6 or 8 core toy. I don't know why I stopped doing this all those years ago, this is going to be a blast when I get it all together. With just the guidance I've gotten in this thread with this old but really nice hardware I've got to keep going for more now, lol.
> 
> Thanks for the guidance and advice I've gotten from everyone that has helped me get all this together, you've all guided me towards getting some pretty good stuff together that I will definitely be posting results and questions when I reach completion with at least one complete build.
> 
> Where do I find the details for what I need to setup the SSD trim that was discussed above? I'm definitely planning on SSD for the builds I put together. In fact, any other things you can think of besides SSD trim and the ketts mBOIS that I have would be appreciated. I'm installing graphics in each of them, I'm shooting for 1 GTX760 2GB for each build.
> 
> My builds will be a gigabyte EP45-UD3P, Asus P5Q Pro and P5Q-EM, SSD for each, 450-500w PSU for each unless anyone can suggest a better minimum wattage, at least four good fans for each, X5460 of X5470 for each to be tested for max stable OC, one to give to a friend and the other two to keep, I might end up keeping the P5Q-EM(to go in the mATX case I have with mild OC) and the UD3P to go in the ATX case I have I'll test the P5Q Pro in the case first to get it setup and the parts working together then test the OC limit and set a mild setting for it then give my friend the motherboard, Xeon, RAM, CD/DVD RW drive and GPU to use his case, hard drive/SSD and PSU and any other preffered hardware he has.
> 
> Any suggestions for P5Q Pro or EP45 UD3P?


I would recommend at least 600w PSU
Core2 Based Xeons draw high power consumption when overclocked.....
X54xx @ 4Ghz is good for over 150W.
x54xx @ 4.3Ghz is good for at least 200W
That is for the CPU alone... You have to consider Motherboard, GPU, fans, hard drives, etc etc (600w is the least I would recommend if Your going for to overclock.)

About suggestions for the P5Q or UD3P...

The P5Q pro uses a 8 phase power design. EP45UD3P uses a 6 phase
That pretty much says it all...........


----------



## ovmetoulouse

Hi all







I wonder if there is a mod for the Xeon E5440 in Asus Rampage Extreme (x48 bios 1301)
I used the search function but I have trouble finding


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovmetoulouse*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if there is a mod for the Xeon E5440 in Asus Rampage Extreme (x48 bios 1301)
> I used the search function but I have trouble finding


I have added Xeon support to the Rampage Extreme 1301 BIOS

rampageextreme.zip 895k .zip file


1st Extract
2nd Flash
3rd install Xeon

Because Your using a Nvidia chipset I highly recommend You flash the BIOS before installing the Xeon CPU......

NOTE:
Some Nvidia chipset have issues with Xeon CPUs

Hope that helps.....


----------



## ovmetoulouse

I started to not believe








it's really cool, thank you for the work


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovmetoulouse*
> 
> I started to not believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's really cool, thank you for the work


There are better Xeon CPUs for that Motherboard....


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> This is the exact reason I started my search. I have an emachines that is 945 chipset and I got curious and looked up possible upgrades, that's when I found the Xeon mod.
> 
> When I found it I had to try it, but when I put all the pieces together that 945 wouldn't support any kind of quad I decided to find some cheap hardware to try it out with. I know have three P45 mobos with another on the way, three C2D, three C2Q, and three x54xx on the way to repopulate all the old cases I have, lol.
> 
> I'm thinking of going x58 and x79 next, lol. More toys to play with. Maybe even a dual 6 or 8 core toy. I don't know why I stopped doing this all those years ago, this is going to be a blast when I get it all together. With just the guidance I've gotten in this thread with this old but really nice hardware I've got to keep going for more now, lol.
> 
> Thanks for the guidance and advice I've gotten from everyone that has helped me get all this together, you've all guided me towards getting some pretty good stuff together that I will definitely be posting results and questions when I reach completion with at least one complete build.
> 
> Where do I find the details for what I need to setup the SSD trim that was discussed above? I'm definitely planning on SSD for the builds I put together. In fact, any other things you can think of besides SSD trim and the ketts mBOIS that I have would be appreciated. I'm installing graphics in each of them, I'm shooting for 1 GTX760 2GB for each build.
> 
> My builds will be a gigabyte EP45-UD3P, Asus P5Q Pro and P5Q-EM, SSD for each, 450-500w PSU for each unless anyone can suggest a better minimum wattage, at least four good fans for each, X5460 of X5470 for each to be tested for max stable OC, one to give to a friend and the other two to keep, I might end up keeping the P5Q-EM(to go in the mATX case I have with mild OC) and the UD3P to go in the ATX case I have I'll test the P5Q Pro in the case first to get it setup and the parts working together then test the OC limit and set a mild setting for it then give my friend the motherboard, Xeon, RAM, CD/DVD RW drive and GPU to use his case, hard drive/SSD and PSU and any other preffered hardware he has.
> 
> Any suggestions for P5Q Pro or EP45 UD3P?
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend at least 600w PSU
> Core2 Based Xeons draw high power consumption when overclocked.....
> X54xx @ 4Ghz is good for over 150W.
> x54xx @ 4.3Ghz is good for at least 200W
> That is for the CPU alone... You have to consider Motherboard, GPU, fans, hard drives, etc etc (600w is the least I would recommend if Your going for to overclock.)
> 
> About suggestions for the P5Q or UD3P...
> 
> The P5Q pro uses a 8 phase power design. EP45UD3P uses a 6 phase
> That pretty much says it all...........
Click to expand...

OK, I'll get some 650w PSUs then, I like overkill when it comes to power supply.

Thanks again for the suggestions.

I thought the general consensus was that the UD3P was the best overclocker, if the P5Q Pro is the better board I'll keep it.

How about the various xeons: E, X, L etc. Which perform better with the highest overclocks?


----------



## ovmetoulouse

I have noted, I flash the bios
And only after I put up the cpu









I receive Monday , it cost me $ 33 more a Q8200
not too expensive


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> OK, I'll get some 650w PSUs then, I like overkill when it comes to power supply.
> 
> Thanks again for the suggestions.
> 
> I thought the general consensus was that the UD3P was the best overclocker, if the P5Q Pro is the better board I'll keep it.
> 
> How about the various xeons: E, X, L etc. Which perform better with the highest overclocks?


Its a matter of opinion really BUT I would never buy a 6 phase over a 8 phase if my goal was to be overclocking.....

Higher power phase = will hold more constant voltages and achieve higher voltages and typically require less voltage

6 power phase is the minimum I would recommend overclocking on!

The best overclocking 771/775 CPU is the x5470...... The x5460 is also a great choice (if You have a good motherboard)

8 Power Phase vs 6 power phase speaks for itself really.......


----------



## LDV617

What is the lowest voltages you guys are running? For those of you using these as HTPC / Server machines, ofc.

My board wanted to run my 5130 dual-core at 1.28v but I am booting to Ubuntu and running fine at 0.97v. Anyone manage to get lower? I haven't even attempt to boot with low enough voltage that the machine crashes. I would not be surprised if I could push it lower.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> What is the lowest voltages you guys are running? For those of you using these as HTPC / Server machines, ofc.
> 
> My board wanted to run my 5130 dual-core at 1.28v but I am booting to Ubuntu and running fine at 0.97v. Anyone manage to get lower? I haven't even attempt to boot with low enough voltage that the machine crashes. I would not be surprised if I could push it lower.


@ 0.97Vcore does it pass prime95?

I can run my X5470 @ 4.3Ghz 1.375Vcore - 4.1Ghz 1.28Vcore - 4Ghz 1.26Vcore
My Motherboards voltages are nice and low
Northbridge @ 1.14v and FSB Term @ 1.16v @ 4.3Ghz
Stock voltages @ 4.1Ghz


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> @ 0.97Vcore does it pass prime95?
> 
> I can run my X5470 @ 4.3Ghz 1.375Vcore - 4.1Ghz 1.28Vcore - 4Ghz 1.26Vcore
> My Motherboards voltages are nice and low
> Northbridge @ 1.14v and FSB Term @ 1.16v @ 4.3Ghz
> Stock voltages @ 4.1Ghz


Its running Ubuntu so haven't tried any stress tests. All it needs to do is reliably share files / host mumble if I need it.

It still feels fine and has been at >.1v all day no issues.

This model chip is x6 multiplier 2.00ghz


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Its running Ubuntu so haven't tried any stress tests. All it needs to do is reliably share files / host mumble if I need it.
> 
> It still feels fine and has been at >.1v all day no issues.
> 
> This model chip is x6 multiplier 2.00ghz


You say it feels fine.... But CPU stability is not tested on gut feelings....

Without any tests and only using crashes or OS errors to determine if its stable is not really telling You it is working..... (In fact getting OS errors or crashes usually shows extreme instability)

I can run my X5470 @ 4.3Ghz @ 1.33Vcore and windows wont give me errors and I wont experience random shut downs and I can also play games without problems... Without a CPU stability test I wouldn't have a clue if it was stable or not... IF i run prime95 @ 1.33Vcore it will detect rounding errors and other errors.... If these errors occur the OS will do a interrupt and send the same information again so that the computer wont crash or produce fatal errors.... This will be impossible for You to notice so You will just assume it works fine.... That is just one of many other errors that You wont notice.......

You need to run a stability test!!

http://www.mersenne.org/download/


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> OK, I'll get some 650w PSUs then, I like overkill when it comes to power supply.
> 
> Thanks again for the suggestions.
> 
> I thought the general consensus was that the UD3P was the best overclocker, if the P5Q Pro is the better board I'll keep it.
> 
> How about the various xeons: E, X, L etc. Which perform better with the highest overclocks?
> 
> 
> 
> Its a matter of opinion really BUT I would never buy a 6 phase over a 8 phase if my goal was to be overclocking.....
> 
> Higher power phase = will hold more constant voltages and achieve higher voltages and typically require less voltage
> 
> 6 power phase is the minimum I would recommend overclocking on!
> 
> The best overclocking 771/775 CPU is the x5470...... The x5460 is also a great choice (if You have a good motherboard)
> 
> 8 Power Phase vs 6 power phase speaks for itself really.......
Click to expand...

gotcha, thanks


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> You say it feels fine.... But CPU stability is not tested on gut feelings....
> 
> Without any tests and only using crashes or OS errors to determine if its stable is not really telling You it is working..... (In fact getting OS errors or crashes usually shows extreme instability)
> 
> I can run my X5470 @ 4.3Ghz @ 1.33Vcore and windows wont give me errors and I wont experience random shut downs and I can also play games without problems... Without a CPU stability test I wouldn't have a clue if it was stable or not... IF i run prime95 @ 1.33Vcore it will detect rounding errors and other errors.... If these errors occur the OS will do a interrupt and send the same information again so that the computer wont crash or produce fatal errors.... This will be impossible for You to notice so You will just assume it works fine.... That is just one of many other errors that You wont notice.......
> 
> You need to run a stability test!!
> 
> http://www.mersenne.org/download/


ahh thanks for that, I didn't know setting up p95 on linux would be that simple...

Anyway, @ .9v the chip lasted 3-5 minutes in blend testing before hitting ~80c which is when I killed the process. That box has very lame cooling atm, and will probably need a better cpu cooler.

The good news is it didn't crash within the first 5 minutes of blend and ALL that PC does is file share atm. I may try to push it to lower voltages and see where it crashes just for a point of reference.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> ahh thanks for that, I didn't know setting up p95 on linux would be that simple...
> 
> Anyway, @ .9v the chip lasted 3-5 minutes in blend testing before hitting ~80c which is when I killed the process. That box has very lame cooling atm, and will probably need a better cpu cooler.
> 
> The good news is it didn't crash within the first 5 minutes of blend and ALL that PC does is file share atm. I may try to push it to lower voltages and see where it crashes just for a point of reference.


A reference to what?? Once Your at the lowest stable voltage for the CPU clock then testing lower voltages is surely a waste of time? So Your running @ 0.9Vcore and it hits 80c............ YOU NEED A BETTER COOLER!!!!


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> A reference to what?? Once Your at the lowest stable voltage for the CPU clock then testing lower voltages is surely a waste of time?


Exactly, a reference to when I'm at the lowest bootable voltage. It's a file share server in a closet I built for ~$80 total, most expensive part was the PSU









I just want it to run at the absolute lowest voltage I can. And in terms of cooling, it runs at about 40c in real world scenario, the second p95 starts it _almost_ doubles the temps. Same thing you would expect from a stock cooler.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDV617*
> 
> Exactly, a reference to when I'm at the lowest bootable voltage. It's a file share server in a closet I built for ~$80 total, most expensive part was the PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want it to run at the absolute lowest voltage I can. And in terms of cooling, it runs at about 40c in real world scenario, the second p95 starts it _almost_ doubles the temps. Same thing you would expect from a stock cooler.


What is the point of finding the lowest boot-able voltage? If it's not stable then it's surely pointless?

When running prime95 do a custom test and set the min and max to 8k that should find the max possible temps....

Prime95 is not designed to work like "real world" programs

It's designed to push heat (small FFTs) / power consumption (large FFTs) to there max while checking for errors (Finding prime numbers).. so that if it passes then in the "real world" it will be fine...

Prime95 can push Your temps to 80c that also means that will be possible in the real world... (Especially if Your going to stick it in a closet)

You may not care if it's unstable or overheating... I'm just stating that if it's unstable or overheating or both then it's not fit for any purpose.....

You could surely fix this issue by simply buying a cheap heat-pipe cooler......


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> This is the exact reason I started my search. I have an emachines that is 945 chipset and I got curious and looked up possible upgrades, that's when I found the Xeon mod.
> 
> When I found it I had to try it, but when I put all the pieces together that 945 wouldn't support any kind of quad I decided to find some cheap hardware to try it out with. I know have three P45 mobos with another on the way, three C2D, three C2Q, and three x54xx on the way to repopulate all the old cases I have, lol.
> 
> I'm thinking of going x58 and x79 next, lol. More toys to play with. Maybe even a dual 6 or 8 core toy. I don't know why I stopped doing this all those years ago, this is going to be a blast when I get it all together. With just the guidance I've gotten in this thread with this old but really nice hardware I've got to keep going for more now, lol.
> 
> Thanks for the guidance and advice I've gotten from everyone that has helped me get all this together, you've all guided me towards getting some pretty good stuff together that I will definitely be posting results and questions when I reach completion with at least one complete build.
> 
> Where do I find the details for what I need to setup the SSD trim that was discussed above? I'm definitely planning on SSD for the builds I put together. In fact, any other things you can think of besides SSD trim and the ketts mBOIS that I have would be appreciated. I'm installing graphics in each of them, I'm shooting for 1 GTX760 2GB for each build.
> 
> My builds will be a gigabyte EP45-UD3P, Asus P5Q Pro and P5Q-EM, SSD for each, 450-500w PSU for each unless anyone can suggest a better minimum wattage, at least four good fans for each, X5460 of X5470 for each to be tested for max stable OC, one to give to a friend and the other two to keep, I might end up keeping the P5Q-EM(to go in the mATX case I have with mild OC) and the UD3P to go in the ATX case I have I'll test the P5Q Pro in the case first to get it setup and the parts working together then test the OC limit and set a mild setting for it then give my friend the motherboard, Xeon, RAM, CD/DVD RW drive and GPU to use his case, hard drive/SSD and PSU and any other preffered hardware he has.
> 
> Any suggestions for P5Q Pro or EP45 UD3P?
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend at least 600w PSU
> Core2 Based Xeons draw high power consumption when overclocked.....
> X54xx @ 4Ghz is good for over 150W.
> x54xx @ 4.3Ghz is good for at least 200W
> That is for the CPU alone... You have to consider Motherboard, GPU, fans, hard drives, etc etc (600w is the least I would recommend if Your going for to overclock.)
> 
> About suggestions for the P5Q or UD3P...
> 
> The P5Q pro uses a 8 phase power design. EP45UD3P uses a 6 phase
> That pretty much says it all...........
Click to expand...

I've found a couple of options on PSUs. I found a lot of 4 Rose will 550s for a good price and I found some antec earthwatts ea 650s for a good price that I can order more than one of.

I'm liking the deal on the 4 550s because I need more than one PSU but I'm unsure. I won't be using any of the systems very much and won't he doing any serious gaming or anything. A couple of them won't be doing any serious OC. I'm thinking of getting the lot and ordering 1 or 2 additional of the Antec 650s. I'll end up with two extra PSUs but I'm sure I'll find a use for them.

I'm wondering if the Rose will 550s would be worth getting? I can get the 4 of them for about $20 more than 1 of than the Antecs I'm looking at.

Would it just be better to order 3 of the antec 650 and just be done with it?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I've found a couple of options on PSUs. I found a lot of 4 Rose will 550s for a good price and I found some antec earthwatts ea 650s for a good price that I can order more than one of.
> 
> I'm liking the deal on the 4 550s because I need more than one PSU but I'm unsure. I won't be using any of the systems very much and won't he doing any serious gaming or anything. A couple of them won't be doing any serious OC. I'm thinking of getting the lot and ordering 1 or 2 additional of the Antec 650s. I'll end up with two extra PSUs but I'm sure I'll find a use for them.
> 
> I'm wondering if the Rose will 550s would be worth getting? I can get the 4 of them for about $20 more than 1 of than the Antecs I'm looking at.
> 
> Would it just be better to order 3 of the antec 650 and just be done with it?


I would recommend 3 antec 650w PSUs over 4 Rosewill 550w


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I've found a couple of options on PSUs. I found a lot of 4 Rose will 550s for a good price and I found some antec earthwatts ea 650s for a good price that I can order more than one of.
> 
> I'm liking the deal on the 4 550s because I need more than one PSU but I'm unsure. I won't be using any of the systems very much and won't he doing any serious gaming or anything. A couple of them won't be doing any serious OC. I'm thinking of getting the lot and ordering 1 or 2 additional of the Antec 650s. I'll end up with two extra PSUs but I'm sure I'll find a use for them.
> 
> I'm wondering if the Rose will 550s would be worth getting? I can get the 4 of them for about $20 more than 1 of than the Antecs I'm looking at.
> 
> Would it just be better to order 3 of the antec 650 and just be done with it?
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend 3 antec 650w PSUs over 4 Rosewill 550w
Click to expand...

lol, I thought so. I've spent a lot on getting all this hardware together so I was trying to save some cash if I could make it work. I'm only keeping one of the builds for my personal use, the others are going to be to upgrade some of the older OEM cases I have with better stuff. They will be used by the kids and the older folks in the family so I was thinking the 550s would serve their purposes then just get an antec 650 for the one I'm keeping.

Thanks, I'll bet you guys will be glad when I finally get it all together so I can stop asking all these questions. I started this only so I could play around with the Xeon mod and it turned into replacing all the old OEM stuff have with this stuff because its cheap and still a good bit better than the extra stuff I have that still gets mildly used by the rest of the family.

Thanks for the suggestions, I'm just trying to get them as inexpensively put together as I can but with reliable parts.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> lol, I thought so. I've spent a lot on getting all this hardware together so I was trying to save some cash if I could make it work. I'm only keeping one of the builds for my personal use, the others are going to be to upgrade some of the older OEM cases I have with better stuff. They will be used by the kids and the older folks in the family so I was thinking the 550s would serve their purposes then just get an antec 650 for the one I'm keeping.
> 
> Thanks, I'll bet you guys will be glad when I finally get it all together so I can stop asking all these questions. I started this only so I could play around with the Xeon mod and it turned into replacing all the old OEM stuff have with this stuff because its cheap and still a good bit better than the extra stuff I have that still gets mildly used by the rest of the family.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions, I'm just trying to get them as inexpensively put together as I can but with reliable parts.


Just get the 550w if You think there suitable for there purpose......

550w will be reliable enough, if not used with a thirsty GPU or overclocked high.....


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> lol, I thought so. I've spent a lot on getting all this hardware together so I was trying to save some cash if I could make it work. I'm only keeping one of the builds for my personal use, the others are going to be to upgrade some of the older OEM cases I have with better stuff. They will be used by the kids and the older folks in the family so I was thinking the 550s would serve their purposes then just get an antec 650 for the one I'm keeping.
> 
> Thanks, I'll bet you guys will be glad when I finally get it all together so I can stop asking all these questions. I started this only so I could play around with the Xeon mod and it turned into replacing all the old OEM stuff have with this stuff because its cheap and still a good bit better than the extra stuff I have that still gets mildly used by the rest of the family.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions, I'm just trying to get them as inexpensively put together as I can but with reliable parts.
> 
> 
> 
> Just get the 550w if You think there suitable for there purpose......
> 
> 550w will be reliable enough, if not used with a thirsty GPU or overclocked high.....
Click to expand...

Ok then, I'll go with the 550w for the kids and older folks, its not gonna be over clocked and will have a gtx 760 but it won't be a big gamer, more surfing than anything.

The one I'm gonna use will get the 650w, maybe a 750w just for good measure.


----------



## antsf1990

Yea.... 550w is not really designed for high overclocks or high end GPUs....

750w is giving You room to overclock both the CPU and GPU....


----------



## Frecyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Im not sure what chipset You have but the X3230 will work on the G31+ chipsets if You have the Xeon microcodes flashed.....
> 
> Your lenovo wont support all x3xx Xeons if it has G31 G33 chipsets (only support 65nm 1066mhz CPUs)
> 
> I have injected the Xeon CPU support into the BIOS file for You
> 
> $IMAGE51.ROM (Is the name of the modded Bios file)
> 
> Here is the tool provided by lenovo (You can use whatever tool Your familiar with)
> 
> Xeonmicrocodes.zip 770k .zip file
> 
> 
> Extract the .zip
> flash the BIOS
> Then install Xeon CPU.....
> 
> X3230 is cheap on eBay
> The g33 q33 g31 q31 p35 q35 p45 q45 chipset motherboard will all support this Xeon...... (With Xeon Microcodes)
> 
> According to CPU-ID You have one of the following chipsets :g31, g33, p35 (in CPU ID it states ICH7 so i think that rules out the p35, q35 chipsets / support for 1333mhz and 45nm)
> 
> g31, g33, will all support the X3230 (With Xeon Microcodes)
> 
> The 945/945x chipsets also run on the ICH7 south-bridge but they will NOT support Quadcores (Including the X3230) I have a feeling the lenovo is a 945 chipset as there website states Dualcore CPUs only... You need some software of information to confirm Your chipset!
> 
> Hope that explains everything.....


Hi,

thanks for your quick reply, I looked again after the mainboard, and now found out it is definetly a G31 Board (g31t-ln, stated on the board itself), and also the detailed infos about the Motherboard. The other link seemd to be just what configurations they deliver.

Are you sure it only supports 65nm 1066mhz CPUs? The detailed site states also core2quads, and also a 45nm 1333 MHz CPU.

Thank you again!


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frecyboy*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> thanks for your quick reply, I looked again after the mainboard, and now found out it is definetly a G31 Board (g31t-ln, stated on the board itself), and also the detailed infos about the Motherboard. The other link seemd to be just what configurations they deliver.
> 
> Are you sure it only supports 65nm 1066mhz CPUs? The detailed site states also core2quads, and also a 45nm 1333 MHz CPU.
> 
> Thank you again!


G31 chipset 100% don't support 45nm however some g31 chipset motherboards claim they do support 45nm...

This is G31 chipset CPU support according to intel (So unless stated otherwise follow this list)
http://ark.intel.com/products/31913/Intel-82G31-Graphics-and-Memory-Controller#@compatibility
This is the Xeon modded BIOS for Your lenovo
It will give full Xeon CPU support

Xeonmicrocodes.zip 770k .zip file


Extract
flash
Then install Xeon (x3230 recommended)


----------



## Frecyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> G31 chipset 100% will not support 45nm CPU...
> 
> This is G31 CPU support
> http://ark.intel.com/products/31913/Intel-82G31-Graphics-and-Memory-Controller#@compatibility
> 
> If Your 100% that its G31 chipset then X3230 is the best Xeon CPU available.....
> 
> This is the Xeon modded BIOS for Your lenovo
> It will give full Xeon CPU support
> 
> Xeonmicrocodes.zip 770k .zip file
> 
> 
> Extract
> flash
> Then install Xeon


Thank you, already got the bios from your last post.
Than I will get one of the X32**, thanks very much for your help!


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frecyboy*
> 
> Thank you, already got the bios from your last post.
> Than I will get one of the X32**, thanks very much for your help!


The best way to find the CPU support for Your Motherboard is to check the chipset CPU compatibility. (Not the Brands website as they have been known to make mistakes...) I.E.
http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Detail.aspx?CategoryID=1&DetailID=812&DetailName=Feature&MenuID=24&LanID=9

Because the motherboard has 1333mhz fsb im guessing they added 1333Mhz CPU support





So unless they have made a mistake then this motherboard will support 45nm Quadcores... BUT Intel states G31 chipsets only support upto q6xxx Quadcores....

So to be on the safe side Get X32xx...


----------



## ovmetoulouse

thank you remove


----------



## ovmetoulouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> I have added Xeon support to the Rampage Extreme 1301 BIOS
> 
> rampageextreme.zip 895k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1st Extract
> 2nd Flash
> 3rd install Xeon
> 
> Because Your using a Nvidia chipset I highly recommend You flash the BIOS before installing the Xeon CPU......
> 
> NOTE:
> Some Nvidia chipset have issues with Xeon CPUs
> 
> Hope that helps.....


the GTX 590 may be a problem ? I flasher, but black screen after setting up the E5440


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovmetoulouse*
> 
> the GTX 590 may be a problem ? I flasher, but black screen after setting up the E5440


What method did You use to flash and do You have another graphics card to try?

Some X48/X38 chipsets just don't work with Xeons.....









If You have checked everything.... Then It might NOT work....

Your Rampage extreme has 2 BIOS chips with a feature called "BIOS Flashback" So recovering the Motherboard shouldn't be a problem........

I think You should try another graphics card if Your unsure about the GTX590.... Double check everything first before going back to Core2


----------



## ovmetoulouse

in flash bios, GTX 590 and HD 5770 tested, but I'll still try black screen on my extreme rampage : Bave:
The mod works great on DFI LAN Party P45 T2RS , I attached a picture 
I'll try to extreme rampage


----------



## mouacyk

Hey look, this thread has reached page 771. 4 more to go 'til 775.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovmetoulouse*
> 
> in flash bios, GTX 590 and HD 5770 tested, but I'll still try black screen on my extreme rampage : Bave:
> The mod works great on DFI LAN Party P45 T2RS , I attached a picture
> I'll try to extreme rampage


The Nvidia chip-sets are known to not work.....

DFI LAN party P45 T2RS: Will work fine, p45 chip-sets are highly compatible....

Looks like the rampage extreme wont take Xeons.....


----------



## ovmetoulouse

I test everything, 2 ati, 1 nvidia , Gskill ram, corsair ram , but without success
I really love this extreme rampage ^^


----------



## antsf1990

If it did work with Xeons then it would be one the best Xeon 771/775 motherboards......


----------



## ovmetoulouse

beautiful work of mod on cpu i received








welded patch


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovmetoulouse*
> 
> beautiful work of mod on cpu i received
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welded patch


Mines the same.....








I have lapped mine to make it look even better......


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ovmetoulouse*
> 
> beautiful work of mod on cpu i received
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welded patch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mines the same.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have lapped mine to make it look even better......
Click to expand...

What exactly is lapping? I've been looking into how to do it. I've never modded a CPU so I'm not sure I want to risk ruining anything.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> What exactly is lapping? I've been looking into how to do it. I've never modded a CPU so I'm not sure I want to risk ruining anything.


Well its actually to help lower temps but results vary..... It looks the part after...... lapping is easy but requires patience.... There are lots of videos on YouTube if You want to do it... All You need is a clean glass surface, tape and plenty of different grit wet/dry sandpaper...


----------



## Sendfire

I have a Foxconn DG33M03 motherboard (from a Dell Inspiron 530). Does anyone know if I can get this to run a XEON E5450? I'm not sure the BIOS can handle it.

(I did a search on this massive thread but couldn't find anything specific)


----------



## Droidriven

..


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sendfire*
> 
> I have a Foxconn DG33M03 motherboard (from a Dell Inspiron 530). Does anyone know if I can get this to run a XEON E5450? I'm not sure the BIOS can handle it.
> 
> (I did a search on this massive thread but couldn't find anything specific)


I researched the 530 a couple of weeks ago. The M03 version supports this mod but the M02 doesn't. I can't remember exactly where I dug it all up from though. I'll see if I can find it all again, I didn't save the links.


----------



## antsf1990

Upload the BIOS file......


----------



## Sendfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I researched the 530 a couple of weeks ago. The M03 version supports this mod but the M02 doesn't. I can't remember exactly where I dug it all up from though. I'll see if I can find it all again, I didn't save the links.


Thanks! Yes, the M02 doesn't support any quad core processors at all.

According to Dell, this is the latest BIOS available: http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=N73YW&fileId=2731108828&osCode=WW1&productCode=inspiron-530&languageCode=EN&categoryId=BI

edit: I'm also not sure what the difference between the DG33M03 and the G33M03 is.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I researched the 530 a couple of weeks ago. The M03 version supports this mod but the M02 doesn't. I can't remember exactly where I dug it all up from though. I'll see if I can find it all again, I didn't save the links.


It should run a Xeon fine.... Send me a link to the BIOS or upload BIOS.......


----------



## Sendfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> It should run a Xeon fine.... Send me a link to the BIOS or upload BIOS.......


http://downloads.dell.com/bios/530_1018.EXE


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sendfire*
> 
> http://downloads.dell.com/bios/530_1018.EXE


Thats a Executable (.EXE)
not a BIOS rom


----------



## Sendfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Thats a Executable (.EXE)
> not a BIOS rom


Maybe you can help me out as I've yet to find any way to extract the ROM file from that .exe. I did update my PC with that BIOS so I know it's valid.

It used to be that /writeromfile or -writeromfile would create the ROM file from the Dell .exe but neither of those worked. I tried a couple of extracting tools but they said that it could not be extracted.

So if you have any advice I'd appreciate it. I'd like to run a Xeon on my board and I've read some have added AHCI implementation but I have no idea how.


----------



## Agret

Hi, I have performed the LGA 771 to 775 MOD and got one of the better CPUs, the X5492 but for some reason the CPU is underclocked massively.

How can I get it to run at the stock speed? If I "overclock" it by like 90mhz the system fails to POST and then reboots with factory default settings. Do I need to increase the voltage to run this chip at stock speeds, what's the correct voltage for this chip? I have flashed the board with the latest BIOS that I have modded with the microcode for this CPU, windows is correctly detecting it as the X5492 with 4 cores. Before the microcode update it was detecting it as some other CPU and limiting it to 2 cores.

Here is a screenshot of my mod - http://i.imgur.com/16ct3A1.png, as you can see the FSB and CPU Clock are way lower than they should be.

As you can see by the CPU compatibility list - http://www.gigabyte.com.au/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=2321 it supports the Core™ 2 Extreme QX9770 with 3.2GHZ Clock & 1600mhz FSB.

Thanks in advance for any advice.

Edit: Here is a link to my BIOS and the modded version I created with the microcode too - https://www.dropbox.com/s/zmpk3vof3p8wtpv/motherboard_bios_ga-965p-s3_f14.rar?dl=0

Also here is a link to the guy above me's BIOS, I extracted it from the EXE for you. The Foxconn DG33M03 - https://www.dropbox.com/s/zm5hnh30yqqyb66/Foxconn%20DG33M03.rar?dl=0

To extract it all you do is run the EXE and while the flashing program is open goto %temp% and sort by date modified and there is a folder with it.


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Thats a Executable (.EXE)
> not a BIOS rom


http://www.foxconnchannel.com/ProductDetail.aspx?T=motherboard&U=en-us0000319

i think this is your mobo... check first then use that normal bios and the foxcon flasher tool.
it will give you far more options than the dell bios and will have overclocking facilities along with other useful options.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sendfire*
> 
> Maybe you can help me out as I've yet to find any way to extract the ROM file from that .exe. I did update my PC with that BIOS so I know it's valid.
> 
> It used to be that /writeromfile or -writeromfile would create the ROM file from the Dell .exe but neither of those worked. I tried a couple of extracting tools but they said that it could not be extracted.
> 
> So if you have any advice I'd appreciate it. I'd like to run a Xeon on my board and I've read some have added AHCI implementation but I have no idea how.


----------



## psyfy

looks to me like speedstep is enabled.
@Agret


----------



## Sendfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> http://www.foxconnchannel.com/ProductDetail.aspx?T=motherboard&U=en-us0000319
> 
> i think this is your mobo... check first then use that normal bios and the foxcon flasher tool.


Thanks. There's multiple G33 boards. The G33M02 does not support quad cores. The G33M05 is also different. The DG33M03 (that I have) apparently has a different network/audio controller (maybe?) and may be a custom mobo for DELL. I did find the info you linked on Foxconn's site but I'm not sure it would work. I found other reports that using a non-Dell BIOS on this board deactivated their Windows license so I'm trying to work with Dell BIOS supplied.


----------



## Sendfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agret*
> 
> Hi, I have performed the LGA 771 to 775 MOD and got one of the better CPUs, the X5492 but for some reason the CPU is underclocked massively.
> 
> How can I get it to run at the stock speed? If I "overclock" it by like 90mhz the system fails to POST and then reboots with factory default settings. Do I need to increase the voltage to run this chip at stock speeds, what's the correct voltage for this chip? I have flashed the board with the latest BIOS that I have modded with the microcode for this CPU, windows is correctly detecting it as the X5492 with 4 cores. Before the microcode update it was detecting it as some other CPU and limiting it to 2 cores.
> 
> Here is a screenshot of my mod - http://i.imgur.com/16ct3A1.png, as you can see the FSB and CPU Clock are way lower than they should be.
> 
> As you can see by the CPU compatibility list - http://www.gigabyte.com.au/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=2321 it supports the Core™ 2 Extreme QX9770 with 3.2GHZ Clock & 1600mhz FSB.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.
> 
> Edit: Here is a link to my BIOS and the modded version I created with the microcode too - https://www.dropbox.com/s/zmpk3vof3p8wtpv/motherboard_bios_ga-965p-s3_f14.rar?dl=0
> 
> Also here is a link to the guy above me's BIOS, I extracted it from the EXE for you. The Foxconn DG33M03 - https://www.dropbox.com/s/zm5hnh30yqqyb66/Foxconn%20DG33M03.rar?dl=0
> 
> To extract it all you do is run the EXE and while the flashing program is open goto %temp% and sort by date modified and there is a folder with it.


Thanks very much! I missed your post for a moment. Ok, we have the link to my BIOS:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zmpk3vof3p8wtpv/motherboard_bios_ga-965p-s3_f14.rar?dl=0


----------



## Grizzlywolf

Has anyone tested this mod on Intel DG33BU?


----------



## Agret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> looks to me like speedstep is enabled.
> @Agret


Thanks, I can't see any way in my BIOS to disable it. Is there any way to force it off from inside Windows?


----------



## ovmetoulouse

Hello









I tested the E5440 and works well on P5Q3








but there is no SSE4.1 and VT-x , I'm looking for


----------



## TheProfiteer

So.....These EVGA 780i motherboards are not half bad, got it up to 1800 FSB yesterday at 1.2v to the NB without much problems, stabilized this e5450 at 4ghz at only 1.3v cpuz reading (1.36 bios).

Gonna go all out and see how far I can get up to 1.45v in bios


----------



## Agret

@ovmetoulouse have you modded the BIOS with the correct micocode for it?


----------



## ovmetoulouse

I install the firmware, everything is known, I think more difficult to do, but not








Now I understand










Thank you @Agret , your idea was the right solution if I could not find


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovmetoulouse*
> 
> I install the firmware, everything is known, I think more difficult to do, but not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @Agret , your idea was the right solution if I could not find


Here is BIOS with Xeon microcodes..... (This will fix Your issue)

p5q3xeon.zip 773k .zip file

1st extract
2nd flash bios
3rd install Xeon....


----------



## Agret

As per his second screenshot which you quoted he has already done the microcode himself







See VT-X and SSE4 and a bunch of other instructions come up in screenshot as well the correct CPU name rather than just Intel Xeon in his first screenshot. Good job on the microcode both of you


----------



## Sendfire

I have a question about heat/TDP...if I put say an X5460 in my Foxconn DG33M03 will it be issue?

It looks like the TDP on my current processor is 105 and the Xeon is 120.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sendfire*
> 
> I have a question about heat/TDP...if I put say an X5460 in my Foxconn DG33M03 will it be issue?
> 
> It looks like the TDP on my current processor is 105 and the Xeon is 120.


Well that depends on number of things....

How hot does Your current CPU get @ full load?


----------



## Grizzlywolf

I have an issue with my Xeon E5410. Windows 10 is still registering it as my old cpu and it is shown as dual core. Cpu-z and Passmark register the model properly but still only show 2 cores. I have no idea if this is affecting my performance. Here is the screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/1sdxouB.png

Oh, and the motherboard is Gigabyte P43-ES3G


----------



## hurda

Does the BIOS show it as quad-core?
What does Sysinternals' "Coreinfo" show?
Have you done a full CMOS-reset?
No idea if Windows10 has it, but is the number of cores locked in msconfig?
msconfig -> "Boot" -> "Advanced options" -> "Number of processors"

EDIT:
It's also showing the wrong L2-cache-size in Windows Taskmanger and CPU-Z. Weird.


----------



## Grizzlywolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurda*
> 
> Does the BIOS show it as quad-core?
> What does Sysinternals' "Coreinfo" show?
> Have you done a full CMOS-reset?
> No idea if Windows10 has it, but is the number of cores locked in msconfig?
> msconfig -> "Boot" -> "Advanced options" -> "Number of processors"
> 
> EDIT:
> It's also showing the wrong L2-cache-size in Windows Taskmanger and CPU-Z. Weird.


I have done the msconfig "trick" and windows and other programs now register the cpu and cores properly. I returned the option back to normal settings and everything seems alright now. Geekbench is giving accurate scores.


----------



## hurda

I got the E5450 3GHz stable at 3.6GHz, but running the LinX/LinPack stresstest brings it close to 82°C (CoreTemp, that's with tjmax adjusted to 85°C).








I guess that's not too healthy.


----------



## 1216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurda*
> 
> I got the E5450 3GHz stable at 3.6GHz, but running the LinX/LinPack stresstest brings it close to 82°C (CoreTemp, that's with tjmax adjusted to 85°C).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's not too healthy.


What you got for cooling? What's your Vcore? My E5440 was fine under an E8500's stock heatsink up to 1.25v.


----------



## hurda

Thermaltake Ruby Orb (spec'd for TDP 80W) and ~1.27V. Anything lower and LinX and prime crash during the first pass.


----------



## 1216

That's a _cool_ cooler. While the E5450 is an 80w TDP processor, 3.6Ghz throws that out the window.

Have you tried strapping a 120mm fan on top of the cooler? Could help, remove the original first to avoid making things worse.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurda*
> 
> Thermaltake Ruby Orb (spec'd for TDP 80W) and ~1.27V. Anything lower and LinX and prime crash during the first pass.


I actually just took one of these home from work today. It is AWESOME. Cut my temps in half.


----------



## psyfy

thermalfake are a crappy company who blatantly rob other people's designs and rebuild them with crappy materials, and are well known to be steered clear of in the industry.

this is a cooler.


----------



## hurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> That's a _cool_ cooler. While the E5450 is an 80w TDP processor, 3.6Ghz throws that out the window.
> 
> Have you tried strapping a 120mm fan on top of the cooler? Could help, remove the original first to avoid making things worse.


Yes, I got another 120mm lying around and will try again with it and the ruby, but I guess the ruby just isn't made for that kind of heat.

At stock clocks it's good enough, I guess. Idle ~35°C, full load ~62°C.

Maybe I can find a 212 EVO or similar at a good price somewhere.

EDIT:
Mounting another 120mm ontop of the Ruby Orb barely made a difference.
Time for a new cooler!


----------



## mouacyk

Hey look, this thread has reached page 775. Time to let this thread enter a spot in history.

My X5470 at 4GHz with stock voltage gets up to 74C when fully loaded compiling system upgrades in Gentoo Linux. Normal operations peak around 65C, with idle in low 40's. I use a CM 212 EVO.


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Hey look, this thread has reached page 775. Time to let this thread enter a spot in history.
> 
> My X5470 at 4GHz with stock voltage gets up to 74C when fully loaded compiling system upgrades in Gentoo Linux. Normal operations peak around 65C, with idle in low 40's. I use a CM 212 EVO.


Can a mod delete 4 useless pages to put it back to 771, _then_ put it in history?


----------



## Droidriven

OK guys, I've got an Antec earthwatts 650w PSU that is supposed to have three 12v rails and I've got a Thermaltake full modular toughpower 750w PSU.

I'm putting an Asus P5Q pro together that won't be overclocking but will be running an X5460, a 9800 GT GPU, 500GB sata3 HDD, a zalman cooler, a card reader and a CD/DVD writer.

I'm also building a gigabyte ep45 ud3p that will be OCing an X5460 or X5470 with probably at least a GTX 650, an SSD, a few fans and a CD/DVD writer.

Which PSU should I use in which rig?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> OK guys, I've got an Antec earthwatts 650w PSU that is supposed to have three 12v rails and I've got a Thermaltake full modular toughpower 750w PSU.
> 
> I'm putting an Asus P5Q pro together that won't be overclocking but will be running an X5460, a 9800 GT GPU, 500GB sata3 HDD, a zalman cooler, a card reader and a CD/DVD writer.
> 
> I'm also building a gigabyte ep45 ud3p that will be OCing an X5460 or X5470 with probably at least a GTX 650, an SSD, a few fans and a CD/DVD writer.
> 
> Which PSU should I use in which rig?


650 for the Asus
750 for the Gigabyte


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> OK guys, I've got an Antec earthwatts 650w PSU that is supposed to have three 12v rails and I've got a Thermaltake full modular toughpower 750w PSU.
> 
> I'm putting an Asus P5Q pro together that won't be overclocking but will be running an X5460, a 9800 GT GPU, 500GB sata3 HDD, a zalman cooler, a card reader and a CD/DVD writer.
> 
> I'm also building a gigabyte ep45 ud3p that will be OCing an X5460 or X5470 with probably at least a GTX 650, an SSD, a few fans and a CD/DVD writer.
> 
> Which PSU should I use in which rig?
> 
> 
> 
> 650 for the Asus
> 750 for the Gigabyte
Click to expand...

OK, that was my thought. I was just curious just in case the 650 was a more reliable unit than the 750.

I've got to troubleshoot the one I put together last night, its not powering on.

I tested the Asus on a tabletop, I connected a 350w PSU just to verify it would power on and load, it was booting fine on the table. Now that it is assembled in the case it isnt powering on. It flashes the LEDs in my fans once but won't power on. I think it might be the PSU, I'll try the other PSU tonight and see what happens.


----------



## lolwatpear

can someone tell me, what would be better in terms of performance, a bsel modded q6600 at 3.0ghz or a X3323 via lga 775 to lga 771 at it's stock 2.5ghz? what would you recommend me keeping?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> OK, that was my thought. I was just curious just in case the 650 was a more reliable unit than the 750.
> 
> I've got to troubleshoot the one I put together last night, its not powering on.
> 
> I tested the Asus on a tabletop, I connected a 350w PSU just to verify it would power on and load, it was booting fine on the table. Now that it is assembled in the case it isnt powering on. It flashes the LEDs in my fans once but won't power on. I think it might be the PSU, I'll try the other PSU tonight and see what happens.


Well You didn't state info on the 750w but the 650w antec triple rail, I wouldn't recommend it for overclocking and high power draw GPUs....

What makes You think its the 350w PSU?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolwatpear*
> 
> can someone tell me, what would be better in terms of performance, a bsel modded q6600 at 3.0ghz or a X3323 via lga 775 to lga 771 at it's stock 2.5ghz? what would you recommend me keeping?


What motherboard do You have?


----------



## lolwatpear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> What motherboard do You have?


Thinkcentre m57. It's a Q35 chipset. I'm trying to find the best price to performance CPU for it. I'm using the bsel modded q6600 right now. I wouldn't mind a lower TDP, but I don't know how much going to a CPU where I cannot bsel mod it would affect performance.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> OK, that was my thought. I was just curious just in case the 650 was a more reliable unit than the 750.
> 
> I've got to troubleshoot the one I put together last night, its not powering on.
> 
> I tested the Asus on a tabletop, I connected a 350w PSU just to verify it would power on and load, it was booting fine on the table. Now that it is assembled in the case it isnt powering on. It flashes the LEDs in my fans once but won't power on. I think it might be the PSU, I'll try the other PSU tonight and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Well You didn't state info on the 750w but the 650w antec triple rail, I wouldn't recommend it for overclocking and high power draw GPUs....
> 
> What makes You think its the 350w PSU?
Click to expand...

The 350w works fine, I only used it as a test to verify the motherboard would boot about a week ago before I went through all the trouble of assembling everything. I tried the 750w at first to see if it worked with no issues because its the one I was going to keep. I installed the 650w with the Asus mobo and everything is working fine.

The 750w is a full modular Thermaltake toughpower. There is an issue with the peripheral connectors on the PSU, I used brand new cables that were never used but when I connect anything to either the perif connectors the system won't boot, when I unplug the perif cable it boots fine. There seems to be a short in the PSU, I know nothing of the internals of a PSU, I don't know if I can fix the issue in it for myself or not.

Any ideas?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolwatpear*
> 
> Thinkcentre m57. It's a Q35 chipset. I'm trying to find the best price to performance CPU for it. I'm using the bsel modded q6600 right now. I wouldn't mind a lower TDP, but I don't know how much going to a CPU where I cannot bsel mod it would affect performance.


Xeon E5450 is 80 TPD and good performance...... It is faster then both the Q6600 and X3323
E5450 Will work fine on q35 chipset if You have modded the BIOS for Xeons


----------



## hurda

No, X*/Q*-chipsets can't use DP-Xeons like the E5450.


----------



## lolwatpear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Xeon E5450 is 80 TPD and good performance...... It is faster then both the Q6600 and X3323
> E5450 Will work fine on q35 chipset if You have modded the BIOS for Xeons


yeah, I can only use 3xxx CPUs with the modded bios I believe.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurda*
> 
> No, X*/Q*-chipsets can't use DP-Xeons like the E5450.


Well I shouldn't just assume









I Assumed because the Q35 Chipset supports all C2Q 1333 CPUs
So it would support all Core 2 based Xeon 1333 CPUs
But actually turns out the Q/X chipsets dont support Dual processors.....









Learn something new everyday


----------



## Droidriven

I just installed a PNY XLR8 9800GT that I got for free, I bought a DVI to HDMI adapter and connected HDMI to an HDTV and got no signal, do I need a driver for it or do I need a different DVI adapter(DVI-I vs DVI-D) or what?
The other cards I've used didn't need drivers.


----------



## Vader15

Hey guys!

First of all, thank you all for this awesome thread. Without it, I might not have tried to mod a 771 CPU onto my 775 board.

So I did everything as I was supposed to be (at least I hope so&#8230, but I can't get the CPU (*Xeon E5440*, SLANS) to work stable on my *ASUS P5Q-E* with P45 Chipset. Even on stock settings, it won't run Prime95 for more than half an hour. My 45nm E6300 ran on 3.6 GHz without any issues. Maybe someone can help me out here&#8230;

Here are the things I've tried so far, pretty much in chronological order:
Updated BIOS to recent version 2101 + Microcodes (deleted the old codes) --> did all of that before I installed the Xeon
Jump-resetted BIOS
Tried several Vcore settings (up to 1.35 V acc. to BIOS)
Reinstalled Windows
Ran Memtest86 --> no problems there (put some other RAMs in anyway&#8230;same thing there)
Threw all PCI cards out
Tested a different graphics card and a different PSU
Changed FSB Strap to NB, NB Voltage, FSB Voltage and some other settings
--> what I found out so far was that it always seems to be the same 2 cores (#3 + #4 acc. to Prime) that are causing the trouble&#8230;
Installed the Xeon on my older ASUS P5B "vanilla" (Recent BIOS + Microcodes) with P965 chipset --> runs up to 3,2 GHz PRIME-STABLE&#8230; (could not go further up as the heat sink is not the best, causing temperature problems...)

Any further ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## hurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vader15*
> 
> Here are the things I've tried so far, pretty much in chronological order:
> Updated BIOS to recent version 2101 + Microcodes (deleted the old codes) --> did all of that before I installed the Xeon


But is it also properly detected? CPU-Z (look for SSE 4.1) and Windows' "System"-window

Otherwise I have no idea. Sounds weird.


----------



## Vader15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurda*
> 
> But is it also properly detected? CPU-Z (look for SSE 4.1) and Windows' "System"-window
> 
> Otherwise I have no idea. Sounds weird.


It is







VT-x and SSE 4.1 are both shown in CPU-Z


----------



## antsf1990

Anyone in the UK want a ASUS P5Q Motherboard
£45 Inc delivery?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vader15*
> 
> It is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VT-x and SSE 4.1 are both shown in CPU-Z


Do You have P5Q-E or P5Q-E/WiFi-AP?

Could give this BIOS a try....

This BIOS is Kets modded P5Q-E BIOS (NOT P5Q-E WiFi-AP)
I added Xeon microcodes....
This might fix Your problem.....

p5q-e.zip 1159k .zip file

Let me know....


----------



## ozzydover

any1 willing to help a damsel in destress ??? i have done the mod got an x5450 on an msi g41m p25 motherboard updated bios etc all working.....temps are a bit high full load 80c but think thats due to my ****ty cooler........the problem im having is i cannot load my bios in mmt tools cause its an sao file.......have i gotta back up my bios direct from board ???its an ami bios ......any help appreciated thanks regards ozzy


----------



## ozzydover

trying to update the micro code so i get sse4 and vmt instructions


----------



## bolc

I have tried many of these modded bios files, they work fine:
http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/
If you don't trust them ,open them in your editor and check them out...


----------



## bolc

how to delete posts, something to learn on this forum...


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vader15*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> First of all, thank you all for this awesome thread. Without it, I might not have tried to mod a 771 CPU onto my 775 board.
> 
> So I did everything as I was supposed to be (at least I hope so&#8230, but I can't get the CPU (*Xeon E5440*, SLANS) to work stable on my *ASUS P5Q-E* with P45 Chipset. Even on stock settings, it won't run Prime95 for more than half an hour. My 45nm E6300 ran on 3.6 GHz without any issues. Maybe someone can help me out here&#8230;
> 
> Here are the things I've tried so far, pretty much in chronological order:
> Updated BIOS to recent version 2101 + Microcodes (deleted the old codes) --> did all of that before I installed the Xeon
> Jump-resetted BIOS
> Tried several Vcore settings (up to 1.35 V acc. to BIOS)
> Reinstalled Windows
> Ran Memtest86 --> no problems there (put some other RAMs in anyway&#8230;same thing there)
> Threw all PCI cards out
> Tested a different graphics card and a different PSU
> Changed FSB Strap to NB, NB Voltage, FSB Voltage and some other settings
> --> what I found out so far was that it always seems to be the same 2 cores (#3 + #4 acc. to Prime) that are causing the trouble&#8230;
> Installed the Xeon on my older ASUS P5B "vanilla" (Recent BIOS + Microcodes) with P965 chipset --> runs up to 3,2 GHz PRIME-STABLE&#8230; (could not go further up as the heat sink is not the best, causing temperature problems...)
> 
> Any further ideas? Thanks in advance!


Just some thoughts. The xeon seems fine if it primes normally on the p5b?
Did you disable C1E, C2E on the board? If not you should. Spread spectrum off as well.
Otherwise, getting the E6300 stable on the board may be less demanding than the quadcore but that should not matte ron stock unless oyur P45 chipset has overheated i nthe past and need quite lots of voltage. My perosnal experienc eis that P5Q and P5Q Pro are great board, hitting 459 mhz fsb at 1.16 V NB / FSB term voltages, but P5Q-E and P5Q Deluxe (same design) suck badly. Either I was not lucky and the previous owner mistreated them but they would barely be able to do 400 fsb at decent voltages. But they would do 333 at stock... you could try 1.20 V on both FSb temr / NB voltages see if that changes anything ? and PLL 1.52 V.


----------



## nhathai

Hey guys, what CPU better for gaming Xeon E or Xeon X ?
I only playing DOTA 2


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhathai*
> 
> Hey guys, what CPU better for gaming Xeon E or Xeon X ?
> I only playing DOTA 2


Depends on the E or X in question.....

Are You going to overclock?


----------



## nhathai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Depends on the E or X in question.....
> 
> Are You going to overclock?


Yes.
For example: Xeon e5450 and Xeon x5460 which is better for overclocking and gaming?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhathai*
> 
> Yes.
> For example: Xeon e5450 and Xeon x5460 which is better for overclocking and gaming?


The X5460 is a better @ stock and at overclocking then the E5450

X5450/E5450
You will need to push Your motherboard to 1800FSB to reach 4Ghz with these CPUs
(So I wouldn't recommend these for overclocking)

X5470
The X5470 is the best Core2 based overclocker...
The x5470 is the best overclocker but also poor value for money!
Almost all Overclocking 775 motherboards are designed to run 1600FSB
X5470 @ 1600FSB = 4Ghz

X5460
X5460 1684FSB = 4Ghz
1684FSB Wont be pushing the motherboard far and the X5460 @ 4Ghz should be fine
In my opinion You should get the X5460 because its a great overclocker and a good value for money!


----------



## Vader15

@antsf1990 and @bolc: thank you 2 for the help!

Unfortunately, neither the Mod-Bios, nor the Bios-Settings worked...

I was able to get my hands on an E5430, so I've been testing that processor since yesterday. Was not able to exceed a 355 MHz FSB, though. But at least it ran properly at stock frequency...have not given up though and am still trying to find a setting that works...right now I'm trying to reach stock frequency with a lower multi and a higher FSB to see if the problems are due to the FSB/NB/etc. Will also try to deactivate all onboard devices..Am curious how that works out... :/


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhathai*
> 
> Yes.
> For example: Xeon e5450 and Xeon x5460 which is better for overclocking and gaming?


depends on your board indeed, but also on your cpu cooler as well. the x5450/60/70 chips heat up significantly more than the E5440/50. So it depends what frequency you want to achieve, and what chip you get. Some x5450/60 will need lots of voltage to go up, some E5440/50 barely need any to get to 4 Ghz (if your mobo cann afford 450-470 mhz of fsb...). and whether your ram frequency can follow.
the safe bet is indeed the x5460 in term of fsb and ram, but make sure to cool it very well
if you are a player, like I am, go for E5440, cheaper and most E0 stepping (from the E0 I tested (maybe 20 so far), all did 3.4 @ Vstock, stable @ prim95, and only one couldn't do 3.9; all others did 3.9 with +35 to +75 mV Vcore, i.e. almost nothing) work like a charm. raising fsb raises ram frequency and also raises performances









I used a E5440 @ 3.9 for a Xfire of 7950 oc, I was cpu limited a bit in heavy cpu demanding games, obviously, but gpu load were typically 80-95% on both cards. on a single card, cpu unlimited.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> depends on your board indeed, but also on your cpu cooler as well. the x5450/60/70 chips heat up significantly more than the E5440/50. So it depends what frequency you want to achieve, and what chip you get. Some x5450/60 will need lots of voltage to go up, some E5440/50 barely need any to get to 4 Ghz (if your mobo cann afford 450-470 mhz of fsb...). and whether your ram frequency can follow.
> the safe bet is indeed the x5460 in term of fsb and ram, but make sure to cool it very well
> if you are a player, like I am, go for E5440, cheaper and most E0 stepping (from the E0 I tested (maybe 20 so far), all did 3.4 @ Vstock, stable @ prim95, and only one couldn't do 3.9; all others did 3.9 with +35 to +75 mV Vcore, i.e. almost nothing) work like a charm. raising fsb raises ram frequency and also raises performances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a E5440 @ 3.9 for a Xfire of 7950 oc, I was cpu limited a bit in heavy cpu demanding games, obviously, but gpu load were typically 80-95% on both cards. on a single card, cpu unlimited.


Ignorance is BLISS!!

E5450 IS NOT the better choice for overclocking!








X5460 or X5470 are better overclockers...
Overclocking is not just about heat! To get the E5450 over 4Ghz You need to push 1800FSB (I wouldn't recommend 1800FSB to anyone unless there motherboard is a 16phase) 1800FSB means big voltage gains on the Northbridge!!!!!

Are You not going to take into account the massive voltage increases on the motherboard to achieve the same speed????? Also The higher the frequency has to climb the more voltage leak will occur so the E5450 wont need less Vcore then X5460 or X5470 to reach 4Ghz *****!

X5470s will do 4Ghz @ 1.25-1.27Vcore.... (I had to increase my Vcore 0.01v to get 4Ghz stable)

You said 3.9Ghz overclock lol Thats a pathetic overclock when You compare it with X5470! (Mines @ 4.3Ghz - 1720FSB) Every X5470 will do 4Ghz while barely touching the Vcore and still @ stock voltages on the motherboard and @ 4Ghz probably still on stock cooler! Just because You have a E5450 and may have good results they wont compare with what is experienced by users with the X5460-X5470! FACT IS X5460-X5470 are better overclockers!!!!


----------



## nhathai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> The X5460 is a better @ stock and at overclocking then the E5450
> 
> X5450/E5450
> You will need to push Your motherboard to 1800FSB to reach 4Ghz with these CPUs
> (So I wouldn't recommend these for overclocking)
> 
> X5470
> The X5470 is the best Core2 based overclocker...
> The x5470 is the best overclocker but also poor value for money!
> Almost all Overclocking 775 motherboards are designed to run 1600FSB
> X5470 @ 1600FSB = 4Ghz
> 
> X5460
> X5460 1684FSB = 4Ghz
> 1684FSB Wont be pushing the motherboard far and the X5460 @ 4Ghz should be fine
> In my opinion You should get the X5460 because its a great overclocker and a good value for money!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> depends on your board indeed, but also on your cpu cooler as well. the x5450/60/70 chips heat up significantly more than the E5440/50. So it depends what frequency you want to achieve, and what chip you get. Some x5450/60 will need lots of voltage to go up, some E5440/50 barely need any to get to 4 Ghz (if your mobo cann afford 450-470 mhz of fsb...). and whether your ram frequency can follow.
> the safe bet is indeed the x5460 in term of fsb and ram, but make sure to cool it very well
> if you are a player, like I am, go for E5440, cheaper and most E0 stepping (from the E0 I tested (maybe 20 so far), all did 3.4 @ Vstock, stable @ prim95, and only one couldn't do 3.9; all others did 3.9 with +35 to +75 mV Vcore, i.e. almost nothing) work like a charm. raising fsb raises ram frequency and also raises performances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a E5440 @ 3.9 for a Xfire of 7950 oc, I was cpu limited a bit in heavy cpu demanding games, obviously, but gpu load were typically 80-95% on both cards. on a single card, cpu unlimited.


Thanks for answering my questions. Can you guys suggest any good motherboard for overclocking?
How about GA-EP45C-DS3R?


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Ignorance is BLISS!!
> E5450 IS NOT the better choice for overclocking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X5460 or X5470 are better overclockers...
> Overclocking is not just about heat! To get the E5450 over 4Ghz You need to push 1800FSB (I wouldn't recommend 1800FSB to anyone unless there motherboard is a 16phase) 1800FSB means big voltage gains on the Northbridge!!!!!
> Are You not going to take into account the massive voltage increases on the motherboard to achieve the same speed????? Also The higher the frequency has to climb the more voltage leak will occur so the E5450 wont need less Vcore then X5460 or X5470 to reach 4Ghz *****!
> X5470s will do 4Ghz @ 1.25-1.27Vcore.... (I had to increase my Vcore 0.01v to get 4Ghz stable)
> You said 3.9Ghz overclock lol Thats a pathetic overclock when You compare it with X5470! (Mines @ 4.3Ghz - 1720FSB) Every X5470 will do 4Ghz while barely touching the Vcore and still @ stock voltages on the motherboard and @ 4Ghz probably still on stock cooler! Just because You have a E5450 and may have good results they wont compare with what is experienced by users with the X5460-X5470! FACT IS X5460-X5470 are better overclockers!!!!


Have you read past the first 5 lines ...?
"the safe bet is indeed the x5460 in term of fsb and ram, but make sure to cool it very well
if you are a player, like I am, go for E5440, "
Isn't that clear enough ? I think I have been quite explainful about the limitations further in the message.

Is he trying to break the world record or get a high performance for a decent voltage/heat budget? And sorry but overclocking *is a lot about heat*.
Power dissipation roughly goes as a linear function of frequency timesthe square of Vcore.
X5470 will do 4 at ~1.26 V, fine, my best E5440s (Vid 1.1125 and 1.1375V) do 3.9 Ghz at 1.16 V... One with Vid 1.175 does 4 ghz at 1.27 V and haven t had time to test the best ones, so like your X5470 but with 'slightly' less heat dissipation.

Your "whatever you may call it" motherboard probably needs a lot of voltage on NB and FSB term to do anything higher than 400 but I have a few which do 459 at 1.16 V on both (8 phase P5Q and P5Q Pro Turbo), and one sweet EP45-UD3P 6 phase power doing 459 @ stock and 471 at 1.16 V NB voltage !
On the first P5Q Pro, 500 FSB at 1.22-1.24 V, which is fine...

but yeay if you want to hit 4.5 Ghz, don't go with a E5440 ou E5450, easier to go with X5460/70. but get a good cooler...

Nonetheless, I doubt all X5460/70 will do 4 Ghz prim95 stable at Vcore, and I'd like to see your temp on a stock cooler doing some real testing... Please enlighten us...

IGNORANCE IS BLISS, YES man .........


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhathai*
> 
> Thanks for answering my questions. Can you guys suggest any good motherboard for overclocking?
> How about GA-EP45C-DS3R?


That's a fine (ok) board, you can do 400 for sure as it is by spec and support FSB 400 QX9xxx cpus, probably you can get to 450 without too much trouble.
you haven't told us what end frequency you'd like to reach ? given it has ddr3 support, you won 't need special ram memories like you'd need with ddr2, so that 's a plus. so a decent and probably decently priced board, unlike P5Q3 Dlx, EP45T-UD3P, etc.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> Have you read past the first 5 lines ...?
> "the safe bet is indeed the x5460 in term of fsb and ram, but make sure to cool it very well
> if you are a player, like I am, go for E5440, "
> Isn't that clear enough ? I think I have been quite explainful about the limitations further in the message.
> 
> Is he trying to break the world record or get a high performance for a decent voltage/heat budget? And sorry but overclocking *is a lot about heat*.
> Power dissipation roughly goes as a linear function of frequency timesthe square of Vcore.
> X5470 will do 4 at ~1.26 V, fine, my best E5440s (Vid 1.1125 and 1.1375V) do 3.9 Ghz at 1.16 V... One with Vid 1.175 does 4 ghz at 1.27 V and haven t had time to test the best ones, so like your X5470 but with 'slightly' less heat dissipation.
> 
> Your "whatever you may call it" motherboard probably needs a lot of voltage on NB and FSB term to do anything higher than 400 but I have a few which do 459 at 1.16 V on both (8 phase P5Q and P5Q Pro Turbo), and one sweet EP45-UD3P 6 phase power doing 459 @ stock and 471 at 1.16 V NB voltage !
> On the first P5Q Pro, 500 FSB at 1.22-1.24 V, which is fine...
> 
> but yeay if you want to hit 4.5 Ghz, don't go with a E5440 ou E5450, easier to go with X5460/70. but get a good cooler...
> 
> Nonetheless, I doubt all X5460/70 will do 4 Ghz prim95 stable at Vcore, and I'd like to see your temp on a stock cooler doing some real testing... Please enlighten us...
> 
> IGNORANCE IS BLISS, YES man .........


Well atm i'm using a £20 zalman cnps10x cooler and i'm at 4.3Ghz (ASUS P5Q @ 1720FSB, 1.14 NB. 1.16 FSB Term) But I could stick my stock cooler back on and clock the X5470 @ 4.1Ghz (1.28Vcore) max temp 68c (the settings I used for for ages and the pictures are on this forum somewhere already..... As it was only recent I upgraded the cooler)


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> Have you read past the first 5 lines ...?
> "the safe bet is indeed the x5460 in term of fsb and ram, but make sure to cool it very well
> if you are a player, like I am, go for E5440, "
> Isn't that clear enough ? I think I have been quite explainful about the limitations further in the message.
> 
> Is he trying to break the world record or get a high performance for a decent voltage/heat budget? And sorry but overclocking *is a lot about heat*.
> Power dissipation roughly goes as a linear function of frequency timesthe square of Vcore.
> X5470 will do 4 at ~1.26 V, fine, my best E5440s (Vid 1.1125 and 1.1375V) do 3.9 Ghz at 1.16 V... One with Vid 1.175 does 4 ghz at 1.27 V and haven t had time to test the best ones, so like your X5470 but with 'slightly' less heat dissipation.
> 
> Your "whatever you may call it" motherboard probably needs a lot of voltage on NB and FSB term to do anything higher than 400 but I have a few which do 459 at 1.16 V on both (8 phase P5Q and P5Q Pro Turbo), and one sweet EP45-UD3P 6 phase power doing 459 @ stock and 471 at 1.16 V NB voltage !
> On the first P5Q Pro, 500 FSB at 1.22-1.24 V, which is fine...
> 
> but yeay if you want to hit 4.5 Ghz, don't go with a E5440 ou E5450, easier to go with X5460/70. but get a good cooler...
> 
> Nonetheless, I doubt all X5460/70 will do 4 Ghz prim95 stable at Vcore, and I'd like to see your temp on a stock cooler doing some real testing... Please enlighten us...
> 
> IGNORANCE IS BLISS, YES man .........


By overclock that means taking into account heat/voltages/Vcore. The E5XXX fanboys think the X5470/X5460 are like a furnace loooooool Why then do ALL X5470s achieve 4-4.5Ghz.??????????????????? 4Ghz is easy with ANY motherboard that supports 1600FSB and most likely even a C.R.A.P cooler! (Not even raising a single voltage for the motherboard only the Vcore by around 0.1) My X5470 is a pretty poor example (1.25VID) and its capable of 4.1Ghz on stock motherboard voltages and a C.R.A.P cooler and capable of 4.3Ghz with a £20 cooler.... There is NOTHING that the E5450 has over the X5470 When it comes to overclocking!! HEAT is main limit to a overclock yet EVERY!! X5470 Will do ATLEAST 4Ghz!

I'm not even going to argue with You as EVERYONE (Except E5 Fanboys) Know the X5470 is by MILES a better overclocker!


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> By overclock that means taking into account heat/voltages/Vcore. The E5XXX fanboys think the X5470/X5460 are like a furnace loooooool Why then do ALL X5470s achieve 4-4.5Ghz.??????????????????? 4Ghz is easy with ANY motherboard that supports 1600FSB and most likely even a C.R.A.P cooler! (Not even raising a single voltage for the motherboard only the Vcore by around 0.1) My X5470 is a pretty poor example (1.25VID) and its capable of 4.1Ghz on stock motherboard voltages and a C.R.A.P cooler and capable of 4.3Ghz with a £20 cooler.... There is NOTHING that the E5450 has over the X5470 When it comes to overclocking!! HEAT is main limit to a overclock yet EVERY!! X5470 Will do ATLEAST 4Ghz!
> 
> I'm not even going to argue with You as EVERYONE (Except E5 Fanboys) Know the X5470 is by MILES a better overclocker!


I have seen a X5460 who couldn't do 3.8 Ghz (9.5 x 400) unless pushed to 1.37 V, and wasn't prim stable yet... So I am quite sure there are X5470s who can't take 4 Ghz easily. Some poor X5470s will do lower in frequency at the same voltage than great X5450/60s for instance. As some great E5430 are better (8x450 stock) than crappy E5440 (can't do 8.5x400 @ stock) ! Country, stepping, batch and Vid ...

But yeay X5450/60/70 can go up easily, I have a X5450 doing 4 Ghz at stock. I still prefer my E5440 at 3.9 at this point for temperature reasons... since my AIO hasn't arrived yet.
I seriously wonder if you have 'primed' or 'occted' your X5470 at 4.1 and what temps you achieve on your stock cooler...

X5470 is quite expensive, but yeay, sure, the x10 coeff makes it a very 'easy to overclock' chip. As a percentage of increase, however, it is not that great.

Personnally I think it is a waste of money to have a X5470 and keep it under 4.5 Ghz. My upcoming X5460 will clock 4.7 Ghz (for "only" 495 fsb) or will be sold, as simple as that... and will not cost me the price of a X5470....

I loved my E2140 (1.6 Ghz) who would do 3.2 Ghz (+100%), which I thought was great enough to be called overclocking and went to LN2 testing... Like a E5200 @ 4.06 Ghz @ 1.35 V, going there in few weeks...


----------



## antsf1990

Look at it like this both CPUs are designed within a 1.35Vcore Envelope! (0.85-1.35)
E5450 - 3000Mhz within 1.35v
X5470 - 3333Mhz within 1.35v
Do the MATH!!!!
"Typically" the E5450 will need more Vcore to reach 4Ghz

Then You have to take into account the Extra 300Mhz climb to 4Ghz vs X5470
Then the FSB and Voltages gains to 4Ghz

You can then well and truly chuck Your 80 TDP out the Window 

You say heat is what limits the overclock well then You have contradicted Yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!








Also
3.9 for tempature reasons L.M.F.A.O
PATHETIC OVERCLOCK!!!!!!!!!!! (When compared with X5470)


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> 3.9 for tempature reason L.M.F.A.O
> PATHETIC OVERCLOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> .............................. ^^


4.1 Ghz on a X5470 at 3.33 base clock.... that's a seriously LOUSY AND MORE PATHETIC oc than 3.9 on a 2.83 base clock...

I like to see my 3.9 @ 35C idle and 60C in full burn... (haven 't heard about your max temp on prim95...).
Let's check again when I burn some X5460 to hear about your great o/ c of a X5470 at 4.1 ghz... Till then, have fun here with your insightful comments...


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Look at it like this both CPUs are designed within a 1.35Vcore Envelope! (0.85-1.35)
> E5450 - 3000Mhz within 1.35v
> X5470 - 3333Mhz within 1.35v
> Do the MATH!!!!
> "Typically" the E5450 will need more Vcore to reach 4Ghz
> 
> Then You have to take into account the Extra 300Mhz climb to 4Ghz vs X5470
> Then the FSB and Voltages gains to 4Ghz
> 
> You can then well and truly chuck Your 80 TDP out the Window


Why would it need more Vcore?
Extra 300 Mhz ? Extra 400 you mean (9x400=3600) ? I was not aware CPUs needed extra voltage to go to higher FSBs for the sake of FSB... I thought only the CPU frequency mattered...
Does not your X5470 withstand 10x400 ou 9x444 (or 8x500 if you are brave) at the same Vcore ... ?

Sure, the 80W is nominal and as soon as your raide frequency and Vcore, the TDP goes up. The same with your X5470. At 4 Ghz it is closer to 144W nominal wattage (120 x4/3.33); (in practice the X5470 will rarely or never do 120W at base stock, and the same at 4 Ghz; but the average increase of dissipated heat will be close to 20% (4/3.33).


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> Why would it need more Vcore?
> Extra 300 Mhz ? Extra 400 you mean (9x400=3600) ? I was not aware CPUs needed extra voltage to go to higher FSBs for the sake of FSB... I thought only the CPU frequency mattered...
> Does not your X5470 withstand 10x400 ou 9x444 (or 8x500 if you are brave) at the same Vcore ... ?
> 
> Sure, the 80W is nominal and as soon as your raide frequency and Vcore, the TDP goes up. The same with your X5470. At 4 Ghz it is closer to 144W nominal wattage (120 x4/3.33); (in practice the X5470 will rarely or never do 120W at base stock, and the same at 4 Ghz; but the average increase of dissipated heat will be close to 20% (4/3.33).


Reason why it would typically need more Vcore!!
It needs to climb more in CPU Frequency to Reach 4Ghz!!!! (Vcore/ppl Voltage provides CPU frequency NOT FSB Frequency!!)

E5450 is designed to use less frequency but to use the same amount of voltage as the X5470 (0.85-1.35)
So You will get more frequency to voltage on the X5470 "Typically speaking" ^^

Also the higher You climb up the CPU Frequency the more CPU voltage leak will occur, so the more voltage will be needed to stabilize the frequency. So You have to overclock the E5450 higher to 4Ghz!!!

Then have to take into account The lower multiplier.....

Combine all of them together..... Its not a great option for overclocking!!!!

Enuff said!


----------



## antsf1990

"" ""


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> 4.1 Ghz on a X5470 at 3.33 base clock.... that's a seriously LOUSY AND MORE PATHETIC oc than 3.9 on a 2.83 base clock...


^^ So there for even My lousy overclock for a X5470 is a higher overclock then Your good E5450 
So the X5470 is a much better option for overclocking!!!!!!!!!! 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> I like to see my 3.9 @ 35C idle and 60C in full burn... (haven 't heard about your max temp on prim95...).
> Let's check again when I burn some X5460 to hear about your great o/ c of a X5470 at 4.1 ghz... Till then, have fun here with your insightful comments...


My max temps on a 8K fft test prime 95 (max heat) is 68c @ 4.3 1.37Vcore its in my system pictures below....

Also 4.1Ghz is not bad for a stock cooler (69c @ 1.28Vcore)....
4.3Ghz might not be the best results for a X5470 BUT its virtually impossible to reach such a clock on a E5450 there for Anouther point to the X5470 [/quote]


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Reason why it would typically need more Vcore!!
> It needs to climb more in CPU Frequency to Reach 4Ghz!!!! (Vcore/ppl Voltage provides CPU frequency NOT FSB Frequency!!)
> 
> E5450 is designed to use less frequency but to use the same amount of voltage as the X5470 (0.85-1.35)
> So You will get more frequency to voltage on the X5470 "Typically speaking" ^^
> 
> Also the higher You climb up the CPU Frequency the more CPU voltage leak will occur, so the more voltage will be needed to stabilize the frequency. So You have to overclock the E5450 higher to 4Ghz!!!
> 
> Then have to take into account The lower multiplier.....
> 
> Combine all of them together..... Its not a great option for overclocking!!!!
> 
> Enuff said!


The range of Vid is the same for both series but in practice I think we can agree the E5440/50 generally uses lower Vcore than X5450/6070. You have a Vid of 1.25 at 3.33 ghz. Well, I have seen only a few E5440 having a Vid of 1.25 (2 chips in fact out of ~20), and they both did 3.4 Ghz at 1.25 Vstock. In fact, most Vids for E5440 E0 stepping are around 1.17-1.19 V, and the best ones at 1.11-1.15 V (and the worst between 1.21 and 1.25 V). These last ones with Vid of 1.1125 and 1.1375 V take 3.9 at 1.16 V, and 4 Ghz around 1.20 V (haven't screened these yet, I have a Vid 1.175 V in the PC right now). It is not bad and lower than a X5470 @ Vstock, don't you think ? I agree, to go higher will get tough on the E5440, not so much due to the Vcore, but the FSB wall I think?

Ps: all the voltages I write, except Vid, are voltage values input in the bios. The real values under load are lower, see coming snapshot









Your remark intrigues me. Won't there be as much current leak in a E5450 at 4.1 Ghz than in a X5470 at 4.1 Ghz if they have the same operating frequency and similar Vcores?

Lower multiplier can be a pain, yes.
However, on a X5450 at 4.4Ghz (screen at 4.45 Ghz available too, and the same can be done on a E5450 with x9 multiplier which will likely have a lower Vid so more margin for Vcore):
http://valid.x86.fr/hj6gr1
http://valid.x86.fr/cache/screenshot/hj6gr1.png

and for E5440 at 4.2 Ghz
http://valid.x86.fr/t4942t
http://valid.x86.fr/cache/screenshot/t4942t.png

Trust me, my X5460 will get above 4.5 rockstable


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> ^^ So there for even My lousy overclock for a X5470 is a higher overclock then Your good E5450
> So the X5470 is a much better option for overclocking!!!!!!!!!!
> My max temps on a 8K fft test prime 95 (max heat) is 68c @ 4.3 1.37Vcore its in my system pictures below....
> 
> Also 4.1Ghz is not bad for a stock cooler (69c @ 1.28Vcore)....
> 4.3Ghz might not be the best results for a X5470 BUT its virtually impossible to reach such a clock on a E5450 there for Another point to the X5470


It is quite painful you need 0.09 V to go from 4.1 to 4.3 Ghz, I mean no offense that is the way it is, I am just seeing the sharp increase and the wall coming









Do you think the X chips dissipate the heat better than the E chips ?
From the architecture standpoint, except fixing the multiplier to x9 or x10, what differs between a X5470 and E5450 ?


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> It is quite painful you need 0.09 V to go from 4.1 to 4.3 Ghz, I mean no offense that is the way it is, I am just seeing the sharp increase and the wall coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the X chips dissipate the heat better than the E chips ?
> From the architecture standpoint, except fixing the multiplier to x9 or x10, what differs between a X5470 and E5450 ?


You guys do know that these are all pretty much the same chips right?

When the chip is manufactured, the higher binned chips usually are then set with the highest multis, but there is a lot of spill over, I would not be surprised to find out that internally a x5450 is identical to a x5470.

It's like AMD and their production process. It's all the same chip, but then defective units are gimped to meet lower end market demands, only problem is that there is usually not enough defective chips to meet the inventory quotas and perfectly good chips are then gimped to meet those demands.

Plus let's not forget that these xeons are just two dual core cores glued together on the same die, then connected via the FSB. So each one of these has two different cores, and that plays a big roll in how they overclock


----------



## antsf1990

The wall is 4.3Ghz with my £20 pound cooler.. (Hence i'm clocked a 4.3Ghz)
Your wall is 3.9Ghz with Your E5450.....
4.3Ghz is more then what can be said for the E5450 
I could argue with You but clearly just a pointless exercise!
X5470 is better at overclocking GET OVER IT!!!


----------



## psyfy

Almost correct Ants, the wall for these chips on air is 4.3ghz, if your majorly lucky, including voltage increases, with water and even more voltage, 4.6ghz. this is your limit for almost all 5460`s and 5470`s, they are the same chip just binned differently, and in different factories, so say an intel factory in the uk, say ireland bined a x5460, it would probably be better due to quality of fabrication than a chinese x5470.

and yeh i did get 4.6 stable with mad air cooling, but i could hear the cpu in my teeth.

(also when it comes to the last two tiers of intel chips, there usually is no difference what so other other than Faux binning of said chips to hike prices up)

does not apply to 5450 chips these were low binned x5400*s that tapped out in the 3ghz bin.


----------



## psyfy

im pretty sure i could get this chip to 5 ghz, with custom loop water cooling with a 240mm rad, and reduce the noise if i could get the chip below 65~66c ish underload, but given id have to pump id guess 1.675 or 1.7v into it i couldnt see it lasting regardless of cooling. hence i say with great sadness, i will be upgrading in 2 weeks to a haswell refresh, hopefully i will free this board up as i dont need this animal as a spare, and will go really brave.

this maybe a overclock video if anyones interested in watching.

if there's an interest i`l most likely do it.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> im pretty sure i could get this chip to 5 ghz, with custom loop water cooling with a 240mm rad, and reduce the noise if i could get the chip below 65~66c ish underload, but given id have to pump id guess 1.675 or 1.7v into it i couldnt see it lasting regardless of cooling. hence i say with great sadness, i will be upgrading in 2 weeks to a haswell refresh, hopefully i will free this board up as i dont need this animal as a spare, and will go really brave.
> 
> this maybe a overclock video if anyones interested in watching.
> 
> if there's an interest i`l most likely do it.


Z97 or X99?

X99 is effin tits


----------



## psyfy

no idea iv been given it, its very recent though and awaiting its arrival, it is a gigabyte overclockers board is all i know. with 4 way sli.


----------



## psyfy

nope i was wrong... its this board

gigabyte-x58a-ud3r

with the last spin of 1366 cpu haswell.


----------



## psyfy

sorry last spin of ivy bridge, which is baslicly haswell on the older die size, with less power efficiency, but still a very significant upgrade.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> sorry last spin of ivy bridge, which is baslicly haswell on the older die size, with less power efficiency, but still a very significant upgrade.


Wait, no, that's x58chipset socket 1366, next gen after 771 xeons. It's still awesome, best chips are Xeon Westmere core chips. Ivy Bridge is two generations up and is either 1150 or 2011v1 sockets.

With that board
An X5675 is definitely the way to go, 6 cores, 12 threads, clocks to 4.4ghz on that board. Kicks ass all around.

But there's no haswell anywhere there.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> The wall is 4.3Ghz with my £20 pound cooler.. (Hence i'm clocked a 4.3Ghz)
> Your wall is 3.9Ghz with Your E5450.....
> 4.3Ghz is more then what can be said for the E5450
> I could argue with You but clearly just a pointless exercise!
> X5470 is better at overclocking GET OVER IT!!!


I never owned a E5450 so start reading man. But nope, the wall of my E5440 is not achieved at 500 FSB, just check the screenshot. Bye


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> this is your limit for almost all 5460`s and 5470`s, they are the same chip just binned differently, and in different factories, so say an intel factory in the uk, say ireland bined a x5460, it would probably be better due to quality of fabrication than a chinese x5470.
> does not apply to 5450 chips these were low binned x5400*s that tapped out in the 3ghz bin.


Hello,
thanks for the tips. how do you know that 5450s were low binned compared to 5460s or 70s?
btw I tend to see Costa Rica as the origin for better Xeon chips, over China (are there Malaysia for Xeon 771? Haven 't seen any yet).


----------



## psyfy

thanks for that info im a bit sketchy on the newer intel chips, i tend to only concentrate on what i have at the time, have you seen any posts of people useing the xeon in the 1366 package?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> Almost correct Ants, the wall for these chips on air is 4.3ghz, if your majorly lucky, including voltage increases, with water and even more voltage, 4.6ghz. this is your limit for almost all 5460`s and 5470`s, they are the same chip just binned differently, and in different factories, so say an intel factory in the uk, say ireland bined a x5460, it would probably be better due to quality of fabrication than a chinese x5470.
> 
> and yeh i did get 4.6 stable with mad air cooling, but i could hear the cpu in my teeth.
> 
> (also when it comes to the last two tiers of intel chips, there usually is no difference what so other other than Faux binning of said chips to hike prices up)
> 
> does not apply to 5450 chips these were low binned x5400*s that tapped out in the 3ghz bin.


Yea I know I could higher I said my wall is with my cooler..... I agree with most of what You have said also.......


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> thanks for that info im a bit sketchy on the newer intel chips, i tend to only concentrate on what i have at the time, have you seen any posts of people useing the xeon in the 1366 package?


Oh yeah, no mods needed, just pop and go. Check out the x58 xeon club

http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club


----------



## psyfy

thanks


----------



## ovmetoulouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Oh yeah, no mods needed, just pop and go. Check out the x58 xeon club
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club


hi







there is not a club x48 xeon by chance ? (lol)
what a pity not to use this mod for extreme rampage








so I use the P5Q3 , and my son (5 years) plays with the rampage


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovmetoulouse*
> 
> hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is not a club x48 xeon by chance ? (lol)
> what a pity not to use this mod for extreme rampage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I use the P5Q3 , and my son (5 years) plays with the rampage


Sadly only 775 socket Xeons will work with x38/x48 chipsets.

If you have a dual core in the rampage right now, a Q6600 would be perfect chip throw in there, needs a bunch of volts to go above 3.6ghz, but it can get there, and they are dirt cheap on ebay.

Also I have a e8200(dual core) you can have for free if you cover the shipping.


----------



## 1Ryu

Hey guys, I have a spare E5420 laying around and I wanna try this mod just for the heck of it, did anyone tried cutting new grooves into the cpu instead of cutting the mobo?
Would it hurt the cpu pcb?


----------



## hurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Ryu*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a spare E5420 laying around and I wanna try this mod just for the heck of it, did anyone tried cutting new grooves into the cpu instead of cutting the mobo?


I did, using a Dremel and the smallest bit I could find (2.5mm).


----------



## kikicoco1334

its the actual pin layout rather than the cpu itself, when you turn the chip around it matches with the 775


----------



## kikicoco1334

wow impressive! personally i think its easier to mod the motherboard rather than the chip.


----------



## 1Ryu

Well I tried it on an old P4 with a Dremel:

(Sorry for the bad picture quality, the auto focus went crazy..)
I exposed a bit of copper using the Dremel but didn't hurt the contacts side, do you think it will work like this or it will short the mobo?


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Ryu*
> 
> Well I tried it on an old P4 with a Dremel:
> 
> (Sorry for the bad picture quality, the auto focus went crazy..)
> I exposed a bit of copper using the Dremel but didn't hurt the contacts side, do you think it will work like this or it will short the mobo?


Several pages back someone tried the same on a chip and revealed some copper, chip ended up being dead afterwards


----------



## 1Ryu

It's a good thing I tried it with the P4 first, thanks!
It's time to go shop for new Dremel bits.
R.I.P poor Pentium 4..


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Ryu*
> 
> It's a good thing I tried it with the P4 first, thanks!
> It's time to go shop for new Dremel bits.
> R.I.P poor Pentium 4..


It's really much easier to just chop the guides on the mobo, its plastic and comes right off. And unless you're drunk or high you should be able to do it without bending any pins.

I've done it to 5 mobos already and its super simple


----------



## 1Ryu

I've tried cutting the plastic bits on a an old burned MSI mobo but I bent a few pins on the left side while doing it, I don't think I'll try cutting the cpu again so I just need to be more careful.


----------



## hurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Ryu*
> 
> Well I tried it on an old P4 with a Dremel:
> 
> (Sorry for the bad picture quality, the auto focus went crazy..)
> I exposed a bit of copper using the Dremel but didn't hurt the contacts side, do you think it will work like this or it will short the mobo?


I saw a bit of copper (or whatever it is) too, but it already showed up like half a millimeter into the substrate. can't be too important.

and that bit you used is way too big. the notch is only two contacts wide and about 1.25mm deep.


----------



## ovmetoulouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Sadly only 775 socket Xeons will work with x38/x48 chipsets.
> 
> If you have a dual core in the rampage right now, a Q6600 would be perfect chip throw in there, needs a bunch of volts to go above 3.6ghz, but it can get there, and they are dirt cheap on ebay.
> 
> Also I have a e8200(dual core) you can have for free if you cover the shipping.










good analysis, my son used a Q6600 (G0) right now in extreme rampage








before, he had the DFI LAN PARTY P45 T2RS Plus and xéon E5440 , I wanted it to upgrade to ddr3
I'll find a good replacement for the Q6600


----------



## Droidriven

I'm putting my gigabyte ep45 ud3p rig together, I'm using a rosewill extreme 750w PSU, it has an atx12v/eps12v 4+4pin plug and an eps12v 8pin plug, which am I supposed to be using, my other PSUs don't have both plugs like that.


----------



## Grizzlywolf

So, I have a stock cooler, and my cpu is running a bit warm. With light usage it usually sits at 45-50c, but when doing more demanding stuff or playing games, it gets quite warm(up to 70c when playing gw2, for example). So yea, I know I should get a better cooler, and maybe some more expensive thermal paste(though I doubt that would do much), but I was wondering should I maybe lower the voltage until then and by how much? I use Xeon E5410.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grizzlywolf*
> 
> So, I have a stock cooler, and my cpu is running a bit warm. With light usage it usually sits at 45-50c, but when doing more demanding stuff or playing games, it gets quite warm(up to 70c when playing gw2, for example). So yea, I know I should get a better cooler, and maybe some more expensive thermal paste(though I doubt that would do much), but I was wondering should I maybe lower the voltage until then and by how much? I use Xeon E5410.


What app are you using to monitor your temps?

Some like core temp need a -15*c offset to report accurate temps.


----------



## Grizzlywolf

I use HWmonitor. Also, those are the temperatures for core0, they are usually a bit lower for the rest of the cores.


----------



## oced_quest

Hi All.

I'm testing an X5460 on an ASUS P5Q-EM (G45, modded 2302 BIOS with the appropriate LGA771 microcodes), on an open bench (CM Bench 2.0), air cooling by a Noctua NH-D14 (NH-T1 thermal paste) at full speed, ambient temp around 30°C, stock settings, power draw at the wall around 163W AC peak (and around 70W AC at idle).

These are my current temps:

Idle: 38°-44°


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Load: 62°-67°


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Do you think they are normal/safe? Frankly I was expecting some lower ones, particularly with those low (apparently) vcore figures.

Thanks in advance for your understandings,

best regards,
Luca


----------



## hurda

Isn't TJmax of those chips 85°C?
Your temps are with TJmax of 100°C, and thus shown to be 15°C higher than they are.


----------



## oced_quest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurda*
> 
> Isn't TJmax of those chips 85°C?
> Your temps are with TJmax of 100°C, and thus shown to be 15°C higher than they are.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## hurda

Although, if your ambient temperature really is 30°C, an idle-temp of 23-29°C is rather impossible.


----------



## DrMoley

Hi everyone LONG time lurker first time poster. I have successfully made the 771 mod to my HP Motherboard which I salvaged from a scrapper at work along with a Xeon e5420. Looking through the datasheet and seeing what could be done with the 775 Bsel mods I was surprised to find the e5400 series processors have an option for 400 Mhz.

With the Xeon being locked at the multiplier to 7.5 and the HP Motherboard not having any advanced features except using DDR3 memory which is capable of running at 1600 Mhz speeds. Does anyone think 3 Ghz with these mods be achievable? Or am I just blowing smoke, I understand I might as well buy a brand new system etc but I like modding and hacking hardware.

I'll post some pictures to help out.





What do you think?


----------



## hurda

Worth a try.


----------



## TheProfiteer

I'd say go for it, especially if is not an essential machine, but then again 3ghz x5450's are like 20 bucks on ebay.


----------



## DrMoley

Cheers guys I'll give it a go, does anyone know if bsel depends on the motherboards native FSB spec?

If it doesn't work i'll get an e5450 if it does work i'll do the same and mod that







UK ebay is a bit more expensive though


----------



## Droidriven

Anybody got any suggestions of a decent 775 motherboard that can support 16GB of DDR3 1600 that the Xeon mod(x5460) works with that I can get pretty cheap? It doesn't have to be the best motherboard or have a lot of overclocking ability(some overclocking would still be nice to have though) it just needs to support the hardware I'm trying to put together. I'm trying to put a cheap system together for a friend that he can upgrade mobo and CPU later and carry the rest of his hardware to the upgraded system.

I'm just trying to get him a cheap decent usable system with a good amount of RAM together so he will have a usable system that can be upgraded without having to buy a lot of new parts(his current machine got zapped by lightning and its out of warranty).

Would a gigabyte EP45T UD3L serve this purpose, the specs say it only supports 8GB RAM but some threads I've checked out mention some of the 775 DDR3 boards will support 16GB and even 32GB in some cases even though factory specs say only 8GB is supported, does anyone know if 16GB will work on that board? I found an Intel board with G41 chipset that may fit these criteria also for pretty cheap(not sure it overclocks but it doesn't have to)


----------



## hurda

"EP45T-UD3L"

I can't find such a board.

I found GA-EP45T-UD3LR, GA-EP45-UD3L and GA-EP45-UD3LR, and their specs all say they support 16GB.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurda*
> 
> "EP45T-UD3L"
> 
> I can't find such a board.
> 
> I found GA-EP45T-UD3LR, GA-EP45-UD3L and GA-EP45-UD3LR, and their specs all say they support 16GB.


oops, typo, that was supposed to be EP43T UD3L, sorry.This board, this is saying that it supports 16GB DDR3, would it take the 2 8GB sticks of gskill ripjawsx 1600 CAS 7 RAM that I have already? Or would it downclock them, would that be safe semi long term? Or would I have to buy 4x4GB to get 16GB on that board?http://m.aliexpress.com/item-desc/32361085344.html


----------



## oced_quest

Hey dudes, which are the typical figures you got when oc'ing these Xeons to 4GHz? I mean power draw and temps.









I'm trying to oc'ing an X5460 using an ASUS G45 board, the P5Q-EM.









Apparently it was a straightforward affair to set up, a few values to change in the BIOS, but then I cannot perform any serious stability test with Linpack libs (Intel Burn Test): after a while I experienced a thermally-driven shutdown (I guess the VRM protection kicked in, although I was at a mere 10°C from Tjmax).









Do you have any data about using IBT on those critties? Never got such issues with a similar oc (X3360 @ 3.8GHz but on an X48).









Thanks in advance for your understandings in the matter!


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oced_quest*
> 
> Hey dudes, which are the typical figures you got when oc'ing these Xeons to 4GHz? I mean power draw and temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to oc'ing an X5460 using an ASUS G45 board, the P5Q-EM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it was a straightforward affair to set up, a few values to change in the BIOS, but then I cannot perform any serious stability test with Linpack libs (Intel Burn Test): after a while I experienced a thermally-driven shutdown (I guess the VRM protection kicked in, although I was at a mere 10°C from Tjmax).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any data about using IBT on those critties? Never got such issues with a similar oc (X3360 @ 3.8GHz but on an X48).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your understandings in the matter!


I'll be oc'ing the same board and CPU coming soon, it'll be good to see your results so I'll know what to expect and what to do about it. I hope results are good and maybe I can do as well.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurda*
> 
> "EP45T-UD3L"
> 
> I can't find such a board.
> 
> I found GA-EP45T-UD3LR, GA-EP45-UD3L and GA-EP45-UD3LR, and their specs all say they support 16GB.


It looks like I'm not gonna find any 775 DDR3 motherboards that will support 8GB dimms.


----------



## TheProfiteer

DroidDriven: with what you are trying to do I don't think this generation of gear is the best option.

My suggestion is looking for a deal on either x58 (socket 1366) or P55 (socket 1156) as the base for the system.

Why?

If you score a good deal on a motherboard the rest is cheap. Quad core hyperthreaded Xeons are like 20 bucks on eBay, but those two sockets tend to have really overpriced motherboards.

But honestly if you really want the best budget option

An H81 board and a G3258, can be found for under $100 bucks for the pair, its the little pentium that could, it clocks to 4.6-4.8 on a good cooler and can might even increase in value in its end of life as its the only unlocked dual core that intel has released in a long time.

And it's modern gear, definitely the way to go.

You'll get things like sata 6gbs and usb 3.0 that you won't find in the 775 realm.


----------



## oced_quest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *oced_quest*
> 
> Do you have any data about using IBT on those critties? Never got such issues with a similar oc (X3360 @ 3.8GHz but on an X48).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your understandings in the matter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be oc'ing the same board and CPU coming soon, it'll be good to see your results so I'll know what to expect and what to do about it. I hope results are good and maybe I can do as well.
Click to expand...

I have high ambient temp these days, okay (right now I'm on 32°C, window open), but stock results were just fine.

I calibrated Real Temp (or so I guess: did I do some mistake? I dunno, it was the first time I did, as the recorded temp right after installing it were rather odd), then after 11 pass of IBT I was already boring: one hour and fifteen minutes @ 100% load, on average about 57°C, a mere 25°C over ambient, 155-160W at the wall under load (70-80W at idle).

After some hours of tinkering, I sort out 420FSB (ouch, 2MHz under 4GHz, though it's a notorious wall for this mobo), vcore at 1.21625V with Load Line Calibration (1,256V on CPU-Z under load, 1,240V at idle), 103MHz on PCI bus, (I don't understand why this ASUS don't let me go lower when I go over 399MHz FSB), 1009MHz RAM, about all else at stock (or disabled) but on manual settings (GTL 0.65x, Performance Level 8).

Please note: with the X5460 under the CPU settings I cannot enable Intel TM and Intel C-State tech, as the first locked the multiplier to 6, the latter doesn't let me boot.

Another oddity: after oc'ing, Vcore didn't scale anymore along with multiplier, even if the multi is on Auto, SpeedStep is enabled and W7 power scheme was on balanced. Unfortunately I don't remember if it was the same on the X48 (on my 1155/1150 rigs it isn't so, on my AMDs K10Stat does the dirty job).

Ok, short test: gamma cruncher (Pi benchmark, less than 2 minutes) and IBT (10 pass, 2Gb, less than 8-9 minutes IIRC), all fine, or so about. Temps are decent (65°C?), but hey, power draw was skyrocketed, 265-270W at the wall (90W at idle), 105-110W more (around 75%!) for a mere 26% overclock. And that's just the CPU! Ok, there are also 4 Ram sticks, but that's all.

I was a bit worried, but I decided to cook it with my usual 8 hours IBT, 6.3Gb load, stability test. After a while, probably less than an hour, the system suddenly & rather loudly (I heard the click some meters away) shut down.

I look at there stunned, better, dazed and confused. Then I re-think that >100W extra load on the 4pin and these tiny VRMs, so I'm asking here.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> DroidDriven: with what you are trying to do I don't think this generation of gear is the best option.
> 
> My suggestion is looking for a deal on either x58 (socket 1366) or P55 (socket 1156) as the base for the system.
> 
> Why?
> 
> If you score a good deal on a motherboard the rest is cheap. Quad core hyperthreaded Xeons are like 20 bucks on eBay, but those two sockets tend to have really overpriced motherboards.
> 
> But honestly if you really want the best budget option
> 
> An H81 board and a G3258, can be found for under $100 bucks for the pair, its the little pentium that could, it clocks to 4.6-4.8 on a good cooler and can might even increase in value in its end of life as its the only unlocked dual core that intel has released in a long time.
> 
> And it's modern gear, definitely the way to go.
> 
> You'll get things like sata 6gbs and usb 3.0 that you won't find in the 775 realm.


yeah, I've got a few choices of LGA 1366 that I've proposed to the guy that wants the system, I'm looking at a motherboard and an x5650 for about $125 for the two ordered separately, I'm looking everywhere and considering options and comparing prices and trying to fit his needs in a future upgradable setup.

I'll check the H81 you mentioned.

OK, I checked out some h81 options, I found a gigabyte H81 amp up motherboard with all the shipped accessories for $40 it supports the G3258 plus can go on up to 4th gen i7, that definitely leaves him room to upgrade CPU and add more RAM later and won't need to upgrade his motherboard for a good while, thanks for the tip. I had been looking at 1150 boards in the beginning but every one I checked out only supported the expensive processors that are beyond the budget I'm working with. The H81 and G3258 will do very well, I'm surprised its so cheap actually. Thanks again.


----------



## SpiritusRaptorr

Hello everyone!

First time poster here! I was able to successfully mod my LGA775 to work with the x5470. Everything was running great so far, until I tried updating to Windows 10. Now I get an error saying that my CPU is not compatible.

In some previous threads I noticed Antsf1990 stating that this might be due to the microcodes not being injected in my bios (at least this was my understanding)? I just wanted to confirm that this was the issue, and hopefully, get a solution that may allow me to upgrade to windows 10.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, and thanks to everyone for all the work in this thread. Truly amazing!

MOBO: EP45-UD3L Rev 1.1
CPU: Xeon 5470


----------



## besttt

bios.zip 522k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiritusRaptorr*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> First time poster here! I was able to successfully mod my LGA775 to work with the x5470. Everything was running great so far, until I tried updating to Windows 10. Now I get an error saying that my CPU is not compatible.
> 
> In some previous threads I noticed Antsf1990 stating that this might be due to the microcodes not being injected in my bios (at least this was my understanding)? I just wanted to confirm that this was the issue, and hopefully, get a solution that may allow me to upgrade to windows 10.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated, and thanks to everyone for all the work in this thread. Truly amazing!
> 
> MOBO: EP45-UD3L Rev 1.1
> CPU: Xeon 5470


----------



## babycharm00

Does anyone know the weight of any cpu lid? We, Skylake, users are trying to use different cpu lid to delid our processor with a lighter one. would appreciate the help. Thanks


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> OK, I checked out some h81 options, I found a gigabyte H81 amp up motherboard with all the shipped accessories for $40 it supports the G3258 plus can go on up to 4th gen i7, that definitely leaves him room to upgrade CPU


One thing to consider though is that on an H81 board that g3258 is the only processer you can overclock. All the K series chips are gonna need a Z series mobo.

You can throw any 1150 chip into any 1150 motherboard, overclocking K chips is pretty much the only thing that separates the chip sets.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> One thing to consider though is that on an H81 board that g3258 is the only processer you can overclock. *All the K series chips are gonna need a Z series mobo.*
> 
> You can throw any 1150 chip into any 1150 motherboard, overclocking K chips is pretty much the only thing that separates the chip sets.


Thats not 100% accurate. My asrock h87 Pro4 (emby server in sig) is running a 4670k at 4.2ghz with no problems. Other manufacturers opened up overclocking outside z chipsets too.

All the asus boards lga 1150 can overclock. Some boards limit vcore to 1.3v though.

Also you can only run 1600mhz or lower ram on non z chipsets. I still suggest going with a z if possible since the power delivery is superior.

Higher rams speed and sli/crossfire support separate z chipsets from the others.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> OK, I checked out some h81 options, I found a gigabyte H81 amp up motherboard with all the shipped accessories for $40 it supports the G3258 plus can go on up to 4th gen i7, that definitely leaves him room to upgrade CPU
> 
> 
> 
> One thing to consider though is that on an H81 board that g3258 is the only processer you can overclock. All the K series chips are gonna need a Z series mobo.
> 
> You can throw any 1150 chip into any 1150 motherboard, overclocking K chips is pretty much the only thing that separates the chip sets.
Click to expand...

So there is no compatibility specifics with 1150 like with other CPUs where the board only supports certain CPUs? That's good to know since some I've looked at haven't had all the 1150 CPUs listed as supported.


----------



## psyfy

Okay guys my old cpu mobo and ram is up for grabs let theoretical bidding commence.

Ga-P35c-ds3r
x5460 @4.33ghz
4gb of ocz ddr3 platinum ram
Titan Fenair cooler (would come attached with paste applied ready to go)
*Note no fan included for heatsink. clips will be supplied, but fan should be a proper closed fin cpu 120mm 2400rpm fan*


----------



## psyfy

as odd as it may sound, how about q6600 lids? @babycharm00

they are like paper.


----------



## Droidriven

I put my ep45 ud3p together and I got my x5460 in today. Is there a modded BIOS with kets' mods available anywhere? Ive read that it should work without a modded BIOS but if I'd get better results with any of the modded BIOSes with extra tweaks in them then I'd like to get it and the correct way to flash it. Does anybody know if there's anything that will improve things for me before I install the CPU?


----------



## DrMoley

Well the BSEL mod didn't want to play with my HP mobo which is a bit of a shame. Might see if I can find a cheap 775 performance board and a high end x5400 chip.


----------



## psyfy

DrMoley

Okay guys my old cpu mobo and ram is up for grabs let theoretical bidding commence.

Ga-P35c-ds3r
x5460 @4.33ghz
4gb of ocz ddr3 platinum ram
Titan Fenair cooler (would come attached with paste applied ready to go)
*Note no fan included for heatsink. clips will be supplied, but fan should be a proper closed fin cpu 120mm 2400rpm fan*

so many pics of it on here i cba to post new.


----------



## Droidriven

I booted my UD3P with an x5460, everything booted and ran fine running Linux, I installed a couple of drivers and system monitoring tools and then checked temps, the x5460 was at 90°C on 3 cores with no overclocking, I shutdown to check my BIOS settings and she crashed and wouldn't boot until I let it sit and cool a while, I guess I'll be pulling the cooler out of my Z97 rig and putting it in the UD3P, maybe it'll help, then I'll get a better cooler maybe even a rad and see if I can't get down to some normal temps, the cooler in my Z97 is the standard hyper 212 evo but I upgraded the fans to two 95 CFM fans, maybe that'll help some for now until I get a better cooler.

Edit: I double checked everything, the CPU fan wasn't connected well, I wiggled it and seated it better and now with a stock Intel cooler it idles at 43°-48°, much better, still getting s better cooler before I start overclocking it though, might still try the evo and see how it goes with a try at OC.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I booted my UD3P with an x5460, everything booted and ran fine running Linux, I installed a couple of drivers and system monitoring tools and then checked temps, the x5460 was at 90°C on 3 cores with no overclocking, I shutdown to check my BIOS settings and she crashed and wouldn't boot until I let it sit and cool a while, I guess I'll be pulling the cooler out of my Z97 rig and putting it in the UD3P, maybe it'll help, then I'll get a better cooler maybe even a rad and see if I can't get down to some normal temps, the cooler in my Z97 is the standard hyper 212 evo but I upgraded the fans to two 95 CFM fans, maybe that'll help some for now until I get a better cooler.
> 
> Edit: I double checked everything, the CPU fan wasn't connected well, I wiggled it and seated it better and now with a stock Intel cooler it idles at 43°-48°, much better, still getting s better cooler before I start overclocking it though, might still try the evo and see how it goes with a try at OC.


Sweet board







Mine can do 459 @ stock chipset voltages, 471 with a little bump to 1.16 V NB. you have plenty of room to o/c that guy








the 212 evo should be fine till 4 ghz maybe beyond, ask the expert antsf1990.................


----------



## SpiritusRaptorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> bios.zip 522k .zip file


Thank you so much besttt! It did the trick! I am now fully operational on Windows 10. You guys are the best.

Cheers!!


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiritusRaptorr*
> 
> Thank you so much besttt! It did the trick! I am now fully operational on Windows 10. You guys are the best.
> 
> Cheers!!


a wide list of injected bioses is available here:
http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> Sweet board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine can do 459 @ stock chipset voltages, 471 with a little bump to 1.16 V NB. you have plenty of room to o/c that guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 212 evo should be fine till 4 ghz maybe beyond, ask the expert antsf1990.................


Or me...wot am i choped liver LOL
if you're in the uk

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/cooler-master-tpc-800-universal-high-end-gaming-cpu-cooler-heatsink-without-fan-(passive)-without-fa

normally 60 reduced to 15 craps on the hyper 212


----------



## psyfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I put my ep45 ud3p together and I got my x5460 in today. Is there a modded BIOS with kets' mods available anywhere? Ive read that it should work without a modded BIOS but if I'd get better results with any of the modded BIOSes with extra tweaks in them then I'd like to get it and the correct way to flash it. Does anybody know if there's anything that will improve things for me before I install the CPU?


if its a certain chipset then yeh raid can be upgraded too.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I put my ep45 ud3p together and I got my x5460 in today. Is there a modded BIOS with kets' mods available anywhere? Ive read that it should work without a modded BIOS but if I'd get better results with any of the modded BIOSes with extra tweaks in them then I'd like to get it and the correct way to flash it. Does anybody know if there's anything that will improve things for me before I install the CPU?
> 
> 
> 
> if its a certain chipset then yeh raid can be upgraded too.
Click to expand...

I've never used a RAID configuration but I AM going to on this board and the ASrock Z97 extreme 4, I was gonna give the xp941 a try because that's new stuff to me, I like the sound of 10gb/s(I know it probably won't get those speeds). I'm actually considering going to the Z97 extreme 6 because the PCB is a bit more durable and it has m.2 plus ultra m.2 so I can try the XP941 in one slot and the SM951(32gb/s sounds even better) in the other slot. Would RAID work with those and a couple of SSDs together.

What RAID level is recommended? I know RAID 0 is faster on R/W, but I'm kinda liking 5&6 as well(probably better for a server I'd think).

What certain chipset were you talking about? And what do I need to upgrade RAID on the UD3P?


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyfy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> Sweet board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine can do 459 @ stock chipset voltages, 471 with a little bump to 1.16 V NB. you have plenty of room to o/c that guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 212 evo should be fine till 4 ghz maybe beyond, ask the expert antsf1990.................
> 
> 
> 
> Or me...wot am i choped liver LOL
> if you're in the uk
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/cooler-master-tpc-800-universal-high-end-gaming-cpu-cooler-heatsink-without-fan-(passive)-without-fa
> 
> normally 60 reduced to 15 craps on the hyper 212
Click to expand...

Is that better than a phanteks
PH-TC14PE? I was going to upgrade the Z97 with that or a 240mm rad(undecided) because that rig has a 4790k and that baby gets hot quick, I want to get some extreme cooling going in that rig before I OC it.

I guess I could get the one you linked for the UD3P and put the evo 212 in my P5Q-EM or let it go with the P5Q-E I'm giving away.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I booted my UD3P with an x5460, everything booted and ran fine running Linux, I installed a couple of drivers and system monitoring tools and then checked temps, the x5460 was at 90°C on 3 cores with no overclocking, I shutdown to check my BIOS settings and she crashed and wouldn't boot until I let it sit and cool a while, I guess I'll be pulling the cooler out of my Z97 rig and putting it in the UD3P, maybe it'll help, then I'll get a better cooler maybe even a rad and see if I can't get down to some normal temps, the cooler in my Z97 is the standard hyper 212 evo but I upgraded the fans to two 95 CFM fans, maybe that'll help some for now until I get a better cooler.
> 
> Edit: I double checked everything, the CPU fan wasn't connected well, I wiggled it and seated it better and now with a stock Intel cooler it idles at 43°-48°, much better, still getting s better cooler before I start overclocking it though, might still try the evo and see how it goes with a try at OC.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine can do 459 @ stock chipset voltages, 471 with a little bump to 1.16 V NB. you have plenty of room to o/c that guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 212 evo should be fine till 4 ghz maybe beyond, ask the expert antsf1990.................
Click to expand...

I think I fell in love with 775-771, I've gotten a P5Q-E, P5Q- EM and a P5Q Pro along with the UD3P, all in the last two months just so I could play around with this mod, lol. I've got the P5Q-EM, P5Q Pro and the UD3P together so far. I'm giving the P5Q-E to a friend because I got it free and with the other three I don't need it. I've got a few dual cores: E6600, E6700 and E8500, two X5460's(might get X5470 but not sure I want to pay twice what the 5460's cost just to get a marginal difference, I don't think it'll OC high enough over the 5460 enough to justify the extra expense) and two Q6600's to play with as well, lol.

I'm new to getting this deep into custom builds and overclocking but I think I'll enjoy playing with these little projects.

I'll be building more than a few more rigs in the next year. I'm gonna do a 1366, 2011 and a 2011-3 to play with some 6 and 8 cores. This is just too much fun.

I've even ordered a better motherboard for my laptop with a discreet nvidia 525 in it so I can try sticking an i7-2860QM in it(only concern is heat). I'm gonna try the best thermal compound that money can buy and get a laptop cooler and maybe see if I can find a higher CFM fan but I might have to find and mod one to get better than what is in it. I'm hoping it'll work and stay cool, if not I'll throw an i7 2670QM or i7 2760QM.


----------



## Droidriven

..


----------



## antsf1990

Soo.....
I Sold P5Q £45 inc post (171912487858)
Brought Striker 2 Extreme £43 inc post (361375866172)
Sold DDR2 1000Mhz CL5 G.skill £65 inc post (171833972926) (171912488164)
Brought 2x 4gb 2133Mhz Corsair £50 inc post (121675943539)
Made £19.50 

P5Q = 4.3Ghz (1.375Vcore) 1000Mhz CL5 (5ns) 1720FSB

Striker 2 Extreme = 4.3Ghz (1.375Vcore BIOS/1.4Vcore Windows) 1720FSB / 1720Mhz CL9 (5.2ns) RAM (1:2 RATIO







)

Not bad considering I made £20



EDIT
1000% STABLE @ 9-9-9-23 @ 1720 mhz (5.2ns)


----------



## Droidriven

@antsf1990, I've looked around for some splash screens to run through mylogo when I flash the BIOS but I'm not finding anything I like. I'm looking for an awesome Asus splash, is there anywhere I can specifically find some Asus splash screens?

The ones I've checked out are either the necessary resolution but aren't very good ones, or pretty cool but not the necessary resolution, even converting the ones i like to the correct resolution in windows paint isn't getting me the results I'm looking for, once converted to 640x480 they are distorted, using a lower resolution isn't satisfactory either because the pic is then too small.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> @antsf1990, I've looked around for some splash screens to run through mylogo when I flash the BIOS but I'm not finding anything I like. I'm looking for an awesome Asus splash, is there anywhere I can specifically find some Asus splash screens?
> 
> The ones I've checked out are either the necessary resolution but aren't very good ones, or pretty cool but not the necessary resolution, even converting the ones i like to the correct resolution in windows paint isn't getting me the results I'm looking for, once converted to 640x280 they are distorted, using a lower resolution isn't satisfactory either because the pic is then too small.


Send me a link or upload 1 You want and i will resize but keep as much quality as i can....

Theres some good boot logos here:
http://rog.asus.com/wallpapers/gallery/rog-wallpaper-collection-2013/

and

http://rog.asus.com/wallpapers/gallery/rog-wallpaper-collection-2012/

They will need resizing..... Dont use Asus update to resize as it takes away alot of quality........


----------



## GorjaSS

Hi, sorry in advance for the incorrect language, I am from another country and my level of English is small, so I'll write with grammatical errors , please forgive me =) ...
The question is whether someone set the motherboard ASUS P5N32 - E SLI PLUS processors intel xeon e54xx, whether they work on this motherboard without updating the BIOS. Many forums visited, but on this motherboard found nothing. Maybe someone had a similar experience ?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorjaSS*
> 
> Hi, sorry in advance for the incorrect language, I am from another country and my level of English is small, so I'll write with grammatical errors , please forgive me =) ...
> The question is whether someone set the motherboard ASUS P5N32 - E SLI PLUS processors intel xeon e54xx, whether they work on this motherboard without updating the BIOS. Many forums visited, but on this motherboard found nothing. Maybe someone had a similar experience ?


No, but english very good


----------



## crossmission

Hi, been meaning to post for a long time but when I start reading on this forum everything else just blacks out, been a happy 771to775 owner, mostly due to this thread, since last March. I'm running it on a HP dx2400. Mobo is a Pegatron 2A73h for anyone needing a reference. If anyone knows of a modded BIOS for this board they would help me greatly since the stock settings lack any OC capabilities.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorjaSS*
> 
> Hi, sorry in advance for the incorrect language, I am from another country and my level of English is small, so I'll write with grammatical errors , please forgive me =) ...
> The question is whether someone set the motherboard ASUS P5N32 - E SLI PLUS processors intel xeon e54xx, whether they work on this motherboard without updating the BIOS. Many forums visited, but on this motherboard found nothing. Maybe someone had a similar experience ?


The modded bios file is available here:
https://mega.nz/#!ulhj1YQL!iNwwwW5C4h-tRzle7BZn72eGMoKw-vIp7MckkSbo2hI

the latest bios does not support Q9450 and Q9550 so as pointed out by mouacyk, your board will not support the Xeon 5xxx natively


----------



## bolc

New heatsink came today...

E5440 @ 4.04 prim95 stable @ 1.275 V, temp CPU below 60C. Scores 6100 / 1760 pts @ CPUMARK
X5450 @ 4.25 Ghz primstable @ 1.34 V, temp CPU is highish, with a max at 80C. Scores 6500 / 1850 pts @ CPUMARK. X sucks ...


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> New heatsink came today...
> 
> E5440 @ 4.04 prim95 stable @ 1.275 V, temp CPU below 60C. Scores 6100 / 1760 pts @ CPUMARK
> X5450 @ 4.25 Ghz primstable @ 1.33 V, temp CPU is highish, with a max at 80C. Scores 6500 / 1850 pts @ CPUMARK. X sucks ...


Running 1 @ 4040Ghz and 1 @ 4250 lol
Show me Your "Prime Stable" Please
Runiing Your motherboard @ 1880FSB What Motherboard Voltages and gtl?
Im running 4.3Ghz @ 1.375Vcore.. Max temp 69c
The ONLY voltage not on Minimum/Default is the Vcore


----------



## besttt

http://valid.x86.fr/bfb8ut


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Show me Your "Prime Stable" Please
> Runiing Your motherboard @ 1880FSB What Motherboard Voltages and gtl?
> Im running 4.3Ghz @ 1.375Vcore.. Max temp 69c
> The ONLY voltage not on Minimum/Default is the Vcore!


You don't have any voltages on AUTO ?

On the P5Q, 475 Mhz FSB (Quadpumped 1900) is achieved stable at 1.24 V FSB Term and 1.28 V NB (from the top of my head). GTL are auto, i.e. x 0.63. These were the settings for the E5440 to get 4.04 ghz primstable ~1h.

For the X5450 I use 472 now to get a "round" 4.25 Ghz clock. It runs at hot as with the other paste, I guess the internal heatcontact of the IHS on the Si dies is not so good anymore. This guy wants to be delidded I guess...







Is far too hot for my taste. Will see what the others X5450 and X5460 say...



Ps: I am testing outside on my little homemade bench pc, I use the P5Q Pro turbo board. With the Ep45-ud3p (in the pc), my chipset voltages are even lower than that to get the same FSB. 459 is at stock (NORMAL defined by Gigabyte are 1.20 V FSB term, 1.10 V NB), and 471 is with 1.20 on FSB Term, and 1.16 V on NB...


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/bfb8ut


nice. can do 4.46 Ghz on a "poor" X5450, is your 4.7 Ghz stable ?
http://valid.x86.fr/ca9nbi


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> nice. can do 4.46 Ghz on a "poor" X5450, is your 4.7 Ghz stable ?
> http://valid.x86.fr/ca9nbi


yes only at winter at summer iam at 4250


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/bfb8ut


Liquid nitrogen would be needed for the E54XX


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Liquid nitrogen would be needed for the E54XX


no I have thermalright silver arrow extreme


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> You don't have any voltages on AUTO ?
> 
> On the P5Q, 475 Mhz FSB (Quadpumped 1900) is achieved stable at 1.24 V FSB Term and 1.28 V NB (from the top of my head). GTL are auto, i.e. x 0.63. These were the settings for the E5440 to get 4.04 ghz primstable ~1h.
> 
> For the X5450 I use 472 now to get a "round" 4.25 Ghz clock. It runs at hot as with the other paste, I guess the internal heatcontact of the IHS on the Si dies is not so good anymore. This guy wants to be delidded I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don 't worry I will post prim95/hwmonitor/cpu-z screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps: I am testing outside on my little homemade bench pc, I use the P5Q Pro turbo board. With the Ep45-ud3p (in the pc), my chipset voltages are even lower than that to get the same FSB. 459 is at stock (NORMAL defined by Gigabyte are 1.20 V FSB term, 1.10 V NB), and 471 is with 1.20 on FSB Term, and 1.16 V on NB...


All AUTO Turned Off (Even Ram Timmings)

Here is My 1000% Stable System.. (In Detail)

4300Mhz CPU Frequency (430x10)
1720FSB (430BUSS)
1720Mhz RAM (9-9-9-23) (5.2ns) (1:2 Ratio)
HD7970 @ 1050/1425
1TB Harddrive (RAID0 / 2x 500gb )

Voltage -
Vcore 1.375 BIOS / 1.408V Windows
Northbridge (Default/Minimum)
SB Default (Default/Minimum)
Vtt/FSb Term 1.1 (Default/Minimum)
DDr3 Term 0.75 (Default/Minimum)
memory 1.5v (Default/Minimum)
CPU PLL 1.5 (Default/Minimum)
CPU GTL (Default/Minimum)
NB GTL (Default/Minimum)
DDR3 GTL (Default/Minimum)

Ram Timmings.... @ 1720
CL 9
RCD 9
RP 9
RAS 23
REFI 7
RC 44
WR 13
WTR 7
RTP 7
FAW 33
Cycle time 9.38ns


----------



## bolc

Do you disable load-line calibration ?
I tend to remark that having it enabled makes CPU temps much higher compared to disabled + 100 mV (to account for Vdrop) ... Well is not that huge but 3-4 C lower. Does not decrease enough anywyas...


----------



## antsf1990

Load-Line Calibration = Enabled....
I have not tested without Loadline calibration
But I will have alook


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Load-Line Calibration = Enabled....
> I have not tested without Loadline calibration
> But I will have alook


I flashed the ket's modded BIOS on the P5Q pro and installed the x5460. It boots to BIOS fine and it starts windows but freezes at the windows logo, running startup repair does nothing. I've tried everything short of reinstalling. I don't want to have to do that but I will if needed, I was trying to avoid picking through all the drivers I have downloaded and saved, I can't remember which ones were the old ones that aren't needed.

Is there something I need to do in the BIOS besides loading default settings to get it booting to start with?

Edit: I booted to windows recovery and did system restore and still frezzing.

I guess I'll try reinstalling, ungh!!


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I flashed the ket's modded BIOS on the P5Q pro and installed the x5460. It boots to BIOS fine and it starts windows but freezes at the windows logo, running startup repair does nothing. I've tried everything short of reinstalling. I don't want to have to do that but I will if needed, I was trying to avoid picking through all the drivers I have downloaded and saved, I can't remember which ones were the old ones that aren't needed.
> 
> Is there something I need to do in the BIOS besides loading default settings to get it booting to start with?
> 
> Edit: I booted to windows recovery and did system restore and still frezzing.
> 
> I guess I'll try reinstalling, ungh!!


Microcodes??

Sounds Like corrupted data.... If start up repair don't work and Your 100% stable or @ default settings and it wont boot in safe mode? then You should try reinstalling......
If it boots to safe mode problem could possibly be repaired....


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I flashed the ket's modded BIOS on the P5Q pro and installed the x5460. It boots to BIOS fine and it starts windows but freezes at the windows logo, running startup repair does nothing. I've tried everything short of reinstalling. I don't want to have to do that but I will if needed, I was trying to avoid picking through all the drivers I have downloaded and saved, I can't remember which ones were the old ones that aren't needed.
> 
> Is there something I need to do in the BIOS besides loading default settings to get it booting to start with?
> 
> Edit: I booted to windows recovery and did system restore and still frezzing.
> 
> I guess I'll try reinstalling, ungh!!
> 
> 
> 
> Microcodes??
> 
> Sounds Like corrupted data.... If start up repair don't work and Your 100% stable or @ default settings and it wont boot in safe mode? then You should try reinstalling......
> If it boots to safe mode problem could possibly be repaired....
Click to expand...

All attempts at safe mode just bootloop to startup repair.

In attempted to reinstall from disc but it won't load further than the mouse indicator showing up.

Edit: reinstalling keeping everything in windows.old, I'll pull what I need from there. Hopefully it works.


----------



## Droidriven

OK, reinstalled windows and all drivers again. Xeon stable, now where do I start with a good overclock starting @4GHz? I'm not familiar with this BIOS or what settings and values I need to start with.

Asus P5Q pro
X5460
8GB DDR2 800mhz

I'm using a crappy geforce 210 until I can figure out what is going on with the 9800GT, it was working with this motherboard before it was shipped.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Soo.....
> 
> Im running 4.3Ghz @ 1.375Vcore.. Max temp 69c


I have finally noticed you use a Tjmax of 85C from your previous screen (I leave it to 100 and only care abuot the distance to T junction).
So at 69C you are are 16C from Tjmax. That the max core temp I assume. Your Tcpu or Tcase (or whatever is calle din hwmonitor or everest, or occt) must be quite higher than 63C, isn't it ?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> I have finally noticed you use a Tjmax of 85C from your previous screen (I leave it to 100 and only care abuot the distance to T junction).
> So at 69C you are are 16C from Tjmax. That the max core temp I assume. Your Tcpu or Tcase (or whatever is calle din hwmonitor or everest, or occt) must be quite higher than 63C, isn't it ?


The TJ Max for the X5470 is 85C!
There for setting my TJ-Max to 100 would give me much higher temps and highly inaccurate temps..
X54XX Xeons all have a Thermal Junction of 85c

If You cant set the TJ-MAX to 85C then its pretty pointless trying to monitor Your temps....
HW Monitor will let You set the TJ-MAX

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/intel-dts-specs,news-29460.html

You use a E54XX so using a Temp monitor that is set to 100 TJ-Max is a pointless Exercise!!!


----------



## kizwan

Don't worry about TJmax. Just use whatever values set by the monitoring software.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Don't worry about TJmax. Just use whatever values set by the monitoring software.


If Your using a Temp Monitor that is set to 100 tj Max and Your CPU has a T-J Max of 85 then it will be giving You Wrong temps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> OK, reinstalled windows and all drivers again. Xeon stable, now where do I start with a good overclock starting @4GHz? I'm not familiar with this BIOS or what settings and values I need to start with.
> 
> Asus P5Q pro
> X5460
> 8GB DDR2 800mhz
> 
> I'm using a crappy geforce 210 until I can figure out what is going on with the 9800GT, it was working with this motherboard before it was shipped.


Sweet board








4 ghz = 9.5 x 421 Mhz FSB

Fix your chipset voltages to NORMAL or the minimum of the list (NB 1.10V, FSB term 1.10 V, pcie sata, sata 1.10 1.50, etc)
fix pci-e frequency to 100
enable load line calibration
disable C1E, C2E, c-state Techolongy
disable spread spectrum
set CPU voltage to Vid, if you have a E0 stepping you should be able to boot. If not, increase the Vocre by + 50 mV
fix ram frequency to 842 (coeff x2), timings 5-5-5-15, voltage to what is it built for, hopefully your ram can stand 842 Mhz ...?
finally set FSB to 421


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> The TJ Max for the X5470 is 85C!
> There for setting my TJ-Max to 100 would give me much higher temps and highly inaccurate temps..
> X54XX Xeons all have a Thermal Junction of 85c
> 
> If You cant set the TJ-MAX to 85C then its pretty pointless trying to monitor Your temps....
> HW Monitor will let You set the TJ-MAX
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/intel-dts-specs,news-29460.html
> 
> You use a E54XX so using a Temp monitor that is set to 100 TJ-Max is a pointless Exercise!!!


Yeah, 85C for X54xx and E54xx, and 70C for L54xx except L5408.

"I have finally noticed you use a Tjmax of 85C from your previous screen (*I leave it to 100 and only care abuot the distance to T junction*).
*So at 69C you are are 16C from Tjmax.*"

man you need some balance and reading, Jeeeesh. Core temp, real temp, hwmonitor, sure they can adjust the temps by adding or substract the value you input.
I know it is a Tjmax of 85. Whether I set 100 or 85, it does not matter, what matters is the distance to T junction, which I can read or calculate...
And setting Tjmax to 100 rather than 85C does not make the reading inaccurate (loss of precision) it simply shifts it by 15C but does not make 15 x 1.xx (whatever xx is) leading to imprecision.

Anyways, reading of core temp is just an indication, that is more inaccurate by conception than Tcase to describe the processor temperature, which is the temp to track...


----------



## bolc

The top value matters, called CPU in the temperatures section


Ps: core temps are not listed here


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> Yeah, 85C for X54xx and E54xx, and 70C for L54xx except L5408.
> 
> man you need some balance and reading, Jeeeesh. Core temp, real temp, hwmonitor, sure they can adjust the temps by adding or substract the value you input.
> I know it is a Tjmax of 85. Whether I set 100 or 85, it does not matter, what matters is the distance to T junction, which I can read or calculate...
> And setting Tjmax to 100 rather than 85C does not make the reading inaccurate (loss of precision) it simply shifts it by 15C but does not make 15 x 1.xx (whatever xx is) leading to imprecision.
> 
> Anyways, reading of core temp is just an indication, that is more inaccurate by conception than Tcase to describe the processor temperature, which is the temp to track...


The TJ-Max is The Thermal Junction Max.. Setting the Tj-Max to 100 Will mean when Your at Your max thermal Juntion (85C) It will think Your Temp is 100C (100 TJ-Max) So why then would You use it to read Your Temps????

Also It dont mean Your temps are offset by 15c
Its upto 15c.. That does not mean when set @ 100 tj Max that it is 15c higher!
E.G
If Your CPU is 80% from the TJMax of 85 = 68c
If Your CPU is 80% from the TJMax of 100 = 80c
Thats a 12c higher

x5470 Has a thermal Juntion of 85c = So having my TJ-Max Set to 100c would tell me my temp is 80c when its 68c SO THAT IS INACCURATE!!!!!!

Also Why would anyone bother to calculate the difference? ^^
When anyone could get a program that will let You input Your CPUs Thermal Junction Max??

E54XX
and
X54XX
both have a TJ-MAX of 85 there for my temp readings are as accurate as possible...
Also the closer You get to Your CPUs Thermal Junction Max the more accurate Your temps will become.....


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Don't worry about TJmax. Just use whatever values set by the monitoring software.
> 
> 
> 
> If Your using a Temp Monitor that is set to 100 tj Max and Your CPU has a T-J Max of 85 then it will be giving You Wrong temps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

TJmax value is stored in MSR 0x1A2 register. However, Intel only started storing TJmx value in the MSR 0x1A2 register when 1st Gen Intel Core processor was introduced. Processors used in this thread are Core 2 based. So it doesn't matter whatever TJmax value was set to. Whether you want to set it to 85C or 100C, it doesn't matter. People shouldn't worry what is the correct TJmax is.

Intel processors contain a Digital Thermal Sensor (DTS) that reports temperatures as a relative offset from 0. Basically it is like a countdown clock, as your CPU heats up, DTS value will decrease too. Once DTS = 0, CPU will start throttling. This is why I said you shouldn't worry about TJmax. DTS will determine when CPU should thermal throttling or thermal shutdown.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> TJmax value is stored in MSR 0x1A2 register. However, Intel only started storing TJmx value in the MSR 0x1A2 register when 1st Gen Intel Core processor was introduced. Processors used in this thread are Core 2 based. So it doesn't matter whatever TJmax value was set to. Whether you want to set it to 85C or 100C, it doesn't matter. People shouldn't worry what is the correct TJmax is.
> 
> Intel processors contain a Digital Thermal Sensor (DTS) that reports temperatures as a relative offset from 0. Basically it is like a countdown clock, as your CPU heats up, DTS value will decrease too. Once DTS = 0, CPU will start throttling. This is why I said you shouldn't worry about TJmax. DTS will determine when CPU should thermal throttling or thermal shutdown.


REALLY









The Core 2 Based CPUs have a Tcase Thermal Diode and a Digital thermometer (DTS) akaTJunction... Monitoring TJunction was around before the I series CPUs!!!

The Method in witch the Core 2 based Measures the CPU Junction Temps can be in accurate... But its easy to reach the sensors max and check the temps then repeat this process with a high number of CPUs.... until You have a fairly accurate conclusion.... That conclusion is that the X5470 has a TJ max of around 85c according to intel... The DTS sensor has a max temp AKA TJ-Max That temp will not be 100 accurate but its still worth setting accordingly with the sensors max....

Also the DTS is a Digital Thermal Sensor that sensors the CPU Junction... It has a Max temp That max Temp for the X5470 is around 85c! So there for My TJ max is 85c! I know this sensor is not accurate BUT Like i stated above! I have set mine to 85 for my temps to be as accurate as possible!!!

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/intel-dts-cpu,6300.html

The distance to my TJ Max is about 20% @ 100% Load
According to intel the "DTS" max is around 85c for the X54xx so I have set my accordingly......


----------



## antsf1990

EDIT!!
The LESS sensor movement You have the more inaccurate the TJ Temps will be....


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> TJmax value is stored in MSR 0x1A2 register. However, Intel only started storing TJmx value in the MSR 0x1A2 register when 1st Gen Intel Core processor was introduced. Processors used in this thread are Core 2 based. So it doesn't matter whatever TJmax value was set to. Whether you want to set it to 85C or 100C, it doesn't matter. People shouldn't worry what is the correct TJmax is.
> 
> Intel processors contain a Digital Thermal Sensor (DTS) that reports temperatures as a relative offset from 0. Basically it is like a countdown clock, as your CPU heats up, DTS value will decrease too. Once DTS = 0, CPU will start throttling. This is why I said you shouldn't worry about TJmax. DTS will determine when CPU should thermal throttling or thermal shutdown.
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Core 2 Based CPUs have a Tcase Thermal Diode and a Digital thermometer (DTS) akaTJunction... Monitoring TJunction was around before the I series CPUs!!!
> 
> The Method in witch the Core 2 based Measures the CPU Junction Temps can be in accurate... But its easy to reach the sensors max and check the temps then repeat this process with a high number of CPUs.... until You have a fairly accurate conclusion.... That conclusion is that the X5470 has a TJ max of around 85c according to intel... The DTS sensor has a max temp AKA TJ-Max That temp will not be 100 accurate but its still worth setting accordingly with the sensors max....
> 
> Also the DTS is a Digital Thermal Sensor that sensors the CPU Junction... It has a Max temp That max Temp for the X5470 is around 85c! So there for My TJ max is 85c! I know this sensor is not accurate BUT Like i stated above! I have set mine to 85 for my temps to be as accurate as possible!!!
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/intel-dts-cpu,6300.html
> 
> The distance to my TJ Max is about 20% @ 100% Load
> According to intel the "DTS" max is around 85c for the X54xx so I have set my accordingly......
Click to expand...

Nope, DTS is not Tjunction or TJmax. I didn't comment on DTS accuracy but only comment on the function of the DTS. DTS sensors can become stuck & less accurate below certain temperature but accuracy increases above certain temperature. For DTS accuracy, check *this article*.

If you can find the Intel paper, the number (85C for X5470 for example) actually was released as TJ Target. Even Intel doesn't call it TJmax.

If you want accurate reading, check out BIOS CPU temp reading & compare it with CPU temp reading in windows (with TJmax set to 85C & 100C). If you want it to make sense then the difference between CPU temp reading (idle) in windows & BIOS CPU temp reading should not too big.

Like I said, you can set TJmax to any value you want though. I'm just saying don't worry much about what is the real TJmax value is. The DTS sensors was design for controlling when to thermal throttling or thermal shutdown & they do work great for these purposes. They were never designed for 100% accurate core temperature reporting.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Nope, DTS is not Tjunction or TJmax. I didn't comment on DTS accuracy but only comment on the function of the DTS. DTS sensors can become stuck & less accurate below certain temperature but accuracy increases above certain temperature. For DTS accuracy, check *this article*.
> 
> If you can find the Intel paper, the number (85C for X5470 for example) actually was released as TJ Target. Even Intel doesn't call it TJmax.
> 
> If you want accurate reading, check out BIOS CPU temp reading & compare it with CPU temp reading in windows (with TJmax set to 85C & 100C). If you want it to make sense then the difference between CPU temp reading (idle) in windows & BIOS CPU temp reading should not too big.
> 
> Like I said, you can set TJmax to any value you want though. I'm just saying don't worry much about what is the real TJmax value is. The DTS sensors was design for controlling when to thermal throttling or thermal shutdown & they do work great for these purposes. They were never designed for 100% accurate core temperature reporting.


What does the DTS Sensor??? The Thermal Junction!

BTW Acording to RealTemp

Real Temp is a temperature monitoring program designed for all Intel single Core, Dual Core and Quad Core processors. Each core on these processors has a digital thermal sensor (DTS) that reports temperature data relative to TJMax









Asus Probe II Program is linked to the motherboard So whatever Asus Probe tells me the BIOS would tell me the same... The temps go up in line with Real temp when My CPU TJ Max is set to 85c... So even My ASUS Motherboard has set my TJ Max set to 85c.. Also TJ Target is not The TJ Max and You keep referring to different Series of Processors to prove nothing... Your just talking "£$%

TJMax is not a clearly defined value it varies for each processor! Intel released a lot of information last year but they now refer to this data as TJ Target. Actual TJMax for any processor can either be equal to TJ Target or in some cases it might be slightly higher than the Intel listed TJ Target. Unfortunately, Intel did not provide the user community with any information about how much TJMax tends to vary for each Processor. Based on testing and reports from users, a 5C difference doesn't seem too unusual with 65nm and TJMax might vary by -10C in the 45 nm CPUs.

Intel did release the TJ TARGET (DTS Specs) for the Core 2 based CPUs
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/intel-dts-specs,6517.html

Either way im leaving my RealTemp Temperature Reading @ 85 TJ Max (The same as My motherboard/BIOS temps read)


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> The TJ-Max is The Thermal Junction Max.. Setting the Tj-Max to 100 Will mean when Your at Your max thermal Juntion (85C) It will think Your Temp is 100C (100 TJ-Max) So why then would You use it to read Your Temps????
> 
> *Also It dont mean Your temps are offset by 15c*
> Its upto 15c.. That does not mean when set @ 100 tj Max that it is 15c higher!
> E.G
> If Your CPU is 80% from the TJMax of 85 = 68c
> If Your CPU is 80% from the TJMax of 100 = 80c
> Thats a 12c higher
> 
> x5470 Has a thermal Juntion of 85c = So having my TJ-Max Set to 100c would tell me my temp is 80c when its 68c SO THAT IS INACCURATE!!!!!!
> 
> Also Why would anyone bother to calculate the difference? ^^
> When anyone could get a program that will let You input Your CPUs Thermal Junction Max??


I use HWMONITOR, haven 't seen the option to set Tjmax, as easily as in real temp or core temp. In the first you type in Tjmax, in the second you apply an offset. And the result is the same on the display when the load is 100%, as in idle!

Yes it does offset by 15C when you set Tjmax to 85C! Look at real temp results set to Tjmax=85C, and what hwmonitor shows by default at with 100C: exactly 15C difference for the first 2 cores, 14C for the 3rd and 4th, and that's likely a rounding issue.
The sensors reports the difference (distance) to Tjmax, if you change Tjmax the value change by the offset but the difference remains the same


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> I use HWMONITOR, haven 't seen the option to set Tjmax, as easily as in real temp or core temp. In the first you type in Tjmax, in the second you apply an offset. And the result is the same on the display when the load is 100%, as in idle!
> 
> Yes it does offset by 15C when you set Tjmax to 85C! Look at real temp results set to Tjmax=85C, and what hwmonitor shows by default at with 100C: exactly 15C difference for the first 2 cores, 14C for the 3rd and 4th, and that's likely a rounding issue.
> The sensors reports the difference (distance) to Tjmax, if you change Tjmax the value change by the offset but the difference remains the same


Try HWMonitor its very similar and will let you set the TJ Max....

http://download.fosshub.com/Protected/expiretime=1442257749;badurl=aHR0cDovL3d3dy5mb3NzaHViLmNvbS9IV2lORk8uaHRtbA==/d9aede27cc87bfd2b92e90a9c367b2d9d28529da296b2646e75f1f413b01f3d9/HWiNFO/hw64_504.exe

or look about for how to set the TJ Max


----------



## bolc

I got much better X5450 chips now. O/c to 4.13 at low temps (Tjmax pristine 100C, Tcase is what matters to me once more and that's a 60ish; more than 30C from Tjmax. Max CPUTIN and MOBO temp are 2x the real, that's due to a bug of Hwmonitor on P5Qs...)



At 4.275 Ghz (ongoing), temps stay under 65C and the chip needs 1.35V to be stable. Noo too bad


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> I got much better X5450 chips now. O/c to 4.13 at low temps (Tjmax pristine 100C, Tcase is what matters to me once more and that's a 60ish; more than 30C from Tjmax. Max CPUTIN and MOBO temp are 2x the real, that's due to a bug of Hwmonitor on P5Qs...)
> 
> 
> 
> At 4.275 Ghz (ongoing), temps stay under 65C and the chip needs 1.35V to be stable. Noo too bad


Once installed HWInfo click run sensors only

This is Mine:


It will tell You everything You need to know about Your Voltages and Temps Etc Etc


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Try *HWMonitor* its very similar and will let you set the TJ Max....
> 
> http://download.fosshub.com/Protected/expiretime=1442257749;badurl=aHR0cDovL3d3dy5mb3NzaHViLmNvbS9IV2lORk8uaHRtbA==/d9aede27cc87bfd2b92e90a9c367b2d9d28529da296b2646e75f1f413b01f3d9/HWiNFO/hw64_504.exe


HWinfo







It will give the same as real temp I think man... or core temp with an adjust offset of 15C... will try now...



after setting Tjmax to 85C...:


it does an offset that's all ... the sum of the core temp + distance shown in these three softwares = Tjmax.



now in a burn test, I set core temp with a -15C poffset, set Tjmax in rela temp to 85 as in hwinfo:

the temps are the same within 1C which is the roudning accuracy and reading 'simultaneity'
and *** is a CPU temp > than the tmeps of the CORES ??? It is meaning less. IMO, Tjmax for X54xx and E54xx are 100C, point !


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> HWinfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will give the same as real temp I think man... or core temp with an adjust offset of 15C... will try now...
> 
> 
> 
> after setting Tjmax to 85C...:
> 
> 
> it does an offset that's all ... the sum of the core temp + distance shown in these three softwares = Tjmax.
> 
> 
> 
> now in a burn test, I set core temp with a -15C poffset, set Tjmax in rela temp to 85 as in hwinfo:
> 
> the temps are the same within 1C which is the roudning accuracy and reading 'simultaneity'
> and *** is a CPU temp > than the tmeps of the CORES ??? It is meaning less. IMO, Tjmax for X54xx and E54xx are 100C, point !


OK I see what Your saying.........









BUT

Then Why is the offset of -15c In the TJ-Max on real temp still providing the same temp as Core Temp @ 100 TJ Max

The Core temp has 100 TJ Max so have You would have to offset -15c on the TJ Max... to get the same same Temps :-/

I have My temps in line with Most other Users (85) and in line with the Motherboard Readings According to ASUS Motherboard Monitoring Programs.... And according to Intel... The X54XX and E54XX Dont have 100c TJ Max... They are designed to run a Max temp of 65c so setting the TJ Max to 100c is just plain stupid!!!!!!
So intel designed a CPU not run over 65c for prolonged use BUT designed it only throttle down @ 100c is that what Your trying to tell me, If so its a pointless exercise!!
To think every CPU has a TJ Max of 100C is also "£$% Stupid!

I Would Rather Listen to My ASUS Motherboard and adjust My temps according to them


----------



## unclewebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> IMO, Tjmax for X54xx and E54xx are 100C, point !


I agree. Look at your reported CPU temperature. If you use a TJ Max value of 85°C, your reported core temperatures when your CPU is loaded is less than your CPU temperature. That is impossible. The peak core temperature during a stress test like Prime95 Small FFTs is going to be significantly higher than the CPU temperature. The Inquirer has an infrared picture of a Core 2 Duo under load which shows a 30°C gradient between the peak core temperature where the DTS sensors are located compared to other parts of the CPU package.

http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1004378/why-nvidia-chips-defective

With a better heatsink, the size of this difference decreases but there is still going to be a significant difference. Whatever the real TJ Max value for these CPUs is, it is probably a lot closer to 100°C than it is to 85°C.

antsf1990 - The information that Intel finally released about their Core 2 Duo / Quad based temperature sensors has nothing to do with TJ Max. They came up with a new term called TJ Target and then they stated that actual TJ Max might be higher. This gave them lots of wiggle room and allowed them to post whatever numbers they wanted to. You may not realize this but the numbers they released were actually released twice. The first set of numbers were completely unbelievable. After getting some negative feedback, they came out and said there had been a mistake and then they released a second set of TJ Target numbers. TJ Max and TJ Target might be the same for some of the CPUs on that list but for many of the CPUs, those numbers are not TJ Max so they are meaningless. If you adjust monitoring software so it uses the TJ Target numbers that Intel released, your reported core temperatures will be less than the actual core temperature. If these numbers that were released at IDF were factual, they would be included in the Intel datasheet but this TJ Target data cannot be found there.
Quote:


> So intel designed a CPU not run over 65c for prolonged use BUT designed it only throttle down @ 100c is that what Your trying to tell me, If so its a pointless exercise!!


Have a good look at that thermal image. Intel realized that if you keep the peak core temperature under 100°C then the overall CPU temperature will remain at or near the 65°C number.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
> 
> Look at your reported CPU temperature. If you use a TJ Max value of 85°C, your reported core temperatures when your CPU is loaded is less than your CPU temperature


A core Temp can be @ a lower temp then the overall temp! Say 1 core is hotter then another!!!!

Mine are set in tandem with my motherboard readings.... (Tested on both ASUS P5Q + Striker 2)


----------



## antsf1990

https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/hwmon/coretemp


----------



## antsf1990

tjmax.zip 269k .zip file


----------



## antsf1990

http://users.sosdg.org/~qiyong/lxr/diff/Documentation/hwmon/coretemp?diffval=um;diffvar=a


----------



## antsf1990

When the TJ Max is reached the CPU Begins to throttle...
Throttle is activated @ 85 for the X5470!!!

http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/white-papers/cpu-monitoring-dts-peci-paper.pdf


----------



## antsf1990




----------



## antsf1990

Acording to many documents including 3 Intel Data Sheets

TJ Max
PECI value = 0. (PROCHOT# Processor Hot) will go active when the
processor‟s temperature monitoring sensor detects that the
processor has reached its maximum safe operating
Temperature. This indicates that the Thermal Control Circuit
(TCC) has been activated, if enabled. The TCC will remain
active until shortly after the processor deasserts PROCHOT#

Linux* Core Temp
is a Linux* kernel module. It has been maintained relatively well
and has included support for the Intel
®
Xeon
®
5200 and 5400 Processor
series. Our tests are done on Fedora* 10, which has kernel version of
2.6.25.
The main piece of Core Temp is msr read and write, as shown below:
#include
static inline int wrmsr_eio(u32 reg, u32 eax, u32 edx)
{
int err;
err = wrmsr_safe(reg, eax, edx);
if (err)
err =
-
EIO;
return err;
}
static inline int rdmsr_eio(u32 reg, u32 * eax, u32 * edx)
CPU Monitoring With DTS/PECI
16
{
int err;
err = rdmsr_safe(reg, eax, edx);
if (err)
err =
-
EIO;
return err;
}
Eventually, Core Temp sends the temperature data to sysfs and can be read
by users.

The following command will read out core 0 DTS:
> cat /sys/devices/platform/coretemp.0/temp1_input
On WDP system the sample data we received is:
> 70000 (Which means 70°C) Tjmax
> cat /sys/devices/platform/coretemp.0/temp1_crit
> 100000 (Which means 100°C) Tjmax

Then look at the Linux Core Temp Data Sheet......

https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/hwmon/coretemp


----------



## antsf1990

I Will look for further documentation if needed......


----------



## antsf1990

DTS @ 0 = 85c
A Number of tests and Documentation show the TJ Target and the TJ Max to both be 85c for the X54XX


----------



## antsf1990

This has little to do with TJ Max but is still interesting.....


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Try *HWMonitor* its very similar and will let you set the TJ Max....
> 
> http://download.fosshub.com/Protected/expiretime=1442257749;badurl=aHR0cDovL3d3dy5mb3NzaHViLmNvbS9IV2lORk8uaHRtbA==/d9aede27cc87bfd2b92e90a9c367b2d9d28529da296b2646e75f1f413b01f3d9/HWiNFO/hw64_504.exe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> HWinfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will give the same as real temp I think man... or core temp with an adjust offset of 15C... will try now...
> 
> 
> 
> after setting Tjmax to 85C...:
> 
> 
> it does an offset that's all ... the sum of the core temp + distance shown in these three softwares = Tjmax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now in a burn test, I set core temp with a -15C poffset, set Tjmax in rela temp to 85 as in hwinfo:
> 
> the temps are the same within 1C which is the roudning accuracy and reading 'simultaneity'
> and *** is a *CPU temp > than the tmeps of the CORES ???* It is meaning less. IMO, Tjmax for X54xx and E54xx are 100C, point !
Click to expand...

It is doesn't make sense for the CPU temperature to be higher than Core temperature.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> IMO, Tjmax for X54xx and E54xx are 100C, point !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Look at your reported CPU temperature. If you use a TJ Max value of 85°C, your reported core temperatures when your CPU is loaded is less than your CPU temperature. That is impossible. The peak core temperature during a stress test like Prime95 Small FFTs is going to be significantly higher than the CPU temperature. The Inquirer has an infrared picture of a Core 2 Duo under load which shows a 30°C gradient between the peak core temperature where the DTS sensors are located compared to other parts of the CPU package.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1004378/why-nvidia-chips-defective
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> With a better heatsink, the size of this difference decreases but there is still going to be a significant difference. Whatever the real TJ Max value for these CPUs is, it is probably a lot closer to 100°C than it is to 85°C.
> 
> antsf1990 - The information that Intel finally released about their Core 2 Duo / Quad based temperature sensors has nothing to do with TJ Max. They came up with a new term called TJ Target and then they stated that actual TJ Max might be higher. This gave them lots of wiggle room and allowed them to post whatever numbers they wanted to. You may not realize this but the numbers they released were actually released twice. The first set of numbers were completely unbelievable. After getting some negative feedback, they came out and said there had been a mistake and then they released a second set of TJ Target numbers. TJ Max and TJ Target might be the same for some of the CPUs on that list but for many of the CPUs, those numbers are not TJ Max so they are meaningless. If you adjust monitoring software so it uses the TJ Target numbers that Intel released, your reported core temperatures will be less than the actual core temperature. If these numbers that were released at IDF were factual, they would be included in the Intel datasheet but this TJ Target data cannot be found there.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> So intel designed a CPU not run over 65c for prolonged use BUT designed it only throttle down @ 100c is that what Your trying to tell me, If so its a pointless exercise!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good look at that thermal image. Intel realized that if you keep the peak core temperature under 100°C then the overall CPU temperature will remain at or near the 65°C number.
Click to expand...

That's Tcase right? I've never seen CPU thermal image before. Now I understand why Tcase is low. rep+


----------



## palaidnjake

Overclock.net Viewers,

After attempting the LGA 771-775 Microcode update I am unable to get the computer to load windows. The computer crashes after reaching the windows 7 splash screen. The computer boots with either stock bios version 10 or 11. The computer will boot into startup repair and runs startup repair with no resolution to the problem. The Processor is an Xeon x5492 steping E0 with sticker mod applied. The motherboard is an Abit IP35 Pro XE with Bios m629o11. Any help modifying this bios to allow for the compareexchange128 requirement for windows 8.1 and windows 10 is appreciated. When Overclocking the computer is unable to go +50mhz fsb ram is rated 1066 ddr2 there is also an issue with AHCI mode with the motherboard and only use IDE with my SSD's. Attached is the stock version 11 bios.

M629O_11.zip 563k .zip file


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *palaidnjake*
> 
> Overclock.net Viewers,
> 
> After attempting the LGA 771-775 Microcode update I am unable to get the computer to load windows. The computer crashes after reaching the windows 7 splash screen. The computer boots with either stock bios version 10 or 11. The computer will boot into startup repair and runs startup repair with no resolution to the problem. The Processor is an Xeon x5492 steping E0 with sticker mod applied. The motherboard is an Abit IP35 Pro XE with Bios m629o11. Any help modifying this bios to allow for the compareexchange128 requirement for windows 8.1 and windows 10 is appreciated. When Overclocking the computer is unable to go +50mhz fsb ram is rated 1066 ddr2 there is also an issue with AHCI mode with the motherboard and only use IDE with my SSD's. Attached is the stock version 11 bios.
> 
> M629O_11.zip 563k .zip file


Regarding SSD. Technically you can update SATA ROM file to new one but I don't know whether you can use AHCI if you don't have option to set between IDE or AHCI or RAID.

Take a look here:-
https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-Abit-IP35-Pro-XE-Intel-Option-ROM-request


----------



## antsf1990




----------



## antsf1990

TO SPELL IT OUT!!! (For the VERY few who didn't know)

Quad-Core Intel® Xeon® Processor 5400 Series Thermal/Mechanical Design Datasheet- ( Chapter 2.2.2 or Page 20)
http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/design-guides/quad-core-xeon-5400-thermal-guide.pdf


CPU Monitoring With DTS/PECI Datasheet - Page 19
http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/white-papers/cpu-monitoring-dts-peci-paper.pdf


TCC IS CALIBRATED FOR EVERY Xeon 54XX TO DTS 0!!! FACT!!! ( Intel® Xeon® Processor 5400 Series Thermal/Mechanical Design Datasheet)
TCC IS 85C for The X5470 !!!!!!!! (Activation is set @ 85c According to: CPU Monitoring With DTS/PECI Datasheet (Page 19)

ALSO NOTE:
CPU Monitoring With DTS/PECI
Datasheet Would have been used by many Motherboard Manufactures to Report the correct DTS / PECI Values

When My CPU reaches DTS 0 / TCC Activation it will report 85c 
With a TJ Max of 100c @ DTS 0 / TCC Acivation Yours will report 100c!
So again my temps are as accurate as possible!

I CANT SPELL IT OUT ANYMORE!!!










Real Temp is a temperature monitoring program designed for all Intel single Core, Dual Core and Quad Core processors. Each core on these processors has a digital thermal sensor (DTS) that reports temperature data relative to TJMax which is the safe maximum operating core temperature for the CPU. As your CPU heats up, your Distance to TJMax will decrease. As it approaches zero your processor will start to throttle or slow down so obviously maximizing your distance away from TJMax will help your computer run at full speed and more reliably too. RealTemp will not work on computers based on the Intel Pentium 4 or on AMD CPUs

RealTemp measures Distance to the PROCHOT# thermal throttle (DTS 0 for 5400 Series Xeon CPUs)

PECI is most accurate near the maximum temperature (PROCHOT#) According to the - CPU Monitoring With DTS/PECI Datasheet

DON'T just assume the DTS 0 is @ 100c!!!!!!










Set the TJ Max Tempature to the TCC in accordance to the CPU Monitoring With DTS/PECI Datasheet - Page 19
http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/white-papers/cpu-monitoring-dts-peci-paper.pdf


NOTE:
If You DONT Understand the above^^ Then when using 3rd party Programs like Real Temp or Core Temp Leave Your TJ Max to 100









NOTE:
ALL The Technical Information above refers ONLY the 5400 Xeon Series CPUs! (E54XX or X54XX)
I have NOT Looked into Core 2 Quad CPU Technical Data or other Xeon Series or Corei Series CPU Data So
They may have different TCC or Target Temps and that they may NOT refer to the Temps @ the TJ Max (DTS-0) (TargetTJ and TJ Max that are NOT the Same)


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> OK I see what Your saying.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT
> 
> *Then Why is the offset of -15c In the TJ-Max on real temp still providing the same temp as Core Temp @ 100 TJ Max*


NO ! I Core temp with Tjmax at 85C gives same temps as rela temp and hwinfo with Tjmax at 85C ! (last screenshot)
and If I would set all of them at 100C, they give the same temp.
In my opinion, since day one, E54xx and X54xx have a Tjmax of 100C although Intel advertised 85C... In fact I had read on other forums a Tjmax of 100C for X54xx and until I got one I thought it was 100 / 85 and 70 for X, E and L series. But I have to confront the reality, CPU TEMP can't be higher than the core temperatures, ....? so Tjmax has to be higher than 95C, and I guess 100C is the right value...


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> I have My temps in line with Most other Users (85) and in line with the Motherboard Readings According to ASUS Motherboard Monitoring Programs.... And according to Intel... The X54XX and E54XX Dont have 100c TJ Max... They are designed to run a Max temp of 65c so setting the TJ Max to 100c is just plain stupid!!!!!!
> So intel designed a CPU not run over 65c for prolonged use BUT designed it only throttle down @ 100c is that what Your trying to tell me, If so its a pointless exercise!!
> To think every CPU has a TJ Max of 100C is also "£$% Stupid!


Man, come on, I can give you tons of examples where Intel did that for other cpus....
Isn't the Q6600 with a Tjmax of 90 or 100C (debate...) but a max temp of 62 or 71C if B3 or G0............


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *palaidnjake*
> 
> Overclock.net Viewers,
> 
> After attempting the LGA 771-775 Microcode update I am unable to get the computer to load windows. The computer crashes after reaching the windows 7 splash screen. The computer boots with either stock bios version 10 or 11. The computer will boot into startup repair and runs startup repair with no resolution to the problem. The Processor is an Xeon x5492 steping E0 with sticker mod applied. The motherboard is an Abit IP35 Pro XE with Bios m629o11. Any help modifying this bios to allow for the compareexchange128 requirement for windows 8.1 and windows 10 is appreciated. When Overclocking the computer is unable to go +50mhz fsb ram is rated 1066 ddr2 there is also an issue with AHCI mode with the motherboard and only use IDE with my SSD's. Attached is the stock version 11 bios.
> 
> M629O_11.zip 563k .zip file


have you disabled C1E, C2E, C-state technology in the bios?
the crash is probably due to IDE / AHCI mismatch between bios and windows ?
IDE set in BIOS but Windows set to AHCI or vice versa?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> Isn't the Q6600 with a Tjmax of 90 or 100C (debate...) but a max temp of 62 or 71C if B3 or G0............


This Answer Your Question???






If the TJ Max was 67c and You used a 3rd party Program but didn't enter Your specific CPU TJ Max then when the CPU reaches its Sensors Max Temp (E.G 67c) The 3rd party program would tell You 100 or 105c (Unless You use a Temp Monitor that follows the Specific Models TJ Max E.G AIDA64


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> Man, come on, I can give you tons of examples where Intel did that for other cpus....


Did what with there other CPUs Realease there mechanical designs lol
CPU Monitoring With DTS/PECI - Data sheets is 5 Years old!!
The Quad-Core Intel® Xeon® Processor 5400 Series Thermal/Mechanical Design - Datasheet was Released along side the 5400 Series in 2007!

The PECI Sensor has been used in CPU's for a long time!!! The Sensor has a Max that max is 85C According to Intel there for I have set mine to Intel Specifications!


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> CPU TEMP can't be higher than the core temperatures, ....? so Tjmax has to be higher than 95C, and I guess 100C is the right value...


You are referring to this 
If so CPU TEMP is Core 2 I renamed it for Riva Tuner Statistic Server!!!!!!!!!!!! (Gaming)
Due to the fact that after running the sensor test My Core 0 temps are slightly inaccurate and the Core 02 + 03 are the most accurate!

I HAVE Renamed many of them for gaming!!!!!! So dont refer to the HWInfo... CPU TEMP is the Core 02!!!!










Phahahaha


----------



## kizwan

Hey mate! Quit While You're Ahead!


----------



## agentx007

So... which program get's it right in my case ?
Screenshot : LINK.
I didn't changed offset values.


----------



## antsf1990

"" ""


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Hey mate! Quit While You're Ahead!


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> So... which program get's it right in my case ?
> Screenshot : LINK.
> I didn't changed offset values.


Your CPU Sensor (DTS @ 0) Max is 85c So any with the TJ Max @ 85!!!!!!!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> So... which program get's it right in my case ?
> Screenshot : LINK.
> I didn't changed offset values.


You can bet HWmonitor & Core Temp. Why? If you look at "CPUTIN" temp (HWMonitor), "Procesor" (AIDA64) & "CPU" (SpeedFan), all are in the 70s Celsius (73C - 74C). Both cores temp in HWMonitor & Core Temp are in 70s Celsius too.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> You are referring to this
> If so CPU TEMP is Core 2 I renamed it for Riva Tuner Statistic Server!!!!!!!!!!!! (Gaming)
> Due to the fact that after running the sensor test My Core 0 temps are slightly inaccurate and the Core 02 + 03 are the most accurate!
> 
> I HAVE Renamed many of them for gaming!!!!!! So dont refer to the HWInfo... CPU TEMP is the Core 02!!!!


No I AM NOT referring to your mislabeled core 2.

I am talking about the CPUTIN, the CPU TEMP, TEMP CPU, Tcase (whatever you call it, the temp along with the motherboard temp, this is the temp used by the BIOS to shutdown when thermal management protection is enabled.
As defined as a max of 63C for X54xx and 67C for E54xx, or 71C for Q6600. I trust this value (I don t trust the exactness of core temp values but keep an eye on them).

How can this value be higher than the core temperatures (when Tjmax set to 85C...)....????

Moreover, isn't it THIS value (CPUTIN, CPU TEMP) used by the MOBO to throttle or SHUTDOWN the PC if it exceeds the Tjmax ?


----------



## bolc

the VALUE in the UPPER BOX



The CPU Temp shown hereunder at 55C (while all core temps are below 50 comprised between 43 and 49C...). How is that possible ? It is because I set Tjmax to 85C which decreases the core temps by 15C, falling below the CPU Temp.
In reality, however, CORE temps have to be higher than CPU TEMP, don 't they? If I go back to Tjmax = 100C (add 15C to my core temps), magic... I get 58-64 C on the cores and 55C on the CPU TEMP. Does not this make a lot more sense....?
Tjmax is closer to 100C, point ...


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> So... which program get's it right in my case ?
> Screenshot : LINK.
> I didn't changed offset values.


your 73-74 C of CPU TEMP shown in all softs is correct

As far as core temps are concerned, core temp has Tjmax at 100c, Rela temp at 90C and Aida at 85C.

I say that core temp having a Tjmax of 100c is the most likely correct. Again, how could the values obtained with Tjmax = 85C showing core temps from 54 to 61, or those from real temp with Tjmax of 90C and core temps from 58-67C, give a CPU temp (Tcase) of 74C...

Ps I like the vid of your E5440, not bad, 1.1625 V







have had 1.1125, 1.1375, 1.15 and 1.175 V







if you know or will unmount the cpu, the batch number is of interest to me


----------



## Steveiwonder

Hi All,

After reading through alot of this thread i decided to give this a shot myself as i had some Xeon CPU's around.

I checked the compatability list and found that i could get my E5410 CPU running with ASRock G31M-S, i got the info from this page http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/.
Quote:


> ASRock G31M-S G31 / ICH7 1333 ≥ 130 Q9650, Q6600 (all steppings) All
> Worked: X5460, E5410, L5430, E5345


I purchased a brand new 430W EVGA PSU 80+.
A decent cooler master heatsink
4GB of DDR2 RAM
Case etc etc.

Anyways, it works, it booted up first time and i was able to get Windows Installed along side Linux.

I started to notice problems when installing both the OS's, first when i installed windows it would randomly turn off. Same when i installed linux.

When the machine is idle or busy it can just turn off. Sometimes it will stay up for 5 mins sometimes 1 hour, and i have no idea what is going on.

I have replaced the RAM with a new set from a different supplier and the same thing is happening.

The CPU temps are fine:  although I'm not sure about the voltage.

I have updated the BIOS to the latest version.

I'm not sure if i need to change any of the bios settings.

Has anyone else had experience with this board/CPU and might be able to help?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Your CPU Sensor (DTS @ 0) Max is 85c So any with the TJ Max @ 85!!!!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You can bet HWmonitor & Core Temp. Why? If you look at "CPUTIN" temp (HWMonitor), "Procesor" (AIDA64) & "CPU" (SpeedFan), all are in the 70s Celsius (73C - 74C). Both cores temp in HWMonitor & Core Temp are in 70s Celsius too.


So former says : Tj. Max 85 = Good (ie. AIDA64 + SpeedFAN), and latter says : Tj. Max 100 = Good (ie. HWMonitor + CoreTemp).
Kinda confusing...

Well, I think that 70s range is just too high in my case.
I got HE1225 (SilentumPC) cooler with MX-2 underneath it, and with only 1,2V on Vcore, I can't think of logical reason for CPU cores to be over mid/high 60s range...

@bolc Glad U liked it








As far as batch number goes, I think I should have a pic of IHS somewhere...


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> No I AM NOT referring to your mislabeled core 2.
> 
> I am talking about the CPUTIN, the CPU TEMP, TEMP CPU, Tcase (whatever you call it, the temp along with the motherboard temp, this is the temp used by the BIOS to shutdown when thermal management protection is enabled.
> As defined as a max of 63C for X54xx and 67C for E54xx, or 71C for Q6600. I trust this value (I don t trust the exactness of core temp values but keep an eye on them).
> 
> How can this value be higher than the core temperatures (when Tjmax set to 85C...)....????
> 
> Moreover, isn't it THIS value (CPUTIN, CPU TEMP) used by the MOBO to throttle or SHUTDOWN the PC if it exceeds the Tjmax ?


PECI is a DTS used to measure the gap to the PROCHOT# As the processor heats up the gap will decrease until TCONTROL is reached (TCONTROL @ DTS 0 - 5400 Series)

T CONTROL is fused into each processor and can be read at any time.
When the processor is cooler than TCONTROL the fan speed can be reduced to help acoustics and save power.
Once TCONTROL is reached, the system fans should be running at their full design speed.

As the temperature increases past T Control because of rising ambient temperatures or increase processor power the PECI value
will approach zero.

At a PECI value of zero the processor will reach PROCHOT# and the processor will throttle back its power to keep its temperature below PROCHOT#. If a catastrophic system fan failure or run away local ambient temperature continues to push the processor temperature well beyond PROCHOT# even at its reduced power levels it will eventually reach THERMTRIP#

Assertion of THERMTRIP# (Thermal Trip)
Indicates the processor junction temperature has reached
a temperature beyond which permanent silicon damage may
occur.

THERMTRIP# signals is enabled within 10 μs of the assertion of PWRGOOD and is disabled on de-assertion of PWRGOOD. Once activated, THERMTRIP# remains latched until PWRGOOD is deasserted. While the de-assertion of the PWRGOOD signal will deassert THERMTRIP#,

PWRGOOD


HOPE That has covered Your questions.....................

IT IS AS SIMPLE AS!
TEMP MONITORS Monitor Upto the DTS Max (DTS 0 Means PECI Sensor Max)
DTS 0 = ENGAGES TCC CONTROL
TCC CONTROL ENGAGES @ 85c for 5400 Series
DTS 0 = 85C


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> So former says : Tj. Max 85 = Good (ie. AIDA64 + SpeedFAN), and latter says : Tj. Max 100 = Good (ie. HWMonitor + CoreTemp).
> Kinda confusing...
> 
> Well, I think that 70s range is just too high in my case.
> I got HE1225 (SilentumPC) cooler with MX-2 underneath it, and with only 1,2V on Vcore, I can't think of logical reason for CPU cores to be over mid/high 60s range...
> 
> @bolc Glad U liked it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as batch number goes, I think I should have a pic of IHS somewhere...


Quote:


> "CPUTIN" temp (HWMonitor), "Procesor" (AIDA64) & "CPU" (SpeedFan), all are in the 70s Celsius (73C - 74C)


Well, all three apps show similar temp. These are reading from BIOS/motherboard temp sensor for the CPU though. If core temps are in 50s to 60s Celsius, where were the heat come from that causing the BIOS/motherboard temp sensor for the CPU to read in 70s Celsius? It's up to you then which monitoring software you're going to believe.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> @bolc Glad U liked it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as batch number goes, I think I should have a pic of IHS somewhere...


I'd love that








8.5 x 450 is weet and easy on these chips







I can share few good numbers by private message if you wish :O


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steveiwonder*
> 
> The CPU temps are fine:  although I'm not sure about the voltage.
> 
> I have updated the BIOS to the latest version.
> 
> I'm not sure if i need to change any of the bios settings.
> 
> Has anyone else had experience with this board/CPU and might be able to help?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve


any C1E/C2E/C-state tech enable din bios? If so disable

Did you flash the bios to latest? Sometimes it helps but some other times it sucks badly.... Said differently, was it more stable before flashing on your other CPU ?
On a MSI P35 Neo, flashing to latest MSI site bios just destroys stability but going back to an older version makes it rockstable. Happened on two boards.... one of mine and one of a friend, independently...


----------



## palaidnjake

The crashing only occures when the ahci mode is selected in bios or when using a bios with the 2010 microcode. None of the settings are disabled.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *palaidnjake*
> 
> The crashing only occures when the ahci mode is selected in bios or when using a bios with the 2010 microcode. None of the settings are disabled.


If it occurs when ahci mode selected, I think it crashed because windows were using IDE mode drivers. The only way windows can boot successfully if you installed AHCI drivers.

I'm not familiar with your motherboard though, so I don't know about the known issues.

*Edit:* I can't think of any issue with Intel® ICH9R SATA controller. I think this all because of the AHCI drivers was not installed.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> the VALUE in the UPPER BOX
> 
> 
> 
> The CPU Temp shown hereunder at 55C (while all core temps are below 50 comprised between 43 and 49C...). How is that possible ? It is because I set Tjmax to 85C which decreases the core temps by 15C, falling below the CPU Temp.
> In reality, however, CORE temps have to be higher than CPU TEMP, don 't they? If I go back to Tjmax = 100C (add 15C to my core temps), magic... I get 58-64 C on the cores and 55C on the CPU TEMP. Does not this make a lot more sense....?
> Tjmax is closer to 100C, point ...


WOW You still dont understand how it works!!!!









I AM ONLY TALKING ABOUT THE 5400 XEONS TJ MAX
TJ MAX TEMP SET TO 100C IS IMPOSSIBLE BECAUSE THE TJ SENSOR ONLY READS TO 85C (DTS 0)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THE TEMP MONITORS ONLY MONITORS A DISTANCE TO A MAX THEY DONT KNOW WHAT THAT MAX IS!! THAT MAX FOR THE 5400 IS 85C NOT 100C!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

e.g
REAL TEMP - CORE TEMP AND OTHERS ALL MONITOR THE DTS... THE MAX DTS (TJ MAX) IS DIFFERENT FOR ALMOST EVERY SERIES OF CPU SO THEY SET IT AT A DEFUALT 100C
THE DTS 0 IS 85C FOR THE 5400 SERIES!!!
THERE FOR: (TYPICAL VALUES AS THE DTS 1 POINT IS 1C BUT THIS BECOME MORE INACCURATE FURTHER FROM THE TJ MAX)
EXAMPLE
TJ MAX 85C = DTS 0 (85C) DTS -20 (65C) DTS -40 (45C)
TJ MAX TO 100C = DTS 0 (100C) DTS -20 (80C) DTS - 40 (60C)
SO THERE WILL BE A TEMP DROP!!! ^^

So the Programs Monitor the DTS Distance to its max! FACT
The DTS Max for the 5400 Xeons CPUs is 85c max!

Let me Explain one more time!!!
You have a Thermometer it measures upto 85c! BUT the Thermometer does NOT say what the temps are!!
ONLY the Manufacture knows the temp is 85c So You just Set the Max to 100c!! When actully the Maximum for that Specific Thermometer is 85! That means You think it is hotter is by upto 15c!!!

100TJ MAX!! (based on Assumption)


This thermometer is set according to Intel specifications 85c @ DTS 0 (Based on CPU Monitoring
With DTS/PECI Specification Datasheet and Intel® Xeon® Processor 5400 Series Thermal/Mechanical Design Datasheet

LEFT: DTS Value / RIGHT: Tempature Set according to the Max..... (85c 5400 Series Xeons)
So Setting Your temps will see a Temp Drop!! To the Correct Temp!!!!!!

In order to follow Intel Specifications Download a DTS Distance monitor (RealTemp etc)
Real Temp Documentation

Real Temp is a temperature monitoring program designed for all Intel single Core, Dual Core and Quad Core processors. Each core on these processors has a digital thermal sensor (DTS) that reports temperature data relative to TJMax which is the safe maximum operating core temperature for the CPU. As your CPU heats up, your Distance to TJMax will decrease. As it approaches zero your processor will start to throttle or slow down so obviously maximizing your distance away from TJMax
Go to settings and adjust the Adjust the TJ Max (DTS 0) to 85c
This will give you the most accurate PECI Sensor results....

EDIT
When the PECI Sensor hits DTS 0 (85c) TCC Engages
Here is a Short Explanation:



Every 5400 Series Xeon has the PECI Sensor @ DTS 0 calibrated to the TCC Activation Temp!!!!!!!


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *palaidnjake*
> 
> The crashing only occures when the ahci mode is selected in bios or when using a bios with the 2010 microcode. None of the settings are disabled.


then select IDE in bios, go into windows registry, change mode to ahci, reboot, change ahci in bios, and you are done.
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/61869-ahci-enable-windows-7-vista.html


----------



## TheProfiteer

Has this thread has really disintegrated into a e-peen slap fest? Over temps and offsets?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Has this thread has really disintegrated into a e-peen slap fest? Over temps and offsets?


I have been BADLY









Just stating should follow Intel Specification NOT Speculation!!!


----------



## antsf1990

Prime95 1hr Blend


Turning off load line calibration
I had to up the Vcore from .137 to 1.39
2c Temp drop......

EDIT

IT FAILS Prime When running Furmark

So I will re-enabling Load Line Calibration.... .


----------



## Steveiwonder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> any C1E/C2E/C-state tech enable din bios? If so disable


All disabled.

I have just tried a Quad Core Q8400 chip in there to see if the board is at fault, it seems to be running just fine now. I can only assume the E5410 is dodgy or i have done the mod wrong, but I'm pretty certain the mod is fine.


----------



## antsf1990

(Here comes my BIG E-peen AGAIN)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> your 73-74 C of CPU TEMP shown in all softs is correct
> 
> As far as core temps are concerned, core temp has Tjmax at 100c, Rela temp at 90C and Aida at 85C.
> 
> I say that core temp having a Tjmax of 100c is the most likely correct. Again, how could the values obtained with Tjmax = 85C showing core temps from 54 to 61, or those from real temp with Tjmax of 90C and core temps from 58-67C, give a CPU temp (Tcase) of 74C...


This forum is for correct information!!
DONT EVER!!! Relate any of them as the T-Case as they are monitoring the TJ Temps!!!!!!!

USING the PECI Sensor built into the CPU!!!

PECI Sensor in the 5400 Series! Located at the juntion of the 4 Cores (2 DIEs)


IT IS 85C!!!

Unless You now better then Intel and The PECI Sensor which gives You all of the CPU Temps....

You just Assume the DTS 0 is 100c!
(I Would NOT take advice off someone who based there TJ Max off of there assumption! Even more so if that person uses TJ Temp Monitors and refer them to the T-Case and gives out in formation based on that fact and uses other CPUs TJ Examples to try and prove it is 100c)

You Stated...
""Again, how could the values obtained with Tjmax = 85C showing core temps from 54 to 61"" Because You are comparing a TJ Max 100 from one monitor and 85 Max from another!!!











YOU CLEARLY don't have a clue actually how the Temp Monitor actually monitors the TJ Temps or EVEN know what the TJ Max is so to tell someone Information based on Your lack of understanding is NOT what this or any other forum is for!!!

100c is a Default Value!!!!! Set for some Temp monitors that DON'T mean Your specific TJ Max is 100c!!

I have provided Many Many examples of how the DTS Monitor's work and Documentation from RealTemp and Core Temp stating the the TJ Max is when the Processor reaches DTS 0 or the Processors PROCHOT# State!!!! With the 5400 Series Xeons the PROCHOT# State is at DTS 0!!! So there for That is The TJ Max Location!!!!! The DTS 0 (PECI Sensors Max) and PROCHOT# (When the Proccessor engages Thermal control) is 85c for 5400 Processors!!!

THERE FOR THE TJ MAX IS 100%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 85C

I Have kept trying to explain this to You with FACTS!!!!! The best You have done is show Your total lack of knowledge!
EVERYTHING I have said is regarding the 5400 Xeons!! Other CPUs will have different TJ Max and different T control Targets and may or may not use the PECI Sensor etc etc etc!
So Core Temp just leave it at a Default of 100! HWMON CoreTemp Produced Documentation Stating the TJ Max is 85c for 5400 Xeons....

Where is Your Lack of Knowledge on the 5400 Xeons Coming from
I'm going to "assume" assumption!!!

You can either IGNORE everything I said to explain why IT IS 85c
or
You can STOP telling People its 100c!! (I WILL CORRECT YOU )


----------



## antsf1990

MY CPU @ 100TJ Max!

5400 Series PECI Sensor only reads to 85C
CPU Temps are Reading OVER 85C!!!!!!!!!!!
It still thinks it can read another 11c!!!!! (11c left in distance until it reaches DTS 0)

IMPOSSIBLE!!

The TJ Temperature at this moment is around 75c on DIE1 and around 71c DIE2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> Again, how could the values obtained with Tjmax = 85C showing core temps from 54 to 61)


one DTS point is around a C BUT not 100% accurate! Its gets more accurate to a C the closer it gets to to the DTS0
it should be very accurate between DTS0 to DTS -10 so here is a graph:
(PECI Measures down from its Max!!!) DTS 0



CPU Max Temp is taken from the lowest PECI Value
So if You are looking at one monitor with a TJ Max @ 100 and another with a TJ Max of 85! (85 is going to be showing You a lower Max CPU and Core Temps! OBVIOUSLY!! ^^(Example graph above^^)

So anyone with a TJ Max set to 100:
You ACTUAL Temps are around 15c Lower!! ^^

Need anymore EVIDENCE??


----------



## antsf1990

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^NOT OFF TOPIC^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
As this Forum is for people with 771 Xeons
This Information is completely relevant to Many of this forums Users! I am explaining relevant Information about ""LGA771 Xeon CPUs"" (5400 Series)


----------



## bruninhucoo

Hello!!! I need some help, recently I boight a p5qc paid 50 bucks, but I,m trying to run with a e5440 but it doesnt even show the bios, neither boot haha tried bios mod with microcode, fully reseted bios, whatelse I should try? Srry for bad English, isnt my native language







)


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruninhucoo*
> 
> Hello!!! I need some help, recently I boight a p5qc paid 50 bucks, but I,m trying to run with a e5440 but it doesnt even show the bios, neither boot haha tried bios mod with microcode, fully reseted bios, whatelse I should try? Srry for bad English, isnt my native language
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Hello
It's most likely the adapter. The Motherboards Socket Pins have to go through the holes on the adapter. If the pins on the motherboards socket can't reach the Terminals on the CPU (Land Coordinates) then the Computer won't boot. Keep trying to carefully adjust the adapter; until it boots to the BIOS


----------



## bruninhucoo

Ants1990 bit if I get the cup with this adapter to the Intel boardz it boot perfectly, I think I dont give a clean cut to the soxket


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruninhucoo*
> 
> Ants1990 bit if I get the cup with this adapter to the Intel boardz it boot perfectly, I think I dont give a clean cut to the soxket


What about the CPU adapter?


----------



## bruninhucoo

That is right too, I already ordered a new one but my cpu I in my intel board works smoothly, I have no more ideas to do, only try to clean the cut in the socket!


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> WOW You still dont understand how it works!!!!


I start liking you.
Could you explain in simple terms (assume I don't have chip design/electronics circuitry knowledge) simply how the core temps can be lower than the Tcase ? Physically, what is the meaning of this ? Isn't the temp sensor for cores supposed to be hotter than the Tcase temp which is probed much further away than the cores?

Or is it that the IHS gets cooler ddue to the heatsink, hence the core get cooler, but the Tcase does not evacuate heat, and heat is stored in the bottom of the chip and increase the Tcase compared to the top of the chip closer to where the temps of the core is measured?


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruninhucoo*
> 
> Ants1990 bit if I get the cup with this adapter to the Intel boardz it boot perfectly, I think I dont give a clean cut to the soxket


a clean cut does not matter as long as the chip can be fitted and has a slight lateral slack


----------



## bruninhucoo

But the clean cut would be the only thing that is wrong... Whenever I get home i'll send you a pic of the cpu in the socket! At least in 3hours







you are awesome!!


----------



## antsf1990

iF yOUR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> I start liking you.
> Could you explain in simple terms (assume I don't have chip design/electronics circuitry knowledge) simply how the core temps can be lower than the Tcase ? Physically, what is the meaning of this ? Isn't the temp sensor for cores supposed to be hotter than the Tcase temp which is probed much further away than the cores?
> 
> Or is it that the IHS gets cooler ddue to the heatsink, hence the core get cooler, but the Tcase does not evacuate heat, and heat is stored in the bottom of the chip and increase the Tcase compared to the top of the chip closer to where the temps of the core is measured?


The TJ Temps will NEVER be lower then the T-Case Temps! EVER!!!
There is 5 Sensors! Core 1 -2 -3 -4 and the Max taken from the hottest core of the hottest Die Sometimes Called CPU Temp!
There is No such Windows Sensor for T-Case!

The T-Case Max Temp is calculated using algorithms and the T-Case Max Temp is CPU Specific and Varies from 63-70c
The T-Case max is lower then the TJ Max but You are using Monitors that monitor the TJ Max and that Base there Temps on that max!!! As long as all thermal management is OFF in the BIOS Then You will not get throttled by the T-case max

When thermal management is off in the BIOS:

"If the value reported via PECI is less than TCONTROL, then the case temperature is permitted to exceed its Thermal Profile. "

T Control is 85c!!!

@BOLC
You OBVIOUSLY DONT WANT TO EXCEED T-Case:
Then set TJ MAX To 85c!!!!!!
Then make sure Temps don't go above 63c!
Enable all Thermal Control in the BIOS!
DONE!!!!

Have I made all of that above simple enough for You?


----------



## antsf1990

"" ""


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruninhucoo*
> 
> That is right too, I already ordered a new one but my cpu I in my intel board works smoothly, I have no more ideas to do, only try to clean the cut in the socket!


Fitting CPUs into a Motherboard Socket and making them Work can sometimes be difficult.......






DO NOT DO THIS


----------



## bruninhucoo

Hahahahha, i'll tottaly do that, kidding! I Mean removing all the plast till the roots haha


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruninhucoo*
> 
> Hahahahha, i'll tottaly do that, kidding! I Mean removing all the plast till the roots haha


Yea and make sure You remove the Heat-sink Properly


----------



## bruninhucoo

I have an a70 I'm not so dumb in pc's hahha


----------



## bruninhucoo

I got it to run with ddr2 ram sticks but not with my ddr3 sticks...


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruninhucoo*
> 
> I got it to run with ddr2 ram sticks but not with my ddr3 sticks...


What DDR2 Do You have? I was using DDR2 1000 CL5 and Now i am using DDR3 2133 CL11 and i have only seen less then 5% Increase...


----------



## bruninhucoo

Maan!! I made it work, the ram was not booting with 1333mhz, so I set a stick of ddr2 lowered to 667mhz booted with ddr3, set ram voltage at 1.9 now it is working smoothly!!! Tha KS for your time bro!


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruninhucoo*
> 
> Maan!! I made it work, the ram was not booting with 1333mhz, so I set a stick of ddr2 lowered to 667mhz booted with ddr3, set ram voltage at 1.9 now it is working smoothly!!! Tha KS for your time bro!


What DDR3 are You using?


----------



## bruninhucoo

Now it is running e5440 2,[email protected],4ghz
Ram is 1066mhz at 1,6-1,7v


----------



## antsf1990

New Stable....

1720FSB / 1935Mhz (8:18 Ratio) CL 10 10 10 25 2T


----------



## mllrkllr88

I had some fun testing 771->775 Xeon 5080 today!! Thanks so much to @Retrorockit for hooking up this nice little chip. I know there is ALOT more overclock potential but unfortunately I ran out of dry ice before I was able to max out the clock. I was using a Foxconn BlackOps (X48) today, but it also works in my Asus P5Q-E (P45).

Xeon 5080 @ 5.2 http://valid.x86.fr/1nvxde


----------



## farmerluk

I have an Asus P5KPL-AM EPU which used to have an Intel E6850, and now has Xeon 5430. It was going great for hours, but then the restarting started, ended up killing my windows 10 while I tried to work it out.
As it was running well for a while, and the restarts got increasingly bad, is it possible it's not the adaptor?
I can't reseat until tomorrow due to having to use crappy heat paste due to realising in the middle of upgrading someone had stolen my decent one (and wanting to replace it and my heatsink). I'm 100% sure it's not an overheating issue, just want to do it properly.
I have 4gb 6400 ddr2 (2x2gb sticks). Working with a 32gb ssd and 1tb hdd.

Sorry if it's been answered before, I have been looking for answers, figured I'd at least ask if you had any suggestions. Event Viewer just shows it was turned off wrong.
If I need to overclock to make xeon work on my board, please say and I'll go learn that.
Many thanks for your time.


----------



## TheProfiteer

I'm thinking one of your ram sticks going bad. You should fresh install and try stress testing with each ram stick, also keep an eye on temps and core stability. Doesn't sound like it's adapter related.


----------



## antsf1990




----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*


Hi there. Moving the Seidon in a case and getting a LEPA 240mm mounted with 4 fans to burn some Xeon seriously :O
Will post back in 2-3 weeks after the battle is over...
Thanks for the messages


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> Hi there. Moving the Seidon in a case and getting a LEPA 240mm mounted with 4 fans to burn some Xeon seriously :O
> Will post back in 2-3 weeks after the battle is over...
> Thanks for the messages


Looking forward to results....


----------



## PanMelas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> You should ALWAYS flash the microcodes as it gives the Xeons the The Instructions to work Fully.... The X5482 will "work" with GA-EP45-UD3R
> But it WONT have the extended instructions. SSE, SSE2. SSE3, SSSE3, SSE 4.1, EM64T, VT-X, MMX. When I got my P5Q I installed the X5470 and booted and used windows, So i guess some would say it "works"
> But I then Flashed a Bios file that Contains Xeon codes So that my Cpu will function fully and not take a performance hit when it cant use SSE..... ETC
> I have given You 2 Bios files.........................................................................
> ......
> Also the GA-EP45-UD3R needs Microcodes
> 
> EP45UD3R.zip 581k .zip file
> 
> 
> I hope that explains everything and helps.....


Good evening again, mate.

I am refreshing this post of yours, because I have returned from my country house a few days ago and today I tried to deal with my PC, carrying the Gigabyte GA-EP45T-UD3R Motherboard. Having saved the said BIOS in a floppy, I tried today to flash it on my motherboard, but it failed. I suspect that this should not be the correct BIOS, since I wrote for a GA-*EP45*-UD3R motherboard, while mine is actually a slightly different model, the GA-*EP45T*-UD3R one. This "T" is the difference.

I presume that there should be a different BIOS version for it, containing the Xeon Microcodes.

Is anything like this available?

Thanks in advance and sorry for the trouble.
-


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanMelas*
> 
> Good evening again, mate.
> 
> I am refreshing this post of yours, because I have returned from my country house a few days ago and today I tried to deal with my PC, carrying the Gigabyte GA-EP45T-UD3R Motherboard. Having saved the said BIOS in a floppy, I tried today to flash it on my motherboard, but it failed. I suspect that this should not be the correct BIOS, since I wrote for a GA-*EP45*-UD3R motherboard, while mine is actually a slightly different model, the GA-*EP45T*-UD3R one. This "T" is the difference.
> 
> I presume that there should be a different BIOS version for it, containing the Xeon Microcodes.
> 
> Is anything like this available?
> 
> Thanks in advance and sorry for the trouble.
> -


take it my friend

bios.zip 563k .zip file


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanMelas*
> 
> Good evening again, mate.
> 
> I am refreshing this post of yours, because I have returned from my country house a few days ago and today I tried to deal with my PC, carrying the Gigabyte GA-EP45T-UD3R Motherboard. Having saved the said BIOS in a floppy, I tried today to flash it on my motherboard, but it failed. I suspect that this should not be the correct BIOS, since I wrote for a GA-*EP45*-UD3R motherboard, while mine is actually a slightly different model, the GA-*EP45T*-UD3R one. This "T" is the difference.
> 
> I presume that there should be a different BIOS version for it, containing the Xeon Microcodes.
> 
> Is anything like this available?
> 
> Thanks in advance and sorry for the trouble.
> -


SORRY About that








Here is the correct BIOS
Modded - *GA-EP45T-UD3R* - Bios Version F8

EP4TUD3R.zip 567k .zip file


----------



## PanMelas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> take it my friend
> 
> bios.zip 563k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> SORRY About that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the correct BIOS
> Modded - *GA-EP45T-UD3R* - Bios Version F8
> 
> EP4TUD3R.zip 567k .zip file


Thank you, both for your immediate response and help.
I used your files and I updated my PC BIOS. It works fine!

@ besttt
You have PM


----------



## Andreb

Hi ,
I have a P5n-d Asus and a X5470 . I have done the process but ended with a 142kb file and the original bios is 1024kb a when I tried to update via ez flash 2 it only dysplay ERROR: ROM file size does not match existing BIOS size. And wont update.Its safe to try with AFUDOS? It really sound strange the diference in size.


----------



## besttt

try this bios

1401.zip 632k .zip file


----------



## nolascos

Hello guys! I'm stucked in the process of adding microcodes on BIOS, even following guides. I have an Asus p5k3 deluxe Wi-Fi/Ap-solo and a xeon e5450 c0. Can someone give me a BIOS w microcodes ready to flash?


----------



## besttt

take it my friend

modded.zip 1035k .zip file


[email protected]


----------



## nolascos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> take it my friend
> 
> modded.zip 1035k .zip file
> 
> 
> [email protected]


Thank you very much dude!!


----------



## mllrkllr88

Does anyone know how to get support for Xeon 50xx series chips? I am running Ket's custom bios on my Asus P5Q-E which has all the Xeon microcode's just not the P4 series ones like 5030. I was going to add in that microcode based on the guide over at delided but I cannot find the microcode.


----------



## Andreb

Here again.. I Tried with the bios the bios sugested by "besttt" but after some boots it stoped to load windows.Strange that it loaded some times after I plugged the X5470.I have disabled cpu features etc... and nothing. And I don't understand why the Bios I made based on "00000" post its only 142kb.

X5470
P5n-d asus


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andreb*
> 
> Here again.. I Tried with the bios the bios sugested by "besttt" but after some boots it stoped to load windows.Strange that it loaded some times after I plugged the X5470.I have disabled cpu features etc... and nothing. And I don't understand why the Bios I made based on "00000" post its only 142kb.
> 
> X5470
> P5n-d asus


after upgrade your bios do clearcmos unplug battery from motherboard for 20 sec then boot at bios and set bios defaults


----------



## Andreb

Have done it and nothing... Strange was that it loaded windows some times with the original and Besttt's bios.But after some time wont but no matter what bios version or configs...


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andreb*
> 
> Have done it and nothing... Strange was that it loaded windows some times with the original and Besttt's bios.But after some time wont but no matter what bios version or configs...


if before upgrade the bios windows installed at achi mod now with upgrading bios to default bios seted to ide mod and windows cant boot check at bios if is at achi mod


----------



## Andreb

Sorry, but I do not understand what is "at achi mod" and "ide mod". What I have to do to solve this?


----------



## nolascos

Andreb do you have windows 10?


----------



## Andreb

No, win 8.1 32bit.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andreb*
> 
> Sorry, but I do not understand what is "at achi mod" and "ide mod". What I have to do to solve this?


SATA mode: IDE or AHCI


----------



## farmerluk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> I'm thinking one of your ram sticks going bad. You should fresh install and try stress testing with each ram stick, also keep an eye on temps and core stability. Doesn't sound like it's adapter related.


I checked it, while also stripping the machine. The case is a Corsair 800D. Other than the case the rest will eventually be replaced, just the issue of being out of work currently.

Currently my E5430 shows 2.16Ghz instead of 2.66GHz, even in bios. I've tried reseating the processor, no good. It just restarted on me after being good all day.
I replaced the heatsink with a better one, and added another fan (still convinced it's not heat related).

Every second restart/turn on or so it seems to get stuck before POST, with the fans making a noise like they're being turned on and off constantly.

I fix computers for a living, but this is beyond me due to not having all my equipment anymore.
Might go back to my E6850.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andreb*
> 
> No, win 8.1 32bit.


In the BIOS settings (Should be under "storage configuration")
Look for - Configure Sata as:
Set this to AHCI
For Windows 8 - 8.1 - 10
Make sure Execute Disable Bit is enabled (Should be under "Advanced - CPU Configuration")


----------



## Andreb

It´s on IDE mode.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andreb*
> 
> It´s on IDE mode.


if you can boot to bios settings everything its ok you have to set correct now the settings to boot with windows or reinstall from the beginning with moded bios and achi mod the windows again


----------



## Andreb

It boots but fail when loading windows(entering repair mode) no matter original or modified bios.I loaded bios with standard config, do a clear cmos with jumper, disable features, and nothing. I do not understand how it loaded some times before.

My modo does not support Achi:
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20100131011440562&board_id=1&model=P5N-D&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## nolascos

Probably you have to format


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andreb*
> 
> It boots but fail when loading windows(entering repair mode) no matter original or modified bios.I loaded bios with standard config, do a clear cmos with jumper, disable features, and nothing. I do not understand how it loaded some times before.If I understand you well you are saying to me to change sata to achi mode reinstallin windowns ? But my mobo do not have this option in BIos.


Try changing IDE Mode to AHCI Mode..
Having the wrong storage configuration can prevent Windows from loading


----------



## Andreb

My modo does not support Achi:
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20100131011440562&board_id=1&model=P5N-D&page=1&SLanguage=en-us

But now win is loading with the anterior processor e4700


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andreb*
> 
> My modo does not support Achi:
> http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20100131011440562&board_id=1&model=P5N-D&page=1&SLanguage=en-us
> 
> But now win is loading with the anterior processor e4700


When the Xeon is installed does it post? (Load BIOS)


----------



## Andreb

Yes it beeps , show the inicial test , I press del and enter bios configs normaly, And it start show the win flag logo and say its entering in repair mode and after a black screen and restart... The strange is that it loaded win sometimes in the beggining, but I restarted several times with diferent bios versions original<>modded with several configs in bios.


----------



## antsf1990

I would just back-up what ever is on the hard-drive.. Then Flash the Modded BIOS.. Then reinstall Windows...


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andreb*
> 
> Yes it beeps , show the inicial test , I press del and enter bios configs normaly, And it start show the win flag logo and say its entering in repair mode and after a black screen and restart... The strange is that it loaded win sometimes in the beggining, but I restarted several times with diferent bios versions original<>modded with several configs in bios.


unplug hard drive check cable connect hard drive again to other port and try again

if windows appears try to repairing something at bios seted very high like memory freq check memory freq at bios


----------



## drchoi21

Can anyone help me put Xeon E5400 series inside MSI IM-Q35 and the Core 2 Quad Equivalents?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drchoi21*
> 
> Can anyone help me put Xeon E5400 series inside MSI IM-Q35 and the Core 2 Quad Equivalents?


Not sure if the 5400 Series will work with Q35
I think the Q35 Only supports Uni-Processors???

These should work:


To install a Xeon:
You will need to flash a BIOS ROM with Xeon Support...

I have download the Latest BIOS ROM for Your Motherboard *MSI IM-Q35* ( http://ipc.msi.com/us/product/pages/ipc/IMQ35 )

I have modded the BIOS ROM *"A9820100.ROM"*

Extract the .Zip

9820v100.zip 2882k .zip file

Flash the *"A9820100.ROM"*
Then install Your Xeon


----------



## drchoi21

thanks! BTW Can you put Q8200/Q8300 series as well?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drchoi21*
> 
> thanks! BTW Can you put Q8200/Q8300 series as well?


Here is a list of all Compatible Core2 CPUs for Your MSI Q35

http://ark.intel.com/products/31918/Intel-82Q35-Graphics-and-Memory-Controller#@compatibility

Here are some Core2Xeon to Core2Quad - Equivalents

X3370 and Q9650



X3360 and Q9550 and X3363




Also:
X3350 and Q9450 and X3353

X3330 and Q9400

X3320 and Q9300 and X3323

Hope this helps....


----------



## drchoi21

Well it's just that I've got a Q8200 from someone and I want to use it but it shows as a Geniune Intel Processor and can't boot to windows.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drchoi21*
> 
> Well it's just that I've got a Q8200 from someone and I want to use it but it shows as a Geniune Intel Processor and can't boot to windows.


The Q8200 is Compatible with Your MSI IM-Q35


----------



## drchoi21

yeah but it just crashes on windows for no reason, it should work I guess, but it simply doesn't work. (Shows up as a genuine processor in BIOS)


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drchoi21*
> 
> yeah but it just crashes on windows for no reason, it should work I guess, but it simply doesn't work. (Shows up as a genuine processor in BIOS)


Mostly likely a hardware fault usually ram or hard-drive.... Does it get to the desktop or crash during Load up?


----------



## drchoi21

It works fine with E6550, but crashes loading up with Q8200, Linux works fine though.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drchoi21*
> 
> It works fine with E6550, but crashes loading up with Q8200, Linux works fine though.


try with this

modded.zip 634k .zip file


----------



## petkovski

Hi guys!

I've got an ASUS P5Q3 paired with an Intel Xeon E5462. Eveyrthing works great except on boot time I get the message "To unleash CPU full power.. blah blah". I've already flashed a modded bios but I keep getting this message. First I found a bios from a member on this site, then I downloaded from here http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/ and flashed again. CPUZ shows the proper CPU name with VT-X and SSE enabled. Any thought?

Thanks


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petkovski*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I've got an ASUS P5Q3 paired with an Intel Xeon E5462. Eveyrthing works great except on boot time I get the message "To unleash CPU full power.. blah blah". I've already flashed a modded bios but I keep getting this message. First I found a bios from a member on this site, then I downloaded from here http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/ and flashed again. CPUZ shows the proper CPU name with VT-X and SSE enabled. Any thought?
> 
> Thanks


Try this....

P5Q3MOD.zip 779k .zip file


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drchoi21*
> 
> It works fine with E6550, but crashes loading up with Q8200, Linux works fine though.


In BIOS
in storage configuration/settings
Change: AHCI to IDE
or
Change: IDE to AHCI
and
Make sure "Execute Disable BIT" is Enabled in CPU Configuration


----------



## Andreb

I tried to install windows 10 and 7 but it stops imediattely before choose the language for win installation. But what intrigues is that the pc is capable to load win 8 (already installed) with x5470 2 or 3 times after it is plugged it on mobo and then no more, even I do not alter bios settings.


----------



## pickle

Can anyone help me put Xeon x5400(5450,40or30) series cpu inside gigabyte gap35ds3lrev2 and add sse4.1 vtx and unlock xmultipliers for overclocking support? (bios website: http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/download-center.aspx?ck=2 )


----------



## Andreb

Now I will try with another mobo Asus P5N-E-SLI with X5470 . Do you have the bios mod for this mobo ? Please.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andreb*
> 
> Now I will try with another mobo Asus P5N-E-SLI with X5470 . Do you have the bios mod for this mobo ? Please.


take it

bios.zip 442k .zip file


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pickle*
> 
> Can anyone help me put Xeon x5400(5450,40or30) series cpu inside gigabyte gap35ds3lrev2 and add sse4.1 vtx


(http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2629#ov)
Flash this BIOS

MOD-P35-DS3L.zip 423k .zip file


Then Install Your Xeon!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pickle*
> 
> and unlock xmultipliers for overclocking support? (bios website: http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/download-center.aspx?ck=2 )


The BIOS Already has Overclocking features!
Unlocking the CPU Multiplier is IMPOSSIBLE!! (Core 2 Xeons)
The ONLY Core 2 CPUs with unlocked multipliers are the Core2Quad Extreme Series CPUs


If Your looking for a Xeon with a good Multiplier
X5460 has 9.5x
X5470 has 10x


----------



## SchubRakete

Hi,
this is my first post, i tried the 771 in 775 mod and windows 10 is loading very slow and in windows its very laggy,

It is the c state? (i read something about that) but i cannot find the option to deactivate in bios



Here is my System:
CPU: Intel® Xeon® Processor E5450
MB: Acer G45T/G43T-AM3
RAM: 6GB DDR3
Chipset: G45 / G43
OS: Windows 10 Pro
GF: Geforce GTX 570

thanks and maybe you have n idea / solution for my problem.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Probably just a slow old hard drive


----------



## Jack76

hello guys!

im New here and my englisch is bad..







translater help me.

I bought a new board for my good old PC . The Gigabyte GA - EP45 UD3 rev 1.0.
Have a new Bios (F9) played it and wanted to , as in my previous Board , upload the microcode for the E5450 .
But this works! Not as it should . Did it follow the instructions made herehttp://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/1400, but no, he wants the rest does not activate in the BIOS.
I have also checked and it 's all in the new bios so splashing as it should be .

what am I doing wrong .. I also made a Biosreset afterwards , but also does not help .

Am with my Latain at the end ..

Has one an idea and time for ..
Thanks

edit: It's been dealt with.
Again re-done and without rebooting , a BIOS reset done , it works .
Is now loaded in the default settings .


----------



## SchubRakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Probably just a slow old hard drive


noo, with my old CPU Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor Q8300 it works and its fast


----------



## pickle

Can anyone help me put Xeon x5400(5450,60,70) series cpu inside another gigabyte gaEp45ds3lrev1 and add sse4.1 vtx (bios website: http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/download-center.aspx?ck=2 ), thanks.


----------



## pickle

z


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pickle*
> 
> Can anyone help me put Xeon x5400(5450,60,70) series cpu inside another gigabyte gaEp45ds3lrev1 and add sse4.1 vtx (bios website: http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/download-center.aspx?ck=2 ), thanks.


http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2844#ov

Flash this BIOS (Contains Xeon Microcodes)
This will give You the Extended instructions! (SSE 4, VTX, Etc)

EP45DS3LMOD.zip 519k .zip file


Then Install You Xeon

Adapter needs to fitted like this!


You will need to cut these off


Then Make sure arrow on the CPU is aligned with the Socket


For information on installing a Xeon, go to page 1 of this thread....


----------



## garmin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CthulhuOO7*
> 
> Aha, gotcha. That image helped.
> 
> G41SN824.BSS.zip 482k .zip file


Hi,

I've been looking for an instruction how to update microcode into the G41SN824.BSS bios file of Biostar G41D3C.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

PS cbrom195 doesn't recognize the G41SN824.BSS file

I came across #7702 @mydigitallife.info

Manufacturer: Biostar
Model: Biostar G41D3C Ver.7.x
Bios Type: AMI
Bios Revision: G41SNC27
Bios link: http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/biosdl.php?BID=2202

SLIC: Acer 2.1
SLP: Acer
Cert: Acer
Modded with AMI SLIC Mod 1.62
*Mod method: SSV3/MMTool*

Modified Bios:
Biostar G41D3C-Ver.7.x_G41SNC27_Acer21_SSv3.zip
http://www.sendspace.com/file/091puy

Flash from DOS using instructions from Biostar for your MB.
Please post results.


----------



## bolc

Hi all,

I got some decent X5460 chips, batch 3845A (same batch exists for X5450, also got it for E5440, and surely it exists for X5470 as well), vid 1.25 V. a friend got one 1.2375 V making 4.2 Ghz @ 1.25 V prim95 stable...

2 chips clock rather easily 4.4 Ghz. the best of the two shown here with a
Seidon 120V ver.2, 2 fans in push-pull


or a
LEPA Aquachanger 240, 4 fans in push-pull, gain of 12C with the LEPA



Validation at 4.712 Ghz, only for fun








http://valid.x86.fr/vf8jug



Here is the second chip making a gentle 4 Ghz at Vstock (can do 4.4 as well at 1.3625 V but for this PC used to store data, is more than enough...) on a P35-DS4 rev 1.0, with a Zalman 9700 LED, 50-55C max (not bad the 700 g of Cu







)


*I am looking for batch numbers. Please indicate me good X5460 and X5470 numbers







*

*I share here my list of interesting batches, and will update it with you data when you send it.*
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/53670992/Xeon%20batch%20numbers.xlsx

Cheers


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garmin*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've been looking for an instruction how to update microcode into the G41SN824.BSS bios file of Biostar G41D3C.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> PS cbrom195 doesn't recognize the G41SN824.BSS file
> 
> I came across #7702 @mydigitallife.info
> 
> Manufacturer: Biostar
> Model: Biostar G41D3C Ver.7.x
> Bios Type: AMI
> Bios Revision: G41SNC27
> Bios link: http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/biosdl.php?BID=2202
> 
> SLIC: Acer 2.1
> SLP: Acer
> Cert: Acer
> Modded with AMI SLIC Mod 1.62
> *Mod method: SSV3/MMTool*
> 
> Modified Bios:
> Biostar G41D3C-Ver.7.x_G41SNC27_Acer21_SSv3.zip
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/091puy
> 
> Flash from DOS using instructions from Biostar for your MB.
> Please post results.


modded bios is available here. of course if the mod is a training exercise for you, sorry to post the link and I will remove it...
https://mega.nz/#!O4ZH3bBB!cjqI0Ald_MaUZDyIRbUsuWCB5ZGumCtQ2nXKHb1Q5OI


----------



## Nil Einne

Does anyone know of the B43 chipset is similar to the Q43 chipset, or the G43 chipset in Xeon support? I.E. does it support Xeon 5xxx or only 3xxx. It sounds like it was more derived from the Q43 so probably only supports Xeon 3xxx but I couldn't find any discussion of people testing it with any Xeons, I guess because it was only used in a small number of busines systems and a tiny number of standalone mobos targetted at the same market.

Cheers


----------



## drchoi21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> try with this
> 
> modded.zip 634k .zip file


Thanks, but now the CPU is recognized but it wont go past the initializing USB controllers.


----------



## nobody2000

Hi guys
I ordered Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5460 and install it in my Gigabyte EP45-Ud3P mainboard .
system boot and everything is ok but I have small problem here with cpu core count and threads count .
Check following photo :

http://8pic.ir/

my my cpu identified as 2 core and 2 threads? I see photo from other user who have same cpu and they have 4 core and 4 threads .

please tell me how should I fix it ?


----------



## nobody2000

I fix the problem using guide in following page :

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-hardware/howto-get-windows-7-to-detect-your-new-multi-core/71519d51-f6cb-47df-b3ff-66c2928d6de4?auth=1


----------



## garmin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> modded bios is available here. of course if the mod is a training exercise for you, sorry to post the link and I will remove it...


Unfortunately, the bios file you provided still says "maximum power cpu over 95w". It doesn't POST.









Thanks a million, bolc. I just modded my Shuttle XPC G31, and it was very straight forward, according to the mod instruction.







Unlike the Biostar's. Could you direct me where to learn how to mod the Biostar's bios.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nobody2000*
> 
> Hi guys
> I ordered Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5460 and install it in my Gigabyte EP45-Ud3P mainboard .
> system boot and everything is ok but I have small problem here with cpu core count and threads count .
> Check following photo :
> 
> http://8pic.ir/
> 
> my my cpu identified as 2 core and 2 threads? I see photo from other user who have same cpu and they have 4 core and 4 threads .
> 
> please tell me how should I fix it ?


I have the same board and cpu, I see 4 cores 4 threads. I flashed a modded bios, I think you did the same since you have sse 4.1 and vt-x support ?

do you know the Vid and batch of your X5460 ?


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garmin*
> 
> Unfortunately, the bios file you provided still says "maximum power cpu over 95w". It doesn't POST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a million, bolc. I just modded my Shuttle XPC G31, and it was very straight forward, according to the mod instruction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the Biostar's. Could you direct me where to learn how to mod the Biostar's bios.


which cpu do you want to put on the biostar?
http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=518#cpu

this board does not support lots of 95w cpu, actually only the Q9550 with 12 Mb cache, C0 stepping...
so E5440 C0 may run but I don't think any of the X54xx would work or whether it might be safe for the power modules to try...


----------



## bolc

I have more than 10C difference on the hottest core and the CPU TEMP... while the latter is supposed to be the value of the hottest core...
On E5440 with Tjmax = 85C, I don t have any pbs, both core max temp and CPU temp follow each other nicely, but on X5460, the core temps is 10-15C lower than CPU TEMP.
Similarly, a friend had temperatures below ROOM TEMPERATURE (~15-20C) when applying Tjmax = 85C... I still think Tjmax for X5460 is not this value finishing with a 5 ....









The distance to Tjmax is safe so I am not concerned but I really wonder why I see consistent CPU TEMP close to 75C while the core barely exceed 65C on X5460s oced to 4.3-4.5 Ghz (and SAME difference at stock)


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nobody2000*
> 
> Hi guys
> I ordered Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5460 and install it in my Gigabyte EP45-Ud3P mainboard .
> system boot and everything is ok but I have small problem here with cpu core count and threads count .
> Check following photo :
> 
> http://8pic.ir/
> 
> my my cpu identified as 2 core and 2 threads? I see photo from other user who have same cpu and they have 4 core and 4 threads .
> 
> please tell me how should I fix it ?


See this post


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> I have more than 10C difference on the hottest core and the CPU TEMP... while the latter is supposed to be the value of the hottest core...
> On E5440 with Tjmax = 85C, I don t have any pbs, both core max temp and CPU temp follow each other nicely, but on X5460, the core temps is 10-15C lower than CPU TEMP.
> Similarly, a friend had temperatures below ROOM TEMPERATURE (~15-20C) when applying Tjmax = 85C... I still think Tjmax for X5460 is not this value finishing with a 5 ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The distance to Tjmax is safe so I am not concerned but I really wonder why I see consistent CPU TEMP close to 75C while the core barely exceed 65C on X5460s oced to 4.3-4.5 Ghz (and SAME difference at stock)


That is good critical thinking.


----------



## Ade360

Hi all,

I have already posted this on as a new thread in Memory but thought I would duplicate it here to see if this could potentially be related to the 771 Mod, anybody?
If this is not the correct procedure, I apologies in advance.

Anyway, here's my problem:

Memtest - Only works with one stick. Not 2 nor 4!

Just got my new (to me "*another* quality ebay purchase") mobo (771 mods applied, new BIOS loaded, CMOS cleared) and it keeps freezing whilst running Half-Life 2. As a result I decided to use memtest to check things out. This just froze my system. So, I then ran it against each of the four sticks individually and all pass the test fine. I even ran the test against each stick in each of the slots. Everything good.

Now, when two sticks are put together (any two - take your pick ) the system freezes again. Same, not surprisingly, for four sticks. This is typically around the 15 second mark (e.g. Pass 2%, Test 91%, Test3 xx).

From reading around the multitude of forums, the best solution offered to others in a similar situation was to up the DRAM voltage by 0.06v. Now on my mobo the only options are 1.8, 1.9 ,2.0, etc. So I upped it to 1.9v and then put two sticks in.

Running memtest again got this result:



--- before it froze again. Without the voltage increase it did not appear to get this far. i.e. No error msgs before freeze.

Right, okay I thought, let's put everything back to "normal". Well, my machine seemed to have a hippy fit at this - Gets to mobo logo screen and then restarts, again and again. When I did manage to get to the BIOS it started moaning about the voltage being adjusted and then, after putting it back to 1.8v, lots of problems ensued trying to restart windows. After multiple attempts I eventually got the machine back to a useable state.

Now as you may know, not being an OverClocking aficionado, I don't know if the last bit is normal when changing settings? And I really do not a clue as what to do next! Oh, and, my machine keeps pausing- as if the buffer is trying to keep up (wrong analogy me thinks!) - Don't know if that helps?

Does anybody have ANY ideas or suggestions before I manage to blow things up?

TIA

Adrian

P.S. Give it to me: "The British nation is unique in this respect: they are the only people who like to be told how bad things are, who like to be told the worst."
― Winston S. Churchill


----------



## robotx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> take it
> 
> bios.zip 442k .zip file


hello you can 'do overclocking with this mobo asus p5n-e sli?


----------



## antsf1990

@ BOLC This was first removed,

So I have made it much more friendly!!









You saying the Tj Max is anything other then 85c is Your lack of understanding! So I will explain the differences.

""I would be delighted, as many around, if you 'd tell us the difference""

"Most" On here set there Tj Max to 85c!!!

I have already explained!!
The cores/Junction are monitored by the PECCI Sensor!!!!!!! (dts)
DTS O = Max Tempature!!!
DTS 0 = 85c!!!
The TJ-Max is 85c!!! FACT!

So then setting the TJ-MAX to 85c, will make Your Core Temps 100% True!!!! (Core Temps ONLY!!!!!!!!!)

For the T-case! LOLOLOL

You said above "Tjunction" is synonymous with core temperatures, and calculated based on the output from the Digital Thermal Sensor (DTS) using the formula Tjunction = (Tjunction Max - DTS output). Tjunction Max (Tj Max) is also referred to as TCC Activation Temperature"

If You understood the above ^^ and actually read the DATA Sheets and FULLY UNDERSTOOD! You wouldn't have any questions in Your mind unanswered about T-case!
The so called "Diode" in the center is calculated from the core Temperatures!!!!! So for the "T-case" to be above the TJ means Your "T-case" Monitor is FALSE"!!!!

What program are You using to measure the T-case???????????????

Every-time You change the TJ-Max it would also change the "T-case" Temps as they are calculated from the core Temps!!!!!!!!!!!!! BUT I know for a fact no matter what You set the TJ max to the "T-case" Temps will stay the same!! There for making them FALSE!!!!
The TJ Max is not 100C for every CPU if You think that then You shouldn't even be using computers!!!
The Tj max is set to 100c by default making the Temp monitors inaccurate!!!!!!!!!!
The Tj Max we can use facts!!!! To set correctly!

NOW!!

CPU TEMP!!

CPU Temp might not even monitor the T-case!! @ BOLC What even makes You think it is "CPU Temp" is T-case?????

What are You talking about????

You should already know!
Cores temps are pulled from the CPU package sensors!!
"The CPU Digital Thermal Sensor measures a distant to a max Tempature at with TTC engages this is calibrated for EVERY 5400 Xeon!! From each CPU cores Junction directly! - it has an on-chip (PECCI Sensor) embedded diode per core"
So it can be TRUSTED (If You have to TJ-Max set correctly!)

and

"CPU Temp"
CPU temperatures reported "usually" via discrete sensor chips (like ITE or Winbond, etc.) to measure CPU temperatures, Sometimes not directly attached to CPU, but underneath or close to it.
NOTE: Make sure You have Thermal Control off in the BIOS to exceed the CPU Temp Profile" This profile Varies from motherboard!

"CPU Temp" Can vary from different motherboards! in many cases, You can completely ignore the Senor! Sometimes the CPU Temp can be referring to the Sockets Temperature depending on the Motherboard or CPU in question!

In fact look anywhere on the internet Core Temp forums, Overclock.net, etc etc etc

CPU Temp is ALMOST never accurate!!!!
Because one thing is certain!!! They are not calibrated! It can't be guaranteed its at a CPU HOT SPOT! (CPU Junction or Cores), They can represent a diode in CPU or in socket but they are ALMOST NEVER calibrated hence not accurate!! and they can be all over the place!!!

Depending on the Motherboard and CPU!

I Wouldn't EVER follow "CPU Temp" as in my opinion following a NON calibrated and varying monitor could be detrimental to PC health!!
Whatever is making You think the "CPU Temp" Monitors the "T-case" ??
You CLEARLY Still don't have the slightest Idea what the Temps are or have even educated Yourself on the matter Your just posting Assumptions!!

Why You would choose to follow "CPU Temp" knowing all we know about it! Over the CPUs in built Junction Sensor!!! ?????
Its NOT a smart thing to do!!!









"CPU Temp" Is Highly likely to be false!!
Its going to be 100% false! if You know Your DTS Temps and Max Temps are 100% Correct!!

Why CPU Temp can be higher then Core Temps!!



These results are from the "CPU DTS" !! ^^^
We know for sure DTS 0 is 85c!! and this should make the DTS Temps accurate!!!!!



However!! The CPU Temp Comes from a different Monitor! So This Monitor Unless Set correctly should not be trusted!!

For My Striker 2 Extreme!
The "CPU Temp" Comes from "ite it8718f"
Now the ITE IT8718F Is a on-board Motherboard chip found in Many different Motherboards! It uses algorithms from the DTS to Create its Value! That is all i I need to Read  There for may as well Just use the DTS (If set correctly)

Also It has a Default Value for all CPUs!! That Value can however be changed by editing the Chips Rom! So its likely this Result is FALSE! But its completely irrelevant as it uses its own algorithms from the DTS results, So unlikely the motherboards manufacture will ever bother to edit the chips ROM!! When it can use the DTS results! This is why the "CPU Temp" is never Used and gives FALSE Reading!

The CPU Temp will vary from Motherboard and Chipset and CPU Etc Etc and Value will be different! Depending on The sensors Location and Calibration! There for should NOT be used!!!!!!!! This could be Calculated using The Dts? But without knowing weather it is or not?? or weather the DTS 0 Is 85c?? (IT CLEARLY IS NOT in My case!!!!) Then This value is INCORRECT!!!!

You said Your "CPU Temp" Is reading below Room Temperature Clearly shows the Sensors is nowhere Near the CPU HOT-Spots! After Everything That I have Explained
I HOPE YOU UNDERSTAND!

Why would You Trust a Sensor You have near heard of that varies from location that has not been specifically calibrated for Your CPU!!!!!
over The CPU DTS??????

My Temps are based:
Following Intel Datasheets and Specification!
Thermal Documentaion from Intels 5400 Xeons
Following Documentation from Intel, Core Temp, HW Info, Real Temp, Overclock.net
Following Information from Author of HW Info
Following Information from many other Forums!
They all say the same Thing!!!!!
Making to the Results UNQUESTIONABLE!!!

Your Temps are based:
On the Assumption!!! CPU Temp is known!
On the Assumption!!!! TJ-MAX max is 100c
On the Assumption!!!! CPU Temp is Calibrated
On the Assumption!!! CPU Temp is T-Case
On the Assumption!!! TJ Max is accurate when set to a default value for every CPU!

After EVERYTHING I have said and the Datasheets and documentation provided and The Internet at Your fingertips!!!!! I HOPE You can understand Your TJ Max is 100000% 85C!!!
(Giving You accurate CORE 0, CORE 1, CORE 2, CORE 3, CPU MAX)

ALSO @ BOLC - DON'T EVER!! Tell someone to follow there "CPU Temp" BECAUSE! that Could actually be detrimental!!! If one followed CPU Temp there is no telling what the Temps actually are!!!!









Unless You are SURE!!!!! there specific Motherboard discrete sensor chip (ITE or Winbond, etc.) has been Re-flashed ( Highly unlikely!!!!!!!!!!!!! ) All of that information is completely irrelevant anyway! as EVERYONE can already get the correct Temps from the DTS!

We also have Datasheets and Documentation from Intel and many many others to follow the CPUs Built in sensor and how to set it correctly!!!!!!
So there really is no need for assuming Tempatures on this forum!!!

BOLC!!! I have explained EVERYTHING!!!!!!! In so much detail!!!!

I hope this is the last Time, I will be correcting You, on Temps!!


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ade360*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have already posted this on as a new thread in Memory but thought I would duplicate it here to see if this could potentially be related to the 771 Mod, anybody?
> If this is not the correct procedure, I apologies in advance.
> 
> Anyway, here's my problem:
> 
> Memtest - Only works with one stick. Not 2 nor 4!
> 
> Just got my new (to me "*another* quality ebay purchase") mobo (771 mods applied, new BIOS loaded, CMOS cleared) and it keeps freezing whilst running Half-Life 2. As a result I decided to use memtest to check things out. This just froze my system. So, I then ran it against each of the four sticks individually and all pass the test fine. I even ran the test against each stick in each of the slots. Everything good.
> 
> Now, when two sticks are put together (any two - take your pick ) the system freezes again. Same, not surprisingly, for four sticks. This is typically around the 15 second mark (e.g. Pass 2%, Test 91%, Test3 xx).
> 
> From reading around the multitude of forums, the best solution offered to others in a similar situation was to up the DRAM voltage by 0.06v. Now on my mobo the only options are 1.8, 1.9 ,2.0, etc. So I upped it to 1.9v and then put two sticks in.
> 
> Running memtest again got this result:
> 
> 
> 
> --- before it froze again. Without the voltage increase it did not appear to get this far. i.e. No error msgs before freeze.
> 
> Right, okay I thought, let's put everything back to "normal". Well, my machine seemed to have a hippy fit at this - Gets to mobo logo screen and then restarts, again and again. When I did manage to get to the BIOS it started moaning about the voltage being adjusted and then, after putting it back to 1.8v, lots of problems ensued trying to restart windows. After multiple attempts I eventually got the machine back to a useable state.
> 
> Now as you may know, not being an OverClocking aficionado, I don't know if the last bit is normal when changing settings? And I really do not a clue as what to do next! Oh, and, my machine keeps pausing- as if the buffer is trying to keep up (wrong analogy me thinks!) - Don't know if that helps?
> 
> Does anybody have ANY ideas or suggestions before I manage to blow things up?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Adrian
> 
> P.S. Give it to me: "The British nation is unique in this respect: they are the only people who like to be told how bad things are, who like to be told the worst."
> ― Winston S. Churchill


I don't think its Ram voltage. Although, some Motherboards will require more Voltage when using all 4 slots.With My Striker 2 extreme to use certain Ram You need to use only Slot 1-3 or 2-4 to get the Motherboard to boot the OS. Have You tried different ways of installing the modules. E.g Slots: 1-2 or 1-3 or 3-4 or 2-4. If the Ram You know works in other motherboards then, I think its probably motherboard related. What is the Model of motherboard and ram model, I will look into it...


----------



## AndrejusD

Good afternoon everybody,
I will try to explain my problem as much detailed as I can to prevent unnecessary questions, because there is something I'm doing wrong in this mod I think ... There is the whole story:
I got cheap Asus p5q3 deluxe wifi ap mo_bo from a good friend. Bought X5460 to put into it.
In advance I would to say that PSU is ok (RM850i-single rail), ram is ok (new 2133 mhz ddr3), video card is ok too (tested before and on current board).
I have some experience in c2d and wc all before all companies started mass producing watercooling kits and etc, here is my old old post in one community http://www.topzone.lt/forumas/2194-intel-core-2-quad-q6600-g0-spartinimas-turbinimas-overclocking-gigabyte-965p-ir-p35-4.html#post168186 E6300 1.86Ghz @3.5Ghz















Ok now lets get back to my problem







First the system did not even want to spin a cpu fan for a long period of time.
Then i bought cheap E4500 cpu for 5 eur to test the system, and everything worked.
I have installed win10 on it, tried OC E4500 2.2Ghz to 3.2 @ 1.52V just for fun, and everything works ok, so my experience in increasing voltage by pressing buttons did not go away









The next step: Then I downloaded latest bios, and AMI tool, to update microcodes in there, for my current cpu I should have added 2 microcodes for 45 nm microprocessors. Flashed from usb via ez-flash utility. e4500 works fine, but X5460 do not. So I started reseaching. Found this message: http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/2650#post_21960691
Ok then. Tried to flash this bios. But result is the same again. With these two new bioses cpu fan starts to spin, also cpu heats up (tried with my finger







) but the screen is black and mo_bo do not post and I can not even go to bios.

In the other posts people say they successfully flashed bios on the same motherboard (q3):
Same but without wifi - http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/5880#post_23513348
Without wifi but X5470- http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/4050#post_22501478
All in one http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/5770

And so on... Maybe anybody has any ideas please ?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrejusD*
> 
> Good afternoon everybody,
> I will try to explain my problem as much detailed as I can to prevent unnecessary questions, because there is something I'm doing wrong in this mod I think ... There is the whole story:
> I got cheap Asus p5q3 deluxe wifi ap mo_bo from a good friend. Bought X5460 to put into it.
> In advance I would to say that PSU is ok (RM850i-single rail), ram is ok (new 2133 mhz ddr3), video card is ok too (tested before and on current board).
> I have some experience in c2d and wc all before all companies started mass producing watercooling kits and etc, here is my old old post in one community http://www.topzone.lt/forumas/2194-intel-core-2-quad-q6600-g0-spartinimas-turbinimas-overclocking-gigabyte-965p-ir-p35-4.html#post168186 E6300 1.86Ghz @3.5Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok now lets get back to my problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the system did not even want to spin a cpu fan for a long period of time.
> Then i bought cheap E4500 cpu for 5 eur to test the system, and everything worked.
> I have installed win10 on it, tried OC E4500 2.2Ghz to 3.2 @ 1.52V just for fun, and everything works ok, so my experience in increasing voltage by pressing buttons did not go away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next step: Then I downloaded latest bios, and AMI tool, to update microcodes in there, for my current cpu I should have added 2 microcodes for 45 nm microprocessors. Flashed from usb via ez-flash utility. e4500 works fine, but X5460 do not. So I started reseaching. Found this message: http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/2650#post_21960691
> Ok then. Tried to flash this bios. But result is the same again. With these two new bioses cpu fan starts to spin, also cpu heats up (tried with my finger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but the screen is black and mo_bo do not post and I can not even go to bios.
> 
> In the other posts people say they successfully flashed bios on the same motherboard (q3):
> Same but without wifi - http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/5880#post_23513348
> Without wifi but X5470- http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/4050#post_22501478
> All in one http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/5770
> 
> And so on... Maybe anybody has any ideas please ?


Good afternoon to You.

Can You go to CPU-ID - Mainboard - This should Tell the Model and revision. You can also take a look at the motherboard to find the Model.

Flash with the C2D, Then Install Your Xeon.

Here is the P5Q3 Deluxe/WiFi-AP
Modded:

P5Q3-WIFIDELUXE-MOD.zip 1202k .zip file


Here is the P5Q3
Modded

P5Q3-1102-MOD.zip 775k .zip file


Make sure XD Bit is Enabled (AKA Execute Disable Bit) In the BIOS

Give that a try


----------



## Ade360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> I don't think its Ram voltage. Although, some Motherboards will require more Voltage when using all 4 slots.With My Striker 2 extreme to use certain Ram You need to use only Slot 1-3 or 2-4 to get the Motherboard to boot the OS. Have You tried different ways of installing the modules. E.g Slots: 1-2 or 1-3 or 3-4 or 2-4. If the Ram You know works in other motherboards then, I think its probably motherboard related. What is the Model of motherboard and ram model, I will look into it...


Thanks for the response. I will try the the different combinations tomorrow. I can write-off 1 & 3 now, that's for sure 

Its a GA-EP43-S3L with Kingston 4x2GB PC6400 (DDR2 800) 6-6-6-18, 1.8v (KVR800D2N6/2G)

As soon as I try the different permutations I'll post back.

While i'm at it, I have just been given a Lenovo ThinkCentre 7705 79G. I am thinking this seriously needs a more powerful CPU however there is no room in this box for anything additional. e.g. Bigger cooling. So the question is: What Xeon can I get way with without having to move away from stock cooling. "You can't or don't bother" are acceptable answers! It currently has a Dual-core E5200 @ 2.5GHz.

Thanks

Adrian


----------



## AndrejusD

*antsf1990* thank You for Your fast reply.
As I cannot even enter bios to get my X5460 i can only tell that it is _*SLBBA - 1067Ah - E0*_ And the photo of cpu info itself https://app.box.com/s/2mmxrd24oti0bigjx5ev7y1dqlaxndmn
This is my motherboard revision 1.02G https://app.box.com/s/jn6cxt91qry12zejs27u8ra21frvluvo should be newer than the first releases

Now lets try your bios (from Here is the P5Q3 Deluxe/WiFi-AP Modded: P5Q3-WIFIDELUXE-MOD.zip 1202k .zip file)
looks like your bios is a bit bigger than original, mine which I uploaded before was the same because I deleted one old microcode, and added another, here is load video 




Execute Disable Bit is enabled by default when "Load Setup Defaults" is selected in the exit tab of the bios https://app.box.com/s/jskl9mwaq1ac2f2pd6qya5sn4ng7jnq3

After PC shut down, when all defaults were loaded, I think there was no point in resetting it with a pin on motherboard, so lets try to change the cpu and see if it works:
Result is the same... Motherboard turns on, but there is nothing on the screen, fan just blows, if I remove fan, i can feel how cpu cooler gets hotter, but even bios do not load.
The next step is to try reset bios with pins on the motherboard. And still it do not work.

The next step is to try load other bios but it cannot be done because it blames file size in the bios in ez_flash utility.

I'm starting to blame cpu









EDIT: Tried to reapply sticker which came with cpu, hope it fails to start not because I made theese grooves to fit cpu into mb :S https://app.box.com/representation/file_version_39763336997/image_2048_jpg/1.jpg


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ade360*
> 
> Thanks for the response. I will try the the different combinations tomorrow. I can write-off 1 & 3 now, that's for sure
> 
> Its a GA-EP43-S3L with Kingston 4x2GB PC6400 (DDR2 800) 6-6-6-18, 1.8v (KVR800D2N6/2G)
> 
> As soon as I try the different permutations I'll post back.
> 
> While i'm at it, I have just been given a Lenovo ThinkCentre 7705 79G. I am thinking this seriously needs a more powerful CPU however there is no room in this box for anything additional. e.g. Bigger cooling. So the question is: What Xeon can I get way with without having to move away from stock cooling. "You can't or don't bother" are acceptable answers! It currently has a Dual-core E5200 @ 2.5GHz.
> Thanks
> 
> Adrian


Any 5400 Xeon should be fine on a stock cooler, As long as Its not overclocked!


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrejusD*
> 
> *antsf1990* thank You for Your fast reply.
> As I cannot even enter bios to get my X5460 i can only tell that it is _*SLBBA - 1067Ah - E0*_ And the photo of cpu info itself https://app.box.com/s/2mmxrd24oti0bigjx5ev7y1dqlaxndmn
> This is my motherboard revision 1.02G https://app.box.com/s/jn6cxt91qry12zejs27u8ra21frvluvo should be newer than the first releases
> 
> Now lets try your bios (from Here is the P5Q3 Deluxe/WiFi-AP Modded: P5Q3-WIFIDELUXE-MOD.zip 1202k .zip file)
> looks like your bios is a bit bigger than original, mine which I uploaded before was the same because I deleted one old microcode, and added another, here is load video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Execute Disable Bit is enabled by default when "Load Setup Defaults" is selected in the exit tab of the bios https://app.box.com/s/jskl9mwaq1ac2f2pd6qya5sn4ng7jnq3
> 
> After PC shut down, when all defaults were loaded, I think there was no point in resetting it with a pin on motherboard, so lets try to change the cpu and see if it works:
> Result is the same... Motherboard turns on, but there is nothing on the screen, fan just blows, if I remove fan, i can feel how cpu cooler gets hotter, but even bios do not load.
> The next step is to try reset bios with pins on the motherboard. And still it do not work.
> 
> The next step is to try load other bios but it cannot be done because it blames file size in the bios in ez_flash utility.
> 
> I'm starting to blame cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Tried to reapply sticker which came with cpu, hope it fails to start not because I made theese grooves to fic cpu into mb :S https://app.box.com/representation/file_version_39763336997/image_2048_jpg/1.jpg


I am confident in the BIOS I have given You!! I can tell You the size is 100% the same as the original!
Top is official. Bottom is MOD that I sent!.

Downloaded from official ASUS Website: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/P5Q3_DeluxeWiFiAP_n/HelpDesk_Download/
If The Motherboard don't Post with the Xeon but works fine with the Core2. I would check the adapter is fitted correctly,The Adapter only needs to be out by a fraction of a Millimeter!


----------



## AndrejusD

I believe you *antfs1990* 100 %








When I reflashed it shown that new bios was a bit bigger (in the loading bar) or mby it was about the graphix in ex-flash.
Other thing I said, was that P5Q3 Deluxe/WiFi-AP bios is a bit bigger than P5Q3 so maby this is why EX Flash made an arror.
Anyway, with deluxe bios it should have worked...

In the photo it shows that adapter is fitted correctly. Here are two another photos:


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrejusD*
> 
> I believe you *antfs1990* 100 %
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I reflashed it shown that new bios was a bit bigger (in the loading bar) or mby it was about the graphix in ex-flash.
> Other thing I said, was that P5Q3 Deluxe/WiFi-AP bios is a bit bigger than P5Q3 so maby this is why EX Flash made an arror.
> Anyway, with deluxe bios it should have worked...
> 
> In the photo it shows that adapter is fitted correctly. Here are two another photos:


The photo is not available?

The pins on the Motherboard Socket have to go through the adapter holes. I thought mine looked perfect but mine didn't post! Only after a few attempts did it post!
On the CPU You can see dots from where the Socket Pins push! Line up with them! Make sure You look at it from all angles. If You can without risking harm, mount the CPU Heat-sink a touch tighter.


----------



## AndrejusD

Yes it is the same, alternative links to the photos:
https://app.box.com/s/lulx75ulw2apuz5f2hd97im7wxethw90
https://app.box.com/s/okkbb130wn30x3c9a925wbawpehbm89b
what exactly does this sticker do ? connect theese pins one to another ?
if so, I can solder them one to another, so cpu will be without them, and plastic cause can be eliminated.


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrejusD*
> 
> Yes it is the same, alternative links to the photos:
> https://app.box.com/s/lulx75ulw2apuz5f2hd97im7wxethw90
> https://app.box.com/s/okkbb130wn30x3c9a925wbawpehbm89b
> what exactly does this sticker do ? connect theese pins one to another ?
> if so, I can solder them one to another, so cpu will be without them, and plastic cause can be eliminated.




The bottom 2 don't look flush???
It could just be My opinion LOL

You could try carefully cut the adapter and remove the bottom section....


Its worth a try before giving up on the CPU.....


----------



## Shredder11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> I know gigabyte motherboards seem to more have this issue......Try running them @ 800Mhz instead or 1066?


My ASUS P5Q SE PLUS and Kingston KHX8500D2K24G RAM issue in the end was down to them not being seated properly. I recently noticed the original 4GB (2GB x2) pair were not running in dual channel mode, so I moved one of the sticks and the whole computer went into meltdown. After about a week of it running VERY BADLY INDEED, I re-imaged the SSD drive with a known working image and that made things worse. However once I had re-seated the RAM everything was back to normal. So I will have another go at getting the other pair of RAM to seat properly and work, and then I will have 8GB of RAM.


----------



## AndrejusD

OMG... I figured it out. I do not know if I figured it out just by accident, or because I cut a piece of sticker, it was a whloe story, real detective







...
I was using mine E4500 @ 290Mhz fsb. And then after using it i decided to give it a try and put it into socket. Turned on the mobo, but did't do the reset, and vuolia it posted.
Soon I turned everything back off. Put on cooler, and turned it on. Then it turned off for some reason. I felt that cpu cooler was hot - then I remember - och my E4500 was @1.55Voltage








So I put back my E4500 back. Then went to overclockers.ru - a very good OC statistics http://www.overclockers.ru/cpubase/ looked on some screens from other users, calculated that fsb should be 333 to 9.5 multiplier hit 3166 Mhz, put voltage regulation to auto, reboot and turn off motherboard. After cpu switch it started and now I am in windows and typing this message for you guys. I will make a bunch of tests, and later maby with better coolng will try to OC smth.

By instructions set view I can tell that bios update was successfull ?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrejusD*
> 
> OMG... I figured it out. I do not know if I figured it out just by accident, or because I cut a piece of sticker, it was a whloe story, real detective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I was using mine E4500 @ 290Mhz fsb. And then after using it i decided to give it a try and put it into socket. Turned on the mobo, but did't do the reset, and vuolia it posted.
> Soon I turned everything back off. Put on cooler, and turned it on. Then it turned off for some reason. I felt that cpu cooler was hot - then I remember - och my E4500 was @1.55Voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I put back my E4500 back. Then went to overclockers.ru - a very good OC statistics http://www.overclockers.ru/cpubase/ looked on some screens from other users, calculated that fsb should be 333 to 9.5 multiplier hit 3166 Mhz, put voltage regulation to auto, reboot and turn off motherboard. After cpu switch it started and now I am in windows and typing this message for you guys. I will make a bunch of tests, and later maby with better coolng will try to OC smth.
> 
> By instructions set view I can tell that bios update was successfull ?












Well if You didn't reset the CMOS and tried to apply a Overclock from a previous CPU, I would say it was nothing to do with the adapter.









When Your CPU is on low load it is down stepping the multiplier: Disable C1E in the BIOS
If Your going to overclock.
Go to BIOS:
disable CPU TM - Max CPU ID - Intel visualization tech
Leave Execute disable bit enabled


----------



## AndrejusD

Finally problem solved !

Found local IT spec. selling xeons and other parts locally, because even a little change in bios was resulting in current cpu not to boot.
We put in my motherboard a postcard and it has shown a memory fault. Fastly we switched from corsair 2133Mhz to 1333 Mhz
memory and now it boots and everything works cool (Y), also tried E5450, E5420 all work ok








Looks like it not all ddr3 memory is the same ddr3 memory.

In some time I'm getting a nepton water cooler able to move more than 300w of heat from cpu and we will see how well can this xeon overclock


----------



## Ade360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> I don't think its Ram voltage. Although, some Motherboards will require more Voltage when using all 4 slots.With My Striker 2 extreme to use certain Ram You need to use only Slot 1-3 or 2-4 to get the Motherboard to boot the OS. Have You tried different ways of installing the modules. E.g Slots: 1-2 or 1-3 or 3-4 or 2-4. If the Ram You know works in other motherboards then, I think its probably motherboard related. What is the Model of motherboard and ram model, I will look into it...


Well, well, well. Slots 1,2 & 4 is the winner!

Cheers Ants. Much appreciated.

If I could sneak a "oh, and by the way" question in here; When I run CPU-Z I get:



However, when I look at the SPD tab, all values are blank:



Should I be concerned about this? What is the impact?

Cheers All.

Ade


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ade360*
> 
> Well, well, well. Slots 1,2 & 4 is the winner!
> 
> Cheers Ants. Much appreciated.
> 
> If I could sneak a "oh, and by the way" question in here; When I run CPU-Z I get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, when I look at the SPD tab, all values are blank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I be concerned about this? What is the impact?
> 
> Cheers All.
> 
> Ade


Your Motherboard dislikes Your Ram!
Is it Blank on all 4 slots?
Run a Memory Test and do a custom prime95 and fill up all available memory and check for errors


----------



## Ade360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Your Motherboard dislikes Your Ram!
> Is it Blank on all 4 slots?
> Run a Memory Test and do a custom prime95 and fill up all available memory and check for errors


Yep, SPD is blank on all 4 slots. I have run memtest with 1,2&4 installed and everything appears ok. I'll do a full blast overnight. If I "fill up all available memory" i.e. 4 sticks, the memtest just hangs - no error messages. Same with prime95 - Just hangs!

With all combinations the following passes memtest: Slots 1,2 &4 populated. All other combinations fail. So from this it would appear that slot 3 fails and slot one HAS to be populated!

Okay, so I can live with 3 sticks. However, life not being that simple, with three sticks installed all SPD values (CPU-Z) are blank and Prime95 crashes pretty quickly. (even though memtest passes every stick individually and the three in this combination).

Now I cannot see any bent pins on the mobo. A memory controller problem? Well now that is a whole new area of research 

Have tried the CPU and memory in a multitude of other mobos (don't ask ) and when the mobo works so do these parts!

Now the obvious response is that the modo is somewhat knackered. (Disagreement would be much appreciated)

The question now becomes, is there anyway of resurrecting it?

Cheers

Ade


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> @ BOLC This was first removed,
> 
> Every-time You change the TJ-Max it would also change the "T-case" Temps as they are calculated from the core Temps!!!!!!!!!!!!! BUT I know for a fact no matter what You set the TJ max to the "T-case" Temps will stay the same!! There for making them FALSE!!!!
> The TJ Max is not 100C for every CPU if You think that then You shouldn't even be using computers!!!
> The Tj max is set to 100c by default making the Temp monitors inaccurate!!!!!!!!!!
> The Tj Max we can use facts!!!! To set correctly!
> 
> Cores temps are pulled from the CPU package sensors!!
> "The CPU Digital Thermal Sensor measures a distant to a max Tempature at with TTC engages this is calibrated for EVERY 5400 Xeon!! From each CPU cores Junction directly! - it has an on-chip (PECCI Sensor) embedded diode per core"
> So it can be TRUSTED (If You have to TJ-Max set correctly!)
> 
> and
> 
> "CPU Temp"
> CPU temperatures reported "usually" via discrete sensor chips (like ITE or Winbond, etc.) to measure CPU temperatures, Sometimes not directly attached to CPU, but underneath or close to it.
> NOTE: Make sure You have Thermal Control off in the BIOS to exceed the CPU Temp Profile" This profile Varies from motherboard!
> 
> "CPU Temp" Can vary from different motherboards! in many cases, You can completely ignore the Senor! Sometimes the CPU Temp can be referring to the Sockets Temperature depending on the Motherboard or CPU in question!
> 
> In fact look anywhere on the internet Core Temp forums, Overclock.net, etc etc etc
> 
> CPU Temp is ALMOST never accurate!!!!


Thanks man.
I assumed Tcase was equal to CPU TEMP but Tcase is measured at the factory on the IHS while Tcase is estimated form the board sensor (and should be following Tcase, but apprently does not...)
I use hwinfo, hwonitor ou any soft to monitor CPU TEMP, they always give the same value no matter which Tjmax is set; only the core temps change with Tjmax and I learnt the lesson they need to be trusted







.

I am 'monitoring' CPU TEMP from the corner of my eye since it is used in the speedfan profile, or for the TM function (which I had disabled indeed), or by the bios to change the PWM of the heatsink fan; ITE sensor indeed.
For the rest, I use 85C for Tjmax and I am very satisfied with the obtained temperatures (65C at full load at 4.4 Ghz....).


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> Thanks man.
> I assumed Tcase was equal to CPU TEMP but Tcase is measured at the factory on the IHS while Tcase is estimated form the board sensor (and should be following Tcase, but apprently does not...)
> I use hwinfo, hwonitor ou any soft to monitor CPU TEMP, they always give the same value no matter which Tjmax is set; only the core temps change with Tjmax and I learnt the lesson they need to be trusted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I am 'monitoring' CPU TEMP from the corner of my eye since it is used in the speedfan profile, or for the TM function (which I had disabled indeed), or by the bios to change the PWM of the heatsink fan; ITE sensor indeed.
> For the rest, I use 85C for Tjmax and I am very satisfied with the obtained temperatures (65C at full load at 4.4 Ghz....).


So...
You have set Your TJ max @ 85 for the Core Temps and Max Temp for accurate readings
CPU Temp is not accurate! But your keeping CPU Temp Monitored as a reference to fan control
Finally Your making sense!!!!









"65C at full load at 4.4 Ghz""
Nice Temps


----------



## creativus

Hello everyone, I have an Asrock G31M-S mobo with dual core E5200 and 4GB RAM.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/G31M-S/

I saw someone selling an Xeon E5450 supposedly compatible with lga775 mobos. The cpu must be prepared as practiced here, what remains to be done must be cutting the slot.

I don't have experience with hardware, I hope I can do this...

Questions:

1) Is Xeon E5450 a good choice for my mobo ? Are there better cpu alternatives ?

2) Is this mod reliable ? Can it require more afford than the first post to work appropriately ?

3) I consider a GTX 660 gpu and 4GB more RAM to add, do you think that gpu model is ok for this desktop ?


----------



## mariog3

Hi everyone, I need your help. I have DELL PRECISION T5600 with processor Intel E5-2667 ES QB7T. This is engineering sample. Now i bought two processors Intel QA90, but i'dont know how i need add this cpu microcode to my bios.

Anyone help me?

dump my bios here: http://ewent24.pl/20151014_originalBIOS.bin

Please, help me. I have MMTOOL but i don't know how this processor code.

Than you


----------



## trzczy

Do you know any mbtx motherboards that allow xeon modding? Fujitsu, MSI etc.? No Dell because they fit into Dell cases only.
Thank you.


----------



## mariog3

Hi trzczy, thank you for your reply. Motherboard this Precision is FOXCON. But the original bios that gave the programmer is read out of bios memory. I can edit this file in MMTOOL but i don't know how i can do it.

INTEL QA90 is engineering sample like E5-2660, E5-2665

Thank You


----------



## trzczy

Hi mariog3,
I have asked generally. Not replied to your question


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creativus*
> 
> Hello everyone, I have an Asrock G31M-S mobo with dual core E5200 and 4GB RAM.
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/G31M-S/
> 
> I saw someone selling an Xeon E5450 supposedly compatible with lga775 mobos. The cpu must be prepared as practiced here, what remains to be done must be cutting the slot.
> 
> I don't have experience with hardware, I hope I can do this...
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1) Is Xeon E5450 a good choice for my mobo ? Are there better cpu alternatives ?
> 
> 2) Is this mod reliable ? Can it require more afford than the first post to work appropriately ?
> 
> 3) I consider a GTX 660 gpu and 4GB more RAM to add, do you think that gpu model is ok for this desktop ?


There are better alternatives E.g X5470 or X5460
But Your Motherboard will not support 5400 Series Xeons (X54XX or E54XX)

These should work:



These are not good Value but should work fine

This Mod is Just as reliable as a Core2Quad CPU if done correctly and You have a Compatible Motherboard and Inject the Microcodes etc

4GB of ram is not much for today's operating systems - Depends on what Your system is used for?

GTX660 should be fine for the average gamer


----------



## clobber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mariog3*
> 
> Hi everyone, I need your help. I have DELL PRECISION T5600 with processor Intel E5-2667 ES QB7T. This is engineering sample. Now i bought two processors Intel QA90, but i'dont know how i need add this cpu microcode to my bios.
> 
> Anyone help me?
> 
> dump my bios here: http://ewent24.pl/20151014_originalBIOS.bin
> 
> Please, help me. I have MMTOOL but i don't know how this processor code.
> 
> Than you


Dell almost exclusively implement proprietary bios on their boards and are notoriously difficult to modify, I'm afraid.
You may try asking here: https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-OptiPlex-360-380-760-780-960-Xeon-LGA-771-E0-1067A-Microcode

Good luck.


----------



## AndrejusD

If anybody is interested what my xeon can do and how









http://www.overclock.net/t/1577225/small-x5460-p5q3-h110i-gtx-oc-project


----------



## creativus

Long story short, *I can not edit Asrock G31M-S Bios for the microcode, please help...*

I got a Xeon E5450 ready to be placed on a lga775 motherboard and did everything as detailed in this guide:

http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/4/

When I start the computer it comes to windows 7's starting screen and then boots and says windows didn't shut down correctly.

I was looking to update microcode of the bios as suggested here:
http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/5/#not-working-as-expected
http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/#other
http://donovan6000.blogspot.com.tr/2013/06/insyde-bios-modding-cpu-microcodes.html

But all the Andy's tool (Phoenix Tool v2.64) does is say "Not Phoenix/Dell/Insyde/EFI BIOS" for the instant flash bios I download here:

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/G31M-S/?cat=Download&os=BIOS

I also searched google with things like asrock microcode update, asrock decypt tool, asrock decrypt to see if there's another way but I couldn't see one...

So, I can not edit Asrock G31M-S Bios for the microcode, please help...


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creativus*
> 
> Long story short, *I can not edit Asrock G31M-S Bios for the microcode, please help...*
> 
> I got a Xeon E5450 ready to be placed on a lga775 motherboard and did everything as detailed in this guide:
> 
> http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/4/
> 
> When I start the computer it comes to windows 7's starting screen and then boots and says windows didn't shut down correctly.
> 
> I was looking to update microcode of the bios as suggested here:
> http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/5/#not-working-as-expected
> http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/#other
> http://donovan6000.blogspot.com.tr/2013/06/insyde-bios-modding-cpu-microcodes.html
> 
> But all the Andy's tool (Phoenix Tool v2.64) does is say "Not Phoenix/Dell/Insyde/EFI BIOS" for the instant flash bios I download here:
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/G31M-S/?cat=Download&os=BIOS
> 
> I also searched google with things like asrock microcode update, asrock decypt tool, asrock decrypt to see if there's another way but I couldn't see one...
> 
> So, I can not edit Asrock G31M-S Bios for the microcode, please help...


try this and report

mode.zip 578k .zip file


----------



## creativus

Must have been my novice mistake, microcode seems to be not the problem when I open the bios I see it recognizes Xeon E5450 and microcode update says 1067A/0

I've been playing with bios settings (cpu frequency and multiplier, nb voltage, speedstep and maybe more) and I got this error below and the computer started to fully shut down inappropriately, though I've been able see my wallpaper and shortcuts and windows bar below without a problem.

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL


----------



## creativus

Again IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL when trying to reinstall Win 7...

Also, when Windows opens it says installing device driver software every time, as if it fails to do so...


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creativus*
> 
> Again IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL when trying to reinstall Win 7...


did you try the bios who I posted?


----------



## creativus

besttt I've tried all of those files and all it gave back is a bios0.bios file in a dump folder and a text document saying Not Phoenix/Dell/Insyde/EFI BIOS etc; but I've got it working.

I had first decreased the multiplier of the cpu to 8.5 from 9 in the bios (it only changes by 0.5) and didn't do sth in between later. I tried leaving the multiplier at 9 and setting fsb to 325 instead of 333 and it seems to work without a problem now.

Thanks for your attention


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creativus*
> 
> besttt I've tried all of those files and all it gave back is a bios0.bios file in a dump folder and a text document saying Not Phoenix/Dell/Insyde/EFI BIOS etc; but I've got it working.
> 
> I had first decreased the multiplier of the cpu to 8.5 from 9 in the bios (it only changes by 0.5) and didn't do sth in between later. I tried leaving the multiplier at 9 and setting fsb to 325 instead of 333 and it seems to work without a problem now.
> 
> Thanks for your attention


or set it back to 333 and increase pci frq to 104


----------



## creativus

I've run Passmark BurnInTest to stress test, it ran 15 minutes before giving fail window. Report says 0 errors, I think it might have been the cpu temperature, cores showed max 85 C.

Do you think the cpu is not good enough or if I should try some other fsb ?

I may run Prime95 some other time, I think it will not be good to run after reaching that temperature.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creativus*
> 
> I've run Passmark BurnInTest to stress test, it ran 15 minutes before giving fail window. Report says 0 errors, I think it might have been the cpu temperature, cores showed max 85 C.
> 
> Do you think the cpu is not good enough or if I should try some other fsb ?
> 
> I may run Prime95 some other time, I think it will not be good to run after reaching that temperature.


you have to set tj max temp at 85 and not 100 for xeon is 85 you have to change the value at .ini file hwmonitor


----------



## clobber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creativus*
> 
> besttt I've tried all of those files and all it gave back is a bios0.bios file in a dump folder and a text document saying Not Phoenix/Dell/Insyde/EFI BIOS etc; but I've got it working.
> 
> I had first decreased the multiplier of the cpu to 8.5 from 9 in the bios (it only changes by 0.5) and didn't do sth in between later. I tried leaving the multiplier at 9 and setting fsb to 325 instead of 333 and it seems to work without a problem now.
> 
> Thanks for your attention


Restore FSB and disable "C-STATES"


----------



## creativus

There's no C-States option on the bios. The options are as they are in this image with a surplus of Boot Failure Guard Count (3) row and an untaouchable Intel (R) Virtualization Tech (Enabled) row, different speed and multiplier settings, and "spread spectrum" and "on demand clock modulation" on (auto):

http://www.google.com.tr/imgres?imgurl=http://www.overclockers.com/forums/attachment.php%253Fattachmentid%253D72525%2526stc%253D1%2526d%253D1238777543&imgrefurl=http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/600160-Asrock-g31m-s-help&h=480&w=640&tbnid=A8p4Yj6I9aqxiM:&docid=NvcuNkZ2lafKEM&ei=N2wjVpLSI4O7swGoionoCw&tbm=isch&ved=0CBwQMygDMANqFQoTCNLJjJDgy8gCFYPdLAodKEUCvQ

Smart section allows to load bios default, performance setup default, and power saving setup default.

BTW, it completed the default blend stress test of Prime95 without an error. I found an Asus GTX 750 ti with continuing warranty (listing says used for 2 weeks) for 10 usd more and ordered that. There were other choices with higher performance but they were older and needed a new power supply. I have a 300 watt power supply used less than a year(and I use a laptop at work and sometimes also in home), I don't use the DVD RW anymore, and with 2*4GB DDR2 Ram that I'll buy instead of the 2*2GB DDR2 Ram and everything included in expert, http://outervision.com/power-supply-calculator shows 297 Watt reccomended.

I think it'll work for years without a problem but I may consider changing the plan if suggested otherwise, such as using 6GB Ram, or buying a new PSU if necessary...


----------



## alandicade

Dont know if this is posted here but i could not find it so i modded the P5QL-VM EPU bios P5QL-VM-EPU-ASUS-0601.rom and tested it with Xeon 5450 (it works fine:thumb

P5QL-VM-EPU-ASUS-0601_771.zip 628k .zip file


----------



## alandicade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creativus*
> 
> There's no C-States option on the bios. The options are as they are in this image with a surplus of Boot Failure Guard Count (3) row and an untaouchable Intel (R) Virtualization Tech (Enabled) row, different speed and multiplier settings, and "spread spectrum" and "on demand clock modulation" on (auto):
> 
> http://www.google.com.tr/imgres?imgurl=http://www.overclockers.com/forums/attachment.php%253Fattachmentid%253D72525%2526stc%253D1%2526d%253D1238777543&imgrefurl=http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/600160-Asrock-g31m-s-help&h=480&w=640&tbnid=A8p4Yj6I9aqxiM:&docid=NvcuNkZ2lafKEM&ei=N2wjVpLSI4O7swGoionoCw&tbm=isch&ved=0CBwQMygDMANqFQoTCNLJjJDgy8gCFYPdLAodKEUCvQ
> 
> Smart section allows to load bios default, performance setup default, and power saving setup default.
> 
> BTW, it completed the default blend stress test of Prime95 without an error. I found an Asus GTX 750 ti with continuing warranty (listing says used for 2 weeks) for 10 usd more and ordered that. There were other choices with higher performance but they were older and needed a new power supply. I have a 300 watt power supply used less than a year(and I use a laptop at work and sometimes also in home), I don't use the DVD RW anymore, and with 2*4GB DDR2 Ram that I'll buy instead of the 2*2GB DDR2 Ram and everything included in expert, http://outervision.com/power-supply-calculator shows 297 Watt reccomended.
> 
> I think it'll work for years without a problem but I may consider changing the plan if suggested otherwise, such as using 6GB Ram, or buying a new PSU if necessary...


I would recommend you to buy a new psu 300W is not much and your system may even draw more than the calculator says and the psu may not even be able to handle 300w you never know.
Dont know if you can find this in your country but Corsair CX 430M is cheap i have 2 of them and they works great even with my gtx 470 gpu (yhea I know I should buy a better psu and gpu







)


----------



## AndrejusD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alandicade*
> 
> I would recommend you to buy a new psu 300W is not much and your system may even draw more than the calculator says and the psu may not even be able to handle 300w you never know.
> Dont know if you can find this in your country but Corsair CX 430M is cheap i have 2 of them and they works great even with my gtx 470 gpu (yhea I know I should buy a better psu and gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


No you don't. My corsair link shows that system OC'ed to 4.5Ghz x5460 which theoretically should use up to 200W of tdp for cpu only, then GTX660 +150W, and all other components +100W, all at all should "eat" around 450W, but it was never more than 375W for a whole system in 3D application. Watch this one, cpu @ 130W and power consumption from the wall is allways lower than power consumption out:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-480,2585-15.html

Max CPU power consumption test @ 4.4Ghz:



You can even put in GTX970 and it will do the job perfectly with only 145W TDP


----------



## Sildur

Any suggestions for a cheap mobo and xeon processor with ddr2 support?
Old PC of my sister just died. Doesn't have to be super fancy as it would be just for school and some "lower end games" like minecraft.

Her current/dead system is:
Athlon x2 64 6000+
4gb ddr2 800mhz
Random 300gb harddrive
Nvidia GT640 from Asus. (https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/GT640DCSL2GD3/)
Windows 10 x64

Mobo died, everything else still works fine.


----------



## alandicade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sildur*
> 
> Any suggestions for a cheap mobo and xeon processor with ddr2 support?
> Old PC of my sister just died. Doesn't have to be super fancy as it would be just for school and some "lower end games" like minecraft.
> 
> Her current/dead system is:
> Athlon x2 64 6000+
> 4gb ddr2 800mhz
> Random 300gb harddrive
> Nvidia GT640 from Asus. (https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/GT640DCSL2GD3/)
> Windows 10 x64
> 
> Mobo died, everything else still works fine.


First look at a classified ads site in your country for a cheap 775 computer (ebay have alot mobos but is not always cheap) ask the seller for the mobo model google it and get the chipset information, check if the chipset is in the list of this image

Then use the list to see what cpu it can use serch for it on ebay (this one has a god price http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5450-3-GHz-Quad-Core-SLASB-EU80574KJ080NT-Processor-w-Grease-/272003799963?hash=item3f54b09b9b:g:b0EAAOSwPcVVtiJu but is not supported by all chipset )


----------



## Sildur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alandicade*
> 
> First look at a classified ads site in your country for a cheap 775 computer (ebay have alot mobos but is not always cheap) ask the seller for the mobo model google it and get the chipset information, check if the chipset is in the list of this image
> 
> Then use the list to see what cpu it can use serch for it on ebay (this one has a god price http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5450-3-GHz-Quad-Core-SLASB-EU80574KJ080NT-Processor-w-Grease-/272003799963?hash=item3f54b09b9b:g:b0EAAOSwPcVVtiJu but is not supported by all chipset )


Thanks, gonna search a bit arround then I guess.


----------



## AndrejusD

Maby anybody has bios settings to set fully stable X5460 for 500Mhz fsb in Asus p5q3 deluxe ?








As far I can reach is ~470FSB ~4.4Ghz fully stable, and ~4.5Ghz sometimes bluescreening









My old gigabyte ga 965p ds3 did 500Mhz like a charm, and it was very cheap budget mobo


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrejusD*
> 
> Maby anybody has bios settings to set fully stable X5460 for 500Mhz fsb in Asus p5q3 deluxe ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far I can reach is ~470FSB ~4.4Ghz fully stable, and ~4.5Ghz sometimes bluescreening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old gigabyte ga 965p ds3 did 500Mhz like a charm, and it was very cheap budget mobo


500 on a core2quad, are you sure ?


----------



## AndrejusD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> 500 on a core2quad, are you sure ?


http://valid.x86.fr/top-cpu/496e74656c2852292058656f6e285229204350552020202020202020202020583534363020204020332e313647487a
looks like pretty nice


----------



## izst

Hi!
I see you made some great work!
Is it possible to get a BIOS for asus P5KC MoBo, with AHCI enabled and with microcodes for Xeon5450?

I found BIOS versions for one of my requirements, but none for both of them.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *izst*
> 
> Hi!
> I see you made some great work!
> Is it possible to get a BIOS for asus P5KC MoBo, with AHCI enabled and with microcodes for Xeon5450?
> 
> I found BIOS versions for one of my requirements, but none for both of them.


try this and report

p5kc-1203_slic-ahci_v2-microcodes.zip 646k .zip file


----------



## izst

Hi!

It works great!
I can change IDE to ahcii and also no errors for Xeon CPU.

Now only problem remains, that I cannot W10 from USB disk, because it doesn't recognize USB. I have to burn W10 on DVD.

Tnx very much!


----------



## creativus

I found my Xeon E5450 on Asrock G31M-S system didn't go further than a few hours, suddenly it shuts up totally like electricity is gone. FSB was set to 325 and Speedstep was disabled after loading default bios settings, having tried different things (higher voltages and different FSB, cpu voltage can't be changed in this motherboard), now it's FSB=324, Speedstep and Intelligent Energy Saver disabled over default bios settings.

I wonder if disabling "Spread Spectrum" or "Intel (R) Virtualization Tech" may help or if there's any way to change cpu voltage using this motherboard. Any ideas ?


----------



## AndrejusD

Is it possible to turn system on again ? It just runs for few hours and shuts down by itself ?
What is your PSU ? By your mobo specs it supports up to Core™ 2 Extreme with tdp of 130W so 80W xeon should work ok.
Did you modify bios ? Show sticker on the side of psu where 12V and amps are shown, what are other system specs ?


----------



## creativus

With different settings there's been times I couldn't turn it on again, but those settings allow me to run hours and turn on again after it shuts up. Yes shutting down itself. PSU is 300 watt, snow white, an unknown brand, and I used it in the same system with an e5200, a 9500 GT and a DVD RW without problems. Now it doesn't have a gpu or optical drive connected. It still has 2x2GB DDR2 666MHZ RAM. I ordered a Galaxy GTX 750 ti and 2x4GB 800MHZ RAM. It has a different thing on the cpu, seemed even better to me but next time I open it I'll take a picture. It passed the default stress test of Prime95 without errors btw.


----------



## creativus

Seems good to me, but I don't know if I shall try removing the sticker writing 629 on the center and how...

I may leave it to a computer service around here but I'm not sure if they really know much about it...

If I can't get it to work right maybe I shall buy a mobo, is there anything I shall specifically look for in the mobo ? Shall it be lga771 or lga775 ?


----------



## AndrejusD

I asked to take a photo of this sticker, I will see then if it support enought power to cpu









You see it might work on it's limit on XEON CPU, so it might just overheat and overheat protection turns on, or just unstable because it is cheap.

Also try to monitor your cpu temperatures, with stock intel cooler and poor thermal compund it is really gets hot, even with NT-H1 and H110i GTX mine gets hot on OC and Prime.


----------



## creativus

Open Hardware Monitor show 92-100 celsius for cpu cores, so yeah, you must be right that cpu is getting too hot. I also did not apply any thermal compound...

How to choose the right cooling for this ?

I'm writing using the Galaxy OC Slim GTX 750 ti btw, and the DVD RW is on, so I guess either it's working because the load isn't heavy or it'll be enough when I plug off the DVD RW and install the ram and new cooler.


----------



## AndrejusD

It all depends on how much money you can spend on this.
1. About the cooler.
Some guys told that even 30 eur cooler does the job right. I bought corsair 110i gtx, because this cooler will do the job the right way for me even with my planned to buy hexacore cpu, and now it makes overclocked my x5460 from 3.16 Ghz to 4.35 stable, and even 4.5 can be reached or maby more withe better ram.
Your cpu is only 80W so buy something like Noctua NH-D14. Yes price is around 70 euro, but it will OC your cpu to the dreammy speeds, and also you will be able to use it with your other setups.
2. About the PSU.
It is really bad. 2 rails 22 amp each ? Seriously ? So it shoudl support 2x22*12=~2 rails 264 Watts each.. I would really buy something from corair, single rail design. Even cheapest CX430M for 60 bucks on their web site will fully power your system (lets say 150W from OC'ed CPU + 60W from 750Ti card when full constant load of 384W for the whole 12V components is allowed).
3. Better buy Gigabyte's 750Ti with additional power supply connector from PSU. It will make keep your motherboard cooler and overclock better


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creativus*
> 
> I found my Xeon E5450 on Asrock G31M-S system didn't go further than a few hours, suddenly it shuts up totally like electricity is gone. FSB was set to 325 and Speedstep was disabled after loading default bios settings, having tried different things (higher voltages and different FSB, cpu voltage can't be changed in this motherboard), now it's FSB=324, Speedstep and Intelligent Energy Saver disabled over default bios settings.
> 
> I wonder if disabling "Spread Spectrum" or "Intel (R) Virtualization Tech" may help or if there's any way to change cpu voltage using this motherboard. Any ideas ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creativus*
> 
> 
> 
> Open Hardware Monitor show 92-100 celsius for cpu cores, so yeah, you must be right that cpu is getting too hot. *I also did not apply any thermal compound...*
> 
> How to choose the right cooling for this ?
> 
> I'm writing using the Galaxy OC Slim GTX 750 ti btw, and the DVD RW is on, so I guess either it's working because the load isn't heavy or it'll be enough when I plug off the DVD RW and install the ram and new cooler.




Seriously, apply thermal compound before you killed that cpu.


----------



## creativus

We all value E5450s so no problem, I took it to a computer service and they fixed the broken foot of the cpu fan and used a thermal material, now it works without a problem. CPU Fan is E33681-001, I looked it up and it says supports Core 2 Duo up to 3 Ghz, I thought it wasn't enough and also told the service that I want to have a little room for overclocking in the new fan, but they didn't replace it and said it was enough.

Now, the problem is I bought 2 Hynix 4GB DDR2 800MHZ PC2-6400U and they didn't boot the system, either alone or together, the service man said he tried another ram but that didn't work either. He also told he didn't try 666 MHz RAM and 8GB of that might work.

He also said it was actually a Gigabyte mobo. Is Asrock a side product of Gigabyte ? Maybe he just thought they were similar and was a little high.

Strangely the only 8GB ram crucial found was this:
http://www.crucial.com/ProductDisplay?displayCompatibleLogo=1&urlRequestType=Base&catalogId=10151&productId=10932&externalPartNumber=CT4480197&urlLangId=-1&scanId=923707DB31D926C3&langId=-1&storeId=10151

Asrock g31m-s page says this:

- Dual Channel DDR2 memory technology
- 2 x DDR2 DIMM slots
- Supports DDR2 800/667 non-ECC, un-buffered memory
- Max. capacity of system memory: 8GB*

*Due to the operating system limitation, the actual memory size may be less than 4GB for the reservation for system usage under Windows® XP and Windows® Vista™. For Windows® XP 64-bit and Windows® Vista™ 64-bit with 64-bit CPU, there is no such limitation.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/G31M-S/

Do you think I shall try 2 sticks of 4GB 667 MHz RAM or there's sth else to do for a memory upgrade on this mobo ?


----------



## Switchkill

Why is finding a 775 board so difficult.


----------



## kaelidoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Switchkill*
> 
> Why is finding a 775 board so difficult.


I also have an hard time finding a 775 board capable of *8*gb ddr3 at 1600mhz. When I find one it's overpriced. (europe or worldwide + shipping)

I have my 4Core1600Twins-P35 in 1600fsb but I'm stuck at 4gb ddr3 (limitation = MB hybrid ddr2&3....)

Good luck man. Don't give up


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaelidoz*
> 
> I also have an hard time finding a 775 board capable of *8*gb ddr3 at 1600mhz. When I find one it's overpriced. (europe or worldwide + shipping)
> 
> I have my 4Core1600Twins-P35 in 1600fsb but I'm stuck at 4gb ddr3 (limitation = MB hybrid ddr2&3....)
> 
> Good luck man. Don't give up


I have this board (http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/4Core1600P35-WiFi+/) almost like yours, and I have gotten 8GB of DDR3 to work. Try two 4GB modules even though the manual and specs say limit of 4GB. I used the Samsung Green 1.35V modules (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-VigLink-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=igcxlgk4w1000kb500053). I even had SLI of 2xGTX 660's working on it, too. Nice AsRock boards, just horrible CPU VDroop.


----------



## kaelidoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I have this board (http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/4Core1600P35-WiFi+/) almost like yours, and I have gotten 8GB of DDR3 to work. Try two 4GB modules even though the manual and specs say limit of 4GB. I used the Samsung Green 1.35V modules (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-VigLink-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=igcxlgk4w1000kb500053). I even had SLI of 2xGTX 660's working on it, too. Nice AsRock boards, just horrible CPU VDroop.


Wow I can't believe what I just read ! I'm gonna try this as soon as possible







Now I'm excited... Thanks for this precious information !
I'm running a q9300 and I'm waiting for a xeon e5472 that I got for dirt cheap. If I can have 8gb on this I'd be happy as hell. Total end game for this old board with my 7970


----------



## lumpen

Hi,

just bought an already modded X5470 on Aliexpress, an Asus P5Q SE2 mobo, downloaded the latest modded bios from some russian site and everything went fine until i fired up Prime95.
There were 2 options. Failing prime almost instantly and/or Windows error message then autorestart. The second option came at upper vcores: stable prime but immediate system shutdown after a while. The higher the vcore the faster shutdown (under full load by prime ofc).
Then I had a hard time finding the sweet spot even for the stock 3.33ghz. It is 1.25 vcore and 1.3v FSB. No shutdown and no error in prime.
However it is very strange that core0 is always at way higher temp than the others. Currently running prime and it's 63/57/57/57 C an sometimes the difference between core 0 and others is 8-9 C. The shutdown is independent from temps because sometimes it shuts down at 65, sometimes 74 for example.
So the situation is as follows: the cpu is stable even at 4.ghz (fsb 400, ram 800) on higher voltages and temperatures but the PC shuts down even at normal temps after a while under full load (after about 10 mins if settings are well balanced). Prime fails at lower vcores but no shutdown, "only" error message+restarts.

Ram is 4GB Corsair XMS2 DHX C4. Cooler is brand new Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO.
I have tried playing with various other setting in bios but no success.
Did anyone run into the same? What could be wrong?
Any suggestion welcome, thanks


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lumpen*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> just bought an already modded X5470 on Aliexpress, an Asus P5Q SE2 mobo, downloaded the latest modded bios from some russian site and everything went fine until i fired up Prime95.
> There were 2 options. Failing prime almost instantly and/or Windows error message then autorestart. The second option came at upper vcores: stable prime but immediate system shutdown after a while. The higher the vcore the faster shutdown (under full load by prime ofc).
> Then I had a hard time finding the sweet spot even for the stock 3.33ghz. It is 1.25 vcore and 1.3v FSB. No shutdown and no error in prime.
> However it is very strange that core0 is always at way higher temp than the others. Currently running prime and it's 63/57/57/57 C an sometimes the difference between core 0 and others is 8-9 C. The shutdown is independent from temps because sometimes it shuts down at 65, sometimes 74 for example.
> So the situation is as follows: the cpu is stable even at 4.ghz (fsb 400, ram 800) on higher voltages and temperatures but the PC shuts down even at normal temps after a while under full load (after about 10 mins if settings are well balanced). Prime fails at lower vcores but no shutdown, "only" error message+restarts.
> 
> Ram is 4GB Corsair XMS2 DHX C4. Cooler is brand new Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO.
> I have tried playing with various other setting in bios but no success.
> Did anyone run into the same? What could be wrong?
> Any suggestion welcome, thanks


Better list full computer specifications & also the BIOS settings. Much easier for others to help you. The shutdown possibly caused by either PSU related or BIOS settings related, e.g. Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor (TM1 & TM2).


----------



## lumpen

Thanks for thew quick reply.
Someone on other forum already suggested to check the PSU and since its an old LC Power, it could be the problem.
I wasn't lazy about those specs but i think they are unrelated and i have tried everything. By the way almost everything is set to auto except the vcore and FSB voltage because the auto setting was too high. That's why i was also suspicious at the PSU. When it should provide more volatage, the PC fails.
If there is a specific setting which can be related then I'll look into that.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lumpen*
> 
> Thanks for thew quick reply.
> Someone on other forum already suggested to check the PSU and since its an old LC Power, it could be the problem.
> I wasn't lazy about those specs but i think they are unrelated and i have tried everything. By the way almost everything is set to auto except the vcore and FSB voltage because the auto setting was too high. That's why i was also suspicious at the PSU. When it should provide more volatage, the PC fails.
> If there is a specific setting which can be related then I'll look into that.


If you list all the settings you changed, it can help speed up things & get your computer up and running quickly. Did you see Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor settings or simply TM1/TM2 or just TM? When CPU shutdown at low temp, it usually indicates the CPU shutdown automatically when TDP limit exceeds. This is the job of TM1/TM2 or TM. Try disable this setting.


----------



## smak420

well great thread, and like im posting my first post in ideal moment

I have similar system like lumpen

right now is

q9300 3.3 ghz 1.22v
Asus P5Q pro with latest official bios 2102
mixed ram modules but fully memtest and large data set OCCT stabile
Corsair TwinX 2x2gb, Kingston value ram CL6 2gb and Kingmax 1gb all rated 800 mhz 5-5-5-15 in bios
GTX 560 ti OEM
LC POWER GP2 6550 psu

Right now i have offer to purchase X5460 Slanp with adapter for funny money, and i think will be better OC than my 7.5 multi crappy q9300.

Im also in opportunity to take QX9650 for low price (dont ask me how), but only thing im worried about is that chip voltage

Plan is to break psychological barier 4.0 Ghz stabile....what to take? somehow i think Xeon is better option, 95w vs 130w, am i right?


----------



## AndrejusD

Keep in mind that to keep cool at 4.0+ Ghz on 120W chip you will need a good performance cooler, with at least 200W of twp reomval ability.


----------



## smak420

i have cooler master V8 rated 180w. Think ill go rather Xeon road...


----------



## RX13

I agree 100%... I would definitely go with the Xeon over the QX9650 if for no other reason the heat the QX's produce! I just pulled a QX6700 out of this Asus P5N-T Deluxe and that thing would hit 140F doing next to nothing... In fact it would idle at stock speed hotter then this Xeon-E5450 clocked a little... Whatever you decide have fun with it and good luck...


----------



## smak420

and i think i have really awesome board and memory, despite mixed modules,...heck even my crappy q9300 is in awesome condition

right now posting this, im running OCCT large data set 3h stabile with q9300 3.4 ghz, 455 FSB with only 1.25V in bios, memory on 1.9V and 5.5.5.15 55 latencies

maximum core on linkpack was not above 65C

hope Xeon will reach that 4.0 barrier despite SLANP revision

and is free upgarade, will swap my q9300 for that X5460 slanp with adapter


----------



## RX13

Nice... Well, good luck with it and let us know how it goes on your quest for 4GHz...


----------



## Switchkill

Hey,
i am new here,i have my xeon modded and ready waiting for a proper motherboard since the one i have currently is a 945 board.Once i get that will post pics.I am building a pfsense router with it.


----------



## smak420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Switchkill*
> 
> Hey,
> i am new here,i have my xeon modded and ready waiting for a proper motherboard since the one i have currently is a 945 board.Once i get that will post pics.I am building a pfsense router with it.


My warm suggestion is to go with ASUS and P45 chipset. I try gigabyte p35, DFI x38,

P.S. im so happy now, Corsair just sended me email that they will replace my faulty TwinX sticks with brand new Corsair Dominators 8gb kit ddr2. Is good somethimes to buy premium products, specially with life time warranty like Corsair offers. Cant wait to get brand new 4 x 2GB dominators \o/

also waiting postman with Xeon these days, feel soo good to have best stuff for 775 socket! Nothing better than watching memtest86, OCCT test, and that feeling when you stabile 1 Ghz above stock


----------



## Salve1412

Hello! I'd like to buy a Xeon CPU from a notorious Chinese online store (I don't know if I can name it directly) for my 775 rig. My goal would be to reach about 4.2ghz (and possibly even little higher clock speeds) on air. Here are my system specs:

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P Rev 1.0
RAM: GSKILL DDR2 PI-BLACK 1100mhz 4x2gb
Power supply: XFX pro series 550w
CPU cooler: Noctua NH-D14
Case: Cooler Master HAF-X

I wanted to ask if you think that this could be a practicable idea. I know that the achievable frequency depends a lot on the chip itself: in case it is possible would it be the best decision to purchase directly a X5770 or can I think to buy other models (such as the E5450, which is cheaper and seems to be capable of high frequencies with relatively low vcore)?
I also asked the seller if they have the possibility to check the VID of the CPUs (I was considering in particular a X5770) before shipping them and he simply answered that, since it is an E0 stepping one (which is the only revision for the X5770, I think), it should be good for me. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Salve1412

I apologize, I just realized I wrote many times X5770 when I meant of course X5470! Guess I should go to sleep (here in my country it's 3 am). Sorry!


----------



## schuck6566

I'm trying to get the bios right for this intel puppy. It posted straight from the mod,but wouldn't boot the old hdd(win10 uefi)Wouldn't boot from a usb win10, but DID load a notebook drive with win10. missing sse4.1,hyper,virtual,and only clocking @ 2.4 instead of 3.0.FSB seems off also.







http://prntscr.com/8yfh6p http://prntscr.com/8yfhci here are the original bios downloads from intel,both the exe, and the zip.(don't know which is easier to work with) If someone could help with the code,would be greatly appreciated. http://1drv.ms/1XL1T0j <-- link to exe. file. http://1drv.ms/1RM8Ydg <-- link to zip file. Bios is still available @ intel site if I screwed these up somehow.







Again,any helped is appreciated.


----------



## Steveiwonder

Does anyone have a E5620 that they've managed to get working? If so with what motherboard?


----------



## smak420

hm maby you will have better luck asking in some i7 thread, here are most peoples with 775 socket, yours is 1366


----------



## Steveiwonder

My bad.


----------



## AndrejusD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steveiwonder*
> 
> My bad.


There is your thread







http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club


----------



## Steveiwonder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrejusD*
> 
> There is your thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club


Thankin you


----------



## smak420

while im waiting for my processor to arrive, im wondering.. what is an average vcore for 4.0 ghz on slanp revision? is there too much difference between c0 and e0? think my cooler is good, cooler master V8, and on my q9300 on 1.30 vcore never got above 70C in stress tests. Other thing that confusing me....X5460 is 120w or 95w chip? i see different infos on different pages

Asking because i have LC power GP2 6550, with 2 12V rails one 16A other one 18A. Yesterday i try to run 3d mark with my 560 ti OEM, TDP 210w, witch is GF110 chip same as GTX570 and i get error 16 message. When i lower my clock to 3200 no issues at all. OCCT linkpack and large data set is stabile on both 427FSB and 440 FSB. So i think is related with power supply. Is for change anyways, just wondering what difference from power draw i can expect from X5460 on 4.0 + -


----------



## AndrejusD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> while im waiting for my processor to arrive, im wondering.. what is an average vcore for 4.0 ghz on slanp revision? is there too much difference between c0 and e0? think my cooler is good, cooler master V8, and on my q9300 on 1.30 vcore never got above 70C in stress tests. Other thing that confusing me....X5460 is 120w or 95w chip? i see different infos on different pages
> 
> Asking because i have LC power GP2 6550, with 2 12V rails one 16A other one 18A. Yesterday i try to run 3d mark with my 560 ti OEM, TDP 210w, witch is GF110 chip same as GTX570 and i get error 16 message. When i lower my clock to 3200 no issues at all. OCCT linkpack and large data set is stabile on both 427FSB and 440 FSB. So i think is related with power supply. Is for change anyways, just wondering what difference from power draw i can expect from X5460 on 4.0 + -


Intel pages is unavailable ? Look there and you will see 120 tdp, so you will be able to add only 50 percent more combining in voltage and mhz invrease. With better airflow coolers on your setup you can go futher. 12V*16A is 192W so should be around the same 50 percent stable overclocking potential. But also allways lok into the maximum power psu can deliver. If it is something like 400W I would be very suspicous about 50% OC p

But mine X5460 is stable only at 4.35 Ghz, later when I get to my desktop I hope I will beat 4.5 Fully stable


----------



## smak420

my psu is labeled 2 12V rails, one is 16A another 18A...combined 380w...so that is + - 31A on 12V rails

will swap these days for enermax pro82+ that have 3 12V rails each 25A, and jonny guru review says is extreeme good PSU. Good psu with low voltage spikes is incredible important for good OC, specially for picky memory, as i know and my expirience, ram often fail because high ripple on psu

and also this OEM GTX 560ti is power hog, use way more than standard GTX 560 ti, because using GTX 570 GF 110 chip, with cutted shaders count, but same bus and memory, pcb...is arround 210W, so better safe than sorry


----------



## AndrejusD

Remember that one rail is for cpu, than other is for vga and third can not even be affected.
I more prefer corsairs psus and then swithching them to single rail mode (originally it is multi rail mode) so there is some sense in why tey are being single and multi railed









Your current system can go maby even more than 50 percent OC but efficiency is the question, and for how log - also.


----------



## smak420

hm not sure if that function like that, but anyways, found one another psu for similar money, but is modular. *Be quiet dark pro p7 550w* with 4 12V rails each 20A or 44 combined, that comes with old HAF case pretty cheap, think will be good combo.


----------



## kaelidoz

So about this E5472 

... received it like that (got a full refund).

It's okay I'm waiting on a E5450 SLBBM 80w and 8GB DDR3 !


----------



## blackcat47

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me.

I've recently upgraded my old desktop, from an E5200 to a Xeon X5472, I have an Asus P5QL motherboard (and I used the mod sticker).

I can POST and boot into Windows but I've been having some problems.

1) The core temp at idle on core 0 and 1 is around 55c, cores 3 and 4 around 43c. When running a Prime95 test with small FFTs, core 0/1 reached around 86c and 2/3 around 75c. These numbers seem way to high, also I don't think there should be such a huge difference in temps between cores.

I have a basic fan and heatsink, and have used some cheap paste (just for now, I've ordered a better heatsink and some Arctic Silver). With a similar setup I was able to OC my E5200 to 3.6Ghz (from 2.5) and it reached only 68c with a small FFTs test.

2) Upon boot I get the message: "BIOS update recommended. To unleash the CPU's full power, please perform BIOS update process".

I have the latest BIOS for the P5QL which I downloaded and flashed recently from the ASUS website.

Could this message be the cause of the overheating CPU? I know these CPUs run hot anyway, my one has a TDP of 120W.

3) When I try and overclock (just an experiment, I can't OC this long term with these temps) I cannot post when I set the FSB over 400 (stock FSB),again, could be related to the error message.

I'm planning to turn my desktop into a cheap gaming rig, I'm getting a GTX 950 soon so I would like to get this sorted







(I know my CPU's likely going to bottleneck this card, but I might upgrade to a new MB and CPU in the future).

Any help appreciated, if anyone knows where I could find a BIOS update for a P5QL please let me know.


----------



## high-tech

Hello Im new here my name is Keith...

I ran across a few X5355 2.66 8m 1333FSB SLAC4 CPU's and I have the stickers to mod them but I'm really not sure about motherboards which ones will and won't work ?

Could somebody point me in the right direction please. This discovery is really net I enjoy tinkering and this is all new to me but I learn fast LOL

Thanks for your help, Keith


----------



## Sildur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *high-tech*
> 
> Hello Im new here my name is Keith...
> 
> I ran across a few X5355 2.66 8m 1333FSB SLAC4 CPU's and I have the stickers to mod them but I'm really not sure about motherboards which ones will and won't work ?
> 
> Could somebody point me in the right direction please. This discovery is really net I enjoy tinkering and this is all new to me but I learn fast LOL
> 
> Thanks for your help, Keith


This list of tested mobos should pretty useful http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/


----------



## blackcat47

Update:

Just read up on how to update the microcodes in the BIOS, they're now updated and I'm not getting the error message anymore, I've re-applied thermal paste etc.

CPU still running very hot.

Does anyone know why core 0/1 are around 10c hotter than 2/3 at all times?


----------



## cozzysa

Hi guys,

I'm waiting for my x5460 to arrive and I was wondering if anyone has a link for a modded bios for a gigabyte p35 ds3l rev 2.0.

Thanks,
Costa


----------



## blackcat47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cozzysa*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm waiting for my x5460 to arrive and I was wondering if anyone has a link for a modded bios for a gigabyte p35 ds3l rev 2.0.
> 
> Thanks,
> Costa


I've just used this guide for my X5472 and ASUS P5QL with Ami Bios...

http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/

Worked a charm and no longer getting error message upon boot.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cozzysa*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm waiting for my x5460 to arrive and I was wondering if anyone has a link for a modded bios for a gigabyte p35 ds3l rev 2.0.
> 
> Thanks,
> Costa


take it

bios.zip 427k .zip file


----------



## Kagouras34

Guys just for the record I had a xeon x5450 on a gigabyte p35-ds3l and now I also have a E5450 on a gigabyte p43-es3g. E5450 runs at [email protected] with very low temps. X5450 is hotter and needs more voltage to run at 3.6ghz. P43-es3g/e5450 combo is very nice and stable and with a r9 270 is fast enough for most games. I also want to mention that I initially tried to power it with a generic 500w psu which gave out after 5 minutes. After that I used a 470w thermaltake which handles the load without breaking a sweat.


----------



## cozzysa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> take it
> 
> bios.zip 427k .zip file


Wow, thanks a lot man!


----------



## blackcat47

I think I've found the cause of my incorrect temp readings on my X5472

I never knew the temp was calculated using TJMax (which needs to be input by the user in certain programs).

I was using Open Hardware Monitor and it obviously sets the TJMax to 100c (which was correct for my E5200, thus easy to OC). I can't find a way to set the TJMax in this app.

So now I'm using real temp and have set the TJMax to 85c, and I'm now getting more sane readings under load (65c for core 0, core 2/3 still around 8-10c lower for some reason).

Can someone please confirm that this is the correct way to get accurate temp readings on a 771 Xeon?

I would like confirmation from someone before I go ahead and overclock this beast!

Also, what would be a reasonable max temp to hit? Not too concerned with longevity since these are so cheap, I've already ordered an E5430 as a spare...


----------



## spacefighter1

Hi,
So I have an X5460 in a media server and I just bought an E5450. Is it worth switching out the x5460 or just use the e5450? It's to overclock in a 790i ftw. I am just looking for a solid 4.0Ghz
Thanks!


----------



## smak420

I think X5460 is better clocker, but it have higher TDP. What revision, slanp or slbba?


----------



## karakou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Try this one, I modded it for another member and he said it worked.
> 
> P5KCE0.zip 627k .zip file
> 
> 
> Also, these chips can have bad temperature sensors, keep that in mind if my BIOS gets rid of the unknown CPU error, but the temperature is still way off.


Hello i recently bought a xeon e5420 to install on the very same motherboard.
Though it is a long time since this post, do you happen to remember if you included support for this cpu? Judging from the name you gave it seems you included either all XEON E processors or just one for the fella(hence E0)?
I installed it but only after a clear cmos the pc posts.


----------



## karakou

I just used Mmtool and inserted all 771 and 775 microcodes. I deleted the old ones and I am ready to flash. Fairly easy procedure hopefully all goes well.


----------



## spacefighter1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> I think X5460 is better clocker, but it have higher TDP. What revision, slanp or slbba?


It should be the SLBBA, and it does run a little hot in my media server. I guess that's the thing, is it worth messing with a solid 24/7 build to pull the X5460 or will the E5450 be just as good minus a little overclock potential?


----------



## karakou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karakou*
> 
> I just used Mmtool and inserted all 771 and 775 microcodes. I deleted the old ones and I am ready to flash. Fairly easy procedure hopefully all goes well.


Well i flashed the cooked bios but the result is pretty uch the same as if the microcodes didnt update anything. Only thing i got is that the message "Unknown cpu detected update bios to unleash your processor power" has dissapeared. I still have to clear cmos every time to boot. That's frustrating and if anyone could give any hints that would be great.
The cpu E5420 has C0 stepping SLANV and the motherboard is an ASUS P5KC.
Thanks


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karakou*
> 
> Well i flashed the cooked bios but the result is pretty uch the same as if the microcodes didnt update anything. Only thing i got is that the message "Unknown cpu detected update bios to unleash your processor power" has dissapeared. I still have to clear cmos every time to boot. That's frustrating and if anyone could give any hints that would be great.
> The cpu E5420 has C0 stepping SLANV and the motherboard is an ASUS P5KC.
> Thanks


try this have microcodes and achi mod to bios

p5kc-1203_slic-ahci_v2-microcodes.zip 646k .zip file


----------



## karakou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> try this have microcodes and achi mod to bios
> 
> p5kc-1203_slic-ahci_v2-microcodes.zip 646k .zip file


Δεν άλλαξε κάτι όσων αφορα στα microcodes(τα είχα βάλει και εγω όλα!), ευχαριστώ παντως για το ahci patch αυτο δουλευει μια χαρά. Πάλι για να κάνω post πρεπει να κανω reset το jumper.
Translation:
This bios didn't change anything about the cpu recognition but the ahci patch worked. I still have to reset the jumper eveytime to get the computer post. Thanks


----------



## ninjagordy

Glad i just stumbled on this thread, just doing a retro build with a P5Q and currently a Q6600 @ 3.8ghz. which modded bios would i need for the board and which Xeon would be easiest to fit and clock. ?? cheers guys!


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karakou*
> 
> Δεν άλλαξε κάτι όσων αφορα στα microcodes(τα είχα βάλει και εγω όλα!), ευχαριστώ παντως για το ahci patch αυτο δουλευει μια χαρά. Πάλι για να κάνω post πρεπει να κανω reset το jumper.
> Translation:
> This bios didn't change anything about the cpu recognition but the ahci patch worked. I still have to reset the jumper eveytime to get the computer post. Thanks


try again with this

second-p5kc-1203_slic-ahci_v2-microcodes.zip 649k .zip file


----------



## karakou

I already did the appropriate procedure - inserted all microcodes for lga771 and lga775 and deleted old ones. As i figured this bios didn't do anything. I think i am gonna have to stay with a clear cmos everyday in order to load defaults and boot.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karakou*
> 
> I already did the appropriate procedure - inserted all microcodes for lga771 and lga775 and deleted old ones. As i figured this bios didn't do anything. I think i am gonna have to stay with a clear cmos everyday in order to load defaults and boot.
> Thanks anyway.


try this from rusian forum new bios

P5KC-1303.zip 583k .zip file


----------



## karakou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> try this from rusian forum new bios
> 
> P5KC-1303.zip 583k .zip file


I opened this rom with MMTool and it seems all the old microcodes dated before 2010 have been deleted. I have deleted only the xeon old microcodes from the ahci modded rom you posted and flashed it again but still doesn't work. I don't think i will flash this one as i don't know if it will recognize my old cpu. A core2duo E4500. Thanks.
If anyone has succeeded with this mobo+cpu combination let me know.
What is weird with my mobo is that i had the exact same symptoms with a core2quad Q9550 that i installed 3-4 years ago. It worked after a clear cmos but afterwards it couldn't post.And it was the manufacturer's bios. The latest P5KC-1203 which supports all core2quads.
Only thing i haven't tried is to take off the battery and reset it that way.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karakou*
> 
> I opened this rom with MMTool and it seems all the old microcodes dated before 2010 have been deleted. I have deleted only the xeon old microcodes from the ahci modded rom you posted and flashed it again but still doesn't work. I don't think i will flash this one as i don't know if it will recognize my old cpu. A core2duo E4500. Thanks.
> If anyone has succeeded with this mobo+cpu combination let me know.
> What is weird with my mobo is that i had the exact same symptoms with a core2quad Q9550 that i installed 3-4 years ago. It worked after a clear cmos but afterwards it couldn't post.And it was the manufacturer's bios. The latest P5KC-1203 which supports all core2quads.
> Only thing i haven't tried is to take off the battery and reset it that way.


with your motherboard and your xeon tested million times and works all that bios I posted reset cmos from batery


----------



## karakou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> with your motherboard and your xeon tested million times and works all that bios I posted reset cmos from batery


I did that too, nothing. Still have to reset the jumper every single boot.
That's bad because with a newly purchased samsung ssd evo 850 and the xeon cpu the pc has ressurected from the dead- its terribly fast!


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karakou*
> 
> I did that too, nothing. Still have to reset the jumper every single boot.
> That's bad because with a newly purchased samsung ssd evo 850 and the xeon cpu the pc has ressurected from the dead- its terribly fast!


I posted for you older moded bios with older microcodes from 2008 from japan forum at 5 minutes


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karakou*
> 
> I did that too, nothing. Still have to reset the jumper every single boot.
> That's bad because with a newly purchased samsung ssd evo 850 and the xeon cpu the pc has ressurected from the dead- its terribly fast!


try with older microcodes from 2008

older-P5KC-1203.zip 654k .zip file


----------



## karakou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> try with older microcodes from 2008
> 
> older-P5KC-1203.zip 654k .zip file


I have tried every single bios except the one from the russian forum. I don't think this one will make any difference. Could it be a psu issue? But i don't think so because when i reset the jumper it posts and boots if i press f2. Everything is working fine under linux. Cpu is idle most of the time and the temperature is around 58-59C.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karakou*
> 
> I have tried every single bios except the one from the russian forum. I don't think this one will make any difference. Could it be a psu issue? But i don't think so because when i reset the jumper it posts and boots if i press f2. Everything is working fine under linux. Cpu is idle most of the time and the temperature is around 58-59C.


try to boot with not hard disk to see if at bios the cpu is correct just press power on and imidiatelly del to go at bios but unplug first hard disk 58 temp celciou? idle? very high for winter must be 34 max in greece


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjagordy*
> 
> Glad i just stumbled on this thread, just doing a retro build with a P5Q and currently a Q6600 @ 3.8ghz. which modded bios would i need for the board and which Xeon would be easiest to fit and clock. ?? cheers guys!


Posting so i have a reminder to come back later.
I did this with a p5Q-E, you want an E0 stepping chip with a high enough multi to get the most out of it, i used an x5470 which is now running at 4.35GHz so it is a good bit quicker than the Q6600 i had before.
You want to manually add the microcodes yourself and probably use one of Ket's modded bioses for the p5Q with microcodes manually added to it. (the modded bios does not have them by default)

If you want to get the most out of the chip, you want a chip with at least a 9x multi. Look at e5450s and x5470s but make sure it's an E0 stepping chip as they are better in my experience.

Edit: Can you let me know if it's definitely a vanilla p5Q you have, I'm lazy and I only want to modify one BIOS file.


----------



## karakou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> try to boot with not hard disk to see if at bios the cpu is correct just press power on and imidiatelly del to go at bios but unplug first hard disk 58 temp celciou? idle? very high for winter must be 34 max in greece


When i flash a new bios i take of the ssd every time in order to boot from usb. Yes the cpu is correctly detected as xeon [email protected] with cpuid 10676, FSB 1333MHz all correct. But when i reboot, nothing, no post!


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> try to boot with not hard disk to see if at bios the cpu is correct just press power on and imidiatelly del to go at bios but unplug first hard disk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karakou*
> 
> When i flash a new bios i take of the ssd every time in order to boot from usb. Yes the cpu is correctly detected as xeon [email protected] with cpuid 10676, FSB 1333MHz all correct. But when i reboot, nothing, no post!


ta nevra mouuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!! dokimase na flasharei to bios apo windows ohi apo flashaki bes sta windows katevase tis asus programa pou flasharei bios apo windows kai dokimase translate

flash the bios from windows try it and post from cpu-z the first page to see the instructions


----------



## karakou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> ta nevra mouuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!! dokimase na flasharei to bios apo windows ohi apo flashaki bes sta windows katevase tis asus programa pou flasharei bios apo windows kai dokimase translate
> 
> flash the bios from windows try it and post from cpu-z the first page to see the instructions


Δεν έχω παραθυρα, μόνο λινουξ παίζει. Γενικά στο σπίτι τίποτα δεν υπάρχει σε windows παρα μόνο ενα κανούριο λαπτοπ που αγοράστηκε πριν ένα μήνα και βαριόμουνα να βάλω λίνουξ.

No windows, only linux installed!
Some guys on these older motherboards have corrupted bios'es from updating within windows!


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karakou*
> 
> Δεν έχω παραθυρα, μόνο λινουξ παίζει. Γενικά στο σπίτι τίποτα δεν υπάρχει σε windows παρα μόνο ενα κανούριο λαπτοπ που αγοράστηκε πριν ένα μήνα και βαριόμουνα να βάλω λίνουξ.
> 
> No windows, only linux installed!
> Some guys on these older motherboards have corrupted bios'es from updating within windows!


ok then add microcodes to older bios not to the latest and give it a last try


----------



## karakou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karakou*
> 
> Δεν έχω παραθυρα, μόνο λινουξ παίζει. Γενικά στο σπίτι τίποτα δεν υπάρχει σε windows παρα μόνο ενα κανούριο λαπτοπ που αγοράστηκε πριν ένα μήνα και βαριόμουνα να βάλω λίνουξ.
> 
> No windows, only linux installed!
> Some guys on these older motherboards have corrupted bios'es from updating within windows!


from linux cpuid i can see the SSE4.1 and VMX(VIRTUAL MACHINE) extensions enabled


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karakou*
> 
> from linux cpuid i can see the SSE4.1 and VMX(VIRTUAL MACHINE) extensions enabled


ola koble tote apla den goustarei afto to bios na fortosi ta microcodes me tin mia vale microcodes se ena bios mia edosi pio kato tganslate try older version bios


----------



## karakou

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> ta nevra mouuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!! dokimase na flasharei to bios apo windows ohi apo flashaki bes sta windows katevase tis asus programa pou flasharei bios apo windows kai dokimase translate
> 
> flash the bios from windows try it and post from cpu-z the first page to see the instructions


Δεν έχω παραθυρα, μόνο λινουξ παίζει. Γενικά στο σπίτι τίποτα δεν υπάρχει σε windows παρα μόνο ενα κανούριο λαπτοπ που αγοράστηκε πριν ένα μήνα και βαριόμουνα να βάλω λίνουξ.

No windows, only linux installed!
Some guys on these older motherboards have corrupted bios'es from updating within windows!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> ola koble tote apla den goustarei afto to bios na fortosi ta microcodes me tin mia vale microcodes se ena bios mia edosi pio kato tganslate try older version bios


Εννοείς να κατεβασω απο την asus το προτελευταίο και να το moddaro η να μονταρω αυτο που πόσταρες;
You mean to download one from asus and modify it or the one you posted here?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karakou*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν έχω παραθυρα, μόνο λινουξ παίζει. Γενικά στο σπίτι τίποτα δεν υπάρχει σε windows παρα μόνο ενα κανούριο λαπτοπ που αγοράστηκε πριν ένα μήνα και βαριόμουνα να βάλω λίνουξ.
> 
> No windows, only linux installed!
> Some guys on these older motherboards have corrupted bios'es from updating within windows!
> 
> 
> Εννοείς να κατεβασω απο την asus το προτελευταίο και να το moddaro η να μονταρω αυτο που πόσταρες;
> You mean to download one from asus and modify it or the one you posted here?


take it its one version older and moded

P5KC-ASUS-1105.zip 645k .zip file


----------



## karakou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> take it its one version older and moded
> 
> P5KC-ASUS-1105.zip 645k .zip file


Nothing!


----------



## ninjagordy

hi mate, the board says P5Q on it and nowt else so im assuming its a plain old P5Q. also i just picked up an E0 X5470 from the bay so we should be good to go!!

cheers mate!

Gordy!


----------



## creativus

I wonder if I can overclock with some other motherboards as I can only use my E5450 with an FSB reduction of 8-9, and I couldn't find 2x4GB 667 MHz RAM to try in my country. To summarize, the memory problem is as follows:

I have a 775 pin modded Xeon E5450, GTX 750 ti, and 2x2GB 667 MHz RAM on my desktop.

Asrock g31m-s page says this:

- Dual Channel DDR2 memory technology
- 2 x DDR2 DIMM slots
- Supports DDR2 800/667 non-ECC, un-buffered memory
- Max. capacity of system memory: 8GB*

*Due to the operating system limitation, the actual memory size may be less than 4GB for the reservation for system usage under Windows® XP and Windows® Vista™. For Windows® XP 64-bit and Windows® Vista™ 64-bit with 64-bit CPU, there is no such limitation.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/G31M-S/

I bought 2 Hynix 4GB DDR2 800MHZ PC2-6400U, and they're not server RAMs, they're even said to work on G31 and G41 chipsets on the listing page, but they didn't boot the system, either alone or together. I took it to a service and the man said he tried another ram but that didn't work either. He also told he didn't try 667 MHz RAM and 8GB of that might work.

crucial.com shows 800 MHz RAM in lower capacities for this dektop but the only 8GB ram crucial found was 667 MHz:

http://www.crucial.com/ProductDisplay?displayCompatible...

I'd try 2x4GB 667 MHz RAM if I could find it in my country but I couldn't. If I buy from abroad and it doesn't work I'll waste money on shipping even if return is accepted, so I don't want to try that unless I'm sure it'll work.

I asked this at asrock.com but they didn't answer.

What do you think I shall try for a memory upgrade for this desktop ? Can it work some other 2x4GB 800 MHz RAM ?

I may also try a second hand mobo with a return warranty (I don't want to spend unnecessarily) if I can't upgrade memory on this mobo...


----------



## smak420

My warm advice is if you can find one of these mobos, used ofc..

Asus P5Q pro, Asus P5Q deluxe, Asus P5Q pro turbo, Gigabyte EP45-UD3P or UD3R, go for p45 chipset! And same time DONT use 4gb ddr2 sticks!, Try to find some 2gb ones new 800 mhz.

also alternative for board is one of p35 chipset if you not available to find P45 one


----------



## creativus

OK, I've searched for the mobos tested to work E5450 with a max FSB higher than 1333 here:

http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/

I've found an Asus P5Q SE for 31.1 USD and an Asus P5K SE for 25.92 USD. P5K SE is said to have one damaged SATA PORT. Both are said to work without problems, I think a missing back panel is not a problem. P5Q SE is already listed under return warranty, for the other the seller must be persuaded to open a listing with a return warranty.

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5Q_SE/
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5K_SE/

My case's size is 43 x 48 x 20 cm, it has 2 usb ports on front left and 4 on the back directly on the Asrock G31M-S mobo. I never tried changing or installing a mobo before but if it works without a problem, I can try that.

What do you think ?

I think I shall not try removing the modding from the cpu as I can damage it, do you agree ?


----------



## smak420

This p5q-SE is not bad, but if you dig bit more try to find P5Q-pro or P5Q - deluxe, have better voltage regulation, but missing some features on SE version like only one pci-e slot sould not be problem if you will use only one graphic card. i say is not bad deal for it, but try search bit more if you find some ohter P45 board with better OC options. But that P5Q se should make 450 FSB too without too much problem,

tell me what is your memory?


----------



## creativus

I have 2x2GB 667 MHz RAM sticks, btw I just found that the Hynix RAM I tried is sold as not compatible with intel cpus on other listings. I think I have to increase memory capacity before memory bandwidth, and I will probably also require a new psu if I overclock as the one I have may not be enough, it has an image here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/lightbox/post/24543846/id/2617710


----------



## smak420

Yes please dont put that PSU in your pc. Check Corsair, Seasonic, Enermax, FPS, Be Quiet or Antec. Dont look wattage look build quality and AMPS on 12V rails. 80 plus certificate...and read review on jonnyguru for that psu. Most important part in PC, never underestimate that!

For ram, if you can find good price, check for Corsair ddr2, or maby if you have possibility....check for P5Q3 motherboard or Gigabyte EP45T-DS3R. try google P45 ddr3 motherboards, and try find one. DDR3 is cheap today, way cheaper than DDR2, so consider that as an option too.

For example P5Q3 Deluxe motherboard paired with e5450, Corsair 650e psu is one madafaka OC maschine.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> Ps I like the vid of your E5440, not bad, 1.1625 V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have had 1.1125, 1.1375, 1.15 and 1.175 V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you know or will unmount the cpu, the batch number is of interest to me


Sorry it took so long to get (had few things on the plate back then), but I finally got batch number U wanted to know








*E844C366* (China).

And here's a little bonus :
Fallout 4 with E5440 @ 3,83GHz and GTX 780 Ti : 



PS. I did ^this, on Intel BOX cooler with MX-2 paste


----------



## ninjagordy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> Posting so i have a reminder to come back later.
> I did this with a p5Q-E, you want an E0 stepping chip with a high enough multi to get the most out of it, i used an x5470 which is now running at 4.35GHz so it is a good bit quicker than the Q6600 i had before.
> You want to manually add the microcodes yourself and probably use one of Ket's modded bioses for the p5Q with microcodes manually added to it. (the modded bios does not have them by default)
> 
> If you want to get the most out of the chip, you want a chip with at least a 9x multi. Look at e5450s and x5470s but make sure it's an E0 stepping chip as they are better in my experience.
> 
> Edit: Can you let me know if it's definitely a vanilla p5Q you have, I'm lazy and I only want to modify one BIOS file.


Hi mate,

this is the board i have :

http://www.kwikpiks.com/files/1/computers/ASUS_P5Q.jpg

I would appreciate it if you have the bios with the code i need to run the X5470 on it. the chip will hopefully arrive tomorrow!

cheers dude!

Gordy!


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjagordy*
> 
> Hi mate,
> 
> this is the board i have :
> 
> http://www.kwikpiks.com/files/1/computers/ASUS_P5Q.jpg
> 
> I would appreciate it if you have the bios with the code i need to run the X5470 on it. the chip will hopefully arrive tomorrow!
> 
> cheers dude!
> 
> Gordy!


take it moded with microcodes

P5Q-ASUS-2209.zip 721k .zip file


----------



## karakou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karakou*
> 
> Nothing!


I almost did it. I downloaded the 1105 bios file from asus and inserted the xeon patches. When i reboot or power on it posts- but sometimes it stucks on bios or when it loads linux it panics after grub with memory mappings faults. Ah so close!


----------



## blackcat47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjagordy*
> 
> Glad i just stumbled on this thread, just doing a retro build with a P5Q and currently a Q6600 @ 3.8ghz. which modded bios would i need for the board and which Xeon would be easiest to fit and clock. ?? cheers guys!


The X5470 would be perfect for that board as it has a 10x multiplier, I have a P5QL, the maximum FSB I can get with this board is 429 (by setting PCI clock to 104 otherwise Max is 419. This would get you well over 4ghz.

Another good option if you can't find an X5470 is X5460, you'd hit over 4ghz with it's 9.5 multiplier, try and find one with E0 stepping as they run cooler with less voltage.

Steer clear of the 1600 chips as it doesn't give you much room to OC because of their low multi and that board won't go much over 400. Try and find a 333 (1333) chip with the highest multiplier possible (which is X5470), Wikipedia has a good list.

Modding your own BIOS is easy, download the latest one from ASUS and Google "updating 771 microcodes", I'd give a link to a tutorial but I'm on my phone... Its just a case of opening the BIOS with a tool, and importing new microcode files.


----------



## Wojton

I just got X5470 from aliexpress. What can I say... this chip gets HOT (not that it's any surprise to me). Went straight for 4,[email protected],3V to test it out, it runs stable but temperatures reached 85C on the hottest core under Prime, with Pengtagram Karakorum. I mean, I know its 120W CPU but... damn. My E5450 does the same clockspeed at 1,4V and still runs 10C cooler. I'm sure it can run with VCore lower than 1,3V, but my target overclock (~4,4GHz) seems to be much further away than I thought. Now I'm running Prime95 on stock 3,[email protected],2V with 60C on the hottest core so far. I'm thinking about upgrading the cooling, seems like my worn out Karakorum has reached it's limit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackcat47*
> 
> The X5470 would be perfect for that board as it has a 10x multiplier, I have a P5QL, the maximum FSB I can get with this board is 429 (by setting PCI clock to 104 otherwise Max is 419. This would get you well over 4ghz.
> 
> Another good option if you can't find an X5470 is X5460, you'd hit over 4ghz with it's 9.5 multiplier, try and find one with E0 stepping as they run cooler with less voltage.


I've had P5Q Pro and I can confirm that it hits a wall around 420-430FSB, but only with factory BIOS. With BIOS mod by Ket, it was able to reach as high as 500FSB (stable enough for benchmarking). I've used it for about 6 months at 450FSB with no issues whatsover. However, it ended up with a fried mosfets after 5 hours of heavy gaming at 470FSB, so I definitely don't recommend going above 450FSB for daily usage.

Either way, 450FSB allows 4GHz overclock on E5450 and X5460, both of which are cheaper than X5470. I own both X5470 and E5450 and if you're not planning on overclocking your Xeon above 4GHz, I recommend going for E5450 because of it's lower TDP, which translates to lower temperatures and power consumption.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karakou*
> 
> I almost did it. I downloaded the 1105 bios file from asus and inserted the xeon patches. When i reboot or power on it posts- but sometimes it stucks on bios or when it loads linux it panics after grub with memory mappings faults. Ah so close!


ok you have degrade motherboard or old cpu problem the fix is increase a little vcore vpll and nb voltage even if you don't overcklock and done


----------



## blackcat47

That sounds great! Any ideas where I can find this mod? And do you know if it will worth with a P5QL (not pro)?

I've just done a quick Google search but I'm on my phone at the moment.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackcat47*
> 
> That sounds great! Any ideas where I can find this mod? And do you know if it will worth with a P5QL (not pro)?
> 
> I've just done a quick Google search but I'm on my phone at the moment.


yes its ok with p43 chipset

699918378.png 19k .png file


----------



## blackcat47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> yes its ok with p43 chipset
> 
> 699918378.png 19k .png file


Sorry I should have said, I meant the BIOS mod by Ket that enables you to break the FSB limit of 420+.

I've already modded my ASUS bios to accept my Xeon.


----------



## besttt

deleted!!!


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackcat47*
> 
> I've just done a quick Google search but I'm on my phone at the moment.


Must have been a really quick search, because it's the first Google result of "P5Q Bios mod Ket" phrase. Unfortunatelly, your board is not supported by it, because of its P43 chipset (this mod is meant for P45 boards). It will however work with *ninjagordy*'s P5Q, which is why I mentioned it in the first place


----------



## besttt

deleted!!!!!


----------



## ninjagordy

thanks for that dude  !!


----------



## ninjagordy

ok, so i just flashed the modded bios via Asus Update in windows and it flashed but failed to verify and has gone into bios recovery mode saying teh bios checksum is wrong. its seraching for either a floppy or usb on boot ? anyone help with this??

cheers

gordy!


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjagordy*
> 
> ok, so i just flashed the modded bios via Asus Update in windows and it flashed but failed to verify and has gone into bios recovery mode saying teh bios checksum is wrong. its seraching for either a floppy or usb on boot ? anyone help with this??
> 
> cheers
> 
> gordy!


never flash bios from windows!!!now corrupted !!!!!copy the bios.bin to usb boot and recover bios from usb


----------



## ninjagordy

its stuck at - Reading file "P5Q.ROM"

Its been sat there for ages, any idea how long that will take!

cheers

Gordy!


----------



## besttt

rename the rom with default name from default bios


----------



## ninjagordy

yep , done that..... boards bricked...tried first revision bios etc.... all hang on reading the file.... -_-

woot :-(


----------



## besttt

unplug hard disk dvd everything an let only the usb flash and try again


----------



## ninjagordy

ok will give it a go


----------



## ninjagordy

i take it it should happen fairly quickly?? reading the file that is.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjagordy*
> 
> i take it it should happen fairly quickly?? reading the file that is.


reading the file and you see the utility runs it takes 1 minute

and try with original bios not with moded


----------



## ninjagordy

tried all that dude, still no joy :-(

looks like i'm done!! Damn...... the X5470 arrived this morning


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjagordy*
> 
> tried all that dude, still no joy :-(
> 
> looks like i'm done!! Damn...... the X5470 arrived this morning


before you try again clear cmos jumper remove battery for 20 seconds plug battery again and try


----------



## ninjagordy

ok man, only thing i have not tried is the battery

will give it a go


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjagordy*
> 
> ok man, only thing i have not tried is the battery
> 
> will give it a go


if all failed you have to run the bios.rom from flopy
if you usb its not fat 32 formatted never read the bios rom the motherboard


----------



## ninjagordy

its fat 32, the bios recovery is only looking for "P5B.ROM" it see's it and starts reading it but nothering else... have tried Fat/Fat32

just about to put the battery in and try again..

cheers

Gordy!


----------



## ninjagordy

hey dude, that didnt work. i will need to try a floppy but will need to find one first, however, i have got an ASrock P43Twins1600 board here which has ddr2 or ddr3 ram. is there any way that you can mod that bios for me, i obviously will not flash via windows this time -_-

thanks in advance....

Gordy!

the board is revision 1.09

thanks again!


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjagordy*
> 
> hey dude, that didnt work. i will need to try a floppy but will need to find one first, however, i have got an ASrock P43Twins1600 board here which has ddr2 or ddr3 ram. is there any way that you can mod that bios for me, i obviously will not flash via windows this time -_-
> 
> thanks in advance....
> 
> Gordy!
> 
> the board is revision 1.09
> 
> thanks again!


ok I try give me link with original bios for this


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjagordy*
> 
> hey dude, that didnt work. i will need to try a floppy but will need to find one first, however, i have got an ASrock P43Twins1600 board here which has ddr2 or ddr3 ram. is there any way that you can mod that bios for me, i obviously will not flash via windows this time -_-
> 
> thanks in advance....
> 
> Gordy!
> 
> the board is revision 1.09
> 
> thanks again!


the bios for this motherboard its an exe file I mod the exe but you have to flash it from dos mod with utility download first the utility to flash the bios from dos


----------



## Wojton

@*ninjagordy* Have a read through page 699-704 of this thread. User by the name of *nitz369* has also corrupted the BIOS of his P5Q Pro by flashing it with unreliable Winflash. He eventually managed to recover it though by flashing the BIOS that I've taken from ASUS CD (he didn't have the CD that came with the board, but I do, so I've sent him the BIOS file that I found on it). He used 1GB, FAT16 Flash Memory, for some reason, it only worked with this particular BIOS file and that particular flash memory. If you don't have a CD that came with your motherboard, let me know, I'll send you a P5Q BIOS file from that same CD (there are 2 BIOS files on it, one for P5Q and the other for P5Q Pro). Use the FAT16 formatted flash drive, preferably under 4GB and you should be able to recover your motherboard









I've just bought Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme as a replacement for my Pentagram Karakorum, hopefully it will be able to handle my X5470 a bit better - currently, I can't go anywhere past 4,0GHz because of temperatures already reaching Tjmax under Prime95 and IBT.


----------



## ninjagordy

hi mate, ill check it out.

i also tried Fat 16 with a 2gb memory stick and the original shipping bios rom for the p5q still nowt... but i will give it a go. i dont have the cd, and once again, thanks for the help everyone!!


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjagordy*
> 
> hey dude, that didnt work. i will need to try a floppy but will need to find one first, however, i have got an ASrock P43Twins1600 board here which has ddr2 or ddr3 ram. is there any way that you can mod that bios for me, i obviously will not flash via windows this time -_-
> 
> thanks in advance....
> 
> Gordy!
> 
> the board is revision 1.09
> 
> thanks again!


take it its moded exe bios you need utility to flash it from dos download it from your motherboard page

with-microcodesP43T16_3.10.zip 526k .zip file


----------



## ninjagordy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> the bios for this motherboard its an exe file I mod the exe but you have to flash it from dos mod with utility download first the utility to flash the bios from dos


ok , so if its an exe file i should only need to make a bootable usb drive and boot from it??

or am i wrong??

thanks

Gordy!


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjagordy*
> 
> ok , so if its an exe file i should only need to make a bootable usb drive and boot from it??
> 
> or am i wrong??
> 
> thanks
> 
> Gordy!


no you have to download all original file with exe bios and other utility to flash it from your motherboard page then replace the exe bios from original file with my moded exe bios now you are ready to flash it from usb or dvd just paste exe bios and all other utility from original bios file


----------



## ninjagordy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> @*ninjagordy* Have a read through page 699-704 of this thread. User by the name of *nitz369* has also corrupted the BIOS of his P5Q Pro by flashing it with unreliable Winflash. He eventually managed to recover it though by flashing the BIOS that I've taken from ASUS CD (he didn't have the CD that came with the board, but I do, so I've sent him the BIOS file that I found on it). He used 1GB, FAT16 Flash Memory, for some reason, it only worked with this particular BIOS file and that particular flash memory. If you don't have a CD that came with your motherboard, let me know, I'll send you a P5Q BIOS file from that same CD (there are 2 BIOS files on it, one for P5Q and the other for P5Q Pro). Use the FAT16 formatted flash drive, preferably under 4GB and you should be able to recover your motherboard


will check those pages


----------



## ninjagordy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> @*ninjagordy* Have a read through page 699-704 of this thread. User by the name of *nitz369* has also corrupted the BIOS of his P5Q Pro by flashing it with unreliable Winflash. He eventually managed to recover it though by flashing the BIOS that I've taken from ASUS CD (he didn't have the CD that came with the board, but I do, so I've sent him the BIOS file that I found on it). He used 1GB, FAT16 Flash Memory, for some reason, it only worked with this particular BIOS file and that particular flash memory. If you don't have a CD that came with your motherboard, let me know, I'll send you a P5Q BIOS file from that same CD (there are 2 BIOS files on it, one for P5Q and the other for P5Q Pro). Use the FAT16 formatted flash drive, preferably under 4GB and you should be able to recover your motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just bought Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme as a replacement for my Pentagram Karakorum, hopefully it will be able to handle my X5470 a bit better - currently, I can't go anywhere past 4,0GHz because of temperatures already reaching Tjmax under Prime95 and IBT.


dude...good call on that..... i used disk part to format the usb pen drive to 500mb and put the file on there...sees and reads it no problem!!!


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjagordy*
> 
> dude...good call on that..... i used disk part to format the usb pen drive to 500mb and put the file on there...sees and reads it no problem!!!


ok put the moded with bios with same way


----------



## ninjagordy

just did, the modded bios is installed and ready for the Xeon...machine is back up and running...thanks for all the help guys!!

ill keep you posted on the progress from here on!!

#Legends


----------



## Wojton

Glad you got it fixed







I'm especially interested in your experience with X5470, since I also own one of these for 2 days and so far, all I can say is that its hard to cool down at 4+ GHz. _Really hard_.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> Glad you got it fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm especially interested in your experience with X5470, since I also own one of these for 2 days and so far, all I can say is that its hard to cool down at 4+ GHz. _Really hard_.


I have this cooler http://www.amazon.com/Thermalright-Silver-Arrow-IB-E-Extreme/dp/B00IYS6RF2 with x5470 at 4500mhz stable 1 year now max temp with prime at summer 78c at winter 70 idle 35 at summer 29 at winter


----------



## ninjagordy

the chip is too hot at 4.5ghz with the not to great all in once water cooler i have Kuhler 620. it does 4.4ghz @ 1.33vcore and was running occt fine but got a bit too hot so i stopped it. Im sure it will go 4.5ghz without much hassle.... im going to concentrate on the cooling first though! i may also lap the cpu!!

ill keep you all posted!

amazing performance for such a cheap cpu!! its faster than an i7 920 and is only 10.8% slower in single threaded applications than an i7-5870k at these speeds!!


----------



## Wojton

*@besttt*, *@ninjagordy* Damn, it seems that I've got a crappy chip again, either that or there is something wrong with my setup/testing methodology. I only conclude the CPU is stable when it passes both 1h+ of Prime95 SmallFFT AND IntelBurnTest at "Maximum" setting (with all 4600MB of free RAM in use).

The problem is, my X5470 doesn't seem to be able to do that even at 4,0GHz, it passes Prime but fails on IBT. It might be caused by very high temperatures (reaching Tjmax), I'm actually hoping it is, I will only know when I try it with the new cooler. So far running at 4,[email protected],27V (1,3V in BIOS), RAM 800MHz 4-4-4-12, VTT 1,3V, no additional juice to Northbridge, no option to increase PLL.


Anything above that makes the temps go even higher, which is obviously a no-go. I wish my X5470 would do 4,[email protected],33V, or hell, even 1,4V would've been fine, but it doesn't look like it can do it at all


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> *@besttt*, *@ninjagordy* Damn, it seems that I've got a crappy chip again, either that or there is something wrong with my setup/testing methodology. I only conclude the CPU is stable when it passes both 1h+ of Prime95 SmallFFT AND IntelBurnTest at "Maximum" setting (with all 4600MB of free RAM in use).
> 
> The problem is, my X5470 doesn't seem to be able to do that even at 4,0GHz, it passes Prime but fails on IBT. It might be caused by very high temperatures (reaching Tjmax), I'm actually hoping it is, I only will know when I try it with the new cooler. So far running at 4,[email protected],3V (1,33V in BIOS), RAM 800MHz 4-4-4-12, VTT 1,3V, no additional juice to Northbridge, no option to increase PLL.
> 
> 
> Anything above that makes the temps go even higher, which is obviously a no-go. I wish my X5470 would do 4,[email protected],33V, or hell, even 1,4V would've been fine, but it doesn't look like it can do it at all


4400 wants 1.443 vcore for stable with prime 4500mhz wants 1.456 vcore to be stable


----------



## besttt

x5470 stable at 4350mhz settings

1230512545.png 89k .png file


----------



## Wojton

That's a high PLL, is it necessary? I don't have an option to change it at all, so that might be why I can't get it stable.

[EDIT]So it seems more and more likely that the temperature is the cause of my problems, because I've just tried [email protected],26V (1,28V in BIOS) and it finally went through IBT, but it errors in Prime95 now.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> That's a high PLL, is it necessary? I don't have an option to change it at all, so that might be why I can't get it stable.
> 
> [EDIT]So it seems more and more likely that the temperature is the cause of my problems, because I've just tried [email protected],26V (1,28V in BIOS) and it finally went through IBT, but it errors in Prime95 now.


high pll for me its used only to prevent some time cold boot stuck at first bios page for you the basic its the vcore post your cooler

x5470 tdp default 120 watt at 4400 goes tdp=168 watt you need cooler to support the minimum 160 watt tdp for oc


----------



## Wojton

My current cooler is Pentagram Karakorum with 68CFM 120mm fan. The cooler I've bought is Thermalright Utra 120 Extreme with Arctic F12 fan.


----------



## smak420

i suggest you try set your latencies at 5-5-5-15. What prime test you pass? small data set or large data set? try large data set in prime95, than add juice to your NB, and what are you dram voltages?

Program im using for testing stability is OCCT small, and large data set. For heat i test OCCT linkpack. For me, best testing software


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> My current cooler is Pentagram Karakorum with 68CFM 120mm fan. The cooler I've bought is Thermalright Utra 120 Extreme with Arctic F12 fan.


both of them are not enough to oc the x5470 higher than 4ghz

Pentagram Karakorum with 68CFM= 3.5 ghz max
Thermalright Utra 120 Extreme with Arctic F12 fan=4100 MHz=78max temp at prime


----------



## smak420

I have to agree, my Cooler master V8 is rated 180w, but even on moderate 1.275 vcore on 3.7 ghz, give mine q9550 60C in OCCT. And that is 95w chip.

Im thinking about changing everything in custom water cooling loop from EKVB


----------



## Wojton

I don't think the problem lies in RAM, as it's working with it's factory settings (800MHz [email protected],1V). I use Prime95 in SmallFFT mode + Intel Burn Test which uses linpack. What I've noticed is quite weird. My X5470 fails IBT when I use [email protected],3V, VTT 1,3, NB Voltage 1,25V (factory setting) but it passes Prime95 every time. What's weird is that I have just tested old E5450 settings: 445x9, VTT1,3V, NB1,35V and it finally passed both Prime and IBT successfully, although it reached 87C under IBT. So it's either:
a)P35-DS4 needs more NB volts than I give it
b)My X5470 doesn't like 10 multiplier (unlikely)
c)My cooling is the cause of the problem all along (temperatures under Prime are a couple degrees lower than IBT, so that might be why IBT fails and Prime doesn't).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> both of them are not enough to oc the x5470 higher than 4ghz
> 
> Pentagram Karakorum with 68CFM= 3.5 ghz max
> Thermalright Utra 120 Extreme with Arctic F12 fan=4100 MHz=78max temp at prime


I used X5460 with Karakorum for a few days and it was running at 4GHz without any issues, from what I remember, temperatures were just under 80C under Prime95. Im currently using it with [email protected] and it doesn't exceed 85C under Prime95. I know its still a high temperature but I don't really care as long as it remains stable for daily usage. This is an old CPU and it's not like I'll lose a fortune when it breaks down. I'm definitely not paying $100+ for water cooling, just to keep it cool, it won't reach that kind of temperatures during normal usage anyway.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> I don't think the problem lies in RAM, as it's working with it's factory settings (800MHz [email protected],1V). I use Prime95 in SmallFFT mode + Intel Burn Test which uses linpack. What I've noticed is quite weird. My X5470 fails IBT when I use [email protected],3V, VTT 1,3, NB Voltage 1,25V (factory setting) but it passes Prime95 every time. What's weird is that I have just tested old E5450 settings: 445x9, VTT1,3V, NB1,35V and it finally passed both Prime and IBT successfully, although it reached 87C under IBT. So it's either:
> a)P35-DS4 needs more NB volts than I give it
> b)My X5470 doesn't like 10 multiplier (unlikely)
> c)My cooling is the cause of the problem all along (temperatures under Prime are a couple degrees lower than IBT, so that might be why IBT fails and Prime doesn't).


all its ok the problem is only the cooler change cooler and post back your results


----------



## smak420

Can you be more specific and say what test in Prime95 you fail? Small, medium, Large database? If you just run on default, that is small data base, and CPU will be stressed more for heat and voltage. If you fail large data base, that can be NB or memory.

As i said, try use OCCT for stress testing, usually find errors faster and more precise than prime95.

Please try this....

Low your multiplier on lowest 6x. leave your FSB at 400. and try run PRIME LARGE DATA SET, to test memory and NB. if that pass, than we know problem is only vcore, so can be easy adjustable

also in OCCT you can put in settings to allow higher temperatures before stop testing. I set 90C. that way you can be sure that heat is stoping you or not

in that case, if your motherboard allow 0.5 multiplier, maby you can try 9.5 x 421 fsb i thin to reach 4.0 ghz

And yea...dont rely on DDR2 factory settings, only if is brand new never used...soo

memory is a ***** in 775 overclocking. Mine can pass 10 passes in memset on 471 fsb, windows memory diagnostic too....but impossible to run OCCT or prime more than 10 min even with a 1.400 vcore. With and e0 chip!


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> x5470 *tdp default 120 watt at 4400 goes tdp=168 watt* you need cooler to support the minimum 160 watt tdp for oc


U can't do that.
TDP is dependent on Vcore a lot more than on Frequency, and I bet U can't do 4,4GHz on stock Vcore.
So TDP on 4,4GHz is A LOT higher than 168W.


----------



## Wojton

I won't be able to do any tests till Friday, when I get back home. Motherboard (P35-DS4) was running with E5450 for 6 months (445x9) and yesterday I've tried 470x8,5 with success, so I doubt it's a limiting factor. When I said that Northbridge may needs more volts I meant change from default voltage to +0,1 (it was stable at 470 with +0,2V). As for the memory (Corsair XMS2DHX), I'm using it for years now and I'm pretty familiar with it's capabilities: up to 840MHz [email protected],1V and up to 1000MHz [email protected],0V. But just to be sure, I've lowered timings to 5-5-5-15 and it didn't make a difference.

I can't tell you exactly which test failed in Prime because I haven't taken a screenshot. I use default SmallFFT setting and from experience, I can tell that if it fails, it's always around 1 min (when VCore is way too low), 13 mins and ~30mins in, if it gets past the 30 mins, it almost always runs for 8+ hours too. I don't know how that translates to database size. I also don't see an option to change the data set, under "Custom" setting I can only change Min, Max FFT Size and amount of memory used and I've never changed these settings from default. Maybe it really is time to move to OCCT, I just like the sight of Lucas-Lehmer test in the morning









Just now I've managed to get through IBT with [email protected],3V, VTT1,30625V, but now Prime95 fails for a change.


At this point, I'm not doing any further tests until I replace my Karakorum with Thermalright, just to eliminate one potential cause of the problem. I'll post an update on Friday/Saturday (hopefully).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> U can't do that.
> TDP is dependent on Vcore a lot more than on Frequency, and I bet U can't do 4,4GHz on stock Vcore.
> So TDP on 4,4GHz is A LOT higher than 168W.


Yeah, I figured that

Code:



Code:


(Overclocked Frequency/Stock Frequency)*Stock TDP

formula won't really translate to real life, which is why I gave up on 4,4GHz pursuit and instead, I'll try to find an optimal balance between the performance and TDP for daily usage and if it won't get anything more from X5470 than E5450 (which I still have) offered, I'll just sell X5470 and get another X5460 to play with







I'm aware that the difference between 4,0 and 4,4GHz won't be very noticible, so knowing that I have E5450 that does rock stable 4,0GHz while mantaining a relatively low TDP makes any further overclocking of different Xeon's just a hobby more than anything else


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> U can't do that.
> TDP is dependent on Vcore a lot more than on Frequency, and I bet U can't do 4,4GHz on stock Vcore.
> So TDP on 4,4GHz is A LOT higher than 168W.


no its 168 at 4400 with 1.443 vcore the hwifo show tdp
idle at 4400 and 1.43 vcore tdp=35 watt at full load at 4400 and 1.43 I have 168wattt


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> no its 168 at 4400 with 1.443 vcore the *hwifo show tdp*
> idle at 4400 and 1.43 vcore tdp=35 watt at full load at 4400 and 1.43 I have 168wattt


Yeah, always trust programs that measure power from Windows.
I own E5440 and with Vcore = 1,1875V @ 3,83GHz (2,71GHz Idle), I get ~100W on Idle and over 210W while running Prime95 (no Furmark), and that's on Plug-In meter I have.


----------



## smak420

there is no way to do 470 FSB with quad on p35 chipset. On some good p45 and x48 yes, but dont think is possible on gigabyte p35

In Prime95 small data set, you mostly stress your CPU, chache and vcore

in Prime large data set or test called blend i think...you stress cpu, NB and memory

From my expirience, that is most crucial thing when oc 775 quads. Memory and chipset. Every chip in good condition will OC some more some less vcore

Memory and motherboards are limiting factors in 90% of time, because i can run small data set day n night no problem, but i get random bsod. Test large data set or blend test. For heat use linkpack from occt (witch is not realistic btw and put way more heat, normal usage cant come near that).


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> there is no way to do 470 FSB with quad on p35 chipset. On some good p45 and x48 yes, but dont think is possible on gigabyte p35
> 
> In Prime95 small data set, you mostly stress your CPU, chache and vcore
> 
> in Prime large data set or test called blend i think...you stress cpu, NB and memory
> 
> From my expirience, that is most crucial thing when oc 775 quads. Memory and chipset. Every chip in good condition will OC some more some less vcore
> 
> Memory and motherboards are limiting factors in 90% of time, because i can run small data set day n night no problem, but i get random bsod. Test large data set or blend test. For heat use linkpack from occt (witch is not realistic btw and put way more heat, normal usage cant come near that).


my winter stable settings http://valid.x86.fr/bfb8ut at sumer iam running about at 4200-4400


----------



## agentx007

@smak420 I did it on P965 board








Xeon E5440 : LINK
Q9400 : LINK
Q8400 : LINK

BUT :
1) It wasn't stable enough for 24/7,
2) It needed high Vcore/VTT (VTT = 1,45V was needed for Q9400 and Q8400, to get it stable enough).
Still, MB I used had no PLL or GTL control, so it went quite good under these circumstances


----------



## Wojton

@*smak420* I can't show you the screenshot until Friday because I'm away from home, but I will as soon as I get back. I was surprised too :] I've tested in only for 15 mins in Prime, but thats plenty enough, I'm not going to be using that high FSB for longer period of time anyway.

@*agentx007* TDP=/=CPU's power consumption.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> @*agentx007* TDP=/=CPU's power consumption.


True, but it must be at least related to it (since CPU is getting hotter as it works, and PC will pull more watts from the wall when only CPU is getting hotter







).

But what I want to know is this :
How can U calculate TDP in Xeon LGA 771 CPU's ?
And how can U use that^, to calculate new TDP that takes into account increased Vcore and/or Frequency.

I know that *@besttt* "168W TDP", for 4,4GHz @ 1,44V is guesstimate at best.


----------



## dmfree88

Hello all, hoping maybe someone can help me figure out how to mod my Dell studio 540's BIOS (DELL 0M017Z is motherboard model). Would also like to know if anyone has done a dell studio and if the g45 chipset is capable (i noticed it wasnt on the bad list and hope it might work?)? If anyone can help me achieve this I would be greatly appreciated.

I am trying to upgrade and partially end my CPU bottleneck in Tera. Unfortunately I am getting as low as 10 fps and peaking at 30 (average 20ish) with 90%+ cpu use. Really just want to enjoy the game at reasonable levels. I dont currently have the new CPU (because I dont know if it will work) but I noticed you can get pre modded e5450 for around $40. Any tips would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## smak420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> @smak420 I did it on P965 board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xeon E5440 : LINK
> Q9400 : LINK
> Q8400 : LINK
> 
> BUT :
> 1) It wasn't stable enough for 24/7,
> 2) It needed high Vcore/VTT (VTT = 1,45V was needed for Q9400 and Q8400, to get it stable enough).
> Still, MB I used had no PLL or GTL control, so it went quite good under these circumstances


Ah yea, i talk about stabile 24/7 usage only, pass at least 2h occt or prime, and no crashing in games whole month, and inside 1.36 vid....that is what i consider stabile









i mannage to boot in windows 4.2 ghz without problem


----------



## Wojton

*@smak420* In that case I agree, I doubt that it would be able to maintain that high FSB stable enough for daily usage and I wouldn't use it anyway, so that it doesn't end up like my old P5Q Pro

*@agentx007* I don't think there is a way to accurately measure the TDP, because we don't know Intel TDP testing methodology, all we know is that it isn't maximum power that CPU can consume, because it can easily exceed TDP value. I've found a formula for approximating TDP of overclocked CPU:
Quote:


> Power is linear with frequency, and squared with voltage.
> 
> To approximate it, you can do the following:
> 
> At stock:
> P = Power
> F = Frequency
> V = Voltage
> Power = k * (F * V^2)
> You should have stock Power(TDP), Freq and Voltage - so to find k:
> k = P/(F * V^2)
> 
> Now, using the k you just calculated for your CPU:
> Po = Power(TDP) of overclocked CPU
> Fo = Frequencyof overclocked CPU
> Vo = Voltage of overclocked CPU
> Po = k * (Fo * Vo^2)


By using this formula, I've calculated that TDP of [email protected],[email protected],4V would be just under 203W, while with my current settings (4,[email protected],3V) it's 160W. Then I've calculated that my E5450 at 4,[email protected],4V has TDP of 138W. That seems about right considering that the temperatures under Prime95 at 4,0GHz are about 8-10C higher with X5470 than they used to be with E5450.


----------



## smak420

oh damn...i keep my PLL to 1.54V and VTT to auto. Yea you right, no point to brick expencive 775 motherboard for 200 mhz more, is only psychological satisfaction anyways.
For 3.7 on q9550 e0 i have

1.275 vcore
PLL 1.54
vtt- auto
Dram 1.98
gtl auto
NB 1.30

think that are quite safe voltages? what you think?

and yea, i have open diy testbench case with loads of airflow arround, also clean dust with compressed air at least once per month


----------



## Skybij

I did this mod with X5470 and EVGA 680i SLI (122-CK-NF68-T1) (D00 version). Everything working great







but I can't figure out which temp software to trust so I can proceed with overclocking.
My setup:
EVGA 680i SLI (122-CK-NF68-T1) (D00 version)
Xeon 5470
Noctua NH-D15

Bios is updated with LGA 771 microcodes from here

In Bios CPU temp - 43/44C



My X5470's core0 is around 10C higher (idle and under load) than rest of the cores. Tried to reset cooler, same results. Is it normal? I have been reading here that DTS on 45nm have extremely high amounts of "slope error" +/- 10C. In my case can inaccurate readings from DTS on core 0 cause this or it just runs 10C higher?

Second problem is CoreTemp and HWMonitor readings are same and correspond to Bios CPU temp but both softwares set by default to Tj Max 100C. X5470 Tj Max is 85C. Does it mean Bios CPU temps are wrong?
SpeedFan is a different story. SpeedFan in field core 0,1,2,3 shows core temps with Tj Max adjustment of -15C but in CPU filed it shows 38C which corresponds to TJ Max 100C four core average. Why Speedfan use Tj max 85C to show separate core temp but use Tj Max 100C to show CPU average temp? Am I wrong and SpeedFan's CPU temp is not core average?

If I set CoreTemp and HWMonitor Tj Max to correct Tj max of 85C for X5470 I get very low temps. I get Core0 = 30C, Core1= 22C, Core2=23C, Core3=22C idle. Room temp is 70F/21.1C. SpeedStep and everything else disabled in the Bios. Is it normal for cores to be 1 degree above room temperature at idle with Noctua NH-D15? Which readings should I use?


----------



## mouacyk

I think your temps are in line. My X5470 is running at 4GHz on stock voltage at 1.25v. It idles at 2400MHz with 1.07v.


----------



## Skybij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> 
> 
> I think your temps are in line. My X5470 is running at 4GHz on stock voltage at 1.25v. It idles at 2400MHz with 1.07v.


Hmm so looks like my core0 actually shows correct temp and rest of cores are off. But still why CoreTemp and HWMonitor set to Tj max 100C show correct temp for CPU with Tj max of 85C. Is it a bug?
I see you hit max temp 78C. I know Tcase is 63C for this chip but what are max safe temps for cores?


----------



## smak420

Try using Real Temp


----------



## Wojton

*@smak420* Yeah,those voltages seem to be well within safe limits and also, after further investigation I can't pinpoint either PLL or VTT as a direct cause of my P5Q's death. There are other contributing factors, heavy load on PSU, modded BIOS with changed voltage table and FSB well above what the board originally could do. Whatever the case, since that happened, I'm not going above 450FSB or above 1,4V VTT. I can't even change PLL with P35-DS4 so that's not a concern.


----------



## Wreckedge

Hi Everyone

Maybe You'd be interested:
I'm selling *modded Xeons X5460 on eBay. There's no need for cutting the socket. The CPUs already have adapter (sticker) applied and I'm also able to deliver a BIOS for a buyer. Every chip is tested before sending.*
If You need instructions how to flash the BIOS I'll send you an instruction.
*They're overclocking easily to 3,8GHz on FSB 400.*
Here is the ebay auction number :
*301801397606*
It's a new auction and you need to search for it in advance search options.
If You'll wait it should be visible after few hours since now (November 17th 2015 15:30 CET).
My new account "longlivelga775" (main one is Wreckedge - but I've chosen the post mail confirmation...







14th day)
I'm selling them on another portal and I have 100% good opinions.
Everything I know about this MOD I know from here...


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wreckedge*
> 
> Hi Everyone
> 
> Maybe You'd be interested:
> I'm selling *modded Xeons X5460 on eBay. There's no need for cutting the socket. The CPUs already have adapter (sticker) applied and I'm also able to deliver a BIOS for a buyer. Every chip is tested before sending.*
> If You need instructions how to flash the BIOS I'll send you an instruction.
> *They're overclocking easily to 3,8GHz on FSB 400.*


I'm sorry, *88 bucks*? Seriously? Identical Xeon's can be purchased here:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/For-INTEL-XEON-X5460-3-16GHz-12M-1333Mhz-CPU-equal-to-LGA775-Core-2-Quad-Q9750/32431702074.html
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Intel-Xeon-X5460-3-16GHz-12M-1333-Processor-close-to-LGA775-Core-2-Quad-Q9650-CPU/32311282594.html ^This one doesn't even need an adapter.

*For less than half of that price*. AND a free world-wide shipping. I don't mean to promote Aliexpress, but what exactly are you charging additional 50 bucks for? BIOS "modding", despite that they can be downloaded HERE or modded by several people on this forum for free? BIOS flashing instructions, which can be easily found on nearly all motherboards manufacturers websites? "Testing", which pretty much translates to "overclocking before putting up for sale"? Or maybe a "warranty", which probably just means replacing it with another CPU since you can buy 2 of them for that price (and still have some money left) anyway. Every single X5460 can easily overclock to 3,8GHz as long as the motherboard is capable of 400MHz FSB, so that's not really a selling point.

I also love how you're selling same CPU's on Polish Auction website for 2/3rd of Ebay price - which is still more than this CPU is worth - and how you covered the price on the screenshot in case someone converts it to dollars and finds out how badly they're being ripped off







I know that you're just trying to make money, but come on, you're not fooling anyone here.


----------



## Wreckedge

Dear Wojton,

"Thank You" for Your concern about this auction.

Answers:
1st - Have You ever tried to cut Xeon CPU? And if You did, do You find it easy?
2nd - Shipping. You're from Poland right? Please check the prices of the UPS International Express Shipping. Its about 80 USD. I'm counting 50 USD. Do You see the difference?
3rd - I'm able to modify BIOS by my self. Newest. Up to date one.
4rd - I will help the buyer if there are any problems with OC, running it and RAM configuration.
5th - How long will You wait for those CPUs from aliexpress? 15-34 days. Shipped in 6 days. Free delivery. Yooohooo!

The difference between Polish Allegro and Ebay comes from unknown shipping price and MONEY BEING BLOCKED BY PAYPAL.
Are You an eBay seller? Do You know those problems? Do You know that not all countries are covered with Polish Post Office Tracking?
So there is a risk for a seller from Poland.

And those risk and work: my own work of cutting, risk of damaging Xeon CPU, correct applying sticker, checking and testing the CPU with the sticker, and the risk of having a buyer that will state he did not received the CPU and tracking doesn't work are counted in this price.

How much people are paying for Q9650... is this a killer price. Maybe I'll revise it. We'll see.

Some people like You, who now where to find info, who like to dig in his RIG or can wait 45 days, will say this is a horrible price. Others who wants everything at hand will say: Great.

You haven't mentioned my comments on Polish Allegro.. Why?
Translate some for users of this community. Please.

In case of problem with CPU please contact the Chinese seller.


----------



## Wreckedge

And I forgot to mention all-in-all ( I might be stupid), but I bought them form US and with taxes and all payments I've paid about 37 USD per each not modded. Got them in 7 days, bought a machine for precise cutting, and bought stickers and cut it and tested it. Yes, I cannot compete against Chinese prices.


----------



## Wojton

*1)*No, I haven't tried to cut Xeon's and I'd probably fail if I tried to, knowing my manual skills, but notice that both Xeon's I linked on Aliexpress have apropriate grooves already filed, which makes them compatible with LGA775 without socket mods, just like the CPU's you offer. CPU's under first link come with LGA775 adapter applied and under the second link, CPU has welded apropriate contact points, so they don't require any adapters to be aplied. All the buyer has to do is insert the purchased CPU in LGA775 socket in the right way and update the BIOS with Xeon microcodes. Exactly the same procedure as with the CPU's you offer.
*2)*I have ordered my X5470 from one of the sellers I've linked in the previous post. I haven't paid a single cent for shipping to Poland. My CPU has arrived after 18 days, safe and sound, very well packaged and it works like a charm. Judging by other customers comments, it seems that they didn't have any problems either.
*3)*A majority of the BIOS files on genius239239's website are also the newest versions, because manufacturers stopped updating them long before the LGA775 Xeon mod became known to the public. And even if some specific BIOS file (for Abit motherboard's, for example) is not available on that website, it can be modded by many people on various computer forums, since in most cases, it's a simple procedure.
*4)*So will anybody else on this, or other computer forums, Xeon overclocking is very similiar to Core2Quad's and as you've said yourself, you've learned everything about it right here, so I don't see how is your support better than help of any other user active in this thread. Unless you mean, you can help them out right away, because it does take some time to get an answer on a forum, I can't argue with that.
*5)*How long have you waited for those CPU's from wherever you got them from? And while I agree that not everyone wants to wait 2-3 weeks to receive the ordered CPU, I'm willing to bet that these Xeon's can be bought for a lower price and lower shipping time just about anywhere.

I admit, I'm not an Ebay seller and I didn't know about the problems you mentioned, so I won't argue with that either. On a side note, I almost always prefer the products manufactured in my country rather than China, but when it comes to CPU's, there really is no difference (with the exception of some fake CPU's from eBay, but that's a rarity), the CPU's offered by "Chinese sellers" are exactly the same as the ones you are offering and you know about it









Once again, I really have no business in promoting other sellers or to argue about your prices. I'm not interested in buying another Xeon right now anyway and I don't really care how much money other people pay for their Xeon's. I was rather curious if there is a real reason for these prices or it's just plain profit - though I don't really expect you to give me a honest answer


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skybij*
> 
> I did this mod with X5470 and EVGA 680i SLI (122-CK-NF68-T1) (D00 version). Everything working great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I can't figure out which temp software to trust so I can proceed with overclocking.
> My setup:
> EVGA 680i SLI (122-CK-NF68-T1) (D00 version)
> Xeon 5470
> Noctua NH-D15
> 
> Bios is updated with LGA 771 microcodes from here
> 
> In Bios CPU temp - 43/44C
> 
> 
> 
> My X5470's core0 is around 10C higher (idle and under load) than rest of the cores. Tried to reset cooler, same results. Is it normal? *I have been reading here that DTS on 45nm have extremely high amounts of "slope error" +/- 10C. In my case can inaccurate readings from DTS on core 0 cause this or it just runs 10C higher?*
> 
> Second problem is CoreTemp and HWMonitor readings are same and correspond to Bios CPU temp but both softwares set by default to Tj Max 100C. X5470 Tj Max is 85C. *Does it mean Bios CPU temps are wrong?*
> *SpeedFan is a different story. SpeedFan in field core 0,1,2,3 shows core temps with Tj Max adjustment of -15C but in CPU filed it shows 38C which corresponds to TJ Max 100C four core average. Why Speedfan use Tj max 85C to show separate core temp but use Tj Max 100C to show CPU average temp? Am I wrong and SpeedFan's CPU temp is not core average?*
> 
> *If I set CoreTemp and HWMonitor Tj Max to correct Tj max of 85C for X5470 I get very low temps. I get Core0 = 30C, Core1= 22C, Core2=23C, Core3=22C idle. Room temp is 70F/21.1C. SpeedStep and everything else disabled in the Bios. Is it normal for cores to be 1 degree above room temperature at idle with Noctua NH-D15? Which readings should I use?*


*It's only when idle the accuracy is questionable, +/-10C, approximately at 50C and below. Regarding the 10C difference between hotter & cooler cores, download Real Temp & run Sensor Test to see if there's any sensors that stuck.*

*No. BIOS CPU temps is accurate. It usually have far better quality temp sensor than the core DTS sensors.*

*It's high likely the CPU temp reported by SpeedFan is BIOS CPU temp. The BIOS CPU temp doesn't use TJmax to calculate temperature but measure/reading the actual CPU temperature instead, just like the regular thermometer we usually use to measure temperature.*

*BIOS CPU temp is accurate but it doesn't measure the peak core temp. For monitoring purposes, make sure core temps are above BIOS CPU temp. Don't worry about TJmax, as long as your vcore is under Intel specification. When core temps does reach TJmax, the CPU will thermal throttle to protect itself from damage. Thermal shutdown will occur if it is still running @Tjmax. You can "override" Thermal throttling to some degree using special software but even then thermal shutdown will still happen, usually, based on my experience in few seconds if core temp is still @TJmax.*


----------



## high-tech

Asus P5K SE with X5355 CPU

Well I finally found a compatible motherboard for the CPU I pulled from recycle... I'm not sure if a factory bios update will get rid of the warning message during boot up "bios update needed to unleash full potential of cpu"...

I put CPUID on the system and it fully recognizes it as well as the system properties in windows 8... I'm gonna have some fun and try and catch up wit you guys with your 3.6ghz 12m cache CPUs so I'll clock up as far as I can for now and I'll get a better processor. I just wanted to try this on the cheap side and invest as I go. I only have $44.00 in this system so far.


----------



## dmfree88

Still cant seem to find any information on whether this motherboard has been modded in the past. I dont really have any experience with bios modding was hoping someone could point me to some good instructions or a link to a modded bios maybe to help me put together this PC with a reasonable cpu. I already upgraded the PSU to a 650w and the GPU to a GTX660 and I have no money but may be able to pull $40-50 to buy a cpu and cheap cooler. I cannot play Tera at any higher than 30fps with constant drops and the CPU is bottlenecking me hard! Greatly appreciate any help!


----------



## Skybij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> *Regarding the 10C difference between hotter & cooler cores, download Real Temp & run Sensor Test to see if there's any sensors that stuck.*




No stuck sensors. Going to lap this processor to see if it helps any.
How bios cpu temp determined? With sensor in CPU socket right? I heard somewhere to stay 20 degrees below Tj max under load for 24/7 overclock so processor doesn't start to deteriorate. Is it correct rule of thumb?

Kizwan thanks for detailed response, greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Skybij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Still cant seem to find any information on whether this motherboard has been modded in the past. I dont really have any experience with bios modding was hoping someone could point me to some good instructions or a link to a modded bios maybe to help me put together this PC with a reasonable cpu. I already upgraded the PSU to a 650w and the GPU to a GTX660 and I have no money but may be able to pull $40-50 to buy a cpu and cheap cooler. I cannot play Tera at any higher than 30fps with constant drops and the CPU is bottlenecking me hard! Greatly appreciate any help!


I found all needed info here. Gives you list of all compatible chipsets and motherboards. Here step by step bios modding tutorial but only for certain bios brands. Good luck


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skybij*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> *Regarding the 10C difference between hotter & cooler cores, download Real Temp & run Sensor Test to see if there's any sensors that stuck.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No stuck sensors. Going to lap this processor to see if it helps any.
> How bios cpu temp determined? With sensor in CPU socket right? I heard somewhere to stay 20 degrees below Tj max under load for 24/7 overclock so processor doesn't start to deteriorate. Is it correct rule of thumb?
> 
> Kizwan thanks for detailed response, greatly appreciate it.
Click to expand...

As far as I know, yes the CPU sensor likely in the CPU socket. I personally don't believe with that "rule of thumb" as long as vcore is within the Intel specification. CPU already very slowly degrading & if you follow Intel specification, especially vcore, I believe it won't make any difference. I'm still have first gen Intel core mobile i7 cpu that always running near 100C when gaming & encoding videos, and it still working great without any issue. I also have a CPU degraded in just 24 hours because vcore exceeds the Intel specification.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skybij*
> 
> I found all needed info here. Gives you list of all compatible chipsets and motherboards. Here step by step bios modding tutorial but only for certain bios brands. Good luck


it took me a minute but i finally figured out what kind of bios it is. I had seen that site before but I could never figure out if it is was an AMI or Phoenix because CPU-Z just says Dell bios. I found in hwinfo64 the bios is AMI. So I should be able to mod the bios and make it happen. I dont see any reason it shouldnt work as the motherboard supports the Q9650 which has a higher TDP than a x5450 so If I get the 5450 I should be in safe range for the motherboard, hopefully.. Will post later with more information after I get the parts ordered and ready. Probably be a couple weeks before its done.


----------



## adamxatomic

So I'm giving this Xeon mod a go. I have an Asus P5N7A-VM motherboard and the modded bios from legija (page 133 OTT). I have tried 3 different Xeons and all seem to have the same effect. Takes forever to install Windows and when it's done, the system is slow, laggy, and takes forever to load OS. The CPU's I've tried are an E5472, an E5462 and an X5355. Although the X5355 seems to work fine I get the "CPU not recognized, please update BIOS" message during POST.

Is there anything I'm missing or doing wrong?

I've disabled speed step, clearing CMOS, resetting BIOS back to defaults.

Any help is much appreciated.

(The MB works fine with LGA 775 C2D and C2Q CPUs)


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamxatomic*
> 
> So I'm giving this Xeon mod a go. I have an Asus P5N7A-VM motherboard and the modded bios from legija (page 133 OTT). I have tried 3 different Xeons and all seem to have the same effect. Takes forever to install Windows and when it's done, the system is slow, laggy, and takes forever to load OS. The CPU's I've tried are an E5472, an E5462 and an X5355. Although the X5355 seems to work fine I get the "CPU not recognized, please update BIOS" message during POST.
> 
> Is there anything I'm missing or doing wrong?
> 
> I've disabled speed step, clearing CMOS, resetting BIOS back to defaults.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated.
> 
> (The MB works fine with LGA 775 C2D and C2Q CPUs)


just a quick google of your motherboard and I see that it has EPU-4 which is some sort of energy saving system that kicks down the power level of cpu to save power. I could be wrong but if theirs a way to disable this feature it may be your problem. It may be confused what CPU your using and kick down too far causing confusion for the CPU. Not experienced yet myself in this mod specifically but I know I have run into alot of issues when overclocking with powersaving features on.


----------



## adamxatomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> just a quick google of your motherboard and I see that it has EPU-4 which is some sort of energy saving system that kicks down the power level of cpu to save power. I could be wrong but if theirs a way to disable this feature it may be your problem. It may be confused what CPU your using and kick down too far causing confusion for the CPU. Not experienced yet myself in this mod specifically but I know I have run into alot of issues when overclocking with powersaving features on.


Thanks dmfree! I turned off anything that looked like it might be a power saving feature (and manually set the vCore to 1.35v) and it loaded the OS way faster than it had before. And as far as I can tell it seems to be working like it should. I'll check it out more in depth tomorrow.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamxatomic*
> 
> Thanks dmfree! I turned off anything that looked like it might be a power saving feature (and manually set the vCore to 1.35v) and it loaded the OS way faster than it had before. And as far as I can tell it seems to be working like it should. I'll check it out more in depth tomorrow.


glad i could help I hope it works good for you. I am sure I will run into the same issue so I am glad we have already discussed it







.


----------



## Skybij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamxatomic*
> 
> So I'm giving this Xeon mod a go. I have an Asus P5N7A-VM motherboard and the modded bios from legija (page 133 OTT). I have tried 3 different Xeons and all seem to have the same effect. Takes forever to install Windows and when it's done, the system is slow, laggy, and takes forever to load OS. The CPU's I've tried are an E5472, an E5462 and an X5355. Although the X5355 seems to work fine I get the "CPU not recognized, please update BIOS" message during POST.
> 
> Is there anything I'm missing or doing wrong?
> 
> I've disabled speed step, clearing CMOS, resetting BIOS back to defaults.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated.
> 
> (The MB works fine with LGA 775 C2D and C2Q CPUs)


I checked bios you mentioned and found out there two LGA 771 microcodes injected. One of them outdated from 2008/04/09



I would suggest to download latest bios for you board and modify bios yourself with up to date microcodes.


----------



## Skybij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamxatomic*
> 
> So I'm giving this Xeon mod a go. I have an Asus P5N7A-VM motherboard and the modded bios from legija (page 133 OTT). I have tried 3 different Xeons and all seem to have the same effect. Takes forever to install Windows and when it's done, the system is slow, laggy, and takes forever to load OS. The CPU's I've tried are an E5472, an E5462 and an X5355. Although the X5355 seems to work fine I get the "CPU not recognized, please update BIOS" message during POST.
> 
> Is there anything I'm missing or doing wrong?
> 
> I've disabled speed step, clearing CMOS, resetting BIOS back to defaults.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated.
> 
> (The MB works fine with LGA 775 C2D and C2Q CPUs)


Forgot to mention. You looking for CPUID 1067A. Bios moding instruction call to remove all old microcodes with CPUID for your processor and replace with new (latest I am aware of are from 2010-09-28). I assume two microcodes for same CPU may cause conflict.

Checked Asus web site for your mobo. Looks like it uses AMI Bios. Is it correct?
Here is tutorial for modding AMI Bios. Super easy


----------



## Skybij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I dont see any reason it shouldnt work as the motherboard supports the Q9650 which has a higher TDP than a x5450 so If I get the 5450 I should be in safe range for the motherboard, hopefully...


Did you mean TDP of E5450 (80w)? Cause TDP for X5450 is 120W. If you think you mobo can handle 120W I would go with X5470 120W TDP. I got mine for $39.99 shipped on eBay a week or so ago. There new deals pop up everyday keep your eyes peeled you might score even a better deal.


----------



## high-tech

Guys I gotta hand it to ya!!! This is an awesome mod it really works, I read up on updating the CPU microcode and I got it done and I think I'm ready to start cranking it up







I have an X5355, and an ASUS P5K-SE motherboard powered by an Enermax 485 watt power supply. I still need to get some decent Ram, any suggestions appreciated and I have access to recycle so if there is any OEM ram that works well I would like to know cuz its really cheap and I can get my hands on as much as you and I could ever possibly need.

Now I know there must be some kind of tutorial for overclocking, could somebody please point me in the right direction so that I can also do this right as well and thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## besttt




----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*


Nice, Batman! The PLL voltage! Are you on liquid cooling? Great temps.


----------



## high-tech

Anybody got any reason to believe this motherboard won't work?

ASRock G41C-GS R2.0 LGA 775 Intel G41 + ICH7 Intel Motherboard

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157499

I want to make a little computer for my big sister and she wont be needing to overclock so I thought this would make a good platform for another X5355 or even a X5450...


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *high-tech*
> 
> Anybody got any reason to believe this motherboard won't work?
> 
> ASRock G41C-GS R2.0 LGA 775 Intel G41 + ICH7 Intel Motherboard
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157499
> 
> I want to make a little computer for my big sister and she wont be needing to overclock so I thought this would make a good platform for another X5355 or even a X5450...


Compatibility list:

http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/2/


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Nice, Batman! The PLL voltage! Are you on liquid cooling? Great temps.


----------



## high-tech

I found this nugget this morning in an old dc7800 workstation came through recycle, I got it for 5 dollars


----------



## adamxatomic

So now everything seems to be working fine except I can't get my Xeon up to stock speed. The motherboard has a 1333MHz FSB, and the CPU is locked at 7.5. I can only get the FSB to 1510 which puts the CPU at about ~2.8GHz when the CPUs stock speed is 3.0GHz.
So am I limited by the motherboard's FSB?


----------



## bmurphr1

Hello there fellow Xeon modders! I've actually just performed this feat myself using two different machines. Both machines have the identical Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 version 3.3, and I have one machine running a Xeon X5460 that runs at 3.16ghz I believe, and the other computer is running a brand new Xeon E5450 that I'm currently stress-testing the mess out of using Prime95. I did follow the directions to add the microcode to my BIOS's latest firmware and injected that code into the firmware so that the E5450 machine would have proper EIST speed throttling capabilities.

The X5460 ran just fine wihtout any BIOS updates and even worked with EIST for speed stepping, but for some reason (and I'm sure a lot of you already know about this) my memory stays overclocked at 833mhz instead of 800mhz. I cannot find a memory divider that will give me a stock 800mhz memory clock rate but I use high-dollar Corsair memory in my machines that have timings of 4-4-4-12 and they have no problem running at 833mhz. That machine is cooled by a CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO and it reaches about 54C during stress testing and idles in the high 30s to low 40s...which is amazing that this heatsink makes that much of a difference.

The second machine runs my patched 965P-DS3 version F14 firmware with Xeon microcodes injected into it (and I flashed the same BIOS to the other computer too just to be safe) because when the E5450 was installed and running EIST was not properly working and it was stuck at 3ghz with no throttling at all. Flashing the BIOS to my "hacked" BIOS enables the rest of the missing features including speed stepping and such. Even when the RAM says it's running at 667mhz in the BIOS when it's running CPU-Z shows the memory as being slightly overclocked, and as I mentioned before we use high quality Corsair memory so it can handle the 33mhz increase with so much as a dump in the DDR2 voltage. Lastly, it's being cooled by a Tuniq Tower 120 which is plenty big enough to handle that 80W TDP processor as it gets roughly the same temperatures as using a Hyper 212 EVO. In fact, the only real difference between the Tuniq Tower 120 and the Hyper 212 EVO is that the fan is in the middle of the heatsink on the Tuniq while the cooling fan on the Hyper 212 EVO clips on to the side and blows air through the heatsink in the same directlion (towards the back of the case and out the back).

If anybody needs or wants a premade copy of my firmware, let me know and I will ZIP/RAR it up and post it for you guys to have at it. It's been personally tested on two different motherboards and is fully guaranteed to work with any Xeon processor that's compatible with that setup, including the faster X-series processors. This mobo will enable all of the instruction sets and speed throttle any X series processor, but the firmware is required to run any E-series Xeon inside of this setup. I think anything faster than an X5460 would need a slightly beefier heatsink/fan as they can put out quite a bit of heat, even using Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut thermal compound.

Thank you everybody for this thread as it's given me invaluable information regarding this hack (minus the 833mhz RAM problem which I haven't found anybody complain about it yet nor mention it - it boggles my mind to say the least).

Cheers!
-Brent


----------



## adamxatomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skybij*
> 
> Forgot to mention. You looking for CPUID 1067A. Bios moding instruction call to remove all old microcodes with CPUID for your processor and replace with new (latest I am aware of are from 2010-09-28). I assume two microcodes for same CPU may cause conflict.
> 
> Checked Asus web site for your mobo. Looks like it uses AMI Bios. Is it correct?
> Here is tutorial for modding AMI Bios. Super easy


Thanks man! I did as you suggested and added new microcodes to a stock bios and it ticks and tocks like it should now. Except for my OC issue.
Thanks again!


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skybij*
> 
> Did you mean TDP of E5450 (80w)? Cause TDP for X5450 is 120W. If you think you mobo can handle 120W I would go with X5470 120W TDP. I got mine for $39.99 shipped on eBay a week or so ago. There new deals pop up everyday keep your eyes peeled you might score even a better deal.


Yes you are correct I was posting the wrong one. I was not aware that their was a x5450 and a e5450. The one I intend to get is the e5450, unless for some reason its a poor cpu? I just want to stay under safe range but still get a reasonable jump from my current cpu (2.3ghz core 2 quad) that is bottlenecking my GTX660 in Tera. The mobo is a Dell and likely not very good quality. I dont know much about dell motherboards to know if its decent enough to risk a 125w cpu. I am sure I could get it to work its whether or not the mobo would handle it.

Is the E5450 comparable to the X5450? Does this have something to do with being unlocked? I know how intel can make different cpu that are overclockable and some that arent. Does E mean fail? lol if you cant tell I am used to AMD (see my rig I unfortunately needed to sell in my sig)


----------



## dmfree88

Also I see the e5472 has a higher bus clock (1600 vs 1333) and lower multiplier starting point. Would that be a better option or could that possibly conflict with something?


----------



## Wreckedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Also I see the e5472 has a higher bus clock (1600 vs 1333) and lower multiplier starting point. Would that be a better option or could that possibly conflict with something?


@dmfree88

Hello,
Typically as all Xeons from X54xx runs at any FSB the higher multiplier is better.

Motherboard FSB needed to overclock:
Lets aim for 4.42GHz = 4420MHz (I made it stable with Thermaltake Contac 29BP on ASUS P5Q Deluxe X5460 - 



 )
X5460 (M: 9.5) = FSB 466 = Rated 1864MHz
X5470 (M:10 ) = FSB 440 = Rated 1760MHz
QX9770/QX9775 (M: 8) = FSB 552 Rated 2208MHz
Q9550 (M: 8.5) = FSB 520 = Rated 2080MHz
X5450 (M: 9.0) = FSB 491 = Rated 1964MHz

That's why You can't achieve same outcomes in OC for X54x2 and X54x0, specially on older motherboards.
And also it changes how Your RAM will be OCed.

X5460 (M: 9.5) = FSB 466 = min RAM 932MHz
X5470 (M:10 ) = FSB 440 = min RAM 880MHz
QX9770/QX9775 (M: 8) = FSB 552 = min RAM 1104MHz
Q9550 (M: 8.5) = FSB 520 = min RAM 1040 Hz
X5450 (M: 9.0) = FSB 491 =min RAM 982MHz

E5450 and X5450 - TDP is a way to say how much heat CPU should optimally give out.
The true information about OC possibility is Max Power Dissipation - how much heat can CPU throw out on the cooler before it will start hanging.

Comparison of these two is here:
http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare_CPUs/Intel_EU80574KJ080N,Intel_EU80574KJ080NT/

Max power dissipation (Watt, higher is better) E5450 : 133.25 X5450 : *157.75*

Hope that helps.


----------



## bmurphr1

I know I've spent many hours looking over this thread and searching and I have RTFM from beginning to end, but I have not been able to figure out why both of my X5460 and my E5450 processors run my memory at 833mhz FSB when my two Gigabyte 965P-DS3 v3.3 motherboards have Xeons installed in them. I have made sure the microcode is being identified correctly, EIST is working so that the CPUs throttle, but CPU-Z shows my RAM running at 413-416mhz which would end up being right at DDR2-833. I've also started Prime95-ing them again, and especially the E5450 is failing some of the Prime95 tests after about 10 minutes or so but continues on with 2-3 cores. I have pumped up the DDR2 voltage by +0.2v maximum so far and I'm using premium Corsair RAM and still not getting a perfect Prime95 result. All of my temperatures never hit above 56 degrees C but I still run into those errors. I've lowered the multiplier by 0.5 and still see the same results. Using my Q6600 Prime95 chugs along all day long without any issues but these Xeons can be a little weird to tame properly.

Question 1 - Why is my RAM running at DDR2-833 even though it shows up in the BIOS as being ran at DDR2-667mhz? What can I do to pull my memory back into DDR2-800 perfect spec because I'd rather have my memory running at it's intended settings and just tinker with the speeds and such of the CPU itself. I want a Xeon workstation with DDR2-800 that passes Prime95 with no issues...that's pretty much it. The X5460 runs with either the stock BIOS or my cbrom195.exe modified BIOS and throttles like normal, but occasionally does fail prime95....but the computer is still rock solid stable regardless. The E5450 requires the firmware update to enable EIST and other functions and also fails randomly throughout Prime95 even though the computer is rock solid stable with other benchmarking software.

Question 2 - Which apps should I be using to stress test both CPUs with these motherboards, and what tools should I use to verify the correct microcode is being used? I'm thinking AIDA64 is going to show that information, and I actually think my "modified" BIOS isn't really using the right microcode it should be because it doesn't show up at 10676a like I should expect it to. This machine is going to be used as an actual workstation computer and I just want to make sure that when I start using this machine in a production environment that number 1, the right microcode is being injected, and 2, it's rock solid no mater which stress testing tool you use, and 3 that it should pass Prime95 on all 4 threads without crapping out after X minutes of usage.

I appreciate any and all input, as I've mentioned I've done my homework and RTFM'd before I came here to make myself look like a fool who doesn't know how to use a search engine. Your help would be immensely appreciated and followed completely.

-Brent

Quick Edit: I've read probably 80 pages of people's problems and answers and see the love that some of you guys put into the LGA775 to 771 mod and I just wanted to say I appreciate the support system around here and how non-trollish it is around here. All of us are here to turn old PCs ready to be recycled into machines that compete with some current generation Core i3 setups with a $20 processor, an Xacto knife, and a 99 cent sticker. You guys are an amazing community.


----------



## ninjagordy

I ran some numbers dude, the Passmark score for the X5470 i have @ 4.4ghz is 6683 which throws it in with some of the big hitters from intel. also its worth noting that in single threaded tasks at this speed it is only 10.8% slower than an i7 5890k .

its actually faster than a stock I5 2500k at 4.4ghz and some other current mainstream cpus!!!

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Core+i5-2500+%40+3.30GHz

these are really fun to play with, im thinking ill pair this up with some decent items for my friends sons Gaming pc for Christmas. It will be a very good entry level machine with quality components at half the price!!!


----------



## ninjagordy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmurphr1*
> 
> I know I've spent many hours looking over this thread and searching and I have RTFM from beginning to end, but I have not been able to figure out why both of my X5460 and my E5450 processors run my memory at 833mhz FSB when my two Gigabyte 965P-DS3 v3.3 motherboards have Xeons installed in them. I have made sure the microcode is being identified correctly, EIST is working so that the CPUs throttle, but CPU-Z shows my RAM running at 413-416mhz which would end up being right at DDR2-833. I've also started Prime95-ing them again, and especially the E5450 is failing some of the Prime95 tests after about 10 minutes or so but continues on with 2-3 cores. I have pumped up the DDR2 voltage by +0.2v maximum so far and I'm using premium Corsair RAM and still not getting a perfect Prime95 result. All of my temperatures never hit above 56 degrees C but I still run into those errors. I've lowered the multiplier by 0.5 and still see the same results. Using my Q6600 Prime95 chugs along all day long without any issues but these Xeons can be a little weird to tame properly.
> 
> Question 1 - Why is my RAM running at DDR2-833 even though it shows up in the BIOS as being ran at DDR2-667mhz? What can I do to pull my memory back into DDR2-800 perfect spec because I'd rather have my memory running at it's intended settings and just tinker with the speeds and such of the CPU itself. I want a Xeon workstation with DDR2-800 that passes Prime95 with no issues...that's pretty much it. The X5460 runs with either the stock BIOS or my cbrom195.exe modified BIOS and throttles like normal, but occasionally does fail prime95....but the computer is still rock solid stable regardless. The E5450 requires the firmware update to enable EIST and other functions and also fails randomly throughout Prime95 even though the computer is rock solid stable with other benchmarking software.
> 
> Question 2 - Which apps should I be using to stress test both CPUs with these motherboards, and what tools should I use to verify the correct microcode is being used? I'm thinking AIDA64 is going to show that information, and I actually think my "modified" BIOS isn't really using the right microcode it should be because it doesn't show up at 10676a like I should expect it to. This machine is going to be used as an actual workstation computer and I just want to make sure that when I start using this machine in a production environment that number 1, the right microcode is being injected, and 2, it's rock solid no mater which stress testing tool you use, and 3 that it should pass Prime95 on all 4 threads without crapping out after X minutes of usage.
> 
> I appreciate any and all input, as I've mentioned I've done my homework and RTFM'd before I came here to make myself look like a fool who doesn't know how to use a search engine. Your help would be immensely appreciated and followed completely.
> 
> -Brent
> 
> Quick Edit: I've read probably 80 pages of people's problems and answers and see the love that some of you guys put into the LGA775 to 771 mod and I just wanted to say I appreciate the support system around here and how non-trollish it is around here. All of us are here to turn old PCs ready to be recycled into machines that compete with some current generation Core i3 setups with a $20 processor, an Xacto knife, and a 99 cent sticker. You guys are an amazing community.


if your ram is happily running at 833mhz at stock timings i would leave it there, you will be gaining performance from it being slightly overclocked, if your cpu is failing prime it is not stable (assuming you have overclocked it!) , you need to do more testing and tweaking. i assume you have added the microcodes for the Xeon to your bios (sorry if you already said you did!) another thing is to make sure heat is not an issue.. thats what im fighting with just now more so than stability

cheers dude!

Gordy!


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjagordy*
> 
> I ran some numbers dude, the Passmark score for the X5470 i have @ 4.4ghz is 6683 which throws it in with some of the big hitters from intel. also its worth noting that in single threaded tasks at this speed it is only 10.8% slower than an i7 5890k .
> 
> its actually faster than a stock I5 2500k at 4.4ghz and some other current mainstream cpus!!!
> 
> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Core+i5-2500+%40+3.30GHz
> 
> these are really fun to play with, im thinking ill pair this up with some decent items for my friends sons Gaming pc for Christmas. It will be a very good entry level machine with quality components at half the price!!!


For something discontinued Q4'2010, the X5470 can really carry its weight in performance when compared to a few generations afterward. Even though the Core2 modules have to communicate over the NB, the higher cache of 12MB may be contributing to its performance versus the SB I5 with only 6MB.


----------



## kaelidoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaelidoz*
> 
> I also have an hard time finding a 775 board capable of *8*gb ddr3 at 1600mhz. When I find one it's overpriced. (europe or worldwide + shipping)
> 
> I have my 4Core1600Twins-P35 in 1600fsb but I'm stuck at 4gb ddr3 (limitation = MB hybrid ddr2&3....)
> 
> Good luck man. Don't give up


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I have this board (http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/4Core1600P35-WiFi+/) almost like yours, and I have gotten 8GB of DDR3 to work. Try two 4GB modules even though the manual and specs say limit of 4GB. I used the Samsung Green 1.35V modules (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-VigLink-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=igcxlgk4w1000kb500053). I even had SLI of 2xGTX 660's working on it, too. Nice AsRock boards, just horrible CPU VDroop.


It works! I'm now running 2x4GB Crucial Ballistix (DDR3-1600)! http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/bls4g3d1609ds1s00

Thank you mouacyk.

I learned about high v.s. low density memory the hard way, but I learned something ! I'm waiting on a second 771to775 adapter, as I lost the first one







. I'm going to swap the q9300 with a e5450 very soon.


----------



## Wojton

Ok so my Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme has arrived and I've had some time to test it out. To keep it short, at 4,[email protected],3V it lowered the temperatures from 85C (with Karakorum) to about 70C. Here is a screenshot from 8,5x470 [email protected],33V - I increased the CPU voltage to make sure that it's stable, because the point of this test was to test out my motherboard. This also proves that P35-DS4 is capable of 470FSB with Quad-Core, although I have to admit, it's not fully stable, it fails IBT, but not Prime95:


Still, upgraded cooling, even with "maximum airflow" fan setup (which also happens to be by far the loudest - 3x70CFM fans take their toll) only takes me as far as about 1,43V VCore (in BIOS, meaning ~1,4V in reality). With that voltage, my X5470 is capable of only 4,2GHz. What's even more annoying is that while it passes IBT with Maximum stress level at 4,[email protected],41V:


it fails Prime95 SmallFFT - 4th core quits at around 25minutes mark every time. Increasing VTT, slightly increasing VCore - nothing seems to have any effect. Above 1,44V it only gets worse as my X5470 starts to reach 85C under Prime95, which makes it error even faster (due to thermal throttling). So at this point, it's either my motherboad that isn't capable of feeding this beast or the chip itself is bad - I think it's a bit of both. Join that with high power consumption and random game crashes (due to lack of optimization for the old CPU architectures) and the only conclusion is: it's time to replace this 12 year old hardware and finally move to Skylake.

P.S.On the good note, with the new cooler I've got a tone of various mounting brackets, including "Thermalright Pressure Vault Bracket System" aka "Bolt Thru Kit", so I think I'll be able to mount it on LGA1151 should I decide to finally upgrade


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaelidoz*
> 
> It works! I'm now running 2x4GB Crucial Ballistix (DDR3-1600)! http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/bls4g3d1609ds1s00
> 
> Thank you mouacyk.
> 
> I learned about high v.s. low density memory the hard way, but I learned something ! I'm waiting on a second 771to775 adapter, as I lost the first one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm going to swap the q9300 with a e5450 very soon.


I'm very happy that worked out for you. With a 3.6GHz+ and 8GB, you should be able to enjoy Fallout, given your GPU meets min specs. I'd be interested in seeing what components are in your system(s). Please take some time to fill out your rig specs. Makes answering future questions easier.


----------



## bmurphr1

I was hoping that heat wasn't the issue as I'm using a Hyper 212 EVO as well as a Tuniq Tower 120 to cool both processors (which are pretty big behemoths in my opinion but nothing compared to a Noctua NH-D14). I haven't yet even considered overclocking my processors...I've just been trying to tweak them to run at stock speeds by manually adjusting the multiplier and adding +0.1v onto the DDR2 voltage. Even my temperatures using both coolers never reach higher than 57C which makes me wonder if it might be a Vcore issue and I might need to start adding voltage onto the CPU itself so that I can get some proper Prime95 results. Everything runs FANTASTIC right until you start thrashing the Xeons with Prime95 and at least 1-2 cores fail after 5-10 minutes or so of stress testing.

I think that's going to be my next move...adding more voltage onto the CPU and see if that solves my issues. There are a LOT of voltages to choose from so I need to find the base voltages of both the X5460 and the E5450 and start working my way up the chain and running Prime95 while using CoreTemp to monitor the issues (CoreTemp seems very accurate as I can use my IR thermometer to point right at a spot where the heatsink contacts the CPU and get an accurate reading that way, and CoreTemp is usually within 1C of the results I get). Of course the more voltage I pump into the CPU the hotter it gets, which is why I'll have Core Temp in sight at all times to make sure I don't end up with a crispy-side up Xeon or even worse a motherboard funeral.

P.S. I actively cool the northbridge using 40mm fans that have 3-pin connectors on them that connect directly to the motherboard. They are fastened on to the heatsink using double sided 3M tape and blow downward to push cool air into the heatsink and hopefully dissipate any heat that the northbridge might give off. I'm sure it's probably an overkill but I have a spare 40mm fan as well as a spare 3 pin fan header...kinda hard to argue with that logic.

I will continue to test both machines and start looking into adding more Vcore voltage to see if that corrects the Prime95 crashing instability.

Cheers!


----------



## Skybij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Also I see the e5472 has a higher bus clock (1600 vs 1333) and lower multiplier starting point. Would that be a better option or could that possibly conflict with something?


Here's the deal. I looked up specs for your motherboard here. Your mobo doesn't support 1600FSB natively, max is 1333FSB. You can overclock to get there but it's not guaranteed and going to put extra stress and heat on your chipset. I don't know what G45 chipset is like overclocked. My overclocked 680i keeps me warm on long winter nights while gaming (with aftermarket cooling slapped on it).
Concerning X5450 vs E5450. Yes they are comparable, only difference is TDP. E is for lower TDP. I have been reading on this forum that their's TDPs rated at stock speed so if you going to overclock all bets are off and stock E5450 80W might turn into 120W at overclock. As I mentioned earlier, I took a peek at your mobo, and to me CPU votage regulators don't look that "HOT". There no heatsinks on then. Highest CPU's TDP officialy supported by this mobo is 95W(Q9550). I would stick with it as max value. I don't think those Voltage regulators be able to handle 120W long term or at all. I might be mistaken though. Never overclocked Dell mobo so can't speak of their's components quality. I base my opinion on pictures and specs I could find.

I think your safest bet is E5450. Is there overclocking options in bios for this mobo? Are you planing to overclock?


----------



## Skybij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamxatomic*
> 
> So now everything seems to be working fine except I can't get my Xeon up to stock speed. The motherboard has a 1333MHz FSB, and the CPU is locked at 7.5. I can only get the FSB to 1510 which puts the CPU at about ~2.8GHz when the CPUs stock speed is 3.0GHz.
> So am I limited by the motherboard's FSB?


Can you elaborate more on this. What happens if you set FSB to 1600? Instability/crashes? Doesn't boot? Does it even let you pick 1600FSB? Did you pump up NB voltage? Did you set correct memory<->FSB divider?


----------



## SmOgER

It's been a long time since I've posted here, but just a quick recap/review of my OC. I've been keeping the temps just below the throttling point when pirme95 blend testing and throttling under IBT (under normal usage - encoding, gaming etc delta to throttling is at least ~10C) for more than a year now with absolutely no problems whatsover. My point is, that unless you want to built a server which would run 24/7 under max "synthetical" load, there is no reason to be paranoid about temps. I would say the tjmax is set up for them to be very conservative and those LGA771 chips short-term could go quite a bit beyond their TjMax without being damaged, I guess it's a precaution to make the servers run reliably even if cooling is inadequate by compromising performance (when something is wrong and temps are higher than usual) rather than reliability


----------



## Wojton

*@SmOgER* My thoughts exactly, which is why I haven't given up and FINALLY, got this f*cker stable at 4,2GHz in both Prime95 SmallFFT AND IntelBurnTest Maximum Stress Mode. The key was to disable Load Line Calibration as it caused the Vcore to jump all over the place (from 1,38 to 1,42V). With LLC disabled the VDrop increased even further to about 0.05V, but the VCore was more stable and at last, at 1.46875V (1.408V reported by CPU-Z) it passed both of my stability tests:
 

The temperatures under Prime95 were right on the Tjmax, under IBT - max 87C, but during gaming, never exceeded 75C.
.
.
.
Not that any of that matters because I've finally pulled 270 bucks out of my wallet and purchased i5-6500 and 8GB of DDR4 2133MHz RAM. Still thinking about the motherboard, it's either going to be Gigabyte GA-B150M-D3 (DDR4 version) or MSI B150M MORTAR, there is not much choice in that price range.
Farewall LGA775, you served me well for 8 years, now it's time to move on. <- That's gotta be the geekiest thing I've ever said

Oh and I've also done what I call "max frequency run" and it ended on *4804MHz*. Not bad considering it's a *P35 board*. Wish my P5Q Pro was still alive, I'm pretty sure I'd reach 5GHz with it, but oh well.


----------



## smak420

Nice









Ah, maby is time to move on for me too. Hardware is quite more expencive here where i live, so will have to wait a bit to collect the funds..

Give us some subjective report, how YOU feel new vs old? For gaming, browsing... is difference huge?


----------



## RX13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davtylica*
> 
> Does anyone know if it is safe to clean the bottom side of a processor with alcohol? For whatever reason my Xeon came with TIM caked on the bottom of one corner. I dont see why you shouldnt be able to do this without any consequences but i thought id make sure first.


I know this way late but I always clean mine with alcohol and have never had a problem...


----------



## Wojton

*@smak420* I'm going to sell X5470, as it doesn't really offer much more than E5450 (unless its water cooled). I still have my E5450 though and it's probably gonna end up in my parents desktop (with DFI Blood Iron P45-T2RS). So I might do a direct comparison of the two, although I've already compared [email protected],5GHz with i5-4690 that I've had in the system that I was building for someone. The conclusion was, while there wasn't much difference between the two in average usage, LGA1150 supports PCI-e 3.0, USB3.0, SATA3+M2, none of which is available with LGA775. To give you a real-life example: I have and SSD and it still takes about 25s for my pc to boot up. Same system, on the similiar SSD with i5 boots up in 6 seconds. It really feels like you are using a modern PC when the system boots up that fast.


----------



## Steveoz

Hi guys. I wonder if anyone can help.

I've done two e5450 builds with no issues for my web server and brothers PC, but I've had real issues when trying to upgrade my daughters PC from a q6600.

The PC is running a gigabyte g31m e2sl rev1. I flashed to the latest BIOS.

I did the pin mod and dremel trick and the PC picked it up right away, although shows the stock multiplier as 8*. So I went into the BIOS before windows on first boot and changed to 9x.

The PC went straight to windows. I ran realtemp, it showed the e5450 and it was running cooler already.

She used the PC for several days, today I thought i would check the temps on it. Loaded up realtemp and they were great, mid 20's at idle and after a few rounds of kf2 it was only maxing at high 40's.

I noticed something odd though, the CPU speed was showing 2400 - the same as the old CPU.

I reset the PC, thought it could be a speedstep thing, disabled any options for CPU throttling, went into and manually set the fsb to above 333 to see if @ 3.2 in the BIOS windows would show a difference.

Then a black screen of death with a quick flash of white text in the corner showing 0x0000000c4 0x0...f, the PC would no longer go into windows after verifying dmi pool.

I reset the BIOS to fail safe, same problem. I flipped the battery did a complete reset, still the problem. I under clocked the CPU, no change, lowered the multi, tried a ton of things in the BIOS, nothing worked. I thought the install was goosed, so I booted to the 8.1 installation from USB, that did the same thing! At this point I am suspecting a bad CPU.

I switched back to the q6600, straight into windows. Switched back to the e5450, it picked it up again and went straight into windows, but wrong speed. After lots of going back and forth here's what I found out.

The BIOS detects both CPUs correctly and can be set to the correct speed and multi of both chips.

If I change any setting in the BIOS whilst the e5450 is seated, I get that black screen of death with 0x000000c4 0x0...f and some other parameter error.

Once this occurs windows it simply will not work, not even the win 8 setup or safe mode until I flip the proc out, switch it with the q6600, boot to windows and then switch back again.

With the e5450 in when it does boot after switching back and forth, windoes oddly still shows q6600 as the proc and 2.4ghz.if I load cpuz or realtemp to show me the correct CPU a reboot will mean bsod.

I attempted also to fix it by uninstalling the q6600 from windows, but if I put the e5450 back in, same black screen and 0x000000c4 driver verifier error right away this time.

I must have switched back and forth about 20 times today trying different setting to get the e5450 to run right and be stable but no joy whatsoever, the system would only start again or attempt tonuse the e5450 after running it once on the q6600 and restarting.

After wasting the entire afternoon and two trips tp the store to but thermal paste, I am stumped.

It worked for three days fine although I now believe at 2.4 GHz thinking the q6600 was still in it, buy I have no way of verifying that as I didn't check device manager or task manager before playing with the BIOS. I can't believe my fsb increase to attempt to get it to boot 200mhz higher killed the CPU or something on the mobo, surely?

If there was a problem with the mobo using that CPU, why would the BIOS detect it and everything appear to be OK apart from windows?

I've also not a clue why when it shows this error, nothing will make windows work again unless I reseat the q6600 do a full boot cycle, then reseat the e5450?

If I do this and allow the e5450 to boot to windows without changing anything in the BIOS, it will still show as a q6600 in windows, but realtemp will show an e5450 running at 2.4 and cpu-z shows it running at 3000.

Totally confused, and no clue how to get this working and stable.

Any help appreciated. I've had to put it back to the q6600 now so at least I know it will be stable for her to use.


----------



## Steveoz

Hmm, I wonder if somehow the microcode is missing CMPXCHG16bb instruction for compareexchange128 required by 8.1 64. It doesn't make sense to me why it would boot when the BIOS first detects the e5450 after switching from the q6600.

It seems anything in windows that is ran and identifies the e5450 being used will result in the bsod on the next restart, or indeed any changes CPU related in the BIOS will also do this.

I don't know whether to attmept to modify the BIOS, or whether to try and get another e5450 to see if the first one I got is bad.

In my other two builds the latest manufacturer BIOS worked just fine.

I'm running round in circles with this one.

*edit*

I just checked rev 1 of this board has no BIOS update to improve CPU compatibility, so it may not have changed since 2008, where as some of the newer revisions have their CPU compatibility updated in 2009.

If someone more knowledgeable than me could say whether it is likely a dodgy microcode could cause this even though the cpu appears to be correcr in the bios it would be appreciated.

Like I said my only other thoughts are either a bad proc or mobo maybe? But it seems it is windows 8.1 that has a problem on this machine (although I haven't tried another OS , would rather not downgrade the OS ).

Thanks!


----------



## agentx007

Did U checked BIOS from this site : LINK ?
Also, bad LGA 771 adapter, or not deep enough cut in socket/CPU, can be responsible. Check if ALL pins in socket are OK.

As for "compareexchange128", CPU's got them from 2006 onwards : LINK, so it can't be it, although - it may be MB dependent...


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steveoz*
> 
> I flipped the battery did a complete reset, still the problem. I under clocked the CPU, no change, lowered the multi, tried a ton of things in the BIOS, nothing worked. I thought the install was goosed, so I booted to the 8.1 installation from USB, that did the same thing! At this point I am suspecting a bad CPU.


First of all, as suggested *agentx007*, flash the BIOS modded by genius239239, it's possible that you did something wrong while modding it. From there, forget that you have a Q6600, I'm pretty sure switching back and forth between an older, 65nm Quad and 45nm Xeon isn't helping you. If it's going to work, it's going to work with E5450 directly, without any CPU switching. Next, *Perform a FULL CMOS reset:*

Unplug the power cord, press the power button a few times;
Remove the battery from the motherboard for 2 minutes;
Put the battery back;
Shorten the CMOS Clear jumper pins on your motherboard for 30 seconds;
Plug the power cord / turn on the PSU (but not the system) with CMOS clear jumper still shortened;
Wait 10 seconds, unshorten the jumper and start up your system;
Trust me, doing this procedure right is very important. I was once upgrading my friend's system from E8200 to X5460, his motherboard is Gigabyte P35-DS3. Despite flashing the microcodes and performing a CMOS reset by removing the battery, his Windows 8.1 installation was displaying a black screen of death with X5460 installed, although I don't remember if it was the same error code as yours. At first I thought that it was because of SATA mode being set to IDE and not AHCI, but switching it to AHCI didn't make a difference and I later found out that it was set to IDE in the first place. Same thing happened when I tried to start it in safe mode. I ruled out just about every possible reason for that behaviour and was about to reinstall his OS, when I thought of performing the CMOS reset once again, following the above steps exactly. Wouldn't you know it - after that his system booted up like a charm and never displayed that error screen again, although I've overclocked his X5460 notably.

If you still have that problem after performing a full CMOS reset with genius bios mod flashed, next thing I'd try is replacing the adapter with another one on your daughter's E5450, or just trying another E5450, since you have 3 of them. Also, remove all but 1 stick of RAM, unplug every unnecessary device, just leave the HDD and PSU plugged in, I would even go as far as using on-board integrated graphics and removing the graphics card (if you have it) for the testing purpose.

Make sure the memory timings and voltage are set properly in BIOS and *that the PCI-e frequency is locked on 100MHz and NOT left on Auto* - running too high PCI-e frequency affects not only the GPU, but also the hard drives. Since the problem began when you tried to raise E5450's clock above stock 3,0GHz (and thus, increased PCI-e frequency aswell, since it's linked with FSB with P31/G31 chipsets and above 333MHz FSB, it roughly equals FSB/3.33), it might be the potential cause of the problem. If that's the case, Q6600 works because it only requires 266FSB for stock 2,4GHz, meaning that it doesn't affect PCI-e frequency in any way.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *@SmOgER* My thoughts exactly, which is why I haven't given up and FINALLY, got this f*cker stable at 4,2GHz in both Prime95 SmallFFT AND IntelBurnTest Maximum Stress Mode. The key was to disable Load Line Calibration as it caused the Vcore to jump all over the place (from 1,38 to 1,42V). With LLC disabled the VDrop increased even further to about 0.05V, but the VCore was more stable and at last, at 1.46875V (1.408V reported by CPU-Z) it passed both of my stability tests:
> 
> 
> The temperatures under Prime95 were right on the Tjmax, under IBT - max 87C, but during gaming, never exceeded 75C.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> Not that any of that matters because I've finally pulled 270 bucks out of my wallet and purchased i5-6500 and 8GB of DDR4 2133MHz RAM. Still thinking about the motherboard, it's either going to be Gigabyte GA-B150M-D3 (DDR4 version) or MSI B150M MORTAR, there is not much choice in that price range.
> Farewall LGA775, you served me well for 8 years, now it's time to move on. <- That's gotta be the geekiest thing I've ever said
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I've also done what I call "max frequency run" and it ended on *4804MHz*. Not bad considering it's a *P35 board*. Wish my P5Q Pro was still alive, I'm pretty sure I'd reach 5GHz with it, but oh well.


i5-6500? Why? You love overclocking.


----------



## Steveoz

Thanks guys, so I'll try the BIOS from the link, just incase the rev 1 had a dodgy microcode for xeons from the factory.

The only thing I can find for that error is the compareexchange128 issue as seen on a lot of VMS.

Since the windows install won't even boot and gives the same error I guess it is a fault with the CPU / it thinks it is not compatible (which of course could also be a mobo issue since its never ran at 333 or higher).

I did look on the board for a jumper there wasn't one although I did see the two 'clear cmos' pins.

The other e5450 is working well in my web server micro desktop, I'm reluctant to pull it as its hosting a few websites and game servers 24/7, I'm not sure my brother will let me pull his PC apart. Since xeons are cheap as are the adapters, I could always get another off of eBay to try if all else fails. If it does the same then I guess I can just sell the procs on after.

I suppose the ultimate test as you say is to try another e5450, if it works I know the CPU is bad, if its the same I know its likely a mobo or BIOS thing.

The question is now, I did this as a cheap upgrade to make her PC last a bit longer. I see i5 mobo bundles s/h cheap on ebay now (100). She has a gtx 580 with 8gb ddr2 and a 240gb 500/500 ssd with a separate 500mb for games and media. Maybe try a few more things and admit defeat and just look at getting a newer mobo instead if playing around.

The current setup though, will run kf2 on ultra at a solid 60fps with no lag, but the key here is when I built her PC, I used two dell 19" screens that are only 1440*900 - games only run on a single screen of course as it is not surround, so lots less pixels to push but still looks clear on the 19" screens.

I was hoping the 3ghz would stop the occasional lag in CPU intensive games like sc2, as my web server uses e5450 and 750ti and has no issues on that game.

I'll have another play around tomorrow if I have time when she is at school as I am working at home tomorrow. She uses it quite a lot so its getting time to pull it apart again.

This is still a great mod for 775 users though, the E5450 with even an older GPU like a gtx580 can still play modern games for a good price


----------



## blackcat47

Has anyone had any experience buying from China?

I'm thinking of getting this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/251959209658?dest=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fitm%2F251959209658

(I'm in the UK)

Not bothered about the wait time as I already have an E5430 OCd to 3.4 (max possible on my MB), due to my MBs limitation of 429 FSB I need a Xeon with the best multiplier.

I haven't even fitted my new Raijintek Themis because my current Xeon only reaches 71c under Prime95 load (1.275v) with stock cooler, kinda annoying because this CPU is capable of way more! Playing GTA5 it maxes out at 60c. *Cool as a cucumber!*


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> i5-6500? Why? You love overclocking.


I don't love it enough to pay $120 "overclocking tax" (+additional $50 for Z170 motherboard)









I'm also getting tired of fiddling in the BIOS half of the time, wondering what just caused my favourite game to crash. I must be getting old


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackcat47*
> 
> Has anyone had any experience buying from China?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/251959209658?dest=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fitm%2F251959209658
> 
> (I'm in the UK)
> 
> Not bothered about the wait time as I already have an E5430 OCd to 3.4 (max possible on my MB), due to my MBs limitation of 429 FSB I need a Xeon with the best multiplier.
> 
> I haven't even fitted my new Raijintek Themis because my current Xeon only reaches 71c under Prime95 load (1.275v) with stock cooler, kinda annoying because this CPU is capable of way more! Playing GTA5 it maxes out at 60c. *Cool as a cucumber!*


Wanted to post a link from aliexpress but couldn't find anything... That's interesting. Not that long ago this was the best source for LGA771 CPUs. Well anyway...

That FSB limitation you say - 429FSB, there is a high chance that it will be lower with X5470. Since higher clock, more current/wattage = bigger load on mobo. So don't get your hopes too high on that number. X5470 @ 4.29Ghz would put much much more stress on the motherboard than E5430 @ 3.4Ghz despite FSB being the same.

PS. Vcore is not an indicator for load/stress either. I've had E5472, X5460s (both steppings), X5470 and they all consumed different amount of power under same vcore. My current X5470 seems to use relatively little vcore (precisely 1.328V idle/load with a little reserve for stability) @ 4.2Ghz, but it still consumes close to 200W under load and heats like crazy.

EDIT: Under IBT it reports 146A and 194W. That's theoretical measured power consumption by mobo, I believe accurately measured numbers with all things taken into consideration would be even higher.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steveoz*
> 
> I did look on the board for a jumper there wasn't one although I did see the two 'clear cmos' pins.


That's what I meant by "jumper" you need to shorten these pins for 30s. Sorry for a poor choice of words.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steveoz*
> 
> She has a gtx 580 with 8gb ddr2 and a 240gb 500/500 ssd with a separate 500mb for games and media.


Quad-Core 1333 FSB CPU+4 modules of RAM+budget motherboard is not a good combination. I'm not saying that it's a direct cause of the problem, but it could contribute to it. If your system will boot up fine with just 1 module of RAM, then yout might need to bump Northbridge (aka G(MCH)) voltage a little in order to make it stable with 4 of them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steveoz*
> 
> This is still a great mod for 775 users though, the E5450 with even an older GPU like a gtx580 can still play modern games for a good price


E5450 can easily keep up with GTX580. You might need to bump it to ~3,6GHz, which should be doable with your motherboard, seeing that it has worked with E5405 at 400FSB.
I'm using my own [email protected],0GHz with GTX770 for over 6 months now and I've been able to play every modern game at High/Ultra Settings. GPU is slightly bottlenecked, but for such an old platform it's not too bad at all


----------



## Wreckedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmurphr1*
> 
> I know I've spent many hours looking over this thread and searching and I have RTFM from beginning to end, but I have not been able to figure out why both of my X5460 and my E5450 processors run my memory at 833mhz FSB when my two Gigabyte 965P-DS3 v3.3 motherboards have Xeons installed in them. I have made sure the microcode is being identified correctly, EIST is working so that the CPUs throttle, but CPU-Z shows my RAM running at 413-416mhz which would end up being right at DDR2-833. I've also started Prime95-ing them again, and especially the E5450 is failing some of the Prime95 tests after about 10 minutes or so but continues on with 2-3 cores. I have pumped up the DDR2 voltage by +0.2v maximum so far and I'm using premium Corsair RAM and still not getting a perfect Prime95 result. All of my temperatures never hit above 56 degrees C but I still run into those errors. I've lowered the multiplier by 0.5 and still see the same results. Using my Q6600 Prime95 chugs along all day long without any issues but these Xeons can be a little weird to tame properly.
> 
> Question 1 - Why is my RAM running at DDR2-833 even though it shows up in the BIOS as being ran at DDR2-667mhz? What can I do to pull my memory back into DDR2-800 perfect spec because I'd rather have my memory running at it's intended settings and just tinker with the speeds and such of the CPU itself. I want a Xeon workstation with DDR2-800 that passes Prime95 with no issues...that's pretty much it. The X5460 runs with either the stock BIOS or my cbrom195.exe modified BIOS and throttles like normal, but occasionally does fail prime95....but the computer is still rock solid stable regardless. The E5450 requires the firmware update to enable EIST and other functions and also fails randomly throughout Prime95 even though the computer is rock solid stable with other benchmarking software.
> 
> Question 2 - Which apps should I be using to stress test both CPUs with these motherboards, and what tools should I use to verify the correct microcode is being used? I'm thinking AIDA64 is going to show that information, and I actually think my "modified" BIOS isn't really using the right microcode it should be because it doesn't show up at 10676a like I should expect it to. This machine is going to be used as an actual workstation computer and I just want to make sure that when I start using this machine in a production environment that number 1, the right microcode is being injected, and 2, it's rock solid no mater which stress testing tool you use, and 3 that it should pass Prime95 on all 4 threads without crapping out after X minutes of usage.
> 
> I appreciate any and all input, as I've mentioned I've done my homework and RTFM'd before I came here to make myself look like a fool who doesn't know how to use a search engine. Your help would be immensely appreciated and followed completely.
> 
> -Brent
> 
> Quick Edit: I've read probably 80 pages of people's problems and answers and see the love that some of you guys put into the LGA775 to 771 mod and I just wanted to say I appreciate the support system around here and how non-trollish it is around here. All of us are here to turn old PCs ready to be recycled into machines that compete with some current generation Core i3 setups with a $20 processor, an Xacto knife, and a 99 cent sticker. You guys are an amazing community.


Hello Brent,

RAM:
I've done more than 50 BIOSes, also for my P5Q Deluxe with X5450. Those CPUs has FSB strap to NorthBridge at 333MHz.
Im running my X5450 at 3.6GHz with FSB 400MHz - lowest RAM settings is 801MHz. But I overclocked it at 4,2GHz (4,194) at FSB 466 and that makes my RAM running not lower than 933MHz.
This setting is unchangeable cause it's the lowest available option. I have to change RAM Voltage almost to 1,96 at 5-5-5-15 though these are 4-3-4-12 RAM sticks.
Check FSB::RAM settings, maybe there's an answer.
You've said that those machines are stable. I'd leave them be with a slight increase of RAM Voltage you mentioned. I'd not make any changes to NorthBridge Voltage.

Testing:
The testing of RAM is well performed by memtest and I'm happy to perform one round after OC.
Most problems with OC of Xeons doesn't comes from CPU itself but CPU and RAM communication.
OCCT will stress anything You like...

The best settings for Xeons and RAMs are always the native FSB of CPU or native FSB of RAM. I'm increasing FSB by increment of 33Mhz. It just the best way for me.

And what about "auto" settings for RAM on this motherboard? Does it boot?

Could you send a CPU-Z sheets of CPU and memory that we could see how your FSB is being used by Your MoBo?

Have a nice day.

Peter


----------



## Wreckedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> That's what I meant by "jumper" you need to shorten these pins for 30s. Sorry for a poor choice of words.
> Quad-Core 1333 FSB CPU+4 modules of RAM+budget motherboard is not a good combination. I'm not saying that it's a direct cause of the problem, but it could contribute to it. If your system will boot up fine with just 1 module of RAM, then yout might need to bump Northbridge (aka G(MCH)) voltage a little in order to make it stable with 4 of them.
> E5450 can easily keep up with GTX580. You might need to bump it to ~3,6GHz, which should be doable with your motherboard, seeing that it has worked with E5405 at 400FSB.
> I'm using my own [email protected],0GHz with GTX770 for over 6 months now and I've been able to play every modern game at High/Ultra Settings. GPU is slightly bottlenecked, but for such an old platform it's not too bad at all


Wojton is right
I'm playing Witcher 3 on my X5460 @3,6GHz with GTX 770 AMP converted to something like MSI Lightning Core:1308MHz VRAM:1800MHz, and CPU is mostly running about 60-65% while card is always 100% used. Also Graohic Card is about 74*C - I've modded cooling for it to be quiet. I can Play UBER settings at 22-45 FPS. CPU is never 100% used during game play, only while loading saved games. Front Bus is used at 62% max and Bandwitdth is never taken more than 35%.

DDR3 is few percent faster than DDR2. My RAM is set to 4-4-4-12.

The only bottleneck of my machine is.... Graphic Card.
And I think up to GTX 970 this RIG will be enough.


----------



## blackcat47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Wanted to post a link from aliexpress but couldn't find anything... That's interesting. Not that long ago this was the best source for LGA771 CPUs. Well anyway...
> 
> That FSB limitation you say - 429FSB, there is a high chance that it will be lower with X5470. Since higher clock, more current/wattage = bigger load on mobo. So don't get your hopes too high on that number. X5470 @ 4.29Ghz would put much much more stress on the motherboard than E5430 @ 3.4Ghz despite FSB being the same.
> 
> PS. Vcore is not an indicator for load/stress either. I've had E5472, X5460s (both steppings), X5470 and they all consumed different amount of power under same vcore. My current X5470 seems to use relatively little vcore (precisely 1.328V idle/load with a little reserve for stability) @ 4.2Ghz, but it still consumes close to 200W under load and heats like crazy.
> 
> EDIT: Under IBT it reports 146A and 194W. That's theoretical measured power consumption by mobo, I believe accurately measured numbers with all things taken into consideration would be even higher.


Thanks, I found an X5470 for 47 USD, much cheaper than eBay.

I'm hoping to get 4Ghz out of it, in any case I'm guessing I'll get more out of it than the E5430 with my current setup. I'm on the lookout for a new motherboard, just need to wait for one to pop up on eBay or I guess I can try aliexpress for that too.


----------



## VasiliyK

Hello everybody. I have HP dc7800 and X3363 processor, and they don't work together (working only after clear CMOS, but when ending mem-test and i press F1 for saving configuration, PC reboot and nothing happening, only black screen and working fullspeed fan). I've install lastest update for BIOS and CPU microcode for dc7800 from HP, and it don't resolve problem. I think necessary inject right CPU microcode in BIOS, but dc7800 have Compaq BIOS, and i don't know how to do this. Please. Maybe somebody know how to resolve my problem.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackcat47*
> 
> Thanks, I found an X5470 for 47 USD, much cheaper than eBay.
> 
> I'm hoping to get 4Ghz out of it, in any case I'm guessing I'll get more out of it than the E5430 with my current setup. I'm on the lookout for a new motherboard, just need to wait for one to pop up on eBay or I guess I can try aliexpress for that too.


I'm pretty sure you are about to get your X5470 from the same source as I did







It will easily do 4,0GHz, but the struggle begins if you try to go above that (unless you have a premium P45 motherboard and a water cooling, than it's much less of a struggle). I've got mine up to 4,2GHz, but the additional 200MHz aren't worth the voltage/temp increase. If your motherboard is capable of 400MHz FSB, you don't even need to replace it


----------



## blackcat47

Great news! I'd be happy with 4Ghz


----------



## Steveoz

Thanks guys.

It's also worth noting that this is the first E5450 I have hard modded, so I trimmed the CPU instead of the socket.

It could be that this is a bad idea, I had seen some others had done it with success, although I would have though that if it effected the CPU it wouldn't work at all.

I'm going to set some time aside with the machine again tomorrow when my daughter is out and see what I can do.


----------



## blackcat47

What tool did you use for hard modding? Would a Dremel do the job?


----------



## Steveoz

Yup a hand held craft tool like a dremel, I used a small engraving end and slowly filed away the edge of the board so it would fit into the socket.

I've seen people selling the procs already modded like this but I wasn't sure if it was a good idea or not.


----------



## Steveoz

CPU and hard mod confirmed as working, I pulled the CPU from my webserver and it booted straight into 8.1 64 with no issues.

So it is isolated to that motherboard.

I guess it's time to flash the bios with the modified one in the link provided.

If it's still not happy tweak the bios and maybe pull some ram or other devices.

Beyond that it could be the rev1 mobo just isnt compaitlbe / happy with the e5450.


----------



## Steveoz

Ok, I've taken a dump of the bios.

CPUID for the Xeon comes up as 1067A on the G31.

It only has one microcode for the Xeon that is:

CPUID-1067A
Rev=A07
2008/04/09
CRC=83067F5A
Off=5EFE0
Size=2000
Plate=0,4

The download from the link provided shows TWO entries for the CPU, the identical to the above:

CPUID-1067A
Rev=A07
2008/04/09
CRC=83067F5A
Off=5EFE0
Size=2000
Plat=0,4

And another for:

CPUID-1067A
Rev=A07
2008/04/09
CRC=83067F27
Off=50FE0
Size=2000
Plat=2,6

I also downloaded and updated the original bios with the latest list from Intel. This one shows:

CPUID-1067A
Rev=A0B & A0B
2010/09/28 (same)
Off=61FE0 & 63FE0
Size = 2000 & 2000
Plat=0,4 & 2,6

The sticking point here I guess is the PLAT parameter. The current bios only has 0,4, not 2,6 as the other two have?

So could it be using the wrong microcode? And the one with PLAT 2,6 is required? I can't seem to find out what this parameter means?

Right now I have two options for the bios, flash the one downloaded from the chinese link, or flash the one I have made with the latest imported microcodes.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Wojton

Flash them both and see which one works







Just don't forget to perform a full CMOS reset each time you do that.


----------



## Steveoz

Thanks, just flashed the one from the download link, it had the extra code in for the E5450. Bios updated fine.

I just need to get time to swap the cpu's over again and reset the board to see if all is good now.

I'll keep you chaps posted


----------



## Steveoz

All working.

I guess it was the microcode.

Lesson learnt - just because the bios picks up the CPU and it shows as working, doesn't mean it is!

Before inserting the CPU I again uninstalled the Q6600 in windows (had tried this before and had BLACKSOD on boot)

I used the bios from the download link rather than my modded bios, the main difference was that both my modified and the downloaded one had the additional 'PLAT' parameter of 2,6 instead of just 0,4.

I pulled the old cpu, flipped the battery out, couldn't find a spare jumper to bridge the pins, thought I would stick it in and see if it had reset - it had a CMOS failure, I could load previous known good, a few others, I chose defaults.

The PC booted and the CPU was at 8x. I set to the correct multiplier, checked all the other settings were good and did a restart. It went into Windows fine and boom, Xeon E5450 in device manager and Task Man @ 3ghz.

Loading realtemp or CPU-z to inspect, they now both showed the same correct information.

Several restarts and shutdowns / power up's all good.

Big thanks to those who replied, I hope someone learns from my mistake. It also proves that the hardmod works so you don't have to butcher the mobo and risk bending pins. That said, there is obviously a risk with grinding away the edges of the CPU, I was very careful to do only the smallest possible amount that would allow it to sit in, but it still was on the edge of the pins and through the copper.

Her PC will live on for another couple of years (fingers crossed!).

+rep to all those that helped.


----------



## bmurphr1

B
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wreckedge*
> 
> Hello Brent,
> 
> RAM:
> I've done more than 50 BIOSes, also for my P5Q Deluxe with X5450. Those CPUs has FSB strap to NorthBridge at 333MHz.
> Im running my X5450 at 3.6GHz with FSB 400MHz - lowest RAM settings is 801MHz. But I overclocked it at 4,2GHz (4,194) at FSB 466 and that makes my RAM running not lower than 933MHz.
> This setting is unchangeable cause it's the lowest available option. I have to change RAM Voltage almost to 1,96 at 5-5-5-15 though these are 4-3-4-12 RAM sticks.
> Check FSB::RAM settings, maybe there's an answer.
> You've said that those machines are stable. I'd leave them be with a slight increase of RAM Voltage you mentioned. I'd not make any changes to NorthBridge Voltage.
> 
> Testing:
> The testing of RAM is well performed by memtest and I'm happy to perform one round after OC.
> Most problems with OC of Xeons doesn't comes from CPU itself but CPU and RAM communication.
> OCCT will stress anything You like...
> 
> The best settings for Xeons and RAMs are always the native FSB of CPU or native FSB of RAM. I'm increasing FSB by increment of 33Mhz. It just the best way for me.
> 
> And what about "auto" settings for RAM on this motherboard? Does it boot?
> 
> Could you send a CPU-Z sheets of CPU and memory that we could see how your FSB is being used by Your MoBo?
> 
> Have a nice day.
> 
> Peter


Both machines boot with the X5460 and the E5450 into Windows 10 without any problems at all, and even run fine when running normal mundane tasks such as internet browsing...the ONLY failure I have is when I start stress testing the CPUs to their limits. Usually one core will fail and stop churning in Prime95 while the other three keep going without any problems. I have both CPUs set at their stock respective speeds and in the BIOS instead of setting the memory at DDR2-800 I keep it set at "Auto" which shows up as 667mhz, so as far as the BIOS is concerned the computer is running my DDR2 modules at DDR2-667 speed with the same cache latencies (5-5-5-12 I believe). Instead of running at DDR2-667 however my RAM is actually running way above that at DDR2-833 according to AIDA64 as well as CPU-Z and I can get it no lower than 833mhz. I don't necessarily have a problem with this as I would use nothing but the highest quality DDR2 memory that I can get my hands on (which happens to be Corsair since that's what I relied on for years and I have yet to have a single stick fail me).

Honestly I think my DDR2 voltage just needs a slight bump up to either +0.1 or +0.2v and then start by adjusting my Vcore manually upwards until I reach full stability while staying within the threshold of temperatures. I know these Xeons run hotter than your typical LGA775 processor, but once I start seeing temperatures in the low 60 degree C range I start shutting things down. Right now I think that the maximum voltage the CPU is setup to reach is 1.35v and it's sounding like my Xeons are a little more thirsty for some power. I want to start upping my voltages to around 1.36 to 1.37v range to see if that improves my Prime95 testing and keep an eye out on my temperatures using CoreTemp. I'm glad I have some beefy air coolers installed on both machines because I wouldn't feel comfortable with my CPUs hitting any higher than say 65-70 C.


----------



## SmOgER

How much do you guys recon I could get for GA-EP45T-UD3R with not working RAM 2nd and 3rd slots (everything else perfect, just wouldn't post if you try to insert ram in '3' or '4' slot) ?

I'am debating as to whether it would be better to sell my current CPU+MB, or the i5-2500K+P8Z68-V GEN3/PRO system which I will be getting my hands on soon enough.
My current Xeon sorta has enough power for my needs (in multi-threaded apps performance is close to i5-2400), so I'am not sure if it's worth spending some extra cash as opposed to actually making some profit on Z68 system by selling it for market value (the ebay price for i5-2500K is absolutely crazy lol).


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> How much do you guys recon I could get for GA-EP45T-UD3R with not working RAM 2nd and 3rd slots (everything else perfect, just wouldn't post if you try to insert ram in '3' or '4' slot) ?
> 
> I'am debating as to whether it would be better to sell my current CPU+MB, or the i5-2500K+P8Z68-V GEN3/PRO system which I will be getting my hands on soon enough.
> My current Xeon sorta has enough power for my needs (in multi-threaded apps performance is close to i5-2400), so I'am not sure if it's worth spending some extra cash as opposed to actually making some profit on Z68 system by selling it for market value (the ebay price for i5-2500K is absolutely crazy lol).


Yeah, those high school kids finally figured out what the K means from their tech-ed teacher. Not a bad idea, since both platforms are EOL and make a little to put towards Z170 or X99.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skybij*
> 
> Here's the deal. I looked up specs for your motherboard here. Your mobo doesn't support 1600FSB natively, max is 1333FSB. You can overclock to get there but it's not guaranteed and going to put extra stress and heat on your chipset. I don't know what G45 chipset is like overclocked. My overclocked 680i keeps me warm on long winter nights while gaming (with aftermarket cooling slapped on it).
> Concerning X5450 vs E5450. Yes they are comparable, only difference is TDP. E is for lower TDP. I have been reading on this forum that their's TDPs rated at stock speed so if you going to overclock all bets are off and stock E5450 80W might turn into 120W at overclock. As I mentioned earlier, I took a peek at your mobo, and to me CPU votage regulators don't look that "HOT". There no heatsinks on then. Highest CPU's TDP officialy supported by this mobo is 95W(Q9550). I would stick with it as max value. I don't think those Voltage regulators be able to handle 120W long term or at all. I might be mistaken though. Never overclocked Dell mobo so can't speak of their's components quality. I base my opinion on pictures and specs I could find.
> 
> I think your safest bet is E5450. Is there overclocking options in bios for this mobo? Are you planing to overclock?


I actually finally went into the bios the other day to see if I could overclock the cpu slightly to see how it handled a little more juice. I found out it has NO overclock abilities whatsoever. I cant even adjust the multiplier or any of the ram timings. I cant adjust anything at all. Pretty sad really. I have an old Ultra ATX mobo I may be able to pull out but its kinda a frankenstein as it was a Dell XPS 600 and has so many proprietary parts I had to rewire a power supply and mount it on the top just to make it work. I think its the same LGA775 chipset its just a little older (but much higher quality parts). I will look more into its capabilities and see if I even still have all the parts to put it back together.

I dont think this dell is even worth attempting really. I may do it just to sit at stock and just to say I did







. Then when I can afford a new mobo upgrade I will have had practice







. Thanks for the information though I think your very right. Its looking pretty crappy. Hopefully the other mobo works maybe I can think about a better cpu.


----------



## dmfree88

Ugh guess I should have done research first. The Nforce4 motherboard in the XPS600 will not support any of the core 2 family of cpu. Does this mean its impossible to mod the bios? Or is it possible to add support for xeon/core2 through the same steps? It is a higher quality socket775 motherboard with support for the intel extremes but no support for core2. Any possibilities to mod successfully or is the chipset just not able to support it?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Yeah, those high school kids finally figured out what the K means from their tech-ed teacher. Not a bad idea, since both platforms are EOL and make a little to put towards Z170 or X99.


I've did some research and actually heavily overclocked (4.7Ghz+) 2500K comes pretty damn close to i7-4770... Maybe that price isn't THAT bad after all.
Anyway, I've already have 2500K but I'am still waiting for board. So I figured in the meantime I will try my luck listing it on ebay for some ridiculous price







(mind you it does have original packaging and all the extras that come with it).
If it sells, I will happily pair Z68 board with i3.


----------



## ric0shay

Hi all !
So I have my E5450 in my 775 socket with about two years now.It serves we well and I'm in no rush to replace it.If anything I play around with it more as I'm not afraid if it goes under .I have it clocked to 3.88ghz and Im wondering is it possible to get more out of it ?
It will post at 4.2ghz but stops at blinking cursor.It will boot on 3.95ghz but fails after 10-20 mins.Cooling is managed by a Be quite! Dark rock advanced air cooler in a pull/push config. Now I'm relatively new to overclocking so I might be missing something obvious like board/ram wont take higher clocks ect. So if you could just have a look at my set up and see am I limited to what I have or can I get more ?

P.s Iv raised the voltage to 1.5v just to see if I could get it to boot but nothing and reset to my stable overclock voltage of 1.41v so Im assuming its a different issue.I know the temps are a little high (49c idle 75c underload) but that is due to me jerry rigging the fans to a lower voltage to keep the system quieter.Iv also done the pencil mod which lowered my v droop drastically. Any help or advice with this would be great and if you need anything more info ask away.


http://imgur.com/yqWy0xx


Thanks.


----------



## smak420

Give us full system specs and your bios template, what motherboard, psu...?


----------



## ric0shay

Ill write up full spec so its clear

Motherboard : p5e-v HDMI
Cpu : E5450 C0 stepping
Cooler : Be quite! Dark rock advanced air cooler in a pull/push config
Gpu: MSI hd7950
Psu: xfx 1000w pro black edition
Ram : Crucial Ballistix pc2-6400 4x1gb

Cpu Ratio :9
FSB Freq:430
DRAM Freq:100
Timings: 5-5-5-15
Clock over-charging mode : auto
Spread spectrums :disabled
Cpu voltage: 1.4125
Cpu voltage reference :Auto
Cpu voltage dampener: enabled
PLL voltage :1.64v
Dram voltage: 2.2v
FSB termination voltage :1.42v
NB voltage 1.51v
NB voltage reference :auto
SB voltage: 1.20v
c1e: disabled
max cpuid valve limit:disabled
vp tech:disabled
cpu TM function: disabled
execute disable bit : disabled


----------



## smak420

Hm.. G35 chipset, not sure about OC on that board.

Think you have too high FSBv and vcore, and NB (unless you using 8gb ddr2)

Try set your multi on lovest value 6

everything else on auto. except memory use default or what your sticks are rated for

and raise FSB till you get it stabile

If you use 4x2gb sticks, think you need 1.26V on NB+

I have P45 chipset that is superior to Q35 for OC, but still have trouble go above 440 FSB with quad

For testing use OCCT stress test, im using large data set for testing stability and linkpack for heat


----------



## ric0shay

Is this to find the base clock ?


----------



## dmfree88

After some serious research it seems some people are able to get some core 2 quads to function in the xps600. I guess its kinda hit and miss depending on which specific motherboard you have. The Nforce4 series has like 10 different kinds including one capable of running both AMD and Intel processors. I think I actually may have the amd/intel edition if I recall correctly.

Is anyone really well versed in bios modification? It seems adding microcode is fairly easy but if the bios is not already familiar with the core2 family will I need to add any additional code to make it compatible with the xeon? Is that even possible? It seems the motherboard is capable of handling core2 cpu Dell just never updates their older systems to be compatible. I would love to rejuvenate that old beast of a motherboard if it could work. What do you guys think?


----------



## smak420

If you manage to find some of this board cheap on ebay or somewhere else, give it a try

Asus

P5Q-e, P5Q-deluxe, P5Q-pro

Gigabyte

EP45-ud3p or EP45-UD3R

or something else P45 chipset. You dont wanna go with X38 or X48 chipset because they are not compatible with 771 mod. G35 chipset is not good for OC

Too bad DFI brand is dead, they used to have awesome OC boards, fastest ones

if im you, i would try to find P5Q3 Deluxe used one cheap, paired with ddr3 and that xeon = beast


----------



## ric0shay

Why would I do that ? Thats not what I asked at all. I asked was it possible to get more out of the system I have not buy a new board.........


----------



## smak420

I say is not possible to get more than 400 fsb STABILE with Xeon without p35 or p45 chipset. Your chipset is G35, so no

you have low end motherboard witch is not good for overclocking


----------



## ric0shay

Im running and having been running for 2 years FSB Freq:430 at 3.88.........


----------



## Wojton

With 130MHz PCI-e frequency? Scan your hard drives for bad sectors, just an advice







Also, how is your graphics card, never had any issues with it? I know for a fact that running increased PCI-e frequency isn't good for neither of these components.


----------



## smak420

ric0shay

Yes but how you run it? with crashes, heat, waay too much voltage? I safe bet if you turn on OCCT or prime with those settings, will crash after 5 min max.
*
Cpu voltage: 1.4125 - you dont need more than 1.3 for that fsb even with c0 chip
PLL voltage :1.64v - waay to high, you can try 1.54
Dram voltage: 2.2v
FSB termination voltage :1.42v - leave that 1.3 max
NB voltage 1.51v - if you dont use 4 x2gb ram at insane speeds, you dont need more than 1.32v*

Ok so there is a clearly mismatch of all of these...i run q9550 e0 with 1.275 vcore, pll 1.54, Dram (8gb) 2.00, FSB termintion voltge or VTT 1.26, NB 1.30 for 450 FSB

With that G35 board you have, without heatsinks on mosfet or even water cooling, running that high voltages CANT be stabile on that board,

Ok if you just playing games and you are OK with couple crashes here and there, but i who work on my pc, and cant afford myself instability ...it have to pass OCCT large data set at least 2h so i trust my stabile OC

other way, i can crank my q9550 on 4.0+ all time, slowly kill it with voltages and enjoy few months of 5% more preformance before all dies

Friendly advice...learn stuff about OC and voltages, than try









EDIT: and yea....that PCI freq of 130 is too scary, i wonder how you didnt fry you GPU till now if you run it 2 years with those settings lol..

NEVER ever touch that freq., only when you hit fsb wall, than can help raising to max max 105,


----------



## Steveoz

What do you guys think out of interest on e5450 vs x5460?

Is the E5450 more overclock friendly due to lower power, or is the X5460 better?


----------



## smak420

I think e5450 would be better option if is e0 stepping. Less heat, and honestly there is no point going above 4.0 ghz or 4.2 max on 775 platform anyways, so think x5450 would make extra heat only


----------



## SmOgER

That's nonsense, there is no extra heat. It has higher theoretical tdp only because it has higher clock speed stock.
If E5450 was 3.16Ghz at stock, it would have different TDP. Those CPUs are based on the same architecture and same chip, but X5460s are generally from better batch which can handle higher clock speeds and generally are more efficient.
Therefore, X5460 is a better choice since it has 9.5x multiplier as opposed to 9x. You can always change it to x9 in BIOS and "convert" it to E5450 if you wish, not that there are any reasons for it.

My guess is, that specified 120W TDP is there only to ensure that occasional really bad chips can pass the test and make it to the customer (with high VID/vcore). Anything under 3Ghz is the point where those chips don't break a sweat, then over 3Ghz it gets to the point where you can already see the difference between good overclockers and bad chips.

EDIT: If you wish I can make a short test to try and find out on what vcore X5470 would run stable at 3Ghz and what the power consumption would be. I'm betting it would be quiet a bit less than 80W of an E5450.


----------



## smak420

Good to learn something new









Actually i was thinking that E5450 and X5460 had same multi 9.5, my bad

In that case, yes go with X5460, but try check that is SLBBA or e0 stepping, because required voltages for high freq can be much lower. But also, if difference in price is big, than i would go in e5450 advantage, and you have good motherboard, memory cooling, high FSB can be faster than high multi...not by much, but still faster

I was thinking to swap my q9550 e0 with X5460 e0, but think is not worth of hassle for 200 mhz more OC

btw i notice something quite interesting...i played few benchmarks and games with my oc quad and OC GTX 560ti oem graphic card, while GPU sitting on 100%, cpu was maxed at 65%.....775 socket quads when overclocked is still powerful i bet can handle GTX 770 without issue and bottleneck


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> That's nonsense, there is no extra heat. It has higher theoretical tdp only because it has higher clock speed stock.
> If E5450 was 3.16Ghz at stock, it would have different TDP. Those CPUs are based on the same architecture and same chip, but X5460s are generally from better batch which can handle higher clock speeds and generally are more efficient.
> Therefore, X5460 is a better choice since it has 9.5x multiplier as opposed to 9x. You can always change it to x9 in BIOS and "convert" it to E5450 if you wish, not that there are any reasons for it.[...]


I've had E5450, X5460 and X5470 with the same motherboard and cooling, and I absolutely disagree with that statement. X5460 generates significantly more heat than E5450 - under load it reaches similiar temperatures at *1.3V* Vcore as E5450 at *1.4V* (at least that was the case with my CPU's) . That said, E5450 generally requires higher VCore to reach 4GHz (mine needs exactly 1.4V), but even then, [email protected]@1,33V was a couple degrees hotter under Prime95.

Oddly enough, X5470, despite having the same TDP as X5460 gets even hotter when overclocked - at [email protected], my Karakorum was just barely able to keep it under 85C Tjmax, which wasn't a problem with X5460 at similiar VCore.

So it really comes down to what motherboard and CPU cooler are you using and what clockspeed are you "aiming for":

If your target is 4GHz and you have a motherboard capable of stable 450FSB and decent, but not great CPU cooler - go for E5450.
If your motherboard is only capable of ~420 FSB OR you want to reach ~4,2GHz, but you have a good CPU cooler - go for X5460.
Unless you are aiming at 4,2GHz+ or motherboard capable of only 400FSB , don't buy X5470, it's not worth the additional money.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> I've had E5450, X5460 and X5470 with the same motherboard and cooling, and I absolutely disagree with that statement. X5460 generates significantly more heat than E5450 - under load it reaches similiar temperatures at *1.3V* Vcore as E5450 at *1.4V* (at least that was the case with my CPU's) .


Let me guess, E5450 you had was C0, while the others were E0?

I've noticed that with X5460. X5460 C0 ran cooler but required more voltage, X5460 E0 ran hotter but required less voltage.
The point is, that they still heat up the same at let's say 4Ghz. I don't care if it's 1.3V or 1.4V if temps are the same. However the advantage E0s have, are more headroom for vcore before you go over safe limits.

Another thing worth mentioning, is that those chips all differ and even same stepping same model can run hotter/cooler depending on how it was soldered. So even if all of your CPUs were E0s, that still doesn't prove anything.
More on point, *X5460 CLOCK FOR CLOCK doesn't run hotter than E5450, period*. And there is no point in comparing them "vcore for vcore", unless you don't care about clock speed and are ignorant to the pattern here that slower = runs cooler.

I sorta do agree with the X5470 though. I thought I could squeeze more, but it turned out that with X5470 I could only archieve exactly the same like with X5460 and my limiting factor was in fact a mobo/ram (LGA775 is very tricky to overclock with DDR3) and it wasn't FSB wall like I originally thought. And trust me, If I could squeeze let's say 4.3Ghz - I would, but my current OC is already without any compromises to speak of and anything higher will result in random BSODs or freezing regardless of vcore or any other voltages.

So unless you have a proven overclocking beast of a DDR2 motherboard, X5470 might not be worth it IF THE PRICE DIFFERENCE to X5460 IS SIGNIFICANT.


----------



## Wojton

Nope, they were all E0







Although E5450 is probably degraded to some extent, as some people have been able to get their E5450 up to 4GHz with significantly lower VCore.

My point is, at 4GHz (which is the clockspeed I've tested all of those CPU's with) E5450 runs cooler than X5460, which in turn runs cooler than X5470. At least that was the case with my particular CPU's. But every CPU is different, I've learned that back in a day when I've had 2 Q6600's (both from G0 revision, just differen VID) with DRASTICALLY different heat output at the same voltage.


----------



## SmOgER

It wasn't degraded, that's just how it is with them. You can't have BOTH low temps and low-vcore.
it's EITHER low temps OR low-vcore, however the end result is the same, neither of these things alone/isolated will give you any real advantages when overclocking.

Anyway I got curious myself and will do a quick test to see how much power X5470 would consume at 3Ghz.


----------



## smak420

I think main difference between e5450 and x5460 is dual cpu platform (maby im wrong). My friend just showing me his e5450 clocked 4.0 ghz prime stabile at 445 fsb (4.0) with just 1.275 vcore, 1.28 vtt and 1.54 pll

Not sure if saw X5460 that go 4.0 under 1.35 vid

but again, yea is hard to judge on 7 years old hardware...

my q9550 e0 need 1.275 in bios to run 3.8 on p5q pro, but my friend run that same chip on p5q3 deluxe wifi 4.2 with 1.32500 in bios...so,there is lot of stuff that can be

I still think main issue while running high fsb is motherboard and memory.

And advice for OC noobs: heat dont kill your chips that much, but voltage do. So there is no point of yaaay my hottest core is 69C under prime, but my vtt and vcore are 1.4+


----------



## Steveoz

Wow, didn't mean to start such a heated debate









So I fitted an X5460 to a G31M-ES2L rev1 with the chinese bios.

I checked the bios before, and I saw it had four microcodes listed, instead of the two for others, but the PART= 0,2,4,6 were all separate.

I put the CPU in and it booted just fine. I removed all four E5450 cpu's from windows before the reboot and restart / swap. Everything detected just fine.

I expected it to be hotter, I had years ago a QX9650 on my main gaming machine, and it was such a hot proc. I figured the same as Smak, that the higher wattage X series would be more power hungry and hotter to boot. But I was concerned about temp for sure when I saw it, the E5450 was showing low 30's on idle and high 40 to 50 during gaming benchmarks (not worries about stress test on stock clock). The X5460 was showing 42-52 idle depending on core, with a whopping 10 deg difference on the middle two. Under 40-50% load during a few game tests only a few mins in on each it was mid 60's! I didn't feel comfortable at all with that.

I reseated the cooler with another layer of TP, no change, maybe 1 or 2 degree at most.

I did a reboot and the bios was showing overall CPU temp as 29-30! A quick boot to windows and idle at 1% cpu again 50+. At this point I realised for the X5460 Realtemp is showing a TJMAX of 100! Set it to 85 as I believe it should be for the Xeons and low and behold, it's now low 30's. Thank god for that, I was going to pull it if it was doing 50+ idle! It seems Realtemp showed the E5450 as 90, so that would have been even cooler! I guess there is probably 8 degrees difference between the two taking that into consideration. But that's easily debatable depending on how good each builds cooling is. For the same cooler and same set up in this machine though there is a slight increase on the X5460, although thankfully not 20+ degrees as I initially thought when looking in realtemp!

So she now has an X5460 @ 3.16ghz. I may up the clock a little, but I found on this board you have to OC the PCI bus to get it to boot or be stable (103 @ 345+), and I hate OC PCI bus, so we will see, but a lower temp CPU and +760mhz + the extra cache is certainly a nice little upgrade.

I might just do a very small tweak without increasing PCI to round it off to that 3.2ghz, 3.16 doesn't seem like a round figure


----------



## hurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> I think main difference between e5450 and x5460 is dual cpu platform (maby im wrong).


Both are dual-processor-compatible.
X33** aren't.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> It wasn't degraded, that's just how it is with them. *You can't have BOTH low temps and low-vcore*.
> it's EITHER low temps OR low-vcore, however the end result is the same, neither of these things alone/isolated will give you any real advantages when overclocking.
> 
> Anyway I got curious myself and will do a quick test to see how much power X5470 would consume at 3Ghz.










What ?
U always get Low temps* on Low Vcore, as opposed to High Vcore with Low temps*, because Voltage and Heat are direcly linked to each other.

In other words : U always cool your CPU, when it's *not* powered (ie. Vcore = 0V) ?

*same coolling
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> I say is not possible to get more than 400 fsb STABILE with Xeon without p35 or p45 chipset.


And I show U that I did it on P965, and it's stable enough to run a game. : 



So yeah, P35/P45 are not the only ones.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ?
> U always get Low temps* on Low Vcore, as opposed to High Vcore with Low temps*, because Voltage and Heat are direcly linked to each other.


What I meant was, that with those different chips and steppings you either get one which doesn't require much vcore BUT runs hotter or the one which needs more vcore BUT runs cooler.
Of course if you take one individual chip, more vcore would always mean more heat, but it gets a bit more complicated once we start comparing different batches, steppings and models.


----------



## SmOgER

Okay this is it, did a 3Ghz test on X5470.
Disclaimer: The reported power consumption on my usual *4.2Ghz* overclock gets close to 200W.

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2642309/

I think it's safe to assume that it wouldn't have more than 80W TDP if it was a 3Ghz CPU lol.
There you have it, the reason why E5450 has lower TDP - different stock clock speed. That's it. It isn't more efficient than X5460 or X5470.

EDIT:
As HWinfo was running in the background I've noticed something else interesting:








Now THIS is efficiency.


----------



## Steveoz

Nice info there. That makes me want to do some testing on the X5460 I just installed.

Oh I meant to say, the hardmod works just fine on the e5450 and X5460. First two times I have done it, and both CPU's have worked.

Obviously just need to stop with a bit of a margin before the pins, and clean off any copper swarf. It's not amazingly neat, but they both worked and fitted in the stock socket









I doubt these CPU's will ever be used for servers or anything else again anyway, so I'd rather hard mod the proc than chop the socket and risk pin bending or anything else.


----------



## smak420

hm dont think HWmonitor is accurate, only way is multimeter. I know when i check my stuff, difference was quite huge between HWmonitor and multimeter, also use wall watt meter

Was checking my graphic card power usage, and how OC of cpu affect it. Suprising 1.275 vcore and 1.36 vcore was more than 40w difference


----------



## Steveoz

Watt wall meters are useful, I have one that I used to check the draw on my web server that's on 24/7, it's around 58w at idle just chugging away serving up a few web pages which I was amazed with (that is an e5450 build with a 750ti for multimedia stuff)









On the other hand, my GTX780 SLI build I tested a couple of years ago was a little mad, it runs an I7 4770k @ stock clock as I've never had a need to OC, and it was still drawing over 780w from the wall when gaming lol.


----------



## smak420

i was amazed how "little" boos in vcore can make so huge difference per power usage, and that is not during running prime or OCCT, but when gaming! for example, i have pretty average PSU that i need to replace soon as possible. Is not chinese trash, but not even matched with my components.

now why im saying that...

My psu when was new, was rated 2 12V rails, one 16A another 18A, or combines thats arround 31A

31A x 12V = 372W + -

so having chip e0 who need less voltage is not only about power saving, is about saving pc components too

For example that motherboard from ric0shay, why im saying is bad for oc



look all that mosfets without heatsink, and 4pin cpu connector.

that board will die on that voltages

sorry for offtopic, just trying to help from my own experience


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> My psu when was new, was rated 2 12V rails, one 16A another 18A, or combines thats arround 31A
> 
> 31A x 12V = 372W + -


Wrong. Many PSUs, all the crappy ones included, have much lower combined power output on 12V than simply multiplying and adding theoretical max output.

For instance look at this one:

You would think that it must be 4*12*18 = 864W, right? Wrong. This is far far from the actual max 12V output of 580W. Or is it even 580-155=425W? Hard to say for sure looking at this label.


----------



## smak420

no no, i put that info just for example, i know is calculated different


my LC power GP26550 2.0 is powersupply by Huntkey, and dont have active pfc. Actually i think that is a issue why i cant get stabile 4.0 oc on my Q9550, because voltage fluctuation is somehow high

in OCCT my 12V rail durring load show up 11.88V, and when i use friends Corsair VX620 show up 11.91V on same settings. Think that can be related with 2 x 4 pin for CPU.

Also many say that is not so important, but i think better PSU and MOTHERBOARD voltage regulation is key for good and sucessful OC.


----------



## Steveoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> i was amazed how "little" boos in vcore can make so huge difference per power usage, and that is not during running prime or OCCT, but when gaming! for example, i have pretty average PSU that i need to replace soon as possible. Is not chinese trash, but not even matched with my components.
> 
> now why im saying that...
> 
> My psu when was new, was rated 2 12V rails, one 16A another 18A, or combines thats arround 31A
> 
> 31A x 12V = 372W + -
> 
> so having chip e0 who need less voltage is not only about power saving, is about saving pc components too
> 
> For example that motherboard from ric0shay, why im saying is bad for oc
> 
> 
> 
> look all that mosfets without heatsink, and 4pin cpu connector.
> 
> that board will die on that voltages
> 
> sorry for offtopic, just trying to help from my own experience


I set fire to a G31m-es2l because of that exact reason, no heat sinks or cooling at all on the mosfets or VRM's. One popped with a loud crack then white flames came off of the mosfets. It's hanging on the wall above me as an ornament. The southbridge was toasting hot too:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521998/gigabyte-ga-g31m-es2l-q6600-320fsb-fire

Why they make boards that can be pushed without adequate cooling is beyond me. I replaced with an ebay G31M-e2SL so I didn't have to do a full rebuild, it was cheap and plug + play, but the first thing I did was to go to maplins, get some ram chip heatsinks and put them all over the mosfets and VRM's. Then added two side fans blowing down on the components.


----------



## ric0shay

my pcie is 100 not 130.Thanks for all the advice.Ill see what I can do with it.


----------



## SmOgER

Quick research - X5450 (or any other CPU from this family) @ 3Ghz is almost as fast as Athlon X4 860K.

So, roughly
X5460/X5470 stock = 860K stock.
OC:
X5470 @ 4 Ghz = 860K @ 4.5 Ghz = ~17000 Cinebench R10

X5470 @ 4.2Ghz beats it, but not substantially.

For new buyers, not sure if LGA771 conversion or FM2 would be a better buy. Performance and price wise it's almost identical, but FM2 has obviously much more features.


----------



## Steveoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Quick research - X5470 (or any other CPU from this family) @ 3Ghz is almost as fast as a Athlon X4 860K.
> 
> So, roughly
> X5470 stock = 860K stock.
> OC:
> X5470 @ 4 Ghz = 860K @ 4.5 Ghz = ~17000 Cinebench R10
> 
> X5470 @ 4.2Ghz beats it, but not substantially.
> 
> For new buyers, not sure if LGA771 conversion or FM2 would be a better buy. Performance wise it's almost identical, but FM2 has obviously much more features.


860k could be a similar price to a xeon build, and new, but it just depends what you can lay your hands on. My X5460 I put in my daughters machine was free, as I already had some procs I pulled from old servers, and a G31m-e2sl can be had for as little as £20.

I guess you need to factor in ram, but there can often be good deals on high quality OCable ddr2 on ebay.

I think a xeon build can make good sense to some, I did this little build 18 months ago:

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18601211&highlight=e5450+username_steveoz

With what I could lay my hands on + ebaying some parts / exchanging stuff from my old small Dell web server, I built a smart capable little machine that can act as a web and voip server 24x7 + still handle games like BF4 on ultra for when friends come over to use it for lan gaming etc. The most expensive part was the low form factor KFA 750ti. But I managed to get a demo unit with some discount, + the old ATI low prof card I already had I sold and it paid for most of the card upgrade.

It's been a cracking machine, and has been on round the clock since I built it, still runs as smooth as the day I did. The only upgrade to it was an SSD a few months ago.

My brother who is a console fanboy couldn't believe that a little micro ATX low-power, low form factor PC could run things on par with his PS4 and was using 7 year old tech









I am fond of this little build, very neat and packs a punch for such a little machine.


----------



## smak420

I think only worth upgarade from high end 775 quads are i5 2500, everything below just not enaugh fast to justify price and buying new

Good example is FX 6300 and FX 8350 stock and 8gb ddr3 i try few days ago. Playing games i had more stabile FPS with my 7 years old oc'd Q9550 lol, (talking about CPU intensive games)

even ddr3 didnt show up advantage over ddr2 in those tests. Im not AMD hater, i just think few gen older INTEL when OC'd destroys it in every real life scenario


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> so having chip e0 who need less voltage is not only about power saving, is about saving pc components too
> 
> For example that motherboard from ric0shay, why im saying is bad for oc
> 
> 
> 
> look all that mosfets without heatsink, and 4pin cpu connector.
> 
> that board will die on that voltages
> 
> sorry for offtopic, just trying to help from my own experience


I think "VRM survival", depends more on cooling and MB layout than having a heatsink/8-pin or not (it WILL help, but isn't most important).

Here's something crazy, to test ^that theory :
Q6700 @ 4GHz - LINK + LINK

And...

That^, is MB which was used for Q6700 OC, and BTW - it surived.
Only thing changed is Vdroop MOD and LGA 771 mod to socket.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> I think only worth upgarade from high end 775 quads are i5 2500, everything below just not enaugh fast to justify price and buying new


For an upgrade, I do agree with this. Except that I have in mind specifically i5-2500*K*. Heavily overclocked X5470 almost matches i5-2400 (when all cores/threads under load), while heavily overclocked i5-2500K still beats almost everything out there except expensive stuff like i7-4770/i7-5775 to which it _really_ comes close to at 4.7Ghz.


----------



## Wojton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Okay this is it, did a 3Ghz test on X5470.
> I think it's safe to assume that it wouldn't have more than 80W TDP if it was a 3Ghz CPU lol.
> There you have it, the reason why E5450 has lower TDP - different stock clock speed. That's it. It isn't more efficient than X5460 or X5470.


And then you realise that there is such thing as X5450. Oh dear.


----------



## smak420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> For an upgrade, I do agree with this. Except that I have in mind specifically i5-2500*K*. Heavily overclocked X5470 almost matches i5-2400 (when all cores/threads under load), while heavily overclocked i5-2500K still beats almost everything out there except expensive stuff like i7-4770/i7-5775 to which it _really_ comes close to at 4.7Ghz.


yea i mean i5 2500k minimum. And yea, my next will be a K model, i cant imagine myself using pc and no OC


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> And then you realise that there is such thing as X5450. Oh dear.


You have a point.
I do believe it has higher theoretical TDP simply because intel opted to rebrand E5450 as a entry level to X series, whilst making the whole X54x0 series with the same TDP. Since a really bad X5470 chip in theory could have 120W (with a big margin of reserve like they always do) TDP, so they specced it across the whole range of X Xeons X5450-X5470 to make sure that server either supports all of them, or none of them. This way it's more convenient and the board manufacturer can just have "Supports X-Series Xeons" in the specs which could only be a universal YES/NO without exception, and so on.

But for us this doesn't mean that X5450 uses more power in practice than E5450. In most cases the power consumption should be similar.


----------



## ninjagordy

X5470 @ 4.4ghz outscores an I5 2500 in passmark.

not bad considering ! (i did list this about 7 pages back.... LoL , but it is old news really! ) ;-)


----------



## chris89

Just updated HP A1640N ASUS P5BW-LA Intel 965g to v3.17 which gave Intel Xeon L5320 Support.

Booted to BIOS reports CPU SPEED = 466Mhz/ 264Mhz FSB...

It's running at 66.6 x 7 = 466

It's not running at 266 x 7 = 1866?

Could dirty pin contacts cause reduce cpu speed?

I thought it was an insta-throttle since at first i didnt have a proper thermal solution and it was hovering at it's TCASE of 60C.

So I added a thermal pad and tightened the heatsink and it booted to a stable 33C, still only 466mhz cpu speed... Maybe I'll check the CPU Pins for grease or whatever clean them up...

Tried cleaning pins, same, tried e6300 reporting correct, tried e5405, nothing, tried clean L5320 again still 66mhz x 7 multi ...

THANKS


----------



## maivanbon

please help me update the bios acer G43T-AM4 - cpu xeon x3363 mod AM4 thank . I was Vietnam , not understand your language.
Please help me..........thank


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maivanbon*
> 
> 
> please help me update the bios acer G43T-AM4 - cpu xeon x3363 mod AM4 thank . I was Vietnam , not understand your language.
> Please help me..........thank


post original bios first at the forum!!!!
đăng bios gốc đầu tiên tại diễn đàn


----------



## Switchkill

I bought a genreric g31 oem 775 board from a scrapyard,its boots up fine with my xeon 5130 but wont display anything and usb's dont work.What could be the problem.Board works fine with a core 2 duo and core 2 quad


----------



## maivanbon

mounted on a different cpu MAIN


----------



## maivanbon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> post original bios first at the forum!!!!
> đăng bios gốc đầu tiên tại diễn đàn


https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2F89AR1avi0SVZKdHIxUDdqX0k
lafg that my original bios


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maivanbon*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2F89AR1avi0SVZKdHIxUDdqX0k
> lafg that my original bios


give me permission your google drive is locked


----------



## maivanbon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> give me permission your google drive is locked


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2F89AR1avi0SVZKdHIxUDdqX0k/view?usp=sharing


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maivanbon*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2F89AR1avi0SVZKdHIxUDdqX0k/view?usp=sharing



















modded.zip 610k .zip file


----------



## maivanbon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> modded.zip 610k .zip file


yes thankful your help I 'll try and let you know the results . add nick facebool : [email protected]


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maivanbon*
> 
> yes thankful your help I 'll try and let you know the results . add nick facebool : [email protected]


ok tell us the results


----------



## maivanbon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> ok tell us the results


I had to use tool to update ?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maivanbon*
> 
> I had to use tool to update ?


if you don't know how to do don't try it read your motherboards link how update bios


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maivanbon*
> 
> I had to use tool to update ?


give me link from your motherboard page downloads


----------



## maivanbon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> give me link from your motherboard page downloads


my motherboard is not found on the site .
looks like it is in Chinese
I just update your files , but apparently the motherboard does not recognize this cpu . only long beep

acer G43T - AM4 it is like on the picture
http://www.lelong.com.my/ecs-g43t-am4-socket-775-motherboard-intel-g43-ddr3-ram-micro-atx-beginner28-160981395-2016-02-Sale-P.htm


----------



## maivanbon

http://www.lelong.com.my/ecs-g43t-am4-socket-775-motherboard-intel-g43-ddr3-ram-micro-atx-beginner28-160981395-2016-02-Sale-P.htm


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maivanbon*
> 
> my motherboard is not found on the site .
> looks like it is in Chinese
> I just update your files , but apparently the motherboard does not recognize this cpu . only long beep
> 
> acer G43T - AM4 it is like on the picture
> http://www.lelong.com.my/ecs-g43t-am4-socket-775-motherboard-intel-g43-ddr3-ram-micro-atx-beginner28-160981395-2016-02-Sale-P.htm


take off battery for 10 second put battery back again and try


----------



## maivanbon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> take off battery for 10 second put battery back again and try


----------



## maivanbon

there when my motherboard does not support the cpu , or my cpu die


----------



## smak420

Again i have to give advices about motherboards...lol

Cmmon guys, i know we all do 775 socket upgarade to Xeons, and still hanging out with 8 years old technology because $$$.

Good motherboards are not easy to find today, and when we do they cost significant amount of money. Going with 775/771 quads and Xeons in 2015 is only worth if you have high end stuff motherboard, ram, cooler and PSU. Running quads on stock speeds with crappy motherboards isnt really an upgarade.

My warm advice...dont do this mod if you dont have HIGH END 775 motherboard with p35, p45 chipset, with good cooling, and proper PSU. When run 3.5+ ghz, this chips are still capable.

Good motherboards for Xeon upgarade and *Overclock*:

Gigabyte EP45-UD3P, EP 45-UD3R, EP-45-DS3R, EP45-Extreeme

DFI P45-blood iron, P45-T2RS

ASUS P5Q-pro turbo, P5Q-deluxe, P5Q-E, P5Q3 (awesome ddr3 models), P5Q3 Deluxe wifi

Now, if you find or have one of this boards cheap, than is worth of doing Xeon upgarade and overclock, ofc there are some other boards that is good too.

Now why i list these ones? Bios options, quality build, proven OC's, and VOLTAGE regulation and COOLING.

Different story is if you use your rig for nonsense benching and posting on forums, and also different story if you like to game newest games.

Im looking at OC from STABILITY point of view, not some hard core numbers and voltages. Having a great processor 775/771 socket without high end board, memory and cooling is just wasting of money, no matter how cheap they are.

here Mavianbon, not perfect one, but good price...and is not for some huge OC, but should do 430 FSB no problem if you have good memory

http://www.lelong.com.my/gigabyte-ga-ep45-ds3-intel-775-mainboard-motherboard-minicomp-165182759-2016-07-Sale-P.htm


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjagordy*
> 
> here Mavianbon, not perfect one, but good price...and is not for some huge OC, but should do 430 FSB no problem if you have good memory


That's.. meh...

If I needed a really cheap decent DDR3 board right now I would go probably with THIS (or BLUE one)

And as for DDR2 board: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-work-Motherboard-for-ASUS-P5K-E-AiLifestyle-LGA775-Socket-Intel-BIOS-1305/756749222.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.187.HPhzqy&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_6_79_78_77_80,searchweb201644_5,searchweb201560_7 This one is sweet.


----------



## ninjagordy

Why is nothing ever easy.....

fitted my new cooler today and the machine wont post with 4 x sticks of ram now...will only post with one in the first slot...any more and it wont work.... changed nothing other than the cooler so a total head scratcher -_-


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> That's.. meh...
> 
> If I needed a really cheap decent DDR3 board right now I would go probably with THIS (or BLUE one)
> 
> And as for DDR2 board: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-work-Motherboard-for-ASUS-P5K-E-AiLifestyle-LGA775-Socket-Intel-BIOS-1305/756749222.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.187.HPhzqy&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_6_79_78_77_80,searchweb201644_5,searchweb201560_7 This one is sweet.


But then again, if someone needs a better mobo, why not go straight away with:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GigaByte-GA-F2A88XM-DS2-rev-3-x-Mainboard-Sockel-FM2-micro-ATX-/221939419094?hash=item33ac9ec7d6:g:7wMAAOSwFGNWRKo7 (review)
+
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Athlon-X4-860K-Quad-Core-3-7GHz-4MB-Socket-FM2-95W-AD860KXBI44JA-Processor-/272017973401?hash=item3f5588e099:giUAAOSwqu9VDXTQ (or 10 bucks more and you can get brand NEW one)

Like I've mentioned recently, X5460/X5470 = 860K.

And sell the existing Xeon - they still have demand so it will be easy.


----------



## BugBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjagordy*
> 
> Why is nothing ever easy.....
> 
> fitted my new cooler today and the machine wont post with 4 x sticks of ram now...will only post with one in the first slot...any more and it wont work.... changed nothing other than the cooler so a total head scratcher -_-


Ouch!
You didnt over tight the cooler? I had to refit mine as I wasnt satisfied with the results at first, there was a little more to go but only finger tight, no tools! I have a P5Q mobo in my scrap box, I got from work, the cooler is on so tight the mobo is banana shaped!


----------



## ninjagordy

beginning to think the chip is not seated right in the socket...

bah!


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjagordy*
> 
> X5470 @ 4.4ghz outscores an I5 2500 in passmark.
> 
> not bad considering ! (i did list this about 7 pages back.... LoL , but it is old news really! ) ;-)


yeap totally true

roughly, xeon 12 mb cache

@ 3.4 = i5 2300
@ 3.9 = i5 2400
@ 4.25 = i5 2500
@ 4.4 = 6750 / 1930 pts at cpumark multi/single thread tests ~ i5 2550k

X5470 as X5460 @ 4.4 Ghz unleashes about 150-160W in the highest power peaks of prim95 testing.
There can be quite some variation in temp at the same freq/voltage between chips of the same model, for the same stepping, most likely due to the quality of the IHS internal contact.
Throughout the L, E and X series, for the same stepping, you find the same batches. Their Vid will change since the frequency hence the TDP are different.
For instance it is very hard to find Vid below 1.225 for X5450/60/70 while I have Vids of 1.1125 for E5440/30 L5420...

One common thing seen through intensive testing is that good batches in E5440 are also good batches for X54xx. Some batches provide extremely good chips but have a lot of spread (3834A), whereas other batches are good with tight statistics (3843B), and others have very good results with tight statistics (3845A), just to cite these 3 I have studied extensively.

If you are interested, here is a summary of tested Xeons with their corresponding voltages to go through prim95 testing for ~1h each, some longer... On a P5Q Pro Turbo with LLC active
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/53670992/Xeon%20batch%20numbers%20results%20overclocking.xlsx


----------



## smak420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> That's.. meh...
> 
> If I needed a really cheap decent DDR3 board right now I would go probably with THIS (or BLUE one)
> 
> And as for DDR2 board: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-work-Motherboard-for-ASUS-P5K-E-AiLifestyle-LGA775-Socket-Intel-BIOS-1305/756749222.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.187.HPhzqy&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_6_79_78_77_80,searchweb201644_5,searchweb201560_7 This one is sweet.


Well yea, im not fan of gigabyte either....that was just "cheap" example what is better than that uknown green motherboard

i recommend asus too

Had gigabyte p35 ds3r before, and worst OC motherboard i ever had.

Best one i ever had was DFI Lanparty DK P45-T2RS Plus

other ones i owned was DFI DK X38-t2rb, Gigabyte EP45-UD3R

Too bad DFI died, i flash wrong bios







lol

PS still have it, if i find bios chip somewhere i can make it live again


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> Well yea, im not fan of gigabyte either....that was just "cheap" example what is better than that uknown green motherboard
> 
> i recommend asus too
> 
> Had gigabyte p35 ds3r before, and worst OC motherboard i ever had.
> 
> Best one i ever had was DFI Lanparty DK P45-T2RS Plus
> 
> other ones i owned was DFI DK X38-t2rb, Gigabyte EP45-UD3R
> 
> Too bad DFI died, i flash wrong bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> PS still have it, if i find bios chip somewhere i can make it live again


resurrect it with a new bios chip...?


----------



## Bels

Hi there,noobs here..
i want to ask you guys about the temps of my E5450 and Asus P5K-E,seems so high even on idle. Here's the thing what I've done
- Update the microcode with bios version 1305.
- Reseat the cpu and heatsink, new thermal paste applied (using deepcool z-9)
- Changing the stikers pad mod, twice.
- Using my primary pc psu (corsair VS650)
But still, the temps are really high and i don't hink this is normal, could be this cpu degraded or my mobo? as my x5260 also have high temps..




Edit:
- Undervolting didn't help too..


----------



## smak420

What CPU cooler you have? I had temps like that with crappy Artic alpine 11 and stock intel cooler. My Cooler master V8 drop temps by 20C+


----------



## Bels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> What CPU cooler you have?


Hi,sorry forgot to mention. right now, i'm using CM Hyper TX3 and DeepCool Z9 thermal paste.. Should i revert back to my old heatsink ? it's chinese mfg, PCCooler s122, not much cooling either.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bels*
> 
> Hi there,noobs here..
> i want to ask you guys about the temps of my E5450 and Asus P5K-E,seems so high even on idle. Here's the thing what I've done
> - Update the microcode with bios version 1305.
> - Reseat the cpu and heatsink, new thermal paste applied (using deepcool z-9)
> - Changing the stikers pad mod, twice.
> - Using my primary pc psu (corsair VS650)




Problem solved.

EDIT: Oh you are using HWMonitor.
I won't be bothered explaining where to find tjmax on it.








Just download *HWinfo64*, launch with "sensors only" and do how I showed.


----------



## Bels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> 
> 
> Problem solved.


WOW, it's working.. Thanks so much. Never thought tjmax setting would do the trick. Btw, what program you use on that screenshot?


EDIT:
So,it means that i can't rely on cpuid hwmonitor anymore..


----------



## smak420

and i suggest real temp for monitoring


----------



## ninjagordy

Meh....... Got some " Magic Smoke" from the P5Q , so i have installed the Asrock P43Twins 1600 , surprisingly it recognised the X5470 right off the bat! i will have a play and see how this goes!!

anyone have any experience with this board??

thanks

Gordy!


----------



## smak420

I had expirience with exact same board, You have to set OC jumper to OC on that board. Is ok board, P43 is actually P45 with one pci-e slot, so cant be bad

just forget about some high FSB on it...420 should be ok


----------



## ninjagordy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> take it its moded exe bios you need utility to flash it from dos download it from your motherboard page
> 
> with-microcodesP43T16_3.10.zip 526k .zip file


Hey Dude, i gave you the wrong board details for this... its should be a P43R1600Twins

heres the link to the correct bios, if you could add the Xeon codes to this i would appreciate it a lot!!

thanks again!!

Gordy!

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/P43R1600Twins/?cat=Download&os=BIOS


----------



## ninjagordy

just tried flashing with this and it said its the wrong bios -_-


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjagordy*
> 
> just tried flashing with this and it said its the wrong bios -_-


you have to wait 10 hours because I format my pc


----------



## ninjagordy

no problem dude, i will need to confirm i have the correct bios first... thanks again!

Gordy


----------



## Switchkill

I bought a genreric g31 oem 775 board from a scrapyard,its boots up fine with my xeon 5130 but wont display anything and usb's dont work.What could be the problem.Board works fine with a core 2 duo and core 2 quad

Anyone bother answering my question,its difficult to figure out what could be wrong with the board.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjagordy*
> 
> Hey Dude, i gave you the wrong board details for this... its should be a P43R1600Twins
> 
> heres the link to the correct bios, if you could add the Xeon codes to this i would appreciate it a lot!!
> 
> thanks again!!
> 
> Gordy!
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/P43R1600Twins/?cat=Download&os=BIOS


take it moded dos mod not from windows

P43R6T_1.zip 790k .zip file


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Switchkill*
> 
> I bought a genreric g31 oem 775 board from a scrapyard,its boots up fine with my xeon 5130 but wont display anything and usb's dont work.What could be the problem.Board works fine with a core 2 duo and core 2 quad
> 
> Anyone bother answering my question,its difficult to figure out what could be wrong with the board.


*W*T*F, you think it is a size contest ?
have you tried with a pci-e card added? or to add microcodes to the bios ?
Jes*** C ******


----------



## SmOgER

Well that's boring.









Any overclockers here?


----------



## smak420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Well that's boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any overclockers here?












I just wake up from beautiful dream....

i dream that i find stabile settings above 448 FSB for my p5q pro with Ket latest bios and Q9550









.....and than i run OCCT large data set test on 460 FSB and get Quaq Quaq Quaq after 2 min


----------



## SmOgER

Haha... Well I don't even want to count how many hours overall I've spent trying to get past 4.2Ghz with my Xeon to no avail.
But at least I got it seemingly completely stable now and fixed some occasional crashes.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Haha... Well I don't even want to count how many hours overall I've spent trying to get past 4.2Ghz with my Xeon to no avail.
> But at least I got it seemingly completely stable now and fixed some occasional crashing.


4.2 Ghz with X5470, that should be mandatory









P5Q Pro is a fairly good board and can handle 475 fsb on a quad without too much trouble (P5Q and P5Q Pro Turbo do, so P5Q Pro should)

if you want to discuss overclocking, tell me which stepping / batch you have ?


----------



## smak420

well i know that i have ok, chip, Is E0 who can work 3.6 with only 1.225.

P5Q pro is not that bad also, but lack of these GTL 0/1 2/3 voltages, and NB GTL makes me sorry why i didnt go with P5Q-E or better.

Not sure about CPU NB skews

Im now stabile at 3.8 in OCCT large&small data set with

FSB-448 for 3.8

Latencies 5-5-5-15
rest manualy setted same like auto values that bios show except i raise READ to READ delay from 5 to 6 and

DRAM static read control - Disabled
DRAM Read training- Disabled
MEM OC charger-Enabled
Ai Clock twister: Lighter
Preformance level 10

Memtest and windows memory diagnostic tool pass 10+ passes, despite i have mixed memory modules

Corsair TwinX cas4 1.1 with Micron D9 chips 2x2gb
Kingston value ram cas6 1x 2gb
Kingmax with elpida chip CL5 1gb

all memory can pass memtest at 960 mhz with 2.0V and manualy setted timings above

CPU voltage 1.30
CPU GTL Reference - Auto
CPU PLL voltage- 1.56
FSB termination voltage aka VTT 1.30
DRAM voltage: 1.98
NB voltage: 1.26
SB voltage: 1.10 (minimum)
PCIE SATA voltage: 1.50 (minimum)

LLC -enabled
CPU spread spectrum- Normal
PCI spread spectrum. Normal
CPU clock skew-auto
NB clock skew-auto

i just know there have to be some trick to raise FSB more than 450 on Quads with this KET bios

edit: let me give accurate bios settings

But when i try google it, first results showing me is Tomhardware (rolleyes)


----------



## bolc

It lacks GTL ref 1 (0/1) and ref2 (2/30, but as one GTL ref isn 't it ? Frankly for such low FSB you can leave that on auto...

Second I think your FSB term is far too high and may get the system unstable. you barely need 1.20 V for 420 FSB, in fact 1.14-1.16 may be enough. Personally on my P5Q Pro Turbo it needs 1.16 V for 459 Mhz on a E5440, and on X5460 which needs more current I put it to 1.20 to be safe up to 463 Mhz tested so far (for 4.4 Ghz on X5460). I d personnaly get it down to 1.2.

your NB voltage, though too high won't make the system unstable, likely does not need 1.30 V to get 420 FSB. At 1.20 you should be fine till 450-460 if your P45 chip is decent (1.16 is enough for 459 on P5Q Pro Turbo, 1.18 on P5Q, and on EP45 UD3P I was fine at 1.10 V at 459...).

With LLC, which is pretty good on Asus boards and gives very low Vdroop (when it does not give positive "droop"), I could get 4x X5470 batch# 3843B (which is not the greatest...) prim95 stable at 4.4 Ghz with Vcore between 1.375 and 1.418 V. The one giving 1.40 V at 4.4 Ghz gave 1.325 V at 4.27 Ghz. So I'd say crank it to 1.35 V to have a margin then decrease it till you ar enot stable.

Most importantly, you need a good cooler. all my tests are with a LEPA 240 mm with 2x2 fans push/pull. Never got above 50C I think, even at 150-160W peaks during prim testing...


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> 4.2 Ghz with X5470, that should be mandatory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P5Q Pro is a fairly good board and can handle 475 fsb on a quad without too much trouble (P5Q and P5Q Pro Turbo do, so P5Q Pro should)
> 
> if you want to discuss overclocking, tell me which stepping / batch you have ?


I'am pretty sure I could get it stable 8.5x475.

The point is, not everything is about FSB. If you had a CPU with 15 multi, this doesn't mean that you could run it 15x475. Heck, even some QX9770 (unlocked multi) chips can't get stable at 4.2Ghz on air despite the fact that you can run them at like 13x323. That's because higher clock speed = higher power consumption = more load on MB. And when it comes to LGA775 DDR3 boards and 8GB+ of RAM, even on high-end boards it gets very finicky once you go over 200W TDP.

Another thing is heat - my X5470 seems to have not so great soldered IHS and runs hotter than usual. If it wasn't for this, I would just go absolutely bonkers with vcore and push ahead as far as I can - but I doubt I could get it much futher without getting memory errors on reasonable RAM speeds.


----------



## smak420

My cooler is Cooler master V8 with silver artic paste, and never go above 68C in small data set, or 55 in large data set.

I need bigger NB because i use 4 ram sticks. Under 1.26v for NB i cant run OCCT longer than 2 min. Also minimum preformance level is 10 that i can get memory rock stabile.

What is funny, to get stabile from 3.7 to 3.8, i had to raise lot of voltages. Crucial was VTT, with 1.24 was unstable so i set it right to 1.30v.

Now, this one GTL setting i have is 0.61x, 0.63x, 0.65x. Honestly i try to read and understand how that ratios affect stabile OC, but i dont

EDIT: and im sorry why i "spamm" XEON 771 thread, but i think my OC expiriences on Q9550 can be helpful too, because is same chip (almost)

EDIT2 lol: let me post quick snapshot of my BIOS settings


----------



## SmOgER

I'am wondering if actually heating the IHS with a lighter (method used for delidding Haswell) can somewhat resolder the IHS and make it have a better contact with cpu die...
My previous X5460 was running cooler on 1.38V 4Ghz than X5470 1.28V 4Ghz.
CPU cooler itself has a good contact with IHS and heatsink gets really warm - meaning the heat from IHS to heatsink is transferring correctly. So the problem might be indeed the contact between CPU die and the IHS.


----------



## smak420

Hm...did you consider lapping?

kk here are my current bios settings, i raise them for testing above 448 FSB i know they can go lower, but still no luck







what you guys think? is there a way to reach magical 471 FSB for 4.0 on my chip?

memory can handle 968 mhz or 484 fsb with this latencies.

And yea.... I tried low my multi to 6x, and test FSB 471...no luck


----------



## bolc

I have put 4 x 2 gb sticks on a P5Q Pro turbo, and x5470 ; normally test with 2x2 gb, trying to see uif that changes anything on my little 1.16 v NB...




Blend Prim95 running...

did a much longer run two days ago, no time now, but it looks like this...


----------



## smak420

Prime 95+ small ftt or Blend?

but yea, im limited with 8.5 multi, so need 471 fsb for 4.0


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> Prime 95+ small ftt or Blend?
> 
> but yea, im limited with 8.5 multi, so need 471 fsb for 4.0


Well a good E5440 (=Q9550) I had (not the best though, it was 1.175V Vid) was doing 3.9 2 1.225 and 4.0 @ 1.275 V.
Best chips were 3.9 @ 1.16 V (not tested @ 4.0 but was lower than 1.275 for sure).

why do you FSB strap to 333?
why pci-e to 105 ?


----------



## smak420

With strap 400 is impossible to get stabile even at 400 FSB. 333 strap somehow is stabile. Auto wont work anything higher than 400fsb. Weird i know

i lock pci-e on 101, think adding 4+ can help if i hit FSB wall, hear may help and is in "safe" limits

Now i try your bios settings and turn on OCCT large data set. wish me luck


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> With strap 400 is impossible to get stabile even at 400 FSB. 333 strap somehow is stabile. Auto wont work anything higher than 400fsb. Weird i know
> 
> i lock pci-e on 101, think adding 4+ can help if i hit FSB wall, hear may help and is in "safe" limits
> 
> Now i try your bios settings and turn on OCCT large data set. wish me luck


well, I wish you lots of luck









Ps: my setting were not for x8.5 quad but for the E5440 @ 4.0, I would only raise the FSB term to 1.20 and NB to 1.20.


----------



## smak420

wow 10 min of OCCT and i still didnt crash









ok, know is stupid question, but what you think for raising FSB to 471 for 4.0 ghz, what voltages you would tweak?


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> wow 10 min of OCCT and i still didnt crash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, know is stupid question, but what you think for raising FSB to 471 for 4.0 ghz, what voltages you would tweak?


as written abvoe, for the E5440 @ 4.0, I would only raise the FSB term to 1.20 and NB to 1.20.
for the Vcore not sure, depends on your chip, ... my worst E5440s would do 3.9 @ 1.325 so try 1.35 ...


----------



## smak420

Ah occt crashed after 24 min, but actually looks promising. Will try now to up my NB a bit, because this 7gb memory with 4 bank filled can be picky on NB

will try go directly on 471 fsb and keep tweaking


----------



## mishucku

Works great!!! Many thanks!!!


----------



## smak420

Maximus II Gene? X5460? smells like OC









ah is C0 but still good









Ah, 471 stop OCCT after 2 min lol

i set

vcore 1.35
vtt 1.2
NB 1.26
PLL 1.54
DRAM 1.90
GTL auto
SB 1.1
PCI-e 1-50

will try to bump all settings on previous, and lower my VTT only


----------



## SmOgER

VTT at 1.2v for 470FSB is already extremely low.


----------



## smak420

yea....because for 448 fsb i needed 1.3 on vcore and vtt, and even 1.4 on northbridge

edit:

now i set my voltages for 471 FSB

vcore 1.385v
dram 2.06v
NB 1.42v
vtt. 1.34v (hope i wont blow my pc lol)
PLL 1.56v
SB 1.10v
PCI-e 1.50v

and put preformance level from 10 to 11 just in case

....and no luck

ah **** it! will leave at 3.8 and try to lower some of voltages. Not worth to blow awesome pc because 200 mhz

Im 100% sure that GTL NB voltage is key for achieve that kind of FSB and rest of GTL fine tuning for lower vcore

i never saw CPU usage above 80% anyways in gaming, will join 4.0 ghz club with xeon x5460 and 9.5 multi easy

and i think i will sell all this, and go with used i7 2600k, Asus Maximus IV Extreeme rev 3.0, 16 gb corsair Vegance 1600. Have good offer, will cost me 2x what i can get for my stuff


----------



## chris89

Can someone maybe help me get this L5320 running at 266 x 7 ? The bios runs it at 66 x 7...

317.zip 1024k .zip file


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Can someone maybe help me get this L5320 running at 266 x 7 ? The bios runs it at 66 x 7...
> 
> 317.zip 1024k .zip file


take it and its bin not rom









317.zip 477k .zip file


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> take it and its bin not rom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 317.zip 477k .zip file


Holy crap man thanks! What did u find and do?

Thank You!


----------



## SmOgER

He integrated the spying malware.
Oh and added Xeon microcodes.


----------



## hurda

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> He integrated the spying malware.


Sssh!


----------



## bolc




----------



## smak420

my sticks are mixed modules

at first i had 4x2 GB Corsair TwinX xms2 1.1 rev with Micron D9DHX chips, but 2 sticks are causing errors. I replace one with crappy kingston value ram cl6, and one with kingmax 1gb.

Because this corsair memory was picky, and really hard to set working 8gb on any board (read lot of issues even on corsair forum) Good thing is they have lifetime warranty and corsair agree to send me new dominators 1111. I still didnt send them on replacement...

anyways...to get this combination of different sticks stabile at first in memtest, i had to set latencies manually and specially CPU preformance level (last option in Ai tweak), to get them stabile. That was also Corsair service advice for Asus p45 board. After all that adjusted, including lot of subtimings and testing. I manage to got my memory stabile at 2 version of memtest86. That was very picky and time consuming. DDR2 is really expencive to buy new, and used is....well used. And expencive too.

Also for running 4 dim slots with 2gb sticks, put lot of load on memory controler, and is MUST to raise NB voltage, that is also Corsair recommendation, and lot of users had SAME expirience with that board and that ram.

Second thing, i got this board from friend who is 60 years old, run e5700 on it, and he dont know how to enter bios, so was not oc, that was office computer. And i know that PC was using good Seasonic 400w psu, so i doubt was ever running day n night and tortured except from me









dunno, will try to run memtest again tonight at 471 fsb

And also, not sure, but possible my PSU is not so good too? LC power is german brand, and actually is not so crappy as it sound. Think is CWT platform, but is rated 380w on 12v rails.

I notice in OCCT that my 12V rail under load is like 11.82 or something, well i know that is not accurate and only way to test PSU and voltage regulation on it is specialised osciloscopes and stuff, but still.....dunno

maby that is an issues too


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*


Why did you delete such a long post? I thought the quote button got broken lol.


----------



## smak420

Ah and yea, let me just say, you guys are really good company for discussing and helping each other, Im member of few domestic forums, and peoples there are soo ignorant with advices and replies like go buy i5 and ddr3, or advices like add vcore.

775 socket is still fun, and definite not crappy hardware

EDIT: i bet he delete posts because his PRIME95 crashed with vtt 1.20 hahahah


----------



## Flauzer

Hi all, i've a problem with this mobo:

*ASUS P5K - MVM/S (Wortmann), 775, Intel g33* the latest BIOS is AMI Version 0303

and this mb simply won't start.
I've tried 2 different Xeon CPU, one E5440 and the other is E5430 but with same result ie Ko









First of all i've cleared CMOS. Then, after switch on, this is the behaviour:

no beep, the fan runs, green light on for 3 secs,
then all stopped for 1 sec and finally,
the same thing (so no beep, the fan runs, and green light on ) without any other stop.
the motherboard works fine with an DUO E8500....

Any idea? There is no way to use the XEON 771???

Thanks in advance


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flauzer*
> 
> Hi all, i've a problem with this mobo:
> 
> *ASUS P5K - MVM/S (Wortmann), 775, Intel g33* the latest BIOS is AMI Version 0303
> 
> and this mb simply won't start.
> I've tried 2 different Xeon CPU, one E5440 and the other is E5430 but with same result ie Ko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all i've cleared CMOS. Then, after switch on, this is the behaviour:
> 
> no beep, the fan runs, green light on for 3 secs,
> then all stopped for 1 sec and finally,
> the same thing (so no beep, the fan runs, and green light on ) without any other stop.
> the motherboard works fine with an DUO E8500....
> 
> Any idea? There is no way to use the XEON 771???
> 
> Thanks in advance


did you add microcodes at bios??


----------



## Flauzer

No, the BIOS is the ufficial v303 and I don't know if it is a reversible operation.

I could upload here the file AMI BIOS 303 Wortmann I wonder if someone can take a look ...


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flauzer*
> 
> No, the BIOS is the ufficial v303 and I don't know if it is a reversible operation.
> 
> I could upload here the file AMI BIOS 303 Wortmann I wonder if someone can take a look ...


give me ,link at motherboard bios not the bios


----------



## Flauzer

BIOS.zip 624k .zip file


I'm sorry I'm not sure I understand, I have only this file.

Anyway, thanks for your response.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flauzer*
> 
> BIOS.zip 624k .zip file
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I'm not sure I understand, I have only this file.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for your response.


flash this bios and tell us the results









moded-BIOS.zip 566k .zip file


----------



## Flauzer

I predict a long night ... for now thanks.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> He integrated the spying malware.
> Oh and added Xeon microcodes.


No matter what I do loading 317.bin or new 317.bin always unknown flash type?

It had older like 3.07 on originally and needed forced to 3.17 which allowed the l5320 to boot...

Now unknown flash type can't flash anything?

Uniflash freezes no response from keyboard says unknown flash and AWDFlash like version 5.2 to 5.6 display the flash type but say sometimes not award bios and just straight won't flash it...

Tried /f /py /sn /r /nbl etc etc nothing...

https://www.wimsbios.com/awardflasher.jsp


----------



## Flauzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> flash this bios and tell us the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moded-BIOS.zip 566k .zip file


Nope friend, the same behaviour....


Black screen
no beep, the fan runs, green light on for 3 secs,
then all stopped for 1 sec and finally,
the same thing (so no beep, the fan runs, and green light on ) without any other stop.
No one has had or has ever seen this behavior?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flauzer*
> 
> Nope friend, the same behaviour....
> 
> 
> Black screen
> no beep, the fan runs, green light on for 3 secs,
> then all stopped for 1 sec and finally,
> the same thing (so no beep, the fan runs, and green light on ) without any other stop.
> No one has had or has ever seen this behavior?


Try to take out the battery and wait a few seconds.


----------



## Flauzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Try to take out the battery and wait a few seconds.


thx... already done without results (with jumper in CLEAR CMOS)...the same behaviour with the 2 XEON....
Here's the mod: It's not perfect job but it doen't look "bad" and the CPU fits well.

May be that this CUSTOM mobo (ie ASUS p5K *MVM/S*) needs something else?












Thanks in advance to all those who can help me


----------



## Switchkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> *W*T*F, you think it is a size contest ?
> have you tried with a pci-e card added? or to add microcodes to the bios ?
> Jes*** C ******


i have tried everything,but it wont simply display with my xeon,while it works fine with core2quad chip.Tried another xeon that wont work aswell.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Switchkill*
> 
> i have tried everything,but it wont simply display with my xeon,while it works fine with core2quad chip.Tried another xeon that wont work aswell.


what is the ref given by cpu-z for your mobo?


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah and yea, let me just say, you guys are really good company for discussing and helping each other, Im member of few domestic forums, and peoples there are soo ignorant with advices and replies like go buy i5 and ddr3, or advices like add vcore.
> 
> 775 socket is still fun, and definite not crappy hardware
> 
> EDIT: i bet he delete posts because his PRIME95 crashed with vtt 1.20 hahahah


didn t crash







but reported an error. and had no time to figure out if it was NB, VTT or Vcore to adjust ... :O

I will simply send the pictures of my P5Q with a E5440, like your Q9550 at x8.5, running at 459 fsb at < 1.20 V









Settings for 459, rockstable


----------



## SmOgER

Just because it posts, doesn't mean anything... I can POST with 510FSB and my RAM above 2000Mhz, which is rated for 1600, but it doesn't mean that it's stable.

With VTT being only at 1.2V and 460FSB, given that you ran prime95 blend for several hours without crashing(did you??): you either run your RAM underclocked, overvolted, OR your vcore is higher than neccessary to compensate for low VTT.

PS. Are you selling those X5460s from your sig?









EDIT: That transaction booster on auto sets level 13 and is effectively loosening your timings. Could be another reason why it works with such low VTT. It's more stable by somewhat compromising the performance.


----------



## smak420

Agree on that, mine fails after 20-30 min of blend test. I decide to keep it on 3.6 with 1.25vcore and 5.5.5.15 prefornance level 10, vtt-auto, nb 1.26 dram 1.9

No bottleneck of my GTX 560ti at all.

Also i upgarade my maschine today one more SSD 120 gb for games only, and 2 velocity raptors 80gb HDD + have old seagate 1TB.

Tomorrow ill get enermax pro82+ 525w for funny money. More than happy with my rig


----------



## Bluman56

Hey All,

I upgraded my ASUS Maximus II Formula from a Q6600 to the X5460 using the 775 to 771 mod and I was hoping to get some help in overclocking this processor to get its max potential. I've already flashed a new bios with the microcodes needed for the X5460 so all I need now is to understand all the different setting to play around with.

I'll be happy to supply any info needed.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ninjagordy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> take it moded dos mod not from windows
> 
> P43R6T_1.zip 790k .zip file


Thanks dude,

for some reason i cant find the correct bios, i think this ones wrong as well -_-

sorry for that!

but, the bios seems to work with the cpu no problem. sees it as the right chip, everything works and its stable at 4ghz but the board has major droop issues. i killed the p5q (magic smoke ) :-(


----------



## Steveoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flauzer*
> 
> Hi all, i've a problem with this mobo:
> 
> *ASUS P5K - MVM/S (Wortmann), 775, Intel g33* the latest BIOS is AMI Version 0303
> 
> and this mb simply won't start.
> I've tried 2 different Xeon CPU, one E5440 and the other is E5430 but with same result ie Ko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all i've cleared CMOS. Then, after switch on, this is the behaviour:
> 
> no beep, the fan runs, green light on for 3 secs,
> then all stopped for 1 sec and finally,
> the same thing (so no beep, the fan runs, and green light on ) without any other stop.
> the motherboard works fine with an DUO E8500....
> 
> Any idea? There is no way to use the XEON 771???
> 
> Thanks in advance


Everything looks compatible, your board supports up to 1333fsb, G33 chipset has support, E5XXX xeon are low power consumption and I notice your board support Xtreme with higher TDP, so that's not an issue.

If it's not posting I would look to either a bad sticker not reversing the pins, or not seated right since this can cause a no post symptom like you describe if the board can't read it as a 775 pin layout.

Dodgy microcodes could also be to blame, but if you used the bios provided in a previous link, I checked it, and it appears to have all of the right microcodes for E5430/40/50. I do notice that the bios is a totally non original one, in that it has no original microcodes, only the very latest from intel. I used microcodes from 2008 for my board, but I doubt that is an issue?

What speed ram are you using?


----------



## Steveoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluman56*
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> I upgraded my ASUS Maximus II Formula from a Q6600 to the X5460 using the 775 to 771 mod and I was hoping to get some help in overclocking this processor to get its max potential. I've already flashed a new bios with the microcodes needed for the X5460 so all I need now is to understand all the different setting to play around with.
> 
> I'll be happy to supply any info needed.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Your lucky, those boards are like gold dust these days, they OC very well, I had been looking one for ages for my daughters 775 build.

Since you are asking about settings I assume you may be new to trying to OC? Not sure how much you already know, but the multiplier on these are locked @ 9.5 so you can only OC by upping the FSB.

What ram are you using? If it's rated at 1066, I would personally lock the ram multi before OC so it sits at 800 with your stock 333 fsb. That IMO would take potential stability out of the equation with the overclock so you can properly isolate the CPU overclock and test as the ram can then move up within it's limits with the FSB fine.

Before playing with anything check your temps, download realtemp, set TJmax to 85, check idle temps and load temps, if you are around 30< at idle or around 50< under heavy load you have cooling and a case set up good enough to start getting more out of the processor.

CPU-z is handy so you can see what effect the multiplier is having on your ram although you can work this out with the multiplier and reading in the bios. It will also show you the true clock speed and current multi in use during normal use, where as windows won't.

I personally only up the FSB a moderate amount at a time to avoid no post situations right away, at least doing it in stages you can check stability if it posts, rather than going all out and having to reset the bios straight out. I'd just up it to 342 to start so you can see how the system is behaving. Then increase in increments when you are happy to do so. Stock 333x9.5 = 3.16ghz. so 342x9.5 = 3.25.

Lock your PCIE freq to 101, since I noticed 100 causes issues on some 775 boards and doesn't stick. You could try 100 though, try to avoid moving the PCIE bus frequency up to increase stability, since this can cause some errors with storage devices, GPU's are normally ok to a point.

Stick with stock CPU voltage until you need more - most good CPU's and I have noticed Xeon's can run at less than they need from factory, so no need to generate more heat where it's not needed until you need it.

I personally don't go crazy with torture testing, seeing as they will never replicate a real usage situation. I normally just run gaming bench marks and or run a demanding game to see how it increases performance and how stable it is under my normal every day use.

If you have a no post, pull the power cord, flip the battery out is normally enough, although you may need to bridge the reset jumper on the board to reset everything so it will post.

Good luck, of course, do it all at your own risk


----------



## Flauzer

Hi Steveoz,
The Mobo P5K MVM/S it's a *CUSTOM* ASUS, ie it was sold by WortMann.
When I run it with a simple Core DUO it displays a screen with "Pegatron" logo.
There is no longer support (obviously) and they sent me (with some difficulty) the latest version officially available, ie 303 linked above.
Compared to the standard P5K VM, there are only a couple of connectors (USB and system panel connector) arranged differently.
That's a custom bios but I'm not able to figure out if that's what prevents the POST of the mobo.

About pin and stickers, I showed a picture around my first post. I don't know how to test the stickers pins, however i bought from HERE
The only thing I did, I measured with the tester over the two contacts and it signaled some resistance. (ie not infinite ohms neither 0)

The RAM i use:
4GB (2x2GB) CM2X2048-6400C5 Corsair XMS2 6400U DDR2 Gaming Ram
But I have another 1Gb standard. i will try.

I am absolutely NOT an expert but the hardware seems OK... The only thing I was suspicious is the BIOS .... but if you looked at I don't know what else to do...


----------



## Balthasar85

Hi,
I own a P5QL-E with ram PC2-8500 (1066 CL5) and I want to buy a cpu xeon E5450. I need a modded bios?
Thanks for the answers!


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balthasar85*
> 
> Hi,
> I own a P5QL-E with ram PC2-8500 (1066 CL5) and I want to buy a cpu xeon E5450. I need a modded bios?
> Thanks for the answers!


yes my friend


----------



## Steveoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flauzer*
> 
> Hi Steveoz,
> The Mobo P5K MVM/S it's a *CUSTOM* ASUS, ie it was sold by WortMann.
> When I run it with a simple Core DUO it displays a screen with "Pegatron" logo.
> There is no longer support (obviously) and they sent me (with some difficulty) the latest version officially available, ie 303 linked above.
> Compared to the standard P5K VM, there are only a couple of connectors (USB and system panel connector) arranged differently.
> That's a custom bios but I'm not able to figure out if that's what prevents the POST of the mobo.
> 
> About pin and stickers, I showed a picture around my first post. I don't know how to test the stickers pins, however i bought from HERE
> The only thing I did, I measured with the tester over the two contacts and it signaled some resistance. (ie not infinite ohms neither 0)
> 
> The RAM i use:
> 4GB (2x2GB) CM2X2048-6400C5 Corsair XMS2 6400U DDR2 Gaming Ram
> But I have another 1Gb standard. i will try.
> 
> I am absolutely NOT an expert but the hardware seems OK... The only thing I was suspicious is the BIOS .... but if you looked at I don't know what else to do...


There are only two things I can think of - dodgy bios, or dodgy sticker / pins not connecting.

If you flashed the modded one provided it looked good to me at least in terms of microcode.

RAM is fine, I just wondered if you were running some old samsung ddr2 or something at lower than 800, and with the ratio fixed on the FSB, when moving to 333 whether it would post because of the ram.

I'm not sure what else to suggest at this stage sorry


----------



## Balthasar85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> yes my friend


I thank you for the quick response!








I have bought the cpu, where can I download the bios modded now?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balthasar85*
> 
> I thank you for the quick response!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought the cpu, where can I download the bios modded now?


take it my friend

microcodes-p5ql-e-asus-1104.zip 648k .zip file


----------



## Flauzer

Quote:


> I'm not sure what else to suggest at this stage sorry


Thanks a lot friend for your help...

Finally, it seems a matter somewhere between "pin" and "BIOS".
I'll look better inside contacts, but I haven't much hope.

Can you recommend a motherboard that is widespread and hassle? (low budget, no frills







)


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> There can be quite some variation in temp at the same freq/voltage between chips of the same model, for the same stepping, most likely due to the quality of the IHS internal contact.


Also I do suspect that some chips just have a fast climbing TDP once overclocked not exactly proportional to vcore. Mine is peaking at around 190W with only 1.34V. Sure, motherboard readings aren't terribly accurate, but that's a huge huge difference compared to stock (70-85W) while temps are just as high as the 190W power consumption suggests - reaching TjMax under small ffts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> Throughout the L, E and X series, for the same stepping, you find the same batches. Their Vid will change since the frequency hence the TDP are different.
> For instance it is very hard to find Vid below 1.225 for X5450/60/70 while I have Vids of 1.1125 for E5440/30 L5420...
> 
> One common thing seen through intensive testing is that good batches in E5440 are also good batches for X54xx. Some batches provide extremely good chips but have a lot of spread (3834A), whereas other batches are good with tight statistics (3843B), and others have very good results with tight statistics (3845A), just to cite these 3 I have studied extensively.
> 
> If you are interested, here is a summary of tested Xeons with their corresponding voltages to go through prim95 testing for ~1h each, some longer... On a P5Q Pro Turbo with LLC active
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/53670992/Xeon%20batch%20numbers%20results%20overclocking.xlsx


I've read this 5 times but I think I now finally understand what you were trying to say lol.

By saying "spread" you meant "high variance" as in big difference among individual chips of the same batch and
by saying "tight statistics" you meant "low variance" as in chips of the same batch are more equal to each other?

Still, looking at your data it seems that you can get good or bad chip almost regardless of it's batch, so it's still a lottery even if you can choose the batch.

@*Flauzer*

As I've said earlier:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> That's.. meh...
> 
> If I needed a really cheap decent DDR3 board right now I would go probably with THIS (or BLUE one)
> 
> And as for DDR2 board: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-work-Motherboard-for-ASUS-P5K-E-AiLifestyle-LGA775-Socket-Intel-BIOS-1305/756749222.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.187.HPhzqy&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_6_79_78_77_80,searchweb201644_5,searchweb201560_7 This one is sweet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> But then again, if someone needs a new LGA775 mobo, why not go straight away with FM2:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GigaByte-GA-F2A88XM-DS2-rev-3-x-Mainboard-Sockel-FM2-micro-ATX-/221939419094?hash=item33ac9ec7d6:g:7wMAAOSwFGNWRKo7 (review)
> +
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Athlon-X4-860K-Quad-Core-3-7GHz-4MB-Socket-FM2-95W-AD860KXBI44JA-Processor-/272017973401?hash=item3f5588e099:giUAAOSwqu9VDXTQ (or 10 bucks more and you can get brand NEW one)
> 
> Like I've mentioned recently, X5460/X5470 = 860K.
> And sell the existing Xeon - they still have demand so it will be easy.


_______________________________________________________________________

Not to discourage you, but it's worth pointing out that FM2 also has more features like PCIE V3, SATA3, native (?) USB3 etc.


----------



## kaelidoz

E5450 SLBBM @ 3.8ghz with 8GB ddr3 on a Asrock 4Core1600twins p35
I did it ! nice.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6653361

I'll buy more xeon to play around.







!


----------



## KaanKy

Asus *P5K-SE* and Intel® *Xeon X5470* is work perfectly (Bios microcode Mod)



P5K-SE_Xeon_45nm.zip 601k .zip file


----------



## smak420

Awesome









Now OC it!


----------



## KaanKy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now OC it!


How can I make more OC.?


----------



## mouacyk

You make more OC by OC'ing it more.


----------



## SmOgER

FInally lga1155 mobo arrived so I can test now i5-2500K (which I'am planning to sell soon).

Cinebench R10
i5-2500K stock == 20000CB (Single threaded 5766CB)
i5-2500K @ 4.7Ghz == 27500CB (Single threaded 7613CB)

Xeon X5470 @ 4.2Ghz == 18500CB ()

So yeah, depends how you look at it. i5-2500K being stock and Xeon overclocked, they are pretty close, but once you overclock i5-2500K, it matches the i7-4770.

PS. Hyper TX3 cooler was enough for 1.38V (set it at first try without trying to find the lowest stable) Cinebench runs, so SB chips are by no means running hot.


----------



## smak420

Nice









I also order i7 2600k and Asus p8z67-v motherboard, and 2 x 4gb corsair vegence ram. Cant wait to test it


----------



## jianC

Just wanted to share my setup:

Asus P5G41T-M
Xeon E5450 @ 3Ghz

I had to inject the microcode into my BIOS, but that was easy.

It idles at 30C











Thank you for this awesome mod!


----------



## chris89

I had a question in winflash do I just update the main block only or why would I want to update the DMI, Boot block, and hole area?

Flashing that modded bios right now to see if it fixes the L5320 66 x 7 issue...

*UPDATE*

UPDATED MAIN BLOCK ONLY AND IT WORKED!!!! 266 X 7























Very happy ..

What should I update too what's the fastest 1066 xeon? 2.67ghz max?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> what's the fastest 1066 xeon? 2.67ghz max?


If you can only go up to 266 (1066) FSB, then yeah X5470 @ 266*10 -> 2.66Ghz would be the fastest you can get, assuming that the board won't refuse to boot before you have a chance to set it at 266.


----------



## Sildur

Did the mod on a Dell Vostro 220 with a Xeon x5450, is there an updated bios floating arround in this thread somewhere?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> If you can only go up to 266 (1066) FSB, then yeah X5470 @ 266*10 -> 2.66Ghz would be the fastest you can get, assuming that the board won't refuse to boot before you have a chance to set it at 266.


The board abides by the chips fsb so no it won't boot at all on a 1333 cpu... Intel P965 ...









HP P5BW-LA ... Can't control a single thing literally. No advanced bios like on others CTRL+F10... This one uses F1 for Bios and I don't think there's an advanced key combo for F1 bios.

Intel P965 supports 1066 stuff like max Q6700 ... 266 x 10 ... 2667


----------



## chuy409

I also wanted to share that I tried this mod with an x5450 on an EVGA 780i sli board and worked flawlessly without any modification to the bios and got the chip to 4ghz:thumb:



One thing is that I am getting poor performance compared to core 2 quad also clocked at 4ghz i see on youtube like this guy:






I use a 980 but gpu usage hovers around the 35% mark. Same game, settings and everything.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> The board abides by the chips fsb so no it won't boot at all on a 1333 cpu... Intel P965 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HP P5BW-LA ... Can't control a single thing literally. No advanced bios like on others CTRL+F10... This one uses F1 for Bios and I don't think there's an advanced key combo for F1 bios.
> 
> Intel P965 supports 1066 stuff like max Q6700 ... 266 x 10 ... 2667


In that case the fastest one you can get is Xeon L5408 2.13Ghz, it's faster than Q6700 since it's based on 45nm chip (same architecture like X5470 and Q9650, QX9770).

Give me a sec and I will run some benchmarks at 2.13Ghz to give you the reference.

EDIT: Actually no.
It turnes out even at 2.13Ghz with Harpertown you will get performance no better than Q6700



Another very interesting thing to note:
As I was doing this bench-testing, I didn't touch my voltages and left them from my 4.2Ghz OC. So Just by decreasing FSB with multi and leaving everything else alone (including vcore), reported cpu power usage at full load dropped by 80W and temps dropped by 25+C! Just proves that we can't by any means compare the temps at any given vcore when clock speed is different. Meaning 1.35V @ 3.6Ghz would run cooler than 1.35V @ 4Ghz, etc.


----------



## chris89

Nice dude! Thanks for the suggestions and brain storming! I'm all about that stuff.

Anyway this L5320 is amazing chip dude! 1.86Ghz Quad Core.. I'm seriously hitting no more than 20 C Under load dude. Literally all the cores hover anywhere between 9C to 18C...

Also 1080p youtube is streaming so flawlessly on the cpu alone. Only 30-60% on 1080p it's perfect.

When it comes to certain extra intense tasks a better chip would be in order. I have a Q6600 coming in tomorrow 2.4Ghz Quad but I'm gonna stick with the L5320.

It uses less than a Light Bulb! It gets a lot of work done too it's no slouch by no means. It feels really fast and feels Way faster than say a E8600 without a doubt.

E8600 3.33 x 2 = 6.66Ghz ... L5320 1.866 x 4 = 7.464Ghz ... So the math speaks for it self, it's faster than any most dual core's.

Plus this rig had a 8400GS I'm actually helping out a friends parents since it was weak as hell.

Now with an L5320, 4gb ram, 8400gs it runs great.

The 8400GS stock clocked at like 500Mhz on the core idled at 65C.

I graphite modded the gpu core and used ceramic paste on the video ram it's a low profile small card. Also removed the lyon washers and the core plastic lip dealio. Increased heatsink to core pressure by 75%.

Now it's idling at 35C and loading at up to 925Mhz at 63C so far totally stable.


----------



## Podrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Just a word of warning on IP35-pro, you cannot overclock at all. Once you change the bios settings the board will double boot and revert to default. The only way I can get it to do anything is to bsel mod it to FSB 400, then the board will boot but only after a CMOS reset, it won't boot on restart anymore. It seems that ip35-pro has two different booting routines depending if the CMOS is completely cleared or not. Resetting CMOS after every shutdown is clearly not an option so you can only hope to run stock. On the other hand IP35-E overclocks perfectly, allbeit with the double boot issue.


Hi guys.

This message brought me here.
I just bought a X5460 to replace my [email protected] on my good old Abit IP35-Pro. It seems I should have googled that matter a little bit more before buying that CPU.
As described by jihe, the IP35-Pro will boot with X5460 installed. But BIOS Oc settings (freq settings only, voltage settings works) won't record, even when using "On the fly OC" into the Bios. Wich leads me to believe it's not a matter of double boot or of information not being recorded. It's just that the Bios can't handle that CPU...

Or am I wrong ? Does anybody here figured out a way to make Xeon work on IP35-Pro ?
If the answer's yes, do we have to target specific Xeon CPU's ?

Someone on HFR.fr noticed that IP35-Pro don't officially support Q9650. And suggested that could be the reason why X5460 would not be accepted neither.
Would an inferior Xeon CPU work ?

Forgive my poor english and thank in advance for any hint on that matter.


----------



## SmOgER

Have you injected the BIOS with Xeon microcodes?


----------



## Podrob

Yes I have tried with bios v17 and v18 both injected with the microcodes.
Result was the same.

No way to make any change to frequencies.
Could boot under Win10 twice.
Then I got a UNSUPPORTED_PROCESSOR error from Win10. Preventing me to access anything at all; no recovery or repair options at all.

I put my Q9400 back in. Everything is working fine now. I'll give it another try before giving up...


----------



## SmOgER

Well you didn't do it properly then if you get unsupported processor error...


----------



## Podrob

Actually I'm not the one who did it for I have not the required skill to accomplish such a task...
Some people on hardware.fr are fairly comfortable with such things and they edited the bios for me.

Though it is possible that something has been done wrong or that something is missing I don't know. From what I read here, the motherboard has a hard time running those high-end Xeon CPU's.

Here's the modded v18 Bios I used : http://dl.free.fr/getfile.pl?file=/qgwpGVCX
Original Bios's can be found here : ftp://91.121.194.115/pub/download/bios/ip35pro/

Do you think that that Win10 error means bad microcodes injection ?


----------



## marcusses

Hello guys..

I read this thread and did not found microcode(s) for Xeon 5060 and 3050, as well as for 3020. AIDA says CPUID is 00000F64h. I dont really know if this is right place for looking for those microcodes, but didnt found it anywhere else.

I have ASUS P5Q, and it works quite good with L5410, i modded BIOS for this one, so i want to see it with 5060/3050/3020.

Thanks.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcusses*
> 
> Hello guys..
> 
> I read this thread and did not found microcode(s) for Xeon 5060 and 3050, as well as for 3020. AIDA says CPUID is 00000F64h. I dont really know if this is right place for looking for those microcodes, but didnt found it anywhere else.
> 
> I have ASUS P5Q, and it works quite good with L5410, i modded BIOS for this one, so i want to see it with 5060/3050/3020.
> 
> Thanks.


You can download it at Intel website. Here, I have copies.

cpu00000f64_date20051215.zip 6k .zip file

SHA-1: EC03FD50BA13BA28AA1E36A4323F67908F5378DF


----------



## marcusses

Thank You very much Kizwan!

In fact, i was [email protected], but all I found was one 2MB file, microcode.dat. Seems i wasnt looking long enough.

EDIT:
- FAILED -- MMTOOL says: "This is not a valid CPU MicroCode Patch file."

I noticed difference in _plat00000001_ and _plat000000034_. I think _plat000000044_, _plat00000004_ and _plat00000040_ are for s775, but i am not sure.

EDIT:
- tried with MMTOOL 3.19 instead of 3.26, FAILED again


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcusses*
> 
> Thank You very much Kizwan!
> 
> In fact, i was [email protected], but all I found was one 2MB file, microcode.dat. Seems i wasnt looking long enough.
> 
> EDIT:
> - FAILED -- MMTOOL says: "This is not a valid CPU MicroCode Patch file."
> 
> I noticed difference in _plat00000001_ and _plat000000034_. I think _plat000000044_, _plat00000004_ and _plat00000040_ are for s775, but i am not sure.
> 
> EDIT:
> - tried with MMTOOL 3.19 instead of 3.26, FAILED again


Just add both I think.

You should use MMTool_3.22_Mod_21FiX.

I just looked in BIOS that contain microcode for CPUID F64h. You just need to add "*00*" until total length is 1000 in hex editor. Original length is C00. So you just need to add 400 bytes of "*00*".

Latest BIOS for P5Q already contain microcode for CPUID F64h which is identical with the "plat00000034" file I gave you earlier. So, you only need to add "plat00000001" microcode. Don't forget to correct the length by adding 400 bytes of "*00*".


----------



## marcusses

Works like a charm!

REP+1!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcusses*
> 
> Works like a charm!
> 
> REP+1!


I'm glad to hear!


----------



## hurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcusses*
> 
> Thank You very much Kizwan!
> 
> In fact, i was [email protected], but all I found was one 2MB file, microcode.dat. Seems i wasnt looking long enough.


You need microdecode.exe to convert the .dat to all those tiny .bin files:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1440706/solved-need-help-updating-microcode-to-support-a-new-cpu/10#post_21650330


----------



## icanhasburgers

Got an old XFX 750i SLI Motherboard that currently runs a E5300. I am really rather tempted to give it a go.. anyone have any experience with this board in particular?


----------



## chuy409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icanhasburgers*
> 
> Got an old XFX 750i SLI Motherboard that currently runs a E5300. I am really rather tempted to give it a go.. anyone have any experience with this board in particular?


It worked for me with a 780i. No bios mod needed. Just cut off the 2 hinges on the board, pasted in the sticker to the cpu and worked flawlessly. And the price of xeons 771 are just loose change nowadays in ebay. I got a x5450 that I was able to take up to 4ghz for 18 bucks.the 650i is listed as working, I dont see why yours shouldnt.


----------



## SmOgER

http://www.ebay.com/itm/A-Matched-pair-of-Intel-Xeon-X5460-3-16GHz-12M-Quad-Core-Processor-SLANP-/301811561270?hash=item46455ef336:g:i3kAAOSwwE5WW5Mu

whoever is from US this looks like a good chance to get X5460 for a decent price.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/A-Matched-pair-of-Intel-Xeon-X5460-3-16GHz-12M-Quad-Core-Processor-SLANP-/301811561270?hash=item46455ef336:g:i3kAAOSwwE5WW5Mu
> 
> whoever is from US this looks like a good chance to get X5460 for a decent price.


Good deal, but keep these stepping notes in mind:

http://forums.tweaktown.com/processors/60801-xeon-x5460-slanp-vs-slbba.html


----------



## SmOgER

I had both steppings, they needed different amount of vcore but produced the same amount of heat for the same clock. So personally I could care less if it's a c0 or e0, I'am not affraid to have the vcore closer to 1.45v as long as the temps are ok. Could be just a coincidence in my case, but either way you can easily do 4Ghz with either one of them.


----------



## Wojton

*Skylake system build update*: Finally (after exactly 2 weeks) the i5 that I've ordered has arrived and I've built my new rig







As usual, I spent way more than I initially planned (I've purchased ASUS H170M Plus rather than Gigabyte GA-B150M-D3H because of it's H170 chipset and USB Type C connector). I've also decided to replace my old case - Sharkoon Rebel 9 Eco with something new and smaller. After hours of searching, I came across brand new Fractal Design Core 1500 for equivalent of 40 dollars - I didn't think twice. It was a good purchase - the case feels premium despite not being very expensive, it's easy to build in (managed to fit all of unused PSU cables behind the motherboard tray, although it took me a looong time and all of the included zipties







). It also fits my Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme perfectly - something that is not a given with mATX cases. The only nitpick I have is an HDD activity LED - in the dark it illuminates half of my room







Here is a pic of the my new rig up and running (sorry for the quality):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 


So far I'm very satisfied, new system runs very cool, quiet (but that's mainly because of fan controller included with the case). It's incredible how much faster my OS boots up with the same SSD, boot time went from ~25s to ~6s. Most of all, I finally don't have to worry about stability or temperatures, I fire up my favourite game and it just works - that I think is the biggest advantage of the modern platform as opposed to LGA775 with Xeon's.
*

But enough bragging, I have a Xeon-related problem I need help with*









Now that I no longer have use in it, I installed E5450 in my parent's rig, replacing old Pentium E5200 with DFI Blood Iron P45-T2S Elite motherboard. Everything went smooth (though I had to grind Northbridge heatsink in order to be able to mount my old Pentagram Karakorum). I've used a modded BIOS from genius239239 website, the system recognized the CPU right away, all of the CPU instructions were shown in CPU-Z, everything was fine and dandy... until I shut it down for the first time. On the second boot-up, the system got stuck in a bootloop, it keeps restarting, HDD is spinning, I can hear the sound of DVD drive spinning, but the screen remains black and soon after, the system restarts. The only way to boot it up again is to reset CMOS with a jumper, after that, the system boots up right away (shows an error message about CMOS checksum fail, but that's normal after clearing CMOS with this motherboard). However, the moment you turn it off and try to turn it back on, the problem repeats.

This motherboard has had the same issue in the past with Core2Duo E4500, but it turned out to be caused by faulty RAM, replacing it solved the problem and the system was working fine with C2D E4500 and Pentium E5200. But now, with E5450, this problem is back and I know for a fact memory isn't causing it. I've tried unplugging everything except HDD and a single memory module, but it doesn't make a difference.

For now, I've walked around this issue by connecting a switch from an old PC case to the "Clear_CMOS" jumper on the motherboard, so now all it takes to start up the sytem is to press a "magic button" (that's how I described it to my parents







), before an actual power button and the system boots up and works fine. The problem with that is, I can't access the BIOS - if I try to go to BIOS on the first boot-up after clearing the CMOS, it freezes on the "Do you want to use advanced mode? Y/N" prompt, with cursor blinking but no actual input from keyboard being registered. That's not actually a Xeon related problem - this motherboard does that with every CPU, you need to boot it up once after clearing the CMOS and only then, on the second boot up it recognizes inputs from keyboard in BIOS. I think it has something to do with CMOS checksum, although I'm not sure - just DFI things







Not that it matters, because even if I would be able to get to BIOS, all of my changes would be cleared up on the next boot up, with the "magic button".

I'm left with just 3 ideas on how to fix this problem:

Switch the CPU back to E5200, reflash the BIOS with another, older version, put the Xeon back and see if that makes a difference;
Switch the CPU back to E5200, change all the BIOS settings to the ones I'd use with Xeon (400x9 with 2.0 DDR multiplier) rather than 333x9 with 2.4 DDR multiplier), put the Xeon back and hope that it works (even if it does, it's not really a solution as in case of power outage or system crash the BIOS settings might revert back to defaults and I'll be back to the square 1),
Put my old Gigabyte P35-DS4 in place of DFI and forget that this problem ever existed - that's not really my way of doing things though








So what do you guys think? What could be the cause of such a strange behavior? Perhaps the motherboard is faulty - but then, why does it work fine with E4500, E5200 and the Xeon (on the first boot up after CMOS reset)? Maybe it's a bug with this particular BIOS? Anyone came across a similiar problem?
.
.
.
*TL;DR*: DFI P45-T2S Elite with Xeon E5450 works fine on the first boot up after clearing the CMOS, but after restart gets stuck in a bootloop. Halp.


----------



## smak420

im for this solution!

"I'm left with just 3 ideas on how to fix this problem:
Switch the CPU back to E5200, reflash the BIOS with another, older version, put the Xeon back and see if that makes a difference;"

Cmmon man, it's DFI....dont switch is for gigacrap







Keep trying









EDIT: P.S.

I have one awesome board. DFI DK x38 T2RB, but idiot flashed wrong bios on it (from DFI LT X38-T2RB)

What you think? is there a way to save it?


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> im for this solution!
> 
> "I'm left with just 3 ideas on how to fix this problem:
> Switch the CPU back to E5200, reflash the BIOS with another, older version, put the Xeon back and see if that makes a difference;"
> 
> Cmmon man, it's DFI....dont switch is for gigacrap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: P.S.
> 
> I have one awesome board. DFI DK x38 T2RB, but idiot flashed wrong bios on it (from DFI LT X38-T2RB)
> 
> What you think? is there a way to save it?


Should be able to either get another chip with the right BIOS file and fix it or do a hotflash with another board..... Or you can get one of these and do it the E-Z way.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NANO-USB-Programmer-for-PC-M-B-BIOS-repairing-with-Economic-shipping-/271313593344?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f2b8ce400

I have one and it's saved me a ton of headaches.


----------



## Wojton

*@smak420* I'm not going to overclock that E5450 nearly as much as it used to be in my own system anyway, because a cheap, 800MHz memory is now a limiting factor, 400x9 is about all I can hope for without stability issues









Honestly, I'm not a huge fan of DFI after experiencing this mobo, I thought overclocking with it is going to be a piece of cake, but it has the weirdest voltage control settings I've seen yet (it says how much voltage you're adding to the factory value, but doesn't say what that factory value is, you have to find it out on your own







). Another thing is that it has 8-pin ATX connector, but only 4 phase VRM. It's as if DFI couldn't decide whether they want to make an overclocking board or save costs, so they tried to make both and it didn't work out to well. That's how I feel about BI P45-T2S. Not to mention that there isn't even an official webpage anymore where I could download the BIOS, instead I have to look all over the internet to find a damn BIOS file for this board. Yeah, _just DFI things_.

Meanwhile I've owned 2 "Gigacrap" boards and NOT ONCE have they given me any problem, despite abusing the hell out of them. So yeah, I might just replace that DFI with Gigabyte unless I figure out what's causing it to act like that.

As for your motherboard, it's definitely savable, but if it doesn't boot up at all, you'll need to buy a BIOS chip for it (and find someone to re-solder it for you or do it yourself if you have good enough soldering iron and soldering skills







). That will set you back 15-25 bucks.

Edit: ninja'd.


----------



## smak420

yea true,

yea i could save that board and have one more spare if asus die after abusing. I got 456 FSB full stabile in occt on my p5q pro \o/


----------



## Wojton

I got 460FSB fully stable on my P5Q Pro. And then it died.


----------



## Steveoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flauzer*
> 
> Thanks a lot friend for your help...
> 
> Finally, it seems a matter somewhere between "pin" and "BIOS".
> I'll look better inside contacts, but I haven't much hope.
> 
> Can you recommend a motherboard that is widespread and hassle? (low budget, no frills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Sorry for the late response, low budget, no frills, look for a G31m ES2L, they are normally cheap and readily available. Not great overclockers but can handle upto X5460 with modded bios.

Good luck!


----------



## smak420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> I got 460FSB fully stable on my P5Q Pro. And then it died.


oh -.-

well at least i have decent cooling arround mosfets and nb, arround board is like 5 fans blowing in open bench case, and is clean from dust every week (compressed air can)

If die, ill sell my chip and ram, than move to 1150 or 1155


----------



## Wojton

Naa don't worry man








My P5Q Pro ended up with a fried VRM after a long gaming session with [email protected],[email protected],5V but I didn't have additional cooling on VRM (only a 40mm fan on the northbridge), so I'd imagine the VRM was going through hell. With all the additional fans and open bench case you should be fine


----------



## SmOgER

does anyone know where to get a cheap LGA1366 mobo?


----------



## Steveoz

Had the same on the old board of my daughters PC, no cooling on the VRM's, quickly went and bought a replacement board and ram heatsinks, they went everywhere then additional side cooling to help out.


----------



## Wojton

By no additional cooling I meant that it did have a factory heatsinks on VRM, but no fans blowing on them


----------



## Steveoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> By no additional cooling I meant that it did have a factory heatsinks on VRM, but no fans blowing on them


Ahh I see. I couldn't believe how hot those things get when running a system to it's upper limits. Even touching the heatsinks would nearly burn my fingers.


----------



## Flauzer

Quote:


> Sorry for the late response, low budget, no frills, look for a G31m ES2L, they are normally cheap and readily available. Not great overclockers but can handle upto X5460 with modded bios.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks, I have had (almost a gift) one ASUS P5G41T-m. I will let you know...


----------



## Steveoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flauzer*
> 
> Thanks, I have had (almost a gift) one ASUS P5G41T-m. I will let you know...


That's the DDR3 board I nearly got for my little hosting machine, but ended up with a Foxconn instead as the chap let me down.

G41 has an FSB wall, can do a modest OC, but beware, you may not be able to do X series Xenon's, I think E5450 is higest. Check the TDP for the board.


----------



## chris89

I have an issue with a Supermicro X7DCA-L where when I have two X5460s installed I get cpu overheat both report 92C in bios. Though in bios CPU #2 is disabled and cold to the touch and CPU #1 is active running perfectly normal 30-40s. I tried X5450s and they don't report over heat condition but on both CPU's when entering Hardware Monitor in BIOS, it freezes keyboard control yet num lock works and if I press any key it'll beep away like a mad man.

Wondering if the microcode could have anything to do with it? Happened to three X7DCA-L's so i don't know if it'll be happy with two X5470's...?

Thanks

X7DCAL1.215.zip 731k .zip file


----------



## Wojton

I figured out what was the issue with E5450+DFI BI P45-T2S system. Turns out the cause was... the RAM. Again. Somehow, despite that it's rated for 800MHz CL5, it simply refuses to run at that frequency if I use 2.0 memory multiplier. Interestingly, if I use higher memory multiplier (2.4 or 2.5) it runs at 800MHz just fine, but memory tab in CPU-Z shows some... interesting info:


Somehow, as soon as I reduce memory multiplier to 2.0, the RAM suddenly acts like its rated for 667MHz and refuses to run above 690MHz - setting FSB any higher than 345 results in motherboard reverting to stock settings (with Pentium E5200) or no POST at all / bootloop (with Xeon E5450). With FSB up to 345 the system boots up and works fine with both CPU's:
 

How do I know that it's the memory and not the motherboard that's causing the problem?
About a week ago, when I was still waiting for parts of my new rig to arrive, I've borrowed 2GB of the same RAM from my parent's rig (still with E5200 at the time) and used it in my P35-DS4+E5450 system. While the system has booted up fine with 2.00 memory multiplier and 400FSB, at 800MHz memory was erroring all over the place, failing IBT and causing random web browser crashes. As soon as I reduced the FSB to 333MHz (memory to 667MHz), the problem was gone. At the time I thought that the memory was rated for 667MHz, but no, it's actually rated for 800MHz, but for some reason, it doesn't work at that frequency with 2.0 memory multiplier. That's very strange and I've never seen anything like it before, but I don't really care - I got it working with E5450 and DFI board without any bootloops. Too bad it doesn't let me overclock it higher than 3,1GHz (345x9), but oh well, I wasn't planning on pushing it much further anyway as even 3GHz is plenty enough for old GTS450 that is used in that system


----------



## SmOgER

Okay so I messed around a bit with my system as I felt the need to get something done lol.

I removed the CPU, heated the IHS with a lighter almost to the point of delidding (silicone was still holding it in place), then let it cool. My intentions were to heat this enough so that the solder on IHS will melt to liquid, reseat (change it's shape) and in turn make a better contact with DIE.
When I've put everything back, I noticed that there was now hardly any delta in temps between different cores, MUCH better than it was before (10+C difference between different cores almost completely vanished). But the temps were still quite high and I found some stability issues along the way when testing.
So I went back to BIOS, did kind of a guesswork and changed some things. Slightly dropped the multi for RAM and decreased the frequency to 1400Mhz or so, increased MCH clock skew to 250ps, set the RAM clock skew at -300ps (negative) just to see hot it will behave and couple other things which I can't remember now...

After booting and running more realistic test OCCT, everything seemed more or less stable to my surprise the temps dropped significantly.
Admittedly for prime95 small ffts temps still remains quite high, but this test isn't really representative of real life usage so I don't care too much about it.

To recap, I think re-heating the IHS helped to lower the temps up to about 180W CPU power consumption. to this mark, everything is rising steady and the core temps are pretty much equal. However when it climbs over that,heck breaks lose again and I once again start to see 10C core temp difference and unproportionally high temps. I would say I managed to improve thermal conductivity between IHS and CPU for it to be just enough to pass realistic tests for up to 1.4V or so. It's noticeably better than before, when temps were constantly all over the place.

EDIT: All 4 cores literally equal on idle. All four in a minute cooled down to precisely 41C after a stress test. And just as I'am writing this they all dropped to exactly 40C. So yeah, I didn't need lapping, just a lighter and some ghetto style IHS heating


----------



## smak420

Wojton dude, get some new RAM...

is sin to have DFI p45 board, Xeon e0 and run it bellow 4.0

Btw, speaking of overclocking...

today i try to put my Q9550 on 6x multi and test FSB on 471 (that is needed for 4.0 ghz), and run Prime95 Blend test. Usually i run OCCT but for some reason is loading with some error, think is related with NETFramework

anyways

No matter how high i put my vtt, NB, PLL, vcore, timings, performance level..nothing can make it stabile.

Longest run i had was 40 min and than fail on test 21 worker 3...

and that was with GTL reference 0.61x, 1.34 NB, 1.34 vtt, 1.98 dram,

Think that GTL voltages is crucial. FFS i got prime95 stabile at 3.9 ghz, i need just 125 mhz more lol


----------



## Wojton

Ahhhh the joys of MHz pursuit







Honestly, I'm over it. I know exactly the "I just need 125MHz more" feeling - unless you're overclocking for competitive reasons... NO YOU DON'T. It's just a number, in daily usage, you will NEVER feel the difference between 3,9 and 4,0GHz. All the time I've spent to squeeze every last MHz out of my CPU only to be furious when my favourite game crashes out of nowhere. I'm done with overclocking for a good while, and yes, I realise that the site is called "overclock.net" - I still belong here, I have an overclocked Atom in my netbook!









I've just recently bought this set of DDR2 memory, it was the cheapest 800MHz CL5 memory set that I have found... and now it shows, when it fails to work at 800MHz with 2.0 multiplier. As for the motherboard, it might be a P45 DFI, but it's a budget one - it has no heatsinks on VRM, 4-phase PWM and is kinda picky about memory multipliers, so it's really an entry level overclocking mobo.

But guess what - none of that doesn't matters, it's my parents rig, they only use it for web-browsing, the only game played on it is Hearthstone - which isn't really a demanding title, therefore 3GHz works just fine, it may not look nearly as cool as 4GHz, but I highly doubt my parents care about that


----------



## smak420

got ya









well about OC, is so true... there is no difference between 3.8 and 4.0, just psychological stuff...

but from 2.8 stock to 3.8 i see difference. A lot!

ill keep it 3.7 on small voltages. 3.8 is rock stabile but need close to 1.3 vid, for 3.7 need just 1.25v


----------



## SmOgER

That's one way to look at it. But if you go from 3.8 to 4, then from 4 to 4.1Ghz and work your way up that's an entirely different story.
That being said, you will always reach a point at which minor increase in CPU clock (100Mhz or less) will require massive sacrifice on vcore/temps. That's how you know when it's the time to stop.


----------



## smak420

yea, that is reason why i stop on 3.7 with 1.275 vcore and 1.24 vtt,, and if i need boost 3.8 go with 1,29 vcore and 1.24 vtt. Heck im stabile with 3.9 but i need 1.36 vcore and 1.28 vtt, so just not worth it.

And this cooler master V8 is no so good as i think before, maby i have to reseat it. In blend test i go above 70C what is for my taste bit too high on decent cooler, something is not good there, should be mid 60'

and also, my PSU is quality one, but i think there is some ripple and noise on this LC power GP2 6550w, rated 360w on 12v 12v1 18A and 12v2 16A.....maby that is an issue too


----------



## Wojton

*@SmOgER* And that's where I haven't stopped, instead, I went for additional 90MHz with my E5450 (from 450x9 to 460x9), which required additional 0,1V stabilize (1,51V!) and killed my P5Q Pro in a matter of hours. What has that taught me? Nothing. Bought an X5470 only to find out that it's capable of 200MHz more than E5450 while getting even hotter than [email protected],51V. Bought a Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme hoping to lower these tempereatures to more acceptable levels, found out that it isn't happening at 4,2GHz (was still right on the TJmax under Prime95). That's when I said enough and finally upraded to modern i5









Speaking of which, *here are some benchmark comparisons between Xeon E5450 and Core i5-6500* (I've also included Pentium E5200 results just for a reference on the performance scale):

*SuperPI 1M:*
*Pentium E5200 @3,1GHz:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Xeon [email protected],1GHz:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Xeon [email protected]:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I didn't save a screenshot, but I can tell you it was ~11,6s











*Xeon [email protected],59GHz:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Core [email protected],3GHz:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Passmark:*
*Pentium E5200 @3,1GHz:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Xeon [email protected],1GHz:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Xeon [email protected],59GHz:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Core [email protected],3GHz:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Gaming (GPU: Palit GTX770 Jetstream, 6GB of [email protected] used with E5450, 8GB of [email protected] with i5):*
*Grand Theft Auto V* (custom High/Very high graphics preset, approximate observed framerate):
*Xeon [email protected]*: 38-45FPS
*Core [email protected],3GHz*: 73-90FPS

*Dirt Rally* (Ultra settings, note: MSAA x2 with E5450, x4 with i5-6500, haven't noticed that during testing):
*[email protected]*: Click to show benchmark log
*[email protected],3GHz*: Click to show benchmark log


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wojton*
> 
> *Grand Theft Auto V* (custom High/Very high graphics preset, approximate observed framerate):
> *Xeon [email protected]*: 38-45FPS
> *Core [email protected],3GHz*: 73-90FPS


This is obviously wrong.
For it to be true, the performance of E5450 @ 4Ghz should be equal to Pentium 4 lol, but it's 8 times faster than that.
Even much slower CPU like stock Q6600 won't bottleneck powerful VGA in CERTAIN game scenes, but here you've got max FPS with Xeon MUCH lower than lowest FPS with i5-6500 ? That's Impossible.

Something else was causing performance issues in your older system. RAM, HDD, malware...


----------



## Wojton

What you need to understand is that this is an APPROXIMATE OBSERVED framerate based on hours of gameplay (in case of Xeon). Of course I've seen FPS higher than 45 (in closed areas like buildings it was at constant 60 FPS), but I don't take that into account. This is a framerate that I remember seeing during the casual gameplay, driving around Los Santos, shootouts etc - scenarios which are the most demanding on both CPU and GPU. That's when I very rarely got past 45FPS with E5450. With my new system, at identical settings, same SSD, same OS (although after fresh install), even the same drivers (353.06), similiar testing scenario - it's at constant 60FPS and when I turn off V-Sync its literally double the FPS I've had with Xeon. I think that aside from modern CPU architecture, it's a result of additional 2GB of RAM, SATA3 interface which makes my SSD read speed nearly double compared to SATA2 that I've had with P35-DS4 and finally, a PCI-e 3.0, as opposed to 1.0 with P35-DS4.

I was thinking whether I should have mentioned this game at all in my comparison, because the only way to for a proper comparison of my old and new setup would be to use built-in benchmark, (results of which I haven't saved with my old system), but the difference in framerate was so noticable that I've decided to mention it just based on my observations.

If you look at Dirt Rally benchmark results, you will notice that average framerate increased by 15FPS compared to E5450 even with higher multisampling setting (don't know how much that affects the framerate).

I'm just saying it how I see it.


----------



## santerino

With my old [email protected] (Gigabyte P43,video R9 270,) in GTA V bench i have:

Frames Per Second (Higher is better) Min, Max, Avg
Pass 0, 14.830584, 53.869141, 47.433140
Pass 1, 41.707771, 76.134384, 58.086197
Pass 2, 33.547699, 79.994095, 55.081436
Pass 3, 38.937275, 78.545067, 61.392326
Pass 4, 13.060877, 95.307434, 56.261383

Time in milliseconds(ms). (Lower is better). Min, Max, Avg
Pass 0, 18.563503, 67.428230, 21.082306
Pass 1, 13.134670, 23.976347, 17.215794
Pass 2, 12.500923, 29.808304, 18.154938
Pass 3, 12.731544, 25.682331, 16.288681
Pass 4, 10.492361, 76.564537, 17.774181

Frames under 16ms (for 60fps):
Pass 0: 0/445 frames (0.00%)
Pass 1: 103/544 frames (18.93%)
Pass 2: 101/509 frames (19.84%)
Pass 3: 277/569 frames (48.68%)
Pass 4: 2188/6078 frames (36.00%)

All High&FXAA,except Grass/Particles/Tess.Last Crimson driver,AF 16x,Tess 8x,Texture Filter High.

SuperPi 1MB=16s Xeon E5450 3.0GHz.


----------



## Balthasar85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> take it my friend
> 
> microcodes-p5ql-e-asus-1104.zip 648k .zip file


*The CPU works!*

















- Windows 7 does not start with "Intel C-STATE Tech" endabled, is this normal?
- I'm using the heatsink intel C2D E5200 stock. After IntelBurnTest @3Ghz the maximum temperature was 71°C. It is too high?
- Can I try overclock?

Cinebench R15 -> 3Ghz = 330cb
Cinebench R15 -> 3.6Ghz = 394cb

-EDIT-
IntelBurnTest -> 3Ghz, Vcore 1.08750v = *68°C*. It is ok?

(sorry for my bad English)


----------



## hurda

Not unusual, but don't try to overclock with the stock-cooler.


----------



## dacomputernerd

Hey guys,

I just wanted to share some love for this thread.
Running an X5470 @ 3.8Ghz (Multiplier dropped, so I can get 1600Mhz FSB)

It's got enough horsepower to make Fallout 4 run on High(ish) settings on my essentially 7 year old rig.

Running an R9 270x graphics card, and I'm CPU limited in most areas, but I still get ~30FPS, which is good enough for me.

Pretty incredible to be playing a new title with such performance on an old computer!

Cheers!

EDIT:



http://imgur.com/a6ZSL

Here are some usage graphs while playing FO4. Yellow line is GFX usage, Other 4 lines are CPU cores, blue line is system RAM usage.


----------



## ninjagordy

Well guys , X5470 is running 24/7 @ 4.2ghz coupled with a GTX750 and in my daughters room , she loves it.... much faster than her current generation FM2 AMD previous set up!! 

thanks for all the help!!


----------



## Balthasar85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurda*
> 
> Not unusual, but don't try to overclock with the stock-cooler.


I decided to listen to your advice. I changed the stock heatsink of the Core 2 Duo E5200 (FAN 0.20A) with the stock heatsink Pentium 4 511 (FAN 0.28A). The heat sink is older but it is better and bigger!









Now @3Ghz the maximum temperature is *60°C* with IBT!
What is the recommended maximum temperature in overclocking?
Thanks so much!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dacomputernerd*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I just wanted to share some love for this thread.
> Running an X5470 @ 3.8Ghz (Multiplier dropped, so I can get 1600Mhz FSB)
> It's got enough horsepower to make Fallout 4 run on High(ish) settings on my essentially 7 year old rig.
> Running an R9 270x graphics card, and I'm CPU limited in most areas, but I still get ~30FPS, which is good enough for me.
> Pretty incredible to be playing a new title with such performance on an old computer!
> Cheers!
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a6ZSL
> 
> Here are some usage graphs while playing FO4. Yellow line is GFX usage, Other 4 lines are CPU cores, blue line is system RAM usage.


Congratulations friend!
I do this overclock to play Fallout 4! In which resolution you play?


----------



## SmOgER

Ok, let's talk OC, I have an interesting hypothetical idea.









You see, when benchmarking, my CPU power usage hovers around 140W. But when stress testing, it shoots to as high as low 200s. So I was thinking, maybe it is possible to somehow limit the power usage from windows? If I limited it to let's say 190W, I could actually overclock substantially more without the cost of much increased heat.
On real-life load for benchmarks and games it would work on full power mos of the time, but during stress testing the power limit will kick in (by decreasing the % load on CPU) to cool it down and even improve stability? This way I could have the performance of let's say 4.5 - 4.6Ghz Harpertown 99% of the time without having to deal with heat and stability issues that usually come with it. Also, high clocks would work insanely good for improving single-threaded performance.

The only potential issue I see with this is stability when you are not fully booted to windows with power limit being inactive, but it shouldn't be a big deal really. especially if you (hypothetically) set up power limit as a windows service.

EDIT: Tested RMClock and ThrottleStop. Although they somewhat prove that software can be definitely capable of what I'am after, those 2 specific apps are crucially missing accurate controls (setting cpu bclk, multi or ideally % limit of load for SPECIFIC power draw in W or specific temp).

*Having something like --->* 185W power draw = limit CPU usage of EACH core to 80% (wouldn't want to just drop the load of one random core while leaving others to pointlessly run much warmer)
82C on x core = again, limit CPU core usage to 80% for this exact core regardless of total power draw (this will prevent the core from overheating/crashing when running single threaded stress tests) *<--- would be PERFECT.*

And by usage, I literally mean usage, not multi or fsb(bclk).


----------



## santerino

Honestly the time for OC that kind of CPU (775/771) is over.
What do you want to prove with that power hog CPU? 200W for a cpu is madness in the year 2015.









Wojton do a great job here and I thank him for that.


----------



## SmOgER

200W isn't exactly madness especially if we'd look at AMD lol.

LGA775 might not be at it's youth, bus pushing its best chips at 4Ghz+ still gives you performance levels close to i5-2400 which IMO is not a point yet at which upgrade should be considered a must.
I mean, in terms of raw performance those chips still quite comfortably beat MUCH newer CPUs like , i3-4330 or FM2+ X4 750K, not to mention AMDs flagship (?) of APUs A10-7870K.


----------



## smak420

Agree, amd newest generation can compare with 4 generation old intel (lol)

Im amazed how my X5460 on 4.2 ghz destroy FX 8350....not to mention power consumption

Simple truth is, without fanboy stuff....amd is for people who cant afford intel/nvidia route...i rather buy used old i5/i7 than amd flagship


----------



## mouacyk

X5470 @ 4.6GHz: 6,924, should be around 225W for this massive OC (no references sorry)
FX-8350 @ 4.6GHz: 9,533
, ~300 Watts


----------



## nick1electro

sorry to interupt but i have q6600 on my mobo and some some very cool benchmarks online about E5440.
a friend of mine gave it to me for 30 bucks. soo i took the q6600 out and installed E5440 after doing the modifications in the socket.
so far so good. everything works fine. cpu seems quite fast. one thing that im thinking though is: IS IT WORTH IT, DITCHING Q6600 AND INSTALLING E5440? is it really better than q6600? some say Q6600 performs way better on GAMES because its optimized to do so.
anyway i dont know. so far everything looks the same. same speed and response on my pc after swapping.

this is my mobo btw

ASUS P5G41T-M LX2/GB/LPT


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick1electro*
> 
> sorry to interupt but i have q6600 on my mobo and some some very cool benchmarks online about E5440.
> a friend of mine gave it to me for 30 bucks. soo i took the q6600 out and installed E5440 after doing the modifications in the socket.
> so far so good. everything works fine. cpu seems quite fast. one thing that im thinking though is: IS IT WORTH IT, DITCHING Q6600 AND INSTALLING E5440? is it really better than q6600? some say Q6600 performs way better on GAMES because its optimized to do so.
> anyway i dont know. so far everything looks the same. same speed and response on my pc after swapping.
> 
> this is my mobo btw
> 
> ASUS P5G41T-M LX2/GB/LPT


The E5440 is a bit better in some aspects, it's 45nm vs the 6600's 65nm which would provide lower power usage, possibly higher performance per clock (not sure) and 4MB more of L2 cache. Though it does have a slightly lower multi and runs at a higher FSB by default (1333 vs 1066) so it may not overclock as well, but I wouldn't want to oc a quad with that board as it's severely lacking in the vrm area.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick1electro*
> 
> sorry to interupt but i have q6600 on my mobo and some some very cool benchmarks online about E5440.
> a friend of mine gave it to me for 30 bucks. soo i took the q6600 out and installed E5440 after doing the modifications in the socket.
> so far so good. everything works fine. cpu seems quite fast. one thing that im thinking though is: IS IT WORTH IT, DITCHING Q6600 AND INSTALLING E5440? is it really better than q6600? some say Q6600 performs way better on GAMES because its optimized to do so.
> anyway i dont know. so far everything looks the same. same speed and response on my pc after swapping.
> 
> this is my mobo btw
> 
> ASUS P5G41T-M LX2/GB/LPT


E5440 is faster than Q6600 in every way imaginable.

Roughly, E5440 @ 3.1Ghz = Q6600 @ 3.6Ghz

and stock E5440 is about 25% faster than stock Q6600, or to be even more exact:
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/53?vs=50 (E5440=Q9550 Same chip different name)


----------



## Steveoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjagordy*
> 
> Well guys , X5470 is running 24/7 @ 4.2ghz coupled with a GTX750 and in my daughters room , she loves it.... much faster than her current generation FM2 AMD previous set up!!
> 
> thanks for all the help!!


Yup its great, my daughters pc I built her at the start of this year was just for minecraft, but shes turned into a bit of a gamer. Going from a q6600 @ 2.4 to an x5460 @ 3.3 with the extra cache is a big improvement. With the gtx 570 its ran really well, and even with the 670 now it still utilises the GPU 99% when needed.

No need to move up to more expensive i5 or i7 setups and total rebuild.

Highly recommend an ssd for the OS drive though if she doesn't have one already, made the old thing massively faster.


----------



## santerino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> 200W isn't exactly madness especially if we'd look at AMD lol.
> 
> LGA775 might not be at it's youth, bus pushing its best chips at 4Ghz+ still gives you performance levels close to i5-2400 which IMO is not a point yet at which upgrade should be considered a must.
> I mean, in terms of raw performance those chips still quite comfortably beat MUCH newer CPUs like , i3-4330 or FM2+ X4 750K, not to mention AMDs flagship (?) of APUs A10-7870K.


Amd CPUs X4/FX are out of the question,they are obsolete.Ivy or Sandy are the best in their class.


----------



## smak420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steveoz*
> 
> Yup its great, my daughters pc I built her at the start of this year was just for minecraft, but shes turned into a bit of a gamer. Going from a q6600 @ 2.4 to an x5460 @ 3.3 with the extra cache is a big improvement. With the gtx 570 its ran really well, and even with the 670 now it still utilises the GPU 99% when needed.
> 
> No need to move up to more expensive i5 or i7 setups and total rebuild.
> 
> Highly recommend an ssd for the OS drive though if she doesn't have one already, made the old thing massively faster.


Agree, i got dirt cheap Intel X25-M 40 gb SSD sata 2 new for like 20$ year ago....plenty of space for Windows 10 and updates... is not fastest one but who cares, it have access time of 0.1 ms and i cant imagine using PC without one anymore.. windows boot and shut down blazing fast


----------



## nick1electro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> E5440 is faster than Q6600 in every way imaginable.
> 
> Roughly, E5440 @ 3.1Ghz = Q6600 @ 3.6Ghz
> 
> and stock E5440 is about 25% faster than stock Q6600, or to be even more exact:
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/53?vs=50 (E5440=Q9550 Same chip different name)


thanks guys. so far so good.
the only issue that i seem to have is that when i open the computer i get this message for FEW SECS.

*BEFORE UPDATING BIOS*



*AFTER UPDATING BIOS*



and this is a photo of my BIOS. I HAVE UPDATED IT TO THE LATEST VARESION BUT I KEEP GETTING THIS MESSAGE AT THE BEGINING.
soo i guess now the full potential of my CPU are not unlocked (according to this message)



CPU-Z seems to read everything fine.


any ideas on how to fix it? or is it a wrong message because the socket is 775 and i have installed 771 cpu??
HELP


----------



## hurda

As long as it works properly, including all the special stuff like hardware-virtualisation and sse4, let the bios show whatever it wants.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick1electro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> E5440 is faster than Q6600 in every way imaginable.
> 
> Roughly, E5440 @ 3.1Ghz = Q6600 @ 3.6Ghz
> 
> and stock E5440 is about 25% faster than stock Q6600, or to be even more exact:
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/53?vs=50 (E5440=Q9550 Same chip different name)
> 
> 
> 
> thanks guys. so far so good.
> the only issue that i seem to have is that when i open the computer i get this message for FEW SECS.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *BEFORE UPDATING BIOS*
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER UPDATING BIOS*
> 
> 
> 
> and this is a photo of my BIOS. I HAVE UPDATED IT TO THE LATEST VARESION BUT I KEEP GETTING THIS MESSAGE AT THE BEGINING.
> soo i guess now the full potential of my CPU are not unlocked (according to this message)
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z seems to read everything fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas on how to fix it? or is it a wrong message because the socket is 775 and i have installed 771 cpu??
> HELP
Click to expand...

Likely the BIOS missing the microcode for your CPU.


----------



## unclewebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick1electro*
> 
> any ideas on how to fix it?


Sometimes when the bios does not recognize a CPU, it will boot up into Windows but it might be stuck using the 6 multiplier so will not run at its full rated speed. Run any simple benchmark program to put a load on your CPU to make sure it is using the 8.5 multiplier. If it does, the bios message is just an inconvenience. If the multiplier is stuck at 6X when the CPU is loaded, give ThrottleStop a try. It will let you adjust the multiplier and hopefully get your CPU up to full speed.


----------



## nick1electro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Likely the BIOS missing the microcode for your CPU.


damn it. how do i fix this?
is it true that now the cpu's full potential isnt unleased? (according to the bios statments)

everything seems to work fine though, temp is really low aswell 35 celcius only.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick1electro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Likely the BIOS missing the microcode for your CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> damn it. how do i fix this?
> *is it true that now the cpu's full potential isnt unleased?* (according to the bios statments)
> 
> everything seems to work fine though, temp is really low aswell 35 celcius only.
Click to expand...

Not necessarily. Did you follow unclewebb suggestion above to make sure whether your CPU can use highest multiplier or not?


----------



## nick1electro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Not necessarily. Did you follow unclewebb suggestion above to make sure whether your CPU can use highest multiplier or not?


THIS IS IDLE



AND THIS IS UNDER 100% CPU LOAD



soo what do guys think??


----------



## kizwan

@nick1electro, that's look good. Your CPU can use the highest multiplier. As far as I can tell your CPU is working properly. You can ignore the BIOS message.


----------



## hurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Likely the BIOS missing the microcode for your CPU.


The CPU-Z-screen above shows SSE4.1 and VT-x...


----------



## SmOgER

It may even work properly as in BIOS guessed the supported CPU instructions right, but it's still missing the microcode and that's why you get that message.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurda*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Likely the BIOS missing the microcode for your CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> The CPU-Z-screen above shows SSE4.1 and VT-x...
Click to expand...

I was referring to the BIOS message. The missing microcode is what trigger the BIOS message.


----------



## egiles14

First of all, many thanks to this forum as I would have never known about the details and procedures for the LGA771 to 775 mod without it. I just happened to be browsing Craigslist one evening looking for some used components, and saw someone selling a modified Xeon LGA 771 CPU that would work in the 775 socket. A quick Google search brought me here, and with all of the great advice I know have my own Xeon LGA775 desktop.

The information came at the right time, as I had just retired my 7 year old work computer that I had built. This computer literally ran 24/7/365 for 7 years with only one power supply failure, and a couple of hard drive and operating system upgrades. It really didn't need upgrading as it was still more than meeting my needs at work, but the upgrade bug bit and I built a new system that consists of a MSI Z170A M7 motherboard, Intel Core i7-6700K CPU, Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO CPU cooler, 8GB RAM, EVGA GTX 960 4GB video, Samsung 512GB 850 Pro SSD, WD 3TB data drive, EVGA 550W power supply, and Antec P100 case. Needless to say, it is super fast in comparison to what I had.

But back on point...my just retired system had an Asus P5K-Pro MB, Intel Core 2 Duo E8400, 6GB RAM, EVGA 500w PS, AMD Radeon HD3870, all in an Antec 300 case. I went ahead and ordered the later stepping Intel Xeon X5460 CPU as well as the mod sticker off of eBay. I then realized that a board based off of the Intel P45 chipset might be a better bet, and just so happened we had another retired system with an Asus P5Q motherboard. So I updated the BIOS with the required microcode, installed the X5460 onto the Asus P5Q, and bought another Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO for cooling. I upgraded to 8GB of RAM, and installed a Mushkin 240GB SSD as the boot drive. I also replaced the aging Radeon HD3870 with a PNY GTX 960 2GB card that I snagged for $135 total after discounts on Jet.com.

The results? After only upping the FSB to 433MHz, the system is happily running at 4.1GHz with no errors at this time. I have made no other changes in the BIOS. It has only been a day or so running, but everyday performance is excellent. I plan to use this as a seconday gaming computer at home-if I can find a spot for it. What little PC gaming I do, I use my new Lenovo Y500 laptop with i7 Skylake CPU and GTX 960 4GB discrete graphics.


As far as my Asus P5K-Pro MB that's no longer used, I do have a retired IBM server that has an Intel Xeon E5440 that's just waiting to be used...I don't have a need for a third desktop, but may just do it for the heck of it.

Anyway, that's my long drawn-out LGA771 to 775 story. I don't know if I will push the CPU any further as I am happy with a 1GHz OC for now. Once I get some games installed and test them out I'll go from there.


----------



## Sildur

Finally got my x5450 up and running on that dell vostro 220 MB. Installed win10 x64 on it, however system seems to be quite laggy, lots of mouse stuttering and such. (Cpu load is nowhere near 100%)

Could a microcode update fix those issues? Can't really make out what would cause this stuttering performance on desktop.

EDIT: Updating the microcodes improved it a little, but there's still a lot of stuttering going on, cpu load is arround 40% ish on desktop apparently. Is win10 just to much for that CPU? Would downgrade to win7 then I guess.

EDIT2: It's even super slow when I try to install a different OS, takes about 15mins to get to the setup window to configure language and such. Any ideas?

EDIT3: Installed win7 32bit, still stuttering like crazy. Northbridge is kinda hot, could that throttle the system somehow? If not this mod probably doesn't work well with the mobo from the dell vostro 220.


----------



## SmOgER

@egiles14 is your vcore on auto? Cause it's definitely higher than stock. Have you stressed tessed it?
Btw, leaving everything on auto is strongly not advisable as things like PLL sometimes get severely over-volted.


----------



## egiles14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> @egiles14 is your vcore on auto? Cause it's definitely higher than stock. Have you stressed tessed it?
> Btw, leaving everything on auto is strongly not advisable as things like PLL sometimes get severely over-volted.


Yes, it is on Auto...I admit that I noticed that, but I am not sure what the recommended voltages are for the X5460. I need to read up on all the adjustable overclocking parameters in the Asus BIOS and make necessary adjustments. I did lower the FSB back down to 400MHz, bringing the CPU down to 3.8GHz as later on yesterday I did have some odd things happen with .NET crashing a few times. I was thinking it was due to the RAM being stressed and being ran as DDR2 867MHz. Things settled down after that.

Any suggestions on the correct parameters I should shoot for would be greatly appreciated. I used to overclock all my CPU's years ago, but haven't done it that much since the Celeron 300a days.


----------



## ZunaGuru

I just got a Xeon E5440 for my EP45-DS3R flashed with Latest Version from (Shonk) F11i, the only minor issue is I cant load OS if I enable Speedstep, all other Options are Working Virtualize / C1E etc. Any suggestions ? Thanks


----------



## nick1electro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> @nick1electro, that's look good. Your CPU can use the highest multiplier. As far as I can tell your CPU is working properly. You can ignore the BIOS message.


nice thanks for the help. soo everything is fine and
, since i get very low temps 20 degrees.
do u recomend a small overclok in order to increase performance or will that make my
system unstable, since i dont know weather the motherboard is "overclock-friendly" ?


----------



## Head1c

Hi guys i've been reading this thread since im having a few problems i need assistance with.
I have an e5440 c0 on a mobo asus p5g41t-m lx, the issue is that it boots to bios but after saving the settings on bios it restarts and the fans turns for a few secs and it turn off, then run for a few secs again and turn off,..
I ve already patch the microcodes on the lastest bios
(the cpu was brought with the mod already done, soldered)


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick1electro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> @nick1electro, that's look good. Your CPU can use the highest multiplier. As far as I can tell your CPU is working properly. You can ignore the BIOS message.
> 
> 
> 
> nice thanks for the help. soo everything is fine and
> , since i get very low temps 20 degrees.
> do u recomend a small overclok in order to increase performance or will that make my
> system unstable, since i dont know weather the motherboard is "overclock-friendly" ?
Click to expand...

Yeah, overclock if possible. I don't know about your motherboard overclockability but it should be able to handle mild overclock.


----------



## hurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZunaGuru*
> 
> I just got a Xeon E5440 for my EP45-DS3R flashed with Latest Version from (Shonk) F11i, the only minor issue is I cant load OS if I enable Speedstep, all other Options are Working Virtualize / C1E etc. Any suggestions ? Thanks


Can you boot it with SS enabled when the Xeon is not overclocked?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Head1c*
> 
> Hi guys i've been reading this thread since im having a few problems i need assistance with.
> I have an e5440 c0 on a mobo asus p5g41t-m lx, the issue is that it boots to bios but after saving the settings on bios it restarts and the fans turns for a few secs and it turn off, then run for a few secs again and turn off,..
> I ve already patch the microcodes on the lastest bios
> (the cpu was brought with the mod already done, soldered)


Does it even show the Power-On-Self-Test, or does it only boot into BIOS?


----------



## Head1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurda*
> 
> Does it even show the Power-On-Self-Test, or does it only boot into BIOS?


It does show post and ask me "please enter setup to recover bios setting." the i press F1 to enter the bios and after i save settings it doesnt start anymore.








Can it be a fsb problem? i think my mobo only has 1333(oc) in asus website.


----------



## SmOgER

That's a message of failed overclock.

Are you sure your RAM is at least 1333Mhz?

If it is, next step would be to try increasing the VTT and NB/MCH voltages and eventually lowering the RAM ratio and see where it boots.


----------



## Head1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> That's a message of failed overclock.
> 
> Are you sure your RAM is at least 1333Mhz?
> 
> If it is, next step would be to try increasing the VTT and NB/MCH voltages and eventually lowering the RAM ratio and see where it boots.


The thing is, i am not even overclocking. my ram reads at 1066 in post, i tried to change voltages around still no boot


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Head1c*
> 
> The thing is, i am not even overclocking. my ram reads at 1066 in post, i tried to change voltages around still no boot


Is your RAM rated for only 1066Mhz?
try to drop your RAM multi and boot at 333FSB / 1066Mhz RAM.

If no go, try 315FSB.


----------



## Head1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Is your RAM rated for only 1066Mhz?
> try to drop your RAM multi and boot at 333FSB / 1066Mhz RAM.
> 
> If no go, try 315FSB.


my ram is kingston valueram kvr1333D3n9/4g, so its 1333 ram. tried both no boot, maybe the board its just not compatible?


----------



## SmOgER

Well if it POSTS to BIOS it should be compatible. I haven't read your previous posts, but have you injected the microcodes?


----------



## Head1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Well if it POSTS to BIOS it should be compatible. I haven't read your previous posts, but have you injected the microcodes?


yes, i even tried with older versions of the bios with microcodes still no luck


----------



## Sildur

Looks like that dell vostro 220 mobo is just crap. Any recommended motherboards to go for? Processor is the xeon x5450, 4gb ddr2 800mhz.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sildur*
> 
> Looks like that dell vostro 220 mobo is just crap. Any recommended motherboards to go for? Processor is the xeon x5450, 4gb ddr2 800mhz.


What kind of gpu are you using? If your using the integrated gpu that would cause lag for sure.

I assuming you want something mATX, the Asus P5Q-EM or P5Q-VM don't look too bad. I don't know much about 775 boards though so it might be best to wait until someone else chimes in with some suggestions.


----------



## Sildur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> What kind of gpu are you using? If your using the integrated gpu that would cause lag for sure.
> 
> I assuming you want something mATX, the Asus P5Q-EM or P5Q-VM don't look too bad. I don't know much about 775 boards though so it might be best to wait until someone else chimes in with some suggestions.


Asus GT640. No matter what it just wouldn't stop with the stuttering and somewhat high cpu usage during idleing. Saw that pretty much everyone else with a dell vostro 220 board suffers from those issues. There's one that got it running smoothly by using one of those mac osx.

As you can tell by the GPU this build isn't meant for some serious gaming, it's meant to be a lower end system for my Sister to do some school stuff or playing games like minecraft. (Got the GPU for free, because it didn't fit into the small case of a friend lol.)

Puh those two boards cost arround 100$, 150$ with shipping costs. That's like the price of a h81 board + g3258 lol. (Pentium g3258 wouldn't work well with MC because of it's two cores)


----------



## ZunaGuru

Does the Same on Stock or OC after Award Message I get a black screen with a cursor Flashing and it just hungs there no alt+ctrl+del etc works just hard reset.


----------



## jwkk

It will work on the Asus Commando?


----------



## Darksamaritan

Hello all,

I want to try out this mod and would like some expert advice on which CPU would be best to match up with my Motherboard. I will try to help by providing some information on my motherboard and PC spec. I tried to figure this out on my own, but after about 50 pages of posts about p45's and other chipsets and with 800 pages to go, I though I would just ask those of you with more experience.

So, which Xeon should I order? Of course I want it to suceed, but I'd also like to get the best OC possible for my PC. Thanks!

Mainboard

Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L (rev.2)
http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-Gigabyte/GA-P35-DS3L(rev._2.0).html

As you can see above, this board does support Core 2 Extremes up to the QX9770. It has a max TDP of 136.

GA-P35-DS3L.txt 81k .txt file


----------



## velqn

Hi gents,

I am not part of this "crazy" 775->771 mod and I have to say I am blown away by the results! As you can see by the subject I have bought a Xeon X5460, E stepping, C0 Revision.

I am running that beast on a modded Asus P5Q pro mobo and cooling that 120W beast with another "beast" - Noctua NH-C14 - that I had to buy, now ranked 3 in top 5 for air coolers.

So I am being able to get stable results (OCCT/Prime/LinX/etc) at ~ 4 Ghz, with just upping a little bit the CPU PPL to 1.54 and using

Multiplier: 9.5
FSB: 420

Now - I have tried to read all the topics on X5460 and similar and same mobo chipset to understand the best possible options/results for clock. I am now on 3.9ghz running 30-40 C temp idle and max 70 when under heavy synthetic load. Outside of the synthetic world I have checked with various games like Ryse/GTA V/Assasins Creed Syndicate/Witcher 3 that... I even do not need 4ghz and > 4ghz just for gaming/movies.

I was able to boot on 4.4ghz and boot even in windows but it was not stable and I had to up the Vcore to 1.5 but then temps go 80 under load, which is just 5 till it hits TJ max









So now I am running with this settings:



As you can see I went from 9.5x multiplier to 9.0x to get more FSB - machine seems pretty stable, but I am wondering...

Since the games not really need all that crazy 4ghz and 4ghz +, for decent game playing and better overall results, what would you choose?

1) Going with higher multiplier and lower speed - but hit more CPU ghz?
2) Lower multiplier - higher FSB, dont care about CPU ghz but stability?

I have bought a Radeon R9 280X Vapor-X to complement the Xeon 5460 and that is the perfect companion







)

Gents, are there anywhere written bios settings/instructions for overclocking that beast with a P5Q board or similar chipset? I have found some videos on youtube, and I have read here a lot of posts but they are limited to CPU PPL, NB Voltage, FSB termination and Vcore Voltage, is there a more complimentary guide?

What is your choice for X5460 or similar Xeons?

Is lower multiplier really resulting into less Vcore on the CPU? This is what I can read from the software monitors, but I am not sure?

What is the best tested with time rock stable 4ghz Xeon x5460 setup on a PQ5 board with a decent cooling on air, like mine?


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velqn*
> 
> Hi gents,
> 
> I am not part of this "crazy" 775->771 mod and I have to say I am blown away by the results! As you can see by the subject I have bought a Xeon X5460, E stepping, C0 Revision.
> 
> I am running that beast on a modded Asus P5Q pro mobo and cooling that 120W beast with another "beast" - Noctua NH-C14 - that I had to buy, now ranked 3 in top 5 for air coolers.
> 
> So I am being able to get stable results (OCCT/Prime/LinX/etc) at ~ 4 Ghz, with just upping a little bit the CPU PPL to 1.54 and using
> 
> Multiplier: 9.5
> FSB: 420
> 
> Now - I have tried to read all the topics on X5460 and similar and same mobo chipset to understand the best possible options/results for clock. I am now on 3.9ghz running 30-40 C temp idle and max 70 when under heavy synthetic load. Outside of the synthetic world I have checked with various games like Ryse/GTA V/Assasins Creed Syndicate/Witcher 3 that... I even do not need 4ghz and > 4ghz just for gaming/movies.
> 
> I was able to boot on 4.4ghz and boot even in windows but it was not stable and I had to up the Vcore to 1.5 but then temps go 80 under load, which is just 5 till it hits TJ max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I am running with this settings:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I went from 9.5x multiplier to 9.0x to get more FSB - machine seems pretty stable, but I am wondering...
> 
> Since the games not really need all that crazy 4ghz and 4ghz +, for decent game playing and better overall results, what would you choose?
> 
> 1) Going with higher multiplier and lower speed - but hit more CPU ghz?
> 2) Lower multiplier - higher FSB, dont care about CPU ghz but stability?
> 
> I have bought a Radeon R9 280X Vapor-X to complement the Xeon 5460 and that is the perfect companion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Gents, are there anywhere written bios settings/instructions for overclocking that beast with a P5Q board or similar chipset? I have found some videos on youtube, and I have read here a lot of posts but they are limited to CPU PPL, NB Voltage, FSB termination and Vcore Voltage, is there a more complimentary guide?
> 
> What is your choice for X5460 or similar Xeons?
> 
> Is lower multiplier really resulting into less Vcore on the CPU? This is what I can read from the software monitors, but I am not sure?
> 
> What is the best tested with time rock stable 4ghz Xeon x5460 setup on a PQ5 board with a decent cooling on air, like mine?


You are fine up till 1.45 volts tbh. Stay Under 1.4 though if you want it to last more than 2 years though. I would go for more fsb and more ghz.


----------



## Sildur

Is the GA-G31M-ES2L any good for the xeon mod in general? Would put my xeon x5450 in there if so..


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sildur*
> 
> Is the GA-G31M-ES2L any good for the xeon mod in general? Would put my xeon x5450 in there if so..


i mean if you dont plan on overclocking alot sure why not. But g31 chipsets are generally a bust when it comes to overclocking.


----------



## hurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darksamaritan*
> 
> So, which Xeon should I order? Of course I want it to suceed, but I'd also like to get the best OC possible for my PC. Thanks!


X5460/X5470, I guess.


----------



## Sildur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> i mean if you dont plan on overclocking alot sure why not. But g31 chipsets are generally a bust when it comes to overclocking.


Yeah heard that it's not that good for overclocking, but I don't have a cooler for that anyways, so all I'm looking for is a replacement for that dell vostro 220 board since it doesn't work well at all.


----------



## cdoublejj

does any one have the bios for the *maximus II gene*

EDIT:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/2630#post_21955138


----------



## cdoublejj

my friend just did it with the maximus II gene and *NO* modded bios and the x5450 is recognized


----------



## velqn

Tnx mate!

Well in games CPU is 30-50% maxed out, not more than 50%, I am not sure if I actually need more than 3.9 unless for mining or ripping/coding/processing something... but honestly i would prefer to be 4 gigz too
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> i mean if you dont plan on overclocking alot sure why not. But g31 chipsets are generally a bust when it comes to overclocking.


Hi mate, thanks for the response.

Actually what I did is I went for 447 FSB and 8.5X multiplier, in that way I get 3.8 ghz but with a faster FSB and bandwith, did test in GTAV, 40-60 FPS most of the time, which is what I want and the best is that CPU tems are 40-62 which ain`t that bad, when burning it with synthetic tests it gets to 70-75.

I am using Noctua NH-C14 but with the ultra low noise adapters - spinning those 14mm beasts with 600-800 rpm.

That works for me... I am not sure I want to max out the X5460 to more than 3.8 ghz for GTAV especially, probably other CPU intensive games will need more CPU ghz...

So question is, with Asus P5Q pro and X5460 - is 3.8ghz a "lame" overclock, considering that I got good air heatsink?

tnx!


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velqn*
> 
> Tnx mate!
> 
> Well in games CPU is 30-50% maxed out, not more than 50%, I am not sure if I actually need more than 3.9 unless for mining or ripping/coding/processing something... but honestly i would prefer to be 4 gigz too
> Hi mate, thanks for the response.
> 
> Actually what I did is I went for 447 FSB and 8.5X multiplier, in that way I get 3.8 ghz but with a faster FSB and bandwith, did test in GTAV, 40-60 FPS most of the time, which is what I want and the best is that CPU tems are 40-62 which ain`t that bad, when burning it with synthetic tests it gets to 70-75.
> 
> I am using Noctua NH-C14 but with the ultra low noise adapters - spinning those 14mm beasts with 600-800 rpm.
> 
> That works for me... I am not sure I want to max out the X5460 to more than 3.8 ghz for GTAV especially, probably other CPU intensive games will need more CPU ghz...
> 
> So question is, with Asus P5Q pro and X5460 - is 3.8ghz a "lame" overclock, considering that I got good air heatsink?
> 
> tnx!


its not bad by far,But the processor still has alot in it. You would need more cooling though. A 3.8 quad is enough for most games tbh i notice a 3 fps difference from going from 3.8 to 4.1 on my i7 920..... A i7 is your next step up..


----------



## Flauzer

Hi guys, more or less the same here...ie *ASUS P5G41T-M LE* with XEON *e5430.*

The same cpu I tried unsuccessfully with a P5K (few threads ago), now it works great with this different mobo.

Just some questions:

1) there is a way to warn *delidded* site http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/
that this mod with ASUS P5K MVM/S does not work ? (I only left a reply, but I don't know how to write directly to them)

Quote:


> with P5k MVM/S WortMann: black screen and won't boot.
> Microcode added and tested with E5430 and E5440.


2) Just a suggestion: can I reach the 3.5GHz ?
DDR3 RAM ????
TDP 35 - 136 http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-ASUS/P5G41T-M_LE.html

Thanks in advance.


----------



## velqn

Hello guys,

I have decided to lower the multiple of the X5460 and raise the FSB, benchmarks well all better, memory bandwidth better and etc, all the goodies that comes when you raise FSB.

This is the setup I have right now:


So, now, guys, I am having all my voltage settings in bios on AUTO - question is, should I override them and replace it, i.e. set for vcore 1.3500 (that`s should be stock max vcore for X5460) for better stability?

I have been able to run all kind of synth tests on the auto settings, and was observing the vcore with hardware info going 1.32 and a little bit above.

If I am stable now, which I am, any benefit if setting custom settings?

When I have tried to set vcore to 1.3500 when priming I get over 1.3500 even 1.36 and on auto I get max 1.344... so better temps.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velqn*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I have decided to lower the multiple of the X5460 and raise the FSB, benchmarks well all better, memory bandwidth better and etc, all the goodies that comes when you raise FSB.
> 
> This is the setup I have right now:
> 
> 
> So, now, guys, I am having all my voltage settings in bios on AUTO - question is, should I override them and replace it, i.e. set for vcore 1.3500 (that`s should be stock max vcore for X5460) for better stability?
> 
> I have been able to run all kind of synth tests on the auto settings, and was observing the vcore with hardware info going 1.32 and a little bit above.
> 
> If I am stable now, which I am, any benefit if setting custom settings?
> 
> When I have tried to set vcore to 1.3500 when priming I get over 1.3500 even 1.36 and on auto I get max 1.344... so better temps.


Don't use auto settings. It can and will set your voltages too high and cause instability/fry your parts over time. Manually set cpu vtt and northbridge voltages atleast


----------



## velqn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Don't use auto settings. It can and will set your voltages too high and cause instability/fry your parts over time. Manually set cpu vtt and northbridge voltages atleast


Yes, but that`s the thing - with CPU voltage to auto - burning the hell out of the Xeon is getting it to 1.344 - and when I try to set something close to it it cause instability/BSOD - so I need to set 1.35 - when I do this in the stress tests it goes up to 1.36 but not only on heavy load, my idel temps/vcore are also up










Anyway, what are the recommend settings for a slight 20-30% CPU X5460 overclock? I read too many options on the thread


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velqn*
> 
> Yes, but that`s the thing - with CPU voltage to auto - burning the hell out of the Xeon is getting it to 1.344 - and when I try to set something close to it it cause instability/BSOD - so I need to set 1.35 - when I do this in the stress tests it goes up to 1.36 but not only on heavy load, my idel temps/vcore are also up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what are the recommend settings for a slight 20-30% CPU X5460 overclock? I read too many options on the thread


Your vcore settings are fine. Vtt shouldn't I above 1.4. You need to set that manually


----------



## Gigaquad

Hey guys! I just found this mod, bought the stickers and tried it out. 100% works in a Gigabyte P35-DS3P without any bios updates (F12 {latest} stock Bios).

Best 28.00 I ever spent. And I was just wondering how I'd get to talk the "little lady" into a new computer for 2016. Before my CPU usage on a machine running an E8800 at 3.0 ghz with three VM's running and Outlook 2016, Bitcoin core, and about 120 Firefox tabs would idle around 65-75% CPU usage. Now I'm seeing 10-16%. Oh my friggin gosh this is gravy!

Thanks for the how-to, OP! You win my portion of the Internet for today!

Now to fiddle with overclocking. The FSB trick at 9.5 multiplier doesn't seem to want to work - She just reboots. I'll post settings etc when I get it running well if I get it close to 4.0 - This is with an SLNAP btw.


----------



## cdoublejj

WORKING Maximus II Gen bios!!!!!!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1585334/overclocking-maximus-ii-gene-with-an-x5450#post_24735768


----------



## velqn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Your vcore settings are fine. Vtt shouldn't I above 1.4. You need to set that manually


Tnx!

So for 3.82Ghz - 8.5x447 - I am using this BIOS settings incl. voltage. Guys, any suggestions? I dont want to go over 3.82.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velqn*
> 
> Tnx!
> 
> So for 3.82Ghz - 8.5x447 - I am using this BIOS settings incl. voltage. Guys, any suggestions? I dont want to go over 3.82.


Start off with 1.3 fsb termination 1.3 nb voltage and you might actually be able to lower your vcore tbh. 1.22 fsb term is low for 400+fsb


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sildur*
> 
> Yeah heard that it's not that good for overclocking, but I don't have a cooler for that anyways, so all I'm looking for is a replacement for that dell vostro 220 board since it doesn't work well at all.


It will do that. You really cant find cheap 775 boards that overclock well anymore...


----------



## velqn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Start off with 1.3 fsb termination 1.3 nb voltage and you might actually be able to lower your vcore tbh. 1.22 fsb term is low for 400+fsb


Thanks mate, that`s really cool!

I upped NB+FST term/VTT and now dropped Vcore to 1.320 - so now it maxes out at 74degree on interlburn test and 50-60 in games. Will try to lower vcore further more.

Tnx for the tip!


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velqn*
> 
> Thanks mate, that`s really cool!
> 
> I upped NB+FST term/VTT and now dropped Vcore to 1.320 - so now it maxes out at 74degree on interlburn test and 50-60 in games. Will try to lower vcore further more.
> 
> Tnx for the tip!


No problem. That chip will do north of 4ghz with ease.


----------



## velqn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> No problem. That chip will do north of 4ghz with ease.


Keep lowering the vcore, now down to min = 1.272







In CPU-Z

Whole point is, I can go up back to 4ghz, but I want to make it ready for spring/summer, where I have 30 inside the flat (no AC), so want to keep it max til 70 under super heavy load, so that in the summer the clock will survive.

Had to write off some of the FSB from 447 to 445 so dropped from 3.8 to 3.782 - but that dont matter - now i am hitting max 67 in intel burn test and OCCT, which is absolutely perfect.

So let`s say the clock is summer ready.

Many thanks for you help!


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velqn*
> 
> Keep lowering the vcore, now down to min = 1.272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In CPU-Z
> 
> Whole point is, I can go up back to 4ghz, but I want to make it ready for spring/summer, where I have 30 inside the flat (no AC), so want to keep it max til 70 under super heavy load, so that in the summer the clock will survive.
> 
> Had to write off some of the FSB from 447 to 445 so dropped from 3.8 to 3.782 - but that dont matter - now i am hitting max 67 in intel burn test and OCCT, which is absolutely perfect.
> 
> So let`s say the clock is summer ready.
> 
> Many thanks for you help!


No problem. Hey if it gets too hot during the summer just crank the fans a bit ;p


----------



## velqn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> No problem. Hey if it gets too hot during the summer just crank the fans a bit ;p


Definetly! Now I am enjoyng my silent setup - I am using the ultra low noise fan adapters for the Noctua NH-C14 - which is giving me 600-800 on the CPU (2 x 14mm Noctua Fans), I have another 2 fans (1 for the hdd and 1 taking air out of the CPU area) they are mounted to a fan controller - but Q-fan enabled, barealy working and another 12mm coolermaster on the side of the case)

But it`s magic, cant hear the PC working.

Btw - with this mobo (Asus PQ5 pro) + CPU (X5460) what clock/FSB would you have maintained?

Cause from 3.7 to 4.0ghz I notice just 1-5 fps in games, which ain`t worth the extra 10+ degrees on the CPU







*


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velqn*
> 
> Definetly! Now I am enjoyng my silent setup - I am using the ultra low noise fan adapters for the Noctua NH-C14 - which is giving me 600-800 on the CPU (2 x 14mm Noctua Fans), I have another 2 fans (1 for the hdd and 1 taking air out of the CPU area) they are mounted to a fan controller - but Q-fan enabled, barealy working and another 12mm coolermaster on the side of the case)
> 
> But it`s magic, cant hear the PC working.
> 
> Btw - with this mobo (Asus PQ5 pro) + CPU (X5460) what clock/FSB would you have maintained?
> 
> Cause from 3.7 to 4.0ghz I notice just 1-5 fps in games, which ain`t worth the extra 10+ degrees on the CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


somewhere along the lines of 4.4 and 500+fsb. I run a 360 rad and a 240 rad with deltas on it though lol...


----------



## cdoublejj

any one have a link to a p5k-e modded bios?


----------



## Laithan

Hey all I just found this thread.

Love my Xeon, still gets the job done well











4 sticks @ 1824Mhz, not bad










http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6718393


----------



## Sildur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> It will do that. You really cant find cheap 775 boards that overclock well anymore...


Alright then, ordered one for 40bucks, ty for the help.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Hey all I just found this thread.
> 
> Love my Xeon, still gets the job done well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 sticks @ 1824Mhz, not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6718393


That vcore is pretty high man. Don't expect more than 2 years outta that proc at them voltages


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> That vcore is pretty high man. Don't expect more than 2 years outta that proc at them voltages


Thank you for the warning I appreciate it.









I wouldn't do this on AIR of course, I agree with you that's too much long term on AIR. Right now it's on H2O (swiftech block) and under load it drops to 1.45v, lots of vdroop on these 790iU boards. I'm already way beyond 2 years at this point, it's hard to believe it is that old now! I had GTX8800's in SLI and now I have 980Ti's










30C distance to TjMax should be pretty safe I think and when she dies, I have a good excuse to upgrade (because Intel's CPUs for the last 8 years haven't convinced me







).


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Thank you for the warning I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't do this on AIR of course, I agree with you that's too much long term on AIR. Right now it's on H2O (swiftech block) and under load it drops to 1.45v, lots of vdroop on these 790iU boards. I'm already way beyond 2 years at this point, it's hard to believe it is that old now! I had GTX8800's in SLI and now I have 980Ti's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30C distance to TjMax should be pretty safe I think and when she dies, I have a good excuse to upgrade (because Intel's CPUs for the last 8 years haven't convinced me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Oh if your under water push it some more lol







. I run 1.45 inside windows on my i7 920 daily lol


----------



## Gigaquad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigaquad*
> 
> Hey guys! I just found this mod, bought the stickers and tried it out. 100% works in a Gigabyte P35-DS3P without any bios updates (F12 {latest} stock Bios).
> 
> Best 28.00 I ever spent. And I was just wondering how I'd get to talk the "little lady" into a new computer for 2016. Before my CPU usage on a machine running an E8800 at 3.0 ghz with three VM's running and Outlook 2016, Bitcoin core, and about 120 Firefox tabs would idle around 65-75% CPU usage. Now I'm seeing 10-16%. Oh my friggin gosh this is gravy!
> 
> Thanks for the how-to, OP! You win my portion of the Internet for today!
> 
> Now to fiddle with overclocking. The FSB trick at 9.5 multiplier doesn't seem to want to work - She just reboots. I'll post settings etc when I get it running well if I get it close to 4.0 - This is with an SLNAP btw.


I'm stable at 3.6 ghz now but for other P35 DS3P users - You have to disable "Enable legacy storage detection" in order to get a clock bump at all. I don't know why, but it works. Still fine tuning and I'll post results when I'm done.


----------



## chris89

Hi does anyone know for sure the Intel G43 does not support 4gb modules? I'm trying Ramaxel RMR1870EC58E9F-1333 2x 4GB... The board has 4 slots.

I get one long continuous beep upon start with no ram installed, beep only occurs if any cpu is installed... One long continuous.. tried E6300, E5405, Q6600 all one long continuous beep.

It's a Gateway ZX4931 motherboard mini itx...


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Hi does anyone know for sure the Intel G43 does not support 4gb modules? I'm trying Ramaxel RMR1870EC58E9F-1333 2x 4GB... The board has 4 slots.
> 
> I get one long continuous beep upon start with no ram installed, beep only occurs if any cpu is installed... One long continuous.. tried E6300, E5405, Q6600 all one long continuous beep.
> 
> It's a Gateway ZX4931 motherboard mini itx...


More than likely doesnt...


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> More than likely doesnt...


Okay .. so if theres one long continuous beep with or without ram then what would the issue be?

No beep with no cpu with ram being installed or not installed... Install CPU.. one long continuous doesn't matter what cpu..

all lga 775 pins look fine and all the cpu pin's are fine as well...

Thanks


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Okay .. so if theres one long continuous beep with or without ram then what would the issue be?
> 
> No beep with no cpu with ram being installed or not installed... Install CPU.. one long continuous doesn't matter what cpu..
> 
> all lga 775 pins look fine and all the cpu pin's are fine as well...
> 
> Thanks


Board might be bad tbh. Have you tried to boot it with any other ram?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Board might be bad tbh. Have you tried to boot it with any other ram?


Unfortunately I don't have any other ddr3 on hand at the moment but what had me stumped was beeping with or without ram...?

Doesn't beep when the ram is or isn't installed ... with no cpu installed.

Only beeps with any cpu. Also powers on as soon as I turn power supply on, then insta-beep...

I'm guessing the same... man it's a nightmare with boards that were said to work.. suddenly don't...

I have this other asus M4A78LT-M socket am3.. booted no issue before.. sat on shelf.. now power on just nothing.. no beeps or anything.. cpu, northbridge, southbridge all get hot... no video... maybe it's this Ramaxel ram idk...


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have any other ddr3 on hand at the moment but what had me stumped was beeping with or without ram...?
> 
> Doesn't beep when the ram is or isn't installed ... with no cpu installed.
> 
> Only beeps with any cpu. Also powers on as soon as I turn power supply on, then insta-beep...
> 
> I'm guessing the same... man it's a nightmare with boards that were said to work.. suddenly don't...
> 
> I have this other asus M4A78LT-M socket am3.. booted no issue before.. sat on shelf.. now power on just nothing.. no beeps or anything.. cpu, northbridge, southbridge all get hot... no video... maybe it's this Ramaxel ram idk...


Probably


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have any other ddr3 on hand at the moment but what had me stumped was beeping with or without ram...?
> 
> Doesn't beep when the ram is or isn't installed ... with no cpu installed.
> 
> Only beeps with any cpu. Also powers on as soon as I turn power supply on, then insta-beep...
> 
> I'm guessing the same... man it's a nightmare with boards that were said to work.. suddenly don't...
> 
> I have this other asus M4A78LT-M socket am3.. booted no issue before.. sat on shelf.. now power on just nothing.. no beeps or anything.. cpu, northbridge, southbridge all get hot... no video... maybe it's this Ramaxel ram idk...


A long beep usually indicates a RAM issue. It sounds like you are unable to further troubleshoot without getting the correct RAM sticks. I don't know if any of the RAM sold today would be compatible, you may need to hunt them down on eBay or something.

Good luck!


http://www.computerhope.com/beep.htm


----------



## velqn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Hey all I just found this thread.
> 
> Love my Xeon, still gets the job done well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That`s good results! I got a X5460 myself and Sapphire Vapor-X R9 280X
> 
> I downlocked the CPU from 4.0 to 3.8, cause I was not seeing any major benefits in frying the CPU more. Here my results at 3.8 clock (8.5x445)


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velqn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Hey all I just found this thread.
> 
> Love my Xeon, still gets the job done well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That`s good results! I got a X5460 myself and Sapphire Vapor-X R9 280X
> 
> I downlocked the CPU from 4.0 to 3.8, cause I was not seeing any major benefits in frying the CPU more. Here my results at 3.8 clock (8.5x445)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your out benching me lol.. I need to throw my other card in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core 2 is still pretty strong.
Click to expand...


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velqn*
> 
> That`s good results! I got a X5460 myself and Sapphire Vapor-X R9 280X
> 
> I downlocked the CPU from 4.0 to 3.8, cause I was not seeing any major benefits in frying the CPU more. Here my results at 3.8 clock (8.5x445)


Thanks.

It was a challenge getting to learn the chipset especially when it comes to the memory tweaking. I am particularly proud of the memory overclock. These boards only support up to 2000Mhz with 2 sticks. When you use 4 sticks you are supposed to be limited to 1066Mhz/1333Mhz.

*In comparison:* By design, DDR3 has a higher latency than DDR2. In addition, Athlon chips have an integrated memory controller (as well as newer intel CPUs).

Yet I am able to pull this off








(right-click and open in new tab for hi-res)


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> It was a challenge getting to learn the chipset especially when it comes to the memory tweaking. I am particularly proud of the memory overclock. These boards only support up to 2000Mhz with 2 sticks. When you use 4 sticks you are supposed to be limited to 1066Mhz/1333Mhz.
> 
> *In comparison:* By design, DDR3 has a higher latency than DDR2. In addition, Athlon chips have an integrated memory controller (as well as newer intel CPUs).
> 
> Yet I am able to pull this off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (right-click and open in new tab for hi-res)


yea i wish i would have saved and got a 790i instead of a 780i back in the day. I probably wouldnt be on a i7 rig right now if i did.


----------



## velqn

That`s really nice!

I got like 83ms latency on my rig, so your result is a perfect one, nice job!


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> It was a challenge getting to learn the chipset especially when it comes to the memory tweaking. I am particularly proud of the memory overclock. These boards only support up to 2000Mhz with 2 sticks. When you use 4 sticks you are supposed to be limited to 1066Mhz/1333Mhz.
> 
> *In comparison:* By design, DDR3 has a higher latency than DDR2. In addition, Athlon chips have an integrated memory controller (as well as newer intel CPUs).
> 
> Yet I am able to pull this off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (right-click and open in new tab for hi-res)






Your not far off of latancy from me







good job. I miss clocking core 2 units tbh.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> A long beep usually indicates a RAM issue. It sounds like you are unable to further troubleshoot without getting the correct RAM sticks. I don't know if any of the RAM sold today would be compatible, you may need to hunt them down on eBay or something.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> http://www.computerhope.com/beep.htm


It kind of has me confused, the sticks won't post on an amd system that supports 4gb modules.

With the intel system the continuous beep occurs if there is a cpu present on the board regardless of ram.

Pull the cpu on the intel board and have the ram, no beeps... Kind of boggling?

I'll pickup some 2gb modules and run the test again maybe some more known brand ram like samsung, kingston, crucial, ocz, etc.

I've never heard much of Ramaxel...? The Ramaxel was said to work on an intel x58 board though.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> It kind of has me confused, the sticks won't post on an amd system that supports 4gb modules.
> 
> With the intel system the continuous beep occurs if there is a cpu present on the board regardless of ram.
> 
> Pull the cpu on the intel board and have the ram, no beeps... Kind of boggling?
> 
> I'll pickup some 2gb modules and run the test again maybe some more known brand ram like samsung, kingston, crucial, ocz, etc.
> 
> I've never heard much of Ramaxel...? The Ramaxel was said to work on an intel x58 board though.


Without a CPU installed, I think no beeps would be expected. If a *BAD* cpu was installed you'd get that code listed.

No-name-brand memory can be questionable even on the chipset it was intended for. At this point, I would search for *specific make/model sticks that are KNOWN to work with your chipset/motherboard*. Used RAM is basically like brand new ram.. There is no moving parts, nothing to wear out unless they were abusing it with high voltage. I would assume brand new ram would not be manufactured for your chipset anymore so you *may* need to go used. Get some confirmation from some forums before you buy and then you'll increase your chances of success.

There's no guarantee but everything right now points to your memory as being the issue.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Without a CPU installed, I think no beeps would be expected. If a *BAD* cpu was installed you'd get that code listed.
> 
> No-name-brand memory can be questionable even on the chipset it was intended for. At this point, I would search for *specific make/model sticks that are KNOWN to work with your chipset/motherboard*. Used RAM is basically like brand new ram.. There is no moving parts, nothing to wear out unless they were abusing it with high voltage. I would assume brand new ram would not be manufactured for your chipset anymore so you *may* need to go used. Get some confirmation from some forums before you buy and then you'll increase your chances of success.
> 
> There's no guarantee but everything right now points to your memory as being the issue.


Thanks. I'll buy some various modules, I need to stock up on ddr3 anyway... have too much ddr2 on hand.

I just wish the Intel G41 supported 16gb ram...? That would make it a perfect rig with the X5460 installed. I wanna get a X5470 or two, always wanted to test them out. Even the X5450's I built for a rig for a friend Dual X5450's run's Fallout 4 all ultra no lag at all.

If anyone has the cash this board is amazing. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Supermicro-X7DCA-L-YI001-Server-Motherboard-LGA771-Socket-/252209020734?hash=item3ab8d43f3e:g:VUIAAOSw0e9U1AW3

Dual X5450's punched out around 800 Gigabytes per second processing power, X5460s about 900 Gigabytes per second... I bet 2 X5470's would might just tap in the 1 Terabyte per second realm of processing power possibly... I run CoolJag coolers like 3 lbs of copper each. To mount the heatsinsk, gotta do it from back and bolts and thread in from behind the board.. gotta remove the screws on the coolers.

I actually hot glued an 80mm fan on top of the memory modules to keep "Aux" heatsink stable under load and the ram it's necessary since its so flippin powerful. On top of repasting the northbridge chip and southbridge.

Pop in buffered ecc ddr2-667 call it 24 Gigabytes is what I run... Two X5470's... and say any video card of choice and tear it up... We did a comparison against a 4Ghz latest gen i7 and SLI cards was not as smooth as the dual x5450's and 24gb... Also compared to Fx-8-core amd system couldn't come close to the dual xeon's.


----------



## karakou

Finally, i got my E5420 working. With an asus P5KC i had to manually set the ratio(multiplier) to 07.5, the fsb to 333MHz and the cpu voltage to 1.4V. I also set the ram frequency and timings manually and with the ahci modded bios with the xeon microcodes that i repatched -getting rid of the old xeon microcodes- i am stable @2.5. Cant get higher because of ram limitations even though the cpu can go up to 3.0GHz.
Great mod, thanks.


----------



## cdoublejj

my buddy got a 1 GHZ oc on his X5450 on his Maximus II Gene with FSB ONLY and not volts or other settings changed.


----------



## karakou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> my buddy got a 1 GHZ oc on his X5450 on his Maximus II Gene with FSB ONLY and not volts or other settings changed.


Its an X, those chips clock higher than the E series, i am sure they have higher multipliers(ratios).


----------



## Laithan

The Xeon X5470 has a *10x* multiplier stock. Not unlocked but who needs it with a 10x









I "Upgraded" from a quad extreme QX9770.

Just FYI


----------



## SmOgER

How high did you manage to get your old QX9770?


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> How high did you manage to get your old QX9770?


I wasn't very impressed with it, I could only get 4.2Ghz if I remember correctly. With the XEON, almost 4.6Ghz.


----------



## chris89

E5450 is probably the best for overclocking, 3ghz at 80 watts. That means it uses a far less power, meaning less heat and overclocking available overhead equal proportional to the difference between 120 and 80.

333 x 9 so to reach 4.2ghz would be 467 x 9 = 4203Mhz per core, which needs a board that can reliably handle 1800-2000 fsb.

Anyway can someone help me add overclocking and at bare minimum quad core 1066 compatibility for q6600 among other 1066 Xeon's?

I'd Appreciate it a bunch!

530_1018.zip 724k .zip file


All xeon support for this one...

DellInc.-A08.zip 1024k .zip file


----------



## velqn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> No problem. That chip will do north of 4ghz with ease.


Damn!

Seems my prime tests were failing - 1-2 workers stopping after 1 hour or so, so I had to up the NB voltage to 1.4 and the Vcore a little bit.

The whole point - I have clocked the X5460 on PQ5 pro to 3.8 "just" and I do not want to go above that for rationale I have explained already like no super gain in FPS for gaming or performance and etc.

And also to "get it ready" for the summer

But it occurred to me that I have 4 sticks of 2 Gb ram - 1 kit is very nice OCZ platinum and etc, with heatsinks, the other is a Swissbit **** or something...

So the NB def needed more than 1.3, so 1.4 I have set.

the VTT - people say to stay under 1.36 else you can fry the 45 nm chip







)


----------



## cdoublejj

how come the x38 can't support more than 16gb of ddr3? it also says it supports ECC.


----------



## mastroalex

Hi, I have an Asus P5K SE and I already flashed the modded BIOS with Xeon microcodes.
I'd like to know if a Xeon X5470 will work on my system, or I should find a X5460 or X5450.
Thanks.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastroalex*
> 
> Hi, I have an Asus P5K SE and I already flashed the modded BIOS with Xeon microcodes.
> I'd like to know if a Xeon X5470 will work on my system, or I should find a X5460 or X5450.
> Thanks.


Looks like you should be ok
I don't see why a X5460 would work but a X5470 would not. X5470 is still 1333Mhz bus by spec only diff is 10x multi I think.


----------



## mastroalex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Looks like you should be ok
> I don't see why a X5460 would work but a X5470 would not. X5470 is still 1333Mhz bus by spec only diff is 10x multi I think.


Thanks. Just another doub that I have: can I mount a E5450? I just found out its power consumption is 80W, less than 120W required by series X54xx.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastroalex*
> 
> Thanks. Just another doub that I have: can I mount a E5450? I just found out its power consumption is 80W, less than 120W required by series X54xx.


I hope you realize ASUS P5K SE uses intel P35 and supports up to QX9770 so.... You can use any cpu u want.. whats the problem? E5450 will work yes and run very cool with it's 80 watts... You could run a X5470 if u wanted as well.. and yes it's just x1 multi increase e5450, x5460, x5470... nothing else difference just proportional increase in performance in reference to the percentage of clock increase..


----------



## smak420

I have e0 Q9550, P5Q pro with latest Ket bios, and max stabile i get in Prime95 Blend test is

460 FSB

vcore 1.30v
vtt 1.26v
NB 1.28v
PLL 1.54v
Dram 1.98v
GTL auto
SB 1.10v
PCI-e 1.50v

5-5-5-15-55 with preformance level 10

Because P5Q pro lack fine GTL 0/2 1/3 cpu, and NB GTL fine tuning, that is maximum i got stabile in stress test. Right now im on 448 FSB for 3.8

Also using 8gb of ram, but impossible to gain 4.0 ghz without failing 2 cores in prime95.

If im able to fine tune GTL 40mv or someting, i bet chip can go 4.0+

too bad i dont have P5Q-e, premium or deluxe motherboard.... or multi 9


----------



## mastroalex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I hope you realize ASUS P5K SE uses intel P35 and supports up to QX9770 so.... You can use any cpu u want.. whats the problem? E5450 will work yes and run very cool with it's 80 watts... You could run a X5470 if u wanted as well.. and yes it's just x1 multi increase e5450, x5460, x5470... nothing else difference just proportional increase in performance in reference to the percentage of clock increase..


Thank you, I was in doubt because a seller on Aliexpress told me my board wasn't compatible with his adapted for 775 socket X5470.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> I have e0 Q9550, P5Q pro with latest Ket bios, and max stabile i get in Prime95 Blend test is
> 
> 460 FSB
> 
> vcore 1.30v
> vtt 1.26v
> NB 1.28v
> PLL 1.54v
> Dram 1.98v
> GTL auto
> SB 1.10v
> PCI-e 1.50v
> 
> 5-5-5-15-55 with preformance level 10
> 
> Because P5Q pro lack fine GTL 0/2 1/3 cpu, and NB GTL fine tuning, that is maximum i got stabile in stress test. Right now im on 448 FSB for 3.8
> 
> Also using 8gb of ram, but impossible to gain 4.0 ghz without failing 2 cores in prime95.
> 
> If im able to fine tune GTL 40mv or someting, i bet chip can go 4.0+
> 
> too bad i dont have P5Q-e, premium or deluxe motherboard.... or multi 9


I'm sure if you got enough cooling, like use active 45mm cooling on the northbridge and a giant tower 120mm cooler like a Cocage True Spirit lapped, with a lapped x5470 with indigo xtreme or graphite you could pull 4ghz 24/7 stable bro.

With the X5470 that's what 400 x 10 fsb... 4Ghz all day if done right.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> With the X5470 that's what 400 x 10 fsb... 4Ghz all day if done right.


That's what I'm rocking for my Gentoo Distcc/HTTP/File server. 4x2GB 1066MHz DDR2 to boot as well with performance level of 8. 7 gave slightly better RAM benchmark performance but was unstable in p95. CPU is on stock voltage to take advantage of power states and is on a CM212 EVO.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> That's what I'm rocking for my Gentoo Distcc/HTTP/File server. 4x2GB 1066MHz DDR2 to boot as well with performance level of 8. 7 gave slightly better RAM benchmark performance but was unstable in p95. CPU is on stock voltage to take advantage of power states and is on a CM212 EVO.


You should make a video of some gameplay. Interested in performance of x5470 @ 4Ghz...


----------



## smak420

i have cooler master V8 and artcic silver 5 paste, temps are good, but no luck stabilizing this thing.....think is chiopset bios related...no fine GTL's what is needed in my case for 460 FSB+


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I'm sure if you got enough cooling, like use active 45mm cooling on the northbridge and a giant tower 120mm cooler like a Cocage True Spirit lapped, with a lapped x5470 with indigo xtreme or graphite you could pull 4ghz 24/7 stable bro.
> 
> With the X5470 that's what 400 x 10 fsb... 4Ghz all day if done right.


^









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> i have cooler master V8 and artcic silver 5 paste, temps are good, but no luck stabilizing this thing.....think is chiopset bios related...no fine GTL's what is needed in my case for 460 FSB+


You reminded me! I still have my old V8.. what a MONSTER of a cooler it is. It cools rather well actually for an air cooler but it is the size of a basketball







I was pushing 4.2Ghz with that cooler and a Q9550.


----------



## Paulnorth

I did it succesfully . Mod my shuttle SP35P2 Pro with Bios Release SP35S110.Bin . Workaround as known . Sticker , Notches released , Patching the Bios with microcodes . Burn the Bios with the old CPU Intel Core 2 Q6600 . Replaced the CPU with Xeon E5450 .

And now it´s work fine unter Windows 7 64

Many Thanks for the info in this forum .

Quad6600vsXeonE5450.JPG 868k .JPG file


----------



## cdoublejj

do we have a library of all the modded bioses?


----------



## zimgui

Hi,

a few weeks ago i purchased a Xeon L5420 SLBBR to upgrade my Sony VAIO VGC-JS4E, i applied the sticker on CPU and upgrade microcodes in my motherboard bios, after that the computer boot fine but very sloooowwww (about 10-15 minutes to boot).

I tried to upgrade BIOS again, to change the sticker twice but the result is the same, boot fine but very very slow.

I read in this forum about EIST and C-State but no option in my BIOS to change it, any idea?

Any help will be very apreciated, thanks

PD: If i boot up with Hiren MiniXP the system works fine and fast althrough if i boot with Hiren Mini 7 is also very slow

PD2: in this reply i attach the two rooms, original one and the moddified with new microcodes

BIOSJS14.zip 1745k .zip file


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> do we have a library of all the modded bioses?


Good idea, maybe the OP can store them. I will have to look for my ASUS Striker II Extreme is needed but I am sure I can find it.


----------



## sameee

Hi Folks,

I have decided to breathe a bit more life into my LGA775 board. Replacing my venerable E8400 E0 is a Xeon X5470.

Can someone please link me to a BIOS that will work with an Asus P5Q-SE2? The processor is currently on the slowboat from China.

Also, a brief outline of the process would be greatly appreciated. Is there anyway I can roll my own microcodes into the stock bios - rolling my own appeals.

All the best from NZ.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sameee*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have decided to breathe a bit more life into my LGA775 board. Replacing my venerable E8400 E0 is a Xeon X5470.
> 
> Can someone please link me to a BIOS that will work with an Asus P5Q-SE2? The processor is currently on the slowboat from China.
> 
> Also, a brief outline of the process would be greatly appreciated. Is there anyway I can roll my own microcodes into the stock bios - rolling my own appeals.
> 
> All the best from NZ.


 modded.zip 547k .zip file


----------



## cdoublejj

i wonder if we can search the thread for ".zip" and pull as many zip files as possible and drop those in a rar or archive file or something?


----------



## Sildur

Finally got this mod up and running on the GA-G31M-ES2L. Noticed the northbridge is getting very hot on stock speeds of the x5450 (3.0ghz). Would going down with the multiplier help on the temps?


----------



## NanGate-Nate

I was able to do this hack with a funky lil' Biostar NF73V-M7 Socket 771 mobo and a Xeon E5450. Everything works great but then I started wondering. Biostar says the maximum RAM on this board is 4GB. Shouldn't this motherboard accept 8GB or more RAM now that it has a Xeon CPU? I need to find some extra DDR2 laying around if I can. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sildur*
> 
> Finally got this mod up and running on the GA-G31M-ES2L. Noticed the northbridge is getting very hot on stock speeds of the x5450 (3.0ghz). Would going down with the multiplier help on the temps?


I have seen them get up to 65C. What are you considering hot?

Any time your overclock is lowered, thermal output will decrease. If you lower your multi but raise your bus to compensate, temps may be even higher.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NanGate-Nate*
> 
> I was able to do this hack with a funky lil' Biostar NF73V-M7 Socket 771 mobo and a Xeon E5450. Everything works great but then I started wondering. Biostar says the maximum RAM on this board is 4GB. Shouldn't this motherboard accept 8GB or more RAM now that it has a Xeon CPU? I need to find some extra DDR2 laying around if I can. Any thoughts on this?


I thought most 755 chipsets offer native support for 8GB however it WILL require using 4 DIMMs. If you only have 2 slots that will be why your MB claims to only support 4GB. If you do have 4 DIMM slots then check if there is a new BIOS update for your MB.

I *have* heard of some that have got 16GB working with a 790i chipset but it comes with a price. Apparently when using 16GB there are conflicts with one of the PCI-e slots. As a result I think it basically effectively disables one of the PCI-e slots because you can't use it. I didn't ever test myself so no clear.


----------



## Sildur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> I have seen them get up to 65C. What are you considering hot?


Hmm, well hot to the touch as in it almost burns my fingers if I touch it for to long, would guess arround 75-80c. Is there a programm to monitor it? Hwmonitor maybe?


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sildur*
> 
> Hmm, well hot to the touch as in it almost burns my fingers if I touch it for to long, would guess arround 75-80c. Is there a programm to monitor it? Hwmonitor maybe?


AIDA 64 is my choice but there are many.

Here you go


----------



## NanGate-Nate

Quote:


> I thought most 755 chipsets offer native support for 8GB however it WILL require using 4 DIMMs. If you only have 2 slots that will be why your MB claims to only support 4GB. If you do have 4 DIMM slots then check if there is a new BIOS update for your MB.
> 
> I have heard of some that have got 16GB working with a 790i chipset but it comes with a price. Apparently when using 16GB there are conflicts with one of the PCI-e slots. As a result I think it basically effectively disables one of the PCI-e slots because you can't use it. I didn't ever test myself so no clear.


Thanks for the response. I goofed, it's a socket 775 mobo of course, CPU-Z sees it as a socket 771. The mobo has only 2 physical DIMM slots, yet CPU-Z sees 4 slots. I suppose I could always try a 4GB or 8GB stick in each slot and see what happens. Samsung DDR2 800Mhz is probably the best bet for this experiment eh?


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NanGate-Nate*
> 
> Thanks for the response. I goofed, it's a socket 775 mobo of course, CPU-Z sees it as a socket 771. The mobo has only 2 physical DIMM slots, yet CPU-Z sees 4 slots. I suppose I could always try a 4GB or 8GB stick in each slot and see what happens. Samsung DDR2 800Mhz is probably the best bet for this experiment eh?


Check your chipset it may be (most likely) limited to 2GB DIMMs max

964,284 views on this thread as of this second. Someone will ACTUALLY BE the 1,000,000th visitor. What do we win?


----------



## grumy

Hi, I have an asus P5N-D SLI with nforce 750i and after the bios mod I have the following output after

executing: *CBROM195.exe 1401.BIN /D*

** Micro Code Information **
Update ID CPUID | Update ID CPUID | Update ID CPUID | Update ID CPUID

| SLOT1 17 0F34--| SLOT1 17 0F41--| SLOT1 05 0F43-PGA423 2C 0F25
SLOT1 06 0F44 | SLOT1 03 0F47 | SLOT1 04 0F4A | SLOT1 03 0F49
SLOT1 04 0F64 | SLOT1 0A 0F32 | SLOT1 02 0F37 | SLOT1 05 0F60
PGA478 07 0F61 | PGA478 0F 0F62 | PGA478 0B 0F65 | SLOT1 A3 06FD
SLOT1 B6 06FB | SLOT1 82 06F9 | PPGA 68 06F7 | SLOT1 CB 06F6
SLOT1 5A 06F2 | SLOT1 33 06F5 | SLOT1 33 06F5 | SLOT1 26 06F4
SLOT1 38 0661 | SLOT1 04 0660 | PPGA B6 06FB | SLOT2 06 0671
SLOT1 06 0671 | PPGA 06 0671 | SLOT1 0C 0676 | PPGA 0B 0676
PPGA 05 0677 | SLOT1 07 067A | SLOT2 0F 0676 | SLOT1 0F 0676
SLOT1 0B 067A |

do i have any chance to install L5420 or E5450?

thanks in advance


----------



## hausbrandt

Hi Guys,! I just ordered Intel Xeon X5460 3.16 GHz Quad-Core CPU Processor SLBBA LGA 771
Item price $30.00 from ebay, i cannot wait! Ill let you know the temps without overclock and with stockfan as soon as i get it to work! I also found this WONDERFULL website to help us all

http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/


----------



## NeloRockIt

I have one E5450 working now in a Asus P5QL and its OC until 3,75 Ghz with a asus air cooler
I have updated BIOS to the last version and modiefied it with microcodes

Working fine, but sometimes it doesnt Boot... so i have to press reset button and then it starts normally.

Now im in 405-415 FSB with DDR2 at 995 Mhz and Vcore at 1.325V

It gets 75-80C stressing multicores with CPUz in AIDA64

Anyway there is no hanging, when it boots its completly stable.

I only have the issue that when i turn on the pc it hangs an there is no bios and no beeps, so i press reset and it turns on normaly.

Hope it helps, Thanks


----------



## grumy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeloRockIt*
> 
> I have one E5450 working now in a Asus P5QL and its OC until 3,75 Ghz with a asus air cooler
> I have updated BIOS to the last version and modiefied it with microcodes
> 
> Working fine, but sometimes it doesnt Boot... so i have to press reset button and then it starts normally.
> 
> Now im in 405-415 FSB with DDR2 at 995 Mhz and Vcore at 1.325V
> 
> It gets 75-80C stressing multicores with CPUz in AIDA64
> 
> Anyway there is no hanging, when it boots its completly stable.
> 
> I only have the issue that when i turn on the pc it hangs an there is no bios and no beeps, so i press reset and it turns on normaly.
> 
> Hope it helps, Thanks


it does the same booting problem if u use it stock without OC?

I notice that my mobo ASUS P5N-D do this if i do CPU OC


----------



## NeloRockIt

Oh absolutely no, when there is no OC and i set it stock it boots perfectly ever... i think i approached the limkt of OC too much and thats the reason it freezes but im not sure about it.


----------



## hurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> do we have a library of all the modded bioses?


http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/ ?

EDIT: quoted the wrong post


----------



## Balthasar85

I have a modded 775 with your help.








I have a E5450 SLANQ Rev C0 Step 6. Can I overclock? How many temperatures are safe?
Thanks!


----------



## wachino

Hi guys, I installed x5640 on my p5b-de motherboard and updated the microcodes, but my computer crashes very often. The only way to make my system stable is lowering the cpu speed. Right now works fine running at 2.8 ghz.
How can I make it stable at its normal speed?
Thanks!


----------



## AndrejusD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wachino*
> 
> Hi guys, I installed x5640 on my p5b-de motherboard and updated the microcodes, but my computer crashes very often. The only way to make my system stable is lowering the cpu speed. Right now works fine running at 2.8 ghz.
> How can I make it stable at its normal speed?
> Thanks!


Looks liek overheating or power is not enough








Mine overclocked to 4,3Ghz and lapped to almost mirror finish with 2500 grid sandpaper at the end, also with Noctua NTH1 and corsair h110i gtx heat dissipation, barely stays at ~70oC at balanced fan speeds settings.

Use Open HW monitor to monitor your cores.
http://openhardwaremonitor.org/
Should not exceed 85 degrees to operate good.


----------



## wachino

| +- CPU Core #1 : 48 48 58
| +- CPU Core #2 : 49 49 53
| +- CPU Core #3 : 56 55 60
| +- CPU Core #4 : 51 51 55

These are the temperatures acording to Open Hardware Monitor. My PSU is a corsair vs650.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wachino*
> 
> | +- CPU Core #1 : 48 48 58
> | +- CPU Core #2 : 49 49 53
> | +- CPU Core #3 : 56 55 60
> | +- CPU Core #4 : 51 51 55
> 
> These are the temperatures acording to Open Hardware Monitor. My PSU is a corsair vs650.


When measuring under 100% load, you'll want to keep temps below 70C IMO. Anything over 70C could reduce lifespan. Looks like you have enough headroom there assuming those are idle temps.


----------



## wachino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> When measuring under 100% load, you'll want to keep temps below 70C IMO. Anything over 70C could reduce lifespan. Looks like you have enough headroom there assuming those are idle temps.


My bad, these are the temperatures under heavy load :

| +- CPU Core #1 : 69 49 70
| +- CPU Core #2 : 72 50 72
| +- CPU Core #3 : 83 56 83
| +- CPU Core #4 : 81 51 82


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wachino*
> 
> My bad, these are the temperatures under heavy load :
> 
> | +- CPU Core #1 : 69 49 70
> | +- CPU Core #2 : 72 50 72
> | +- CPU Core #3 : 83 56 83
> | +- CPU Core #4 : 81 51 82


Well, we can hear some other opinions but I say that's too hot. Granted the chip reads as having a TjMax of 100C but I think less than 70C is where you want to be. AIO's are good for these


----------



## kizwan

Unless you feed the CPU with a lot of voltage, it should be fine with temp up to TJmax. Anyway, x5640?


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> E5450 is probably the best for overclocking, 3ghz at 80 watts. That means it uses a far less power, meaning less heat and overclocking available overhead equal proportional to the difference between 120 and 80.
> 
> 333 x 9 so to reach 4.2ghz would be 467 x 9 = 4203Mhz per core, which needs a board that can reliably handle 1800-2000 fsb.
> 
> Anyway can someone help me add overclocking and at bare minimum quad core 1066 compatibility for q6600 among other 1066 Xeon's?
> 
> I'd Appreciate it a bunch!
> 
> 530_1018.zip 724k .zip file
> 
> 
> All xeon support for this one...
> 
> DellInc.-A08.zip 1024k .zip file


Let me guess, you've got a Dell 530?

If you do and you want to OC, do you have the g33_m03(I think?) mobo?


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Check your chipset it may be (most likely) limited to 2GB DIMMs max
> 
> 964,284 views on this thread as of this second. Someone will ACTUALLY BE the 1,000,000th visitor. What do we win?


That's because it's a [email protected]$$ mod, it probably will be for a few more years. Why? Just because......

I've seen pinmods and BSEL mods and voltmods, etc.. But this kind of mod is just cool because how many other mods take two completely incompatible pieces of hardware and force them to work together and yield what this old hardware is doing(and with such ease)?
In the grand scheme these are still viable systems with this mod, the right mobo and the x5470. And the stickers were created just FOR this mod, geez what an impact! How much BIGGER can a mod get?


----------



## Laithan

I'm sure if I read back far enough I'd find some numbers but figured I'd just ask, what are others pulling out of 771 Xeons on H2O as far as highest overclock? Are others getting more than this on water? How far can it be pushed? I guess it doesn't have to be X5470 but of course it has an advantage with a 10x multi.

This is reading my voltage wrong, it is set to 1.50v and droops to 1.45v under load.


Spoiler: pic





According to temps under a stress test distance to TjMax has some overhead. Was afraid to push more TBH.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Let me guess, you've got a Dell 530?
> 
> If you do and you want to OC, do you have the g33_m03(I think?) mobo?


Yeah dell inspiron 530s and i think yes.. just joking on the overclocking.. yes thats the board..







.. i'd rather just have xeon support... it has a 1333 e6750 in there now.. if i could run a x5460 that would be sick...


----------



## incontempt

i can't find the page coz im lazy at the moment, but i think u should go with lower voltage, 1.5 v will degrade the chip u can search im sure it will come up, i have x5460 on 3.9ghz 1.28v on air but with 750ti so it's enough.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incontempt*
> 
> i can't find the page coz im lazy at the moment, but i think u should go with lower voltage, 1.5 v will degrade the chip u can search im sure it will come up, i have x5460 on 3.9ghz 1.28v on air but with 750ti so it's enough.


It won't degrade the chip... degrading is when the chip comes near the melting point of the solder of the silicone and all that jazz.... which may kill ur chip at 90-95-100-105-110C range..

http://ark.intel.com/products/33087/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5460-12M-Cache-3_16-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB

Intel suggest the x5460 among many others to never go above 63C but what that means is intel will thermal throttle if your on a supermicro board... meaning it'll back it off of 3166mhz to 2000mhz when the cpu temp, not cores, the cpu reading exceeds 63C...

Though it's board dependent since all cpu's and micro chips can run safely up to 85C but anything beyond 85C is to be worried about... even 86 makes me nervous.. but 85C all day is perfect or less...

So your golden ... my intel xeon x5650's have an ark.intel tCase of 81.3C but because of Dell they run em up to near 90C 24/7 no issues at all and dell trys to keep all 24 threads locked in turbo boost mode the whole time which is good... I tend to use it as a space heater.. does great only 170 watts of space heating performance does fine lol Plus these x5650 cores are so powerful i can load out 22 of them and have 2 available and its faster than a 4ghz x5470 lmao Just to brag a tiny bit go try a 4k youtube video and look at ur cpu utilization...


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> So your golden ... my intel xeon x5650's have an ark.intel tCase of 81.3C but because of Dell they run em up to near 90C 24/7 no issues at all and dell trys to keep all 24 threads locked in turbo boost mode the whole time which is good... I tend to use it as a space heater.. does great only 170 watts of space heating performance does fine lol Plus these x5650 cores are so powerful i can load out 22 of them and have 2 available and its faster than a 4ghz x5470 lmao Just to brag a tiny bit go try a 4k youtube video and look at ur cpu utilization...


You mean you have 2 x X5650 (2 x 12T = 24 Threads) in one single system? That's your daily?







I hope your job revolves around all that power cause otherwise it's a massive waste.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> You mean you have 2 x X5650 (2 x 12T = 24 Threads) in one single system? That's your daily?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your job revolves around all that power cause otherwise it's a massive waste.


These chips are very efficient and don't use very much power at all. My power bill went down from my overclocked i7 when switching to dual xeon's surprisingly enough. Most of the gains come from the Quad 6.4GT/s QPI Links, which makes them both like 10 times better than my i7 near 5Ghz. On top of using less power.

Any word on possible Dell Inspiron 530S Xeon Support?

530_1018.zip 724k .zip file


Thanks


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> These chips are very efficient and don't use very much power at all. My power bill went down from my overclocked i7 when switching to dual xeon's surprisingly enough. Most of the gains come from the Quad 6.4GT/s QPI Links, which makes them both like 10 times better than my i7 near 5Ghz. On top of using less power.


yes but all this power spread around ****load of threads is useless in a singular personal computer since games and most software will utilize 4-6 cores at best. Don't get me wrong, it's a great system, but imo it's an overkill for home PC as all it's potential lies in entirely different usage.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> yes but all this power spread around ****load of threads is useless in a singular personal computer since games and most software will utilize 4-6 cores at best. Don't get me wrong, it's a great system, but imo it's an overkill for home PC as all it's potential lies in entirely different usage.


Yeah you'd find if you used one, it performs way better in most all instances of any type of computing at least for me. I went from a 4790k and had it up to right around 5Ghz... Got the T7500 and it ***** slapped the near 5Ghz 4960x in everything other than Firestrike physics since that app likes a lot of clock. The main difference is the 4960x runs a Single that's just One 5 GT/s QPI Link.

Each X5650 has Dual or Two 6.4GT/s QPI Links each for a total of 12.8GT/s. I could tell a huge difference going from the 4960x to the T7500. The 4960x used nearly twice as much power while getting less than half as much work done.

The Xeon's are far more power efficient, that's what they were designed for though to use little power and get loads of work done.

I spent thousands and thousands on the 4960x rig and regret it but I sold it and bought the t7500. It's not over kill in any way, it's future proofing.

The X5650's are awesome, even youtube 4k uses like 1 to 9% utilization.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Yeah you'd find if you used one, it performs way better in most all instances of any type of computing at least for me. I went from a 4790k and had it up to right around 5Ghz... Got the T7500 and it ***** slapped the near 5Ghz 4960x in everything other than Firestrike physics since that app likes a lot of clock. The main difference is the 4960x runs a Single that's just One 5 GT/s QPI Link.
> 
> Each X5650 has Dual or Two 6.4GT/s QPI Links each for a total of 12.8GT/s. I could tell a huge difference going from the 4960x to the T7500. The 4960x used nearly twice as much power while getting less than half as much work done.
> 
> The Xeon's are far more power efficient, that's what they were designed for though to use little power and get loads of work done.
> 
> I spent thousands and thousands on the 4960x rig and regret it but I sold it and bought the t7500. It's not over kill in any way, it's future proofing.
> 
> The X5650's are awesome, even youtube 4k uses like 1 to 9% utilization.


We shouldn't be continuing this discussion in this thread, but meh.. It's kinda related, so I will make one more remark.









In comparison to 4790K this is NOT future proofing. Future proofing basically means having as strong *single-threaded* performance as possible and not much more threads than a singular advanced app or game could utilize. Even 2 times less than you now have, that is 12 threads, would be basically too much for anything other than the server purposes.
As long as you have really strong single-threaded performance, small number of threads won't be a problem at all, if you have at least 4 of them that is. Now dividing this same total amount of power for let's say 12 threads will result in MUCH worse performing and much less daily usable potential.

You won't notice any gains coming from 4790K in gaming and such. In fact, Xeon will perform WORSE in games. And you should really care less about what task manager is reporting... It's not like you could utilize it 100% anyway without utilizing all of 24 (!) threads.

So yeah, like I said, it's a great capable system, but it's certainly not a path to upgrade for a home PC.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> We shouldn't be continuing this discussion in this thread, but meh.. It's kinda related, so I will make one more remark.


Yeah I hear ya I look at future proofing meaning so much performance, no need to upgrade for the foreseeable future. I paid next to nothing for the t7500 so I'm happy it can do anything and everything without breaking a sweat.







^_^

Little x5650 video.. not very good representation but pretty cool. 




In Regards to BIOS for LGA 771 CPU's on LGA 775 sockets........ Anyone Experienced with Dell Bios Micro code? Anyone?

Thanks


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> You mean you have 2 x X5650 (2 x 12T = 24 Threads) in one single system? That's your daily?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your job revolves around all that power cause otherwise it's a massive waste.
> 
> 
> 
> These chips are very efficient and don't use very much power at all. My power bill went down from my overclocked i7 when switching to dual xeon's surprisingly enough. Most of the gains come from the Quad 6.4GT/s QPI Links, which makes them both like 10 times better than my i7 near 5Ghz. On top of using less power.
> 
> Any word on possible Dell Inspiron 530S Xeon Support?
> 
> 530_1018.zip 724k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

530s supposedly won't support quads.
But I believe the G33_M02 can run xeons according to this.

https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-Dell-Inspiron-530-530s-v1-0-2-Experimental-Unlocking-Upgrading-Project?page=8

I also see a M03 running a E5450 in that thread, there's probably a lot in that thread you need to see.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven

..


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> We shouldn't be continuing this discussion in this thread, but meh.. It's kinda related, so I will make one more remark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I hear ya I look at future proofing meaning so much performance, no need to upgrade for the foreseeable future. I paid next to nothing for the t7500 so I'm happy it can do anything and everything without breaking a sweat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^_^
> 
> Little x5650 video.. not very good representation but pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Regards to BIOS for LGA 771 CPU's on LGA 775 sockets........ Anyone Experienced with Dell Bios Micro code? Anyone?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

I've been looking at putting a T5600 or T7600 rig together with dual 6 or 8 core CPU's (undecided) and a crapload of RAM 128GB+. The idea is to set it up as a server/workstation for a handful of developer friends to use as a build box, I'm thinking it will handle the workload of several people coding/compiling at the same time, yet to be determined though.

I also have Z97(4790k), Z87(G3258), 4x P45(2/X5460 and 2/Q6600) rigs and I love them all. I can't get enough toys to mod and OC, still want more, lol.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> ****


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> ..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I've been looking at putting a T5600 or T7600 rig together ***


Yeah my dell is 530S - G33M02... i think it might be able to support q6600 i haven't test yet. I'll try and get back.

Hell yeah dude you could do a lot with even a X7DCA-L with Dual X5470's and 48GB of ram... is 48 enough?

Otherwise T7500 (192gb max 12x16gb) is the best for the dollar and http://www.stikc.com/ - best cheapest is x5650 95w 2.66 base -turbo @ 3, but x5675 - 95w - 3.06 base - turbo @ 3.33, or x5680 130w 3.33 base - turbo @ 3.46, or x5690 130w 3.46 turbo @ 3.6 .

x5675 is neat because 3.06 with 95 watts.. best overclocker for lga1366 rigs... Though x5680 is the best deal pair is like $320 .. dual 130w 3.33ghz.

Thanks


----------



## sameee

Hi Folks,

A quick update. The X5470 arrived in the mail from Hong Kong.

Cutting the socket with a Stanley knife was a bit nerve-wracking but with careful work I got there in the end.

My P5Q-SE2 didn't need any Bios mods it would seem - just shows up with a message, something to do with unlocking the full potential of the chip. Doesn't seem like it holds back anything so far - got 400x10 overclock at 1.36V. Temps holding around the 50 degree mark under load with my Noctua U12 on push-pull.

Next step is to get a 40mm fan to mount on the North Bridge as that is a bit hot to touch.

Not quite sure how I am going to do that - might have to bodge something up in the form of a hanger from the CPU cooler. Cable-tie hanger is my current thought.
Currently got a 80mm poked in there for now. But it's less than ideal.

Anyway: Good performance so far. Should last another 7 years now. Many thanks to the community for the help.

Now to buy a Titan... (jk)

Cheers from NZ.


----------



## atCom

Hi all.
Thanks to gagarin77 i bought a Xeon x3363 and installed it on DFI LanParty DK X38-T2RB.
I managed to update microcodes by myself and CPU is working and recognized.
Manged to hit a bit higher score then they did on original test on passmark.
PC is stable and working for 5 months now and I'm thrilled I did a conversion.
Now I'm thinking bout buying a Optiplex 760 SFF PC with Q43 chipset. Any1 managed to put a Xeon in it?
Best regards


----------



## themacmeister

I am considering doing this mod with a Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R, with a Xeon X5470 (hopefully E0 Stepping).

There have been one or two success reports with the 5472, so I think this CPU will work.

I am new to all this, so any help/guidance greatly appreciated.

I am mostly worried about the two-pin cutting, and the BIOS mod (if needed).


----------



## Remdale

Hi guys. How could I configure Abit Fatality FP-IN9 SLI to work with Xeon X5492? Windows and even JoliOS cannot start. The board just hangs or reboots while loading operating systems.
PS. I'm using 1000W PSU and the latest BIOS


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themacmeister*
> 
> I am considering doing this mod with a Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R, with a Xeon X5470 (hopefully E0 Stepping).
> 
> There have been one or two success reports with the 5472, so I think this CPU will work.
> 
> I am new to all this, so any help/guidance greatly appreciated.
> 
> I am mostly worried about the two-pin cutting, and the BIOS mod (if needed).


I'd definitely go with X5470 instead. It has a 10x multiplier compared to 7.5x. That will give you an *ALMOST* unlocked CPU!

Modding the socket isn't that bad just be sure to have a sharp high quality knife and a steady hand that won't bend pins. I used X-acto knifes.


----------



## themacmeister

After viewing some benchmarks, I am not convinced this will be an improvement over a fast Core-2-Duo. The bottlenecks appear to be everywhere, and the risks too great. I will pass on this for now. Thanks for the feedback tho!


----------



## mishaua

Hello I have an HP Pavilion a6460t with a Asus IPIBL-LB (Benicia-GL8E) board. It currently has an E8200. I want to do this mod to replace the cpu with an E5450 SLANQ. I was just wondering, after the Microcode update, will the Old processor still work? Has anyone done this mod on this board?


----------



## nanank99

hi, greeting everyone








so, i had this old mobo, by unknown manufacture...i guess it OEM or something...
i uses AMI bios, and using tools from AMIBIOS update utility, i save the current bios..

and using MMTOOL_3.22_1B_21Fix-BKMOD, check the compatibility with E5450, and it seem it dont support it








i i think, maybe someone here can help me add the microcode...
i tried it yet, but i am afraid making mistake here







so maybe someone can help me add it, just as comparison, since i new to updating bios myself









rom.zip 382k .zip file


this is the one i added microcode E5450
i wonder if this is right

modrom.zip 384k .zip file


oh, my current processor is E8600 and i am hoping that by adding the new microcode for E5450, still can recognize my old E8600 and also E5200, which is still had.


----------



## besttt

ok-rom.zip 386k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanank99*
> 
> hi, greeting everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, i had this old mobo, by unknown manufacture...i guess it OEM or something...
> i uses AMI bios, and using tools from AMIBIOS update utility, i save the current bios..
> 
> and using MMTOOL_3.22_1B_21Fix-BKMOD, check the compatibility with E5450, and it seem it dont support it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i i think, maybe someone here can help me add the microcode...
> i tried it yet, but i am afraid making mistake here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so maybe someone can help me add it, just as comparison, since i new to updating bios myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rom.zip 382k .zip file
> 
> 
> this is the one i added microcode E5450
> i wonder if this is right
> 
> modrom.zip 384k .zip file
> 
> 
> oh, my current processor is E8600 and i am hoping that by adding the new microcode for E5450, still can recognize my old E8600 and also E5200, which is still had.


----------



## nanank99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> ok-rom.zip 386k .zip file


thx for the help

i see you add 3 microcodes...
the first one i think is the code for e5450

the 2 more microcodes, may i know what processor is it for?? so i can anticipate next time maybe i find another xeon








is it OK to add more/double?, i dont want to make the mobo unstable...


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanank99*
> 
> thx for the help
> 
> i see you add 3 microcodes...
> the first one i think is the code for e5450
> 
> the 2 more microcodes, may i know what processor is it for?? so i can anticipate next time maybe i find another xeon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it OK to add more/double?, i dont want to make the mobo unstable...


those 3 microcodes covers the common basic xeon cpus


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> those 3 microcodes covers the common basic xeon cpus


don't add nothing else you are ok now


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themacmeister*
> 
> After viewing some benchmarks, I am not convinced this will be an improvement over a fast Core-2-Duo. The bottlenecks appear to be everywhere, and the risks too great. I will pass on this for now. Thanks for the feedback tho!


In general, the entire LGA775 platform is the bottleneck due to the duo-core modules in the CPU having to communicate over the north bridge, instead of directly like Nehalem CPUs onward. I would like to see some of these benchmarks you viewed. However, have heart that for an aging platform, you can still get at least 33% more performance for $50 and match gaming performance of a stock i5-2500K.

This is just a great overclocker's (in terms of learning and experience) mod to do if you have a compatible LGA775 system. The only greater mod of same type (but no physical modding required) is the ability to use an overclockable 8-core xeon in an X79 mobo.


----------



## chuy409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> In general, the entire LGA775 platform is the bottleneck due to the duo-core modules in the CPU having to communicate over the north bridge, instead of directly like Nehalem CPUs onward. I would like to see some of these benchmarks you viewed. However, have heart that for an aging platform, you can still get at least 33% more performance for $50 and match gaming performance of a stock i5-2500K.
> 
> This is just a great overclocker's (in terms of learning and experience) mod to do if you have a compatible LGA775 system. The only greater mod of same type (but no physical modding required) is the ability to use an overclockable 8-core xeon in an X79 mobo.


I have a x5450 oc to 4ghz and i dont think it is anywhere near stock 2500k performance (my friend has a 2500k). To put it into prospective, his stock 970,2500k rig pumps WAY more fps than a x5450 4ghz paired with a 980.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuy409*
> 
> I have a x5450 oc to 4ghz and i dont think it is anywhere near stock 2500k performance (my friend has a 2500k). To put it into prospective, his stock 970,2500k rig pumps WAY more fps than a x5450 4ghz paired with a 980.


For $50, I was referring to an X5470 that can easily OC to around 4.3GHz. Provided Laithan is benching around 4.5GHz, he's able to keep his 980 TI utilized at 99% and remain competitive in graphics scores with devil's canyon CPUs. (More details here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1547699/790i-ultra-nvidia-chipset-anyone-else-still-rockin-in-2015-overclocking-gaming/20#post_24256068). 4.2 - 4.3GHz is easily manageable on the X5470 with mainstream cooling and should be able to drive a 970 or 980 at full usage.

There are other factors such as RAM that can impact performance a lot, since this entire platform is now relatively slow. Personally, my CPU is paired with 8GB of DDR2 1066MHz and have Performance Level optimized for best memory performance possible on my motherboard. With Laithan, he's running DDR3-1800MHz which may have removed a bottleneck that you observed.


----------



## chuy409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> For $50, I was referring to an X5470 that can easily OC to around 4.3GHz. Provided Laithan is benching around 4.5GHz, he's able to keep his 980 TI utilized at 99% and remain competitive in graphics scores with devil's canyon CPUs. (More details here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1547699/790i-ultra-nvidia-chipset-anyone-else-still-rockin-in-2015-overclocking-gaming/20#post_24256068). 4.2 - 4.3GHz is easily manageable on the X5470 with mainstream cooling and should be able to drive a 970 or 980 at full usage.
> 
> There are other factors such as RAM that can impact performance a lot, since this entire platform is now relatively slow. Personally, my CPU is paired with 8GB of DDR2 1066MHz and have Performance Level optimized for best memory performance possible on my motherboard. With Laithan, he's running DDR3-1800MHz which may have removed a bottleneck that you observed.


I can push this 5450 to 4.1 but keep it at 4 just for voltage reasons. But it can hit 4.1 stable. Then it is probably the ram holding us back. I only got 6gb ddr2 at 910mhz. Here is my fire strike score:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6603153

14k graphics score vs 16k what i can get with modern cpus like 4770k and 5820k.


----------



## themacmeister

This is ridiculous. The benchmark I saw was on GeekBench website, and was done in Linux. Had multi-core score of about 2900, which is less than 1/3 of the 2500. Heck, it is < 1/4 of my stock 2600k (not overclocked) on a B75 mobo!!!

I would be interested seeing other benchmarks of the mod if you can find them.

Many thanks.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> In general, the entire LGA775 platform is the bottleneck due to the duo-core modules in the CPU having to communicate over the north bridge, instead of directly like Nehalem CPUs onward. I would like to see some of these benchmarks you viewed. However, have heart that for an aging platform, you can still get at least 33% more performance for $50 and match gaming performance of a stock i5-2500K.
> 
> This is just a great overclocker's (in terms of learning and experience) mod to do if you have a compatible LGA775 system. The only greater mod of same type (but no physical modding required) is the ability to use an overclockable 8-core xeon in an X79 mobo.


Well said!

My







if I may:

I'd like to add that I think one (we) must really define "*What is a CPU bottleneck*" for "me" (you)









We know what one is in general but the devil is in the details and it REALLY matters what you are doing with the system. Running apps, playing games, benchmarking?

One of the BIGGEST questions is ☞ *Do you use VSYNC or not?*

I think it is safe to say that MOST gamers will be turning VSYNC (or some variant of it) on for smoother gameplay.. It's pretty much a given.. ONCE YOU DO THAT, you are now LIMITED to your monitor's refresh rate. You get the idea, CPU bottlenecks are an ENTIRELY DIFFERENT situation when VSYNC is turned on because frame rate (CPU and/or GPU) is extremely limited. This refresh rate used is typically 60Hz or 75Hz. Some monitors go higher and those are "exceptions" (leave them out for the sake of simplicity) so 60fps or 75fps is all that you can get MAX anyway.

When you throw 4K into the mix, things get a lot more interesting! 4K is roughly four times the resolution of 1080P and this increased workload is MOSTLY placed on the GPU (or GPUs if SLI/CF). Now the frame rates may even be LESS than your monitor's refresh rate at which point you have a GPU BOTTLENECK. So there is really no "single answer", the answer "Depends".

Can a 775/771 system compare? It does better than you might think when @ 4K. These are benchmarks with VSYNC off, *however* you can see that despite there being CPU bottlenecks shown in the scores, *it took (2) GTX 980Ti's to get the CPU to bottleneck @ 4K!*










Spoiler: Right-click and open in new tab for hi-res










Some other thoughts on this:

* *VSYNC OFF* - This is TYPCIALLY only used for BENCHMARKING. When we want to see how our system we built and/or spent a lot of money on compares to others. This is when we are going to see tests that are designed to utilize BOTH the CPU and GPU (sometimes simultaneously, sometimes not) and are designed to showcase how ever last little bit of performance can be utilized for a higher score. If you want to compete in benchmarks, you HAVE to buy the best AND overclock it, no questions asked.. In this case using identical hardware (other than MB/CPU/MEM) if we were to compare 1080P scores we are going see HUGE CPU bottlenecks however we're also measuring frame rates well above 100fps. *This will highlight when a CPU is draw call limited by the CPU because the GPU is able to render faster than the CPU can send the draw calls.*

* *VSYNC ON* - We'll assume 60hz monitor, you just wouldn't benchmark like this because you scores would be limited to this is when we want smooth visuals and MOSTLY used for GAMING. CPU draw calls are likely NOT going to be a limiting factor simply because only 60fps are needed and no higher is allowed. This is where performance of systems start to blend together and quite honestly with performance and frame rate limited to 60fps, drastically different systems can perform similarly. This just isn't showcasing a high performance computer nearly as much as a bechmark with VSYNC OFF would.

The same reasoning/logic applies if you run 4K, sometimes even regardless of VSYNC being on or off, simply because the GPU has the majority of the work to do here and maintaining 60fps @ 4K is no easy task, even for a GTX 980Ti... It usually requires SLI..

Now to jump back to mouacyk's comment, yea not bad for $50


----------



## chuy409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Stuff


Problem is the x5450 cant even drive my 980 to 60fps. Games like killing floor2, bf4, witcher etc. Fps isnt 60fps while cpu nor gpu is at 100%.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuy409*
> 
> Problem is the x5450 cant even drive my 980 to 60fps. Games like killing floor2, bf4, witcher etc. Fps isnt 60fps while cpu nor gpu is at 100%.


Curious, what speed is your CPU @? Are you overclocking ~4Ghz+?
What res are you seeing this at, was it 1080p? I would expect you to be able to average 60fps at 1080p.
If you are @ 4k on a single 980, the GPU wouldn't have the horsepower


----------



## chuy409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Curious, what speed is your CPU @? Are you overclocking ~4Ghz+?
> What res are you seeing this at, was it 1080p? I would expect you to be able to average 60fps at 1080p.
> If you are @ 4k on a single 980, the GPU wouldn't have the horsepower


i have it at 4.1. and yes, it is 1080p.


----------



## mouacyk

Something to test is step backwards on your CPU oc and see how that affects your fps decrease. If it drops linearly, then it's a good chance going above 4.1 will give you linear gains until your RAM becomes the bottleneck. At that point, you can lower your RAM looking for a linear decrease -- unfortunately there's not much more you can do for RAM other than opt for DDR2-1066+ or get a DDR3 mobo if it can be had for cheap.

I remember pushing my Q6600 to 3.52GHz at 1.5v from 3.2GHz at 1.35v because Witcher 2 responded to the increase so well and made a day-night difference playing on my once-alive GTX 570 that I got for $100 then.


----------



## ronal

Anyone else having issues overclocking their X5460 on an Asus P5N-T Deluxe 780i Motherboard. I can't even get it stable @ 3.6ghz even with high vcore. When I ran Prime95 with Custom with 90% of Ram, the temps max out at 78c. When the 8k test gets passed, the next test after that my PC freezes.

FSB - 380
Memory timing - 5-5-5-15
Vcore - 1.36 in bios with 1.280 in CPUID and 1.232 - 1.264 when running Prime95
VTT - 1.30
Memory - Auto
NB - 1.4


----------



## SmOgER

I've received one of these high-rpm Delta fans for playing around.

Long story short, with my X5470 above 1.35V it doesn't really matter what cooler I'am using, it will still reach 85C eventually with prime95 small fft's. The problem is either with bad contact between IHS and DIE or this chip is just designed this way that above a certain point the heat is too rapid to be effectively transmitted to DIE and to the heatsink. I can make my heatsink as cold as ambient temp with this massive fan sounding like an jet engine, but CPU will still reach 85C even if my cooler temp is 60C lower.

When I stress test it with less demanding test so that the temps are more controllable, after the temps stabilized I can set this high-rpm fan straight from 100% to 0% rpm (turning it off) and the temps practically won't rise at all *until my heatsink relatively slowly gets from being completely cold to warm/hot*. Therefore the problem is definitely not with my cooling. It's the chip, either by design, or there is a slight chance that it needs to be lapped or something along those lines. It transfer the heat to heatsink fine when it's progressive, but if it's too rapid and there is too much of it, it's like it gets trapped underneath IHS and I end up with a COLD air being blown out of the case and throttling down CPU.


----------



## souljazk

Try a different PSU. (reply to ronal)


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *souljazk*
> 
> Try a different PSU.


EDIT your post cause it's unclear to which post you are replying. Certainly not to mine, lol.


----------



## souljazk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronal*
> 
> Anyone else having issues overclocking their X5460 on an Asus P5N-T Deluxe 780i Motherboard. I can't even get it stable @ 3.6ghz even with high vcore. When I ran Prime95 with Custom with 90% of Ram, the temps max out at 78c. When the 8k test gets passed, the next test after that my PC freezes.
> 
> FSB - 380
> Memory timing - 5-5-5-15
> Vcore - 1.36 in bios with 1.280 in CPUID and 1.232 - 1.264 when running Prime95
> VTT - 1.30
> Memory - Auto
> NB - 1.4


Try a different PSU, your is prob aged and not putting out the max volts or amps.


----------



## souljazk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> EDIT your post cause it's unclear to which post you are replying. Certainly not to mine, lol.


Sorry I clicked Reply and not Quote.


----------



## souljazk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> I've received one of these high-rpm Delta fans for playing around.
> 
> Long story short, with my X5470 above 1.35V it doesn't really matter what cooler I'am using, it will still reach 85C eventually with prime95 small fft's. The problem is either with bad contact between IHS and DIE or this chip is just designed this way that above a certain point the heat is too rapid to be effectively transmitted to DIE and to the heatsink. I can make my heatsink as cold as ambient temp with this massive fan sounding like an jet engine, but CPU will still reach 85C even if my cooler temp is 60C lower.
> 
> When I stress test it with less demanding test so that the temps are more controllable, after the temps stabilized I can set this high-rpm fan straight from 100% to 0% rpm (turning it off) and the temps practically won't rise at all *until my heatsink relatively slowly gets from being completely cold to warm/hot*. Therefore the problem is definitely not with my cooling. It's the chip, either by design, or there is a slight chance that it needs to be lapped or something along those lines. It transfer the heat to heatsink fine when it's progressive, but if it's too rapid and there is too much of it, it's like it gets trapped underneath IHS and I end up with a COLD air being blown out of the case and throttling down CPU.


I doubt its a contact issue, AFAIR the IDS and die do not make direct contact, hence the need for TIM between them. The CPU is old and prob needs more TIM under the IHS. According to Intel your Tcase is 65, you're only going to do damage / shorten life span by running those volts + the temp...

What thermal are you using? You prob have also applied too little, as the common Internet mindset is that too much is bad (which is BS unless its conductive TIM) , and the general pea application leaves all the edges untouched, causing more heat to not be effectively dissipated from the source.

https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Thermal-Paste-Application-Techniques-170/

HOw is your case airflow, positive, negative, balanced? Are you using a air / closed lop / water cooler? What are these less demanding tests you speak of? AFAIR lapping at best only drops things by 5 degrees celsius on average, but this with good airflow, quality thermal applied correctly etc can lead to drops close to or slightly above 10 degrees celsius.

What is your ambient temp and the case's internal temp before you run prime?

"It transfer the heat to heatsink fine when it's progressive, but if it's too rapid and there is too much of it, it's like it gets trapped underneath IHS and I end up with a COLD air being blown out of the case and throttling down CPU" - Maybe your wording is just funny here.. Look, heat is volume, you need enough volume in the cooler (aka effective passive dissipation) and a decent fan (aka effective active dissipation) + paste + application for decent results. Heat cant really get "trapped" under the ISH, but the dissipation rate can be slow, leading to high temps.






I'd also switch the PSU with a newer one, as the caps etc age, the efficiency goes down and with that, heat goes up inside the PSU. Also the DC output isn't as smooth, which might result in higher temps on the CPU , esp as it pulls more Vcore.

"Dont rule anything out until you've tried it"


----------



## ronal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *souljazk*
> 
> Try a different PSU, your is prob aged and not putting out the max volts or amps.


Its a brand new PSU that I bought last year after my old one died. I've read other people's complaints when it comes to overclocking on this motherboard. The vdroop is quite insane on this motherboard, up to 0.1000 during load.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *souljazk*
> 
> I doubt its a contact issue, AFAIR the IDS and die do not make direct contact, hence the need for TIM between them. The CPU is old and prob needs more TIM under the IHS. According to Intel your Tcase is 65, you're only going to do damage / shorten life span by running those volts + the temp...


That Xeon could run 85C 24/7 without any problems. The only reason it has relatively low TJMax (don't wory about TCase), is because margins for server CPUs are bigger and obviously reliability is extremely important. Therefore Intel designed it so that the thermal throttling kicks in WAY before there is a chance for any kind of damage. I would actually go as far as to say that technically it's not even overheating at 85C.

As for the rest of your post... Not to offend you, but I'am way too tired now for trying to act like a smartass by using all those fancy terms. So I will just call it a day. (aka you get my point and you get what I've meant before). Or well, to keep it fancy and brief at the same time, *heat dissipation rate between DIE (semiconducting material of "naked" CPU) and IHS (Internal Heat Spreader) is slow* - that's PRECISELY what I meant. And look, when you have a fan with 252.85CFM (Cubic Feet / Minute) airflow and 351.7Pa (Pascals) or 35.89 MM/H2O static pressure attached to your heatsink, air volume in the cooler as well as the airflow pressure inside the case (direction and amount of air being blown in/out of the case) is the LAST thing you need to worry about. For the reference, usual good OEM fans you see attached to the big coolers have about 70CFM and 2 MM/H2O.


----------



## souljazk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> That Xeon could run 85C 24/7 without any problems. The only reason it has relatively low TJMax (don't wory about TCase), is because margins for server CPUs are bigger and obviously reliability is extremely important. Therefore Intel designed it so that the thermal throttling kicks in WAY before there is a chance for any kind of damage. I would actually go as far as to say that technically it's not even overheating at 85C.
> 
> *Correct, due to them being binned higher, their heat tolerance is higher. Makes sense re Intel's doing.
> *
> As for the rest of your post... Not to offend you, but I'am way too tired now for trying to act like a smartass by using all those fancy terms.
> 
> Smart-ass? Um, no, sorry if it came accros that way, only trying to be as exact as I can, after all electronics revolve around specifics / being exact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I will just call it a day. (aka you get my point and you get what I've meant before). Or well, to keep it fancy and brief at the same time, *heat dissipation rate between DIE (semiconducting material of "naked" CPU) and IHS (Internal Heat Spreader) is slow* - that's PRECISELY what I meant.
> 
> *I see, thanx for that. Well then as I said, change the TIM between them, like with Ivy Bridge. Sorry if I missed it, but what cooler are you using? From the DIE to the heatsink, dissipation is obv only as fast as the slowest route / material. I'd go so far as to say get some 'metal fusion' TIM for between the IHS and heatsink should do a great job.
> 
> " they removed the IHS and replaced the TIM paste with both high quality thermal paste and Liquid Pro. They reported a load temperature drop of 8-11 °C at stock clock speeds, and an amazing 15-20°C drop in load temperatures when overclocked to 4.6GHz."*
> 
> https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Ivy-Bridge-CPU-TIM-Paste-Replacement-160/
> 
> And look, when you have a fan with 252.85CFM (Cubic Feet / Minute) airflow and 351.7Pa (Pascals) or 35.89 MM/H2O static pressure attached to your heatsink, air volume in the cooler as well as the airflow pressure inside the case (direction and amount of air being blown in/out of the case) is the LAST thing you need to worry about. For the reference, usual good OEM fans you see attached to the big coolers have about 70CFM and 2 MM/H2O.


*FYI those stats, while v impressive, are when there is no obstruction to the fans intake IE "free flow" stats. I think your case fans are not able to dissipate the resulting hot air from the cooler, effectively. Set all case fans so you have negative presure, this will exhaust max hot air form the case.






Last thing, um no... If your case is 20 degrees celcius inside, and your CPU is running at 65, then if you can lower the case air temps, you will directly lower the CPU etc's temp. See how much less hot air is kept inside, in the negative airflow setup shown in the above link.

Its also nice to post links to things you believe are facts / when you make what seems like a statement







IE that the CPU can go over 85 and be happy.*


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> That Xeon could run 85C 24/7 without any problems. The only reason it has relatively low TJMax (don't wory about TCase), is because margins for server CPUs are bigger and obviously reliability is extremely important. Therefore Intel designed it so that the thermal throttling kicks in WAY before there is a chance for any kind of damage. I would actually go as far as to say that technically it's not even overheating at 85C.


Agree, I've been running this Xeon X5470 on average 83C even over 85C sometimes for well over a year. Lots of gaming sessions and bench-marking. I'm even throwing 1.5v (1.45v under load) also well over a year and have no issues at all. Rock solid on H2O. TjMax = 100C.

For a $75 CPU, who cares if it dies anyway


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *souljazk*
> 
> *FYI those stats, while v impressive, are when there is no obstruction to the fans intake IE "free flow" stats. I think your case fans are not able to dissipate the resulting hot air from the cooler, effectively. Set all case fans so you have negative presure, this will exhaust max hot air form the case.
> *


You have no idea what you are talking about. Case fans against the airflow Delta fan is creating is like trying to blow against the wind with your own mouth. So even if my fan arrangement was incorrect (which is not the case), the difference would be negligible as the heatsink will be soon enough as cold as the temperature inside the case anyway, which would be around 30C with the excessive air escaping through various vents in the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *souljazk*
> 
> *Last thing, um no... If your case is 20 degrees celcius inside, and your CPU is running at 65, then if you can lower the case air temps, you will directly lower the CPU etc's temp. See how much less hot air is kept inside, in the negative airflow setup shown in the above link.*
> 
> Its also nice to post links to things you believe are facts / when you make what seems like a statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IE that the CPU can go over 85 and be happy.


Look, go educate yourself a little bit before trying to teach me how the things work.








TCase as a term by definition is NOT temperature of the PC case. It's the temperature of *CPU Package* itself.
And since it's directly proportional to TJunction and all thermal safety triggers are generally being triggered only by Tjunction, TCase in most cases is not worth worrying about.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mishaua*
> 
> Hello I have an HP Pavilion a6460t with a Asus IPIBL-LB (Benicia-GL8E) board. It currently has an E8200. I want to do this mod to replace the cpu with an E5450 SLANQ. I was just wondering, after the Microcode update, will the Old processor still work? Has anyone done this mod on this board?


That depends on if whoever modded the BIOS removed the microcode for the old processor to make room for the added microcodes, if they didn't remove it then you should still be able to use the old processor. The BIOS mod is only to add the codes to support the Xeons, it shouldn't change anything about whatever was left unchanged.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ4g63t

Any one happen to have X5460 modded bios for a Gigabyte EP35-DS3L? I'd like to try Windows 10 on my HTPC but it tells me my CPU isn't compatible. I'm more of a hardware guy so modding bios isn't my cup of tea.

Thanks


----------



## media

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*
> 
> Any one happen to have X5460 modded bios for a Gigabyte EP35-DS3L? I'd like to try Windows 10 on my HTPC but it tells me my CPU isn't compatible. I'm more of a hardware guy so modding bios isn't my cup of tea.
> 
> Thanks


https://mega.nz/#!T0Rz0SSb!7qrZ96I9nDm8QuB1bY2aJhyVMLSglNqx7iBsbkkvgl0 (rev. 1.x)


----------



## blackcat47

I'm selling these posted first class if anyone is interested?










http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5470-3-33GHz-Quad-Core-775-771-Faster-than-Q9650-QX9775-/281912730418


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackcat47*
> 
> I'm selling these posted first class if anyone is interested?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5470-3-33GHz-Quad-Core-775-771-Faster-than-Q9650-QX9775-/281912730418


I just might be getting one of them from you if I don't find any cheaper on eBay.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *media*
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!T0Rz0SSb!7qrZ96I9nDm8QuB1bY2aJhyVMLSglNqx7iBsbkkvgl0 (rev. 1.x)


Thanks! These bios worked great but Windows 10 is still telling me my cpu isn't compatible. I know for a fact we have Windows 10 installed and running great on my son's X5460/p45-ud3p combo with some modded bios . Not sure if this is a p35 chipset problem rather than cpu or maybe still a bios issue?


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *media*
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!T0Rz0SSb!7qrZ96I9nDm8QuB1bY2aJhyVMLSglNqx7iBsbkkvgl0 (rev. 1.x)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! These bios worked great but Windows 10 is still telling me my cpu isn't compatible. I know for a fact we have Windows 10 installed and running great on my son's X5460/p45-ud3p combo with some modded bios . Not sure if this is a p35 chipset problem rather than cpu or maybe still a bios issue?
Click to expand...

Did you try installing windows 10 before doing the mod and it told you it wasn't compatible, then after doing the mod it still says incompatible?

If so then you might have to do what I did after I changed the motherboard in my laptop. I had to manually set the windows 10 compatibility scanner to start over, then it allowed the upgrade.

I can't remember the name of it or exactly what I had to do, I remember having to manually find the program in my system that runs the scanner and force it to stop and then reset its schedule to start 5 minutes from the time I modified it.

Believe it or not, I went through Dell support live chat and a Dell rep pointed me to that, that was the first time Dell support actually was able to give a working solution, every other issue I've ever gone to them with they never were able to give me what I needed.

Make sure you've got date and time set right any and everywhere you can or resetting schedule won't work.


----------



## Droidriven

..


----------



## sourplumps

Hey all,

I plan to do this mod with an old P35C-DS3R mobo I have and a SLANP X5460 I have. I followed the instructions for adding microcode found in the OP, does that mod add the necessary code for this chip to the BIOS ? It's not really clear if it covers all possible chips that the mod can be done with. If anyone could help with modding the BIOS and adding support for just the specific X5460 SLANP stepping, I'd really appreciate it.

This is the stock BIOS for the board I am going to do the mod with:

P35CDS3R.zip 629k .zip file


Thanks in advance.


----------



## media

P35C-DS3R

https://mega.nz/#!y9wBRZLb!KFez0RuMdBDZ4iJmcBtK0Ocs6A707QQyDhXnc5Jf0Mw (rev. 2.x & 1.x)


----------



## blackcat47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I just might be getting one of them from you if I don't find any cheaper on eBay.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Offers now accepted ?


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Did you try installing windows 10 before doing the mod and it told you it wasn't compatible, then after doing the mod it still says incompatible?
> 
> If so then you might have to do what I did after I changed the motherboard in my laptop. I had to manually set the windows 10 compatibility scanner to start over, then it allowed the upgrade.
> 
> I can't remember the name of it or exactly what I had to do, I remember having to manually find the program in my system that runs the scanner and force it to stop and then reset its schedule to start 5 minutes from the time I modified it.
> 
> Believe it or not, I went through Dell support live chat and a Dell rep pointed me to that, that was the first time Dell support actually was able to give a working solution, every other issue I've ever gone to them with they never were able to give me what I needed.
> 
> Make sure you've got date and time set right any and everywhere you can or resetting schedule won't work.


I didn't try and install Windows 10 yet the compatibility notification says the cpu is isn't supported still. I came across a thread late last night about resetting the Windows 10 scanner like you mentioned but I haven't given that a try yet. I'm fairly confident that will help with the new microcodes.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Did you try installing windows 10 before doing the mod and it told you it wasn't compatible, then after doing the mod it still says incompatible?
> 
> If so then you might have to do what I did after I changed the motherboard in my laptop. I had to manually set the windows 10 compatibility scanner to start over, then it allowed the upgrade.
> 
> I can't remember the name of it or exactly what I had to do, I remember having to manually find the program in my system that runs the scanner and force it to stop and then reset its schedule to start 5 minutes from the time I modified it.
> 
> Believe it or not, I went through Dell support live chat and a Dell rep pointed me to that, that was the first time Dell support actually was able to give a working solution, every other issue I've ever gone to them with they never were able to give me what I needed.
> 
> Make sure you've got date and time set right any and everywhere you can or resetting schedule won't work.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't try and install Windows 10 yet the compatibility notification says the cpu is isn't supported still. I came across a thread late last night about resetting the Windows 10 scanner like you mentioned but I haven't given that a try yet. I'm fairly confident that will help with the new microcodes.
Click to expand...

It probably will, if the BIOS that was nodded isn't the latest BIOS update then that may be an issue, I hope it works for you.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*
> 
> I didn't try and install Windows 10 yet the compatibility notification says the cpu is isn't supported still. I came across a thread late last night about resetting the Windows 10 scanner like you mentioned but I haven't given that a try yet. I'm fairly confident that will help with the new microcodes.


https://www.infopackets.com/news/9619/how-fix-cpu-not-compatible-windows-10-error


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*
> 
> I didn't try and install Windows 10 yet the compatibility notification says the cpu is isn't supported still. I came across a thread late last night about resetting the Windows 10 scanner like you mentioned but I haven't given that a try yet. I'm fairly confident that will help with the new microcodes.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.infopackets.com/news/9619/how-fix-cpu-not-compatible-windows-10-error
Click to expand...

Nice, I'm copying that link for when I need it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackcat47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackcat47*
> 
> Offers now accepted ?


Offers of £49.5+ now accepted.

I can't sell at a loss









They can be sourced from:

http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20160124134932&SearchText=x5470

or eBay...


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackcat47*
> 
> Offers of £49.5+ now accepted.
> 
> I can't sell at a loss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can be sourced from:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20160124134932&SearchText=x5470
> 
> or eBay...


A loss.. lol.
You have 50% or so markup.
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-lnte-l-Xeon-X5470-SLBBF-AT80574KJ093N-1333-MHZ-3-33-GHz-LGA-771-CPU/32563527177.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.1.82zIUW&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_9,searchweb201644_4_10001_10002_10005_301_10006_9987_10003_10004_62,searchweb201560_8,searchweb1451318400_6150,searchweb1451318411_6452&btsid=4cc20ee1-9d76-4387-b291-5d3b2ddeb583

£49 = $70


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> A loss.. lol.
> You have 50% or so markup.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-lnte-l-Xeon-X5470-SLBBF-AT80574KJ093N-1333-MHZ-3-33-GHz-LGA-771-CPU/32563527177.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.1.82zIUW&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_9,searchweb201644_4_10001_10002_10005_301_10006_9987_10003_10004_62,searchweb201560_8,searchweb1451318400_6150,searchweb1451318411_6452&btsid=4cc20ee1-9d76-4387-b291-5d3b2ddeb583
> 
> £49 = $70


$44 US + free shipping? Why hasn't anyone bought that yet? lol!
They will hit 4.0Ghz on a bad day, I've got mine @ almost 4.7Ghz. Compare that price to a QX9770


----------



## blackcat47

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/-/281922095964?


----------



## firewalker

Is the msi p35 neo3 a suitable board for this mod? I've seen a few people around the internet succesfully modding it and using a E5450 with it but I am wondering whether I can pull a decent OC with it. If someone knows how capable of OC'ing Quads is this board I will be glad if they share their knowledge.


----------



## SyMorson

Hi
ive just done this mod on a E5300 cpu Pegatron IPIEL-LA G45 chipset motherboard in my HP DX7500 and it shows the Xeon X5450 as passing in diagnostics but freezes on the windows 10 start screen, if i put the E5300 cpu back in boot up then shut down and re boot with the X5450 it boots fine but system only shows the cpu as being the E5300???


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyMorson*
> 
> Hi
> ive just done this mod on a E5300 cpu Pegatron IPIEL-LA G45 chipset motherboard in my HP DX7500 and it shows the Xeon X5450 as passing in diagnostics but freezes on the windows 10 start screen, if i put the E5300 cpu back in boot up then shut down and re boot with the X5450 it boots fine but system only shows the cpu as being the E5300???


Did you perform a micro-code BIOS update before installing the X5450?

Many (maybe most) need to have the micro-codes for the XEON processors added because they are socket 771 CPUs and not expected to be found in a 775 socket therefore why would motherboard makers put 771 codes in? Makes sense right? After you get the right micro-code to full support and recognize your CPU your issues should go away.









PS. Sharing this in case you are wondering how (2) Gigabyte GTX980Ti's in SLI with a MOD BIOS will perform on an overclocked XEON X5470 (4.65Ghz). I used the minimum bitrate for the recording which I won't do next time. This is running at 4K with MAX settings, downscaled to 1440p for youtube. So yes this same system was also recording the video with shadowplay










Spoiler: the video


----------



## SyMorson

Hi
The bios is some thing ive never messed with, ive heard i need to flash it or add micro codes but ive looked for hours and hours to find my bios online but i cant find it anywere? its a Pegatron IPIEL-LA board with AMI bios.
The closest ive found is this reference: sp44779 rom file EUR5.14 but i dont have the actual file


----------



## Duality92

Hey guys!

I'm having a hard time, maybe you guys can help me out, check *this thread*


----------



## marras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulnorth*
> 
> I did it succesfully . Mod my shuttle SP35P2 Pro with Bios Release SP35S110.Bin . Workaround as known . Sticker , Notches released , Patching the Bios with microcodes . Burn the Bios with the old CPU Intel Core 2 Q6600 . Replaced the CPU with Xeon E5450 .
> 
> And now it´s work fine unter Windows 7 64
> 
> Many Thanks for the info in this forum .
> 
> Quad6600vsXeonE5450.JPG 868k .JPG file


according you,does it worth? is e5450 good enough for some modern gaming, with an r9 380? (i know that will be cpu limited, but how much?) right now i've a [email protected], will I see the difference?


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marras*
> 
> according you,does it worth? is e5450 good enough for some modern gaming, with an r9 380? (i know that will be cpu limited, but how much?) right now i've a [email protected], will I see the difference?


Yes you will however the real question might be which CPU can overclock higher. If you can get to 4.0Ghz+ that is probably where you want to be (at least 3.8Ghz). Games like raw clock speed and will usually only target 4 CPU cores so the higher your frequency the less draw call limited you will be. I have an X5470 @ 4.65Ghz and I am starting to see CPU limitations @ 4k now with next-gen games so this platform is really at the very end... Soon it will be laying next to Pentium 4's

I am hanging on for something worthwhile by Intel like that 5.1Ghz Xeon they announced









EDIT: This is what I get to give you an idea what this platform is capable of (This is 4k max settings). I am definitely CPU bound at times.


----------



## sourplumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *media*
> 
> P35C-DS3R
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!y9wBRZLb!KFez0RuMdBDZ4iJmcBtK0Ocs6A707QQyDhXnc5Jf0Mw (rev. 2.x & 1.x)


Thanks! Much appreciated.


----------



## VasiliyK

Hi guys! Very need your help! I have HP dc7800 sff and x3363 (as i know Q35 support 3xxx Xeon series and x3363 equal Q9550). I modify (inject CPU microcodes) BIOS with CH341A, after clearing CMOS and first starting i have screen of memory check and then it ask to press F1 for save configuration and reboot. After that it reboot and nothing to happening, only black screen and increasing to full speed CPU fan. Please, maybe somebody know how to make it work! Thanks.


----------



## Dante May Cry

Hi all!

This is my first post here









I've been following this enormous but really helpful thread over the recent weeks and it's thanks to this thread that I went about upgrading from my Core 2 Duo E8400 to a Xeon E5450. Installation is complete and it is up and running









I have some quick questions about the overclocking potential of my particular chip or system.

I have an E0 revision which is supposed to provide better overclock potential compared to the older C0 revisions, so with that in mind I was really excited about overclocking this awesome chip.

This is where I sort of got stuck. I've spent pretty much the entire day tweaking and tuning and from what I've gathered, I can overclock this chip from the stock 3.00 Ghz to 3.3 Ghz at stock voltage of 1.200. A marginal overclock increase but at least the voltage is at stock I thought.

I attempted to raise it by 100 Mhz more to 3.4 Ghz. It's a negligible difference so I thought it should take it. It does take it however running an instance of Intel Burn Test and LinX, it always seems to fail. You might be thinking, well you're probably using it at stock voltage. I have raised the voltage all the way up to 1.34 just under the threshold of what Intel recommends as the safe operating voltage for this chip and even then Intel Burn test and LinX fail it after a few runs.

I have no idea why a 100 Mhz increase is asking so much from this chip? I though this should have been do-able? For reference I'm using a Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3 motherboard revision 2.1 with 4GB DDR2 RAM PC26400 at 800 Mhz.

I'm thinking, perhaps it could be due to Vdroop? I mean when I had it at 3.4 Ghz, the bios was set to around 1.34 volts, but in CPU-Z it was showing between 1.296 to 1.312 at idle and 1.248 to 1.280 at load.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## media

Yep, your problem is vdroop


----------



## Dante May Cry

Hi. Thanks for the quick reply.

Is there anything I can do about it at all?


----------



## mouacyk

If you have Load Line Calibration, enable it and set it to most extreme level. If not, look for pencil mods for your mobo. Otherwise, get better cooling and keep putting on the volts. My old ASRock P35 board had a massive vdroop of 0.15v volt, so it took 1.6v in BIOS to get a load voltage of 1.45v for a game-stable 3.52GHz. Of course, I had a Swiftech H220 cooling it at those volts.


----------



## Dante May Cry

Well I've had a look at my BIOS and I don't think I can find anything to do with LLC. There is something called CIE2 or something like that. Would that be it?


----------



## Laithan

No that's power management (C1E). LLC is unfortunately not available on all motherboards _*even with the SAME chipset*_. For example my ASUS Striker II Extreme has LLC but my XFX 790i Ultra (both are 790i Ultra chipsets) does not. In my experience I have not had much luck with LLC anyway (although I know some others have) *so I don't think you are SOL just because of that*. I get a 0.064v vDroop myself. Quite normal and expected actually that's why some motherboard implement LLC.

It is easy to figure out how much to compensate though. You are basically overshooting/compensating for the vDroop so that when your CPU is under load it will be getting enough voltage (or the voltage that you initially set in the BIOS and was going for in the first place). Luckily when the CPU is at idle the higher voltage doesn't produce much heat the voltage just looks scary









In your case (using your high/low values) would be 0.064 vDroop. It is identical to what I am getting. As mouacyk said, you can solve the problem by throwing more voltage at the chip. So you if want to run your CPU at 1.312v you would need to start at 1.376v in the BIOS. Don't be surprised if you still need to add more voltage (and end up around 1.40/1.42 in the BIOS) though just watch temps.

You'd pretty much need to throw a water block on the CPU to really see what it is capable of otherwise you are just teasing yourself







.

I'm gonna show off my 2007 CPU (does it even qualify as showing off? LMAO!)
All kidding aside this is pretty high voltage.. This is AIO or custom loop territory. I wouldn't attempt voltage this high unless under water.
As you can see we have the same 0.064v vDroop







.


PS. I really don't care if I fry my chip, $60 on ebay and I've got a replacement







(but I have been running this for well over a year now, rock solid)


----------



## mouacyk

1.472v for a year, wow! Good to hear, so I can really up mine from 1.25v at 4GHz if I want to explore some overclocking headroom or just want to push the chip in the future. It's often said that > 1.425v for 24/7 isn't healthy for 45nm but you may already be proving that wrong.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> 1.472v for a year, wow! Good to hear, so I can really up mine from 1.25v at 4GHz if I want to explore some overclocking headroom or just want to push the chip in the future. It's often said that > 1.425v for 24/7 isn't healthy for 45nm but you may already be proving that wrong.


Unless I am just getting lucky









IMHO I just think you can't push those volts under AIR.. Under H2O it is kept much happier









And you *really* do need a powerful power supply. Look at the AMPs under a full load stress test!


----------



## Dante May Cry

Thanks for the really informative post Laithan. Really interesting. I guess upping the voltage is a possibility but then I'm not sure if I'm comfortable with the idea of running this at 1.4 volts 24/7 in case it fries









There was another method mentioned called the pencil mod? I've heard about this over the years but I've never actually taken an interest in it as it never applied to me at the time. Well I guess it may now!

What is the pencil mod and how does it accomplish resolving the vdroop issue and what would the procedure be if I was to carry it out on my mobo?

Thanks!


----------



## smak420

Hi guys

Is not xeon inside but Q9550 e0, Using P5Q Pro latest Ket bios and 8gb ddr2 ram.

Max FSB i pull out stabile with relative low vcore is 448 for 3.8ghz. OCCT Large & Small data set stabile with cores not going over 70C max, using Cooler master V8.

My board dont have fine GTL tuning for NB and CPU, only 0.61x, 0.63x, 0.65x

When trying FSB 471 keep failing cores in stress test... is there some tweaks with NB and CPU skew clocks? I keep my performance level at 10..cant go lower, try up to 13 no luck....but i know ram is capable doing 950 mhz on 5-5-5-15-55, test it with few version of memtest and microsoft memory diagnostic tool.

Dunno, maby i swap my q9550 for E5450, hope i can get some low vid chip....my goal is to run 4.0 ghz with under 1.3 vcore


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dante May Cry*
> 
> Thanks for the really informative post Laithan. Really interesting. I guess upping the voltage is a possibility but then I'm not sure if I'm comfortable with the idea of running this at 1.4 volts 24/7 in case it fries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was another method mentioned called the pencil mod? I've heard about this over the years but I've never actually taken an interest in it as it never applied to me at the time. Well I guess it may now!
> 
> What is the pencil mod and how does it accomplish resolving the vdroop issue and what would the procedure be if I was to carry it out on my mobo?
> 
> Thanks!


Google "GA-EP35-DS3 pencil mod".


----------



## nanank99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyMorson*
> 
> Hi
> The bios is some thing ive never messed with, ive heard i need to flash it or add micro codes but ive looked for hours and hours to find my bios online but i cant find it anywere? its a Pegatron IPIEL-LA board with AMI bios.
> The closest ive found is this reference: sp44779 rom file EUR5.14 but i dont have the actual file


if you have board with AMI bios, why dont you try save your current bios, and add the microcode, then flash with it...
you can use afudos or afuwin to save your current bios...


----------



## Dante May Cry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Google "GA-EP35-DS3 pencil mod".


So I did some reading for my particular board and managed to do the pencil volt mod. The vdroop is slightly better now. I mentioned before when I had it at 1.3 vcore in the bios, it went as low as 1.248 to 1.280 at load in CPU-Z. After this mod, it was around 1.280 to 1.296 at load. The vdrop however is still there with a differenceof about .3 from what it is set in the bios to idle.

So I attempted to keep raising the voltage. I got it all the way up to 1.4 in the bios which translates to around 1.360 or so at idle and 1.3248 at load. Intel Burn Test was still throwing errors at a 3.4 Ghz clock speed.

I think that this may be a bad overclocking chip. I mean, it does 3.3 Ghz at stock no problem, but a 100 Mhz increase and I'm having to increase the voltage to 1.4+? Who knows what I'd need for 3.5 Ghz+!

This mobo was fine with E8400 I had paired with it before. It managed 4.1 Ghz at 1.25 vcore which I thought was brilliant. Could have pushed it some more.

Such a shame because I heard these were good overclockers especially the E0 revision.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dante May Cry*
> 
> I think that this may be a bad overclocking chip. I mean, it does 3.3 Ghz at stock no problem, but a 100 Mhz increase and I'm having to increase the voltage to 1.4+? Who knows what I'd need for 3.5 Ghz+!
> 
> This mobo was fine with E8400 I had paired with it before. It managed 4.1 Ghz at 1.25 vcore which I thought was brilliant. Could have pushed it some more.
> 
> Such a shame because I heard these were good overclockers especially the E0 revision.


Nice work on the research and you got some results, albeit not exactly what you wanted. However, the conclusion you draw may be flawed.

Without bumping voltage at all, my X5470 was only able to do 3.6GHz on my P35 board but on my P45 board with LLC handled 4GHz just fine. I think to get the most out of your E xeon, you will need a better motherboard chipset that can provide better power delivery. In hindsight, the mod should have pointed out things like this, so as to not raise so much hope for people on P35 chipsets (like myself). I was determined to see a 4GHz LGA771/775 CPU though, so I ebay'ed my board and got a decent deal.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velqn*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I have decided to lower the multiple of the X5460 and raise the FSB, benchmarks well all better, memory bandwidth better and etc, all the goodies that comes when you raise FSB.
> 
> This is the setup I have right now:
> 
> 
> So, now, guys, I am having all my voltage settings in bios on AUTO - question is, should I override them and replace it, i.e. set for vcore 1.3500 (that`s should be stock max vcore for X5460) for better stability?
> 
> I have been able to run all kind of synth tests on the auto settings, and was observing the vcore with hardware info going 1.32 and a little bit above.
> 
> If I am stable now, which I am, any benefit if setting custom settings?
> 
> When I have tried to set vcore to 1.3500 when priming I get over 1.3500 even 1.36 and on auto I get max 1.344... so better temps.





Unless your overclocking, theres zero poin't to increace your voltage back up to normal levels


----------



## smak420

yea i have that psychological barrier too, just need to be able to run 4.0 ghz stabile on quad









Right now i have some offer to swap my Q9550 e0 for E5450 e0....hope that 0.5x more multi give me better OC, and less power consumption


----------



## omega1988

i have a sensor problems . i think that the temps are not correct


----------



## DCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Nice work on the research and you got some results, albeit not exactly what you wanted. However, the conclusion you draw may be flawed.
> 
> Without bumping voltage at all, my X5470 was only able to do 3.6GHz on my P35 board but on my P45 board with LLC handled 4GHz just fine. I think to get the most out of your E xeon, you will need a better motherboard chipset that can provide better power delivery. In hindsight, the mod should have pointed out things like this, so as to not raise so much hope for people on P35 chipsets (like myself). I was determined to see a 4GHz LGA771/775 CPU though, so I ebay'ed my board and got a decent deal.


Just to add some context to this, I have an X5470 running at 4Ghz stable on a P35 board (Asus P5K Deluxe). I just left the voltages on 'auto', bumped the FSB to 400 and locked the DRAM back down to stock.

CPU-Z: http://valid.x86.fr/lfql54


----------



## mouacyk

The Asus P5K Deluxe is P35 but has LLC -- you didn't detail if you have it enabled or not. Even the non-deluxe version's LLC isn't working as reported by some google searches. Given your particular exception, it's still fair to say that P35 chipsets didn't commonly include mechanisms to eliminate VDroop, which became a large hindrance to overclocking without using absurdly high BIOS voltages in order to maintain necessary operating voltages on load.


----------



## DCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> The Asus P5K Deluxe is P35 but has LLC -- you didn't detail if you have it enabled or not. Even the non-deluxe version's LLC isn't working as reported by some google searches. Given your particular exception, it's still fair to say that P35 chipsets didn't commonly include mechanisms to eliminate VDroop, which became a large hindrance to overclocking without using absurdly high BIOS voltages in order to maintain necessary operating voltages on load.


The bios settings are all pretty much Default apart from the FSB.

In the BIOS the LLC option provided by ASUS is called 'CPU Voltage Damper', and from a glance at this documentation i would assume it's off by default (and therefore currently disabled in my BIOS):

http://support.asus.com.cn/FAQ/detail.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=P5K%20Deluxe/WiFi-AP&p=1&s=22&os=&hashedid=0e9NyGEDLjtBRtyB&no=B37368CB-6F5D-4AA8-82BD-2344C32C8400


----------



## smak420

Guys anyone run E5450 e0 on 4.0 ghz? what voltage i can expect for chip that was never OC'd on stock motherboard?


----------



## omega1988

can someone help me ?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> can someone help me ?


cpu??? software to monitor temp??


----------



## Dante May Cry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Nice work on the research and you got some results, albeit not exactly what you wanted. However, the conclusion you draw may be flawed.
> 
> Without bumping voltage at all, my X5470 was only able to do 3.6GHz on my P35 board but on my P45 board with LLC handled 4GHz just fine. I think to get the most out of your E xeon, you will need a better motherboard chipset that can provide better power delivery. In hindsight, the mod should have pointed out things like this, so as to not raise so much hope for people on P35 chipsets (like myself). I was determined to see a 4GHz LGA771/775 CPU though, so I ebay'ed my board and got a decent deal.


Good news!

So I took your advice about looking into a P45 board. I realised that I actually have a Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3 board set up in another system. I spent the best part of the day switching components over. Replaced the P35 with the P45. I thought, well it's not really getting much use on the secondary system, so I may as well use it instead.

This board is so much better at overclocking. The 3.4 Ghz wall was no more. It is currently sitting at 3.8 Ghz with vcore set to I believe 1.26 or 1.27 in the bios. At idle it hovers between 1.216 and 1.232. At load it hovers between 1.168 to 1.200. Temperatures are around mid 50's with some of the cores touching high 50's. This is with both LinX and Intel Burn Test by the way. These two programs stress the CPU more than others and generates more heat as a result. In real world situations it should be a lot more cooler. So how does it look? I'm thinking of getting to the 4.0 Ghz milestone! What do you recommend I keep the vcore under and also what about temps?

Anyway, a quick question. There's one small but loud problem with this board. Although this board works really well, the CPU Fan header on the actual mobo does not function. I think this was short circuited many years ago. So that fan header is pretty much useless. I've connected the CPU Fan instead to one of the other SYS_FAN headers on the board. Problem is, the fan is spinning at max RPM and it's pretty loud. It doesn't adjust fan RPM according to temperatures, so even when the CPU is running cool, it's still whirring away. Is there anyway around this? Perhaps some sort of add on or something I can do to make the CPU Fan function as it's supposed to?


----------



## smak420

For 4.0 ghz you will need to play with GTL, NB GTL most like depends on your FSB

that board i think have that options


----------



## Laithan

Look what I just found (and bought)









http://www.ebay.com/itm/Patriot-Viper-Series-PC3-16000-4GB-2X2GB-DIMM-2000MHz-DDR3-SDRAM-PVS34G2000LLKN-/121892141739?hash=item1c61567aab%3Ag%3AskMAAOSw~OVWvSIj&nma=true&si=Cd9W%252FzCtDh2GIAgRH85RJov8DhY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

These are *super rare* (they are the 2.0v 2000Mhz kit). The seller didn't realize he could have got at least double for these maybe triple


----------



## schuck6566

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10739202? <-- my current firestrike with i7 2600,gtx970,and 16Gb ram. Even though our physics results are off by a bit, I have 4x's the ram to play with while the test is running.Nothing interupts to write to the drive,ect.ect. The CHEAPEST 2600k on ebay is $190.00 u.s. as I write this. I paid $35.00 for the e5450 I'm using in my mod build.Looking to drop a gtx 760 or 770 into the mod build. The memory seems to be the bigger expense on these builds.


----------



## stolid

I just did the microcode update to the bios of my Gigabyte P35-DS3L and am about to mod the board and install an E5450. I also have a Gigabyte EP45-UD3L - would that board overclock any better? It's my understanding P45 is essentially just a die shrink of P35, but there may be other aspects of the board to consider.


----------



## mouacyk

@stolid, Dante May Cry had a similar P35 board to yours and had better results when he switched his P45 board by over 400MHz. The only way to know for sure is to try, since you have both boards. I'm betting that the die-shrunk P45 will do better.


----------



## stolid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> @stolid, Dante May Cry had a similar P35 board to yours and had better results when he switched his P45 board by over 400MHz. The only way to know for sure is to try, since you have both boards. I'm betting that the die-shrunk P45 will do better.


I was leaning towards it. I may actually try it out on both anyway though - I have 3 E5450s to play with (and a spare P35 board). The second, less overclockable rig will be put to use as a less power-hungry (than my current one) home server at stock speeds.


----------



## smak420

ah finally i found some cheap NEW 1366 motherboard.. Asrock X58 Extreeme. Also found cheap Xeon X5650 6 core what should be great overclocker. Will add 3 x 4gb ram and i have respectable maschine for cheap


----------



## stolid

Reporting success on my Gigabyte P35-DS3L with an E5450, including SSE4.1 support. I had a couple slips on the mobo while cutting and just decided to go ahead and try the filing method. A little nerve-racking taking a file to a CPU, especially since there was some metal showing through the sides once I had finished. Hopefully tomorrow I'll report back on my Gigabyte EP45-UD3L with another E5450.


----------



## marik123

Will this mod work with my office PC which has a P5Q-EM board? I'm currently interested on upgrading it with a Xeon 5460.

Thanks


----------



## stolid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> Will this mod work with my office PC which has a P5Q-EM board? I'm currently interested on upgrading it with a Xeon 5460.
> 
> Thanks


Most likely. Make sure your BIOS is up to date to support 45nm Quads before attempting it. For best results, update your BIOS to one modded with the 771 microcodes.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> Will this mod work with my office PC which has a P5Q-EM board? I'm currently interested on upgrading it with a Xeon 5460.
> 
> Thanks


absolutely it will, I've got that same board with a X5460 running just fine, its been a while but I think I just updated BIOS and didn't use a modded BIOS, I'll get it fired up and check its setup again.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven

..


----------



## IS06DMX

Hi guys!
Does the X5460 work on AsRock g41m vs3 r.2.0?
I'm on q8200 and 8gb KVR1066.


----------



## media

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IS06DMX*
> 
> Hi guys!
> Does the X5460 work on AsRock g41m vs3 r.2.0?
> I'm on q8200 and 8gb KVR1066.


Yes, your bios: https://mega.nz/#!Cko0QQBZ!UJlyz-32_ceawHJAD0Zaq-mYVohwYymUc2aiHuMrIs0


----------



## VK7201K

Can you help me maybe? I've wanted to mod my bios... but i have only a .rom bios editor.. but sadly the bios is a .bin data. I need the latest Asus Striker II Extreme bios with the microcodes for my Intel Xeon E5450 CPU


----------



## media

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VK7201K*
> 
> Can you help me maybe? I've wanted to mod my bios... but i have only a .rom bios editor.. but sadly the bios is a .bin data. I need the latest Asus Striker II Extreme bios with the microcodes for my Intel Xeon E5450 CPU


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3CZPsdu5cSnTXVzMXhPYkRybUk/edit


----------



## schuck6566

OMG! All I can say is I'm still impressed! This is my main rig results with heavensward.(i72600,16GB ram,msi GTX970 in OC mode) running in 1920x1080 on maximum I still only scored 11thousand something.That's nowhere NEAR the beating it would give me in 4k if I was equiped. Your results are the reason I hope to beable to get fair to respectable outta med to high settings with the mod rig I'm building.







Here's a snip of my i7 results.

FinalFantasyXIVscore.JPG 135k .JPG file
 BTW, this was in reply to lathian,I clicked the wrong post button & didn't include his post as quote i guess.(smacks forehead)


----------



## stolid

I'm having a strange issue. I have a Gigabyte EP45-UD3L with an E5450 that I just installed, and Windows 8.1 won't boot. This install worked just fine hours ago (had a C2D E5200 in it). It always starts up with "Preparing Automatic Repair" and I managed to catch it giving an "Error Code: 0x000000C4" before automatically rebooting. I just tested and have the same issue with a Windows 8.1 installer USB drive, however a Hiren's Boot CD XP install boots just fine.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolid*
> 
> I'm having a strange issue. I have a Gigabyte EP45-UD3L with an E5450 that I just installed, and Windows 8.1 won't boot. This install worked just fine hours ago (had a C2D E5200 in it). It always starts up with "Preparing Automatic Repair" and I managed to catch it giving an "Error Code: 0x000000C4" before automatically rebooting. I just tested and have the same issue with a Windows 8.1 installer USB drive, however a Hiren's Boot CD XP install boots just fine.


Try running Memtest to see if your ram is stable. Ram can cause all kinds of problems and symptoms can be intermittent.

http://www.memtest.org/


----------



## obi.van.kenobi

Performance question for all of you with overclockocked quads (12mb cache). How many fps do you get in cs go all at low @1080p, and with which gpu card.

I presume some of you must have cs go installed.


----------



## stolid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolid*
> 
> I'm having a strange issue. I have a Gigabyte EP45-UD3L with an E5450 that I just installed, and Windows 8.1 won't boot. This install worked just fine hours ago (had a C2D E5200 in it). It always starts up with "Preparing Automatic Repair" and I managed to catch it giving an "Error Code: 0x000000C4" before automatically rebooting. I just tested and have the same issue with a Windows 8.1 installer USB drive, however a Hiren's Boot CD XP install boots just fine.


Apparently I had flashed the wrong BIOS (thought it had microcodes modded in). It's working fine now with a proper modded BIOS.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stolid*
> 
> I'm having a strange issue. I have a Gigabyte EP45-UD3L with an E5450 that I just installed, and Windows 8.1 won't boot. This install worked just fine hours ago (had a C2D E5200 in it). It always starts up with "Preparing Automatic Repair" and I managed to catch it giving an "Error Code: 0x000000C4" before automatically rebooting. I just tested and have the same issue with a Windows 8.1 installer USB drive, however a Hiren's Boot CD XP install boots just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I had flashed the wrong BIOS (thought it had microcodes modded in). It's working fine now with a proper modded BIOS.
Click to expand...

If I had seen your post earlier I would have replied with the answer you found for yourself. I did this mod on my UD3P with no modded BIOS but I used a X5460, I guess that's not the case with E5450 though.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bels

hey guys, i'm ending up upgraded my system to x5470 paired with P5Q3, will it boot if i try to stick 16gb kit of corsair CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9B or maybe higher speed if any suggestions.. and for additions, i'm really surprised asus P5G41T-M LX3 can keep up with x5470, this is just for testing anyway, with onboard intel gpu i can smoothly play 1080p on youtube, hehehe.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bels*
> 
> hey guys, i'm ending up upgraded my system to x5470 paired with P5Q3, will it boot if i try to stick 16gb kit of corsair CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9B or maybe higher speed if any suggestions.. and for additions, i'm really surprised asus P5G41T-M LX3 can keep up with x5470, this is just for testing anyway, with onboard intel gpu i can smoothly play 1080p on youtube, hehehe.


P5Q3 supports 1600(1800 OC) so yeah you should be fine.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obi.van.kenobi*
> 
> Performance question for all of you with overclockocked quads (12mb cache). How many fps do you get in cs go all at low @1080p, and with which gpu card.
> 
> I presume some of you must have cs go installed.


My system is:

X5470 @4ghz
Asus P5k deluxe
8gb ddr2 800
GTX 960

I get 140-200fps in CS:GO @1080p with pretty much all gfx options maxed (4xMSAA). Suspect much higher fps with low gfx options.


----------



## stolid

Looking for some feedback on my overclock for an E5450 on a Gigabyte EP45-UD3L. It's currently at 424*9 = 3.81GHz at 1.275v in BIOS with 1:1 FSB:RAM and timings 5-5-5-15 (2x 2GB G.Skill DDR2-800 1.8v sticks at 1.9v). I got an error in prime when I tried FSB 434 (3.9GHz.) with all other settings the same.

Am I thermally limited yet? I'm not really sure whether to believe these temperatures or which program - what is the Tj max for these CPUs? Do you think it's necessary yet to mess with voltages other than vCore? Obviously, I don't want to increase any voltages if I'm at a thermal limit.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolid*
> 
> Looking for some feedback on my overclock for an E5450 on a Gigabyte EP45-UD3L. It's currently at 424*9 = 3.81GHz at 1.275v in BIOS with 1:1 FSB:RAM and timings 5-5-5-15 (2x 2GB G.Skill DDR2-800 1.8v sticks at 1.9v). I got an error in prime when I tried FSB 434 (3.9GHz.) with all other settings the same.
> 
> Am I thermally limited yet? I'm not really sure whether to believe these temperatures or which program - what is the Tj max for these CPUs? Do you think it's necessary yet to mess with voltages other than vCore? Obviously, I don't want to increase any voltages if I'm at a thermal limit.


That's very tight memory timings so you will probably want to keep your memory at conservative speeds/timing until you dial in your max CPU overclock. Trying to O/C with tight memory timings and/or high memory speeds will preset a significantly higher challenge to O/C your CPU and reach stability especially with higher bus speeds. I would ONLY attempt to improve memory performance as the VERY LAST step in tweaking your overall system. You may need to go back and re-run that same test that failed but with your memory at more conservative settings (AUTO for memory, view the values chosen by AUTO and then *manually set those same values* for memory to give you a good place to start). Run MEMTESTx86 from a bootable USB drive and verify your memory is stable as 1st step.

As far as messing with other voltages besides vCORE, *absolutely* if you are looking to push your bus speed up (I don't know P45 specifically but I suspect this is true for all S775 chipsets with a north-bridge. I have to adjust just about every voltage in my system to reach my 4.65Ghz "24/7" O/C (this is a 1825Mhz bus). I could share what I use for BIOS settings but I have 790i chipset and will be different from your P45.

You indeed do not have much thermal headroom right now but that is probably not your limitation YET if you haven't messed with other voltages (however I think you are VERY close to your thermal limit). 80C is probably the most you'll want to get as a max temp under high stress (looks like you are on AIR) but 70's is better. I don't really think you are going to be able to go too much higher without a water block but I would suspect you could get closer to 4Ghz with some additional tweaking (you have a 9x multi and room to raise bus speed). According to Core temp the TjMax = 100C for both of our CPUs (I have X5470). I'm not going to test that limit and find out







but I can tell you that at least for me, 85C hasn't showed to be a "problem" it is just about as high as I'm willing to take my CPU. As a general rule of thumb I would say that 80C as your max is safer. *That's a full 20C delta from TjMax*.


----------



## bglow

Hello!

I'm sorry, but i've got to admit that I signed up specifically to ask this question, as any other forum I could find talking about his wasn't in english :/ And this thread is very difficult to search through for my specific question, it's absolutely gargantuan. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

I'm looking at buying a Xeon E5450 to take over from my current Core 2 Duo E7600, which has already been modified for the 775 socket in my mother board (ASUS P5QL/EPU). Are there specific drivers or a BIOS upgrade I would have to install to get the thing to work? I'll admit i'm pretty worried about doing it, meddling with the BIOS of a system isn't something i've ever done outside of very basic functions.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bglow*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I'm sorry, but i've got to admit that I signed up specifically to ask this question, as any other forum I could find talking about his wasn't in english :/ And this thread is very difficult to search through for my specific question, it's absolutely gargantuan. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> I'm looking at buying a Xeon E5450 to take over from my current Core 2 Duo E7600, which has already been modified for the 775 socket in my mother board (ASUS P5QL/EPU). Are there specific drivers or a BIOS upgrade I would have to install to get the thing to work? I'll admit i'm pretty worried about doing it, meddling with the BIOS of a system isn't something i've ever done outside of very basic functions.


Are you aware that you also need to physically cut the socket in your motherboard to make the CPU fit? Your BIOS may also need the micro code updated to support the CPU. It is kind of a 3 step process.. install adapter on the cpu, modify socket, update motherboard BIOS.

PS. Have you looked at an X5470? It has a 10x multi (practically unlocked)


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolid*
> 
> Looking for some feedback on my overclock for an E5450 on a Gigabyte EP45-UD3L. It's currently at 424*9 = 3.81GHz at 1.275v in BIOS with 1:1 FSB:RAM and timings 5-5-5-15 (2x 2GB G.Skill DDR2-800 1.8v sticks at 1.9v). I got an error in prime when I tried FSB 434 (3.9GHz.) with all other settings the same.
> 
> Am I thermally limited yet? I'm not really sure whether to believe these temperatures or which program - what is the Tj max for these CPUs? Do you think it's necessary yet to mess with voltages other than vCore? Obviously, I don't want to increase any voltages if I'm at a thermal limit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If your CPU in thermal limit, your CPU will already throttling right now.


----------



## omega1988

after a year using X5460 i found on my disk Cinebench opened it and just for curiosity started cpu bench . after the results i was shoked!!! the scores dropped twise . is it becouse i'm overclocking the CPU ? from last year i only upgraded my PC with new GPU and RAM . and the scores droped . it was a little bit more after i restarted . but still O_O WHY!!! WHHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYY!!! is it gonna DIE SOON ? heres screen shots


----------



## mouacyk

What are your temps? It could be thermal throttling due to aging thermal paste. Check your chip set and could temperatures.


----------



## bglow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Are you aware that you also need to physically cut the socket in your motherboard to make the CPU fit? Your BIOS may also need the micro code updated to support the CPU. It is kind of a 3 step process.. install adapter on the cpu, modify socket, update motherboard BIOS.
> 
> PS. Have you looked at an X5470? It has a 10x multi (practically unlocked)


I know that the motherboard would usually need some modification, but the one I was looking at has specifically been altered to fit in to the socket without that (I assume it's had grooves cut in to it).

I had not looked in to a X5470 no, how significant would you estimate the difference to be?


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bglow*
> 
> I know that the motherboard would usually need some modification, but the one I was looking at has specifically been altered to fit in to the socket without that (I assume it's had grooves cut in to it).
> 
> I had not looked in to a X5470 no, how significant would you estimate the difference to be?


Oh ok I haven't seen a lot of the boards pre-modified usually just the CPU adapters are pre-installed. If you have pictures and you can verify someone already did the work then great, that's the tough part because one slip and bent pins









As far as a X5470, it's silicon lottery but I've got mine @ 4.65Ghz 24/7







It's been the best CPU I've ever overclocked and beat the crap out of a QX9770. YMMV but that's my experience anyway.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bglow*
> 
> I know that the motherboard would usually need some modification, but the one I was looking at has specifically been altered to fit in to the socket without that (I assume it's had grooves cut in to it).
> 
> I had not looked in to a X5470 no, how significant would you estimate the difference to be?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok I haven't seen a lot of the boards pre-modified usually just the CPU adapters are pre-installed. If you have pictures and you can verify someone already did the work then great, that's the tough part because one slip and bent pins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as a X5470, it's silicon lottery but I've got mine @ 4.65Ghz 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been the best CPU I've ever overclocked and beat the crap out of a QX9770. YMMV but that's my experience anyway.
Click to expand...

I believe they were saying the CPU was premodified to fit the locator tabs on the socket without modifying the board.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I believe they were saying the CPU was premodified to fit the locator tabs on the socket without modifying the board.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


lol.. nope.. the mod is a sticker









Prepare to cut socket!


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I believe they were saying the CPU was premodified to fit the locator tabs on the socket without modifying the board.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> lol.. nope.. the mod is a sticker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prepare to cut socket!
Click to expand...

I wasn't even referring to the padmod sticker.

I was referring to what he said about understanding that the board would normally need to be modified but the one he was looking at(I believe he was referring to the CPU having notches cut into to fit 775, they are available like that on eBay) was already modified to fit in the 775 socket without needing to modify.

Where in anything I said did you get anything pertaining to the mod sticker?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boorock

Hi guys,

After 5 years, it's good to be back again









9 years and still running the old girl with no problems (system info below) but after seeing the new "Rise of the Tomb Raider" game I decided to go for a Xeon MOD and OC !
And I searched the whole thread and got happy cause lot's of people tried & succeeded in the Xeon MOD.

Here are my system specs;

MoBo: *ASUS P5Q Turbo* (not Pro) with BIOS 602 (SLIC 2.1 Mod from this forum)
( http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5Q_Turbo/specifications/ )

CPU: Q6600 @ 3.6 or 2.4 (stock) daily use.
http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=56362443985

RAM: *DDR2 1066Mhz, 2x 4GB (8GB) G.SKILL F2-8500CL5D*-4GBPK 5-5-5-15-2N Latency @ 2.1v
( http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f2-8500cl5d-4gbpk )

SSD: SanDisk SSDPlus SDSSDA-120G-G25

GPU: Sapphire HD7750 2GB DDR3 Edition

CASE: Enermax Chakra ECA 3052 Black with 250mm Side Fan
( http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=539&num=1 )

PSU: *600W 80+Bronze Xilence* XP600 135mm Fan / Gaming Series
( http://www.xilence.de/en/products/power-supplies/gaming-series/gaming-series.html )

OS: Win10 Pro

_Now, here comes the fun part... I'm going to get some replacement parts._

*Xeon x5470* (12MB 3.33gHz) as the CPU replacement,
( http://ark.intel.com/products/35430/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5470-12M-Cache-3_33-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB )

*Sapphire R9 380 Nitro 4GB* for the GPU replacement, ( a little overkill I know, but I just wanted to be sure about the 60FPS @ 1080p and got a good deal







)
( http://www.sapphiretech.com/productdetial.asp?pid=421F760D-5247-4A25-BA5D-74A7A3139CD7&lang=eng )

Finally a *Corsair Hydro Series H75* Liquid CPU Cooler
( http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-series-h75-liquid-cpu-cooler )

Just for OC the new beast x5470 @ 4Ghz or even 4.5Ghz (or more...?) to work stable with the Sapphire R9 380 GPU @ 1080p Ultra/Very High settings.

But, I need your help, answers & experience...

1- I'm running Win10 Pro (legally Upgraded from Win7 Pro) on my 602 BIOS with SLIC 2.1 Mod (which updated me to Win10 Pro legally I think)
So, should I have a xeon microcodes injected 602 BIOS for P5Q Turbo with SLIC 2.1 or may I use Original 602 BIOS+ xeon microcode without SLIC 2.1 ?
(I do have the SLIC 2.1 602 BIOS file and I can inject the xeon microcodes in to it... but, I'll be glad if a friend provide me one)

2- About the Xeon x5470;
As I know, the x5470 Xeon is the most powerful (3.33gHz) and efficient/overclockable Xeon, that we can modify & use in LGA 775 Platform ?

Are there any other choices for a faster, overclockable CPU (like x5492 @ 3.40gHz) ?
Should I go with x5470 or x5492 ?
http://ark.intel.com/compare/36893,35430

Is the x5470 most OverClockable Xeon CPU and microcodes available for BIOS injection ?

Anyone had problems or any experience with x5470 on P5Q boards ? (cooling, instability etc.)

What should be my OC settings on P5Q Turbo board to max out the x5470 with liquid cooling ?

There are some aliexpress sellers with hard modded x5470 xeons (No Mod stickers & already cuts on CPU)
They simply welded the needed 2-pins so u don't have to use a MOD Sticker. These seems more secure & user-friendly...?
http://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-x5470.html?site=glo&SearchText=x5470&g=y&CatId=708042&initiative_id=AS_20160219024855&shipCountry=tr&pvId=19050-8165&isrefine=y

3- I've seen lot's of youtube videos of peole running x5470 with older graphic cards @ 1080p, 2K or even 4K resolutions... amazing stuff !















4K Crysis with x5492 xeon : 




That's all for now... What do you think of my new project ?
I'm waiting for your helpful comments


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boorock*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> After 5 years, it's good to be back again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 years and still running the old girl with no problems (system info below) but after seeing the new "Rise of the Tomb Raider" game I decided to go for a Xeon MOD and OC !
> And I searched the whole thread and got happy cause lot's of people tried & succeeded in the Xeon MOD.
> 
> Just for OC the new beast x5470 @ 4Ghz or even 4.5Ghz (or more...?) to work stable with the Sapphire R9 380 GPU @ 1080p Ultra/Very High settings.


Thanks now Welcome back Kotter is playing in my head!
Now you all suffer with me!


Spoiler: Welcome back!











IMO X5470 is the top CPU for S775. It's because of the 10x multi and being a Xeon is has good binning.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boorock*
> 
> But, I need your help, answers & experience...
> 
> 1- I'm running Win10 Pro (legally Upgraded from Win7 Pro) on my 602 BIOS with SLIC 2.1 Mod (which updated me to Win10 Pro legally I think)
> So, should I have a xeon microcodes injected 602 BIOS for P5Q Turbo with SLIC 2.1 or may I use Original 602 BIOS+ xeon microcode without SLIC 2.1 ?
> (I do have the SLIC 2.1 602 BIOS file and I can inject the xeon microcodes in to it... but, I'll be glad if a friend provide me one)


Sorry we only support pirated software







(JK!)

You'll need to inject the codes or download a BIOS already modified.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boorock*
> 
> 2- About the Xeon x5470;
> As I know, the x5470 Xeon is the most powerful (3.33gHz) and efficient/overclockable Xeon, that we can modify & use in LGA 775 Platform ?
> 
> Are there any other choices for a faster, overclockable CPU (like x5492 @ 3.40gHz) ?
> Should I go with x5470 or x5492 ?
> http://ark.intel.com/compare/36893,35430


The most important stat in that comparison link is not shown... which is the max multiplier. Since the X5492 has a higher FSB the multi is much lower. It won't be good for overclocking stay away from that chip. The X5470 is the only one with a 10x multi.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boorock*
> 
> 3- I've seen lot's of youtube videos of peole running x5470 with older graphic cards @ 1080p, 2K or even 4K resolutions... amazing stuff !


These videos are with an X5470.. All tests run in 4k (video downscaled) and at the same time shadowplay was used to record the video and downscale it (in real time).

If you liked those videos you will probably like these










Spoiler: X5470 and (2)GTX 980Ti


----------



## omega1988

i found what what was the couse of this . there was some virus in my system that was playing with my cpu . but i think maybe a really should renew my thermal paste on my CPU after a year . btw is there a new record on OC x5460 ?


----------



## Boorock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> IMO X5470 is the top CPU for S775. It's because of the 10x multi and being a Xeon is has good binning.
> 
> You'll need to inject the codes or download a BIOS already modified.
> The most important stat in that comparison link is not shown... which is the max multiplier. Since the X5492 has a higher FSB the multi is much lower. It won't be good for overclocking stay away from that chip. The X5470 is the only one with a 10x multi.
> 
> You'll need to inject the codes or download a BIOS already modified.
> The most important stat in that comparison link is not shown... which is the max multiplier. Since the X5492 has a higher FSB the multi is much lower. It won't be good for overclocking stay away from that chip. The X5470 is the only one with a 10x multi.


Thanks for the immediate reply Laithan
PS: Loved your sysem & videos BTW !


----------



## omega1988

i'm tring to overclock my X5460 on P5QC . and the maximum i get is 4230hz . i'm not that expirienced overclocker . am i doing somthing wrong ?


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> i'm tring to overclock my X5460 on P5QC . and the maximum i get is 4230hz . i'm not that expirienced overclocker . am i doing somthing wrong ?


Some tips:

(1) Set your ram timings manually. They are on AUTO which can fluctuate values as you change other settings. Specifying the same values manually, that you would normally get on AUTO can help sometimes.

(2) Don't try to O/C ram yet save that for last. You might want to put it @ 1066Mhz (underclocked) for now until you can find you CPU limit. Memory issues can really make finding your max O/C difficult. Not sure if you can unlink your memory or not but that can help leave your memory alone while you focus on your CPU.

(3) Your northbridge/southbridge voltages are set to AUTO. It's usually recommended that you specify all voltages instead of leaving them on AUTO. HIgher bus speeds usually will require a bump in voltage to your NB and sometimes your SB also.

(4) 4.2Ghz is pretty good for 1.3v. You are likely getting vDroop also under load where it droops to 1.2Xv. If you do a CPU-z validation it will show your voltage under load which is really what you want to watch. You can push a lot more voltage so I would expect that if you can keep temps down you may have some additional headroom. I'm currently running at an 1825Mhz bus and you are at 1775Mhz so you should be able to push the bus higher. Your limit right now is the 9.5x multi so you can only push a higher bus at this point.

(5) Disable ALL "spread spectrum" settings. It helps with overclocking.

I can share my BIOS values but they won't be identical for you. I have a 790i Ultra chipset but this can give you an idea.


Spoiler: ASUS Striker II extreme 790i ultra


----------



## omega1988

frist of all thenks for your reply =)

1)about setting my ram manually . you mean to set it on it's original values before i start overclocking ? or at the same values when i rise and what it gives me on auto

2)i got ddr3 1333 i don't think i is possible to overclock them much , they are the cheapest . i did putted on them a copper heatspreader , don't know how well it will help but i think it won't do bad







and no i can't unlike them =(

3) about the NB and SB . what voltage should i set on them ? and how do i know when to rise it ?


----------



## omega1988

also what should i do with the "FSB Strap to North Bridge" i setted it on 266 Mhz i can set it 333 or 400


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> frist of all thenks for your reply =)
> 
> 1)about setting my ram manually . you mean to set it on it's original values before i start overclocking ? or at the same values when i rise and what it gives me on auto
> 
> 2)i got ddr3 1333 i don't think i is possible to overclock them much , they are the cheapest . i did putted on them a copper heatspreader , don't know how well it will help but i think it won't do bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no i can't unlike them =(
> 
> 3) about the NB and SB . what voltage should i set on them ? and how do i know when to rise it ?


Original values

I couldn't give you exact voltages but you can look at threads specific to your MB/Chipset or maybe someone else here has the same board.

That FSB strap has to do with memory and timings.. leave that on 400 for now for the best stability. You may be able to change it once you've reached your CPU limit and fine tune things further.


----------



## omega1988

what should i avoide not to damage the motherboard or the CPU . to much voltage and less then 75c temperture ?


----------



## mouacyk

For 45nm dies, less than 1.425v and 75c is a good temp threshold on air cooling.


----------



## omega1988

and what voltage on motherboard ? nb , sb


----------



## rylon

Hi to all. I have some problems with my Asus P5QL-E and a X5470. I've the lastest bios and I've tried to inject microcodes in the bios but no results. Black screening on startup, CPU fan at full speed, then all stop an then reboot in the same conditions. Can anyone help me?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rylon*
> 
> Hi to all. I have some problems with my Asus P5QL-E and a X5470. I've the lastest bios and I've tried to inject microcodes in the bios but no results. Black screening on startup, CPU fan at full speed, then all stop an then reboot in the same conditions. Can anyone help me?


try this bios

microcodes-P5QL-E-ASUS-1104.zip 648k .zip file


----------



## rylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> try this bios
> 
> microcodes-P5QL-E-ASUS-1104.zip 648k .zip file


Thanks. I'll try soon

So, I've replaced the old q8200, replaced the bios with your file, loaded default settings and put on the x5470.
Nothing. All the same.


----------



## omega1988

what is my CPU real temperature ???


----------



## omega1988

also how can i check what is my current

CPU PLL voltage , DRAM voltage , NB voltage and SB voltage

in bios it's all on auto . is there a softwere in windows ?


----------



## Sliden

With RealTemps :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



> https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2089/real-temp-3-70/


----------



## high-tech

Hello, I have a couple HP dx2400 Towers I put the modded E5420 and E5430 Xeon's in these motherboards and the computer wont completely power down, the power supply and the CPU fan is still running and wont shutoff unless I hold the power button down for awhile.

If I put the E2200 CPU back on the board everything works fine... Can this be fixed?


----------



## playah

With a hex editor


----------



## antonbj

Can someone explain to me why the X5460 is running hotter at the same voltage and clock as E5450?

I understand the X5460 has a higher TDP Value, but from the benchmarks they seem to perform similiar when on the same clock.


----------



## Balthasar85

Hi
After the successful mod to my P5QL-E, I want a new economic motherboard for mod.
Is there a list of motherboards with the modified bios? How I can choose?
Thanks a lot for the reply


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonbj*
> 
> Can someone explain to me why the X5460 is running hotter at the same voltage and clock as E5450?
> 
> I understand the X5460 has a higher TDP Value, but from the benchmarks they seem to perform similiar when on the same clock.


Comparing benchmarks is pointless, those are a reference point, results will vary depending on your board and which cooler you have, if your cooler isn't as good as what was used in benchmark then obviously you will have higher temps.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven

..


----------



## hurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *high-tech*
> 
> Hello, I have a couple HP dx2400 Towers I put the modded E5420 and E5430 Xeon's in these motherboards and the computer wont completely power down, the power supply and the CPU fan is still running and wont shutoff unless I hold the power button down for awhile.
> 
> If I put the E2200 CPU back on the board everything works fine... Can this be fixed?


Have you flashed a modified bios and/or done a CMOS-Reset?
There are reports of successful mods of your motherboard, so there's a chance that it should be working one way or the other.
I hope linking to this forum is ok: https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-HP-IPIBL-LA-and-IPIBL-LB-can-run-top-Xeon-LGA771-processors


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonbj*
> 
> Can someone explain to me why the X5460 is running hotter at the same voltage and clock as E5450?
> 
> I understand the X5460 has a higher TDP Value, but from the benchmarks they seem to perform similiar when on the same clock.


That's to be expected.
Temps vary not only between different steppings of the same CPU (C0 vs E0), but also between different batches of the same exact model.

However, what you will find is, in general with these 771 chips between different steppings/models, the CPU that runs hotter actually quite often requires less voltage to be stable, which means that the clock for clock temps could end up being similar once you find the minimum vcore at specific clock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> ..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Comparing benchmarks is pointless, those are a reference point, results will vary depending on your board and which cooler you have, if your cooler isn't as good as what was used in benchmark then obviously you will have higher temps.


You are a dumbass.


----------



## TB13

Really happy to see this thread still kicking. Never would have imagined it would have 885 pages of replies







I haven't been active on these forums for a year or so, has anyone made up anything they want added to the OP?

Shoot me a PM or post here and I'll get it added asap!


----------



## Droidriven

[/quote]
You are a dumbass.







[/quote]

Ok? Probably so

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Really happy to see this thread still kicking. Never would have imagined it would have 885 pages of replies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been active on these forums for a year or so, has anyone made up anything they want added to the OP?
> 
> Shoot me a PM or post here and I'll get it added asap!


First, thanks for an awesome thread good to hear from you.









*Just sharing this again* I think you'll appreciate it since I bet you'd never envisioned a socket 775 platform doing this







.


Spoiler: 4k on a socket 775 platform :P



Plus recording with shadow play at the same time.












Just about every modern system with the same GPUs would beat this performance (and I do CPU bottleneck at times) but the point being that a socket 775 platform can still provide a modern computing experience with a 2008 CPU is *really impressive*. I am running a Xeon X5470 @ 4.65Ghz. You can pick up these Xeon chips for under a hundred bucks and overclock the crap out of them







How long has it been since we've seen ANY computing platform last for *almost 10 years*.. It's so much value it was like my old USRobotics courier 28.8k modem I bought.. upgraded firmware to 33.6k... upgraded firmware to 56k (and eventually to the v.90 standard) all for FREE.

Ya those days are gone unless we do things like in this thread









*So thanks again!*


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Really happy to see this thread still kicking. Never would have imagined it would have 885 pages of replies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been active on these forums for a year or so, has anyone made up anything they want added to the OP?
> 
> Shoot me a PM or post here and I'll get it added asap!
> 
> 
> 
> First, thanks for an awesome thread good to hear from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just sharing this again* I think you'll appreciate it since I bet you'd never envisioned a socket 775 platform doing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4k on a socket 775 platform :P
> 
> 
> 
> Plus recording with shadow play at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just about every modern system with the same GPUs would beat this performance (and I do CPU bottleneck at times) but the point being that a socket 775 platform can still provide a modern computing experience with a 2008 CPU is *really impressive*. I am running a Xeon X5470 @ 4.65Ghz. You can pick up these Xeon chips for under a hundred bucks and overclock the crap out of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long has it been since we've seen ANY computing platform last for *almost 10 years*.. It's so much value it was like my old USRobotics courier 28.8k modem I bought.. upgraded firmware to 33.6k... upgraded firmware to 56k (and eventually to the v.90 standard) all for FREE.
> 
> Ya those days are gone unless we do things like in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So thanks again!*
Click to expand...

A few months ago I was at the point that I hadn't messed with anything PC for about 18 years, then I was given an old PC and it got me started on an OC/mod journey, I built a Z97/4790K system because the old PC I was given was just pure junk, then I found this mod(first mod I've ever done and it got me hooked) while looking around for things to play with on my Z97 and have since built 3 775 systems just to play with this mod, I love it, I haven't tried to do anything super flashy with them yet though. I bounce back and forth between modding android and playing with all the gear I've put together.

I guess I need to get started pushing these systems to see what I can get out of them but I'm no OC master by any means of the word. This mod is amazing.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> First, thanks for an awesome thread good to hear from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just sharing this again* I think you'll appreciate it since I bet you'd never envisioned a socket 775 platform doing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4k on a socket 775 platform :P
> 
> 
> 
> Plus recording with shadow play at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just about every modern system with the same GPUs would beat this performance (and I do CPU bottleneck at times) but the point being that a socket 775 platform can still provide a modern computing experience with a 2008 CPU is *really impressive*. I am running a Xeon X5470 @ 4.65Ghz. You can pick up these Xeon chips for under a hundred bucks and overclock the crap out of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long has it been since we've seen ANY computing platform last for *almost 10 years*.. It's so much value it was like my old USRobotics courier 28.8k modem I bought.. upgraded firmware to 33.6k... upgraded firmware to 56k (and eventually to the v.90 standard) all for FREE.
> 
> Ya those days are gone unless we do things like in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So thanks again!*


Means a lot to me to be able to help people bring new life to their old systems. I'm glad this was so successful, I started this thread because I saw potential in the platform and it seems that the potential I saw was there.

I recently built my brother a PC using a 775 board and an X5460/GTX660ti for $160 that can play pretty much anything my i5 4670K/780 can. Just shows how powerful these systems are, even if they are considered "legacy" at this point.









I will add a portion to the OP that has links to posts showing off performance/capabilities of this platform. I have more time on my hands now so I can update the thread a bit more if some people come forward with good info


----------



## ketatrypt

Hello! Just found this thread thru google, and, well, I have a couple questions about this mod thing..

I got an E5462 that I was going to replace a q8200 with. (yea I know, basically the same chip herp derp) And I am installing it on an Asus P5K mobo, has 8gb of ddr2 800mhz, and 650w xfx psu. The mobo is updated with latest offical BIOS (1201)

Anyway, I got the mod, had it all assembled, computer booted nicely, but it was unstable as hell. programs like chrome would periodically crash, it wouldn't run prime95 for more then a min, etc. This is at stock clock/bios settings. Then I tried loosening up RAM timings, as I thought maybe it had something to do with that, but that didn't help either.

Seems I wasn't getting anywhere with stabilizing the xeon, I put the q8200 back in, and it runs fine with it overclocked up to 415mhz (1660mhz fsb) so, I went around trying to learn what I can do, and here I am.

On reddit someone suggested microcode for the xeon, which I have downloaded, but I have questions about: Does it change my bios dramatically? Will it restrict it to only xeon procs? I don't want to be stuck with it.. at least not until I can get it running properly. And lastly, what is the chances that the microcode could actually fix the stability issues?

I realized afterwards that I made a bad choice in which xeon to get.. If I can figure out this mod thing, I will probably upgrade to a x5470 or something soon. Seems like a great buy. So much cheaper then the core 2 extremes are.

Thanks









ps - if anyone else has a p5k and has done this I would love to hear how it went.


----------



## antonbj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> That's to be expected.
> Temps vary not only between different steppings of the same CPU (C0 vs E0), but also between different batches of the same exact model.
> 
> However, what you will find is, in general with these 771 chips between different steppings/models, the CPU that runs hotter actually quite often requires less voltage to be stable, which means that the clock for clock temps could end up being similar once you find the minimum vcore at specific clock.


Thank you for reply.





Would that mean that this guy running an E5450 @ 4Ghz with 1.21Vcore pretty much won the entire silicon lottery?





He also seems able to run it @3ghz with 0.96Vcore and 3.6ghz at 1.08Vcore. That makes no sense to me.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> ..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonbj*
> 
> Thank you for reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would that mean that this guy running an E5450 @ 4Ghz with 1.21Vcore pretty much won the entire silicon lottery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also seems able to run it @3ghz with 0.96Vcore and 3.6ghz at 1.08Vcore. That makes no sense to me.


It's only above 3.6Ghz when the hunger for volts starts to rise more substantially (E/X5450+ ) and above 4.2-4.25Ghz you really need to push vcore to make it fully stable.

Can't dig the posts right now (I really hate that "all my posts" view doesn't display posted images), but I've had quite similar voltage, maybe even a bit lower with [email protected]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*


Well this has become the official main place for discussing this mod on the whole internet.







And as you can imagine, the worlwide interest in this mod is still quite big and will probably remain so for quite some time.
Keeping in mind that X5470 @ 4.2-4.6Ghz just about matches i5-2500 and beats many "modern" AMD CPUs as well as new Intel i3s, I will say this legendary platform can happily live for at least 2 more years or so.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> It's only above 3.6Ghz when the hunger for volts starts to rise more substantially (E/X5450+ ) and above 4.2-4.25Ghz you really need to push vcore to make it fully stable.
> 
> Can't dig the posts right now (I really hate that "all my posts" view doesn't display posted images), but I've had quite similar voltage, maybe even a bit lower with [email protected]
> Well this has become the official main place for discussing this mod on the whole internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as you can imagine, the worlwide interest in this mod is still quite big and will probably remain so for quite some time.
> Keeping in mind that X5470 @ 4.2-4.6Ghz just about matches i5-2500 and beats many "modern" AMD CPUs as well as new Intel i3s, I will say this legendary platform can happily live for at least 2 more years or so.


^

















http://valid.x86.fr/zj0fjp



Spoiler: X5470 Benchies



_Right-click open in new tab for hi-res_









Beats some i7's and even some octocores too


----------



## rylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balthasar85*
> 
> Hi
> After the successful mod to my P5QL-E


Hi Balthasar85.
Can you help me with my P5QL-E and a X5470?


----------



## AndrejusD

Did I win a sillicone lottery ?








http://valid.x86.fr/zwxm2w
Thinking of taking X5470 when I sell current x5460.

Any thoughts how to achieve more than 465Mhz FSB STABLE ?

Anyway, I can run eny game in FHD with current setup and R9 380X NITRO 4G


----------



## besttt

http://valid.x86.fr/bfb8ut
4700


----------



## hurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ketatrypt*
> 
> Hello! Just found this thread thru google, and, well, I have a couple questions about this mod thing..
> 
> I got an E5462 that I was going to replace a q8200 with. (yea I know, basically the same chip herp derp) And I am installing it on an Asus P5K mobo, has 8gb of ddr2 800mhz, and 650w xfx psu. The mobo is updated with latest offical BIOS (1201)


Any special reason you went with a 1600MHz-Xeon?
And the Q8200 has 1333FSB, so there's a huge difference in this department already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ketatrypt*
> 
> Anyway, I got the mod, had it all assembled, computer booted nicely, but it was unstable as hell. programs like chrome would periodically crash, it wouldn't run prime95 for more then a min, etc. This is at stock clock/bios settings. Then I tried loosening up RAM timings, as I thought maybe it had something to do with that, but that didn't help either.
> 
> Seems I wasn't getting anywhere with stabilizing the xeon, I put the q8200 back in, and it runs fine with it overclocked up to 415mhz (1660mhz fsb) so, I went around trying to learn what I can do, and here I am.


Regarding overclocking, a 1333MHz-Xeon would have been a better choice. The 1600MHz-Xeons are already at the limit at stock settings, plus they are heavily limited by the multiplier. To reach the same clock as a 1333MHz you need the up the FSB so much more.

E.g. with a E5462 (2.8GHz, 1600FSB, 7x) to 3.6GHz you need 514MHz (+114MHz), with a E5440 (2.83GHz, 1333FSB, 8.5x) only 423MHz (+90MHz).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ketatrypt*
> 
> On reddit someone suggested microcode for the xeon, which I have downloaded, but I have questions about: Does it change my bios dramatically? Will it restrict it to only xeon procs? I don't want to be stuck with it.. at least not until I can get it running properly. And lastly, what is the chances that the microcode could actually fix the stability issues?


1. You will have to add the microcode anyway if you plan on using all the Xeon's features. Adding microcodes doesn't change the BIOS itself, it just changes the binary blobs which are uploaded to the CPU upon every start.
2. No, you can keep using other CPUs like your Q8200 if the microcode-insertion has been done properly. I have a modded P5K-Bios with re-enabled AHCI, if you need it.
3. Chances of the microcode fixing your problems are rather slim.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ketatrypt*
> 
> I realized afterwards that I made a bad choice in which xeon to get.. If I can figure out this mod thing, I will probably upgrade to a x5470 or something soon. Seems like a great buy. So much cheaper then the core 2 extremes are.


Yes, a 1333MHz-Xeon is better regarding OC. The higher the multiplier, the better, so a X5460/X5460 would be the right choice. Though you'll then need to check if your PSU is fit for the additional stress, X54*-Xeons being TDP-120W-beasts plus the additional heat from the OC.

I don't even know if there is any compelling reason to use a 1600MHz-Xeon at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ketatrypt*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps - if anyone else has a p5k and has done this I would love to hear how it went.


Easy peasy using a E5450, no problems. I haven't really done any OC on it, though I wouldn't expect any wonders. OC's like upping FSB from 333 to 400 plus voltage-adjustment should be feasible, though.


----------



## ketatrypt

At the time when I was looking at the intel site, and everywhere else, I was thinking that higher fsb is better. I didn't consider the multiplier at all, or the implications that might have - looking back, I completely understand my error. oops ;p.. o well..

Otherwise, I think the e5462 I have is faulty. I flashed the microcodes, and, although it did remove the warning about being an unknown cpu, it did nothing to help the stability issues. I fooled around with the voltage and timings a bit more, to no avail, and, again, swapped back to the q8200. (I did a benchmark too, and apparently my OC'd q8200 has about 5% more performance then the e5462, which surprised me)

As of my current setup, I have:
q8200, 420mhz x 7 = 2.94ghz, @ 1.2625v
4x 2gb ddr2-400 generic Kingston, @420mhz & 2.0v
Asus p5k
gts 450
650w xfx psu

system is stable as a rock with this setup, can run all the prime95 tests for hours with no errors, and never gets warmer then about 75 degrees C. never had issues with it other then the lack of computing power.

Now, I am planning on getting a x5470. I am not too worried about power issues, as the p5k officially supports the qx9770 which is 140w, so I figured 120w should be a cakewalk







I also have a 650w xfx psu, so, im thinking it should be fine?

I just hope it doesn't end up like the e5462. I don't have any way to test it on its own, and it really has me wondering if the cpu is indeed faulty, or if there is some sort if incompatibility between it and my system.

thanks for the tips


----------



## hurda

Have you tried with upping the chipset's voltage or lowering the RAM's clock to 333MHz? The 1600MHz-support of the P5K is basically done via overclocking of the chipset (P35 is really only made for 1333), so having that CPU and overclocked RAM could lead to stability issues.


----------



## ketatrypt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurda*
> 
> Have you tried with upping the chipset's voltage or lowering the RAM's clock to 333MHz? The 1600MHz-support of the P5K is basically done via overclocking of the chipset (P35 is really only made for 1333) , so having that CPU and overclocked RAM could lead to stability issues.


The lowest setting for the ram with 1600mhz fsb is 400mhz. To get any lower, I would have to clock back the fsb, and cpu to below stock settings. And I am running the q8200 with over 1600mhz fsb right now (1680mhz according to cpu-z), so I don't understand why it would be any more strenuous for a different cpu to run at a lower fsb setting?

I haven't touched any of the chipset settings, I have only been modifying cpu, and RAM values. Ive looked into them before, but couldn't really find much about them, and it doesn't say the default settings in the bios, so I have been hesitant to modify the settings. (they are currently all on auto)

I would love to know tho, because it might help me clock up the q8200 even more while I wait to get a replacement. (ive never been able to get past 420mhz fsb, and I don't think its the cpu)

oh, just as a minor footnote, when I was doing the stress tests on the e5462, it would be threads/cores 1, and 2 that would error, as opposed to the q8200 which seems to fail on thread 2 and 3 when I push it past its current clock. Not sure if this means anything, but I would think that if it was teh mobo failing, it would fail on teh same threads no matter the cpu?


----------



## hurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ketatrypt*
> 
> The lowest setting for the ram with 1600mhz fsb is 400mhz. To get any lower, I would have to clock back the fsb, and cpu to below stock settings. And I am running the q8200 with over 1600mhz fsb right now (1680mhz according to cpu-z), so I don't understand why it would be any more strenuous for a different cpu to run at a lower fsb setting?


IIRC you can set DRAM-clock independently from FSB-clock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ketatrypt*
> 
> I haven't touched any of the chipset settings, I have only been modifying cpu, and RAM values. Ive looked into them before, but couldn't really find much about them, and it doesn't say the default settings in the bios, so I have been hesitant to modify the settings. (they are currently all on auto)
> 
> I would love to know tho, because it might help me clock up the q8200 even more while I wait to get a replacement. (ive never been able to get past 420mhz fsb, and I don't think its the cpu)


In the BIOS it's called NB-CPU-Voltage or CPU-NB-Voltage, something like that.
Default is 1.25V, next step is 1.4V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ketatrypt*
> 
> oh, just as a minor footnote, when I was doing the stress tests on the e5462, it would be threads/cores 1, and 2 that would error, as opposed to the q8200 which seems to fail on thread 2 and 3 when I push it past its current clock. Not sure if this means anything, but I would think that if it was teh mobo failing, it would fail on teh same threads no matter the cpu?


Beats me.


----------



## ketatrypt

I upped some of the mobo voltages, and I definitely got a noticeable improvement in OC ability with the q8200.. Was able to get fsb from 420 to 422. Not a huge improvement, but, something. I think its just as high as its gonna go. I could try further tweaking the voltages, but I couldn't find much about how sensitive they are. I don't want to accidentally fry anything... I needed to adjust other voltages as well. (clock overcharge, and a couple others, bumped them all up 1 notch or about 8%)

As for the e5462, I don't have enough thermal paste to try swapping again, but I am just going to wait till I get a 1333mhz fsb xeon, and I'll sell this one or something.

How can I control the dram freq independent of the fsb? from what Ive seen, I can set it to different ratios, with 1:1 being the lowest, but I didn't see any ways to make it completely independent. That would be really nice.


----------



## hurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ketatrypt*
> 
> How can I control the dram freq independent of the fsb? from what Ive seen, I can set it to different ratios, with 1:1 being the lowest, but I didn't see any ways to make it completely independent. That would be really nice.


I'm going to check the next time I do a reboot. Maybe I'm confusing some options right now.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/bfb8ut
> 4700


Nice O/C!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurda*
> 
> I'm going to check the next time I do a reboot. Maybe I'm confusing some options right now.


I know this is a feature on NVIDIA chipsets but you would have to check if your chipset supports it. Could be a BIOS update too, may be worth checking.


----------



## agentx007

U can't go lower than 1:1 (FSBRAM) with Intel LGA 775 chipset's, and no ammount of modding can fix that.
Nvidia chipset's can do it tho.

Try upping VTT Voltage (FSB Termination) to 1,2V or 1,3V.
U should also check different GTL ratios (I think P5K can change them).

FYI : Q8xxx and Q9x5X aren't exacly "the same".
Former uses double cut down Wolfdale-3M core (or a cut down Yorkfield-3M), and latter uses full Yorkfield chip (or two Wolfdales in one CPU).
U can't add a few hundred milion transistors in core (exactish numbers for Q8xxx vs. Q9x5x : 460M vs. 820M), and expect a cheap MB to "not notice it".


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> I got an E5462 that I was going to replace a q8200 with. (yea I know, basically the same chip herp derp)


No, E5462 is Q9450 with raised FSB.
Q8200 is much less powerful than both of them.

You mentioned later that you are getting worse bench scores. If that's the case then something is clearly wrong with either BIOS settings or compatibility/microcodes.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Well this has become the official main place for discussing this mod on the whole internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as you can imagine, the worlwide interest in this mod is still quite big and will probably remain so for quite some time.
> Keeping in mind that X5470 @ 4.2-4.6Ghz just about matches i5-2500 and beats many "modern" AMD CPUs as well as new Intel i3s, I will say this legendary platform can happily live for at least 2 more years or so.


I am glad this has been so useful to so many! I am actually selling my i5 setup to go back to a 775/771 setup.

I decided to pick up a XFX 780i board and 8gb of Corsair XMS2 DDR2 today, it came with a Q9450, but that will get sold and replaced by an X5470. Found a good deal on Craigslist and jumped on it.


----------



## marik123

So far I was able to get x5460 running in my P5Q-EM @ 3.8ghz. I haven't tried higher as I'm still using ddr2 667 5GB RAM. As soon as I received the new 8GB DDR2 800 RAM in the mail, will try to hit 4ghz.







I would say it can handle 1080p games medium - high without any issues, although my main PC runs everything much faster.

Asus P5Q-EM $40
Xeon x5460 $24.99 + $2.50 adapter
Old hyper 212 evo from my current PC
5GB DDR2 667 RAM $10
640GB SATA HDD $20
Old IDE DVD ROM parted from another old pc
Antec 300 case parted from my current pc
400W FSP Aurum 80 plus gold parted from my current pc
768MB EVGA GTX460 $20


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> I am glad this has been so useful to so many! I am actually selling my i5 setup to go back to a 775/771 setup.
> 
> I decided to pick up a XFX 780i board and 8gb of Corsair XMS2 DDR2 today, it came with a Q9450, but that will get sold and replaced by an X5470. Found a good deal on Craigslist and jumped on it.


You should just about or almost break even after selling Q9450 and ending up with much better CPU!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> So far I was able to get x5460 running in my P5Q-EM @ 3.8ghz. I haven't tried higher as I'm still using ddr2 667 5GB RAM. As soon as I received the new 8GB DDR2 800 RAM in the mail, will try to hit 4ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say it can handle 1080p games medium - high without any issues, although my main PC runs everything much faster.
> 
> Asus P5Q-EM $40
> Xeon x5460 $24.99 + $2.50 adapter
> Old hyper 212 evo from my current PC
> 5GB DDR2 667 RAM $10
> 640GB SATA HDD $20
> Old IDE DVD ROM parted from another old pc
> Antec 300 case parted from my current pc
> 400W FSP Aurum 80 plus gold parted from my current pc
> 768MB EVGA GTX460 $20


VGA, although you've got it for super cheap, is your main bottleneck. Get at least something like HD7850 2GB and it will fly. I've bought mine for $60 + $20 shipping not long ago, found a sweet deal.


----------



## marik123

The xeon PC I use is mainly for office work only, where if I stay at office late all the time, I can play few games on it on break time. I been looking at radeon 7850 lately and trying to snag one for less for $50.









If I really wanted to do gaming on it, I can always use my main PC as now most of the time I barely use it.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> You should just about or almost break even after selling Q9450 and ending up with much better CPU


That is the plan! An X5470 over clocked should be able to push my 780 no problem and give me nearly the same performance in the games I play. I honestly don't know why I ever bought my i5 setup...


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> I am glad this has been so useful to so many! I am actually selling my i5 setup to go back to a 775/771 setup.
> 
> I decided to pick up a XFX 780i board and 8gb of Corsair XMS2 DDR2 today, it came with a Q9450, but that will get sold and replaced by an X5470. Found a good deal on Craigslist and jumped on it.


At one point I decided I was going to upgrade to an i5 myself but decided to throw a better video card in first. Happy to say that I am pleased so far. What i5 proc did you have?


----------



## ketatrypt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> No, E5462 is Q9450 with raised FSB.
> Q8200 is much less powerful than both of them.
> 
> You mentioned later that you are getting worse bench scores. If that's the case then something is clearly wrong with either BIOS settings or compatibility/microcodes.


Yea, I know there is definitely /something/ wrong, but, as I don't have a way to test the CPU on its own, I am not sure if it is some incompatibility, or if the CPU is a dud.

Anyway, I will be getting a new skylake i5 system within the next week or 2, so I suppose I can live with the q8200 for that much longer.

I will just hold onto the CPU until I run into a 771 mobo that I can test it on.


----------



## heathmcabee

great thread. looking forward to doing this on my UD3P motherboard that has a low binned Q6600 overclocked to 4GHZ at one time.


----------



## Balthasar85

Has anyone mod Asrock G31M-GS? there is a bios for CPU 771 for this motherboard?
Thanks for your help!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rylon*
> 
> Hi Balthasar85.
> Can you help me with my P5QL-E and a X5470?


Hi rylon
how can I help you?
I used a P5QL-E with a E5450, not X.

I used this modified bios and everything worked
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> take it my friend
> 
> microcodes-p5ql-e-asus-1104.zip 648k .zip file


----------



## rylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balthasar85*
> 
> Has anyone mod Asrock G31M-GS? there is a bios for CPU 771 for this motherboard?
> Thanks for your help!
> Hi rylon
> how can I help you?
> I used a P5QL-E with a E5450, not X.
> 
> I used this modified bios and everything worked


Hi Balthasar85,
I found the problem, the cpu is defective.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## TheRohk

Hi.
Is someone able to mod this bios?

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4213#bios

need it but it is a award bios and i dont get it done









ami bios working fine an my g31 board.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:
Originally Posted by heathmcabee 
great thread. looking forward to doing this on my UD3P motherboard that has a low binned Q6600 overclocked to 4GHZ at one time.


Excellent mobo, I've got one. Its supposed to be the king of 775 overclocking boards.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRohk*
> 
> Hi.
> Is someone able to mod this bios?
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4213#bios
> 
> need it but it is a award bios and i dont get it done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ami bios working fine an my g31 board.


take it my friend

g41mc2.zip 798k .zip file


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfe_vern*
> 
> At one point I decided I was going to upgrade to an i5 myself but decided to throw a better video card in first. Happy to say that I am pleased so far. What i5 proc did you have?


I currently have an i5 4670k. I found it cheap locally and decided to upgrade. Its been a good setup, but i rarely even use jt to its full potential conaidering i use my pc for web browsing and casual gaming.

Bought my X5470 today, super stoked for it to show up and to get my 775/771 rig up and running!


----------



## lightcycle

First post...been reading up for a while...just bought E5450 for £22 and these are my first results...thanks for all the sage advice!!

Been on an OC'd Q6600 @ 3.5GHz for years...


----------



## Revhead

Just wanted to say hi.
It's been a VERY long time since I posted in this forum and I was surprised to find my logon still worked (after 8 years).
I recently became aware of the 771 to 775 mod and for some reason after all this time I have decided to give OCing a crack again.
In the past few weeks I have picked up a GA-EP45-UD3P, ASUS P5Q-PRO as well as a ASUS P5Q Green mobos.
At the moment I have a Core 2 Duo E8500 and E8400, Core 2 Quad Q9550S and Xeon E5540 CPUs to play with (but I'm thinking of getting a X5470).
I have already modded another mobo with another E5540 so I know what is involved.
To keep things cool I have a Zalman CNPS 9900 Max and Deepcool Gammaxx 400.
2x4GB Generic PC2-6400
2x2GB OCZ Reaper-PC2 8500
I plan to off load one of the Asus mobos (probably the basic P5Q unless it gets to 4Ghz). The Pro would be easier to sell though.
Is it worth getting a X5470?
I'm going to bolt together two boxes out of this. The question is what to put in what . . . ???
Talk soon


----------



## Droidriven

I have an EVGA motherboard that I was testing to see if it works so I could try this mod on it. When I first powered it up I had an E6700 C2D, it would power on but would shutdown after about 30 secs to a minute. Then I tried a Q6600, it boots and stays on longer with it in but still shuts down after a minute or two.

Is the board or CPU overheating or something to cause the shutdown? I'm using a Intel stock 775 cooler with the thermal paste it came with but I'm not certain that its making good full contact with the CPU.

I'm gonna try different PSUs to see if its a power supply problem.

Everything is plugged in fully and correctly, I've checked all that several times.

Any ideas?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I have an EVGA motherboard that I was testing to see if it works so I could try this mod on it. When I first powered it up I had an E6700 C2D, it would power on but would shutdown after about 30 secs to a minute. Then I tried a Q6600, it boots and stays on longer with it in but still shuts down after a minute or two.
> 
> Is the board or CPU overheating or something to cause the shutdown? I'm using a Intel stock 775 cooler with the thermal paste it came with but I'm not certain that its making good full contact with the CPU.
> 
> I'm gonna try different PSUs to see if its a power supply problem.
> 
> Everything is plugged in fully and correctly, I've checked all that several times.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Sounds like your CPU is overheating to me. When you take your cooler off, does it make a full TIM imprint on the heat sync or does it look "spotty"? Monitor the temps in the BIOS when you first turn it on.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Sounds like your CPU is overheating to me. When you take your cooler off, does it make a full TIM imprint on the heat sync or does it look "spotty"? Monitor the temps in the BIOS when you first turn it on.


yeah, it wasn't seating perfectly, it was contacting one side more than the other, I dug around and found a tube of AS5 and reapplied to both the CPU heatsink and the integrated heatsink, all is good now, running below 30° in BIOS. I've never had a seating issue, but it was the only thing that made sense to me, everything was pressed and locked in as far as it would go, weird. I came to edit my post but saw your reply.

Anybody know if any of the Xeons will work in this EVGA 112-CK-NF72-K1?

I got it and an Intel DP35DP motherboard for free in custom cases with PSUs, both with RAM, optical drives and both with Q6600's.

I'm assuming the DP35DP should do something with this mod since its a P35 chipset, not sure about the Nvidia 7050/610i chipset the EVGA has.


----------



## TheRohk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> take it my friend
> 
> g41mc2.zip 798k .zip file


Thank you a lot


----------



## kiyo69

Hi, im reading your reply and i have one question, wil it work with Intel Xeon X5470 + Intel DX48BT2 + Kingston 4x2 GB DDR3 1600 MHz ? thanks you.


----------



## marik123

Today the 8gb 4x2gb corsair ddr2 800 ram arrived in the mail, which I got it on ebay for $30 shipped, turns out didn't help my overclock much as my old 5gb ddr2 667 ram wasn't the reason it's holding me back. Seems like 420mhz is the max I can achieve at 420x9.5 = 3990mhz @ 1.312v. Any further with the fsb will result system instability. But I have to say at 4ghz, system is pretty responsive now compared to my old Q6600 @ 3.5ghz 389x9 on my Asus P5Q-EM matx board.







I'm pretty sure I can go higher if I have a P5Q board but I rather invest money into getting a better GPU as that's my main bottleneck there.









Back then when I have my old P5K-E w. E8500 E0 @ 4.2ghz and 8GB RAM, I should of hold on to it longer before I sold it on ebay and upgraded to a 2500k P67 w. 8GB DDR3, and then now I have a 4790k @ 4.8ghz w/ 16GB RAM DDR3 2400.


----------



## TheRohk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiyo69*
> 
> Hi, im reading your reply and i have one question, wil it work with Intel Xeon X5470 + Intel DX48BT2 + Kingston 4x2 GB DDR3 1600 MHz ? thanks you.


Hi. It seems that the board use a x48 chipset.
On the first site off the topic is written that it will not work in most cases :/

If you have all the parts home try it. if you need to buy something better get a P45 Chipset









Hope it helped.


----------



## kiyo69

Thanks for reply. Hmm..Maybe x58 with x5670 will be better . 200€ max for cpu(100€) and good MB..but i dont know nothing about x58 chipset motherboards. can you advise me ? sorry for my poor english .thanks


----------



## TheRohk

Hey.

I´m using AMD for a while now.

Best advice is looking up on AMD/Intel Build log in this forum









The guys in there will give you advice for best money/efficiency builds


----------



## lightcycle

More tinkering...really pleased. Breathed new life into my P5k Premium!


----------



## Hewfil1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frizzlefry1*
> 
> Anyone have modified bios for asus p5nsli? I have installed a xeon 5450 with it working but i get this " to unleash full power of cpu" message. Have tried following tutorials and what not but its all greek to me.
> 
> asus-p5nsli-1801.zip 447k .zip file


Bump for solution?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hewfil1*
> 
> Bump for solution?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hewfil1*
> 
> Bump for solution?












bios.zip 453k .zip file


----------



## Hewfil1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bios.zip 453k .zip file


If that's the solved BIOS, I love you man.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hewfil1*
> 
> If that's the solved BIOS, I love you man.


flash this bios it has microcodes report the results


----------



## Hewfil1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> flash this bios it has microcodes report the results


Will do.


----------



## fastvan67

I have some questions. I have a Xeon X3323. I have a dell 755 USFF and a 760 USFF. Both have C2D. I would like to place this xeon in one of my systems. Problem I am having is that neither system will boot with it. I placed it in my old MSI 5000X system and it works. So I know its not the processor. Does either one of these systems need a micro-code to work or do they just not support it?
Also, i have a Vostro 220. Wouldn't mind it in there either. But not taking it apart to find out ill I know for sure that it will work.
So, if none of these system will work with the X3323, can anyone tell me what Xeon will work?
Yes I have the cpu mod sticker and boards have been modded for this purpose.
Thanks


----------



## Laithan

Yes you would need the microcode update in the BIOS.


----------



## fastvan67

Ok. Now how would i go about doing that? I have mmtool and the latest dell bios. I got the rom file extracted from it but mmtool wont open it. Just get an error.


----------



## hurda

mmtool is for AMI BIOSes, your Dells seem to use Phoenix, for which you need cbrom.

EDIT: But I couldn't open the BIOS in cbrom either.
EDIT2: https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-OptiPlex-360-380-760-780-960-Xeon-LGA-771-E0-1067A-Microcode


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastvan67*
> 
> I have some questions. I have a Xeon X3323. I have a dell 755 USFF and a 760 USFF. Both have C2D. I would like to place this xeon in one of my systems. Problem I am having is that neither system will boot with it. I placed it in my old MSI 5000X system and it works. So I know its not the processor. Does either one of these systems need a micro-code to work or do they just not support it?
> Also, i have a Vostro 220. Wouldn't mind it in there either. But not taking it apart to find out ill I know for sure that it will work.
> So, if none of these system will work with the X3323, can anyone tell me what Xeon will work?
> Yes I have the cpu mod sticker and boards have been modded for this purpose.
> Thanks


http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/#dell

Both should be able to work with X3XXX series xeon. Even X3323 tested working on 755. The above link did mentioned the need to reset BIOS on 755. Did you try that? Both 755 BIOS A22 & 760 BIOS A16 are already have latest microcode for CPUID 1067a & 10676. If your Optiplex already have this BIOS but you cannot boot with Xeon X3323, it's likely your Optiplex have different motherboard revision which is not compatible with this mod. Make sure you did the mod correctly; the pin mode sticker, cleanly removed the CPU guides on the socket & CPU seated properly.

It seems you have better luck with Vostro 220.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurda*
> 
> mmtool is for AMI BIOSes, your Dells seem to use Phoenix, for which you need cbrom.
> 
> EDIT: But I couldn't open the BIOS in cbrom either.
> EDIT2: https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-OptiPlex-360-380-760-780-960-Xeon-LGA-771-E0-1067A-Microcode


Dell use at least 3 kind of Phoenix BIOS in their computer. The one use in these Optiplex require manual HEX editing & manual checksum update.


----------



## Revhead

After getting interested in the 771 to 775 mod I went ahead and put together a rig using my Asus P5Q Pro, E5450, Gammaxx 400 cooler and 4GB Rambo PC2-6400.
Flashed to Kett's last BIOS.
Tried 3.6Ghz first 9x400 stock volts - no probs.
Sitting on 4Ghz at the moment. Surprisingly, no probs again. 9x445 [email protected] CPU 27 degrees idle. MB 37 degrees. CPU topped out about 50 degrees under stress test, motherboard got pretty hot though.
Ran Prime for several hours without crashing.
Is 1.3 volts okay for the Xeon? I might try lowering it until it becomes unstable???
Main event to come when my X5470 arrives for my GA-EP45-UD3P.


----------



## TheRohk

1.3 V should be okay. Had my 5430 Stable at 1.27V @3.5 Ghz
Friend of mine uses a Xeon x for 775 @ 1.57 V and works fine. (Water cooled)
So look at your temps and try it out


----------



## besttt

my final daily settings at 4441mhz


http://valid.x86.fr/1bm7fj


----------



## hurda

What are you using for cooling?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurda*
> 
> What are you using for cooling?


thermalright silver arrow extreme


----------



## Drakis

Hi.
Just received my Xeon X5460, bought on AliExpress.
It's an E0 (SLBBA), batch number 3837B386.
It's going to be installed on an ASUS P5K-E WIFI/AP, with the latest BIOS (1305), already modded with latest XEON microcodes.


----------



## Hewfil1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> flash this bios it has microcodes report the results


Just a check. Are the microcodes for EVRY LGA 771 Xeon? I haave a 5470


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hewfil1*
> 
> Just a check. Are the microcodes for EVRY LGA 771 Xeon? I haave a 5470


yes for all


----------



## CirnoBakaHD

When using a Xeon in a 775 board is server memory compatible? Just found a great deal on 8GB of server memory.


----------



## TB13

Been sick and busy lately, but its finally up a running!



I got a little scared when I inspected my 780i, the board is missing a few pins in the socket, but I dropped the X5470 in and it booted right up! Had some stability issues, but an update to a modified EVGA P10 BIOS seems to have fixed any issues.

Ran Valley to get a baseline number, pretty happy with the results!



I am going to see how far I can overclock it on air this weekend and hopefully pick up some sort of AIO within the next week or so to push it more!


----------



## hurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CirnoBakaHD*
> 
> When using a Xeon in a 775 board is server memory compatible? Just found a great deal on 8GB of server memory.


Depends on the chipset, I think.
If I read the list correctly, only the 975X and X38/X48-chipsets support ECC.

Unlike in newer Intels, on LGA775/771-platforms the memory-controller was in the chipset and not in the CPU.


----------



## Scoobydoobydoo

I still have a 775-motherboard with a intel E6750 on it. Is a E6750 much slower then a X5460? What advantage do I gain from installing a X5460?


----------



## hurda

Mainly two more cores. it really makes a difference these days.
Performance-wise it's an increase of ~15% (single-thread).


----------



## Scoobydoobydoo

I did some research in the futuremark database to compare a 775 X5460 (40 euro's in stores, 2nd hand i am guessing 10 euro) to other processors and sockets. Freaking unbelievable, i am feeling so cheated right now into buying too expensive hardware.


----------



## CirnoBakaHD

DDR2 memory seems to be the most annoying and expensive part of a setup like this. All I can find good pricing on is server memory which doesn't work and 'AMD only' memory...

What is this 'AMD only' ? Will it work anyway even though it says 'AMD only'? I looked it up and saw a post that said it might work if the timings are compatible with some Intel boards, but nothing else, anyone know anything else about this?


----------



## hurda

I think that's only about additional timing-profiles stored in the RAM-modules.
See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_presence_detect#Extensions

In any case you can still set the timings manually.


----------



## Hewfil1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CirnoBakaHD*
> 
> DDR2 memory seems to be the most annoying and expensive part of a setup like this. All I can find good pricing on is server memory which doesn't work and 'AMD only' memory...
> 
> What is this 'AMD only' ? Will it work anyway even though it says 'AMD only'? I looked it up and saw a post that said it might work if the timings are compatible with some Intel boards, but nothing else, anyone know anything else about this?


I'm gonna go out on a limb and say, AMD Only, refers to being compatible with only AMD processors.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barbyrapist*
> 
> I did some research in the futuremark database to compare a 775 X5460 (40 euro's in stores, 2nd hand i am guessing 10 euro) to other processors and sockets. Freaking unbelievable, i am feeling so cheated right now into buying too expensive hardware.


The 775/771 platform is still incredibly powerful, the price to performance is incredible and the X54XX CPU's are very capable of pushing current generation graphics cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CirnoBakaHD*
> 
> DDR2 memory seems to be the most annoying and expensive part of a setup like this. All I can find good pricing on is server memory which doesn't work and 'AMD only' memory...
> 
> What is this 'AMD only' ? Will it work anyway even though it says 'AMD only'? I looked it up and saw a post that said it might work if the timings are compatible with some Intel boards, but nothing else, anyone know anything else about this?


I would have to agree that finding DDR2 at a good price sucks. I have been very successful finding it locally, check CL and you might get lucky!


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hewfil1*
> 
> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say, AMD Only, refers to being compatible with only AMD processors.


nope. I had a 4gb amd kit back in the day and i used it when i switched from am2 to 775.


----------



## Scoobydoobydoo

What gpu can a x5460 handle if oc-ed well? 950, 960, 380 or even a 970? Or is it throttled sooner by the 775 mobo+mem?

Edit: found a thread about it. http://www.overclock.net/t/1542964/what-gpu-would-you-recoomend-for-x5460-xeon


----------



## schuck6566

Well,after the Intel board bios issues,vostro not having the right codes,and then I turn around and bugger 1 of the 2 memory slots on a GA-G31M-ES2L(somehow I bent a couple of pins,don't ask)I finally have my modded set up.







Now it just looks like I'll have to invest in a better processor to start working with.FYI, temps @ this clock running prime95 for 25mins [email protected] Cel but stayed between 59-61 average.Using a evo212 air cooler with additional top mounted case exaust fan just above the cooler. Will probably add 1 more case fan to rear to increase air flow for card,ect. http://valid.x86.fr/2edf3c


----------



## CirnoBakaHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hewfil1*
> 
> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say, AMD Only, refers to being compatible with only AMD processors.


Thanks for the useless input. Just because it says it, doesn't mean it's true. Another example? A 'Server only' Xeon in a desktop motherboard.


----------



## lightcycle

E5450 on P5K Premium...4.25GHz @ 1.272V


----------



## CirnoBakaHD

I am trying to get a E5335 working in a Foxconn G41MX, when you power it on, the fans speed up for a second, it doesn't post or beep, then it resets and does the same. Does anyone know what's causing this and how to fix it? (Everything works with a Core 2 duo).


----------



## hurda

Maybe sticker not seated properly or, hopefully not, broken?


----------



## CirnoBakaHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurda*
> 
> Maybe sticker not seated properly or, hopefully not, broken?


Got it going, had to reflash the bios, I did it the same way I did the first time, weird.


----------



## ClintE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CirnoBakaHD*
> 
> When using a Xeon in a 775 board is server memory compatible? Just found a great deal on 8GB of server memory.


I've been using 4x Kingston KVR800D2E6/4G with Asus P5Q-E at 400MHz for over a year (rest of rig in sig). Can't seem to get the frequency up past 400 though, probably because it's their Value Ram series. It is ECC capable, but the board just ignores that part.

AFAIK, 775 boards cannot handle ECC REG memory, which is how most server memory comes configured.

I found 6 of these Kingston sticks on Ebay dirt cheap (think I paid $100 for all of them) when I was hunting for memory to assemble the system, but I don't have another board that will work with 4GB sticks, so the other 2 sit in the memory box. If I can ever find another couple of sticks of this memory, I might try to put together another 16GB system.

I thoroughly tested this setup vs. 4x 2G faster ram, and just liked the "feel" of it the way it's configured now. I was able to get the faster ram to run higher frequency, but it didn't seem to match having 16GB installed.

Cheers!


----------



## Xtreme512

Hey guys, I just purchased X5460 for my brothers GIGABYTE P43-ES3G motherboard. The CPU is coming in a few weeks and I know all the stuff I should do when it comes. But Im wondering about these BIOS updates. Is it necessary to mod the BIOS in my case?

Thanks.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtreme512*
> 
> Hey guys, I just purchased X5460 for my brothers GIGABYTE P43-ES3G motherboard. The CPU is coming in a few weeks and I know all the stuff I should do when it comes. But Im wondering about these BIOS updates. Is it necessary to mod the BIOS in my case?
> 
> Thanks.


take your bios with microcodes









microcodes-P43ES3G.zip 505k .zip file


----------



## Xtreme512

Man thank you! I didnt even ask for it, I appreciated it!









edit: btw revision was 1.0


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtreme512*
> 
> Man thank you! I didnt even ask for it, I appreciated it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: btw revision was 1.0


its for 1.0


----------



## Revhead

Woops!
My P5Q Pro just caught fire. I mean literally burst into flames.
After I successfully got my Xeon E5450 to 4Ghz, I decided that was where I wanted to stay, but thought I'd change the case fans because they were were too noisy.
BIG MISTAKE
It refused to start when I turned it back on. Nothing I did made any difference. The CPU fan would spin for a nanosecond then nothing.
There was power to the board because the LED was lit and I was using a second PSU just in case.
So I decided to take it out of the case, just in case there was a short.
Still wouldn't start.
So I thought it must have been the CPU.
I changed it, stuck a cooler back on, put 1 stick of ram in and turned it on.
Whoopee! Fan spun up, but then it started to smoke, then burst into flames from the vicinity of the south end of the secondary northbridge heatsink.
CPU wasn't hot when I took it out though.
Guess that's it for that one hah . . .
Can I expect to get 4Ghz out of my back up P5Q Green?























PS MUst get around to changing my sig


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Woops!
> My P5Q Pro just caught fire. I mean literally burst into flames.
> After I successfully got my Xeon E5450 to 4Ghz, I decided that was where I wanted to stay, but thought I'd change the case fans because they were were too noisy.
> BIG MISTAKE
> It refused to start when I turned it back on. Nothing I did made any difference. The CPU fan would spin for a nanosecond then nothing.
> There was power to the board because the LED was lit and I was using a second PSU just in case.
> So I decided to take it out of the case, just in case there was a short.
> Still wouldn't start.
> So I thought it must have been the CPU.
> I changed it, stuck a cooler back on, put 1 stick of ram in and turned it on.
> Whoopee! Fan spun up, but then it started to smoke, then burst into flames from the vicinity of the south end of the secondary northbridge heatsink.
> CPU wasn't hot when I took it out though.
> Guess that's it for that one hah . . .
> Can I expect to get 4Ghz out of my back up P5Q Green?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS MUst get around to changing my sig


yea you should be able to.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydoobydoo*
> 
> What gpu can a x5460 handle if oc-ed well? 950, 960, 380 or even a 970? Or is it throttled sooner by the 775 mobo+mem?
> 
> Edit: found a thread about it. http://www.overclock.net/t/1542964/what-gpu-would-you-recoomend-for-x5460-xeon


I was running my X5470 with (2) 980Ti's and playing 4K games at max settings hovering @ 60fps with some dips (as long as your target fps are not more than 60 because draw calls aren't fast enough to push it more)

You will however start to hit CPU bound instances when pushing next-gen titles like Witcher 3 and GTA V so the CPU has maybe a year or two left before more and more CPU bound issues *UNLESS Vulcan* makes as much of an impact as it looks like it might (in short, removes the dependency on CPU draw calls effectively removing that bottleneck and extending the life of this platform







)

Honestly, I could care less about DX12 and even more, WINDOWS 10









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CirnoBakaHD*
> 
> Thanks for the useless input. Just because it says it, doesn't mean it's true. Another example? A 'Server only' Xeon in a desktop motherboard.


I don't think it was useless input, I think it was what you didn't want to hear. He is right, memory designed for AMD systems is labelled that way for a reason. Vendors would sell more and have less RMAs if they could sell one DIMM that worked with everything. It is well known that memory compatibility with this generation CPUs was really important to adhere too.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> I was running my X5470 with (2) 980Ti's and playing 4K games at max settings hovering @ 60fps with some dips (as long as your target fps are not more than 60 because draw calls aren't fast enough to push it more)
> 
> You will however start to hit CPU bound instances when pushing next-gen titles like Witcher 3 and GTA V so the CPU has maybe a year or two left before more and more CPU bound issues *UNLESS Vulcan* makes as much of an impact as it looks like it might (in short, removes the dependency on CPU draw calls effectively removing that bottleneck and extending the life of this platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Honestly, I could care less about DX12 and even more, WINDOWS 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it was useless input, I think it was what you didn't want to hear. He is right, memory designed for AMD systems is labelled that way for a reason. Vendors would sell more and have less RMAs if they could sell one DIMM that worked with everything. It is well known that memory compatibility with this generation CPUs was really important to adhere too.


this is pretty much spot on. I ran a q9650 @ 4.2 up until 6 months ago when a i7 920 and board got dropped in my lap for a low low price and there was a decent difference but not really as big as people cracked it up to be. Now i got a fx8350 that a friend gave me and it runs circles around the 920 which was clocked at 4.4. Games are just gonna keep moving forward in how many cores they use.


----------



## Xtreme512

Man thank you! I didnt even ask for it, I appreciated it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> its for 1.0


OK Then, thanks again







Btw can I flash it before I install X5460? He is using Q8300 now.


----------



## TheRohk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtreme512*
> 
> Man thank you! I didnt even ask for it, I appreciated it
> OK Then, thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw can I flash it before I install X5460? He is using Q8300 now.


Yes you should flash it before to be save. It will work with the Xeon but maybe the board will not assist all features


----------



## icanhasburgers

Hello all.

I've got an Asus Striker II Formula on the way, as well as a E5450. I have looked through the thread via the search function and have not come across anyone posting an updated Bios for the SLBBM E0 version of this CPU.

Does anyone in particular have this? The tutorial on doing it by one's self looked a little confusing and alien to me..

Thanks.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icanhasburgers*
> 
> Hello all.
> 
> I've got an Asus Striker II Formula on the way, as well as a E5450. I have looked through the thread via the search function and have not come across anyone posting an updated Bios for the SLBBM E0 version of this CPU.
> 
> Does anyone in particular have this? The tutorial on doing it by one's self looked a little confusing and alien to me..
> 
> Thanks.


try this is moded bios with microcodes for your mother board if your chipset support xeon that bios is good

2402.zip 776k .zip file


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> try this is moded bios with microcodes for your mother board if your chipset support xeon that bios is good
> 
> 2402.zip 776k .zip file


Thank you, friend.

I will report back with the results once all the parts arrive.


----------



## CirnoBakaHD

I recieved the high density 'AMD Only' DDR2 memory today (4GB Stick), I put it into the system along with my 2GB stick of low density and it worked, sort of. The 4GB high density only showed up as 2GB, meaning it was only accessing the amount of chips that low density sticks have on them. However, this 4GB high density AMD stick still costed less than a 2GB low density all CPU stick.

Results on other boards may vary but it may be worth a try. My motherboard is a Foxconn G41MX2.0.

I have completed the build now and it works perfectly for what I needed. (A spare PC to game on instead of an awful laptop) it only costed £50GBP in total (plus extra parts I had lying around) (about $70) and it can run pretty much i want, including CS:GO at 120+FPS on 1080p low settings.

Specs:

Foxconn G41MX 2.0 (£15)
Xeon E5335 2Ghz (£5)
4GB DDR2 (£7+ 2GB stick I already had)
EVGA GTX 260 896MB (£15)
120GB SSD (Already had)
500GB HDD (Already had)
600W PSU (Already had)
Random case (already had)


----------



## Xtreme512

Man thank you! I didnt even ask for it, I appreciated it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRohk*
> 
> Yes you should flash it before to be save. It will work with the Xeon but maybe the board will not assist all features


You mean I can flash the modded BIOS before I put on the XEON processor?
Does the modded BIOS work with LGA775 Q8300 processor?

@Besttt: Btw X5460 stepping is C0, modded BIOS is compatible with this stepping right?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtreme512*
> 
> Man thank you! I didnt even ask for it, I appreciated it
> You mean I can flash the modded BIOS before I put on the XEON processor?
> Does the modded BIOS work with LGA775 Q8300 processor?
> 
> @Besttt: Btw X5460 stepping is C0, modded BIOS is compatible with this stepping right?


yes you can flash the modded bios before install xeon and will work with all 775 and 771 cpu and the bios is compatimble with all xeons


----------



## icanhasburgers

I personally plan on just installing the Xeon straight away, flashing there and then with the modified bios you gave to me and hope all goes well. I don't see any problems with this (other than a possible instruction set or feature not being immediately available).

CPU arrived just the other day, got the AIO cooler today, the board should be here tomorrow or friday, and the rest of the parts I can use from other builds just for testing it works. Once it's all working, i'll buy the rest


----------



## TB13

Soo update on my 780i... I was having serious stability issues, having to add tons of voltage to get stable overclocks and getting weird GPU useage spikes. I decided to pull the Xeon and drop my Q9450 back in, but that changed nothing. Eventually I pulled the board and gave it a good look over and I found 3 capacitors near the north bridge that are bulging. They explain all of the odd stability issues I was having.







So for now, the 780i has been retired. I am going to pull it back out soon an give it an overhaul though













I went on eBay and scored a Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P. I've seen tons of people have great experiences with them so I figured I couldn't go wrong. It'll be here tomorrow, but I decided to go on CL last night and found a gem. A guy posted a BRAND NEW ASUS PQ5 PRO TURBO local to me that I couldn't pass up. Spent more on it than I wanted to, but I had to have it. I threw my Q9450 in it to make sure it would post and it is working perfect. The Q9450 feels 10x faster in this board than the X5470 in the 780i. I can't wait the put the X5470 in it and start tweaking.


----------



## Drakis

Hello

Just Installed my newly bought X5460 on my Asus p5k-e/wifi board.
All microcodes have been installed on the "newest" 1305 bios.
This is an SLBBA (E0) stepping, with 1.25 VID.
i don't have to use a sticker, because it is hard pin modded.
I lapped the CPU, applied AS5, and stick my Noctua NH-U12P SE2 (push/pull config) on top.
I reset the bios completetly, by removing cmos battery, letting it like that for 10 minutes, shorting cmos clear pin while PSU connected... you know the drill.

First bios config would be stock, so:
Ratio: 9.5
FSB: 333
FSB Strap: 333
PCI-E: 100

Memory (Corsair XMS2 DHX 6400 CL5), 2x2GB, was set to DDR2-801 (that's what appears in BIOS), and 5-5-5-18, and DRAM Static Read Control disabled.

Voltages wise, i set:
CPU Vcore: 1.25
PLL: 1.50
FSB Term: 1.20
NB: 1.4
MEM: 1.90
SB: 1.05
LLC: ON

With this settings all is ok on windows 7, no problems.
It idles at 20ºC first and second cores, third and forth at 22ºC.

One strange thing though, when is cold boot my pc, bios fires this message:

"Error CPU core to bus ratio or VID configuration has failed!"

I have an option to continue booting or go to bios.
Going to bios, options are the same, nothing changed, and CPU Vcore is set to 1.25 and ratio to 9.5.

What do you think this is?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakis*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Just Installed my newly bought X5460 on my Asus p5k-e/wifi board.
> All microcodes have been installed on the "newest" 1305 bios.
> This is an SLBBA (E0) stepping, with 1.25 VID.
> i don't have to use a sticker, because it is hard pin modded.
> I lapped the CPU, applied AS5, and stick my Noctua NH-U12P SE2 (push/pull config) on top.
> I reset the bios completetly, by removing cmos battery, letting it like that for 10 minutes, shorting cmos clear pin while PSU connected... you know the drill.
> 
> First bios config would be stock, so:
> Ratio: 9.5
> FSB: 333
> FSB Strap: 333
> PCI-E: 100
> 
> Memory (Corsair XMS2 DHX 6400 CL5), 2x2GB, was set to DDR2-801 (that's what appears in BIOS), and 5-5-5-18, and DRAM Static Read Control disabled.
> 
> Voltages wise, i set:
> CPU Vcore: 1.25
> PLL: 1.50
> FSB Term: 1.20
> NB: 1.4
> MEM: 1.90
> SB: 1.05
> LLC: ON
> 
> With this settings all is ok on windows 7, no problems.
> It idles at 20ºC first and second cores, third and forth at 22ºC.
> 
> One strange thing though, when is cold boot my pc, bios fires this message:
> 
> "Error CPU core to bus ratio or VID configuration has failed!"
> 
> I have an option to continue booting or go to bios.
> Going to bios, options are the same, nothing changed, and CPU Vcore is set to 1.25 and ratio to 9.5.
> 
> What do you think this is?


its very simple you have to load more voltage to all settings even at default the cpu is not new and it has a little degrade


----------



## besttt

deleted


----------



## Drakis

besttt:
Knowing that voltages could be involved,i had already tried the following, but overclocked (multi 9.5x400=3.8Ghz)

CPU Vcore: 1.30
PLL: 1.60
FSB Term: 1.30
NB: 1.4
MEM: 2.00
SB: 1.05
LLC: ON

And it passed 20hours of Prime95 small FFT, max temps were 50ºC on all cores.


----------



## PanMelas

Good evening to all, again.

My Xeon X5482 is working on a Gigabyte GA-EP45T-UD3R motherboard for some months now, and I can say that I am pleased with its performance. I have not yet tried to overclock it, perhaps because I was not sure what exactly to do and because I have not yet settled on a CPU cooler, good enough to provide adequate cooling at O/C.

However, recently, I have managed to acquire two integrated Corsair water cooling kits, both from the Corsair Hydro Series *the older H80* and *the newer H100i* ones.

Both of them will be used on *intended-to-be-water-cooled-and-oveclocked* CPUs. One of them has to be used for the Xeon X5482 and the other for an *i7-6700k*. I know that the Xeon has a higher TDP, 150W vs the 91W of the 6700k. What I don't know is which one of these will get hotter, when overclocked, so I can select which Corsair kit to select for which.

I also learned that both of them can do the job on the 6700k, but I don't know if this can be true for the X5482, as well.

Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Soo update on my 780i... I was having serious stability issues, having to add tons of voltage to get stable overclocks and getting weird GPU useage spikes. I decided to pull the Xeon and drop my Q9450 back in, but that changed nothing. Eventually I pulled the board and gave it a good look over and I found 3 capacitors near the north bridge that are bulging. They explain all of the odd stability issues I was having.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So for now, the 780i has been retired. I am going to pull it back out soon an give it an overhaul though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went on eBay and scored a Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P. I've seen tons of people have great experiences with them so I figured I couldn't go wrong. It'll be here tomorrow, but I decided to go on CL last night and found a gem. A guy posted a BRAND NEW ASUS PQ5 PRO TURBO local to me that I couldn't pass up. Spent more on it than I wanted to, but I had to have it. I threw my Q9450 in it to make sure it would post and it is working perfect. The Q9450 feels 10x faster in this board than the X5470 in the 780i. I can't wait the put the X5470 in it and start tweaking.


Best of luck, man.


----------



## mouacyk

Yep good luck. You might have a hard time catching up with others at around 4ghz due to the limitations on your x5482.


----------



## PanMelas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icanhasburgers*
> 
> Best of luck, man.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Yep good luck. You might have a hard time *catching up with others at around 4ghz* due to the limitations on your x5482.


Are these wishes for me?

If yes, thank you both, guys!

@mouacyk
Provided that your "good luck" wish is for me (as I wrote), I would like to ask you what do you mean by "_*catching up with others at around 4ghz*_". Does this mean that the X5482 is hard to be overclocked upto 4GHz?

If yes, what about doing a rather moderate O/C, say something like 3.7 or 3.8 GHz? And if this is not so hard, has anyone experience for differences between that level and the factory 3.2 GHz one?

Thanks


----------



## Drakis

This is it:


----------



## mouacyk

I'm concerned mainly about the low maximum multiplier of 8x and high FSB of 1600MHz for your CPU. In order to hit 4GHz on the CPU, you need to run 500MHz strap on your motherboard. That brings your FSB to 2000MHz, which I hope your DDR3 can handle (no problem if it's at least 2133MHz). With that processor, you can't run any lower motherboard strap than 400MHz. This isn't new information, it's buried deep in this thread by me and others. You can easily test if your RAM and motherboard are capable of the 500MHz strap by lowering the CPU multiplier to 6x.

To put this in perspective, the X5460 has a max multiplier of 9.5 and the X5470 of 10 and both have the FSB of 1333 (or 333MHz strap). The X5460 needs a 421MHz strap to hit 4GHz. The X5470 needs only 400MHz. It's possible that 500MHz may be nothing to a fully capable DDR3 motherboard, so I'd be interested to know how this goes for you.


----------



## darthazazel

Hi all, i have a Mobo ASUS P5G41T-MLX with 4gb RAM and CPU E5700.
I bought a XEON 5460 with LGA 771-775 MOD and i update the bios with the microcodes. But the new CPU doesn't work.





A little help here. Thank you all.


----------



## Laithan

Assuming you mean it doesn't even boot. Dumb question, did you try and reset the CMOS after putting in the new chip? If the chip is good and the micro-codes are correct it should boot. If not you may need to remove the CPU and double-check the sticker is applied "perfectly" and no pins got bent in your socket during the mod process of cutting out the notches.


----------



## darthazazel

Yes, i mean that. A few minutes ago, i change the mod 771-775 and it's work. I supose the other mod was failing. Now it works!! That's a good news! Now i',m checking the temp. 80ºc (179F)


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthazazel*
> 
> Yes, i mean that. A few minutes ago, i change the mod 771-775 and it's work. I supose the other mod was failing. Now it works!! That's a good news! Now i',m checking the temp. 80ºc (179F)


Someone can probably clarify better than I can but I believe it may be certain chipsets will report the temps incorrectly. There may be a need to apply an offset to compensate. Personally my 790i Ultra board reported the correct temps using Core Temp app.. I didn't need to apply an offset. Looking at those temps, unless the TIM is a bad application or the cooler isn't making sufficient contact with your chip, then you likely need to add an offset.

I might be -15C but I'm not certain. I'm sure someone else can clarify.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthazazel*
> 
> Yes, i mean that. A few minutes ago, i change the mod 771-775 and it's work. I supose the other mod was failing. Now it works!! That's a good news! Now i',m checking the temp. 80ºc (179F)


If the sticker isn't installed perfectly, you'll have issues posting. I had a similar issue with a board a while back, I had to move the sticker a bit then reseat it a few more times and it eventually posted just fine. Since you got it to post, that was probably your issue. What cooler are you running? 80c seems like a faulty sensor or a really inadequate cooling solution


----------



## TB13

The UD3P is alive! The system feels great, waaayy more responsive than the 780i or the Q9450. Can't wait to start overclocking











Shout out to Bucho for his perfect BIOS


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> The UD3P is alive! The system feels great, waaayy more responsive than the 780i or the Q9450. Can't wait to start overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shout out to Bucho for his perfect BIOS


Let's see how that chip does for you. I'll be interested to see what RAM speed and tRD level you can reach as well. I have almost the same setup, but instead 1066MHz G.Skill DDR2. The best I'm able to do on my board with this configuration is tRD 8.


----------



## hurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthazazel*
> 
> Yes, i mean that. A few minutes ago, i change the mod 771-775 and it's work. I supose the other mod was failing. Now it works!! That's a good news! Now i',m checking the temp. 80ºc (179F)


CPU-fans at 2700rpm yet the temps are in the 80°C-region?
Even after edjust Tjmax, this would be too high after just running for a few minutes.


----------



## Drakis

Bad news?
Working at stock speed and multiplier (333*9.5), i have no problems, apps, games, etc.
But when i up the FSB, and reduce the multiplier (to isolate any memory overclock probs), like 9*400 (3.6Ghz),
games like Tomb Rider 2013 start getting some artifacts.
I now it's not temp related (i did 21h of prime 95 at 3.8Gghz (9.5*400), my GTX 285 is bellow 60ºC.
I think it's something related to FSB.

But with my previous CPU, an E8500 SLB9K (E0), overclocked to 3.8Ghz (9.5*400), i didn't get any problems whatsoever.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakis*
> 
> Bad news?
> Working at stock speed and multiplier (333*9.5), i have no problems, apps, games, etc.
> But when i up the FSB, and reduce the multiplier (to isolate any memory overclock probs), like 9*400 (3.6Ghz),
> games like Tomb Rider 2013 start getting some artifacts.
> I now it's not temp related (i did 21h of prime 95 at 3.8Gghz (9.5*400), my GTX 285 is bellow 60ºC.
> I think it's something related to FSB.
> 
> But with my previous CPU, an E8500 SLB9K (E0), overclocked to 3.8Ghz (9.5*400), i didn't get any problems whatsoever.


What is your FSBRAM ratio set at? Your RAM is only rated for 800MHz, so if you're not using the 1:1 ratio, you may be going over spec (4:5 would mean your RAM is trying to run at 333*1.25*2=832.5MHz).
Can't remember if PCIe clock is always separate from system in LGA775 or if some motherboards have it connected by default and you have to untie it yourself. Check to make sure this is set to 100MHz, otherwise any higher settings is likely the cause of your visual artifacts.


----------



## Drakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> What is your FSBRAM ratio set at? Your RAM is only rated for 800MHz, so if you're not using the 1:1 ratio, you may be going over spec (4:5 would mean your RAM is trying to run at 333*1.25*2=832.5MHz).
> Can't remember if PCIe clock is always separate from system in LGA775 or if some motherboards have it connected by default and you have to untie it yourself. Check to make sure this is set to 100MHz, otherwise any higher settings is likely the cause of your visual artifacts.


I'll check when i get home, but i'm pretty sure i was at 400 for FSB.
PCIe was set at 100Mhz.

Anyway, i'm going to config it like this:
CPU multi: 9.5
FSB: 400
FSB Strap: 400
DRAM: DDR2-800
PCIe: 100

By the way, my RAM is Corsair XmsII dhx pc6400 CL5


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakis*
> 
> I'll check when i get home, but i'm pretty sure i was at 400 for FSB.
> PCIe was set at 100Mhz.
> 
> Anyway, i'm going to config it like this:
> CPU multi: 9.5
> FSB: 400
> FSB Strap: 400
> DRAM: DDR2-800
> PCIe: 100
> 
> By the way, my RAM is Corsair XmsII dhx pc6400 CL5


Sorry, I misread your post. Thought you were having issues at 333MHz strap. At the 400MHz strap for 3.8GHz, it looks like you will be running a 1:1 FSB to DRAM ratio which is OK. The next thing to check is the value of the DRAM Static Read Control setting. From Windows, the MemSet program reads this value as the "Performance Level". >=9 should be good. <=8 may need voltage/timing adjustments to stabilize.


----------



## Drakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Sorry, I misread your post. Thought you were having issues at 333MHz strap. At the 400MHz strap for 3.8GHz, it looks like you will be running a 1:1 FSB to DRAM ratio which is OK. The next thing to check is the value of the DRAM Static Read Control setting. From Windows, the MemSet program reads this value as the "Performance Level". >=9 should be good. <=8 may need voltage/timing adjustments to stabilize.


Ok. I will try with conservative settings: 5-5-5-18, and Performance level above 9.
Will report when i get home.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthazazel*
> 
> Yes, i mean that. A few minutes ago, i change the mod 771-775 and it's work. I supose the other mod was failing. Now it works!! That's a good news! Now i',m checking the temp. 80ºc (179F)


it reports peak temp at 95C.
So either your TjMax is set up incorrecly and your real temps are 15C lower (those chips throttle at 85C) or you started hwinfo under high load and it reported 95C momentarily before the app adjusted the non-default TJMax and applied the correct offset (kinda usual behavior for some apps like hwinfo64).
....

Pfff... I guess i could have just asked what's your TjMax setting and it would have been easier. Oh, well...


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Let's see how that chip does for you. I'll be interested to see what RAM speed and tRD level you can reach as well. I have almost the same setup, but instead 1066MHz G.Skill DDR2. The best I'm able to do on my board with this configuration is tRD 8.


I'm hoping for 4.5GHz+ and DDR2 1066MHz minimum, just set it at 3.7GHz and DDR2 888MHz last night. I have never really overclocked ram, but I will be figuring that out with this setup for sure to extract as much performance as I can!


----------



## darthazazel

Hi, i change the cooler, and intall the real temp



The computer is running perfect now. I will like to know what is the max temp of this processor, maybe i need a higher cooler when i overclock. First of all i don't know how to do it... and second: the max overclock setting.


----------



## Drakis

So, not very good news.
So i set multiplier to 9.5, fsb to 400, fsb strap to nb also 400.
Cpu voltage was set to 1.30, NB to 1.4, PLL to 1.5
With prime 95, small fft and blend i get no errors (8h test each).
Then i tried this:
Uninstall Nvidia driver with ddu, and install again.
When i try to install the driver, with the above settings (3.8Ghz), i get an error during driver installation (7zip error bla bla bla).

If i reset settings to default (multiplier 9.5, both fsb to 333), i can install the driver without any problems.

I did a memtest, 2 passes, and got no errors.
I even swapped memory to only 2GB (OCZ Reaper), and got the same error.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthazazel*
> 
> Hi, i change the cooler, and intall the real temp
> 
> 
> 
> The computer is running perfect now. I will like to know what is the max temp of this processor, maybe i need a higher cooler when i overclock. First of all i don't know how to do it... and second: the max overclock setting.


I wouldn't let it go past 85C max, your TjMax = 100C though

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakis*
> 
> So, not very good news.
> So i set multiplier to 9.5, fsb to 400, fsb strap to nb also 400.
> Cpu voltage was set to 1.30, NB to 1.4, PLL to 1.5
> With prime 95, small fft and blend i get no errors (8h test each).
> Then i tried this:
> Uninstall Nvidia driver with ddu, and install again.
> When i try to install the driver, with the above settings (3.8Ghz), i get an error during driver installation (7zip error bla bla bla).
> 
> If i reset settings to default (multiplier 9.5, both fsb to 333), i can install the driver without any problems.
> 
> I did a memtest, 2 passes, and got no errors.
> I even swapped memory to only 2GB (OCZ Reaper), and got the same error.


You can try bumping the CPU voltage up a bit to see if it helps you stabilize. Disable all spread spectrum stuff and anything not necessary like sata/ide/firewire controllers, etc.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> I'm hoping for 4.5GHz+ and DDR2 1066MHz minimum, just set it at 3.7GHz and DDR2 888MHz last night. I have never really overclocked ram, but I will be figuring that out with this setup for sure to extract as much performance as I can!


The P5Q Pro turbo is an amazing board, glad to see you still have yours.
I had P5Q-E, P5Q Deluxe and Premium, they just couldn't beat the Pro Turbo... The P5Q and P5QC on a similar 8 phase cpu power design as the Pro turbo are very good too.

I will follow your progress on that. 450 of fsb is easy on that board, what may not be as easy is keeping the cpu cool enough and not exceeding 1.45 V Vcore... (well you could exceed that value if you wanted to but that is gonna be intense







; perosnnaly likme to stop at 1.40 V even under a robust AIO).

Will depend on the batch/Vid you got in this X5470







Let's hope for the best !
++


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakis*
> 
> So, not very good news.
> So i set multiplier to 9.5, fsb to 400, fsb strap to nb also 400.
> Cpu voltage was set to 1.30, NB to 1.4, PLL to 1.5
> With prime 95, small fft and blend i get no errors (8h test each).
> Then i tried this:
> Uninstall Nvidia driver with ddu, and install again.
> When i try to install the driver, with the above settings (3.8Ghz), i get an error during driver installation (7zip error bla bla bla).
> 
> If i reset settings to default (multiplier 9.5, both fsb to 333), i can install the driver without any problems.
> 
> I did a memtest, 2 passes, and got no errors.
> I even swapped memory to only 2GB (OCZ Reaper), and got the same error.


I had 2 P5K-e wifi-ap boards. First one I added a heatsink on the uncovered VRMs. It was easy to crank up to 400 fsb with a X5460 simply upping the VTT, with stock Vcore (LLC OFF, but pencil mod ; I was unstable at 400 with LLC on and no pencil mod, but stable with LLC off and with pencil mod, though the voltage values were quite the same; I guess less voltage ripples in the latter case). I simply needed a VTT of 1.30, NB at 1.25 minimum, and Vcore at stock, fixed to the value (not left on auto), with pencil mod, it gave ~ 1.23 V (the Vid of that chip was not the greatest, maybe as high as 1.30 v (Vid for X5460 vary between 1.225 and 1.30 V on 40+ chips I tested). PLL 1.50.

In a second P5K-e wifi-ap board, I had so much pain to get it stable to 400 Mhz on a X5460 that I gave up... Tried upping NB, upping Vcore, upping VTT, all together, or one, or two, etc. Was stable prim95 or IBT, I forgot, but not the other. With a P45T-C51 board, this is the only other board I possessed not capable of holding 400 on a X5460 quad. I ended up undervolting my cpu to 1.15 V (1.09 V underload) for stock frequency and gave it away as a low power station (under 40c, was cool indeed). Either way this second board had lower quality components, or it aged worse, or I was lucky with the first one... Plus, both boards coil whined on the cpu phases under load...

Similar to the P45t-C51, it could handle E8500 at 400 FSB but not a quad... The cpu power supply or control has something wrong I think.

So my best advise: pencil mod the board, put LLC on and try again...
Images of which 3 guys to pencil can be found here:
http://avenuel.tistory.com/380
http://www.overclock.net/t/417626/p5k-deluxe-pencil-mod


----------



## bolc

Any of you have BSEL modded their Xeons ?


----------



## Drakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> I had 2 P5K-e wifi-ap boards. First one I added a heatsink on the uncovered VRMs. It was easy to crank up to 400 fsb with a X5460 simply upping the VTT, with stock Vcore (LLC OFF, but pencil mod ; I was unstable at 400 with LLC on and no pencil mod, but stable with LLC off and with pencil mod, though the voltage values were quite the same; I guess less voltage ripples in the latter case). I simply needed a VTT of 1.30, NB at 1.25 minimum, and Vcore at stock, fixed to the value (not left on auto), with pencil mod, it gave ~ 1.23 V (the Vid of that chip was not the greatest, maybe as high as 1.30 v (Vid for X5460 vary between 1.225 and 1.30 V on 40+ chips I tested). PLL 1.50.
> 
> In a second P5K-e wifi-ap board, I had so much pain to get it stable to 400 Mhz on a X5460 that I gave up... Tried upping NB, upping Vcore, upping VTT, all together, or one, or two, etc. Was stable prim95 or IBT, I forgot, but not the other. With a P45T-C51 board, this is the only other board I possessed not capable of holding 400 on a X5460 quad. I ended up undervolting my cpu to 1.15 V (1.09 V underload) for stock frequency and gave it away as a low power station (under 40c, was cool indeed). Either way this second board had lower quality components, or it aged worse, or I was lucky with the first one... Plus, both boards coil whined on the cpu phases under load...
> 
> Similar to the P45t-C51, it could handle E8500 at 400 FSB but not a quad... The cpu power supply or control has something wrong I think.
> 
> So my best advise: pencil mod the board, put LLC on and try again...
> Images of which 3 guys to pencil can be found here:
> http://avenuel.tistory.com/380
> http://www.overclock.net/t/417626/p5k-deluxe-pencil-mod


What i have done is reinstall my OS, but went from Win7 to Win8.1
With the cpu at 3.8 it can pass prime95 (on small fft and blend) for 12h plus.
But it fails on linx at first pass. With default speeds (333*9.5=3163Mhz) it nevers fails.

This X5460 has a VID of 1.25.
I upped vcore to 1.35, vtt to 1.3 and mch to 1.6, llc was on, and it still fails on linx.

This board already has pencil vdroop mod, but i'll redo it.
One think i will try is to disable LLC, which i never did.

Curious thing is that this board never failed on my previous cpu, a E8500(E0), which i overclocked to 4Ghz with no problem whatsoever.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakis*
> 
> What i have done is reinstall my OS, but went from Win7 to Win8.1
> With the cpu at 3.8 it can pass prime95 (on small fft and blend) for 12h plus.
> But it fails on linx at first pass. With default speeds (333*9.5=3163Mhz) it nevers fails.
> 
> This X5460 has a VID of 1.25.
> I upped vcore to 1.35, vtt to 1.3 and mch to 1.6, llc was on, and it still fails on linx.
> 
> This board already has pencil vdroop mod, but i'll redo it.
> One think i will try is to disable LLC, which i never did.
> 
> Curious thing is that this board never failed on my previous cpu, a E8500(E0), which i overclocked to 4Ghz with no problem whatsoever.


I guess you probably would also not suceed 30-50 passes of IntelBurnTest.
I think the issue is not about being about to reach 400-450 mhz for the chipset, and likely you would be stable at 7 x 450 with NB=1.25 or 1.40 V and VTT = 1.20 V.

The issue is more likely to supply a stable voltage to the cpu at high frequencies. With subcontrol CPU GTL ref options, you might have been be able to stabilize the quad but this board does not provide these options.
If already pencil modded, yeap try putting LLC Off. At 9.5 x 400, this E0 should be stable at 1.20-1.22V Vcore under load. My best chips could be stable at 1.17-1.18 V for 3.8 Ghz... and "suxxors" around 1.23 V load voltage
++


----------



## Drakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> I guess you probably would also not suceed 30-50 passes of IntelBurnTest.
> I think the issue is not about being about to reach 400-450 mhz for the chipset, and likely you would be stable at 7 x 450 with NB=1.25 or 1.40 V and VTT = 1.20 V.
> 
> The issue is more likely to supply a stable voltage to the cpu at high frequencies. With subcontrol CPU GTL ref options, you might have been able to stabilize the quad but this board does not provide these options.
> If already pencil modded, yeap try putting LLC Off. At 9.5 x 400, this E0 should be stable at 1.20-1.22V Vcore under load. My best chips could be stable at 1.17-1.18 V for 3.8 Ghz... and "suxxors" around 1.23 V load voltage
> ++


This board, with the latest bios (1305) has CPU and NB GTL ref options. If LLC off doesn't get me there, i'll mess with GTL.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakis*
> 
> This board, with the latest bios (1305) has CPU and NB GTL ref options. If LLC off doesn't get me there, i'll mess with GTL.


My bad








it has CPU GTL ref, then you may have some alternative there as well


----------



## Drakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> My bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has CPU GTL ref, then you may have some alternative there as well


Well, i set LLC off and Vcore to 1.30, PLL 1.50, VTT 1.20, NB 1.40.
CPU voltage on IDLE and LOAD is the same: 1.288V
CPU and NB GTL settings were both on AUTO.
Windows boots, and LINX gives an error and stops after about 1m15s.

Then i decided to make several tries with GTL, and this is what i got:

CPU GTL: 0.57x & NB GTL: Auto -> Windows doesn't boot and restarts
CPU GTL: 0.59x & NB GTL: Auto -> Windows doesn't boot and restarts
CPU GTL: 0.61x & NB GTL: Auto -> Windows boots / LINX fails with a BSOD (SYSTEM_PTE_MISUSE)
CPU GTL: 0.63x & NB GTL: Auto -> Windows boots / LINX errors and stops after about 1m15s
CPU GTL: 0.63x & NB GTL: 0.61x -> Windows boots / LINX errors and stops after about 1m15s
CPU GTL: 0.63x & NB GTL: 0.67x -> Windows boots / LINX errors and stops after about 1m15s


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakis*
> 
> Well, i set LLC off and Vcore to 1.30, PLL 1.50, VTT 1.20, NB 1.40.
> CPU voltage on IDLE and LOAD is the same: 1.288V
> CPU and NB GTL settings were both on AUTO.
> Windows boots, and LINX gives an error and stops after about 1m15s.


would you pass with VTT 1.30 V, NB 1.25 V (or 1.40V) and Vcore 1.325 (or 1.35) V ?


----------



## Drakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> would you pass with VTT 1.30 V, NB 1.25 V (or 1.40V) and Vcore 1.325 (or 1.35) V ?


1.325 Vcore, nope:



1.35 Vcore, the same:



But now LINX errors 1 second later!

I think i may have got a very bad CPU (batch number 3837B386), and maybe i'll have to stay at default speeds...


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakis*
> 
> 1.325 Vcore, nope:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.35 Vcore, the same:
> 
> 
> 
> But now LINX errors 1 second later!
> 
> I think i may have got a very bad CPU (batch number 3837B386), and maybe i'll have to stay at default speeds...


I think you just need more voltage. With my X5470 I need to give it 1.5v to be stable at 4.56Ghz (but with vDroop it's really only 1.48v). I'm under water. You have a LOT of voltage headroom. I ran over a year @ this speed with no issue (playing games and pushing it hard).. system is still running lilke a champ although I wouldn't go higher, I'm pushing the limits for sure.









http://valid.x86.fr/zj0fjp


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakis*
> 
> 1.325 Vcore, nope:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.35 Vcore, the same:
> 
> 
> 
> But now LINX errors 1 second later!
> 
> I think i may have got a very bad CPU (batch number 3837B386), and maybe i'll have to stay at default speeds...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakis*
> 
> 1.325 Vcore, nope:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.35 Vcore, the same:
> 
> 
> 
> But now LINX errors 1 second later!
> 
> I think i may have got a very bad CPU (batch number 3837B386), and maybe i'll have to stay at default speeds...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakis*
> 
> 1.325 Vcore, nope:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.35 Vcore, the same:
> 
> 
> 
> But now LINX errors 1 second later!
> 
> I think i may have got a very bad CPU (batch number 3837B386), and maybe i'll have to stay at default speeds...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakis*
> 
> 1.325 Vcore, nope:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.35 Vcore, the same:
> 
> 
> 
> But now LINX errors 1 second later!
> 
> I think i may have got a very bad CPU (batch number 3837B386), and maybe i'll have to stay at default speeds...


at 3.8 you must set at bios vcore 1.368 volt nb=1340 volt fsb termination 1.300 volt sb =1.2 volt pll=1.600volt


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> at 3.8 you must set at bios vcore 1.368 volt nb=1340 volt fsb termination 1.300 volt sb =1.2 volt pll=1.600volt


Crank up your nb voltage as you get higher on the fsb. I use to run 1.45 on my p45 for 600 fsb daily on water so dont be scared to push it a little. Also 1.35 fsb termination will allow you to drop the cpu vcore a little.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakis*
> 
> 1.325 Vcore, nope:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.35 Vcore, the same:
> 
> 
> 
> But now LINX errors 1 second later!
> 
> I think i may have got a very bad CPU (batch number 3837B386), and maybe i'll have to stay at default speeds...


did you up the VTT to 1.30 ?


----------



## Drakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> did you up the VTT to 1.30 ?


Yep, i used VTT 1.30 V, NB 1.40V, SB 1.05V
DRAM is 5-5-5-18 at 2.00V


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakis*
> 
> Yep, i used VTT 1.30 V, NB 1.40V, SB 1.05V
> DRAM is 5-5-5-18 at 2.00V


are you stable at 7x450 with NB=1.25 or 1.40 V, Vtt=1.20, Vcore at stock ?


----------



## Drakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> are you stable at 7x450 with NB=1.25 or 1.40 V, Vtt=1.20, Vcore at stock ?


Don't think my RAM can handle 450... It's Corsair XMS2 DHX 6400 CL5 (2x2GB).
I know it does 422, because my E8500 was oced to 4009Mhz (9.5*422).


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakis*
> 
> Don't think my RAM can handle 450... It's Corsair XMS2 DHX 6400 CL5 (2x2GB).
> I know it does 422, because my E8500 was oced to 4009Mhz (9.5*422).


Then 8x400








But your DHX should be able to handle 1000 Mhz 5-5-5-15 at 2.0 V. If you want to find out, put the cpu multi to x6, fsb to 333 and select the 1000 (x3 ram multi) Mhz ram frequency, timings 5-5-5-15, dram voltage 2.0 V, and launch memtest86+ 5.01


----------



## bolc

or 2.66 x 339 for the ram to get just the bare 900

Ps: one should always know the max its DDr2 ram can handle at, say, 5-5-5-15 @ 2.0 V


----------



## Drakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> or 2.66 x 339 for the ram to get just the bare 900
> 
> Ps: one should always know the max its DDr2 ram can handle at, say, 5-5-5-15 @ 2.0 V


When i get home i will try it. Thanks!


----------



## moonfawker

Was always a fan of overclock.net but always lurked. Posted just to say thanks to everyone and the 900 pages of replies lol.

Finally fixed my modded E5450 on my GA-EP35-3SL. It originally booted and posted fine without any modification to the bios.

However I was having so much trouble booting into either linux or windows (both of which worked fine under my E7600).

I finally realized I had to update the microcode to get past some bootloader block.

Now it boots fine and dandy.

However I keep getting errors when running Prime95 on 1 or 2 threads after only a couple minutes. Other workers are still going, but two threads always report rounding errors then stop.

I completely reset the bios multiple times and have no overclocks.

Any ideas? These errors and the occassional BSOD makes me worry again.

I'll run a memtest later, but I doubt its the ram or psu since both have been swapped out.

My next guess is to downclock the CPU or something.

Anyways thanks for everything guys.


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonfawker*
> 
> Was always a fan of overclock.net but always lurked. Posted just to say thanks to everyone and the 900 pages of replies lol.
> 
> Finally fixed my modded E5450 on my GA-EP35-3SL. It originally booted and posted fine without any modification to the bios.
> 
> However I was having so much trouble booting into either linux or windows (both of which worked fine under my E7600).
> 
> I finally realized I had to update the microcode to get past some bootloader block.
> 
> Now it boots fine and dandy.
> 
> However I keep getting errors when running Prime95 on 1 or 2 threads after only a couple minutes. Other workers are still going, but two threads always report rounding errors then stop.
> 
> I completely reset the bios multiple times and have no overclocks.
> 
> Any ideas? These errors and the occassional BSOD makes me worry again.
> 
> I'll run a memtest later, but I doubt its the ram or psu since both have been swapped out.
> 
> My next guess is to downclock the CPU or something.
> 
> Anyways thanks for everything guys.


Tried raising the voltage of the CPU? These CPUs will have some level of degredation on them and may need a small voltage bump to keep it stable. With that said, there are other settings which be causing the stability problems - to that, I am no wizard of 775 overclocking.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonfawker*
> 
> Was always a fan of overclock.net but always lurked. Posted just to say thanks to everyone and the 900 pages of replies lol.
> 
> Finally fixed my modded E5450 on my GA-EP35-3SL. It originally booted and posted fine without any modification to the bios.
> 
> However I was having so much trouble booting into either linux or windows (both of which worked fine under my E7600).
> 
> I finally realized I had to update the microcode to get past some bootloader block.
> 
> Now it boots fine and dandy.
> 
> However I keep getting errors when running Prime95 on 1 or 2 threads after only a couple minutes. Other workers are still going, but two threads always report rounding errors then stop.
> 
> I completely reset the bios multiple times and have no overclocks.
> 
> Any ideas? These errors and the occassional BSOD makes me worry again.
> 
> I'll run a memtest later, but I doubt its the ram or psu since both have been swapped out.
> 
> My next guess is to downclock the CPU or something.
> 
> Anyways thanks for everything guys.


Hello,
you did well to update the microcodes since sse4.1 and vt-x may not have been there on a E0 chip.
About these errors, I suppose the ram as a first guess but if you try different modules, it should not be it... memtest is always welcome. and reseating modules, cleaning the slots and ram pins
Have you disabled C1E, C2E, C-state technology ?
If the board is not damaged it can handle 400 fsb on a quad at stock chipset voltages, so it should not be the problem.
Another option I can think off: the cpu is somewhat damaged, or the sticker is not well aligned and some pins do not contact well. Check the sticker and dirty bits on the cpu/socket.
Last thought: some "important" pins of the socket are bent, broken or short circuit other pins, specific to the first die... Well check the socket
++


----------



## VasiliyK

Hello everybody. Need your help guys. I'm early posted request about help with mod for HP dc7800 SFF make it work with X3363. I replaced 6F5 and 6F6 (total length 2000 and starting from 0X2A040) microcode by 1067A plat 2,6 in original BIOS image and flashed it by CH341A (no other way to flash modified BIOS images on dc7800, because any attempts to flash this images by standart tools lead to error message about broken BIOS and process to restore original image). The problem is that after the launch of the PC memory test begins and ask for save the configuration by pressing F1, then the PC restarts and stops responding (CPU fan starts work on full speed).

Maybe somebody knows how make HP dc7800 work with X3363?

P.S.: As i know q35 can work with X3363, and X3363 equal Q9550 (this CPU works normally on this PC).





 - first start after installing X3363

dc7800_135_mod.zip 1815k .zip file


intelmicrocodelist_dc7800_135_mod.PNG 23k .PNG file


----------



## marik123

Do any of you guys have problem with putting a Xeon in, and then on the BIOS post screen it gives an error message of "to use the full power of the CPU, please update your BIOS" press any key to continue and gives a 10 second count down. If I press any key, then it will proceed to boot.

Xeon X5460 @ 3990mhz

P5Q-EM Setting

FSB = 420mhz (Max for my board, 1mhz higher = crash).
Multiplier = 9.5x
DRAM = 840mhz @ stock 5-5-5-18 1.9v
FSB Strap = 333mhz (Tried 400mhz Strap, wall at 410mhz FSB, so 333mhz strap is better.)

CPU Vcore = 1.3v
CPU PLL = 1.5v
CPU VTT = 1.2v
NB = 1.28v
DRAM Voltage = 1.9v

LLC = Enabled


----------



## Xtreme512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> Do any of you guys have problem with putting a Xeon in, and then on the BIOS post screen it gives an error message of "to use the full power of the CPU, please update your BIOS" press any key to continue and gives a 10 second count down. If I press any key, then it will proceed to boot.
> 
> Xeon X5460 @ 3990mhz
> 
> P5Q-EM Setting
> 
> FSB = 420mhz (Max for my board, 1mhz higher = crash).
> Multiplier = 9.5x
> DRAM = 840mhz @ stock 5-5-5-18 1.9v
> FSB Strap = 333mhz (Tried 400mhz Strap, wall at 410mhz FSB, so 333mhz strap is better.)
> 
> CPU Vcore = 1.3v
> CPU PLL = 1.5v
> CPU VTT = 1.2v
> NB = 1.28v
> DRAM Voltage = 1.9v
> 
> LLC = Enabled


Looks good,I will try these values too for reference. Btw, did you leave other values on default, auto or set a fixed value for example to defaut value. Because I know that when you up some value lets say you upped the X value and if Y value is related to it and its on default or auto, then BIOS will crank up the Y value unnecessarily. Another good example is when you set your CPU multiplier higher on LGA1155 and leave the CPU Core voltage on default, BIOS will crank it up into undesired levels.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> Do any of you guys have problem with putting a Xeon in, and then on the BIOS post screen it gives an error message of "to use the full power of the CPU, please update your BIOS" press any key to continue and gives a 10 second count down. If I press any key, then it will proceed to boot.


typical on Asus boards. Update the bios with a file includding the microcodes for Xeon, and the message will vanish








your file can be found here:
http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/
deacivate c1e/c-state technology on the reboot after flashing, and your sata mode to ide / ahci or raid.


----------



## Drakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> Then 8x400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But your DHX should be able to handle 1000 Mhz 5-5-5-15 at 2.0 V. If you want to find out, put the cpu multi to x6, fsb to 333 and select the 1000 (x3 ram multi) Mhz ram frequency, timings 5-5-5-15, dram voltage 2.0 V, and launch memtest86+ 5.01


Ok, i tried 8x400, and LINX failed once again, at 1m27s.
Vcore voltage was set to 1.30V


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakis*
> 
> Ok, i tried 8x400, and LINX failed once again, at 1m27s.
> Vcore voltage was set to 1.30V


the cpu can do 3.2 at stock voltages. VTT was 1.20 ? Should be enough, in fact 1.10 V should be enough at stock frequency. So I think tThen the board is not stable at fsb=400 on a quad.
NB was 1.25 or 1.40 ? Up the NB voltage and possibly play with NB GTL ref... your OC is nightmarish


----------



## Drakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> the cpu can do 3.2 at stock voltages. VTT was 1.20 ? Should be enough, in fact 1.10 V should be enough at stock frequency. So I think tThen the board is not stable at fsb=400 on a quad.
> NB was 1.25 or 1.40 ? Up the NB voltage and possibly play with NB GTL ref... your OC is nightmarish


I tried VTT on 1.30 and 1.40. NB was 1.40 and even got it to 1.55 (I have a Swiftech MCX159-CU cooler on it), SB 1.04 and 1.2, PLL 1.60

This is quite a nightmare!
With my dual core it doesn't give any problem.


----------



## Drakis

Further testing and seems like i hit an FSB wall on this board, with this quad core:

8x400 - NOK
8.5x360 - OK
8.5x370 - OK
8x399 - NOK
8x380 - NOK

So it looks like 370 FSB is the max i'll be getting with this board/cpu combination.
So i will test 9.5x370, resulting in 3515Mhz.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakis*
> 
> Further testing and seems like i hit an FSB wall on this board, with this quad core:
> 
> 8x400 - NOK
> 8.5x360 - OK
> 8.5x370 - OK
> 8x399 - NOK
> 8x380 - NOK
> 
> So it looks like 370 FSB is the max i'll be getting with this board/cpu combination.
> So i will test 9.5x370, resulting in 3515Mhz.


could be a fsb hole tbh. Try to jump it or bump your vtt a little.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> could be a fsb hole tbh. Try to jump it or bump your vtt a little.


that s a big hole then... and he's been up to 1.40 VTT. I don t think it is recommended to go above 1.40 VTT on 45 nm chips for 24/7 use?
get a new board Friend, your cpu can take 4.275 Ghz fingers i nthe nose, if you are up to volting up to 1.40 V Vcore (what X5460 E0 suxxors need for 450 fsb ; you might be lucky and need only about 1.3-1.35







)


----------



## Drakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> that s a big hole then... and he's been up to 1.40 VTT. I don t think it is recommended to go above 1.40 VTT on 45 nm chips for 24/7 use?
> get a new board Friend, your cpu can take 4.275 Ghz fingers i nthe nose, if you are up to volting up to 1.40 V Vcore (what X5460 E0 suxxors need for 450 fsb ; you might be lucky and need only about 1.3-1.35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I only have this "hole" with quadcore. My dual core was 24/7 at 422FSB, no errors, nothing.
Only if i could get my hands on a P5Q....


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakis*
> 
> I only have this "hole" with quadcore. My dual core was 24/7 at 422FSB, no errors, nothing.
> Only if i could get my hands on a P5Q....


you live in greece ?


----------



## Drakis

Nope... I'm in Portugal.


----------



## Drakis

I did some more tests and with this CPU, BCLK 370 is the maximum (FSB 1480).
BCLK 375 is a nono (FSB 1500), at least with a quad-core.
So i have settled with 9.5x370=3515Mhz, DDR2-888.
I'm starting with Vcore at 1.30V, and will try to find out the minimum stable voltage.
I think it will be bellow the chips VID (1.250V).


----------



## Kirito33

hi all i have successfully accomplished this mod
i have a socket 771 xeon e5440 12mb catche 2.83 ghz
on and asus p5g41t-m-lx3 socket 775 motherboard and are working very fine but recently its stopping me at post and says i will get better performance from my prossor if i upgrade my bios i have the updateed bios fgor this motherboard already on there so does anyone know what i can do with the bios so i can get the top perfomance out of it????? tthank you in advance


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirito33*
> 
> hi all i have successfully accomplished this mod
> i have a socket 771 xeon e5440 12mb catche 2.83 ghz
> on and asus p5g41t-m-lx3 socket 775 motherboard and are working very fine but recently its stopping me at post and says i will get better performance from my prossor if i upgrade my bios i have the updateed bios fgor this motherboard already on there so does anyone know what i can do with the bios so i can get the top perfomance out of it????? tthank you in advance


did you add microcodes for xeon?


----------



## TheRohk

Sometimes it helps to re-flash the bios.

Did you mod it yourself or got it out of the forum?


----------



## Kirito33

is that the little strip at the bottom of the cpu sorry im new to this all and trying this as an experiment as had the parts in home workshop...... sorry if my newbie shows through hahaha


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirito33*
> 
> is that the little strip at the bottom of the cpu sorry im new to this all and trying this as an experiment as had the parts in home workshop...... sorry if my newbie shows through hahaha


post your latest version bios here


----------



## Kirito33

P5G41T-M-LX3 ACPI bios rev 0503


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirito33*
> 
> P5G41T-M-LX3 ACPI bios rev 0503


try this bios and report back!!!!

microcodes_P5G41T-M-LX3-ASUS-0503.zip 513k .zip file


----------



## Kirito33

ow wow thank you very much, you are a gentlemen, im guessing i can use the asus ez flash 2 utility to do this?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirito33*
> 
> ow wow thank you very much, you are a gentlemen, im guessing i can use the asus ez flash 2 utility to do this?


yes


----------



## Kirito33

ow wow its working great, thank you very much. your the boss lol. may i ask you one other question while we talking. i have some ecc ddr 3 ram that i would love to run on this board, is there anyway off getting this board to accept this type of ram??


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirito33*
> 
> ow wow its working great, thank you very much. your the boss lol. may i ask you one other question while we talking. i have some ecc ddr 3 ram that i would love to run on this board, is there anyway off getting this board to accept this type of ram??


no if the slots are ddr2 no way to accept ddr3


----------



## Kirito33

sorry they are ddr 3 slots the ram thats in there at moment is 1333 non ecc ram 2 gigs but i have 2x 2gig ddr3 ecc ram that the board does not normally take. i was wondering if you knew a way to get the board to accept it. or if thats impossible


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirito33*
> 
> sorry they are ddr 3 slots the ram thats in there at moment is 1333 non ecc ram 2 gigs but i have 2x 2gig ddr3 ecc ram that the board does not normally take. i was wondering if you knew a way to get the board to accept it. or if thats impossible


ECC isn't better RAM. It is slower RAM. It checks data as it comes and goes for accuracy and that causes overhead.


----------



## Kirito33

well since its such a nice xeon core i was thinking about making this a home server to hold my 8tb and growing media collection and share them over my kodi network so weather im in my aka man cave/ workshop or in the living room or bedroom i can watch all my media without having to keep relocating my hdds so thatys why i was thinking if it can the ecc ram would be more accommodating to my need


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirito33*
> 
> well since its such a nice xeon core i was thinking about making this a home server to hold my 8tb and growing media collection and share them over my kodi network so weather im in my aka man cave/ workshop or in the living room or bedroom i can watch all my media without having to keep relocating my hdds so thatys why i was thinking if it can the ecc ram would be more accommodating to my need


only if that fuction appears as a choice to bios settings


----------



## Kirito33

ow right ok. thank you very much for you help in this. please let me know the best way to thank you for your help.


----------



## mantheot

can anyone help me mod bios for ASUS P5G41T-M-LX3-PLUS , i cannt post with xeon x5450 or 5460









here the lastest bios

P5G41T-M-LX3-PLUS-ASUS-0401.zip 542k .zip file


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mantheot*
> 
> can anyone help me mod bios for ASUS P5G41T-M-LX3-PLUS , i cannt post with xeon x5450 or 5460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here the lastest bios
> 
> P5G41T-M-LX3-PLUS-ASUS-0401.zip 542k .zip file












microcodes_P5G41T-M-LX3-PLUS-ASUS-0401.zip 487k .zip file


----------



## mantheot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> microcodes_P5G41T-M-LX3-PLUS-ASUS-0401.zip 487k .zip file


thanks bro...
can this mod bios work with e5450 too?


----------



## SmOgER

I'am about to migrate to another system, so if someone is interested in EP45T-UD3R, PM.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mantheot*
> 
> thanks bro...
> can this mod bios work with e5450 too?


yes


----------



## Laithan

Just throwing this out there.. X5470 vs E5-1650v2 both clocked around 4.6Ghz... same GPUs running at the same speed.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8002021/fs/7540142

X5470 @ 4K still performs well


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> I'am about to migrate to another system, so if someone is interested in EP45T-UD3R, PM.


PM'd!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Just throwing this out there.. X5470 vs E5-1650v2 both clocked around 4.6Ghz... same GPUs running at the same speed.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8002021/fs/7540142
> 
> X5470 @ 4K still performs well


They sure do! I play at 1440p with my X5470 at 4GHz right now and everything I have played is just as smooth as it was with my i5 4670k.

Still at DDR2 800, the 4GHz overclock gave a nice bump in performance in valley. 2482 up from 2280. My 780 is still at stock clocks


----------



## schuck6566

Can anyone answer why my P5E-VM hdmi (green) suddenly started detecting "new CPU press F1 for setup F2 for default" EVERYTIME it boots? And it seems it's not saving the changes... This seems to have started about the same time as installation of LEPA 120 water cool (AIO system).I already tried flashing the bios again,no change.







FYI, I previously upped the CPU to an X5470 and it was working but running kinda hot with air.If I get no luck here,will try replacing with the e5450 that was running best so far.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Can anyone answer why my P5E-VM hdmi (green) suddenly started detecting "new CPU press F1 for setup F2 for default" EVERYTIME it boots? And it seems it's not saving the changes... This seems to have started about the same time as installation of LEPA 120 water cool (AIO system).I already tried flashing the bios again,no change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I previously upped the CPU to an X5470 and it was working but running kinda hot with air.If I get no luck here,will try replacing with the e5450 that was running best so far.


did you add microcodes??? at bios?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> did you add microcodes??? at bios?


I used a bios from bios mods that had the 771 codes added.when I open cpu-z it shows the 5470 with sse 4.1...











It went through a dozen boots with no major issue when I was trying the air cooler with the artic silver 5,I was having temp issues and got frustrated so went liquid.(probably artic 5 curing & me conflict there) The bios has never saved date/time when power loss occurs,even with battery replacement. Edit: I think it may be a power issue. The pump,extra fan 4 the cooler are both drawing 12v from the MB, smelled burnt electric smell, found melted wire insulation on 4pin atx extension.Possibly too much draw? Gonna try with the air cooler hooked back up and no other externals(case fans,vid cards)


----------



## seanzylol

this is awesome that you guys are still using core 2 based xeons and getting good results out of them.


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakis*
> 
> Ok, i tried 8x400, and LINX failed once again, at 1m27s.
> Vcore voltage was set to 1.30V


Are you using the 333mhz strap of the 400mhz strap? Try 333mhz strap and set NB voltage to 1.4v to see if that helps. Even my crappy P5Q-EM G45 chipset can hit 420mhz FSB, so your P5K-E should have no problems going in to 450mhz FSB range.

Also make sure you are using 1:1 RAM ratio. If you have 800mhz RAM, you should able to run 400mhz FSB without any problems. Another suggestion is try to add a 40mm fan on the NB and try to replace the stock TIM with MX2. Before I replace the TIM on my P5Q-EM NB, it doesn't feel as hot as after I replaced it with MX2.


----------



## Xtreme512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> this is awesome that you guys are still using core 2 based xeons and getting good results out of them.


exactly this. Im surprised too, they still bottleneck powerful gpus little bit but hey these cous are from 2008 lol









needless to say that X5460 and X5470 is faster than the most expensive Core 2 Extreme cpu that is QX9770. and they cost dirt cheap.

edit: yes they are $1300 cpus and made up from the best silicon for servers so it makes them much more superior.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtreme512*
> 
> exactly this. Im surprised too, they still bottleneck powerful gpus little bit but hey these cous are from 2008 lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needless to say that X5460 and X5470 is faster than the most expensive Core 2 Extreme cpu that is QX9770. and they cost dirt cheap.
> 
> edit: yes they are $1300 cpus and made up from the best silicon for servers so it makes them much more superior.


This is making me miss my old dfi p45 t2rs. Thing would do 600+ fsb daily with a e8400 on water and 500 with a quad...







Back when overclocking was harder than it is now. I might pick up a 5470 and a ud3r to mess with just for nostolgia


----------



## Laithan

Isn't it ironic that older platforms like X5470 became *stronger* with the newer 4k resolutions. So yes, older tech became power powerful with the introduction of modern tech. When you run @ 1080p or even 1440p you are going to become CPU bound pretty fast with modern GPUs. This would mainly be an issue for someone wanting to run 120Hz/144Hz @ 1080p for example where they require the super high frame rates to drive the desired refresh rate. When we change over to 4k the GPUs become the bottleneck pretty much instantly...even with 980Ti's in SLI. They don't make 120Hz/144Hz 4k monitors yet so it's not an option so we are talking about 60Hz, maybe 75Hz overclocked now. The older quads when overclocked are definitely able to drive 4k. I was running 980Ti's in SLI with the X5470 and there was nothing I couldn't play @ 4k. Most titles were run at maximum settings and still able to average 60fps with some dips to 45fps at times.

To make things even more ironic, Vulkan and DX12 are both looking to eliminate the draw call dependency on the CPU which should even further improve performance on the older platforms.


----------



## icanhasburgers

All my parts arrived.. got a 'CPU INIT' error on the LCD Poster for my Asus Striker II Formula.. got a cheap E6850 on the way to see if it's a bios issue or not. It refuses to post. Time will tell.


----------



## SmOgER

Since I'am running now LGA1366 Xeon E5540 (equal to 45nm 8MB i7-9xx series), I can compare it to LGA771 X5470.

Granted the single threaded perf is worse on Harpertown, but interestingly when I disable hyperthreading and convert E5540 from 4C/8T to 4C/4T (like Harpertown), the multithreaded performance actually becomes similar clock-for-clock. At 4Ghz both score around 18000 in Cinebench R10 MT @ 4C/4T.


----------



## schuck6566

Well,I downloaded the bios from asus and added the codes myself,with the e5450 it shows all the proper sse4.1,ect. but it still detects"new cpu,press F1 for setup,F2 to load system defaults" every boot.And yes,I reset the board after flashing the new bios.Even tossed in 8GB ram so all speeds are the same.(ddr2 6400) Any ideas? My next thing will be to try a C2D.and see if it keeps doing the same thing.


----------



## arnavvr

Can I do the Xeon Mod, on an X48 Rampage Formula?


----------



## agentx007

Yes, and No (it depends).
X48/X38 chipsets support 3xx0 series Xeons only (65/45nm).

Chipset compatibility : http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/2/


----------



## Laithan

I'm going to have to let go of my precious I think...

ASUS Striker Extreme II 790i Ultra chipset (60 PCI-e 2.0 lanes)
-Socket already modded
-BIOS already overclocked for CPU

Xeon X5470 golden chip (I was getting almost 4.7Ghz out of it, 4.65Ghz) http://valid.x86.fr/zj0fjp
-LGA 771->775 MOD sticker already applied, CPU installed into motherboard

4 sticks of the ultra rare Patriot Viper 2000Mhz 2.0v DDR3 (8GB total). You *can't* find these, period...they are the correct ram for the 790i Ultras.


It's "BiS" across the board for the platform... What do you think the package is worth (MB, MEM, CPU)? A fair price for both sides?


----------



## ProfTournesol

Hello everybody,

my first post here - nice to find this forum full of knowledgeable and enthusiastic people.

My little success story with a BIOS file to share.

Did a search, but couldn't find modded BIOS files for a Asus p5g41t-m-lx board, so I thought I'm going to try to do this myself following the excellent instructions here. Easy as pie.

Now the board works like a charm with the E5450 (no longer the error message with countdown at boot)

Here's the file (modded BIOS 1101 of 26/6/2012 for Asus P5G41T-M-LX), if anybody needs it:

p5g41tmlx771.zip 620k .zip file


Thanks for all your fantastic work!


----------



## hurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Yes, and No (it depends).
> X48/X38 chipsets support 3xx0 series Xeons only (65/45nm).
> 
> Chipset compatibility : http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/2/


X33_0 are 775-Xeons.
X33_3 are 771-Xeons.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Well,I downloaded the bios from asus and added the codes myself,with the e5450 it shows all the proper sse4.1,ect. but it still detects"new cpu,press F1 for setup,F2 to load system defaults" every boot.And yes,I reset the board after flashing the new bios.Even tossed in 8GB ram so all speeds are the same.(ddr2 6400) Any ideas? My next thing will be to try a C2D.and see if it keeps doing the same thing.


Ok,Reinstalled a bios direct from asus,an intel e5200 pentium dual core,different psu,and 1 memory stick.STILL get the "new CPU detected" message on evey boot no matter what I try.(resetting the bios clock,pulling battery,ect,ect. I'm stumped.Could I have damaged the board somehow? Also it doesn't seem to keep changes to the bios(hit F10 to save,ect.) but defaults load. ANY advice is welcome.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> It went through a dozen boots with no major issue when I was trying the air cooler with the artic silver 5,I was having temp issues and got frustrated so went liquid.(probably artic 5 curing & me conflict there) The bios has never saved date/time when power loss occurs,even with battery replacement. Edit: I think it may be a power issue. The pump,extra fan 4 the cooler are both drawing 12v from the MB, smelled burnt electric smell, found melted wire insulation on 4pin atx extension.Possibly too much draw? Gonna try with the air cooler hooked back up and no other externals(case fans,vid cards)


would any backside pins/solder be touching your LEPA backplate ...?
too much 12v draw from fan / pump... hard to believe ...
connect the pump on the PWR connector or on a molex/fan adapter


----------



## hurda

If you shut down the machine and completely unplug it for a while, is the BIOS-time still correct afterwards?


----------



## Drakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> Are you using the 333mhz strap of the 400mhz strap? Try 333mhz strap and set NB voltage to 1.4v to see if that helps. Even my crappy P5Q-EM G45 chipset can hit 420mhz FSB, so your P5K-E should have no problems going in to 450mhz FSB range.
> 
> Also make sure you are using 1:1 RAM ratio. If you have 800mhz RAM, you should able to run 400mhz FSB without any problems. Another suggestion is try to add a 40mm fan on the NB and try to replace the stock TIM with MX2. Before I replace the TIM on my P5Q-EM NB, it doesn't feel as hot as after I replaced it with MX2.


I tried that and it doesn't go higher than 370 with this CPU. With a dual core,E8500 (E0), FSB goes 422 no problem.
My NB is cooled by a Swiftech MCX159-Cu, with AS5. I think cooling is not a problem here.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Ok,Reinstalled a bios direct from asus,an intel e5200 pentium dual core,different psu,and 1 memory stick.STILL get the "new CPU detected" message on evey boot no matter what I try.(resetting the bios clock,pulling battery,ect,ect. I'm stumped.Could I have damaged the board somehow? Also it doesn't seem to keep changes to the bios(hit F10 to save,ect.) but defaults load. ANY advice is welcome.


post link from latest default bios from your motherboard here


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> would any backside pins/solder be touching your LEPA backplate ...?
> too much 12v draw from fan / pump... hard to believe ...
> connect the pump on the PWR connector or on a molex/fan adapter


I think I narrowed the melted wire problem to a cheap atx extension,it wasn't as thick as the supply wire,and when it pulled the extra watts(120 vs 80-95) it just poofed on me.put heavier extension on and no heat problem @ wire now.Actually running the lepa on it again,all is fine except it won't save/recognise changes to the cpu.Shows all proper info,but with each reboot it "new cpu detected,press F1 for setup".I even have the cpu overclocked in the bios,but it doesn't effect actual running. FSB set @ 350 X10.0 but still shows as 333.3 in cpu-z .is like the cmos doesn't save.P.S. I tried resetting with the pins and pulling battery,ect. Still detects new cpu every boot.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> post link from latest default bios from your motherboard here


http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5E-VM-ASUS-HDMI-0709.zip?_ga=1.258701066.1013289710.1458967482 Here's the latest bios from their site.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> post link from latest default bios from your motherboard here


If you mean a link to MY installed bios, I'm over my head but willing to follow directions.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurda*
> 
> If you shut down the machine and completely unplug it for a while, is the BIOS-time still correct afterwards?


With a bios I was using before,the time reset whenever the power went out long enough to reset the comp.Now the time is saved,but no other changes to cpu.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> With a bios I was using before,the time reset whenever the power went out long enough to reset the comp.Now the time is saved,but no other changes to cpu.


post the bios default for your motherboard not modded


----------



## schuck6566

P5E-VM-ASUS-HDMI-0709.zip 840k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> post the bios default for your motherboard not modded


here's the 0709 unmodded from asus. Is this what you meant? I swear this thing is making me feel more & more stupid every time I look @ the bios! (tried saving a copy of my installed bios to a usb,it ignored me & saved to system~1 there seems to be another bios there also or it gets overwritten,could THAT be my problem?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> P5E-VM-ASUS-HDMI-0709.zip 840k .zip file
> 
> here's the 0709 unmodded from asus. Is this what you meant? I swear this thing is making me feel more & more stupid every time I look @ the bios! (tried saving a copy of my installed bios to a usb,it ignored me & saved to system~1 there seems to be another bios there also or it gets overwritten,could THAT be my problem?


yes give me link from asus for your latest bios unmoded I want to take a look and try another mod for you


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> P5E-VM-ASUS-HDMI-0709.zip 840k .zip file
> 
> here's the 0709 unmodded from asus. Is this what you meant? I swear this thing is making me feel more & more stupid every time I look @ the bios! (tried saving a copy of my installed bios to a usb,it ignored me & saved to system~1 there seems to be another bios there also or it gets overwritten,could THAT be my problem?


try this bios and report

TRY-THIS-P5E-VM-ASUS-HDMI-0709.zip 754k .zip file


----------



## schuck6566

Screenshot_9.png 248k .png file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> try this bios and report
> 
> TRY-THIS-P5E-VM-ASUS-HDMI-0709.zip 754k .zip file


Here's what I get after installing the 1 U were good enough to make 4 me. Everything shows properly,settings will save,but the cpu keeps being detected as new.And changes to cpu settings don't effect actual performance.(This was taken with overclock on manual,10,[email protected])I'm starting to think it's a board issue.But will gladly try any other ideas.And THANK-YOU for the work/help!







EDIT: I just tried removing the batt for an hour with power unplugged incase I wasn't completely reseting cmos,clocks/dates were back @ 12/2001 so it cleared that.After resetting date time & saving,it still detects new cpu on each boot.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> P5E-VM-ASUS-HDMI-0709.zip 840k .zip file
> 
> here's the 0709 unmodded from asus. Is this what you meant? I swear this thing is making me feel more & more stupid every time I look @ the bios! (tried saving a copy of my installed bios to a usb,it ignored me & saved to system~1 there seems to be another bios there also or it gets overwritten,could THAT be my problem?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Screenshot_9.png 248k .png file
> 
> Here's what I get after installing the 1 U were good enough to make 4 me. Everything shows properly,settings will save,but the cpu keeps being detected as new.And changes to cpu settings don't effect actual performance.(This was taken with overclock on manual,10,[email protected])I'm starting to think it's a board issue.But will gladly try any other ideas.And THANK-YOU for the work/help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just tried removing the batt for an hour with power unplugged incase I wasn't completely reseting cmos,clocks/dates were back @ 12/2001 so it cleared that.After resetting date time & saving,it still detects new cpu on each boot.


try older bios

P5E-VM-ASUS-HDMI-0503.zip 754k .zip file


----------



## hirn

cpuid.PNG 71k .PNG file
Hi,

Succesfully modded


----------



## hurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Screenshot_9.png 248k .png file
> 
> Here's what I get after installing the 1 U were good enough to make 4 me. Everything shows properly,settings will save,but the cpu keeps being detected as new.And changes to cpu settings don't effect actual performance.(This was taken with overclock on manual,10,[email protected])I'm starting to think it's a board issue.But will gladly try any other ideas.And THANK-YOU for the work/help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just tried removing the batt for an hour with power unplugged incase I wasn't completely reseting cmos,clocks/dates were back @ 12/2001 so it cleared that.After resetting date time & saving,it still detects new cpu on each boot.


So when pulling the power-plug, time and date are still saved, but not any changed bios-options?
And that's happening with both modded and unmodded BIOS-files?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurda*
> 
> So when pulling the power-plug, time and date are still saved, but not any changed bios-options?
> And that's happening with both modded and unmodded BIOS-files?


The Bios seems to be saving the changes, but they have NO effect on the system. e.g. set overclock to manual,[email protected],rate @ 340,voltage @ 1.2clickF10 or exit& save,and reboot.Machine comes up with new cpu found,press F1,ect,ect,.Hit F1 then Esc,exit without saving changes yes,comp starts.CPU-Z,HWMonitor show 10. x 333.3(the chips default)Speedstep will lower & raise the multiplier,and turning it off keeps it locked @ 10.0 for a speed of 3333. Open bios upon restart,it shows the saves settings of the overclock 10.0x340


----------



## voyager

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> The Bios seems to be saving the changes, but they have NO effect on the system. e.g. set overclock to manual,[email protected],rate @ 340,voltage @ 1.2clickF10 or exit& save,and reboot.Machine comes up with new cpu found,press F1,ect,ect,.Hit F1 then Esc,exit without saving changes yes,comp starts.CPU-Z,HWMonitor show 10. x 333.3(the chips default)Speedstep will lower & raise the multiplier,and turning it off keeps it locked @ 10.0 for a speed of 3333. Open bios upon restart,it shows the saves settings of the overclock 10.0x340


I think the problem is because uneven contact between cpu and lga socket

http://www.overclock.net/t/760956/new-cpu-installed-error


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> try older bios
> 
> P5E-VM-ASUS-HDMI-0503.zip 754k .zip file


It gives me a black screen.NOT no video,because the monitor is recieving a signal when the comp starts,it's outputting a blank screen.Tried alt & F2 to bring up ez flask to relask the prior bios,it just shows blank.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> It gives me a black screen.NOT no video,because the monitor is recieving a signal when the comp starts,it's outputting a blank screen.Tried alt & F2 to bring up ez flask to relask the prior bios,it just shows blank.


unplug all things from the motherboard and connect only a flopy the flopy disk must have the bios at your choice and must be bootable flopy disk then boot and flash bios from diskete


----------



## besttt

delete it


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> It gives me a black screen.NOT no video,because the monitor is recieving a signal when the comp starts,it's outputting a blank screen.Tried alt & F2 to bring up ez flash to refash the prior bios,it just shows blank.


Okay,clearing the battery brought the bios screen up,but it just hangs there. 
Hitting Alt & F2 does nothing, and F8 says it's bringing up boot menu but never does. ordered new chip from bios depot,arrival between Sat.& Wensday.When new chip arrives,will try it with a C2Duo and see if it keeps doing the "New CPU detected".If so,then I know it's a board problem and NOT a bios issue. (gack! my spelling seems to get worse & worse...)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> unplug all things from the motherboard and connect only a flopy the flopy disk must have the bios at your choice and must be bootable flopy disk then boot and flash bios from diskete


to paraphrase Harlan Ellison 'I have no Floppy,and I must Boot!" (title from I have no mouth and I must scream) LOL, no floppy drive or diskette.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voyager*
> 
> I think the problem is because uneven contact between cpu and lga socket
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/760956/new-cpu-installed-error


That's possible,the issue started after the installation of an aftermarket heatsink.But it's doing it with other CPU's also,maybe the socket got damaged/warped?


----------



## schuck6566

Wanna send a BIG Thank-U to bolc,hurda,besttt,& voyager for their help & advice.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Wanna send a BIG Thank-U to bolc,hurda,besttt,& voyager for their help & advice.


Have you tried re-seating the CPU? One of my boards gave me issues similar to what yours is doing, I pulled the CPU, adjusted the sticker a bit, and it worked fine. I have noticed, from installing so many of these stickers, that if they are not PERFECTLY aligned, they can cause all kinds of issues.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> That's possible,the issue started after the installation of an aftermarket heatsink.But it's doing it with other CPU's also,maybe the socket got damaged/warped?


'K removed the hold down plate,looked like it had a definite bend to it.straightened it back out,will try it when new chip arrives. Including Pic of hold down bracket taken before straightened.notice gap between bracket & table.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Have you tried re-seating the CPU? One of my boards gave me issues similar to what yours is doing, I pulled the CPU, adjusted the sticker a bit, and it worked fine. I have noticed, from installing so many of these stickers, that if they are not PERFECTLY aligned, they can cause all kinds of issues.


lol, I tried an e5450 that work previously,AND tried a e5200 duo core and e2160.All would work,but would keep post the new cpu found with each boot.Tried multiple boots with each 1 to make sure wasn't just needing to reload. Even tried them with different bios


----------



## schuck6566

ok some things that were tried/what's been done. 0509 bios unstuck by using e2160 processor to get to post.showed unknown cpu,flash for fullect,ect.x5470 kept blackscreening even after bios was up & working like previous(new cpu detected every boot).Flashed to 0709 besttt made for me,now x5470 is posting @ least.STILL new cpu detected every boot. Thought it might be plate holding processor being bent,straightened to best of ability,no effect.(ck'd other dell board,it had same bend,so replaced with 1 from dell to apply slightly more pressureholding down) So,different bios install made no difference,cpu reseating makes no change,not sticker because its happening with unmodded 775 chips also, wasn't bent hold down near as I can tell.I even tried intel coolers thinking maybe pump vibration was effecting the chip setting(no tabs,might slide a hair) I THINK the following 3 things are about it for remaing possibles. 1. The Bios Chip isn't storing the processor info(the processor doesn't get listed @ start of bios run,always New CPU detected.) 2. The 775 socket has become warped/damaged so the chips aren't contacting properly. 3 Damage to board itself near the socket or bios chip.(looked as close as I could naked eye,couldn't tell) ANY other thoughts are welcome,bios chip will arrive around the 6th or sooner,if it's not that,gonna look @ a gigabyte board. Again,THANKS to everyone helping running ideas by.


----------



## voyager

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> ok some things that were tried/what's been done. 0509 bios unstuck by using e2160 processor to get to post.showed unknown cpu,flash for fullect,ect.x5470 kept blackscreening even after bios was up & working like previous(new cpu detected every boot).Flashed to 0709 besttt made for me,now x5470 is posting @ least.STILL new cpu detected every boot. Thought it might be plate holding processor being bent,straightened to best of ability,no effect.(ck'd other dell board,it had same bend,so replaced with 1 from dell to apply slightly more pressureholding down) So,different bios install made no difference,cpu reseating makes no change,not sticker because its happening with unmodded 775 chips also, wasn't bent hold down near as I can tell.I even tried intel coolers thinking maybe pump vibration was effecting the chip setting(no tabs,might slide a hair) I THINK the following 3 things are about it for remaing possibles. 1. The Bios Chip isn't storing the processor info(the processor doesn't get listed @ start of bios run,always New CPU detected.) 2. The 775 socket has become warped/damaged so the chips aren't contacting properly. 3 Damage to board itself near the socket or bios chip.(looked as close as I could naked eye,couldn't tell) ANY other thoughts are welcome,bios chip will arrive around the 6th or sooner,if it's not that,gonna look @ a gigabyte board. Again,THANKS to everyone helping running ideas by.


try to disable the 'F1' error sequence from BIOS, it will bypass new cpu detection error


----------



## schuck6566

disabled F1 as suggested, that allows comp to boot without needing to go into bios, but new cpu betected is still happening every boot.That means any settings effecting the cpu(overclocks,ect,ect,)aren't applied to the "new cpu" only things that DOES effect it,seems to be turning off speed step which makes the cpu run @ max defaults.(c2d =2.93 x5470 = 3333) No changes to fsb get applied to "new cpu". Not sticker,C2D has no sticker,tried reseating for same result.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> disabled F1 as suggested, that allows comp to boot without needing to go into bios, but new cpu betected is still happening every boot.That means any settings effecting the cpu(overclocks,ect,ect,)aren't applied to the "new cpu" only things that DOES effect it,seems to be turning off speed step which makes the cpu run @ max defaults.(c2d =2.93 x5470 = 3333) No changes to fsb get applied to "new cpu". Not sticker,C2D has no sticker,tried reseating for same result.


unplug memory sticks from slots unplug all power cables from motherboard take off battery wait 10 minutes and try again after plug everything again and put memory sticks back again I think you have virus at bios


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> disabled F1 as suggested, that allows comp to boot without needing to go into bios, but new cpu betected is still happening every boot.That means any settings effecting the cpu(overclocks,ect,ect,)aren't applied to the "new cpu" only things that DOES effect it,seems to be turning off speed step which makes the cpu run @ max defaults.(c2d =2.93 x5470 = 3333) No changes to fsb get applied to "new cpu". Not sticker,C2D has no sticker,tried reseating for same result.


if much thermal paste applied to cpu you get that message check the thermal paste from cpu


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> if much thermal paste applied to cpu you get that message check the thermal paste from cpu


Ok,tried killing all power,removing battery,switching memory for 2 sticks of 512 that were never in here,cleaned cpu & heatsink,applied minimum amt of paste(about 1/4 of a pea) re booted and still have the repeated new cpu found. I think it may be a board damage issue from when the ATX extension I was using fried (see enclosed pic for idea,but plastic shielding on positive wires was melting together) 
That's the extension,nothing on board or PSU showed damage,and have tried other psu also.I can't see if something in the board was shorted or not...







will teach me not to go cheap


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Wanna send a BIG Thank-U to bolc,hurda,besttt,& voyager for their help & advice.


Sorry in case I missed it, but you have tried running the board with just the bare minimum hooked up to it? Not sure what that little card is by the IO panel, but it can actually be removed and is attached to a non-standard USB header. I ran into nightmares with my Asus board, and thought it was dead numerous times...finally narrowed it down to a defective wireless card that is attached to the same type of USB header. My BIOS would do very similar things to yours, even go fully corrupt at times. Since removing that card, everything has been running great. Not saying it will fix your issue, but just remove absolutely everything, just leave 1 stick of RAM, CPU+cooler, and the 24-pin and 4-pin from the PSU. Nothing else. Nothing on USB, even except a keyboard...no front panel stuff, nothing. Also, might want to replace the CMOS battery at some point, only because you said the time wasn't being kept previously when power was cut. It also wouldn't hurt to seriously check the socket for bent pins, as well as the bottom of the CPU and your sticker application, as that is the most likely cause, IMO. Motherboards rarely just "die" in my experience, caps and stuff can need replacing, but it's rare for one to just out and out be "dead".

EDIT - see you posted as I was typing that ^ But yeah, I have had some bad experiences with cheap extensions / adapters as well. I think you have definitely found the source of your issue though


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Ok,tried killing all power,removing battery,switching memory for 2 sticks of 512 that were never in here,cleaned cpu & heatsink,applied minimum amt of paste(about 1/4 of a pea) re booted and still have the repeated new cpu found. I think it may be a board damage issue from when the ATX extension I was using fried (see enclosed pic for idea,but plastic shielding on positive wires was melting together)
> That's the extension,nothing on board or PSU showed damage,and have tried other psu also.I can't see if something in the board was shorted or not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will teach me not to go cheap


try this
Go to Bios
There could be 4 references to the floppy drive in your cmos:The floppy controller (needs to be disabled)
The floppy drive type (set to NONE)
Floppy drive seek-the bios looks for a floppy drive during the posting process (set to NO)
Floppy drive in the boot order (remove it from the boot order or set it as the last device),

if you find a floppy drive is set to 1.44M, but in fact there is no floppy drive, you need to make IDE SECONDARY MASTER AUTO replaced NONE


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> try this
> Go to Bios
> There could be 4 references to the floppy drive in your cmos:The floppy controller (needs to be disabled)
> The floppy drive type (set to NONE)
> Floppy drive seek-the bios looks for a floppy drive during the posting process (set to NO)
> Floppy drive in the boot order (remove it from the boot order or set it as the last device),
> 
> if you find a floppy drive is set to 1.44M, but in fact there is no floppy drive, you need to make IDE SECONDARY MASTER AUTO replaced NONE


'K,set legacy floppy to disabled,no other settings for floppy,boot order shows removable hdd,Hdd,& cd drive.Also put Hdd into sata1 so it's detected as Primary,disabled jpata controler,and com port. Still no change.I have the quick boot turned off 2 see if it's detecting an error,here's a pic of the screen. Gonna wait & see if the new chip coming in @ beginning of week makes a diff,LOL,if I keep messing with it now,it's liable to try 2 fly down 10 stories from my balcony(Wife reminds me she wont bail me out if it lands on someone)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Finally posting from the E5430. Sticker came today and managed to get everything up and running without any issues







Now to try a bit of overclocking, just wanted to make sure everything was working 100% first. For some reason, it set it too 1066 FSB, and it had to be manually set to 333. Everything is working though.

EDIT - tried overclocking on this board, and found some strange things...the vcore settings are all wrong, starting at 1.475V and going to 1.7V. Funny thing is though, if set to auto, it only gives it around 1.1V. But if I use the manual vcore settings, and start at 1.475V, actual voltage is way less...about 0.475V less than what is set. It reads the voltages correctly though in the BIOS hardware monitor page. So anyway, max voltage I can get out of this right now is 1.25-1.27V vcore. Which is severely limiting, considering I was able to get this board up past 400 FSB.

So does anyone know of a way to either fix the BIOS settings so I can select proper voltage or even just go "higher" than "1.7V", or is there a hardware solution I could look at? Like a pin mod or something, or maybe something I can mod on the motherboard? With more voltage, I could get another Xeon and take it to around 4GHz, but I am not going to bother spending anymore on another Xeon with a higher multi, like an X5470 or something, if I won't be able to overcome this issue. I can almost bet if I put an X5470 in it right now, it would be barely stable at stock speeds with 1.25V...well, it likely would be stable, but wouldn't allow any headroom at all for overclocking.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Finally posting from the E5430. Sticker came today and managed to get everything up and running without any issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to try a bit of overclocking, just wanted to make sure everything was working 100% first. For some reason, it set it too 1066 FSB, and it had to be manually set to 333. Everything is working though.
> 
> EDIT - tried overclocking on this board, and found some strange things...the vcore settings are all wrong, starting at 1.475V and going to 1.7V. Funny thing is though, if set to auto, it only gives it around 1.1V. But if I use the manual vcore settings, and start at 1.475V, actual voltage is way less...about 0.475V less than what is set. It reads the voltages correctly though in the BIOS hardware monitor page. So anyway, max voltage I can get out of this right now is 1.25-1.27V vcore. Which is severely limiting, considering I was able to get this board up past 400 FSB.
> 
> So does anyone know of a way to either fix the BIOS settings so I can select proper voltage or even just go "higher" than "1.7V", or is there a hardware solution I could look at? Like a pin mod or something, or maybe something I can mod on the motherboard? With more voltage, I could get another Xeon and take it to around 4GHz, but I am not going to bother spending anymore on another Xeon with a higher multi, like an X5470 or something, if I won't be able to overcome this issue. I can almost bet if I put an X5470 in it right now, it would be barely stable at stock speeds with 1.25V...well, it likely would be stable, but wouldn't allow any headroom at all for overclocking.


Here's the voltage inputs ranges for the 5430 0.850V-1.3500V So 1.1 seems about normal I would think(my 5450 uses the same area in auto) look for an option involving cpu voltage damper or something similar and disable it.That might make a difference. I've basicly been using the fsb multiplier with voltages set on auto so far.(damper disabled) lol,when I have a working setup. hope that might help.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Here's the voltage inputs ranges for the 5430 0.850V-1.3500V So 1.1 seems about normal I would think(my 5450 uses the same area in auto) look for an option involving cpu voltage damper or something similar and disable it.That might make a difference. I've basicly been using the fsb multiplier with voltages set on auto so far.(damper disabled) lol,when I have a working setup. hope that might help.


Thanks for the suggestion, I am not sure I have any setting like that with my board. I am going to dig around the BIOS some more, maybe try updating it again, just to be sure something didn't get corrupted or something. The issue is setting manual voltages doesn't work...well, it does, but it isn't the right setting. Like I said, the selectable voltage range is 1.475V to 1.7V, but that only equates to 1.0V to 1.275V -ish actual voltage in BIOS hardware manager and Windows software like CPU-Z / HWMonitor. I have some time today though, so I am going to go mess with it a bit more I guess. As it stands though, the Q6700 will likely be back in by the end of the day







At least that thing had working voltage settings. Right now, this E5430 is only stable at stock settings. Anything more, and I don't have the voltage.


----------



## Laithan

That doesn't sound right... need a microcode update for your BIOS I think.. Hmmm


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> That doesn't sound right... need a microcode update for your BIOS I think.. Hmmm


I did the microcode update, well, I used a BIOS from that someone here was nice enough to share. I think I am going to try reflashing the BIOS...if nothing else, when I go to switch back to the Q6700, I will give the socket another once over. I took macro pictures of the socket though after the mod so I could look it over closely. All the pins looked perfect, but maybe something damaged after I put the CPU in place...I don't know, seems like a BIOS issue to me, as everything works and is stable. I have SSE 4.1, etc. I will reflash the BIOS and report back. At least it's stable at stock settings for now. I just finished a few hours of Prime95 with no errors. Might be able to overclock a hair since it's stable at 1.1-ish volts and stock frequency. So that leave me up to 1.25V to hopefully overclock a tiny bit. Still though, all a bit of a waste if the Q6700 goes back in anyway. Like I said in a previous post, I'd like to get an X5470 for this board, bought the $12 E5430 just for testing.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I did the microcode update, well, I used a BIOS from that someone here was nice enough to share. I think I am going to try reflashing the BIOS...if nothing else, when I go to switch back to the Q6700, I will give the socket another once over. I took macro pictures of the socket though after the mod so I could look it over closely. All the pins looked perfect, but maybe something damaged after I put the CPU in place...I don't know, seems like a BIOS issue to me, as everything works and is stable. I have SSE 4.1, etc. I will reflash the BIOS and report back. At least it's stable at stock settings for now. I just finished a few hours of Prime95 with no errors. Might be able to overclock a hair since it's stable at 1.1-ish volts and stock frequency. So that leave me up to 1.25V to hopefully overclock a tiny bit. Still though, all a bit of a waste if the Q6700 goes back in anyway. Like I said in a previous post, I'd like to get an X5470 for this board, bought the $12 E5430 just for testing.


'K,just dug around your post to see what we're dealing with. Is this the ASUS P5W-DH deluxe we're talking about? If so,it's basic rate is 1066 before overclocking.Here's the Notes on the boards testing for the Mod.
Notes:

You can probably run 1333 FSB CPUs if you underclock the FSB (this will also run the CPU at a lower speed)
X5450 required underclocking to 2.8 GHz to be stable. They also added Xeon microcode.
ASUS says 1333 FSB isn't supported.
You may be better advised to look @ some of the 1's on ebay right now,with shipping current bids are going between $50 & $60 U.S. I ordered 1 today Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3R Motherboard $45.10 U.S. total with shipping. The 35 chipset makes me nervous with the voltage issues for overclocking over 3.8, but I don't really plan on going over that.







P.S. Thanks 4 idea about taking a pic of the socket to ck for damage. been stressin my eyes,gonna try a pic with my tablet then expand.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> 'K,just dug around your post to see what we're dealing with. Is this the ASUS P5W-DH deluxe we're talking about? If so,it's basic rate is 1066 before overclocking.Here's the Notes on the boards testing for the Mod.
> Notes:
> 
> You can probably run 1333 FSB CPUs if you underclock the FSB (this will also run the CPU at a lower speed)
> X5450 required underclocking to 2.8 GHz to be stable. They also added Xeon microcode.
> ASUS says 1333 FSB isn't supported.
> You may be better advised to look @ some of the 1's on ebay right now,with shipping current bids are going between $50 & $60 U.S. I ordered 1 today Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3R Motherboard $45.10 U.S. total with shipping. The 35 chipset makes me nervous with the voltage issues for overclocking over 3.8, but I don't really plan on going over that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Thanks 4 idea about taking a pic of the socket to ck for damage. been stressin my eyes,gonna try a pic with my tablet then expand.


Yeah, I read something similar about this board awhile back. The board does go well over 1333 FSB though, thankfully. Also, if you look at the supported CPU list for this board, it lists all the 1333 CPU. I actually can get more than 400 FSB out of it...It's stable at stock right now, but I think I am just going to throw the Q6700 back in and save for a new setup. At least I can run the Q6700 at 3.6+GHz since it has a higher multi and the BIOS works properly with it. Something is just off with this board + Xeon...everything works, but overclocking or anything outside stock settings is really sketchy.


----------



## Laithan

IMO I really like 790i Ultra for S775. That's what I would get (no question) if I was building a system for this MOD.


Spoiler: eBay link, 8GB, 5470 and EVGA FTW



http://www.ebay.com/itm/evga-790i-ultra-with-a-Xeon-x5470-and-2x4gb-A-Data-ddr3-and-io-shield-/272181548371?hash=item3f5f48d553:g:j7cAAOSwpIdW8Ijv
For $180 you probably cannot buy a faster system. Stay away from 780i but *790i* is awesome


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> IMO I really like 790i Ultra for S775. That's what I would get (no question) if I was building a system for this MOD.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: eBay link, 8GB, 5470 and EVGA FTW
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/evga-790i-ultra-with-a-Xeon-x5470-and-2x4gb-A-Data-ddr3-and-io-shield-/272181548371?hash=item3f5f48d553:g:j7cAAOSwpIdW8Ijv
> For $180 you probably cannot buy a faster system. Stay away from 780i but *790i* is awesome


It's sweet! I was looking @ them the last week! If you can swing the cash it's the way to go. Here's another,JUST the board,with 6 days still to go, already over $70. with just 2 bidders so far.







http://www.ebay.com/itm/Evga-nForce-790i-LGA-775-Socket-T-Intel-132-CK-NF79-A1-Motherboard-/191837293012?hash=item2caa64c9d4:g:QGoAAOSwdU1W-Yjc <--- yours is sweeter 'Cause it's already set up!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I might eventually pick up another 775 board, but I think I am better off putting that money towards a newer platform. If I come across any deals though, I might change my mind. The plan for now though is to just run this Q6700, mod my HTPC case to accept my H80, overclock to 3.6+Ghz, and get another $100 7870 for crossfire. Then start putting money towards something new...


----------



## schuck6566

For those keeping track of my trials, the bios chip arrived today.installed into the p5e-vm hdmi after unplugging and removing the batt. No change in boot. Still detects new cpu every boot. Decided to take pics to try to find bent pin,ect. MIGHT have found problem or @ least part. No bent pins, but 1 pic looks burnt inside.LOL, no other looks that way,& naked eye looks clean. Also, board is disfigured from standoffs being tightened too much for HYPER212 EVO.(remember was working correctly with air,just hot.Problems started after removal of air cooler to install water) see pics

P_20160404_150638.jpg 1538k .jpg file


P_20160404_155450.jpg 1631k .jpg file


P_20160404_155624.jpg 1697k .jpg file
 probably my fault for not securing standoff when loosening nut from back @ first.


----------



## hurda

Burnt where?
What's the squiggly line below "HDMI"?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurda*
> 
> Burnt where?
> What's the squiggly line below "HDMI"?


lol, the squigly was poor clean up of paste on my part. cleaned it and still the same.(my bad,don't know HOW i did that 1) the burn/scorch I'm referring to is in the first picture, center of socket,left hand row of contacts(NOT pins) almost looks like something shorted up the whole left side row,but when looking now it's not there. I think it may be shadow from the angle of the pic. What's frustrating is that when I reset bios,it loads,shows the cpu,says all the stuff about hitting F1 to set date/time F2 for defaults recover bios ect. I enterF1, load date/time,hit F10 it restarts & detects NEW cpu.







This with the board laying flat,a C2D in the socket,and intel cooler. Oh, and default Asus bios on new chip installed there by biosdepot.


----------



## SmOgER

Alright, so as @TB13 seemingly bailed out, my GA-EP45T-UD3R is still available for grabs. PM for details.


----------



## bglow

Hello! It's beena long time since I posted in this thread, so it's probably necessary to reintroduce/update my situation.

I currently have an ASUS P5QL/EPU motherboard and a Core 2 Duo CPU. I have bought a modified Xeon E5450 that has been altered to fit in to the socket without having to take a knife to my board. The seller was even nice enough to supply me with a modified bios (in.ROM format) for the motherboard to work with the new CPU.

And now the questions, if you guys can help me out that would be amazing.

I have never looked in to the procedure of backing up or flashing the bios of a motherboard. Is there a specific utility that I can use to achieve this? And does the new bios need to be applied before or after I install the new CPU? And are there any other configuration problems i'm going to have to do once it's actually in there? (I'll look in to overclocking once I have everything working okay heh, I may again ask for your help with that, if you're willing to give it ofc).


----------



## Duality92

I have a MSI G41M-P26 with a E5420, works great and I can use DDR3 memory


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bglow*
> 
> Hello! It's beena long time since I posted in this thread, so it's probably necessary to reintroduce/update my situation.
> 
> I currently have an ASUS P5QL/EPU motherboard and a Core 2 Duo CPU. I have bought a modified Xeon E5450 that has been altered to fit in to the socket without having to take a knife to my board. The seller was even nice enough to supply me with a modified bios (in.ROM format) for the motherboard to work with the new CPU.
> 
> And now the questions, if you guys can help me out that would be amazing.
> 
> I have never looked in to the procedure of backing up or flashing the bios of a motherboard. Is there a specific utility that I can use to achieve this? And does the new bios need to be applied before or after I install the new CPU? And are there any other configuration problems i'm going to have to do once it's actually in there? (I'll look in to overclocking once I have everything working okay heh, I may again ask for your help with that, if you're willing to give it ofc).


AsusUpdate should work on that board, just point it the .ROM you have and let it do its thing Might have to check the option for allowing downgrade.


----------



## bglow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> AsusUpdate should work on that board, just point it the .ROM you have and let it do its thing Might have to check the option for allowing downgrade.


Okay i'll use it, thanks. For absolute certainty, I do this in Windows after I have installed the new CPU right?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bglow*
> 
> Okay i'll use it, thanks. For absolute certainty, I do this in Windows after I have installed the new CPU right?


In Windows, before installing new CPU.


----------



## bglow

Okay, thank you.

I'll report back with results.


----------



## bglow

Alright, it's in and hasn't blown up, yet









It could just be because I need the paste to break in but the temps do seem to "jump" quite a bit more than the dual core ever did, and it does idle hotter too.

Anyways, I did a burn test and got this:


How does that look to you guys? Obviously this is still at default, not overclocked at all.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bglow*
> 
> Alright, it's in and hasn't blown up, yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could just be because I need the paste to break in but the temps do seem to "jump" quite a bit more than the dual core ever did, and it does idle hotter too.
> 
> Anyways, I did a burn test and got this:
> 
> How does that look to you guys? Obviously this is still at default, not overclocked at all.


If you're using the same cooler as you used with the dual, it's normal for it to run hotter. I would run some Prime95 on it and make sure everything is running well, but that's just me. Glad you got it going though


----------



## hypnostick

Hi,

I'm a new dude trying to buy a 771 processor, I have a p5k-pro + q8400 and I wanna buy an E5450, can you help me finding if it will work on my motherboard ? Some sites say no others say yes, so I'm a bit confused

Thank you in advance !


----------



## TheRohk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypnostick*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm a new dude trying to buy a 771 processor, I have a p5k-pro + q8400 and I wanna buy an E5450, can you help me finding if it will work on my motherboard ? Some sites say no others say yes, so I'm a bit confused
> 
> Thank you in advance !


Hi,

Normally everything should work fine.
Just mod the bios with the micro-code update (or look around in the forum







)
and care about the correct sit of the sticker on you Xeon.

Have fun with the power upgrade


----------



## antonbj

I have a X5460 in a Biostar P43 Board. But it seems to have limited voltage control. It only has three modes, Standard,+5%, +10%

I did a quick overclock with the +5% options and a FSB of 408. Stable at 3.9ghz. But i reckon voltage is too high with 1.36 Vcore

Its a long shot, but is there any way to get better voltage control or is this chipset inherently limited?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bglow*
> 
> Alright, it's in and hasn't blown up, yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could just be because I need the paste to break in but the temps do seem to "jump" quite a bit more than the dual core ever did, and it does idle hotter too.
> 
> Anyways, I did a burn test and got this:
> 
> 
> How does that look to you guys? Obviously this is still at default, not overclocked at all.


Have U used cpu-z or similar to ck that sse4.1 was enabled ect.? Are U using artic silver 5 by any chance? It has a curing time that allows different temp results until it "sets" or "cures". Drove me crazy thinking I had an issue when I maybe didn't. lol cure time is between 50 to 200 hours according to their site.I've heard suggestions of running it for a few hours,shutting down & letting unit cool to room temp,then repeating cycle. Just some random stuff I picked up on my build journey.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypnostick*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm a new dude trying to buy a 771 processor, I have a p5k-pro + q8400 and I wanna buy an E5450, can you help me finding if it will work on my motherboard ? Some sites say no others say yes, so I'm a bit confused
> 
> Thank you in advance !


http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/#motherboard-compatibility-table <-- according to this U should be set with most 5xxx series xeon with FSB of 1333 or lower with no issue. page link also has links (under recent post) for how to mod/add the micro codes to bios and the codes.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypnostick*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm a new dude trying to buy a 771 processor, I have a p5k-pro + q8400 and I wanna buy an E5450, can you help me finding if it will work on my motherboard ? Some sites say no others say yes, so I'm a bit confused
> 
> Thank you in advance !


 microcodes-P5K-PRO-1303.zip 744k .zip file


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> microcodes-P5K-PRO-1303.zip 744k .zip file


Or U can find a great person like besttt who will post a bios for ya without needing to beg.







LOL, Thanks again for all your help with mine. I think my issue was MB related.


----------



## hypnostick

Thank you everyone, finally I ordered a X5460 stepping E0 for 24€, awesome. I will give you some update once I get it. You are all awesome and super fast to answer


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Or U can find a great person like besttt who will post a bios for ya without needing to beg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Thanks again for all your help with mine. I think my issue was MB related.


He *IS* the besttt ya know...


----------



## hurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> 
> lol, the squigly was poor clean up of paste on my part. cleaned it and still the same.(my bad,don't know HOW i did that 1) the burn/scorch I'm referring to is in the first picture, center of socket,left hand row of contacts(NOT pins) almost looks like something shorted up the whole left side row,but when looking now it's not there. I think it may be shadow from the angle of the pic. What's frustrating is that when I reset bios,it loads,shows the cpu,says all the stuff about hitting F1 to set date/time F2 for defaults recover bios ect. I enterF1, load date/time,hit F10 it restarts & detects NEW cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This with the board laying flat,a C2D in the socket,and intel cooler. Oh, and default Asus bios on new chip installed there by biosdepot.


I guess that just leaves a hardware-problem somewhere. Sorry.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> 
> lol, the squigly was poor clean up of paste on my part. cleaned it and still the same.(my bad,don't know HOW i did that 1) the burn/scorch I'm referring to is in the first picture, center of socket,left hand row of contacts(NOT pins) almost looks like something shorted up the whole left side row,but when looking now it's not there. I think it may be shadow from the angle of the pic. What's frustrating is that when I reset bios,it loads,shows the cpu,says all the stuff about hitting F1 to set date/time F2 for defaults recover bios ect. I enterF1, load date/time,hit F10 it restarts & detects NEW cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This with the board laying flat,a C2D in the socket,and intel cooler. Oh, and default Asus bios on new chip installed there by biosdepot.


I think I read that you used Arctic Silver 5 and then that there was some thermal paste "left" on the board un-intentionally. Unfortunately that stuff is highly conductive and may be the root cause of your issue if a short was made.

I personally avoid conductive TIM there's plenty of better solutions that are not conductive these days (I use Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut for my CPU and GPUs).


----------



## bglow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> If you're using the same cooler as you used with the dual, it's normal for it to run hotter. I would run some Prime95 on it and make sure everything is running well, but that's just me. Glad you got it going though


Thanks, I was half expecting it to just not work, would have been typical of my luck heh. I ran Prime95 on it for a good hour, it was perfectly stable, but I'm somewhat dissapointed/confused with my temp readings, more on that in a min.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Have U used cpu-z or similar to ck that sse4.1 was enabled ect.? Are U using artic silver 5 by any chance? It has a curing time that allows different temp results until it "sets" or "cures". Drove me crazy thinking I had an issue when I maybe didn't. lol cure time is between 50 to 200 hours according to their site.I've heard suggestions of running it for a few hours,shutting down & letting unit cool to room temp,then repeating cycle. Just some random stuff I picked up on my build journey.


Yes, I just checked to see if sse4.1 is enabled for you, and it definately is. I was using Artctic Silver 5, but due to a host of problems I had with my cooler after putting it back in i've bought a replacement Arctic Freezer 7 that already had MX-2 compound applied. That's what's on there now.

And now on to the main part of my post.

I'm still pretty dissapointed in the temperature readings i'm getting in CPUID and Core Temp. I'm idling anywhere ~low 40's sometimes shooting to about 50C. While running a burn test or Prime95, it's almost hitting 70C. And coming from my previous processor, that's pretty damn high in my mind, especially considering i've not overclocked the thing. Now here's the interesting/confusing thing, and i'm afraid this is beyond my knowledge at this point. I downloaded RealTemp, and it's reporting a roughly 10C lower measurement. Now after attempting some research I found out that they might be reading different tj max values from the CPU? I have no idea how or why that would happen. Anyway, here's a screen of what i've got:

I just wanna know how hot my CPU is man :/ If I can't Overclock this it's kinda defeated the point of me putting it in.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bglow*
> 
> I just wanna know how hot my CPU is man :/ If I can't Overclock this it's kinda defeated the point of me putting it in.


My X5470 reached 85C under stress testing...Your distance to TjMax. That's your max temp (mine was 100C). I wouldn't go near it, 85C is about the max I would go but you're still in range.. these chips run hot. I've seen where some people needed an offset of -10C.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bglow*
> 
> Thanks, I was half expecting it to just not work, would have been typical of my luck heh. I ran Prime95 on it for a good hour, it was perfectly stable, but I'm somewhat dissapointed/confused with my temp readings, more on that in a min.
> Yes, I just checked to see if sse4.1 is enabled for you, and it definately is. I was using Artctic Silver 5, but due to a host of problems I had with my cooler after putting it back in i've bought a replacement Arctic Freezer 7 that already had MX-2 compound applied. That's what's on there now.
> 
> And now on to the main part of my post.
> 
> I'm still pretty dissapointed in the temperature readings i'm getting in CPUID and Core Temp. I'm idling anywhere ~low 40's sometimes shooting to about 50C. While running a burn test or Prime95, it's almost hitting 70C. And coming from my previous processor, that's pretty damn high in my mind, especially considering i've not overclocked the thing. Now here's the interesting/confusing thing, and i'm afraid this is beyond my knowledge at this point. I downloaded RealTemp, and it's reporting a roughly 10C lower measurement. Now after attempting some research I found out that they might be reading different tj max values from the CPU? I have no idea how or why that would happen. Anyway, here's a screen of what i've got:
> 
> I just wanna know how hot my CPU is man :/ If I can't Overclock this it's kinda defeated the point of me putting it in.


Just an FYI,my temps after 2 hours of ptime 95 today had 2 cores hitting 61degrees celsius,and the others were 59&60.That's with a water cooler @ base 3.0Ghz Here's a scrn shot of my results after running prime in the all cpu mode for half a dozen passes. Oh,I also opened core temp afterward,it shows tjmax 100,and current temps are same as hwmonitor's readings for current.
For my air cooling with the xeon's,I'm using a cooler master hyper212 evo, don't know if maybe the artic might need a fan on both sides or not.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bglow*
> 
> Thanks, I was half expecting it to just not work, would have been typical of my luck heh. I ran Prime95 on it for a good hour, it was perfectly stable, but I'm somewhat dissapointed/confused with my temp readings, more on that in a min.
> Yes, I just checked to see if sse4.1 is enabled for you, and it definately is. I was using Artctic Silver 5, but due to a host of problems I had with my cooler after putting it back in i've bought a replacement Arctic Freezer 7 that already had MX-2 compound applied. That's what's on there now.
> 
> And now on to the main part of my post.
> 
> I'm still pretty dissapointed in the temperature readings i'm getting in CPUID and Core Temp. I'm idling anywhere ~low 40's sometimes shooting to about 50C. While running a burn test or Prime95, it's almost hitting 70C. And coming from my previous processor, that's pretty damn high in my mind, especially considering i've not overclocked the thing. Now here's the interesting/confusing thing, and i'm afraid this is beyond my knowledge at this point. I downloaded RealTemp, and it's reporting a roughly 10C lower measurement. Now after attempting some research I found out that they might be reading different tj max values from the CPU? I have no idea how or why that would happen. Anyway, here's a screen of what i've got:
> 
> I just wanna know how hot my CPU is man :/ If I can't Overclock this it's kinda defeated the point of me putting it in.


Both are wrong. The proper TjMax is 85C (5C lower than realtemp).

But it doesn't matter really. All you need to know is the distance to TjMax, TjMax being the CPU throttling temperature.
I mean, do you really care whether your tjMax is 80C and your temp is 60C or if tjMax is 100C and your temp is 80C? You really shouldn't, cause in the both cases you have exactly the same distance to tjMax and same thermal headroom.

So I recommend using either real temp or hwinfo64.


----------



## Amy20100

:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bglow*
> 
> Thanks, I was half expecting it to just not work, would have been typical of my luck heh. I ran Prime95 on it for a good hour, it was perfectly stable, but I'm somewhat dissapointed/confused with my temp readings, more on that in a min.
> Yes, I just checked to see if sse4.1 is enabled for you, and it definately is. I was using Artctic Silver 5, but due to a host of problems I had with my cooler after putting it back in i've bought a replacement Arctic Freezer 7 that already had MX-2 compound applied. That's what's on there now.
> 
> And now on to the main part of my post.
> 
> I'm still pretty dissapointed in the temperature readings i'm getting in CPUID and Core Temp. I'm idling anywhere ~low 40's sometimes shooting to about 50C. While running a burn test or Prime95, it's almost hitting 70C. And coming from my previous processor, that's pretty damn high in my mind, especially considering i've not overclocked the thing. Now here's the interesting/confusing thing, and i'm afraid this is beyond my knowledge at this point. I downloaded RealTemp, and it's reporting a roughly 10C lower measurement. Now after attempting some research I found out that they might be reading different tj max values from the CPU? I have no idea how or why that would happen. Anyway, here's a screen of what i've got:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanna know how hot my CPU is man :/ If I can't Overclock this it's kinda defeated the point of me putting it in.


That's perfecty normal. Like said E5450 tjmax can't be 100 celsius, it's probably the 85 celsius degrees, but for your idle and max load temperatures they are all just fine. If by previous CPU you refer to LGA775 dual core then obviously a typical quad core of same generation will produce about twice as much heat. Plus if your previous CPU was in 2.5 GHz range with also lower FSB, then 3 GHz quad with 1333 FSB will also increase the temperature.

But those are normal good temperatures, absolutely nothing to care for.


----------



## Revhead

I am running an E5450 in my P5Q vanilla board with Ket's final 2209 mBIOS. I thought Ket had included the microcode updates, but i still get the update message at boot?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> I am running an E5450 in my P5Q vanilla board with Ket's final 2209 mBIOS. I thought Ket had included the microcode updates, but i still get the update message at boot?


try this bios

added-microcodesp5qm.zip 665k .zip file


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> try this bios
> 
> added-microcodesp5qm.zip 665k .zip file


Thankyou very much. Looks like that has done the trick. Is that the Ket BIOS with the microcode added?

PS. Seem to have my P5Q/E5450 stable now. Any tips for fine tuning appreciated.

DeepCool Gammaxx 400
4GB OCZ Platinum 8500 5-5-5-18
GTX 570 SOC

60 mins Prime stable at 4.0Ghz (444x9) but max temp on one core hit 82C briefly.

Dram freq 889
CPU 1.36
FSB Term 1.60
Dram 2.2
NB 1.40
SB 1.10
PCIE 1.50


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Thankyou very much. Looks like that has done the trick. Is that the Ket BIOS with the microcode added?
> 
> PS. Seem to have my P5Q/E5450 stable now. Any tips for fine tuning appreciated.
> 
> DeepCool Gammaxx 400
> 4GB OCZ Platinum 8500 5-5-5-18
> GTX 570 SOC
> 
> 60 mins Prime stable at 4.0Ghz (444x9) but max temp on one core hit 82C briefly.
> 
> Dram freq 889
> CPU 1.36
> FSB Term 1.60
> Dram 2.2
> NB 1.40
> SB 1.10
> PCIE 1.50


yes its modded ket bios


----------



## kyo2015

hy...can anyone help me with mod to intel dg41ty.i want to put xeon e5345

this is the bin read from the motherboard

http://www.megafileupload.com/j4s4/bios.bin

thanks


----------



## antsf1990

Whats the benchmarks others are getting??

Here is Mine:









Here is My Specs
X5470 @ 4.3Ghz (Rock solid)
8GB DDR3 @ 1720 (1:2 Ratio) (9.9.9.22.1T)
FSB (430x10) @ 1720
HD 7970 @ Stock
OLD Harddrives in raid0

If You want to compare?

Antsf1990.zip 7k .zip file


----------



## smak420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Thankyou very much. Looks like that has done the trick. Is that the Ket BIOS with the microcode added?
> 
> PS. Seem to have my P5Q/E5450 stable now. Any tips for fine tuning appreciated.
> 
> DeepCool Gammaxx 400
> 4GB OCZ Platinum 8500 5-5-5-18
> GTX 570 SOC
> 
> 60 mins Prime stable at 4.0Ghz (444x9) but max temp on one core hit 82C briefly.
> 
> *TRY THIS!!!!
> *
> Dram freq 889
> CPU 1.30
> *FSB Term 1.60!!!!!* OMG you probably means PLL, FSB termination aka VTT should be max 1.30 for that chip! start with 1.26 than try up to 1.28
> PLL set this to 1.54v
> *Dram 2.2* - P5Q boards overvolts ram a lot. for my 2,1 spec ram i dont need more than 1.96v in bios
> NB 1.40 - depends how many dimms you using, but i have mine stabile with 1.26 (gets very picky in PRIME95 Blend test with high voltage)
> SB 1.10
> PCIE 1.50


this are my settings for P5Q pro and q9550 e0

FSB 450

CPU vcore 1.318 in bios (1.29 in cpuz)
FSB term 1.26
CPU PLL 1.54
GTL (i have only one GTL setting and i leave it on 0.65x based on my vtt) - P5Q-e and deluxe have fine GTL 0/2 1/3 and GTL NB tuning and that is what them make capable going above 445 FSB, and better voltage regulation ofc
DRAM- 1,96 (i have 2.1v rated sticks)
NB- 1.26 (really picky on high voltage)
SB-1.10 leave this on stock
PCIE-1.50 leave this on stock too

C1E- i have this enabled
EIST- i have this enabled too, but can make things unstable when stress testing

http://www.overclock.net/g/i/2628314/a/1438706/the-q9550-club-please-read-first-post/sort/display_order/
http://www.overclock.net/g/i/2628315/a/1438706/the-q9550-club-please-read-first-post/sort/display_order/
http://www.overclock.net/g/i/2628316/a/1438706/the-q9550-club-please-read-first-post/sort/display_order/
http://www.overclock.net/g/i/2628317/a/1438706/the-q9550-club-please-read-first-post/sort/display_order/

i managed to even squeeze more performance, this is old screenshoots

now i have memory performance level 10
and FSB 455

for higher than that you need P5Q-e or P5Q deluxe (gtl bios options and better 16 phase voltage regulation)


----------



## hurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyo2015*
> 
> hy...can anyone help me with mod to intel dg41ty.i want to put xeon e5345


there is no mod for this.
Get a c0-stepping xeon for full compatibility.
further info: http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/

EDIT:
Why do you want to use a 65nm-Xeon?
Have you already bought it?


----------



## kyo2015

thanks for answer

ps yes i have already buy it


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyo2015*
> 
> thanks for answer
> 
> ps yes i have already buy it


FYI - X5470's going for under $60 on the bay... It's 45nm and it's got a 10x multi... nuff said


----------



## Revhead

Very weird.
I got sick of stuffing around, so I decided to start afresh using KingT's template as the basis for my overclock.
Vanilla P5Q with an E5450.

FSB freq = 450MHz
DRAM TIMINGS=5-5-5-18 (OCZ Platinum 1066)
STRAP=AUTO
DRAM freq= 900
DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED
DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED
OC charger=Enabled
AI Transaction booster=AUTO
9x multiplier

Vcore=1.xxV (what Chip needs to hit 4.05GHz,add a bit if you crash)
CPU GTL = 0.63x
PLL=1.54
FSB voltage=1.30V
DRAM voltage=2.2V (memory specs)
NBv=1.30V
SBv=1.2V
PCIE/SATA voltage=1.60V
CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable
CPU & NB skew=AUTO
NB GTL=AUTO
Load Line Calibration=ENABLED

Started at 1.3685v using Prime 95 small test.
Reduced the volts until I got an error which happened at 1.30625 after 14 mins on one core.
Bumped it back up to 1.31250v, restarted and didn't get error for 1hr 6 mins - same core. Bumped it up again to 1.31875, restarted again - where it seems to be stable.
Temps during this process ranged from just under 70 to just over 80C.

At 1.31875 I let it run Prime small for 7 hours without an error before finally stopping it.
BUT here's the really weird thing.
Along the way we had a blackout and after I fired up the PC again, the temps dropped dramatically.
After 7 hours it was sitting at 45C/100 per cent load - maximum temp 48C per RealTemp.
What the hell?
More importantly have I found my sweet spot?
My goal was a 4GHz stable overclock.

Edit: After a reboot my temperatures jumped back up?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Going to go pick up some decent RAM for my 775/771 rig at around 5:00 or so today...2x2GB Adata Vitesta 1066, 2.1-2.3V.


----------



## schuck6566

Just to let ya's know, the new board is in, I managed the 771 codes into the bios(several tries,but have to learn some time!







) , and have it up and running. Any thoughts on the temps,ect, I'm posting ?It's after 1/2 hour of prime95 running. Also, here's my cpu-z verification page.







http://valid.x86.fr/1tgsuf 
Again,much thanks to EVERYONE who's helped me with this journey.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Board is a lot happier with the new RAM...two sticks instead of four. I am just using the stock cooler right now because I misplaced a piece of the mounting hardware for my Zalman 9700...and I found out my H80 won't fit this board due to some caps right above the socket area interfering with a proper mount (tried shims / thermal pads, but temps weren't acceptable). But, could boot into Windows all the past 3.6GHz. So with the cooling sorted I should be able to sit around there. Right now, with the stock cooler, I just set it to 333x10, so 3.33GHz. RAM is 1000MHz 5-5-5-18 2.2V. Found out though that this board has some of the most awful vdroop I have ever seen, I set 1.4375V vcore in BIOS, and get readings in Windows varying from 1.376-1.44V...so I would say I am 3.33GHz at 1.375V, which isn't great, but better than needing an actual 1.4375V for only 3.33GHz. I think I might try putting my E5430 back in now that everything is running as it should, just to mess with it...I was getting some memory management errors with that chip in, even though Prime95 said I was stable, and I am wondering if the new memory might help with that. The error does not happen with my Q6700 though, even with the same RAM...so I am curious as to what is causing it. Maybe this board can't run the Xeon at stock speed after all, even though it's Prime95/Memtest error free? Something to do with reading the CPU cache properly or something? I don't know, I'll have to play with it some more...


----------



## NanGate-Nate

I was hoping to use 8GB of RAM now that I have a Xeon 5450 running nicely in my LGA775 board. Seems like it only sees 4GB RAM max. Any ideas? Kind of a bummer to have such a sweet CPU only to have the RAM be a bottleneck.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NanGate-Nate*
> 
> I was hoping to use 8GB of RAM now that I have a Xeon 5450 running nicely in my LGA775 board. Seems like it only sees 4GB RAM max. Any ideas? Kind of a bummer to have such a sweet CPU only to have the RAM be a bottleneck.


What board are you using? I know there is a setting in the BIOS for my board, something like "memory remap", that needs to be enabled.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NanGate-Nate*
> 
> I was hoping to use 8GB of RAM now that I have a Xeon 5450 running nicely in my LGA775 board. Seems like it only sees 4GB RAM max. Any ideas? Kind of a bummer to have such a sweet CPU only to have the RAM be a bottleneck.


Could mean your motherboard is physically limited to only 4gb max, or something else, what motherboard are you using?


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NanGate-Nate*
> 
> I was hoping to use 8GB of RAM now that I have a Xeon 5450 running nicely in my LGA775 board. Seems like it only sees 4GB RAM max. Any ideas? Kind of a bummer to have such a sweet CPU only to have the RAM be a bottleneck.


Also....
32bit windows only supports 4GB Ram


----------



## NanGate-Nate

Hey, the motherboard is a Biostar NF73V-M7, GeForce 7050 chipset, BIOS version is 6.00, which I believe is the latest version. It looks like it's limited to 4GB according to the manufacturer.







Is there a way around this limitation? Or do I need to get a board that will support more RAM?

http://www.biostar-usa.com/app/en-us/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=307#spec


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NanGate-Nate*
> 
> Hey, the motherboard is a Biostar NF73V-M7, GeForce 7050 chipset, BIOS version is 6.00, which I believe is the latest version. It looks like it's limited to 4GB according to the manufacturer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way around this limitation? Or do I need to get a board that will support more RAM?
> 
> http://www.biostar-usa.com/app/en-us/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=307#spec


Need a board that will support more. Its a hardware/chipset limitation, so no way around it.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Just to let ya's know, the new board is in, I managed the 771 codes into the bios(several tries,but have to learn some time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) , and have it up and running. Any thoughts on the temps,ect, I'm posting ?It's after 1/2 hour of prime95 running. Also, here's my cpu-z verification page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1tgsuf
> Again,much thanks to EVERYONE who's helped me with this journey.


Looks pretty good. Need to adjust your Tjmax to 85C, looks like it is set to 100c, by default. In hwmonitor folder, open the .ini and replace the 100 by 85 value.
Otherwise, you just need to get to 4 Ghz or more now


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> Looks pretty good. Need to adjust your Tjmax to 85C, looks like it is set to 100c, by default. In hwmonitor folder, open the .ini and replace the 100 by 85 value.
> Otherwise, you just need to get to 4 Ghz or more now


I added a case fan to the equation, ran prime 95 again with it overclocked to 3.41 for 25 mins and still had slightly lower temps then before.







THEN I read your post about the tjmax, Sooo, I've adjusted that in hwmonitor I described, and the temps are almost too low to believe! Just hope it's right.







Will try gradually clocking up to see what I can get,only 2 fans on here INCLUDING the 1 on the radiator.Have both venting out,figure it's better to pull cool air into the machine and let the fans blow the heat out. Here's pics of the 3.4 run and a pic of the new temps with 85 tjmax.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I added a case fan to the equation, ran prime 95 again with it overclocked to 3.41 for 25 mins and still had slightly lower temps then before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN I read your post about the tjmax, Sooo, I've adjusted that in hwmonitor I described, and the temps are almost too low to believe! Just hope it's right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try gradually clocking up to see what I can get,only 2 fans on here INCLUDING the 1 on the radiator.Have both venting out,figure it's better to pull cool air into the machine and let the fans blow the heat out. Here's pics of the 3.4 run and a pic of the new temps with 85 tjmax.


i think tjmax is still set at 100 cause cpu temp = 39 but core temp - ~55. check the ini file again, or use hwinfo and right click on a core temp and set Tjmax to 85
++


----------



## TB13

Picked this beauty up today. Arizona craigslist is full of awesome old tech, probably because half of the year we are all stuck inside while its 120*F out. An ASUS Maximus II Formula that is in like new condition, it was being used as an HTPC by a local guy







Came with the I/O sheild and Supreme X-Fi sound card too.



Tossed my X5470 into it and it booted right up, updated the BIOS and threw a quick and dirty 4GHz overclock on it. Probably my favorite LGA775 board to date. I'll be playing with it over the next few days trying to get a solid OC out of it then its going up for sale to make room for my Xeon X5670 & ASUS PT6 Deluxe Version 2.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Picked this beauty up today. Arizona craigslist is full of awesome old tech, probably because half of the year we are all stuck inside while its 120*F out. An ASUS Maximus II Formula that is in like new condition, it was being used as an HTPC by a local guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came with the I/O sheild and Supreme X-Fi sound card too.
> 
> 
> 
> Tossed my X5470 into it and it booted right up, updated the BIOS and threw a quick and dirty 4GHz overclock on it. Probably my favorite LGA775 board to date. I'll be playing with it over the next few days trying to get a solid OC out of it then its going up for sale to make room for my Xeon X5670 & ASUS PT6 Deluxe Version 2.


Beautiful find. Have you considered cleaning and reapplying TIM for the SB,NB, and VRM heatsinks? For used motherboards and GPUs, I highly recommend it if you're going to push the hardware further.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Beautiful find. Have you considered cleaning and reapplying TIM for the SB,NB, and VRM heatsinks? For used motherboards and GPUs, I highly recommend it if you're going to push the hardware further.


Thanks, this is actually the second one I have seen for sale locally, I wasn't able to get to the first fast enough and someone else got it







I love the aesthetics of this board and the 16 phase power delivery cannot be topped by any other 775 board, just wish it was a DDR3 capable board. I poked around at it a bit to see if all the thermal pads was still soft, since this board doesn't use paste anywhere but on the chipset, and it all feels fine. Temps are great so far, but if I decide to do some crazy overclocking in the future I'll order some new thermal pads and put some AS5 on everything else.


----------



## Laithan

That is an awesome board congrats on the find! Home theater.. lol.. probably never saw a hard day's work..









This is a pretty godly board for 775 also..8-phase but it's a digital PWM if you can find one of these, grab it..but almost impossible to find.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> That is an awesome board congrats on the find! Home theater.. lol.. probably never saw a hard day's work..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pretty godly board for 775 also..8-phase but it's a digital PWM if you can find one of these, grab it..but almost impossible to find.


I've always wanted a 790i, I've had mutiple 680i's and a 780i. I like the nVidia boards, but the 680/780i's all have capacitor issues which kills their ability to overclock and be stable. There was a 790i for sale locally a few weeks ago, but it was a non FTW edition so I skipped out on it since they also have capacitor related issues. One of my 680i's I actually replaced the caps that were bulging, but being like it was for so long must have damaged the chipset because it still had stability issues. I am going to replace a bunch of caps on my 780i with solids and hopefully it will live again.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> I've always wanted a 790i, I've had mutiple 680i's and a 780i. I like the nVidia boards, but the 680/780i's all have capacitor issues which kills their ability to overclock and be stable. There was a 790i for sale locally a few weeks ago, but it was a non FTW edition so I skipped out on it since they also have capacitor related issues. One of my 680i's I actually replaced the caps that were bulging, but being like it was for so long must have damaged the chipset because it still had stability issues. I am going to replace a bunch of caps on my 780i with solids and hopefully it will live again.


Just blabbing a little









I had 680i and it was "ok" IMO, nothing special (it is actually still running today in my basement, using it as a test ESXi server). I completely skipped 780i because I was hearing about a lot issues (one was hard drive corruption issues) with the 780i boards. They were sort of like a 680i on bad steriods.







They came out with 790i which was a *complete re-design from the ground up* and they more than made up for the 780i...IMO 790i is the best chipset for S775. People actually criticized NVIDIA for not calling it something else because so many people thought the 790i boards were the 780i boards that had issues.. (shot themselves in the foot). This unfortunately also became the last chipset NVIDIA would ever produce for intel chips... not because they gave up, they were pretty much forced out with the next gen socket change (u can't make them anymore legal blah blah).

I personally have had 3 790i boards, 2 of them I still have and they both work perfectly. I have had (2) XFX 790i Ultra (reference design) and one Striker II Extreme. I beat the crap out of all these boards, Q6600, Q9550, QX9770 and then X5470.. Running from 2009 until last month







. I've never had any cap issues personally or anything ever fail. I will admit tweaking the memory with 4 sticks on these boards requires time investment and you can plan on a WHOLE BUNCH of smashing the DEL key and running Memx86 tests but once you find the sweet spot it becomes worth it.







. If I had to come up with any flaws for the 790i it would definitely be that running 4 sticks of ram is more challenging to get memory speeds beyond 1333Mhz and the chipset can get pretty toasty so I would place a small fan blowing on it to help.

I also think the 790i is one of the most fun platforms to overclock. My Striker was considerably better at overclocking than the XFX but I was still able to get 4.2Ghz with a Q9550 (not too bad). I got 4.65Ghz out of the X5470 with all 4 sticks (8GB) running at just over 1900Mhz with 8-8-8-24-2 timing (linked and synced too, so same for bus speed).

Anyway, just sharing some of my babble


----------



## Revhead

A word of advice.
I was having troubles getting the temps down on my P5Q.
I'm using a DeepCool Gammaxx 400, not the best heatsink in the world but not too shabby.
Anyway I was hitting 82C on the Prime small test with my E5450 clocked to 4050Ghz (9x450).
I've never been too fond of the silly pushdown Intel style spring clips that came with the heatsink and I was far from confident that they were doing a proper job, especially as I had a 10 degree variance across the cores.
So I decided to bite the bullet, ordered a cheap plastic backing plate from eBay, that came with screws, springs and cirq clips to replace the crappy ones that came with the sink.
I also decided to follow Arctic Silver's advice in applying the thermal paste to my CPU and heat sink. Mound in the middle of the heatsink, spread evenly with a credit card to fill any undulations - not a thick coat but not thin by any means either. Then a straight 1mm line of AS5 across the top of the CPU, which is designed to spread out by itself without any intervention - you DON'T touch it.
End result. My temps have dropped 20C under 100 per cent load - to a maximum of 62C with a variance of only 4 degrees across the cores.
But the best part? I'm now confident the heatsink won't decide to fall off one day.
Best $9 I ever spent.
Try it!


----------



## schuck6566

Ok, ANYBODY have a recomendation for a heavy duty 4 pin atx 12v power extension??? Once again I have had 1 melt.







I held up ok @ stock settings,seemed ok around 3.4, but when reved to 3.5, the voltages being drawn during the testing melted the cable.


----------



## Laithan

Spoiler: Take a look here



http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/251316642998?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/251316635253?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/251316638321?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true


----------



## finishcarp

Hello all! I am most appreciative of the info in these threads. However, I have been unable to find any info on using an x5482 processor in an Asus P5nd mobo. Do any of you have any ideas? Any advice or imfo would be truly appreciated


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finishcarp*
> 
> Hello all! I am most appreciative of the info in these threads. However, I have been unable to find any info on using an x5482 processor in an Asus P5nd mobo. Do any of you have any ideas? Any advice or imfo would be truly appreciated


As you have probably already figured out X5482s aren't a good choice for overclocking because the FSB is already at 1600Mhz. Because the multiplier is locked, overclocking on these boards is done through raising the FSB and at 1600Mhz, you don't have much headroom - sorry to be the bearer of bad news.
Better to trade it in on an X5470 or similiar.


----------



## antsf1990

790i also supports 3 way SLI all at full x16. I have the Asus striker II extreme it is a great board! It uses solid cap Conductive Polymer Capacitors?? I have never had any capacitor ishues (Although i dont push mine hard)
I can run my ram fine @ 2000Mhz but i find better performance when linked with the FSB (1720Mhz FSB / 1720Mhz RAM)


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finishcarp*
> 
> Hello all! I am most appreciative of the info in these threads. However, I have been unable to find any info on using an x5482 processor in an Asus P5nd mobo. Do any of you have any ideas? Any advice or imfo would be truly appreciated


It's a very good choice if your NOT overclocking and a very bad choice if you are overclocking.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Take a look here
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/251316642998?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/251316635253?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/251316638321?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true


I ordered the 12", I swear if another melts,I'm gonna just order a case with a top mounted psu. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811124162<--- the 1 I own, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=11-353-067 <--- The 1 I'll probably get if the connector melts again. I only need it because of the bottom mount psu in the enermax.


----------



## mohiuddin

Can someone do a cinebench r15 bench @4ghz around? And also 3dmark fire strike physics bench? Please please


----------



## Xtreme512

Hey I did it today and ended in success







though it was hard to align the adapter and cut the plastics on the motherboard i bended 2 pins and fixed them







now its working for hours and I updated bios first btw.

CPU-Z says it supports VT-X and SSE4.1. voltages are at default on bios and mulp. on 9.5 gives 3.16 GHz. I tested it on Prime95 on stock cooler it hits 90 degrees, definitely need a ne tower cpu cooler.

But right now my brother plays CS: GO for hours and he is more than happy after Q8300


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

So I have been thinking...and I have a strange hunch all the issues I run into with the E5430 and my P5W DH Deluxe, is all down to the board not properly supporting 1333 CPU, even though I can do well past that stable on the board. I was thinking...something I haven't thought about in awhile...what about BSEL / VID modding the E5430 to run 1066 FSB instead of 1333...and then, because none of the voltage settings worked correctly, possibly VID mod as well? The voltage setting "steps" with the Xeon/P5W seem to align with VID...except I can only select 1.475-1.7V or something, and that isn't correct, 1.7V = 1.25V actual, if that makes sense. So I am kind of hoping if I do the VID mod to something like 1.325V, I might get 1.7V = 1.325+V...any one think this might be worth a shot? I am going to do it anyway, unless someone tells me it's a bad idea







My setup has been humming along pretty nice with the Q6700 (333x10, 1000 DDR2), but I am still determined to get a Xeon working properly in this board...


----------



## mohiuddin

Please give. Cinebench r15 results. If these things get near ,500points or near I will be planning to get one. On eBay x5460 is for 30$ only. Thanks


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Please give. Cinebench r15 results. If these things get near ,500points or near I will be planning to get one. On eBay x5460 is for 30$ only. Thanks






https://forum.teksyndicate.com/t/x5470-xeon-771-overclocking/75249/20
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/5880#post_23513348


----------



## antsf1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Can someone do a cinebench r15 bench @4ghz around? And also 3dmark fire strike physics bench? Please please


My X5470 @ 4.3Ghz


----------



## antsf1990

The following tests where run on my striker II extreme @ 4.3Ghz X5470 and HD7970 @ 1050/1450

Version .1.5.915
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> My X5470 @ 4.3Ghz


My 3dmark needed updating so i updated and run again

Version 2.0.1979



Also

API Overhead
DX11 vs Mantle vs DX12



If You want to compare your system with mine for a better idea
Passmark download : http://downloads.passmark.com/ftp/petst.exe

Here my benchmark

Antsf1990.zip 7k .zip file


Hope that helped


----------



## TB13

Got bored when I came home from work and started messing with my overclock. Previously I had my X5470 running at 4ghz with 1.3v, I was being lazy and that seemed to work so I left it.

This is what I managed to get stable for 4GHz. Was really happy with the voltage and the temps were nice


Decided to go for 4.2GHz, ended up needing a lot of voltage to get it stable. Temps went waaayy up so I reseated my cooler and it seems to be a bit better now.


Not sure if I am going to try to push it further, this LEPA cooler I have seems kind of crappy and I am thinking about returning it and getting a proper water cooling setup.


----------



## antsf1990

i


----------



## Laithan

Spoiler: Not recommended



but I ran this way well over a year.. no issues, still works great. I had a water block on the chipset and the CPU. Lots of vDroop so make sure you watch that (you'll need to over-compensate) unless you have LLC then you can try that.





I found some old scores too:


Spoiler: Benchies


----------



## DCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Can someone do a cinebench r15 bench @4ghz around? And also 3dmark fire strike physics bench? Please please


I get 6667 on the fire strike physics test, on an [email protected]


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Your cooler must be "crappy" if you cant beat 4Ghz. Make sure TJ MAX is set to 85c. I have a £20 air cooler (cnps10x optima) and mine has been sitting happy @ 4.3Ghz for months. Water cooling should give you great results.


It seems to be working great on my hexacore Xeon, but it couldn't keep the X5470 cool... Right now my X5670 is idling at 29c with the same cooler, in the same case, with the same fan setup, I dunno why the X5470 was running so warm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not recommended
> 
> 
> 
> but I ran this way well over a year.. no issues, still works great. I had a water block on the chipset and the CPU. Lots of vDroop so make sure you watch that (you'll need to over-compensate) unless you have LLC then you can try that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some old scores too:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Benchies


Those are some impressive numbers, I tried to reference some of your benchmarks in another thread and got laughed at. People calling me an idiot for thinking 775/771 was still a viable platform. Your benchmarks prove it still is with a high end motherboard and some tweaking.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not recommended
> 
> 
> 
> but I ran this way well over a year.. no issues, still works great. I had a water block on the chipset and the CPU. Lots of vDroop so make sure you watch that (you'll need to over-compensate) unless you have LLC then you can try that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some old scores too:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Benchies


THAT'S the kind of voltages I was starting to pull when I would clock up to 3.5 or 3.6, and then the atx extension would melt! I went into my settings and turned off auto voltage,and set the cpu voltage to 1.2125 and memory overclock reduced to .2v so I have cpu max running voltage @ 1.168 and mem is running @ 2.0 volts(board clocked it to 814). Is the 1.168 too low for the 3.4 I have it clocked to @ the moment? and what's the lowest you's recommend for a 3.6 or maybe 3.8?(I'm skittish still of overdrawing)P.S. I moved it up to 1.28 and have voltages between 1.84 and 1.20 now when running prime, sound acceptable?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Got bored when I came home from work and started messing with my overclock. Previously I had my X5470 running at 4ghz with 1.3v, I was being lazy and that seemed to work so I left it.
> 
> This is what I managed to get stable for 4GHz. Was really happy with the voltage and the temps were nice
> 
> 
> Decided to go for 4.2GHz, ended up needing a lot of voltage to get it stable. Temps went waaayy up so I reseated my cooler and it seems to be a bit better now.
> 
> 
> Not sure if I am going to try to push it further, this LEPA cooler I have seems kind of crappy and I am thinking about returning it and getting a proper water cooling setup.


I'm using the lepa aqua changer 120 on my setup, I found the best way to use it is to run the pump on a seperate power plug from the 4 pin cpu fan controller. That way the pump runs full speed instead of a trickle.When I had them both on the 4 pin, it was erratic to say the least,temps surged and had to go high before coming back down.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I'm using the lepa aqua changer 120 on my setup, I found the best way to use it is to run the pump on a seperate power plug from the 4 pin cpu fan controller. That way the pump runs full speed instead of a trickle.When I had them both on the 4 pin, it was erratic to say the least,temps surged and had to go high before coming back down.


If you look at the CPU fan RPM, which is the pump rpm, its nearly the same as what my X58 rig is reporting. These are the temps I am seeing on my X5670 @4.4GHz


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Well, I tried the VID mod on my E5430...but now I am out of MX-4 and don't have any other paste at the moment. So I'll order that and more waiting. I'd just swap it out anyway just to test it and see if the VID modded E5430 works, but my Q6600 is running nicely right now, and I won't be able to re-paste it to put it back in after I test the Xeon. So I will just have to be patient, unfortunately. If this works, I may actually be able to overclock the Xeons on my P5W DH Deluxe after all...if not, oh well, nothing lost. Might also do the FSB to 1066 instead of 333, to see if that makes any of the BIOS settings work any more accurately. But even just some added vcore will do for now.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Well, I tried the VID mod on my E5430...but now I am out of MX-4 and don't have any other paste at the moment. So I'll order that and more waiting. I'd just swap it out anyway just to test it and see if the VID modded E5430 works, but my Q6600 is running nicely right now, and I won't be able to re-paste it to put it back in after I test the Xeon. So I will just have to be patient, unfortunately. If this works, I may actually be able to overclock the Xeons on my P5W DH Deluxe after all...if not, oh well, nothing lost. Might also do the FSB to 1066 instead of 333, to see if that makes any of the BIOS settings work any more accurately. But even just some added vcore will do for now.


May I suggest you consider Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut. Good stuff and the applicator it comes with is genius


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> May I suggest you consider Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut. Good stuff and the applicator it comes with is genius


Unfortunately, it's about double the price of the MX-4 that I have been using for years...when I get a bit more cash to spend on this thing, I am going to grab a new cooler though...and if I remember, I'll try it out then







Also, I need paste around all the time, not just for my PC, but for family member's/friend's PC, ones I refurb, electronics projects, etc. So I try to buy fairly cost effective paste, and the MX-4 has served me well for years. I usually don't run out like this, but I have been messing with a bunch of stuff lately and using a lot of it.

Looking at upgrading my Mom's computer with the 771 mod as well...just checking out motherboard options at the moment since hers won't do quads. She won't need overclocking though, just a stock quad would suit her well, so I have been looking at motherboards in the $30-40 range that are known to work with the 771 CPU, and keeping an eye on Kijiji as well. If I get her a motherboard for a decent price, and use her existing parts, plus toss in my E5430 (I'm either replacing it with a X5470 or sticking with my Q6700) or 1333 BSEL (VID modded too if needed) X3210...she should be able to get another few years out of it. It would then be E5430 or X3210 @ 333x8, 4x1GB DDR2 667, and an X1900 AIW or 8600GT. I have a bunch of 80GB SATA drives too, and was thinking of adding in a RAID setup for a bit of a ghetto alternative to buying her an SSD. So her whole upgrade will hopefully just be the cost of the motherboard.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> If you look at the CPU fan RPM, which is the pump rpm, its nearly the same as what my X58 rig is reporting. These are the temps I am seeing on my X5670 @4.4GHz


If you look @ mine, you'll see fan0 with the radiator fan speed,fan1 with the case fan speed,and fan2 with the pump rpms.I verified by switching the pump and case fan to the opposite plugs and readings were reveresed for those 2.







LOL,then I put them back outta paranoia! Even @ 3.6 now I'm still not hitting over 50 on the stress,and avg during the run underload is 45-47(49-50 was the part where all is on cache)Voltage is 1.31 in bios running 1.243 to 1.20 actual.This was a previous pic,before the recent overclock to 3.6


----------



## finishcarp

Thanks for that reply! What processor would you recommend for that board? Asus P5nd.


----------



## Kharnak

I have the following:
P5E Deluxe (x48)
Intel Xeon X5355
Intel Xeon X5460 (options for replacing with others)

Can I mod my bios to support the X5 xeon series?

I heard it should be easily doable to reach 4.2+GHz on the X5460... But now I'm reading that X48 might just not work at all..

Sad!


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kharnak*
> 
> I have the following:
> P5E Deluxe (x48)
> Intel Xeon X5355
> Intel Xeon X5460 (options for replacing with others)
> 
> Can I mod my bios to support the X5 xeon series?
> 
> I heard it should be easily doable to reach 4.2+GHz on the X5460... But now I'm reading that X48 might just not work at all..
> 
> Sad!


X48 and X38 chipsets only support the X33 series Xeons.


----------



## PooPipeBoy

Loving my Xeon X5460, the 771-to-775 mod is the best when you've got a bunch of LGA775 motherboards lying around, and I've always wanted to have a Xeon since the dawn of time.
With my R9 270X, it'll play Skyrim at 1080p and 60fps all day.
I must've gotten a bad overclocking chip though because it goes straight to 80 degrees C when I overclock to 4.0GHz, but that's okay with me because I'd rather have a low-TDP underclock setup (currently I'm at 3.0GHz and 65 TDP).


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PooPipeBoy*
> 
> Loving my Xeon X5460, the 771-to-775 mod is the best when you've got a bunch of LGA775 motherboards lying around, and I've always wanted to have a Xeon since the dawn of time.
> With my R9 270X, it'll play Skyrim at 1080p and 60fps all day.
> I must've gotten a bad overclocking chip though because it goes straight to 80 degrees C when I overclock to 4.0GHz, but that's okay with me because I'd rather have a low-TDP underclock setup (currently I'm at 3.0GHz and 65 TDP).


What R you using for the temp readings? Is the tjmax being read as 85 in whatever program your using? Also,setting voltages lower manually might gice ya a lower temp if ya can swing them.Here's a post from earlier where I was walked through the changing of the settings in hwmonitor. U just need to open the properties and give yourself FULL permission to make changes so it will save the change to the folder.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> Looks pretty good. Need to adjust your Tjmax to 85C, looks like it is set to 100c, by default. In hwmonitor folder, open the .ini and replace the 100 by 85 value.
> Otherwise, you just need to get to 4 Ghz or more now


----------



## hurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kharnak*
> 
> I heard it should be easily doable to reach 4.2+GHz on the X5460... But now I'm reading that X48 might just not work at all..
> 
> Sad!


As TB13 said, it does work, but not with the CPUs you listed.
Your best bet is X3363.

Or if you want to stay with LGA775 without modding: X3370 or X3380


----------



## SmOgER

That X3370 has actually a really good value considering you don't have to mod the socket with it and no need to use conversion adapter stickers.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/INTEL-3-00GHz-Quad-Core-Xeon-X3370-SLB8Z-LGA775-CPU-/272123566910?hash=item3f5bd41b3e:g:UCsAAOSwzhVWskZq

X3370 = E5450

And X3380 is even better than X5460, but I couldn't find it for a reasonable price on ebay after a very quick look.


----------



## schuck6566

I've tried the process for modding a dell bios posted on delidded, I can't get the file to write the rom even in a command line. I tried with a different set of direction,and a rom file already extracted from the site I found.Unfortunately,Win10 chose the time I did this to upgrade and install new features also.The reboot was hanging terribly so I killed it & replaced the cpu with a e7500 just to get it out of the way. Could someone else take a look @ the site I found & see if it looks like he knows what he's talking about?His directions DID allow me to create a bootable bios,just not sure how well I did.I'm using an Intel Xeon E5450 3.0 GHz LGA 771 quad core CPU SLBBM 12M/1333 Harpertown 80W for the mod on the Dell.The board is the G45M03







https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/555957-guide-lga-771-mod-for-dell-vostro-220/


----------



## PooPipeBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> What R you using for the temp readings? Is the tjmax being read as 85 in whatever program your using? Also,setting voltages lower manually might gice ya a lower temp if ya can swing them.Here's a post from earlier where I was walked through the changing of the settings in hwmonitor. U just need to open the properties and give yourself FULL permission to make changes so it will save the change to the folder.


Yeah the temp readings are the same across RealTemp, MSI Afterburner and HWMonitor, and the CPU cooler felt very hot under load so at least it's fully seated and working properly.
Granted my CPU cooler is just a small Deepcool IceEdge Mini FS v2.0 with two heatpipes, the problem might be just that my cooler is too small.....I just can't be bothered upgrading it.
The temps are really good when it's underclocked to 3.0GHz though, it only maxes out at 60 degrees C at full load.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I've tried the process for modding a dell bios posted on delidded, I can't get the file to write the rom even in a command line. I tried with a different set of direction,and a rom file already extracted from the site I found.Unfortunately,Win10 chose the time I did this to upgrade and install new features also.The reboot was hanging terribly so I killed it & replaced the cpu with a e7500 just to get it out of the way. Could someone else take a look @ the site I found & see if it looks like he knows what he's talking about?His directions DID allow me to create a bootable bios,just not sure how well I did.I'm using an Intel Xeon E5450 3.0 GHz LGA 771 quad core CPU SLBBM 12M/1333 Harpertown 80W for the mod on the Dell.The board is the G45M03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/555957-guide-lga-771-mod-for-dell-vostro-220/


I did a vostro flash at distance for a friend (guiding him and sending him files), it is quite simple.
I mean you need the original bios rom file, in which you put the microcodes.

then flash the bios under DOS (FreeDos by Rufus works perfectly fine) using AFUDOS or using AFUWIN if you like the risk of it
make a dropbox with the original bios file, I can send you the modded file with the afudos.exe file to run under Freedos


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PooPipeBoy*
> 
> Yeah the temp readings are the same across RealTemp, MSI Afterburner and HWMonitor, and the CPU cooler felt very hot under load so at least it's fully seated and working properly.
> Granted my CPU cooler is just a small Deepcool IceEdge Mini FS v2.0 with two heatpipes, the problem might be just that my cooler is too small.....I just can't be bothered upgrading it.
> The temps are really good when it's underclocked to 3.0GHz though, it only maxes out at 60 degrees C at full load.


I'm using a Deep Cool Gammaxx 400 on a P5Q. Inexpensive and it will get you to 4Ghz.


----------



## PooPipeBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> I'm using a Deep Cool Gammaxx 400 on a P5Q. Inexpensive and it will get you to 4Ghz.


Is that the one with four heatpipes? I was looking at that one and they do seem pretty decent for the price.
I'd probably step up to a Hyper T4 though because where I am it's the same price as the Gammaxx 400.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PooPipeBoy*
> 
> Is that the one with four heatpipes? I was looking at that one and they do seem pretty decent for the price.
> I'd probably step up to a Hyper T4 though because where I am it's the same price as the Gammaxx 400.


Check some reviews beforehand.
Frosty Tech is a good place to start.
http://www.frostytech.com/articles.cfm
I think the Gammaxx will outperform the T4.
If you're going to go Cooler Master I'd go with the Hyper 212x, not the T4 - everyone raves about the 212.
I'm about to start another build, this time with an GA-EP45-UD3P, X5470 and Zalman CNPS9900 Max - #10 on Frosty's top 10 list of air coolers.

Just finished my 4.0Ghz P5Q build.
Last thing I had to do was mod some 4 pins fans to fit the 3 pin headers on my GTX 570 SOC - don't know why the 4 pin fans are so much cheaper than the 3s?


----------



## SmOgER

What is it with ebay and LGA775 boards? Plenty of watchers but no one actually _buying_, even when you offer a price quite substantially below of what others are asking for comparable mobos.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> I did a vostro flash at distance for a friend (guiding him and sending him files), it is quite simple.
> I mean you need the original bios rom file, in which you put the microcodes.
> 
> then flash the bios under DOS (FreeDos by Rufus works perfectly fine) using AFUDOS or using AFUWIN if you like the risk of it
> make a dropbox with the original bios file, I can send you the modded file with the afudos.exe file to run under Freedos


https://www.dropbox.com/s/72if06x11wnl43m/7C4D1P45.ROM?dl=0 <---Dell vostro 220 1.3.0 base bios supposedly. downloaded from a third party because I can't extract the rom from dell's exe file even in a command line or with win7. Any helps appreciated,right now it's doing the service interupts bit,and running most things on 2 cores and the rest on the other 2. (2 will be like 95% while other 2 will show 4 to 10% usage) Driving me crazy. lol


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/72if06x11wnl43m/7C4D1P45.ROM?dl=0 <---Dell vostro 220 1.3.0 base bios supposedly. downloaded from a third party because I can't extract the rom from dell's exe file even in a command line or with win7. Any helps appreciated,right now it's doing the service interupts bit,and running most things on 2 cores and the rest on the other 2. (2 will be like 95% while other 2 will show 4 to 10% usage) Driving me crazy. lol


https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/53670992/7C4D1P45.zip

that contains afudos.exe version 4.40 + the .rom file with microcodes (updated/added 676, 677 and 67a)

I took version 4.40 on wimbios website

make a FreeDSO usb boot drive, then copy the 2 files on the root.
type afudos xxxx.rom (xxx =rom name) and that should be it

flash at your own risk


----------



## Yurnero

Hello guys

I have a 5450 on a P5K-SE Asus motherboard and I've never flashed a bios before so if you guys could help me..

From looking over on this thread and using CPU ID I found out my Xeon is a 10676 c0 slanq. In page 313 of this thread user Bucho uploaded the latest bios for my mobo with all microcodes for 10676 and 1067A cpus.

Do I have to rename this for P5KSE.rom for it to work?

My bios is and old version (1008) and looking at the Asus website they say I have to update Marvell drivers to 6111 Option ROM but the only one I found doesn't seem to work with Windows 10. Is this really necessary? How do I update this?

And should I use Asus EZ flash to update the bios?


----------



## TheRohk

Try it with Asus EZ flash.
It´s the easiest way to update und normally save.
Put the new bios on a usb stick and rest is easy to do, just follow the steps on ez flash


----------



## Yurnero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRohk*
> 
> Try it with Asus EZ flash.
> It´s the easiest way to update und normally save.
> Put the new bios on a usb stick and rest is easy to do, just follow the steps on ez flash


Ok. What about the Marvell thing? Asus says newer bios only work with the 6111 Option ROM...

When I boot it says it has Marvell 88SE61xx installed.


----------



## phi seeker

Well, just wanted to say hi, and Thanks

some 5 moths ago, I completed this mod with xeon x5460 and overclocked to 4Ghz with info gathered mostly searching this thread and no much prior knowledge of overclocking.
It is also quite interesting, that this mod still lives on, though with prices of newer hardware going slowly down, it pays off less and less and becomes more of computer tinkering thing.

Also I wanted to point out, that while trying different coolers - arctic xtreme rev2, CM 212 EVO and Scythe Kotetsu I was quite surprised, that load temperatures in prime95 were not so different. Mostly I expected arctic to be far worse due to its crappy reviews but ended up with it, even though proper installation of that cooler was quite a horror, but still it was the cheapest one in local eshops.

So Good job to the forum, thread and people posting here. There are some who appreciate it, even though not really posting anything.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/53670992/7C4D1P45.zip
> 
> that contains afudos.exe version 4.40 + the .rom file with microcodes (updated/added 676, 677 and 67a)
> 
> I took version 4.40 on wimbios website
> 
> make a FreeDSO usb boot drive, then copy the 2 files on the root.
> type afudos xxxx.rom (xxx =rom name) and that should be it
> 
> flash at your own risk


Thank-U, I tried making the dosboot usb, made the bootable drive,sent both files to the drive,typed as U said and no luck(don't remember if included the space between name or not) But I did run it fron afuwin and it installed. LOL, still the same issues,so now I'm rolling back the version of windows 10.(it installed a new version the same time I started messing with this the other day) I'll see if the old version works as quick as it did with the old bios.







Again,thank-U for the ROM mod.


----------



## PooPipeBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phi seeker*
> 
> Well, just wanted to say hi, and Thanks
> 
> some 5 moths ago, I completed this mod with xeon x5460 and overclocked to 4Ghz with info gathered mostly searching this thread and no much prior knowledge of overclocking.
> It is also quite interesting, that this mod still lives on, though with prices of newer hardware going slowly down, it pays off less and less and becomes more of computer tinkering thing.
> 
> Also I wanted to point out, that while trying different coolers - arctic xtreme rev2, CM 212 EVO and Scythe Kotetsu I was quite surprised, that load temperatures in prime95 were not so different. Mostly I expected arctic to be far worse due to its crappy reviews but ended up with it, even though proper installation of that cooler was quite a horror, but still it was the cheapest one in local eshops.
> 
> So Good job to the forum, thread and people posting here. There are some who appreciate it, even though not really posting anything.


The X5460 is a beast.
I was just testing mine with some games like Driver San Francisco, NFS Shift 2 Unleashed and Skyrim, and in all those games it's a rock solid 60fps at 1080p will all detail settings maxed-out.
And that's at 3.0GHz, so mine is actually underclocked.


----------



## marras

I got an E5450, and oc @ 430x9 (3.9ghz) and cpu voltage 1,3825 on my p5q pro. I get temps of 75c during IBT and 72c after 4 hours of prime95... I think they are fine. But if I increase the cooling system (I have a 212 evo) which is the max voltage I can use on e5450 to get clock such as 4.0/4.2 ghz? Increasing so much the fsb, which are the components of the system that should fail? Only rams? Does my motherboard mantain so high fsb?
Sorry for bad english


----------



## hurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yurnero*
> 
> My bios is and old version (1008) and looking at the Asus website they say I have to update Marvell drivers to 6111 Option ROM but the only one I found doesn't seem to work with Windows 10. Is this really necessary? How do I update this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yurnero*
> 
> Ok. What about the Marvell thing? Asus says newer bios only work with the 6111 Option ROM...
> 
> When I boot it says it has Marvell 88SE61xx installed.


The new option rom is int he BIOS.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

My 7870 died last night in the middle of a game...this PC has been nothing but bad luck thus far







Oh well, looks like GPU is going take precedence over getting another Xeon for my board...going to try baking this thing I guess. I have a strange feeling the guy who sold it to me sold it like this...that he baked it just to get it working long enough to sell it off. Cause I have never had a GPU just randomly die like that, temps were within spec, it wasn't even throttling...anyway, now I am on the lookout for a solid GPU for this rig. But now I am hesitant to buy used...you guys think a GTX 950 would be a decent replacement for the 7870 in my rig? Keep in mind I eventually plan to get a better Xeon in my board, hopefully at or around 4GHz. The board I have is a crossfire board though, but I am kind of hesitant to buy another AMD card now...


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> My 7870 died last night in the middle of a game...this PC has been nothing but bad luck thus far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, looks like GPU is going take precedence over getting another Xeon for my board...going to try baking this thing I guess. I have a strange feeling the guy who sold it to me sold it like this...that he baked it just to get it working long enough to sell it off. Cause I have never had a GPU just randomly die like that, temps were within spec, it wasn't even throttling...anyway, now I am on the lookout for a solid GPU for this rig. But now I am hesitant to buy used...you guys think a GTX 950 would be a decent replacement for the 7870 in my rig? Keep in mind I eventually plan to get a better Xeon in my board, hopefully at or around 4GHz. The board I have is a crossfire board though, but I am kind of hesitant to buy another AMD card now...


I have the GTX950,bought it because of the 20.00 rebate @ the time.Now If I was buying,I'd spend the extra 40.00 on the GTX960 with 4Gb and free rise of the Tomb Raider. They're offering the 960 as low as 170.00 after a rebate with tomb raider also, and the 950 from msi is 125.0 after a rebate.this is on newegg. With my 950 and my xeon [email protected] 3.61,I score 5673 in firestrike (my i72600 with 16gb ram and gtx 970 only scores 11,000's)When I get the overclock worked out on my xeon it'll do better. I also get 48fps in unigine heaven on high quality moderate tessilation,2xanti,.All test in 1080hd. For some nice vid results, see the man running 4k on here.







He has his Final Fantasy benchmarks/runs done in 4k! Gives an idea what these are capable of.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I have the GTX950,bought it because of the 20.00 rebate @ the time.Now If I was buying,I'd spend the extra 40.00 on the GTX960 with 4Gb and free rise of the Tomb Raider. They're offering the 960 as low as 170.00 after a rebate with tomb raider also, and the 950 from msi is 125.0 after a rebate.this is on newegg. With my 950 and my xeon [email protected] 3.61,I score 5673 in firestrike (my i72600 with 16gb ram and gtx 970 only scores 11,000's)When I get the overclock worked out on my xeon it'll do better. I also get 48fps in unigine heaven on high quality moderate tessilation,2xanti,.All test in 1080hd. For some nice vid results, see the man running 4k on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has his Final Fantasy benchmarks/runs done in 4k! Gives an idea what these are capable of.


Thanks for the reply! I'll think about some other cards, as it sounds like you kind of regret not going with something just a bit more powerful, like the 960...but in the meantime, I cleaned up the "dead" 7870 real good, put it in the oven for 8 minutes, and it seems to be fully functional again. I am going to make sure to be extra careful with it though, I don't really expect it to last through long gaming sessions or anything. I have been playing a few games so far without any issues though, so maybe the with the repaste. cleaning, and a little extra oomph into the screws of the heatsink, it might last for a little while still. At least until I can get another card. I was pretty disappointed when it died, it was a pretty nice match to this platform, and the plan was to eventually get another one for SLI in this board.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Thanks for the reply! I'll think about some other cards, as it sounds like you kind of regret not going with something just a bit more powerful, like the 960...but in the meantime, I cleaned up the "dead" 7870 real good, put it in the oven for 8 minutes, and it seems to be fully functional again. I am going to make sure to be extra careful with it though, I don't really expect it to last through long gaming sessions or anything. I have been playing a few games so far without any issues though, so maybe the with the repaste. cleaning, and a little extra oomph into the screws of the heatsink, it might last for a little while still. At least until I can get another card. I was pretty disappointed when it died, it was a pretty nice match to this platform, and the plan was to eventually get another one for SLI in this board.


Well,the 950 is the same chip as the 960,they just locked part of it down.the 960 has more shaders,ect. and the 2 I mentioned,they had about a 50.00 price difference after any rebates,but the 960 had 4Gb and the 950 had 2Gb ram,and the 960 came with a free game that cost 59.99 on steam @ the current time. So if you're interested in Tomb Raider anyway,the 4Gb would be the way to go IMHO. Here's a comparison of my current GTX 950 and the 960 I told ya about on sale @ newegg.The 960 is only 40.00 more then what I paid after my rebate for the 950. If U go with the Nvidia's, just make sure you run the LATEST version of nidia experience. a previous 1 gave me issues on the card occasionally black screening,thought it was my mod,cause I'd had problems with the PSU/board also. The new update corrected the issue.Also,they seemed less power hungry.(between 100-150 watts per card depending on maker) Here's a comparison of the 960's in sli Vs the 7870's in crossfire and how they meet the recommended requirements for a bunch of todays games.http://www.game-debate.com/gpu/index.php?gid=3206&gid2=1565&compare=geforce-gtx-960-msi-gaming-4gb-edition-sli-vs-radeon-hd-7870-crossfire The 950sli config with2Gb barely edges out the 7870's crossfired.They DO use about HALF the power(even the 960's use 120watts less then the 7870's)


----------



## Laithan

Honestly, a 2GB card right now is extinct for gaming. Personally price is not a primary factor (I'm not rich, I'm just prioritizing). If you aren't happy with the performance then it becomes regret. As you know 970 owners (with the 3.5GB vram) have run into performance issues due to lack of frame buffer (plenty of info on this subject) and of course 2GB in those same instances would be much worse. Even 980 owners with 4GB are "OK" right now but there are starting to be more and more games that can utilize more than 4GB of ram and it's not always just at 4k.

Just food for thought.. once it's in your machine and you are gaming and happy with the performance, that's what really matters.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Honestly, a 2GB card right now is extinct for gaming. Personally price is not a primary factor (I'm not rich, I'm just prioritizing). If you aren't happy with the performance then it becomes regret. As you know 970 owners (with the 3.5GB vram) have run into performance issues due to lack of frame buffer (plenty of info on this subject) and of course 2GB in those same instances would be much worse. Even 980 owners with 4GB are "OK" right now but there are starting to be more and more games that can utilize more than 4GB of ram and it's not always just at 4k.
> 
> Just food for thought.. once it's in your machine and you are gaming and happy with the performance, that's what really matters.


I just recently had to sell a 290x+5GHz 2500K rig due to financial trouble...and have just barely managed to scrape this rig together. I don't even have a place right now, I have been crashing on a couch since me and the ex split...so yeah, I could prioritize a GPU all I want, but it would be a ridiculous priority to have at this point in time







I think a roof over my head and food to eat are a little more priority at the moment. And if cost wasn't a factor, we'd all just have SLI 980 Ti's and not be sitting on 775 platform still lol


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> My 7870 died last night in the middle of a game...this PC has been nothing but bad luck thus far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, looks like GPU is going take precedence over getting another Xeon for my board...going to try baking this thing I guess. I have a strange feeling the guy who sold it to me sold it like this...that he baked it just to get it working long enough to sell it off. Cause I have never had a GPU just randomly die like that, temps were within spec, it wasn't even throttling...anyway, now I am on the lookout for a solid GPU for this rig. But now I am hesitant to buy used...you guys think a GTX 950 would be a decent replacement for the 7870 in my rig? Keep in mind I eventually plan to get a better Xeon in my board, hopefully at or around 4GHz. The board I have is a crossfire board though, but I am kind of hesitant to buy another AMD card now...


lol

PS. I wish you the best, sounds like a tough time


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I just recently had to sell a 290x+5GHz 2500K rig due to financial trouble...and have just barely managed to scrape this rig together. I don't even have a place right now, I have been crashing on a couch since me and the ex split...so yeah, I could prioritize a GPU all I want, but it would be a ridiculous priority to have at this point in time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a roof over my head and food to eat are a little more priority at the moment. And if cost wasn't a factor, we'd all just have SLI 980 Ti's and not be sitting on 775 platform still lol


I know how that is,my card was a birthday,christmas,and following fathersday present wrapped in 1.







Then I had to buy a PSU ... I was watching ebay,then realized the new 950's were going for the same as the used 760's on ebay.







so I bit the bullet & got a warranty,this is a secondary unit.Most games are older I play on it.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> lol
> 
> PS. I wish you the best, sounds like a tough time


Could be worse...at least I got my 7870 working again...for now







This rig is only a temporary thing, once I am back on my feet in a new place, I will build something new. This thing is just meant to get me through until then...and when it's constantly breaking (board has been an absolute nightmare up until I pulled the wireless card, PSU died, ordered 8GB or FB-Dimm by accident, had to modify the Zalman case for better cooling, Xeon overclocking is a nightmare and doesn't really work...luckily only spent $12 on it...still have yet to try it out though after the vid mod...and now the GPU biting the dust and being resurrected...just one thing after another with this thing







Sucks cause I actually had a Q6600,P5N72-T Premium, 8GB DDR2 800, a GTX 570, 650W PSU...and wouldn't have needed to spend money fixing this thing...but I had literally just given it to the ex's son days before we split. I didn't expect to have to sell my main PC, and I didn't expect the parts I had lying around to be such a nightmare.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I know how that is,my card was a birthday,christmas,and following fathersday present wrapped in 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had to buy a PSU ... I was watching ebay,then realized the new 950's were going for the same as the used 760's on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I bit the bullet & got a warranty,this is a secondary unit.Most games are older I play on it.


I don't really keep on the brand new games anymore...that's why I gave up the 2500K+290X setup...it was nice, but I really barely used it to it's full potential, and I really needed the money at the time. I have been collecting PC games though for about 10 or so years, even more so in the past few, so my collection spans from 15+ years ago, to recent games. Only about 5% of my games really benefited from the 290X rig versus this one. I have about 450 games or something now, console and PC, I don't need to keep up on the latest stuff to keep myself entertained


----------



## voyager

Could someone help me added xeon x3363 microcode to my P5E WS Pro BIOS?

this is the original bios

P5E-WS-ASUS-Pro-1203.zip 795k .zip file


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voyager*
> 
> Could someone help me added xeon x3363 microcode to my P5E WS Pro BIOS?
> 
> this is the original bios
> 
> P5E-WS-ASUS-Pro-1203.zip 795k .zip file


 microcodes-P5E-WS-ASUS-Pro-1203.zip 759k .zip file


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> My 7870 died last night in the middle of a game...this PC has been nothing but bad luck thus far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, looks like GPU is going take precedence over getting another Xeon for my board...going to try baking this thing I guess. I have a strange feeling the guy who sold it to me sold it like this...that he baked it just to get it working long enough to sell it off. Cause I have never had a GPU just randomly die like that, temps were within spec, it wasn't even throttling...anyway, now I am on the lookout for a solid GPU for this rig. But now I am hesitant to buy used...you guys think a GTX 950 would be a decent replacement for the 7870 in my rig? Keep in mind I eventually plan to get a better Xeon in my board, hopefully at or around 4GHz. The board I have is a crossfire board though, but I am kind of hesitant to buy another AMD card now...


Be careful.
I tried baking one of mine. The capacitors popped like popcorn.
Ended up buyingvanother card.
I'm going to try soldering some new ones on soon and see if I can get it working.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Be careful.
> I tried baking one of mine. The capacitors popped like popcorn.
> Ended up buyingvanother card.
> I'm going to try soldering some new ones on soon and see if I can get it working.


use around 200-250f and bake it for like 10 mins. Has worked multiple times for me


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Be careful.
> I tried baking one of mine. The capacitors popped like popcorn.
> Ended up buyingvanother card.
> I'm going to try soldering some new ones on soon and see if I can get it working.


I got it working, the trick is to make sure to keep a close eye on everything, and start at lower heat / shorter time intervals (I did 380 F for 8 minutes and it is up and running now...played some games and everything. But the sour luck continues...just finished upgrading my Mom's computer not long ago...added a better Core 2 Duo, 4GB RAM and an x1900...I used it for about 3 minutes last night, and it shut down in the middle of web browsing...with a bsod referring to ATI driver...well, the motherboard bit the dust. A cap right beside the PCIe slot that has bulged/burst may be the cause, but if not (I'll replace the cap later and see what happens), now I also have to buy a motherboard I can't really afford. So yeah...might be awhile before I get another Xeon and GPU for this rig.


----------



## Stewart=B

EDIT: I just bought a Xeon X5482 for £25 server pull WOW that cannot be a bad buy. Time to do some DIY XD

Fk me!

Was just about to move onto broadwell E CPU, they released the RRP today which are a complete joke. $650 for 6800k.... I still have my old 790i laying around, what is the best CPU I can get into this then? Xeon X5492???


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stewart=B*
> 
> Was just about to move onto broadwell E CPU, they released the RRP today which are a complete joke. $650 for 6800k.... I still have my old 790i laying around, what is the best CPU I can get into this then? Xeon X5492???


Yes if you want best stock performance only. Otherwise, X5470 will be better for overclocking due to 1333MHz FSB strap and 10X multi. Easy 4GHz at stock voltage is achievable on X5470.


----------



## Stewart=B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Yes if you want best stock performance only. Otherwise, X5470 will be better for overclocking due to 1333MHz FSB strap and 10X multi. Easy 4GHz at stock voltage is achievable on X5470.


Ohh cheers m8, I was not aware that some of these xeons do not overclock. I can buy a x5460 for £30 do you think it is better to use this and overclock instead of the x5482? The x5470 is £70 meh


----------



## hurda

Yes.

EDIT:
It's not like the X5482 can't be overlocked, but as mouacyk said you're heavily limited due to starting at 400MHz and the lower multiplier.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stewart=B*
> 
> Ohh cheers m8, I was not aware that some of these xeons do not overclock. I can buy a x5460 for £30 do you think it is better to use this and overclock instead of the x5482? The x5470 is £70 meh


Yes, X5460 is second best for overclocking.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Yes, X5460 is second best for overclocking.


X3380 probably overclocks better than both X5460 and X5470, but by the lack of supply of them one could think that they are banned from ebay.









Anyway, my somewhat subjective opinion based on facts:

X5450 < X3370 = E5450 < X5460 < X5470 <= X3380

Both X3370 and X3380 are LGA775 chips which doesn't require adapter or socket modding.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> X3380 probably overclocks better than both X5460 and X5470, but by the lack of supply of them one could think that they are banned from ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, my somewhat subjective opinion based on facts:
> 
> X5450 < X3370 = E5450 < X5460 < X5470 <= X3380
> 
> Both X3370 and X3380 are LGA775 chips which doesn't require adapter or socket modding.


I'm curious to know why you would consider X3380 equivalent to or better than the X5470. Here's a comparison between the two on cpuworld: http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare_CPUs/Intel_AT80569KJ087N,Intel_AT80574KJ093N/

Most notable to me is the 10x multi on the X5470 vs 9.5x on the X3380.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I'm curious to know why you would consider X3380 equivalent to or better than the X5470. Here's a comparison between the two on cpuworld: http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare_CPUs/Intel_AT80569KJ087N,Intel_AT80574KJ093N/
> 
> Most notable to me is the 10x multi on the X5470 vs 9.5x on the X3380.


30W lower TDP is more important than 0.5x multi.









Anyhow, that X3380 seems like an extremely tough cookie to get, so it's only talk.

On the other hand, X3370 is a good buy for the price you pay ($45 or so) if you have a mobo which hasn't been modded yet.


----------



## Kharnak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> X48 and X38 chipsets only support the X33 series Xeons.


Ah thanks, thank you!
Found an extremely cheap X3360 from a local deal, few bucks, amazing









Now my last problem is I thought I had some DDR2 ram, but I've only got 2x2 GB sticks.

Where would I find DDR2 for not too much?
I've checked ebay/amazon etc, and they're all super overpriced, or it's the "high density" stuff only AMD can run.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kharnak*
> 
> Ah thanks, thank you!
> Found an extremely cheap X3360 from a local deal, few bucks, amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my last problem is I thought I had some DDR2 ram, but I've only got 2x2 GB sticks.
> 
> Where would I find DDR2 for not too much?
> I've checked ebay/amazon etc, and they're all super overpriced, or it's the "high density" stuff only AMD can run.
> 
> Thanks again guys!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/4GB-Elpida-2-x-2GB-PC2-6400U-DDR2-800Mhz-Desktop-Memory-HP-Dell-/141965911921?hash=item210dd3e771:g:QLwAAOSw~oFXF7M5 http://www.ebay.com/itm/4GB-Kingston-2-x-2GB-PC2-6400U-DDR2-800Mhz-Desktop-Memory-HP-Dell/131787512828?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D36471%26meid%3D969208638f3d45b6a2f54c1641ca3abc%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D141965911921 http://www.ebay.com/itm/4GB-Crucial-Lifetime-2-x-2GB-PC2-6400U-DDR2-800Mhz-Desktop-Memory-HP-Dell/131787520403?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D36471%26meid%3D969208638f3d45b6a2f54c1641ca3abc%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D141965911921 http://www.ebay.com/itm/331688946656?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT These are about average for what I always run across when looking.last time I bought any,it was the 24.00set,probably go with the used name brands again for the next 1's.Single sticks run about 10-14 bucks.


----------



## Xtreme512

guys, is thermaltake contac 30 cooler fine for cooling this X5460 at 4GHz?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtreme512*
> 
> guys, is thermaltake contac 30 cooler fine for cooling this X5460 at 4GHz?


yes its enough


----------



## TheRohk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kharnak*
> 
> Ah thanks, thank you!
> Found an extremely cheap X3360 from a local deal, few bucks, amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my last problem is I thought I had some DDR2 ram, but I've only got 2x2 GB sticks.
> 
> Where would I find DDR2 for not too much?
> I've checked ebay/amazon etc, and they're all super overpriced, or it's the "high density" stuff only AMD can run.
> 
> Thanks again guys!


Maybe a recycling center.
just ask friendly if you cann look in the elctronic trash.


----------



## PooPipeBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kharnak*
> 
> Ah thanks, thank you!
> Found an extremely cheap X3360 from a local deal, few bucks, amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my last problem is I thought I had some DDR2 ram, but I've only got 2x2 GB sticks.
> 
> Where would I find DDR2 for not too much?
> I've checked ebay/amazon etc, and they're all super overpriced, or it's the "high density" stuff only AMD can run.
> 
> Thanks again guys!


There's Hynix 2x2GB DDR2-800 on Ebay for US$20.
Sure it costs a bit, but the benefit is that it's brand new DDR2 from a reliable manufacturer.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111718740236?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## DrMoley

Have had success with this on 2 HP motherboards one is in my spare rig for friends to do some LAN gaming and the other is in my storage/vm server. All I had to on both was update the CPU codes in the bios.

*Spare rig specs:*
Motherboard: HP/ASUS G43 IPIEL-LA3
CPU: Xeon E5420
RAM: 6GB DDR3 Generic
HDD: 500GB Seagate
Graphics: Radeon HD4850

*Storage Server:*
Motherboard: HP/ASUS G33 IPIBL-LB
CPU: Xeon L5420
RAM: 8GB DDR2 Generic
BOOT HDD: 320GB Hitachi
Raid Card: HP p400
Storage Disks: 4x2TB Seagate (5.5TB after raid 5)
Network Card: NC360T
Graphics: Onboard

The spare rig has very old hardware but runs our LAN games (C&C Generals, UT2004, UT3) great. I'll upgrade this when parts from my main rig become too old or find cheap more modern graphics cards on eBay. The storage server runs 24/7 and has been on for about 3-4 months so far.

Edit: Wrong CPU models, a bit dim considering what this thread is about.


----------



## jak4

Hi,

I have successfully done the LGA771 mod. But I never updated the BIOS with new microcodes for XEON processors. Now apparently Win 10 x64 does not want to update because CompareExchange128 is missing. Therefore I'm trying to update my ABIT IP35-E to the newest BIOS version from here ftp://91.121.194.115/pub/download/bios/!%20E0%20Stepping%20BIOS%20Updates/ip35%20and%20ip35-e/ replacing the microcodes with 45nm Xeon microcodes as described here: http://www.delidded.com/how-to-update-cpu-microcode-in-award-or-phoenix-bios/.

Sadly if I install the modded BIOS or the original one I can't get windows 7 pro x64 to boot anymore. Reinstalling does not work either. After the first step of the installation is completed and the PC reboots Windows crashes and reboots after/during loadings disk.sys. A clean Win 10 install also fails with unsupported_processor.

Does anyone have some insights?


----------



## DrMoley

Try changing your CE1 and/or EIST (SpeedStep) settings, sometimes the Xeons have issues with this. Have you also reset the CMOS after doing the BIOS update? I noticed when swapping to the E5450 installing Win7 became very slow so I turned off CE1 and EIST and all worked perfectly.

Edit:
When I updated BIOS with microcodes I kept the Core2 versions as well, I believe Xeons are 04, 40 and 44 where Core2s are 10, 11 and 01. Then you just need to make sure you have the right stepping.


----------



## jak4

Yes I did reset the bios. I'll have a look at C1E. I left that setting untouched.

What do you mean "have the right stepping"? I have an X5460 with E0 stepping. The microcodes should not be different for different steppings, or are they?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak4*
> 
> Yes I did reset the bios. I'll have a look at C1E. I left that setting untouched.
> 
> What do you mean "have the right stepping"? I have an X5460 with E0 stepping. The microcodes should not be different for different steppings, or are they?


Good. E0 stepping is generally better than C0.


----------



## DrMoley

They do use a different code I think the E0 is 1067A. I have made a mistake in my previous post, my 2 Xeons are E5420 and L5420 I will update that now.

I usually make sure I have the 775 and 771 codes relating to the stepping. For instance Xeon will be something like 40 1067A and Core2 will be 11 1067A.


----------



## jak4

Sadly disabling C1E didn't work either. I have disabled basically every CPU feature but Win 7 still won't boot.

It's interesting. The last bios that works is ftp://91.121.194.115/pub/download/bios/ip35%20and%20ip35-e/m630a18.zip. If I mod this bios with the 45nm 771 microcodes, windows displays the same behaviour as with the E0 stepping bios (unmodded). So something with the microcodes is up, but I don't have any idea what.


----------



## PooPipeBoy

Turns out that the Xeon X5460 is a great gaming CPU even when paired with an average graphics card.
I was having annoying driver issues with my R9 270X and swapped it out for my GTX 650, and the gaming performance is actually surprisingly good.
Had to overclock the graphics card to get decent fps in Skyrim, but now it's getting an average of 50fps @ 1080p with Ultra settings.
All my other games (modded Minecraft, Driver San Francisco, Shift 2 Unleashed) are at a solid 60fps.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak4*
> 
> Sadly disabling C1E didn't work either. I have disabled basically every CPU feature but Win 7 still won't boot.
> 
> It's interesting. The last bios that works is ftp://91.121.194.115/pub/download/bios/ip35%20and%20ip35-e/m630a18.zip. If I mod this bios with the 45nm 771 microcodes, windows displays the same behaviour as with the E0 stepping bios (unmodded). So something with the microcodes is up, but I don't have any idea what.


the abit ip35 series board are a pain when you touch a fsb setting (double boot resetting the bios). so likely you won t be able to boot when you o/c

for win10 you need to activate No Execute Bit (Disabled Bit).

try to disable C1E from the register by loading in safe mod and changing the START registry value:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Intelppm
START from 3 to 4


----------



## jak4

I'll try that but I can't start Win 7 x64 Pro in Safe mode either if I'm using the E0 bios or a modded version.

I didn't OC the cpu for the reinstall/testing. Before I was running at 3.8 at stock voltage.

I'm pretty sure I had the NX bit enabled for the Win 10 install. I'll check again.


----------



## hurda

*delete*


----------



## jak4

Tried to install Win 10 x64 with NX bit enabled. Got the same error as before: unsupported processor. I tried to boot win7 x64 but it would crash on disk.sys.

To disable C1E in the registry I'll have to reflash a working bios again. Might do that later today,


----------



## hurda

We don't know what your modded BIOSes look like. Maybe there's an error somewhere.

What does CPU-Z show under "Instructions"?

Can you run CoreInfo ( https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/cc835722 ) and paste its output here?


----------



## jak4

I did run coreinfo yesterday in win 7 x64 pro and with the unmodded beta 18 bios. I was definitly missing the compareExchange128 instruction set. My understanding is, that the X5460 does support this but the Abit IP35-E needs a microcode update for the Xeon to enable this for the OS. I'm now going to use the working beta 18 bios and just add the microcode for the X5460 processor. Apart from that I have no clue what else to do.


----------



## hurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak4*
> 
> I did run coreinfo yesterday in win 7 x64 pro and with the unmodded beta 18 bios. I was definitly missing the compareExchange128 instruction set.


That's not what I was really interested in.

What does it say in the first couple of lines? Like

Code:



Code:


Coreinfo v3.31 - Dump information on system CPU and memory topology
Copyright (C) 2008-2014 Mark Russinovich
Sysinternals - www.sysinternals.com

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5450  @ 3.00GHz
Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10, GenuineIntel
Microcode signature: 00000A0B

What about CPU-Z?

The bios in m630a_E0-stepping.zip seems to be missing one microcode for 10676 PlatformID 6.

intelmicrocodelist


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


CPUID=10676 Rev=60C 2008/01/19 CRC=FBAC0F5D Off=E2FE0 Size=1000 Plat=4
CPUID=10676 Rev=60C 2008/01/19 CRC=FBAC0F69 Off=E3FE0 Size=1000 Plat=2
CPUID=10676 Rev=60C 2008/01/19 CRC=FBAC0F6C Off=E4FE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=10677 Rev=705 2008/04/28 CRC=A6DB99DD Off=E5FE0 Size=2000 Plat=4
CPUID=1067A Rev=A07 2008/04/09 CRC=83067F5A Off=E7FE0 Size=2000 Plat=0,4
CPUID=1067A Rev=A07 2008/04/09 CRC=83067F27 Off=E9FE0 Size=2000 Plat=2,6





cbrom


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


C:\Users\user\Downloads\m630a_E0-stepping>cbrom195 "M630A_orig.bin" /d
cbrom195 V1.95 [12/14/07] (C)Phoenix Technologies 2001-2007

              ********   M630A_orig.bin BIOS component ********

 No. Item-Name         Original-Size   Compressed-Size Original-File-Name
================================================================================  0. System BIOS
   20000h(128.00K)                      132F4h(76.74K)  6A79OA1A.BIN
  1. XGROUP CODE       0F4D0h(61.20K)   0A1C6h(40.44K)  awardext.rom
  2. ACPI table        05603h(21.50K)   021E1h(8.47K)   ACPITBL.BIN
  3. YGROUP ROM        0D810h(54.02K)   06C50h(27.08K)  awardeyt.rom
  4. GROUP ROM[ 0]     06710h(25.77K)   02C94h(11.14K)  _EN_CODE.BIN
  5. SETUP0             01E70h(7.61K)   00CE2h(3.22K)   _ITEM.BIN
  6. BIOSF0              01780h(5.88K)  010C0h(4.19K)   _DMI.BIN
  7. 1 PE32 in MB       051C0h(20.44K)  051F0h(20.48K)  MEMINIT.BIN
  8. GV3                0268Dh(9.64K)   00D92h(3.39K)   PPMINIT.ROM
  9. PCI ROM[A]        10000h(64.00K)   09DCDh(39.45K)  DEVICE\STORAGE\I9MS1017.BIN
 10. ISA ROM[1]        04000h(16.00K)   0290Dh(10.26K)  AHCI_ROM.BIN
 11. PCI ROM[B]        03C00h(15.00K)   0250Bh(9.26K)   DEVICE\STORAGE\J368V106.65
 12. PCI ROM[C]        0DA00h(54.50K)   08588h(33.38K)  DEVICE\NETWORK\M56v517.23
 13. LOGO BitMap       4B30Ch(300.76K)  01538h(5.30K)   LOGO\ABITlogoINTEL.BMP
(SP) NCPUCODE          2E400h(185.00K)  2E400h(185.00K) NCPUCODE.BIN

  Total compress code space  = DC000h(880.00K)
  Total compressed code size = 77768h(477.85K)
  Remain compress code space = 648B8h(402.18K)

              ********    M630A_orig.bin Bootblock component ********

 No. Item-Name         Original-Size   Compressed-Size Original-File-Name
================================================================================  1. 1 PE32 IN BB
 051C0h(20.44K)                         051F1h(20.49K)  MEMINIT.BIN

                          ** Micro Code Information **
Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID
------------------|  PGA478 0B   0F65--|  SLOT1  04   0F64--|  PGA478 0F   0F62-SERVER 0B   0F02
PGA478 07   0F61  |  SLOT1  05   0F60  |  SLOT1  04   0F4A  |  SLOT1  03   0F49
SLOT1  03   0F47  |  SLOT1  06   0F44  |  SLOT1  05   0F43  |  SLOT1  03   0F42
SLOT1  17   0F41  |  SLOT1  02   0F37  |  SLOT1  17   0F34  |  SLOT1  0C   0F33
SLOT1  0A   0F32  |  SLOT1  0B   0F31  |  PGA478 12   0F30  |  SLOT1  A3   06FD
SLOT1  B6   06FB  |  SLOT1  82   06F9  |  SLOT1  CB   06F6  |  SLOT1  33   06F5
SLOT1  33   06F5  |  SLOT1  25   06F4  |  SLOT1  26   06F4  |  SLOT1  11   06F1
SLOT1  5A   06F2  |  SLOT1  05   06F0  |  SLOT2  05   06F0  |  SLOT1  05   06F0
SLOT1  38   0661  |  MOBILE 35   0661  |  SLOT1  04   0660  |  PPGA   B6   06FB
PPGA   68   06F7  |  SLOT2  06   0671  |  SLOT1  06   0671  |  PPGA   06   0671
PPGA   04   0674  |  SLOT2  04   0674  |  SLOT1  04   0674  |  PPGA   0C   0676
SLOT2  0C   0676  |  SLOT1  0C   0676  |  PPGA   05   0677  |  SLOT1  07   067A
SLOT1  07   067A  |





I remade the microcodes by throwing out all codes for 1067(6|7|A) and readding all of them.

ip35_ip35-e_m630a_E0-stepping_updated.zip
intelmicrocodelist


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


CPUID=10676 Rev=60F 2010/09/29 CRC=8FE1A246 Off=E2FE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=10676 Rev=60F 2010/09/29 CRC=8FE1A243 Off=E3FE0 Size=1000 Plat=2
CPUID=10676 Rev=60F 2010/09/29 CRC=8FE1A237 Off=E4FE0 Size=1000 Plat=4
CPUID=10676 Rev=60F 2010/09/29 CRC=8FE1A207 Off=E5FE0 Size=1000 Plat=6
CPUID=10677 Rev=70A 2010/09/29 CRC=F3710DB6 Off=E6FE0 Size=1000 Plat=4
CPUID=1067A Rev=A0B 2010/09/28 CRC=B007E7E3 Off=E7FE0 Size=2000 Plat=0,4
CPUID=1067A Rev=A0B 2010/09/28 CRC=B007E7B0 Off=E9FE0 Size=2000 Plat=2,6





cbrom


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


C:\Users\user\Downloads\m630a_E0-stepping>cbrom195 M630A.bin /d
cbrom195 V1.95 [12/14/07] (C)Phoenix Technologies 2001-2007

              ********    M630A.bin BIOS component ********

 No. Item-Name         Original-Size   Compressed-Size Original-File-Name
================================================================================  0. System BIOS
   20000h(128.00K)                      132F4h(76.74K)  6A79OA1A.BIN
  1. XGROUP CODE       0F4D0h(61.20K)   0A1C6h(40.44K)  awardext.rom
  2. ACPI table        05603h(21.50K)   021E1h(8.47K)   ACPITBL.BIN
  3. YGROUP ROM        0D810h(54.02K)   06C50h(27.08K)  awardeyt.rom
  4. GROUP ROM[ 0]     06710h(25.77K)   02C94h(11.14K)  _EN_CODE.BIN
  5. SETUP0             01E70h(7.61K)   00CE2h(3.22K)   _ITEM.BIN
  6. BIOSF0              01780h(5.88K)  010C0h(4.19K)   _DMI.BIN
  7. 1 PE32 in MB       051C0h(20.44K)  051F0h(20.48K)  MEMINIT.BIN
  8. GV3                0268Dh(9.64K)   00D92h(3.39K)   PPMINIT.ROM
  9. PCI ROM[A]        10000h(64.00K)   09DCDh(39.45K)  DEVICE\STORAGE\I9MS1017.BIN
 10. ISA ROM[1]        04000h(16.00K)   0290Dh(10.26K)  AHCI_ROM.BIN
 11. PCI ROM[B]        03C00h(15.00K)   0250Bh(9.26K)   DEVICE\STORAGE\J368V106.65
 12. PCI ROM[C]        0DA00h(54.50K)   08588h(33.38K)  DEVICE\NETWORK\M56v517.23
 13. LOGO BitMap       4B30Ch(300.76K)  01538h(5.30K)   LOGO\ABITlogoINTEL.BMP
(SP) NCPUCODE          2E400h(185.00K)  2E400h(185.00K) NCPUCODE.BIN

  Total compress code space  = DC000h(880.00K)
  Total compressed code size = 77768h(477.85K)
  Remain compress code space = 648B8h(402.18K)

              ********    M630A.bin Bootblock component ********

 No. Item-Name         Original-Size   Compressed-Size Original-File-Name
================================================================================  1. 1 PE32 IN BB
 051C0h(20.44K)                         051F1h(20.49K)  MEMINIT.BIN

                          ** Micro Code Information **
Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID
------------------|  PGA478 0B   0F65--|  SLOT1  04   0F64--|  PGA478 0F   0F62-SERVER 0B   0F02
PGA478 07   0F61  |  SLOT1  05   0F60  |  SLOT1  04   0F4A  |  SLOT1  03   0F49
SLOT1  03   0F47  |  SLOT1  06   0F44  |  SLOT1  05   0F43  |  SLOT1  03   0F42
SLOT1  17   0F41  |  SLOT1  02   0F37  |  SLOT1  17   0F34  |  SLOT1  0C   0F33
SLOT1  0A   0F32  |  SLOT1  0B   0F31  |  PGA478 12   0F30  |  SLOT1  A3   06FD
SLOT1  B6   06FB  |  SLOT1  82   06F9  |  SLOT1  CB   06F6  |  SLOT1  33   06F5
SLOT1  33   06F5  |  SLOT1  25   06F4  |  SLOT1  26   06F4  |  SLOT1  11   06F1
SLOT1  5A   06F2  |  SLOT1  05   06F0  |  SLOT2  05   06F0  |  SLOT1  05   06F0
SLOT1  38   0661  |  MOBILE 35   0661  |  SLOT1  04   0660  |  PPGA   B6   06FB
PPGA   68   06F7  |  SLOT2  06   0671  |  SLOT1  06   0671  |  PPGA   06   0671
PPGA   04   0674  |  SLOT2  04   0674  |  SLOT1  04   0674  |  SLOT1  0F   0676
SLOT2  0F   0676  |  PPGA   0F   0676  |  SLOT1  0F   0676  |  PPGA   0A   0677
SLOT1  0B   067A  |  SLOT1  0B   067A  |





What's weird is that NCPUCODE.BIN is the same size although it got an additional 4KiB-microcode in it.

SEE BELOW

What could also be problematic is that there are duplicate "SLOT1" entries listed for some CPUIDs by cbrom in the original E0-mod and my modded bios, but not in the unmodified M630A_18 BIOS.
Maybe throwing out unneeded LGA775-microcodes could help, too.


----------



## jak4

Okay tried just adding the 771 Microcode for the X5460 (1067a) to the beta a18 bios. It did boot but the microcode did not take hold, meaning I have the exact same processor capabilities as with the unmodded bios.

CPU-Z screenshot: 

Here is the coreinfo output:

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5460 @ 3.16GHz
Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10, GenuineIntel
Microcode signature: 00000A0B
HTT * Hyperthreading enabled
HYPERVISOR - Hypervisor is present
VMX - Supports Intel hardware-assisted virtualization
SVM - Supports AMD hardware-assisted virtualization
X64 * Supports 64-bit mode

SMX - Supports Intel trusted execution
SKINIT - Supports AMD SKINIT

NX * Supports no-execute page protection
SMEP - Supports Supervisor Mode Execution Prevention
SMAP - Supports Supervisor Mode Access Prevention
PAGE1GB - Supports 1 GB large pages
PAE * Supports > 32-bit physical addresses
PAT * Supports Page Attribute Table
PSE * Supports 4 MB pages
PSE36 * Supports > 32-bit address 4 MB pages
PGE * Supports global bit in page tables
SS * Supports bus snooping for cache operations
VME * Supports Virtual-8086 mode
RDWRFSGSBASE - Supports direct GS/FS base access

FPU * Implements i387 floating point instructions
MMX * Supports MMX instruction set
MMXEXT - Implements AMD MMX extensions
3DNOW - Supports 3DNow! instructions
3DNOWEXT - Supports 3DNow! extension instructions
SSE * Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions
SSE2 * Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions 2
SSE3 * Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions 3
SSSE3 * Supports Supplemental SIMD Extensions 3
SSE4a - Supports Streaming SIMDR Extensions 4a
SSE4.1 - Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions 4.1
SSE4.2 - Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions 4.2

AES - Supports AES extensions
AVX - Supports AVX intruction extensions
FMA - Supports FMA extensions using YMM state
MSR * Implements RDMSR/WRMSR instructions
MTRR * Supports Memory Type Range Registers
XSAVE - Supports XSAVE/XRSTOR instructions
OSXSAVE - Supports XSETBV/XGETBV instructions
RDRAND - Supports RDRAND instruction
RDSEED - Supports RDSEED instruction

CMOV * Supports CMOVcc instruction
CLFSH * Supports CLFLUSH instruction
CX8 * Supports compare and exchange 8-byte instructions
CX16 - Supports CMPXCHG16B instruction
BMI1 - Supports bit manipulation extensions 1
BMI2 - Supports bit manipulation extensions 2
ADX - Supports ADCX/ADOX instructions
DCA - Supports prefetch from memory-mapped device
F16C - Supports half-precision instruction
FXSR * Supports FXSAVE/FXSTOR instructions
FFXSR - Supports optimized FXSAVE/FSRSTOR instruction
MONITOR - Supports MONITOR and MWAIT instructions
MOVBE - Supports MOVBE instruction
ERMSB - Supports Enhanced REP MOVSB/STOSB
PCLMULDQ - Supports PCLMULDQ instruction
POPCNT - Supports POPCNT instruction
LZCNT - Supports LZCNT instruction
SEP * Supports fast system call instructions
LAHF-SAHF * Supports LAHF/SAHF instructions in 64-bit mode
HLE - Supports Hardware Lock Elision instructions
RTM - Supports Restricted Transactional Memory instructions

DE * Supports I/O breakpoints including CR4.DE
DTES64 - Can write history of 64-bit branch addresses
DS * Implements memory-resident debug buffer
DS-CPL - Supports Debug Store feature with CPL
PCID - Supports PCIDs and settable CR4.PCIDE
INVPCID - Supports INVPCID instruction
PDCM - Supports Performance Capabilities MSR
RDTSCP - Supports RDTSCP instruction
TSC * Supports RDTSC instruction
TSC-DEADLINE - Local APIC supports one-shot deadline timer
TSC-INVARIANT - TSC runs at constant rate
xTPR - Supports disabling task priority messages

EIST - Supports Enhanced Intel Speedstep
ACPI * Implements MSR for power management
TM * Implements thermal monitor circuitry
TM2 * Implements Thermal Monitor 2 control
APIC * Implements software-accessible local APIC
x2APIC - Supports x2APIC

CNXT-ID - L1 data cache mode adaptive or BIOS

MCE * Supports Machine Check, INT18 and CR4.MCE
MCA * Implements Machine Check Architecture
PBE * Supports use of FERR#/PBE# pin

PSN - Implements 96-bit processor serial number

PREFETCHW * Supports PREFETCHW instruction

Maximum implemented CPUID leaves: 0000000D (Basic), 80000008 (Extended).

Logical to Physical Processor Map:
*--- Physical Processor 0
-*-- Physical Processor 1
--*- Physical Processor 2
---* Physical Processor 3

Logical Processor to Socket Map:
**** Socket 0

Logical Processor to NUMA Node Map:
**** NUMA Node 0

No NUMA nodes.

Logical Processor to Cache Map:
*--- Data Cache 0, Level 1, 32 KB, Assoc 8, LineSize 64
*--- Instruction Cache 0, Level 1, 32 KB, Assoc 8, LineSize 64
-*-- Data Cache 1, Level 1, 32 KB, Assoc 8, LineSize 64
-*-- Instruction Cache 1, Level 1, 32 KB, Assoc 8, LineSize 64
**-- Unified Cache 0, Level 2, 6 MB, Assoc 24, LineSize 64
--*- Data Cache 2, Level 1, 32 KB, Assoc 8, LineSize 64
--*- Instruction Cache 2, Level 1, 32 KB, Assoc 8, LineSize 64
---* Data Cache 3, Level 1, 32 KB, Assoc 8, LineSize 64
---* Instruction Cache 3, Level 1, 32 KB, Assoc 8, LineSize 64
--** Unified Cache 1, Level 2, 6 MB, Assoc 24, LineSize 64

Logical Processor to Group Map:
**** Group 0


----------



## jak4

Which OS are you running. And whats your MB?


----------



## hurda

Updated BIOS:

ip35_ip35-e_m630a_E0-stepping_updated_repack.zip 474k .zip file


Here's the BIOS with unique SLOT1-entries for 10676/1067A:

ip35_ip35-e_m630a_E0-stepping_updated_unique_repack.zip 471k .zip file


intelmicrocodelist


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


CPUID=10676 Rev=60F 2010/09/29 CRC=8FE1A243 Off=E7FE0 Size=1000 Plat=2
CPUID=10676 Rev=60F 2010/09/29 CRC=8FE1A207 Off=E8FE0 Size=1000 Plat=6
CPUID=1067A Rev=A0B 2010/09/28 CRC=B007E7B0 Off=E9FE0 Size=2000 Plat=2,6





cbrom


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


cbrom195 V1.95 [12/14/07] (C)Phoenix Technologies 2001-2007

              ********    M630A.bin BIOS component ********

 No. Item-Name         Original-Size   Compressed-Size Original-File-Name
================================================================================  0. System BIOS
   20000h(128.00K)                      132F4h(76.74K)  6A79OA1A.BIN
  1. XGROUP CODE       0F4D0h(61.20K)   0A1C6h(40.44K)  awardext.rom
  2. ACPI table        05603h(21.50K)   021E1h(8.47K)   ACPITBL.BIN
  3. YGROUP ROM        0D810h(54.02K)   06C50h(27.08K)  awardeyt.rom
  4. GROUP ROM[ 0]     06710h(25.77K)   02C94h(11.14K)  _EN_CODE.BIN
  5. SETUP0             01E70h(7.61K)   00CE2h(3.22K)   _ITEM.BIN
  6. BIOSF0              01780h(5.88K)  010C0h(4.19K)   _DMI.BIN
  7. 1 PE32 in MB       051C0h(20.44K)  051F0h(20.48K)  MEMINIT.BIN
  8. GV3                0268Dh(9.64K)   00D92h(3.39K)   PPMINIT.ROM
  9. PCI ROM[A]        10000h(64.00K)   09DCDh(39.45K)  DEVICE\STORAGE\I9MS1017.BIN
 10. ISA ROM[1]        04000h(16.00K)   0290Dh(10.26K)  AHCI_ROM.BIN
 11. PCI ROM[B]        03C00h(15.00K)   0250Bh(9.26K)   DEVICE\STORAGE\J368V106.65
 12. PCI ROM[C]        0DA00h(54.50K)   08588h(33.38K)  DEVICE\NETWORK\M56v517.23
 13. LOGO BitMap       4B30Ch(300.76K)  01538h(5.30K)   LOGO\ABITlogoINTEL.BMP
(SP) NCPUCODE          29400h(165.00K)  29400h(165.00K) NCPUCODE.BIN

  Total compress code space  = DC000h(880.00K)
  Total compressed code size = 72768h(457.85K)
  Remain compress code space = 698B8h(422.18K)

              ********    M630A.bin Bootblock component ********

 No. Item-Name         Original-Size   Compressed-Size Original-File-Name
================================================================================  1. 1 PE32 IN BB
 051C0h(20.44K)                         051F1h(20.49K)  MEMINIT.BIN

                          ** Micro Code Information **
Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID
------------------|  PGA478 0B   0F65--|  SLOT1  04   0F64--|  PGA478 0F   0F62-SERVER 0B   0F02
PGA478 07   0F61  |  SLOT1  05   0F60  |  SLOT1  04   0F4A  |  SLOT1  03   0F49
SLOT1  03   0F47  |  SLOT1  06   0F44  |  SLOT1  05   0F43  |  SLOT1  03   0F42
SLOT1  17   0F41  |  SLOT1  02   0F37  |  SLOT1  17   0F34  |  SLOT1  0C   0F33
SLOT1  0A   0F32  |  SLOT1  0B   0F31  |  PGA478 12   0F30  |  SLOT1  A3   06FD
SLOT1  B6   06FB  |  SLOT1  82   06F9  |  SLOT1  CB   06F6  |  SLOT1  33   06F5
SLOT1  33   06F5  |  SLOT1  25   06F4  |  SLOT1  26   06F4  |  SLOT1  11   06F1
SLOT1  5A   06F2  |  SLOT1  05   06F0  |  SLOT2  05   06F0  |  SLOT1  05   06F0
SLOT1  38   0661  |  MOBILE 35   0661  |  SLOT1  04   0660  |  PPGA   B6   06FB
PPGA   68   06F7  |  SLOT2  06   0671  |  SLOT1  06   0671  |  PPGA   06   0671
PPGA   04   0674  |  SLOT2  04   0674  |  SLOT1  04   0674  |  SLOT2  0F   0676
SLOT1  0F   0676  |  SLOT1  0B   067A  |


----------



## hurda

@jak4 please redownload the files as I forgot to pack a file before.


----------



## jak4

Just in Time. Was already preparing the usb stick. Trying it now.

Edit: have to postpone for 30 minutes.


----------



## jak4

BTW: Thanks for the help!


----------



## jak4

Sweet Jesus. It worked. How did you do that? You need to write it down here so others might profit as well.

THANK YOU SO MUCH.

BTW I used the ip35_ip35-e_m630a_E0-stepping_updated_unique_repack.zip 471k .zip BIOS.

So, Win 10 x64 has finally loaded and is installing. Still not out of the woods yet, but it's looking GOOOD.

Edit: Incredible, Win 10 x64 Pro installed without a hitch. Wuhuuuu. Thanks again hurda!


----------



## Revhead

Anyone kick me off with a start up template for the X5470 on a EP45-UD3P?
Trying to get my head around the Gigabyte terminology after a P5Q.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## hurda

Next time try the search first, as there are at least three copies of a modded BIOS for that board in this thread.


----------



## icanhasburgers

In the end the ASUS Striker II Formula I bought was ridden with the dreadful 'CPU INIT' post error and could not be solved. With that in mind, how does the EVGA 790 SLI FTW fair with an E5450? Are there any BIOSs laying around ready to go for such a pairing?

Thanks.


----------



## schuck6566

Just want another opinion, running a gigabyte GA EP35 DS3R with a X5470 slbbf and 4x2Gb of ddr2 6400. For some reason,I CAN'T get a stable clock over 3.64 (10x 364 ) I've tried locking the memory multi to 2.0 to keep it from overclocking too much, tried increasing voltage to CPU,DDR,FSB,evenMCH.Tried seperately and in all combos I could try without going too high on voltages.Right now 3.64 is stable with plus .2 volts on ddr, +.1 on MCH,+1on FSB,and 1.31875 cpu voltage in bios. Ce1,EIST,and thermal ARE enabled now, because disabling made no difference when trying to increase.(I re-enabled when set back to stable clock & retested,still stable) I took cpu voltages up to 1.38 and couldn't even get 3.7 stable 1 complete test.(core 4 crashed on test1,core 3 crashed on test 2) So,Unless someone can figure some other possibility, I figure the chip is just worn. I can live with the 3.6 ish range if it is the chip. Any thoughts???


----------



## mouacyk

4x2GB is a stressful RAM configuration. I would recommend you make sure your RAM is stable at stock CPU settings first. Often time, the NB needs around 1.4v for NB with this much RAM. And if your RAM voltage at stock is 1.8v, you may need 1.85v - 1.9v to be stable in 4 dimms.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> 4x2GB is a stressful RAM configuration. I would recommend you make sure your RAM is stable at stock CPU settings first. Often time, the NB needs around 1.4v for NB with this much RAM. And if your RAM voltage at stock is 1.8v, you may need 1.85v - 1.9v to be stable in 4 dimms.


With the ram being over clocked, I increased the voltage by +.2. When running,ram voltage is 1.95 on average during testing.(overclock sets ram to 860-870's) I'll try running mem test to make sure it's stable.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Start with just tuning your CPU overclock, just turn the RAM to its lowest divider for now and worry about getting your CPU overclock stable at the clocks you want. Also, what are your voltage readings on load? Not just what you set in BIOS...with "vdroop", especially on an older board, you are likely well below your settings. I know on my board I can get as much as 0.05-0.06V variance on the vcore, for example. Also, you really should fill out your system specs so people don't have to ask things like what power supply and what model RAM, for example.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Start with just tuning your CPU overclock, just turn the RAM to its lowest divider for now and worry about getting your CPU overclock stable at the clocks you want. Also, what are your voltage readings on load? Not just what you set in BIOS...with "vdroop", especially on an older board, you are likely well below your settings. I know on my board I can get as much as 0.05-0.06V variance on the vcore, for example. Also, you really should fill out your system specs so people don't have to ask things like what power supply and what model RAM, for example.


Here's a screenshot of HWMonitor running with GOG& STEAM in background, and Prime 95 running @ same time. voltages run 1.216-1.232 under load and normally only dip to 1.20.When I had it set lower,it would dip to 1.84, but still wouldn't crash in prime with the clocks @ 3.63 or under. RAM = 2 sticks Nanya PC2 6400, 1 stick Elpida PC2 6400, 1 stick Micron Technology PC2 6400.And a shot of the Memory timings,slot 1 is same as slot 3.Both are nanya.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Here's a screenshot of HWMonitor running with GOG& STEAM in background, and Prime 95 running @ same time. voltages run 1.216-1.232 under load and normally only dip to 1.20.When I had it set lower,it would dip to 1.84, but still wouldn't crash in prime with the clocks @ 3.63 or under. RAM = 2 sticks Nanya PC2 6400, 1 stick Elpida PC2 6400, 1 stick Micron Technology PC2 6400.And a shot of the Memory timings,slot 1 is same as slot 3.Both are nanya.


I'd first start with removing the two mismatch sticks of RAM...and I would also up the Vcore if you can...if you are trying for more than 3.6GHz at "1.216V" after vdroop, that is the likely cause right there. I doubt you are going to get much higher at just 1.2V...I still haven't been able to overclock my Xeons yet though on my board, so maybe some one else can chime in...but that just seems way too low. I would be guessing around 1.275-1.3V when you are getting so close to 4GHz...and again, just set your RAM to the lowest divider (but still remove the mismatch sticks for now as well) until you get your CPU overclock tuned. You are trying to figure out too many variables that all affect stability at once, and it's going to give you a headache, if it hasn't already. And I really do suggest you fill out your system specs, it makes things a ton easier when you are asking for help...


----------



## biuro74

Hello everyone,

Never tried Xeon mod for 775, but today I "did" one trial.
My story is ridiculous: I've purchased s775 mobo + Xeon 5130 (dual core) for my son, but some time ago I've upgraded CPU to E8400. With this upgrade, I've updated BIOS to newest one... and later I've noticed it was a mistake as vendor didn't support Xeons in official BIOSes. Now I want to pair this mobo and CPU, so it's why I've done 2 things today:
1) tried to mod latest BIOS with method 1, but I failed due to "no room in BIOS" error, so I've repeated all steps again, but added support for 06F6h CPUs only. Whole process succeeded,
2) modded latest BIOS with method 2, and succeeded again.

However, neither BIOS detects Xeon. Mobo boots up with E8400 with no issues, but with Xeon populated - no joy (powers up, but memory sticks are not initialized , so POST stops before displaying anything on screen = which is blank). I must admit, it won't post with old P4/s775 as well and I'm wondering if there's a chance both CPUs simply died in my box, where I stored them in sloppy way (no sponge, or anything else, just CPU between other stuff.. normally I don't do this, but I didn't expect I'd need them again). Xeon does have its sticker underneath.

My mobo is Foxconn G31MX-K. Does anybody have modded (and working 100%) BIOS for this ? I'd like to eliminate my bad modding.

Thanks.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I'd first start with removing the two mismatch sticks of RAM...and I would also up the Vcore if you can...if you are trying for more than 3.6GHz at "1.216V" after vdroop, that is the likely cause right there. I doubt you are going to get much higher at just 1.2V...I still haven't been able to overclock my Xeons yet though on my board, so maybe some one else can chime in...but that just seems way too low. I would be guessing around 1.275-1.3V when you are getting so close to 4GHz...and again, just set your RAM to the lowest divider (but still remove the mismatch sticks for now as well) until you get your CPU overclock tuned. You are trying to figure out too many variables that all affect stability at once, and it's going to give you a headache, if it hasn't already. And I really do suggest you fill out your system specs, it makes things a ton easier when you are asking for help...


'K, First,I ran just the 4Gb Nanya locked down @ 2.0 multiplier,and Pumper the CPU voltage up to 1.4 in the bios. It ran over an hour solid @ 3.67(normally crashes in first 30 to 50 anything over 3.65) Sooo, I took another pair of Micron 2 Gb sticks, placed them so Nanya is in 1 channel,Micron in 2nd channel, Restarted, and over an hour so far. I think it was not having the memory locked down,and being afraid to crank the voltage up enough(I had TWO atx extensions melt on me when settings were on auto & I used cheap products)







The temps are pushing 60 under load in a 75 degree room with the side panel off,so I'll probably skip going higher for now(with a water cooler) Justglad to see the problem was me,not the equipment so much.







LOL, too soon,hour an 25 gave core failure(result .5,.4 or less expected.hardware failure...) will try turned down to 366,if still crashes,will try just 4 Gb nanya.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Anyone kick me off with a start up template for the X5470 on a EP45-UD3P?
> Trying to get my head around the Gigabyte terminology after a P5Q.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


for a kick-off start at 4 Ghz:

fsb 400
LLC ON
mch (nb) 1.20 V
fsb term (vtt) 1.20 V
cpu ref auto
cpu pll 1.50
Vcore 1.25 (or the normal value= Vid) to start with
dram 800
dram timings / voltage = whatever your ram needs

c1e = off
c2e = off
c-state tech = off


----------



## hurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biuro74*
> 
> My mobo is Foxconn G31MX-K. Does anybody have modded (and working 100%) BIOS for this ? I'd like to eliminate my bad modding.
> 
> Thanks.


Check http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> for a kick-off start at 4 Ghz:
> 
> fsb 400
> LLC ON
> mch (nb) 1.20 V
> fsb term (vtt) 1.20 V
> cpu ref auto
> cpu pll 1.50
> Vcore 1.25 (or the normal value= Vid) to start with
> dram 800
> dram timings / voltage = whatever your ram needs
> 
> c1e = off
> c2e = off
> c-state tech = off


Wow. Thanks for that.
I struggled to get my P5Q stable at 4.0Ghz.
These settings got me there straight away on the UD3P. Been running P95 small test without a hiccup for over 2 hours now.
The X5470 runs hotter than my E5450 at the same speed though - 72C max at the moment at 100 per cent load (E5450 62C)


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Wow. Thanks for that.
> I struggled to get my P5Q stable at 4.0Ghz.
> These settings got me there straight away on the UD3P. Been running P95 small test without a hiccup for over 2 hours now.
> The X5470 runs hotter than my E5450 at the same speed though - 72C max at the moment at 100 per cent load (E5450 62C)


well for "only" 400 fsb,m you could decrease the fsb term and mch a bit.
for 450, something like 1.24 ./ 1.24 each should be enough, with a small bump of the cpu ref at 0.78 V if I remember well. at least what my 3x ud3p and one ep45t ud3r needed


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> 4x2GB is a stressful RAM configuration. I would recommend you make sure your RAM is stable at stock CPU settings first. Often time, the NB needs around 1.4v for NB with this much RAM. And if your RAM voltage at stock is 1.8v, you may need 1.85v - 1.9v to be stable in 4 dimms.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Start with just tuning your CPU overclock, just turn the RAM to its lowest divider for now and worry about getting your CPU overclock stable at the clocks you want. Also, what are your voltage readings on load? Not just what you set in BIOS...with "vdroop", especially on an older board, you are likely well below your settings. I know on my board I can get as much as 0.05-0.06V variance on the vcore, for example. Also, you really should fill out your system specs so people don't have to ask things like what power supply and what model RAM, for example.[/quote Well,I figured I'd ck the cpu anyway.Replaced it with an e5450 and it's just passed 5 hours on prime95 blend test clocked up to 3.71. Think I'll just stick with this here & use the 5470 @ base clocks later in a different mobo.


----------



## Revhead

Can anyone with a GA-EP45-UD3P recommend a plan for connecting case fans.
Just wondering what fans should be connected to what motherboard headers, in case it makes a difference.
Board has 1 x 4 pin CPU header, 1 x 3 pin 12v PWR header, and 2 x SYS headers (one of which is 3 pin 12v and the other 4 pin 5v).
Something I've never really given a lot of thought to before?


----------



## biuro74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurda*
> 
> Check http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/


Thanks, I've downloaded it, but apparently mobo is broken as some artifacts prevent it from going past the POST screen... so problem solved somehow. Both binned.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Can anyone with a GA-EP45-UD3P recommend a plan for connecting case fans.
> Just wondering what fans should be connected to what motherboard headers, in case it makes a difference.
> Board has 1 x 4 pin CPU header, 1 x 3 pin 12v PWR header, and 2 x SYS headers (one of which is 3 pin 12v and the other 4 pin 5v).
> Something I've never really given a lot of thought to before?


try and see...
the sysfan 4 pin (and cpu 4 pins) can be bios-regulated, not the other 3 pins


----------



## mehks

gyus hello, this is my first post. As i seen on many posts many guys managed to overclock their *x5460*. no manner how hard i tried by copying their setting or with a plain fsb and vcore increase i did not manage to get it stable even at a slightest overclock (3.2~3.6)at a *Asus P5K Motherboard*. These are my current settings for a 3.6 overclock goal.am i even close to my goal?



High Resolution image

http://i.imgur.com/9vGRZ5j.jpg


----------



## hurda

What are you using for cooling?


----------



## mehks

Its a the stock intel aircooler, but i have already managed to overclock my previous cpu on that cooler. when i overclock my x5460 just over the default clock it fails also, temps aint changing either way :/


----------



## hurda

And your previous CPU was ...?
Are the temps in CoreTemp with Tj max adjusted to 85°C?

Anyway, I doubt a stock Intel cooler can handle a X5460 OC'd to 3.6 or 3.6GHz.


----------



## mehks

it was an e4700, you might be right but atm im trying to oc it at 3.6 i've vcore to 1.35 just for testing and i would go lower if it was stable


----------



## hurda

E4700 has TDP of 65W. No wonder the stock-cooler was enough.

Trying to OC is rather useless if the cooling isn't appropriate.


----------



## mehks

how do i set CoreInfo with Tj max adjusted at 85? i bet this is an optional for monitoring right?


----------



## hurda

Meant CoreTemp, not CoreInfo.

Options - Adjust offsets - Enter -15.


----------



## 4everAnoob

So today a GA-EP45T-UD3R came up and even though I have an X58 6 core system for a long while now I just had to get it....
I had hoped these 775 CPU would become cheaper more quickly but they still aren't that cheap.. X5470 is still more than 50 bucks I see.
For example a X5550 for 1366 can be had for less than 15 bucks shipped. X5650 is also hardly more expensive than a X5470.
So I will have to test it using my X3363 for now which is pretty nice too I guess.

Oh yeah and I bought a i5 2500 for €35 and it kills any socket 775 system xD but yeah I guess it is also rather boring so.
I guess what I want to say is in my opinion socket 775 is truly obsolete now, considering the low cost of much newer parts (if you get lucky).


----------



## mehks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurda*
> 
> Meant CoreTemp, not CoreInfo.
> 
> Options - Adjust offsets - Enter -15.


you mean +15 since the current value is 100


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehks*
> 
> you mean +15 since the current value is 100


100+15=85?

NOT.


----------



## hurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehks*
> 
> you mean +15 since the current value is 100


The temperature-sensors are giving back the difference to a set maximum value, like "40 degrees away from Tj max".
Programs like CoreTemp are using that difference to calculate the temperature as it is.
CoreTemp is assuming 100°C, but the real Tj max is 85°C.
So without adjustment all values are shown to be 15 degrees higher than they really are.
And that's why you have to offset the values by -15.

But all of this won't help when you're trying to cool an OC'd X5460 with a stock cooler.


----------



## mehks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurda*
> 
> The temperature-sensors are giving back the difference to a set maximum value, like "40 degrees away from Tj max".
> Programs like CoreTemp are using that difference to calculate the temperature as it is.
> CoreTemp is assuming 100°C, but the real Tj max is 85°C.
> So without adjustment all values are shown to be 15 degrees higher than they really are.
> And that's why you have to offset the values by -15.
> 
> But all of this won't help when you're trying to cool an OC'd X5460 with a stock cooler.


i believe all the cpus can run at 80 degrees which my temperature is


----------



## mehks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> 100+15=85?
> 
> NOT.


Since tjmax was 100 and by subscracting 15 the tjmax was still 100 i thought you needed to increase the shown temps to have a correct warning when cpu reaching 100


----------



## hurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehks*
> 
> i believe all the cpus can run at 80 degrees which my temperature is


Have fun.


----------



## mehks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurda*
> 
> Have fun.


too salty brah


----------



## SmOgER

Actually what would be a fun experiment is someone getting a cheap CPU like E5410 and running it 24/7 at it's tjMax to see how it would hold on.









But I'am afraid there probably wouldn't be any fireworks and after months of running it at that worst case scenario it will degrade but probably still not to the point of throwing errors on stock settings (given all the extra margin of VID it comes with from the factory).


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Actually what would be a fun experiment is someone getting a cheap CPU like E5410 and running it 24/7 at it's tjMax to see how it would hold on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'am afraid there probably wouldn't be any fireworks and after months of running it at that worst case scenario it will degrade but probably still not to the point of throwing errors on stock settings (given all the extra margin of VID it comes with from the factory).


i think it would degrade at worst and probably would take a long time tbh. When i was on core 2 i ran 1.47 vcore daily on a e8400 for 2 years straight no problems.. Chips can handle alot more than people think. same processor saw 95 c before multiple times when i was on stock cooler overclocking


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> I guess what I want to say is in my opinion socket 775 is truly obsolete now, considering the low cost of much newer parts (if you get lucky).


I have another perspective. I feel that socket 775 is certainly aged however it still has some PCI-e lane advantages over newer parts. A 790i chipset for example supports 4-way SLI with 60 PCI-e 2.0 lanes. S775 doesn't offer PCI-e 3.0 but we never really needed it in the first place, we still don't exceed PCI-e 2.0 16x bandwidth with even a 980Ti. USB 3.0, who REALLY cares TBH. Get a PCI-e expansion if needed bad enough. If you're a gamer, you still really don't need more than 4 cores. 8GB max memory, that's where this gen takes a hit.. Some are able to get 16GB to work but the majority I think are stuck at 8GB max. Is there really any game that REQUIRES more than 8GB even today? Socket 775 may actually gain some additional strength believe it or not. New APIs such as DX12 and Vulkan (the corner I'm in) will free GPU from the bottlenecks caused by draw call limitations. GPUs under these new APIs will no longer require CPU draw calls. This will effective improve GPU performance AND CPU performance as it is far less workload for the CPU. It's shaping up to be a potential shot of adrenaline in all aged PCs...

PS. Vulkan doesn't require Winblows10. It works just fine on Windows 7/8









*If you were nutty enough* to install (2)GTX 980Ti's in SLI on the S775 platform you'd notice something interesting... 1920x1080 performance is extremely CPU bound (draw call limited) when benchmarking but for GAMES it's only an issue if you're seeking over 60fps... I think it's safe to say that most gamers want VSYNC ON and most digital panels max @ 60Hz.

You'd probably think that S775 would never be able to play in the 4K sandbox either.. but when running at 4K resolution it's surprisingly strong and able to maintain a VSYNC ON framerate of 60fps most of the time with some occasional dips.



Spoiler: Videos with (2)980Ti in SLI with X5470



*EDIT:* I forgot to mention, these are @ MAXIMUM settings too.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> I have another perspective. I feel that socket 775 is certainly aged however it still has some PCI-e lane advantages over newer parts. A 790i chipset for example supports 4-way SLI with 60 PCI-e 2.0 lanes. S775 doesn't offer PCI-e 3.0 but we never really needed it in the first place, we still don't exceed PCI-e 2.0 16x bandwidth with even a 980Ti. USB 3.0, who REALLY cares TBH. Get a PCI-e expansion if needed bad enough. If you're a gamer, you still really don't need more than 4 cores. 8GB max memory, that's where this gen takes a hit.. Some are able to get 16GB to work but the majority I think are stuck at 8GB max. Is there really any game that REQUIRES more than 8GB even today? Socket 775 may actually gain some additional strength believe it or not. New APIs such as DX12 and Vulkan (the corner I'm in) will free GPU from the bottlenecks caused by draw call limitations. GPUs under these new APIs will no longer require CPU draw calls. This will effective improve GPU performance AND CPU performance as it is far less workload for the CPU. It's shaping up to be a potential shot of adrenaline in all aged PCs...
> 
> PS. Vulkan doesn't require Winblows10. It works just fine on Windows 7/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you were nutty enough* to install (2)GTX 980Ti's in SLI on the S775 platform you'd notice something interesting... 1920x1080 performance is extremely CPU bound (draw call limited) when benchmarking but for GAMES it's only an issue if you're seeking over 60fps... I think it's safe to say that most gamers want VSYNC ON and most digital panels max @ 60Hz.
> 
> You'd probably think that S775 would never be able to play in the 4K sandbox either.. but when running at 4K resolution it's surprisingly strong and able to maintain a VSYNC ON framerate of 60fps most of the time with some occasional dips.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Videos with (2)980Ti in SLI with X5470


yes but the people these days that have bought into the 144 hz hype will want to cap 144 nonstop and that aint happening on 775 at 4k no matter what. honestly i never would have upgraded from 775 if my motherboard didnt fry and i didnt get a hell of a deal on my fx 8350 system and my x58 setup before that. Im talking sub 100 dollars for both setups combined.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> yes but the people these days that have bought into the 144 hz hype will want to cap 144 nonstop and that aint happening on 775 at 4k no matter what. honestly i never would have upgraded from 775 if my motherboard didnt fry and i didnt get a hell of a deal on my fx 8350 system and my x58 setup before that. Im talking sub 100 dollars for both setups combined.


FYI - There is no such thing as a 144Hz 4K monitors... and even if there were (2) 980Ti's with the fastest system available couldn't reach 144fps @ 4k









I have an x79 system now as my main PC but I still have 2 S775 systems that run.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> FYI - There is no such thing as a 144Hz 4K monitors... and even if there were (2) 980Ti's with the fastest system available couldn't reach 144fps @ 4k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an x79 system now as my main PC but I still have 2 S775 systems that run.


what. I figured there were 144 hz 4k by now lol. Oops. 775 is love 775 is life lol. I miss the days when a 4.7ghz e8400 was the bees knees.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Going to pick up a dual 771 board today...an Intel S5000PSL that supports 5400 series Xeons. Was only $40, so really, I only bought it to play with. Curious how a couple X5470 would perform with it. I know there won't be any overclocking, but it does have some PCIe slots and looks like a fairly standard layout.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehks*
> 
> gyus hello, this is my first post. As i seen on many posts many guys managed to overclock their *x5460*. no manner how hard i tried by copying their setting or with a plain fsb and vcore increase i did not manage to get it stable even at a slightest overclock (3.2~3.6)at a *Asus P5K Motherboard*. These are my current settings for a 3.6 overclock goal.am i even close to my goal?
> 
> 
> 
> High Resolution image
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/9vGRZ5j.jpg


No matter how hard you will try, the P5K board has such a large Vdroop and Vdrop that your efforts will be in vain. look you have 1.24 V in idle for 1.35 v in bios. Under load you probably drop below 1.20. I had up to 180 mV total drop on a P5K... After pencil modding I was close to 0...

Pencil mod the board, with a 2B pencil, it is easy. Just rub a few times on specific components near the EPU chip and check the results in term of smaller Vdrop, etc. Ideally check with a ohm-meter.

yours should look like this, and the 2 components to cover with 2B graphite are those highlighted with a color:
http://overclockpk.blogspot.fr/2008/07/vdropvdroop-pencil-mod-for-asus-p5k-v.html


----------



## mehks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> No matter how hard you will try, the P5K board has such a large Vdroop and Vdrop that your efforts will be in vain. look you have 1.24 V in idle for 1.35 v in bios. Under load you probably drop below 1.20. I had up to 180 mV total drop on a P5K... After pencil modding I was close to 0...
> 
> Pencil mod the board, with a 2B pencil, it is easy. Just rub a few times on specific components near the EPU chip and check the results in term of smaller Vdrop, etc. Ideally check with a ohm-meter.
> 
> yours should look like this, and the 2 components to cover with 2B graphite are those highlighted with a color:
> http://overclockpk.blogspot.fr/2008/07/vdropvdroop-pencil-mod-for-asus-p5k-v.html


i bet the pencil mod wont be permanent, right? :S

and lets say i do this mod, i bet the rest of my setting are a bit off, not talking only for the vcore, all volage settign are a bit overvoltage, right?

are there some maximum safe voltage values?

would you suggest to seal the graphite on the resistors heatpad?


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehks*
> 
> i bet the pencil mod wont be permanent, right? :S
> 
> and lets say i do this mod, i bet the rest of my setting are a bit off, not talking only for the vcore, all volage settign are a bit overvoltage, right?
> 
> are there some maximum safe voltage values?
> 
> would you suggest to seal the graphite on the resistors heatpad?


unless you wipe it off, it should stay. graphite does not oxidie unless it forms CO or CO2 at high temperatures ... (which are volatile)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehks*
> 
> Since tjmax was 100 and by subscracting 15 the tjmax was still 100 i thought you needed to increase the shown temps to have a correct warning when cpu reaching 100


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehks*
> 
> i believe all the cpus can run at 80 degrees which my temperature is


Even if it CAN run @ 80degrees in your current settings.(actuall U showed 80 &82 for max temps) minus the 15 degress that leaves you @ 65 & 67 degrees. max Tcase is 63 degress for your cpu.(Case Temperature is the maximum temperature allowed at the processor Integrated Heat Spreader (IHS). ) YOU have CPU TM enabbled in your settings. THAT reduces voltage and clock if the CPU gets ABOVE MAXIMUM temps! It changes your clocks to reduce the heat. You NEED a better heat sink. A Zalman,or something like the coolermaster evo 212 even. Can be found for under $25.00 U.S. and should let you run without over heating. Notice the difference in size between the stock xron cooler and stock dual core cooler in the pics I included. TWICE the height on the xeon!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Actually what would be a fun experiment is someone getting a cheap CPU like E5410 and running it 24/7 at it's tjMax to see how it would hold on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'am afraid there probably wouldn't be any fireworks and after months of running it at that worst case scenario it will degrade but probably still not to the point of throwing errors on stock settings (given all the extra margin of VID it comes with from the factory).


Well, not with Xeon but I have seen one. Not 24/7 for sure but with p95 running in the background if I remember correctly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mehks*
> 
> Since tjmax was 100 and by subscracting 15 the tjmax was still 100 i thought you needed to increase the shown temps to have a correct warning when cpu reaching 100
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mehks*
> 
> i believe all the cpus can run at 80 degrees which my temperature is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it CAN run @ 80degrees in your current settings.(actuall U showed 80 &82 for max temps) minus the 15 degress that leaves you @ 65 & 67 degrees. max Tcase is 63 degress for your cpu.(Case Temperature is the maximum temperature allowed at the processor Integrated Heat Spreader (IHS). ) YOU have CPU TM enabbled in your settings. THAT reduces voltage and clock if the CPU gets ABOVE MAXIMUM temps! It changes your clocks to reduce the heat. You NEED a better heat sink. A Zalman,or something like the coolermaster evo 212 even. Can be found for under $25.00 U.S. and should let you run without over heating. Notice the difference in size between the stock xron cooler and stock dual core cooler in the pics I included. TWICE the height on the xeon!
Click to expand...

Tcase is not core temperature. Tcase is the temperature measurement in the center of the heat spreader. Tcase Max is the maximum temperature that the Tcase sensor should reach. This means that Intel have determined, for example for X5460, when core peak temperature is keep under TJmax, Tcase will remain at or near 63C.

Core temperature calculated based on the output from the Digital Thermal Sensor (DTS) using the formula *core temp = (Tjunction Max - DTS output)*. The core temperature you quoted is calculated based on this formula. Even if he is using/set wrong TJmax, the distance to TJmax still exactly the same. So in any case, his CPU is not at the thermal throttling point.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Yeah, looks like I am going to end up just using the E5430's in the dual 771 board. For now anyway...I already have one I paid $12, converted it with the sticker and ran it in the board in my sig for a bit. Board wasn't too great with the Xeon, so I ended up just using the Q6700 instead. Anyway...contacted the guy who I got the E5430 from and he says he has another one, so going to pick up my board shortly (which sold as working with an 5400 series Xeon included, so I know it's the right revision for the harpertown CPU). Checking to see if the guy might also have some cheap RAM for it...I already have 8GB of FB-DIMM I bought by mistake. But if I can get another 8GB for fairly cheap I might grab that as well.

EDIT - got the board and both E5430, now just have to dig out some RAM and see if I can get everything running. The guy I got the board from (for only $40 CAN) also threw in the two coolers and backplate, saving me another $30 or so. All in all, I will have about $85 in for the board, 2xCPU, and 8GB DDR2 667 (will get more RAM eventually). Not bad I don't think. Keep in mind I eventually plan to sell of the E5430 and replace them with X5470...just wanted to make sure everything works first. Also, all prices are Canadian, so quite a bit lower in USD.


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Yeah, looks like I am going to end up just using the E5430's in the dual 771 board. For now anyway...I already have one I paid $12, converted it with the sticker and ran it in the board in my sig for a bit. Board wasn't too great with the Xeon, so I ended up just using the Q6700 instead. Anyway...contacted the guy who I got the E5430 from and he says he has another one, so going to pick up my board shortly (which sold as working with an 5400 series Xeon included, so I know it's the right revision for the harpertown CPU). Checking to see if the guy might also have some cheap RAM for it...I already have 8GB of FB-DIMM I bought by mistake. But if I can get another 8GB for fairly cheap I might grab that as well.
> 
> EDIT - got the board and both E5430, now just have to dig out some RAM and see if I can get everything running. The guy I got the board from (for only $40 CAN) also threw in the two coolers and backplate, saving me another $30 or so. All in all, I will have about $85 in for the board, 2xCPU, and 8GB DDR2 667 (will get more RAM eventually). Not bad I don't think. Keep in mind I eventually plan to sell of the E5430 and replace them with X5470...just wanted to make sure everything works first. Also, all prices are Canadian, so quite a bit lower in USD.


Congrats, man.


----------



## 4everAnoob

Could anyone with a 4GHz+ CPU be so kind to run a quick CPU-z in-built benchmark for me and post the single and multi threaded scores?
I am curious how it compares to other platforms.


----------



## schuck6566

Those temps he posted were under less then 70% load, and his cpuTin was 76 @ 33% total cpu load.Even minus the 15,wouldn't that STILL be placing it @ 61 under33% load for the case temp? Or Am I wrong on what that 1 is? (haven't been doing this long,still learning the finer points) Replying to KIZWAN's reply to my reply.... (what a tangled web we weave...)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Yeah, looks like I am going to end up just using the E5430's in the dual 771 board. For now anyway...I already have one I paid $12, converted it with the sticker and ran it in the board in my sig for a bit. Board wasn't too great with the Xeon, so I ended up just using the Q6700 instead. Anyway...contacted the guy who I got the E5430 from and he says he has another one, so going to pick up my board shortly (which sold as working with an 5400 series Xeon included, so I know it's the right revision for the harpertown CPU). Checking to see if the guy might also have some cheap RAM for it...I already have 8GB of FB-DIMM I bought by mistake. But if I can get another 8GB for fairly cheap I might grab that as well.
> 
> EDIT - got the board and both E5430, now just have to dig out some RAM and see if I can get everything running. The guy I got the board from (for only $40 CAN) also threw in the two coolers and backplate, saving me another $30 or so. All in all, I will have about $85 in for the board, 2xCPU, and 8GB DDR2 667 (will get more RAM eventually). Not bad I don't think. Keep in mind I eventually plan to sell of the E5430 and replace them with X5470...just wanted to make sure everything works first. Also, all prices are Canadian, so quite a bit lower in USD.


Sweet! the coolers,ect., almost make it worth it itself.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Could anyone with a 4GHz+ CPU be so kind to run a quick CPU-z in-built benchmark for me and post the single and multi threaded scores?
> I am curious how it compares to other platforms.


NOT 4.0, only 3.76 here http://valid.x86.fr/zy3fv0


----------



## ClintE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Could anyone with a 4GHz+ CPU be so kind to run a quick CPU-z in-built benchmark for me and post the single and multi threaded scores?
> I am curious how it compares to other platforms.


x5470 @ 4.0GHz (system below)

Single: 1374

Multi: 4681

http://valid.x86.fr/hkxkh5


----------



## 4everAnoob

That's really good.
I tested an i5 2500 (non-k), no turbo, so clocked at 3.3 GHz across all cores:

ST 1247
ST 4211

With turbo it very gets close for ST to the X5470 but doesn't beat it. However the turbo enabled scores are inconsistent due to a messy Windows install with too much bloat in the background.


----------



## SmOgER

Don't use CPU-Z benchmark as a reference. Thanks.









3DMark (Firestrike physics score is a good one), Cinebench* (for ST as well as MT), H264 based benchmarks.. Choose one of these instead, these are actually representative and not a joke.









* If you are gonna use CB R10, keep in mind that it doesn't scale very well, so it's unfair to compare say 4 core with 8 core CPU using this particular benchmark using multithreaded setting. It's good for testing ST or comparing CPUs with the same amount of cores and threads though.
(R11.5 and up don't have this limitation).

EDIT: this is what I mean


There is no way 3960X scores this low.

But yes, despite the wild inaccuracy of cpu-z, an overclocked X5470 can indeed match i5-2500 in multithreaded performance fair and square.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Got my S5000PSL and dual E5430 up and running. No issues, and now I know I can order a couple of X5470







No overclocking, but I'll be happy with 8x3.33GHz cores for the price I paid for everything. I managed to install the motherboard into the case from "Hurtin' Unit". I basically just took the Q6700+P5W DH Deluxe+RAM out of that build, and installed the dual socket board. I had to remove the optical drive due to the dual heatsinks interfering with it. And a couple of older PCI cards I was using can't be used on this board cause there is no slots for them. Other than that, kind of stoked all of this works. Everything I was reading online made it very confusing as to which version of this motherboard actually supports the 45nm quads at all. All I had to do to install the motherboard in that Zalman HD160 was remove a few standoffs that are permanently mounted in this case, and a couple other minor things, but it was pretty much painless getting it in there. Also, this gets me thinking about looking for a 1600FSB dual socket board...think BSEL mod. Some of these S5000PSL models apparently also can do 1600FSB, but I doubt I got that lucky









EDIT - I'll pretty it up later, and I am waiting on a couple 90mm fans for the CPU heatsinks, but here is how it sits right now -



So now I am selling off the Q6700+P5W DH Deluxe+4GB Adata Vitesta Extreme Edition 1066 DDR2 to try and fund the 2 x X5470. Should be able to cover most, if not all, the cost with that sale, but if not, I can also sell the 2 x E5430 to cover the rest. So essentially, this upgrade is going to end up being free, or making me a bit of coin in the end...I can sell all of that and I only need to recoup $85 (CAN) to break even. Also, realize there is only 3 sticks of RAM in the picture, couldn't find the other one, so I just ordered one more 2GB stick to replace it. Also, this board technically has 4 PCIe slots, not sure how many lanes for each slot just yet, but even a couple x16 slots running at 8x is not bad, which I think is what it is. I think the 8x slots are running 4x...not sure how that all works honestly, especially on something like this.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Going to pick up a dual 771 board today...an Intel S5000PSL that supports 5400 series Xeons. Was only $40, so really, I only bought it to play with. Curious how a couple X5470 would perform with it. I know there won't be any overclocking, but it does have some PCIe slots and looks like a fairly standard layout.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Got my S5000PSL and dual E5430 up and running. No issues, and now I know I can order a couple of X5470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No overclocking, but I'll be happy with 8x3.33GHz cores for the price I paid for everything. I managed to install the motherboard into the case from "Hurtin' Unit". I basically just took the Q6700+P5W DH Deluxe+RAM out of that build, and installed the dual socket board. I had to remove the optical drive due to the dual heatsinks interfering with it. And a couple of older PCI cards I was using can't be used on this board cause there is no slots for them. Other than that, kind of stoked all of this works. Everything I was reading online made it very confusing as to which version of this motherboard actually supports the 45nm quads at all. All I had to do to install the motherboard in that Zalman HD160 was remove a few standoffs that are permanently mounted in this case, and a couple other minor things, but it was pretty much painless getting it in there. Also, this gets me thinking about looking for a 1600FSB dual socket board...think BSEL mod. Some of these S5000PSL models apparently also can do 1600FSB, but I doubt I got that lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - I'll pretty it up later, and I am waiting on a couple 90mm fans for the CPU heatsinks, but here is how it sits right now -
> 
> 
> 
> So now I am selling off the Q6700+P5W DH Deluxe+4GB Adata Vitesta Extreme Edition 1066 DDR2 to try and fund the 2 x X5470. Should be able to cover most, if not all, the cost with that sale, but if not, I can also sell the 2 x E5430 to cover the rest. So essentially, this upgrade is going to end up being free, or making me a bit of coin in the end...I can sell all of that and I only need to recoup $85 (CAN) to break even. Also, realize there is only 3 sticks of RAM in the picture, couldn't find the other one, so I just ordered one more 2GB stick to replace it. Also, this board technically has 4 PCIe slots, not sure how many lanes for each slot just yet, but even a couple x16 slots running at 8x is not bad, which I think is what it is. I think the 8x slots are running 4x...not sure how that all works honestly, especially on something like this.


if only these boards supported crossfire...


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> So now I am selling off the Q6700+P5W DH Deluxe+4GB Adata Vitesta Extreme Edition 1066 DDR2 to try and fund the *2 x X5470*. Should be able to cover most, if not all, the cost with that sale, but if not, I can also sell the 2 x E5430 to cover the rest. So essentially, this upgrade is going to end up being free, or making me a bit of coin in the end...I can sell all of that and I only need to recoup $85 (CAN) to break even. Also, realize there is only 3 sticks of RAM in the picture, couldn't find the other one, so I just ordered one more 2GB stick to replace it. Also, this board technically has 4 PCIe slots, not sure how many lanes for each slot just yet, but even a couple x16 slots running at 8x is not bad, which I think is what it is. I think the 8x slots are running 4x...not sure how that all works honestly, especially on something like this.


Just noticed something interesting looking into your idea.









2x X5470 (stock) = FX8350 (stock)

both have 8 cores in total and both have the same single threaded and multithreaded performance. Granted if you can do 400FSB then dual X5470 would be ahead.


----------



## Revhead

Anyone with a GA-EP45-UD3P.
I asked about this earlier. I was stable at 4.0Gz with my X5470 (10x400).
Then I added an additional 4Gb of ram, for a total of 8gGb (4x2GB OCZ Reaper 1066 [email protected]).
At first the system wouldn't boot at all but after playing around with different sticks in different slots I was able to get it to work - at stock speed that is.
But every time I try to boot into W7 64 bit with the new ram it blue screens.
I remember reading having the four slots filled places extra stress on the system, but what should I change?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## agentx007

@up U tried increasing NB voltage ?
Maxing RAM capacity tends to make stable OC with less RAM not stable anymore









If anyone wanted a showcase of how difference between 65nm and 45nm Quad Core's looks like








Two CPU's :
Q6850 : http://valid.x86.fr/uknffg
E5440 : http://valid.x86.fr/pg9qz0

But let me tell U - it's not about frequency, it's about cooling









65nm :

Full quality : LINK

45nm :

Full quality : LINK


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Cooling setup :
QX6850 : TRUE + MX-2 + Delta 3k RPM [25mm]
E5440 : Intel BOX [high profile] + MX-2











PS. I got lucky with Xeon silicon lottery (1,2V with 3,83GHz), don't know what to think about QX6850... is 3,84GHz @ ~1,45V good result ?


----------



## seanzylol

edit double posted for some reason


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> @up U tried increasing NB voltage ?
> Maxing RAM capacity tends to make stable OC with less RAM not stable anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wanted a showcase of how difference between 65nm and 45nm Quad Core's looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two CPU's :
> Q6850 : http://valid.x86.fr/uknffg
> E5440 : http://valid.x86.fr/pg9qz0
> 
> But let me tell U - it's not about frequency, it's about cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65nm :
> 
> Full quality : LINK
> 
> 45nm :
> 
> Full quality : LINK
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Cooling setup :
> QX6850 : TRUE + MX-2 + Delta 3k RPM [25mm]
> E5440 : Intel BOX [high profile] + MX-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. I got lucky with Xeon silicon lottery (1,2V with 3,83GHz), don't know what to think about QX6850... is 3,84GHz @ ~1,45V good result ?


Yea thats not bad at all. My 6850 hit 4ghz at 1.5 and 4.2 at 1.61 roughly. The max voltage you wanna use is around 1.6ish on the 6850 if you can keep it aroung 55-60c. This makes me miss that thing alot even though it was a furnace. Nice 8800gtx. I might have a little something for them cards imma pm you bro.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Just noticed something interesting looking into your idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2x X5470 (stock) = FX8350 (stock)
> 
> both have 8 cores in total and both have the same single threaded and multithreaded performance. Granted if you can do 400FSB then dual X5470 would be ahead.


That was actually my thought process when I picked up the board..close to AMD 8-core performance for next to no money


----------



## TheRohk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> That was actually my thought process when I picked up the board..close to AMD 8-core performance for next to no money


Planned something like that too.
Got 2x E5440 and an asus dseg-dg + 24 gb Ram for around 80 Euro.
But Blowed up my Psu :/

I´ll try to upload benches when i got it running.


----------



## RKDxpress

Revhead: Fired up my ud3r to look at my oc profiles in bios. I run my x5460 at 400 fsb for 3.8 mhz. Looking in the M I T. I have system memory multiplier set to 2.66D to run 4 2gb sticks of OCZ at 1066mhz. When I check my 4.2 oc at 444 fsb I have system memory multipler (SPD) set to 2.00B to run at 888mhz. When I change it to 2.40B to run at 1066mhz it becomes unstable so I bumb MCH core from 1.100v to 1.340v which helps. Lots of other settings to conseder also.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRohk*
> 
> Planned something like that too.
> Got 2x E5440 and an asus dseg-dg + 24 gb Ram for around 80 Euro.
> But Blowed up my Psu :/
> 
> I´ll try to upload benches when i got it running.


What PSU? I am just using the normal ATX PSU I was using before the upgrade, a cheap 550W. I had to make a molex to 4-pin 12V ATX adapter (board needs an 8-pin CPU, a 4-Pin, and a 24-pin), but I just whipped one up with some spare stuff I had lying around and everything seems to working so far. Haven't even installed Windows on it yet though, STILL waiting on my thermal paste to show up so I can actually play with it a bit past just booting into BIOS to make sure everything works. I think my PSU should be OK though...right now, 2x80W CPU and probably about 150W for the 7870...and I have about 400W on the 12V, which isn't great for a 550W, but should still be enough for 2xX5470 and the 7870. Hopefully, anyway.


----------



## TheRohk

It´s a 700w psu but 3 capacitors buckeld up. system is stable but waiting for my new psu.


----------



## Laithan

FYI I was pulling 110A from my overclocked X5470 under load. You might be surprised how much power a highly overclocked CPU can pull.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> That was actually my thought process when I picked up the board..close to AMD 8-core performance for next to no money


It's more than close, dual X5470 is marginally ahead of FX8350 if anything.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> FYI I was pulling 110A from my overclocked X5470 under load. You might be surprised how much power a highly overclocked CPU can pull.


Yeah, I'll likely end up looking to replace this PSU once I get the X5470. It's fairly new though, I am sure I can sell it for $30 Canadian, and use that plus some anything left over from purchasing the 2 x X5470 to get something a bit better. Even a decent 650W is probably sufficient, but I think I would be looking at 750-850, just in case I swap the 7870 for something more power hungry, like a second hand 290X, which is the plan eventually. I had to sell my main gaming rig due to tough times, which was a 2500K+290X rig, but now it looks like I should be able to get similar performance going on a very small budget. Hopefully grab a 290X or similar for around the $200 mark if I keep my eyes peeled, sell the 7870 for $80...should be a pretty beastly build for the price. Be nice to keep it under $300 total, which so far is looking to be easily doable. Perhaps even quite a bit less than that goal...

EDIT - guess I am just going to put up a build log for this thing...my Mom's boyfriend helped me put this custom case together over the paste month or so, lots of work left to do on it. A few liberties were taken on my design, to say the least, but I can still make this work. Wasn't designed around the dual 771 motherboard, but luckily, I've done some measurements and everything will fit still, just have to do a couple extra standoffs in the motherboard tray. It will look much different when it's done...but pretty stoked to finally have it in my possession so I can start messing with it. I planned a few different layouts, but now that I want to be able to mount EATX mobo as well, I was kind of stuck with ATX or reverse ATX layout, so I am going with reverse ATX.





Will likely be looking into watercooling the dual CPU now as well. This case was designed to fit a 360 rad in the front, as well as possibly another two 240 rad at the top and bottom of the case. All that should fit even with the S5000PSL or similar in there. H80 and stuff is in there just because I was using it to do some measurements for the front rad and whatnot.


----------



## Rich22

Good afternoon guys, time for another member to join this little LGA771 to 775 club









A little backstory, to explain why I'm playing with this old tech: My mum has always relied on hand-me-down computers from myself and my sister, but with the longevity of processors these days she hasn't had one for years, the last being an i5 laptop that is on its last legs now. So she has asked me to fix up one of the old towers she has at home, combined with the nice new SSD from the laptop, and it must run Windows 10.

Three towers to pick bits from, these were the most viable working bits:
P5B Deluxe Wifi AP motherboard with e6400 processor (last used in 2009 when its hard drive failed)
9600GT graphics card
Intel stock cooler
2GB ram
(assorted extras too, good PSUs, sound card, dvd drive, etc, but they're not so relevant)

The motherboard was from my sis's old PC, but the graphics card, a 7400gt I think, wasn't man enough to work at all normally with Windows 10, so the 9600gt was scrounged from my old AMD 4000+ pc. There were 5 hdds in the old 3 pcs, 4 of which had died over the years! Awful tech, hard disks. Managed to load Windows 10 and boot it up, after some severe BIOS weirdness and headaches a reset and a flash.

So I have a working PC, but it's slow. The ram is slow even for DDR2 era, and the CPU doesn't want to play nice above 1.8GHz (!?), so I figured I'd donate a few quid of my own money to make my mum's *new* computer a bit less rubbish.

Hello eBay. I was initially going to buy an E8600 like my work pc used to have which I always liked, but I stumbled across this thread (thanks guys!) and bought an *E5450 (EO)* for £19, and 4GB of 1066 DDR2 for £10 (2x2GB sticks, Buffalo Firestix), and two of those little stickers for £2 (from UK based seller, don't want to wait for a pack of 5 for £1 to arrive here in a month from China. (Also some thermal grease for £4 and IPA to clean the old gunk off for £5)

Having always enjoyed such things I will overclock the little bugger if it will let me- which leads me to my first question: *is overlocking viable on the stock Intel cooler? Or should I expect to fork out £30 for a new CPU cooler?*

The parts are arriving in dribs and drabs now, and thought I would document the process on here, in the hopes that I get some assistance from you kind people should I need it. Lets hope my £40 yields a useful PC for my mum! She mainly uses it to browse the net and edit photos of dogs and grandchildren, so honestly the computer as it is now is viable for that, it doesn't even feel so sluggish with the 250GB 850EVO SSD in it, but this is a fun little project for me. Lack of advances from Intel over the last decade has left me little reason to upgrade and overclock anything for so long, since the AMD 4000+ comp in 2004 I've only purchased and built one other computer- so much for the bi-yearly upgrading of the 1990s.

*I assume I should update the microcode first, to include the data for the E5450. Or should I try it without doing this first?* The black screens I was presented with after the last BIOS flash freaked me out a bit, I thought I'd killed it.

Last question: *Do we all think Windows 10 64bit will load ok on this after I've plonked the new processor and RAM in?* Currently I'm running the 32bit version just because of the lack of RAM.

Thanks guys! I'm looking forward to getting stuck into this slightly retro project


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Found a buyer for my Q6700+P5W DH Deluxe+4GB 1066 DDR2, so now I have been looking at getting a pair of X5470, and I can't seem to find anything cheaper than $140-150 for a pair of them. I don't mind spending that, just got $100 from the Q6700 stuff, and I am expecting about $40-50 more out of selling the two E5430 I am using now along with an X3210. So that covers the cost of the two X5470...but I also notice that a pair of X5460 will only cost me $70-75...so literally half of what the X5470 will cost. So question is, if you were looking at the same two options, would you spend the extra $70 or so for the 166MHz increase in clock speed? Keep in mind I won't be able to do any overclocking on this board (dual 771), otherwise it would be a no-brainer. I am so on the fence it's not even funny...what would you do? I'd like to be able to make a decision sooner than later as from the looks of it, I am likely ordering from China.

EDIT - to the guy above me ^^^

You will more than likely need a new cooler for any substantial overclocking, but you may be able to get a few hundred MHz on the stock one, depending. Do the BIOS flash (with updated microcode) before the CPU swap (your board should be able to use "AsusUpdate" to flash your BIOS from inside Windows), and no reason why Windows 10 64 wouldn't work like any other system. CPU support 64-bit. BUT...I am just noticing your board only officially supports 1066 FSB, and the e5430 you bought is 1333...there is a large possibility this CPU may not work with your board. Please someone correct me if I am wrong. There are 1066 FSB quad core Xeons available, but they may not be much cheaper than the Q6600, for example. It may work, the CPU support list has 1333 quad cores on it, but lists them as Beta 1333 support or something along those lines. So don't be surprised if your chip actually works, but just won't run the correct clock speed, or something. Fingers crossed it just works for you.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> You will more than likely need a new cooler for any substantial overclocking, but you may be able to get a few hundred MHz on the stock one, depending. Do the BIOS flash (with updated microcode) before the CPU swap (your board should be able to use "AsusUpdate" to flash your BIOS from inside Windows), and no reason why Windows 10 64 wouldn't work like any other system. CPU support 64-bit. BUT...I am just noticing your board only officially supports 1066 FSB, and the e5430 you bought is 1333...there is a large possibility this CPU may not work with your board. Please someone correct me if I am wrong. There are 1066 FSB quad core Xeons available, but they may not be much cheaper than the Q6600, for example. It may work, the CPU support list has 1333 quad cores on it, but lists them as Beta 1333 support or something along those lines. So don't be surprised if your chip actually works, but just won't run the correct clock speed, or something. Fingers crossed it just works for you.


Hi Aaron, thanks for the response.

I was going to use that AsusUpdate thing, but they don't seem to have updated it to Windows 10, so thought I'd steer clear. The EZ Flash utility is easy enough to work with at at least. Just a bit scary when everything goes black









My board officially supports a 1333 FSB according to the specifications on the Asus website, and it's a board a lot (well, at least a few vocal ones) of people on the net appear to have used with an E5450 processor, so not too worried. The Windows 10 thing seems to be a bit hit and miss for people in 64bit, as all instructions don't seem to be recognised for everyone... Maybe I just need to say a little prayer and cross my fingers


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Hi Aaron, thanks for the response.
> 
> I was going to use that AsusUpdate thing, but they don't seem to have updated it to Windows 10, so thought I'd steer clear. The EZ Flash utility is easy enough to work with at at least. Just a bit scary when everything goes black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My board officially supports a 1333 FSB according to the specifications on the Asus website, and it's a board a lot (well, at least a few vocal ones) of people on the net appear to have used with an E5450 processor, so not too worried. The Windows 10 thing seems to be a bit hit and miss for people in 64bit, as all instructions don't seem to be recognised for everyone... Maybe I just need to say a little prayer and cross my fingers


I can honestly say I'm running Windows 10 64bit with an e5450 as I type. (Not this 1,but if U want can send from it with cpuz) Have no problem once bios was updated.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Found a buyer for my Q6700+P5W DH Deluxe+4GB 1066 DDR2, so now I have been looking at getting a pair of X5470, and I can't seem to find anything cheaper than $140-150 for a pair of them. I don't mind spending that, just got $100 from the Q6700 stuff, and I am expecting about $40-50 more out of selling the two E5430 I am using now along with an X3210. So that covers the cost of the two X5470...but I also notice that a pair of X5460 will only cost me $70-75...so literally half of what the X5470 will cost. So question is, if you were looking at the same two options, would you spend the extra $70 or so for the 166MHz increase in clock speed? Keep in mind I won't be able to do any overclocking on this board (dual 771), otherwise it would be a no-brainer. I am so on the fence it's not even funny...what would you do? I'd like to be able to make a decision sooner than later as from the looks of it, I am likely ordering from China.
> 
> EDIT - to the guy above me ^^^
> 
> You will more than likely need a new cooler for any substantial overclocking, but you may be able to get a few hundred MHz on the stock one, depending. Do the BIOS flash (with updated microcode) before the CPU swap (your board should be able to use "AsusUpdate" to flash your BIOS from inside Windows), and no reason why Windows 10 64 wouldn't work like any other system. CPU support 64-bit. BUT...I am just noticing your board only officially supports 1066 FSB, and the e5430 you bought is 1333...there is a large possibility this CPU may not work with your board. Please someone correct me if I am wrong. There are 1066 FSB quad core Xeons available, but they may not be much cheaper than the Q6600, for example. It may work, the CPU support list has 1333 quad cores on it, but lists them as Beta 1333 support or something along those lines. So don't be surprised if your chip actually works, but just won't run the correct clock speed, or something. Fingers crossed it just works for you.


Here in the states, a matched pair are starting @ $104.99 with free shipping, 109.00 with free shipping, 110.00 & 10.00 shipping, 199.99 & free shipping on ebay. Singles are starting @ $40,45,& 50 U.S. That's for the x5470's. Hope that might help..







http://www.ebay.com/itm/MATCH-PAIR-2-INTEL-XEON-QUAD-X5470-SLBBF-3-33GHz-12MB-1333MHZ-LGA-771-CPU-/262406711317?hash=item3d18a8a815:g:wrkAAOSw~OVW0OJr


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I can honestly say I'm running Windows 10 64bit with an e5450 as I type. (Not this 1,but if U want can send from it with cpuz) Have no problem once bios was updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in the states, a matched pair are starting @ $104.99 with free shipping, 109.00 with free shipping, 110.00 & 10.00 shipping, 199.99 & free shipping on ebay. Singles are starting @ $40,45,& 50 U.S. That's for the x5470's. Hope that might help..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MATCH-PAIR-2-INTEL-XEON-QUAD-X5470-SLBBF-3-33GHz-12MB-1333MHZ-LGA-771-CPU-/262406711317?hash=item3d18a8a815:g:wrkAAOSw~OVW0OJr


Thanks, but that's USD, I am in Canada...I try to point that most of the time, but forgot. Guess how much that $109 is when you convert to Canadian and add shipping since it not free to Canada? $140-150 like I said in my previous post







Thanks for the response either way though. I think I have decided to go with the X5470 anyway, even though they are double the price of X5460. Still kind of unsure so I told myself I would give it until the end of the week before I hit order on anything, unless I find a better deal.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Thanks, but that's USD, I am in Canada...I try to point that most of the time, but forgot. Guess how much that $109 is when you convert to Canadian and add shipping since it not free to Canada? $140-150 like I said in my previous post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response either way though. I think I have decided to go with the X5470 anyway, even though they are double the price of X5460. Still kind of unsure so I told myself I would give it until the end of the week before I hit order on anything, unless I find a better deal.


go 5470 lol and pad mod it to 1600


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I can honestly say I'm running Windows 10 64bit with an e5450 as I type. (Not this 1,but if U want can send from it with cpuz) Have no problem once bios was updated.


Excellent, glad to hear it! Did you manage to overclock it, and if so, how far?


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Thanks, but that's USD, I am in Canada...I try to point that most of the time, but forgot. Guess how much that $109 is when you convert to Canadian and add shipping since it not free to Canada? $140-150 like I said in my previous post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response either way though. I think I have decided to go with the X5470 anyway, even though they are double the price of X5460. Still kind of unsure so I told myself I would give it until the end of the week before I hit order on anything, unless I find a better deal.


That seems a awful lot of money to spend on such an old system... why not a pair of X5450s or E5450s or X5460s? I had the option of buying an X5470 instead of the E5450, but decided it wasn't worth an additional $15, not taking into account the 50% power consumption increase and additional heat. Most people seem to overclock the slower chips past the X5470 stock when they just have one. Is the extra 5-10% max worth that much $$? The 10x multi is useful i know, but still...


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Thanks, but that's USD, I am in Canada...I try to point that most of the time, but forgot. Guess how much that $109 is when you convert to Canadian and add shipping since it not free to Canada? $140-150 like I said in my previous post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response either way though. I think I have decided to go with the X5470 anyway, even though they are double the price of X5460. Still kind of unsure so I told myself I would give it until the end of the week before I hit order on anything, unless I find a better deal.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> That seems a awful lot of money to spend on such an old system... why not a pair of X5450s or E5450s or X5460s? I had the option of buying an X5470 instead of the E5450, but decided it wasn't worth an additional $10, not taking into account the 50% power consumption increase and additional heat. Most people seem to overclock the slower chips past the X5470 stock when they just have one. Is the extra 2-6% (ish) worth that much $$?


I see your point. Buying a pair of X5470 is not really cheap, plus there are other issues like potential problems getting them both running at 1600FSB and RAM bandwidth and compatibility with server board which is focused on amount of RAM rather than the speed and support of it. The whole point of this modded LGA771 platform is that it's supposed to be very cheap, but this setup - not anymore.

Inevitably the question arrises if something like LGA1366 board 145USD + E5540 12USD is not a better option. It's definitely cheaper when you include the cost of that dual socket LGA771 mobo. And once you overclock that E5540 it will match dual [email protected], but overall will be faster due to much higher memory bandwidth and single threaded performance.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Thanks, but that's USD, I am in Canada...I try to point that most of the time, but forgot. Guess how much that $109 is when you convert to Canadian and add shipping since it not free to Canada? $140-150 like I said in my previous post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response either way though. I think I have decided to go with the X5470 anyway, even though they are double the price of X5460. Still kind of unsure so I told myself I would give it until the end of the week before I hit order on anything, unless I find a better deal.


I knew the Canadian price would be higher,but wasn't sure what the rate ended up being.(I've priced some items before and canada was always higher 4 me) 'K Hope U find some!







U might wanna ck amazon. they have some new 5460's going for 59 & 68 here, the canadian site might have something better slanted towards ya! Best of luck However ya go!


----------



## schuck6566

http://valid.x86.fr/jev9cp
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Excellent, glad to hear it! Did you manage to overclock it, and if so, how far?


I just included a link to the cpu-z validation page.Now lets see if it works.







It's 3.76 where I stopped @ stable. Over 5 hours Prime95 blend test. And here's a shot of hwmonitor to show what the voltages are when running idle and basic usage.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Thanks for the responses guys....the whole upgrade is still going to fall under $40. $140 for 2 x X5470, $40 for the board and coolers...sold the hardware this replaced for $100, still have a pair of E5430 and an X3210 to sell to recoup another $40-50. But my thought process was I get the X5460 instead for half that price, but then end up wanting the X5470 anyway and will end up losing more money trying to then sell X5470. Don't think about what I can do if I sell all of this...think of this as a $40 upgrade from a Q6700+P5W DH Deluxe setup. Really, if I go with X5460, I'll have made money or at least broken even on the upgrade. All in all, I really don't think I could have done any better for the money. Even if I sold this and got something else, for anythings faster it would cost more money, and I would end up spending even more on things like coolers and more RAM. If you can show me a faster setup than this, with motherboard+RAM+CPU+coolers for $180 or less, feel free...but I think you guys will have trouble unless you really come across a deal. Please again keep in mind when I refer to prices it's always in Canadian.


----------



## schuck6566

Gonna ramble a bit. I've heard plenty of people say the 775 is getting where it's no longer viable.That may be true if U are talking about a performance to price comparison for a game build,because there are other options in used equpment that offer a cheaper price with as much ability or close to it.The newer options won't work with the old equipment some already have. ALSO,some aren't looking to play Halo or The Division. I have a 775 system with a p4 3.2Ghz 3Gb ram and 80Gb hdd. My ONLY additions were to add ram o bring it to 3Gb,and mod the pci1x slot to fit x16 cards.(still run @ x1)Now my 11 year old Dimension 3100 with a radeon hd6350 can stream videos in 720 hd all day long. BTW, it's also running Windows10.








Socket 775 tech still has a place in the world. (total cost of add ons was under 30.00 U.S., Ram was most expensive.Card was 9.95) My 771 mod was built out of curiosity @ first but I kept pluggin away,and now I have a rig that will play most modern games @ least on their minimum settings if not medium to high.(Blame my choice of video card,NOT the xeon!) Again,thanks to EVERYONE who's helped me during the journey,and when I get another board I'll give the 5470 another try.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/jev9cp
> I just included a link to the cpu-z validation page.Now lets see if it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 3.76 where I stopped @ stable. Over 5 hours Prime95 blend test. And here's a shot of hwmonitor to show what the voltages are when running idle and basic usage.


22-27 degrees CPU at 3.7GHZ? Wow. That is incredibly cool running.

EDIT: What cooler are you using, out of curiosity?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

OK...rethought my plan a bit...going to pick up the much cheaper pair of X5460 ($70), run these for a bit, but research 1600 BSEL mod with these chips a bit more, and which boards are known to work with them...and then eventually replace the board with a suitable 1600 FSB board. That would put the 2 x X5460 @ 3.8GHz if it works. That way, I am only taking a small hit to performance with stock X5460 vs stock X5470 using the board I already have, but can potentially sell off my board and maybe add $20 or so more and, hopefully, grab a 1600 BSEL capable board. So yeah, now it's $70 for the pair of CPU, plus another $20 or so added in for another board...and that would leave me well under budget, making money on the upgrade. So I can use that for more RAM and possibly an SSD. So thanks guys, the response actually did help me get to this







Going to order the CPU now before I change my mind. I'll probably run the board I have for a month or two and just really keep an eye out for an ideal replacement (shopping for server stuff to use with desktop parts is a pain).

EDIT - ordered the pair of X5460, so locked in now







Also, think I have buyers for both X3210 and one of the e5430 for today, if so, I'll likely just order the 1600 board later tonight or tomorrow and sell the one I have when it gets here.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> 22-27 degrees CPU at 3.7GHZ? Wow. That is incredibly cool running.
> 
> EDIT: What cooler are you using, out of curiosity?


The LEPA AquaChanger120 (I have the pump plugged into a constant supply on the board, and the fan is on the 4 pin cpu) I went with this 1 because it was about the cheapest water cooler I could fid new that still stated full support for socket 775. I called corsair, and they no longer offer the 775 bracket with their cooler on newegg. those temps are with the case on the floor of a 70 degree room. I'll post some temps under load 4 ya also. unit is 60 bucks us on amazon.
The minimum temp here is so low because the room got really cool from window being open all night.The temps dropped to low 60's and unit sits under window,cool air was dropping on it while idle,hence the 66 degree reading. Normal in 70 degree room is like the previous shot.The highs were taken while room was in low to mid 70's during prime95 testing.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> OK...rethought my plan a bit...going to pick up the much cheaper pair of X5460 ($70), run these for a bit, but research 1600 BSEL mod with these chips a bit more, and which boards are known to work with them...and then eventually replace the board with a suitable 1600 FSB board. That would put the 2 x X5460 @ 3.8GHz if it works. That way, I am only taking a small hit to performance with stock X5460 vs stock X5470 using the board I already have, but can potentially sell off my board and maybe add $20 or so more and, hopefully, grab a 1600 BSEL capable board. So yeah, now it's $70 for the pair of CPU, plus another $20 or so added in for another board...and that would leave me well under budget, making money on the upgrade. So I can use that for more RAM and possibly an SSD. So thanks guys, the response actually did help me get to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to order the CPU now before I change my mind. I'll probably run the board I have for a month or two and just really keep an eye out for an ideal replacement (shopping for server stuff to use with desktop parts is a pain).
> 
> EDIT - ordered the pair of X5460, so locked in now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, think I have buyers for both X3210 and one of the e5430 for today, if so, I'll likely just order the 1600 board later tonight or tomorrow and sell the one I have when it gets here.


These were Canadian $70 you were talking about, right?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> These were Canadian $70 you were talking about, right?


Always Canadian lol Sorry, I am not doing the conversion every time. You may even be able to find them slightly cheaper in the States, and I can use the US Ebay, but shipping kills it then. This is the cheapest you can do in Canada less finding some on a forum or locally. It was like $46 USD plus $7 shipping if I can recall. I doubt anyone could have saved me more than a few bucks...I have been looking at the prices of these things for days now...

EDIT - total was $53 USD for the 2 x X5460 shipped.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Always Canadian lol Sorry, I am not doing the conversion every time. You may even be able to find them slightly cheaper in the States, and I can use the US Ebay, but shipping kills it then. This is the cheapest you can do in Canada less finding some on a forum or locally. It was like $46 USD plus $7 shipping if I can recall. I doubt anyone could have saved me more than a few bucks...I have been looking at the prices of these things for days now...
> 
> EDIT - total was $53 USD for the 2 x X5460 shipped.


Good then. That's aliexpress price you got it for.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Good then. That's aliexpress price you got it for.


Yeah, I did some shopping around, and I use a lot of Ebay. I'm happy with the price









I broke it down in USD though for you guys lol

So in USD, I am in -

$53 - 2 x X5460
$31 - Intel S5000PSL
$14 - 8GB RAM

$98 - Total

Sell - Q6700+P5W DH Deluxe+4GB 1066 RAM (already sold), X3210, E5430 x 2 = $120 USD

That means I will MAKE $22 USD after I sell the X3210 and 2 x E5430, which I have a guy coming at 3:30 for the X3210, and I guy I am waiting to hear back from on one of the E5430.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> EDIT - ordered the pair of X5460, so locked in now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, think I have buyers for both X3210 and one of the e5430 for today, if so, I'll likely just order the 1600 board later tonight or tomorrow and sell the one I have when it gets here.


Good work, and I think a good decision too


----------



## schuck6566

Just an FYI, I've been playing Witcher 3 for an hour or so on this setup, resolution is 1360 x 768 and Hairworks is turned offf. Other then that,Most settings are on High or @ least medium.(water is low) Game is VERY playable,looks & plays as well or better then the xbox 1 in the bedroom.Granted,my other rig is better picture,but it has a gtx 970 & i72600 with 16gb ram. THIS is playing nicely with the e5450 @ 3.76, 8Gb ram, GTX950 with 2Gb ram. And when I was playing,GOG was open for Witcher,and forgot that steam was running in background. Soooo,Not too shabby.







UPDATE: Tried 1080 with settings on high, was kinda jerky, & frames droppin in fights. 1360 x 768 is smooth on 2AA,medium shadow,low water, rest high.Hairworks off of course. Still blame the card.







If I get REALLY bored,I'll swap the 970 out for a test run some day.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Just wanted to share that while browsing...I possibly found a "ghetto Skulltrail" solution...Precision T7400 motherboard + Precision 690 SLI riser board. Not too cheap (have barely looked, but about $150-ish I guess), but if I keep my eyes peeled for better deals to pop up, or put in some bids...dual 771 1600 FSB CPU and SLI...the catch is that you need the motherboard AND riser card. I haven't fully researched this yet, but from what I understand, it should work. Won't be buying anything like this anytime soon, don't have the cash and need to do a bit more research, just thought I would share in case anyone else was interested. As long as the BSEL mod works with the board, could potentially be 8-cores at 4-ishGHz, up to 64GB DDR2 800, and could run two modern Nvidia GPU, like a couple 970/980 or something. And would still be able to keep the cost pretty low. Something to think about I guess while I am shopping for a 1600 capable board...might be worth it to spend the extra $20 (if that) on this board versus others i was looking at, and save up a bit more and get the riser later on since I won't need it for a bit anyway. I don't know, I may never use SLI on it, but it would be nice to be able to add the option to in the future.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Dell-RW199-Precision-Workstation-T7400-Dual-Socket-Motherboard-/301906010695?hash=item464b002247:glIAAOSwu1VW8ZbR

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Dell-Precision-690-Dual-Video-PCIe-x16-Riser-Board-TC678-NC893-XH821-/262397218585?hash=item3d1817cf19:g:0rwAAOSw2GlXF8pY

Like I said, more research to do...Skulltrail and similar boards are still going for well over $300 by the way.

Also some reading -

https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/archive/index.php?thread-5485-2.html

Looks like software overclocking may be an option with that board too...BSEL also seems to work...hmm...looks like this might be the board I am looking for


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Just an FYI, I've been playing Witcher 3 for an hour or so on this setup, resolution is 1360 x 768 and Hairworks is turned offf. Other then that,Most settings are on High or @ least medium.(water is low) Game is VERY playable,looks & plays as well or better then the xbox 1 in the bedroom.Granted,my other rig is better picture,but it has a gtx 970 & i72600 with 16gb ram. THIS is playing nicely with the e5450 @ 3.76, 8Gb ram, GTX950 with 2Gb ram. And when I was playing,GOG was open for Witcher,and forgot that steam was running in background. Soooo,Not too shabby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Tried 1080 with settings on high, was kinda jerky, & frames droppin in fights. 1360 x 768 is smooth on 2AA,medium shadow,low water, rest high.Hairworks off of course. Still blame the card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get REALLY bored,I'll swap the 970 out for a test run some day.


You're definitely GPU limited, it's not the CPU. I was able to get 60fps avg @ 4K with max settings plus the enhanced texture pack (two 980Ti). It's almost all about the GPUs these days.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Just wanted to share that while browsing...I possibly found a "ghetto Skulltrail" solution...Precision T7400 motherboard + Precision 690 SLI riser board. Not too cheap (have barely looked, but about $150-ish I guess), but if I keep my eyes peeled for better deals to pop up, or put in some bids...dual 771 1600 FSB CPU and SLI...the catch is that you need the motherboard AND riser card. I haven't fully researched this yet, but from what I understand, it should work.


I think you're going to run into issues with overclocking, software overclocking isn't *ever* a good time for a motherboard/CPU (at least in my experience). I wouldn't look at 1600FSB CPUs. Any 1600FSB CPU will have a much lower multi. If you put X5470's in there (1333FSB), they have a 10x multi (highest on the platform AFAIK) so you could run 1600FSB with the 10x multi to get 4Ghz without technically being "overclocked" as far as the motherboard's rated FSB.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> You're definitely GPU limited, it's not the CPU. I was able to get 60fps avg @ 4K with max settings plus the enhanced texture pack (two 980Ti). It's almost all about the GPUs these days.
> I think you're going to run into issues with overclocking, software overclocking isn't *ever* a good time for a motherboard/CPU (at least in my experience). I wouldn't look at 1600FSB CPUs. Any 1600FSB CPU will have a much lower multi. If you put X5470's in there (1333FSB), they have a 10x multi (highest on the platform AFAIK) so you could run 1600FSB with the 10x multi to get 4Ghz without technically being "overclocked" as far as the motherboard's rated FSB.


No no no, you are completely misunderstanding my post I think...I already ordered 2 x X5460 for one...but I am just talking about dual 771 board that can do 1600 FSB, so that I can try BSEL mod...and software overclock is ALL you are going to get on a 771 board, and that's if you're lucky...most boards don't even get that. The whole purpose of my last post was talking about looking at boards for a pair of 1600 BSEL modded Xeons...I have a feeling my rambling might be getting lost in the mix here...if anyone is interested in my build, I'll keep my sig updated, but I don't think I am in the right place anymore...this has gone past "771 in a 775 board"


----------



## Fernandoz

Hey people!
I´m having some problems with a x5470 processor in a P5QC motherboard.

It´s simple don´t work, no vídeo or other signal, i don´t know if there is something wrong with the processor or I have to put the micro codes before to install the porcessor.

Somebody here have done it? X5470 on a p5qc?

Thank you and sorry if typed something wrong , i´m brazilian!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> You're definitely GPU limited, it's not the CPU. I was able to get 60fps avg @ 4K with max settings plus the enhanced texture pack (two 980Ti). It's almost all about the GPUs these days.
> I think you're going to run into issues with overclocking, software overclocking isn't *ever* a good time for a motherboard/CPU (at least in my experience). I wouldn't look at 1600FSB CPUs. Any 1600FSB CPU will have a much lower multi. If you put X5470's in there (1333FSB), they have a 10x multi (highest on the platform AFAIK) so you could run 1600FSB with the 10x multi to get 4Ghz without technically being "overclocked" as far as the motherboard's rated FSB.


Yeah,pretty much new it was the vid, was just posting so peeps could see that even lower end/cheaper set up was still able to play fairly well. To me,1360 x768 is still a pretty nice picture on a 32" tv. Plenty good for a secondary gaming rig which is what I use it for gaming with. cpu was 30,cooler was 55,psu was 35,memory 45,board about 50,and vid card 125 after rebate.(card&cooler new,psu refurbished,memory,board,&cpu used) roughly 400 for a fun build that can actually game already and be improved as funds allow. If I had the parts already,it would've been sweet!







For REAL xeon performance they can watch your video footage in 4k. (I ALWAYS give props where they are due.) I tried to find a link to your prior vid posting in your gallery,but no luck.maybe U could repost for our newer friends?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Yeah,pretty much new it was the vid, was just posting so peeps could see that even lower end/cheaper set up was still able to play fairly well. To me,1360 x768 is still a pretty nice picture on a 32" tv. Plenty good for a secondary gaming rig which is what I use it for gaming with. cpu was 30,cooler was 55,psu was 35,memory 45,board about 50,and vid card 125 after rebate.(card&cooler new,psu refurbished,memory,board,&cpu used) roughly 400 for a fun build that can actually game already and be improved as funds allow. If I had the parts already,it would've been sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For REAL xeon performance they can watch your video footage in 4k. (I ALWAYS give props where they are due.) I tried to find a link to your prior vid posting in your gallery,but no luck.maybe U could repost for our newer friends?


Even my dual X5460+motherboard+RAM+PSU+GPU was well under $300 in total.


----------



## hurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernandoz*
> 
> I´m having some problems with a x5470 processor in a P5QC motherboard.
> 
> It´s simple don´t work, no vídeo or other signal, i don´t know if there is something wrong with the processor or I have to put the micro codes before to install the porcessor.


Check if the sticker is applied correctly and if the CPU is positioned correctly.


----------



## mehks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurda*
> 
> Check if the sticker is applied correctly and if the CPU is positioned correctly.


in order to boot into windows you have to install the new bios with microcodes


----------



## Bonjovi

My old sweety

Iv reached 4.0500 Ghz with 1.25 volt







With H100 I had that temperature with in intel burn test <3 I loved with that system so powerfull it was. 4.050 and 24/7 work


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> My old sweety
> 
> Iv reached 4.0500 Ghz with 1.25 volt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With H100 I had that temperature with in intel burn test <3 I loved with that system so powerfull it was. 4.050 and 24/7 work


not bad at all. Thats what my single 6970 and fx 8350 @4.7 do the 24k run that is


----------



## hurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehks*
> 
> in order to boot into windows you have to install the new bios with microcodes


A.) That's wrong.
B.) Fernandoz said that nothing worked, as in the machine wouldn't even POST. Lack of microcodes doesn't cause that.


----------



## Revhead

Just wanted to update my BSOD problem in case anyone is struggling with the same thing.
My X5470/UD3P started to Blue screen when I added two more sticks of ram, bringing total to 4x2Gb 1066 Reapers.
The BSOD I was getting was a 0x07B code which I googled. Could be many causes but I saw AHCI mentioned, so I changed it to IDE mode in BIOS and bingo - it booted first pop with all 8Gb of ram recognised at 4Ghz.
Saw so many people have problems booting with 8Gb across the different forums. I wonder if this was their problem all along?


----------



## Rich22

All the bits I ordered have arrived: 4GB (2x2 sticks) of 1066 RAM (5-5-5-15), the E5450, the IPA to clean, the stickers. Pretty good show, they were only ordered at the weekend. The CPU was rattling around loose in a padded envelope, though, wasn't very impressed with that, hope it's ok.... :s

Thought I'd plonk in a new cooler too, got a Hyper 212X. Figured less fun would be had overclocking on the stock Intel cooler, plus I can always re-use it in another build in the future. Almost got a big Noctua cooler, but figured it was a bit insane cooling a £19 cpu with a £68 heatsink.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> All the bits I ordered have arrived: 4GB (2x2 sticks) of 1066 RAM (5-5-5-15), the E5450, the IPA to clean, the stickers. Pretty good show, they were only ordered at the weekend. The CPU was rattling around loose in a padded envelope, though, wasn't very impressed with that, hope it's ok.... :s
> 
> Thought I'd plonk in a new cooler too, got a Hyper 212X. Figured less fun would be had overclocking on the stock Intel cooler, plus I can always re-use it in another build in the future. Almost got a big Noctua cooler, but figured it was a bit insane cooling a £19 cpu with a £68 heatsink.


id get the d14. ITs amazing tbh. MY dad has one on his q6600 still and it idles at 30c full loads at 53 at 3.6ghz 1.45vcore lol.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Yeah,pretty much new it was the vid, was just posting so peeps could see that even lower end/cheaper set up was still able to play fairly well. To me,1360 x768 is still a pretty nice picture on a 32" tv. Plenty good for a secondary gaming rig which is what I use it for gaming with. cpu was 30,cooler was 55,psu was 35,memory 45,board about 50,and vid card 125 after rebate.(card&cooler new,psu refurbished,memory,board,&cpu used) roughly 400 for a fun build that can actually game already and be improved as funds allow. If I had the parts already,it would've been sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For REAL xeon performance they can watch your video footage in 4k. (I ALWAYS give props where they are due.) I tried to find a link to your prior vid posting in your gallery,but no luck.maybe U could repost for our newer friends?


Sure, here they are






and FFXIV to show some even higher framerates





^ Both on X5470


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> My old sweety
> 
> Iv reached 4.0500 Ghz with 1.25 volt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With H100 I had that temperature with in intel burn test <3 I loved with that system so powerfull it was. 4.050 and 24/7 work
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!









Can you share your AIDA64 memory benchmark scores with RAM running at 1800Mhz?


----------



## hurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Saw so many people have problems booting with 8Gb across the different forums. I wonder if this was their problem all along?


No, as AHCI/IDE affect SATA-devices, not RAM.

And it shouldn't be necessary to run them in IDE-mode.
You probably had it set as IDE when you installed Windows, and changing to AHCI is causing bluescreens, unless you change a setting in the registry before changing from IDE-mode to AHCI.


----------



## Rich22

Changing between AHCI and IDE mode in BIOS doesn't cause blue screens if I replicate it, but you can't get into windows, you get an error code. If you want to change between the two, the first time you go back into Windows it has to be in Safe Mode. After that Windows will boot normally...

I also don't understand the relationship to 8GB ram problems....


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you share your AIDA64 memory benchmark scores with RAM running at 1800Mhz?


I had that system some 4 y ago or 3


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Even my dual X5460+motherboard+RAM+PSU+GPU was well under $300 in total.


LOL, when I get another case freed up, I'll throw the rest of my parts into it. Asus board that doesn't store cpu settings (problem with atx cable,among other things caused issue near as I can tell), xeon x5470,4Gb ram.It's a p5e-vm hdmi board.It can make a fine little tv,guest machine. CPU,Board,Bios chip,sticker,and Evo212 cooler total cost $125.00 and only issue is it detects new cpu each start so it runs the base clocks settings. 3.33 is livable for a Quad core under 150.00(I also have a hd5770 and a psu if I want to throw them in to it.







It's the piece here, the item there that nickles and dimes ya to death with these.'Specially if U start lookin for new or refurbed items. (The Evo 212 was only $25.00 compared to $55.00 for the Lepa water cooler) The little things add up.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Sure, here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and FFXIV to show some even higher framerates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Both on X5470


Just watched again. Always a pleasure to see that.







Dude, these mods are the bomb! Just watched a 5470 with a GTX650 running Shadows of Mordor in 1080 on medium settings. Stayed between 28 to above 60 fps with average being low 30's. There's so many vids with xeon mods involved I'm surpised nobody's posted a link 4 here in some of their comments... (Hmmmm,...)


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> Revhead: Fired up my ud3r to look at my oc profiles in bios. I run my x5460 at 400 fsb for 3.8 mhz. Looking in the M I T. I have system memory multiplier set to 2.66D to run 4 2gb sticks of OCZ at 1066mhz. When I check my 4.2 oc at 444 fsb I have system memory multipler (SPD) set to 2.00B to run at 888mhz. When I change it to 2.40B to run at 1066mhz it becomes unstable so I bumb MCH core from 1.100v to 1.340v which helps. Lots of other settings to conseder also.


that's quite high NB voltage.
you may want to disable ram options like ram writing / reading training, check perf level, etc


----------



## PooPipeBoy

I bought GTA5 recently and have been using it to test my Xeon X5460 (GTX650 graphics) system with it.
I was worried that my 4GB of DDR2 and 1GB VRAM wouldn't be enough, but surprisingly it's still able to play 1080p at 60fps no problems, in fact the game runs very smooth.
Still playing around to find the ideal graphics settings.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Changing between AHCI and IDE mode in BIOS doesn't cause blue screens if I replicate it, but you can't get into windows, you get an error code. If you want to change between the two, the first time you go back into Windows it has to be in Safe Mode. After that Windows will boot normally...
> 
> I also don't understand the relationship to 8GB ram problems....


I don't understand the relationship either. I just know it worked.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> I don't understand the relationship either. I just know it worked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Wouldn't be the first quirky thing I've discovered when it comes to home computers... Glad a solution was found. Were you able to re-enable AHCI afterwards?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> LOL, when I get another case freed up, I'll throw the rest of my parts into it. Asus board that doesn't store cpu settings (problem with atx cable,among other things caused issue near as I can tell), xeon x5470,4Gb ram.It's a p5e-vm hdmi board.It can make a fine little tv,guest machine. CPU,Board,Bios chip,sticker,and Evo212 cooler total cost $125.00 and only issue is it detects new cpu each start so it runs the base clocks settings. 3.33 is livable for a Quad core under 150.00(I also have a hd5770 and a psu if I want to throw them in to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the piece here, the item there that nickles and dimes ya to death with these.'Specially if U start lookin for new or refurbed items. (The Evo 212 was only $25.00 compared to $55.00 for the Lepa water cooler) The little things add up.


You sure it's not just the CMOS battery needing replaced or the clear CMOS jumper left in the wrong position?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> You sure it's not just the CMOS battery needing replaced or the clear CMOS jumper left in the wrong position?


I'll ck the jumper again when I get a chance, if I did leave it in the reset,I'll be pissed! LOL,I had trouble because an atx extension melted,then the nvidia driver was giving me a black screen 'till they fixxed it.I thought the driver issue was a board issue @ first.







Now I'm gonna use either buit in to start up, or basic card(hd5450for example) Just gotta make sure the card works before the attempt to mod.


----------



## Fernandoz

There is only one position because it comes from china adapted to 775 socket, but, my problem are solved i just reset the bios with one night without the batery and without energy cable and at the morning it was working LoL. Thank you and now i`ll wait for cpu cooler comes I bought a cooler master hyper T4 for X5470; Do you think thats cooler can make this processor work about 4.0 ghz?


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> I don't understand the relationship either. I just know it worked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be the first quirky thing I've discovered when it comes to home computers... Glad a solution was found. Were you able to re-enable AHCI afterwards?
Click to expand...

Not yet. I will but just happy basking in the glow of 8Gb 4Ghz at the moment.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkeman

I am running a GA EP43 UD3L with a Xeon E5450. I havent had to do anything to it. I turned it on and it stalled in the bios about maybe a minute and then rebooted and there it was. For all intents and purposes, I am going to over clock this cpu. I am almost positive I do not have to change any settings in anything but the stepping and something else, I'll know when I get there. But for the last week its been running rock solid 24/7 at stock and gaming worked perfect , everything did !

I am going to turn it up a few notches right now. note: it is air cooled with a Masscool HS and Rosewill silent fan. I'll be interested if I hit the 4.0Ghz mark but it is highly unlikely, but.... who knows, I know my Core 2 Duo E8600 hit 4.4Ghz and did not run stable after temps reached the max BUT it did run stable at 4.0Ghz and has been since on an identical machine.

By the same token My Core 2 Quad hit 4.0 just fine but I couldn't get it stable to run games and it eventually overheated. So I clocked it down to 3.7Ghz and it worked great and has been.

So.... Here goes nothing ! (crosses fingers) "See ya on the other side"


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawkeman*
> 
> I am running a GA EP43 UD3L with a Xeon E5450. I havent had to do anything to it. I turned it on and it stalled in the bios about maybe a minute and then rebooted and there it was. For all intents and purposes, I am going to over clock this cpu. I am almost positive I do not have to change any settings in anything but the stepping and something else, I'll know when I get there. But for the last week its been running rock solid 24/7 at stock and gaming worked perfect , everything did !
> 
> I am going to turn it up a few notches right now. note: it is air cooled with a Masscool HS and Rosewill silent fan. I'll be interested if I hit the 4.0Ghz mark but it is highly unlikely, but.... who knows, I know my Core 2 Duo E8600 hit 4.4Ghz and did not run stable after temps reached the max BUT it did run stable at 4.0Ghz and has been since on an identical machine.
> 
> By the same token My Core 2 Quad hit 4.0 just fine but I couldn't get it stable to run games and it eventually overheated. So I clocked it down to 3.7Ghz and it worked great and has been.
> 
> So.... Here goes nothing ! (crosses fingers) "See ya on the other side"


Good luck, should be able to get some nice clocks with that board. There is a member in here named Laithon I believe, he has some game benches at around 4.6-4.7GHz on one of these quads...I think shooting for 4GHz should be an easy target.


----------



## schuck6566

new stable @ 3.8 on an e5450after 3 & 1/2 hours prime95. 

 Just an FYI, the 20FPS stats seam to occur @ new test loadings.(each new test gets a low dip and jumps back up)


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Good luck, should be able to get some nice clocks with that board. There is a member in here named Laithon I believe, he has some game benches at around 4.6-4.7GHz on one of these quads...I think shooting for 4GHz should be an easy target.


That Laithon guy is an imposter and he's ugly!


















Shameless plug







I've just decided to let some of my gear go.. MB/CPU/RAM combo (x5470, modded 771->775, ASUS Striker II extreme 790i Ultra and 8GB 2000Mhz 2.0v Patriot memory) current bid a penny lol. This is the same system I overclocked to 4.65Ghz and made the 4K videos with 980Ti's in SLI







. I also put my ultra rare Patriot memory (DDR3 high voltage) and I know folks here might be looking for them (790i chipset compatible). I don't want to post a link and spam or get in trouble but if anyone wants the link just PM me or just search the bay for an ASUS Striker II extreme or PVS34G2000LLKN







.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> new stable @ 3.8 on an e5450after 3 & 1/2 hours prime95.
> 
> Just an FYI, the 20FPS stats seam to occur @ new test loadings.(each new test gets a low dip and jumps back up)


What were your settings to achieve this, out of interest?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> What were your settings to achieve this, out of interest?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> What were your settings to achieve this, out of interest?


Here's pics of my bios settings for anyone interested.It's a Gigabyte EP35-DS3R board.xeon e5450 EO processor,2x2Gb NANYA 6400 between slots 1&2, 2x2Gb Micron technologies 6400 between slots 3&4.
 The settings for unigine were high quality,moderate tesselation,2xaa.The resolution gets set just under 1080 because that's what nvidia drops it to 2 fit the screen.(it's an old lcd tv1824x1026 i think is the auto scan setting)Firestrike should be defaults i believe.(other then not running the demo)


----------



## Rich22

cheers for the info, it's interesting to see


----------



## Rich22

Updating microcode time, and having a problem with it...

I've downloaded MMTool v3.2 and the current LGA775 and 771 microcode as linked on Delidded.com, and I have the current BIOS version I want to mod. I figure I'll update all the microcode, so I delete all the old ones after loading up the ROM onto MMTool. But I can't load any new microcode. It just ignores the instruction when I click "apply" to insert a data patch. Eh? Anyone know what the deal is with that? Thanks for any advice that might be forthcoming!

EDIT: It's just a really crappy little program isn't it. I tried doing it again, just the same, and I manage to load new microcode on, then it crashed. Then same thing again. Cringe. Maybe I should just shove in the new microcode I need and save it and get out. I worry this rubbish is responsible for a BIOS mod that might brick the machine.

EDIT 2: Ok, got there in the end


----------



## hurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> EDIT: It's just a really crappy little program isn't it.


It's not a newbie-one-click-solution, but it's not crappy.


----------



## Rich22

It serves a purpose that I appreciate, so it's perhaps harsh to refer to it as crap, but it does have bugs in it. That it chose not to function as intended 3 times in a row, including two fatal errors that caused crashes, caused me some frustration. Defending its flaws by suggesting I'm a newbie that needed a one click solution (thanks for the insult!) is a bit uninformed considering I studied software development at college, and I considering I didn't do anything wrong with it. If these failings from a program that I'm about to trust with the welfare of my motherboard didn't alarm me a bit that would just be weird...


----------



## hurda

I'm very interested to learn how you accomplished to crash the program in the first place.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurda*
> 
> I'm very interested to learn how you accomplished to crash the program in the first place.


It crashed 3-4 added microcode in each time, simply when adding another. I added all 17 on the 4th attempt. Are you trying to wind me up or what!? Everyone has been very nice and very helpful on this thread, I've read a huge amount of it, and I'm surprised I have someone trolling me on here, suggesting I'm incompetent or stupid because I complained a program misbehaved when I used it.


----------



## hurda

I suggested neither.
I modded dozens of BIOS-images with that tool, and it never crashed for me. Hence my question how you did that, so I can make sure to not repeat your steps.
Calm down.

PS:
I noticed that the image in the AMI-tutorial is missing in post #2.

4tqm.png 20k .png file

http://i.imgur.com/GN1rniJ.png

Maybe a mod could add it back in.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurda*
> 
> It's not a newbie-one-click-solution, but it's not crappy.


ROTFL, I think many of us have felt the frustration with 1 program or another as we tried to become familar with it's quirks during this voyage.Took me a few tries to manage to use MTOOL successfully,and having to change the tjmaxx in hwmonitor caused me NO end of trouble @ first.(I thought I was over heating no matter what cooler I was using) I have 3 boards that I've tried the mod on the bios,and I've only done the bios for 2.Even then,members here stepped up and offered to do it for me when I had trouble,& I ended up using theirs because it was a cleaner rom.(thanks again!!!) So,instead of "Crappy" let us just say Challenging for those of us still on a learning curve.(Myself included in that description)







P.S. the,The "trouble" I was having was NOT due to the rom,inserting the new 1 didn't correct the issue,I stayed with someone elses rom because as I said,it was cleaner(had more updated files-less space).I could have reflashed my rom and had the same results) Trouble was found to be HARDWARE related And DRIVER related.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> It crashed 3-4 added microcode in each time, simply when adding another. I added all 17 on the 4th attempt. Are you trying to wind me up or what!? Everyone has been very nice and very helpful on this thread, I've read a huge amount of it, and I'm surprised I have someone trolling me on here, suggesting I'm incompetent or stupid because I complained a program misbehaved when I used it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Easy Rich.... I've seen hurda on here helping many people and trying to get to the bottom of their issues(myself included) I honestly don't think they meant their comment as an insult.As for saying U were a noob,How were they to know HOW much experience you have/had?It's an easy assumption to make when a stable program is crashing in someones hands.So they asked for more info to try to find out why the crashes occured. AND offered a link to a picture showing the order for mmtool use. I tend to lean more towards Either a bad download of tool,files,or rom. OR your exceding the rom size after the 3-4 cades get added in and it's crashing because it can't create the rom.(I believe it added the 17 new after U deleted the old?) P.S., I've NEVER seen them TROLL anybody.


----------



## Rich22

Glad to hear that, Schuck. I perceived the first comment as a dig, and then the second too, so I didn't take it too kindly. Hey ho, that is life. And of course no one knows a thing about by background, but similarly why judge that I'm clueless and the difficulties were of my own making? I'm pleased they have been helpful on here, and hope this was just a misunderstanding.

Tons of software has its 'quirks' and the reason I initially posted was trying to discover how to circumvent the mysterious behaviour that tool presented me with. It worked eventually but was flaky rather than needing a workaround.

I continue to use lots of software that is quirky/weird/flawed, sometimes caused by its own issues and nuances, sometimes a hardware conflict. Look at Speedfan, it posts the weirdest temperatures sometimes, it detects fans that don't exist and tells me they're revolving preposterously slowly, but I still find use for it. I don't expect free tools to be perfect because I know how damn time consuming and possibly endless and thankless that task is, but I can't help but get frustrated occasionally when it is obvious how things could be simpler to use or have less of the quirks (edit: or just flat out inexplicably crash! lol).


----------



## 4everAnoob

I tried my EP45T-UD3R the last few hours and still can't reach 500 FSB stable.
I have had many high end motherboards in the past, best I could reach was around 470 FSB.
It even did that with a minimal voltage bump. I had to use 50 or 100 MCH clock skew and it was golden.
This one does not do that. 450 is already unstable. Tried clock skew but didn't help.

I have asked this before a year ago, but how can I get to 500 FSB stable?
I know I can get a X5460, but I want to avoid that if possible.
The X3363 I;ve got seems to be golden, at least IMO, stable at 3.8GHz with 1.3v in the BIOS (less under load ofc)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Glad to hear that, Schuck. I perceived the first comment as a dig, and then the second too, so I didn't take it too kindly. Hey ho, that is life. And of course no one knows a thing about by background, but similarly why judge that I'm clueless and the difficulties were of my own making? I'm pleased they have been helpful on here, and hope this was just a misunderstanding.
> 
> Tons of software has its 'quirks' and the reason I initially posted was trying to discover how to circumvent the mysterious behaviour that tool presented me with. It worked eventually but was flaky rather than needing a workaround.
> 
> I continue to use lots of software that is quirky/weird/flawed, sometimes caused by its own issues and nuances, sometimes a hardware conflict. Look at Speedfan, it posts the weirdest temperatures sometimes, it detects fans that don't exist and tells me they're revolving preposterously slowly, but I still find use for it. I don't expect free tools to be perfect because I know how damn time consuming and possibly endless and thankless that task is, but I can't help but get frustrated occasionally when it is obvious how things could be simpler to use or have less of the quirks (edit: or just flat out inexplicably crash! lol).


Not sure what version you were using or what OS U were on @ the time. This is the 1 I used on Windows 10. It should run as is,but @ most you'll need to run in compatibilty mode.Not the latest,but was stable for me. MMTOOL V 3.22


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> I tried my EP45T-UD3R the last few hours and still can't reach 500 FSB stable.
> I have had many high end motherboards in the past, best I could reach was around 470 FSB.
> It even did that with a minimal voltage bump. I had to use 50 or 100 MCH clock skew and it was golden.
> This one does not do that. 450 is already unstable. Tried clock skew but didn't help.
> 
> I have asked this before a year ago, but how can I get to 500 FSB stable?
> I know I can get a X5460, but I want to avoid that if possible.
> The X3363 I;ve got seems to be golden, at least IMO, stable at 3.8GHz with 1.3v in the BIOS (less under load ofc)


If you have a 2.83 Ghz cpu stable @ 3.8,that's basicly a full gig overclock already. 3.4Ghz would put you @ the rated FSB for your board(1600MHz) So @ 3.8 your looking @ increased FSB voltages @ the least. I think asking 4.25Ghz MAY be asking a bit much out of that poor little 95watt 2.83Ghz cpu.I honestly DON'T know. ALSO your 500FSB would give a board FSB of 2000MHz,that's even MORE voltage you'd have to push through the fsb and possibly the memory and others. You need to talk with 1 of the HEAVY overclockers on here to get better details. I'm a light weight.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Not sure what version you were using or what OS U were on @ the time. This is the 1 I used on Windows 10. It should run as is,but @ most you'll need to run in compatibilty mode.Not the latest,but was stable for me. MMTOOL V 3.22


V3.2 I believe, perhaps 3.22, on Windows 10 32bit. I wasn't running it in compatibility mode... Anyhow, got there in the end


----------



## BuckeyeBattle

Hi, I'm attempting to mod a Dell Vostro 420 G45A01 mobo but am having trouble determining what the best cpu i can install is. I could not find any information on this mod being performed on this platform, and after reading http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/ I have accepted that I am limited to a cpu with a maximum tdp of 95W and a FSB of 1333 MHz, which leaves me with the e5450 or rare x3380 as my best options. More attractive cpus would be the x5460 or x5470, however both of these have a tdp rating of 120W. In short, I was wondering if anyone could confirm that the x3380 or e5450 would work in my machine, or have successfully ran a cpu of higher FSB or TDP. Thank you very much.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuckeyeBattle*
> 
> Hi, I'm attempting to mod a Dell Vostro 420 G45A01 mobo but am having trouble determining what the best cpu i can install is. I could not find any information on this mod being performed on this platform, and after reading http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/ I have accepted that I am limited to a cpu with a maximum tdp of 95W and a FSB of 1333 MHz, which leaves me with the e5450 or rare x3380 as my best options. More attractive cpus would be the x5460 or x5470, however both of these have a tdp rating of 120W. In short, I was wondering if anyone could confirm that the x3380 or e5450 would work in my machine, or have successfully ran a cpu of higher FSB or TDP. Thank you very much.


I have NO experience with your board,have played with a vostro 220. over/underclocking was limited to changing the multiplier in my case. If I were trying your mod,I'd go with the e5450 because it's a 3.0 @ stock settings. I couldn't even FIND a 3380 on ebay currently.The e5450's are running between $23 to $30(avg $25) including shipping US. x3360's are running $60with shipping to $74 or best U.S.And an x3370 going for $80.75 or best offer,outta china. value wise,I think the e5450 might be the way to go as long as you can add the code for it to the dell bios.THAT may be the deciding factor. Try updating the bios first to see if you can even manage to add the needed code for the 5450.Either way, the e5450 AND a sticker are less the $30 U.S. so it's the cheaper loss if it doesn't work.


----------



## BuckeyeBattle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I have NO experience with your board,have played with a vostro 220. over/underclocking was limited to changing the multiplier in my case. If I were trying your mod,I'd go with the e5450 because it's a 3.0 @ stock settings. I couldn't even FIND a 3380 on ebay currently.The e5450's are running between $23 to $30(avg $25) including shipping US. x3360's are running $60with shipping to $74 or best U.S.And an x3370 going for $80.75 or best offer,outta china. value wise,I think the e5450 might be the way to go as long as you can add the code for it to the dell bios.THAT may be the deciding factor. Try updating the bios first to see if you can even manage to add the needed code for the 5450.Either way, the e5450 AND a sticker are less the $30 U.S. so it's the cheaper loss if it doesn't work.


Thank you very much for your thorough reply. I looked around for the x3380 and it's a super rare processor, only could fine a handful of benchmarks and I didn't want to pay 150 on ailibaba to pick one up. I got a steal (15 bucks) on an e5450 and will try that out. I updated my bios to its latest version to prepare but It still doesn't seem to have an OC ability like my new gaming pc does. Is your vostro able to OC?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuckeyeBattle*
> 
> Thank you very much for your thorough reply. I looked around for the x3380 and it's a super rare processor, only could fine a handful of benchmarks and I didn't want to pay 150 on ailibaba to pick one up. I got a steal (15 bucks) on an e5450 and will try that out. I updated my bios to its latest version to prepare but It still doesn't seem to have an OC ability like my new gaming pc does. Is your vostro able to OC?


The only option I remember having available was the clock multiplier being able to change it so technically I think I was only able to underclock.I swapped the 5450 into a gigabyte board and put a C2Q Q9550 into the vostro for now.The Vostro bios is kinda limited for OC for nice for turning things on or off.(no memory settings,FSB voltages,CPU voltages ect. BUT all speed step,ect, are there to switch on or off.)Most of the Factory boards(Dell,HP,)offer little OC from what I've seen unless they specifically sell as performance/game,ect. EDIT: the Q9550 is a 2.83Ghz Quad that runs about $40 US on the bay.


----------



## BuckeyeBattle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> The only option I remember having available was the clock multiplier being able to change it so technically I think I was only able to underclock.I swapped the 5450 into a gigabyte board and put a C2Q Q9550 into the vostro for now.The Vostro bios is kinda limited for OC for nice for turning things on or off.(no memory settings,FSB voltages,CPU voltages ect. BUT all speed step,ect, are there to switch on or off.)Most of the Factory boards(Dell,HP,)offer little OC from what I've seen unless they specifically sell as performance/game,ect. EDIT: the Q9550 is a 2.83Ghz Quad that runs about $40 US on the bay.


I think I might be able to make do with just the clock multiplier if I can find it. Pushing the 3 GHz cpu up to even 3.2 would be great.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuckeyeBattle*
> 
> I think I might be able to make do with just the clock multiplier if I can find it. Pushing the 3 GHz cpu up to even 3.2 would be great.


My vostro wouldn't go higer then the base multi of the cpu.The Q9550 doesn't even offer that option.Only reason it showed was beacause the xeon had a HIGHER base clock then the C2Q


----------



## BuckeyeBattle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> My vostro wouldn't go higer then the base multi of the cpu.The Q9550 doesn't even offer that option.Only reason it showed was beacause the xeon had a HIGHER base clock then the C2Q


Well hopefully it will recognize that the e5450 has a higher base click than the Q8200 then ?


----------



## Rich22

Last night I installed the E5450 to replace the E6400 in my P5B Deluxe, under a 212x Hyper cooler. What a bugger the cooler was to install. Anyway, the interesting stuff...

Windows loaded up first time, all good. Only detecting 2 cores and some programs still reporting it as the E6400. In msconfig I set the number of processors to 4, and rebooted. Success, it worked and 4 cores reported. Tried a couple of benchmark tools and noticed the temperatures fly up high! I notice the Vcore is fluctuating depending on the work it's doing, hovering around 1.5v







Oh **** I thought, turned off and went into BIOS and set it much lower. Everything had been left on auto... I can't believe it would go so high?!?

With a more sensible voltage the temps were lower and the benchmark results good. The temps were super-low, like unbelievable... 18-20 idle, 30-40 full Prime load on the cores. So I tried running the processor at 3.6ghz rather than the stock 3.0, with ram at 800mhz 5-5-5-15 T2. Barely raised the reported temps. Then I fell asleep.

Anyone else had weird voltage issues when on auto settings? And what voltages in everyone running on the cpu and the ram? Cheers guys


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Last night I installed the E5450 to replace the E6400 in my P5B Deluxe, under a 212x Hyper cooler. What a bugger the cooler was to install. Anyway, the interesting stuff...
> 
> Windows loaded up first time, all good. Only detecting 2 cores and some programs still reporting it as the E6400. In msconfig I set the number of processors to 4, and rebooted. Success, it worked and 4 cores reported. Tried a couple of benchmark tools and noticed the temperatures fly up high! I notice the Vcore is fluctuating depending on the work it's doing, hovering around 1.5v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh **** I thought, turned off and went into BIOS and set it much lower. Everything had been left on auto... I can't believe it would go so high?!?
> 
> With a more sensible voltage the temps were lower and the benchmark results good. The temps were super-low, like unbelievable... 18-20 idle, 30-40 full Prime load on the cores. So I tried running the processor at 3.6ghz rather than the stock 3.0, with ram at 800mhz 5-5-5-15 T2. Barely raised the reported temps. Then I fell asleep.
> 
> Anyone else had weird voltage issues when on auto settings? And what voltages in everyone running on the cpu and the ram? Cheers guys


ROTFL,When I was trying to first run my x5470 on my p5eVM-hdmi,I had to use an atx extension for the psu(was a bottom mount case) on auto,the settings drew so much it melted the cheap atx extensions I used.After that I've tended to keep the CPU voltage on manual.Depending on other settings the vcore will still vary under load,ect, but WON'T increase beyond your set manual voltage in bios. For example,your set manual is 1.35xx and after any vdrop you have 1.29xx showing as max.Under load it may drop to 1.2879 & under extreme load it'll drop lower(shown as minimum in hwmanager) That's why we run the stress test for several hours to make sure a core doen't fail @ the voltage/temps we're running.I've had beautiful looking setting run for 2 haour's, but fail before making 3. I'll see if I can find a shot of my 5450 running @ 3.6 EDIT: Can't find a pic of the 5450(that I KNOW s it) @ 3.6 a page or so back I posted bios pics for my 3.8 settings & here's a shot of hwmanager after 3.5 hours of prime 95.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> ROTFL,When I was trying to first run my x5470 on my p5eVM-hdmi,I had to use an atx extension for the psu(was a bottom mount case) on auto,the settings drew so much it melted the cheap atx extensions I used.After that I've tended to keep the CPU voltage on manual.Depending on other settings the vcore will still vary under load,ect, but WON'T increase beyond your set manual voltage in bios. For example,your set manual is 1.35xx and after any vdrop you have 1.29xx showing as max.Under load it may drop to 1.2879 & under extreme load it'll drop lower(shown as minimum in hwmanager) That's why we run the stress test for several hours to make sure a core doen't fail @ the voltage/temps we're running.I've had beautiful looking setting run for 2 haour's, but fail before making 3. I'll see if I can find a shot of my 5450 running @ 3.6 EDIT: Can't find a pic of the 5450(that I KNOW s it) @ 3.6 a page or so back I posted bios pics for my 3.8 settings & here's a shot of hwmanager after 3.5 hours of prime 95.


A melted ATX extension? Jesus! There should definitely be a warning to set CPU voltage manually when doing this 775 to 771 mod. After only 4-5 mins of my pc running i could feel the heat pumping from the PSU.

At the moment I have the chip running stable at 3.6ghz with 1.26V, after an hour on Prime95. I'm not too bothered about raising the overclock further... does 400mhz extra really make much difference when all you're doing is shooting the FSB into the stratosphere?

Today, in-between sport, I managed to replace the 32bit version of Windows 10 with the 64bit version. No hitches or issues. I didn't like my RAM sitting there unused by the 32bit limitations.


----------



## Rich22

One weird thing I have noticed, in both 32bit and 64bit Windows 10... Since running the CPU overclocked when I benchmark graphics the results are about 30% of where they are usually... what the heck is the deal with that?!? All other benchmarks- CPU, memory, disk etc are all up.


----------



## Rich22

Actually 30% is an exaggeration, games that game 60FPS now give 1-4...... Trying a number of 'fixes' but with no success....

EDIT: Remove the overclock and frame rates go back to normal. And that is keeping the V core at 1.26 rather than auto.

Here are the CPU related options I can play with in BIOS, and what I currently have set, all default except RAM frequency and CPU Vcore:

AI Tuning: Manual
CPU Frequency: 333
DRAM: 1000 (667,833,1000,1111,1333 are the unusual options here- it can also match the CPU frequency above)
PCI Express Frequency: Auto
PCI Clock Synchronisation Mode: Auto
Spread Spectrum: Auto
Memory Voltage: Auto
CPU Vcore Voltage: 1.2625V
FSB Termination Voltage: Auto
NB Vcore: Auto
SB Vcore (Sata/PCIE): Auto
ICH Chipset Voltage: Auto


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Actually 30% is an exaggeration, games that game 60FPS now give 1-4...... Trying a number of 'fixes' but with no success....
> 
> EDIT: Remove the overclock and frame rates go back to normal. And that is keeping the V core at 1.26 rather than auto.
> 
> Here are the CPU related options I can play with in BIOS, and what I currently have set, all default except RAM frequency and CPU Vcore:
> 
> AI Tuning: Manual
> CPU Frequency: 333
> DRAM: 1000 (667,833,1000,1111,1333 are the unusual options here- it can also match the CPU frequency above)
> PCI Express Frequency: Auto
> PCI Clock Synchronisation Mode: Auto
> Spread Spectrum: Auto
> Memory Voltage: Auto
> CPU Vcore Voltage: 1.2625V
> FSB Termination Voltage: Auto
> NB Vcore: Auto
> SB Vcore (Sata/PCIE): Auto
> ICH Chipset Voltage: Auto


With some buggering about I fixed this issue. I set the CPU to 400, the ram to 800, PCI to 101 and 33, NB Vcore to 1.45V. Upon testing the results were still wonky, so I lowered the memory frequency on the GPU. Bob's your uncle. Fingers crossed this survives a few hours of Prime95...


----------



## Rich22

Maybe I need some more voltage somewhere, as tonight i'm getting errors on the Prime 95 blend test... or perhaps I should loosen the timings on the RAM (5-5-5-15) first? Its the 'rounding' error, 0.5 rather than under 0.4.... Thanks


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Maybe I need some more voltage somewhere, as tonight i'm getting errors on the Prime 95 blend test... or perhaps I should loosen the timings on the RAM (5-5-5-15) first? Its the 'rounding' error, 0.5 rather than under 0.4.... Thanks


I think increasing your cpu voltage a bit might help. For example, my 5450 @ 3.8 = cpu voltage 1.38125, FSB Overvoltage =+0.2V, MCH Overvoltage = +0.1V, DDR2 Overvoltage =+0.2V . Dram timing's =auto, SYSTEM MEMORY MULTIPLIER (SPD) = 2.00 Pci E freq = 100 CPU Host Freq = 423. That gives my ddr2 800 a speed of 846 because it's doubling the cpu frequency,hense the need for a little added voltage there.since the total fsb is 1692 & board is 1333,I increased the fsb voltage to help carry the extra load. As for the extension, it was a cheap 1 from china(thin gauge)and the auto setting allowed the boards version of speed step/turbo to kick in when heavy loads/multiple process ran.Windows startup is LOTS of different proccess running. LOL it tried to boost the cpu even more.







Once I disabled THAT,it's been good with a real extension.







Just remember that as you take the clock higher, you'll tend to need 2 raise the voltage @ least a tad now & then on the cpu to get it stable. 1.0 -1.25 are normal voltages for STOCK speed. More performance/speed may need more power/voltage. EDIT: The rounding errors I've usually been able to correct with the cpu voltage increase.


----------



## Rich22

Thanks for the reply mate. I think playing with the voltages is what I need. I only had a little time today to muck with it, but left it running prime. All I changed was +0.2v on the RAM, and made Vcore 1.36. Managed an hour on the blend test, and just shy of 3 hours on each of the others, each before crashing. Interestingly each crashed only when I returned to check on it, as I moved the mouse or pressed a key to end the screensaver. Well, thats how the first two ended, I then disabled the screensaver, the third ended when the screen resumed from off. I now have all power saving switched off. Bit odd isn't it.

Regarding by Buffalo 8400 ram- I don't know what Voltage it is good for, I can't find any official specs and its not written on the modules. One review I found said 2.1. It unsurprisingly runs auto at 1.8. Is most RAM usually safe at 2.1? By the way, under load the Vcore drops from 1.36 to 1.26.... Temps on the cores are mid 50s when smashing it on Prime, which isn't bad as it's the hottest room in the house on a warm day.


----------



## Rich22

I must say what a good mod this really is- looking at all the benchmarks this 10 year old pc with a 9 year old processor still basically matches the new Macbook for single threaded performance and thrashes it on multi-threaded performance. And it's what, half the single threaded performance of an i7 6700k? For 7% of the cost. Considering that progress has ground to a halt on the processor front now, these old PCs should serve a purpose for the next 5 years at least. Incredible.

I spent an extra few quid on a USB 3.0 front panel and PCI card, and now this ancient PC has some fast connectivity to match up with Windows 10 64bit and all round very acceptable performance.


----------



## eleksnipe

Frequency : 4011 Mhz

Vcore : 1.248 V

Temperatures : around 35 degrees

Cooler : on air hyper 212 evo



I can go to 1.35 V ?


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleksnipe*
> 
> Frequency : 4011 Mhz
> 
> Vcore : 1.248 V
> 
> Temperatures : around 35 degrees
> 
> Cooler : on air hyper 212 evo
> 
> 
> 
> I can go to 1.35 V ?


Nice low Vcore at the moment, though I assume it's on auto or set a bit higher than 1.248 if thats what it shows on CPU-Z. You can certainly set it to 1.35 as thats even listed as safe by Intel. Have you tried running Prime yet?


----------



## eleksnipe

In bios : set to 1.29375 V

In CPU-Z : varies bewteen 1.200 V and 1.248 V

Prime95 : 5 minutes stable then crash

Frequency : 4011 Mhz

I will set 1.0325 V in the bios


----------



## eleksnipe

I have some stranges things :

Bios : 1,32500 V

CPU-Z :

not prime : 1.280 V

with prime : 1.232 V

Difference in volts when not in prime and in prime ?


----------



## eleksnipe

I'm stable prime95









Bios : 1.35 V

Cpu-Z :

1.232 V at 100% processor with prime95 (Wow that's a lot of vdrop)

1.296 V 0 % processor

Temperature (100% load prime95) :

core 1 : 65 degrees (max 71 degrees)

core 2 : 64 degrees

core 3 : 62 degrees

core 4 : 63 degrees

Frequency : 4015 Mhz


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleksnipe*
> 
> I have some stranges things :
> 
> Bios : 1,32500 V
> 
> CPU-Z :
> 
> not prime : 1.280 V
> 
> with prime : 1.232 V
> 
> Difference in volts when not in prime and in prime ?


That's normal, once you put your system under load, you will get more "vdroop", when your voltage drops below the BIOS setting. It's normal to the point most modern boards have something called "Load Line Calibration" or similar, to counter it. With boards as old as these, it tends to be pretty bad, as it gets worse over time, from what I have seen. All you can really do is add some extra vcore in BIOS to counter it if your motherboard lacks these settings, or, if you're feeling adventurous, hit up google and see if there are any vdroop mods for your board. Some vdroop mods are as easy as penciling a resistor, others a little more involved. And chances are, if you're not using an "enthusiast" board, and just some OEM type one, there is not going to be a mod already worked out, and that would mean working out the mod yourself.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleksnipe*
> 
> I'm stable prime95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bios : 1.35 V
> 
> Cpu-Z :
> 
> 1.232 V at 100% processor with prime95 (Wow that's a lot of vdrop)
> 
> 1.296 V 0 % processor
> 
> Temperature (100% load prime95) :
> 
> core 1 : 65 degrees (max 71 degrees)
> 
> core 2 : 64 degrees
> 
> core 3 : 62 degrees
> 
> core 4 : 63 degrees
> 
> Frequency : 4015 Mhz


Temps are about 10 degrees above mine (I'm using fractionally more Vcore but a lower overclock-3.6ghz), but good you are stable at such a high frequency. I'm guessing you didn't do a variety of Prime95 tests or test for especially long based on when you last posted. My stability issues seem limited to the RAM, not the processor, but its stable for 90mins plus....


----------



## eleksnipe

I set 1.40 V in the bios to have around 1.34 V in CPU-Z

I could reach 4.1 Ghz but then it crashed, I don't know if it's come from the ram, cpu or the motherboard

I was not satisfied to have to increase the vcore so much.

So for a h24 overclock, I decided to put 1.3125 V in the bios and set the frequency to 3.95 Ghz.

I used my computer for many hours in games now and it didn't crash with these specifications.

It seems to increase the frequency over 4 ghz means to increase a lot the vcore and so the temperature.

I will maybe do a prime95 to see if it's stable.


----------



## Rich22

I raised the RAM from 2v to 2.05v at the same time as disabling the power saving options related to the screen, and in 8 hours of a mixture of Prime95 tests there have been 0 errors. E5450 3.6GHz, P5B Deluxe. Im quite happy considering I've not had to push the voltage very much in any department to get this pretty damn solid. Could probably get 4Ghz stable with a bit more juice.....









Ambient temperature dropped a lot in my study from day to night, and with Prime blasting away just now core temps were between 43-48. They peak core temp recorded today was 60, but the room was in sunlight at the time and bloomin' hot. Idle now the core temps are 21-26... GPU is 36, MB 32, SSD 23, so chilly all around


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleksnipe*
> 
> I set 1.40 V in the bios to have around 1.34 V in CPU-Z
> 
> I could reach 4.1 Ghz but then it crashed, I don't know if it's come from the ram, cpu or the motherboard
> 
> I was not satisfied to have to increase the vcore so much.
> 
> So for a h24 overclock, I decided to put 1.3125 V in the bios and set the frequency to 3.95 Ghz.
> 
> I used my computer for many hours in games now and it didn't crash with these specifications.
> 
> It seems to increase the frequency over 4 ghz means to increase a lot the vcore and so the temperature.
> 
> I will maybe do a prime95 to see if it's stable.


What RAM do you have and what latencies are you running? And what voltage are you feeding the RAM?


----------



## eleksnipe

For the RAM, I used default voltages.

It's 10 - 10 - 10 - 10 - 26 and 702.4 Mhz so 1404.8 Mhz. I use a 3.20 multiplier for 3.95 Ghz.

It's elixir ddr3 10600.

When I went to 4.2 Ghz, I set to 3.0 multiplier so the RAM frequency would not increase too much.


----------



## wir8

Simple issue here,

I have a Foxconn G31MV (not g31mv-k) motherboard on an OEM PC and I can not flash my BIOS for this mod because the update utility says "invalid windows key in bios" even though I have genuine w10. Can I use the Xeon without modding my BIOS? Or is there another workaround for this? I also couldn't manage to get Award's flash utility to work because I couldn't boot into DOS in w10.

Also, I have found a modded BIOS from a Chinese website (http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/) but it is for G31MV-K. If I somehow manage to update my bios, would that help?

Or would I be better off with a Xeon L5420 which has lower TDP?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Temps are about 10 degrees above mine (I'm using fractionally more Vcore but a lower overclock-3.6ghz), but good you are stable at such a high frequency. I'm guessing you didn't do a variety of Prime95 tests or test for especially long based on when you last posted. My stability issues seem limited to the RAM, not the processor, but its stable for 90mins plus....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleksnipe*
> 
> I'm stable prime95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bios : 1.35 V
> 
> Cpu-Z :
> 
> 1.232 V at 100% processor with prime95 (Wow that's a lot of vdrop)
> 
> 1.296 V 0 % processor
> 
> Temperature (100% load prime95) :
> 
> core 1 : 65 degrees (max 71 degrees)
> 
> core 2 : 64 degrees
> 
> core 3 : 62 degrees
> 
> core 4 : 63 degrees
> 
> Frequency : 4015 Mhz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> I raised the RAM from 2v to 2.05v at the same time as disabling the power saving options related to the screen, and in 8 hours of a mixture of Prime95 tests there have been 0 errors. E5450 3.6GHz, P5B Deluxe. Im quite happy considering I've not had to push the voltage very much in any department to get this pretty damn solid. Could probably get 4Ghz stable with a bit more juice.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient temperature dropped a lot in my study from day to night, and with Prime blasting away just now core temps were between 43-48. They peak core temp recorded today was 60, but the room was in sunlight at the time and bloomin' hot. Idle now the core temps are 21-26... GPU is 36, MB 32, SSD 23, so chilly all around


I'm Glad ya's got your 5450's up & Stable. She's a sweet little thing!


----------



## eleksnipe

Stable for many hours now

Frequency : 3.95 Ghz

Vcore : Varies between 1.248 V and 1.264 V

Perfomance Enhancement : Standard

Memory : 702 Mhz

FSBRAM 5:8

Ram Voltage : 1.50 V (default voltage)

Timings : 10 10 10 26

Graphic card : HD 4850

Power Supply : 350 Watts

Links for passmark results :

stable 3.95 Ghz : http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=61928349426

unstable 4.01 Ghz : http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=61887904453

For 3.95 Ghz : 6037 score

For 4.01 Ghz : 6093 score


----------



## bobaffett

I have a bunch of 771 series Server pulls from work (X5450, and some L series) and like 32GB of DDR2 unbuffered ECC memory.

I have a Gigabyte 965P-DS3 currently running an C2D E6300 overclocked. does anyone know if this board is capable of working with the MOD? any chance of using the DDR2 from the servers?

Thanks for any help


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobaffett*
> 
> I have a bunch of 771 series Server pulls from work (X5450, and some L series) and like 32GB of DDR2 unbuffered ECC memory.
> 
> I have a Gigabyte 965P-DS3 currently running an C2D E6300 overclocked. does anyone know if this board is capable of working with the MOD? any chance of using the DDR2 from the servers?
> 
> Thanks for any help


MOD works according to the listing, http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/#gigabyte , Don't think the ecc will work,but others would know better. Here's what Gigabyte says=Supports DDR2 800/667/533 memory Dual Channel architecture support up to 8GB by 4 DIMM slots. I'd try the X5450 before going to the l's, the x5460 worked & the e5450. Good luck & let us know how it goes!







You're must lkely gonna need to add the XEON micro codes to your bios first.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleksnipe*
> 
> Stable for many hours now
> 
> Frequency : 3.95 Ghz
> 
> Vcore : Varies between 1.248 V and 1.264 V
> 
> Perfomance Enhancement : Standard
> 
> Memory : 702 Mhz
> 
> FSBRAM 5:8
> 
> Ram Voltage : 1.50 V (default voltage)
> 
> Timings : 10 10 10 26
> 
> Graphic card : HD 4850
> 
> Power Supply : 350 Watts
> 
> Links for passmark results :
> 
> stable 3.95 Ghz : http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=61928349426
> 
> unstable 4.01 Ghz : http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=61887904453
> 
> For 3.95 Ghz : 6037 score
> 
> For 4.01 Ghz : 6093 score


Here's my 3.8 with a screen shot of the passmark 9 beta results.We need to get results from Rch22 so we can se what kinda difference his SSD makes.


----------



## Rich22




----------



## Rich22

Anyone else find DiskMark unreliable? 3 consecutive tests for me can score between 2400 and 2800. Variance is much less on all other tests PassMark offers. Is it the test or is it the nature of SSDs?

EDIT: I see what is going on... when all the cpu, disk, memory are ALL tested, DiskMark is 10-15% lower than when tested alone. Peculiar.


----------



## Rich22

If anyone is curious, here's the results at 4Ghz on the E5450. (With 9600GT, Samsung 850EVO SSD, P5B Deluxe Wifi/AP)





So for those of us keeping score. the E5450 gets the following CPU Mark scores:
3.6 GHz: 4976
3.87GHz: 5279
4.01GHz: 5469

EDIT: Keeping the tight timings I need to increase VCore to 1.46v to keep 4GHz stable, so I don't maintain that speed.
EDIT2: The 3D scores are so bad because my card is not compatible with the latest version of Direct X.


----------



## besttt




----------



## Rich22

Assuming you're running a 775 modded rig I'm guessing 4.1GHz with fast DDR3? I'm on mobile so can't view rigs and sigs....


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*


Is that your x5470 on the EP45 board?? Looks sweet! the 4 sticks of corsair make a difference to my 2x2 setup!







Quality pays in the end!







LOL, Guess I'm gonna have 2 look into 1 of those "new-fangled" ssd's eventually also. shoulda said "compaired to my 2x2" 2 Nanya,2Micron 1 make in each channel


----------



## Rich22

Got my first SSD 6 years ago and couldn't stand a system without since. Considering CPU performance has only doubled in a decade, and GPU performance ground to a halt three years ago (though this year should change that), the SSD was the biggest and most noticeable upgrade I ever made. And this is without mentioning how 90% of spinning hard disks I've ever owned have bloody failed on me...


----------



## eleksnipe

With a e5450 on the new passmark test, I get the score of 5544 for 3.95 Ghz.

My graphic card is hd 4850 and I think I will replace it. I have only 512 mb vram on it.

I have found http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composants/Carte-Graphique/Carte-Graphique-NVIDIA/KFA2/4958161-GeForce-GTX-960-EXOC-V2-4Go-DDR5.htm#moid:MO-29693M62531520

This a gtx 960 with 4 gb of ram for 172 euro. I don't know if 4gb of ram is necessay but I think about the future.

I have a 350 Watt Supply. HD 4850 is Max TDP: 110 W and e5450 is max tdp : 80 W.

The gtx 960 would be Max TDP : 120 W I hope it would work.

But maybe I should wait since new graphics cards are announced.


----------



## 4everAnoob

*WAAAAAAIT!!!!*
For the new gfx cards









960 is not a good value card.
Keep you money in your pocket a few weeks and who knows maybe GTX970 2nd hand prices will drop loads.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> *WAAAAAAIT!!!!*
> For the new gfx cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 960 is not a good value card.
> Keep you money in your pocket a few weeks and who knows maybe GTX970 2nd hand prices will drop loads.


I am already starting to see the second hand cards hit the market...stuff going for 2/3 what it was a mere week ago. I've been looking into second hand 290/290X or GTX 970, and they seem to be around $200 USD right now. Wait just a hair more and I bet you'll see even better deals than that. As long as you don't mind second hand, which on a rig like one of these, wouldn't be such a bad idea IMO.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleksnipe*
> 
> With a e5450 on the new passmark test, I get the score of 5544 for 3.95 Ghz.
> 
> My graphic card is hd 4850 and I think I will replace it. I have only 512 mb vram on it.
> 
> I have found http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composants/Carte-Graphique/Carte-Graphique-NVIDIA/KFA2/4958161-GeForce-GTX-960-EXOC-V2-4Go-DDR5.htm#moid:MO-29693M62531520
> 
> This a gtx 960 with 4 gb of ram for 172 euro. I don't know if 4gb of ram is necessay but I think about the future.
> 
> I have a 350 Watt Supply. HD 4850 is Max TDP: 110 W and e5450 is max tdp : 80 W.
> 
> The gtx 960 would be Max TDP : 120 W I hope it would work.
> 
> But maybe I should wait since new graphics cards are announced.


Gigabyte Nvidia GTX 970 Windforce Warranty till 12/29/2018!<--- It just sold minutes ago for $217.50 U.S. plus shipping. I say wait.







I paid $125.00 for my GTX950 a few months ago because cash was tight & couldn't afford a better card. NOW prices are dropping like dead flies & have buyers remorse to make ya cry.







@ least ya know the new GTX is releasing and the currents are dropping!


----------



## Rich22

Second hand prices are dropping for recent cards? I can only assume that's because this year we finally see some progress. It's staggering that cards released 2-3 years ago are still the best options in the mid-market segment, and in the UK those 2-3 year old cards actually still cost the same or slightly more than on release, if purchased new. Anyone that bought one when they were released must be laughing...

How long till AMD go out of business? Surely can't be long the way they're getting killed in both the CPU and GPU spaces. If they weren't so hopeless we might have seen Intel or Nvidia forced into a little more progress....


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Gigabyte Nvidia GTX 970 Windforce Warranty till 12/29/2018!<--- It just sold minutes ago for $217.50 U.S. plus shipping. I say wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid $125.00 for my GTX950 a few months ago because cash was tight & couldn't afford a better card. NOW prices are dropping like dead flies & have buyers remorse to make ya cry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ least ya know the new GTX is releasing and the currents are dropping!


You got a GTX 970 for $217? In the UK new they still cost the equivalent of $400-500 new/$290 second hand. Bargain!!

Not sure a 350watt PSU can support it, though? Recommendations online are for a decent brand 500watt supply. Sorry if it wasn't you that had the 350watt PSU. And, of course, with such a nice card it'll be bottlenecked by the rest of the system... assuming you stuck it in an LGA775 system.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

The prices are dropping because of the release of GTX 1080 / 1070 and AMD's answer just around the corner as well. People are trying to get rid of their cards now before the prices drop even further. Give it another month, then I would pounce on something second hand. There will be sort of a "window" where there is a ton of cards to choose from, outside that window and cards are still too expensive, or there isn't any of them left on the market. So don't wait too long to grab something, is what I am saying. Or the selection will thin out and prices can even rise a bit again.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> You got a GTX 970 for $217? In the UK new they still cost the equivalent of $400-500 new/$290 second hand. Bargain!!
> 
> Not sure a 350watt PSU can support it, though? Recommendations online are for a decent brand 500watt supply. Sorry if it wasn't you that had the 350watt PSU. And, of course, with such a nice card it'll be bottlenecked by the rest of the system... assuming you stuck it in an LGA775 system.


No, the GTX 970 was a used price. I paid about $340.0 for my GTX970 2 years ago.U.S. Then got 25 rebate and Witcher3 and Batman Arkham Knight both with it. I was happy. I bumped my psu up to a 520 watt to be safe with the 970. For any one interested in the new nvidia's, here's some info The news came from an event held by NVIDIA in Austin, Texas, where Jen-Hsun Huang, CEO of NVIDIA spoke and revealed that the higher-end GeForce GTX 1080 will run at 9 teraflops with 8 GB GSX, and the more affordable GeForce GTX 1070 will run at a speed of 6.5 teraflops with 8GB GS. Huang expressed the company's enthusiasm for VR by stating that "We've dedicated ourselves to advancing this art form."
Both cards will be releasing on different dates as the GeForce GTX 1080 will be coming out the soonest as it can be expected on 27th May and will be on the market at $599 USD, with the Founders Edition coming at $699, whereas the GeForce GTX 1070 is set a little under a month later on 10th June at the price of $379, and the Founders Edition for this lower costing graphics card will be $449.


----------



## eleksnipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> You got a GTX 970 for $217? In the UK new they still cost the equivalent of $400-500 new/$290 second hand. Bargain!!
> 
> Not sure a 350watt PSU can support it, though? Recommendations online are for a decent brand 500watt supply. Sorry if it wasn't you that had the 350watt PSU. And, of course, with such a nice card it'll be bottlenecked by the rest of the system... assuming you stuck it in an LGA775 system.


Are you sure about the bottleneck thing ? With the xeon e5450 quad core 4.0 ghz with 12 Mb of Cache ? I can't even go further than 50% of the cores in games for the moment. Where would be the bottleneck ?

I have a pci express x16 1.0 slot and graphic car use 3.0 x16 technology now.

Here an article about the GTX 980 PCI-Express Scaling. Between 1.0 and 3.0, the difference is 2 fps for some games and no difference at all for some other games.

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GTX_980_PCI-Express_Scaling/1.html

For the 350 Watts PSU, it depends of the quality of the supply. I have a antec group 350 Watts supply.

The gtx 970 has a tdp of 145 Watts.

I have e5450 with a tdp of 80 Watts but since it's overclocked, I think it is more than that. But I keep a low vcore of 1.25 V for 3.95 Ghz so I don't think it consumes that much.

For my current HD 4850, it is 114 Watts TDP.

So there is a difference of 145 Watts - 114 Watts = 31 Watts. I would be very curious to know if it would work. Is there a way to know ?

I found this great website : http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page362.htm

They tell me for the HD 4850, I would use a 450 Watts PSU but it works very well with my 350 Watts PSU.

They tell for the GTX 970 to use a 500 Watts PSU.

In the specs sheet of the gtx 970, they say "2x 6-pins".

For my current HD 4850, I have to use "1x 6 pins".

I don't know if I can use "2x 6-pins" with my psu.


----------



## wir8

Hello,
I bought a Xeon L5420 for my Foxconn G31MV but I'm getting the following error on boot:

"Warning !!!
This motherboard only supports low power energy-saving CPUs (less than 65W).
Your current CPU is not supported, and the system will shut-down soon.
Please visit Foxconn support website for supported CPU information."

Thing is, L5420's TDP is 50W. Can anyone enlighten me?

Edit: Yes I have done the BIOS microcode mod.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> No, the GTX 970 was a used price. I paid about $340.0 for my GTX970 2 years ago.U.S. Then got 25 rebate and Witcher3 and Batman Arkham Knight both with it. I was happy. I bumped my psu up to a 520 watt to be safe with the 970. For any one interested in the new nvidia's, here's some info The news came from an event held by NVIDIA in Austin, Texas, where Jen-Hsun Huang, CEO of NVIDIA spoke and revealed that the higher-end GeForce GTX 1080 will run at 9 teraflops with 8 GB GSX, and the more affordable GeForce GTX 1070 will run at a speed of 6.5 teraflops with 8GB GS. Huang expressed the company's enthusiasm for VR by stating that "We've dedicated ourselves to advancing this art form."
> Both cards will be releasing on different dates as the GeForce GTX 1080 will be coming out the soonest as it can be expected on 27th May and will be on the market at $599 USD, with the Founders Edition coming at $699, whereas the GeForce GTX 1070 is set a little under a month later on 10th June at the price of $379, and the Founders Edition for this lower costing graphics card will be $449.


You paid a lot less for that card two years ago than it costs here now... impressive!

All those high end cards... I hope they finally bring out something worth buying in the $200-250 bracket. I don't value my interest in games beyond that!


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleksnipe*
> 
> Are you sure about the bottleneck thing ? With the xeon e5450 quad core 4.0 ghz with 12 Mb of Cache ? I can't even go further than 50% of the cores in games for the moment. Where would be the bottleneck ?
> 
> I have a pci express x16 1.0 slot and graphic car use 3.0 x16 technology now.
> 
> Here an article about the GTX 980 PCI-Express Scaling. Between 1.0 and 3.0, the difference is 2 fps for some games and no difference at all for some other games.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GTX_980_PCI-Express_Scaling/1.html
> 
> For the 350 Watts PSU, it depends of the quality of the supply. I have a antec group 350 Watts supply.
> 
> The gtx 970 has a tdp of 145 Watts.
> 
> I have e5450 with a tdp of 80 Watts but since it's overclocked, I think it is more than that. But I keep a low vcore of 1.25 V for 3.95 Ghz so I don't think it consumes that much.
> 
> For my current HD 4850, it is 114 Watts TDP.
> 
> So there is a difference of 145 Watts - 114 Watts = 31 Watts. I would be very curious to know if it would work. Is there a way to know ?
> 
> I found this great website : http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page362.htm
> 
> They tell me for the HD 4850, I would use a 450 Watts PSU but it works very well with my 350 Watts PSU.
> 
> They tell for the GTX 970 to use a 500 Watts PSU.
> 
> In the specs sheet of the gtx 970, they say "2x 6-pins".
> 
> For my current HD 4850, I have to use "1x 6 pins".
> 
> I don't know if I can use "2x 6-pins" with my psu.


I don't know why it wants 2x6pins anyway. The slot will provide 75w and the each 6pin can provide 75w more. Anyone understand why it would require 2x6pin?

Regarding the CPU bottleneck: Looking at benchmarks I've previously seen, there was a fair drop off in performance in many games with CPUs from this era- even top notch ones like these. http://www.techspot.com/article/1039-ten-years-intel-cpu-compared/page5.html Look at the performance of the Q9650 which is basically the same chip as E5450.

350watts should be *just* enough power, but take into consideration the power consumed by the motherboard, the hard disks and ssds, the cd drives, sound cards, any USB devices you plug in, case fans etc. It's generally believed not to be the best idea to butt right up again the max power of a PSU, but its unlikely you'll use more than 90% of its capacity for any extended period. You'll need to look into the specs of the PSU to see if it can supply enough power for 2x6 pins, even with connectors. For computers I've built for myself and my family I've never used more or less than 550w PSUs, after a 350w supply died on me around about 2001. Good brands are cheap at that wattage and will provide enough power to an SLI set up or a single big card, along with plenty of drives.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> I don't know why it wants 2x6pins anyway. The slot will provide 75w and the each 6pin can provide 75w more. Anyone understand why it would require 2x6pin?
> 
> Regarding the CPU bottleneck: Looking at benchmarks I've previously seen, there was a fair drop off in performance in many games with CPUs from this era- even top notch ones like these. http://www.techspot.com/article/1039-ten-years-intel-cpu-compared/page5.html Look at the performance of the Q9650 which is basically the same chip as E5450.
> 
> 350watts should be *just* enough power, but take into consideration the power consumed by the motherboard, the hard disks and ssds, the cd drives, sound cards, any USB devices you plug in, case fans etc. It's generally believed not to be the best idea to butt right up again the max power of a PSU, but its unlikely you'll use more than 90% of its capacity for any extended period. You'll need to look into the specs of the PSU to see if it can supply enough power for 2x6 pins, even with connectors. For computers I've built for myself and my family I've never used more or less than 550w PSUs, after a 350w supply died on me around about 2001. Good brands are cheap at that wattage and will provide enough power to an SLI set up or a single big card, along with plenty of drives.


Personally, there is no way in heck I would try to run that system off an off-brand 350W. You're likely right at the limit as it is with that thing, and I am sure it is also pretty old now. I would be looking at a new PSU as well with the GPU upgrade. Again, if budget is a thing, second hand is always a good source for PSU. I see them all the time in local Kijiji and such for reasonable prices. In fact, I am going to be looking for a new one pretty soon I think once these X5460 actually show up. I found out these FB-DIMM can also use up a fair bit of power as well, and with two higher TDP CPU and eventually a 290X or something...this 550 is going to be struggling. I think it is going to struggle right after I put the two higher TDP Xeon in it (still running 2xE5430 while I wait for my X5460 to arrive in the mail).


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleksnipe*
> 
> Are you sure about the bottleneck thing ? With the xeon e5450 quad core 4.0 ghz with 12 Mb of Cache ? I can't even go further than 50% of the cores in games for the moment. Where would be the bottleneck ?
> 
> I have a pci express x16 1.0 slot and graphic car use 3.0 x16 technology now.
> 
> Here an article about the GTX 980 PCI-Express Scaling. Between 1.0 and 3.0, the difference is 2 fps for some games and no difference at all for some other games.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GTX_980_PCI-Express_Scaling/1.html
> 
> For the 350 Watts PSU, it depends of the quality of the supply. I have a antec group 350 Watts supply.
> 
> The gtx 970 has a tdp of 145 Watts.
> 
> I have e5450 with a tdp of 80 Watts but since it's overclocked, I think it is more than that. But I keep a low vcore of 1.25 V for 3.95 Ghz so I don't think it consumes that much.
> 
> For my current HD 4850, it is 114 Watts TDP.
> 
> So there is a difference of 145 Watts - 114 Watts = 31 Watts. I would be very curious to know if it would work. Is there a way to know ?
> 
> I found this great website : http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page362.htm
> 
> They tell me for the HD 4850, I would use a 450 Watts PSU but it works very well with my 350 Watts PSU.
> 
> They tell for the GTX 970 to use a 500 Watts PSU.
> 
> In the specs sheet of the gtx 970, they say "2x 6-pins".
> 
> For my current HD 4850, I have to use "1x 6 pins".
> 
> I don't know if I can use "2x 6-pins" with my psu.


For $21.00U.S. this has the power and plugs you'd need for the GTX. http://www.ebay.com/itm/252292914277?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT And HERE'S a comparison between the 4850 and the 970 http://www.game-debate.com/gpu/index.php?gid=2438&gid2=55&compare=geforce-gtx-970-4gb-vs-radeon-hd-4850 As for bottle neck, I know someone here running multi 980's for 4k gaming on the MOD. The PSU I linked to Is what I bought new from BestBuy with my new card, and got a refurbed/open box 1 for the GTX950.Both working great so far.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Personally, there is no way in heck I would try to run that system off an off-brand 350W. You're likely right at the limit as it is with that thing, and I am sure it is also pretty old now. I would be looking at a new PSU as well with the GPU upgrade. Again, if budget is a thing, second hand is always a good source for PSU. I see them all the time in local Kijiji and such for reasonable prices. In fact, I am going to be looking for a new one pretty soon I think once these X5460 actually show up. I found out these FB-DIMM can also use up a fair bit of power as well, and with two higher TDP CPU and eventually a 290X or something...this 550 is going to be struggling. I think it is going to struggle right after I put the two higher TDP Xeon in it (still running 2xE5430 while I wait for my X5460 to arrive in the mail).


It wasn't a bad brand, Antec is well reviewed, but no, I wouldn't run that card off that PSU, no way. I did a load calculator based on the system with a 970 in it, and it suggests max draw would be 380watts- e.g. a 450watt min recommended PSU. Load calculators tend to err on the side of caution, but still... buy a bigger better PSU, eleksnipe.


----------



## eleksnipe

Thank you

I'm located in France, I don't know if they can deliver to it with no additional taxes.

I'm a student on a tight budget, I don't want to spend more than 150/175 euro for all the components.

For the GTX 970 + power supply, It would be at least 200 euro.

I think I will wait a little, maybe take a graphic card with a low tdp.

I don't play at high resolution, my desktop resolution is 1280*1024.

According to passmark, even a gtx 950 would be a great improvement for me. (I'm on HD 4850).

http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu.php?gpu=Radeon+HD+4850

http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu.php?gpu=GeForce+GTX+950

My passmark score for 3D graphics would go from 1035 to 5246, my framerate would 5* times better









And I would be sure it works since my HD 4850 have 114 watts tdp and gtx 950 have 90 watts tdp.

I don't know, i'm thinking about it.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> As for bottle neck, I know someone here running multi 980's for 4k gaming on the MOD.


The bottleneck with two (or more?!) 980s on a PCI-E 1.1 board is infinitely greater than a singe card. There aren't enough lanes with enough bandwidth for two. Not such a disaster if he has a PCI-E 2.0 board, but it's still mind-blowingly ridiculous to me. Why break the bank on graphics cards on a system that is nearly a decade old that can't properly handle their power? Bonkers.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> It wasn't a bad brand, Antec is well reviewed, but no, I wouldn't run that card off that PSU, no way. I did a load calculator based on the system with a 970 in it, and it suggests max draw would be 380watts- e.g. a 450watt min recommended PSU. Load calculators tend to err on the side of caution, but still... buy a bigger better PSU, eleksnipe.


Antec is not a bad brand, but it is still a cheap 350W PSU, no matter how you slice it. I wouldn't run that anywhere near its max rated voltage for any period of time, and brand really has nothing to do with it. How many amps are even on the 12V rail for one? I ran an Antec True Power New for several years, was a great PSU, but it wasn't a "budget" PSU being run at or near, or even above, it's max rated voltage. It will get hot, and be even less stable. A decent 450-550W would suit that build with a GTX 970 just fine. Also, your overclock can even be affected by PSU...and very much so if you are already running near it's limits.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleksnipe*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> I'm located in France, I don't know if they can deliver to it with no additional taxes.
> 
> I'm a student on a tight budget, I don't want to spend more than 150/175 euro for all the components.
> 
> For the GTX 970 + power supply, It would be at least 200 euro.
> 
> I think I will wait a little, maybe take a graphic card with a low tdp.
> 
> I don't play at high resolution, my desktop resolution is 1280*1024.
> 
> According to passmark, even a gtx 950 would be a great improvement for me. (I'm on HD 4850).
> 
> http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu.php?gpu=Radeon+HD+4850
> 
> http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu.php?gpu=GeForce+GTX+950
> 
> My passmark score for 3D graphics would go from 1035 to 5246, my framerate would 5* times better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I would be sure it works since my HD 4850 have 114 watts tdp and gtx 950 have 90 watts tdp.
> 
> I don't know, i'm thinking about it.


A 950 would make sense at that resolution







And lowering your total system power draw would also be a good thing.


----------



## Rich22

It is a bugger that in Europe we must pay a 50% premium on American graphics card pricing. On other computing items such as CPUs its more like 20%


----------



## eleksnipe

Oh yeah prices are higher in Europe, too many taxes lol

And what about the vram ? 2 Gb sufficient ?

I say that since my HD 4850 runs very well in new games. It is enough powerful at my resolution.

The problem is new games use high resolution textures even if I play on low resolution so my 512 mb vram are full and then it stutters like crazy.

I hope newer games in the five next years won't stutter in a 2gb card.

I'm very vram bottleneck, not at all power bottleneck.

Just I take a game like league of legends. I play at the max settings at 100 fps with my hd 4850 since there is no big 4k textures so my vram won't be full.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> A 950 would make sense at that resolution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lowering your total system power draw would also be a good thing.


I'm able to play Witcher 3 @ medium/high settings 18xx X 1026 resolution on my 950 with the [email protected] 1366 X 768 was super smooth and still looked nice to me @ high settings with the hair works turned off. & a couple other things tweaked down. Still played smooth with no noticable drops even in fights. If you can find a card with the 4 gig ram that U can afford,go for it.But the 2 does manage on lower settings.It's just that some new games want even more for the minimum(6-8Gb rec,4Gb min)


----------



## Rich22

Right now, at that resolution, 2GB is enough. It's a tough call- I'd probably wait a few months until the new mid range cards are released, and get a 4GB one. Games might start to demand more RAM or you might upgrade to a bigger/better monitor at some stage.


----------



## eleksnipe

Just found :

650 Watts PSU : 20 euro

https://www.lambda-tek.fr/pulse-PPS-650BR~sh/B1367966&origin=gbaseFR19.12?gclid=CJP1yufC5swCFVQ_GwodCI8IcA

NB : deliveries prices u_u and not sure about the quality of the power supply

R9 290 4 go : 159 euro

It scores 6909 in passmark

http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu.php?gpu=Radeon+R9+290+%2F+390

but what about that power consumption lol

I definitively want a gtx 950 so I can keep my psu but I want it with 4 gb. Unfortunately, it doesn't exist for the moment lol.

It's a shame since in the amd side, you can get a r7 370 with 4gb of ram for 164 euro but it scores 4247 instead of 5246 for the gtx 950 and 150 watts tdp.


----------



## Rich22

I wouldn't trust a 20euro PSU! Plus that one has some terrible reviews online. I've used Corsair PSUs in a couple of builds, a 550w one would set you back around 50 euros, I wouldn't go any cheaper than that. EVGA review well, a 500w unit could be had for about the same, and a 600w unit for a few euros more.


----------



## Rich22

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/500w-evga-100-w1-0500-kr-80plus-single-rail-atx-psu

Thats selling for 43 euro equivalent in UK, and has 2 x 6+2 pin PCI-E connectors

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&file=print&reid=384

Thats an in depth review, that pretty much says this is the cheapest acceptable PSU. This guy does lots of good reviews on PSUs


----------



## 4everAnoob

VX450W is a great PSU that can be had very cheaply second hand.

I tested power consumption P45 vs X58, and I am amazed at the difference...
X58 platform is terribly inefficient. Idles at 100W+ at all times, P45 around 40W or less.
Load is a similar story, even with a 32nm CPU. Altough I do believe power/performance ratio is significantly better with X58 under load (multithreaded).
IMHO, X58 is not worth it anymore. The lack of features, lack of single threaded performance, and high (especially idle) power consumption really hurts it.
Of course, prices are also artificially high due to the lack of availability of (good) motherboards, making it a bad budget option.
So in my opinion, on a small budget, LGA775 is a much more viable platform. Now if only CPU prices would go down a bit more, well in particular the X5470.

Personally, I plan to got to Skylake within the next 3 months.


----------



## Rich22

When considering what PSU, this is an interesting thought- a big overclock with a hefty Vcore can apparently use double the TDP. So with the E5450 allow for an extra 80w if you plan to overclock. Even in financial terms I see no reason to buy less than a 550w- it saves all of about 2 bucks and gives a lot less headroom.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> VX450W is a great PSU that can be had very cheaply second hand.
> 
> I tested power consumption P45 vs X58, and I am amazed at the difference...
> X58 platform is terribly inefficient. Idles at 100W+ at all times, P45 around 40W or less.
> Load is a similar story, even with a 32nm CPU. Altough I do believe power/performance ratio is significantly better with X58 under load (multithreaded).
> IMHO, X58 is not worth it anymore. The lack of features, lack of single threaded performance, and high (especially idle) power consumption really hurts it.
> Of course, prices are also artificially high due to the lack of availability of (good) motherboards, making it a bad budget option.
> So in my opinion, on a small budget, LGA775 is a much more viable platform. Now if only CPU prices would go down a bit more, well in particular the X5470.
> 
> Personally, I plan to got to Skylake within the next 3 months.


Socket 775 can be one of the worst for power consumption







My X5470 was pulling 110+ amps under load which is 165W for JUST the CPU









Agree 775 it is still a great platform (still have 2 atm) and the best thing about it, Vulkan will remove the graphics CPU bottlenecks from draw calls (maybe DX12 also but who cares lol) breathing some fresh life into quad cores as they will be utilized much less.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> The bottleneck with two (or more?!) 980s on a PCI-E 1.1 board is infinitely greater than a singe card. There aren't enough lanes with enough bandwidth for two. Not such a disaster if he has a PCI-E 2.0 board, but it's still mind-blowingly ridiculous to me. Why break the bank on graphics cards on a system that is nearly a decade old that can't properly handle their power? Bonkers.


Most of the boards we're talking about doing higher end cards on have pcie2.0 on them. Some of the boards are MADE for SLI The following were made by Laithan with an x5470 and a pair of 980ti's.These were run in 4K I think it proves higher end is still worth it even with the older tech to a point.(eg 950 vs 970) "Sure, here they are"






and FFXIV to show some even higher framerates





^ Both on X5470


----------



## Rich22

Like I said, with PCI-E 2.0, it's not SUCH an awful decision to have two (or more?!?!) extreme-high-end GPUs, but for me it's still a disastrous waste of money.

I refer you to this:
http://www.techspot.com/article/1039-ten-years-intel-cpu-compared/page5.html

End of bottleneck debate on many games. These 775 era CPUs simply are the limiting factor, and adding a second extreme-high-end GPU only exacerbates the situation. I'm not saying he can't game in 4k, or that some games don't lean heavily on the CPU, simply that he's spent a fortune only to have one component hold back his performance.

EDIT: Here's an example from that page, which tests 10 years worth of CPUs with the GTX 980. Metro Redux, Max Quality, 1920x1080, i7 4790k provides 83.3 FPS. Q9650, which isn't far removed from the performance of our 771 chips: 21.5. Heck, even the old 2700k provides 80.3!

What about a graphics powerhouse like Crysis 3? We won't get half the frame rate of a modern CPU on that either. Tomb Raider on the other hand plays nice at 1080p with every CPU they test.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Like I said, with PCI-E 2.0, it's not SUCH an awful decision to have two (or more?!?!) extreme-high-end GPUs, but for me it's still a disastrous waste of money.
> 
> I refer you to this:
> http://www.techspot.com/article/1039-ten-years-intel-cpu-compared/page5.html
> 
> End of bottleneck debate on many games. These 775 era CPUs simply are the limiting factor, and adding a second extreme-high-end GPU only exacerbates the situation. I'm not saying he can't game in 4k, or that some games don't lean heavily on the CPU, simply that he's spent a fortune only to have one component hold back his performance.
> 
> EDIT: Here's an example from that page, which tests 10 years worth of CPUs with the GTX 980. Metro Redux, Max Quality, 1920x1080, i7 4790k provides 83.3 FPS. Q9650, which isn't far removed from the performance of our 771 chips: 21.5. Heck, even the old 2700k provides 80.3!
> 
> What about a graphics powerhouse like Crysis 3? We won't get half the frame rate of a modern CPU on that either. Tomb Raider on the other hand plays nice at 1080p with every CPU they test.


"Graphics Powerhouse" like Crysis 3???? The minimum requirements for THAT are a DUAL core CPU, and a GTS450 or a HD5770 with 1GB ram.Rec requires a 3Ghz quad core basicly and @ least a 5879.optimal goes up to a gtx680 or HD7970. I've ALREADY demonstrated that it plays MORE demanding games then THAT quite well. You keep quoting 1 article like it's gospel but truth is there are many factors involved.Yes,these CPU are near the end of their usefulness for highend gaming if the games keep requiring more cpu usage,but as another member wrote,new tech is making it possible for the CARDS t do more and require less from the cpu.(VULKAN and DirectX12) When we start seeing more games using this tech,we may see even more able to play quite well on our "obsolete" hardware,as long as it can use the new tech in the graphics. As for the pcie 1.1 issue, I honestly don't see the sense in putting more then 60 or 75 dollars total into a machine that doesn't have pci-e 2.0 @ least. (My e.g. dell dimendion 3100,P4 3.2 Ghz,bumped to 4GB ram =$20.00,Video card in pcie1.1 slot with 512Mb ram = $10 Windows10 64bit=Free)NO CPU upgrade was done because the board DOESN'T support dual or Quad cores. <--- Unit is able to watch netflicks and stream hd video while still allowing basic web browsing web games. LOL, it's a spare in case an 8th person is ever over & wants to get on a computer while the others are all in use. As for our CPU'S not playing crysis,ect. HERE'S the spec's required that my e5450 manages to play rather nicely on. http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/requirements/the-witcher-3-wild-hunt/12446 BTW,U know the MAIN differenace between the processor's with higer frame rates and the Q series with lower or Our xeon??? HYPERTHREADING! and my final complaint with the article you're using, the processor's are all @ different speeds.The top rated/fastest FPS in all the test has a BASE clock of 4.0 and turbos to 4.4GHz, while the poor Q6600 has a clock of 2.4GHz. ALMOST HALF the speed of the the top 1.Any surprise the FPS are half??? ESPECIALLY when you figure in HYPERTHREADING? LOL, sorry for the rant, I tend to get emotional,nothing personal.


----------



## Rich22

Crysis 3 with everything turned up to 11 on a high resolution is very demanding on a CPU.

But I'm happy to agree to disagree on the subject







no hard feelings.

And a card in the $200 dollar region supposedly only loses a few FPS on PCI-E 1.1 in a x16 slot. It's only when you add a second card that it all falls apart as each one really needs all 16 of those.


----------



## eleksnipe

Exact model of my power supply : http://www.amazon.de/Original-FSP-Ersatz-Netzteil-FSP350-60MDN/dp/B00HN3N50Y

It is rated 80plus Bronze.

I did some tests, my actual configruation (You can apply the overclock and the voltage you use) :



My configuration with a gtx 960 :



It's tempting for 10 watts more, aaaaaaahhhhhh xD

Load voltage is 340 Watts, my power supply is 350 Watts et 80plus bronze. I know it's not recommended but since It works perfectly at 330 Watts, 10 watts more is not that much.


----------



## schuck6566

StarswarmOutput_16_05_20_1522Xeone5450gtx950.txt 2k .txt file
2 sets of results for STARSWARM video test. 1 is my main rig,dell with i72600 @3.4base 16Gb ram,GTX970. The other is my Xeon MOD with [email protected] 3.8GHz,8Gb ram,and GTX950. (970=4Gbvram,950=2Gbvram & 2600has Hyperthreading for total 8virtual cores xeon= 4 cores)

StarswarmOutput_16_05_20_1505.txt 2k .txt file
 1 final note,the xeon is on high for settings while the other is extreme. figured high was good enough for the 950 in 1080.


----------



## Laithan

Since I was mentioned, I get to respond.. oh wait, that's something else haha (bad debate joke). Personally I can definitely be wrong, but I do my best to research and ensure I am able to present the facts. Here goes..

A socket 775 CPU such as the Xeon mods in this thread when overclocked for VSYNC ON GAMING is not really a bottleneck @ 4K. Newer CPUs will provide only slight improvements with the same GPUs used (4K is all about the GPUs). One very important point about 4K is that *there is no such thing as a 4K display higher than 60Hz.*...(at the time I am writing this, but they will come). Outside of benchmarks it will be preferred to *enable VSYNC on a 4K display*. This limits maximum frame rates to 60fps. 4K even @ only 60fps is currently a *GPU BOTTLENECK*. It currently requires 2xSLI/2xCF of high-end GPUs to even think about 4K @ a steady 60fps for NEXT GEN AAA titles and even many older ones (even a GTX1080 can't do max settings 4K alone).

Game performance and especially benchmark performance is MUCH less dependent on the CPU @ 4K (assuming you have a fairly fast 3.5Ghz+ intel quad core). HT is also really useless for gaming TBH. Anyway, at 4K the CPU is able to provide the draw calls required to keep up pace with the graphics as the FPS is still relatively low, therefore the CPU is not the bottleneck. *The reason why this isn't clear is because most people wouldn't have (2) 980's or 980Ti's, overclocked, to reach near 60fps with next gen 4K max settings on a SOCKET 775/771 system from* *2008/2009*. The CPU is going to get the blame every time.









Where you *are* going to see major CPU bottlenecks will be with 1080p and 1440p resolutions WITH either a refresh rate higher than 60 (like the 120Hz and 144Hz options) or during bench-marking with VYSNC *OFF*. There is no question that is where draw calls for super high FPS is something this generation of CPU *cannot* keep up with. It really depends if you're trying to set records with your system or if you just want to maintain a playable (60fps) game.

The last 10 years collectively has clearly demonstrated that MOORE's law has proven to have expired with regard to CPUs doubling in performance every year. That stopped well over 10 yrs ago. Both Intel and AMD have long stopped increasing processor clock speed and *could only add additional cores* and features that we didn't need or ask for. People bought multi-core machines only to wait years for the software to catch up to it.







In some cases "upgrades" to multi-core CPUs were slower in single thread software. There have been relatively very few performance improvements with CPUs. Each generation interval of CPUs from that point forward (around 2008/2009 timeframe) were highly marketed rebranding of only slightly better tech/performance.

There are 22core CPUs now...because we can't make them much faster...we can only add more cores... when will this stop? GPUs on the other hand have grown by LEAPS and BOUNDS in terms of performance in the last 10 years. 10 years ago we had the 8800 GTX.. then 9800 GTX series all before the 2xx series even launched (GTX 260/280). Every generation of NVIDIA GPUs has provided a significant performance improvement over its predecessor where CPUs were only slightly better...

Check out how much different CPUs make with regard to fps here









FWIW


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleksnipe*
> 
> Exact model of my power supply : http://www.amazon.de/Original-FSP-Ersatz-Netzteil-FSP350-60MDN/dp/B00HN3N50Y
> 
> It is rated 80plus Bronze.
> 
> I did some tests, my actual configruation (You can apply the overclock and the voltage you use) :
> 
> 
> 
> My configuration with a gtx 960 :
> 
> 
> 
> It's tempting for 10 watts more, aaaaaaahhhhhh xD
> 
> Load voltage is 340 Watts, my power supply is 350 Watts et 80plus bronze. I know it's not recommended but since It works perfectly at 330 Watts, 10 watts more is not that much.


You only have 1 case fan? ? And no ram? And at 90% tdp and less than 1.35v you have 0 headroom.


----------



## eleksnipe

349 Watts with the ram for hd 4850.

Would be 359 Watts for gtx 960 not a good idea lol.

329 Watts with a gtx 950. Gtx 950 is cool. But not in 4gb version. Ahhhhhhhh.

2 gb for gta 5 ?

Look that vram consumption :



Source : http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/90/much-vram-need-1080p-1440p-4k-aa-enabled/index.html


----------



## Rich22

Wow, that's an incredible amount of VRAM consumption!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Since I was mentioned, I get to respond.. oh wait, that's something else haha (bad debate joke). Personally I can definitely be wrong, but I do my best to research and ensure I am able to present the facts. Here goes..
> 
> A socket 775 CPU such as the Xeon mods in this thread when overclocked for VSYNC ON GAMING is not really a bottleneck @ 4K. Newer CPUs will provide only slight improvements with the same GPUs used (4K is all about the GPUs). One very important point about 4K is that *there is no such thing as a 4K display higher than 60Hz.*...(at the time I am writing this, but they will come). Outside of benchmarks it will be preferred to *enable VSYNC on a 4K display*. This limits maximum frame rates to 60fps. 4K even @ only 60fps is currently a *GPU BOTTLENECK*. It currently requires 2xSLI/2xCF of high-end GPUs to even think about 4K @ a steady 60fps for NEXT GEN AAA titles and even many older ones (even a GTX1080 can't do max settings 4K alone).
> 
> Game performance and especially benchmark performance is MUCH less dependent on the CPU @ 4K (assuming you have a fairly fast 3.5Ghz+ intel quad core). HT is also really useless for gaming TBH. Anyway, at 4K the CPU is able to provide the draw calls required to keep up pace with the graphics as the FPS is still relatively low, therefore the CPU is not the bottleneck. *The reason why this isn't clear is because most people wouldn't have (2) 980's or 980Ti's, overclocked, to reach near 60fps with next gen 4K max settings on a SOCKET 775/771 system from* *2008/2009*. The CPU is going to get the blame every time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where you *are* going to see major CPU bottlenecks will be with 1080p and 1440p resolutions WITH either a refresh rate higher than 60 (like the 120Hz and 144Hz options) or during bench-marking with VYSNC *OFF*. There is no question that is where draw calls for super high FPS is something this generation of CPU *cannot* keep up with. It really depends if you're trying to set records with your system or if you just want to maintain a playable (60fps) game.
> 
> The last 10 years collectively has clearly demonstrated that MOORE's law has proven to have expired with regard to CPUs doubling in performance every year. That stopped well over 10 yrs ago. Both Intel and AMD have long stopped increasing processor clock speed and *could only add additional cores* and features that we didn't need or ask for. People bought multi-core machines only to wait years for the software to catch up to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In some cases "upgrades" to multi-core CPUs were slower in single thread software. There have been relatively very few performance improvements with CPUs. Each generation interval of CPUs from that point forward (around 2008/2009 timeframe) were highly marketed rebranding of only slightly better tech/performance.
> 
> There are 22core CPUs now...because we can't make them much faster...we can only add more cores... when will this stop? GPUs on the other hand have grown by LEAPS and BOUNDS in terms of performance in the last 10 years. 10 years ago we had the 8800 GTX.. then 9800 GTX series all before the 2xx series even launched (GTX 260/280). Every generation of NVIDIA GPUs has provided a significant performance improvement over its predecessor where CPUs were only slightly better...
> 
> Check out how much different CPUs make with regard to fps here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW


OMG I still remember when people were getting boards with 2 sockets on them to run "dual" processor's.The times they have a changed. LOL,I keep dragging U into these comments, but you posted such NICE vids! Can U blame me for pulling someone who knows more then me into the talk??







Your info is MUCH better than mine,because U can back yours up.I on the other hand have to say,"Well I heard.."







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleksnipe*
> 
> Exact model of my power supply : http://www.amazon.de/Original-FSP-Ersatz-Netzteil-FSP350-60MDN/dp/B00HN3N50Y
> 
> It is rated 80plus Bronze.
> 
> I did some tests, my actual configruation (You can apply the overclock and the voltage you use) :
> 
> 
> 
> My configuration with a gtx 960 :
> 
> 
> 
> It's tempting for 10 watts more, aaaaaaahhhhhh xD
> 
> Load voltage is 340 Watts, my power supply is 350 Watts et 80plus bronze. I know it's not recommended but since It works perfectly at 330 Watts, 10 watts more is not that much.


Rich pointed out the memory was missing,also,I believe the voltage u have is the FINAL voltage,not the voltage in bios(mine needs 1.3875 in bios to get 1.296-1.312 final load [email protected] 3.8GHz) Also,what about sound?HDMI USB or seperate powered off speaker jack? USB powered is more juice.I'm guessing the 120mm is your cpu cooling fan.If so, U may want to look into @ least 1 case fan to move air through with the new card.(more cooler air being pulled into the case = more cooler air cooling the parts on it's way out.)


----------



## eleksnipe

R9 290 for 159 euros : http://www.cdiscount.com/informatique/cartes-graphiques/sapphire-amd-r9-290-4go-gddr5/f-10767-112279790g.html?gclid=CKi5v9nx6swCFQtAGwodN8wEDg&s_kwcid=AL!639!3!95135150122!!!g!!&cid=search&cm_mmc=SE_mckv!_Shopping_ShoppingCD&ef_id=V0Ap4gAABRU64JEe:20160521094815:s

650 Watts PSU for 55.99 euro : https://www.amazon.fr/Corsair-CP-9020098-EU-VS650-PLUS-Alimentation/dp/B00LMBT0IO/ref=sr_1_9?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1463823380&sr=1-9



Source : http://www.trustedreviews.com/opinions/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-v-amd-radeon-r9-290_Page-2

It would be 159 + 55.99 = 210 euro for R9 290

For gtx 970, it would be like 350 euro + 55.9 euro = 405.59 euro

Is it a good deal ?

It would be 159 + 55.99 = 210 euro for R9 290

For gtx 970, it would be like 350 euro + 55.9 euro = 405.59 euro

Is it a good deal ?


----------



## Rich22

For anyone worried about running a single high end card on a really old motherboard with PCI-E 1.1 (in a x16 slot)... https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GTX_980_PCI-Express_Scaling/1.html

Don't worry! ??


----------



## Rich22

B
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Rich pointed out the memory was missing,also,I believe the voltage u have is the FINAL voltage,not the voltage in bios(mine needs 1.3875 in bios to get 1.296-1.312 final load [email protected] 3.8GHz) Also,what about sound?HDMI USB or seperate powered off speaker jack? USB powered is more juice.I'm guessing the 120mm is your cpu cooling fan.If so, U may want to look into @ least 1 case fan to move air through with the new card.(more cooler air being pulled into the case = more cooler air cooling the parts on it's way out.)


I also suspected that was final voltage, not the BIOS selected voltage. Also for him to bear in mind- that poor little PSU will probably be the primary vent for the whole system if there is no case fan, and I doubt it'll have any over temperature protection, so it'll be running even hotter than it normally would be.... Which can be a recipe for disaster. Go for an intake and and extraction if your case allows, and as big as possible...


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleksnipe*
> 
> R9 290 for 159 euros : http://www.cdiscount.com/informatique/cartes-graphiques/sapphire-amd-r9-290-4go-gddr5/f-10767-112279790g.html?gclid=CKi5v9nx6swCFQtAGwodN8wEDg&s_kwcid=AL!639!3!95135150122!!!g!!&cid=search&cm_mmc=SE_mckv!_Shopping_ShoppingCD&ef_id=V0Ap4gAABRU64JEe:20160521094815:s
> 
> 650 Watts PSU for 55.99 euro : https://www.amazon.fr/Corsair-CP-9020098-EU-VS650-PLUS-Alimentation/dp/B00LMBT0IO/ref=sr_1_9?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1463823380&sr=1-9
> 
> 
> 
> Source : http://www.trustedreviews.com/opinions/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-v-amd-radeon-r9-290_Page-2
> 
> It would be 159 + 55.99 = 210 euro for R9 290
> 
> For gtx 970, it would be like 350 euro + 55.9 euro = 405.59 euro
> 
> Is it a good deal ?
> 
> It would be 159 + 55.99 = 210 euro for R9 290
> 
> For gtx 970, it would be like 350 euro + 55.9 euro = 405.59 euro
> 
> Is it a good deal ?


I admit 2 being a bit of a nvidia fan,other then 1 driver issue lately,I haven't really had problems with them.The 290 seams to be a bit of a pig power wise with slightly less performance then the 970.(275 watts vs 145 & the 970 is about 10% better @ reaching current recommended settings for games) http://www.game-debate.com/gpu/index.php?gid=2438&gid2=2054&compare=geforce-gtx-970-4gb-vs-radeon-r9-290-sapphire-bf4-edition June 10th is release date for the new nvidia 1070 so U may see some used 970's with dropped prices in the following months.Also,they'll be getting rid of stock of the 970's. U may want 2 wait a month or so if you can before making the final choice.If you have an acceptable card to use for now,I don't forsee the 970's going UP.







Others may make the argument that the AMD cards will be your best choice, they ALSO have a new series coming out.Remember,the 300 series was released AFTER the 200,o the amd card is already 1 generation old heading for2.The nvidia is semicurrent generation,(1080 & 1070 are the next/newest.)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> B
> I also suspected that was final voltage, not the BIOS selected voltage. Also for him to bear in mind- that poor little PSU will probably be the primary vent for the whole system if there is no case fan, and I doubt it'll have any over temperature protection, so it'll be running even hotter than it normally would be.... Which can be a recipe for disaster. Go for an intake and and extraction if your case allows, and as big as possible...


LOL, Great minds!


----------



## 4everAnoob

@Aaron
I am very curious to hear if your BSEL mod idea works for dual socket 771. Did you get the cpus yet?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> @Aaron
> I am very curious to hear if your BSEL mod idea works for dual socket 771. Did you get the cpus yet?


Still waiting on the CPU to get here, they are supposed to be here anytime from now to just before the end of the month...should actually go check the mail now that you mention it. Thing is though, I won't be doing a BSEL mod right away, I was going to put the S5000PSL with the two E5430 I also have up for sale locally for about $80 as a bundle, as use that $80 towards a Precision T7400 motherboard...dual socket 771 still, but using the Intel 5400 chipset versus the Intel 5000 chipset of the Intel S5000PSL I am using now. The only reason for swapping boards is to try the BSEL mod, which I have done some researching, and there have been some success with it on the T7400 boards. So yeah, once the X5470 get here, I will list the S5000PSL+2xE5430 for sale, run the X5470 in the S5000PSL until it sells, and order the T7400 board right away since it can usually take up to a month to get to me and I will be without a main system during that time. I will definitely keep you guys updated when it gets here though, no worries there







One thing with the T7400 motherboard though is power again...I had to make-up a simple power plug for the S5000PSL, but the T7400 has an extra 20-pin that I am hoping shares the pinout of a normal 20-pin, if not, I am in for some annoying wiring, or in worst case, actually having to use a T7400 PSU. I don't think I'd have to go that route, but I haven't really bothered to look into the pinouts just yet.

EDIT - found this - http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=339053 - looks like even the 24-pin is proprietry. So either basically rewire an entire PSU (possibly with just diy extensions/adapters), grab the dell propriety PSU (lots of them on Ebay, non-standard form factor), or look a little more for a better Intel 5400 chipset motherboard. I chose this one because there is a Dell riser board for it that has an SLI chip built in, allowing SLI to be run. Not really a deal breaker to give that up though if I find a board that will make a better swap for the Intel S5000PSL. And actually, looking closer at the link I posted there, I could likely just make a couple adapter / extensions...one for the 24-pin, one for the 20-pin, doesn't seem to be anything out of the ordinary voltage wise.


----------



## Rich22

I was browsing through this board and stumbled across a thread I think you guys will find interesting. Someone does a whole heap of gaming tests with two different processors, and old one without HT- 2500k, and a new 6700k, and clocked them both the same at 4.5 ghz.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1578480/i5-2500k-4-5ghz-vs-6700k-4-5ghz-in-games


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> I was browsing through this board and stumbled across a thread I think you guys will find interesting. Someone does a whole heap of gaming tests with two different processors, and old one without HT- 2500k, and a new 6700k, and clocked them both the same at 4.5 ghz.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1578480/i5-2500k-4-5ghz-vs-6700k-4-5ghz-in-games


In that comparison it has a sandybridge i5 overclocked more then 1 GHz to match the 1/2 GHz overclock on the i7 sky;lake.(3.3=baseclock on the i5,4.0=base clock on i7) PLUS the i5 is using 8Gb of 1600MHz ddr4 ram, while the i7 is using 16Gb of Faster DDR4 Ram. (1600=ddr3, 1866/2133=DDR4 2947actual) MAYBE if he'd compared an intel i7 2700k I'd have more respect for this,also if he'd clocked the 6700 DOWN to the 2700's speed & used the same ram.(Both of THESE are capable of running DDR3)Both of THESE chips have HT enabled,unlike the i5.His comparison was to show Sandybridge was a dog compared to the new chips,but he stacked the deck.Yes,Sandybridge IS more limited,but nowhere near as much as he makes it appear.I easily match the rates he posted in Witcher 3 with my i7 2600 with 16Gb ram.That should show that the RAM makes a bit of difference in the newer games along with HT.BTW, I'm running base clocks on this rig,While this may be up to 30% slower the skylake in some things,in others it stills meets the need.It is a lesser chip,but I'd prefer an HONEST comparison over a stacked 1 anyday. U can see some of the comparisons here. http://www.overclock.net/t/1578256/whats-after-skylake-2600k-vs-6700k-vs/10


----------



## Rich22

I agree it's a stacked deck against the older chip... but were I to compare the E5450 rig I put together for my mum to the an Opteron 185 system I have kicking about, I wouldn't lower the speed of the E5450 to match, nor would I disable two cores, nor would I slow the ram to match DDR1. Technology moved on in those 12 months or so. If I were to race a one legged man i wouldn't need to cut one leg off to prove I was faster than he was.

For longevity and sheer performance in 2016, the E5450-X5470 are an amazing bunch of chips, I love that they're still viable today.


----------



## Rich22

BTW, that is interesting about your Witcher 3 result...

Obviously we have to trust he's been fair and not to make the new chip look great unfairly


----------



## Laithan

I noticed X5470's are dirt cheap atm, good time to grab one if you have 775/771.. IMO they are far superior to the QX9770. 10x multi isn't unlocked like the QX9770 but you won't be needing anything higher than 10x anyway...

Check to make sure your chipset and MB can accept it first.


----------



## Rich22

How much can you see these for, mate? Judging by eBay it's been a fairly consistent £42/$60 ish for the past year in the UK (inc postage)

BTW: Does this website run like complete **** for anyone else on Windows? Using either Edge or Chrome. The worst lag I've ever seen on the net, and high processor usage. I tend to use Macs so I don't notice. Think it's to do with Flash...


----------



## Laithan

$48, free shipping.. they were $75 is not long ago


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> $48, free shipping.. they were $75 is not long ago


That is a good price. In hindsight I would probably have spent £40 on an X5470 than the £19 I spent on the E5450. I also could have had an X5460 for £19, but decided against that as I didn't know how slow shipping from Korea might be, and wasn't sure 5% extra performance was worth 50% more power consumption.


----------



## PooPipeBoy

Do any of you guys know why CPUBoss shows that the X5470 has a much higher GeekBench 3 multi-threaded score than the X5460?
I thought there was very little difference between the two.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> BTW, that is interesting about your Witcher 3 result...
> 
> Obviously we have to trust he's been fair and not to make the new chip look great unfairly


Here's what he posted @ the begining of his post, "Because nearly everyone dont know how much better is new skylake in games vs sandy bridge and still think sandy bridge=can match skylake in game" He was comparing the shylake tech to the sandybridge.To me, that would mean you use 2 processor's as close to each other as possible the same ram and same graphics. such as http://ark.intel.com/products/61275/Intel-Core-i7-2700K-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-3_90-GHz vs http://ark.intel.com/products/88196/Intel-Core-i7-6700-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4_00-GHz both handle ram @ 1333,the i7 is only .10 faster turbo,and with the same graphics it would be a more honest test.(Both cpu's have HT) He basicly stacked a chrysler 300 against a Challenger or Charger and said"See How POORLY the 300 does..." http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12136258 The ranking has dropped % wise in the last 3-6 months, but still manages to meet oculus gaming...(now if I could afford the vr equipment...







) my sandybridge.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PooPipeBoy*
> 
> Do any of you guys know why CPUBoss shows that the X5470 has a much higher GeekBench 3 multi-threaded score than the X5460?
> I thought there was very little difference between the two.


Some of the CPUBoss results seem way off. I've seen many unexpected results.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Here's what he posted @ the begining of his post, "Because nearly everyone dont know how much better is new skylake in games vs sandy bridge and still think sandy bridge=can match skylake in game" He was comparing the shylake tech to the sandybridge.To me, that would mean you use 2 processor's as close to each other as possible the same ram and same graphics. such as http://ark.intel.com/products/61275/Intel-Core-i7-2700K-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-3_90-GHz vs http://ark.intel.com/products/88196/Intel-Core-i7-6700-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4_00-GHz both handle ram @ 1333,the i7 is only .10 faster turbo,and with the same graphics it would be a more honest test.(Both cpu's have HT) He basicly stacked a chrysler 300 against a Challenger or Charger and said"See How POORLY the 300 does..." http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12136258 The ranking has dropped % wise in the last 3-6 months, but still manages to meet oculus gaming...(now if I could afford the vr equipment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) my sandybridge.


He used same graphics, but comparing a non-HT CPU with a HT CPU isn't 'fair', no, but if it's what he owned he's limited in options. The comparison is what it is, but yes the RAM is undeniably newer and faster.

Comparing a 2600k with a 6700k is fairer because they both have HT. It does give the 2600k advantages over the 2500k. Here's some comparisons that include the 6700K and 2600K, at stock and matched at same clock: http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2015-intel-skylake-core-i7-6700k-review

Average FPS aren't all that different across generations, especially when clocking all the CPUs there at 4.4Ghz, but minimum FPS shows a more noticeable change:


Little incentive for gamers to upgrade a system isn't it!

(and no, I don't know if they used same speed RAM, though you'd hope if they're making the effort to clock the CPUs the same they'd at least have the same quantity of RAM)


----------



## Rich22

Had a little mess about with the BIOS on my E5450, lowered some of the voltages and tightened the timings, and increased the RAM speed from 800 (1:1) to 1000, and a few little power saving bits tinkered with. Kept it 400x9=3.6Ghz. PassMark quite liked it.

CPU Mark: 4976 > 5115
2D Graphics: 504 > 526
3D Graphics: 753 > 761
Memory Mark: 926 > 1126

Is this a bull***** synthetic test to take no notice of, or does ignoring the 1:1 recommendation actually have a benefit in the real world? The memory mark score has scaled in line with the speed increase pretty much.


----------



## huseyinekrem

Hello guys,
Operating System: Windows 8.1 embended
I bought an x5460 for my p541tm lx. Now, at starting there is a message for me:
"to unleash this cpu's full power, please perform Bios update process"

Well, I already got latest bios. But windows doesn't recognised the cpu. So I tried to update again and cleared CMOS. That that message shows up. Now Whenever I try to open windows, the blue logo comes, windows says preparing repair, than some numbers show up quickly and restart.

I probably edit microcodes, but I reaaaly don't understand how can I do. What Should I do? Formatting system can save me?
regards


----------



## 4everAnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huseyinekrem*
> 
> Hello guys,
> Operating System: Windows 8.1 embended
> I bought an x5460 for my p541tm lx. Now, at starting there is a message for me:
> "to unleash this cpu's full power, please perform Bios update process"
> 
> Well, I already got latest bios. But windows doesn't recognised the cpu. So I tried to update again and cleared CMOS. That that message shows up. Now Whenever I try to open windows, the blue logo comes, windows says preparing repair, than some numbers show up quickly and restart.
> 
> I probably edit microcodes, but I reaaaly don't understand how can I do. What Should I do? Formatting system can save me?
> regards


Look here: http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email

Also, for X5460 @ stock clocks, is intel stock boxed cooler sufficient ?


----------



## huseyinekrem

Thanks, I will check the link.

I have bigger cooler than thiny stock.


----------



## huseyinekrem

God bless you my dear friend.

It's looks working for now. I'm making some stress tests. Thank you.


----------



## Rich22

Glad it's all working already. Let us know how you get on with the stress tests and if you decide to overclock it.


----------



## huseyinekrem

Well in 5 mins the temp rising to 85C during prime95 stress test. Is it normal?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huseyinekrem*
> 
> Well in 5 mins the temp rising to 85C. Is it normal?


what are U using to read the temps?? normal idle temps should be in 20's MAYBE low 30's depending on the cooler/how it's set.


----------



## huseyinekrem

Oh my fault, this was under stress test. normally I get 30-40C with CoreTemp


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I don't think normal idle temps should be in the 20's unless you have a really cold room or something. I don't really think you are going to get within a few degrees from ambient temp unless you go to a really high-end cooling solution, like WCing, for example. What cooler are you using? Keep in mind these are 120W TDP CPU, they require a pretty beefy cooler, especially overclocked, compared to many other consumer quad cores. My old 2500K was only 80W TDP or something. You can't just say, "This cooler worked great on whatever CPU, so it should be fine with this one". It doesn't really work like that. The more power your CPU is using, the more heat it will produce, no matter what. If you are idling at near ambient with a 120W TDP CPU, you either have an expensive cooler, or something is set wrong / not reading correctly.


----------



## Rich22

Even under a stress test it should not be that hot...

How are you measuring the temperatures- what program, and are you looking at the CPU temp or the core temps? I'd focus on core temps. Some programs need you to set the TJ Max manually, otherwise they report inflated and erroneous results.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Even under a stress test it should not be that hot...
> 
> How are you measuring the temperatures- what program, and are you looking at the CPU temp or the core temps? I'd focus on core temps. Some programs need you to set the TJ Max manually, otherwise they report inflated and erroneous results.


It depends on the cooler dude, it certainly could be that warm or even warmer if you are using the stock cooler from an old Core 2 Duo with 65W TDP or something. Any socket 775 cooler will not keep any socket 775 CPU cool. It seriously doesn't work like that.


----------



## huseyinekrem

So guys, can I use it regularly with stock fan without overclock?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I don't think normal idle temps should be in the 20's unless you have a really cold room or something. I don't really think you are going to get within a few degrees from ambient temp unless you go to a really high-end cooling solution, like WCing, for example. What cooler are you using? Keep in mind these are 120W TDP CPU, they require a pretty beefy cooler, especially overclocked, compared to many other consumer quad cores. My old 2500K was only 80W TDP or something. You can't just say, "This cooler worked great on whatever CPU, so it should be fine with this one". It doesn't really work like that. The more power your CPU is using, the more heat it will produce, no matter what. If you are idling at near ambient with a 120W TDP CPU, you either have an expensive cooler, or something is set wrong / not reading correctly.


I'm running the e5450 clocked @ 3.8 my idle temps are 25 to 27 easily but I have a water cooler. @ stock clock, it was 24&25 with no problem in a 70 degree room with the case closed.going air cooled @ stock was why I said into the 30's for theirs.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huseyinekrem*
> 
> So guys, can I use it regularly with stock fan without overclock?


U alredy said U had a bigger cooler then the stock, ck the tjmax in your coretemp program and make sure it's not reading 100.IF IT IS, under option click adjust offsets,and set them for -15 with all cores checked. That will give an accurate temp reading.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> It depends on the cooler dude, it certainly could be that warm or even warmer if you are using the stock cooler from an old Core 2 Duo with 65W TDP or something. Any socket 775 cooler will not keep any socket 775 CPU cool. It seriously doesn't work like that.


Really? That hot is normal with a stock cooler, at stock speeds and voltage? I tried my E5450 with the stock cooler, and tested with Prime, and it wasn't nearly that hot, but that's an 80w TDP CPU and not a 120w CPU...

Anyway, the point being he said he was using something better than the stock cooler...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I'm running the e5450 clocked @ 3.8 my idle temps are 25 to 27 easily but I have a water cooler. @ stock clock, it was 24&25 with no problem in a 70 degree room with the case closed.going air cooled @ stock was why I said into the 30's for theirs.


80W TDP...and again, ambient temp is left out of the equation. Sure, 80W TDP and 17 C room...and also, we still have no idea what cooler the guy is using at all. I am saying, depending on cooler, his temps seem normal for a 120W TDP CPU. You can have a heatpipe tower cooler not able to cool for a 120W CPU, not to mention overclocking just adds to the power and heat. If by big tower cooler he means a massive $100 Noctua or something, sure, expect lower temps...we're missing a lot of info, and to tell him something is wrong without knowing these things isn't going to help him at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Really? That hot is normal with a stock cooler, at stock speeds and voltage? I tried my E5450 with the stock cooler, and tested with Prime, and it wasn't nearly that hot, but that's an 80w TDP CPU and not a 120w CPU...
> 
> Anyway, the point being he said he was using something better than the stock cooler...


What stock cooler dude? There is a ton of them, for different CPU...there is no such thing as a stock 775 cooler...

Also, you can literally look in the specs of most HSF combinations and see what TDP CPU they are rated for. Generally, you are looking at 3+ heatpipe coolers with a 120mm fan when looking at coolers in the 120W range. Might be some coolers without heatpipes or less heatpipes though that can handle the heat, just look at the specs. That was just a general observation when looking at a few HSF specs. And I would be going for even bigger/more heatpipes on the HSF if I planned to overclock. *Laithon* was saying something like 100 amps with a X5470 overclocked to 4.5GHz-ish. Can't remember the volts he used though....Either way, that would need some decent cooling, I would imagine.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I'm running the e5450 clocked @ 3.8 my idle temps are 25 to 27 easily but I have a water cooler. @ stock clock, it was 24&25 with no problem in a 70 degree room with the case closed.going air cooled @ stock was why I said into the 30's for theirs.


I concur with those results. My E5450 @ 3.6 is also around 27 idle on air, mid 50s max under load. At 3.8-4.0 it'll idle around 35 and sneak into the 60s under 100% load (mid 60s with high ambient temp), and by that stage it'll be drawing more power than a stock X5460 anyway.... 212x cooler (and 4 case fans).


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> I concur with those results. My E5450 @ 3.6 is also around 27 idle on air, mid 50s max under load. At 3.8-4.0 it'll idle around 35 and sneak into the 60s under 100% load (mid 60s with high ambient temp), and by that stage it'll be drawing more power than a stock X5460 anyway.... 212x cooler (and 4 case fans).


You are using a more then capable HSF, and an 80W TDP CPU, again. Your cooler has 4 heatpipes and dual 120mm fan...and CPU 66% TDP of the X5460...ambient temps, and SPECIFIC cooler are the missing info we need before we can start telling him he has any issues.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> 80W TDP...and again, ambient temp is left out of the equation. Sure, 80W TDP and 17 C room...and also, we still have no idea what cooler the guy is using at all. I am saying, depending on cooler, his temps seem normal for a 120W TDP CPU. You can have a heatpipe tower cooler not able to cool for a 120W CPU, not to mention overclocking just adds to the power and heat. If by big tower cooler he means a massive $100 Noctua or something, sure, expect lower temps...we're missing a lot of info, and to tell him something is wrong without knowing these things isn't going to help him at all.
> What stock cooler dude? There is a ton of them, for different CPU...there is no such thing as a stock 775 cooler...


And hense the reason I ended up getting my water cooler when I bought my x5470,LOLmy temp variations were partialy due to the paste not having [email protected] the time. $50 for an AiO water cooler seems worth it compared to the $25 I paid for the Evo 212 that has trouble fitting in the case and issues with fans.(bearings) it also gives better cooling. I reset my minimums and let it sit idle for about 5-10 mins then ran prime95 in the small test to really heat the cpu. here's the results.

Screenshot_7.jpg 765k .jpg file


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> 80W TDP...and again, ambient temp is left out of the equation. Sure, 80W TDP and 17 C room...and also, we still have no idea what cooler the guy is using at all. I am saying, depending on cooler, his temps seem normal for a 120W TDP CPU. You can have a heatpipe tower cooler not able to cool for a 120W CPU, not to mention overclocking just adds to the power and heat. If by big tower cooler he means a massive $100 Noctua or something, sure, expect lower temps...we're missing a lot of info, and to tell him something is wrong without knowing these things isn't going to help him at all.
> What stock cooler dude? There is a ton of them, for different CPU...there is no such thing as a stock 775 cooler...
> 
> Also, you can literally look in the specs of most HSF combinations and see what TDP CPU they are rated for. Generally, you are looking at 3+ heatpipe coolers with a 120mm fan when looking at coolers in the 120W range. Might be some coolers without heatpipes or less heatpipes though that can handle the heat, just look at the specs. That was just a general observation when looking at a few HSF specs. And I would be going for even bigger/more heatpipes on the HSF if I planned to overclock. *Laithon* was saying something like 100 amps with a X5470 overclocked to 4.5GHz-ish. Can't remember the volts he used though....Either way, that would need some decent cooling, I would imagine.


It seemed high, that's all we were thinking. It seemed similarly high when I first checked temps on my CPU before changing the tjmax from 100 to 85. I knew it wasn't that damn hot because I touched the heatsink! So that's the first thought, check that- it's a very common issue with 771 CPUs reporting crazy temps on some programs. Some programs still don't behave for me and jump up and down 20C a second.

Next thing I'd check is the auto voltage (vcore) his board is giving his shiny new chip- mine defaulted to 1.6V!!!!! 1.6 bloody volts! Even after droop it was about 1.55.

Only after checking those two things would I worry about the quality (and installation) of the cooler.

Oh, and my stock cooler was whatever Intel provided with an E6400. And wattage calculators suggest at Schuck's speed and Vcore he's using just over 120watts, making it comparable with an X5460 in terms of heat generation.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> And hense the reason I ended up getting my water cooler when I bought my x5470,LOLmy temp variations were partialy due to the paste not having [email protected] the time. $50 for an AiO water cooler seems worth it compared to the $25 I paid for the Evo 212 that has trouble fitting in the case and issues with fans.(bearings) it also gives better cooling. I reset my minimums and let it sit idle for about 5-10 mins then ran prime95 in the small test to really heat the cpu. here's the results.
> 
> Screenshot_7.jpg 765k .jpg file


I would highly recommend a AIO cooler for these chips, I don't get all the hate. Great performance for the price, and I've never had an issue with one. Again though, there is not a universal "Well this works on my CPU so it should work on yours". And that 212X cooler that was mentioned by Rich22 is rated for 180W CPU and cooling a 80W TDP CPU...and that 180W rating is possibly only with a single fan. So of course he is going to be getting better temps. This whole discussion is pointless, though, until we know what cooler he is using









Also, in reply to Rich22, the e5450 is 80W TDP, E6400 is 60W TDP, but it may not even be the cooler that came with the E6400, unless you got the E6400 new in box. Anyway, all I am saying is there is way more to this than just "put on tower cooler and get good temps".


----------



## Rich22

Look at us all falling ourselves to be the most helpful


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> You are using a more then capable HSF, and an 80W TDP CPU, again. Your cooler has 4 heatpipes and dual 120mm fan...and CPU 66% TDP of the X5460...ambient temps, and SPECIFIC cooler are the missing info we need before we can start telling him he has any issues.


my x5470 with evo212

Screenshot_12.png 188k .png file


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> my x5470 with evo212
> 
> Screenshot_12.png 188k .png file


Not bad, but again, 180W TDP cooler...I can show you tower coolers with 120mm fans that can barely do 100W...this is the info we need lol


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> my x5470 with evo212
> 
> Screenshot_12.png 188k .png file


That's pretty high on the minimum temps isn't it. I'm glad they used a nicer fan with the 212x.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Not bad, but again, 180W TDP cooler...I can show you tower coolers with 120mm fans that can barely do 100W...this is the info we need lol


I know, But as RICK said, until he gets back to us, and we find out if he was reading coretemp @ a tjmax of 100 or 85, we don't even know if there's that much of an issue. His reported temp was 85, minus 15 would give him 70 under load. I've seen some report that range depending on the cooler.







LOL, Rich NOT RicK OMG! Now I'm bringing in people who not only aren't here,but that i haven't a clue who they might be!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> That's pretty high on the minimum temps isn't it. I'm glad they used a nicer fan with the 212x.


LOL, case was closed,and no extra fans @ the time. Surprised it kept it as cool as it did.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> LOL, case was closed,and no extra fans @ the time. Surprised it kept it as cool as it did.


Impressive results in that case then!

And I get called Rick as much as Rich anyway, I figured you meant me


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huseyinekrem*
> 
> So guys, can I use it regularly with stock fan without overclock?


So,Is t running well? We're kinda wondering.


----------



## huseyinekrem

It is holding but dancing around 85-87C when playing cs:go. I have Hyper 212 evo on my other computer for fx8320. But I can't o.c cause of the motherboard. Bridges burning like hell... I will try with stock cooler and if it will works, I will change coolers between each other.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huseyinekrem*
> 
> It is holding but dancing around 85-87C when playing cs:go. I have Hyper 212 evo on my other computer for fx8320. But I can't o.c cause of the motherboard. Bridges burning like hell... I will try with stock cooler and if it will works, I will change coolers between each other.


Can you select voltages in BIOS? Sounds like your MB is overestimating your needs...


----------



## huseyinekrem

MB's model is MSI 970a-g46. This is an ordinary problem for this model. I should buy bridge cooler


----------



## Rich22

The above temps were recorded for 1h45 mins during a 3 hour Prime95 run, on my E5450 with a 212x cooler. This is the one thing I like my chip more than the X5470 for


----------



## SnoopDorkyDork

any way to get multiplyer unlocked? im kinda stuck at 7 and i can only get to 2.9 :/


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huseyinekrem*
> 
> MB's model is MSI 970a-g46. This is an ordinary problem for this model. I should buy bridge cooler


R U sure about the model?? according to MSI and other sites i found, that's an AMD socket board.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnoopDorkyDork*
> 
> any way to get multiplyer unlocked? im kinda stuck at 7 and i can only get to 2.9 :/


Have U added the codes for the xeon? If so the processor should be identified as a new cpu, or U may need to reset the bios so it detects the new cpu. Just possible thoughts for easy solution.


----------



## huseyinekrem

Oh wrong MB.
p5g41tm lx - asus


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huseyinekrem*
> 
> Oh wrong MB.
> p5g41tm lx - asus


I'm with Rich, I'd ck & see what the default voltages are being set to in your bios.(mine was defaulting to over 1.4V and pulling over 1.5V when the overclock software would kick in.It wasn't designed to work with these chips,so sometimes they're off)I had to disable the overclock software in the bios,and set the voltage manually.your 5460 works between 0.850V-1.3500V so try setting @ like 1.25 for starters.if stable,U can try knocking it down to run cooler until U reach an unstable voltage. then just move it back to last stable. If 1.25area isn't stable,try next 1 up or down.







Whole point is to be stable @ the speed.clock u want with as little voltage u can. less voltage = less heat.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> 
> 
> The above temps were recorded for 1h45 mins during a 3 hour Prime95 run, on my E5450 with a 212x cooler. This is the one thing I like my chip more than the X5470 for


LOL, I think I got an abused 5470, it always crashed when I tried taking it above 3.6. maybe I'll play with it some more if I get bored.


----------



## SnoopDorkyDork

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Have U added the codes for the xeon? If so the processor should be identified as a new cpu, or U may need to reset the bios so it detects the new cpu. Just possible thoughts for easy solution.


what do you mean add codes? it identifies proc as xeon e5410 as it should but i only get 6 and 7 multiplier...on the previous board i had to disable speed step to get other multipliers but it didnt boot with anything else besides 6 and 7....i cant disable speed step on this one(asus p5ql pro). any ideas? is it even possible? i can only boot with fsb 411 anything above and no matter what volts it wont budge...is there a voltage for this too?


----------



## Revhead

Hi guys,
Anyone running at more than 4.0GHz?
My EP45-UD3P is running nice, cool and stable with an X5470 @ 10x400.
BUT I put this rig together with the intention of looking beyond this mark, so any pointers welcome.
Coolish here at the moment. Air cooled with Zalman CNPS 9900 Max rated to 150C and CPU idling at 25C (61 max under 100 per cent load)
Current setup as follows:

CPU
CPU Vcore - 1.275v
CPU Termination (FSB) - 1.3v
CPU PLL (? ) - 1.5v
CPU Reference (GTL Ref voltage) - Auto (0.760v)

Northbridge
MCH Core - Auto (1.1v)
MCH Reference - Auto (0.760v)
MCH/DRAM Reference - Auto (0.900v)

Southbridge
ICH I/O - 1.5v
ICH Core - 1.1v

Memory
4x2GB OCZ Reapers 1066
1:1 (5-5-5-15)
DRAM Voltage - 2.2V (recommended)
DRAM Termination - Auto (0.900v)
Channel A Reference - Auto (0.900v)
Channel B Reference - Auto (0.900v)
System memory multiplier 2.00D


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Anyone running at more than 4.0GHz?
> My EP45-UD3P is running nice, cool and stable with an X5470 @ 10x400.
> BUT I put this rig together with the intention of looking beyond this mark, so any pointers welcome.
> Coolish here at the moment. Air cooled with Zalman CNPS 9900 Max rated to 150C and CPU idling at 25C (61 max under 100 per cent load)
> Current setup as follows:
> 
> CPU
> CPU Vcore - 1.275v
> CPU Termination (FSB) - 1.3v
> CPU PLL (? ) - 1.5v
> CPU Reference (GTL Ref voltage) - Auto (0.760v)
> 
> Northbridge
> MCH Core - Auto (1.1v)
> MCH Reference - Auto (0.760v)
> MCH/DRAM Reference - Auto (0.900v)
> 
> Southbridge
> ICH I/O - 1.5v
> ICH Core - 1.1v
> 
> Memory
> 4x2GB OCZ Reapers 1066
> 1:1 (5-5-5-15)
> DRAM Voltage - 2.2V (recommended)
> DRAM Termination - Auto (0.900v)
> Channel A Reference - Auto (0.900v)
> Channel B Reference - Auto (0.900v)
> System memory multiplier 2.00D


Just turning up vcore a bit doesn't get you any further at all?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Anyone running at more than 4.0GHz?
> My EP45-UD3P is running nice, cool and stable with an X5470 @ 10x400.
> BUT I put this rig together with the intention of looking beyond this mark, so any pointers welcome.
> Coolish here at the moment. Air cooled with Zalman CNPS 9900 Max rated to 150C and CPU idling at 25C (61 max under 100 per cent load)
> Current setup as follows:
> 
> CPU
> CPU Vcore - 1.275v
> CPU Termination (FSB) - 1.3v
> CPU PLL (? ) - 1.5v
> CPU Reference (GTL Ref voltage) - Auto (0.760v)
> 
> Northbridge
> MCH Core - Auto (1.1v)
> MCH Reference - Auto (0.760v)
> MCH/DRAM Reference - Auto (0.900v)
> 
> Southbridge
> ICH I/O - 1.5v
> ICH Core - 1.1v
> 
> Memory
> 4x2GB OCZ Reapers 1066
> 1:1 (5-5-5-15)
> DRAM Voltage - 2.2V (recommended)
> DRAM Termination - Auto (0.900v)
> Channel A Reference - Auto (0.900v)
> Channel B Reference - Auto (0.900v)
> System memory multiplier 2.00D


A fellow by the name of Laithan could probably help ya more then me. look around page 950 for 1 of his post.he had his 5470 over 4GHz running 980's SLi.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnoopDorkyDork*
> 
> what do you mean add codes? it identifies proc as xeon e5410 as it should but i only get 6 and 7 multiplier...on the previous board i had to disable speed step to get other multipliers but it didnt boot with anything else besides 6 and 7....i cant disable speed step on this one(asus p5ql pro). any ideas? is it even possible? i can only boot with fsb 411 anything above and no matter what volts it wont budge...is there a voltage for this too?


The bios needs to have the xeon codes updated most likely so it shows sse4.1 ect,ect,.The most your gonna GET for a multiplier with that cpu is 7. @ 411x 7 your getting 2,877 outta a cpu that's base is 2331.half a Ghz increase. U may have a FSB voltage controler in your bios,if so,try upping the voltage POINT1 volts. (+0.1v) also,if the ram is increasing,try adjusting that if needed. U may wanna think of a CPU with a higher multiplier. (e5450 for example)


----------



## SnoopDorkyDork

figuered id need another cpu....


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

My dual X5460 FINALLY came in...just picked them up from the mail a couple minutes ago. Now to toss the S5000PSL+2xE5430 bundle up for sale, for around $80-100 (CAN), and start double checking my research on what Intel 5400 chipset motherboard to buy. Intel 5400 chipset does 1600 FSB / 800 RAM, which is what I need to attempt the BSEL mod on these X5460. I have a few candidates in mind, each has it's own headaches though...found a few that wouldn't need me to rework a PSU...but one, for example, needs a PCIe riser card, and I have to check further if I can just use a standard riser cable, which it does look like I can. Basically, I should have a bit before my S5000PSL+E5430s sell, so I should be able to come up with a solid plan by then. At the moment, I am still thinking the Dell Precision T7400 motherboard is my best bet...even with the power issue, I think I can make it work...but again, more research. It will all be worth it if it works out though...Hopefully be in at about <$150 for board+CPU w/ coolers+RAM, for 8 cores at 3.8GHZ. At the moment, with the S5000PSL and dual X5460 + RAM I am at around $130-140. Going to go install these X5460 into the S5000PSL for now though until it sells. Still waiting on a few bits, like fans for the CPU heatsinks (just using a single 120mm over both heatsinks at the moment), more RAM...but I am going to hold of on the RAM until I get the new board in, and fans are already on their way, and should be here soon.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnoopDorkyDork*
> 
> figuered id need another cpu....


here's my e5450 on my gigabyte board. U can see how the 9.0 multi makes a difference from the 7 U are limited to. http://valid.x86.fr/f6g34q


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

There, up and running with the dual X5460 now...S5000PSL with dual E5430's should be up for sale shortly...if anyone wants any benches with the current setup (1333 FSB, 8 cores) before I get the Intel 5400 chipset board, let me know.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> There, up and running with the dual X5460 now...S5000PSL with dual E5430's should be up for sale shortly...if anyone wants any benches with the current setup (1333 FSB, 8 cores) before I get the Intel 5400 chipset board, let me know.


just be sure 2 let us know how the new rig turns out!


----------



## schuck6566

anyone interested, here's the starswarm test on my [email protected] with the gtx950 averaged over 30fps.









Output_16_05_24_1232.txt 2k .txt file


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> LOL, I think I got an abused 5470, it always crashed when I tried taking it above 3.6. maybe I'll play with it some more if I get bored.


Even with a higher vcore it couldn't do 4.0Ghz? That's weird.

My E5450 really responds poorly when clocking above 400fsb... common with my mb apparently, something to do with a strap change at 401 on the FSB? Lots of people discuss the "black spot" between 401-440ish. I can do 4.0 but the temps and voltage are high by that point.... I tried messing with some of the more obscure settings, but changing each one and then trying Prime is soooooooooooo time consuming


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> just be sure 2 let us know how the new rig turns out!


After some digging on the T7400 motherboard I have been looking at getting, the 24-pin is basically standard, and the 20-pin power has 9x12V and 10xground (for the CPU, I am pretty sure)...going to give it a go since I think I can do that with some DIY adapters and a standard PSU. Worst case, I end up also having to buy the 750W/1000W T7400 PSU as well. I am pretty confident I can get it going on standard ATX PSU though. So now waiting for more stuff to sell, and then more waiting for the mail...Definitely going with this board though...32GB quad channel 800 DDR2 FB-DIMM (64GB with riser), 1600 FSB (dual 3.8GHz X5460?), and one of the only 771 boards that can do SLI...with a riser again, mind you. Worst case on the BSEL mod is that it doesn't work, then I will likely sell the X5460 off and get some X5482 or something.

Even just running this system as is, I am getting better performance in a lot of stuff VS the 2500K rig I had to sell not long ago. I just ran Firestrike for example at all stock settings, physics score was 9800 or somethingm which I am pretty sure was better than my 2500K at stock. Cinebench put me on par with 3770K with my current setup. Well, 1 point less. Single thread hurts a bit, so in comparison to my 2500K rig...some things are a bit slower, some things are a bit faster. The 2500K was more consistent, I guess you can say. I sold that 2500K PC for $700 though, and haven't spent much more than $200 total on this, and that's with a PSU that I had to replace.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Even with a higher vcore it couldn't do 4.0Ghz? That's weird.
> 
> My E5450 really responds poorly when clocking above 400fsb... common with my mb apparently, something to do with a strap change at 401 on the FSB? Lots of people discuss the "black spot" between 401-440ish. I can do 4.0 but the temps and voltage are high by that point.... I tried messing with some of the more obscure settings, but changing each one and then trying Prime is soooooooooooo time consuming


My E5450 with my P5Q was stable at FSB 450 for 4.0Ghz.
More stable than 445.
My settings ...

FSB freq = 450MHz

DRAM TIMINGS=5-5-5-18 (OCZ Platinum 1066)

STRAP=AUTO

DRAM freq= 900

DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED

DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED

OC charger=Enabled

AI Transaction booster=AUTO

9x multiplier

Vcore=1.xxV (what Chip needs to hit 4.05GHz,add a bit if you crash)

CPU GTL = 0.63x

PLL=1.54

FSB voltage=1.30V

DRAM voltage=2.2V (memory specs)

NBv=1.30V

SBv=1.2V

PCIE/SATA voltage=1.60V

CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable

CPU & NB skew=AUTO

NB GTL=AUTO

Load Line Calibration=ENABLED

Started at 1.3685v using Prime 95 small test.

Reduced the volts until I got an error which happened at 1.30625 after 14 mins on one core.

Bumped it back up to 1.31250v, restarted and didn't get error for 1hr 6 mins - same core. Bumped it up again to 1.31875, restarted again - where it seems to be stable.

At 1.31875 I let it run Prime small for 7 hours without an error before I I stopped.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich22

Your board and/or chip are superior to mine- trying those settings you listed I couldn't even boot as far as BIOS at 450FSB! Just black screens. Unplugged for two minutes and plugged back in again to see the 'unsuccessful overclock' message. Even with every voltage higher than yours I couldn't reach windows, not even with a 1.45vcore. 445FSB it can do at 1.42v, but it gets a bit toasty even though it's only 1.35v after the vdroop....

EDIT: Worth noting that my BIOS doesn't provide as many configurable options as yours


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Even with a higher vcore it couldn't do 4.0Ghz? That's weird.
> 
> My E5450 really responds poorly when clocking above 400fsb... common with my mb apparently, something to do with a strap change at 401 on the FSB? Lots of people discuss the "black spot" between 401-440ish. I can do 4.0 but the temps and voltage are high by that point.... I tried messing with some of the more obscure settings, but changing each one and then trying Prime is soooooooooooo time consuming


I was nervous taking the cpu voltage too far above 1.4 in the bios. I'd had 2 generic atx adaptors from china melt on me during the build.(they were garbage wire gauge wise) When the auto settings pulled the big surge during the first start up,wires melted & made me paranoid with it since.







I had it in 1.4 ish and 3.8+ would crash & heat was kinda high to me.Wasn't worth the effort 4 what I do with it.The 5450 ramped up smoother & cooler for my use.If I need to break past 3.8 constant,then I'll see about swapping up again. my memory may play a part also, using 800 Mhz by 2 different makes.1 make in each channel. maybe if I got the 1066 it would be smoother.


----------



## Rich22

I have 5-5-5-15 1066 ram and that doesn't seem to help me much beyond 400mhz anyway









I have a *speedfan* question I'm sure someone will know the answer to. I've never successfully controlled fans on any computer using this program, and wondered if you could enlighten me...

I have 4 case fans, 2 plugged into a fan controller (which I always leave in its quietest setting unless I'm stress testing), and 2 plugged into the mb, in 3 pin connectors named cha-fan3 and cha_fan4. I also have the heatsink fan plugged into the 4pin pwn cpu connector.

On speedfan I'm greeted with this:



A bit confusing, and when I try to change the speed of the mystery "PWM" fans nothing happens.

The old case I'm using for this mod is a bit ****ty and front intake is from two 80mm fans. One is this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Akasa-AK-182-L2B-80mm-Fan-Orange/dp/B000BK7AUM/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1464177108&sr=8-6&keywords=amber+fan and what a whiny little ***** it is. I had it laying around for a few years and it had never even been used before. If I can'y slow it down I'll have to bin it, so I'm trying to do so with software rather than buying more connectors for the fan controller.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> I have 5-5-5-15 1066 ram and that doesn't seem to help me much beyond 400mhz anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a *speedfan* question I'm sure someone will know the answer to. I've never successfully controlled fans on any computer using this program, and wondered if you could enlighten me...
> 
> I have 4 case fans, 2 plugged into a fan controller (which I always leave in its quietest setting unless I'm stress testing), and 2 plugged into the mb, in 3 pin connectors named cha-fan3 and cha_fan4. I also have the heatsink fan plugged into the 4pin pwn cpu connector.
> 
> On speedfan I'm greeted with this:
> 
> 
> 
> A bit confusing, and when I try to change the speed of the mystery "PWM" fans nothing happens.
> 
> The old case I'm using for this mod is a bit ****ty and front intake is from two 80mm fans. One is this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Akasa-AK-182-L2B-80mm-Fan-Orange/dp/B000BK7AUM/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1464177108&sr=8-6&keywords=amber+fan and what a whiny little ***** it is. I had it laying around for a few years and it had never even been used before. If I can'y slow it down I'll have to bin it, so I'm trying to do so with software rather than buying more connectors for the fan controller.


Did U try selecting JUST the shassis 3 fan and adjusting it first 2 see if it made a change? Try them 1 fan @ a time to isolate the fan that's being controled. Then set it where needed if U find the 1 that works. My best advise.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> I have 5-5-5-15 1066 ram and that doesn't seem to help me much beyond 400mhz anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a *speedfan* question I'm sure someone will know the answer to. I've never successfully controlled fans on any computer using this program, and wondered if you could enlighten me...
> 
> I have 4 case fans, 2 plugged into a fan controller (which I always leave in its quietest setting unless I'm stress testing), and 2 plugged into the mb, in 3 pin connectors named cha-fan3 and cha_fan4. I also have the heatsink fan plugged into the 4pin pwn cpu connector.
> 
> On speedfan I'm greeted with this:
> 
> 
> 
> A bit confusing, and when I try to change the speed of the mystery "PWM" fans nothing happens.
> 
> The old case I'm using for this mod is a bit ****ty and front intake is from two 80mm fans. One is this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Akasa-AK-182-L2B-80mm-Fan-Orange/dp/B000BK7AUM/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1464177108&sr=8-6&keywords=amber+fan and what a whiny little ***** it is. I had it laying around for a few years and it had never even been used before. If I can'y slow it down I'll have to bin it, so I'm trying to do so with software rather than buying more connectors for the fan controller.


The only PWM fan you have there is the CPU which has four wires. Three wires work through voltage reduction and I think control of that would only be available through motherboard. On my UD3P one of the chassis fan connectors is PWM but a closer look shows it supplies only 5v therefore the fan only works at half speed (I think it is designed for a NB fan).
I got some splitters and have three fans connected to the other Chassis fan connector and another two to the PWR connector, both of which are three pins and 12v - no need to dial them back if they are quiet fans.
The loudest fan in my box is the 130mm Zalman heatsink fan which I have set to PWM in BIOS. The rest are 120mm Bitfenix Spectre black case fans (fluid bearing 1000rpm 43.5CFM <20dB).


----------



## Revhead

Rich,
Don't be such a defeatist. OC'ing is about try try again.
By the way what board do you have?
Here's the methodology. It's for Asus boards but the process is the important thing. Just figure what equates to what and see if it works. Search for others with your board. I read one comment that implied it's not all about the voltage core - FSB is what will stablise your OC.
I think 1.45v is maximum for Xeons. Try starting at 1.4v and working your way down.

450MHz FSB settings for you to try out..

FSB frequency = 450MHz
CPU ratio = 9
DRAM TIMINGS= 5-5-5-15 & rest on AUTO
STRAP= AUTO
DRAM freq= 900MHz << VERY IMPORTANT FOR STABILITY AS HIGHER SPEED COULD BE UNSTABLE

DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED
DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED
OC charger=Enabled
AI Clock Twister = AUTO
AI Transaction booster=MANUAL
Performance level = 10

Vcore=1.xxV (what Chip needs to hit target, add a bit if you crash)
CPU GTL = 0.63x
PLL=1.54
FSB voltage=1.30V
DRAM voltage=2.00V (or by memory specs)
NBv=1.30V
SBv=1.2V
PCIE/SATA voltage=1.60V
CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable
CPU & NB skew=AUTO
Load Line Calibration=ENABLED

All options in CPU Configuration like C1E and SpeedStep set @ DISABLE and CPU MULTI @ 9.

Testing methodology:

1. First test these with 7x CPU multi (whatever lowest option is) with P95 LARGE FFT for at least 6h (12h is ideal) and stock Vcore as your CPU would be running @ 450x6=3.15GHz..

2. If you pass P95 then reboot to BIOS up your Vcore and set CPU multiplier to 9x.

3. If it doesn't boot keep adding Vcore untill it does..

4. Then when it boots up go in Windows and test your 450MHz FSB x9 =4.05GHz with Intel Burn Test 20runs w/ max RAM and if you crash then just upp Vcore and test it again..

5. If you pass 6h of P95 LARGE FFT & 20 runs of Intel Burn Test then you're ROCK SOLID..

KEEP YOUR CORE TEMPS UNDER 75C IN ANY STRESS TEST.


----------



## Rich22

Before I played around with it, "PWM2" was listed as 43% and PWM4 was listed at 62% (roughly). I tried turning each up and down, with the case about 10 inches from my face, and I could detect no change. And I know what it sounds like when I turn the other two fans up and down with the physical controller. I tried turning on and off the bios settings relating to fan control with no success.

Can the voltage reduction only be done by BIOS, revhead? It only seems to let me reduce fan speed to about 66% of maximum that way. I knew I only had one PWM fan and the technical differences, but it was interesting that speedfan listed two 'pwm fans' being set below 100%- and also interesting that it only detects a single chassis fan even though two are plugged in, and clearly operating at different speeds- a fast 80mm and a slow 120mm. Of the 6 fans in the case (cpu, 4x chassis, 1x psu) only the CPU fan is quiet at full speed. They're mostly inherited fans or free fans that came with the cases I had laying about, I'm not about to spend £100 to swap them all for Noctua (or equivalent, Noctua don't seem to come top in many large group tests)


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Rich,
> Don't be such a defeatist. OC'ing is about try try again.
> By the way what board do you have?
> Here's the methodology. It's for Asus boards but the process is the important thing. Just figure what equates to what and see if it works. Search for others with your board. I read one comment that implied it's not all about the voltage core - FSB is what will stablise your OC.
> I think 1.45v is maximum for Xeons. Try starting at 1.4v and working your way down.
> 
> 450MHz FSB settings for you to try out..
> 
> FSB frequency = 450MHz
> CPU ratio = 9
> DRAM TIMINGS= 5-5-5-15 & rest on AUTO
> STRAP= AUTO
> DRAM freq= 900MHz << VERY IMPORTANT FOR STABILITY AS HIGHER SPEED COULD BE UNSTABLE
> 
> DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED
> DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED
> OC charger=Enabled
> AI Clock Twister = AUTO
> AI Transaction booster=MANUAL
> Performance level = 10
> 
> Vcore=1.xxV (what Chip needs to hit target, add a bit if you crash)
> CPU GTL = 0.63x
> PLL=1.54
> FSB voltage=1.30V
> DRAM voltage=2.00V (or by memory specs)
> NBv=1.30V
> SBv=1.2V
> PCIE/SATA voltage=1.60V
> CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable
> CPU & NB skew=AUTO
> Load Line Calibration=ENABLED
> 
> All options in CPU Configuration like C1E and SpeedStep set @ DISABLE and CPU MULTI @ 9.
> 
> Testing methodology:
> 
> 1. First test these with 7x CPU multi (whatever lowest option is) with P95 LARGE FFT for at least 6h (12h is ideal) and stock Vcore as your CPU would be running @ 450x6=3.15GHz..
> 
> 2. If you pass P95 then reboot to BIOS up your Vcore and set CPU multiplier to 9x.
> 
> 3. If it doesn't boot keep adding Vcore untill it does..
> 
> 4. Then when it boots up go in Windows and test your 450MHz FSB x9 =4.05GHz with Intel Burn Test 20runs w/ max RAM and if you crash then just upp Vcore and test it again..
> 
> 5. If you pass 6h of P95 LARGE FFT & 20 runs of Intel Burn Test then you're ROCK SOLID..
> 
> KEEP YOUR CORE TEMPS UNDER 75C IN ANY STRESS TEST.


Thanks for the message, mate. It's a P5B Deluxe Wifi AP board that I have, which is an older 775 board, but a top drawer one at the time.

So these were the settings I went with, if I say yes I copied it exactly:

FSB frequency = 450MHz *yes*
CPU ratio = 9 *yes*
DRAM TIMINGS= 5-5-5-15 & rest on AUTO *yes*
STRAP= AUTO *non optional, so yes*
DRAM freq= 900MHz << VERY IMPORTANT FOR STABILITY AS HIGHER SPEED COULD BE UNSTABLE *yes*

DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED *yes*
DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED *yes*
OC charger=Enabled *can't see this option*
AI Clock Twister = AUTO *can't see this option*
AI Transaction booster=MANUAL *can't see this option*
Performance level = 10 *can't see this option*

Vcore=1.xxV (what Chip needs to hit target, add a bit if you crash) *selected at 1.45 but my board throws in a lot of droop*
CPU GTL = 0.63x *can't see this option*
PLL=1.54 *can't see this option*
FSB voltage=1.30V *yes*
DRAM voltage=2.00V (or by memory specs) *2.1v as per specs, 2v isn't enough but 2.05v is*
NBv=1.30V *1.45v*
SBv=1.2V *1.5v- this is the minimum value*
PCIE/SATA voltage=1.60V *can't see this option*
CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable *yes*
CPU & NB skew=AUTO *can't see this option*
Load Line Calibration=ENABLED *can't see this option*

All options in CPU Configuration like C1E and SpeedStep set @ DISABLE and CPU MULTI @ 9. *yes*

Here's the remaining options I selected

*PCI Express Frequency= 101 (if I set 100 with this board it destroys graphics performance- known issue)
PCI Clock Synch Mode= 33.33MHz
ICH Chipset Voltage= Auto (only options are 1.057v or 1.215v)*

So with all that, I get a black screen. Dial back to 445fsb and 890 on the ram to match and at least I can get as far as Prime for a minute or two. Suicide runs at higher vcore I've only briefly done, but that sends temps up high if I stress then. Can benchmark ok though (as linked to in this thread before).

I'm curious to try the 7x450, see what that does...

But how high dare I go on Vcore? 1.45v chosen setting vs actual voltage provided after droop?

I tend to stay under 65 on the cores when stress testing, much happier this way









Thanks! Will let you know how 7x450 goes.

Oh, and I could attach a much higher quality PSU...... couldn't hurt


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> I'm not about to spend £100 to swap them all for Noctua (or equivalent, Noctua don't seem to come top in many large group tests)


That's okay. I'm a tight arse too.
The Bitfenix fans I mentioned I got cheap on eBay. $A5 each and they are excellent.
I just had a look at your BIOS options are most of it is there, the wording is just slightly different. Turn off all the things mentioned, set the figures manually if they are on Auto (the auto figures aren't necessarily true).
Once you have got a base to work from store it as an OC profile in BIOS, then working from that bump it up until you get something that works. Once you're happy you can store that. I had the option of two profiles in the P5Q.


----------



## Rich22

On the fan control issue...

BIOS only even recognises 1-3 chassis fans and not 1-4! haha. I can confirm they're all spinning away however


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Thanks for the message, mate. It's a P5B Deluxe Wifi AP board that I have, which is an older 775 board, but a top drawer one at the time.
> 
> So these were the settings I went with, if I say yes I copied it exactly:
> 
> FSB frequency = 450MHz *yes*
> CPU ratio = 9 *yes*
> DRAM TIMINGS= 5-5-5-15 & rest on AUTO *yes*
> STRAP= AUTO *non optional, so yes*
> DRAM freq= 900MHz << VERY IMPORTANT FOR STABILITY AS HIGHER SPEED COULD BE UNSTABLE *yes*
> 
> DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED *yes*
> DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED *yes*
> OC charger=Enabled *can't see this option*
> AI Clock Twister = AUTO *can't see this option*
> AI Transaction booster=MANUAL *can't see this option*
> Performance level = 10 *can't see this option*
> 
> Vcore=1.xxV (what Chip needs to hit target, add a bit if you crash) *selected at 1.45 but my board throws in a lot of droop*
> CPU GTL = 0.63x *can't see this option*
> PLL=1.54 *can't see this option*
> FSB voltage=1.30V *yes*
> DRAM voltage=2.00V (or by memory specs) *2.1v as per specs, 2v isn't enough but 2.05v is*
> NBv=1.30V *1.45v*
> SBv=1.2V *1.5v- this is the minimum value*
> PCIE/SATA voltage=1.60V *can't see this option*
> CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable *yes*
> CPU & NB skew=AUTO *can't see this option*
> Load Line Calibration=ENABLED *can't see this option*
> 
> All options in CPU Configuration like C1E and SpeedStep set @ DISABLE and CPU MULTI @ 9. *yes*
> 
> Here's the remaining options I selected
> 
> *PCI Express Frequency= 101 (if I set 100 with this board it destroys graphics performance- known issue)
> PCI Clock Synch Mode= 33.33MHz
> ICH Chipset Voltage= Auto (only options are 1.057v or 1.215v)*
> 
> So with all that, I get a black screen. Dial back to 445fsb and 890 on the ram to match and at least I can get as far as Prime for a minute or two. Suicide runs at higher vcore I've only briefly done, but that sends temps up high if I stress then. Can benchmark ok though (as linked to in this thread before).
> 
> I'm curious to try the 7x450, see what that does...
> 
> But how high dare I go on Vcore? 1.45v chosen setting vs actual voltage provided after droop?
> 
> I tend to stay under 65 on the cores when stress testing, much happier this way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Will let you know how 7x450 goes.
> 
> Oh, and I could attach a much higher quality PSU...... couldn't hurt


You need to have another look in your manual. Saw a setting for PCIE voltage too.
This bit equates to the Performance level I mentioned. I think 13 is standard so set it to 10.
Modify Ratio Support [Disabled]
Configuration options: [Disabled] [Enabled]
The following item appears when the item Modify Ratio Support is set to
Enabled.
Ratio CMOS Setting: [13]

Got to go to bed now. I'll check later to see how you're making out.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> That's okay. I'm a tight arse too.
> The Bitfenix fans I mentioned I got cheap on eBay. $A5 each and they are excellent.


Funnily enough this little project was just supposed to be about providing my elderly mother with a workable computer now her laptop has died, botched together from old computers my mum, my sis and myself had dumped in her house. I got a bit caught up with making it something much nicer than just assembled junk.

Original bits retained:
Sony monitor, still looks nice
Aspire case, really quite ****ty to work with
Colorsit 550 w PSU, should swap this for Corsair VX550W
P5B Deluxe Wifi AP mb
9600 GT Sonic (which won't overclock at all for the life of it- never ever would)
Sound Blaster X-Fi card
Samsung 850 EVO 250GB, which I'd previously used to upgrade my mum's laptop
Wireless N PCI-E card

New bits:
2 x 2gb Buffalo Firestix ram 5-5-5-15 1066 - £10
Cooler Master 212x - £29
E5450 - £19
Mod stickers, 2 pack - £2
USB 3 pci card and front plate - £20 (roughly)
F12 120mm fan - £3
Windows 10 - pretty cheap lets say







This mb previously only had Vista on it.

So I've donated a few quid to this project, when really I could just have sourced Windows 10 32bit and been done with it. But it runs brilliantly, and it's been fun building/overclocking something for the first time in about a decade, which was common occurrence in the 90s and early 2000s for me. Maybe I'll even return to Windows myself next time I need a new computer :roll eyes: Honestly Windows 10 seems pretty nice to use, considering I hated Vista and 7 and 8, and ME and 2000 and basically every Windows bar XP.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> On the fan control issue...
> 
> BIOS only even recognises 1-3 chassis fans and not 1-4! haha. I can confirm they're all spinning away however


Ummm,maybe because U have 2 of them on 1 jack?? That will sometimes have them show as 1.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Thanks for the message, mate. It's a P5B Deluxe Wifi AP board that I have, which is an older 775 board, but a top drawer one at the time.
> 
> So these were the settings I went with, if I say yes I copied it exactly:
> 
> FSB frequency = 450MHz *yes*
> CPU ratio = 9 *yes*
> DRAM TIMINGS= 5-5-5-15 & rest on AUTO *yes*
> STRAP= AUTO *non optional, so yes*
> DRAM freq= 900MHz << VERY IMPORTANT FOR STABILITY AS HIGHER SPEED COULD BE UNSTABLE *yes*
> 
> DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED *yes*
> DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED *yes*
> OC charger=Enabled *can't see this option*
> AI Clock Twister = AUTO *can't see this option*
> AI Transaction booster=MANUAL *can't see this option*
> Performance level = 10 *can't see this option*
> 
> Vcore=1.xxV (what Chip needs to hit target, add a bit if you crash) *selected at 1.45 but my board throws in a lot of droop*
> CPU GTL = 0.63x *can't see this option*
> PLL=1.54 *can't see this option*
> FSB voltage=1.30V *yes*
> DRAM voltage=2.00V (or by memory specs) *2.1v as per specs, 2v isn't enough but 2.05v is*
> NBv=1.30V *1.45v*
> SBv=1.2V *1.5v- this is the minimum value*
> PCIE/SATA voltage=1.60V *can't see this option*
> CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable *yes*
> CPU & NB skew=AUTO *can't see this option*
> Load Line Calibration=ENABLED *can't see this option*
> 
> All options in CPU Configuration like C1E and SpeedStep set @ DISABLE and CPU MULTI @ 9. *yes*
> 
> Here's the remaining options I selected
> 
> *PCI Express Frequency= 101 (if I set 100 with this board it destroys graphics performance- known issue)
> PCI Clock Synch Mode= 33.33MHz
> ICH Chipset Voltage= Auto (only options are 1.057v or 1.215v)*
> 
> So with all that, I get a black screen. Dial back to 445fsb and 890 on the ram to match and at least I can get as far as Prime for a minute or two. Suicide runs at higher vcore I've only briefly done, but that sends temps up high if I stress then. Can benchmark ok though (as linked to in this thread before).
> 
> I'm curious to try the 7x450, see what that does...
> 
> But how high dare I go on Vcore? 1.45v chosen setting vs actual voltage provided after droop?
> 
> I tend to stay under 65 on the cores when stress testing, much happier this way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Will let you know how 7x450 goes.
> 
> Oh, and I could attach a much higher quality PSU...... couldn't hurt


Testing with lower multiplier gets rid of CPU as a factor in stability, for the most part, and then you can find your boards max FSB. Then, using that knowledge, turn your multiplier back up. Also, try running the lowest RAM divider, for the time being. That will also help eliminate the memory controller and RAM as culprits as well. Then, tune each thing indivually...first, you are finding your board's absolute max FSB, then turning your multiplier back up and tuning CPU overclock, then from there, go and tune the RAM divider/RAM. Doing everything at the same time is likely going to hold back your final overclock. One thing to note though is that I have run into so many 775 boards that don't behave properly when you change the multiplier, so just be warned about that. If your board starts acting strange with the lower multi, there is not much you can do if you already have the latest BIOS and whatnot. And, certain chipset can respond positively to a slight bump on the PCIe clock...usually older boards, but it might be worth a shot as well. I have been up to 120 MHz without noticing any ill effects. But that again could be hardware dependent.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Ummm,maybe because U have 2 of them on 1 jack?? That will sometimes have them show as 1.


Nope, there's four separate 3 pin fan connectors on this motherboard, two middle left, two bottom right. I have one plugged in mid left, one plugged in bottom right.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Nope, there's four separate 3 pin fan connectors on this motherboard, two middle left, two bottom right. I have one plugged in mid left, one plugged in bottom right.


Some boards will have more than one fan on the same "channel"...you may have to look at the manual for your motherboard or at the header labels on your actual board to determine which ones are actually tied together. I would also assume if they are tied together, that you would want to be using the same spec fan on both headers to ensure proper control.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Testing with lower multiplier gets rid of CPU as a factor in stability, for the most part, and then you can find your boards max FSB. Then, using that knowledge, turn your multiplier back up. Also, try running the lowest RAM divider, for the time being. That will also help eliminate the memory controller and RAM as culprits as well. Then, tune each thing indivually...first, you are finding your board's absolute max FSB, then turning your multiplier back up and tuning CPU overclock, then from there, go and tune the RAM divider/RAM. Doing everything at the same time is likely going to hold back your final overclock. One thing to note though is that I have run into so many 775 boards that don't behave properly when you change the multiplier, so just be warned about that. If your board starts acting strange with the lower multi, there is not much you can do if you already have the latest BIOS and whatnot.


I found an interesting old thread on overclocking on my motherboard, exactly 10 years ago, and to get really high FSB results everyone overvolted the crap out of the NB and SB and CPU and FSB. Generally this overvolting of everything proved successful, but it did result in a couple of dead mbs.

Determining the weak link in my over 4GHz overclocking attempts is all well and good, but if I've already tried a high voltage on everything it'll leave me with little angle for attack when I do try it once more. It's more for curiosity I shall try than belief I can do anything more to succeed than ramp the voltages worryingly high.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Some boards will have more than one fan on the same "channel"...you may have to look at the manual for your motherboard or at the header labels on your actual board to determine which ones are actually tied together. I would also assume if they are tied together, that you would want to be using the same spec fan on both headers to ensure proper control.


All different header labels, and quite a physical distance apart on the board. Interesting idea, though... I'll try swapping them about, see if this 'cha-fan4' is simply ignored by BIOS and the software


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> All different header labels, and quite a physical distance apart on the board. Interesting idea, though... I'll try swapping them about, see if this 'cha-fan4' is simply ignored by BIOS and the software


Found this in the manual - "Only the CPU-FAN and CHA-FAN 1-3 connectors support the ASUS QFAN
2 feature"


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Found this in the manual - "Only the CPU-FAN and CHA-FAN 1-3 connectors support the ASUS QFAN
> 2 feature"


Cheers Aaron, I was going to let you know I'd been successful in getting BIOS control over it by swapping it (into a ridiculous connector squeezed so tightly into the gap between GPU and built in wifi card I had to remove the GPU)... Still no Speedfan control of anything sadly


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Cheers Aaron, I was going to let you know I'd been successful in getting BIOS control over it by swapping it (into a ridiculous connector squeezed so tightly into the gap between GPU and built in wifi card I had to remove the GPU)... Still no Speedfan control of anything sadly


I think Asus PC Probe might work on your board. Not sure what settings it lets you play with though...I haven't used it in years. Could give that a shot though.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> That's okay. I'm a tight arse too.
> The Bitfenix fans I mentioned I got cheap on eBay. $A5 each and they are excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> Funnily enough this little project was just supposed to be about providing my elderly mother with a workable computer now her laptop has died, botched together from old computers my mum, my sis and myself had dumped in her house. I got a bit caught up with making it something much nicer than just assembled junk.
> 
> Original bits retained:
> Sony monitor, still looks nice
> Aspire case, really quite ****ty to work with
> Colorsit 550 w PSU, should swap this for Corsair VX550W
> P5B Deluxe Wifi AP mb
> 9600 GT Sonic (which won't overclock at all for the life of it- never ever would)
> Sound Blaster X-Fi card
> Samsung 850 EVO 250GB, which I'd previously used to upgrade my mum's laptop
> Wireless N PCI-E card
> 
> New bits:
> 2 x 2gb Buffalo Firestix ram 5-5-5-15 1066 - £10
> Cooler Master 212x - £29
> E5450 - £19
> Mod stickers, 2 pack - £2
> USB 3 pci card and front plate - £20 (roughly)
> F12 120mm fan - £3
> Windows 10 - pretty cheap lets say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This mb previously only had Vista on it.
> 
> So I've donated a few quid to this project, when really I could just have sourced Windows 10 32bit and been done with it. But it runs brilliantly, and it's been fun building/overclocking something for the first time in about a decade, which was common occurrence in the 90s and early 2000s for me. Maybe I'll even return to Windows myself next time I need a new computer :roll eyes: Honestly Windows 10 seems pretty nice to use, considering I hated Vista and 7 and 8, and ME and 2000 and basically every Windows bar XP.
Click to expand...

Same here. Used to build PCs for family and friends. Put the P5Q together for my son. Managed to blow up a P5Q Pro in the process (it literally caught fire) and also the original video card died along the way. Never had either happen before. But I managed through trial and error to bring the P5Q kicking and screaming into the world. Along the way I also decided to build myself one, thus the EP45-UD3P which is where I'm at now. Best board for the job, X5470 best processor, 8Gb OCZ Reaper best ram etc. Haven't had so much fun in ages and of course I have lavished far too much money on the project. You can pick up some really good gear buying whole PCs - not just the parts. That's how I got the mobo.
Anyway. Getting back to the OC - the methodology is sound. If you've found an old thread on your board even better. Read it from start to finish and take notes - that's what I did.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Cheers Aaron, I was going to let you know I'd been successful in getting BIOS control over it by swapping it (into a ridiculous connector squeezed so tightly into the gap between GPU and built in wifi card I had to remove the GPU)... Still no Speedfan control of anything sadly


On a side note, have U tried an app like MSI AfterBurner to overclock and control the fans on the 9600?? I've used it on hd5450's,5770,and an unknown nvidia that was sold by chinnese 3rd party with altered bios as a GTX650ti(Is limited to directx10 and has ddr3 ram) but Afterburner was STILL able to O.C. the fake card.


----------



## Revhead

Rich,
A quick search of P5B Deluxe +overclock reveals plenty of threads dealing with your mobo.
By the way which BIOS are you using?
One other piece of advice.
Go into control panel and set your PC not to restart on errors.
When you get a BSOD you'll have time to read error code and write it down.

BSOD codes for overclocking

0x101 = increase vcore

0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is

on i7 45nm, usually means too little VVT/QPI for the speed of Uncore

on i7 32nm SB, usually means too little vCore

0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore

0x1E = increase vcore

0x3B = increase vcore

0x3D = increase vcore

0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage

0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances

0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x

0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage

0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)

0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r


----------



## Rich22

I didn't know you could set Windows not to restart on crashes, thanks. To be honest you could write a book on the things I don't know about Windows ? I'm curious to see what results I get.

By the way, I finally swapped over PSUs. What a pain that is to do when you use a ton of cable ties to keep it all nice and tidy!!


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> On a side note, have U tried an app like MSI AfterBurner to overclock and control the fans on the 9600?? I've used it on hd5450's,5770,and an unknown nvidia that was sold by chinnese 3rd party with altered bios as a GTX650ti(Is limited to directx10 and has ddr3 ram) but Afterburner was STILL able to O.C. the fake card.


I use MSI afterburner, but with this card it's simply unstable with any overclock. It's factory overclocked quite high anyway, and when I add more things start to crash. I have to underclock it to get it through Unengine (or whatever it's called, that graphical benchmark thing I saw people using). Even brand new I remember my disappointment that it just refused to overclock!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> I use MSI afterburner, but with this card it's simply unstable with any overclock. It's factory overclocked quite high anyway, and when I add more things start to crash. I have to underclock it to get it through Unengine (or whatever it's called, that graphical benchmark thing I saw people using). Even brand new I remember my disappointment that it just refused to overclock!


Are you talking about your 9600GT? If so, I used a couple 8600GT in SLI way back in the day, and actually held the overclocking record with one of them on HWBOT for a bit. That was so long ago now though...I do remember though, that I was able to volt mod my one card by just penciling a resistor, and I got the thing to over 1GHz core on the stock cooler lol Loved that card, in fact, I STILL have it...well, it's in my Mom's PC at the moment with a Zalman cooler on it. Bought them brand new right about the time they were released. I think I also did a BIOS edit to the card and tightened all the memory timings really far down as well. The single 8600GT was scoring almost on par with stock 8800GT back then. I might be able to go back and dig up some old threads if you wanted. Anyway...if that's the 9600GT you were talking about, you should be able to overclock it quite a bit. The cards are really slow now though...an 8800GT/9800GT is about double the speed. They still make great GPU for a media or family style PC though.


----------



## Rich22

I didn't know you could bios or pencil mod that one! Yes, same card. My housemate and myself at uni each had one, his overclocked like crazy and mine just wouldn't, even if we swapped them into each other's pcs. Mine was a bit of a dud. Would happily do some of your advanced mods on it out of curiousity!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> I didn't know you could bios or pencil mod that one! Yes, same card. My housemate and myself at uni each had one, his overclocked like crazy and mine just wouldn't, even if we swapped them into each other's pcs. Mine was a bit of a dud. Would happily do some of your advanced mods on it out of curiousity!


Hmmm...get me the exact model of card you have...not all PCB layouts are the same. I had the two 8600GT, both Asus EN8600GT models, but one was the later HDMI revision. I was only able to work out the vmod on the one card back then...the PCB layouts were a bit different. I am sure someone could easily work out the vmod for you though if it hasn't already been done for your PCB. Funny thing is...that card I vmodded is still going strong, like I said, and it's gotta be, what, 8 years ago or something? So that card has been abused to hell and back, and still runs. I actually plugged the Zalman cooler for it into a dead fan header without realizing, and it ran with NO fan running at all for about a year or maybe more lol That little card is a champ lol


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> I didn't know you could set Windows not to restart on crashes, thanks. To be honest you could write a book on the things I don't know about Windows ? I'm curious to see what results I get.
> 
> By the way, I finally swapped over PSUs. What a pain that is to do when you use a ton of cable ties to keep it all nice and tidy!!


Yep.
Go into Control Panel>System and Security>Advanced System Settings>Start up and Recovery>Settings + untick box where it says automatically restart.
Then it will stop on the error and you have to hit a key before going on. Gives you a chance to write down error code or simply take a pic of the screen.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Rich,
> A quick search of P5B Deluxe +overclock reveals plenty of threads dealing with your mobo.
> By the way which BIOS are you using?
> One other piece of advice.
> Go into control panel and set your PC not to restart on errors.
> When you get a BSOD you'll have time to read error code and write it down.
> 
> BSOD codes for overclocking
> 
> 0x101 = increase vcore
> 
> 0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is
> 
> on i7 45nm, usually means too little VVT/QPI for the speed of Uncore
> 
> on i7 32nm SB, usually means too little vCore
> 
> 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
> 
> 0x1E = increase vcore
> 
> 0x3B = increase vcore
> 
> 0x3D = increase vcore
> 
> 0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
> 
> 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
> 
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
> 
> 0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
> 
> 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
> 
> 0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r


Were those error codes limited to Rich's board or are they pretty much generic codes? If generics,they'd be GREAT to save as a print off! Having a basic code guide line would be fabulous instead of having to look up each individual 1.


----------



## KenS

Hi, I am brand new here and I am getting ready to do the LGA 771 to LGA 775 mod. I have a BFG Nvidia 650i Ultra motherboard which I think should be compatible. I have built a couple of PCs before but that is the extent of it. I am uncertain how to update the bios and even where to find the updated bios since BFG Tech. is no longer in business.

I have read this website http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/ and it indicates I should update the bios but it also has a section that talks about adding the LGA 771 Xeon microcodes to the bios. Is this separate from updating the bios and is it a necessary step?

I assume I need to update the bios with the old cpu installed. FYI the new cpu I got was a Xeon E5440 SLBBJ. Some specs of my current setup are listed below:

Operating System
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit SP1
CPU
Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 @ 2.66GHz 34 °C
Conroe 65nm Technology
Motherboard
BFG Technologies Inc. BFGRINF650iU (Socket 775) 54 °C
Manufacturer BFG Technologies Inc.
Model BFGRINF650iU (Socket 775)
Version 1
Chipset Vendor NVIDIA
Chipset Model nForce 650i Ultra SPP
Chipset Revision A2
Southbridge Vendor NVIDIA
Southbridge Model nForce 650i Ultra MCP
Southbridge Revision A3
System Temperature 52 °C
BIOS
Brand Phoenix Technologies LTD
Version 6.00 PG
Date 5/15/2007
Voltage
CPU CORE 1.088 V
MEMORY CONTROLLER 1.480 V
+3.3V 3.392 V
+5V 5.088 V
+12V 8.364 V
VIN5 1.520 V
VIN6 1.912 V

Can any advised me where to get the correct bios and how to install the updated bios?

Thanks.

Ken S.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenS*
> 
> Hi, I am brand new here and I am getting ready to do the LGA 771 to LGA 775 mod. I have a BFG Nvidia 650i Ultra motherboard which I think should be compatible. I have built a couple of PCs before but that is the extent of it. I am uncertain how to update the bios and even where to find the updated bios since BFG Tech. is no longer in business.
> 
> I have read this website http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/ and it indicates I should update the bios but it also has a section that talks about adding the LGA 771 Xeon microcodes to the bios. Is this separate from updating the bios and is it a necessary step?
> 
> I assume I need to update the bios with the old cpu installed. FYI the new cpu I got was a Xeon E5440 SLBBJ. Some specs of my current setup are listed below:
> 
> Operating System
> Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit SP1
> CPU
> Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 @ 2.66GHz 34 °C
> Conroe 65nm Technology
> Motherboard
> BFG Technologies Inc. BFGRINF650iU (Socket 775) 54 °C
> Manufacturer BFG Technologies Inc.
> Model BFGRINF650iU (Socket 775)
> Version 1
> Chipset Vendor NVIDIA
> Chipset Model nForce 650i Ultra SPP
> Chipset Revision A2
> Southbridge Vendor NVIDIA
> Southbridge Model nForce 650i Ultra MCP
> Southbridge Revision A3
> System Temperature 52 °C
> BIOS
> Brand Phoenix Technologies LTD
> Version 6.00 PG
> Date 5/15/2007
> Voltage
> CPU CORE 1.088 V
> MEMORY CONTROLLER 1.480 V
> +3.3V 3.392 V
> +5V 5.088 V
> +12V 8.364 V
> VIN5 1.520 V
> VIN6 1.912 V
> 
> Can any advised me where to get the correct bios and how to install the updated bios?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Ken S.


I'd try with current BIOS. If that doesn't work you'll have to try updating the microcodes. Apparently that board is a rebadged Foxconn - you may be able to use one of their BIOS.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> I'd try with current BIOS. If that doesn't work you'll have to try updating the microcodes. Apparently that board is a rebadged Foxconn - you may be able to use one of their BIOS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


It should "work" without the microcode...just won't have all features enabled, like SSE4.1 and such. That's my understanding. There is instructions though on the first page of this thread, I believe, on how to do the microcodes yourself. But I am sure someone in here won't mind helping out either.


----------



## Revhead

schuck6566,
Nah generic codes, but handy.
Just something I knocked off from someone else.


----------



## Revhead

Rich,
This should give you some incentive?
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2006/08/20/asus_p5b_deluxe_wifiap/7#.V0hQ_54vC9I


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Rich,
> This should give you some incentive?
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2006/08/20/asus_p5b_deluxe_wifiap/7#.V0hQ_54vC9I


These guys were clocking a Pentium 4, which the 965 chipset was great for...but it's not so great for anything with higher FSB. 1066 FSB is all it is "rated" for?


----------



## KenS

Thanks. I'll try the mod without even messing with the bios and see what happens.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenS*
> 
> Thanks. I'll try the mod without even messing with the bios and see what happens.


You can always just update the microcode after you install the new CPU, no biggie.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenS*
> 
> Hi, I am brand new here and I am getting ready to do the LGA 771 to LGA 775 mod. I have a BFG Nvidia 650i Ultra motherboard which I think should be compatible. I have built a couple of PCs before but that is the extent of it. I am uncertain how to update the bios and even where to find the updated bios since BFG Tech. is no longer in business.
> 
> I have read this website http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/ and it indicates I should update the bios but it also has a section that talks about adding the LGA 771 Xeon microcodes to the bios. Is this separate from updating the bios and is it a necessary step?
> 
> I assume I need to update the bios with the old cpu installed. FYI the new cpu I got was a Xeon E5440 SLBBJ. Some specs of my current setup are listed below:
> 
> Operating System
> Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit SP1
> CPU
> Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 @ 2.66GHz 34 °C
> Conroe 65nm Technology
> Motherboard
> BFG Technologies Inc. BFGRINF650iU (Socket 775) 54 °C
> Manufacturer BFG Technologies Inc.
> Model BFGRINF650iU (Socket 775)
> Version 1
> Chipset Vendor NVIDIA
> Chipset Model nForce 650i Ultra SPP
> Chipset Revision A2
> Southbridge Vendor NVIDIA
> Southbridge Model nForce 650i Ultra MCP
> Southbridge Revision A3
> System Temperature 52 °C
> BIOS
> Brand Phoenix Technologies LTD
> Version 6.00 PG
> Date 5/15/2007
> Voltage
> CPU CORE 1.088 V
> MEMORY CONTROLLER 1.480 V
> +3.3V 3.392 V
> +5V 5.088 V
> +12V 8.364 V
> VIN5 1.520 V
> VIN6 1.912 V
> 
> Can any advised me where to get the correct bios and how to install the updated bios?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Ken S.


you'd wanna update 2 the latest, then add the xeon microcodes to that bios and install it. (that way U know there isn't an issue with the bios before adding the codes)







I tend to bookmark this part of delidded http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/ because it not only list the boards that work, but on the top & sides it has links to how to modify the different bios,what chipsets work with the mod,ect,ect. There's also a program that will copy ypur bios & save it for you.(can't think of it off hand,maybe someone else can??) That way if U DO need the codes added, you can use the current bios & add the codes. I don't know how trustworthy softpedia is, but they claim to have the 2007 bios for your board (P03) if U want to try it here's a link to the page it's on. It's @ your own risk. http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/BIOS/Others/BFG-Technologies-NVIDIA-nForce-650i-Ultra-Bios-P03.shtml


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> These guys were clocking a Pentium 4, which the 965 chipset was great for...but it's not so great for anything with higher FSB. 1066 FSB is all it is "rated" for?


It's rated for 1333 according to the Asus website...
" Compatible with all FSB1333/1066/800/533MHz CPUs except Quad Core" it says...
Hmm, except quad core? Interesting...

I'll write some proper replies later guys when I get back home







cheers


----------



## Revhead

Ken,
This is the latest official BIOS as far as I can see.

731N3P05.zip 723k .zip file


----------



## KenS

Revhead, thanks for finding that! So, I just use that file to update the bios first or do you think I should first try the mod with the existing bios? I don't want to have installed the new Xeon cpu only to have it not boot up and then have to swap back to the old core2 cpu to update bios and then swap out again. Also, do I just Google how to update the bios for instructions? I have never flashed the bios before.


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenS*
> 
> Revhead, thanks for finding that! So, I just use that file to update the bios first or do you think I should first try the mod with the existing bios? I don't want to have installed the new Xeon cpu only to have it not boot up and then have to swap back to the old core2 cpu to update bios and then swap out again. Also, do I just Google how to update the bios for instructions? I have never flashed the bios before.


just flush this iso added microcodes before or after no matter

microcodes.iso.zip 715k .zip file


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> just flush this iso added microcodes before or after no matter
> 
> microcodes.iso.zip 715k .zip file


Hey mate.
Looking to go beyond 4.0Ghz. Had a look at your settings for 4.25Ghz.
I can get into Windows no problem but one of the cores fails in the small test after a couple of minutes.
What are you using for cooling by the way - water or air?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Hey mate.
> Looking to go beyond 4.0Ghz. Had a look at your settings for 4.25Ghz.
> I can get into Windows no problem but one of the cores fails in the small test after a couple of minutes.
> What are you using for cooling by the way - water or air?


vcore at bios =1.368
nbvoltage 1.400v
pll voltage=1.730 volt
cpu termination 1.340volt
cpu reference 0.815 volt at easy tune
mch reference =0.800 volt at easy tune
pci freq=103mhz
and I use air cooler
iam at 4250 at summer and the winter at 4440 mhz


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Hey mate.
> Looking to go beyond 4.0Ghz. Had a look at your settings for 4.25Ghz.
> I can get into Windows no problem but one of the cores fails in the small test after a couple of minutes.
> What are you using for cooling by the way - water or air?
> 
> 
> 
> vcore at bios =1.368
> nbvoltage 1.400v
> pll voltage=1.730 volt
> cpu termination 1.340volt
> cpu reference 0.815 volt at easy tune
> mch reference =0.800 volt at easy tune
> pci freq=103mhz
> and I use air cooler
> iam at 4250 at summer and the winter at 4440 mhz
Click to expand...

What brand of air cooler? When I was setting up my P5Q 444/445 wasn't stable but 450 was strangely. You couldn't get to 4500 (10x450)?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich22

I finally got around to swapping power supplies, put in a modern Corsair PSU which is much better specced than the old one was. I'm hoping it'll run quieter and cooler. Plus it has an 8pin CPU connector rather than 4pin.

Some weird effects when I first booted up- black screened me twice, told me my overclock was unstable on the third go, and wouldn't respond to my wireless keyboard! haha. 4th time it boots up fine (as it should, the overclock was tested for about 18 hours worth of prime) but still wouldn't accept input from mouse or keyboard so I had to dig out old PS/2 peripherals. I get into windows and it gives me some missing network driver rubbish, and the cursor is acting insane, jumping back to the bottom left of the screen and activating a peculiar I hadn't seen before. I dig out a different PS/2 mouse and off we go...

Plugged back in my USB peripherals, everything works, back to normal. Except when I shut down the PC the PSU fan keeps running? Is this some fast boot feature? I shall now investigate a solution to this remaining curiosity. Ah the oddities of computers.

I just added in a Wireless-N PCI-E card I had too, no problems making it work once I downloaded the correct driver from TP Link, and that works noticeably better than the built in USB based Wireless-G card my motherboard came built with.


----------



## Rich22

Turned off Fast Boot and the PSU goes to sleep normally, but check out the weird error message I just got when switching back on...

"*Power surge on the USB port.* Unknown USB device needs more power than the port can supply."

The solitary device I have plugged in is the mouse cradle that wirelessly connects the mouse and keyboard. And it's connected to the same USB port on the motherboard it always was. Weeeeird.....


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> I finally got around to swapping power supplies, put in a modern Corsair PSU which is much better specced than the old one was. I'm hoping it'll run quieter and cooler. Plus it has an 8pin CPU connector rather than 4pin.
> 
> Some weird effects when I first booted up- black screened me twice, told me my overclock was unstable on the third go, and wouldn't respond to my wireless keyboard! haha. 4th time it boots up fine (as it should, the overclock was tested for about 18 hours worth of prime) but still wouldn't accept input from mouse or keyboard so I had to dig out old PS/2 peripherals. I get into windows and it gives me some missing network driver rubbish, and the cursor is acting insane, jumping back to the bottom left of the screen and activating a peculiar I hadn't seen before. I dig out a different PS/2 mouse and off we go...
> 
> Plugged back in my USB peripherals, everything works, back to normal. Except when I shut down the PC the PSU fan keeps running? Is this some fast boot feature? I shall now investigate a solution to this remaining curiosity. Ah the oddities of computers.
> 
> I just added in a Wireless-N PCI-E card I had too, no problems making it work once I downloaded the correct driver from TP Link, and that works noticeably better than the built in USB based Wireless-G card my motherboard came built with.


I had a similar board that gave me loads of issues...turned out to be that wireless card...removed that thing and never had a single issue with the board. The wireless card that came with the board...is it still attached? I believe it can be removed with one screw, and it's plugged into a proprietry header, which is just a USB header honestly. Just remove the card, I bet that's the issue, if it's still installed.


----------



## CirnoBakaHD

Just got an x5460 for my build (upgrade from L5410). However it's stuck at 2.53Ghz on a Foxconn G41MX2.0 motherboard, anyone know the problem?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CirnoBakaHD*
> 
> Just got an x5460 for my build (upgrade from L5410). However it's stuck at 2.53Ghz on a Foxconn G41MX2.0 motherboard, anyone know the problem?


If you've got the latest BIOS with microcodes, I'd say it's normal. Just turn your FSB up to 1333 and it should then be running at stock speed. My one board did a similar thing, ran 1066 FSB on a 1333 Xeon...but I was able to just turn the FSB up without any issue.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I had a similar board that gave me loads of issues...turned out to be that wireless card...removed that thing and never had a single issue with the board. The wireless card that came with the board...is it still attached? I believe it can be removed with one screw, and it's plugged into a proprietry header, which is just a USB header honestly. Just remove the card, I bet that's the issue, if it's still installed.


It's still attached, and has what looks like the thread of a screw poking through, so I assume it's screwed in from the reverse of the board. I disabled it already in BIOS under the USB settings, perhaps that's something to do with the USB warning. It didn't pop up this time I restarted. I'm seriously loathe to remove the motherboard from this case again, it was a right bugger to do it last time to fit the CPU cooler!

Oh, and I also moved the rear 120mm exhaust fan out of the Cha-fan4 header onto one actually monitored by BIOS, here's the latest Speedfan insanity:


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Turned off Fast Boot and the PSU goes to sleep normally, but check out the weird error message I just got when switching back on...
> 
> "*Power surge on the USB port.* Unknown USB device needs more power than the port can supply."
> 
> The solitary device I have plugged in is the mouse cradle that wirelessly connects the mouse and keyboard. And it's connected to the same USB port on the motherboard it always was. Weeeeird.....


I bet it's the original wireless card too.
I suppose you put the new one in at the same time as you replaced the power supply?
Fans and power supplies aside, what's happening with your overclock and also what BIOS are you using with that board?


----------



## CirnoBakaHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> If you've got the latest BIOS with microcodes, I'd say it's normal. Just turn your FSB up to 1333 and it should then be running at stock speed. My one board did a similar thing, ran 1066 FSB on a 1333 Xeon...but I was able to just turn the FSB up without any issue.


Didn't have an option to change the FSB, but I did have an option to turn up bus speed, for some reason 333 in the BIOS equated to 266 for real (in CPU-Z), turned it up to 400 in BIOS and now it's showing 333 (3.16Ghz).


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> vcore at bios =1.368
> nbvoltage 1.400v
> pll voltage=1.730 volt
> cpu termination 1.340volt
> cpu reference 0.815 volt at easy tune
> mch reference =0.800 volt at easy tune
> pci freq=103mhz
> and I use air cooler
> iam at 4250 at summer and the winter at 4440 mhz


4th core still fails after 2 mins in small test?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CirnoBakaHD*
> 
> Didn't have an option to change the FSB, but I did have an option to turn up bus speed, for some reason 333 in the BIOS equated to 266 for real (in CPU-Z), turned it up to 400 in BIOS and now it's showing 333 (3.16Ghz).


That's odd, but if it seems to working, hey







I'd still run some compatibility tests though with a few monitoring programs to make sure everything is working as it should.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> 4th core still fails after 2 mins in small test?


That PLL voltage looks quite high, and you likely just need a hair more vcore, all CPU all different, even same stepping and everything. Just go up one notch and see if it lasts any longer than 2 minutes. I think you could probably drop the PLL down a few notches though...


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> I bet it's the original wireless card too.
> I suppose you put the new one in at the same time as you replaced the power supply?
> Fans and power supplies aside, what's happening with your overclock and also what BIOS are you using with that board?


I was going to put both in at once, and plugged both in on the first boot up. After the black screens I thought better of it and wanted to see if the PSU worked fine first, so removed the card till it did.

I'm on the latest bios, with the most up to date microcodes modded in. No over clocking progress unfortunately, as I've not been in the house much


----------



## Rich22

Since changing to a better PSU my overclock is definitely less stable, can only last about 25 mins on Prime :s Hmmm. And even though it stopped for a while after turning off Fast Boot the PSU is doing the same trick of running its fan for quite a few mins after shut down. That was taken from an AMD powered computer that never exhibited that behaviour before... Any ideas what the deal is, guys?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Since changing to a better PSU my overclock is definitely less stable, can only last about 25 mins on Prime :s Hmmm. And even though it stopped for a while after turning off Fast Boot the PSU is doing the same trick of running its fan for quite a few mins after shut down. That was taken from an AMD powered computer that never exhibited that behaviour before... Any ideas what the deal is, guys?


thermal control on the psu? Also, Is the PSU also showing as chassis 1 in your speedfan?(fan @ 41rpm pwr & chassis1) Not sure how that works,is why I'm asking.If the PSU is only running @ 41,& has a thermal switch on the fan,that would explain why it's running longer with the xeon overclocks,ect.







and if the psu is overheating,it could cause power fluctuations making the overclock unstable possibly.


----------



## Rich22

That 41rpm is nonsense, I have monitoring of the psu fan switched off in BIOS, in the hopes it would't report 41rpm pointlessly anymore! haha. It does that just when I attach chassis fans to connectors that are monitored. I'd also love to know what it thinks is spinning at about 16,000rpm!









It's possible that the computer is making the psu fan keep on running as it thinks it's only running that slow. This PSU is definitely cooler than the last, and I can feel the air moving properly from it.


----------



## CirnoBakaHD

Anyone have any idea how to patch the bios file if it isn't a ROM? On this MSI motherboard it's a SA0 file, but it's still an AMI bios.

7592vSA.zip 798k .zip file


----------



## CirnoBakaHD

Damn, I must have the curse of figuring stuff out right after I ask, all I needed to do was rename the SA0 file to a ROM file and it opened fine...


----------



## CirnoBakaHD

I just found this website: http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/

Seems to have modified BIOS for a lot of boards...


----------



## HaleyBang

Hi, I'm having a problem with this mod.

I bought a modded Xeon E5450 from eBay and I followed all the instructions to inject the microcode in the BIOS (the first time before doing the BIOS modification step, Windows 10 wouldn't boot, but after that, boots and CPU-Z recognices the Xeon CPU). The problem is that my system reboots itself randomly after the modification and I don't seem to find the cause.

My system specs:

_Xeon E5450

Gigabyte GA-965P-DS4

Radeon HD 7850 1GB

4GB RAM Kingston PC-6400 DDR2 800MHz

Nox Urano 500W PSU_

I've read in some forums that it could be a problem with the PSU, but after the modification it worked. I've tried reinstalling the modded BIOS and reinstalling Windows 10, but problem persists.

Now I'm trying overvolting CPU to 1.3V and see if it solves the problem.

(Usually, the random reboot occurs while doing heavy stuff like a stress test or gaming, but also sometimes when doing regular stuff).

*UPDATE 1:* Overvolting didn't solve the problem, I've just run a stress test and the PC just rebooted.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*UPDATE 2:* Stock CPU voltage (1.2V) and disabled CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E), CPU EIST Function and Virtualization in BIOS. CPU crashed with BSOD _(KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED)_ (This is new).

*UPDATE 3:* Tried with CPU voltage 1.25V, RAM voltage +0.075V, MCH voltage +0.10V. PCIe frecuency set to 100Mhz and the rest of settings on stock values. PC reboot when doing stress test.

*UPDATE 4:* Trying stock settings but now I plugged the PSU cable in a different plug. PC reboot while doing stress test.

*UPDATE 5:* Xeon E5450 working on ArchLinux. Runs Mprime + GPUTest and no random reboot. I think that the problem is related to Windows 10 or the BIOS microcode. Now I'm gonna try with my Core 2 Duo E8400 on Windows 10 and see if it reboots.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Core 2 Duo E8400 seems to work fine for the moment.

*UPDATE 6:* Something weird happened. After testing the Core 2 Duo and checking that worked fine, I put back in the socket my Xeon E5450. Now the PC doesn't reboot (after +20 minutes in stress test) but only 2 cores are detected and runs only at 2.66Ghz. It performs like the Core 2 Duo.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I forced Windows to recongnize all 4 cores with this method: 




But now my PC reboots again. No solution for now.

*UPDATE 7:* I've overvolted the CPU over 1.4V. Seems stable but it runs pretty hot. *PC REBOOTS*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*UPDATE 8:* CPU voltage set to 1.375V, the rest of configuration in stock settings. System not rebooting for now. Seems stable. I'll try to keep lowing the voltage until it gets unstable again. *PC REBOOTS*
*UPDATE 9:* Minimun voltage archived without rebooting was 1.35625V but CPU still hot (over 80ºC). Now trying lower voltages and changing other MOBO voltages like MCH and FSB. *PC REBOOTS*

*UPDATE 10:* CPU running at 2.66GHz, no reboots, voltages set to AUTO in BIOS. *PC REBOOTS*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







At the end, CPU not stable even at 2.66Ghz, PC just rebooted after some time gaming.

*UPDATE 11:* After getting some BSOD and reboots, I've decided to reinstall Windows 10 and reset the BIOS. After that I've tried different voltages without success. The most stable configuration by now is _(1.225V, PCIe 100MHz, 320MHz Bus Speed, SPD 2.5)_ but I'm getting low performance in games, a lot of stuttering and frame drops. The CPU is running at 2.7GHz.

*UPDATE 12:* I think I've fixed my performance issue with the Xeon E5450, I followed this steps:

_1) Swaped RAM modules._
_2) Mod the BIOS again and install it._
_3) Also I've followed this tutorial and used this program to use microcode in case BIOS microcode didn't work: https://labs.vmware.com/flings/vmware-cpu-microcode-update-driver#summary_*
_4) Set BIOS settings to most stable setup._

No FPS drops, no reboots. Smooth 60 ~ 50 FPS gameplay.

*The _3)_ point I think it works if you DON'T want to mod your BIOS.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaleyBang*
> 
> Hi, I'm having a problem with this mod.
> 
> I bought a modded Xeon E5450 from eBay and I followed all the instructions to inject the microcode in the BIOS (the first time before doing the BIOS modification step, Windows 10 wouldn't boot, but after that, boots and CPU-Z recognices the Xeon CPU). The problem is that my system reboots itself randomly after the modification and I don't seem to find the cause.
> 
> My system specs:
> 
> Xeon E5450
> 
> Gigabyte GA-965P-DS4
> 
> Radeon HD 7850 1GB
> 
> 4GB RAM Kingstom PC-6400 DDR2 800MHz
> 
> Nox Urano 500W PSU
> 
> I've read in some forums that it could be a problem with the PSU, but after the modification it worked. I've tried reinstalling the modded BIOS and reinstalling Windows 10, but problem persists.
> 
> Now I'm trying overvolting CPU to 1.3V and see if it solves the problem.
> 
> (Usually, the random reboot occurs while doing heavy stuff like a stress test or gaming, but also sometimes when doing regular stuff).
> 
> *EDIT:* Overvolting didn't solve the problem, I've just run a stress test and the PC just rebooted.]


Try overvolting MCH by a notch or two, and also RAM voltage by a notch. Go into your memory timings section in the BIOS and set them all manually. Turn off anything like "performance", "turbo", "compatibility" mode or anything like that. Make sure PCIe is 100MHz and PCI is 33MHz. Also, try running a monitoring app like HWMonitor while you are stress testing, and take a screenshot of the readouts while you are doing it to share here. Your board wasn't built for 1333 FSB CPU, so it might have some issues with auto settings and stuff like that.


----------



## HaleyBang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Try overvolting MCH by a notch or two, and also RAM voltage by a notch. Go into your memory timings section in the BIOS and set them all manually. Turn off anything like "performance", "turbo", "compatibility" mode or anything like that. Make sure PCIe is 100MHz and PCI is 33MHz. Also, try running a monitoring app like HWMonitor while you are stress testing, and take a screenshot of the readouts while you are doing it to share here. Your board wasn't built for 1333 FSB CPU, so it might have some issues with auto settings and stuff like that.


I'm gonna try with this and post the results on my original post. Thanks.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaleyBang*
> 
> I'm gonna try with this and post the results on my original post. Thanks.


If that doesn't work, try putting your room on the next lowest divider as well.


----------



## HaleyBang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> If that doesn't work, try putting your room on the next lowest divider as well.


Didn't work. Now I'm gonna try with Linux and see if it's a Windows problem. Also, I'm gonna try with my Core 2 Duo E8400 and check if the problem is the Xeon or the PC.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaleyBang*
> 
> Didn't work. Now I'm gonna try with Linux and see if it's a Windows problem. Also, I'm gonna try with my Core 2 Duo E8400 and check if the problem is the Xeon or the PC.


If it was me. I would clear CMOS, reset everything to defaults and reinstall Windows - could save you hours of stuffing around in the long run.
Did you clear CMOS before/after installing Xeon?


----------



## Rich22

When I first plugged in my E5450 it was reported by software as being an E6400 (my old chip) the first few times I booted. I don't recall if it just resolved this itself or it was after i manually input a few settings in BIOS. I was initially concerned, I don't know what the reason was. Try clearing the CMOS for sure if it doesn't start to behave


----------



## Rich22

Revhead you took the words out of my mouth as I was typing them!


----------



## HaleyBang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> If it was me. I would clear CMOS, reset everything to defaults and reinstall Windows - could save you hours of stuffing around in the long run.
> Did you clear CMOS before/after installing Xeon?


The first time after installing the modded BIOS I did clear my CMOS. Seeing that the PC rebooted itsefl I restored Windows 10. I think I've fixed overvolting the CPU over 1.4V, but I'm getting pretty high temperatures (over 80ºC).

Check my original post to stay updated. http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/9610#post_25207961


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaleyBang*
> 
> The first time after installing the modded BIOS I did clear my CMOS. Seeing that the PC rebooted itsefl I restored Windows 10. I think I've fixed overvolting the CPU over 1.4V, but I'm getting pretty high temperatures (over 80ºC).
> 
> Check my original post to stay updated. http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/9610#post_25207961


Make sure your monitoring program is reading for 85 C TJMAX, and what is your vcore reading while stress testing? I bet you have major vdroop...I know I did on a lot of my 775 boards...even still, 1.4V bios settings still seems a bit high for stock frequency though. Also, what cooler are you using?


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaleyBang*
> 
> The first time after installing the modded BIOS I did clear my CMOS. Seeing that the PC rebooted itsefl I restored Windows 10. I think I've fixed overvolting the CPU over 1.4V, but I'm getting pretty high temperatures (over 80ºC).
> 
> Check my original post to stay updated. http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/9610#post_25207961


I doubt whether overvolting has got nothing to do with it. It should be recognised at stock.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> I doubt whether overvolting has got nothing to do with it. It should be recognised at stock.


I actually had to do the same thing on a 965 based chipset board (P5W DH Deluxe), that also wouldn't run stable at stock clocks until "tweaking" some things...for me, it was vcore and MCH I needed. I wasn't at 1.4V in BIOS for stock settings, but I was at over 1.35V, and it would drop as low as 1.26V with horrible vdroop. Some boards do not like the mod and are finicky, some just work, some do not work at all. Also, if it's stable with more vcore vs without, I would say it might have something to do with it...of course assuming that is indeed the case. Anyway...not saying it's 100% anything...just offering some help based on my experience. I've been doing this computer thing for over 15 years. Some things don't always work in the way you expect them to.


----------



## Rich22

My 965 board, P5B Deluxe, supplied crazy high voltage on auto, 1.55v ish AFTER vdroop!! I turned it down a lot. All sorts of quirks with these boards... Like I had to set PCI to 101 because at 100 the graphics card would barely work at all...


----------



## Rich22

A question for anyone doing this mod and using DDR2, and overclocking- at an FSB of 400 or more, how tight have you been able to run the timings of your ram with perfect stability?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> A question for anyone doing this mod and using DDR2, and overclocking- at an FSB of 400 or more, how tight have you been able to run the timings of your ram with perfect stability?


Here's my settings. 

 FSB = +0.2v,and MCH =+0.1vor +02v. (Not sure @ moment on MCH) Dram voltage = +0.2v for total of 2.0v dram timings are on auto in bios. EDIT: Included pics of my bios settings also.


----------



## Rich22

Cheers mate! You keep your timings quite loose- have you tried tightening? What are those sticks rated for?

EDIT: Managed to find it on google, and it seems you're running them at their rated speed


----------



## HaleyBang

What's your MOBO model? I can't overclock my Xeon E5450 on my Gigabyte 965P-DS4, I can barely make it work at stock speeds.


----------



## HaleyBang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Make sure your monitoring program is reading for 85 C TJMAX, and what is your vcore reading while stress testing? I bet you have major vdroop...I know I did on a lot of my 775 boards...even still, 1.4V bios settings still seems a bit high for stock frequency though. Also, what cooler are you using?


My cooler is a Thermaltake TMG i2 (better than stock cooler) and 1.4V in BIOS but CPU-Z reports between 1.344V ~ 1.360V. Now I'm doing more stress test to see if is stable (like FurMark).


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Cheers mate! You keep your timings quite loose- have you tried tightening? What are those sticks rated for?
> 
> EDIT: Managed to find it on google, and it seems you're running them at their rated speed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Cheers mate! You keep your timings quite loose- have you tried tightening? What are those sticks rated for?
> 
> EDIT: Managed to find it on google, and it seems you're running them at their rated speed


ROTFL, yeah,got lucky with the 4 sticks by 2 different makers having the same timings. 3/4 of the ddr2 mem I have is either generic,or 1 stick this,1 stick that.(like old mcdonalds farm for ram) 1 day I'm gonna invest in 4 sticks of 1066 by same maker and try clocking the 5470 higher.(I think the ram was crashing,causing part of my overclock issues with the 5470 being stable @ 3.8 or above) haven't tried tighting any,'cause i've no clue where to even start changing settings with the timings to do that.


----------



## HaleyBang

I've archived no random reboots with my E5450 but I'm getting a lot of "lag" (the game freezes for half a second) while gaming, especialy BF3. Is not because the CPU is running hot. What could be the problem?

For example the game is running at 60 FPS but then it freezes half a second, goes to 30 ~ 40 FPS and seconds later it goes back to 60 FPS. CPU usage between 60 ~ 70% and the same with GPU. I'm gonna try to update GPU drivers.

Now I'm running the E5450 at 2.7GHz _(1.225V, PCIe 100MHz, 320MHz Bus Speed, SPD 2.5 (so RAM is running at 800MHz))_.

Check this post to stay updated: http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/9610#post_25207961


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaleyBang*
> 
> My cooler is a Thermaltake TMG i2 (better than stock cooler) and 1.4V in BIOS but CPU-Z reports between 1.344V ~ 1.360V. Now I'm doing more stress test to see if is stable (like FurMark).


Is that voltage reading while under stress
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaleyBang*
> 
> I've archived no random reboots with my E5450 but I'm getting a lot of "lag" (the game freezes for half a second) while gaming, especialy BF3. Is not because the CPU is running hot. What could be the problem?
> 
> For example the game is running at 60 FPS but then it freezes half a second, goes to 30 ~ 40 FPS and seconds later it goes back to 60 FPS. CPU usage between 60 ~ 70% and the same with GPU. I'm gonna try to update GPU drivers.
> 
> Now I'm running the E5450 at 2.7GHz _(1.225V, PCIe 100MHz, 320MHz Bus Speed, SPD 2.5 (so RAM is running at 800MHz))_.
> 
> Check this post to stay updated: http://www.overclock.net/forums/posts/edit/postId/25207961


Just thought I'd let you know your link isn't working...looks like you copied the link while you were editing your post.


----------



## HaleyBang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Is that voltage reading while under stress
> Just thought I'd let you know your link isn't working...looks like you copied the link while you were editing your post.


****, fixed. Voltages readings are very similar on idle and stress, fluctuating 0.020V.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaleyBang*
> 
> What's your MOBO model? I can't overclock my Xeon E5450 on my Gigabyte 965P-DS4, I can barely make it work at stock speeds.


Here's the board & specs.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaleyBang*
> 
> I've archived no random reboots with my E5450 but I'm getting a lot of "lag" (the game freezes for half a second) while gaming, especialy BF3. Is not because the CPU is running hot. What could be the problem?
> 
> For example the game is running at 60 FPS but then it freezes half a second, goes to 30 ~ 40 FPS and seconds later it goes back to 60 FPS. CPU usage between 60 ~ 70% and the same with GPU. I'm gonna try to update GPU drivers.


I had exactly that issue, and on my board it was easily resolved by changing FSB from 100 to 101, and fractionally increasing the voltage to the northbridge. Definitely make sure all your drivers are up to date, though...


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> ROTFL, yeah,got lucky with the 4 sticks by 2 different makers having the same timings. 3/4 of the ddr2 mem I have is either generic,or 1 stick this,1 stick that.(like old mcdonalds farm for ram) 1 day I'm gonna invest in 4 sticks of 1066 by same maker and try clocking the 5470 higher.(I think the ram was crashing,causing part of my overclock issues with the 5470 being stable @ 3.8 or above) haven't tried tighting any,'cause i've no clue where to even start changing settings with the timings to do that.


8 gig matching sets of DDR2 1066 are damn expensive, and few and far between on eBay. I don't tend to exceed 4gb usage, so haven't even worried about adding in an extra 2gb or 4gb. Decent 1066 ram must surely make this overclocking easier..


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaleyBang*
> 
> ****, fixed. Voltages readings are very similar on idle and stress, fluctuating 0.020V.


That's not much. My voltage swings 0.1 between idle and stressed. Set at 1.3625 it droops as low as 1.25 (max recorded as 1.35). My board is known for vdroop


----------



## HaleyBang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> I had exactly that issue, and on my board it was easily resolved by changing FSB from 100 to 101, and fractionally increasing the voltage to the northbridge. Definitely make sure all your drivers are up to date, though...


FSB or PCIe frequency? Ok, I'm gonna try. Hope it works, because at the moment my E8400 3.6GHz performs better in some games...


----------



## Rich22

Sorry sorry, meant PCIe!

And it makes sense that the E8400 at 3.6 would run better in the majority of games at the moment as 2 fast cores are of more use to a lot of games than 4 not-so-fast cores.

On my very old 775 board, a P965, I run at 3.6 with the E5450 with no problem at all and low temperatures (really really low for air cooled). I could run a much lower vcore but the temps are no issue and it lets me keep the RAM timings much tighter.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> 8 gig matching sets of DDR2 1066 are damn expensive, and few and far between on eBay. I don't tend to exceed 4gb usage, so haven't even worried about adding in an extra 2gb or 4gb. Decent 1066 ram must surely make this overclocking easier..


2 x2Gb of GSkills 1066 (PC2 8500) are going between $42 & $45 U.S. shipping included. so 2 sets would be $90 compared to the $115 to $120 they want for 4x2Gb set.







Still,roughly TWICE what I paid for the ram I'm using.


----------



## Rich22

I paid £10 ($15) for 2x2gb 1066, so the thought of paying way more than DDR4 costs doesn't appeal for a 8gb set!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> I paid £10 ($15) for 2x2gb 1066, so the thought of paying way more than DDR4 costs doesn't appeal for a 8gb set!


If I can find them around 20 to 25 with shipping & have the cash, I'll snatch them up in 4 gig pairs(2x2Gb) that's what my ddr2 pc2 6400 averages.


----------



## Revhead

Took me weeks to put my set of 4 Reapers together. It's easier to get one pair of sticks and then search for a matching pair.
Also takes a bit of fiddling to get them to play nice. Swapping the slots around etc.
Then once you're up and running you need to test them with Memtest. That way you can eliminate them as a source of problems in your overclock.
I chose Reapers because I got a pair with my mobo.
Lastly it can take weeks to get a stable overclock.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeBattle

Hey y'all,

I just installed my new E5450 chip in my lga 775 dell vostro 420 mobo. However, upon start up my fans spin like crazy (extremely loud) and windows wont boot.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuckeyeBattle*
> 
> Hey y'all,
> 
> I just installed my new E5450 chip in my lga 775 dell vostro 420 mobo. However, upon start up my fans spin like crazy (extremely loud) and windows wont boot.


Clear CMOS reset to defaults then try rebooting.
Have you upgraded your BIOS?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich22

And don't worry about the fans, it's normal for them to spin full speed until the computer has entered Windows. Can you get as far as BIOS? Definitely follow the above advice and clear CMOS. If you've not updated your microcode that could certainly be your problem.


----------



## BuckeyeBattle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Clear CMOS reset to defaults then try rebooting.
> Have you upgraded your BIOS?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> And don't worry about the fans, it's normal for them to spin full speed until the computer has entered Windows. Can you get as far as BIOS? Definitely follow the above advice and clear CMOS. If you've not updated your microcode that could certainly be your problem.


I have updated by bios to its most recent version, 1,3, and have reset the cmos and the issue persists. The next thing i tried was like you said updating the microde but I am having trouble doing so. I extracted the .rom file from the .exe file used to update the bios for my dell, modified it with the new microde, and put it and the original .exe on a dos usb to update the bios. However, once i get to this step the instructions i am following are very vague and im struggling to update the microde. I'll send a picture of how far I got.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuckeyeBattle*
> 
> I have updated by bios to its most recent version, 1,3, and have reset the cmos and the issue persists. The next thing i tried was like you said updating the microde but I am having trouble doing so. I extracted the .rom file from the .exe file used to update the bios for my dell, modified it with the new microde, and put it and the original .exe on a dos usb to update the bios. However, once i get to this step the instructions i am following are very vague and im struggling to update the microde. I'll send a picture of how far I got.


Have a look here for instructions . . . otherwise Besttt may be able to help with a modded bios.
Delidded says someone with an X5450 got it to work on a 420, but had to clock back the multiplier.
95watt limit on that board but the E5450 should be fine in this respect.
https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/555957-guide-lga-771-mod-for-dell-vostro-220/


----------



## BuckeyeBattle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Have a look here for instructions . . . otherwise Besttt may be able to help with a modded bios.
> Delidded says someone with an X5450 got it to work on a 420, but had to clock back the multiplier.
> 95watt limit on that board but the E5450 should be fine in this respect.
> https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/555957-guide-lga-771-mod-for-dell-vostro-220/


Thank you for the speedy reply. This morning I finally updated my microde through a lot of trial and error and the fans stopped going crazy! Yay! However, all is not well. Even after restarting my bios, I cannot boot into Windows or boot to a Windows installation disc. I'm worried maybe I updated the microde incorrectly ? Or am I missing something else? When i get home I will try to redo the update using the guide you gave me.


----------



## Rich22

The problems I was experiencing with the new PSU, like how its fan kept running when powered off, and my stable overclock becoming unstable, and the repeated warnings about a power surge to USB... All have magically resolved themselves, after clearing the CMOS. In addition vdroop is less than it was, and all the voltages appear tighter to perfect than they were, in comparison to the old PSU.

I don't know if they exaggerate, but the PSU calculators estimated I needed 30.3 amps on the 12+ rail, and my cheapo old ColorIT PSU was rated for pretty much exactly that, at 30amps. No wonder it seemed particularly hot. My highly rated Corsair replacement is much cooler.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuckeyeBattle*
> 
> Thank you for the speedy reply. This morning I finally updated my microde through a lot of trial and error and the fans stopped going crazy! Yay! However, all is not well. Even after restarting my bios, I cannot boot into Windows or boot to a Windows installation disc. I'm worried maybe I updated the microde incorrectly ? Or am I missing something else? When i get home I will try to redo the update using the guide you gave me.


Just an off the wall, have U ck'd the drive settings? (raid,ide,ahci) I spent close to 3 hours trying 2 get a comp to boot and it turned out that it couldn't run ahci if the sata's were plugged into certain outputs and not others on 1 board.(The video card was blocking the outputs I needed to use, when I switched to ide legacy,it worked fine. LOL,bios posted fine,but wouldn't detect OS.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> The problems I was experiencing with the new PSU, like how its fan kept running when powered off, and my stable overclock becoming unstable, and the repeated warnings about a power surge to USB... All have magically resolved themselves, after clearing the CMOS. In addition vdroop is less than it was, and all the voltages appear tighter to perfect than they were, in comparison to the old PSU.
> 
> I don't know if they exaggerate, but the PSU calculators estimated I needed 30.3 amps on the 12+ rail, and my cheapo old ColorIT PSU was rated for pretty much exactly that, at 30amps. No wonder it seemed particularly hot. My highly rated Corsair replacement is much cooler.










Now we can look forward to seeing ya push higher??







Glad it straightened out,that was making me wonder.


----------



## BuckeyeBattle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Just an off the wall, have U ck'd the drive settings? (raid,ide,ahci) I spent close to 3 hours trying 2 get a comp to boot and it turned out that it couldn't run ahci if the sata's were plugged into certain outputs and not others on 1 board.(The video card was blocking the outputs I needed to use, when I switched to ide legacy,it worked fine. LOL,bios posted fine,but wouldn't detect OS.


Yes I have. When I attempt to boot from my hard drive I either get the never ending Windows 10 loading cycle, or I get the similar never ending system recovery loading cycle.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we can look forward to seeing ya push higher??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it straightened out,that was making me wonder.


Will have another bash at 4ghz


----------



## Rich22

To make sure my PC was back to being stable at 3.6 with 4-4-4-12 timings I ran variations of Prime all day with no problems at all. Peak temp reached by any core was 57. Motherboard hit an unusually high 48 though, so might first try easing back on the voltages going to its chipsets, it previously peaked at 43-44.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuckeyeBattle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Have a look here for instructions . . . otherwise Besttt may be able to help with a modded bios.
> Delidded says someone with an X5450 got it to work on a 420, but had to clock back the multiplier.
> 95watt limit on that board but the E5450 should be fine in this respect.
> https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/555957-guide-lga-771-mod-for-dell-vostro-220/
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the speedy reply. This morning I finally updated my microde through a lot of trial and error and the fans stopped going crazy! Yay! However, all is not well. Even after restarting my bios, I cannot boot into Windows or boot to a Windows installation disc. I'm worried maybe I updated the microde incorrectly ? Or am I missing something else? When i get home I will try to redo the update using the guide you gave me.
Click to expand...

What do you mean by can't boot to a Windows installation disc. I discovered I had a dud LG CD/DVD RAM drive during installation of both recent builds. In fact I couldn't get W7 to install at all and had to install an old copy of XP first then install 7 from there. I later had stability problems which went away when I reverted from AHCI to IDE. Don't know if this is relevant but I thought I might as well put it out there?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## HaleyBang

I'm getting a lot of FPS drops with my E5450, my Core 2 Duo E8400 performs better in gaming. I've tried a lot of things.

Reinstalling Windows 10 didn't work, drivers are up to date. Changing PCIe voltage and frequency seems to have no effect. Overvolting MCH and FSB had no effect either. CPU running at ~ 3Ghz so, no CPU speed problem. Benchmarks show normal score for my PC hardware.

PSU is a NOX Urano SW 500W and is relatively new. I think my MOBO doesn't like the E5450.


----------



## huseyinekrem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaleyBang*
> 
> I'm getting a lot of FPS drops with my E5450, my Core 2 Duo E8400 performs better in gaming. I've tried a lot of things.
> 
> Reinstalling Windows 10 didn't work, drivers are up to date. Changing PCIe voltage and frequency seems to have no effect. Overvolting MCH and FSB had no effect either. CPU running at ~ 3Ghz so, no CPU speed problem. Benchmarks show normal score for my PC hardware.
> 
> PSU is a NOX Urano SW 500W and is relatively new. I think my MOBO doesn't like the E5450.


I don't know details but as you know, those xeons are server processors. Pure process power. Maybe smth doesn't exist for gaming.


----------



## BuckeyeBattle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> What do you mean by can't boot to a Windows installation disc. I discovered I had a dud LG CD/DVD RAM drive during installation of both recent builds. In fact I couldn't get W7 to install at all and had to install an old copy of XP first then install 7 from there. I later had stability problems which went away when I reverted from AHCI to IDE. Don't know if this is relevant but I thought I might as well put it out there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Let me explain for throughly, I will go through the steps I've taken thus far

1)Flash bios to latest version (1.3.0)
2)installed modded e5450 cpu
3)added 771 cpu microde to bios
4)reset cmos

Now, when I try to boot off of my hard drive into Windows 10, I get a never ending startup. I tried to install Windows 7 by disc for a clean install but it would not boot. Thus I tried to use dban on my usb to wipe the hard drive and clean install. Did not work either - thus now I have taken out my hard drive , hooked it up to my other pc, and am using the Windows 10 reset feature to reinstall Windows 10 onto the hard drive.


----------



## Rich22

So I tried the game of overclocking my PC further once more, on the proviso of a 1.37vcore limit...

Current tested rock solid settings: 400x9=3.6 ram 1:1=800 4-4-4-12

I set the RAM timings as loose as they can go (6-6-6-18)
I tried 4ghz with 1.37v. (444x9 ram 1:1) All other voltages are set pretty high.
No joy. I know it does work at 1.45vcore but that's not what I'm trying to achieve.

Ok, next I tried the suggested trick of lowering the multi and checking things out.
450x6 tried- failed to boot, cold restart necessary, preparing automatic repair, couldn't repair, cold reboot, same **** all over...

My board really doesn't like high FSB clocks does it!! I also tried 444x8 and it didn't even like that?!?

I think the ram is fine, I had that running ok at 1066 5-5-5-15 prime tested, and also higher speeds briefly. Pfff. Stupid thing. Anyway, it's too late to think any more about this. Time to enjoy 6 hours sleep


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuckeyeBattle*
> 
> Let me explain for throughly, I will go through the steps I've taken thus far
> 
> 1)Flash bios to latest version (1.3.0)
> 2)installed modded e5450 cpu
> 3)added 771 cpu microde to bios
> 4)reset cmos
> 
> Now, when I try to boot off of my hard drive into Windows 10, I get a never ending startup. I tried to install Windows 7 by disc for a clean install but it would not boot. Thus I tried to use dban on my usb to wipe the hard drive and clean install. Did not work either - thus now I have taken out my hard drive , hooked it up to my other pc, and am using the Windows 10 reset feature to reinstall Windows 10 onto the hard drive.


What voltages are you running? Vcore, FSB, NB, SB etc


----------



## BuckeyeBattle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> What voltages are you running? Vcore, FSB, NB, SB etc


My bios does not have access to any of those specifics, and this screenshot is everything i know about the cpu.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuckeyeBattle*
> 
> Let me explain for throughly, I will go through the steps I've taken thus far
> 
> 1)Flash bios to latest version (1.3.0)
> 2)installed modded e5450 cpu
> 3)added 771 cpu microde to bios
> 4)reset cmos
> 
> Now, when I try to boot off of my hard drive into Windows 10, I get a never ending startup. I tried to install Windows 7 by disc for a clean install but it would not boot. Thus I tried to use dban on my usb to wipe the hard drive and clean install. Did not work either - thus now I have taken out my hard drive , hooked it up to my other pc, and am using the Windows 10 reset feature to reinstall Windows 10 onto the hard drive.


Umm,Instead of reinstalling windows 10 on the drive from a different comp, why didn't you try re-installing Win 10 off a usb? https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10/ This way you won't have the issue of conflicting hardware when you switch the drive back.(motherboard,video,ect.) and it will still have the valid code.(just leave blank when re-installing)


----------



## BuckeyeBattle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Umm,Instead of reinstalling windows 10 on the drive from a different comp, why didn't you try re-installing Win 10 off a usb? https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10/ This way you won't have the issue of conflicting hardware when you switch the drive back.(motherboard,video,ect.) and it will still have the valid code.(just leave blank when re-installing)


This morning I tried creating a bootable Windows 10 usb (followed the same exact instructions at that link) and the usb would not boot. The Windows 10 reset was a failure and now I am installing Windows 7 onto the hdd and will update if I can boot into that OS.


----------



## BuckeyeBattle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Umm,Instead of reinstalling windows 10 on the drive from a different comp, why didn't you try re-installing Win 10 off a usb? https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10/ This way you won't have the issue of conflicting hardware when you switch the drive back.(motherboard,video,ect.) and it will still have the valid code.(just leave blank when re-installing)


Update: WELL ILL BE DAMNED. After the longest Windows start up I have ever experienced in the windows logo flickered like a CRT monitor operating at 10hz, the system booed successfully into Windows 7. I am now in the operating system and can really start to trouble shoot now that I have access to system resources. What should I do first to make sure the processor is operating correctly ? Download CPUz?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuckeyeBattle*
> 
> Update: WELL ILL BE DAMNED. After the longest Windows start up I have ever experienced in the windows logo flickered like a CRT monitor operating at 10hz, the system booed successfully into Windows 7. I am now in the operating system and can really start to trouble shoot now that I have access to system resources. What should I do first to make sure the processor is operating correctly ? Download CPUz?


CPU-Z and coretemp. U may also want to try running the usb for Win10 from inside windows(incase your bios/board doesn't allow booting from usb) If u need to, U may also want to use the ISO file for WIN 10 and make a usb boot with Rufus instead. https://rufus.akeo.ie/ Some people have a better result getting it to load with older boards.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaleyBang*
> 
> I've archived no random reboots with my E5450 but I'm getting a lot of "lag" (the game freezes for half a second) while gaming, especialy BF3. Is not because the CPU is running hot. What could be the problem?
> 
> For example the game is running at 60 FPS but then it freezes half a second, goes to 30 ~ 40 FPS and seconds later it goes back to 60 FPS. CPU usage between 60 ~ 70% and the same with GPU. I'm gonna try to update GPU drivers.
> 
> Now I'm running the E5450 at 2.7GHz _(1.225V, PCIe 100MHz, 320MHz Bus Speed, SPD 2.5 (so RAM is running at 800MHz))_.
> 
> Check this post to stay updated: http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/9610#post_25207961


I just ck'd some old tesy results, even the 7850's with 2Gb ram were only averaging about 54 FPS @ 1080 in BF3 with a i72600k @4.5 and 4Gb ram http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-7870-review-benchmark,3148-6.html So for the 1 Gb and clock speeds, I'd say it was more or less a matter of tweaking.


----------



## BuckeyeBattle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> CPU-Z and coretemp. U may also want to try running the usb for Win10 from inside windows(incase your bios/board doesn't allow booting from usb) If u need to, U may also want to use the ISO file for WIN 10 and make a usb boot with Rufus instead. https://rufus.akeo.ie/ Some people have a better result getting it to load with older boards.


Before i upgrade to windows 10 I want to get things running smooth on windows 7. Everything is happening painfully slow with a great deal of lag , moving the mouse, opening files, loading programs etc
However, in safe mode, the computer runs like a champ! quick response and everything. any clue?


----------



## Revhead

Whispers ... don't want to say this too loud but I think I'm stable at 4.2Ghz - over an hour without any core failing on prime small test. Maximum temp 60C.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> So I tried the game of overclocking my PC further once more, on the proviso of a 1.37vcore limit...
> 
> Current tested rock solid settings: 400x9=3.6 ram 1:1=800 4-4-4-12
> 
> I set the RAM timings as loose as they can go (6-6-6-18)
> I tried 4ghz with 1.37v. (444x9 ram 1:1) All other voltages are set pretty high.
> No joy. I know it does work at 1.45vcore but that's not what I'm trying to achieve.
> 
> Ok, next I tried the suggested trick of lowering the multi and checking things out.
> 450x6 tried- failed to boot, cold restart necessary, preparing automatic repair, couldn't repair, cold reboot, same **** all over...
> 
> My board really doesn't like high FSB clocks does it!! I also tried 444x8 and it didn't even like that?!?
> 
> I think the ram is fine, I had that running ok at 1066 5-5-5-15 prime tested, and also higher speeds briefly. Pfff. Stupid thing. Anyway, it's too late to think any more about this. Time to enjoy 6 hours sleep


Rich,
You really need to post all your settings. 6 hours . . . it kinda takes over your life doesn't it?


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuckeyeBattle*
> 
> Before i upgrade to windows 10 I want to get things running smooth on windows 7. Everything is happening painfully slow with a great deal of lag , moving the mouse, opening files, loading programs etc
> However, in safe mode, the computer runs like a champ! quick response and everything. any clue?


Any exclamation marks in hardware manager???
Sounds like Windows mightn't like something? Try reinstalling W7 over your current installation before moving on. Take out any unnecessary cards etc before doing so - strip it back to the bare essentials.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuckeyeBattle*
> 
> Before i upgrade to windows 10 I want to get things running smooth on windows 7. Everything is happening painfully slow with a great deal of lag , moving the mouse, opening files, loading programs etc
> However, in safe mode, the computer runs like a champ! quick response and everything. any clue?


Had a similar issue with a notebook I did a clran install on, ended up stripping it.(was cheap & got frustrated) here's some other advice I found for ya,

In safe mode click on the start menu and type msconfig, then enter. Select Diagnostic mode.

All AV and other services and startup programs will be disabled when you boot into normal mode.

You may then reenter msconfig and selectively check items you want to boot under the Services tab and under the startup tab. This will allow you to determine the program causing it, you may then uninstall it.

NOTE: your computer may not work as you expect if you have certain services disabled under msconfig, so if you have issues you may have something disabled that your computer needs!
Here's a couple of tips for using this method. First, on the Services tab click on the Hide All Microsoft Services option, since it's unlikely to be any of them. Second, initially only turn off the first half of what's left on the Services or Startup tabs, reboot, and check the speed. If it's OK, then it was one of the ones you turned off, and you can repeat the process by only turning off half of them and retesting. If it's not any faster, repeat the process reversing which are on and off. This will generally allow you to determine the offending service (or startup program) more quickly. - martineau May 21 '12 at 19:07 Furthermore,there are issues with microsoft update after service pack1 is installed. Part of the reason I thought U may like to go to Windows 10. I can say that Win 10 IS supported on the Vostro 220 if that's any help.


----------



## BuckeyeBattle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Any exclamation marks in hardware manager???
> Sounds like Windows mightn't like something? Try reinstalling W7 over your current installation before moving on. Take out any unnecessary cards etc before doing so - strip it back to the bare essentials.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Had a similar issue with a notebook I did a clran install on, ended up stripping it.(was cheap & got frustrated) here's some other advice I found for ya,
> 
> In safe mode click on the start menu and type msconfig, then enter. Select Diagnostic mode.
> 
> All AV and other services and startup programs will be disabled when you boot into normal mode.
> 
> You may then reenter msconfig and selectively check items you want to boot under the Services tab and under the startup tab. This will allow you to determine the program causing it, you may then uninstall it.
> 
> NOTE: your computer may not work as you expect if you have certain services disabled under msconfig, so if you have issues you may have something disabled that your computer needs!
> Here's a couple of tips for using this method. First, on the Services tab click on the Hide All Microsoft Services option, since it's unlikely to be any of them. Second, initially only turn off the first half of what's left on the Services or Startup tabs, reboot, and check the speed. If it's OK, then it was one of the ones you turned off, and you can repeat the process by only turning off half of them and retesting. If it's not any faster, repeat the process reversing which are on and off. This will generally allow you to determine the offending service (or startup program) more quickly. - martineau May 21 '12 at 19:07 Furthermore,there are issues with microsoft update after service pack1 is installed. Part of the reason I thought U may like to go to Windows 10. I can say that Win 10 IS supported on the Vostro 220 if that's any help.


Ok so the victory was short lived and I once again couldn't boot into Windows , not even safe mode. Thus overnight I nuked the hard drive to start fresh. I reinstalled the original dell bios, patched it with the microde , and will try to install win 10 off a usb. I will take your suggestion regarding stripping the computer down, I've been wanting to remove the gpu but I don't have a vga cable on hand lol I'll have to look. Can I run Windows with just on 2gb stick of ram, the cpu, and the hard drive ?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuckeyeBattle*
> 
> Ok so the victory was short lived and I once again couldn't boot into Windows , not even safe mode. Thus overnight I nuked the hard drive to start fresh. I reinstalled the original dell bios, patched it with the microde , and will try to install win 10 off a usb. I will take your suggestion regarding stripping the computer down, I've been wanting to remove the gpu but I don't have a vga cable on hand lol I'll have to look. Can I run Windows with just on 2gb stick of ram, the cpu, and the hard drive ?


windows minimum requirements This is clearly aimed at computer makers. It's thus worth adding that the Windows 10 technical preview has these requirements:
EDIT: They've since upped the ram requirements to 2 & 4 Gb recommended.
Processor: 1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster
RAM: 1 gigabyte (GB) (32-bit) or 2 GB (64-bit)
Free hard disk space: 16 GB
Graphics card: Microsoft DirectX 9 graphics device with WDDM driver Running on 2 Gb may be a tad sluugish but still livable for daily internet usage..


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuckeyeBattle*
> 
> Ok so the victory was short lived and I once again couldn't boot into Windows , not even safe mode. Thus overnight I nuked the hard drive to start fresh. I reinstalled the original dell bios, patched it with the microde , and will try to install win 10 off a usb. I will take your suggestion regarding stripping the computer down, I've been wanting to remove the gpu but I don't have a vga cable on hand lol I'll have to look. Can I run Windows with just on 2gb stick of ram, the cpu, and the hard drive ?


I can't remember how many sticks you are running with.
I've booted W7 with 1 x 2GB. At the very least run no more than 2 x.
So you just want 1 x hdd, cheap arse vid card if you have one, mouse and keyboard - nothing extra.
Further to what I said before I couldn't get either my P5Q or UD3P builds to install from USB. Had to resort to CD and had to install XP first before it would work. Oh yeah and along the way I replaced the CD drive.
Never had so much trouble building a PC before.


----------



## BuckeyeBattle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> windows minimum requirements This is clearly aimed at computer makers. It's thus worth adding that the Windows 10 technical preview has these requirements:
> EDIT: They've since upped the ram requirements to 2 & 4 Gb recommended.
> Processor: 1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster
> RAM: 1 gigabyte (GB) (32-bit) or 2 GB (64-bit)
> Free hard disk space: 16 GB
> Graphics card: Microsoft DirectX 9 graphics device with WDDM driver Running on 2 Gb may be a tad sluugish but still livable for daily internet usage..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> I can't remember how many sticks you are running with.
> I've booted W7 with 1 x 2GB. At the very least run no more than 2 x.
> So you just want 1 x hdd, cheap arse vid card if you have one, mouse and keyboard - nothing extra.
> Further to what I said before I couldn't get either my P5Q or UD3P builds to install from USB. Had to resort to CD and had to install XP first before it would work. Oh yeah and along the way I replaced the CD drive.
> Never had so much trouble building a PC before.


Yeah I can totally relate , I just built my skylake gaming pc and this makes that look like a breeze. I'm going to try to install with 1 * 2GB Ram, hard drive , cpu (Iintegrated graphics?) my next attempt is to install win 10 by iso.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuckeyeBattle*
> 
> Yeah I can totally relate , I just built my skylake gaming pc and this makes that look like a breeze. I'm going to try to install with 1 * 2GB Ram, hard drive , cpu (Iintegrated graphics?) my next attempt is to install win 10 by iso.


To see if it is something hardware related, you can always try booting into a Linux LiveCD environment...I believe there are even Windows Live CD, though not positive...but that likely wouldn't help anyway if it was Windows giving you headaches and not a hardware problem.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuckeyeBattle*
> 
> Yeah I can totally relate , I just built my skylake gaming pc and this makes that look like a breeze. I'm going to try to install with 1 * 2GB Ram, hard drive , cpu (Iintegrated graphics?) my next attempt is to install win 10 by iso.


here's my vostro bios ect, Hitting F12 @ start up should give U the boot option. If you have a USB boot drive plugged in, it'll let you choose to boot from it there or boot from cd or HDD.







Hope some of this might help ya!


----------



## Rich22

How many LGA775 computers and CPUs do you own, schuck?!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> How many LGA775 computers and CPUs do you own, schuck?!


Ummm, 6 currently running a current version of Windows...(Hi,My name is Larry,I Have a hoarding problem.Every time I get them running,they call to me saying "We're STILL good for something!" and i just can't abandon the poor dears..." ROTFL BTW, I ALSO have a socket 423 Willamette p4 @ 1.6 GHz running with 1.5Gb ram,and a 256mb vid card. It ran Windows 7 until I switched it over to Linux Mint. lol,it can still stream standard def movies on google chrome.


----------



## Rich22

Haha, what does one man do with so many computers? Or do you have a very large family?


----------



## BuckeyeBattle

Thanks for the pictures ! I'll compare my bios to see if there are any off differences.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> 
> here's my vostro bios ect, Hitting F12 @ start up should give U the boot option. If you have a USB boot drive plugged in, it'll let you choose to boot from it there or boot from cd or HDD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope some of this might help ya!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Haha, what does one man do with so many computers? Or do you have a very large family?


Well, Untill recently(the last year about) I had 2 Grandaughters who'd be over on a regular basis getting on the comps playing games.Also,wife will jump on 1 to ck out something in the middle of a game.(She has own tower=amd a10 & notebook=i5,but tends to use 1 of mine 'cause they're already running) LOL, I gave 1 to a friend(3.0GHz pentium D 4Gb ram,and GT730 1Gb vid card) so he could play his on-line games.Technically, I guess we shouldn't count 1,cause it's a notebook.Even though it's a 775 c2d, it's soldered. Sooo, the Intel board with c2d,Vostro220s with the q9550,Gigabyte with e5450,dimension3100 with p4,asusp5e-vm hdmi that has issues, Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L that needs a ram slot replaced.


----------



## schuck6566

e5450 stable @3.89.

Output_16_06_02_1358.txt 2k .txt file


----------



## HaleyBang

I think I've fixed my performance issue with the Xeon E5450, I followed this steps:

_1) Swaped RAM modules._
_2) Mod the BIOS again and install it._
_3) Also I've followed this tutorial and used this program to use microcode in case BIOS microcode didn't work: https://labs.vmware.com/flings/vmware-cpu-microcode-update-driver#summary_*
_4) Set BIOS settings to most stable setup._

No FPS drops, no reboots. Smooth 60 ~ 50 FPS gameplay.

*The _3)_ point I think it works if you DON'T want to mod your BIOS.

Also, my original post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/9610#post_25207961


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> e5450 stable @3.89.
> 
> Output_16_06_02_1358.txt 2k .txt file


That's good going, especially with your eclectic mix of RAM!


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaleyBang*
> 
> I think I've fixed my performance issue with the Xeon E5450, I followed this steps:
> 
> _1) Swaped RAM modules._
> _2) Mod the BIOS again and install it._
> _3) Also I've followed this tutorial and used this program to use microcode in case BIOS microcode didn't work: https://labs.vmware.com/flings/vmware-cpu-microcode-update-driver#summary_*
> _4) Set BIOS settings to most stable setup._
> 
> No FPS drops, no reboots. Smooth 60 ~ 50 FPS gameplay.
> 
> *The _3)_ point I think it works if you DON'T want to mod your BIOS.
> 
> Also, my original post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/9610#post_25207961


Glad it's working! What speed did you manage to get it running at ?


----------



## HaleyBang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Glad it's working! What speed did you manage to get it running at ?


Is running at stock speed since my MOBO doen't like FSB over 333 Mhz. But the important is that is not giving performance issues and frame drops.

Actually my MOBO doesn't support any 45 nm CPU officially, so making the Xeon E5450 work properly is a big step for me.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaleyBang*
> 
> Is running at stock speed since my MOBO doen't like FSB over 333 Mhz. But the important is that is not giving performance issues and frame drops.
> 
> Actually my MOBO doesn't support any 45 nm CPU officially, so making the Xeon E5450 work properly is a big step for me.


Glad it's up @ the stock settings! also glad it stopped dropping frames on ya.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Well, Untill recently(the last year about) I had 2 Grandaughters who'd be over on a regular basis getting on the comps playing games.Also,wife will jump on 1 to ck out something in the middle of a game.(She has own tower=amd a10 & notebook=i5,but tends to use 1 of mine 'cause they're already running) LOL, I gave 1 to a friend(3.0GHz pentium D 4Gb ram,and GT730 1Gb vid card) so he could play his on-line games.Technically, I guess we shouldn't count 1,cause it's a notebook.Even though it's a 775 c2d, it's soldered. Sooo, the Intel board with c2d,Vostro220s with the q9550,Gigabyte with e5450,dimension3100 with p4,asusp5e-vm hdmi that has issues, Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L that needs a ram slot replaced.


Running at full stock speed has to be considered a success then!


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Well, Untill recently(the last year about) I had 2 Grandaughters who'd be over on a regular basis getting on the comps playing games.Also,wife will jump on 1 to ck out something in the middle of a game.(She has own tower=amd a10 & notebook=i5,but tends to use 1 of mine 'cause they're already running) LOL, I gave 1 to a friend(3.0GHz pentium D 4Gb ram,and GT730 1Gb vid card) so he could play his on-line games.Technically, I guess we shouldn't count 1,cause it's a notebook.Even though it's a 775 c2d, it's soldered. Sooo, the Intel board with c2d,Vostro220s with the q9550,Gigabyte with e5450,dimension3100 with p4,asusp5e-vm hdmi that has issues, Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L that needs a ram slot replaced.


That is a good collection. I've always tended to keep one tower running, and then a laptop. The past 5 years I've travelled a lot, and travelled with work, so I've pretty much just used the mid2011 Macbook Air since then, which has aged well. In terms of single core speed it's a tad quicker than my E5450 at 3.6. Half a decade on I don't think the latest Macbook Air is even 50% quicker, as still hasn't got a nice screen! haha. I do miss the days of tinkering with a PC, which I hadn't done since XP was current. If and when I buy another desktop I seriously think Windows is back to being good enough to use, and it'd mean the fun of building my own computer that I can upgrade for years and years, rather than paying the Apple tax and being stuck with no upgrade path.

Can't see myself going without a Mac of some sort, my allegiance is definitely on that side, and I'll probably stay with the laptops, but there's still not enough compelling me to buy a new one yet.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> That is a good collection. I've always tended to keep one tower running, and then a laptop. The past 5 years I've travelled a lot, and travelled with work, so I've pretty much just used the mid2011 Macbook Air since then, which has aged well. In terms of single core speed it's a tad quicker than my E5450 at 3.6. Half a decade on I don't think the latest Macbook Air is even 50% quicker, as still hasn't got a nice screen! haha. I do miss the days of tinkering with a PC, which I hadn't done since XP was current. If and when I buy another desktop I seriously think Windows is back to being good enough to use, and it'd mean the fun of building my own computer that I can upgrade for years and years, rather than paying the Apple tax and being stuck with no upgrade path.
> 
> Can't see myself going without a Mac of some sort, my allegiance is definitely on that side, and I'll probably stay with the laptops, but there's still not enough compelling me to buy a new one yet.


U might wanna try giving some of the linux flavors a try. They work with steam now so gaming isn't really an issue,and they have most of the vid drivers straightened out. I like mint as a low resource OS if needed. & Win 10 seems to be a bit tighter then 7 in some respects, but the freedoms it takes on it's own until U set your own settings are kinda annoying. Never owned an apple so can't say 1 way or the other.Here's my laptop. LOL, I bought it used for $50.00 less then a year old. bad track pad,fingerprint reader,HDD. (owner was fighting with GF, slammed lid down while it was running) I replaced the HDD with a refurbed for $40.00 and use a wireless mouse.







Mine has the 1.83 GHz C2D & 160Gb 5400rpm hdd.Also I think it's the 8800 nvidia graphics,might be wrong,it's been awhile. Bought it in 2008-2009. http://www.cnet.com/products/dell-xps-m1530/


----------



## Revhead

I'm a Kubuntu advocate. Latest release really mature.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich22

I've thought about having a dabble with Linux/Ubuntu/Kubuntu, just haven't ever gotten around to it. It was be a consideration if I do a new build in the next few years, as I don't like the idea of purchasing Windows!


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> I've thought about having a dabble with Linux/Ubuntu/Kubuntu, just haven't ever gotten around to it. It was be a consideration if I do a new build in the next few years, as I don't like the idea of purchasing Windows!


Download the latest version.
Take a look. It's all free. You can boot the OS from a CD or USB.
You can install it side by side with Windows and chose which OS to boot into when you start up.
The only reason I'm using W7 is because the overclock community uses it and it allows me to talk to you nice people on common ground - plus I've got two PCs (my UD3P/X5470 that I'm playing around with and an LGA775 Dell Optiplex 780 with a stock 65kW Q9550S that is running Kubuntu.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> I've thought about having a dabble with Linux/Ubuntu/Kubuntu, just haven't ever gotten around to it. It was be a consideration if I do a new build in the next few years, as I don't like the idea of purchasing Windows!


They all have their own quirks, but most are worth the little bit of effort it takes to get use to them. (e.g.,READ release notes for possible driver issues before you try to install unless you do a live usb run first 2 make sure it'll work without issue) <--- propritary vs generic video ect.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Even my dual X5460+motherboard+RAM+PSU+GPU was well under $300 in total.


The video card,& aio water cooler were bought new, the PSU was refurbished/open box & has a warranty.So,about $220.00 of my cost for new/warranty compared to say http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antec-Earthwatts-EA-500D-500-Watt-20-4-Pin-ATX-Switching-Power-Supply-/201594085679?hash=item2eeff1a12f:g:1tsAAOSwMHdXTFKg http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thermaltake-CL-P0497-LGA775-Aluminum-Silent-Rifle-Bearing-CPU-Cooler-Heatsink-B7-/131804357419?hash=item1eb026e32b:g:GOAAAOSwAL9UbRTT http://www.ebay.com/itm/PNY-GeForce-210-Plus-VCGG2101XPB-DVI-Video-Card-TESTED-AND-WORKING-DDR2-1GB/162082597301?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D36860%26meid%3D5faaa0f232624e8fbbd8bb0b06a459b7%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D301973422423&rt=nc for just under $70.00?? I'm happy enough with my choices,although I should have spent the extra for the gtx960 instead of the 950.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuckeyeBattle*
> 
> Thanks for the pictures ! I'll compare my bios to see if there are any off differences.


Any luck?? reason I'm asking is I tried tossing my 5470 into the vostro 220 and it reacted with the SLOOOOOWW windows issue along with the system interupts & disk usage issues. I'm wondering if the Sata drivers for this board have an issue with the xeon's in achi? (1 recomended fix was to update/re-install the sata driver) when I tried,it basicly locked up Win10 during startup.


----------



## BuckeyeBattle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Any luck?? reason I'm asking is I tried tossing my 5470 into the vostro 220 and it reacted with the SLOOOOOWW windows issue along with the system interupts & disk usage issues. I'm wondering if the Sata drivers for this board have an issue with the xeon's in achi? (1 recomended fix was to update/re-install the sata driver) when I tried,it basicly locked up Win10 during startup.


That's exactly where I am! Here's the update - so I restarted the entire process with mininmal hardware and clocked back my cpu to 2.00 Ghz. I plugged my hard drive into my good computer and installed Windows 7 through the disc in AHCI . Once that was done I popped the hard drive into the vostro and attempted to boot. It took painfully long but Windows 7 finally worked. I'm experiencing the worst possible lag and ghosting effects, but I have managed to get internet access, install 8gb ram, download chrome, and now I am downloading the massive Windows 7 update patch while I'm out for dinner - I hope that helps performance. I plan to run userbenchmark to try to get an idea of what is wrong, the cpu or drive. How is your installation coming ?


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Download the latest version.
> Take a look. It's all free. You can boot the OS from a CD or USB.
> You can install it side by side with Windows and chose which OS to boot into when you start up.
> The only reason I'm using W7 is because the overclock community uses it and it allows me to talk to you nice people on common ground - plus I've got two PCs (my UD3P/X5470 that I'm playing around with and an LGA775 Dell Optiplex 780 with a stock 65kW Q9550S that is running Kubuntu.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> They all have their own quirks, but most are worth the little bit of effort it takes to get use to them. (e.g.,READ release notes for possible driver issues before you try to install unless you do a live usb run first 2 make sure it'll work without issue) <--- propritary vs generic video ect.


I'll check it out in the coming weeks and report back. Cheers guys


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Any luck?? reason I'm asking is I tried tossing my 5470 into the vostro 220 and it reacted with the SLOOOOOWW windows issue along with the system interupts & disk usage issues. I'm wondering if the Sata drivers for this board have an issue with the xeon's in achi? (1 recomended fix was to update/re-install the sata driver) when I tried,it basicly locked up Win10 during startup.


Switch to IDE. Your problems will go away.


----------



## Rich22

Due to the reports of faster speeds for an SSD when connected via ACHI, I made the switch across, which was a bit of a faff, having to boot into safe mode before I could get back into Windows normally. Benchmarking tools show only negligible gains.

And just to throw this out there again: I don't know how some of you guys stomach the mechanical rubbish as OS drives any more, SSDs have been the most transformative change in home computing in the past decade.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Due to the reports of faster speeds for an SSD when connected via ACHI, I made the switch across, which was a bit of a faff, having to boot into safe mode before I could get back into Windows normally. Benchmarking tools show only negligible gains.
> 
> And just to throw this out there again: I don't know how some of you guys stomach the mechanical rubbish as OS drives any more, SSDs have been the most transformative change in home computing in the past decade.


I hear what you're saying and I agree.
I'm just saying that if you revert to IDE, you will not notice any significant difference - but it could solve some problems.
MTC


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Switch to IDE. Your problems will go away.


Huh, my e5450 is running Win 10 on another system fine, but it's in ide mode. Well, Might as well try it.







Edit: the vostro has ata,raid,& achi as the options.Was setup on achi before,now any other shows as inaccesable boot drive. Gonna see if Windows can repair it to boot in ata.If not, I'll toss the Q9550 back in over the weekend.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> I hear what you're saying and I agree.
> I'm just saying that if you revert to IDE, you will not notice any significant difference - but it could solve some problems.
> MTC


I agree with that, some of these boards really struggle with their ACHI implementation- plus like I was saying you won't notice a TINY (perhaps 2%) difference anyway.


----------



## Revhead

VID = 1.2375
My x5470 rock solid at 4.2Ghz (420x10). Three passes of MemTest86 (4hours) and Prime95 small test (10 hours), both without error.
Core, 1.33v FSB 1.3v NB 1.36v SB 1.2 Mem 2.1v (5-5-5-18)
Two odd things I noticed.
I'd just performed a BIOS reset and neglected to turn off the things you're supposed to turn off in Advanced ie. No-Execute Memory Protect was enabled, Thermal Monitor enabled, C1E was enabled, EIST was enabled - but it worked anyway.
Also temps were really strange. Maximum was 72C on Core 1, but Core 4 which is normally the Core that fails only hit 59C - can't explain that? Normally the spread is fairly even about 4C between them.

******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******

Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 10 ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.0 ]
CPU Frequency 4.05GHz...........................[ 420 x 10.0]

******Clock Chip Control******

CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 420 ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100 ]
C.I.A 2.........................................[ Disabled ]

******Advanced Clock Control******

CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 1000mv ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 1000mv ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps ]

******DRAM Performance Control******

Performance Enhance.............................[ Standard ]
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP). . . . . . . . . . [ Disabled ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 400Mhz ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.00D ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 840 ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual ]

CAS Latency Time................................[ 5 ]
tRCD............................................[ 5 ]
tRP.............................................[ 5 ]
tRAS............................................[ 18]

******Advanced Timing Control******

tRRD[4].........................................[ Auto ]
tWTR[4].........................................[ Auto ]
tWR[8]..........................................[ Auto ]
tRFC[72]........................................[ Auto ]
tRTP[4].........................................[ Auto ]
Command Rate (cmd)[0]...........................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ 11 ] .............[ 10 ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 5 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel A Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Timing Settings******

Static tRead Value [ 11 ] ................[ 10 ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment [ 0 ] ................[ Auto ]

tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank) [ 6 ] ................[ Auto ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank) [ 5 ] ................[ Auto ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto ]

Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto ]

******Channel B Driving Settings******

Drive Strength Profile..........................[ Auto ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto ]

Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto ]

******Motherboard Voltage Control******

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Vcore [ 1.237 ]...................[ 1.331v ]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.30 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ 1.5 ]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.808 ]

MCH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[ 1.36 ]
MCH Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.863 ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
ICH I/O [ 1.500 ]...................[ 1.57 ]
ICH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[ 1.2 ]

DRAM Voltage [ 1.800 ]................[ 2.10v ]
DRAM Termination [ 0.900 ]...................[ Auto]
Channel A Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]
Channel B Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[ Auto ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******

Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Enabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Enabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Not present ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Enabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Enabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Enabled ]


----------



## Revhead

This is ridiculous. Success comes in 2s. Over an hour stable in Prime at 4.3Ghz. Maximum temps 69C and only 4C difference.


----------



## darthdevil

Hello everyone!
So i have a teeny tiny problem i've been facing for the past few months. I consider myself quite the techie, i've been building pc-s since i was 10 years old. But now i am faced with a bug thats been bothering me since 4 months ago.
My specs are :
Asus P5K (the original, rev:1.0)
2x2 Gb DDR2-800 (One Samsung and one Kingmax, i know, i know, i am quite the cheapo, bought the two for 4 dollars)
2x1 Gb DDR2-800 (Geil ones







)
1x 160 GB Sata2 drive
1x 1000 Gb Sata2 drive
1x Asus Sata2 DVD drive
ATI HD5770 1Gb Pci-ex

and my latest admission to the pc is a XEON E5405 (i know, i know, i'm still a cheapo).
So i bought the cpu from china, its a premodded version, no need for and 775 to 771 adapter, it is already cut on the pcb, and is soldered at the needed contact points.
While i was waiting for it to arrive i read all about it on the interwebs, different sites, different forums. So collected all was needed and waited. Cpu came in neat packaging. Examined it, no outside marks or anything, installed it, added some cpu "grease" (AS5) and started it with the original cooler, got the ominous "unrecognized cpu detected ... blah blah " message. But, pc booted fine, ran like a child when its on fire, because speedfan and aida64 both said that the cpu temp was 95 degrees celsius, but each of the cores were only 35-40 degrees. So, got the latest bios, (1201), modded it with the correct microcodes, reboot, enter asus ez-flash2, flash, reboot, unplug, use jumper to reset cmos, plug in go to bios, load defaults, save and restart. And then nothing, POSTed fine, gave me a message that it was checking nvram and than only the flashing cursor remained, no hdd movement, no anything. So, reflashed with the original bios, restarted without resetting the cmos and it booted perfectly.
That was in the end of january, since then i added a gamma archer 12cm cpu cooler, but i still could not get the cpu to work correclty, it is missing funcionality, and i cant install windows 8.1 or 10 64bit because it is missing compareexchange128. I flashed quite a few of bioses but this one got me.
Also i tried this cpu in one of the computers at work, it has an asus p5kpl-m board, installed the cpu, downloaded and modded the bios, flashed it and it worked perfectly. So i am quite sure that i did the bios mod correctly.
Also i tried a pci post tester card and it gave me no errors.

Any suggestions are welcome.
But just to make sure here are the steps i take after bios flashing:
- Unplug pc
- Move jumper to clear cmos (also tried with removing the battery for 30 seconds and than pressing power)
- Press power button 10 times, 11th time for 30 seconds,
- reset jumper, replug cable, power on pc
- bios gives an option to load defaults ( also tried with going into bios and there selecting to load defaults)

But still no boot, after flashing it wont even boot cd-s, dvd-s nor usb-s.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthdevil*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> So i have a teeny tiny problem i've been facing for the past few months. I consider myself quite the techie, i've been building pc-s since i was 10 years old. But now i am faced with a bug thats been bothering me since 4 months ago.
> My specs are :
> Asus P5K (the original, rev:1.0)
> 2x2 Gb DDR2-800 (One Samsung and one Kingmax, i know, i know, i am quite the cheapo, bought the two for 4 dollars)
> 2x1 Gb DDR2-800 (Geil ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 1x 160 GB Sata2 drive
> 1x 1000 Gb Sata2 drive
> 1x Asus Sata2 DVD drive
> ATI HD5770 1Gb Pci-ex
> 
> and my latest admission to the pc is a XEON E5405 (i know, i know, i'm still a cheapo).
> So i bought the cpu from china, its a premodded version, no need for and 775 to 771 adapter, it is already cut on the pcb, and is soldered at the needed contact points.
> While i was waiting for it to arrive i read all about it on the interwebs, different sites, different forums. So collected all was needed and waited. Cpu came in neat packaging. Examined it, no outside marks or anything, installed it, added some cpu "grease" (AS5) and started it with the original cooler, got the ominous "unrecognized cpu detected ... blah blah " message. But, pc booted fine, ran like a child when its on fire, because speedfan and aida64 both said that the cpu temp was 95 degrees celsius, but each of the cores were only 35-40 degrees. So, got the latest bios, (1201), modded it with the correct microcodes, reboot, enter asus ez-flash2, flash, reboot, unplug, use jumper to reset cmos, plug in go to bios, load defaults, save and restart. And then nothing, POSTed fine, gave me a message that it was checking nvram and than only the flashing cursor remained, no hdd movement, no anything. So, reflashed with the original bios, restarted without resetting the cmos and it booted perfectly.
> That was in the end of january, since then i added a gamma archer 12cm cpu cooler, but i still could not get the cpu to work correclty, it is missing funcionality, and i cant install windows 8.1 or 10 64bit because it is missing compareexchange128. I flashed quite a few of bioses but this one got me.
> Also i tried this cpu in one of the computers at work, it has an asus p5kpl-m board, installed the cpu, downloaded and modded the bios, flashed it and it worked perfectly. So i am quite sure that i did the bios mod correctly.
> Also i tried a pci post tester card and it gave me no errors.
> 
> Any suggestions are welcome.
> But just to make sure here are the steps i take after bios flashing:
> - Unplug pc
> - Move jumper to clear cmos (also tried with removing the battery for 30 seconds and than pressing power)
> - Press power button 10 times, 11th time for 30 seconds,
> - reset jumper, replug cable, power on pc
> - bios gives an option to load defaults ( also tried with going into bios and there selecting to load defaults)
> 
> But still no boot, after flashing it wont even boot cd-s, dvd-s nor usb-s.


Try this BIOS instead? Insn't there a whole P5K thread on here?

P5K1201.zip 637k .zip file


----------



## KenS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Ken,
> This is the latest official BIOS as far as I can see.
> 
> 731N3P05.zip 723k .zip file


I finally got around to downloading that file and when I looked at the text file it indicated it was for a 680i bios instead of 650i and no indication if it was for BFG. Is this one OK to use?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenS*
> 
> I finally got around to downloading that file and when I looked at the text file it indicated it was for a 680i bios instead of 650i and no indication if it was for BFG. Is this one OK to use?


The P5K1201.zip Rev posted just above us is the same file I ran across when looking for 1 for ya.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenS*
> 
> I finally got around to downloading that file and when I looked at the text file it indicated it was for a 680i bios instead of 650i and no indication if it was for BFG. Is this one OK to use?


Ken. Where ya been mate?
This is a link to the site where I found it. They seem adamant it was for your board.
http://www.touslesdrivers.com/index.php?v_page=23&v_code=23308&v_langue=en
Alternatively you can flash the microcodes file that Besttt posted. He has more experience than myself in these matters.
Plan C. Aaron seems confident about inserting the microcodes into BIOS. Maybe he can help you out.
I may have to teach myself how to do this (Ihaven't needed to until now).
Besttt said you could flash this before or flashing other BIOS. Check with him.

microcodes.iso.zip 715k .zip file


----------



## Rich22

Here's the full lowdown on my reluctant-to-overclock-far system:

Motherboard: P5B Deluxe/WiFi-AP
BIOS 1238 (Beta) with latest microcodes for 775 and 771

Processor: E5450 E0 Stepping

CPU Frequency / Multiplier: 3.60 GHz / 9

Memory: 2 x 2GB Buffalo Firestix rated 1066 5-5-5-15 at 2.1v, set to 800 4-4-4-12 at 2.1v

*BIOS settings:*

Advanced / Jumperfree Configuration

AI Tuning [Manual]
CPU Frequency [400] "FSB" (100-650)
DRAM Frequency [DDR2-800MHz] FSBRAM ratio of 1:1
PCI Express Frequency [101] Prevents PCI frequency from changing with "FSB", 101 selected for known issue if set to 100 or auto, that wrecks graphics performance
PCI Clock Synchronisation Mode [33.33MHz]
Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
Memory Voltage [2.10V]
CPU Vcore Voltage [1.3625V]
FSB Termination Voltage [1.4V] Options are [1.200V] [1.300V] [1.400V] [1.450V]
NB Vcore [1.45] Options are [1.25V] [1.45V] [1.55V] [1.65V]
SB Vcore (SATA, PCIE) [1.60V] Options are [1.50V] [1.60V] [1.70V] [1.80V]
ICH Chipset Voltage [Auto] Options are [1.057V] [1.215V]

Advanced / CPU Configuration

CPU Ratio Setting [Auto] (change of CPU multiplier option)
C1E Support [Enabled]
Max CPUID Value Limit [Disabled]
Vanderpool Technology [Disabled]
CPU TM function [Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit [Enabled]
Intel® Speedstep Tech. [Enabled]

Advanced / Chipset / North Bridge

Memory Remap Feature [Enabled]
Configure DRAM Timing by SPD [Disabled]
DRAM CAS# Latency [4]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [4]
DRAM RAS# Precharge [4]
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precha [12]
DRAM Write Recovery Time [5]
DRAM TRFC [35] Critical for stability it appears, this is the absolute lowest it wants to be when overclocking the CPU. The only higher setting on this board is [42]
DRAM TRRD [10]
Rank Write to Read Delay [10]
Read to Precharge Delay [10]
Write to Precharge Delay [10]
Static Read Control [Auto]

Current performance:


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> The P5K1201.zip Rev posted just above us is the same file I ran across when looking for 1 for ya.


EDIT: MISTAKE ON MY PART!!!!! responding to post by darthdevil! Was just re-reading post and noticed my screw up! HOPE I didn't mess ya up even more!!!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenS*
> 
> I finally got around to downloading that file and when I looked at the text file it indicated it was for a 680i bios instead of 650i and no indication if it was for BFG. Is this one OK to use?


IGNORE my comment about the p5k1201!!! I posted a response to wrong person, and just realized when re-reading the comments! Plz forgive any issues,and I HOPE I didn't cause more problems then U were already having!


----------



## 775Goober

Just wondering if anybody knew the answer to this. If a motherboard is listed as having a max FSB of 1333, would that mean it would be unable to accept a CPU running at 400 bus frequency? Such as the native bus freq for the X5492/5482 (400 base).

The reason I ask is because I was planning to go for a 5450 or 5430, and BSEL mod it from 333 mhz to 400 mhz. However I'm worried that the board would be unable to accept it, making it a wasted effort.

Examples of boards from http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/ are

1) Abit IP35-E (Max FSB 1333)
2) Dell Inspiron 530/530 (Max FSB also 1333)

I haven't yet put together my planned build, but I want to make sure I'm picking parts that would work for my intentions

Thanks


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *775Goober*
> 
> Just wondering if anybody knew the answer to this. If a motherboard is listed as having a max FSB of 1333, would that mean it would be unable to accept a CPU running at 400 bus frequency? Such as the native bus freq for the X5492/5482 (400 base).
> 
> The reason I ask is because I was planning to go for a 5450 or 5430, and BSEL mod it from 333 mhz to 400 mhz. However I'm worried that the board would be unable to accept it, making it a wasted effort.
> 
> Examples of boards from http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/ are
> 
> 1) Abit IP35-E (Max FSB 1333)
> 2) Dell Inspiron 530/530 (Max FSB also 1333)
> 
> I haven't yet put together my planned build, but I want to make sure I'm picking parts that would work for my intentions
> 
> Thanks


the abit board will overclock well above 1333. You dont need to bsel mod it for 1600. Just go in bios and up the fsb clock. That board will do about 1800 with a quad.


----------



## 775Goober

I was using it as an example, but I was looking at Dell motherboards which are unable to overclock. For them the only option was BSEL, and I wanted to know if i could BSEL to 400mhz


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *775Goober*
> 
> I was using it as an example, but I was looking at Dell motherboards which are unable to overclock. For them the only option was BSEL, and I wanted to know if i could BSEL to 400mhz


doubt; i dont think the p35 chipset supported official out the box 1600 support iirc


----------



## 775Goober

Do you know where i can find a list of chipsets compatable with 1600 mhz?


----------



## Muffin Fairy

Hi everyone!

I'm a bit unexperienced with these mods things and I sticked a modded xeon from ebay on a P5QL SE which by the way works fine except it complainds about upgrading the bios during the boot.
Is there any chance you can give me some "pointers" on how to sort this?
I really like this new CPU but that boot screen is becoming very anoying and useless.

Thank you all for your attention and in davance for the ones where your almighty knowledge that will save my @ss.










P. S. : I think I started an unneded new thread about this missclicking the wrong button and only realized AFTER has been posted.. have to write an email to the Admins appologising and asking for help deleting it...


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muffin Fairy*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm a bit unexperienced with these mods things and I sticked a modded xeon from ebay on a P5QL SE which by the way works fine except it complainds about upgrading the bios during the boot.
> Is there any chance you can give me some "pointers" on how to sort this?
> I really like this new CPU but that boot screen is becoming very anoying and useless.
> 
> Thank you all for your attention and in davance for the ones where your almighty knowledge that will save my @ss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P. S. : I think I started an unneded new thread about this missclicking the wrong button and only realized AFTER has been posted.. have to write an email to the Admins appologising and asking for help deleting it...


You need to upgrade your BIOS with one that has been modded to include the Xeon microcodes.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *775Goober*
> 
> I was using it as an example, but I was looking at Dell motherboards which are unable to overclock. For them the only option was BSEL, and I wanted to know if i could BSEL to 400mhz


Save yourself the heartache. Dell is notoriously uncooperative. Plenty of cheap options.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## besttt

deleted


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muffin Fairy*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm a bit unexperienced with these mods things and I sticked a modded xeon from ebay on a P5QL SE which by the way works fine except it complainds about upgrading the bios during the boot.
> Is there any chance you can give me some "pointers" on how to sort this?
> I really like this new CPU but that boot screen is becoming very anoying and useless.
> 
> Thank you all for your attention and in davance for the ones where your almighty knowledge that will save my @ss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P. S. : I think I started an unneded new thread about this missclicking the wrong button and only realized AFTER has been posted.. have to write an email to the Admins appologising and asking for help deleting it...


flash this bios

microcodes-P5QL-ASUS-SE-0620.zip 474k .zip file


----------



## Muffin Fairy

You guys are fast!!!! S"!#$%!! The Motherboards ninjas are here!









Thanks, as soon as I have the chance to flash it I'll give news!
This machine has a R9 280 on it, and the processor is a bottleneck for it, so getting one that is 50% fast in average its just super.

Thanks once again! You're the best!


----------



## Rich22

Better not risk using symbols that might suggest an expletive, mate, I just received a warning here for using four stars next to each other.... Yes, really. Wasn't even aimed at anyone, just describing a very poor part of a video game as being "star star star star"....


----------



## Muffin Fairy

Sorry about that. I'll keep the symbols out of the equation from now on.


----------



## Rich22

Don't be sorry, just thought I'd share my symbol related experience that just occurred in last few mins, and give you a heads up!

I was talking about an aspect of a Gran Turismo game... The only other time I got "reprimanded" online for anything was ironically also related to a Gran Turismo game, for copying and pasting the audio track listing where one track name contained an expletive. That was over a decade ago, and saw me banned from the board! Haha

Good luck with your mod!


----------



## antonbj

Would anyone be willing to flash microcodes for this bios?

http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=R190516

Planning on using a E5440, but support for Q9450/Q9550 would be much appreciated


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonbj*
> 
> Would anyone be willing to flash microcodes for this bios?
> 
> http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=R190516
> 
> Planning on using a E5440, but support for Q9450/Q9550 would be much appreciated


According to delidded, the vostro 200 only supports DUAL core. http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/#dell U need to see if it has the "As already stated the Vostro 200 was built with two different motherboards, either a G33M02, or G33M03." 02 = dual core 03 handles Quads.If your Vostro 200 was shipped with a G33M02 motherboard and a 300w PSU, it will only support dual core processors.

The largest processors are supported, by the Foxconn G33M02 motherboard:

Wolfdale Core 2 Duo, E8400, 3.0GHz, 6MB, 1333FSB, 65W, E0
Wolfdale Core 2 Duo, E8500, 3.16GHz, 6MB, 1333FSB, 65W, C0
Wolfdale Core 2 Duo, E8600, 3.33GHz, 6MB, 1333FSB, 65W, E0

If your Vostro 200 MT has G45M03 motherboard and a 350w PSU, then the following Core 2 Quad CPU's are also supported,

Yorkfield Quad Core Q9400, 2.66G, 6MB, 1333FSB, R0
Yorkfield Quad Core Q9550, 2.83G, 12MB, 1333FSB, E0
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 (2.33 GHz, 1333 MHz FSB)
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 (2.4 GHz, 1066 MHz FSB)
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 (2.5 GHz, 1333 MHz FSB)
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 (3.0GHz, 1333 MHz FSB) The reason the G33M02 doesn't support Core 2 Quad processors is because it only has 6 voltage regulator ICs, the DG33M03 has 11.


----------



## antonbj

Ok ok.

You dont think the dual-core restriction is due to microcodes in BIOS?


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muffin Fairy*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm a bit unexperienced with these mods things and I sticked a modded xeon from ebay on a P5QL SE which by the way works fine except it complainds about upgrading the bios during the boot.
> Is there any chance you can give me some "pointers" on how to sort this?
> I really like this new CPU but that boot screen is becoming very anoying and useless.
> 
> Thank you all for your attention and in davance for the ones where your almighty knowledge that will save my @ss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P. S. : I think I started an unneded new thread about this missclicking the wrong button and only realized AFTER has been posted.. have to write an email to the Admins appologising and asking for help deleting it...


x48 and x38 iirc. 750i 780i and 790i did but the 790i is ddr3. I wouldnt trust a dell board trying to run 1600 fsb. You might need to bump the chipset voltage and you cant do that on dell boards


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonbj*
> 
> Ok ok.
> 
> You dont think the dual-core restriction is due to microcodes in BIOS?


It depends on the board. The m02 is dual core restricted because of HARDWARE limitations built into the board according to Dells specs. The m03 (same board WITHOUT the hardware limits) can run Quads. It's a matter of voltage from what I understand.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> It depends on the board. The m02 is dual core restricted because of HARDWARE limitations built into the board according to Dells specs. The m03 (same board WITHOUT the hardware limits) can run Quads. It's a matter of voltage from what I understand.


this is correct. I wouldnt run a quad on a 3 phase vrm design. Thats a fire hazard and a dead board/cpu waiting to happen.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Here's the full lowdown on my reluctant-to-overclock-far system:
> 
> Motherboard: P5B Deluxe/WiFi-AP
> BIOS 1238 (Beta) with latest microcodes for 775 and 771
> 
> Processor: E5450 E0 Stepping
> 
> CPU Frequency / Multiplier: 3.60 GHz / 9
> 
> Memory: 2 x 2GB Buffalo Firestix rated 1066 5-5-5-15 at 2.1v, set to 800 4-4-4-12 at 2.1v
> 
> *BIOS settings:*
> 
> Advanced / Jumperfree Configuration
> 
> AI Tuning [Manual]
> CPU Frequency [400] "FSB" (100-650)
> DRAM Frequency [DDR2-800MHz] FSBRAM ratio of 1:1
> PCI Express Frequency [101] Prevents PCI frequency from changing with "FSB", 101 selected for known issue if set to 100 or auto, that wrecks graphics performance
> PCI Clock Synchronisation Mode [33.33MHz]
> Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> Memory Voltage [2.10V]
> CPU Vcore Voltage [1.3625V]
> FSB Termination Voltage [1.4V] Options are [1.200V] [1.300V] [1.400V] [1.450V]
> NB Vcore [1.45] Options are [1.25V] [1.45V] [1.55V] [1.65V]
> SB Vcore (SATA, PCIE) [1.60V] Options are [1.50V] [1.60V] [1.70V] [1.80V]
> ICH Chipset Voltage [Auto] Options are [1.057V] [1.215V]
> 
> Advanced / CPU Configuration
> 
> CPU Ratio Setting [Auto] (change of CPU multiplier option)
> C1E Support [Enabled]
> Max CPUID Value Limit [Disabled]
> Vanderpool Technology [Disabled]
> CPU TM function [Enabled]
> Execute Disable Bit [Enabled]
> Intel® Speedstep Tech. [Enabled]
> 
> Advanced / Chipset / North Bridge
> 
> Memory Remap Feature [Enabled]
> Configure DRAM Timing by SPD [Disabled]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [4]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [4]
> DRAM RAS# Precharge [4]
> DRAM RAS# Activate to Precha [12]
> DRAM Write Recovery Time [5]
> DRAM TRFC [35] Critical for stability it appears, this is the absolute lowest it wants to be when overclocking the CPU. The only higher setting on this board is [42]
> DRAM TRRD [10]
> Rank Write to Read Delay [10]
> Read to Precharge Delay [10]
> Write to Precharge Delay [10]
> Static Read Control [Auto]
> 
> Current performance:


Hi Rich,
Meant to comment on this.
Your CPU Voltage seems overly high for 3.6Ghz.
And I think your FSB Term might be a little high too. It should be less than CPU voltage at all times, so drop it back to 1.3 (do available options change as you make changes?)
Your SB is extremely high . . . try dropping it back to 1.5 if that is as low as it will go (I had mine at 1.2 on my P5Q).
At 400Mhz your memory should be locked in at the default settings . . . your current settings seem way too tight (these can be changed later)
Other suggestions . . . Disable CIE Support . . . Disable Speed Step . . . Disable Execute Disable Bit . . . Disable static read control.
You could be right about DRAM TRFC . . . what are the available options?
That's it for now.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Hi Rich,
> Meant to comment on this.
> Your CPU Voltage seems overly high for 3.6Ghz.
> And I think your FSB Term might be a little high too. It should be less than CPU voltage at all times, so drop it back to 1.3 (do available options change as you make changes?)
> Your SB is extremely high . . . try dropping it back to 1.5 if that is as low as it will go (I had mine at 1.2 on my P5Q).
> At 400Mhz your memory should be locked in at the default settings . . . your current settings seem way too tight (these can be changed later)
> Other suggestions . . . Disable CIE Support . . . Disable Speed Step . . . Disable Execute Disable Bit . . . Disable static read control.
> You could be right about DRAM TRFC . . . what are the available options?
> That's it for now.


Thanks for the reply, mate!

I had to raise some of the voltages to get the RAM that tight and remain absolutely stable on Prime. I've actually lowered FSB and Vcore right now and doing another run on Prime, only other difference being raising DRAM TRFC to 42 (the max). In Q9650 threads I saw people commonly sticking TRFC into the 60s on other boards when performing big overclocks.

I can keep the system stable at 3.6 with 5-5-5-15 settings at 1.3Vcore, other voltages at min except NB and FSB that need to be one step up from minimum not to cause graphics slowdown (weird board for quad cores, huh?)

VDroop under load is substantial, and unless it's roasting hot in the room the core temps stay under 60 under any variation of Prime so I'm not too worried about 1.3625.

All the bits you said to disable.... when I tried hitting 4.0GHz without suicide voltage, they were disabled, and it didn't seem to make much difference. Other people with this board seem to have struggled to push quads to high FSBs, though dual cores in the 500s were common. There was a tendency in P5B threads to max out damn near every voltage setting too!! Do you think changing a lot of aspects at once screws with BIOS?

And yes, voltages do seem high compared with later generation 775 boards, above specs Intel recommend too...

I was a bit jealous reading Q9650 threads, everyone seemed to be hitting 4.40 - 4.80GHz, with sensible voltages, well, or they were just lengthening their e-peens for 'bragging'


----------



## Rich22

2 hours of Prime95 blend passed with the lower voltages and higher TRFC. I have lowered the SB and FSB to one notch below minimum now, but it's time for bed. Will do more Prime tomorrow (longer runs, and variety), see if the system is happy with the lowered MB voltages. Cheers Rev!

EDIT: Couldn't help but do a little stress test to see what knocking back SB and FSB one notch in voltage did for MB temps- lower by 4-5 degrees, which is substantial!


----------



## Rich22

These are my RAM settings as reported my Memset, weird how it says my Command Rate is T1 where my board offers no option at all and other programs report T2:


----------



## schuck6566

To those following my Vostro 220 journey, After putting the x5470 in,system had so much lag that 9 outta 10 times windows wouldn't even start. Tried cmos,changing memory,changing video card,no video card,different positions for sata cables, different sata settings, even different/blank hdd. EVEN tried linux mint(installation hung,then update failed, install disk is GOOD) Replaced memory,video card,sata placement,HDD,changed back to Q9550,reset cmos,booted fine. Windows loaded,just ran prime95 for 1hour36 mins without over heating. I tried the e5450 in here prior to upgrading the microcodes and it loaded windows(fans just ran full speed).Don't want to swap it out of my running rig right now, but I'm wondering if maybe the 120 watt processor is the issue? The q9550 is only 95 watts,and the 5450 is 80. Anyone else think the 5470 might be pulling too much from other board areas?







If anyone else is running a 5470 on a (with G45M03 motherboard) from dell, kindly let me know what OS? Thanks!


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> To those following my Vostro 220 journey, After putting the x5470 in,system had so much lag that 9 outta 10 times windows wouldn't even start. Tried cmos,changing memory,changing video card,no video card,different positions for sata cables, different sata settings, even different/blank hdd. EVEN tried linux mint(installation hung,then update failed, install disk is GOOD) Replaced memory,video card,sata placement,HDD,changed back to Q9550,reset cmos,booted fine. Windows loaded,just ran prime95 for 1hour36 mins without over heating. I tried the e5450 in here prior to upgrading the microcodes and it loaded windows(fans just ran full speed).Don't want to swap it out of my running rig right now, but I'm wondering if maybe the 120 watt processor is the issue? The q9550 is only 95 watts,and the 5450 is 80. Anyone else think the 5470 might be pulling too much from other board areas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone else is running a 5470 on a (with G45M03 motherboard) from dell, kindly let me know what OS? Thanks!


From Delidded . . .
Dell Vostro 420 (G45A01 motherboard) G45 / ICH9R 1333 *95* Q9650 Probably all
Worked: X5450 (see notes)
Notes:
Recommend going with 95 W and lower CPUs only
X5450 *(120 W)* wasn't stable until the multiplier was reduced from 9 to 8, which reduced the speed. Also needed to disable Speedstep in the BIOS.


----------



## Rich22

You'd think it would be a good suggestion to simply recommend purchasing a top of the range used 775 motherboard off eBay but the damn things can cost nearly as much as a brand new Z170! (I'd been looking due to my limited 965 based board)

BTW: My board is on sale there for £100/$150 hahaha


----------



## BuckeyeBattle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> To those following my Vostro 220 journey, After putting the x5470 in,system had so much lag that 9 outta 10 times windows wouldn't even start. Tried cmos,changing memory,changing video card,no video card,different positions for sata cables, different sata settings, even different/blank hdd. EVEN tried linux mint(installation hung,then update failed, install disk is GOOD) Replaced memory,video card,sata placement,HDD,changed back to Q9550,reset cmos,booted fine. Windows loaded,just ran prime95 for 1hour36 mins without over heating. I tried the e5450 in here prior to upgrading the microcodes and it loaded windows(fans just ran full speed).Don't want to swap it out of my running rig right now, but I'm wondering if maybe the 120 watt processor is the issue? The q9550 is only 95 watts,and the 5450 is 80. Anyone else think the 5470 might be pulling too much from other board areas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone else is running a 5470 on a (with G45M03 motherboard) from dell, kindly let me know what OS? Thanks!


hey schuck,

Just do yourself a favor and go back to page 966 and read all my posts from the last week. The Dell Vostro 420 and 220 are nearly identical, with the same exact bios. I tried everything (went as far as nuking my pc) to no avail, and had all the same problems you have. I have since given up on the e5450, and luckily picked up a q9650 for 40 bucks. If you find a way to get it to work, please let me know though.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> You'd think it would be a good suggestion to simply recommend purchasing a top of the range used 775 motherboard off eBay but the damn things can cost nearly as much as a brand new Z170! (I'd been looking due to my limited 965 based board)
> 
> BTW: My board is on sale there for £100/$150 hahaha


Go for it mate.
People get rid of them because they're old.
Most don't know anything about PCs and have no idea of their worth.
I got my UD3P as part of an old PC complete for $A71 pickup. Good case, 4GB ram, vid card and 500w PSU too.
Use a search term like GA-EP45 or Ausus P5Q (the two top 775 mobos) and make sure to go into advanced search and tick the box for search in description.
Follow the search and tell it to alert you when something new comes up. Book mark anything your interested in but DO NOT bid. Watch it, count it down and slam a big bid in at the last moment (5 seconds or less depending on your nerve and connection speed).
Nine times out of 10 you'll get the item for a reasonable price because other watchers haven't set their auto bidding high enough and don't have time to respond. Bidding early allows them to bump their bid up.
Sometimes it can take a week or two or even three for the right thing to come up at the right price, but you have to be patient.
This is the system that has worked for me many times.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Go for it mate.
> People get rid of them because they're old.
> Most don't know anything about PCs and have no idea of their worth.
> I got my UD3P as part of an old PC complete for $A71 pickup. Good case, 4GB ram, vid card and 500w PSU too.
> Use a search term like GA-EP45 or Ausus P5Q (the two top 775 mobos) and make sure to go into advanced search and tick the box for search in description.
> Follow the search and tell it to alert you when something new comes up. Book mark anything your interested in but DO NOT bid. Watch it, count it down and slam a big bid in at the last moment (5 seconds or less depending on your nerve and connection speed).
> Nine times out of 10 you'll get the item for a reasonable price because other watchers haven't set their auto bidding high enough and don't have time to respond. Bidding early allows them to bump their bid up.
> Sometimes it can take a week or two or even three for the right thing to come up at the right price, but you have to be patient.
> This is the system that has worked for me many times.


I bid in a very similar manner, though occasionally the last second bid doesn't go through which is so frustrating, I can think of things I'm still kicking myself for not winning.

Was watching a whole PC yesterday, collect only and right near me, so I hoped that'd keep bids down. 5 mins to go bidding was £40, I was happy to pay up to about £90-100. It finished up as £180, I assume because of the inflated eBay value of its 1156 board and CPU, nothing else of it was any particular note.


----------



## Revhead

Sometimes when people don't search descriptions it doesn't come up in their search so there are less bidders.
Sometimes when you take a close look at the pictures you can ascertain the motherboard model.
Then it's just a matter of getting confirmation from the seller and you could be on to a winner.
Hoping your going to keep the faith and stay S775 of course?


----------



## beltrixx

Hi everybody,

I've been following this forum for a while but this is the first time I write.

I read most of the entries related to LGA771 socket Xeons modding. Some days ago, I acquired an already modded (comes with the sticker and the notches modified to fit my LGA775 socket without further modifications) L5335 Xeon but I can't get it to work.

I have an ASUS p5kpl/1600 mobo, so the first thing I did was to modify my current BIOS (AMI v. 0512) with the three microcode files which came in the Xeon microcode zip file and then flashed it.

My system boots to BIOS and correct information about the Xeon processor is displayed as well, but computer does not boot. It displays this message :

"BIOS update recommended.
To unleash this CPU's full power, please perform BIOS update process.
Press any key to continue"

Any idea on how to solve this? my mobo is a G31/ICH7 so it should work with all Xeons, isn't it?

Thanks everybody in advance,

Kind regards,

Manel (beltrixx).


----------



## beltrixx

Update :
======

I've reflashed the 0512 Bios version again with a modified bios which includes 10 bin files (microcodes downloaded from Delidded). After flashing the BIOS, I've completely reset CMOS : remove battery, clear CMOS jumper and load bios defaults.

I got rid of the message "BIOS update recommended. To unleash this CPU's full power, please perform BIOS update process." but after the POST process I get a blinking cursor and my PC never boots to the OS.

I think my motherboard, although stated to be fully compatible with all Xeons, doesn't work with this particular one L5335, CPUID : 6FB (SLAEN)

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beltrixx*
> 
> Update :
> ======
> 
> I've reflashed the 0512 Bios version again with a modified bios which includes 10 bin files (microcodes downloaded from Delidded). After flashing the BIOS, I've completely reset CMOS : remove battery, clear CMOS jumper and load bios defaults.
> 
> I got rid of the message "BIOS update recommended. To unleash this CPU's full power, please perform BIOS update process." but after the POST process I get a blinking cursor and my PC never boots to the OS.
> 
> I think my motherboard, although stated to be fully compatible with all Xeons, doesn't work with this particular one L5335, CPUID : 6FB (SLAEN)
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


Welcome.
According to Delidded your board should support all the modded 771>775 Xeons right up to 136W. Tested was the L5420.
You're obviously chasing minimal power consumption because the L5335 is 50W and only has a 6x multiplier. It's not going to overclock very well. It will be 6x whatever you get the FSB to - maybe 2.4 to 3.0Ghz if you're lucky.
Anyway try the attached modded BIOS.
When you're done clear CMOS again, boot into setup and load optimised settings, check your RAM settings and ammend if necessary then let it boot into Windows with these settings at least once.
Then reset and start playing.
Bear in mind it's a 65mm CPU too.

P5KPL_1600.zip 665k .zip file


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Sometimes when people don't search descriptions it doesn't come up in their search so there are less bidders.
> Sometimes when you take a close look at the pictures you can ascertain the motherboard model.
> Then it's just a matter of getting confirmation from the seller and you could be on to a winner.
> Hoping your going to keep the faith and stay S775 of course?


I can definitely see how you could grab a bargain if someone didnt identify the mb in the PC they were selling and you spotted it was a good one. I got an amazing deal on a collection of books once where there was a major spelling mistake in the listing, and I merely stumbled across it randomly- searches with the correct spelling wouldn't show it.

I'll probably keep playing around with 775 as it is affordable and this modding/overclocking lark has kept me amused lately. I did try and win a 1366 board but it went for silly money! More than Z170...


----------



## beltrixx

Thanks Revhead for your reply.

I gave a try at your BIOS file, identifided as "ASUS p5kpl-1600 revision 0512 test 001". I reflashed it using ASUS Ez Flash and did the complete reset procedure (remove battery, jumper in clear CMOS pos etc) but the result was the same : PC did not boot to the OS and showed a blinking cursor after the POST, instead.

I couldn't load optimized settings because my mobo doesn't have this option, I chose to load "default settings".

I'm trying this particular Xeon because I'm searching low power consumption as well as having a quad core processor to replace my Core2 Duo E6750. I have no intention to overclock my system but, as I read my chipset (G31/ICH7) was expected to be fully compatible with all 771 Xeons, I decided to try with this particular low consumption L5335 Xeon (very few of them have 50W TDP).

I've tried several BIOS files -some of them modified by me using mmtool and loaded with 771 CPU microcodes- and I think my motherboard cannot simply support this processor unless someone here comes up with a magical bios file that gets me past this "annoying blinking cursor" screen and let my PC boot to the OS (Windows 7).

Thank you very much for your fast reply


----------



## antonbj

http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=487#download

Would anyone be willing to mod this bios with microcodes? regards


----------



## CirnoBakaHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonbj*
> 
> http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=487#download
> 
> Would anyone be willing to mod this bios with microcodes? regards


Some chinese guy already did it. (His site: http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/)

Link to BIOS download: https://mega.nz/#!a542zYpD!qkVLL73hP5NuYuwt1adywq8MJ2Nh2P8EsOTKBA-Tfs8


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beltrixx*
> 
> Thanks Revhead for your reply.
> 
> I gave a try at your BIOS file, identifided as "ASUS p5kpl-1600 revision 0512 test 001". I reflashed it using ASUS Ez Flash and did the complete reset procedure (remove battery, jumper in clear CMOS pos etc) but the result was the same : PC did not boot to the OS and showed a blinking cursor after the POST, instead.
> 
> I couldn't load optimized settings because my mobo doesn't have this option, I chose to load "default settings".
> 
> I'm trying this particular Xeon because I'm searching low power consumption as well as having a quad core processor to replace my Core2 Duo E6750. I have no intention to overclock my system but, as I read my chipset (G31/ICH7) was expected to be fully compatible with all 771 Xeons, I decided to try with this particular low consumption L5335 Xeon (very few of them have 50W TDP).
> 
> I've tried several BIOS files -some of them modified by me using mmtool and loaded with 771 CPU microcodes- and I think my motherboard cannot simply support this processor unless someone here comes up with a magical bios file that gets me past this "annoying blinking cursor" screen and let my PC boot to the OS (Windows 7).
> 
> Thank you very much for your fast reply


Don't know if it will help, but heres some comments from other forums with same issue. When you load BIOS/UEFI defaults, the drive in the first SATA channel is selected as default. This is why it is always recommended to have your boot/system drive at the first SATA channel. This is also not isolated to ASUS boards. All motherboards do this

As for update incompatibility, it's also not a matter of ASUS but Intel's large drive support. When Intel added the support it required their new driver to be loaded which of course for existing installations it requires the driver to be loaded first.
There is no way around this or any way to make it work differently other than not to offer the extra functionality at all. Perhaps it should be better worded though that the driver should be updated first Fixed by accident. Changed Storage Configuration for SATA from enhanced to compatible. Dont know why it worked.
https://rog.asus.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-36543.html I know it's not a rampage, but same issue with eflash updater may have similar solution. Also, make sure the usb/cd/dvd/you flashed from are removed.It may be trying to boot from it. I had USB boot enabled from my Win10 installation, when I flashed from usb, I left it in and the system tried booting from it.No OS was there so it gave the curser while looking for an OS.


----------



## antonbj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CirnoBakaHD*
> 
> Some chinese guy already did it. (His site: http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/)
> 
> Link to BIOS download: https://mega.nz/#!a542zYpD!qkVLL73hP5NuYuwt1adywq8MJ2Nh2P8EsOTKBA-Tfs8


Thank you.

On another note. I'm having problem with my Gigabyte EP45-DS4 motherboard. Overclocks works fine, X5460 @4.1Ghz, no problem. But only seems to work in single channel mode.

Once i populate the second channel with the same kind of Ram my computer just enters a bootloop.
I've tried raising MCT Core and fickled with the timings but to no avail. Anyone been successful in running this board with 4 sticks or RAM?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> From Delidded . . .
> Dell Vostro 420 (G45A01 motherboard) G45 / ICH9R 1333 *95* Q9650 Probably all
> Worked: X5450 (see notes)
> Notes:
> Recommend going with 95 W and lower CPUs only
> X5450 *(120 W)* wasn't stable until the multiplier was reduced from 9 to 8, which reduced the speed. Also needed to disable Speedstep in the BIOS.


Yeah,which was why I was wondering how Buckeye was managing with his e5450. BTW, the vostro 220 I'm working with has THIS on delidded --> Dell Vostro 220 / 220s (with G45M03 motherboard) G45 / ICH10R ≥ 1333 ≥ 120 Probably Q9650 All
Worked: X5470, X5450, X5365, E5450 Which is why I was stumped.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonbj*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> On another note. I'm having problem with my Gigabyte EP45-DS4 motherboard. Overclocks works fine, X5460 @4.1Ghz, no problem. But only seems to work in single channel mode.
> 
> Once i populate the second channel with the same kind of Ram my computer just enters a bootloop.
> I've tried raising MCT Core and fickled with the timings but to no avail. Anyone been successful in running this board with 4 sticks or RAM?


You may have to reseat the ram and clear CMOS before it gets back on track.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Yeah,which was why I was wondering how Buckeye was managing with his e5450. BTW, the vostro 220 I'm working with has THIS on delidded --> Dell Vostro 220 / 220s (with G45M03 motherboard) G45 / ICH10R ≥ 1333 ≥ 120 Probably Q9650 All
> Worked: X5470, X5450, X5365, E5450 Which is why I was stumped.


You'll have to ask Buckeye . . .


----------



## antonbj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> You may have to reseat the ram and clear CMOS before it gets back on track.


Tried it, made no difference.


----------



## Balthasar85

Hello , I have a Asrock G31M - GS R2.0 and an E5440 .
How can I mod the firmware to operate the CPU on this motherboard?
It's possible?

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## CirnoBakaHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balthasar85*
> 
> Hello , I have a Asrock G31M - GS R2.0 and an E5440 .
> How can I mod the firmware to operate the CPU on this motherboard?
> It's possible?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!


https://mega.nz/#!K4x2gTxT!8AnEJ3jSikpBpl3CByE87tsunFeTYTP-Bb_a8WARBEM


----------



## Revhead

According to Delidded your board supports CPUs up to 105 watts. E540 tested and works. Attached modded BIOS.

G31M-GSR2.0.zip 377k .zip file


----------



## Balthasar85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CirnoBakaHD*
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!K4x2gTxT!8AnEJ3jSikpBpl3CByE87tsunFeTYTP-Bb_a8WARBEM


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> According to Delidded your board supports CPUs up to 105 watts. E540 tested and works. Attached modded BIOS.
> 
> G31M-GSR2.0.zip 377k .zip file


Thank you so much for the help, I'll try as soon as possible if it works.


----------



## beltrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Don't know if it will help, but heres some comments from other forums with same issue. When you load BIOS/UEFI defaults, the drive in the first SATA channel is selected as default. This is why it is always recommended to have your boot/system drive at the first SATA channel. This is also not isolated to ASUS boards. All motherboards do this
> 
> As for update incompatibility, it's also not a matter of ASUS but Intel's large drive support. When Intel added the support it required their new driver to be loaded which of course for existing installations it requires the driver to be loaded first.
> There is no way around this or any way to make it work differently other than not to offer the extra functionality at all. Perhaps it should be better worded though that the driver should be updated first Fixed by accident. Changed Storage Configuration for SATA from enhanced to compatible. Dont know why it worked.
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-36543.html I know it's not a rampage, but same issue with eflash updater may have similar solution. Also, make sure the usb/cd/dvd/you flashed from are removed.It may be trying to boot from it. I had USB boot enabled from my Win10 installation, when I flashed from usb, I left it in and the system tried booting from it.No OS was there so it gave the curser while looking for an OS.


Thank you schuck6566 for your reply.

I do have the primary drive (a Samsung Evo 120 Gb SSD) attached to the first Serial ATA connector on the mobo. Also tryied changing storage config. from enhanced to compatible but I haven't been lucky, system halts with this annoying white blinking cursor over the black background









There's no USB drive attached while booting, so I guess I'll have to play around with it for a while









The guy who I bought this Xeon (L5335) from told me he finally got it to work on a BIOS which was similar -but not the one inteded for- to his computer's; as a result he lost onboard LAN and had to get an additional PCIe ethernet card. When I have time, I'll try bios similar to mine's (mine is from an ASUS p5kpl/1600) like Asus p5kpl-SE or p5kpl-CM ...

I would like to know, though, which is the single microcode file for my Xeon (L5335) cause every time I patch a BIOS file I have to add 10 distinct microcode files...

Kind regards


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beltrixx*
> 
> Thank you schuck6566 for your reply.
> 
> I do have the primary drive (a Samsung Evo 120 Gb SSD) attached to the first Serial ATA connector on the mobo. Also tryied changing storage config. from enhanced to compatible but I haven't been lucky, system halts with this annoying white blinking cursor over the black background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no USB drive attached while booting, so I guess I'll have to play around with it for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who I bought this Xeon (L5335) from told me he finally got it to work on a BIOS which was similar -but not the one inteded for- to his computer's; as a result he lost onboard LAN and had to get an additional PCIe ethernet card. When I have time, I'll try bios similar to mine's (mine is from an ASUS p5kpl/1600) like Asus p5kpl-SE or p5kpl-CM ...
> 
> I would like to know, though, which is the single microcode file for my Xeon (L5335) cause every time I patch a BIOS file I have to add 10 distinct microcode files...
> 
> Kind regards


In the micro codes folder from delidded Downloads\lga-771-microcodes(1)\lga 771 microcodes\65nm the last 2 codes are for your processor.cpu000006fb_plat00000040_ver000000bc_date20101003.bin & cpu000006fb_plat00000004_ver000000bc_date20101003.bin as near as I can determine.







There are only 4 microcodes for the 65nm socket 771 cpu's which should help narrow it down for U abit anyhow. here's some info on your L5335 if you want it. http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SLAEN.html


----------



## beltrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> In the micro codes folder from delidded Downloads\lga-771-microcodes(1)\lga 771 microcodes\65nm the last 2 codes are for your processor.cpu000006fb_plat00000040_ver000000bc_date20101003.bin & cpu000006fb_plat00000004_ver000000bc_date20101003.bin as near as I can determine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are only 4 microcodes for the 65nm socket 771 cpu's which should help narrow it down for U abit anyhow. here's some info on your L5335 if you want it. http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SLAEN.html


Thanks for all your help,

If I finally manage to get this processor working on my Asus p5kpl/1600 mobo, I'll post the modified BIOS here









Kind regards,

Manel (beltrixx)


----------



## Revhead

Ok. I think I've worked out how to update microcodes - for Award BIOS anyway.
Wanted to have a crack with F9 on my UD3P but couldn't find a modded version of this one.
Followed instructions from Delidded, PC boots okay, recognises X5470, lists BIOS as F9 and no messages about upgrading to the latest BIOS etc - so I must be a success.
Whoopeee . . .


----------



## Rich22

After it was universally agreed that my E5450 should be able to run at less than 1.3625Vcore when overclocked to 3.6GHz, I've tried lowering it...

1.3 crash right out of Windows running Prime blend, screen freeze
1.3125 ditto, except I turned back on auto restart
1.325 Prime blend crashed after about 40 minutes but didn't take out windows, just stopped responding
1.3375 Prime blend 30 mins and counting

At least it runs cool- it's pretty warm in here right now , and core temps vary between 46-56, averaging 48/49 (as measured over the prime run so far). Just realised that the fans are only set to 70% too.....

EDIT: By the way, with Vcore at 1.325 it droops as low as 1.248.
At 1.3375 it droops to 1.264

VID is listed at 1.25


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> After it was universally agreed that my E5450 should be able to run at less than 1.3625Vcore when overclocked to 3.6GHz, I've tried lowering it...
> 
> 1.3 crash right out of Windows running Prime blend, screen freeze
> 1.3125 ditto, except I turned back on auto restart
> 1.325 Prime blend crashed after about 40 minutes but didn't take out windows, just stopped responding
> 1.3375 Prime blend 30 mins and counting
> 
> At least it runs cool- it's pretty warm in here right now , and core temps vary between 46-56, averaging 48/49 (as measured over the prime run so far). Just realised that the fans are only set to 70% too.....
> 
> EDIT: By the way, with Vcore at 1.325 it droops as low as 1.248.
> At 1.3375 it droops to 1.264
> 
> VID is listed at 1.25


This is just because of Vdroop, like i had said earlier in the thread somewhere. Some boards handle it fine, others, such as yours, have massive vdroop. You are running 3.6GHz at 1.264V. 1.3375V BIOS. I tried to explain this, but everyone just piped in and said otherwise, that you are giving it too much voltage...so I just left it at that.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> This is just because of Vdroop, like i had said earlier in the thread somewhere. Some boards handle it fine, others, such as yours, have massive vdroop. You are running 3.6GHz at 1.264V. 1.3375V BIOS. I tried to explain this, but everyone just piped in and said otherwise, that you are giving it too much voltage...so I just left it at that.


You're right, the CPU is hardly getting a ton of voltage is it. Under normal (heavy) workloads, plus folding 24/7, the Vcore isn't so low, but always have to prepare it for when it drops the worst. I'm hardly going to hurt it at this voltage am I! Haha


----------



## Rich22

That's taken a few hours into a Prime95 blend run, so HWinfo has only been running with that open. It shows the core max/min/average temps and all the voltages. Idle core temps are reported around 6 degrees above ambient.

BTW: Vdroop is actually not so severe as it was on my old off-brand PSU which only had a 4 pin cpu connector.

EDIT: Here's the complete temp data, taken from 2 hours of a Prime95 blend run, fans erroneously left at about 70% in BIOS.


----------



## Ellenberg

Hey Guys,
i cant modify my BIOS from my Asrock. The MM-Tool say i dont have enough space.
Can anybody do that for me ?

I bough a Xeon E5410 and i have a Asrock 4core/1330 full HD. It will be nice if my C2D E8200 works too.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/ATI/4Core1333-FullHD/

I hope you can help me.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellenberg*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> i cant modify my BIOS from my Asrock. The MM-Tool say i dont have enough space.
> Can anybody do that for me ?
> 
> I bough a Xeon E5410 and i have a Asrock 4core/1330 full HD. It will be nice if my C2D E8200 works too.
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/ATI/4Core1333-FullHD/
> 
> I hope you can help me.


Did you delete all the old microcodes first before adding the new ones?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> After it was universally agreed that my E5450 should be able to run at less than 1.3625Vcore when overclocked to 3.6GHz, I've tried lowering it...
> 
> 1.3 crash right out of Windows running Prime blend, screen freeze
> 1.3125 ditto, except I turned back on auto restart
> 1.325 Prime blend crashed after about 40 minutes but didn't take out windows, just stopped responding
> 1.3375 Prime blend 30 mins and counting
> 
> At least it runs cool- it's pretty warm in here right now , and core temps vary between 46-56, averaging 48/49 (as measured over the prime run so far). Just realised that the fans are only set to 70% too.....
> 
> EDIT: By the way, with Vcore at 1.325 it droops as low as 1.248.
> At 1.3375 it droops to 1.264
> 
> VID is listed at 1.25


ROTFL, I decided to try the 5470 in my gigabyte again so I could give the vostro a try with the e5450. My x5470 is whacked because no mater WHAT voltages i play with,I can't get it stable above 3.61Ghz. @ that it's min temp is 37 celcius in a 72 degree room. Soon as I start going up, it starts having "hardware failure" in prime 95. I'm able to get the e5450 up nice on that board.Shame it don't play well with the Vostro either.







I even tried different multiplier's to reach 3.8 and it made no difference.Still crashed in less then a half hour.(some times in the first test or 2) I added a pic of the pig @ rest. Going to swap back to my 5450 for better speeds with less heat on here.


----------



## Rich22

Did you up all the voltages, nb, sb, etc etc? Even with loose ram the X5470 wouldn't do 4.0? What a duff chip!


----------



## Rich22

Your board runs cool so you could probably hit it with more voltage... And how high did you go on the vcore? The temps aren't high in the pic you show, not really


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellenberg*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> i cant modify my BIOS from my Asrock. The MM-Tool say i dont have enough space.
> Can anybody do that for me ?
> 
> I bough a Xeon E5410 and i have a Asrock 4core/1330 full HD. It will be nice if my C2D E8200 works too.
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/ATI/4Core1333-FullHD/
> 
> I hope you can help me.


No guarantees. Try this . . .

EDIT: Updated BIOS attached in later post. Use it instead please.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Your board runs cool so you could probably hit it with more voltage... And how high did you go on the vcore? The temps aren't high in the pic you show, not really


Even with 1.45xxV in bios keeping the chip 1.290 - 1.312V under heavy load and 1.366 idle it couldn't get a stable @ 3.66 ,.67,or 3.69Ghz. It crashed harder then if I'd cut off it's favorite fix after a 3 day weekend!







the 1.290V is VERY random dips.Mostly .312-320 FSB voltage increased +.3,MCH upped +.1, RAM Voltage +.2 Oh, I DID try going up to 1.47 in bios, the chip crashed 2 processors during the first test.


----------



## Rich22

What will you do with that chip now? Sounds like scrap if it won't stay stable at those low speeds. Personally I'd just give it 1.55V in BIOS, wouldn't care if I degraded it!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> What will you do with that chip now? Sounds like scrap if it won't stay stable at those low speeds. Personally I'd just give it 1.55V in BIOS, wouldn't care if I degraded it!


It runs fine @ stock speed, I'll just hold on to it 'till I get a board this will work on with NO overclock options.Then dump a 3.33 quad into it.







make a nice little comp for someone who only does movie watching/FB games, that type of thing.


----------



## Rich22

At least do a little suicide run to see if it can run at 10 x 400fsb 1:1 ram









Potentially the RAM or the board could be holding it back, would be interesting to test that...


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> At least do a little suicide run to see if it can run at 10 x 400fsb 1:1 ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potentially the RAM or the board could be holding it back, would be interesting to test that...


LOL, I'll try it again without the side panel on. It did run but shut down shortly after startup. Was why I was trying for lower settings.I'd just put the panel back on so figured heat maybe had something to do with it.(460Watt Dell PSU) Dang it! It's 7 mins into prime 95 @ 4.0 with bios set @ 1.437 volts. running volts under load between 1.280 & 1.312 averaging 1.295/1.312 Now I'm gonna have to listen to the fan if it doesn't crash. (the 5450 was Sooo quieter!) LOL Edit: Hah! fatal error 10 mins in(core crash, will try upping cpu voltage a bit more) Edit#2: Ok, seems the PSU isn't up to the draw @ anything above 1.45ish (kinda understand,base settings = 120watt processor + 125watt video card + 4 sticks ddr2 +.2volts(2.0volts) 2x120MM fans,sata hdd,and overclocks.) only 460watt dell psu. gonna swap with a 520 insignia when I get a chance.







Then I'll try again.


----------



## Rich22

Take out 2 of the 4 sticks of ram, that could be the problem there... Amazing 1.45 vcore becomes 1.28 under load! That's a hell of a drop... Your poor PSU!

I ran memtest all night to validate things, all good. And now I'm at the airport, heading towards Africa shortly! Marrakech to be precise, with trips to the Atlas Mountains and the Sahara desert. Have a good week lads, I'm off to top up the tan ?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Take out 2 of the 4 sticks of ram, that could be the problem there... Amazing 1.45 vcore becomes 1.28 under load! That's a hell of a drop... Your poor PSU!
> 
> I ran memtest all night to validate things, all good. And now I'm at the airport, heading towards Africa shortly! Marrakech to be precise, with trips to the Atlas Mountains and the Sahara desert. Have a good week lads, I'm off to top up the tan ?


Hope Ya have a safe trip!


----------



## Ellenberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> No guarantees. Try this . . .
> 
> AFU4Core1333-FullHD_1.70_modded.zip 715k .zip file


Thanks







,
i will try it on weekend!
Greez Ellenberg


----------



## PooPipeBoy

Just bought these two Xeons to play around with. Currently there's an Asus GT730 2GB silent graphics card floating around, and since I already have a MicroATX LGA775 motherboard it should make for an awesome build with one of these.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PooPipeBoy*
> 
> Just bought these two Xeons to play around with. Currently there's an Asus GT730 2GB silent graphics card floating around, and since I already have a MicroATX LGA775 motherboard it should make for an awesome build with one of these.


SLBBM will probably be the best.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellenberg*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> i will try it on weekend!
> Greez Ellenberg


Had a second look at this.
Try this one instead. One is the DOS version, the other the Win version - both include original bios xxxxxx.70 in case you need to go back plus the modded bios xxxxxx.72 from which I have removed P4 and Celeron microcodes to make room for the 771 microcodes that should support your E5410. Remember to reset to defaults before flash, then boot into BIOS afterwards and make necessary adjustments before allowing the PC to boot into Windows using default/optimised settings at least once. Then you should be good to go.

4Core1333-FullHD1.70mod.zip 1109k .zip file


4Core1333-FullHD1.70Winmod.zip 1110k .zip file


----------



## schuck6566

Anyone interested, think I may have found 1 issue with my x5470 overclocking past 3.6 stable. Just managed 3.64 stable when 3.63 & 3.65 had crashed before. I'm keeping the voltages to a minimum that works with each overclock.When it has too much voltage it seems to crash right off(during 1 or 2 test most times) also 3.64 has an EVEN number on the memory speed after multiplier apllied.(wondering if the odd numer made a difference inmemory configuration) Gonna take slow baby steps to see if it will go any higher. P.S. It's hot here today, even with air on, it's 73-75 degrees F in the room I'm testing/running this rig in.The new PSU doesn't seem to have as much voltage loss during load usage and stands up to draw better.


----------



## prowler86

Hello guys! Please help. I have a good luck and can buy x3380 (s775) very cheap. I have Gigabyte X48-DS4 with x3363 (s771 mod). Does x3380 will work on my mobo?


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prowler86*
> 
> Hello guys! Please help. I have a good luck and can buy x3380 (s775) very cheap. I have Gigabyte X48-DS4 with x3363 (s771 mod). Does x3380 will work on my mobo?


I would say yes especially since you're already running a Xeon.


----------



## Revhead

Schuck. You need to post your complete specs and settings so we can offer suggestions?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prowler86*
> 
> Hello guys! Please help. I have a good luck and can buy x3380 (s775) very cheap. I have Gigabyte X48-DS4 with x3363 (s771 mod). Does x3380 will work on my mobo?


I'd grab that one. They're as rare as hen's teeth these days!


----------



## BuckeyeBattle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Hope Ya have a safe trip!


What's the update on your vostro journey ?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuckeyeBattle*
> 
> What's the update on your vostro journey ?


Frustration. It works fine with the q9550 but has so much lag with the e54550 that's it's unusable. I switched it back for now.







I think it may be an issue with the "microsoft storage spaces controller" that replaced the old intel matrix storage controller.It might be interesting to try loading windows server with IT'S drivers to see if it made a difference. That and not being able toswitch to ide.







It's either the sata ot the lack of theintel matrix driver is my best guess.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Schuck. You need to post your complete specs and settings so we can offer suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


It's in pics, also, tried combos of 2 sticks ram, no help.(tried 2 same make,tried mixed make,swapped all mixxed around to make sure 1 wasn't flakey) 




The RAM consist of 2x2Gb Nanya and 2x2Gb Micron, all 4 have the same timings/specs.I'm looking to get some 1066 speed ram to replace this 800. I already replaced the PSU & got rid of a little voltage drop and overheating issue THERE. Gonna run windows memory checker now.


----------



## BuckeyeBattle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Frustration. It works fine with the q9550 but has so much lag with the e54550 that's it's unusable. I switched it back for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it may be an issue with the "microsoft storage spaces controller" that replaced the old intel matrix storage controller.It might be interesting to try loading windows server with IT'S drivers to see if it made a difference. That and not being able toswitch to ide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's either the sata ot the lack of theintel matrix driver is my best guess.


I'm sorry to hear that







I had the exact same problem with the e5450, the amount of lag makes the computer unusable. You could just overclock your q9550 to 3.0 ghz or higher ... I have the q9650 stable at 3.6 right now.


----------



## Robzanos

I'm having trouble getting x5450 to work on a Fujitsu D2950-A1 (Phoenix Technologies Ltd.). This computer is old and a friend of mine has a xeon x5450 for sale and I'm trying to get it to work. BIOS recognizes the CPU but says microcodes missing.
I tried adding the microcodes using this guide: http://www.delidded.com/how-to-update-cpu-microcode-in-award-or-phoenix-bios/
but I can't find the real bios file among these: http://support.ts.fujitsu.com/IndexDownload.asp?lng=EN&ln=no&LC=yes (Fujitsu D2950-A1)

Anyone willing to lend a hand? What am I missing? Anyone a nice person to insert the LGA 771 microcodes into the correct bios file?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robzanos*
> 
> I'm having trouble getting x5450 to work on a Fujitsu D2950-A1 (Phoenix Technologies Ltd.). This computer is old and a friend of mine has a xeon x5450 for sale and I'm trying to get it to work. BIOS recognizes the CPU but says microcodes missing.
> I tried adding the microcodes using this guide: http://www.delidded.com/how-to-update-cpu-microcode-in-award-or-phoenix-bios/
> but I can't find the real bios file among these: http://support.ts.fujitsu.com/IndexDownload.asp?lng=EN&ln=no&LC=yes (Fujitsu D2950-A1)
> 
> Anyone willing to lend a hand? What am I missing? Anyone a nice person to insert the LGA 771 microcodes into the correct bios file?


Since I kinda suck @ dealing with the bios files hat are in the exe. formats, here's a link to the bios for yours. several people here are good with the code insertions.







http://support.ts.fujitsu.com/IndexDownload.asp?lng=&SoftwareGUID=51C0F52B-7EC4-4E9A-B516-8F00DE28A0A1 It's the download for the
06.10.2009

BIOS - Change V6.00 Release R1.05.2950.A1
====================================================

- Improved system performance in conjunction with
additional plugged PCIe x16 graphic cards.

It's the USB installer file.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> It's in pics, also, tried combos of 2 sticks ram, no help.(tried 2 same make,tried mixed make,swapped all mixxed around to make sure 1 wasn't flakey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The RAM consist of 2x2Gb Nanya and 2x2Gb Micron, all 4 have the same timings/specs.I'm looking to get some 1066 speed ram to replace this 800. I already replaced the PSU & got rid of a little voltage drop and overheating issue THERE. Gonna run windows memory checker now.


Ok mate.
First up you need to find an MIT form for your board, fill it out and post - so we have ALL the details (like the MIT that I posted for my EP45-UD3P some pages back).
The screen show a lot of similarity to my board and I can offer the following suggestions, but would rather have the complete picture before commenting.

Advanced settings
1. No Execute Memory Protect - Disable
2. CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) - Disable
3. CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) - Enable
4. Back BIOS Image to hard drive - Disable
5. BIOS Image Recovery Source - not sure what your options are here
6. Init Display First - PEG

MIT
1. CPU Host Frequency - 333 (change later)
2. PCI Express Frequency - 100
3. Performance Enhance - Standard
4. System Memory Multiplier - 2.00D or 2.00B
5. Dram Timing Selectable - Manual
6. Dram Timings - enter whatever it says on the memory ie. 5-5-5-15?

Advanced Timing Control
1. Static tRead Value - 10 or 11

System Voltage
1. DDR2 OverVoltage Control - +0.2 (What does this mean? You need to lock in your RAM volts at whatever it says on the ram ie. 1.8, 2.1 or 2.2 etc)
2. PCIE OverVoltage - lock it in at 1.5v
3. FSB OverVoltage - again difficult to say. What does +0.3 equate to? Standard should be around 1.2? does that mean you have it at 1.5? If so drop it back to 1.3.
4. MCH OverVoltage - +0.1? does that mean 1.2? If so bump it up a notch to 1.3.
5. CPU - looks way to high for stock clock. Drop it back to 1.35 or so and see what that does.

Template follows . . . adjust values to reflect your settings and post

CPU = Model #
Motherboard = Model, Revision #
BIOS Version =
Ram = Brand, Model#, Part#, And or Link

Robust Graphics Booster___________ [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio ____________ [8]
Fine Clock Ratio ____________[0.5]
CPU Host Clock Control _ [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [450]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [100]
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [2.00]
DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [Manual]
Performance Enhance = [Standard]
CAS Latency Time________________
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay_________
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay_______
Precharge Delay (tRAS)__________
ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)_________
Rank Write to READ Delay________
Write to Precharge Delay_________
Refresh to ACT Delay______________
Read to Precharge Delay__________
Static tRead Value_______________
Static tRead Phase Adjust________ [Auto]
CPU/PCIEX Clock Driving Control [800mV]
CPU Clock Skew Control [normal]
GMCH Clock Skew Control [Normal]
System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [+0.300V]
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [+0.1V]
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.1V]
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.1V]
CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.25]
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled] Enabled if you use Vmware/Virtual PC
Legacy USB Storage Detect . . . . . . . . . [Disabled] *Must be enabled to flash from USB


----------



## beltrixx

Hi,

*I haven't been able to get a Xeon L5335 to work with my Asus p5kpl/1600 mobo*. I thought I could flash a similar BIOS (p5kpl-C/1600 or p5kpl-CM) instead. Asus EZ Flash wouldn't let me flash the BIOS because it realized it was for a different mobo so I tried to work around this by :

Selecting one of the original ROM Bios for my mobo and loading it in MMTOOL
Extract the ROMID to a file
Load another BIOS, for example one intented for asus p5kpl-C/1600. Select ROMID row
Replace ROMID by the one in the previous exported file
Save new BIOS.

*But I get an error stating "Rom ID is incompatible with existing BIOS"* when a I try to flash it with ASUS EZ Flash. Any idea on how to fake this? is there a way to flash a similar BIOS with MMTOOL?

Thanks in advance,

Manel (beltrixx)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beltrixx*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> *I haven't been able to get a Xeon L5335 to work with my Asus p5kpl/1600 mobo*. I thought I could flash a similar BIOS (p5kpl-C/1600 or p5kpl-CM) instead. Asus EZ Flash wouldn't let me flash the BIOS because it realized it was for a different mobo so I tried to work around this by :
> 
> Selecting one of the original ROM Bios for my mobo and loading it in MMTOOL
> Extract the ROMID to a file
> Load another BIOS, for example one intented for asus p5kpl-C/1600. Select ROMID row
> Replace ROMID by the one in the previous exported file
> Save new BIOS.
> 
> *But I get an error stating "Rom ID is incompatible with existing BIOS"* when a I try to flash it with ASUS EZ Flash. Any idea on how to fake this? is there a way to flash a similar BIOS with MMTOOL?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Manel (beltrixx)


Don't know how to change the bios, but gonna go out on a limb hear. Just looked @ ALL the posted P5K boards that listed working modded processors. ALL were ABOVE 2GHz. The listed failure on an ASUS P5KPL-AM SE (rev 1.01G) G31 / ICH7 1333 ≥ 136 Q9650, QX9770 All
Worked: X5460, E5472 (E0), E5450 (C0), E5440 (E0), E5420, E5410, L5420, L5410

FAILED: E5405

Notes:

Couldn't load bootloader with E5405 (which worked fine in other motherboards)
The E5405 has similar specs to your L5335 except it draws 80 watts instead of the 50 that yours does and supports see4.1 also, the L5335 is a 65nm chip while all the posted working chips seem to be 45nm. http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Xeon-L5335-vs-Intel-Xeon-E5405


----------



## beltrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Don't know how to change the bios, but gonna go out on a limb hear. Just looked @ ALL the posted P5K boards that listed working modded processors. ALL were ABOVE 2GHz. The listed failure on an ASUS P5KPL-AM SE (rev 1.01G) G31 / ICH7 1333 ≥ 136 Q9650, QX9770 All
> Worked: X5460, E5472 (E0), E5450 (C0), E5440 (E0), E5420, E5410, L5420, L5410
> 
> FAILED: E5405
> 
> Notes:
> 
> Couldn't load bootloader with E5405 (which worked fine in other motherboards)
> The E5405 has similar specs to your L5335 except it draws 80 watts instead of the 50 that yours does and supports see4.1. http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Xeon-L5335-vs-Intel-Xeon-E5405


Thanks for the reply, schuck6566.

As you said, Xeon processor L5420 is listed as supported by my motherboard (asus p5kpl/1600) on Delidded, so I'll try to get my hands on one of these









Thanks


----------



## Revhead

Well . . . that's interesting . . .
I was able to go from 4.3 to 4.4GHz stable simply by raising my CPU PLL a notch from 1.57 to 1.59. When I say stable I mean it passed 1 hour of OCCT large data set when previously it failed at I think 19 mins.
10x440 CPU Vcore 1.38750v Highest temp 66C.
Just as an aside. I'm over Prime. Takes too long, gets too hot and it never passes - at least the large test?
I was getting ready to swap out my X5470 for one of my E5450s, but this gives me new hope!


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Well . . . that's interesting . . .
> I was able to go from 4.3 to 4.4GHz stable simply by raising my CPU PLL a notch from 1.57 to 1.59. When I say stable I mean it passed 1 hour of OCCT large data set when previously it failed at I think 19 mins.
> 10x440 CPU Vcore 1.38750v Highest temp 66C.
> Just as an aside. I'm over Prime. Takes too long, gets too hot and it never passes - at least the large test?
> I was getting ready to swap out my X5470 for one of my E5450s, but this gives me new hope!


I gave up on Prime a long time ago.. Although it's not nearly as thorough, I found that if you can pass Cinebench R15 on the multi-core test your CPU is very close to (if not) 100% stable. It takes very little time to run also. It's not perfect but "good enough" when you want to see if you're close when tweaking. I found that even a slight voltage tweak in my BIOS would cause me to fail that test and results are very consistent so I feel it's dependable to use a stability test for that reason.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beltrixx*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, schuck6566.
> 
> As you said, Xeon processor L5420 is listed as supported by my motherboard (asus p5kpl/1600) on Delidded, so I'll try to get my hands on one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Mate I already gave you the BIOS to use with this board. Didn't it work?


----------



## beltrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Mate I already gave you the BIOS to use with this board. Didn't it work?


Nope. None of the bioses I tried did work, including yours.

I'm pretty sure it's impossible to get a Xeon L5335 working on an Asus p5kpl/1600, so I'll sell it and will buy a L5420 instead.

Thanks anyway four all your efforts


----------



## Revhead

@beltrixx

So run me through this one more time?
What happened after you flashed the BIOS, cleared CMOS and tried to boot?

EDIT:
Okay. I had another crack at this.
I opened the rom, deleted all the old codes and added the new ones. I can't see any reason why this one wouldn't work.

p5kpl-1600-asus-0602-test-007.zip 657k .zip file


Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> I gave up on Prime a long time ago.. Although it's not nearly as thorough, I found that if you can pass Cinebench R15 on the multi-core test your CPU is very close to (if not) 100% stable. It takes very little time to run also. It's not perfect but "good enough" when you want to see if you're close when tweaking. I found that even a slight voltage tweak in my BIOS would cause me to fail that test and results are very consistent so I feel it's dependable to use a stability test for that reason.


Hmmm . . .
Failed OCCT at 4.5Ghz . . . but passed Cinebench R15 from what I can tell (don't think it crashed because I wasn't there). When I came back into the room the test had stopped and it showed a score of 479cb?


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robzanos*
> 
> I'm having trouble getting x5450 to work on a Fujitsu D2950-A1 (Phoenix Technologies Ltd.). This computer is old and a friend of mine has a xeon x5450 for sale and I'm trying to get it to work. BIOS recognizes the CPU but says microcodes missing.
> I tried adding the microcodes using this guide: http://www.delidded.com/how-to-update-cpu-microcode-in-award-or-phoenix-bios/
> but I can't find the real bios file among these: http://support.ts.fujitsu.com/IndexDownload.asp?lng=EN&ln=no&LC=yes (Fujitsu D2950-A1)
> 
> Anyone willing to lend a hand? What am I missing? Anyone a nice person to insert the LGA 771 microcodes into the correct bios file?


I had a look at this.
None of the usual methods seem to work.
You might have to do a little research and find out if it is possible. One post I saw suggested you need hardware mods as well???


----------



## Spike811

I am hoping I might get some information. I am playing around with an older game rig. Running an Intel DX48BT2 mother board. Is it possible to run a Xeon E5450 SLBBM 3.00GHz chip modded on this motherboard. Any help would be greatly appreciated. If there is a modded BIOS sources would be greatly appreciated as well.


----------



## Robzanos

*EDIT*
I figured out what was causing the slowness. The Fujitsu microcode update worked but the motherboard did not support the low power state (idle something), after disabling that the processor went full speed, now I'm into Window 10! It went slow at first but after Windows updated the drivers for the processor everything is now blazing fast!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> I had a look at this.
> None of the usual methods seem to work.
> You might have to do a little research and find out if it is possible. One post I saw suggested you need hardware mods as well???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> -Snip-.


Thank you both for the replies!
I modded the socket 775 by cutting off the safety pins, and applied the LGA 775 -> 771 adapter to the Xeon X5450 and placed it securely. There used to be a C2D E7500 before on that computer (reason why I'm upgrading).
I downloaded the USB Installer and checked throughout the files (extracting the .exe using Winrar and then mounting the images to see what files there are) and didn't find any files that the guide(s) describe. I did however find an official Fujitsu microcode updater: http://support.ts.fujitsu.com/IndexDownload.asp?lng=&SoftwareGUID=9B9B360E-DD12-4A4D-87D3-E5BCC25BBAA7

It did go through the update process but now the computer is really slow, as in the windows 10 circle keeps spinning even after 15 minutes. I tried booting into Linux Mint but it didn't start up after 20 minutes. I tried reseting the bios after the update as well, but still slow. Not sure if the updater installed the right codes. The computer does not beep twice now after that update though.

Now I'm guessing that the motherboard does not support the wattage needed, since the E7500 the OEM computer came with is TDP 65W and X5450 is rated at 120W. But then again there are variants of the computer with same motherboard where the Q8300 (95 W) is used.

Any ideas?


----------



## AndrejusD

This is my system now with [email protected] on P5Q3 Deluxe and 450Mhz fsb.

I have some problems going to 470 Mhz fsb and etc.
Can anyone share some info about bios settings because there is too many of them and I do not know what to set.
As far as I know the most important are GTL reference voltages going with quad cores.


----------



## arnavvr

Does an EP45-UD3R support the mod? A friend is selling for cheap. It is hard justifying 3 775 boards.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> Does an EP45-UD3R support the mod? A friend is selling for cheap. It is hard justifying 3 775 boards.


From another forum comparing the EP45-UD3R & UD3P boards(EP45-UD3P IS listed as supported by delidded) "Same chipset... same board > main difference UD3P has 2x pcie and raid. UD3R has raid only and 1x pcie."UD3P Also has 2 Lan. Best answer I can give ya.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> Does an EP45-UD3R support the mod? A friend is selling for cheap. It is hard justifying 3 775 boards.
> 
> 
> 
> From another forum comparing the EP45-UD3R & UD3P boards(EP45-UD3P IS listed as supported by delidded) "Same chipset... same board > main difference UD3P has 2x pcie and raid. UD3R has raid only and 1x pcie."UD3P Also has 2 Lan. Best answer I can give ya.
Click to expand...

What he said. Supports the mod and one of the best S775 boards you can get. I have the UD3P.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*


Aren't some of those advanced timings really quite tight? My board defaults waaay looser? (this just might be my board being weird)

Survived the desert by the way


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Aren't some of those advanced timings really quite tight? My board defaults waaay looser? (this just might be my board being weird)
> 
> Survived the desert by the way


Back from safari?
I agree. I gave him my thoughts a few posts back but he didn't reply. Difficult to offer any more advice without feedback . . .


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Aren't some of those advanced timings really quite tight? My board defaults waaay looser? (this just might be my board being weird)
> 
> Survived the desert by the way


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Back from safari?
> I agree. I gave him my thoughts a few posts back but he didn't reply. Difficult to offer any more advice without feedback . . .


Rich, Glad all is well! If we're talking the memory timings, they're the defaults for the sticks.







I'm basicly waiting 'till I get @ least 4Gig pref 8Gb of 1066 ram(this is the 800Mhz that's in it now.


----------



## Revhead

You should still be able to boot at stock settings or for that matter at 4.0Ghz with ram at 1:1 and the settings I suggested?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Revhead

Any idea what current the X5470 pulls under full load. My Cooler Master PSU is only 500 watts with 2 x 20A 12v rails and the GPU which pulls 182 watts needs 38A. I reckon I could be right on the limit which might be causing instability at higher clocks?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> You should still be able to boot at stock settings or for that matter at 4.0Ghz with ram at 1:1 and the settings I suggested?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


It boots @ 4.0 no problem with the memory multiplier set to 2 (800 ram) problem is that no mater what voltage's I twiddle, @ least 1 core crashes in prime during the first or second test.. Tried cpu increases,ram increases,FSB increases,MCH increases,and various combos.I'll try the 4.0 again with a higher voltage real quick.(cpu was in mid 60's during test @ previous test voltages.)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Any idea what current the X5470 pulls under full load. My Cooler Master PSU is only 500 watts and the GPU pulls 182 watts. I reckon I could be right on the limit which might be causing instability at higher clocks?


I know I had to purchas a GOOD 4 pin ATX extension because the first 1 I bought was from taiwan/china and a smaller wire so it melted.







Also,when trying to overclock past 1.46 in bios, the draw made my 460 watt dell reset.(also has a gtx950 being powered along with water cooling)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Any idea what current the X5470 pulls under full load. My Cooler Master PSU is only 500 watts with 2 x 20A 12v rails and the GPU which pulls 182 watts needs 38A. I reckon I could be right on the limit which might be causing instability at higher clocks?


No overclocking here, but I doubt that's the issue...I can fully load my dual X5460 and 7870 setup and never run into any issues on my cheap 550W PSU. If that is the issue, it must be a pretty junk PSU.


----------



## schuck6566

just an update, ran the 5470 @ 4.0 again. 1.4975 in bios cpu voltage. showing in hwmonitor was 1.404 max, with a drop to 1.328 @ 1 point for the min. temps were 67-69C with 1 core hitting 70 and it scored lower in firestrike physics test then the 3.63 settings did.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> just an update, ran the 5470 @ 4.0 again. 1.4975 in bios cpu voltage. showing in hwmonitor was 1.404 max, with a drop to 1.328 @ 1 point for the min. temps were 67-69C with 1 core hitting 70 and it scored lower in firestrike physics test then the 3.63 settings did.


Scoring lower at higher clocks just means you are likely unstable is all.


----------



## Rich22

It was interesting comparing what the rails on my crappy old PSU could handle, to another 550w unit of better repute. Even with my E5450 it was at the edge of its limits. An X5470 would have been a step too far.


----------



## Rich22

So I've decided I'll look a better motherboard for the fun of it, another 775. Any suggestions at the absolute best for overclocking? I've seen conflicting recommendations. Or just UD3P?


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> So I've decided I'll look a better motherboard for the fun of it, another 775. Any suggestions at the absolute best for overclocking? I've seen conflicting recommendations. Or just UD3P?


UD3P/UD3R arguably supposed to be best. Or you can go with one of the Asus P5Q boards.
It starts to get a little expensive when it comes to fitting them out with memory and a decent cooler, if not water cooling if you want to go all the way.
Then you get all the naysayers saying it's not worth it because, because, because . . .
BUT a fast 775 with an overclocked processor is quick enough for most things AND it is good, clean fun.
Personally I suspect that I'm not going go get much more than 4.5Ghz out of my UD3P. I'm at 4.4 now but there's some tinkering to be done.
What boards are you looking at???


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> just an update, ran the 5470 @ 4.0 again. 1.4975 in bios cpu voltage. showing in hwmonitor was 1.404 max, with a drop to 1.328 @ 1 point for the min. temps were 67-69C with 1 core hitting 70 and it scored lower in firestrike physics test then the 3.63 settings did.


Can you fill in the MIT form so we have a clearer picture. Did you change the things I suggested you change? You should NOT need that much voltage for 4Ghz. You just shouldn't.


----------



## Rich22

Eek, can't believe how much all the decent 775 motherboards cost now!!! Crazy... i'm a bit disappointed to see that.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Eek, can't believe how much all the decent 775 motherboards cost now!!! Crazy... i'm a bit disappointed to see that.


Best to keep an eye on local classifieds and such if you don't want to pay out the ear...even then, it can be pretty slim pickings. I wouldn't mind picking up another one at some point too, but I am not willing to pay $100+ Canadian just to get one. Not worth it, unless you really just want to use it for benching a bunch of CPU or something. I guess if you already have everything else...I don't know, I've just been watching local and have seen a few decent boards pop up from time to time...just never when I have the cash to grab them it seems.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Can you fill in the MIT form so we have a clearer picture. Did you change the things I suggested you change? You should NOT need that much voltage for 4Ghz. You just shouldn't.


'k I know I'm slow, but still haven't found the form to fill in.







(FYI, 3.63Ghz is stable with 1.9v on ram added .2volts to whatever the base voltage of the FSB is, and CPU voltage in bios is 1.41875v)


----------



## Revhead

[/quote] schuck6566:
'k I know I'm slow, but still haven't found the form to fill in.







(FYI, 3.63Ghz is stable with 1.9v on ram added .2volts to whatever the base voltage of the FSB is, and CPU voltage in bios is 1.41875v)[/quote]

Page 981. Cut and paste. Fill it in then repost.

You know it would probably be worth taking a look at your BIOS to make sure you have the right microcodes and to check that none of the old ones are still there confusing the poor board? It might explain its weirdness . . .

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*


schuck6566:
'k I know I'm slow, but still haven't found the form to fill in.







(FYI, 3.63Ghz is stable with 1.9v on ram added .2volts to whatever the base voltage of the FSB is, and CPU voltage in bios is 1.41875v)[/quote]

Page 981. Cut and paste. Fill it in then repost.

You know it would probably be worth taking a look at your BIOS to make sure you have the right microcodes and to check that none of the old ones are still there confusing the poor board? It might explain its weirdness . . .

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk[/quote] LOL, Did my poor best,

MITform.txt 2k .txt file
 These are current settings with stable clock @ 3.63GHz.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> schuck6566:
> 'k I know I'm slow, but still haven't found the form to fill in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (FYI, 3.63Ghz is stable with 1.9v on ram added .2volts to whatever the base voltage of the FSB is, and CPU voltage in bios is 1.41875v)


Page 981. Cut and paste. Fill it in then repost.

You know it would probably be worth taking a look at your BIOS to make sure you have the right microcodes and to check that none of the old ones are still there confusing the poor board? It might explain its weirdness . . .

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk[/quote] LOL, Did my poor best,

MITform.txt 2k .txt file
 These are current settings with stable clock @ 3.63GHz.[/quote]

Like this so everyone can see . . .
Your ram settings should be entered manually. As they are now, the ram is being overclocked. I think that's where your problems is. It might not be happy running at 873 compared to the standard 800. Not sure what they ratio is but it is not running at 1:1 (1:1 would be saying 726)
Either way you should change System Memory Multiplier to manual and enter the timings yourself.
Set CPU Host Frequency to 333 and and set System Memory Multiplier to 2.00B or 2.00D
Then set your timings to 6-6-6-18 or whatever they say and set the voltage manually too.
Disable everything down the bottom except for thermal monitor too.
And can you translate the voltages? Not knowing what the standard settings are it is not possible to say what x + 0.1v for example is?
Once you get it working at stock, you can then change CPU Host Frequency to 400 and provided System Memory Multiplier is 2.00B or 2.00D it should boot at 4.0GHz.
Btu like I said it is worth having a look at your BIOS to make sure everything is in order.

CPU = Xeon X5470
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP35-DS3R
BIOS Version =Award F4 with Xeon codes added
Ram = Nanya 2x2Gb [email protected] 6,6,6,18
Micron technologies 2x2GB [email protected] 6,6,6,18

Robust Graphics Booster___________ [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio __________________ [10]
Fine Clock Ratio ___________________[0]
CPU Host Clock Control ____________[Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [363]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [100]
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)_______[Auto]
DRAM Timing Selectable____________ SPD [871]
Performance Enhance = ___________ [Standard]
CAS Latency Time________________6 (Auto)
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay_________6 (Auto)
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay_______6 (Auto)
Precharge Delay (tRAS)___________18 (Auto)
ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)__________3 (Auto)
Rank Write to READ Delay_________3 (Auto)
Write to Precharge Delay___________6 (Auto)
Refresh to ACT Delay_____________52 (Auto)
Read to Precharge Delay___________3 (Auto)
Static tRead Value_________________8 (Auto)
Static tRead Phase Adjust__________29 [Auto]

System Voltage Control____________[Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control_________[+0.1V]
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ _______[Normal]
FSB OverVoltage Control__________ [+0.2V]
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control_______ [+0.1V]
CPU Voltage Control______________[1.41250]

Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Enabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Disabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled] Enabled if you use Vmware/Virtual PC
Legacy USB Storage Detect . . . . . . . [Enabled] *Must be enabled to flash from USB


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Page 981. Cut and paste. Fill it in then repost.
> 
> You know it would probably be worth taking a look at your BIOS to make sure you have the right microcodes and to check that none of the old ones are still there confusing the poor board? It might explain its weirdness . . .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


LOL, Did my poor best,

MITform.txt 2k .txt file
 These are current settings with stable clock @ 3.63GHz.[/quote]

Like this so everyone can see . . .
Your ram settings should be entered manually. As they are now, the ram is being overclocked. I think that's where your problems is. It might not be happy running at 873 compared to the standard 800. Not sure what they ratio is but it is not running at 1:1 (1:1 would be saying 726)
Either way you should change System Memory Multiplier to manual and enter the timings yourself.
Set CPU Host Frequency to 333 and and set System Memory Multiplier to 2.00B or 2.00D
Then set your timings to 6-6-6-18 or whatever they say and set the voltage manually too.
Disable everything down the bottom except for thermal monitor too.
And can you translate the voltages? Not knowing what the standard settings are it is not possible to say what x + 0.1v for example is?
Once you get it working at stock, you can then change CPU Host Frequency to 400 and provided System Memory Multiplier is 2.00B or 2.00D it should boot at 4.0GHz.
Btu like I said it is worth having a look at your BIOS to make sure everything is in order.

CPU = Xeon X5470
Motherboard = Gigabyte EP35-DS3R
BIOS Version =Award F4 with Xeon codes added
Ram = Nanya 2x2Gb [email protected] 6,6,6,18
Micron technologies 2x2GB [email protected] 6,6,6,18

Robust Graphics Booster___________ [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio __________________ [10]
Fine Clock Ratio ___________________[0]
CPU Host Clock Control ____________[Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [363]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [100]
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)_______[Auto]
DRAM Timing Selectable____________ SPD [871]
Performance Enhance = ___________ [Standard]
CAS Latency Time________________6 (Auto)
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay_________6 (Auto)
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay_______6 (Auto)
Precharge Delay (tRAS)___________18 (Auto)
ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)__________3 (Auto)
Rank Write to READ Delay_________3 (Auto)
Write to Precharge Delay___________6 (Auto)
Refresh to ACT Delay_____________52 (Auto)
Read to Precharge Delay___________3 (Auto)
Static tRead Value_________________8 (Auto)
Static tRead Phase Adjust__________29 [Auto]

System Voltage Control____________[Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control_________[+0.1V]
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ _______[Normal]
FSB OverVoltage Control__________ [+0.2V]
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control_______ [+0.1V]
CPU Voltage Control______________[1.41250]

Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Enabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Disabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled] Enabled if you use Vmware/Virtual PC
Legacy USB Storage Detect . . . . . . . [Enabled] *Must be enabled to flash from USB[/quote] OK, THESE ARE STABLE SETTINHS @ 3.63GHz on a x5470. I can ALSO get it stable @ base, and various settings inbetween. The problem has been trying anything higher,1 or more cores fail in prime95. (when trying high clocks I move memory to 2.0 x multiplier. 4.0 aka 400FSB gives ram 800MHz.) I tried setting ALL adjustible voltages(NOT CPU voltage control) to base/normal settings and disabled C1E and with cpu voltages between 1.38 to 1.425 in bios it STILL crashes on the first or second test.(made it to second test after increasing FSB voltage to +0.2v. I think I may be loosing too much voltage, the cpu dropped to 1.264 @ one point when it was set on 1.41250 in the bios. Gonna go back to my 3.63 for now, then when I get a chance put my e5450 back in.







P.S. it doesn't give the base voltages for the MCH or FSB or even the Ram. Just normal or +0.1v ect,ect. with some in white going pink higher,then red,ect.


----------



## schuck6566

you can see how the voltages drop, here's the stable 3.63 with the bios cpu voltage @ 1.41875. also the ram voltage has +0.1v which would bring IT from 1.8volts to 1.9.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> you can see how the voltages drop, here's the stable 3.63 with the bios cpu voltage @ 1.41875. also the ram voltage has +0.1v which would bring IT from 1.8volts to 1.9.


What's your ram voltage supposed to be? 1.8 2.0. 2.1 or 2.2?
Also Big drop in voltage from 1.41 in BIOS to 1.34 as per your screenie.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> you can see how the voltages drop, here's the stable 3.63 with the bios cpu voltage @ 1.41875. also the ram voltage has +0.1v which would bring IT from 1.8volts to 1.9.


What's your ram voltage supposed to be? 1.8 2.0. 2.1 or 2.2?
Also Big drop in voltage from 1.41 in BIOS to 1.34 as per your screenie.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> What's your ram voltage supposed to be? 1.8 2.0. 2.1 or 2.2?
> Also Big drop in voltage from 1.41 in BIOS to 1.34 as per your screenie.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


I know, the ram stock voltage is 1.8v. The drop is kinda what I figure might be part of my problem. I even put a larger PSU in because the Dell 460watt I was using tripped when I tried pushing the CPU voltages near 1.5v in bios.(Currently using an Insignia 520watt PSU) Reason I bumped the ram voltage up to 1.9 was because it was recomended by several on here that with 4 sticks of 2Gb the extra voltage may be needed. And if you look @ the screenshot, U can see that even THAT suffers a drop.


----------



## Revhead

Not familiar with Insignia. Is it heavy because most of the cheap ones are as light as a feather.
I'd take two sticks of ram out while you're trying to get it right. I've taken two sticks out of mine.
Sitting in W7 at 4.5 but not rock solid yet. Try OCCT instead of Prime.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Not familiar with Insignia. Is it heavy because most of the cheap ones are as light as a feather.
> I'd take two sticks of ram out while you're trying to get it right. I've taken two sticks out of mine.
> Sitting in W7 at 4.5 but not rock solid yet. Try OCCT instead of Prime.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Well, I ordered 8Gb of Gskill ddr2 @ 1066 today. (caught it for 60.00 U.S. after shipping) When It comes in, I'll try some more with the new ram. Edit: Oh,Insignia is Best Buy's store brand psu. I have the same 1 powering my dell with the i72600,16Gbram,GTX970,and various accessories.Not super heavy, but seems ok. LOL, I thought it was going out @ 1 point,but was actually an updated nvidia driver.They released another update a few days later that fixxed my issue.(after I'd already returned the psu to BestBuy for an exchange) Needles 2 say,the new PSU had the same issue,but the udated driver corrected it. Drove me bonkers because it started after a power outage.







The Insignia has held up under stress testing different test(mostly video and passmark)


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Not familiar with Insignia. Is it heavy because most of the cheap ones are as light as a feather.
> I'd take two sticks of ram out while you're trying to get it right. I've taken two sticks out of mine.
> Sitting in W7 at 4.5 but not rock solid yet. Try OCCT instead of Prime.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I ordered 8Gb of Gskill ddr2 @ 1066 today. (caught it for 60.00 U.S. after shipping) When It comes in, I'll try some more with the new ram. Edit: Oh,Insignia is Best Buy's store brand psu. I have the same 1 powering my dell with the i72600,16Gbram,GTX970,and various accessories.Not super heavy, but seems ok. LOL, I thought it was going out @ 1 point,but was actually an updated nvidia driver.They released another update a few days later that fixxed my issue.(after I'd already returned the psu to BestBuy for an exchange) Needles 2 say,the new PSU had the same issue,but the udated driver corrected it. Drove me bonkers because it started after a power outage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Insignia has held up under stress testing different test(mostly video and passmark)
Click to expand...

My only comment there is that a good name brand power supply is essential as the basis for any overclock.
It's probably the single most important component.
500 watts plus is desirable with enough amps on the 12v rail to spport whatever GPU you are running.
Search the one you're using and see what the consensus is.
By the way post the BIOS you're using so I can have a look at it?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## KenS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Ken. Where ya been mate?
> This is a link to the site where I found it. They seem adamant it was for your board.
> http://www.touslesdrivers.com/index.php?v_page=23&v_code=23308&v_langue=en
> Alternatively you can flash the microcodes file that Besttt posted. He has more experience than myself in these matters.
> Plan C. Aaron seems confident about inserting the microcodes into BIOS. Maybe he can help you out.
> I may have to teach myself how to do this (Ihaven't needed to until now).
> Besttt said you could flash this before or flashing other BIOS. Check with him.
> 
> microcodes.iso.zip 715k .zip file


Well I finally found some spare time to try the mod and unfortunately I couldn't get it to post. I just got a blank screen. I checked the positioning of the cpu several times and also reset the bios with the jumper several times. I then put my old cpu back in and now I only get a blank screen with that also. I am afraid the worst has happened that I damaged the motherboard. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenS*
> 
> Well I finally found some spare time to try the mod and unfortunately I couldn't get it to post. I just got a blank screen. I checked the positioning of the cpu several times and also reset the bios with the jumper several times. I then put my old cpu back in and now I only get a blank screen with that also. I am afraid the worst has happened that I damaged the motherboard. Any suggestions?


After updating my BIOS on a 775 board I had a whole series of black screen start ups before it decided to behave itself. Never had a problem since.... turn off and on again isnt magic, but you might be lucky....


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenS*
> 
> Well I finally found some spare time to try the mod and unfortunately I couldn't get it to post. I just got a blank screen. I checked the positioning of the cpu several times and also reset the bios with the jumper several times. I then put my old cpu back in and now I only get a blank screen with that also. I am afraid the worst has happened that I damaged the motherboard. Any suggestions?


Hi Ken,
Don't panic.
Some more info please?
Did you flash BIOS before update? Did you clear CMOS afterwards with the jumper?
If you did flash BIOS then the BIOS you flashed might not include the microcodes for your old processor.
Since speaking last I have learned how to mod BIOS and I have edited the P05 BIOS for your board, adding new microcodes and replacing the old ones.
New BIOS attached supports all Core 2 Duo and later LGA 775 desktop processors (no Pentium 4 or mobile support) and supports all LGA 771 Xeon processors (except older Pentium 4 based 50xx models).

bfg650iup05mod.zip 407k .zip file


----------



## KenS

Revhead,

No I didn't flash the bios before swapping to the Xeon. I thought I would try it first without doing that (one of the original posters stated it should work that way) and then figured I could at least swap back to the original CPU, boot it up and then flash the bios. I don't know how I would flash the bios now since the old CPU won't post anymore either. And yes, I did reset the cmos with the jumper each time I reseated the Xeon CPU and when I put the old one back in.


----------



## Revhead

Ken. Try this.
Take out anything that is not essential.
So you've just got the CPU, ram and video card.
Make sure the CPU fan is plugged in and check all other connections including the 24 pin ATX connector - pull it out and push it back in again.
Reseat the video card, then remove all sticks of ram and clear CMOS - short it for a good 30 seconds. You might even try taking the battery out and make sure it is disconnected from the power.
Push the power button a few times just to make sure there is nothing left.
Then after you have done this replace 1 stick of ram and try booting.

PS. All this stuff can be a bit scary but after you've done it a couple of times it's no big deal - that goes for flashing BIOS too.


----------



## Revhead

Ken,
Just found this interesting piece of information.
I thought it might be useful at some stage. Apparently you can flash your board with the BIOS from a CD.
And I quote . . .

"Burn BIOS.bin file to a CD (just the .bin file).
Leave the CD in the drive.
Restart the computer and when it posts go into the BIOS and load defaults. Save and exit.
During POST, press "ALT-F2" (repeatedly or if timed correctly, once).
At this point the AWARD Bios Flash utility will be flashing your BIOS.
DO NOT DO ANYTHING - DO NOT TURN OFF THE PC
The BIOS should now be flashed.
Remember to "Load Defaults" upon first reboot after flashing. You may also want to clear the CMOS, but this is not required.
And now your BIOS has been flashed."


----------



## KenS

Thanks Revhead,

I'll try it when I get a chance.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenS*
> 
> Thanks Revhead,
> 
> I'll try it when I get a chance.


Just as a side trial, U may want 2 try booting without ANY memory installed to see if it will give the bios beep code error for the memory not there.(That will @ least let U know the board & bios are trying to load)


----------



## poviladzas

Quote:


> I'll try it when I get a chance.


KenS,

In my case it was nothing but RAM and RAM alone. Try to obtain as much compatible RAM sticks as you can find in your environment and then experiment. Put one, put two, mix different speeds and different voltages if possible, fill all the slots, take one out.. and so on. Reset CMOS to make all settings auto before proceeding.

I can almost promise that bios will soon find a common denominator. Usually the slowest are the most compatible.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poviladzas*
> 
> KenS,
> 
> In my case it was nothing but RAM and RAM alone. Try to obtain as much compatible RAM sticks as you can find in your environment and then experiment. Put one, put two, mix different speeds and different voltages if possible, fill all the slots, take one out.. and so on. Reset CMOS to make all settings auto before proceeding.
> 
> I can almost promise that bios will soon find a common denominator. Usually the slowest are the most compatible.


I have to say S775 boards seem very picky with memory.
Every time I have changed my memory around it has required a reset and reintroduction of the sticks one at a time to get them recognised - sometimes swapping them around as you say.
Just casting my mind back to the last time It could indeed account for a blank screen and no boot???


----------



## puppycat

I have a DIG43L-EUP motherboard from a salvaged Gateway PC that I've successfully flashed with a modified bios and currently have an X3323 running moothly on it. I also have both an E5272 and an X5472 but when I try to use them, the board starts up for a second and then turns off with an audible click (which I think is a relay inside the PSU or something), then tries to reboot and continues this cycle until I pull the cable from the PSU. From what I can tell, the CPUIDs for the X3323, E5472, and X5472 are all the same. Does anyone know of a fix for the boot loop issue or am I stuck settling with the X3323?


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puppycat*
> 
> I have a DIG43L-EUP motherboard from a salvaged Gateway PC that I've successfully flashed with a modified bios and currently have an X3323 running moothly on it. I also have both an E5272 and an X5472 but when I try to use them, the board starts up for a second and then turns off with an audible click (which I think is a relay inside the PSU or something), then tries to reboot and continues this cycle until I pull the cable from the PSU. From what I can tell, the CPUIDs for the X3323, E5472, and X5472 are all the same. Does anyone know of a fix for the boot loop issue or am I stuck settling with the X3323?


X3323 has a 1333 FSB, the other two run at 1600 - board probably doesn't support 1600? G43 chipset seems to support all 1333 Xeons so best and cheapest option probably 80W E5450 - not sure of max TDP so it might not run to 120W X5460 or X5470?


----------



## puppycat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> X3323 has a 1333 FSB, the other two run at 1600 - board probably doesn't support 1600?


Ahh, that would explain it! I'll take a look at some 1333 Xeons and put these 1600s back on eBay.







Thank you for your help.


----------



## KenS

Well I tried the following:

- removed everything except video card, ram and cpu/heat sink
- reseated the video card
- reseated the 24 pin motherboard power cable
- reset cmos countless times
- tried different sticks of ram combinations - I have 4 1gb sticks

still would power on but blank screen.

I then looked at the socket and thought a pin was slightly bent so I carefully straightened it. I then put the Xeon back in, secured the heat sink (which is a pain the the ass cuz it is not the stock one). Then reset cmos, still have everything disconnected except video card and 1 stick of ram. Now it powers on for a second and then turns off. The weird thing is that if I disconnect the 4 pin cable for the cpu power it will stay running but with nothing on the screen of course. The power supply is only about a month old and is 875 watts.

This really sucks!!


----------



## PooPipeBoy

The Xeon X5450 and E5450 processors I ordered finally turned up in the mail.
And the X5450 has turned out to be FREAKIN' AWESOME, ended up finding a nice overclock of 3.6GHz at 1.2125V and it fetches a Cinebench R15 score of 391.
I'm actually shocked at how much better it is than my X5460, which cost an extra $20 and wasn't a very good overclocking chip.
Be testin' the E5450 later.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenS*
> 
> Well I tried the following:
> 
> - removed everything except video card, ram and cpu/heat sink
> - reseated the video card
> - reseated the 24 pin motherboard power cable
> - reset cmos countless times
> - tried different sticks of ram combinations - I have 4 1gb sticks
> 
> still would power on but blank screen.
> 
> I then looked at the socket and thought a pin was slightly bent so I carefully straightened it. I then put the Xeon back in, secured the heat sink (which is a pain the the ass cuz it is not the stock one). Then reset cmos, still have everything disconnected except video card and 1 stick of ram. Now it powers on for a second and then turns off. The weird thing is that if I disconnect the 4 pin cable for the cpu power it will stay running but with nothing on the screen of course. The power supply is only about a month old and is 875 watts.
> 
> This really sucks!!


Try different power supply.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Revhead

Thinking about this some more.
When you fitted new processor did you remove board from case?
If so you might have a short.
You might have to remove it again and then put it all back together.
You could even try starting it outside the case.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## KenS

I saw that in a different forum thread and no I didn't take it out of the case yet. I guess that will be my next step (after the 4th). This "simple" upgrade is turning into a real hassle.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenS*
> 
> I saw that in a different forum thread and no I didn't take it out of the case yet. I guess that will be my next step (after the 4th). This "simple" upgrade is turning into a real hassle.


If it was easy, everyone would do it right?


----------



## Goustoulos

Hello guys. I currently have an AM3 setup with an Athlon 630(OC'ed at 3.4Ghz - Got a score of 243 in cinebench r15). After some googling i found out that it performs a little better than a Q6600(When stock of course)
A friend has an old P5Q Deluxe motherboard. He said i can have it for free, because he upgraded to a newer platform.
Is it worth it to go for a X5460/X5470? Am i going to see any improvement? I use my pc just for games and some amature video editing
Oh i forgot to say that i will be overclocking for sure.
Thanks in advance


----------



## antonbj

Have anyone had any success with the Compaq 500B Microtower?

http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?docId=emr_na-c03198912

According to specs its suppose to support a Q8300, so theoretically it should support 45nm quads.

Flashed bios with AFUWin64 available from bios-mods.com. Microcodes added for 771/775.

Testing:
Xeon E5440 - No boot. Loud beeping
Q9450 - No boot. Loud beeping
E6750 - No boot. Loud beeping

Collect my losses and move on?


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonbj*
> 
> Have anyone had any success with the Compaq 500B Microtower?
> 
> http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?docId=emr_na-c03198912
> 
> According to specs its suppose to support a Q8300, so theoretically it should support 45nm quads.
> 
> Flashed bios with AFUWin64 available from bios-mods.com. Microcodes added for 771/775.
> 
> Testing:
> Xeon E5440 - No boot. Loud beeping
> Q9450 - No boot. Loud beeping
> E6750 - No boot. Loud beeping
> 
> Collect my losses and move on?


Well. G41 chipset supports Xeons. Try clearing CMOS etc. I'm not aware of anyone getting it to work with a Compaq though.

Sent from my K00C using Tapatalk


----------



## KenS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> If it was easy, everyone would do it right?


True. And what a sense of accomplishment I will feel when I finally get it


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenS*
> 
> True. And what a sense of accomplishment I will feel when I finally get it


have U ck'd that the bent pin is making proper contact with the holes in the sticker/adapter? U may want to try re-positioning the sticker. Also try the old 775 cpu again & see if IT works.


----------



## schuck6566

Just an FYI, got the 1066 Gskill ram installed. like it was noted,getting the new recognised can be a pain. Had to reset bios,then re-enter settings. @ least it's recognized as 1066 now. Stable clock @ 3.65 so far on the x5470 . 10x multiplier 365 memory multiplier=2.40 DDR voltage = +0.4v FSBvoltage =+0.2v MCH =+0.1v CPU Voltage = 1.43750v You can see the drop between set and actual in the screen shot under load.  E.g. 1.43750v drops to 1.296 under load and 1.360 idle. cpu voltage.


----------



## Goustoulos

Hello
So i am going for a Xeon upgrade and i have a question.
I am goin to use an Asus P5Q Deluxe, and a Xeon X5460. Do it need a 8pin to power the cpu? Or i can use the regural 4pin(which my psu has)?
And yes i will be overclocking. Not much, but i will.

ps. i can get either get a X5460 or a E5472 for the same price. What of those two is the best choice?


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goustoulos*
> 
> Hello
> So i am going for a Xeon upgrade and i have a question.
> I am goin to use an Asus P5Q Deluxe, and a Xeon X5460. Do it need a 8pin to power the cpu? Or i can use the regural 4pin(which my psu has)?
> And yes i will be overclocking. Not much, but i will.
> 
> ps. i can get either get a X5460 or a E5472 for the same price. What of those two is the best choice?


I would go with the 8-pin.. When I was overclocking my X5470 I would show 110A ! I don't know if that was accurate or not but I can tell you that S775 is a power hungry platform when you start to overclock. I was pulling 250W-300W system load without factoring GPUs into the total.

X5460 (or X5470 is better) because they have a lower FSB which means a higher multiplier. The X5460 has 9.5x and X5470 has 10x multi.. They are almost like an unlocked chip when you run them @ 1600+ FSB...


----------



## Revhead

@Goustoulos

What Laithan said. Stay away from the 5472.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Goustoulos

Thanks guys. I appreciate it


----------



## schuck6566

hey all,I think my x5470 was abused.Couldn't really get a stable clock above 3.65 no matter the settings. Swapped the e5450 back in, and have a stable clock on prime 95 for over 2 hours @ 3.83GHz. Also taking less cpu voltage for the 3.83 then the x5470 did with less heat.(I know it's an 80W compared to a 120W,but I'm talking over 10degree's C temps in overclocks underload) Here's the new shot of the e5450, with the last shot of the x5470 for comparison.
 P.S. 1 of these days, I GOT to get a SSD.


----------



## Revhead

@schuck6566

Mate.
Just curious.
Have you done any of the things I suggested.
You said you were going to wait until you got your new memory?
You need to start again and go back to basics because 3.83Ghz is not really that big an achievement.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spike811*
> 
> I am hoping I might get some information. I am playing around with an older game rig. Running an Intel DX48BT2 mother board. Is it possible to run a Xeon E5450 SLBBM 3.00GHz chip modded on this motherboard. Any help would be greatly appreciated. If there is a modded BIOS sources would be greatly appreciated as well.


Can't remember whether I replied to this BUT I believe the X48 chipset supports only the 3xxx series Xeons? 5xxx series is incompatible. Having said that I'd do a little research first - only a couple of reports of X48 chipset boards working on Delidded.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> @schuck6566
> 
> Mate.
> Just curious.
> Have you done any of the things I suggested.
> You said you were going to wait until you got your new memory?
> You need to start again and go back to basics because 3.83Ghz is not really that big an achievement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Both of those are with the new memory. Spent 2 days trying the x5470 with the new ram,and best I was getting stable was in the 360's. That's trying prime95 AND OCCT testing. And 3.83 is where I've taken it so far taesting in 1 day with the new ram. It's about 28% overclock for that chip. The same % on the 5470 would give me a 4.26 clock(if I could ever get it stable...) I don't have a copy of the bios I used, but both chips show all the latest functions and test properly with intel's identifier & cpu-z. I've tried various cpu voltages(all the way past 1.53v cpu in bios),ram voltages,fsb voltages,even MCH. Nearest I got was a 3.81 clock that mage 30 some mins in OCCT before a core failed.and 55 mins in Prime95 with more voltage before 2 cores crashed. That's why I seriously think the chip is @ fault.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Can't remember whether I replied to this BUT I believe the X48 chipset supports only the 3xxx series Xeons? 5xxx series is incompatible. Having said that I'd do a little research first - only a couple of reports of X48 chipset boards working on Delidded.










that sucks. x48 was intels best core2 chipset imo. tri fire and oc like a beast


----------



## Revhead

@schuck6566

At the risk of sounding like a broken record. You need to establish exactly what BIOS you are using.
If you are using the F4 one from the Genius website with the Chinese writing, I can tell you that I opened it to check and it does not - I repeat does not- contain the latest microcodes, regardless of what the website says.


----------



## antonbj

I was given an old Scaleo X from a friend.

Inside was an OEM P6N SLI Platinum. I flashed latest bios from MSI websites, after having read that flashing an OEM-board with Non-OEM bios would most likely brick it. But i decided to go with it anyway. The result?

Success! New Bios unlocked overclocking options and after flashing microcodes I now run my E5440 @3,4ghz
For some reason the Vcore options just reads 0.0000v and defaults at 1.2v, thereby limiting the overclock.


----------



## PooPipeBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Swapped the e5450 back in, and have a stable clock on prime 95 for over 2 hours @ 3.83GHz.


Wait, you can overclock the E5450? I was under the impression that the E5xxx Xeons were locked since they're usually priced lower than the X5xxx Xeons.
If so, I can't wait to install my E5450 and test it (just waiting on the sticker) because I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

You can overclock the E54*0 CPU...they are actually supposed to be one of the better clocking chips, due to the fact they are just the lower TDP versions of the X54*0 series, which means less heat too. 80W VS 120W I think, so quite a substantial difference in heat output at the same clocks. Although that hasn't necessarily been my experience...my pair of E5430 vs X5460 I have now didn't really have a large difference in temps. In fact, I'd say there seems to be little difference at all. The dual X5460 idle in the low to mid 30's, and top out at 60 C (Prime95), on the stock coolers for this board. Which is pretty decent for a dual CPU setup with stock cooling / no heatpipes.


----------



## PooPipeBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> You can overclock the E54*0 CPU...they are actually supposed to be one of the better clocking chips, due to the fact they are just the lower TDP versions of the X54*0 series, which means less heat too. 80W VS 120W I think, so quite a substantial difference in heat output at the same clocks. Although that hasn't necessarily been my experience...my pair of E5430 vs X5460 I have now didn't really have a large difference in temps. In fact, I'd say there seems to be little difference at all. The dual X5460 idle in the low to mid 30's, and top out at 60 C (Prime95), on the stock coolers for this board. Which is pretty decent for a dual CPU setup with stock cooling / no heatpipes.


Interesting, because I've had the opposite. Started out with an X5460 and it put out more heat than a nuclear reaction, even with a small 3.4GHz overclock it was hitting 80 degrees C.
So I swapped out to an X5450 3.0GHz chip that overclocks so much nicer, now it's able to reach 4.0GHz before the temperatures start getting too high.
I'm thinking I just got a dud X5460 because replacing the thermal paste and a bunch of tweaking didn't improve the massive heat it was outputting.


----------



## Boereman

Hi guys,
Any idea as to which xeons are compatible with a Gigabyte EP43 UD3L, if any?
I live in china so i can get them quite cheap online.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> P.S. 1 of these days, I GOT to get a SSD.


You really do. I bought one for my sister's laptop yesterday, it was only £25....

Your memory mark looks 10% or more higher than before- new ram? Not been following the thread much this past week...


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> @schuck6566
> 
> At the risk of sounding like a broken record. You need to establish exactly what BIOS you are using.
> If you are using the F4 one from the Genius website with the Chinese writing, I can tell you that I opened it to check and it does not - I repeat does not- contain the latest microcodes, regardless of what the website says.


I believe the gigabyte was the 1 I was able to add the codes to myself. besides, if the codes WEREN'T the latest 1's, wouldn't sse4.1 and the rest be unavailable? THAT was part of the purpose of updating the codes. It allowed the new features on the later chips to be RECOGNIZED and used. NO-CODE = NO-sse4.1. Correct? BOTH chips are properly identified by BOTH intel processor identification utility AND cpu-z and hwmanager. Granted,cpu-z& hwmanager are basicly using the same software to verify.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> You really do. I bought one for my sister's laptop yesterday, it was only £25....
> 
> Your memory mark looks 10% or more higher than before- new ram? Not been following the thread much this past week...


yeah, I bought 8Gb of GSkills 1066 (2 sets of the 4Gbsets) was 60.00 U.S. after shipping. That's using the stock timings,I'm not up on tweaking much. LOL


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boereman*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Any idea as to which xeons are compatible with a Gigabyte EP43 UD3L, if any?
> I live in china so i can get them quite cheap online.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


ALL the e5xxx & x5xxx series cpu's with a fsb of 1333 should be good to go. I believe. Your rated wattage is 135 for cpu and fsb is 1333.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> yeah, I bought 8Gb of GSkills 1066 (2 sets of the 4Gbsets) was 60.00 U.S. after shipping. That's using the stock timings,I'm not up on tweaking much. LOL


It's a worthwhile buy I think







might as well see if you can tweak the timings a bit, as if you're running 1:1 you're well inside capacity at the moment... Though with 4 sticks it might be tough! Your memtest result has seen significant gain already.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> You can overclock the E54*0 CPU...they are actually supposed to be one of the better clocking chips, due to the fact they are just the lower TDP versions of the X54*0 series, which means less heat too. 80W VS 120W I think, so quite a substantial difference in heat output at the same clocks. Although that hasn't necessarily been my experience...my pair of E5430 vs X5460 I have now didn't really have a large difference in temps. In fact, I'd say there seems to be little difference at all. The dual X5460 idle in the low to mid 30's, and top out at 60 C (Prime95), on the stock coolers for this board. Which is pretty decent for a dual CPU setup with stock cooling / no heatpipes.


Aaron, if U look on page 989 here, you'll see a post of mine with 2 seperate cpu results. BOTH are on the exact same machine, only difference is between the e5450 and x5470 being installed.(cooling, ram, ect., all same) even @ a HIGHER stable clock, the e5450 is 10 degrees cooler @ idle and @ least 5 degrees cooler underload. (the 5450 is @ 3.83GHz and the 5470 @ 3.65) BUT I'm using water cooling in an airconditioned inviroment, to get the 5470 that cool, I had to open the side panel of my case.







I ALSO think I have an abused 5470 chip. LOL, so my comparison may not be too valid.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Aaron, if U look on page 989 here, you'll see a post of mine with 2 seperate cpu results. BOTH are on the exact same machine, only difference is between the e5450 and x5470 being installed.(cooling, ram, ect., all same) even @ a HIGHER stable clock, the e5450 is 10 degrees cooler @ idle and @ least 5 degrees cooler underload. (the 5450 is @ 3.83GHz and the 5470 @ 3.65) BUT I'm using water cooling in an airconditioned inviroment, to get the 5470 that cool, I had to open the side panel of my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ALSO think I have an abused 5470 chip. LOL, so my comparison may not be too valid.


Or perhaps my E5430's were abused?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> It's a worthwhile buy I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might as well see if you can tweak the timings a bit, as if you're running 1:1 you're well inside capacity at the moment... Though with 4 sticks it might be tough! Your memtest result has seen significant gain already.


I did have to knock the memory multiplier back to 2.40. When it was on auto(3.40 I think) it wouldn't let the cpu overclock. Kept resetting the bios to the default base cpu setting.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Or perhaps my E5430's were abused?


LOL, well, they're only 2.66gHz to begin with & the x5460 is a 3.1. Half a gig increase to start,so if overclocking both to say 3.5G, the 5460 would run cooller because less juice for the needed overclock.That would be offset SOME by the 5430 being 80 watt vs the 120, but you have the added volage for the overclocks.


----------



## Revhead

I've been getting a little frustrated trying to get my UD3P/X5470 stable at 4.5Ghz, so I thought I'd try a little experiment.
Set the multiplier to 6x and bumped the FSB up as far as 500, with most of the settings left at auto - to see what the board thought my settings should be?
Have also got some new ram to play with and a Silverstone 750 watt PSU on the way.
To go with the 4 x 2GB 1066 5-5-5-18 2.1-2.2v OCZ Reapers that I already have, I now have 2 x 2GB of Corsair XMS2 1066 5-5-5-15 2.1v ($A28) and 2 x 2GB of Team Xtreem Dark 1066 6-6-6-18 1.8-2.0v (also $A28). I was most excited about the Team stuff because of the lower voltage.
Check out the figures for CPU PLL and CPU Termination aka FSB @6x500! The rest of them weren't too extreme . . .


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> You really do. I bought one for my sister's laptop yesterday, it was only £25....
> 
> Your memory mark looks 10% or more higher than before- new ram? Not been following the thread much this past week...


another 6% higher, bumped cpu up to 3.91GHZ stable and added 60MHz to base GPU clock speed(1250 instead of 1190) LOL, every little bit helps 'till I get a decent HDD.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> I've been getting a little frustrated trying to get my UD3P/X5470 stable at 4.5Ghz, so I thought I'd try a little experiment.
> Set the multiplier to 6x and bumped the FSB up as far as 500, with most of the settings left at auto - to see what the board thought my settings should be?
> Have also got some new ram to play with and a Silverstone 750 watt PSU on the way.
> To go with the 4 x 2GB 1066 5-5-5-18 2.1-2.2v OCZ Reapers that I already have, I now have 2 x 2GB of Corsair XMS2 1066 5-5-5-15 2.1v ($A28) and 2 x 2GB of Team Xtreem Dark 1066 6-6-6-18 1.8-2.0v (also $A28). I was most excited about the Team stuff because of the lower voltage.
> Check out the figures for CPU PLL and CPU Termination aka FSB @6x500! The rest of them weren't too extreme . . .


WOW, the 1.4375 voltage is what I had to run to have MY x5470 stable @ 3.63 on my EP35-DS3R.I even believe I'm past that here with the e5450 running @ 3.91 stable.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> WOW, the 1.4375 voltage is what I had to run to have MY x5470 stable @ 3.63 on my EP35-DS3R.I even believe I'm past that here with the e5450 running @ 3.91 stable.


its probably the board tbh. I had a p35 board that took some serious voltage to run the same clocks that it did on a p43 chipset same chip.. It was actually a p35 ds3r and it gave out. Rmad it and they gave me a p43 ud3-l and it did way better. Try to get a p45 chipset board for it.


----------



## Goustoulos

hello again guys. my x5460 is goin to arrive in 2-3 days.
i have a question. how well does a cheap cooler perform on a x5460? i was goin to buy a cpu cooler to overclock but now i am thinking about getting a better psu, because the one i have right now is just on the limit. i am using a zalman cnps90 cooler, which is fine for my current pc. on stock speeds with a g0 q6600 i saw a max temp of 58degrees(C) under load.
you think it can handle a stock speed x5460(E0) ?
i will be getting a good aircooler or a cheap AIO liquid cooler in a week or two. you think i will be fine until then?

edit: this is what i get on a psu calculator . my psu is a thermaltake tr2 550watt with 29amps.
i can either get a thermaltake toughpower 700watt(4x18amps) or a corsair h60 for the same money. i can afford one of those at this time. what do u guys think?


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> WOW, the 1.4375 voltage is what I had to run to have MY x5470 stable @ 3.63 on my EP35-DS3R.I even believe I'm past that here with the e5450 running @ 3.91 stable.


its probably the board tbh. I had a p35 board that took some serious voltage to run the same clocks that it did on a p43 chipset same chip.. It was actually a p35 ds3r and it gave out. Rmad it and they gave me a p43 ud3-l and it did way better
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goustoulos*
> 
> hello again guys. my x5460 is goin to arrive in 2-3 days.
> i have a question. how well does a cheap cooler perform on a x5460? i was goin to buy a cpu cooler to overclock but now i am thinking about getting a better psu, because the one i have right now is just on the limit. i am using a zalman cnps90 cooler, which is fine for my current pc. on stock speeds with a g0 q6600 i saw a max temp of 58degrees(C) under load.
> you think it can handle a stock speed x5460(E0) ?
> i will be getting a good aircooler or a cheap AIO liquid cooler in a week or two. you think i will be fine until then?
> 
> edit: this is what i get on a psu calculator . my psu is a thermaltake tr2 550watt with 29amps.
> i can either get a thermaltake toughpower 700watt(4x18amps) or a corsair h60 for the same money. i can afford one of those at this time. what do u guys think?


what gpu are you gonna run on it? And honestly it can handle stock on it thats about it.


----------



## Goustoulos

thanks for the reply man. its all on the link i posted, so i didnt post it here too.
i m gonna run a x5460(will overclock when i get a proper cooler), with a p5q deluxe, 4 gigs of ram, a factory oced 5870, 3 hdds, 1 ssd and 3 fans.
according to that psu calculator i have no problem in watts, but i am just on the limit on 12v amperes. my psu has 29A, and i need 29A.
ok thanks. so my cooler can handle it on stock, so i will go for the toughpower 700watt, and in about 1 or 2 weeks i ll get a used h60.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goustoulos*
> 
> thanks for the reply man. its all on the link i posted, so i didnt post it here too.
> i m gonna run a x5460(will overclock when i get a proper cooler), with a p5q deluxe, 4 gigs of ram, a factory oced 5870, 3 hdds, 1 ssd and 3 fans.
> according to that psu calculator i have no problem in watts, but i am just on the limit on 12v amperes. my psu has 29A, and i need 29A.
> ok thanks. so my cooler can handle it on stock, so i will go for the toughpower 700watt, and in about 1 or 2 weeks i ll get a used h60.


Honestly I'm running a Gtx 480 over clocked full water loop and a over clocked fx8350 a ssd three 7200 rpm hdds 2 deltas and 3 more random 120mm fanson a 650 watt rose will. That tough power could run dual 5870s


----------



## JohnnyG01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goustoulos*
> 
> ...how well does a cheap cooler perform on a x5460?...
> ...my psu is a thermaltake tr2 550watt with 29amps...
> ... i am just on the limit on 12v amperes. my psu has 29A, and i need 29A...
> ... in about 1 or 2 weeks i ll get a used h60...


Hey there,

You can can see some numbers of my X5460 / P5Q3 / 4GB setup (so almost identical to what yours will be), although with a Big Typhoon heatsink, in this thread, post No5889.

Also drawing 500W from a 500W PSU, even a well-made one and brand new, is a bad idea. If you know for a fact that you will be really pulling power close to the max rated one of your PSU, its best to upgrade.

Also watch out on those AIO's, a pump have only so much life to give and if you are not planning to really push the CPU hard and/or 24/7, IMHO its best to go for the aircooling. My chunk of metal from 2009 is still alive and kicking just fine, will a AIO last the same amount of time?
Still only my opinion ofc, and if you are planning to have an almost 10 year old CPU running over-volted and @60-70c for long periods, then maybe its best to go for water and maybe keep it 10c cooler if you can...

Thanks my *non-expert* 5cents









Καλή τύχη!


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyG01*
> 
> Hey there,
> 
> You can can see some numbers of my X5460 / P5Q3 / 4GB setup (so almost identical to what yours will be), although with a Big Typhoon heatsink, in this thread, post No5889.
> 
> Also drawing 500W from a 500W PSU, even a well-made one and brand new, is a bad idea. If you know for a fact that you will be really pulling power close to the max rated one of your PSU, its best to upgrade.
> 
> Also watch out on those AIO's, a pump have only so much life to give and if you are not planning to really push the CPU hard and/or 24/7, IMHO its best to go for the aircooling. My chunk of metal from 2009 is still alive and kicking just fine, will a AIO last the same amount of time?
> Still only my opinion ofc, and if you are planning to have an almost 10 year old CPU running over-volted and @60-70c for long periods, then maybe its best to go for water and maybe keep it 10c cooler if you can...
> 
> Thanks my *non-expert* 5cents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Καλή τύχη!


a decent 650 watt will do just fine


----------



## JohnnyG01

Well i just finished some quick power tests with a proper power meter, a 3-phase industrial one (and not a $50 wall-plug crap).

Now, *disclaimer:*
The fast measurements i did are just that: quick and dirty ones, just something i can be bothered to do at 1:00am in order to help a fellow P5Q member.
If i pulled a max of 100W, it doesn't mean that that's the max the system will ever draw. I can test again in 5 mins and draw 1KW then








If i pulled 100W using the X util on my Y PC setup, it does not mean that another exact same setup will not draw 1KW using the save version of the same util...
I might just pulled all that from my ass, you never know, many of the users that post on the interwebs and you assume to be human, are in fact Lizzard People!

Ok, just so we are clear on that









Tests were done on a 240V/50Hz network, voltage atm aprox 228V.
PC specs:
Corsair TX750W PSU
Asus P5Q3
X5460 stock with Thermaltake Big Typhoon heatsink (with stock 120mm 3-pin fan)
Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB Kit (2x4GB 1600MHz but running at 1333 because of the stock FSB)
Sapphire R9 270X Dual-X 2GB (with 2xArctic Cooling _something_ 92mm fans against the heatsink instead of the stock ones)
One 2TB HDD
One 40GB SSD
One DVD-ROM
2x120mm Fans front intake
1x120mm Fan back (+the 140mm fan of the top mounted PSU)
Coolermaser Elite 332 _slightly_ gutted Case

Finally, the quick tests i did:
Watts posted are the ones pulled from the wall, PF is the Power Factor, don't pay any attention to it if you don't know what that is (its NOT the efficiency in/out factor of the PSU!)

*Idle: 79W @ 87 P.F.*
Cpu is lowering clocks/voltages when idle, not that those 4watts make the difference XD



*IIntelBurnTest: 167W @ 95 P.F.*
CPU at 100%, GPU asleep



*SuperPi: 118W @ 92 P.F.*
Nope, CPU only at 26-27% on this test...GPU still taking a nap



*FurMark: 255W @ 95 P.F.*
GPU on fire! Up to 75c with room temp at 32.2c
GPU at full speed, 1070core/1400mem/1.238V and 100% (power measured is at constant 100% power, after a few seconds it throttle back and forth 65-100% as seen on GPU-Z tab)
CPU at 5-7%



*Dirt rally: 232W @ 94 P.F.*
CPU at 60-65%, GPU on full tilt.



*GTA 5: 209W @ 94 P.F.*
CPU at ~95%, GPU no more than 70% ever (those damn bottles and their necks), tried the Bench a couple of times but it failed after less than a minute both times ('Mission Failed' crap, whatever).



Those are the results of my quick and dirty test, and once again, not saying that my system could not have pulled 7KW if i had tested some more









*EDIT:* Pay no attention to the PSU Voltages, 'CPUTIN' and such temps, GPU Fan Speed and CPU Power/Current: HWMonitor displays those wrong (of i have semiconductors that work just fine at 195c and fans that spin at 5 billion PRMs)...


----------



## JohnnyG01

One more:

I am not going to install Mark3D or similar software just for these silly tests, but i did see that AIDA64 has a stress test:
236W @ 95PF is the best it could do, but it did make something inside the case reach 510c!


----------



## RKDxpress

Nice work Johnny. This compliment coming from a lizard person. Now I will not worry about my X5460 on a 500 watt psu. So I got a scythe fuma to replace my seven year old 775 cooler. Temps dropped 35 degree's u u using prime 95! Hope to improve my unofficial over clocks this weekend.


----------



## JohnnyG01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> Nice work Johnny. This compliment coming from a lizard person. Now I will not worry about my X5460 on a 500 watt psu. So I got a scythe fuma to replace my seven year old 775 cooler. Temps dropped 35 degree's u u using prime 95! Hope to improve my unofficial over clocks this weekend.


So you assume that the specs on hardware No1 (GPU, consumes X Watts) are not true, but the specs on hardware No2 (PSU, can supply X Watts) are true?
That is a dangerous assumption to make IMO...

I have seen read about more PSUs that failed, miserably some times may i add, to supply their rated power than cards that didn't reach (or come reasonably close to) their max power consumption.


----------



## JohnnyG01

Some more Power tests, with mildly overclocked CPU (3.5GHz) and GPU (1100/1400/1260):
Nothing too special, ~40W more max power but a lot more throttling also, lol



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU setting is the 368FSB i had stored in BIOS from when i first bought the X5460 and played with it, and it's the highest (maybe) stable clocks that i can have the CPU bumping to a lower multiplier when idle. Unfortunately the (raised a bit from stock) Voltage does not go down when idle..
GPU i have played a bit also when i bought it new, but i have no idea what settings i used then and only remember thinking that there was no need for any OC (i bough the 270X a few days after i bought GTA5 and it's bottlenecking at that game so maybe that's why).
So for now i just put 1100core/1400/mem/1.260Vdd and it seemed to work, and by that i mean now the card is throttling WAY more... Stock numbers are 1070/1400/1.238
PCIE=101
Room a bit cooler at the moment, at 29.0c

*Idle: 80.0-87W*
Power jumps around a bit, CPU drops to 2,2GHz



*IntelBurnTest: 228W*
A tad faster, a couple more Watts



*FurMark w GPU Stock: 268W*
Bit more power, GPU Throttle behavior same as before (100% for a few seconds, then jumps between 64-100%)



*FurMark w GPU 1100/1400/1.260: 276W*
New and improved throttling, Core between a weird 1040.4MHz that is nowhere inside the BIOS and have no idea were it came from (BIOS has 1020 and 1070MHZ), and Vdd also jumps now between stock 1.238 and set 1.160V



*AIDA64 w GPU Stock: 288W*
More is always better, CPU and GPU at flat out 100%.



*AIDA64 w GPU 1100/1400/1.260: 292.6W*
Back to the weird GPU Core/Vdd throttling...



*Dirt Rally w GPU 1100/1400/1.260: 255W*
One stage driven, GPU 80-97% usage and CPU at ~80% most of the time.



Thats all folks!


----------



## glitchmaster000

Hi so i have a Gigabyte EP45-UD3R motherboard and i was wonder has anyone put an X5460 Xeon in there before? if so can someone give me their custom BIOS with both the 771 and 775 microcodes? thanks.


----------



## Goustoulos

wow i cant believe u just did all of those tests. you are the best man. thanks








of course i know that its not a good idea to run a system just on the power limit, your psu can provide. i just wanted to know if it can last 1 or 2 weeks, until i get my hands on a better one.
i know that the toughpower 700w is a bit overkill for my system but hey, its nice to have some spare power. i will not be getting a 5870 crossfire anyway
assuming that your card has a tdp of 180watts, and my card has a tdp of 220 watts, i assume that in the same stress tests, i would get a power draw of 40watt more.
of course as you said that itsnt quite right, but i doubt that my pc will need 200 more watts on the same tests.
just to give u an update on my situation, i didnt get any of the hardware i talked about. i ordered a cheap aircooler(rajintek themis) for 27euros new. i think it will get the job done, and i guess i will be able to do some mild overclocking. of course i am not going to run this on my current psu. actualy i will, until i get a decent one.
this one, besides that it is barely enough to run my pc, is also pretty old(2006 i think)
anyway, thanks for all of your help guys







you are the best

edit: glitchmaster, i am pretty sure your motherboard is compatible

Ευχαριστω


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glitchmaster000*
> 
> Hi so i have a Gigabyte EP45-UD3R motherboard and i was wonder has anyone put an X5460 Xeon in there before? if so can someone give me their custom BIOS with both the 771 and 775 microcodes? thanks.


Try reading this thread or the Gigabyte EP45-UD3 Series Owners Guide. They have the information you are seeking.


----------



## RKDxpress

Hey glitch master. I have the Ud3r. At work on my phone. Can upload my bios based on f12 tonight. You do not need the Microcode to boot into windows. It just gives extra features so you can flash after you get things working.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyG01*
> 
> Hey there,
> 
> You can can see some numbers of my X5460 / P5Q3 / 4GB setup (so almost identical to what yours will be), although with a Big Typhoon heatsink, in this thread, post No5889.
> 
> Also drawing 500W from a 500W PSU, even a well-made one and brand new, is a bad idea. If you know for a fact that you will be really pulling power close to the max rated one of your PSU, its best to upgrade.
> 
> Also watch out on those AIO's, a pump have only so much life to give and if you are not planning to really push the CPU hard and/or 24/7, IMHO its best to go for the aircooling. My chunk of metal from 2009 is still alive and kicking just fine, will a AIO last the same amount of time?
> Still only my opinion ofc, and if you are planning to have an almost 10 year old CPU running over-volted and @60-70c for long periods, then maybe its best to go for water and maybe keep it 10c cooler if you can...
> 
> Thanks my *non-expert* 5cents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Καλή τύχη!


my AIO (LEPA AquaChanger 120) is warrenteed for 5.707 years non-stop usage on the pump (50,000 hours).To me it was worth the lower temps,the cooler was only about $20 dollars more then the EVO 212 I bought first. The EVO also has issues fitting in alot of cases.


----------



## JohnnyG01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goustoulos*
> 
> wow i cant believe u just did all of those tests. you are the best man. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course i know that its not a good idea to run a system just on the power limit, your psu can provide. i just wanted to know if it can last 1 or 2 weeks, until i get my hands on a better one.
> i know that the toughpower 700w is a bit overkill for my system but hey, its nice to have some spare power. i will not be getting a 5870 crossfire anyway
> assuming that your card has a tdp of 180watts, and my card has a tdp of 220 watts, i assume that in the same stress tests, i would get a power draw of 40watt more.
> of course as you said that itsnt quite right, but i doubt that my pc will need 200 more watts on the same tests.
> just to give u an update on my situation, i didnt get any of the hardware i talked about. i ordered a cheap aircooler(rajintek themis) for 27euros new. i think it will get the job done, and i guess i will be able to do some mild overclocking. of course i am not going to run this on my current psu. actualy i will, until i get a decent one.
> this one, besides that it is barely enough to run my pc, is also pretty old(2006 i think)
> anyway, thanks for all of your help guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are the best
> 
> edit: glitchmaster, i am pretty sure your motherboard is compatible
> 
> Ευχαριστω


So, you bought a Themis for 27e, what a coincidence!


Taking the measurements was easy, since i have the measuring equipment, OC settings stored in BIOS and didn't have to install any other utils, no problem my friend, happy that i could help









But always assume the worst case numbers and then add some safety margin if you want to be reasonably safe, and that is besides purposely buying a good deal bigger unit because you want it to work cooler/last longer/make less noise/hit the efficiency sweet spot/Lizzard People told you to buy that (an 700W capable PSU will run cooler and quieter at 350W load than a 500W capable one).


Spoiler: Warning: Needless rant inside



The thing about power ratings in both cards and PSUs is that you never know how close to the ratings you can/must go, so always think of the worst case scenario and act accordingly:
Your card might not pull the full power rated, after all its a "max power" rating so a 'wost-case-ever' kinda scenario, but more important is the fact that your PSU (not yours specifically ofc) might not be able to deliver what is promising power-wise...
My Sapphire 270X's specs state power consumption "<180W" and suggest a 500W PSU. I would make sure i could supply those 180W plus 10-20% more for safety/error margin first of all.

Thermaltake, Corsair and other manufacturers might make sure their products perform as advertised even in the worst cases. But some crappy OEM/cheap brand unit might purposely over-spec their units using the same logic people make based on actual power measurements:
Lets say for example that you have a 130W TDP rated CPU and twp 200W rated GPUs. That means that the manufacturers state that no more than 530W is needed ever to power those parts. Then the brand CrapTechUltima that tries to cut costs and make some money, gets some data from peoples rigs and see that the actual maximum power consumption of those three parts in real life is from 300 to 400 watts, worst case, in 1000 tested rigs (fantasy mumbers here ofc).
So they think, screw it, lets make our "530W capable" PSU with lesser parts, really only capable of ~440W and that will be plenty in any case, no PC we tested ever came close to that!

And then you buy that whole parts combo and you have parts that need 530W max and a 530W-rated max PSU, but If you measure the real watts consumed they are not 530 and if you try to pull 530W from your PSU it can't give them.








But the system works, most of the times at least, because you might hit that day when the processors need that 5 extra watts and the PSU blows its diodes out...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> my AIO (LEPA AquaChanger 120) is warrenteed for 5.707 years non-stop usage on the pump (50,000 hours).To me it was worth the lower temps,the cooler was only about $20 dollars more then the EVO 212 I bought first. The EVO also has issues fitting in alot of cases.


Well back when i had my E8500 with Big Typhoon, i build a PC for a friend that wanted it for editing videos (long ones). Lots of money and high specs back then, Q9650, tripple HHDs and ****, and only an aftermarket but modest Akasa CPU cooler.
Long story shorter, we got him a Big Typhoon too in the end, because after hours of rendering temps got to ~64 (my E8500 absolute max was ~40c at the same time).
After a few years we build another PC, almost same spec so he can render faster using the two rigs.
This time i lay down the cooling options and cost and he goes "**** it, put in a Corsair H50 so i don't have to worry about that". Note that case needed was about two times the money back then, AIOs were a novelty and radiator-fitted cases were expensive.
First unit died in 6 months, which alone i don't hold it against it since ANY product can be defective, and we got a replacement.
Well guess what: in his always Air Conditioned work space, the difference between CPU temps in both the old and the new AIO was around 2-3c.
Also guess how much the pump lasted on 2nd unit (not dead, but making a vary audible high-pitch noise): less than 1.5years!
Guess what he choose to get instead of a 3rd H50 replacement from the same store...

Yes that is only one case and in fact the only one for me with water ever, but i don't see anything wrong with advising caution to someone what want to buy a used AIO.
Water cooling has its benefits, but also has its drawbacks, and in my opinion the typically (when compared to more expensive custom systems) weak performing AIOs give much too little more than a good heatsink to worth the risks/downsides:
Water pumps and especially tiny ones in AIOs are known to fail, when heatsink will last forever even if it needs a new fan at some point (my stock fan is still just fine).
Water can leak and kill nothing to ANYTHING in the case, and that can be a $500+ GPU. Large Heatsinks can cause the MB to bend a bit (mine is too), but if you or the manufactured have not screwed up, it should not cause any issues (my 2007 build PC is still running fine).
People will be much happier to buy your used heatsink if you upgrade, no so much on a used water system/AIO that might be leaking/making noise because its dying/pump having only a small time before it fails...

In conclusion:
*My* humble opinion is that if you will only push your hardware just a tad or not a lot, then it's better to prefer the care-free option of the air, supposing that the prices and cooling performance are similar.
If you want to clock hard, then water may be the only way to keep the temps when you like them to be or the clocks as high as you want them for sustained use.
If you want as much lower temps and as less noise as can be and don't care about cost or resale value/longevity because in 2 years you will just buy another complete rig, go full out if you have the money or get one of the higher performing AIOs at least.
Also if there is a size-to-cooling ratio that must be kept because of a small case, or you just have fitting issues like you mentioned then sure, AIO is the way to go!


----------



## RKDxpress

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glitchmaster000*
> 
> Hi so i have a Gigabyte EP45-UD3R motherboard and i was wonder has anyone put an X5460 Xeon in there before? if so can someone give me their custom BIOS with both the 771 and 775 microcodes? thanks.


Found this in my download file pretty sure it is the original f-12 bios file and the modified file you need. If any one can check it that would help.

modep45ud3rf12.zip 1182k .zip file


----------



## glitchmaster000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> Found this in my download file pretty sure it is the original f-12 bios file and the modified file you need. If any one can check it that would help.
> 
> modep45ud3rf12.zip 1182k .zip file


thanks for it. i will read the readme file and see if it has the microcode that i need for my CPU


----------



## RKDxpress

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> Found this in my download file pretty sure it is the original f-12 bios file and the modified file you need. If any one can check it that would help.
> 
> modep45ud3rf12.zip 1182k .zip file


Hey I may have given you the wrong Bios. Found this one on a cd I had saved along with drivers.

GigabyteGA-EP45-UD3RXeonX5460CPUSupportBy1234s282.zip 606k .zip file


----------



## glitchmaster000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> Hey I may have given you the wrong Bios. Found this one on a cd I had saved along with drivers.
> 
> GigabyteGA-EP45-UD3RXeonX5460CPUSupportBy1234s282.zip 606k .zip file


wait does this have the 775 microcodes with the 771 codes? if it doesnt after i flash i cant use my q9300 or any 775 cpus anymore.


----------



## Goustoulos

***** we got it from the same store too








Looks like a good quality cooler, but i cant know how it performs until i get my Xeon. I will definatly give an update.
I am also going to add a second fan i have laying arround, and go for the push-pull setup. Noise is not a problem for me









I am am pretty sure than its an anwsered question, but i ll go ahead and ask. Is the 4pin EPS connector enough for the X5460?
After some googling i found that the 4pin can deliver a max of 144watts on the CPU. X5460 is a 120W TDP chip.
So i guess i will be just fine on stock speeds. Now what about overclocking? I know that it varries from chip to chip, but on a more general scale,
is it enough to power an overclocked chip? Nothing extreme. Lets say 4Ghz.
And again, i am talking about a temporary solution, until i get a better PSU

edit: whyucensorLM-F-AO oc.net? lol


----------



## RKDxpress

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glitchmaster000*
> 
> wait does this have the 775 microcodes with the 771 codes? if it doesnt after i flash i cant use my q9300 or any 775 cpus anymore.


this may not have both. When new code goes in something has to come out. All the bios were made for me by others. There is a site called Bios Mod that helped me.


----------



## JohnnyG01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goustoulos*
> 
> ***** we got it from the same store too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a good quality cooler, but i cant know how it performs until i get my Xeon. I will definatly give an update.
> I am also going to add a second fan i have laying arround, and go for the push-pull setup. Noise is not a problem for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am am pretty sure than its an anwsered question, but i ll go ahead and ask. Is the 4pin EPS connector enough for the X5460?
> After some googling i found that the 4pin can deliver a max of 144watts on the CPU. X5460 is a 120W TDP chip.
> So i guess i will be just fine on stock speeds. Now what about overclocking? I know that it varries from chip to chip, but on a more general scale,
> is it enough to power an overclocked chip? Nothing extreme. Lets say 4Ghz.
> And again, i am talking about a temporary solution, until i get a better PSU
> 
> edit: whyucensorLM-F-AO oc.net? lol


Well my motherboard had a little plastic thingy that covers 4 of the 8 holes on the EPS header and i never removed it, works (stock) from 2007 with the 4pin PSU plug in it.
On the other hand, on my old tests the CPU was _maybe_ stable at 4GHz (only did *one* IntelBurnTest and that is not proof of 100% stability), but it failed to pass the 4.2GHz test. Maybe i needed to go higher in voltage, maybe that the chip's OC limit (each chip is unique and that is only an C0 one), or maybe it needed more power and the 4pin is to blame..
IDK, guys more experienced than me will have to help you on that...


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyG01*
> 
> Well my motherboard had a little plastic thingy that covers 4 of the 8 holes on the EPS header and i never removed it, works (stock) from 2007 with the 4pin PSU plug in it.
> On the other hand, on my old tests the CPU was _maybe_ stable at 4GHz (only did *one* IntelBurnTest and that is not proof of 100% stability), but it failed to pass the 4.2GHz test. Maybe i needed to go higher in voltage, maybe that the chip's OC limit (each chip is unique and that is only an C0 one), or maybe it needed more power and the 4pin is to blame..
> IDK, guys more experienced than me will have to help you on that...


if you are using a quad i would use the 8 pin


----------



## JohnnyG01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> if you are using a quad i would use the 8 pin


I'm not sure if my PSU has one or i will have to make one, but i will look into it, thanks!


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyG01*
> 
> I'm not sure if my PSU has one or i will have to make one, but i will look into it, thanks!


no problem. Thing is cpus pull a decent bit of amperage and wattage so spreading that across more wires would make it more stable.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyG01*
> 
> I'm not sure if my PSU has one or i will have to make one, but i will look into it, thanks!


ROTFL, If U get an adapter, just make sure it's decent gauge/quality. I bought an atx extension and had it melt(cheap HK/china 1)here's pic's as warning.







bought [email protected] 3 times the price and it worked great!


----------



## puppycat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> X3323 has a 1333 FSB, the other two run at 1600 - board probably doesn't support 1600? G43 chipset seems to support all 1333 Xeons so best and cheapest option probably 80W E5450 - not sure of max TDP so it might not run to 120W X5460 or X5470?


So this was exactly the issue! I picked up an X5470 and it's running almost perfectly. I say "almost" because my board seems to be downclocking it to 2.5GHz (rather than 3.33GHz) at both load and idle. Ran Intel's diagnostic tool and it confirms that the frequency is a mismatch. I've looked through the BIOS and can't find anything that would be causing it, so I'm guessing it's a hardware issue with the board. Any suggestions on what else I can try to get it running at 3.33? Some extra info is that AIDA64 says my board is also known as an Acer WG43M while the label on the board its self says it's a DIG43L-EUP.

Also, I really doubt this board can handle overclocking but I can't seem to find any OC software for this chipset/socket (was trying to see if I could force the stock clock via an OC). Any input regarding this would be appreciated as well.

Thanks!

*EDIT:* Clearing the CMOS fixed this. Now running at the proper speed!


----------



## JohnnyG01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> ROTFL, If U get an adapter, just make sure it's decent gauge/quality. I bought an atx extension and had it melt(cheap HK/china 1)here's pic's as warning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought [email protected] 3 times the price and it worked great!


Well i didn't say i will buy one, i said i will *make* one, as i repair electronic equipment for a living and soldering a connector is so easy.









But thanks for the warning sir, that extension looks nasty








Chinese cables are knows to use not enough thick wires inside, i remember buying some mains extensions rated at 3500W that got warm to the touch when under 1KW load...


----------



## Boereman

So i just purchased an X5470 online and its on the way. Could someone please help me with inserting the xeon microcode into the supplied BIOS file?

motherboard_bios_ga-ep43-ud3l_f9.zip 502k .zip file


----------



## clobber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boereman*
> 
> So i just purchased an X5470 online and its on the way. Could someone please help me with inserting the xeon microcode into the supplied BIOS file?
> 
> motherboard_bios_ga-ep43-ud3l_f9.zip 502k .zip file


https://mega.co.nz/#!alwUEYbL!ya-sbFiROZGjIS_Tkba2mMOEJcbQVHehtR0XHsxYzLA


----------



## Goustoulos

Hello guys. My xeon finally arrived. I had no problems with it. Everything works like a charm, and i am impressed by that cinebench score(for a cpu i bought that cheap).
I have a question. I opened hwmonitor to check my temps, and the temps dont seem to be right. Meanwhile AIDA64 is giving me about 20C less. Here is a picture
I have a raijingtek themis, and i get about 32-33C in bios.

edit: the hardware is not in a case. i have them on my desk for now.
edit2: temps u see on the picture are on idle


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goustoulos*
> 
> Hello guys. My xeon finally arrived. I had no problems with it. Everything works like a charm, and i am impressed by that cinebench score(for a cpu i bought that cheap).
> I have a question. I opened hwmonitor to check my temps, and the temps dont seem to be right. Meanwhile AIDA64 is giving me about 20C less. Here is a picture
> I have a raijingtek themis, and i get about 32-33C in bios.
> 
> edit: the hardware is not in a case. i have them on my desk for now.
> edit2: temps u see on the picture are on idle


You need to edit "hwmonitorw.cfg" or whatever it's named (in the same folder as the .exe) and change TJMAX to the proper setting for your new CPU, more than likely 85 C. It'll currently be set at 100 C if you haven't done this already, and I guess AIDA64 is already picking TJMAX up correctly.


----------



## Goustoulos

oh. i didnt even thought about this,
thanks man


----------



## Revhead

Upgraded my power supply from a 500W Cooler Master to a 750W Silverstone which I picked up for $A30.
I thought the Cooler Master was reasonably weighty unit but it is a featherweight compared to the new one.
The Zeus ST75ZF tips the scales at 2.9kg or 6lb 6oz? Has 4 separate 12 volt rails with 18 amps on each with >80% efficiency.


----------



## TeiX

Hey.

Im currently a bit stumped on this upgrade :\

got myself a xeon X5450(SLBBE) with a msi g41m-p33 combo board(last standard bios v 32.13) and performed the mod for 771 on it sucessfully(so i assume), The cpu does appear to work correctly and is correctly detected and set, however windows 10 is proving ot be an issue.

Attempting to run windows 10 64 bit, results in the system hanging once it tries ot load up the OS, researching aronud suggested that this was the "compareexchange128" issue but i've been getting very conflicting infomation on both what instructions the cpu actually supports and other's ppl results apparently being able ot run win 10 64 with similar cpus(or the exact same even), making me beleive i either messed up somewhere in the BIOS or picked up a dud combo :\.

If i could be enlightened on an answer that would remove this conflicting info it woudl be appreciated.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeiX*
> 
> Hey.
> 
> Im currently a bit stumped on this upgrade :\
> 
> got myself a xeon X5450(SLBBE) with a msi g41m-p33 combo board(last standard bios v 32.13) and performed the mod for 771 on it sucessfully(so i assume), The cpu does appear to work correctly and is correctly detected and set, however windows 10 is proving ot be an issue.
> 
> Attempting to run windows 10 64 bit, results in the system hanging once it tries ot load up the OS, researching aronud suggested that this was the "compareexchange128" issue but i've been getting very conflicting infomation on both what instructions the cpu actually supports and other's ppl results apparently being able ot run win 10 64 with similar cpus(or the exact same even), making me beleive i either messed up somewhere in the BIOS or picked up a dud combo :\.
> 
> If i could be enlightened on an answer that would remove this conflicting info it woudl be appreciated.


Have you tried another OS? Perhaps even just a different Windows 10 ISO?


----------



## TeiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Have you tried another OS? Perhaps even just a different Windows 10 ISO?


i know for a fact windows 7 64 works since the system was upgraded from it and win 10 came afterward(which btw the upgrade tool didnt mention a cpu issue) and so does win10 32 bit(tho its not a desirable position to be in), as for another win 10 iso..not really as the process i went with so far required me to reinstall the os 3 times s ofar, without being sure if the problem isnt in the firmware

my main gripe with this is that i cant find any consistent information that could hint at what is gonig on

i see pages mentioning the compareexchange issue but i've see on other sources systems with this very cpu running windows 10 64, same goes for what intructions the cpu actually supports, the intel page isnt too clear on this and every other site has conflicting info(ie: intel mentions this cpu has vtx but cpuz doesnt report vt-x)


----------



## 775Goober

Out of curiosity, has anybody tried delidding one of the 771 xeons? I haven't seen any information on whether they are soldered or not. There are some 775 processors that are soldered, and some that aren't


----------



## JohnnyG01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goustoulos*
> 
> Hello guys. My xeon finally arrived. I had no problems with it. Everything works like a charm, and i am impressed by that cinebench score(for a cpu i bought that cheap).
> I have a question. I opened hwmonitor to check my temps, and the temps dont seem to be right. Meanwhile AIDA64 is giving me about 20C less. Here is a picture
> I have a raijingtek themis, and i get about 32-33C in bios.
> 
> edit: the hardware is not in a case. i have them on my desk for now.
> edit2: temps u see on the picture are on idle


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> You need to edit "hwmonitorw.cfg" or whatever it's named (in the same folder as the .exe) and change TJMAX to the proper setting for your new CPU, more than likely 85 C. It'll currently be set at 100 C if you haven't done this already, and I guess AIDA64 is already picking TJMAX up correctly.


You might also want to make the hwmonitorw.ini file Read Only, i had to because otherwise it kept changing back the TjMax value on each boot...
This is all the contents of my file:

[HWMonitor]
VERSION=1.2.7.0
USE_ACPI=1
USE_SMBUS=1
USE_SMART=1
USE_DISPLAY=1
CPU_0_TJMAX=85.0
UPDATES=0

And these are my temps, with Themis on the CPU and case fans on 7V after one run of Heaven bench:



Now the Big Typhoon is on my 270X


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeiX*
> 
> Hey.
> 
> Im currently a bit stumped on this upgrade :\
> 
> got myself a xeon X5450(SLBBE) with a msi g41m-p33 combo board(last standard bios v 32.13) and performed the mod for 771 on it sucessfully(so i assume), The cpu does appear to work correctly and is correctly detected and set, however windows 10 is proving ot be an issue.
> 
> Attempting to run windows 10 64 bit, results in the system hanging once it tries ot load up the OS, researching aronud suggested that this was the "compareexchange128" issue but i've been getting very conflicting infomation on both what instructions the cpu actually supports and other's ppl results apparently being able ot run win 10 64 with similar cpus(or the exact same even), making me beleive i either messed up somewhere in the BIOS or picked up a dud combo :\.
> 
> If i could be enlightened on an answer that would remove this conflicting info it woudl be appreciated.


Put the xeon codes in bios? Maybe try loading in legacy/ide mode or make sure sata drivers are installed for your board when U go to install.(windows should have an option to allow U to install them @ begining of windows installation) just some possibles.


----------



## schuck6566

here's some readings taken after running heaven,followed by cinebench. was idle before several hours. opened hwmaager,let it get stable,left open while ran 2 test 1 after the other.







Here's results.


----------



## PooPipeBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> here's some readings taken after running heaven,followed by cinebench. was idle before several hours. opened hwmaager,let it get stable,left open while ran 2 test 1 after the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's results.


Nice, a maximum of 50 degrees with a 30 degree ambient? Haven't tested my E5450 but that seems like really good temps for a 3.9GHz overclock.


----------



## TeiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Put the xeon codes in bios? Maybe try loading in legacy/ide mode or make sure sata drivers are installed for your board when U go to install.(windows should have an option to allow U to install them @ begining of windows installation) just some possibles.


thats the problem im facing any attempt to install win10 64 is faced with a system hang, i never get the chance to attempt that

as for the microcodes i went out of the way to place all the 45nm xeon codes just in case but since info about the xeon has been conflicting i cant be sure of what a fully supported xeon in win 10 64 should look like in cpuz, currently theone i have reports(in windows 7): all the sse sets till sse3 and emt64

if htisis indeed a BIOS issue i might require some assitance at doing the modification correctly.


----------



## Goustoulos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyG01*
> 
> You might also want to make the hwmonitorw.ini file Read Only, i had to because otherwise it kept changing back the TjMax value on each boot...
> This is all the contents of my file:
> 
> [HWMonitor]
> VERSION=1.2.7.0
> USE_ACPI=1
> USE_SMBUS=1
> USE_SMART=1
> USE_DISPLAY=1
> CPU_0_TJMAX=85.0
> UPDATES=0
> 
> And these are my temps, with Themis on the CPU and case fans on 7V after one run of Heaven bench:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the Big Typhoon is on my 270X


thats nice man. themis turns to be a much better cooler that i expected. seems like i can achieve a respectable overclock. i get about the same temps on a cinebench run(stock speeds). i dont want to run heaven because i will be dissapointed on my gpu








after changing the tjmax on hwmonitor, it reads the temps as it should. but i dont know, it feels laggy for a reason. something may be wrong with my sensors i guess. even when i hit clear min/max it gets about 2-3 seconds to do it.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeiX*
> 
> thats the problem im facing any attempt to install win10 64 is faced with a system hang, i never get the chance to attempt that
> 
> as for the microcodes i went out of the way to place all the 45nm xeon codes just in case but since info about the xeon has been conflicting i cant be sure of what a fully supported xeon in win 10 64 should look like in cpuz, currently theone i have reports(in windows 7): all the sse sets till sse3 and emt64
> 
> if htisis indeed a BIOS issue i might require some assitance at doing the modification correctly.


cpu-z with my e5450 and microcodes in bios


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PooPipeBoy*
> 
> Nice, a maximum of 50 degrees with a 30 degree ambient? Haven't tested my E5450 but that seems like really good temps for a 3.9GHz overclock.


with prime95 I've managed to spike the cores into the bottom 60's (61-63 degreesC) I love this chip & cooler.







Air probably would have done as well on this cpu,but I bought the AIO because I was having issues with an x5470. Turned out the e5450 clocked better with this board.


----------



## TeiX

*I dun goofed deletethis one if possible*


----------



## JohnnyG01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> here's some readings taken after running heaven,followed by cinebench. was idle before several hours. opened hwmaager,let it get stable,left open while ran 2 test 1 after the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's results
> .


That is a nice, cool running CPU









I see you have C1E (right?) enable and it drops the clocks lower when idle by lowering the multiplier, may i ask if you have the CPU voltage dropping too?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goustoulos*
> 
> *...*after changing the tjmax on hwmonitor, it reads the temps as it should. but i dont know, it feels laggy for a reason. something may be wrong with my sensors i guess. even when i hit clear min/max it gets about 2-3 seconds to do it*...*


I got the same behavior here, its not really a problem for me and i can't remember if there was no 'lag' before the HWMonitor tweak, my memory fails me XD
Maybe its turning the file Read Only: util trying to write something to the .ini file, fails to do so and keeps retrying a few times, and that is the delay? IDK


----------



## TeiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> cpu-z with my e5450 and microcodes in bios


huh this s on window 7/8.1 or 10?

if its on 10 then i did derp up the bios and could use some help on it :\, atworse this coudl be a chipset issue?(g41m-p33)

(BTW Thanks for the prompt responses )


----------



## JohnnyG01

*Posted by mistake, please delete if possible...*


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeiX*
> 
> good ot know its okay on instruction sets mind if i ask what os you running on that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyG01*
> 
> That is a nice, cool running CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have C1E (right?) enable and it drops the clocks lower when idle by lowering the multiplier, may i ask if you have the CPU voltage dropping too?
> I got the same behavior here, its not really a problem for me and i can't remember if there was no 'lag' before the HWMonitor tweak, my memory fails me XD
> Maybe its turning the file Read Only: util trying to write something to the .ini file, fails to do so and keeps retrying a few times, and that is the delay? IDK


Regaurding cpu voltages, mine only drop under load. (lol,they're actually lower the higher the load & freq.) so i'm guessing my settings keep voltage @ set. for hwmanager tjmax ile, I copied the file in notepad & saved it. deleted the file from hwmanager. EDITED the file in notepad and saved the new file, copied it and placed in hwmanager folder where deleted file was. (need to use administrator mode to effect changes to hwmanager) This permanantly changed the tjmax and made it so it could be edited later if needed. Could probably be fewer steps, but this worked for me.


----------



## JohnnyG01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Regaurding cpu voltages, mine only drop under load. (lol,they're actually lower the higher the load & freq.) so i'm guessing my settings keep voltage @ set. for hwmanager tjmax ile, I copied the file in notepad & saved it. deleted the file from hwmanager. EDITED the file in notepad and saved the new file, copied it and placed in hwmanager folder where deleted file was. (need to use administrator mode to effect changes to hwmanager) This permanantly changed the tjmax and made it so it could be edited later if needed. Could probably be fewer steps, but this worked for me.


Thanks for the info









Voltage sagging *a tiny bit* under load is typical/expected behavior in real life for a regulated power supply. Ideally you would want the voltage to remain 100% steady from zero to full load, but a few millivolts are within the specifications i guess.
And anyways, who knows how reliable are the readings we get from these sensors lol.


----------



## TeiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*


so this is likely a error that was made in the bios mod :\(or at worse the chipset doesnt like the xeon)

under the possibility of starting to be annoying could i convince someone totake a look at the default bios file for the board, and possibly hint me at what is being done wrong(i attempted basically everythnig one can think off without canibalizng the BIOS)?

7592vWD.zip 770k .zip file


----------



## Goustoulos

Man i love this chip.
I am testing some ''lazy'' overclock settings.
I just got my fsb up to 400mhz(thats 3.8ghz), and my vcore to 1.225v(1.216 in windows under heavy load) and booted to windows. I run prime95 for 4 tests, and it didnt crash(i know too early).
I run cinebench and i got 409cb.
My temps where like, motherboard: 44C, CPU Package: 45C, Core1: 50C, Core2: 45C, Core3: 47C, Core4 46C.
Damn this is gonna be fun








Last time i overclocked was when i was 15(2011), with my old q6600.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeiX*
> 
> so this is likely a error that was made in the bios mod :\(or at worse the chipset doesnt like the xeon)
> 
> under the possibility of starting to be annoying could i convince someone totake a look at the default bios file for the board, and possibly hint me at what is being done wrong(i attempted basically everythnig one can think off without canibalizng the BIOS)?
> 
> 7592vWD.zip 770k .zip file


You MAY have to rename the modified bios back to a WDO format(I converted to ROM to put the 1 missing 1067a code i noticed in) Here's your files with the new modiefied also. I make NO promice, I'm new to this (modding bios) also. I've done 2. LOL







hope it helps.

7592vWD.zip 1396k .zip file
 forgive the spelling, was in a hurry getting a bite.







Edit: it had 1 of 2 possible codes. I added platform 44 ver. 11 was already there.


----------



## Boereman

Thanks for the link, unfortunately I don't see the CPUID 1067Ah (X5470) in the list of supported CPUs, do you know if there is another file i can check?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boereman*
> 
> Thanks for the link, unfortunately I don't see the CPUID 1067Ah (X5470) in the list of supported CPUs, do you know if there is another file i can check?


the " h " isn't needed. your id is the 1067a. plat 44. or this 1 cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin. Another site that has modded bios(including for yours) is here http://tanieprocesory.pl/en/bios2-2/ I can't testify to the code being up to date, but it's a start.







P.S., I tried opening the file you supplied and adding the code, but got deadended no matter how I tried.







With a little luck the 1 I pointed U 2 might work, or another member might beable to help ya.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeiX*
> 
> so this is likely a error that was made in the bios mod :\(or at worse the chipset doesnt like the xeon)
> 
> under the possibility of starting to be annoying could i convince someone totake a look at the default bios file for the board, and possibly hint me at what is being done wrong(i attempted basically everythnig one can think off without canibalizng the BIOS)?
> 
> 7592vWD.zip 770k .zip file


U look to be shy 1 45nm xeon code. LOL, it happens to be the 1 for the x5470,x5450,and e5450 processors (at least the e in the EO stepping,x5450 in the EO,& the x5470 all together) Seriously, U did a good job adding the codes,just 1 got missed. I think that's the problem. U can try the 1 I made, or just add the 1067a code. socket 771 45nm plat ver ending in 44.







You might be safer doing your own.


----------



## PooPipeBoy

My 771-to-775 stickers arrived and I was finally able to test out my E5450.
Seems to be a good CPU, performs exactly the same in Cinebench R15 to my X5450 (both 394 at 3.6GHz).
It was more finnicky to set up though, there were some weird intermittent multiplier issue where the system would boot with the wrong multiplier, but it seems to be okay now that I found a stable overclock.


----------



## TeiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> U look to be shy 1 45nm xeon code. LOL, it happens to be the 1 for the x5470,x5450,and e5450 processors (at least the e in the EO stepping,x5450 in the EO,& the x5470 all together) Seriously, U did a good job adding the codes,just 1 got missed. I think that's the problem. U can try the 1 I made, or just add the 1067a code. socket 771 45nm plat ver ending in 44.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might be safer doing your own.


huh...

so i did derp it x(, weird as i assume you used the same source for the codes and the same tool :\

i dont have access otthe machine right now till at least friday, but ill attempt this again once i do, ill update this once i do, till then much obliged


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boereman*
> 
> Thanks for the link, unfortunately I don't see the CPUID 1067Ah (X5470) in the list of supported CPUs, do you know if there is another file i can check?


Here you go. Your BIOS modded to include the Xeon codes.

MODDEDBIOSEP43UD3LF9.zip 491k .zip file


----------



## Boereman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> the " h " isn't needed. your id is the 1067a. plat 44. or this 1 cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin. Another site that has modded bios(including for yours) is here http://tanieprocesory.pl/en/bios2-2/ I can't testify to the code being up to date, but it's a start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S., I tried opening the file you supplied and adding the code, but got deadended no matter how I tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a little luck the 1 I pointed U 2 might work, or another member might beable to help ya.


Aha! I didn't know that... Thanks for trying though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Here you go. Your BIOS modded to include the Xeon codes.
> 
> MODDEDBIOSEP43UD3LF9.zip 491k .zip file


Awesomesauce, my X5470 arrives tomorrow and I cant wait to push it as far as it will go. I will post screenies when its up and running. Thanks!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeiX*
> 
> huh...
> 
> so i did derp it x(, weird as i assume you used the same source for the codes and the same tool :\
> 
> i dont have access otthe machine right now till at least friday, but ill attempt this again once i do, ill update this once i do, till then much obliged










I opened the bios you posted and tried adding the code for your xeon, 1 said already in bios, the second added. The second was for the 1's I mentioned. First was for other steppings. THAT'S how I figured which 1 was missing. LOL, then outta curiousity I ck'd to see which of the more common xeon mods it was used on.U just got un-lucky with the 1 that got missed.If it had been the NEXT 1 down U missed, Everything might've worked and we'd never have known.


----------



## arnavvr

Hey i have a Q9550 now, would there be any benefit to going a X5470 (This would require a mobo and cpu swap)


----------



## Goustoulos

I think its not worth it, since you need a new motherboard. Maybe you can sell your old hardware as a combo. idk
But i m just new on this mod, so wait for more answers


----------



## TeiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I opened the bios you posted and tried adding the code for your xeon, 1 said already in bios, the second added. The second was for the 1's I mentioned. First was for other steppings. THAT'S how I figured which 1 was missing. LOL, then outta curiousity I ck'd to see which of the more common xeon mods it was used on.U just got un-lucky with the 1 that got missed.If it had been the NEXT 1 down U missed, Everything might've worked and we'd never have known.


had some unexpcted free time so i went f it and attemtped it again

flashed the bios with the one you posted abnd replaced the cpu with the xeon, it fought a bit to get it running(it was reporting the old cpu sytill but a bios reset fixed that)

attempted to boot into windows as is but ended up blue screening during the load(appaently this was a memory thing, it as out of sync with the FSB of the xeon)

after dealing with that i finally managed ot boot into windows 10 64 properly:



i still have a couple of smaller issues but this is functional os its a victory on itself(notice the temps this is not where one wants ot be, but this was right after a stress test sincei had ot slighty oc the Memory)

other than that pretty happy with getting this to work, and appreciate the help









EDIT: facing an issue i cant get my head around,the cpu's single tread performance is aybsmal :S and way below expected, not positive if it got a missconfigure or something


----------



## Goustoulos

Guys i am running my x5460 on 4ghz(stable 2 hours of prime95) with 1.232v under load(1.237 in bios)
is this a good voltage for this overclock?


----------



## Revhead

Many of the problems people are experiencing transitioning to Xeons can be avoided by setting BIOS to defaults before proceeding.

Do this before shutting down.

Once you are up and running load optimized settings and boot into Windows at least once before going further.

Here is a guide to get the BIOS in it's best shape.

Do a CMOS reset and then load Optimum Defaults in this way.

Shut down--unplug-- hold start button in for 10 sec--short the CMOS pins for 1 minute using a flat screwdriver--plug back in-start--

Load Optimum Defaults--Set PCIe to 100--Set ram timings-- set DRAM voltage--enable all USB settings --go to init display--select PEG

Also the boot order will need attention.

This will get your BIOS in it's best configuration.

Make sure you read the sticker on the side of your RAM and manually set the volt's and timings. For example 2.1 volt's and 5-5-5-15.

Just remember, after your CPU is stable you can go back and decrease volt's to your ram and tighten timings.


----------



## JohnnyG01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goustoulos*
> 
> Guys i am running my x5460 on 4ghz(stable 2 hours of prime95) with 1.232v under load(1.237 in bios)
> is this a good voltage for this overclock?


Is it 100% rock stable with this voltage? Have you stress tested it?
BTW, is your CPU a SLANP (C0) or a SLBBA (E0)?


----------



## Boereman

So my X5470 arrived and quickly loaded it in and it booted right up, instantly overclocked it and got 4.0 gigglehertz. Unfortunately I am now getting PFN_LIST_CORRUPT BSODs and the temps are peaking at 90 degrees, whereas my Q9400 @3.36GHz was maxing at 65 degrees with case fans disconnected. What gives?


----------



## fetzher

download realtemp and set max tj to 85°
??
-profit


----------



## Goustoulos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyG01*
> 
> Is it 100% rock stable with this voltage? Have you stress tested it?
> BTW, is your CPU a SLANP (C0) or a SLBBA (E0)?


it didnt crash with 2 hours of prime95(max temp on core1 was 61). i dont know if it is rock solid. i will test it and give an update.
it is a SLBBA(E0) chip

edit: but i dont really care at this point. because 2 hours of prime95 with no crash, means gaming stable. atleast i think so


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boereman*
> 
> So my X5470 arrived and quickly loaded it in and it booted right up, instantly overclocked it and got 4.0 gigglehertz. Unfortunately I am now getting PFN_LIST_CORRUPT BSODs and the temps are peaking at 90 degrees, whereas my Q9400 @3.36GHz was maxing at 65 degrees with case fans disconnected. What gives?


I'd be checking that the heat sink is seated properly?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## TeiX

facing an issue with the newly working xeon x5450 :\

tho it seems ot be fully enabled im now hitting 2 issues that are making htis upgrade not worth it:

1:the cpu doesnt actually seem to hit its 3ghz degault on the task manager petering out at 2.7 GHZ

2: the cpu is extremely slow in single tread usage even slower than the dual core it replaced this is bad to the point where the pc doesnt relaibly start up at times or the whole pc faces huge stuttering issues

im getting a tad desperate since i've been attempting ot figure htis oneo ut the whole day today and yesterday's evening ot no avail


----------



## PooPipeBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeiX*
> 
> facing an issue with the newly working xeon x5450 :\
> 
> tho it seems ot be fully enabled im now hitting 2 issues that are making htis upgrade not worth it:
> 
> 1:the cpu doesnt actually seem to hit its 3ghz degault on the task manager petering out at 2.7 GHZ
> 
> 2: the cpu is extremely slow in single tread usage even slower than the dual core it replaced this is bad to the point where the pc doesnt relaibly start up at times or the whole pc faces huge stuttering issues
> 
> im getting a tad desperate since i've been attempting ot figure htis oneo ut the whole day today and yesterday's evening ot no avail


Task Manager is generally unreliable for displaying the correct CPU speed. Overclocking or using server CPUs usually makes that particular reading inaccurate. Programs like CPU-Z or RealTemp are more accurate when determining the true clock speed (although make sure the CPU is under 100% load when checking).

As for the single threaded problem, have you done a Cinebench R15 run? Usually in the CPU rendering benchmark you can expect a score around 330 for a 3.0GHz Xeon. If you get a score in that ballpark then there shouldn't be any issues with single threaded or multi threaded performance.


----------



## JohnnyG01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goustoulos*
> 
> it didnt crash with 2 hours of prime95(max temp on core1 was 61). i dont know if it is rock solid. i will test it and give an update.
> it is a SLBBA(E0) chip
> 
> edit: but i dont really care at this point. because 2 hours of prime95 with no crash, means gaming stable. atleast i think so


Personally i would let it run one full (10x) IntelBurnTest but fair enough, happy gaming sir!


----------



## TeiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PooPipeBoy*
> 
> Task Manager is generally unreliable for displaying the correct CPU speed. Overclocking or using server CPUs usually makes that particular reading inaccurate. Programs like CPU-Z or RealTemp are more accurate when determining the true clock speed (although make sure the CPU is under 100% load when checking).
> 
> As for the single threaded problem, have you done a Cinebench R15 run? Usually in the CPU rendering benchmark you can expect a score around 330 for a 3.0GHz Xeon. If you get a score in that ballpark then there shouldn't be any issues with single threaded or multi threaded performance.


okay after some major headbanging and near rage induced destruction(i know too hot headed







) i managed ot handle the second issue(i think), after doing a full reassemble of the system followed by a Hard Cmos reset, the system no lnoger feels like its stuttering all over the lace in single treads(tho ill call this done once cinebench proves it)

P.S: i need ot practice my themal paste application, the previous attempt was suprising for not frying the Xeon

as for the reported speed i figured as much tho the second issue was clouding the true problem

Again Much appreciated for the assistance.

EDIT: cinebench scoree: 239 (however the system was a bit strangled by being on single channel memory, i'd assume in dual channel it would be a score in range you mentioned, plus the system no longer feels like its dragging itself)


----------



## Revhead

@TeiX

Your temps are way too high for 3GHz.
What cooler are you using and what PSU are you running the system with?
In fact, give us your complete system specs including your BIOS settings then we will have a better picture?
Also what have you got the Overclock FSB Switch set to on the board? I assuming it should be set to either standard or 400Hhz - the manual doesn't say much? Does this prevent you from changing FSB in BIOS?
You also need to adjust your FSB/DRAM ratio so memory is running at a ratio of 1:1 for 800Mhz or whatever derivative of this your FSB setting delivers eg. if FSB is 400 then it will show 800, if FSB is 450 then it will show 900 etc. With your chip you should be looking in the 400-500 range (9x400 and up) giving you an overclock from 3.6 to 4.5Ghz. 4Ghz is doable, anything above that will be the challenge.

Damn I think my new power supply just blew. Pushed the on button and there was a bang followed by smell and now it's dead as a door nail. Hope it was just the PSU . . .


----------



## TeiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> @TeiX
> 
> Your temps are way too high for 3GHz.
> What cooler are you using and what PSU are you running the system with?
> In fact, give us your complete system specs including your BIOS settings then we will have a better picture?
> Also what have you got the Overclock FSB Switch set to on the board? I assuming it should be set to either standard or 400Hhz - the manual doesn't say much? Does this prevent you from changing FSB in BIOS?
> You also need to adjust your FSB/DRAM ratio so memory is running at a ratio of 1:1 for 800Mhz or whatever derivative of this your FSB setting delivers eg. if FSB is 400 then it will show 800, if FSB is 450 then it will show 900 etc. With your chip you should be looking in the 400-500 range (9x400 and up) giving you an overclock from 3.6 to 4.5Ghz. 4Ghz is doable, anything above that will be the challenge.
> 
> Damn I think my new power supply just blew. Pushed the on button and there was a bang followed by smell and now it's dead as a door nail. Hope it was just the PSU . . .


after doing the full reassemble(including reseting the heatsink and reapplynig TIC, intel stock btw,) temps went ot under 60ºC at stock, still a tad high but this is what i canmanage on a 32ºC day and a rather unfriendly case till i have the availabilty ot stick a aftermarket cooler in it

for specs the relevant ones as you asked:

CPU: duh








Mobo Msi G41M-p33 combo with the 32.13 BIOS modded with the xeon microcodes, all options are on their optimal defaults with the 333 FSB and 1:1 Dram ratios(board doesnt allow to change vCore)
RAM: a single module of 4 gb ddr3(all it's avaliable at the time) set at 1333MHZ with default timing(auto)
PSU is 500 W pretty generic(so much that its about to be replaced by something proper and have on intention ot overclock till i do that)

as far as im aware that mobo model doesnt have the FSb switch but it does allow to tweak the FSB by default upwards of + 500 off default of the cpu(max allwoed would be 833







)

shame ot hear of the blown out psu x(, hopefully it didnt take anythnig else with it.


----------



## PooPipeBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeiX*
> 
> after doing the full reassemble(including reseting the heatsink and reapplynig TIC, intel stock btw,) temps went ot under 60ºC at stock, still a tad high but this is what i canmanage on a 32ºC day and a rather unfriendly case till i have the availabilty ot stick a aftermarket cooler in it
> 
> for specs the relevant ones as you asked:
> 
> CPU: duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mobo Msi G41M-p33 combo with the 32.13 BIOS modded with the xeon microcodes, all options are on their optimal defaults with the 333 FSB and 1:1 Dram ratios(board doesnt allow to change vCore)
> RAM: a single module of 4 gb ddr3(all it's avaliable at the time) set at 1333MHZ with default timing(auto)
> PSU is 500 W pretty generic(so much that its about to be replaced by something proper and have on intention ot overclock till i do that)
> 
> as far as im aware that mobo model doesnt have the FSb switch but it does allow to tweak the FSB by default upwards of + 500 off default of the cpu(max allwoed would be 833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> shame ot hear of the blown out psu x(, hopefully it didnt take anythnig else with it.


Temps seem good to me.
I notice that when I spread thermal paste too thin on these Xeon chips that it'll eventually turn black from the heat, so I just go overboard with it now.


----------



## Revhead

@TeiX
No do not go overboard with the TIM. There's a special way of applying it in a thin line that you do not spread - repeat do not spread. Look it up.
A good PSU is the basis for any good system. You will not be able to OC without good cooling. Your manual says you have voltage adustments for DRAM, NB and CPU - unless I'm looking at the wrong manual?

BIOS setup
Page 25
DRAM Voltage (V), NB Voltage (V), CPU VTT (V)
These items are used to adjust the voltage of CPU, Memory and chipset.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## TeiX

weird...

trynig too see those values they are greyed out


----------



## schuck6566

LOL, been without phone,tv,& internet 20hours, but I'm back and found something that might help some of us. Releades in Oct.2008,Intel temp figures.(including tjmax) For xeon's.








65nm Xeon Dual-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
E7220, E7210 80°C
7100 series 100°C

65nm Xeon Dual-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (B2) Tj Max (G0)
5080, 5060 80°C 90°C
5063, 5050, 5030 80°C 90°C
5160 N/A 80°C
5150, 5140, 5130, 5120, 5110 N/A 80°C
5148 N/A 80°C
L5138 N/A 100°C
3000 series 80°C 90°C

65nm Xeon Quad-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
X7350 90°C
E7340, E7330, E7320, E7310 80°C
L7345 80°C
X5000 series 90/95°C
E5000 series 80°C
L5000 series 70°C
L5318 95°C
X3230, X3220, X3210 90°C
XE 90°C
XEE 80°C

45nm Xeon Single-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
L3104 95°C

45nm Xeon Dual-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
X52xx series 90°C
E5240 90°C
E5220, E5205 70/90°C
L5240 70°C
L5238, L5215 95°C
E3120, E3113, E3110 95°C
L3110 95°C

45nm Xeon Quad-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
E7440, E7430, E7420 90°C
L7445 80°C
X54xx series 85°C
E54xx series 85°C
L5408 95°C
L5430, L5420, L5410 70°C
X33xx 95°C
L3360 90°C
X33xx series 95°C
L3360 90°C

45nm Xeon Six-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
X7460 85°C
E7455 85°C
L7455 85°C


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeiX*
> 
> after doing the full reassemble(including reseting the heatsink and reapplynig TIC, intel stock btw,) temps went ot under 60ºC at stock, still a tad high but this is what i canmanage on a 32ºC day and a rather unfriendly case till i have the availabilty ot stick a aftermarket cooler in it
> 
> for specs the relevant ones as you asked:
> 
> CPU: duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mobo Msi G41M-p33 combo with the 32.13 BIOS modded with the xeon microcodes, all options are on their optimal defaults with the 333 FSB and 1:1 Dram ratios(board doesnt allow to change vCore)
> RAM: a single module of 4 gb ddr3(all it's avaliable at the time) set at 1333MHZ with default timing(auto)
> PSU is 500 W pretty generic(so much that its about to be replaced by something proper and have on intention ot overclock till i do that)
> 
> as far as im aware that mobo model doesnt have the FSb switch but it does allow to tweak the FSB by default upwards of + 500 off default of the cpu(max allwoed would be 833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> shame ot hear of the blown out psu x(, hopefully it didnt take anythnig else with it.


In your coretemp,it showed a tjmax of 100C, did you offset so it reads the temps for a tjmax of 85C now? That will show you your temps. (tjmax for that chip is 85C)


----------



## TeiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> In your coretemp,it showed a tjmax of 100C, did you offset so it reads the temps for a tjmax of 85C now? That will show you your temps. (tjmax for that chip is 85C)


so ofset temps by -15 degrees?


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeiX*
> 
> weird...
> 
> trynig too see those values they are greyed out


Just guessing here but you probably need to change one of the settings form auto to manual to access those settings?

By the way guys this thread has just reached 1000 pages!!!


----------



## Revhead

As I said earlier my power supply blew.
I've replaced it with another and all seems okay except for one thing.
Initially I could not get into BIOS. After a bit of trial and error I realised it was my SSD boot drive causing the problem.
It is not being recognised.
If I disconnect it I can get into BIOS, but if I reconnect again I can't. Has anyone encountered anything like this before? Is the drive recoverable?
Thank god the board is okay


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeiX*
> 
> so ofset temps by -15 degrees?


Yup. Settings,adjust offsets allcores -15 .








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> As I said earlier my power supply blew.
> I've replaced it with another and all seems okay except for one thing.
> Initially I could not get into BIOS. After a bit of trial and error I realised it was my SSD boot drive causing the problem.
> It is not being recognised.
> If I disconnect it I can get into BIOS, but if I reconnect again I can't. Has anyone encountered anything like this before? Is the drive recoverable?
> Thank god the board is okay


Ummm,Is it trying to recover a stored bios off the ssd? My gigabyte bios has an option to store bios changes to hdd for recovery,If you can boot to bios & turn that part off, maybe the ssd will boot? (If it was a bad bios save?) just a thought... Have NO experience with ssd.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Just guessing here but you probably need to change one of the settings form auto to manual to access those settings?
> 
> By the way guys this thread has just reached 1000 pages!!!


I agree that manual setting is best hope to access options, and I was like "1000?" LOL I;m debating about getting 1 of the new RX 480's to replace the gtx950 I put in my xeon build. Gotta wait and see how money is over the next few months,and first,I SHOULD get an ssd.


----------



## TeiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Just guessing here but you probably need to change one of the settings form auto to manual to access those settings?
> 
> By the way guys this thread has just reached 1000 pages!!!


got the manual in hand here along with some time in the bios

most of those values are read only, the only changes it allows are the fsb:dram ratio , the FSB value and the naual setup of ram timings(in order forthe ram ot match the fsb of the cpu it needs a 2:1 setting and 9-9-9-24 timings)

all voltage options are shown as read only values, so doesnt look like the board was a major overclocker ot begin with


----------



## lightcycle

Just 2 posts off 10000 posts...My E5450 running great 6 months in at 4.2 GHz this thread has been super useful...thanks all


----------



## Revhead

Got the system back.
Don't know if the two incidents were related but it turned out to be a bad HDD cable.
Once I replaced it I was able to boot into BIOS and then into Windows. So I'm very very lucky the PSU didn't take out anything else when it blew.
I think I might just stick with the 500W Cooler Master. I didn't perceive any benefit from the extra power of the 750W Silverstone anyway> It certainly made no difference to my overclock. Still looking for stability @4.5GHz. It will run Windows all day - just can't get it to pass OCCT.


----------



## RKDxpress

Well after installing a new CPU cooler (scythe fuma)I have been able to reach stable overclock of 4.01mhz, 422 fsb on my ga-ep45-ud3r. 4.2 runs fine just won't pass prime 95.I think it's my ram. downloaded cienabench 15 got 423 score at 4.01 Play more tomorrow.


----------



## PooPipeBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I agree that manual setting is best hope to access options, and I was like "1000?" LOL I;m debating about getting 1 of the new RX 480's to replace the gtx950 I put in my xeon build. Gotta wait and see how money is over the next few months,and first,I SHOULD get an ssd.


I probably wouldn't bother with an RX480 with these Xeons, the GTX950 would be right in the sweet spot already.
Currently I'm running a GTX650 and these Xeons can handle it easy, but I probably wouldn't upgrade past a GTX960 because by then you'd be CPU-limited and there's not much to gain.


----------



## RKDxpress

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PooPipeBoy*
> 
> I probably wouldn't bother with an RX480 with these Xeons, the GTX950 would be right in the sweet spot already.
> Currently I'm running a GTX650 and these Xeons can handle it easy, but I probably wouldn't upgrade past a GTX960 because by then you'd be CPU-limited and there's not much to gain.


I went from gtx 650 to gtx 960 with my xeon. Good performance boost in gaming. I think even an oc gtx 950 would be good choice.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PooPipeBoy*
> 
> I probably wouldn't bother with an RX480 with these Xeons, the GTX950 would be right in the sweet spot already.
> Currently I'm running a GTX650 and these Xeons can handle it easy, but I probably wouldn't upgrade past a GTX960 because by then you'd be CPU-limited and there's not much to gain.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> I went from gtx 650 to gtx 960 with my xeon. Good performance boost in gaming. I think even an oc gtx 950 would be good choice.


Ummm,a little clarification, I'd probably drop the RX480 8Gb into my main rig(i7 2600,16Gb ram) to replace the GTX970 4Gb in there. Drop the 970 into the xeon build to replace the GTX950 2Gb in THERE, and drop the 950 into whatever the next build that can overclock ends up being. (have a q9550 & x5470 just sitting here saying USE me..)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Got the system back.
> Don't know if the two incidents were related but it turned out to be a bad HDD cable.
> Once I replaced it I was able to boot into BIOS and then into Windows. So I'm very very lucky the PSU didn't take out anything else when it blew.
> I think I might just stick with the 500W Cooler Master. I didn't perceive any benefit from the extra power of the 750W Silverstone anyway> It certainly made no difference to my overclock. Still looking for stability @4.5GHz. It will run Windows all day - just can't get it to pass OCCT.


I'm glad it was just a cable! BTW, have U tried shaving the setting just a hair above or below 4.5 to get stable? (4.47,4.48,4.49 or 4.51 ect,) sometimes just a couple Megs can make the difference between stable and crash.







EDIT: When I was trying to overclock the 5470, it didn't like figures ending in even numbers! (3.61,3.63 stable, 3.60,3.62 crashed.)


----------



## TeiX

Sorry ot bother yet again but htis is starting ot become a bit random/annoying

The Xeon is really notp laying along with this system or it might be conflicting with somethnig else atthis point

the issue with bad single tread performance resurfaced again but to conppound on that the system no longer boots reliably,its either taking a massive amount of time(whith visible freezes) or it outright blue screen with a DPC_Watchdog_violation error(and this was right after windows got reinstalled on a fresh partition :\)

at this rate i mightj ust end up placing back the cpu this thing had , if i cant get the performance one was expecting from a cpu that is technically superior :\.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeiX*
> 
> Sorry ot bother yet again but htis is starting ot become a bit random/annoying
> 
> The Xeon is really notp laying along with this system or it might be conflicting with somethnig else atthis point
> 
> the issue with bad single tread performance resurfaced again but to conppound on that the system no longer boots reliably,its either taking a massive amount of time(whith visible freezes) or it outright blue screen with a DPC_Watchdog_violation error(and this was right after windows got reinstalled on a fresh partition :\)
> 
> at this rate i mightj ust end up placing back the cpu this thing had , if i cant get the performance one was expecting from a cpu that is technically superior :\.


From what I can find,DPC_Watchdog_violation error is in regards to a driver error. It should tell you the info in the dump file. OR if you can load the system ck for hardware issues in device manager. Also try safemode. http://www.thewindowsclub.com/dpc_watchdog_violation-blue-screen-in-windows-10 EDIT: You may also want to ck for any updated xeon drivers! (for windows) intel.com


----------



## TeiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> From what I can find,DPC_Watchdog_violation error is in regards to a driver error. It should tell you the info in the dump file. OR if you can load the system ck for hardware issues in device manager. Also try safemode. http://www.thewindowsclub.com/dpc_watchdog_violation-blue-screen-in-windows-10 EDIT: You may also want to ck for any updated xeon drivers! (for windows) intel.com


from what i read up i have no such driver nor the optino to add it in(the mobo is actually sata 2 by the looks of it, and the current drive setup is 2 hdds, 320, samsung, and 500 gb, seagate, with the 320 one being the system drive)

drivers for the cpu also seem to bethe most recent, tho im not familiar with the " system ck"(i might know it by another name)

but all of this stil ldoesntget around the main issue :\, the bad single tread performance, its bad enoguh ot be crippling ot the system and leaves the implication there is something deeply wrong hardware wise but have no real way to test it :| and not a clue on how ot fix it.

Foreference:this isnt the 1st time i attempt ot use this xeon on this machine, on the 1st attempt on win 7 64, it ran fine and didnt have any issues with its single treading, and this was apparently without the correct microcode(however win 10 64 was impossible to run), but now on windows 10 and the correct microcode it feels like this cpu is being crippled somehow

EDIT: task manager tells some interesting tales tho on the system processes, system interrupt seem ot be active at all times and tho utilities like cpuz report the cpu at 3.0 GHX task manager never goes above 2.7.


----------



## Revhead

@TeiX

Why not go back to W7 64?


----------



## TeiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> @TeiX
> 
> Why not go back to W7 64?


because it shouldnt be necessary to go out of one's way for something that is reported ot work properly on this very combo(also compatibility, this pc is not mine its for a friend that is persistent on win10 and is also aware that win 10 works on this mod)

still convinced there is a deeper issue but finding info on it is not proving simple(which is i bit infuriating when one sees ppl in this very thread having on issues at all







)


----------



## TeiX

right now i want ot punch someone from intel and microsoft for their assinine ways to limit chips tothe rightp latforms...

after LITERALLY spednniog the whole night maknig sure the hardware wasnt at fault i stumbled into another tread on this forum that mentioned a similar issue...after quering on it and getting a rather cryptic response, i jsut followed the intructions given by that response(it involved a change in a registry key regarding intelppm entry and disablnig all Cstate optinos in the bios including C1e)

the system booted up without a hitch and its running its full single tread glory again...



notice the single tread performance, before i would bel ucky it it went over 100 and the dual core was at the 650's

(linknig the post that mentioned it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1492505/xeon-e5450-problems#post_25354862)


----------



## Revhead

@TeiX
I'm sorry but if you had spent some time and read at least part of this thread or one of the others devoted to overclocking Xeons on the 775 platform you would have known to disable C-state, C0, C1 ...and C1E etc in the BIOS.
A little research goes a long way my friend.


----------



## TeiX

its fine if abit annoying, but gonig thru over 1000 of pages of sometimes conflicting info was a bit on the daunting side

hopefulyl someone else gets to learn from this and doesnt end up in the same trap

although i got curious, why do the cstate s and c1e cripple this cpu so badly?


----------



## JohnnyG01

Although i have heard and personally experienced troubles in overclocking when C1E and similar power saving features are on, i do think that one must be able to enable them on stock clocks at least. I don't know how much it "helps" to have them on or off...

My X5460 works fine with them stock, both clocks and voltage drops when idle (or very low load) and only above ~3.7GHz i had issues and disabled them, even though other chips on other chipsets may behave differently.

It this a G41+Xeon only issue?


----------



## TeiX

i honestly have no idea but further testing suggests so

having cstates along with C1E seems to cripple the cpu ot the point where it doesnt reliably boot into windows

i'd prefer ot have them enabled if possible since htis is a 120 w tdp chip but having the system functional has priority in this case.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeiX*
> 
> its fine if abit annoying, but gonig thru over 1000 of pages of sometimes conflicting info was a bit on the daunting side
> 
> hopefulyl someone else gets to learn from this and doesnt end up in the same trap
> 
> although i got curious, why do the cstate s and c1e cripple this cpu so badly?


It's NOT the cpu that's crippled, it's a matter of the board/bios features basicly with the chipset. On my EP35-DS3R from Gigabyte, the following features are able to be used even with overclocks on both E5450 and x5470 cpu's. The reason I leave EIST DIS-ABLED is because it's controled by Gigabyte software on this board,and it allows too much lee-way for my taste/comfort. Here's some pic's of my current bios settings. 
 EDIT: Let me clarify that the gigabyte program will tend to OVERCLOCK the chip if needed underload. (such as having a max clock speed of 4.01 when I'm set @ 3.97 for example)This even with cpu's that DON'T support turbo function. It's a confusing board @ times. the xeon's here don't support turbo or Hyper threading,so they can be disabled with no harm in bios.


----------



## TeiX

so its either the g41m chipset of Msi's implementation of it that is messing with it :\(this board uses AMIBios)

well its not a Major issue tho if the chip cannot enter c states at all with it it might get pricey sincethis is the X version with 120 w tdp


----------



## JohnnyG01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeiX*
> 
> so its either the g41m chipset of Msi's implementation of it that is messing with it :\(this board uses AMIBios)
> 
> well its not a Major issue tho if the chip cannot enter c states at all with it it might get pricey sincethis is the X version with 120 w tdp


I don't know what piece of hardware (if any) is to blame for your situation, but from personal experience i can tell you that the low clock/voltage state has only a minute difference in power consumption and if you do not overclock you will never be anywhere near those 120W in "normal" usage ,ie games and stuff and now stress testing.


----------



## PooPipeBoy

When playing GTA5 there's been a really annoying performance issue with my E5450/GTX650 system.
Even at absolute minimum settings, everything will randomly stutter and FPS drops through the floor, CPU and GPU usage drop through the floor, even the audio stutters.
At least this is only affecting GTA5, when playing Skyrim the gameplay is butter smooth even when the GPU is at 100%.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PooPipeBoy*
> 
> When playing GTA5 there's been a really annoying performance issue with my E5450/GTX650 system.
> Even at absolute minimum settings, everything will randomly stutter and FPS drops through the floor, CPU and GPU usage drop through the floor, even the audio stutters.
> At least this is only affecting GTA5, when playing Skyrim the gameplay is butter smooth even when the GPU is at 100%.


How much ram does that setup have?


----------



## PooPipeBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> How much ram does that setup have?


4GB of DDR2 800, with GTA5 running it uses around 3400MB so it seems to be fine.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeiX*
> 
> so its either the g41m chipset of Msi's implementation of it that is messing with it :\(this board uses AMIB
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PooPipeBoy*
> 
> 4GB of DDR2 800, with GTA5 running it uses around 3400MB so it seems to be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm,my main rig @ this moment, with 3 side bar apps,(clock,weather,and cpu) steam,nvidia,msi gaming app,and lightshot all in background, and resourse monitor open,and 1 tab in FireFox with this page open is using 24% of my physical memory. I have 16Gb installed. According to my all cpu meter I'm using 4095MB of Ram. Also, make sure all the self updates have finished and it's stopped writing to the windows updates 2 the disk before you try too intense trials. (LOL, I kept having prime /OCCT crash until I figured out Windows defender was updating/running in the middle of the test.) Don't know what your GTA5 is through,but it's gonna use resourse also.Then if you have GeForce Experience or any card overclock software open, THAT uses resourse. Plus, if it's Windows and 64bit, it uses more resouses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm on Win10 64 bit,why I bumped from 8 to 16 on main and got 8 for my xeon build) Edit: Don't forget that playing online will also add to the resourse usage. BTW, according to game-debate, minimum ram is 4Gb,their adjusted is 6Gb, and Game recomended is 8Gb for best performance/features.
Click to expand...


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PooPipeBoy*
> 
> 4GB of DDR2 800, with GTA5 running it uses around 3400MB so it seems to be fine.


Until I upgraded my brother's q6600 setup, with a gtx 750 (non Ti) to at least 6gb DDR2, pretty much the same thing kept happening. A total 3 second freeze then the game would continue. Seemed to only happen in GTA V, I'm almost positive your 4gb of ram is the bottleneck and cause of the freeze.

Also make sure you have nothing else running, no browser and especially not chrome.


----------



## PooPipeBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Until I upgraded my brother's q6600 setup, with a gtx 750 (non Ti) to at least 6gb DDR2, pretty much the same thing kept happening. A total 3 second freeze then the game would continue. Seemed to only happen in GTA V, I'm almost positive your 4gb of ram is the bottleneck and cause of the freeze.
> 
> Also make sure you have nothing else running, no browser and especially not chrome.


Maybe. I do actually have spare 2x1GB RAM kits lying around, but I can't use it, for some reason adding it to the existing 2x2GB for a theoretical 6GB makes the system freak out and start boot looping.

EDIT: Even my Core i5 system with 16GB of RAM uses less than 4GB when running GTA5, can't remember the exact usage though.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PooPipeBoy*
> 
> Maybe. I do actually have spare 2x1GB RAM kits lying around, but I can't use it, for some reason adding it to the existing 2x2GB for a theoretical 6GB makes the system freak out and start boot looping.
> 
> EDIT: Even my Core i5 system with 16GB of RAM uses less than 4GB when running GTA5, can't remember the exact usage though.


LOL, define bootloop? When I switched over to the 1066MHz ram, my comp rebooted 3 or 4 times before starting, THEN I had to restart and changes the settings for the ram and FSB because when it detected new ram, it went through a process of identify,then set to optimum.








U can pick up 2x2Gb pc6400 on the bay for about 20 bucks or so U.S.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PooPipeBoy*
> 
> Maybe. I do actually have spare 2x1GB RAM kits lying around, but I can't use it, for some reason adding it to the existing 2x2GB for a theoretical 6GB makes the system freak out and start boot looping.
> 
> EDIT: Even my Core i5 system with 16GB of RAM uses less than 4GB when running GTA5, can't remember the exact usage though.


You probably need to power it down, remove all the ram and then add it back in piece by piece before it is all recognised.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PooPipeBoy*
> 
> Maybe. I do actually have spare 2x1GB RAM kits lying around, but I can't use it, for some reason adding it to the existing 2x2GB for a theoretical 6GB makes the system freak out and start boot looping.
> 
> EDIT: Even my Core i5 system with 16GB of RAM uses less than 4GB when running GTA5, can't remember the exact usage though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> You probably need to power it down, remove all the ram and then add it back in piece by piece before it is all recognised.


Best suggestion for the issue I've seen!


----------



## CaptainRambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> You probably need to power it down, remove all the ram and then add it back in piece by piece before it is all recognised.


Can confirm. Happens to my PC as well, I would put 2 sticks in, boot, power off then add 1 stick at a time or switch slots when it fails. Eventually they all work together. (Total 4x2GB sticks)

Haven't caught up with this thread, but just in case for people thinking about using a RX480 in their PC, I recently tried to put in a reference RX480 into my PC but it will never show an image. Boots to Windows 7 fine and my Logitech keyboard display normal idle readings for the GPU as well. Motherboard is Gigabyte EP45-UD3L.

Already put the RX480 back in a different PC though, was gonna test the Xeon X5460 bottlenecking and whatnot.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PooPipeBoy*
> 
> Maybe. I do actually have spare 2x1GB RAM kits lying around, but I can't use it, for some reason adding it to the existing 2x2GB for a theoretical 6GB makes the system freak out and start boot looping.
> 
> EDIT: Even my Core i5 system with 16GB of RAM uses less than 4GB when running GTA5, can't remember the exact usage though.


Final note, my main system, I just tried some things.Was almost 4Gb usage before anything being done. Closed steam app,(200 meg usage drop) closed GeForce Experience(almost another 180-200),closed printer app(2meg) Windows defender seems to be about 160-200Mg idle when downloading running add another 50/70. NOW with Defender idle and side bar open with 3 apps(aprox 200megs) my Windows 10 is using 3180Megs to run and also play an album in Windows media player. NO graphic intense activity or cpu intensive app. but the system's using 19% of 16Gb of ram. Opening resourse monitor and Firefox(3tabs) jumped it to 22% Here's a pair of shots to give some idea's of usage.
 P.S. note how the nvidia streaming is still using memory even though the experience app was closed? Or that SKYPE is using memory? LOL it's a PITB to disable each and every thing seperately.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Final note, my main system, I just tried some things.Was almost 4Gb usage before anything being done. Closed steam app,(200 meg usage drop) closed GeForce Experience(almost another 180-200),closed printer app(2meg) Windows defender seems to be about 160-200Mg idle when downloading running add another 50/70. NOW with Defender idle and side bar open with 3 apps(aprox 200megs) my Windows 10 is using 3180Megs to run and also play an album in Windows media player. NO graphic intense activity or cpu intensive app. but the system's using 19% of 16Gb of ram. Opening resourse monitor and Firefox(3tabs) jumped it to 22% Here's a pair of shots to give some idea's of usage.
> P.S. note how the nvidia streaming is still using memory even though the experience app was closed? Or that SKYPE is using memory? LOL it's a PITB to disable each and every thing seperately.


Best to just kill the processes. Also if you have chrome it can run in the background too, kill that as well.


----------



## kiryl

Hello everyone. I have installed Xeon E5420 (SLBBL) on my Asus P5B mobo and as probably expected I have some issues with stability.
I have latest BIOS with required XEON microcodes installed.On default settings, after clearing CMOS and resetting BIOS settings I can start my computer and log in into Windows but after few minutes, 8 or something I get BSOD. Sometimes related to NTFS file system, sometimes something else.
Some more details regarding my machine
- RAM DDR2 Geil 800MHz
- 480 Tagan PSU

According to my mobo specs, the maximum FSB it can run on is 1066 but default FSB after installing E5420 is 1333. As I understand this is causing my RAM to work on a higher speed. I can lower it below 800MHz but still BSOD appears.

It's seems to work only after manual lowering the FSB CPU Frequency from 333 to 266 MHz, which gives me exactly 1066MHz FSB but then still the overall speed of CPU in best case is lowered to ~2GHz. Should I made some changes in BIOS?

According to this page my motherboard should work
http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/#asus

I hope I've described everything correctly.
Your help and suggestions will be very appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## Boinz

Any other power supply just to ensure thats not the cause?

Also, can you disable the auto restart BSOD feature so that you can get a good look at the code?

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/help-troubleshoot-the-blue-screen-of-death-by-preventing-automatic-reboot/


----------



## PooPipeBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Final note, my main system, I just tried some things.Was almost 4Gb usage before anything being done. Closed steam app,(200 meg usage drop) closed GeForce Experience(almost another 180-200),closed printer app(2meg) Windows defender seems to be about 160-200Mg idle when downloading running add another 50/70. NOW with Defender idle and side bar open with 3 apps(aprox 200megs) my Windows 10 is using 3180Megs to run and also play an album in Windows media player. NO graphic intense activity or cpu intensive app. but the system's using 19% of 16Gb of ram. Opening resourse monitor and Firefox(3tabs) jumped it to 22% Here's a pair of shots to give some idea's of usage.
> P.S. note how the nvidia streaming is still using memory even though the experience app was closed? Or that SKYPE is using memory? LOL it's a PITB to disable each and every thing seperately.


My Xeon system is running a fresh install of Windows 8.1, aside from my games it only has AVG Antivirus and MS Office.
I just booted up the system and checked the idle RAM usage, and it's only using 943MB with 3.0GB available, so it seems pretty healthy.
Although that was with AVG running, I disabled that and usage dropped down to 765MB.
Don't have time right now but I'll do testing later and see if that helped.


----------



## PooPipeBoy

Did some more GTA5 testing with antivirus disabled, but the problem still exists. It's not terrible because the gameplay is mostly pretty smooth and only starts to spazz out in certain areas of the map. Although now I'm starting to think that it's an issue with the mechanical hard drive I'm using because it starts reading like crazy when the game spazzes out. Might do some testing in that area next.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PooPipeBoy*
> 
> Did some more GTA5 testing with antivirus disabled, but the problem still exists. It's not terrible because the gameplay is mostly pretty smooth and only starts to spazz out in certain areas of the map. Although now I'm starting to think that it's an issue with the mechanical hard drive I'm using because it starts reading like crazy when the game spazzes out. Might do some testing in that area next.


OR it may be trying to access virtual memory because not enough ram is available??? (Hint: page file on HDD,virtual memory that gets writen to when ram is full...) My final comment on GTA5 http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/requirements/grand-theft-auto-v/12455 If your running it on anything bove the minimum settings, it's gonna stutter and freeze. 4 is minimumra recomended,8 is recomended for full usage. (game debate says U can get away with 6Gb) U R accessing large parts of a world quickly, that means ram. The other issue MAY be lack of hyperthreading. the recomended cpu's either have HT,or in AMD's case have 8 cores.


----------



## schuck6566

anyone interested, just ck'd some scores on firestrike. They had my scores from before I upgraded the ram and just afer. e5450 @ base clock with evga gtx950 2Gb @ defaults, the 4 matching gskills @1066MHz beat the mixxed set of 2x2gb nanya &2x2Gb msi ram sticks @ 800MHz by aprox 150 points.I'd also replaced the psu during that time, but I think my point is still there. (5490's vs 5640's)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiryl*
> 
> Hello everyone. I have installed Xeon E5420 (SLBBL) on my Asus P5B mobo and as probably expected I have some issues with stability.
> I have latest BIOS with required XEON microcodes installed.On default settings, after clearing CMOS and resetting BIOS settings I can start my computer and log in into Windows but after few minutes, 8 or something I get BSOD. Sometimes related to NTFS file system, sometimes something else.
> Some more details regarding my machine
> - RAM DDR2 Geil 800MHz
> - 480 Tagan PSU
> 
> According to my mobo specs, the maximum FSB it can run on is 1066 but default FSB after installing E5420 is 1333. As I understand this is causing my RAM to work on a higher speed. I can lower it below 800MHz but still BSOD appears.
> 
> It's seems to work only after manual lowering the FSB CPU Frequency from 333 to 266 MHz, which gives me exactly 1066MHz FSB but then still the overall speed of CPU in best case is lowered to ~2GHz. Should I made some changes in BIOS?
> 
> According to this page my motherboard should work
> http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/#asus
> 
> I hope I've described everything correctly.
> Your help and suggestions will be very appreciated. Cheers.


Some poss idea's, set memory [email protected] 2.0(will give ram speed of [email protected] base cpu clock) set cpu for base clock manually,DISABLE speed-step,EIST,C1,ect. Make sure the cooler is seated on the cpu properly and no heat issues. DOWNLOAD cpu-z and make sure sse4.1 is showing as enabled on the xeon.(With old codes,some xeon's will load but won't have all features enabled) Also, a few of the P5B sub boards(ASUS P5B-VM DO,ASUS P5B-Plus,ASUS P5B Premium) only supported the 1066FSB officially,and P5B-Premium only seems to support 65nm cpu's. So if your board is 1 of those, U may encounter additional issues that U have to work around in the bios. Others on here can help ya more with that.







LOL, I'm more of a hardware kinda guy,when the software starts getting too complicated,I ask for help.


----------



## Revhead

@all

For whatever reason S775 boards seem very picky when it comes to ram.
For instance I just bought another 2x2GB kit to play with. Even though it was replacing a similar kit, I had to do a BIOS reset, remove all the ram then add I stick, reboot then power down and move it to another slot before it was recognised. Then I had to power down and add the second stick, adjusted voltage and timings and it is all working fine now.
I think I'm becoming a ram junkie. I now have kits of OCZ Reaper, Corsair XMS2, Team Xtreem Dark, and Kingston HyperX - all PC2-8500.


----------



## Revhead

@kyril

What P5B board is it exactly and what BIOS is it running and where did you get the modified BIOS from?


----------



## 910ctane

Whats going on peoples of oc.net. Just did the mod to an e5450 on an asrock g31m-s motherboard with latest bios and win 7 ultimate.

The mod was super simple with no hiccups except for my computer now says that my speakers are not plugged and icons are greyed out in playback devices menu. i checked the bios and on board audio is enabled for rear and front panel.
i have the latest drivers installed and this only happened after the xeon install. any help or leads in the right direction would be appreciated


----------



## JohnnyG01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> @all
> 
> For whatever reason S775 boards seem very picky when it comes to ram.
> For instance I just bought another 2x2GB kit to play with. Even though it was replacing a similar kit, I had to do a BIOS reset, remove all the ram then add I stick, reboot then power down and move it to another slot before it was recognised. Then I had to power down and add the second stick, adjusted voltage and timings and it is all working fine now.
> I think I'm becoming a ram junkie. I now have kits of OCZ Reaper, Corsair XMS2, Team Xtreem Dark, and Kingston HyperX - all PC2-8500.


Not that i disagree with you, because i have no idea of what is the norm with S775 motherboards, but my P5Q3 (P45 / ICH10R) never had any issues with 2x2GB Corsair 1333MHz or the new 2x4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600MHz which is running at 1333 since bought (but i tried 400FSB/1600MHz too), and that is with both E8500 or my X5460 Xeon.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *910ctane*
> 
> Whats going on peoples of oc.net. Just did the mod to an e5450 on an asrock g31m-s motherboard with latest bios and win 7 ultimate.
> 
> The mod was super simple with no hiccups except for my computer now says that my speakers are not plugged and icons are greyed out in playback devices menu. i checked the bios and on board audio is enabled for rear and front panel.
> i have the latest drivers installed and this only happened after the xeon install. any help or leads in the right direction would be appreciated


*Maybe* something got moved/bumped/unplugged during the Xeon install, did you unplug-plug any audio-related cables? Do you have more than one jack for sound, and if yes does the motherboard/util shows all jacks as unplugged? Is everything all right in the Device Manager, have you tried to "Scan for hardware changes"? Have you tried clearing CMOS via the jumper and/or turning the card off and on again in BIOS?


----------



## 910ctane

i dont think a bumped anything off or such. i did remove all connectors when removing motherboard but have done it many times with the p4 cpu installed and this didnt happen after connecting all plugs back and such. there is two sets of audio plugs (one in front panel connected to mobo audio header) and the built in set on back of computer case. All jacks are showing unplugged even mic/line-in. device manager show one yellow triangle next to terredo tunneling psuedo-interface under network adapters. havent tried cmos yet or disabling/enabling under bios but will try now. thanks for helping out btw


----------



## JohnnyG01

The Teredo thing is not to worry (and you may fiddle with it at your own risk), but if you are sure than the cables are all right, then besides clearing the BIOS and re-configuring things again, i don't know.
Maybe re-install the audio drivers if that does not work, just in case?


----------



## 910ctane

ahhhhhh yeauuuuhhhhhh. It works now lol I cleared the cmos and unplugged the front panel header so idk which worked but i give the credit to you good sir. thank you very much.

NOW ITS OVERCLOCKING TIME!


----------



## Revhead

Once again you need to return CMOS to defaults before installing Xeon, then boot to desktop with optimized settings at least once before doing anyting else.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## schuck6566

on a side note,Is it just my comps/browsers, or are others having issues with scripts failing/page freezes?







Happening in Chrome on 1 comp,FireFox on main comp. Smallest amount of ram is 8Gb, 1 tab open,nothing else but forum,& constant issues.(seems to be some video script from looks of things) EDIT: Nevermind, I turned Adblock Plus back on and now the page's don't freeze.







Ahem... I don't mind supporting O.C. with ads, but I DO want the page to scroll & not freeze.When the issue is fixxed, I'll gladly turn my blocker back off.


----------



## JohnnyG01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> on a side note,Is it just my comps/browsers, or are others having issues with scripts failing/page freezes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happening in Chrome on 1 comp,FireFox on main comp. Smallest amount of ram is 8Gb, 1 tab open,nothing else but forum,& constant issues.(seems to be some video script from looks of things) EDIT: Nevermind, I turned Adblock Plus back on and now the page's don't freeze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem... I don't mind supporting O.C. with ads, but I DO want the page to scroll & not freeze.When the issue is fixxed, I'll gladly turn my blocker back off.


I'm using WaterFox v44 atm and instead of Adblock and NoScript i use what is a better combo in my opinion, but *needs requires some configuring* and it's not really for novice users:
Ublock and uMatrix

Be aware that although these do a better job, they work in a white-list/"block everything unless designated as Safe" (instead of black-list) way, so they need some setting up, almost same as NoScript but with much more customizing available.

I used Adblock for years but about a year ago or so it became too heavy on the resources to worth its job IMO.... :/


----------



## stilskinz

Hello people. Quite the long topic, alot of information. Anyway suddenly i decided to upgrade my Core2Duo E6420 on a P5K Deluxe motherboard. I was able to OC my E6420 @ 3.4GHz (62% overclock) but at a high voltage you might say, around 1.4825v to the vCore, still had low temps 25-30c idle and at around 52c load.

I would really need a qucik reply if you guys can advise me what to buy. I can buy either L5420, X5460 or E5440. At the moment i have L5420 "ordered" but i can cancel that if you think that X5460 would be much better ?







L5420 seems such a nice options as it is only 50W TDP but im afraid i wont be able to move from that 2.5GHz, what do you think? Or should i rly just go X5460 and then i can keep it at stock or OC, but damn that 120W tdp... (i can buy an L5420 for 15euro, the X5460 would cost me 30euro).

Oh, what do you think about my MB? is it good for OC? it seems like it with the E6420 but dunno. I also have a good case with 1 fan at the front for intake, 1 at the back for exhaust and 2 up for exhaust aswell. Also the cooler for the cpu is not stock and i would be using a Arctic Cooling MX-2 paste which i have atm.

How high is the chance that i would need to mod my bios with microcodes for xeon on this MB? Any chance for me not having to mod it ? I wish i could just reset my bios, put the xeon cpu, enter bios, load optimized defautls and boot hehe xD

The big question here anyway stays at what to buy. L5420 or X5460 for this motherboard ?


----------



## PooPipeBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilskinz*
> 
> Hello people. Quite the long topic, alot of information. Anyway suddenly i decided to upgrade my Core2Duo E6420 on a P5K Deluxe motherboard. I was able to OC my E6420 @ 3.4GHz (62% overclock) but at a high voltage you might say, around 1.4825v to the vCore, still had low temps 25-30c idle and at around 52c load.
> 
> I would really need a qucik reply if you guys can advise me what to buy. I can buy either L5420, X5460 or E5440. At the moment i have L5420 "ordered" but i can cancel that if you think that X5460 would be much better ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L5420 seems such a nice options as it is only 50W TDP but im afraid i wont be able to move from that 2.5GHz, what do you think? Or should i rly just go X5460 and then i can keep it at stock or OC, but damn that 120W tdp... (i can buy an L5420 for 15euro, the X5460 would cost me 30euro).
> 
> Oh, what do you think about my MB? is it good for OC? it seems like it with the E6420 but dunno. I also have a good case with 1 fan at the front for intake, 1 at the back for exhaust and 2 up for exhaust aswell. Also the cooler for the cpu is not stock and i would be using a Arctic Cooling MX-2 paste which i have atm.
> 
> How high is the chance that i would need to mod my bios with microcodes for xeon on this MB? Any chance for me not having to mod it ? I wish i could just reset my bios, put the xeon cpu, enter bios, load optimized defautls and boot hehe xD
> 
> The big question here anyway stays at what to buy. L5420 or X5460 for this motherboard ?


I personally wouldn't get the L5420 because of the weak single-core performance, HOWEVER if it's very cheap you may still get decent performance if you're able to overclock it past 3.0GHz, particularly with that low TDP it might be worth it for the fact that it will run cool.

If you'd prefer to cancel that L5420 order for something better, I would recommend the X5450 or E5450. They're 3.0GHz versions of the X5460 so you don't lose much single-core performance, but they can be found for much cheaper, maybe even around the price of the L5420 you're looking at.

My X5460 experience was a bad one, I got a reasonable overclocker but the temps were so ridiculously high. Anything past 3.6GHz and it was hitting 80 degrees C. It wasn't until I 'downgraded' to my X5450 and it was glorious.

Someone else probably knows more regarding your other questions, I have heard really good stories about the ASUS LGA775 motherboards though.


----------



## JohnnyG01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilskinz*
> 
> Hello people. Quite the long topic, alot of information. Anyway suddenly i decided to upgrade my Core2Duo E6420 on a P5K Deluxe motherboard. I was able to OC my E6420 @ 3.4GHz (62% overclock) but at a high voltage you might say, around 1.4825v to the vCore, still had low temps 25-30c idle and at around 52c load.
> 
> I would really need a qucik reply if you guys can advise me what to buy. I can buy either L5420, X5460 or E5440. At the moment i have L5420 "ordered" but i can cancel that if you think that X5460 would be much better ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L5420 seems such a nice options as it is only 50W TDP but im afraid i wont be able to move from that 2.5GHz, what do you think? Or should i rly just go X5460 and then i can keep it at stock or OC, but damn that 120W tdp... (i can buy an L5420 for 15euro, the X5460 would cost me 30euro).
> 
> Oh, what do you think about my MB? is it good for OC? it seems like it with the E6420 but dunno. I also have a good case with 1 fan at the front for intake, 1 at the back for exhaust and 2 up for exhaust aswell. Also the cooler for the cpu is not stock and i would be using a Arctic Cooling MX-2 paste which i have atm.
> 
> How high is the chance that i would need to mod my bios with microcodes for xeon on this MB? Any chance for me not having to mod it ? I wish i could just reset my bios, put the xeon cpu, enter bios, load optimized defautls and boot hehe xD
> 
> The big question here anyway stays at what to buy. L5420 or X5460 for this motherboard ?


I can't recommend anything because i have no experience on those chips except for my own X5460 C0, but i can tell you that you will be nowere near those 120W in stock clocks:
My chip (and only for that i can speak) is far from 60W stock in gaming but it reaches that with IntelBurnTest, then ~105W at 3.8GHz @1.275V and 115-120W comes at 4GHz @1.2875V.
Again, this is only my chips consumption and other ones may vary, but i doubt that one will hit 120W stock...

What does your 65W TDP E6420 reaches now stock/3.4GHz?

Take a look at my screenshots and numbers on my old post in this thread here.

*EDIT:* Xeon data here to compare


----------



## JohnnyG01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PooPipeBoy*
> 
> ...My X5460 experience was a bad one, I got a reasonable overclocker but the temps were so ridiculously high. Anything past 3.6GHz and it was hitting 80 degrees C. It wasn't until I 'downgraded' to my X5450 and it was glorious...


You obviously had a bad chip sir








These chips should perform similarly, no matter if 2.8/3/3.1GHz. Also _i have heard_ that CPUs with higher Multiplier overclock better the lower Multi ones...
My chip got to 4.27GHz and yes, then i was hitting 80c (Big Typhoon cooler back then), but 3.6-3.8 was easily doable for every day.
Now with the room at 32c and with the Themis cooler on, i get 50-55 in gaming @3.8GHz/1.2875V. Voltage could be lower but i jacked it up so i don't have crashes in the tests i do these days, see this thread i started today, it has screenshots of HWMonitor.

If room temp was closer to 25c, i am sure i would be to 50c max, for gaming at least.


----------



## PooPipeBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyG01*
> 
> You obviously had a bad chip sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These chips should perform similarly, no matter if 2.8/3/3.1GHz. Also _i have heard_ that CPUs with higher Multiplier overclock better the lower Multi ones...
> My chip got to 4.27GHz and yes, then i was hitting 80c (Big Typhoon cooler back then), but 3.6-3.8 was easily doable for every day.
> Now with the room at 32c and with the Themis cooler on, i get 50-55 in gaming @3.8GHz/1.2875V. Voltage could be lower but i jacked it up so i don't have crashes in the tests i do these days, see this thread i started today, it has screenshots of HWMonitor.
> 
> If room temp was closer to 25c, i am sure i would be to 50c max, for gaming at least.


It is pretty bad, yeah. Although I did run the X5460 at 3.0GHz with 1.0125V core voltage and it proved to be quite good, from memory it was in the low 50's when gaming. Not ideal in terms of getting the best performance possible out of it, but even at 3.0GHz it's still much faster than a Q6600.
Nowadays though I don't feel the need to overclock my Xeon system past 3.6GHz because beyond that they tend to require a much higher Vcore.


----------



## stilskinz

Thanks a lot for the responses. Yeah i was thinking the same about that TDP of 120W to be much lower in real life work. You confirmed my assumptions, i was already close to canceling L5420 and im pretty sure that's gonna be the case now. If i had a stock cpu cooler maybe L5420 would be a better choice, since i have an aftermarket one, why not get x5460 in the end. More so because there is a high chance that i will leave it at stock 3.16GHz but if i would to OC i would be just fine with 3.6GHz, the reason for it this being a nice backup computer. I rly can't wait to see the jump from a dual core to quad core, that alone will give me nice boost i think. My E6420 is good OCer but only 2 cores is killing him.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyG01*
> 
> What does your 65W TDP E6420 reaches now stock/3.4GHz?


Tried to check now durring a aida64 stabilty test but i can't find where i can look for that reading. I can't even see it in HWinfo...maybe im missing something.

The next big questions is, do i need to mod my 1005 version(newest) bios for asus p5k deluxe mb. If i check the supported cpus, i guess yea, but can it detect the right cpu without the moding?
If i need to mod, i better start preping bios now, learing how to put in the microcodes and start flashing it before my Xeon comes tomorrow or just wait the cpu, try to put it without any bios mods and see if it works?


----------



## Revhead

@stilskinz
If you dont want to do it yourself post your BIOS and I'll mod it for you.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## stilskinz

Hey, that would be awesome. This is the newest bios im using with my mb.

P5K-Deluxe-1005.zip 1016k .zip file


----------



## Revhead

@stilskinz

P5K Deluxe modded BIOS attached. Codes for all 45mm Xeons have been updated.

p5k-deluxe-1005mod.zip 1017k .zip file


----------



## stilskinz

@Revhead

Thank you very much







Now im fully ready for the new cpu.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyG01*
> 
> You obviously had a bad chip sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These chips should perform similarly, no matter if 2.8/3/3.1GHz. Also _i have heard_ that CPUs with higher Multiplier overclock better the lower Multi ones...
> My chip got to 4.27GHz and yes, then i was hitting 80c (Big Typhoon cooler back then), but 3.6-3.8 was easily doable for every day.
> Now with the room at 32c and with the Themis cooler on, i get 50-55 in gaming @3.8GHz/1.2875V. Voltage could be lower but i jacked it up so i don't have crashes in the tests i do these days, see this thread i started today, it has screenshots of HWMonitor.
> 
> If room temp was closer to 25c, i am sure i would be to 50c max, for gaming at least.


Ummmm,also,the board being used plays a roll also. I keep running across comments about not needing high voltages, but they hardly EVER seem to be from people using the p35 chipset boards When using the x5470 in mine, I had to have voltage up near 1.5 in bios just to have about 1.36 underload with a clock of 3.8. As U can imagine, my e5450 runs cooler at it's overclock of 3.91 with lower bios voltage.

U may notice my passmark score is slamed by my hdd results. LOL, I'm still debating a SSD.







EDIT: Addind a pic of my x5470 on my ep35-ds3r from gigabyte clocked to 3.61 GHz. Note,I believe the cpu may have had some issues, but even so,it may give an idea.
bios cpu =1.36875, or 1.3870 the closer to 3.8 GHz I got, the more voltage it seemed to loose in the increases between bios & actual.


----------



## JohnnyG01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> *...*Ummmm,also,the board being used plays a roll also. I keep running across comments about not needing high voltages, but they hardly EVER seem to be from people using the p35 chipset boards When using the x5470 in mine, I had to have voltage up near 1.5 in bios just to have about 1.36 underload with a clock of 3.8. As U can imagine, my e5450 runs cooler at it's overclock of 3.91 with lower bios voltage*...*


Yea you are right, i just wanted to point out that OCing a 3.16 chip to 3.6 and hitting 80c is not "normal" behavior, something is wrong (bad chip/bad heating or fitting/bad MB too).
I could imagine a "bad" motherboard (cheap one with not many Phases on Vcore and not many BIOS settings available) not being able to get high clocks, but i didn't think that that could cause high CPU temps, because i haven't thought of the higher Vcore needed, and that could jack up temps pretty high, you are right sir.

When i got my 1600MHz memory and was trying to fit it to my stock X5460, i changed from 9.5x333 (=stock 3.16GHz, mem at 1333) to 8x400 (CPU at 3.20GHz and mem at 1600MHz) that is almost the same frequency for the CPU, but i had left Vcore on 'Auto' (why wouldn't i) and when i booted i saw that in all its wisdom, P5Q3 had raised Vcore to 1.310V and i had ~50c idle temps lol!

BTW, today the price difference between a X5460 and a X5470 is ridiculous, the second is more that twice the price for oly a minor speed bump, ***. Terrible Value-for-Money...








And those 1600 FSB ones are still very high priced and it makes no sense buying one of those, but man would i like a X5482 under the hood!


----------



## JohnnyG01

Well i wanted to edit the previous post and add a screenshot, but it seems that i can't upload a pic, use a url to link a pic, or edit the post at all even XD
Weird, but here is a shot from yesterday (room temp at ~31-32c), see link: http://i.imgur.com/WoDmKnF.jpg


----------



## RKDxpress

Johnnygo1 why not bumb your v core to 1.35 and try for a higher CPU multiplier? X5460 is rated to 1.35 from Intel. I, m not suggesting just asking.


----------



## JohnnyG01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> Johnnygo1 why not bumb your v core to 1.35 and try for a higher CPU multiplier? X5460 is rated to 1.35 from Intel. I, m not suggesting just asking.


I'm not trying to reach some level of OC, to be honest the CPU has been working stock since i bought it, besides from the tests i did just to satisfy my curiosity on the clocks i can get out from it.
The reason i stopped at around 4.3GHz back in 2015 is that i was getting 80-85c during the IntelBurnTest at that point, so there was not any point of going for more, i didn't like my CPU cooking really.
Also i remember seeing something like 140 amps or 140 watts, i don't remember which, and i thought that this is A LOT for the size of these surface areas the PC has (have you seen the size of a cable rated for 140 Amps?)

BTW, yesterday i was getting around 55c at 3.8GHz while gaming, but got 67c at 5x IntelBurnTest!


----------



## JohnnyG01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> Johnnygo1 why not bumb your v core to 1.35 and try for a higher CPU multiplier? X5460 is rated to 1.35 from Intel. I, m not suggesting just asking.


I'm not trying to reach some level of OC, to be honest the CPU has been working stock since i bought it, besides from the tests i did just to satisfy my curiosity on the clocks i can get out from it.
The reason i stopped at around 4.3GHz back in 2015 is that i was getting 80-85c during the IntelBurnTest at that point, so there was not any point of going for more, i didn't like my CPU cooking really.
Also i remember seeing something like 140 amps or 140 watts, i don't remember which, and i thought that this is A LOT for the size of these surface areas the PC has (have you seen the size of a cable rated for 140 Amps?)

BTW, yesterday i was getting around 55c at 3.8GHz while gaming, but got 67c at 5x IntelBurnTest!

*I am getting errors when i try to post/edit/whatever. I reseted my Router which has given me a new IP (that's the type of ADSL i got), but still the same...*


----------



## RKDxpress

OK. Understand I, m not getting a big performance differance at that level but I am able to keep it cooler. Off to bed good night.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyG01*
> 
> I'm not trying to reach some level of OC, to be honest the CPU has been working stock since i bought it, besides from the tests i did just to satisfy my curiosity on the clocks i can get out from it.
> The reason i stopped at around 4.3GHz back in 2015 is that i was getting 80-85c during the IntelBurnTest at that point, so there was not any point of going for more, i didn't like my CPU cooking really.
> Also i remember seeing something like 140 amps or 140 watts, i don't remember which, and i thought that this is A LOT for the size of these surface areas the PC has (have you seen the size of a cable rated for 140 Amps?)
> 
> BTW, yesterday i was getting around 55c at 3.8GHz while gaming, but got 67c at 5x IntelBurnTest!
> 
> *I am getting errors when i try to post/edit/whatever. I reseted my Router which has given me a new IP (that's the type of ADSL i got), but still the same...*


OMG! I gotta make this joke! maybe adblock put a curse on ya for makin a suggestion to me a couple pages back when Idared complain about scripts/and crashes? Seriously, I have no clue. More problems with flash and java on this site maybe?


----------



## JohnnyG01

Well it seems to be the site faults, i have been visiting (keeping a tab permanently open actually) for some days now, everyday, and this is the first time i am getting these "We're sorry, but there's been an error in our system, and we can't complete your request." errors.

I closed tabs and reopened, logged out and in, restarted Waterfox/Router and still. Everything else (other sites) works fine of course.
IDK, maybe its something like site maintenance/updating/whatever? Maybe its something in my end/ISP that is affecting only the region where this sites servers are? I don't know, i'm not much of a web pages guy...

But i'm sure in a coupe of hours or tomorrow things will be ok again.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyG01*
> 
> Well it seems to be the site faults, i have been visiting (keeping a tab permanently open actually) for some days now, everyday, and this is the first time i am getting these "We're sorry, but there's been an error in our system, and we can't complete your request." errors.
> 
> I closed tabs and reopened, logged out and in, restarted Waterfox/Router and still. Everything else (other sites) works fine of course.
> IDK, maybe its something like site maintenance/updating/whatever? Maybe its something in my end/ISP that is affecting only the region where this sites servers are? I don't know, i'm not much of a web pages guy...
> 
> But i'm sure in a coupe of hours or tomorrow things will be ok again.


LOL, I tried to edit my last post to include the fact it told me the "Sorry,ect,ect,ect,..." when I posted, but it wouldn't let me post again. So I figured I'd try now.I'm thinking maybe maintenance also.Edit: Now seems fine.


----------



## schuck6566

Anyone interested,here's my e5450 on the ep35-ds3r by gigabyte. bios cpu voltage is 1.456* for max in system cpu voltage of 1.408 on a 3.91 clock. This is using 1066 memory with the memory multiplier [email protected] x's2.0 so after fsb/cpu overclock memory speed is 1064. Minimum cpu voltage drops to 1.344 underload @ times.


----------



## JohnnyG01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Anyone interested,here's my e5450 on the ep35-ds3r by gigabyte. bios cpu voltage is 1.456* for max in system cpu voltage of 1.408 on a 3.91 clock. This is using 1066 memory with the memory multiplier [email protected] x's2.0 so after fsb/cpu overclock memory speed is 1064. Minimum cpu voltage drops to 1.344 underload @ times.


1.456V sounds high but not unreasonably high to my *noob* ears, but that 60mV voltage drop (or Vdroop as you guys call it) under load is ridiculous for this type of boards!
I never understood how hardware of this tier, that can run to the GHz ranges and can control Vcore in 6.25mV steps (in my MB), can't afford a good enough feedback loop to keep that voltage within tighter values! Its crazy if you think about it really, from an electronics design standpoint....


----------



## Ophicleide

I've been reading a whole lot of this entire thread and it really got me into the whole mod. I ended up building a computer out of all used parts and I have everything up and running just nicely. I even got my x5460 to 3.9 Ghz and stable in most situations. Gaming performance has been a wonderful improvement as I can feel a huge difference from this pc vs a stock Pavilion I bought a couple years back. And it was an absolute blast, I didn't think I'd have this much fun putting all of this together and finding all of the parts to use! However, I have had nothing but issue after issue after issue with this pc and I'm wondering if anyone else has had a lot of issues along the way in building their LGA 771 to 775 builds.

This may not be the place to put up all of the issues I've encountered but I would like to see if it's me being ignorant on this build or if it's a common occurrence. Thanks!


----------



## JohnnyG01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ophicleide*
> 
> I've been reading a whole lot of this entire thread and it really got me into the whole mod. I ended up building a computer out of all used parts and I have everything up and running just nicely. I even got my x5460 to 3.9 Ghz and stable in most situations. Gaming performance has been a wonderful improvement as I can feel a huge difference from this pc vs a stock Pavilion I bought a couple years back. And it was an absolute blast, I didn't think I'd have this much fun putting all of this together and finding all of the parts to use! However, I have had nothing but issue after issue after issue with this pc and I'm wondering if anyone else has had a lot of issues along the way in building their LGA 771 to 775 builds.
> 
> This may not be the place to put up all of the issues I've encountered but I would like to see if it's me being ignorant on this build or if it's a common occurrence. Thanks!


My X5460 upgrade was smooth and easy, no issues at all.

Maybe a detailed description of your hardware/software and those issues you mention could help people to troubleshoot your problems









PS
That "stable in most situations" you mention could be the issue (amongst 100 other things ofc): a PC that crashes a lot can break an OS and make it behave weirdly... Also not all instabilities lead to crashes, borderline stability of memory can be unnoticed and cause no hard crashes, but it can corrupt OS and other files and create trouble (i speak from experience on this one)...


----------



## Ophicleide

It's all mostly been driver issues as well as many errors and just an overall stubborn OS.

1. Sound drivers absolutely fail after prolonged use of sound from any application on the computer. I can't even use any headsets and headphones only work for about 30 or so minutes before I have to completely restart the computer because nothing else fixes the sound. I've uninstalled and installed so many different drivers for so many different devices and nothing seems to work. I've given up on having reliable sound.

2. Browsers always fail after about 10 minutes of use also. They sometimes lock up and just close on their own. Doing anything that requires the browser to be open for extended periods of time is just impossible. This goes with every browser I've tried. (Chrome, Edge, Firefox)

3. Most games don't run longer than an hour without crashing. Whether the game is really intensive (APB Reloaded, Planetside 2, Fallout 4) or easier to handle (League of Legends, Mirrors edge, Team Fortress 2) They all crash within an hour regardless of what I'm doing.

4. Countless blue screens, all of different errors. Now I know some of the errors could be due to the overclocking and the incorrect balance of voltage to clock speed. I handled those and fixed them once I got the CPU at a stable setting. There are errors like Memory Management, System service exception, NTSF File System and a few others I can't remember. I've fixed most but some do still occur.

I did say that performance in games is very favorable but sometimes in certain games, the performance drops at a slow but steady decline until I reopen the game and it's back to normal. Some applications on the PC are just unresponsive sometimes. It's like a hit or miss if something is going to work or not.

I've ran extensive Memtests and never found an issue with the RAM.
I'm not able to completely update the system due to a windows update error 0x80070570 and I've tried many fixes but nothing has worked yet. Just adds to more quirks of this computer. The heat on this PC is very manageable I feel with the highest temps I'm reaching under max CPU load is about 68 degrees.

I'm using a GA-P35-DS3R rev 2.1
Xeon x5460
an old Hitachi HDD
Windows 10 64-bit
8 gigs of generic DDR2 800mhz
Corsair CX 500 PSU

The x5460 is clocked at 3.8 right now. I took it down from 4.0 a few days ago to see if that would help at all but it hasn't. The CPU voltage is set at 1.36 and it runs without having crashes due to under or overvoltage anymore.

I switch between a Zotac 650 Ti Synergy and a gigabyte windforce 660 to see if power is an issue. the 650 Ti only takes one 6 pin connector and the 660 takes 2. Neither has made much of a difference. I had a cheaper PSU powering all of this that was also 500w and figured that the CX500 would probably handle it a little better since I've been under an assumption of power errors causing some of the crashing. I just got it today but again it didn't fix very much.

If any of these can be resolved I would be so much happier with this build but so far it's just made me want to go back to my old desktop. I'm willing to do a clean reset of this PC if it means restoring some functionality!


----------



## JohnnyG01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ophicleide*
> 
> It's all mostly been driver issues as well as many errors and just an overall stubborn OS.
> 
> 1. Sound drivers absolutely fail after prolonged use of sound from any application on the computer. I can't even use any headsets and headphones only work for about 30 or so minutes before I have to completely restart the computer because nothing else fixes the sound. I've uninstalled and installed so many different drivers for so many different devices and nothing seems to work. I've given up on having reliable sound.
> 
> 2. Browsers always fail after about 10 minutes of use also. They sometimes lock up and just close on their own. Doing anything that requires the browser to be open for extended periods of time is just impossible. This goes with every browser I've tried. (Chrome, Edge, Firefox)
> 
> 3. Most games don't run longer than an hour without crashing. Whether the game is really intensive (APB Reloaded, Planetside 2, Fallout 4) or easier to handle (League of Legends, Mirrors edge, Team Fortress 2) They all crash within an hour regardless of what I'm doing.
> 
> 4. Countless blue screens, all of different errors. Now I know some of the errors could be due to the overclocking and the incorrect balance of voltage to clock speed. I handled those and fixed them once I got the CPU at a stable setting. There are errors like Memory Management, System service exception, NTSF File System and a few others I can't remember. I've fixed most but some do still occur.
> 
> I did say that performance in games is very favorable but sometimes in certain games, the performance drops at a slow but steady decline until I reopen the game and it's back to normal. Some applications on the PC are just unresponsive sometimes. It's like a hit or miss if something is going to work or not.
> 
> I've ran extensive Memtests and never found an issue with the RAM.
> I'm not able to completely update the system due to a windows update error 0x80070570 and I've tried many fixes but nothing has worked yet. Just adds to more quirks of this computer. The heat on this PC is very manageable I feel with the highest temps I'm reaching under max CPU load is about 68 degrees.
> 
> I'm using a GA-P35-DS3R rev 2.1
> Xeon x5460
> an old Hitachi HDD
> Windows 10 64-bit
> 8 gigs of generic DDR2 800mhz
> Corsair CX 500 PSU
> 
> The x5460 is clocked at 3.8 right now. I took it down from 4.0 a few days ago to see if that would help at all but it hasn't. The CPU voltage is set at 1.36 and it runs without having crashes due to under or overvoltage anymore.
> 
> I switch between a Zotac 650 Ti Synergy and a gigabyte windforce 660 to see if power is an issue. the 650 Ti only takes one 6 pin connector and the 660 takes 2. Neither has made much of a difference. I had a cheaper PSU powering all of this that was also 500w and figured that the CX500 would probably handle it a little better since I've been under an assumption of power errors causing some of the crashing. I just got it today but again it didn't fix very much.
> 
> If any of these can be resolved I would be so much happier with this build but so far it's just made me want to go back to my old desktop. I'm willing to do a clean reset of this PC if it means restoring some functionality!


Yep, that's a lot of issues alright









You said you made this PC using used parts, were these parts yours, do you know for a fact that they work on other PCs?
Do you have another CPU to test or did this rig worked with another CPU just fine before and then things got screwed after the Xeon install?
Did you yourself patch the microcodes in the BIOS or used some file you found somewere? Is the X5460 recognized as exactly that in the BIOS? Is that little sicker on the bottom of the CPU installed correctly and not messing up any close by 'pins'?
If you run your CPU 100% stock (all settings on 'Auto' and such) does the PC still behave the same? With all settings on 'Auto', does your CPU boot at 9,5x333 and 3.16GHz (use CPU-Z)?
What is your sound device, onboard or a extra card? If stand alone card, does it work fine on another PC with the same OS/drivers version?
What OS do you use? Is this a clean install? Did you try re-installing from scratch (format the drive!)? Have you tried another version of windows (i have ZERO experience with win10 personally)?
How "old" exactly is your Hitachi HDD? Are all the SMART values good? Any bad sectors?
Did you try removing and re-installing the various parts (memory, VGA and other cards etc)?

With so many issues, if these are ALL parts new to you (bought used and tested first time in this rig), then if re-installing Win/running CPU stock does not do it, then you need another similar generation PC to try the hardware pieces one by one and see if someone is causing all that mayhem...
Speaking of, from what i see yout Motherboard has only Solid Electrolytes caps on it, right?

*Edit:* What Frequency/Latencies/Voltage does your memory run on (even with CPU stock setup)? Are those values higher (lower in case of latencies) than the default (XMP/JEDEC/whatever) values of those sticks?
Although Memtest is pretty good finding memory errors, high mem overclock may cause issues...


----------



## stilskinz

Hello guys, i got it done! Damn i was sweating when i was cutting the socket for space, jeeez







But in the end...with stocks atm..



If i set the tjmaxx to 85c as said for the x5460 temps at idle sit around 25-30c and durring the stress test on the screenshot it was actualy 45, 48 on average with a max of 50c on core #2 with IBT. What do you think?

Nice that it worked, because when i was done with the socket cutting i put the cpu then immediately paste and the cooler, closed my case and was praying its gonna boot.







Got all the functionality thanks to @revhead so all the instructions and microcodes are there

Pretty nice start i must say...


----------



## JohnnyG01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilskinz*
> 
> Hello guys, i got it done! Damn i was sweating when i was cutting the socket for space, jeeez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the end...with stocks atm..
> 
> If i set the tjmaxx to 85c as said for the x5460 temps at idle sit around 25-30c and durring the stress test on the screenshot it was actualy 45, 48 on average with a max of 50c on core #2 with IBT. What do you think?
> 
> Nice that it worked, because when i was done with the socket cutting i put the cpu then immediately paste and the cooler, closed my case and was praying its gonna boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got all the functionality thanks to @revhead so all the instructions and microcodes are there
> 
> Pretty nice start i must say...


Good job









I can't find the pdf file atm (320032.pdf ?), but that Intel document had a bunch of listed Tjmax values for a lot of processors, and i think its the same data shown here.
I don't remember anything about the other CPU's, but the X54xx was listed for Tjmax=85 for sure, i am 100% (and somewhere in my backup files i got the pdf too).
The Intel Ark has the Tcase value (63c), that is not the same thing!
Also i can't say if RealTemp is configured correctly, because i use HWMonitor myself :/


----------



## Revhead

@stilskinz
Looks good. 85C correct. You're on your way!

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ophicleide*
> 
> It's all mostly been driver issues as well as many errors and just an overall stubborn OS.
> 
> 1. Sound drivers absolutely fail after prolonged use of sound from any application on the computer. I can't even use any headsets and headphones only work for about 30 or so minutes before I have to completely restart the computer because nothing else fixes the sound. I've uninstalled and installed so many different drivers for so many different devices and nothing seems to work. I've given up on having reliable sound.
> 
> 2. Browsers always fail after about 10 minutes of use also. They sometimes lock up and just close on their own. Doing anything that requires the browser to be open for extended periods of time is just impossible. This goes with every browser I've tried. (Chrome, Edge, Firefox)
> 
> 3. Most games don't run longer than an hour without crashing. Whether the game is really intensive (APB Reloaded, Planetside 2, Fallout 4) or easier to handle (League of Legends, Mirrors edge, Team Fortress 2) They all crash within an hour regardless of what I'm doing.
> 
> 4. Countless blue screens, all of different errors. Now I know some of the errors could be due to the overclocking and the incorrect balance of voltage to clock speed. I handled those and fixed them once I got the CPU at a stable setting. There are errors like Memory Management, System service exception, NTSF File System and a few others I can't remember. I've fixed most but some do still occur.
> 
> I did say that performance in games is very favorable but sometimes in certain games, the performance drops at a slow but steady decline until I reopen the game and it's back to normal. Some applications on the PC are just unresponsive sometimes. It's like a hit or miss if something is going to work or not.
> 
> I've ran extensive Memtests and never found an issue with the RAM.
> I'm not able to completely update the system due to a windows update error 0x80070570 and I've tried many fixes but nothing has worked yet. Just adds to more quirks of this computer. The heat on this PC is very manageable I feel with the highest temps I'm reaching under max CPU load is about 68 degrees.
> 
> I'm using a GA-P35-DS3R rev 2.1
> Xeon x5460
> an old Hitachi HDD
> Windows 10 64-bit
> 8 gigs of generic DDR2 800mhz
> Corsair CX 500 PSU
> 
> The x5460 is clocked at 3.8 right now. I took it down from 4.0 a few days ago to see if that would help at all but it hasn't. The CPU voltage is set at 1.36 and it runs without having crashes due to under or overvoltage anymore.
> 
> I switch between a Zotac 650 Ti Synergy and a gigabyte windforce 660 to see if power is an issue. the 650 Ti only takes one 6 pin connector and the 660 takes 2. Neither has made much of a difference. I had a cheaper PSU powering all of this that was also 500w and figured that the CX500 would probably handle it a little better since I've been under an assumption of power errors causing some of the crashing. I just got it today but again it didn't fix very much.
> 
> If any of these can be resolved I would be so much happier with this build but so far it's just made me want to go back to my old desktop. I'm willing to do a clean reset of this PC if it means restoring some functionality!


I'm using the EP35-DS3R http://www.gigabyte.com/products/comparison/list.aspx?ck=2&pids=2743,2746 Basicly the near as I can tell.I have an OLDER rev., but I encountered problems with it with my x5470 when I took the chip above 3.6x'sGHz MY board tends to drop alot of voltage the higher the clock, ESPECIALY over certain points.(the p35 chipset fsb "wall" ect,ect, theories)For whatever reason,it takes ALOT of juice with this board to run the 120watt x5000 series xeons overclocked on it. The e5450 I replaced the x5470 with is clocked @ 3.91volts stable using 1.456 in bios. Alot of my issues cleared up with a new/refurbished 520watt PSU and 4 matched sticks of 1066 ram.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilskinz*
> 
> Hello guys, i got it done! Damn i was sweating when i was cutting the socket for space, jeeez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the end...with stocks atm..
> 
> 
> 
> If i set the tjmaxx to 85c as said for the x5460 temps at idle sit around 25-30c and durring the stress test on the screenshot it was actualy 45, 48 on average with a max of 50c on core #2 with IBT. What do you think?
> 
> Nice that it worked, because when i was done with the socket cutting i put the cpu then immediately paste and the cooler, closed my case and was praying its gonna boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got all the functionality thanks to @revhead so all the instructions and microcodes are there
> 
> Pretty nice start i must say...


NICE!!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyG01*
> 
> Good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find the pdf file atm (320032.pdf ?), but that Intel document had a bunch of listed Tjmax values for a lot of processors, and i think its the same data shown here.
> I don't remember anything about the other CPU's, but the X54xx was listed for Tjmax=85 for sure, i am 100% (and somewhere in my backup files i got the pdf too).
> The Intel Ark has the Tcase value (63c), that is not the same thing!
> Also i can't say if RealTemp is configured correctly, because i use HWMonitor myself :/


Here's a link to the comment I posted awhile back with all the xeon tjmaxx temps from the 2008 intel pdf.http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/9980#post_25351999 Hope it helps everyone! (I didn't know some l series were only 70degree for example)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ophicleide*
> 
> It's all mostly been driver issues as well as many errors and just an overall stubborn OS.
> 
> 1. Sound drivers absolutely fail after prolonged use of sound from any application on the computer. I can't even use any headsets and headphones only work for about 30 or so minutes before I have to completely restart the computer because nothing else fixes the sound. I've uninstalled and installed so many different drivers for so many different devices and nothing seems to work. I've given up on having reliable sound.
> 
> 2. Browsers always fail after about 10 minutes of use also. They sometimes lock up and just close on their own. Doing anything that requires the browser to be open for extended periods of time is just impossible. This goes with every browser I've tried. (Chrome, Edge, Firefox)
> 
> 3. Most games don't run longer than an hour without crashing. Whether the game is really intensive (APB Reloaded, Planetside 2, Fallout 4) or easier to handle (League of Legends, Mirrors edge, Team Fortress 2) They all crash within an hour regardless of what I'm doing.
> 
> 4. Countless blue screens, all of different errors. Now I know some of the errors could be due to the overclocking and the incorrect balance of voltage to clock speed. I handled those and fixed them once I got the CPU at a stable setting. There are errors like Memory Management, System service exception, NTSF File System and a few others I can't remember. I've fixed most but some do still occur.
> 
> I did say that performance in games is very favorable but sometimes in certain games, the performance drops at a slow but steady decline until I reopen the game and it's back to normal. Some applications on the PC are just unresponsive sometimes. It's like a hit or miss if something is going to work or not.
> 
> I've ran extensive Memtests and never found an issue with the RAM.
> I'm not able to completely update the system due to a windows update error 0x80070570 and I've tried many fixes but nothing has worked yet. Just adds to more quirks of this computer. The heat on this PC is very manageable I feel with the highest temps I'm reaching under max CPU load is about 68 degrees.
> 
> I'm using a GA-P35-DS3R rev 2.1
> Xeon x5460
> an old Hitachi HDD
> Windows 10 64-bit
> 8 gigs of generic DDR2 800mhz
> Corsair CX 500 PSU
> 
> The x5460 is clocked at 3.8 right now. I took it down from 4.0 a few days ago to see if that would help at all but it hasn't. The CPU voltage is set at 1.36 and it runs without having crashes due to under or overvoltage anymore.
> 
> I switch between a Zotac 650 Ti Synergy and a gigabyte windforce 660 to see if power is an issue. the 650 Ti only takes one 6 pin connector and the 660 takes 2. Neither has made much of a difference. I had a cheaper PSU powering all of this that was also 500w and figured that the CX500 would probably handle it a little better since I've been under an assumption of power errors causing some of the crashing. I just got it today but again it didn't fix very much.
> 
> If any of these can be resolved I would be so much happier with this build but so far it's just made me want to go back to my old desktop. I'm willing to do a clean reset of this PC if it means restoring some functionality!


FYI, I also suffered randon crashes @ 1 point, it turned out the psu wasn't up to the job. Here's an example of what my rig looked like @ 3.64 voltage wise.
These voltages are IN WINDOWS/O.S so U need to set appropriately in bios to get these.(see pics,)

EIST is OFF!


----------



## stilskinz

@schuck6566, Yeah, i already bumped into that post on this topic of tjmaxx via google, that's how i knew to set 85c.

So any starting points for a bit of oc, mby a starting voltage increase or just pull up the freq on stock vCore and see if it boots at 3.6GHz altought i doubt it. Aida64 says that my Core Voltage is at ~1.168v. CPU VID is 1.2375v at max multi since atm i have c1e enabled so my xeon goes down to x6 multi when not stressed. Should i disable that c1e if i want to overclock? I know there is quite of debate concerning that function.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilskinz*
> 
> @schuck6566, Yeah, i already bumped into that post on this topic of tjmaxx via google, that's how i knew to set 85c.
> 
> So any starting points for a bit of oc, mby a starting voltage increase or just pull up the freq on stock vCore and see if it boots at 3.6GHz altought i doubt it. Aida64 says that my Core Voltage is at ~1.168v. CPU VID is 1.2375v at max multi since atm i have c1e enabled so my xeon goes down to x6 multi when not stressed. Should i disable that c1e if i want to overclock? I know there is quite of debate concerning that function.


I haven't had any issue with the c1e making a difference since it seems to clock DOWN when idle then resume to the SET clock speeds. I may be wrong, and I;m sure others will be quick to correct .







basic rules,higher volts = higher temps. Chip is made to run @ up to 1.32x volts at standard clock,so higher clocks MAY need higher voltages. ALSO, more & faster going through your ram,you may need to up the voltage on it also.(be careful,you CAN cook memory"let's get baked...") LOL best idea,is move in increments. until unstable, then get stable and move again. I'd try something in the 3.3's first.(that's the next cpu speed up 3.33) get stable,then advance to 3.4,3.43,3.45until U reach a setting that won't pass a stress test. THEN up the cpu voltage 1 or 2 notchages and try again.







I believe the 1.2375 is around the default bios setting for the cpu voltage.the max according to intel is 1.3500 but that's for base clock. If you want to set the voltage manually use something near that to get your overclocking started,U may have to raise it, but if you don't clock too high U may even be able to lower it to lower temps & still keep a stable clock. Depends what speed you're after.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ophicleide*
> 
> It's all mostly been driver issues as well as many errors and just an overall stubborn OS.
> 
> 1. Sound drivers absolutely fail after prolonged use of sound from any application on the computer. I can't even use any headsets and headphones only work for about 30 or so minutes before I have to completely restart the computer because nothing else fixes the sound. I've uninstalled and installed so many different drivers for so many different devices and nothing seems to work. I've given up on having reliable sound.
> 
> 2. Browsers always fail after about 10 minutes of use also. They sometimes lock up and just close on their own. Doing anything that requires the browser to be open for extended periods of time is just impossible. This goes with every browser I've tried. (Chrome, Edge, Firefox)
> 
> 3. Most games don't run longer than an hour without crashing. Whether the game is really intensive (APB Reloaded, Planetside 2, Fallout 4) or easier to handle (League of Legends, Mirrors edge, Team Fortress 2) They all crash within an hour regardless of what I'm doing.
> 
> 4. Countless blue screens, all of different errors. Now I know some of the errors could be due to the overclocking and the incorrect balance of voltage to clock speed. I handled those and fixed them once I got the CPU at a stable setting. There are errors like Memory Management, System service exception, NTSF File System and a few others I can't remember. I've fixed most but some do still occur.
> 
> I did say that performance in games is very favorable but sometimes in certain games, the performance drops at a slow but steady decline until I reopen the game and it's back to normal. Some applications on the PC are just unresponsive sometimes. It's like a hit or miss if something is going to work or not.
> 
> I've ran extensive Memtests and never found an issue with the RAM.
> I'm not able to completely update the system due to a windows update error 0x80070570 and I've tried many fixes but nothing has worked yet. Just adds to more quirks of this computer. The heat on this PC is very manageable I feel with the highest temps I'm reaching under max CPU load is about 68 degrees.
> 
> I'm using a GA-P35-DS3R rev 2.1
> Xeon x5460
> an old Hitachi HDD
> Windows 10 64-bit
> 8 gigs of generic DDR2 800mhz
> Corsair CX 500 PSU
> 
> The x5460 is clocked at 3.8 right now. I took it down from 4.0 a few days ago to see if that would help at all but it hasn't. The CPU voltage is set at 1.36 and it runs without having crashes due to under or overvoltage anymore.
> 
> I switch between a Zotac 650 Ti Synergy and a gigabyte windforce 660 to see if power is an issue. the 650 Ti only takes one 6 pin connector and the 660 takes 2. Neither has made much of a difference. I had a cheaper PSU powering all of this that was also 500w and figured that the CX500 would probably handle it a little better since I've been under an assumption of power errors causing some of the crashing. I just got it today but again it didn't fix very much.
> 
> If any of these can be resolved I would be so much happier with this build but so far it's just made me want to go back to my old desktop. I'm willing to do a clean reset of this PC if it means restoring some functionality!


The 660 windforce pulls some power! 300watts compared to 110 from the other. My 950 only pulls 125 and I had issues with a generic 500 watt when I was O.C.ing the 5470.That's why I got the 520 watt with seperate rails.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> The 660 windforce pulls some power! 300watts compared to 110 from the other. My 950 only pulls 125 and I had issues with a generic 500 watt when I was O.C.ing the 5470.That's why I got the 520 watt with seperate rails.


put a overclocked 480 on it and watch that psu go up in flames


----------



## Silkstone

Hi all. So glad I found dead this thread. I was going to throw away my old motherboard and ram to upgrade my HTPC, but this mod Los like it will save me a lot.

I have a quick question before I make the plunge. Would it be better to go for an E5450 C0 or E5440 E0? I really want to overclock, but I know that I'm going to be limited with a corsair air 240 case and smaller heatsink so I'm thinking I'll be temp limited In my efforts.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silkstone*
> 
> Hi all. So glad I found dead this thread. I was going to throw away my old motherboard and ram to upgrade my HTPC, but this mod Los like it will save me a lot.
> 
> I have a quick question before I make the plunge. Would it be better to go for an E5450 C0 or E5440 E0? I really want to overclock, but I know that I'm going to be limited with a corsair air 240 case and smaller heatsink so I'm thinking I'll be temp limited In my efforts.


I don't know what all gear U have,but took a look @ the 240 case. It looks like it's REALLY friendly to the AIO water cooling set ups. I have a 120mm aio on my e5450.Single fan & radiator attach to case,2 hoses run to cooling block that mounts on cpu like conventional cooler. even with air, U should be fine with the e5450 (either co or eo) in that case because it's a lower wattage cpu to start.(80watt) Most of the older quads were either 95,or 120 watt @ least. leave your Motherboard specs,ect., and I and others will be glad to offer advice.(Some here may even offer to add the xeon codes to the bios for ya.)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> put a overclocked 480 on it and watch that psu go up in flames


Ummm, amd's RX480? or a GTX480? Either way, the same psu is running my GTX970 quite well,so it shows how the newer nvidia's are using less power to do more.And the new GTX1060 actually uses less then my 970 and out performs by about 10-20% depending on the rig and game. My GTX970 compared to a GTX480--->http://www.game-debate.com/gpu/index.php?gid=2488&gid2=376&compare=geforce-gtx-970-msi-gaming-4gb-edition-vs-geforce-gtx-480


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Ummm, amd's RX480? or a GTX480? Either way, the same psu is running my GTX970 quite well,so it shows how the newer nvidia's are using less power to do more.And the new GTX1060 actually uses less then my 970 and out performs by about 10-20% depending on the rig and game. My GTX970 compared to a GTX480--->http://www.game-debate.com/gpu/index.php?gid=2488&gid2=376&compare=geforce-gtx-970-msi-gaming-4gb-edition-vs-geforce-gtx-480


gtx 480 lmao


----------



## stilskinz

Well a short omg for me. I just got back to the pc, still didnt overclock, and the pc was frozen...damn.. Then i had multiple issues getting it to boot back up again, no beep during boots etc....system was totally unstable









I dunno what the hell happend, but i bumped the voltage to the cpu at 1.3 something...now i forgot, next voltage is 1.5 so there are no 1.4s or something like that. Whats funny is that in any of the programs i have cpu vCore reporting a 1.112v, strange ? and i also disabled c1e for now. What on earth is going on? Im afraid mby some of the pins got screwed, plz let it not be that.

Im writing from this very pc atm since i finally got it to not freeze, either during boot or during the 1st min inside windows... so sad...although it can freeze at any moment mby..

Dunno if its an accident, but i've put my case horizontal while it was working and just got to move it vertical, as it should stand and when i got back to the keyboard, windows was frozen..oh god...

Like im even passing a IBT atm with HIGH stress on RAM and its not freezing while horizontal atm, im just afraid of puting my case vertical now...i bet i didnt cut plastic right and somehow the cpu looses contact or something ???


----------



## Ophicleide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyG01*
> 
> Yep, that's a lot of issues alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said you made this PC using used parts, were these parts yours, do you know for a fact that they work on other PCs?
> Do you have another CPU to test or did this rig worked with another CPU just fine before and then things got screwed after the Xeon install?
> Did you yourself patch the microcodes in the BIOS or used some file you found somewere? Is the X5460 recognized as exactly that in the BIOS? Is that little sicker on the bottom of the CPU installed correctly and not messing up any close by 'pins'?
> If you run your CPU 100% stock (all settings on 'Auto' and such) does the PC still behave the same? With all settings on 'Auto', does your CPU boot at 9,5x333 and 3.16GHz (use CPU-Z)?
> What is your sound device, onboard or a extra card? If stand alone card, does it work fine on another PC with the same OS/drivers version?
> What OS do you use? Is this a clean install? Did you try re-installing from scratch (format the drive!)? Have you tried another version of windows (i have ZERO experience with win10 personally)?
> How "old" exactly is your Hitachi HDD? Are all the SMART values good? Any bad sectors?
> Did you try removing and re-installing the various parts (memory, VGA and other cards etc)?
> 
> With so many issues, if these are ALL parts new to you (bought used and tested first time in this rig), then if re-installing Win/running CPU stock does not do it, then you need another similar generation PC to try the hardware pieces one by one and see if someone is causing all that mayhem...
> Speaking of, from what i see yout Motherboard has only Solid Electrolytes caps on it, right?
> 
> *Edit:* What Frequency/Latencies/Voltage does your memory run on (even with CPU stock setup)? Are those values higher (lower in case of latencies) than the default (XMP/JEDEC/whatever) values of those sticks?
> Although Memtest is pretty good finding memory errors, high mem overclock may cause issues...


Yes every part from this PC is used. The only thing that isn't used is the CPU cooler. But I've tested every piece in this system and I do have a cheap 775 CPU that I found on ebay (E8400). I used it to install windows and these issues were present but I didn't think much of them as I figured it was just because not all drivers were up to date yet.

The X5460 is recognized in the BIOS and I went over the sticker on the back of the CPU with a magnifying glass and it's damn near perfectly on those two pins. I used the tools from delidded to install the microcodes.
I'm about to put the CPU stock after I'm finished typing this and see how it performs after awhile. Performance is going to drop but I'll at least get to see if it doesn't crash as much or at all.*

The sound device on this PC is all integrated.

This Hitachi hard drive is about 9 years old and I did a clean install of windows 8.1 and upgraded to Windows 10. I've been thinking about resetting the OS and just keeping it at 8.1 to see if that would help with anything.
I've just done some tests and I found some damaged areas on the hard drive. Also when doing a disk checkup the test would not complete due to read errors. And I just found 2 unstable sectors. Do you think this could be a reason why most of my drivers are broken?

As for the RAM, the default multiplier was 2.4 putting the clock on the sticks to 934 I think is what it was. And I've ran tests with just one stick in at a time. I've reinstalled graphics drivers as well multiple times.

*I made the multiplier 2.0 and had the clocks normal at 800Mhz so I'm going to leave the CPU at 3.8 for awhile and see if that helped.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ophicleide*
> 
> Yes every part from this PC is used. The only thing that isn't used is the CPU cooler. But I've tested every piece in this system and I do have a cheap 775 CPU that I found on ebay (E8400). I used it to install windows and these issues were present but I didn't think much of them as I figured it was just because not all drivers were up to date yet.
> 
> The X5460 is recognized in the BIOS and I went over the sticker on the back of the CPU with a magnifying glass and it's damn near perfectly on those two pins. I used the tools from delidded to install the microcodes.
> I'm about to put the CPU stock after I'm finished typing this and see how it performs after awhile. Performance is going to drop but I'll at least get to see if it doesn't crash as much or at all.*
> 
> The sound device on this PC is all integrated.
> 
> This Hitachi hard drive is about 9 years old and I did a clean install of windows 8.1 and upgraded to Windows 10. I've been thinking about resetting the OS and just keeping it at 8.1 to see if that would help with anything.
> I've just done some tests and I found some damaged areas on the hard drive. Also when doing a disk checkup the test would not complete due to read errors. And I just found 2 unstable sectors. Do you think this could be a reason why most of my drivers are broken?
> 
> As for the RAM, the default multiplier was 2.4 putting the clock on the sticks to 934 I think is what it was. And I've ran tests with just one stick in at a time. I've reinstalled graphics drivers as well multiple times.
> 
> *I made the multiplier 2.0 and had the clocks normal at 800Mhz so I'm going to leave the CPU at 3.8 for awhile and see if that helped.


When I was running my 800meg ram I had to use the 2.0 multi. Auto(2.4) was too high for the ram. You may need to download the audio drivers for the board from gigabyte if possible(must likely windows vista or 7) and install them on yours in Compat Mode on Windows 10. I would definately swap HDD's if it's showing that many issues.I have a video card installed and use hdmi for my audio so can't really say too much.(nvidia).... Ok, just looked,nvidia HDMI,and seperate high def audio device and spdif the latter have drivers from microsoft dated 2015 installed by windows. I don't USE them so don't know if they'd crash like yours or not.(few times I have,sounds been good with head phones or dvi/audio jack hook up.)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilskinz*
> 
> Well a short omg for me. I just got back to the pc, still didnt overclock, and the pc was frozen...damn.. Then i had multiple issues getting it to boot back up again, no beep during boots etc....system was totally unstable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno what the hell happend, but i bumped the voltage to the cpu at 1.3 something...now i forgot, next voltage is 1.5 so there are no 1.4s or something like that. Whats funny is that in any of the programs i have cpu vCore reporting a 1.112v, strange ? and i also disabled c1e for now. What on earth is going on? Im afraid mby some of the pins got screwed, plz let it not be that.
> 
> Im writing from this very pc atm since i finally got it to not freeze, either during boot or during the 1st min inside windows... so sad...although it can freeze at any moment mby..
> 
> Dunno if its an accident, but i've put my case horizontal while it was working and just got to move it vertical, as it should stand and when i got back to the keyboard, windows was frozen..oh god...
> 
> Like im even passing a IBT atm with HIGH stress on RAM and its not freezing while horizontal atm, im just afraid of puting my case vertical now...i bet i didnt cut plastic right and somehow the cpu looses contact or something ???


Ck all your connections inside,make sure all the screws are snug in the standoffs ect., make sure no sata cable is loose or "flakey/iffy" also,make sure no fans are acting different in 1 position from the other.(Had a dell sff with a cpu cooling fan that was on it's way out,would run fine upright,but lay it down & blades just sat & looked @ ya) also ck your psu plugs & fans and connectors. LOL, had a "short" 1 time that was me not pushing the cord all the way into the psu,It would get hit or bumped and be just enough for a power outage effect. you can also ck for too much/not enough paste on the cpu or see if some slopped over when the cooler installed. If you have voltage control on your ram, try bumping it up a hair. (If ram is 1.8 volt sticks,try setting 1.9 in bios ) also,when running,go to device manager and make sure processor is showing xeon with drivers for it,& look for any yello exclamation marks/triangles that need drivers updated ect. Also,if it's in ahci mode,you MAY need to switch to sata legacy/ide. Ck your task manager for "system interupts" also.If using more then 20% of cpu usage,ther's an issue.(most likely hardware)


----------



## JohnnyG01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilskinz*
> 
> ..........................


*WARNING:* The following coming from a *NOVICE* overclocker:
About the C1E thing, in my X5460 rig (that has a different chipset MB) i could use the feature up to ~3.8GHz OC, after that i had stability issues that went away as soon as i disabled C1E. Your PC may behave differently however, so i suggest going the conventional (?) way:

-Disable C1E, Spread Spectrum, set PCIE=100 and all that "usual" OC-related jaz.
-Start gradually increasing CPU clocks (FSB) with loosest possible memory settings (low Freq,/high timings) on each step.
-Once you get to a speed that you can't boot to Windows/PC crashes, increase Vcore by the smallest step possible and try again. Repeat until stable (within reason ofc!)
-When you find the highest clocks you can go (with reasonable temps/Vcore/whatever you like), start trying tighter memory settings (higher frequence / lower timings).
-You can try raising a bit the DRAM voltage also, but be aware that you can kill your mem more easily than your CPU that way (RAM chips don't have any thermal protection build into them), so use caution: read about what your 'safe' max voltage should be (for example most 1.5V sticks can go to 1.6V without issues (short term at least) if your case isn't boiling hot inside...

That way you can gradually achieve the highest CPU/mem OC combo configuration you think its ok, limited ofc by your chip, MB, cooling performance, PSU, amount of Trolls in the case, ect...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ophicleide*
> 
> Yes every part from this PC is used. The only thing that isn't used is the CPU cooler. But I've tested every piece in this system and I do have a cheap 775 CPU that I found on ebay *(E8400). I used it to install windows and these issues were present* but I didn't think much of them as I figured it was just because not all drivers were up to date yet.
> 
> The X5460 is recognized in the BIOS and I went over the sticker on the back of the CPU with a magnifying glass and it's damn near perfectly on those two pins. I used the tools from delidded to install the microcodes.
> I'm about to put the CPU stock after I'm finished typing this and see how it performs after awhile. Performance is going to drop but I'll at least get to see if it doesn't crash as much or at all.*
> 
> The sound device on this PC is all integrated.
> 
> This Hitachi hard drive is about 9 years old and I did a clean install of windows 8.1 and upgraded to Windows 10. I've been thinking about resetting the OS and just keeping it at 8.1 to see if that would help with anything.
> *I've just done some tests and I found some damaged areas on the hard drive. Also when doing a disk checkup the test would not complete due to read errors. And I just found 2 unstable sectors.* Do you think this could be a reason why most of my drivers are broken?
> 
> As for the RAM, the default multiplier was 2.4 putting the clock on the sticks to 934 I think is what it was. And I've ran tests with just one stick in at a time. I've reinstalled graphics drivers as well multiple times.
> 
> *I made the multiplier 2.0 and had the clocks normal at 800Mhz so I'm going to leave the CPU at 3.8 for awhile and see if that helped.


This information does not help with the problem here:

First of all *you have a failing HDD, get rid of that ASAP* and be aware that any data inside can be corrupted including applications, installed or not, in .msi or XXX installer.exe are not to be trusted and need to be deleted and replaced with new fiels! *This is important, you can't use a corrupted driver file or a Win10 image file that rests on Bad Sectors!*
A HDD that has started to show Bad Sectors is a ticking bomb and your data is not safe in there. How long until it dies? Who knows, it might be a week or a year, but it will fail and it will keep increasing those Bad Sectors...

Next thing is that the system was "broken" even with that C2D CPU as you said, so this is not an issue of "Xeon on s775 MB" in the first place. Its something wrong with your rig.

First of all make sure that the pieces are compatible, double check, it is not that hard








For me, first step is removing (plus cleaning?) and re-installing *every piece of hardware there is* (CPU/Memory sticks/ALL PSU connectors/everything!), and then using a disk/usb/whatever with Windows XXX *that you know installed just fine on another PC and worked fine 1000%*
I don't care if Bill Gates got his money, i only care that this exact medium with WinX on it has been installed and worked fine before, and it's not a random image i downloaded yesterday.
Needless to say that any overclock is out of the question at this point, not until EVERYTHING is working 100% good when stock...

If this does not work or you still get errors during or after Windows install, then you either have a bad piece of hardware, or an incompatible configuration.
I would remove one part at a time to see when the troubles stop, or migrate parts one by one in another (working) PC if possible to test them.

In best case it can be as easy as the memory sticks in the wrong slots, or inappropriate sticks (like ones using 256MB chips on them or whatever), or a bad fitting of ANY of the various parts.
In worst case scenario, it can be a bad MB or PSU i'm afraid...


----------



## Silkstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I don't know what all gear U have,but took a look @ the 240 case. It looks like it's REALLY friendly to the AIO water cooling set ups. I have a 120mm aio on my e5450.Single fan & radiator attach to case,2 hoses run to cooling block that mounts on cpu like conventional cooler. even with air, U should be fine with the e5450 (either co or eo) in that case because it's a lower wattage cpu to start.(80watt) Most of the older quads were either 95,or 120 watt @ least. leave your Motherboard specs,ect., and I and others will be glad to offer advice.(Some here may even offer to add the xeon codes to the bios for ya.)


Thanks for the advice. The E5450 is available locally, so I'll go with that then. I'd love to put the chip under water, but i'm trying for a cheap upgrade. When I phase out my 2500K, i'll likely migrate the AIO from that to my HTPC.

At the moment, I have an E3110 on a p5k-vm with stock cooling. It'll do 3.35 Ghz @ 70 C full load (IBT), but i'm going to be getting this: http://www.idcooling.com/Product/detail/id/47/name/SE-903

My motherboard isn't the best at overclocking, but I've gotten my E3110 (E0) to 4Ghz with a big CM V8 cooler. I'm just hoping the C0 stepping chips don't put out too much more heat than the E0's

Thanks for the offer on the bios. It think I modified it already, but would really appreciate a double check as this is the first time doing it.

p5k-vm-modified.zip 641k .zip file


----------



## stilskinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Ck all your connections inside,make sure all the screws are snug in the standoffs ect., make sure no sata cable is loose or "flakey/iffy" also,make sure no fans are acting different in 1 position from the other.(Had a dell sff with a cpu cooling fan that was on it's way out,would run fine upright,but lay it down & blades just sat & looked @ ya) also ck your psu plugs & fans and connectors. LOL, had a "short" 1 time that was me not pushing the cord all the way into the psu,It would get hit or bumped and be just enough for a power outage effect. you can also ck for too much/not enough paste on the cpu or see if some slopped over when the cooler installed. If you have voltage control on your ram, try bumping it up a hair. (If ram is 1.8 volt sticks,try setting 1.9 in bios ) also,when running,go to device manager and make sure processor is showing xeon with drivers for it,& look for any yello exclamation marks/triangles that need drivers updated ect. Also,if it's in ahci mode,you MAY need to switch to sata legacy/ide. Ck your task manager for "system interupts" also.If using more then 20% of cpu usage,ther's an issue.(most likely hardware)


Ye when i noticed that vertical/horizontal problem i removed the cooler and there was just it seems so much excessive paste.







And i actually thought i put a small amount of it, but somehow while being vertical the paste went so much down that it passed the cpu and the cooler surface which it seems made a problem. I reapplied less paste now and left it overnight in horizontal position so the paste hardens with the surface first before having gravity issues, hope that fixes it. At least now also durring this overnight session it didint freeze at all, so i guess that 99% it.


----------



## Revhead

@silkstone
Read up on the correct way to apply thermal compound. A thin line across the top of the CPU that you DON'T spread out. Then get yourself a proper bracket to attach the cooler instead of the silly plastic pins that Intel provides. You can pick them up for a song on fleaBay. These two things together lowered the temps on my P5Q by 10C.
You had some of the codes in your BIOS but not all of them. The following has all of the codes for 45mm Xeon added.

p5k-vm-checked.zip 641k .zip file


----------



## Silkstone

Awesome. Thanks. I'd just added the E5450 to the bios as that is the chip I've just ordered









My E3110 is lapped to a copper mirror shine with a smidgeon of thermal compound. The stock heatsink is just really bad, it's a low profile piece of aluminum, no copper








I just got a better one to replace it and I'm going to add a delta to it. Hopefully, it will then perform much better.

I'm getting excited waiting for the E5450. I love tinkering with old stuff and making it 'new' again. The only think I am slightly nervous about is cutting off the plastic stubs on the mobo. One slip and it bent pins and dead motherboard.


----------



## stilskinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> @silkstone
> Read up on the correct way to apply thermal compound. A thin line across the top of the CPU that you DON'T spread out. Then get yourself a proper bracket to attach the cooler instead of the silly plastic pins that Intel provides. You can pick them up for a song on fleaBay. These two things together lowered the temps on my P5Q by 10C.
> You had some of the codes in your BIOS but not all of them. The following has all of the codes for 45mm Xeon added.
> 
> p5k-vm-checked.zip 641k .zip file


I did read up, i applied thermal compound many times, i even knew that this particular mx-2 has a characteristic to spread more then usual but hell i made a mistake







I don't have anything from intel, its a custom cooler design with a backplate. http://www.lc-power.com/en/product/power-supplies/lc-cc-120/

So it seems in the end that was the problem, the compound just went all over the place , so right now should i flash my bios with what u uploaded for me with the added codes or just leave it now as it works like this. In any case thanks for the upload, il make sure to have that one ready in case of anything bad happens again


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silkstone*
> 
> Awesome. Thanks. I'd just added the E5450 to the bios as that is the chip I've just ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My E3110 is lapped to a copper mirror shine with a smidgeon of thermal compound. The stock heatsink is just really bad, it's a low profile piece of aluminum, no copper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a better one to replace it and I'm going to add a delta to it. Hopefully, it will then perform much better.
> 
> I'm getting excited waiting for the E5450. I love tinkering with old stuff and making it 'new' again. The only think I am slightly nervous about is cutting off the plastic stubs on the mobo. One slip and it bent pins and dead motherboard.


You'll be right.
Don't try and cut the tabs with the mobo in the case. Much easier on the table.
Turn it around so you are cutting towards yourself or whatever feels comfortable. Get a pair of those magnifying glasses if you're eyesight isn't good (great for applying the sticker to the CPU).
Use a sharp utility knife with a blade that doesn't flex. One of those with double ended replaceable blades. We call them Stanley knives. I think this point is important.
Then line up the tab and apply firm but even pressure downwards rather than using a cutting motion. Tab should come off fairly easily.
Get rid of the piece you've just cut off then check to see whether any part of the tab remains. If so trim it back.
Whatever you do don't rush it. You've got all day. Try to keep cutting motion to a minimum and make sure you keep the blade vertical and apply pressure downwards or outwards towards the edge of the socket - never towards the pins. That way if you slip the pins are not in danger.
Then rotate the board and do the other side.
When you're done try the CPU for fit. It should drop in easily without any obstruction.
Job done!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silkstone*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. The E5450 is available locally, so I'll go with that then. I'd love to put the chip under water, but i'm trying for a cheap upgrade. When I phase out my 2500K, i'll likely migrate the AIO from that to my HTPC.
> 
> At the moment, I have an E3110 on a p5k-vm with stock cooling. It'll do 3.35 Ghz @ 70 C full load (IBT), but i'm going to be getting this: http://www.idcooling.com/Product/detail/id/47/name/SE-903
> 
> My motherboard isn't the best at overclocking, but I've gotten my E3110 (E0) to 4Ghz with a big CM V8 cooler. I'm just hoping the C0 stepping chips don't put out too much more heat than the E0's
> 
> Thanks for the offer on the bios. It think I modified it already, but would really appreciate a double check as this is the first time doing it.
> 
> p5k-vm-modified.zip 641k .zip file


just make sure to measure with the board in case from top of cpu towards side panel to make sure panel will open & close with cooler on.(I bought a evo 212 and the side panel on 1 case misses closing by less then 1/2 inch,cooling pipes stick out)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilskinz*
> 
> I did read up, i applied thermal compound many times, i even knew that this particular mx-2 has a characteristic to spread more then usual but hell i made a mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have anything from intel, its a custom cooler design with a backplate. http://www.lc-power.com/en/product/power-supplies/lc-cc-120/
> 
> So it seems in the end that was the problem, the compound just went all over the place , so right now should i flash my bios with what u uploaded for me with the added codes or just leave it now as it works like this. In any case thanks for the upload, il make sure to have that one ready in case of anything bad happens again


Rev made that bios up for Silkstone, unless your running a p5k-vm also, stick with the bios that was already done. Wrong bios/board lies brick. Just open cpu-z to see if sse4.1 is enabled on yours. I'll post what it should look like.


----------



## stilskinz

Nah ok, its fine. I just messed up who was replying to who haha, this thread is on fire


----------



## Silkstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> You'll be right.
> Don't try and cut the tabs with the mobo in the case. Much easier on the table.
> Turn it around so you are cutting towards yourself or whatever feels comfortable. Get a pair of those magnifying glasses if you're eyesight isn't good (great for applying the sticker to the CPU).
> Use a sharp utility knife with a blade that doesn't flex. One of those with double ended replaceable blades. We call them Stanley knives. I think this point is important.
> Then line up the tab and apply firm but even pressure downwards rather than using a cutting motion. Tab should come off fairly easily.
> Get rid of the piece you've just cut off then check to see whether any part of the tab remains. If so trim it back.
> Whatever you do don't rush it. You've got all day. Try to keep cutting motion to a minimum and make sure you keep the blade vertical and apply pressure downwards or outwards towards the edge of the socket - never towards the pins. That way if you slip the pins are not in danger.
> Then rotate the board and do the other side.
> When you're done try the CPU for fit. It should drop in easily without any obstruction.
> Job done!


Thanks for the advice. I was going to use a pair of nail clippers in there and then tidy it with a Stanley knife. Unfortunately, it's difficult to find the strong-box cutter types (that you pictured) hence the nail-clippers first.

On the day of the mod, I'll take a look at the board and figure out which way will work best.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silkstone*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I was going to use a pair of nail clippers in there and then tidy it with a Stanley knife. Unfortunately, it's difficult to find the strong-box cutter types (that you pictured) hence the nail-clippers first.
> 
> On the day of the mod, I'll take a look at the board and figure out which way will work best.


Home depot,Lowes, hardware stores,walmart in some places carry them. they're also known as carpet knives,& box cutters.Became harder to find them after 9/11.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scritous*
> 
> *EDIT: I will try to update microcode tomorrow.*
> *EDIT 2: Didn't work.*
> 
> Guys, I need you help so much. I have a problem. Let me tell you. First my specs:
> 
> Core2 Duo E4600 + Foxconn G31MXP + DDR2 2GB 667MHz RAM
> 
> I think that's enough. My problem is when I attach the Xeon E5450, my PC won't boot at all. Fans turns and stop. Nothing happen. But everything is okay with E4600.
> 
> Then I tried E5450 on Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo with same parts, I mean RAM, GPU, PSU are same. And it worked. So I need your help.
> 
> My BIOS is updated? Yes. It's latest version, 861F1P08, just updated it.
> My PSU isn't enough? My PSU worked with GA-G41M-Combo.
> My RAMs has any problem? Worked with GA-G41M-Combo
> My GPU? Aame. Worked at all.
> My Foxconn have any problem with old CPU? No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what to do. I would be very thankful if you help me. Thank you for reading my story.
> 
> *EDIT: I will try to update microcode tomorrow.*
> *EDIT 2: Didn't work.*


Some thoughts,Did you CLEAR the CMOS before attempting to start with the xeon?, Ram,is it 1x2Gb or 2x1Gb? If 2x1Gb, try getting it to post with just ONE stick installed,try different sticks in different slots.GPU,on-board or discreate? ALSO,sometimes just re-seating the xeon can make a difference.(the pins have to line up with the holes in the adaptor,if a hair crooked,the pin doesn't make contact)


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scritous*
> 
> *EDIT: I will try to update microcode tomorrow.*
> *EDIT 2: Didn't work.*
> 
> Guys, I need you help so much. I have a problem. Let me tell you. First my specs:
> 
> Core2 Duo E4600 + Foxconn G31MXP + DDR2 2GB 667MHz RAM
> 
> I think that's enough. My problem is when I attach the Xeon E5450, my PC won't boot at all. Fans turns and stop. Nothing happen. But everything is okay with E4600.
> 
> Then I tried E5450 on Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo with same parts, I mean RAM, GPU, PSU are same. And it worked. So I need your help.
> 
> My BIOS is updated? Yes. It's latest version, 861F1P08, just updated it.
> My PSU isn't enough? My PSU worked with GA-G41M-Combo.
> My RAMs has any problem? Worked with GA-G41M-Combo
> My GPU? Aame. Worked at all.
> My Foxconn have any problem with old CPU? No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what to do. I would be very thankful if you help me. Thank you for reading my story.
> 
> *EDIT: I will try to update microcode tomorrow.*
> *EDIT 2: Didn't work.*


Try flashing this BIOS with the correct microcodes added and see if it makes any difference? Also as @schuck said clear CMOS and set to defaults before booting with new CPU, then once you are up and running boot into Windows with optomized settings before going any further.
Also I make note of the fact your board supports up to 800Mhz memory so that is going to limit your overclock. If you are lucky you might get 900 out of it (2x450) which will give you an OC of 4.Ghz (9x450).

861F1P08MOD.zip 456k .zip file


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scritous*
> 
> Guys, I did everything you said already. I just found that I have missing mosfet capasitor on my motherboard. I dont know it's the reason of the problem but I gave up already. I'm gonna sell this and buy another second hand mobo.


Seems several people had capacitor issues with those boards... ---> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/697324-FOXCONN-G31-MXP-capacitor-replacement


----------



## TeiX

Hello yet again

just a question that has been irking me bit after dealing with getting the xeon ot work(it does for most part)

it's the following:

both single and multi tread performance are where they should imo however the cpu seems ot struggle in mantaining that performance after some time in load, most noticeably according tothe owner of the system) during games ( where the framerate seems to drop after a fewm inutes of gameplay and the gpu is more than capable ) and benchmarking(notably the cpu Z test where its own stress test stuggles ot mantain a consistent score where it occasionally dips ot under 1000)

checking device manager greets one with this



notice the status of the cpu, no clue if its related :\

the property windows gives out a code 32

"Foi desativado um controlador (serviço) para este dispositivo. Um controlador alternativo pode fornecer esta funcionalidade. (Código 32)"
(roughly translates to :a controller(service) has been disabled for this device, an alternate controller may provide this functionality(code 32)

bit clueless at what function may be missing hereand/or if its affecting or causing the issue.

EDIT:a note Getting the xeon to work properly at 1st invovled a registry change in the Hkey_local_machine/system/currentcontrolset/services/intelppm in the Start entry(that had a default of 3 and had ot be changed ot 4, intel ppm for what i can tell relates to the intel's power managenemt shannanigans but having it on defautl crippled the cpu)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeiX*
> 
> Hello yet again
> 
> just a question that has been irking me bit after dealing with getting the xeon ot work(it does for most part)
> 
> it's the following:
> 
> both single and multi tread performance are where they should imo however the cpu seems ot struggle in mantaining that performance after some time in load, most noticeably according tothe owner of the system) during games ( where the framerate seems to drop after a fewm inutes of gameplay and the gpu is more than capable ) and benchmarking(notably the cpu Z test where its own stress test stuggles ot mantain a consistent score where it occasionally dips ot under 1000)
> 
> checking device manager greets one with this
> 
> 
> 
> notice the status of the cpu, no clue if its related :\
> 
> the property windows gives out a code 32
> 
> "Foi desativado um controlador (serviço) para este dispositivo. Um controlador alternativo pode fornecer esta funcionalidade. (Código 32)"
> (roughly translates to :a controller(service) has been disabled for this device, an alternate controller may provide this functionality(code 32)
> 
> bit clueless at what function may be missing hereand/or if its affecting or causing the issue.
> 
> EDIT:a note Getting the xeon to work properly at 1st invovled a registry change in the Hkey_local_machine/system/currentcontrolset/services/intelppm in the Start entry(that had a default of 3 and had ot be changed ot 4, intel ppm for what i can tell relates to the intel's power managenemt shannanigans but having it on defautl crippled the cpu)


Ok, did you try downloading xeon drivers from intel's web site? Also,the drops can be caused by ram also.I encountered smoother frame rates when I swapped my mixxed pc6400 ram for matched ram @ 1066MHz. Even with every thing else set the same, the better ram gave better OVERALL performance. I was using the SAME amount (8Gb) of the 800MHz ram but they were mixxed makes(2x2Gb of 2 makes),& before THAT,I had all mixxed of three makes and couldn't even get a stable overclock! Many things can play a part in performance,not just the cpu.Did U try upping the voltage to the northbridge,southbridge,& ram by any chance? or are you still using stock voltages on those also? It's called tweaking for a reason.







to keep the 5000+ in the multi core test,I had to close GOG,Steam,and EVGA's card controler.WITH all those,it was pushing low 4000's dropping into upper 3000's.


----------



## TeiX

messing around with the generic driver(processr.sys) still gives the same issue, tho they works as is for regular usage

also was not aware intel had their own drivers and trying ot search those just yields no results other than the Core utility drivers

it could very reasonably be a memory issue but i cant test it sadly as i dont have access ot other ddr3 modules here right now(and the mobo is already iffiy with ddr3 compatibility being a Combo board) tho if its trced to it it would be simple ot solve, although its weird that the issues only shows as sporadic drops

on another note this is the closest explanation of what happens to the system under load(video aint mine but its a similar issue), the actual systemn is running the xeon along with 4 gb of ddr3-1333(single module) and a 560ti, before the nthe same system was running a core 2 duo there were no such issue(tho framerate was siginficantly lower)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeiX*
> 
> messing around with the generic driver(processr.sys) still gives the same issue, tho they works as is for regular usage
> 
> also was not aware intel had their own drivers and trying ot search those just yields no results other than the Core utility drivers
> 
> it could very reasonably be a memory issue but i cant test it sadly as i dont have access ot other ddr3 modules here right now(and the mobo is already iffiy with ddr3 compatibility being a Combo board) tho if its trced to it it would be simple ot solve, although its weird that the issues only shows as sporadic drops
> 
> on another note this is the closest explanation of what happens to the system under load(video aint mine but its a similar issue), the actual systemn is running the xeon along with 4 gb of ddr3-1333(single module) and a 560ti, before the nthe same system was running a core 2 duo there were no such issue(tho framerate was siginficantly lower)


It can be the game also, note overwatch, it's able to run on dual core cpu(i3) but the minimum requires @ least 4 Gb ram to play, and recommended is @ least 6Gb ram. 4Gb ram doesn't do much for most p.c. games today. http://www.game-debate.com/games/index.php?g_id=20810&game=Overwatch or even worse... Quantum Break, goes from 3.2 GHZ i5 quad with 8Gb ram as minimum, to 3.6GHz i7 with 16Gb ram as recommended! http://www.game-debate.com/games/index.php?g_id=8075&game=Quantum%20Break If it starts using more then U have,it's gonna use the page filoe on the disk, THAT will cause frame drops also because it's writing back & forth to the drive in game.


----------



## TeiX

the thnig is it does the same on ANY game or otherwise " heavy" aplication and in the case of OW not even the lowset of the lowest setting spare the system of having issues, weird when the exact same system but under a e6320 could run it just fine

the main point is the system is being unable to sustain proper performance and im at wits end with it due otthat.

(also i made sure ot exclude the gpu as the issue attemped ot run it the same gpu on my own personal system, an Fx 8350 platform with no issues)

EDIT: one note here..the NB heatsinks and the few mosfets i found get rather hot is it possible that the prolbme lies with the mobo not being able ot supply the cpu and gpu properly?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeiX*
> 
> the thnig is it does the same on ANY game or otherwise " heavy" aplication and in the case of OW not even the lowset of the lowest setting spare the system of having issues, weird when the exact same system but under a e6320 could run it just fine
> 
> the main point is the system is being unable to sustain proper performance and im at wits end with it due otthat.
> 
> (also i made sure ot exclude the gpu as the issue attemped ot run it the same gpu on my own personal system, an Fx 8350 platform with no issues)
> 
> EDIT: one note here..the NB heatsinks and the few mosfets i found get rather hot is it possible that the prolbme lies with the mobo not being able ot supply the cpu and gpu properly?


Okm U keep stressing how the e6320 ran on that equipment just fine,ect,ect,. The e6320 only has a 1.86 GHz, FSB 266 MHz, L2 4 MB, TDP 65 Watt. TOTAL FSB is 1066. Your xeon is 1366 which is what your memory is able to OVERCLOCK to. FSB is able to reach 1366 also. BTW, according to this,your board CAN handle 8Gb of ram. maybe the faster cpu is an issue with the ram speed? Maybe that board would just be happier with a Q6700? I don't know what else to suggest. Here's a page on your board. http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-MSI/G41M-P33_Combo.html


----------



## Revhead

@TeiX

It could be your power supply, particularly if you are having problems under load.
What model is it and how much current does it supply on the 12v rail? The Xeon will be drawing more current than the Core 2 you were running on the board before.
Then again the G41 chipset is not noted for its overclocking ability. You'd be better off in the long run getting a good P45 board.
FYI I just replaced my PSU for the second time. I had a Cooler Master 500W - you'd think more than enough for the job - but further investigation revealed it supplies 360W on the 2x12v rails combined, even though it shows 20A for each rail in the specs. 360W equates to just 30A and my card requires 36A.
Fingers crossed the Antec 650W I have now goes the distance. I've already blown up a 750W Silverstone


----------



## TeiX

the psu is a Xfx Xt 500W (Bronze), http://xfxforce.com/en-us/products/xt-series-bronze-full-wired/xt-series-500w-psu-80-bronze-p1-500b-xtfr

the single 12 v rail is capable of supposedly 38 A @ 465 W, if that in indeed the case then i have made am istake by taking the X5450 instead of the E5450 :\ with its higher TDP, but if that's the case i cant act until i'm absolutely sure that the reason otherwise this can get pricey fast while chasing ghosts

@schuck6566

the ram module on this thing has is rated as ddr3 1333 forthe mobo it is indeed an oc but the system defaults to that value unless i set another another fsbram ratio(currently it has the ratio ot place it at 1066, issue still remains), tho the NB does get a bit HOt either way


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> @TeiX
> 
> It could be your power supply, particularly if you are having problems under load.
> What model is it and how much current does it supply on the 12v rail? The Xeon will be drawing more current than the Core 2 you were running on the board before.
> Then again the G41 chipset is not noted for its overclocking ability. You'd be better off in the long run getting a good P45 board.
> FYI I just replaced my PSU for the second time. I had a Cooler Master 500W - you'd think more than enough for the job - but further investigation revealed it supplies 360W on the 2x12v rails combined, even though it shows 20A for each rail in the specs. 360W equates to just 30A and my card requires 36A.
> Fingers crossed the Antec 650W I have now goes the distance. I've already blown up a 750W Silverstone


My sympathies, I buggered a p5e-vm board somehow bewteen the cooler standoffs,atx extension,nvidia driver with windows 10 being buggy,and psu being old.Each was causing a problem,and now the board detects a new cpu every boot.Won't save cpu settings no matter WHAT processor is installed.(metal standoffs for the evo212 seem to have scored the board,I'm wondering if maybe it's damaged circuits)







That's why I have the Gigabyte board now.


----------



## TeiX

Update:

The old CPU (E6320) does work properly and responds correctly under load(even overclocked to 2.3 GHZ), this does indeed seem to suggest the mobo cant take the additional tdp the Xeon X5450 has(e6320 has a 65W tdp)

This is a darn shame tbh but sadly i'm the one at fault here for gonig with the X version


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeiX*
> 
> Update:
> 
> The old CPU (E6320) does work properly and responds correctly under load(even overclocked to 2.3 GHZ), this does indeed seem to suggest the mobo cant take the additional tdp the Xeon X5450 has(e6320 has a 65W tdp)
> 
> This is a darn shame tbh but sadly i'm the one at fault here for gonig with the X version


I hate 2 be a jerk, but if you're having this much trouble, why not go with something like the q6700 for the upgrade? they go used anywhere from 15 to 30 dollars U.S., have a base clock of 2.66Ghz and fsb is 1066. Granted,it's power is 95 watts, but it's still lower then the x5450, AND it's a 65nm chip like the e6320 that works so well. Maybe part of the issue is the 45nm not playing nice? http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Core_2/Intel-Core%202%20Quad%20Q6700%20HH80562PH0678MK%20(BX80562Q6700).html EDIT: Don't shoot me! I totaly aprove of the mod! Sometimes it's just easier to go with what may work then keep trying to second guess when the item's not @ hand.







2nd Edit: Has anyone ck'd to see if the chip is being throttled for thermal reasons? I have options in my bios that will control chip voltage & speed "According to Demand AND TEMPERATURE!" If the temp reaches a certain point, it throttles the voltage back when this is enabled.


----------



## TeiX

that's an easy response

i do not own this system, this was somethnig i was doing for someone that was tight on a budget so just gave them my old pc with a few upgrades in it(the xeon , a 560 ti and a new psu) ot make the experience minimally enjoyable

if push comes ot shove ill throw money t this thing and get a core 2 quad, but it's still a pain in the bum









as for that 2nd edit:havent seen anythnig similar in the BIOS other than the C state functions and the C1E, while the voltage control options have "Auto" defauts and the chip felt like it was massively throttled even on a cold boot


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeiX*
> 
> that's an easy response
> 
> i do not own this system, this was somethnig i was doing for someone that was tight on a budget so just gave them my old pc with a few upgrades in it(the xeon , a 560 ti and a new psu) ot make the experience minimally enjoyable
> 
> if push comes ot shove ill throw money t this thing and get a core 2 quad, but it's still a pain in the bum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for that 2nd edit:havent seen anythnig similar in the BIOS other than the C state functions and the C1E, while the voltage control options have "Auto" defauts and the chip felt like it was massively throttled even on a cold boot


re-reading,I suggest if your gonna keep trying to upgrade that system, U @ least drop 10-12 bucks on a 4Gb stick of ram online. That will give it the dual channel memory AND make it less of a bottle neck.Either way it could use it & it's the cheapest thing to start with.(I noticed U said U only had the 1 stick when we were suggesting testing it.)


----------



## TeiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I hate 2 be a jerk, but if you're having this much trouble, why not go with something like the q6700 for the upgrade? they go used anywhere from 15 to 30 dollars U.S., have a base clock of 2.66Ghz and fsb is 1066. Granted,it's power is 95 watts, but it's still lower then the x5450, AND it's a 65nm chip like the e6320 that works so well. Maybe part of the issue is the 45nm not playing nice? http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Core_2/Intel-Core%202%20Quad%20Q6700%20HH80562PH0678MK%20(BX80562Q6700).html EDIT: Don't shoot me! I totaly aprove of the mod! Sometimes it's just easier to go with what may work then keep trying to second guess when the item's not @ hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd Edit: Has anyone ck'd to see if the chip is being throttled for thermal reasons? I have options in my bios that will control chip voltage & speed "According to Demand AND TEMPERATURE!" If the temp reaches a certain point, it throttles the voltage back when this is enabled.


just a final question then

Q6600, q6700 or attempt ot go for the low tdp version of the xeon the E5450?(since the cpu works otherwise it has ot be a tdp issue along with the gpu drawing al ot harder, hence evne if the psu was the issue it might draw lee on the E chip)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeiX*
> 
> just a final question then
> 
> Q6600, q6700 or attempt ot go for the low tdp version of the xeon the E5450?(since the cpu works otherwise it has ot be a tdp issue along with the gpu drawing al ot harder, hence evne if the psu was the issue it might draw lee on the E chip)


Ummm, I think I may have found your problem. Your board(according to MSI) is limited to 95 watt or less cpu's.• Supports Intel® Core 2 Quad/Core 2 Duo based processors in LGA775 package.
• Supports Intel® Yorkfield, Wolfdale in the LGA775 package.
• Supports Intel® next generation 45nm multi-core processors
• Supports FSB 1333/1066/800 MHz.
• Supports VRD 11.1 standard.
• Supports FMB [email protected] EVERY cpu listed as compat,is 95watt or less. https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/G41M-P33.html#support-cpu So if you wanna try the e5450(3.0GHz),it's a nice chip, or the [email protected] 2.66Ghz for a little under 30 with shipping, or the q9550 for around 40ish with shipping (2.83GHz) I would also drop another 10 or15 bucks on a second 4Gb stick of ram so it can take advantage of the dual channel DDR3. There's @ least 4 e5450's going for 25 or less with shipping as I type if U decide to go that route.


----------



## TeiX

oh that is on my list already justm aking sure i wont get shafted again







, and at least the E chip seems ot enjoy a lower tdp than even the regular quad core along with a better multiplier for any potential boosting thru OC

all its needed now is ot resell the x5450 so its not a complete loss


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeiX*
> 
> oh that is on my list already justm aking sure i wont get shafted again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and at least the E chip seems ot enjoy a lower tdp than even the regular quad core along with a better multiplier for any potential boosting thru OC
> 
> all its needed now is ot resell the x5450 so its not a complete loss


The only reason I even threw the 6700 in there besides price was because it's the same fsb and a 65nm cpu (the same as the core2duo that was working already) figured it was less to narrow down if there was still an issue.


----------



## TeiX

well..yeah









but the board does support a bunch of of 1333 fsb cpu by defautlk so that isnt what concerns one here

the issue was the drops and the severe NB overheat that do seems to stem of the overly high TDP so gonig the lowest tdp chip possible ot be safe


----------



## Revhead

@TeiX

Odd. Delidded reports success with the X5450, but then it reports the board as having a TDP of up to 120W - when clearly this is wrong.
Either way the E5450 is a safer bet. Don't know why you went for the X5450 in the first place. Get the E0 SLBBM stepping - it's the better overclocker.
It can be frustrating but relax and try to enjoy the journey because it's the fun part.


----------



## TeiX

will do









maybe the dellided page could use some updates tho


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeiX*
> 
> will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the dellided page could use some updates tho


I just double ck'd 'cause I saw I posted msi's page for the g41m-p33, but the g41m-p33Combo has the SAME specs cpu,voltage and memory wise. Just in-case U wanna ck 4 yourself. https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/G41M-P33-Combo.html#hero-specification They both list KINGSTON KVR1066D3N7/4G 4GB in 2 slots as working. anf the p33 ALSO list some other 4GB DDR3 ram also.(probably tested more/later) But it should also work fine on the combo.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> @TeiX
> 
> Odd. Delidded reports success with the X5450, but then it reports the board as having a TDP of up to 120W - when clearly this is wrong.
> Either way the E5450 is a safer bet. Don't know why you went for the X5450 in the first place. Get the E0 SLBBM stepping - it's the better overclocker.
> It can be frustrating but relax and try to enjoy the journey because it's the fun part.


LOL, I don't know WHERE they got the info for on the G41M series, I don't think it was MSI. I just left a comment for them with the link to 1 of the boards they said they couldn't find the list of cpu's for.This whole series has the cpu's listed on each page as a seperate link for each board. and both they listed as 120watt,show as • Supports Intel® Core 2 Quad/Core 2 Duo based processors in LGA775 package.
• Supports Intel® Yorkfield, Wolfdale in the LGA775 package.
• Supports Intel® next generation 45nm multi-core processors
• Supports FSB 1333/1066/800 MHz.
• Supports VRD 11.1 standard.
• Supports FMB [email protected] <

??? and NO supported cpu is over 95watt. No Extremes @ 130watt,ect,ect,. Near as I can tell that basicly saying supports up to 95watt cpu?


----------



## Revhead

Yes. That's what FMB [email protected] means - support for CPUs up to 95w. Google it.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## TeiX

the memory thing is a bit iffy since they havent really updated thosel ists ot account for bios updates, and the last update this board had to its bios was on 2014, with all the change logs till then just reporting " improved memory compatibility"


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Yes. That's what FMB [email protected] means - support for CPUs up to 95w. Google it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


LOL, it was late when I serched it & I was only turning up boards,processors,and tech sheets in foreign language with that as part of the description.(used yahoo & bing @ the time) So I took a wild guess.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeiX*
> 
> the memory thing is a bit iffy since they havent really updated thosel ists ot account for bios updates, and the last update this board had to its bios was on 2014, with all the change logs till then just reporting " improved memory compatibility"


Right,but we know it handles 4GB sticks,they have them listed. I believe it's dealing with your 1333 either by deffaulting to 1066,or recognising it just fine as is.Either way,1 more stick of the SAME SPEED/timings would help.(U want it 2 match) Edit: My Starswarm results on my ep35 board with the e5450 clock to 3.91 and 8GB ram, gtx950 settings on igh and disply 1824x1026.

starswarm.txt 2k .txt file
 P.S. Starswarm is made by and based on the same engine as ashes of the singularity. It doesn't seem to have DX12 support though..


----------



## schuck6566

For those new to computer mods/adding changing hardware ect., you may wonder does heat REALLY make that much of a difference? I had nothing else to do today,so was trying to tweak my xeon/gtx950 build a little.After replacing evga's oftware with MSI Afterburner,I added a few megs to the gpu core clock,and ran Furmark stresstester. Surprissingly it was giving a nice steady 66FPS with a dip to 65 and spike to 67. This was until the card reached 70degreesC. @ that point it LOST 1 degree on all three places consistantly. This is on a card made to operate up to 80 degrees quiet with no issues.The fans start kicking in around mid to upper 60's and kept it around 72-74. Now if the video card looses 1 FPS while still 25 degree below max temp for the chip(nvidia gtx950 max temp95) then maybe we should all be taking temps into account also when ck'n frame drops ect.







Peace & respect!


----------



## TeiX

my own case wasnt a matter of oc..just a cpu that was drawing way too much power from the mobo :|

(UPDATE : the New cpu and ram have been ordered, decided on a E5450 hoping the 80W tdp doesnt cause the mobo to freakout)


----------



## PooPipeBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeiX*
> 
> my own case wasnt a matter of oc..just a cpu that was drawing way too much power from the mobo :|
> 
> (UPDATE : the New cpu and ram have been ordered, decided on a E5450 hoping the 80W tdp doesnt cause the mobo to freakout)


The 80W TDP is really good. My E5450 is overclocked to 3.6GHz but it's idling at 23 degrees C, it's hard to believe that it's even related to the X54xx processors.


----------



## Revhead

@TeiX

What ram have you ordered?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PooPipeBoy*
> 
> The 80W TDP is really good. My E5450 is overclocked to 3.6GHz but it's idling at 23 degrees C, it's hard to believe that it's even related to the X54xx processors.


I read alot about the e series being chips that failed testing @ the 120 watt stage, ect,ect. Now I checked deeper outta curiousity, they were actually more expensive chips then the same x series chip(e5450=969.00list,x5450=912.00 list) the e5450 has a HIGHER max temp(67 compared to x5450's 63) here's comments from INTEL'S community on the difference.







https://communities.intel.com/thread/2632 They actually state that basicly the only reason to choose the x5450 over the e5450 is for a cheaper part.







EDIT: BTW, my e5450 is OC'd to 3.91 and I have it on 24/7. I have c1e turned on which allows it to clock down while idle and it runs fine. Over clock is stable with C1E on.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Here's the full lowdown on my reluctant-to-overclock-far system:
> 
> Motherboard: P5B Deluxe/WiFi-AP
> BIOS 1238 (Beta) with latest microcodes for 775 and 771
> 
> Processor: E5450 E0 Stepping
> 
> CPU Frequency / Multiplier: 3.60 GHz / 9
> 
> Memory: 2 x 2GB Buffalo Firestix rated 1066 5-5-5-15 at 2.1v, set to 800 4-4-4-12 at 2.1v
> 
> *BIOS settings:*
> 
> Advanced / Jumperfree Configuration
> 
> AI Tuning [Manual]
> CPU Frequency [400] "FSB" (100-650)
> DRAM Frequency [DDR2-800MHz] FSBRAM ratio of 1:1
> PCI Express Frequency [101] Prevents PCI frequency from changing with "FSB", 101 selected for known issue if set to 100 or auto, that wrecks graphics performance
> PCI Clock Synchronisation Mode [33.33MHz]
> Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> Memory Voltage [2.10V]
> CPU Vcore Voltage [1.3625V]
> FSB Termination Voltage [1.4V] Options are [1.200V] [1.300V] [1.400V] [1.450V]
> NB Vcore [1.45] Options are [1.25V] [1.45V] [1.55V] [1.65V]
> SB Vcore (SATA, PCIE) [1.60V] Options are [1.50V] [1.60V] [1.70V] [1.80V]
> ICH Chipset Voltage [Auto] Options are [1.057V] [1.215V]
> 
> Advanced / CPU Configuration
> 
> CPU Ratio Setting [Auto] (change of CPU multiplier option)
> C1E Support [Enabled]
> Max CPUID Value Limit [Disabled]
> Vanderpool Technology [Disabled]
> CPU TM function [Enabled]
> Execute Disable Bit [Enabled]
> Intel® Speedstep Tech. [Enabled]
> 
> Advanced / Chipset / North Bridge
> 
> Memory Remap Feature [Enabled]
> Configure DRAM Timing by SPD [Disabled]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [4]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [4]
> DRAM RAS# Precharge [4]
> DRAM RAS# Activate to Precha [12]
> DRAM Write Recovery Time [5]
> DRAM TRFC [35] Critical for stability it appears, this is the absolute lowest it wants to be when overclocking the CPU. The only higher setting on this board is [42]
> DRAM TRRD [10]
> Rank Write to Read Delay [10]
> Read to Precharge Delay [10]
> Write to Precharge Delay [10]
> Static Read Control [Auto]
> 
> Current performance:


Hello, I wanted to ask you if you think it would be worth it for me to upgrade my P5B Deluxe to a Xeon? It currently is my support system (like a tech station) so it see's no real work, such as gaming. However I do like it to be as snappy as possible when its being used. I am no stranger to Xeons as I have one in my Rampage III Extreme since 2014 (X5650). But considering how cheap these Xeons are I am thinking of doing the same thing to my P5B. I am currently using a C2D E6700 and no overclocking at all.

The RAM I am working with is 2x2gb GSkill "F2-6400CL5D-4GBPQ" (DDR2-800 5-5-5-15 1.8v-1.9v). I do not care to have more ram, 4GB is plenty for email and flashing firmware onto devices, lol, its even enough for the occasional youtube video and Windows 10 runs perfectly on it as-is.
I am thinking of getting the X5450, or X5460 because I do not see the benefit of the E series, and prefer the extra umph. I would like to run 3.6Ghz maybe, but stock is OK too. I also have a BFG 650I Ultra (Same as EVGA 650i Ultra, both manufactured by Foxxcon) and will do the E series on that one of course (for the 80 TDP). But the P5B can handle up to 130 TDP, so I want the X series.

Will I see a noticeable difference in simple snappiness of apps/programs? On my Rampage III I saw a massive difference going from the 930 quad to the Xeon hexa, so that is what I am wondering here too. Thanks for any advice or tips on the P5B Deluxe.

Oh, I almost forgot do you still have the updated BIOS for your P5B? Might as well ask that as well, lol.









To anyone else, what are the highest quality stickers for this mod? Still the ones listed on the OP?


----------



## PooPipeBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I read alot about the e series being chips that failed testing @ the 120 watt stage, ect,ect. Now I checked deeper outta curiousity, they were actually more expensive chips then the same x series chip(e5450=969.00list,x5450=912.00 list) the e5450 has a HIGHER max temp(67 compared to x5450's 63) here's comments from INTEL'S community on the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://communities.intel.com/thread/2632 They actually state that basicly the only reason to choose the x5450 over the e5450 is for a cheaper part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: BTW, my e5450 is OC'd to 3.91 and I have it on 24/7. I have c1e turned on which allows it to clock down while idle and it runs fine. Over clock is stable with C1E on.


Yeah in the binning process I think Intel selects the chips that run cooler or are more reliable and labels those as Xeons, so the 80W chips would've had to been the best of the best.
You wouldn't know it on Ebay though, I think the E5472 is actually $5 cheaper than the X5472.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Hello, I wanted to ask you if you think it would be worth it for me to upgrade my P5B Deluxe to a Xeon? It currently is my support system (like a tech station) so it see's no real work, such as gaming. However I do like it to be as snappy as possible when its being used. I am no stranger to Xeons as I have one in my Rampage III Extreme since 2014 (X5650). But considering how cheap these Xeons are I am thinking of doing the same thing to my P5B. I am currently using a C2D E6700 and no overclocking at all.
> 
> The RAM I am working with is 2x2gb GSkill "F2-6400CL5D-4GBPQ" (DDR2-800 5-5-5-15 1.8v-1.9v). I do not care to have more ram, 4GB is plenty for email and flashing firmware onto devices, lol, its even enough for the occasional youtube video and Windows 10 runs perfectly on it as-is.
> I am thinking of getting the X5450, or X5460 because I do not see the benefit of the E series, and prefer the extra umph. I would like to run 3.6Ghz maybe, but stock is OK too. I also have a BFG 650I Ultra (Same as EVGA 650i Ultra, both manufactured by Foxxcon) and will do the E series on that one of course (for the 80 TDP). But the P5B can handle up to 130 TDP, so I want the X series.
> 
> Will I see a noticeable difference in simple snappiness of apps/programs? On my Rampage III I saw a massive difference going from the 930 quad to the Xeon hexa, so that is what I am wondering here too. Thanks for any advice or tips on the P5B Deluxe.
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot do you still have the updated BIOS for your P5B? Might as well ask that as well, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To anyone else, what are the highest quality stickers for this mod? Still the ones listed on the OP?


Absolutely upgrade. I found a huge difference in performance to a processor similar to yours. The computer runs really well, and with a fairly cheap cooler and a crappy case the E5450 runs really cool even with a 20% overclock. I chose that processor because I knew my case ventilation was rubbish. If your cooling is better I'd go for a faster processor- the X5460 is the same price for example and about 5% quicker, the X5470 is about 10% faster but double the price. I bought a couple of stickers from a UK based seller and they both looked of very good quality. I flashed to the most recent BIOS and updated all the microcodes. If you come across any quirks or difficulties with this board give me a shout on here, as I've probably already blundered through the same issues.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Absolutely upgrade. I found a huge difference in performance to a processor similar to yours. The computer runs really well, and with a fairly cheap cooler and a crappy case the E5450 runs really cool even with a 20% overclock. I chose that processor because I knew my case ventilation was rubbish. If your cooling is better I'd go for a faster processor- the X5460 is the same price for example and about 5% quicker, the X5470 is about 10% faster but double the price. I bought a couple of stickers from a UK based seller and they both looked of very good quality. I flashed to the most recent BIOS and updated all the microcodes. If you come across any quirks or difficulties with this board give me a shout on here, as I've probably already blundered through the same issues.


Awesome man. The post before yours seems to suggest that the E series is binned better. I wonder if that is true? I always thought X was faster then E, at least it looks like that on the Alphabet if your traveling to the right, LOL. Now I am wondering what the differences are other than TDP.

I found some stickers at eBay because the link in the OP was broken for me. I hope they are OK. Oh, ok so I better figure out how to flash microcodes then before I do this. I think my 650i Ultra already has them thankfully though, but pretty sure the P5B does not.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Awesome man. The post before yours seems to suggest that the E series is binned better. I wonder if that is true? I always thought X was faster then E, at least it looks like that on the Alphabet if your traveling to the right, LOL. Now I am wondering what the differences are other than TDP.
> 
> I found some stickers at eBay because the link in the OP was broken for me. I hope they are OK. Oh, ok so I better figure out how to flash microcodes then before I do this. I think my 650i Ultra already has them thankfully though, but pretty sure the P5B does not.


The E series E5450 is the superior chip to the X5450 in that it provides the same performance at 2/3 of the wattage, which means lower heat and potentially greater overclocking headroom as a result. Are the chips simply the best examples of the same silicon or is there more to it? I'm not sure that was ever confirmed. The X5460 and X5470 have higher multipliers however, so at equivalent FSBs you'll get better performance. My P5B Deluxe (and most I read about) doesn't like running quad chips beyond 400/1600, but your mileage may vary- but expect higher multi chips to have the distinct overclocking advantage. Delidded has a good guide to flashing the microcodes.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Awesome man. The post before yours seems to suggest that the E series is binned better. I wonder if that is true? I always thought X was faster then E, at least it looks like that on the Alphabet if your traveling to the right, LOL. Now I am wondering what the differences are other than TDP.
> 
> I found some stickers at eBay because the link in the OP was broken for me. I hope they are OK. Oh, ok so I better figure out how to flash microcodes then before I do this. I think my 650i Ultra already has them thankfully though, but pretty sure the P5B does not.


If you open this link, it's an actual Intel site discussing the difference between the e5450 and the x5460 & x5450. One question answered is i have a customer asking for the difference between x5450 and e5450.
aside from the power, is there any other difference?
what is the benefit of getting the 120W x5450 as to the 80W e5450?
why make a 120W version of a processor when it would perform the same asa chip that would consume only 80W?
we hope to convince them to get the x5450 since the e5450 is no longer on stock.hope to hear from you soon. thanks.







https://communities.intel.com/thread/2632


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Well guys, now I easily see the benefits of the E series. Thanks to your simple explanations and my desire for a low wattage system anyway, I think I would prefer the E5450 in this P5B. My Rampage III Extreme is for the performance chips, but this P5B is just a secondary support machine.

I will order two of them sometime today, thanks.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> If you open this link, it's an actual Intel site discussing the difference between the e5450 and the x5460 & x5450. One question answered is i have a customer asking for the difference between x5450 and e5450.
> aside from the power, is there any other difference?
> what is the benefit of getting the 120W x5450 as to the 80W e5450?
> why make a 120W version of a processor when it would perform the same asa chip that would consume only 80W?
> we hope to convince them to get the x5450 since the e5450 is no longer on stock.hope to hear from you soon. thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://communities.intel.com/thread/2632


To be fair the link still contains speculation on the manufacturing differences: "because they are more difficult/complex to manufacture" in reference to E5450. Are they really more complex or difficult to manufacture??


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Well guys, now I easily see the benefits of the E series. Thanks to your simple explanations and my desire for a low wattage system anyway, I think I would prefer the E5450 in this P5B. My Rampage III Extreme is for the performance chips, but this P5B is just a secondary support machine.
> 
> I will order two of them sometime today, thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Well guys, now I easily see the benefits of the E series. Thanks to your simple explanations and my desire for a low wattage system anyway, I think I would prefer the E5450 in this P5B. My Rampage III Extreme is for the performance chips, but this P5B is just a secondary support machine.
> 
> I will order two of them sometime today, thanks.


Owning that board and that chip it runs at 3.6 at such a low temp I think we could safely both go with the higher frequency/higher power chips with little concern, paired with a half decent cooler...


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Owning that board and that chip it runs at 3.6 at such a low temp I think we could safely both go with the higher frequency/higher power chips with little concern, paired with a half decent cooler...


Oh I have no doubts about that. I would be will to see if my board can do 400, but it has been many years since that board had tried any overclocking. I gave that P5B away back like 6 months after I got it, so it coming back to me last year I have not done anything with it. Some of my overclocking bookmarks on that board gave me a 404, lol.

Anyway, I bet the Xeon will "feel" better than a C2D E6700 even at stock clocks. Considering its in a 13x13 office with a measly 5000 BTU AC unit, I need the lowest possible wattage use. I live in central New Mexico and the summers can be a real pain.

My Home server has a Q6600 that I want to retire. That chip is under a EVO+ and yet it still runs at 55C. So what I am thinking is this, put a E5450 in that home server, then take the stock Q6600 Heatsink (currently on the C2D) and put that on the low temp E5450 in the server. That way I got myself the EVO+ for the P5B. I don't want to be spending any more on these old setups. All my money needs to be saved up for the next gen Intel or "maybe" even Zen.


----------



## Rich22

If lowest temperature is the aim, get the E5450 for sure. It runs incredibly cool for me, even at 3.6 ghz and Folding it stays under 50degrees C on all 4 cores.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> To be fair the link still contains speculation on the manufacturing differences: "because they are more difficult/complex to manufacture" in reference to E5450. Are they really more complex or difficult to manufacture??


Well, seeing it was an Intel rep making the comment, AND the fact that Intel got away with charging $57.00 MORE per cpu for the e5450 than the x5450 for the entire 3 years they were mainstream there had to be SOME reason other then "it's cheaper to run,so we'll charge more".LOL, AND the e5450 had HIGHER temp tolerances in it's specs then the x5450 even though the x5450 drew MORE watts to start. e5450=TCASE 67°C, x5450=TCASE 63°C If it was just the same process, wouldn't you place the higher wattage on the chip with the higher temp capacity? OR wouldn't BOTH have the same TCASE?


----------



## Rich22

His comments (those exact comments) were analysed in another thread I read ages ago- I remember people knocking that guy for his lack of technical knowledge (this has been exposed in various posts apparently?), and the fact his job is social media marketing. Most of the people in that thread were of the opinion the X5450/X5460/E5450 silicon was the same (if of the same stepping) and the E5450 were the cherry picked parts, those that proved superior in the binning. So physically identical, no difference in manufacturing what so ever, just inequalities in the finished product that allowed some to run inside a tighter power envelope. All speculation and possibly utter rubbish, but I can see the logic behind that, and lean towards Mr.Social Media talking out of his arse... Weren't there even technical documents from Intel that confirmed setting for power draw was the only difference between the chips? It's been a while now, but I think that was how the debate was settled. And by the way, TDP ratings are a bit squiffy with these chips anyway when power drawn from the wall is measured, especially once you start overclocking...


----------



## Rich22

This has got be reading about wafers and binning, and it's all pretty interesting...


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> His comments (those exact comments) were analysed in another thread I read ages ago- I remember people knocking that guy for his lack of technical knowledge (this has been exposed in various posts apparently?), and the fact his job is social media marketing. Most of the people in that thread were of the opinion the X5450/X5460/E5450 silicon was the same (if of the same stepping) and the E5450 were the cherry picked parts, those that proved superior in the binning. So physically identical, no difference in manufacturing what so ever, just inequalities in the finished product that allowed some to run inside a tighter power envelope. All speculation and possibly utter rubbish, but I can see the logic behind that, and lean towards Mr.Social Media talking out of his arse... Weren't there even technical documents from Intel that confirmed setting for power draw was the only difference between the chips? It's been a while now, but I think that was how the debate was settled. And by the way, TDP ratings are a bit squiffy with these chips anyway when power drawn from the wall is measured, especially once you start overclocking...


Please remember overclocks on here are reported.. , and here's some average usage data from a lab.







---> http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Xeon-X5450-vs-Intel-Xeon-E5450 http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/830/Intel_Xeon_E5450_vs_Intel_Xeon_X5450.html By your logic of "picking the best chips" THOSE should have been the ones marked to become x5450's with a HIGHER base voltage,and HIGHER base tcase temp to support the HIGHER temps of the 120watt usage and sold for a HIGHER price then the inferior chip that had to have the voltage throttled back to pass. BUT the way it happened was that the chip with the HIGHER base tcase temp setting using a lower base voltage with lower temps was the MORE EXPENSIVE cpu.UNLESS the lower voltage/higher tcase cpu was MEANT to run in areas of confinement/poor cooling(workstations 4 example). Which,again,is where U would want the BETTER chip. Been trying to find papers,but coming up blank because they're legacy/out of support now. LOL, We'll just agree we see different possibilities?


----------



## Rich22

The E5450 is certainly the superior part to the X5450, no debate, but selection of, for example an x5470, which is also likely from the same wafer, is also a binned chip that can run successfully at 10% more performance. The higher multi suggests the advantage will likely continue through the range when overclocked- plus the fact those X5470s came with a huge price premium and would have been the top core-speed performers during binning. (Yes, I remember you were unlucky with yours, but a lot of people have achieved some speeds with that chip)


----------



## Rich22

Oh, and the chip that performed better in binning, the E5450, which needs less power to achieve the same performance, would be the superior piece of silicon generally compared with the X5450, hence the higher thermal tolerances. The X5450 were simply the dross of the E5450/X5450/X5460/X5470 family. If the E5450 were cherry picked on their ability to perform with less power needed, then the X5470, by far the most expensive chip, would have been cherry picked for its ability to clock the absolute highest in the 120w bracket.


----------



## whitrzac

Do the xeons have an unlocked multiplier?


----------



## PooPipeBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> If lowest temperature is the aim, get the E5450 for sure. It runs incredibly cool for me, even at 3.6 ghz and Folding it stays under 50degrees C on all 4 cores.


Same here, I also run my E5450 at 3.6GHz and the maximum temperature is 54 degrees after it's been at 100% load for a few minutes.
At idle the cores drop right down to the same temperature as ambient, which is surprising because my cooler (Deepcool IceEdge Mini) only has two heatpipes and isn't much better than a stock Intel cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Well, seeing it was an Intel rep making the comment, AND the fact that Intel got away with charging $57.00 MORE per cpu for the e5450 than the x5450 for the entire 3 years they were mainstream there had to be SOME reason other then "it's cheaper to run,so we'll charge more".LOL, AND the e5450 had HIGHER temp tolerances in it's specs then the x5450 even though the x5450 drew MORE watts to start. e5450=TCASE 67°C, x5450=TCASE 63°C If it was just the same process, wouldn't you place the higher wattage on the chip with the higher temp capacity? OR wouldn't BOTH have the same TCASE?


Intel charged more for the E54xx processors because low running costs is one of the biggest selling point in a server environment (running servers 24/7 would cost a lot) and worth the higher price tag.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> Do the xeons have an unlocked multiplier?


Nope


----------



## Revhead

No. X5470 10x, X5460 9.5x, X5450 9x. Same goes for E series. OC via FSB.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## PooPipeBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> No. X5470 10x, X5460 9.5x, X5450 9x. Same goes for E series. OC via FSB.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Is it locked? My E5450 was running on an 8.5X multiplier because I didn't know it was supposed to be 9.0X, but it still ran and did stress testing just fine.
I just double checked to be sure and it does run fine at 8.5X, but the multiplier can't be a value higher than 9.0X, so I guess it's technically not possible to overclock using the multiplier.


----------



## PooPipeBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> This has got be reading about wafers and binning, and it's all pretty interesting...


That's fascinating, you got a link to that info? I never knew chip binning was predictable like that, I always assumed chips had random properties regardless of location on the wafer.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PooPipeBoy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> No. X5470 10x, X5460 9.5x, X5450 9x. Same goes for E series. OC via FSB.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Is it locked? My E5450 was running on an 8.5X multiplier because I didn't know it was supposed to be 9.0X, but it still ran and did stress testing just fine.
> I just double checked to be sure and it does run fine at 8.5X, but the multiplier can't be a value higher than 9.0X, so I guess it's technically not possible to overclock using the multiplier.
Click to expand...

Sorry. Meant they are maximum multiplier. That's why X5470 with 10x is best. Having said that lower multis can be useful if pushing for higher FSB ie. 500+

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Revhead

On that note anyone else with a X5470 been able to get higher than 4.4Ghz stable? I'm starting to think I've found the limit with mine. Starting to wonder if it's time for a new chip ...

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> On that note anyone else with a X5470 been able to get higher than 4.4Ghz stable? I'm starting to think I've found the limit with mine. Starting to wonder if it's time for a new chip ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Chances R U have, but a member who REALLY impressed me with his setup can be found here ---> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6149564 4.562GHz but U may not like the temps. and they're with custom cooling.







LOL, He's also able to do 4k gaming with it.


----------



## whitrzac

Has anyone tried this with the qx9775? The 771 c2qx cpu with a 1600mhz FSB?


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> Has anyone tried this with the qx9775? The 771 c2qx cpu with a 1600mhz FSB?


Not sure there would be any advantage. You're not going to need anything more than a 10x multi, not with a FSB of 400+ - so just get a X5470? Much cheaper too.
Anyone else?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Anyone know what max safe voltage is on these Harpertown's? Not looking for perceived safety but official Intel recommended safe voltages please. Thanks


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Anyone know what max safe voltage is on these Harpertown's? Not looking for perceived safety but official Intel recommended safe voltages please. Thanks


http://ark.intel.com/products/35430/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5470-12M-Cache-3_33-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB The x5450,5460,& x5470 have the SAME VID voltage range as the e5450 according to intel ark. VID Voltage Range 0.850V-1.3500V Random sampling of e,l,&x 5xxx series cpu's shows all have same vid. L5430 = VID Voltage Range 0.850V-1.3500V, X5492 = VID Voltage Range 0.850V-1.3500V . VID Voltage Range is an indicator of the minimum and maximum voltage values at which the processor is designed to operate. The processor communicates VID to the VRM (Voltage Regulator Module), which in turn delivers that correct voltage to the processor.<--- from Intel's page.


----------



## Revhead

When OCing 1.45 is generally the accepted maximum safe voltage. That's not taking VDroop into account.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> When OCing 1.45 is generally the accepted maximum safe voltage. That's not taking VDroop into account.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


LOL, I sent all the Intel stuff, 'Cause they asked "official Intel recommended" and I figured that was about as close as I'd be able to find.







Hope all's going well with your 5470.


----------



## PooPipeBoy

After a few days of looking for a good LGA775 DDR3 motherboard, I found a Gigabyte G41MT-S2PT and decided to grab it.
US$50 for a manufacturer refurbished board seems like a good deal, and I've got a cool workstation project idea for when it arrives.


----------



## Revhead

A tip. If you're looking for a board to OC get one with 8 pin power input for the CPU - all the best boards have them!

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## whitrzac

g41 chipsets are NOT made for overclocking.


----------



## PooPipeBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> A tip. If you're looking for a board to OC get one with 8 pin power input for the CPU - all the best boards have them!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


It's all good, overclocking isn't really a priority because I'll be using a stock Intel heatsink to save costs.
Maximum overclock I'll be looking for is 3.6GHz, not interested in more than that.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Hope all's going well with your 5470.


Yeah. Just wondering what my next move is going to be?
As I see it either I've reached the limit of this CPU, it's the board or the memory.
4.4 stable is pretty good, maybe more than I could have hoped for - but I kinda had my sights set on 4.5.
I can get into Windows easily enough. It doesn't BSOD or freeze. I just can't get it to pass more than 12 mins of OCCT.
The board feels rock solid and apart from blowing up a power supply I've had no problems.
Heat is not the issue because I'm only hitting high 70s with the core cranked up to 1.45 in BIOS and that is on air.
I'm only asking the memory to do 900Mhz @10x450 and I've tried with 4 different sets of 1066 memory, so I'm stumped.
Right now I'm toying with the idea of getting another X5470, but then a little voice is telling me I've probably spent far too much money already.


----------



## Cid67

Could someone lend a hand I have a EVGA 790i Ultra SLI with Pheonix -AWARD BIOS v6.00PG
Is there a modded bios floating around one could find easily..? I use this bios because I have 16gb of ram on a "8gb max" board lol








Thank You


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cid67*
> 
> Could someone lend a hand I have a EVGA 790i Ultra SLI with Pheonix -AWARD BIOS v6.00PG
> Is there a modded bios floating around one could find easily..? I use this bios because I have 16gb of ram on a "8gb max" board lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You


Always happy to help out if I can. Try the attached latest NF79P10 BIOS with Xeon microcodes added.

NF79P10mod.zip 564k .zip file


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Yeah. Just wondering what my next move is going to be?
> As I see it either I've reached the limit of this CPU, it's the board or the memory.
> 4.4 stable is pretty good, maybe more than I could have hoped for - but I kinda had my sights set on 4.5.
> I can get into Windows easily enough. It doesn't BSOD or freeze. I just can't get it to pass more than 12 mins of OCCT.
> The board feels rock solid and apart from blowing up a power supply I've had no problems.
> Heat is not the issue because I'm only hitting high 70s with the core cranked up to 1.45 in BIOS and that is on air.
> I'm only asking the memory to do 900Mhz @10x450 and I've tried with 4 different sets of 1066 memory, so I'm stumped.
> Right now I'm toying with the idea of getting another X5470, but then a little voice is telling me I've probably spent far too much money already.


U saw Laithan's voltage's for his @ 4.5? 1.488 under load, and 1.5 something sitting idle.God knows what he had to set the bios voltages to to get those.







It's gonna sound silly, but have U tried getting the 4.5 stable with just 1 or 2 sticks ram? less stress on system from multi sticks and voltage issues with 2 compared to 4.If U can get stable there,then add the rest & tweak IT as needed.If none of that makes a difference, I'd say 4.4GHz is a NICE speed anyway.


----------



## Paperboy

Help! I have a Lenovo M58, with a MTQ45NK 775 motherboard, and an X3363 CPU, but I'm not posting. PC starts, CPU fan goes to full RPM, no picture onscreen. I have the latest BIOS and PC boots fine on a C2D.

Motherboard specs:

North Bridge - Intel Q45
South Bridge - Intel ICH10
FSB - 1333/1066/800 MHz
Memory - 4 x 240-pin DDR3 1066 MHz non-ECC, un-buffered memory

The CPU is precut to fit 775, with the pin adapter soldered on.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paperboy*
> 
> Help! I have a Lenovo M58, with a MTQ45NK 775 motherboard, and an X3363 CPU, but I'm not posting. PC starts, CPU fan goes to full RPM, no picture onscreen. I have the latest BIOS and PC boots fine on a C2D.
> 
> Motherboard specs:
> 
> North Bridge - Intel Q45
> South Bridge - Intel ICH10
> FSB - 1333/1066/800 MHz
> Memory - 4 x 240-pin DDR3 1066 MHz non-ECC, un-buffered memory
> 
> The CPU is precut to fit 775, with the pin adapter soldered on.


Did you install the xeon microcodes to the bios? Did U re-set the cmos after installing the new cpu? Ck for ALL power cables plugged into board? Remove memory try booting with just 1 stick?Ck for excess paste? Any/some/all of these things?


----------



## Paperboy

I've done everything except "xeon microcodes"

How would I go about that for this motherboard? As I said, I have the latest BIOS, from 2015, found here:
http://support.lenovo.com/nz/en/downloads/ds013586


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paperboy*
> 
> I've done everything except "xeon microcodes"
> 
> How would I go about that for this motherboard? As I said, I have the latest BIOS, from 2015, found here:
> http://support.lenovo.com/nz/en/downloads/ds013586


http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/ <--- to get ya started, or some peeps who are MUCH better @ it then me(I barely managed 1 of 3 so far) may offer/volunteer to add them for ya. Not too sure what lenovo's using for a bios. Link I posted has most everything in way of instruction,and details/tools in it's contents.


----------



## Rich22

Why do these old 775 motherboard hold their value so well? The good uns are almost the same price as brand new motherboards! I keep thinking about buying a better overclocker than my P5B-Deluxe, and getting an X5470, but I don't know how I can justify the cost when I could buy a brand new MB/RAM/bottom of the range CPU and outperform these old classics for little more cost and much greater longevity. As it stands I'm just happy I made a 9 year old computer run great thanks to a £20 processor (inc the sticker) and £10 of ram.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Why do these old 775 motherboard hold their value so well? The good uns are almost the same price as brand new motherboards! I keep thinking about buying a better overclocker than my P5B-Deluxe, and getting an X5470, but I don't know how I can justify the cost when I could buy a brand new MB/RAM/bottom of the range CPU and outperform these old classics for little more cost and much greater longevity. As it stands I'm just happy I made a 9 year old computer run great thanks to a £20 processor (inc the sticker) and £10 of ram.


Rich,
It's not about the performance.
It's all about the fun and satisfaction of doing it.
Get yourself a UD3P and an X5470 and then we can have some fun together mate? I need someone to bounce ideas off.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Why do these old 775 motherboard hold their value so well? The good uns are almost the same price as brand new motherboards! I keep thinking about buying a better overclocker than my P5B-Deluxe, and getting an X5470, but I don't know how I can justify the cost when I could buy a brand new MB/RAM/bottom of the range CPU and outperform these old classics for little more cost and much greater longevity. As it stands I'm just happy I made a 9 year old computer run great thanks to a £20 processor (inc the sticker) and £10 of ram.


Because cpu's in dual & quad core were STILL being produced for them as late as 2011? The C2D was a workstation work horse,while the new Intel i7 on a 1366 socket was released @ the end of 2008.Probably around '09 2010 there were more 775 boards @ better prices,because more people were jumping on the i5-i7 train.Now we're left with what's still around and running because they're legacy.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Rich,
> It's not about the performance.
> It's all about the fun and satisfaction of doing it.
> Get yourself a UD3P and an X5470 and then we can have some fun together mate? I need someone to bounce ideas off.


It was fun playing around with my old 775 for sure... and yeah, it's not a performance thing for me. I almost pulled the trigger on a UDP3 a month back, but US$100 put me off. I'm simply surprised how a board like mine can still fetch about $80, despite 9 years on the clock and how its not even a more advanced 775 board!


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Because cpu's in dual & quad core were STILL being produced for them as late as 2011? The C2D was a workstation work horse,while the new Intel i7 on a 1366 socket was released @ the end of 2008.Probably around '09 2010 there were more 775 boards @ better prices,because more people were jumping on the i5-i7 train.Now we're left with what's still around and running because they're legacy.


I see why they were popular choices 6 years ago, but don't see how the prices have barely dropped in those 6 years! haha. There can't be that many of us that have to replace dead MBs or want to make a cheap system using all the Xeons that are now floating about.


----------



## Cid67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Always happy to help out if I can. Try the attached latest NF79P10 BIOS with Xeon microcodes added.
> 
> NF79P10mod.zip 564k .zip file


Awesome thank you !
Much appreciated


----------



## Alecsander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gennro*
> 
> p5k-deluxe-1005-771microcodes.zip 1023k .zip file
> 
> Well it booted, I took off the sticker and put it back on, and cleaned up the socket even more. So this 771 Xeon Mod will work on a Asus P5K Deluxe Ver1.0 with bios 1005 + Microcodes.


so this bios have all the microcodes from 771 / 1333 fsb ?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Hello again guys,

Quick question. Has anyone seen anyone successful in simply cutting key holes in the side of the 771 Xeon PCB? I've seen them on ebay but wondering how they did it. I am wondering why I would want to cut the key tabs material away from the socket when I can simply file away with a round file the necessary material on the CPU itself, creating the proper 775 key to the 775 socket.

Has anyone done this before, or seen someone do this before?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Hello again guys,
> 
> Quick question. Has anyone seen anyone successful in simply cutting key holes in the side of the 771 Xeon PCB? I've seen them on ebay but wondering how they did it. I am wondering why I would want to cut the key tabs material away from the socket when I can simply file away with a round file the necessary material on the CPU itself, creating the proper 775 key to the 775 socket.
> 
> Has anyone done this before, or seen someone do this before?


LOL, @ the risk of having members jump me from both sides of this debate, I'll take a swing @ an answer for ya. Short form, yes it's been done, both by file & by dremmel. Longer answer, reason U may want to cut tabs instead = If U look closely @ the cpu,U can see that a rows width of pins are missing near the notches for the tabs.That appears to also be to allow the notching without damaging the material between the waffers and allowing the waffers to remain sealed. lol, even a 3.4GHz P4 socket 775 is minus the pin contacts points where the tab groves are in the cpu. Some places sell them pre-cut for the mod,but most people don't like the idea of using a cpu that's PHYSICALY changed in a way that may effect it.(not counting the sticker mod,that's changing the contacts around,NOT the physical integrity of the chip) For some coverage of others notching or not notching, see comments between pages 220 & 230 roughly.The converstaion was pretty well covered in that area @ 1 time.







Here's a link bak to page 227 to save some clicks.







http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/2260


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralcool*
> 
> @cdoublejj, and Vanquished
> 
> I have modded/added two Xeons directly WITHOUT touching the CPU socket. Both my main motherboards are considered more worthy than the 'cheap' cpus.
> 
> Using simply a dremal style tool with a suitable bit, I cut some notches into the CPUs that were deep enough to allow the socket tabs to enter.
> 
> Applied the 'sticker' mod for the pins, and they both fired up. They were also both Asus boards and required a microcode update for full operation.
> 
> The notches are _not_ deep enough to touch the 771/775pins, but allow perfect fitment to the un- modified socket. Yay!
> 
> Finding the matching corner with the arrow is not hard.... if you REALLY can't remember the orientation of the cpu.
> 
> VERY happy with my updated processors, an X5460 and X5470 to replace a E8200 and Q6600 respectively.
> 
> To think I paid full retail price for both about 6years ago. ~$270 and ~$400 each... now about $75 & 84 delivered for top spec Xeons.
> 
> With some SSDs, and Win8.1- these systems are fresh again. And really good. (The x5470 blew the doors off my stock i7-920 in a 3dmark06 benchmark the other night, with 8800GTS GPUs... the Xeon was lightly overclocked to 4Ghz.. but only DDR2 RAM vs a proper i7 DDR3)
> 
> Go for it, A cheap upgrade for existing well used 775 systems. I will NOT be looking to upgrade anything else but the GPUs for at least the next 2yrs.
> 
> The x5460 HTPC has a quiet nVidia GT440 for Bluray and 3d HDMI 1.4 playback ... The x5470 has an angry 8800GTS that burns hotter than the sun- but pulls great FPS scores in most benchmarks.
> 
> But, I'm old now- Like PatentMan, I choose quiet over speed. ASUS EPU-6 Engine lets me overclock/underclock easily. We're running 0.968v during mild idle on the x5470 @ 328FSB..... Only an awesome old Thermal Take V1 Tornado looking after the temps.. low 30s....to mid 70s.
> 
> I did have to Disable 'C-State Tech' for the P5QL-E motherboard for stable operation with the X5470 at full stock speed. It would only run a lower multiplier without the setting, regardless of FSB or CPU voltage tried. Weird. Speed Step seems to still work though...
> 
> Hack the planet!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Hello again guys,
> 
> Quick question. Has anyone seen anyone successful in simply cutting key holes in the side of the 771 Xeon PCB? I've seen them on ebay but wondering how they did it. I am wondering why I would want to cut the key tabs material away from the socket when I can simply file away with a round file the necessary material on the CPU itself, creating the proper 775 key to the 775 socket.
> 
> Has anyone done this before, or seen someone do this before?


above is from page 224.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Thanks a lot guys. What I was thinking is that it was probably the exact same PCB with the key indention's simply cut on different sides and nothing more. Plus I seriously doubt there are any traces within the PCB that close to the edges.

My concern is, my Motherboard could easily be given away someday to a poor person in need which I do quite a bit with older hardware, so not too keen on modding it. And yeah I agree the mobo is much more costly than a $17 CPU. However, I could simply toss it when it is no longer needed too. I will just probably mod the board though and try not to forget its been done, besides what chance is there this Xeon will ever be replaced?

Well the Xeon came in, looks practically new (I see spent TIM but I do not see any marks on the pads? weird) and the stickers also came in on the same day. So now its time to try this modded P5B BIOS 1238, and then the modification. Wish me luck...


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Thanks a lot guys. What I was thinking is that it was probably the exact same PCB with the key indention's simply cut on different sides and nothing more. Plus I seriously doubt there are any traces within the PCB that close to the edges.
> 
> My concern is, my Motherboard could easily be given away someday to a poor person in need which I do quite a bit with older hardware, so not too keen on modding it. And yeah I agree the mobo is much more costly than a $17 CPU. However, I could simply toss it when it is no longer needed too. I will just probably mod the board though and try not to forget its been done, besides what chance is there this Xeon will ever be replaced?
> 
> Well the Xeon came in, looks practically new (I see spent TIM but I do not see any marks on the pads? weird) and the stickers also came in on the same day. So now its time to try this modded P5B BIOS 1238, and then the modification. Wish me luck...


I hope there's no marks on the pads, if there is it means the cpu was possibly moving while in the socket.(yikes!) as to modding the socket, the 775's still work fine after the tabs are removed. Just mark the corner of the hold down bracket that goes in the gold arrow corner of cpu with a permanent marker for extra reminding.(e.g. this corner,gold tri-angle)


----------



## ralcool

Just happens I have a Xeon handy. These cuts weren't the completely accurate, but it did the job.









Nice to be remembered







, the media centre is still running well on the X5460- runs all day, everyday. The other needs a new psu.

Great mod, and wow... how many pages did this thread get!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who helped with the tips. This mod was easier than I expected at first. Ran into a few small issues but nothing I can't take care of. System is running great so far.

I was expecting lower temps for some reason, but it runs warmer than my C2D E6700, but then again I am going from a 65 watt chip to a 80 watt chip and 2 core to 4, so that has to be why. I was kinda hoping I wouldn't need a better sink, but I don't really like temps going much into the 50's. But that's OK, I will keep an eye out for something better. At 46C I am not too concerned and I have not seen it go over 55C yet, but that's worse the the mid 30's the C2D was doing. I wont be trying any overclocking until I get a better sink installed. Yay Windows 10 Pro did not seem to care one bit, just perfect.

Anyone have issues with this board and the +12v suddenly showing 10.9v? According to HWMonitor my +12v is now running at 10.9v, and I never seen it like that before, unless its a new issue I never noticed. Not sure if it has something to do with the BIOS or not. I cleared the bios several times, but maybe it needs the battery pulled?

Thanks again everyone...


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who helped with the tips. This mod was easier than I expected at first. Ran into a few small issues but nothing I can't take care of. System is running great so far.
> 
> I was expecting lower temps for some reason, but it runs warmer than my C2D E6700, but then again I am going from a 65 watt chip to a 80 watt chip and 2 core to 4, so that has to be why. I was kinda hoping I wouldn't need a better sink, but I don't really like temps going much into the 50's. But that's OK, I will keep an eye out for something better. At 46C I am not too concerned and I have not seen it go over 55C yet, but that's worse the the mid 30's the C2D was doing. I wont be trying any overclocking until I get a better sink installed. Yay Windows 10 Pro did not seem to care one bit, just perfect.
> 
> Anyone have issues with this board and the +12v suddenly showing 10.9v? According to HWMonitor my +12v is now running at 10.9v, and I never seen it like that before, unless its a new issue I never noticed. Not sure if it has something to do with the BIOS or not. I cleared the bios several times, but maybe it needs the battery pulled?
> 
> Thanks again everyone...


I took a power supply back and they replaced it because I thought it was going ut.It displays 11.088 volts on my Dell with the i7. I bought another (same model) and both show the same in the Dell, while giving THIS on my xeon (12.544v).About the only way to tell is a voltage meter or PSU checker. My point being it wouldn't be just that board that's done that type of thing.







As for your temps, these are O.C.'d to 3.91GHz with a small aio water cooler(140mm) I have C1E enabled.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

As I suspected I guess the cpu (or those microcodes) changes the way the voltage is displayed as I now crystal clearly remember 12v when the c2d was running, both in the BIOS and in Windows. This old Antec 650 has always shown 12v on the dot but I will test it with my Fluke today. And yeah stock sinks just suck and always have, but nothing I can do about it though as I am going to limit the money spent on this to what I have already spent. Thanks for the temp confirmations









EDIT: OK, I was right, the PSU is providing 12.20v consistently over every 12v wire, including the 4 yellow pins on the 8-pin CPU power connector. It is providing the same amount with the system on or off, so this old Antec TruePower PSU is still OK I think. However, I noticed the +5v is only providing +4.1v to the board, but that doesn't seem to be an issue with the sensors, lol. Removed battery for a long period of time (just because) and used the jumper to clear cmos. Lets see if that helps any.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

OK, yeah its just the monitor program that cant read the sensors correctly. The bios shows the correct 12v, but incorrectly shows the 5v. In windows it shows a perfect 5v but then tells me the 12v is running at 10.9, lol. I used the meter and even in Windows the meter tells me all 12v wires are providing 12.18v to the board. With this Xeon attached there is definitely weird things going on, even the default bios settings seem to upset it and you have to use load defaults to continue just to make it happy. All in all a positive experience.

EDIT: According to my Kill A Watt meter the system is only consuming 79.5 watts when idle sitting at the desktop. I think it was 71 with the C2D, but now I can't remember. Either way 80 is just fine with me as that is not enough to hurt the AC system in its ever ending fight to remove heat from this small room, lol...

EDIT2: OK, I went back to HWiNFO64 and now all the voltages register correctly. I thought for sure yesterday that I was seeing 10.9 also in the BIOS, but now I am not sure any more. After testing the PSU and re-connecting it everything is exactly as it should be with voltages. Temps are also slowly dropping so maybe my tim needs some time to settle. Now its down to 39-41C with 50 max when busy.

Thanks again guys


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> OK, yeah its just the monitor program that cant read the sensors correctly. The bios shows the correct 12v, but incorrectly shows the 5v. In windows it shows a perfect 5v but then tells me the 12v is running at 10.9, lol. I used the meter and even in Windows the meter tells me all 12v wires are providing 12.18v to the board. With this Xeon attached there is definitely weird things going on, even the default bios settings seem to upset it and you have to use load defaults to continue just to make it happy. All in all a positive experience.
> 
> EDIT: According to my Kill A Watt meter the system is only consuming 79.5 watts when idle sitting at the desktop. I think it was 71 with the C2D, but now I can't remember. Either way 80 is just fine with me as that is not enough to hurt the AC system in its ever ending fight to remove heat from this small room, lol...
> 
> EDIT2: OK, I went back to HWiNFO64 and now all the voltages register correctly. I thought for sure yesterday that I was seeing 10.9 also in the BIOS, but now I am not sure any more. After testing the PSU and re-connecting it everything is exactly as it should be with voltages. Temps are also slowly dropping so maybe my tim needs some time to settle. Now its down to 39-41C with 50 max when busy.
> 
> Thanks again guys


Its very important to clear CMOS and allow PC to boot into Windows with optimized settings before doing anything else.
I take it you are using a BIOS with updated microcodes?
Dont forget to enter correct settings for your ram.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Its very important to clear CMOS and allow PC to boot into Windows with optimized settings before doing anything else.
> I take it you are using a BIOS with updated microcodes?
> Dont forget to enter correct settings for your ram.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Yeah well I had cleared BIOS like three times just in case, and I had used the jumper once. It still didn't seem to matter and appeared like it was cleared since all the settings had changed and said "Overclocking failed". I removed the battery and used the jumper a second time just in case. Nothing changed, so I tried a different program and that fixed it.

Yeah updated the microcodes just like it said over at delidded, which was super easy. Now I want to see if there are new microcodes for my X5650 and update the Rampage III BIOS.

About the RAM, very good point man. I have everything set to auto at present (I don't have the time to bother yet), but just realized I need to make sure the voltage is currently safe "at least". I assume so, but its new RAM (2013 RAM pulled from the server last week) and I never bothered to check. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Revhead

Just curious.
What's the highest any of you with a Xeon have been able to get your FSB up to and still get into Windows?
I was just playing around and mine seems to top out at 514Mhz, that's with 2x2GB Team Group 1066 ram at least. Will test further and report back.


----------



## RKDxpress

Just for fun about 488fsb. Crashed within a minute. 466fsb works up until the latest win 10 update. Giggles ud3r and x5460.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Just curious.
> What's the highest any of you with a Xeon have been able to get your FSB up to and still get into Windows?
> I was just playing around and mine seems to top out at 514Mhz, that's with 2x2GB Team Group 1066 ram at least. Will test further and report back.


Don't know highest, but 435 is current high stable. I did just try setting cpu multi to 8.5 and cranking the fsb up to 460's for the same 3.91GHz, It started to load Windows and hung on a black screen.After resetting the bios,Windows went the whole "you had a problem,do U want to repair or restart" route. Simple restart took care of it. I think for some of us,it may be because the boards weren't made to go beyound 1866 O.C.'d (466.5) so anything past the 466 is kinda extra.







tech, my board OVERCLOCKS to 1600 FSB, so anything past 400 is happy time for me. LOL (FSB1333 OC1600)







EDIT; I also crank the multi on the ram down to 2.0 so it wasn't too high hen I tried that test for ya.


----------



## Rich22

480 is highest I think I got into Windows with. 455 highest Ive benchmarked at, but it was unstable. I leave mine at 400 as there is a gap between the straps from about 401-440 that its not worth being in performance wise on my board.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> 480 is highest I think I got into Windows with. 455 highest Ive benchmarked at, but it was unstable. I leave mine at 400 as there is a gap between the straps from about 401-440 that its not worth being in performance wise on my board.


ROTFL" it wasn't bad enough we had "thigh gaps" to consider, now we have FSB gaps! " <--- on the next episode of Keeping up with The Intel Adaptians....







had to add a joke!


----------



## mehks

I cannot get it stable at all, i swear to god ill buy a tablet!





Prime95 crushed again, what do i miss?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehks*
> 
> I cannot get it stable at all, i swear to god ill buy a tablet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime95 crushed again, what do i miss?


Ok, why is the cpu ratio @ 9.0 instead of 9.5? Try setting it 9.5 and setting FSB frequency to 333. That will give base clock setting for the cpu. Slowly increase the FSB frequecy and keep ck'n it's stable. When it crashes, try increaseing the voltage a notch or 2 and ck. ALSO, were the temps of 80 celcius posting AFTER corrections to your temp settings? or before the -15 degrees? AND it looked like you were running Furmark AND Prime95 TOGETHER???? 1 or the other, NOT both @ same time! Also, close other background programs when running Prime95, so they won't start doing chores in the middle of the test. (I saw U had Malwarebytes loaded in background) Finally, are U still running the intel cooler that came with the 65watt C2D? If so, heat may be an issue. EDIT: @ 9.5, a FSB freq of 350 will give a cpu clock of 3.32GHz and still have the FSB speed at 1400.


----------



## mehks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Ok, why is the cpu ratio @ 9.0 instead of 9.5? Try setting it 9.5 and setting FSB frequency to 333. That will give base clock setting for the cpu. Slowly increase the FSB frequecy and keep ck'n it's stable. When it crashes, try increaseing the voltage a notch or 2 and ck. ALSO, were the temps of 80 celcius posting AFTER corrections to your temp settings? or before the -15 degrees? AND it looked like you were running Furmark AND Prime95 TOGETHER???? 1 or the other, NOT both @ same time! Also, close other background programs when running Prime95, so they won't start doing chores in the middle of the test. (I saw U had Malwarebytes loaded in background) Finally, are U still running the intel cooler that came with the 65watt C2D? If so, heat may be an issue.


i've set -15 on Coretemp, i've an aftermarket cooler slightly better than intel stock. Im running furmark just to make sure the system will be stable any given load. what about the Cpu PPL vol, Fsb term, NBvol and LLC? how should i treat them when i gradually overclock the cpu?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehks*
> 
> i've set -15 on Coretemp, i've an aftermarket cooler slightly better than intel stock. Im running furmark just to make sure the system will be stable any given load. what about the Cpu PPL vol, Fsb term, NBvol and LLC? how should i treat them when i gradually overclock the cpu?


Others will have to help ya with the cpu PPL, ect. Most I;ve done is add 0.1 volts to NB voltage, 0.3 to FSB voltage and increase my ram voltage as needed to meet specs. The Idea is to get a stable Overclock, before piling everything on. And 80 degrees is still a little warm for my taste. OCCT was recommended to me also for testing overclocks. http://www.ocbase.com/ Try the figures I gave ya above. (base clock and 350 FSB on the 9.5 multi ) and see what kind of results U get. Remember,lower multi = Higher total FSB speed. your 3.6 clock was pushing a FSB of 1600+ . While a 9.5 X 390 would give a 3.7 clock and only 1560 FSB total.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehks*
> 
> I cannot get it stable at all, i swear to god ill buy a tablet!
> 
> Prime95 crushed again, what do i miss?


Your CPU voltage is incredibly low... I wouldn't like to guess how love the vcore must droop under load using Prime. Up it considerably if it crashes- for my CPU at 3.6 I need to set it 0.1 higher than you have for perfect stability.

For example if I set my CPU voltage to 1.35 in BIOS, under the heaviest load the Vcore droops to 1.26.


----------



## Revhead

@mehks

These are basics for P5Q OC and should also apply to your board.
Make the following BIOS changes before further overclocking:

*Manual* AI Overclocking Tuner. (In order to set value for FSB Frequency)

*Any value above default* FSB Frequency.

*AUTO* CPU Ratio Setting (Otherwise set a value in range. AUTO is optional)

*Smallest value* DRAM Frequency. (Be twice the value you've set for FSB Freq.)

*Disabled* DRAM Static Read Control.

*Disabled* DRAM Read Training.

*Enabled* MEM OC Charger.

*Enabled* Load-line Calibration.

*Disabled* CPU Spread Spectrum.

*Disabled* PCIE Spread Spectrum.

*Performance* for CPU Margin Enhancement.

*AUTO* AI Clock Twister (Otherwise, pick one from list such as *Light*)

*AUTO* AI Transaction Booster (Otherwise, choose *Manual*, set *Common Performance Level* with a lower number, *Enabled* all pull-in phases.)

*Disabled* C1E Support, and C-State Tech. (Power saving features; *Enable* C1E if it's better for stability)

*Disabled* SpeedStep Tech. (Yet another power saving feature; *Enable* it if it's better for stability)

*AUTO* for the fields you don't know, otherwise, set specific values.

Set a *1:1 FSB to DRAM ratio* if possible. (e.g. 1 MHz FSB freq. vs 2 MHz DRAM freq. = 1:1 ratio)


----------



## mehks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Your CPU voltage is incredibly low... I wouldn't like to guess how love the vcore must droop under load using Prime. Up it considerably if it crashes- for my CPU at 3.6 I need to set it 0.1 higher than you have for perfect stability.
> 
> For example if I set my CPU voltage to 1.35 in BIOS, under the heaviest load the Vcore droops to 1.26.


I've done the pencil mod in the Bios, at 1,250 i have a 0.002 VDroop
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> @mehks
> 
> These are basics for P5Q OC and should also apply to your board.
> Make the following BIOS changes before further overclocking:
> 
> *Manual* AI Overclocking Tuner. (In order to set value for FSB Frequency)
> 
> *Any value above default* FSB Frequency.
> 
> *AUTO* CPU Ratio Setting (Otherwise set a value in range. AUTO is optional)
> 
> *Smallest value* DRAM Frequency. (Be twice the value you've set for FSB Freq.)
> 
> *Disabled* DRAM Static Read Control.
> 
> *Disabled* DRAM Read Training.
> 
> *Enabled* MEM OC Charger.
> 
> *Enabled* Load-line Calibration.
> 
> *Disabled* CPU Spread Spectrum.
> 
> *Disabled* PCIE Spread Spectrum.
> 
> *Performance* for CPU Margin Enhancement.
> 
> *AUTO* AI Clock Twister (Otherwise, pick one from list such as *Light*)
> 
> *AUTO* AI Transaction Booster (Otherwise, choose *Manual*, set *Common Performance Level* with a lower number, *Enabled* all pull-in phases.)
> 
> *Disabled* C1E Support, and C-State Tech. (Power saving features; *Enable* C1E if it's better for stability)
> 
> *Disabled* SpeedStep Tech. (Yet another power saving feature; *Enable* it if it's better for stability)
> 
> *AUTO* for the fields you don't know, otherwise, set specific values.
> 
> Set a *1:1 FSB to DRAM ratio* if possible. (e.g. 1 MHz FSB freq. vs 2 MHz DRAM freq. = 1:1 ratio)


*Performance* for CPU Margin Enhancement. _NOT AN OPTION_
*AUTO* AI Clock Twister _NOT AN OPTION_
Enabled MEM OC Charger._NOT AN OPTION_

I've just run prime95 with 1.3 Vcore at 3.3Ghz with multiplier of 9.5 and it crushed again. most of the options were like the ones you suggested

Do you have the rest of the voltages on auto?


----------



## Revhead

@mehks
Have a look at the P5Q thread, it will give you a good idea of what your voltages should be.

These are my settings for 405Ghz with a vanilla P5Q and E5450.

FSB freq = 450MHz
DRAM TIMINGS=5-5-5-15 (2x2Gb OCZ Platinum and 2x1Gb Kingston HyperX - both 1066)
STRAP=AUTO
DRAM freq= 900
DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED
DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED
OC charger=Enabled
AI Transaction booster=AUTO
9x multiplier

Vcore=1.325v
CPU GTL = 0.63x
PLL=1.54
FSB voltage=1.30V
DRAM voltage=2.1V (memory specs)
NBv=1.30V
SBv=1.2V
PCIE/SATA voltage=1.60V
CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable
CPU & NB skew=AUTO
NB GTL=AUTO
Load Line Calibration=ENABLED

Started at 1.3685v using Prime 95 small test.
Reduced the volts until I got an error which happened at 1.30625 after 14 mins on one core.
Bumped it back up to 1.31250v, restarted and didn't get error for 1hr 6 mins - same core.
Bumped it up again to 1.31875, restarted again - where it seems to be stable.
Temps during this process ranged from just under 70 to just over 80C.
At 1.31875 I let it run Prime small for 7 hours without an error before finally stopping it - in the end gave it one more bump to 1.325v for complete stability.


----------



## mehks

@revhead tried @3.4GHZ with 1.32V with trasaction booster disabled for 4hour on prime95 and it crushed. Trying now with transaction booster enable at lowest setting. Ill report when it crushes or tommorow for further tweaking


----------



## Revhead

@mehks

Do a search for Asus P5K and you'll find a few threads. Do a bit of reading and you might find what you are looking for. Once you have identified your problem we may be able to help further.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehks*
> 
> I've done the pencil mod in the Bios, at 1,250 i have a 0.002 VDroop


Didn't realise, ignore me


----------



## mehks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Didn't realise, ignore me


no worries but as i see you do t need any pencil mod with llc on. It Raises its self up


----------



## george201011

ok guys i have moded a mb GA-G31M-ES2L whit a Xeon X 5460 3,16GHZ 12m cache ...ok so far so good.....i was carefull to cut the soket wright....and installed this CPU with a comon thermal paste and the same cooler i had on mi cpu intel pentium E6500 2,93ghz.....ok...................i had no lags or BSODs but the cooler noise is increased to annoying ....and i had offcourse tryed to mod my AWARD bios file named G31MES2L.FI(the latest from gygabite) i have fail to add microcodes until now(error no space avilable on rom file) when i realize that folders had to be unblocked ))))))))) ok but when i try to qflash my bios from stik usb it's not seen and i can not load it....(i have other versions on usb drive that are seened) i only succeed to ad an microcode named cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928 ......but mi bios wont recognize the new file on usb drive.......any suggestions?...is necesary that bios be mooded or not?.......on CPUZ i have clock 3,16ghz and core speed 2,83Mhz this is full capacity or not?......thanks and excuse my english guys........


----------



## mehks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george201011*
> 
> ok guys i have moded a mb GA-G31M-ES2L whit a Xeon X 5460 3,16GHZ 12m cache ...ok so far so good.....i was carefull to cut the soket wright....and installed this CPU with a comon thermal paste and the same cooler i had on mi cpu intel pentium E6500 2,93ghz.....ok...................i had no lags or BSODs but the cooler noise is increased to annoying ....and i had offcourse tryed to mod my AWARD bios file named G31MES2L.FI(the latest from gygabite) i have fail to add microcodes until now(error no space avilable on rom file) when i realize that folders had to be unblocked ))))))))) ok but when i try to qflash my bios from stik usb it's not seen and i can not load it....(i have other versions on usb drive that are seened) i only succeed to ad an microcode named cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928 ......but mi bios wont recognize the new file on usb drive.......any suggestions?...is necesary that bios be mooded or not?.......on CPUZ i have clock 3,16ghz and core speed 2,83Mhz this is full capacity or not?......thanks and excuse my english guys........


as i remember usb must be fat32 if thats your problem


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george201011*
> 
> ok guys i have moded a mb GA-G31M-ES2L whit a Xeon X 5460 3,16GHZ 12m cache ...ok so far so good.....i was carefull to cut the soket wright....and installed this CPU with a comon thermal paste and the same cooler i had on mi cpu intel pentium E6500 2,93ghz.....ok...................i had no lags or BSODs but the cooler noise is increased to annoying ....and i had offcourse tryed to mod my AWARD bios file named G31MES2L.FI(the latest from gygabite) i have fail to add microcodes until now(error no space avilable on rom file) when i realize that folders had to be unblocked ))))))))) ok but when i try to qflash my bios from stik usb it's not seen and i can not load it....(i have other versions on usb drive that are seened) i only succeed to ad an microcode named cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928 ......but mi bios wont recognize the new file on usb drive.......any suggestions?...is necesary that bios be mooded or not?.......on CPUZ i have clock 3,16ghz and core speed 2,83Mhz this is full capacity or not?......thanks and excuse my english guys........


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehks*
> 
> as i remember usb must be fat32 if thats your problem


Was just gonna say that the USB has to be fat32 to be recognised by the qflash program, if you need room to add code, delete an old celeron code. Or try here? http://tanieprocesory.pl/en/bios2-2/ if nobody can help ya.


----------



## george201011

USB is fat 32 ....i have other version of bios on it for the same motherboard and works on qflash......ok i will try tanieprocesory .p\\\\\\\
aida 64 .....cpu clock 2.83ghz (originaly 3,16 ghz)...is there a problem?.....my CPU is limted by MB?


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehks*
> 
> no worries but as i see you do t need any pencil mod with llc on. It Raises its self up


Yes, I don't see why you'd need both. Personally I wouldn't want either, droop is intentional to prevent spikes damaging the processor, as I'm sure you're aware

Edit: I can see why people do use one or other method on boards like mine with particularly pronounced droop- perhaps when overclocking you'd choose the spikes over a higher idle voltage


----------



## george201011

Field Value
CPU Properties
CPU Type QuadCore Intel Xeon X5460, 2833 MHz (8.5 x 333)
CPU Alias Harpertown
CPU Stepping E0
Instruction Set x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1
Original Clock 3166 MHz
Min / Max CPU Multiplier 6.0x / 8.5x
Engineering Sample No
L1 Code Cache 32 KB per core
L1 Data Cache 32 KB per core
L2 Cache 2x 6 MB (On-Die, ECC, ASC, Full-Speed)

CPU Physical Info
Package Type 771 Contact FC-LGA
Package Size 37.5 mm x 37.5 mm
Transistors 820 million
Process Technology 45 nm, CMOS, Cu, High-K Gate
Die Size 214 mm2
Core Voltage 1.250 V
I/O Voltage 1.250 V

CPU Manufacturer
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://ark.intel.com/search.aspx?q=Intel Xeon X5460
Driver Update http://www.aida64.com/driver-updates

Multi CPU
Motherboard ID OEM00000 PROD00000000
CPU #1 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5460 @ 3.16GHz, 2833 MHz
CPU #2 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5460 @ 3.16GHz, 2833 MHz
CPU #3 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5460 @ 3.16GHz, 2833 MHz
CPU #4 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5460 @ 3.16GHz, 2833 MHz

CPU Utilization
CPU #1 / Core #1 35 %
CPU #1 / Core #2 13 %
CPU #1 / Core #3 21 %
CPU #1 / Core #4 40 %

Field Value
Sensor Properties
Sensor Type ITE IT8718F (ISA 290h)
GPU Sensor Type Diode (NV-Diode)
Motherboard Name Gigabyte G31M-ES2C / ES2L / S2C / S2L
Chassis Intrusion Detected Yes

Temperatures
CPU 50 °C (122 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #1 59 °C (138 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #2 45 °C (113 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #3 50 °C (122 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #4 48 °C (118 °F)
GPU Diode 43 °C (109 °F)
Hitachi HTS545025B9A300 32 °C (90 °F)
ST3160316AS 40 °C (104 °F)

Cooling Fans
CPU 2616 RPM
System 2265 RPM

Voltage Values
CPU Core 1.200 V
+3.3 V 3.264 V
+12 V 12.239 V
+5 V Standby 5.188 V
VBAT Battery 3.104 V
DIMM 1.920 V
GPU Core 1.050 V


----------



## george201011

thanks man now i'm aware........up post is from aida some temp an values......can i use a
Segotep Frozen Tower T2 Plus for cooling?........any ideeas how to tweak my MB in a safe zone?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george201011*
> 
> thanks man now i'm aware........up post is from aida some temp an values......can i use a
> Segotep Frozen Tower T2 Plus for cooling?........any ideeas how to tweak my MB in a safe zone?


WHY is it posting the multi as 8.5 max?? THAT would explain the speed drop! Frequency ? 3167 MHz
Bus speed ? 1333 MHz
Clock multiplier ? 9.5
Package 771-land Flip-Chip Land Grid Array (FC-LGA)
1.48" x 1.48" (3.75 cm x 3.75 cm)
Socket Socket 771 / LGA771 <---- xeon x5460 EDIT: 8.5 multi x 333 = 2830.5 or your posted clock speed. You need to set the CPU multiplier @ 9.5 for full base clock.


----------



## mehks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Yes, I don't see why you'd need both. Personally I wouldn't want either, droop is intentional to prevent spikes damaging the processor, as I'm sure you're aware
> 
> Edit: I can see why people do use one or other method on boards like mine with particularly pronounced droop- perhaps when overclocking you'd choose the spikes over a higher idle voltage


perhaps llc gotta be disabled at extreme overclockings, atm im overclocking at stock voltages. I am having prime running for 8hours at 3.4 without any errors. With dram transaction booster disable i have instabilties at any clock speed


----------



## schuck6566

LOL. each board seems to have it's own quirks. I had a comment made that 3.91 wasn't much of an overclock, so I decided to tweak a bit more. Here's 3.95 n bios with c1e enabled. note the maximum clock speed during the testing passes 4.0.







 Clock was stable for over an hour in OCCT large data.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> LOL. each board seems to have it's own quirks. I had a comment made that 3.91 wasn't much of an overclock, so I decided to tweak a bit more. Here's 3.95 n bios with c1e enabled. note the maximum clock speed during the testing passes 4.0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clock was stable for over an hour in OCCT large data.


Did you take the HW monitor pic after running Prime? Because those temperatures are incredibly low at that CPU voltage if you did, even with your cooling. How much did you have to increase the various board voltages by? And you know if you can reach 3.95 you're going to have to hit 4 next


----------



## Rich22

I have similarly been playing around at running my E5450 at 4ghz, seeing if I can control the temps... anyway, one weird thing I found when stressing the computer as much as I could by running variations of Prime95 and Unigine: When Prime95 is running, Heaven and Valley post better benchmark scores (and considerably higher min fps results in particular) compared to when nothing else on the system is running. ??? V odd! Any ideas, guys?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Did you take the HW monitor pic after running Prime? Because those temperatures are incredibly low at that CPU voltage if you did, even with your cooling. How much did you have to increase the various board voltages by? And you know if you can reach 3.95 you're going to have to hit 4 next


hwmonitor ran before during and after the OCCT test(Ran it for over an hour) then opened cpu-z to show processor settings bios voltage is next 1 up from 1.45625, it was 1.462something I believe(1.46 def) ram is x2.40 ram voltage is +0.4v, +0.3 on fsb voltage, +0.1v on MCH PCIe voltage normal Edit: I'll run Prime for a bit and take another pic.







Taken 1 hour into Prime95 test on Blend.Prime seems to make the voltage underload drop a tad more @ extremes.(min 1.34 compared to 1.36 in OCCT)


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

@Rich22,

Hey man quick question. Have you tried running any Linux distros on your P5B with this E5450 by chance? I can't get a single distro working correctly and I'm not quite sure why. Windows 10 runs perfectly though. Before the E5450 I could run any distro I wanted to run, but not now. They install but simple things such as Reboot, Shutdown do not work what so ever. VERY annoying to have to get up and find the stupid power button for every restart.

Any ideas?


----------



## george201011

indeed my queries about 2,83 clock speed are done)))))))....seting the CPU multiplier @ 9.5 for full base clock solved my problem......so.....now i'm overcloking or i'm in the stock zone))))))?


----------



## george201011

Field Value
CPU Properties
CPU Type QuadCore Intel Xeon X5460, 3166 MHz (9.5 x 333)
CPU Alias Harpertown
CPU Stepping E0
Instruction Set x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1
Original Clock 3166 MHz
Min / Max CPU Multiplier 6.0x / 9.5x
Engineering Sample No
L1 Code Cache 32 KB per core
L1 Data Cache 32 KB per core
L2 Cache 2x 6 MB (On-Die, ECC, ASC, Full-Speed)

CPU Physical Info
Package Type 771 Contact FC-LGA
Package Size 37.5 mm x 37.5 mm
Transistors 820 million
Process Technology 45 nm, CMOS, Cu, High-K Gate
Die Size 214 mm2
Core Voltage 1.250 V
I/O Voltage 1.250 V

CPU Manufacturer
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://ark.intel.com/search.aspx?q=Intel Xeon X5460
Driver Update http://www.aida64.com/driver-updates

Multi CPU
Motherboard ID OEM00000 PROD00000000
CPU #1 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5460 @ 3.16GHz, 3166 MHz
CPU #2 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5460 @ 3.16GHz, 3166 MHz
CPU #3 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5460 @ 3.16GHz, 3166 MHz
CPU #4 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5460 @ 3.16GHz, 3166 MHz

CPU Utilization
CPU #1 / Core #1 6 %
CPU #1 / Core #2 56 %
CPU #1 / Core #3 9 %
CPU #1 / Core #4 38 %


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> @Rich22,
> 
> Hey man quick question. Have you tried running any Linux distros on your P5B with this E5450 by chance? I can't get a single distro working correctly and I'm not quite sure why. Windows 10 runs perfectly though. Before the E5450 I could run any distro I wanted to run, but not now. They install but simple things such as Reboot, Shutdown do not work what so ever. VERY annoying to have to get up and find the stupid power button for every restart.
> 
> Any ideas?


Clean install? From CD?
Can't see why it would make any difference?
But I will add that both of my Windows installs were problematic.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george201011*
> 
> indeed my queries about 2,83 clock speed are done)))))))....seting the CPU multiplier @ 9.5 for full base clock solved my problem......so.....now i'm overcloking or i'm in the stock zone))))))?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george201011*
> 
> Field Value
> CPU Properties
> CPU Type QuadCore Intel Xeon X5460, 3166 MHz (9.5 x 333)
> CPU Alias Harpertown
> CPU Stepping E0
> Instruction Set x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1
> Original Clock 3166 MHz
> Min / Max CPU Multiplier 6.0x / 9.5x
> Engineering Sample No
> L1 Code Cache 32 KB per core
> L1 Data Cache 32 KB per core
> L2 Cache 2x 6 MB (On-Die, ECC, ASC, Full-Speed)
> 
> CPU Physical Info
> Package Type 771 Contact FC-LGA
> Package Size 37.5 mm x 37.5 mm
> Transistors 820 million
> Process Technology 45 nm, CMOS, Cu, High-K Gate
> Die Size 214 mm2
> Core Voltage 1.250 V
> I/O Voltage 1.250 V
> 
> CPU Manufacturer
> Company Name Intel Corporation
> Product Information http://ark.intel.com/search.aspx?q=Intel Xeon X5460
> Driver Update http://www.aida64.com/driver-updates
> 
> Multi CPU
> Motherboard ID OEM00000 PROD00000000
> CPU #1 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5460 @ 3.16GHz, 3166 MHz
> CPU #2 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5460 @ 3.16GHz, 3166 MHz
> CPU #3 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5460 @ 3.16GHz, 3166 MHz
> CPU #4 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5460 @ 3.16GHz, 3166 MHz
> 
> CPU Utilization
> CPU #1 / Core #1 6 %
> CPU #1 / Core #2 56 %
> CPU #1 / Core #3 9 %
> CPU #1 / Core #4 38 %


What U are showing now is stock settings for your cpu,If you wish to overclock it, you must INCREASE the bus speed that's being multiplied (currently 333) Here's why the cpu is 1333MHz, and FSB is 1333 but your multiplying by a smaller number - Bus frequency is 333 MHz. Because the processor uses Quad Data Rate bus the effective bus speed is 1333 MHz. 9.5 x 340 = 3230, or 3.23GHz cpu speed and 4 x 340 = 1360 FSB. Just watch the temps.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> @Rich22,
> 
> Hey man quick question. Have you tried running any Linux distros on your P5B with this E5450 by chance? I can't get a single distro working correctly and I'm not quite sure why. Windows 10 runs perfectly though. Before the E5450 I could run any distro I wanted to run, but not now. They install but simple things such as Reboot, Shutdown do not work what so ever. VERY annoying to have to get up and find the stupid power button for every restart.
> 
> Any ideas?


I've been having issues with the last release of mint17 on ANY thing I tried running it on. Actually had to load a copy of Mint 13 on 1 comp to format it.(I use mint on older machines and to format hdd without removing them for cleaning)It even had an issue on a pentiumD machine with 4Gb ram(I ended up putting Win10 on it)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> I have similarly been playing around at running my E5450 at 4ghz, seeing if I can control the temps... anyway, one weird thing I found when stressing the computer as much as I could by running variations of Prime95 and Unigine: When Prime95 is running, Heaven and Valley post better benchmark scores (and considerably higher min fps results in particular) compared to when nothing else on the system is running. ??? V odd! Any ideas, guys?


That's super odd...figure anything out yet? Cause you'd think with Prime loading your CPU to 100%, there wouldn't be anything left for benchmarking, let alone getting better FPS lol


----------



## mehks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I've been having issues with the last release of mint17 on ANY thing I tried running it on. Actually had to load a copy of Mint 13 on 1 comp to format it.(I use mint on older machines and to format hdd without removing them for cleaning)It even had an issue on a pentiumD machine with 4Gb ram(I ended up putting Win10 on it)


before i installed x5460 i had an Arch installation and it was booting even without loading the microcodes into the bios opposite to win10, so i would say linux distros work very well


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> I have similarly been playing around at running my E5450 at 4ghz, seeing if I can control the temps... anyway, one weird thing I found when stressing the computer as much as I could by running variations of Prime95 and Unigine: When Prime95 is running, Heaven and Valley post better benchmark scores (and considerably higher min fps results in particular) compared to when nothing else on the system is running. ??? V odd! Any ideas, guys?


Do you mean actually performing yhe test? Or simply sitting in the task bar @ the bottom? If the latter,then it's tech not "running".It's closed to the task bar.







Although why having it THERE would make a difference I have no clue either.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehks*
> 
> before i installed x5460 i had an Arch installation and it was booting even without loading the microcodes into the bios opposite to win10, so i would say linux distros work very well


The Question was if anyone had any issues with any linux distros loading on a psb with the e5450. I simply stated I'd been having trouble with Mint17.3 loading on most of my systems(xeon or not). Wasn't meant as a slander towards linux,and U don't address the question either. U had a previous install and upgraded the cpu. the install continued working @ that time. Have U tried a clean install? His issue is "They install but simple things such as Reboot, Shutdown do not work what so ever. VERY annoying to have to get up and find the stupid power button for every restart." My power funtions were part of my issue's when able to get installed. I don't kbow WHAT distro he's trying,but the newer 1's are getting more buggy with some old equipment(they seem to drop support for some legacy items they figure nobody uses)







Or @ least make it harder to find.


----------



## Bonjovi

Hello guys Some one have microcode edited bioss for this motherboard? GA-EP43-S3L I want to use E5472 on this motherboard and please if you have experience to eddite it by manual here is bioss http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2848#dl and plz help me if you can download it eddite it and upload me for i download.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> That's super odd...figure anything out yet? Cause you'd think with Prime loading your CPU to 100%, there wouldn't be anything left for benchmarking, let alone getting better FPS lol


Sorry about the delay lads, work rudely intruded upon my day









I was curious if last night's results were an anomaly so I rebooted and repeated them today- same thing again, much better Unigine results with Prime95 hammering away in the background. And yes, Heaven or Valley running full screen not minimised, I get about 900fps reporting if I try that trick









So I eased off from 4.0 to 3.6ghz, back to my regular frequencies and voltages. No change at all in Valley results just now, the minimums reported on a few runs are fully twice as high as if Prime is disabled. Max slightly down also. I have noticed the minimums occur during scene changes. Surely the CPU doesnt throttle down inbetween?? I do have C1E enabled. That'll be the next thing to check.

Funnily, if I have Prime95 small FFTs running, AND Folding on the go too, Unigine Valley minimum FPS pushes higher still hahaha


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> @Rich22,
> 
> Hey man quick question. Have you tried running any Linux distros on your P5B with this E5450 by chance? I can't get a single distro working correctly and I'm not quite sure why. Windows 10 runs perfectly though. Before the E5450 I could run any distro I wanted to run, but not now. They install but simple things such as Reboot, Shutdown do not work what so ever. VERY annoying to have to get up and find the stupid power button for every restart.
> 
> Any ideas?


Not played around with Linux since my college days I'm afraid


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Sorry about the delay lads, work rudely intruded upon my day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious if last night's results were an anomaly so I rebooted and repeated them today- same thing again, much better Unigine results with Prime95 hammering away in the background. And yes, Heaven or Valley running full screen not minimised, I get about 900fps reporting if I try that trick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I eased off from 4.0 to 3.6ghz, back to my regular frequencies and voltages. No change at all in Valley results just now, the minimums reported on a few runs are fully twice as high as if Prime is disabled. Max slightly down also. I have noticed the minimums occur during scene changes. Surely the CPU doesnt throttle down inbetween?? I do have C1E enabled. That'll be the next thing to check.
> 
> Funnily, if I have Prime95 small FFTs running, AND Folding on the go too, Unigine Valley minimum FPS pushes higher still hahaha


Just curious...can you try running Unigine with ThrottleStop software enabled for full clocks? For some reason, even with SpeedStep and C1E and all that disabled, I still get my CPU idling at 2GHz rather than the full 3.16GHZ...using throttlestop fixes this, but it doesn't seem to make any difference except with certain apps/games that gave me performance issues, only one I can think of that seen an improvement is Forza Beta, but who knows....curious issue you have. What are your normal Unigine scores? Are they where they should be? Maybe some kind of anomaly in the FPS readings when Prime is running or something...who knows.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Just curious...can you try running Unigine with ThrottleStop software enabled for full clocks? For some reason, even with SpeedStep and C1E and all that disabled, I still get my CPU idling at 2GHz rather than the full 3.16GHZ...using throttlestop fixes this, but it doesn't seem to make any difference except with certain apps/games that gave me performance issues, only one I can think of that seen an improvement is Forza Beta, but who knows....curious issue you have. What are your normal Unigine scores? Are they where they should be? Maybe some kind of anomaly in the FPS readings when Prime is running or something...who knows.


before ck'n anything else in bios, if running windows, make sure Control Panel\Hardware and Sound\Power Options\Edit Plan Settings is opened, click "change advanced power settings" click "change settings that are currently unavailable" just 2 be safe, processor power management, minimum processor state. Make sure it reads 100%







If it does, then we can ck other bios settings to keep it from idling.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Sorry about the delay lads, work rudely intruded upon my day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious if last night's results were an anomaly so I rebooted and repeated them today- same thing again, much better Unigine results with Prime95 hammering away in the background. And yes, Heaven or Valley running full screen not minimised, I get about 900fps reporting if I try that trick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I eased off from 4.0 to 3.6ghz, back to my regular frequencies and voltages. No change at all in Valley results just now, the minimums reported on a few runs are fully twice as high as if Prime is disabled. Max slightly down also. I have noticed the minimums occur during scene changes. Surely the CPU doesnt throttle down inbetween?? I do have C1E enabled. That'll be the next thing to check.
> 
> Funnily, if I have Prime95 small FFTs running, AND Folding on the go too, Unigine Valley minimum FPS pushes higher still hahaha


Just ran Heaven, and Sky Diver while running prime 95. Heaven no real change, but Sky Diver took a big hit(dropped like 15% in ratings.) Here's my hwmanager from the run.








thought ya might like to see max temps ect.PS. hwmanager ran throughout all test!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah I am on the 3rd distro and although they seem to boot perfectly, run perfectly well, they will NOT reboot or shutdown. ANY attempt to restart the machine or shutdown is met with a forever never-ending distro logo showing activity but nothing happens. This machine is hidden out of sight and hard to get to so the issue with Linux is a serious one.

Installed windows 10 now twice on two different ssd's and two different builds and both times it was flawless, not even remotely any issues of any kind. Took 7 minutes for the Windows to install but Mint 18 kept giving me a stupid grub error. Took 3 hours of trying to realize Mints issue. Finally I had to install windows 10 first on disk 1 before Mint would install on disk 2. Disk 1 was unformatted without a partition so apparently Mint wanted to install its bootloader there but wasn't willing to format that drive to do so, even though I had pointed it at disk 2 and didn't want it touching disk 1.

Only things I have changed is the cpu and the SSD. Before now all Linux distros just worked, same versions too. Now they refuse to shutdown or restart and I can't have that. The whole reason I built this support machine was for dual booting because I don't want dual booting on my main rig.

I wonder if Linux doesn't like certain SSD controllers. I had it installed on a Samsung SSD, but now its on a barefoot based OCZ Vertex. Besides the cpu that is the only other changes made so far.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah I am on the 3rd distro and although they seem to boot perfectly, run perfectly well, they will NOT reboot or shutdown. ANY attempt to restart the machine or shutdown is met with a forever never-ending distro logo showing activity but nothing happens. This machine is hidden out of sight and hard to get to so the issue with Linux is a serious one.
> 
> Installed windows 10 now twice on two different ssd's and two different builds and both times it was flawless, not even remotely any issues of any kind. Took 7 minutes for the Windows to install but Mint 18 kept giving me a stupid grub error. Took 3 hours of trying to realize Mints issue. Finally I had to install windows 10 first on disk 1 before Mint would install on disk 2. Disk 1 was unformatted without a partition so apparently Mint wanted to install its bootloader there but wasn't willing to format that drive to do so, even though I had pointed it at disk 2 and didn't want it touching disk 1.
> 
> Only things I have changed is the cpu and the SSD. Before now all Linux distros just worked, same versions too. Now they refuse to shutdown or restart and I can't have that. The whole reason I built this support machine was for dual booting because I don't want dual booting on my main rig.
> 
> I wonder if Linux doesn't like certain SSD controllers. I had it installed on a Samsung SSD, but now its on a barefoot based OCZ Vertex. Besides the cpu that is the only other changes made so far.


Part of problem maybe? --->A bit off-topic, but quick reminder, if you are dual-booting Linux Mint 17.3 with Windows 8.1, and intend to save data to your Windows partition, make sure that you either shutdown Windows manually (eg: using the Command Prompt), or disable fast-startup (if you haven't already). Currently you are achieving the same effect by booting up Windows, and using restart (which is unaffected by fast-startup). By default on Windows 8/8.1/10 fast-startup is enabled. This means when you click the "shutdown" button, Windows doesn't shutdown, it does a minimal hibernation. This means you shouldn't mount the partition with write privilidges in other operating systems, because when Windows is hibernated, it is depending on the filesystem of the system partition to remain unchanged between that shutdown and Windows's next startup. If you do write to a hibernated filesystem, I honestly cannot say what the concequences will be as I've never done it. Some people say it will damage the filesystem (and you'll lose data), others say the new data will simply be discarded. Regardless of whom is correct, I suspect neither results are desirable to you. So if you need both read & write privilidges on the Windows partition, make sure to disable or avoid fast-startup.

Steps To Disable Fast-startup On Windows 8/8.1/10:
1. Login as an Administrator.
2. Open the Start screen.
3. In the Start screen, search for "Control Panel", and click on it in the search results.
4. In the Control Panel, click on "System and Security", and click "Change what the power buttons do" (its under "Power Options").
5. In the Control Panel, click on "Change settings that are currently unavailable", and then uncheck "Turn on fast start-up (recommended)".
Seems to be that or an issue with the swap file writing & hanging... @ least from what I can find so far. The SSD controllers would definately be something to look @ if there's not a proper driver for them. Reason I posted the windows power bit, it was also listed with people who had issues where the shutdown/reboot just circled. I was thinking maybe Mint couldn't turn off the hardware because Windows was keeping it on.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yes, I know this already but thanks bud I appreciate you trying to help. I have been dual booting since the 1990's and building computers since the late 80's, I just don't want to do it on a single machine, hence why I built a second machine and using it in the same room on a second monitor. I want two machines, with one always on from now on (not counting my laptop or tablet). Lol, I got tired of firing up the laptop or trying to do research on the 8" tablet









In regards to Linux, my only "new" issue is restarting or shutting down the Linux distro. The online searches and my 20 years of Linux use are not helping any, so today I am going to use a different SSD manufacturer (C300) to see if that Barefoot controller is what is causing the issue. Or maybe I should use Port1 for Linux and Port2 for Windows, who knows. I seriously doubt it had anything to do with the CPU change, but maybe it had something to do with the BIOS mod, which I also seriously doubt. I will let ya know soon.

Thanks @schuck6566







but I was hoping someone else with this Xeon mod had this same issue immediately following the modification, so no its not off topic as this issue didn't occur until immediately after I modified this system. Before the mod Linux was perfectly stable on it, so it is a perfectly natural start for me to question people in this thread (people with the same Xeon mod right?). Unfortunately Rich22, the only one with the same board has no experience with the matter. That's OK because I will no doubt solve it eventually, and it is probably not related to this mod at all. My guess is either the different ssd or something I broke in the BIOS.









EDIT: OK, something interesting here. Now the live usb of Ubuntu 16.04 LTS is not shutting down. This seems to point to the cpu or the bios now. Is it possible I didn't get the sticker perfectly situated or the bios mod correct? I did remove all the Pentium 4 microcodes because I didn't think they were needed. Going to download the bios again and modify it again I guess. Jeez man lol


----------



## schuck6566

REPLY TO }SkOrPn--' : EDIT: OK, something interesting here. Now the live usb of Ubuntu 16.04 LTS is not shutting down. This seems to point to the cpu or the bios now. Is it possible I didn't get the sticker perfectly situated or the bios mod correct? I did remove all the Pentium 4 microcodes because I didn't think they were needed. Going to download the bios again and modify it again I guess. Jeez man lol[/quote] I just looked,and people are reporting it as an issue with Ubuntu 16.04 also. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2329042 http://askubuntu.com/questions/801807/why-cant-i-shut-down-ubuntu-on-most-attempts so chances are it's NOT something in bios or the sticker. Just remember they made these able to play with uefi so you have to use the right loader.<--- I just dable with linux,but it's great for some things!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Thanks schuck, I figured it out sorta. I installed the Core 2 Duo and the unmodified BIOS and Linux is now working exactly as expected, so its the Xeon Mod, either the CPU or the BIOS. Going to now install the modified BIOS and see if it changes the way Linux works, lol. Don't you just love troubleshooting? If linux keeps working, then I might have the sticker incorrectly installed, but if not then I need to really mess around with BIOS settings or different versions maybe... will let ya know later today. Thanks again

P.S. Oh and I was using 16.04 ever since it was released, only the mod has changed things here, or maybe the different SSD. Nothing else has changed.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

@schuck6566, all I need are the 45nm microcodes correct? The ONLY ones I modded in previously were these two below? I didnt see any reason for the 65nm xeon codes, or any other cpu for that matter. All I have here in the way of 775/771 is one E6700 and one E5450. So all I need are the 45nm codes I would assume. And that's what I did previously. Am I correct?

cpu0001067a_plat00000011_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin

Going to mod some older BIOS's as well and do some testing while I have the time.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> @schuck6566, all I need are the 45nm microcodes correct? The ONLY ones I modded in previously were these two below? I didnt see any reason for the 65nm xeon codes, or any other cpu for that matter. All I have here in the way of 775/771 is one E6700 and one E5450. So all I need are the 45nm codes I would assume. And that's what I did previously. Am I correct?
> 
> cpu0001067a_plat00000011_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
> cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
> 
> Going to mod some older BIOS's as well and do some testing while I have the time.


Right, you only NEED to add which ever code your specific cpu calls for. 45nm 1067a:thumb:


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

OK, looks like BIOS 1236 bricked the mobo for some reason. Followed the guide perfectly, and the flashing utility built into the BIOS seemed to flash it, verified it, and then it rebooted after 5 second normally. But after it came back up all I now have is the P5B Deluxe full screen logo. None of the keyboard buttons do anything any more. ALT+F2 is supposed to bring up the flashing utility, but it does not. Was fun while it lasted.

EDIT: By the way, ALWAYS use the engineering AFUDOS run from DOS if you want to downgrade your bios. I failed to remember this from so long ago.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> OK, looks like BIOS 1236 bricked the mobo for some reason. Followed the guide perfectly, and the flashing utility built into the BIOS seemed to flash it, verified it, and then it rebooted after 5 second normally. But after it came back up all I now have is the P5B Deluxe full screen logo. None of the keyboard buttons do anything any more. ALT+F2 is supposed to bring up the flashing utility, but it does not. Was fun while it lasted.
> 
> EDIT: By the way, ALWAYS use the engineering AFUDOS run from DOS if you want to downgrade your bios. I failed to remember this from so long ago.


Flashing this board with a new BIOS is a crapshoot- I twice thought I'd toasted the board, wouldn't boot, wouldn't even display an error message or logo, just deathly black. Unplugged everything and popped the battery and came back 20 mins later to restart and magically everything came back to life, and I have the new BIOS up and running merrily!

EDIT: A few times this board has given me keyboard issues, after clearing CMOS, things like that- I've had to ditch the USB mouse and keyboard and dig out old PS/2 peripherals to get things going again...


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah Rich22 I hope that happens here too. I already found my old DB25 based SPI flashing cable and created a DOS USB boot disk with the appropriate files, so if it does not come back to life "miraculously" I will just reflash it via my Laptops parallel port, which is the only thing I ever used that port for. Thank heavens I still have a old enough machine to flash these old BIOS chips. If that don't work, then I might be breaking out my old Asus A7N8X and using its parallel port. So long I can find a stupid floppy drive somewhere that works, assuming it wont boot from usb.

I vaguely remember something about NOT back flashing older BIOS versions without using the engineering sample of AFUDOS but can't remember if this P5B was one of those boards or not (I want to say it is). I found a thread with instructions on how to flash a dead BIOS that has a SPI port next to it, like our P5B does. I went through one of my dozen boxes of cables and luckily found a DB25 male to what looks to be IDC10 female, so once I figure out the pin outs I will just build a flashing cable and hope it works. If not this BIOS chip is only $13 and thankfully super easy to solder on/off. I hope I don't have to do that though, I really hate buying things I already have, so id rather just fix the dead bios I already have, lol.


----------



## Gakad

I was wondering if anyone on here knows about these?

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/lnte-l-Xeon-X5460-CPU-3-16GHz-12MB-1333MHz-LGA775-Processor-Close-to-Core-2-Quad/32561220287.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.19.FdPDuN&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_1_10057_10056_10055_10059_9987_10058_10017_106_105_104_10060_103_10061_102_414_10062_413,searchweb201603_2&btsid=4797f01f-3e96-4527-bc5a-257e26c9a9d4

It seems that aliexpress sells modified LGA 771 cpus that are compatible with LGA 775. Are these real or a scam? and would it be recommended to buy one?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gakad*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone on here knows about these?


These what?


----------



## Gakad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> These what?


My bad, held ctrl while pressing enter submits.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gakad*
> 
> My bad, held ctrl while pressing enter submits.


No problem man, if you need any help don't be afraid to ask these guys here in this forum.


----------



## Gakad

I was wondering if anyone on here knows about these?

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/lnte-l-Xeon-X5460-CPU-3-16GHz-12MB-1333MHz-LGA775-Processor-Close-to-Core-2-Quad/32561220287.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.19.FdPDuN&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_1_10057_10056_10055_10059_9987_10058_10017_106_105_104_10060_103_10061_102_414_10062_413,searchweb201603_2&btsid=4797f01f-3e96-4527-bc5a-257e26c9a9d4

It seems that aliexpress sells modified LGA 771 cpus that are compatible with LGA 775. Are these real or a scam? or a decent buy?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Its just a Xeon X5460 with the mod already done for you. Since they cut the key into the PCB you do not need to mod the socket. I know nothing about that seller or their reputation so whether its a scam or not is unknown. Going by the seller ratings of 98.6 and the sales of over 300 of that item, i'd say no its not a scam. That is my opinion though.


----------



## Revhead

Just go for the cheapest CPU you can find. The mod is really easy. I've done it 3 times with 3 different boards without incident. Someone I cant remember who recommended buying from sellers who are selling more than one CPU - the singles are probably OCers looking for one that clocks better - so you don't want them.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## PooPipeBoy

Finally got my Gigabyte G41M S2PT board today, and the damn thing is BRICKED. No post at all. Without RAM installed, it won't even beep any error codes either, which is a guaranteed motherboard problem.
Tried resetting the CMOS, multiple power supplies, multiple CPUs, even reverted to the onboard graphics.....nothin' at all.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> OK, looks like BIOS 1236 bricked the mobo for some reason. Followed the guide perfectly, and the flashing utility built into the BIOS seemed to flash it, verified it, and then it rebooted after 5 second normally. But after it came back up all I now have is the P5B Deluxe full screen logo. None of the keyboard buttons do anything any more. ALT+F2 is supposed to bring up the flashing utility, but it does not. Was fun while it lasted.
> 
> EDIT: By the way, ALWAYS use the engineering AFUDOS run from DOS if you want to downgrade your bios. I failed to remember this from so long ago.


***?
I flash BIOS left, right and centre - backwards and forwards using the built in flash program from BIOS.
If you get the logo, it can't be dead. Dead is black and nothing. I'd try put the BIOS on a self flashing CD and see what happens. What board is it again?


----------



## Revhead

@}SkOrPn--'

In case this might help attached are the P5B Deluxe BIOS 1238 and P5B Deluxe BIOS 1236 BIOS files modded with microcodes for 45mm Xeons.

p5b-asus-deluxe-biosmodded.zip 1609k .zip file


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gakad*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone on here knows about these?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/lnte-l-Xeon-X5460-CPU-3-16GHz-12MB-1333MHz-LGA775-Processor-Close-to-Core-2-Quad/32561220287.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.19.FdPDuN&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_1_10057_10056_10055_10059_9987_10058_10017_106_105_104_10060_103_10061_102_414_10062_413,searchweb201603_2&btsid=4797f01f-3e96-4527-bc5a-257e26c9a9d4
> 
> It seems that aliexpress sells modified LGA 771 cpus that are compatible with LGA 775. Are these real or a scam? or a decent buy?


There seem to be genuine items for sale on that website, but the website gets very bad reviews if you google it... See screengrab off my phone:


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah Rich22 I hope that happens here too. I already found my old DB25 based SPI flashing cable and created a DOS USB boot disk with the appropriate files, so if it does not come back to life "miraculously" I will just reflash it via my Laptops parallel port, which is the only thing I ever used that port for. Thank heavens I still have a old enough machine to flash these old BIOS chips. If that don't work, then I might be breaking out my old Asus A7N8X and using its parallel port. So long I can find a stupid floppy drive somewhere that works, assuming it wont boot from usb.
> 
> I vaguely remember something about NOT back flashing older BIOS versions without using the engineering sample of AFUDOS but can't remember if this P5B was one of those boards or not (I want to say it is). I found a thread with instructions on how to flash a dead BIOS that has a SPI port next to it, like our P5B does. I went through one of my dozen boxes of cables and luckily found a DB25 male to what looks to be IDC10 female, so once I figure out the pin outs I will just build a flashing cable and hope it works. If not this BIOS chip is only $13 and thankfully super easy to solder on/off. I hope I don't have to do that though, I really hate buying things I already have, so id rather just fix the dead bios I already have, lol.


That's some complex flashing you're having to go through! I just went for the simple method of downloading latest bios from Asus, scrubbing all the microcodes and putting the new ones on, and using a USB stick and the EZFlash utility in BIOS.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> That's super odd...figure anything out yet? Cause you'd think with Prime loading your CPU to 100%, there wouldn't be anything left for benchmarking, let alone getting better FPS lol


Still stumped, but will have a play around tonight to see if I can fathom anything out!!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Still stumped, but will have a play around tonight to see if I can fathom anything out!!


Did you try Throttlestop?


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Did you try Throttlestop?


That's exactly what I'll try tonight ? I'm sure it's to do with throttelling, as any program that keeps the professor under loads does the same trick at improving the frame rates in Unigine on my computer


----------



## mehks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gakad*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone on here knows about these?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/lnte-l-Xeon-X5460-CPU-3-16GHz-12MB-1333MHz-LGA775-Processor-Close-to-Core-2-Quad/32561220287.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.19.FdPDuN&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_1_10057_10056_10055_10059_9987_10058_10017_106_105_104_10060_103_10061_102_414_10062_413,searchweb201603_2&btsid=4797f01f-3e96-4527-bc5a-257e26c9a9d4
> 
> It seems that aliexpress sells modified LGA 771 cpus that are compatible with LGA 775. Are these real or a scam? or a decent buy?


This is what i bought, it worked atleaast for me and the good thing is you dont have to butcher your motherboard


----------



## Rich22

Hacking at a motherboard just makes you think how petty Intel were in the unnecessary alterations to create two separate platforms, when it would have been simpler just to unify them


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> ***?
> I flash BIOS left, right and centre - backwards and forwards using the built in flash program from BIOS.
> If you get the logo, it can't be dead. Dead is black and nothing. I'd try put the BIOS on a self flashing CD and see what happens. What board is it again?


How do you do that with a bricked dead BIOS again? As I said the board is DEAD. Please explain how you flash a DEAD board without using the normal SPI means to flash a DEAD bricked board? I have two options, flash it myself through the SPI port next to the BIOS or solder on a new BIOS. That is the ONLY known options to flashing a bad bricked BIOS on a P5B.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> OK, looks like BIOS 1236 bricked the mobo for some reason. Followed the guide perfectly, and the flashing utility built into the BIOS seemed to flash it, verified it, and then it rebooted after 5 second normally. But after it came back up all I now have is the P5B Deluxe full screen logo. None of the keyboard buttons do anything any more. ALT+F2 is supposed to bring up the flashing utility, but it does not. Was fun while it lasted.
> 
> EDIT: By the way, ALWAYS use the engineering AFUDOS run from DOS if you want to downgrade your bios. I failed to remember this from so long ago.


was just looking, new bios chip goes between $13-$20 if you end up not being able to reflash for whatever reason. LOL, wish I'd known how to change them before I started doing the mod. Had a board get screwed by a power outage during a bios update.(my fault for no ups). When I started playing with this mod,I discovered bios depot.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> was just looking, new bios chip goes between $13-$20 if you end up not being able to reflash for whatever reason. LOL, wish I'd known how to change them before I started doing the mod. Had a board get screwed by a power outage during a bios update.(my fault for no ups). When I started playing with this mod,I discovered bios depot.


Its $13 dollars on ebay. But I have everything to flash it myself. So unless the chip is dead then I should be able to flash it myself. If not then I will solder on a new chip easy peasy.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> How do you do that with a bricked dead BIOS again? As I said the board is DEAD. Please explain how you flash a DEAD board without using the normal SPI means to flash a DEAD bricked board? I have two options, flash it myself through the SPI port next to the BIOS or solder on a new BIOS. That is the ONLY known options to flashing a bad bricked BIOS on a P5B.


I think Rev was talking about the board not being dead, 'cause it posting video. So,It may reflash from a cd with the bios on it. Edit: for example http://www.supermicro.com/manuals/other/AMI_BIOS_Recovery.pdf


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I think Rev was talking about the board not being dead, 'cause it posting video. So,It may reflash from a cd with the bios on it.


Yeah I already thought about that CD option, but finding and purchasing a CD (did you see the ridiculous costs?) is kinda dumb route to go for me, especially when I have zero guarantee it will work. I am a Electronics Tech veteran, I have every tool I could possibly need in my shop for simple stuff like this. So it would just be easier if I simply fix it myself, once I find the time it should take no more than 10-15 minutes of soldering, another 30 or so making sure I have all the files ready etc, and setting up the flashing laptop which is an old IBM R52, which has a Parallel port (its the reason I keep this laptop). Hell it would be easy for me to desolder the chip and flash it off the board directly sitting on my shop desk I would think. Its actually better that way. Flashing it directly on the board like the manufacturer did it, is kinda fun and challenging, but I've done it plenty of times so I am not worried about it. However, if this chip does not like my laptops parallel port (or my self made flashing cable) for some crazy reason, then I will buy a new chip already flashed, and solder that on but that is absolutely my last option here. I wish I had remembered that these do not support back flashing (says so in the Asus BIOS EZ Flasher Notes) but after it died that is when I remembered, lol. And yes it does show video, but I don't have a CD handy (I already tried this via USB anyway using Alt-F2)) to try and that logo is completely frozen even after the battery has been out, and in order for the CD to work Alt-F2 would also have to work, and it doesn't. So I have to assume the CD method would be a waste of good cash. My instincts tells me to simply flash the chip myself, but that's just me.

I wish I had a picture of it but the SPI port (SPI_J1 next to the bios chip) on this board is only 1/2" from the BIOS chip right? so all I have to do is connect 5 pins from my laptops parallel port (pins 7, 8, 9, 10 and 18 which are the normal SPI communication pins), borrow 3v from the ATX PSU connector and put that 3v on pin 1, then throw on DOS on a USB and the manufacturers SPI flashing program (I have all this mostly setup already), and flash it the way the manufacturer does (well kinda like they do). I'm not the only one who has flashed their dead Asus boards this way, its really really easy imo and I've done it before, so no worries guys. I always take the free easy fixes before I go the long more expensive routes. Buying a CD or new chip to me is the hard more expensive way, but if I have to I will.

LOL, I killed it, its my fault for not remembering something, so I should be the one that fixes it. By the way, the battery has been off for 8 hours now and its still not working, its just a dead BIOS now. I will fix it this weekend though.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gakad*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone on here knows about these?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/lnte-l-Xeon-X5460-CPU-3-16GHz-12MB-1333MHz-LGA775-Processor-Close-to-Core-2-Quad/32561220287.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.19.FdPDuN&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_1_10057_10056_10055_10059_9987_10058_10017_106_105_104_10060_103_10061_102_414_10062_413,searchweb201603_2&btsid=4797f01f-3e96-4527-bc5a-257e26c9a9d4
> 
> It seems that aliexpress sells modified LGA 771 cpus that are compatible with LGA 775. Are these real or a scam? or a decent buy?


You know I was looking around e shopping and noticed these pre-modded chips are usually quite double the rate in the $40 range or higher, so that pre-modded chip at $24 is not a bad deal after all, plus it saves you from modding the socket, if that even matters to you. I didn't really want to mod my socket, so if a E5450 had been available on ebay at that cost I would have gone for it. I got mine for like $17 though plus $3.80 for the stickers. If your willing to buy at Aliexpress, then go for it


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I think Rev was talking about the board not being dead, 'cause it posting video. So,It may reflash from a cd with the bios on it. Edit: for example http://www.supermicro.com/manuals/other/AMI_BIOS_Recovery.pdf


Thanks Chuck. That's what I meant alright. Works from a USB too if you haven't got a CD drive - worth a shot?


----------



## mehks

okie, i managed to get 3.42Ghz at 1.272 at the Vcore. Rest of the voltages are on Auto (Cpu PPL, Nb Voltage, FSB Termination). How can i find the least amount of volst they need to continue to be stable? Is there any method?


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehks*
> 
> okie, i managed to get 3.42Ghz at 1.272 at the Vcore. Rest of the voltages are on Auto (Cpu PPL, Nb Voltage, FSB Termination). How can i find the least amount of volst they need to continue to be stable? Is there any method?


Don't leave your voltages on auto. Whatever the default is plug those figures in manually. Leaving them on auto will overclock the hell out of them and may damage your CPU.
To find what is stable you need to run at stability program. I use and recommend OCCT. If it can pass 60 mins of that then you're stable. If it errors then up the voltage and try again. It's a process of trial and error.


----------



## Rich22

What Revhead says about the auto voltages is important, the higher you overclock the higher these will push (normally anyway). The trial and error process is damn time consuming... Perhaps google your board and find people that have overclocked a quad core processor on it before, that'll give you a good indication of what might need to be tweaked and bumped up voltage wise.


----------



## mehks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Don't leave your voltages on auto. Whatever the default is plug those figures in manually. Leaving them on auto will overclock the hell out of them and may damage your CPU.
> To find what is stable you need to run at stability program. I use and recommend OCCT. If it can pass 60 mins of that then you're stable. If it errors then up the voltage and try again. It's a process of trial and error.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> What Revhead says about the auto voltages is important, the higher you overclock the higher these will push (normally anyway). The trial and error process is damn time consuming... Perhaps google your board and find people that have overclocked a quad core processor on it before, that'll give you a good indication of what might need to be tweaked and bumped up voltage wise.


So i set everything to default with Speedstep disable and run aida 64 to find the defaults voltages?


----------



## Revhead

@mehks

If you set everything to default BIOS will show you all the default voltages etc. Then where it says Auto to the right of these open this and change it to that figure. That's your baseline.


----------



## mehks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> @mehks
> 
> If you set everything to default BIOS will show you all the default voltages etc. Then where it says Auto to the right of these open this and change it to that figure. That's your baseline.


there is no default value on my p5k, maybe on a gigabyte one :/ it has AUTO or exact values


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehks*
> 
> there is no default value on my p5k, maybe on a gigabyte one :/ it has AUTO or exact values


When U press whatever key for default settings, save it & reboot, enter bios,save/write down current voltages shown (cpu,NB ect.) click manual & it should show them as the current set. If not,enter them under manual. ---> P5K Deluxe = Load Setup Defaults
This option allows you to load the default values for each of the parameters on the
Setup menus. When you select this option or if you press , a confirmation
window appears. Select YES to load default values. Select Exit & Save Changes
or make other changes before saving the values to the non-volatile RAM.


----------



## mehks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> When U press whatever key for default settings, save it & reboot, enter bios,save/write down current voltages shown (cpu,NB ect.) click manual & it should show them as the current set. If not,enter them under manual. ---> P5K Deluxe = Load Setup Defaults
> This option allows you to load the default values for each of the parameters on the
> Setup menus. When you select this option or if you press , a confirmation
> window appears. Select YES to load default values. Select Exit & Save Changes
> or make other changes before saving the values to the non-volatile RAM.


The default value is AUTO
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Don't leave your voltages on auto. Whatever the default is plug those figures in manually. Leaving them on auto will overclock the hell out of them and may damage your CPU.
> To find what is stable you need to run at stability program. I use and recommend OCCT. If it can pass 60 mins of that then you're stable. If it errors then up the voltage and try again. It's a process of trial and error.


Tried OCCT nice program, overclock fails quick but how the hell can you tell what went wrong?


----------



## Revhead

@mehks
Like I said trial and error. Start with more Vcore. Other major voltages are FSB, CPU PLL and NB.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehks*
> 
> there is no default value on my p5k, maybe on a gigabyte one :/ it has AUTO or exact values


for the p5k-e and similar p5k boards---> Getting to know your ASUS P5K-E
Ok to get to the BIOS you need to press [Del] as the board is posting...

All of the overclocking options on this board can be found in one menu option in the BIOS so lets go take a look!

Go to the [Advanced] menu and then go down to the first option [Jumper Free Configuration]

If its your first time in this menu you will see that everything is set to Auto to enable an overclock we must set a number of these options to manual, so go through the menus and set the below to Manual, you will notice that as you set these to manual you get more options appear.

[AI Overclocking]
[CPU Ratio Control]
[DRAM Frequency]
[DRAM Timing Control]

With everything set to manual we have all the options that we need to setup an overclock, the options that are going to be of interest are:

[Ratio CMOS Setting] - this is the CPU Ratio that was discussed earlier you can enter a number from 6 - 9 (default 9) in here and it will multiply this by the FSB to calculate your clock

[FSB Frequency] - here you set the FSB you want to run the motherboard at, the default to run your Q6600 at stock is 266 (assuming a *9 CPU Ratio)

[PCI-E Frequency] - I always set this to 101, some people use 100 or 105 but in general take it off Auto.

[DRAM Command Rate] - Set this to your manufactures recommendations 1T or 2T

[DRAM Timing Controls] - Set these to your manufactures recommendations, generally only the first four are manually set as they make the most difference to performance, the rest can be set or left on Auto

[CPU Voltage] - this is often referred to as vcore, for now we are going to set this to 1.300v which should be plenty for you to boot to windows at stock, all Q6600 CPU are slightly different and some need more volts than others but 1.300v should be enough for even the hungriest!

[DRAM Voltage] - Set this to the voltage recommended by the manufacture, note RAM is far more sensitive to voltage than you CPU and you should be very careful not to overvolt that RAM as this can cause damage

[CPU Voltage Dampener] Also Called [Loadline Calibration] - THIS IS YOUR FRIEND! Whilst reading through the forums you have more than likely come across the terms vdrop and vdroop, this is where the vcore in the BIOS changes as the CPU is put through different levels of stress&#8230; this setting will keep your vcore levels nearer those that you set in the BIOS eliminating a lot of the vdrop and vdroop problems. So make sure you set this to Enabled

[Northbridge Voltage] - For now keep this on Auto, if you are running 4 sticks of RAM you may want to set this to 1.45v but in general shouldn't cause a problem leaving this on Auto
For xeon with 1333 the stock fsb frequency would be 333. 1.3v should be plenty of power for stock xeon setting to boot. above info taken from ----> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=17825087


----------



## shhek0

Hello guys,

Huge appretiation for this thread!

However I have a problem that I could not resolve. Couple of days ago i installed x5460(moded) on my lga 775 motherboard ( MSI P35 NEO/ MS-7360). Moded bios is also flashed. Then swapped the be quier pure rock on top of it and the system went running. The cpu temps at stock are 28 degrees at idle and no more than 37-38 at GTA 4 for example. The machine is very stable. But there is a huge problem that i could not turn on the computer unless i reset the jumper or remove and install back the battery. When I press the power button the computer starts lighting up, everything is spinning and working but the monitor stays turned off. Reset the jumper- the computer is turning on then F2 to reset the defaults and the windows is starting running. But if I restert the computer the same thing again- everything spinning, lightin etc however nothing is displayed on the monitor. I have re-attached everything once again and even put my E2180 processor back but the same thing is happening with the old processor. Evrything was working perfectly fine prior to installing the new moded x5460. The bios is 100% okay. The problem is that i can not re-flash the bios to just exclude it as a possibility- i can not make a usb bootable for example because if i go to the bios when i reset the jumper( not hitting F2 to just load the defaults) if i try to save & exit the computer is not starting again. Only jumper reset + F2 is allowing me to boot into windows.

The full computer specs are:
Intel Xeon X5460 @ 3.16GHz
MSI P35 Neo/ MS-7360
2047MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti
PSU- 500W RHINO GPC-500

I would be very happy if somebody can provide me some sugestions or resolution of what should be my next step. As i mentioned i have installed back the old processor- same thing. Re-seat everything. I would post now some pictures just to show that the system is running and stable:


Prior to know that only with resetting the jumper is the solution i got this message:

But could not go to the bios( also no overclock was attempted)

I really really hope somebody reads this long post and come with some sort of sugestion or solution. THANK IN AN ADVANCE!!!


----------



## Rich22

That is a very unusual problem, I honestly hope someone has some idea what could be causing it. When you reseated everything did you try a different sticker?


----------



## shhek0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> That is a very unusual problem, I honestly hope someone has some idea what could be causing it. When you reseated everything did you try a different sticker?


ah.. how i missed that. So the person from whom i bought the CPU told me that he also has a variant which you do not have to mode anything(i.e putting the sticket or moding the motherboard). Here is a picture of the sticker:
https://postimg.org/image/4nckkr1x1/

When i received the CPU i thought thats maybe not how it should be looking at pictures. However as i mentioned the CPU is running perfectly fine and the issue is ocurring with my old e2180 also- probably the sticker is just fine though not looking exactly as the ones i have seen over the internet. I have not tried with a different sticker but you could better tell me if this might be causing the problem.


----------



## RKDxpress

Could the motherboard battery need replacing?


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shhek0*
> 
> ah.. how i missed that. So the person from whom i bought the CPU told me that he also has a variant which you do not have to mode anything(i.e putting the sticket or moding the motherboard). Here is a picture of the sticker:
> https://postimg.org/image/4nckkr1x1/
> 
> When i received the CPU i thought thats maybe not how it should be looking at pictures. However as i mentioned the CPU is running perfectly fine and the issue is ocurring with my old e2180 also- probably the sticker is just fine though not looking exactly as the ones i have seen over the internet. I have not tried with a different sticker but you could better tell me if this might be causing the problem.


Sorry I missed the bit where you said you put the old processor back as well, makes the situation even weirder! It's absolutely baffling to me. By the way, I tried to see if you have the standard looking sticker but the pic you posted is so tiny if you zoom in its just a mass of pixels haha. Definitely try changing the battery as mentioned above, wouldn't hurt for sure...


----------



## shhek0

photo uploading

My bad about the picture size. Definitely will try to buy a new battery as soon as possible on order to check if this would be the issue. Otherwise everything has been re-seat and i am 100% possible it is alright with cable and etc. The computer has been running non-stop for maybe more than 12 and all of the time some test or games etc. No worries whatsoever. But the problem is that is not booting without the cmos reset. I will definitely try with another batter.


----------



## Rich22

I'm impressed if the original battery has lasted this long, by P5B battery died nearly 4 years ago


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shhek0*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Huge appretiation for this thread!
> 
> However I have a problem that I could not resolve. Couple of days ago i installed x5460(moded) on my lga 775 motherboard ( MSI P35 NEO/ MS-7360). Moded bios is also flashed. Then swapped the be quier pure rock on top of it and the system went running. The cpu temps at stock are 28 degrees at idle and no more than 37-38 at GTA 4 for example. The machine is very stable. But there is a huge problem that i could not turn on the computer unless i reset the jumper or remove and install back the battery. When I press the power button the computer starts lighting up, everything is spinning and working but the monitor stays turned off. Reset the jumper- the computer is turning on then F2 to reset the defaults and the windows is starting running. But if I restert the computer the same thing again- everything spinning, lightin etc however nothing is displayed on the monitor. I have re-attached everything once again and even put my E2180 processor back but the same thing is happening with the old processor. Evrything was working perfectly fine prior to installing the new moded x5460. The bios is 100% okay. The problem is that i can not re-flash the bios to just exclude it as a possibility- i can not make a usb bootable for example because if i go to the bios when i reset the jumper( not hitting F2 to just load the defaults) if i try to save & exit the computer is not starting again. Only jumper reset + F2 is allowing me to boot into windows.
> 
> The full computer specs are:
> Intel Xeon X5460 @ 3.16GHz
> MSI P35 Neo/ MS-7360
> 2047MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti
> PSU- 500W RHINO GPC-500
> 
> I would be very happy if somebody can provide me some sugestions or resolution of what should be my next step. As i mentioned i have installed back the old processor- same thing. Re-seat everything. I would post now some pictures just to show that the system is running and stable:
> 
> 
> Prior to know that only with resetting the jumper is the solution i got this message:
> 
> But could not go to the bios( also no overclock was attempted)
> 
> I really really hope somebody reads this long post and come with some sort of sugestion or solution. THANK IN AN ADVANCE!!!


Try with just 1 stick ram,bootand restart.If fails,try different stick, .If still failing,try reinstalling the nvidia driver. (If windows 10, certain nvidia drivers installed by Windows update can cause black screen) also ck all drivers in device manager installed working properly. Just some possibles.







From msi...
No Post - Jumper settings

Verify jumper settings on motherboard
Motherboard jumpers for particular model are normally located in section 2 "Hardware setup" of the manual.
On motherboards equipped with jumpers to set the FSB speed, verify that the FSB speed is set correctly for your CPU.

• P4 based systems do not normally use a jumper to set the FSB speed, the FSB speed will be auto detected on P4 systems.

Verify that the CMOS jumper is set correctly.
Clear CMOS jumper (normally JBAT1) must be set to "Keep settings" to allow the system to POST
If JBAT1 is set to "clear CMOS" position the motherboard will not power on or post

• On most MSI motherboards you will set JBAT1 as listed below
• JBAT1 pins 1-2 Keep settings
• JBAT1 pins 2-3 Clear CMOS settings
• Verify the correct setting for your motherboard in manual as the correct setting may vary from model to model
-- back to index

No Post - Shorting issues

Motherboard Grounding to case causing No Post

Test the motherboard outside of the case to verify that the motherboard is not shorting to the case and causing a problem
• With only the CPU and heat sink, memory, and video card (or onboard video) connected to the motherboard, place the motherboard on a non-conductive surface and retest the motherboard
• Check the case mounting standoffs to verify that they are lining up correctly with the mounting holes on the motherboard.
-- back to index

No Post - Component related issues

Eliminate comoponents as possible cause

Test system with minimal components installed.
• With only CPU w/ heat sink, memory and video connected retest system
Verify that all of the components on the system are in good working order
• Test motherboard with known good components
• Test components on known good system
--


----------



## Revhead

@shhek0

Is your board Rev 1.0 or 2.0. It could be a bad flash? Upload your BIOS and I'll have a look at it for you?


----------



## shhek0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> @shhek0
> 
> Is your board Rev 1.0 or 2.0. It could be a bad flash? Upload your BIOS and I'll have a look at it for you?


My god.. how i have missed it. When i read it Rev 1/2 i knew it was familliar. So went at the official MSI site and saw this:

Rev 1:
- ICS 9LPRS906CGLF clock generator (PLL)
- BIOS 1.xx
- S/N 601-7360-010xxxxxxxxxxx (P35 Neo-F)
- S/N 601-7360-030xxxxxxxxxxx (P35 Neo-FI)

Rev 2:
- ICS 9LPRS908DGLF clock generator (PLL)
- BIOS 2.xx
- S/N 601-7360-040xxxxxxxxxxx (P35 Neo-F)

The PLL is located near PCI_E2, the BIOS version sticker on the EEPROM between SATA ports and southbridge (very small, IMS.1xx = Rev 1, IMS.2xx = Rev 2), the sticker with the S/N on the backside. The Rev also can be identified with a small sticker on PCI2 (010/030 = Rev 1, 040 = Rev 2).

Currently i have a bios v2.1(moded with 771 micro) which is for Rev2 and looking down on my motherboard i saw IMS.130

Damn guys i have kinda lost your time so far







However thanks very much to everyone who has replied to me.

NOW.. the big question is: how to reflash the bios? I mean i can not go to the bios settings and to set USB device to boot... whenever i go to the BIOS i got rejected(after making some changing and clicking save) and have to again reset the cmos and the only way is to load the defaults by pressing F2(from here i can not even go to bios at all). Thanks in advance guys!!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shhek0*
> 
> My god.. how i have missed it. When i read it Rev 1/2 i knew it was familliar. So went at the official MSI site and saw this:
> 
> Rev 1:
> - ICS 9LPRS906CGLF clock generator (PLL)
> - BIOS 1.xx
> - S/N 601-7360-010xxxxxxxxxxx (P35 Neo-F)
> - S/N 601-7360-030xxxxxxxxxxx (P35 Neo-FI)
> 
> Rev 2:
> - ICS 9LPRS908DGLF clock generator (PLL)
> - BIOS 2.xx
> - S/N 601-7360-040xxxxxxxxxxx (P35 Neo-F)
> 
> The PLL is located near PCI_E2, the BIOS version sticker on the EEPROM between SATA ports and southbridge (very small, IMS.1xx = Rev 1, IMS.2xx = Rev 2), the sticker with the S/N on the backside. The Rev also can be identified with a small sticker on PCI2 (010/030 = Rev 1, 040 = Rev 2).
> 
> Currently i have a bios v2.1(moded with 771 micro) which is for Rev2 and looking down on my motherboard i saw IMS.130
> 
> Damn guys i have kinda lost your time so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However thanks very much to everyone who has replied to me.
> 
> NOW.. the big question is: how to reflash the bios? I mean i can not go to the bios settings and to set USB device to boot... whenever i go to the BIOS i got rejected(after making some changing and clicking save) and have to again reset the cmos and the only way is to load the defaults by pressing F2(from here i can not even go to bios at all). Thanks in advance guys!!


msi bios 1.10 located from link here? http://soggi.eu/motherboards/msi/P35-Neo.htm and use afuwin located here --->https://ami.com/download-license-agreement/?DownloadFile=AMIBIOS_and_Aptio_AMI_Firmware_Update_Utility.zip Directions here

> http://www.ecs.com.tw/extra/flashutl/afuwin.pdf ? Maybe this will help? U run it from inside windows.


----------



## Revhead

@shhek0

Here's Rev 1.0 BIOS 1.10 with new Xeon 45mm microcodes added (old ones removed). You are probably best served renaming it something simple before you try flashing.

g33neo_p35neorev1_1.10mod.zip 561k .zip file


----------



## shhek0

Huge thanks!!!! I would not have to mod it myself(thus not making mistakes







). I am night shift today but definitely after some good sleep will get up and flash it finally enjoy this beast(yeas i know we are 2016 but the jump from the e2180 is pretty noticeable







).

Again thanks to all. I will let you know when everything is okay just to know your assistance was not for nothing( i am not going anywhere







)


----------



## mehks

I managed to get my overclock stable with specific voltage values and i reach the point where im comfortable with temperatures. Atm my Fsb is at 353 so as a* resault m ram is rated at 706Mhz. What are the steps to bring them back close to 800Mhz or the best they can do?


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehks*
> 
> I managed to get my overclock stable with specific voltage values and i reach the point where im comfortable with temperatures. Atm my Fsb is at 353 so as a* resault m ram is rated at 706Mhz. What are the steps to bring them back close to 800Mhz or the best they can do?


You've managed about a 5% overclock so far, I'm sure you can do better.









What are the idle temperatures, and temperatures under maximum load (eg prime)?

Are you using a stock cooler or something better?

What is the vcore at idle and under load?

Have you tried increasing the RAM frequency? Was it stable? What are the specs of your RAM, and the timings you are using currently?


----------



## mehks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> You've managed about a 5% overclock so far, I'm sure you can do better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the idle temperatures, and temperatures under maximum load (eg prime)?
> 
> Are you using a stock cooler or something better?
> 
> What is the vcore at idle and under load?
> 
> Have you tried increasing the RAM frequency? Was it stable? What are the specs of your RAM, and the timings you are using currently?


At full load im at 75C with 1.275V at Vcore, im using a Gammaxx 200T slightly better than a stock cooler.

If i set the bus speed around 400 +/-1 i cannot get it stable


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehks*
> 
> I managed to get my overclock stable with specific voltage values and i reach the point where im comfortable with temperatures. Atm my Fsb is at 353 so as a* resault m ram is rated at 706Mhz. What are the steps to bring them back close to 800Mhz or the best they can do?


I honestly wouldn't worry about getting the memory speed faster at that fsb setting. U are already between the base speed and next speed down,,this way U still have room for further overclock without overclocking the ram. Friendly name Industry name Peak Transfer Rate
DDR2-533 PC2-4200 4266 MB/s
DDR2-667 PC2-5300 5333 MB/s
DDR2-800 PC2-6400 6400 MB/s
DDR2-1066 PC2-8500 8533 MB/s


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehks*
> 
> At full load im at 75C with 1.275V at Vcore, im using a Gammaxx 200T slightly better than a stock cooler.
> 
> If i set the bus speed around 400 +/-1 i cannot get it stable


the temp program U R sing, is it reading the tjmaxx as 85, or 100 degrees C? If 85, then 75 is an accurate if kinda warm temp, if 100 then the actual temp of a 75degree reading is only 60 degrees.







Notice the difference between occt temp reading and hwmonitor (38on hw -53 on occt)


----------



## mehks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> the temp program U R sing, is it reading the tjmaxx as 85, or 100 degrees C? If 85, then 75 is an accurate if kinda warm temp, if 100 then the actual temp of a 75degree reading is only 60 degrees.


i've set minus 15 as an offset. what should i assume?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehks*
> 
> 
> i've set minus 15 as an offset. what should i assume?


U set it right. it's a little warm for my taste, but I don't do much o.C.'n with air. My xeon is on water. U need to get a better opinion from those on air. What R U using for the paste? (some of the artic silver's take forever to "cure" & give highly variable readings unti they do)







Edit: temps were also why I switched from the x5470 (@120watts) to the e5450(@80watts) the 5470 was base clock of 3.3, but oc'd to 3.6, (the e5450 base @ 3.0 )it still ran the same temps as my 5450 does @ 3.95 and the 5450 draws less power for the higher clock to be stable.


----------



## Rich22

I was about to mention the tjmaxx setting as those temperates seem very high unless the ambient temperate is roasting hot.

Also, did you read the core temperatures or the CPU temperature? Everyone seems to go by core temps.... You should be able to raise Vcore and frequency higher than you have before you hit mid 70s in temp.

I mentioned the ram because if you have 1066 ram you might as well set it to run a lot faster than 706....

EDIT: Please note I started writing this before you guys made the last couple of posts! haha


----------



## Rich22

My E5450 is less power hungry chip, but just for comparison these are my temps using cheap air cooling in a fairly poorly ventilated case. 20% overclock, @3.6. Vcore under full load= 1.26, in BIOS the cpu is set to 1.34v.

Idle: 29-32 across the cores
Full load all cores: 53-59


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> U set it right. it's a little warm for my taste, but I don't do much o.C.'n with air. My xeon is on water. U need to get a better opinion from those on air. What R U using for the paste? (some of the artic silver's take forever to "cure" & give highly variable readings unti they do)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: temps were also why I switched from the x5470 (@120watts) to the e5450(@80watts) the 5470 was base clock of 3.3, but oc'd to 3.6, (the e5450 base @ 3.0 )it still ran the same temps as my 5450 does @ 3.95 and the 5450 draws less power for the higher clock to be stable.


After starting the computer, let all the little programs run.(Windows update,antivirus update,ect.,) after about 20 mins or so, then open the temp monitor program. Let the comp sit & run with it open but nothing else running, with the computer case OPEN.(maximum air flow) After a half hour or so of just sitting idle, see what the lowest core temps are. If they aren't down to @ least 40 degrees, then U should either ck the placement of the cooler, or the amount of paste at the least.


----------



## shhek0

Hello guys, after flashing the bios the computer is booting up properly. Thank you! However i have another question (







)

The cpu cooler fan is working at 100% even when the computer is at idle. Before flashing the bios it was running at like 800-1000 rpm but now it is 100% all of the time.

Could you please advised me how to change that to the previous settings. From bios i was not able to see temps below 40 degrees so it was not much of a help( as it is at 25 at idle and the first option to control the fan is at 40..). Again i would appreatiate your help! Thanksss

That are the only available options:

free photo hosting

I mean with speedfan i kinda can control but after every restart it loses its settings and again goes to 100% speed... Also one more thing- the processor is running at 3170 everything on default.. the stock should be 3158.. god damn is it again the bios


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shhek0*
> 
> Hello guys, after flashing the bios the computer is booting up properly. Thank you! However i have another question (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> The cpu cooler fan is working at 100% even when the computer is at idle. Before flashing the bios it was running at like 800-1000 rpm but now it is 100% all of the time.
> 
> Could you please advised me how to change that to the previous settings. From bios i was not able to see temps below 40 degrees so it was not much of a help( as it is at 25 at idle and the first option to control the fan is at 40..). Again i would appreatiate your help! Thanksss
> 
> That are the only available options:
> 
> free photo hosting
> 
> I mean with speedfan i kinda can control but after every restart it loses its settings and again goes to 100% speed... Also one more thing- the processor is running at 3170 everything on default.. the stock should be 3158.. god damn is it again the bios


Disabled the fan runs full speed all the time,try it on 45 or 50 so it will only kick in when the cpu reaches those temps. (I suggested 50, because even in bios you are showing a temp of 43 for cpu, and I'm not sure if it's based on cpu or system.Pretty sure cpu) LOL, My bios will push core clocks higher if needed for intense operations,so a start up of 3.170 on a 3.160 is acceptable if all else is working. try running this, and posting a screen shot for us. http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html


----------



## shhek0

Here is the screenshot:

requested.JPG 198k .JPG file


I will try to set it to 45 or 50 and see how it goes.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shhek0*
> 
> Here is the screenshot:
> 
> requested.JPG 198k .JPG file
> 
> 
> I will try to set it to 45 or 50 and see how it goes.


U might also want to try setting the cpu voltage in bios down a little bit ( say 1.2850 or 1.30 or about that to start with the lower clocks.) if it works there & is stable U may want to enable C1E in the bios, that will let the cpu clock down to lower speeds when idle. lower voltages = lower temp.







Edit: Another member with a x5460 has it @ 3.4 using 1.272 Vcore in bios, so the 1.27* is a good place to start from the looks.


----------



## mehks

whats the best motherboard you can get for lga 775? No only as raw overclocking but for highest Pci-e version and ddr version and sata3, if it's possible


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehks*
> 
> whats the best motherboard you can get for lga 775? No only as raw overclocking but for highest Pci-e version and ddr version and sata3, if it's possible


you're gonna get lots of different picks, based on what others have said & what I seen them post, I'd pick 1 of these if cash allowed me. http://www.evga.com/articles/425.asp 3 way sli, and still 2 slots left. If usb 3.0 card and sata 3 card will run in pcie1 then you're set for eveything.







Oh,did I mention 4 DDR3 slots ?


----------



## Rich22

The downside to that board (and similar) is that even second hand they're priced higher than good brand new Z170 boards are!


----------



## mehks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> you're gonna get lots of different picks, based on what others have said & what I seen them post, I'd pick 1 of these if cash allowed me. http://www.evga.com/articles/425.asp 3 way sli, and still 2 slots left. If usb 3.0 card and sata 3 card will run in pcie1 then you're set for eveything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh,did I mention 4 DDR3 slots ?


There is no need for pcie to sata3 since you cant boot from that :/


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> The downside to that board (and similar) is that even second hand they're priced higher than good brand new Z170 boards are!


LOL, Oh,I know. My next best hope is 1 of the dell boards made by evga : Dell XPS 630i nForce 650i SLI, or Dell XPS 730 (F642F CN-0F642F) nForce 790i The bios wouldn't be as sweet, but maybe???


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehks*
> 
> There is no need for pcie to sata3 since you cant boot from that :/


PRESS RELEASE

Portland, Ore., and Taipei, TW - May 27, 2009
- Serial ATA International Organization
(SATA-IO), the consortium dedicated to sustaining t
he quality, integrity and dissemination of
serial ATA (SATA) technology, today released the
Serial ATA Revision 3.0 specification
. The
new specification ushers in lightning-fast transfer
speeds up to six gigabits per second (Gb/s) as
well as enhancements to support multimedia applicat
ions. Soooo, No board before June of 2009 would have sata3 would be my guess @ earliest. Intel i7 launched in socket 1366 in 4th quarter of 2009. Gonna be a hard find probably.


----------



## Drackula2000

Just got a Xeon 5640 in my Intel dg31pr And The bios shows it but Windows 10 Sticks at the window. Any ideas?
I have booted miniXP and a Win 7 flash drive aswell. But windows sticks. I do think I damaged g30 on the pins but don't see why it would work but not boot.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> LOL, Oh,I know. My next best hope is 1 of the dell boards made by evga : Dell XPS 630i nForce 650i SLI, or Dell XPS 730 (F642F CN-0F642F) nForce 790i The bios wouldn't be as sweet, but maybe???


I've bid for any number of boards now, and always someone wants to pay $70US or more. If I get another 775 board I'll end up getting more fast RAM, another decent cooler, an X5470 chip, a new case... I enjoy some good tinkering, but it's straying out of the realms of budget tinkering, and I'm armed with sufficient computers that I (and my immediate family) don't need any more. I've made all the Windows PCs and laptops faster, and the Macs are all less than 5 years old and run like new with SSD's anyway. When I win a board for fair money then I'll be back in the game


----------



## mehks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> I've bid for any number of boards now, and always someone wants to pay $70US or more. If I get another 775 board I'll end up getting more fast RAM, another decent cooler, an X5470 chip, a new case... I enjoy some good tinkering, but it's straying out of the realms of budget tinkering, and I'm armed with sufficient computers that I (and my immediate family) don't need any more. I've made all the Windows PCs and laptops faster, and the Macs are all less than 5 years old and run like new with SSD's anyway. When I win a board for fair money then I'll be back in the game


how much do you think you can sell a setup like that?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drackula2000*
> 
> Just got a Xeon 5640 in my Intel dg31pr And The bios shows it but Windows 10 Sticks at the window. Any ideas?
> I have booted miniXP and a Win 7 flash drive aswell. But windows sticks. I do think I damaged g30 on the pins but don't see why it would work but not boot.


Did U manage the bios update/add the micro-code for the xeon? (did U mean a 5460?) The intel boards will show the xeon on some of them, but don't have the proper code in the bios. Out of all cpu's listed as supported, none were over 95watt, and both xeon's were dual core's @ 65watts. If U R gonna do a xeon mod there, U may want to go with a lower watt cpu.(e or l series for example) maybe re-install sata drivers? BTW, windows 10 may give an issue if the xeon doesn't have updated codes,sse4.1,vtx,and 128bit will be missing.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehks*
> 
> how much do you think you can sell a setup like that?


I've not seen a complete Xeon 775 PC for sale... It's probably worth quite a lot less than the sum of its parts! For £200 you can get a far more powerful computer second hand on eBay, but building such a computer would run you more than £200


----------



## shhek0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> I've not seen a complete Xeon 775 PC for sale... It's probably worth quite a lot less than the sum of its parts! For £200 you can get a far more powerful computer second hand on eBay, but building such a computer would run you more than £200


It is definitely expensive. Currently i am trying to get 6 or 8 GB ddr2 ram.. and the prices are.. second hand 8 gb (2x4 kit) in my country is almost 60-65$. For freaking ddr2. I guess i will go with 4 gigs (2x2) or just 3x 2GB sticks as i wanted to bring life to my pc with as less $ as possible. So far kinda okay. 50$ for gtx 750ti and 25$ for the x5460.

Btw as you advised me to set the vcore. My motherboard would not let me to set it less that 1.3v so i guess i will stick with it. Fan speeds are also quite well right now. I will give it like week or two just to see if everything would be okay(and will do some reading) and wil go for a stable 4.0Ghz clock. Thanks for your help so far guys


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> I've not seen a complete Xeon 775 PC for sale... It's probably worth quite a lot less than the sum of its parts! For £200 you can get a far more powerful computer second hand on eBay, but building such a computer would run you more than £200


Depends...if you buy locally...you can find better deals. I just missed out on three 775 motherboards, all high end boards, that sold for $50 Canadian, and also came with a couple older GPU. Could have sold the GPU's and ended up with three boards for $20 total. Add some RAM and some cheap Xeons...you'd just never make money at Ebay prices.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shhek0*
> 
> It is definitely expensive. Currently i am trying to get 6 or 8 GB ddr2 ram.. and the prices are.. second hand 8 gb (2x4 kit) in my country is almost 60-65$. For freaking ddr2. I guess i will go with 4 gigs (2x2) or just 3x 2GB sticks as i wanted to bring life to my pc with as less $ as possible. So far kinda okay. 50$ for gtx 750ti and 25$ for the x5460.
> 
> Btw as you advised me to set the vcore. My motherboard would not let me to set it less that 1.3v so i guess i will stick with it. Fan speeds are also quite well right now. I will give it like week or two just to see if everything would be okay(and will do some reading) and wil go for a stable 4.0Ghz clock. Thanks for your help so far guys


DDR2 is expensive, especially the really good stuff. What clock speed are you running at right now at 1.3v?


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Depends...if you buy locally...you can find better deals. I just missed out on three 775 motherboards, all high end boards, that sold for $50 Canadian, and also came with a couple older GPU. Could have sold the GPU's and ended up with three boards for $20 total. Add some RAM and some cheap Xeons...you'd just never make money at Ebay prices.


Yes, buying locally would make more sense as eBay prices are quite horrible, but for me it's not so easy to find. I found local groups where all sorts of things are sold, but no one seems to know what they're selling, which doesn't help the motherboard hunt! Lol.

What kinda places do you look for locally to find such things?


----------



## shhek0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> DDR2 is expensive, especially the really good stuff. What clock speed are you running at right now at 1.3v?


Stock speed ( 3170 as per bios and cpu-z) and still the lowest i can set from the bios is 1.3v. As for the ddr2 ram i have found now on ebay 4x 2GB kite for 37$ and will probably buy them tomorrow( and the shipment is from 15 to 45 days). With my luck i hope till christmas they would be on the motherboard lol







I just want to make this computer good for the next 3-4 years(and with my usage it is not a hard thing at all) and then maybe even my parents could use it


----------



## mehks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shhek0*
> 
> Stock speed ( 3170 as per bios and cpu-z) and still the lowest i can set from the bios is 1.3v. As for the ddr2 ram i have found now on ebay 4x 2GB kite for 37$ and will probably buy them tomorrow( and the shipment is from 15 to 45 days). With my luck i hope till christmas they would be on the motherboard lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to make this computer good for the next 3-4 years(and with my usage it is not a hard thing at all) and then maybe even my parents could use it


there are some german stores that sell 4x2gb around 40$ shipping included with 5-5-5-18, most chinese have 666-18


----------



## shhek0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehks*
> 
> there are some german stores that sell 4x2gb around 40$ shipping included with 5-5-5-18, most chinese have 666-18


Thanks. Will have a look at ebay. Btw what do you recommend- 4x2gb or 2x4gb? Sorry for the little bit of off-topic with the last couple of comments.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shhek0*
> 
> Thanks. Will have a look at ebay. Btw what do you recommend- 4x2gb or 2x4gb? Sorry for the little bit of off-topic with the last couple of comments.


That's about half the price of good branded stuff on eBay in the uk- good price!


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shhek0*
> 
> Stock speed ( 3170 as per bios and cpu-z) and still the lowest i can set from the bios is 1.3v. As for the ddr2 ram i have found now on ebay 4x 2GB kite for 37$ and will probably buy them tomorrow( and the shipment is from 15 to 45 days). With my luck i hope till christmas they would be on the motherboard lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to make this computer good for the next 3-4 years(and with my usage it is not a hard thing at all) and then maybe even my parents could use it


Remind me, did you try any overclocking successfully yet? You'll want to work your way up to 4ghz


----------



## shhek0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Remind me, did you try any overclocking successfully yet? You'll want to work your way up to 4ghz


Still not because this would be like the first time. I have overclocked the previous cpu(e2180) but it was like 5 years ago. So first i would do some reading and then will start.


----------



## Drackula2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Did U manage the bios update/add the micro-code for the xeon? (did U mean a 5460?) The intel boards will show the xeon on some of them, but don't have the proper code in the bios. Out of all cpu's listed as supported, none were over 95watt, and both xeon's were dual core's @ 65watts. If U R gonna do a xeon mod there, U may want to go with a lower watt cpu.(e or l series for example) maybe re-install sata drivers? BTW, windows 10 may give an issue if the xeon doesn't have updated codes,sse4.1,vtx,and 128bit will be missing.


I had read that my mobo couldn't do microcode because Intel boards were different is that wrong? And for some reason I can't get mini xp to read more than 1 core. I have a g33mo mobo sitting around that I am debating on trying. Yes I meant 5460. My board was confirmed working with it. It's an e0
Mini xp sees in cpu mmx, sse 1,2,3,3s,em64t


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drackula2000*
> 
> I had read that my mobo couldn't do microcode because Intel boards were different is that wrong? And for some reason I can't get mini xp to read more than 1 core. I have a g33mo mobo sitting around that I am debating on trying. Yes I meant 5460. My board was confirmed working with it. It's an e0
> Mini xp sees in cpu mmx, sse 1,2,3,3s,em64t


Intel uses a proprietary bios that seems difficult @ best to mod, which is why I asked if u managed.







Here's some info for the board ya mentioned using note it worked with an e5450, which is an 80 watt cpu. Intel DG31PR G31 / ICH7 1333 95 Q9650, Q6700, Q6600 (G0 only) All
Worked: E5450 <--- 1333 = fsb, 95 = max TDP wattage. If the 33mo board is a dell, U need to look @ http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/#dell they used ALMOST identical boards in several comps(g33mo2,g33mo3,DG33M03,G33M-02) the 02's have a lower TDP and will only support DUAL core processor's.(a quirk of dells design)


----------



## Drackula2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Intel uses a proprietary bios that seems difficult @ best to mod, which is why I asked if u managed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some info for the board ya mentioned using note it worked with an e5450, which is an 80 watt cpu. Intel DG31PR G31 / ICH7 1333 95 Q9650, Q6700, Q6600 (G0 only) All
> Worked: E5450 <--- 1333 = fsb, 95 = max TDP wattage. If the 33mo board is a dell, U need to look @ http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/#dell they used ALMOST identical boards in several comps(g33mo2,g33mo3,DG33M03,G33M-02) the 02's have a lower TDP and will only support DUAL core processor's.(a quirk of dells design)


I got windows 10 reinstalled today but had to run gotta test for stability. I realized that it was only showing 1 core because of a bios setting I turned on to see if it would boot.


----------



## besttt

recommendations for thermal paste??? for x5470? and aluminium cooler


----------



## mehks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> recommendations for thermal paste??? for x5470? and aluminium cooler


i've seen no difference between the paste that came with the cpu from an aftermarket


----------



## Revhead

@besttt

It's been a while?
I take it your only going to be running it at stock, if you're using an aluminum cooler. If so it doesn't really matter what you put under it - but Arctic Silver 5 has always been my go to TIM.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> recommendations for thermal paste??? for x5470? and aluminium cooler


I been doing ok with MX4, tried artic silver 5, but between the cure time and conductivity,it was more hassle then it was worth to me. Artic MX-4 vs artic Silver 5 = Features
Easy Application
Optimal Thermal Conductivity
Low Thermal Resistance
Non-Electrical Conductive
Non-Capacitive
Non-Corrosive
No Curing
No Bleeding <---- Artic MX-4 Artic Silver 5----> below: Contains PURE SILVER Particles in paste
Three unique shapes and sizes of pure silver particles to maximize particle-to-particle contact area and thermal transfer.
Contains over 88% thermally conductive filler by weight.These thermally-enhanced ceramic particles improve the compound's performance and long-term stability
Ensure the best physical contact between the heatsink and the CPU core.
Will not separate, run, migrate, or bleed.
3.5-gram


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> @besttt
> 
> It's been a while?
> I take it your only going to be running it at stock, if you're using an aluminum cooler. If so it doesn't really matter what you put under it - but Arctic Silver 5 has always been my go to TIM.[/quoteArctic Silver 5 say no put it to xeons cpu at net site]


----------



## Revhead

@besttt
It actually says "We do not recommend using Arctic Silver 5 on the *older slot type Intel Xeon processors* with large multiple square inch CPU to heatsink interfaces." But it goes on to say . . . "Arctic Silver 5 can be used on *socket type Xeons* without a problem."

I have to admit I've never tried anything else, although I was tempted by the stuff supplied with my Zalman heatsink.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drackula2000*
> 
> I got windows 10 reinstalled today but had to run gotta test for stability. I realized that it was only showing 1 core because of a bios setting I turned on to see if it would boot.


Let us know how it works out!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Going to go pick up an XFX 780I board at 4:30 ($40 Canadian), got a left over E5430 to go with it...just waiting to hear back on a $20 Antec P182 (mirror finish one), and $10 2x1GB Mushkin DDR2. Oh, and picking up an Arctic Cooling something rather cooler for $10 tomorrow. Hope to at least get 3.8GHz...have to order (and wait for) another sticker though.


----------



## Rich22

I was telling one of my friends about how I breathed life into my old PC with a cheap mod and Xeon chip, and he asked if I could put him together a PC super cheap, as he's without a private computer at mo, just his work ones. I said I have a bunch of bits he's welcome to, PSU and graphics card, cooler, case. He just wants this for private email and MS office, his iPad will suffice for browsing.

Anyway, non strenuous stuff. All we needed to buy was a new MB and some ram... He wants to crack on with some non work work so wants it soon, so we spent £25 on 'buy it now' on eBay and now have an Asus Striker Formula II and 4 gig of overclockable ram. This board reviewed ok, but seems to have problems with temperatures and with quad cores from what I've read, eg on verge of melting with a 400fsb.

Should we even bother getting a Xeon for it or just slap in a dual core I already have laying about? I could test the E5450 but it'd mean dismantling mine. I was all looking forward to playing overclocker with a new board and new chip, so bummed to see this board which is two years newer than my P5B deluxe overclocks worse! At least it only cost peanuts, nice boards on buy it now were 3x as much (as we discussed before here!)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> I was telling one of my friends about how I breathed life into my old PC with a cheap mod and Xeon chip, and he asked if I could put him together a PC super cheap, as he's without a private computer at mo, just his work ones. I said I have a bunch of bits he's welcome to, PSU and graphics card, cooler, case. He just wants this for private email and MS office, his iPad will suffice for browsing.
> 
> Anyway, non strenuous stuff. All we needed to buy was a new MB and some ram... He wants to crack on with some non work work so wants it soon, so we spent £25 on 'buy it now' on eBay and now have an Asus Striker Formula II and 4 gig of overclockable ram. This board reviewed ok, but seems to have problems with temperatures and with quad cores from what I've read, eg on verge of melting with a 400fsb.
> 
> Should we even bother getting a Xeon for it or just slap in a dual core I already have laying about? I could test the E5450 but it'd mean dismantling mine. I was all looking forward to playing overclocker with a new board and new chip, so bummed to see this board which is two years newer than my P5B deluxe overclocks worse! At least it only cost peanuts, nice boards on buy it now were 3x as much (as we discussed before here!)


I would say go for the quad still...just get a low power E series with a high multi...the E5450 I am sure would be OK and better than a dual core. I wouldn't bother with a dual core these days for anything. Not with the price of the quads. I am sure there are instances where a higher clocked dual core may still be better, but I would guess that would be pretty rare these days.


----------



## Rich22

So the next thought is do I buy an X5470 and give my mate the E5450 I already have ?

And yeah, the E5450 (or X5450) run fine at stock on that Striker board (according to other forums), it just seems galling to think that to make them run at 3.6ghz/400fsb you potentially have to tolerate 70 degrees idle on NB and SB and a spectacular 90 under load. What a cruddy chipset NVidia churned out!! I hope those figures are just unlucky people rather than standard temps...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> So the next thought is do I buy an X5470 and give my mate the E5450 I already have ?
> 
> And yeah, the E5450 (or X5450) run fine at stock on that Striker board (according to other forums), it just seems galling to think that to make them run at 3.6ghz/400fsb you potentially have to tolerate 70 degrees idle on NB and SB and a spectacular 90 under load. What a cruddy chipset NVidia churned out!! I hope those figures are just unlucky people rather than standard temps...


My old Asus 780i board ran pretty warm...it's still running to this day though, I just don't have it anymore. I did repaste it about a year or two ago though. And it always was a bit finicky from the get go. I am hoping this XFX board I am getting will be OK...I've seen a few people getting 500 FSB, but usually with dual cores.


----------



## besttt

x38 chipset support xeon cpu??? x5470 etc?


----------



## broks

Guys, which is best for money Xeon for GA-G33M-S2L ?


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> My old Asus 780i board ran pretty warm...it's still running to this day though, I just don't have it anymore. I did repaste it about a year or two ago though. And it always was a bit finicky from the get go. I am hoping this XFX board I am getting will be OK...I've seen a few people getting 500 FSB, but usually with dual cores.


The 780i sounds like a weird one... Some magazines that reviewed it had great success with overclocking, 481FSB as one example with a Q9650. Those were reviews we read before quickly grabbing it on the cheap. It's forums and the "can't hit 350fsb" stories that have concerned me, well, that and the temps. And in terms of reapplying thermal paste to the chipsets, a bunch of owners found Asus used some kind of glue as the TIM, and when they pulled back on the heatsinks they tore their chips apart. Did you ever overclock yours?


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> x38 chipset support xeon cpu??? x5470 etc?


http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/2/

Probably not, unfortunately


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broks*
> 
> Guys, which is best for money Xeon for GA-G33M-S2L ?


A quick google suggests you're potentially in for problems using quad core Xeons on that board...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Just got back from picking up the XFX 780i...pretty nice looking board for its time, really. Score for $40, as long as everything works. Dude said he'd refund me if it didn't, so I am not too worried. Also came with a free E2160 lol What's that worth these days? $1?









EDIT - looks like these boards fetch a pretty penny on Ebay...over $200 Canadian.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> The 780i sounds like a weird one... Some magazines that reviewed it had great success with overclocking, 481FSB as one example with a Q9650. Those were reviews we read before quickly grabbing it on the cheap. It's forums and the "can't hit 350fsb" stories that have concerned me, well, that and the temps. And in terms of reapplying thermal paste to the chipsets, a bunch of owners found Asus used some kind of glue as the TIM, and when they pulled back on the heatsinks they tore their chips apart. Did you ever overclock yours?


I did overclock on mine...can't remember specifics to be honest, or what CPUs even (had quite a few), but I do remember anything past 400 FSB was kind of a bust, especially on quads. The board I had was known to be one of the most finicky 780i boards though. Once you got everything dialed in, it was rock solid, and like I said, still running to this day. I think it has a Q6600 at 3.6GHz? Like I said, can't really remember off hand. It was a good board once you figured it out, and it did run warm, but like I said, still running after all these years. I am pretty sure I remember reading the NB can run at 80C all day without hurting it...but this was ages ago now. I honestly really liked my 780i board, and am glad to have another one. Also had a 750i board that was pretty OK as well.


----------



## Revhead

@Rich22

Go halves with him in an X5470. They're cheaper if you buy a pair. That way he'll get maximum performance (at a minimum) and you'll be able to step up. Heat or no heat it's still going to run at stock 3.3Ghz with a stock heatsink.
Then you have the option of selling your E5450 to fund the purchase later.
Alternatively you can pick up X5460s and E5450 SLANQs for a song.
I've noticed in looking however that some of them don't come up in a search. I've got one guy in Korea bookmarked that has all of the above. He had a pair of X5470s advertised for $A125 which I thought was pretty good - but the listing must have just ended. User ID wychoi63
Here's another listing for 2 of them:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2pcs-Intel-Xeon-X5470-Quad-Core-3-3-GHz-12M-1333MHz-Processor-Socket-J-771-CPU-/141879093206?hash=item2108a727d6:g:3t4AAOSwuYVWmm94


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broks*
> 
> Guys, which is best for money Xeon for GA-G33M-S2L ?


Here's the specs for that board,AND the specs for nearly identical board that was tested to work with the mod. Both support the c2Q and have 1333 FSB with the same chipset. tested 2 work=http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2557#sp your posted board =http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pID=2692#sp I myself am partial to the e5450, it's a 3.0 GHz quad core cpu that only pulls 80watts @ base clock.(the x series pull 120watt & 150watt) the lower wattage gives more room to OC and produces less heat @ stock & lower OC's. LOL, I'm sure others have their own likes & dislikes.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> x38 chipset support xeon cpu??? x5470 etc?


if your gonna try the mod on an x38 chipset, only the 3300 series seem @ all compat. e.g. e3360,x3360,x3370,x3380. http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/2/ also for example Gigabyte X38T-DQ6 X38 / ICH9R 1600 ≥ 135 Q9650, QX9770 All 3xxx series Xeons (the 5xxx series is incompatible)
Worked: X3363 and a dell board is posted also just from looking on delidded.







EDIT: x3363 socket 771 cpu 2.83GHz averaging $23 to$25 U.S. with free shipping. quad core xeon as example--->http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X3363-Quad-Core-2-83GHz-SLBC3-12MB-LGA-771-CPU-Processor-/381708469436?hash=item58df9904bc:gPgAAOSw3R1XTu7i


----------



## Giux-900

Hello everyone,
i'm trying to add 771 microcodes to p5q deluxe 2301 bios rom,
everything ok, just i have a curiosity...
why if i repeat the same steps and add the same microcode when i save a second file i got a
different md5-sha1 hash from the previous? should not be identical ?

someone can check this rom please and tell me if everything is ok ?

p5q-deluxe-2301-s771.zip 1176k .zip file


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Giux-900*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> i'm trying to add 771 microcodes to p5q deluxe 2301 bios rom,
> everything ok, just i have a curiosity...
> why if i repeat the same steps and add the same microcode when i save a second file i got a
> different md5-sha1 hash from the previous? should not be identical ?
> 
> someone can check this rom please and tell me if everything is ok ?


I had a look at this and you missed one of the microcodes.
Starting with a fresh copy I have updated 2301 with all the new 45mm microcodes, plus I have included a copy of Ket's overclock BIOS for you. I used one on my P5Q vanilla board and they deliver a better overclock result. I have included his original plus one that I have updated with the latest microcodes.
I'd try the original first and if that works then stay with it because I'm not sure where in the BIOS he made his changes. Otherwise you can use the one I have updated.
Good luck.

p5q-asus-deluxe-2301updated.zip 1175k .zip file


p5qd2301ket.zip 1188k .zip file


p5qd2301ketupdate.zip 1187k .zip file

For more information on Ket see:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?200109-Modded-ASUS-P5Q-Pro-Deluxe-Premium-BIOS


----------



## Giux-900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> I had a look at this and you missed one of the microcodes.
> Starting with a fresh copy I have updated 2301 with all the new 45mm microcodes, plus I have included a copy of Ket's overclock BIOS for you. I used one on my P5Q vanilla board and they deliver a better overclock result. I have included his original plus one that I have updated with the latest microcodes.
> I'd try the original first and if that works then stay with it because I'm not sure where in the BIOS he made his changes. Otherwise you can use the one I have updated.
> Good luck.
> 
> p5q-asus-deluxe-2301updated.zip 1175k .zip file
> 
> 
> p5qd2301ket.zip 1188k .zip file
> 
> 
> p5qd2301ketupdate.zip 1187k .zip file
> 
> For more information on Ket see:
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?200109-Modded-ASUS-P5Q-Pro-Deluxe-Premium-BIOS


Thanks very much !
















I think ket changes are as readme:

_Based on latest P5Q Deluxe 2301 BIOS.

Changes:

- Replace memory table with P5Q Pro Turbo 602 table
- Update Intel RST O-ROM to v10.1.0.1008
- Replace P6 table with P6 table from P5Q Premium 2406
- Update JMicron to v1.07.28
- Update Marvell 88SE6121 to v1.1.0.L73
- Update Marvell Yukon to v6.6.2.3

Notes:

Updates to Marvell & JMicron controllers need testing. If board fails to POST after BIOS flash, follow
these steps;

Power down, unplug power cord
Set CMOS jumper to "clear" position & remove CMOS battery
Press power button 3 times
Leave for 2 mins_

At first I will try with original bios with new microcodes, then when i will know enough how behave the x5460 in oc (still on shipment way), maybe i will try ket mbios...
Thanks again


----------



## Revhead

@Giux-900
Just go with the Ket bios. Everyone has reported better results woth it including myself. Just check if you go with the original that it has full CPU support.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Giux-900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> @Giux-900
> Just go with the Ket bios. Everyone has reported better results woth it including myself. Just check if you go with the original that it has full CPU support.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


I will add to "final" ket mbios all the updates microcodes, or use the one you link me....







full s771 support


----------



## fedex125

Hello,
can XEON E5450 run on my ASUS P5Q-EM DO? I haven't found something about this motherboard.
this is motherboard product page: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5QEM_DO/overview/
I would have a better processor than my q8200, a new xeon costs less than a new heatsink for my cpu. I prefer to have a new processor with higher frequency instead overlock my q8200.
Thank you so much.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fedex125*
> 
> Hello,
> can XEON E5450 run on my ASUS P5Q-EM DO? I haven't found something about this motherboard.
> this is motherboard product page: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5QEM_DO/overview/
> I would have a better processor than my q8200, a new xeon costs less than a new heatsink for my cpu. I prefer to have a new processor with higher frequency instead overlock my q8200.
> Thank you so much.


Your chipset on the P5Q-Em DO = Intel® Q45 / ICH10DO scroll down here and look @ chipset compatibility.







http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/2/#motherboard-compatibility the 5450 is a 5xxx series chip.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Here's the stuff I got the other day for $60 Canadian total (XFX 780i, Antec P182SE). The one I am going to pair with a leftover E5430 for now...I might eventually sell it or something. Not sure yet. I am just waiting on stickers again now. Probably try one of my X5460 in there as well, just for fun. I have an H80 with clear tubing I am going to order a cheap reservoir for, and use that for the CPU. If I can pick up a cheap PSU, HDD/HDD, and use the GPU I have now, I might be able to get $350 locally. Use that to get a new GPU and motherboard for my dual Xeon rig...that T7400 motherboard (SLI/1600 FSB BSEL mod) and hopefully GTX 970/780 or 290/290X etc...that kind of deal.


----------



## whitrzac

Pretty case... Mobo is probably worth $120 right now...


----------



## fedex125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Your chipset on the P5Q-Em DO = Intel® Q45 / ICH10DO scroll down here and look @ chipset compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/2/#motherboard-compatibility the 5450 is a 5xxx series chip.


Thank you!
Do you think that it's better overclock my q8200 or buying a xeon x3360? At same frequency this processors performance is identical?
q8200 has multiplier at 7, x3360 at 9; this can help me in overclock i think. I can buy a x3360 for 28$ and i think to use stock cooler; this upgrade is worth the money?
Thank you so much


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fedex125*
> 
> Thank you!
> Do you think that it's better overclock my q8200 or buying a xeon x3360? At same frequency this processors performance is identical?
> q8200 has multiplier at 7, x3360 at 9; this can help me in overclock i think. I can buy a x3360 for 28$ and i think to use stock cooler; this upgrade is worth the money?
> Thank you so much


sent ya a pm with some thoughts on cpu's, the stock cooler was for a [email protected] 95 watts, any serious OC is gonna want a little better i'm thinking....


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> Pretty case... Mobo is probably worth $120 right now...


ROTFL, I was thinking along same lines, when I looked @ it my shoulders scrunched & head leaned to 1 side and I wispered"Nasty Henderson,We HATES THE HENDERSON.." then I slapped my Gollum self and told him to play nice.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Here's the stuff I got the other day for $60 Canadian total (XFX 780i, Antec P182SE). The one I am going to pair with a leftover E5430 for now...I might eventually sell it or something. Not sure yet. I am just waiting on stickers again now. Probably try one of my X5460 in there as well, just for fun. I have an H80 with clear tubing I am going to order a cheap reservoir for, and use that for the CPU. If I can pick up a cheap PSU, HDD/HDD, and use the GPU I have now, I might be able to get $350 locally. Use that to get a new GPU and motherboard for my dual Xeon rig...that T7400 motherboard (SLI/1600 FSB BSEL mod) and hopefully GTX 970/780 or 290/290X etc...that kind of deal.


Quote:
Originally Posted by whitrzac View Post

Pretty case... Mobo is probably worth $120 right now... Edit: My reply to both.








ROTFL, I was thinking along same lines, when I looked @ it my shoulders scrunched & head leaned to 1 side and I wispered"Nasty Henderson,We HATES THE HENDERSON.." then I slapped my Gollum self and told him to play nice. thumb.gif


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Don't hate me cause I am cheap and know how to hunt for the deals bro


----------



## fedex125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> sent ya a pm with some thoughts on cpu's, the stock cooler was for a [email protected] 95 watts, any serious OC is gonna want a little better i'm thinking....


I've sent a pm to you. Thank you for your kindness and helpfulness.


----------



## PooPipeBoy

Well it took a few weeks, but I finally got my money back for the dead G41MT-S2PT motherboard that I received.
I made one more last-ditch attempt to get it running, but the thing is a 100% boot-looping paperweight even after a thorough clean.
Looking more closely I can see tiny hints of rust around some components, so I'm thinking that it's been subjected to moisture at some stage and that it's beyond repair (and they have the nerve to call this junk 'refurbished').
Not sure what to do with it now, aside from throwing it in the garbage.


----------



## Boereman

I think my motherboard has died now, it does a black screen flicker on startup and restarts. What motherboards would you recommend? Ill be buying a refurb off taobao, so its pretty cheap.
Help much appreciated!


----------



## Silkstone

Edit - Fixed with a bios reset and version roll-back


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silkstone*
> 
> Edit - Fixed with a bios reset and version roll-back


If you got the e5450 installed, run some test & post some results for us,we're waiting to hear!


----------



## Silkstone

Will do.

I just need to ghetto mod my HSF assembly as I'm on stock cooling at the moment. The pins of my cheapo heatsink snapped when removing my old CPU so i've to modify the mounting system somewhat.

One comment, that may help other potential modders, is to go for a high pressure cut over a sawing action when removing the tabs from the motherboard. They were quite difficult for me to remove and I was extremely worried about damaging pins when doing it.
The motherboard being out of the case is a real help for this, otherwise the cutting angle is too high and there is potential for a catastrophic slip.


----------



## Cid67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralcool*
> 
> 
> 
> Just happens I have a Xeon handy. These cuts weren't the completely accurate, but it did the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to be remembered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the media centre is still running well on the X5460- runs all day, everyday. The other needs a new psu.
> 
> Great mod, and wow... how many pages did this thread get!


Is it better to mod the chip or mobo (790i Ultra)..? I just got my X5470 & still waiting on my stickers...grrrrr
Peace


----------



## Revhead

@Cid67
I'd mod the mobo. Less room for error. It's really easy. Use a very sharp utility knife. I posted some advice on this a few pages back.


----------



## Cid67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> @Cid67
> I'd mod the mobo. Less room for error. It's really easy. Use a very sharp utility knife. I posted some advice on this a few pages back.


Yah thats what I was also thinking.
Thank you I'll try & find your post.


----------



## whitrzac

Mobo is more expensive and rarer than the CPU.

Mod the CPU.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silkstone*
> 
> Will do.
> 
> I just need to ghetto mod my HSF assembly as I'm on stock cooling at the moment. The pins of my cheapo heatsink snapped when removing my old CPU so i've to modify the mounting system somewhat.


Get one of these. Replaces those silly pins.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/401184357628?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cid67*
> 
> Is it better to mod the chip or mobo (790i Ultra)..? I just got my X5470 & still waiting on my stickers...grrrrr
> Peace


I don't normally recomend notching the cpu, but when it's only 1/3 the cost of replacing the board/what U can sell for, I'd say give the notch a try unless U plan on not selling later. (a pre-notched cpu can be had for $40 U.S.,if it doesn't work/fails that's what the fleabay warrenty was for.







) The 790i's are still expensive.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> @Cid67
> I'd mod the mobo. Less room for error. It's really easy. Use a very sharp utility knife. I posted some advice on this a few pages back.


For the record,99% of the time I'd agree with ya & say mod the motherboard, this is 1 of the few,I'd actually take a chance on a pre cut cpu. ('Course,I'm nervous AND paranoid by nature)







my luck I'd sneeze while in the middle of the cut(SLICE right across the pins I'd go...) LOL


----------



## whitrzac

I have an asus striker 2 that has bent CPU pins... Mod the CPU.


----------



## Th1nk

Did anyone ever manage to get the 771 quads working with the ABit AB9 Pro please?


----------



## Cid67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I don't normally recomend notching the cpu, but when it's only 1/3 the cost of replacing the board/what U can sell for, I'd say give the notch a try unless U plan on not selling later. (a pre-notched cpu can be had for $40 U.S.,if it doesn't work/fails that's what the fleabay warrenty was for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) The 790i's are still expensive.


Alrighty.. Got any advice on how to notch the cpu..? I havent been able to find any video or info on what to use.. Would a dremel work & a cutting bit ?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cid67*
> 
> Alrighty.. Got any advice on how to notch the cpu..? I havent been able to find any video or info on what to use.. Would a dremel work & a cutting bit ?


I BELIEVE the people doing them themselves are using dremmels,ect with the fine cutting bits. The example posted a couple pages back is a fairly nice looking cut for being done by hand. Just be VERY careful not to cut too far into the sides.The least U can get away with is the best from what I've read.







P.S. This is from Jan 2014 in this forum, the member currently has 2 xeon's running he's done like this.







:thumb:Originally Posted by ralcool View Post

Hi guys, New user to add to the growing list for this handy mod.

My attempt is on a Asus P5E-VM HDMI, Bios v0709. With a SLBBA E0 X5460 Xeon.

I decided to also mod the notches into the chip with a dremal instead of risking socket damage. A cheap Xeon is easier to replace.

Added the pin swap sticker and completed installation. Heat sink/paste etc. Lets Go.

POSTed immediately, correctly identified the CPU- listed & detected the drives, then Halted with a "Unknown CPU and Over Temp Warnings" "Please upgrade you bios for full features"


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Th1nk*
> 
> Did anyone ever manage to get the 771 quads working with the ABit AB9 Pro please?


Not that I see,and the board only supports cpu's up to 1066 http://abit.ws/page/en/motherboard/[email protected]_NAME=AB9+Pro&fMTYPE=LGA775&DEFTITLE=Y







Support Intel® Core™ 2 Quad, Core 2 Duo Extreme, Core 2 Duo, Pentium® D and Pentium® 4 processors with1066/800MHz FSB
Support Intel® 2006FMB Conroe CPU


----------



## Revhead

You guys talking about sawing into the CPU are asking for trouble.
I've modded three boards and it couldn't be easier. A sharp knife, plenty of light on the subject and a steady hand and it's all over in 5 mins. The hardest part is attaching the sticker.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> You guys talking about sawing into the CPU are asking for trouble.
> I've modded three boards and it couldn't be easier. A sharp knife, plenty of light on the subject and a steady hand and it's all over in 5 mins. The hardest part is attaching the sticker.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Mod a $40 CPU that are plentiful, or a $150 board that's not readily available?


----------



## Revhead

Like I said 3 boards, no failures. The third was my UD3P, an expensive mistake if I'd stuffed up?

Sent from my K00C using Tapatalk


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Like I said 3 boards, no failures. The third was my UD3P, an expensive mistake if I'd stuffed up?
> 
> Sent from my K00C using Tapatalk


Youve done 3 boards. op has done 0 and is starting with a $150 board....


----------



## shhek0

Hey guys, could you advise what would be best graphics gard that can be paired with the x5460 that would not be bottlenecked by the CPU. Currently I have 750ti which is very good but have some deals on 970 for example(or even 1060 which for example would be then used in a the new pc, just want to know if the bottleneck would be huge because the update to the new pc Is not in the near future). Would you please advise if it would worth or there would be a noticeable bottleneck. Thanks in an advance


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Like I said 3 boards, no failures. The third was my UD3P, an expensive mistake if I'd stuffed up?
> 
> Sent from my K00C using Tapatalk


Ok,let me explain MY reasoning. I've done 5 boards(intel dg43gt,a dell board,P5E-VM,EP35-DS3R,and another board.)Only 1 bent pin,and was able 2 straighten with tweezers, BUT I suggested the cpu cut because some may not want a modified board/or be willing to pay as much for a hacked upon board if he decides to sell it later. THAT was my only reason.







People have been using cut cpu's for years without issue,also some HAVE issue. It's a choice of which gamble you want 2 take.


----------



## schuck6566

Output_16_08_12_1051.txt 2k .txt file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shhek0*
> 
> Hey guys, could you advise what would be best graphics gard that can be paired with the x5460 that would not be bottlenecked by the CPU. Currently I have 750ti which is very good but have some deals on 970 for example(or even 1060 which for example would be then used in a the new pc, just want to know if the bottleneck would be huge because the update to the new pc Is not in the near future). Would you please advise if it would worth or there would be a noticeable bottleneck. Thanks in an advance


My answer would have to be.... It depends on the games. Some require more multi threading now then the older games did. I also know a fellow who ran TWIN 980ti's on a x5470 he had overclocked and ran games in 4k.(Final FantasyXIV) I have a 950 on my current xeon,and regret not getting the 960.It could've handled that with NO issue, I'll add the file from my starswarm run (starwsarm is an ashes of the singularity simulator) average 37fps wih my GTX950 and a [email protected]


----------



## jimakos234

Hello guys, i have a problem. I cant get working a xeon E5450 on a Asus P5KPL-CM mobo. I have flashed the modded bios from delidded, but the mobo does not boot at with the xeon installed (it boots normally with a Q8300). I have 2 xeon E5450 lying around, but i cannot get none of them to work. I have used 2 psu, just to be sure, but the mobo refused to boot with the xeon (the fans just spins and nothing else). I have cleared the cmos,but nothing changed. Is there something i am doing wrong? (both xeon came modded, with the pins soldered and modified to fit in the mobo from a chinese store on ebay)


----------



## Revhead

Sounds like the CPU could be the problem. Are you saying neither of the E5450s work?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## SantasDeer

Hey there. I want to try this on my MSI P7N2, which has a 790i chipset.

Currently I am running Bios v1.1 with it. Furthermore there are three inofficial Beta BIOS "1.1B2" , "P03" and "1.23" aviable on the internet.
Can I use any of these or do I need a special modded one? (for the Microcodes)

I would assume I have to modify my bios with the guide from page 1. Or is there an already modded Bios for the P7N2 around?









And since I have no clue about Bios modding, are there forums / threads with people that can help me with it, if needed?









And coming from an E8200, what CPU would you recommend?
I thought about getting an E5440, an alternative would be a X3320 or X3323. All three would cost me more or less the same, a little below 15€.


----------



## chuy409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> Pretty case... Mobo is probably worth $120 right now...


really? cuz i got the evga 780i sli for 35 bucks a while back. Moded the tabs and now it holds a x5450 @4.1ghz no problems.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SantasDeer*
> 
> Hey there. I want to try this on my MSI P7N2, which has a 790i chipset.
> 
> Currently I am running Bios v1.1 with it. Furthermore there are three inofficial Beta BIOS "1.1B2" , "P03" and "1.23" aviable on the internet.
> Can I use any of these or do I need a special modded one? (for the Microcodes)
> 
> I would assume I have to modify my bios with the guide from page 1. Or is there an already modded Bios for the P7N2 around?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since I have no clue about Bios modding, are there forums / threads with people that can help me with it, if needed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And coming from an E8200, what CPU would you recommend?
> I thought about getting an E5440, an alternative would be a X3320 or X3323. All three would cost me more or less the same, a little below 15€.


As far as I know,You're gonna have to add the cpu codes for the xeon to whatever bios U decide to run. From what I just read, it was a bit buggy,so they had updates ,ect,ect,.MSI was the 1 with the least official updates from the looks to straighten out the issues. (see 790i and data corruption,along with overclocking & memory speed issues on google for ideas of issues) If the 5450 isn't much more,I'd go with it. or even a 5460.


----------



## SantasDeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> As far as I know,You're gonna have to add the cpu codes for the xeon to whatever bios U decide to run. From what I just read, it was a bit buggy,so they had updates ,ect,ect,.MSI was the 1 with the least official updates from the looks to straighten out the issues. (see 790i and data corruption,along with overclocking & memory speed issues on google for ideas of issues) If the 5450 isn't much more,I'd go with it. or even a 5460.


I think I will have a look at the different Bios versions and test them with my E8200 first and then decide which one I pick.
I looked at ebay and the prices for the CPU would be:
x3320 ~20€
X3323 ~13€
E5440 ~13-16€
E5450 ~25€ (Or I get lucky at an auction but that still runs for 7 days)
X5450 ~24€
E5460 ~30€ (One auction ends in 2 days, currently 9€ with 3 bids)

So the 5450 would cost nearly twice as much as the 5440.

Or are there any other cheap retailers? I am located in germany.


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuy409*
> 
> really? cuz i got the evga 780i sli for 35 bucks a while back. Moded the tabs and now it holds a x5450 @4.1ghz no problems.


780i vs 790i big difference.


----------



## chuy409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> 780i vs 790i big difference.


Ah i thought it was the 780i. Both look similar.


----------



## jimakos234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Sounds like the CPU could be the problem. Are you saying neither of the E5450s work?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


exactly. none of the xeon i own works (i tried both of them) .


----------



## Cid67

I think the hardest part of this mod is getting the damn pieces off the freakin sticker ! lol


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cid67*
> 
> I think the hardest part of this mod is getting the damn pieces off the freakin sticker ! lol


LOL


----------



## Cid67

I'm having some problems with the modded flash I have.
Its a .bin file NF79P10mod.bin I'm trying to flash with a USB stick which I formatted with Rufus.
Its not being detected at all when I reboot after changing boot sequence..
Got any tips..?
I tried burning the bin to a cd but says its not a valid bin file..


----------



## Silkstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> You guys talking about sawing into the CPU are asking for trouble.
> I've modded three boards and it couldn't be easier. A sharp knife, plenty of light on the subject and a steady hand and it's all over in 5 mins. The hardest part is attaching the sticker.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


I'd disagree. I found it a real PITA to cut off the tabs and there still little 'nubs' in the socket that I have no way of removing without risk to the pins. As it is, my CPU works, but it does not sit flush in the socket and is raised about 1 mm out of it. I'm guessing that the clip is keeping it in contact with the pins.

One comment, that may help other potential modders, is to go for a high pressure cut over a sawing action when removing the tabs from the motherboard.

They were quite difficult for me to remove and I was extremely worried about damaging pins when doing it.

The motherboard being out of the case is a real help for this, otherwise the cutting angle is too high and there is potential for a catastrophic slip.

The sticker was the easiest part. I got one with the adhesive already on, used tweezers and by eye got it right the first time.

I'd take it all apart and attempt to re-do the cuts, but as it's working now, I'm going to leave it.
Just replacing the heatsink caused my whole system to go through power-cycle loops. 3 seconds on, then reset. I had to disassemble the whole PC to troubleshoot which turned into a 2 hr job..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimakos234*
> 
> exactly. none of the xeon i own works (i tried both of them) .


Did you try with everything unplugged, but 1 stick of ram and the CPU?


----------



## TheRohk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SantasDeer*
> 
> I think I will have a look at the different Bios versions and test them with my E8200 first and then decide which one I pick.
> I looked at ebay and the prices for the CPU would be:
> x3320 ~20€
> X3323 ~13€
> E5440 ~13-16€
> E5450 ~25€ (Or I get lucky at an auction but that still runs for 7 days)
> X5450 ~24€
> E5460 ~30€ (One auction ends in 2 days, currently 9€ with 3 bids)
> 
> So the 5450 would cost nearly twice as much as the 5440.
> 
> Or are there any other cheap retailers? I am located in germany.


Take the E5440. Got 3. 2for dual-soket Server other for sticker-Mod.
The difference isn´t that much, to pay doubled price for the higher rated fsb^^


----------



## jimakos234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silkstone*
> 
> Did you try with everything unplugged, but 1 stick of ram and the CPU?


No, tbh i did not try with 1 stick of ram, i will try it later today and i will report the results


----------



## Silkstone

Urgh.

My system is on the fritz since the upgrade.

I'm unable to get into bios and booting is only a 50/50 chance.

I had it running nicely at 3.6 Ghz, but I just had to try pushing it to 4 Ghz

From how its behaving, it seems that my board is dead/dying


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silkstone*
> 
> Urgh.
> 
> My system is on the fritz since the upgrade.
> 
> I'm unable to get into bios and booting is only a 50/50 chance.
> 
> I had it running nicely at 3.6 Ghz, but I just had to try pushing it to 4 Ghz
> 
> From how its behaving, it seems that my board is dead/dying


Short the BIOS jumper on the board and then try rebooting.


----------



## Silkstone

Already done.

The board is toast









My poor old P5K-VM just couldn't handle an overclock on a quad core and went kaput.

I tried re-flashing the bios and it crashed 1/2 way through.

Luckily replacement boards are only $25.


----------



## Cid67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cid67*
> 
> I'm having some problems with the modded flash I have.
> Its a .bin file NF79P10mod.bin I'm trying to flash with a USB stick which I formatted with Rufus.
> Its not being detected at all when I reboot after changing boot sequence..
> Got any tips..?
> I tried burning the bin to a cd but says its not a valid bin file..


Anyone ?
I flashed it a few months ago after I got my new ram but for the life of me cant remember which utility I used lol
I cant remember if it was from cd or usb either...
Gettin old sucks lol


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cid67*
> 
> Anyone ?
> I flashed it a few months ago after I got my new ram but for the life of me cant remember which utility I used lol
> I cant remember if it was from cd or usb either...
> Gettin old sucks lol


MSI has their own flash updater, I'm not sure if MMTool would work or not. Make sure the usb is formated FAT32 to use it for booting the bios from.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cid67*
> 
> I'm having some problems with the modded flash I have.
> Its a .bin file NF79P10mod.bin I'm trying to flash with a USB stick which I formatted with Rufus.
> Its not being detected at all when I reboot after changing boot sequence..
> Got any tips..?
> I tried burning the bin to a cd but says its not a valid bin file..


As well as the *.BIN file you are going to need the other files that come with BIOS flash package on that CD - autoexec.bat, awdflash.exe and command.com. It won't be bootable otherwise. It is recommended that you DO NOT try to update your BIOS from within Windows using the Nvidia control panel as there are numerous reports from people who have killed their motherboard trying to do this. Most motherboards have an option that allows you to flash at boot by pointing to a file on a USB - not familiar with this board?


----------



## Cid67

Thank you ya I'vetried this get to command prompt but am unable to use my keyboard. Not sure whats up


----------



## Revhead

@Cid67
You probably dont have USB options enabled in BIOS which would explain why you couldn't see USB stick as well?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Revhead

@Cid67
Remember to set BIOS to defaults before flash and boot into Windows at least once before tinkering with anything.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cid67*
> 
> Thank you ya I'vetried this get to command prompt but am unable to use my keyboard. Not sure whats up


lol, if ya have a ps2 mouse/keyboard port and ps2 keyboard floating around, trying booting with THAT plugged in, I had a dell that wouldn't recognise my usb keyboard in certain ports,but always recognized a ps2 keyboard.







That may allow U to acces the bios to hit the F8 or F12 keys for the bios update option from there. (which ever key it is)


----------



## Cid67

Oh I can get into bios and change settings etc but once I boot from the stick and I get the c> it quits workin.I think I do have a ps2 keyboard somewhere come to think of it.


----------



## Revhead

@jimakos234

Ok. You said you used a BIOS from Delidded. Just to rule that out as a possible source of problems try flashing the attached BIOS which I have modified to include latest microcodes for 45mm Xeons.

p5kpl-cm-0702mod.zip 625k .zip file


----------



## Revhead

@SantasDeer

Try this V1.1 or post the BIOS you want to use and and I'll mod it for you.

a7523nmsmod.zip 466k .zip file


----------



## SantasDeer

Thank you very much Revhead!








Would be really nice if you could mod the 1.2b3 BIOS for me.

P7N2BiosA7523NMS.123.zip 468k .zip file


----------



## Cid67

Finally got it flashed now to install cpu wish me luck that I didnt mess it up modding it lol
I'll be back.. I hope lol


----------



## Cid67

[/URL]Does the sticker and cuts look ok ? Well it powers on, no beeps & nothing on screen.... crap... Lol now what ? =/
Just noticed Im getting FF on the mobo code screen.


----------



## Cid67




----------



## jimakos234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> @jimakos234
> 
> Ok. You said you used a BIOS from Delidded. Just to rule that out as a possible source of problems try flashing the attached BIOS which I have modified to include latest microcodes for 45mm Xeons.
> 
> p5kpl-cm-0702mod.zip 625k .zip file


I will try the BIOS as soon as i get home (by Wednesday), since i am not at home for 2 days due to some work i got to do. Thank you very much.


----------



## Cid67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cid67*
> 
> Finally got it flashed now to install cpu wish me luck that I didnt mess it up modding it lol
> I'll be back.. I hope lol


Hmmm Maybe I didnt flash it properly & used the stock bios..lol


----------



## TheRohk

Is there a modded version off the p35-ds3r bios?
Can´t find it with search function :/


----------



## Cid67

Could someone way smarter than me please make sure my ISO is ready to burn to a cd.
Please & Thank You !









NF79P10-Mod.zip 675k .zip file


----------



## Cid67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRohk*
> 
> Is there a modded version off the p35-ds3r bios?
> Can´t find it with search function :/


This is what I found just a quick search not sure if its what you need.. http://www.overclock.net/t/1427554/official-775-to-771-mod-club/70#post_21576341


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cid67*
> 
> Could someone way smarter than me please make sure my ISO is ready to burn to a cd.
> Please & Thank You !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NF79P10-Mod.zip 675k .zip file


Ok. Burn these files to a CD. Set PC to boot from CD. Reboot then when you get to the C:\ prompt type in AWDFLASH which should start the flash program, then point to the NF79P10mod.bin and follow the prompts. You should be good to go.

NF79P10modforCD.zip 632k .zip file


----------



## Cid67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Ok. Burn these files to a CD. Set PC to boot from CD. Reboot then when you get to the C:\ prompt type in AWDFLASH which should start the flash program, then point to the NF79P10mod.bin and follow the prompts. You should be good to go.
> 
> NF79P10modforCD.zip 632k .zip file


Thanks man the one I did said it couldn't find the .bin lol no idea
I'll let you know how it goes !

PS I have the option when booting to his Alt+F2 to go into AWDFLASH instead of choosing boot order.. Will this work as well?


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SantasDeer*
> 
> Thank you very much Revhead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be really nice if you could mod the 1.2b3 BIOS for me.


 a7523nmsmod.zip 466k .zip file


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cid67*
> 
> Thanks man the one I did said it couldn't find the .bin lol no idea
> I'll let you know how it goes !
> 
> PS I have the option when booting to his Alt+F2 to go into AWDFLASH instead of choosing boot order.. Will this work as well?


Yep. Once you're in just point to the *.bin file.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRohk*
> 
> Is there a modded version off the p35-ds3r bios?
> Can´t find it with search function :/


What revision of the board is it?


----------



## Cid67

Hmmmmm your bios flashed fine it booted to windows I plugged the X5470 back in and same thing no post no beeps. Shooooot !


----------



## Cid67

Its aliiiivvveeee !! WOOT had to fiddle with the chip a bit @ 1st so I also cut the tabs off the mobo which was probably easier than the chip but whatever its working !!
Thanks everyone !!
Now how fast can I rev this sucker up lol


----------



## schuck6566

3.99GHz !


----------



## Revhead

@ schuck6566

Well done. Is that with 444? I found 450 easier to get with my P5Q. Have you stress tested it?


----------



## Cid67

Nice ! Im guessin thats water cooled ?
Any tips on bios settings ?
Only thing Ive done yet is unlink the ram.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> @ schuck6566
> 
> Well done. Is that with 444? I found 450 easier to get with my P5Q. Have you stress tested it?


Yeah, it's 444. this ep 35 seems to suffer a bit of voltage droop. Did 3.5 hours of OCCT, and an hour of Prime 95 with no issues. Then ran starswarm,followed by heaven,and resident evil6 bench mark/test. all passedas good or better then before.







Even the temps are still not too bad. Went with the 444 because it brought the memory to 1066 with is what it's supposed to be anyway so even with the memory multi a bit underclocked,the ram is @ it's base setting now so temps shouldn't get too high there either. (I hope)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cid67*
> 
> Nice ! Im guessin thats water cooled ?
> Any tips on bios settings ?
> Only thing Ive done yet is unlink the ram.


Yes to the water cooled,it's a single 140mm aio. About the only tips I can give ya are if your board has an option "cpu EIST" or similar, disable it.C1E can be enable when U get up & stable in my opinion.(I leave it enabled,it only clocks the chip down when idle,so doesn't really effect prime & such test in my experience.I'm sure others will have an opinion 1 way or another) set your cpu clock @ the max,cpu host clock enabled,host freq whatever your looking to set your speed @.(remember,host freq X 4 = FSB.e.g. host freq 444 X4 = 1776 host freq X multi = cpu speed. E.g. 444 X 9.0 = 3.996GHz) Unless U have an issue with a card, PCI Express freq AUTO, The rest are settings that vary by board and OC. Memory,FSB,MCH,PCI over voltages, and cpu voltage. Depending on the memory U have U may want to set the memory multiplier to 2.0 or 2.4 and leave the dram settings on auto @ first.If your OC looks like it's pushing your ram speed too high, then reduce the multi on it. the faster the ram and the more sticks, the greater the likely hood of needing to overclock the voltage there. Just make sure you have it set to @ least the recomended voltage for the ram. (my 1066MHz Gskills ram takes 2.1 volts,but my board default to 1.8 so I have to O.C. +0.3 volts on my ram just to meet the base voltage for it.) with the voltage drop on my board, I have my cpu voltage @ 1.48125v in bios, but in use it's showing 1.440 max and drops all the way to 1.376v under heavy load.(testing prime 95,OCCT) So the voltage for U may vary greatly from mine.







ALSO, I'm running the e5450,which is a lower power chip to start with. (80watt compared to the [email protected]) lol,& they have the same basic specs.quad core 3.0 GHz,ect,ect.


----------



## draganmk

Hello to all, newbie here. I have GIGABYTE GA G41MT S2 Rev. 1.3, recently I bought from alixpress.com Intel Xeon L5420 SLBBR variant, already cut and no sticker needed to fit LGA 775, to boost it up. Yesterday it arrived and, I all exited, place it in the socket hoping that that it. But the system does not boot at all, the cooler spins and the processor is hot, but it does not give video output and there is no that initial "beep" sound from the Motherboard.

I have check this thread and on page 276, post #2760, there is a link with new BIOS for my Motherboard, should I update to that?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draganmk*
> 
> Hello to all, newbie here. I have GIGABYTE GA G41MT S2 Rev. 1.3, recently I bought from alixpress.com Intel Xeon L5420 SLBBR variant, already cut and no sticker needed to fit LGA 775, to boost it up. Yesterday it arrived and, I all exited, place it in the socket hoping that that it. But the system does not boot at all, the cooler spins and the processor is hot, but it does not give video output and there is no that initial "beep" sound from the Motherboard.
> 
> I have check this thread and on page 276, post #2760, there is a link with new BIOS for my Motherboard, should I update to that?


You need the sticker for that CPU, it isn't to make it fit, it's to swap two of the contact pads electrically.


----------



## draganmk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> You need the sticker for that CPU, it isn't to make it fit, it's to swap two of the contact pads electrically.


Thanks for replying. The CPU is has soldered some of the pins and the seller claimed that it is prepared to fit LGA 775 without cutting the socket or putting on an adapter sticker. I'm not able in the moment, but after some time I will put some pictures from the cpu unit.


----------



## jimakos234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> -snip-]


so, here are the results.

Updated the bios using the Q8300. so far so good.

1. Tried with the first E5450. Nothing but a black screen (fan spinning but no post)]
2. Tried with the second E5450. Nothing but a black screen (fan spinning but no post)
3. Tried both with 1 stick of ram,no use, same results.
4. Tried with no ram, not even a single beep (that was a bit wierd)
5. desperetaly installed the Q8300, and the first 3 boot times it would not post, i had to use 1 ram stick in order to post, and then i installed the 2nd one
I think that the mobo could be defective, or the mobo doesnt support the E5450 E0 stepping.


----------



## Revhead

@ jimakos234
Humour me here. You have cut the tabs on the board and attached the sticker?


----------



## Revhead

@everyone

It would be really really helpful if people added their system details to their signature.
Those taking the time to help you don't have ESP. It's a real pain in the butt having to search previous posts to find out what CPU and board you are talking about. If it's a BIOS you need you need to supply the exact name and revision of the board - even better post the BIOS you want modded.
IMHO


----------



## jimakos234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> @ jimakos234
> Humour me here. You have cut the tabs on the board and attached the sticker?


yes, it is a modded xeon (both of them), no need to touch the board, the cpu is cut so it can fit inside the mobo without any mods on the mobo itself.
The sticker is not needed, since the pins are soldered on the cpu.


----------



## draganmk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> You need the sticker for that CPU, it isn't to make it fit, it's to swap two of the contact pads electrically.


Here I go again, here are pictures from the CPU, to show the way how it is cut and how it is soldered to be prepared. If you think that beside this I still need a sticker or I need to cut the socket please reply. Thanks




And this is the link from where I bought it: Xeon L5420. Maybe the CPU is defective, is there a way to test it, because with CPU E2160, the system boot up normally.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> @everyone
> 
> It would be really really helpful if people added their system details to their signature.
> Those taking the time to help you don't have ESP. It's a real pain in the butt having to search previous posts to find out what CPU and board you are talking about. If it's a BIOS you need you need to supply the exact name and revision of the board - even better post the BIOS you want modded.
> IMHO


I have written my specs, thanks for suggesting.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimakos234*
> 
> so, here are the results.
> 
> Updated the bios using the Q8300. so far so good.
> 
> 1. Tried with the first E5450. Nothing but a black screen (fan spinning but no post)]
> 2. Tried with the second E5450. Nothing but a black screen (fan spinning but no post)
> 3. Tried both with 1 stick of ram,no use, same results.
> 4. Tried with no ram, not even a single beep (that was a bit wierd)
> 5. desperetaly installed the Q8300, and the first 3 boot times it would not post, i had to use 1 ram stick in order to post, and then i installed the 2nd one
> I think that the mobo could be defective, or the mobo doesnt support the E5450 E0 stepping.


This isn't meant 2 be insulting, but is the cpu facing the right direction? lol, if hurrying it's easy to place sideways by mistake.(I did once,only noticed as I was placeing the paste on the chip!) Also, try pulling the battery and powering on. Then leave it sit a while off without the battery.(to clear cmos if not being done by jumper) Then try starting with xeon and 1 stick of ram & onboard graphics.No HDD,ect,just the minimum. Edit: Maybe you have a flakey stick of ram? Try booting the 8300 with 1 stick, then clear the cmos and try with just the other stick.If it won't boot with 1 of the sticks,then that may be a big part of your problem.(If the 1 stick U are trying to boot the xeon with is flakey & has issues that may be why the xeon's not booting.







)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barbara Lidya*
> 
> I can affirm the ones from the principal join do have cement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know whether it is protected to clean the base side of a processor with liquor? For reasons unknown my Xeon accompanied TIM built up on the base of one corner. I dont see why you shouldnt have the capacity to do this with no results yet i thought id ensure first.


I would use a top grade alcohol instead of liquor.Less chance of residue from other contaniments I would think.Otherwise,yes You can wipe off the bottom of the cpu. Just make sure all tim residue is removed in case it was an electrical conductive variety.


----------



## draganmk

Continuing from post #10460. I have managed to boot up the system with the BIOS from post #2760. Success!

Can someone please tell me are there any tests that I can runn to verify that all is OK?


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draganmk*
> 
> Continuing from post #10460. I have managed to boot up the system with the BIOS from post #2760. Success!
> 
> Can someone please tell me are there any tests that I can runn to verify that all is OK?


Congrats!
Download and install CPU-Z. It should show complete instruction set like this.


----------



## jimakos234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> This isn't meant 2 be insulting, but is the *cpu facing the right direction*? lol, if hurrying it's easy to place sideways by mistake.(I did once,only noticed as I was placeing the paste on the chip!) Also, try pulling the battery and powering on. *Then leave it sit a while off without the battery*.(to clear cmos if not being done by jumper) *Then try starting with xeon and 1 stick of ram & onboard graphics.No HDD,ect,just the minimum*. Edit: Maybe you have a flakey stick of ram? *Try booting the 8300 with 1 stick, then clear the cmos and try with just the other stick.If it won't boot with 1 of the sticks,then that may be a big part of your problem*.(If the 1 stick U are trying to boot the xeon with is flakey & has issues that may be why the xeon's not booting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I have tried the above before , but i forgot to mention it. still the same results








I have found a P5B deluxe for 40euros,and i am considering buying it just to test the xeons


----------



## Revhead

@ jimakos234
If it boots with the original CPU and you flashed the BIOS that I provided which supports the L5420, then it can only be the new CPU? And, as @shuck said, make sure you clear the CMOS properly before trying to boot. I'd ask the seller for a replacement.


----------



## jimakos234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> @ jimakos234
> If it boots with the original CPU and you flashed the BIOS that I provided which supports the L5420, then it can only be the new CPU? And, as @shuck said, make sure you clear the CMOS properly before trying to boot. I'd ask the seller for a replacement.


i will try to test it on someone else 775 mobo. Note that i have 2* xeon E5450, and none of them works (same mobo behavior)

edit. is there any chance to add microcode for the E-X5450 variants? or the are no differences with the l5420 microcode?


----------



## Revhead

@ jimakos234

Sorry. Got confused. You've got the 2 x E5450s.
What I said still holds true though. If it boots with the old CPU it's not your motherboard.
The codes I added to the BIOS cover all 45mm Xeons including E, L and X variants - 3x and 5x.


----------



## jimakos234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> @ jimakos234
> 
> Sorry. Got confused. You've got the 2 x E5450s.
> What I said still holds true though. If it boots with the old CPU it's not your motherboard.
> The codes I added to the BIOS cover all 45mm Xeons including E, L and X variants - 3x and 5x.


ok. i will try to find someone to test the cpu's to be sure that the mobo is not defective. If the cpu's do work on another mobo, what should i do, given the situation i am into?


----------



## draganmk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Congrats!
> Download and install CPU-Z. It should show complete instruction set like this.


Here is mine, it has the exact under "Instructions", so I guess its OK?


----------



## jimakos234

Update. Both xeons worked fine on a friend's Gigabyte EP45T-UD3R, so i guess the mobo is the problem. I checked again at dellided, and only the 3xxx series xeon have been tested, no word on the 5xxx, could they be incompatible?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimakos234*
> 
> Update. Both xeons worked fine on a friend's Gigabyte EP45T-UD3R, so i guess the mobo is the problem. I checked again at dellided, and only the 3xxx series xeon have been tested, no word on the 5xxx, could they be incompatible?


looking @ the specs, it doesn't seem likely, 3 other boards with nearly identical specs are running the 5xxx series xeons.(the 2 -AM boards,the-VM,and the P5KPL/1600) The same chipset,FSB,and the same minimum power as yours (or in 1 case actually lower) all support the same cpu's from asus listed supported. If there's a reason for no support, it beats me. 1 board didn't support a working e5405 even though it worked with an e5410,e5420,ect, all the way to an x5460.







Your friends EP45t-UD3R is a nice board, If after further tinkering U can't get the asus to boot the 5450, the options come to either trying to get a cpu that will boot, or a board that will boot the 5450. It depends on money available & direction U want to try. That's my best offering on the issue after the previous steps failed.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draganmk*
> 
> Here is mine, it has the exact under "Instructions", so I guess its OK?










U have the proper code for the cpu! It's got all the instructions and capabilities enabled it's supposed to. Next U wanna make sure U R stable with the current setting. Have U downloaded a program to ck your settings? (temp,voltages,ect?) Try a program called CPUID HWMonitor. It's free and will show your temps,fan speeds,cpu core speeds,ect. I'll include a pic of how my e5450 looks in HWMonitor.
When you get it installed, give it a whirl and post it for us.


----------



## draganmk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U have the proper code for the cpu! It's got all the instructions and capabilities enabled it's supposed to. Next U wanna make sure U R stable with the current setting. Have U downloaded a program to ck your settings? (temp,voltages,ect?) Try a program called CPUID HWMonitor. It's free and will show your temps,fan speeds,cpu core speeds,ect. I'll include a pic of how my e5450 looks in HWMonitor.
> When you get it installed, give it a whirl and post it for us.


Here is mine, I must say I don't understand the meaning of the values and if they are as supposed to. This screenshot is taken right after powering up the PC, just to mention.


----------



## jimakos234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> looking @ the specs, it doesn't seem likely, 3 other boards with nearly identical specs are running the 5xxx series xeons.(the 2 -AM boards,the-VM,and the P5KPL/1600) The same chipset,FSB,and the same minimum power as yours (or in 1 case actually lower) all support the same cpu's from asus listed supported. If there's a reason for no support, it beats me. 1 board didn't support a working e5405 even though it worked with an e5410,e5420,ect, all the way to an x5460.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your friends EP45t-UD3R is a nice board, If after further tinkering U can't get the asus to boot the 5450, the options come to either trying to get a cpu that will boot, or a board that will boot the 5450. It depends on money available & direction U want to try. That's my best offering on the issue after the previous steps failed.


i will try again later next week, since i got tired of this misbehavior of the mobo. If nothing happens, i will find one of the other similar mobos ( i dont want to reinstall windows-drivers), the one with the most in common like the Vm variant,and buy it-use it.


----------



## AndrejusD

Getting closely to the limit


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Dang dude, she's way up there!


----------



## AndrejusD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Dang dude, she's way up there!


Nope man. I wanna get 5Ghz but I hit temp wall so wanna delid it.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrejusD*
> 
> Nope man. I wanna get 5Ghz but I hit temp wall so wanna delid it.


4.7 is still SWEET to most of us here who haven't seen a stable 5470 past 4.5.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draganmk*
> 
> Here is mine, I must say I don't understand the meaning of the values and if they are as supposed to. This screenshot is taken right after powering up the PC, just to mention.


Ok, your cpu has a tjmax of 70degrees C., and HWMonitor is most likely hitting you with a default setting of 100degreesC. So your temps are 30degrees lower than posted(e.g. 38 instead of posted 68 degrees) your voltages looked fine for the cpu and ram(ram =VIN1 in your case) http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/4570 and this page along with the next of forum comments should help ya figure out tjmax and temp setting,ect. Also about your cpu and possibly needing to turn off temp monitoring in bios. ---> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/1360 http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/1370


----------



## Giux-900

i'm waiting for an X5460 E0, i have a good liquid colling system (wb koolance 370 and 240rad).
I'm planning to keep 4.0GHz for daily, someone know what is the average voltage to keep 4GHz stable ?
thanks

p.s i need just a refer point, once is arrived i will test the min voltage needed to have 4GHz

p5q deluxe
8gb kingoston pc8500


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Giux-900*
> 
> i'm waiting for an X5460 E0, i have a good liquid colling system (wb koolance 370 and 240rad).
> I'm planning to keep 4.0GHz for daily, someone know what is the average voltage to keep 4GHz stable ?
> thanks
> 
> p.s i need just a refer point, once is arrived i will test the min voltage needed to have 4GHz
> 
> p5q deluxe
> 8gb kingoston pc8500


Best advice I can give ya is to start around 1.35(top base voltage @ intel) and increase if needed untill stable. If already stable when tested @ 1.35, U can try decreasing to lower temps,just make sure it's stable @ the final setting.







Remember also that sometimes other voltages play on stability,(ram,MCH,ect.) found these 4 ya also, 



 



 both x5460's on p5q's. shows them being clocked past 4.0







includes bios shots,ect.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Giux-900*
> 
> I'm planning to keep 4.0GHz for daily, someone know what is the average voltage to keep 4GHz stable ?
> p5q deluxe
> 8gb kingoston pc8500


See the P5Q thread. It's all mapped out for you.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrejusD*
> 
> Nope man. I wanna get 5Ghz but I hit temp wall so wanna delid it.


Impressive, but is it stable?
This is on a P5Q3 Deluxe. Care to share the rest of your system/settings etc.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrejusD*
> 
> Getting closely to the limit


LOL, just outta curiousty I ran cinebench on mine @ the new 4.0 settings. I'm kinda happy here,and my e5450 has room to spare temp wise if I decide to go higher.









Note that steam & GOG are in the background during both test.







Edit: I just found a way to spped up my dimension 3100 lol


----------



## SantasDeer

I just read about the BSEL Mod that some people with workstation boards on their 54xx CPU's.
Is this possible for LGA775 modded CPUs aswell?
My mainboard would support a 1600MHz FSB out of the box. Would this make sense on a 775 board?

forums.2cpu.com/showpost.php?p=718505
http://www.overclock.net/t/1414839/bsel-mods-for-intel-xeon-x54xx-cpus


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SantasDeer*
> 
> I just read about the BSEL Mod that some people with workstation boards on their 54xx CPU's.
> Is this possible for LGA775 modded CPUs aswell?
> My mainboard would support a 1600MHz FSB out of the box. Would this make sense on a 775 board?
> 
> forums.2cpu.com/showpost.php?p=718505
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1414839/bsel-mods-for-intel-xeon-x54xx-cpus


It would make sense on motherboards that lack overclocking options in the BIOS, but still support 1600 FSB CPU. I'm not sure how common that scenario would be, and BSEL isn't always successful on every board. Could be worth a try though...I still am planning something similar...swapping my dual socket 771 motherboard for another that supports 1600 FSB (Intel 5400 chipset), and try BSEL modding these X5460 to run 3.8GHz instead of 3.16GHz stock. I have a particular board picked out that I've already researched a fair bit, and there has already been people successfully doing BSEL mod with it. The trick with BSEL mod is to select the right CPU...I probably should have played it safer with X5450 instead, which would be 3.6GHz, and a better chance at being stable. You can "volt" mod the pads too though for extra voltage...


----------



## jimakos234

So here we go again, after testing both xeons, they worked fine on a friends Gigabyte EP45T-UD3R, and i tried once more on the Asus P5KPL-CM just for the f of it, but no, that stubborn mobo wont boot with the xeon. Also i cant find a report stating someone got an E5450 working on my mobo. I am desperate now.


----------



## Cid67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Yes to the water cooled,it's a single 140mm aio. About the only tips I can give ya are if your board has an option "cpu EIST" or similar, disable it.C1E can be enable when U get up & stable in my opinion.(I leave it enabled,it only clocks the chip down when idle,so doesn't really effect prime & such test in my experience.I'm sure others will have an opinion 1 way or another) set your cpu clock @ the max,cpu host clock enabled,host freq whatever your looking to set your speed @.(remember,host freq X 4 = FSB.e.g. host freq 444 X4 = 1776 host freq X multi = cpu speed. E.g. 444 X 9.0 = 3.996GHz) Unless U have an issue with a card, PCI Express freq AUTO, The rest are settings that vary by board and OC. Memory,FSB,MCH,PCI over voltages, and cpu voltage. Depending on the memory U have U may want to set the memory multiplier to 2.0 or 2.4 and leave the dram settings on auto @ first.If your OC looks like it's pushing your ram speed too high, then reduce the multi on it. the faster the ram and the more sticks, the greater the likely hood of needing to overclock the voltage there. Just make sure you have it set to @ least the recomended voltage for the ram. (my 1066MHz Gskills ram takes 2.1 volts,but my board default to 1.8 so I have to O.C. +0.3 volts on my ram just to meet the base voltage for it.) with the voltage drop on my board, I have my cpu voltage @ 1.48125v in bios, but in use it's showing 1.440 max and drops all the way to 1.376v under heavy load.(testing prime 95,OCCT) So the voltage for U may vary greatly from mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO, I'm running the e5450,which is a lower power chip to start with. (80watt compared to the [email protected]) lol,& they have the same basic specs.quad core 3.0 GHz,ect,ect.


Idk whats wrong pc freezes when in bios is this a heat issue ?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cid67*
> 
> Idk whats wrong pc freezes when in bios is this a heat issue ?


the 790i's had some memory issue's that were mostly corrected with a later bios release. google nvidia 790i chipset memory issue's/freezing here's some coverage from nvidia's forums. https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/395161/new-setup-freezing-nforce-790i-ultra/


----------



## robbo1990

Iv just done the mod
using x5460 and fully installed Windows 7, now when II'mIinstalling updates it seems to take forever to restart and get back to my desktop,
any ideas please?
I keep coming back to microcode??


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo1990*
> 
> Iv just done the mod
> using x5460 and fully installed Windows 7, now when II'mIinstalling updates it seems to take forever to restart and get back to my desktop,
> any ideas please?
> I keep coming back to microcode??


I had to read all your former post 2 get any info on your build(hint: U may want to include info like make,modle,board model,ram,ect, if U want answers) U don't say if U installed the code 4 the xeon cpu, but the screen shot of cpuid shows it's got the full features so U should be good with THAT. Now, all the cpu's I've seen with that board are dual core low wattage,and the psu is 250 watts. the x5460 is 120 watts compared to the 65watts that was in there. (Twice the power draw) Also,U may need to switch to legacy mode if available for the disk mode.Some have reported that helps when the disk read/write is too slow in achi. Did you reset the bios before booting then set it to optimized? U have a strugle since that board hasn't been tested yet.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cid67*
> 
> I've got 16gb of GSkill ddr3 9-9-9-24
> Cant remember if it did it with my other ram or not I'll have to give it a try.


Try with 1 stick first. get the settings that work, then add 1 stick and run @ a time if it doesn't freeze.


----------



## robbo1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I had to read all your former post 2 get any info on your build(hint: U may want to include info like make,modle,board model,ram,ect, if U want answers) U don't say if U installed the code 4 the xeon cpu, but the screen shot of cpuid shows it's got the full features so U should be good with THAT. Now, all the cpu's I've seen with that board are dual core low wattage,and the psu is 250 watts. the x5460 is 120 watts compared to the 65watts that was in there. (Twice the power draw) Also,U may need to switch to legacy mode if available for the disk mode.Some have reported that helps when the disk read/write is too slow in achi. Did you reset the bios before booting then set it to optimized? U have a strugle since that board hasn't been tested yet.


Thanks for reply my apologies,
i will attach photos from with all details,
i havent installed any code for the xeon (i assume you mean microcodes?) - this is what i want to know if i have to do this and how??
i seen from other cpuid that all the features are correct.
i was running a core 2 duo e5800 with a 250w psu
i changed this for a 600w alpine
i dont know what legacy mode is sorry
i done a full bios reset by removing battery - but set to optimized?? dont know what that is

I did check this board and the system and done my homework as much as possible and what i found all said this board would run with the x5460 but i dont get the microcode part i dont know if this is definately something i have to do??

I have a lot of knowledge about computers but im no expert sorry


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo1990*
> 
> Thanks for reply my apologies,
> i will attach photos from with all details,
> i havent installed any code for the xeon (i assume you mean microcodes?) - this is what i want to know if i have to do this and how??
> i seen from other cpuid that all the features are correct.
> i was running a core 2 duo e5800 with a 250w psu
> i changed this for a 600w alpine
> i dont know what legacy mode is sorry
> i done a full bios reset by removing battery - but set to optimized?? dont know what that is
> 
> I did check this board and the system and done my homework as much as possible and what i found all said this board would run with the x5460 but i dont get the microcode part i dont know if this is definately something i have to do??
> 
> I have a lot of knowledge about computers but im no expert sorry


looks like your good for the xeon microcodes already. you may want to ck your sata and raid drivers,it may need 1's from acer. Install the 1's for you OS from acer's site for a start,the windows drivers may not be good enough.


----------



## robbo1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> looks like your good for the xeon microcodes already. you may want to ck your sata and raid drivers,it may need 1's from acer. Install the 1's for you OS from acer's site for a start,the windows drivers may not be good enough.


Ok well ill look for any updates that are available, but too you does everything there look ok?
And ready to go?
It runs fine it's just when I restart it that's the only problem


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo1990*
> 
> Ok well ill look for any updates that are available, but too you does everything there look ok?
> And ready to go?
> It runs fine it's just when I restart it that's the only problem


cpu and memory look good, the voltage and temps maybe a bit high if it's reading them right, but don't know if the bios will let you change them or not. As to the drives, I've little experience with more then 1 drive @ a time,so can't say if the long boot time is a windows issue or a drive issue, orsomething else. Hopefully someone may be able to advise further.







It may just be a windows issue. looking again, ck your bios and see if it will let you set the cpu voltage. It shouldn't be higher then 1.490v in the bios for an overclock setting typicaly. Yours is over 2.000v for the base clock setting. (1.350 is normal max base clock setting)


----------



## robbo1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> cpu and memory look good, the voltage and temps maybe a bit high if it's reading them right, but don't know if the bios will let you change them or not. As to the drives, I've little experience with more then 1 drive @ a time,so can't say if the long boot time is a windows issue or a drive issue, orsomething else. Hopefully someone may be able to advise further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may just be a windows issue.


no my bios won't let me change that, not sure why the voltage is high?? I haven't touched that at all,
iv started updating everything and it's speeded up a little not by much tho loading is still pretty slow compared to my e5800 and I would say it definitely shouldn't be


----------



## robbo1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo1990*
> 
> no my bios won't let me change that, not sure why the voltage is high?? I haven't touched that at all,
> iv started updating everything and it's speeded up a little not by much tho loading is still pretty slow compared to my e5800 and I would say it definitely shouldn't be


iv downloaded core temp and this is what it gives me


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo1990*
> 
> iv downloaded core temp and this is what it gives me


ok, the temps there are ok(as long as we subtract 15 degrees to get actual temp) We need to minus 15 degrees from your cpu temps 'cause it's reading them thinking the max is 100 when it's 85. Just keep that in mind, or go in your setting and offset the core tmps by -15degrees.







in other places, Windows 7 sometimes had issues for some people including RAID(multi hdd configurations) and updates. several updates caused slowing for some people,and others used a patch from the updates to correct slowing problems on some systems, also other options/possible solutions can be found in this forum dialog. http://www.sevenforums.com/performance-maintenance/204421-very-slow-boot-up-20-mins.html I'll be honest, the 2 times I ran into the issue, 1 I just switched back to the old cpu, the other was on a notebook I re-installed windows on.I ended up stripping the notebook outta frustration.







I'd concentrate on the sata/raid drivers,make sure ALL hardware is updated/has drivers installed, and get the hdd's configured however they need to be.







BTW, if updates are still installing, they make the boot take more time! The more updates,the longer the boot.


----------



## Cid67

I cant seem to control my system fan speeds anymore with this new bios.. =\
I usually have my cpu fans @ 100% but am unable to change them now.
Well usually I have all fans @ 100% lol sounds like a jet engine
Nevermind stupid nvidea control panel.....lol


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *robbo1990*
> 
> no my bios won't let me change that, not sure why the voltage is high?? I haven't touched that at all,
> iv started updating everything and it's speeded up a little not by much tho loading is still pretty slow compared to my e5800 and I would say it definitely shouldn't be
> 
> 
> 
> iv downloaded core temp and this is what it gives me
Click to expand...

It may be that board is designed to take only a 95w CPU. Did you check that?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> It may be that board is designed to take only a 95w CPU. Did you check that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


I had very similar issues with a P5W DH Deluxe...ended up pulling the E5430 I was using and put the Q6700 back in after trying everything I could think of for a few months. Very similar issues though.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cid67*
> 
> I cant seem to control my system fan speeds anymore with this new bios.. =\
> I usually have my cpu fans @ 100% but am unable to change them now.
> Well usually I have all fans @ 100% lol sounds like a jet engine
> Nevermind stupid nvidea control panel.....lol


just wondering, see if you have something called cpu smart fan control or something similar and make sure it's enabled(mines buried in pc health status in bios) and disable cpu thermal monitor 2 (TM2) that may allow the fan to be controled by bios or other program.


----------



## robbo1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I had very similar issues with a P5W DH Deluxe...ended up pulling the E5430 I was using and put the Q6700 back in after trying everything I could think of for a few months. Very similar issues though.


yeah iv gone with this option iv gone back to my core 2 duo e5800 works great, what would be the best quadcore to jump to? I was lookingat the qq9600I bbelieve it was, what you think?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo1990*
> 
> yeah iv gone with this option iv gone back to my core 2 duo e5800 works great, what would be the best quadcore to jump to? I was lookingat the qq9600I bbelieve it was, what you think?


depends what U R looking for, a q9400 @ 2.66GHz,for about$20.00, or a q9550 @ 2.83GHz for around $35.00, a Q9650 @ 3.0GHz for around $55.00 and up.


----------



## robbo1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> depends what U R looking for, a q9400 @ 2.66GHz,for about$20.00, or a q9550 @ 2.83GHz for around $35.00, a Q9650 @ 3.0GHz for around $55.00 and up.


I'm looking for something on the cheaper side that is going to be faster than my E5800 great performance and quick with rendering 3d maya, blender


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo1990*
> 
> I'm looking for something on the cheaper side that is going to be faster than my E5800 great performance and quick with rendering 3d maya, blender


Well, for 35 bucks this beats your 5800 even with a slower speed,and is only like 100-200 points lower in single core results.







http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/507/Intel_Core_2_Quad_Q9550_vs_Intel_Pentium_Dual-Core_E5800.html


----------



## robbo1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Well, for 35 bucks this beats your 5800 even with a slower speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/507/Intel_Core_2_Quad_Q9550_vs_Intel_Pentium_Dual-Core_E5800.html


wow amazing site thanks, to go to a quad core what would be your suggestion ?
Do you think the performance of a quad core would be better for render etc ?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo1990*
> 
> wow amazing site thanks, to go to a quad core what would be your suggestion ?
> Do you think the performance of a quad core would be better for render etc ?


Quoting from quora.com "In a heavily parallel computation like rendering, the quad core will excel over a dual core just because it can do more with HT , 8 threads (4x2 in Hyperthreading) vs 2 of Pentium with no hyperthreading." or even with no hyper, it would be 4 threads vs 2. Twice the cores running. Also, this is an OLD page, but note the numbers for the comparisons on cinebench and 3ds,and Winrar. https://blog.codinghorror.com/choosing-dual-or-quad-core/ also see here http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core2quad-q6600.html


----------



## SteelSliver

Hey guys, first time posting on this forum, seems like an interesting place so I might stay a while, and listen.

I come here because I have sort of an oddball of a computer: the Gateway LX6801-01
I managed to shove a Intel Xeon E5450 inside, but the thing doesn't really know what it is, so I can't get the full clockspeed(stays at 2.33GHz, similar to that of the Q8200 it replaced). It has an AMI BIOS and the latest revision can be found on the Gateway site here

Is it possible to mod this BIOs to support the Xeon and it's complete clockspeed? Or is it just too locked down and OEM?

I've never really done anything like this, and I don't really trust myself in doing the modifications myself, so if it is possible, could someone whip it up for me, or tell me how it's done? I'd seriously appreciate it.


----------



## robbo1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelSliver*
> 
> Hey guys, first time posting on this forum, seems like an interesting place so I might stay a while, and listen.
> 
> I come here because I have sort of an oddball of a computer: the Gateway LX6801-01
> I managed to shove a Intel Xeon E5450 inside, but the thing doesn't really know what it is, so I can't get the full clockspeed(stays at 2.33GHz, similar to that of the Q8200 it replaced). It has an AMI BIOS and the latest revision can be found on the Gateway site here
> 
> Is it possible to mod this BIOs to support the Xeon and it's complete clockspeed? Or is it just too locked down and OEM?
> 
> I've never really done anything like this, and I don't really trust myself in doing the modifications myself, so if it is possible, could someone whip it up for me, or tell me how it's done? I'd seriously appreciate it.


I recently done this mod but then realising my mobo wouldnt support the tdp needed i had to revert back, but one of the sites apart from here i used were http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/ its a really good walk through, until it comes to the microcodes if its needed, try using cpu-z and post the pics will help people out, thats best i can say good luck


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelSliver*
> 
> Hey guys, first time posting on this forum, seems like an interesting place so I might stay a while, and listen.
> 
> I come here because I have sort of an oddball of a computer: the Gateway LX6801-01
> I managed to shove a Intel Xeon E5450 inside, but the thing doesn't really know what it is, so I can't get the full clockspeed(stays at 2.33GHz, similar to that of the Q8200 it replaced). It has an AMI BIOS and the latest revision can be found on the Gateway site here
> 
> Is it possible to mod this BIOs to support the Xeon and it's complete clockspeed? Or is it just too locked down and OEM?
> 
> I've never really done anything like this, and I don't really trust myself in doing the modifications myself, so if it is possible, could someone whip it up for me, or tell me how it's done? I'd seriously appreciate it.


If you post the BIOS I'll have a look at it. I don't want to have to go searching for it.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelSliver*
> 
> Hey guys, first time posting on this forum, seems like an interesting place so I might stay a while, and listen.
> 
> I come here because I have sort of an oddball of a computer: the Gateway LX6801-01
> I managed to shove a Intel Xeon E5450 inside, but the thing doesn't really know what it is, so I can't get the full clockspeed(stays at 2.33GHz, similar to that of the Q8200 it replaced). It has an AMI BIOS and the latest revision can be found on the Gateway site here
> 
> Is it possible to mod this BIOs to support the Xeon and it's complete clockspeed? Or is it just too locked down and OEM?
> 
> I've never really done anything like this, and I don't really trust myself in doing the modifications myself, so if it is possible, could someone whip it up for me, or tell me how it's done? I'd seriously appreciate it.


2 questions, #1 Did you reset the cmos/bios after putting the xeon in so it could detect the new cpu and select set all to optimum settings in bios? #2 Can U install a program called CPU-Z and run it,the post a screen shot of the first tabs results for us? (I'll post 1 of mine so U see what i mean).  Notice on mine it has sse4.1 listed in the instructions. If your chip isn't using the right microcode that instruction will be missing usually.


----------



## SteelSliver

Aye, I sent it in the original post, but here it is: http://global-download.gateway.com/GDFiles/BIOS/BIOS/BIOS_Gateway_R01.A2_A_A.zip?acerid=634145866409385072&Step1=DESKTOP&Step2=LX%20SERIES&Step3=LX6810&OS=ALL&LC=en&BC=GATEWAY&SC=PA_6G
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> 2 questions, #1 Did you reset the cmos/bios after putting the xeon in so it could detect the new cpu and select set all to optimum settings in bios? #2 Can U install a program called CPU-Z and run it,the post a screen shot of the first tabs results for us? (I'll post 1 of mine so U see what i mean).


Sure, I'll do that as soon as I can. And no, I didn't clear CMOS. Would that fix it without manipulating microcodes?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelSliver*
> 
> Aye, I sent it in the original post, but here it is: http://global-download.gateway.com/GDFiles/BIOS/BIOS/BIOS_Gateway_R01.A2_A_A.zip?acerid=634145866409385072&Step1=DESKTOP&Step2=LX%20SERIES&Step3=LX6810&OS=ALL&LC=en&BC=GATEWAY&SC=PA_6G
> Sure, I'll do that as soon as I can. And no, I didn't clear CMOS. Would that fix it without manipulating microcodes?


There's a good chance it'll make it recognize the right speed.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> If you post the BIOS I'll have a look at it. I don't want to have to go searching for it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


 BIOS_Gateway_R01.A2_A_A.zip 1445k .zip file
 Here's the bios download for SteelSilver Rev, still zipped.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelSliver*
> 
> Aye, I sent it in the original post, but here it is: http://global-download.gateway.com/GDFiles/BIOS/BIOS/BIOS_Gateway_R01.A2_A_A.zip?acerid=634145866409385072&Step1=DESKTOP&Step2=LX%20SERIES&Step3=LX6810&OS=ALL&LC=en&BC=GATEWAY&SC=PA_6G
> Sure, I'll do that as soon as I can. And no, I didn't clear CMOS. Would that fix it without manipulating microcodes?


LOL, Dude, did U TYPO the model in your first post??? I think you mean it's a LX6810, because I can't find ANY LX6801, and Gateway only has the LX6810 and THAT'S the bios you gave us the link to. If NOT, say so NOW before you end up flashing a bios that may be wrong.Unless U know BOTH use same bios.


----------



## Revhead

@schuck6566
Thanks mate

@SteelSliver

Here you go. Modded BIOS attached. Now includes all microcodes for 45mm Xeons. Just double check it's the right one for your board before flashing.
Reset BIOS to defaults before flashing and then do a FULL BIOS reset afterwards. Remove battery or use the 3-pin motherboard reset jumper and then load the default BIOS settings and allow it to boot into Windows on the first startup. After that you should be good to go.
I take no responsibility for a failed flash.

Gateway_R01.A2_BIOS_modded.zip 1444k .zip file


----------



## SteelSliver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> LOL, Dude, did U TYPO the model in your first post??? I think you mean it's a LX6810, because I can't find ANY LX6801, and Gateway only has the LX6810 and THAT'S the bios you gave us the link to. If NOT, say so NOW before you end up flashing a bios that may be wrong.Unless U know BOTH use same bios.


Lmao, yeah, that was a typo. It's actually a LX6810-01, the last 01 threw me off a little bit. I feel kind of stupid because I've been calling it that all this time and never really realized. Thanks for pointing that out.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> @schuck6566
> Thanks mate
> 
> @SteelSliver
> 
> Here you go. Modded BIOS attached. Now includes all microcodes for 45mm Xeons. Just double check it's the right one for your board before flashing.
> Reset BIOS to defaults before flashing and then do a FULL BIOS reset afterwards. Remove battery or use the 3-pin motherboard reset jumper and then load the default BIOS settings and allow it to boot into Windows on the first startup. After that you should be good to go.
> I take no responsibility for a failed flash.
> 
> Gateway_R01.A2_BIOS_modded.zip 1444k .zip file


Thanks so much, dude. Appreciate it. I'll keep you informed if it works or (hopefully not) bricks my machine.


----------



## SteelSliver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> 2 questions, #1 Did you reset the cmos/bios after putting the xeon in so it could detect the new cpu and select set all to optimum settings in bios? #2 Can U install a program called CPU-Z and run it,the post a screen shot of the first tabs results for us? (I'll post 1 of mine so U see what i mean).  Notice on mine it has sse4.1 listed in the instructions. If your chip isn't using the right microcode that instruction will be missing usually.


Funnily enough, your CPU-Z looks very similar to mine  It appears to be using the correct microcodes,the clockspeed is just 700MHz underclocked, which I'd like to manage to get to run at full speed, so I'll try clearing CMOS, and if that doesn't work, trying the BIOs Rev sent over


----------



## Pauwil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Get an X5460 or X5470.


Hey! i've got a Asus P5B-E with the x5460, i updated the bios with the new microcodes and without the sticker the system boots, but won't start Windows or the installation from Windows.
if i apply the sticker i get a black screen and won't boot througt bios.

Is there someone who thinks he can help me, because i really want to the power of Xeon


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauwil*
> 
> Hey! i've got a Asus P5B-E with the x5460, i updated the bios with the new microcodes and without the sticker the system boots, but won't start Windows or the installation from Windows.
> if i apply the sticker i get a black screen and won't boot througt bios.
> 
> Is there someone who thinks he can help me, because i really want to the power of Xeon


Ummm,Do U have a socket 775 cpu still floating around? C2D or whatever the board will run? If so,try clearing the cmos,placing THAT cpu in and booting to make sure the board is still good 2 go. If it boots ok, then remove the C2D,ect., and replace with the xeon WITH the sticker on it.(The ONLY time you boot a 771 xeon in a 775 socket without the sticker is if you purchased ALREADY MODDED from seller! e.g. pin tabs soldered) Make sure to reset the CMOS/bios AGAIN then try starting. When swapping out the cpu's, we have to reset the cmos for best results.(on occasion it will work without a reset,but most cases it needs to detect the new cpu and apply new settings) Let us know what happens.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelSliver*
> 
> Funnily enough, your CPU-Z looks very similar to mine  It appears to be using the correct microcodes,the clockspeed is just 700MHz underclocked, which I'd like to manage to get to run at full speed, so I'll try clearing CMOS, and if that doesn't work, trying the BIOs Rev sent over


Looks like U just need to raise the multiplier up to 9 for the full speed. Seems like it's still set @ the old setting.


----------



## SantasDeer

One small question regarding the Stepping, should you always go for CPUs with E0 stepping (at roughly the same price) or are the C0 ones as good?
And what about overclocking? E0 > C0 ?


----------



## Revhead

@SantasDeer

Always try for the E0, it will overclock better - but some like the X5470 only come in the one stepping ie. E0 (SLBBF)

Then again it depends on the application. If it's not going to be overclocked and there's a big difference in price go the cheaper one.

I've just purchased a 50w L5430 for use in a server. Fortunately I didn't have to chose because it only comes as an E0. But had I gone with my original plan and used an E5450, I'd probably have taken the C0 which you can usually get cheaper because it will be running at stock in an all in one Gigabyte G41MT-D3 board that I had lying around.

If you're unsure what a stepping is, Intel basically creates a new stepping (or revision) whenever they make a major change to a processor. This usually fixes bugs, adds new features, reduces power consumption, or improves overclocking.


----------



## Revhead

@SteelSliver

Am I the only one that's noticed CPU-Z is not reporting your E5450 properly. It should be showing 6-9 not 6-7 under multiplier?


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauwil*
> 
> Hey! i've got a Asus P5B-E with the x5460, i updated the bios with the new microcodes and without the sticker the system boots, but won't start Windows or the installation from Windows.
> if i apply the sticker i get a black screen and won't boot througt bios.
> 
> Is there someone who thinks he can help me, because i really want to the power of Xeon


Post your BIOS and I'll make sure it's okay.
Did you do a full BIOS reset? Either take out the battery or short the pins then let it boot into Windows with defaults before going any further.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> @SteelSliver
> 
> Am I the only one that's noticed CPU-Z is not reporting your E5450 properly. It should be showing 6-9 not 6-7 under multiplier?


We're hoping the reset lets it detect the cpu properly so it shows the full multi values, or that he'll be able to set it to 9 manually.
LOL,told him about the multi 11 hours ago.







6-7 is what the old cpu had I believe. q8200 Frequency ? 2333 MHz
Bus speed ? 1333 MHz
Clock multiplier ? 7


----------



## AndrejusD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> LOL, just outta curiousty I ran cinebench on mine @ the new 4.0 settings. I'm kinda happy here,and my e5450 has room to spare temp wise if I decide to go higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that steam & GOG are in the background during both test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I just found a way to spped up my dimension 3100 lol


Give it like 1.4~1.42V and 470~480fsb and post how it is going. My everyday is 4.5Ghz which gives around 450 Cinebench with about 90 processes running too.
The biggest wall is temperature, even for my H110i GTX cooler on modded mobo.
Just have to wait until the winter, then will have some more time, and... hope delidding+lapping the ihs ant putting some good thermal compound between the die and ihs will help


----------



## SantasDeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrejusD*
> 
> and... hope delidding+lapping the ihs ant putting some good thermal compound between the die and ihs will help


Why would you want to delid a soldered CPU?


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SantasDeer*
> 
> Why would you want to delid a soldered CPU?


There was a thread here where OP delidded an i5 875k, and carefully mounted the cooler to the die, saw like a 20 degree drop in load temps.


----------



## SantasDeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> There was a thread here where OP delidded an i5 875k, and carefully mounted the cooler to the die, saw like a 20 degree drop in load temps.


Wow, that's a lot!








Wouldn't have expected this, I thought the soldered ones were the best you could get in terms of temperatures.
But I assume you will have to heat the cpu with a flat iron or some hairdryer in order to get the solder from the DIE without destroying it.

Do you mean this one?
https://www.overclock.net/t/1611368/old-lynnfield-i7-875k-delidded-with-procedure-pics-d#post_25514987


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SantasDeer*
> 
> Do you mean this one?
> https://www.overclock.net/t/1611368/old-lynnfield-i7-875k-delidded-with-procedure-pics-d#post_25514987


Yup that's the one, saw it a little while ago, good find.

Something like this could be good with these Xeons, you can pump lots of volts into them so long as you keep em cool. Heck they are so cheap why not.

Some boards can run like 500fsb, delidded on some water we can probably see a x5470 at 5ghz.

Someone make that happen plz ?


----------



## Revhead

Shopping for a new CPU. Check this out first . . .


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Shopping for a new CPU. Check this out first . . .


LOL, Thanks for the insight, Now I'm actually looking @ a QX6800 as a possibility for a board limited to 1066 FSB. It has the unlocked multi and is 2.83 to start. so might be able to manage something there.


----------



## Revhead

@schuck6566
Here's the info on 65mm chips. QX6800 is 2.93Ghz, has less cache and is bloody expensive. You might be better with a 2.67Ghz Q or QX 6700 - much cheaper?
Or what about one of these - 1066 FSB and only 95W?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Free-Shipping-Intel-Xeon-X3230-Server-CPU-Socket-775-HH80562QH0678M-SLACS-65nm-/171853393478?hash=item280342ae46:g:~2EAAOSw-W5Ur9Na


----------



## Revhead

In case anyone is interested. Gigabyte EP45-UD3R board - the world record holder.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Gigabyte-Ga-ep45-ud3r-LGa777h-Socket-/162196406039?hash=item25c3a8bf17:g:2pEAAOSwFdtX0g-V


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> @schuck6566
> Here's the info on 65mm chips. QX6800 is 2.93Ghz, has less cache and is bloody expensive. You might be better with a 2.67Ghz Q or QX 6700 - much cheaper?
> Or what about one of these - 1066 FSB and only 95W?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Free-Shipping-Intel-Xeon-X3230-Server-CPU-Socket-775-HH80562QH0678M-SLACS-65nm-/171853393478?hash=item280342ae46:g:~2EAAOSw-W5Ur9Na










Not gonna be able to use any of the extreme quads on it. 95 watt limit. Finding real details on this board is like finding hens teeth. Intel says it supports the q9550 ect. What they DONT say is it clocks them to 1066 fsb speeds.







So,I'm stuck trying to find a 1066 speed quad as fast as I can that's 95 watts or lower that doesn't need code added to the bios. (LOL, Intel being Soooo change friendly with their bios) I'm gonna try reflashing the bios to see if the 1333 fsb will be seen in windows after. It's wierd 'Cause it shows in Bios as q9550 with 1333 fsb @ proper speed.


----------



## Cid67

How do yah'll post a screenshot of ur cpu-z?


----------



## Revhead

@schuck

The Core 2 Extreme QX6800 you mention is a 65mm Kentfield chip that has a TDP of 130W. If you're board will only accept 95w it won't work anyway.
It would probably be cheaper to get another board that accepts a greater range of CPUs?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cid67*
> 
> How do yah'll post a screenshot of ur cpu-z?


OMG! I feel for ya! I use a program called lightshot(it's free) because I could never figure out an easy way to access the built in screen shot/printscreen feature of windows. Then I just upload the image file lightshot saves onto here.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> @schuck
> 
> The Core 2 Extreme QX6800 you mention is a 65mm Kentfield chip that has a TDP of 130W. If you're board will only accept 95w it won't work anyway.
> It would probably be cheaper to get another board that accepts a greater range of CPUs?


I know, but it's got pciex16 2.0, built in hdmi if I need to use THAT, 4 ddr2 memory slots, and Windows 10 is already upgraded on the board.(Did I mention it even has uefi and legacy options in the bios?







) It would just be a mainstream internet machine, not a heavy gamer. Has an amd hd5770 in it also. basicly just looking for gran kids to be able to web game some @ most when they visit. looking @ 1 of these 2 cpu's instead now. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-2-Quad-CPU-Q6700-2-66GHz-8M-1066-LGA775-/322266969286?hash=item4b089bb4c6:g:1kQAAOSwNRdX4Cja http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X3230-SLACS-2-66GHZ-LGA775-Quad-Core-CPU-Processor-/182236919674?hash=item2a6e2ab77a:g:iZkAAOSw9NdXqe5Z


----------



## SteelSliver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cid67*
> 
> How do yah'll post a screenshot of ur cpu-z?


I personally use ShareX, it's loaded with features and automatically uploads to imgur(or pretty much anything else I want)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelSliver*
> 
> I personally use ShareX, it's loaded with features and automatically uploads to imgur(or pretty much anything else I want)


lightshot can upload to app.prntscr.com and give ya a link to just post it where ya want(twitter,Facebook,ect.) I just save to comp then upload where I want it to go usually. Less involved.


----------



## Revhead

@schuck
I'd experiement to see whether a 1333Mhz CPU will run in the board. It will probably work, but obviously at 1066 - provided the CPU family is compatible. X3370 or X3360 perhaps? There's a X3360 for $US38 at the moment.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X3360-CPU-Processor-2-83GHz-12M-Cache-Quad-Core-LGA-775-TDP-95W-/121992221193?hash=item1c674d9209:g:hEIAAOSwq5pXPn31


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> @schuck
> I'd experiement to see whether a 1333Mhz CPU will run in the board. It will probably work, but obviously at 1066 - provided the CPU family is compatible. X3370 or X3360 perhaps? There's a X3360 for $US38 at the moment.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X3360-CPU-Processor-2-83GHz-12M-Cache-Quad-Core-LGA-775-TDP-95W-/121992221193?hash=item1c674d9209:g:hEIAAOSwq5pXPn31




I've been working with a q9550 that's supposed to be compatible according to intels site. I'm wondering if I bent a pin or something when I modded the socket for the 771 mod(before I found out the intel bios was so difficult to change/add to) Thing is, it shows the q9550 @ 2.83GHz with 1333 FSB in the bios.







just doesn't run as that.







According to intels site, the board supported the cpu. http://processormatch.intel.com/Processors/CompatibleProcessors?componentName=DG43GT


----------



## Cid67

Think I did it right just prntscr crop in paint & uploaded...

Can someone please give me a start point as to what settings I can jack up to get some more power outa this cpu. I dont see any more speed than my Q6600
Peace


----------



## Cid67

Heres another screeny from HWMonitor if that gives you an idea where I'm at.. Basically I'm @ default settings in BIOS. I'd like to add that lastnight I put all my voltages @ max in the green settings & this morning my pc was froze. So I tried lowering each one to the next lowest setting & it wouldnt even boot to windows or it wouldnt boot @ all. I had to keep rebooting till it boot to BIOS.


----------



## SantasDeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cid67*
> 
> ...


You got a x10 Multiplier on that thing, 3,33GHz is *a lot* to begin with.
132-CK-NF79 , Google says that you use an *EVGA nForce 790i Ultra SLI* Motherboard.

There should be plenty of overclocking guides out there. Just try a google search for something like "evga 790i overclock guide" and you should get quiet a few results.
That was one of the more popular 790i boards and there should be *plenty* of threads and experience with it out there.

First: Read Overclocking guides about your specific mainboard, read everything you can read. This will spare you from a lot of trial and error.
Then simply follow these guides, and keep in mind that you use a quadcore, they behave slightly different than dualcores.
Make one step at a time, only increase one value at a time and take time for stresstesting and always take notes / make a table of your settings.
Write down what FSB you set, all the voltages and results, like "POST", "boots to Desktop" and then, depending on the stresstest you use, how far you got.

Another important step: I don't know what BIOS you got on your mainboard, but search the internet for user reports on what bios version for your board appears to be the best for overclocking.
Then don't hesitate to make that version "Xeon ready" and flash it on your board. (Read howto's for that, but it's not that difficult if done right.)

With proper preperation, you are looking forward to a FSB around 450MHz to roughly 530MHz, at least that what the boards should be able to handle. (With a low multiplicator.)
Then it depends on your CPU, PSU and Board how far you can go with 10x multiplier. You should have a blast.

Oh, and depending on your luck, patience and time, the whole process could take a week, patience is the key.

My MSI 790i board kept me busy for around 2-3 weeks. First 790i board with E8200 and Bios v1.23 got me to 4*40*MHz, then I hit a FSB wall. I tried quiet a lot on that thing and couldn't wrap my mind around it. Then I remembered that I had another board and another CPU that a friend of mine used.
Identical mainboard (MSI 790i), identical CPU (E8200) and the same BIOS version. Fired it up and reached a FSB of 4*75*MHz before hitting the wall at 480MHz. I didn't try to get it rock stable yet, but it looks promising.

Then I read some post that sometimes, the latest bios doesn't have to be "the best". So I downloaded all aviable BIOSes for my mainboard, flashed and tried them one after another.
There were four of them, three behaved pretty much alike, but one made all the difference. With that BIOS, I managed to boot to the Desktop with *505MHz*!
Sadly a first test showed that I won't be able to get it stable without dealing with GTLs from the beginning so I reduced it to 500Mhz. First testrun looks promising, tomorrow I will see if I can get that baby trough a custom run.

So in short terms, no board and no CPU are alike, even if they appear to be the same. And checking out different BIOS versions can be rewarding.


----------



## Revhead

@schuck
I think you may be mistaken. I think your DG43GT board does in fact support 1333 FSB CPUs. Really difficult to nail down the specs though?

Intel Core 2 Quad/Intel G43/HDMI/A&V&GbE/MATX Motherboard, Bulk BLKDG43GT
CPU: Socket 775; FSB 1333/1066/800 MHz, supportIntel Core 2 Quad processor Q6000/Q8000/Q9000 Series Intel Core 2 Duo
Chipset: Intel G43 & ICH10 Memory: 4x 240pin DDR2-800/667 DIMMs, Non-ECC, Dual Channel, Max capacity 16GB Slots: 1x PCI-Express x16 Slot(Support PCI-EXpress 2.0); 2x PCI-Express x1 Slots; 1x PCI Slot
IDE/SATA: 1x ATA-100 Channel; 4x SATA2 Ports; 1x PATA Port Audio: RealTek ALC888S 10-channel(7.1 + 2) High Definition Audio CODEC
Video: Intel GMA X4500 Graphics Controller LAN: Intel 82567V Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Ports: 12x USB 2.0 Ports (6 rear, 6 by headers); 2x IEEE1394a Ports (1 rear, 1 by header); 1x PS/2 Port; 1x Toslink S/PDIF Out; 1x DVI-I Port; 1x HDMI Port; 1x RJ45 Port; Audio I/O Jacks
processor E4000/E5000/E6000/E8000 Series Intel Pentium Dual-Core processor E2000/E5000 Series Intel Celeron Dual-Core processor 400/1000 Series Intel Xeon processor 3000/X3000 Series


----------



## Revhead

@cid67
You need to go into your BIOS and change your multiplier. According to the screen shot you posted you have it set to 6. It should in fact be set to 10 for the X5470 which will give you 3.33Ghz standard before overclocking.


----------



## Cid67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> @cid67
> You need to go into your BIOS and change your multiplier. According to the screen shot you posted you have it set to 6. It should in fact be set to 10 for the X5470 which will give you 3.33Ghz standard before overclocking.


No clue why but it keeps fluctuating between 6 & 10


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cid67*
> 
> No clue why but it keeps fluctuating between 6 & 10


That's the C1e (it's idles the cpu down to lower multi when idle/least demand,raises back up under load) it's nice to help with cooling in some cases.(cpu's not running full speed 24/7) you're getting the 3.33 under a load so base settings should be good. U need to see if it's stable with that voltage by running a stress test or 2.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SantasDeer*
> 
> You got a x10 Multiplier on that thing, 3,33GHz is *a lot* to begin with.
> 132-CK-NF79 , Google says that you use an *EVGA nForce 790i Ultra SLI* Motherboard.
> 
> There should be plenty of overclocking guides out there. Just try a google search for something like "evga 790i overclock guide" and you should get quiet a few results.
> That was one of the more popular 790i boards and there should be *plenty* of threads and experience with it out there.
> 
> First: Read Overclocking guides about your specific mainboard, read everything you can read. This will spare you from a lot of trial and error.
> Then simply follow these guides, and keep in mind that you use a quadcore, they behave slightly different than dualcores.
> Make one step at a time, only increase one value at a time and take time for stresstesting and always take notes / make a table of your settings.
> Write down what FSB you set, all the voltages and results, like "POST", "boots to Desktop" and then, depending on the stresstest you use, how far you got.
> 
> Another important step: I don't know what BIOS you got on your mainboard, but search the internet for user reports on what bios version for your board appears to be the best for overclocking.
> Then don't hesitate to make that version "Xeon ready" and flash it on your board. (Read howto's for that, but it's not that difficult if done right.)
> 
> With proper preperation, you are looking forward to a FSB around 450MHz to roughly 530MHz, at least that what the boards should be able to handle. (With a low multiplicator.)
> Then it depends on your CPU, PSU and Board how far you can go with 10x multiplier. You should have a blast.
> 
> Oh, and depending on your luck, patience and time, the whole process could take a week, patience is the key.
> 
> My MSI 790i board kept me busy for around 2-3 weeks. First 790i board with E8200 and Bios v1.23 got me to 4*40*MHz, then I hit a FSB wall. I tried quiet a lot on that thing and couldn't wrap my mind around it. Then I remembered that I had another board and another CPU that a friend of mine used.
> Identical mainboard (MSI 790i), identical CPU (E8200) and the same BIOS version. Fired it up and reached a FSB of 4*75*MHz before hitting the wall at 480MHz. I didn't try to get it rock stable yet, but it looks promising.
> 
> Then I read some post that sometimes, the latest bios doesn't have to be "the best". So I downloaded all aviable BIOSes for my mainboard, flashed and tried them one after another.
> There were four of them, three behaved pretty much alike, but one made all the difference. With that BIOS, I managed to boot to the Desktop with *505MHz*!
> Sadly a first test showed that I won't be able to get it stable without dealing with GTLs from the beginning so I reduced it to 500Mhz. First testrun looks promising, tomorrow I will see if I can get that baby trough a custom run.
> 
> So in short terms, no board and no CPU are alike, even if they appear to be the same. And checking out different BIOS versions can be rewarding.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cid67*
> 
> 
> 
> Think I did it right just prntscr crop in paint & uploaded...
> 
> Can someone please give me a start point as to what settings I can jack up to get some more power outa this cpu. I dont see any more speed than my Q6600
> Peace


Ummmm,Santa gives some good advice,BUT remember he's overclocking a C2D, NOT a quad core xeon. Your cpu is gonna require greater voltages,and put out greater amounts of heat by far. I PM'd another member who had HIS 790i rig clocked over 4.5GHz and was running twin 980ti's in it for graphics. I asked him to maybe comment with some advice if willing.







so,chances of getting a 5.05GHz stable clock are kinda slim using normal cooling,ect. See my screenshot 4 a comparison of the 2 cpu's(voltage,temps,ect.)


----------



## Revhead

@everyone
Regarding screen grabs.
My version of W7 has "Snipping Tool" under accessories. Let's your mark an area using the cursor then save it as an image. When you upload it here chose the largest option for best result.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cid67*
> 
> No clue why but it keeps fluctuating between 6 & 10


Laithan said to pass along the link to the thread he started for the 790i's.







Hope it helps some! http://www.overclock.net/t/1547699/790i-ultra-nvidia-chipset-anyone-else-still-rockin-in-2015-edit-2016-overclocking-gaming


----------



## superchad

Hello, I have an Asus P5K Pro that i am trying to upgrade to a Quad Core, i got a Xeon X5460 put the sticker on, cut tabs off with a pocket knife (not clean) and put the CPU in, BIOS is latest BIOS 1303 with microcode enjection for X5460 SLANP

But when i push the power button fans run at full speed and no POST, switching back to the original Core 2 Duo starts right up. could my sticker be off a bit? bad CPU? bad microcode injection, or incomplete tab removal?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> Hello, I have an Asus P5K Pro that i am trying to upgrade to a Quad Core, i got a Xeon X5460 put the sticker on, cut tabs off with a pocket knife (not clean) and put the CPU in, BIOS is latest BIOS 1303 with microcode enjection for X5460 SLANP
> 
> But when i push the power button fans run at full speed and no POST, switching back to the original Core 2 Duo starts right up. could my sticker be off a bit? bad CPU? bad microcode injection, or incomplete tab removal?


check the sticker and cpu placement, also try with just 1 stick of ram.make sure your video is set right, and always double ck that you plugged the atx power cable for the cpu in.(either 4 or 8 pin )







most of the time it seems it will still post even if the xeon codes arent there, will either say unknown cpu, or "to unlock you cpu's full potential..." U want the tabs pretty much clean so the cpu fits down.


----------



## superchad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> check the sticker and cpu placement, also try with just 1 stick of ram.make sure your video is set right, and always double ck that you plugged the atx power cable for the cpu in.(either 4 or 8 pin )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most of the time it seems it will still post even if the xeon codes arent there, will either say unknown cpu, or "to unlock you cpu's full potential..." U want the tabs pretty much clean so the cpu fits down.


nevermind, apparently i didn't see that you have to rotate the CPU 90 degrees, it works now.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superchad*
> 
> nevermind, apparently i didn't see that you have to rotate the CPU 90 degrees, it works now.


Ummm, U don't rotate the cpu, the notches are 90degrees off.That's the whole purpose of cutting the tabs off in the socket. Socket 775 has notches top & bottom to fitt 775 cpu's, and socket 771 has them on the left and right. After cutting the tabs off,and placing the sticker on the 771 cpu, place the cpu in the socket with the gold tri-angle in the BOTTOM LEFT corner of the socket. That tri-angle goes in THAT corner no matter if you are using the 771 cpu or switching back to a 775 (C2D,C2Q)cpu. That's your ck mark now that tabs are gone.


----------



## SantasDeer

Hey there, my Modsticker finally arrived after one week (







)!
While testing how well my board overclocks with the old C2D, I noticed that it performs better with the "P03" Bios than with the "latest" 1.23 version.
The odd thing is, that the stable NB voltages for example are completely different, on the P03 they are around 100mV lower than on the v1.23.









Now I am wondering if it is possible to find out what exactly the difference between these two versions is.
I would try asking the MSI support but oh well, they didn't even bother answering my first question I asked via support ticket two weeks ago.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SantasDeer*
> 
> Hey there, my Modsticker finally arrived after one week (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )!
> While testing how well my board overclocks with the old C2D, I noticed that it performs better with the "P03" Bios than with the "latest" 1.23 version.
> The odd thing is, that the stable NB voltages for example are completely different, on the P03 they are around 100mV lower than on the v1.23.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am wondering if it is possible to find out what exactly the difference between these two versions is.
> I would try asking the MSI support but oh well, they didn't even bother answering my first question I asked via support ticket two weeks ago.


MSI is probably not very motivated in providing support for such legacy hardware.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SantasDeer*
> 
> Hey there, my Modsticker finally arrived after one week (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )!
> While testing how well my board overclocks with the old C2D, I noticed that it performs better with the "P03" Bios than with the "latest" 1.23 version.
> The odd thing is, that the stable NB voltages for example are completely different, on the P03 they are around 100mV lower than on the v1.23.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am wondering if it is possible to find out what exactly the difference between these two versions is.
> I would try asking the MSI support but oh well, they didn't even bother answering my first question I asked via support ticket two weeks ago.


Ok, don't know 1.23, in U.S. they only OFFICIALY released 1.0 & 1.1 . But there was a 1.1B2 beta and a performance beta (vP03) 1.1 beta supposedly helped to correct data corruption. differences between 1.0 ^ 1.1 consisted mostly of adding cpu codes,correction temp readings and updating a piece of nvidia firmware see the following for an idea of type of firmware NVVM version updated http://docs.nvidia.com/cuda//pdf/libNVVM_API.pdf See HERE for description of beta and performance bios. https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=118146 Hope this helps. P.S., I'd probably try the 1.1b2 or the performance beta's with the xeon codes added.


----------



## wuffer

Hi there. I just got the E5450 SLBBM. Is it possible to get it to work in a asus striker extreme motherboard? I think i did update the bios with the microcodes in page 1 but i can't seem to get it to work.

Might be the motherboard that doesn't support it?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuffer*
> 
> Hi there. I just got the E5450 SLBBM. Is it possible to get it to work in a asus striker extreme motherboard? I think i did update the bios with the microcodes in page 1 but i can't seem to get it to work.
> 
> Might be the motherboard that doesn't support it?


http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/#asus the motherboards listed as supporting the mod, first ? is do U have the sticker on straight? 2nd ? is did U cut the tabs in the socket ? 3rd ? is have U tried the board with a pentium/c2d,cdq processor to see if it boots after the bios update? Finally,have U reset the bios after the update and tried booting with only 1 stick of ram? (I know the 700 series was iffy with ram & oc's,not sure about the 680i) Check these points & let us know, there are people here who also help with adding the code to bios if that's what turns out 2 be the issue.







Some good peeps here.







P.S. you may want to list the Mobo, ram, ect so people won't need to ask.


----------



## wuffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/#asus the motherboards listed as supporting the mod, first ? is do U have the sticker on straight? 2nd ? is did U cut the tabs in the socket ? 3rd ? is have U tried the board with a pentium/c2d,cdq processor to see if it boots after the bios update? Finally,have U reset the bios after the update and tried booting with only 1 stick of ram? (I know the 700 series was iffy with ram & oc's,not sure about the 680i) Check these points & let us know, there are people here who also help with adding the code to bios if that's what turns out 2 be the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some good peeps here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. you may want to list the Mobo, ram, ect so people won't need to ask.


Thank you. I'm just gonna go thru the things you mention and then i will get back


----------



## wuffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/#asus the motherboards listed as supporting the mod, first ? is do U have the sticker on straight? 2nd ? is did U cut the tabs in the socket ? 3rd ? is have U tried the board with a pentium/c2d,cdq processor to see if it boots after the bios update? Finally,have U reset the bios after the update and tried booting with only 1 stick of ram? (I know the 700 series was iffy with ram & oc's,not sure about the 680i) Check these points & let us know, there are people here who also help with adding the code to bios if that's what turns out 2 be the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some good peeps here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. you may want to list the Mobo, ram, ect so people won't need to ask.


No luck.
It starts up with my core2duo after BIOS update but black screen with the xeon. Tried with 1 stick of ram and 2 in all sockets.
The xeon is made ready for socket 775.

Ram is 2 x corsair xms2 800mhz 2gb


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuffer*
> 
> No luck.
> It starts up with my core2duo after BIOS update but black screen with the xeon. Tried with 1 stick of ram and 2 in all sockets.
> The xeon is made ready for socket 775.
> 
> Ram is 2 x corsair xms2 800mhz 2gb


Did you reset the bios then boot the xeon?? Either with the bios jumper or pulling the battery. Also, make sure the gold triangle is in proper corner of socket.(should be bottom left,or same as C2D.)


----------



## wuffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Did you reset the bios then boot the xeon?? Either with the bios jumper or pulling the battery. Also, make sure the gold triangle is in proper corner of socket.(should be bottom left,or same as C2D.)


Yes to all of them.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuffer*
> 
> Yes to all of them.


What ver of the bios did U flash? (just outta curiousity)


----------



## wuffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> What ver of the bios did U flash? (just outta curiousity)


I took the newest from asus 2002


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuffer*
> 
> I took the newest from asus 2002


'K you're gonna have to see if someone else can maybe help ya, I tried the bios & I was stumped.It didn't want to open after being renamed.







a few peeps like Rev,Best,& a few others are good with them and often help people if the bios file that needs modding/changing is posted here.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuffer*
> 
> I took the newest from asus 2002


Hope this helps
Asus Striker Extreme 2002 BIOS
Just to make sure we're talking about the same board I took the BIOS from here. Nice looking board by the way
https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/Striker_Extreme/HelpDesk_Download/

Modded version includes support for all Core 2 Duo and later LGA 775 desktop processors (no Pentium 4 or mobile support) and support for all LGA 771 Xeon processors (except older Pentium 4 based 50xx models)

Striker2002xeon.zip 675k .zip file


----------



## wuffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Hope this helps
> Asus Striker Extreme 2002 BIOS
> Just to make sure we're talking about the same board I took the BIOS from here. Nice looking board by the way
> https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/Striker_Extreme/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Modded version includes support for all Core 2 Duo and later LGA 775 desktop processors (no Pentium 4 or mobile support) and support for all LGA 771 Xeon processors (except older Pentium 4 based 50xx models)
> 
> Striker2002xeon.zip 675k .zip file


Thank you so much. Now it's working :-D


----------



## wuffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuffer*
> 
> Thank you so much. Now it's working :-D


Too fast. It did only start up one time, I could see it posted xeon 3ghz. Now its back to black screen. Something is definitely wrong. My other cpu works fine


----------



## SantasDeer

Hello everyone, since I am not sure which Bios I will pick in the end, I wanted to ask if someone could mod the P03 bios for me aswell.
Thank you very much!









P7N2BiosA7523NMS.P03.zip 457k .zip file


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuffer*
> 
> Too fast. It did only start up one time, I could see it posted xeon 3ghz. Now its back to black screen. Something is definitely wrong. My other cpu works fine


try this page for some advice.







http://forums.pcper.com/showthread.php?435200-Asus-Striker-Extreme-Bios-reset-manual-problem-info and https://hardforum.com/threads/ram-for-asus-striker-extreme-mobo.1170647/


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SantasDeer*
> 
> Hello everyone, since I am not sure which Bios I will pick in the end, I wanted to ask if someone could mod the P03 bios for me aswell.
> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P7N2BiosA7523NMS.P03.zip 457k .zip file


Here you go . . .

A7523NMSP03MOD.zip 464k .zip file


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> 'K you're gonna have to see if someone else can maybe help ya, I tried the bios & I was stumped.It didn't want to open after being renamed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few peeps like Rev,Best,& a few others are good with them and often help people if the bios file that needs modding/changing is posted here.


Hey mate.
What did you try to open it with?
You can't use the MMTool because it's not an AMI BIOS. You have to use the other method, which doesn't involve renaming anything.

Give it another go.
Set yourself up with a folder for each of the two BIOS types with the necessary files. Then each time you do a new BIOS it's just a matter of copying them into the new folder where the new BIOS is located.
Try practising with the BIOS you tried to open. Take it slow and check the result at the end with the command intelmicrocodelist.exe biosname.bin (or whatever the extension is on the end). Note the BIOS doesn't have to end in *.bin. It could be *.rom or something else - it doesn't matter but for the purposes of the example we'll use *.bin.
It sounds complicated but it's really not. After you've done it a few times it's fairly easy unless you get a tricky one that doesn't want to play ball.

Here's the procedure . . .
1. Change the name of file with the 771 and 775 microcodes that you will have downloaded from "ncpucode-lga-771-775-microcode-cpuid-1067x-6Fx.bin" to simply "ncpucode.bin"
2. Open a DOS command window and issue the following commands.
3. attrib +R ncpucode.bin
4. intelmicrocodelist.exe biosname.bin (This will show you the list of existing microcodes - note the dates).
5. cbrom195.exe biosname.bin /nc_cpucode ncpucode.bin (this is the command that works the magic)
6. intelmicrocodelist.exe biosname.bin (This will show you the list of microcodes again, hopefully with the relevant ones updated to the latest 2010 model - there should be 7 of them in all ( 2 x 067A, 4 x 0676 and 1 x 0677).


----------



## SantasDeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Here you go . . .
> 
> A7523NMSP03MOD.zip 464k .zip file


Thank you very much, got the CPU ready and will mod the socket now.


----------



## shhek0

Could you advise what are the "safe" temps for a x5460. I mean my PSU is a joke and the case i have does not have any fans installed( I have just removed the side panel of it). When playing a GTA 5 for example my core temps at stock are around 50-55 degrees. Clocking it to 3.8( absolutely stable) the temps jump to 70-75. I see that the max temp given is 63 temps. I know that my PSU and case are for upgrade however at the moment this is not possible. I am also cooling it with be quiet! Pure Rock. Right now i am again running it at stock just want to know how much i can push it. I have also seen videos were the processor is running at 85 however do not know how healthy is this for the proc and how long it would live that way.

Thanks in an advance guys


----------



## SantasDeer

It's done!








The most nerve-wracking part was cutting inside the socket. I didn't realise how tight the CPUs sit inside the socket so I always cut away too few. Had to cut each side three times until it finally fit.









So far it seems to run fine.

Front and back of the Xeon E5430 before the mod.
 

Xeon with applied sticker. Wow, didn't remember how tiny the CPUs are till I had the Xeon in my hands. Haven't seen/touched a CPU in years.








(Coin for size comparison, 16.25mm in diameter.)


And here goes the old E8200, eight years on the clock and still running. Although it never saw any OC.










Stock Xeon in Idle and under Load.


Now let's see how well my board and this CPU overclock.









Edit: One question about the TJ Max on these things. I read that for the E54xx series, it's 85°C.
When I set the TJ Max in RealTemp to 85°C, it shows temperatures of 15-20°C, although it's like 18°C ambient in my room right now. Is there an "easy" way to calibrate it properly? I read about it in the documentation at TechPowerup but to me it sounds like they are making rocket science out of this.


----------



## PooPipeBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SantasDeer*
> 
> When I set the TJ Max in RealTemp to 85°C, it shows temperatures of 15-20°C, although it's like 18°C ambient in my room right now. Is there an "easy" way to calibrate it properly? I read about it in the documentation at TechPowerup but to me it sounds like they are making rocket science out of this.


I don't think it needs calibrating, temps seem to be close to where they should be.
The E54xx chips generate so little heat that they idle at ambient temperature (some core readings may be off and read slightly below ambient but I just ignore them)


----------



## PooPipeBoy

Double post


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Hey mate.
> What did you try to open it with?
> You can't use the MMTool because it's not an AMI BIOS. You have to use the other method, which doesn't involve renaming anything.
> 
> Give it another go.
> Set yourself up with a folder for each of the two BIOS types with the necessary files. Then each time you do a new BIOS it's just a matter of copying them into the new folder where the new BIOS is located.
> Try practising with the BIOS you tried to open. Take it slow and check the result at the end with the command intelmicrocodelist.exe biosname.bin (or whatever the extension is on the end). Note the BIOS doesn't have to end in *.bin. It could be *.rom or something else - it doesn't matter but for the purposes of the example we'll use *.bin.
> It sounds complicated but it's really not. After you've done it a few times it's fairly easy unless you get a tricky one that doesn't want to play ball.
> 
> Here's the procedure . . .
> 1. Change the name of file with the 771 and 775 microcodes that you will have downloaded from "ncpucode-lga-771-775-microcode-cpuid-1067x-6Fx.bin" to simply "ncpucode.bin"
> 2. Open a DOS command window and issue the following commands.
> 3. attrib +R ncpucode.bin
> 4. intelmicrocodelist.exe biosname.bin (This will show you the list of existing microcodes - note the dates).
> 5. cbrom195.exe biosname.bin /nc_cpucode ncpucode.bin (this is the command that works the magic)
> 6. intelmicrocodelist.exe biosname.bin (This will show you the list of microcodes again, hopefully with the relevant ones updated to the latest 2010 model - there should be 7 of them in all ( 2 x 067A, 4 x 0676 and 1 x 0677).


I copied and saved your directions for the next time I had to use CBROM. lol, I've managed to insert code with it twice, but took like 8 or 10 tries total to do it.(I actually did the update for my ep35-ds3r ) I like helping people, but if I'm gonna get frustrated and break my own stuff, I know to pass it on to those better able to deal with it.







I also have an asus p5e-vm and the bios is a snap to do with MMTOOL. I liked the board until I damaged it with the cooler standoffs(I think) Now it detects a new cpu EVERY boot and won't save any O.C. settings.







Just another bump on the journey. Looking for a cheap board with ddr3 support now.


----------



## schuck6566

I know I posted these before, but incase any still needs them,heres the tjmax for the 65 & 45 nm cpu's. 65nm Desktop CPUs Model Tj Max (B2/B3/L2) Tj Max (G0/M0)
E6000 and E4000 series 70°C 80°C
X6800 75°C 85°C
Q6000 series 80°C 90°C
QX6000 series 80°C 90°C
QX68xx series 80°C 80°C
E1000 series 75°C 85°C

45nm Desktop CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
E8000 and E7000 series 100°C
Q9000 and Q8000 series 100°C
QX9650 95°C
QX977x 85°C

65nm Xeon Dual-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
E7220, E7210 80°C
7100 series 100°C

65nm Xeon Dual-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (B2) Tj Max (G0)
5080, 5060 80°C 90°C
5063, 5050, 5030 80°C 90°C
5160 N/A 80°C
5150, 5140, 5130, 5120, 5110 N/A 80°C
5148 N/A 80°C
L5138 N/A 100°C
3000 series 80°C 90°C

65nm Xeon Quad-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
X7350 90°C
E7340, E7330, E7320, E7310 80°C
L7345 80°C
X5000 series 90/95°C
E5000 series 80°C
L5000 series 70°C
L5318 95°C
X3230, X3220, X3210 90°C
XE 90°C
XEE 80°C

45nm Xeon Single-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
L3104 95°C

45nm Xeon Dual-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
X52xx series 90°C
E5240 90°C
E5220, E5205 70/90°C
L5240 70°C
L5238, L5215 95°C
E3120, E3113, E3110 95°C
L3110 95°C

45nm Xeon Quad-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
E7440, E7430, E7420 90°C
L7445 80°C
X54xx series 85°C
E54xx series 85°C
L5408 95°C
L5430, L5420, L5410 70°C
X33xx 95°C
L3360 90°C
X33xx series 95°C
L3360 90°C

45nm Xeon Six-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
X7460 85°C
E7455 85°C
L7455 85°C


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SantasDeer*
> 
> It's done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most nerve-wracking part was cutting inside the socket. I didn't realise how tight the CPUs sit inside the socket so I always cut away too few. Had to cut each side three times until it finally fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far it seems to run fine.
> 
> Front and back of the Xeon E5430 before the mod.
> 
> 
> Xeon with applied sticker. Wow, didn't remember how tiny the CPUs are till I had the Xeon in my hands. Haven't seen/touched a CPU in years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Coin for size comparison, 16.25mm in diameter.)
> 
> 
> And here goes the old E8200, eight years on the clock and still running. Although it never saw any OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock Xeon in Idle and under Load.
> 
> 
> Now let's see how well my board and this CPU overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: One question about the TJ Max on these things. I read that for the E54xx series, it's 85°C.
> When I set the TJ Max in RealTemp to 85°C, it shows temperatures of 15-20°C, although it's like 18°C ambient in my room right now. Is there an "easy" way to calibrate it properly? I read about it in the documentation at TechPowerup but to me it sounds like they are making rocket science out of this.


I get up to 10degree temp variation between cores @ times(which = 18 degrees F) it takes almost 2 degrees F temp change before your reading will change if using Celsius. 1 degree C = 1.8 F .Right now, my e5450 is sitting idle @ 29,27,27,28 degrees C and it's about 75 in the room. That's sitting idle @ 2.66GHz (444FSB x6 @ slowest speed) Top speed is 3.99GHz(444FSBx9) C1E controls the idle speed for me.


----------



## SantasDeer

I set the TJ Max to 85°C, with an open setup on my table and 22°C ambient temperature I get readings of 15-20°C.










Did anyone try to follow this guideline yet? If I understood it correctly, I have to set my ambient temperature plus between 7-9K as reference temperature in Idle.



Also let the calibration run once and as you can see, there is quiet a large difference of 6-7K between Core #1 and the others. Not sure how to interpret this though.


----------



## schuck6566

For anyone trying to get stable on Windows, take into acct that programs are running in background as part of OS. Roughly 10 mins after a restart and update of cpu-z, this is what task manager still shows going on.  Edit: note the temp diff between lowest & next highest & lowest & highest in second pic. This is normal on mine. seems thre's always 1 thats off, or as they use to say,sticky.(because it would seem to hang on a temp until it jumped to a higher or lower figure) P.S. temp pic is @ top.







Edit#2 Just reset bios down to an OC of 3.95GHz and voltage is 1.46250 cpu in bios. This is for a REALLY stable OC. Could reach 4.0 @ 1.49xxx, but it would have cores crash after 30 - 45 mins of testing, even in OCCT. Same results in Prime 95. The Current setting(3.95) gives over 2 hours on prime 95 blend with no issue and I'm more comfy with the temps.(bottom 60's compared to mid-upper 60's under load.& 26-27 idle, compared to 28-30 idle)


----------



## wuffer

I got my e5450 up and running.







Not sure what was wrong


----------



## shhek0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I know I posted these before, but incase any still needs them,heres the tjmax for the 65 &
> 
> 45nm Xeon Quad-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
> E7440, E7430, E7420 90°C
> L7445 80°C
> X54xx series 85°C
> E54xx series 85°C
> L5408 95°C
> L5430, L5420, L5410 70°C
> X33xx 95°C
> L3360 90°C
> X33xx series 95°C
> L3360 90°C


Thanks! Saved. So now worries then going to put it back to 3.8







Btw guys i know it is kind of for different topic but in a case with side panel removed do some intake and exhaust fan will help with temps a little bit?


----------



## lightcycle

Selling my rig...been a great trip but moved across to Z170 platform...thanks for all the support folks!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Sold "Xeon Kennedy", which had the last remaining parts of my 771 to 775 experience...now onto some 1156 Xeons to play with...got a 1U server for $70 Canadian, tossed it into a decent case, added an ATX PSU and a GTX 680...I still have an XFX 680i and E5430 to pair up, but the board ended up not posting and needs repair...and I don't really have any parts to go with it at the moment...but if I get that board repaired, or find another decent 775 board that doesn't break the bank...I may be back


----------



## Revhead

Got my new server up and running. 50W L5430 in a GA-G41MT-D3. No trouble with the tabs or sticker. Had a moment though when I pushed the button and nothing happened. Turned out to be a dud power supply.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shhek0*
> 
> Thanks! Saved. So now worries then going to put it back to 3.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw guys i know it is kind of for different topic but in a case with side panel removed do some intake and exhaust fan will help with temps a little bit?


Even with the panel off, moving air through the case(blowing into the fromt over hdd 4 example,or pulling warmer air out of the case) is a good thing.


----------



## Revhead

Funny thing. Power supply starts with paperclip, but as soon as I connect it to the motherboard it won't work. PC starts okay with other power supply?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Funny thing. Power supply starts with paperclip, but as soon as I connect it to the motherboard it won't work. PC starts okay with other power supply?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


It's a bad PSU, probably starts with no load but as soon as one is put on it, it fails. Try it with another Mobo to be sure.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> It's a bad PSU, probably starts with no load but as soon as one is put on it, it fails. Try it with another Mobo to be sure.


No other mobo on hand.
But if this one starts with the alternate PSU, it can't be the mobo.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> No other mobo on hand.
> But if this one starts with the alternate PSU, it can't be the mobo.


most likely what TheProfiteer said, when it's under load it kicks out. That's why he said to try it with another board to make sure.If it still does it,then U know that's the problem and not something weird like a connector making a bad connection with 1 or 2 pins in the plug but not all the time.(even though same form factor,some plugs on boards fit tighter than others...)or a wire on a plug not going down tight enough,ect.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> No other mobo on hand.
> But if this one starts with the alternate PSU, it can't be the mobo.


PSUs usually have decent warranty, try to RMA it.


----------



## chris89

Hi Can you guys possibly add Q6600 support for HP Mini tower DC7700? I get post yet says not supported which I'm sure is an easy one for you guys.









Intel® Q965 Express chipset : Reports from HP, max E6700. Though Intel Desktop Boards on Q965, support 1066 Quad-Cores by bios update.

http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/swd/public/detail?sp4ts.oid=3232108&swItemId=vc_90213_1&swEnvOid=181#tab2


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Hi Can you guys possibly add Q6600 support for HP Mini tower DC7700? I get post yet says not supported which I'm sure is an easy one for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel® Q965 Express chipset : Reports from HP, max E6700. Though Intel Desktop Boards on Q965, support 1066 Quad-Cores by bios update.
> 
> http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/swd/public/detail?sp4ts.oid=3232108&swItemId=vc_90213_1&swEnvOid=181#tab2


Hey Chris,Since this is technic the support forum for the xeon socket 771 cpu mod to socket 775 boards, you might get more answers HERE @ the 775 club page. http://www.overclock.net/t/952622/lga775-club/1290#post_25582241 (may even already be a post somewhere in there that can help.


----------



## Thegoonner

Can help me anyone?
Why mmtool cant load my bios? I download bios and extract, but my file called rom.bin and when i click load from mmtool cant find this file in folder? what should I do. Thnx.﻿


----------



## Revhead

@Thegoonner
If your BIOS is supported, then change the extension from bin to rom

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Thegoonner

I dont know, i have hp xw4600 and processor buy form aliexpres on this link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/lntel-Xeon-X5450-3-0GHz-12M-1333Mhz-CPU-equal-to-LGA775-Core-2-Quad-Q9650-CPU/32561216988.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.MrjfJw﻿
Now i try in my pc but cant do anything just black screen, i updated bios and same again? After trying microcode because I thought are needed but cant load rom!?


----------



## chris89

@schuck6566

Thanks... hopefully hp bios is easy to add microcode? I suppose not... ? idk

I'd like to put this dc7700 to use...maybe it'll support 8gb ram?

SL9UM SLACR SL9UM SLACR SL9UM SLACR

Intel DQ965GF supports Q6600

The HP Microcode update says : ENHANCEMENTS:
- Updates the Intel Processor microcode for processors having CPU IDs 6F6, 6F2,
6FD, 10676, and 1067A.

Thanks again


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Hi Can you guys possibly add Q6600 support for HP Mini tower DC7700? I get post yet says not supported which I'm sure is an easy one for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel® Q965 Express chipset : Reports from HP, max E6700. Though Intel Desktop Boards on Q965, support 1066 Quad-Cores by bios update.
> 
> http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/swd/public/detail?sp4ts.oid=3232108&swItemId=vc_90213_1&swEnvOid=181#tab2


Ok,just readthe 4 bios updates for the comp.All you should need to do is install the 1 for Microcode Update for HP 786E BIOS Family Computers with Intel Processors That will update ALL the cpu codes for the Q6600's. Put an old cpu that works in there, donload the file,follow the directions from hp, and install. Remember also, when switching cpu's, U need to reset your cmos either with the pins on the board, or by pulling the battery 'till it wipes the settings.Then restart the comp,enter bios and set it to optimized 'till U figure where U need every thing.







P.S. that update can be downloaded for everything from DOS,XP,2000,vista,&Windows 7 even 64bit.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thegoonner*
> 
> I dont know, i have hp xw4600 and processor buy form aliexpres on this link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/lntel-Xeon-X5450-3-0GHz-12M-1333Mhz-CPU-equal-to-LGA775-Core-2-Quad-Q9650-CPU/32561216988.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.MrjfJw﻿
> Now i try in my pc but cant do anything just black screen, i updated bios and same again? After trying microcode because I thought are needed but cant load rom!?


After adding the codes and flashing the bios. did you reset the cmos so the board would detect the cpu with the new codes? Also,did U try switching out ram modules? (e.g.,try JUST 1 stickin first slot,if no post, try other stick in first slot.If still no post,try 1 stick in second or third slot only and see if it post ect,ect,.) MAIN thing is to remember to RESET the cmos after flashing and changing the cpu.


----------



## xkahoox

Hi, I'm currently having 2 mobo which is Asus p5gc-mx, and intel D945GCL, where both having 945GC chipset, and I know it is not suitable, or could say, it just barely able to support a core2duo. But I am having a L5420 and E5430 in hand now. Was working hard on asus board currently, tried to modify the BIOS with added complete set of E0 and C0 microcodes, and flashed successfully into the board, able to boot using old P4, but was not able to boot when trying with any of the xeon. The mobo should considered nothing damaged as when switched back to old P4, it can boot and run normally. Was not putting much hope on the intel board, but really hope at least the asus board with AMI bios could work...need help please...........................



the extra microcodes added..


----------



## chris89

@schuck6566

Thanks, yeah I'll need to add the code for the q6600 since bios post says CPU Unsupported and cannot continue... Need to add microcode to get past this error screen.

Thanks again


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkahoox*
> 
> Hi, I'm currently having 2 mobo which is Asus p5gc-mx, and intel D945GCL, where both having 945GC chipset, and I know it is not suitable, or could say, it just barely able to support a core2duo. But I am having a L5420 and E5430 in hand now. Was working hard on asus board currently, tried to modify the BIOS with added complete set of E0 and C0 microcodes, and flashed successfully into the board, able to boot using old P4, but was not able to boot when trying with any of the xeon. The mobo should considered nothing damaged as when switched back to old P4, it can boot and run normally. Was not putting much hope on the intel board, but really hope at least the asus board with AMI bios could work...need help please...........................
> 
> 
> 
> the extra microcodes added..


That asus board is an 800 MHz FSB. to quote asus own page, Due to chipset limitation, 1066FSB processors can only run at a maxium speed of 800FSB on this motherboard. AND with beta?? beta,Due to chipset limitation, 1333FSB processors can only run at a maxium speed of 1066FSB on this motherboard. @ least bios ver. 0404 is needed for the 1333MHZ cpu's to even be seen @ 1066. for a 1066 to be seen you need @ least ver. 0203. As for the Intel board,the bios is "difficult" to alter because it's made by Intel to be hard to change.(Some have managed,I'm not 1..







) If your not gonna OC, then just ck out a used OEM board that listed as working with the mod. Some are between 20 to30 including shipping.(that's U.S. dollars) here's where U can get an idea if U R interested in that route.http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/#motherboard-compatibility-table (dell,hp,ect)


----------



## Thegoonner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> After adding the codes and flashing the bios. did you reset the cmos so the board would detect the cpu with the new codes? Also,did U try switching out ram modules? (e.g.,try JUST 1 stickin first slot,if no post, try other stick in first slot.If still no post,try 1 stick in second or third slot only and see if it post ect,ect,.) MAIN thing is to remember to RESET the cmos after flashing and changing the cpu.


Hi, i trying switching Ram as you said, but not result!? Just start pc and restart after 1 or 2 sec and worked but not showing anything in monitor. For microcodes I do not know how to do steps.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thegoonner*
> 
> Hi, i trying switching Ram as you said, but not result!? Just start pc and restart after 1 or 2 sec and worked but not showing anything in monitor. For microcodes I do not know how to do steps.


Ok,just looked up further details on your comp, near as I can tell, it's an x38 intel chipset. they DON'T play nice with the 5xxx series xeon chips for the mod. If you want a xeon in it, U need to try a 3xxx series instead. See HERE for what chipsets play with what xeons. --> http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/2/ And see HERE for a partial list of boards that have been tried already and the results. --> http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/#motherboard-compatibility-table wish you better luck. Edit: Here's the info I used for your chipset, if wrong,let me know.-->https://www.cnet.com/products/hp-workstation-xw4600-core-2-duo-e8400-3-ghz-monitor-none-series/specs/


----------



## Thegoonner

Yes these are my computer info... It means that it does not work on my motherboard!?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thegoonner*
> 
> Yes these are my computer info... It means that it does not work on my motherboard!?


correct, your chipset doesn't support the 5xxx series xeon's which include the x5450 something like this is more likely to work,https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-For-Intel-Xeon-X3363-CPU-processor-2-83GHz-LGA771-12MB-L2-Cache-Quad-Core-server/2040614059.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.28.UaYLkw&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_116_10065_117_10068_114_10067_115_10069_113_9987_10017_10080_10082_10081_10060_10061_10062_10056_10055_10054_10059_10078_10079_10073_10070_421_420_10052_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_6&btsid=5b6c9a6d-9d77-4f99-b551-6392052c7fb1 <---That's the = of the q9550. about the same you paid for the x5450,but a little slower. 5450=3.0GHz, 3363=2.83GHz


----------



## linuxfanatic

Hey all.

I'm upgrading my gaming PC to a 771 Xeon and I was wondering which one I should buy. After going through this list (http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-775-cpus/) I have narrowed my choices down to these:


Xeon E5450 ($33)
Xeon E5440 ($23)
Xeon X3363 ($47)
Xeon X3353 ($30)
Xeon L5430 ($42)
Xeon X5355 ($20)
If you have any other good ones please suggest them too. I'm looking to do a mild overclock, maybe around +400Mhz. I've heard that 65nm chips overclock better than 45nm ones, is this true? If so, is it worth it to go for the X5355 even though it has less cache and a higher TDP? I am reluctant to go for a X54xx series Xeon because of the 100W+ TDP since heat is one of the main reasons I am moving from my Phenom. I live in Australia which is why the prices are a bit high. My motherboard is a Asus P5Q SE2.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> Hey all.
> 
> I'm upgrading my gaming PC to a 771 Xeon and I was wondering which one I should buy. After going through this list (http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-775-cpus/) I have narrowed my choices down to these:
> 
> 
> Xeon E5450 ($33)
> Xeon E5440 ($23)
> Xeon X3363 ($47)
> Xeon X3353 ($30)
> Xeon L5430 ($42)
> Xeon X5355 ($20)
> If you have any other good ones please suggest them too. I'm looking to do a mild overclock, maybe around +400Mhz. I've heard that 65nm chips overclock better than 45nm ones, is this true? If so, is it worth it to go for the X5355 even though it has less cache and a higher TDP? I am reluctant to go for a X54xx series Xeon because of the 100W+ TDP since heat is one of the main reasons I am moving from my Phenom. I live in Australia which is why the prices are a bit high. My motherboard is a Asus P5Q SE2.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


I'd personally go for a E5450 (SLBBE) and no 45nm chips overclock better than 65nm.


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> I'd personally go for a E5450 (SLBBE) and no 45nm chips overclock better than 65nm.


Alright, I'll take the E5450 into consideration







Thank you


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> Alright, I'll take the E5450 into consideration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


I've personally gotten more than a few e5450s, especially the E0 stepping ones to 4ghz with no problem. You're board is a great board and even with a decent budget performance cooler you can easily get to 4ghz. That's when these chips really shine.

Here a drop and go, premodded chip. http://m.ebay.com/itm/INTEL-Core-2-Quad-3-0G-12M-1333Mhz-from-Xeon-E5450-SLANQ-SLBBM-LGA775-CPU-/152282727873?nav=SEARCH

And I'm sorry I gave you the wrong stepping code. SLBBM is the one you want to get.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> Alright, I'll take the E5450 into consideration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


I'm a fan of the e5450 also. Got mine on an older chipset than your's and is rock solid @ 3.95GHz. (I have issues with voltage on my board) U should be able to get 4.0 without a problem with yours as long as the ram is deceant.


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> I've personally gotten more than a few e5450s, especially the E0 stepping ones to 4ghz with no problem. You're board is a great board and even with a decent budget performance cooler you can easily get to 4ghz. That's when these chips really shine.
> 
> Here a drop and go, premodded chip. http://m.ebay.com/itm/INTEL-Core-2-Quad-3-0G-12M-1333Mhz-from-Xeon-E5450-SLANQ-SLBBM-LGA775-CPU-/152282727873?nav=SEARCH
> 
> And I'm sorry I gave you the wrong stepping code. SLBBM is the one you want to get.


I've already ordered a 5 pack of stickers and a L5410 (it's going to be in a tiny dell case so I needed one with a low TDP and I couldn't pass up this one for only $21) for a separate build I'm doing for a friend, so there's not much point getting a premodded chip. Thanks all the same, I'll be sure to get a SLBBM









BTW, has anyone had any luck getting a L5410 to around 2.6GHz? The board I'm going to be using for that one is a Asus P5G41T-M LX (original, not the LX2/LX3/LX Plus). The RAM is probably going to be two sticks of DDR3-1333.

EDIT: I'm thinking of getting this cooler for the E5450 build (https://www.ple.com.au/Products/624753/ID-COOLING-Sweden-Series-SE-904TWIN-CPU-Cooler), approximately how far should I be able to OC?


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> I've already ordered a 5 pack of stickers and a L5410 (it's going to be in a tiny dell case so I needed one with a low TDP and I couldn't pass up this one for only $21) for a separate build I'm doing for a friend, so there's not much point getting a premodded chip. Thanks all the same, I'll be sure to get a SLBBM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, has anyone had any luck getting a L5410 to around 2.6GHz? The board I'm going to be using for that one is a Asus P5G41T-M LX (original, not the LX2/LX3/LX Plus). The RAM is probably going to be two sticks of DDR3-1333.
> 
> EDIT: I'm thinking of getting this cooler for the E5450 build (https://www.ple.com.au/Products/624753/ID-COOLING-Sweden-Series-SE-904TWIN-CPU-Cooler), approximately how far should I be able to OC?


That thing looks like it can cool an African village, so I'd say 4ghz is very achievable. You're gonna need 800mhz ram at the minimum but 1066mhz is recommended.

Let's say you have 800mhz RAM, that doesn't overclock one bit, you can go all the way up to 400fsb and still be at 1:1 RAM ratio. Which will put the x9 multiplier e5450 at 3.6Ghz. You need 444-445 FSB to get to 4ghz. That will put your ram speed to 890mhz at 1:1.

So you're spending $50 on the cooler but what all are you reusing from your phenom system? Because if you're buying the board, Cpu, Ram and that cooler, you can probably throw the money around a little better and get newer stuff.

I have plenty of gear that I can let go of, PM me if interested.

Remember these Xeons are not that much better than phenoms.


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> That thing looks like it can cool an African village, so I'd say 4ghz is very achievable. You're gonna need 800mhz ram at the minimum but 1066mhz is recommended.
> 
> Let's say you have 800mhz RAM, that doesn't overclock one bit, you can go all the way up to 400fsb and still be at 1:1 RAM ratio. Which will put the x9 multiplier e5450 at 3.6Ghz. You need 444-445 FSB to get to 4ghz. That will put your ram speed to 890mhz at 1:1.
> 
> So you're spending $50 on the cooler but what all are you reusing from your phenom system? Because if you're buying the board, Cpu, Ram and that cooler, you can probably throw the money around a little better and get newer stuff.
> 
> I have plenty of gear that I can let go of, PM me if interested.
> 
> Remember these Xeons are not that much better than phenoms.


Thanks for the advice. I found the P5Q thrown out (still works perfectly) so that's why I'm basing my new system off it. I'm reusing pretty much everything from my Phenom system apart from the CPU, RAM, Motherboard and Cooler (Phenom II X4 945, 10GB Kingston, ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2) and ID-Cooling SE-913X). The main reason I'm moving away from the Phenom is because the thing overclocks like crap (+300MHZ before I get errors in Prime95) and and it produces a lot of heat. Also the cooler is cable tied onto the board as I originally had a 1156 system and the cooler was 115x only. My GPU is a HIS 1GB 6950.

Right now my laptop is out of action so I can't sell the parts from my Phenom system but as soon as I have the money from it, I'll be ready to purchase the necessary parts. If you have 8GB of 800/1066MHz DDR2 I'm interested in buying it.

Thank you for your help


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I found the P5Q thrown out (still works perfectly) so that's why I'm basing my new system off it. I'm reusing pretty much everything from my Phenom system apart from the CPU, RAM, Motherboard and Cooler (Phenom II X4 945, 10GB Kingston, ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2) and ID-Cooling SE-913X). The main reason I'm moving away from the Phenom is because the thing overclocks like crap (+300MHZ before I get errors in Prime95) and and it produces a lot of heat. Also the cooler is cable tied onto the board as I originally had a 1156 system and the cooler was 115x only. My GPU is a HIS 1GB 6950.
> 
> Right now my laptop is out of action so I can't sell the parts from my Phenom system but as soon as I have the money from it, I'll be ready to purchase the necessary parts. If you have 8GB of 800/1066MHz DDR2 I'm interested in buying it.
> 
> Thank you for your help


Free p5q!? Now that's sweet. The ID-Cooling SE-913X is a decent cooler and will do the e5450 well. If you still have the 115* bracket, it should still work with the 775. Just add a second fan to it and it will do great. If you don't have the bracket. You can probably find a replacement on eBay.

Now, I have both 800 and 1066 Ram. PM me and we can do that there.

Now before you spend any money, consider this. Sell everything, including the p5q and upgrade.

1150 still has great budget potential. Start with a g3258 and keep your cooler. You can have a modern system for the same money you're about to spend.


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Free p5q!? Now that's sweet. The ID-Cooling SE-913X is a decent cooler and will do the e5450 well. If you still have the 115* bracket, it should still work with the 775. Just add a second fan to it and it will do great. If you don't have the bracket. You can probably find a replacement on eBay.
> 
> Now, I have both 800 and 1066 Ram. PM me and we can do that there.
> 
> Now before you spend any money, consider this. Sell everything, including the p5q and upgrade.
> 
> 1150 still has great budget potential. Start with a g3258 and keep your cooler. You can have a modern system for the same money you're about to spend.


Thanks, I didn't know the 115x bracket would work on 775. As for the upgrade, there's not much point in going to 1150, I don't do much gaming, mostly the BlackBox-era NFS games, Doom 1, Doom 2 and Brutal Doom, so the Xeon should be more than adequate







I don't think I can find a 1150 board/CPU for less than ~$80 anyway.

I'll PM you regarding the RAM as soon as I sell the Phenom parts


----------



## TheProfiteer

Oh man Aussie prices are high, a G3258 goes for $95 AUD, so yeah you're right.

With what you are planning to use this for, yeah the Xeon is just going to rip right through it.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> Thanks, I didn't know the 115x bracket would work on 775. As for the upgrade, there's not much point in going to 1150, I don't do much gaming, mostly the BlackBox-era NFS games, Doom 1, Doom 2 and Brutal Doom, so the Xeon should be more than adequate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I can find a 1150 board/CPU for less than ~$80 anyway.
> 
> I'll PM you regarding the RAM as soon as I sell the Phenom parts


well no, if its strictly an 1156/1155 bracket it will not work, as they did change the placement of the holes. The thing is, they made most boards backwards compatible to where you can put 775 cooler on a 1156 board, and so on. So if you look at 1156 and up boards you will see a total of 8 holes, and on a 775 there is only 4. But, youre cooler given its age is most likely originally for 775, and worked with your 1155 board because it was backwards compatible.


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> well no, if its strictly an 1156/1155 bracket it will not work, as they did change the placement of the holes. The thing is, they made most boards backwards compatible to where you can put 775 cooler on a 1156 board, and so on. So if you look at 1156 and up boards you will see a total of 8 holes, and on a 775 there is only 4. But, youre cooler given its age is most likely originally for 775, and worked with your 1155 board because it was backwards compatible.


I bought the cooler early this year, and iirc it was only released a few years ago, it's most likely a 115x only bracket.

What do you think about overclocking the L5410? My cooler is one of these: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/HP-DC7100-DC7600-DX6100-SFF-Heatsink-Fan-364410-001-/272415667817?hash=item3f6d3d3669:g:9DwAAOSwo0JWQZoK


----------



## Thegoonner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> correct, your chipset doesn't support the 5xxx series xeon's which include the x5450 something like this is more likely to work,https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-For-Intel-Xeon-X3363-CPU-processor-2-83GHz-LGA771-12MB-L2-Cache-Quad-Core-server/2040614059.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.28.UaYLkw&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_116_10065_117_10068_114_10067_115_10069_113_9987_10017_10080_10082_10081_10060_10061_10062_10056_10055_10054_10059_10078_10079_10073_10070_421_420_10052_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_6&btsid=5b6c9a6d-9d77-4f99-b551-6392052c7fb1 <---That's the = of the q9550. about the same you paid for the x5450,but a little slower. 5450=3.0GHz, 3363=2.83GHz


Ok thank you so much, if any procesor series like 5450=3.0GHz or little more faster if can for my motherboard


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> I bought the cooler early this year, and iirc it was only released a few years ago, it's most likely a 115x only bracket.
> 
> What do you think about overclocking the L5410? My cooler is one of these: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/HP-DC7100-DC7600-DX6100-SFF-Heatsink-Fan-364410-001-/272415667817?hash=item3f6d3d3669:g:9DwAAOSwo0JWQZoK


My suggestion is to try it on that p5q, see if it fits, before ordering a new one.

I'm just the type of person who feels uncomfortable spending more on the cooler than the CPU.

L series chips don't overclock too well because of really low multipliers. Your FSB limit is going to be your main limiter


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> My suggestion is to try it on that p5q, see if it fits, before ordering a new one.
> 
> I'm just the type of person who feels uncomfortable spending more on the cooler than the CPU.
> 
> L series chips don't overclock too well because of really low multipliers. Your FSB limit is going to be your main limiter


Thanks, will do. I'll post with the results after I dismantle and sell my Phenom system









As for the L5410, overclocking it a large amount wasn't the goal of getting it, it was mainly because of heat as the plan is to put it into a small, old Dell case







I think it should be able to go up to at least 2.6 though. I would have bought a L5408 for the 8x multi but they were way more expensive than the L5410.


----------



## linuxfanatic

I found this E5430 for $18: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/INTEL-XEON-QUAD-CORE-E5430-2-66GHZ-SLANU-12M-CACHE-SERVER-COMPUTER-CPU-LGA771-/231804963099?hash=item35f8a7091b:g:G9cAAOSwJkJWjPLB

Do you think it's worth it to buy this over the E5450 ($30)? It's got a lower clockspeed and multiplier and it's an older stepping, but I don't plan on overclocking to ridiculously high speeds - maybe around 3Ghz if I get this chip.

For my needs, do you think it would be better to spend the extra ~$12 or so (I'm on a tight budget) for the higher clockspeed and multiplier?

EDIT: On either of the CPU's, would it be possible to do the 1333-1600 pin mod?


----------



## Fatsodonkey

How to mod e5440 fsb with tape mod from 333 to 400?
I have Packard Bell IPower 2.0x with updated microcodes 771 to 775 mod.

I have tried two variations, but neither worked.


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

So I've been brainstoriming over this E5450 for a while but I can't seem to understand what it is that is making it upset

I'm trying to overclock this thing and it used to do 3.6Ghz, but for whatever reason, it just refuses to do more than 3.5Ghz anymore. Aparently, according to the motherboard post code, it should be the memory? But the memory runs fine at 800Mhz if I overclock it via the memory multiplier, when running the 1:1 multiplier on the memory and 1600Mhz on the FSB, it just doesn't boot.

I tried lowering the CPU multiplier and it still doesn't boot, which makes me pretty sure its the RAM, but why the hell does it run great at multiplier 800Mhz and not native 800Mhz?

I'm kind of losing my mind here.

System specs:
Intel Xeon E5450
Gigabyte EP45-EXTREME
4 x Hynix 1GB 533Mhz sticks DDR2
EVGA GeForce GTX 680 SC 2GB OC
LEPA MAXGOLD G800M 80+ GOLD
Seagate 500GB SATA II

Any help would be great.

*Voltages are all on Auto, I even tried 1.4V on the CPU and 1.9V on the memory, nothing happened. Maybe FSB voltage? I'm not sure. I got this board as a refurbished unit from 2009 so its practically brand new.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheBlueFox*
> 
> So I've been brainstoriming over this E5450 for a while but I can't seem to understand what it is that is making it upset
> 
> I'm trying to overclock this thing and it used to do 3.6Ghz, but for whatever reason, it just refuses to do more than 3.5Ghz anymore. Aparently, according to the motherboard post code, it should be the memory? But the memory runs fine at 800Mhz if I overclock it via the memory multiplier, when running the 1:1 multiplier on the memory and 1600Mhz on the FSB, it just doesn't boot.
> 
> I tried lowering the CPU multiplier and it still doesn't boot, which makes me pretty sure its the RAM, but why the hell does it run great at multiplier 800Mhz and not native 800Mhz?
> 
> I'm kind of losing my mind here.
> 
> System specs:
> Intel Xeon E5450
> Gigabyte EP45-EXTREME
> 4 x Hynix 1GB 533Mhz sticks DDR2
> EVGA GeForce GTX 680 SC 2GB OC
> LEPA MAXGOLD G800M 80+ GOLD
> Seagate 500GB SATA II
> 
> Any help would be great.
> 
> *Voltages are all on Auto, I even tried 1.4V on the CPU and 1.9V on the memory, nothing happened. Maybe FSB voltage? I'm not sure. I got this board as a refurbished unit from 2009 so its practically brand new.


Because it's only 533 not 800? Try dropping some pc2-6400 in there and see if it doean't work better. the 533 is WHY you have to OC the ram in the bios with the multiplier to get the 800Mhz U said it runs [email protected] the DDR2 6400 is 800 Mhz to start.U may even want to try finding some 1066 if U plan on OC'ing that much past 4.0 P.S. The ram U see in speccy, is 1066Mhz set manually. Also remember,U sometimes need to increase ram voltages when running all 4 sticks OC'd


----------



## Mikmon

Testing higher FSB... I achieved 4.2 GHz Prime95 stable with 467 MHz FSB already.

There is no stability above 470 MHz FSB... maybe memory chips. I have G.Skill 2 x 2 GB which go to 551 MHz and then Micron D9LPF (PC-6400) chips 2 x 2 GB which I do not know how they overclock.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikmon*
> 
> 
> 
> Testing higher FSB... I achieved 4.2 GHz Prime95 stable with 467 MHz FSB already.
> 
> There is no stability above 470 MHz FSB... maybe memory chips. I have G.Skill 2 x 2 GB which go to 551 MHz and then Micron D9LPF (PC-6400) chips 2 x 2 GB which I do not know how they overclock.


Nice! I THINK I'm hitting a FSB hole on my board starting around 440ish. 3.95 is stable as bedrock,but higher settings tend to want major voltage increases and not be as stable.3.99 I couldn't get stable for any lenght of time in testing,but seemed fine in normal use,BUT required large cpu v increase and saw major heat increase.







I think in MY case it's the board/chipset. Your Gskills may be 1066(That's what I got),but the board will underclock them to match the microns speed if all 4 R run together.(make sure before replacing 1 or the other,don't want to buy slower memory)


----------



## Mikmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Nice! I THINK I'm hitting a FSB hole on my board starting around 440ish. 3.95 is stable as bedrock,but higher settings tend to want major voltage increases and not be as stable.3.99 I couldn't get stable for any lenght of time in testing,but seemed fine in normal use,BUT required large cpu v increase and saw major heat increase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think in MY case it's the board/chipset. Your Gskills may be 1066(That's what I got),but the board will underclock them to match the microns speed if all 4 R run together.(make sure before replacing 1 or the other,don't want to buy slower memory)


What motherboard you have and which CPU? E0 steppings should overclock to 4 GHz very easily.


----------



## Mikmon

Here is the 4.2 GHz Prime95 stable screenshot.


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's only 533 not 800? Try dropping some pc2-6400 in there and see if it doean't work better. the 533 is WHY you have to OC the ram in the bios with the multiplier to get the 800Mhz U said it runs [email protected] the DDR2 6400 is 800 Mhz to start.U may even want to try finding some 1066 if U plan on OC'ing that much past 4.0 P.S. The ram U see in speccy, is 1066Mhz set manually. Also remember,U sometimes need to increase ram voltages when running all 4 sticks OC'd


Thing is that it runs at 800Mhz, but when it runs at 800Mhz without the use of the memory multiplier just by using the fsb speed of 1600Mhz, it doesn't boot. It boots if I run it at 800Mhz using the memory multiplier but at 1:1 multiplier it doesn't, that's why it doesn't make sense.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikmon*
> 
> What motherboard you have and which CPU? E0 steppings should overclock to 4 GHz very easily.


see screen shot


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheBlueFox*
> 
> Thing is that it runs at 800Mhz, but when it runs at 800Mhz without the use of the memory multiplier just by using the fsb speed of 1600Mhz, it doesn't boot. It boots if I run it at 800Mhz using the memory multiplier but at 1:1 multiplier it doesn't, that's why it doesn't make sense.


Ok,my board doesn't offer 1:1 as an option in the memory multi.,so can't help there.when 800 Mhz ram is run with 2.0 multi and an OC giving me 3.95(439fsb multi) my ram is OC'd to 878Mhz. THAT'S why I purchased the 1066Mhz ram. Even with a multi of 2.40,it's only running @ 1054Mhz.Still under the default clock speed.My voltage overclock for the ram on the board is 0.4v because the base voltage is higher then the slower ram.Then I have an extra .2 for all for sticks running. My board suffers voltage droop.







The reason I didn't stay with the x5470 I tried @ first. Too much power needed with this board for it compared to the e5450. With U running mixxed sticks of ram,there's no telling the exact reason it won't boot the way U want. Did U try booting 1:1 with JUST 1 stick of the pc6400? What result? Then try just 1 stick of your 5300 the same way. Thenif it boots either 1 in 1:1,try 2sticks of same ram. If the problem only occurs when they're mixxed,U narrowed it down.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikmon*
> 
> 
> 
> Testing higher FSB... I achieved 4.2 GHz Prime95 stable with 467 MHz FSB already.
> 
> There is no stability above 470 MHz FSB... maybe memory chips. I have G.Skill 2 x 2 GB which go to 551 MHz and then Micron D9LPF (PC-6400) chips 2 x 2 GB which I do not know how they overclock.


Nice work. What board are you using?


----------



## Mikmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Not this one. I fished it out of a dumpster
> Nice work. What board are you using?


Asus P5Q


----------



## linuxfanatic

Does anybody have any experience overclocking a 50x0 series Xeon? I'm thinking of getting a 5080 for my retro gaming PC.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> Does anybody have any experience overclocking a 50x0 series Xeon? I'm thinking of getting a 5080 for my retro gaming PC.


Why would you want to do that. It's a 65mm CPU, only 2 cores, only 4 megs of L2 cache and has a slower 1066 FSB? What board are you planning on putting it in?


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> Does anybody have any experience overclocking a 50x0 series Xeon? I'm thinking of getting a 5080 for my retro gaming PC.


Man I have like 4 e7500 chips I can just send you for free. It's a 45nm chip with x11 multiplier and 266 base FSB. If your board can do 400fsb that would put this thing at 4.4ghz. cover the shipping and it's yours free.


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Why would you want to do that. It's a 65mm CPU, only 2 cores, only 4 megs of L2 cache and has a slower 1066 FSB? What board are you planning on putting it in?


The main reason was because its specs are similar to that of the Pentium EE 965. If I could get it to work in a Pentium D motherboard, I could have almost all of the novelty but at a much cheaper price


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Man I have like 4 e7500 chips I can just send you for free. It's a 45nm chip with x11 multiplier and 266 base FSB. If your board can do 400fsb that would put this thing at 4.4ghz. cover the shipping and it's yours free.


The shipping would cost a ton, probably cheaper to source them where I live.


----------



## wuffer

My e5450 doesn't work properly with my asus striker extreme.
Programs/games shut down randomly. Freezing and bluescreen with kmode exception not handled error.
So back to my old cpu.

Not sure if i would use anymore time on this old system. Hopefully i can change it next year.


----------



## linuxfanatic

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuffer*
> 
> My e5450 doesn't work properly with my asus striker extreme.
> Programs/games shut down randomly. Freezing and bluescreen with kmode exception not handled error.
> So back to my old cpu.
> 
> Not sure if i would use anymore time on this old system. Hopefully i can change it next year.


Have you tried updating your microcode? Also if it's the original Striker Extreme it might have issues because it only officialy supports 65nm quad cores.


----------



## wuffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> false
> Have you tried updating your microcode? Also if it's the original Striker Extreme it might have issues because it only officialy supports 65nm quad cores.


Yes newest bios updated with microcodes.

If i should find another motherboard what would be the best choice for working with the e5450??


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuffer*
> 
> Yes newest bios updated with microcodes.
> If i should find another motherboard what would be the best choice for working with the e5450??


User gsmith2885 had an X5460 running in his board without problem. No reason the E5450 shouldn't work in yours.
Otherwise one of the the Gigabyte 775 boards: GA-EP45-UD3P, GA-EP45-UD3R or GA-EP45-UD3 - in that order. Best overclockers by far.


----------



## shhek0

Hello guys,

could you give me a hand with overcloking my x5460. Configuration is the same as my signature. A screenshot from my bios options:
https://postimg.org/image/hgilpu4mn/

The problem is that first i shoul go to like 1.375 vcore in order for the cpu to go to 3.8Ghz. That is okay really however when the cpu is in idle the vcore is going to 1.4. When i am running some game or test the vcore is in the ~1.35 range which is very strange. Could you please advise what settings to apply. Sorry for the newbie questions but i am kinda new to this.

Thank you in an advance!


----------



## MlgWeed360

Guys Does Msi g41m-p33 combo will work on Xeon E5430 or Xeon X5260


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MlgWeed360*
> 
> Guys Does Msi g41m-p33 combo will work on Xeon E5430 or Xeon X5260


MSI G41M-P33 Combo G41 / ICH7 1333 ≥ 120 Q9650, Q6700, Q6600 (G0 only) All
Worked: E5450, X5450 <--- Soo should have no problem with the e5430.The 5260 should work as it's a dual core socket 771 in the voltage fsb parameters of the working cpu's with any kinda luck. Just remember to add the xeon codes to bios If you need them.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shhek0*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> could you give me a hand with overcloking my x5460. Configuration is the same as my signature. A screenshot from my bios options:
> https://postimg.org/image/hgilpu4mn/
> 
> The problem is that first i shoul go to like 1.375 vcore in order for the cpu to go to 3.8Ghz. That is okay really however when the cpu is in idle the vcore is going to 1.4. When i am running some game or test the vcore is in the ~1.35 range which is very strange. Could you please advise what settings to apply. Sorry for the newbie questions but i am kinda new to this.
> 
> Thank you in an advance!


My e5450 OC voltages are in the 1.4's in bios. show 1.42 idle,drop to 1.36 under load.That part is normal.(i have the p35 chipset and my board suffers from voltage droop.) ----> contains a pretty simple explanation of why the difference occurs that I liked 4 the understandability.







http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-1840929/voltage-drooping-causing-instability.html<----


----------



## shhek0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> My e5450 OC voltages are in the 1.4's in bios. show 1.42 idle,drop to 1.36 under load.That part is normal.(i have the p35 chipset and my board suffers from voltage droop.) ----> contains a pretty simple explanation of why the difference occurs that I liked 4 the understandability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-1840929/voltage-drooping-causing-instability.html<----


Thank you! So basically 1.4v should not be a problem for the x5xxx series cpu. I would then try soon to stabalize the 5460 at 4.0Ghz i just should play with the other voltages as well.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shhek0*
> 
> Thank you! So basically 1.4v should not be a problem for the x5xxx series cpu. I would then try soon to stabalize the 5460 at 4.0Ghz i just should play with the other voltages as well.


1.4 should be fine with the x5460.


----------



## shhek0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> 1.4 should be fine with the x5460.


Glad to hear that







Will see how things go the next days


----------



## Mikmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shhek0*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> could you give me a hand with overcloking my x5460. Configuration is the same as my signature. A screenshot from my bios options:
> https://postimg.org/image/hgilpu4mn/
> 
> The problem is that first i shoul go to like 1.375 vcore in order for the cpu to go to 3.8Ghz. That is okay really however when the cpu is in idle the vcore is going to 1.4. When i am running some game or test the vcore is in the ~1.35 range which is very strange. Could you please advise what settings to apply. Sorry for the newbie questions but i am kinda new to this.
> 
> Thank you in an advance!


Do you have a bios setting called Load line calibration in your motherboard ? Enable it and the vdroop is gone.

If your motherboard doesn't have that setting, you can set a higher VCORE, which would drop in load about 0.1 Volts.

My Asus P5Q has that setting and it is more stable when it is enabled.


----------



## shhek0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikmon*
> 
> Do you have a bios setting called Load line calibration in your motherboard ? Enable it and the vdroop is gone.
> 
> If your motherboard doesn't have that setting, you can set a higher VCORE, which would drop in load about 0.1 Volts.
> 
> My Asus P5Q has that setting and it is more stable when it is enabled.


Unfortunately i do not have it and that is the reason I raises the question as i thought at first that it would be balanced through different settings and asked for assistance. However as it turned out that is pretty normal and the 1.4vcore is not that much i am okay with it.


----------



## rudis

Hello everyone!








I have a pc HP a6665it with motherboard IPIBL LB with HP Bios 5.43.
I installed a Intel Xeon X5470 Processor and the fan goes only at the maximum number of revolutions. The frequency of the X5470 processor is between two values, 3167 MHz and 3337. Surely it is the BIOS that is stuck at 333 MHz, in fact even with CPU Z says the same thing. I already performed the resetting the cmos / bios but did not solve the problem. With the Q6600 started at around 1596MHz to arrive at about 2403MHz. This is always due to the Bios HP that does not support the processor as it should?
Does anyone know tell me which Bios Mod installed on IPIBL LB supports the X5470 processor?


----------



## MlgWeed360

Anyways Guys Does Intel xeon e5430 perform better than Intel core 2 quad Q6700 without Overclocking?


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MlgWeed360*
> 
> Anyways Guys Does Intel xeon e5430 perform better than Intel core 2 quad Q6700 without Overclocking?


yes but only slightly


----------



## Giux-900

Okay, xeon x5460 installed and running on my rig... 400x9.5, 3800MHz at 1.28V....
i run few test cinebench and 3dmark, and seems stable:



what can be a good and accurate tool to stress stability ? prime95 ? orthos ? occt ?

thanks


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudis*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pc HP a6665it with motherboard IPIBL LB with HP Bios 5.43.
> I installed a Intel Xeon X5470 Processor and the fan goes only at the maximum number of revolutions. The frequency of the X5470 processor is between two values, 3167 MHz and 3337. Surely it is the BIOS that is stuck at 333 MHz, in fact even with CPU Z says the same thing. I already performed the resetting the cmos / bios but did not solve the problem. With the Q6600 started at around 1596MHz to arrive at about 2403MHz. This is always due to the Bios HP that does not support the processor as it should?
> Does anyone know tell me which Bios Mod installed on IPIBL LB supports the X5470 processor?


Is cpu-z showing sse4.1 on your cpu with the current bios? If so, then it's just a matter of speed step being enabled,ect. and possibly your cpu cooler NEEDS to run high for the 120watt x5470 @ 3.33 GHz? you went from a 105watt to 120watt.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Giux-900*
> 
> Okay, xeon x5460 installed and running on my rig... 400x9.5, 3800MHz at 1.28V....
> i run few test cinebench and 3dmark, and seems stable:
> 
> 
> 
> what can be a good and accurate tool to stress stability ? prime95 ? orthos ? occt ?
> 
> thanks


I use prime 95 and occt. If Prime 95 fails the blend test,I try OCCT. If THAT fails,then I pretty much KNOW I gotta do more tweaking.(If Prime makes more then 3 or 4 hours before the crash,then it's usually stable on my OCCT run. It's the first hour crashes on prime that sometimes can pass OCCT. When They do,it can usually pass prime with a tweak or 2.







As for orthos, I've never tried/used it so couldn't say. I know I was using Prime and getting frustrated because I couldn't seem to get stable,then a friend told me to try OCCT and it passed. That gave me the patience to keep trying,and also when it wouldn't pass prime a time or 2,it was fine there.(Prime95 is more demanding in my opinion,more then likely real world will be)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudis*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pc HP a6665it with motherboard IPIBL LB with HP Bios 5.43.
> I installed a Intel Xeon X5470 Processor and the fan goes only at the maximum number of revolutions. The frequency of the X5470 processor is between two values, 3167 MHz and 3337. Surely it is the BIOS that is stuck at 333 MHz, in fact even with CPU Z says the same thing. I already performed the resetting the cmos / bios but did not solve the problem. With the Q6600 started at around 1596MHz to arrive at about 2403MHz. This is always due to the Bios HP that does not support the processor as it should?
> Does anyone know tell me which Bios Mod installed on IPIBL LB supports the X5470 processor?


In addition to things in P.M> program called ClockGen may work also.


----------



## Giux-900

i'm testing 4.0GHz (422x9.5), 1.296V, prime stable:


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Giux-900*
> 
> i'm testing 4.0GHz (422x9.5), 1.296V, prime stable:


COOL! Just a heads up, most of my Prime fails happen between 2:30:00 and 3:30:00 hours of running. Go figure... lol. It's why I ck with OCCT if it crashes after like 2 and a half.If it then runs OCCT fine,I figure it'll be stable enough for what I use it for.


----------



## Giux-900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> COOL! Just a heads up, most of my Prime fails happen between 2:30:00 and 3:30:00 hours of running. Go figure... lol. It's why I ck with OCCT if it crashes after like 2 and a half.If it then runs OCCT fine,I figure it'll be stable enough for what I use it for.


what preset you use usually on prime when it fails ? blend, smalfft ?
you mean most of the time occt work fine when prime fails instead? i never tested with occt, the goal is to be stable on everything, and consider that i'm still low vith voltage (vcore 1.296V on 4.09GHz)..

i'm planning to leave all night on prime, i already passed some loop of IBT, 2hours of memtest and 1h blend of prime...
I hope everything should be fiine...


----------



## CirnoBakaHD

Hey, A few months ago I built my friend a PC using this mod, however, it has a weird problem: When using prime95 it doesn't max out the utilisation, I've never seen anything like that before and wondering if anyone knows how to fix it because we believe it may also be reducing performance somehow as the performance in games seems to be lacking compared to a different E5450 build I did.

CPU: E5450
Motherboard: MSI G41M-S03


----------



## jonokia

Good day, my friends need your help
There are available P5KPL-AM and E5410 runs all the rules, but when you turn there is a 10 second message, I would like to correct the notice. For the whole day trying to patch the firmware but still zero results. To post I put the BIOS and microcode processor. Thank you guys if you can help)

cpu.zip 21k .zip file


BIOS.zip 628k .zip file


----------



## Drackula2000

So strange issue with my build. I noticed that I was on 32 bit widows some how. But when I try to install 64 the setup hangs at the loading screen. I wonder if I don't have 64 bit support. When I did my change I had to reinstall the OS to get it to boot.



Edit: looks like a somewhat common issue but I can't change microcodes to fix it. Not sure what else I can do.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drackula2000*
> 
> So strange issue with my build. I noticed that I was on 32 bit widows some how. But when I try to install 64 the setup hangs at the loading screen. I wonder if I don't have 64 bit support. When I did my change I had to reinstall the OS to get it to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: looks like a somewhat common issue but I can't change microcodes to fix it. Not sure what else I can do.


You're gonna need the microcodes to get it to work. What board are you using?


----------



## darnok44

Honestly I don't know what's going on. I've read everywhere that LGA771 Xeons don't work on the X38/X48 chipsets, but I just boot 5130, I think, on Gigabyte X38 mobo and Asus X48 Rampage Extreme. It's midnight now where I live but tomorrow I will upload some photos or screenshots and try to fit 4 core Xeon from L series and will see how it will go as well.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Giux-900*
> 
> what preset you use usually on prime when it fails ? blend, smalfft ?
> you mean most of the time occt work fine when prime fails instead? i never tested with occt, the goal is to be stable on everything, and consider that i'm still low vith voltage (vcore 1.296V on 4.09GHz)..
> 
> i'm planning to leave all night on prime, i already passed some loop of IBT, 2hours of memtest and 1h blend of prime...
> I hope everything should be fiine...


I run prime in blend. What I was basicly getting across,was that if I have it fail Prime95 after less then 3 hours, but it can pass OCCT, it may just be a fluke in MY opinion.That's why I try both test. If it fails BOTH test, then I know it needs tweaking. Most of my Prime 95 fails seem to fall into 1 of 2 area's. Under 1 hour, or between 21/2 &31/2 hours run time. I may try hitting my voltage down and trying some new testing. p.s.,I'm on a p35 chipset your p45 tends to be better with voltages.


----------



## Drackula2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> You're gonna need the microcodes to get it to work. What board are you using?


Intel dg31pr.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drackula2000*
> 
> Intel dg31pr.


Ummm,do U have the COA for windows? (So the re-install wouldn't need to be dependent on the board) If so, you can get an OEM hp board that works with the mod for $25.00 U.S. with free shipping on fleabay. Unless it's Windows 10 that's already upgraded free, you may want to consider that or a different cpu.Intel buggered people with their bios.


----------



## slayer6288

mis post


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonokia*
> 
> Good day, my friends need your help
> There are available P5KPL-AM and E5410 runs all the rules, but when you turn there is a 10 second message, I would like to correct the notice. For the whole day trying to patch the firmware but still zero results. To post I put the BIOS and microcode processor. Thank you guys if you can help)
> 
> cpu.zip 21k .zip file
> 
> 
> BIOS.zip 628k .zip file


I make no promices about this,but the codes you posted have been added to the rom you posted. Not responsible for use of the rom.









p5kpl-ammodified.zip 630k .zip file


----------



## darnok44

Like I promised. Dual core 5130 is working flawlessly, here You have screenshot to prove it:

It work as well on Rampage Extreme which is not surprise since X48 and X38 are all most that same. I've put in L5410 and it's not go on both chipsets. It looks like that 771 xeons can work on X38/48 chipsets but only dual cores. There's something preventing quads to work unfortunately.


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darnok44*
> 
> Like I promised. Dual core 5130 is working flawlessly, here You have screenshot to prove it:
> 
> It work as well on Rampage Extreme which is not surprise since X48 and X38 are all most that same. I've put in L5410 and it's not go on both chipsets. It looks like that 771 xeons can work on X38/48 chipsets but only dual cores. There's something preventing quads to work unfortunately.


Yorkfield-CL Quad Cores (X3323, X3353, X3363) will fork fine on X38/X48. I've never heard of Woodcrest's working on those chipsets before, thank you for finding out. Leave a comment here (http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/) so others can see it.


----------



## smak420

I was proud member of this club till recently. 775 was legendary and still is. Problem is....it's old, nothing else. you never know when it will stop working..so people, go hunt 1155 mobos, and sandy bridge cpu.

HUUUGE difference for little more money.

I sold my P5Q pro, and X5460, 8gb ram...i add 100$ more and grab Sabertooth p67, 16gb ddr3 and i5 2500k.

Forget about benchmarks, cinebench, wprime etc... in 2016, this stuff is almost 10 years old and is time to go on newer platforms. I dont want to flame thread, just friendly advice...dont waste money on this anymore


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> I was proud member of this club till recently. 775 was legendary and still is. Problem is....it's old, nothing else. you never know when it will stop working..so people, go hunt 1155 mobos, and sandy bridge cpu.
> 
> HUUUGE difference for little more money.
> 
> I sold my P5Q pro, and X5460, 8gb ram...i add 100$ more and grab Sabertooth p67, 16gb ddr3 and i5 2500k.
> 
> Forget about benchmarks, cinebench, wprime etc... in 2016, this stuff is almost 10 years old and is time to go on newer platforms. I dont want to flame thread, just friendly advice...dont waste money on this anymore


I have to agree. Unless you already have a 775 system that just needs a little more power, it's not worth buying the Cpu/mobo/ram/cooler. Same money will get you way better stuff.


----------



## Giux-900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> I was proud member of this club till recently. 775 was legendary and still is. Problem is....it's old, nothing else. you never know when it will stop working..so people, go hunt 1155 mobos, and sandy bridge cpu.
> 
> HUUUGE difference for little more money.
> 
> I sold my P5Q pro, and X5460, 8gb ram...i add 100$ more and grab Sabertooth p67, 16gb ddr3 and i5 2500k.
> 
> Forget about benchmarks, cinebench, wprime etc... in 2016, this stuff is almost 10 years old and is time to go on newer platforms. I dont want to flame thread, just friendly advice...dont waste money on this anymore


half-quote,
at this point is better wait, open the wallet for a serious and more recent platform than a p67 s1155 i5 2500k... is 5yo hardware... not the best a switch an old for another old.... i mean maybe the trouble to sell everything and add on it 100$ is not so much better than pay 20$ and buy a x5460 from china... and double performance to a s775...


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Giux-900*
> 
> half-quote,
> at this point is better wait, open the wallet for a serious and more recent platform than a p67 s1155 i5 2500k... is 5yo hardware... not the best a switch an old for another old.... i mean maybe the trouble to sell everything and add on it 100$ is not so much better than pay 20$ and buy a x5460 from china... and double performance to a s775...


Only thing that sucks is that Intel changes sockets every two iterations.
Heck, Intel even abandoned their on die HD 3000 and 4000 IGP drivers without giving proper Win 10 support. Even though the performance curve has kind of flattened out in the last 6-7 years, they are forcing upgrades by not supporting new drivers.

Sandy Bridge was a hell of a Overclocker and can still hang with the younger crowd.


----------



## Revhead

These comments about the platform being "too old" are missing the point. It's cheap and it's fun - that's the point. And, cranked up, it's all the performance most people need. It's not about how fast it is compared with this platform or that platform, but how fast you can make it go - the fiddling is the fun part for me!

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Giux-900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> These comments about the platform being "too old" are missing the point. It's cheap and it's fun - that's the point. And, cranked up, it's all the performance most people need. It's not about how fast it is compared with this platform or that platform, but how fast you can make it go - the fiddling is the fun part for me!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


I agree with you.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> These comments about the platform being "too old" are missing the point. It's cheap and it's fun - that's the point. And, cranked up, it's all the performance most people need. It's not about how fast it is compared with this platform or that platform, but how fast you can make it go - the fiddling is the fun part for me!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Fiddling with X58 and P55 is where it's at.

Still able to overclock with BCLK, usually on board SATA 6gbs and USB 3.0

But boards are rare and not cheap.

But the CPUs are. An X5660 can usually be had for $60ish and can do 4ghz pretty much guaranteed, with most people being able to get to 4.4.

6 cores, 12 threads @ 4GHz+, Yes Please.


----------



## smak420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> These comments about the platform being "too old" are missing the point. It's cheap and it's fun - that's the point. And, cranked up, it's all the performance most people need. It's not about how fast it is compared with this platform or that platform, but how fast you can make it go - the fiddling is the fun part for me!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


well i agree in case that you allready own good 775 p45 board like you, and ddr2 ram, in that case...changing dual core for something like xeon x5460,5470 or e5450 is awesome cheap upgarade yes

but in my country, not so long ago, maby half year..good quality P45 mobo cost same like good used z77 mobo. Memory is expencive (ddr2 rare, people selling old faulty sticks etc.)

Is fun to overclock via FSB and gain massive performance over stock yes...so from that point of view is great. But what when motherboard dies? seach on ebay or alibaba for other "new" one? good luch with that!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> These comments about the platform being "too old" are missing the point. It's cheap and it's fun - that's the point. And, cranked up, it's all the performance most people need. It's not about how fast it is compared with this platform or that platform, but how fast you can make it go - the fiddling is the fun part for me!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## shhek0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> well i agree in case that you allready own good 775 p45 board like you, and ddr2 ram, in that case...changing dual core for something like xeon x5460,5470 or e5450 is awesome cheap upgarade yes
> 
> but in my country, not so long ago, maby half year..good quality P45 mobo cost same like good used z77 mobo. Memory is expencive (ddr2 rare, people selling old faulty sticks etc.)
> 
> Is fun to overclock via FSB and gain massive performance over stock yes...so from that point of view is great. But what when motherboard dies? seach on ebay or alibaba for other "new" one? good luch with that!


For the price i got my 750ti, x5460 and 8GB ddr2 i would have bought like only a processor a good new mobo. And if you are not into the latest and greatest this is a beast. I am currently playing any new games. At 1280x1024 GTA 5 High/Very high settings -> 55 fps avg. Crysis 3 high settings(no filters) - 50-50 avg frames and honestly i do not care about resolution etc. I think I would go another 2-3 years at least with my configuration although i did bought recently some new stuff. Mobo has not given me any single trouble for 10 years. Would love to get at least 2-3 more years


----------



## schuck6566

a socket2011 board is 250.00 and up on ebay! i7's are about 100.00 and up for it.An e5-1620 can be found for about 50.00. Either way it still 300-400 just for board & cpu. Other hand... = Genuine Dell XPS 730 SLI Desktop Motherboard = 55.00, Genuine OEM Dell XPS 730 Chipset Motherboard Cooling Fan Heatsink Combo=12.00, xeon e5450= 19.00-24.99 ,2X Kingston Genesis 4 GB DIMM 1600 MHz DDR3 SDRAM Memory= 21.80. ASUS STRIX GTX 970 4GB OC Edition Video Graphics Card=200.00 or maybe a new card for around 250.00?? 35.99-40.00 for a psu,and 50.00 for a hdd.so,450.00 builds a complete comp except the case and dvd drive. Dell XPS 730 Motherboard
4 Memory slots
Supported Memory type: 800 MHz and faster DDR3 unbuffered SDRAM; SLI memory
Minimum memory: 1GB
2 PCI slots
1 PCI-Express x1 slot
2 PCI-Express x16 slots The 1155 slot boards run about 40.00 bucks for the name brands minimum,and cpu's are about 100.00 and up used. so still twice the price of the 775 build if you look around. BTW, the Dell board I used as an example has OC features in the BIOS! It was made for 1 of Dells gaming towers.







Did I mention it was 1 of the last nvidia chipsets? the 790i which is where they finaly got that series straightened out from what I hear. The fun is out here,and budgets can still do modest gaming. (my e5450 with a 2Gb gtx950 and 8Gb ram manages Witcher3 on medium/high setting with no issue the time I tried it.) I average 43FPS in oxides starswarm test which is what Ashes of the Singularity is based on. Not too shabby 4 an old and decrepit platform.


----------



## smak420

Ok i dont know situation on used market outside my country, but year ago i bought P5Q pro and q9550 for ...almost 200$, now i buy i5 2500k, sabertooth p67 and 16gb ddr3 gskill ripjaws for 250$.

Point is, new sockets come, broadwell skylake, kabylake etc....prices of sandybridge go down rapidly, so is maby better to save a bit more money and buy that than spend money on dead socket.

Yes you can build 775 xeon quad maschine for 100$...but that is wasting of money in 2016.

i had q9550 3.8 ghz with 8gb ddr2

now i5 2500k 4.7 with 16gb ddr3, sata 3, usb 3....

for 100$ more.

performance gain? huge

I own, and still have high end c2q cpu's and xeons, paired with p45 and x38 motherboards. I can say that i5 2500k on stock have better performance in gaming and video editing than my q9550 on 3.8 and x5460 on 4.0. Not by 1-3 fps, but by 15-25 fps with my GTX 970. Even with old GTX 560ti i saw noticable improvements.

Also USB 3,0 difference is huge. PCI-e 2.0 is enaugh for everything except maby 2 x titan X


----------



## Drackula2000

Hey ill take one of those boards off you


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

You are talking about spending double to cash from 775 to 1155...sure, only adding $100...but when the 775 stuff is only $100...obviously spending double is going to increase performance a significant amount. To say spending any money on 775 is a waste is an opinion, not a fact. Just watch what you spend on stuff...don't spend $150 on a 775 mobo, stick with X5460 or less, and there are still great deals to be had.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> Ok i dont know situation on used market outside my country, but year ago i bought P5Q pro and q9550 for ...almost 200$, now i buy i5 2500k, sabertooth p67 and 16gb ddr3 gskill ripjaws for 250$.
> 
> Point is, new sockets come, broadwell skylake, kabylake etc....prices of sandybridge go down rapidly, so is maby better to save a bit more money and buy that than spend money on dead socket.
> 
> Yes you can build 775 xeon quad maschine for 100$...but that is wasting of money in 2016.
> 
> i had q9550 3.8 ghz with 8gb ddr2
> 
> now i5 2500k 4.7 with 16gb ddr3, sata 3, usb 3....
> 
> for 100$ more.
> 
> performance gain? huge
> 
> I own, and still have high end c2q cpu's and xeons, paired with p45 and x38 motherboards. I can say that i5 2500k on stock have better performance in gaming and video editing than my q9550 on 3.8 and x5460 on 4.0. Not by 1-3 fps, but by 15-25 fps with my GTX 970. Even with old GTX 560ti i saw noticable improvements.
> 
> Also USB 3,0 difference is huge. PCI-e 2.0 is enaugh for everything except maby 2 x titan X


Yes,the cpu performance is quite a bit better. BUT. the other side of the coin. My watercooled e5450 system that cost me between 400 & 450 to build with NEW AIO watercooling,New gtx950,New psu, 8Gb ddr2 pc8500 ram,500Gb hdd,DVD-+RW,and case scores HIGHER in firestrike,and unigine heaven then my Dell XPS with the i72600 and the offered hd5770! Said Dell cost me over 900.00 off their refurbished site when I bought it!(it was still available new btw)Originol shipping was july 2011,They released the 3600Seres shortly after. Prices of non oem boards for first and second generation i7's are almost as bad as the 775's here in the U.S. If U can find 1 cheap,it's usually "AS IS" or "parts repair"







'Till I find a cheap board and xeon/i7 setup I can buy to build,I'll keep playing with my 775.







p.S. usb3 can be taken care of with a pcie card, so THAT'S not even an issue.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> You are talking about spending double to cash from 775 to 1155...sure, only adding $100...but when the 775 stuff is only $100...obviously spending double is going to increase performance a significant amount. To say spending any money on 775 is a waste is an opinion, not a fact. Just watch what you spend on stuff...don't spend $150 on a 775 mobo, stick with X5460 or less, and there are still great deals to be had.


LOL, Yeah,but I'm also thinking of people on budgets for their play. Been times I couldn't get something because it was going 20.00 over what I had to spend.It's easy for some to say,"Just drop another 100 on it" When sometimes it takes 5 or6 months to come up with the extra Hundred to drop.







Edit; Which is why in my earlier rant,you can see I posted a board that overclocks,uses ddr3,and was under 75.00.That and xeon for 20 gave both for under 100:thumb:


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> Ok i dont know situation on used market outside my country, but year ago i bought P5Q pro and q9550 for ...almost 200$, now i buy i5 2500k, sabertooth p67 and 16gb ddr3 gskill ripjaws for 250$.
> 
> Point is, new sockets come, broadwell skylake, kabylake etc....prices of sandybridge go down rapidly, so is maby better to save a bit more money and buy that than spend money on dead socket.
> 
> Yes you can build 775 xeon quad maschine for 100$...but that is wasting of money in 2016.
> 
> i had q9550 3.8 ghz with 8gb ddr2
> 
> now i5 2500k 4.7 with 16gb ddr3, sata 3, usb 3....
> 
> for 100$ more.
> 
> performance gain? huge
> 
> I own, and still have high end c2q cpu's and xeons, paired with p45 and x38 motherboards. I can say that i5 2500k on stock have better performance in gaming and video editing than my q9550 on 3.8 and x5460 on 4.0. Not by 1-3 fps, but by 15-25 fps with my GTX 970. Even with old GTX 560ti i saw noticable improvements.
> 
> Also USB 3,0 difference is huge. PCI-e 2.0 is enaugh for everything except maby 2 x titan X


LOL, my final comments are #1 my friend got over 60 FPS in GTA V in 4K with his x5470 overclock. #2 Here's a vid of his he made doing 4k gaming with the x5470. Enjoy the show!


----------



## smak420

well in one hand i agree with you guys. I had same attitude couple months ago. I OC both my x5460 to 4.0 and q9550 e0 to 3.8, had Corsair 4x2gb 800 cl4 ram, GTX 560 ti.

Enjoying overclocking it, even with really low voltages and temperatures, with good cooler master v8 cooler.

having over 60 fps in GTA V does not mean anything if you have microstuttering and big FPS drops. I had with my xeon also over 60 FPS, but sometimes dips under 10 









I have both setups people...high end OC'd 775 and sandybridge i5 OC.

I dont say is bad, just saying is old. Buying DELL motherboard or something that's not P45 is wasting of money for xeons, because you CANT overclock. By overclock i mean stabile with fine voltage tuning, GTL's, vtt, pll, dram, strap etc...not just noobis raising FSB

second thing. Motherboards that are almost 10 years old, chokes, condensators, etc. can die anytime.

775 is legendary socket, for me is still favourite. Lot's of fun with tweaking it and oc.

Only problem is that i spend too much money on used motherboards that are 6 generations old.

Everything is nice, fast, OC like champ....and one day you wake up and is not working anymore...lol

btw that #1 friend of you is lying, if you want i can put my GTX 970 on x5460 4.0 and than on i5 2500k 4.7 and show you comparison. That video you show, and GTA V video he put is game start with lot of prerecorded sceenes that are horrible for benchmarking..let me see him driving in city how he have 2 GTX 980 ti in SLI lol.
Dude dont forget i have that system too...and X5460 4.2 bottleneck my GTX 970 in 1080p and 2k. 4K is maby less demanding on CPU..but still

having x5470 on 4,5 ghz require at least 1.45 vcore, 2.1 on ram, 1.35 vtt and huge voltage on NB.....you think that system will last?







sure..month, two...a year

than will be posting here "help with my BSOD, my system wont post etc..

to make long story short...xeon 771 hack is for people who have good 775 p45 or p35 motherboard, decent cooling and PSU, than is ok to buy chip for max 40$-50$. Buying used 775 motherboards? wasting of money!

i wanted to get x58 motherboard and 6 core xeon. Beast maschine! but if mobo die im screwed..

now you have TONS of P67, Z77 motherboards for little money and cheap i5 processors

go sniff around sites what people selling, you can be surprised what people selling for low prices. I got my friend Asrock fatality p67 motherboard and i3 chip for 70$...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I had a watercooled 5GHz 2500K+290X PC not long ago as well...just saying. And I know how to hunt for deals...check my sig rig. Also, I can get motherboard, an X5470, and 4GB of RAM for under $100 Canadian, any day of the week, without even looking for deals and just hitting up Ebay and "buy it now". Also, 1155 quads are usually well over $100 Canadian by themselves, without a board or RAM. You would HAVE to find a decent deal on one. If you're talking just plain scoring deals, I've seen 775+quad+RAM setups go for < $50 in local classifieds. It's all relative...


----------



## smak420

at the end, is all about for what and how you using your PC









that link above, youtube, where guy using 2 x GTX 980 ti in SLI on X5470 setup is kinda hilarious... Spending that money on GPU's on something that will be used (i assume is 780, 790 or 680 chipset, or even hacked p45 chipset)..

1000 usd gpu's on 200 usd max setup...i call that unbalanced

But hey, maby im wrong...at the end, prices are determined by supply and demand rule.

Prices at my place (Croatia EU) used stuff

Gigabyte EP45 60$-90$
DFI p45 60-70$
P5Q-pro 50-60$
P5Q-deluxe 80$
x5470, x5460,e5450,q9650 etc.. from 60$-90$
4x2 gb ddr2 (some generic cheap junk, not high end)- 50$

good P67. Z77 motherboard -80$-120$
i5 2500k - less than 100$, i7 2600k can be found 150$
8gb ddr3 - 30$ NEW with warranty

and if you really on budget...just plain non k i5 2400 and h61 motherboard can be found arround 110-130$. If you lucky, maby with 2x2 ddr3

xeon hack 771 is good only if you have good 775 motherboard (not dell generic ****sl lol), but good minimum 8 phases voltage control, detailed bios for OC...ASUS, gigabyte or DFI P45 chipset for cheap.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I think what it boils down to is spending more money equals more performance...I think we are all well aware of that. Anyway, you can say it's pointless all you want, doesn't mean other people are going to feel the same way.


----------



## TheProfiteer

The cheapness factor definitely keeps this mod in the game right now. But I don't know if you guys remember when this mod first hit 2 years ago. Jesus Christ, p45 boards were selling on eBay for like $120 usd all day long.


----------



## Drackula2000

I can get a Gateway for 30 with a g33mo5 and an x5460 pre-installed. It's a Foxconn so I can bios mod it. Put 8 gigs of ram and give my quad to my mom sounds like a fair deal?


----------



## linuxfanatic

Anyone got a Foxconn/Dell DG33M06 to work with a Xeon?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> well in one hand i agree with you guys. I had same attitude couple months ago. I OC both my x5460 to 4.0 and q9550 e0 to 3.8, had Corsair 4x2gb 800 cl4 ram, GTX 560 ti.
> 
> Enjoying overclocking it, even with really low voltages and temperatures, with good cooler master v8 cooler.
> 
> having over 60 fps in GTA V does not mean anything if you have microstuttering and big FPS drops. I had with my xeon also over 60 FPS, but sometimes dips under 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have both setups people...high end OC'd 775 and sandybridge i5 OC.
> 
> I dont say is bad, just saying is old. Buying DELL motherboard or something that's not P45 is wasting of money for xeons, because you CANT overclock. By overclock i mean stabile with fine voltage tuning, GTL's, vtt, pll, dram, strap etc...not just noobis raising FSB
> 
> second thing. Motherboards that are almost 10 years old, chokes, condensators, etc. can die anytime.
> 
> 775 is legendary socket, for me is still favourite. Lot's of fun with tweaking it and oc.
> 
> Only problem is that i spend too much money on used motherboards that are 6 generations old.
> 
> Everything is nice, fast, OC like champ....and one day you wake up and is not working anymore...lol
> 
> btw that #1 friend of you is lying, if you want i can put my GTX 970 on x5460 4.0 and than on i5 2500k 4.7 and show you comparison. That video you show, and GTA V video he put is game start with lot of prerecorded sceenes that are horrible for benchmarking..let me see him driving in city how he have 2 GTX 980 ti in SLI lol.
> Dude dont forget i have that system too...and X5460 4.2 bottleneck my GTX 970 in 1080p and 2k. 4K is maby less demanding on CPU..but still
> 
> having x5470 on 4,5 ghz require at least 1.45 vcore, 2.1 on ram, 1.35 vtt and huge voltage on NB.....you think that system will last?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure..month, two...a year
> 
> than will be posting here "help with my BSOD, my system wont post etc..
> 
> to make long story short...xeon 771 hack is for people who have good 775 p45 or p35 motherboard, decent cooling and PSU, than is ok to buy chip for max 40$-50$. Buying used 775 motherboards? wasting of money!
> 
> i wanted to get x58 motherboard and 6 core xeon. Beast maschine! but if mobo die im screwed..
> 
> now you have TONS of P67, Z77 motherboards for little money and cheap i5 processors
> 
> go sniff around sites what people selling, you can be surprised what people selling for low prices. I got my friend Asrock fatality p67 motherboard and i3 chip for 70$...


I'll let you tell Laithan he's lying about his specs. Here's the page where his stuff is posted. BTW,he's not likely to ask for help with a bsod since he's helping write bios mods for cards like your own. (I think he can handle his own...)







read his forum,maybe U will see what I mean. http://www.overclock.net/t/1547699/790i-ultra-nvidia-chipset-anyone-else-still-rockin-in-2015-edit-2016-overclocking-gaming/10 Edit: For anyone else interested, here's his new build vs his old build. e5-1650(xeon 6 core WITH HT on socket 2011) vs x5470 (xeon WITHOUT HT on 775 platform) notice the increase physics,but not that much in graphics or overall?? FYI,he did the new build because of a cooling issue,NOT a platform issue.







http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8002021/fs/7540142#


----------



## smak420

As i said....is all about how you using your PC









if you use it for "syntetic benchmarking" to show off on forums, than i agree. Scores in aida64 are not so relevant..

Having x5470 on 1.55v even on high end watercooling is suicide run. I know i kill them few









Is ok for fun, but for some serious work besides gaming and pointless torture of hardware for benchmarking ...

Look i have few systems here, and im happy to do bench in RL applications

Q9650, x5460, i can borrow or **** it, ill buy x5470 on P5Q3 deluxe

having 2 GTX 980 on 775 socket is hilarious and enormous bottleneck. I try TITAN on my i5 2500k on 4.4 and i needed to raise it to 4.7 to remove it


----------



## Revhead

Loving this conversation, how passionate everyone is.
Like I said, it's all about the fun factor - how fast you can make it go (not how fast it is compared with later tech).
Giddyup!

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## oskid

Can I run Windows 10 64bit with Xeon x5460 SLANP ? Does Win10 support this cpu ?


----------



## smak420

ofc you can


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Loving this conversation, how passionate everyone is.
> Like I said, it's all about the fun factor - how fast you can make it go (not how fast it is compared with later tech).
> Giddyup!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


ROTFL, yeah well, U know... I got 160.00 burning a hole in my pocket,and can't find a suitable newer class quad or hex core build (I want HT) Is part of the reason I think his i5 2500 is a waste to brag about. It's a quad without Hyper.Still only 4 threads.Granted it DOES handle more in a more effecient way,but so do 2 980ti's.As long as the board handles the sli,and the cpu meets the demand,no complaints.Is why I can't see spending 165.00& up for an i5 board&cpu,when for half that I can have a board,e5450,and possibly a quad to throw into something else that comes along.(a bunch of these boards R going with q6600 range cpu's already in them) Sooo,I have to let it burn,hope nothing comes up that needs it,and try to add to it to get enough to go with a better,newer class xeon.


----------



## smak420

schuck6566, can i ask what you doing with your PC? Gaming or something more serious?


----------



## george201011

ok me too running win 10 in ga g31mes2l and xeon x5460 mooded but in win 7 i dont have errors...... in win 10 after a fresh install and updating or watever i have memory errors or irq no less and equal......uhhh ...and some problems whit torrent files incomplete downloads resolved with hash cheks but ussles on installing downloaded apps.......uhhh....i try copy paste some event log .....can u help me or someone ? .....did mem test and was ok....
Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
Date: 11/4/2016 3:52:06 PM
Event ID: 41
Task Category: (63)
Level: Critical
Keywords: (70368744177664),(2)
User: SYSTEM
Computer: DESKTOP-IQV2UG9
Description:
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
Event Xml:

41
3
1
63
0
0x8000400000000002

1100

System
DESKTOP-IQV2UG9

26
0x5003
0xfffff58010804000
0x73d
0x42c7000b9d2
0
0
0

or

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting
Date: 11/4/2016 3:52:12 PM
Event ID: 1001
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: DESKTOP-IQV2UG9
Description:
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000001a (0x0000000000005003, 0xfffff58010804000, 0x000000000000073d, 0x0000042c7000b9d2). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 4363931e-4ba3-44b2-898e-058077c3072e.
Event Xml:

1001
0
2
0
0
0x80000000000000

1112

System
DESKTOP-IQV2UG9

0x0000001a (0x0000000000005003, 0xfffff58010804000, 0x000000000000073d, 0x0000042c7000b9d2)
C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP
4363931e-4ba3-44b2-898e-058077c3072e

this is bad RAM .......or bad mooding? or win 10 not for x5460???


----------



## smak420

run memtest


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> schuck6566, can i ask what you doing with your PC? Gaming or something more serious?


I don't do much with them. A few games,web browsing,burn a few dvd's.I'm not heavy usage. No video edits,ect. LOL, I'm a simple kinda guy,my needs are few. Long as Geralt has no problems,I'm happy.


----------



## oskid

I have same problem as george201011 has with my x5460 and evga nForce 650i Ultra that's why I asked about win10 support for old xeons.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oskid*
> 
> I have same problem as george201011 has with my x5460 and evga nForce 650i Ultra that's why I asked about win10 support for old xeons.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george201011*
> 
> ok me too running win 10 in ga g31mes2l and xeon x5460 mooded but in win 7 i dont have errors...... in win 10 after a fresh install and updating or watever i have memory errors or irq no less and equal......uhhh ...and some problems whit torrent files incomplete downloads resolved with hash cheks but ussles on installing downloaded apps.......uhhh....i try copy paste some event log .....can u help me or someone ? .....did mem test and was ok....
> Log Name: System
> Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
> Date: 11/4/2016 3:52:06 PM
> Event ID: 41
> Task Category: (63)
> Level: Critical
> Keywords: (70368744177664),(2)
> User: SYSTEM
> Computer: DESKTOP-IQV2UG9
> Description:
> The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
> Event Xml:
> 
> 41
> 3
> 1
> 63
> 0
> 0x8000400000000002
> 
> 1100
> 
> System
> DESKTOP-IQV2UG9
> 
> 26
> 0x5003
> 0xfffff58010804000
> 0x73d
> 0x42c7000b9d2
> 0
> 0
> 0
> 
> or
> 
> Log Name: System
> Source: Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting
> Date: 11/4/2016 3:52:12 PM
> Event ID: 1001
> Task Category: None
> Level: Error
> Keywords: Classic
> User: N/A
> Computer: DESKTOP-IQV2UG9
> Description:
> The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000001a (0x0000000000005003, 0xfffff58010804000, 0x000000000000073d, 0x0000042c7000b9d2). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 4363931e-4ba3-44b2-898e-058077c3072e.
> Event Xml:
> 
> 1001
> 0
> 2
> 0
> 0
> 0x80000000000000
> 
> 1112
> 
> System
> DESKTOP-IQV2UG9
> 
> 0x0000001a (0x0000000000005003, 0xfffff58010804000, 0x000000000000073d, 0x0000042c7000b9d2)
> C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP
> 4363931e-4ba3-44b2-898e-058077c3072e
> 
> this is bad RAM .......or bad mooding? or win 10 not for x5460???


May also be an issue with the ANNIVERSARY update for Windows10 installing. took over 2 months before it finally got everything the way Microsoft wanted it and it would install. Sometimes it would seem to install,then fail in the restart.Meanwhile it was in the background trying to install every time the comp got re=booted.







As for the xeon's and Windows 10 working together with nvidia gpu, 
 EDIT: Sorry, Just realized U meant the 650i hipset, I looked quick & mistook it for the 650ti video card. My bad!


----------



## Revhead

My new L5430 based server is humming along. Serving media to 2 x WDTV units and handling DNS and DHCP for my local network. Using Amahi which sits on top of Fedora 23 headless install.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## smak420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> May also be an issue with the ANNIVERSARY update for Windows10 installing. took over 2 months before it finally got everything the way Microsoft wanted it and it would install. Sometimes it would seem to install,then fail in the restart.Meanwhile it was in the background trying to install every time the comp got re=booted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the xeon's and Windows 10 working together with nvidia gpu,
> EDIT: Sorry, Just realized U meant the 650i hipset, I looked quick & mistook it for the 650ti video card. My bad!


Dude do you really need 1,395 vcore on E5450 e0 chip to run 434 FSB? that's seems really high...


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> Dude do you really need 1,395 vcore on E5450 e0 chip to run 434 FSB? that's seems really high...


it's the vdroop on this p35 chipset from gigabyte(no vline control) U can see how it drops when under load in this shot.







when underload, it's actually less then max recomended for the cpu.And that's @ a %30 overclock # of Cores 4
Processor Base Frequency 3.00 GHz
Cache 12 MB L2
Bus Speed 1333 MHz FSB
FSB Parity Yes
TDP 80 W
VID Voltage Range 0.850V-1.3500V U can see it drops down to 1.328 under load.


----------



## nolascos

I need 1,365v on a e5450 e0 to get full stable at 3,9ghz, and more than 1,4v to get it to 4ghz


----------



## smak420

That's why i recommend few post's above good motherboard (expencive used)

On Asus P5Q3 Deluxe (16 phase voltage regulation), fine GTL 0/2, GTL 1/3 tuning, VTT... i manage to lower my vcore on Q9550 e0, X5460 and E5450 way less than on Gigabyte EP35-DS3R

i got 4.0 stabile on all chips (by mean stabile i mean 12h Prime95 Blend and no random BSODS) under 1.32v and tempreratures under 70C with good cooling. Also that board have NB GTL that is crucial for FSB above 450.

Generic boards are not worth for this mod, because this chips on stock are destroyed even with basic 1155 pentiums and celerons in most cases, due of their instructions and new tehnologies.


----------



## shhek0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> That's why i recommend few post's above good motherboard (expencive used)
> 
> On Asus P5Q3 Deluxe (16 phase voltage regulation), fine GTL 0/2, GTL 1/3 tuning, VTT... i manage to lower my vcore on Q9550 e0, X5460 and E5450 way less than on Gigabyte EP35-DS3R
> 
> i got 4.0 stabile on all chips (by mean stabile i mean 12h Prime95 Blend and no random BSODS) under 1.32v and tempreratures under 70C with good cooling. Also that board have NB GTL that is crucial for FSB above 450.
> 
> Generic boards are not worth for this mod, because this chips on stock are destroyed even with basic 1155 pentiums and celerons in most cases, due of their instructions and new tehnologies.


From E2180 to x5460 for 25$.. even on a p35 board i would say the difference is pretty much night and day though this is subjective of course- i managed to get 9 years from the E2180 and just switched it recently- for my need even the x5460 on stock would get me another 2-3 years and i am even gaming the newest games( some very low settings, some high as i am playing on a 1280x1024.. would probably even wait for the adoption of the 4k














)


----------



## schuck6566

Ummm,Did U notice my temps? Just curious,cause U made the point of being under 70C. @ 4.0,and I'm under 60C @ 3.91,and under [email protected] 3.95 stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> That's why i recommend few post's above good motherboard (expencive used)
> 
> On Asus P5Q3 Deluxe (16 phase voltage regulation), fine GTL 0/2, GTL 1/3 tuning, VTT... i manage to lower my vcore on Q9550 e0, X5460 and E5450 way less than on Gigabyte EP35-DS3R
> 
> i got 4.0 stabile on all chips (by mean stabile i mean 12h Prime95 Blend and no random BSODS) under 1.32v and tempreratures under 70C with good cooling. Also that board have NB GTL that is crucial for FSB above 450.
> 
> Generic boards are not worth for this mod, because this chips on stock are destroyed even with basic 1155 pentiums and celerons in most cases, due of their instructions and new tehnologies.


But then we get alot of peeps in here trying to breathe new life into their OEM machine's. Dell,& HP both have a bunch of boards that support this mod,& when U compare the price of a used Q9650 to a used e5450, I'd pay the extra 3 dollars for a cpu adaptor strip.The q9650(same specs as e5450 basicly) is 3X's as much for the same speed. OR if the board supported core2extremes, the x5470 is $38.00 and 3.33GHz, compared to the QX9650 that's $95.00 and up @ 3.00GHz.That was 1 of the better things about this mod. Half if not more of the people who do it wouldn't bother if the cpu cost MORE then a 775 socket processor. It depends on what we can afford @ the time. Of course if your board has a 1600fsb, you COULD always fork out $215.00 for a used qx9770 @3.2Ghz ,orrrr go with a x5470 @ 3.33GHz for about $40.00-$45.00 with sticker price included. It's all in what U can swing.


----------



## TheQuentincc

Hello, I have bought an E5420 to fit in my P5K premium (P35 chipset) so I managed to overclock it to 480MHz of FSB but I can't go further, I think the CPU is not the problem because I've the same issue on my Q6600, I look at the bios and I have 4 setting that I don't know how to use it, the 4 setting are the CPU and MB GTL (I can change the ratio) and the two others are CPU and MB clock Skew (where I can change the latency in ps), so I ear that settings are the key to go further than 500MHz of FSB.
I have already looked about it on internet but I only find "how to use" GTL, but I dont know where and how to find the VTT voltage, so tried all settings to find the "best", but for the clock skew i'm totally in trouble.
I hope someone will help me


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheQuentincc*
> 
> Hello, I have bought an E5420 to fit in my P5K premium (P35 chipset) so I managed to overclock it to 480MHz of FSB but I can't go further, I think the CPU is not the problem because I've the same issue on my Q6600, I look at the bios and I have 4 setting that I don't know how to use it, the 4 setting are the CPU and MB GTL (I can change the ratio) and the two others are CPU and MB clock Skew (where I can change the latency in ps), so I ear that settings are the key to go further than 500MHz of FSB.
> I have already looked about it on internet but I only find "how to use" GTL, but I dont know where and how to find the VTT voltage, so tried all settings to find the "best", but for the clock skew i'm totally in trouble.
> I hope someone will help me


It's beyond me, but here's a place that seems to describe the settings & usage fairly well. A detailed description of it is about halfway down the page. Hope it helps.







http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/602375-P5K-Q6600-CPU-NB-Clock-Skews


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheQuentincc*
> 
> Hello, I have bought an E5420 to fit in my P5K premium (P35 chipset) so I managed to overclock it to 480MHz of FSB but I can't go further, I think the CPU is not the problem because I've the same issue on my Q6600, I look at the bios and I have 4 setting that I don't know how to use it, the 4 setting are the CPU and MB GTL (I can change the ratio) and the two others are CPU and MB clock Skew (where I can change the latency in ps), so I ear that settings are the key to go further than 500MHz of FSB.
> I have already looked about it on internet but I only find "how to use" GTL, but I dont know where and how to find the VTT voltage, so tried all settings to find the "best", but for the clock skew i'm totally in trouble.
> I hope someone will help me


That's a pretty decent overclock for that chip. I doubt you'll get it much further though. The rest is reading and trial and error. No one can tell you how to do it - all setups are different.


----------



## samuel83

please help

What microcode should be to clear the message "Unknown CPU is detected, BIOS updating is required to unleash its full power! Press F1 to continue."

Asus P5Q motherboard bios 2209- was E8400 (775) currently loaded Xeon e5450 (771) - of course, the computer is running at 100%

Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samuel83*
> 
> please help
> 
> What microcode should be to clear the message "Unknown CPU is detected, BIOS updating is required to unleash its full power! Press F1 to continue."
> 
> Asus P5Q motherboard bios 2209- was E8400 (775) currently loaded Xeon e5450 (771) - of course, the computer is running at 100%
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help


Check post @ 10365 and onward,the bios there may be of help.







Or go here for directions on modding your bios and adding the code. http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/







Oh heck, if you have trouble,here's the basic p5q 2209 bios with the e5450 code added.

P5Q-ASUS-2209modified.zip 714k .zip file


----------



## samuel83

schuck6566 - after installing your bios from zip. file further is "error 10 seconds"


----------



## bwins

Hi guys.
Please help me.
I have Xeon L5420 & Asus P5G41T M LX3 . Which CPU temperature is correct ?







Thanks.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwins*
> 
> Hi guys.
> Please help me.
> I have Xeon L5420 & Asus P5G41T M LX3 . Which CPU temperature is correct ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


45nm Xeon Quad-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
E7440, E7430, E7420 90°C
L7445 80°C
X54xx series 85°C
E54xx series 85°C
L5408 95°C
L5430, L5420, L5410 70°C
X33xx 95°C
L3360 90°C
X33xx series 95°C
L3360 90°C Note that your cpu has a tjmax of 70degrees C, Coretemp goes by 100degrees C, U need to open settings and offset temps by -30 degrees. NEGATIVE 30! That will give an accurate reading in coretemp.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samuel83*
> 
> schuck6566 - after installing your bios from zip. file further is "error 10 seconds"


Can U reflash the original bios from asus? And did U possibly ck out the other bios' I sent U to see? The 1 I posted is for the straight plain Asus P5Q. no pro,premium,deluxe,,ect,ect,. I don't know If they require a different bios(most likely yes) So U may want to try the other or add the code (delidded link has a folder with cpu codes) Here's the 2 codes for your xeon from the files found @ delidded link. cpu0001067a_plat00000011_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin
cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin Download from delidded,and add to proper bios,if I gave the wrong 1. (U stated P5Q,I identified as Asus P5Q modified because the xeon was added.) As for "error 10 seconds", no clue.U R giving too little info to even begin tracking down.That's why I suggested reflashing with Asus bios. (BTW,it was windows 8.1 ver. bios that was modified,U didn't say what U were running,so went with latest.)


----------



## samuel83

I loaded bios original Asus 2209 for Windows 7 64 bit and further error is 10 seconds. processor is SLASB. Bios is setup as the default setting


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samuel83*
> 
> I loaded bios original Asus 2209 for Windows 7 64 bit and further error is 10 seconds. processor is SLASB. Bios is setup as the default setting


I've looked all over,and can NOT find a "10 seconds error" or "Error is 10 seconds" anywhere. closest I find is a beep code The P6X58D-E uses an AMI bios, here are the beep codes.
(Asus board,Ami bios)
1 short DRAM refresh failure
2 short Parity circuit failure
3 short Base 64K RAM failure
4 short System timer failure
5 short Process failure
6 short Keyboard controller Gate A20 error
7 short Virtual mode exception error
8 short Display memory Read/Write test failure
9 short ROM BIOS checksum failure
10 short CMOS shutdown Read/Write error
11 short Cache Memory error
1 long, 3 short Conventional/Extended memory failure
1 long, 8 short Display/Retrace test failed
Note 10 short = CMOS read/write error so it shutdown. Try pulling the battery to wipe the save cmos settings.


----------



## samuel83

error is

Unknown CPU is detected, BIOS updating is required to unleash its full power! and then is 10 seconds countdown or Press F1 to continue a

When I press F1 or wait 10 seconds the computer starts up

I want to remove this message


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samuel83*
> 
> error is
> 
> Unknown CPU is detected, BIOS updating is required to unleash its full power! and then is 10 seconds countdown or Press F1 to continue a
> 
> When I press F1 or wait 10 seconds the computer starts up
> 
> I want to remove this message


Ok, 1st. it's the asus p5q board, not pro or premium,ect,RIGHT?


----------



## samuel83

yes this is ASUS P5Q


----------



## schuck6566

Ok, Here's the 2209 bios for Windows 7 64bit with the e5450 xeon code added. AFTER you flash the bios, RESET the cmos so the bios will detect the new CPU! (move the jumper/short the jumper to clear cmos, then replace) Then restart comp.Edit: attachment removed.


----------



## samuel83

Unfortunately, the same


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samuel83*
> 
> Unfortunately, the same


In the cpu-z shots U posted, it's showing the e5450, but listing as x5450 with the CO revision.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samuel83*
> 
> Unfortunately, the same


Ok, here's the bios with both sets of e5450 codes added.(slanq & slbbm) gives you codes for stepping EO or CO so if a mistake was made identifing the cpu,you'll be covered with the right code being there anyway. Same deal, Flash the bios, if it says new cpu detected unlock for full effect ect,ect, then turn off. Reset cmos,and restart. If it STILL gives that after a reset or 2,I don't know what 2 tell ya.The codes are here,maybe somebody else here can help.

P5Q-ASUS-2209modified2.zip 717k .zip file


----------



## schuck6566

passmark run with newer HDD and achi settings instead of legacy ide (drive is detected as scsi)

From 1600 to 2000's.


----------



## samuel83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> In the cpu-z shots U posted, it's showing the e5450, but listing as x5450 with the CO revision.
> Ok, here's the bios with both sets of e5450 codes added.(slanq & slbbm) gives you codes for stepping EO or CO so if a mistake was made identifing the cpu,you'll be covered with the right code being there anyway. Same deal, Flash the bios, if it says new cpu detected unlock for full effect ect,ect, then turn off. Reset cmos,and restart. If it STILL gives that after a reset or 2,I don't know what 2 tell ya.The codes are here,maybe somebody else here can help.
> 
> P5Q-ASUS-2209modified2.zip 717k .zip file


is OK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









THANK:thumb:


----------



## besttt

x5470 at 4.240mhz


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> x5470 at 4.240mhz


LOL, I spent the day earlier this week trying to get my x5470 to clock decent on here. could NOT get stable above 3.6,and that was iffy. I REALLY think the cpu was abused before I got it.(I refused to pump over 1.48 into it to try for complete stable @ 3.6.was running upper 60's to 70 with my AIO water cooling @ that volts.& I tried lower also)







That's when I said screw it & went back to the e5450!


----------



## AgentKGB

Hello, all.

I'm looking into 771 modded systems for my kids.

I was gifted a P5Q Pro Turbo motherboard.

Is it better to get another one of those and use DDR2 or is it better to get, say, two P5P43TDs so I can use DDR3?

I did some looking around and another P5Q Pro Turbo mobo goes for about $100 CDN but I could get two P5P43TD motherboards for that.

I did a search but I can't find a pre-modded P5P43TD bios in this thread. The closest I found is someone linking to a P5P43TD Pro bios.

I did find the P5Q Pro Turbo pre-modded bioses, and thank you in advance to the people who did that.









Appreciate any and all help and have a great weekend all.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgentKGB*
> 
> Hello, all.
> 
> I'm looking into 771 modded systems for my kids.
> 
> I was gifted a P5Q Pro Turbo motherboard.
> 
> Is it better to get another one of those and use DDR2 or is it better to get, say, two P5P43TDs so I can use DDR3?
> 
> I did some looking around and another P5Q Pro Turbo mobo goes for about $100 CDN but I could get two P5P43TD motherboards for that.
> 
> I did a search but I can't find a pre-modded P5P43TD bios in this thread. The closest I found is someone linking to a P5P43TD Pro bios.
> 
> I did find the P5Q Pro Turbo pre-modded bioses, and thank you in advance to the people who did that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate any and all help and have a great weekend all.


Ok,here's my opinion's,and a bios if U decide to go with the P5P43TD(removed celeron& pentium duals,replaced with "If you're trying to add LGA 771 Xeon support to an LGA 775 motherboard, this is the recommended file to download. It will allow you to not only add the LGA 771 Xeon microcode to your BIOS, but you can also update your processor's similar LGA 775 microcode (which is probably a good idea).
Contains microcode for all Core 2 Duo and later desktop processors (no Pentium 4 or mobile support).And Contains microcode for all LGA 771 Xeon processors (except older Pentium 4 based 50xx models)") The DDR3 used with the 775 socket boards can be tricky to find nowadays. It tended to run @ a higher stock voltage. for example,the board mentioned has recomended ram & most is between 1.65 & @ least 1.8 volts. (some 2.0,very few @ 1.5) Todays ram is stock voltage @ 1.5 and some is 1.35v. So U need to look,and may be cheaper buying used.(I see some 4 & 8Gb kits for $20-30 U.S.D on ebay) While my DDR2 8GB (4X2GB) DDR2 PC2-8500 GSkill 1066Mhz Desktop Computer Memory PC Ram cost me $61.00 after shipping used. I'd personally probably go with the pair of P5P43TD's then sell the P5Q if the person who gave it 2 U doesn't mind to pay for the Ram,CPU's,stickers,ect. Could be a win/win. Just my view. And here's the bios attached for the P5P43TD if anyone needs it,Xeon and Core2D & later processor's only supported in mod!









P5P43TD-ASUS-0511modified.zip 572k .zip file


----------



## schuck6566

Well, I got the bid on newer equipment. U.S. $170.00 after shipping, http://www.ebay.com/itm/131994448303 and previously purchased 2x4Gb DDR3 for an aborted 790i build(U.S. $21.80 with shipping) So, new build will be i7-2600,8Gb ram,ASRock B75M-GL mobo. and what looks like a rather generic cooler. Total cost just under U.S. $195.00







Will keep the xeon and board for now,just gonna have to switch to a crappier vid card on it.(probably the hd5770 that came with my dell) Will post new passmark run with the hd5770 when I get them switched.probably wont be 4 a week or so with the holiday coming up about same time as delivery.







Respect to everyone,and will keep ck'n in here to see what's up.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I just ordered a T3500 motherboard and Xeon W3565 for about $65...just need RAM and SSD now. Still have an e5430 though that needs a cheap board...any suggestions?


----------



## smak420

LOL, I spent the day earlier this week trying to get my x5470 to clock decent on here. could NOT get stable above 3.6,and that was iffy. I REALLY think the cpu was abused before I got it.(I refused to pump over 1.48 into it to try for complete stable @ 3.6.was running upper 60's to 70 with my AIO water cooling @ that volts.& I tried lower also)







That's when I said screw it & went back to the e5450!







[/quote]

what is your VTT. There is no need on x5470 for that high voltage. VTT and NB is what you have to adjust. I tried lot of xeons on P45 chipsets, and none of them needed more than 1.38v (c0 rev,) e0 need lot less.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> LOL, I spent the day earlier this week trying to get my x5470 to clock decent on here. could NOT get stable above 3.6,and that was iffy. I REALLY think the cpu was abused before I got it.(I refused to pump over 1.48 into it to try for complete stable @ 3.6.was running upper 60's to 70 with my AIO water cooling @ that volts.& I tried lower also)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's when I said screw it & went back to the e5450!


what is your VTT. There is no need on x5470 for that high voltage. VTT and NB is what you have to adjust. I tried lot of xeons on P45 chipsets, and none of them needed more than 1.38v (c0 rev,) e0 need lot less.[/quote]







I have the p35 chipset for the xeon build that suffers from vdroop.(no load line comp) LOL, we had this talk earlier....







somewhere back around here---> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/10690#post_25623899


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I just ordered a T3500 motherboard and Xeon W3565 for about $65...just need RAM and SSD now. Still have an e5430 though that needs a cheap board...any suggestions?


OMG! I was looking @ those systems! http://www.ebay.com/itm/152310681064?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT and the HP workstations http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-Workstation-Z400-320GB-Intel-Xeon-W3550-3-06GHz-2GB-Read-Full-Ad-/262712708215?hash=item3d2ae5cc77:gbkAAOSw44BYI7qn I figured it would give a nice little base sysytem, with hex core with hyper threading! LOL, great minds. Reason I didn't get 1 was the shipping. (ending prices seem to be between 150& 200 before shipping)







Worth it for board,cpu,psu,case,memory,and a quadro card U can dump on someone else,as long as ya have the initial investment.


----------



## Cid67

Why can I not get this dang thing above 3.33GHz ? lol
I keep bumping up the cpu & fsb voltages but it sits @ 3.33
I'm obviously doin something wrong.. (not a overclocker lol)


----------



## Drackula2000

Well boys I might not be in the club much longer. I found a Dell optiplex 9010 i7 8gb ram dual 7570's for $10 at a thrift store today







can't beat it. I may be selling a 5460 soon.


----------



## smak420

is that 1155 socket?? if it is, enjoy







even at stock you will blow away 771 chips heavy oc'd. That's what im talking about all time....for funny price


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cid67*
> 
> Why can I not get this dang thing above 3.33GHz ? lol
> I keep bumping up the cpu & fsb voltages but it sits @ 3.33
> I'm obviously doin something wrong.. (not a overclocker lol)


Ok,do U have the memory unlinked so you can change the FSB speed? **FSB & Memorv Config**
FSB - Memory Clock Mode: [unlinked]
FSB - Memory Ratio:
FSB (QDR), MHz: [****] 1400
Actual FSB (QDR), MHz: **** 1400 <---- This would give the 5470 a modest OC of 3.5GHz to start with. FSB divided by 4 = 350 350 X 10 = 3500MHz or 3.5Ghz http://www.overclock.net/t/311814/evga-790i-ultra-overclocking-guide/420 <--- might help some.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drackula2000*
> 
> Well boys I might not be in the club much longer. I found a Dell optiplex 9010 i7 8gb ram dual 7570's for $10 at a thrift store today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't beat it. I may be selling a 5460 soon.


ROTFL, That's just wrong. $10.00??? The cpu goes for $125.00 on ebay. Well,Happy Holiday!


----------



## Drackula2000

Yes it is 1155 from what I can tell. Gotta look deeper. I had the biggest grin. My jaw about hit the floor when they said $10, granted they also had a pentium 3 tower. And 2 vosotro 400's with G33mo2's. Even my wife who knows little about computers said yeah that's a crazy deal. I wish I could take off work to build it into my rig









Update: Shoved the mobo into my main case cause my 6950 was so long I'd have to remove the only drive cage. Found out the power button and front USB and audio connections are proprietary so I'm going to have to mod that to get it working right. Sadly the Gpu covers the USB 3.0 connector. I am debating moving it to the bottom pcie slot to make room for it. Not sure what speed it is electrically. At what point will I bottleneck?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drackula2000*
> 
> Yes it is 1155 from what I can tell. Gotta look deeper. I had the biggest grin. My jaw about hit the floor when they said $10, granted they also had a pentium 3 tower. And 2 vosotro 400's with G33mo2's. Even my wife who knows little about computers said yeah that's a crazy deal. I wish I could take off work to build it into my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update: Shoved the mobo into my main case cause my 6950 was so long I'd have to remove the only drive cage. Found out the power button and front USB and audio connections are proprietary so I'm going to have to mod that to get it working right. Sadly the Gpu covers the USB 3.0 connector. I am debating moving it to the bottom pcie slot to make room for it. Not sure what speed it is electrically. At what point will I bottleneck?


Pcie 3.0 here's your manual.







https://www.manualslib.com/manual/687664/Dell-Optiplex-9010.html?page=60#manual <--- Starts about where the bus speed is and next page even says how many cards can be used.


----------



## smak420

Dont bother with PCI-e 3.0....high end cards barley use PCI-e 2.0, maby SLI titan setup will see 2% performace


----------



## linuxfanatic

L5410 is confirmed working on the Asus P5G41TM-LX. I'll upload a pic later when I get linux installed.


----------



## schuck6566

If anyone's using the Evo 212 for their cooling, be very careful with the metal standoffs. I believe I've narrowed the problem with my P5E-VM HDMI board down to damage from my tightening the standoffs/them turning when tightening down the cooler to the cpu. The pics don't show it as well,because of lighting and angle. But U CAN see the gouges in the board.










 The whacked part is,if U go back to Pg.909 or so,U can see where we tried all different possible things that might have been the problem for why it was detecting a new cpu with each boot. Thought I might've shorted the board when the psu cable extension fried,ect,ect, even possibly too much paste,or sticker seating wrong. Well,now with the board totaly wiped clean with alcohol,and NO excess paste,and plastic push pins holding an intel cooler,it won't even post @ all. Won't even beep without ram. ROTFL oh,and now the larger of the 2 onboard coolers gets hot enough 2 burn in minutes of trying to post. Worked beautiful before I went to the evo for better cooling. Live and learn.(They need to include some kind of washer to go between the metal stand off and the board,I made some from constuction paper for the board it's on now)


----------



## RKDxpress

Learned the hard way myself. Plastic washers from hardware store worked.then I wonder if heatsink would be lose so Sanded stands down then checked with micrometer. No more coolmaster for me.


----------



## lucas77

Hey Guys, does anyone know if the bios update for P5KSE has AHCI enabled.
If i were to revert back to stock bios firmware, ahci is available but will not detect my CPU.

Im trying to boot into a ssd (OS Primary) i just obtained and without ahci it does not boot. However, booting up as secondary is possible.

Has anyone been successful with a similar system setup and able to make the ssd boot as primary ?

Thanks

My Rig:

Mobo: Asus P5K SE
CPU: Xeon E5440
OS: Windows 7 64bit


----------



## schuck6566

Ok,if the 1104 ver was working for you before, here it is with the e5440 codes added to it.(deleted codes from 2003&2004).

P5K-SE-1104.xeon5440mod.zip 591k .zip file


----------



## schuck6566

Hey everybody! I'm trying to make 1 area where people can look for a bios for their mod. If you have a bios with the codes added, please feel free to post a copy over HERE---> http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios <

I'm hoping it might actually prove useful and have others posting there also.







P.S. please include a description of bios and codes added. (e.g.,all codes added/updated,e5450 codes added and bios ver if known)


----------



## jblparisi

Can somebody help me modifying a bios for my Shuttle SG41J1 PLUS?

I tried adding microcodes on my own but the PC behaves very slow or crashes when attempting to install Windows.

The CPU in question is a Xeon L5420 .

Thanks in advance


----------



## pipes

I have try this mod with motherboard gigabyte x48 dq6 amd xeon x5492 but my motherboard turn on and turn off at infinit, help!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> I have try this mod with motherboard gigabyte x48 dq6 amd xeon x5492 but my motherboard turn on and turn off at infinit, help!


Intel® X48 Chipset = what your board has. See chipset compat table listed here for an idea of what runs & doesn't.







http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/2/


----------



## schuck6566

Just a BTW, put my GTX950 onto the new board,so had to put a card on the xeon build. I used my hd5770 with 1Gb ram that came with my Dell.(Dell actually charged me 2 upgrade 2 that) ANYWHO, my avg FPS in unigine on high settings,ect,ect,were between 57.9 & 59.9 with my build. With the Vid card being the ONLY hardware replaced,and all nvidia drivers un-installed and amd's given a clean install, I got an average of (drumroll...) 11.9 FPS Never let anyone tell you that the CPU is more important then the GPU! I think this shows that the xeon is still capable of a fair turn out.







y lowest saved was 53.7 FSP with the GTX950.


----------



## shhek0

I was thinking of upgrading to a AMD card soon( rx 480) as i would go for a 1080p monitor( yes in 2016 i know







) and even though there would be a bottleneck is still worth it as the processor clocked to a 4.0GHz is still holding pretty good. ( freesync is wayyy cheaper goddamnit Nvidia)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shhek0*
> 
> I was thinking of upgrading to a AMD card soon( rx 480) as i would go for a 1080p monitor( yes in 2016 i know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and even though there would be a bottleneck is still worth it as the processor clocked to a 4.0GHz is still holding pretty good. ( freesync is wayyy cheaper goddamnit Nvidia)


LOL,Being an Nvidia fan boy somewhat, U may want to know that the gtx 1060 slightly out performs the 480 and is $10 cheaper.







http://www.game-debate.com/gpu/index.php?gid=3738&gid2=3676&compare=radeon-rx-480-gigabyte-g1-gaming-8gb-vs-geforce-gtx-1060-gigabyte-windforce-2x-oc-6gb rx480 in comparison is $259.99 on amazon, and gtx 950 in comparison is on sale for $249.99 on amazon.($20.00 off)


----------



## shhek0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> LOL,Being an Nvidia fan boy somewhat, U may want to know that the gtx 1060 slightly out performs the 480 and is $10 cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.game-debate.com/gpu/index.php?gid=3738&gid2=3676&compare=radeon-rx-480-gigabyte-g1-gaming-8gb-vs-geforce-gtx-1060-gigabyte-windforce-2x-oc-6gb rx480 in comparison is $259.99 on amazon, and gtx 950 in comparison is on sale for $249.99 on amazon.($20.00 off)


Damn the rx 480(GTR edition and MSi) both 8GB are around 330$ in my country the gigabyte 1060 for example si 345







So overpriced. I know that the 1060 is slightly faster however i am not picky about the vision in the game- good gameplay is enough for me. Also the monitor( I really want 144hz and g-sync/freesync experience) would put 150-200$ at least for the g-sync over the freesync monitor. I just found R9 Fury nitro for 320$ might consider this and the upcoming black friday


----------



## lucas77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Ok,if the 1104 ver was working for you before, here it is with the e5440 codes added to it.(deleted codes from 2003&2004).
> 
> P5K-SE-1104.xeon5440mod.zip 591k .zip file


Thanks schucks6566. Hopefully this works. Forgot to add-on that im currently on 1402 firmware.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jblparisi*
> 
> Can somebody help me modifying a bios for my Shuttle SG41J1 PLUS?
> 
> I tried adding microcodes on my own but the PC behaves very slow or crashes when attempting to install Windows.
> 
> The CPU in question is a Xeon L5420 .
> 
> Thanks in advance


Try this. Codes added for all 45mm 771 and 775 Xeons.

sg41p_00_110_update.zip 465k .zip file


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> I have try this mod with motherboard gigabyte x48 dq6 amd xeon x5492 but my motherboard turn on and turn off at infinit, help!


X48 chipset works only with 3xxx Series CPUs, for example 3.0Ghz Xeon X3370. You can't use E5450 etc.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Try this. Codes added for all 45mm 771 and 775 Xeons.
> 
> sg41p_00_110_update.zip 465k .zip file


LOL, I shared the bios to the XEON Microcodes added to socket 775 bios thread.







dangit! We CAN get these things collected in a somewhat seachable area....


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas77*
> 
> Thanks schucks6566. Hopefully this works. Forgot to add-on that im currently on 1402 firmware.


Ok, here's the 1402 beta with the 45nm codes added and updated.









P5K-SE-1402modifiedxeon.zip 592k .zip file


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> LOL, I shared the bios to the XEON Microcodes added to socket 775 bios thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dangit! We CAN get these things collected in a somewhat seachable area....


So if you post a BIOS make sure to include make and model of mobo, revision number of the BIOS and what you've added to the BIOS - that way there's no confusion. Also it might be a better option to add all codes to a BIOS rather than adding specific codes - that way it will have greater functionality down the track?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> So if you post a BIOS make sure to include make and model of mobo, revision number of the BIOS and what you've added to the BIOS - that way there's no confusion. Also it might be a better option to add all codes to a BIOS rather than adding specific codes - that way it will have greater functionality down the track?


I try to make sure the model and ver.# are in the file name, along with posting info about the file e.g."ASUS P5K-SE 1402 beta bios for windows7 64bit, updated 45nm codes and added 45nm codes for 771 xeon's. " I'm slowly learning. And I'm adding all the 45nm xeon codes to all the 1's I do now. Doesn't seem as much call for the 65nm. Is why I specify "45nm xeon codes added." If someone needs a 65, they can ask & U or I will probably help. (I'll do the MMTool based 1's, U can do the rest.







)







The 1's done before I started the thread,I state what code was added(e5450 for example)


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Intel® X48 Chipset = what your board has. See chipset compat table listed here for an idea of what runs & doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/2/


In that list, i can see p965 can support x5000 and my board it's most recently cannot...unbelievable


----------



## Phlogisticted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> modded.zip 547k .zip file


Thank you for sharing this!

It flashed first time to my P5Q SE2 motherboard using the built-in flash utility, and made the "please update your BIOS" message that came up whenever my E5450 was installed go away.


----------



## uncensored

Didn''t know where to ask my question so i'll do it here.i'm new to overclocking so go easy on me please







.
Asus p5k deluxe
X5450
4x2gb corsair xms2 800mhz
650w antec
Gtx 660ti

So i'm trying to overclock my cpu, but when I put my fsb on 400(×9) it always starts to black screen when gaming. I think it is because my ram can't follow(same happens when I put multiplier on x7 and temp stays low) but is there something I can do to up the multiplier cap or up the ramspeed? Would love to get to 4ghz. Like I said pretty new to overclocking so I will probably have done something stupid.


----------



## bufuqu

Sup lads,. sorry if im reposting some help from you.
but i realy require your help for modding my gigabyte board
these are my board specs:
I got the Xeon X5450
Gigabyte G31M-S2C rev.1
chipset P35/G33/G31
Bios Brand: Award vers.v6
CPUID Rev 00010661h
current CPU is an 65nm Intel Celeron 430 @1.80GHz :/
Can anyone help me out?
already noticed that my q-flash is bugged and i cant update the bios. so i got the guide for dos version


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufuqu*
> 
> Sup lads,. sorry if im reposting some help from you.
> but i realy require your help for modding my gigabyte board
> these are my board specs:
> I got the Xeon X5450
> Gigabyte G31M-S2C rev.1
> chipset P35/G33/G31
> Bios Brand: Award vers.v6
> CPUID Rev 00010661h
> current CPU is an 65nm Intel Celeron 430 @1.80GHz :/
> Can anyone help me out?
> already noticed that my q-flash is bugged and i cant update the bios. so i got the guide for dos version


They claim to have a bios to meet your needs here, I make no promices about them.BTW,it's free.







http://tanieprocesory.pl/en/bios2-2/ middle colum,series 3 , GA-G31M-S2C (rev.1.x)


----------



## bufuqu

thanks for the reply,.
i just noticed that i cant use the dos version for some unknown reason i cant format my flash following this instruction with HP USB Disk...
o0







will try one more time with basic q-flash


----------



## bufuqu

thanks for the reply,.
i just noticed that i cant use the dos version for some unknown reason i cant format my flash following this instruction with HP USB Disk...
o0







will try one more time with basic q-flash
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> They claim to have a bios to meet your needs here, I make no promices about them.BTW,it's free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tanieprocesory.pl/en/bios2-2/ middle colum,series 3 , GA-G31M-S2C (rev.1.x)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uncensored*
> 
> Didn''t know where to ask my question so i'll do it here.i'm new to overclocking so go easy on me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Asus p5k deluxe
> X5450
> 4x2gb corsair xms2 800mhz
> 650w antec
> Gtx 660ti
> 
> So i'm trying to overclock my cpu, but when I put my fsb on 400(×9) it always starts to black screen when gaming. I think it is because my ram can't follow(same happens when I put multiplier on x7 and temp stays low) but is there something I can do to up the multiplier cap or up the ramspeed? Would love to get to 4ghz. Like I said pretty new to overclocking so I will probably have done something stupid.


first,have you run mem test and prime 95 to ck stability? System can seem fine and even run test like unigine heaven,passmark,ect. but when you stress it it crashes. get @ LEAST 5-6 hours of prime 95(if thats what U use) stable then worry about tweakin. (most of my minor tweak errors R between 3-4 hours,others vary.) But,the higher U go,the higher your temps are gonna average. especialy with the X5450(120watt draw compared to the e5450 @ 80watt).Have U INCREASED the cpu voltage? Faster/higher cpu speed can need a higher voltage.Increased the FSB voltage? MCH (northbridge) voltage? Increased the voltage to the memory? Changed memory multiplier to bring ram speed closed to rated? These are some possibilities.


----------



## bufuqu

well here is the thing currently im on the old CPU
And when i changed to X5450 it automatically restarts after 1-3 sec when turning on.
I got an good CPU cooler for it as the PSU as well. but it dues not starts. so i cant even get in the bios to change the voltages etc,.
So to make things clear this is first time when im doing such things,.
Ok i got an plan B an old Asus board
P5KPL SE
if there is an micro code for that board i would love to use that one,. :/


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufuqu*
> 
> well here is the thing currently im on the old CPU
> And when i changed to X5450 it automatically restarts after 1-3 sec when turning on.
> I got an good CPU cooler for it as the PSU as well. but it dues not starts. so i cant even get in the bios to change the voltages etc,.
> So to make things clear this is first time when im doing such things,.
> Ok i got an plan B an old Asus board
> P5KPL SE
> if there is an micro code for that board i would love to use that one,. :/


What OS?


----------



## bufuqu

w10 64bit


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufuqu*
> 
> w10 64bit


Well, here's windows 7 64 bit (win 10 wasn't there) P5KPL-SE win7 64 bit modded xeon bios. xeon codes added and C2Dand newer codes updated.(65 & 45 nm)

P5KPL-SE-0701moddifiedxeoncodesadded..zip 550k .zip file


----------



## bufuqu

Well i got the 701v on it currently,. when i change the CPU with the new cooler the Asus dues not react at all as the
Gigabyte at least trys to run,.
so in any case i cant enter in bios on both boards, maybe the x5450 is damaged o0


----------



## bufuqu

if there is someone out there maybe this might help to get my microcode right :/
Got some changes, now the Asus board turns on but nothing on screen, just runs on full speed. I'm still not able to enter the bios.
And I m on W10 64bit. So what are the chances if I install W7 64bit?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufuqu*
> 
> Well i got the 701v on it currently,. when i change the CPU with the new cooler the Asus dues not react at all as the
> Gigabyte at least trys to run,.
> so in any case i cant enter in bios on both boards, maybe the x5450 is damaged o0


Ok,U flashed the bios I posted for this board,restarted the comp,shut down,reset the cmos and restarted still with the q9300 in it first? (The bios I posted WILL support that cpu) If so and it worked,then U know it was basicly a good bios flash. #2 Did you reset the cmos before trying the x5450 cpu's?? The board has to be reset so it can detect the new cpu and apply the correct code for it. #3 Does you x5450 have a sticker,and if so is it on properly? (being just a BIT off line can cover contacts resulting in blank screen @ best in some cases.) I'll include some pics of my x5470 with the sticker to try 2 give an idea. And,probably a dumb question,U did turn the x5450 so it's facing the right direction?(gold tri-angle @ bottom left corner of socket) Note in pic of 2 cpu's that both gold triangles are on bottom left corner but notches on left(socket 771) are 90degrees off from cpu on right(socket 775)



Remember,unless your cpu was moddified,U need to remove the tabs from the socket and the triangle in the bottom left corner reguardless. Will resond when I hear back.


----------



## bufuqu

Thanks for the reply,.

On first when im changing the CPU i toke out the battery for the BIOS to reset,.
When im ready with the X5450 i switch the pins as well for bios to reset, then im turning on, as i mentioned the Asus board now turns on but with black screen, just runs on full speed. After i flashed with your codes.
2. bios reset needs to be made when my q9300 is in it? or when i changed the x5450 when turning on ?
3. The X5450 i got was factory modified without sticker the pins are melted.
Now back with the q9300 and all went on first run.
Triangles on right corner, i thouht maybe my power is to low on first, but i doubt as i got Silver 600W PSU
tested with unplugging other stuffs, only thing was running my GT9800.
Im still thinking to reinstall to the W7 64 to see maybe the W10 dues not like.. ?


----------



## smak420

3. The X5450 i got was factory modified without sticker the *pins are melted.*

i think there is a problem. I got one x5460 modded like that, and it was not working. sticker is the best method


----------



## linuxfanatic

Can someone please mod a Dell Inspiron 545 BIOS to support 65nm Xeons? I installed a 5160 in mine (DG33M06 motherboard) in mine and it works but the multiplier is x6, not x9.


----------



## bufuqu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> 3. The X5450 i got was factory modified without sticker the *pins are melted.*
> 
> i think there is a problem. I got one x5460 modded like that, and it was not working. sticker is the best method


so if i put the sticker on this same cpu might it work? or you changed to a non costum cpu with the sticker?
had you the same issue?


----------



## smak420

once i got x5460 from friend that order 2x from alibaba. Both was with melted soldier over pins, his worked mine does not. Than i order another one, and just put sticker over pins and start up at first.


----------



## Duality92

Hey guys, I currently have a MSI G41M-P26 running an E5420 without any BIOS update, would I benefit from updating my BIOS with the microcode? If so, could one of you kind gents insert it for me? This is the latest BIOS directly from the MSI website.

7592vQB.zip 829k .zip file


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Hey guys, I currently have a MSI G41M-P26 running an E5420 without any BIOS update, would I benefit from updating my BIOS with the microcode? If so, could one of you kind gents insert it for me? This is the latest BIOS directly from the MSI website.
> 
> 7592vQB.zip 829k .zip file


download and run cpu-z , if sse4.1 is showing in your list of instructions on the cpu, then you should be good code wise.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufuqu*
> 
> Thanks for the reply,.
> 
> On first when im changing the CPU i toke out the battery for the BIOS to reset,.
> When im ready with the X5450 i switch the pins as well for bios to reset, then im turning on, as i mentioned the Asus board now turns on but with black screen, just runs on full speed. After i flashed with your codes.
> 2. bios reset needs to be made when my q9300 is in it? or when i changed the x5450 when turning on ?
> 3. The X5450 i got was factory modified without sticker the pins are melted.
> Now back with the q9300 and all went on first run.
> Triangles on right corner, i thouht maybe my power is to low on first, but i doubt as i got Silver 600W PSU
> tested with unplugging other stuffs, only thing was running my GT9800.
> Im still thinking to reinstall to the W7 64 to see maybe the W10 dues not like.. ?


U flash to the new bios with the old cpu still installed. If start up occurs as it's supposed to, then you restthe cmos, install the xeon, and restart. (U may want to try the restart with just 1 ram stick if getting black screen,then try a different stick) If still getting black screen,reset cmos install q9300 and retry. If no problem booting to bios,I'd question the xeon.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> Can someone please mod a Dell Inspiron 545 BIOS to support 65nm Xeons? I installed a 5160 in mine (DG33M06 motherboard) in mine and it works but the multiplier is x6, not x9.


did U reset the cmos after installing so it could detect the new setting? Also,U may beable to change it manually.Run cpu-z if your booting to windows and see if detecting cpu with all instructions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufuqu*
> 
> so if i put the sticker on this same cpu might it work? or you changed to a non costum cpu with the sticker?
> had you the same issue?


I believe U would have to remove the solder that was placed on the pin pads then place a sticker on it to have a hope of it working like that. If U are in U.S. the non modded xeon is $15.00 with free shipping on ebay,and a pair of stickers is $3.80 with free shipping. under $19.00 compared to $32.00 and up for the pre-modded 1's.


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> did U reset the cmos after installing so it could detect the new setting? Also,U may beable to change it manually.Run cpu-z if your booting to windows and see if detecting cpu with all instructions.


Yes, I did reset the CMOS. I can boot into XP, but CPU-Z shows that my multi is x6.


----------



## Duality92

It's there, that means the MSI G41N-P26 is compatible with Xeon cpus from BIOS B26.6


----------



## linuxfanatic

I'm having the same x6 multi issue on an HP DX2810 board. AFAIK there's no BIOS for it on HP's website. I think the microcode update should fix the Dell board though.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> I'm having the same x6 multi issue on an HP DX2810 board. AFAIK there's no BIOS for it on HP's website. I think the microcode update should fix the Dell board though.


Is it showing a straight 6? or 6 outta (6-8x) I'll post 2 shots of cpu-z with a reading of 6 and a reading of 8.5 both with same settings. From a Dell,I have to run scans or other programs to get higher then base 6 multi to kick in. 
 If I was limited to 6x on here, the multi in ( ) would only list (6) not (6-8.5) some boards,even oem, will let U change/set the multi if U disable speedstep. U may wanna try that on the hp.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> I'm having the same x6 multi issue on an HP DX2810 board. AFAIK there's no BIOS for it on HP's website. I think the microcode update should fix the Dell board though.


I THINK this might be where U can find your hp bios... U need to make sure it's the right 1. http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/swd/public/readIndex?sp4ts.oid=3857625&swLangOid=8&swEnvOid=2064


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> It's there, that means the MSI G41N-P26 is compatible with Xeon cpus from BIOS B26.6


U should be good to go if the cpu is showing with all it's instructions available.


----------



## linuxfanatic

It's showing 6-9x.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> It's showing 6-9x.


Then open cpu-z back up, and see if it changes from x6.0 to x9.0 as you open and run programs. (try opening cpu-z then opening something like Prime 95 ect. that'll demand full use. My 8.5 shot needed my virus scan running to get the shot @ that speed because it drops back to 6.0 soon as demand drops. Or run something like CPUID's HWMonitor, it shows lowest clock speed and highest. 1995 = @ 6.0, 2830 [email protected] 8.5


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Then open cpu-z back up, and see if it changes from x6.0 to x9.0 as you open and run programs. (try opening cpu-z then opening something like Prime 95 ect. that'll demand full use. My 8.5 shot needed my virus scan running to get the shot @ that speed because it drops back to 6.0 soon as demand drops. Or run something like CPUID's HWMonitor, it shows lowest clock speed and highest.


Ahhhhh, as soon as I ran Prime 95, it went straight to 9x! Thank you


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> Ahhhhh, as soon as I ran Prime 95, it went straight to 9x! Thank you


----------



## chris89

Hi, I can't remember who modded my bios for the HP Pavilion A1640N for Intel Xeon L5320... Which had an issue with the FSB not going to 266... rather 66Mhz... They fixed it so it would run at 266Mhz x 7 = 1866Mhz which is cool for the L5320. However I'd like to try this Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4Ghz (266 x 9)... Although it will boot with the Q6600, it reports Core 2 CPU and not the Q6600... Among only running at 66Mhz x 9 = 594Mhz... Can you guys take a look at the BIOS and maybe we can work out the kinks and allow 266 x 9?

Little research here on Wiki says supposedly my Q6600 SLACR (G0) is 95 watts so that's pretty cool.

I'm trying to find the coolest running 1066 Quad @ 2.67Ghz? It looks like 95 watts Q6700 is the only one. Maybe we can add q6600 and q6700 support (266 x 9 & 266 x 10)..








E5350 SL9N2 80 watts - doesn't exist apparently.

I think someone did it here on the forums for the L5320 -- supposedly has a min clock of 1600 and max of 1866... yet sits at 1866 all day.. I'd like to enable step speed.. maybe there's a way to fix it...
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep (GV3): Not Supported?
CPU LFM (Minimum): 1600.0 MHz = 6 x 266.7 MHz @ 1.1375 V
CPU HFM (Maximum): 1866.7 MHz = 7 x 266.7 MHz @ 1.1375 V [Unlocked]
CPU Current: 1866.4 MHz = 7 x 266.6 MHz @ 1.1375 V

My Q6600 chip is an SLACR ... not sure on the ID, I'd have to pop it in.. but at 594Mhz.. super slow

Thanks

http://ftp.hp.com/pub/softlib/software9/COL20727/pv-54517-1/sp35153.exe

That's the 3.17 bios from HP... Which says : Resolves intermittent screen distortion issues when resuming from suspend mode.
Updates microcode for Intel processors to resolve system stability issues,blue screen issues, and Send/Don't Send error messages.
Adds native mode support for Enhanced Intel SpeedStep technology.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Hi, I can't remember who modded my bios for the HP Pavilion A1640N for Intel Xeon L5320... Which had an issue with the FSB not going to 266... rather 66Mhz... They fixed it so it would run at 266Mhz x 7 = 1866Mhz which is cool for the L5320. However I'd like to try this Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4Ghz (266 x 9)... Although it will boot with the Q6600, it reports Core 2 CPU and not the Q6600... Among only running at 66Mhz x 9 = 594Mhz... Can you guys take a look at the BIOS and maybe we can work out the kinks and allow 266 x 9?
> 
> Little research here on Wiki says supposedly my Q6600 SLACR (G0) is 95 watts so that's pretty cool.
> 
> I'm trying to find the coolest running 1066 Quad @ 2.67Ghz? It looks like 95 watts Q6700 is the only one. Maybe we can add q6600 and q6700 support (266 x 9 & 266 x 10)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E5350 SL9N2 80 watts - doesn't exist apparently.
> 
> I think someone did it here on the forums for the L5320 -- supposedly has a min clock of 1600 and max of 1866... yet sits at 1866 all day.. I'd like to enable step speed.. maybe there's a way to fix it...
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep (GV3): Not Supported?
> CPU LFM (Minimum): 1600.0 MHz = 6 x 266.7 MHz @ 1.1375 V
> CPU HFM (Maximum): 1866.7 MHz = 7 x 266.7 MHz @ 1.1375 V [Unlocked]
> CPU Current: 1866.4 MHz = 7 x 266.6 MHz @ 1.1375 V
> 
> My Q6600 chip is an SLACR ... not sure on the ID, I'd have to pop it in.. but at 594Mhz.. super slow
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://ftp.hp.com/pub/softlib/software9/COL20727/pv-54517-1/sp35153.exe
> 
> That's the 3.17 bios from HP... Which says : Resolves intermittent screen distortion issues when resuming from suspend mode.
> Updates microcode for Intel processors to resolve system stability issues,blue screen issues, and Send/Don't Send error messages.
> Adds native mode support for Enhanced Intel SpeedStep technology.


I went looking around the hp forums a bit, seems the bios U posted will add support for the q6600 on it's own.








"Re: Processor Upgrade for Asus P5BW-LA motherboard
10-22-2010 09:35 PM
There is a BIOS update on HP's website under the XP section, and this update can be run from Windows 7 x64 (which i tested as that is what i am running). That BIOS update will add support for Core2 Quad Q6600, which i now have running on this motherboard just fine. " It's the same board used in both units . CPU wise U have http://www.ebay.com/itm/Xeon-X3220-SLACT-Intel-Core-2-Quad-Q6600-2-4GHZ-8M-1066FSB-Processor-/371709599542?hash=item568b9e5f36:g:004AAOSwv-NWahUY http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-2-Quad-Q6700-CPU-SLACQ-2-66-GHz-8M-1066-top-C2Q-Kentsfield-/282246110043?hash=item41b72ddb5b:g:FuoAAOSwFTRTqMww http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X3230-2-66GHz-8M-1066-Processor-SLACS-/252648834976?hash=item3ad30b47a0:g:y0QAAOSwal5YNUoX http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-2-Quad-Q6600-2-4GHz-2-40GHz-8M-1066-SLACR-Socket-775-CPU-Processor/361756315047?_trksid=p2045573.c100506.m3226&_trkparms=aid%3D555014%26algo%3DPL.DEFAULT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D38530%26meid%3D8069e8a117714c27a75f2951bb023813%26pid%3D100506%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26 They're about the fastest your gonna get,limited to the 1066 fsb. xeon x3220,6700,xeon x3230,and q6600 @ 2.4,2.66,2.66,&2.4GHz respectively.







Edit: From what I can find, the only 5x50 cpu that wasn't a 1333 fsb was the 5050 dual core.


----------



## chris89

@schuck6566
Hi, thanks for the reply bud.

Yeah it appears the q6600 is reported correctly by the bios. The issue is the FSB sits at 66Mhz X 9... Just as my L5320 did at first... After someone edited and modded the bios, it reports now the 266mhz x 7 = 1866... So something needs to be tweaked to report the full 266 x 9, rather than 66 x 9.

Thanks bud, yeah the CPU posts and if you enable summary it shows you the FSB and Multi... If someone was to leave it on the HP logo, it would report as normal because you would never know it wasn't running at 2400Mhz per core, but rather 594Mhz.

Thanks again


----------



## noc101

Hello everybody.I have Asrock G41M-VS3 R2.0 + Xeon E5450
none not working modes. always I get a single core and 6 MB of cache.
help with the microcode.[IMG


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> @schuck6566
> Hi, thanks for the reply bud.
> 
> Yeah it appears the q6600 is reported correctly by the bios. The issue is the FSB sits at 66Mhz X 9... Just as my L5320 did at first... After someone edited and modded the bios, it reports now the 266mhz x 7 = 1866... So something needs to be tweaked to report the full 266 x 9, rather than 66 x 9.
> 
> Thanks bud, yeah the CPU posts and if you enable summary it shows you the FSB and Multi... If someone was to leave it on the HP logo, it would report as normal because you would never know it wasn't running at 2400Mhz per core, but rather 594Mhz.
> 
> Thanks again


have U tried an e6xxx or e7xxx dual core/c2d to see if it reports 1 of them correctly? Seems weird I can't find any reports in the forums of incorrect cpu speeds after bios upgrade.maybe a bent pin?







Did U try reflashing the 3.17 from a clean download and reset the cmos then ck the cpu UNDER LOAD?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noc101*
> 
> Hello everybody.I have Asrock G41M-VS3 R2.0 + Xeon E5450
> none not working modes. always I get a single core and 6 MB of cache.
> help with the microcode.


After flashing make sure to RESET the CMOS(Either by pin method or removing battery) Then start comp so new cpu is detected with new codes. Try this bios found online ( http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/ ) <--- credit where due!







If still an issue, post your latest bios ver. from asrock and maybe someone will mod it 4 ya!









G41VS3_1.zip 675k .zip file
 G41M-VS3 R2.0 modded with xeon microcodes.


----------



## noc101

nothing changes. can be a problem in windows 7?


----------



## PandaMcPanda

Just installed a x5460 in my GA-EP45-UD3R w/ bios F-3


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PandaMcPanda*
> 
> Just installed a x5460 in my GA-EP45-UD3R w/ bios F-3


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noc101*
> 
> nothing changes. can be a problem in windows 7?


check 4 a feature called "Core Multi-processing" or something similar, and make sure it's ENABLED. from forums---> " Disabling 'core multi processing'

The other day when playing around in my BIOS I realized what that option meant, and sure enough, when I booted into windows, task manager only showed one processor." Also ck that windows is booting all 4 cores. see here---> http://solidlystated.com/software/how-to-disable-a-cpu-core/ Just reverse to enable.


----------



## samuel83

Gentlemen, what it is the best cooling the overclocked E5450 ??


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samuel83*
> 
> Gentlemen, what it is the best cooling the overclocked E5450 ??


different people are gonna promote their own favs to a point. The current pics I'm gonna post are using a lepa 120mm aio water cooler. and a seperate 120mm fan on the top of the case blowing out.My side panel has 2 open spaces for 140mm fans that allow air inflow across board,gpu,up to aio radiator,and out top. My cpu is the e5450 OC'd to 3.92GHz (30%overclock),8Gb of 1066 DDR2 ram.,voltage @ 2.2v. My CPU voltage is rather high because this board suffers from voltage droop and needs the extra volts to be stable under load. My evo212 didn't come close to these low temps.These temps are after 15 mins of constant cpu usage over 97%(average= 98.5-100%)the temps were staying stable @ this point so I took the shot then. New pic with Prime 95 running, still stays @ a max of mid 60's.







 Just an FYI update,after an hour of prime 95 and even opening a browser while running it,the max temp I reached was 67 on 1 core and 66 on 2 others.Third was either 63 or 65.


----------



## samuel-0815

Hi, i just got a X5460 C0 running on an Abit IP35 Pro. I flashed the microcodes with the latest Bios (version 18 with E0 support), and everything boots and works except for OC.
Everytime i make BIOS changes to the FSB, voltages or fan control, the board apparently does a CMOS reset and as a result I am stuck at 3,16 GHz. I read, that this also happens on other Abit boards but didn't find a solution to the problem... Does anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samuel-0815*
> 
> Hi, i just got a X5460 C0 running on an Abit IP35 Pro. I flashed the microcodes with the latest Bios (version 18 with E0 support), and everything boots and works except for OC.
> Everytime i make BIOS changes to the FSB, voltages or fan control, the board apparently does a CMOS reset and as a result I am stuck at 3,16 GHz. I read, that this also happens on other Abit boards but didn't find a solution to the problem... Does anyone know how to fix it?


have U tried the uguru program for the board? a link can be found in comment 5, U would need to run in compatibility mode for vista 64bit. http://forums.hexus.net/abit-care-hexus/197205-uguru-utility-win-7-64bit-fatality-an9-32x.html hopen it might help.


----------



## samuel-0815

No I haven't because I read that it's not that stable. Also I dual boot Win 8 and Linux and would like to OC for both OSs. I'll try it though to see if I can change any settings there.


----------



## hojnikb

Just for fun i picked up a cheap g33m-s2 and xeon e5420 E0 (around 35$ for everything including ram). Is this combo known to work ?
I looked at the delidded site and this board seems to support 45nm quads.

Also, whats with the stepping ? I looked at the first post and it seems to indicate that e0 doesn't have sse4. Is this still true ?


----------



## samuel-0815

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> have U tried the uguru program for the board? a link can be found in comment 5, U would need to run in compatibility mode for vista 64bit. http://forums.hexus.net/abit-care-hexus/197205-uguru-utility-win-7-64bit-fatality-an9-32x.html hopen it might help.


I tried µGuru and apparently it works under Windows 8, so thanks for the hint. Would be great to get OC working from the BIOS too though.

Edit: I was too enthusiastic... even though µGuru can change clocks (verified with CPU-Z), it freezes the my entire system after about 1 minute even @default settings


----------



## pipes

wich motherboard work with x5492?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hojnikb*
> 
> Just for fun i picked up a cheap g33m-s2 and xeon e5420 E0 (around 35$ for everything including ram). Is this combo known to work ?
> I looked at the delidded site and this board seems to support 45nm quads.
> 
> Also, whats with the stepping ? I looked at the first post and it seems to indicate that e0 doesn't have sse4. Is this still true ?


If your e5420 isn't showing sse4.1 enabled (cpu-z is good app to ck with) then you probably need the microcode for the xeon updated/added in the bios. e5420 features = MMX instructions
SSE / Streaming SIMD Extensions
SSE2 / Streaming SIMD Extensions 2
SSE3 / Streaming SIMD Extensions 3
SSSE3 / Supplemental Streaming SIMD Extensions 3
SSE4.1 / Streaming SIMD Extensions 4.1 ?
EM64T / Extended Memory 64 technology / Intel 64 ?
NX / XD / Execute disable bit ?
VT-x / Virtualization technology


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> wich motherboard work with x5492?


If the mobo has less then a 1600 fsb capability, it'll underclock the cpu to around 2.83GHz or so. (1333 fsb divide/4 = 333. 333x8.5 multiplier on the cpu = 2830.5) That's why they're not a popular OC cpu,not as much room for adding to the fsb when U R starting @ 1600. The x5470 is 3.333GHz vs the 5492 @ 3.4 and draws 120 watts vs the 5492 @ 150. So if you HAVE the cpu already,look for a board that supports @ least 1600 FSB, if not,U may want to consider the x5470 or it's other 1333 MHz siblings. Besides the 1600 FSB U need to watch the Max TDP of the boards. The 5492 draws 150watts,if the board doesn't support the power requirement of the cpu,chance it won't work. Here's a list of boards with known working cpu's ,their FSB,and max TDP listed. http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/#motherboard-compatibility-table


----------



## hojnikb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> If your e5420 isn't showing sse4.1 enabled (cpu-z is good app to ck with) then you probably need the microcode for the xeon updated/added in the bios. e5420 features = MMX instructions
> SSE / Streaming SIMD Extensions
> SSE2 / Streaming SIMD Extensions 2
> SSE3 / Streaming SIMD Extensions 3
> SSSE3 / Supplemental Streaming SIMD Extensions 3
> SSE4.1 / Streaming SIMD Extensions 4.1 ?
> EM64T / Extended Memory 64 technology / Intel 64 ?
> NX / XD / Execute disable bit ?
> VT-x / Virtualization technology


I see. So it's really a matter of microcode, not some wierd chipset/mobo limitation. Good to know. Will have some fun with this old bugger once the cpu comes


----------



## Boereman

So I killed my EP43-UD3L (molten MOSFETSs smell good at 4am before a deadline), found a second hand EP45-UD3R. Just got it working, but I've got a mechatronics exam and a trip to the UK tomorrow so no proper overclocking just yet. I shall push it when I'm back and shall post results!!


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> If the mobo has less then a 1600 fsb capability, it'll underclock the cpu to around 2.83GHz or so. (1333 fsb divide/4 = 333. 333x8.5 multiplier on the cpu = 2830.5) That's why they're not a popular OC cpu,not as much room for adding to the fsb when U R starting @ 1600. The x5470 is 3.333GHz vs the 5492 @ 3.4 and draws 120 watts vs the 5492 @ 150. So if you HAVE the cpu already,look for a board that supports @ least 1600 FSB, if not,U may want to consider the x5470 or it's other 1333 MHz siblings. Besides the 1600 FSB U need to watch the Max TDP of the boards. The 5492 draws 150watts,if the board doesn't support the power requirement of the cpu,chance it won't work. Here's a list of boards with known working cpu's ,their FSB,and max TDP listed. http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/#motherboard-compatibility-table


My gigabyte x48 dq6 don't work with x5492, i read then asus commando with p965 can work


----------



## smak420

X38 and X48 work only with 36xx xeons, not with e54xx, and x54xx xeons


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> X38 and X48 work only with 36xx xeons, not with e54xx, and x54xx xeons


Wrong, X38/48 boards require X33x3 (Yorkfield-CL) Xeons, not 36xx


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> My gigabyte x48 dq6 don't work with x5492, i read then asus commando with p965 can work


Look, before we go shooting fish in a barrel hoping to get 1 that's tasty, What we REALLY need to do is look a something that's rather generic,but pretty much comprehensive in reguards to this mod. http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/2/ between motherboard compatibility section,Tested Motherboards section,and How to MOD your bios(in recent post on same page) most of your questions have an answer.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> X38 and X48 work only with 36xx xeons, not with e54xx, and x54xx xeons


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> Wrong, X38/48 boards require X33x3 (Yorkfield-CL) Xeons, not 36xx


LOL, play nicely! On top of these, lets not forget the x3210,3220,3230 cpu's. Intel released relabeled versions of its quad-core (2×2) Core 2 Quad processor as the Xeon 3200-series (product code 80562) on 7 January 2007.[16] The 2 × 2 "quad-core" (dual-die dual-core[17]) comprised two separate dual-core die next to each other in one CPU package. The models are the X3210, X3220 and X3230, running at 2.13 GHz, 2.4 GHz and 2.66 GHz, respectively.[18] Like the 3000-series, these models only support single-CPU operation and operate on a 1066 MHz front-side bus. It is targeted at the "blade" market. The X3220 is also branded and sold as Core2 Quad Q6600, the X3230 as Q6700. And, the 45nm series.3300-series "Yorkfield" Intel released relabeled versions of its quad-core Core 2 Quad Yorkfield Q9400 and Q9x50 processors as the Xeon 3300-series (product code 80569). This processor comprises two separate dual-core dies next to each other in one CPU package and manufactured in a 45 nm process. The models are the X3320, X3350, X3360, X3370 and X3380, running at 2.50 GHz, 2.66 GHz, 2.83 GHz, 3.0 GHz, and 3.16 GHz, respectively. The L2 cache is a unified 6 MB per die (except for the X3320 with a smaller 3 MB L2 cache per die), and a front-side bus of 1333 MHz. All models feature Intel 64 (Intel's x86-64 implementation), the XD bit, and Virtualization Technology, as well as "Demand Based Switching".

The Yorkfield-CL (product code 80584) variant of these processors are X3323, X3353 and X3363. They have a reduced TDP of 80W and are made for single-CPU LGA 771 systems instead of LGA 775, which is used in all other Yorkfield processors. In all other respects, they are identical to their Yorkfield counterparts. Our daily dose of trivia.


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> LOL, play nicely! On top of these, lets not forget the x3210,3220,3230 cpu's. Intel released relabeled versions of its quad-core (2×2) Core 2 Quad processor as the Xeon 3200-series (product code 80562) on 7 January 2007.[16] The 2 × 2 "quad-core" (dual-die dual-core[17]) comprised two separate dual-core die next to each other in one CPU package. The models are the X3210, X3220 and X3230, running at 2.13 GHz, 2.4 GHz and 2.66 GHz, respectively.[18] Like the 3000-series, these models only support single-CPU operation and operate on a 1066 MHz front-side bus. It is targeted at the "blade" market. The X3220 is also branded and sold as Core2 Quad Q6600, the X3230 as Q6700. And, the 45nm series.3300-series "Yorkfield" Intel released relabeled versions of its quad-core Core 2 Quad Yorkfield Q9400 and Q9x50 processors as the Xeon 3300-series (product code 80569). This processor comprises two separate dual-core dies next to each other in one CPU package and manufactured in a 45 nm process. The models are the X3320, X3350, X3360, X3370 and X3380, running at 2.50 GHz, 2.66 GHz, 2.83 GHz, 3.0 GHz, and 3.16 GHz, respectively. The L2 cache is a unified 6 MB per die (except for the X3320 with a smaller 3 MB L2 cache per die), and a front-side bus of 1333 MHz. All models feature Intel 64 (Intel's x86-64 implementation), the XD bit, and Virtualization Technology, as well as "Demand Based Switching".
> 
> The Yorkfield-CL (product code 80584) variant of these processors are X3323, X3353 and X3363. They have a reduced TDP of 80W and are made for single-CPU LGA 771 systems instead of LGA 775, which is used in all other Yorkfield processors. In all other respects, they are identical to their Yorkfield counterparts. Our daily dose of trivia.


Sorry !







I knew about the x3xx0 chips (I even ran one in my backup PC for a while) but thanks anyway for the trivia!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> Sorry !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew about the x3xx0 chips (I even ran one in my backup PC for a while) but thanks anyway for the trivia!


LOL, just tryin to lighten the mood.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

So I picked up a Lenovo M58P...from what I understand, the 54** series Xeons are a no-go? If so, are there any Xeons even worth bothering with? The only one that seems to be priced reasonably and still decent clocks is the X3363...was thinking maybe just getting yet another Q6700 and trying to BSEL/VIN mod it...and if it doesn't work, it's still not THAT bad of a chip. The Q6700 is cheaper than the X3363, of course. I really wish the 54** series Xeons would work with this board...much cheaper than the X33** series...


----------



## VoYager88

Hi everybody l'm new here and I would appreciate your opinion









I have Asus p5q3 deluxe/wifi MB and l plan to upgrade cpu and ram.

l was thinking about Xeon e5450 or e5472 and some ram on 1600mhz and lower latency maybe cl7, can this choice work good together or someone have a better proposal?

Tnx in advance


----------



## Phlogisticted

For the benefit of people Googling this:

Pegatron IPIEL-LA3 (as found in HP 3120) + E5450 = Works.

Use MMTool to add the Xeon/771 microcodes, then reboot and use CTRL-F10 to enter BIOS "advanced setup".

Power --> "Intel C-state Technology" = "Disabled", and Windows boots perfectly. Any other value, and Windows hangs after "Starting Windows".
Every other option in Power can be enabled, including EIST.

Without the microcodes Windows will boot, but fan runs at 100% and no SSE 4.1, cmpxchg16b, VT, etc.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phlogisticted*
> 
> For the benefit of people Googling this:
> 
> Pegatron IPIEL-LA3 (as found in HP 3120) + E5450 = Works.
> 
> Use MMTool to add the Xeon/771 microcodes, then reboot and use CTRL-F10 to enter BIOS "advanced setup".
> 
> Power --> "Intel C-state Technology" = "Disabled", and Windows boots perfectly. Any other value, and Windows hangs after "Starting Windows".
> Every other option in Power can be enabled, including EIST.
> 
> Without the microcodes Windows will boot, but fan runs at 100% and no SSE 4.1, cmpxchg16b, VT, etc.


Thanks for the info & Great 2 know! I forwarded your post to the comments on DeLidded so they'll hopefully add the info to the board there.







Let us know how it runs!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> So I picked up a Lenovo M58P...from what I understand, the 54** series Xeons are a no-go? If so, are there any Xeons even worth bothering with? The only one that seems to be priced reasonably and still decent clocks is the X3363...was thinking maybe just getting yet another Q6700 and trying to BSEL/VIN mod it...and if it doesn't work, it's still not THAT bad of a chip. The Q6700 is cheaper than the X3363, of course. I really wish the 54** series Xeons would work with this board...much cheaper than the X33** series...


the x3360 = $28.00-$30.00 with shipping in U.S. x3363= $27.00-$30.00 with shipping in U.S. both are 2.83 GHz ,3360 is socket 775 and 95 watt, and 3363 is socket 771 and 80watts. q9550 is running between $30.00-$40.00 in U.S. IT's 2.83 GHz. It's only @ 3.0 and above that it gets expensive.


----------



## smak420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoYager88*
> 
> Hi everybody l'm new here and I would appreciate your opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Asus p5q3 deluxe/wifi MB and l plan to upgrade cpu and ram.
> 
> l was thinking about Xeon e5450 or e5472 and some ram on 1600mhz and lower latency maybe cl7, can this choice work good together or someone have a better proposal?
> 
> Tnx in advance


you have probably best 775 motherboard out there. dont bother with low latency ram, if your board can support 4 gb sticks (think it can) just grab 2 of them 1333 or 1600 and you good to go. On that board you will like to have FSB 1:1 so you will not get much benefit from higher speed ram.

With good e0 stepping e5450 you can easily hit 4.0 ghz + on that board, because it have 12 phase power regulation, fine GTL tuning in bios. I saw that chips on that board go 4.2 ghz on low voltages.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> the x3360 = $28.00-$30.00 with shipping in U.S. x3363= $27.00-$30.00 with shipping in U.S. both are 2.83 GHz ,3360 is socket 775 and 95 watt, and 3363 is socket 771 and 80watts. q9550 is running between $30.00-$40.00 in U.S. IT's 2.83 GHz. It's only @ 3.0 and above that it gets expensive.


Yeah, it's unfortunate because I need something with at least 3GHz, since the system came with an E8400, and I am not willing to lose on single thread performance just to get a quad core. I think I am just going to keep my eye out for deals, I am in no rush, the computer is replacing a Core 2 Duo E6400+DDR2 setup for my Mom. She tried her Facebook games and I tested out 1080P Youtube with the IGPU, and everything works just fine for now. Only came with 2GB of RAM, but DDR3 is cheap, so I will grab her another 4GB for the two remaining slots at some point, toss in a cheap SSD, and a cheap low profile GPU so she has HDMI/DVI/Display Port, and figure out what CPU depending on what 3GHz+ quad I can find for cheap. I don't mind spending a bit extra than I wanted to, my Mom usually gets many years out of these. The last one lasted about 8 years or so, I believe. This next one should hopefully last at least a few years, hopefully longer with 8GB DDR3, something like a Q9650 or BSEL Q6700, and a low profile GTX 750/750 Ti. Either way, I payed next to nothing for the system, just had to throw an OS on it. I think to woman who sold it just didn't know how to install an OS since it was setup in BIOS to boot from a network drive, and the HDD was actually disabled.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Yeah, it's unfortunate because I need something with at least 3GHz, since the system came with an E8400, and I am not willing to lose on single thread performance just to get a quad core. I think I am just going to keep my eye out for deals, I am in no rush, the computer is replacing a Core 2 Duo E6400+DDR2 setup for my Mom. She tried her Facebook games and I tested out 1080P Youtube with the IGPU, and everything works just fine for now. Only came with 2GB of RAM, but DDR3 is cheap, so I will grab her another 4GB for the two remaining slots at some point, toss in a cheap SSD, and a cheap low profile GPU so she has HDMI/DVI/Display Port, and figure out what CPU depending on what 3GHz+ quad I can find for cheap. I don't mind spending a bit extra than I wanted to, my Mom usually gets many years out of these. The last one lasted about 8 years or so, I believe. This next one should hopefully last at least a few years, hopefully longer with 8GB DDR3, something like a Q9650 or BSEL Q6700, and a low profile GTX 750/750 Ti. Either way, I payed next to nothing for the system, just had to throw an OS on it. I think to woman who sold it just didn't know how to install an OS since it was setup in BIOS to boot from a network drive, and the HDD was actually disabled.


I can understand that,but when U compare the 9550 to the 9650 you REALLY start to ask if it's not worth that tiny drop. the 9650 is almost TWICE the price for 170MHz faster.(3.0GHZ compared to 2.83) and performance is quite close from what I can tell... http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core2-Quad-Q9650-vs-Intel-Core2-Quad-Q9550


----------



## VoYager88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> you have probably best 775 motherboard out there. dont bother with low latency ram, if your board can support 4 gb sticks (think it can) just grab 2 of them 1333 or 1600 and you good to go. On that board you will like to have FSB 1:1 so you will not get much benefit from higher speed ram.
> 
> With good e0 stepping e5450 you can easily hit 4.0 ghz + on that board, because it have 12 phase power regulation, fine GTL tuning in bios. I saw that chips on that board go 4.2 ghz on low voltages.


What it means FSB 1:1?
actually board has 16 phase power








l also think that e5450 will be best choice and will go little bit with OC at about 400fsb


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Yeah, I think I am just going to get a cheap Q6600/Q6700 and try the BSEL/VIN mod.


----------



## smak420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoYager88*
> 
> What it means FSB 1:1?
> actually board has 16 phase power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l also think that e5450 will be best choice and will go little bit with OC at about 400fsb


FSB and DRAM speed are linked

oh 400 FSB is almost nothing...belive me that board and that chip go 450 FSB without any problem with low voltage. 775 socket benefit a lot from frequency, that chip 9x multi x 450 FSB = 4 ghz

At that speed, xeons system still have some power to handle tasks couple more years. And e0 stepping chip should get that speed at low voltage and temperature. You will see massive gain from 3.5 to 4.0 ghz, because low IPC instructions when compared to newer chips

sadly...even at that speed, is blown away with cheap sandy i5 on stock


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> At that speed, xeons system still have some power to handle tasks couple more years. And e0 stepping chip should get that speed at low voltage and temperature. You will see *massive gain* from 3.5 to 4.0 ghz, because low IPC instructions when compared to newer chips
> 
> sadly...even at that speed, is blown away with cheap sandy i5 on stock


Rev. C1 can do 4GHz on ~1,4V.
That "massive gain" you get from 3,5GHz to 4GHz is ~14% and it can't be more than that (assuming same FSB).
IPC x Frequency = Performance.
You go high enough on Frequency, and IPC difference is nullfied.
Lastly I would love to see i5 2400 stock do this :


----------



## smak420

doing what? bottlenecking GTX 780 ti?

well as i said few posts above...i have c2q 9550, xeon e5450, x5460, i5 2500k and i7 2600k now.

truth is simple...xeons on 771 are awesome because they are cheap. If used on high quality board and OC'd highly 4.0+, they are still potent chips

when i tested both systems with my GTX 970....i5 2500k on 3.3 in gaming, BF4 mp 64 players blows away my e5450 on 4.0. When i OC i5 to 4.8 is another story..

that quad you compare is bad example...is way overpriced, and actually bad overclocker. Because you need extreeme high voltages, high end watercooling to keep it 4.0+. Much better option for overclocking is e5450 and x5460, x5470... because lower TDP. Even good sample of q9650 overclocks better than that qx9770. yes it have unlocked multiplyer, but you will hit all kind of walls before you break some OC record with it

Chip is fine, have enaugh power. Problem is motherboards....good ones are over priced, crappy ones are...well crap. There is little point of taking 771 xeons and 775 boards in 2015 without high overclock. Except love for experimenting and playing with old tech


----------



## VoYager88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> FSB and DRAM speed are linked
> 
> oh 400 FSB is almost nothing...belive me that board and that chip go 450 FSB without any problem with low voltage. 775 socket benefit a lot from frequency, that chip 9x multi x 450 FSB = 4 ghz
> 
> At that speed, xeons system still have some power to handle tasks couple more years. And e0 stepping chip should get that speed at low voltage and temperature. You will see massive gain from 3.5 to 4.0 ghz, because low IPC instructions when compared to newer chips
> 
> sadly...even at that speed, is blown away with cheap sandy i5 on stock


Will try at point that it be stable








Hvala na savetu


----------



## chris89

Hi, I'm not sure what the issue is with the HP ASUS Board IPIEL-LA. It detects the Xeon X5460 @ 3166Mhz, however the temperature reports incorrectly. Reporting around -35C, fan runs at full blast(Delta fan which was way too loud)(Disabled fan sensing and ran an 80mm direct to molex resulting in the 40-50C load guesses as the heatsink is not hot). These chips get way up over 250F in less than 1 second without a heatsink... Crazy. Also the SpeedStep and all various power reduction features are not functional(Although enabled in bios C1E, C4 state etc). It runs at 3170mhz ish... it auto overclocked it a tiny bit by default.

If one of you kind sir's would help or give advice, I would very much appreciate it. Thank You









IPIEL-LA_BIOS_v513.zip 1371k .zip file


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boereman*
> 
> 
> 
> So I killed my EP43-UD3L (molten MOSFETSs smell good at 4am before a deadline), found a second hand EP45-UD3R. Just got it working, but I've got a mechatronics exam and a trip to the UK tomorrow so no proper overclocking just yet. I shall push it when I'm back and shall post results!!


What is your stock VID for the X5470? Mine is 1.275v (loaded runs 1.25v after slight vDroop) and I can clock straight to a 24/7 stable 4.1GHz without bumping the voltage. I only had to enable LLC and set MCH voltage to 1.4v to handle 8GB of DDR2 at 1066MHz.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Hi, I'm not sure what the issue is with the HP ASUS Board IPIEL-LA. It detects the Xeon X5460 @ 3166Mhz, however the temperature reports incorrectly. Reporting around -35C, fan runs at full blast(Delta fan which was way too loud)(Disabled fan sensing and ran an 80mm direct to molex resulting in the 40-50C load guesses as the heatsink is not hot). These chips get way up over 250F in less than 1 second without a heatsink... Crazy. Also the SpeedStep and all various power reduction features are not functional(Although enabled in bios C1E, C4 state etc). It runs at 3170mhz ish... it auto overclocked it a tiny bit by default.
> 
> If one of you kind sir's would help or give advice, I would very much appreciate it. Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IPIEL-LA_BIOS_v513.zip 1371k .zip file


Here's the bios you posted, with the 45nm xeon codes added. symptoms U describe often are because the code isn't there for the cpu.Try cpu-z and see if it shows sse4.1 enabled along with sse,sse2,ect,ect. The latest,correct code for the xeon allow sse4.1 to function no code-no sse4.1 easy way to tell if it's detecting right.







ALSO, when U do these,make sure to reset the cmose after flashing then install the xeon so it gets detected with the new code.(new code & new cpu start up together no interference) Ck the temp afterwards with something like core temp or cpuid HWmanager. Make sure U ck what the tjmax is listed as. The xeon's we usually run here are 85degrees celsius, but both of those programs use 100degrees as the default for them.Core Temps show 15 degrees HIGHER then actual. U need to sett the programs for correct tjmax. (core temp=options,adjust offsets,apply to all cores, -15degrees. thats MINUS 15 degress) .With the right code,fan should work normal with cpu fan control on,

IPIEL-LA_BIOS_v513moddedxeon.zip 1383k .zip file


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> What is your stock VID for the X5470? Mine is 1.275v (loaded runs 1.25v after slight vDroop) and I can clock straight to a 24/7 stable 4.1GHz without bumping the voltage. I only had to enable LLC and set MCH voltage to 1.4v to handle 8GB of DDR2 at 1066MHz.










my x5470 was barely stable @ stock,and needed voltage pushes just to make 3.6 stable.







It's why I moved to the e5450 on that board. lesser voltage still gets me psat 3.8 stable.I just had a bad combo of chip and board.


----------



## smak420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> What is your stock VID for the X5470? Mine is 1.275v (loaded runs 1.25v after slight vDroop) and I can clock straight to a 24/7 stable 4.1GHz without bumping the voltage. I only had to enable LLC and set MCH voltage to 1.4v to handle 8GB of DDR2 at 1066MHz.


Hm...you have any picture to proove that you have 4100 mht on stock voltage with x5470? Hope with stock voltage you dont mean auto voltage?

What vtt? What you mean stabile, logging in windows or passing couple hours Prime95 blend and OCCT large data set?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> Hm...you have any picture to proove that you have 4100 mht on stock voltage with x5470? Hope with stock voltage you dont mean auto voltage?
> 
> What vtt? What you mean stabile, logging in windows or passing couple hours Prime95 blend and OCCT large data set?


I have prime blended for 24 hours at 4.0GHz at this same voltage. Below is the 4.1GHz oc running 100 loops of Linx at standard. I haven't worked on my RAM at 4.1GHz, so running ALL memory causes a reboot:


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> doing what? bottlenecking GTX 780 ti?
> 
> well as i said few posts above...i have c2q 9550, xeon e5450, x5460, i5 2500k and i7 2600k now.
> 
> truth is simple...xeons on 771 are awesome because they are cheap. If used on high quality board and OC'd highly 4.0+, they are still potent chips
> 
> when i tested both systems with my GTX 970....i5 2500k on 3.3 in gaming, BF4 mp 64 players blows away my e5450 on 4.0. When i OC i5 to 4.8 is another story..
> 
> that quad you compare is bad example...is way overpriced, and actually bad overclocker. Because you need extreeme high voltages, high end watercooling to keep it 4.0+. Much better option for overclocking is e5450 and x5460, x5470... because lower TDP. Even good sample of q9650 overclocks better than that qx9770. yes it have unlocked multiplyer, but you will hit all kind of walls before you break some OC record with it
> 
> Chip is fine, have enaugh power. Problem is motherboards....good ones are over priced, crappy ones are...well crap. There is little point of taking 771 xeons and 775 boards in 2015 without high overclock. Except love for experimenting and playing with old tech


Instead of looking at GPU usage, watch actual FPS.
GPU load is pointless if FPS is good for gaming.
Quote:


> sadly...even at that speed, is blown away with cheap sandy i5 on stock


You meant a 4GHz Yorkfield is worse than cheap Sandy i5.
2500k is many things, but woudn't call it "cheap". i5 2400 - THAT is cheap i5.
So I would love to see it bottleneck that GTX 780 Ti less than my QX9770 and "blowing away" results from i5 2400 on video (same GPU, RAM, settings, etc.)...
I never said you should buy QX9770, so don't start on price of that QX9770 when you clearly know ANY Yorkfield with 12MB L2 will have exact same results I got from my C2E (at the same settings).

PS. I didn't use watercooling to cool it @4,27GHz, I used Air cooling equivalent of it


----------



## Exonom

I need some help! *--> Q35 .-->X3363--> 771 MOD*

I have a HP Copaq convertible Minitower (dc7800). The plan is to upgrade the CPU from the e4600 which is build in right now to a Xeon X3363. I bought alreday the processor, but somehow I´m not able to bring it to life. The Motherboard of the HP PC is using the Q35 Chipset... and the Bios Version I use is v01.35.
I think there might be a problem with the Bios because the chipset would normally support this xeon CPU

Please help I would really love to use this CPU in my rig!!!


----------



## smak420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Instead of looking at GPU usage, watch actual FPS.
> GPU load is pointless if FPS is good for gaming.
> You meant a 4GHz Yorkfield is worse than cheap Sandy i5.
> 2500k is many things, but woudn't call it "cheap". i5 2400 - THAT is cheap i5.
> So I would love to see it bottleneck that GTX 780 Ti less than my QX9770 and "blowing away" results from i5 2400 on video (same GPU, RAM, settings, etc.)...
> I never said you should buy QX9770, so don't start on price of that QX9770 when you clearly know ANY Yorkfield with 12MB L2 will have exact same results I got from my C2E (at the same settings).
> 
> PS. I didn't use watercooling to cool it @4,27GHz, I used Air cooling equivalent of it


Ok i say cheap, because in my country i can get i5 2500k used for littlebit more money than X5470..

Biggest problem overhere is with overpriced motherboards, witch are in uknown condition and way overpriced


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> Ok i say cheap, because in my country i can get i5 2500k used for littlebit more money than X5470..
> 
> Biggest problem overhere is with overpriced motherboards, witch are in uknown condition and way overpriced


On Ebay.ca, right now, 2500K are going for about $130, and X5470 are going for $60...x5460 for $30...they aren't even close in price dude. We all know 2500K is faster...you don't need to keep telling us







Double your budget on CPU, and everything else, obviously you will have a faster PC. No one is debating that...or saying SB isn't worth the money or anything of the sort. Just because you say you live in a region where these CPU are priced the same, that is a unique situation that doesn't apply to everyone else in this thread.


----------



## noc101

All agreed the problem was the (Firewall) Comodo.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> Ok i say cheap, because in my country i can get i5 2500k used for littlebit more money than X5470..
> 
> Biggest problem overhere is with overpriced motherboards, witch are in uknown condition and way overpriced


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> On Ebay.ca, right now, 2500K are going for about $130, and X5470 are going for $60...x5460 for $30...they aren't even close in price dude. We all know 2500K is faster...you don't need to keep telling us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double your budget on CPU, and everything else, obviously you will have a faster PC. No one is debating that...or saying SB isn't worth the money or anything of the sort. Just because you say you live in a region where these CPU are priced the same, that is a unique situation that doesn't apply to everyone else in this thread.


Asus P5K-VM Socket 775 REV 1.02G DDR Motherboard W/ I/O Plate - TESTED WORKING = $36.00 U.S. free shipping. ASUS P5G41T-M LX3 (DDR3) new outta box =$42.00 &$12.00 shipping Examples off ebay here in U.S. also,cpu ebay prices in pics. This argument is getting OLD guys. cheapest deceant 1155 board is this MSI Gaming B150 Gaming M3 LGA 1151 Intel B150 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 ATX Intel sats gently used & it's $65.00 with free shipping U.S. The xeon is still half to 3/4 the price for cpu & Mobo for most of us compared to i2500k.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

But on the other hand, for those that aren't scared of modding a case to fit it, I picked up my W3565+T3500 motherboard for $90 Canadian (about $65 US) directly from Ebay.ca "Buy it now" listings. Believe that setup can still be had for the same $$$ without any type of deal searching, etc. Just no overclocking...


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noc101*
> 
> All agreed the problem was the (Firewall) Comodo.


Comodo firewall was keeping the computer from loading all four cores???


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> But on the other hand, for those that aren't scared of modding a case to fit it, I picked up my W3565+T3500 motherboard for $90 Canadian (about $65 US) directly from Ebay.ca "Buy it now" listings. Believe that setup can still be had for the same $$$ without any type of deal searching, etc. Just no overclocking...


lol,I already have to cut part of a side panel out so the evo212 can fit. My building manager gives me looks whenever we have inspections & I tell them "Each 1 of those works & I'm willing to hook up and demonstrate it 4 U.There's 1 case waiting for a build..." So far she hasn't wanted to waste her time watching me turn on 4 towers, then unhook 1 and hook up the next 4 to it's monitor to prove it. (All but 1 is all up to date & running Windows 10.the other is Linux Mint with THIS cpu and 2Gb of ram. LOL http://ark.intel.com/products/27421/Intel-Pentium-4-Processor-1_30-GHz-256K-Cache-400-MHz-FSB (it DID load & run windows 7 AND windows 10 for the record. )


----------



## schuck6566

REMEMBER GUYS AND GALS, I'VE STARTED A THREAD WHERE I'M POSTING MODDED BIOS FOR THE XEON'S. http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios Please feel free to stop in and leave a copy of the bios U modded for your rig with a discription! ( Make model board bios ver.# and changes would be GREAT!) For example HP ASUS Board IPIEL-LA. bios ver. 513 modded to add 45nm xeon codes and updated rest of 45nm codes from delidded file.Or Acer Veriton S661 Veriton S661

Model Name: VTS661 Date:

2010/03/19

Version:

R01.C0
Modded with Xeon microcodes added and C2D/C2Q codes updated. and then attach the file.







Might make it easier for futer peeps!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> lol,I already have to cut part of a side panel out so the evo212 can fit. My building manager gives me looks whenever we have inspections & I tell them "Each 1 of those works & I'm willing to hook up and demonstrate it 4 U.There's 1 case waiting for a build..." So far she hasn't wanted to waste her time watching me turn on 4 towers, then unhook 1 and hook up the next 4 to it's monitor to prove it. (All but 1 is all up to date & running Windows 10.the other is Linux Mint with THIS cpu and 2Gb of ram. LOL http://ark.intel.com/products/27421/Intel-Pentium-4-Processor-1_30-GHz-256K-Cache-400-MHz-FSB (it DID load & run windows 7 AND windows 10 for the record. )


Depends on the case, but usually all you have to do to fit these huge server boards in a normal ATX case is remove the 5.25" bays or part of them if you're crafty, and relocate/remove the HDD cage(s). You can also add the extra stand-offs if you wanted, but I usually don't bother as long as there are at least a few that line up, which there usually is. Sometimes have to figure out fan / power connectors as well, but I have boxes of old fans so I tend to have the fans with the proper connector already. And there are always workarounds for all of that stuff. I just buy stuff based on what is really cheap, and whole servers, or just boards, tend to fit that criteria lol I've picked up complete servers for around $60 Canadian from dual 771, 1156, 1366, etc., and converted those into desktops. Really, just anything I can find for cheap...latest was that Lenovo M58P for $40 Canadian that I am going to throw a 775/771 quad into. I score a ton of my stuff off of Kijiji.ca and similar though, basically just Kijiji and Ebay.ca for 90% of what I buy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> REMEMBER GUYS AND GALS, I'VE STARTED A THREAD WHERE I'M POSTING MODDED BIOS FOR THE XEON'S. http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios Please feel free to stop in and leave a copy of the bios U modded for your rig with a discription! ( Make model board bios ver.# and changes would be GREAT!) For example HP ASUS Board IPIEL-LA. bios ver. 513 modded to add 45nm xeon codes and updated rest of 45nm codes from delidded file.Or Acer Veriton S661 Veriton S661
> 
> Model Name: VTS661 Date:
> 
> 2010/03/19
> 
> Version:
> 
> R01.C0
> Modded with Xeon microcodes added and C2D/C2Q codes updated. and then attach the file.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might make it easier for futer peeps!


I have an HP DC7700 sitting here that I think might support Q6600/Q6700 if I just add the microcodes to the BIOS (only officially supports E6700 2.66GHz, sort of supports e5*00 and e7*00 series, maximum 1066 FSB/ supports 95W Pentium D...chipset webpage lists compatibility for Q6600, HP does not...HP also says only 4GB of RAM supported, but 8GB works fine...also video of someone on Youtube adding microcodes to this BIOS for proper E7*000 series support)...never done it before, but would I bother posting such a BIOS in your thread once I have it worked out?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Depends on the case, but usually all you have to do to fit these huge server boards in a normal ATX case is remove the 5.25" bays or part of them if you're crafty, and relocate/remove the HDD cage(s). You can also add the extra stand-offs if you wanted, but I usually don't bother as long as there are at least a few that line up, which there usually is. Sometimes have to figure out fan / power connectors as well, but I have boxes of old fans so I tend to have the fans with the proper connector already. And there are always workarounds for all of that stuff. I just buy stuff based on what is really cheap, and whole servers, or just boards, tend to fit that criteria lol I've picked up complete servers for around $60 Canadian from dual 771, 1156, 1366, etc., and converted those into desktops. Really, just anything I can find for cheap...latest was that Lenovo M58P for $40 Canadian that I am going to throw a 775/771 quad into. I score a ton of my stuff off of Kijiji.ca and similar though, basically just Kijiji and Ebay.ca for 90% of what I buy.
> I have an HP DC7700 sitting here that I think might support Q6600/Q6700 if I just add the microcodes to the BIOS (only officially supports E6700 2.66GHz, sort of supports e5*00 and e7*00 series, maximum 1066 FSB/ supports 95W Pentium D...chipset webpage lists compatibility for Q6600, HP does not...HP also says only 4GB of RAM supported, but 8GB works fine...also video of someone on Youtube adding microcodes to this BIOS for proper E7*000 series support)...never done it before, but would I bother posting such a BIOS in your thread once I have it worked out?


I'm looking for the xeon modded bios by preference. BUT saying that, if you get the DC7700 bios set where it's supporting newer cpu's and want to post it there, feel free. Just be clear WHAT it's modded for so a google search will pick it up later in life.







and I'll have to ck out that sight U mentioned besides ebay.







Edit: Well,Kijiji does me no good, not exactly a quick trip to ca to meet the sellers.


----------



## noc101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Comodo firewall was keeping the computer from loading all four cores???


yes. https://cyberraiden.files.wordpress.com/2014/11/comodo-internet-security-8-2-advanced-settings_07-04-2015_17-27-10.jpg


----------



## Mumriken

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but it is sort of related.
I have a server with a Asus x38 board (running x48 rampage formula bios with 771 micro codes) and a Xeon 3363 cpu.

Could i get 4x4gb with ecc sticks? When i google this i get very conflicting results.
Dirt cheep on ebay and since its a server I guess ecc would not hurt =)


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumriken*
> 
> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but it is sort of related.
> I have a server with a Asus x38 board (running x48 rampage formula bios with 771 micro codes) and a Xeon 3363 cpu.
> 
> Could i get 4x4gb with ecc sticks? When i google this i get very conflicting results.
> Dirt cheep on ebay and since its a server I guess ecc would not hurt =)


DDR2 DIMM and FB-DIMM do not share the same slot, they have different patterns.


----------



## Mumriken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> DDR2 DIMM and FB-DIMM do not share the same slot, they have different patterns.


Tnx
I'll get some regular sticks then =)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> DDR2 DIMM and FB-DIMM do not share the same slot, they have different patterns.


ECC and FB-DIMM are not the same thing...FB-DIMM has a different slot, is registered and ECC, while you can regular DIMMS with ECC. Though it's not very common. And from what I understand, the ECC sticks can generally be used on any board supporting normal DDR2 DIMMs, the ECC function just won't operate. For example, I had a P5W-DH Deluxe that supported ECC.


----------



## schuck6566

wow all I can say is ***? LOL here's the i72600 with the gtx950 results for firestrike. and will post same card results from when it was on my e5450 OC'd to like 3.83-3.91GHz.


----------



## smak420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> 
> wow all I can say is ***? LOL here's the i72600 with the gtx950 results for firestrike. and will post same card results from when it was on my e5450 OC'd to like 3.83-3.91GHz.


Ofc is LOL because you using graphic intensive only benchmark, firestrike. Try LOL with physics test or use something more relative to RL usage than syntetic GPU benchmark

Like converting mp3, video files, excel calculations or heck, if you game...GTA V or City skylines, BF4 mp..

and show MINIMUM framerates, not average or max. Than you will notice difference from 5-35 FPS and 35-65 FPS


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Guys, do anyone have an already bios mod i can use to make my e8400 work on my DELL 745? iT only supports 1066 and i think i made a huge mistake buying the e8400


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*
> 
> Guys, do anyone have an already bios mod i can use to make my e8400 work on my DELL 745? iT only supports 1066 and i think i made a huge mistake buying the e8400


No bios already made, but U may want to know that even with the code for the e8400 added, AT BEST it would run @ 2.39GHz. multiplier of 9 times 266 because of the 1066FSB (FSB divide by 4 = number X cpu multi for cpu speed.) 1066 divided by 4 =266. 266 x 9 = 2394MHz 1333 divided by 4 = 333.25 333.25 x 9 =2999.25 MHz (call it 3.0GHz) But you also run the chance of non compatibility. The following is from the Dell forums. Dell has a bad habit of adding limits to their boards beyond the regular chipset limits. (E.G.,some are limited to single/dual core even though the chipset supports quad cores,see the Vostro 200 for prime example) ---->Yes, you can use Core 2 Quad Q6600 or Q6700. You cannot use Q8xxx/Q9xxx.
Also, the fastest supported non-Extreme dual core is Core 2 Duo E6700.1333mhz processors are not supported.
The INTEL 965 chipset does not list ANY quads as a possible upgrade.
Max Bios is Heiden 2.6.6 but I don't know if that is required.
In some cases it will prevent processor from working and no I'm not going to test each and every one.
Only Pentium D and Core2 Duo processors were tested.
Pentium D 960's are cheap now.
YOU CANNOT USE Core 2 QUAD 8000 or 9000 Series at all EVER. Spec says
Processor
Intel Core2 Duo Intel Pentium D Intel Pentium 4 Hyper-Threading logo Intel Celeron D logo
Intel® Core™2 Duo® Processor
Dual Core Technology

Intel® Pentium® D Processor with
Dual Core Technology

Intel® Pentium® 4 Processor with
HT Technology

Intel® Celeron® D Processor
Up to 6700
(2.66GHz,4MB,1066MHz FSB)
Up to 960 (3.6GHz,2X2MB,800MHz FSB)
Up to 531 (3GHz,1M,800MHz FSB)

Up to 346 (3.06GHz,256K,
533MHz FSB) Now that I've gone on and sounded like a jerk, maybe you'd wanna try the q6700? it's like $25 on ebay. @ least the FSB is right for that.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> Ofc is LOL because you using graphic intensive only benchmark, firestrike. Try LOL with physics test or use something more relative to RL usage than syntetic GPU benchmark
> 
> Like converting mp3, video files, excel calculations or heck, if you game...GTA V or City skylines, BF4 mp..
> 
> and show MINIMUM framerates, not average or max. Than you will notice difference from 5-35 FPS and 35-65 FPS


The Video IS the most relative to MY "real ife" usage. As for the games U listed,sorry,don't play them. Witcher3 was enjoyable in 1080 on med/high settings with hair works off. (remember,only 2Gb gtx950.) A shot of my games I play. (Arkham Knight sucks though) 
My POINT was that for video game performance,unless the game is designed to take advantage of the HT aspect,there really wasn't THAT great an improvement. Certainly not worth dropping over $150.00 for.


----------



## schuck6566

Ummm, Just a pic for the newbies. This is how NOT TO APPLY thermal paste to your cpu!


----------



## Boereman

It's running stock at 1.200V and droops to 1.168V under load. It sits under 50 degrees Celsius too, which is nice. Got back from the UK last night so I'll be messing with it a little this evening. Will post as it goes...


----------



## epix1718

Hi all, have had my LGA775 system since ~2007.. about a year ago I gave it a slight upgrade changing out the Q6600 for a X5460 E0 stepping cpu, also swapped my motherboard for a brand new EVGA 780i (P10 bios) that a friend gave to me.

I'm able to run 4.2GHZ (9.5x442) at 1.35v stable. I have memory set to 900Mhz while QFSB is set to the 1768Mhz (442Mhz FSB).

SpeedStep is OFF, TM1/TM2 are OFF, but when I run CPUMARK I only get a score of ~5100. When I set the BIOS settings to stock and nothing is overclocked my baseline CPU score was 3625.

I've seen others that run 3.8GHz or so and knock out 6000+ on the CPUMARK score.. is there some setting that is wrong?

I've checked and it shows are 4 cores are enabled/active.

CPU: Xeon 5460 EO Stepping
MOBO: EVGA 780i P10 BIOS
RAM: 2x4GB Patriot Viper 1066 and 2x 4GB Corsair PC6400
GPU: PNY GeForce GTX960 2GB (stock)


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boereman*
> 
> It's running stock at 1.200V and droops to 1.168V under load. It sits under 50 degrees Celsius too, which is nice. Got back from the UK last night so I'll be messing with it a little this evening. Will post as it goes...


Have you checked to see if your CPU is thermal throttling?


----------



## chris89

Hi guys, I'm running the dc7700 hp sff on i think the 965 chipset. I'm running an e6300 1.86ghz, but its way too slow for streaming 1080p.

My question is I saw the Intel Dempsey, based on NetBurst architecture which is Pentium 4 tech right? haha

Do you think a 2.67Ghz 1066mhz fsb Conroe would out run Xeon 5080 @ 3733Mhz? The Xeon 5080 has 2 cores with hyperthreading so it would appear as though it is running a quad core.

dc7700 sff bios adds these...i think it does have the cpu id 6FB... since q6600 posts but incompatible..
CPU IDs 6F6, 6F2, 6FD, 10676, and 1067A.

So I'm stuck between Xeon 3070 2.67ghz dual core, and Core 2 Extreme X6800 2.93Ghz... I guess I will try both. As I already have 2x Xeon 5050's and 1x Xeon 5080 to test on the way. Just want some extra juice out of this dc7700.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm running the dc7700 hp sff on i think the 965 chipset. I'm running an e6300 1.86ghz, but its way too slow for streaming 1080p.
> 
> My question is I saw the Intel Dempsey, based on NetBurst architecture which is Pentium 4 tech right? haha
> 
> Do you think a 2.67Ghz 1066mhz fsb Conroe would out run Xeon 5080 @ 3733Mhz? The Xeon 5080 has 2 cores with hyperthreading so it would appear as though it is running a quad core.
> 
> dc7700 sff bios adds these...i think it does have the cpu id 6FB... since q6600 posts but incompatible..
> CPU IDs 6F6, 6F2, 6FD, 10676, and 1067A.
> 
> So I'm stuck between Xeon 3070 2.67ghz dual core, and Core 2 Extreme X6800 2.93Ghz... I guess I will try both. As I already have 2x Xeon 5050's and 1x Xeon 5080 to test on the way. Just want some extra juice out of this dc7700.


#1,did U try the q6600 with the updated code for the cpu? (HP didn't support it,so likely didn't have the newest code) #2,the xeon 32xx series is the same basic cpu as the q6600,6700(BOTH are kentsfield and supported by the 965 chipset,it was hp who didn't add the support) U may be well off with the 5080 I.M.H.O.


----------



## chris89

@schuck6566

Thanks







. Yeah q6600 does post, just says incompatible... Yeah it appears HP has limited the cpu microcode compatibility.

I have a feeling that a low end Core 2 Duo might wax the 3733Mhz Quad-Threaded NetBurst Xeon... I cannot find any benchmarks of the Xeon 5080 anywhere...

I lined up the X3070 2667Mhz Dual-Threaded Xeon just in case the 130 watt Xeon 5080/5050 won't work. Although the Core 2 Extreme X6800 2933Mhz Unlocked 75 watt chip looks nice. Can Intel XTU overclock Core 2 Extreme?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> @schuck6566
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yeah q6600 does post, just says incompatible... Yeah it appears HP has limited the cpu microcode compatibility.
> 
> I have a feeling that a low end Core 2 Duo might wax the 3733Mhz Quad-Threaded NetBurst Xeon... I cannot find any benchmarks of the Xeon 5080 anywhere...
> 
> I lined up the X3070 2667Mhz Dual-Threaded Xeon just in case the 130 watt Xeon 5080/5050 won't work. Although the Core 2 Extreme X6800 2933Mhz Unlocked 75 watt chip looks nice. Can Intel XTU overclock Core 2 Extreme?


http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Xeon+3.73GHz not alot of detail. the c2Extreme had an unlocked multiplier, so U may be able to change it even in the hp bios,don't really know.Don't know about the intel program


----------



## jetzki

I am running a E5450 with a GA-P35-DS3P. Have been running stable for around a year or so now, but today I wanted to mess around with some virtual machines and realised I don't have the full features of my CPU unlocked in bios.



I believe I need to get VT-x enabled, I would actually just like to get everything that my CPU has enabled. Can someone help me out with this?

I'm going to take a look at the post on the first page about the microcodes and see if I can figure it out, but I remember I had a hell of a hard time getting it working when I tried to do this a year ago.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetzki*
> 
> I am running a E5450 with a GA-P35-DS3P. Have been running stable for around a year or so now, but today I wanted to mess around with some virtual machines and realised I don't have the full features of my CPU unlocked in bios.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I need to get VT-x enabled, I would actually just like to get everything that my CPU has enabled. Can someone help me out with this?
> 
> I'm going to take a look at the post on the first page about the microcodes and see if I can figure it out, but I remember I had a hell of a hard time getting it working when I tried to do this a year ago.


What Rev is your board??? 1.0,2.0,2.1??? I don't want to do the wrong bios for you.







I added a pic to give U an idea how U can possibly tell without opening the case.


----------



## jetzki

Give me 10min, I need to take my case apart and probably take my fan out to see the model number.


----------



## jetzki

I just looked at which board configuration looked the same as mine by the pictures.

Mine is the rev1.1 all the heat sinks and chips etc are in the same places. The other versions have heat pipes n **** which i don't have.

Edit--

This is my bios http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2533#bios


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetzki*
> 
> I just looked at which board configuration looked the same as mine by the pictures.
> 
> Mine is the rev1.1 all the heat sinks and chips etc are in the same places. The other versions have heat pipes n **** which i don't have.


U know which bios ver ?? F4 -F12 are listed.


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm running the dc7700 hp sff on i think the 965 chipset. I'm running an e6300 1.86ghz, but its way too slow for streaming 1080p.
> 
> My question is I saw the Intel Dempsey, based on NetBurst architecture which is Pentium 4 tech right? haha
> 
> Do you think a 2.67Ghz 1066mhz fsb Conroe would out run Xeon 5080 @ 3733Mhz? The Xeon 5080 has 2 cores with hyperthreading so it would appear as though it is running a quad core.
> 
> dc7700 sff bios adds these...i think it does have the cpu id 6FB... since q6600 posts but incompatible..
> CPU IDs 6F6, 6F2, 6FD, 10676, and 1067A.
> 
> So I'm stuck between Xeon 3070 2.67ghz dual core, and Core 2 Extreme X6800 2.93Ghz... I guess I will try both. As I already have 2x Xeon 5050's and 1x Xeon 5080 to test on the way. Just want some extra juice out of this dc7700.


The 5080 is pretty much a PD 965 in terns if performance. Pretty much any Core 2 chip will be much faster. Does your board support chips with 1333Mhz FSB's? If it does try the Xeon 51xx chips. Dirt cheap and very reliable.


----------



## jetzki

I'm using the latest versuion F12. I don't know what the differences between them are... I just thought newest must be best.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetzki*
> 
> I'm using the latest versuion F12. I don't know what the differences between them are... I just thought newest must be best.


Ok,give me a couple mins.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Ok,give me a couple mins.


GA -P35-DS3P ver1.1 bios ver F12 modded for xeon e5450. (xeon microcodes added.) Flash @ own risk. It shows the file with the added xeon codes.







cbrom isn't my best tool to work with.









autoexecP35DS3Pmoddedfore5450xeon..zip 1352k .zip file


----------



## jetzki

Worked perfectly! Thank you so much dude









Weird side effect... cpu temp has dropped A LOT idling at like 20c now... before it was way higher. Could this be a side effect of something you did?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetzki*
> 
> Worked perfectly! Thank you so much dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird side effect... cpu temp has dropped A LOT idling at like 20c now... before it was way higher. Could this be a side effect of something you did?


It has the right micro code now,so it'll run properly.My e5450 idles around 27-28 OC'd to 3.86GHz with a kinda high voltage. So low 20's sounds right depending on the surrounding temps.







Glad it worked. U can double ck temps with coretemp program. It'll probably show a tjmax of 100. THESE cpu's have a tjmax of 85 so just remember to offset coretemp program -15degrees if needed.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epix1718*
> 
> Hi all, have had my LGA775 system since ~2007.. about a year ago I gave it a slight upgrade changing out the Q6600 for a X5460 E0 stepping cpu, also swapped my motherboard for a brand new EVGA 780i (P10 bios) that a friend gave to me.
> 
> I'm able to run 4.2GHZ (9.5x442) at 1.35v stable. I have memory set to 900Mhz while QFSB is set to the 1768Mhz (442Mhz FSB).
> 
> SpeedStep is OFF, TM1/TM2 are OFF, but when I run CPUMARK I only get a score of ~5100. When I set the BIOS settings to stock and nothing is overclocked my baseline CPU score was 3625.
> 
> I've seen others that run 3.8GHz or so and knock out 6000+ on the CPUMARK score.. is there some setting that is wrong?
> 
> I've checked and it shows are 4 cores are enabled/active.
> 
> CPU: Xeon 5460 EO Stepping
> MOBO: EVGA 780i P10 BIOS
> RAM: 2x4GB Patriot Viper 1066 and 2x 4GB Corsair PC6400
> GPU: PNY GeForce GTX960 2GB (stock)


my e5450 @ 3.86GHz  U may also want 2 try re-running the test with everything the same,except remove the 2 sticks of Corsair ram and just run it with the Viper @ 1066. If it's any better,U know it's the ram being underclocked to match that's doing it. Also,U may want to try the ram @ 1.9v if it's 1.8v because of all 4 sticks being used. just some ideas. Also,eveb though you're on a 780i, the guys here may be of some help. http://www.overclock.net/t/1547699/790i-ultra-nvidia-chipset-anyone-else-still-rockin-in-2015-edit-2016-overclocking-gaming/260#post_25707519


----------



## Revhead

Hey Chuck,
Just wanted to say congrats. Looks like you've finally got a handle on Cbrom?
.

Sent from my K00C using Tapatalk


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Hey Chuck,
> Just wanted to say congrats. Looks like you've finally got a handle on Cbrom?
> .
> 
> Sent from my K00C using Tapatalk










I kept the page from delidded open and followed step by step,then had to re-do it the second way because of size limits. I'll keep doing it that way(page open) untill it gets comfy.







And Thanks,I was kinda sweating the results! lol


----------



## oclockbuddy

Hi all,

I have managed to oc my x5460 to 4.2GHZ with a CPU-Z core VID of 1.248V stable 24hr Aida64 stress test with a max cpu temp of 65c. I had 2x2GB KTD-DM8400C6/2G which worked perfectly with my GA-EP45-UD3L motherboard. I bought another 2x KTD-DM8400C6/2G so i can have 8GB total memory. But the system wont even boot. It only work on 6GB but when i install 8GB it does not boot to post no beeps etc. Reseted CMOS changed ram voltage to 2.0v 2.1v changed speed to 667mhz but the problem persisted. Any way I can make this work? Thanks


----------



## Revhead

@oclockbuddy
You basically need to take out all the sticks and add them back in one at a time. I covered this in an earlier post. Search.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## oclockbuddy

I did that and checked all Ram slots that all works so it should not be a mainboard issue. I was reading that the board only supports single sided ram when using 4x2gb. Anyone used Double Sided ram 4x2GB over here so I can confirm?


----------



## smak420

what's your NB voltage? you have up that when populating all 4 DIMM slots. And also what are your latencies, maby you want to loose them.

I used to have that ram too. Listen, they are maby rated 2.1V, but i would try with lower voltage at first.

Do like this, take them all out, reset CMOS, and put only 2 dimms back. Up your NB to 1.26v-1.28v at first. And set your latencies manually, dont leave them on auto. Also check command rate and put it on 2T.

Put your ram at 1.9v first, i remember when i had EP35-DS3R mobo i have to mess a lot with latencies to make my corsair 2gb x 4 working


----------



## oclockbuddy

everything set to Auto except cpu voltage on mainboard of 1.275v

Ram timings set to 6 6 6 18 and set to 2.00D running at lowest speed possible


----------



## smak420

ok try like this. Reset cmos, and put first only 2 sticks, leave everything on auto except

DRAM - 1.9v - 2.0v
NB - 1.28 -1.30v

save exit, and add another 2 dimms

i think gigabyte boards northbridge is -MCH in bios

Ok please if you can post picture of your bios, ill give you advice for settings, i forgot them in my mind, because i swap gigabyte with ASUS board back than...

but i think i have OC template somewhere for 8gb and q9550 for 4.0 on that board

Multiplier (ratio)
CPU Frequency -
DRAM - 1.8 - 2.1 ( i dont wanna push that even on rated 2.1v, try from 1.9v for kingston rams)
CPU VCore -
CPU Term -
CPU PLL -
CPU Ref. -
*MCH Core - 1.28*
MCH Ref. - .900
ICH I/O - 1.55
ICH Core - 1.10


----------



## oclockbuddy

will try them when I am home. 3 sticks were working fine. as soon as I installed the 4th stick computer power without display, no beeps etc and seems to keep restarting. Thanks for the tip will reply later on.


----------



## smak420

than try put only that one stick and test it with MEMTEST86+

but that sounds like NB voltage need juice, try that first


----------



## oclockbuddy

so you managed to make that type of ram double sided 4x2GB work on a gigabyte p45 mainboard right?

all sticks are memtest and 100% tested and good


----------



## RKDxpress

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oclockbuddy*
> 
> so you managed to make that type of ram double sided 4x2GB work on a gigabyte p45 mainboard right?
> 
> all sticks are memtest and 100% tested and good


I have same 5460 and ud3r board. Using 8gb of 4x2gb of ocz 1066 ddr2. 2.1 volts and bumped the mch just not sure how much.


----------



## oclockbuddy

Your ram is double sided or single sided?


----------



## RKDxpress

I believe it is double sided. Away from my computer now and on my phone.


----------



## oclockbuddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> ok try like this. Reset cmos, and put first only 2 sticks, leave everything on auto except
> 
> DRAM - 1.9v - 2.0v
> NB - 1.28 -1.30v
> 
> save exit, and add another 2 dimms
> 
> i think gigabyte boards northbridge is -MCH in bios
> 
> Ok please if you can post picture of your bios, ill give you advice for settings, i forgot them in my mind, because i swap gigabyte with ASUS board back than...
> 
> but i think i have OC template somewhere for 8gb and q9550 for 4.0 on that board
> 
> Multiplier (ratio)
> CPU Frequency -
> DRAM - 1.8 - 2.1 ( i dont wanna push that even on rated 2.1v, try from 1.9v for kingston rams)
> CPU VCore -
> CPU Term -
> CPU PLL -
> CPU Ref. -
> *MCH Core - 1.28*
> MCH Ref. - .900
> ICH I/O - 1.55
> ICH Core - 1.10


I tried these settings with no success, any other options I can try?


----------



## chris89

Hey whats going on guys? Might someone check out the microcode on this Acer X3812 board? It's g43 so should support pretty much all quads but is only working with pentium dual cores. Thanks

BIOS_Acer_P01.A1_A_A.zip 3615k .zip file

Haha well MMTool was a breeze as always for this type of BIOS... I added all 3 microcode files and so I guess ill go ahead and test it...

*Update* Flashed modded bios and receive one long beep on any 1333 xeons i have laying around. Only seems to work with the one E2160 i have so I'm guessing the board is power limited to 65 watts... Tried the 80 watt e5405, and nothing. Maybe it will work with L-series or ULV Xeon's... I guess I'll try, was hoping for better compatibility but its okay.


----------



## smak420

oclockbuddy

can you please put only 2 stick's at the time and run Memtest86+? run 2 pass minimum

so test 2 and than other 2 in other dimm slots


----------



## mouacyk

So, I've been trying to push my X5470 to see what it's capable of on water. The temperatures became intolerable at 4.2GHz with a Hyper 212 Evo. It's now connected to a 720mm raddage loop and is sitting under an H220 pump-block with the pump impeller removed, so it's acting just as a block. I started out with an MIT base template from a stable 24hr prime95 blend overclock of 400x10.

*System*
CPU: X5470
RAM: 4x2GB G.SKill DDR2 1066
Mobo: GA-EP45-UD3P

*Base 4GHz template that is 24hr+ stable in prime95 blend and OCCT Linpack 90%*
Bus: 400
Multi: 10x
RAM: 1066 = 400 * (4/3) * 2, 5-5-5-15-2T (ratio of 4:3 changed to 1:1 when trying for max CPU oc)
PLL: 1.5
Vtt: 1.22
MCH: 1.4 (lowering this is unstable due to strain with 4x2GB memory)
VDDR: 2.1 (Lowered to 1.9v when trying for max CPU oc)
VCore: 1.275 (VID), loads at 1.232, idles at 1.248
tRD: 7 (Performance Level, set to 10 when trying for max CPU oc)
CPU/MCH References: 0.775 (Vtt * 0.635)

Using that base template, I changed the FSB:RAM ratio to 1:1 and tRD to 10 to relax memory. Afterward, I only adjust the Bus and VCore to see how high the chip will go. Incrementing 5MHz at a time and increasing VCore until OCCT small data set and Prime95 Small FFT 8K both pass 15 minutes of testing, I was able to reach *435* at *1.4475v* with *69C* on hottest cores. However, for 440, no amount of VCore increase above 1.4475v (tested up to 1.5v) and staying under 85C on hottest core could stabilize prime 95 for more than a few minutes. Is it time to increase Vtt to 1.24, or 1.34? Would I also be able to lower the VCore if Vtt is increased?


----------



## smak420

yes i would increase VTT up to 1.28, doubt you will need more for that freq. Go in small increases 1.24, 1.26 till you get it stabile. Dont go over 1.30v.

and keep FSB:RAM 1:1

that 1.4 on NB, despite you have 4 banks populated seems high...


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> yes i would increase VTT up to 1.28, doubt you will need more for that freq. Go in small increases 1.24, 1.26 till you get it stabile. Dont go over 1.30v.
> 
> and keep FSB:RAM 1:1
> 
> that 1.4 on NB, despite you have 4 banks populated seems high...


Alright, slowly increasing VTT seems like the most logical next step. Thanks.

I'm sure I don't need 1.4 on NB right now with the 1:1 divider and 870MHz on the memory, but it was needed for 1066MHz. It didn't seem to affect stability so far -- if it does turn out to be bad, I'll tune it to get past 440. Once I get max CPU oc, I do plan to return the RAM to as close to 1066MHz as possible. Being a DDR2 platform, it will need every bit of bandwidth possible.


----------



## Vincent12

Got an Asus P5P43TD Pro (revision 1.03G) and two Xeons X5470 (all released X5470 are E0 anyways).

Newest BIOS version 0710

Asus P5P43TD Pro, CPU-ATX-Power cord 4-Pol.
CPU: 2 x X5470 SLBBF , both with VID 1.25V
Cooler: Noctua NH-C12P SE14 with 140mm fan
RAM: 4 x Samsung M378B5273DH0-CH9 DDR3-1333 (working fine in all six 775 boards with full placement, also in Asus P5Q3)
RAM 4 x Samsung M378B5273CH0-CK0 DDR3-1600 (working fine everywhere, too, but not tested with Asus P5Q3 yet)
PSU: Coolermaster G650M 80 Plus Bronze

BIOS modified:
All older socket 775 microcode versions replaced with several newest 775 versions + added several socket 771 newest microcode versions

cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin <=especially this one needed microcode for Xeon X5470 E0 (all E0 anyways) / X5460 (E0), E5450 (E0), L5430 (all E0 anyways)/ ... etc
cpu0001067a_plat00000011_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin

cpu00010677_plat00000010_ver0000070a_date20100929.bin

cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
cpu00010676_plat00000010_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
cpu00010676_plat00000001_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin

cpu000006fb_plat00000040_ver000000bc_date20101003.bin
cpu000006fb_plat00000004_ver000000bc_date20101003.bin
cpu000006fb_plat00000010_ver000000ba_date20101003.bin
cpu000006fb_plat00000001_ver000000ba_date20101003.bin

cpu000006f9_plat00000001_ver00000082_date20060903test.bin

cpu000006f7_plat00000040_ver0000006b_date20101002.bin
cpu000006f7_plat00000010_ver0000006a_date20101002.bin

etc ...

The board is not posting with both X5470.
Mostly no boot post, no beeps.
CMOS reset is not helping
However sometimes it boots up, then two short beeps (according to Tutorial for AMI-BIOS it's a graphics card issue).
However it's not the graphics card, it's working fine, tested on other PC, and it's working fine here, too with another CPU

So sometimes a picture appearing on display, and two or one short beep,

"American Megatrends:
X5470 3,33Ghz
Press F1 to enter Setup
Press F2 to Load default values" then freezes, not responding to keyboard anymore

Then freezes.
So I'm using reset switch, rebooting, then fan is spinning up, then stoping (appears like some sort of self test).
Then sometimes a few times spinning up and down. Sometimes booting at once, and just obne short beep.
And sometimes I make it into BIOS, also reacting to keyboard, after three seconds it freezes again.

Sometimes it doesn't freeze in BIOS and I can make Standard values through BIOS, maybe that helps.
Then bump up the Vcore a little. Both Xeons X5470 have a VID of 1.25V. But BIOS Auto sets CPU Vcore lower (to 1.224V).

When I leave everything on Auto it doesn't boot from the USB Stick and hangs again, sometiomes it makes to the Bootmanager from USB flash drive, and then hangs after three seconds.

Raising Vcore manually a bit helped. It boots Windows 10 fine and from USB Stick, too. Unfortunately CPU-Z and /proc/cpuinfo showes just two cores, not all 4.

That's really odd.

But I can say that the E5450 E0 SLBBM is working very fine in this P5P43TD Pro board, all 4 cours detected.
And in the Fujitsu D2750 all four cores of X5470 are present, too. Other boards not tested with X5470 yet.

So I can exclude both Xeon X5470 as well. Tested both working in a Fujitsu D2750.

So the question is, does the X5470 have a too high TDP for this board? (The ATX-CPU-power port on the board has just 4 pin)
System is not overclocked.
And I must say, the other Asus boards with 4pin CPU power make problems when overclockinng L5430 to 3,2GHz, but booting at least fine, but errors in Prime95 Test 2 with Large FFTs

The Asrock boards which have a 8-pin CPU power port have boot problems when overclocking L5430 to 3,2 Ghz

The QX9650, QX9770 with higher/similar TDP is listed in the CPU support list of the P5P43TD Pro.
And other people reported an X5460 E0 to be working here.
And newest BIOS is already installed.
The Samsung RAM is working fine, tested working with E5450 in this board. I've put off the cooler a few times.
But the adapter is sitting fine at correct positions, and all pads at the bottom of both X5470 are clean. No bent pins in the socket.


----------



## chris89

Hi I'm having issues with 1333 xeon's on an HP Elite 8000 with Intel Q45 Chipset. It posts with Q6600 I have but no xeon's of 1333 fsb like e5450, 5405... The BIOS microcode update says it updates these ID's : - Updates the Intel Processor microcode for processors having CPU IDs 6FB, 6FD, 10676, 10677, and 1067A. Advice? I have 6 e5405's I tested and an e5450 with stickers that post on other systems ddr2 systems work best in particular. Anyone have Intel Q45 xeon support issues?

I even tried L5320 and nothing. So what are my Q45 options? I do have an X3210 coming in so maybe I'll try it. Otherwise these only support core 2 quads huh?

My E5405's are CPUIDs 10676 (SLAP2) 1067A (QFUY, SLBBP)

Current bios is v1.14 : http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/swd/public/detail?sp4ts.oid=4065890&swItemId=vc_156854_1&swEnvOid=4060
Microcode bios is v1.01 : http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/swd/public/detail?sp4ts.oid=4065890&swItemId=vc_90084_1&swEnvOid=4060#tab2
Maybe I should use the other v1.07 bios... : http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/swd/public/detail?sp4ts.oid=4065890&swItemId=vc_87352_1&swEnvOid=4060#tab1


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Hey whats going on guys? Might someone check out the microcode on this Acer X3812 board? It's g43 so should support pretty much all quads but is only working with pentium dual cores. Thanks
> 
> BIOS_Acer_P01.A1_A_A.zip 3615k .zip file
> 
> Haha well MMTool was a breeze as always for this type of BIOS... I added all 3 microcode files and so I guess ill go ahead and test it...
> 
> *Update* Flashed modded bios and receive one long beep on any 1333 xeons i have laying around. Only seems to work with the one E2160 i have so I'm guessing the board is power limited to 65 watts... Tried the 80 watt e5405, and nothing. Maybe it will work with L-series or ULV Xeon's... I guess I'll try, was hoping for better compatibility but its okay.


Acer Aspire x3812?? Runs 1333 quads up to 95watts according to the 1 tested by cnet. https://www.cnet.com/products/acer-aspire-x3812-e9502-core-2-quad-q8200-2-33-ghz-4-gb-640-gb-english/specs/ also, having typed/pasted that,it seems there's also a smaller form factor version,(x3810) that people had issues upgrading because of power limits.







If ya wanna try the l5430 there's 1 on ebay for $22.00 U.S. with free shipping. https://ark.intel.com/products/33091/Intel-Xeon-Processor-L5430-12M-Cache-2_66-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB If that bios U posted was the 1 U did,no codes were in it. Here's the DOS bios with the 45nm xeons added. EDIT: No XEON codes. ;0

Dos.BiosAcerP01.A1AAmoddedwith45nmxeonsadded..zip 752k .zip file


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Hi I'm having issues with 1333 xeon's on an HP Elite 8000 with Intel Q45 Chipset. It posts with Q6600 I have but no xeon's of 1333 fsb like e5450, 5405... The BIOS microcode update says it updates these ID's : - Updates the Intel Processor microcode for processors having CPU IDs 6FB, 6FD, 10676, 10677, and 1067A. Advice? I have 6 e5405's I tested and an e5450 with stickers that post on other systems ddr2 systems work best in particular. Anyone have Intel Q45 xeon support issues?
> 
> I even tried L5320 and nothing. So what are my Q45 options? I do have an X3210 coming in so maybe I'll try it. Otherwise these only support core 2 quads huh?
> 
> My E5405's are CPUIDs 10676 (SLAP2) 1067A (QFUY, SLBBP)
> 
> Current bios is v1.14 : http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/swd/public/detail?sp4ts.oid=4065890&swItemId=vc_156854_1&swEnvOid=4060
> Microcode bios is v1.01 : http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/swd/public/detail?sp4ts.oid=4065890&swItemId=vc_90084_1&swEnvOid=4060#tab2
> Maybe I should use the other v1.07 bios... : http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/swd/public/detail?sp4ts.oid=4065890&swItemId=vc_87352_1&swEnvOid=4060#tab1


See delidded for chipset issue. the x3210 should work fine.


----------



## epix1718

Would any of you guys mind posting your CPUMark scores along with details such as Mobo/CPU/Frequency (Multiplier & FSB)


----------



## chris89

@schuck6566 Thanks. x3210 on the way. Tested Xeon 5080 in the DC7700 and no post (No red light and beeping like L5320 so think its a power limitation) & wow its by far the hottest chip I have ever tested. It puts a 120 watt x5470 to shame in terms of pure heat. My guess it runs pretty good... 3733Mhz @ 1066 fsb... crank to 1333 it'll run at 4662Mhz... Crank it all the way out to 1600mhz fsb @ 5600Mhz & Again 1700Mhz fsb (429Mhz bus) @ 6,000Mhz seriously on 4 threads shouldn't run bad is my guess. I mean this 5080 has to be extremely powerful if someone tests it on a high end board... I couldn't get it to post on anything I had here. Still running the Xeon 3070 & its a little faster than a E6700 and its cool and runs okay for now.


----------



## schuck6566

url=http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V9/display.php?id=73480534995][/url] OC'd to 3.86GHz.
Here's some of the info epix asked for, will post bios settings when I get a chance. IMHO, you need to up your voltage for that clock.Note my 3.86 is using a minimum of 1.344 under full load.That's what I need to have stable in prime 95,ect. Any less it crashes with the time errors(took too long) I noticed when U had the clocks @ 4.0 and memory @ 1066 with 1.35v seemed 1 of your better results.HIGHER then U got @ higher clocks (probably lack of voltage.) Just my opinion,I am NOT a professional.







Edit: Here's my current Bios settings. 3 hours + prime95 stable. (no crash,just stopped before bed)

xeone5450onEP35-DS3R.txt 1k .txt file


----------



## Mahmoodun

POST screen is displaying my modded Xeon E5450 (SLBBM) as follows:

CPU : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5450 @ 3.00GHz
Stepping: 0A CPUID: 0001067A
Cache L1 Size: 128 KB
Cache L2 Size: 12288 KB
C1E BIOS Support
EM64T

Why does it say stepping 0A instead of E0? And it's pretty SLOW!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mahmoodun*
> 
> POST screen is displaying my modded Xeon E5450 (SLBBM) as follows:
> 
> CPU : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5450 @ 3.00GHz
> Stepping: 0A CPUID: 0001067A
> Cache L1 Size: 128 KB
> Cache L2 Size: 12288 KB
> C1E BIOS Support
> EM64T
> 
> Why does it say stepping 0A instead of E0? And it's pretty SLOW!


#1 Did U reset the cmos after flashing the bios? (also some details such as what it's in Mobo make model,ect,might help,) #2 Did U install the microcodes for the xeon,or are U hoping it works of whatevers in your current bios?(U never said,bios upgrade,ect.) #3 are the c states enabled or disabled? what about speedstep? #4 Did U try restarting the computer after the bios detected the the new cpu? How about driver updates ? (Windows has to install the driver for the xeon instead of whatever U were running.)


----------



## Mahmoodun

#1 Yes I cleared CMOS after flashing and applied defaults
#2 I installed only these 2 microcodes:
cpu0001067a_plat00000011_ver00000a0b_date20100928
cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928
#3 I tried them enabled and disabled, no change
#4 Yes I restarted it a lot of times
#5 Not sure what you're asking, but no, windows didn't detect a new processor on the first run yet the whole 4 cores are listed in device manager

Strangely enough, windows runs smoothly once I change the START value to 4 in the following registry entry:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Intelppm

Windows 10
Veriton m480
Bios P01.B3
Former processor E8400


----------



## umgill45

Hey folks. Long time lurker and read about the last 50 pages of this thread.

I have a ep45-ud3p board paired with a Q9650. P95 stable at 3.8ghz (425 fsb) with 2x2GB G.skill 1066Mhz running 1:1.
This setup has been stable for the past 3 years before that I was previously running at 450 Mhz stable but for some reason I had to back down to 3.8Ghz.

Two weeks ago I decided to get the X5470 that has a 10X multiplier. I also added another 2x 2gb Ram to my system.
Currently waiting for the X5470 to arrive but am testing to see if the system is stable with the extra 4gb of ram i just added.

I know my system can do 450mhz and I'd like for the new cpu to hit that mark again. Do you think its possible.
Further details on cooling etc. in my signature below.

Thanks


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umgill45*
> 
> Hey folks. Long time lurker and read about the last 50 pages of this thread.
> 
> I have a ep45-ud3p board paired with a Q9650. P95 stable at 3.8ghz (425 fsb) with 2x2GB G.skill 1066Mhz running 1:1.
> This setup has been stable for the past 3 years before that I was previously running at 450 Mhz stable but for some reason I had to back down to 3.8Ghz.
> 
> Two weeks ago I decided to get the X5470 that has a 10X multiplier. I also added another 2x 2gb Ram to my system.
> Currently waiting for the X5470 to arrive but am testing to see if the system is stable with the extra 4gb of ram i just added.
> 
> I know my system can do 450mhz and I'd like for the new cpu to hit that mark again. Do you think its possible.
> Further details on cooling etc. in my signature below.
> 
> Thanks


if you have this board ga-ud3p-ep45 with good air cooling you go at 4.5 max with water cooling 4.7

http://valid.x86.fr/1bm7fj


----------



## smak420

I agree....lot of people in this thread dont understand that most important part for good 775/771 system is motherboard, not chip by itself.

real benefit runing xeons and ddr2 is in high FSB, way above 400...and you cant do that witout p45 chipset.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mahmoodun*
> 
> #1 Yes I cleared CMOS after flashing and applied defaults
> #2 I installed only these 2 microcodes:
> cpu0001067a_plat00000011_ver00000a0b_date20100928
> cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928
> #3 I tried them enabled and disabled, no change
> #4 Yes I restarted it a lot of times
> #5 Not sure what you're asking, but no, windows didn't detect a new processor on the first run yet the whole 4 cores are listed in device manager
> 
> Strangely enough, windows runs smoothly once I change the START value to 4 in the following registry entry:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Intelppm
> 
> Windows 10
> Veriton m480
> Bios P01.B3
> Former processor E8400


try these to see if it helps.https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-hardware/getting-windows-to-detect-a-cpu-change/de1bec71-f2ed-495d-9a4a-7c3627b01fa6 And my screenshot shows what I was talking about when I said Windows needs to install drivers for the new cpu.


----------



## umgill45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> if you have this board ga-ud3p-ep45 with good air cooling you go at 4.5 max with water cooling 4.7
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1bm7fj


thanks:
Here's the highest my motherboard boots at:

4.54Hgz-505fsb.bmp 127k .bmp file


regular 24/7 until it got unstable 3 years ago

453fsb.JPG 384k .JPG file


current 24/7 (stable p95 small FFTs 18 hours, occt: 1 hout stable, memtest 86+ stable 3 passes)

Capture.PNG 32k .PNG file


Capture2.PNG 20k .PNG file


Capture3.PNG 21k .PNG file


Capture4.PNG 23k .PNG file


UMGILL-PC.txt 85k .txt file


----------



## smak420

that is best 775 motherboard for oc. Only DFI p45 can compete that. Awesome OC


----------



## umgill45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> that is best 775 motherboard for oc. Only DFI p45 can compete that. Awesome OC


Thanks!
I will update once I receive the 5470. Will need help overclocking it.
A few things ive read here for the 5470 are the following settings that I will try first are:

MCH: 1.4
Dram 1.9 volts
Load line calibration: ON?
Vcore :~1.36

Would you suggest anything else?


----------



## Mahmoodun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> try these to see if it helps.https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-hardware/getting-windows-to-detect-a-cpu-change/de1bec71-f2ed-495d-9a4a-7c3627b01fa6 And my screenshot shows what I was talking about when I said Windows needs to install drivers for the new cpu.


I followed the steps but still nothing apparently changed, it most probably has something to do with my motherboard and I might need to replace it, thanks for your help.


----------



## smak420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umgill45*
> 
> Thanks!
> I will update once I receive the 5470. Will need help overclocking it.
> A few things ive read here for the 5470 are the following settings that I will try first are:
> 
> *MCH: 1.4*
> Dram 1.9 volts
> Load line calibration: ON?
> Vcore :~1.36
> 
> Would you suggest anything else?


Populating 4 banks of ram need bit more juice on Northbridge, but i think that is MAX value you should go. I would start with 1.26, run memtest and Prime95 Blend, if fail on workers than raise it up 0.02+ steps

I had Gigabyte p35-ds3r and Asus P5Q Pro with 4x 2gb Corsair cl4 ram, and too much NB cause only fails. I found it stabile around 1.26-1.32v .

you have to focus on 3 things most when chasing high FSB: vcore, vtt, and gtl


----------



## nyenyi76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> GA -P35-DS3P ver1.1 bios ver F12 modded for xeon e5450. (xeon microcodes added.) Flash @ own risk. It shows the file with the added xeon codes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cbrom isn't my best tool to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> autoexecP35DS3Pmoddedfore5450xeon..zip 1352k .zip file


Schuck6566, mine e5450 & P35-DS3P Rev 2.0 (http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2625#bios), can you mod it for me, thx..


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyenyi76*
> 
> Schuck6566, mine e5450 & P35-DS3P Rev 2.0 (http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2625#bios), can you mod it for me, thx..


take it my friend its ok

bios.zip 646k .zip file


----------



## nyenyi76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> GA -P35-DS3P ver1.1 bios ver F12 modded for xeon e5450. (xeon microcodes added.) Flash @ own risk. It shows the file with the added xeon codes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cbrom isn't my best tool to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> autoexecP35DS3Pmoddedfore5450xeon..zip 1352k .zip file


Schuck6566, mine e5450 & P35-DS3P Rev 2.0 (http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2625#bios), can you mod it for me, thx..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> take it my friend its ok
> 
> bios.zip 646k .zip file


Thank youuuu besttt


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> take it my friend its ok
> 
> bios.zip 646k .zip file










U are much quicker with these then I am! I had to learn how to use cbrom because U weren't visiting as much. I'm still nervous,so if U get them before me that's a GOOD thing. And thanks again for the 1's you did 4 me.


----------



## retrac33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimakos234*
> 
> So here we go again, after testing both xeons, they worked fine on a friends Gigabyte EP45T-UD3R, and i tried once more on the Asus P5KPL-CM just for the f of it, but no, that stubborn mobo wont boot with the xeon. Also i cant find a report stating someone got an E5450 working on my mobo. I am desperate now.


Just wondering if you (or anyone else) got the E5450 (or any other Exxx series xeon) working on the Asus P5KPL-CM?


----------



## retrac33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimakos234*
> 
> So here we go again, after testing both xeons, they worked fine on a friends Gigabyte EP45T-UD3R, and i tried once more on the Asus P5KPL-CM just for the f of it, but no, that stubborn mobo wont boot with the xeon. Also i cant find a report stating someone got an E5450 working on my mobo. I am desperate now.


Just wondering if you (or anyone else) got the E5450 (or any other Exxx series xeon) working on the Asus P5KPL-CM?


----------



## jimakos234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retrac33*
> 
> Just wondering if you (or anyone else) got the E5450 (or any other Exxx series xeon) working on the Asus P5KPL-CM?


just fyi, i was not. I sold the P5KPL-CM, and got a P5B deluxe wifi. Strange thing is, before i sold the mobo paired with a core 2 quad, a xeon X3363 would not boot on the same mobo, even if it is listed as compatible. idk if the mbo was defective, since cpus like c2q/c2d worked just fine, even with the modded bios.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retrac33*
> 
> Just wondering if you (or anyone else) got the E5450 (or any other Exxx series xeon) working on the Asus P5KPL-CM?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimakos234*
> 
> just fyi, i was not. I sold the P5KPL-CM, and got a P5B deluxe wifi. Strange thing is, before i sold the mobo paired with a core 2 quad, a xeon X3363 would not boot on the same mobo, even if it is listed as compatible. idk if the mbo was defective, since cpus like c2q/c2d worked just fine, even with the modded bios.


Just in case Either of you decide to take another stab @ the board, I modded the bios from Asus with the xeon codes added and the c2d/c2q codes updated,removed duplicate codes. This is for the P5KPL-CM NOT THE P5KPL-CM/1600! TWO different boards! Different Bios! Different CPU support. Wish Everybody best of luck if they decide to try,and let us know!









P5KPL-CM-0702moddedxeonall771775codes4565nmaddedupd.zip 1286k .zip file


----------



## jimakos234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Just in case Either of you decide to take another stab @ the board, I modded the bios from Asus with the xeon codes added and the c2d/c2q codes updated,removed duplicate codes. This is for the P5KPL-CM NOT THE P5KPL-CM/1600! TWO different boards! Different Bios! Different CPU support. Wish Everybody best of luck if they decide to try,and let us know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P5KPL-CM-0702moddedxeonall771775codes4565nmaddedupd.zip 1286k .zip file


A friend of mine has a spare P5KPL-CM lying around. I will try both the old bios and the one you provide, if i get the chance.


----------



## shhek0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> I agree....lot of people in this thread dont understand that most important part for good 775/771 system is motherboard, not chip by itself.
> 
> real benefit runing xeons and ddr2 is in high FSB, way above 400...and you cant do that witout p45 chipset.


I am extremely satisfied with the xeon even without clock. I mean from stock and 4 Ghz in most games i get like 5 fps at most ( yeah it is paired with only 750ti) however i feel that with the purchase of ps4 I would use the 775 platform until my motherboard dies







So glad i found this thread and a chip that was bought so cheap doing so good job. Maybe though when 6/8 cores ( with or without HT become the trend- until then would stay with this config, though i am getting excited about 4k







). Fingers crossed!


----------



## chris89

Hey hows it going guys? I'm running a x5460 @ 3166mhz and it seems to be not quite enough for certain tasks. So I was thinking x5470 3333Mhz or QX9650? My question is could I exceed the x5470 with a stock volted qx9650 @ 10 to 12 multiplier? Its 333 x 9 by stock... can you only get 1 multi hop out of stock volts to 333 x 10? If I could get 333 x 11 out of the qx9650 @ 3663Mhz that would be nice on stock volts... If so I'd rather go x5470... But if I can edge the x5470 with a qx9650 then that would be cool.. advice? Thanks


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Hey hows it going guys? I'm running a x5460 @ 3166mhz and it seems to be not quite enough for certain tasks. So I was thinking x5470 3333Mhz or QX9650? My question is could I exceed the x5470 with a stock volted qx9650 @ 10 to 12 multiplier? Its 333 x 9 by stock... can you only get 1 multi hop out of stock volts to 333 x 10? If so I'd rather go x5470... But if I can edge the x5470 with a qx9650 then that would be cool.. advice? Thanks


Is there any reason why you can't OC the X5460 to 4GHz+? Is your motherboard limiting you in some way?


----------



## chris89

@mouacyk
Thanks for quick reply man. Yeah as far as my board it's HP IPIEL-LA board with multiplier control in bios. My question can qx9650 do 11 multi on stock volts? X5460, it taxes out bad on certain compute tasks. Need more juice haha


----------



## mouacyk

@chris89, it looks like your mobo has default max bus speed of 1333MHz. I suppose with an 11 multi, you're looking at 333.25 * 11 = 3.665Ghz. Whether the Q9650 can do that at stock remains to be answered by someone with experience. If the bin is anything like the Xeons, my X5470 is able to do 400MHz * 10 at stock voltage of 1.248v under load. I'm running 1066MHz DDR2 wit it too, blended and OCCT for 24hr+.


----------



## soebis75

my asus P5K-E/Wifi not work for X5460 E0, not post
but sometimes bwork post, i save bios setting > restart > not post again
clear cmos in several times, work post > save bios setting > restart > not post again

X5450 E0 work fine, not problem

i have mod bios&#8230;.

can you help me ?

i'm sorry my english bad
thanks


----------



## smak420

check sticker under CPU


----------



## soebis75

i'm not use sticker


----------



## smak420

well did you check how to make 771 - 775 mod?








or pins are turned with soldiering? that can be your problem if no post


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soebis75*
> 
> my asus P5K-E/Wifi not work for X5460 E0, not post
> but sometimes bwork post, i save bios setting > restart > not post again
> clear cmos in several times, work post > save bios setting > restart > not post again
> 
> X5450 E0 work fine, not problem
> 
> i have mod bios&#8230;.
> 
> can you help me ?
> 
> i'm sorry my english bad
> thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> well did you check how to make 771 - 775 mod?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or pins are turned with soldiering? that can be your problem if no post


I'm USUALLY on the opposite side of opinions with smak420,but here I agree with him. Possibly try reseating the cpu and the WiFi card(I read here that gave some one trouble before) If reseating and ck'ing ram doesn't provide answer,chances are the cpu got messed up when it was modded.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I'm USUALLY on the opposite side of opinions with smak420,but here I agree with him. Possibly try reseating the cpu and the WiFi card(I read here that gave some one trouble before) If reseating and ck'ing ram doesn't provide answer,chances are the cpu got messed up when it was modded.


I think that Wifi card thing was me...I had an Asus P5W DH Deluxe Wifi that gave me all sorts of trouble relating to CPU, RAM, not booting correctly most of the time...after weeks of trouble shooting, I noticed you could remove a screw and remove the "on-board" wifi card...removed that and the board worked flawlessly there-after. Weird.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I think that Wifi card thing was me...I had an Asus P5W DH Deluxe Wifi that gave me all sorts of trouble relating to CPU, RAM, not booting correctly most of the time...after weeks of trouble shooting, I noticed you could remove a screw and remove the "on-board" wifi card...removed that and the board worked flawlessly there-after. Weird.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I think that Wifi card thing was me...I had an Asus P5W DH Deluxe Wifi that gave me all sorts of trouble relating to CPU, RAM, not booting correctly most of the time...after weeks of trouble shooting, I noticed you could remove a screw and remove the "on-board" wifi card...removed that and the board worked flawlessly there-after. Weird.


YES! Soon as I saw your post,I was like,Ask him if he had the wifi issue!







I remember just about everything was being suggested.


----------



## salmanon

I have tried to install an E5420 chip into a GIGABYTE GA-G31M-ES2L. I have modified both the CPU and the socket, everything fits, but the PC never gets past posting.
Can someone please help?


----------



## soebis75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> well did you check how to make 771 - 775 mod?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or pins are turned with soldiering? that can be your problem if no post


yes, my pins are turned with soldiering

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I'm USUALLY on the opposite side of opinions with smak420,but here I agree with him. Possibly try reseating the cpu and the WiFi card(I read here that gave some one trouble before) If reseating and ck'ing ram doesn't provide answer,chances are the cpu got messed up when it was modded.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I think that Wifi card thing was me...I had an Asus P5W DH Deluxe Wifi that gave me all sorts of trouble relating to CPU, RAM, not booting correctly most of the time...after weeks of trouble shooting, I noticed you could remove a screw and remove the "on-board" wifi card...removed that and the board worked flawlessly there-after. Weird.


ok thanks, i try to remove wifi card..


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salmanon*
> 
> I have tried to install an E5420 chip into a GIGABYTE GA-G31M-ES2L. I have modified both the CPU and the socket, everything fits, but the PC never gets past posting.
> Can someone please help?


Did U add the microcodes for the xeon to the gigabyte bios? Did U ck memory for loose sticks? If it's a later version of Windows,U may have issues because of the codes missing.


----------



## salmanon

Thanks where can I get microcodes


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salmanon*
> 
> Thanks where can I get microcodes


post link from your bios


----------



## salmanon

I'm sorry I don't understand


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salmanon*
> 
> I'm sorry I don't understand


besttt was saying to post a link to your bios (for example the makers download page for YOUR boards latest bios) make sure it's the right Rev. for your board. your's had a Rev 1.x and 2.x each had a different bios. My guess is he's offering to add the xeon microcodes for you. If U want 2 do it your self, here's the link for the info and the codes. http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/


----------



## retrac33

We
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimakos234*
> 
> just fyi, i was not. I sold the P5KPL-CM, and got a P5B deluxe wifi. Strange thing is, before i sold the mobo paired with a core 2 quad, a xeon X3363 would not boot on the same mobo, even if it is listed as compatible. idk if the mbo was defective, since cpus like c2q/c2d worked just fine, even with the modded bios.


Well thanks for your posts, because I decided to go with (and got a better deal on) an ASUS P5K-VM. I'm planning to take a stab at it with an x5460 over the next couple months.


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retrac33*
> 
> We
> Well thanks for your posts, because I decided to go with (and got a better deal on) an ASUS P5K-VM. I'm planning to take a stab at it with an x5460 over the next couple months.


The P5K-VM is a decent board, I have one paired with an E5410 in my HTPC. It runs a bit hot for my liking so I'll probably end up replacing it with an L-series chip in the near future.


----------



## jimakos234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retrac33*
> 
> We
> Well thanks for your posts, because I decided to go with (and got a better deal on) an ASUS P5K-VM. I'm planning to take a stab at it with an x5460 over the next couple months.


well, i am waiting to receive an E5450 and an E5440. If i can convince this friend of mine ,that happens to have the very same board, to give it to me, i will flash the bios provided by schuck6566 and try to boot with one of the aforementioned xeons.


----------



## retrac33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> The P5K-VM is a decent board, I have one paired with an E5410 in my HTPC. It runs a bit hot for my liking so I'll probably end up replacing it with an L-series chip in the near future.


Ooooh nice! What cpu cooler are you using? Also, would you happen to have the modded BIOS for the mobo?


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retrac33*
> 
> Ooooh nice! What cpu cooler are you using? Also, would you happen to have the modded BIOS for the mobo?


I'm using the thick, copper-core version of the Intel 755 Stock cooler. Here's the BIOS, flash at your own risk: http://www.megafileupload.com/8939/P5K-VM-ASUS-0902.ROM


----------



## HMBR

I've been running for years my e5420 with a Celeron 430 cooler, temps are fine.


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HMBR*
> 
> I've been running for years my e5420 with a Celeron 430 cooler, temps are fine.


My HTPC is built into a cramped-ass P4-era Thinkcentre case, hence the terrible temps.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retrac33*
> 
> Ooooh nice! What cpu cooler are you using? Also, would you happen to have the modded BIOS for the mobo?


I modded the bios for U also, added the 45nm xeon codes and updated the 45nm's.No external download source involved.







Just this site.

P5K-VM-ASUS-0902modded45nmxeon.zip 641k .zip file


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> My HTPC is built into a cramped-ass P4-era Thinkcentre case, hence the terrible temps.


Outta curiousity,are U using s3 suspend/sleep mode with your htpc? Asus has a beta bios also that's supposed to correct a problem with the q-fan resumeing after coming outta suspend. If the Fan function is acting flakey,that may be part of the problem with heat also.


----------



## retrac33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I modded the bios for U also, added the 45nm xeon codes and updated the 45nm's.No external download source involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just this site.
> 
> P5K-VM-ASUS-0902modded45nmxeon.zip 641k .zip file


Thanks a bunch man.


----------



## decomarius

Hello! Can someone help me with the modded bios version to support Xeon E5450 for Asus P5K SE motherboard? This is the link for original bios https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5K_SE/HelpDesk_Download/ . Thank you! If the bios support w 8.1 would it support W 10 also?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decomarius*
> 
> Hello! Can someone help me with the modded bios version to support Xeon E5450 for Asus P5K SE motherboard? This is the link for original bios https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5K_SE/HelpDesk_Download/ . Thank you! If the bios support w 8.1 would it support W 10 also?


take it

microcodes.zip 523k .zip file


----------



## besttt

deleted


----------



## decomarius

Thank you very much mate! Happy holidays!


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Outta curiousity,are U using s3 suspend/sleep mode with your htpc? Asus has a beta bios also that's supposed to correct a problem with the q-fan resumeing after coming outta suspend. If the Fan function is acting flakey,that may be part of the problem with heat also.


I'm not using that mode, but I will mod and flash the beta and get back with the results


----------



## schuck6566

OVER 30 (presently) XEON MODDED BIOS can be found at http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios/30 Our fellow modder's are welcome to post a bios there as long as they state what the bios is,what it's for,and what basic changes were done. (example = P5KPL-CM bios with 771 & 775 microcodes added and updated,or Asus P5K-SE 1402 BETA bios with 771 & 775 codes added and updated.)[/SIZE]


----------



## linuxfanatic

Just got my hands on a P5K-E, what CPU would you guys recommend? Has to be quad core and under $25AUD.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> Just got my hands on a P5K-E, what CPU would you guys recommend? Has to be quad core and under $25AUD.


Prices there I don't know, but U.S. with free shipping in terms of MY recomendations for the board, U.S.$37.00 http://www.ebay.com/itm/intel-xeon-X5470-3-33GHz-12M-1333-Socket-LGA771-/112242602799?hash=item1a222e332f:g:FikAAOSwA3dYX0JH , U.S.$19.95 (my personal price/performance recomend) http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5460-3-16GHz-12MB-1333MHz-SLBBA-LGA771-Processor-/291726895194?hash=item43ec47285a:g:Z-cAAOSwiylW~xHv , U.S. $19.50(nice 4 lower power [email protected] 80watts) http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5450-SLANQ-3-0GHz-Quad-Core-Processor-/201755946138?hash=item2ef9976c9a:g:8LsAAOSwNRdX9WsI and the cheap but power pig [email protected] U.S. $17.49 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5450-3-00GHz-SLBBE-12MB-L2-LGA771-Quad-Core-Processor-/172436612380?hash=item282605e51c:gBEAAOSwJ7RYSF4i I'm using the e5450with a stable OC of 3.83. Others get 4.0 stable from it. I've seen the x5470 with stable OC's in low 4's to 4.5range on regular basis.







19.50 us = 27.18 AUD $17.50USD= $24.39AUD







shipping I don't know about,that was us shipping on 1's I posted.


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Prices there I don't know, but U.S. with free shipping in terms of MY recomendations for the board, U.S.$37.00 http://www.ebay.com/itm/intel-xeon-X5470-3-33GHz-12M-1333-Socket-LGA771-/112242602799?hash=item1a222e332f:g:FikAAOSwA3dYX0JH , U.S.$19.95 (my personal price/performance recomend) http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5460-3-16GHz-12MB-1333MHz-SLBBA-LGA771-Processor-/291726895194?hash=item43ec47285a:g:Z-cAAOSwiylW~xHv , U.S. $19.50(nice 4 lower power [email protected] 80watts) http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5450-SLANQ-3-0GHz-Quad-Core-Processor-/201755946138?hash=item2ef9976c9a:g:8LsAAOSwNRdX9WsI and the cheap but power pig [email protected] U.S. $17.49 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5450-3-00GHz-SLBBE-12MB-L2-LGA771-Quad-Core-Processor-/172436612380?hash=item282605e51c:gBEAAOSwJ7RYSF4i I'm using the e5450with a stable OC of 3.83. Others get 4.0 stable from it. I've seen the x5470 with stable OC's in low 4's to 4.5range on regular basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19.50 us = 27.18 AUD $17.50USD= $24.39AUD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shipping I don't know about,that was us shipping on 1's I posted.


I was thinking about this since it's a low power chip: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Intel-Xeon-L5430-CPU-2-66GHz-12M-1333-Processor-close-to-LGA771-Core-2-Quad-core/32558157454.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.2.hqLTOK&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10065_10068_10000009_9987_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10060_10061_10062_10056_10055_10054_10059_10099_10078_10079_427_10103_10073_10102_10096_10052_10050_10051-9987,searchweb201603_2,afswitch_2&btsid=d939ac41-ebbe-4c9a-b003-538a302b4dde


----------



## HMBR

I think the e5450 is normally the best option (considering price and good stock clock)


----------



## linuxfanatic

I ended up going for an E5410 I had lying around. Thanks for your advice anyway


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> I ended up going for an E5410 I had lying around. Thanks for your advice anyway


Lettuce (pun intended) know how she overclocks!


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Lettuce (pun intended) know how she overclocks!


I'm using a stock cooler, but I will try and get back with the results!


----------



## FireOath

Hey guys, I have a Gigabyte GA-P35-DQ6 (Rev 1.1) laying around and thought I'd build it up for some fun. I have done a fair bit of reading of this thread and I am not sure if the bios will need to be change for this to work. I am looking at running an E5450 I presume it will be better than an X5450?

Can someone please clarify for me?


----------



## Sir-Totem

Hi Folks,
Just obtained a X5460 (SLBBA) to try on my AW9D-MAX.
Bios revision 1.8 Beta did wonderful things for this board








I have modded the cpu and put the pin switch sticker on.
It will boot, and shows the name Xeon 3.16GHz. The closck speed is due to no half multi player capabilities on this motherboard 3 GHz. (333 x 9).

My problem (off course







) is that it gets insanely hot, doing nothing.
Is this typically because of missing microcode? will it recognize the CPU even if no microcode exists?

Regards


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireOath*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a Gigabyte GA-P35-DQ6 (Rev 1.1) laying around and thought I'd build it up for some fun. I have done a fair bit of reading of this thread and I am not sure if the bios will need to be change for this to work. I am looking at running an E5450 I presume it will be better than an X5450?
> 
> Can someone please clarify for me?


The X5450 has a 120W TDP whereas the E5450 has an 80W one. Therefore, the E5450 is more likely to be binned higher and should therefore overclock better.


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir-Totem*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> Just obtained a X5460 (SLBBA) to try on my AW9D-MAX.
> Bios revision 1.8 Beta did wonderful things for this board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have modded the cpu and put the pin switch sticker on.
> It will boot, and shows the name Xeon 3.16GHz. The closck speed is due to no half multi player capabilities on this motherboard 3 GHz. (333 x 9).
> 
> My problem (off course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) is that it gets insanely hot, doing nothing.
> Is this typically because of missing microcode? will it recognize the CPU even if no microcode exists?
> 
> Regards


Your board can't officially support support 45nm CPU's, so this is probably one of the reasons why you're facing such high temps. Another factor is the microcodes. Have you tried to add the microcodes into the BIOS? Does it use an Award or AMI BIOS?


----------



## FireOath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> The X5450 has a 120W TDP whereas the E5450 has an 80W one. Therefore, the E5450 is more likely to be binned higher and should therefore overclock better.


Excellent. That is what I was thinking. Now would I have any issues BIOS wise with my board would you know?


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireOath*
> 
> Excellent. That is what I was thinking. Now would I have any issues BIOS wise with my board would you know?


According to this list (http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/), your board has been confirmed to work with the E5450. You can mod the BIOS using the guide here (http://www.delidded.com/how-to-update-cpu-microcode-in-award-or-phoenix-bios/) but if you have any issues, don't hesitate to ask for help here


----------



## Sir-Totem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> Your board can't officially support support 45nm CPU's, so this is probably one of the reasons why you're facing such high temps. Another factor is the microcodes. Have you tried to add the microcodes into the BIOS? Does it use an Award or AMI BIOS?


Yes i'm aware of the not official support








Its Award Bios
Since Abit went out of business, the 1.8 bios was "found" or leaked or something.
The 1.7 was the last released BIOS - and it was not any good for newer cpu's, and some steppings.
Tried E8500 and Q9400 - and no go.
With the 1.8 the board just started just fine with both of them, Q9400 is 45nm, and that gave me no problems.

Xeon is for fun. Will it work - then cool.

I will try to add the microcode to the BIOS. I wrongfully just assumed they where there, since it was showing up correctly as a Xeon.

thnx


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir-Totem*
> 
> Yes i'm aware of the not official support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its Award Bios
> Since Abit went out of business, the 1.8 bios was "found" or leaked or something.
> The 1.7 was the last released BIOS - and it was not any good for newer cpu's, and some steppings.
> Tried E8500 and Q9400 - and no go.
> With the 1.8 the board just started just fine with both of them, Q9400 is 45nm, and that gave me no problems.
> 
> Xeon is for fun. Will it work - then cool.
> 
> I will try to add the microcode to the BIOS. I wrongfully just assumed they where there, since it was showing up correctly as a Xeon.
> 
> thnx


Please get back to us with the results


----------



## soebis75

i try to remove wifi card in P5K-E/Wifi. but still not working X5460, bios not post








X5450 work fine


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soebis75*
> 
> i try to remove wifi card in P5K-E/Wifi. but still not working X5460, bios not post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X5450 work fine


Why did you try to remove your wifi card?


----------



## hojnikb

Got my xeon E5420 (together with GA-G33M-S2 motherboard). While the system posts, windows 10 boot freezes. Same with windows 10 install.

Does my board need a microcode update ? CPU code is SLBBL. Here is the latest bios for the board, if anyone is willing to mod.


----------



## hojnikb

So update:
Was able to mod the bios to support the xeon. Now it works fine stock, but once i start overclocking it quickly becomes unstable. Can't even reach 3Ghz without system rebooting. Is poor overclocking common with these xeons ?

Edit:
So looks like modding an older bios (F6, non beta) seem to do the trick. Works fine currently at 3Ghz.
Nowhere but up looks like it


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hojnikb*
> 
> So update:
> Was able to mod the bios to support the xeon. Now it works fine stock, but once i start overclocking it quickly becomes unstable. Can't even reach 3Ghz without system rebooting. Is poor overclocking common with these xeons ?


Unless you have a CPU that's either really terrible, an early engineering sample, or has been abused like crazy, Xeons should OC better than their 775 counterparts. Have you tried following any guides for 771/775 CPU's or your motherboard?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir-Totem*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> Just obtained a X5460 (SLBBA) to try on my AW9D-MAX.
> Bios revision 1.8 Beta did wonderful things for this board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have modded the cpu and put the pin switch sticker on.
> It will boot, and shows the name Xeon 3.16GHz. The closck speed is due to no half multi player capabilities on this motherboard 3 GHz. (333 x 9).
> 
> My problem (off course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) is that it gets insanely hot, doing nothing.
> Is this typically because of missing microcode? will it recognize the CPU even if no microcode exists?
> 
> Regards


Ok #1 If the correct Xeon codes ARE missing, now and do get inserted into the bios,that CAN help with temps. #2 Core 2quad/duo's tended to run @ 100 degree's celsius, while the tjmax for the xeon's is 85 degree's. Depending on the program your using,most use a default setting of 100degree's. For the xeon you need to offset the temp by MINUS 15 degree's or change the tjmax setting to 85 degrees..


----------



## hojnikb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> Unless you have a CPU that's either really terrible, an early engineering sample, or has been abused like crazy, Xeons should OC better than their 775 counterparts. Have you tried following any guides for 771/775 CPU's or your motherboard?


Looks like modding an earlier bios did the trick, as it now overclocks much better. But i'm suspecting the mobo must be in pretty poor shape, because while i was able to crack 3Ghz just an hour ago, now it reboots as soon as it starts booting.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hojnikb*
> 
> Looks like modding an earlier bios did the trick, as it now overclocks much better. But i'm suspecting the mobo must be in pretty poor shape, because while i was able to crack 3Ghz just an hour ago, now it reboots as soon as it starts booting.


might be memory or psu also. ck the voltages going to the cpu,and make sure the memory isn't overclocking too high to match your cpu overclock. Edit: Btw, Did U do a complete cmos reset after the bios update? If not,it may be restarting to detect all your hardware and store the settings for the new bios? Trying for stable settings? Just some thoughts.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> Why did you try to remove your wifi card?


We had him pull the WiFi card to make sure that wasn't causing the posting issue,another member had a problem that was cleared up when he removed the card.LOL, leave no accessory unturned when trouble shooting...


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soebis75*
> 
> i try to remove wifi card in P5K-E/Wifi. but still not working X5460, bios not post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X5450 work fine


Ok, making sure your board matches this on asus site when U go to download a bios, "P5K-E/WIFI-AP" here's the latest bios with the 45nm xeon codes added. If U still have the issue with the x5460 after the new bios,but not with the x5450,then it's a pretty sure bet the problems with the x5460cpu.

P5K-E-1305modded45nmxeon.zip 988k .zip file


----------



## soebis75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Ok, making sure your board matches this on asus site when U go to download a bios, "P5K-E/WIFI-AP" here's the latest bios with the 45nm xeon codes added. If U still have the issue with the x5460 after the new bios,but not with the x5450,then it's a pretty sure bet the problems with the x5460cpu.
> 
> P5K-E-1305modded45nmxeon.zip 988k .zip file


i have mod bios. but still not working. maybe x5460 is problem.









thanks


----------



## smak420

hojnikb

your overclock is poor because G33 chipset is poor for OC. Best xeon on world cant help if you dont have P45 motherboard with 8 or 12 voltage regulation phases, and good memory sticks.

As i said before, in 775 socket overclock...motherboard quality comes first, chip second...every xeon will work on high frequency, depends on how high voltage.

That's why im saying that this mod is not worth except you have high quality P45 board. P35 can do too, but is really limited on STABILE OC on high FSB.

Real 775 socket gains are from high FSB and memory speed, that's why xeons are awesome for that mod, because they are higher binned chips that can handle higher frequency with lower vcore..


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> hojnikb
> 
> your overclock is poor because G33 chipset is poor for OC. Best xeon on world cant help if you dont have P45 motherboard with 8 or 12 voltage regulation phases, and good memory sticks.
> 
> As i said before, in 775 socket overclock...motherboard quality comes first, chip second...every xeon will work on high frequency, depends on how high voltage.
> 
> That's why im saying that this mod is not worth except you have high quality P45 board. P35 can do too, but is really limited on STABILE OC on high FSB.
> 
> Real 775 socket gains are from high FSB and memory speed, that's why xeons are awesome for that mod, because they are higher binned chips that can handle higher frequency with lower vcore..


LOL, We've already agreed 2 disagree on some points. Yes,the p45 is probably 1 of the best for OC'ing these chips. but he's only looking @ going from 2.5 to 3.0 with an 80watt chip. As I stated,he needs to watch the memory being OC'd too much if it's on auto(clock it down so it's near to it's normal speed,maybe a tad over) THAT'S the most likely issue from what we know so far.Will also cause the reboots reported.


----------



## smak420

yea









or to make things simple, dont OC xeons on anything else than p35 or p45 boards, because OC will not work

that also mean you need good memory sticks. Rebooting can be because NB voltage too, depends how many sticks he run,

Memtest is your friend


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> yea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or to make things simple, dont OC xeons on anything else than p35 or p45 boards, because OC will not work
> 
> that also mean you need good memory sticks. Rebooting can be because NB voltage too, depends how many sticks he run,
> 
> Memtest is your friend


Or Nvidia...

Laithan790iUltraNVIDIAchipsetboardwithx5470cpu.png 481k .png file
 Pic taken from the 790i Ultra NVIDIA chipset - Anyone else still rockin' in 2015 EDIT: 2016?!! - Overclocking / Gaming page 2 http://www.overclock.net/t/1547699/790i-ultra-nvidia-chipset-anyone-else-still-rockin-in-2015-edit-2016-overclocking-gaming His 4.56GHz was Prime95 stable also. And Congrats on this forum reaching over 11,000 post!


----------



## smak420

yea 780 and 790 chipset are awesome







forget about them







specially that ddr3 790i ultra model


----------



## mouacyk

2017 is approaching. I wonder if this thread will live another 3 years, since it started in Oct of 2013. Let's go to 2020!


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> We had him pull the WiFi card to make sure that wasn't causing the posting issue,another member had a problem that was cleared up when he removed the card.LOL, leave no accessory unturned when trouble shooting...


Isn't the Wifi card soldered onto that board?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> Isn't the Wifi card soldered onto that board?


a screw.


----------



## Sir-Totem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Ok #1 If the correct Xeon codes ARE missing, now and do get inserted into the bios,that CAN help with temps. #2 Core 2quad/duo's tended to run @ 100 degree's celsius, while the tjmax for the xeon's is 85 degree's. Depending on the program your using,most use a default setting of 100degree's. For the xeon you need to offset the temp by MINUS 15 degree's or change the tjmax setting to 85 degrees..


There was actually some microcode for the 45nm stuff inn the Beta Bios, they where from 2008, I see the newest are from 2010. I have applied the new Xeon codes to the Bios, but not reflashed yet - I will.
One problem i have, is that i cant save Bios and successfully restart the pc. It will just stop at some boot code. But.... when I powered it on today, i just started right up, with my settings intact. So i'm thinking heat. And other component than CPU, maybe north bridge.
Could also be the 1.8 betas 1333MHz cpu bus strap. Will try 1066MHz soon.
CPU is now cooled with Thermalright 120 Ultra Extreme? alu version- with two fans. High rpm and a lot of noise. bios read it to 55c - that would actually be 40c then?

Thnx for info


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> a screw.


Ah, I see.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir-Totem*
> 
> There was actually some microcode for the 45nm stuff inn the Beta Bios, they where from 2008, I see the newest are from 2010. I have applied the new Xeon codes to the Bios, but not reflashed yet - I will.
> One problem i have, is that i cant save Bios and successfully restart the pc. It will just stop at some boot code. But.... when I powered it on today, i just started right up, with my settings intact. So i'm thinking heat. And other component than CPU, maybe north bridge.
> Could also be the 1.8 betas 1333MHz cpu bus strap. Will try 1066MHz soon.
> CPU is now cooled with Thermalright 120 Ultra Extreme? alu version- with two fans. High rpm and a lot of noise. bios read it to 55c - that would actually be 40c then?
> 
> Thnx for info


I was reading some post in the beta post for that bios. Some who had issues,simply did the older bios(1.6 or 1.7) and added the new microcodes to IT and it also ran fine. Seems the beta was basicly to add the later(2008 1333MHz micro codes) Sounds like it's not detecting the code for the xeon if the fans are running all out. I don't know if bios will detect proper temp or not.Believe it does. It's the system software I was refering 2,and 3rd party temp programs. (coretemp for example) I MAY BE WRONG ABOUT THE BIOS TEMP READING.







Is your board saving the bios settings after you clear the cmos and reset everything? (date,time,ect?)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> Ah, I see.


See http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/10960#post_25728706 for an idea why.


----------



## shhek0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> 2017 is approaching. I wonder if this thread will live another 3 years, since it started in Oct of 2013. Let's go to 2020!


That is the time when I think I am going for the 4k configuration














Still though the processors are good enough and for some back pcs or HTPC are very nice.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shhek0*
> 
> That is the time when I think I am going for the 4k configuration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still though the processors are good enough and for some back pcs or HTPC are very nice.


(GASP!) lol, depending on how much money ya wanna drop, a person did the x5470 into his 790i board. He also had a pair of nvidia gtx980ti's running in it. He played GTAV in 4k and also did the FFXIV test in 4k he posted his video results on youtube if your interested. (yes,these chips CAN play quite a few games in 4k) If U wanna go that route. He was doing it 'cause he could. lol My e5450 with a gtx950 (a card below the recomended) managed to play Witcher3 on medium settings rather smoothly.Edit: my game play was 1080, don't have 4k, don't expect to for a while(don't see the need)


----------



## Sir-Totem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I was reading some post in the beta post for that bios. Some who had issues,simply did the older bios(1.6 or 1.7) and added the new microcodes to IT and it also ran fine. Seems the beta was basicly to add the later(2008 1333MHz micro codes) Sounds like it's not detecting the code for the xeon if the fans are running all out. I don't know if bios will detect proper temp or not.Believe it does. It's the system software I was refering 2,and 3rd party temp programs. (coretemp for example) I MAY BE WRONG ABOUT THE BIOS TEMP READING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your board saving the bios settings after you clear the cmos and reset everything? (date,time,ect?)


OK - hehe, what a boring beta BIOS









When i reset - yes date/time - everything is wiped/reset, when i save with or without changing default, i cant successfully boot. If i reset bios again i can boot fine, with some message of changed or non working cpu - "F1 continue or del to enter bios.. When i left the system overnight (maybe it cooled down - but not sure) and not wiping bios, it could suddenly boot fine at least couple of times - not sure how long it would last, because i started messing with bios settings again..
Trying to use strap at 1066 was no go.


----------



## shhek0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> (GASP!) lol, depending on how much money ya wanna drop, a person did the x5470 into his 790i board. He also had a pair of nvidia gtx980ti's running in it. He played GTAV in 4k and also did the FFXIV test in 4k he posted his video results on youtube if your interested. (yes,these chips CAN play quite a few games in 4k) If U wanna go that route. He was doing it 'cause he could. lol My e5450 with a gtx950 (a card below the recomended) managed to play Witcher3 on medium settings rather smoothly.Edit: my game play was 1080, don't have 4k, don't expect to for a while(don't see the need)


Yes- there are alternatives definitely- as you even have advised me on a PM. I just hope for a bit of AMD success and some "progress" in the cpu market in the next 2-3-4 years hopefully because honestly at the moment you are right- no point to drop a lot of money on a rig. ( ssds and video cards are more uf upgrade that was i mean)


----------



## hojnikb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> might be memory or psu also. ck the voltages going to the cpu,and make sure the memory isn't overclocking too high to match your cpu overclock. Edit: Btw, Did U do a complete cmos reset after the bios update? If not,it may be restarting to detect all your hardware and store the settings for the new bios? Trying for stable settings? Just some thoughts.


I see. stock settings work (as i've resetted the cmos) but once i start upping the fsb, it quickly becomes unstable. Guess the motherboard is no good. Will have to replace the iffy caps first before doing anything else.


----------



## hojnikb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> LOL, We've already agreed 2 disagree on some points. Yes,the p45 is probably 1 of the best for OC'ing these chips. but he's only looking @ going from 2.5 to 3.0 with an 80watt chip. As I stated,he needs to watch the memory being OC'd too much if it's on auto(clock it down so it's near to it's normal speed,maybe a tad over) THAT'S the most likely issue from what we know so far.Will also cause the reboots reported.


I've set the memory divider at 1:1, so at 400FSB, memory runs at 800Mhz, which is whats rated for.


----------



## smak420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> 2017 is approaching. I wonder if this thread will live another 3 years, since it started in Oct of 2013. Let's go to 2020!


Lol yea









Too bad that 1366 boards are expensive...that Xeon 6 cores for little money, that should be awesome for this time. But even that is too old by now

Time when i had 775 i was thinking to get one of those. But only used motherboard costed me almost like high end 1155 cpu, procesor and ram combo


----------



## HMBR

I've been considering an x5260 for a gigabye 945GCM-S2C; anyone here happen to have tested that?
I think it should work, the board supports stuff like e8600 (with overclocked PCIE), unfortunately it doesn't support any quad cores, but the x5260 is the same as an e8600 and cheaper, which would be a massive upgrade from the e2140 it's running right now....
the lists available don't mention this board or anything similar, so it looks kind of untested,


----------



## TheRohk

945 Chipset. Look for the Compatibility list.
With a little luck there is a chance with modded Bios.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir-Totem*
> 
> OK - hehe, what a boring beta BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i reset - yes date/time - everything is wiped/reset, when i save with or without changing default, i cant successfully boot. If i reset bios again i can boot fine, with some message of changed or non working cpu - "F1 continue or del to enter bios.. When i left the system overnight (maybe it cooled down - but not sure) and not wiping bios, it could suddenly boot fine at least couple of times - not sure how long it would last, because i started messing with bios settings again..
> Trying to use strap at 1066 was no go.


Just a thought, try removing the xeon,ck'ing the sticker to make sure all pin holes alligned over tabs, ck socket for any debri from mod, replace xeon,and make sure not too much paste on cpu.(forgive spelling errors) Sometimes the cpu out of allighnment will make it keep detecting a new cpu,also the same with the thermal paste.Too much can cause the same effect.Same with sticker being off center.


----------



## RKDxpress

Well it's been three years this weekend since I put a Xeon 5460 into my now nine year old Ga-ep45-ud3r motherboard. Seven of those years it was my main computer. I still fire it up almost weekly mostly to bench or web watch. This week with time off over the holidays I've been benching and over clocking again breaking all my personal bests. Had some thoughts I'd share. The Mod's how to has been covered as well as most of this. High overclocks need a good board (45 chipset) also memory plays a big part. Picked up some ddr2 pc2 9600 for testing this week and forced me too push north and south bridge voltages. Another big part is memory divider. 1:1 works best (spd 2.00) on this board. With 4:5 (spd 2.50) and fsb of 1919 or 480 to reach 4.56 Mhz my ram ran at 1200. Ran some bench's found this not to be 24/7 stable. So with only 2 GB of memory I put 4 sticks of 2GB 1066 ram back in to give me 8GB. Dropped down to fsb 1864 or 466 reaching 4.427Mhz 1.392v core, 1:1 divider for ram frequency of 932. This seems to be my new 24/7 setting. Getting good bench results in all tests! System specs x5460 in gigabyte board Scythe Fuma cooler. 4 sticks of OCZ platiunium 1066 at 5/5/5/15 72 2t, 4gig EVGA 960 card, 480 gb Adata ssd. and poor raidmax 500 watt psu. 4 case fans 2 in 2 out. Best advice clear cmos, boot to bios choose Load optimize defaults, reboot to bios then make your settings.

Bios settings for 4.427Mhz over clock cpu thermal moniter, limit cupid max to 3, no execute memory protect,C1E, C2, Eist all Disabled. Virtualization tech, Hpet support Enabled, Hpet mode 64

Load line calibration--- Enabled
Cpu Vcore--- 1.4125v
Cpu termination---1.380v
cpu pll--- 1.570v
cpu ref---auto
mch core---1.340v
mch ref--- 0.874
mch/dram ref---0.960
ich I/o...1.590
ich core...1.20
dram voltage...2.100v
dram termination... normal
channel A reference... normal
channel B reference.... normal
Robust graphics booster...auto
cpu clock ratio... 9
fine cpu clock ratio....0.05
cpu frequency.... 4.42
cpu host clock control... enabled
cpu host frequency (MHz)...466
pci express frequency...(MHZ)... 101
performance enhance... turbo
xmp ... disabled
mch frequency latch... auto
system memory multiplier... 2.00B
Memory frequency... (MHZ).... 932
dram timing selectable... manual
cas latency time... 5
trcd ... 5
trp... 5
tras... 15
everything else was set to auto
Hope that will help someone!
Please excuse typos and question any thing. RKDxpress.


----------



## smak420

Load line calibration--- Enabled
Cpu Vcore--- 1.4125v
*Cpu termination---1.380v* - i think that is dangerous voltage vtt
cpu pll--- 1.570v
cpu ref---auto
mch core---1.340v
mch ref--- 0.874
mch/dram ref---0.960
ich I/o...1.590
ich core...1.20
dram voltage...2.100v
dram termination... normal
channel A reference... normal
channel B reference.... normal
Robust graphics booster...auto
cpu clock ratio... 9
fine cpu clock ratio....0.05
cpu frequency.... 4.42
cpu host clock control... enabled
cpu host frequency (MHz)...466
pci express frequency...(MHZ)... 101
performance enhance... turbo
xmp ... disabled
mch frequency latch... auto
system memory multiplier... 2.00B
Memory frequency... (MHZ).... 932
dram timing selectable... manual
cas latency time... 5
trcd ... 5
trp... 5
tras... 15
everything else was set to auto
Hope that will help someone!
Please excuse typos and question any thing. RKDxpress.


----------



## RKDxpress

Any suggestion on CPU termination? Thanks


----------



## smak420

well is ok if you benching, but i would try to keep VTT under 1.34-1.36v max and vcore under 1.38v for 45nm quads..

i know that i was able to get on q9550 high FSB playing with GTL's on Asus board, not sure what is that option on gigabyte

now i read one more time your post.. didnt see that you are on that high FSB







my bad


----------



## KingBanana

Hi Guys

I have an Asus P5Q3 Deluxe and i want to buy a Xeon for my rig, but I dont know which xeon I should buy

The X5460 ?

The X5470 ?

The X5492 ? (I don't if he's compatible with my mobo)

I'll buy on Aliexpress for information

Plus, i need RAM for my mobo, my 1866 Mhz 2x4 Gb Kingston Fury doesn't work (Won't boot the bios, black screen...)

So did the Corsair Vengeance 1600 Mhz and the GSkill Ripjaws X are compatible with my motherboard ?

Sorry for my bad english


----------



## smak420

E5450 #1
X5470 #2
X5460 #3

each of them will work perfect on that board, but i suggest first one because lowest TDP and heat output, and best overclocks. Btw awesome board you have for them, for my taste, best one


----------



## KingBanana

But the X5470 has a multiplier x10, isn't better than the E5450 ?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingBanana*
> 
> But the X5470 has a multiplier x10, isn't better than the E5450 ?


They both have good and bad points, I happen to have both.I'm happier with my e5450,because I seem to be able to get higher/more stable OC's with it, BUT,that's on MY BOARD! (I suffer voltage droop and have to crank the voltage up to cpu.) Also, the e5450's are less likely to have been OC'd and abused prior to your purchase.The x5470's are/where the main "GO TO" chip for a while with this mod,so alot you may find from private sellers are 1's they've already been running @ 4.0GHz for a year or 2 with who knows what for cooling. On the OTHER hand, I know someone who ran his x5470 @ 4.5GHz stable for over a year with no issues. He also was using water cooling. My e5450 is currently Prime95 stable @ 3.86GHz running 24/7. It's not higher because I'm basicly too lazy too tweak the ram and other voltages to get stable higher. I'll post a image of my temps,ect,underload & idle with my aio water cooler(120mm fan&radiator).Remember, my temps are higher because of my board.







Also,i only have 2 exhaust fans in my case total, the 1 on the aio, and a second 120mm in the top blowing out. My psu,pulls from outside the bottom of case,and exaust out the case. I also have a gtx950 adding heat to the case.


----------



## KingBanana

Daium

Well, i'm suppose to get a new case (Enthoo Pro) with a **** ton of corsair fan / or a better Heatsink (I have an Hyper 212 evo)

And my goal is to reach 4 Ghz, because my old Asus P5Q-E died because she get too much voltages, (Crash, no BSOD, when i was doing a OCCT test and a day, she started to do complete freezes everywhere, even in the BIOS so...)

Otherwise I bought 2x4 Gb Crucial Ballistix (the yellow one) CAS 8 1600 Mhz









So, i buy X5450 or E5450 ? You lost me ;_;


----------



## smak420

if your goal is low vcore and ok 4.0 4.2 ghz....no doubt E5450 e0 stepping


----------



## KingBanana

Eeeeeh.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/4060

Look at the guy with the Asus P5Q3 Deluxe andhis X5470

4.8 Ghz with AIR Cooling :


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingBanana*
> 
> Eeeeeh.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/4060
> 
> Look at the guy with the Asus P5Q3 Deluxe andhis X5470
> 
> 4.8 Ghz with AIR Cooling :


Did U read his post? Or just see 4.8 and get all hyped?? LOL , His IDLE temp, was 71degrees! He never stated a temp under load. (Probably because the tjmax for the cpu is 85degrees) Mine jumps 20-30 degrees under load, think what his temp might have been with just 20 degree increase. Nor does he sayit was stable. THAT was just seeing how high he could clock it basicly from what I read. x5470 overclocking info from cpuboss.
Overclocked clock speed 4.56 GHz
Overclocked clock speed (Water) 4.5 GHz
PassMark (Overclocked) 1,679.1
Overclocked clock speed (Air) 4.56 GHz
http://cpuboss.com/cpu/Intel-Xeon-X5470
P.S., sorry if I came across like an ass,typing this on an oldie I'm updating. LOL,


----------



## smak420

There is a big difference with using your OC'd PC or just abusing it









If your OC is mainly for gain performance, not benching, I advise you to stay in normal voltage ranges. For me is most satisfaction to run highest i can with lower voltages than max recommended by INTEL.

I use daily my PC for gaming, web browsing, some 3d rendering etc..

I change platform half year ago to sandy. Im running it at 4.5 ghz, even my chip is capable doing 5.0. Paired with GTX 970 is a beast of maschine, and im not willing to break it for 0.5ghz more

My temps with H100 never exceed 60C in gaming and normal workload, and thats rare. I break few 775 boards with high voltages, so i advise you..if you use that PC daily, dont push it too far. Is 10 years old hardware, will not last forever

Enjoy it


----------



## KingBanana

Yes I know, 70 degrees is really REALLY high for IDLE temps, but 70° only with a intel stock cooler ! For me it's incredible, idk for you but, well...


----------



## KingBanana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> There is a big difference with using your OC'd PC or just abusing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your OC is mainly for gain performance, not benching, I advise you to stay in normal voltage ranges. For me is most satisfaction to run highest i can with lower voltages than max recommended by INTEL.
> 
> I use daily my PC for gaming, web browsing, some 3d rendering etc..
> 
> I change platform half year ago to sandy. Im running it at 4.5 ghz, even my chip is capable doing 5.0. Paired with GTX 970 is a beast of maschine, and im not willing to break it for 0.5ghz more
> 
> My temps with H100 never exceed 60C in gaming and normal workload, and thats rare. I break few 775 boards with high voltages, so i advise you..if you use that PC daily, dont push it too far. Is 10 years old hardware, will not last forever
> 
> Enjoy it


Yes I Know **** voltages, I broke my Asus P5Q-E because of this, 1.45 Vcore, 1.50 of NB Voltage...


----------



## soebis75

hi, i have mod bios xeon. and try win 10. but always restarting in windows.
reinstall windows solve problem ?

how add microcode in bios GA-G31M-S2L Rev 2.0 ?
i try add with MMTOL v3.22 > error loading room image
i have rename file bios to .ROM

can you help me

thank you very much


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soebis75*
> 
> hi, i have mod bios xeon. and try win 10. but always restarting in windows.
> reinstall windows solve problem ?
> 
> how add microcode in bios GA-G31M-S2L Rev 2.0 ?
> i try add with MMTOL v3.22 > error loading room image
> i have rename file bios to .ROM
> 
> can you help me
> 
> thank you very much


CBROM is the tool that's used for the gigabyte boards.







I make NO promices about this bios, it's the last non beta released, for the GA-G31M-S2L Rev 2.0 with c2d/c2q and xeon cpu support. NO p4, or mobile!

G31MS2L.zip 393k .zip file
 Edit: Let me know if it works,So I can add it to the growing list over here.. :thumb:http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios


----------



## soebis75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> CBROM is the tool that's used for the gigabyte boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make NO promices about this bios, it's the last non beta released, for the GA-G31M-S2L Rev 2.0 with c2d/c2q and xeon cpu support. NO p4, or mobile!
> 
> G31MS2L.zip 393k .zip file
> Edit: Let me know if it works,So I can add it to the growing list over here.. :thumb:http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios


ok thank you, i try it

by the way, Gigabyte P35 DS3L support X5450 / X5460 ?


----------



## iLikeBoobs

Hi, i have a question 4 people which have personal experience with the legendary P5Q Deluxe

Should i try (is it possible) the 771 Xeon 1600FSB rated CPU's like X5482 / X5492, best E5472 to get stable 4,3-4,4Ghz to use 24/7? Would it be wise? Has anybody tried it? Or should i use the popular SLBBF? cpu price doesnt matter, they cost 20 EURO now, if one fries, i can buy two more.
Playing with CPUs like E5472 @ 1800FSB would probably require much better ram!?

I Just think that the Deluxe is one of the best boards and can handle a lot, power much greater than 140W, it has i remember 16 phase VRM or something, of course its nearly 8y old







the all rig is! Anyway 7 years i'm running E8500 (C0) @ 4,1Ghz 24/7 stable and never had any issues! And it was very easy to get there, +/- a week, didnt touch the g.Skill 1066mhz. Never. I didnt even push the cpu, i have big vCore reserve!
They were built to last unless treated with caution! Thats why i think the board could master E5472!

And it would be a perfect match for the HD OCed 7870 card!

I suppose the Cooling is just ok
Case: Antec 1200 V3
CPU cooler: Zalman 9500A (shoud be capable to cool 150W)
ANTEC EarthWatts 650 Platinum Series


----------



## smak420

#1 E5450 e0 9.5x multi
#2 X5470 10x multi
#3 X5460 9.5x multi

in that order









with E5450 you will probably have more luck to achieve LOWER vcore and less temps, but is all about luck how good chip you got

great mobo









that chips you mention have lower multiplier 7.5x 8x...so this are better for OC


----------



## KingBanana

Uh guys, I know it's not a Xeon but i have some serious trouble to overclock my Q6600

I can't pass 380 FSB withx9 multiplier, and with x6 it's the same thing, i tried 1.4 vcore and 1.4 nb voltage, 1.36 fsb termination, 1.66 DRAM Voltage, my PC won't boot, it's really problematic

my FSB: DRAM ratio is 1:2

Asus P5Q3 Deluxe

Crucial Ballistix Tracer

Q6600


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingBanana*
> 
> Uh guys, I know it's not a Xeon but i have some serious trouble to overclock my Q6600
> 
> I can't pass 380 FSB withx9 multiplier, and with x6 it's the same thing, i tried 1.4 vcore and 1.4 nb voltage, 1.36 fsb termination, 1.66 DRAM Voltage, my PC won't boot, it's really problematic
> 
> my FSB: DRAM ratio is 1:2
> 
> Asus P5Q3 Deluxe
> 
> Crucial Ballistix Tracer
> 
> Q6600


Q6600= 2.4GHz = 2400MHz FSB = 1066 = 266 Base clock = 2400 = 9 x 266= 2400 Sooo, 9 x 380 =3420 You're pumping a 2.4GHz cpu up to 3.4GHz which is about 33% increase. If it was a 1333 MHz cpu,u might be able to clock it higher. Just my opinion,others may have better answers 4 you.


----------



## oclockbuddy

Is it normal the X5460 makes a thermal shutdown at 72 Celsius ?


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oclockbuddy*
> 
> Is it normal the X5460 makes a thermal shutdown at 72 Celsius ?


no my friend its not normal check your bios


----------



## KingBanana

Oh well, Get a **** of BSOD, the BIOS was corrupted, I flashed it, didn't work, can't boot anymore

I forgot that I had two BIOS, physically, I exchanged them, my PC booted, all it's fine

What an adventure.


----------



## oclockbuddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> no my friend its not normal check your bios


I am using the BIOS taken from http://tanieprocesory.pl/en/bios2-2/ for GA-EP45-UD3L (https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwYmGNd1ssOVQmxZR2xmTXhVbVE&authuser=0)

Do you think this bios is incorrect?


----------



## oclockbuddy

Can someone upload the BIOS for the GA-EP45-UD3L for the X5460 E0 CPU.


----------



## schuck6566

I make NO commitment as to this bios working, CBROM is not my favorite tool to work with. Use @ own risk, This has all the codes from gigabyte deleted and replaced with latest C2D/C2Q desktop cpu codes and socket 771 xeon's(not including the pentium based 50xx series)







LOL,far as I know,I haven't caused a bricked board for anyone YET...







If it works,Please let me know so I can add it to my collection @http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios/30

GA-EP45UD3L.F9xeonmoddified.exe.zip 519k .zip file
 BTW, I assumed it was ver 1.1 that you had board wise. Both bios seem same size,date,and what they were for wise.


----------



## oclockbuddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I make NO commitment as to this bios working, CBROM is not my favorite tool to work with. Use @ own risk, This has all the codes from gigabyte deleted and replaced with latest C2D/C2Q desktop cpu codes and socket 771 xeon's(not including the pentium based 50xx series)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL,far as I know,I haven't caused a bricked board for anyone YET...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it works,Please let me know so I can add it to my collection @http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios/30
> 
> GA-EP45UD3L.F9xeonmoddified.exe.zip 519k .zip file
> BTW, I assumed it was ver 1.1 that you had board wise. Both bios seem same size,date,and what they were for wise.


Thanks my friend, it worked flawlessly. Rev 1.1 and rev 1.0 share the same BIOS. Thanks alot solved my problem. Now i have 4.22 ghz at 47 celc max temp running LINX test on just a Be Quiet Pure Rock Cooler. With my previous bios I had over 70 celc and at 73 it will thermal shutdown.


----------



## KingBanana

Emh my problem is I can't go higher than 380...

And i dunno if it's my Overclock did that but one of my Bios was corrupted as hell so i don't if I should overclock again...


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingBanana*
> 
> Emh my problem is I can't go higher than 380...
> 
> And i dunno if it's my Overclock did that but one of my Bios was corrupted as hell so i don't if I should overclock again...


http://www.overclock.net/t/935054/need-help-ocing-asus-p5q3-deluxe-intel-q6600/10 http://www.overclock.net/t/1175680/oc-asus-p5q3-intel-q6600 And to see if it's the voltage for the cpu not being enough, try clocking a multi of 8x by 400fsb for a speed of 3.2Ghz or even the 6x multi to test. Truth is you seem near the point now I'm finding for that chips OC. screen shot shows an example. Edit: You may find more help for that cpu in the ASUS P5Q forum that exist. (Pro,Turbo,Ec t,ect.) technically this IS the xeon mod support...


----------



## KingBanana

I already tried 1.4vcore/ nb voltage

I already tried 6x * 390 fsb, didn't worked...


----------



## soebis75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> CBROM is the tool that's used for the gigabyte boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make NO promices about this bios, it's the last non beta released, for the GA-G31M-S2L Rev 2.0 with c2d/c2q and xeon cpu support. NO p4, or mobile!
> 
> G31MS2L.zip 393k .zip file
> Edit: Let me know if it works,So I can add it to the growing list over here.. :thumb:http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios


it's working









by the way Gigabyte : P35 Ds3L working with X5450 / X5460 ?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soebis75*
> 
> it's working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way Gigabyte : P35 Ds3L working with X5450 / X5460 ?


It should with the microcodes added, the board supports the c2qextremes that are 130watt cpu's.







P.S. here's a modded bios for it if U want, all microcodes removed/replaced with socket 775 desktop and 771 xeon microcodes. No P4 or mobile support. GA-P35-DS3L modded bios for xeon support.

P35DS3Lmoddedxeon.zip 424k .zip file


----------



## HARDCORE1337

HELLO GUYS PLS HELP. So I just got my x5472 running on P5KPL-AM IN/ROEM/SI... or to be exact, I thought it'd run. The guy I bought the cpu from said that my mobo would suppport the cpu and by looking at the chipset information on google, it should indeed work but it doesn't. The cpu didn't require no modding as it had already been cut off where needed and it also had the adapter applied. Today I cleaned up my pc and put the xeon in the socket as well as the new thermal compound... I locked it and put everything back together and when I tried to turn on my pc it wouldn't boot up.. The cpu fan just started spinning for about a half a second and then it stopped, and after 5-6 seconds it started spinning normally, the 2 fans on the gpu as well but there was no signal on my screen... I thought it might have been because I forgot to update bios so I put my old cpu back and flashed the latest bios with microcodes and still no luck... I tried it 5-6 times and still cant get it to display any signal and to boot up, not even the bios message.. the rest of the configuration contains of : gpu : r9 270x , 2x2gb ddr2 ram. Im also running on a windows 10 OS, idk if that could be the problem? honestly im starting to think it is because on my mobo manufacturer website., in the drop menu there is no windows 10 listed when chosing the OS you want your new BIOS for, so I just left that on "Other" and downloaded the latest bios which im currently running on with no problems, but on my old cpu (which is intel e3400 celeron)... Have u got any idea what it could cause it not to boot up? thanks a lot


----------



## KingBanana

Did you tried a Clear CMOS ?


----------



## HARDCORE1337

not really but I did a jumper reset, or at least i think i did. Im not sure how to remove the CMOS battery tho I guess its easy lol. I might give it a shot in the morning but I have already ordered the x5460 instead, and I'm returning my x5472 so im gonna give that one a shot since it works on 1333fsb and it might be the cause of x5472 not booting up as that one works on 1600 I guess which my motherboard does not support.


----------



## KingBanana

Remove your CMOS battery, keep it into your hand or somewhere for 30secs / 1 minute, install your X5472. It's suppose to work now


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HARDCORE1337*
> 
> not really but I did a jumper reset, or at least i think i did. Im not sure how to remove the CMOS battery tho I guess its easy lol. I might give it a shot in the morning but I have already ordered the x5460 instead, and I'm returning my x5472 so im gonna give that one a shot since it works on 1333fsb and it might be the cause of x5472 not booting up as that one works on 1600 I guess which my motherboard does not support.


Here's your latest bios with the socket 775 desktop cpu and socket 771 xeon microcodes added/updated. With your old cpu installed and comp booted,go to bios and flash this off the asus flash utility in the bios.This is the Windows 8.1 64bit version. (put this bios on a blank usb is easiest way) Then after comp restatrts with old cpu and new bios, ck for video. If U have video, change the cpu, RE-SET the cmos(either with the pins or by removing the battery and pushing the power button with POWER CORD UNPLUGGED) After doing this,replace pins/battery,plug in power cord,and try starting comp.

P5KPL-AM-IN-ROEM-SI-0508moddedforxeonsupport..zip 549k .zip file
 P5KPL-AM IN/ROEM/SI Modded bios with 45 & 65 nm socket 771 & 775 xeon and desktop cpu microcodes added/updated. Latest c2d&c2q codes installed. bios version 0508.


----------



## HARDCORE1337

Thanks man, but do you think windows 8 version will work on my win10 ?


----------



## HARDCORE1337

No luck once again, as expected... I tried to flash this new BIOS u gave me but it wouldn't let me, I assume its because I'm using windows 10 and u provided the one for windows 8... Anyway I removed the CMOS battery and let it sit for about a minute, unplugged ofc, then I held down the power button to drain all the power out of it and replaced the cpu... didn't work.. Same as everytime, except now when I returned my old CPU I had to set up date and time and overclock again. Im getting my x5460 tomorrow so we will see how that one works out for me (if it does







)


----------



## schuck6566

P5KPL-AM-IN-ROEM-SI-5080xeonmoddedDOSbios.zip 552k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HARDCORE1337*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HARDCORE1337*
> 
> No luck once again, as expected... I tried to flash this new BIOS u gave me but it wouldn't let me, I assume its because I'm using windows 10 and u provided the one for windows 8... Anyway I removed the CMOS battery and let it sit for about a minute, unplugged ofc, then I held down the power button to drain all the power out of it and replaced the cpu... didn't work.. Same as everytime, except now when I returned my old CPU I had to set up date and time and overclock again. Im getting my x5460 tomorrow so we will see how that one works out for me (if it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Running the asus quick flash utility(or whatever it's name is) shouldn't matter what OS your running,it flashes from the bios,before the OS ever gets started. Anywho,here's the DOS version modded for you. Either use the asus utility in bios or afudos to install if you want. BTW, it's Asus Easy Flash aka EZFlash in the bios. The 5460 is a nice chip,and you'll have nore room for overclocking because your board isn't OC'ng the FSB to 1600 just to boot the cpu @ base clock.







BTW, needing to reset time,ect, means the cmos reset.


----------



## HARDCORE1337

the x5460 works!!! I have just installed it and it works like a charm.. btw have u guys got any experience with OCing the x5460? What are the "safe parameters" for OC to at least 3.5ghz?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HARDCORE1337*
> 
> the x5460 works!!! I have just installed it and it works like a charm.. btw have u guys got any experience with OCing the x5460? What are the "safe parameters" for OC to at least 3.5ghz?


Just some basic settings for U to try for a 3.8 OC (assuming decent cooling) (these R if your bios has them or something similar) advanced bios setting Smart = enabled limit cpuid = disabled noexecute memory = enabled C1E enabled TM2 = disabled CPU EIST = DISABLED Backup bios = enabled "M.I.T.= Motherboard Inteligent Tweaker,program in my bios to adjust more settings" Robust Graphics =Auto CPU Clock = 9.5 CPU Host clock cont=enabled Host Frequency = 400 PCI Express Freq = Auto (or 100) CIA2 = Disabled Performance Enhancer = Standard System memory multi = 2.0 (if using 800Mgz ram 2.4 if using 1066Mhz) Dram = Auto System Volt Control = Manual DDR2 Overvoltage control = +0.2v (+0.3 if running 2.0-2.1 volt ram) FSB overvoltage = +0.1v to start MCHovervoltage = +0.1v CPU Voltage = 1.36xx to start. This can be changed up or down as needed to make stable or if stable to lower temps by decreasing voltages if able. Also see here for someones nice looking 3.6 OC with nice bios settings & everything. https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/57174-socket-771-mod-xeon-x5460-ga-p35-ds3l-overclock.html <---- NOT meant as spam! NOT an advertisement for another site!


----------



## shhek0

Mine x5460 is running at 1.328 vcore by defualt( can not go below 1.3 from bios either as this is the minimum). Under load it goes like 1.20-1.25vcore. 1.4volts are required for 3.8Ghz. 1.47 for 4.0







Currently it is working fine- passing stress tests etc. Temps stay below 75 most of the time. However for 20$ i can not require more. I might try to push it a little bit harder soon


----------



## TheRohk

Hey
I wonder if my E5440 is running too hot in idle.
It´s on ~ 40°C on idle, using multi at 8,5 and FSB 430. Vcore is at 1.275. All on a P35-ds3r.

Problem: HWMonitor shows 55°C
Speedfan shows 40°C
Mainboard Shows 38°C

Will try an Hyper T4 if it fits in my tower. Atm i´m using a full-Cooper, 4 heatpipes Fan.

Edit: Stock bios on the board. Read some articles, saying mod isn´t necessary.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRohk*
> 
> Hey
> I wonder if my E5440 is running too hot in idle.
> It´s on ~ 40°C on idle, using multi at 8,5 and FSB 430. Vcore is at 1.275. All on a P35-ds3r.
> 
> Problem: HWMonitor shows 55°C
> Speedfan shows 40°C
> Mainboard Shows 38°C
> 
> Will try an Hyper T4 if it fits in my tower. Atm i´m using a full-Cooper, 4 heatpipes Fan.
> 
> Edit: Stock bios on the board. Read some articles, saying mod isn´t necessary.


Seems a little warm for idle, but that's also OC'd. U need to see what your idle temps are @ base clock, and U want to open cpu-z and see if sse4.1 is enabled on your cpu. If not,then you need the cpu code added to the bios. Also, what are your MAX temps under load?If you're staying around 70 or lower then no problem, even 75 can be lived with underload. The MAXtemp for these xeon's is 85 according to intel. I try to stay in low to mid 60's with the occasional SPIKE underload to upper 60's boardering 70. program called coretemp has an option to offset the temp by however much you want. (c2q was 100degrees in most cases for tjmax, most 3rd party apps use 100 as default tjmax. Xeon 54xx series in most cases is 85 degrees) U can also look up how to change hwmonitor default tjmax from 100 to 85. Basicly, RIGHT click desktop icon,select "open file location", you'll see a file hwmonitorw (a configuration settings type file) RIGHT click and set to open with note pad. Open the file. Where it says CPU_0_TJMAX=100.0 you are gonna change that to 85.0 and SAVE. If it says already exist,do U wish to over write, select yes. If it says it needs permission save the file seperate,delete old and replace using admin rights.(right click the icon and give yourself admin privlages to the whole folder.)


----------



## umgill45

Hey guys.
Just finished installing the X5470 on my EP45-UD3P motherboard.
But cpu-z doesn't show the correct instructions.

I believe I'm missing a few (SSE 4.1 & VT-X) .
Could you please show me how I can activate them.
Do I need to edit my bios or just update it from Gigabytes website?

thanks.

Capture.PNG 44k .PNG file


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umgill45*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Just finished installing the X5470 on my EP45-UD3P motherboard.
> But cpu-z doesn't show the correct instructions.
> 
> I believe I'm missing a few (SSE 4.1 & VT-X) .
> Could you please show me how I can activate them.
> Do I need to edit my bios or just update it from Gigabytes website?
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Capture.PNG 44k .PNG file


You need to add the xeon microcodes to the bios. see here ---> http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/ <

If you wish to see how it's done & try yourself. If U need help, post the board & bios ver you want modded & chances are someone will help.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umgill45*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Just finished installing the X5470 on my EP45-UD3P motherboard.
> But cpu-z doesn't show the correct instructions.
> 
> I believe I'm missing a few (SSE 4.1 & VT-X) .
> Could you please show me how I can activate them.
> Do I need to edit my bios or just update it from Gigabytes website?
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Capture.PNG 44k .PNG file


I'll be interested to see how you go. Got the same board and CPU here. What sort of memory do you have?

Sent from my K00C using Tapatalk


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umgill45*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Just finished installing the X5470 on my EP45-UD3P motherboard.
> But cpu-z doesn't show the correct instructions.
> 
> I believe I'm missing a few (SSE 4.1 & VT-X) .
> Could you please show me how I can activate them.
> Do I need to edit my bios or just update it from Gigabytes website?
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Capture.PNG 44k .PNG file


flash that bios it has microcodes but its for revision 1.0 don't flash it if you have 1.1

revision1.0-microcodes.zip 591k .zip file


----------



## mdgentile

Hi everyone, joined to get in on this discussion. I'm looking at giving my system a boost, and was happy to learn I may be able to do that pretty cheap with a Xeon CPU.

Current system

Q6600 on a Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L
4x1GB OCZ DDR2
Gigabyte R9 270x
256GB ssd plus storage drives
Coolermaster 650 watt PSU

It's our family PC and is mainly used as a Plex server with some occasional gaming. It works very well but does bog down occasionally.

I'm kind of out of the PC enthusiast loop, but it looks like the X5470 would give the best performance gain. What do you guys recommend? I know doubling my ram would help as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Machado81

Hi This is my first thread here .
A buy a xeon E5440 CPU for my motherboard.

I make the hole process , but when i tried to open MMTOOL_3.22_1B_21Fix-BKMOD i cant find the rom file.
I went to asrock site but nothing.I cant update the microcrodes.

Btw when i put the cpu in my pc the bios reconize it, but when triyng to go to windows the whole system freeze inclued the usb,

What i have made wrong..Can anybody help me please?!

http://www.asrock.com/MB/Intel/G41C-GS/index.asp

INTEL XEON E5440 2.83GHz/12M/1333Mhz



http://imgur.com/A40f8qn




http://imgur.com/iKLkX8T




http://imgur.com/OnpBWur


This is the screen shoots of my ram

Maybe a ram configuration?

What i have made wrong..Can anybody help me please?!


----------



## besttt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Machado81*
> 
> Hi This is my first thread here .
> A buy a xeon E5440 CPU for my motherboard.
> 
> I make the hole process , but when i tried to open MMTOOL_3.22_1B_21Fix-BKMOD i cant find the rom file.
> I went to asrock site but nothing.I cant update the microcrodes.
> 
> Btw when i put the cpu in my pc the bios reconize it, but when triyng to go to windows the whole system freeze inclued the usb,
> 
> What i have made wrong..Can anybody help me please?!
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/MB/Intel/G41C-GS/index.asp
> 
> INTEL XEON E5440 2.83GHz/12M/1333Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/A40f8qn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/iKLkX8T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/OnpBWur
> 
> 
> This is the screen shoots of my ram
> 
> Maybe a ram configuration?
> 
> What i have made wrong..Can anybody help me please?!


flash this bios and all ok

G41CGS_1.40.zip 625k .zip file


----------



## umgill45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> You need to add the xeon microcodes to the bios. see here ---> http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/ <
> 
> If you wish to see how it's done & try yourself. If U need help, post the board & bios ver you want modded & chances are someone will help.


Thanks will tinker with the bios later today and report back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> I'll be interested to see how you go. Got the same board and CPU here. What sort of memory do you have?


I have G.Skill's PC2-8500 5-5-5-15 kit (2gbx4). Ive used memtest to check its stability and it was good so far.
I know it can go till 1066Mhz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> flash that bios it has microcodes but its for revision 1.0 don't flash it if you have 1.1
> 
> revision1.0-microcodes.zip 591k .zip file


Hmm I need to inspect the motherboard itself to see its revision right? Thanks again.


----------



## umgill45

Also does anyone know if their overclock stablised after adding the new micro codes for xeons.

I'm having some difficulties getting the 5470 stable using these settings:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> Load line calibration--- Enabled
> Cpu Vcore--- 1.4125v
> *Cpu termination---1.380v* - i think that is dangerous voltage vtt
> cpu pll--- 1.570v
> cpu ref---auto
> mch core---1.340v
> mch ref--- 0.874
> mch/dram ref---0.960
> ich I/o...1.590
> ich core...1.20
> dram voltage...2.100v
> dram termination... normal
> channel A reference... normal
> channel B reference.... normal
> Robust graphics booster...auto
> cpu clock ratio... 9
> fine cpu clock ratio....0.05
> cpu frequency.... 4.42
> cpu host clock control... enabled
> cpu host frequency (MHz)...466
> pci express frequency...(MHZ)... 101
> performance enhance... turbo
> xmp ... disabled
> mch frequency latch... auto
> system memory multiplier... 2.00B
> Memory frequency... (MHZ).... 932
> dram timing selectable... manual
> cas latency time... 5
> trcd ... 5
> trp... 5
> tras... 15
> everything else was set to auto
> Hope that will help someone!
> Please excuse typos and question any thing. RKDxpress.


----------



## Machado81

*besttt* TKS A LOT !!!!!!

Now works like a charm!!!!!


----------



## Machado81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besttt*
> 
> flash this bios and all ok
> 
> G41CGS_1.40.zip 625k .zip file


TKS A LOT !!!!!!

Now works like a charm!!!!!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umgill45*
> 
> Also does anyone know if their overclock stablised after adding the new micro codes for xeons.
> 
> I'm having some difficulties getting the 5470 stable using these settings:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umgill45*
> 
> Also does anyone know if their overclock stablised after adding the new micro codes for xeons.
> 
> I'm having some difficulties getting the 5470 stable using these settings:


Ok, before we try for 4.4GHz, what say we try for 4.0? BTW, Did U have it stable @ base clock settings? Anywho, Set clock ratio @ 10, set cpu host frequency @ 400, set performance enhance @ STANDARD, save settings and give it a try.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdgentile*
> 
> Hi everyone, joined to get in on this discussion. I'm looking at giving my system a boost, and was happy to learn I may be able to do that pretty cheap with a Xeon CPU.
> 
> Current system
> 
> Q6600 on a Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L
> 4x1GB OCZ DDR2
> Gigabyte R9 270x
> 256GB ssd plus storage drives
> Coolermaster 650 watt PSU
> 
> It's our family PC and is mainly used as a Plex server with some occasional gaming. It works very well but does bog down occasionally.
> 
> I'm kind of out of the PC enthusiast loop, but it looks like the X5470 would give the best performance gain. What do you guys recommend? I know doubling my ram would help as well.
> 
> Thanks!


I have the GA-EP35-DS3R board and have used both the x5470 and the e5450 xeons in it. My PERSONAL experience has been much better with my e5450. That could be because I got a bad/wornout x5470 but it could also be partly because this chipset suffers from voltage drop. When I have the 5470 voltage set @ 1.49xx it STILL drops to 1.360 volts under load @ 3.6GHz . Temps @ idle were upper 30's almost 40's.and underload passed 70 with an aio water cooler. My e5450 @ 1.47xx runs @ 1.376v underload @ 3.83GHz and is prime 95 stable. temps for that are only about 62 degrees underload with the aio.The 5450 will run stable @ lower voltages, just have to work it down again.(spent the weekend giving the 5470 a last try) FYI the e5450 = 3.0GHz @ 80w the x5470 = 3.3GHz @120w more watts = more heat. I STRESS I believe I have a flaky 5470, because I can't get it stable when OC'd even @ 3.5, & I know people who've OC'd them past 4 with no issue on other boards.My e5450 IS stable @ 3.83. and with a gtx950,I've played Withcher 3 on Medium settings.Edit: After sitting idle for a few hours, the idle temps of the e5450 @ 3.83GHz are 26degrees even with the voltage still kinda high.







I'll probably work on lowering that in the next day or 2.


----------



## umgill45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Ok, before we try for 4.4GHz, what say we try for 4.0? BTW, Did U have it stable @ base clock settings? Anywho, Set clock ratio @ 10, set cpu host frequency @ 400, set performance enhance @ STANDARD, save settings and give it a try.


Okay I have updated the BIOS with micrcodes for the X5470.
CPU-Z shows correct information (SSE 4.1 and VT-X now)

I have a Rev 1.1 EP45-UD3P.
System has booted into windows and looks stable. (400x10).

going to start running P95 now.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Has anyone manage to make a bio microcode update to a Q965 MB to enable use of a e8400 45nm cpu?
I'm using a e6600 on my dell 745 and have a spare e8400 and wanted to make it work. I plan to buy a q6600 next month, just wanted to see is there anything to make the e8400 work on my mb , maybe get into work and the speed will drop down from1333 to something.


----------



## mdgentile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> 
> I have the GA-EP35-DS3R board and have used both the x5470 and the e5450 xeons in it. My PERSONAL experience has been much better with my e5450. That could be because I got a bad/wornout x5470 but it could also be partly because this chipset suffers from voltage drop. When I have the 5470 voltage set @ 1.49xx it STILL drops to 1.360 volts under load @ 3.6GHz . Temps @ idle were upper 30's almost 40's.and underload passed 70 with an aio water cooler. My e5450 @ 1.47xx runs @ 1.376v underload @ 3.83GHz and is prime 95 stable. temps for that are only about 62 degrees underload with the aio.The 5450 will run stable @ lower voltages, just have to work it down again.(spent the weekend giving the 5470 a last try) FYI the e5450 = 3.0GHz @ 80w the x5470 = 3.3GHz @120w more watts = more heat. I STRESS I believe I have a flaky 5470, because I can't get it stable when OC'd even @ 3.5, & I know people who've OC'd them past 4 with no issue on other boards.My e5450 IS stable @ 3.83. and with a gtx950,I've played Withcher 3 on Medium settings.Edit: After sitting idle for a few hours, the idle temps of the e5450 @ 3.83GHz are 26degrees even with the voltage still kinda high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably work on lowering that in the next day or 2.


Thank you for the advice. It's probably a good idea to stay away from the higher wattage cpus as I'm on air cooling, but do you think I'll see much gain from the Q6600 to an E5450?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdgentile*
> 
> Thank you for the advice. It's probably a good idea to stay away from the higher wattage cpus as I'm on air cooling, but do you think I'll see much gain from the Q6600 to an E5450?


http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/313/Intel_Core_2_Quad_Q6600_vs_Intel_Xeon_E5450.html you'll be going from base clock of 2.4 to 3.0, from 1066 speed to 1333, the e5450 is the basic = of the Q9650. It's also a 45nm cpu where you q6600 is a 65nm(hotter.(45nm = cooler & better OC) Finallyit draws less power from the start,so less heat all around.(board,psu,northbride,ect.) With my OC @ 3.83 & a gtx950, I'm able to play Witcher3 on medium/high settings rather nicely the time or 2 I gave it a whirl here. Just an example what it can do.There's also a vid of it doing the GTAV test with a gtx650 on stock settings. seemed to get between mid 30's to upper 40's FPS consistant..


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*
> 
> Has anyone manage to make a bio microcode update to a Q965 MB to enable use of a e8400 45nm cpu?
> I'm using a e6600 on my dell 745 and have a spare e8400 and wanted to make it work. I plan to buy a q6600 next month, just wanted to see is there anything to make the e8400 work on my mb , maybe get into work and the speed will drop down from1333 to something.


Ok, 3 things against your e8400. #1 It's a 1333 bus speed & your board is 1066. #2 It's a Wolfdale cpu & your board supports primarily Conroe & Kentsdale cpu's. #3 It's a 45nm cpu,and as far as I know,your board only supports 65nm cpu's. There's a q6700 on ebay with free shipping in US for $25.00 as I type,and from china they're running 17.00 to 25.00 plus fees.


----------



## HALL9000

Hi to all.First forgive my english cause it's not my mother tongue.So the things is that my uncle give me a old computer.The computer has a ASUS P5K MOBO , an intel q6000 on it , and 6 gb of ddr2 800 mhz ram.So the motherboard is 775 , so at least in theory it's compatible with the mod.And then wich is the most powerfull xeon compatible with my motherboard , because i don't know how to begin to acquire this information.Th chipset of my motherboard is the P35 , in the case that i upgrade to a more powerfull xeon , could i upgrade to a 1066 mhz ram? or only the 800 mhz is posible?And the last question , does my motherboard seem a good candidate for overclocking?

Thank you , any advice would be welcome , 'cause i'm poor and ignorant on motherboard stuff.


----------



## mdgentile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/313/Intel_Core_2_Quad_Q6600_vs_Intel_Xeon_E5450.html you'll be going from base clock of 2.4 to 3.0, from 1066 speed to 1333, the e5450 is the basic = of the Q9650. It's also a 45nm cpu where you q6600 is a 65nm(hotter.(45nm = cooler & better OC) Finallyit draws less power from the start,so less heat all around.(board,psu,northbride,ect.) With my OC @ 3.83 & a gtx950, I'm able to play Witcher3 on medium/high settings rather nicely the time or 2 I gave it a whirl here. Just an example what it can do.There's also a vid of it doing the GTAV test with a gtx650 on stock settings. seemed to get between mid 30's to upper 40's FPS consistant..


That's great, thanks.

From what I've read the SLBBM stepping is better?
Are the premodded ones from AliExpress reliable?

I'll likely order one today.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HALL9000*
> 
> Hi to all.First forgive my english cause it's not my mother tongue.So the things is that my uncle give me a old computer.The computer has a ASUS P5K MOBO , an intel q6000 on it , and 6 gb of ddr2 800 mhz ram.So the motherboard is 775 , so at least in theory it's compatible with the mod.And then wich is the most powerfull xeon compatible with my motherboard , because i don't know how to begin to acquire this information.Th chipset of my motherboard is the P35 , in the case that i upgrade to a more powerfull xeon , could i upgrade to a 1066 mhz ram? or only the 800 mhz is posible?And the last question , does my motherboard seem a good candidate for overclocking?
> 
> Thank you , any advice would be welcome , 'cause i'm poor and ignorant on motherboard stuff.










Ok, let's try to answer some of your questions. #1 Your P5K IS compatible! Will work! #2 Most powerful is tricky. the 1600 bus speed xeon are faster @ base clock,but your board had issues with them.Also,most people are able to overclock the 1333 bus speed xeons(x5460,x5470,x5450,e5450) to speeds = to or higher then the 1600bus speed xeons(x5482,5492) can reach and be stable. #3 the memory will support the 1066 memory, but @ the price of it,if you can manage a decent OC using the 800MHz ram,I'd just upgrade to 8Gb of THAT first.(4Gb of 800Mhz is MUCH cheaper then 8Gb of 1066) #4 Your board has Good qualities and bad. Good is that it natievly supports a FSB of 1600 so setting the fsb to 400 by the clock multiplier for the OC won't stress the boards components much. (e.g. x5470 multiplier = 10x333 for a speed of 3.33GHz raise to 10x400 for a speed of 4.0GHz) The bad is the the chipset may suffer from something refered to as Voltage droop. It takes more voltage with these chipsets to have a set voltage UNDERLOAD/INUSE. which means the cpu's run a little hotter on these chipsets as the OC's climb. #5 Not mentioned was cooling. U may want to look @ a 3rd party cooler for the cpu,especially if U go with an x54xx series xeon(they draw 120 watts base clock,the e5450 draws 80watts @ base clock.Less watts = less heat) I have an intel 35 series chipset with an e5450 OC'd to 3.83Ghz stable that runs rather cool with a lepa AIO 120mm water cooler. #6 for the cpu's I'd choose from the e5450,x5460,x5470 @ 3.0,3.1,and 3.3Ghz respectively. Power draw is 80W,120W,&120W respectively. Most people are able to get the 5450 near or past 4.0,I'm just too lazy.







Hope that helped without being too confusing.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdgentile*
> 
> That's great, thanks.
> 
> From what I've read the SLBBM stepping is better?
> Are the premodded ones from AliExpress reliable?
> 
> I'll likely order one today.


SLBBM is the 1 I'd go with(EO stepping) As for the premodded, I've seen plenty of them on here work, but also 1 or 2 that didn't. Those who have them seem to swear by them,I even know someone in here who modded his own with a dremmel. My PERSONAL opinion,based on feelings alone,is that cutting into the waffer is risky @ least. Plus they're soldering the pins on the cpu where most of us use a sticker that connects the pins.(I know the solder was used before the sticker,but how many were ruined?)







If you get it & it's defective,chances are all you'll be out is time for a replacement to arrive. Other hand, cutting your board may be nerve wracking for you also.(bent pins!) LOL U have to choose your risk.


----------



## HALL9000

Very fast reply indeed.Thank you so much , very apreciated.Do you think that is unrealistic , to put a x5492 on my mobo , with a decent cooling?Do you think that the oc x5492 will be enough for modern gaming like bf1 and so on?Will this CPU bottleneck a radeon r9 280//380//480?Are you saying that the gain of 1066 ram is not worth it comparing to the 800?

Thanks again.


----------



## HALL9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, let's try to answer some of your questions. #1 Your P5K IS compatible! Will work! #2 Most powerful is tricky. the 1600 bus speed xeon are faster @ base clock,but your board had issues with them.Also,most people are able to overclock the 1333 bus speed xeons(x5460,x5470,x5450,e5450) to speeds = to or higher then the 1600bus speed xeons(x5482,5492) can reach and be stable. #3 the memory will support the 1066 memory, but @ the price of it,if you can manage a decent OC using the 800MHz ram,I'd just upgrade to 8Gb of THAT first.(4Gb of 800Mhz is MUCH cheaper then 8Gb of 1066) #4 Your board has Good qualities and bad. Good is that it natievly supports a FSB of 1600 so setting the fsb to 400 by the clock multiplier for the OC won't stress the boards components much. (e.g. x5470 multiplier = 10x333 for a speed of 3.33GHz raise to 10x400 for a speed of 4.0GHz) The bad is the the chipset may suffer from something refered to as Voltage droop. It takes more voltage with these chipsets to have a set voltage UNDERLOAD/INUSE. which means the cpu's run a little hotter on these chipsets as the OC's climb. #5 Not mentioned was cooling. U may want to look @ a 3rd party cooler for the cpu,especially if U go with an x54xx series xeon(they draw 120 watts base clock,the e5450 draws 80watts @ base clock.Less watts = less heat) I have an intel 35 series chipset with an e5450 OC'd to 3.83Ghz stable that runs rather cool with a lepa AIO 120mm water cooler. #6 for the cpu's I'd choose from the e5450,x5460,x5470 @ 3.0,3.1,and 3.3Ghz respectively. Power draw is 80W,120W,&120W respectively. Most people are able to get the 5450 near or past 4.0,I'm just too lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helped without being too confusing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, let's try to answer some of your questions. #1 Your P5K IS compatible! Will work! #2 Most powerful is tricky. the 1600 bus speed xeon are faster @ base clock,but your board had issues with them.Also,most people are able to overclock the 1333 bus speed xeons(x5460,x5470,x5450,e5450) to speeds = to or higher then the 1600bus speed xeons(x5482,5492) can reach and be stable. #3 the memory will support the 1066 memory, but @ the price of it,if you can manage a decent OC using the 800MHz ram,I'd just upgrade to 8Gb of THAT first.(4Gb of 800Mhz is MUCH cheaper then 8Gb of 1066) #4 Your board has Good qualities and bad. Good is that it natievly supports a FSB of 1600 so setting the fsb to 400 by the clock multiplier for the OC won't stress the boards components much. (e.g. x5470 multiplier = 10x333 for a speed of 3.33GHz raise to 10x400 for a speed of 4.0GHz) The bad is the the chipset may suffer from something refered to as Voltage droop. It takes more voltage with these chipsets to have a set voltage UNDERLOAD/INUSE. which means the cpu's run a little hotter on these chipsets as the OC's climb. #5 Not mentioned was cooling. U may want to look @ a 3rd party cooler for the cpu,especially if U go with an x54xx series xeon(they draw 120 watts base clock,the e5450 draws 80watts @ base clock.Less watts = less heat) I have an intel 35 series chipset with an e5450 OC'd to 3.83Ghz stable that runs rather cool with a lepa AIO 120mm water cooler. #6 for the cpu's I'd choose from the e5450,x5460,x5470 @ 3.0,3.1,and 3.3Ghz respectively. Power draw is 80W,120W,&120W respectively. Most people are able to get the 5450 near or past 4.0,I'm just too lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helped without being too confusing.


Very fast reply indeed.Thank you so much , very apreciated.Do you think that is unrealistic , to put a x5492 on my mobo , with a decent cooling?Do you think that the oc x5492 will be enough for modern gaming like bf1 and so on?Will this CPU bottleneck a radeon r9 280//380//480?Are you saying that the gain of 1066 ram is not worth it comparing to the 800?

Thanks again.


----------



## umgill45

So I cant seem to get my cpu stable.
Anyone know of a program that can convert BIOS settings to .txt. so I can post the detailed settings here.

Thanks.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Ok, 3 things against your e8400. #1 It's a 1333 bus speed & your board is 1066. #2 It's a Wolfdale cpu & your board supports primarily Conroe & Kentsdale cpu's. #3 It's a 45nm cpu,and as far as I know,your board only supports 65nm cpu's. There's a q6700 on ebay with free shipping in US for $25.00 as I type,and from china they're running 17.00 to 25.00 plus fees.


I was told my mb does support 45nm, just 1066 speed. I'm aware of the q6600 , i had one last year, but threw it away by mistake







I was just wondering where there any modded bios to enable Q965 owners to use 45nm cpus, and when one is put in the speed will dropped from 1333, that's all. I figure if someone was able to make LGA 775 to use 771 cpu, there has to be a bios mod somewhere to enable 45nm on a dell 745 / q965. if not, oh well, just thought i would ask. i plan to upgrade next month , was just curious for the moment.

btw i don't order stuff from china lol, i don't even like ordering stuff here in the USA. I don't have alot of patience to wait for "material things" . thankfully the last thing i did order from ebay which was the e6600 only took 4 days. I'm more of the type of guy who likes to buy stuff from stores offline, which most likely i will do next month and buy a decent prebuilt on sale.


----------



## mrgnex

Okay so after an evening of researching I found out the Asus X38 motherboard I bought for my brother doesn't support any 5 series Xeon's..

I might sell his kit (I got it with a dual core in it and bought some cheap 8 GB ram) and buy a new mobo..
I looked at some second hand options and found an Asus P5B Deluxe which has an 8 pin EPS connector and Intel P965 chipset..

After looking around for a bit it seems that the E5450 might be the best option. Will that motherboard work with it?

I also found a Asus P5P43TD/USB3 which is a bit more expensive and I'd have to swap the ram for DDR3 (although I could make money off of that..).

What is the better choice?


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Okay so after an evening of researching I found out the Asus X38 motherboard I bought for my brother doesn't support any 5 series Xeon's..
> 
> I might sell his kit (I got it with a dual core in it and bought some cheap 8 GB ram) and buy a new mobo..
> I looked at some second hand options and found an Asus P5B Deluxe which has an 8 pin EPS connector and Intel P965 chipset..
> 
> After looking around for a bit it seems that the E5450 might be the best option. Will that motherboard work with it?
> 
> I also found a Asus P5P43TD/USB3 which is a bit more expensive and I'd have to swap the ram for DDR3 (although I could make money off of that..).
> 
> What is the better choice?


I would honestly go for the P43, as it supports DDR3 and PCI-E 2.0. Or you could just get an X33x3 Xeon which should work just fine in an X38 board.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> I would honestly go for the P43, as it supports DDR3 and PCI-E 2.0. Or you could just get an X33x3 Xeon which should work just fine in an X38 board.


Thank you! I'll switch out the entire set XD

How are the X33x3 Xeon's compared to the 5 series?


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Thank you! I'll switch out the entire set XD
> 
> How are the X33x3 Xeon's compared to the 5 series?


No problem









My personal theory about why these Xeons work but not the others is because as IIRC Xx8 chipsets were based on server chipsets, Intel bothered to turn off dual-processor support, so dual-processor capable Xeons won't work. The X33x3 series was made for uniprocessor boards (OEM-only) so I think that's why they work.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My personal theory about why these Xeons work but not the others is because as IIRC Xx8 chipsets were based on server chipsets, Intel bothered to turn off dual-processor support, so dual-processor capable Xeons won't work. The X33x3 series was made for uniprocessor boards (OEM-only) so I think that's why they work.


That makes sense actually.. How about performance wise? I mean the consumer in me says 5 is higher than 3 so it must be better.


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> That makes sense actually.. How about performance wise? I mean the consumer in me says 5 is higher than 3 so it must be better.


If a Xeon's model number ends in 3, it's a chip that's based on a 775 CPU but is made for 771 (E3110-E3113, X3360-X3363, etc). So in theory, X3360=X3363=E5440: http://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare.php?cmp%5B%5D=1235&cmp%5B%5D=2068&cmp%5B%5D=1284

The difference in scores is probably down to the error margin.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> If a Xeon's model number ends in 3, it's a chip that's based on a 775 CPU but is made for 771 (E3110-E3113, X3360-X3363, etc). So in theory, X3360=X3363=E5440: http://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare.php?cmp%5B%5D=1235&cmp%5B%5D=2068&cmp%5B%5D=1284
> 
> The difference in scores is probably down to the error margin.


Oh that is good news!

How is the overclocking though? I mean if the 5 series clocks way higher..


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Oh that is good news!
> 
> How is the overclocking though? I mean if the 5 series clocks way higher..


I don't have any experience with the X33x3 series, but the x54xx series should be able to go a little bit higher as they're binned for DP configurations. I don't think there will be a huge difference in overclocking though.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> I don't have any experience with the X33x3 series, but the x54xx series should be able to go a little bit higher as they're binned for DP configurations. I don't think there will be a huge difference in overclocking though.


I see I'll the X33x3 isn't expensive either.. Hmm.. I'll think about it XD Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I see I'll the X33x3 isn't expensive either.. Hmm.. I'll think about it XD Thank you very much for your help.


No problem


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HALL9000*
> 
> Very fast reply indeed.Thank you so much , very apreciated.Do you think that is unrealistic , to put a x5492 on my mobo , with a decent cooling?Do you think that the oc x5492 will be enough for modern gaming like bf1 and so on?Will this CPU bottleneck a radeon r9 280//380//480?Are you saying that the gain of 1066 ram is not worth it comparing to the 800?
> 
> Thanks again.


Ok, your board had some issues with the 1600 bus speed cpu's. 1 report of an unstable X5482 at stock speeds, but it worked after reducing the speed. and the same chipset on P5K-SE/EPU 1 report of an unstable E5462 with 1600 FSB (downloads corrupt archives, some .EXE files stopped working). User didn't have these problems with 1333 FSB Xeons. Said Xeon microcode update didn't help. Which was why I recommended going with the 1333 bus speed cpu's. Also, that's a 150watt cpu, and your board supports 136watt and less cpu's by the specs. the x5492 = 3.4GHz 150watts, and an 8.5x multiplier. The x5470 = 3.3GHz ,120watts,and a 10x multiplier. It's a waste to try the x5492 when U have reports it won't work. Even if it DID work, the 1333 bus cpu's would give a better OC because they have higher multiplier. As for bottle necking a graphics card, 1 or the other will be the bottle neck(cpu-gpu) 1 person on here was running a x5470 with liquid cooling @ 4.5GHz and a pair of GTX980ti's for 4k gaming. Remember, the main thing is these chips DON'T have hyperthreading.So if a game is designed to take advantage of that,it will take a hit compared to a first gen i7. These do compare with the 775 quadcores. As for battlefield1, no clue.My 5450 and a gtx950 managed theWitcher3 on medium rather well.







(video card below recomended)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*
> 
> I was told my mb does support 45nm, just 1066 speed. I'm aware of the q6600 , i had one last year, but threw it away by mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just wondering where there any modded bios to enable Q965 owners to use 45nm cpus, and when one is put in the speed will dropped from 1333, that's all. I figure if someone was able to make LGA 775 to use 771 cpu, there has to be a bios mod somewhere to enable 45nm on a dell 745 / q965. if not, oh well, just thought i would ask. i plan to upgrade next month , was just curious for the moment.
> 
> btw i don't order stuff from china lol, i don't even like ordering stuff here in the USA. I don't have alot of patience to wait for "material things" . thankfully the last thing i did order from ebay which was the e6600 only took 4 days. I'm more of the type of guy who likes to buy stuff from stores offline, which most likely i will do next month and buy a decent prebuilt on sale.


Well,as of 2011 Dell was still claiming that your board only supported 65nm cpu. NOTE: I don't say the 965 chipset doesn't support 45nm cpu's, it does. Dell orders their boards from makers with some options included,others NOT.They are a retail seller so want as few complications and as much turnover as they can get. E.G. I have a dell board that's Almost identical to the 1 released by the company that made it.Difference? DOESN'T support over 95watt cpu, and has only 2 memory slots when the space for the other 2 are sitting there empty.(non oem has 4 slots and supports up to 120watt cpu) U can try adding the e8400 microcode to your bios and see if it will work.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Well,as of 2011 Dell was still claiming that your board only supported 65nm cpu. NOTE: I don't say the 965 chipset doesn't support 45nm cpu's, it does. Dell orders their boards from makers with some options included,others NOT.They are a retail seller so want as few complications and as much turnover as they can get. E.G. I have a dell board that's Almost identical to the 1 released by the company that made it.Difference? DOESN'T support over 95watt cpu, and has only 2 memory slots when the space for the other 2 are sitting there empty.(non oem has 4 slots and supports up to 120watt cpu) U can try adding the e8400 microcode to your bios and see if it will work.


I will look into that, adding a e8400 microcode to my bios. I'm new at this stuff, so i have no idea what to do lol. but i will see what i can do.


----------



## Piskeante

hello

Would you recomend the Asus P5QC (P45 chip) for overclocking? i have an Asus P5KC (p35 chip) and it does not do the job. my x5460 can only go to 3,65ghz at 385 x 9,5. at 390 gets inestable. moreover this board seems to have a big vdroop.

I thougth the best result for a Xeon 54xx was 4 ghz. But seen even 4.5 ghz. That's incredible!!

thanks a lot in advance


----------



## smak420

seems like good board. But i think if you can find P5Q3 Deluxe is better


----------



## Piskeante

Hello
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> seems like good board. But i think if you can find P5Q3 Deluxe is better


The problem is price. I've recently bought an asus p9x79 deluxe with a xeon 1650 oced to 4,7ghz 1,335v (1210 Cinebench score. An i7 7700k oced to 5ghz gets 1089 points, just to compare). Waiting to new AIO support for AM4 to get one so that i'm up to date and can go to 5ghz on mi xeon, or be prepared for ryzen.

So my option for this rig is to be used in other place, not for high end performing rig, so no point in spending more than a 100€ on this.

This P5QC sells for about 50€ (with a great discount obtained with the seller ) (52$ more or less)(normally goes up to 80$. ebay and aliexpress are full of this mobos from over a 100$, even 150$ )
So this P5QC has a great price and is almost new.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> Hello
> The problem is price. I've recently bought an asus p9x79 deluxe with a xeon 1650 oced to 4,7ghz 1,335v (1210 Cinebench score. An i7 7700k oced to 5ghz gets 1089 points, just to compare). Waiting to new AIO support for AM4 to get one so that i'm up to date and can go to 5ghz on mi xeon, or be prepared for ryzen.
> 
> So my option for this rig is to be used in other place, not for high end performing rig, so no point in spending more than a 100€ on this.
> 
> This P5QC sells for about 50€ (with a great discount obtained with the seller ) (52$ more or less)(normally goes up to 80$. ebay and aliexpress are full of this mobos from over a 100$, even 150$ )
> So this P5QC has a great price and is almost new.


I'd grab it. If it turns out the cpu won't give ya what U want with IT, U can always double your investment by putting the board up on ebay.(looking now,the cheapest are going @ about 100.00 U.S.reguardless of origin) the p35 chipset is nice,but seems to want too much power & tweaking to get stable @ the higher ends in my experience so far.(the e5450 I have OC's MUCH better then the x5470 on this board.80 watt compared to 120 watt draw.Just MY personal experience.I MAY have a flaky x5470 also...) My e5450 is stable & cool but is using 1.392v idle & 1.320v underload. Bios voltage is 1.43750 just to give an idea. temps idle between 24 & 26degrees and 61-63 underload Prime95 stable.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I'd grab it. If it turns out the cpu won't give ya what U want with IT, U can always double your investment by putting the board up on ebay.(looking now,the cheapest are going @ about 100.00 U.S.reguardless of origin) the p35 chipset is nice,but seems to want too much power & tweaking to get stable @ the higher ends in my experience so far.(the e5450 I have OC's MUCH better then the x5470 on this board.80 watt compared to 120 watt draw.Just MY personal experience.I MAY have a flaky x5470 also...) My e5450 is stable & cool but is using 1.392v idle & 1.320v underload. Bios voltage is 1.43750 just to give an idea. temps idle between 24 & 26degrees and 61-63 underload Prime95 stable.


that was what i saw. I mean, when it was sold, it's price was about 96€. So, to my concern, some people are selling this mobos more expensive than even new!! (***......)

my xeon x5460 seems to be quite capable. it was doing 385x9,5 at 1,3675 bios with a very big vdroop (even with load line calibration on). The fsb could not go past 385 cause i got random errors. tried 390 x 7 just to try to see if the problem was the fsb and indeed it was. so my p5kc just topped at 385.

Finally bought that mobo. i'll have it at home this friday. i will put some benchs and info about this.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> that was what i saw. I mean, when it was sold, it's price was about 96€. So, to my concern, some people are selling this mobos more expensive than even new!! (***......)
> 
> my xeon x5460 seems to be quite capable. it was doing 385x9,5 at 1,3675 bios with a very big vdroop (even with load line calibration on). The fsb could not go past 385 cause i got random errors. tried 390 x 7 just to try to see if the problem was the fsb and indeed it was. so my p5kc just topped at 385.
> 
> Finally bought that mobo. i'll have it at home this friday. i will put some benchs and info about this.


My e5450 is stable running 9x426 , memory @ 2.40, voltage in bios @ 1.43750 on the Gigabyte EP35-DS3R Even @ 1.53xx volts,I still get 1 core falling large test in prime 95 in first 20mins when clocked @ 4.0 or over.(4.0,4.05.4.1 were tried)







temps didn't seem worth the added voltage increase to try for stable.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> My e5450 is stable running 9x426 , memory @ 2.40, voltage in bios @ 1.43750 on the Gigabyte EP35-DS3R Even @ 1.53xx volts,I still get 1 core falling large test in prime 95 in first 20mins when clocked @ 4.0 or over.(4.0,4.05.4.1 were tried)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temps didn't seem worth the added voltage increase to try for stable.


i would be happy if i can go 4ghz on my x5460. seen some videos of 4,2ghz or even 4,4 ghz. There is also people at 4,5ghz with x5470 but seem temps were a bit to high. This xeon probably will run with a silverstone Argon AR07 so temps should be just in the limit if clocked high.

We'll see...


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> i would be happy if i can go 4ghz on my x5460. seen some videos of 4,2ghz or even 4,4 ghz. There is also people at 4,5ghz with x5470 but seem temps were a bit to high. This xeon probably will run with a silverstone Argon AR07 so temps should be just in the limit if clocked high.
> 
> We'll see...


A pic of my temps,voltages @ 3.83GHz with the e5450 (this is IN Windows) 
Ran Prime95 to show temps underload,15 min run(about)


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> A pic of my temps,voltages @ 3.83GHz with the e5450 (this is IN Windows)
> Ran Prime95 to show temps underload,15 min run(about)


That 80W TDP cpu doesn't get as much hot as those X54xx, so i don't think i will get those temps, not near them. Indeed, with my cpu air cooler , i was iddeling at 40'ish and up to 70ºC full load (3,65ghz or 385 x 9,5). at 4 ghz the xeon x5460 will be very close to 80ºC with this fan. Maybe with a noctua DH 15 or something like that or a normal AIO those temps could go to low 70's or even high 60's


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

I want to lower the speed of one of my e8400 cpus to 1066 to see does it work on my MB. I was told my MB works with 45nm chips but only with 1066 speed. Anyone know what program i can use? its called BSEL Mod, but unsure of what program


----------



## pgt397

Hi everyone!
I am new here.
I have a old gigabite g41m-combo with e6550 dual core cpu.
I buy a xeon E5430,i made the mod and anything works fine,no problem!
Now i want to change the bios ,put the right bios from xeon e5430 to the g41m-gombo.
Someone to help?is someware ready for instal????


----------



## umgill45

My X5470 with IBT and P95 running simultaneously in the background.

Looks better than the e5450. but i expect 4.5 out of this chip otherwise im selling it and sticking to my 9650.

Capture.PNG 224k .PNG file


my current BIOS settings P95 stable for 24 hours.

Load line calibration--- Enabled
Cpu Vcore--- 1.29v
Cpu termination---1.300v
cpu pll--- 1.500v
cpu ref---normal
mch core---1.28v
mch ref--- 0.825
mch/dram ref---1.12
ich I/o...1.50
ich core...1.10
dram voltage...2.12v
dram termination... 1.06v
channel A reference... normal
channel B reference.... normal
Robust graphics booster...auto
cpu clock ratio... 10
fine cpu clock ratio....0.00
cpu frequency.... 4.00
cpu host clock control... enabled
cpu host frequency (MHz)...400
pci express frequency...(MHZ)... 101
performance enhance... Stadard
xmp ... Profile 1
mch frequency latch... 333
system memory multiplier... 2.40B
Memory frequency... (MHZ).... 9XX
dram timing selectable... manual
cas latency time... 5
trcd ... 5
trp... 5
tras... 15


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umgill45*
> 
> My X5470 with IBT and P95 running simultaneously in the background.
> 
> Looks better than the e5450. but i expect 4.5 out of this chip otherwise im selling it and sticking to my 9650.
> 
> Capture.PNG 224k .PNG file


Well, most of the good OC's I've seen with the x5470's seem to be with the intel 45chipsets & the nvidia chipsets. Watercooling helps also with them. To be honest,your temps aren't bad @ all for the x5470 @ 4GHz considering it's almost 3 hours into a Prime 95 run on what LOOKS to be the sfft test which creates the MAXIMUM heat. Only 1 core hitting 70, others mid to upper 60's. LOL, That's what my e5450 was getting before I tweaked the voltage earlier.







Try tweaking it a bit more... U may find a sweet spot.


----------



## umgill45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Well, most of the good OC's I've seen with the x5470's seem to be with the intel 45chipsets & the nvidia chipsets. Watercooling helps also with them. To be honest,your temps aren't bad @ all for the x5470 @ 4GHz considering it's almost 3 hours into a Prime 95 run on what LOOKS to be the sfft test which creates the MAXIMUM heat. Only 1 core hitting 70, others mid to upper 60's. LOL, That's what my e5450 was getting before I tweaked the voltage earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try tweaking it a bit more... U may find a sweet spot.


Edited the above post after you posted so i'll post my settings here.
What would you recommend I chnage below:
my current BIOS settings P95 stable for 24 hours.

Load line calibration--- Enabled
Cpu Vcore--- 1.29v
Cpu termination---1.300v
cpu pll--- 1.500v
cpu ref---normal
mch core---1.28v
mch ref--- 0.825
mch/dram ref---1.12
ich I/o...1.50
ich core...1.10
dram voltage...2.12v
dram termination... 1.06v
channel A reference... normal
channel B reference.... normal
Robust graphics booster...auto
cpu clock ratio... 10
fine cpu clock ratio....0.00
cpu frequency.... 4.00
cpu host clock control... enabled
cpu host frequency (MHz)...400
pci express frequency...(MHZ)... 101
performance enhance... Stadard
xmp ... Profile 1
mch frequency latch... 333
system memory multiplier... 2.40B
Memory frequency... (MHZ).... 9XX
dram timing selectable... manual
cas latency time... 5
trcd ... 5
trp... 5
tras... 15


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*
> 
> I want to lower the speed of one of my e8400 cpus to 1066 to see does it work on my MB. I was told my MB works with 45nm chips but only with 1066 speed. Anyone know what program i can use? its called BSEL Mod, but unsure of what program


Ok, this is the xeon mod support forum. Try the Dell forum, or the e8400 forum,or the bsel forum if there is 1,because obviously you don't wanna hear that the dell 745 doesn't support the e8400.I already suggested adding the microcode to the bios to you. BSEL won't reduce the cpu speed it INCREASES it. It takes 800 & 1066 fsb cpu's and sets them so they're detected as higher frequency. YOUR problem is your board is a lower frequency! And Dell never put support for the 45nm cpu's in it.(As I said,nothing newer then Conroe or Kentsfield to quote Dells own Forum from 2011) But Here, best of luck! http://www.overclock.net/t/341123/intel-bsel-vid-mod-guide


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umgill45*
> 
> Edited the above post after you posted so i'll post my settings here.
> What would you recommend I chnage below:
> my current BIOS settings P95 stable for 24 hours.
> 
> Load line calibration--- Enabled
> Cpu Vcore--- 1.29v
> Cpu termination---1.300v
> cpu pll--- 1.500v
> cpu ref---normal
> mch core---1.28v
> mch ref--- 0.825
> mch/dram ref---1.12
> ich I/o...1.50
> ich core...1.10
> dram voltage...2.12v
> dram termination... 1.06v
> channel A reference... normal
> channel B reference.... normal
> Robust graphics booster...auto
> cpu clock ratio... 10
> fine cpu clock ratio....0.00
> cpu frequency.... 4.00
> cpu host clock control... enabled
> cpu host frequency (MHz)...400
> pci express frequency...(MHZ)... 101
> performance enhance... Stadard
> xmp ... Profile 1
> mch frequency latch... 333
> system memory multiplier... 2.40B
> Memory frequency... (MHZ).... 9XX
> dram timing selectable... manual
> cas latency time... 5
> trcd ... 5
> trp... 5
> tras... 15


Here's some voltages from a friends x5470 he had on a nvidia790i chipset @4.56GHz, note the high voltage, and he had loadline off.
the NB & SB voltages I'd keep lower then his.







More detail in his thread here. http://www.overclock.net/t/1547699/790i-ultra-nvidia-chipset-anyone-else-still-rockin-in-2015-2016-2017-overclocking-gaming/270


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

ty


----------



## HALL9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Ok, your board had some issues with the 1600 bus speed cpu's. 1 report of an unstable X5482 at stock speeds, but it worked after reducing the speed. and the same chipset on P5K-SE/EPU 1 report of an unstable E5462 with 1600 FSB (downloads corrupt archives, some .EXE files stopped working). User didn't have these problems with 1333 FSB Xeons. Said Xeon microcode update didn't help. Which was why I recommended going with the 1333 bus speed cpu's. Also, that's a 150watt cpu, and your board supports 136watt and less cpu's by the specs. the x5492 = 3.4GHz 150watts, and an 8.5x multiplier. The x5470 = 3.3GHz ,120watts,and a 10x multiplier. It's a waste to try the x5492 when U have reports it won't work. Even if it DID work, the 1333 bus cpu's would give a better OC because they have higher multiplier. As for bottle necking a graphics card, 1 or the other will be the bottle neck(cpu-gpu) 1 person on here was running a x5470 with liquid cooling @ 4.5GHz and a pair of GTX980ti's for 4k gaming. Remember, the main thing is these chips DON'T have hyperthreading.So if a game is designed to take advantage of that,it will take a hit compared to a first gen i7. These do compare with the 775 quadcores. As for battlefield1, no clue.My 5450 and a gtx950 managed theWitcher3 on medium rather well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (video card below recomended)


Ok , I understand , so no 1600 FSB , beter stick with 1333.I-m choosing between the x5460 and th x5470.And also ad 2 gb of ddr2 ram.What do you think of those choices , and also , can i mantain the intel original fan of my q6600 , or do you recomend to get another air solution *interrogation*


----------



## HALL9000

Another question would be , bios updates and that stuff , wich bios updates i have to install in order to put those cpus schuck6566 *interrogation*


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HALL9000*
> 
> Ok , I understand , so no 1600 FSB , beter stick with 1333.I-m choosing between the x5460 and th x5470.And also ad 2 gb of ddr2 ram.What do you think of those choices , and also , can i mantain the intel original fan of my q6600 , or do you recomend to get another air solution *interrogation*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HALL9000*
> 
> Another question would be , bios updates and that stuff , wich bios updates i have to install in order to put those cpus schuck6566 *interrogation*


Last 1 first, U need to have a bios updated with the xeon microcodes added for full cpu function. If U plan to overclock, then I'd look @ an aftermarket cooler. Adding more ram (of equal spped) is usually a good thing. The cpu.... While the x5470 is 3.3GHz and has a multiplier of 10, with THIS chipset(intel p35) it can be difficult to get it to 4.0 or above. Even though most manage 4.2 easily,and 4.4-4.5 with effort on other boards, this chipset suffers terrible voltage droop.(loss of voltage across circuits,especially under load) on mine, with my e5450 (an 80watt xeon) in bios my cpu voltage is 1.43750v but actual voltage in app in Windows is 1.392v when idle @ 2.54GHz, and 1.328v under load @ 3.83GHz. This drop means U have to have the voltages even higher in bios for the cpu to have minimum voltage to be stable @ OC'd speeds. I was leary of taking the voltage too high,so couldn't get my x5470 stable @ a deceant OC on here.(I'm timid,and my cpu may be flaky) That's why I'm sticking with my e5450. It's 3.0 GHz but runs cooler then the 3.1GHz x5460 (the e5450 =80w the x5460,x5470 = 120w) U may want 2 consider the e5450 also. If not,then it's a toss up between the 5460 & 5470. Price vs multiplier.








P5KSE-EPU bios with 45nm socket 771 xeon microcodes added.

P5K-SE-EPU-050145nmxeon771codesadded.zip 603k .zip file
 Flash this bios to your computer BEFORE putting the xeon cpu in. All former cpu's still supported.


----------



## iLikeBoobs

Hi, anybody tried ASUS P5B Deluxe with E5450?
i did read in a forum where people said only E5440 (C0) / E5430 are supported! but the E5450 runs also on 1333 FSB!

Im awaiting my E5450, will try it on P5Q Deluxe also







i will post the results after a while..


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Can someone add a e8400 microcode to the latest bios which is available to my dell 745. Because it seems like such a long long process of doing it lol . i figure someone would know what they are doing, if it doesn't take too long to do, wouldn't mind. If not, can you show me the quickest way of doing it, you know a guide.
http://downloads.dell.com/FOLDER00224415M/1/HEIDEN_2.6.6.exe


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*
> 
> Can someone add a e8400 microcode to the latest bios which is available to my dell 745. Because it seems like such a long long process of doing it lol . i figure someone would know what they are doing, if it doesn't take too long to do, wouldn't mind. If not, can you show me the quickest way of doing it, you know a guide.
> http://downloads.dell.com/FOLDER00224415M/1/HEIDEN_2.6.6.exe


Your best bet is to try the BIOS-Mods forum, they made a Xeon BIOS for my Inspiron 545.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLikeBoobs*
> 
> Hi, anybody tried ASUS P5B Deluxe with E5450?
> i did read in a forum where people said only E5440 (C0) / E5430 are supported! but the E5450 runs also on 1333 FSB!
> 
> Im awaiting my E5450, will try it on P5Q Deluxe also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will post the results after a while..


the e5450 & the e5440 are basicly the same cpu. ONLY difference is the 5440 has a multiplier of 8.5 (8.5 x 333.3 = 2.83GHz) while the 5450 has a multi of 9(9 x 333.3 =3.0GHz) DeLidded shows the e5430 & 5440 as working because that's what were tested/known to work @ that point. Should be no problem.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*
> 
> Can someone add a e8400 microcode to the latest bios which is available to my dell 745. Because it seems like such a long long process of doing it lol . i figure someone would know what they are doing, if it doesn't take too long to do, wouldn't mind. If not, can you show me the quickest way of doing it, you know a guide.
> http://downloads.dell.com/FOLDER00224415M/1/HEIDEN_2.6.6.exe


http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/ <--- has directions and walk throughs.Even for dell bios(located further down the page)


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HALL9000*
> 
> Ok , I understand , so no 1600 FSB , beter stick with 1333.I-m choosing between the x5460 and th x5470.And also ad 2 gb of ddr2 ram.What do you think of those choices , and also , can i mantain the intel original fan of my q6600 , or do you recomend to get another air solution *interrogation*


I have a P5K Se/EPU and sorry to say the board is unstable with E5440 at stock voltages and stock frequencies.
First this board has a huge Vdroop on the cpu voltage. Second, even though it should support E5440/50, it apparently does not, while a Q9650 was dead stable on it ! I tried 4 different E5440 and none would be stable, while the bios was modded, the board was stable with Core2Quad Q9650 and Core2Duo.
Number of ram stick the same. The E5440 were stable on P5Q Pro Turbo or P35 DS3R, so they are fine, stickers well aligned, I know how to do it by now.

Plus this board has a 4 phase copu power supply, is not recommended for cpu above 95W, I would not go for a X series Xeon. Try a E series and I hope for you it will be stable.
Posting bios, booting windows was no issues, but being prim95 or occt stable was another story, at stock frequencies... Tried to maximize Nb and FSB term, Vcore, no changes...

Good luck


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> that was what i saw. I mean, when it was sold, it's price was about 96€. So, to my concern, some people are selling this mobos more expensive than even new!! (***......)
> 
> my xeon x5460 seems to be quite capable. it was doing 385x9,5 at 1,3675 bios with a very big vdroop (even with load line calibration on). The fsb could not go past 385 cause i got random errors. tried 390 x 7 just to try to see if the problem was the fsb and indeed it was. so my p5kc just topped at 385.
> 
> Finally bought that mobo. i'll have it at home this friday. i will put some benchs and info about this.


Except on P5K deluxe, the LLC option is fake on all others P5K series boards. You either pencil mod the board, or cry and bump up the voltage ...
X5460 E0 stepping will deliver ,for almost all of them 450 Mhz FSB if your board, ram and cooling are capable.
On a P5K SE EPU, you may not be able to go beyond 400, even though the board is certified to run QX9770, you mahe have to bump NB abd FSB term values significantly, 1.40-1.55 V for NB, 1.30 for fsb term.
PLL to 1.60 or 1.70 (max for 24/7 use).
Consider relaxing the chipset by disabling some training ram, static ram, etc options, mem oc charger on, and eventually increase the perf level


----------



## bolc

Here is an overview on most tests I did, excedpt on sone E5440 which had Vid > 1.20 and were not useful to report
All are E0 stepping, and classified by Vid and batch numbers. If you know ytours, that may guide you to know if you have a Golden chip, a roxxor, a mid class or a suxxor cpu... the voltages correspond to ~1h prim95 blend test without errors, LLC ENABLED, on the fantastic Asus P5Q Pro Turbo, which has an excellent Vcore control. In my opinion superior to P5Q Premium, Deluxe and P5Q-E which I tried out as well.
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/53670992/Xeon%20batch%20numbers%20results%20overclocking.xlsx


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> Here is an overview on most tests I did, excedpt on sone E5440 which had Vid > 1.20 and were not useful to report
> All are E0 stepping, and classified by Vid and batch numbers. If you know ytours, that may guide you to know if you have a Golden chip, a roxxor, a mid class or a suxxor cpu... the voltages correspond to ~1h prim95 blend test without errors, LLC ENABLED, on the fantastic Asus P5Q Pro Turbo, which has an excellent Vcore control. In my opinion superior to P5Q Premium, Deluxe and P5Q-E which I tried out as well.
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/53670992/Xeon%20batch%20numbers%20results%20overclocking.xlsx


Thanks for the input! U have WAY more experience with these then I do,I'm just trying to help as able.







I may quote U later if U don't mind.


----------



## bolc

Sure, no pb to use the file or whatever else needed.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Thanks for the input! U have WAY more experience with these then I do,I'm just trying to help as able.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may quote U later if U don't mind.


you are doing a great job !!!








I haven 't been here in a while, busy moving, and testing


----------



## Piskeante

i have a x5460 - SLBBA (E0) 3834A736


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> Your best bet is to try the BIOS-Mods forum, they made a Xeon BIOS for my Inspiron 545.


I did, this is what they said: Any BIOS mod can't add support FSB=1333 Mhz to Q965 chipset.


----------



## mrgnex

I must say.. This is all rather confusing so I need all your help once again.

I decided to go for a motherboard but have a hard time deciding which one. As far as I found out the P45 chipset is best for compatability and overclocking if I'm right.

But they are not really available to me (only a Asus P5Q SE2 for like 17 bucks).
I looked around and found two other motherboards which looked pretty good. The Asus P5P43TD/USB3 and the Asus P5B Deluxe.
I plan to drop a E5450 in it as that seems to be the best price to performance ratio.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*
> 
> I did, this is what they said: Any BIOS mod can't add support FSB=1333 Mhz to Q965 chipset.


OK! Are U trtying to add a XEON to that DELL??? Then WHY ARE U IN THE XEON SUPPORT THREAD??????????


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> OK! Are U trtying to add a XEON to that DELL??? Then WHY ARE U IN THE XEON SUPPORT THREAD??????????


My comment was a follow up to the other person's comment about requesting to go over to bios forum and request that they add e8400 to my bios. The reason i am here asking questions, because even though its not xeon related, i figure someone would give me some sort of ideas about my issues seeing how its LGA 775 related. why do you have mad emotes lol. It ain't that serious bro, relax hahaha

Besides that, i guess if i have anymore questions i will ask elsewhere, but considering what that other person said on another forum, i guess there's no way to do it. oh well. peace


----------



## Vobexo

Hi,
I would like to know if someone has a Xeon in a mainboard with Q45 chipset get to run?
Perhaps a Xeon 33XX?

I tried a Xeon E5440 but the PC have a blackscreen and no Bios Beep, Fans Running high.
Microcode updates done before, but forget to reset Biossettings.

Greetings
Vobexo

Sorry for bad Englisch


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*
> 
> My comment was a follow up to the other person's comment about requesting to go over to bios forum and request that they add e8400 to my bios. The reason i am here asking questions, because even though its not xeon related, i figure someone would give me some sort of ideas about my issues seeing how its LGA 775 related. why do you have mad emotes lol. It ain't that serious bro, relax hahaha
> 
> Besides that, i guess if i have anymore questions i will ask elsewhere, but considering what that other person said on another forum, i guess there's no way to do it. oh well. peace


http://www.overclock.net/t/1601718/the-dell-optiplex-thread/10 http://www.overclock.net/t/375950/the-intel-e8400-club http://www.overclock.net/t/952622/lga775-club/1320#post_25790397 I've looked up MORE threads U can try. Please note that none of these have the description mod-lga775 support for lga771 xeon cpus. Sorry everone else for getting so far off topic. And forgive my bad mood.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1601718/the-dell-optiplex-thread/10 http://www.overclock.net/t/375950/the-intel-e8400-club http://www.overclock.net/t/952622/lga775-club/1320#post_25790397 I've looked up MORE threads U can try. Please note that none of these have the description mod-lga775 support for lga771 xeon cpus. Sorry everone else for getting so far off topic. And forgive my bad mood.


Alright thanks, I'm just going to go ahead and upgrade to a q6600 next month from ebay. That should hold me over until i am able to get an i5. Cheers.


----------



## deezdrama

Ok..... I did this mod a year or so ago with the x5460 and upgraded the video card to a gtx 770, I figured that video card was the best I could get without starting to get bottlenecked by the cpu.

Ive been playing a game lately that needs more than the 2gb of video card ram and also my 8gb of system ram forces me to launch the game in low memory mode.
My gigabyte ep45ud3l motherboard does support 16gb of ram but cheapest low density 4x4gb ddr2 800 ram I can find will set me back around $200.

I was going to build a new i5 7600k system with a gtx 1070(8g video ram) but budget might deny this so wondering if I would be absolutely crazy If I spent $200 for 16gb of ram for this old rig and ran a gtx 1070?

Am I trying to squeeze too much from this old hardware or would this be a lucrative alternative to get another couple years from this old rig?

thoughts?

and thanks!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Ok..... I did this mod a year or so ago with the x5460 and upgraded the video card to a gtx 770, I figured that video card was the best I could get without starting to get bottlenecked by the cpu.
> 
> Ive been playing a game lately that needs more than the 2gb of video card ram and also my 8gb of system ram forces me to launch the game in low memory mode.
> My gigabyte ep45ud3l motherboard does support 16gb of ram but cheapest low density 4x4gb ddr2 800 ram I can find will set me back around $200.
> 
> I was going to build a new i5 7600k system with a gtx 1070(8g video ram) but budget might deny this so wondering if I would be absolutely crazy If I spent $200 for 16gb of ram for this old rig and ran a gtx 1070?
> 
> Am I trying to squeeze too much from this old hardware or would this be a lucrative alternative to get another couple years from this old rig?
> 
> thoughts?
> 
> and thanks!


Check your local classifieds and such, you can probably score a much better deal...also, many are going to disagree, but you could probably get 667 MHz for much cheaper, and then hope it overclock decently. Also, you could just get 2x4GB, use it with 2x2GB of RAM you already have, for 12GB total, and if you put the DIMMs in the correct slots, it should still run dual channel. I wouldn't spend more than $50 if I was in your position, and more and might as well bank it towards a new platform. My board+CPU was only about $90...could probably add 24GB of RAM to that and still be under $200. Not saying to get that combo by any means, just saying your money would be more wisely spent elsewhere at this point if it's going to cost you that much. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Ok..... I did this mod a year or so ago with the x5460 and upgraded the video card to a gtx 770, I figured that video card was the best I could get without starting to get bottlenecked by the cpu.
> 
> Ive been playing a game lately that needs more than the 2gb of video card ram and also my 8gb of system ram forces me to launch the game in low memory mode.
> My gigabyte ep45ud3l motherboard does support 16gb of ram but cheapest low density 4x4gb ddr2 800 ram I can find will set me back around $200.
> 
> I was going to build a new i5 7600k system with a gtx 1070(8g video ram) but budget might deny this so wondering if I would be absolutely crazy If I spent $200 for 16gb of ram for this old rig and ran a gtx 1070?
> 
> Am I trying to squeeze too much from this old hardware or would this be a lucrative alternative to get another couple years from this old rig?
> 
> thoughts?
> 
> and thanks!


You could go the X3430/X3440 + cheap 1156 mobo + 16GB DDR3 for not a whole lot of money. Alternatively, you could spend a bit more and do what I'm doing: cheap server-pulled Xeon E3 + cheap 1155 board for around $170 AUD.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I must say.. This is all rather confusing so I need all your help once again.
> 
> I decided to go for a motherboard but have a hard time deciding which one. As far as I found out the P45 chipset is best for compatability and overclocking if I'm right.
> 
> But they are not really available to me (only a Asus P5Q SE2 for like 17 bucks).
> I looked around and found two other motherboards which looked pretty good. The Asus P5P43TD/USB3 and the Asus P5B Deluxe.
> I plan to drop a E5450 in it as that seems to be the best price to performance ratio.


Adding to this how does the X5450 stacks up against it?

Edit: Found out a E5450 is just a binned chip for lower voltages.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Adding to this how does the X5450 stacks up against it?
> 
> Edit: Found out a E5450 is just a binned chip for lower voltages.


The e5450 being lower voltage/wattage runs cooler than it's opposite the x5450. And it also has a higher case max temp even though they both have the same tjmax.(case temp 67on e5450 & 63 on x5450) This might make a difference for those building in a sff or usff format or a htpc configuration that also games.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> You could go the X3430/X3440 + cheap 1156 mobo + 16GB DDR3 for not a whole lot of money. Alternatively, you could spend a bit more and do what I'm doing: cheap server-pulled Xeon E3 + cheap 1155 board for around $170 AUD.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Check your local classifieds and such, you can probably score a much better deal...also, many are going to disagree, but you could probably get 667 MHz for much cheaper, and then hope it overclock decently. Also, you could just get 2x4GB, use it with 2x2GB of RAM you already have, for 12GB total, and if you put the DIMMs in the correct slots, it should still run dual channel. I wouldn't spend more than $50 if I was in your position, and more and might as well bank it towards a new platform. My board+CPU was only about $90...could probably add 24GB of RAM to that and still be under $200. Not saying to get that combo by any means, just saying your money would be more wisely spent elsewhere at this point if it's going to cost you that much. Just my opinion of course.


Great minds.... This advice,or something like I sent in the p.m. that's similar.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Great minds.... This advice,or something like I sent in the p.m. that's similar.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deezdrama*
> 
> Ok..... I did this mod a year or so ago with the x5460 and upgraded the video card to a gtx 770, I figured that video card was the best I could get without starting to get bottlenecked by the cpu.
> 
> Ive been playing a game lately that needs more than the 2gb of video card ram and also my 8gb of system ram forces me to launch the game in low memory mode.
> My gigabyte ep45ud3l motherboard does support 16gb of ram but cheapest low density 4x4gb ddr2 800 ram I can find will set me back around $200.
> 
> I was going to build a new i5 7600k system with a gtx 1070(8g video ram) but budget might deny this so wondering if I would be absolutely crazy If I spent $200 for 16gb of ram for this old rig and ran a gtx 1070?
> 
> Am I trying to squeeze too much from this old hardware or would this be a lucrative alternative to get another couple years from this old rig?
> 
> thoughts?
> 
> and thanks!


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> The e5450 being lower voltage/wattage runs cooler than it's opposite the x5450. And it also has a higher case max temp even though they both have the same tjmax.(case temp 67on e5450 & 63 on x5450) This might make a difference for those building in a sff or usff format or a htpc configuration that also games.


Thank you. Any thoughts on my motherboard choice?


----------



## smak420

spending money on obsolete 775 socket and 16gb ddr2 in 2017 is wasting of money. If someone want upgarade system, but low on budget, 1155 and sandybridge is way to go if you find them for good price. Since sandy to kabylake, performance gain is minor for 90% users...but from 775 to sandy is huge.

I upgarade from q9550 and e5450 to i5 2500k 4.7ghz, and it's running circles around it. And also, ddr3 is so cheap now...i got 2x 8gb Gskill ripjaws for 30$...there is sata 3 and usb 3 like big bonus.

This mod is good if you have good 775 P45 mobo, otherwise bothering buying components is just not worth it


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Thank you. Any thoughts on my motherboard choice?


I wouldn't bother with the p5b outta your 3 choicesit's a 965 chipset & only supports first generation pciex16. the other 2 support pcie16 2.0, and the USB3 board supports ddr3 (p43 chipset though) So main thing is p45 and ddr2, or p43 and ddr3 I'd probably go with the ddr3 simply because the cost factor is so much less and it's easier to find. The board you found for 17.00 is a sweet price though.







Both support up to 16GB ram, but ck what 16Gb of ddr2 would cost compared to 16Gb of 1333Mhz ddr3.







I have NO personal experience with either chipset, so can't recomend 1 over the other. I have seen people here use both to successfuly OC xeons.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I wouldn't bother with the p5b outta your 3 choicesit's a 965 chipset & only supports first generation pciex16. the other 2 support pcie16 2.0, and the USB3 board supports ddr3 (p43 chipset though) So main thing is p45 and ddr2, or p43 and ddr3 I'd probably go with the ddr3 simply because the cost factor is so much less and it's easier to find. The board you found for 17.00 is a sweet price though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both support up to 16GB ram, but ck what 16Gb of ddr2 would cost compared to 16Gb of 1333Mhz ddr3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have NO personal experience with either chipset, so can't recomend 1 over the other. I have seen people here use both to successfuly OC xeons.


I already have 8 GB of DDR2 for 15 bucks. I think I'll grab the P5Q cause of it's price and it works good apperantly. Gotta sell the dual core and X38 mobo. Maybe I'll make something on it XD Thank you for your help.


----------



## TheRohk

xeon3.4gh.jpg 236k .jpg file


Screen of my E5440 on my P35-DS3R rev1.0

Set Tjmaxoffset to -15 to reach 85°c.
Also newest Bios on the Board.

Wondering if 1 core is around 25 C and the rest is nearly to 40 C.
With Prime95 i got Temps around 60 - 65 C.

Is it "normal" that temps are around 40C on idle @ 3.4 Ghz?

Using a Cm Hyper T4 and redid TP today but nearly nothing changed.


----------



## umgill45

So finally got my 5470 stable after tinkering for 4 days. Batch number 3843A899. VID 1.25
Final frequency is 4.3 Ghz P95 24 hours stable on Small ffts and blend test.

4.3Ghz-smallfft.PNG 248k .PNG file


Idle temps 42-45 with load at 82C.

Settings for 4.3Ghz:
Robust graphics booster...auto
cpu clock ratio... 10
fine cpu clock ratio....0.00
cpu frequency.... 4.30Ghz
cpu host clock control... enabled
cpu host frequency (MHz)...430
pci express frequency...(MHZ)... 101
C.I.A.2 .....Disabled
performance enhance... Standard
xmp ... Profile 1
mch frequency latch... 333
system memory multiplier... 2.40B
Memory frequency... (MHZ).... 1032
dram timing selectable... manual
cas latency time... 5
trcd ... 5
trp... 5
tras... 15
Load line calibration--- Enabled
Cpu Vcore--- 1.40v
Cpu termination---1.40v
cpu pll--- 1.570v
cpu ref---normal
mch core---1.30v
mch ref--- 0.886
mch/dram ref---1.01
ich I/o...Normal
ich core...Normal
dram voltage...2.12v
dram termination... 1.06v
channel A reference... normal
channel B reference.... normal

Settings for 4.0Ghz:
Robust graphics booster...auto
cpu clock ratio... 10
fine cpu clock ratio....0.00
cpu frequency.... 4.00Ghz
cpu host clock control... enabled
cpu host frequency (MHz)...400
pci express frequency...(MHZ)... 101
C.I.A.2 .....Disabled
performance enhance... Standard
xmp ... Profile 1
mch frequency latch... 333
system memory multiplier... 2.40B
Memory frequency... (MHZ).... 960
dram timing selectable... manual
cas latency time... 5
trcd ... 5
trp... 5
tras... 15
Load line calibration--- Enabled
Cpu Vcore--- 1.29375v
Cpu termination---1.300v
cpu pll--- 1.50v
cpu ref---normal
mch core---1.28v
mch ref--- 0.863
mch/dram ref---1.01
ich I/o...Normal
ich core...Normal
dram voltage...2.12v
dram termination... 1.06v
channel A reference... normal
channel B reference.... normal

Wonder what I need to tweak to optimize the voltages at 4.3Ghz. ?
Do you folks see anywhere I can improve these settings. Thanks!


----------



## logikgear

Hey All, I hope I'm posting this in the correct place but I'm having problems with my conversion.
If I put this in the wrong place please point me to the correct thread. Thank you.

Motherboard: HP IPIBL-LB (Benicia)

BIOS: 5.43 09/10/09

CPU: XEON E5420

Problem: The BIOS is getting N/A for CPU temps so it ramps the CPU fan to 100%

Has anyone encountered this? and has a fix been found.


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logikgear*
> 
> Hey All, I hope I'm posting this in the correct place but I'm having problems with my conversion.
> If I put this in the wrong place please point me to the correct thread. Thank you.
> 
> Motherboard: HP IPIBL-LB (Benicia)
> 
> BIOS: 5.43 09/10/09
> 
> CPU: XEON E5420
> 
> Problem: The BIOS is getting N/A for CPU temps so it ramps the CPU fan to 100%
> 
> Has anyone encountered this? and has a fix been found.


Is the BIOS Award or Phoenix? Try making a post on the BIOS-Mods.com forum, they usually make excellent BIOS's


----------



## logikgear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> Is the BIOS Award or Phoenix? Try making a post on the BIOS-Mods.com forum, they usually make excellent BIOS's


it says Phoenix - AwardBIOS on the top of the screen. I'll do some poking around over there. Thanks.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logikgear*
> 
> it says Phoenix - AwardBIOS on the top of the screen. I'll do some poking around over there. Thanks.


Bios ver 5.43 IPIBL-LB Motherboard BIOS Update from HP downloads, with the socket 771 & 775 45nm cpu microcodes added/updated(includes 45nm 771 xeons) Please use @ own risk. This zip contains the modified bios rom and AFUWIN program that came with the download.

BEN5.rommoddedwith45nm771775microcodesadded.zip 748k .zip file


----------



## logikgear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Bios ver 5.43 IPIBL-LB Motherboard BIOS Update from HP downloads, with the socket 771 & 775 45nm cpu microcodes added/updated(includes 45nm 771 xeons) Please use @ own risk. This zip contains the modified bios rom and AFUWIN program that came with the download.
> 
> BEN5.rommoddedwith45nm771775microcodesadded.zip 748k .zip file


Thank you. is this a windows only program? the reason i ask is because the system in question is running Linux Ubuntu.


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logikgear*
> 
> Thank you. is this a windows only program? the reason i ask is because the system in question is running Linux Ubuntu.


It's Windoze only I think :/ I doubt WINE will work either.


----------



## linuxfanatic

My P5K-E isn't reporting my L5410's temperature correctly. Microcodes have been added. Any fix for this?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> My P5K-E isn't reporting my L5410's temperature correctly. Microcodes have been added. Any fix for this?


It's probably because the tjmax for THAT cpu is 70degrees C.and most quadcorecpu's for the 775 sockets were 100degree's. If running windows, just offset the temp minus 30(-30) dgrees. In Ubuntu or mint, there should be a compatable program that does the same... I just looked around, there seems to be a program called "open hardware monitor" that looks nearly identical to the HWMonitor program I use. This is available for Windows,linux,ect. Maybe U guys would want to try it? (I'm gonna try on my xeon machine when I get a chance & will report back) Edit: Well, I downloaded & Ran the Windows version, and must say it kinda impressed me. Plusses were it let me change tjmaxx from inside the running app(by right clicking each core) and it displayed bus speed setting. Only real negative so far is it don't seem to have a minimum colum.(min temps,voltages,speeds) Only current and max. If it runs similar in the x86 linux systems it says it supports,U guys running those may have a nice little app. Whuuuupps! Found the option to add the coloum for minimum readings. Now all 3 coloms are there.







As good or better then HWMonitor so far!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logikgear*
> 
> Thank you. is this a windows only program? the reason i ask is because the system in question is running Linux Ubuntu.


Ok, Here's the WHOLE settup as download with AFUDOS added to the package. U can make a bootable DOS USB drive to do the flash from.









BEN5moddedwith45nmxeoncodesadded..zip 1487k .zip file

Advice for ways to run can be found @ following sites
http://www.ecs.com.tw/extra/flashutl/afuusb.pdf
https://www.zotacusa.com/help/index.php/Knowledgebase/Article/View/30/1/flashing-bios-with-afudos
http://www.overclock.net/t/454236/how-to-bootable-usb-bios-flashing-for-motherboards-and-video-cards


----------



## 1mike1

hello guys.i buy a cpu xeon Intel Xeon X5460 / 3.16GHz / 12MB / 1333MHz (SLBBA) from ebay and my motherboard is asus p5q with this bios-2209.the cpu is ready for lga 775.i found in the forum on page 253 http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/2520 a bios. He works for me this bios.should I do and something else.my system run windows 7 pro 64bit .should I install again.thanks alot.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1mike1*
> 
> hello guys.i buy a cpu xeon Intel Xeon X5460 / 3.16GHz / 12MB / 1333MHz (SLBBA) from ebay and my motherboard is asus p5q with this bios-2209.the cpu is ready for lga 775.i found in the forum on page 253 http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/2520 a bios. He works for me this bios.should I do and something else.my system run windows 7 pro 64bit .should I install again.thanks alot.


The latest bios for you motherboard is 2209. You should install a modified bios with microcodes Xeon. Seems you've done this all. You don't need to do anything else. it's not necessary to install another SO since changing the cpu is a minor change (like changing a Graphic card or a hard drive).


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1mike1*
> 
> hello guys.i buy a cpu xeon Intel Xeon X5460 / 3.16GHz / 12MB / 1333MHz (SLBBA) from ebay and my motherboard is asus p5q with this bios-2209.the cpu is ready for lga 775.i found in the forum on page 253 http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/2520 a bios. He works for me this bios.should I do and something else.my system run windows 7 pro 64bit .should I install again.thanks alot.


The bios U found has the microcodes U need for your xeon to work right. If U haven't flashed a bios with the xeon microcodes or yours doesn't support the xeon,(U can tell by looking to see if sse4.1 is enabled ) then go ahead and flash the 1 you found. Afterwards,reset your cmos,and restart the comp,new cpu,hardware will be detected,set your bios as needed.







Edit: note under Instruions that sse4.1 is listed in the included screenshot.


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> It's probably because the tjmax for THAT cpu is 70degrees C.and most quadcorecpu's for the 775 sockets were 100degree's. If running windows, just offset the temp minus 30(-30) dgrees. In Ubuntu or mint, there should be a compatable program that does the same... I just looked around, there seems to be a program called "open hardware monitor" that looks nearly identical to the HWMonitor program I use. This is available for Windows,linux,ect. Maybe U guys would want to try it? (I'm gonna try on my xeon machine when I get a chance & will report back) Edit: Well, I downloaded & Ran the Windows version, and must say it kinda impressed me. Plusses were it let me change tjmaxx from inside the running app(by right clicking each core) and it displayed bus speed setting. Only real negative so far is it don't seem to have a minimum colum.(min temps,voltages,speeds) Only current and max. If it runs similar in the x86 linux systems it says it supports,U guys running those may have a nice little app. Whuuuupps! Found the option to add the coloum for minimum readings. Now all 3 coloms are there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As good or better then HWMonitor so far!


I will try that, thanks. This is my AV PC, so it's running Ubuntu Studio







Unfortunately, even the BIOS is lying about the temp. My E5410 is idling at 48-ish degrees (cramped 90's case with PSU on top of the cooler) but my L5410 reports around 70 degrees. What is going on? My P5G41T-M LX was reporting it's temp correctly... Issues with the P35 chipset?


----------



## Blaggah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> @Xevi
> 
> Now we just need a T7400 - Dual X5470's pin-modded to 1600mhz fsb - Dual 4Ghz Quad-Cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might buy them both from you ---- maybe you can message me?
> 
> Going over Delidded's guide. I need to add SL7P2 to a LGA775 P4 system. I just don't know how? Working on others with CBROM right now.
> 
> SL7P2 is 0F41h
> 
> I need to add it specifically and that's all to the GX280 bios.
> 
> cbrom just sits with a blinking cursor on first command --- the dell bios is in a .exe so in cmd i typed say a08_280 /writeromfile - which extracts the rom from the exe.
> 
> I really want to master CBROM or know other apps that are known to work with Dell Bios?
> 
> Is there a tool like MMTool where we can easily add the microcode to Phoenix Dell Bios among others?
> 
> 
> 
> Bios mod question about dell's. I'm working on adding all xeon code to my XPS 630i, Precision 690, and GX280.
> 
> XPS 630i needs all Xeon support
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/ha4os7fn90njqre/A13_630.rar
> 
> The GX280 needs support for SL7P2, as it states incompatible processor detected. 0F41h
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/1u5l8cu13d7hd92/A08_280.rar
> 
> The Precision 690 Needs all Xeon Support
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/0gekzu0m2rmvvuq/A08_690.rar


I have a beautiful Precision 690 with dual xeon x5355. Will this bios help me put anything higher than the x5355 chips with SSE4?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> I will try that, thanks. This is my AV PC, so it's running Ubuntu Studio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, even the BIOS is lying about the temp. My E5410 is idling at 48-ish degrees (cramped 90's case with PSU on top of the cooler) but my L5410 reports around 70 degrees. What is going on? My P5G41T-M LX was reporting it's temp correctly... Issues with the P35 chipset?


Maybe the cpu is being overvolted? the l5410 is only a 50watt cpu,while the e5410 @ 80watts is closer to the normal 90watt figures most of the cpu's were drawing. Can U set the voltage lower & still be stable? (.850v is low end for base clock on that cpu according to intel.) VID Voltage Range 0.850V-1.3500V Just a thought off top of my head.


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Maybe the cpu is being overvolted? the l5410 is only a 50watt cpu,while the e5410 @ 80watts is closer to the normal 90watt figures most of the cpu's were drawing. Can U set the voltage lower & still be stable? (.850v is low end for base clock on that cpu according to intel.) VID Voltage Range 0.850V-1.3500V Just a thought off top of my head.


Thanks, will swap the L5410 in and try that


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> Thanks, will swap the L5410 in and try that


I'd try setting it @ 1.0 or 1.1v to start & see if it runs and has a lower temp.(1.1v should still give U @ least minimum voltage underload even with the vdroop these chipsets tend to suffer from.


----------



## login721

Hello .
I want to add microcode to my bios (thinkcentre m57).The bios file is usf format .The bios maker is Lenovo , so i cant use auto patch .But how to manual add microcode with hex editor ?
Thanks in advance !
Sorry for my bad English!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *login721*
> 
> Hello .
> I want to add microcode to my bios (thinkcentre m57).The bios file is usf format .The bios maker is Lenovo , so i cant use auto patch .But how to manual add microcode with hex editor ?
> Thanks in advance !
> Sorry for my bad English!


are you looking to add the xeon microcodes? I'm asking because according to lenovo your m57 has a Q35 North Bridge - Intel 82Q35 Graphics and Memory Controller Hub (GMCH) (q35 chipset) and that won't work with the 5000 series xeons. Only the 3000 series. Tower and sff will support the 9000 series c2q cpu. Usff wont. Reason is power based. So,Unless U are going to install a xeon 3000 series cpu, your microcodes should already be good for what the board will handle.


----------



## login721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> are you looking to add the xeon microcodes? I'm asking because according to lenovo your m57 has a Q35 North Bridge - Intel 82Q35 Graphics and Memory Controller Hub (GMCH) (q35 chipset) and that won't work with the 5000 series xeons. Only the 3000 series. Tower and sff will support the 9000 series c2q cpu. Usff wont. Reason is power based. So,Unless U are going to install a xeon 3000 series cpu, your microcodes should already be good for what the board will handle.


Yes , i want to add xeon microcodes to use Xeon X3363 cpu .I have both m57 sff and usff ., if i upgrade the psu of usff, it will able to use c2q cpu too ?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *login721*
> 
> Yes , i want to add xeon microcodes to use Xeon X3363 cpu .I have both m57 sff and usff ., if i upgrade the psu of usff, it will able to use c2q cpu too ?


I don't know if the board limits the cpu or not.


----------



## login721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> are you looking to add the xeon microcodes? I'm asking because according to lenovo your m57 has a Q35 North Bridge - Intel 82Q35 Graphics and Memory Controller Hub (GMCH) (q35 chipset) and that won't work with the 5000 series xeons. Only the 3000 series. Tower and sff will support the 9000 series c2q cpu. Usff wont. Reason is power based. So,Unless U are going to install a xeon 3000 series cpu, your microcodes should already be good for what the board will handle.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I don't know if the board limits the cpu or not.


i just checked the psus , sff have 280w psu and usff is 260w , they use the same bios .

Because lenovo use Phoenix software to flash bios , i tried cbrom195.exe to xtract the existing cpucodes from the BIOS image with command "cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN" but , the screen only show "cbrom195.exe v1.95 [12/14/07] (c)Phoenix Technologies 2001-2007" , nothing changes to bios file or ncpucode.bin. Do you have any advice ? Thanks!


----------



## womark33

Hello everyone I am intending to buy Xeon e5450 CPu and I would use it on Gigabyte EP35-DS3R board.On which verison do I go for slanq or slbbm.I will use it on stock frequencie.Not overclocking.I read that my P35 chipset will support that cpu!


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *womark33*
> 
> Hello everyone I am intending to buy Xeon e5450 CPu and I would use it on Gigabyte EP35-DS3R board.On which verison do I go for slanq or slbbm.I will use it on stock frequencie.Not overclocking.I read that my P35 chipset will support that cpu!


SLBBM is the better CPU, as it is a later stepping. If you're on a tight budget you'll be fine on the SLANQ but if you're looking to overclock the chip a ton, go for the former.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *login721*
> 
> i just checked the psus , sff have 280w psu and usff is 260w , they use the same bios .
> 
> Because lenovo use Phoenix software to flash bios , i tried cbrom195.exe to xtract the existing cpucodes from the BIOS image with command "cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN" but , the screen only show "cbrom195.exe v1.95 [12/14/07] (c)Phoenix Technologies 2001-2007" , nothing changes to bios file or ncpucode.bin. Do you have any advice ? Thanks!


Try running this in the command line. If it's opening the bios,it'll show what's in it.This will @ least let you know if cbrom is opening the file. If not,then have to try something different.? Run the following command to display information about what's stored in your BIOS:

cbrom195.exe YOUR_BIOS.BIN /D
YOUR_BIOS.BIN = the name of your bios file.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *womark33*
> 
> Hello everyone I am intending to buy Xeon e5450 CPu and I would use it on Gigabyte EP35-DS3R board.On which verison do I go for slanq or slbbm.I will use it on stock frequencie.Not overclocking.I read that my P35 chipset will support that cpu!


http://cdn.overclock.net/5/56/560d95bb_Screenshot_30.jpeg







http://cdn.overclock.net/5/52/900x900px-LL-5203aee3_Screenshot_13.jpeg


----------



## login721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Try running this in the command line. If it's opening the bios,it'll show what's in it.This will @ least let you know if cbrom is opening the file. If not,then have to try something different.? Run the following command to display information about what's stored in your BIOS:
> 
> cbrom195.exe YOUR_BIOS.BIN /D
> YOUR_BIOS.BIN = the name of your bios file.


cbrom cannot open it .I read that i can edit or add microcode with hex editor , but i dont know where to start .

update : i tried open bios file "$image2R.usf" with phoenixtool-v258 and it extract a bunch of files . What should i do next ?


----------



## landshark92

Hey guys, I have been reading up on this mod for a while and just tried it on my computer a couple days ago. I installed an SLBBA X5460 into a Dell Vostro 220 minitower with a G45M03 motherboard that has the latest 1.3.0 bios from 2010. I went from a 65 watt E7300 to a 120 watt X5460. Using Realtemp, temps look good but I haven't played any games yet.

It is working pretty good, is fast and responsive and is about 2.5 times faster than the old chip when benching on CPUMark. I think this is an awesome upgrade because we are taking some risk for the reward, cutting into our motherboard, modifying the chip itself, and retrofitting a chip that used to cost $1,200 dollars into our trusty workhorses that we have had for years. All for 20 bucks shipped from Ebay. Although I do build computers and have done some light overclocking in the past, I generally don't do too many mods. But this mod is too cool to pass up.

It is not perfect though. On first boot with the stock bios, it booted up perfectly, recognized the correct CPU and ran excellent. The fan was running at max though and I didn't have Speedstep according to the bios. Not able to stand listening to the fan run at 4500rpm, I cleared the CMOS. That didn't fix it permanently so I tried to flash the modified bios. I tried installing these different permutations:

-Added all 7 microcodes
-Added just the 2 microcodes for CPUID 1067a
-Added just the 1 microcode for 1067a for the 771 platform
-Added just the 1 microcode for 1067a for the 775 platform
*-Removed the existing microcode in the bios for the 771platform, and added the new 771 platform microcode*

Every time I modified the bios, when it booted, it would take 10 minutes to get to the desktop. Then it would just run really slow and laggy and sometimes desktop aero would even stop working. But I could see that Speedstep was enabled in the bios, leading me to think that the microcodes were indeed installed. I'm on Windows 7 by the way. Once back to the stock bios, it ran like a champ but the fan on max was just a deal breaker and I thought that I may just have to scrap the whole effort and sell the chip back on Ebay. I discovered that Speedfan could control my fan and get it back to idling normally and now I am content with everything using the stock bios.

I thought that was that until I came here to read up on the latest 771 to 775 news and saw the recommendation to delete all the previous microcodes and only install the new 771 microcodes, similar to what I had tried earlier above in *bold*. The reason I only deleted the one 771 microcode instead of everything was that I was afraid of bricking my motherboard. I was afraid that without the previous microcodes, I would not be able to boot up even with the E7300, much less the X5460.

The weird thing is that the stock bios states that Speedstep is disabled because it shows the multiplier at 9.5 (it shows 9.5 but won't let me change it). But Realtemp shows the multiplier going up and down with load like as if Speedstep was working. I am hoping to get Speedstep working, *and have the normal automatic control of the fan without using Speedfan*. Although I can live with how it is now, I would like to get it perfect. Any suggestions on what I could try next?

Thanks for reading and I'm glad to have joined this exclusive club.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *login721*
> 
> cbrom cannot open it .I read that i can edit or add microcode with hex editor , but i dont know where to start .
> 
> update : i tried open bios file "$image2R.usf" with phoenixtool-v258 and it extract a bunch of files . What should i do next ?


The only answer I can give you is there's a forum dealing with it in bios-mods.com U may wanna just post a request for them to mod your bios 4 you.







https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Forum-CPU-Support-Upgrades


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *landshark92*
> 
> Hey guys, I have been reading up on this mod for a while and just tried it on my computer a couple days ago. I installed an SLBBA X5460 into a Dell Vostro 220 minitower with a G45M03 motherboard that has the latest 1.3.0 bios from 2010. I went from a 65 watt E7300 to a 120 watt X5460. Using Realtemp, temps look good but I haven't played any games yet.
> 
> It is working pretty good, is fast and responsive and is about 2.5 times faster than the old chip when benching on CPUMark. I think this is an awesome upgrade because we are taking some risk for the reward, cutting into our motherboard, modifying the chip itself, and retrofitting a chip that used to cost $1,200 dollars into our trusty workhorses that we have had for years. All for 20 bucks shipped from Ebay. Although I do build computers and have done some light overclocking in the past, I generally don't do too many mods. But this mod is too cool to pass up.
> 
> It is not perfect though. On first boot with the stock bios, it booted up perfectly, recognized the correct CPU and ran excellent. The fan was running at max though and I didn't have Speedstep according to the bios. Not able to stand listening to the fan run at 4500rpm, I cleared the CMOS. That didn't fix it permanently so I tried to flash the modified bios. I tried installing these different permutations:
> 
> -Added all 7 microcodes
> -Added just the 2 microcodes for CPUID 1067a
> -Added just the 1 microcode for 1067a for the 771 platform
> -Added just the 1 microcode for 1067a for the 775 platform
> *-Removed the existing microcode in the bios for the 771platform, and added the new 771 platform microcode*
> 
> Every time I modified the bios, when it booted, it would take 10 minutes to get to the desktop. Then it would just run really slow and laggy and sometimes desktop aero would even stop working. But I could see that Speedstep was enabled in the bios, leading me to think that the microcodes were indeed installed. I'm on Windows 7 by the way. Once back to the stock bios, it ran like a champ but the fan on max was just a deal breaker and I thought that I may just have to scrap the whole effort and sell the chip back on Ebay. I discovered that Speedfan could control my fan and get it back to idling normally and now I am content with everything using the stock bios.
> 
> I thought that was that until I came here to read up on the latest 771 to 775 news and saw the recommendation to delete all the previous microcodes and only install the new 771 microcodes, similar to what I had tried earlier above in *bold*. The reason I only deleted the one 771 microcode instead of everything was that I was afraid of bricking my motherboard. I was afraid that without the previous microcodes, I would not be able to boot up even with the E7300, much less the X5460.
> 
> The weird thing is that the stock bios states that Speedstep is disabled because it shows the multiplier at 9.5 (it shows 9.5 but won't let me change it). But Realtemp shows the multiplier going up and down with load like as if Speedstep was working. I am hoping to get Speedstep working, *and have the normal automatic control of the fan without using Speedfan*. Although I can live with how it is now, I would like to get it perfect. Any suggestions on what I could try next?
> 
> Thanks for reading and I'm glad to have joined this exclusive club.


If I may suggest, if U have another hdd available to test with, try the bios U used that "
Every time I modified the bios, when it booted, it would take 10 minutes to get to the desktop. Then it would just run really slow and laggy and sometimes desktop aero would even stop working. But I could see that Speedstep was enabled in the bios, leading me to think that the microcodes were indeed installed." The reason I say this is because I'm going to suggest re-installing Windows 7 and if it DOESN'T correct the problem,U won't loose all your data on the main drive.But if it DOES work,U can decide if it's worth doing it with the main drive. Reason I'm suggesting this Is I read several people posting here & bios-mods.com that the achi or ahci which ever it is,needs to have the drivers RE-INSTALLED for Windows7 to run properly, Windows 10 reportedly ran ok but I'm trying it on my dell again with Win10,so will see.







EDIT: Flashed Bios,Windows 10 was no go loading either way.







just put the q9550 back in instead of playing further. My wonder is if it has anything to do with the x5470being a 120 watt cpu? Some year I may try a linux OS and see how it does.For now,too lazy.


----------



## landshark92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> If I may suggest, if U have another hdd available to test with, try the bios U used that "
> Every time I modified the bios, when it booted, it would take 10 minutes to get to the desktop. Then it would just run really slow and laggy and sometimes desktop aero would even stop working. But I could see that Speedstep was enabled in the bios, leading me to think that the microcodes were indeed installed." The reason I say this is because I'm going to suggest re-installing Windows 7 and if it DOESN'T correct the problem,U won't loose all your data on the main drive.But if it DOES work,U can decide if it's worth doing it with the main drive. Reason I'm suggesting this Is I read several people posting here & bios-mods.com that the achi or ahci which ever it is,needs to have the drivers RE-INSTALLED for Windows7 to run properly, Windows 10 reportedly ran ok but I'm trying it on my dell again with Win10,so will see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Flashed Bios,Windows 10 was no go loading either way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just put the q9550 back in instead of playing further. My wonder is if it has anything to do with the x5470being a 120 watt cpu? Some year I may try a linux OS and see how it does.For now,too lazy.


Should I try using 32 bit or 64 bit Windows 7?

What Dell are you having problems with? I know that some people have problems with Dell's with this mod and my Vostro 220 in particular. I was so surprised that mine ran as well as it did on the stock bios.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *landshark92*
> 
> Should I try using 32 bit or 64 bit Windows 7?
> 
> What Dell are you having problems with? I know that some people have problems with Dell's with this mod and my Vostro 220 in particular. I was so surprised that mine ran as well as it did on the stock bios.


It's a Dell 220 Mobo in a custom case build. The G45M03 board. bios is ver. 1.3.0 I would try whatever ver of Windows U were already using. (32 or 64bit) I'm not gonna put anymore time into the board,'Cause it only has 2 memory slots so I'm basicly limited to 4Gb ram. That's plenty for the q9550 and a modest gpu for grandkids to play with when they visit.







Edit: Just for further info, Sata hdd,running in ahci mode.


----------



## boomersooner918

Hey guys ive done a bit of reading through the thread, granted not even close to all but ive read ~20 pages. From it i have surmised that i shouldnt have much issue but nonetheless am interested in others perspectives. I bought an x5470 and have a ga-ep45-ud3r. All reading indicates biggest issue may be with the sticker, bios likely doesnt need updating. Anyone with experience/knowledge able to concur or refute? Thanks guys


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomersooner918*
> 
> Hey guys ive done a bit of reading through the thread, granted not even close to all but ive read ~20 pages. From it i have surmised that i shouldnt have much issue but nonetheless am interested in others perspectives. I bought an x5470 and have a ga-ep45-ud3r. All reading indicates biggest issue may be with the sticker, bios likely doesnt need updating. Anyone with experience/knowledge able to concur or refute? Thanks guys


To get optimal performance, you need a BIOS with the Xeon microcodes modded in. There should be one for a great board like yours. @schuck6566 should be able to confirm this.


----------



## landshark92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomersooner918*
> 
> Hey guys ive done a bit of reading through the thread, granted not even close to all but ive read ~20 pages. From it i have surmised that i shouldnt have much issue but nonetheless am interested in others perspectives. I bought an x5470 and have a ga-ep45-ud3r. All reading indicates biggest issue may be with the sticker, bios likely doesnt need updating. Anyone with experience/knowledge able to concur or refute? Thanks guys


What's the issue with the sticker?


----------



## boomersooner918

Ive just heard the stickers are a bit finicky, tender to the touch and stuff. Ive found a couple links for what im hopeful are good bios' i just havent tried them out. I received the cpu today and hope to get to test it out this weekend


----------



## boomersooner918

As far as optimal performance goes, does that include how well it can overclock?


----------



## landshark92

They are small and sticky so aren't that easy to work with. I used a dental pick to position them, anything that would allow you to reposition them sideways without pressing them down. I removed one adhesive strip cover, got one side into place holding it with my fingers and guiding the sticky side with the dental pick, then removed the other adhesive cover, and got it lined up using only the dental pick.

At this point, both adhesive strips are sticky so it won't want to move much. You need to be pretty closely lined up and the dental pick can move it sideways maybe a little. Once perfectly lined up, press the sticky parts down permanently and your done. With good lighting and the right tools, you should get it perfect.


----------



## RKDxpress

I have same board but with x5460.it will work with out bios upgrade so you can get up and running. I use modes f-12 bios.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomersooner918*
> 
> Ive just heard the stickers are a bit finicky, tender to the touch and stuff. Ive found a couple links for what im hopeful are good bios' i just havent tried them out. I received the cpu today and hope to get to test it out this weekend


I popped the bios open and it has the xeon code in it already.(see attached screenshot) and as 4 the stickers, I used a pair of tweezers to place mine.Just uncover 1/2 @ a time and line the uncovered side up on the cpu,make sure the holes R lining up,press down,then lift the unfastened half,remove shielding from glue,& press down.







LOL, I bought a 3 pack to be safe,and still have 1 after modding 2 cpu's.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomersooner918*
> 
> As far as optimal performance goes, does that include how well it can overclock?


what he was refering to,was if the microcode isn't in the bios,the xeon's will still run,but don't have all features en-abled,and fans run full tilt in some cases. features such as sse4.1,& vtx that later versions of windows look for. as 4 stickers being finicky,I'd rather loose a dollar messing up a sticker, then get a cpu that was buggered by whoever modded it with the solder and corrupted the pad contacts.


----------



## landshark92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> It's a Dell 220 Mobo in a custom case build. The G45M03 board. bios is ver. 1.3.0 I would try whatever ver of Windows U were already using. (32 or 64bit) I'm not gonna put anymore time into the board,'Cause it only has 2 memory slots so I'm basicly limited to 4Gb ram. That's plenty for the q9550 and a modest gpu for grandkids to play with when they visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Just for further info, Sata hdd,running in ahci mode.


Well, I was going to install a fresh copy of Windows 7 on a different hard drive to test the theory out. In preparation of the clean install,I flashed the bios with all 7 microcodes added just like I had done before. I rebooted to verify that the microcodes were added and that my system would run slow and laggy just like it had before. To my surprise, it booted perfectly and the desktop was up in no time. I checked CPU-Z and I have all the missing instruction sets. I just enabled Speedstep in the bios.

I have no idea what happened or why it works now when it didn't before but everything is working perfectly now and the cpu's full power has been unleashed! (always wanted to say that) These computers can be fickle and capricious sometimes. Thanks for the suggestions. If there is anything I can do to help you get your Dell running, let me know. My G45M03 is Rev:A00 and here is the rom that I used. Of course, use at your own risk

allcodes.zip 499k .zip file


----------



## boomersooner918

Ok that makes alot of sense, ill go nice and easy when applying the stickers. Thanks a ton for lookin at the bios, you likely saved me quite a bit of time and maybe even a bricked board so i appreciate it. Gettin an aio rig next week and then is when im gunna plug it in and start testing, ill keep yall posted how it goes


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *landshark92*
> 
> Well, I was going to install a fresh copy of Windows 7 on a different hard drive to test the theory out. In preparation of the clean install,I flashed the bios with all 7 microcodes added just like I had done before. I rebooted to verify that the microcodes were added and that my system would run slow and laggy just like it had before. To my surprise, it booted perfectly and the desktop was up in no time. I checked CPU-Z and I have all the missing instruction sets. I just enabled Speedstep in the bios.
> 
> I have no idea what happened or why it works now when it didn't before but everything is working perfectly now and the cpu's full power has been unleashed! (always wanted to say that) These computers can be fickle and capricious sometimes. Thanks for the suggestions. If there is anything I can do to help you get your Dell running, let me know. My G45M03 is Rev:A00 and here is the rom that I used. Of course, use at your own risk
> 
> allcodes.zip 499k .zip file


I'm a glutten 4 punishment. Flashed the bios U posted,worked fine with the q9550,shutdown,removed battery,swapped cpu,reset cmos with pins,replaced battery,fired system up, after 2 or 3rd attemp to start it's still on the "starting automatic repair" after 10 mins(windows hasn't started yet.)







Whoops,just went to "preparing automatic repair" lol Edit, for info's sake ,it's the x5470 I'm trying 2 run here.


----------



## landshark92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I'm a glutten 4 punishment. Flashed the bios U posted,worked fine with the q9550,shutdown,removed battery,swapped cpu,reset cmos with pins,replaced battery,fired system up, after 2 or 3rd attemp to start it's still on the "starting automatic repair" after 10 mins(windows hasn't started yet.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops,just went to "preparing automatic repair" lol Edit, for info's sake ,it's the x5470 I'm trying 2 run here.


I just realized something. The Ebay auction I won was for 2 CPU's . Both were the same X5460 SLBBA. The first one I installed, I tried all the codes and everything and it wouldn't run with the new codes very well. After I gave up and resigned myself to run the stock bios with Speedfan, I installed the second CPU to see if it was any better. It was the same but with slightly lower temps so I stuck with it.

Then you suggested I try reinstalling the OS so I tried the microcodes again but on the second CPU. This time it worked. First time trying the new codes on the new CPU and it worked is too much of a coincidence. The different chip has to be the reason why. I thought they would both be the same since they are SLBBA X5460's and came from probably the same server.

As for why both my chips at least ran on the stock bios and yours wouldn't do anything is something different. Either it's the subtle difference between the X5460 and X5470, or maybe my motherboard revision is different, or Moore and Murphy came together and made a new law


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *landshark92*
> 
> I just realized something. The Ebay auction I won was for 2 CPU's . Both were the same X5460 SLBBA. The first one I installed, I tried all the codes and everything and it wouldn't run with the new codes very well. After I gave up and resigned myself to run the stock bios with Speedfan, I installed the second CPU to see if it was any better. It was the same but with slightly lower temps so I stuck with it.
> 
> Then you suggested I try reinstalling the OS so I tried the microcodes again but on the second CPU. This time it worked. First time trying the new codes on the new CPU and it worked is too much of a coincidence. The different chip has to be the reason why. I thought they would both be the same since they are SLBBA X5460's and came from probably the same server.
> 
> As for why both my chips at least ran on the stock bios and yours wouldn't do anything is something different. Either it's the subtle difference between the X5460 and X5470, or maybe my motherboard revision is different, or Moore and Murphy came together and made a new law


lol, I tend to think it's a driver issue/board driver issue myself. I had an asus notebook that I updated to windows7 with a clean install, and it ran the exact same way these are.(not loading half the time,when it did,took forever and was SLOOOWW,and curser would tend to get lost.) I managed 1 boot with the x5470 yesterday before replacing,and once open,half the things seemed to run @ normal speed.This was in SAFE MODE! Of course most things won't open or run in safemode. LOL


----------



## boomersooner918

Well decided id rather not troubleshoot new cooling and cpu at the same time so i went ahead and tried installing the chip and only got the bootloop when trying to start it up. I tried reseating four times with two different stickers with no luck. Gunna start troubleshooting again in morning, really hopin its not a bum chip


----------



## login721

Hello .Can i check is the bios support the cpu by looking in the bios file ? My pc is Lenovo Thinkcentre m58p 6136 , The bios file is in usf format , i cannot extract it with cbrom .
I want to check support for Core 2 quad Q9550S (low watt version of q9550) and Xeon X3360 .
Can you guys check it for me , or tell me how to do it please !
p/s : sorry for my bad English.

This is the bios file :
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B17vOl3Q8vbJVlJ2cVVlTW5WMTg


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *login721*
> 
> Hello .Can i check is the bios support the cpu by looking in the bios file ? My pc is Lenovo Thinkcentre m58p 6136 , The bios file is in usf format , i cannot extract it with cbrom but PhoenixBiosEdit works .
> I want to check support for Core 2 quad Q9550S (low watt version of q9550) and Xeon X3360 .
> Can you guys check it for me , or tell me how to do it please !
> p/s : sorry for my bad English.
> 
> This is the bios file :
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B17vOl3Q8vbJVlJ2cVVlTW5WMTg


look in your bios for cpu microcode 1067a, that's what your 9550s runs on and the xeon also.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomersooner918*
> 
> Well decided id rather not troubleshoot new cooling and cpu at the same time so i went ahead and tried installing the chip and only got the bootloop when trying to start it up. I tried reseating four times with two different stickers with no luck. Gunna start troubleshooting again in morning, really hopin its not a bum chip


Make sure the sticker's lined up, remove all but 1 ram stick, RESET the cmos(pin or battery) then try starting with new cpu with either default or optimized settings.It may start & restart 1 or twice if you have the bios boot options like secure boot.(remembers last boot setting when OC'ing and uses that if boot failed...) If you OC'd it may be trying to set those to the new cpu if you didn't reset the cmos.


----------



## login721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> look in your bios for cpu microcode 1067a, that's what your 9550s runs on and the xeon also.


Sorry for noob question . But i dont know how to check the microcode .There is not much information about this motherboard , and i cannot extract it with cbrom .


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *login721*
> 
> Sorry for noob question . But i dont know how to check the microcode .There is not much information about this motherboard , and i cannot extract it with cbrom .


I have one of these computers (M58P), and from what I have read, it's almost not even worth getting a Xeon at all. X3360 is generally around same price as Q9550...x3363 is a bit better deal I guess...but then there is the Intel Extreme CPU, like the QX6700, which only goes for about $30-40 in Canada here. And that CPU has unlocked multiplier, so you can overclock with Intel XTU / Throttlestop / etc. So from my research, that's pretty much the way to go if you don't want to shell out for Q9550/Q9650 for this computer. Just my opinion of course, and the way I am going with mine I think. There is also QX6800 which is 2.93GHz stock with unlocked muliplier, but if you're going to overclock, I don't see much point in QX6800 vs QX6700.


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I have one of these computers (M58P), and from what I have read, it's almost not even worth getting a Xeon at all. X3360 is generally around same price as Q9550...x3363 is a bit better deal I guess...but then there is the Intel Extreme CPU, like the QX6700, which only goes for about $30-40 in Canada here. And that CPU has unlocked multiplier, so you can overclock with Intel XTU / Throttlestop / etc. So from my research, that's pretty much the way to go if you don't want to shell out for Q9550/Q9650 for this computer. Just my opinion of course, and the way I am going with mine I think. There is also QX6800 which is 2.93GHz stock with unlocked muliplier, but if you're going to overclock, I don't see much point in QX6800 vs QX6700.


I wouldn't really recommend doing this. There's a good chance you can kill your board since it's a low quality OEM one.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> I wouldn't really recommend doing this. There's a good chance you can kill your board since it's a low quality OEM one.


It's not going to kill my board, there would be no difference in overclocking a QX6700 using the multi to 2.93GHz vs a stock QX6800 at 2.93GHz...obviously not going to be shooting for 4GHz or something...this has been done for years and years using clock generator software, BSEL mods, etc. Please don't turn this into a lecture, because it's not needed, thanks. Personally, I would be shooting for 3.33GHz, to compare to the fastest CPU available for 771/775, but would be happy with anything 3GHz or above.


----------



## login721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I have one of these computers (M58P), and from what I have read, it's almost not even worth getting a Xeon at all. X3360 is generally around same price as Q9550...x3363 is a bit better deal I guess...but then there is the Intel Extreme CPU, like the QX6700, which only goes for about $30-40 in Canada here. And that CPU has unlocked multiplier, so you can overclock with Intel XTU / Throttlestop / etc. So from my research, that's pretty much the way to go if you don't want to shell out for Q9550/Q9650 for this computer. Just my opinion of course, and the way I am going with mine I think. There is also QX6800 which is 2.93GHz stock with unlocked muliplier, but if you're going to overclock, I don't see much point in QX6800 vs QX6700.


Thank for advice !
In my country XQ6700 is more expensive and harder to find than Q9500 .I can get an used q9500 for ~$30 . The reason i want to switch to q9550s is power consumption , the s version only 65w instead of 95w . Plus, my m58p is usff with only one cpu fan ,so may be it will not good enough to keep the cpu safe for oc .


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *login721*
> 
> Thank for advice !
> In my country XQ6700 is more expensive and harder to find than Q9500 .I can get an used q9500 for ~$30 . The reason i want to switch to q9550s is power consumption , the s version only 65w instead of 95w . Plus, my m58p is usff with only one cpu fan ,so may be it will not good enough to keep the cpu safe for oc .


Well hopefully someone else will pipe up about whether or not the microcodes can even be added to the BIOS...otherwise, just update to the latest BIOS (does have a microcode update, I believe), and give it a shot if you're willing to risk it...I would just play it safe and stick with the Q9550 since it's known to work, but if I had to guess, the Q9550S will also work without any fuss, but I don't want to tell you it definitely will and then have it not work out once you actually have the CPU, you know?


----------



## boomersooner918

Thanks schuck ill start with that here in about an hour or so. I do think my sticker may be barely, but partially, over another contact. I didnt think it was so sensitive but i shoulda known better


----------



## Vobexo

Hi,
did a Xeon from the 3300 family (3360) with socket 775 run in a Mainborad with Q45 Chipset?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vobexo*
> 
> Hi,
> did a Xeon from the 3300 family (3360) with socket 775 run in a Mainborad with Q45 Chipset?


As long as the board supports QUAD core cpu's it should.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Well hopefully someone else will pipe up about whether or not the microcodes can even be added to the BIOS...otherwise, just update to the latest BIOS (does have a microcode update, I believe), and give it a shot if you're willing to risk it...I would just play it safe and stick with the Q9550 since it's known to work, but if I had to guess, the Q9550S will also work without any fuss, but I don't want to tell you it definitely will and then have it not work out once you actually have the CPU, you know?


Hi Aaron, the Q9550,9550s,x3360,e7600,e8600,e8400,and e6800 all use the 1067a microcode. As long as the board supports the power draw,and it supports the dual/quad core settings and 45nm cpu's it should be set to go as long as the bios is after 2008.(so the microcodes will support all features of cpu)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Hi Aaron, the Q9550,9550s,x3360,e7600,e8600,e8400,and e6800 all use the 1067a microcode. As long as the board supports the power draw,and it supports the dual/quad core settings and 45nm cpu's it should be set to go as long as the bios is after 2008.(so the microcodes will support all features of cpu)


Some of these Dell / HP / etc. boards won't work like this...unfortunately. Most do though, and I do believe the Q9550S would work just fine in the M58P with just the BIOS update. One example I can think of when a prebuilt doesn't allow certain CPU, even with the microcode update, DC 7700 will only run e7*00 series at half FSB, and the only solution I am aware of is to use Throttlestop or something every time you boot Windows.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *login721*
> 
> Sorry for noob question . But i dont know how to check the microcode .There is not much information about this motherboard , and i cannot extract it with cbrom .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *login721*
> 
> Sorry for noob question . But i dont know how to check the microcode .There is not much information about this motherboard , and i cannot extract it with cbrom .


Here's the cpu microcodes in the bios you posted. kinda look familar...


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Some of these Dell / HP / etc. boards won't work like this...unfortunately. Most do though, and I do believe the Q9550S would work just fine in the M58P with just the BIOS update. One example I can think of when a prebuilt doesn't allow certain CPU, even with the microcode update, DC 7700 will only run e7*00 series at half FSB, and the only solution I am aware of is to use Throttlestop or something every time you boot Windows.


LOL, Was why I said SHOULD. Another good example is the dell vostro 200. Dell Vostro 200 (with G33M02 motherboard) G33 / ICH9 vs The Dell Vostro 400 (with G33M03 motherboard) G33 / ICH9 the 200 only supports dual core cpu's. even though the chipset is the same,they reduced toal power to 80watt cpu.







Also a block somewhere else I heard. stupid crap.


----------



## boomersooner918

Got my xeon up and running, full compatibility with bios. Unfortunately i had to reinstall windows. I am itching to start opening up this cpu. The issue im pretty sure was the sticker, it was partially covering 3 other pads. Clipped it up and first try it started


----------



## login721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Here's the cpu microcodes in the bios you posted. kinda look familar...


Thank you!

i don't know intelmicrocodelist can read direct the bios file .








One more question : what is the rev mean ?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *login721*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> i don't know intelmicrocodelist can read direct the bios file .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more question : what is the rev mean ?


it's basicly the microcode revision for the cpu. (2007 had 1 rev,2008 had a different rev,and 2010 code has still a third.also cpu's have rev. that denotes which 1 it is. e.g.slbbm,slanq,"EO,CO") That's MY best answer,more detail/better explained on intels site . Peeps here may offer better explanation also.
See pic.


----------



## login721

I found the source code of intelmicrocodelist.exe.The code was written in C++ .I'm trying to add export function , and the ability to edit the microcode inside bios file .I will release it after test on my m57 and m58p .


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Grabbed a couple of really cheap dual 771 servers (DL360 G5) for $70 Canadian ($35 each)...not sure why really, just to mess around with. Anyway...they came with 2x5140 and 2x5150...I am going to be swapping them out for 5400 series, so if anyone wants them and doesn't need them right away or anything, feel free to PM me and I will send them your way. I know they aren't really worth anything but maybe someone wants to mess with overclocking them or something. I still have an E5430, so I am just going to get another one of those ($15 Canadian) and then a couple X5450 (about $45 Canadian) for the other I think.

EDIT - might actually try 2 x X5270 (3.5GHz 1333 6MB dual core) in one of them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *login721*
> 
> I found the source code of intelmicrocodelist.exe.The code was written in C++ .I'm trying to add export function , and the ability to edit the microcode inside bios file .I will release it after test on my m57 and m58p .


Very interesting!


----------



## boomersooner918

Hey guys got this x5470 up and running at 4.1Ghz so far, and I'm concerned about a temp i am getting. I was getting near 80C with my q9650 as well so its not processor specific. *EDIT Just to be clear the 80C is not a CPU temp, HWiNFO64 says its a mobo temp. I have searched all over the board for the hot spot with a laser diode temp guage that i have verified to be accurate and am unable to find such a high temp anywhere.* I had a back and forth with Gigabyte support trying to find out where they put temperature sensors on this board (GA-EP45-UD3R) but they were unable to tell me anything other than to worry mainly about mobo and cpu temps and not worry about this reading so much. If anyone could shed some light on whether this is, as i hope, a hwinfo64 error or something much more serious, i would greatly appreciate it. BTW great results so far with this chip, havent ran blend yet but looks to be 4.1 stable @ 1.31 vCore in bios, 1.28 in OS. I do have LLC enabled in case you were curious.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomersooner918*
> 
> Hey guys got this x5470 up and running at 4.1Ghz so far, and I'm concerned about a temp i am getting. I was getting near 80C with my q9650 as well so its not processor specific. *EDIT Just to be clear the 80C is not a CPU temp, HWiNFO64 says its a mobo temp. I have searched all over the board for the hot spot with a laser diode temp guage that i have verified to be accurate and am unable to find such a high temp anywhere.* I had a back and forth with Gigabyte support trying to find out where they put temperature sensors on this board (GA-EP45-UD3R) but they were unable to tell me anything other than to worry mainly about mobo and cpu temps and not worry about this reading so much. If anyone could shed some light on whether this is, as i hope, a hwinfo64 error or something much more serious, i would greatly appreciate it. BTW great results so far with this chip, havent ran blend yet but looks to be 4.1 stable @ 1.31 vCore in bios, 1.28 in OS. I do have LLC enabled in case you were curious.


Try the program CPUID HWMonitor. It'll show the same basic things,but it's a different program. Maybe it'll help show if there's an error or not.? FYI, 1 of mine shows a -60and up degree temp on a reading.What 1 I haven't a clue. board and cpu temps are good so...







EDIT I think the negative temp is how far to tjmax.







Edit 2 that may be a northbridge or southbridge temp reading if the boards equiped to read them.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomersooner918*
> 
> Hey guys got this x5470 up and running at 4.1Ghz so far, and I'm concerned about a temp i am getting. I was getting near 80C with my q9650 as well so its not processor specific. *EDIT Just to be clear the 80C is not a CPU temp, HWiNFO64 says its a mobo temp. I have searched all over the board for the hot spot with a laser diode temp guage that i have verified to be accurate and am unable to find such a high temp anywhere.* I had a back and forth with Gigabyte support trying to find out where they put temperature sensors on this board (GA-EP45-UD3R) but they were unable to tell me anything other than to worry mainly about mobo and cpu temps and not worry about this reading so much. If anyone could shed some light on whether this is, as i hope, a hwinfo64 error or something much more serious, i would greatly appreciate it. BTW great results so far with this chip, havent ran blend yet but looks to be 4.1 stable @ 1.31 vCore in bios, 1.28 in OS. I do have LLC enabled in case you were curious.


410x10 to that CPU seems a bit low. Almost every X5470 will do 425x10 with no "issue". The software you are using says your core temps are max of 68ºC in the CPU. all four cores have their Temps read in that program.
What you are seeing, those 80ºC can be probably due to either two things: it's a misreading temp of the chipset temps (which also happened to me using Speedfan), or that your fsb Northbridge voltage is two high and it's overheating the pasive heatsink far from its possibilites. Probably your case has no good airflow or you are not using the best optimal way of cycling the air in the case. I wouldn't bother much about it, but you can try this.

Run the system at stock clocks (no OC), open your case and try using a small cooler in every heatsink of your mobo for some time. If those temps don't go down dramatically , is probably a misreading. If the temps just go down a lot, can be an overheating issue.


----------



## login721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *login721*
> 
> I found the source code of intelmicrocodelist.exe.The code was written in C++ .I'm trying to add export function , and the ability to edit the microcode inside bios file .I will release it after test on my m57 and m58p .


Hi guys.
This is my modify version of intelmicrocodelist .The program is based on source code of intelmicrocodelist so it will works with the file that intelmicrocodelist supports .



how it works:
load the bios file you need to edit with option "[1] Load bios file"
load the file contains the microcode you need to insert option "[3] Load microcode lib" ( can be lib file like "ncpucode-lga-771-775-microcode-cpuid-1067x-6Fx.bin" or another bios file)
option "[5] Edit bios microcode" : REPLACE one microcode of your original bios file with one microcode in the lib file of your choice (two microcodes must have same size)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Version history & change log

Current version : 1.4b

Older version
v1.4b 2017-02-09 : fixed text display of datasize zero entry .
v1.3b 2017-02-04 : fixed text display arrange.
v1.2b 2017-02-03 : fixed text display arrange.
v1.1b 2017-02-02 : Added multi-edit
v1.0b 2017-02-01 : First release , can edit ONLY ONE microcode at a time



[caution - to do - etc ]
*i only write replace function because it will keep your bios size unchanged (delete or insert will change bios size)
*make sure you have backup before phlash
*tested on Lenovo thinkcentre m57p 6088 (sff) , i will test on m58 when i get the cpu i ordered from china
*English grammar check, sorry for my bad English!

Download link: updated v1.4b
https://github.com/ChipTechno/Bios-Intel-microcode-editor


----------



## smak420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomersooner918*
> 
> Hey guys got this x5470 up and running at 4.1Ghz so far, and I'm concerned about a temp i am getting. I was getting near 80C with my q9650 as well so its not processor specific. *EDIT Just to be clear the 80C is not a CPU temp, HWiNFO64 says its a mobo temp. I have searched all over the board for the hot spot with a laser diode temp guage that i have verified to be accurate and am unable to find such a high temp anywhere.* I had a back and forth with Gigabyte support trying to find out where they put temperature sensors on this board (GA-EP45-UD3R) but they were unable to tell me anything other than to worry mainly about mobo and cpu temps and not worry about this reading so much. If anyone could shed some light on whether this is, as i hope, a hwinfo64 error or something much more serious, i would greatly appreciate it. BTW great results so far with this chip, havent ran blend yet but looks to be 4.1 stable @ 1.31 vCore in bios, 1.28 in OS. I do have LLC enabled in case you were curious.


Use RealTemp, that HWMonitor is total crap









your core temperatures are under 70C, and that whats matter only. Motherboard temps are not correct because simple, that motherboard dont have thermal monitor on itself. Dont worry about that. Your temps is perfectly fine for running small FFT, i should say excellent ones. With that 1.31 vcore and that temps, you have still headroom to go further. That mobo can hit pretty high FSB with little skills and good RAM


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> 410x10 to that CPU seems a bit low. Almost every X5470 will do 425x10 with no "issue". The software you are using says your core temps are max of 68ºC in the CPU. all four cores have their Temps read in that program.
> What you are seeing, those 80ºC can be probably due to either two things: it's a misreading temp of the chipset temps (which also happened to me using Speedfan), or that your fsb Northbridge voltage is two high and it's overheating the pasive heatsink far from its possibilites. Probably your case has no good airflow or you are not using the best optimal way of cycling the air in the case. I wouldn't bother much about it, but you can try this.
> 
> Run the system at stock clocks (no OC), open your case and try using a small cooler in every heatsink of your mobo for some time. If those temps don't go down dramatically , is probably a misreading. If the temps just go down a lot, can be an overheating issue.


lol, let's see ya hit 425 on a p35 chipset with no"issue"...


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *login721*
> 
> Hi guys.
> This is my modify version of intelmicrocodelist .The program is based on source code of intelmicrocodelist so it will works with the file that intelmicrocodelist supports .
> 
> 
> 
> how it works:
> load the bios file you need to edit with option "[1] Load bios file"
> load the file contains the microcode you need to insert option "[3] Load microcode lib" ( can be lib file like "ncpucode-lga-771-775-microcode-cpuid-1067x-6Fx.bin" or another bios file)
> option "[5] Edit bios microcode" : REPLACE one microcode of your original bios file with one microcode in the lib file of your choice (two microcodes must have same size)
> 
> [caution - to do - etc ]
> *i only write replace function because it will keep your bios size unchanged (delete or insert will change bios size)
> *the program can replace ONLY ONE microcode at a time (i'm too lazy to write update and check function after each change.Maybe multi edit function will come in next release)
> *make sure you have backup before phlash
> *tested on Lenovo thinkcentre m57p 6088 (sff) , i will test on m58 when i get the cpu i ordered from china
> *my bad English.
> 
> Download link:
> ver 1.0b : https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B17vOl3Q8vbJZE1UdmtYb0I5MEU/view?usp=sharing
> source code : https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B17vOl3Q8vbJNERDOW1HWTIzMzA/view?usp=sharing


Thank-U for your time & work! When I get a chance,I'll give it a try on a different bios or 2 just to make sure it works all around. If it does,it'll be great!







Even if not,it's still sweet for the 1's like lenovo!


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> lol, let's see ya hit 425 on a p35 chipset with no"issue"...


weren't i who said a few pages before, that my P35 mobo just topped at 380fsb and that over that was IMPOSSIBLE to go forward=??
Well, that means that i have already bought a p45 chipset, the Asus P5QC, with which 425 should have no issue.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> weren't i who said a few pages before, that my P35 mobo just topped at 380fsb and that over that was IMPOSSIBLE to go forward=??
> Well, that means that i have already bought a p45 chipset, the Asus P5QC, with which 425 should have no issue.


ROTFL, It's hard to keep track of who said what to who when @ 7:00 am when I'm barely into the first cup of coffee. If I hadn't been getting ready for a doc appt,I'd have probably ck'd your other post first.As it was,I hurried. We all make mistakes.


----------



## ziddey

Dug out the old abit ip35-e and got an slbba x5460 (e0) to have some fun with.

Paired it with 2x2gb and 2x1gb crucial ddr2 1000 2.0v sticks that seem to hit a frequency wall south of 1060mhz no matter the voltage / loose timings. They do "max" out at a low voltage though-- giving them higher than 1.85v doesn't help with anything.

I'm thinking the IHS on this chip may not be all too flat. No matter the heatsink or waterblock or thermal paste application, core0 seems to always be 5*c higher than the rest. Not the best of overclockers either, with a 1.25 vid. It does [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] These are actual voltages-- the ip35-e is known for serious droop.

Temps seem to really soar with voltage, with 1.32v (actual) barely being tamable with a dtek fuzion. With power consumption in mind (>30c/kwh), going above 3.8ghz quickly breaks the bank.

The board doesn't seem to play nice with newer video cards. I had to strip the uefi gop from my xfx 260x vbios in order for it to post. Otherwise, it would boot in the dark and wouldn't display until Windows loaded the drivers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> lol, let's see ya hit 425 on a p35 chipset with no"issue"...


This is probably true for a lot of p35 boards and the ip35 might be an exception, but the first thing I did (after updating the microcode) was crank it to 450fsb and pin the multiplier at 6x. Kept vmch/vtt stock (1.25vmch/1.1vtt).

Found some sort of issue where it wasn't honoring the multiplier setting and still tried to boot at 9.5x (flipping eist/c1e didn't help), so I had to crank up the vcore for it to boot, then use throttlestop to drop the multi and voltage back down. Ran linx overnight to establish a baseline before overclocking the cpu.

It doesn't seem to like 1.25x for ram (266fsb/667ram strap) beyond 400fsb though, despite vmch. 1.2x (333fsb/800ram) does work fine past 400fsb though.

Ended up settling for 9.5x421=4ghz @ 1.25v load, with 1.2x for ram (ddr2 1010 5-5-5-15 1.85v). Again, stock 1.25vmch/1.1vtt.

Applied the vt-x resume-from-suspend bios patch, but it seems to be irrelevant since I can't get this thing to wake from sleep anyway. Board seems to double-boot coming out of suspend and then hangs. Connected standby means a hard reset "resumes."

All in all, it's a peppy machine still. Idle consumption sure has come a long way since this generation though :\

Even at 4ghz and ddr2-1010, GTAV struggles, dipping below 60fps constantly. Turning graphics settings down serves to reduce gpu load and bump max fps, but it's still heavily cpu-bound.

Need to test if going down to 9.5x400=3800 and using the 266/667 strap (for 1000mhz ram) is more worthwhile than 9.5x421=4000 with 333/800 (1010ram)

I wish it had a wider vid range than 1.1-1.25. I wonder if dropping the vid @ 6x would have helped with idle consumption.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziddey*
> 
> Dug out the old abit ip35-e and got an slbba x5460 (e0) to have some fun with.
> 
> Paired it with 2x2gb and 2x1gb crucial ddr2 1000 2.0v sticks that seem to hit a frequency wall south of 1060mhz no matter the voltage / loose timings. They do "max" out at a low voltage though-- giving them higher than 1.85v doesn't help with anything.
> 
> I'm thinking the IHS on this chip may not be all too flat. No matter the heatsink or waterblock or thermal paste application, core0 seems to always be 5*c higher than the rest. Not the best of overclockers either, with a 1.25 vid. It does [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] These are actual voltages-- the ip35-e is known for serious droop.
> 
> Temps seem to really soar with voltage, with 1.32v (actual) barely being tamable with a dtek fuzion. With power consumption in mind (>30c/kwh), going above 3.8ghz quickly breaks the bank.
> 
> The board doesn't seem to play nice with newer video cards. I had to strip the uefi gop from my xfx 260x vbios in order for it to post. Otherwise, it would boot in the dark and wouldn't display until Windows loaded the drivers.
> This is probably true for a lot of p35 boards and the ip35 might be an exception, but the first thing I did (after updating the microcode) was crank it to 450fsb and pin the multiplier at 6x. Kept vmch/vtt stock (1.25vmch/1.1vtt).
> 
> Found some sort of issue where it wasn't honoring the multiplier setting and still tried to boot at 9.5x (flipping eist/c1e didn't help), so I had to crank up the vcore for it to boot, then use throttlestop to drop the multi and voltage back down. Ran linx overnight to establish a baseline before overclocking the cpu.
> 
> It doesn't seem to like 1.25x for ram (266fsb/667ram strap) beyond 400fsb though, despite vmch. 1.2x (333fsb/800ram) does work fine past 400fsb though.
> 
> Ended up settling for 9.5x421=4ghz @ 1.25v load, with 1.2x for ram (ddr2 1010 5-5-5-15 1.85v). Again, stock 1.25vmch/1.1vtt.
> 
> Applied the vt-x resume-from-suspend bios patch, but it seems to be irrelevant since I can't get this thing to wake from sleep anyway. Board seems to double-boot coming out of suspend and then hangs. Connected standby means a hard reset "resumes."
> 
> All in all, it's a peppy machine still. Idle consumption sure has come a long way since this generation though :\
> 
> Even at 4ghz and ddr2-1010, GTAV struggles, dipping below 60fps constantly. Turning graphics settings down serves to reduce gpu load and bump max fps, but it's still heavily cpu-bound.
> 
> Need to test if going down to 9.5x400=3800 and using the 266/667 strap (for 1000mhz ram) is more worthwhile than 9.5x421=4000 with 333/800 (1010ram)
> 
> I wish it had a wider vid range than 1.1-1.25. I wonder if dropping the vid @ 6x would have helped with idle consumption.


Without alot of detail, I was refering to the x5470 running on the p35chipset @ 4.25 Ghz (using the multi of 10) With THAT cpu,and chipset I ran about 3.8 before it started getting too high in volts/temps to be worth playing with 4 me.(I have a e5450 currently installed that runs cooler with less power)Edit: The video may be the pciex16 version on that board. My GA-EP35-DS3R runs a GTX950 just fine, also runs an AMD HD5770 ok. As for suspend, I don't use it,but looking @ your manual,it needs to be in S3,and have wake by usb ,ect,enabled in bios.BTW,your board only supports up to 800Mhz ram to start with,anything over would tech be an "overclock".http://static.highspeedbackbone.net/pdf/Abit-IP35-E_Manual.pdf


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziddey*
> 
> Dug out the old abit ip35-e and got an slbba x5460 (e0) to have some fun with.
> 
> Paired it with 2x2gb and 2x1gb crucial ddr2 1000 2.0v sticks that seem to hit a frequency wall south of 1060mhz no matter the voltage / loose timings. They do "max" out at a low voltage though-- giving them higher than 1.85v doesn't help with anything.
> 
> I'm thinking the IHS on this chip may not be all too flat. No matter the heatsink or waterblock or thermal paste application, core0 seems to always be 5*c higher than the rest. Not the best of overclockers either, with a 1.25 vid. It does [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] These are actual voltages-- the ip35-e is known for serious droop.
> 
> Temps seem to really soar with voltage, with 1.32v (actual) barely being tamable with a dtek fuzion. With power consumption in mind (>30c/kwh), going above 3.8ghz quickly breaks the bank.
> 
> The board doesn't seem to play nice with newer video cards. I had to strip the uefi gop from my xfx 260x vbios in order for it to post. Otherwise, it would boot in the dark and wouldn't display until Windows loaded the drivers.
> This is probably true for a lot of p35 boards and the ip35 might be an exception, but the first thing I did (after updating the microcode) was crank it to 450fsb and pin the multiplier at 6x. Kept vmch/vtt stock (1.25vmch/1.1vtt).
> 
> Found some sort of issue where it wasn't honoring the multiplier setting and still tried to boot at 9.5x (flipping eist/c1e didn't help), so I had to crank up the vcore for it to boot, then use throttlestop to drop the multi and voltage back down. Ran linx overnight to establish a baseline before overclocking the cpu.
> 
> It doesn't seem to like 1.25x for ram (266fsb/667ram strap) beyond 400fsb though, despite vmch. 1.2x (333fsb/800ram) does work fine past 400fsb though.
> 
> Ended up settling for 9.5x421=4ghz @ 1.25v load, with 1.2x for ram (ddr2 1010 5-5-5-15 1.85v). Again, stock 1.25vmch/1.1vtt.
> 
> Applied the vt-x resume-from-suspend bios patch, but it seems to be irrelevant since I can't get this thing to wake from sleep anyway. Board seems to double-boot coming out of suspend and then hangs. Connected standby means a hard reset "resumes."
> 
> All in all, it's a peppy machine still. Idle consumption sure has come a long way since this generation though :\
> 
> Even at 4ghz and ddr2-1010, GTAV struggles, dipping below 60fps constantly. Turning graphics settings down serves to reduce gpu load and bump max fps, but it's still heavily cpu-bound.
> 
> Need to test if going down to 9.5x400=3800 and using the 266/667 strap (for 1000mhz ram) is more worthwhile than 9.5x421=4000 with 333/800 (1010ram)
> 
> I wish it had a wider vid range than 1.1-1.25. I wonder if dropping the vid @ 6x would have helped with idle consumption.


It seems you have a pretty good mobo tbh. My Asus P5KC will not go over 380fsb. It will not post with 1,55v in the northbridge (though i remember it going that voltage with the older E6750.)

haven't had time to run the P5QC that i have recently bought, but i would be pretty happy i could go to 4,2ghz with my x5460 (which i don't think it will do btw). i don't really need that xeon to perfom, as my E5 1650 4,8ghz 6 cores 12 threads can outperform an i7 7700K at 5ghz so .........

Hope getting the x5460 at 4ghz stable and not too hot. we will see. Don't want to be forced to buy a cheap AIO like the enermax Liqmax II 240 (which is a very good AIO afaik)

and another thing. Our x5460 at 4ghz should get about 430-450 points in Cinebench R15 (mine got 380 at 3,67ghz). a G4560 kaby lake will do like 370 and a stock i3 7350K will do 470 points. Our x5460 at 4ghz, should be able to max out a GTX 1050ti, and almost max out an RX 470 almost across the board.
if you have a GPU like a GTX 1060 or an RX 480, or more, your xeon will be a drawback for sure.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> It seems you have a pretty good mobo tbh. My Asus P5KC will not go over 380fsb. It will not post with 1,55v in the northbridge (though i remember it going that voltage with the older E6750.)
> 
> haven't had time to run the P5QC that i have recently bought, but i would be pretty happy i could go to 4,2ghz with my x5460 (which i don't think it will do btw). i don't really need that xeon to perfom, as my E5 1650 4,8ghz 6 cores 12 threads can outperform an i7 7700K at 5ghz so .........
> 
> Hope getting the x5460 at 4ghz stable and not too hot. we will see. Don't want to be forced to buy a cheap AIO like the enermax Liqmax II 240 (which is a very good AIO afaik)
> 
> and another thing. Our x5460 at 4ghz should get about 430-450 points in Cinebench R15 (mine got 380 at 3,67ghz). a G4560 kaby lake will do like 370 and a stock i3 7350K will do 470 points. Our x5460 at 4ghz, should be able to max out a GTX 1050ti, and almost max out an RX 470 almost across the board.
> if you have a GPU like a GTX 1060 or an RX 480, or more, your xeon will be a drawback for sure.


"if you have a GPU like a GTX 1060 or an RX 480, or more, your xeon will be a drawback for sure." I think it ALSO depends on what your using it for. A friend had a x5470 in an nvidia board @ 4.5+Ghz stable running a pair of 980ti's. he was gaming in 4k. quite nicely with gtaV and his video of the finalfantasy xiv demo looked solid. A game like Ashes of the singularity is gonna hurt these cpu's because of the lack of hyperthreading. But if the game's not desined to take advantage of it,these xeon's still manage passably well. This is MY i7 2600 stock clock,gtx970,16gbram results in firestorm ultra. And this is HIS x5470 OC'd with dual 980's in firestorm ultra. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4707590 I think his cpu supported the cards nicely enough.







EDIT: He went to 980ti's later, when this was done he was still running the straight 980's. It also supported the ti's quite well.Edit2 lol,found his 980ti sli scores. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5696234 not too shabby for a x5470....


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> "if you have a GPU like a GTX 1060 or an RX 480, or more, your xeon will be a drawback for sure." I think it ALSO depends on what your using it for. A friend had a x5470 in an nvidia board @ 4.5+Ghz stable running a pair of 980ti's. he was gaming in 4k. quite nicely with gtaV and his video of the finalfantasy xiv demo looked solid. A game like Ashes of the singularity is gonna hurt these cpu's because of the lack of hyperthreading. But if the game's not desined to take advantage of it,these xeon's still manage passably well. This is MY i7 2600 stock clock,gtx970,16gbram results in firestorm ultra. And this is HIS x5470 OC'd with dual 980's in firestorm ultra. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4707590 I think his cpu supported the cards nicely enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: He went to 980ti's later, when this was done he was still running the straight 980's. It also supported the ti's quite well.Edit2 lol,found his 980ti sli scores. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5696234 not too shabby for a x5470....


mmmmmmm......acording to numbers it just depends. I mean, i haven't seen any game (BF1, DBD, GTA V, DOOM, Witcher 3, Far Cry Primal, etc) that need more than 40% of my e5 1650 cpu paired with a 7970 ghz edition (oced, bargain of 70€, equivalent to R9 280x/380x) and my GPU perfomance is between a GTX 1050ti (it will outperform this card) and an RX 470.

if there is a bottleneck it's easy to know. If CPU is running at 100% load and the GPU load is below 99%-100% , let's say 60%, your CPU cannot cope with that GPU. an x5470 can run GTX 980tis in SLI??yes, but i'm almost sure both GPU are not running at Full load, because the CPU cannot do more.

Take this video into consideration, just to figure what i mean : 




According to what i know, and what the video says, even i5 7600K cannot put at full load a GTX 1060 in some games, so imagine a GTX 980ti. I would NEVER run an x5470 at 4,5ghz paired with GTX 980ti (x2) because what the theory says, that CPU will bottleneck as ****.

when i will build my Xeon x5460 paired with a GTX 750ti OCed i will see if it can cope with that. Think so, cause in theory, the x5460 at 4ghz should outperform a G4560 kaby lake, and that G4560 will not bottleneck a GTX 1050ti, so neither will do to the less powerfull GTX 750ti that i have.


----------



## rivachaz

Hi Guys,

Could one of you fine Chaps upload the P5k Premium wifi bios for me with xeon x5470 microcode?

The one I have used is version 1101 which supports acpi, but upon a cold boot or overnight shutoff I get the following at the
boot screen:

ERROR! The CPU Core to Bus ratio or VID configuration has failed! please enter bios setup and reconfig it.

any ideas or suggestions?

wrong bios microcode for the x5470 vid?
faulty sticker?
improper cpu seating/connection?

Its a P35 chipset and runs great at 3.33 stock, yet I still get the same screen, irrelevant of bios setting changes.

is this is known error to anyone? - or do i have to live with it as such?

Hope someone can help..

Thank You, Andrew


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivachaz*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could one of you fine Chaps upload the P5k Premium wifi bios for me with xeon x5470 microcode?
> 
> The one I have used is version 1101 which supports acpi, but upon a cold boot or overnight shutoff I get the following at the
> boot screen:
> 
> ERROR! The CPU Core to Bus ratio or VID configuration has failed! please enter bios setup and reconfig it.
> 
> any ideas or suggestions?
> 
> wrong bios microcode for the x5470 vid?
> faulty sticker?
> improper cpu seating/connection?
> 
> Its a P35 chipset and runs great at 3.33 stock, yet I still get the same screen, irrelevant of bios setting changes.
> 
> is this is known error to anyone? - or do i have to live with it as such?
> 
> Hope someone can help..
> 
> Thank You, Andrew


Downloaded the bios,added the 45nm codes for socket771/775 and updated them. I make no promises on my work,but have had some good results. (nobodies said their board was bricked yet,but the day is young)










P5K-Premium-1101.modded45nmxeoncodesadded.zip 1017k .zip file


----------



## Piskeante

the other day i downloaded from this post the latest Bios for P5QC. But it was posted on 2014. Could you please upload the latest Bios for P5QC??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> the other day i downloaded from this post the latest Bios for P5QC. But it was posted on 2014. Could you please upload the latest Bios for P5QC??
> 
> Thanks in advance.


U can look here & see if anything U can use. Has there been a release since the 1 you used was modded in 2014?(as in a NEW bios released after 2014?) If not,Is there a reason to re-modd? Edit:Last bios release was 05-07-2009. Any benefit of a mod would basicly be xeon added, and 1 year newer microcode for c2d/c2q cpu's.


----------



## landshark92

Just wanted to let you guys know that I did a clean install of Windows 7 and it made my computer run better.

I thought that everything was already optimized after I had installed the second X5460 CPU and all the microcodes were accepted. The computer was responsive and all instruction sets were present. I did notice that there was a slight stutter when I watched Netflix. And it also did it when I scrolled very quickly on a webpage but only sometimes. These things were very subtle but I was almost sure that these problems manifested right after I changed the CPU.

So I backed everything up and reinstalled Windows 7 just because schuck6566 mentioned that the Windows drivers may need to be reinstalled with the new CPU. I'm happy to say it worked like a charm. Netflix is super smooth and web browsing is back to normal.

Going from an E7300 with a half-full hard drive to an X5460 with a fresh install and an empty hard drive has been an eye opener. It is so snappy now.

It's a Dell Vostro 220 with a stock 250 watt PSU, stock heatsink and fan, 240GB SSD, and 3 gigs of ram. I just cleaned the HSF and all I might need to do is get a cheap $30 video card and I will be set for the next 3 or 4 years. And I've already owned it for like 7 years! Getting a new computer at this time would be like wanting to get a new car but you know that there is nothing wrong with your old car at all.

I can get by with it because I don't play many games on it, it's just for watching movies and doing work. But my training necessitates playing Microsoft Flight Sim X so that will probably be the most challenging thing for it. It will be interesting to see how the new chip handles that performance wise and thermally.

I just wanted to share my experience and provide more data that a fresh reinstall can help like others have shown, and that these 120 watt chips can be used on a measly 250 watt PSU (on my setup with my usage anyway). It was cool to have an idea in your head, execute it, and have it all work out perfectly. Because sometimes that doesn't always happen.


----------



## landshark92

And schuck6566, that is twice now that you have helped me out. Without your suggestions guiding my troubleshooting, my computer wouldn't be nearly as smooth. A big thanks man and reps to you!


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> U can look here & see if anything U can use. Has there been a release since the 1 you used was modded in 2014?(as in a NEW bios released after 2014?) If not,Is there a reason to re-modd? Edit:Last bios release was 05-07-2009. Any benefit of a mod would basicly be xeon added, and 1 year newer microcode for c2d/c2q cpu's.


i know nothing about micro-codes, never dealt with that. Don't know if the one i downloaded posted on 2014 is up to date (the version is up to date) for my P5QC and with the latest microcodes (don't know this though). thanks anyway for your help. I'll search on my own for that.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> i know nothing about micro-codes, never dealt with that. Don't know if the one i downloaded posted on 2014 is up to date (the version is up to date) for my P5QC and with the latest microcodes (don't know this though). thanks anyway for your help. I'll search on my own for that.


Ok,now I feel guilty, (LOL) Here's the bios with the 45nm socket 775 microcodes updated, and the 3 socket 771 microcodes(45nm) added.









Asus-P5QC-2103xeonmodded..zip 722k .zip file
 P.S. use @ own risk.


----------



## Cal

schuck6566, can you help me with a mod bios for an Asrock g31m-gs rev 1.1?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cal*
> 
> schuck6566, can you help me with a mod bios for an Asrock g31m-gs rev 1.1?


Asrock bios 1.90 45nm socket 771 xeon microcodes added,and 45nm socket 775 microcodes updated. As always,use @ own risk,but should have no issues.

G31M-GS1modded45nmxeonbios..zip 400k .zip file


----------



## schuck6566

from the bios page I'm keeping...







Quote:
Originally Posted by Cal View Post

only popular boards? lol Asrock g31m-gs rev 1.1 would be nice smile.gif
G31M-GS1modded45nmxeonbios..zip 400k .zip file As I mod these I post them,and it's a place where other's will/can hopefuly post THEIR modded rom's,but only a couple have helped... (those who did posted some I wouldn't have tried @ the time,so I'm VERY thankful 4 their support! smile.gif ) <

That COULD be considered a hint to those modding their own bios.


----------



## EduardoLM

Hello people,

I just did the 771 / 775 mod, and things didn't work ok, I would like to ask for some help!

Motherboard is a Pegatron IPM41-D3 and processor is a Xeon E5450, the adapter sticker looks ok, I cut the tabs in the connector carefully, there are no bent pins, all looks fine.

The computer boots, but crashes as soon as it starts to load Windows 7 (it freezes on the color Windows logo screen). It boots fine in safe mode and safe mode with networking.

I did several full power cycles, cleared cmos using the jumper and removing battery. I already updated my BIOS with Xeon microcode.

I also tried reinstalling Windows, but then comes the second problem: this computer has no optical drive, so I prepared a pen drive to install it. However, it loads extremely slow! After 15 minutes of waiting, I can see the mouse cursor to start the graphical portion of installation, and in another 30 minutes, it's still loading, so I gave up. One thing that scared me a bit is that mouse cursor moves very slow and bumpy, it feels the computer is VERY slow. However, when booting into safe mode in the current install, performance is ok!

Bios detects and identifies new processor ok, HWMonitor shows all cores, but CPUZ shows the processor as E5450 in "Name", and as a X3370 in "Specification", very strange!

Another important detail: the Xeon E5450 has a thicker PCB then my old E6700 processor. This makes it harder to lock the processor in the socket, I have to put much more force on the lever. Is this normal??

Do you guys think reinstalling Windows 7 might fix that? Any ideas on why install is so slow? Is it possible my mobo is not compatible?

Thanks a lot for any pointers!

Eduardo


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduardoLM*
> 
> Hello people,
> 
> I just did the 771 / 775 mod, and things didn't work ok, I would like to ask for some help!
> 
> Motherboard is a Pegatron IPM41-D3 and processor is a Xeon E5450, the adapter sticker looks ok, I cut the tabs in the connector carefully, there are no bent pins, all looks fine.
> 
> The computer boots, but crashes as soon as it starts to load Windows 7 (it freezes on the color Windows logo screen). It boots fine in safe mode and safe mode with networking.
> 
> I did several full power cycles, cleared cmos using the jumper and removing battery. I already updated my BIOS with Xeon microcode.
> 
> I also tried reinstalling Windows, but then comes the second problem: this computer has no optical drive, so I prepared a pen drive to install it. However, it loads extremely slow! After 15 minutes of waiting, I can see the mouse cursor to start the graphical portion of installation, and in another 30 minutes, it's still loading, so I gave up. One thing that scared me a bit is that mouse cursor moves very slow and bumpy, it feels the computer is VERY slow. However, when booting into safe mode in the current install, performance is ok!
> 
> Bios detects and identifies new processor ok, HWMonitor shows all cores, but CPUZ shows the processor as E5450 in "Name", and as a X3370 in "Specification", very strange!
> 
> Another important detail: the Xeon E5450 has a thicker PCB then my old E6700 processor. This makes it harder to lock the processor in the socket, I have to put much more force on the lever. Is this normal??
> 
> Do you guys think reinstalling Windows 7 might fix that? Any ideas on why install is so slow? Is it possible my mobo is not compatible?
> 
> Thanks a lot for any pointers!
> 
> Eduardo


Looking @ the board info from HP, it doesn't list support for ANY quad core cpu's even though it supports the e8xxx series c2d's.U may be better off trying a cheap q9550 or a q6600 first to see if it will even work with a quad before trying to troble shoot the issue with the xeon. Also,did you add the xeon code to the bios? That not being there could acct for the confusion with it posting the x3xxx cpu info(that's a socket 775 cpu)


----------



## EduardoLM

Thanks for the reply!

Well, about mobo support, I'm confident it works, because of this video:






Exactly my mobo and processor. I'm about to contact the video author to see if he can give me some ideas.

About CPU microcode, yes, I did it, but the symptoms were the same before adding. My steps were:

- Identify processor ID: 10676 in my case (I used AIDA 64 to identify)
- Download the microcodes, and add the ones for CPU ID 10676
- Use MMTool to add the modules to my bios file
- Reflash bios
- Power cycle, remove cmos, etc

Nothing really changed. I confess I didn't understand very well if I need 775 or 771 microcodes. If I'm doing the mod, it's a 775 socket driving a 771 processor. So, should I use 775 or 771 microcode modules in my bios? I added both, but I'm not really sure if I should!

Thanks again,

Eduardo


----------



## landshark92

Try flashing the microcodes again but do not reset the CMOS. That worked for me.

For some reason, whenever I reset the CMOS now, my computer becomes slow and laggy and I have to reflash with the new microcodes again to get it to run well.

I added all 7 microcodes. 771, 775, even the 10676 ones, you name it. It worked fine for me.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduardoLM*
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Well, about mobo support, I'm confident it works, because of this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my mobo and processor. I'm about to contact the video author to see if he can give me some ideas.
> 
> About CPU microcode, yes, I did it, but the symptoms were the same before adding. My steps were:
> 
> - Identify processor ID: 10676 in my case (I used AIDA 64 to identify)
> - Download the microcodes, and add the ones for CPU ID 10676
> - Use MMTool to add the modules to my bios file
> - Reflash bios
> - Power cycle, remove cmos, etc
> 
> Nothing really changed. I confess I didn't understand very well if I need 775 or 771 microcodes. If I'm doing the mod, it's a 775 socket driving a 771 processor. So, should I use 775 or 771 microcode modules in my bios? I added both, but I'm not really sure if I should!
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Eduardo


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *landshark92*
> 
> Try flashing the microcodes again but do not reset the CMOS. That worked for me.
> 
> For some reason, whenever I reset the CMOS now, my computer becomes slow and laggy and I have to reflash with the new microcodes again to get it to run well.
> 
> I added all 7 microcodes. 771, 775, even the 10676 ones, you name it. It worked fine for me.


I think part of the problem we may be having with some of these OEM boards when doing the mod, is the other drivers for the board.(e.g. Sata,chipset,video,) When we flash these bios,were reinstalling some of the settings,for the drivers that are up to 10 years old in some cases.Meanwhile the drivers we have are mostly updated.In other cases we're wiping all but default driver out until the new is detected and installed.If the new is on windows(Sata for example)the drives may have issues.It's why they sometimes run better @ first in legacy/ide mode. Just a thought.....







P.S. that may help to explain part of landshark92's current situation. And Eduardo,make sure speedstep,ect,are all dis-abled,that sometimes helps on oem boards.And it's the socket 771 microcodes U need. I'd add the 1067a for the 771 just to be safe. Edit: Also make sure U download the latest intel chipset driver for your board from the maker or from intel.(sometimes the oem has to be used) And make sure the driver for the xeon has installed in device manager.


----------



## EduardoLM

schuck, thank you very, very much! Problem solved!

The culprit was the "Enhanced C1" setting in BIOS. After disabling it, computer booted normally!

Your heads up about Speedstep and other CPU settings saved me from giving up this board and 771 mod.

Just for completeness, I also tried landshark suggestion about not clearing CMOS, didn't work. EIST is on, it causes no problem, but Enhanced C1 was making Windows install laggy, and preventing Windows 7 to boot on normal mode.

Also, CPUz now identifies the CPU correctly. I think it didn't work earlier because of safe mode. In normal mode, it shows correct processor.

Again, thanks a lot, and I hope this info can help someone in the future!

Eduardo


----------



## schuck6566

Ok, So some possibles to ck for those doing the OEM boards especially, Enhanced C1 (or C1E) try on & off to see if makes a difference. If possible,try legacy/ide mode to ck the sata driver. And my latest, try without internet hooked-up/plugged in. My Vostro 220 just got tried again with the x5470, Windows 10 booted and was starting nicely,I noticed the internet line was loose,plugged in and started slowing down immediately! Curser started dragging,ect. Possible culpripts along with a couple windows updates, (CompatTelRunner.exe),((causes some to have 100% disk usage for 20mins or more on startup)) Windows 10 telemetry. That's on top of making sure the board supports power for the cpu(95watt,120watt,80watt),making sure the sticker is straight & not blocking any contacts if used. And of course,A microcode to match your cpu.


----------



## Piskeante

Hello!!

I've recently had the time to build my old rig. this is the "by now" config:

P5QC
Xeon x5460
2GB DDR2 1066
GTX 750ti
Seagate Sata II 500gb.
Silverstone AR07 cooler.
Tacens Radix V-550

before i had almost the same rig, but the P5KC would not go beyond 380fsb that's why i switched to P5QC.

I've been playing very little with it, (waiting for some more components, like a ddr3 8gb kit and a 120gb SSD on the cheap)

FSB strap should be at 333. 400 refuses to boot.
PLL 1,54 - 1,56
Vcore 1,30v at 4,06ghz (425 x 9,5)
temps are a bit high (this silverstone does not perform good enough for a 120W TDP CPU). almost 85ºC on Intel Burn Test. room at 21ºC more or less.

Cannot go below 1,30v at 4,06 or i get a BS.

i've seen people with X5460 at 429x9,5 at 1,25v in Bios. Lottery win?? temps were a bit high though, 50ºC on idle but he says rock solid. mine is doing 41 - 42 ºC idle.

Now, tcase is 63ºC but those temps can be achieved easily even at stock speed? Which is a safe temp for this CPU? Below 80's??
Any tip??

btw Schuck6566 your Bios mod for the P5QC worked ok. Thanks for that.

thanks!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> Hello!!
> 
> I've recently had the time to build my old rig. this is the "by now" config:
> 
> P5QC
> Xeon x5460
> 2GB DDR2 1066
> GTX 750ti
> Seagate Sata II 500gb.
> Silverstone AR07 cooler.
> Tacens Radix V-550
> 
> before i had almost the same rig, but the P5KC would not go beyond 380fsb that's why i switched to P5QC.
> 
> I've been playing very little with it, (waiting for some more components, like a ddr3 8gb kit and a 120gb SSD on the cheap)
> 
> FSB strap should be at 333. 400 refuses to boot.
> PLL 1,54 - 1,56
> Vcore 1,30v at 4,06ghz (425 x 9,5)
> temps are a bit high (this silverstone does not perform good enough for a 120W TDP CPU). almost 85ºC on Intel Burn Test. room at 21ºC more or less.
> 
> Cannot go below 1,30v at 4,06 or i get a BS.
> 
> i've seen people with X5460 at 429x9,5 at 1,25v in Bios. Lottery win?? temps were a bit high though, 50ºC on idle but he says rock solid. mine is doing 41 - 42 ºC idle.
> 
> Now, tcase is 63ºC but those temps can be achieved easily even at stock speed? Which is a safe temp for this CPU? Below 80's??
> Any tip??
> 
> btw Schuck6566 your Bios mod for the P5QC worked ok. Thanks for that.
> 
> thanks!


tcase and tjmax are horses of different colors. Also they're registered on different sensors. tjmax is the REPORTED maximum safe temp for the cpu to reach.(85degree's in most 54xxseries xeons) I BELIEVE tcase refers to the temp your cpu will start to throttle back from temp,but is messured by a sensor on the board,not actual readings from the cpu.(my belief comes from the fact my tcase temps have been higher then my cpu @ idle because I use water cooling for my cpu & internal vid cards & psu add case heat.) Is your temp program monitoring the the correct temps? Most will use a tjmax of 100 with these chips,so they need to be offset by -15 degrees(MINUS 15) for accurate temp readings.(Hense your 85 would be 60) Intel Burn test tends to max the temps quite a bit.







Just 4 kicks, U may want to try running the resident evil6 benchmark tool and seeing what kinda temps you get.(suggested 6 because of ram and vid card)







Give U kinda an idea of game temps/semi realworld. Or check temps while running the passmark bench test. or cinebenchr15.


----------



## Turboman85

Hi guys, I'm new here and this is my first time trying out a the 771 to 775 MOD. The PC is running pretty smooth. I am having an issue trying to run the Microcode, I can't seem to get this working. I'm not very good with this kind of stuff. I have a GA-EP45-UD3P REV 1.1, with a X5492, I want to update the CPU microcode. Could anyone be of assistance in directing me how to do this or is there a video tutorial I could watch? or could anyone make the file for me? I'm using the latest bios F10, Thanks.

http://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-EP45-UD3P-rev-11#support-dl


----------



## EduardoLM

The best guide I have found about the whole modding process is this:

http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/4/

This one is specific about updating microcode:

http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/

It's very detailed, just take your time, read it slowly, be sure you understand all steps before actually doing it. I have never done this before, but after reading it, I did the procedure with no problems at all.

Eduardo


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turboman85*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm new here and this is my first time trying out a the 771 to 775 MOD. The PC is running pretty smooth. I am having an issue trying to run the Microcode, I can't seem to get this working. I'm not very good with this kind of stuff. I have a GA-EP45-UD3P REV 1.1, with a X5492, I want to update the CPU microcode. Could anyone be of assistance in directing me how to do this or is there a video tutorial I could watch? or could anyone make the file for me? I'm using the latest bios F10, Thanks.
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-EP45-UD3P-rev-11#support-dl


 autoexec.EP45UD3P.F10ModdedforXeonSocket771.zip 588k .zip file
EP45UD3P.F10 Modded for socket 771 xeon support and latest 771775 microcodes addedupdated.NO P4 or Mobile support! FYI, U can edit the name down to EP45UD3P.F10 Modded if U want to make easier, just included the info in this naming.







Or if U want JUST the bios,

EP45UD3P.F10Moddedforsocket771xeonsupportandlatest7.zip 582k .zip file
 Autoexe file contains flashspi and windows batch file that came in the download from Gigabyte along with the modded bios. NON exe zipp contains JUST the modded bios.


----------



## schuck6566

http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios <---- 45+ XEON modded bios can now be found here. Feel free to add a copy of a bios U have modded, Just include the change/addition you made so others will know if they can use it. Most of those there support @ least all 45nm socket771 xeons and have kept all c2d/c2q support. @ most,they drop support for P4 and Mobile cpu's (or a celeron if space is needed)







Here's a list of bio's so far.








Asus P5E-VM hdmi xeon 771 1067a microcode added
Asus P5P43-TD bios0511 xeon codes added.
Asus P5K-SE bios1104 xeon 5440 microcode added.
Asus P5QL Pro 1004bios modded with 45nm codes added.
Asus P5QL-EM bios 0802 45nm xeon/c2d-c2q microcodes added/updated.
Shuttle SG41J1 PLUS 45nm 771& 775 codes added for xeon.
Asus P5K-SE 1402 BETA bios with 771 & 775 codes added and updated.
MSI P7N2 xeons added.
Asus Striker Extreme 2002 bios xeons added P4 and mobile removed,c2d/c2q updated.
Gateway Bios R01.A2 modded for xeon support. MAKE SURE Board uses THIS bios!
MSI P7N2 Diamond bios ver.1.1 xeons added.
Asus P5Q-Deluxe 2301 udated & xeons added.
Asus P5Q-Deluxe Ket's overclock BIOS(original)
Asus P5Q-Deluxe Ket's overclock bios updated(see link 4 info)
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?200109-Modded-ASUS-P5Q-Pro-Deluxe-Premium-BIOS
MSI G33/P35 Neo Rev1.0 bios 1.10 45nm microcodes added and updated,includes 45nm xeon codes.
Asus P5B-Deluxe bios # 1236 AND #1238 modded with 45nm xeon support.
EVGA 790iUltra Bios with xeon support added.(NF79P10mod.zip)
Asus P5K-Deluxe 1005 all 45nm 771/775 cpu's added updated.
Asus P5Ql bios1004 45nm 771/775 microcodes added/updated.
EP43-UD3L modded with 771/775 codes added/updated.
bfg650iup05 xeon modded
Asus P5KPL-CM bios 0702 45nm microcodes added.
Asus P5E-VM hdmi 45nm codes added and updated. bios 0709
Asus P5KPL-SE bios0701 45nm xeons added.
Acer veriton S661 Model VTS661 bios R01.C0_A_A modded xeon codesadded&updated.
HP Asus board IPIEL-LA bios513 45nm 775/771 microcodes added and updated.
GA-P35-DS3P ver1.1 bios F12 xeon e5450 microcodes added.
GA-P35-DS3P Rev2.0 with xeon microcodes added.
Asus P5KPL-CM bios 0702 771 & 775 microcodes added and updated,duplicates removed.
Asus P5K-VM with 45nm 771/775 micro codes added and updated.
Asus P5K-E/WiFi-AP BIOS 1305 Modded with socket 771 45nm xeon microcodes added.
Asus P5Q-EM bios ver. 2203 modded with socket 771/775 intel microcodes added and updated, Xeon codes added,C2D/C2Q codes updated for both 65 & 45 nm cpu's.
GA-EP45UD3L.F9 Bios Moddified with all codes removed, and 775 desktop cpu codes and 771 xeon codes added.No mobile or P4 support.no 50xx series xeon support.
Last non beta bios released, for the GA-G31M-S2L Rev 2.0 with c2d/c2q and xeon cpu support, NO p4, or mobile!
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L modded with xeon support No P4 or Mobile support. All Desktop 775/771 cpu's added/updated. No support for x50xx series xeon(p4 based)
Asus P5Q-E bios 2101 modded for xeon support. Socket 771 & 775 desktop c2d/c2q and xeon microcodes added/replaced.65 & 45nm
Asus P5QLD-PRO bios modded with Socket 771 45nm xeon microcodes added.
GA-G41MC Rev.1.3 biosF3 Supports all Core 2 Duo and later LGA 775 desktop processors (no Pentium 4 or mobile support)Supports all LGA 771 Xeon processors (except older Pentium 4 based 50xx models)
GA-G41MC Rev. 1.4 bios F4 socket 771xeon support
HP IPIBL-LB Bios ver5.43 45 nm desktop processors added and updated for socket 771/775. P5K-Premium/WiFi-AP bios#1101 modded with socket 771/775 45nm microcodes added/updated.
Asus P5QC bios ver.2103 modded to add 45nm socket 771 xeon support and 45nm socket775 cpu codes updated.
Asrock G31M-GS1 bios modded to add 45nm socket771xeon support & update 45nm socket775 codes.
Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P.F10 bios Modded for xeon support. No P4 or Mobile support.


----------



## chris89

May someone help me enable bios level nx bit and c1e and all that on my hp dx 7500 with xeon x5460?

BIOS is AMI.

The board works with the processor as is, however some features aren't lined up in the BIOS like C1E and StepSpeed etc... It sits at full speed all the time. Would be nice to save power when not under load and have all the features the CPU supports.

Can't install Win10 because bios doesn't have nx bit supported with this processor.

HP_DX7500_v514_BIOS_EUR5.14.zip 643k .zip file


*Update* No worries, took about a minute or so. All is well.







Horrendous performance at the moment though compared to before. No worries.

Custom built x5460 hp dx7500 with 8gb ram and AMD R9 290X. Even vsr 3400x1913 ultra is a bit of a breeze.



As you can see unusual characteristics from the cpu or board... far lower idle than normal and sometimes the threads overclock themselves.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> May someone help me enable bios level nx bit and c1e and all that on my hp dx 7500 with xeon x5460?
> 
> BIOS is AMI.
> 
> The board works with the processor as is, however some features aren't lined up in the BIOS like C1E and StepSpeed etc... It sits at full speed all the time. Would be nice to save power when not under load and have all the features the CPU supports.
> 
> Can't install Win10 because bios doesn't have nx bit supported with this processor.
> 
> HP_DX7500_v514_BIOS_EUR5.14.zip 643k .zip file
> 
> 
> *Update* No worries, took about a minute or so. All is well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horrendous performance at the moment though compared to before. No worries.
> 
> Custom built x5460 hp dx7500 with 8gb ram and AMD R9 290X. Even vsr 3400x1913 ultra is a bit of a breeze.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see unusual characteristics from the cpu or board... far lower idle than normal and sometimes the threads overclock themselves.


Ok, some comments, I looked @ the bios U posted, NO xeon microcodes were in it. Sooo,if interested I added the xeon 45nm codes,and updated the 45nm socket 775 codes in the bios U posted. (in zipp file attached) As for the overclocking, look for an option called EIST and turn it off. (It allows the cpu to be overclocked to meet demands of opening programs,ect) Without EIST your clocks should be anywhere from [email protected] idle(i BELIEVE 6 is the lowest clock) to [email protected] full usage.(9.5 clock) Also, when doing temp checks on these cpu's using 3rd party programs, make SURE the tjmax temp is being reported as 85degrees. Most will use a default of 100 degrees! Most have an option to offset the temp or change the tjmax.

HP_DX7500v514_BIOS_EUR5moddedwithxeonmicrocodesadded.zip 645k .zip file


----------



## Balthasar85

hello, I have a BSOD problem.
I have a E5450 and Asus P5QL-E, at least two BSOD day. It may be the fault of the firmware?
Today I formatted Windows 7 but still crash.
has anyone had the same problem?
Thanks for your help
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *report*
> On Tue 21/02/2017 17:54:45 GMT your computer crashed
> crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\022117-27846-01.dmp
> This was probably caused by the following module: ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)
> Bugcheck code: 0x3B (0xC0000005, 0xFFFFF80002AD8B21, 0xFFFFF8800638DF90, 0x0)
> Error: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
> Bug check description: This indicates that an exception happened while executing a routine that transitions from non-privileged code to privileged code.
> This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem.
> The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.
> 
> On Tue 21/02/2017 17:54:45 GMT your computer crashed
> crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
> This was probably caused by the following module: win32k.sys (win32k!TimersProc+0x197)
> Bugcheck code: 0x3B (0xC0000005, 0xFFFFF80002AD8B21, 0xFFFFF8800638DF90, 0x0)
> Error: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
> file path: C:\Windows\system32\win32k.sys
> product: Sistema operativo Microsoft® Windows®
> company: Microsoft Corporation
> description: Driver Win32 multiutente
> Bug check description: This indicates that an exception happened while executing a routine that transitions from non-privileged code to privileged code.
> This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem.
> The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system that cannot be identified at this time.
> 
> On Tue 21/02/2017 17:11:08 GMT your computer crashed
> crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\022117-29125-01.dmp
> This was probably caused by the following module: ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0)
> Bugcheck code: 0x7F (0x8, 0x80050031, 0x6F8, 0xFFFFF80002AB972E)
> Error: UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP
> Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the Intel CPU generated a trap and the kernel failed to catch this trap.
> The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balthasar85*
> 
> hello, I have a BSOD problem.
> I have a E5450 and Asus P5QL-E, at least two BSOD day. It may be the fault of the firmware?
> Today I formatted Windows 7 but still crash.
> has anyone had the same problem?
> Thanks for your help


Could also be 3rd party driver causing conflict. When did problem arise? After an update? What video? Also,try running http://www.resplendence.com/whocrashed, and http://www.memtest.org/download/4.20/memtest86+-4.20.iso.zip <--- Help to eliminate drivers and memory as possible problems. I found similar listings for amd cpu's and even an i7 running McCaffey , and running Avast ,and some older hardware having issues with newer microsoft drivers. It's not just you.


----------



## Balthasar85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Could also be 3rd party driver causing conflict. When did problem arise? After an update? What video? Also,try running http://www.resplendence.com/whocrashed, and http://www.memtest.org/download/4.20/memtest86+-4.20.iso.zip <--- Help to eliminate drivers and memory as possible problems. I found similar listings for amd cpu's and even an i7 running McCaffey , and running Avast ,and some older hardware having issues with newer microsoft drivers. It's not just you.


Thank you for your answer
- Tested with memtest86 + is all ok.
- The reports I got from WhoCrashed.
- The BSOD does it as I browse, while the game or during a benchmark.
- Two days ago I had Windows 10. I took an old hard drive and installed Windows 7 and the problems persisted.
- Now I do not have antivirus, I fortmattato yesterday.
- I do not strange boards connected, only the CPU, VGA, RAM, hard drive, mouse and keyboard.

I hoped it was just a firmware issue changed for 771.









-edit-
I failed a test with ibt, if this can not depend on the firmware may have found the source of the problem.
Thanks for your help


----------



## schuck6566

P5QL-E-ASUS-1104modded45nmxeonmicrocodesadded.771supp.zip 708k .zip file


P5QL-E-ASUS-1104modded45nmxeonmicrocodesadded.771supp.zip 708k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balthasar85*
> 
> Thank you for your answer
> - Tested with memtest86 + is all ok.
> - The reports I got from WhoCrashed.
> - The BSOD does it as I browse, while the game or during a benchmark.
> - Two days ago I had Windows 10. I took an old hard drive and installed Windows 7 and the problems persisted.
> - Now I do not have antivirus, I fortmattato yesterday.
> - I do not strange boards connected, only the CPU, VGA, RAM, hard drive, mouse and keyboard.
> 
> I hoped it was just a firmware issue changed for 771.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -edit-
> I failed a test with ibt, if this can not depend on the firmware may have found the source of the problem.
> Thanks for your help


failing a test with ibt isn't that uncommon, I have a rig with a q9550 that fails 1 but will complete the test if I choose the continue option. I don't know what Bios U have, but I re-did the latest from asus for you with the 45nm 771 microcodes added,and the 45nm 775 codes updated. Also, you may want to use the Intel Driver Update Utility to check what drivers are installed,and get the latest for the board/chipset and possibly any other intel related drivers. It'll also give ya an idea where to look for other drivers.(e.g. built in audio) P.S. there's 5 driver updates under updates for Windows 7 on Asus support page from 2009. Chipset,intel matrix,JMicron,Ethernet,and Audio. U may want to install them and try things.The first 3 may cause a data flow issue such as U are having.Also,Intel Update will make sure xeon drivers are installed.


----------



## Quad4Core

Hello schuck and others! I have an older Gigabyte GA-G41M-ES2H rev. 1.0 ( http://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-G41M-ES2H-rev-10 ) with the Xeon E5450 3.0 SLBBM running smooth and COOL. My question, is there an updated BIOS that will allow me to run a higher freq quad core with the 771 modification (board manufacturer indicates max processor is 3Ghz)? Have been looking for quite a while (since original conversion of 775 to 771) but have yet to find the ability). I have not overclocked, am interested in higher frequency 771 with stock 771 core tdp on my stock 775MB. I have extremely limited in funds and do not wish to over-temp, as replacements are not desirable (funds). If the board can handle the 771's up to (close) stock MB temps, that would be my preference. Of course I would not push to max CPU unless others have had stable operation. I do know it would be a gamble just would like a faster CPU without too much stress on MB. Thanks all, in advance!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

If you are already succesfully running am E5450, you should be able to run any 771 / 775 CPU that you like that is 1333 FSB or less (basically all but the few 1600 FSB CPU). X5460 are super cheap, even X5470 is getting pretty cheap. But...you already have a 3GHz 12MB 45nm quad, and you are only going to get a small % performance boost by going with a new CPU...it's basically not worth it to go to X5460 for an extra 160MHz, and X5470 might not be worth it because of price. I would literally just overclock your E5450 (lower TDP chip = less heat), even if you just overclock it to match an X5470 (3.33GHz), it should also have lower temps than actually purchasing the X5470 due to E5400 series having lower TDP. You shouldn't need any voltage changes or anything, literally should just be able to up your FSB a bit if your board can do it.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quad4Core*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello schuck and others! I have an older Gigabyte GA-G41M-ES2H rev. 1.0 ( http://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-G41M-ES2H-rev-10 ) with the Xeon E5450 3.0 SLBBM running smooth and COOL. My question, is there an updated BIOS that will allow me to run a higher freq quad core with the 771 modification (board manufacturer indicates max processor is 3Ghz)? Have been looking for quite a while (since original conversion of 775 to 771) but have yet to find the ability). I have not overclocked, am interested in higher frequency 771 with stock 771 core tdp on my stock 775MB. I have extremely limited in funds and do not wish to over-temp, as replacements are not desirable (funds). If the board can handle the 771's up to (close) stock MB temps, that would be my preference. Of course I would not push to max CPU unless others have had stable operation. I do know it would be a gamble just would like a faster CPU without too much stress on MB. Thanks all, in advance!


I believe U are confused. There's NO MAX cpu speed for the mb, the 3.0 you see listed was because that was the fastest core 2 quads being made @ the time that WEREN'T over 120watt(note your board only list cpu's 95w & under.the qx9650 ISN'T supported even though it's a 1333Mhz cpu because the tdp is over 95) U may get away with the 120 watt cpu's, but the 150 watt cpu's would really be asking alot for little gain. My e5450 is running @ 3.83GHz very stable.I was able to clock to 3.3 using stock voltages. As Aaron describes the e5450 you're running is the best thing for U because it's ALREADY the lower tdp,lower thermal output so it can OC even with a cheap air cooler. Remember that the tjmax for the xeon is 85.Most 3rd party programs use 100 as the default. If yours is you need to subtract 15 degrees from your cpu core temps. (e.g. temps @ 100 tjmax = 65,60,61,65. @85tjmax they'd = 50,45,46,50) try a clock like 375 x 9 (3.37GHz) that shouldn't mess with the memory too much, and it's STILL lower then the 1600 FSB you're looking to try. FYI, it's NOT the bios supprting the 1600 FSB so much as the BOARD/parts. You'll see a lot of the 775's saying they support 1600FSB but most are with overclocking,and few 1600MHz cpu's oc well @ all.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

And technically, an E5430 @ 370x9=3.33GHz, would also perform better than a stock X5470 (333x10), as you would be running slightly higher FSB (333 vs 370), which can show performance improvements on it's own. Not much, but still...E5450 is basically ideal CPU for your board and assumed usage.


----------



## schuck6566

Also, you're worried about heat. Here
's the specs between the 5492 and the e5450 NOTE tdp and maximum power disapation (the more wattage,the higher the heat!) These are BASE clocks and the max the cpu is supposed to use/support. The x5492 can do over 180 under load @ 3.4 I'd be surprised if my 5450 is coming near 150 @ 3.8 under load.







Image shot from cpu-world.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quad4Core - what is the rest of your system? Just curious...sounds like you might just be wanting some more performance, perhaps some other parts of your system could be considered for upgrade? With a slight overclock on your current CPU, enough RAM, and an SSD for your OS, you might get what you are after. Do you game or just general use? These CPU do well with GPU like 750 Ti and similar, could probably even do OK with a GTX 1050 with a CPU overclock.

EDIT - Talking about 1600 FSB Xeon / Core2Quad got me thinking again...I had pretty much forgotten about it...but I still want to get an Intel 5400 chipset motherboard, the dual 771 that supports 1600 FSB Xeons...and do dual 1333 Xeons with BSEL mod to run them overclock to 1600 FSB. I haven't had much disposable income, and because there is risk involved...I am sure some boards will work (there was a lot of people doing this 1333-1600 BSEL mod on dual 771 Macs), and some won't...server BIOS tend to have more lockdowns, sometimes even having separate approved CPU lists and such that are checked, some boards won't run with BSEL detected, some will, some will run but at lowest 6x multiplier...and of course, since not many people have done such things, there is little to no documentation on anything...so there will be some luck involved. I think if I stick to consumer server boards and try to stay away from OEM boards...though I have had much luck with OEM boards for other things and they are always cheaper...I'll just have to suck it up and drop the money on a board and find out I guess...luckily, they are getting pretty cheap now...normal dual 771 boards that will support dual 1333 54*0 series are down to nothing now...like $20...been buying whole servers for that cheap. But Intel 5400 chipset boards are still going for around $50-80. The RAM for the boards is ridiculous cheap though...32GB DDR2 FB-DIMM for like, $25. Plus, these dual 771 boards, *sort of* have quad channel memory, from what I understand. Anyway...if I can find a board that works for this, it would still make for one helluva budget setup...8 cores at around 3.5-3.8GHz would still be decent no matter what, but at like, $100 for CPU+RAM+board, depending on what your usage is, could be decent.


----------



## noobee

Can someone help/advise me? I was wondering about the E5450 as my Q6600 was recently running quite hot (?). I think the temps were getting a bit high. Brief summary: Computer kept turning off...cleaning it out with compressed air and then it later started rebooting/restarting. Again, used the air but also took the cpu fan and cpu fan holder (have Q6600, fan w/ Thermalright Ultra Extreme 120). Temps are a bit more reasonable but I think a bit high - idle is 45-47 C and 'load' (one stress test, it went to 80 C in a short amount of time) is around high 50s and low 60s (streaming video as a test).

I think it needs to be reseated but I worry about summer coming.

I only recently read about the 771 to 775 stuff and on ebay, there's quite a few sellers who claim they have done the mod (some say 'don't need adapter' - what is that about?!?). I am not sure but what about the heat sink and fan - if it's been modded (already), do they use the same heat sinks that is compatible for LGA 775 or do you need the adapter so you can use that heat sink or is there something else you do?

I hope my question is understandable and you can't recognize my confusion and help answer these questions.

Is it worth it? I wanted to upgrade to Kaby Lake but so many bills and $$ stuff going on so that's on hold. But, $60 and a bit more for a bit of a cpu upgrade, I think I could do. Is it worth it, though and what would I have to do/buy? Also, the ebay sellers are mostly from China. Is it worth trying them?

I am trying to think of all the questions but I think I covered most of it? I also like that the E5450 runs cooler (& 80W vs 105W) and I think I'd want the E0 stepping/SLBBM, right? My mobo is an Asus P5Q (vanilla/basic).


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobee*
> 
> Can someone help/advise me? I was wondering about the E5450 as my Q6600 was recently running quite hot (?). I think the temps were getting a bit high. Brief summary: Computer kept turning off...cleaning it out with compressed air and then it later started rebooting/restarting. Again, used the air but also took the cpu fan and cpu fan holder (have Q6600, fan w/ Thermalright Ultra Extreme 120). Temps are a bit more reasonable but I think a bit high - idle is 45-47 C and 'load' (one stress test, it went to 80 C in a short amount of time) is around high 50s and low 60s (streaming video as a test).
> 
> I think it needs to be reseated but I worry about summer coming.
> 
> I only recently read about the 771 to 775 stuff and on ebay, there's quite a few sellers who claim they have done the mod (some say 'don't need adapter' - what is that about?!?). I am not sure but what about the heat sink and fan - if it's been modded (already), do they use the same heat sinks that is compatible for LGA 775 or do you need the adapter so you can use that heat sink or is there something else you do?
> 
> I hope my question is understandable and you can't recognize my confusion and help answer these questions.
> 
> Is it worth it? I wanted to upgrade to Kaby Lake but so many bills and $$ stuff going on so that's on hold. But, $60 and a bit more for a bit of a cpu upgrade, I think I could do. Is it worth it, though and what would I have to do/buy? Also, the ebay sellers are mostly from China. Is it worth trying them?
> 
> I am trying to think of all the questions but I think I covered most of it? I also like that the E5450 runs cooler (& 80W vs 105W) and I think I'd want the E0 stepping/SLBBM, right? My mobo is an Asus P5Q (vanilla/basic).


Ok, I'll try this in somewhat order of importance.







Your Board= Actually a Fairly GOOD board for doing this mod with. It should manage any overclocks quite well. The CPU'S= the e5450 @ 3.0 is 45nm and only 80watts and the q6600 @ 2.4 is 65nm and 95/105 watts. Soo,less power,thinner chip and still higher speed with less heat @ BASE CLOCK. & yes,the EO is the newer stepping. You may want to ck the air flow going into/out of your case. I had issues with over heating 1 time,and found a Grandaughters sock up against the front bottom intake of my case.Was hard to see as the case sits on the floor.







Premodded cpu's vs doing yourself. (sigh) This is a 6 of 1 ,1/2 dozen of the other situation. Premodded cpu's have additional notches cut into the cpu's board so it will fit the socket 775 in the proper position.They ALSO have the contacts soldered in most cases to make the needed pin change. Now,doing your own, you need to remove the tabs inside the cpu socket WITHOUT bending the pins, or notch your own cpu without damaging it. Also there is a STICKER that gets placed on the cpu to create a jumper between to contacts.It must be straight and not blocking the other contacts. See HERE for details. ---> http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/#lga-775-socket-mod It's really not that hard.I myself prefer doing by hand,only because I then know what possible damage/errors to check for. Premodded is harder to ck,you don't know if contacts were overheated in soldering process, or if notches were cut too deep, ect,ect. I can ck if I bent a pin,if sticker is straight,if cpu is seated firmly,ect,ect. EITHER way, you may still need to add the XEON MICROCODES to the bios! That's what these sellers seem to conviently leave out.







U can get an e5450 for u.s. $18.00 with free shipping and 2 stickers for u.s.$3.80 with free shipping. (I order 2 stickers incase I mess 1 up when pealing the back off the adhesive or if I need to replace a bad sticker alignment.) Soo,for u.s. $22.00 you can have the e5450 ready to install as soon as you tahe a razer knife to your 775socket.







Just be careful,take your time, and I HIGHLY recomend removing the board from the case to do the socket mod.(just easier to get to)







BTW, make sure you blow outthe power supply with your canned air also.They tend to build up dust,and will cause shutdowns from over heating also. Just do it with the comp off. If you decide to do the Xeon mod, Here's your bios with the 45nm socket 771 xeon microcodes added, and the 45nm socket 775 microcodes updated.









P5Q-ASUS-2209xeonmodded45nmsocket771xeonmicrocodesadde.zip 714k .zip file


----------



## IS06DMX

Hi!

2 months ago I upgraded from q8200 to X5460 with g41m vs3 and 8gb kvr1066 kingston.
My motherboard supports ddr3 at 1066 and 1333 OC ram and 1333 FSB cpus.
The X5460 cpu is running fine at 3,16ghz stock (333x9.5).
I OCed it with Asrock utility and it stops at (343x9.5) aka 3,258 mhz.
I can't get beyond that. The V core is the same as stock. (1.216v)

Can someone help me?I searched for guides to overclock xeons on 775 but i didn't found much.
I want a nice boost but not extreme.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IS06DMX*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> 2 months ago I upgraded from q8200 to X5460 with g41m vs3 and 8gb kvr1066 kingston.
> My motherboard supports ddr3 at 1066 and 1333 OC ram and 1333 FSB cpus.
> The X5460 cpu is running fine at 3,16ghz stock (333x9.5).
> I OCed it with Asrock utility and it stops at (343x9.5) aka 3,258 mhz.
> I can't get beyond that. The V core is the same as stock. (1.216v)
> 
> Can someone help me?I searched for guides to overclock xeons on 775 but i didn't found much.
> I want a nice boost but not extreme.


Just to get it outta the way, Did U try MANUALLY setting the OC in the bios? Instead of using the asrock software in windows,enter the bios,and set the desired OC there. All this is in the manual for your board still available @ asrock's site.











Just remember, when cking your temps with programs like coretemp,ect. most use a default tjmax setting of 100 degrees. Our xeons are only 85degrees. So If the setting is 100, you need to SUBTRACT 15 degrees from the reported core temp for correct temp. " Remember that the tjmax for the xeon is 85.Most 3rd party programs use 100 as the default. If yours is you need to subtract 15 degrees from your cpu core temps. (e.g. temps @ 100 tjmax = 65,60,61,65. @85tjmax they'd = 50,45,46,50)" Coretemp has a tab U open to adjust/offset temp. under settings.


----------



## adamdbz

Hello All!!

I got a GA-p35-ds3l rev 2.0 I did the mod (this is the second time)
and the PC posts (i hear the beep) with an e5440
but it freezes on the post screen..

it works fine with the e5300 it is replacing..

I have 2 gigs of ram (ocz and 2 cheap ass sticks)

a new corsair psu so that shouldn't be a problem.

thank you!!!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamdbz*
> 
> Hello All!!
> 
> I got a GA-p35-ds3l rev 2.0 I did the mod (this is the second time)
> and the PC posts (i hear the beep) with an e5440
> but it freezes on the post screen..
> 
> it works fine with the e5300 it is replacing..
> 
> I have 2 gigs of ram (ocz and 2 cheap ass sticks)
> 
> a new corsair psu so that shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> thank you!!!


Ok, first, did you do a bios flash to add the xeon microcodes? 2nd, if flashed, did you RESET the cmos when you put the xeon in with the new bios?(Flash with the e5300,turn off, reset cmos,start,set bios,save shut down.Switch CPU to xeon, reset cmos AGAIN,start,use optimized settings.) ALSO try with just 1 ram stick @ a time & try switching ram sticks if doesn't start. See here for bios with xeon codes. ---> http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios/40#post_25764578


----------



## adamdbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> OK, first, did you do a bios flash to add the xenon micro codes? 2nd, if flashed, did you RESET the cmos when you put the xenon in with the new bios?(Flash with the e5300,turn off, reset cmos,start,set bios,save shut down.Switch CPU to xeon, reset cmos AGAIN,start,use optimized settings.) ALSO try with just 1 ram stick @ a time & try switching ram sticks if doesn't start. See here for bios with xeon codes. ---> http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios/40#post_25764578


Hey

I did try to flash a bios with the micro codes
and to reset the cmos and all of that..

this PC is my server and I needed it running so the e5300 is back in for now..

I'm a solder so ill give anther go in 3 weeks..

thank you for the replay.


----------



## Piskeante

Just a few comments here.

Aaron, you seem to be in a very tight budget. the best option, is to overclock your existing E5450 in that P5Q (i have the P5QC and should say it's a damm good mobo). I think it's possible to run yours at more or less the same specs as that one from schuck. I also agree that there is ABSOLUTELY NO POINT on going to X5460 or X5470, especially because those CPU are 120W TDP, so a lot more heat than yours for the same performance.

I'm currently running my Xeon X5460 at 4.2 ghz 1,35v in bios (my mobo does not have vdroop nearly at all), so what you put in Bios will be the real voltage applied. But this is because of winter temps (room at 21ºC). In summer here in Spain, specially living by the sea, i will have almost 35ºC room temp, that speed will not be viable. My CPU iddles at 30ºC and at full load in Cinebench will go up to 90ºC. Not much of a problem for testing. In real operation temps, (browsing or playing games) it will not go over 70ºC, not even after playing for hours DOOM, ROT, Overwatch, CSGO , DBD or BO3. (those temps are the real ones, -15ºC applied to TJmax)
This Xeon overclocked does just FINE, with a GTX 750ti overclocked. While playing risa of Tomb Raider , in some parts, my cpu load went up to 90% (nothing using CPU at the back). So a good 1050ti will put in very serious trouble this CPU. all CPU intensive games such as Witcher 3, GTA V , ROT, or some RTS games will have problems with this CPU.

I say this, because this xeon, though OCed does not cope well with Triple A games. My Xeon will do 462 points in Cinebench R15, which is just about the same performance of a Stock I3 7350K. a G4560 will do not more than 370-390 points in cinebench. It's said that that (the I3 stock) CPU can handle a RX 460 and a GTX 1050ti, but not an RX470. IF you pair a Xeon x5470 oced to 4,4ghz with something like an RX470, you are losing for sure some FPS (though i think your rig is not ment for gaming).

Adam your problem can be that you haven't updated the microcodes for Xeon. Maybe also a problem in the cooling or related to ram timings. I assume it's not a CPU problem as that is not probably the case.

IS06, the G41 chipset is not a very good one. It has been widely said that for overclocking Xeons you can go for P35 o P45, even an nvidia chipset i heard about, but seems not yours. As Schuck said, go to bios, and change settings there. FORGET about overclocking software in Windows, they are rubish.


----------



## IS06DMX

schuck6566 and Piskeante

The thing is that I read overclock guides but I don't understand much.
I don't want to **** it up.
I know how to raise vCore (max 1.45 i read) and cpu frequency.
I don't understand dram and dram timings.
Another thing is if I overclock my cpu,teorically,the FSB would go up,right? I have 1333mhz cpu and 1333mhz max fsb mobo. If I overclock it would go beyond that?Like 1450 mhz fsb?What will happen?
The point is that I need some help in overclocking,is someone free in helping me out? (here or via Pm)


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IS06DMX*
> 
> schuck6566 and Piskeante
> 
> The thing is that I read overclock guides but I don't understand much.
> I don't want to **** it up.
> I know how to raise vCore (max 1.45 i read) and cpu frequency.
> I don't understand dram and dram timings.
> Another thing is if I overclock my cpu,teorically,the FSB would go up,right? I have 1333mhz cpu and 1333mhz max fsb mobo. If I overclock it would go beyond that?Like 1450 mhz fsb?What will happen?
> The point is that I need some help in overclocking,is someone free in helping me out? (here or via Pm)


This basically works like this:

your CPU has 1333mhz (333x4). To overclock your CPU you have to increase the FSB for more than 333mhz (which will appear in the bios).

Whenever you try to overclock using a FSB (front side bus), you are overclocking all your system (ram, chipset, CPU, etc)

So, if you try, lets say 400mhz (400x9) you would get a CPU running at 3600mhz or 3,6ghz. To do that, your CPU needs MORE VOLTAGE, so you have to provide the CPU the amount of voltage that that operation requires. The amount of Voltage bastly depends on the quality of your CPU, so, i cannot tell you the amount of voltage needed, but i would say that if my X5460 will do 4 ghz at 1,28v yours should do 3,6ghz at 1,28v almost sure.

When you apply more voltage, you are also increasing the heat that is dissipated from the CPU so, your cooler should be able to deal with that (i would say that you'll be fine with something like a 212evo cooler master or equivalent.

also, as you overclock using FSB, your ram speed also changes. In the BIOS, just to make sure RAM does not affect stability , chose the slowest speed it will allow you, which should be around 800mhz. If you have a ddr2 memory of 667mhz you may probably not have room to overclock since there will be a RAM variable that can cause inestability.

it's very difficult to **** it up, unless you apply a big amount of voltage (like 1,8v or more).

Overclocking is not just like saying that 2+2=4. You have variables to short out. Don't be afraid of messing with this. Overclocking a little bit your CPU is very easy. The more you want to squeeze out of your CPU, the more difficult it will be.

And one more thing. Sometimes your CPU will enter Windows. This does not mean that you've achieved the overclock. You have to be stable. Once you will have OCed your CPU, run aida64 stability benchmark, or even Intel Burn Test. If your CPU passes a 10 pass-test of intel burn, or 30min of Aida64, your system will seem stable.


----------



## TheRohk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IS06DMX*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> 2 months ago I upgraded from q8200 to X5460 with g41m vs3 and 8gb kvr1066 kingston.
> My motherboard supports ddr3 at 1066 and 1333 OC ram and 1333 FSB cpus.
> The X5460 cpu is running fine at 3,16ghz stock (333x9.5).
> I OCed it with Asrock utility and it stops at (343x9.5) aka 3,258 mhz.
> I can't get beyond that. The V core is the same as stock. (1.216v)
> 
> Can someone help me?I searched for guides to overclock xeons on 775 but i didn't found much.
> I want a nice boost but not extreme.


The G41 Chipset has a FSB-Wall. Mostly they cant go ofer a FSB over 354 or something in this point.
So it is not possible to get higher oc on that board


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRohk*
> 
> The G41 Chipset has a FSB-Wall. Mostly they cant go ofer a FSB over 354 or something in this point.
> So it is not possible to get higher oc on that board


See this for details on setting/increasing pcie settings to advance fsb wall. (honestly wasn't aware of problem 'till I read up on the issue) This seems to help some. As ststed,They don't advise going past 105. --->http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=372102


----------



## IS06DMX

I set ddr3 to the minimum aka 500mhz if im not mistaken.
then turned off all options,then i check for Vcore but it seems to be disabled on that mobo..it changes automatically..strange.
I set 101 pcie and i got 350x9.5 stable.
I tried 104 and 370 and i got black screen.
I need to figure out what pcie number i need to reach 3.8ghz....



as you can see from the photo the vCore changes from 1,170 to 1,270 (aprox.)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IS06DMX*
> 
> I set ddr3 to the minimum aka 500mhz if im not mistaken.
> then turned off all options,then i check for Vcore but it seems to be disabled on that mobo..it changes automatically..strange.
> I set 101 pcie and i got 350x9.5 stable.
> I tried 104 and 370 and i got black screen.
> I need to figure out what pcie number i need to reach 3.8ghz....
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see from the photo the vCore changes from 1,170 to 1,270 (aprox.)


you need to increase the pcie to 102 and try the clock @ 351x9.5, if it post, try 352x9.5 ect.,ect.,... until it doesn't post. THEN increase the pcie AGAIN by 1 and do the same thing again.(slowly increase the the clock until doesn't post.) You're jumping too much @ a time to narrow down where the increase is needed.







Sometimes it takes little nudges to get anywhere, but you DO get there. Even @ 350, that's 3.3GHz which is a full gig more than you had with the q8200.


----------



## noobee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Ok, I'll try this in somewhat order of importance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Board= Actually a Fairly GOOD board for doing this mod with. It should manage any overclocks quite well. The CPU'S= the e5450 @ 3.0 is 45nm and only 80watts and the q6600 @ 2.4 is 65nm and 95/105 watts. Soo,less power,thinner chip and still higher speed with less heat @ BASE CLOCK. & yes,the EO is the newer stepping. You may want to ck the air flow going into/out of your case. I had issues with over heating 1 time,and found a Grandaughters sock up against the front bottom intake of my case.Was hard to see as the case sits on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Premodded cpu's vs doing yourself. (sigh) This is a 6 of 1 ,1/2 dozen of the other situation. Premodded cpu's have additional notches cut into the cpu's board so it will fit the socket 775 in the proper position.They ALSO have the contacts soldered in most cases to make the needed pin change. Now,doing your own, you need to remove the tabs inside the cpu socket WITHOUT bending the pins, or notch your own cpu without damaging it. Also there is a STICKER that gets placed on the cpu to create a jumper between to contacts.It must be straight and not blocking the other contacts. See HERE for details. ---> http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/#lga-775-socket-mod It's really not that hard.I myself prefer doing by hand,only because I then know what possible damage/errors to check for. Premodded is harder to ck,you don't know if contacts were overheated in soldering process, or if notches were cut too deep, ect,ect. I can ck if I bent a pin,if sticker is straight,if cpu is seated firmly,ect,ect. EITHER way, you may still need to add the XEON MICROCODES to the bios! That's what these sellers seem to conviently leave out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U can get an e5450 for u.s. $18.00 with free shipping and 2 stickers for u.s.$3.80 with free shipping. (I order 2 stickers incase I mess 1 up when pealing the back off the adhesive or if I need to replace a bad sticker alignment.) Soo,for u.s. $22.00 you can have the e5450 ready to install as soon as you tahe a razer knife to your 775socket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just be careful,take your time, and I HIGHLY recomend removing the board from the case to do the socket mod.(just easier to get to)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, make sure you blow out the power supply with your canned air also.They tend to build up dust,and will cause shutdowns from over heating also. Just do it with the comp off. If you decide to do the Xeon mod, Here's your bios with the 45nm socket 771 xeon microcodes added, and the 45nm socket 775 microcodes updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P5Q-ASUS-2209xeonmodded45nmsocket771xeonmicrocodesadde.zip 714k .zip file


I'm a bit confused and this sounds scary.









Are you saying not to modify the cpu/processor (no cutting/soldering but just applying this sticker?) but instead modifying the mobo socket?!? I think modifying the processor is easiest as it's more replaceable although I guess P45 mobos can be found on ebay. But, the advantage of the modified processors, is that they supposedly did quite a bunch so it just drops in? For extra $20, I think? That's a good point about XEON MICROCODES TO THE BIOS! I didn't know about that and I didn't realize this is still a project even if someone else has modified the chip for you (some ebay sellers say they already welded(?) - do they mean soldered? and cut the chip).

Can I use a more simple heat sink with the E5450 since it's only 80 W? I think I will have to reseat my Q6600 in the mean time anyway but I am most afraid of putting the heatsink back together.... its a huge (vertical) tower ype - Thermalright Ultra Extreme 120 (forget the exact name). The tech who did it years ago had trouble with it and I haven't done a cpu/heatsink setup before. I want to learn but I don't like experimenting when I just have one computer. Sigh.







I'd like to use a low-profile heat sink which I think might be easier but probably can't overclock (much) then? Not sure it's really important if I'm getting an improvement in processing power with the xeon E5450 over the Q6600 anyway.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobee*
> 
> I'm a bit confused and this sounds scary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying not to modify the cpu/processor (no cutting/soldering but just applying this sticker?) but instead modifying the mobo socket?!? I think modifying the processor is easiest as it's more replaceable although I guess P45 mobos can be found on ebay. But, the advantage of the modified processors, is that they supposedly did quite a bunch so it just drops in? For extra $20, I think? That's a good point about XEON MICROCODES TO THE BIOS! I didn't know about that and I didn't realize this is still a project even if someone else has modified the chip for you (some ebay sellers say they already welded(?) - do they mean soldered? and cut the chip).
> 
> Can I use a more simple heat sink with the E5450 since it's only 80 W? I think I will have to reseat my Q6600 in the mean time anyway but I am most afraid of putting the heatsink back together.... its a huge (vertical) tower ype - Thermalright Ultra Extreme 120 (forget the exact name). The tech who did it years ago had trouble with it and I haven't done a cpu/heatsink setup before. I want to learn but I don't like experimenting when I just have one computer. Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to use a low-profile heat sink which I think might be easier but probably can't overclock (much) then? Not sure it's really important if I'm getting an improvement in processing power with the xeon E5450 over the Q6600 anyway.


the chips like THIS --> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5450-3GHz-LGA775-Quad-Core-Processor-no-adapter-thermal-paste-/262854463732?hash=item3d3358d0f4:g:wgQAAOSw2gxYoLCO are already to drop into the 775sockets, they either have the sticker preapplied 4 you, or the contacts have been soldered to swapp them as needed. Remember the notches have been cut into the cpu in places they weren't designed for. The new notches almost make contact with the contact pads on the bottom of cpu in some cases. Plus you may end up paying additional cost of import/customs fee. (most come from china) Cooler= @ least the intel cooler for the q9550 ect,ect, NOT the lower hight cooler for the 65watt c2d cpu. Even with the q9xxxseries coolers, you aren't gonna want to OC alot. cheap evo212 ect, . See my included pics for an idea of cpu notching, and ck out here---> http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/#how-adapter-works for socket notching.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> See this for details on setting/increasing pcie settings to advance fsb wall. (honestly wasn't aware of problem 'till I read up on the issue) This seems to help some. As ststed,They don't advise going past 105. --->http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=372102


This is a thing...but 105 PCIe is not going to get you much farther. I have taken boards up to 113-119 MHz without any issues...though I wasn't using it as a file server or data storage or anything either, just gaming. 111+PCIe should 370 FSB, if I had to guess. Also, the way I go about this is to set PCIe to about 117-ish (high as you feel it'll go being somewhat stable), then clock your CPU to where you want it, then reduce PCIe in 1MHz increments, rebooting each time and checking for stability. Basically, seeing what the lowest PCIe frequency you can set for a given FSB.


----------



## IS06DMX

the limit is at 103 and 354 on my board.Are my bios options good?
I have kvr1066d3n7 4gb x 2,timings are 7-7-7 but i can't set them right because there isn't the fourth number.
If I apply correctly the timings what will change?
It's stable now at 3.36ghz.
Another thing is ODCM,i have it off and the cpu runs all the time at 3.36, if i leave it on auto the frequency goes up and down.Should i leave it off?
If this is my mobo's max ghz that it can support i'll stick with that or later i'll go back on stock frequencies.
I wanted to overclock because my fps in Gta V Online aren't that good with 30 players in one place.Tho it runs 55+fps on singleplayer.
I'll try to stick with that config for a year or two before upgrading to an i5.

thank you for your support





















to schuck6566 and painteka.


----------



## kart123

Hi everybody,

I have read some of the replies on this thread and I saw that you guys helped a lot of people with modding, including me. However, I do have a problem with an X5460 I bought recently. It shows in BIOS but windows wont load up. I have the motherboard and microcode showed at post #5965 of this thread (Asrock P43DE). The microcode works fine with my old E5430, X5450 and E5450 but seems that does not work with the X5460. I obviously did the nodding myself about a year ago and had no problems so far, so I dont know what could be the issue here. If the CPU is bad it should not work at all or overheat. The issue with not loading Windows is characteristic to a bad microcode. Can anybody check my microcode to see if is fine for the xeon X5460 (version C0, SLANP)? Or could be a bad CPU. I do this because as of now I will have to return the CPU and get another one. But if the CPU is not bad it wont do me any good, with return postage paid and wait another month.
This is the microcode I have in case that you dont wanna search for the post #5965

P43DE1.70.zip 627k .zip file


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Just picked up 8GB Corsair Dominator DDR2 1066 for $23, going in a bit to pick up a motherboard (just a Gigabyte G41 board for $20)...not sure what CPU just yet, but I'll order one once I bring the motherboard home. Also got a GTX 650 lined up for $40 later tonight. Probably just get an E5450 or something though since I plan to sell the PC, I think. I'll have about $100 in it total, hopefully be able to sell locally for around $150-200...we'll see, I suppose.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IS06DMX*
> 
> the limit is at 103 and 354 on my board.Are my bios options good?
> I have kvr1066d3n7 4gb x 2,timings are 7-7-7 but i can't set them right because there isn't the fourth number.
> If I apply correctly the timings what will change?
> It's stable now at 3.36ghz.
> Another thing is ODCM,i have it off and the cpu runs all the time at 3.36, if i leave it on auto the frequency goes up and down.Should i leave it off?
> If this is my mobo's max ghz that it can support i'll stick with that or later i'll go back on stock frequencies.
> I wanted to overclock because my fps in Gta V Online aren't that good with 30 players in one place.Tho it runs 55+fps on singleplayer.
> I'll try to stick with that config for a year or two before upgrading to an i5.
> 
> thank you for your support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to schuck6566 and painteka.


memory settings for stock found here-->http://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/KVR1066D3N7_4G.pdf
turn speedstep on, it'll just clock down the cpu depending on load, but WILL still allow the cpu to clock to whatever you have it set to for max (3.36 u said) when under heavy load. (idle will crank back to a lower multiplier like 6 e.g.)


----------



## schuck6566

P43DE1.xeonmodwith45nmcodesupdated..zip 624k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kart123*
> 
> Hi everybody,
> 
> I have read some of the replies on this thread and I saw that you guys helped a lot of people with modding, including me. However, I do have a problem with an X5460 I bought recently. It shows in BIOS but windows wont load up. I have the motherboard and microcode showed at post #5965 of this thread (Asrock P43DE). The microcode works fine with my old E5430, X5450 and E5450 but seems that does not work with the X5460. I obviously did the nodding myself about a year ago and had no problems so far, so I dont know what could be the issue here. If the CPU is bad it should not work at all or overheat. The issue with not loading Windows is characteristic to a bad microcode. Can anybody check my microcode to see if is fine for the xeon X5460 (version C0, SLANP)? Or could be a bad CPU. I do this because as of now I will have to return the CPU and get another one. But if the CPU is not bad it wont do me any good, with return postage paid and wait another month.
> This is the microcode I have in case that you dont wanna search for the post #5965
> 
> P43DE1.70.zip 627k .zip file


I looked @ your bios, couldn't really see an issue, but added the 45nm codes and updated them all to 2010 release where available. Might help, and the x5460 code is def. in there now. Are any of the other xeon's CO stepping cpu's? be interesting to know,would also help narrow down if it was a code/stepping issue or a cpu issue. (the EO steppings all seem to use the 1067a code is why I ask)


----------



## IS06DMX

kart123

I had your exact problem with my X5460.
I loaded default options in Bios,set my sata1 hdd to boot(check that!!!!),and turned off some options like speedstep and other saving energies.
I don't remember what was causing the problem but try to change some options in the bios,try fan setups too.


----------



## kart123

@shuck
Hi,
The previous processors were E0 stepping. But the microcode has also the C0 stepping codes, so it should work. Maybe they are not updated to 2010. But if the processor would be damaged the BIOS wont start, isnt it?


----------



## kart123

@ISO6DMX
It was the C0 stepping your processor? I wish would know what those settings were. I might try this next days. Now I am to busy with work.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kart123*
> 
> @shuck
> Hi,
> The previous processors were E0 stepping. But the microcode has also the C0 stepping codes, so it should work. Maybe they are not updated to 2010. But if the processor would be damaged the BIOS wont start, isnt it?


I asked, because if it was glitching and reading the 10676 microcode for say the socket 775 cpu or a MOBILE cpu with the 10676 code it would do that also. If 1 of the OTHER cpu's had been a CO using the 10676 code, then we would know that the xeon/771 10676 code was being used as needed.(sometimes with mutiple codes the same,it will load the wrong code) The bios I posted, has the updated 45nm codes installed, and I deleted any duplicates(same code,same platform) I found leaving only the newest version. Older cpu's are still on there. If U return the x5460,try to specify an EO stepping in return if they'll allow it. Also, was this a PRE-MODDED cpu? If not, ck the sticker! The sticker blocking a hole or 2 can cause black screens,ect.


----------



## kart123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I asked, because if it was glitching and reading the 10676 microcode for say the socket 775 cpu or a MOBILE cpu with the 10676 code it would do that also. If 1 of the OTHER cpu's had been a CO using the 10676 code, then we would know that the xeon/771 10676 code was being used as needed.(sometimes with mutiple codes the same,it will load the wrong code) The bios I posted, has the updated 45nm codes installed, and I deleted any duplicates(same code,same platform) I found leaving only the newest version. Older cpu's are still on there. If U return the x5460,try to specify an EO stepping in return if they'll allow it. Also, was this a PRE-MODDED cpu? If not, ck the sticker! The sticker blocking a hole or 2 can cause black screens,ect.


Thank you for helping me . Yes I believe you are right. Multiple codes could also cause the CPU not working properly. I already asket the seller to return me an E0 version processor. Lets see if he wants to do that.
No this was not a premodded CPU. I applied the sticker myself very careful like on the other CPUs, and I double checked to see if its done right.
I do not see attached the bios that you posted. Can you give me a link of it so I can download it and maybe use it later?
I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Well, I've again come to the conclusion that X54*0 or E54*0 are not worth it for this board I just picked up...I am pretty sure it does support them, but I am trying to keep cost as cheap as possible, and these boards don't really overclock much at all...so I figure since a Q6600 is half the price of an X5450+sticker, I might as well just go with that...or Q6700...as is my usual conclusion. If I were keeping one of these setups I'd spend more, but $15 or less Q6600 are just too cheap right now. Like I had said, I plan to sell this, I think, anyway. Will be Q6600 at 3GHz, 2x2GB DDR2 (4GB dimms are too expensive), and GTX 650...sucks about only two DIMM slots. I think maybe I will have to grab another 2x2GB DDR2 so I don't have to split up my 4x2GB set of 1066 Dominators.


----------



## razerkrait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *login721*
> 
> Hi guys.
> This is my modify version of intelmicrocodelist .The program is based on source code of intelmicrocodelist so it will works with the file that intelmicrocodelist supports .
> 
> 
> 
> how it works:
> load the bios file you need to edit with option "[1] Load bios file"
> load the file contains the microcode you need to insert option "[3] Load microcode lib" ( can be lib file like "ncpucode-lga-771-775-microcode-cpuid-1067x-6Fx.bin" or another bios file)
> option "[5] Edit bios microcode" : REPLACE one microcode of your original bios file with one microcode in the lib file of your choice (two microcodes must have same size)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Version history & change log
> 
> Current version : 1.4b
> 
> Older version
> v1.4b 2017-02-09 : fixed text display of datasize zero entry .
> v1.3b 2017-02-04 : fixed text display arrange.
> v1.2b 2017-02-03 : fixed text display arrange.
> v1.1b 2017-02-02 : Added multi-edit
> v1.0b 2017-02-01 : First release , can edit ONLY ONE microcode at a time
> 
> 
> 
> [caution - to do - etc ]
> *i only write replace function because it will keep your bios size unchanged (delete or insert will change bios size)
> *make sure you have backup before phlash
> *tested on Lenovo thinkcentre m57p 6088 (sff) , i will test on m58 when i get the cpu i ordered from china
> *English grammar check, sorry for my bad English!
> 
> Download link: updated v1.4b
> https://github.com/ChipTechno/Bios-Intel-microcode-editor


Hi,I have a M58p,can you share your information about Xeon on M58p? Thank you.
By the way,are you a Chinese?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kart123*
> 
> Thank you for helping me . Yes I believe you are right. Multiple codes could also cause the CPU not working properly. I already asket the seller to return me an E0 version processor. Lets see if he wants to do that.
> No this was not a premodded CPU. I applied the sticker myself very careful like on the other CPUs, and I double checked to see if its done right.
> I do not see attached the bios that you posted. Can you give me a link of it so I can download it and maybe use it later?
> I really appreciate your help.


It was @ the top of the post, but here it is again.

P43DE1.xeonmodwith45nmcodesupdated..zip 624k .zip file


----------



## kart123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> It was @ the top of the post, but here it is again.
> 
> P43DE1.xeonmodwith45nmcodesupdated..zip 624k .zip file


Thank you bud. I haven't tried it yet and decided to return the processor. The seller offered to pay postage and return a E0 stepping processor. Ill be waiting a while now to get it
I will let you guys know if any news on it.


----------



## Scuffers

Hi,

new here so sorry for probably asking for old info...

Have an old Shuttle with FG41 MB (G41 chipset)

what's the highest performance Xeon that's been got to work?

Looking about, Xeon X5470 is the best I can see, however, that seems like not much of an upgrade from the old core 2 Q9400 it has now?

A,m I missing something?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuffers*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> new here so sorry for probably asking for old info...
> 
> Have an old Shuttle with FG41 MB (G41 chipset)
> 
> what's the highest performance Xeon that's been got to work?
> 
> Looking about, Xeon X5470 is the best I can see, however, that seems like not much of an upgrade from the old core 2 Q9400 it has now?
> 
> A,m I missing something?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Ok,#1 the 5470 is 3.3GHz base compared to 2.66GHz base on the q9400. (more then half a GHz faster) #2 I don't know if the shuttle can overclock the FSB @ all, but if so, then the 5470 has a Multiplier of TEN compared to the q9400 @ EIGHT. (So if it CAN OC even to 350, then your have a clock of 3.5GHz on the x5470,and only 2.8GHz on the q9400.375 would give 3.75GHz on the 5470 and only 3.0GHz on the 9400) The xeon's also tend to be slightly cheaper then the equivilant c2q cpu's can be found for.(sometime ALOT cheaper)







[


----------



## Scuffers

OK, not quite what I was getting at,..

Currently have a Q9400, and have the choice of a Q9650 or a Xeon X5470.

Cost wise, these seems little in in, both are freely available for £30-40 and the downside to the Xeon X5470 is it's higher power consumption, need for adapter and questions over it,s compatibility with my Mobo.

what I was asking is should I be looking at another Xeon? or is the X5470 it?


----------



## Whitey7

Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me find a tool to update my cpu micro code in a Phoenix ISO bios? I'm sorry if this was already answered, but it's hard to look through 1133 pages, lol. Any help appreciated, thank you. I'm installing an X5450 into an EVGA 790i ulta SLI.

Josh


----------



## rokweiler

So i upgraded my 775 mobo by changing Cel E3400 with Xeon L5420, all was done right and it was running even without microcodes but when I tried to overclock CPU it's turning back into default properties. Specs: Mobo Gigabyte GA41M-Combo, 3GB DDR2, 800Mhz running into dual channel. I was overclocking my old CPU and it was running without any problems, but when I changed CPU it is impossiblet to overclock even a little bit, even 0,01 GHz higher.


----------



## Whitey7

I'm just a newbie to this, but if you don't have the microcodes installed, install them. I installed them on my other PC and it's running smooth. If it has an AMI BIOS I could help you install the microcodes.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuffers*
> 
> OK, not quite what I was getting at,..
> 
> Currently have a Q9400, and have the choice of a Q9650 or a Xeon X5470.
> 
> Cost wise, these seems little in in, both are freely available for £30-40 and the downside to the Xeon X5470 is it's higher power consumption, need for adapter and questions over it,s compatibility with my Mobo.
> 
> what I was asking is should I be looking at another Xeon? or is the X5470 it?


If choosing between the 9650 and a similar speed xeon, I'd look @ the xeon e5450 or just go with the 9650 if looking to avoid work/possible issues.(modify bios to add xeon microcode,sticker on cpu,and modify cpu socket) Here's the comparrison with the specs of both. http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Xeon-E5450-vs-Intel-Core2-Quad-Q9650


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rokweiler*
> 
> So i upgraded my 775 mobo by changing Cel E3400 with Xeon L5420, all was done right and it was running even without microcodes but when I tried to overclock CPU it's turning back into default properties. Specs: Mobo Gigabyte GA41M-Combo, 3GB DDR2, 800Mhz running into dual channel. I was overclocking my old CPU and it was running without any problems, but when I changed CPU it is impossiblet to overclock even a little bit, even 0,01 GHz higher.


See post 11306 & 11307 for some advice. Your former cpu was running an FSB of 800 before the OC, the new cpu has 1333 BEFORE any OC. Hense your old cpu was able to OC & still be below the 350's FSB wall.


----------



## Tralphy

Hey I have installed the Xeon x5460 into my system successfully and updated my bios with the microcode for it. Problem is anytime I try to over clock I can't. I hear these processors or good for over locking. My mobo is Ga-Ep45-UD3P rev 1.0 the CPU base clock speed is 3.16 I want to be able to get it to atleast 3.5 stable. If anyone can help me that would be great


----------



## Scuffers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> If choosing between the 9650 and a similar speed xeon, I'd look @ the xeon e5450 or just go with the 9650 if looking to avoid work/possible issues.(modify bios to add xeon microcode,sticker on cpu,and modify cpu socket) Here's the comparrison with the specs of both. http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Xeon-E5450-vs-Intel-Core2-Quad-Q9650


OK, going with the gamble, just ordered a Xeon X5470 (and sticker)

Bearing in mind my old Shuttle with FG41 Mobo (G41 chipset), anybody want to volunteer what bios I will need?

Thanks...


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuffers*
> 
> OK, going with the gamble, just ordered a Xeon X5470 (and sticker)
> 
> Bearing in mind my old Shuttle with FG41 Mobo (G41 chipset), anybody want to volunteer what bios I will need?
> 
> Thanks...


there are out there x5470 with the sticker already done, and modified. You should have bought those ones, as you seem to be "new" at this point.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tralphy*
> 
> Hey I have installed the Xeon x5460 into my system successfully and updated my bios with the microcode for it. Problem is anytime I try to over clock I can't. I hear these processors or good for over locking. My mobo is Ga-Ep45-UD3P rev 1.0 the CPU base clock speed is 3.16 I want to be able to get it to atleast 3.5 stable. If anyone can help me that would be great


you have a mobo equivalent to mine. i also have the same CPU as you. Currently running at 4.2 ghz , 1,35v. Mine will also do 4ghz at 1,29275v, ideal for some task, as in this cpu i only have an air cooler and it runs damm hot. will go past 90ºC with Intel burn test even offset of 15ºC in core temp. but in games like deux ex, ROT or DBD, it will not go over 78ºC no matter the hours you play. call of duty remastered is a damm exigent game with the CPU and will use it a lot while loading so i cannot play it at 4,2ghz as it gets too hot. a simple AIO 240mm would keep it below 70ºC at load.

Enter the Bios (press delete).

Manual settings on AI overclock tunner.
CPU ratio 9.5
Put north strap to 333 (i am running 400, but try that for max compatiblity)
FSB 421
pcie 100mhz
ram select the speed. My xeon will not boot for a ddr3 ram faster than 1400mhz, so if you have ddr3 for at least 1600mhz, just try a speed of 1300 or so. all other settings concerning ram in auto
Put that 1,30v in the CPU voltage for the CPU.
1,56 PLL
Put 1,5v on the FSB voltage(to ensure it's enough, than if it's stable, you can try less voltage).
DRAM voltage auto
NB, SB, SATA voltage all auto
Load line calibration ON
all that says "spread spectrum" OFF

there are more tweaking things but i think your Rig will do just fine with this.

That should be ok for you to just boot into windows. Run aida64 , also monitoring your temps. Use Core temp 1,6version and in the option for OFFSET "set -15" to all cores. even if you pass the test, consider that you will not want to go in winter to 85ºC which is the tjmax. consider with CPU is a 120W TDP, so hope you have a nice cooling, if not......just forget about overclocking

good luck.

almost all x5460 should do 4ghz quite nicely so just go around this settings.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuffers*
> 
> OK, going with the gamble, just ordered a Xeon X5470 (and sticker)
> 
> Bearing in mind my old Shuttle with FG41 Mobo (G41 chipset), anybody want to volunteer what bios I will need?
> 
> Thanks...


U need MORE details on the shuttle or @ least a link to the current bios download. Then we can help ya.


----------



## Scuffers

Sorry, yes:



That enough info?


----------



## Scuffers

Oh, and it's an Intel Xeon X5470 SLBBF 3.33GHZ/12M/1333


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuffers*
> 
> Oh, and it's an Intel Xeon X5470 SLBBF 3.33GHZ/12M/1333


 sg41p_00.110_067a.zip 465k .zip file


Try this! Let me know if it worked. Will work for 45 nm Xeon's.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuffers*
> 
> Sorry, yes:
> 
> 
> 
> That enough info?


actually,I was looking for the series(e.g.XPC Cube, XPC Slim) and model (e.g. SG41J1,SG41J1Plus,SG41J4,ect.)


----------



## Scuffers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> actually,I was looking for the series(e.g.XPC Cube, XPC Slim) and model (e.g. SG41J1,SG41J1Plus,SG41J4,ect.)


SG41J1


----------



## Scuffers

OK, read the guides,

new CPU is Xeon X5470 SLBBF - E0 - 1067A
old is Core 2 Q9400 SLB6B - R0 - 1067A

does that imply the new one uses the same microcode?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuffers*
> 
> OK, read the guides,
> 
> new CPU is Xeon X5470 SLBBF - E0 - 1067A
> old is Core 2 Q9400 SLB6B - R0 - 1067A
> 
> does that imply the new one uses the same microcode?


No. It was missing one. Try my BIOS. I added the microcodes for your xeon.


----------



## Scuffers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> No. It was missing one. Try my BIOS. I added the microcodes for your xeon.


OK, will do, but would like to understand the process of identifying what needs what?

was reading this:

http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-775-cpus/?filter=series-core-2-quad,node-45nm#steppings

working out both my current and new CPU's got me to:

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20X5470%20-%20AT80574KJ093N%20(BX80574X5470A%20-%20BX80574X5470P).html

and:

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Core_2/Intel-Core%202%20Quad%20Q9400%20AT80580PJ0676M%20(BX80580Q9400%20-%20BXC80580Q9400).html

ie. both with CPUID's of 1067A, all be it with different revision numbers.

What am I missing?

Sorry if I am being thick etc. just trying to understand.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuffers*
> 
> OK, will do, but would like to understand the process of identifying what needs what?
> 
> was reading this:
> 
> http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-775-cpus/?filter=series-core-2-quad,node-45nm#steppings
> 
> working out both my current and new CPU's got me to:
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20X5470%20-%20AT80574KJ093N%20(BX80574X5470A%20-%20BX80574X5470P).html
> 
> and:
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Core_2/Intel-Core%202%20Quad%20Q9400%20AT80580PJ0676M%20(BX80580Q9400%20-%20BXC80580Q9400).html
> 
> ie. both with CPUID's of 1067A, all be it with different revision numbers.
> 
> What am I missing?
> 
> Sorry if I am being thick etc. just trying to understand.


That's okay learning is very important and you can ask any question!

This is the key:
Quote:


> Which microcode files should I set aside?
> 
> You'll want to set aside all of the microcode files with your processor's CPUID. There should be at least one of these for each platform, and you should go ahead and update the microcode for all of the platforms that you want your motherboard to support.


Also this:
Quote:


> If you're updating your old microcode, delete all of the old microcodes that match your processor's CPUID


According to this site your CPU has the following CPUID: 1067A (SLBBF).
So we remove any microcodes with 067A and then add the two new one's from the zip package. Save the rom and we're done!


----------



## Scuffers

OK,

looking at my current Bios shows this:



Odd bit is I don't see my current processor in this list?

So, from what you have said, even if it had that CPU ID in the list, it still needs to be replaced?


----------



## Scuffers

This is my (old-current) CPU:



Going on this I got to it being this one:

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Core_2/Intel-Core%202%20Quad%20Q9400%20AT80580PJ0676M%20(BX80580Q9400%20-%20BXC80580Q9400).html

Have I got this wrong?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuffers*
> 
> OK,
> 
> looking at my current Bios shows this:
> 
> 
> 
> Odd bit is I don't see my current processor in this list?
> 
> So, from what you have said, even if it had that CPU ID in the list, it still needs to be replaced?


Dude, Your q9400 code is right there (#12) AND the xeon code for the 1067a is also there(#13) This is from DeLidded.com---> "Here's what the different parts of the filename mean:

cpu0001067a - 1067A is the CPUID that is supported by this microcode
plat00000044 - plat is short for platform. This tells which sockets are supported by the microcode.
LGA 771 microcodes have a 4, 40, or 44 in this section
Desktop LGA 775 has a 1, 10, or 11"


----------



## Scuffers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Dude, Your q9400 code is right there (#12) AND the xeon code for the 1067a is also there(#13) This is from DeLidded.com---> "Here's what the different parts of the filename mean:
> 
> cpu0001067a - 1067A is the CPUID that is supported by this microcode
> plat00000044 - plat is short for platform. This tells which sockets are supported by the microcode.
> LGA 771 microcodes have a 4, 40, or 44 in this section
> Desktop LGA 775 has a 1, 10, or 1"


Right, so I have nothing to do (bar swap the CPU)?

Thanks for the help/info...


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuffers*
> 
> Right, so I have nothing to do (bar swap the CPU)?
> 
> Thanks for the help/info...


Once U swap the cpu, RESET the cmos! (either by pin or removing battery) Then start the computer using default settings so new cpu is detected properly and new codes are used for new cpu. Then U can set the bios however it best performs for you.(after correcting date/time,ect.)


----------



## Scuffers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Once U swap the cpu, RESET the cmos! (either by pin or removing battery) Then start the computer using default settings so new cpu is detected properly and new codes are used for new cpu. Then U can set the bios however it best performs for you.(after correcting date/time,ect.)


OK, looked at all the links, and the posts above and think I understand now.

After all that, no change required - but still good to go through the learning curve!

Thanks to all for the info/help, it's not wasted.

Will update when it's changed over....


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuffers*
> 
> OK,
> 
> looking at my current Bios shows this:
> 
> 
> 
> Odd bit is I don't see my current processor in this list?
> 
> So, from what you have said, even if it had that CPU ID in the list, it still needs to be replaced?


Your CPU is still in the list but @schuck6566 already answered that.

Yes, to ensure that the newest microcodes are being used the old entries need to be deleted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuffers*
> 
> Right, so I have nothing to do (bar swap the CPU)?
> 
> Thanks for the help/info...


You reset CMOS and then place the Xeon. The motherboard prompts you the CPU is changed and then you go into BIOS and flash the newest BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuffers*
> 
> OK, looked at all the links, and the posts above and think I understand now.
> 
> After all that, no change required - but still good to go through the learning curve!
> 
> Thanks to all for the info/help, it's not wasted.
> 
> Will update when it's changed over....


I don't know what you mean with no change required but it is highly recommended to flash my modified bios.


----------



## Piskeante

Schuck, you have an E5450 at 3,8ghz ish right??, Which is, in your opinion , the max speed you can get out of it?? have you tried more??

I mean, my X5460 is doing 4,2ghz at 1,35v . It will do 4 ghz at 1,29v and 4.1ghz at 1,31250. i know it can go to 4,4ghz without a doubt, going to 1,40v which is a safe voltage (just in the red line). The problem is the cooling (to achieve this you need an AIO or a very good double tower cpu cooler). In some scenarios, my X5460 just runs too hot (specially in games CPU demanding) it will go over 85ºC. That is not sustainable in summer time. Weird as it seems, Rise of Tomb Raider, Dead by Daylight or even Deux ex did not push the CPU over 80ºC (offset -15 considered) not even playing for hours, while Call of duty remastered and loading screens just bump the temps really high because of 100% load CPU between levels.

It's not a problem to daily use it at 4,2ghz, as it was iddleing at about 34ºC , and did not see it go past 60ºC in any condition (except benchmarks and gaming), not even watching 4k videos. (i just simply cannot play in youtube 4k 60fps videos, weird)

Would like to know what to expect of an E5450 in terms of speed, voltage applied and temps, if you don't mind (and if you've gone around max speed for your cpu)

Thanks.


----------



## schuck6566

my problem has been getting a STABLE clock above the 3.8's that I was comfortable with.(.e.g. not too much voltage or too high a temp) My board suffers from voltage droop so that even for the voltage of 1.392 you see in cpu-z, I have to have @ least 1.4375 or 1.4562v in the bios going to the cpu. Then underload it still drops to 1.37xx v . And after 3.6 to 3.8, it seems the voltage needed on my board increases quite a bit (I've had 3.91 fairly stable,but didn't seem worth the added voltage/heat 1.48+ and & added 5to9degrees on each core idle.) I've seen people in this forum get the 5450 to 4.0 with no issues. It's the luck of the cpu,& the combination with the rest of the hardware that determine how it will do.








My latest screen shot's are attached. Just an FYI I'm running a cheap 120mm AIO cooler.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> my problem has been getting a STABLE clock above the 3.8's that I was comfortable with.(.e.g. not too much voltage or too high a temp) My board suffers from voltage droop so that even for the voltage of 1.392 you see in cpu-z, I have to have @ least 1.4375 or 1.4562v in the bios going to the cpu. Then underload it still drops to 1.37xx v . And after 3.6 to 3.8, it seems the voltage needed on my board increases quite a bit (I've had 3.91 fairly stable,but didn't seem worth the added voltage/heat 1.48+ and & added 5to9degrees on each core idle.) I've seen people in this forum get the 5450 to 4.0 with no issues. It's the luck of the cpu,& the combination with the rest of the hardware that determine how it will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest screen shot's are attached.


Wow, that's a lot of voltage for 3,8 ghz. I've seen a few videos going 4ghz at 1,26-1,28v (450x9) and under a Noctua NH-U12P SE2﻿ air cooling. The temps were not more than 60ºC which should be correct since it's a 80W TDP. Mine is 120W TDP and that's a lot of heat to dissipate.

Also seen another one at 4,10 ghz at 1,32v with temps not over 80ºC (which is safe)

I mean, even suffering for vdroop, that voltage is huge. Didn't expect that. Seems like you didn't win the silicon lottery on your E5450.

i'll buy one, just to see if i can go to 4.2ghz at better temps.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> Wow, that's a lot of voltage for 3,8 ghz. I've seen a few videos going 4ghz at 1,26-1,28v (450x9) and under a Noctua NH-U12P SE2﻿ air cooling. The temps were not more than 60ºC which should be correct since it's a 80W TDP. Mine is 120W TDP and that's a lot of heat to dissipate.
> 
> Also seen another one at 4,10 ghz at 1,32v with temps not over 80ºC (which is safe)
> 
> I mean, even suffering for vdroop, that voltage is huge. Didn't expect that. Seems like you didn't win the silicon lottery on your E5450.
> 
> i'll buy one, just to see if i can go to 4.2ghz at better temps.


LOL, up to about 3.6, I can run @ about 1.35 in cpu-z and still be stable. Temps there are barely pushing low 60's with prime 05 running for hours. is like 1.37 or 1.38xx volts in bios I think for the lower figure. Here's my 3.92 GHz screen shot, note the min/maximum voltages in HWMonitor, and the bios voltage setting was 1.46250v


----------



## Whitey7

Can anybody help me mod my Phoenix BIOS with the newest microcodes? The BIOS is in a .ISO format and I can't find any tools to open it. Windows 10 keeps crashing with it in, I had to pull it. I'm running an EVGA 790i UltrsSLI motherboard and installing a X5450 SLANQ processor.

Thank You,

Josh


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whitey7*
> 
> Can anybody help me mod my Phoenix BIOS with the newest microcodes? The BIOS is in a .ISO format and I can't find any tools to open it. Windows 10 keeps crashing with it in, I had to pull it. I'm running an EVGA 790i UltrsSLI motherboard and installing a X5450 SLANQ processor.
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> Josh


Is this the Motherboard and bios You're looking for?? EVGA 790iUltra Bios with xeon support added. If so, then see here--->http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios/10#post_25655308 post #16, file is NF79P10mod.zip


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> LOL, up to about 3.6, I can run @ about 1.35 in cpu-z and still be stable. Temps there are barely pushing low 60's with prime 05 running for hours. is like 1.37 or 1.38xx volts in bios I think for the lower figure. Here's my 3.92 GHz screen shot, note the min/maximum voltages in HWMonitor, and the bios voltage setting was 1.46250v


what is weird is that your cpu needs that amount of voltage. i mean, you need 1,35v to go to 3,6ghz while other E5450 only need 1,28-1,30 to go 4ghz.



This is mine (had to go to 4,1ghz at 1,31250v because at 1,35v 4,2ghz it got too hot in some scenarios)

even my x5460 appears to work rock solid at more speed and less voltage which is extrange. As a user of that E5450 would you say , according to what you've seen, that you cpu is in the average of performance / W??

Also there is an enormous variation in voltage and that screen, since you go from 1,36 to 1,42 which is a huge vdroop. I would say that your cpu crashes due to that variation. so that forces you to go with more voltage so that the minimum voltage gets the point. Have you tried another mobo, specially a P45?? There are out there big bargains, in case you want to give it a try (although you already know this).

i'm kinda surprised about your case, cause i thought just the opposite about an E5450. Yes, you've told me that you've seen some guys with E5450 at 4ghz without issues but ......

Well, in fact now that i think about it, it's possible that that mobo is pulling you back. I mean, my X5460 had to have 1,3650v in BIOS (1,32ish real cpu-z voltage reads) to go to 3,68ghz on a P5KC P35 mobo. There has been an enormous difference in stability between those two mobos. Huge.

the performance and stability i'm getting on my P5QC P45 mobo just obliterates P35 performance on the older P5KC

Edit: those temps are incorrect, since in Hwmonitor you cannot set an offset on the temps. so take -15ºC to those. (those where iddle temps)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> what is weird is that your cpu needs that amount of voltage. i mean, you need 1,35v to go to 3,6ghz while other E5450 only need 1,28-1,30 to go 4ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> This is mine (had to go to 4,1ghz at 1,31250v because at 1,35v 4,2ghz it got too hot in some scenarios)
> 
> even my x5460 appears to work rock solid at more speed and less voltage which is extrange. As a user of that E5450 would you say , according to what you've seen, that you cpu is in the average of performance / W??
> 
> Also there is an enormous variation in voltage and that screen, since you go from 1,36 to 1,42 which is a huge vdroop. I would say that your cpu crashes due to that variation. so that forces you to go with more voltage so that the minimum voltage gets the point. Have you tried another mobo, specially a P45?? There are out there big bargains, in case you want to give it a try (although you already know this).
> 
> i'm kinda surprised about your case, cause i thought just the opposite about an E5450. Yes, you've told me that you've seen some guys with E5450 at 4ghz without issues but ......
> 
> Well, in fact now that i think about it, it's possible that that mobo is pulling you back. I mean, my X5460 had to have 1,3650v in BIOS (1,32ish real cpu-z voltage reads) to go to 3,68ghz on a P5KC P35 mobo. There has been an enormous difference in stability between those two mobos. Huge.
> 
> the performance and stability i'm getting on my P5QC P45 mobo just obliterates P35 performance on the older P5KC
> 
> Edit: those temps are incorrect, since in Hwmonitor you cannot set an offset on the temps. so take -15ºC to those. (those where iddle temps)


#1 my e5450 will run @ lower voltages and appears stable @ them(e.g. no crashes even in games) but i try to use Prime95blend test for my stability ck(tends to be VERY demanding) or @ least OCCT. It can run Cinebench all day with lower voltages and not crash. #2 I know better boards are available, this was just a build I did to see how they worked.(I also have an x5470 cpu that gets worse results in this board) I have an i72600 with a gtx970 as my main,and another i7 with the gtx950 as secondary system.The Xeon sits on the tv for easy access when needed by wife if I'm on my comp and she's gaming on console so doesn't want 2 start HER comp.







#3Swapping Mobo would nean having to aquire a Win10 license if I stayed with it.(I'm cheap..







) #4 To change the tjmax in HwMonitor you open the program file,go to "hwmonitorw" (a configurations settings file) open it in note pad,change CPU_0_TJMAX=100.0 to CPU_0_TJMAX=85.0 and save it. U may have to change your permissions to the file to allow you to make changes first.







#5 Yes the P45 chipset with the ddr3 is much better performane then the p35 with ddr2. So is the Nvidia 790i. Again, it basicly comes down to getting what you pay for. When I did my mod, the p35 board was 30+ dollars cheaper then the p45's being listed @ the time, and I already had ddr2 memory.(I DID upgrade to 1066MHz ram eventualy) FYI My first board was an asus p5e-vm hdmi that was damaged when a psu extension shorted. Go to post 9083 to get an idea of THAT fun trip.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> #1 my e5450 will run @ lower voltages and appears stable @ them(e.g. no crashes even in games) but i try to use Prime95blend test for my stability ck(tends to be VERY demanding) or @ least OCCT. It can run Cinebench all day with lower voltages and not crash. #2 I know better boards are available, this was just a build I did to see how they worked.(I also have an x5470 cpu that gets worse results in this board) I have an i72600 with a gtx970 as my main,and another i7 with the gtx950 as secondary system.The Xeon sits on the tv for easy access when needed by wife if I'm on my comp and she's gaming on console so doesn't want 2 start HER comp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3Swapping Mobo would nean having to aquire a Win10 license if I stayed with it.(I'm cheap..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) #4 To change the tjmax in HwMonitor you open the program file,go to "hwmonitorw" (a configurations settings file) open it in note pad,change CPU_0_TJMAX=100.0 to CPU_0_TJMAX=85.0 and save it. U may have to change your permissions to the file to allow you to make changes first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #5 Yes the P45 chipset with the ddr3 is much better performane then the p35 with ddr2. So is the Nvidia 790i. Again, it basicly comes down to getting what you pay for. When I did my mod, the p35 board was 30+ dollars cheaper then the p45's being listed @ the time, and I already had ddr2 memory.(I DID upgrade to 1066MHz ram eventualy) FYI My first board was an asus p5e-vm hdmi that was damaged when a psu extension shorted. Go to post 9083 to get an idea of THAT fun trip.


Nice! i don't know why i just simply don't try modifiying ini files on some programs to get what you cannot do using the program. It's the second time you have to tell me those tricks, xD









I bought the asus P5KC like 8 years ago, when it was still sold. bought it new, was quite expensive. Also bought an E6750 dual core, like 200€ at that time. OMG, when i think that nowadays you can buy that CPU used for under 5€.

This is not either my main computer, but i'm using it, don't ask me why, i love to play around with cheap components. The other rig is an E5 1650 v1 at 4,9ghz 1,41v with a P9x79 deluxe, 16gb DDR3 hyperx savage 2400mhz (2 sticks, second hand, 80€ in total, new they are about 170€) , 750gb of SSD Crucial MX300, 750W EVGA G2 , enermax liqmax II 240 AIO (cheapest AIO here in Spain that does an astonishing good job) and a a big bargain GPU VTX3D 7970 ghz edition (paid 80$) all that into a nox hummer MC black (for me the best case for under 50$ that you can buy).

The xeon x5460 (about 36€ , now it costs like 22€) is on a P5QC (paid 50€ for it), 120GB of SSD kingston UV400 (paid 40€ shipping included, absolute bargain), 550W tacens RAdix PSU (have had it for over 8 years, not a single problem, and it was cheap), a GTX 750ti oced, a silverstone Argon AR07 (which is doing a fairly good job) (i'm planning on modding it to put a 2500rpm fan on it (to perform really well indeed), and a 500Gb normal sata 3 HDD. ohh yes, and a 4x2 gb of ddr3 Hyper X 1600 KHX1600C9D3B1K2/8GX (bought them new at the same time of P5KC and E6750 which has been working perfectly for years), and that were for a while on that P9x79 and the E5 at 2133mhz 10-11-11-30-2T which, according to some mates in overclocking forums is rather "not normal".

you said you would have to buy a new windows 10 license, well.......i will not say anything here as i don't know some things so.....,









anyway, thanks for sharing with me some interesting info.


----------



## 1216

Does anyone know what sort of air cooling is required to get an E5440 E0 into the 3.8-4.0 GHz range?


----------



## Arxontas

Quote:


>


This CPU is on its way out. I suggest you find yourself a priest to read the last rites and then set aside some room in the lawn to ditch the poor CPU when it craps out.

Maximum safe recommended VCORE for the Core 2 CPU's as per Intel Specs was 1.365V. My QX9650 could do around 3.95 GHz stable at this voltage on an ASUS P5Q Deluxe Intel P45 Express MOBO.

Either you are completely clueless or you have purchased a CPU so badly degraded as to be near its EOL.

GG.
Quote:


> Does anyone know what sort of air cooling is required to get an E5440 E0 into the 3.8-4.0 GHz range?


Yeah, I do. The E0's require significantly less voltage than C0 CPU's and unless you own a badly degraded CPU like the person above, your E0 CPU should be able to hit 4 GHz easily at 1.36V VCore (within Intel Spec) and around 1.35 VTT.

This means, you can do it with something as simple as the CM Hyper Evo 212.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> Does anyone know what sort of air cooling is required to get an E5440 E0 into the 3.8-4.0 GHz range?


Are you really asking that?? xDDD. The answer is : the best you can afford. That's obvious. You should have said something like "if i'm in a budget position.....".

A cooler master 212X will do. But, and consider this, you may want to go with a bit more power, something like a Noctua NH-U12P SE2, a Thermaltake Riing Silent 12 or DEEPCOOL ASSASSIN II among others.
In case you want to have more performance at the cost of some noise, you can try a 120 or 240mm AIO compatible with 775 mobos, to obtain a very good cooling solution, also compatible with other sockets.


----------



## 1216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> Yeah, I do. The E0's require significantly less voltage than C0 CPU's and unless you own a badly degraded CPU like the person above, your E0 CPU should be able to hit 4 GHz easily at 1.36V VCore (within Intel Spec) and around 1.35 VTT.
> 
> This means, you can do it with something as simple as the CM Hyper Evo 212.


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> Are you really asking that?? xDDD. The answer is : the best you can afford. That's obvious. You should have said something like "if i'm in a budget position.....".
> 
> A cooler master 212X will do. But, and consider this, you may want to go with a bit more power, something like a Noctua NH-U12P SE2, a Thermaltake Riing Silent 12 or DEEPCOOL ASSASSIN II among others.
> In case you want to have more performance at the cost of some noise, you can try a 120 or 240mm AIO compatible with 775 mobos, to obtain a very good cooling solution, also compatible with other sockets.


Well, I have a Scythe with six 6mm heatpipes. newegg, review 1, frostytech list
I have a board coming this week, I'll let you know how it goes. I don't know what the chip can do, it's been sitting in a low end board


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arxontas*
> 
> This CPU is on its way out. I suggest you find yourself a priest to read the last rites and then set aside some room in the lawn to ditch the poor CPU when it craps out.
> 
> Maximum safe recommended VCORE for the Core 2 CPU's as per Intel Specs was 1.365V. My QX9650 could do around 3.95 GHz stable at this voltage on an ASUS P5Q Deluxe Intel P45 Express MOBO.
> 
> Either you are completely clueless or you have purchased a CPU so badly degraded as to be near its EOL.
> 
> GG.
> Yeah, I do. The E0's require significantly less voltage than C0 CPU's and unless you own a badly degraded CPU like the person above, your E0 CPU should be able to hit 4 GHz easily at 1.36V VCore (within Intel Spec) and around 1.35 VTT.
> 
> This means, you can do it with something as simple as the CM Hyper Evo 212.


LOL, Did You just skip over the whole section where we were talking about being able to get different OC's with different boards? Or were you just trying to sound smart while trying to be insulting?







THIS is in a gigabyte EP35-DS3R and the voltage droop is rather horrible on it. (note it's 1.42 volts IDLE and 1.36 volts UNDER LOAD) Intel's infor for the e5450 (PLEASE remember these are recomended settings,and are BASE clocks,they don't give info for OVERCLOCKING!) Electrical / Thermal parameters
V core ? 0.85V - 1.35V
Minimum/Maximum operating temperature ? 5°C - 67°C
Maximum power dissipation ? 133.25 Watt
108.5 Watt (sustained)
Thermal Design Power ? 80 Watt
45nm Xeon Quad-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
E7440, E7430, E7420 90°C
L7445 80°C
X54xx series 85°C
E54xx series 85°C
L5408 95°C
L5430, L5420, L5410 70°C
X33xx 95°C
L3360 90°C
X33xx series 95°C
L3360 90°C
(Note the TjMax is 85degrees)
BTW, here's my current stable settings.(stable being determined with Prime95 blend)
The CHEAPEST qx9650's on ebay @ this time are out of china(customs/duty fees,wait period) and go for $90.00 U.S. before fees. The e5450 can be had for $20-$25 U.S. with free shipping, or $35.00U.S. a pair. and a pair of stickers is 3.00 dollars. EP35's run about 50.00 and up, the EP45's run $90.00 and up when you can find them that low.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> Thanks
> Well, I have a Scythe with six 6mm heatpipes. newegg, review 1, frostytech list
> I have a board coming this week, I'll let you know how it goes. I don't know what the chip can do, it's been sitting in a low end board


mmmm.....that CPU cooler does not seem the "best out there", but don't get me wrong, it may probably do the job.

You'll see it inmediately. IF while in load state the CPU goes over 85ºC, just go to buy another one. If it can keep the CPU at around 75ºC even considering that we are not in summer, it may be fine.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> Does anyone know what sort of air cooling is required to get an E5440 E0 into the 3.8-4.0 GHz range?


Out of curiosity, would U mind telling this clueless person what Motherboard you plan on dropping the xeon into? The board can make a difference in the voltage required,which can mean more or less heat. Also,most boards need the xeon microcode added to the bios. There's over 45 already modified in THIS thread ---> http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios Feel free to ck for what you need.


----------



## 1216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Out of curiosity, would U mind telling this clueless person what Motherboard you plan on dropping the xeon into? The board can make a difference in the voltage required,which can mean more or less heat. Also,most boards need the xeon microcode added to the bios. There's over 45 already modified in THIS thread ---> http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios Feel free to ck for what you need.


It's a P5Q. Not the best but up to the task. I've already prepared a Ket's bios with the latest microcodes, waiting for the board to arrive so I can take a box cutter to the socket


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> It's a P5Q. Not the best but up to the task. I've already prepared a Ket's bios with the latest microcodes, waiting for the board to arrive so I can take a box cutter to the socket


That board will do the job. I have a P5QC and it's a very good mobo. heard about P5Q pro and pro turbo, gettin more fsb frec, but that board will be enough for you.


----------



## Scuffers

OK, CPU has arrived:


just waiting for the mod-strip and new DDR3 (currently have PC3-8500 replacing with PC3-10600).

Anybody want to take a stab at what it will run at in a SG41J1 shuttle?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuffers*
> 
> OK, CPU has arrived:
> 
> 
> just waiting for the mod-strip and new DDR3 (currently have PC3-8500 replacing with PC3-10600).
> 
> Anybody want to take a stab at what it will run at in a SG41J1 shuttle?


G41 Chipset isn't really that great at overclocking, as indicated at http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/2/#motherboard-compatibility. Expect may be 3.5GHz to 3.6GHz. For perspective, I was able to drop my X5470 into a P45 board, turn on LLC, and run 4GHz with stock voltage with 24/7 stability in Prime95 blend, on to of 4x2GB 1066MHz DDR2. Of course, your very specific mileage will vary, but good luck in any case.

On the upper end, my CPU was able to achieve 4.44GHz at about 1.45v.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuffers*
> 
> OK, CPU has arrived:
> 
> 
> just waiting for the mod-strip and new DDR3 (currently have PC3-8500 replacing with PC3-10600).
> 
> Anybody want to take a stab at what it will run at in a SG41J1 shuttle?


Go to post #11298 and further for an idea of how to handle the issues with the g41 chipset overclocking.


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> It's a P5Q. Not the best but up to the task. I've already prepared a Ket's bios with the latest microcodes, waiting for the board to arrive so I can take a box cutter to the socket


Watch out if you remove the motherboard heatsinks. The P5Q is notorious for breaking the northbridge when you remove it.


----------



## 1216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> Watch out if you remove the motherboard heatsinks. The P5Q is notorious for breaking the northbridge when you remove it.


That's good to know, thanks. What happens, is the TIM rock hard or does uneven pressure crack the die?


----------



## ziddey

Narrowed down the cause of sporadic instability to a failing power supply. Now able to do 9.5x400=3800 at stock vcore (1.25vid / 1.16v under load). SLBBA x5460 on an abit ip35e. Vcore requirements quickly get out of hand though, requiring somewhere around [email protected] and [email protected] Don't have the cpu under water anymore, and the 212+ can't keep up, so actual requirements may be higher. Any lower and either prime fails immediately.


----------



## 1216

For anyone curious, the heatsink managed 4 GHz fine. 1.24V, 55 C hottest core after a quick IBT. I think it can keep it under 60 degrees while sustained stress testing.


----------



## Scuffers

OK, Xeon in and running:



1st problem! - VCore - ***? in Bios it's set as auto and the only manual options are to increase it (as in + volts not actually setting a voltage)

Did upload new Bios as advised and removed the battery for 5 mins before restart.

runs OK, but CPU is HOT (idle 45-50C)

Comments?


----------



## Scuffers

OK, bit more...

in BIOS is showing this:



Showing 1.224V

Also, speed-step is OFF in bios, but it's still active?


----------



## 1216

Is your TjMax set to 85?


----------



## Scuffers

No idea, at a guess I would say 100, based on what the core temps are getting to (and then the cores throttling)

Don't think it's settable in this BIOS?


----------



## 1216

Right
Bioses don't always display the temperature correctly. How are they in your OS? idle and stress

You say throttling? They reach 85 C and multiplier drops? How are you cooling the Xeon?


----------



## Scuffers

Right, using RealTemp 3.7



TjMax is set to 100 (according to RealTemp), and yes, the multiplier drops to maintain <100 by the looks of it.

Cooler is currently the stock intel heatsink+fan - have ordered a Shuttle heatpipe one to see if that's better.

That said, the cooler seems to be doing the job (it's not getting hot the the touch) so I am guessing issues with heat transfer? Maybe I need to Delid it?

Your thoughts?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuffers*
> 
> Right, using RealTemp 3.7
> 
> 
> 
> TjMax is set to 100 (according to RealTemp), and yes, the multiplier drops to maintain <100 by the looks of it.
> 
> Cooler is currently the stock intel heatsink+fan - have ordered a Shuttle heatpipe one to see if that's better.
> 
> That said, the cooler seems to be doing the job (it's not getting hot the the touch) so I am guessing issues with heat transfer? Maybe I need to Delid it?
> 
> Your thoughts?


Ok, download "coretemp" and install. open program, click "options" ,adjust offsets, place "-15" in the box next to core 0 (instead of 0degrees) and ck the box for Apply to all cores. Then click OK. THAT will give you an accurate core temp reading. Your cpu may not be throttling from temp, it may be the varing between the lower and higher speeds from the speedstep,c1e,EIST features being enabled. It will only post the full speed UNDER LOAD AS NEEDED! If it doesn't need the full amount with those features enabled, it cuts back to a LOWER CLOCK!







ALSO, you may just have to RESEAT the cooler on the cpu, ck the amount of paste,(too much/too little can cause bad contact) and make sure it's fastening down EVENLY. (push pins are noted for being loose on 1 corner or the other from not holding well.) What was it the "stock intel cooler " for? a 65 watt dual core? or a 95 watt quad core? If the dual core, then it's GONNA overheat even @ stock settings most likely.Or @ least be border line. FYI, the c2q heatsinks are almost TWICE the hight of the 65watt c2d heatsinks and were really only for 95 watts.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

So you're trying to install X5470 into a Shuttle PC? With a stock Intel cooler from which CPU (there are several variants, some even have copper core, some are larger, etc.)? The X5470 is a high TDP chip, seems to me your tiny case + Intel stock cooler is largely inadequate for such a high power CPU. Something like an E5450 would have been much more highly recommended to run in such a system.


----------



## Scuffers

OK, lot to cover...

1) yes, it is the core temps stepping down the core speeds under load (as in encoding X265 4K video's in handbrake)
2) stock as in what came with the 'old' Q9400 Quad-Core (TDP 95W), ie. this:



3) yes, I appreciate I have stuck a 'hotter' CPU in a small case ( X5470 with a TDP 120W), so I am not exactly surprised it's running hotter.

Should say I am not disappointed as it's working better than the old Core2 in the same environment, however, I am looking to see what improvements can be made.

Clearly, the limiting factor is the cooler, so if anybody has any suggestions as to a Shuttle-Friendly solution by all means shout.

Will be trying this when it turns up:


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> So you're trying to install X5470 into a Shuttle PC? With a stock Intel cooler from which CPU (there are several variants, some even have copper core, some are larger, etc.)? The X5470 is a high TDP chip, seems to me your tiny case + Intel stock cooler is largely inadequate for such a high power CPU. Something like an E5450 would have been much more highly recommended to run in such a system.


LOL, See post #11333 for my answer to his first quetioning about whether to get a q9650 or a x5470.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuffers*
> 
> OK, lot to cover...
> 
> 1) yes, it is the core temps stepping down the core speeds under load (as in encoding X265 4K video's in handbrake)
> 2) stock as in what came with the 'old' Q9400 Quad-Core (TDP 95W), ie. this:
> 
> 
> 
> 3) yes, I appreciate I have stuck a 'hotter' CPU in a small case ( X5470 with a TDP 120W), so I am not exactly surprised it's running hotter.
> 
> Should say I am not disappointed as it's working better than the old Core2 in the same environment, however, I am looking to see what improvements can be made.
> 
> Clearly, the limiting factor is the cooler, so if anybody has any suggestions as to a Shuttle-Friendly solution by all means shout.
> 
> Will be trying this when it turns up:


Ummm,leave the case open? download HWMonitor. Open file location, find file "hwmonitorw" and open in notepad with admin rights. change CPU_0_TJMAX=100.0 to CPU_0_TJMAX=85.0 and save. This will change the tjmax setting in HWMonitor to 85degrees. Now you can run the program and it will show maximim temps and minimum along with maximum cpu usage and minimum. (along with max/min cpu voltages and memory voltages.) Then run either prime 95 or OCCT to ck what the temps climb to and to ck stabilty.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

What Shuttle PC is that you have? Sorry if you had already said which one...just trying to get an idea how much space you have for cooling...new CPU cooler is definitely going to help...but perhaps your case airflow could just be improved upon which could also help greatly, especially with such a small form factor PC. What is the largest case fan that can be installed in the case? Also...that cooler you posted doesn't appear to be much better than the stock Intel one...even with heatpipes, there is a very small surface area of fins on that cooler and just seems like a really specific use and generally inefficient design (takes up a lot of space, in a strange way, for little amount of cooling). I don't really keep up with CPU coolers, but I am sure someone could suggest something who is familiar with ITX builds and such...there are quite a few options out there these days when it comes to low profile CPU cooling.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> What Shuttle PC is that you have? Sorry if you had already said which one...just trying to get an idea how much space you have for cooling...new CPU cooler is definitely going to help...but perhaps your case airflow could just be improved upon which could also help greatly, especially with such a small form factor PC. What is the largest case fan that can be installed in the case? Also...that cooler you posted doesn't appear to be much better than the stock Intel one...even with heatpipes, there is a very small surface area of fins on that cooler and just seems like a really specific use and generally inefficient design (takes up a lot of space, in a strange way, for little amount of cooling). I don't really keep up with CPU coolers, but I am sure someone could suggest something who is familiar with ITX builds and such...there are quite a few options out there these days when it comes to low profile CPU cooling.


Here's his comp, I was thinking he's better off going with a cheap AIO myself. http://global.shuttle.com/products/productsGallery?productId=1382


----------



## Scuffers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> LOL, See post #11333 for my answer to his first quetioning about whether to get a q9650 or a x5470.


Ha Ha! - where's the fun in that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Ummm,leave the case open? download HWMonitor. Open file location, find file "hwmonitorw" and open in notepad with admin rights. change CPU_0_TJMAX=100.0 to CPU_0_TJMAX=85.0 and save. This will change the tjmax setting in HWMonitor to 85degrees. Now you can run the program and it will show maximim temps and minimum along with maximum cpu usage and minimum. (along with max/min cpu voltages and memory voltages.) Then run either prime 95 or OCCT to ck what the temps climb to and to ck stabilty.


OK, found an Arctic Alpine 11 Pro (don't ask!), and have just managed to shoe-horn it in (despite the northbridge heatsink!)

not 100% sure it's sitting flat, but it's definitely an improvement, almost can run 100% without throttling, although 1 core seems hotter than the other 3.

Idle and full load temps (all be it over a short timeframe).

 

Downloaded HWMonitor V1.3

nice, but can't find the file you're talking about? giss a clue?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuffers*
> 
> Ha Ha! - where's the fun in that?
> OK, found an Arctic Alpine 11 Pro (don't ask!), and have just managed to shoe-horn it in (despite the northbridge heatsink!)
> 
> not 100% sure it's sitting flat, but it's definitely an improvement, almost can run 100% without throttling, although 1 core seems hotter than the other 3.
> 
> Idle and full load temps (all be it over a short timeframe).
> 
> 
> 
> Downloaded HWMonitor V1.3
> 
> nice, but can't find the file you're talking about? giss a clue?


RIGHT click CPUID HWMonitor icon, click "open file location" and files will show there. see screenshot for example.
EDIT The core temp you see here is for my i7


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

If you are really feeling up for it, you could build a baby water loop with the pump / block from a closed loop liquid cooler, and buy a cheap 90mm radiator and a 5.25" bay reservoir...not worth it price wise, but would be cool







Seriously though, go ask around the forums about good low-profile coolers, I am sure you'll get tons of great suggestions.


----------



## Scuffers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> RIGHT click CPUID HWMonitor icon, click "open file location" and files will show there.


looked there, only 4 files:

hwm_readme.txt
HWMonitor.exe
unins000.dat
unins000.exe

Back to playing, new cooler is almost cutting it, just core #0 temp is approaching 100, others are peaking at 92/90/87

Still thinking there is a thermal contact issue under the spreader... has anybody here delid'ed one and improved the situation?

FWIW this is what it looks like currently:


----------



## mouacyk

There are far more practical ways to reduce your temps than to do delid an X5470 for possibly a few measly degrees (btw X5470 is soldered). Like already mentioned, you have much bigger issues -- inadequate cooler and air flow for a 120W TDP CPU. Your best investment if room allows is to get a 90mm or 120mm AIO and exhaust the heat directly out of the case.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

If you don't use the 5.25" bay, it looks like you can fit a fair sized cooler in there, actually...you could probably go buy one of those cheap $15 Deepcool coolers...I've owned a few, they all work well. This one in specific, measure if it would fit, cause they are cheap - https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835856001 - that would likely fit, with one fan at least. Like I said, double check yourself, but it looks like cooler height is not really the issue.

Also...^^^...they make 92mm closed loop coolers? I had no idea, that's kind of cool though.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuffers*
> 
> looked there, only 4 files:
> 
> hwm_readme.txt
> HWMonitor.exe
> unins000.dat
> unins000.exe
> 
> Back to playing, new cooler is almost cutting it, just core #0 temp is approaching 100, others are peaking at 92/90/87
> 
> Still thinking there is a thermal contact issue under the spreader... has anybody here delid'ed one and improved the situation?
> 
> FWIW this is what it looks like currently:


Right click file location it SHOULD be showing this file also. Try opening the program and clocsing then ck'ing. If not, then drag this file into the folder.









hwmonitorw.zip 0k .zip file
 make sure you unzipp and open first. Just drag into HWMonitor folder with other 4 files U listed.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Right click file location it SHOULD be showing this file also. Try opening the program and clocsing then ck'ing. If not, then drag this file into the folder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hwmonitorw.zip 0k .zip file
> make sure you unzipp and open first. Just drag into HWMonitor folder with other 4 files U listed.


It'll look like THIS afterwards.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuffers*
> 
> looked there, only 4 files:
> 
> hwm_readme.txt
> HWMonitor.exe
> unins000.dat
> unins000.exe
> 
> Back to playing, new cooler is almost cutting it, just core #0 temp is approaching 100, others are peaking at 92/90/87
> 
> Still thinking there is a thermal contact issue under the spreader... has anybody here delid'ed one and improved the situation?
> 
> FWIW this is what it looks like currently:


BTW, U can adjust the tjmax in real temp also. click settings, set tjmax, and change each core temp to 85 degrees. apply,and OK. I just installed the program and ck'd it to make sure.


----------



## Tnlgg

Hi everybody.

I got myself an x5470 from Ebay,waiting for it to arrive.

Cant wait to start overclocking it,seen guys go up to 5GHz.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Hi everybody.
> 
> I got myself an x5470 from Ebay,waiting for it to arrive.
> 
> Cant wait to start overclocking it,seen guys go up to 5GHz.


Welcome! Most of the peeps I've seen et 5GHz or more outta the 5470's are using either the p45 chipset, or the 790i chipset.. Be sure to let us know how you do!


----------



## garnier

*P5Q Premium* with *X5472*
Hi guys, few months ago bought X5472 for reasonable price and finally had time to fit it in my 'vintage' asus planar.
I can boot system into bios and into os as well, however it's feel a bit slow even in bios and after few minutes in os it just goes into BSOD and then it just fails.
The temps are fine and I'm already on latest bios.
I've ezflashed bios provided on begging of this thread as well.
Not sure what can causing it, any ideas?
Thank you guys.

*/edit: I've just added microcodes myself into original bios and it seems to be fine.
Well just got to reinstall windows i guess as it's a bit messy and freezes. At least on boot it's not saying any more that i got to update bios.


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Welcome! Most of the peeps I've seen et 5GHz or more outta the 5470's are using either the p45 chipset, or the 790i chipset.. Be sure to let us know how you do!


I have a good motherboard, can go to 450+ fsb easy even with Quads.

The cpu is from China with the sticker on,so it was overclocked already,who knows,will see how the temps will be with my H50 i have.

For now all i can do is to wait & follow you guys here to see your overclocks with those Xeons.

I dont know why some of you got the X5472/5482/5492 chips,those suck,not good at overclocking as far i know.

The X5460/5470 is the one everybody should go for.


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> The X5460/5470 is the one everybody should go for.


Unless you need to put a chip in a tight space. Then the L54xx chips are the way to go. And if you don't have a spectacular cooler, the E5450 is the sweet spot.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfanatic*
> 
> Unless you need to put a chip in a tight space. Then the L54xx chips are the way to go. And if you don't have a spectacular cooler, the E5450 is the sweet spot.


He was basically talking about overclocking, I think. If you want 4+GHz, you are pretty much limited to those chips he listed, unless your motherboard is top notch. Even then...10x multi is the best you're going to get.


----------



## linuxfanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> He was basically talking about overclocking, I think. If you want 4+GHz, you are pretty much limited to those chips he listed, unless your motherboard is top notch. Even then...10x multi is the best you're going to get.


Agreed on both points.


----------



## Tnlgg

Right now i have my Q9550 E0 @ 4GHz & thats a 8.5x multiplier cpu.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Right now i have my Q9550 E0 @ 4GHz & thats a 8.5x multiplier cpu.


And you have a good (450+ FSB) motherboard...that's pretty much the definition of a good 775 mobo...You could be over 4.5GHz had you bought an X5470 instead...just sayin. Or you could have bought an E5450 and had less heat and power draw to deal with.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> I have a good motherboard, can go to 450+ fsb easy even with Quads.
> 
> The cpu is from China with the sticker on,so it was overclocked already,who knows,will see how the temps will be with my H50 i have.
> 
> For now all i can do is to wait & follow you guys here to see your overclocks with those Xeons.
> 
> I dont know why some of you got the X5472/5482/5492 chips,those suck,not good at overclocking as far i know.
> 
> The X5460/5470 is the one everybody should go for.


If the board you're using is the 1 in your CryMods signature, I really don't see ya reaching 5Gig stable with it (least not for extended usage).My reasoning is because it's a 35chipset. They suck juice in most cases. (vdroop) The xeon's need more voltage as they reach higher OC's and the higher they go, the more they seem to need for each little gain over 4 gig or so. Where with an nvivdia chipset U may reach 4.5 say @ 1.45xx volts, my p35 chipset needs 1.43xx volts to give me 1.36volts under load.







THAT's @ 3.83GHz. And the higher I climb,the more voltage is needed to achive stable for little gain. The p45's and nvidia's seem to deal with it much better. If interested in 790i performance see this thread --> http://www.overclock.net/t/1547699/790i-ultra-nvidia-chipset-anyone-else-still-rockin-in-2015-2016-2017-overclocking-gaming <---- Shameless Plug for friend!


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> And you have a good (450+ FSB) motherboard...that's pretty much the definition of a good 775 mobo...You could be over 4.5GHz had you bought an X5470 instead...just sayin. Or you could have bought an E5450 and had less heat and power draw to deal with.


Yes i have Gigabyte P35 DQ6 board,450 FSB is nothing.

I did get a X5470,waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Yes i have Gigabyte P35 DQ6 board,450 FSB is nothing.
> 
> I did get a X5470,waiting for it to arrive.


Sorry, I thought you posted solely trying to prove my point wrong







I'll defnitely check back in to see how you make out with P35+X5470...also, since vdroop is being brought up quite a bit lately...there are mods that can be done, and have been done, to counter this...just something to check into if you're really wanting to shoot for 5GHz and it becomes and issue. I believe some boards can even get away without soldering and just penciling the right resistor and checking with a volt meter.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Yes i have Gigabyte P35 DQ6 board,450 FSB is nothing.
> 
> I did get a X5470,waiting for it to arrive.


The cpu's are part of the difference. U are going from a 95watt base draw to 120 watt base draw befor OC. here's your board and my board. same basic things. U R still gonna suffer from voltage drop unless they corrected the issue with a LLC feature I didn't see mentioned. http://www.gigabyte.com/Comparison/Result/2?pids=2743,2637 We'll see when the cpu get's in.


----------



## Piskeante

mmm...probably the problem with 5ghz will be the voltage for sure. I mean, in an X5470 4,5ghz was achivable at 1,37v as far as people i've seen. Some more some less. To 5 ghz i would say you have to be way up to 1,45v at least, and probably more.

At that voltage, and suffering vdroop, i don't know if that can be a 24 / 7 machine. Moreover, you'll have to deal with a huge amount of heat, so you'll need a very good air cooler, a very good AIO or, preferably, a water loop solution.

Pretty difficult task you want to accomplish, but good luck anyway.


----------



## garnier

I'm curious, why is my system keep crashing after X5472 installed ?
temps fine, bios fine , added microcodes and its fine, sometimes just bsod, any ideas? P45 - P5Q Premium


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garnier*
> 
> I'm curious, why is my system keep crashing after X5472 installed ?
> temps fine, bios fine , added microcodes and its fine, sometimes just bsod, any ideas? P45 - P5Q Premium


Is it overclocked?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garnier*
> 
> I'm curious, why is my system keep crashing after X5472 installed ?
> temps fine, bios fine , added microcodes and its fine, sometimes just bsod, any ideas? P45 - P5Q Premium


U mentioned U were gonna re-install windows, is this happening AFTER the re-install? Also, memory,psu,or video issues can cause the crash/bsod.Don't forget, that cpu is pushing the FSB to 1600 @ base clock settings.So slower ram may need to be adjusted.(e.g. 800MHz ram set with a multi of 2.0 instead of default of 2.4)


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> mmm...probably the problem with 5ghz will be the voltage for sure. I mean, in an X5470 4,5ghz was achivable at 1,37v as far as people i've seen. Some more some less. To 5 ghz i would say you have to be way up to 1,45v at least, and probably more.
> 
> At that voltage, and suffering vdroop, i don't know if that can be a 24 / 7 machine. Moreover, you'll have to deal with a huge amount of heat, so you'll need a very good air cooler, a very good AIO or, preferably, a water loop solution.
> 
> Pretty difficult task you want to accomplish, but good luck anyway.


A 24/7 machine,nope, i use that PC only for gaming & modding,i have another PC that i use 24/7.

I will use Water cooling(Cooler Master MasterLiquid Pro 240) & will see how far i can overclock it keeping the voltage under 1.45v if possible,well not that i care since i got it for cheap & dont expect to have it for 20 years.

I hope i get it in a few days or so,damn that waiting time.


----------



## garnier

It's not overclocked .

I'm thinking about power supply as it is uses more power now. However not sure about this as power supply been fine till now. And CPU i bought is used so it can be faulty CPU.
Don't think it would boot and then crashed if it's CPU fault, more likely power supply.
It's unbranded 6oo W power supply.
But was running fine with old CPU...
All the other components must be alrite.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garnier*
> 
> It's not overclocked .
> 
> I'm thinking about power supply as it is uses more power now. However not sure about this as power supply been fine till now. And CPU i bought is used so it can be faulty CPU.
> Don't think it would boot and then crashed if it's CPU fault, more likely power supply.
> It's unbranded 6oo W power supply.
> But was running fine with old CPU...
> All the other components must be alrite.


#1 using the 5472 is "technically" an oc from your previous cpu because you went to a cpu using 1600Mhx needing to use the full 1600FSB that the board is capable of. These cpu's are "Quad data rate bus" whic means that on your x5472 1600MHz cpu the data ratebus is 400MHz. 400 x 7.5 = 3000 (7.5 being the cpu multiplier for the x5472) for say an [email protected] 1333MHz the bus data rate for that would be 333.25 with a multiplier of 9 for 3000(or3.0GHz) . the trick is that it is running a slower bus speed so it's not ramping up the memory speed if the multiplier for that isn't set to correct things. You're going from 333.25 base clock bus to 400 base clock bus. I THINK I explained that about right. Feel free to jump in and correct where wrong everyone!


----------



## garnier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> #1 using the 5472 is "technically" an oc from your previous cpu because you went to a cpu using 1600Mhx needing to use the full 1600FSB that the board is capable of. These cpu's are "Quad data rate bus" whic means that on your x5472 1600MHz cpu the data ratebus is 400MHz. 400 x 7.5 = 3000 (7.5 being the cpu multiplier for the x5472) for say an [email protected] 1333MHz the bus data rate for that would be 333.25 with a multiplier of 9 for 3000(or3.0GHz) . the trick is that it is running a slower bus speed so it's not ramping up the memory speed if the multiplier for that isn't set to correct things. You're going from 333.25 base clock bus to 400 base clock bus. I THINK I explained that about right. Feel free to jump in and correct where wrong everyone!


Well still it should run with no problems. Still thinking it's power supply...


----------



## Tnlgg

Grab another Power supply & test.

Also you could unplug the power cable from components that are drawing lots of power such as gpu cards & see if anything changes.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Yes i have Gigabyte P35 DQ6 board,450 FSB is nothing.
> 
> I did get a X5470,waiting for it to arrive.


Hello , considering the fact that today is a bit cold and it's raining here in spain, i just wanted to give it a try. Never have i gone that high because as far as i'm concerned, temps will simply not be acceptable for me with my actual cooling (so going this high was not interesting) . but anyway. Hope my numbers and screens will give a step to begin with yours.

My board (P5QC) is perfectly fine with 475FSB. almost sure it will do 500fsb(but i didn't try). you will see in the screenshots. my actual numbers , those of which i'm using right now to post this, are: 4,4ghz, 1,3750v , 463x9.5 , 1,40v fsb (haven't tried but almost sure will work also at 1,3v) , fsbstrap 400 , pci 100, cpu pll 1,56v

the weird thing is that i once tried 465x9,5 1,3750v and it bsod before completing windows load screen. i went down to 463 and it's the session using now (see screenshot) . so 20mhz do matter.

i simply cannot enter windows at 475x9,5 = 4,5ghz. i'm not 100% sure, but i think my chip will not do 4,5ghz with my actual cooling, even if i upper the voltage (which in fact causes more heat). I did try it , but with no success. at 1,40v it should have done 4,5ghz.. i even tried 1,42v but mobo showed very high temps with a warning (above 100ºC) so with the correct cooling, the CPU i think would do the job.






to discard the mobo pulling me off, i went 475x6 and it did pass a cinebench without an issue. i used high clock temps and voltages to that (just too lazy to change them) but anyway, 475fsb is perfectly fine for my mobo.

also tried, as you can see, 475x9 and it was perfectly fine.

Considering (and thinking) that i have already gone over 1ghz overclock (from 3,16ghz stock to 4,4ghz) which is a massive improvement, now, consider this (my daily oc is 432x9,5) ....and also the fact that i don't think i have won the silicon lottery with this (do not know if you will win it),

if your board (p35 should not be as good as a P45 so there should be there a problem) and chip can do the same as mine that means 463x10 = 4,63ghz. at 1.3750v . at that time, The cooling solution will have to be a good one to be able to play without exceding 85ºC . With vdroop (p35 boards have it), you'll have to put a huge amount of voltage to do that numbers. i can say that my board hasn't got vdroop nearly at all so that definetely helped.

Now from 4,63ghz and up on your x5470 , it opens a very big "?" that it's just unknown.

good luck!


----------



## schuck6566

Just an example of the higher OC's with the x5470 in a 790i board 

These were his early OC's but first Prime95 stable settings I've seen @ those speeds for that cpu/memory.


----------



## schuck6566

And some of his bios settings for 4.56GHz


----------



## Piskeante

lol!!!

1,55v to 4,5ghz. That's too much. i790 can disable vdroop, afaik. I think i would do 4,6ghz on my board at something between 1,38 - 1,42v. 1,55v is just way up to degrading CPU very fast.

i've seen some X5470 at 4,5ghz 1,40v. i'm almost sure will not do 5ghz. haven't seen any x5470 not even at 4,8ghz with top of the line p45 boards.

should we bet? xD


----------



## Tnlgg

1.5V,damn isnt it way to much?


----------



## schuck6566

If U look, he brought it down to 1.48 @ 4.56 in bios post.


----------



## schuck6566

and here's some more from his page. 
http://www.overclock.net/t/1547699/790i-ultra-nvidia-chipset-anyone-else-still-rockin-in-2015-2016-2017-overclocking-gaming/340#post_25912235


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> 1.5V,damn isnt it way to much?


yes, it's too much for 4,56ghz. even my x5460 will do 4,5ghz at 1,42 (if i didn't have big problems with temps).

5ghz i think will not be possible. even 4,6ghz will be tough with your board.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> yes, it's too much for 4,56ghz. even my x5460 will do 4,5ghz at 1,42 (if i didn't have big problems with temps).
> 
> 5ghz i think will not be possible. even 4,6ghz will be tough with your board.


If you have the board, and don't mind replacing a CPU prematurely if it comes to that, I wouldn't hesitate the push 1.5V...if it kills the CPU, meh, they are cheap...if it only last a year, sweet, I doubt it would have been in use much longer than that. Of course, it all depends on what you were going to use the PC for, and whether or not you have a motherboard that'll feed the 1.5V to a higher TDP quad all day long, and a cooler that'll take the heat.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> If you have the board, and don't mind replacing a CPU prematurely if it comes to that, I wouldn't hesitate the push 1.5V...if it kills the CPU, meh, they are cheap...if it only last a year, sweet, I doubt it would have been in use much longer than that. Of course, it all depends on what you were going to use the PC for, and whether or not you have a motherboard that'll feed the 1.5V to a higher TDP quad all day long, and a cooler that'll take the heat.


Yes, that's for sure, i mean, at 1,5v the CPU is degrading, but not that much. In fact, between 1,4 - 1,5ish most overclockers keep their main rigs water cooled (loop).
Moreover, you will not kill a CPU by going to 1,5v. Buildzoid has said repeatedly that you can kill it when you are over 1,7v. He tried to kill a Sempron and needed 1,9v to do it. Obviously, the CPU degrades very fast at 1,6v. Jayztwocents killed an AMD FX 8320 that was using 1,5v to achieve 4,6ghz by using LLC that it went up to at least 1,6v (big fail for him) : 




the biggest issue here is that that mobo will have vdroop, so he will have to put more voltage in the BIOS to deal with that, so that CPU will have big peaks on voltage. also the fact that temps will get high. i would try 1,5v on mine to see where i can get, that's for sure, but i cannot do it since my cpu cooler cannot cope with that.


----------



## schuck6566

The rig in question that I'm posting the info from, was a 790i chipset with llc turned off. Liquid cooling and he ran it for over a year 24/7 @ 4.56 he was using a loop and also cooling 2 gtx 980ti's with liquid. (no 1 said he was SANE... LOL) He was having fun.


----------



## Piskeante

i would unmount my enermax liqmax II 240 to try 4,5ghz on my x5460 , but too lazy, xD


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> i would unmount my enermax liqmax II 240 to try 4,5ghz on my x5460 , but too lazy, xD


LOL, Go to post #56 to see all the cooling he had on the 790i setup!







http://www.overclock.net/t/1547699/790i-ultra-nvidia-chipset-anyone-else-still-rockin-in-2015-2016-2017-overclocking-gaming/50


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> yes, it's too much for 4,56ghz. even my x5460 will do 4,5ghz at 1,42 (if i didn't have big problems with temps).
> 
> 5ghz i think will not be possible. even 4,6ghz will be tough with your board.


Well i will see how far i can push it with keeping the voltage under 1.5v,but i would never add that amount of voltage to my Q9550.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Well i will see how far i can push it with keeping the voltage under 1.5v,but i would never add that amount of voltage to my Q9550.


have you already tried to oc to the max that Q9550?? because that CPU is 95W TDP, and more or less the same as a Xeon (well, xeons oc better but anyway).

I mean, having that CPU on your mobo should give you nice info about what to expect from that xeon.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I didn't really want to make my own thread, and this is kind of relevant if anyone happens to search "DC7700" and ends up in here...I have managed to find a way to overclock on this board without Extreme series CPU or SetFSB or anything. There is a microcode update for the board, and there is a bug where you can use newer 45nm CPU (up to 1066 FSB), but it incorrectly sets the lowest 6x multiplier. Now you can use Throttlestop to set the correct multiplier after Windows loads up, giving you the correct clockspeed (I am using an E5800 in this case). I figured I would try a BSEL mod to see if I could then still use Throttestop to "overclock" using the multplier (E5800 has 16x multi), and it works! I haven't messed with volt modding the CPU yet, or whatever you call it (like BSEL, but for voltage...term is escaping me). I am at 3.7GHz right now, so it may not go much higher, but it's still something, considering the max. official CPU supported in this board is an E6700 2.66GHz or X6800 2.93 GHz.

EDIT - 4GHz now...I am scared to go further on this board...meh, whatever, it's "junk" status stuff anyway, and it's stock voltage. It's probably not stable...we'll see what this junker can do lol 4.2GHz crashed immediately, and I guess this board only allows whole multiplier numbers (no 0.5 increments, well, nothing changes if you use one).

Yeah, seems to be sitting pretty at 4GHz and nothing has blow up yet lol Single core of 1354 / multi-core of 2593 in CPU-z bench, not bad for $5 CPU and piece of junk pre-built computer. Unfortunately, I don't think quads will work, I am still going to try once the ones I ordered for some other PC come in.


----------



## chris89

On a side note, I'm running HP A1640N / HP P5BW-LA : Built a custom gaming system using the L5320/ 8GB ram and it eats through beyond Ultra Fallout 4 1080p on my custom config. I would like to run the 2.67Ghz Quad say the Xeon X3230 2.67Ghz (Probably Dual Xeon 3070's in One die). Even know the 50 watt L5320 is solid for sure, no grips really. I just could do for some extra speed. Maybe I'll try throttle stop to see if I can crank it out to 4Ghz haha... Not likely but if I can do 2.67Ghz that would be cool... Only 2 hops in multi from 266 x 7 to 266 x 9...

Anyway I had a question... Does anyone know how to enter Advanced Bios Menu on F1 HP BIOS? On F10 HP BIOS it's CTRL + F10 which unlocks multi control, though locked per cpu. I would like to use a faster quad. Only the L5320 with a special bios someone modded for me (Who I cannot remember) works at 266 x 7. When originally it would only go to 66 x 7. Just like the Q6600, just 66 x 9. Any advice on how to do this and what app to use and what to do would be greatly appreciated. Thanks

http://ftp.hp.com/pub/softlib/software9/COL20727/pv-54517-1/sp35153.exe

*@Aaron_Henderson*
That's insane dude! haha You say ThrottleStop can overclock the DC7700? You say E5800? I can't find that CPU anywhere. I looked, doesn't exist. haha

I have had this system and tried every known 1066 quad, it boots yet says CPU unsupported on Every Quad I tested including Q6600/ Xeon L5320.

I did find the absolute fastest most probable CPU for that system was the no-mods-needed pop it straight in as it's a LGA 775 Xeon. The Intel Xeon 3070 65w 2.67Ghz Dual Core.

The Xeon 3070 was way faster than the E6700 I tested. Ran cooler and was much better at simple things like 1080p Youtube. The E6700 had issues with 1080p youtube and Xeon 3070 went through 1080p youtube with a breeze. I really wanted to get the Quad to work but it's the DC7800 that supported all the Quads including Xeon X5470 3.33Ghz... I bought the DC7800 board thinking it would work in the DC7700 chassis, no go. Different heatsink and everything, although they looked near identical. So you would need the whole chassis. I ran the SFF DC7700.

Tell me more about how you did the overclocking? I think the Xeon 3070 would certainly perform the fastest as it's the fastest possible CPU supoprted by the DC7700. At 4Ghz, I'm sure it would perform like the L5320 or better. Since 4 x 2 = 8Ghz / 1.86Ghz x 4 = 7.44Ghz. The Xeon has the faster much higher performing cache and more refined core tech than the Core 2 Duo.

Let me know man.


----------



## agentx007

Xeon 3070 vs. Core 2 Duo E6700 : LINK
They have the EXACT same specs. Only difference is TDP (slightly lower on Xeon).
Logic tells me : They will perform exacly the same if use with exact same hardware and settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> *@Aaron_Henderson*
> That's insane dude! haha You say ThrottleStop can overclock the DC7700? You say E5800? I can't find that CPU anywhere. I looked, doesn't exist. haha


E5800 is a Dual Core, Pentium Dual-Core to be exact, and it does exist : LINK

And..
Quote:


> I think the Xeon 3070 would certainly perform the fastest as it's the fastest possible CPU supoprted by the DC7700. At 4Ghz, I'm sure it would perform like the L5320 or better. Since *4 x 2 = 8Ghz / 1.86Ghz x 4 = 7.44Ghz*. The Xeon has the faster much higher performing cache and more refined core tech than the Core 2 Duo.


1) How do you want to clock Xeon 3070 to 4GHz ?
2) Where do I saw that math...
.
.
.
I know, it's "guys from marketing" type of math


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> have you already tried to oc to the max that Q9550?? because that CPU is 95W TDP, and more or less the same as a Xeon (well, xeons oc better but anyway).
> 
> I mean, having that CPU on your mobo should give you nice info about what to expect from that xeon.


4GHz,didnt go above,dont want to add too much voltage to it.

471MHz fsb it is,would be great if i could have that Xeon on the same fsb,that would be 4.7GHz.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> 4GHz,didnt go above,dont want to add too much voltage to it.
> 
> 471MHz fsb it is,would be great if i could have that Xeon on the same fsb,that would be 4.7GHz.


your board , a p35 has done 470fsb stable??? ***!! my p5kc could not go past 380 using the Xeon, though i've seen 430 using a dual core e6750 but your case is really rare.


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> your board , a p35 has done 470fsb stable??? ***!! my p5kc could not go past 380 using the Xeon, though i've seen 430 using a dual core e6750 but your case is really rare.


Looks like you have a bad board.

Right now im at 450MHz fsb (3.82GHz),Battlefield 1 does not like my 4GHz overclock,strange.


----------



## Piskeante

just want to say something.

Today, the best of the best in gaming is the i7 7700K oced to 5,1 or even 5.2ghz. There is not a single game that doesn't vary the fps using different cpu. The point? the point is that no matter what oc you have on your 775 socket xeon, an I7 7700K will outperform you by a lot!!!!

That said, it's not reasonable to say that your CPU works nice in fallout 4. In fact, if you were able to change only your mobo and your cpu, and use all the other components on it, your PC would run that game with more fps. Yes, this means that no matter what you do or what you have, your CPU bottlenecks always, to some extent.

Some people say that having 4 cores is just the necessary thing to run games at maximum settings. *that's not true*. In fact, what matters the most nowadays is speed and instrucctions per clock rather than cores. The maximum expression of this is Ryzen. Even the amd's flagship r7 1800X is outperfomed in games having 8 cores and 16 threads by a simple i7 7700K with 4 cores and 8 threads.

The condition of "4 cores will run perfect a game" is a false one. Can a quad core CPU socket 775 run Fallout 4 ultra settings? of course!! but a i5 7600K oced to 5 ghz with also 4 cores in your same exact rig will get far more fps. So bear that in mind.

There is a bit of misunderstanding in games. i mean, if you use msi afterburner, you will see how much of the GPU is being used. If your GPU (graphic card) is below 99%, lets say 80%, your CPU is bottlenecking the GPU a lot. so you should consider changing your CPU for maximum performance out of your Graphic card.

if your GPU is always at a 99% or more, some people say: mi CPU does not bottleneck the GPU, so it's doing a good job. Well, although that's true, a better CPU would get also that 99% and a bit more of FPS. a faster CPU will always perform better, even if both CPU's maxed the GPU at 99%.

i've been playing ROT, Dead by Daylight, bioshock remastered, and my GPU was always at 99%. This means that my game would not run faster in an i7 7700K at 5,2ghz??? WELL, THATS FALSE. It would run faster.

afaik, my x5460 at 4,2ghz would have problems in keeping a GPU full loaded in a CPU dependant game. Also, my xeon would have problems in keeping fully loaded a GTX 1050ti and an RX 460. It would do a bit to low bottleneck in an RX 470.

AND IT WOULD BOTTLENECK FOR SURE ANYTHING ABOVE RX 480 AND GTX 1060. So, if you are planning on doing this, i would advice you not to do it, because you are simply doing it wrong.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Looks like you have a bad board.
> 
> Right now im at 450MHz fsb (3.82GHz),Battlefield 1 does not like my 4GHz overclock,strange.


mmm, i'm aware of that.
But i don't think it was a faulty board. i did saw 425fsb for about 2 years on an e6750 but i could not go past 380 with the xeon. i'll give it a go one of this days to short out that and determine if it was an fsb wall for xeon, or just some tweeking.

p35 boards have a rather known wall at 450fsb, but it varies from board to board. Some boards will only do 425 (those are considered low quality boards). not seen p35 going over 450mhz stable. Your case is the first case from which I hear about.


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> mmm, i'm aware of that.
> But i don't think it was a faulty board. i did saw 425fsb for about 2 years on an e6750 but i could not go past 380 with the xeon. i'll give it a go one of this days to short out that and determine if it was an fsb wall for xeon, or just some tweeking.
> 
> p35 boards have a rather known wall at 450fsb, but it varies from board to board. Some boards will only do 425 (those are considered low quality boards). not seen p35 going over 450mhz stable. Your case is the first case from which I hear about.


I have seen guys with exact the same board as mine go up to 525MHz fsb,so 450 is not the max there.

I never tried 500,would need to bump up the MCH & FSB voltage i think.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> I have seen guys with exact the same board as mine go up to 525MHz fsb,so 450 is not the max there.
> 
> I never tried 500,would need to bump up the MCH & FSB voltage i think.


i did see a few time ago a P5K doing 500fsb on an X3210 xeon quad core and also 500 fsb on a P5K premium E6750 (which was the one i used time ago at 425fsb on that board) . don't know if being P5KC with ddr3 just pulled me back with that chip using the xeon.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> There is a bit of misunderstanding in games. i mean, if you use msi afterburner, you will see how much of the GPU is being used. If your GPU (graphic card) is below 99%, lets say 80%, your CPU is bottlenecking the GPU a lot. so you should consider changing your CPU for maximum performance out of your Graphic card.
> 
> if your GPU is always at a 99% or more, some people say: mi CPU does not bottleneck the GPU, so it's doing a good job. Well, although that's true, a better CPU would get also that 99% and a bit more of FPS. a faster CPU will always perform better, even if both CPU's maxed the GPU at 99%.
> 
> afaik, my x5460 at 4,2ghz would have problems in keeping a GPU full loaded in a CPU dependant game. Also, my xeon would have problems in keeping fully loaded a GTX 1050ti and an RX 460. It would do a bit to low bottleneck in an RX 470.
> 
> AND IT WOULD BOTTLENECK FOR SURE ANYTHING ABOVE RX 480 AND GTX 1060. So, if you are planning on doing this, i would advice you not to do it, because you are simply doing it wrong.


You don't play with CPU/GPU usage, you play with FPS.
Here are my thoughts about this :
GPU usage is funny since you can force it to go 90%+ on pretty much any card by using Anti-Alisasing with high enough resolution (DSR







), example : 



Q1 : Does 90%+ GPU usage in ANY moment on above video mean it's "not bottlenecked" at that time ?
Probably.
Q2 : Will game run with higher FPS if I pair it with better CPU ?
Yes (duh).
Q3 : How much ?
I don't know









My point here is this :
You can have 90%+ GPU usage with potato CPU if you pick a newest game and set graphics settings right.
Sure FPS will suffer, but GPU will be utilised like on more expensive CPU (because of "GPU Bottleneck", for more info ask AMD Ryzen marketing guys how to properly test it in games







).

Now, that 7600k @ 5GHz.
Like I said, most people don't care about usage %.
But you know what's second most important thing for most of us (first being frames per second) ?
PRICE
7600k vs. Xeon LGA 771.
You will get 3x more FPS on 7600k @ 5GHz (I doubt it if it's OC'ed Xeon, but let's for argument sake say it's possbile), and you will pay 10x more for it (Xeon E5450 ~20$ on ebay, 7600k ~250$ ebay).
I ask : Can 7600k handle games that are unplayable on Xeon LGA 771 ?
If not (because OC'ed Xeon is good enough for all games), then I don't see the point of arguing about it.
Those who can will buy Core i5, those who don't need to, or simply can't, will stay on older hardware that still can do games.
Examples : 



/



/



.


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> You don't play with CPU/GPU usage, you play with FPS.
> Here are my thoughts about this :
> GPU usage is funny since you can force it to go 90%+ on pretty much any card by using Anti-Alisasing with high enough resolution (DSR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), example :
> 
> 
> 
> Q1 : Does 90%+ GPU usage in ANY moment on above video mean it's "not bottlenecked" at that time ?
> Probably.
> Q2 : Will game run with higher FPS if I pair it with better CPU ?
> Yes (duh).
> Q3 : How much ?
> I don't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point here is this :
> You can have 90%+ GPU usage with potato CPU if you pick a newest game and set graphics settings right.
> Sure FPS will suffer, but GPU will be utilised like on more expensive CPU (because of "GPU Bottleneck", for more info ask AMD Ryzen marketing guys how to properly test it in games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Now, that 7600k @ 5GHz.
> Like I said, most people don't care about usage %.
> But you know what's second most important thing for most of us (first being frames per second) ?
> PRICE
> 7600k vs. Xeon LGA 771.
> You will get 3x more FPS on 7600k @ 5GHz (I doubt it if it's OC'ed Xeon, but let's for argument sake say it's possbile), and you will pay 10x more for it (Xeon E5450 ~20$ on ebay, 7600k ~250$ ebay).
> I ask : Can 7600k handle games that are unplayable on Xeon LGA 771 ?
> If not (because OC'ed Xeon is good enough for all games), then I don't see the point of arguing about it.
> Those who can will buy Core i5, those who don't need to, or simply can't, will stay on older hardware that still can do games.
> Examples :
> 
> 
> 
> /
> 
> 
> 
> /
> 
> 
> 
> .


As long i can play games with good framerates i wont get an i7/Ryzen,no point,just a waste of money.

What games are unplayable for 775/771 cpus???


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> What games are unplayable for 775/771 cpus???


Now THAT is the 200$ question, isn't it








From my tests - there aren't any.
I lauched and played Watch Dogs 2 on a Pentium XE 965 (granted, with 5GHz OC on it - but still :E).

OC'ed Quad core Xeon (or Core 2 Quad), can handle any game you throw at it (within reasonable detail quality settings).


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> On a side note, I'm running HP A1640N / HP P5BW-LA : Built a custom gaming system using the L5320/ 8GB ram and it eats through beyond Ultra Fallout 4 1080p on my custom config. I would like to run the 2.67Ghz Quad say the Xeon X3230 2.67Ghz (Probably Dual Xeon 3070's in One die). Even know the 50 watt L5320 is solid for sure, no grips really. I just could do for some extra speed. Maybe I'll try throttle stop to see if I can crank it out to 4Ghz haha... Not likely but if I can do 2.67Ghz that would be cool... Only 2 hops in multi from 266 x 7 to 266 x 9...
> 
> Anyway I had a question... Does anyone know how to enter Advanced Bios Menu on F1 HP BIOS? On F10 HP BIOS it's CTRL + F10 which unlocks multi control, though locked per cpu. I would like to use a faster quad. Only the L5320 with a special bios someone modded for me (Who I cannot remember) works at 266 x 7. When originally it would only go to 66 x 7. Just like the Q6600, just 66 x 9. Any advice on how to do this and what app to use and what to do would be greatly appreciated. Thanks
> 
> http://ftp.hp.com/pub/softlib/software9/COL20727/pv-54517-1/sp35153.exe
> 
> *@Aaron_Henderson*
> That's insane dude! haha You say ThrottleStop can overclock the DC7700? You say E5800? I can't find that CPU anywhere. I looked, doesn't exist. haha
> 
> I have had this system and tried every known 1066 quad, it boots yet says CPU unsupported on Every Quad I tested including Q6600/ Xeon L5320.
> 
> I did find the absolute fastest most probable CPU for that system was the no-mods-needed pop it straight in as it's a LGA 775 Xeon. The Intel Xeon 3070 65w 2.67Ghz Dual Core.
> 
> The Xeon 3070 was way faster than the E6700 I tested. Ran cooler and was much better at simple things like 1080p Youtube. The E6700 had issues with 1080p youtube and Xeon 3070 went through 1080p youtube with a breeze. I really wanted to get the Quad to work but it's the DC7800 that supported all the Quads including Xeon X5470 3.33Ghz... I bought the DC7800 board thinking it would work in the DC7700 chassis, no go. Different heatsink and everything, although they looked near identical. So you would need the whole chassis. I ran the SFF DC7700.
> 
> Tell me more about how you did the overclocking? I think the Xeon 3070 would certainly perform the fastest as it's the fastest possible CPU supoprted by the DC7700. At 4Ghz, I'm sure it would perform like the L5320 or better. Since 4 x 2 = 8Ghz / 1.86Ghz x 4 = 7.44Ghz. The Xeon has the faster much higher performing cache and more refined core tech than the Core 2 Duo.
> 
> Let me know man.


I just woke up, but it's been happily chugging along at 4GHz since last night, but yeah, it is only a dual core. Give me a bit and I will give you some more details and some screenshots (PC isn't connected to internet right now). But yeah, you could get away with an e5700 as well, and still get 4GHz on this board. The trick is that it will always boot with BSEL mod, with a 45nm CPU, because of the bug where they run at lowest multiplier. Which means you can then just use Throttlestop to set the voltage to max. stock voltage, and overclock by setting the multiplier. I ended up at 15x multi out of 6-16 that is available on the E5800, so technically 3990MHz, and not quite 4GHz, but close enough. Oh, also, this was after updating the latest BIOS, and adding microcode update (you do this AFTER you install new CPU or it doesn't do anything). Also...other 800 FSB CPU may also work, but your mileage will vary, and a 65nm CPU, like say, E4400 or something, wouldn't overclock nearly as well at stock voltage and would also need a pad mod more vcore to get much higher than 3.2GHz. So E5*00 series is probably the best solution for these boards, even better than X6800, which is officially supported.

EDIT - I put my DC7700 into my signature, it's "Derpy Sloot", in case you were interested.


----------



## Piskeante

The point is clear as water for me.

This potatos are damm good for the money. No option but to completely agree. i mean, the performance i get from a 4,4ghz xeon x5460 of 22€ is just unbelievable. not even the cheapest combo of G4560 and H110 board can compete nor in price or performance (afaik).

But let's say the things clear.

Any i5 (K) version and any i7 (K) will do better in games than this xeons as they show more IPC. even the i5 2500K is a better performer. The price?? when we consider this factor, the doubt dissapears in favor of Xeons 775.

Now, is there any game that would not run with xeons? no!! but in that point, even dual cores can run the vast majority of games nowadays (but bottlenecking the GPU a lot).

Is it reasonable to run this Potato with a GTX 750ti (my case) , RX 460 or GTX 1050ti among others???' probably yes.
Is it reasonable to run this Potato with a GTX 1060, RX 480 , GTX 1070/1080/1080ti/ Titan X?? absolutely no.

Well, will a Xeon like mine, do above 60fps in any game at 1080p with something like a 1080ti?? ABSOLUTELY YES. But an i7 7700K, an i5 7600K, an AMD Ryzen o for example my E5 1650v1 at 4,9ghz will get far more FPS than 60 with that same card. That's my point.

There is no point in pairing this cheap Xeons with mid to high performance GPU's since you'll not get the best out of it. This is my point. Because most 775 boards don't have ddr3, PCIE is not Gen 3, etc...

and consider this: it's now possible to get an x58 chipset board (cheap ones) for about 70$ and a W3680 xeon (6c/12t) with unlocked multi for about 80$. in probably not more than 2 years, that combo will absolutely crash this xeons 775 in price/performance ratio. But xeons 775 are , by now, the king of the hill.

Hope it's clear my point.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> The point is clear as water for me.
> 
> This potatos are damm good for the money. No option but to completely agree. i mean, the performance i get from a 4,4ghz xeon x5460 of 22€ is just unbelievable. not even the cheapest combo of G4560 and H110 board can compete nor in price or performance (afaik).
> 
> But let's say the things clear.
> 
> Any i5 (K) version and any i7 (K) will do better in games than this xeons as they show more IPC. even the i5 2500K is a better performer. The price?? when we consider this factor, the doubt dissapears in favor of Xeons 775.
> 
> Now, is there any game that would not run with xeons? no!! but in that point, even dual cores can run the vast majority of games nowadays (but bottlenecking the GPU a lot).
> 
> Is it reasonable to run this Potato with a GTX 750ti (my case) , RX 460 or GTX 1050ti among others???' probably yes.
> Is it reasonable to run this Potato with a GTX 1060, RX 480 , GTX 1070/1080/1080ti/ Titan X?? absolutely no.
> 
> Well, will a Xeon like mine, do above 60fps in any game at 1080p with something like a 1080ti?? ABSOLUTELY YES. But an i7 7700K, an i5 7600K, an AMD Ryzen o for example my E5 1650v1 at 4,9ghz will get far more FPS than 60 with that same card. That's my point.
> 
> There is no point in pairing this cheap Xeons with mid to high performance GPU's since you'll not get the best out of it. This is my point. Because most 775 boards don't have ddr3, PCIE is not Gen 3, etc...
> 
> Hope it's clear my point.


Not saying anything here other than = if a Xeon like yours can hold 60 FPS in any game 1080P with a capable GPU, and a user is running a 60Hz 1080P display...what are the benefits to going with a 7700K, according the your logic?


----------



## Piskeante

well, if you buy a 800$ GPU, you may want to get the most out of it. you´ll not get the best in a xeon 775. There is no discussion here.

this xeons will bottleneck even an RX 480. To which extent? depends on the game, but you'll probably be able to see 60fps in most games at 1080. As far as everybody knows this, and accepts this facts, anyone can consider keeping this xeons for eternity if they want, as long as they know that they are getting less fps than they could get with a faster CPU.

and a little more thing. trained eyes can see differences in fps. Why do you think, for example, CSGO players like 400 fps rather than 300?? trained eyes can also difference between 120hz an 144hz displays.

thats my absolute point.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> well, if you buy a 800$ GPU, you may want to get the most out of it. you´ll not get the best in a xeon 775. There is no discussion here.
> 
> this xeons will bottleneck even an RX 480. To which extent? depends on the game, but you'll probably be able to see 60fps in most games at 1080. As far as everybody knows this, and accepts this facts, anyone can consider keeping this xeons for eternity if they want, as long as they know that they are getting less fps than they could get with a faster CPU.
> 
> thats my absolute point.


I know this...but look at what you had said and my post to it...in that scenario, and by your logic, there is zero benefit in regards to FPS, because if you are getting 60 FPS, and have a 60Hz display, more FPS doesn't matter cause you aren't seeing them anyway. Was just something to think about, is all...I'm going to leave my opinion out of it. Getting frames much past your display refresh rate is pointless. Holding steady at or above your refresh is what is important.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> well, if you buy a 800$ GPU, you may want to get the most out of it. you´ll not get the best in a xeon 775. There is no discussion here.
> 
> this xeons will bottleneck even an RX 480. To which extent? depends on the game, but you'll probably be able to see 60fps in most games at 1080. As far as everybody knows this, and accepts this facts, anyone can consider keeping this xeons for eternity if they want, as long as they know that they are getting less fps than they could get with a faster CPU.
> 
> and a little more thing. trained eyes can see differences in fps. Why do you think, for example, CSGO players like 400 fps rather than 300?? trained eyes can also difference between 120hz an 144hz displays.
> 
> thats my absolute point.


Why don't you take a look @ this video of final fantasy XIV in 4k with a x5470 cpu,and a pair of 980ti's.







Seems to do fairly well in my opinion.


----------



## mouacyk

I'm going to put my 980 TI into my X5470 rig, when I upgrade to Volta or big Vega.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I know this...but look at what you had said and my post to it...in that scenario, and by your logic, there is zero benefit in regards to FPS, because if you are getting 60 FPS, and have a 60Hz display, more FPS doesn't matter cause you aren't seeing them anyway. Was just something to think about, is all...I'm going to leave my opinion out of it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Why don't you take a look @ this video of final fantasy XIV in 4k with a x5470 cpu,and a pair of 980ti's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to do fairly well in my opinion.


well, he was not running a game, but a benchmark. Synthetic benchmarks for GPU don't usually need CPU performance. An example is Uniengine - Heaven.

And another thing: Synthetic benchmarks always scale with SLI configurations. That's why you see 99% load on a GPU but less on the other. A big amount of youtubers have videos where it can be seen that many games don't scale at all with SLI configs.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> well, he was not running a game, but a benchmark. Synthetic benchmarks for GPU don't usually need CPU performance. An example is Uniengine - Heaven.
> 
> And another thing: Synthetic benchmarks always scale with SLI configurations. That's why you see 99% load on a GPU but less on the other. A big amount of youtubers have videos where it can be seen that many games don't scale at all with SLI configs.


By the way, I am not disagreeing with you that pairing a high end CPU with one of these Xeons is foolish, unless it's just holding you over until an upgrade or something...but in the scenario you gave for it not being a good idea...was actually reason for the 771 Xeons being a good idea...you had stated 1080P 60 FPS, and that these Xeons can do that in every game with a high end GPU...I was just saying if that was the case, if the user had a 1080P 60Hz display, the Xeon WOULD be sufficient and going anywhere much higher for "more frames" isn't really doing you much good as your display is only letting you see 60 of those frames anyway. I wasn't saying I agreed that was the case though, that these Xeons can hold 60 FPS in every game at 1080P, nor was I disagreeing.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> And another thing: Synthetic benchmarks always scale with SLI configurations. That's why you see 99% load on a GPU but less on the other. A big amount of youtubers have videos where it can be seen that many games don't scale at all with SLI configs.


A gameplay on QX9770 : 



GTA V :


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> well, he was not running a game, but a benchmark. Synthetic benchmarks for GPU don't usually need CPU performance. An example is Uniengine - Heaven.
> 
> And another thing: Synthetic benchmarks always scale with SLI configurations. That's why you see 99% load on a GPU but less on the other. A big amount of youtubers have videos where it can be seen that many games don't scale at all with SLI configs.


Well, he was playing GTA V with his 980's before he upgraded to the 980ti's, He seemed to have no complaints there. Of course,that was in 4k, not the demanding 1080.







BTW, here's my results from the same synthetic bench mark, using an i7-2600 with a gtx 970

score20170314130146.txt 5k .txt file
 doesn't seem too far off from his older cpu with the dual gpu's.







Especially when his was run in 4k, and mine was in 1080.







If the cpu's weren't being tested, I wouldn't expect to see mine do as well as it did,even in the 1080,compared to a pair of 980ti's against my lone 970. So,obviously the cpu IS making a difference in this test.Otherwise I could throw my 970 into my rig with the q9550 and get the EXACT same results(give or take a few points for hardware)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> A gameplay on QX9770 :
> 
> 
> 
> GTA V :


I was gonna get on ya for not having the Pasaflora in your game capture, but U have Triss so All's forgiven.


----------



## Piskeante

GTA V is a very CPU dependent game, and, as shown, it was bottlenecking that 780ti. Specially in the moment with the plane. You can also see some stuttering in some scenes. Also a massive bottleneck in the transition from plane to car.

And also the fact that that is a Benchmark, not real gaming. In benchmark this games try to do it so that the most part is done by the GPU. (developpers dont' want players to know that the CPU is an important part of the performance of the game, because they could accuse them of not fully optimized).

Will our Xeons do well in this games?? for sure!!! i'm playing games with this xeon instead of my other more powerfull E5 1650 at 4,9ghz water cooled. So, i'm not against this chips, in fact i'm in total favour of them, but knowing their possibilities and their handicaps.

As long as you know them, i have no problem in accepting a gtx 1080ti paired with one of our loved xeons.


----------



## KingBanana

Hello again guys

I have one question about lga771's xeon

Do they have unlocked multiplier ?

Thank you.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> GTA V is a very CPU dependent game, and, as shown, it was *bottlenecking that 780ti. Specially in the moment with the plane. You can also see some stuttering in some scenes. Also a massive bottleneck in the transition from plane to car.
> *
> And also the *fact that that is a Benchmark, not real gaming.* In benchmark this games try to do it so that the most part is done by the GPU. (developpers dont' want players to know that the CPU is an important part of the performance of the game, because they could accuse them of not fully optimized).


Stuttering is bottlenecking ?
What ?
I thought you said :
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> There is a bit of misunderstanding in games. i mean, if you use msi afterburner, you will see how much of the GPU is being used. If your GPU (graphic card) is below 99%, lets say 80%, your CPU is bottlenecking the GPU a lot. so you should consider changing your CPU for maximum performance out of your Graphic card.
> 
> if your GPU is always at a 99% or more, some people say: mi CPU does not bottleneck the GPU, so it's doing a good job. Well, although that's true, a better CPU would get also that 99% and a bit more of FPS. a faster CPU will always perform better, even if both CPU's maxed the GPU at 99%.
> afaik, my x5460 at 4,2ghz would have problems in keeping a GPU full loaded in a CPU dependant game. Also, my xeon would have problems in keeping fully loaded a GTX 1050ti and an RX 460. It would do a bit to low bottleneck in an RX 470.


Based on that^ I see 90%+ GPU Usage in all those scenes you metioned.
So... bottlenecking or not ?
I'm confused









Also that "not real gaming" remark is cute








Clearly you didn't watch the whole GTA V video I linked (FYI : gameplay starts @10:57).

Stutters : I'm recording at 60FPS while FPS is clearly NOT 60FPS all the time (no Vsync/Fast Sync/etc. either), add to that You Tube compresion and I don't think GTA V benchmark is stutter free as well :/


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Stuttering is bottlenecking ?
> What ?
> I thought you said :
> Based on that^ I see 90%+ GPU Usage in all those scenes you metioned.
> So... bottlenecking or not ?
> I'm confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also that "not real gaming" remark is cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly you didn't watch the whole GTA V video I linked (FYI : gameplay starts @10:57).
> 
> Stutters : I'm recording at 60FPS while FPS is clearly NOT 60FPS all the time (no Vsync/Fast Sync/etc. either), add to that You Tube compresion and I don't think GTA V benchmark is stutter free as well :/


jaja, so the video was yours, xDDD That solves everything in your answer.

is 96% GPU load a bottleneck?? OF COURSE. Not much, but there you have it. moreover, GTA V benchmark is not as CPU dependent as real in game recording. I really did see the ingame play, but only watching the benchmark i knew there was CPU bottleneck.

it's not my intention to tell you that with an i7 7700K you would be over 60fps in your gameplay, i assume you already know this fact. Stutter can occur when the CPU is not supplying the info the card requires with the speed enough of not showing some "blinks". But you are right, Youtube and compression can make that either.

let's face it. Xeons are an absolute bargain, the bang for the buck, the absolute "must have for people in budget". The superperformer for the price, no cpu can compete in price/performance with this Xeons, but don't expect of them the performance of an I5 in gaming. That being said, let me give you some real numbers.

My Xeon does score 436 in Cinebench R15. A G4560 will do about 380 points. and i3 7350K stock 446 more or less, going for 530 at 5ghz. i7 7700K will do around 1100 points. i5 7600K 5.1 ghz about 815 points. i5 2500K 4,5ghz about 580

now, in hitman at 1080p and 1440p, G4560, 7350k, 7600k and 7700k will not bottleneck a 1050ti, nor a 1060, but definetely bottleneck a 1080 with differences over 30fps between the worst and the best CPU.

in Mafia 3, very cpu dependent game, none will bottleneck the 1050ti, with the 1060 there is a 9fps gap between the G4560 and the i7 7700K at 1440p but almost 40 fps difference in gtx 1080. 11 between the i5 and the i7, all stock.

using a titan X pascal in overwatch at 1080p, the difference between a G4560 and i7 can be more than 100 fps. 70fps if you consider our equivalent stock, the i3 7350K stock.

now, some games, like, for Honor, using a titan x pascal, de difference between the g4560 and an i7 is just a mere 10fps. Optimized games use more GPU than CPU, so even considering this game as your main game, you would be fine with a G4560. Our Xeon would perform a bit better , so in terms of i7 we would be just in equal numbers.

GTA V, 1440p, titan pascal, fxaa, high quality, our equivalent i5 2500K stock gets 88fps. i7 gets 129fps. with the same exact card.

i can continue till the end of the days putting numbers and numbers, but! and this is the point, our loved xeons simply cannot max out a simple RX 470 in some games. It really depends on games.

So you say you can play very well with the xeon. Nothing to say there. If you tell me the xeon is getting every fps it can in everygame out of the GPU 780ti, my answer is: NO, NO WAY!!!.

Should you get 60fps in a Xeon an be proud? for sure!! this is a personal decision. i am playing at 4,1ghz (4,4ghz simply is not viable for me due to heat dissipation)a GTX 750ti oced to 1376core and 6600mhz mem, and still havent seen any time a bottleneck, but thats normal, because my card should be worst than an rx 460 or a 1050ti and a single G4560 stock will maxout both in most games. i also have in my main rig a 7970 ghz edition oced. if i put that card paired with the xeon, i will see bottleneck to some extent? noticeable? well, it will be there. You´ll not know if you are losing 5, 10 or 20 fps, but you´ll know there is in fact bottleneck.

your xeon is bottlenecking the GPU, to some extent. If you accept this, and you don't mind that because you get very good fps and playable experience, that´s fine for me. But accept this: your , well, our loved xeons bottleneck graphic cards like RX 470 and above.


----------



## chris89

*@agentx007* Interesting the Intel Pentium of all cpu's outperforms the Xeon 3070 & E6700. I was thinking you were speaking of a Core 2 Duo. Also Interesting that it works, eye opener.

Even know if the E5800 is clocked 49.98% higher than the E6700 & Xeon 3070. It has 50% less L-level cache performance than both the E6700 & Xeon 3070. It also has 28.19% less silicon complexity on it's smaller manufacturing process. Not to mention 33.25% less bus throughput capacity than both the E6700 & Xeon 3070 (800mhz bus vs 1066mhz bus). If your overclocking the multiplier alone.

I also tested the Intel Pentium D 960 3.6Ghz. The Xeon 3070 & E6700 straight smokes it. You could clock the Pentium D to 6Ghz and still not come close to the Xeon 3070.

The Xeon 3070 has a 2.9% lead on passmark compared to E6700. The Xeon 3070 is an even finer tuned chip than the E6700, more so than passmark says. I can tell you the Xeon is no Core 2 Duo, it is in fact a better chip in every way. So all in all during the most intense processing tasks, the 2.67Ghz Xeon 3070 will always have a static theoretical lead of 81.09% over the Pentium E5800.

It all depends on the task, maybe in some tasks the 4Ghz Pentium might edge a stock Xeon 3070. However in heavy computational tasks, the Xeon will perform faster in Decode/ Games/ Encode tasks. If you haven't tested the Xeon 3070 without a skeptical attitude, it will surprise as it did myself. After testing every single Core 2 Duo I had, up until the xeon. It's by no-means "fast enough" but it is the fastest processor for the DC7700.

Pentium E5800 passmark : 1908
http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Pentium+E5800+%40+3.20GHz
Frequency: 3.2 GHz
Bus speed: 800 MHz
L1 Cache: 64 KB (code)
64 KB (data)
L2 Cache: 2 MB
Thermal Design Power: 65 Watt
Level 1 cache size 2 x 32 KB 8-way set associative instruction caches
2 x 32 KB 8-way set associative data caches
Level 2 cache size shared 2 MB 8-way set associative cache
Manufacturing process 0.045 micron
228 million transistors

Core 2 E6700 passmark : 1704
http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Core2+Duo+E6700+%40+2.66GHz
Frequency: 2.667 GHz
Bus speed: 1.066 GHz
L1 Cache: 64 KB (code)
64 KB (data)
L2 Cache: 4 MB
Thermal Design Power: 65 Watt
Level 1 cache size 2 x 32 KB 8-way set associative instruction caches
2 x 32 KB 8-way set associative data caches
Level 2 cache size shared 4 MB 16-way set associative cache
Manufacturing process 0.065 micron
291 million transistors

Xeon 3070 passmark : 1754
http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Xeon+3070+%40+2.66GHz
Frequency: 2.667 GHz
Bus speed: 1.066 GHz
L1 Cache: 64 KB (code)
64 KB (data)
L2 Cache: 4 MB
Thermal Design Power: 65 Watt
Level 1 cache size 2 x 32 KB 8-way set associative instruction caches
2 x 32 KB 8-way set associative data caches
Level 2 cache size Shared 4 MB 16-way set associative cache


----------



## agentx007

@Piskeante
So it is GPU usage








Glad to clear that one out.
Quote:


> If you tell me the xeon is getting every fps it can in everygame out of the GPU 780ti, my answer is: NO, NO WAY!!!.


Thinking "outside the box" allowed ?
If so... it's easy : You only have to create a GPU bottlenecked situation (beause that's how I see "Getting out every frame out of GTX 780 Ti").
Basicly : Run 4k resolution with MSAA x8 in modern/new games. That setiings will cause a VRAM shortage, which in turn will make the GPU capable of rendering only few fames per second.
That value will be THE maxed FPS value you will get out of GTX 780 Ti on this particular CPU/MB/RAM combo.
Now, since FPS is low - CPU is free to do other stuff (and if it's capable of handling PCI-e traffic to/from GPU with game engine on top, CPU usage should fall like a rock - at least in theory).

Proof of concept ?
@6:11 on this video you can see it happening (right before I set lower MSAA value) : 



 (please note, I'm using here A LOT slower CPU than mid range Xeon 45nm







).

Ending : I get that you can't max out GPU with lower resolution/graphics quality.
But I hope you get my point as well :
If you make GPU work harder - it will (regardless of CPU you use).
That's what is meant by "GPU Bottleneck", and what I think is meant by maxing out GPU (at least in my book).
What I described here is extreme case (to prove my point that it is doable in real world).
It's silly, I know, but it is possible to do.

@Chris89
If programs don't or can't use 2MB+ L2 cache, higher clocked CPU of the same architecture will always win.

Also, you think AVERAGE passmark score of Xeon is higher, so it makes it faster than E6700 ?!
WOW, just read what passmark is showing with that results.
Xeon 3070 samples :
Single Thread Rating: 1019
Samples: 8*
**Margin for error: Medium*

Core 2 Duo E6700 samples :
Single Thread Rating: 994
Samples: 409*
**Margin for error: Low*

8 samples vs. 409.
And those contain both stock, and overclocked results (FYI).
Passmark is garbage in comparing stuff, simply because of things like this^.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> *@agentx007* Interesting the Intel Pentium of all cpu's outperforms the Xeon 3070 & E6700. I was thinking you were speaking of a Core 2 Duo. Also Interesting that it works, eye opener.
> 
> Even know if the E5800 is clocked 49.98% higher than the E6700 & Xeon 3070. It has 50% less L-level cache performance than both the E6700 & Xeon 3070. It also has 28.19% less silicon complexity on it's smaller manufacturing process. Not to mention 33.25% less bus throughput capacity than both the E6700 & Xeon 3070 (800mhz bus vs 1066mhz bus). If your overclocking the multiplier alone.
> 
> The Xeon 3070 has a 2.9% lead on passmark compared to E6700. The Xeon 3070 is an even finer tuned chip than the E6700, more so than passmark says. I can tell you the Xeon is no Core 2 Duo, it is in fact a better chip in every way. So all in all during the most intense processing tasks, the 2.67Ghz Xeon 3070 will always have a static theoretical lead of 81.09% over the Pentium E5800.
> 
> It all depends on the task, maybe in some tasks the 4Ghz Pentium might edge a stock Xeon 3070. However in heavy computational tasks, the Xeon will perform faster in Decode/ Games/ Encode tasks. If you haven't tested the Xeon 3070 without a skeptical attitude, it will surprise as it did myself. After testing every single Core 2 Duo I had, up until the xeon. It's by no-means "fast enough" but it is the fastest processor for the DC7700.
> 
> Pentium E5800 passmark : 1908
> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Pentium+E5800+%40+3.20GHz
> Frequency: 3.2 GHz
> Bus speed: 800 MHz
> L1 Cache: 64 KB (code)
> 64 KB (data)
> L2 Cache: 2 MB
> Thermal Design Power: 65 Watt
> Level 1 cache size 2 x 32 KB 8-way set associative instruction caches
> 2 x 32 KB 8-way set associative data caches
> Level 2 cache size shared 2 MB 8-way set associative cache
> Manufacturing process 0.045 micron
> 228 million transistors
> 
> Core 2 E6700 passmark : 1704
> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Core2+Duo+E6700+%40+2.66GHz
> Frequency: 2.667 GHz
> Bus speed: 1.066 GHz
> L1 Cache: 64 KB (code)
> 64 KB (data)
> L2 Cache: 4 MB
> Thermal Design Power: 65 Watt
> Level 1 cache size 2 x 32 KB 8-way set associative instruction caches
> 2 x 32 KB 8-way set associative data caches
> Level 2 cache size shared 4 MB 16-way set associative cache
> Manufacturing process 0.065 micron
> 291 million transistors
> 
> Xeon 3070 passmark : 1754
> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Xeon+3070+%40+2.66GHz
> Frequency: 2.667 GHz
> Bus speed: 1.066 GHz
> L1 Cache: 64 KB (code)
> 64 KB (data)
> L2 Cache: 4 MB
> Thermal Design Power: 65 Watt
> Level 1 cache size 2 x 32 KB 8-way set associative instruction caches
> 2 x 32 KB 8-way set associative data caches
> Level 2 cache size Shared 4 MB 16-way set associative cache


BSEL modded E5800 to 266, then used multiplier to overclock...the bus speed is 266(1066 FSB) x 15 = 3990 MHz, with another whole multiplier left to go up to 4.25GHz if I added some voltage through more pad modding on CPU. This E5800 at 4GHz will SMASH anything you are talking about here. You really aren't too sure what you're talking about dude, no offense...but Xeon 3070 is not even going to come close in ANY task to a 4GHz E5800...sorry dude, that's just, like, way out of left field. Your 3070 is basically an E6700, simple as that, which isn't even the fastest CPU officially supported by this PC...that's the X6800, which is also a higher performer than your 3070. These are facts, doesn't really matter how it "feels" to you. Also, 4GHz isn't going to "edge" out 2.66GHz...that's a large difference...like seriously, this is starting to tick me off...if you don't know what you are talking about, please just refrain and just listen and learn instead, before you go giving lessons...it ruins the forums. Also...you are comparing a 65nm CPU to a 45nm one...another thing to consider...the E5800 is better in every way STOCK, let alone 4GHz.

With BIOS and microcode update, you can run more CPU than just E5800...you can choose any up to 1066 FSB 45nm...I chose 800 FSB CPU so I could OVERCLOCK it on a 1066 FSB motherboard. I really feel like all of this is just going over your head by a mile.

I honestly kind of feel like you're trolling at this point...even without overclocking, E5800 and E7600 are best CPU you can get for this board.


----------



## chris89

*@Aaron_Henderson* Throw me some AIDA64 CPU Queen & CPU Memory Cache Benchmark data and then we can further understand what the significance of the #1 essential part of a CPU is all about. I'll pop in the Xeon 3070 and provide my data as well.

*Side Note To Previous Comments*
What are you guy's talking about if you don't mind me asking? I'm hearing stuttering/ bottlenecks/ ram usage but not sure what is the question at hand?

As a rule of thumb in computing all tasks are actually at the mercy of the system memory throughput. The CPU buffers out it's L-Level cache at call it 375GB/s to a memory bus of only 6.4GB/s. That's 58.59 times less memory throughput than processor throughput. All components are supplied with no more than 6.4GB/s of data to work on every second. With a 6.4GB/s memory bus limit, that's all that can be supplied to the GPU. Stutter is being out-of-system-ram, check out the "Commit" in memory usage when in-game. Since it may say your 50% free, yet that extra 49% is commited to cache prefetch buffer. As soon as it exceeds the physical memory amount of commit. It switches to Virtural Memory on the ever slower I/O bus of on SATA I, 1.5Gbps which is for every 1 Gigabit just 128 Mega Byte. So total I/O capacity is 33.33 times slower than the system memory bus throughput. So it goes CPU cache buffer, to system memory cache buffer, to I/O cache buffer. Each step slowing down the process significantly. Only 192MB/s peak on 1.5Gbps SATA I. So basically you want a whole bunch of ram, so the "Commit" never exceeds 75% of the total system physical memory capacity. That way you never witness the mega-lag-outs of the I/O Virtual Memory. You will only have slow-downs in fps but no stutters, it will be smooth yet just not as many frames being spit out of the GPU.

HAHA sorry for the long answer, I hope it helps anyone.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> *@Aaron_Henderson* Throw me some AIDA64 CPU Queen & CPU Memory Cache Benchmark data and then we can further understand what the significance of the #1 essential part of a CPU is all about. I'll pop in the Xeon 3070 and provide my data as well.
> 
> What are you guy's talking about if you don't mind me asking? I'm hearing stuttering/ bottlenecks/ ram usage but not sure what is the question at hand?
> 
> As a rule of thumb in computing all tasks are actually at the mercy of the system memory throughput. The CPU buffers out it's L-Level cache at call it 375GB/s to a memory bus of only 6.4GB/s. That's 58.59 times less memory throughput than processor throughput. All components are supplied with no more than 6.4GB/s of data to work on every second. With a 6.4GB/s memory bus limit, that's all that can be supplied to the GPU. Stutter is being out-of-system-ram, check out the "Commit" in memory usage when in-game. Since it may say your 50% free, yet that extra 49% is commited to cache prefetch buffer. As soon as it exceeds the physical memory amount of commit. It switches to Virtural Memory on the ever slower I/O bus of on SATA I, 1.5Gbps which is for every 1 Gigabit just 128 Mega Byte. So total I/O capacity is 33.33 times slower than the system memory bus throughput. So it goes CPU cache buffer, to system memory cache buffer, to I/O cache buffer. Each step slowing down the process significantly. Only 192MB/s peak on 1.5Gbps SATA I. So basically you want a whole bunch of ram, so the "Commit" never exceeds 75% of the total system physical memory capacity. That way you never witness the mega-lag-outs of the I/O Virtual Memory. You will only have slow-downs in fps but no stutters, it will be smooth yet just not as many frames being spit out of the GPU.
> 
> HAHA sorry for the long answer, I hope it helps anyone.


Dude. I am not going to waste my time with such nonsense...it's been done and the info is all over the internet. Help yourself.


----------



## Piskeante

P43 boards are damm cheap now. are they bad overclocking??


----------



## chris89

*@Aaron_Henderson* Thank you for the reply. I'll just say the likeliness of you or I finding out the Pentium E5800 4Ghz CPU L1/L2 Cache performance numbers and memory bandwidth. Is far and few between. I can only supply my data, to compare directly to see just how much a 2MB Cache Pentium smokes a 4MB Cache Xeon.


----------



## agentx007

chris89 : To put it simply, I was multitasking with two conversations.
I and Piskeante have a talk about GPU/CPU bottlenecking (GPU/CPU usage and such), no need for trying to reply and explain we know what each of us is trying to say.

Me, You and Aaron_Henderson were/are talking about Xeon 3070 vs. Core 2 Duo E6700.
Here, have some E5800 4GHz L1/L2 values : LINK







(and yes I did VID/BSEL moded that CPU to get that score).
Memory is down A LOT since I'm using VIA chipset here. L1 and L2 should be good (I think).

@Piskeante (and back to main topic)
Well, they are little less locked P45's.
They should have PCI-e 2.0 and basic OC options.
But since OC depends on model of MB, you should know that P43 was used in cheap OEM boards with REALLY limited BIOS options.


----------



## chris89

*@agentx007* Your right. Thank you for the reply. Passmark is not an accurate approach to comparing CPU's. I always like to compare AIDA64 CPU Queen Score & CPU Cache And Memory Benchmark. Just to see across all levels, what kind of numbers is it spitting out. I would be willing to throw in the Xeon 3070 just to send some DDR2 scores. It would be a good comparison and fair compared to DC7700.


----------



## agentx007

Easy comparison (same setup and settings) :

cachemem.png 193k .png file


cachemem.png 194k .png file

X6800 is higher binned E6700, and E5400 has lower multi than E5800 - but in this test, they are set exacly the same.


----------



## schuck6566

LOL, gentlemen,gentlemen... far be it for ME to drag people back to the subject, but this is the support forum for the xeon mod.(socket 775 modded to support socket 771 cpu's, ect,ect.) I admit I DID tend to lead this off track some by posting laithan's video and forum for the 790i.







So lets all just agree to have our own view points on some issues.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Easy comparison (same setup and settings) :
> 
> cachemem.png 193k .png file
> 
> 
> cachemem.png 194k .png file
> 
> X6800 is higher binned E6700, and E5400 has lower multi than E5800 - but in this test, they are set exacly the same.


correct me if I'm wrong,but only real difference I saw was in memory write speed??


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> LOL, gentlemen,gentlemen... far be it for ME to drag people back to the subject, but this is the support forum for the xeon mod.(socket 775 modded to support socket 771 cpu's, ect,ect.) I admit I DID tend to lead this off track some by posting laithan's video and forum for the 790i.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lets all just agree to have our own view points on some issues.


I should have made my own thread...I figured I would have been able to make a post without someone first saying E5800 doesn't exist, implying I am lying...and then goes on to say, right after my post, how his Xeon 3070 is the fastest and best CPU for this DC7700...my own stupidity for thinking I could make a post on OCN that wouldn't be followed up with even further stupidity...geez...I am still shaking my head. I am keeping away from this thread from now on, I've learned all I need to from here, it has been very helpful...thanks for everything dudes along the way.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I should have made my own thread...I figured I would have been able to make a post without someone first saying E5800 doesn't exist, implying I am lying...and then goes on to say, right after my post, how his Xeon 3070 is the fastest and best CPU for this DC7700...my own stupidity for thinking I could make a post on OCN that wouldn't be followed up with even further stupidity...geez...I am still shaking my head. I am keeping away from this thread from now on, I've learned all I need to from here, it has been very helpful...thanks for everything dudes along the way.










Aaron, we've helped lots of peeps with this mod, lol,we all have bad day's and question things we read sometimes.(I know I've wanted to call "bullS&!t"about some things I see here, then later I see someone else posting the same type of thing & i'm like Wow,they really WERE right. So,just don't leave,you'd be missed.


----------



## chris89

CBROM Award : NUL > NCPUCODE.BIN Access is denied. ?advice

Haha, I didn't know you were talking about a Pentium. I just never ran or heard of anyone running a Pentium these days...

Can someone help update microcode on my a1640n? I think that's the issue. The P5BW-LA Phoenix Award defaults to 66Mhz FSB on unsupported CPU's even know it boots. I think I had the microcode updated by someone familiar with Phoenix Award microcode updates fixing only the L5320. I'd like to add X3230/ Q6600/ Q6700. I couldn't get it to work on cbrom. Here it booted to 66 x 9 = 594Mhz... In the meantime, I'll just pop the CPU in my other system to test.

P5BWLA.zip 480k .zip file




Tested the Xeon 3070 in my other system with the AMI micro code updates listed and it said CPU unsupported. So idk, it worked on the DC7700 without anything.

Anyway, just popped the L5320 back in for the moment.


----------



## ziddey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Haha, I didn't know you were talking about a Pentium. I just never ran or heard of anyone running a Pentium these days...
> 
> Can someone help update microcode on my a1640n? I think that's the issue. The P5BW-LA Phoenix Award defaults to 66Mhz FSB on unsupported CPU's even know it boots. I think I had the microcode updated by someone familiar with Phoenix Award microcode updates fixing only the L5320. I'd like to add X3230/ Q6600/ Q6700. I couldn't get it to work on cbrom. Here it booted to 66 x 9 = 594Mhz... In the meantime, I'll just pop the CPU in my other system to test.


What do you mean you couldn't get it to work?

These are your current microcodes:

Code:



Code:


CPUID=F25 Rev=2C 2004/08/26 CRC=62D062AB Off=D17E0 Size=800 Plat=4
CPUID=F34 Rev=17 2005/04/21 CRC=2CBD6146 Off=D1FE0 Size=1C00 Plat=0,2,3,4
CPUID=F41 Rev=17 2005/04/22 CRC=326135C1 Off=D3BE0 Size=1400 Plat=0,2,3,4,5,7
CPUID=F43 Rev=05 2005/04/21 CRC=77812C17 Off=D4FE0 Size=800 Plat=0,2,3,4,7
CPUID=F44 Rev=06 2005/04/21 CRC=9F60DB18 Off=D57E0 Size=C00 Plat=0,2,3,4,7
CPUID=F47 Rev=03 2005/04/21 CRC=AF2CEF0D Off=D63E0 Size=C00 Plat=0,2,3,4,7
CPUID=F49 Rev=03 2005/04/21 CRC=F85D53B8 Off=D6FE0 Size=800 Plat=0,2,3,4,5,7
CPUID=F4A Rev=04 2005/12/14 CRC=5E7996D9 Off=D77E0 Size=800 Plat=2,3,4,6
CPUID=F64 Rev=04 2005/12/23 CRC=C66DBF02 Off=D7FE0 Size=C00 Plat=2,4,5
CPUID=F32 Rev=0A 2004/05/11 CRC=2538EF0A Off=D8BE0 Size=800 Plat=0,2,3
CPUID=F37 Rev=02 2003/12/09 CRC=2B57BD9E Off=D93E0 Size=800 Plat=0,2,3
CPUID=F60 Rev=05 2005/01/24 CRC=A42FB999 Off=D9BE0 Size=800 Plat=0,1,2
CPUID=F61 Rev=07 2005/06/10 CRC=AB7DD242 Off=DA3E0 Size=800 Plat=2
CPUID=F62 Rev=0F 2005/12/15 CRC=0976D137 Off=DABE0 Size=C00 Plat=2
CPUID=F65 Rev=09 2006/04/28 CRC=1262A7E1 Off=DB7E0 Size=800 Plat=2
CPUID=10661 Rev=32 2007/03/16 CRC=0B13F1ED Off=DBFE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6F9 Rev=82 2006/09/03 CRC=59C9FE00 Off=DCFE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6F2 Rev=56 2007/03/08 CRC=ECFB6EE8 Off=DDFE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6F7 Rev=66 2007/03/08 CRC=FEA82C68 Off=DEFE0 Size=1000 Plat=4
CPUID=6F6 Rev=C6 2007/03/07 CRC=B1BFF977 Off=DFFE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=10660 Rev=04 2006/06/12 CRC=6CC60901 Off=E0FE0 Size=1000 Plat=0,1
CPUID=6F5 Rev=33 2006/05/01 CRC=6A962F22 Off=E1FE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6F5 Rev=33 2006/05/01 CRC=6A962ED3 Off=E2FE0 Size=1000 Plat=4,6
CPUID=6F4 Rev=26 2006/03/12 CRC=DA8E97D1 Off=E3FE0 Size=1000 Plat=0,2,4,5,6,7

Xeon 3070 are all 6F6 (B2), which you do have. It's possible it's not supported by your revision though (C6 vs final revision D1).

X3230/ Q6600/ Q6700 are either 6F7 (B3) or 6FB (G0).

6FB has platforms 1,4,8,10,20,40,80 available. 1,10 are 775, 20,80 are mobile, 4,40 are 771. Not sure what 8 is, but if it follows the pattern, it's likely mobile.

You can grab the latest microcodes from intel via https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/26400/Linux-Processor-Microcode-Data-File (select the latest from the left pane). Search for microdecode.rar in order to create individual microcode files.

You can use intelmicrocodelist to find the location of your existing microcodes and copy them out of your existing bios (D17E0-E4FDF in your example). Save this as a new file (NCPUCODE.BIN), replace microcodes you want to update / append new microcodes you want to add. Set the file read-only and then use cbrom YOUR_BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN. Verify microcode is updated with intelmicrocodelist.

Example of what your bios looks like after updating 6F6/6F7 and adding two 6FB microcodes:

Code:



Code:


CPUID=F25 Rev=2C 2004/08/26 CRC=62D062AB Off=CF7E0 Size=800 Plat=4
CPUID=F34 Rev=17 2005/04/21 CRC=2CBD6146 Off=CFFE0 Size=1C00 Plat=0,2,3,4
CPUID=F41 Rev=17 2005/04/22 CRC=326135C1 Off=D1BE0 Size=1400 Plat=0,2,3,4,5,7
CPUID=F43 Rev=05 2005/04/21 CRC=77812C17 Off=D2FE0 Size=800 Plat=0,2,3,4,7
CPUID=F44 Rev=06 2005/04/21 CRC=9F60DB18 Off=D37E0 Size=C00 Plat=0,2,3,4,7
CPUID=F47 Rev=03 2005/04/21 CRC=AF2CEF0D Off=D43E0 Size=C00 Plat=0,2,3,4,7
CPUID=F49 Rev=03 2005/04/21 CRC=F85D53B8 Off=D4FE0 Size=800 Plat=0,2,3,4,5,7
CPUID=F4A Rev=04 2005/12/14 CRC=5E7996D9 Off=D57E0 Size=800 Plat=2,3,4,6
CPUID=F64 Rev=04 2005/12/23 CRC=C66DBF02 Off=D5FE0 Size=C00 Plat=2,4,5
CPUID=F32 Rev=0A 2004/05/11 CRC=2538EF0A Off=D6BE0 Size=800 Plat=0,2,3
CPUID=F37 Rev=02 2003/12/09 CRC=2B57BD9E Off=D73E0 Size=800 Plat=0,2,3
CPUID=F60 Rev=05 2005/01/24 CRC=A42FB999 Off=D7BE0 Size=800 Plat=0,1,2
CPUID=F61 Rev=07 2005/06/10 CRC=AB7DD242 Off=D83E0 Size=800 Plat=2
CPUID=F62 Rev=0F 2005/12/15 CRC=0976D137 Off=D8BE0 Size=C00 Plat=2
CPUID=F65 Rev=09 2006/04/28 CRC=1262A7E1 Off=D97E0 Size=800 Plat=2
CPUID=10661 Rev=32 2007/03/16 CRC=0B13F1ED Off=D9FE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6F9 Rev=82 2006/09/03 CRC=59C9FE00 Off=DAFE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6F2 Rev=56 2007/03/08 CRC=ECFB6EE8 Off=DBFE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6F7 Rev=6A 2010/10/02 CRC=9911AAF2 Off=DCFE0 Size=1000 Plat=4
CPUID=6F6 Rev=D0 2010/09/30 CRC=B61EC71A Off=DDFE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=10660 Rev=04 2006/06/12 CRC=6CC60901 Off=DEFE0 Size=1000 Plat=0,1
CPUID=6F5 Rev=33 2006/05/01 CRC=6A962F22 Off=DFFE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6F5 Rev=33 2006/05/01 CRC=6A962ED3 Off=E0FE0 Size=1000 Plat=4,6
CPUID=6F4 Rev=26 2006/03/12 CRC=DA8E97D1 Off=E1FE0 Size=1000 Plat=0,2,4,5,6,7
CPUID=6FB Rev=BA 2010/10/03 CRC=08707B60 Off=E2FE0 Size=1000 Plat=0
CPUID=6FB Rev=BA 2010/10/03 CRC=ED247070 Off=E3FE0 Size=1000 Plat=4


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> CBROM Award : NUL > NCPUCODE.BIN Access is denied. ?advice
> 
> Haha, I didn't know you were talking about a Pentium. I just never ran or heard of anyone running a Pentium these days...
> 
> Can someone help update microcode on my a1640n? I think that's the issue. The P5BW-LA Phoenix Award defaults to 66Mhz FSB on unsupported CPU's even know it boots. I think I had the microcode updated by someone familiar with Phoenix Award microcode updates fixing only the L5320. I'd like to add X3230/ Q6600/ Q6700. I couldn't get it to work on cbrom. Here it booted to 66 x 9 = 594Mhz... In the meantime, I'll just pop the CPU in my other system to test.
> 
> P5BWLA.zip 480k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tested the Xeon 3070 in my other system with the AMI micro code updates listed and it said CPU unsupported. So idk, it worked on the DC7700 without anything.
> 
> Anyway, just popped the L5320 back in for the moment.


You may want to try this bios if you're not gonna run any P4 or Mobile cpu's in the board. I'll include screenshot of the includeds microcodes and the bios in a zipp file.

P5BWLAmoddedforxeonsupport775codesupdated.NOP4orMobi.zip 457k .zip file


EDIT: lol, I took a screenshot of the files I added, HERE'S the rom listing!


----------



## chris89

*@schuck6566* Thanks man! I'll try it out. I appreciate it. Yes that's perfect.
*@ziddey* Thanks. Yeah they didn't say the access is denied is normal on command 1. can you send me the .bin I need for x3230/ q6600/ q6700/ 3070 etc? haha Pretty much all the 1066 quads work, though most just go to 66mhz fsb rather than 266mhz fsb. I think someone added L5320 code to my current bios which gave me 266 x 7 only on the L5320 though... would be cool to add all the compatible 1066 quads and xeon 3070 for proper 266mhz fsb.

I actually was able to add the microcode from page 1 here... I'm guessing 6fb isn't in there? Thanks


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> *@schuck6566* Thanks man! I'll try it out. I appreciate it. Yes that's perfect.
> *@ziddey* Thanks. Yeah they didn't say the access is denied is normal on command 1. can you send me the .bin I need for x3230/ q6600/ q6700/ 3070 etc? haha Pretty much all the 1066 quads work, though most just go to 66mhz fsb rather than 266mhz fsb. I think someone added L5320 code to my current bios which gave me 266 x 7 only on the L5320 though... would be cool to add all the compatible 1066 quads and xeon 3070 for proper 266mhz fsb.
> 
> I actually was able to add the microcode from page 1 here... I'm guessing 6fb isn't in there? Thanks


socket 775 and 771 desktop cpu microcodes (both 65nm and 45nm) http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/


----------



## chris89

*@schuck6566* Thanks man everything works. I tested the 3070 & running now q6600. If only we could unlock the bios so I can turn off stepspeed and c1e and what not to increase speed further. The clocks hop all over but it's fine. It runs good. I tried ThrottleStop to overclock the 3070 and nothing would change. The 3070 is super zippy though, zooms around windows like nothing. Even know scores are "low" it performs better than the core 2 duo's I tested. I didn't know you could run an unsupported cpu in the dc7700 at 4ghz haha. I found that the core 2 duo's had issues on 1080p youtube when the xeon 3070 has no issues regardless of scores. The cpu utilization is high but rather than hitching and stuttering its rear end off, it huffs right on through with no issues. Clocks are important and I'm sure the 4ghz pentium does very well. I do still believe the cache size will come into play during encoding or some such and games at max details.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> *@schuck6566* Thanks man everything works. I tested the 3070 & running now q6600. If only we could unlock the bios so I can turn off stepspeed and c1e and what not to increase speed further. The clocks hop all over but it's fine. It runs good. I tried ThrottleStop to overclock the 3070 and nothing would change. The 3070 is super zippy though, zooms around windows like nothing. Even know scores are "low" it performs better than the core 2 duo's I tested. I didn't know you could run an unsupported cpu in the dc7700 at 4ghz haha. I found that the core 2 duo's had issues on 1080p youtube when the xeon 3070 has no issues regardless of scores. The cpu utilization is high but rather than hitching and stuttering its rear end off, it huffs right on through with no issues. Clocks are important and I'm sure the 4ghz pentium does very well. I do still believe the cache size will come into play during encoding or some such and games at max details.


What video card and how much memory are you using with the c2d for the 1080 youtube?


----------



## Scuffers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> BTW, U can adjust the tjmax in real temp also. click settings, set tjmax, and change each core temp to 85 degrees. apply,and OK. I just installed the program and ck'd it to make sure.


Right, last update for the moment...

well, as predicted, the Shuttle MB is not the best, all it can manage before the chipset cops out is 340M giving 3,407 max

That was to be expected, and to be honest, I was not really looking to clock the crap out of it, I just needed some more umph than the Q9400, and this E5470 is doing just that.

Cooling is the challenge, and before all of this, the stock Q9400was running up against it;s 100C limit when loaded, so no great surprise so is the Xeon, the cooler on it is dong OK, but getting cool air to it in the first place s a challenge, so ordered a better 90mm case fan and have made up a bit of a duct to funnel the cold air direct to the CPU fan (rather than it just blowing air in from around the case).

It can almost run at 100% duty, but even though it's temp limited, it's still vastly faster than the Q9400 ever was, can now transcode 1080p HEVC real-time (PLEX).

Thanks for all the info and suggestions.


----------



## iLikeBoobs

Hi Guys,

I have some questions, maybe someone knows the answers and for some readers these will be actual too:

1. What should the FSB Termination voltage be if vCore is set to 1.3? I understand that FSB t. can be less or more than vCore, stabilising vCore with VTT works both ways (more than vCore or less but not too much high or low), but whats the best sweetspot for E5450 E0? How Does Load Line Calibration ON or OFF state influence the FSB Term voltage tuning? It could be more stable with LLC ON and the VTT probably could stay closer to vCore with LLC-ON, am i right?

2. I changed the temp. offset in CoreTemp -15degrees (E5450), is it ok that way?

3. At which point (FSB) do u OC the RAM? is it possible to leave it max close to original 1066Mhz DDR2 speed (underclock) and dont tune the timings, nothing, but set only the max default safe voltage 2.0 to 2.1? I actually dont want to spend the time to OC the RAM, im very sceptic about the 200Mhz gain..i dont think it will notice it in any way!

4.And one more question..
cpu running on P5Q Deluxe 3.85 stable @ 1.24 (LLC ON), when going to 3.95 i need 1.28 and its not so stable any more. i feel that it will be possible to do 4Ghz with 1.3vCore!
MB, SB, FSB Term, PPL, GTL ref, RAM, everything was till now on Auto
i just wonder if its ok, if i set now SB and MB, cpu PPL, FSB Term to a pritty high number, i would say, moderate/high like:
CPU PPL 1.6
FSB Term 1.4
NB 1.36
and then lower one by one and see how low can i go with each of them? or better i should start verrrrry low and work the way up and see when it becomes stable again? which way to go?


----------



## agentx007

Ad. 1. VTT is generally independent from Vcore.
Max. for 45nm CPU's is 1,45V (over it will degrade CPU REALLY fast and will kill it after few weeks).
Best VTT for them is 1,3-1,35V (you can go to 1,4V if you want but it shoudn't be required for 4GHz OC on Xeon E5450). If you have 65nm CPU, you can up to 1,5-1,6V.
Load Line Calibration does absolutly nothing to VTT, and (on some MB's), may be the cause of settings instability (LCC was new thing back then, and wasn't 100% working like it should).

Ad. 2. Yes

Ad. 3. You always will OC RAM with FSB overclocking on LGA 775 platform.
That's why memory multipliers/deviders are essential for going anywhere on this platorm (options like DRAM Frequency, SPD/Memory ratio, etc.).
Catch is : Intel chipsets from P965 and newer, can't do less than 1:1 FSBRAM ratio.
That means for 1600MHz FSB frequncy (effective), you need at least 800MHz effective DRAM Frequency ("real" 1:1 = "effective" 2:1).

Ad. 4. What is your memory frequency and DRAM configuration in general (model + capacity) ?
Not to mention FSB Strap or Performance Level settings set (use AIDA64/memset)


----------



## iLikeBoobs

I have G.Skill F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK 4x2GB, but testing with only 2x2 GB

DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500)
Timing 5-5-5-15 (stock)
Cas Latency 5
Voltage 2.0V - 2.1V

FSB strap is set to 333 x 9, didnt try 400, i did read in forums, that mostly people have god results with 333 with these cpu's!
RAM perf. level is i suppose on Auto or default whats there on P5Q Deluxe, cant say right now, prime95 is running..
FSB is 440
RAM @ 881Mhz


----------



## chris89

*@schuck6566* What browser do you use? On AMD R9 290X, 8GB Dual Channel 4x Identical modules, Q6600 2.4Ghz x 4 = 9.6Ghz. It uses 100% in Chrome on 1440p, and like 50% 1080p all CPU HTML5. Even Flash Player doesn't help in chrome... However Edge/ Internet Explorer don't hardly touch the CPU at all and does it all on GPU I think? However Edge/ Internet Explorer doesn't show all video quality options or anything past 1080p when Chrome shows 2160p.

So I'm not sure I think it's my browser, maybe I will try Opera. See if it has HTML5 hardware decode.


----------



## Tnlgg

What are the temps on an overclocked X5470?

My Q9550 @4GHz max temp is around mid 60c,but the Xeon should be cooler since his max temp is around 63c according to Intel.

https://ark.intel.com/products/35430/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5470-12M-Cache-3_33-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLikeBoobs*
> 
> I have G.Skill F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK 4x2GB, but testing with only 2x2 GB
> 
> DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500)
> Timing 5-5-5-15 (stock)
> Cas Latency 5
> Voltage 2.0V - 2.1V
> 
> FSB strap is set to 333 x 9, didnt try 400, i did read in forums, that mostly people have god results with 333 with these cpu's!
> RAM perf. level is i suppose on Auto or default whats there on P5Q Deluxe, cant say right now, prime95 is running..
> FSB is 440
> RAM @ 881Mhz


If you are planning on doing 4x2GB setup, 2x2GB stable OC is meaningless in the long run (since NB will be A LOT harder to stabilise with all DIMM's populated).
To get stable 1GHz out of RAM, you may need to overvolt NB to 1,45V (or higher) depending on FSB/strap and performance level (you can read it from memset or in AIDA64).
Also, Higher strap = less performance (just FYI







), because it's FSB:Strap that counts as NB OC, not the other way around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> What are the temps on an overclocked X5470?
> 
> My Q9550 @4GHz max temp is around mid 60c,but the Xeon should be cooler since his max temp is around 63c according to Intel.
> 
> https://ark.intel.com/products/35430/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5470-12M-Cache-3_33-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB


There is Tj. Max. and max case temp.
First one tells you what sensor is calibrated for, second is basicly pointless, because you don't measure CPU temps on IHS.
X5470 has TDP of 120W, so it can't be cooler than 95W TDP part (without undervolting X5470 and using the same cooling solution on both).
Q9550 has 71C Tcase max. Xeon X5470 has 63C Tcase max.
Both values are not applicable to CoreTemp or any other monitoring software (since most MB's doesn't have a dedicated IHS sensor, and MB's CPU sensor, is usually located underneath the CPU).


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLikeBoobs*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have some questions, maybe someone knows the answers and for some readers these will be actual too:
> 
> 1. What should the FSB Termination voltage be if vCore is set to 1.3? I understand that FSB t. can be less or more than vCore, stabilising vCore with VTT works both ways (more than vCore or less but not too much high or low), but whats the best sweetspot for E5450 E0? How Does Load Line Calibration ON or OFF state influence the FSB Term voltage tuning? It could be more stable with LLC ON and the VTT probably could stay closer to vCore with LLC-ON, am i right?


FSB termination voltage has nothing to do with Vcore, since that voltage is the voltage you´ll supply to the motherboard's chip to be able to achieve more FSB while overclocking. More me, in my board, LLC is very important, because i get no vdroop with it enabled.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLikeBoobs*
> 
> 2. I changed the temp. offset in CoreTemp -15degrees (E5450), is it ok that way?


Yes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLikeBoobs*
> 
> 3. At which point (FSB) do u OC the RAM? is it possible to leave it max close to original 1066Mhz DDR2 speed (underclock) and dont tune the timings, nothing, but set only the max default safe voltage 2.0 to 2.1? I actually dont want to spend the time to OC the RAM, im very sceptic about the 200Mhz gain..i dont think it will notice it in any way!


When you up the FSB, you are overclocking your Ram. I haven't been able to get to the max ram the Bios will allow me atm which is 1724mhz. No matter what i do. That's why exis the Ram dividers, which will allow you to get more or less ram speed depending on the modules used. To begin overclocking it's recomended always you begin with the slowest setting possible (so as not to have ram issues). Currently running around 1300mhz ddr3 memory. the next divider is 1724mhz, but no way it will not post. Don't know if it is the board or the CPU. and also i don't know if it can be the command Rate (in my P5QC you cannot change it from 1T to 2T, there is no option).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLikeBoobs*
> 
> 4.And one more question..
> cpu running on P5Q Deluxe 3.85 stable @ 1.24 (LLC ON), when going to 3.95 i need 1.28 and its not so stable any more. i feel that it will be possible to do 4Ghz with 1.3vCore!
> MB, SB, FSB Term, PPL, GTL ref, RAM, everything was till now on Auto
> i just wonder if its ok, if i set now SB and MB, cpu PPL, FSB Term to a pritty high number, i would say, moderate/high like:
> CPU PPL 1.6
> FSB Term 1.4
> NB 1.36
> and then lower one by one and see how low can i go with each of them? or better i should start verrrrry low and work the way up and see when it becomes stable again? which way to go?


i have a board very similar to yours. CPU PLL at 1,56 will be ok. FSB term on my board is 1,3v at 432 atm. Just to make sure , i would try 1,4v like you've said. NB voltage i never touch it, so i would live it auto.
if having Ram issues, sometimes it's recomended to go auto on fsb strap to NB (so that you get loose timings in ram).

mem at the slowest speed possible, timings auto. vcore, in the majority of cases needs 0,03v x 100mhz increase. i'm currently doing 432x9,5 at 1,31250v = 4,1ghz. i can go up to 4,4ghz at 1,375v i believe (i have it in an excel board)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> What are the temps on an overclocked X5470?
> 
> My Q9550 @4GHz max temp is around mid 60c,but the Xeon should be cooler since his max temp is around 63c according to Intel.
> 
> https://ark.intel.com/products/35430/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5470-12M-Cache-3_33-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB


Please go here and read the entire post for what was the clearest description of the difference AND a listing of tjmax temps (there's even a file you can download so you have your OWN copy.







) This was the reason I reposted it in my forum for the xeon modded bios. (core temps) http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios#post_25655118


----------



## Tnlgg

I see a 6 core Xeon on that list,never knew they existed,but too bad its not 771/775.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> I see a 6 core Xeon on that list,never knew they existed,but too bad its not 771/775.


775 platform is too old. Thanks we have 4 core xeons.


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> 775 platform is too old. Thanks we have 4 core xeons.


I am happy with my old platform,can still play games on it,a miracle!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> I see a 6 core Xeon on that list,never knew they existed,but too bad its not 771/775.


Actually, xeons match most of the desktop cpu releases or in some cases exceed them @ first. It's after the initial release that intel releases chips for people to OC(unlocked) and most are based on original release that have better quality,and on xeon. e.g. x5687 xeon quad core,socket1366, or the w3670.3680,3690 cpu's that are also socket 1366 and 6 core. Compare to the i7-970 to the w3670 http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/96/Intel_Core_i7_i7-970_vs_Intel_Xeon_W3670.html.


----------



## chris89

Yeah I second that on these older Xeon's. As compared to another PCIe 2.0 chip, the x5470 gives the same gpu limit basically. It's an okay chip, not too much processing utilization overhead though.

If I had a choice between a new i3/ i5 I would certainly just save my money and go x5470. Unless I wanted 16+ threads then obviously we know which cpu that would be as far as PCIe 3.0 goes.

Nano comparison my dual X5650's 3.07Ghz 24 threads. Each cpu does 550GB/s L1 Cache performance. The X5470 is close to 500GB/s. So as long as you don't throw too much at the x5470 it will perform near another "faster" xeon for instance lga 1366.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I didn't really want to make my own thread, and this is kind of relevant if anyone happens to search "DC7700" and ends up in here...I have managed to find a way to overclock on this board without Extreme series CPU or SetFSB or anything. There is a microcode update for the board, and there is a bug where you can use newer 45nm CPU (up to 1066 FSB), but it incorrectly sets the lowest 6x multiplier. Now you can use Throttlestop to set the correct multiplier after Windows loads up, giving you the correct clockspeed (I am using an E5800 in this case). I figured I would try a BSEL mod to see if I could then still use Throttestop to "overclock" using the multplier (E5800 has 16x multi), and it works! I haven't messed with volt modding the CPU yet, or whatever you call it (like BSEL, but for voltage...term is escaping me). I am at 3.7GHz right now, so it may not go much higher, but it's still something, considering the max. official CPU supported in this board is an E6700 2.66GHz or X6800 2.93 GHz.
> 
> EDIT - 4GHz now...I am scared to go further on this board...meh, whatever, it's "junk" status stuff anyway, and it's stock voltage. It's probably not stable...we'll see what this junker can do lol 4.2GHz crashed immediately, and I guess this board only allows whole multiplier numbers (no 0.5 increments, well, nothing changes if you use one).
> 
> Yeah, seems to be sitting pretty at 4GHz and nothing has blow up yet lol Single core of 1354 / multi-core of 2593 in CPU-z bench, not bad for $5 CPU and piece of junk pre-built computer. Unfortunately, I don't think quads will work, I am still going to try once the ones I ordered for some other PC come in.


lol, I'm using your posted info to try to get my e5200 to clock up. it's locking @ 6 multi.(45nm, the 65nm cpu's seem fine) THANKS!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingBanana*
> 
> Hello again guys
> 
> I have one question about lga771's xeon
> 
> Do they have unlocked multiplier ?
> 
> Thank you.


No. the x5470 has a multi of 10x which is fairly nice. But NOT unlocked. Anything over the base clock is achived by increaseing the FSB


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> No. the x5470 has a multi of 10x which is fairly nice. But NOT unlocked. Anything over the base clock is achived by increaseing the FSB


No other Xeon has a 10x multi.


----------



## garnier

X5472 in P5Q Premium.
Done mod, added microcodes into bios, had problems so thought it might be power supply...
Just installed a new one and still having problems BSOD's.
What can causing it?
Now i can't finish installing Windows...
Using default bios settings.
Shall I change something in bios?
Though it will be simple plug and play mod. It isn't.
Don't really want to know much stuff about overclocking, just want to run system stable and more powerful with Xeon ( going from Q6600 ).
Thanks for any help.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garnier*
> 
> X5472 in P5Q Premium.
> Done mod, added microcodes into bios, had problems so thought it might be power supply...
> Just installed a new one and still having problems BSOD's.
> What can causing it?
> Now i can't finish installing Windows...
> Using default bios settings.
> Shall I change something in bios?
> Though it will be simple plug and play mod. It isn't.
> Don't really want to know much stuff about overclocking, just want to run system stable and more powerful with Xeon ( going from Q6600 ).
> Thanks for any help.


OK, As I described in post #11422 to you, the FSB clock rate was changed when you changed to the 1600MHz cpu. So, where your ram (e.g. 800MHz) was happily chugging along with a cpu that had a 1333MHz speed, (for example q9550) your ram if 800MHz probably had a multi setting of 2.40 (it multiplies the fsb clock by 2.40 ) 2.40 x 333.25 = 799.8MHz or effective 800MHz ram speed. NOW you've dropped a cpu that has a 1600MHz speed. 1600 divide by 4 = 400. ram speed is NOW 2.40 x 400 = 960! @ base clock your ram is OC 160MHz if you haven't adjusted the multi. HENSE the reason I asked about it before. And ram crashing from being overclocked CAN cause random BSOD. The moment U went with the x5472 you went beyond "simple plug & play" This is a change to the board & bios. The people selling the cpu's as "plug & play" should be hit with fraud.







EDIT: changed FSB Multiplier to clock rate. Think I got it now.


----------



## garnier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> OK, As I described in post #11422 to you, the FSB clock rate was changed when you changed to the 1600MHz cpu. So, where your ram (e.g. 800MHz) was happily chugging along with a cpu that had a 1333MHz speed, (for example q9550) your ram if 800MHz probably had a multi setting of 2.40 (it multiplies the fsb clock by 2.40 ) 2.40 x 333.25 = 799.8MHz or effective 800MHz ram speed. NOW you've dropped a cpu that has a 1600MHz speed. 1600 divide by 4 = 400. ram speed is NOW 2.40 x 400 = 960! @ base clock your ram is OC 160MHz if you haven't adjusted the multi. HENSE the reason I asked about it before. And ram crashing from being overclocked CAN cause random BSOD. The moment U went with the x5472 you went beyond "simple plug & play" This is a change to the board & bios. The people selling the cpu's as "plug & play" should be hit with fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: changed FSB Multiplier to clock rate. Think I got it now.


I didn't get what do you mean now i get it and i can understand now what is actually happening ( I'm not very familiar with overclocking ). Thank you for explanation.

Do you think that you can guide me a bit through bios settings that i have to change so it will work please?
My memories are ocz platinum 2x2GB 5-4-4 2.1V

I'm just thinking... What if there was some CPU with 1600 fsb in a first place? There are some expensive ones aren't they...

I regret now that i haven't done any research before purchasing CPU, i think i should go with x5470 rather then x5472 but too late now. Not going to buy another one and investing into this system. I might spend some money on memories if that can improve it -stability.


----------



## pepa006

Hi guys,

I probably have a similar problem as Garnier above. My PC consists of Xeon E5472, 4 GB DDRII ADATA DDR2 800+, Asrock P45R2000 (BIOS P 1.60), PSU Seasonic 400w, Articfreezer 7 and W10. Recently I replaced GPU for Geforce 1050. The CPU was adjusted for soc. 775 by seller. The PC works quite nimble, but every couple of hours BSOD appears, especially when I watch streamed video (YT). Number and speed of BSODs depends on lenght of the video. The problem starts with crash of a window in browser (no metter which). After few refresh of the such window for continuing in the video follows BSOD with reason of irql_not_less_or_equal or page fault in nonpaged area.

As a remedy of this problem I have already tried to couple of things. First of all I replaced the GPU. The prime suspect seemed to be GPU, because BSOD started with the graphic scattered before BSOD and 12 hour memtest and cpustress were almost without any fauls. To be correct, 12 hours memtest found 6 faults and the second one was spotless. As next I tried to increase CPU voltage on 1,27 V and the system seems to be little more stable. Windows with video in browser still crash, but BSOD does not appear so often. The temperature of CPU increase to 50°C.

Do you think the DDR2 800+ are unsolvable problem for Xeon with 1600 FSB or there is some possible setting of BIOS, which would solve this problem? Thanks.


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garnier*
> 
> I didn't get what do you mean now i get it and i can understand now what is actually happening ( I'm not very familiar with overclocking ). Thank you for explanation.
> 
> Do you think that you can guide me a bit through bios settings that i have to change so it will work please?
> My memories are ocz platinum 2x2GB 5-4-4 2.1V
> 
> I'm just thinking... What if there was some CPU with 1600 fsb in a first place? There are some expensive ones aren't they...
> 
> I regret now that i haven't done any research before purchasing CPU, i think i should go with x5470 rather then x5472 but too late now. Not going to buy another one and investing into this system. I might spend some money on memories if that can improve it -stability.


Set the ram spd to lowest,like 2.0 or get a 1066MHz memory.


----------



## garnier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Set the ram spd to lowest,like 2.0 or get a 1066MHz memory.


Thanks mate, what DDR2 would you recommend please?
Btw I'm noob and can't find ram spd option in BIOS.
Guess it's somewhere in Ai Tweaker but who knows where...


----------



## 1216

Pretty sure the chipset defaults to 1.1V which may be too little to do 400 FSB. NB voltage, try 1.2V first, no point going higher


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> Pretty sure the chipset defaults to 1.1V which may be too little to do 400 FSB. NB voltage, try 1.2V first, no point going higher


I can do 400 fsb on default volts.

Im sure its his memory.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garnier*
> 
> I didn't get what do you mean now i get it and i can understand now what is actually happening ( I'm not very familiar with overclocking ). Thank you for explanation.
> 
> Do you think that you can guide me a bit through bios settings that i have to change so it will work please?
> My memories are ocz platinum 2x2GB 5-4-4 2.1V
> 
> I'm just thinking... What if there was some CPU with 1600 fsb in a first place? There are some expensive ones aren't they...
> 
> I regret now that i haven't done any research before purchasing CPU, i think i should go with x5470 rather then x5472 but too late now. Not going to buy another one and investing into this system. I might spend some money on memories if that can improve it -stability.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepa006*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I probably have a similar problem as Garnier above. My PC consists of Xeon E5472, 4 GB DDRII ADATA DDR2 800+, Asrock P45R2000 (BIOS P 1.60), PSU Seasonic 400w, Articfreezer 7 and W10. Recently I replaced GPU for Geforce 1050. The CPU was adjusted for soc. 775 by seller. The PC works quite nimble, but every couple of hours BSOD appears, especially when I watch streamed video (YT). Number and speed of BSODs depends on lenght of the video. The problem starts with crash of a window in browser (no metter which). After few refresh of the such window for continuing in the video follows BSOD with reason of irql_not_less_or_equal or page fault in nonpaged area.
> 
> As a remedy of this problem I have already tried to couple of things. First of all I replaced the GPU. The prime suspect seemed to be GPU, because BSOD started with the graphic scattered before BSOD and 12 hour memtest and cpustress were almost without any fauls. To be correct, 12 hours memtest found 6 faults and the second one was spotless. As next I tried to increase CPU voltage on 1,27 V and the system seems to be little more stable. Windows with video in browser still crash, but BSOD does not appear so often. The temperature of CPU increase to 50°C.
> 
> Do you think the DDR2 800+ are unsolvable problem for Xeon with 1600 FSB or there is some possible setting of BIOS, which would solve this problem? Thanks.


https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_10-performance/windows-10-irqlnotlessorequal-bsod/bd557989-7262-4408-a962-e3861719fd5c <----See here for possible solutions, ck ALL drivers for latest versions from manufacturer


----------



## garnier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_10-performance/windows-10-irqlnotlessorequal-bsod/bd557989-7262-4408-a962-e3861719fd5c <----See here for possible solutions, ck ALL drivers for latest versions from manufacturer


It can't be drivers as i can't install or run any os.

@*Tnlgg*
Thanks, however I can't see spd ram settings no where.
Keep researching elsewhere but can't find any info.
What DDR2 would you recommend?
XMS2 seems to be easy to find and not too expensive, or would you go for something else?


----------



## agentx007

@schuck6566 MB should automaticly reset all settings if it detects a new CPU (including DRAM frequency) [in theory].
That's why I think it's simply a Strap/Performance Level issue (too aggressive setting, IMC can't handle it with stock voltage).

@Garnier you can't have "SPD ratio" because you own ASUS MB (P5Q Priemium).
ASUS is simply naming it as DRAM Frequency and you pick what frequncy you want it to run (no Gigabyte's SPD Ratios, because they are dumb and overcomplicate things).

Use 400MHz strap with default DRAM Frequency of 800MHz (set first four timings and voltage for DRAM manually in BIOS).
Those settings, should work regardless of CPU or NB Voltage. Don't forget to set timings and DRAM voltage.

@1216
NB voltage for P45 can't "default to 1,1V", because lowest you can set is 1,25V.
VTT (or FSB Termination) can go 1,1V as default, but 1600MHz should be stable at this setting.

@pepa006 Increase NB Voltage to 1,4V and see what happends, what is your Vcore at load (in, for example, OCCT) ?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepa006*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I probably have a similar problem as Garnier above. My PC consists of Xeon E5472, 4 GB DDRII ADATA DDR2 800+, Asrock P45R2000 (BIOS P 1.60), PSU Seasonic 400w, Articfreezer 7 and W10. Recently I replaced GPU for Geforce 1050. The CPU was adjusted for soc. 775 by seller. The PC works quite nimble, but every couple of hours BSOD appears, especially when I watch streamed video (YT). Number and speed of BSODs depends on lenght of the video. The problem starts with crash of a window in browser (no metter which). After few refresh of the such window for continuing in the video follows BSOD with reason of irql_not_less_or_equal or page fault in nonpaged area.
> 
> As a remedy of this problem I have already tried to couple of things. First of all I replaced the GPU. The prime suspect seemed to be GPU, because BSOD started with the graphic scattered before BSOD and 12 hour memtest and cpustress were almost without any fauls. To be correct, 12 hours memtest found 6 faults and the second one was spotless. As next I tried to increase CPU voltage on 1,27 V and the system seems to be little more stable. Windows with video in browser still crash, but BSOD does not appear so often. The temperature of CPU increase to 50°C.
> 
> Do you think the DDR2 800+ are unsolvable problem for Xeon with 1600 FSB or there is some possible setting of BIOS, which would solve this problem? Thanks.


If you are suspecting memory divider is the issue, you could get a single stick of 1066 RAM to try. Also, if you are able to adjust RAM settings on your board at all, try upping the RAM voltage a bit, and then loosen the timings significantly. Might help your 800MHz RAM be stable above 800MHz...


----------



## garnier

Single channel

Dual channel

I've set timings and voltage as well.
Tried on single channel. Ran test and it's fine.
Added second memory and tried test and straight from beginning plenty errors...

They are in yellow slots


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garnier*
> 
> 
> Single channel
> 
> Dual channel
> 
> I've set timings and voltage as well.
> Tried on single channel. Ran test and it's fine.
> Added second memory and tried test and straight from beginning plenty errors...
> 
> They are in yellow slots


Make sure CPU pads are super clean, make sure RAM pins/pad are very clean, blow out the RAM slots...assuming you've tested your RAM sticks individually and it's not just a bad stick.


----------



## garnier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Make sure CPU pads are super clean, make sure RAM pins/pad are very clean, blow out the RAM slots...assuming you've tested your RAM sticks individually and it's not just a bad stick.


All nice and clean.
Both memories no problems in single channel.
It must be settings in bios.

Perhaps it will just be easier to buy 1066 DDR2 .
What memories to go for?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garnier*
> 
> All nice and clean.
> Both memories no problems in single channel.
> It must be settings in bios.
> 
> Perhaps it will just be easier to buy 1066 DDR2 .
> What memories to go for?


It's it's stable in single channel and not dual channel, going with 1066 may not solve your issue...do you have any settings for RAM voltage or timings in your BIOS?


----------



## garnier

Wandering why is it Interleaved Mode...

Done settings . Memory Voltage set and timings too.


----------



## pepa006

Since my last post, I have upgraded BIOS to 1.90 (latest) version with added microcodes. PC seems to be more stable, but sometimes comes BSOD anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_10-performance/windows-10-irqlnotlessorequal-bsod/bd557989-7262-4408-a962-e3861719fd5c <----See here for possible solutions, ck ALL drivers for latest versions from manufacturer


Thanks, I gonna try it, but I can not find log from last BSOD. Therefore I have to wait for next BSOD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> @schuck6566 MB should automaticly reset all settings if it detects a new CPU (including DRAM frequency) [in theory].
> That's why I think it's simply a Strap/Performance Level issue (too aggressive setting, IMC can't handle it with stock voltage).
> 
> @pepa006 Increase NB Voltage to 1,4V and see what happends, what is your Vcore at load (in, for example, OCCT) ?


Ok, I will try it. Vcore at load is according to cpuz 1.168 V ( http://valid.x86.fr/mwr8v1 ) and according to speedfan 1.19 V. I have to mention that idle Vcore with old BIOS without microcodes was 1.25V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> If you are suspecting memory divider is the issue, you could get a single stick of 1066 RAM to try. Also, if you are able to adjust RAM settings on your board at all, try upping the RAM voltage a bit, and then loosen the timings significantly. Might help your 800MHz RAM be stable above 800MHz...


I also think RAM is the problem. CpuZ says divider is 1:1. My board has small advantage, that it can run even with DDR3. I hope, I will have some next week for testing. I have tried to look at some settings in BIOS, but there are so many possibilities... I have found DRAM Frequency setting, which can be set to auto, 400 Mhz and 533 Mhz. I use auto. How much voltage should I add and how set timing for DDR 2.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## agentx007

Change strap to 400MHz, and timings to CL5.5.5.15.


----------



## garnier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Change strap to 400MHz, and timings to CL5.5.5.15.


Just tried that

And errors again


Don't know what to do now...


----------



## garnier

Ok just tried to put one memory into second DIMM slot and run it in single channel. It booted ok, but memtest failed straight away.

Single channel RAM in A1 ok
Single channel RAM in B1 errors

Tried reinstalling CPU and RAM again and same.


----------



## agentx007

Try A1 and A2 slots or B1 and B2.
Single channel but with two DIMMs.

You can always add more Voltage on RAM and NB and see if it does anything.
2,2V on RAM and 1,45V on NB should do something if it's unstable IMC or memory.


----------



## garnier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Try A1 and A2 slots or B1 and B2.
> Single channel but with two DIMMs.
> 
> You can always add more Voltage on RAM and NB and see if it does anything.
> 2,2V on RAM and 1,45V on NB should do something if it's unstable IMC or memory.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Try A1 and A2 slots or B1 and B2.
> Single channel but with two DIMMs.


I've tried this and it failed.

Just running memtest with underclocked CPU and it seems to be fine so far


----------



## garnier

Ok think it is sorted.
Changed Timing CAS to 6-6-6-15 800MHz DRAM to 2.2V
NB to 1.4V
And it seems to be fine under Memtest.
Going to install Windows to see what's happening.
Not sure what helped really.
Either adjusting voltage or timings.


----------



## agentx007

So (in Dual Channel), they crashed with NB = 1,25V and DRAM = 2,1V on CL5.5.5.15 @ 800MHz and they worked with NB = 1,4V, and DRAM = 2,2V on 6.6.6.15 @ 800MHz.
I would try going down to CL5 (since in theory they are rated for CL5.4.4).

Would love to see SPD screenshot from CPU-z of this RAM (once you install Windows) together with Memset program (LINK).


----------



## garnier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> So (in Dual Channel), they crashed with NB = 1,25V and DRAM = 2,1V on CL5.5.5.15 @ 800MHz and they worked with NB = 1,4V, and DRAM = 2,2V on 6.6.6.15 @ 800MHz.
> I would try going down to CL5 (since in theory they are rated for CL5.4.4).
> 
> Would love to see SPD screenshot from CPU-z of this RAM (once you install Windows) together with Memset program (LINK).


Well I'm trying hard,
Sadly my drive that i use for installations seem to be dead and trying to restore it, but that is different story.
Anyway it seems to be stable so when i finish install I'll post screenshot from cpu-z


----------



## ziddey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garnier*
> 
> 
> Single channel
> 
> Dual channel
> 
> I've set timings and voltage as well.
> Tried on single channel. Ran test and it's fine.
> Added second memory and tried test and straight from beginning plenty errors...
> 
> They are in yellow slots


Crank up your row refresh cycle time. Try 63 or whatever the highest setting you have.


----------



## garnier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> So (in Dual Channel), they crashed with NB = 1,25V and DRAM = 2,1V on CL5.5.5.15 @ 800MHz and they worked with NB = 1,4V, and DRAM = 2,2V on 6.6.6.15 @ 800MHz.
> I would try going down to CL5 (since in theory they are rated for CL5.4.4).
> 
> Would love to see SPD screenshot from CPU-z of this RAM (once you install Windows) together with Memset program (LINK).


----------



## Piskeante

it's clear now. one of your sticks (or both) were 6-6-6-18 at 1,8v (1t or 2t??) 400mhz (800mhz effetive). The problem was that you were trying to tight too much those setting and you were getting errors in memtest.
The problem with messing two pair of ram from different manufacturers or different settings implies that you have to put in bios manually the timings of the worst module, not the best one.

i don't think it's necessary to put 1,4v in NB tbh. as you are not overclocking, i would try 1,8v on ram and try memtest. If there is an error, try upping the voltage to 1,9v or even 2.0v, but 2,1v seems to much for stock settings.


----------



## agentx007

@Piskeante
Old memory modules don't have XMP or EPP profiles saved inside SPD to show correct (manufacturers) settings in CPU-z.
Basicly : OP can have a true 800MHz CL5.4.4.15 kit (2x2GB), while CPU-z SPD profiles say JEDEC spec is 800MHz CL6 (LINK).

Question that remains is if OP set DRAM Voltage correctly (to 2,1V) with other settings (ie. 800MHz CL5.4.4.15 CR2T), why NB whould need a bump in Voltage to be stable.
If modules work OK when they are working in Single Channel, I think memory isn't at fault here.

Reducing timings (to 5.5.5.15 or 5.4.4.15 with 2,2V), would be te first thing I would do to see if RAM is stable.
It is possible that MB needs 2,2V setting in BIOS, to put 2,1V effectively on DRAM chips.


----------



## garnier

tried 6-6-6-15 with 1.8v crash , 1.9v crash, 2.0v crash 2.1 crash 2.2v running.
also nb must be set to 1.4v otherwise crash
i might try more different settings later on, and post results.


----------



## SummGuy

Does anyone know what 771 Xeon's can be used in an Asrock 4Core Dual-VSTA board? It has Via PT880 chipset. I think there were some modded bios's made for this to support a few more 775 CPU's, but I'd like to try an X5260 or L5240 in it.

Also, I've got a Gigabyte GA-GA-EP45-DS3L that I've tried an E5430 and it works great. I'm wondering if it will take an X5482 or E5472 (both 1600 FSB). Passmark sez the 5472 has a score of 7865 - should I believe that? No single-core score is given for that CPU.


----------



## agentx007

*DO NOT* buy Xeon's for ASRock 4Core Dual series MB.
They need ucode update + they will work on 1066MHz FSB bus only (those MB hate OC'ing FSB, so a 1333MHz FSB Xeon will work with 80% of it's standard frequency, while 1600MHz one on 67%).
Basicly : A Xeon E5450 will run on it like a Q6600 with 12MB of cache (which is pointless to have when you can buy CPU with higher multiplier).

Buy Q6700 or unlocked Quad chip (if you want to top the board out).

You can lower multiplier in your current Xeon, and get to 1600MHz FSB by overclocking it manually.
What's the point of buying 1600MHz FSB Xeon ?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SummGuy*
> 
> Does anyone know what 771 Xeon's can be used in an Asrock 4Core Dual-VSTA board? It has Via PT880 chipset. I think there were some modded bios's made for this to support a few more 775 CPU's, but I'd like to try an X5260 or L5240 in it.
> 
> Also, I've got a Gigabyte GA-GA-EP45-DS3L that I've tried an E5430 and it works great. I'm wondering if it will take an X5482 or E5472 (both 1600 FSB). Passmark sez the 5472 has a score of 7865 - should I believe that? No single-core score is given for that CPU.


#1 As for the first part involving the asrock, Don't know.
#2 The Ep45 DS3L, Will it take the 5482,or 5472? If the board supports native 1600 FSB then Yes,as long as voltage is there for the x5482(150wattcpu) the e5472 will have the power.
#3 http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Xeon-X5460-vs-Intel-Xeon-E5472/m5754vsm20269 http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Xeon-X5470-vs-Intel-Xeon-E5472
#4 Even if the data is right, the 1333MHz cpu's in the same area's are close enough not to make a difference AND they overclock MUCH BETTER and have less problems getting memory timings,ect,configured. (see the post above for an example of such.NOT all,but possible) They have HIGHER multipliers, and @ 1333MHz, they leave room for your FSB to be OC'd and STILL be under the boards rated 1600MHz.








#5 e5450 vs e5472 both 3.0GHz http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Xeon-E5472-vs-Intel-Xeon-E5450/m20269vsm5890


----------



## ried16

i just bought a ga-ep45-ud3r rev 1.6. the mediafire website with the microcodes lists only one bios for all 3 revisions of this board but the gigabyte website has different names for rev 1.6 bioses than for the 1.0 and 1.1 rev. do you guys think it will work for the 1.6? has anybody tried it on a rev 1.6?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> i just bought a ga-ep45-ud3r rev 1.6. the mediafire website with the microcodes lists only one bios for all 3 revisions of this board but the gigabyte website has different names for rev 1.6 bioses than for the 1.0 and 1.1 rev. do you guys think it will work for the 1.6? has anybody tried it on a rev 1.6?


ud3r with rev1.6?????? I can only find ren 1.0 and 1.1 for the ep45-ud3r the ud3p (P) has a rev 1.6 along with 1.1 and 1.0, are you sure about the model?


----------



## schuck6566

http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios
50+ modded bios can be found above. Also,I monitor regularly so if it's not there,just leave a link to the bios you need and I'll try to add the xeon codes. I DON'T do hex editing.


----------



## ried16

my bad i meant UD3P.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios
> 50+ modded bios can be found above. Also,I monitor regularly so if it's not there,just leave a link to the bios you need and I'll try to add the xeon codes. I DON'T do hex editing.


i found it in this thread. thank you very much.


----------



## ried16

while im thinkin about the xeon 775 thing i have a question. does windows 10 pro install have chipset drivers, sata/ahci, lan, audio and such drivers for these boards or have most of you searched for them yourselves? i know you can run windows 10 on these boards becuase i have a couple that the win 10 upgrade said were compatable. but i've been doing fresh installs from usb .


----------



## chris89

@ried16 nvidia chipset might need drivers but intel chipset won't.







by the way x5470 is right up with the fx-8120. Not bad for 4x less money. Obviously 8120 takes the lead on multi threading but generally very close.


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> @ried16 nvidia chipset might need drivers but intel chipset won't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way x5470 is right up with the fx-8120. Not bad for 4x less money. Obviously 8120 takes the lead on multi threading but generally very close.


Yes FX 8120 may win on stock clocks,but once X5470 is overclocked it may change.

http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Xeon-X5470-vs-AMD-FX-8120

My X5470 should arrive in a few days,cant wait guys,YEAH!


----------



## ried16

i had a x5260 on my ga-ep45-ud3r board last weak doin 4600. stock speed is 3330. thats the best overclocker i've found so far on air. i bought a whole bunch of xeon's for $2 to $12. this new board i bought is for a L5430. it does 3200 on a cheapy ga-g31m-es2l. cant wait to get it on a p45 board with llc.


----------



## chris89

Just thought I'd throw this interesting info up, seems under max tilt load. Over time the CPU Overclocks itself... This is Q6600, until I pickup better.

HP A1640N motherboard custom build/ ASUS/ HP OEM P5BW-LA Modded Bios/ Q6600 installed... Pressed down on heatsink after tight to ensure total contact. This only works if you spread the paste by finger from edge-to-edge or else the outer corners won't contact. Letting the outer corners hit 100C, while center where the pea size dot is only cooled.


----------



## Tnlgg

My X5470 is here!


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> My X5470 is here!


I'm interested to see AIDA64 cpu queen & cache and memory benchmarks? I'm gonna be testing the AMD Suzuka 1389 soon... Maybe I can out pace the x5470 with overclocking it haha idk


----------



## Tnlgg

I also got Cooler Master Master Liquid Pro 240 AIO.

I will be setting it up in a day or two.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> I also got Cooler Master Master Liquid Pro 240 AIO.
> 
> I will be setting it up in a day or two.


----------



## Piskeante

x5470 prices have gone up, from 37€ to about 56€. OMG. are people buying this xeons like no tomorrow or what??


----------



## Tnlgg

It started.


----------



## Tnlgg

Hm i added the Xeon,cooler & started but nothing happened,strange,will need to check the socket again to see if i still need to remove a small piece.


----------



## Tnlgg

Cleared the cmos,works now.

Strange thing is the x12 multi,should be x10?


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Cleared the cmos,works now.
> 
> Strange thing is the x12 multi,should be x10?


what you are showing is not possible, unless you have an special CPU with unlocked multi, which would be incredible, tbh.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Cleared the cmos,works now.
> 
> Strange thing is the x12 multi,should be x10?


Did I add codes to a bios for ya?? Edit: From the looks,it's not using the xeon microcode for the cpu. http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/


----------



## Tnlgg

Yes i know its not possible.

Looks like i need the xeon microcode.

How do i add it to my bios?


----------



## ried16

does your board have dual bios? if so make sure its booting with the modded bios.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Yes i know its not possible.
> 
> Looks like i need the xeon microcode.
> 
> How do i add it to my bios?


Follow the directions @ the delidded link I posted, or there's 1 here U can try. I didn't have the patience to do 1 myself today. Sorry.







http://tanieprocesory.pl/en/bios2-2/


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Follow the directions @ the delidded link I posted, or there's 1 here U can try. I didn't have the patience to do 1 myself today. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tanieprocesory.pl/en/bios2-2/


That bios is for v1.x, mine is v1.0 http://www.gigabyte.us/Motherboard/GA-P35-DQ6-rev-10#ov

In dont see my revision in Cpu z,but the one from the link is mine.


----------



## iLikeBoobs

Hi,

I did want 2 ask u whats the best practise to OC the cpu?

Of course at first u get the FSB and vCore to a level so it stays stable at least a hour only with that, and then..One by One u start to twaek other voltages like 1. PPL, 2. FSB term, 3. SB, NB, 4. GTL. 5. RAM, but
1. u start with very low settings and work the way up
or
2. u start high and then go to the lowest possible stable position

?

tnx in advance..


----------



## Piskeante

but is that 12x multiplier working properly? i mean, there is no point in changing the bios if that CPU is working at a 12X efective and stable. or at least, i don't see the issue there.


----------



## Piskeante

Yesterday happened to me the weirdest thing in overclocking i've ever come across.

I've been using my X5460 at 4,1ghz , 432x9,5 1,31250v, 100, 400 strap, ddr3 1296 (memtest passed, all ok), CPU PLL 1,58v, 1,30v fsb all the rest auto , LLC ON, performance cpu margin. For almost a month no bsod. I play games, browse the web etc... no problem. Not even a single crash in mozilla firefox, which is one the common issues of not having a pc stable.

One friend of mine is working in Germany. He told me he was coming to Spain , and i invited him. he is a pc enthusiast. He has build a big amount of rigs, some of them water looped. i told him i had a xeon x5460 and he wanted to come and see.

He sat in front of my pc, entered bios, and said: you´ll not pass a IBT or 1hour prime95. i bet 5€. Are your ******* KIDDING ME??i told him. He said, no i'm not.

enter windows, as usual, laughing, tbh, run IBT. BSOD. WHAT!!!!!


I enter bios. I said, you've modified something without me noticing it. I see all settings. Well they are all correct. The same as i've been using it for a month. ok, let's give it another try. Second attempt: BSOD. WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!!!!

He was laughing loudly, i said: omg the f-uck is this?? i enter bios, up the vcore to 1,3250v and 1,4v fsb voltage, 333mhz fsb strap. Ram to the lowest setting possible (though i knew it was not a ram issue). NB to 1,40, SB to 1,2v. Just to eliminate almost all voltage variables.

Pc posts as always, i browse a bit (he was also looking by this time at my other rig, (e5 1650 @ 4,9ghz 1,41v (high llc) asus P9x79 deluxe), searching for some info in case there was something to consider. I try IBT another time: BSOD!!!.

Are you f-ucking kidding me??? i enter the bios. i saw all the bios setting, every each of them, just to make sure he touch nothing. Everything was perfect (to what i knew it worked for me for a month with not a single issue).
he tells me: i want to bet another time: 10€ it will not pass IBT.

Ok, i said. Upped the vcore to 1,35v , NB to 1,5v (was red), and fsb to 1,5v. the computer posts as always. Enter windows. run Cinebench. no problem at all (a bit high temps though). haha!!! there it is, get those 10€ out of your wallet, you are going to lose them. run IBT:: version 2,54 (the latest one). BSOD with running second pass IBT.

OMG, what's happening here?? let me try Prime95 (in case IBT does not like xeons, ???). Tried prime95 and various settings. In some cases BSOD, in other the PC shutdown. I did see very high temps. well over 85 (with -15ºC offset applied).

i asked him: can you please tell me how the heck you know it was not gonna pass that test?? he told me : i didn't know, i just wanted to be a little annoying with you!!.

I had to give him the money. He told me: if you get that working at 4,1ghz and you pass IBT 10 pass test, i will return the money to you.

This is the time when i'm still trying. No matter how hard i push the vcore or NB, it will not pass it. I've been playing a few games in case there is something wrong, Tomb raider, rise of the tomb raider, CSGO, dead by daylight, BO3, Battefield 1, No problem in 30min play for each.

Does anyone have any idea???

I don't think it will be the PSU, but the P5QC has an 8pin conector and my psu only has 4 pin (550W tacens Radix). i read in the past the 4pin PSU conector is enough to provide the board with the required voltage unless you are going to do extreme oc. Can that be the problem???


----------



## bobey1st

I put x5460 on my striker extreme and after my bios freez on error "cpu unknow" then i flash my bios with one on this site and i have a random bsod irql_not_les_or_equal or memory_menagement. Anyone know what's the problem ?


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> but is that 12x multiplier working properly? i mean, there is no point in changing the bios if that CPU is working at a 12X efective and stable. or at least, i don't see the issue there.


No its x12 only in Cpu z,in bios its set to 10.


----------



## Tnlgg

Damn it wont boot,how do i clear the cmos correctly,i ask because i removed the battery but nothing,yesterday i had luck.

I only added the cpu cooler & when i connected everything its acting the same as yesterday before cleared cmos.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobey1st*
> 
> I put x5460 on my striker extreme and after my bios freez on error "cpu unknow" then i flash my bios with one on this site and i have a random bsod irql_not_les_or_equal or memory_menagement. Anyone know what's the problem ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobey1st*
> 
> I put x5460 on my striker extreme and after my bios freez on error "cpu unknow" then i flash my bios with one on this site and i have a random bsod irql_not_les_or_equal or memory_menagement. Anyone know what's the problem ?


#1 Flash the new bios while the OLD cpu is still installed.
#2Reset Cmos.
#3 Restart Computer,set bios to default/optimized settings(with any changes needed for hdd ect,to be recognized) and start computer let windows load.
#4 If windows loaded,turn off comp.
#5replace OLD cpu with xeon cpu, RESET CMOS AGAIN!
#6 Start computer and load optimized defaults (plus changes needed for HDD, networking,ect)
#7 Let Windows load,open cpu-z,and see if new xeon shows properly with all instructions enabled.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Damn it wont boot,how do i clear the cmos correctly,i ask because i removed the battery but nothing,yesterday i had luck.
> 
> I only added the cpu cooler & when i connected everything its acting the same as yesterday before cleared cmos.


There should be a jumper on the board thar you move from pins 1-2 to pins 2-3 to reset. THEN you replace them.







BTW, here's a bios.

autoexecP35DQ6.F9xeon1067amicrocodeadded.zip 643k .zip file


----------



## Tnlgg

Yes there is a jumper,but i must add it because there are no 3 pins,only 2.

So do i need to remove the battery also & should the pc be turned off,removed power cable when adding the jumper?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobey1st*
> 
> I put x5460 on my striker extreme and after my bios freez on error "cpu unknow" then i flash my bios with one on this site and i have a random bsod irql_not_les_or_equal or memory_menagement. Anyone know what's the problem ?


Also,I posted you a link to Laithan's thread to ask him there, not for you to quote him in the xeon bios thread.







here's his link again,just in case. He's got a whole lot of memory info over there also.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1547699/790i-ultra-nvidia-chipset-still-rockin-in-2015-2016-2017-will-it-ever-die/350#post_25945488 <--- Laithan's thread for the 790i systems.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Yes there is a jumper,but i must add it because there are no 3 pins,only 2.
> 
> So do i need to remove the battery also & should the pc be turned off,removed power cable when adding the jumper?


Power off,unplugged. Battery un-sure of. place jumper on for about a min, remove,and should be reset.


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Power off,unplugged. Battery un-sure of. place jumper on for about a min, remove,and should be reset.


I tried but still the same,so i just turned it on & left it do the loop(on/off) until it booted,must be gigabytes dual bios.

About that bios,where do i copy it,on my HDD?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> I tried but still the same,so i just turned it on & left it do the loop(on/off) until it booted,must be gigabytes dual bios.
> 
> About that bios,where do i copy it,on my HDD?


Follow the directions and use gigabytes Qflash tool to flash from bios if it'll let you. (should be off a usb) http://www.gigabyte.com/webpage/20/images/utiltiy_qflash_uefi.pdf


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Follow the directions and use gigabytes Qflash tool to flash from bios if it'll let you. (should be off a usb) http://www.gigabyte.com/webpage/20/images/utiltiy_qflash_uefi.pdf


I flashed it & its working.

The temps are off i think,i use HW monitor,do i need to configure it for the Xeon?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> I flashed it & its working.
> 
> The temps are off i think,i use HW monitor,do i need to configure it for the Xeon?


You need to set the TJ Max setting to 85 for the X5470, or you will be around 15-20C higher than actual.

src: http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/proper-tjmax-setting-for-hwmonitor.413980/


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> You need to set the TJ Max setting to 85 for the X5470, or you will be around 15-20C higher than actual.
> 
> src: http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/proper-tjmax-setting-for-hwmonitor.413980/


Yes i know,did it for CoreTemp,now its fine.

Started to overclock a bit,didnt have the time to go crazy yet,but am at 4.5GHz with 1.27v.

I have a feeling this will be a good overclocker.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Yes i know,did it for CoreTemp,now its fine.
> 
> Started to overclock a bit,didnt have the time to go crazy yet,but am at 4.5GHz with 1.27v.
> 
> I have a feeling this will be a good overclocker.


have you tried IBT??


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> have you tried IBT??


Not yet,will try soon.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Not yet,will try soon.


I've been told something. wait to see your case to prove if they are wrong.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Not yet,will try soon.


UN-check SPBC test(it's an optional test 2 see if the cpu is a sample or production cpu) if that's what fails. LOL, they probably are detecting the 771 cpu in the 775 socket so don't know WHAT it is,& it fails.








LOL, it detects my e5450 as a sample cpu.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> UN-check SPBC test(it's an optional test 2 see if the cpu is a sample or production cpu) if that's what fails. LOL, they probably are detecting the 771 cpu in the 775 socket so don't know WHAT it is,& it fails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, it detects my e5450 as a sample cpu.


In case anyones curious, my results when I un-checked the test for SPBC


----------



## schuck6566

Finally, here's the test results after 2hours of IBT running. SPBC failed, ALL other test passed and temps stayed below 55degrees(it says FAILED,because the test to ck for sample has to be checked when running a timed IBT as far I could tell). 

lol, Now to run Prime95 again just for kicks & giggles! Edit: 2 hours of Prime before crash.








Edit#2 I think the issue is in IPDT. It also failed on a different comp that has a e2220 running in it.SPBC was what failed,and the cpu isn't supported by the board maker but does run. When SPBC was un-checked, the test passed.


----------



## Tnlgg

I got my X5470 up to 4.8GHz,but needs over 1.45v,a no go.

Now im at 4.75GHz 1.43v & testing.


----------



## eminded1

i have a Lenovo 71Y6942 ThinkCentre M70e motherboard that im trying to get to work with a e5420 the machine boots but it gets stuck at the windows screen and i cant install win 10 no lights on keyboard. i read in a few posts on this thread that my bios needs to have its cpu microcode updated or moded so that the cpu will work as normal. i have the bios update . rom file from the lenovo website that i included in the post. can anyone provide input the microcodes into it i tried but its not working.
I tried to use this command "cbrom195.exe biosm90.ROM /nc_cpucode ncpucode.bin" and it just goes blank it doesnt patch my bios with the new codes. can anyone do this for me.
thanks joe.

biosm90.zip 617k .zip file


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eminded1*
> 
> i have a Lenovo 71Y6942 ThinkCentre M70e motherboard that im trying to get to work with a e5420 the machine boots but it gets stuck at the windows screen and i cant install win 10 no lights on keyboard. i read in a few posts on this thread that my bios needs to have its cpu microcode updated or moded so that the cpu will work as normal. i have the bios update . rom file from the lenovo website that i included in the post. can anyone provide input the microcodes into it i tried but its not working.
> I tried to use this command "cbrom195.exe biosm90.ROM /nc_cpucode ncpucode.bin" and it just goes blank it doesnt patch my bios with the new codes. can anyone do this for me.
> thanks joe.
> 
> biosm90.zip 617k .zip file


Here's the link for description of how to use MMTOOL and where it can be found. http://www.delidded.com/how-to-update-cpu-microcode-in-ami-bios/ <-- Is what I used to update the bios for you. Added socket 771&775 xeon microcodes and updated the 775 microcodes for dual/quad cores.

biosm90moddedxeon771775support.zip 627k .zip file


----------



## eminded1

thanks it worked. I bought that motherboard off ebay for about 22 bucks. and the e5420 for about 8 dollers each i bought 5 of them and modded all 5 with the xeon mod now i got them all run and running and with 8gb DDR3 and a 240GB SSD this computer is acually very fast and i bet with a graphics card you could use it for gaming or cad design work and it will work and run fast. amazing with those old xeons that you can just mod them right into the 775 socket. the ram is only at 1066 the board supports 1333 the ram is rated at 1333 but it wont run at 1333. this board doesnt support overclocking so i may be out of luck but maybe ill try a bsel mod on the e5420 to get a boost maybe around 3ghz. But i can confirm that it works. not bad you can spend about 1-150 hund dollers and have a fast quad core xeon workstation or desktop pc for cheap. not a bad deal. those cheap ebay 775 ddr3 motherboards are pretty good. btw thanks to schuck6566 for helping me get the microcodes updateed. thansk alot .


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> I got my X5470 up to 4.8GHz,but needs over 1.45v,a no go.
> 
> Now im at 4.75GHz 1.43v & testing.


you seem to have a very good X5470. the best stable result i've seen so far in the last 2 years was a x5470 at 4,5ghz with plenty of heat that could only be kept under control because of a good AIO. 4,75ghz is a lot, quite a lot for that CPU.

My x5460 needs 1,31250 to pass IBT at 4,1ghz. Not less than that. i finally solved the issue i was having. My cooler has a very bad screw solution, so you have to tight the screws with your hand. That makes the cooler not work perfect. At 4,1ghz in vertical position it went over 85ºc , even crashing. With the PC in horizontal i get about 65-70 in IBT. In iddle i get about 32-35ºC and playing, not over 70ºC.

I can post at 4,4ghz, in fact i did some screenshots, but it's not stable. I think i tried 1,40v , but my problem there is the cooler. I may be switching to a cheap AIO as soon as i can. probably the enermax liqmax II 120S (as i have an nzxt apollo red) and it's not prepared for 240mm AIO (unless you destroy the interior of it)


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> you seem to have a very good X5470. the best stable result i've seen so far in the last 2 years was a x5470 at 4,5ghz with plenty of heat that could only be kept under control because of a good AIO. 4,75ghz is a lot, quite a lot for that CPU.
> 
> My x5460 needs 1,31250 to pass IBT at 4,1ghz. Not less than that. i finally solved the issue i was having. My cooler has a very bad screw solution, so you have to tight the screws with your hand. That makes the cooler not work perfect. At 4,1ghz in vertical position it went over 85ºc , even crashing. With the PC in horizontal i get about 65-70 in IBT. In iddle i get about 32-35ºC and playing, not over 70ºC.
> 
> I can post at 4,4ghz, in fact i did some screenshots, but it's not stable. I think i tried 1,40v , but my problem there is the cooler. I may be switching to a cheap AIO as soon as i can. probably the enermax liqmax II 120S (as i have an nzxt apollo red) and it's not prepared for 240mm AIO (unless you destroy the interior of it)


I am at 4.71GHz, 471MHz fsb,just perfect.

Dont know why but the temp difference between core0 & the rest is like up to 10c.

Is this normal,i know i had about 5-6c difference on my Q9550,but not 10.

Should i check the cpu to see if a corner is missing termal paste?

Getting your x5460 from 3.16 to 4.1 is a 1GHz oc,not bad,get a better cooler & you should reach 4.5 or more.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> I am at 4.71GHz, 471MHz fsb,just perfect.
> 
> Dont know why but the temp difference between core0 & the rest is like up to 10c.
> 
> Is this normal,i know i had about 5-6c difference on my Q9550,but not 10.
> 
> Should i check the cpu to see if a corner is missing termal paste?
> 
> Getting your x5460 from 3.16 to 4.1 is a 1GHz oc,not bad,get a better cooler & you should reach 4.5 or more.


Can you pass IBT at 4,7ghz??? will you post some screenshots? ibt, cpu-z and hwmonitor would be very nice. also would be nice to see your mobo config, if it's possible. Which are your temps with IBT??
Tbh , i did not think you would pass 4,5ghz, since in the spanish forum there was a year ago a little competition to see who could get more of an X5470 and the best stable result was 4,5ghz ish, with a guy being a very good overclocker that has overclocked lots of CPU with LN2. He has a terrible amount of boards,

P5K3 DELUXE
GA-EP45T UD3R
GA-EP45 UD3P
2X 5PW DH DELUXE
Blitz Extreme
and many more.

i've seen now that he also did 5123.98mhz with a x5460 with LN2 539x9.5 1,752v.

so, you seem to have a very good chip. i think i would do 4,4ghz stable at 1,4v if i change my cooler, but i don't think i need to do that, since i have a better rig full working if i need more power so.....


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> I am at 4.71GHz, 471MHz fsb,just perfect.
> 
> Dont know why but the temp difference between core0 & the rest is like up to 10c.
> 
> Is this normal,i know i had about 5-6c difference on my Q9550,but not 10.
> 
> Should i check the cpu to see if a corner is missing termal paste?
> 
> Getting your x5460 from 3.16 to 4.1 is a 1GHz oc,not bad,get a better cooler & you should reach 4.5 or more.


My q9550 has a 10 degree variation between 1 core and the rest, my e5450 on an AIO even manages a 6 degree difference under load. So some variation is normal. If the high number worries you,ck for thermal compound.Just remember that too much is as bad as too little.







I'll post a shot of e5450 temps under primes smal fft test.
Edit: BTW,Core 0 always seems to be higher no matter WHAT quad cpu I'm ck'ing. I believe it has to do with background items being assigned to IT first. Hence more things run on core 0.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> Can you pass IBT at 4,7ghz??? will you post some screenshots? ibt, cpu-z and hwmonitor would be very nice. also would be nice to see your mobo config, if it's possible. Which are your temps with IBT??
> Tbh , i did not think you would pass 4,5ghz, since in the spanish forum there was a year ago a little competition to see who could get more of an X5470 and the best stable result was 4,5ghz ish, with a guy being a very good overclocker that has overclocked lots of CPU with LN2. He has a terrible amount of boards,
> 
> P5K3 DELUXE
> GA-EP45T UD3R
> GA-EP45 UD3P
> 2X 5PW DH DELUXE
> Blitz Extreme
> and many more.
> 
> i've seen now that he also did 5123.98mhz with a x5460 with LN2 539x9.5 1,752v.
> 
> so, you seem to have a very good chip. i think i would do 4,4ghz stable at 1,4v if i change my cooler, but i don't think i need to do that, since i have a better rig full working if i need more power so.....


http://www.overclock.net/t/1547699/790i-ultra-nvidia-chipset-still-rockin-in-2015-2016-2017-will-it-ever-die/260#post_25719070 <---- 4.56 24/7 on a water system with 8Gb LOL, From page 2 of Laithan's post "4563 is Prime95 stable too.. Still going higher " Sooo,even though he forgot, he DID have it Prime 95stable @ 4.56! (8Gb because with 16the sli wasn't available)


----------



## chriscarg

i have asus p5na7-vm with x5470 but have problems, startup says "bios problems please update bios" I updated the bios to the latest version available on the asus site but have not solved.
I mean someone knows what can I do? in bios the cpu xeon sees it as X5470 and do not understand ....


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> I am at 4.71GHz, 471MHz fsb,just perfect.
> 
> Dont know why but the temp difference between core0 & the rest is like up to 10c.
> 
> Is this normal,i know i had about 5-6c difference on my Q9550,but not 10.
> 
> Should i check the cpu to see if a corner is missing termal paste?
> 
> Getting your x5460 from 3.16 to 4.1 is a 1GHz oc,not bad,get a better cooler & you should reach 4.5 or more.


do you have all the throttling settings in the bios turned off and HW64 running to make sure its not down throttling? i've made that mistake before thinkin i had a massive overclock workin only to notice it was downthrottling. also don't go by what core temp or real temp tells you your cpu is running at. i've seen both of them report wrongs speeds. the difference in temps from one core to the next is normal.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriscarg*
> 
> i have asus p5na7-vm with x5470 but have problems, startup says "bios problems please update bios" I updated the bios to the latest version available on the asus site but have not solved.
> I mean someone knows what can I do? in bios the cpu xeon sees it as X5470 and do not understand ....


Here's the latest bios from asus site for your board with the xeon microcodes added.

P5N7A-VM-0519moddedxeonsupportaddedupdatedsocket771.zip 783k .zip file


----------



## Tnlgg

@schuck6566:

So that guy had his x5470 @4.63GHz with 1.55v,madness!!!

@ried16:

No trottling down,i always disable those things in bios.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> @schuck6566:
> 
> So that guy had his x5470 @4.63GHz with 1.55v,madness!!!
> 
> @ried16:
> 
> No trottling down,i always disable those things in bios.


it would be nice to show us full load temps in IBT, with cpu-z and hwmonitor because i think they should be damm high (though you have good AIO installed).

Is it possible?


----------



## Tnlgg

IBT is a no go,temps are over 80c.


----------



## chriscarg

i have try it and now don't start display cpu fan error and i don't can enter in the bios with delete.
what can i make?


----------



## chriscarg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Here's the latest bios from asus site for your board with the xeon microcodes added.
> 
> P5N7A-VM-0519moddedxeonsupportaddedupdatedsocket771.zip 783k .zip file


i have try it and now don't start display cpu fan error and i don't can enter in the bios with delete.
what can i make?


----------



## failnightmare

I brought x5450 and modded my bios it's works! but the problem is im getting worse performance than e8400 also temps are too high.
I am using intel big stock cooler, decided to underclock cpu to 2.75 but still i get same temperature any idea what should i do?
My system:
Ga-g41m Combo v2
4 gb ddr3 ram
Geforce gt 730


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriscarg*
> 
> i have try it and now don't start display cpu fan error and i don't can enter in the bios with delete.
> what can i make?


CPU fan error happens when either the CPU cooler is not correctly plugged on the motherboard, or, that the RPM of the cooler are very low.

You should be able to enter the bios with Delete. check your keyboard.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failnightmare*
> 
> I brought x5450 and modded my bios it's works! but the problem is im getting worse performance than e8400 also temps are too high.
> I am using intel big stock cooler, decided to underclock cpu to 2.75 but still i get same temperature any idea what should i do?
> My system:
> Ga-g41m Combo v2
> 4 gb ddr3 ram
> Geforce gt 730
> http://i.hizliresim.com/m34BzR.jpg


the fact the affects the most temps in voltage. I think that it's possible that your mobo is putting too much voltage on the CPU. BTW, you have a bad cooler. It's not designed for 120W TDP CPU.

Tell us the voltage you have (remember to offset -15ºC if you use coretemp or hwmonitor.

the main problem is , for sure, your cooler.


----------



## failnightmare

Cpu vcore 1,250
Cpu Termination 1,200
I also tried 1,30 but there is no different.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriscarg*
> 
> i have try it and now don't start display cpu fan error and i don't can enter in the bios with delete.
> what can i make?


OK, ONCE AGAIN, HERE are the basic steps for flashing the xeon bios to a board.








#1 Flash the new bios while the OLD cpu is still installed.
#2Reset Cmos.
#3 Restart Computer,set bios to default/optimized settings(with any changes needed for hdd ect,to be recognized) and start computer let windows load.
#4 If windows loaded,turn off comp.
#5replace OLD cpu with xeon cpu, RESET CMOS AGAIN!
#6 Start computer and load optimized defaults (plus changes needed for HDD, networking,ect)
#7 Let Windows load,open cpu-z,and see if new xeon shows properly with all instructions enabled.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failnightmare*
> 
> Cpu vcore 1,250
> Cpu Termination 1,200
> I also tried 1,30 but there is no different.


U say U modded your bios. Is the xeon showing sse4.1 enabled in cpu-z?? When U open cpu-z it'll have a space saying "instructions" with a bunch of features listed.If sse4.1 and VT-x aren't there then you didn't mod the bios properly.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> OK, ONCE AGAIN, HERE are the basic steps for flashing the xeon bios to a board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #1 Flash the new bios while the OLD cpu is still installed.
> #2Reset Cmos.
> #3 Restart Computer,set bios to default/optimized settings(with any changes needed for hdd ect,to be recognized) and start computer let windows load.
> #4 If windows loaded,turn off comp.
> #5replace OLD cpu with xeon cpu, RESET CMOS AGAIN!
> #6 Start computer and load optimized defaults (plus changes needed for HDD, networking,ect)
> #7 Let Windows load,open cpu-z,and see if new xeon shows properly with all instructions enabled.


probably i should have begin with this (i assumed , probably wrong, that he had done it ok,


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> IBT is a no go,temps are over 80c.


which program are you using then to test stability???


----------



## schuck6566

OCCT, Prime95 are 2 of the 1's I use. http://www.ocbase.com/ https://www.mersenne.org/download/ <--- links for each in order.


----------



## failnightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> U say U modded your bios. Is the xeon showing sse4.1 enabled in cpu-z??


Yep.
I can't upload images for some reason.
MMX,SSE,SSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,EM64T,VT-x
But i used @bios program to update my bios idk if does it matter.


http://imgur.com/oiHuK


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failnightmare*
> 
> I brought x5450 and modded my bios it's works! but the problem is im getting worse performance than e8400 also temps are too high.
> I am using intel big stock cooler, decided to underclock cpu to 2.75 but still i get same temperature any idea what should i do?
> My system:
> Ga-g41m Combo v2
> 4 gb ddr3 ram
> Geforce gt 730


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failnightmare*
> 
> I brought x5450 and modded my bios it's works! but the problem is im getting worse performance than e8400 also temps are too high.
> I am using intel big stock cooler, decided to underclock cpu to 2.75 but still i get same temperature any idea what should i do?
> My system:
> Ga-g41m Combo v2
> 4 gb ddr3 ram
> Geforce gt 730


that could also be northbridge overheating. i had the same thing happen with my l5430 on a gigabyte ga--g31m-es2l. it was scoring lower on passmark cpu test than what was listed on there site at stock speed. i re-pasted the north bridge heatsink and screwed a 25mm fan to the heatsink and she runs at 3400 with 1.28v with a passmark in the low 4600's.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failnightmare*
> 
> Yep.
> I can't upload images for some reason.
> MMX,SSE,SSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,EM64T,VT-x


I believe your board is limited to 95w TDP for the cpu's. Here's the link for supported cpu's http://ca.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-G41M-Combo-rev-13#support-cpu. None are over 95watt. And the Extreme's were out @ the time. An e5450 may run fine in your board. (e5450 =80watt x5450 = 120watt) Just a suggestion.EDIT: I found your board, it supports up to 120 watt. Ignore above, my bad. LOL


----------



## failnightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> that could also be northbridge overheating. i had the same thing happen with my l5430 on a gigabyte ga--g31m-es2l. it was scoring lower on passmark cpu test than what was listed on there site at stock speed. i re-pasted the north bridge heatsink and screwed a 25mm fan to the heatsink and she runs at 3400 with 1.28v with a passmark in the low 4600's.


There is no way that i could re-paste north bridge








I am not sure if it helps but i have 80mm fan to very close to north bridge.
I am getting these results from Cinebench.
3ghz cpu+low voltage
OpenGL 27,84
CPU 315


----------



## failnightmare

@schuck6566
No problem.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> OCCT, Prime95 are 2 of the 1's I use. http://www.ocbase.com/ https://www.mersenne.org/download/ <--- links for each in order.


OCCT and prime95 also produce a lot of heat. a bit less than IBT, but IBT has probed to be the program to see the real stability. I've seen xeons run for hours Prime95, but they cannot pass an IBT.

according to what i've experienced, there is not much temp difference between ibt and prime95, just only 2-4 ºC imo.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failnightmare*
> 
> There is no way that i could re-paste north bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if it helps but i have 80mm fan to very close to north bridge.
> I am getting these results from Cinebench.
> 3ghz cpu+low voltage
> OpenGL 27,84
> CPU 315


Cinebench cpu score e5450 @ 3.84GHz = 414


----------



## Tnlgg

So that guy had his X85470 @ 4.6GHz with 1.55v,madness,to much voltage!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> OCCT and prime95 also produce a lot of heat. a bit less than IBT, but IBT has probed to be the program to see the real stability. I've seen xeons run for hours Prime95, but they cannot pass an IBT.
> 
> according to what i've experienced, there is not much temp difference between ibt and prime95, just only 2-4 ºC imo.


Lmao,more like +20c difference.


----------



## failnightmare

@schuck6566
Woah nice score








Can you also post your Cpu mark score too?
I am curious


----------



## schuck6566

ROTFL, and Prime generated MORE heat on my systm the IBT.







1 of the reasons I use Prime95. Also because I can run blend to make sure my cpuand memory are stable together.







for just the cpu,I use the small ffts.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failnightmare*
> 
> @schuck6566
> Woah nice score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you also post your Cpu mark score too?
> I am curious


Remember that these xeon's score as low as they do, because they don't have HT. so they are limited to 4 threads with 4 cores. Most of the other cpu's(excepting the i5's) have either 2core/4thread, or 4core/8thread to do their work with.unless you see an q2quad in the comparison.








Edit: the 413 & 414 scores are me


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> So that guy had his X85470 @ 4.6GHz with 1.55v,madness,to much voltage!
> Lmao,more like +20c difference.


Just an FYI, when I just ran cinebench, my lowest max temp was 53degrees,and highest max was 60degrees. LOL, the other 2 cores were 57.


----------



## failnightmare

@schuck6566
Awsome score








Anyway your cpu is not x5450 right? for some reason most programs show e5450 rather than x5450.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failnightmare*
> 
> @schuck6566
> Awsome score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway your cpu is not x5450 right? for some reason most programs show e5450 rather than x5450.


No,I HAVE the e5450. I went with the lower tdp.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> So that guy had his X85470 @ 4.6GHz with 1.55v,madness,to much voltage!
> Lmao,more like +20c difference.


when i teste the stability of my other PC, i used IBT, Prime95 and Aida64.

IBT was the one to put more heat at the moment, but Prime95 and Aida64 were very very near generating heat. you say 20ºC? well, no way, that's not my experience.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> ROTFL, and Prime generated MORE heat on my systm the IBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 of the reasons I use Prime95. Also because I can run blend to make sure my cpuand memory are stable together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for just the cpu,I use the small ffts.


in some situations, Prime95 can generate more heat than IBT, specially as the time passes by. My experience is that IBT gets my CPU hotter faster. Prime95 needs like 5 min to get near that, but the difference is in favour of IBT just by a few margin.

Tnlgg said 20ºC, i don't think that can be possible. What has happened many times, is that Aida64 or Prime95 get an error, but the test says it's still working, but in fact your CPU is iddeling. i went through this yesterday. Aida64 stress test said it was running, but the CPU was iddeling. i don't know if that was the case, but 20ºC is just not possible.


----------



## chriscarg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> CPU fan error happens when either the CPU cooler is not correctly plugged on the motherboard, or, that the RPM of the cooler are very low.
> 
> You should be able to enter the bios with Delete. check your keyboard.


i
I resolved I managed to install the old bios, was enough to disconnect the power cord.
I try again tomorrow to instal the modified bios you sent me
thanks for all
see you tomorrow


----------



## Tnlgg

My X5470 Cinebench R15 results:

@3.33GHz 365

@4.71GHz 502

Cant test with prime95,occt or ibt,fail even @ stock 3.33GHz,i think its the memory.

Tested with spd set to 2.0 & 2.4,also changing the latencies.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriscarg*
> 
> i
> I resolved I managed to install the old bios, was enough to disconnect the power cord.
> I try again tomorrow to instal the modified bios you sent me
> thanks for all
> see you tomorrow


give the credit to schuck , he was the one that gave you the modified bios,


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> My X5470 Cinebench R15 results:
> 
> @3.33GHz 365
> 
> @4.71GHz 502
> 
> Cant test with prime95,occt or ibt,fail even @ stock 3.33GHz,i think its the memory.
> 
> Tested with spd set to 2.0 & 2.4,also changing the latencies.


that can be an issue in the long run, but as long as you don't stress much the CPU, you´ll get no problem, i think. with my case closed and vertical (nzxt apollo) i cannot pass IBT since the CPU goes to more than 85ºC. if i open the case, and set it horizontal, i will pass it with no issue and 65-70ºC. It's simply because my cooler is rubish with the tightening screws (you have to do it with your hand , no screws at all), and maybe it's a bit loose. In horizontal it makes perfect contact and does the job. so annoying.......


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> My X5470 Cinebench R15 results:
> 
> @3.33GHz 365
> 
> @4.71GHz 502
> 
> Cant test with prime95,occt or ibt,fail even @ stock 3.33GHz,i think its the memory.
> 
> Tested with spd set to 2.0 & 2.4,also changing the latencies.


Prime95 small fft's doesn't use any memory for the test. All the computations are done in the cpu cache. Only memory being used is for system and the programs being open. If you're crashing in the small test, then the cpu isn't stable.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> My X5470 Cinebench R15 results:
> 
> @3.33GHz 365
> 
> @4.71GHz 502
> 
> Cant test with prime95,occt or ibt,fail even @ stock 3.33GHz,i think its the memory.
> 
> Tested with spd set to 2.0 & 2.4,also changing the latencies.


just 4 giggles,I ran cinebench on a compact i just installed an e4700 in. results were : cpu=117cb and open GL with my gt310 was 7.53fps. If this board supported 45nm cpu's I'd be tempted to try dropping my e5450 into it to see if it would work.







P.S. it's also limited to 800MHz FSB.


----------



## failnightmare

I decided to install my old e8400 again... yep i found the problem north bridge is very hot!








Does anybody know how can i repaste ga g41m combo?
I never done something like this before im scared to damage my mainboard.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failnightmare*
> 
> I decided to install my old e8400 again... yep i found the problem north bridge is very hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know how can i repaste ga g41m combo?
> I never done something like this before im scared to damage my mainboard.


each of the heatsinks on the board appear to have TWO plastic push pins holding them down. Usually these pins are split @ the end and barbed so they hold when pushed through the hole in the motherboard. The secret is to get @ them from the bottom & squeeze the end together so it will slide back through the hole. Different people have different opinions on HOW to get the sink off without damaging the chip. Some say twist the sink,others say steady lifting pressure,while still others say lift 1 corner. Others may be better able to advise on THAT can of worms.







Just make sure they aren't little copies of the intel lock pins that turn to unlock.(A quater turn,lift,and then it comes out.The PIN,not the sink.) U would paste the sinks the same as the cpu cooler.LOL, just not as much because it's smaller.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Remember that these xeon's score as low as they do, because they don't have HT. so they are limited to 4 threads with 4 cores. Most of the other cpu's(excepting the i5's) have either 2core/4thread, or 4core/8thread to do their work with.unless you see an q2quad in the comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: the 413 & 414 scores are me


Try harder : LINK


----------



## failnightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> each of the heatsinks on the board appear to have TWO plastic push pins holding them down. Usually these pins are split @ the end and barbed so they hold when pushed through the hole in the motherboard. The secret is to get @ them from the bottom & squeeze the end together so it will slide back through the hole. Different people have different opinions on HOW to get the sink off without damaging the chip. Some say twist the sink,others say steady lifting pressure,while still others say lift 1 corner. Others may be better able to advise on THAT can of worms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure they aren't little copies of the intel lock pins that turn to unlock.(A quater turn,lift,and then it comes out.The PIN,not the sink.) U would paste the sinks the same as the cpu cooler.LOL, just not as much because it's smaller.


Thank you for your explanation.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Try harder : LINK


How's this?
everythings the same,I just ran it with the browser closed this time. LOL and the 417 result is with browser with only 1 tab open up while test ran.


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Well I've been playing around with my X5450 and got some decent results I think...

[email protected] 1.30V

https://valid.x86.fr/tv3iz0

Unfortunatly I only have one decent 2x2GB DDR2 Kit to push him, but managed to get another kit from ebay. For those who don't know DFI's are known for being a little bit picky with RAM sticks and mine is very sentimental... So is very hard to find a decent kit that suits her...


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> Well I've been playing around with my X5450 and got some decent results I think...
> 
> [email protected] 1.30V
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/tv3iz0
> 
> Unfortunatly I only have one decent 2x2GB DDR2 Kit to push him, but managed to get another kit from ebay. For those who don't know DFI's are known for being a little bit picky with RAM sticks and mine is very sentimental... So is very hard to find a decent kit that suits her...


You've got the p45 chipset where I have the P35 chipset and suffer voltage droop. that's why U can get the lower voltage on the cpu. Mine underload drops from 1.392 to 1.312 makes it harder to get a nice high stable OC. Congrats on the 4.0+







Edit: Kits of this ram are what I'm running in my gigabyte board, they can be found fairly cheap on ebay. (I spent $61.00 U.S with shipping for 8Gb kit, 4x2Gb)
Learn more about the G.SKILL F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK
Model

Brand
G.SKILL

Model
F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK

Details

Capacity
4GB (2 x 2GB)

Type
240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM

Speed
DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500)

Cas Latency
5

Timing
5-5-5-15

Voltage
2.0V - 2.1V

Multi-channel Kit
Dual Channel Kit

Heat Spreader
Yes

Features
M/B Chipset
intel X38
intel P35
intel 965
intel 975


----------



## CrazyMonkey

My kit is a OCZ Reaper 8500

Specfications
Frequency: 1066MHz
Latency: EPP 5-5-5-15 (CAS-TRCD-TRP-TRAS)
Parity: Unbuffered
Voltage: 2.2-2.3V
IC: Micron D9GMH (B6-3)
Special Features
Reaper HPC Heatsink
EPP-Ready
2.35V


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> My kit is a OCZ Reaper 8500
> 
> Specfications
> Frequency: 1066MHz
> Latency: EPP 5-5-5-15 (CAS-TRCD-TRP-TRAS)
> Parity: Unbuffered
> Voltage: 2.2-2.3V
> IC: Micron D9GMH (B6-3)
> Special Features
> Reaper HPC Heatsink
> EPP-Ready
> 2.35V


Don't know about across the ocean, but here in U.S. they're going for 25,39.99,and 50.00 dollars a pair. (2x2Gb) and an 8Gb kitt going for 71 after shipping.







That's your ram I'm refering to.


----------



## Tnlgg

Tested the memory,its fine,will test the cpu only with prime95.

How long should i test?


----------



## fencerphuoc

I need help. I have an HP DC7900 CMT used Q45 chipset. I need bios mod microcode for this to used xenon x3363 LGA771. Please help me. Thank alot


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Tested the memory,its fine,will test the cpu only with prime95.
> 
> How long should i test?


If it takes the heat ok, I'd let it run @ least an hour or 2. Then try the larger test that uses "some ram" then try Blend. I don't consider stable unless it passes @ least 2 hours of blend and preferably 3-6 hours.(have had multiple times where it's crashed after 3+ hours butunder4) is 1 reason my clocks @ 3.83 and not 3.91 lol Some people run Prime overnight, or for 24hours. my opinion that's overkill to ck for stability. Another program is OCCT.


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> If it takes the heat ok, I'd let it run @ least an hour or 2. Then try the larger test that uses "some ram" then try Blend. I don't consider stable unless it passes @ least 2 hours of blend and preferably 3-6 hours.(have had multiple times where it's crashed after 3+ hours butunder4) is 1 reason my clocks @ 3.83 and not 3.91 lol Some people run Prime overnight, or for 24hours. my opinion that's overkill to ck for stability. Another program is OCCT.


I runned prime95 for 24h for my Q9550 long time ago.

Had issues with prime95 tests,all of them with X5470,even at stock,reason was page file,damn windows crap!

Now the page file is set manually by me & on stock it passes prime95 small FFTs.

Tested the memory & its fine,no errors,but if i run blend or IBT i crash even at stock.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> I runned prime95 for 24h for my Q9550 long time ago.
> 
> Had issues with prime95 tests,all of them with X5470,even at stock,reason was page file,damn windows crap!
> 
> Now the page file is set manually by me & on stock it passes prime95 small FFTs.
> 
> Tested the memory & its fine,no errors,but if i run blend or IBT i crash even at stock.


How far into blend do you crash? like the first test ? 5 mins? 20?


----------



## Tnlgg

At first test.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> At first test.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> At first test.


If it's having to use the page file memory,then there seems to be an issue with you memory. Possibly the MCH northbridge settings, or the voltage to the ram if your running 4 sticks may need to be upped to the next option. try upping each 1 setting. and see if it helps any.


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> If it's having to use the page file memory,then there seems to be an issue with you memory. Possibly the MCH northbridge settings, or the voltage to the ram if your running 4 sticks may need to be upped to the next option. try upping each 1 setting. and see if it helps any.


Yes i use 4 sticks of memory,memory voltage is at 2.1v like it should be.

Is it safe to go above that,like to 2.2v?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Yes i use 4 sticks of memory,memory voltage is at 2.1v like it should be.
> 
> Is it safe to go above that,like to 2.2v?


If it's rated for 2.1, then 2.2 with 4 sticks shouldn't hurt it. mine's rated 1.8-2.0 & I'm running 2.2 in bios & 2.1+ actual(after voltage drop) Underload it drops to almost 2.0 but no harms been done. Also ck the MCH and FSB voltages. They may want a bump up. here's my ram(it's actually 1066,but cpu-z shows it as 800)


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> If it's rated for 2.1, then 2.2 with 4 sticks shouldn't hurt it. mine's rated 1.8-2.0 & I'm running 2.2 in bios & 2.1+ actual(after voltage drop) Underload it drops to almost 2.0 but no harms been done. Also ck the MCH and FSB voltages. They may want a bump up. here's my ram(it's actually 1066,but cpu-z shows it as 800)


My ram is 1066 also,corsair dominator.

Fsb and mch are at max.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> My ram is 1066 also,corsair dominator.
> 
> Fsb and mch are at max.


if they're maxxed, maybe the northbridge is running hot?


----------



## ried16

so i ditched my old ga-ep45-ud3rv rev 1.0 as my benchtest board. it has some issues with memory slots which i believe is due to old dried up thermal paste on the northbridge, and swapped in the new ga-ep45-ud3p rev 1.6. now i can use all four slots with 1066 sticks with no issues. the 1066 sticks are nice becuase you can underclock them when your pushing your fsb past the point where the 800 sticks won't overclock anymore and theres no ratio option to underclock them. i threw in a E5430 and the results so far are good. it does 3800 with 1.45vcore. testin it at 3700 now for a lower vcore for everyday use.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> so i ditched my old ga-ep45-ud3rv rev 1.0 as my benchtest board. it has some issues with memory slots which i believe is due to old dried up thermal paste on the northbridge, and swapped in the new ga-ep45-ud3p rev 1.6. now i can use all four slots with 1066 sticks with no issues. the 1066 sticks are nice becuase you can underclock them when your pushing your fsb past the point where the 800 sticks won't overclock anymore and theres no ratio option to underclock them. i threw in a E5430 and the results so far are good. it does 3800 with 1.45vcore. testin it at 3700 now for a lower vcore for everyday use.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> My ram is 1066 also,corsair dominator.
> 
> Fsb and mch are at max.


Here's my results from a few mins of the large ffts.
this is after 8 or9 test ran. large draws the most power.


----------



## th1ago

Hi there,

Could you guys help me with a little problem?

My configuration:
Asus P5N-D - nForce 750i chipset
Intel Xeon E5440
2x1GB 667MHz DDR2
2x2GB 800MHz DDR2
GeForce GT630
Corsair CX430 PSU

Since my Xeon E5440 arrived yesterday, i've been getting some issues while trying to get past Windows 7 loading screen: Initially when trying to run theE5440 stock, i couldn't even get past the windows loading screen, but somehow i managed to get to the desktop when i lowered the FSB (From 333 to 270MHz) and RAM speed from 667 to 650 MHz. And sometimes i'm getting random restarts during heavy cpu usage (even though i managed to do a 2 hour stress test yesterday). I've done a quick research and found a brazilian fellow using the same motherboard and Xeon without any issues.
it's weird because i'm writting this post using the Xeon heavily underclocked and
BIOS is already uptdated with the microcodes and fully recognizes the CPU. And E5440 was bought from Aliexpress already modded to fit LGA775 motherboards.
And i also noticed some BSOD moments before the computer would reboot while trying to enter Windows 7:0x000000C5, 0x0000007E.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ried16

still got
a ways to go to bench test all these. ill have fun doin it though.


----------



## th1ago

Could someone help me?

My config:
Intel Xeon E5440
Asus P5N-D
2x2GB DDR2
2X1GB DDR2
Corsair CX430w
Got my Xeon E5440 yesterday and i've been getting restarts every single time when entering the "starting windows 7" screen. So, the motherboard recognizes the Xeon (right name and frequency), POST and reboot when loading the operational system. So i managed to underclock the CPU from 2,83GHz to 2,55GHz by lowering the FSB from 333 to 299 and i didn't get any restart while loading Windows 7. And sometimes when doing heavily CPU usage taks, the computer restarts :/
I even tried to reinstall windows 7 using a bootable pendrive but the computer restarted while "loading windows 7 files".
My BIOS is already updated with microcodes and the Xeon is already modded to fit LGA775 sockets.

Thanks in advance


----------



## agentx007

Check DRAM Frequnecy, and set higher NB/SPP Voltage.
VTT @ 1,2 or 1,3V can help as well (FSB Termination voltage).


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th1ago*
> 
> Could someone help me?
> 
> My config:
> Intel Xeon E5440
> Asus P5N-D
> 2x2GB DDR2
> 2X1GB DDR2
> Corsair CX430w
> Got my Xeon E5440 yesterday and i've been getting restarts every single time when entering the "starting windows 7" screen. So, the motherboard recognizes the Xeon (right name and frequency), POST and reboot when loading the operational system. So i managed to underclock the CPU from 2,83GHz to 2,55GHz by lowering the FSB from 333 to 299 and i didn't get any restart while loading Windows 7. And sometimes when doing heavily CPU usage taks, the computer restarts :/
> I even tried to reinstall windows 7 using a bootable pendrive but the computer restarted while "loading windows 7 files".
> My BIOS is already updated with microcodes and the Xeon is already modded to fit LGA775 sockets.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Ck your temps,use coretemp or similar program,and offset the core temps -15degrees. (the programs use 100degrees for the tjmax,actual tjmax for these xeon's is 85) Make sure not running hot and restarting because it's passing max temps.EDIT: Also,while U have it running,try running cpu-z to make sure the bios update worked. It has to show SSE4.1 and VT-x in the instructions. Otherwise the microcode update failed.


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> If it's rated for 2.1, then 2.2 with 4 sticks shouldn't hurt it. mine's rated 1.8-2.0 & I'm running 2.2 in bios & 2.1+ actual(after voltage drop) Underload it drops to almost 2.0 but no harms been done. Also ck the MCH and FSB voltages. They may want a bump up. here's my ram(it's actually 1066,but cpu-z shows it as 800)


So i have bumped up the memory voltage to 2.2v,it booted to windows once,after that my pc is restarting all the time.

I removed the battery,but nothing,will remove the memory & see what happens.


----------



## Tnlgg

Removed all 4 sticks of memory & added 1 stick from some old pc & it worked.

Then i entered the Bios & changed the ram voltage back to +30,turned off the pc & added back all 4 sticks,turned back on the pc & working again.

My board hates if i go above 2.1/2.15v for memory.

Also the fsb & mch voltages are now at +0.2v but still the prime95 fails,well only 2 cores start working.

On stock clocks even with fsb & mch set to +0.35v prime95 runs fine,but once i overclock the cpu it refuses,maybe the cpu has been under all kind of stress before i got him.

But for me it works fine,runned 3D Mark,Cinebench,Aida64,PerformanceTest,GTA V Benchmark,Metro LL Benchmark & played BF 1,no crash.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Removed all 4 sticks of memory & added 1 stick from some old pc & it worked.
> 
> Then i entered the Bios & changed the ram voltage back to +30,turned off the pc & added back all 4 sticks,turned back on the pc & working again.
> 
> My board hates if i go above 2.1/2.15v for memory.
> 
> Also the fsb & mch voltages are now at +0.2v but still the prime95 fails,well only 2 cores start working.
> 
> On stock clocks even with fsb & mch set to +0.35v prime95 runs fine,but once i overclock the cpu it refuses,maybe the cpu has been under all kind of stress before i got him.
> 
> But for me it works fine,runned 3D Mark,Cinebench,Aida64,PerformanceTest,GTA V Benchmark,Metro LL Benchmark & played BF 1,no crash.


Wait, U had the FSB & MCH voltages uo to +.35v and Prime95 ran fine, DID YOU HAVE THEM SET @ LEAST THAT HIGH when overclocked and trying to run? The HIGHER the FSB, the MORE voltage it's likely to need,same as MCH.My board is happy with FSB +.3 when over 415 FSB.


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Wait, U had the FSB & MCH voltages uo to +.35v and Prime95 ran fine, DID YOU HAVE THEM SET @ LEAST THAT HIGH when overclocked and trying to run? The HIGHER the FSB, the MORE voltage it's likely to need,same as MCH.My board is happy with FSB +.3 when over 415 FSB.


I'm now at 480MHz FSB with FSB & MCH set to +0.2v,memory at +0.30v & vcore at 1.47v.


----------



## th1ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Ck your temps,use coretemp or similar program,and offset the core temps -15degrees. (the programs use 100degrees for the tjmax,actual tjmax for these xeon's is 85) Make sure not running hot and restarting because it's passing max temps.EDIT: Also,while U have it running,try running cpu-z to make sure the bios update worked. It has to show SSE4.1 and VT-x in the instructions. Otherwise the microcode update failed.


Thanks for answering me,

I managed to enter windows by lowering the FSB from 333 to 312 and set the voltages to auto, but i noticed a lot of instability (firefox and other applications crashing) but it's a little weird because i was able to do a 2 hours AIDA64 stress test without any crash
Stress test temps:
Motherboard: 38ºc
CPU:min 43ºc, max 75ºc, avg 72,6ºc
Core1:min 45ºc, max 76ºc, avg 71,6ºc
Core2:min 41ºc, max71ºc, avg 67,6ºc
Core3:min 50ºc, max 75ºc, avg 71,3ºc
Core4:min 43ºc, max 72ºc, avg 67,9ºc
I know they're pretty high, so i just ordered a CM HyperTx3 to replace my stock cooler.

Also checked CPU-Z and the CPU is recognized with the right name and all the instructions you said are listed (SSE4.1,EMT64, VT-X). Could it be a BIOS update failure? I downloaded the modded microcode version from a Chinese website, so should i add the microcodes myself and flash it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Check DRAM Frequnecy, and set higher NB/SPP Voltage.
> VTT @ 1,2 or 1,3V can help as well (FSB Termination voltage).


Got no sucess trying with stock clock (333 FSB and 667 DRAM) even with 1,4 vcore/1,5v NB. And i couldn't find the VTT option, maybe it's displayed with another name in my board?


----------



## Piskeante

today i bought Assassins Creed: Unity. That game makes my Xeon x5460 bottleneck my HD 7970 ghz Edition. While the CPU is around 100% load at 4,2ghz, the GPU is like 65-80% load. So, the CPU is bottlenecking the GPU.

This game is an absolute beast in CPU requirements.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th1ago*
> 
> Thanks for answering me,
> 
> I managed to enter windows by lowering the FSB from 333 to 312 and set the voltages to auto, but i noticed a lot of instability (firefox and other applications crashing) but it's a little weird because i was able to do a 2 hours AIDA64 stress test without any crash
> Stress test temps:
> Motherboard: 38ºc
> CPU:min 43ºc, max 75ºc, avg 72,6ºc
> Core1:min 45ºc, max 76ºc, avg 71,6ºc
> Core2:min 41ºc, max71ºc, avg 67,6ºc
> Core3:min 50ºc, max 75ºc, avg 71,3ºc
> Core4:min 43ºc, max 72ºc, avg 67,9ºc
> I know they're pretty high, so i just ordered a CM HyperTx3 to replace my stock cooler.
> 
> Also checked CPU-Z and the CPU is recognized with the right name and all the instructions you said are listed (SSE4.1,EMT64, VT-X). Could it be a BIOS update failure? I downloaded the modded microcode version from a Chinese website, so should i add the microcodes myself and flash it?
> Got no sucess trying with stock clock (333 FSB and 667 DRAM) even with 1,4 vcore/1,5v NB. And i couldn't find the VTT option, maybe it's displayed with another name in my board?


did i see a post where you listed your memrory speeds as 667 for some sticks and others were 800? that could cause issues if your runnin at 800? the issues your describing sound like heat issues. can you touch your northbridge heatsink to see if it's hot?


----------



## th1ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> did i see a post where you listed your memrory speeds as 667 for some sticks and others were 800? that could cause issues if your runnin at 800? the issues your describing sound like heat issues. can you touch your northbridge heatsink to see if it's hot?


Yes, i've got 2 667mhz sticks and 2 800mhz, but the motherboard automatically underclock them to 667 mhz, and i never had memory issues with my old cpu (core2duo e7500).
I'm using a NB fan provided by Asus and i've never had heating issues since i started using this board... Like, even if it was overheating, why am i not able to get to the desktop with stock clock and when i lower the FSB by 20MHz i'm able to, even though with some instability


----------



## agentx007

Your BIOS doesn't have VTT/FSB Termination option (which sucks for Quad Core OC)









Have you tried "Unlinked" or "Linked" modes for Memory clock mode ?
Or lower LDT Frequency (to x4) ?


----------



## th1ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Your BIOS doesn't have VTT/FSB Termination option (which sucks for Quad Core OC)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried "Unlinked" or "Linked" modes for Memory clock mode ?
> Or lower LDT Frequency (to x4) ?


There is one option called HT voltage and it says something about VTT, but i've tried raising the voltage and nothing changed while trying to enter windows using stock speed








Right now i'm using memory mode as linked (799Mhz), i'll take a look at LDT frequency

EDIT: Only one time i could get past the loading windows screen when running the standard 333FSB, but moments after i got a BSOD with the code STOP 0000000x19


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th1ago*
> 
> Yes, i've got 2 667mhz sticks and 2 800mhz, but the motherboard automatically underclock them to 667 mhz, and i never had memory issues with my old cpu (core2duo e7500).
> I'm using a NB fan provided by Asus and i've never had heating issues since i started using this board... Like, even if it was overheating, why am i not able to get to the desktop with stock clock and when i lower the FSB by 20MHz i'm able to, even though with some instability


First off, e7500 = 1066 MHz , these xeon's = 1333MHz. So saying"I never had issues with my old cpu" is useless. different figures altogether. Dump the 2 sticks of 1Gb 667, and try with just the 2 sticks of 800MHz ram. Have your ram unlinked/unsynced if possible, set multiplier for 1:1 or 2.40 which ever option is available. ram voltage set for what the sticks call for.(probably between 1.8 & 2.0) Set core voltage/cpu voltage @ 1.35 ,N.B. auto,MCH auto, the nvidia chipsets were notorious for being picky about ram. U just upped the frequency,so the ram may be flaking out because it's mixxed.


----------



## Jesse75

Just did the LGA771 Mod. Having issues with updating the Microcode. The issue I'm having is NCPUCODE.BIN is still 0 bytes after running cbrom195 downloaded from here.

Motherboard
GA-965P-DS3 (rev. 1.0) rev. 3.3rev. 2.0
Intel P965+ chipset
Award Bios
Motherboard Bios F14

Xeon E5450
Harpertown 45nm

CPUID 10676

cbrom195 BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN

C:\Users\Jesse\Desktop\Bios 775 to 771>cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN
cbrom195.exe V1.95 [12/14/07] (C)Phoenix Technologies 2001-2007
Combine NCPUCODE.BIN file to BIOS.BIN...

03/26/2017 11:49 PM 1,048,576 BIOS.BIN
12/14/2006 11:39 AM 204,800 CBROM195.exe
03/26/2017 11:43 PM 86,163 CBROM195.zip
11/09/2013 08:55 AM 4,096 cpu00010676_plat00000001_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
11/09/2013 08:55 AM 4,096 cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
11/09/2013 08:55 AM 4,096 cpu00010676_plat00000010_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
11/09/2013 08:55 AM 4,096 cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
08/28/2008 03:16 AM 26,351 FLASHSPI.EXE
01/07/2014 06:10 PM 114,176 intelmicrocodelist.exe
03/26/2017 08:58 PM 41,305 intelmicrocodelist_v04a.zip
03/26/2017 06:48 PM 675,270 motherboard_bios_ga-965p-ds3_f14 (2).exe
03/26/2017 11:49 PM 0 NCPUCODE.BIN


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th1ago*
> 
> There is one option called HT voltage and it says something about VTT, but i've tried raising the voltage and nothing changed while trying to enter windows using stock speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now i'm using memory mode as linked (799Mhz), i'll take a look at LDT frequency
> 
> EDIT: Only one time i could get past the loading windows screen when running the standard 333FSB, but moments after i got a BSOD with the code STOP 0000000x19


<---- one possible result for your code = "It is frustrating me that I cannot find out what exactly caused the BSDO. Yes, a memory allocation error - but due to drivers or the memory itself? Before making someone replace the memory - the machine is on a remote location - I would like to find out what is happening." taken from social technet(microsoft) reguarding stop code 0x00000019 BAD_POOL_HEADER


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse75*
> 
> Just did the LGA771 Mod. Having issues with updating the Microcode. The issue I'm having is NCPUCODE.BIN is still 0 bytes after running cbrom195 downloaded from here.
> 
> Motherboard
> GA-965P-DS3 (rev. 1.0) rev. 3.3rev. 2.0
> Intel P965+ chipset
> Award Bios
> Motherboard Bios F14
> 
> Xeon E5450
> Harpertown 45nm
> 
> CPUID 10676
> 
> cbrom195 BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN
> 
> C:\Users\Jesse\Desktop\Bios 775 to 771>cbrom195.exe BIOS.BIN /nc_cpucode NCPUCODE.BIN
> cbrom195.exe V1.95 [12/14/07] (C)Phoenix Technologies 2001-2007
> Combine NCPUCODE.BIN file to BIOS.BIN...
> 
> 03/26/2017 11:49 PM 1,048,576 BIOS.BIN
> 12/14/2006 11:39 AM 204,800 CBROM195.exe
> 03/26/2017 11:43 PM 86,163 CBROM195.zip
> 11/09/2013 08:55 AM 4,096 cpu00010676_plat00000001_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> 11/09/2013 08:55 AM 4,096 cpu00010676_plat00000004_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> 11/09/2013 08:55 AM 4,096 cpu00010676_plat00000010_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> 11/09/2013 08:55 AM 4,096 cpu00010676_plat00000040_ver0000060f_date20100929.bin
> 08/28/2008 03:16 AM 26,351 FLASHSPI.EXE
> 01/07/2014 06:10 PM 114,176 intelmicrocodelist.exe
> 03/26/2017 08:58 PM 41,305 intelmicrocodelist_v04a.zip
> 03/26/2017 06:48 PM 675,270 motherboard_bios_ga-965p-ds3_f14 (2).exe
> 03/26/2017 11:49 PM 0 NCPUCODE.BIN


rev 1.0 is what U need??? Edit: site is showing 1.3,2.0,&3.3Edit again, 2.0,& 3.0 are the only 1's on the site with F14 bios. Since No reply, here's a place to download from,with directions.http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/


----------



## Jesse75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> rev 1.0 is what U need??? Edit: site is showing 1.3,2.0,&3.3Edit again, 2.0,& 3.0 are the only 1's on the site with F14 bios. Since No reply, here's a place to download from,with directions.http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/


the (2) is just a second downloaded copy. All the bios versions are they same byte size. I went ahead and tried 1. The problem is cbrom195 isn't extracting the microcode from the bios file uncompressed. Is there another version of cbrom or a different utility? I tried searching but they are hard to find.


----------



## Jesse75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> rev 1.0 is what U need??? Edit: site is showing 1.3,2.0,&3.3Edit again, 2.0,& 3.0 are the only 1's on the site with F14 bios. Since No reply, here's a place to download from,with directions.http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/


When I try to use the microcode in the first step. Says I ran out of room. Even using the small 45nm 771 file. I'll post screen shots tomorrow of method 2. Not sure if it worked or didn't work. Not seeing the 2010 dates in the microcode. Here and the other site say to do things different.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse75*
> 
> When I try to use the microcode in the first step. Says I ran out of room. Even using the small 45nm 771 file. I'll post screen shots tomorrow of method 2. Not sure if it worked or didn't work. Not seeing the 2010 dates in the microcode. Here and the other site say to do things different.


Here, the 45nm socket 771 microcodes are added.

965PDS3.F14modded45nmxeonsocket771support.zip 555k .zip file


----------



## Jesse75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Here, the 45nm socket 771 microcodes are added.
> 
> 965PDS3.F14modded45nmxeonsocket771support.zip 555k .zip file


looks like the same file I made. when I do intelmicrocodelist.exe on the file. It doesn't show the 2010 dates on anything? One of the forums said that was how you verify it was added? even though the free space went down reported by cbrom /d


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse75*
> 
> looks like the same file I made. when I do intelmicrocodelist.exe on the file. It doesn't show the 2010 dates on anything? One of the forums said that was how you verify it was added? even though the free space went down reported by cbrom /d


Allright; I posted the link for the delidded page that explains all about this. here it is AGAIN.http://www.delidded.com/how-to-update-cpu-microcode-in-award-or-phoenix-bios/ Note in the screen shot of the bios I made for you, which I opened after unzipping, with cbrom195 IN A COMMAND WINDOW. The file "cpu micro code is "16k" in size. It consist of THREE files, one is 8k, one is 4k,and the third is 4k. That's a total of 16k. As explained on the delidded site,it is a compressed file,so won't show the contents in cbrom or intelmicrocodelist. This part is STRAIGHT from delidded's site, please get your info THERE for your bios needs as they seem rather well informed.---> "Step 7 - Verify that the microcode was added correctly

Run the following command to display information about what's stored in your BIOS:

cbrom195.exe YOUR_BIOS.BIN /D

You should see a new module called "CPU micro code" at the end of the numbered list, and its filename should be the same as the microcode file you added in step 6 (cpucode.bin).
Why don't I see the new microcode in the "Micro Code Information" table at the bottom of the screen?

This table is supposed to list all of the microcodes in your BIOS. However, since we added the new microcodes as a compressed module, they won't show up in this list. Additionally, since the microcodes are stored in a compressed form, you also won't see them if you run intelmicrocodelist.exe on your BIOS (this program was mentioned in method 1)." <-- Thanks given to delidded.com for quoted material. (YOUR_BIOS.BIN = the current name of the bios file you wish to ck. In THIS case it was 965PDS3.F14) http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/


----------



## th1ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> First off, e7500 = 1066 MHz , these xeon's = 1333MHz. So saying"I never had issues with my old cpu" is useless. different figures altogether. Dump the 2 sticks of 1Gb 667, and try with just the 2 sticks of 800MHz ram. Have your ram unlinked/unsynced if possible, set multiplier for 1:1 or 2.40 which ever option is available. ram voltage set for what the sticks call for.(probably between 1.8 & 2.0) Set core voltage/cpu voltage @ 1.35 ,N.B. auto,MCH auto, the nvidia chipsets were notorious for being picky about ram. U just upped the frequency,so the ram may be flaking out because it's mixxed.


Tried using only the 800MHz sticks, set the voltages and unlinked ram, but there's no multiplier option. I'm free to set the RAM and FSB frequency so i tried with stock 333 FSB and RAM 800/667 and still got the restart during the "starting windows" screen.
Also tried using linked RAM option and 5:4/3:2 ratio and nothing changed









It's so weird, because once i saw a brazilian fellow using the same config (Asus P5N-D and Xeon E5440). So theoretically it should have been working fine...

Maybe my motherboard is damaged or they sent me a bad CPU? Unfortunately i do not know anyone with another 1333FSB CPU to test my motherboard


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th1ago*
> 
> Tried using only the 800MHz sticks, set the voltages and unlinked ram, but there's no multiplier option. I'm free to set the RAM and FSB frequency so i tried with stock 333 FSB and RAM 800/667 and still got the restart during the "starting windows" screen.
> Also tried using linked RAM option and 5:4/3:2 ratio and nothing changed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so weird, because once i saw a brazilian fellow using the same config (Asus P5N-D and Xeon E5440). So theoretically it should have been working fine...
> 
> Maybe my motherboard is damaged or they sent me a bad CPU? Unfortunately i do not know anyone with another 1333FSB CPU to test my motherboard


Try it again with the settings U used for the 2 sticks of 800 unlinked, but try just 1 stick of ram,and keep trying till all 4 have been tried. (if 1 of the 800's is bad,it'll do it with both of them in.same if 1 667 was bad.Unlikely U have 1 of each flakey,but U never know) Q9300's are $14.50 with free shipping on ebay here in U.S.,don't know what your prices are.But that's a cheap [email protected] 1333MHz&45nm if U wanna grab 1 for testing the board.Or a e8400 is under 5 dollars with free shipping.


----------



## th1ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Try it again with the settings U used for the 2 sticks of 800 unlinked, but try just 1 stick of ram,and keep trying till all 4 have been tried. (if 1 of the 800's is bad,it'll do it with both of them in.same if 1 667 was bad.Unlikely U have 1 of each flakey,but U never know) Q9300's are $14.50 with free shipping on ebay here in U.S.,don't know what your prices are.But that's a cheap [email protected] 1333MHz&45nm if U wanna grab 1 for testing the board.Or a e8400 is under 5 dollars with free shipping.


Tried every stick alone with every BIOS option possible and it still won't load my desktop.
I don't know if it's worth to buy an old lga775 processor, like everything is expensive here in Brazil: People asking for ~50 usd(150brl) for a Q6600 and 100usd for a brand new lga775 motherboard. And right now I'm on an extreme budget because i'm saving for a late 2017 Ryzen/Kaby Lake build, so i'll stick with the old core2duo because it's stable.

Anyway, thank you so much for your help and attention =)


----------



## Bogdi12001

Does enyone have a modded bios for Asus P5Q se2 for xeon e5430?
Thx.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogdi12001*
> 
> Does enyone have a modded bios for Asus P5Q se2 for xeon e5430?
> Thx.


Asus P5Q-SE2 bios.0801 Modded xeon support socket771&775 45&65nm microcodes added/updated.

P5Q-ASUS-SE2-0801.moddedfor4565nmsocket771775xeonsupp.zip 608k .zip file


----------



## Bogdi12001

Thank you.


----------



## Piskeante

Hey!!

I finally bought an Enermax Liqmax II 120S, and i should say it's doing quite quite well. Currently going 1.425v at 4,5ghz. My temps during cinebench 75ºC the hottest core (5 bench in a row continuous). The other cores were 73-72-72. i've been also doing prime95 for 30 min and almost same results.

I mean, today you can replace your x5460 for 17€, which is almost a present, but i would like to know if 1,45v is a safe voltage for 45nm CPU (since i'm running my Sandy Bridge e5 1650 at 4,9ghz 1,4250v also (and for Sandy Bridge 1,45 is the limit (though intel recomends as high safe voltage 1,38v)

any idea??


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> Hey!!
> 
> I finally bought an Enermax Liqmax II 120S, and i should say it's doing quite quite well. Currently going 1.425v at 4,5ghz. My temps during cinebench 75ºC the hottest core (5 bench in a row continuous). The other cores were 73-72-72. i've been also doing prime95 for 30 min and almost same results.
> 
> I mean, today you can replace your x5460 for 17€, which is almost a present, but i would like to know if 1,45v is a safe voltage for 45nm CPU (since i'm running my Sandy Bridge e5 1650 at 4,9ghz 1,4250v also (and for Sandy Bridge 1,45 is the limit (though intel recomends as high safe voltage 1,38v)
> 
> any idea??


I know a peep ran a x5470 @ that type of voltage 24/7 for over a year with no issues.Reason he stopped was he sold the rig when he went with the newer xeon build. (liquid cooling on chipset block coroded) here's his specs for a years usage







CPU,ect were STILL working fine. http://www.overclock.net/t/1547699/790i-ultra-nvidia-chipset-still-rockin-in-2015-2016-2017-will-it-ever-die/60#post_24737805


----------



## chriscarg

Who can send me to the bios of asus X5470 p5na7-vm?
thank you


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriscarg*
> 
> Who can send me to the bios of asus X5470 p5na7-vm?
> thank you


Here you go.







http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios/90#post_25952708 post #95 in the thread.


----------



## CrabbyLT

*Hello guys,*

Finally my Xeon X5460 (SLANP) arrived. I got that from ebay for around 24$. I installed it on my Asrock G41C-GS (rev 1.0), instead of my Q6600, and had some issues with windows and not detecting any usb devices. So I had to reinstall Windows and now I have it all working. Overclock on my mobo isn't very good - I overclocked my X5460 from 3.16 GHz to 3.21 GHz, but windows BSOD'ed me at 2hr playing intensive gaming(Page_Fault_In_Non_Paged_Area, probably missed something at OC) so I set it at default. Didn't saw any improvements in FPS vs my Q6600 OC'd to 2.90Ghz(from 2.4Ghz). I use aftermarket cooler, which I bought very cheaply Arctic Alpine 11 rev 2. (my stock cooler is broken ahahahaha)

If anyone uses or used that mobo and know how to OC on it, please tell me, because I can't find the information I need.

Specs:
Xeon X5460 SLANP
GTX 1060 Asus Dual 3GB
G41C-GS
2 X 8GB rams
Samsung 750 EVO
and some other 7.5k RPM HDD from Samsung(which is about 7 yrs old LOL)


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrabbyLT*
> 
> Specs:
> Xeon X5460 SLANP
> GTX 1060 Asus Dual 3GB
> *G41C-GS*
> *2 X 8GB* rams


You got 16GB of RAM on that thing







?
As for not having much more FPS, it's normal (you would get around 10% better CPU performance). It also highly depends on games/programs you use.

OC'ing will be impossible since you maxed out RAM capacity and already hit maximum supported FSB speed (G41 sucks in over 1333MHz FSB OC).

PS. I would check how much RAM is actualy usable.


----------



## chriscarg

Hello everyone, I installed the bios that you gave me for asus P5NA7-vm and send you the bios configuration:
RATIO CMOS SETTINGS= AUTO
C1E SUPPORT= ENABLE
MAX CPUID VOLTAGE= DISABLE
INTEL VIRTUALIZATION TECH= ENABLE
CPU TM FUNCTION= ENABLE
EXECUTE-DISABLE BIT CAPABILITY= ENABLE
INTEL SPEED STEP TECH= ENABLE
installed X5470 with Zalman CNPS9500 (or 9700) can not remember which.
when I turn she tells me cpu fan error
someone can tell me if the bios setup is fine and if you can be giving fans cpu error because I put too much thermal paste?
thank you
P.S. I 8gb ram 800mhz to 667mhz but sees it as why?
thanks


----------



## CrabbyLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> You got 16GB of RAM on that thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> As for not having much more FPS, it's normal (you would get around 10% better CPU performance). It also highly depends on games/programs you use.
> 
> OC'ing will be impossible since you maxed out RAM capacity and already hit maximum supported FSB speed (G41 sucks in over 1333MHz FSB OC).
> 
> PS. I would check how much RAM is actualy usable.


Ouch, not 2x8, but 2x4 hahaah
EDIT: Now I can talk. So I was wrong, I only played one game and it hadn't much a fps increase, as I had SLACR CPU, with G0 stepping, so I tried to OC it to at least 3ghz, as others say that they had even reached 3.6Ghz, but unfortunately I only hitted 2.9GHz stable. So I was thinking that dramatically increasing core speed would at least increase 20fps. BTW game is CSGO, I only hit 120-180FPS. Oh yeah, some of my pins were bend, but I fixed those. Do you suggest any PSU? Because I think my 420W PSU isn't good enough.


----------



## chriscarg

Hello everyone, I installed the bios that you gave me for asus P5NA7-vm and send you the bios configuration:

C1E SUPPORT = ENABLE
CPUID MAX POWER = Disable
Intel Virtualization TECH = ENABLE
CPU TM FUNCTION = ENABLE
BIT CAPABILITY = ENABLE
Intel Speed Step TECH = ENABLE
I installed X5470 with Zalman CNPS9500 (or 9700) can not remember which.
when I turn she tells me cpu fan error
someone can tell me if the bios setup is fine and if you can be giving fans cpu error because I put too much thermal paste?
thank you
P.S. I 8gb ram 800mhz but works at 667mhz.


----------



## chriscarg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriscarg*
> 
> Hello everyone, I installed the bios that you gave me for asus P5NA7-vm and send you the bios configuration:
> 
> C1E SUPPORT = ENABLE
> CPUID MAX POWER = Disable
> Intel Virtualization TECH = ENABLE
> CPU TM FUNCTION = ENABLE
> BIT CAPABILITY = ENABLE
> Intel Speed Step TECH = ENABLE
> I installed X5470 with Zalman CNPS9500 (or 9700) can not remember which.
> when I turn she tells me cpu fan error
> someone can tell me if the bios setup is fine and if you can be giving fans cpu error because I put too much thermal paste?
> thank you
> P.S. I 8gb ram 800mhz but works at 667mhz.


I do not want to overclock, I just that it works well without problems,


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriscarg*
> 
> I do not want to overclock, I just that it works well without problems,


#1 POSTING THE SAME INFO THREE TIMES WILL NOT GET A FASTER ANSWER!
#2 A CPU FAN Error is most likely because you have the cpu fan either plugged into the wrong power socket on the board,or you have your bios detecting ALL the sockets(even 1's that are EMPTY) so it's reporting an error because say cpu_fan2 socket DOESN'T have a fan so in't showing a working fan! Enter your bios and set any fan plugs that are EMPTY to be ignored.
#3 And DON'T BUMP YOUR COMMENT multiple times!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrabbyLT*
> 
> Ouch, not 2x8, but 2x4 hahaah
> EDIT: Now I can talk. So I was wrong, I only played one game and it hadn't much a fps increase, as I had SLACR CPU, with G0 stepping, so I tried to OC it to at least 3ghz, as others say that they had even reached 3.6Ghz, but unfortunately I only hitted 2.9GHz stable. So I was thinking that dramatically increasing core speed would at least increase 20fps. BTW game is CSGO, I only hit 120-180FPS. Oh yeah, some of my pins were bend, but I fixed those. Do you suggest any PSU? Because I think my 420W PSU isn't good enough.


your vid card(OC edition) max's @ 120watts. the max base cpu is 120watts. so that still leaves ya over 160-175 watts for drives,fans on the safe side.(NOT maxxing the power) try @ the base clock and ck the temps. Then try OC to like 340 FSB and see what happens.The wall is usually between 340&350,mostly around 343-345. When You reach the wall, you can get past it SLIGHTLY(a few MHz) by raisng the PCIe settings from basic 100MHz to 101-104. If you do that BE CAREFUL! because it effects your video card also.


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> your vid card(OC edition) max's @ 120watts. the max base cpu is 120watts. so that still leaves ya over 160-175 watts for drives,fans on the safe side.(NOT maxxing the power) try @ the base clock and ck the temps. Then try OC to like 340 FSB and see what happens.The wall is usually between 340&350,mostly around 343-345. When You reach the wall, you can get past it SLIGHTLY(a few MHz) by raisng the PCIe settings from basic 100MHz to 101-104. If you do that BE CAREFUL! because it effects your video card also.


Raising the PCIe can effect a ssd if you have one,thats why i only had it set to 101MHz for my Q9550 set to 4GHz,but now with my X5470 there is no need to increase it.


----------



## CrabbyLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> your vid card(OC edition) max's @ 120watts. the max base cpu is 120watts. so that still leaves ya over 160-175 watts for drives,fans on the safe side.(NOT maxxing the power) try @ the base clock and ck the temps. Then try OC to like 340 FSB and see what happens.The wall is usually between 340&350,mostly around 343-345. When You reach the wall, you can get past it SLIGHTLY(a few MHz) by raisng the PCIe settings from basic 100MHz to 101-104. If you do that BE CAREFUL! because it effects your video card also.


Yeah, I hitted my wall, it's 345, because after that it does not P.O.S.T. at all. And when it doesn't, I have to remove CPU and put it back on(I am so frustrated). What do you mean by
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> (NOT maxxing the power) try @ the base clock and ck the temps. Then try OC to like 340 FSB and see what happens.


?








What is CK?
Oh and about PCIe settings, when I had Q6600 after rising it from 100 to 101, my PC wouldn't P.O.S.T.(but I didn't had to reinstall cpu lol)

Thanks anyways for your help:thumb:


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Raising the PCIe can effect a ssd if you have one,thats why i only had it set to 101MHz for my Q9550 set to 4GHz,but now with my X5470 there is no need to increase it.


did you manage to stay at 4,7ghz stable??
i've been having a lot of problems. i don't have the best chip ever, it needs 1,35650v to do 4,2ghz but over that, i have a lot of problems, almost all related to ddr3 ram i think, since i can pass without problems memtest, i can pass prime95 small FFT's but when i try blend it's a crash in IBT and Prime95. i don't think it's a matter of voltage. seen a few comments of users of ddr3 mobos and say exactly the same, since this very first attempt to implement ddr2 and ddr3 in a board didn't go very good.

Bolc posted a batch of xeons. Anyone knows if those voltages shown are voltages to post and enter windows, or stable voltage? they seem too low to be stable settings.

I will continue doing some test. Could you please post your settings? just to give them a try.

Thanks!


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> did you manage to stay at 4,7ghz stable??
> i've been having a lot of problems. i don't have the best chip ever, it needs 1,35650v to do 4,2ghz but over that, i have a lot of problems, almost all related to ddr3 ram i think, since i can pass without problems memtest, i can pass prime95 small FFT's but when i try blend it's a crash in IBT and Prime95. i don't think it's a matter of voltage. seen a few comments of users of ddr3 mobos and say exactly the same, since this very first attempt to implement ddr2 and ddr3 in a board didn't go very good.
> 
> Bolc posted a batch of xeons. Anyone knows if those voltages shown are voltages to post and enter windows, or stable voltage? they seem too low to be stable settings.
> 
> I will continue doing some test. Could you please post your settings? just to give them a try.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes my X5470 is at 4.7GHz for now,i would say its stable,passes some tests/benchmarks & also BF1,still need to test more,play the game longer.

I have the same issue,cant pass with blend,but that is not important,what is important is that all your programs & games work fine.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Yes my X5470 is at 4.7GHz for now,i would say its stable,passes some tests/benchmarks & also BF1,still need to test more,play the game longer.
> 
> I have the same issue,cant pass with blend,but that is not important,what is important is that all your programs & games work fine.


4,7ghz at i think you said 1,47v?

and your bios settings??


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> 4,7ghz at i think you said 1,47v?
> 
> and your bios settings??


Was playing BF1 & my pc exploded,like a bomb,i think its the cpu,will see tomorrow.

The temps were high,but not that high,if i can believe what coretemp stated.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrabbyLT*
> 
> Yeah, I hitted my wall, it's 345, because after that it does not P.O.S.T. at all. And when it doesn't, I have to remove CPU and put it back on(I am so frustrated). What do you mean by
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is CK?
> Oh and about PCIe settings, when I had Q6600 after rising it from 100 to 101, my PC wouldn't P.O.S.T.(but I didn't had to reinstall cpu lol)
> 
> Thanks anyways for your help:thumb:


ck = abbreviation for check.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Was playing BF1 & my pc exploded,like a bomb,i think its the cpu,will see tomorrow.
> 
> The temps were high,but not that high,if i can believe what coretemp stated.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Was playing BF1 & my pc exploded,like a bomb,i think its the cpu,will see tomorrow.
> 
> The temps were high,but not that high,if i can believe what coretemp stated.


Nooo! This is a bad week all around! My AIO kicked the bucket almost a year 2 the week from time of purchase.







Now I have to see if LEPA will honor their 2 year warranty. Thought it was bad paste,was pump not pushing the coolant through.(1 tube gets hot,other stays cold,radiator stays cool)


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Was playing BF1 & my pc exploded,like a bomb,i think its the cpu,will see tomorrow.
> 
> The temps were high,but not that high,if i can believe what coretemp stated.


It's very possible to be over 80ºC at that speed/voltage. That game is very exigent with CPU's. i've been at 4,2ghz for quite a while (almost 2 days) with no issue at all, playing, browsing etc... I don't think it's rock solid, but it can pass LinX 20 passes with no issue. IBT did not crash the last time (but the previous it did). Prime95 stayed stable for 20 minutes with good temps (below 64ºC). i will stay at 4,2ghz 1 more week. If it can pass with no issue, i will go for 4,3ghz.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> ck = abbreviation for check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nooo! This is a bad week all around! My AIO kicked the bucket almost a year 2 the week from time of purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to see if LEPA will honor their 2 year warranty. Thought it was bad paste,was pump not pushing the coolant through.(1 tube gets hot,other stays cold,radiator stays cool)


Lepa was one of my choices, but my friend told me not to buy it. He had one and ruined his pc because of a leak. If you have warranty, just use it (obvious, xD)


----------



## Tnlgg

The cpu & socket look good,no signs of damage,so i believe it could be my psu that died,will see if i can get one from a friend to test.

The ones i have are like 400W & dont have all the connectors that my board needs.


----------



## Tnlgg

Yes its a dead psu,ill need to get a new one.

Was looking at EVGA 750W NEX750B1,its cheap & ill have plenty of power for all my components & overclocked parts like X5470 & RX 480.

RX 480 gets to around 280W under load,my version & thats on stock clocks,not my overclocks.

Xeon X5470 uses up to 120W on stock clocks,dont know how much once overclocked,so thats 400W + motherboard,memory,hdd,ssd,watercooling & fans.

I think my psu died because i didnt only have my X5470 @4.7GHz 1.45v,i also had my gpu at max clocks with more voltage applied to it,so could be over 600W.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Yes its a dead psu,ill need to get a new one.
> 
> Was looking at EVGA 750W NEX750B1,its cheap & ill have plenty of power for all my components & overclocked parts like X5470 & RX 480.
> 
> RX 480 gets to around 280W under load,my version & thats on stock clocks,not my overclocks.
> 
> Xeon X5470 uses up to 120W on stock clocks,dont know how much once overclocked,so thats 400W + motherboard,memory,hdd,ssd,watercooling & fans.
> 
> I think my psu died because i didnt only have my X5470 @4.7GHz 1.45v,i also had my gpu at max clocks with more voltage applied to it,so could be over 600W.


LOL, yeah you MIGHT have pushed the poor 600 watter a bit too far...


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> LOL, yeah you MIGHT have pushed the poor 600 watter a bit too far...


He said he had a 400W PSU,, not 600W, at least that's what i understood. The RX 480 draws 150W TDP, the oced version draws 164W (according to tom's hardware), so his 400W was just enough, but by very little margin, making the PSU work very hard. My PSU also died a few days ago. had a 550W PSU, but was very old, like 8 years. It couldn't cope with my x5460 and a 7970 ghz edition (which this one , yes, will draw 270W tdp easy.)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> He said he had a 400W PSU,, not 600W, at least that's what i understood. The RX 480 draws 150W TDP, the oced version draws 164W (according to tom's hardware), so his 400W was just enough, but by very little margin, making the PSU work very hard. My PSU also died a few days ago. had a 550W PSU, but was very old, like 8 years. It couldn't cope with my x5460 and a 7970 ghz edition (which this one , yes, will draw 270W tdp easy.)


the OTHER psu's he had were 400watt and didn't have the right connectors. His signature rig has the Xilence 600watt psu listed. It might have been putting too much draw on 1 rail depending on how that psu was set up.


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> He said he had a 400W PSU,, not 600W, at least that's what i understood. The RX 480 draws 150W TDP, the oced version draws 164W (according to tom's hardware), so his 400W was just enough, but by very little margin, making the PSU work very hard. My PSU also died a few days ago. had a 550W PSU, but was very old, like 8 years. It couldn't cope with my x5460 and a 7970 ghz edition (which this one , yes, will draw 270W tdp easy.)


My dead psu is a 600W from Xilence,also around 8 years old.


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> My dead psu is a 600W from Xilence,also around 8 years old.


That says a lot, Xilence are same as ****lence!


----------



## chris89

Not that anyone cares but I kinda went on an AMD CPU binge comparing to LGA 771 Xeon's. Xeon's even LGA 771 are great but Ram is very expensive. It's like a timely expensive project to build an use LGA 771. If you want 16GB ram, which is what you need to feed the PowerHouse of an LGA 771 Xeon. It's gonna run you $100 at least on ram alone.

By going with AMD Opteron 1389, it's actually more efficient CPU and the Core's are Linked 1:1:1:1 in symmetry on performance and temperatures. Zero deviation between Core Temperature. Rated 115W, yet appears to look more like in the 70W range. About 25C cooler than E5450 80W 3Ghz.

Plus the 1389 performs better on DDR2 throughput than any of the LGA771 Xeon's. Maybe near or the same on DDR3-1600 system.

Nearly 11GB/s memory bandwidth (DDR2)(Hypertransport/ NB Clock limited on Current Nvidia MCP) and near 400GB/s just like the E5450. So yeah you can save some money going Opteron 1389 on 16-32GB of ram. ASUS M4A78LT-m on 32GB DDR3-1600 is literally $120... 16GB DDR3-1600 is $60. Memory is what is needed to let these Enterprise chips stretch out their legs a bit.

If your using an LGA 771 Xeon with 8GB of ram, you are not even seeing at all what these chips are capable of. Same Applies to Opteron 1389.

No thermal paste stress test on Opteron 1389.


----------



## chris89

I wonder if with this guidance, a new AMD OPTERON Owner's Overclocking thread will open up. All about ton's of High Density AMD Memory & Opteron Overclocking well past 4Ghz.

None of us have deep enough pockets to want to throw down on a whole bunch of ram for our Enterprise Xeon's. It's too expensive. Only with enough Quantity of High Speed Ram can we see what these PowerHouse chips are capable of.

So with AMD Opteron 1389 2.9Ghz, we can see what the whole Enterprise Performance thing is all about.

I have tested these modules in high density on AMD Systems and they work better than expected.

It takes a month the 1st time, but if you buy from the same seller after. It takes literally 1 Week to deliver.

16GB : $28 : Takes a month to deliver but well worth it! High Density AMD Only : High Speed DDR2-800MHZ : More than you thought and of higher speed than low density in my experience.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/152098189748?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

16GB : $59.99 : Takes a month to deliver but worth worth it! High Density AMD Only : High Speed DDR3-1600MHZ : 2 X 8GB : 2X KITS for 32GB.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/152363814223?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Xeon's even LGA 771 are great but Ram is very expensive. It's like a timely expensive project to build an use LGA 771. If you want 16GB ram, which is what you need to feed the PowerHouse of an LGA 771 Xeon


1) 16GB of RAM is needed on LGA 771... uhm... OK ?
2) As for expensive DDR2, here's 16GB DDR3 option (you don't need REX to run it







) : 

3) Opteron 1389 2,9GHz a.k.a. Phenom II 935 x4 is a fine chip, but it can't do SSE 4.1


----------



## schuck6566

edit


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> 1) 16GB of RAM is needed on LGA 771... uhm... OK ?
> 2) As for expensive DDR2, here's 16GB DDR3 option (you don't need REX to run it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) :
> 
> 3) Opteron 1389 2,9GHz a.k.a. Phenom II 935 x4 is a fine chip, but it can't do SSE 4.1


To take your answers to his statements by the numbers IN MY opinion.
#1 With windows nowadays, you need more ram.Just sitting idle with GOG,Steam,& Nvidia's software in background I'm using between 3& 4 gig of ram running Windows 10 64bit.
#2 Your picture does NOTHING to address the issue of ddr2 low density ram being expensive.You simply posted an alternative memory solution (ddr3) The cheapest boards that OC half way decently are p35 chipsets and most use ddr2 alone.The boards with ddr3 options are either p41,p43 chipsets which have there own OC issues(FSB walls) or they're p45 or nvidia 790i chipsets that are 2 to 4 times the price.
#3Only the Quads AFTER the q6000 series had sse4.1 enabled. So anyone with a QX6700 say would have the same issue even with an unlocked cpu. As for Hyperthreading, they're ALL in the same boat reguarding quads.4 cores 4 threads as far as socket775.
#4 The board you posted with the ram won't work with the 54xx series xeon's that most of us use for the xeon mod. Another case of boards that accomodate inexpensive ram NOT working with the mod.


----------



## chris89

HAHA yeah I hear ya but often I found I would run out of 8GB... See it's not the Physical Ram Available, it's the Commit that matters. The App would Cache up every last drop of 8GB and when it went over Performance would plummit into Virtual Memory.

Using the 1389 on 16-32GB, this never ever happens and actually has a better "Feel" than the Xeon for instance X5460/ X5470.

It uses less power by nearly half and feels just as fast. As far as SSE and what not, hadn't saw any difference between the 1389 vs X5460. The 1389 held true, ran way cooler under load no more than 50C and performed the same. Maybe a benchmark would say otherwise but it's so close it's like whatever haha.

I'll post numbers once I get my 32GB DDR3-1600Mhz Opteron 1389 Rig Rolling and see if it surpasses the overclocked Xeon's.









The great part about the Opteron 1389 is you can use it on a New-Tech Chipset like 760/780g on the fastest 1866Mhz DDR3 Ram. So at that point performance could be way faster than any LGA771 Xeon.

Opteron 1389 CPU Queen is around 25,000 stock on DDR2 Nvidia MCP.


----------



## Piskeante

Opteron cannot compete with Xeons in performance, neither in overclocking potential (since opteron needs 1,56v ish to do 4ghz stable. It's true that those opteron run cooler (due to low tdp), and it can be also true that those chips allow big amounts of voltage, but , let's face it, not in the long run.

Our Xeons run hotter, they use more power, they have quite a few compatibility issues, specially with ddr3 that i'm suffering but i managed to get a fine tunning and by now, running at 4,2ghz , 1.472mhz on the ram without issues) and the platform we use is older, much older than AM3 boards used by Opterons. On the other side, Opterons are not that cheap (at least compared to x5460 prices).and are not easy to be found (i've been browsing a bit in Aliexpress and found none of them), Also, you can get a damm good p45 chipset, like the asus P5Q or even , with a bit of luck, those pro turbo, for around 60€, but you'll need more money to get a decent AM3 board, since it's being used at the moment.

the best advantage, by far, the opteron gets, is newer mobos, to deal with ddr3 memory, full compatibility with support of up to 1600mhz ddr3, and better powering phases, as long a better interface, more advanced bios, Sata 3, and probably gen 3 in the pcie

Opteron is just an option, but, i think, the next big big deal (not now) will be x58 boards with W3680 for example in a few years (long life to xeons mod!!!).

my xeon scores 35.710 in CPU Queen. very very close to an 8cores fx 8350 (stock, obvious)


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> Opteron cannot compete with Xeons in performance, neither in overclocking potential (since opteron needs 1,56v ish to do 4ghz stable. It's true that those opteron run cooler (due to low tdp), and it can be also true that those chips allow big amounts of voltage, but , let's face it, not in the long run.
> 
> Our Xeons run hotter, they use more power, they have quite a few compatibility issues, specially with ddr3 that i'm suffering but i managed to get a fine tunning and by now, running at 4,2ghz , 1.472mhz on the ram without issues) and the platform we use is older, much older than AM3 boards used by Opterons. On the other side, Opterons are not that cheap (at least compared to x5460 prices).and are not easy to be found (i've been browsing a bit in Aliexpress and found none of them), Also, you can get a damm good p45 chipset, like the asus P5Q or even , with a bit of luck, those pro turbo, for around 60€, but you'll need more money to get a decent AM3 board, since it's being used at the moment.
> 
> the best advantage, by far, the opteron gets, is newer mobos, to deal with ddr3 memory, full compatibility with support of up to 1600mhz ddr3, and better powering phases, as long a better interface, more advanced bios, Sata 3, and probably gen 3 in the pcie
> 
> Opteron is just an option, but, i think, the next big big deal (not now) will be x58 boards with W3680 for example in a few years (long life to xeons mod!!!).
> 
> my xeon scores 35.710 in CPU Queen. very very close to an 8cores fx 8350 (stock, obvious)


I am planing for the future to get a x58 lga 1366 board with X5670/75 xeon cpu & 16GB ddr3,but for now my X5470 is good.

My xeon scores 40,000 in CPU Queen.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> I am planing for the future to get a x58 lga 1366 board with X5670/75 xeon cpu & 16GB ddr3,but for now my X5470 is good.
> 
> My xeon scores 40,000 in CPU Queen.


your xeon is overkill right now. hope it stays stable. Mine, for now, it is, and it's been running for almost 4 days without issues,not a single bsod, so i will keep it like this for a week more, and i'll definitely go for 4,3ghz (as long as a manage to deal with this jinky bastards ddr3), xD


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> your xeon is overkill right now. hope it stays stable. Mine, for now, it is, and it's been running for almost 4 days without issues,not a single bsod, so i will keep it like this for a week more, and i'll definitely go for 4,3ghz (as long as a manage to deal with this jinky bastards ddr3), xD


Overkill?

Well it was stable at 4.7GHz 1.45v before my psu died.

I ordered EVGA NEX750B1 750W SuperNova PSU,will be more than enough for all my components overclocked.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Overkill?
> 
> Well it was stable at 4.7GHz 1.45v before my psu died.
> 
> I ordered EVGA NEX750B1 750W SuperNova PSU,will be more than enough for all my components overclocked.


1,45V is the red line in which the cpu begins to degrade. it's not much of a problem, as soon as you are aware of this. my 550W psu also died, 8 years old for a 30€ psu, thats awesome. it was a tacens radix


----------



## chris89

@Piskeante Nice read man. Opteron should be interesting. $28 on ebay all day long. Something like a M4A78LT-M is a cheap $30 option for 1600Mhz DDR3 (32GB BTW $120). May not have great VRM Cooling by stock but not for long.









When I briefly tested the Opteron 1389 on this board, incredibly pulled 4Ghz without even breaking a tiny sweat. Did not have enough of anything at the time to build it proper. Now i'm lining up all the parts and will have it running fully decked out at 32GB of DDR3-1600Mhz. Using AMD Only High Density DDR3 ram.

@Tnlgg Well at least now I have a score to guide my 1389 Overclocking.























BTW - that score is redonkulously good.

My Dual X5650 rig hits upwards of 75,750 points stock. CPU L1 max throughput is 1,086GB/s. Surpasses the stock 5960X Multithread in CPUz & Hangs right behind the 6950X stock.

X5650 today is $28 a chip. Though the X5675 is the most appealing 3.06Ghz 95W variant. Boosts as high as 3.4Ghz on all threads on the Precision T7500. Could see as much as 85-95,000 CPU Queen.

However I would not bother because I'm getting smoked all day long by the R7 1700. So that's what I'm going for next. Retiring the old Precision T7500.

My dual xeon's hit just over 1TB/s L1 only. The R7 1700 at 65 WATTS of all things!?! Hits near 1TB/s across ALL L-Level Cache's on one single little tiny CPU.


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> 1,45V is the red line in which the cpu begins to degrade. it's not much of a problem, as soon as you are aware of this. my 550W psu also died, 8 years old for a 30€ psu, thats awesome. it was a tacens radix


I dont have it at 4.7GHz 1.45v 24/7,just when playing some new demanding games,the rest of the time it will be on stock clocks or around 4GHz if i need it.

I use this pc only for playing games(less) & modding,for internet & multimedia i use another pc that is 24/7.

Since i dont play any mp games that makes it around few weeks in a year at 1.45v!


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> @Piskeante Nice read man. Opteron should be interesting. $28 on ebay all day long. Something like a M4A78LT-M is a cheap $30 option for 1600Mhz DDR3 (32GB BTW $120). May not have great VRM Cooling by stock but not for long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I briefly tested the Opteron 1389 on this board, incredibly pulled 4Ghz without even breaking a tiny sweat. Did not have enough of anything at the time to build it proper. Now i'm lining up all the parts and will have it running fully decked out at 32GB of DDR3-1600Mhz. Using AMD Only High Density DDR3 ram.
> 
> @Tnlgg Well at least now I have a score to guide my 1389 Overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - that score is redonkulously good.
> 
> My Dual X5650 rig hits upwards of 75,750 points stock. CPU L1 max throughput is 1,086GB/s. Surpasses the stock 5960X Multithread in CPUz & Hangs right behind the 6950X stock.
> 
> X5650 today is $28 a chip. Though the X5675 is the most appealing 3.06Ghz 95W variant. Boosts as high as 3.4Ghz on all threads on the Precision T7500. Could see as much as 85-95,000 CPU Queen.


That score i get with my x5470 @4.7GHz,the best i got with my Q9550 was around 34,000.

I would like to know how a single x5650 scores.

If i would get a x56xx xeon i would get x5675,they overclock great & are not that expensive.

Also no mod needed for the x56xx xeons,just a good motherboard like Asus P6T.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> To take your answers to his statements by the numbers IN MY opinion.
> #1 With windows nowadays, you need more ram.Just sitting idle with GOG,Steam,& Nvidia's software in background I'm using between 3& 4 gig of ram running Windows 10 64bit.
> #2 Your picture does NOTHING to address the issue of ddr2 low density ram being expensive.You simply posted an alternative memory solution (ddr3) The cheapest boards that OC half way decently are p35 chipsets and most use ddr2 alone.The boards with ddr3 options are either p41,p43 chipsets which have there own OC issues(FSB walls) or they're p45 or nvidia 790i chipsets that are 2 to 4 times the price.
> #3Only the Quads AFTER the q6000 series had sse4.1 enabled. So anyone with a QX6700 say would have the same issue even with an unlocked cpu. As for Hyperthreading, they're ALL in the same boat reguarding quads.4 cores 4 threads as far as socket775.
> #4 The board you posted with the ram won't work with the 54xx series xeon's that most of us use for the xeon mod. Another case of boards that accomodate inexpensive ram NOT working with the mod.


Ad. #1 Windows 10 "takes" as much as it can from available RAM to gain extra speed while multitasking.
If you have 16GB of RAM, Win 10 should use 15-25% of that - true
But it will also take 15-25% of 8GB (if you only have 8GB installed).

Ad. 2. My point is you have an alternative. If DDR2 is too expensive over 2GB/stick (at least for Intel), you should use DDR3.
What's wrong with that ?
I do own a P35 DDR3 board - P5K64 WS.

Ad. 3. If your MB can take 65nm Quad Core, chances are it supports 45nm Quad's as well.
If that's the case, nothing stops you from using 45nm Xeon instead of Q6000 series C2Q (upgrade is cheap, because Xeon's are cheap and you can sell your old Q6000 Quad).
On AM3 you can't have SSE4.1 regardless of MB/CPU (IF you have "AM3+" board/CPU - that's a different story).

Ad. 4. Like I said, this was an example - you don't need REX to use DDR3, and certainly don't need it to run Xeon CPU's.
Still, it can't run E54xx/X54xx series - true, BUT I guess you didn't get the memo that it's compatible with Xeon 3000 series : LINK


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> @Piskeante Nice read man. Opteron should be interesting. $28 on ebay all day long. Something like a M4A78LT-M is a cheap $30 option for 1600Mhz DDR3 (32GB BTW $120). May not have great VRM Cooling by stock but not for long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I briefly tested the Opteron 1389 on this board, incredibly pulled 4Ghz without even breaking a tiny sweat. Did not have enough of anything at the time to build it proper. Now i'm lining up all the parts and will have it running fully decked out at 32GB of DDR3-1600Mhz. Using AMD Only High Density DDR3 ram.
> 
> @Tnlgg Well at least now I have a score to guide my 1389 Overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - that score is redonkulously good.
> 
> My Dual X5650 rig hits upwards of 75,750 points stock. CPU L1 max throughput is 1,086GB/s. Surpasses the stock 5960X Multithread in CPUz & Hangs right behind the 6950X stock.
> 
> X5650 today is $28 a chip. Though the X5675 is the most appealing 3.06Ghz 95W variant. Boosts as high as 3.4Ghz on all threads on the Precision T7500. Could see as much as 85-95,000 CPU Queen.
> 
> However I would not bother because I'm getting smoked all day long by the R7 1700. So that's what I'm going for next. Retiring the old Precision T7500.
> 
> My dual xeon's hit just over 1TB/s L1 only. The R7 1700 at 65 WATTS of all things!?! Hits near 1TB/s across ALL L-Level Cache's on one single little tiny CPU.


Post your results when you have them ,it will be nice to see how that opteron performs. btw, that opteron is aka phenom II X4 989??

Vrm in low budget am3 boards aren't the best, that's for sure. I would say you will have no option with a 30$ board. i've been lurking online for a good am3 mobo, and ......no good results. i saw a asrock 970 extreme 4, for almost 72€, but i think it does not support that opteron.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/970%20Extreme4/index.es.asp?cat=CPU

seen this for about 50€ new Asus M5A78L-M LX3, but i would not expect much of it for overclocks. In second hand you may get a better board for the money, but .......

the ram in opterons is a big advantage, that's for sure , and also newer mobos, so it can be a nice update from dual core. we will have to see the performance. I will stay tunned to your posts to see how it performs versus a xeon.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> I dont have it at 4.7GHz 1.45v 24/7,just when playing some new demanding games,the rest of the time it will be on stock clocks or around 4GHz if i need it.
> 
> I use this pc only for playing games(less) & modding,for internet & multimedia i use another pc that is 24/7.
> 
> Since i dont play any mp games that makes it around few weeks in a year at 1.45v!


you can stay at around 4,2ghz at between 1,33 and 1,36v which is a very safe voltage tbh. Mine is at ,135650v right now in bios, on the very safe side. LLC takes it to ,1,36v max, so no vdroop at all in my board.

i will continue pushing it. and if it breaks, it's just a 17€ replace so.....


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Ad. #1 Windows 10 "takes" as much as it can from available RAM to gain extra speed while multitasking.
> If you have 16GB of RAM, Win 10 should use 15-25% of that - true
> But it will also take 15-25% of 8GB (if you only have 8GB installed).
> 
> Ad. 2. My point is you have an alternative. If DDR2 is too expensive over 2GB/stick (at least for Intel), you should use DDR3.
> What's wrong with that ?
> I do own a P35 DDR3 board - P5K64 WS.
> 
> Ad. 3. If your MB can take 65nm Quad Core, chances are it supports 45nm Quad's as well.
> If that's the case, nothing stops you from using 45nm Xeon instead of Q6000 series C2Q (upgrade is cheap, because Xeon's are cheap and you can sell your old Q6000 Quad).
> On AM3 you can't have SSE4.1 regardless of MB/CPU (IF you have "AM3+" board/CPU - that's a different story).
> 
> Ad. 4. Like I said, this was an example - you don't need REX to use DDR3, and certainly don't need it to run Xeon CPU's.
> Still, it can't run E54xx/X54xx series - true, BUT I guess you didn't get the memo that it's compatible with Xeon 3000 series : LINK


Ad.#2 Maybe I should have just said that "Even the boards that CAN use DDR3 tend to run 2 to 4 times the price of straight ddr2 boards."
Ad#3 Yes,if it can handle a 65nm quad it possibly can handle a xeon. AGAIN we are talking about memory. If the board doesn't support ddr3,it EXPENSIVE to upgrade to 8Gb of ddr2.

Ad. #4 Yes,I DID get the memo, the 3000 series xeon are socket 775 mostly (in case YOU didn't know) so not much of a Mod needed. Intel boards mostly support them NATIVELY. The X3220 is also branded and sold as Core2 Quad Q6600, the X3230 as Q6700.Intel released relabeled versions of its quad-core Core 2 Quad Yorkfield Q9400 and Q9x50 processors as the Xeon 3300-series (product code 80569). This processor comprises two separate dual-core dies next to each other in one CPU package and manufactured in a 45 nm process. The models are the X3320, X3350, X3360, X3370 and X3380, running at 2.50 GHz, 2.66 GHz, 2.83 GHz, 3.0 GHz, and 3.16 GHz, respectively. The L2 cache is a unified 6 MB per die (except for the X3320 with a smaller 3 MB L2 cache per die), and a front-side bus of 1333 MHz. All models feature Intel 64 (Intel's x86-64 implementation), the XD bit, and Virtualization Technology, as well as "Demand Based Switching".

The Yorkfield-CL (product code 80584) variant of these processors are X3323, X3353 and X3363. They have a reduced TDP of 80W and are made for single-CPU LGA 771 systems instead of LGA 775, which is used in all other Yorkfield processors. In all other respects, they are identical to their Yorkfield counterparts.
Edit: Ad.#1 my 8 Gb comps are mostly using just over 3Gb ram just coming outta idle. (as I said,between GOG,Steam,Nvidia/AMD's software,and windows it's self. Maybe my base systems need trimming.


----------



## chris89

x5650 up to 3.06ghz single with stepspeed hyperthread and turbo boost enable 31-33fps average firestrike phsyics... two about 45-46. Ryzen R7 1700 all day 65fps or more. x5675 single maybe 33fps and 4.5ghz maybe 40-43fps. Still way slower than r7 1700.

Also the Opteron 1389 doesn't feel or seem at all like a Phenom by no means even Phenom II x6 1090t. It's a heavy chip you can feel the mass and it is quite powerful and surprising. It's not any slower than the fastest xeon lga771 in the way it feels.

Opteron 1389 CPU Queen stock on below optimal Hyper transport and NB Link multi 1600 : 1000... Compared to its rated 2200mhz hyper transport and upwards of 2600mhz or more NB multi. It hits 25,000 cpu queen stock with 2900mhz core 1600mhz hypertransport and 1000mhz nb link on DDR2.


----------



## CrabbyLT

Hello guys, I have a problem.
Somewhy my PC won't boot with any OS. I mean circle is stuck on Windows 10 booting, tried to install ubuntu, it got stuck before booting into live session. Tried memetest, after 5 minutes it crashed, when I chose Multithreading.
Before this I tried IBT, and I may, or may not chose EXTREME(well, F. me) and after 10 minutes, computer was shut. I could turn it on, everything seemed same, I dunno what to do.

What I tried:
1. troubleshooting - reconstruct whole pc, then see if any of hard drives corrupted. DIDNT HELPED ME.
2. Tried installing Ubuntu, it has stuck on nouveau uknown chippset(maybe because I have gtx 1060and it has not installed any drivers.
3. Booting into safe mode, but NOP
4. Reflashing BIOS, NOP.
5. Reinstalling old CPU(Q6600)
6. Resetting BIOS to default, clearing CMOS


----------



## chris89

check your northbridge hdd or psu or psu fan.. could be overheating...


----------



## CrabbyLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> check your northbridge hdd or psu or psu fan.. could be overheating...


where I can find northbridge hdd? And I don't think that my psu is overheating, but I'll check it anyways.

Thanks









EDIT: I have an SSD, and 2 harddrives


----------



## chris89

id have to have way more details to know but could as easy as ahci/ ide/ raid in bios if u flashed and it reset defaults...?


----------



## CrabbyLT

well, my mobo is G41C-GS, and I didnt find such thing.
I read about northbridge and southbridge, and they may overheat, so I think I should reapply thermal paste?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrabbyLT*
> 
> well, my mobo is G41C-GS, and I didnt find such thing.
> I read about northbridge and southbridge, and they may overheat, so I think I should reapply thermal paste?


Pictures from basic Compact OEM bios. First is Main screen tab,second is "Advanced" tab,

Third picture is AFTER clicking on "Onboard PATA/SATA Adaptors" and hitting enter,last pic shows the boot screen.If no floopy is installed,but 1 is in the boot order DISABLE it. Note that in Picture 3 the Sata Controler mode on MY setup gives options of IDE,AHCI,and RAID. Newer boards may not offer IDE. Also if needed look for Enable Legacy mode.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrabbyLT*
> 
> Hello guys, I have a problem.
> Somewhy my PC won't boot with any OS. I mean circle is stuck on Windows 10 booting, tried to install ubuntu, it got stuck before booting into live session. Tried memetest, after 5 minutes it crashed, when I chose Multithreading.
> Before this I tried IBT, and I may, or may not chose EXTREME(well, F. me) and after 10 minutes, computer was shut. I could turn it on, everything seemed same, I dunno what to do.
> 
> What I tried:
> 1. troubleshooting - reconstruct whole pc, then see if any of hard drives corrupted. DIDNT HELPED ME.
> 2. Tried installing Ubuntu, it has stuck on nouveau uknown chippset(maybe because I have gtx 1060and it has not installed any drivers.
> 3. Booting into safe mode, but NOP
> 4. Reflashing BIOS, NOP.
> 5. Reinstalling old CPU(Q6600)
> 6. Resetting BIOS to default, clearing CMOS


Ummm,You know the xeon's for the mod DON'T support Hyperthreading,RIGHT? So,try Mem test without it. Set the cpu/memory to base default speeds.NO OC's and try mem test.


----------



## chris89

About the Opteron 1389. I think i wanna run the fastest ram possible to catch the X5470 on it's big end.

DDR3-2400? haha

Anyone wanna try it with me?

$29.99 shipped : copy paste : vglink redirect? : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Asus-M4A78LT-M-Integrated-DVI-Socket-AM3-Motherboard-Tested-Working-/252834345376?hash=item3ade19f1a0:g:n7MAAOSwZLhY2rFc

$28.45 shipped : copy paste : vglink redirect? : http://www.ebay.com/itm/OS1389WGK4DGI-AMD-Opteron-Server-1389-CPU-2-9-Ghz-Quad-Core-Processor-/122129895255?hash=item1c6f824f57:g:U4wAAOSwFe5X1uKN

@schuck6566 Thanks man I tested the Xeon 5080. Slow as can be. Way slower than a 1.86ghz core 2 duo.. haha Netburst after all like a souped up P4.

At the moment I'm using dual xeon's gallatin socket 603 using socket 771 CoolJag copper coolers, they fit. Performance is like a core 2 duo unlike the 5080.

I'm using SL79 x2 for 4 threads at 3Ghz and saw an auto boost to nearly 8Ghz haha... Its doing it regularly upwards of 4 1/2 most of time under heavy load. Pretty neat.

On these systems though I think I used the wrong VRM on CPU 2 I think, since CPU 1 reports 1.65v (Normal on these) and CPU 2 2.5v haha way too much


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> About the Opteron 1389. I think i wanna run the fastest ram possible to catch the X5470 on it's big end.
> 
> DDR3-2400? haha
> 
> Anyone wanna try it with me?
> 
> $29.99 shipped : copy paste : vglink redirect? : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Asus-M4A78LT-M-Integrated-DVI-Socket-AM3-Motherboard-Tested-Working-/252834345376?hash=item3ade19f1a0:g:n7MAAOSwZLhY2rFc
> 
> $28.45 shipped : copy paste : vglink redirect? : http://www.ebay.com/itm/OS1389WGK4DGI-AMD-Opteron-Server-1389-CPU-2-9-Ghz-Quad-Core-Processor-/122129895255?hash=item1c6f824f57:g:U4wAAOSwFe5X1uKN
> 
> @schuck6566 Thanks man I tested the Xeon 5080. Slow as can be. Way slower than a 1.86ghz core 2 duo.. haha Netburst after all like a souped up P4.
> 
> At the moment I'm using dual xeon's gallatin socket 603 using socket 771 CoolJag copper coolers, they fit. Performance is like a core 2 duo unlike the 5080.
> 
> I'm using SL79 x2 for 4 threads at 3Ghz and saw an auto boost to nearly 8Ghz haha... Its doing it regularly upwards of 4 1/2 most of time under heavy load. Pretty neat.
> 
> On these systems though I think I used the wrong VRM on CPU 2 I think, since CPU 1 reports 1.65v (Normal on these) and CPU 2 2.5v haha way too much


Yeah, I ended up using an e4700 that worked instead of a xeon mod in my compaq upgrade.(tech only supports celeron's and pentium d's) for same reason.







Was lucky it took the e4700. Edit: Just an FYI, I STILL have a P4 Running Windows 10 and it plays SD video.







(I need a life other then squeezing the last little bit outta old hardware...) LOL


----------



## chris89

By the way if anyone was interested in going single LGA 1366. It's going to get smoked by Ryzen, since someone posted L1 Cache rate of nearly 1.3TB/s on one CPU. Not even two 24-hyperthreaded 1366 xeon's could pull that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Yeah, I ended up using an e4700 that worked instead of a xeon mod in my compaq upgrade.(tech only supports celeron's and pentium d's) for same reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was lucky it took the e4700. Edit: Just an FYI, I STILL have a P4 Running Windows 10 and it plays SD video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I need a life other then squeezing the last little bit outta old hardware...) LOL


Don't you worry there are plenty of us doing exactly the same thing every day. Me especially, rocking a Dell Precision 530 from 2002. By stock barely could handle 640x480 @ 24fps. Now I'm on AGP HD 4670 with DVI-D to HDMI for 2560x1440! haha from native 640x480 from what this system was designed to rock out at back in 2002.

I'm rockin the fastest possible CPU's for this rig that sold for like $3,500 a piece back in 2002. In 2002 we would of fainted at it's performance. It's like a souped up Core 2 Duo with all 4 threads @ 3Ghz. Rockin Rambus 8x sticks of 512MB on risers. 4GB haha (x86 limited)

This GPU at 1GB is fully 1440p gaming capable on older dx9 titles. Not to mention if I chime up all Cylinders and bang out 93GB/s out of the L1, it can huff on through 1080p youtube. haha


----------



## Tnlgg

If you are gaming 2 cpus make no sense,most games use only 1 cpu & up to 4 cores.

Ryzen is new & yes its faster then x56xx cpus,but look at the price difference,not worth it,i would rather go with X56xx.


----------



## Piskeante

well, that is if you want X56xx in x58 platform. You can also try my setup, e5 1650 in x79 boards. My e5 1650 will do 5ghz (at 1,45v almost rock solid in IBT). it scores almost 1300 points in cinebench R15, more than an i7 7700K at 5ghz (well, my cpu has 6 cores and 12 threads), that scores not more than 1080 points at that speed. like 1120 at 5,1ghz.

it's cheaper to build than a ryzen rig (though older mobo, let's be honest here), and in gaming it will crash all r5 and r3 ryzen, and i would say all R7 ryzens aswell, for the same reason that i7 7700k crashes all Ryzen R7 1800x oced to 4 ghz in games: the speed and IPC.

I paid 300€ for mobo and CPU (including taxes and shipping). It's not in the budget side, but hey, i don't think you can get better performance at this price in any of the actual solutions outthere (in multitasking obviously yes, due to more cores and threads).-


----------



## chris89

Yeah? I run 1332 on cinebench r15 dual x5650's paid 400 usd for the whole thing with ram and dual x5650's (24 threads). Ryzen hits like 1500+ upwards of what 1800?

Plus I have a dual E5-2670 rig v1 dual 16 thread e5-2670s just haven't built it yet... don't think I need to.

Ryzen isn't hitting 100% on CPU utilization when i7 tachs all threads to 100%. If I sat and thought about it for a while, I could figure out what is causing the low utilization on Ryzen. As I have had that issue and fixed once before. Once Ryzen is hitting the CPU and outputting it's full near 1TB/s or above L1. Nothing could run that fast except the most top of the line processors today.

Not to mention Ryzen has insane throughput across L1, L2, L3, and I think L4? haha idk if it has L4 I forgot.

It's L-Level cache performance is near my peak L1 copy on dual x5650, with Ryzen doing near my L1 copy across all L-Level cache levels.

Btw - the L-Level cache is the #1 most important and starting point of all usable data to be sent to be seen by your eyes. Without top of the line L-Level cache, Every single thing goes down the drain on performance. First comes L1, then so on through the L-Level cache larger bits of data each cache at a time perfecting and decrypting the raw data to be sent as usable readable data to system memory. From system memory is sent through either a northbridge or some such inter-connect like the Ryzen Infinity fabric. Where all that data is sent to devices firstly IO then to generate performance to your eyes for instance PCIe GPU...









Anyway haha


----------



## CrabbyLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Ummm,You know the xeon's for the mod DON'T support Hyperthreading,RIGHT? So,try Mem test without it. Set the cpu/memory to base default speeds.NO OC's and try mem test.


Everything is fine with default settings on memtest.
Here is some photos:


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> well, that is if you want X56xx in x58 platform. You can also try my setup, e5 1650 in x79 boards. My e5 1650 will do 5ghz (at 1,45v almost rock solid in IBT). it scores almost 1300 points in cinebench R15, more than an i7 7700K at 5ghz (well, my cpu has 6 cores and 12 threads), that scores not more than 1080 points at that speed. like 1120 at 5,1ghz.
> 
> it's cheaper to build than a ryzen rig (though older mobo, let's be honest here), and in gaming it will crash all r5 and r3 ryzen, and i would say all R7 ryzens aswell, for the same reason that i7 7700k crashes all Ryzen R7 1800x oced to 4 ghz in games: the speed and IPC.
> 
> I paid 300€ for mobo and CPU (including taxes and shipping). It's not in the budget side, but hey, i don't think you can get better performance at this price in any of the actual solutions outthere (in multitasking obviously yes, due to more cores and threads).-


Where did you get all of it for 300€,that cpu alone is around 290€ on ebay.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Once Ryzen is hitting the CPU and outputting it's full near 1TB/s or above L1. Nothing could run that fast except the most top of the line processors today.
> 
> Not to mention Ryzen has insane throughput across L1, L2, L3, and I think L4? *haha* idk if it has L4 I forgot.
> 
> It's L-Level cache performance is near my peak L1 copy on dual x5650, with Ryzen doing near my L1 copy across all L-Level cache levels.
> 
> *Anyway haha*


"haha" ?
Smells like troll :/
So... I better shut up.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Where did you get all of it for 300€,that cpu alone is around 290€ on ebay.


the board i bought it from a german seller, Computer-store-Berlin. He had the "make offer" thing, i posted a price, and he accepted for 200€ shipping included. and the CPU i bought it from a seller called Pc-system, this is the link to the product i bought, he had 4 of them

http://www.ebay.es/itm/CPU-SR0KZ-Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-1650-12M-Cache-3-20-GHz-0-0-GT-s-Intel-QPI-/232190904845?hash=item360fa80a0d

i think i was a bit lucky. Moreover, this cpu has had a high demand and it has increased in price.

so, yeah, 300€ for mobo and CPU. you have it also a that price in aliexpress, free shipping here: https://es.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-e5-1650.html?spm=2114.04010208.0.0.hI9SQ4&initiative_id=SB_20170404103549&site=esp&groupsort=1&SortType=price_asc&g=y&SearchText=e5+1650


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Yeah? I run 1332 on cinebench r15 dual x5650's paid 400 usd for the whole thing with ram and dual x5650's (24 threads). Ryzen hits like 1500+ upwards of what 1800?
> 
> Plus I have a dual E5-2670 rig v1 dual 16 thread e5-2670s just haven't built it yet... don't think I need to.
> 
> Ryzen isn't hitting 100% on CPU utilization when i7 tachs all threads to 100%. If I sat and thought about it for a while, I could figure out what is causing the low utilization on Ryzen. As I have had that issue and fixed once before. Once Ryzen is hitting the CPU and outputting it's full near 1TB/s or above L1. Nothing could run that fast except the most top of the line processors today.
> 
> Not to mention Ryzen has insane throughput across L1, L2, L3, and I think L4? haha idk if it has L4 I forgot.
> 
> It's L-Level cache performance is near my peak L1 copy on dual x5650, with Ryzen doing near my L1 copy across all L-Level cache levels.
> 
> Btw - the L-Level cache is the #1 most important and starting point of all usable data to be sent to be seen by your eyes. Without top of the line L-Level cache, Every single thing goes down the drain on performance. First comes L1, then so on through the L-Level cache larger bits of data each cache at a time perfecting and decrypting the raw data to be sent as usable readable data to system memory. From system memory is sent through either a northbridge or some such inter-connect like the Ryzen Infinity fabric. Where all that data is sent to devices firstly IO then to generate performance to your eyes for instance PCIe GPU...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway haha


those E5 2670 cannot be overclocked, nearly at all, are multi locked and also you will not do not even 110 on the fsb. Those are good cheap CPU but just for multithread performance. In gaming they just suck hard. a dual CPU config is just for multitasking such as editing and that's it. Considering almost all games (except newer ones like BF1 that use almos all the cores)a dual hard threaded config is just a no go for gamers, but quite a nice rig for video editing, rendering, and productivity tasks. But rather than that.......

My e5 oced will crash like the hell out of those e5 2670 and 5650, even in dual config mode in gaming. IN productivity, my rig just stays in a more than decent result, as your dual xeons x5650 score the same as mine.

as for ryzen, the performance increase will come with newer bios allowing for more Ram speed, and some AGESA updates to make that CPU more effective. In games it simply cannot compete, right now, with i7 and my xeon, because of lower speed and less IPC and also games not optimized for Ryzen. Once developpers with begin using more cores and optimizing , Ryzen will probably keep up.

as for L1, i simply don't care about that,


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> those E5 2670 cannot be overclocked, nearly at all, are multi locked and also you will not do not even 110 on the fsb. Those are good cheap CPU but just for multithread performance. In gaming they just suck hard. a dual CPU config is just for multitasking such as editing and that's it. Considering almost all games (except newer ones like BF1 that use almos all the cores)a dual hard threaded config is just a no go for gamers, but quite a nice rig for video editing, rendering, and productivity tasks. But rather than that.......
> 
> My e5 oced will crash like the hell out of those e5 2670 and 5650, even in dual config mode in gaming. IN productivity, my rig just stays in a more than decent result, as your dual xeons x5650 score the same as mine.
> 
> as for ryzen, the performance increase will come with newer bios allowing for more Ram speed, and some AGESA updates to make that CPU more effective. In games it simply cannot compete, right now, with i7 and my xeon, because of lower speed and less IPC and also games not optimized for Ryzen. Once developpers with begin using more cores and optimizing , Ryzen will probably keep up.
> 
> as for L1, i simply don't care about that,


Yes the e5 2670 suck.


----------



## chris89

Well just to compare xeon to opteron. Stock M2N68-LA Performance, with no thermal paste on a tiny low profile clamp style heatsink. Plus you can use Nvidia System Tools to overclock to like 3.5Ghz on OEM HP Boards among others. Will need to test. I'm building a couple 1389 systems, some DDR2 others DDR3. Just testing the first DDR2 system. This bios said Unsupported CPU Installed and so it's bios had to be modified to work with it. So it was never meant to use this cpu or work with it at all. Not to mention never meant to support 8GB ram yet 2x 4GB modules on the 2 slots works fine.


----------



## schuck6566

Ok guys, I seem to keep being the bad guy, Can we get back to the reason for this thread? SUPPORT for socket 771 xeon's modded to socket 775 boards. If we're gonna keep debating the pro's & Cons of amd vs xeon,let's just make a trhead for that.







As always,respect to everyone posting here,& thanks for all the help! Edit: maybe something like this but more specific?? http://www.overclock.net/t/1625761/ryzen-vs-intel-not-just-gaming


----------



## Catnip Addict

Hi everyone!

I tried to install a Xeon E5450 (SLBBM) on Gigabyte's GA-EP35C-DS3R (rev. 2.1) motherboard with disappointing results: the computer froze every time before it could enter Windows 10 (64-bit). All the BIOS functionality were working as intended, and I could modify the clocks/voltages/etc. of the processor, so it seems likely that at least the physical installation was successful. I've since installed an old E8500 on this motherboard, which is working perfectly.

Several users on this thread have suggested that missing microcode could be the cause of this instability. I've tried several different ways to prepare an updated BIOS with mixed results. All of them have produced a BIOS with a different set of microcodes for a given CPUID. The attached screenshot shows the results I got by following the method given in the second post of this thread. I used the latest BIOS for this motherboard (version F4) from Gigabyte's website (link: http://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-EP35C-DS3R-rev-21#support-dl). Would someone be so kind as to investigate it for any errors? I wouldn't want my ineptitude to brick another motherboard


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catnip Addict*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I tried to install a Xeon E5450 (SLBBM) on Gigabyte's GA-EP35C-DS3R (rev. 2.1) motherboard with disappointing results: the computer froze every time before it could enter Windows 10 (64-bit). All the BIOS functionality were working as intended, and I could modify the clocks/voltages/etc. of the processor, so it seems likely that at least the physical installation was successful. I've since installed an old E8500 on this motherboard, which is working perfectly.
> 
> Several users on this thread have suggested that missing microcode could be the cause of this instability. I've tried several different ways to prepare an updated BIOS with mixed results. All of them have produced a BIOS with a different set of microcodes for a given CPUID. The attached screenshot shows the results I got by following the method given in the second post of this thread. I used the latest BIOS for this motherboard (version F4) from Gigabyte's website (link: http://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-EP35C-DS3R-rev-21#support-dl). Would someone be so kind as to investigate it for any errors? I wouldn't want my ineptitude to brick another motherboard


A lot of the time, this mod seems to require you to reinstall Windows...also, make sure if you reset your BIOS, it may have reverted something AHCI to stock, and if you had changed that setting before the BIOS reset, then it would cause Windows not to boot.


----------



## iLikeBoobs

Hi, this is a great thread, a lot usefull stuff to read and learn from the 1page on!
@this moment i have three probably simple questions:
Board : P5Q Deluxe / CPU : Xeon E5450

> Nr. 1
I read in intel specs that:
• Intel® Virtualization Technology (VT-x) ‡ Yes
• Intel® VT-x with Extended Page Tables (EPT) ‡ No
In cpu-z i dont see SSE4.1 and VT-x! Does it mean these are missing and i need to add the microcodes? I did understand, that this board is fully compatible with E5450 Xeons.. (no info about SSE4.1 in intel specs!)

> Nr. 2
I have G.Skill (F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK) ram 2x2GB modules! I got them „stable" in memtest for 28 rounds, in 29th there was a error, but.. it took 2.2v (stock 2.0v - 2.1v) @ 880Mhz with default stock timings 5-5-5-15, strap 400, so FSB/RAM is 1:1! And with DRAM voltage of 2.18v i got 14 rounds stable before a error showed up and with 2.1 i got max 6 or 7 rounds..
With the strap of 333 (i understand its 5:6 ratio) and frequency of 1057Mhz and even with low timings 6-6-6-18 @ 2.22v i cant get it stable! Sometimes memtest passes 0 tests, sometimes it passes 7 and 12 tests, how can ir be?
The voltages are toooo high in my opinion for such low frequencies! The ram should do 2.1v @ 5-5-5-15 @ 1066Mhz stock for which they are rated, so i dont understand whats happening right now! Or i miss here something? Before i tested ram, i had trouble to stabilise cpu past 3,9Ghz, random errors in prime LARGE FFT, no BSOD's, just rounding errors from 10minutes to 4/6/7hours..so i checked with memtest and saw that memory is not stable!
CPU multipl. is 9, FSB 440, Vcore 1,28750, CPU PPL 1.6, VTT Auto, SB Auto, Nb (MCH) 1.4v in case.. LLC-ON
Maybe i should change the multi to x5/x6, isolate the ram and test again?


> Nr. 3
This Board has „Mem. OC Charger" setting in BIOS. Does somebody know what this does to the memory?
I use „ENABLE" but i would like to know why








Tnx to everyone again!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLikeBoobs*
> 
> Hi, this is a great thread, a lot usefull stuff to read and learn from the 1page on!
> @this moment i have three probably simple questions:
> Board : P5Q Deluxe / CPU : Xeon E5450
> 
> > Nr. 1
> I read in intel specs that:
> • Intel® Virtualization Technology (VT-x) ‡ Yes
> • Intel® VT-x with Extended Page Tables (EPT) ‡ No
> In cpu-z i dont see SSE4.1 and VT-x! Does it mean these are missing and i need to add the microcodes? I did understand, that this board is fully compatible with E5450 Xeons.. (no info about SSE4.1 in intel specs!)
> 
> > Nr. 2
> I have G.Skill (F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK) ram 2x2GB modules! I got them „stable" in memtest for 28 rounds, in 29th there was a error, but.. it took 2.2v (stock 2.0v - 2.1v) @ 880Mhz with default stock timings 5-5-5-15, strap 400, so FSB/RAM is 1:1! And with DRAM voltage of 2.18v i got 14 rounds stable before a error showed up and with 2.1 i got max 6 or 7 rounds..
> With the strap of 333 (i understand its 5:6 ratio) and frequency of 1057Mhz and even with low timings 6-6-6-18 @ 2.22v i cant get it stable! Sometimes memtest passes 0 tests, sometimes it passes 7 and 12 tests, how can ir be?
> The voltages are toooo high in my opinion for such low frequencies! The ram should do 2.1v @ 5-5-5-15 @ 1066Mhz stock for which they are rated, so i dont understand whats happening right now! Or i miss here something? Before i tested ram, i had trouble to stabilise cpu past 3,9Ghz, random errors in prime LARGE FFT, no BSOD's, just rounding errors from 10minutes to 4/6/7hours..so i checked with memtest and saw that memory is not stable!
> CPU multipl. is 9, FSB 440, Vcore 1,28750, CPU PPL 1.6, VTT Auto, SB Auto, Nb (MCH) 1.4v in case.. LLC-ON
> Maybe i should change the multi to x5/x6, isolate the ram and test again?
> 
> 
> > Nr. 3
> This Board has „Mem. OC Charger" setting in BIOS. Does somebody know what this does to the memory?
> I use „ENABLE" but i would like to know why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tnx to everyone again!


If sse4.1 isn't showing as enabled in cpu-z then the bios microcode needs to be added/updated.
My gskills is running @ 2.2 in bios for 2.1+v actual underload on my p35 board and doesn't bother it.(running 4x2Gb basicly the same)
Don't know,but "Mem OC Charger" sounds like Memory Overclock Charger, which I assume is changing the voltage to the ram under load. I'd DIS-ABLE it & see if it makes a difference.


----------



## iLikeBoobs

ok, but can the missing SSE 4.1 instructions affect the overclocking? it shouldn't right?

Could you please provide the moded bios with these microcodes 4 my P5Q Deluxe and P5B Deluxe? I also plan to install and OC an other E5450 in my friends pc when i get my system stable and running without errors!







His pc needs this reincarnation







actually, this is the second xeon i overclock, before that i did only E8500 some 8years ago, and u cant compare the work that must be done and testing/tweaking, quads are much much harder to get stable! definitely much much harder if someone is not so experienced like me!


----------



## lumpen

Help/opinion would be much appreciated, here are the details:
MB: Asus P5Q Pro Turbo with xeon modded bios
CPU: X5470 @ stock 3.33 Ghz (10x333)
Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO
Ram: 8 (4x2) g Corsair XMS2 DHX @800
OS: Win 10 Pro
My goal is 4 Ghz (10x400)

For bios settings please see the attached photos.




Finally i've found the sweet spot for vcore and its 1.30 V. Maybe i could go lower with some settings but since i'd like to go with absolutely Prime stable setting but I dont't want to kill the CPU with multiple long prime tests and i don't really have the time either.
It's strange since i've read people reached 4 Ghz with even under 1.25V but for me 1.25 restarts the PC after 10 minutes of Prime. 1.29 was fairly good, it only dropped a rounding error after 90 minutes. So i thought 1.30 won't be enough but surprisingly it went flawlessly 12+ hours then i stopped the test, it's stable enough for me.
My first question is do you recommend me to go for 1.31 just to make sure or it might be out of the sweet spot again? And what about the other values? Are they too high?

The other (and possibly related) one is the temperatures.


Is the 87C with the highest core 82C still considered normal (under 100% load) ?


----------



## mouacyk

Load Line Calibration: Change this to enabled

That's all I really needed to run 10x400fsb for 4GHz at stock voltage ~ for me it's around 1.27v on load.


----------



## lumpen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Load Line Calibration: Change this to enabled
> 
> That's all I really needed to run 10x400fsb for 4GHz at stock voltage ~ for me it's around 1.27v on load.


And do you set vcore to auto? How about your temps?


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lumpen*
> 
> Help/opinion would be much appreciated, here are the details:
> MB: Asus P5Q Pro Turbo with xeon modded bios
> CPU: X5470 @ stock 3.33 Ghz (10x333)
> Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO
> Ram: 8 (4x2) g Corsair XMS2 DHX @800
> OS: Win 10 Pro
> My goal is 4 Ghz (10x400)
> 
> For bios settings please see the attached photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally i've found the sweet spot for vcore and its 1.30 V. Maybe i could go lower with some settings but since i'd like to go with absolutely Prime stable setting but I dont't want to kill the CPU with multiple long prime tests and i don't really have the time either.
> It's strange since i've read people reached 4 Ghz with even under 1.25V but for me 1.25 restarts the PC after 10 minutes of Prime. 1.29 was fairly good, it only dropped a rounding error after 90 minutes. So i thought 1.30 won't be enough but surprisingly it went flawlessly 12+ hours then i stopped the test, it's stable enough for me.
> My first question is do you recommend me to go for 1.31 just to make sure or it might be out of the sweet spot again? And what about the other values? Are they too high?
> 
> The other (and possibly related) one is the temperatures.
> 
> 
> Is the 87C with the highest core 82C still considered normal (under 100% load) ?


most of the settings you showed are not necessary.

PLL 1,6 is way to much. at 4ghz you don't need to go over 1,56v
fsb termination is ok. I need 1,30v to do 442mhz on the fsb. if i'ts stable like that, don't touch that setting.
nb voltage auto is the best. 1,2v is probably more than it needs.
there is no need to increse SB voltage either, so auto (though 1,10v is the minimum, i think).
pci sata voltage i have on auto, and that is the recomended setting for that.

LLC enabled
cpu spread and pcie spread disabled
cpu margin i user permorfance, but you can keep it like it is

about temps, consider that almost all programs use 100ºC for tjmax, but this CPU is 85ºC, so you have to set an offset of -15ºC to that. I don't know if that's your case. If you use HWmonitor or Coretemp, just go to options and set the -15ºC, in HWmonitor you have to edit an archive. If you've already done that, and those temps are with that offset applied, well...they are high. Your cooler is a low end one so i don't think you can do better with that.


----------



## iLikeBoobs

about the testing, i usually test:
if in the middle of OCing = few hours till i get a error, sometimes a run one test 2 times to be sure..beause sometimes u cant be sure








if the last settings and i want to leave the OC there as it is = 24-36-48hours memtest, prime LARGE/ BLEND the same, small FFT 20 to 24hours max, dunno if thats a overkill, but im wokring with music on that pc, so i take it very serious > a rock solid stable system / corrupted files / BSODS, it can cost me a lot of money and time!
im comfortable with pushing the limits of the cpu (and only with the cpu), it will throttle down or the system will shut down before your cpu will die! Sometimes i set the shutdown temperature in Core Temp! Anyway E5450 cost 25EURO







4cores 4+Ghz 25 EURO








i have two OC settings, ones for 24/7 use, and the other for playing a game if a have free time!


----------



## chris89

Anyone know if 790i ultra sli can do 445Mhz fsb on E5450? It's 1780Mhz total FSB... Unrealistic? Would be neat with 80W Xeon at 4Ghz...


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Anyone know if 790i ultra sli can do 445Mhz fsb on E5450? It's 1780Mhz total FSB... Unrealistic? Would be neat with 80W Xeon at 4Ghz...


i would say 4ghz is realistic on that board. it will definetely do that (take into account silicon lottery though). 4,2ghz is maybe a bit high for that chip, though not impossible. Schuck6566 has his e5450 at 3,9ghz ish, so 4 ghz should be fine for an E5450.

My x5460 seems not to have problems at 442x9,5 at 1,35650v on bios, and after 6 days running, not a single issue. but i don't think E5450 will do that easily. Moreover, 790i chipset is known to be a bit tricky, so bare that in mind.


----------



## chris89

Yeah it's that tricky part that will take some time haha so yeah ill let ya know ill be working on it this weekend if you guys could lend a hand... that is if it's not overheating haha If I could get it up to 3.5 to 3.7ghz that would be fine too...


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLikeBoobs*
> 
> about the testing, i usually test:
> if in the middle of OCing = few hours till i get a error, sometimes a run one test 2 times to be sure..beause sometimes u cant be sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if the last settings and i want to leave the OC there as it is = 24-36-48hours memtest, prime LARGE/ BLEND the same, small FFT 20 to 24hours max, dunno if thats a overkill, but im wokring with music on that pc, so i take it very serious > a rock solid stable system / corrupted files / BSODS, it can cost me a lot of money and time!
> im comfortable with pushing the limits of the cpu (and only with the cpu), it will throttle down or the system will shut down before your cpu will die! Sometimes i set the shutdown temperature in Core Temp! Anyway E5450 cost 25EURO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4cores 4+Ghz 25 EURO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have two OC settings, ones for 24/7 use, and the other for playing a game if a have free time!


If you're running Prime 95 blend for 2 or 3 DAYS ,then there's NO NEED to run the small FFT test also.Running more than 24 hours of memtest is just abusing your memory. I don't care if your working with medical equipment,the testing you're doing is MORE likely to cause a failure later due to equipment abuse,then find a problem that doesn't show up in the first 24hours. (Prime95 blend uses all forms of cpu testing,small,medium,AND largeFFT's along with various amounts of memory,from no memory,to a little,to large amounts)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Yeah it's that tricky part that will take some time haha so yeah ill let ya know ill be working on it this weekend if you guys could lend a hand... that is if it's not overheating haha If I could get it up to 3.5 to 3.7ghz that would be fine too...


A LOT of GOOD 790i advice and info can be found over here in Laithan's thread! ---> http://www.overclock.net/t/1547699/790i-ultra-nvidia-chipset-still-rockin-in-2015-2016-2017-will-it-ever-die <---- Shameless plug for a friend who does the same for me.







LOL, It's ALSO a good thread and he still monitor's it and helps peeps.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLikeBoobs*
> 
> ok, but can the missing SSE 4.1 instructions affect the overclocking? it shouldn't right?
> 
> Could you please provide the moded bios with these microcodes 4 my P5Q Deluxe and P5B Deluxe? I also plan to install and OC an other E5450 in my friends pc when i get my system stable and running without errors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His pc needs this reincarnation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually, this is the second xeon i overclock, before that i did only E8500 some 8years ago, and u cant compare the work that must be done and testing/tweaking, quads are much much harder to get stable! definitely much much harder if someone is not so experienced like me!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios You may want to try the P5Q Deluxe Kets bios that was modded for xeon support. The P5B Deluxe is also available here.


----------



## chris89

Tiny nano taste of Opteron 1389 with RX 480 on PCIe 1.0. As we can see limited memory Read/ Write.

These Opteron 1389's are capable core-for-core. 24/32bit integer on X5650x2 is 140. So 24 threads for 140. Opteron 1389 on old nForce 430 about 30 on 4 cores. If one 1389, had 24 core's. Some nano chance of exceeding x5650x2. Just saying.

Let's see some stock E5450/ X5450/ X5460/ X5470 AIDA64 GPGPU scores.


----------



## iLikeBoobs

About the prime95 and memtest:
1. I did read in one forum, that LARGE FFT test is done (full testing cycle) after aproximately 16hours, Could it be true, does somebody know? Of course the time depends on the computing power..but still..
2. How do you people run prime tests, how long do u run them? Small FFT, Large FFT and BLEND?
3. How long do you run memtest? Do you use the bootable disk version or the one which runs from OS? I use the OS version..Is it vise to use OS version instead of the bootable version? When im thinking now about this, bootable should be a better option.. If using OS version, u have OS running in background, services, the OS reads store some data even if u dont use the computer yourself, a lot is happening in the background, that could cause unstability, right?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLikeBoobs*
> 
> About the prime95 and memtest:
> 1. I did read in one forum, that LARGE FFT test is done (full testing cycle) after aproximately 16hours, Could it be true, does somebody know? Of course the time depends on the computing power..but still..
> 2. How do you people run prime tests, how long do u run them? Small FFT, Large FFT and BLEND?
> 3. How long do you run memtest? Do you use the bootable disk version or the one which runs from OS? I use the OS version..Is it vise to use OS version instead of the bootable version? When im thinking now about this, bootable should be a better option.. If using OS version, u have OS running in background, services, the OS reads store some data even if u dont use the computer yourself, a lot is happening in the background, that could cause unstability, right?


Most people I know who use mem test, use the bootable version. That way it's only running the bios and the test.
Alot of people will use small FFT test to ck CPU stability vs system stability. Test like prime95 blend ,OCCT,Aida64 are better for SYSTEM stability. (Some people feel that Prime is more system TORTURE then stability in terms of real world)
Even Cinebench R15 is a good quick ck. There is also Indigo bench mark. along with Aida64 and Passmark.
If I pass 2-3 hours of Prime95 blend, I consider it good for basic daily use. 6 hours(or close) I consider good for all my usage.(gaming,video,ect.) I DON'T do any encoding,ect type work,but it should be good for them also.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lumpen*
> 
> And do you set vcore to auto? How about your temps?


Don't use auto for anything if you can help it, soI use "Normal" instead on my board. Auto may change based on other settings, where Normal sticks with the stock vcore for me and allows speed-stepping and down-volting to still work when idling.

My temps with a Hyper EVO 212 top at 55C, but I have great airflow in my case with 6 fans.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Tiny nano taste of Opteron 1389 with *RX 480 on PCIe 1.0. As we can see limited memory Read/ Write*.
> 
> Let's see some stock E5450/ X5450/ X5460/ X5470 AIDA64 GPGPU scores.


That's the result of 2D clocks, not PCI-e.
3D clocks/Turbo Boosting kicks in at Copy test.

As for AIDA GPGPU score, here ya go (I did used newest available) :
QX9770 3,2GHz a.k.a. Xeon X5482


Core i7 965 3,2GHz a.k.a. Xeon X5570


----------



## chris89

@agentx007 : Epic scores man I must say. I also can't ignore the strong numbers from the Opteron 1389. I can only imagine what it'll be like at 4Ghz on 32GB DDR3-1600 high density. I'm a bit excited to see.

Plus tons of thermal headroom on a standard heatsink with 80mm fan. Also that's after 30min of maxed out 5k gaming on the rx 480.


----------



## lumpen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> most of the settings you showed are not necessary.
> 
> PLL 1,6 is way to much. at 4ghz you don't need to go over 1,56v
> fsb termination is ok. I need 1,30v to do 442mhz on the fsb. if i'ts stable like that, don't touch that setting.
> nb voltage auto is the best. 1,2v is probably more than it needs.
> there is no need to increse SB voltage either, so auto (though 1,10v is the minimum, i think).
> pci sata voltage i have on auto, and that is the recomended setting for that.
> 
> LLC enabled
> cpu spread and pcie spread disabled
> cpu margin i user permorfance, but you can keep it like it is
> 
> about temps, consider that almost all programs use 100ºC for tjmax, but this CPU is 85ºC, so you have to set an offset of -15ºC to that. I don't know if that's your case. If you use HWmonitor or Coretemp, just go to options and set the -15ºC, in HWmonitor you have to edit an archive. If you've already done that, and those temps are with that offset applied, well...they are high. Your cooler is a low end one so i don't think you can do better with that.


Thanks for the detailed reply. Regarding NB the minimum is 1.1 and the increment is 0.1 so the bare minimum for OC i think is 1.2. Not to disregard your opinion but i've read a bunch of stuff on this and all says upping the NB is kind of compensating for undervoltage or at least for not upping the vcore. And as you can see i already at vcore 1.3 so NB 1.2 may be too low than too high. Auto in general tends to go to the "too high" territory than too low, that's why i try not to use it where i got a little knowledge on the particular setting and it's recommended value.
And yes, SB is on minmum at 1.1.. however the 1.2 or auto might be better as i use 12 USB devices (yes, twelve







.
Ok then i set LLC to enabled.
Regarding the spread spectrum modulation... as i looked up on forums, still no one found an evidence that it still counts when OCing. Maybe it did in the 90s ? the worst thing with these auto settings that at the end i have no clue if it's a disable or enable. Is there any way to check these?

Yeah, i already subtracted 15 in coretemp, but AIDA detected flawlessly without that, so yeah that's a real 87C (if the sensors are ok, but i think not, cause the first core is always way hotter).
Do you think it can damage the CPU in relatively short time? i'm not planning to run it on 100% all the time though.


----------



## lumpen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Don't use auto for anything if you can help it, soI use "Normal" instead on my board. Auto may change based on other settings, where Normal sticks with the stock vcore for me and allows speed-stepping and down-volting to still work when idling.
> 
> My temps with a Hyper EVO 212 top at 55C, but I have great airflow in my case with 6 fans.


6 fans is like for bitcoin mining







i got only 2 in a Corsair 100R Silent Edition and are at the lowest speed, i'll try to turn them onto the highest.

So what is your setting for vcore?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lumpen*
> 
> 6 fans is like for bitcoin mining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got only 2 in a Corsair 100R Silent Edition and are at the lowest speed, i'll try to turn them onto the highest.
> 
> So what is your setting for vcore?


No, 6 fans is NOT for like bitcoin mining. LOL, your dealing with a platform that's TEN years old,using SERVER cpu's. Without case airflow, you're just running hot air over the cpu cooler which is kinda defeating the purpose. Cooler air over cooler = lower temp.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lumpen*
> 
> 6 fans is like for bitcoin mining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got only 2 in a Corsair 100R Silent Edition and are at the lowest speed, i'll try to turn them onto the highest.
> 
> So what is your setting for vcore?


The Normal voltage setting turns out 1.274v on load and 1.02v idle.


----------



## Tnlgg

Still waiting for my new psu,but here are a few pics of my setup.

I have a good airflow,2 120mm fans,2 140mm fans & 4 120mm fans on the radiator.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lumpen*
> 
> Thanks for the detailed reply. Regarding NB the minimum is 1.1 and the increment is 0.1 so the bare minimum for OC i think is 1.2. Not to disregard your opinion but i've read a bunch of stuff on this and all says upping the NB is kind of compensating for undervoltage or at least for not upping the vcore. And as you can see i already at vcore 1.3 so NB 1.2 may be too low than too high. Auto in general tends to go to the "too high" territory than too low, that's why i try not to use it where i got a little knowledge on the particular setting and it's recommended value.
> And yes, SB is on minmum at 1.1.. however the 1.2 or auto might be better as i use 12 USB devices (yes, twelve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Ok then i set LLC to enabled.
> Regarding the spread spectrum modulation... as i looked up on forums, still no one found an evidence that it still counts when OCing. Maybe it did in the 90s ? the worst thing with these auto settings that at the end i have no clue if it's a disable or enable. Is there any way to check these?
> 
> Yeah, i already subtracted 15 in coretemp, but AIDA detected flawlessly without that, so yeah that's a real 87C (if the sensors are ok, but i think not, cause the first core is always way hotter).
> Do you think it can damage the CPU in relatively short time? i'm not planning to run it on 100% all the time though.


NB voltage affects the memory controler. CPU-NB is another thing, that i don't think your mobo will have it. auto will leave 1,1v on NB. it's not true that auto always go to the upper side of the voltage. If i leave my setting vcore on auto, it gives less voltage than needed. 1,2 is not needed unless overclocking your ram, but anyway you can keep it at 1,2v, but at 1,1v sure it will work, and auto puts 1,1v because there is no reason to go high on that.

Same for SB, auto is the thing i always recomend.

There's a lot of agreement about spread spectrum. Always disable to keep the base clock steady. Spread Spectrum fluctuates the Base Clock frequency to keep it from being interfered by other outside devices. by default disable. If you are not stable at a point, you can try enable if it helps. But default and assumed, disabled.

87ºC for me is a no go. I don't know where you live, but considering summer is comming, those 87ºC can go way higher. If i got those values now, in summer i would go over 100ºC here in Spain.

anything over 85ºC degrades the cpu, not as much as high voltage daily use, but it degrades a bit. Not much of an issue, as long as it doesn't go higher


----------



## chris89

@Tnlgg Scythe







my favorite. haha


----------



## lumpen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> The Normal voltage setting turns out 1.274v on load and 1.02v idle.


Ok but what is your setting in bios?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lumpen*
> 
> Ok but what is your setting in bios?


"Normal". BIOS and OS readout from that is 1.274v. I don't set it to a specific value, otherwise speed-stepping will not work.


----------



## lumpen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> "Normal". BIOS and OS readout from that is 1.274v. I don't set it to a specific value, otherwise speed-stepping will not work.


Unfortunately I have no normal option and auto instantly overvoltages to 1.36 even when it's idle so I'll try 1.27 manually with LLC.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lumpen*
> 
> Unfortunately I have no normal option and auto instantly overvoltages to 1.36 even when it's idle so I'll try 1.27 manually with LLC.


In that case, you should run CoreTemp at stock settings and see what it reports for the VID value. That's the value specific to your CPU you want to use. My VID of 1.27 is on the higher side.


----------



## lumpen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> NB voltage affects the memory controler. CPU-NB is another thing, that i don't think your mobo will have it. auto will leave 1,1v on NB. it's not true that auto always go to the upper side of the voltage. If i leave my setting vcore on auto, it gives less voltage than needed. 1,2 is not needed unless overclocking your ram, but anyway you can keep it at 1,2v, but at 1,1v sure it will work, and auto puts 1,1v because there is no reason to go high on that.
> 
> Same for SB, auto is the thing i always recomend.
> 
> There's a lot of agreement about spread spectrum. Always disable to keep the base clock steady. Spread Spectrum fluctuates the Base Clock frequency to keep it from being interfered by other outside devices. by default disable. If you are not stable at a point, you can try enable if it helps. But default and assumed, disabled.
> 
> 87ºC for me is a no go. I don't know where you live, but considering summer is comming, those 87ºC can go way higher. If i got those values now, in summer i would go over 100ºC here in Spain.
> 
> anything over 85ºC degrades the cpu, not as much as high voltage daily use, but it degrades a bit. Not much of an issue, as long as it doesn't go higher


Ok thx, i'll try them at auto and vcore 1.27 with LLC.
No one commented on the CPU GTL reference setting so far. There are 3 options: 0.61x, 0.63x and 0.65x. I found 0.65x is the most stable but i'm not sure.


----------



## lumpen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> In that case, you should run CoreTemp at stock settings and see what it reports for the VID value. That's the value specific to your CPU you want to use. My VID of 1.27 is on the higher side.


Mine is 1.2875.
Now i'm testing it with the suggested values +this vcore.


----------



## htdocs

*Englisch*

Hello,
Does anyone have a ready BIOS with Microcode for GA-P35-DS3 Rev. 2.1?

X5450 with 3 GHZ 12MB cache

thx

*German:*

Hallo,

Hat jemand ein fertiges BIOS mit Microcode für GA-P35-DS3 Rev. 2.1?

X5450 mit 3GHZ 12MB Cache

Danke


----------



## lumpen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *htdocs*
> 
> *Englisch*
> 
> Hello,
> Does anyone have a ready BIOS with Microcode for GA-P35-DS3 Rev. 2.1?
> 
> X5450 with 3 GHZ 12MB cache
> 
> thx
> 
> *German:*
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> Hat jemand ein fertiges BIOS mit Microcode für GA-P35-DS3 Rev. 2.1?
> 
> X5450 mit 3GHZ 12MB Cache
> 
> Danke


Here:
http://tanieprocesory.pl/en/bios2-2/


----------



## iLikeBoobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> If sse4.1 isn't showing as enabled in cpu-z then the bios microcode needs to be added/updated.


So without these SSE.4.1 instructions its not a good idea to continue overclocking, right? Could the missing SSE4.1 instr. lead to false memtest and prime test results?


----------



## agentx007

No SSE4.1 = No Time Spy :/


----------



## iLikeBoobs

Sorry, i didnt get it


----------



## agentx007

Basicly : You can't run Time Spy benchmark on CPU without SSE4.1 support.
To be precise : You can run it, but CPU test will crash/display error and your overall score will be always 0 points.

Other than that, you should be fine without SSE4 (if CPU ucodes were updated/programmed correctly).


----------



## iLikeBoobs

When i put the E5450 in the P5Q Deluxe, all instructions where there, but not the SSE4.1 and VT-x (virtualisation stuff)
I checked the E5450 specs in intel site and there was no info about SSE4.1, so i thought E5450 doesnt support SSE4.1 and its normal that it inst there,also if i dont use VMware or any kind of virtualisation apps, i could easily skip VT-x and live without it, right?

shuck666 already gave me the link with kets moded OC Bios, i will update the bios next week!


----------



## chris89

I was just fiddling with the 790i, managed to reduce MCP and SPP temps to below 50C or near 50C which is great... replaced those screws with laptop short screws and cranked them all down real tight with thermal paste...

Board is a real pain... had to set the Hyper Transport on the Intel Nvidia to x1... booted e5450 1600mhz fsb just barely.. made it to windows totally fine stable stress test... throw the board in a case and could barely do with stock clocks so yeah anyway just thinking about that extra-extra long post time and wither or not you hear that beep to know all is well haha .. Yeah

Btw - cpu queen e5450 1600mhz fsb 3.6Ghz is about 30,500 points not bad.

Just a pain when I can always count on my opteron to boot up stock 2.913ghz and do darn well is real nice after messing with the 790i... been a while since I overclocked but nvidia chipset is best left stock clocks imo.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I was just fiddling with the 790i, managed to reduce MCP and SPP temps to below 50C or near 50C which is great... replaced those screws with laptop short screws and cranked them all down real tight with thermal paste...
> 
> Board is a real pain... had to set the Hyper Transport on the Intel Nvidia to x1... booted e5450 1600mhz fsb just barely.. made it to windows totally fine stable stress test... throw the board in a case and could barely do with stock clocks so yeah anyway just thinking about that extra-extra long post time and wither or not you hear that beep to know all is well haha .. Yeah
> 
> Btw - cpu queen e5450 1600mhz fsb 3.6Ghz is about 30,500 points not bad.
> 
> Just a pain when I can always count on my opteron to boot up stock 2.913ghz and do darn well is real nice after messing with the 790i... been a while since I overclocked but nvidia chipset is best left stock clocks imo.


i told you, that board is very tricky, xD


----------



## htdocs

*Englisch:*

I just need to download from http://tanieprocesory.pl/en/bios2-2/ the GA-P35-DS3 Rev. 2.1 version and flashing.

And then it should go with CPU X5450 with 3GHZ 12MB cache?

Excuse my english is not so great









*German:*

Muss ich nur von http://tanieprocesory.pl/en/bios2-2/ die Version GA-P35-DS3 Rev. 2.1 Downloaden und Flashen?.

Und dann sollte es gehen mit CPU X5450 mit 3GHZ 12MB Cache?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Basicly : You can't run Time Spy benchmark on CPU without SSE4.1 support.
> To be precise : You can run it, but CPU test will crash/display error and your overall score will be always 0 points.
> 
> Other than that, you should be fine without SSE4 (if CPU ucodes were updated/programmed correctly).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> No SSE4.1 = No Time Spy :/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLikeBoobs*
> 
> When i put the E5450 in the P5Q Deluxe, all instructions where there, but not the SSE4.1 and VT-x (virtualisation stuff)
> I checked the E5450 specs in intel site and there was no info about SSE4.1, so i thought E5450 doesnt support SSE4.1 and its normal that it inst there,also if i dont use VMware or any kind of virtualisation apps, i could easily skip VT-x and live without it, right?
> 
> shuck666 already gave me the link with kets moded OC Bios, i will update the bios next week!


Ok,U need sse4.1 for more things then running Time Spy. For Example, when Windows10 goes to install, it ck's the cpu,and ck's that sse4.1 is installed. If the cpu supports it,but DOESN'T have it, Windows 10 will usually fail to install. CPU'S such as P4's without sse4.1, WILL install Windows10 because the installer ck's the cpu & see it has sse3, doen't SUPPORT sse4.1, so doesn't ck for it. http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20E5450%20-%20EU80574KJ080N%20-%20AT80574KJ080N%20%28BX80574E5450A%29.html
Features

MMX instructions
SSE / Streaming SIMD Extensions
SSE2 / Streaming SIMD Extensions 2
SSE3 / Streaming SIMD Extensions 3
SSSE3 / Supplemental Streaming SIMD Extensions 3
SSE4.1 / Streaming SIMD Extensions 4.1 ?
EM64T / Extended Memory 64 technology / Intel 64 ?
NX / XD / Execute disable bit ?
VT-x / Virtualization technology ?

Low power features

HALT state
Extended HALT state
Stop Grant state ?
Enhanced SpeedStep technology ?

Integrated peripherals / components
Integrated graphics None
Electrical / Thermal parameters
V core ? 0.85V - 1.35V
Minimum/Maximum operating temperature ? 5°C - 67°C
Maximum power dissipation ? 133.25 Watt
108.5 Watt (sustained)
Thermal Design Power ? 80 Watt


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Basicly : You can't run Time Spy benchmark on CPU without SSE4.1 support.
> To be precise : You can run it, but CPU test will crash/display error and your overall score will be always 0 points.
> 
> Other than that, you should be fine without SSE4 (if CPU ucodes were updated/programmed correctly).


If the cpu codes had been updated correctly,sse4.1 would be AVAILABLE. That's the easiest way to ck if the code was added/proper code being used. See pic for example of what e5450 should look like in cpu-z @ idle---> http://cdn.overclock.net/5/5b/5b4e9616_Screenshot_8.jpeg


----------



## iLikeBoobs

yes, SSE4.1 and vt-x are missing i will update the bios next week!


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> If the cpu supports it,but DOESN'T have it, Windows 10 will usually fail to install. CPU'S such as P4's without sse4.1, WILL install Windows10 because the installer ck's the cpu & see it has sse3, doen't SUPPORT sse4.1, so doesn't ck for it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> If the cpu codes had been updated correctly,sse4.1 would be AVAILABLE. That's the easiest way to ck if the code was added/proper code being used. See pic for example of what e5450 should look like in cpu-z @ idle---> http://cdn.overclock.net/5/5b/5b4e9616_Screenshot_8.jpeg


I think Win 10 fails the install (on CPU with software "turned off" SSE4.1), because CPU's ucodes are bad.

You are right, and I forgot, SSE4.1 support can also tell if ucodes were added correcly.


----------



## lumpen

This is a nightmare








When everything seemed good, tried the Aida64 stress test, fail in 5 minutes. Prime95 was fine for 12 hours (and still wasn't any error, it was me who stopped it)
Narrowed down to the rams.
Checked one by one. Checked in pairs, checked the slots, no error. But when all the 4 modules are in the slots then Aida fails in 5 minutes.
Noticed that one pair is ver 1.1 at 4-4-4-12 2.1 volt , the other pair is ver 4.3 at 5-5-5-18 1.8 volt . but both have 1.8volt 5-5-5-18 profile so they were on it, manually as you can see in the previous screenshot.
I have a spare pair, those are ver 4.1 - other than that they're the same as the 4.3 version so i've replaced the 1.1 pairs with these.
Those 4 worked, no fail in Aida.
I thought that was it.
But The pc sometimes unable to restart, stuck at blank boot, even before bios. Sometimes the pc turns on when i switch the PSU to on - without the power switch of the chasis.
I tried various setting and upping the ram vcore from 1.8 to 1.9 seems to solve the boot/reboot/auto poweron issues.
I have set everything else back to where it was before, Aida is running, so far so good. 20 minutes passed. Fingers crossed.


----------



## lumpen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *htdocs*
> 
> *Englisch:*
> 
> I just need to download from http://tanieprocesory.pl/en/bios2-2/ the GA-P35-DS3 Rev. 2.1 version and flashing.
> 
> And then it should go with CPU X5450 with 3GHZ 12MB cache?
> 
> Excuse my english is not so great


Yes but these xeons need deep fine-tuning even at stock speed so you need a lot of patience to make it stable while still keeping it cool and not overvoltaged. I'm very close now but this is my 4th day..


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lumpen*
> 
> This is a nightmare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When everything seemed good, tried the Aida64 stress test, fail in 5 minutes. Prime95 was fine for 12 hours (and still wasn't any error, it was me who stopped it)
> Narrowed down to the rams.
> Checked one by one. Checked in pairs, checked the slots, no error. But when all the 4 modules are in the slots then Aida fails in 5 minutes.
> Noticed that one pair is ver 1.1 at 4-4-4-12 2.1 volt , the other pair is ver 4.3 at 5-5-5-18 1.8 volt . but both have 1.8volt 5-5-5-18 profile so they were on it, manually as you can see in the previous screenshot.
> I have a spare pair, those are ver 4.1 - other than that they're the same as the 4.3 version so i've replaced the 1.1 pairs with these.
> Those 4 worked, no fail in Aida.
> I thought that was it.
> But The pc sometimes unable to restart, stuck at blank boot, even before bios. Sometimes the pc turns on when i switch the PSU to on - without the power switch of the chasis.
> I tried various setting and upping the ram vcore from 1.8 to 1.9 seems to solve the boot/reboot/auto poweron issues.
> I have set everything else back to where it was before, Aida is running, so far so good. 20 minutes passed. Fingers crossed.


The set of 2.1 volt rams seem to have been seriously undervolted. Alot of times when running 4 sticks of ram,they need to be over volted by .1 or .2 if being OC'd especially. U may also need to add a touch to the NB voltage.


----------



## chris89

The craziest thing about all this is I built and thoroughly tested near all the LGA771 Xeon's from slow to fast 3.16Ghz. On Fallout 4, it seems to much prefer the SSE 4a Opteron 1389.

On the X5460 the CPU would be taxed to 100% nearly all the time and ram was always out. I just tested Fallout 4 and the CPU hovers around 40% at 5k.

Not to mention now it feels like 60fps and runs better than my X5650x2 rig on this game. It is smoother even on PCIe 1.0.

This screenshot is on old drivers with GPU Max temp set to 67C limiting clocks. Now I'm on 17.4.1 with 80C max temp on RX 480. Couldn't see OSD in game for some reason but it's running 4x faster now.


----------



## lumpen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> The set of 2.1 volt rams seem to have been seriously undervolted. Alot of times when running 4 sticks of ram,they need to be over volted by .1 or .2 if being OC'd especially. U may also need to add a touch to the NB voltage.


No they weren't, as the 2.1v profile is for the CL4 timing, there is a CL5 profile with 1.8 volts (checked in Cpu-Z).
As for the NB do you mean another touch? It's already on 1.2 (1.1 is the standard). Btw the ram is not OC-ed but the CPU.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lumpen*
> 
> No they weren't, as the 2.1v profile is for the CL4 timing, there is a CL5 profile with 1.8 volts (checked in Cpu-Z).
> As for the NB do you mean another touch? It's already on 1.2 (1.1 is the standard). Btw the ram is not OC-ed but the CPU.


If you already bumped it 1,wait & see if the ram being @ 1.9 solves the issue.


----------



## lumpen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> If you already bumped it 1,wait & see if the ram being @ 1.9 solves the issue.


It helped a little, boot always successful and Aida failed only after 30 minutes instead of 5.
Now i've bumped the ram to 2.0 volts. If still fails then i go back to 1.9 and upping the NB voltage instead.


----------



## agentx007

@lumper NB 1,3-1,4V should do the trick. More RAM = more problems for IMC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> On the X5460 the CPU would be taxed to 100% nearly all the time and ram was always out. I just tested Fallout 4 and the CPU hovers around 40% at 5k.
> 
> Not to mention now it feels like 60fps and runs better than my X5650x2 rig on this game. It is smoother even on PCIe 1.0.


Will you ever stop with this Opteron ?


----------



## schuck6566

Processor: 1 GHz or faster processor or SoC (system on a chip). 64-bit versions of Windows 10 require a processor that supports CMPXCHG16b, PrefetchW, and LAHF/SAHF capabilities. LAHF and SAHF are part of Intel Virtualization Technology (Intel VT-x). For Xeon CPU's, VT-x was introduced with the Clovertown family. You can a list of Clovertown CPU's here:

http://ark.intel.com/products/codename/23349/Clovertown?q=clovertown

These CPU's launched starting in 2006 and any cpu (xeon or Core) that supports VT-x will support LAHF/SAHF; however, it is important to mention that not all Xeon or Core (1st gen, 2nd gen, 3rd gen, 4th gen) support VT-x
e5450=Supported instructions
Instruction set extensions Additional instructions
MMX CLFLUSH
SSE CMOV
SSE2 CMPXCHG16B
SSE3 CMPXCHG8B
SSSE3 FXSAVE/FXRSTORE
SSE4.1 MONITOR/MWAIT
SYSENTER/SYSEXIT

Integrated features and technologies
Major features Other features
On-chip Floating Point Unit 36-bit page-size extensions
64-bit / Intel 64 64-bit debug store
NX bit/XD-bit Advanced programmable interrupt controller
Intel Virtualization CPL qualified debug store
Enhanced SpeedStep Debug store
Debugging extensions
Digital Thermal Sensor capability
Direct Cache access
LAHF/SAHF support in 64-bit mode
Machine check architecture
Machine check exception
Memory-type range registers
Model-specific registers
Page attribute table
Page global extension
Page-size extensions (4MB pages)
Pending break enable
Perfmon and Debug capability
Physical address extensions
Self-snoop
Thermal monitor
Thermal monitor 2
Thermal monitor and software controlled clock facilities
Time stamp counter
Virtual 8086-mode enhancements
xTPR Update Control
ONLY thing I can't find supported is PrefetchW which wasn't available until the 4th gen.Broadwells,So I think the xeon's will slide by with the microcodes in the bios.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> The craziest thing about all this is I built and thoroughly tested near all the LGA771 Xeon's from slow to fast 3.16Ghz. On Fallout 4, it seems to much prefer the SSE 4a Opteron 1389.
> 
> On the X5460 the CPU would be taxed to 100% nearly all the time and ram was always out. I just tested Fallout 4 and the CPU hovers around 40% at 5k.
> 
> Not to mention now it feels like 60fps and runs better than my X5650x2 rig on this game. It is smoother even on PCIe 1.0.
> 
> This screenshot is on old drivers with GPU Max temp set to 67C limiting clocks. Now I'm on 17.4.1 with 80C max temp on RX 480. Couldn't see OSD in game for some reason but it's running 4x faster now.


LOL, dude, Make a thread like "Opteron ""Prime"" vs ""MegaMod""Xeon" post there and leave a link to your thread here. I Promise some of us will visit.







You may even get others who are more interested in the amd side visiting.


----------



## lumpen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lumpen*
> 
> It helped a little, boot always successful and Aida failed only after 30 minutes instead of 5.
> Now i've bumped the ram to 2.0 volts. If still fails then i go back to 1.9 and upping the NB voltage instead.


Fail after 22 minutes.
Rolled back to 1.9 volts for ram and upped the NB to 1.26. Fail after 11 minutes.
Then tried to undervolt the NB to 1.18. BSOD in one minute.
Tried 1.22 for the NB but instant fail in Aida. So the absolutely sweet spot for NB is 1.2.
Is it possible that the 2.0 volts were too high for ram and the sweet spot is somewhere between 1.9 and 2.0 or should i look elsewhere?
Starting to give up...


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lumpen*
> 
> Fail after 22 minutes.
> Rolled back to 1.9 volts for ram and upped the NB to 1.26. Fail after 11 minutes.
> Then tried to undervolt the NB to 1.18. BSOD in one minute.
> Starting to give up...


You keep upping 1 while lowering another. WHY? Up the ram to 2.0, AND the NB to 1.26.


----------



## lumpen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lumpen*
> 
> It helped a little, boot always successful and Aida failed only after 30 minutes instead of 5.
> Now i've bumped the ram to 2.0 volts. If still fails then i go back to 1.9 and upping the NB voltage instead.


Fali in 22 minutes.
Rolled back to 1.9 v ram and
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> You keep upping 1 while lowering another. WHY? Up the ram to 2.0, AND the NB to 1.26.


You were quicker than me editing the post







So yeah, because i got the spot for NB.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Processor: 1 GHz or faster processor or SoC (system on a chip). 64-bit versions of Windows 10 require a processor that supports CMPXCHG16b, PrefetchW, and LAHF/SAHF capabilities. LAHF and SAHF are part of Intel Virtualization Technology (Intel VT-x). For Xeon CPU's, VT-x was introduced with the Clovertown family.
> 
> ONLY thing I can't find supported is PrefetchW which wasn't available until the 4th gen.
> Broadwells,So I think the xeon's will slide by with the microcodes in the bios.


Windows 10 x64 requires simply a AM2 CPU (90nm rev. F core) or Presler based Pentium 4/Pentium D.
I know, because I checked








Did you checked your info for Xeon's ?

Proof :
FX-62 (ahh, the glory days of AMD) :

Source : LINK

Pentium XE 965 ("hot cookie") :

Source : LINK


----------



## Piskeante

i would call it : battle for budget, Xeon 771 mod vs Opteron.


----------



## chris89

**-=POLL : Anyone Wanna Chime In On A Title?=-**

This is funny because it's 1 Top Dog AM3 Opteron vs All Of The Many Big Dog LGA 771 Xeon's haha









_Schuck6566_ : *-=Opteron=--=Prime=- vs -=MegaMod=--=Xeon=-*

_Piskeante_ : *Battle For Budget -=Xeon 771 mod vs Opteron AM3=-*

_AgentX007_ : *-=Xeon > Opteron=-* *jokes*


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Can you please stop creating all of this off-topic?! Makes no sense at all bringing a complete different platform over [email protected], specially if it is AMD... You have loads of threads on AMD side and if not just create one...

In meanwhile I was able to decrease my Vcore and get my [email protected] with 1.28V.... Dont need to push it further for now...


----------



## iLikeBoobs

The same here, I'm @ 3,97 Ghz running 1.2875v, but struggling with ram!


----------



## iLikeBoobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> my E5450


Interesting, your CPU-Z shows
Name : Intel Xeon E5450
Specification : Intel Xeon CPU X5450

i have in both places written E5450


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Never realised that to be honest!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Windows 10 x64 requires simply a AM2 CPU (90nm rev. F core) or Presler based Pentium 4/Pentium D.
> I know, because I checked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you checked your info for Xeon's ?
> 
> Proof :
> FX-62 (ahh, the glory days of AMD) :
> 
> Source : LINK
> 
> Pentium XE 965 ("hot cookie") :
> 
> Source : LINK


Ok,answer to amd comment, the AMD64 cpu's Which are what alot of the cpu's in the am2 sockets are have support for (drumroll please...) Supported instructions
Instruction set extensions Additional instructions
MMX CLFLUSH
AMD extensions to MMX CMOV
3DNow! CMPXCHG16B
Extensions to 3DNow! CMPXCHG8B
SSE FXSAVE/FXRSTORE
SSE2 RDTSCP
SSE3 SYSCALL/SYSRET
SYSENTER/SYSEXIT
Major features Other features
On-chip Floating Point Unit 36-bit page-size extensions
64-bit / Intel 64 Advanced programmable interrupt controller
NX bit/XD-bit Debugging extensions
Secure Virtual Machine (Virtualization) Extended APIC space
PowerNow! / Cool'n'Quiet FXSAVE/FXRSTOR optimizations
Frequency ID control
Hardware thermal control
LAHF/SAHF support in 64-bit mode
LOCK MOV CR0 means MOV CR8
Machine check architecture
Machine check exception
Memory-type range registers
Model-specific registers
Page attribute table
Page global extension
Page-size extensions (4MB pages)
Physical address extensions
Software thermal control
THERMTRIP
Temperature sensor
Time stamp counter
Virtual 8086-mode enhancements
Voltage ID control
Note,AGAIN the only thing NOT shown as supported by the AMD cpu also is PrefetchW(It even has PAE )
As for your PentiumD, lol, Annnnndd? Did U miss my post a while back about my dell ? http://www.overclock.net/t/952543/how-long-will-we-775-brothers-stick-together/750#post_25382361
http://www.overclock.net/t/952543/how-long-will-we-775-brothers-stick-together/750#post_25405293 <--- Compaq upgrade from celeron to PentiumD to E4700 with Windows10 free upgrade 64bit.
For the record,I believe the requirements I quoted came from a post for windows 10 pro. Also,I've since found requirements as low as 1GHz,sse2,XD,&PAE along with upping ram to 2Gb for anniverary edition.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> Can you please stop creating all of this off-topic?! Makes no sense at all bringing a complete different platform over [email protected], specially if it is AMD... You have loads of threads on AMD side and if not just create one...
> 
> In meanwhile I was able to decrease my Vcore and get my [email protected] with 1.28V.... Dont need to push it further for now...


Sweet! Congrats.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> As for your PentiumD, lol, Annnnndd? Did U miss my post a while back about my dell ? http://www.overclock.net/t/952543/how-long-will-we-775-brothers-stick-together/750#post_25382361
> http://www.overclock.net/t/952543/how-long-will-we-775-brothers-stick-together/750#post_25405293 <--- Compaq upgrade from celeron to PentiumD to E4700 with Windows10 free upgrade 64bit.
> For the record,I believe the requirements I quoted came from a post for windows 10 pro. Also,I've since found requirements as low as 1GHz,sse2,XD,&PAE along with upping ram to 2Gb for anniverary edition.


I wanted to point out that Xeon Clovertown wasn't first CPU to support VT-x since my Pentium 965 already has it (CPU-z)







and yes, I did missed Your post on Pentium D update you did - but "so what ?".

As for new "minimum requirements" :
1) There are no 1GHz CPU's with SSE2 only support (even Atoms don't go that low and low power stuff that does has SSE3+ at least, ARM - of course - can't support SSE).
2) SSE2 by itself is also false, since there is no way to find out if it's true.
There are no "XD capable" PAE only CPU's, without at least SSE3 instruction set support (Prescott).
I think SSE2 requirement is used out of convienience (ie. compiler used), and not hardware that is/was actually available.

Basicly : Guys who decided on them don't know what the world looks like (the PC hardware one).


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> I wanted to point out that Xeon Clovertown wasn't first CPU to support VT-x since my Pentium 965 already has it (CPU-z)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, I did missed Your post on Pentium D update you did - but "so what ?".
> 
> As for new "minimum requirements" :
> 1) There are no 1GHz CPU's with SSE2 only support (even Atoms don't go that low and low power stuff that does has SSE3+ at least, ARM - of course - can't support SSE).
> 2) SSE2 by itself is also false, since there is no way to find out if it's true.
> There are no "XD capable" PAE only CPU's, without at least SSE3 instruction set support (Prescott).
> I think SSE2 requirement is used out of convienience (ie. compiler used), and not hardware that is/was actually available.
> 
> Basicly : Guys who decided on them don't know what the world looks like (the PC hardware one).


Minimums.... As in @ least sse2 (sse1,sse2,...GEt IT??) Yes,there are earlier xeon's.The cloverton's were a mistake. for better info, here's a fair listing.https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Xeon_microprocessors#.22Irwindale.22_.2890_nm.29
Granted,1GHz nowadays have newer instructions,such as the AMD C-50 that's in a notebook I have running Windows10 home 64bit. LOL, But you can see WHY they had to put the 1GHz limit? As for PAE & SSE2, those 2 requirements keep the AthlonXP cpu's from being used again. LOL, lots of people still use them for emulators and DOS boxes for old gaming. (some flavors of linux are designed for those lower specs.) http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bobcat/AMD-C%20Series%20C-50%20-%20CMC50AFPB22GT.html
Now,I've said MORE then enough on this subject. Who needs help with a mod???


----------



## agentx007

"Minimum" means you can run it on SSE2 CPU, that supports other features.
Problem is, there are no SSE2 only CPU's to check if that's true.
If that's the case, how can they know if it will run on procesors that *doesn't exist* (SSE2 + PAE + XD-bit + CMPXCHG16B + ) ?
Having SSE2 as requirement when only SSE3+ capable CPU's are on market that support other required instructions... what's the point of that ?
I think they should simply go for SSE3 limit and be done with it, because the easier to explain XD-bit requirement "kills" both Athlon XP and early Pentium 4's (Willamette/Northwood, both P4's have SSE2 support by the way).

Yes, I see that C-50 and I feel sorry for you, but that's why I think they should go for at least 1,4GHz for minimum CPU clock speed.

In short : Minimum spec M$ cooked up is confusing and that's why I hate it so much.
I hope you understand, EOT.


----------



## db2x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schlule*
> 
> Well, I posted a week or two ago requesting help getting microcode for my Xeon inserted into a Lenovo ThinkCentre M57 BIOS. Got some very helpful pointers and I'm happy to report I've finally gotten it working, and figured I might as well share how. I was originally going to give up and just deal with the missing functionality, but I discovered Windows 8.1 refused to boot with it in its current state and decided to try again.
> 
> First of all, I recommend that anyone doing this with a ThinkCentre avoid using the Phoenix BIOS editor. I don't know why, but my M57 didn't like it at all (even though all I changed was the microcode, and no errors/warnings were reported in the build log). It flashed OK but no matter what it would freeze at boot displaying "INTEL (r)Q33/Q35/G33 PCI Accelerated SVGA BIOS, DECOMPILATION OR DISASSEMBLY PROHIBITED". The standard Phoenix BIOS recovery tutorials did not work (Win+B had no effect), but thankfully Lenovo published official instructions for recovering the BIOS of a ThinkCentre and that got things working again for me: http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/research/hints-or-tips/detail.page?&LegacyDocID=MIGR-45385
> 
> What _did_ work was simply using a hex editor on the official BIOS and overwriting the microcode for another (unnecessary) CPU that was the exact same size. It was a simple matter of using intelmicrocodelist.exe to determine the offset/size of the donor/destination microcode and copy/pasting appropriately (in overwrite mode). Flashed it using phlash16.exe and, to my disbelief, it worked!
> 
> Now Windows 8.1 is running fine, and I have all the previously missing functionality (like VT-x) enabled. There's probably a better way of doing what I did, but I'm just glad I got it working at all without bricking my motherboard.
> 
> Attached is the modified BIOS I used, figured I might as well include it.
> 
> image2R.zip 750k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT May 2015:
> I've noticed a few people may have gotten confused by my CPU-Z screenshot and thought I was running an E5420. The real CPU is listed lower under "Specification" as an X3323.
> 
> *No microcode will be able to make the 5xxx series Xeons work on the M57.*
> The M57 is the Intel Q35 chipset, and according to this compatibility chart only the 3xxx series Xeons work: http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/2/#motherboard-compatibility
> 
> ---
> 
> 2nd EDIT Jan 2016:
> A couple people contacted me wondering which version of phlash16 and what parameters I used, and unfortunately at the time I couldn't recall (while I was messing with this, I used both Lenovo's and a generic phlash16 executable). I recently had to go through this again and I found it will ONLY work with the non-Lenovo version, which you can find here. As for parameters, as long as your phlash16 is new enough (I found some older version refused to accept /FORCE as a parameter) these should work fine: /MODE=3 /R=3 /S /X /FORCE /Z /EXIT
> 
> Note that using the non-Lenovo phlash16 erases your model number, serial number, and UUID... I ran into that last time as well and, of course, I can't remember exactly how I fixed it. I know I used the parameters in phlash16 to set the model and serial, and regenerate the UUID, but that just isn't working for me now so there must be something more to it that I figured out by accident the first time. In any case the UUID/model/serial aren't that important and I'll probably just use it as is.


Thanks. guy your M57 Q35 bios mod is great work on my 6068 type mobo.
-I Flash using usb dos phlash16.exe
here for the proof....my X3363


----------



## chris89

So I just built up this EVGA 790i Ultra SLI system with 8gb ram 2 different pairs of 1600 2gb module ram and e5450 on Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro.

Booted up to bios at first but would freeze in the bios? Like set time and then move on and sudden freeze... Restart go back in and again a freeze... now long continuous beep upon start... Looking over the boot codes but this is like a fresh build, no overclocking or anything.

Thanks


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> So I just built up this EVGA 790i Ultra SLI system with 8gb ram 2 different pairs of 1600 2gb module ram and e5450 on Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro.
> 
> Booted up to bios at first but would freeze in the bios? Like set time and then move on and sudden freeze... Restart go back in and again a freeze... now long continuous beep upon start... Looking over the boot codes but this is like a fresh build, no overclocking or anything.
> 
> Thanks


Check motherboard compatibility with those ram sticks... 790i can be very picky...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chris89

C1 code here on 790i long continuous beep and no post... I think it's the Winbond chip, what is that thing anyway and model? Wires bridge... need good microscope to be for sure but I think they bridged possibly...

*update* clean memory slots with toothbrush and goof off, working again. Have to fiddle with module configuration though for it work. Start off 1 module slot 1 then proceed 1 module at a time.

Now on 4x modules I can't seem to boot at 3.5Ghz on E5450. It freezes. I added more voltage but still was unable to boot. It dislikes without vdroop voltage, so I stick with vdroop voltage.

Maybe it needs 2x modules max for overclocks? I had FSB at unlinked for 1556 (389 x 9) and DDR3-1000. Tried a lot of things. Maybe it's the 4x modules causing issues?

Now I found 1.200v is fine for stock and it indirectly lowered the Northbridge/ Southbridge temperatures.

Any advice would be helpful for 3.5Ghz (1556Mhz FSB). As for CPU vCore, CPU FSB voltage, PLL, memory, SPP, MCP, etc?


----------



## Piskeante

ddr3 775 mobos are very tricky. I recently discovered that my Asus P5QC refuses to run the divider i use in bios. if strap is 400, it will not appy the bios divider for 900 ish ddr3. At 1200 divider it won't boot, and in 1359mhz it will apply 3:5 fsb:dram so 755x2 1510ddr3 speed.

i would not run that mobo with more than 2 modules of ddr3. the CPU is not pulling you back . It's just the memory controller, as in any other 775 motherboard.

downclock as much as possible your ram speed, and go for it. PLL should be like 1,56-1,58, fsb at that low i would say 1,2v should do the trick, but try 1,3 to be sure. memory just stock, NB, RAM, SB and Pcie auto.

I remember that board was very tricky. One friend of mine had it, and it was really difficult to get it run with ddr3. Maybe you can try ddr2


----------



## chris89

Well I found that the only adjust needed for e5450 to 3.267Ghz needs only CPU FSB 1.175v to boot all others default 1st settings. Ram 1.5v.

I also noticed no performance decrease with HT to MCP multi from x1 to x5, and x1 is needed for overclocking.

For 3.3Ghz needs 1.65v Memory, will not put up with anything less. Also 1.175v CPU FSB is fine, only 1.25v vCore for e5450. I notice a near 50% increase in memory bandwidth from DDR3-968 I believe to DDR3-1467 on 8-8-8-20-2T 1.65v.

So I'm up to 3.3Ghz on 4 modules of 2GB 1600Mhz. Would not put up with 3.4Ghz no matter nearly anything I threw at it... Code C1 board. I could maybe boot with 2 modules though, never tested it. I once saw 30,000 points CPU Queen but can't remember settings... It wasn't stable system wise but took on tests fine... It's not the load that causes instability it's the basic things like restarting of all things... It often C1 codes memory upon restart and resets BIOS.

Most interesting of all this is The Opteron 1389 is outperforming the E5450 with DDR3-1467 on DDR2-800. The Opteron does over 10 1/2 GB/s on DDR2-800 and just about 375GB/s L1. The Xeon E5450 does 408GB/s L1 at 3.3Ghz but only 7-8 1/2 GB/s memory on DDR3-1467. At DDR3-968 or so is just 6 1/2 GB/s memory. So DDR3 helps the Xeon a lot just not as fast as the Opteron on DDR2-800.

Anyway this 790i E5450 system is running fine at 3.3Ghz DDR3-1467 for my friend. Everything seems to be doing great. It's 10% faster than stock E5450, but L1 goes up by just as much basically. From 370GB/s to 408GB/s from 3Ghz to 3.3Ghz. The Opteron does 370GB/s L1 and 10 1/2 GB/s stock at 2.9Ghz. So it's by no means any slower at all than any of these LGA 771 Xeon's.


----------



## chris89

*update* it crashed on intelburntest... Need to up all voltages 1 notch... Now I'm on vCore 1.275v i think haha, CPU FSB 1.175v, memory 1.65v, SPP, MCP up 1 notch like 1.37v/ 1.55v, and left CPU PLL 1.5v minimum... Seems it will pass 128 thread 10 tests Intelburntest now.

*update* System was found to be unstable haha.. more voltages.. i won't update about it anymore haha *headache*







update #2 haha PS - it was stable just ran out of ram on Win7 mini max 2gb so whatever its all good.


----------



## agentx007

Have you tried 2T command rate ?


----------



## chris89

I dialed it back to stock 3Ghz... too many issues. Now at 1600mhz ram 9-9-9-24-2t-7.8ns 2.00v of all things?!? I could try 1.65v but have not tried it.

Now on AIDA64 I see a sensor on the Winbond hovering around 90-92C... any word on this? I think it's an error. That was the issue before is this chip.

Thanks


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> *update* it crashed on intelburntest... Need to up all voltages 1 notch... Now I'm on vCore 1.275v i think haha, CPU FSB 1.175v, memory 1.65v, SPP, MCP up 1 notch like 1.37v/ 1.55v, and left CPU PLL 1.5v minimum... Seems it will pass 128 thread 10 tests Intelburntest now.
> 
> *update* System was found to be unstable haha.. more voltages.. i won't update about it anymore haha *headache*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update #2 haha PS - it was stable just ran out of ram on Win7 mini max 2gb so whatever its all good.


DUDE! 1.65 voltage ram is the minimum that really runs stable on the 790i chipset. Soooo,posting about how it crashed with lower voltages and the amd was just as stable is starting to get trollish.







All the info for that board & recomended memory is mostly available throughout Laithan's thread. Most people end up needing @ least 1.8v when using 4 sticks with those chipsets,unless they have the 2.0v ram.


----------



## chris89

Right on. It's working fine. There is a sensor on the Winbond reporting from AIDA 90-92C. I think it's incorrect?

I could get the system stable at 3.3Ghz and pass Intelburntest, yet would reset bios after restart and such stuff. I even turned up the voltages and it didn't fix it. I apologize for the perceived trolling. I'm only just sort-of reviewing them both. Since no one ever owned an Opteron 1389 and never ever received not one bit of publicity. It's a rare Gem not many are aware of.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Right on. It's working fine. There is a sensor on the Winbond reporting from AIDA 90-92C. I think it's incorrect?
> 
> I could get the system stable at 3.3Ghz and pass Intelburntest, yet would reset bios after restart and such stuff. I even turned up the voltages and it didn't fix it. I apologize for the perceived trolling. I'm only just sort-of reviewing them both. Since no one ever owned an Opteron 1389 and never ever received not one bit of publicity. It's a rare Gem not many are aware of.


That's what this ENTIRE section here is for... --> http://www.overclock.net/f/9/amd


----------



## Piskeante

Finally, after 10 days of testing stability through daily use, i went from 4,2ghz ,135650v to 4,3ghz, 1,40650v. 3 days now.

It passes Lynx 20x2 passes (with high temps though, 25ºC ambient room, almost all the time over 85ºC even with 120mm AIO), but it fails Prime95. one of the cores gives error. IBT needs more voltage to pass, since IBT shows inestability result (not BSOD) begining the 8th test. It will pass it at 1,41250v (but i don't want to go over Lynx voltage).
It was weird, because as it was passing Lynx, the Temps were almost always over 85ºC but the CPU was not thermalthrottling. If Tjmax is 85ºC I assumed that going over that would get thermal throttling, but indeed that did not happen. Any comment about this??

I've been reading about Lynx for hours, and the typical comment is: Lynx and IBT stable, Prime95 fails.

Any tip about this issue?? summer is coming, and here in Spain, almost by the sea, we can get as high as 40ºC in the road, so i should go down on the vcore if i want to keep the AIO in the lowest performance setting for low noise. I did not get any BSOD going for 1,38750v on the vcore.

And "bonus".

see this pictures:

https://i.imgur.com/OZxwG6W.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/5MVg8BI.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/akfLgwK.jpg

they say this was rock solid: http://valid.canardpc.com/p0xa5t

watch this: http://valid.canardpc.com/k2qmie

This pics are from a Spanish forum. I don't think those CPU's are stable at all at those vcores. What do you think??


----------



## CrazyMonkey

It can be... I was able to get mine at 4.1Ghz at 1.31V but had no RAM to follow it...


----------



## Tnlgg

My new Evga psu has arrived!

Did some tests with my cpu @ 4.71GHz

I get 508 cb in Cinebench if i turn off all programs running like core temp,msi afterburner & so on.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> My new Evga psu has arrived!
> 
> Did some tests with my cpu @ 4.71GHz


in all honesty, i did publish some other staff in my previous post, making the point that publishing just numbers, without those being stable or viable as 24/7 rig, is just a bit nonsense. I mean, i can go around 4,7ghz on my xeon at almost 1,5v ish and publish some small test like CPU-Z bench, superPi, CPU Queen or even i can manage to pass a Cinebench R15 (if lucky), but what's the point of that, if at any moment i can get a BSOD??

this is an example of what i'm talking about: http://valid.canardpc.com/7l7zrn do you really think this CPU can pass IBT, Lynx or Prime? no!!!. that CPU is not stable, at all.

Is overclocking for us (not applied for professionals) only getting the max CPU speed possible even if that implies not being stable, nearly at all ?? i don't think so.

I mean....it would be nice, imo, if anybody who posts just adds the real info, like: This is my rig, it's for showing off purposes , it's not stable at the settings shown, take this info as with a bit of salt.

I can pass as many Cinebench R15 as you want on my X5460 at 4,3ghz 1,38750, or maybe even less voltage. I can be browsing, watching a youtube video, listening to music and running Cinebench R15 all together and still pass it without a problem, i have screenshots. But to be stable in Lynx, i need to go to 1.40650 and preferably 1,41250 to pass the test (IBT will eventually fail, Lynx goes nice, and prime definitely fails), because other than that vcore is just a BSOD.
Moreover, i can pass as many R15 bench on my X5460 at 4.3ghz with the AIO in the lowest performance setting as you want, not going over 65ºC, but in lynx or prime or IBT i will need full performance of the AIO, side panel off, and i will still go well over max Tjmax.
I don't get the point, honestly, of posting images of non stable rigs, unless you say that that is not stable.

Don't get me wrong please. What i'm trying to say, is that if you , or me, or anybody posts results, there is a big probability that people will take for granted that every X5470 is 24/7 stable at 4,7ghz with bareable temps, Or that you can get an X5460 and go up to 4,7ghz rock solid. That's not true, and i think we should be very serious on this matter.

it would be very easy for me to post just some manipulated results of my X5460 going at 4,6ghz just showing CPU-Z. But i don't think i am doing any favour to this post, no matter the reason which you though to do that.

i have no problem in seeing screenshots of high numbers in oced xeons , as far as you explain exactly what we see. Because if we dont, we just get a very bad perception of this.

And to begin with, i apply exactly what i've said to myself


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> in all honesty, i did publish some other staff in my previous post, making the point that publishing just numbers, without those being stable or viable as 24/7 rig, is just a bit nonsense. I mean, i can go around 4,7ghz on my xeon at almost 1,5v ish and publish some small test like CPU-Z bench, superPi, CPU Queen or even i can manage to pass a Cinebench R15 (if lucky), but what's the point of that, if at any moment i can get a BSOD??
> 
> this is an example of what i'm talking about: http://valid.canardpc.com/7l7zrn do you really think this CPU can pass IBT, Lynx or Prime? no!!!. that CPU is not stable, at all.
> 
> Is overclocking for us (not applied for professionals) only getting the max CPU speed possible even if that implies not being stable, nearly at all ?? i don't think so.
> 
> I mean....it would be nice, imo, if anybody who posts just adds the real info, like: This is my rig, it's for showing off purposes , it's not stable at the settings shown, take this info as with a bit of salt.
> 
> I can pass as many Cinebench R15 as you want on my X5460 at 4,3ghz 1,38750, or maybe even less voltage. I can be browsing, watching a youtube video, listening to music and running Cinebench R15 all together and still pass it without a problem, i have screenshots. But to be stable in Lynx, i need to go to 1.40650 and preferably 1,41250 to pass the test (IBT will eventually fail, Lynx goes nice, and prime definitely fails), because other than that vcore is just a BSOD.
> Moreover, i can pass as many R15 bench on my X5460 at 4.3ghz with the AIO in the lowest performance setting as you want, not going over 65ºC, but in lynx or prime or IBT i will need full performance of the AIO, side panel off, and i will still go well over max Tjmax.
> I don't get the point, honestly, of posting images of non stable rigs, unless you say that that is not stable.
> 
> Don't get me wrong please. What i'm trying to say, is that if you , or me, or anybody posts results, there is a big probability that people will take for granted that every X5470 is 24/7 stable at 4,7ghz with bareable temps, Or that you can get an X5460 and go up to 4,7ghz rock solid. That's not true, and i think we should be very serious on this matter.
> 
> it would be very easy for me to post just some manipulated results of my X5460 going at 4,6ghz just showing CPU-Z. But i don't think i am doing any favour to this post, no matter the reason which you though to do that.
> 
> i have no problem in seeing screenshots of high numbers in oced xeons , as far as you explain exactly what we see. Because if we dont, we just get a very bad perception of this.
> 
> And to begin with, i apply exactly what i've said to myself


I did not say its stable,i just tested my new psu.


----------



## mouacyk

A disclaimer would be helpful. I was also mislead by seeing various X5470 being shown at 4.6GHz+ but to my dismay, I could barely do prime95 at 4.44GHz under a custom water loop. There are really two kinds of overclockers -- those who care and those don't.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> I did not say its stable,i just tested my new psu.


You can test your CPU as much as you want, with new or old PSU, but it would be nice if we all posted images saying "this is, or this is not stable".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> A disclaimer would be helpful. I was also mislead by seeing various X5470 being shown at 4.6GHz+ but to my dismay, I could barely do prime95 at 4.44GHz under a custom water loop. There are really two kinds of overclockers -- those who care and those don't.


That was exactly my point. I've been reading 196 pages of the Spanish forum talking about this Xeon mod, and much of the info there is bull****, since almost no one says if their actual rig is stable. They just say enormous amounts of speed, with no stability.

It's very easy. You want to post an X5470 at 5ghz? well, let's rock that!! but in the end say: hey mates, this was not stable in any way, i was just playing around. Because if you don't say it, you may be telling people info that is not real.

Btw, i don't think an X5460 will go stable at over 4,4ghz (stable means IBT, Lynx and prime95 , all or at least one of them). If you won the lottery, maybe 4,5ghz stable would be a great chip.

As for X5470, i think 4,7ghz stable is a lottery win, since nearly all stable x5470 i've seen where just over 4,5ghz stable. Not seen any over that.

Tnlgg has a very good chip. Would you please tell us which is your best stable result? i would thank you a lot to do that effort. your vid is 1,2375 so i think your chip can be stable at 4,6ghz at like.....1,45v ish.

Hope you do it mate.


----------



## schuck6566

In response to several post above this. Yes,stating "beta setting" or something similar would be nice. BUT! We have a problem when we say "Stable @ 243.8GHz with .003v" for example because there are Sooo many definitions of STABLE! (the above clock was sarcasm for those who missed it...) Do we use IBT to say it's stable?Prime95? OCCT? RealWorld performance of the computer?(It plays all my games,does all my video encoding AND browses the web without crashing..) 1 persons stable is anothers just getting started. All we can do @ this stage is take a majority of clocks,figure what they tested @ and try to improve. 1 friend doesn't use Prime95 because he says it's a torture test,and NOT likely to be what you'd encounter in real usage. I can see his point somewhat,how often are we using 100% of our cpu for more than 3 hours straight? (Most of my Prime95 core failures happen AFTER 3 hours run time) That's why I figure if I get @ least 3 hours of Prime95 blend running time then it's stable for me. I like CinebenchR15 because it lets me ck the cpu AND the graphics combined,which is my main thing. (I'm NOT doing music,ect.Just basicly gaming and internet.) And believe it or not,the various video test are also a nice way to test because they also contain test for the cpu alone. (3dmark for example) If it crashes or performs lower with a new OC,U know there's a problem U need to address. Meanwhile,it doesn't do us any good to jump on other members who are posting figures(I remember he WAS stable @ lower clock,and blew the psu when he was going for a higher OC)they are happy about. LOL, Some of the Early adopters of this mod believed you wouldn't be able to get past 3.4-3.6 without going past the 1.35v and be stable. many have proven that wrong. So,let's all just enjoy our mods,and work for what gives EACH of us the best comp performance experiance.








Edit: If the above mentioned program Lynx is actually LinX then you can ALSO run the Lin Pac option in OCCT which makes THAT just about as effective a test.


----------



## mouacyk




----------



## CrazyMonkey

There's 2 kinds of Overclockers...

The ones who only care about rock solid overclocks for 24/7 usage, and the ones that want to take their CPU's to the limit!!!

That being said, well done @Tnlgg, that is a respectful overclock!


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> In response to several post above this. Yes,stating "beta setting" or something similar would be nice. BUT! We have a problem when we say "Stable @ 243.8GHz with .003v" for example because there are Sooo many definitions of STABLE! (the above clock was sarcasm for those who missed it...) Do we use IBT to say it's stable?Prime95? OCCT? RealWorld performance of the computer?(It plays all my games,does all my video encoding AND browses the web without crashing..) 1 persons stable is anothers just getting started. All we can do @ this stage is take a majority of clocks,figure what they tested @ and try to improve. 1 friend doesn't use Prime95 because he says it's a torture test,and NOT likely to be what you'd encounter in real usage. I can see his point somewhat,how often are we using 100% of our cpu for more than 3 hours straight? (Most of my Prime95 core failures happen AFTER 3 hours run time) That's why I figure if I get @ least 3 hours of Prime95 blend running time then it's stable for me. I like CinebenchR15 because it lets me ck the cpu AND the graphics combined,which is my main thing. (I'm NOT doing music,ect.Just basicly gaming and internet.) And believe it or not,the various video test are also a nice way to test because they also contain test for the cpu alone. (3dmark for example) If it crashes or performs lower with a new OC,U know there's a problem U need to address. Meanwhile,it doesn't do us any good to jump on other members who are posting figures(I remember he WAS stable @ lower clock,and blew the psu when he was going for a higher OC)they are happy about. LOL, Some of the Early adopters of this mod believed you wouldn't be able to get past 3.4-3.6 without going past the 1.35v and be stable. many have proven that wrong. So,let's all just enjoy our mods,and work for what gives EACH of us the best comp performance experiance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: If the above mentioned program Lynx is actually LinX then you can ALSO run the Lin Pac option in OCCT which makes THAT just about as effective a test.


Yes Prime95/IBT/OCCT is torture,if it runs all the benchmarks & games(cpu intensive)then its stable,no need to torture it for 24/48h.

I did prime95 test for 24h+ with my Q9550 years ago.

Now i try to get my X5470 @ 4.7GHz run all the games & benchmarks,so far it passes Metro LL benchmark,GTA 5 benchmark,Cinebench R15,Fire Strike,BF 4 & so on,will need to test one last game & thats BF 1.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> In response to several post above this. Yes,stating "beta setting" or something similar would be nice. BUT! We have a problem when we say "Stable @ 243.8GHz with .003v" for example because there are Sooo many definitions of STABLE! (the above clock was sarcasm for those who missed it...) Do we use IBT to say it's stable?Prime95? OCCT? RealWorld performance of the computer?(It plays all my games,does all my video encoding AND browses the web without crashing..) 1 persons stable is anothers just getting started. All we can do @ this stage is take a majority of clocks,figure what they tested @ and try to improve. 1 friend doesn't use Prime95 because he says it's a torture test,and NOT likely to be what you'd encounter in real usage. I can see his point somewhat,how often are we using 100% of our cpu for more than 3 hours straight? (Most of my Prime95 core failures happen AFTER 3 hours run time) That's why I figure if I get @ least 3 hours of Prime95 blend running time then it's stable for me. I like CinebenchR15 because it lets me ck the cpu AND the graphics combined,which is my main thing. (I'm NOT doing music,ect.Just basicly gaming and internet.) And believe it or not,the various video test are also a nice way to test because they also contain test for the cpu alone. (3dmark for example) If it crashes or performs lower with a new OC,U know there's a problem U need to address. Meanwhile,it doesn't do us any good to jump on other members who are posting figures(I remember he WAS stable @ lower clock,and blew the psu when he was going for a higher OC)they are happy about. LOL, Some of the Early adopters of this mod believed you wouldn't be able to get past 3.4-3.6 without going past the 1.35v and be stable. many have proven that wrong. So,let's all just enjoy our mods,and work for what gives EACH of us the best comp performance experiance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: If the above mentioned program Lynx is actually LinX then you can ALSO run the Lin Pac option in OCCT which makes THAT just about as effective a test.


I do aggree, that's why i did not say any state about what is for me stable. I just said we can take linx, prime95 or IBT all or just one of them as a reference. Because in fact, there is not a single overclocked cpu that can be said to be 100% stable. Many people have many issues running different synthetic test. I can pass Linx but cannot pass Prime95. And IBT fails in the 9th test randomly, sometimes pass sometimes fails, but that can be solved easily by adding 0,00650v to the vcore (happened before while scaling).

In fact, when the IBT test fails, it tells you that that doesn't mean you are not stable in the vast majority of other test. But, anyway, i just wanted to point out that some kind of real info about the oc is necessary and desirable , because it gives us info about what to expect of a CPU if we were to buy another one or get the first one.


see this picture??

while i'm writing this, i am using the exact same vcore as i used to pass linx at 4,3ghz, and i can pass as many Cinebench R15 as you want at 1,41250v at 4,4ghz, but that doesn't mean i have a stable cpu. In fact, if i try 4,4ghz at 1,41250 (which is what i used to pass cinebench at 4,4ghz), i will get a bsod, no matter if i try prime, linx or ibt, i will fail. Cinebench at 4,4ghz does not even pull more than 1,416v from the core, while linx pulled 1,432v at 4,3ghz. Cinebench cannot be a rule of the thumb.

*Does this mean that if i manage to play games, browse the web, watch films or see 4k youtube videos, am i stable while i know exactly i will fail any synthetic test??? NO!!. And that's my point. There is not a single argument to say that if you can do what you normally do that's stable. This doesn't work like this. Or at least, i do not aggree with that statement. Because if that was right, i can be stable at 4,5ghz, and that's not true, not even not having bsod.*

If you have your CPU at 4,7ghz and for you it's perfectly fine, it does what you need and you do have no problems at all, i have no problem in that. But, i think it's fair for others to say:

"For me it's fine, but this CPU will not pass any synthetic test". Problem addressed!! At this point, him telling me this, i know that a fairly good X5470 with a vid of 1.2375v is not stable at 4,7ghz running stress tests.

That's what it's about all this, isn't it??

And i'm sure that Tnlgg considered my comment not offensive, and if it was, i apologize sincerely, that was not my intention.


----------



## iLikeBoobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> will need to test one last game & thats BF 1.


Hi, if u can get these, try Quantum Break and Deus Ex Mankind Divided, MAFIA 3, i think these are the real challenge! BF1 is not a cpu hungry game at all...

my E5450 @ 4Ghz vs 8GB DRR2 1066Mhz and R9 280X 3GB
runs:
Quantum Break (maxed out settings) aprox 10-15FPS








Deus EX the same...









Its strange, I can test/play any game for many hours and all's ok, but if i run prime BLEND, few minutes and a core stops..









so i have two settings 1> 3,8Ghz perfectly stable for 24/7 use and 2> 4Ghz (@1.29Vcore, that's max i can go with air cooling CNP9700, otherwise pc shuts down when running IBT 10tests or prime Small FFT longer times) for gaming, i will say stable and not stable in the same time..


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLikeBoobs*
> 
> Hi, if u can get these, try Quantum Break and Deus Ex Mankind Divided, MAFIA 3, i think these are the real challenge! BF1 is not a cpu hungry game at all...
> 
> my E5450 @ 4Ghz vs 8GB DRR2 1066Mhz and R9 280X 3GB
> runs:
> Quantum Break (maxed out settings) aprox 10-15FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deus EX the same...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its strange, I can test/play any game for many hours and all's ok, but if i run prime BLEND, few minutes and a core stops..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i have two settings 1> 3,8Ghz perfectly stable for 24/7 use and 2> 4Ghz (@1.29Vcore, that's max i can go with air cooling CNP9700, otherwise pc shuts down when running IBT 10tests or prime Small FFT longer times) for gaming, i will say stable and not stable in the same time..


well, the most demanding game is any of the triple A you can buy at the lowest resolution. BF1 is a well known CPU intensive game. if you play at 1080p with full settings, you may get more a GPU bottleneck rather than CPU bottleneck. The same goes for 1440p and 4k resolutions. The more resolution you use, the more GPU bottleneck you get.

That was the trick that AMD used for Ryzen launch, since BF1 was shown only in 4k, where there is a massive GPU bottleneck to say that Ryzen 7 and 6900K were almost the same performance. Once every youtuber got those samples and used 1080P, they saw that in fact Ryzen could not compete with i7 7700K in games where GHz and IPC were more important than cores.

BF1 is a rather different game, since it uses as many cores as you have. Mafia III for me is a very CPU intensive game, but for me, the most intensive CPU game i've ever tested is, by a large margin Assassins Creed, specially the last 2 ones. i have Assassins Creed Unity, and almost all the time CPU is at 100% load (even playing at 4,2ghz).

i would try that one also if you have it


----------



## Tnlgg

I would run Prime95,IBT if i could,but its not working even on stock clocks for some reason.

I have no BSODs at 4.7GHz,so ill play BF1 at max settings,singleplayer,dont play mp.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> I would run Prime95,IBT if i could,but its not working even on stock clocks for some reason.
> 
> I have no BSODs at 4.7GHz,so ill play BF1 at max settings,singleplayer,dont play mp.


have you tried Prime95 with small FFt's test?? That tests uses almost no Ram at all, but CPU power. So if it fails, that means cpu needs ,almost for sure, more vcore. It's a way of discarding ram related problems. Prime95 blend is a very exigent stresstest that it's difficult to pass


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> have you tried Prime95 with small FFt's test?? That tests uses almost no Ram at all, but CPU power. So if it fails, that means cpu needs ,almost for sure, more vcore. It's a way of discarding ram related problems. Prime95 blend is a very exigent stresstest that it's difficult to pass


Set my X5470 to 4GHz 1.24v & runned IBT 10 passes,all fine with max temp at 55c.

Temps are the problem here,ibt produces too much heat,no game will ever do that.


----------



## Tnlgg

It passes IBT with vcore at default voltage of 1.23v!

Max temp at 54c.

So there is no point to have it on stock clocks of 3.33GHz if it can be stable with no extra voltage @ 4GHz. & maybe even above.

Now ill go up by 200MHz & test with IBT,dont want to go above 80c.

Strange how it failed even at stock clocks with my old now dead psu & runs fine with my new psu.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> It passes IBT with vcore at default voltage of 1.23v!
> 
> Max temp at 54c.
> 
> So there is no point to have it on stock clocks of 3.33GHz if it can be stable with no extra voltage @ 4GHz. & maybe even above.
> 
> Now ill go up by 200MHz & test with IBT,dont want to go above 80c.
> 
> Strange how it failed even at stock clocks with my old now dead psu & runs fine with my new psu.


The old psu could have been throwing voltage spikes/drops that were making it fail.


----------



## lumpen

Status update:
i've tried literally everything. Some values guaranteed a longer stress test (1+ hours) but in most cases it was seemingly random if it fails in 5 minutes or 2 hours.
And there was one thing left: the FSB strap frequency. I've changd it from 400 to 333 and WOW! It was my last move as the ram is 801 mhz this way instead of 800 so i thought this is the least standard. Everything works even if all setting is on auto. And looks like auto is best so Asus did a good job with that "easy overclocking" thing.
With LLC enabled i can even undervolt the CPU with this overclock.
Now it's under extensive testing but 1.26 volts looks stable so far. When i can confirm the best values i'll report back.


----------



## Piskeante

i managed to pass cinebench at 4,5ghz this morning. Have played some games, no issues. 500 points in Cinebench R15.



*Disclaimer: this CPU will not pass ANY stresstest at this settings (nor IBT, nor Prime95 , nor Linx), but it's stable in windows by now.


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> i managed to pass cinebench at 4,5ghz this morning. Have played some games, no issues. 500 points in Cinebench R15.
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer: this CPU will not pass ANY stresstest at this settings (nor IBT, nor Prime95 , nor Linx), but it's stable in windows by now.


Nice.

I can pass IBT up to 4.5GHz,everything above is not possible due to the high temps.

I can play the same games without any BSODs at 4.5GHz(IBT stable) & at 4.7GHz(cant run IBT due to the high temps),so at 4.7GHz its not unstable,just cant be tested with my cooling solution.

If the temps would be under 80c i could test.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> I can pass IBT up to 4.5GHz,everything above is not possible due to the high temps.
> 
> I can play the same games without any BSODs at 4.5GHz(IBT stable) & at 4.7GHz(cant run IBT due to the high temps),so at 4.7GHz its not unstable,just cant be tested with my cooling solution.
> 
> If the temps would be under 80c i could test.


i did try 4,7ghz 1,45v on Bios, BSOD not entering windows (so i would need more vcore)
also Tried 4,6ghz 1,45v on Bios, BSOD not entering windows (so more vcore if you want to)
Tried 4,5 ghz 1,45v PC shut down after starting Linx. The same for IBT (temps related issue)
Tried 4,4ghz 1,45v PC shut down after starting Linx. The same for IBT (temps related issue)

Tried 4,4ghz 1,43250v. IBT fails after the 4th pass( NO BSOD, inestability caution alert). Tried a bit more vcore. got shut down.
i don't think i can test 4,4ghz right now in summer, since today we had almost 32ºC.

so i think i'll go for a 4,4ghz try in winter.

Voltage your are stable at 4,5ghz??


----------



## lumpen

Since 4.0 ghz was a piece of cake with almost everything on auto and temps below 70 C i 'm wondering if 4.5 is possible with these rams. I just want to make sure the CPU can handle it stable below 85C _before_ OC-ing the ram. Is there a way? At fsb 450 the minimum for ram is 900 so that i can't be sure if the CPU or the ram fails.


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> i did try 4,7ghz 1,45v on Bios, BSOD not entering windows (so i would need more vcore)
> also Tried 4,6ghz 1,45v on Bios, BSOD not entering windows (so more vcore if you want to)
> Tried 4,5 ghz 1,45v PC shut down after starting Linx. The same for IBT (temps related issue)
> Tried 4,4ghz 1,45v PC shut down after starting Linx. The same for IBT (temps related issue)
> 
> Tried 4,4ghz 1,43250v. IBT fails after the 4th pass( NO BSOD, inestability caution alert). Tried a bit more vcore. got shut down.
> i don't think i can test 4,4ghz right now in summer, since today we had almost 32ºC.
> 
> so i think i'll go for a 4,4ghz try in winter.
> 
> Voltage your are stable at 4,5ghz??


For 4.4GHz 1.30v,didnt save the profile for 4.5,but i think it was around 1.35v or so.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> For 4.4GHz 1.30v,didnt save the profile for 4.5,but i think it was around 1.35v or so.


That actually makes sense.

i needed 1,31250v to do "stable" 4,1ghz (almost 1ghz overclock). You need like 1,30ish to do 4,4ghz (suppose stable) to do a bit more than 1ghz overclock
I needed 1,35650v to do 4,2ghz "stable". You needed like 1,35ish to do 4,5ghz "stable".
i needed 1,41250v to do 4,3ghz (linx stable) . You may need like 1,39ish to do 4,6ghz.

The difference in scaling is related to your vid voltage, since you have a 1,2375 your Cpu works at less voltage than others, so more room for overclocking.

4,7ghz maybe a no go for you since the heat will be massive and your AIO will not be able to handle it, or maybe you can try it out a cold night in winter. My Enermax liqmax II 120S at full performance gives up at 4,3ghz. Too much ambient room for this.

My goal will be 4,4ghz. i will try it out a cold night ni winter.

Just in case someone can answer this: If your CPU is not correctly cooled, you´ll need more voltage to be stable?? If that's the case, (i think it is), if we try in a cold ambient room , maybe we would be able to get more speed at less voltage due to the CPU not overheating.


----------



## ried16

had the strangest overclock results ever this week. e5335 stock 2000 1.2v. it overclocks to 2750 with 1.1875v. thats below stock 1.2v. but it wont do anything more with even 1.45.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> That actually makes sense.
> 
> i needed 1,31250v to do "stable" 4,1ghz (almost 1ghz overclock). You need like 1,30ish to do 4,4ghz (suppose stable) to do a bit more than 1ghz overclock
> I needed 1,35650v to do 4,2ghz "stable". You needed like 1,35ish to do 4,5ghz "stable".
> i needed 1,41250v to do 4,3ghz (linx stable) . You may need like 1,39ish to do 4,6ghz.
> 
> The difference in scaling is related to your vid voltage, since you have a 1,2375 your Cpu works at less voltage than others, so more room for overclocking.
> 
> 4,7ghz maybe a no go for you since the heat will be massive and your AIO will not be able to handle it, or maybe you can try it out a cold night in winter. My Enermax liqmax II 120S at full performance gives up at 4,3ghz. Too much ambient room for this.
> 
> My goal will be 4,4ghz. i will try it out a cold night ni winter.
> 
> Just in case someone can answer this: If your CPU is not correctly cooled, you´ll need more voltage to be stable?? If that's the case, (i think it is), if we try in a cold ambient room , maybe we would be able to get more speed at less voltage due to the CPU not overheating.


Can't honestly say, but sounds self defeating,because more voltage =more heat.So even if the ambient temp was lower,more voltage would increase the cpu temp & offset any gain from the lower ambient [email protected] least that's how I'm seeing the logic. Please feel free to let us know.


----------



## chris89

Whoops i slipped and this spilled out.. on accident haha







no more I promise... on $1 board ebay well below default specs haha


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Can't honestly say, but sounds self defeating,because more voltage =more heat.So even if the ambient temp was lower,more voltage would increase the cpu temp & offset any gain from the lower ambient [email protected] least that's how I'm seeing the logic. Please feel free to let us know.


That's not exactly what i meant. The question i asked was a bit nonsense, i accept that. But let me explain.

At 4,4ghz i may need like 1,45ish to be stable in linx (or maybe it's impossible). Now, at that speed and voltage i get shut down PC. Temp issue. To some extent CPU speed gets to a wall when not even increasing the voltage will make it stable, even if you can keep it cold enough. That could be also the case.

In the actual conditions, room at 25ºC (and it will go far over that as we aproach summer) the temp goes so high that the Computer just shuts down for security reasons. in winter, knowing that, what i only need is a very cold night were ambient room would be like 5 or 6 degrees (obviously on purpose) , i could lower temp by almost 20ºC in reference to now, or even more giving more room the CPU to complete the stresstest at bareable temps so the Computer will not shut down, which would give me enough margin to try 4,4ghz at 1,45v.

At this time, i'm almost sure my CPU can pass a stresstest at 4,4ghz at 1,45v ish (not 4,5ghz since i would need like 1,50ish too much voltage and temps). The problem is that i'm not able right now to get it cold enough for it to pass it. i just need one night to try it. Then, knowing that not even a game would stress the CPU to that high, i can be at 4,4ghz just in the limit.

In my case, adding more voltage i don't think is the issue. The issue here is that it's overheating not voltage. i don't think i need more voltage. Just less ambient temp for it to pass it. There is not more voltage in the ecuation as i tried, so this is where your point may not be true.

to sum up:_

4,4ghz at 1,45v should be enough for the CPU to pass the test (according to what i've seen scaling). I cannot pass it now because temps are so high that the computer shuts down. If i get cold ambient room temps, there is a possibility that my AIO will handle that and cool the CPU enough for it to pass the test. No more voltage should be needed. Maybe 0, 650v but that should not change much the temps.

By now, i will stay at 4,3ghz 1,41250v linx stable. i don't think i should go for 4,5ghz at 1,45v windows stable only, since at any moment i can get a bsod, and that, we all know is likely to occur in the worst moment possible.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Whoops i slipped and this spilled out.. on accident haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no more I promise... on $1 board ebay well below default specs haha


1$ board?? lucky boy,









Can you pass any stresstest with that?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> That's not exactly what i meant. The question i asked was a bit nonsense, i accept that. But let me explain.
> 
> At 4,4ghz i may need like 1,45ish to be stable in linx (or maybe it's impossible). Now, at that speed and voltage i get shut down PC. Temp issue. To some extent CPU speed gets to a wall when not even increasing the voltage will make it stable, even if you can keep it cold enough. That could be also the case.
> 
> In the actual conditions, room at 25ºC (and it will go far over that as we aproach summer) the temp goes so high that the Computer just shuts down for security reasons. in winter, knowing that, what i only need is a very cold night were ambient room would be like 5 or 6 degrees (obviously on purpose) , i could lower temp by almost 20ºC in reference to now, or even more giving more room the CPU to complete the stresstest at bareable temps so the Computer will not shut down, which would give me enough margin to try 4,4ghz at 1,45v.
> 
> At this time, i'm almost sure my CPU can pass a stresstest at 4,4ghz at 1,45v ish (not 4,5ghz since i would need like 1,50ish too much voltage and temps). The problem is that i'm not able right now to get it cold enough for it to pass it. i just need one night to try it. Then, knowing that not even a game would stress the CPU to that high, i can be at 4,4ghz just in the limit.
> 
> In my case, adding more voltage i don't think is the issue. The issue here is that it's overheating not voltage. i don't think i need more voltage. Just less ambient temp for it to pass it. There is not more voltage in the ecuation as i tried, so this is where your point may not be true.
> 
> to sum up:_
> 
> 4,4ghz at 1,45v should be enough for the CPU to pass the test (according to what i've seen scaling). I cannot pass it now because temps are so high that the computer shuts down. If i get cold ambient room temps, there is a possibility that my AIO will handle that and cool the CPU enough for it to pass the test. No more voltage should be needed. Maybe 0, 650v but that should not change much the temps.
> 
> By now, i will stay at 4,3ghz 1,41250v linx stable. i don't think i should go for 4,5ghz at 1,45v windows stable only, since at any moment i can get a bsod, and that, we all know is likely to occur in the worst moment possible.


So basicly it's the board temps that are shutting you down @ the higher OC"s? Not the cpu temps? Reason I'm asking is part of that may be poor ventilation in case, and part may be able to be handled by turning off the temp warnings/monitoring in the bios if you're gonna handle it with the 3rd party software & keep a eye on it during the testing. Or maybe just throw an extra fan pointing at the chipset to move the hotter air away from the board itself?(with the AIO we loose the fan over the cpu moving air over the board/chips) Does it specify WHAT the temp issue IS? CPU,Northbridge,Southbrifge,or Tcase? TCASE=Case Temperature is the maximum temperature allowed at the processor Integrated Heat Spreader (IHS). <-- different horse from the tjmax. An extra fan blowing across the board has been known to lower the last 3 temps bt 1-3 degrees or more in a lot of cases. If you're only going over a degree or 2 and getting tripped up like that,zip tying a fan in your case so it blows on the board may be worth a try.


----------



## chris89

@Piskeante It will pass CPU Queen and Cache & Memory Benchmark among Experience Index. Cpu & cache and memory benchmark hit 11,500MB/s copy @ 3.5ghz. Just need cpu voltage control among others. Running stock voltage there. That's why going newer-tech ddr3 chipset.

It runs at the E5450's stock idle temperature at load, 40C all cores. Which tells me with voltage, 5Ghz no problem. 4Ghz is a breeze no sweat 1 run in the BIOS and 4Ghz 100% stable.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> So basicly it's the board temps that are shutting you down @ the higher OC"s? Not the cpu temps? Reason I'm asking is part of that may be poor ventilation in case, and part may be able to be handled by turning off the temp warnings/monitoring in the bios if you're gonna handle it with the 3rd party software & keep a eye on it during the testing. Or maybe just throw an extra fan pointing at the chipset to move the hotter air away from the board itself?(with the AIO we loose the fan over the cpu moving air over the board/chips) Does it specify WHAT the temp issue IS? CPU,Northbridge,Southbrifge,or Tcase? TCASE=Case Temperature is the maximum temperature allowed at the processor Integrated Heat Spreader (IHS). <-- different horse from the tjmax. An extra fan blowing across the board has been known to lower the last 3 temps bt 1-3 degrees or more in a lot of cases. If you're only going over a degree or 2 and getting tripped up like that,zip tying a fan in your case so it blows on the board may be worth a try.


nope, 1,3v on my board is enough to go 4,4ghz. That's not the issue.

It shuts down because when the CPU , not even thermal throttling can go below max temp (which should be at around 100ºC), it just gives up and the board says bye bye.
I need more "horsepower" to cool the CPU, and that's not at my hand right now. The only thing i can do is get as low as possible in the ambient temps, so that very cold air goes through the AIO to keep it below 90ºC.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> @Piskeante It will pass CPU Queen and Cache & Memory Benchmark among Experience Index. Cpu & cache and memory benchmark hit 11,500MB/s copy @ 3.5ghz. Just need cpu voltage control among others. Running stock voltage there. That's why going newer-tech ddr3 chipset.


those are benchmarks, not stresstest. According to what you say, you are just stable with low requisits bench, but would fail IBT, Prime95 or Linx, am i correct??

afaik the best of your config is running newer boards with ddr3. no argument possible there. Your platform is better. Get a good board and show us what that Opteron can do. Cinebench R15 would be very nice, since it's a good method of testing the performance of a CPU.


----------



## chris89

I'm waiting on RAM at the moment. Ordered over a month ago. Takes forever. Will LYK.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I'm waiting on RAM at the moment. Ordered over a month ago. Takes forever. Will LYK.


500 points in Cinebench R15 to beat me. a bit more to beat Tnlgg. For that, it doesn't matter if you are not stable. It's just for fun (but remember to say you are not stable), just for others to know it.


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> 500 points in Cinebench R15 to beat me. a bit more to beat Tnlgg. For that, it doesn't matter if you are not stable. It's just for fun (but remember to say you are not stable), just for others to know it.


Cant beat me,i can run Cinebench R15 @ 4.8GHz if i want to,just for fun.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Cant beat me,i can run Cinebench R15 @ 4.8GHz if i want to,just for fun.


jejeje, i should have imagined that. I can also do 4,6ghz upping the voltage over "safe"value 1,45v in case it was necessary., but i don't think it will be,
















Which was your score at 4,7ghz??


----------



## chris89

I'm running it through IntelBurnTest at 3.2Ghz stock voltage so far passed 6-7 out of 10 on 128 threads maximum load memory 4GB installed atm. Cores hit 49C. 39-40C load at 12v cpu fan, though I wired it to Molex +12 / +5 for 7v quiet adequate fan.

It's scoring 320 roughly Cinebench maybe 350 without any voltage and way below stock clocks on Northbridge/ Hypertranspot... 1700/ 200 vs when I get AM3 760G lined up hopefully upwards of 2500/ 2500 and 4Ghz so until then this is what it scores on the crappy board. It performs great though, faster in applications like games than LGA771... With it's 10 1/2 to 11GB/s (DDR2) memory copy vs 6-10GB/s LGA771 DDR2/DDR3.

According to my math it will require 4500-5000Mhz core clock to pull 500+ Cinebench R15 just like the Xeon.


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> jejeje, i should have imagined that. I can also do 4,6ghz upping the voltage over "safe"value 1,45v in case it was necessary., but i don't think it will be,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was your score at 4,7ghz??


508


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> 508


508 at 4,7ghz and me 500 at 4,5ghz. Something is wrong here.


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> 508 at 4,7ghz and me 500 at 4,5ghz. Something is wrong here.


I have DDR2 memory set to 1:1 @ 5-6-6-18 2.1v.

My FSB is at 470MHz for 4.7GHz oc & your FSB is at 474MHz?

With my Q9550 @ 4GHz i got 430cb,that was on 471MHz FSB.


----------



## chris89

I wonder how this stacks up to the X5470 & X5492? When running the same core clocks mind you this CPU is still 11x under it's HyperTransport potential of 2200mhz... and 22% below it's stock Northbridge clock. I mean this thing is performing beyond the theoretical max of DDR2 memory... 3.2GB per module/ 6.4GB/s in dual channel... I actually hit 12,200MB/s memory read before blue screen haha











I can't find X5470 X5492 Stock AIDA64 CPU Cache & Memory Benchmarks... I did stumble across this... Had to take a 2nd Glance... Like What-The-Heck? haha 6 1/2 TB/s and Hundreds of Gigs per second Memory haha


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I wonder how this stacks up to the X5470 & X5492? When running the same core clocks mind you this CPU is still 11x under it's HyperTransport potential of 2200mhz... and 22% below it's stock Northbridge clock. I mean this thing is performing beyond the theoretical max of DDR2 memory... 3.2GB per module/ 6.4GB/s in dual channel... I actually hit 12,200MB/s memory read before blue screen haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find X5470 X5492 Stock AIDA64 CPU Cache & Memory Benchmarks... I did stumble across this... Had to take a 2nd Glance... Like What-The-Heck? haha 6 1/2 TB/s and Hundreds of Gigs per second Memory haha


Here is my X5470 @ stock 3.33GHz & @ 4.7GHz!


----------



## agentx007

Xeon E5440 @ 1600MHz FSB = Xeon X5492

^ I can't set 900MHz RAM frequency because I don't have divider/multiplier for it.
Next is 1000MHz, and 8GB of RAM on P5B "Vanilla" is a no-go with that speed.

Few things worth pointing out :
Quote:


> ...mind you this CPU is still 11x under it's HyperTransport potential of 2200mhz...


1) Hyper Transport connects CPU to Chipset (like 790FX), which houses PCI-e controler (ie. useless for CPU/RAM performance).
If you meant HTT clock, it's as useful as BCLK in terms of performance.
Actual NB/CPU/Memory multipliers count more than bus speed itself.
Quote:


> ...22% below it's stock Northbridge clock...


2) ^Now that is plain stupid.
NB clock is IMC clock, so I guess you clock IMC slower to showcase how good it is ?
You really like to troll don't you, can't you set best clock for IMC you can (I thought that's the point of comparing OC'ed CPU to stock one) ?
IMC inside CPU MUST be faster than Intel's IMC in North Bridge - DUH.
You don't have to brag everytime about it everytime you mention your Phenom II CPU.
Quote:


> I mean this thing is performing beyond the theoretical max of DDR2 memory... *3.2GB per module/ 6.4GB/s in dual channel*... I actually hit *12,200MB/s memory read before blue screen* haha wink.gif


3) 3,2GB/s and 6,4GB/s in Dual Channel is effective bandwidth of... DDR1 at 400MHz.
Math is hard, I know









That 12,200MB/s was done on 930MHz+ memory effective frequency I assume (based on screens you provided in attachments) ?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Xeon E5440 @ 1600MHz FSB = Xeon X5492
> 
> ^ I can't set 900MHz RAM frequency because I don't have divider/multiplier for it.
> Next is 1000MHz, and 8GB of RAM on P5B "Vanilla" is a no-go with that speed.
> 
> Few things worth pointing out :
> 1) Hyper Transport connects CPU to Chipset (like 790FX), which houses PCI-e controler (ie. useless for CPU/RAM performance).
> If you meant HTT clock, it's as useful as BCLK in terms of performance.
> Actual NB/CPU/Memory multipliers count more than bus speed itself.
> 2) ^Now that is plain stupid.
> NB clock is IMC clock, so I guess you clock IMC slower to showcase how good it is ?
> You really like to troll don't you, can't you set best clock for IMC you can (I thought that's the point of comparing OC'ed CPU to stock one) ?
> IMC inside CPU MUST be faster than Intel's IMC in North Bridge - DUH.
> You don't have to brag everytime about it everytime you mention your Phenom II CPU.
> 3) 3,2GB/s and 6,4GB/s in Dual Channel is effective bandwidth of... DDR1 at 400MHz.
> Math is hard, I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 12,200MB/s was done on 930MHz+ memory effective frequency I assume (based on screens you provided in attachments) ?


Ummm,I hate to say it Chris,but he's got a point.I'm waiting for a post saying "Wow,this Opteron started this morning and a xeon would have been questionable because of the memory speed"







You REALLY need to be posting all this wonderful info under the AMD section. Last I knew,that Opteron build wasn't involved with a socket 775 mod.(Although,If you DO get an Opterong running in a moddified socket 775 board,PLEASE post it here!







)


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Ummm,I hate to say it Chris,but he's got a point.I'm waiting for a post saying "Wow,this Opteron started this morning and a xeon would have been questionable because of the memory speed"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You REALLY need to be posting all this wonderful info under the AMD section. Last I knew,that Opteron build wasn't involved with a socket 775 mod.(Although,If you DO get an Opterong running in a moddified socket 775 board,PLEASE post it here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yes keep AMD separate from this 775/771 thread please.


----------



## Tnlgg

I have my X5470 @ 4.6GHz now with 1.47v,i am happy with the temps,4.7GHz will not be possible now,summer is coming,will be hot as hell.

I have 3 profiles in bios:

-4GHz at stock volts(1.23v)
-4.4GHz at 1.3v
-4.6GHz at 1.47v

4GHz will be used mostly.

Also i tried to see if now with my new PSU i can overclock my RX 480 higher & yes i can,1500MHz Core Clock!









My X5470 is STABLE up to 4.6GHz,cant test 4.7GHz due to temps.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Xeon E5440 @ 1600MHz FSB = Xeon X5492


Troll? To gain what exactly? I suppose a TROLL is one who out right creates a message to invoke a emotional response which I would say YOU and I have NOT achieved...

Make Sense?

The 1389's Hyper Transport stock clock is 2200Mhz. The northbridge though on nvidia MCP reports 1600mhz when at 200 fsb. Which we could call Incorrect. Who cares anymore?

I know the 1389 does well but this is a thread revolving around the lga 771 xeon's to be the best chips of their time. It's the boards that make them good. Pretty much all mid late 2000 AMD boards are pretty well junk.


----------



## lumpen

I was wrong. The Aida ram test still fails. I really dont get it as prime blend test never does and afaik the Prime is the toughter one. But at stock 3.33 speed everything is ok so there is nothing wrong with the ram obviously. And i dont even overclock the ram, all is on stock, the speed and latencies. Upped the voltage but still fails. Upped NB.. fail. Im starting to suspect that there is something wrong with the Aida test itself. Do you guys have any idea? Upping cpu voltage did not help either btw.


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lumpen*
> 
> I was wrong. The Aida ram test still fails. I really dont get it as prime blend test never does and afaik the Prime is the toughter one. But at stock 3.33 speed everything is ok so there is nothing wrong with the ram obviously. And i dont even overclock the ram, all is on stock, the speed and latencies. Upped the voltage but still fails. Upped NB.. fail. Im starting to suspect that there is something wrong with the Aida test itself. Do you guys have any idea? Upping cpu voltage did not help either btw.


What is your memory brand & at what latencies is it set?


----------



## mouacyk

These are 4x2GB 1066 G-Skills at 2.1v


----------



## lumpen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> What is your memory brand & at what latencies is it set?


Please see original post #11761 for specs.
4x2 Corsair xms2 dhx ddr2 5-5-5-18 @ 1.8v


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Troll? To gain what exactly? I suppose a TROLL is one who out right creates a message to invoke a emotional response which I would say YOU and I have NOT achieved...
> 
> Make Sense?
> 
> The 1389's Hyper Transport stock clock is 2200Mhz. The northbridge though on nvidia MCP reports 1600mhz when at 200 fsb. Which we could call Incorrect. Who cares anymore?
> 
> I know the 1389 does well but this is a thread revolving around the lga 771 xeon's to be the best chips of their time. It's the boards that make them good. Pretty much all mid late 2000 AMD boards are pretty well junk.


No Chris, This is a thread revolving around SUPPORT for the socket 775 systems that have been modified to support socket 771 cpu's. THAT is the main reason this thread was created. THIS from the first post by the creator of the thread "Hi everyone! I have been following a thread started a while ago about an awesome mod that is super simple and gives new life to the LGA775 platform. The original thread has become cluttered and the original poster hasn't updated his posts so I figured I would put together all of the findings into one thread to help any one interested. If you are interested in this mod, this is the place to find all the information you need about it!" " If you have completed the mod, make a post sharing your success, it will help get others to try the mod for themselves." Nowhere does he say it's an AMD support thread.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lumpen*
> 
> Please see original post #11761 for specs.
> 4x2 Corsair xms2 dhx ddr2 5-5-5-18 @ 1.8v


Quote:


> Specs :
> MB: Asus P5Q Pro Turbo with xeon modded bios
> CPU: X5470
> Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO
> Ram: 8 (4x2) g Corsair XMS2 DHX @800
> OS: Win 10 Pro


I would guess NB bridge may have problems with 8GB of RAM, have you tried changing Performance Level ("AI Transaction Booster"), instead of strap ?

Also, you increased NB Voltage - OK..., but to what value exacly ?
RAM is 900MHz ?


----------



## lumpen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> I would guess NB bridge may have problems with 8GB of RAM, have you tried changing Performance Level ("AI Transaction Booster"), instead of strap ?
> 
> Also, you increased NB Voltage - OK..., but to what value exacly ?
> RAM is 900MHz ?


NB to 1.2. Should i go further?
Ram is 800mhz


----------



## agentx007

Yes, try 1,3V and up (up to 1,4V).
My "Xeon X5492" score in AIDA64 (post #11887), was done with 1,4V on NB.
But that was on P965 chipset, so you probably won't need that much.


----------



## JanCerny

Hello, I was gathered all microcodes for LGA771 and LGA775 platform. Some microcodes was released in 2015.

sha1: 95e9302c600daf0e4184096c99ab469b73dd2185



2017-04-16-complete-LGA771-775-NetBurst-to-C2Q-45-nm-most-u.zip 288k .zip file


----------



## chillgreen

Hi guys, im new here..
I have old 775 socket motherboard (asus p5gc-mx/gbl) can xeon x5450 work with it?


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillgreen*
> 
> Hi guys, im new here..
> I have old 775 socket motherboard (asus p5gc-mx/gbl) can xeon x5450 work with it?


With the latest bios update it should support the latest C2Q cpus,so maybe it would work with a Xeon too,but i cant tell for sure.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillgreen*
> 
> Hi guys, im new here..
> I have old 775 socket motherboard (asus p5gc-mx/gbl) can xeon x5450 work with it?


Yes.
But ALL CPU's will run at maximum FSB of 1066MHz.
1333MHz may be impossible for Quad Cores.
+ Because of weak VRM section, only 95W TDP or less CPU's are considered compatible (at least in theory).


----------



## lumpen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Yes, try 1,3V and up (up to 1,4V).
> My "Xeon X5492" score in AIDA64 (post #11887), was done with 1,4V on NB.
> But that was on P965 chipset, so you probably won't need that much.


I tried but from 1.3 it gets overheated and fails due to high temps. The parts are fairly high quality but still looks like 8gb ddr2 is really not for OC.


----------



## uazzamerican

Hi all,

Can someone help me?
I have a P5KC with a X5460 on it, everything is fine except for the fact that is not recognized properly, no mater quat bios I slap into it.

I tried the modded file from here, flashed the chip with the EZ program and even using a eeprom programmer, no go.

Maybe there is a newer version of modded bios to use than the 1203?

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uazzamerican*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone help me?
> I have a P5KC with a X5460 on it, everything is fine except for the fact that is not recognized properly, no mater quat bios I slap into it.
> 
> I tried the modded file from here, flashed the chip with the EZ program and even using a eeprom programmer, no go.
> 
> Maybe there is a newer version of modded bios to use than the 1203?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


if you've already flashed the mod bios on your mobo, it should work. Now which bios have you flashed?? I have an X5460 , also a P5KC like yours, i had them working for like a year or so. The only thing i can assure you that mobo supports X5460 totally.

There is something wrong with your bios. search for another one.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lumpen*
> 
> I tried but from 1.3 it gets overheated and fails due to high temps. The parts are fairly high quality but still looks like 8gb ddr2 is really not for OC.


I see...
Have you tried 1,25V ?
Maybe it will be enough an won't cause overheating.

You can always put a small fan over your chipset in the future.
Also, changing strap setting and/or performance level (disabling ASUS's "RAM boosters"), can help in stability without the need of extra Voltage on NB.


----------



## uazzamerican

The system is functional, it keeps saying unknown CPU, to unleash full potential blah blah...
Eventi if I updated it.
Can you vive me tour BIOS?


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uazzamerican*
> 
> The system is functional, it keeps saying unknown CPU, to unleash full potential blah blah...
> Eventi if I updated it.
> Can you vive me tour BIOS?


Try one from this site (it's moded already) : LINK


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillgreen*
> 
> Hi guys, im new here..
> I have old 775 socket motherboard (asus p5gc-mx/gbl) can xeon x5450 work with it?


",Due to chipset limitation, 1333FSB processors can only run at a maxium speed of 1066FSB on this motherboard. " From asus themselves. Now,you MAY be able to overclock an E5450 enough to get it running @ it's normal base speed of 3.0GHz,but the x5450 draws more power than your board supplies. If looking for a cheap quad core for that board,go on ebay and find yourself an old q6700 and run the beta bios straight from asus for the cpu support. q6700=2.66GHz and in the U.S. they're $25.00 and under all day long with free shipping. (and it has a 1066 bus speed so it runs @ full speed on your board) That's MY opinion for that board.







others may differ.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uazzamerican*
> 
> The system is functional, it keeps saying unknown CPU, to unleash full potential blah blah...
> Eventi if I updated it.
> Can you vive me tour BIOS?


Here's the last bios from Asus,I've added/updated ALL the 45&65nm socket 771& 775 microcodes from intel NOT including P4 based or Mobilecpu's. All other cpu's in bios were left unchanged EXCEPT those added updated. (If it had P4 support,it STILL DOES) Asus suggested using AFUDOS when they released a prior bios update containing cpu codes. If you were using an older bios,U may need to use AFUDOS for some reason. Also,too much paste,or the sticker placement on the xeon being off can cause the cpu error like that.

P5KC-1203modded4565nmsocket771775codesaddedupdated.zip 653k .zip file
 Asus P5KC-1203 Modded bios with 45&65nm microcodes for socket 771&775 cpu's added/updated. <--- If too large to flash, let me know & will redo with just the 45nm codes added/updated. Edit: If you want to see some of the many things it CAN be causing your problem,go back to around page 907 and see my journey with my p5e-vm







lot's of people helped out trying to solve the issue. I learned ALOT there.







(mostly not to try to save a couple dollars on cable extensions)


----------



## uazzamerican

Thank you,
sorry for my mispelling, I was typing from my smartphone and did all sort of errors.
I will try this modded bios.

I have to say that the same chip with the P5Q-SE/R was perfectly recognized (with moded bios of course) so I don't think is a chip issue.


----------



## uazzamerican

hell... This internet connection is a nightmare... SORRY


----------



## uazzamerican

.


----------



## uazzamerican

.


----------



## uazzamerican

Well the bios was a success, now my Xeon is 100% functional
Only thing is that the P5KC is not a good board at all, even if I am able to use DDR3.

The P45 P5Q SE/R was far better.

Heck I am not able to reach even 3.6GHz....


----------



## JanCerny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillgreen*
> 
> Hi guys, im new here..
> I have old 775 socket motherboard (asus p5gc-mx/gbl) can xeon x5450 work with it?


No, 945GC support Core 2 Duo/Xeon core only. I was tested it with older revision P5GC-MX/1333.

btw: P5GC-MX/1333 have stability issues with 1333 MT/s FSB and I was upgrade to Core 2 Duo E7600.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uazzamerican*
> 
> Well the bios was a success, now my Xeon is 100% functional
> Only thing is that the P5KC is not a good board at all, even if I am able to use DDR3.
> 
> The P45 P5Q SE/R was far better.
> 
> Heck I am not able to reach even 3.6GHz....


i went for Asus P5QC because my P5KC was also terrible. If also learned somethings that i did not know in the past, and maybe that would help me get more speed, but afaik, P5KC is a bad board (even having a P35 chipset, which is known to be good at overclocking also).


----------



## lumpen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> I see...
> Have you tried 1,25V ?
> Maybe it will be enough an won't cause overheating.
> 
> You can always put a small fan over your chipset in the future.
> Also, changing strap setting and/or performance level (disabling ASUS's "RAM boosters"), can help in stability without the need of extra Voltage on NB.


Thanks for the tip. Im at my parents for the holidays but gonna check on tuesday. If you don't have any other suggestions then that will be my last attempt. If still fails i leave the pc at stock settings cos having 8gb ram is more beneficial than OC.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lumpen*
> 
> Thanks for the tip. Im at my parents for the holidays but gonna check on tuesday. If you don't have any other suggestions then that will be my last attempt. If still fails i leave the pc at stock settings cos having 8gb ram is more beneficial than OC.


lol, probably half of the boards I've read about here have extra cooling on the NB.ESPECIALLY if they are running 8Gb or more of ram. They usually have a cooler of some type if they're a board designed for OC'ing and even then people put fans to them. 1 reason this thing sold(even though it kinda sucked as a cooler) was the adverising and description.Note it shows how it's supposed to work.


----------



## lumpen

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5Q_PRO_Turbo/gallery/
Its a nice one on the NB but still sucks. If i have to put the 12th cooler in the chasis i give up instead and go with stock speed








Im not convinenced of the NB, it might be something else but honestly i just got bored with this oc project after this long unsuccessful attempt.


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lumpen*
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5Q_PRO_Turbo/gallery/
> Its a nice one on the NB but still sucks. If i have to put the 12th cooler in the chasis i give up instead and go with stock speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not convinenced of the NB, it might be something else but honestly i just got bored with this oc project after this long unsuccessful attempt.


Looks like people been overclocking with that board.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lumpen*
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5Q_PRO_Turbo/gallery/
> Its a nice one on the NB but still sucks. If i have to put the 12th cooler in the chasis i give up instead and go with stock speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not convinenced of the NB, it might be something else but honestly i just got bored with this oc project after this long unsuccessful attempt.


the P5Q Pro Turbo is known to be one of the most accurate asus boards for 775 chipset in relation to voltage. It's also a good overclocker. It should be, at least, as good as mine, and mine , the P5QC can take my X5460 to 4,3ghz almost stable and it will run 4,5ghz at 1,45v. So, i think you are missing something very "big", because that board and that CPU are more than capable of doing way over 4ghz.

post some bios screenshots of the AI tunning, maybe we can help you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Looks like people been overclocking with that board.


I also used that video to ilustrate myself a few months ago. I gave up the moment i saw no LLC , and almost every option on Auto. Honestly, that guy knew very little of overclocking. In fact, his computer crashed once in the video.

You said you were stable at 4,6 1,47v. You didn't mention the test passed. Would be very nice to know which one and the temps you got (if you could post an screenshot including HWmonitor would be awesome).


----------



## agentx007

Well, LGA 775 is tricky when it comes to OC.
There are many things that need to be set for stable high OC.

Basic stuff is easy :
Vcore, FSB, DRAM Frequency/Timings/Voltage and VTT.
Set those right and with right board, you can do pretty good.

It's the Advanced stuff like Straps, GTL's, "RAM Boosters" (ie. Perfromance Levels mostly), that give most people hard time when OC'ing to max.

Example :
I was shocked that this guys didn't play with them at all, and he's got a phase cooling on that E8500 - 



 (interesting part starts @3:38:30).


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Well, LGA 775 is tricky when it comes to OC.
> There are many things that need to be set for stable high OC.
> 
> Basic stuff is easy :
> Vcore, FSB, DRAM Frequency/Timings/Voltage and VTT.
> Set those right and with right board you can do pretty good.
> 
> It's the Advanced stuff like Straps, GTL's, "RAM Boosters" (ie. Perfromance Levels mostly), that give most people hard time when OC'ing to max.
> 
> Example : I was shocked that this guys didn't play with them at all, and he's got a phase cooling on that E8500 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (interesting part starts @3:38:30).


a P5Q Pro Turbo is in fact easier to deal with than mine, since P5QC and P5KC , and almost all 775 ddr3 boards are known for not being stable at over 1333mhz. Using DDR2 , much developped , is easier.

For example, i have a ddr3 kingston HyperX blue, KHX1600c9d3b1k2/8gx rated at 1600mhz 9,9,9,24 1,65v. My board will not post at 1600 not even at stock settings. Not even introducing manually the settings.

I've done so many tries that i would need a hole hour to try explain the issue, but i've played with timings (i know for a fact that my ram will do 2133mhz at 1,70v 10,11,11,30 because those timings worked on my P9x79 deluxe paired with an e5 1650 at 4,9ghz). But this exact ram will not post at anything above 1350mhz on the memory in my P5QC no matter what i do.

i disabled memory training, tried auto, tried increasing NB voltage, tried going to 1,8v vram, tried fsb strap (weird as it may seem, some ram dividers do not work). For example, i cannot post at strap 400mhz and ddr3 950. But i will post at 1266mhz and 1359). does that make sense??
i tried OC mem mode, tried almost all straps and mem dividers, tried the clock twister, tried AI transaction booster at 1, 5, 9, 10, 15, 20, and 30. No way.

it seems to me that my Xeon cannot handle more that 1333mhz on the memory. It seems that. i haven't seen any X5460 working with ddr3 on my board so don't know where is the issue.

The best asus board with ddr3 outthere is the P5Q3 Deluxe Wifi. it allows ddr3 for more than 2.000mhz. indeed, i tried my ddr3 8 gigs savage 2400mhz on my P5QC. No post. not even reseting the bios. Then i remembered that this board does not recognize modules of over 4gigs.

Anyway, i'm happy with my board, not as happy as i would like to, but anyway it's very nice.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> a P5Q Pro Turbo is in fact easier to deal with than mine, since P5QC and P5KC , and *almost all 775 ddr3* boards are known for not being stable at over 1333mhz. Using DDR2 , much developped , is easier....
> Then i remembered that this board does not recognize modules of over 4gigs...


Well, both P5K64 WS http://valid.x86.fr/i8y1ch (8GB) (16GB : LINK) and Rampage Extreme http://valid.x86.fr/mcw0h8 (8GB) http://valid.x86.fr/jqkk9z (16GB), are fine with ~1600MHz on memory.

So... I guess I'm lucky... or I just know what memory to pick








Either that, or DDR2+DDR3 boards are crappy in DDR3 OC.

I think there are exactly "0" LGA 775 boards, that can work with 8GB DDR3 modules.

PS. As was mentioned earlier, I always actively cool NB heatsink when OC'ing.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Well, both P5K64 WS http://valid.x86.fr/i8y1ch (8GB) (16GB : LINK) and Rampage Extreme http://valid.x86.fr/mcw0h8 (8GB) http://valid.x86.fr/jqkk9z (16GB), are fine with ~1600MHz on memory.
> 
> So... I guess I'm lucky... or I just know what memory to pick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + As was mentioned earlier, I always actively cool NB heatsink when OC'ing.
> 
> I think there are exactly "0" LGA 775 boards, that can work with 8GB DDR3 modules.


nice!! but a few things.

1º well, X48 boards, specially yours (in case it's yours), deal very well with ddr3 memory. So no surprise there as x48 was the flagship of the company in the enthusiast platform.

2º it surprised me that P5K64. It can be a matter of compatibility with ram, but you are ignoring one important thing: you are using a dual core Pentium extreme edition not a quad in that board P5K64, so if you put a xeon on that (in case it's possible , i don't know that), maybe the results could vary.
I bought this memory almost 5 years ago. I did not "choose" as you stated. I simply bought them. I did not care about overclocking at that moment. If i had cared, i would have asked for best compatible Ram outthere. *i said and i confirm that almost all 775 ddr3 mobos are unstable over 1333mhz. That doesn't mean you cannot post over that. let's be accurate on that.*
It's a bit "unfair" to say that if your board works, it's that all work. see the internet, many many many posts talking about ddr3 + 775 mobos problems. Pretty sure that are more problems than "just fine" cases like yours.

3º you are right, there is no 8gb 775 motherboards compatibility.

4º afaik, my board will handle 1,3v on the NB without any active cooling. as my ram will not post at anything over ,1360mhz, i simply don't need to actively cool the NB chipset.

Edit: your A-data ram in the P5K64 WS is not in the compatibility list supplied by Asus for that mobo


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Best OC motherboard I ever had from ASUS was ASUS Commando (very rare nowadays)... Chipset P965 and took everything I've thrown at her... P5K Premium and P5E Deluxe were very good as well... For Xeons I think the best choice is a P45 chip, more stable under stress and delivers more power to CPU than P35 chips... P35 are lack of power phase to deliver good and stable Quad Core OC...


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> 2º it surprised me that P5K64. It can be a matter of compatibility with ram, but you are ignoring one important thing: you are using a dual core Pentium extreme edition not a quad in that board P5K64, so if you put a xeon on that (in case it's possible , i don't know that), maybe the results could vary.
> 
> Edit: your A-data ram in the P5K64 WS is not in the compatibility list supplied by Asus for that mobo


Ad. 2. Here's QX9770 ("Xeon - like") on P5K64 WS - http://valid.x86.fr/mcw0h8

As for DDR3 boards - True, but I think best compatibility lies within one type of memory support MB's.

PS. Compatibility lists are for beginners.
I'm not a beginner


----------



## schuck6566

As for DDR3 socket 775 boards, lets not forget that the 790i nvidia chipset boards handle 16Gb with jiggery/pokery, and 8Gb solid. Speeds over 1333. Here's an example in this post. http://www.overclock.net/t/1547699/790i-ultra-nvidia-chipset-still-rockin-in-2015-2016-2017-will-it-ever-die/300#post_25814249 Edit: No jiggery needed for this fella's ram!


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> As for DDR3 socket 775 boards, lets not forget that the 790i nvidia chipset boards handle 16Gb with jiggery/pokery, and 8Gb solid. Speeds over 1333. Here's an example in this post. http://www.overclock.net/t/1547699/790i-ultra-nvidia-chipset-still-rockin-in-2015-2016-2017-will-it-ever-die/300#post_25814249 Edit: No jiggery needed for this fella's ram!


790i chipset is very tricky. I haven't read much about your post, but seems he was rocking 2 pairs of 4x2 gig. 8gb per module i don't think i've ever seen a board using 1 stick of ddr3.

i don't really know where is the problem with my mobo, since P5Q3 Deluxe can go over 2100mhz with ddr3 and it's the same chipset. But it seems mine is very lazy. right now i am at 1.220mhz ddr3 7,7,7,20 2T and it's just fine. i can pass memtest at 1.359mhz but at that speed it fails every blend test i throw at it.

Mobo problem? chipset problem? Memory compatibility issue?? CPU not handling well the memory controller? i don't know. But i can live at 1.220mhz.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> 790i chipset is very tricky. I haven't read much about your post, but seems he was rocking 2 pairs of 4x2 gig. 8gb per module i don't think i've ever seen a board using 1 stick of ddr3.
> 
> i don't really know where is the problem with my mobo, since P5Q3 Deluxe can go over 2100mhz with ddr3 and it's the same chipset. But it seems mine is very lazy. right now i am at 1.220mhz ddr3 7,7,7,20 2T and it's just fine. i can pass memtest at 1.359mhz but at that speed it fails every blend test i throw at it.
> 
> Mobo problem? chipset problem? Memory compatibility issue?? CPU not handling well the memory controller? i don't know. But i can live at 1.220mhz.


790i was running the following in the post I refered to. (note that the nvidia chipset had it's OWN controller by nvidia,and low voltage ram DOESN'T play well. minimum that seems to work well is 1.65v) "The specific DDR3 kits w/ product code:

I'm running one 2 x 4GB kit of Kingston HyperX Blu
KHX1600C9D3B1K2/8GX

Along with the second 2 x 4GB kit of Kingston HyperX Genesis
KHX1600C9D3K2/8GX

Yep, that's two different kits providing solid 16GB results in an XFX 790i Ultra."
Now the nvidia's had plenty of issues of their own, but they DID manage 16Gb of ddr3. Because of the controller limits,when running the 16Gb setups,the SLI was no longer funtional and you were reduced to a single pcie2.0x16 instead of the 3 of them.







8Gb the SLI worked fine.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> nice!! but a few things.
> 
> 1º well, X48 boards, specially yours (in case it's yours), deal very well with ddr3 memory. So no surprise there as x48 was the flagship of the company in the enthusiast platform.
> 
> 2º it surprised me that P5K64. It can be a matter of compatibility with ram, but you are ignoring one important thing: you are using a dual core Pentium extreme edition not a quad in that board P5K64, so if you put a xeon on that (in case it's possible , i don't know that), maybe the results could vary.
> I bought this memory almost 5 years ago. I did not "choose" as you stated. I simply bought them. I did not care about overclocking at that moment. If i had cared, i would have asked for best compatible Ram outthere. *i said and i confirm that almost all 775 ddr3 mobos are unstable over 1333mhz. That doesn't mean you cannot post over that. let's be accurate on that.*
> It's a bit "unfair" to say that if your board works, it's that all work. see the internet, many many many posts talking about ddr3 + 775 mobos problems. Pretty sure that are more problems than "just fine" cases like yours.
> 
> 3º you are right, there is no 8gb 775 motherboards compatibility.
> 
> 4º afaik, my board will handle 1,3v on the NB without any active cooling. as my ram will not post at anything over ,1360mhz, i simply don't need to actively cool the NB chipset.
> 
> Edit: your A-data ram in the P5K64 WS is not in the compatibility list supplied by Asus for that mobo


Addressing #2- When the DDR3 ram was first released on these 775 boards, it was with sticks that had voltages from 1.7 to 2.0 volts. Do you REALLY expect these newer 1.35 volt ram sticks to play well? Also, As i posted elsewhere, people like nvidia released their OWN memory controller that didn't play nice with some memory. Patriot released 2 different sets of memory,same name,same basic specs,1 had black/silver heat spreaderand ended in K,1 had green and end with KN. No where did they state which was for Nvidia. (difference is EPP2.0 and XMP)







see post 313 in Laithans 790i thread for a way around it.








Edit: I think ALOT of the issues with the ddr3 are either too much voltage on ram not made for it,too little voltage ram for a board that's wanting more,or trying to clock the ram too high. (I grant that above 1333 for the ram is iffy/difficult in most cases.it takes alot of work & sometimes isn't possible)


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Addressing #2- When the DDR3 ram was first released on these 775 boards, it was with sticks that had voltages from 1.7 to 2.0 volts. Do you REALLY expect these newer 1.35 volt ram sticks to play well? Also, As i posted elsewhere, people like nvidia released their OWN memory controller that didn't play nice with some memory. Patriot released 2 different sets of memory,same name,same basic specs,1 had black/silver heat spreaderand ended in K,1 had green and end with KN. No where did they state which was for Nvidia. (difference is EPP2.0 and XMP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see post 313 in Laithans 790i thread for a way around it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I think ALOT of the issues with the ddr3 are either too much voltage on ram not made for it,too little voltage ram for a board that's wanting more,or trying to clock the ram too high. (I grant that above 1333 for the ram is iffy/difficult in most cases.it takes alot of work & sometimes isn't possible)


My kit 2x4 gigs is KHX1600C9D3B1K2/8gx, the exact same kit as your friend in that 790i Setup. This pair is capable of 1600mhz at 1,65v 9,9,9,24 2T, and i can assure you it will do 2133mhz with 10,11,11,30 2T. So this kit has plenty of room to play with it, but not in this board, it seems.

There is something weird in this. Some ram dividers don't work as intended. For example, i cannot post FSB Strap 400 950mhz , but it will post 1220mhz and 1359mhz ram dividers.

At 1220mhz it will correctly read the divider (3/4) . But at 1359 Bios ram setting it says (3/5) so 1510mhz or so according to cpu-z. This board has problems with Ram dividers, i'm almost sure about that.


----------



## lumpen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> the P5Q Pro Turbo is known to be one of the most accurate asus boards for 775 chipset in relation to voltage. It's also a good overclocker. It should be, at least, as good as mine, and mine , the P5QC can take my X5460 to 4,3ghz almost stable and it will run 4,5ghz at 1,45v. So, i think you are missing something very "big", because that board and that CPU are more than capable of doing way over 4ghz.
> 
> post some bios screenshots of the AI tunning, maybe we can help you.
> I also used that video to ilustrate myself a few months ago. I gave up the moment i saw no LLC , and almost every option on Auto. Honestly, that guy knew very little of overclocking. In fact, his computer crashed once in the video.
> 
> You said you were stable at 4,6 1,47v. You didn't mention the test passed. Would be very nice to know which one and the temps you got (if you could post an screenshot including HWmonitor would be awesome).


Yeah i know the pro turbo is one of the best 775 board but still.. I got good psu and ram too, and btw my mobo is brand new from back stock.
What do you mean by almost stable? Mine is also almost stable







no error in prime for half a day but the memory test in aida fails and cannot figure out why while the guy in the video left everything on auto and all good. Maybe he just didnt try aida mem test- who knows. The only thing i havent played with is the strap thing which is totally out of my knowledge. Im almost sure the cpu handles the oc easily, the problem must be the ram.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> My kit 2x4 gigs is KHX1600C9D3B1K2/8gx, the exact same kit as your friend in that 790i Setup. This pair is capable of 1600mhz at 1,65v 9,9,9,24 2T, and i can assure you it will do 2133mhz with 10,11,11,30 2T. So this kit has plenty of room to play with it, but not in this board, it seems.
> 
> There is something weird in this. Some ram dividers don't work as intended. For example, i cannot post FSB Strap 400 950mhz , but it will post 1220mhz and 1359mhz ram dividers.
> 
> At 1220mhz it will correctly read the divider (3/4) . But at 1359 Bios ram setting it says (3/5) so 1510mhz or so according to cpu-z. This board has problems with Ram dividers, i'm almost sure about that.


I don't dis-agree that the ddr3 boards have MAJOR quirks reguarding their ram working as you'd expect/it's supposed to. 1 reason many of the 790i boards WERE able to be stable was because you could UN-LINK the ram from the cpu. (they increased/decreased seperately.) If the rest of the boards had the same option,OC'ing would be ALOT easier.


----------



## ried16

i've had good luck with a couple gigabyte p35 boards. GA-P35-DS3L and the GA-P35-DS3R with 40mm fans on the northbridge and some heatsinks thermal epoxied to the vrms. they have quite a bit of vdroop but if you monitor it with HW64 you can see what your vcore actually is.


----------



## chris89

*-=Opteron=--=Prime=- vs -=MegaMod=--=Xeon=-*


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> i've had good luck with a couple gigabyte p35 boards. GA-P35-DS3L and the GA-P35-DS3R with 40mm fans on the northbridge and some heatsinks thermal epoxied to the vrms. they have quite a bit of vdroop but if you monitor it with HW64 you can see what your vcore actually is.


Same here but eventually had to get GA- EP45-UD3P to really get past 4GHz.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> *-=Opteron=--=Prime=- vs -=MegaMod=--=Xeon=-*


To paraphrase barf.. "[watching Spaceball One change into MegaMaid]
Barf: Oh, my gosh. It's not just a spaceship. It's a Transformer. "
Oh my gosh,it's not just a computer.It's a transformer!


----------



## lumpen

Thanks guys for the help but i give up. I got one of the best board, rams, psu, but cannot make it stable. Everything is on auto and full stable on sock so this is already an achievement (it was not like that with my previous Asus P5Q SE 2 board). Couldn't find the cause but looks like not every system can take it.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lumpen*
> 
> Thanks guys for the help but i give up. I got one of the best board, rams, psu, but cannot make it stable. Everything is on auto and full stable on sock so this is already an achievement (it was not like that with my previous Asus P5Q SE 2 board). Couldn't find the cause but looks like not every system can take it.


i told you a few post back to post some screenshots of your bios, because overclocking should be viable. the cpu will handle it, mobo also, the only thing is ram that can pull you back, but that could be solved applying ram dividers (as long as your are not using ddr2 667mhz), because you should at least use ddr2 800 or better 1066.

i bet you are doing something terribly wrong.


----------



## lumpen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> i told you a few post back to post some screenshots of your bios, because overclocking should be viable. the cpu will handle it, mobo also, the only thing is ram that can pull you back, but that could be solved applying ram dividers (as long as your are not using ddr2 667mhz), because you should at least use ddr2 800 or better 1066.
> 
> i bet you are doing something terribly wrong.


Ram is 800 mhz.
Please see my original post for screens:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/11760#post_25988784


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lumpen*
> 
> Ram is 800 mhz.
> Please see my original post for screens:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/11760#post_25988784


Well, so let's go straight.

you introduced the timings manually. Are you sure that those timings are actually working?? you know for example, that i cannot ran certain timings with my ddr3 although i know for a fact they work?? Have you tried auto setting? go on auto there.

Does the system post in windows at 1,3v on the vcore?? if it does, is it "stable"?? if it doesn't, did you try to up the voltage?? every chip is a world. You cannot be sure that your chip will work at 1,3v. If it doesn't post , up the voltage. You should do 4ghz at 1,35v. Try going that way. there will be time to take voltage out once you know it works.

maybe way to much explaining. Try this.

ram timmings auto.
1,35v vcore.
GTL auto
PLL 1,56-1,58
FSB termination voltage 1,3
Dram voltage auto (if your ram is 1,8v, go a bit over that, like 1,9v ish so that you discard a ram voltage issue) or give auto a try.
NB voltage auto
SB voltage auto
pcie sata voltage Auto
Load line ON (enable)
cpu and pcie spread spectrum disabled
cpu margin enhancement performance.

If with this settings it doesn't post, than it's actually almost sure you have a ram problem.

if this occurs, the way to go is change FSB strap 400 to 333, and go below ram specifications (below 800 mhz divider). some ram dividers don't work as intended, so try all the ram dividers (you can go auto on FSB strap ) and in ram speed it will show up all the available options. choose those of less than 800mhz.

It should work.

This are my bios options, if they work for me should work for you also.


----------



## lumpen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> Well, so let's go straight.
> 
> you introduced the timings manually. Are you sure that those timings are actually working?? you know for example, that i cannot ran certain timings with my ddr3 although i know for a fact they work?? Have you tried auto setting? go on auto there.
> 
> Does the system post in windows at 1,3v on the vcore?? if it does, is it "stable"?? if it doesn't, did you try to up the voltage?? every chip is a world. You cannot be sure that your chip will work at 1,3v. If it doesn't post , up the voltage. You should do 4ghz at 1,35v. Try going that way. there will be time to take voltage out once you know it works.
> 
> maybe way to much explaining. Try this.
> 
> ram timmings auto.
> 1,35v vcore.
> GTL auto
> PLL 1,56-1,58
> FSB termination voltage 1,3
> Dram voltage auto (if your ram is 1,8v, go a bit over that, like 1,9v ish so that you discard a ram voltage issue) or give auto a try.
> NB voltage auto
> SB voltage auto
> pcie sata voltage Auto
> Load line ON (enable)
> cpu and pcie spread spectrum disabled
> cpu margin enhancement performance.
> 
> If with this settings it doesn't post, than it's actually almost sure you have a ram problem.
> 
> if this occurs, the way to go is change FSB strap 400 to 333, and go below ram specifications (below 800 mhz divider). some ram dividers don't work as intended, so try all the ram dividers (you can go auto on FSB strap ) and in ram speed it will show up all the available options. choose those of less than 800mhz.
> 
> It should work.
> 
> This are my bios options, if they work for me should work for you also.


The ram timings are on the sticks itself but i also tried auto, it's the same.
CPU is stable at 1.3 but 1.26 is enough with LLC.
I'm pretty sure i've already tried the above setting, but I give it another go.


----------



## lumpen

Post is successful, it's already under testing. 5 hours is the best so far but sometimes it couldn't past the 1 hour mark at the same settings so we'll see.
This is my very last attempt., thanks for the detailed settings.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lumpen*
> 
> Post is successful, it's already under testing. 5 hours is the best so far but sometimes it couldn't past the 1 hour mark at the same settings so we'll see.
> This is my very last attempt., thanks for the detailed settings.


5 hours testing is way too much.

20 pass for IBT
20 pass linx
prime95 1 hour small FTT's for cpu stability and 1 hour or maybe to for blend.

a big amount of rock solid rigs outthere will not pass 5 hours of prime95 blend. so don't take those 5 hours as "normal". my x5460 at 4,350mhz is rock solid only with 20 pass linx (like 30 minutes).


----------



## lumpen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> 5 hours testing is way too much.
> 
> 20 pass for IBT
> 20 pass linx
> prime95 1 hour small FTT's for cpu stability and 1 hour or maybe to for blend.
> 
> a big amount of rock solid rigs outthere will not pass 5 hours of prime95 blend. so don't take those 5 hours as "normal". my x5460 at 4,350mhz is rock solid only with 20 pass linx (like 30 minutes).


I beg to differ with that. It's not (only) a gaming PC so i need 101% stability. Some of my files already got corrupted during these tests but it's not an issue as i arcived everything before i started the OC and Il'l do a complete reinstall when it's done.
Looks like you didn't read my previous posts about the tests. Prime is fully stable, it can go for 13 hours or even more but i stopped there. The problematic test is the Aida system memory stress test.
Btw can you tell me what is the cpu margin enhancement option? I couldn't find any explanation and seems like no one notices any difference - me neither.
I cannot go below 800 mhz with the ram even if strap is on auto and as far as i know i really shouldn't.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lumpen*
> 
> I beg to differ with that. It's not (only) a gaming PC so i need 101% stability. Some of my files already got corrupted during these tests but it's not an issue as i arcived everything before i started the OC and Il'l do a complete reinstall when it's done.
> Looks like you didn't read my previous posts about the tests. Prime is fully stable, it can go for 13 hours or even more but i stopped there. The problematic test is the Aida system memory stress test.
> Btw can you tell me what is the cpu margin enhancement option? I couldn't find any explanation and seems like no one notices any difference - me neither.
> I cannot go below 800 mhz with the ram even if strap is on auto and as far as i know i really shouldn't.


cpu performance margin helps making the combo cpu-ram more stable. There are many cases outthere where some mem test can only be passed in performance mode, in optimized it will not pass. It's something that some good overclockers told me a few years ago, and i always use this settings. also, many recommended settings for 775 boards, asus specially (since it's the only trademark that uses that), load that setting.

Stable means nothing if it's not put into context. if you need to be stable because you are using very high demanding apps, that need to be hours working, rendering, calculating or this, well, i suppose there is no other option. If you are going to be doing no demanding tasks, like browsing, writing, or even gaming, you can stick to less demanding "stresstest".

I've been going for more than a week at 4,35ghz , 1,41250v on the core, and not a single issue, not even waking up from suspended mode (which usually fails if not stable rig). i don't do important **** on this rig, so no actual need to be rock solid under stresstest.

and as for the memory, take into consideration that when you are overclocking, you are increasing also ram speed. almost all sticks of ddr2 and ddr3 can be overclocked to some extent, but there are a lot of people that have to downclock their ram because other dividers take that ram to a speed in which it will not work. afaik, if 800mhz is stable for you, there is no point in downclocking it.


----------



## lumpen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> cpu performance margin helps making the combo cpu-ram more stable. There are many cases outthere where some mem test can only be passed in performance mode, in optimized it will not pass. It's something that some good overclockers told me a few years ago, and i always use this settings. also, many recommended settings for 775 boards, asus specially (since it's the only trademark that uses that), load that setting.
> 
> Stable means nothing if it's not put into context. if you need to be stable because you are using very high demanding apps, that need to be hours working, rendering, calculating or this, well, i suppose there is no other option. If you are going to be doing no demanding tasks, like browsing, writing, or even gaming, you can stick to less demanding "stresstest".
> 
> I've been going for more than a week at 4,35ghz , 1,41250v on the core, and not a single issue, not even waking up from suspended mode (which usually fails if not stable rig). i don't do important **** on this rig, so no actual need to be rock solid under stresstest.
> 
> and as for the memory, take into consideration that when you are overclocking, you are increasing also ram speed. almost all sticks of ddr2 and ddr3 can be overclocked to some extent, but there are a lot of people that have to downclock their ram because other dividers take that ram to a speed in which it will not work. afaik, if 800mhz is stable for you, there is no point in downclocking it.


Test failed after 1 hour - the usual average. But i understand now that the difference lies between what we call a stable OC. When i say OC i mean it: stable stable








Btw i think you overdo with those settings, at the end i could go much lower with the same results.
Thanks for everyone, i'm out.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lumpen*
> 
> Test failed after 1 hour - the usual average. But i understand now that the difference lies between what we call a stable OC. When i say OC i mean it: stable stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw i think you overdo with those settings, at the end i could go much lower with the same results.
> Thanks for everyone, i'm out.


if blend failed after 1 hour, it can be for this reasons:

1º the most common one: not enough cpu voltage (which would have been discarded if you've done small FTT in prime95)
2º ram needs a bit more voltage (if it was auto, then try a bit more voltage than stated in the stick, like 1,9v if stock is 1,8v)
3º the NB chip is overheating.
4º CPU is overheating.
5º your ram is not capable of doing your timings, and you have to relax them a bit.

I'm 100% sure you can do 4ghz rock solid. But tweaking takes time.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> if blend failed after 1 hour, it can be for this reasons:
> 
> 1º the most common one: not enough cpu voltage (which would have been discarded if you've done small FTT in prime95)
> 2º ram needs a bit more voltage (if it was auto, then try a bit more voltage than stated in the stick, like 1,9v if stock is 1,8v)
> 3º the NB chip is overheating.
> 4º CPU is overheating.
> 5º your ram is not capable of doing your timings, and you have to relax them a bit.
> 
> I'm 100% sure you can do 4ghz rock solid. But tweaking takes time.


It's rare,but on occasion,turning OFF LLC and setting the voltages in bios manually to make up for the drop, can sometimes make up for an unstable OC. What's happening in those cases is the slight surges to make up for the drops under demand sometimes cause a failure/error. Some with the nvidia sets had better results with it off than on.Maybe the same would apply here in some cases?


----------



## CrazyMonkey

If he's getting an error when stressing the CPU after an hour, I'll put my money under Northbridge getting too hot... Been there before...

Get a fan blowing some cooled air into the Northbridge are and try the run again... The fact that you have 4 ram stick make it even more possible for the NB to be overheated as he is dealing with RAM control (775/771 still don't have memory control being handled by the CPU).

Also, add a little bit more Vcore on the CPU, and if your memory is [email protected] put it up as 2.0V in BIOS settings as there is more Vdrop when running 4 sticks....

As you can see, I needed more Vcore after I've added a second RAM kit to my spec (1.325V set at BIOS):


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> If he's getting an error when stressing the CPU after an hour, I'll put my money under Northbridge getting too hot... Been there before...
> 
> Get a fan blowing some cooled air into the Northbridge are and try the run again... The fact that you have 4 ram stick make it even more possible for the NB to be overheated as he is dealing with RAM control (775/771 still don't have memory control being handled by the CPU).
> 
> Also, add a little bit more Vcore on the CPU, and if your memory is [email protected] put it up as 2.0V in BIOS settings as there is more Vdrop when running 4 sticks....
> 
> As you can see, I needed more Vcore after I've added a second RAM kit to my spec (1.325V set at BIOS):


i aggree with this, as i had already said that.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> i aggree with this, as i had already said that.


lol,several people told him similar,he seems to think that that all hardware of same configurations should OC the same. Doesn't want to hear that cpu's OC differently because they've been used harder for years before this,memory by DIFFERENT makers has different results even if the settings are set the same, and boards run different in general depending how they've been used. 2 p5qpro's with 2 x5470's with 8 sticks of the same ram may have very different results with the same settings.
#1 one or the other cpu may be less capable then the other so will fail/not OC as well.
#2 Any 1 stick of the 8 could be older/more abused & less likely to hold up under an extreme OC /heat load. Very hard to find the 1 when always testing multiple sticks.
#3 one systems PSU may be giving low voltages or voltage spikes causeing test failures.
#4 one board or the other may have been abused by a previous owner
#5 local temps may be significantly different to cause overheating for air cooled systems on 1 board while the other is in a controled temp enviroment.
And THAT'S using the SAME settings on the "same" systems. @ least if 1 person does THIS,you know they are using the same definition of "stable" for their testing. What We do is similar,but without a set definition of STABLE. What's stable for member # 1 who is only using the rig for gaming,may be a disaster for member #2 who's using the rig for professional video work (where it's encoding the video)and storing it.(data corruption issue). Seems safe to say that unless the person is willing to PUT THE TIME INTO THE OC, that extreme OC's (4.5 & up) are only really viable for gaming. While base clock to 3.6 should be able to be achieved easier and on a more stable basis much more easily. between 3.6 and 4.5 seems to be where some work can give most of us a "stable for our needs" setting without driving us to the point of throwing the system off the balcony.








My point is that OC'ing is a work in progress. It takes time and effort to get your rig where you want it.If you're not willing,or unable to put the time in,then the OC won't happen. Just using another person's settings isn't likely to be the perfect answer.It may give you a place to start,but you'll most like still need to tweak your own.
Everything on AUTO doesn't count BTW. as tweaking.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> lol,several people told him similar,he seems to think that that all hardware of same configurations should OC the same. Doesn't want to hear that cpu's OC differently because they've been used harder for years before this,memory by DIFFERENT makers has different results even if the settings are set the same, and boards run different in general depending how they've been used. 2 p5qpro's with 2 x5470's with 8 sticks of the same ram may have very different results with the same settings.
> #1 one or the other cpu may be less capable then the other so will fail/not OC as well.
> #2 Any 1 stick of the 8 could be older/more abused & less likely to hold up under an extreme OC /heat load. Very hard to find the 1 when always testing multiple sticks.
> #3 one systems PSU may be giving low voltages or voltage spikes causeing test failures.
> #4 one board or the other may have been abused by a previous owner
> #5 local temps may be significantly different to cause overheating for air cooled systems on 1 board while the other is in a controled temp enviroment.
> And THAT'S using the SAME settings on the "same" systems. @ least if 1 person does THIS,you know they are using the same definition of "stable" for their testing. What We do is similar,but without a set definition of STABLE. What's stable for member # 1 who is only using the rig for gaming,may be a disaster for member #2 who's using the rig for professional video work (where it's encoding the video)and storing it.(data corruption issue). Seems safe to say that unless the person is willing to PUT THE TIME INTO THE OC, that extreme OC's (4.5 & up) are only really viable for gaming. While base clock to 3.6 should be able to be achieved easier and on a more stable basis much more easily. between 3.6 and 4.5 seems to be where some work can give most of us a "stable for our needs" setting without driving us to the point of throwing the system off the balcony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that OC'ing is a work in progress. It takes time and effort to get your rig where you want it.If you're not willing,or unable to put the time in,then the OC won't happen. Just using another person's settings isn't likely to be the perfect answer.It may give you a place to start,but you'll most like still need to tweak your own.
> Everything on AUTO doesn't count BTW. as tweaking.


should i consider your post as a personal attack?? for me it definetely is. ok so, i get the point.









Just to clarify somethings.

1º when telling people a place to start, you are not considering any of the aspects you said. Am i supposed to know if a component has been treated good or badly??Does even the owner know that?? Does any of your tips consider the same arguments as you are throwing at my face?? I'll have to see some of your posts, in case you did try "la bola de la bruja lola", to figure out if someone can or cannot do overclocking considering the real state of the hardware. When you advice someone you know in advantage if he/she can or cannot do that oc??? Or you just give them an idea??
I don't know if what bothered you was my statement saying " if they work for me, should work for you". Well, those options are standard. they are all around internet. They are even adviced in many guides of 775 overclocking. They will work in a big % with all people in his config.

2º his mobo is almost exactly the same as mine, except for very minor improvements, and not getting ddr3 support. My board will do very easily 4ghz. Almost any X5470 will do 4 ghz, and that board should handle that 100% sure.

3º every X5470, even the worst ones, will do 4ghz stable. Even degraded cpus will clock a bit less than expected but 4ghz?? come on..... Only those oced to the extreme and degraded by years of overvoltage will not do that, but it's not a thing we can know. When we give "our config" we just consider all the hardware is in good condition. If you have a way to see if a hardware is in good or bad condition, just with your imagination, well, just let us know.

4º in relation to ram settings, timings , voltage, and other things, may differ from one to another pc, so that's why i told him it could be NB overheating, Ram needing more voltage or even relaxing times? Where do you see a neglecting attitude or a bad advice in my post??

5º stable has to be put in context. stable for me may not be the same as stable for you, though we can share a minimum. For me the minimum is being able to pass one of this : prime 95 1 hour , IBT 20 pass, or linx 20 pass. If you are doing content creation, then you may want rock solid rig. If not, you can be going around at very high speed without having any issues, though knowing it's not stable. I told him that, so i don't know here where do you happen to see another neglectable attitude on my side.

6º it happens to be that the settings on auto i told him do not vary at all the system stability, since NB, SB, PCIE, GTL, are options that do not matter while only doing 4ghz. As he was going 800mhz ram, the mobo is perfectly capable of running auto timings (specially if ram training option is enable).They can be left perfecttly on auto. So, what you are trying to tell me, is that if anyone does not know his timings, but will run his memory stock, he should not use auto settings? you must be kidding.

Auto will work in almost all conditions, except if you are overclocking, WHICH HE WASN'T. You do not need to mess with that. Also consider the fact that he was "in his last try" so there is no point in telling him: well, you can try upping the voltage on only single option, changing every single timing, to see if you go spot on. So, when someone comes "in his last try" your option is "go for a lot of tries with all options???", that's nonsense, mate.

i should tell you i didn't expect such a personal attack. this is a bit disgusting. Well, weren't you the one that told me that "personal attacks" were not to be allowed??? (to refresh your memory, was between Tnlgg and me talking about stability). btw, i did apologize to Tnlgg in case my words had been misunderstood at that moment.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> should i consider your post as a personal attack?? for me it definetely is. ok so, i get the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to clarify somethings.
> 
> 1º when telling people a place to start, you are not considering any of the aspects you said. Am i supposed to know if a component has been treated good or badly??Does even the owner know that?? Does any of your tips consider the same arguments as you are throwing at my face?? I'll have to see some of your posts, in case you did try "la bola de la bruja lola", to figure out if someone can or cannot do overclocking considering the real state of the hardware. When you advice someone you know in advantage if he/she can or cannot do that oc??? Or you just give them an idea??
> I don't know if what bothered you was my statement saying " if they work for me, should work for you". Well, those options are standard. they are all around internet. They are even adviced in many guides of 775 overclocking. They will work in a big % with all people in his config.
> 
> 2º his mobo is almost exactly the same as mine, except for very minor improvements, and not getting ddr3 support. My board will do very easily 4ghz. Almost any X5470 will do 4 ghz, and that board should handle that 100% sure.
> 
> 3º every X5470, even the worst ones, will do 4ghz stable. Even degraded cpus will clock a bit less than expected but 4ghz?? come on..... Only those oced to the extreme and degraded by years of overvoltage will not do that, but it's not a thing we can know. When we give "our config" we just consider all the hardware is in good condition. If you have a way to see if a hardware is in good or bad condition, just with your imagination, well, just let us know.
> 
> 4º in relation to ram settings, timings , voltage, and other things, may differ from one to another pc, so that's why i told him it could be NB overheating, Ram needing more voltage or even relaxing times? Where do you see a neglecting attitude or a bad advice in my post??
> 
> 5º stable has to be put in context. stable for me may not be the same as stable for you, though we can share a minimum. For me the minimum is being able to pass one of this : prime 95 1 hour , IBT 20 pass, or linx 20 pass. If you are doing content creation, then you may want rock solid rig. If not, you can be going around at very high speed without having any issues, though knowing it's not stable. I told him that, so i don't know here where do you happen to see another neglectable attitude on my side.
> 
> 6º it happens to be that the settings on auto i told him do not vary at all the system stability, since NB, SB, PCIE, GTL, are options that do not matter while only doing 4ghz. As he was going 800mhz ram, the mobo is perfectly capable of running auto timings (specially if ram training option is enable).They can be left perfecttly on auto. So, what you are trying to tell me, is that if anyone does not know his timings, but will run his memory stock, he should not use auto settings? you must be kidding.
> 
> Auto will work in almost all conditions, except if you are overclocking, WHICH HE WASN'T. You do not need to mess with that. Also consider the fact that he was "in his last try" so there is no point in telling him: well, you can try upping the voltage on only single option, changing every single timing, to see if you go spot on. So, when someone comes "in his last try" your option is "go for a lot of tries with all options???", that's nonsense, mate.
> 
> i should tell you i didn't expect such a personal attack. this is a bit disgusting. Well, weren't you the one that told me that "personal attacks" were not to be allowed??? (to refresh your memory, was between Tnlgg and me talking about stability). btw, i did apologize to Tnlgg in case my words had been misunderstood at that moment.


NOOOOOOOO! I'm sorry if you took me wrong! If you look back @ his post, you'll see I tried helping him in the beginning and he wanted a quick fix! THAT was all I was talking about. If I came across differently then I apologize to you and anyone else who took me wrong.







Edit: By him I'm refering to lumpen.


----------



## schuck6566

To anyone and EVERYONE who may have taken my prior post about Overclocking the wrong way. ALL that was meant was that different hardware can present different issues and that we needed to be willing to work for an acceptable OC. NO digs,cuts,or disparagements were meant towards people offering advice. I was simply stating my OWN opinion on the vagaries of the hardware we're dealing with.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> i aggree with this, as i had already said that.


one thing i noticed in his link to his settings is northbridge voltage is set to 1.2v. when raising FSB to the 400 or better range with 4 sticks of memory i've had to use 1.35v and put a fan on the heatsink of every board i've ever used. maybe thats just my experience though.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> one thing i noticed in his link to his settings is northbridge voltage is set to 1.2v. when raising FSB to the 400 or better range with 4 sticks of memory i've had to use 1.35v and put a fan on the heatsink of every board i've ever used. maybe thats just my experience though.


Nice info.

When overclocking memory, yes you need to increase your CPU NB voltage and ram voltage. it's very well known that if you have 4 pairs of ram, the ram voltage will have to be increased a little, this is not the case of Lumpen, but sometimes increasing the ram voltage helps, from 1,8 to 1,9 or even 2.0 as Crazymonkey said (depending of the type of ram and voltage obviously). it's not that that ram needs more voltage to work at stock but the fact that the chip is not able to supply all 4 sticks the same amount of voltage, so you have to increase it a bit.

i would say if you have 4 sticks you have to increase the voltage, even if running stock fsb clock. What you are saying actually makes sense, but only with 4 sticks, as with two there seems to be no voltage issue.
i run ddr3 1510mhz 9.9.9.24 2T and my system can pass memtest completely with auto NB voltage and auto ram voltage. But i have two sticks.

and for the heatsink, it depends. I've read many times that something over 1,4 on the NB voltage will need active cooling. Heatsinks will handle till 1,4 as general, (many boards won't so take this a particular statement). i dont have almost any experience on NB voltage overheating, since for me NB voltage does nothing in providing stability. If i'm unstable at auto, i'll also be unstable at, 1,3 or 1,4. For me it changes nothing. This is only my case, and may vary from one rig to another.


----------



## iLikeBoobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> If i'm unstable at auto, i'll also be unstable at, 1,3 or 1,4. For me it changes nothing.


What board do u have?

btw.. strange thing happened,
I run IBT on standart 59*, on high 61*, v,high 64* and MAX 52* every test 10runs. Why the hell on max settings the temps where lower 52 than in the first standart 59 test?

E5450 @ 3.87
Vcore set to 1.2,
All other cpu related and motherboard / ram settings are on auto, LLC on
Maybe auto settings adjust something?


----------



## pspec

Hello. First time poster here.

I have a shuttle sg33g5 with an fg33 motherboard. This motherboard uses g33 chipset. Can i install a Xeon X5470 in my computer? Will i have to mod the bios? Is the 5470 the best cpu i can buy? I dont plan on overclocking btw. Just upgrading from a core 2 duo 8400.

Thanks


----------



## pspec

Please help me decide if i should get a core two quad 9650 which i know will work and just drops in no mod needed.

Or should i get a xeon 5470 if it will even work.


----------



## pspec

also will the 120 TDP of the Xeon 5470 be too hot for my computer? Again, I am not planning on overclocking. Its just that I think my computer was originally designed for lower wattage CPU. Thanks


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLikeBoobs*
> 
> What board do u have?
> 
> btw.. strange thing happened,
> I run IBT on standart 59*, on high 61*, v,high 64* and MAX 52* every test 10runs. Why the hell on max settings the temps where lower 52 than in the first standart 59 test?
> 
> E5450 @ 3.87
> Vcore set to 1.2,
> All other cpu related and motherboard / ram settings are on auto, LLC on
> Maybe auto settings adjust something?


i don't think there is a single option in the bios that can lead to less ºC on temps while running IBT considering same vcore on every ibt try.

the only thing is that, maybe your mobo is not pushing your cooler high. I mean. some boards deal with temps in different way. They don't let the air cooling go 100% until it's necessary. Maybe in max ibt the mobo told the cpu cooler to go to 100% speed, so you see that difference. I cannot think of another option. Well, except for a temps reading error, which is not likely to have occurred.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pspec*
> 
> also will the 120 TDP of the Xeon 5470 be too hot for my computer? Again, I am not planning on overclocking. Its just that I think my computer was originally designed for lower wattage CPU. Thanks


If I was going to put a xeon in a shuttle, I'd probably go with an e5450 because of the lower power requirements. (e5450 = 80w vs x5470 = 120w) granted the e5450 is only 3.0GHz compared to the [email protected] Yes,you would Most likely need to add the xeon Microcodes to your bios. (The Shuttle SG41J1 Plus needed them added as a known example.) Would the board handle the x5470? I honestly don't know. The description says the bios can overclock and add voltage to cpu and ram,so maybe it can handle the 120watt compared to the 95w that most c2q's would be drawing. Can the Shuttle handle the HEAT from the x5470? Again,I don't know. You may be better using the 9650,depending on if you are willing to work on the setup. The above is just my OWN opinion, and should in no way be taken as an end all solution/answer. Others may feel differently,or had more experience with the items your asking about.


----------



## pspec

Well i found a q9650 for 45 shipped and i bought it. Its plug and play so i won't have any headaches. Do you think i will find a noticeable improvement over my e8400? I have a SSD drive and my ram is maxed out.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pspec*
> 
> Well i found a q9650 for 45 shipped and i bought it. Its plug and play so i won't have any headaches. Do you think i will find a noticeable improvement over my e8400? I have a SSD drive and my ram is maxed out.


It depends on WHAT you are doing with it. Simple single tab browsing I doubt there will be much difference, several things running @ same time,encoding,ect, yes an improvement should be seen. this link has some benchmark scores showing difference between them with both single & multi core test scores.







http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core2-Quad-Q9650-vs-Intel-Core2-Duo-E8400


----------



## CoadaGravano

Hi guys, i have one questions. I buy a xeon x5472, and my MB is ASRock H31M-S my MB support 1600fsb but in oc mode. My questions it's. This xeon working on my MB? PS: x5472 it's direct modded. Thanks in advance and sorry for my english


----------



## DanReliant

Hi Guys

I have A Xeon E5450 and need a modded bios.
I posted in another forum and Schuck6566 was unable to help and said to post here

please see below the link to the latest bios.
http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=TFK2N&fileId=2731098887&osCode=W764&productCode=vostro-230&languageCode=en&categoryId=BI


----------



## iLikeBoobs

Hi, does somebody know if there is a other board than ASUS P9X79 Deluxe that has 16+2+2+2 pwr phase?
Rampage, Sabertooth and P9X79 PRO all have 8+2+2+2...
i want to get a e5-1650
all amaizingly expensive 2nd hand boards!

Does someone have experience with FOXCONN Quantum Force Quantumian-1 ? It has 14pwr phases!


----------



## mighty44

Guys, I need help...
I modded my bios with Xeon microcodes flashed it and put in my new Xeon e5450(E0 stepping) into my mobo(Its IPIEL-LA rev. 1.03 OEM HP Board which should support Q9650). The computer starts, the bios recognizes the xeon but windows 7 won't start it, freezes at windows logo screen. It managed to start very,very slowly just once and I saw in My computer that the windows also recognizes the xeon. I opened CPU-Z there was the XEON but I've noticed that the fields for multiplier, bus speed and rated FSB were empty only the core speed was visible. No luck reinstalling windows either the installation was stuck in the same place - windows logo screen. Any ideas i will be forever grateful.


----------



## agentx007

1) Check CPU temps in BIOS
2) Check disk controller settings (AHCI/IDE).


----------



## mighty44

The options in the bios are very limited so i can't see the temperature as far as the disk controller settings I have tried them all because I wasn't sure that should I put there and it doesn't start again


----------



## bolc

Come and get me







new World Record guys










http://hwbot.org/submission/3534957_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5450_5028.58_mhz


http://hwbot.org/submission/3531252_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5430_4375.35_mhz

Many more to follow


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Well done!


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> Come and get me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new World Record guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3534957_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5450_5028.58_mhz
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3531252_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5430_4375.35_mhz
> 
> Many more to follow


WOW!!!!!

In the first screenshot, it says E5450 but below says X5450. That vcore is just absolutely ridicolous!!! just 1,238v to go 5ghz is just astonishing. ***!!!!! Just to know, what's the vid for that Cpu?? let me guess, 1,125v?? xDD . Fu-cking amazing lol!!!!

The second one is awesome aswell. I suppose you bought a big amount of cpu's and you got the best ones and sold the rest. am i correct??? vid for that E5430? probably 1,1125v?? xDDD.

Though it's insane, i suppose neither of those cpu's can be called stable, so it's only for bench purposes. i think that should be said, so that people don't think those speed are actually viable for daily use. Or am i mistaken???

We want more screenshots, but .....could they be more detailed please=?=?=?


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> WOW!!!!!
> 
> In the first screenshot, it says E5450 but below says X5450. That vcore is just absolutely ridicolous!!! just 1,238v to go 5ghz is just astonishing. ***!!!!! Just to know, what's the vid for that Cpu?? let me guess, 1,125v?? xDD . Fu-cking amazing lol!!!!
> 
> The second one is awesome aswell. I suppose you bought a big amount of cpu's and you got the best ones and sold the rest. am i correct??? vid for that E5430? probably 1,1125v?? xDDD.
> 
> Though it's insane, i suppose neither of those cpu's can be called stable, so it's only for bench purposes. i think that should be said, so that people don't think those speed are actually viable for daily use. Or am i mistaken???
> 
> We want more screenshots, but .....could they be more detailed please=?=?=?


These are max FSB screen to get frequency records, and these frequency are not meant for 24/7 use. My advice to get a performing cpu is to get a X5460 Costa Rica, stepping E0, for which you can get in almost all case, a fsb of 453 for 4.3 Ghz, without too much trouble.

Any of the good chips can be stabilised at 470-480 FS0 (above will become a severe pain for 24/7), at the exception perhaps of X5470 where you will need a "Golden" chip to make the job at 4.7 Ghz... if at all possible to keep stable in summertime...

The voltage given in cpu-z in XP is the Vid actually, and yes my best E5430/40/50 have Vid of 1.1125 V. But for that X5450, it has a Vid of 1.2375







(I have never met a X5450/60/70 with a Vid below 1.2125 V







)
For E5405: 1.10 V, E5410 at 1.1375 V, but no E5420 with low Vid yet... For X5450/60/70, Vid doesn't mean much, you need to test them, and my best have Vid of 1.2125/1.2375/1.25.

Here you have most of the chips I went through to retrieve the required Vcore for each to be stable ~30-60' under prim95 blend
https://mega.nz/#!j55QTS4B!PeG3Wdanfwxytwz3bJTU0mOO_7cwyrX09mQIsWSGrs0

and as you imagine, I use the best ones currently to bench max FSB. I have just started, next I have the low end, low power cpus to go through, namely E5405-E5420 and L5408-L5420.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> These are max FSB screen to get frequency records, and these frequency are not meant for 24/7 use. My advice to get a performing cpu is to get a X5460 Costa Rica, stepping E0, for which you can get in almost all case, a fsb of 453 for 4.3 Ghz, without too much trouble.
> 
> Any of the good chips can be stabilised at 470-480 FS0 (above will become a severe pain for 24/7), at the exception perhaps of X5470 where you will need a "Golden" chip to make the job at 4.7 Ghz... if at all possible to keep stable in summertime...
> 
> The voltage given in cpu-z in XP is the Vid actually, and yes my best E5430/40/50 have Vid of 1.1125 V. But for that X5450, it has a Vid of 1.2375
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I have never met a X5450/60/70 with a Vid below 1.2125 V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> For E5405: 1.10 V, E5410 at 1.1375 V, but no E5420 with low Vid yet... For X5450/60/70, Vid doesn't mean much, you need to test them, and my best have Vid of 1.2125/1.2375/1.25.
> 
> Here you have most of the chips I went through to retrieve the required Vcore for each to be stable ~30-60' under prim95 blend
> https://mega.nz/#!j55QTS4B!PeG3Wdanfwxytwz3bJTU0mOO_7cwyrX09mQIsWSGrs0
> 
> and as you imagine, I use the best ones currently to bench max FSB. I have just started, next I have the low end, low power cpus to go through, namely E5405-E5420 and L5408-L5420.


Can I just say this is 1 of the most complete and well organized listings of the more commonly used xeons for modding? It should help alot if only to show that they have good and bad voltage demands for OC'ing depending on the individual cpu.It's certainly end some arguments about if a cpu should be able to run @ 4.0 GHz only above 1.3v or if it can manage 1.2 or below. The answer being "It depends"







Thank-You for the time AND money involved in this(lol,I know U are going for records,but STILL..) I for 1 appreciate U keeping a record of the cpu's and their performance AND your sharing it.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> These are max FSB screen to get frequency records, and these frequency are not meant for 24/7 use. My advice to get a performing cpu is to get a X5460 Costa Rica, stepping E0, for which you can get in almost all case, a fsb of 453 for 4.3 Ghz, without too much trouble.
> 
> Any of the good chips can be stabilised at 470-480 FS0 (above will become a severe pain for 24/7), at the exception perhaps of X5470 where you will need a "Golden" chip to make the job at 4.7 Ghz... if at all possible to keep stable in summertime...
> 
> The voltage given in cpu-z in XP is the Vid actually, and yes my best E5430/40/50 have Vid of 1.1125 V. But for that X5450, it has a Vid of 1.2375
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I have never met a X5450/60/70 with a Vid below 1.2125 V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> For E5405: 1.10 V, E5410 at 1.1375 V, but no E5420 with low Vid yet... For X5450/60/70, Vid doesn't mean much, you need to test them, and my best have Vid of 1.2125/1.2375/1.25.
> 
> Here you have most of the chips I went through to retrieve the required Vcore for each to be stable ~30-60' under prim95 blend
> https://mega.nz/#!j55QTS4B!PeG3Wdanfwxytwz3bJTU0mOO_7cwyrX09mQIsWSGrs0
> 
> and as you imagine, I use the best ones currently to bench max FSB. I have just started, next I have the low end, low power cpus to go through, namely E5405-E5420 and L5408-L5420.


NICE!!!

My X5460 is doing linx stable for 20 pass at 1,41v 4,3ghz and it's my 24/7 rig now. (now testing stability issues at 458x9,5 1,4250v 4.350mhz). By now, rock solid gaming , browsing , watching films and so on. i managed to pass a big amount of synthetic benchmarks at 4,6ghz 1,48v ish like Cinebench R15 getting 513 points. If i want to post just windows, less voltage , obviously. Just for bench purposes, not 24/7. Vid 1,25v. Tried 4,7 ghz, i can post into windows, but i will not pass Cinebench, which is a very used program to test stability very fast. i think i can post my Xeon at 4.8ghz and enter windows, but that's as far as i can go, almost sure. 4,7ghz with my X5460 is definetely possible and i can probe it.
Considering the max "safe" voltage for this harpertown xeons is 1,45v, going over 4,4ghz will need just to much vcore. an X5470 can be surely viable at 4,6ghz 1,45v ish (also depends on silicon lottery)

so in that screenshot, where it says E5450 it's actually an X5450 right?? 1,2375v Vid is also nice.

Those X5460 in the excel batch are 30-60 minutes in Prime95 at that Vcore??well, almost all of them are better than mine if that's correct. i need almost 1,41v to do 4,3ghz in linx, and i will not pass prime95 blend under any circumstance because one of the cores fails randomly. seems not a cpu related issue. i really don't know why. Any tip about this???

if you could show us more info, like screenshots of mobo, ram speed, and HWmonitor would be really usefull.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Can I just say this is 1 of the most complete and well organized listings of the more commonly used xeons for modding? It should help alot if only to show that they have good and bad voltage demands for OC'ing depending on the individual cpu.It's certainly end some arguments about if a cpu should be able to run @ 4.0 GHz only above 1.3v or if it can manage 1.2 or below. The answer being "It depends"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-You for the time AND money involved in this(lol,I know U are going for records,but STILL..) I for 1 appreciate U keeping a record of the cpu's and their performance AND your sharing it.


Well the batch number (I should have kept the last 3 digits, I know...., but even within the exact same batch number I could see large differences) will indicate those with possibly low Vid, and those who consistently give the best results (3845A roxxx, 3843B is very good), those with a lot of variability (3834A, 3842B, but with awesome chips sometimes, etc). I focused mostly on E5440 and X5460, then on E5450/X5450, and with E5430/L5420, L5408 got lucky with the first one with super low Vids...

Cpus of different series can go across the same batch numbers, which gives some indication which is favored for low Vid, which binned for a X series has a good potential for going up, or wodn if you like downvolting (many X5460 can make 3.8 Ghz below their Vid, and X5460 @ stock can often handle it at 1.10 V







), etc.

Currenlty, I am missing a Golden X5470, no great E5420 and have no L5430. Time will come


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> NICE!!!
> 
> My X5460 is doing linx stable for 20 pass at 1,41v 4,3ghz and it's my 24/7 rig now. (now testing stability issues at 458x9,5 1,4250v 4.350mhz). By now, rock solid gaming , browsing , watching films and so on. i managed to pass a big amount of synthetic benchmarks at 4,6ghz 1,48v ish like Cinebench R15 getting 513 points. If i want to post just windows, less voltage , obviously. Just for bench purposes, not 24/7. Vid 1,25v. Tried 4,7 ghz, i can post into windows, but i will not pass Cinebench, which is a very used program to test stability very fast. i think i can post my Xeon at 4.8ghz and enter windows, but that's as far as i can go, almost sure. 4,7ghz with my X5460 is definetely possible and i can probe it.
> Considering the max "safe" voltage for this harpertown xeons is 1,45v, going over 4,4ghz will need just to much vcore. an X5470 can be surely viable at 4,6ghz 1,45v ish (also depends on silicon lottery)
> 
> so in that screenshot, where it says E5450 it's actually an X5450 right?? 1,2375v Vid is also nice.
> 
> Those X5460 in the excel batch are 30-60 minutes in Prime95 at that Vcore??well, almost all of them are better than mine if that's correct. i need almost 1,41v to do 4,3ghz in linx, and i will not pass prime95 blend under any circumstance because one of the cores fails randomly. seems not a cpu related issue. i really don't know why. Any tip about this???
> 
> if you could show us more info, like screenshots of mobo, ram speed, and HWmonitor would be really usefull.


All cpu screens of X5450 say E5450 in the title but X5450 in the text








The Vid is 1.2375, not bad, and this one did almost as good as 2x E5450 with Vid 1.1125 and 1.125 V at 459 fsb = 4.13 Ghz, with 1.2625 V for the X vs 1.25 V for the E.

The voltage in the Excel file are those required to pass 30-60' prim95 using a P5Q Pro turbo (same results on any P5Q: tried P5Q, P5QC, P5QD Turbo, P5Q turbo, except the P5Q Deluxe, P5Q-E and P5Q Premium which have a different design ; tried a P5Q3 Deluxe lately, and was fine at 450, just needed some love







).
This is the voltage entered in the bios. On Asus board P45series with LLC option, the load voltage is almost equal to the Vbios. On Gigabyte, that differes a bit, typicaly you get 20-30 mV drop and need to compensate accordingly.

I must say that any X5460 requiring above 1.4 V to get 4.275 Ghz, I considered as suxxor.... Golden are below 1.3 V, roxxor below 1.325, good between 1.325-1.35, then the rest









Tests were almost all done with an AIO 240 from LEPA, with 2x120 push 2x120 pull, in open air, Arctic MX-2 paste. 2x2Go ram. I rarely exceeded 55-60C on the cores, except for those requiring > 1.4 V.

What is your mb model? Heatsink? Ram ?


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> All cpu screens of X5450 say E5450 in the title but X5450 in the text
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vid is 1.2375, not bad, and this one did almost as good as 2x E5450 with Vid 1.1125 and 1.125 V at 459 fsb = 4.13 Ghz, with 1.2625 V for the X vs 1.25 V for the E.
> 
> The voltage in the Excel file are those required to pass 30-60' prim95 using a P5Q Pro turbo (same results on any P5Q: tried P5Q, P5QC, P5QD Turbo, P5Q turbo, except the P5Q Deluxe, P5Q-E and P5Q Premium which have a different design ; tried a P5Q3 Deluxe lately, and was fine at 450, just needed some love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> This is the voltage entered in the bios. On Asus board P45series with LLC option, the load voltage is almost equal to the Vbios. On Gigabyte, that differes a bit, typicaly you get 20-30 mV drop and need to compensate accordingly.
> 
> I must say that any X5460 requiring above 1.4 V to get 4.275 Ghz, I considered as suxxor.... Golden are below 1.3 V, roxxor below 1.325, good between 1.325-1.35, then the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your mb model?


P5QC with DDR3. Mine will not pass Prime95 at 4,3ghz, no matter which voltage i pull into it (already tried), There is always a core failing in prime95. I haven't tested with ddr2 though. but it's no point since i bought this mobo for ddr3 compatibility. According to what you are saying, my xeon is rubish, xDDD.

i've researched a lot on voltages in X5460 and i must say mine is not good, but it was not too far from others. But considering your numbers, they seem brutally low. all of them. i've seen a lot of 4ghz X5460 at around 1,32v. Mine needs 1,31875v to do 432x9,5 4,1ghz prime95 and IBT stable. which is really not bad. But beyond that, you have to go very high on the vcore to reach stable speed.
Almost any X5460 you have is better than mine according to what you are saying. I'm surprised. I thought that that xeon excell was only using successful post into windows and a bit of activity. Never thought it was 30-60 min prime95 blend.

I never thought my xeon was a good one, but an average. Now that you've said that........well......


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> P5QC with DDR3. Mine will not pass Prime95 at 4,3ghz, no matter which voltage i pull into it (already tried), There is always a core failing in prime95. I haven't tested with ddr2 though. but it's no point since i bought this mobo for ddr3 compatibility. According to what you are saying, my xeon is rubish, xDDD.
> 
> i've researched a lot on voltages in X5460 and i must say mine is not good, but it was not too far from others. But considering your numbers, they seem brutally low. all of them. i've seen a lot of 4ghz X5460 at around 1,32v. Mine needs 1,31875v to do 432x9,5 4,1ghz prime95 and IBT stable. which is really not bad. But beyond that, you have to go very high on the vcore to reach stable speed.
> Almost any X5460 you have is better than mine according to what you are saying. I'm surprised. I thought that that xeon excell was only using successful post into windows and a bit of activity. Never thought it was 30-60 min prime95 blend.
> 
> I never thought my xeon was a good one, but an average. Now that you've said that........well......


I could have filled the list with some extra e5440 and x5460 not withstanding 3.9 and 4.275 Ghz at 1.25 and 1.4 V (hence the > 1.25 and > 1.4 V in the list, or I simply omitted them).

all my chips are E0 steppings. Do you have E0 or C0 ?

your P5QC is fine, no reason it can't cope with 453 Mhz fsb. on mine and others P5Q, you are generally fine with that NB freq for 1.2-1.24 V. for fsb term somewhere between 1.20-1.26 V is enough for E0 stepping (I systematically used 1.20 Nb and 1.22 for fsb at 450 Mhz fsb ; even less with E5440)

first things first, which capacity / frequencty/ timings do you run your ram?

when going to ddr3 board (I had ep45t-ud3r and p5q3 dlx), you need need to be cautious when going above 1333 Mhz ram frequency. it may result in instability if you do not deactivate certain memory features of the bios (dram trainning read, write, mem oc charger, etc, you need to test one by one).
plus, if you go above 1333 mhz, you will need to increase the ram voltage even though your ram is certified 1600 cas9 1.5 V, on those boards, it needs higher voltage cause the memory reference voltages coupling with the mch need to be higher (in my case 1.5 V was enough at 1333, at 1600 I needed 1.64 V). (on asus, you can t adjust ram ref voltages, but you can on that gigabyte)

also, I needed to fix all primary (9-9-9-24) and secondary timings to be fine. below 1333, 5-10-108 are fine secondary timings but above 1333, you need to use 6-12-128 (the numbers are not in order, but the bios shows the default value, when you see a 5 input a 6, instead of 78 trfc, put 108 ot 128). run aida and get the full list of timings for the 1333 profile and 1600 profile. use those numbers.

anyways, make 100% sure your ram is without error at that fsb and ramfrequency you want, by running memtest86+. multiplier x3.33 was not very stable, and x4 was too high, x3.2 waqs a good one in my case. that would make 1450 mhz ram for you, and with 1.60 V ram you should be fine. otherwise make x3 with ~1360 fine at 1.52 V or so.

then, f the ram memtests fine, you also need to adjust manually the perf level (aka transaction booster or whatnot). 10 may be too low, try 14 and see if prim95 crashes. to test that, decrease the cpu multiplier to x6 and bench the sytstem. Vcore can be decreased to Vid = 1.25 V, fsb term at 1.20 V. make a 1.24 V NB and see how that goes.

then increase the multiplier to x9.5, and accomodate with a higher Vcore, and possibly a little bit of fsb term


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> I could have filled the list with some extra e5440 and x5460 not withstanding 3.9 and 4.275 Ghz at 1.25 and 1.4 V (hence the > 1.25 and > 1.4 V in the list, or I simply omitted them).
> 
> all my chips are E0 steppings. Do you have E0 or C0 ?
> 
> your P5QC is fine, no reason it can't cope with 453 Mhz fsb. on mine and others P5Q, you are generally fine with that NB freq for 1.2-1.24 V. for fsb term somewhere between 1.20-1.26 V is enough for E0 stepping (I systematically used 1.20 Nb and 1.22 for fsb at 450 Mhz fsb ; even less with E5440)
> 
> first things first, which capacity / frequencty/ timings do you run your ram?
> 
> when going to ddr3 board (I had ep45t-ud3r and p5q3 dlx), you need need to be cautious when going above 1333 Mhz ram frequency. it may result in instability if you do not deactivate certain memory features of the bios (dram trainning read, write, mem oc charger, etc, you need to test one by one).
> plus, if you go above 1333 mhz, you will need to increase the ram voltage even though your ram is certified 1600 cas9 1.5 V, on those boards, it needs higher voltage cause the memory reference voltages coupling with the mch need to be higher (in my case 1.5 V was enough at 1333, at 1600 I needed 1.64 V). also, I needed to fix all primary (9-9-9-24) and econdary timings to be fine. below 1333, 5-10-108 are fine timings but above 1333, you need to use 6-12-128 (the numbers are not in order, but the bios shows the default value, when you see a 5 input a 6, instead of 78 trfc, put 108 ot 128).
> (on asus, you can t adjust ram ref voltages, but you can on that gigabyte)
> 
> anyways, make 100% sure your ram is without error at that fsb you want, by running memtest86+
> 
> if the ram memtests fine, then you also need to adjust manually the perf level (aka transaction booster or whatnot). 10 may be too low, try 14 and see if prim95 crashes. tyo test that, decrease the cpu multiplier to x6 and bench the sytstem. Vcore can be decrwase to Vid = 1.25 V, fsb term at 1.20 V. make a 1.24 V NB and see how that goes.
> 
> then increase the multiplier to x9.5, and accomodate with a higher Vcore, and possibly a little bit of fsb term


Nice imput

E0 stepping.
it's not an fsb issue. I tried 510 fsb x 6 multi and it passed prime95 without issues.only 15min but almost enough i think, since normaly, at least for me, one core fails before 5 min of workload.

i have a pair of KHX1600C9D3B1K2/8GX at 1600 will need 9.9.9.27 an 1,65v and currently running at 610x2 = 1220mhz doing 7.7.7.20.78.2T (auto settings and auto vram). No problem with memtest. The ram divider is weird, since if i go strap 400 1374mhz divider, i´ll get a real speed of 1,500mnhz ish. something over 1374mhz in strap ram divider will give stability issues. i will try setting manual settings in primary and secundary timings, just to see if i can run prime95 blend.

I also disable ram training. OC mem is On. transaction booster is auto (never understood that setting). vfsb is 1,3v . NB voltage auto. i tried 1,3 and 1,4v on NB and even 1,8v on the ram in the past for stability issues in prime95 blend, but there was simply no option. i know for a fact my pair of kingston can do 2133mhz at 10.11.11.30.2T in my P9x79 deluxe mobo. i even tried those settings (very relaxed timings for 1200mhz ddr3, but failed aswell.

Fact is that i tested Prime95 small FFT's for vcore adjustment (which test's almost no ram), and anything below 1,41v at 4,3ghz it crashes so i guess that's my minimum. I´ll definetily give a try to your settings, but considering the tests i've done to achieve an stable vcore adapted to speed, i can say with some certainty, that my issue is vcore, not ram, at least, according to my testing. Maybe that changes with your settings and i manage to pass blend at 4,3ghz. as for the vcore.....that seems a no go for me.

i really appreciate your input mate.


----------



## agentx007

AI Transaction Booster is Performance Level, or in English :
How much performance you want to have on NB (it's internal workings setting).
Lower = Higher Perf. but less stability.
I use AI Trans. Level of "7" for 1500MHz and CL7, and tRFC of "86" (but I got X48 chipset tho, so don't mind me)









I would also try lower Strap (like 266MHz or 333MHz), and see what it does.

EDIT : Piskeante, you have Single Sided 4GB modules








Here's spce sheet : LINK
I think that's the problem, LGA 775 IMCs don't like 512MB/chip design.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> AI Transaction Booster is Performance Level, or in English :
> How much performance you want to have on NB (it's internal workings setting).
> Lower = Higher Perf. but less stability.
> I use AI Trans. Level of "7" for 1500MHz and CL7, and tRFC of "86" (but I got X48 chipset tho, so don't mind me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would also try lower Strap (like 266MHz or 333MHz), and see what it does.
> 
> EDIT : Piskeante, you have Single Sided 4GB modules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's spce sheet : LINK
> I think that's the problem, LGA 775 IMCs don't like 512MB/chip design.


yes, i was aware of this issue. But when i bought this pair, like 5 years ago, or more i was not thinking of anything like overclocking. The problem is that researching for compatible low density ram is a pain in the as-s. it's very difficult to know, because almost no manufacturer says it (kingston is one of those who actually tell you), but you cannot get a listing of low density ddr3 at the moment. Well, i didn't manage to get it, but it can exist somewhere.

if someone knows a model of low density ddr3 , i can try to buy one from ebay if it's cheap.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> AI Transaction Booster is Performance Level, or in English :
> How much performance you want to have on NB (it's internal workings setting).
> Lower = Higher Perf. but less stability.
> I use AI Trans. Level of "7" for 1500MHz and CL7, and tRFC of "86" (but I got X48 chipset tho, so don't mind me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would also try lower Strap (like 266MHz or 333MHz), and see what it does.
> 
> EDIT : Piskeante, you have Single Sided 4GB modules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's spce sheet : LINK
> I think that's the problem, LGA 775 IMCs don't like 512MB/chip design.


you are right, with ddr2 fsb strap higher is better but with ddr3 that s the other way around if I remember well

chipset x3/48 p35/45, etc, can t support single sided so he must have double sided, the pc would not boot otherwise









if Vcore issue, try playing with Vcore, fsb term and gtl ref values. upping one step the gtl ref, upping fsb term to 1.30 V if lower, upping Vcore a bit

perhaps easier if you post your voltage settings?


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> you are right, with ddr2 fsb strap higher is better but with ddr3 that s the other way around if I remember well
> 
> chipset x3/48 p35/45, etc, can t support single sided so he must have double sided, the pc would not boot otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if Vcore issue, try playing with Vcore, fsb term and gtl ref values. upping one step the gtl ref, upping fsb term to 1.30 V if lower, upping Vcore a bit
> 
> perhaps easier if you post your voltage settings?


GTL 0,65x
fsb term 1,3v
vcore 4,3 1,41250v

Yesterday i managed to pass blend test tweaking ram settings, but i don't know why i cannot now.


as you can see, i only used 458x6. and it passed. But with the same exact settings, changed multi for 9,5 and failed.

i will try today another time to see what the actual F-uck happened.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> GTL 0,65x
> fsb term 1,3v
> vcore 4,3 1,41250v
> 
> Yesterday i managed to pass blend test tweaking ram settings, but i don't know why i cannot now.
> 
> 
> as you can see, i only used 458x6. and it passed. But with the same exact settings, changed multi for 9,5 and failed.
> 
> i will try today another time to see what the actual F-uck happened.


Cpu enhance or whatever, last of the list, is on compatible ?

push Vcore to 1.4375 v, no change as to when the prrim95 failing happens

typically, if Vcore moves the time at which the error coccurs, then it may be more Vcore related.

if the error happens all the time at the same time, it is more likely the chipset or fsb term, assuming ram is fine

what is your NB chipset voltage?

Ps: at 460 fsb, gtl ref on auto is fine too but that's often x0.63 by default I think, I least on my ep45 which allows to tweak directly the voltage value


----------



## bolc

A few more WR







Those I got on air stock mb heatsink and a 240 AIO... not optimized and could go higher but given there is no competition, not worth







555-560 is reachable for sure, the limitation is on the fsb term not the chipset, anbd plenty of room for Vcore...
http://hwbot.org/submission/3536139_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5405_3302.13_mhz
http://hwbot.org/submission/3535244_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5410_3806.13_mhz
http://hwbot.org/submission/3536045_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5420_4095.98_mhz

L5408 and L5420 to follow soon, others later...


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> A few more WR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those I got on air stock mb heatsink and a 240 AIO... not optimized and could go higher but given there is no competition, not worth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 555-560 is reachable for sure, the limitation is on the fsb term not the chipset, anbd plenty of room for Vcore...
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3536139_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5405_3302.13_mhz
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3535244_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5410_3806.13_mhz
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3536045_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5420_4095.98_mhz
> 
> L5408 and L5420 to follow soon, others later...


Nice list of Xeons you have there.









I have X5470,its a great sample but with my P35 board i cant go that high(5GHz+),max i can take it is at 4.90GHz & that is NOT STABLE.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Nice list of Xeons you have there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have X5470,its a great sample but with my P35 board i cant go that high(5GHz+),max i can take it is at 4.90GHz & that is NOT STABLE.


what is the vid and batch of yours?
I had one doing 4.4 @ 1.35 v stable on prim95 but sold it by mistaking 2 chips.... I am left with one doing 4.45 @ 1.3875 prim95 stable (Vcore=Vbios, LLC ON on a Asus P45 board).
I am sure I can bench it above 5 Ghz, but not sure if I can beat the WR ar 5.25 Ghz without iced water... will see


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> what is the vid and batch of yours?
> I had one doing 4.4 @ 1.35 v stable on prim95 but sold it by mistaking 2 chips.... I am left with one doing 4.45 @ 1.3875 prim95 stable (Vcore=Vbios, LLC ON on a Asus P45 board).
> I am sure I can bench it above 5 Ghz, but not sure if I can beat the WR ar 5.25 Ghz without iced water... will see


He needed 1,7v to do that 5,25ghz!!! lol!!. those world records are only for posting into windows and loading cpu-z??


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> what is the vid and batch of yours?
> I had one doing 4.4 @ 1.35 v stable on prim95 but sold it by mistaking 2 chips.... I am left with one doing 4.45 @ 1.3875 prim95 stable (Vcore=Vbios, LLC ON on a Asus P45 board).
> I am sure I can bench it above 5 Ghz, but not sure if I can beat the WR ar 5.25 Ghz without iced water... will see


VID 1.2375, running at 4GHz on stock voltage.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> VID 1.2375, running at 4GHz on stock voltage.


very good chip indeed


----------



## Mark-o

Anyone have luck with the ECS nforce 570slit type board with a e5450?


----------



## WickedWays

Hi i have a Xeon e5450 (SLANQ C0) and an Pegatron IPM41-D3, after some days trying to put this motherboard to work with the Xeon i found it very unstable an giving my BSOD's every time i load up the sistem, i moded the bios, installed the operational sistem again and nothing work for this combination of motherboard and Processor, on the bios disabling C1 and EIST is essential for boot the sistem if these options are enabled the SO will freeze on loading, the bios of this IPM41-D3 will only let you alter the RCD, RP and RAS, with will likely alter nothing on the speed of the ram, and you will not be alowed to alter processor voltage only timing for lowering processor speed not increasing, now i have to buy another motherboard e.e if someone can indicate some motherboard DDR3 1333 80W TPD i will be really grateful for the help.
Or if someone has a miraculous magic that will make this IPM41-D3 work with the e5450 xd

What I already did
Mod Bios
Mess with all bios configurations
Reinstalled the OS

After configuring bios i can boot up to windows but weird things like avast modules not getting activated and web pages crashing randomly, corrupted downloads and for last the BSOD's with all sort of error's :q

and sorry for my bad english...


----------



## CrazyMonkey

It could be the power draw from the motherboard not to be good enough to make the Xeon stable...


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WickedWays*
> 
> Hi i have a Xeon e5450 (SLANQ C0) and an Pegatron IPM41-D3, after some days trying to put this motherboard to work with the Xeon i found it very unstable an giving my BSOD's every time i load up the sistem, i moded the bios, installed the operational sistem again and nothing work for this combination of motherboard and Processor, on the bios disabling C1 and EIST is essential for boot the sistem if these options are enabled the SO will freeze on loading, the bios of this IPM41-D3 will only let you alter the RCD, RP and RAS, with will likely alter nothing on the speed of the ram, and you will not be alowed to alter processor voltage only timing for lowering processor speed not increasing, now i have to buy another motherboard e.e if someone can indicate some motherboard DDR3 1333 80W TPD i will be really grateful for the help.
> Or if someone has a miraculous magic that will make this IPM41-D3 work with the e5450 xd
> 
> What I already did
> Mod Bios
> Mess with all bios configurations
> Reinstalled the OS
> 
> After configuring bios i can boot up to windows but weird things like avast modules not getting activated and web pages crashing randomly, corrupted downloads and for last the BSOD's with all sort of error's :q
> 
> and sorry for my bad english...


it seems like your mobo supports X5355 Xeon, it's a 120w TDP, so you should be fine. Are you sure the bios mod is correct?? where did you get it? That would be the main problem. Also your mobo only supports up to 4gb of DDR3, so you have to stick to sticks of 2gb DDR3 memory, so max viable for you is 2x2gb ddr3 ram. Also, it's possible that you are running a ddr3 speed that the mobo does not support, so reduce the FSB strap and go all the way down (of ram speed) as possible.

It can be also a problem of voltage. Did you set in auto? try 1,3v to be sure that your cpu has more than enough voltage to power up. Just to eliminate "power" issues.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WickedWays*
> 
> Hi i have a Xeon e5450 (SLANQ C0) and an Pegatron IPM41-D3, after some days trying to put this motherboard to work with the Xeon i found it very unstable an giving my BSOD's every time i load up the sistem, i moded the bios, installed the operational sistem again and nothing work for this combination of motherboard and Processor, on the bios disabling C1 and EIST is essential for boot the sistem if these options are enabled the SO will freeze on loading, the bios of this IPM41-D3 will only let you alter the RCD, RP and RAS, with will likely alter nothing on the speed of the ram, and you will not be alowed to alter processor voltage only timing for lowering processor speed not increasing, now i have to buy another motherboard e.e if someone can indicate some motherboard DDR3 1333 80W TPD i will be really grateful for the help.
> Or if someone has a miraculous magic that will make this IPM41-D3 work with the e5450 xd
> 
> What I already did
> Mod Bios
> Mess with all bios configurations
> Reinstalled the OS
> 
> After configuring bios i can boot up to windows but weird things like avast modules not getting activated and web pages crashing randomly, corrupted downloads and for last the BSOD's with all sort of error's :q
> 
> and sorry for my bad english...


Did You ever have ANY quad core working properly in that board? The reason I'm asking, according to HP's site,they only supported DUAL core cpu's on it.
Processor upgrade information
Motherboard supports the following processor upgrades:
Core 2 Duo E8xxx series (W)
Core 2 Duo E7xxx series (W)
Intel Pentium (W) E5xxx series with Dual Core Technology
Celeron Dual Core (C) E1xx0 series
If you still wanna try a quad, maybe a cheap q9550 or 9650? The q9650 would be the same speed as the xeon you tried,and wouldn't need any changes to bios if supported.
You MAY want to ck the sata drivers ect for the board,and Did you RE-SET the cmos after you flashed the bios before installing the xeon? So it could be detected and run properly with the new microcode? Does the xeon show sse4.1 in cpu-z? (a good way to ck if the bios mod was correct and code added is working/correct)


----------



## Piskeante

E5450 on that Pegatron IPM41-D3 should work

Here is the evidence:


----------



## WickedWays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Did You ever have ANY quad core working properly in that board? The reason I'm asking, according to HP's site,they only supported DUAL core cpu's on it.
> Processor upgrade information
> Motherboard supports the following processor upgrades:
> Core 2 Duo E8xxx series (W)
> Core 2 Duo E7xxx series (W)
> Intel Pentium (W) E5xxx series with Dual Core Technology
> Celeron Dual Core (C) E1xx0 series
> If you still wanna try a quad, maybe a cheap q9550 or 9650? The q9650 would be the same speed as the xeon you tried,and wouldn't need any changes to bios if supported.
> You MAY want to ck the sata drivers ect for the board,and Did you RE-SET the cmos after you flashed the bios before installing the xeon? So it could be detected and run properly with the new microcode? Does the xeon show sse4.1 in cpu-z? (a good way to ck if the bios mod was correct and code added is working/correct)


Nop that motherboard Is not manufactured by HP but by PCware a sub division of ASUS on Brazil, the thing is on the site of this motherboard the q9650 are listed as a compatible quade core, and the specs of this motherboard are 95W of TDP FSB of 1333Mhz Support of dual channel DDR3 1333Mhz max up to 8GB, chipset Intel G41, i have the latest bios update and i read all the instructions on dellided site about this mod, i did the mod exactli as especified by the site and flashed the bios and after installing the new processor i did a reset on the bios...


----------



## agentx007

@WickedWays
How much Vcore you see in CPU-z under load ?
I would try VID modding your chip, to see if +0,05V on Vcore would help.


----------



## WickedWays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> it seems like your mobo supports X5355 Xeon, it's a 120w TDP, so you should be fine. Are you sure the bios mod is correct?? where did you get it? That would be the main problem. Also your mobo only supports up to 4gb of DDR3, so you have to stick to sticks of 2gb DDR3 memory, so max viable for you is 2x2gb ddr3 ram. Also, it's possible that you are running a ddr3 speed that the mobo does not support, so reduce the FSB strap and go all the way down (of ram speed) as possible.
> 
> It can be also a problem of voltage. Did you set in auto? try 1,3v to be sure that your cpu has more than enough voltage to power up. Just to eliminate "power" issues.


Like i said on the original post this motherboard do not allow voltage adjustment's or memory speed adjustment's, i did the mod correctly on the bios using the microcods for C0 SLANQ, this mobo support up to 8GB of ddr3 1333mhz dual channel his fsb is 1333mhz and the TDP is 95W...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> E5450 on that Pegatron IPM41-D3 should work
> 
> Here is the evidence:


yeah one of the reasons that i buy this xeon is because i watched this, and on this website http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/ has a IPM41-D3 with x5450 working :q


----------



## Duality92

I have an MSI G41M-P26 with 2*4GB G.Skill DDR3-1066 RAM with a Xeon E5420 for sale if anyone here is interested.

Board has a broken PCIE clip, one broken RAM clip and missing a capacitor top left for PWM fan control.

Appart from that, it works flawlessly









$70 shipped to NA.


----------



## WickedWays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> @WickedWays
> How much Vcore you see in CPU-z under load ?
> I would try VID modding your chip, to see if +0,05V on Vcore would help.


On load i don't remember because the only time i get a stress test running for 10 minutes i don't take any scrennshots but on idle i have some scrennshots what is the best way to upload the scrennshots?
the Vcore on idle stay at 1.160 and could you explain more about VID modding?


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WickedWays*
> 
> the Vcore on idle stay at 1.160 and could you explain more about VID modding?


This forum uses attachments adjustment (for screenshots). You can use it or external services like imgur.com to post a link/picture.
As for VID mod :
Basicly, it's BSEL mod for Vcore Voltage Control








VID modding tricks MB's BIOS to use higher Vcore than was programmed/set by Intel in factory.
It works because MB's are programmed to support more than one voltage, and top value in Intel spec for 45nm CPU's isn't top Vcore a motherboard must support.

If you don't get the theory, here's a practical example : 
^That MB can't support Vcore adjustment... and even that CPU to be exact (at least officially







).
Using VID mod, I increased stock Vcore from 1,2875V to 1,3875V.
Since Vdroop is high and load line calibration is non existant on that MB, I was only able to get 3,85GHz out of my CPU and that was on stock Intel cooling.
All that was required, to pull this off, was a tiny piece of aluminium tape between two pads on the underside of the CPU (pads that are next to each other).


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WickedWays*
> 
> Nop that motherboard Is not manufactured by HP but by PCware a sub division of ASUS on Brazil, the thing is on the site of this motherboard the q9650 are listed as a compatible quade core, and the specs of this motherboard are 95W of TDP FSB of 1333Mhz Support of dual channel DDR3 1333Mhz max up to 8GB, chipset Intel G41, i have the latest bios update and i read all the instructions on dellided site about this mod, i did the mod exactli as especified by the site and flashed the bios and after installing the new processor i did a reset on the bios...


Ok,Since I'm catching flack, here's why I posted what I did. the TOP result for 'Pegatron IPM41-D3" in my search results. https://support.hp.com/hk-en/document/c02185182 Was kinda hard to know your's was a different board.
Here's basicly how you can tell them apart.First picture is HP board(no pcware sticker under the cpu socket.) Second picture is PCWare board(Note the white sticker under cpu socket with IPM41-D3-PCWARE on it)

So,if I gave poor advice,it was mistakenly,and based on the info given.


----------



## WickedWays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Ok,Since I'm catching flack, here's why I posted what I did. the TOP result for 'Pegatron IPM41-D3" in my search results. https://support.hp.com/hk-en/document/c02185182 Was kinda hard to know your's was a different board.
> Here's basicly how you can tell them apart.First picture is HP board(no pcware sticker under the cpu socket.) Second picture is PCWare board(Note the white sticker under cpu socket with IPM41-D3-PCWARE on it)
> 
> So,if I gave poor advice,it was mistakenly,and based on the info given.


oh yeah sorry, mine is the second one


----------



## TB13

Blown away that this thread now has over 1.5million views and 1200 pages of responses! Glad this is still helping people out nearly 4 years later and I hope it continues to provide information for years to come!

Might have to toss a setup back together to play with again


----------



## WickedWays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> This forum uses attachments adjustment (for screenshots). You can use it or external services like imgur.com to post a link/picture.
> As for VID mod :
> Basicly, it's BSEL mod for Vcore Voltage Control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VID modding tricks MB's BIOS to use higher Vcore than was programmed/set by Intel in factory.
> It works because MB's are programmed to support more than one voltage, and top value in Intel spec for 45nm CPU's isn't top Vcore a motherboard must support.
> 
> If you don't get the theory, here's a practical example :
> ^That MB can't support Vcore adjustment... and even that CPU to be exact (at least officially
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> Using VID mod, I increased stock Vcore from 1,2875V to 1,3875V.
> Since Vdroop is high and load line calibration is non existant on that MB, I was only able to get 3,85GHz out of my CPU and that was on stock Intel cooling.
> All that was required, to pull this off, was a tiny piece of aluminium tape between two pads on the underside of the CPU (pads that are next to each other).


i think archiving a higher voltage should solve the instability, because when i was testing my xeon was runing only at 2.992 ghz, but i maight be wrong, searching for VID mod for xeons harpertows i not able to find anything about what pins i need to modify, if someone can help :q

here are some pictures when the xeon was installed

these pictures are taken after the system starts and is idling for some minutes


----------



## WickedWays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> This forum uses attachments adjustment (for screenshots). You can use it or external services like imgur.com to post a link/picture.
> As for VID mod :
> Basicly, it's BSEL mod for Vcore Voltage Control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VID modding tricks MB's BIOS to use higher Vcore than was programmed/set by Intel in factory.
> It works because MB's are programmed to support more than one voltage, and top value in Intel spec for 45nm CPU's isn't top Vcore a motherboard must support.
> 
> If you don't get the theory, here's a practical example :
> ^That MB can't support Vcore adjustment... and even that CPU to be exact (at least officially
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> Using VID mod, I increased stock Vcore from 1,2875V to 1,3875V.
> Since Vdroop is high and load line calibration is non existant on that MB, I was only able to get 3,85GHz out of my CPU and that was on stock Intel cooling.
> All that was required, to pull this off, was a tiny piece of aluminium tape between two pads on the underside of the CPU (pads that are next to each other).


After much research i found the Pin map for the Xeons 54xx and the VID info of 54xx xeon's
Currently my xeon is running at the voltage under the red arrow but i want to bump it up to the voltage on the green arrow

But i don't know the pins i need to modify on this map below







and i don't find anywhere something about VID mod for voltage only about BSEL for FSB


----------



## agentx007

Page 18 and 19 : LINK

Start from VID of your chip has (result of VID0-VID7 "0" and "1" signals), and apply insulation tape/bridges as required by VID Voltage Table to reach desired voltage.
This should help in understanding what's going on :

^Above image is a Pentium Dual-Core E5800, but basic rules are the same.
Bridge VID0-7 pads to VCC or VSS, based on VID table from this link : LINK (page 15)
VCC = 1 = "High"
VSS = 0 = "Low"

For Xeon 5400 series :
Info from page 56 of Xeon Spec Sheet (first link in this post) :
VID no./*Pin*
VID1 = *AL5*
VID2 = *AM3*
VID3 = *AL6*
VID4 = *AK4*
VID5 = *AL4*
VID6 = *AM5*
In case of my QX9770 (default VID = 1,2875V) and 4CoreDual board, I wanted 1,3875V Vcore.
That meant I had to bridge VID4 pad, to VSS pad ("0"), like so :
VID = 1,2875V (0-1-*1*-0-1-0),
VID = 1,3875V (0-1-*0*-0-1-0).
(VID6-VID5-*VID4*-VID3-VID2-VID1)

@WickedWays
I would go for 1,2125V VID in your case.
It only requires one bridge from VID3 (ie. AL6), to VSS.

PS. Quote from page 18 of Xeon 5400 series spec sheet :
Quote:


> Although the Voltage Regulator Module (VRM) and Enterprise Voltage Regulator-Down
> (EVRD) 11.0 Design Guidelines defines VID[7:0], *VID7* and *VID0* are *not* used on the
> Quad-Core Intel® Xeon® Processor 5400 Series; _VID7_ is always hard wired low at the
> voltage regulator.


----------



## WickedWays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Page 18 and 19 : LINK
> 
> Start from VID of your chip has (result of VID0-VID7 "0" and "1" signals), and apply insulation tape/bridges as required by VID Voltage Table to reach desired voltage.
> This should help in understanding what's going on :
> 
> ^Above image is a Pentium Dual-Core E5800, but basic rules are the same.
> Bridge VID0-7 pads to VCC or VSS, based on VID table from this link : LINK (page 15)
> VCC = 1 = "High"
> VSS = 0 = "Low"
> 
> For Xeon 5400 series :
> Info from page 56 of Xeon Spec Sheet (first link in this post) :
> VID no./*Pin*
> VID1 = *AL5*
> VID2 = *AM3*
> VID3 = *AL6*
> VID4 = *AK4*
> VID5 = *AL4*
> VID6 = *AM5*
> In case of my QX9770 (default VID = 1,2875V) and 4CoreDual board, I wanted 1,3875V Vcore.
> That meant I had to bridge VID4 pad, to VSS pad ("0"), like so :
> VID = 1,2875V (0-1-*1*-0-1-0),
> VID = 1,3875V (0-1-*0*-0-1-0).
> (VID6-VID5-*VID4*-VID3-VID2-VID1)
> 
> @WickedWays
> I would go for 1,2125V VID in your case.
> It only requires one bridge from VID3 (ie. AL6), to VSS.
> 
> PS. Quote from page 18 of Xeon 5400 series spec sheet :


i conected AL6 to AM7 with a piece of foil and ductap, i boot up the system but the voltage stay the same 1.1625, then i open cpuz and started stressing the cpu and the voltage went dow to 1.0875 '-' and give me a BSOD :q i give up on this motherboard, i'm going to buy another one when i have the money








thank you for your time and patience you are awesome


----------



## agentx007

You don't need ductape/insulation tape.

A tinfoil strip is enough for grounding (use the right side for optimal result), just be sure it's touching contact pads on both sides and pads underneath are clean (no glue).


----------



## WickedWays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> You don't need ductape/insulation tape.
> 
> A tinfoil strip is enough for grounding (use the right side for optimal result), just be sure it's touching contact pads on both sides and pads underneath are clean (no glue).


yup i did that exactly how you said, the duct tape is only for holding it in place the foil is touching the pads directly and the duct tape is only touching the green on the pcb, but dint work, the voltage staied the same, if you could advice me on some motherboard that allow overclocking and support this xeon mod with ddr3 It would be a great help xD
one more time thank you for your help.


----------



## agentx007

If you are brave enough, you can try 1,56V VID by bridging VID6 to VSS (with your Vdroop and lack luster LLC, it could drop to 1,4V at load... probably)








If you try this, check in BIOS what Vcore you got (loading Windows may be too much for VRM to handle).

For LGA 771 Xeon mod capable DDR3, P5K64 WS would be my choise (P35 chipset).
Any P35/P45 chipset based board with DDR3 is a good OC MB for Xeon.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WickedWays*
> 
> Hi i have a Xeon e5450 (SLANQ C0) and an Pegatron IPM41-D3, after some days trying to put this motherboard to work with the Xeon i found it very unstable an giving my BSOD's every time i load up the sistem, i moded the bios, installed the operational sistem again and nothing work for this combination of motherboard and Processor, on the bios disabling C1 and EIST is essential for boot the sistem if these options are enabled the SO will freeze on loading, the bios of this IPM41-D3 will only let you alter the RCD, RP and RAS, with will likely alter nothing on the speed of the ram, and you will not be alowed to alter processor voltage only timing for lowering processor speed not increasing, now i have to buy another motherboard e.e if someone can indicate some motherboard DDR3 1333 80W TPD i will be really grateful for the help.
> Or if someone has a miraculous magic that will make this IPM41-D3 work with the e5450 xd
> 
> What I already did
> Mod Bios
> Mess with all bios configurations
> Reinstalled the OS
> 
> After configuring bios i can boot up to windows but weird things like avast modules not getting activated and web pages crashing randomly, corrupted downloads and for last the BSOD's with all sort of error's :q
> 
> and sorry for my bad english...


It may be due to a ram issue, the bios not being able to apply the proper timing. run memtest86+ and see if you get errors

what model/brand are your rams? which freq/ timings are applied by the bios?

otherwise, have you disabled C1E in the registry? well, if disabled in the bios, should be fine, but you never know. and yeay, if C1E is ON, the boot will take 10 mins... (looks like frozen). otherwise, in principle EIST can stay on.
change the value from 3 to 4 in the registry
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Intelppm

something else to try: launch memSET and see if you can relax timings. in princple your ddr3 can handle 1333 Mhz 9-9-9-24 using 333 fsb, using x4 multiplier.
another thing to try is to launch setFSB, and after finding the proper clock generator, check if downclocking the fsb to, say 300 Mhz, helps.
++


----------



## WickedWays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> It may be due to a ram issue, the bios not being able to apply the proper timing. run memtest86+ and see if you get errors
> 
> what model/brand are your rams? which freq/ timings are applied by the bios?
> 
> otherwise, have you disabled C1E in the registry? well, if disabled in the bios, should be fine, but you never know. and yeay, if C1E is ON, the boot will take 10 mins... (looks like frozen). otherwise, in principle EIST can stay on.
> change the value from 3 to 4 in the registry
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Intelppm
> 
> something else to try: launch memSET and see if you can relax timings. in princple your ddr3 can handle 1333 Mhz 9-9-9-24 using 333 fsb, using x4 multiplier.
> another thing to try is to launch setFSB, and after finding the proper clock generator, check if downclocking the fsb to, say 300 Mhz, helps.
> ++


Hi thank you for trying to help me, but i already give up on this motherboard, some days ago i did the change on Intelppm to 4 but it did not help, i tried only disabling C1E too but always give me random BSOD's, this motherboard don't allow timing and fsb changes by the bios unfortunately :/ but it allow changing the speed of the processor, i downcloacked it to 2.00 ghz but still unstable and giving me BSOD's :/ i'm now sellyng the processor because on my country i don't find good motherboards to run this mod and importing one is not an option because of the taxes, if i pay 100 dollars the shipping will cost me another 90 dollars and the country will taxe me in another 75 dollars in total of 265 dollars converting this value to my currenci is like 1 entire month of work and the mobo will cost the same as an AsRock z170 Extreme 7 in other words It's not worth doing this in my country T..T


----------



## Vaughn777

I need help. I have a p5n-d motherboard and i got a xeon 5460 cpu. It runs and sees it is there but says unknown cpu detected. It suffers from memory managment crashes constantly even when just installing Windows 7.At one point i got lucky and installed windows 7 but i couldnt do much. Skyrim and fallout played but if i played overwatch or resident evil 7 my pc would blue screen the same message. I tested ram it is all good. I tried so much i thought it was driver issues so i spent a day trying that but no fix. Can anyone help? i think its bios issue i did install one someone made for another person with my same board but still doesnt fully see cpu in boot screen.
Also my hard drives would act weird in windows 7 some files would be *corrupted* like extracting game files i know they arent though. Any help will be great. (side note) i seen around internet some people with my same specs have gotten it working so im doing something wrong????


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Aparently you just need a BIOS update with the CPU microcode!


----------



## WickedWays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaughn777*
> 
> I need help. I have a p5n-d motherboard and i got a xeon 5460 cpu. It runs and sees it is there but says unknown cpu detected. It suffers from memory managment crashes constantly even when just installing Windows 7.At one point i got lucky and installed windows 7 but i couldnt do much. Skyrim and fallout played but if i played overwatch or resident evil 7 my pc would blue screen the same message. I tested ram it is all good. I tried so much i thought it was driver issues so i spent a day trying that but no fix. Can anyone help? i think its bios issue i did install one someone made for another person with my same board but still doesnt fully see cpu in boot screen.
> Also my hard drives would act weird in windows 7 some files would be *corrupted* like extracting game files i know they arent though. Any help will be great. (side note) i seen around internet some people with my same specs have gotten it working so im doing something wrong????


You need a microcode update like the friend said up there, in the site DILLIDED.COM you ill find everything you need to update you bios microcodes, since the lga 771 microcodes, how to know what microcode to use up until how to edit your bios file to make the update, but you il need to spend a little bit of time reading the guide.


----------



## beloadi

Some one help me, i use Asus P5KPL AM-SE With Intel Xeon E5440. last update bios is 0702. I cant update bios to unleash this cpus full power, please perform BIOS update process. Thank before.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beloadi*
> 
> Some one help me, i use Asus P5KPL AM-SE With Intel Xeon E5440. last update bios is 0702. I cant update bios to unleash this cpus full power, please perform BIOS update process. Thank before.


Here, added the 45nm microcodes for socket 771 xeon and updated 45nm socket 775 microcodes.

P5KPL-AM-SE-0702modded45nmsocket771-775microcodesadded.zip 522k .zip file


----------



## bolc

Hey guys,

WRs are mine now







with 4 chips above 5 Ghz in max frequency benchmarks (not stable more than a few seconds obviously







)
L5410 to come, and L5430 to follow.... (this one may be tricky given the actual WR).

L5408 http://hwbot.org/submission/3538195_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_l5408_4455.82_mhz
L5410
L5420 http://hwbot.org/submission/3538118_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_l5420_4119.07_mhz
L5430
E5405 http://hwbot.org/submission/3536139_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5405_3302.13_mhz
E5410 http://hwbot.org/submission/3535244_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5410_3806.13_mhz
E5420 http://hwbot.org/submission/3536045_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5420_4095.98_mhz
E5430 http://hwbot.org/submission/3545744_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5430_4455.53_mhz
E5440 http://hwbot.org/submission/3544445_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5440_4794.55_mhz
E5450 http://hwbot.org/submission/3544041_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5450_5082.06_mhz
X5450 http://hwbot.org/submission/3534957_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5450_5028.58_mhz
X5460 http://hwbot.org/submission/3544046_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5460_5203.21_mhz
X5470 http://hwbot.org/submission/3544446_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5470_5259.07_mhz


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> WRs are mine now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with 4 chips above 5 Ghz in max frequency benchmarks (not stable more than a few seconds obviously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> L5410 to come, and L5430 to follow.... (this one may be tricky given the actual WR).
> 
> L5408 http://hwbot.org/submission/3538195_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_l5408_4455.82_mhz
> L5410
> L5420 http://hwbot.org/submission/3538118_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_l5420_4119.07_mhz
> L5430
> E5405 http://hwbot.org/submission/3536139_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5405_3302.13_mhz
> E5410 http://hwbot.org/submission/3535244_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5410_3806.13_mhz
> E5420 http://hwbot.org/submission/3536045_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5420_4095.98_mhz
> E5430 http://hwbot.org/submission/3545744_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5430_4455.53_mhz
> E5440 http://hwbot.org/submission/3544445_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5440_4794.55_mhz
> E5450 http://hwbot.org/submission/3544041_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5450_5082.06_mhz
> X5450 http://hwbot.org/submission/3534957_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5450_5028.58_mhz
> X5460 http://hwbot.org/submission/3544046_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5460_5203.21_mhz
> X5470 http://hwbot.org/submission/3544446_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5470_5259.07_mhz


Wow, what a collection you have there!!

The only "but" is that in every overclocker event, it's required at least to pass a Cinebench R11 or R15, superpi and other ones, to ensure that that speed is at least windows stable.

but anyway that's awesome!!!. My X5460 will not post at 4,8 below 1,45v so yours posting at 1,25v 5,2ghz is just incredible.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> Wow, what a collection you have there!!
> 
> The only "but" is that in every overclocker event, it's required at least to pass a Cinebench R11 or R15, superpi and other ones, to ensure that that speed is at least windows stable.
> 
> but anyway that's awesome!!!. My X5460 will not post at 4,8 below 1,45v so yours posting at 1,25v 5,2ghz is just incredible.


don t worry I will get all superPI 1M, wprime 32m and 1024m and pifast scores








I need to bench good ddr2 holding 444-12 at high fsb









no voltages are Vid, not actual voltages








actual voltages vary between 1.45 and 1.66 on those bench scores


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> don t worry I will get all superPI 1M, wprime 32m and 1024m and pifast scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to bench good ddr2 holding 444-12 at high fsb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no voltages are Vid, not actual voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actual voltages vary between 1.45 and 1.66 on those bench scores


Voltage for 5,2ghz on the X5460??

Yes, it would be very nice to see all those wprime, superpi and cinebench.

And if you could try some stability stresstest on some of them that would be awesome. Take your time mate.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> Voltage for 5,2ghz on the X5460??
> 
> Yes, it would be very nice to see all those wprime, superpi and cinebench.
> 
> And if you could try some stability stresstest on some of them that would be awesome. Take your time mate.


i don t need stab tests







these x5460 can do 4.5 prim95 stable below 1.4 V.
for 5.2 above 1.6 V, and a very good cooler.... they hit close to Tjmax on short loads...

I found this old snapshot of prim95 blend, in the small FFT 8K section (to get max temp) on a "OK' X5460 ; fans regulated at low/mild speeds


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> i don t need stab tests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these x5460 can do 4.5 prim95 stable below 1.4 V.
> for 5.2 above 1.6 V, and a very good cooler.... they hit close to Tjmax on short loads...
> 
> I found this old snapshot of prim95 blend, in the small FFT 8K section (to get max temp) on a "OK' X5460 ; fans regulated at low/mild speeds


jajajaja, my x5460 cannot pass Blend test not even at 4,4ghz 1,45v.

ddr3 i think is not really stable in these boards, but anyway......

hope to see some Cinebench R15 on some of those cpu at least, it would be great.


----------



## beloadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Here, added the 45nm microcodes for socket 771 xeon and updated 45nm socket 775 microcodes.
> 
> P5KPL-AM-SE-0702modded45nmsocket771-775microcodesadded.zip 522k .zip file


Thank its working, but can i activated quad core. now only 2 core active running in my ASUS P5KPL-AM SE Processor Xeon E5440


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beloadi*
> 
> Thank its working, but can i activated quad core. now only 2 core active running in my ASUS P5KPL-AM SE Processor Xeon E5440


in msconfig.exe, boot options, advanced, have you selected 2 cores only?


----------



## Vaughn777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WickedWays*
> 
> You need a microcode update like the friend said up there, in the site DILLIDED.COM you ill find everything you need to update you bios microcodes, since the lga 771 microcodes, how to know what microcode to use up until how to edit your bios file to make the update, but you il need to spend a little bit of time reading the guide.


I installed bios and it has some crashes still i think disabling 2 out of 4 cores worked but i gotta see how it runs lately. it sees the cpu instead of unknown l.


----------



## beloadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> in msconfig.exe, boot options, advanced, have you selected 2 cores only?


Yes i do


but still like this


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beloadi*
> 
> Yes i do
> 
> 
> but still like this


unflag the case "number of processors" and reboot


----------



## Slardar

Just flash the motherboard with this bios. It's the same bios,but xeon codes are added. Find a way how to flash MSI board,i dont remember now how i done it.

https://mega.nz/#!2543hCIY!GiO60kg5myYZQdPG2yMugWCAGPsJZSb2mClraPrei18


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slardar*
> 
> Just flash the motherboard with this bios. It's the same bios,but xeon codes are added. Find a way how to flash MSI board,i dont remember now how i done it.
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!2543hCIY!GiO60kg5myYZQdPG2yMugWCAGPsJZSb2mClraPrei18


Just outta curiosity,Why R U having him reflash with a different bios when the bios I posted for him has the 45nm xeon codes added? The bios worked,and showed his xeon posting with full features.The issue is with his Windows detecting it as a quad.(having the box ck'd limiting it to 2 would create such an issue) EDIT: I just ck'd the bios U posted for him to flash. IT'S a TOTALY DIFFERENT BIOS FOR A DIFFERENT BOARD! Yes,they both have g31 chipsets,but does that mean the bios is compatible? MSI P31 Neo-F V2 Vs P5KPL-AM SE by Asus. Your solution is to flash a NON-board specific bios?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beloadi*
> 
> Yes i do
> 
> 
> but still like this


I would advise against using the bios posted by Slardar on your board because it's the bios for a different make/model board.The final choice is yours.


----------



## beloadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Here, added the 45nm microcodes for socket 771 xeon and updated 45nm socket 775 microcodes.
> 
> P5KPL-AM-SE-0702modded45nmsocket771-775microcodesadded.zip 522k .zip file


i use this bios, unflag the case "number of processors" and reboot but still the same 2 core only


----------



## agentx007

How many cores you can see in BIOS ?


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beloadi*
> 
> i use this bios, unflag the case "number of processors" and reboot but still the same 2 core only


try re-setting the CPU. i've read it can also be a defective mod.

also set Max CPUID Value Limit

> disabled.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beloadi*
> 
> i use this bios, unflag the case "number of processors" and reboot but still the same 2 core only


Ok, possible things to ck.
1. Did U reset the cmos after you flashed the bios?(either by jumper or battery removal)
2.Have U checked the sticker on the cpu (if 1 was applied?)
3.have U ch'd for a bent pin from the socket mod?(If socket was modded)
4.Have U tried reseating the cpu in the socket?
5.If U wish to try a different bios,look under asus for your board HERE---> http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/ <--- it's a source for modded bios.
6.Try throwing 1 of the linux live distro's on a USB and booting THAT. If the 4 cores show in the live distro,than the issue is with your windows.Or if U have an extra HDD,try re-loading windows & see if the 4 cores show up.
Just some ideas...


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> How many cores you can see in BIOS ?


lol,OMG! I forgot about that being a possible ck for him.(smacks head)


----------



## Slardar

Yeah,i posted xeon bios for msi p31 neo board. My bad.


----------



## iLikeBoobs

I had a issue with P5B Deluxe and E5450, i flashed the newest original bios, then modded, BIOS reported at same point only 2cores @ 3Ghz (1333fsb), then there where 4cores @ 2,4Ghz (1066fsb), and then it showed only 3cores..







i dont remember what i did, but im sure there where some settings in the bios i changed, i disabled someting i remember, the usual stuff, if oc'ing..
But the P5B Deluxe mb is crap, it didnt let me higher that 3,33Ghz stable 30h BLEND @ Vcore 1,20 (put 1,21on bios).. anything higher and i get BSOD running prime after few minutes or loading OS! The Vdroop was just ridicilous, after a pencil mod for the vdroop was only 0,1 instead of 0,5 at the beginning (and it was fluctuating anyway -1/0/+1).. with my P5Q Deluxe i went with the same cpu 3.8Ghz efortless, all auto, Vcore 1.28 i think..


----------



## GammaBreaker

Just ordered up a GA-EP45T-DS3R. Going to be a challenge getting DDR3 working on that thing given how fickle the DDR3 775 boards were. But I just so happened to have some early-production, high-voltage DDR3 that may (or may not) cooperate with the board.

If it doesn't work out, it's not a big deal. Hell, if the board is bust, it's not a big deal. It was pretty cheap and I have the other spare parts to make it go! I'll start testing it with an E8400, then if stable, attempt to overclock lightly. If stable again, I'll transition to the X5460 I have kicking around.

Either way, I look forward to the challenge!


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> Just ordered up a GA-EP45T-DS3R. Going to be a challenge getting DDR3 working on that thing given how fickle the DDR3 775 boards were. But I just so happened to have some early-production, high-voltage DDR3 that may (or may not) cooperate with the board.
> 
> If it doesn't work out, it's not a big deal. Hell, if the board is bust, it's not a big deal. It was pretty cheap and I have the other spare parts to make it go! I'll start testing it with an E8400, then if stable, attempt to overclock lightly. If stable again, I'll transition to the X5460 I have kicking around.
> 
> Either way, I look forward to the challenge!


Any 1333 RAM module with 1.65V or more should be enough... If not, shurelly any 1066DDR will do!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> Just ordered up a GA-EP45T-DS3R. Going to be a challenge getting DDR3 working on that thing given how fickle the DDR3 775 boards were. But I just so happened to have some early-production, high-voltage DDR3 that may (or may not) cooperate with the board.
> 
> If it doesn't work out, it's not a big deal. Hell, if the board is bust, it's not a big deal. It was pretty cheap and I have the other spare parts to make it go! I'll start testing it with an E8400, then if stable, attempt to overclock lightly. If stable again, I'll transition to the X5460 I have kicking around.
> 
> Either way, I look forward to the challenge!


last Oct,bought a pair of these on ebay for about $21.00 after shipping. 1.65v able. http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/KHX1600C9D3_4G.pdf kingston Hyper X genesis 4Gb (blue spreader) seem a deacent compromise 'tween cost/performance.


----------



## GammaBreaker

Thank you for the RAM tips, guys! I appreciate it, because I haven't ever had a 775-DDR3 board before. I'd been hoping to get the EP45T-UD3R or UD3P, but all I could find was the DS3R. Incidentally, a UD3P popped up on eBay yesterday, but I'm not buying two of these things. Yet.

The board will be here early next week, on my day off. That should give me enough time to get it set up and start stability testing when I go to work the next day.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLikeBoobs*
> 
> I had a issue with P5B Deluxe and E5450, i flashed the newest original bios, then modded, BIOS reported at same point only 2cores @ 3Ghz (1333fsb), then there where 4cores @ 2,4Ghz (1066fsb), and then it showed only 3cores..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont remember what i did, but im sure there where some settings in the bios i changed, i disabled someting i remember, the usual stuff, if oc'ing..
> But the P5B Deluxe mb is crap, it didnt let me higher that 3,33Ghz stable 30h BLEND @ Vcore 1,20 (put 1,21on bios).. anything higher and i get BSOD running prime after few minutes or loading OS! The Vdroop was just ridicilous, after a pencil mod for the vdroop was only 0,1 instead of 0,5 at the beginning (and it was fluctuating anyway -1/0/+1).. with my P5Q Deluxe i went with the same cpu 3.8Ghz efortless, all auto, Vcore 1.28 i think..


I did 3,83GHz on P5B vanilla with E5440 (E0).
There's a pencil mod available for Vdroop on P5B series.

Push FSB Termination Voltage to 1,2-1,3V and NB Voltage to 1,4V.
Vdroop isn't a problem, just set 1,3-1,4V in BIOS (since idle temps aren't a problem, you can't kill CPU with those) and monitor Vcore/temps when at max. load.


----------



## iLikeBoobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> There's a pencil mod available for Vdroop on P5B series.
> 
> Push FSB Termination Voltage to 1,2-1,3V and NB Voltage to 1,4V.
> Vdroop isn't a problem, just set 1,3-1,4V in BIOS (since idle temps aren't a problem, you can't kill CPU with those) and monitor Vcore/temps when at max. load.


I did the pencil mood only for the Vcore 
..
FSB Term was set to 1.3 (available steps 1.2 / 1.3 / 1.4) and for the Mobo, there where only two options in BIOS 1.2v and the next available 1.45, which was a bit high for me, i didnt risk that! By the way.. I dont risk such high numbers in my P5Q Deluxe also..


----------



## agentx007

1,45V on P965 NB isn't high.
That chipset was made in 90nm technology, 1,45V can't kill it.
Best way to keep things stable is to cool them properly, and since you got a heatpipe between chipset and VRM, I would go for 1,45V.
I used 1,4(5)V setting on my P5B when I was overclocking as well (but, I had a small fan blowing air directly on NB heatsink).


----------



## CrazyMonkey

You can go up to 1.55V on that board with no major worries... You just need to make sure everything is cooled properly...

My ASUS Commando is the same chip7 and when overclocking I use up to 1.55V with temperatures around 55C with just the heatsink!!!


----------



## Piskeante

1,4v on the NB for me seems a bit high. Specially if you have to deal with 30ºC on the room like me. for something like 1,5v i would say you need active cooling on that. that's my opinion.


----------



## chulio

Hi everyone, i was able to make this mod work on an abit ip35 pro (which a lot of people had have issues with)
here's the modded bios: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bxpo0eAu7K6xaTdhaUV2ejF2X0k/view?usp=sharing
and a cpuz ss: 
with this bios there's not double post bug and you will be able to overclock










sorry for my bad english.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mighty44*
> 
> The options in the bios are very limited so i can't see the temperature as far as the disk controller settings I have tried them all because I wasn't sure that should I put there and it doesn't start again


Don't know if you've gotten anywhere or given up or what, but U may want to try dis-abling the c-states and speed step on the processor.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chulio*
> 
> Hi everyone, i was able to make this mod work on an abit ip35 pro (which a lot of people had have issues with)
> here's the modded bios: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bxpo0eAu7K6xaTdhaUV2ejF2X0k/view?usp=sharing
> and a cpuz ss:
> with this bios there's not double post bug and you will be able to overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for my bad english.


Thanks for posting it,and Congrats on the Mod! I ck's the file & saw you added all the 45nm microcodes for the 771/775 cpu from the intel file. So with thanks,I'll add your bios to the thread where I'm collecting them in 1 place on overclock's forum.







http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios
There's ALSO a list Tjunction Max for every processor in the Core 2 line, both 45nm and 65nm, as well as Xeon server CPUs as of 2008! so U can see what the PROPER tjmax for your cpu is supposed to be and adjust as needed!


----------



## Quilty997

Thanks for a really useful thread guys.

I've used the AMI BIOS modding guides to allow a W10 pro install on 2 motherboards.

The first, a socket 775 in an old Acer Veriton M265, needed its BIOS tweaked to support an X5460 @3.16Ghz with 4Gb of 800Mhz DDR2.. The cpu was bought from ebay already modded (slot cut and soldered) so it would fit into a socket 775.

The second system was a generic NOS socket 771 P45/G41 motherboard from ebay. It was a right pain to optimise the BIOS configuration with no manufacturer documentation from Lord Electronics for reference. After an AMI BIOS tweak as per the guide on this thread to add the 771 cpus to the Bios, an X5470 @3.33Ghz is running happily with 4Gb of 1333 DDR3.


----------



## POLAR7

I hope there is somebody who knows which bios version I need to flash into my Maximus II Gene mobo so my x5470 could be compatible with my lga 775.
My current bios version is 0504. Do I need to update to version 0605?
Do I need to add any microcode???
Please is there someone who can help me?
I've never done bios update before...LOL.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *POLAR7*
> 
> I hope there is somebody who knows which bios version I need to flash into my Maximus II Gene mobo so my x5470 could be compatible with my lga 775.
> My current bios version is 0504. Do I need to update to version 0605?
> Do I need to add any microcode???
> Please is there someone who can help me?
> I've never done bios update before...LOL.


When U do the update,make sure it's before swapping the cpu if possible. An updated(ver.0605) bios with the 45nm xeon microcodes is attached for ya. After flashing and making sure the new bios works, when U swap the cpu's make sure to RE-SET the cmos (either by using the pins,or removing the battery) before starting with the xeon cpu installed.(this allows the board to detect the new cpu and match it with the correct microcode and makes it easier for your system to detect the changes when you restart the comp after setting the defaults and date.) Plenty of places in here and on your boards site describe how to flash the bios if you need more help.

Maximus-II-GENE-ASUS-060545nmsocket771microcodesaddedf.zip 1052k .zip file


----------



## ried16

one thing i don't see mentioned a lot that most people assume everybody does when they flash there bios is after you flash your modded bios with a socket 775 cpu still in the board is to bring the bios back up after the flash and set optimized defualts and save then bring the bios back up and make sure the correct bios is installed before you shut down and install your xeon. i think the step where you set optimized defualts is where some people are having trouble getting there modded bios to take correctly.


----------



## ried16

oh yeah, one other thing that could be added to the tutorial at the beggining of the thread, when your cutting the notches off the cpu socket they cut much easier and cleaner if you heat your knife up first.


----------



## beloadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> lol,OMG! I forgot about that being a possible ck for him.(smacks head)


THANK you very MUCH. Its Working


----------



## POLAR7

Thanks a lot for the help mate. Few days more and the x5470 will be in my hands (it's coming from China







).I also want to thank you for the xeon microcode that you attached for me. I will do everything as you said. Now I'm more confident about what has to be done.







When I'm done I'll tell you how it went.
P.S Sorry for my English


----------



## POLAR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> When U do the update,make sure it's before swapping the cpu if possible. An updated(ver.0605) bios with the 45nm xeon microcodes is attached for ya. After flashing and making sure the new bios works, when U swap the cpu's make sure to RE-SET the cmos (either by using the pins,or removing the battery) before starting with the xeon cpu installed.(this allows the board to detect the new cpu and match it with the correct microcode and makes it easier for your system to detect the changes when you restart the comp after setting the defaults and date.) Plenty of places in here and on your boards site describe how to flash the bios if you need more help.
> 
> Maximus-II-GENE-ASUS-060545nmsocket771microcodesaddedf.zip 1052k .zip file


Thanks a lot for the help mate. Few days more and the x5470 will be in my hands (it's coming from China







).I also want to thank you for the xeon microcode that you attached for me. I will do everything as you said. Now I'm more confident about what has to be done.







When I'm done I'll tell you how it went.
P.S Sorry for my English


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *POLAR7*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help mate. Few days more and the x5470 will be in my hands (it's coming from China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).I also want to thank you for the xeon microcode that you attached for me. I will do everything as you said. Now I'm more confident about what has to be done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I'm done I'll tell you how it went.
> P.S Sorry for my English


I am interested to see how good you can overclock it.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *POLAR7*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help mate. Few days more and the x5470 will be in my hands (it's coming from China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).I also want to thank you for the xeon microcode that you attached for me. I will do everything as you said. Now I'm more confident about what has to be done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I'm done I'll tell you how it went.
> P.S Sorry for my English


LOL, Your english is fine.(probably better than mine & I'm American) Feel free to post some screen shots of the system when you get it up & running with the xeon.


----------



## mrgnex

New BIOS:
Asus Striker Extreme BIOS 2002.
Replaced all microcode with new ones (45 and 65 nm).

Proof:


File:

Striker2002.zip 675k .zip file


----------



## schuck6566

http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios <

Moddified Xeon bios can be found in THIS thread! Over fifty so far and still active. If you get a board,you may want to ck here to save some time.







New mods are welcome! Plz just ck the list 2 see if it's already there first. (trying to keep down duplicates) Thanks and if I can help,I'm willing to try.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios <
> 
> Moddified Xeon bios can be found in THIS thread! Over fifty so far and still active. If you get a board,you may want to ck here to save some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New mods are welcome! Plz just ck the list 2 see if it's already there first. (trying to keep down duplicates) Thanks and if I can help,I'm willing to try.


Whoops. I knew that. I just saw you here and figured I was in the right place. Sorry. Just a second.


----------



## Tnlgg

Hey guys.

I am building a Xeon rig for my friend,it will be X5460 with 8GB memory & i found a cheap board,its Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L.

I was looking around & it looks like that board supports Xeons,so i should be good to go.

I think the bios is on schuck6566 list of bioses if i am not wrong.


----------



## GammaBreaker

EP35-DS3L should work great. I'm sitting at a P35-DS3L right now with an E5450 in it. Worked like a charm once it had the right BIOS in it.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I am building a Xeon rig for my friend,it will be X5460 with 8GB memory & i found a cheap board,its Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L.
> 
> I was looking around & it looks like that board supports Xeons,so i should be good to go.
> 
> I think the bios is on schuck6566 list of bioses if i am not wrong.


Here's my board, shouldn't be much difference between the "l" and "r"










I'll see about doing the bios for ya.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I am building a Xeon rig for my friend,it will be X5460 with 8GB memory & i found a cheap board,its Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L.
> 
> I was looking around & it looks like that board supports Xeons,so i should be good to go.
> 
> I think the bios is on schuck6566 list of bioses if i am not wrong.


LOL, It wasn't, but it is now.







Here it is if you still need it.

EP35DS3Lmoddedxeon.zip 465k .zip file


----------



## Solarfox

I got X5460 few months ago for my second old PC. Overclocked and running on pretty low voltage







Motherboard is Gigabyte GA-P35-DQ6
I have 5 different Bioses for this motherboard, Some are bad since CPU missing VT-X + some other instructions and only 2 PCX slots working, with some i can not OC much some are good for OC. Does anyone have good bios for DQ6? I have also E8500 what was working on 4000 Mhz 500 FSB 6 years on default voltage on other P35-DQ6 but E8500 can not run stable on 500 FSB on this.








But this Xeon working like this and it`s stable. Gpu is small EVGA GT 710 using PCI 8x


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solarfox*
> 
> I got X5460 few months ago for my second old PC. Overclocked and running on pretty low voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard is Gigabyte GA-P35-DQ6
> I have 5 different Bioses for this motherboard, Some are bad since CPU missing VT-X + some other instructions and only 2 PCX slots working, with some i can not OC much some are good for OC. Does anyone have good bios for DQ6? I have also E8500 what was working on 4000 Mhz 500 FSB 6 years on default voltage on other P35-DQ6 but E8500 can not run stable on 500 FSB on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this Xeon working like this and it`s stable. Gpu is small EVGA GT 710 using PCI 8x


I have the same board & can overclock my X5470 up to 4.9GHz,but thats not 100% stable.

schuck6566: thanx for the bios,will get that board soon.









The guy that is selling it has lots of gigabyte & asus 775 boards,the one i will buy costs $33.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> I have the same board & can overclock my X5470 up to 4.9GHz,but thats not 100% stable.
> 
> schuck6566: thanx for the bios,will get that board soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy that is selling it has lots of gigabyte & asus 775 boards,the one i will buy costs $33.


could you please post the link? i'm thinking of buying another board for multimedia purposes


----------



## Tnlgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> could you please post the link? i'm thinking of buying another board for multimedia purposes


Its not on Ebay,its on a site in my country & its not shipped worldwide.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> Its not on Ebay,its on a site in my country & its not shipped worldwide.


ok.


----------



## pippaman

Hello,

I have a tough question and while its not really relevant to the topic i wanted to ask for help because i think you might help me.

I have bought 2 sticks of 4GB Super talent T800UB4GHY for my P43 / P5QL PRO (for my x5460 that btw works ok)

And for the sake of me i can't get them to run in no way.

These are the rams: 

I tried a lot to run them: NB and SB voltage, Checked the datasheet of the memory chips to set the timings (They have a monstrous TrfC of 327 but i can't get past 134 in the bios), upped the voltage up to 2,1 , put the FSB over 400 to get the most relaxed timings (with a lowered cpu multiplier and strap), performance level up to 22 (no post over that), all memory enhancements enabled or disabled, flashed a couple of memory tables in the bios.

The only way they post is if i put in dual channel 2x2gb sticks and put one 4gb stick in another channel dimm slot. The computer reboots on loading windows, and mem test if full of errors.

I can't think of anything else? Do you have any ideas guys?

Thank you very much


----------



## POLAR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> I am interested to see how good you can overclock it.


I'm interested too. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnlgg*
> 
> I am interested to see how good you can overclock it.


I'm interested too. lol. I'm not good at overclocking.
My E8600 is at 4.39GHz as we speak with a 5 year old V8 Cooler Master and 800MHz 4x2gb ram.
When I'm done I'll post here the results for sure. Propably I'll cry for help while I'm doing it. LOL.
I'm sure it's the best place asking for help with overclock.Lots of good overclockers in here. Many that are at least excellent at it


----------



## POLAR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> LOL, Your english is fine.(probably better than mine & I'm American) Feel free to post some screen shots of the system when you get it up & running with the xeon.


I'll do my friend.







Less than 2 weeks for the x5470 to be in local post office.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pippaman*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have a tough question and while its not really relevant to the topic i wanted to ask for help because i think you might help me.
> 
> I have bought 2 sticks of 4GB Super talent T800UB4GHY for my P43 / P5QL PRO (for my x5460 that btw works ok)
> 
> And for the sake of me i can't get them to run in no way.
> 
> These are the rams:
> 
> I tried a lot to run them: NB and SB voltage, Checked the datasheet of the memory chips to set the timings (They have a monstrous TrfC of 327 but i can't get past 134 in the bios), upped the voltage up to 2,1 , put the FSB over 400 to get the most relaxed timings (with a lowered cpu multiplier and strap), performance level up to 22 (no post over that), all memory enhancements enabled or disabled, flashed a couple of memory tables in the bios.
> 
> The only way they post is if i put in dual channel 2x2gb sticks and put one 4gb stick in another channel dimm slot. The computer reboots on loading windows, and mem test if full of errors.
> 
> I can't think of anything else? Do you have any ideas guys?
> 
> Thank you very much


Some of the older boards/ram had issues with single sided/large capacity memory. Maybe that's some of the problem?


----------



## NaskoMastikata9

Guys please help me to slove this problem with xeon mod please I don't know what to do from now I tired the base thing formatted whole drive so I installed windows 7 and 10 and I get sometimes BSOD I removed 1 stick of ram and I still get bsod I'm really afraid now I don't know what to do specs:
CPU:E5440 mod
RAM:4GB (2x2GB) Kingston 800
GPU:GTX 560 ti
Mobo:GA-73PVM-S2H
please guys help me to find solution!
pc work good but sometimes it crash with BSOD but it's different.


----------



## Cid67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cid67*
> 
> Its aliiiivvveeee !! WOOT had to fiddle with the chip a bit @ 1st so I also cut the tabs off the mobo which was probably easier than the chip but whatever its working !!
> Thanks everyone !!
> Now how fast can I rev this sucker up lol


Hey I'm wondering if this will still work if I upgrade to Win10 ?
Anyone know ?
Thanks !

(790i Ultra) X5470


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cid67*
> 
> Hey I'm wondering if this will still work if I upgrade to Win10 ?
> Anyone know ?
> Thanks !
> 
> (790i Ultra) X5470


My p35 chipset with the e5450 runs Windows10 just fine. U may wanna ck laithan's thread for more/better support for your 790i. (just some added info) http://www.overclock.net/t/1547699/790i-ultra-nvidia-chipset-still-rockin-in-2015-2016-2017-will-it-ever-die/430#post_26105406


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaskoMastikata9*
> 
> Guys please help me to slove this problem with xeon mod please I don't know what to do from now I tired the base thing formatted whole drive so I installed windows 7 and 10 and I get sometimes BSOD I removed 1 stick of ram and I still get bsod I'm really afraid now I don't know what to do specs:
> CPU:E5440 mod
> RAM:4GB (2x2GB) Kingston 800
> GPU:GTX 560 ti
> Mobo:GA-73PVM-S2H
> please guys help me to find solution!
> pc work good but sometimes it crash with BSOD but it's different.


Is the xeon being properly supported by the bios? Download cpu-z and ck if it's showing instructions like U see in the cpu-z pic HERE--> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/lightbox/post/26124391/id/3043984 If it's not,and you hadn't modified the bios yet(added the xeon microcodes) Here's the bios with them added.I make NO promise as to quality.Just my best effort,and shows xeon's in bios afterwards. This is the F9e bios from the boards page,last bios(beta). 45&65nm socket 771&775 microcodes were added/updated.

73PVS2H.F9emoddedxeon.zip 431k .zip file


GA-73PVM-S2H (rev. 1.0) bios ver.F9e 45&65nm socket 771&775 microcodes added & updated.


----------



## GammaBreaker

Well, I finally got a cooler that fits the EP45T-DS3R. I feared that I had cracked the board after a horrorshow involving Intel's diabolical pushpin mounting, which jammed in the worst way possible. Popped in that ancient high-voltage 2GB DDR3 I had, and it works with the E8400 @ stock. Doing a little stress testing just to make sure there's nothing funky lurking in the system. Then I'll see if it'll overclock the E8400.

Someone earlier had pointed out some low-density DDR3 that should work, so I'll grab a couple 4GB sticks of that and see how it goes.

If all of the above pans out, I'll dig up my mod stickers and my X5460 after modding the BIOS!

Seems like a pretty good board, overall. A ton of USB ports, a couple extra PCIe for something like a USB3 card, and 6-phase power. I'll probably get something to cool the VRMs though. They're bare and very awkwardly arranged.


----------



## NaskoMastikata9

this is what I get I think it look smillar.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaskoMastikata9*
> 
> 
> this is what I get I think it look smillar.


ok,it's got the microcode for the xeon so the cpu is working right. Don't know about the anti-virus U have running now,but McAffee was causing random BSOD for some people in Win 7 & 10, Also,Nvidia drivers not being current were causing issues, and intel chipset drivers needing updating were causing issues. Ram timings or voltages can cause your problem,along with other voltage issues. Try updating the drivers,ect,first. Then try ck'n the ram voltage,ect. My best advice given the info you've given us.







Maybe try upping the voltages .1 on the ram & NB and maybe up the cpu voltage a notch. Also try without Speedstep C1E states being enabled.


----------



## NaskoMastikata9

god damn it i don't know but now i use the LAN cable for internet before i used TP-LINK TL-WN822N 300Mbps Wireless N USB Adapter and i get BSOD with different things sometimes for driver but now with LAN CABLE the pc run already 5 hours without any BSOD + i played games tired apps to see if it will crash but now it works i don't know if this slove my promblem but now i haven't get any BSOD thanks god i hope i don't get any bsod







if i get another ill respond here.


----------



## Solarfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaskoMastikata9*
> 
> Guys please help me to slove this problem with xeon mod please I don't know what to do from now I tired the base thing formatted whole drive so I installed windows 7 and 10 and I get sometimes BSOD I removed 1 stick of ram and I still get bsod I'm really afraid now I don't know what to do specs:
> CPU:E5440 mod
> RAM:4GB (2x2GB) Kingston 800
> GPU:GTX 560 ti
> Mobo:GA-73PVM-S2H
> please guys help me to find solution!
> pc work good but sometimes it crash with BSOD but it's different.


That board is very old. If you bought that board from someone and board is used all the time, especially overclocked, maybe you have problem with capacitors on board. Usual if you overclock and got random BSOD that can be a problem. You downclock than everything works, than after few months you starting to get BSOD again even underclocked. That are almost dead capacitors on board. They can be replaces (soldered). But only buy industrial standard (grade) capacitors, they can hold 105c and they are silver color, just look motherboard images on google. Every new board have them. Buy same capacity as they are now. And you are set for next 7-10 years


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaskoMastikata9*
> 
> god damn it i don't know but now i use the LAN cable for internet before i used TP-LINK TL-WN822N 300Mbps Wireless N USB Adapter and i get BSOD with different things sometimes for driver but now with LAN CABLE the pc run already 5 hours without any BSOD + i played games tired apps to see if it will crash but now it works i don't know if this slove my promblem but now i haven't get any BSOD thanks god i hope i don't get any bsod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i get another ill respond here.


sounds like it was either an issue with the wireless dongle/it's drivers, or the usb drivers. Glad it seems to have straightened out. EDIT: Seems My Windows 10 USB freezing issue is being caused by the USB Control Panel program from linksys that's used to acced usb printers through their routers.Turn the program off,and haven't had a freeze.


----------



## GammaBreaker

I've got the EP45T-DS3R up and running and stable with the E8400 and 2x4GB. I get the feeling from my initial testing that this board isn't going to OC terribly well with 8GB loaded up, but that's alright. May as well stick the Xeon in there anyway.

And that's where I've run into a snag. The latest BIOS available from Gigabyte is F4C, which I have currently installed. There is, however, a F4H floating around in the ether that I can not find. I've found several old threads from individuals that have this board with that BIOS, and have managed to get some decent quad-core overclocks with it. The links have been removed from the source thread though, due to the age of the chipset.

I don't suppose anyone here has the F4H BIOS for the EP45T-DS3R? There are several shady places that list it in searches, and I could tinker with it inside a VM, but I'm still not sure about that. Or maybe someone else can track down a working link better than I can...

Otherwise I'll just stick the microcodes into the F4C and cross my fingers.


----------



## Solarfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> I've got the EP45T-DS3R up and running and stable with the E8400 and 2x4GB. I get the feeling from my initial testing that this board isn't going to OC terribly well with 8GB loaded up, but that's alright. May as well stick the Xeon in there anyway.
> 
> And that's where I've run into a snag. The latest BIOS available from Gigabyte is F4C, which I have currently installed. There is, however, a F4H floating around in the ether that I can not find. I've found several old threads from individuals that have this board with that BIOS, and have managed to get some decent quad-core overclocks with it. The links have been removed from the source thread though, due to the age of the chipset.
> 
> I don't suppose anyone here has the F4H BIOS for the EP45T-DS3R? There are several shady places that list it in searches, and I could tinker with it inside a VM, but I'm still not sure about that. Or maybe someone else can track down a working link better than I can...
> 
> Otherwise I'll just stick the microcodes into the F4C and cross my fingers.


I found 5 latest but different bioses for my GA-P35-DQ6 motherboard. You should find it here https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/48085-gigabyte-modified-bios.html?s=c3b8a120547cf40173983afa1d199b8d
For me, some bios work better than other one, other one missing cpu instructions?!?!?, third one 1x pce slot`s didn`t work at all... So watch for that, some OC much better than other.


----------



## CrabbyLT

Hello guys,

I would like to ask you about xeon microcode as I am too lazy to search around I will be hated.

If my motherboard has G41 chipset, and max OC is 3.26ghz from 3.16ghz on my x5460 and I sometimes I have BSOD, game crashes, may microcode help me fix those problems?

Like I said I am really lazy to check this out myself, as I may or may not find it works for me.

I am really sorry for this post,
Best wishes,
CrabbyLT


----------



## huseyinekrem

Nope, your mobo probably don't has a VRM cooler. And you using a 120w cpu which is too heavy for this mobo. That's way you can't make an o.c. You can make a custom cooler for VRMs but I see you are too lazy for that







.
Cpu will throttle if VRMs are hot. But you can still make o.c with this video but as I said, not worth it.


----------



## CrabbyLT

You mean custom cooling as water or air?
And I made default clocks and I dont get any BSOD, probably wrong settings was with volatages


----------



## huseyinekrem

oh, you are really lazy








I mean this little guys.
https://i.hizliresim.com/YNjR96.jpg


----------



## CrabbyLT

Oh snap! I am really sorry for my stupidity and laziness. I don't really know if I could fit ANY cooler at all.

My mobo btw


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huseyinekrem*
> 
> oh, you are really lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean this little guys.
> https://i.hizliresim.com/YNjR96.jpg


Speaking of lazy... did you get the temps on YOUR xeon down below "It is holding but dancing around 85-87C when playing cs:go. " Did you ever set the tjmax temp to 85 for your temp program?(when asked about it a year ago you never answered....


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrabbyLT*
> 
> Oh snap! I am really sorry for my stupidity and laziness. I don't really know if I could fit ANY cooler at all.
> 
> My mobo btw


Go back to about here, you can see the start of huseyinekrem journey into xeon land. LOL, He has NO right to call ANYONE lazy when he had help with his bios ,ect,ect.







http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/9500#post_25187886 Plenty of discusion on his heat issue.Note he gave little info @ time.(no screen shots,ect.) Makes things difficult.







Just try upping your cpu from 333 to 334 @ first,test &if stable move up.U should be fine up to 344 or so be fore incountering issues other than needing slight voltage increase.
Edit: Only issue I can possibly fosee,is all the supported cpu's listed(even the 1 extreme) are 95w or less.


----------



## huseyinekrem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Speaking of lazy... did you get the temps on YOUR xeon down below "It is holding but dancing around 85-87C when playing cs:go. " Did you ever set the tjmax temp to 85 for your temp program?(when asked about it a year ago you never answered....


I was bought a new pc







Now I have plenty of time to play with. And I did some research too. And thanks for your help guys. I'm appreciated that.
I was measured with an infrared termometer. And it sat only 60's degree. Now I'm using my x5460 with 3.5 ghz with a little throttle because of vrms. Now I will buy some heatsinks for vrms for my both PCs.


----------



## Tnlgg

All the parts are here, Gigabyte EP35-DS3L board, 8GB DDR2 memory & X5460 E0 cpu.

Everything is working,can overclock to 4.2GHz,but thats tested with no HDD & OS.

Found an old Sata HDD 250GB,installing Windows 10 on it now to see how its working before overclocking & testing.

Its for a friend so no crazy overclocks!


----------



## Tnlgg

Overclocked to 4.0GHz,max temp around 58-60c,its IBT stable.


----------



## mrgnex

I put a E5450 into my brother's Asus Striker Extreme and modded the BIOS. Sadly I can't get it to be stable. Sometimes it blue screens but regardless it fails after two passes of IBT on very high. I even increased the voltage to 1.3625 V to no avail. Did I miss something?


----------



## Tnlgg

Tested on 4.0GHz with 1.31v(1.35v in bios)IBT for 10-20 passes,all fine but i see something strange in HWMonitor.

Cpu frequency on 2 cores drops while IBT runs.

Core0: 2532MHz
Core1: 2532MHz
Core2: 4008MHz
Core3: 4008MHz

FSB & MCH are at +0.1v


----------



## Larzuk77

Hello guys I'm trying to run a GA-P35-DS3 with my new processor x5460.

I know it's possible because there is a video russian guy running it on youtube. (



)

Do you know what should I try ?

My temps are okay (using a Evercool Venti - 32 to 37 C idle).
I've tried :
- With old memory using only one slot (tried all them) and also using all the 4 slots.
- Using a live USB (AIO tools) in hope that I don't need to format my computer just yet. As I've heard that windows can cause the problem.
- Reset the bios (taking off the battery) and set default.
- Waited for 15 min in reboot loop too and nothing changed.

I've tested the bios with my old processor before installing this one and it worked fine.
And It add one more function to my Core 2 duo E4500.

If possible I would like to avoid taking off the processor cause I applied the cooler thermal paste, but if that is necessary I would do it.

I've used this one: http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/ for my Mobo (GA-P35-DS3 rev. 2.0)

This is the original bios: http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/BIOS/motherboard_bios_ga-p35-ds3_f14.exe

I've tried to make my own bios but my familiy's computers cannot run CBROM (error, prob because of 64 bits) and it always show some kind of error in other tools.

Can someone help me ?

Thank you very much.


----------



## GammaBreaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solarfox*
> 
> I found 5 latest but different bioses for my GA-P35-DQ6 motherboard. You should find it here https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/48085-gigabyte-modified-bios.html?s=c3b8a120547cf40173983afa1d199b8d
> For me, some bios work better than other one, other one missing cpu instructions?!?!?, third one 1x pce slot`s didn`t work at all... So watch for that, some OC much better than other.


Thanks for the link! Unfortunately, the elusive F4H isn't there, but it might be a useful link in the future. I do have several other Gigabyte boards.

I think I'll try to contact the person that maintains the thread it used to be in. Maybe he keeps an archive.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larzuk77*
> 
> Hello guys I'm trying to run a GA-P35-DS3 with my new processor x5460.
> 
> I know it's possible because there is a video russian guy running it on youtube. (
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Do you know what should I try ?
> 
> My temps are okay (using a Evercool Venti - 32 to 37 C idle).
> I've tried :
> - With old memory using only one slot (tried all them) and also using all the 4 slots.
> - Using a live USB (AIO tools) in hope that I don't need to format my computer just yet. As I've heard that windows can cause the problem.
> - Reset the bios (taking off the battery) and set default.
> - Waited for 15 min in reboot loop too and nothing changed.
> 
> I've tested the bios with my old processor before installing this one and it worked fine.
> And It add one more function to my Core 2 duo E4500.
> 
> If possible I would like to avoid taking off the processor cause I applied the cooler thermal paste, but if that is necessary I would do it.
> 
> I've used this one: http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/ for my Mobo (GA-P35-DS3 rev. 2.0)
> 
> This is the original bios: http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/BIOS/motherboard_bios_ga-p35-ds3_f14.exe
> 
> I've tried to make my own bios but my familiy's computers cannot run CBROM (error, prob because of 64 bits) and it always show some kind of error in other tools.
> 
> Can someone help me ?
> 
> Thank you very much.


Here's a modded bios (xeon codes added to P35DS3.F14) Don't know if it'll help or not. I downloaded the bios you linked to on gigabytes site & added codes to it.

P35DS3moddedwithxeoncodes..zip 630k .zip file


----------



## Larzuk77

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larzuk77*
> 
> Hello guys I'm trying to run a GA-P35-DS3 with my new processor x5460.
> 
> I know it's possible because there is a video russian guy running it on youtube. (
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Do you know what should I try ?
> 
> My temps are okay (using a Evercool Venti - 32 to 37 C idle).
> I've tried :
> - With old memory using only one slot (tried all them) and also using all the 4 slots.
> - Using a live USB (AIO tools) in hope that I don't need to format my computer just yet. As I've heard that windows can cause the problem.
> - Reset the bios (taking off the battery) and set default.
> - Waited for 15 min in reboot loop too and nothing changed.
> 
> I've tested the bios with my old processor before installing this one and it worked fine.
> And It add one more function to my Core 2 duo E4500.
> 
> If possible I would like to avoid taking off the processor cause I applied the cooler thermal paste, but if that is necessary I would do it.
> 
> I've used this one: http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/ for my Mobo (GA-P35-DS3 rev. 2.0)
> 
> This is the original bios: http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/BIOS/motherboard_bios_ga-p35-ds3_f14.exe
> 
> I've tried to make my own bios but my familiy's computers cannot run CBROM (error, prob because of 64 bits) and it always show some kind of error in other tools.
> 
> Can someone help me ?
> 
> Thank you very much.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Here's a modded bios (xeon codes added to P35DS3.F14) Don't know if it'll help or not. I downloaded the bios you linked to on gigabytes site & added codes to it.
> 
> P35DS3moddedwithxeoncodes..zip 630k .zip file


Thank you Very much.
I will test and let you know if it works.


----------



## Larzuk77

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Here's a modded bios (xeon codes added to P35DS3.F14) Don't know if it'll help or not. I downloaded the bios you linked to on gigabytes site & added codes to it.
> 
> P35DS3moddedwithxeoncodes..zip 630k .zip file


Thank you Very much.

I tested and it is doing the same things

Could it be some configuration ?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larzuk77*


Thank you Very much.

I tested and it is doing the same things

Could it be some configuration ?[/quote]
Ok, U haven't mentioned what kinda "things" it's doing,other than a vague mention of a boot loop in a prior post. We need some info if we can try to guess what the problem might be. 4 example, What memory? Is the xeon cpu pre-modded or did U cut the tabs and apply the sticker? Does it have the boot loop with the HDD unplugged? (is it a bios loop,HdWareloop, or a OS loop?) I would try resetting the cmos,re-installing the old cpu,& seeing if it starts.If so,than it narrows the problem down to being the cpu most likely.U can ALSO try just RE-SEATING the xeon cpu after ck'ing the sticker placement on it(if equipted) bad allignment can cause issues.When the bios starts,does it show it's detected the xeon? Even pre-modded cpu's have been known to have an issue or 2 due to quality control.(pads get damaged,ect.)


----------



## mrgnex

I put a E5450 into my brother's Asus Striker Extreme and modded the BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I put a E5450 into my brother's Asus Striker Extreme and modded the BIOS. Sadly I can't get it to be stable. Sometimes it blue screens but regardless it fails after two passes of IBT on very high. I even increased the voltage to 1.3625 V to no avail. Did I miss something?


I tried going to 1.45 V in BIOS which dropped to 1.344 under load but still nothing..


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I put a E5450 into my brother's Asus Striker Extreme and modded the BIOS.
> I tried going to 1.45 V in BIOS which dropped to 1.344 under load but still nothing..


Any indication WHY it's failing? How about temps? (IBT tends to ramp them up and the voltage needed also increases them) Let me see if mine will pass IBT.







Edit: Clocked down to base clocks cpu & memory. Left voltages up a little on FSB,MCH,and Memory(+0.1,+0.1,&+0.2v respectively) and cpu voltage 1.368v in bios. Intel Processor Diagnostic Tool running. Set for 120 min on cpu load test. SPBC always fails(I think it's because of the 771 being in the 775 socket) so I just un-check the stop testing on fail. Edit 2 : Screenshot of HWMonitor after test.App was open during test so highs/lows reflect idle and testing. Test passed 120 min cpu load.Only fail was SPBC. FYI, CPU was 3.0Ghz and Memory was 1066Mhz.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larzuk77*


Thank you Very much.

I tested and it is doing the same things

Could it be some configuration ?[/quote]
Also, Try dis-abling C1E, speedstep,VT,Hyperthreading options,and EIST options if available.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I put a E5450 into my brother's Asus Striker Extreme and modded the BIOS.
> I tried going to 1.45 V in BIOS which dropped to 1.344 under load but still nothing..


Passed the intel test I mentioned,and also an hour long 64bit lin pack test using 50% ram. here's cpu results from linpack run.
Temps on 2 cores uppers 60's, 2 cores 71-72. for high marks. The 680i chipset U R using might be needing more tweaking,especially requards to ram. If I remember,the nvidia was quirky @ times. Maybe just try defaults for all but memory settings?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Any indication WHY it's failing? How about temps? (IBT tends to ramp them up and the voltage needed also increases them) Let me see if mine will pass IBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Clocked down to base clocks cpu & memory. Left voltages up a little on FSB,MCH,and Memory(+0.1,+0.1,&+0.2v respectively) and cpu voltage 1.368v in bios. Intel Processor Diagnostic Tool running. Set for 120 min on cpu load test. SPBC always fails(I think it's because of the 771 being in the 775 socket) so I just un-check the stop testing on fail. Edit 2 : Screenshot of HWMonitor after test.App was open during test so highs/lows reflect idle and testing. Test passed 120 min cpu load.Only fail was SPBC. FYI, CPU was 3.0Ghz and Memory was 1066Mhz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Passed the intel test I mentioned,and also an hour long 64bit lin pack test using 50% ram. here's cpu results from linpack run.
> Temps on 2 cores uppers 60's, 2 cores 71-72. for high marks. The 680i chipset U R using might be needing more tweaking,especially requards to ram. If I remember,the nvidia was quirky @ times. Maybe just try defaults for all but memory settings?


Thanks man! I will try tomorrow. Luckily the RAM and CPU FSB is unlinked so I can easily test things!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Thanks man! I will try tomorrow. Luckily the RAM and CPU FSB is unlinked so I can easily test things!


Also,If I remember right,the nvidia based boards tended to like higher voltage ram(definately on ddr3,not sure on ddr2) So might wanna try giving a +0.1 v to the ram voltage and northbridge especially if running 4 sticks.


----------



## Larzuk77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Thank you Very much.
> 
> I tested and it is doing the same things
> 
> Could it be some configuration ?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, U haven't mentioned what kinda "things" it's doing,other than a vague mention of a boot loop in a prior post. We need some info if we can try to guess what the problem might be. 4 example, What memory? Is the xeon cpu pre-modded or did U cut the tabs and apply the sticker? Does it have the boot loop with the HDD unplugged? (is it a bios loop,HdWareloop, or a OS loop?) I would try resetting the cmos,re-installing the old cpu,& seeing if it starts.If so,than it narrows the problem down to being the cpu most likely.U can ALSO try just RE-SEATING the xeon cpu after ck'ing the sticker placement on it(if equipted) bad allignment can cause issues.When the bios starts,does it show it's detected the xeon? Even pre-modded cpu's have been known to have an issue or 2 due to quality control.(pads get damaged,ect.)
> 
> 
> 
> Generic memory I tried with one slot and two brands of memory
> My Xeon came moddified so there is no sticker (the flat one) just a small one that encapsulates the 2 pins and the cut was done by the seller too. He said it was tested.
> It does have the boot loop with the hdd unplugged. I tried with live usb and windows installation usb.
> I reseted the cmos (many times). I installed the old cpu and it is boot loop.
> The Xeon was detected and the caches were reading alright. I will post below.
> 
> I sent my computer to a store now lets see.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/aVD1l
> 
> 
> Thank you !
Click to expand...


----------



## elfoam

Hey guys, thought I'd join up since I've been reading this thread for a few weeks. I didn't really need to build one of these machines but I thought.. why not have some fun. So I bought a Lenovo M58e as there's a couple of reports of that machine and the A58 running all the Xeons no problem and they are almost free from the computer recycle shop.. I have ordered a L5430 which should be here any day and a L5420 which I want to try the BSEL mod on @ 3ghz, not sure the board will run 1600mhz but time will tell. I'll report back once I try the L5430 (the L5420 will take a while to arrive from China).


----------



## elfoam

Well it was kind of a success, the L5430 arrived and it works but I have the fan running flat out and windows 10 wouldn't boot. I thought the M58e/A58 would have been plug and play after reading a couple other people say it works straight up. Not sure if the bios will be fixable but I've installed windows 7 and it benchmarks at full speed for a L5430 at 3800+ on passmark. From here I guess I can put resistors in the fan wire or try and fix the bios. Half way to success though and the PC is very usable now, play HD youtube without any dropped frames and at 25% cpu time. Previously it was at near 100% and dropping the occasional frame.


----------



## elfoam

Well I fixed the bios, everything is perfect now. Here it is for anyone that has a Lenovo M58e with the L5430. I only added the codes for the 45nm 1067a Xeons.

Lenovo M58e bios with Xeon L5430 support, link below.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0qfCTaN5xpgTDVPb0lTQ0ZmRm8/view?usp=sharing


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elfoam*
> 
> Well I fixed the bios, everything is perfect now. Here it is for anyone that has a Lenovo M58e with the L5430. I only added the codes for the 45nm 1067a Xeons.
> 
> Lenovo M58e bios with Xeon L5430 support, link below.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0qfCTaN5xpgTDVPb0lTQ0ZmRm8/view?usp=sharing


Thanks for the work and posting it. Took the liberty of opening the image and adding/updating the rest of the 45nm codes.







if you want to try it, here the zip.









5HJT53Amoddedfor45nmxeons.zip 886k .zip file


----------



## elfoam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Thanks for the work and posting it. Took the liberty of opening the image and adding/updating the rest of the 45nm codes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to try it, here the zip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5HJT53Amoddedfor45nmxeons.zip 886k .zip file


Thanks, might come in handy if I decide to change the CPU one day







. I wasn't 100% confident since it was my first time doing that so I just added what I needed at the time. Got to say the sound of the fan spinning down on the next reboot was worth the stress, I pretty much haven't played with a CPU mod since 1998? when I made one of the first Dual slot 1 celerons. I added my file to the other thread but you should add the updated one too. Pretty great being able to give these old redundant machines some new life on the cheap. Saves them from the scrap metal for a few years at least.


----------



## DR4G00N

Anyone get the 5xxx series xeons working on X38/48?


----------



## GammaBreaker

Well, the EP45T-DS3R now has the X5460 and 8GB in it, without any complaints. Running at stock on some stability testing for now. I don't expect much overclocking potential on this board, as it wasn't terribly cooperative with an easier-to-drive E8400. I'll try anyway. 3.6 would be nice.

In the meantime, here's the BIOS I modded the microcodes into if anyone should ever need them.

I'm still hoping to get my hands on the F4h BIOS for this board, as several people have had decent overclocks with it. I'm not sure what the difference is between F4c and F4h, but sometimes a BIOS version makes the difference.

45nmXEON_BIOS_MOD_EP4TDS3R_vF4c.zip 550k .zip file


----------



## elfoam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Anyone get the 5xxx series xeons working on X38/48?


From what I've read you are stuck with the 3 series Xeons but there's not really any difference performance wise anyway. There are all around 4000 on passmark, most of them. I installed Linux on mine last night and it's very good, really responsive. I managed to to run in into the swap file eventually with tons of things open and ebay adds infesting my browser







but I can't justify 8 gig of ram on a budget machine like this. Should be better now I put add blocker on.

Since this has been such a success I've been thinking about getting another board for my old full tower workstation that's been parked up in my garage for nearly 20 years







. But I'd want something with at least 4 ram slots and lots of PCI slots, seems most motherboards in this class are pretty budget on the extra slots though. Anyone got an idea on a cheap board like that?. I want something that'll do 1600 mhz bus.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elfoam*
> 
> From what I've read you are stuck with the 3 series Xeons but there's not really any difference performance wise anyway. There are all around 4000 on passmark, most of them. I installed Linux on mine last night and it's very good, really responsive. I managed to to run in into the swap file eventually with tons of things open and ebay adds infesting my browser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I can't justify 8 gig of ram on a budget machine like this. Should be better now I put add blocker on.
> 
> Since this has been such a success I've been thinking about getting another board for my old full tower workstation that's been parked up in my garage for nearly 20 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But I'd want something with at least 4 ram slots and lots of PCI slots, seems most motherboards in this class are pretty budget on the extra slots though. Anyone got an idea on a cheap board like that?. I want something that'll do 1600 mhz bus.


For the cheaper boards doing 1600 with 4 ram you're most likely gonna want to ck the P35 chipset boards.(Asus P5K series for example) The More expensive boards with the same specs are the P45 chipsets (most of those don't suffer from voltage droop like the P35's do.) Also the P45's often offer support for DDR3 on @ least 2 of the ram sockets on the later boards.
Here's 1 on the bay with 8Gb ram and a q9450. The ram alone cost what the current bid is @. http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-P5K-EPU-Motherboard-with-Intel-Q9450-2-66-ghz-2-Quad-CPU-and-8GB-of-GSkill-/152584867686?hash=item2386c44f66:g:~doAAOSwHLNZQHvh LOL, I'm using 8Gb of the gskill 1066 ram in my xeon build. With any luck it's the 1066 in this 1.
Look here for some known boards and their FSB's if you want some examples to look for. Helps to narrow down the search. http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/#motherboard-compatibility-table


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> Well, the EP45T-DS3R now has the X5460 and 8GB in it, without any complaints. Running at stock on some stability testing for now. I don't expect much overclocking potential on this board, as it wasn't terribly cooperative with an easier-to-drive E8400. I'll try anyway. 3.6 would be nice.
> 
> In the meantime, here's the BIOS I modded the microcodes into if anyone should ever need them.
> 
> I'm still hoping to get my hands on the F4h BIOS for this board, as several people have had decent overclocks with it. I'm not sure what the difference is between F4c and F4h, but sometimes a BIOS version makes the difference.
> 
> 45nmXEON_BIOS_MOD_EP4TDS3R_vF4c.zip 550k .zip file


I would be more suprised if you CAN'T reach @ least 3.6 stable. I'm sitting @ a EP35-DS3R and it's able to do 3.92 on a e5450 with an hour of linpak testing with no errors. Several hours prime 95 no issue. and that's with air cooling.(evo212) try turning OFF LLC if you can't get a stable OC. (some of the nvidia boards had luck with that,the slight surges to composate made it crash during stress testing)


----------



## GammaBreaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I would be more suprised if you CAN'T reach @ least 3.6 stable. I'm sitting @ a EP35-DS3R and it's able to do 3.92 on a e5450 with an hour of linpak testing with no errors. Several hours prime 95 no issue. and that's with air cooling.(evo212) try turning OFF LLC if you can't get a stable OC. (some of the nvidia boards had luck with that,the slight surges to composate made it crash during stress testing)


I've played with the 680i, P35-DS3L, and EP45-UD3R previously. The 680i is a fickle beast, but it did the job. The other Gigabyte boards do handle it pretty well, even the meager P35-DS3L that I didn't expect to get much out of. It went right to 3.6GHz on an E5450, just like you said.

I didn't have a lot of time to play with the E8400 on the EP45T-DS3R, but it wasn't very cooperative. It could've been the chip, though I think that was one of my "good" E8400 chips.

By rights, The EP45T-DS3R should be a beefier board than the P35-DS3L, but it flakes out quickly. The whole thing is making me think it has to do with the flaky DDR3 support more than the board itself. The DDR2 boards were much easier to work with.

Probably going to have to apply some heatsinks to the VRMs. I had to do that on the P35-DS3L.


----------



## elfoam

I don't know what happened these last days.. I went from looking for a cheap Xeon board for my old workstation to looking at enterprise rack servers I could pull apart and stuff in the case... and then I somehow bought a dual Xeon IBM System X3650 M2 Rack server with 32 gig of ram that I can't use in it at all !







. Ebay is a curse!. The good news is the Lenovo conversion is running so well in linux I haven't needed to boot my workstation for days. Power saving,, I'll need to for when the System X arrives. I'll still get a board for the old Workstation but after I recover from my spend up (bought a Dell U2412M monitor while I was on ebay too)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elfoam*
> 
> I don't know what happened these last days.. I went from looking for a cheap Xeon board for my old workstation to looking at enterprise rack servers I could pull apart and stuff in the case... and then I somehow bought a dual Xeon IBM System X3650 M2 Rack server with 32 gig of ram that I can't use in it at all !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Ebay is a curse!. The good news is the Lenovo conversion is running so well in linux I haven't needed to boot my workstation for days. Power saving,, I'll need to for when the System X arrives. I'll still get a board for the old Workstation but after I recover from my spend up (bought a Dell U2412M monitor while I was on ebay too)


You sound like someone who may be interested in what I am doing lately...server to desktop conversions...the hard way. I can do this with ANY server boards...doesn't matter what standard they are, or what proprietary connectors they use...I pin-out every connector and make custom cables, and find workaround for everything from fan spoofing, front panel headers, etc. If you ever want to do something similar, it's VERY cheap, just takes time...this server I bought for $20, added two X5450 for $30, and a GTX 780 I got for around $110. Needed to get a PCIe SATA 3.0 add-in card, since I removed the SATA hot-swap backplane setup, and a PCIe x16 extension since the 1U case I used only takes single slot GPU. Anyway...feel free to message me about any of this if you want. Just waiting on a cheap SSD to arrive, and painting it in "crinkle" black with gloss black and flat black highlights. Rough overall dimensions are about 20" x 18" x 4". And it's obviously missing a couple pieces here, just wanted to get it running before I have to tear it all down for cleaning / paint. Fan(s) will be replaced with something much nicer too. Anyway, looks rough before paint, but here it is (another fan covers the "hole", just not installed here) -



Oh, I also removed one of the redundant PSU, and put two 2.5" "hot-swap" bays in it's place. Also, my main PC is also a bit different...not standard workstation motherboard custom mounted in an ATX case...the board takes up almost the entire case...had to remove drive bays, relocate HDD bays, and drill and tap stand-offs.


----------



## elfoam

Man that is awesome! I was looking at a HP DL160 G5 because the power supply wasn't hot swap and had long cables and I figured I could get all of the machine into a full tower. But if you can find the power for a server with hotswap drives that makes anything possible. I'll message you about that tomorrow. Plenty dual cpu servers that hold tons of ram even here in Australia for 50 bucks. PS The IBM System x3650 M2 will take 56xx series six cores, worth remembering if you ever see a cheap one.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elfoam*
> 
> Man that is awesome! I was looking at a HP DL160 G5 because the power supply wasn't hot swap and had long cables and I figured I could get all of the machine into a full tower. But if you can find the power for a server with hotswap drives that makes anything possible. I'll message you about that tomorrow. Plenty dual cpu servers that hold tons of ram even here in Australia for 50 bucks. PS The IBM System x3650 M2 will take 56xx series six cores, worth remembering if you ever see a cheap one.


I actually used an HP DL160 G5 for a different type of conversion...awhile back now and can't even remember what it was. But same thing, 1U. I still have the case and powersupply, actually, but I chopped all the connectors off the PSU for something else...my next build I was looking at dual 1366 as well...like I said, feel free to PM, I haven't been feeling well, but when I feel better, I will make my own thread and share all the work I've done....stuff like pinouts for the proprietary connectors and whatnot. All the stuffs...


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> Here's the full lowdown on my reluctant-to-overclock-far system:
> 
> Motherboard: P5B Deluxe/WiFi-AP
> BIOS 1238 (Beta) with latest microcodes for 775 and 771
> 
> Processor: E5450 E0 Stepping
> 
> CPU Frequency / Multiplier: 3.60 GHz / 9
> 
> Memory: 2 x 2GB Buffalo Firestix rated 1066 5-5-5-15 at 2.1v, set to 800 4-4-4-12 at 2.1v
> 
> *BIOS settings:*
> 
> Advanced / Jumperfree Configuration
> 
> AI Tuning [Manual]
> CPU Frequency [400] "FSB" (100-650)
> DRAM Frequency [DDR2-800MHz] FSBRAM ratio of 1:1
> PCI Express Frequency [101] Prevents PCI frequency from changing with "FSB", 101 selected for known issue if set to 100 or auto, that wrecks graphics performance
> PCI Clock Synchronisation Mode [33.33MHz]
> Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> Memory Voltage [2.10V]
> CPU Vcore Voltage [1.3625V]
> FSB Termination Voltage [1.4V] Options are [1.200V] [1.300V] [1.400V] [1.450V]
> NB Vcore [1.45] Options are [1.25V] [1.45V] [1.55V] [1.65V]
> SB Vcore (SATA, PCIE) [1.60V] Options are [1.50V] [1.60V] [1.70V] [1.80V]
> ICH Chipset Voltage [Auto] Options are [1.057V] [1.215V]
> 
> Advanced / CPU Configuration
> 
> CPU Ratio Setting [Auto] (change of CPU multiplier option)
> C1E Support [Enabled]
> Max CPUID Value Limit [Disabled]
> Vanderpool Technology [Disabled]
> CPU TM function [Enabled]
> Execute Disable Bit [Enabled]
> Intel® Speedstep Tech. [Enabled]
> 
> Advanced / Chipset / North Bridge
> 
> Memory Remap Feature [Enabled]
> Configure DRAM Timing by SPD [Disabled]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [4]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [4]
> DRAM RAS# Precharge [4]
> DRAM RAS# Activate to Precha [12]
> DRAM Write Recovery Time [5]
> DRAM TRFC [35] Critical for stability it appears, this is the absolute lowest it wants to be when overclocking the CPU. The only higher setting on this board is [42]
> DRAM TRRD [10]
> Rank Write to Read Delay [10]
> Read to Precharge Delay [10]
> Write to Precharge Delay [10]
> Static Read Control [Auto]


I know this is a year old post, but I was wondering if you had to use special cooling for these settings? All I have for my E5450 on this same board is the stock Intel fan/sink that came with my Core2Duo, which seems to be working just fine on this Xeon but at stock settings. Curious if 3.6 is a noticeable jump in performance on this chip.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I know this is a year old post, but I was wondering if you had to use special cooling for these settings? All I have for my E5450 on this same board is the stock Intel fan/sink that came with my Core2Duo, which seems to be working just fine on this Xeon but at stock settings. Curious if 3.6 is a noticeable jump in performance on this chip.


the Xeon E5450 is an 80W TDP cpu, so your requirements for cooling should be low, specially if you plan to overclock at 3,6ghz. I'm afraid that Intel cooler should not be enough.

You should try Prime95, a stresstest to see if your cooling option is viable. IF while doing this test, the CPU core temp reaches something like 80ºC , you MUST change your cooling solution (bare in mind that almost all programs take 100ºC as Tjmax , which is not, it's 85ºC Tjmax). if you use the program Core Temp to monitorice temps, place an offset of -15ºC in options "adjust offset".

if you were to buy another cooler, just get the coolermaster Hyper 212X, there are more outthere to fullfill your spectations, but that one is typically the most sold one.
Moreover, a 3,6 ghz oc is a low overclock. You can try push it more. Nearly to 4ghz is viable. But that's your own decision.

And the last thing, i have a Xeon x5460, 3,16ghz at stock. It's running with All in one cooler (water), at 4,3ghz 1,4250v , it runs hot, (today we have 34ºC and humidity of around 70%, so almost like 39ºC. Mine will not pass any stresstest (the heat would be unbearable) but it's stable enough to run everything everyday without any issues, even playing Rise of the Tomb raider at 100% cpu load for hours. Temps will not go over 85ºC under any circunstances in my daily use.

From the point of view of a non player user, (are you??) you should not expect to see a performance gain from going to 3,6ghz, at least, noticeable. You will notice that playing games, or even watching youtube videos at 1080p60fps. You´ll notice your cpu is not fully loaded and you can do other things. It depends of what you use your computer for, but overclocking always help in performance either you notice it or not (which i said, depends on your daily use).


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I know this is a year old post, but I was wondering if you had to use special cooling for these settings? All I have for my E5450 on this same board is the stock Intel fan/sink that came with my Core2Duo, which seems to be working just fine on this Xeon but at stock settings. Curious if 3.6 is a noticeable jump in performance on this chip.


I purchased an aftermarket air cooler, only a cheap one. The chip runs incredibly cool with it, even on hot days, and has no problem with any stress test. I can't think of the model off the top of my head, and I'm away from home, but I'll find it for you when I get back. I now have an X4560 chip in the system running at a higher clock, but it does run hotter. And their does some to be a decent performance boost from 3-3.6, but your mileage will vary depending on how hard your applications push the CPU.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> You sound like someone who may be interested in what I am doing lately...server to desktop conversions...the hard way. I can do this with ANY server boards...doesn't matter what standard they are, or what proprietary connectors they use...I pin-out every connector and make custom cables, and find workaround for everything from fan spoofing, front panel headers, etc. If you ever want to do something similar, it's VERY cheap, just takes time...this server I bought for $20, added two X5450 for $30, and a GTX 780 I got for around $110. Needed to get a PCIe SATA 3.0 add-in card, since I removed the SATA hot-swap backplane setup, and a PCIe x16 extension since the 1U case I used only takes single slot GPU. Anyway...feel free to message me about any of this if you want. Just waiting on a cheap SSD to arrive, and painting it in "crinkle" black with gloss black and flat black highlights. Rough overall dimensions are about 20" x 18" x 4". And it's obviously missing a couple pieces here, just wanted to get it running before I have to tear it all down for cleaning / paint. Fan(s) will be replaced with something much nicer too. Anyway, looks rough before paint, but here it is (another fan covers the "hole", just not installed here) -
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I also removed one of the redundant PSU, and put two 2.5" "hot-swap" bays in it's place. Also, my main PC is also a bit different...not standard workstation motherboard custom mounted in an ATX case...the board takes up almost the entire case...had to remove drive bays, relocate HDD bays, and drill and tap stand-offs.


I can imagine the conversation... "Then WHO'S brain did U bring me? Abby's. Abby WHO'S? Abby Normal??? " 











Oh,wait,that's us with mods. ROTFL


----------



## Piskeante

this xeons are just incredible. bang for the buck? absolutely.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I can imagine the conversation... "Then WHO'S brain did U bring me? Abby's. Abby WHO'S? Abby Normal??? "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh,wait,that's us with mods. ROTFL


Call me young Dr. Frankenstein lol


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> the Xeon E5450 is an 80W TDP cpu, so your requirements for cooling should be low, specially if you plan to overclock at 3,6ghz. I'm afraid that Intel cooler should not be enough.
> 
> You should try Prime95, a stresstest to see if your cooling option is viable. IF while doing this test, the CPU core temp reaches something like 80ºC , you MUST change your cooling solution (bare in mind that almost all programs take 100ºC as Tjmax , which is not, it's 85ºC Tjmax). if you use the program Core Temp to monitorice temps, place an offset of -15ºC in options "adjust offset".
> 
> if you were to buy another cooler, just get the coolermaster Hyper 212X, there are more outthere to fullfill your spectations, but that one is typically the most sold one.
> Moreover, a 3,6 ghz oc is a low overclock. You can try push it more. Nearly to 4ghz is viable. But that's your own decision.
> 
> And the last thing, i have a Xeon x5460, 3,16ghz at stock. It's running with All in one cooler (water), at 4,3ghz 1,4250v , it runs hot, (today we have 34ºC and humidity of around 70%, so almost like 39ºC. Mine will not pass any stresstest (the heat would be unbearable) but it's stable enough to run everything everyday without any issues, even playing Rise of the Tomb raider at 100% cpu load for hours. Temps will not go over 85ºC under any circunstances in my daily use.
> 
> From the point of view of a non player user, (are you??) you should not expect to see a performance gain from going to 3,6ghz, at least, noticeable. You will notice that playing games, or even watching youtube videos at 1080p60fps. You´ll notice your cpu is not fully loaded and you can do other things. It depends of what you use your computer for, but overclocking always help in performance either you notice it or not (which i said, depends on your daily use).


Yeah I am thinking about pulling my Hyper 212 from the server and tossing it onto this E5450, but this system isn't being used for anything important, it's just a support system so that I always have something that works, while I constantly distro hop on the other systems. My Xeon X5650 is my more important PC, which is what I am on when it's up and running and not in limbo due to experimentation, like I am doing right now with NVMe.

I am thinking 3.6 would be safe and a little bit better than 3.0, but like I said it's probably not too important on this system, especially since it just runs Linux Mint.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich22*
> 
> I purchased an aftermarket air cooler, only a cheap one. The chip runs incredibly cool with it, even on hot days, and has no problem with any stress test. I can't think of the model off the top of my head, and I'm away from home, but I'll find it for you when I get back. I now have an X4560 chip in the system running at a higher clock, but it does run hotter. And their does some to be a decent performance boost from 3-3.6, but your mileage will vary depending on how hard your applications push the CPU.


X4560? I never heard of that, so don't you mean X5460 perhaps? I like your modest settings you posted back in 2016, so I might do that here soon, so long I can find a reasonably priced cooler for it. Anyway thanks for replying and letting me know what you did.


----------



## Rich22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> X4560? I never heard of that, so don't you mean X5460 perhaps? I like your modest settings you posted back in 2016, so I might do that here soon, so long I can find a reasonably priced cooler for it. Anyway thanks for replying and letting me know what you did.


Yes, X5460, my typo.
Oh, and you jogged my memory, it was the Hyper 212X I used with the modest 20% overclock. The E5450 lives in a hotter running board now, with a crappy cooler. At stock it's fine. On the board we own I could run it at 4ghz, but with more voltage than I'd be happy to run long term, MUCH more ?

Edit: BTW, on this particular board I found if you ran at a frequency that was too high to pass a stress test you would get near daily crashes, even if it ran fine for hours in games at times. The FSB limit isn't high and was the limiting factor, IIRC.


----------



## GammaBreaker

Double check that your case is wide enough to handle a Hyper 212. I put a 212 EVO on my EP45T-DS3R, only to find that my junker spare case is too narrow to close. It's not really a big deal because it's just a temporary case, but the 212 is pretty tall.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> Double check that your case is wide enough to handle a Hyper 212. I put a 212 EVO on my EP45T-DS3R, only to find that my junker spare case is too narrow to close. It's not really a big deal because it's just a temporary case, but the 212 is pretty tall.


ROTFL The evo IS a bit tall isn't it? When I had it in an older generic case here was MY solution!








messy but effective.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> ROTFL The evo IS a bit tall isn't it? When I had it in an older generic case here was MY solution!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> messy but effective.


I haven't seen the side of the case that this P5B+E5450 is in, in like 3 years. I don't think I even kept it, I think it was tossed out in the trash years ago. So I have no concerns of a too tall Heatsink, lol... Besides, it is a completely custom dremel job from an old Dell or HP case from like 2003. I even used PVC for hiding the PSU cables for that super country hick but really clean look. Haha, there's no side, no top, no front to this case. Mainly because it is sandwiched into a computer desk that has the tower compartment, thus I really didn't need a case for it, just something to mount the PSU and Motherboard to really.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Any of you ever see one of these heatsinks for the HP DC7700? There is one that has a 120mm fan in the center and is used for HP's Core 2 Extreme version of the DC7700. Its socket 775 but I don't know if I can just use any old backplate. The price is right for me, lol. The DC7700 has a giant backplate, but it is usually sold with the Motherboard. So I am not sure if the threads are standard, or if I am looking at a thread pitch that won't work with other backplates. That sink should easily keep this E5450 cool.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-PERFORMANCE-HEAT-SINK-418803-001-DC7700-/331575387253


----------



## ried16

i cant believe i have to ask this question after 20 plus xeon conversions but i cant find it via search. what instructions should i see in cpu-z if my xeon bios mod worked?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> i cant believe i have to ask this question after 20 plus xeon conversions but i cant find it via search. what instructions should i see in cpu-z if my xeon bios mod worked?


Hmm, if it didn't work you wouldn't even be able to boot. That alone should tell you. I wish I could tell you what CPU-Z says, but I run only Linux on that box.


----------



## ried16

it will still boot but sometimes, but when the bios comes up it will say update your bios to unleash the blah blah blah power of your cpu and a couple of the instructions will be missing from cpuid.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> ROTFL The evo IS a bit tall isn't it? When I had it in an older generic case here was MY solution!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> messy but effective.


i had to do that with an older case. but i was able to cover it pretty good with some thermal plastic from work.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

This little guy has an EVO 212 in it now, and yes the side door touches it. Not sure where that case comes from but I had it a long time and it's ugly, but works just fine for the 9TB of network storage inside. If I wasn't lazy I would take it out and give that server this old intel stock cooler, but that server has a overclocked Q6600 in it at the moment. Yeah I want an E5450 in that too some day.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> i cant believe i have to ask this question after 20 plus xeon conversions but i cant find it via search. what instructions should i see in cpu-z if my xeon bios mod worked?


SSE4.1 and vt-x are 2 of the instructions enabled with the proper microcode being added to the bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Hmm, if it didn't work you wouldn't even be able to boot. That alone should tell you. I wish I could tell you what CPU-Z says, but I run only Linux on that box.


Some of the older ver. of windows will boot depending on what codes are already in the bios. The proper code enables sse4.1 and vt-x which windows 8.1&10 ck for.(If cpu DOESN'T support,there's no issue,but if it does and they aren't there,it won't install.)for example,P4 640 DOESN'T support sse4,or vt-x so when Windows10 ck's the cpu,it has the cpu listed and doesn't ck for those features. xeon e5450 DOES support sse4.1,and vt-x so when windows detects THAT cpu,it looks for those features,if not available,than there's an issue.







It will also tell you "to unlock your full cpu ect.,ect.," on the older systems if the code is missing.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Are the microcodes downloaded from delidded and the first page in this thread up to date by chance? I keep wondering if the microcode on my P5B is the latest version or not. Because I just discovered that the Xeon microcode in my Rampage III Bios is from 2011, and that X5650 Xeon has newer Westmere code from 2015 available. Time for me to do the research and update my Rampage III now if possible.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> SSE4.1 and vt-x are 2 of the instructions enabled with the proper microcode being added to the bios.
> Some of the older ver. of windows will boot depending on what codes are already in the bios. The proper code enables sse4.1 and vt-x which windows 8.1&10 ck for.(If cpu DOESN'T support,there's no issue,but if it does and they aren't there,it won't install.)for example,P4 640 DOESN'T support sse4,or vt-x so when Windows10 ck's the cpu,it has the cpu listed and doesn't ck for those features. xeon e5450 DOES support sse4.1,and vt-x so when windows detects THAT cpu,it looks for those features,if not available,than there's an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will also tell you "to unlock your full cpu ect.,ect.," on the older systems if the code is missing.


so if i'm getting that message with a xeon 5148 it's becuase i'm using win 10, or is it becuase microcode for that processor isn't in my modded bios?


----------



## Larzuk77

The guy in the store couldn't solve my problem.
I've tested with another PSU and other CPU.

My personal opinion is that either there is a small mobo's component broken/shorted or something wrong with bios.

I downgraded to F9 version and things are all the same.

Update.

Hi guys I found out the problem. My onboard Lan chip is fried.

Now I have a problem the F9 bios has a option to disable the onboard Lan but the newest (F14) does not.

Can you guys add this option to a F14 ?

I will try the F11 to check if the option is there ? It is Not there. Checked.

So I need to use a F9 modded or a F14 With Onboard Lan option (on/off) and microcoded.

A Older version with the microcodes updated would work the same way ?

I ask this because it's saying that the F11 version corrected some CPU compabilitites issues. But F11 - F12 and F14 don't have the option.

https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-P35-DS3-rev-20#support-dl

schuck6566 could you help me out again ?

Thank you !


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> SSE4.1 and vt-x are 2 of the instructions enabled with the proper microcode being added to the bios.
> Some of the older ver. of windows will boot depending on what codes are already in the bios. The proper code enables sse4.1 and vt-x which windows 8.1&10 ck for.(If cpu DOESN'T support,there's no issue,but if it does and they aren't there,it won't install.)for example,*P4 640 DOESN'T support sse4,or vt-x* so when Windows10 ck's the cpu,it has the cpu listed and doesn't ck for those features. xeon e5450 DOES support sse4.1,and vt-x so when windows detects THAT cpu,it looks for those features,if not available,than there's an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will also tell you "to unlock your full cpu ect.,ect.," on the older systems if the code is missing.


Actually, 90nm Prescott-2M core does support VT-x.
Unfortunately, this feature is reserved for "special models", ie. Pentium 4 662/672








Also, you can't install Windows 8.1/10 x64 on Pentium 4 640 (and that's regardless of SSE4.1/VT-x support, since those aren't required for Windows to work).
But I nitpick









As you said, Windows installer "loses the plot" when it sees an instruction(s) that are not supported by the CPU which should support them (regardless of MB that is used).


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Actually, 90nm Prescott-2M core does support VT-x.
> Unfortunately, this feature is reserved for "special models", ie. Pentium 4 662/672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you can't install Windows 8.1/10 x64 on Pentium 4 640 (and that's regardless of SSE4.1/VT-x support, since those aren't required for Windows to work).
> But I nitpick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you said, Windows installer "loses the plot" when it sees an instruction(s) that are not supported by the CPU which should support them (regardless of MB that is used).


The x64 not being able to be installed may be true,I don't know for sure. I am currently running Windows10 32bit on a dell dimension 3100 tower. give me a minute & I'll post the screen shot.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> so if i'm getting that message with a xeon 5148 it's becuase i'm using win 10, or is it becuase microcode for that processor isn't in my modded bios?


honestly don't know what 2 tell you. that cpu doesn't support sse4.1 anyway. chances are if it's giving the unlock the full potential of your cpu/processor message, then it needs the proper code added.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larzuk77*
> 
> The guy in the store couldn't solve my problem.
> I've tested with another PSU and other CPU.
> 
> My personal opinion is that either there is a small mobo's component broken/shorted or something wrong with bios.
> 
> I downgraded to F9 version and things are all the same.
> 
> Update.
> 
> Hi guys I found out the problem. My onboard Lan chip is fried.
> 
> Now I have a problem the F9 bios has a option to disable the onboard Lan but the newest (F14) does not.
> 
> Can you guys add this option to a F14 ?
> 
> I will try the F11 to check if the option is there ? It is Not there. Checked.
> 
> So I need to use a F9 modded or a F14 With Onboard Lan option (on/off) and microcoded.
> 
> A Older version with the microcodes updated would work the same way ?
> 
> I ask this because it's saying that the F11 version corrected some CPU compabilitites issues. But F11 - F12 and F14 don't have the option.
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-P35-DS3-rev-20#support-dl
> 
> schuck6566 could you help me out again ?
> 
> Thank you !


here's the f9 modded.

p35ds3.f9moddedxeonsupport.zip 620k .zip file


----------



## Larzuk77

I did it = )

It's working with F14 and the option to turn on/off the onboard Lan chip is back.

Thank you schuck6566 ! I'm using the BIOS you patched. So now it's tested.

I will take some screenshots eventually ... I cannot find my wifi adapter right now.

I will write my procedure so It might help someone.

What I did was to downgrade to F9 and for some reason the option to turn the Lan on and off was there (it wasn't before, because I remeber looking for it but couldn't find using the F14), so I turned off.

I got the idea from this video:





So I double checked that my lan was the problem (turned off, worked, turned on doesn't work).

So then what I did was to update Bios with the F14 (modded by schuck6566, Thanks bro) from F9 (original) with the H/W Onborad LAN option turned OFF to the moddified bios without resetting the DMI pool data.

After the sucessful boot. I turned off and removed everything from it, in order to install the X5460, I only kept the battery (important to keep the DMI pool data).

I booted windows with 1 memory slot only and it was sucessful.
As my CPU clock speed was with the wrong multiplier. (2.83)

I decided to change the multiplier so I checked the BIOS and the Option was there. And is working alright now.

Happy end !


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> The x64 not being able to be installed may be true,I don't know for sure. I am currently running Windows10 32bit on a dell dimension 3100 tower. give me a minute & I'll post the screen shot.


No need.
I checked compatibility with Pentium 4 Extreme Edition and few other CPUs








Here's example of error you will get, while trying to update Windows 8 x64 to Windows 8.1 on 90nm Intel CPU : LINK


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> No need.
> I checked compatibility with Pentium 4 Extreme Edition and few other CPUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's example of error you will get, while trying to update Windows 8 x64 to Windows 8.1 on 90nm Intel CPU : LINK


LOL, good thing this board is RAM restricted then. (dell said max was 2Gb ram, I can get 3 with 4Gb installed) So I just dropped down to the 3Gb (2gb & 1Gb)and had an extra 2Gb stick for testing other ddr2 systems with. This setup with an $8.00 dollar vid card & cable can still play streaming 480.







worst part was chopping the pciex1 slot so the x16 card would plug in.







Also,I'm not sure but weren't those errors something to do with the secure boot? Did U try a clean install with secure boot disabled? just curious...


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Also,I'm not sure but weren't those errors something to do with the secure boot? Did U try a clean install with secure boot disabled? just curious...


Secure boot and/or CSM on LGA 775 platform does not exist (it's BIOS/Legacy only).

There are at least few people out there that tried running Windows 10 x64 on 90nm CPU's.
I didn't try a clean install myself, but I read it would probably result in boot loops and/or hangs while installing Windows.

65nm CPUs... that's a different story : https://valid.x86.fr/6g7v5p


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Secure boot and/or CSM on LGA 775 platform doesn't exist (it's Legacy only).
> There are at least few people out there that tried running Windows 10 x64 on 90nm CPU's.
> I didn't try a clean install myself, but I read it would probably result in boot loops and/or hangs while installing Windows.


I believe it's PAE and other features that are needed for the 64bit version to run. Seems as long as NX is there the 32bit will run from what I'm reading.







LOL, they let netbooks be saved.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I believe it's PAE and other features that are needed for the 64bit version to run. Seems as long as NX is there the 32bit will run from what I'm reading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, they let netbooks be saved.


Indeed.
Here's oldest CPU I tested Windows 8.1 x86 (32-bit) on : LINK

Like I said before, it's not PAE, it's those three specific instructions.
If your CPU supports those three instructions, you can run Windows 8.1/10 x64 natively.
Also PAE is OLD, even my Northwood/Gallatin supports it (and they don't support NX/XD-bit).


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> honestly don't know what 2 tell you. that cpu doesn't support sse4.1 anyway. chances are if it's giving the unlock the full potential of your cpu/processor message, then it needs the proper code added.


all the instructions it has shows up in cpuid. the bios reports it as the correct cpu and sets all the bios settings correctly is there anything im not getting by not having the cpu code in the bios?
also is there a tutorial with pictures and maybe some video on how to edit your bios? i have 8 or 9 or so of these older 2 core xeons to benchtest.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> all the instructions it has shows up in cpuid. the bios reports it as the correct cpu and sets all the bios settings correctly is there anything im not getting by not having the cpu code in the bios?
> also is there a tutorial with pictures and maybe some video on how to edit your bios? i have 8 or 9 or so of these older 2 core xeons to benchtest.


this has 1 of the better set of directions I've found. Make sure to click the link for the bios type/make your using for the directions/tools you need. (award/phoenix=cbrom195, ami/american mega trends = mmtool ) http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/
Edit: FYI,if using Windows10,they disabled the command promt in creators update so you need to re-enable it when following directions for award/phoenix bios.Powershell doesn't offer the commands needed.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I was wondering where the command prompt went. PowerShell is much more powerful than the command prompt and everything you could do in the command prompt you can still do in the PowerShell, you just need to learn new command structure. It was built because of the fact that command prompt was vastly inferior to the Linux command line and quite embarrassing. PowerShell competes with the Linux command line and is every bit as powerful as it. I have been able to figure out how to use it so far, but I would like to know how to re-enable the cmd prompt myself for simple stuff. The PowerShell will take decades for people to catch up with lol. Not sure why basic commands, had to be different or come with so many extra aliases. Microsoft trying to get fancy I guess... ls, cd, chdir and set-location all do the same thing, lol. Um, Microsoft was there something wrong with just the easy to remember cd?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I was wondering where the command prompt went. PowerShell is much more powerful than the command prompt and everything you could do in the command prompt you can still do in the PowerShell, you just need to learn new command structure. It was built because of the fact that command prompt was vastly inferior to the Linux command line and quite embarrassing. PowerShell competes with the Linux command line and is every bit as powerful as it. I have been able to figure out how to use it so far, but I would like to know how to re-enable the cmd prompt myself for simple stuff. The PowerShell will take decades for people to catch up with lol. Not sure why basic commands, had to be different or come with so many extra aliases. Microsoft trying to get fancy I guess... ls, cd, chdir and set-location all do the same thing, lol. Um, Microsoft was there something wrong with just the easy to remember cd?


Here's how I did it... https://mspoweruser.com/how-to-replace-powershell-with-command-prompt-on-file-explorers-context-menu-in-windows-10/ (wanted to make sure I could hit shift & right click in a folder for a cmd prompt to open there) You can also replace the option in startmenu by clicking start, settings,personilation,taskbar,and turning off "replace command prompt with windows power shell" as I have in the screen shot.(didn't know if that would cover the shift right click option so I did the registry edit)
Oh,I didn't bother with the part in registy editor to remove powershell, so now when I shift&right click it offers both options.(I guess turning it off in settings doesn't change it being hidden in explorer.)


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> this has 1 of the better set of directions I've found. Make sure to click the link for the bios type/make your using for the directions/tools you need. (award/phoenix=cbrom195, ami/american mega trends = mmtool ) http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/
> Edit: FYI,if using Windows10,they disabled the command promt in creators update so you need to re-enable it when following directions for award/phoenix bios.Powershell doesn't offer the commands needed.


ok so i read the tutorial and it scared the livin @#$% out of me. here's my modded bios. can you see if the microcodes are in there for the 51 and 52 series xeons. i have a 5050 and a 3010 too. well i cant attach the file for some reason. do i need to change it to something besides a rom file?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> ok so i read the tutorial and it scared the livin @#$% out of me. here's my modded bios. can you see if the microcodes are in there for the 51 and 52 series xeons. i have a 5050 and a 3010 too. well i cant attach the file for some reason. do i need to change it to something besides a rom file?


Put the rom in a folder,then RIGHT click the rom & select "send to Compressed(zipped) Folder. It'll make a compressed file of the rom.Name it whatever the Rom's name was (for example P35DS3) and you should be able to post the compressed file.


----------



## ried16

P5Q-ASUS-2209.zip 729k .zip file


ahh hahh. got it. heres the modded bios i'm using now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Put the rom in a folder,then RIGHT click the rom & select "send to Compressed(zipped) Folder. It'll make a compressed file of the rom.Name it whatever the Rom's name was (for example P35DS3) and you should be able to post the compressed file.


here it is.

P5Q-ASUS-2209.zip 729k .zip file


----------



## GuiZR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chulio*
> 
> Hi everyone, i was able to make this mod work on an abit ip35 pro (which a lot of people had have issues with)
> here's the modded bios: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bxpo0eAu7K6xaTdhaUV2ejF2X0k/view?usp=sharing
> and a cpuz ss:
> with this bios there's not double post bug and you will be able to overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for my bad english.


Nice job, this was the only BIOS that run properly on my Abit IP35 PRO and XEON X5460 E0. Looks stable, displays actual temperatures and eliminates the double boot bug.
However, it does not have the 0.5 multiplier, not a big deal for sure. I guess it's because the mod is based on an old bios version.
I will report any issue, but for now it's almost perfect.

Thanks man!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> P5Q-ASUS-2209.zip 729k .zip file
> 
> 
> ahh hahh. got it. heres the modded bios i'm using now.
> here it is.
> 
> P5Q-ASUS-2209.zip 729k .zip file


Ok,the 5148 microcode is in there for the GO stepping but NOT for the B2 stepping cpu's. So, here's the bios with the B2 stepping cpu code added.









P5Q-ASUS-2209B2steppingadded.zip 732k .zip file
 As for the older netburst based cpu's, not sure if the codes are in the download I use for them.(the 5000 seriescpu's) Edit: ck'd the file on delidded's page, here's what it says about the microcodes,
Contains microcode for all Core 2 Duo and later desktop processors (no Pentium 4 or mobile support).
Also contains the LGA 771 microcode shown below.

LGA 771 microcode

Contains microcode for all LGA 771 Xeon processors (except older Pentium 4 based 50xx models).
So if you want the P4(netburst based) codes you'll have to find them elsewhere. Sorry couldn't help more.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Ok,the 5148 microcode is in there for the GO stepping but NOT for the B2 stepping cpu's. So, here's the bios with the B2 stepping cpu code added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P5Q-ASUS-2209B2steppingadded.zip 732k .zip file
> As for the older netburst based cpu's, not sure if the codes are in the download I use for them.(the 5000 seriescpu's) Edit: ck'd the file on delidded's page, here's what it says about the microcodes,
> Contains microcode for all Core 2 Duo and later desktop processors (no Pentium 4 or mobile support).
> Also contains the LGA 771 microcode shown below.
> 
> LGA 771 microcode
> 
> Contains microcode for all LGA 771 Xeon processors (except older Pentium 4 based 50xx models).
> So if you want the P4(netburst based) codes you'll have to find them elsewhere. Sorry couldn't help more.


cool thanks. the B2 SL9RR is what i have. that bios is from the japanese page with all the modded bios. so the codes for the 775 xeons are not in there?


----------



## Goustoulos

Hey guys!
So i've had my X5460 for almost a year now, and i am pretty happy with it.
I dont really need much multicore performance, but i do need single core(because ps2 emulation). So of course, i overclocked it.
The highest i can go(while being stable) is 4.3Ghz, which scored about 1830points in passmark's single core benchmark. I am pretty sure that i am limited by my motherboard(P5Q Deluxe), because no setting will make it stable after 4.3Ghz.
So i want to go for an upgrade. But my budget is reaaaally limited.
I am thinking about going for a x5470, just because of the 10 multiplier instead of 9.5
I can justify the cost, because my old xeon will be installed on my sisters pc(which now has a q6600 on a motherboard that is a terrible overclocker). And she does need the upgrade.
Do you think that a x5470 can overclock better than my x5460? According to hwbot, the average overclock on air for x5460 is 4ghz, while for the x5470 is 4.5ghz.
Temps are not an issue so far. Running on 4.3Ghz and wont go above 60C while gaming or emulating ps2.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goustoulos*
> 
> Hey guys!
> So i've had my X5460 for almost a year now, and i am pretty happy with it.
> I dont really need much multicore performance, but i do need single core(because ps2 emulation). So of course, i overclocked it.
> The highest i can go(while being stable) is 4.3Ghz, which scored about 1830points in passmark's single core benchmark. I am pretty sure that i am limited by my motherboard(P5Q Deluxe), because no setting will make it stable after 4.3Ghz.
> So i want to go for an upgrade. But my budget is reaaaally limited.
> I am thinking about going for a x5470, just because of the 10 multiplier instead of 9.5
> I can justify the cost, because my old xeon will be installed on my sisters pc(which now has a q6600 on a motherboard that is a terrible overclocker). And she does need the upgrade.
> Do you think that a x5470 can overclock better than my x5460? According to hwbot, the average overclock on air for x5460 is 4ghz, while for the x5470 is 4.5ghz.
> Temps are not an issue so far. Running on 4.3Ghz and wont go above 60C while gaming or emulating ps2.
> Thanks in advance!


i've had better luck overclocking with the lower power e series xeons becuase of the heat issue. 4300 from 3167 is a pretty good overclock. i don't think you'll gain much more with a x5470.
my best passmark scores with a overclocked xeon was a e5450 becuase i could push it further. but if you have water cooling you can go with the x5470.


----------



## Goustoulos

thanks for the reply!
i don't have any experience with any e-series xeons.
cooling isnt an issue, atleast for my x5460.
as i already said, temps wont go above 60C-62C while gaming. i am using a single tower style air cooler(raijintek themis). keep in mind that my room is sitting at about 32C most of the time. it wouldnt go past 55C on winter.
I just want to hit a better overclock, while staying below 80C. my fbs right now is at 453, and i think thats my motherboards wall. i am not an overclockin expert, but i think that i cant go above that. it might be my mistake, and not my motherboards limit.
With the same fsb on a x5470, i would sit on 4.5ghz, which i think should be a good improvement in single threaded performance.
i am just asking if anybody has any experience with overclocking this chip


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goustoulos*
> 
> thanks for the reply!
> i don't have any experience with any e-series xeons.
> cooling isnt an issue, atleast for my x5460.
> as i already said, temps wont go above 60C-62C while gaming. i am using a single tower style air cooler(raijintek themis). keep in mind that my room is sitting at about 32C most of the time. it wouldnt go past 55C on winter.
> I just want to hit a better overclock, while staying below 80C. my fbs right now is at 453, and i think thats my motherboards wall. i am not an overclockin expert, but i think that i cant go above that. it might be my mistake, and not my motherboards limit.
> With the same fsb on a x5470, i would sit on 4.5ghz, which i think should be a good improvement in single threaded performance.
> i am just asking if anybody has any experience with overclocking this chip


my bad i wasnt thinkin about the fact you allready have a 120w xeon so cooling wouldn't be an issue.i have the non deluxe version of the P5Q and i can go over 500fsb with 1.4v to the northbridge using 4 sticks of 1066 with no problem so i dont think thats holding you back. i have a 40mm fan attached to my northbridge though. most people will prolly recommend you don't go over 1.3-1.35v on your northbridge though. i have a few gigabyte p45 boards i run with 1.4v too for 5 years plus now without issue.


----------



## Goustoulos

hmm, i didnt try to increase my northbridge voltage that much. i increased it to 1.2v. i was scared to go past that.
i ll give it a try later and give an update!
thanks for the help once again!

ps. btw, the bsod i get when i go past 4.3 says whea_uncorrectable_error


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> cool thanks. the B2 SL9RR is what i have. that bios is from the japanese page with all the modded bios. so the codes for the 775 xeons are not in there?


The codes for the x3xxx series (socket 775) use the same as the core2d/ c2q's from what i'm looking up. For example, x3220 uses 6F7 or 6FB microcode depending on the stepping. x3360 uses 10676 or 1067A based on stepping, and L3110 uses 1067A. The delidded file contains them in it.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goustoulos*
> 
> hmm, i didnt try to increase my northbridge voltage that much. i increased it to 1.2v. i was scared to go past that.
> i ll give it a try later and give an update!
> thanks for the help once again!
> 
> ps. btw, the bsod i get when i go past 4.3 says whea_uncorrectable_error


from what I was just reading, that's usually due to not enough voltage either to the cpu,or another component. just a bit of info,my Ep35-DS3R is running my e5450 with the northbridge voltage @ 1.3(i believe) and no issue from it being there. Have you tried 1 of Kett's bios for the P5Q Deluxe? From what I understand,he did some good things with them. for details,ck here http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?200109-Modded-ASUS-P5Q-Pro-Deluxe-Premium-BIOS for a xeon modded kets for the P5QDeluxe, see post 13 here--->http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios/10 That's if you want 2 try out of ordinary things.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> The codes for the x3xxx series (socket 775) use the same as the core2d/ c2q's from what i'm looking up. For example, x3220 uses 6F7 or 6FB microcode depending on the stepping. x3360 uses 10676 or 1067A based on stepping, and L3110 uses 1067A. The delidded file contains them in it.


i threw a x3320 in there and its working fine so they must be in there.


----------



## ried16

since im just benchtesting cpu's would i prolly be better off to just use 2 sticks of memory instead of 4? i'm using 1066 becuase after you raise your FSB past a certain point with 800 you can no longer underclock it.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> since im just benchtesting cpu's would i prolly be better off to just use 2 sticks of memory instead of 4? i'm using 1066 becuase after you raise your FSB past a certain point with 800 you can no longer underclock it.


I'd use just 2 if you don't need the extra ram.


----------



## ried16

does anybody here who has a version of the asus P5Q deluxe,pro whatever, use HWiNFO64? for some reason its reporting my VBAT as .032v. i've tried 3 different batteries all test at at least 3.2v but report as .032 with HWiNFO64. just wondering if this is a thing with the P5Q or not.


----------



## agentx007

Simply check battery in multimeter (new battery = good battery, no need to replace it)









Minimum <=> Maximum RAM speed for LGA 775 with Intel chipsets (P965+) :
FSBRAM = 1:2 > x > 1:1 (x = FSBRAM ratio).
So, max. frequency for RAM is effective FSB frequnecy and minimum frequnecy for RAM is half of that.

Going past 4,2GHz on 45nm LGA 775 Quad Cores, usually requires PLL/VTT (FSB Termination) changes, with GTL tweaking for best stability (and to keep settings under 1,45V for both Vcore and FSB Termination).


----------



## Harozaza

Hi guys,i have a problem with my X5460 on asus P5QL-E board.It is unstable as hell.I thought it was ram problem but ram stick is good(tested it with memtest).Pc can work like 2 hours every 5th try and then the BSOD appears.And this is all happening on stock speeds,didnt change a thing.When the pc works the idle temperatures are like 65 C.When i put my old dual core everything works fine.What do you think,can this problem be solved?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harozaza*
> 
> Hi guys,i have a problem with my X5460 on asus P5QL-E board.It is unstable as hell.I thought it was ram problem but ram stick is good(tested it with memtest).Pc can work like 2 hours every 5th try and then the BSOD appears.And this is all happening on stock speeds,didnt change a thing.When the pc works the idle temperatures are like 65 C.When i put my old dual core everything works fine.What do you think,can this problem be solved?


Not with the info U supplied. Many variables. here's a list of things to ck,possible issues.
#1 CPU running too hot. U didn't say what cooling you're using. c2d processor had different rated coolers.some as low as 65watt. the x5460 is a 120watt cpu. Install coretemp or similar program and ck what temp is and make sure tjmax temp is 85degrees celsius. (most programs use default of 100degrees) If using the short round all aluminum cooler from intel,I'm not surprised.Even the c2q intel coolers with the copper core are rated @ 95watt. So if it's the 65watt,that may be the culprit.
#2 It pretty much sounds like a temp issue. again,we can't tell much without more info.
#3 BTW,Did U update the microcodes in the bios to support the xeon?(just a side question,cause if it's running on the wrong code,that might make not run right.)
#4 Too much or TOO little paste between cpu & cooler,cooler not being positioned properly.
#5 default voltage for cpu higher than needed.(set cpu voltage for say 1.2000 volts for default clock,move higher or lower as needed/able)
#6 disable c1e and speedstep options until working smooth.
#7 if closed, try running with case open(increase airflow)


----------



## Harozaza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Not with the info U supplied. Many variables. here's a list of things to ck,possible issues.
> #1 CPU running too hot. U didn't say what cooling you're using. c2d processor had different rated coolers.some as low as 65watt. the x5460 is a 120watt cpu. Install coretemp or similar program and ck what temp is and make sure tjmax temp is 85degrees celsius. (most programs use default of 100degrees) If using the short round all aluminum cooler from intel,I'm not surprised.Even the c2q intel coolers with the copper core are rated @ 95watt. So if it's the 65watt,that may be the culprit.
> #2 It pretty much sounds like a temp issue. again,we can't tell much without more info.
> #3 BTW,Did U update the microcodes in the bios to support the xeon?(just a side question,cause if it's running on the wrong code,that might make not run right.)
> #4 Too much or TOO little paste between cpu & cooler,cooler not being positioned properly.
> #5 default voltage for cpu higher than needed.(set cpu voltage for say 1.2000 volts for default clock,move higher or lower as needed/able)
> #6 disable c1e and speedstep options until working smooth.
> #7 if closed, try running with case open(increase airflow)


It is a Foxconn cooler,it is not the best but i dont think this is the issue.I set the tjmax to 85 degrees celsius.Microcodes are updated,cpu-z recognises the cpu perfect.Paste has been set fine,and now i disabled the c1 and the speedstep feature.


----------



## Harozaza

It is a Foxconn cooler,it is not the best but i dont think this is the issue.I set the tjmax to 85 degrees celsius.Microcodes are updated,cpu-z recognises the cpu perfect.Paste has been set fine,and now i disabled the c1 and the speedstep feature.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harozaza*
> 
> It is a Foxconn cooler,it is not the best but i dont think this is the issue.I set the tjmax to 85 degrees celsius.Microcodes are updated,cpu-z recognises the cpu perfect.Paste has been set fine,and now i disabled the c1 and the speedstep feature.


Ok, now we see it's NOT a heat issue,the codes are right,clock seems good. Is it giving any error code when it BSOD's ? They can help determine @ least between hardware & software error and sometimes even specify the hardware issue. It's not a vid driver issue by chance? Microsoft will download and install them automatically & some have caused crashes. Also ck for latest intel driver updates,and any other hardware(audio,ethernet,ect.) driver conflicts can cause crashes.
U may wanna ck the settings on the ram also.
A screen shot of something like aida64 or HWMonitor might be helpful also.(will show more hardware info, will post an example)


----------



## Piskeante

Harozaza, your cooler is not doing a good job. My X5460 at 4,3ghz is doing 40-45ºC idle and around 80ºC full load, even in days of 35ºC. Now while writing is iddeling about 43ºC.
So, even if you think you are "allright", just consider changing your cooler. X5460 is a beast of 120W. an I7 7700K is a 91W TDP. So bare that in mind.

From my experience, passing memtest means nothing at all. I can pass memtest with one ram settings, and get insta-BSOD in windows. You are running DDR2, so i would recomend you to set manually your DDR2 timmings. The rule of the thumb , FOR ME, is for example if your module is 4-4-4-12 , set in the bios 5, 5 ,5 ,14 and give it a try. Sometimes bios fail to recognice correctly the timmings. I suppose you have a pair of 2x4gb ddr2. are they identical??

Another thing can be the HD. SSD or normal HD??

You have a decent board, so no problem with the VRM providing juice to our monster, so no problem there.

Does the computer crash when iddle or while using it? you have the vcore setting on auto ?? if this is the case, go to 1,25v on the bios, and enable LLC ( load line calibration). Speedstep and C1E does nothing and saves power consumption, so consider activiting them (i have them both enabled)

Tell me if this works for you,.


----------



## TB13

Its been a while guys, I just recently picked up some high end 775 hardware to play around with. Should be fun


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Its been a while guys, I just recently picked up some high end 775 hardware to play around with. Should be fun


Here's a bios for you with the 45nm xeon microcodes already added. It's the kets mod bios for the P5Q Pro Turbo, and I added and updated the 45nm socket 771 & 775 microcodes. Here's where it comes from, LOTS of people seem to like it,and he tweaked it for memory and power settings. He describes the changes made. If you don't like it/doesn't play well, you can always go back to a basic bios.







http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?200109-Modded-ASUS-P5Q-Pro-Deluxe-Premium-BIOS

P5QProTurbomodded45nm771xeonsupport.zip 747k .zip file


----------



## Allan7l

Compensate to put a x5450 xeon instead of a Q6600 @ 3GHZ ??

sorry my english...


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allan7l*
> 
> Compensate to put a x5450 xeon instead of a Q6600 @ 3GHZ ??
> 
> sorry my english...


the Q6600 is a quad core 95W (G0) or 105W (B3) TDP depending on Stepping. The E5450 is an 80W TDP, so more power efficient and easier to cool down. Moreover, Q6600 is a 2400mhz stock 9 multiplier in a 1066 bus.
The E5450 is a 3000mhz 9 mutliplier 1333mhz bus. The E5450 can go "easy" to 4ghz. The Q6600 will have problems over 3,2ghz.

Only considering this, and that normally Xeons are binned so better quality, i would say the E5450 is better. Is it worth?? well, considering this platform 775 is old and that you already have a quad core, changing to an E5450 , even overclocking to 4ghz, will make little difference, though it's undoubtely better than what you have.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> the Q6600 is a quad core 95W (G0) or 105W (B3) TDP depending on Stepping. The E5450 is an 80W TDP, so more power efficient and easier to cool down. Moreover, Q6600 is a 2400mhz stock 9 multiplier in a 1066 bus.
> The E5450 is a 3000mhz 9 mutliplier 1333mhz bus. The E5450 can go "easy" to 4ghz. The Q6600 will have problems over 3,2ghz.
> 
> Only considering this, and that normally Xeons are binned so better quality, i would say the E5450 is better. Is it worth?? well, considering this platform 775 is old and that you already have a quad core, changing to an E5450 , even overclocking to 4ghz, will make little difference, though it's undoubtely better than what you have.


I recommend caution with that 4GHz "easy" on E5450, and over 3,2GHz is hard for Q6600.
If Allan has G31/G41 budget/OEM motherboard, overclocking E5450 will be impossible (due to high default FSB, and low OC headroom on those cheap boards) while Q6600 may do 3GHz (if he has enough cooling).
Last thing :
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allan7l*
> 
> Compensate to put a *x*5450 xeon instead of a Q6600 @ 3GHZ ??
> 
> sorry my english...


*X*5450 has 120W TDP, so even higher than rev. B3 Q6600.

As for Q6600 to E5450 change : It's only worth it, if you don't plan to buy a new PC in near future and have a board that supports 1600MHz FSB (in "OC" or native).


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> I recommend caution with that 4GHz "easy" on E5450, and over 3,2GHz is hard for Q6600.
> If Allan has G31/G41 budget/OEM motherboard, overclocking E5450 will be impossible (due to high default FSB, and low OC headroom on those cheap boards) while Q6600 may do 3GHz (if he has enough cooling).
> Last thing :
> *X*5450 has 120W TDP, so even higher than rev. B3 Q6600.
> 
> As for Q6600 to E5450 change : It's only worth it, if you don't plan to buy a new PC in near future and have a board that supports 1600MHz FSB (in "OC" or native).


i do aggree. He said X5450 (but i see no point on going for X5450 having the faster X5460 at 15$ ). Did my mind change and X for an E on purpose?? xDDD OMG......

i always suppose people have good hardware for overclocking, that's an issue for me, because i consider that every one who is going to oc already has a good board to do that, so i apologice for that. is it reasonable for me asking to overclock on an OEM / low budget motherboard? nop! that's why i always discard that option instinctively. (maybe i should not).

For overclocking you´ll need something like P35 and P45 chipset motherboards. And also some P43 will do. Budget OEM motherboards (G chipset) will not do for overclocking.

"easy" was on purpose. 1 ghz oc is possible for E5450 unless you have a rather bad chip. i think schuck6566 has it at 3,9 ghz stable even for stresstesting so 4ghz should be definetely viable (depends on multiple factors, but it's possible).

My X5460 has been running for like 3 months now at 4,3ghz 1,4250v without a single BSOD, even going at full load while playing Rise of the Tomb Raider. my cpu will not pass IBT, nor prime95 (cause of temps, specially here in Spain with now 30ºC at 11:30 AM and 75% humidity by the sea), but it´s perfectly fine for me (maybe someone who should rely on the stability this will not work).


----------



## Allan7l

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> the Q6600 is a quad core 95W (G0) or 105W (B3) TDP depending on Stepping. The E5450 is an 80W TDP, so more power efficient and easier to cool down. Moreover, Q6600 is a 2400mhz stock 9 multiplier in a 1066 bus.
> The E5450 is a 3000mhz 9 mutliplier 1333mhz bus. The E5450 can go "easy" to 4ghz. The Q6600 will have problems over 3,2ghz.
> 
> Only considering this, and that normally Xeons are binned so better quality, i would say the E5450 is better. Is it worth?? well, considering this platform 775 is old and that you already have a quad core, changing to an E5450 , even overclocking to 4ghz, will make little difference, though it's undoubtely better than what you have.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> I recommend caution with that 4GHz "easy" on E5450, and over 3,2GHz is hard for Q6600.
> If Allan has G31/G41 budget/OEM motherboard, overclocking E5450 will be impossible (due to high default FSB, and low OC headroom on those cheap boards) while Q6600 may do 3GHz (if he has enough cooling).
> Last thing :
> *X*5450 has 120W TDP, so even higher than rev. B3 Q6600.
> 
> As for Q6600 to E5450 change : It's only worth it, if you don't plan to buy a new PC in near future and have a board that supports 1600MHz FSB (in "OC" or native).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> i do aggree. He said X5450 (but i see no point on going for X5450 having the faster X5460 at 15$ ). Did my mind change and X for an E on purpose?? xDDD OMG......
> 
> i always suppose people have good hardware for overclocking, that's an issue for me, because i consider that every one who is going to oc already has a good board to do that, so i apologice for that. is it reasonable for me asking to overclock on an OEM / low budget motherboard? nop! that's why i always discard that option instinctively. (maybe i should not).
> 
> For overclocking you´ll need something like P35 and P45 chipset motherboards. And also some P43 will do. Budget OEM motherboards (G chipset) will not do for overclocking.
> 
> "easy" was on purpose. 1 ghz oc is possible for E5450 unless you have a rather bad chip. i think schuck6566 has it at 3,9 ghz stable even for stresstesting so 4ghz should be definetely viable (depends on multiple factors, but it's possible).
> 
> My X5460 has been running for like 3 months now at 4,3ghz 1,4250v without a single BSOD, even going at full load while playing Rise of the Tomb Raider. my cpu will not pass IBT, nor prime95 (cause of temps, specially here in Spain with now 30ºC at 11:30 AM and 75% humidity by the sea), but it´s perfectly fine for me (maybe someone who should rely on the stability this will not work).


Thanks, my motherboard is an ASUS P5KPL-VM, my Q6600 bottleneck my gtx460 and would like to know if I would gain performance with the xeon e5450 or the x5450, I do not intend to change the PC for now.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allan7l*
> 
> Thanks, my motherboard is an ASUS P5KPL-VM, my Q6600 bottleneck my gtx460 and would like to know if I would gain performance with the xeon e5450 or the x5450, I do not intend to change the PC for now.


your motherboard is a G31 / ICH7 oem motherboard, it's capable of doing 1333fsb but almost sure you will have terrible problems with E5450 or X5450 for overclocking.

you have a Q6600 right? at 3ghz overclock right? I don't think your mobo will go over 350mhz fsb because is one of the cheapest G31 Asus did. E5450 or X5450 will need 333x9 to do 3ghz (which you already have with your Q6600), and that mobo is known to have an fsb wall at about 360-370mhz on the fsb.
If you had the G41 and average mobo, you could probably go to 400mhz on the bus, but......

So, the maximum oc i think you would be able to do with your mobo using an E5450 or an X5450 is around 370x9 = 3.3ghz, so not worth upgrading from a Q6600 already at 3ghz.

If , only if you bought an X5470 333*10= 3.3ghz stock, you wold be able to do like 370x10= 3.7ghz, that could be worth the upgrade. That cpu costs about 30$ now.

hope it helps.

you mobo also allows the QX9650 so the vrm should handle correctly an X5470. just correctly (stock). Above that...well...it's difficult to say.

if i were you, i would buy another 775 mobo, a good one, like P5Q, P5QC , P5Q pro turbo, P5Q3 deluxe, or some gigabyte EP45 UD3P or UD3R.
Should cost about 50$ (P5Q and P5QC, the others more). And buy a Xeon X5470 30$. 80$ and you would be able to have at least a 4.2ghz quad core that would not bottleneck your GTX 460 nearly ever.

my 4.3ghz X5460 only bottlenecks my 7970ghz edition (oced to 1100 and 1575 summer config) in some occasions (like in ROTB and not always). My card is like three to four times faster than your GTX 460 so....


----------



## Allan7l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> your motherboard is a G31 / ICH7 oem motherboard, it's capable of doing 1333fsb but almost sure you will have terrible problems with E5450 or X5450 for overclocking.
> 
> you have a Q6600 right? at 3ghz overclock right? I don't think your mobo will go over 350mhz fsb because is one of the cheapest G31 Asus did. E5450 or X5450 will need 333x9 to do 3ghz (which you already have with your Q6600), and that mobo is known to have an fsb wall at about 360-370mhz on the fsb.
> If you had the G41 and average mobo, you could probably go to 400mhz on the bus, but......
> 
> So, the maximum oc i think you would be able to do with your mobo using an E5450 or an X5450 is around 370x9 = 3.3ghz, so not worth upgrading from a Q6600 already at 3ghz.
> 
> If , only if you bought an X5470 333*10= 3.3ghz stock, you wold be able to do like 370x10= 3.7ghz, that could be worth the upgrade. That cpu costs about 30$ now.
> 
> hope it helps.
> 
> you mobo also allows the QX9650 so the vrm should handle correctly an X5470. just correctly (stock). Above that...well...it's difficult to say.
> 
> if i were you, i would buy another 775 mobo, a good one, like P5Q, P5QC , P5Q pro turbo, P5Q3 deluxe, or some gigabyte EP45 UD3P or UD3R.
> Should cost about 50$ (P5Q and P5QC, the others more). And buy a Xeon X5470 30$. 80$ and you would be able to have at least a 4.2ghz quad core that would not bottleneck your GTX 460 nearly ever.
> 
> my 4.3ghz X5460 only bottlenecks my 7970ghz edition (oced to 1100 and 1575 summer config) in some occasions (like in ROTB and not always). My card is like three to four times faster than your GTX 460 so....


Thanks, 333x9 is the limit of my Q6600, doing a platform upgrade seems to be the best then, 775 motherboards are expensive here (brazil), there you can get a kit i7 2600 / i7 920/950 For the price of 775


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allan7l*
> 
> Thanks, 333x9 is the limit of my Q6600, doing a platform upgrade seems to be the best then, 775 motherboards are expensive here (brazil), there you can get a kit i7 2600 / i7 920/950 For the price of 775


dont buy it from brazil. You can buy from china using aliexpress.

like this https://es.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-shipping-100-original-desktop-motherboard-for-ASUS-P5Q-motherboard-LGA-775-DDR2-RAM-16G-Desktop/1326074_32677562035.html?spm=a219c.search0104.3.44.guHAZC&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10065_10151_10068_10209_10301_10136_10137_10303_5360011_10060_10155_438_10154_10056_10055_10054_10059_100031_10099_10103_10102_10109_10052_10053_10142_10107_10050_10051_10084_10083_10119_10080_10082_10081_10110_10111_10176_10112_10113_10114_10182_10184_10078_10079_10210_10073_10120_10189-10152_10151,searchweb201603_3,ppcSwitch_5&btsid=5c10fc96-7199-4c1b-97ab-f2814e9829c1&algo_expid=2f6d99bb-0bca-440b-a53c-87ccea018dd6-6&algo_pvid=2f6d99bb-0bca-440b-a53c-87ccea018dd6

and the cpu from aliexpres aswell: https://es.aliexpress.com/store/product/For-Intel-Xeon-X5470-SLBBF-Processor-3-33GHz-12M-1333-equal-to-Core-2-Quad-Q9750/2032052_32618838013.html?spm=a219c.search0104.3.42.x7pdSF&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10065_10151_10068_10209_10301_10136_10137_10303_5360011_10060_10155_438_10154_10056_10055_10054_10059_100031_10099_10103_10102_10109_10052_10053_10142_10107_10050_10051_10084_10083_10119_10080_10082_10081_10110_10111_10176_10112_10113_10114_10182_10184_10078_10079_10210_10073_10120_10189,searchweb201603_3,ppcSwitch_5&btsid=cc310c83-017f-4b9e-8c7d-8d71a0f1826f&algo_expid=45bb1065-1bc2-43f7-8b90-cab1ed90f3f0-5&algo_pvid=45bb1065-1bc2-43f7-8b90-cab1ed90f3f0

so there is no problem in buying them at the prices i told you. At least, i live in Spain and i don't have problems. You shouldn't have them either (i think)


----------



## Allan7l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> dont buy it from brazil. You can buy from china using aliexpress.
> 
> like this https://es.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-shipping-100-original-desktop-motherboard-for-ASUS-P5Q-motherboard-LGA-775-DDR2-RAM-16G-Desktop/1326074_32677562035.html?spm=a219c.search0104.3.44.guHAZC&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10065_10151_10068_10209_10301_10136_10137_10303_5360011_10060_10155_438_10154_10056_10055_10054_10059_100031_10099_10103_10102_10109_10052_10053_10142_10107_10050_10051_10084_10083_10119_10080_10082_10081_10110_10111_10176_10112_10113_10114_10182_10184_10078_10079_10210_10073_10120_10189-10152_10151,searchweb201603_3,ppcSwitch_5&btsid=5c10fc96-7199-4c1b-97ab-f2814e9829c1&algo_expid=2f6d99bb-0bca-440b-a53c-87ccea018dd6-6&algo_pvid=2f6d99bb-0bca-440b-a53c-87ccea018dd6
> 
> and the cpu from aliexpres aswell: https://es.aliexpress.com/store/product/For-Intel-Xeon-X5470-SLBBF-Processor-3-33GHz-12M-1333-equal-to-Core-2-Quad-Q9750/2032052_32618838013.html?spm=a219c.search0104.3.42.x7pdSF&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10065_10151_10068_10209_10301_10136_10137_10303_5360011_10060_10155_438_10154_10056_10055_10054_10059_100031_10099_10103_10102_10109_10052_10053_10142_10107_10050_10051_10084_10083_10119_10080_10082_10081_10110_10111_10176_10112_10113_10114_10182_10184_10078_10079_10210_10073_10120_10189,searchweb201603_3,ppcSwitch_5&btsid=cc310c83-017f-4b9e-8c7d-8d71a0f1826f&algo_expid=45bb1065-1bc2-43f7-8b90-cab1ed90f3f0-5&algo_pvid=45bb1065-1bc2-43f7-8b90-cab1ed90f3f0
> 
> so there is no problem in buying them at the prices i told you. At least, i live in Spain and i don't have problems. You shouldn't have them either (i think)


The import taxes in Brazil are high, they reach 90%, the risk of getting too expensive for me is high, and the dollar costs 3 times more than our currency


----------



## GammaBreaker

After weeks of not having the time, I'm finally getting back to the EP45T-DS3R & X5460. Starting with just 366FSB and working my way up to find stable speeds and voltages, instead of ham-fisting it straight to 400FSB.

I was wondering if the Northbridge temps might've been holding me back, and if it needed to be repasted. The good news is that I don't think it needs to be repasted; it gets quite hot, so it's definitely in good contact with the chip. The bad news is that it gets QUITE hot. Almost painful to keep my finger on for more than a few seconds. Turning the side case fan on worked wonders, to the point where after a stress test, I had to double check that I was actually touching it and not something else, so that may help if the instability in my earlier tests was due to the NB overheating from lack of airflow.

Unfortunately my Thermaltake Spirit II, the little chipset cooler that could, won't fit on the board. The layout of these components seems to interfere with a lot of aftermarket solutions. There's always another component in the way... I'm going to start looking for a down-blowing cooler that'll fit, to push air over the VRs and chipset. Unfortunately the Noctua NH-C12P isn't in production anymore, which had heatpipes bent in such a way as to not bump into other things.


----------



## Allan7l

@Piskeante The import taxes in Brazil are high, they reach 90%, the risk of getting too expensive for me is high, and the dollar costs 3 times more than our currency


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allan7l*
> 
> @Piskeante The import taxes in Brazil are high, they reach 90%, the risk of getting too expensive for me is high, and the dollar costs 3 times more than our currency


Excuse for my comment, but holly ****, South America is getting worse and worse everyday due to bad political decisions.

Anyway, i don't think customs will stop a declared 30€ cpu (that will be sent as present almost sure), and a 50€ paquet. Anyway.....it's up to you. I don't know how greedy are Brazilian customs, but i would say that if they stop a 30€ cost packet they are ****-ing all of you.


----------



## GammaBreaker

Sweet Jesus, the VDroop on this board is 0.08V!

That explains a lot.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> Sweet Jesus, the VDroop on this board is 0.08V!
> 
> That explains a lot.


LLC on? that means that my xeon x5460 at 1,4250v would be running in your board at 1.345v, so i don't think it would even post. Holly cow, that's a lot of Vdroop. My P5QC goes as low as 1.408v and highest is 1.432 being 1,425 v in bios.

currently 1,416v


----------



## GammaBreaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> LLC on? that means that my xeon x5460 at 1,4250v would be running in your board at 1.345v, so i don't think it would even post. Holly cow, that's a lot of Vdroop. My P5QC goes as low as 1.408v and highest is 1.432 being 1,425 v in bios.
> 
> currently 1,416v


LLC off. It's my understanding that VDroop also includes a corresponding spike, so when LLC is enabled, the severity of the spike is amplified further by the LLC's droop-suppression.

Given the massive VDroop, enabling LLC on this board would probably result in tremendous spikes. I didn't want to degrade the chip by blasting it with huge voltage spikes by turning on LLC.

I had a feeling the power delivery on the board was sub-par after I looked into it further, but even the P35 didn't droop like that.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> LLC off. It's my understanding that VDroop also includes a corresponding spike, so when LLC is enabled, the severity of the spike is amplified further by the LLC's droop-suppression.
> 
> Given the massive VDroop, enabling LLC on this board would probably result in tremendous spikes. I didn't want to degrade the chip by blasting it with huge voltage spikes by turning on LLC.
> 
> I had a feeling the power delivery on the board was sub-par after I looked into it further, but even the P35 didn't droop like that.


if you have LLC off, the vdroop appears. Why wouldn't you enable it? It makes you be more accurate at providing the voltage.

I don't think you've defined the LLC in the good way. LLC HELPS in not having voltage spikes. Not the other way round.

with LLC your Vdroop should be next to mine. Just give it a try.


----------



## GammaBreaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> if you have LLC off, the vdroop appears. Why wouldn't you enable it? It makes you be more accurate at providing the voltage.
> 
> I don't think you've defined the LLC in the good way. LLC HELPS in not having voltage spikes. Not the other way round.
> 
> with LLC your Vdroop should be next to mine. Just give it a try.


I'm familiar with LLC from when I assembled my first C2D system back at their launch.

I initially ran with LLC on until I understood better how it worked, at which point I readjusted my settings to have it off, for the sake of the chip's lifespan -- especially when running up against the safe VCore maximums. LLC on these old boards is generally a very primitive on-or-off setting, rather than multiple stages on newer, more sophisticated boards. There's no give without some take, and LLC on older equipment like this blasts the chip with an amplified positive spike when it kicks on to suppress the Vdroop.

The massive droop on this board is a clear indicator of the poor power delivery built into it, but since I'm already having to run it close to the limit, the spikes would likely push over the limit into degradation territory.

If I were only going to run a given system for a couple of years, I'd make use of LLC to simplify overclocking because Vdroop is a PITA. Risk of degradation from LLC is a long-term thing, so it wouldn't be a concern if they were short-lived systems. So far, though, the half-dozen or more of these 775s I've gone through in the past 10 years are all still in operation -- usually as stable hand-me-downs to friends in need of a PC. The only one that isn't in operation is one that was damaged in a lightning strike, but that miraculously still mostly works.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> I'm familiar with LLC from when I assembled my first C2D system back at their launch.
> 
> I initially ran with LLC on until I understood better how it worked, at which point I readjusted my settings to have it off, for the sake of the chip's lifespan -- especially when running up against the safe VCore maximums. LLC on these old boards is generally a very primitive on-or-off setting, rather than multiple stages on newer, more sophisticated boards. There's no give without some take, and LLC on older equipment like this blasts the chip with an amplified positive spike when it kicks on to suppress the Vdroop.
> 
> The massive droop on this board is a clear indicator of the poor power delivery built into it, but since I'm already having to run it close to the limit, the spikes would likely push over the limit into degradation territory.
> 
> If I were only going to run a given system for a couple of years, I'd make use of LLC to simplify overclocking because Vdroop is a PITA. Risk of degradation from LLC is a long-term thing, so it wouldn't be a concern if they were short-lived systems. So far, though, the half-dozen or more of these 775s I've gone through in the past 10 years are all still in operation -- usually as stable hand-me-downs to friends in need of a PC. The only one that isn't in operation is one that was damaged in a lightning strike, but that miraculously still mostly works.


I agree with your view point on the LLC. Also,I've seen a friend who was able to get an Nvidia chipset stable @ a higher clock with it turned off, so I tend to think that lends credit towards the voltage spike issue.(issue being does it effect stability @ higher ranges and effect the cpu.This was with a x5470 OC'd to 4.5Ghz+)
As for myself,my poor little ep35-ds3r doesn't offer the option.







Sooo, here's my settings,and my latest screenshot.
M.I.T.
Graphics Booster = AUTO
CPU Clock = 9X
CPU Host Clock = Enabled
CPU Host Freq = 436
PCI Express Freq = AUTO
CIA 2 = DISABLED
Performance Enhance = STANDARD
System Memory multiplier = 2.40
System Voltage Control = MANUAL
DDR2 Overvoltage = +0.3v
PCI Express Overvoltage = NORMAL
FSB Overvoltage = +0.2v
MCH Overvoltage = +0.2v

CPU VOLTAGE CONTROL = 1.450v
normal cpu voltage = 1.250v (this last isn't changeable)


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> I'm familiar with LLC from when I assembled my first C2D system back at their launch.
> 
> I initially ran with LLC on until I understood better how it worked, at which point I readjusted my settings to have it off, for the sake of the chip's lifespan -- especially when running up against the safe VCore maximums. LLC on these old boards is generally a very primitive on-or-off setting, rather than multiple stages on newer, more sophisticated boards. There's no give without some take, and LLC on older equipment like this blasts the chip with an amplified positive spike when it kicks on to suppress the Vdroop.
> 
> The massive droop on this board is a clear indicator of the poor power delivery built into it, but since I'm already having to run it close to the limit, the spikes would likely push over the limit into degradation territory.
> 
> If I were only going to run a given system for a couple of years, I'd make use of LLC to simplify overclocking because Vdroop is a PITA. Risk of degradation from LLC is a long-term thing, so it wouldn't be a concern if they were short-lived systems. So far, though, the half-dozen or more of these 775s I've gone through in the past 10 years are all still in operation -- usually as stable hand-me-downs to friends in need of a PC. The only one that isn't in operation is one that was damaged in a lightning strike, but that miraculously still mostly works.


mmmmmm LLC in this 775 mobos is not like newer ones, (for instance my P9x79 deluxe) that allows you to add a % to a certain voltage so that you don't have to deal with an exact voltage at the expense of getting your cpu more "juice voltage" for nothing. In my board i think i have it in regular (like +25%). i don't want the board to give the cpu much more voltage that what i set in the bios. so i aggree with you there.

But......a spike that degrades the cpu??? first of all, to degrade a cpu , at the full definition, you have to go at around 1,6v and over (most overclockers say 1,5-1,7 you are degrading very little), and the most important thing, you have to keep it at that voltage for years. Are you really concern on your cpu....considering you´ll never be CONTINUOSLY at that voltage?? a lot of overclockers there have low wattage cpus running a 1,7v and over for years without issues. i've seen many i7 at 1,5v and over last for years and still run.

I don't know if i am well informed enough to accept that spike to reach degradation levels of voltage (like 1,6 and over) when a computer kicks on. But i know for a fact that this Xeons can get 1,8v in spikes and don't noticiably degrade. And if this was to happen, well...how many years do you expect to have this xeons??? i really don't see your point and your concerns here, this is just my own opinion.

the highest the LLC has gone with my xeon in my board is 1,432v so LLC On is no way near degradation spikes while it's on. And if it takes like a high voltage for a second to kick on, well....that firstly has to be probed in every sceneario (and i'm not in position to do that). And second, i don't think that implies degradation. What can happen, is that you can fry your chip.

Now that you talk about it, i saw a video of Jaytwocents like frying an FX 8320 because of that spike (no degradation but direct death). let me search it for you: 




my board is an 8 phases. CPUid HW monitor has been running for 3 days (i always have it loaded)


i would be much concerned about that spike with LLC off than On. i have it on, and i should say that it works fine for me at delivering the exact voltage i want.


----------



## Gr33d

Hi, can someone tell me if my CPU is messed up? one of the core temperatures is 10c higher than the other.

at this time everything is at stock setting.

Evga 790i ultra sli
x5470
8 gig ddr 3 crucial
Thermal take extreme 2.0



on core temp, I placed a minus 15 on all core is that correct?


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gr33d*
> 
> Hi, can someone tell me if my CPU is messed up? one of the core temperatures is 10c higher than the other.
> 
> at this time everything is at stock setting.
> 
> Evga 790i ultra sli
> x5470
> 8 gig ddr 3 crucial
> Thermal take extreme 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> on core temp, I placed a minus 15 on all core is that correct?


it's normal to have some "oscillations" in temps. in my X5460 temps from core to core can vary from 5 to even 10ºC. But, and this is your issue, i've never experienced a core that is always 10ºC hotter than the other 3.

I mean, if you see my screenshot above you´ll see that all cores max at more or less the same temp. But in your case, there is a core that is definetely hotter than the others and that is not good.

I would blame a bad thermal paste application or maybe the cpu cooler not doing very good contact with all the cpu. so try that.


----------



## GammaBreaker

The EP45T-DS3R has only 6-phase, and it's not a good 6-phase either. The wild droop would turn into a wild spike with LLC on. That said, I've got it stable on short (8H) P95 full cycle blends and other shorter stress tests. I'm now working on reducing the MCH and CPU voltages, one increment at a time.

If I'm able to get the CPU VCore to ~1.325V, I'll consider turning on LLC and seeing how much further down it will go. Right now, it's at the safe-max, so it'll be a few days of testing before I get that low, if it will do it. There's a point where even the LLC spike will remain within safe limits, and if this is an A- or better chip, it should do it.

I also managed to get my hands on a Noctua NH-C12P SE14 today. It should be here next week. This is definitely a board that needs air forcibly blown over the surrounding components, because the Northbridge is almost too hot to touch without air pushed over it, and the MOSFETs are worse.

From what I've learned about MOSFETs and cooling them, cooling won't improve overclocking, as the bulk of the heat is designed to be dissipated through the bottom of the package. It does effect their lifespan, though. While the bulk of the heat commonly goes out the bottom, the tops obviously still get pretty hot. The lifespan difference on paper between operating near the thermal limit and 15C or more below that is significant. So I've got some MOSFET sinks on the way. With a side case fan and a the NH-C12P, the NB and MOSFET heat problems should be removed.

I hope the fan's still good. I've never had a Noctua fan fail or receive damage, but I've also never bought a Noctua heatsink used.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I agree with your view point on the LLC. Also,I've seen a friend who was able to get an Nvidia chipset stable @ a higher clock with it turned off, so I tend to think that lends credit towards the voltage spike issue.(issue being does it effect stability @ higher ranges and effect the cpu.This was with a x5470 OC'd to 4.5Ghz+)
> As for myself,my poor little ep35-ds3r doesn't offer the option.


That's a better OC than I was able to do on my P35-DS3L. It hit 3.6GHz and stopped. Even that was only possible with the use of the Thermaltake Extreme Spirit II chipset cooler, a legendary tiny copper monster. And yeah, I had a 680i...what a mess that chipset was. That was the one I learned about how LLC works with.


----------



## POLAR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> LOL, Your english is fine.(probably better than mine & I'm American) Feel free to post some screen shots of the system when you get it up & running with the xeon.



First of all I would like to apologize for my late reply.Things at work didn't leave me any free time.
My LGA 775 Asus Maximus II Gene runs with Xeon x5470 like a charm so a big THANKS to schuck 6566.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *POLAR7*
> 
> 
> First of all I would like to apologize for my late reply.Things at work didn't leave me any free time.
> My LGA 775 Asus Maximus II Gene runs with Xeon x5470 like a charm so a big THANKS to schuck 6566.


Glad to see it! Just remember the tjmax on the xeon's is 85degrees and most software uses a default of 100.(for example,in coretemp you'd click options,adjust offsets,set core0 to -15 [MINUS 15],ck the apply to all cores box ,then click OK) That's for proper temp reading.







Good luck with your overclocking.


----------



## GammaBreaker

Something strange is going on with HWinfo. While CPUz and AIDA64 are reading the memory as 1333 (666) with a 3:5 ratio, HWinfo is reading it as a 1000MHz speed/2.5x multi.

I was able to jack the memory up to 1600 (800) 1:2 long enough to boot and enter the OS. When set to this speed, CPUz and AIDA64 correctly report the setting, but HWinfo actually loses the ability to read the DRAM speed and multiplier.

I'm inclined to think it's a bug with HWinfo since two out of three match, but I did find someone elsewhere saying that there is a major bug that trashes bandwidth on some Gigabyte boards when using the 3:5 ratio.

Anyone else ever run into this on the 3:5 ratio?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> Something strange is going on with HWinfo. While CPUz and AIDA64 are reading the memory as 1333 (666) with a 3:5 ratio, HWinfo is reading it as a 1000MHz speed/2.5x multi.
> 
> I was able to jack the memory up to 1600 (800) 1:2 long enough to boot and enter the OS. When set to this speed, CPUz and AIDA64 correctly report the setting, but HWinfo actually loses the ability to read the DRAM speed and multiplier.
> 
> I'm inclined to think it's a bug with HWinfo since two out of three match, but I did find someone elsewhere saying that there is a major bug that trashes bandwidth on some Gigabyte boards when using the 3:5 ratio.
> 
> Anyone else ever run into this on the 3:5 ratio?


Can't swear to any of that, but CAN say when I tried the higher clock ratio with my 1066 DDR2 ram, it wouldn't boot.Just kept restarting untill it reset it self to the previous clock. I was able to change it so it keeps the ram near the 1066 speed even with my fsb around 436. lol, I'll ck my memory settings in a bit,right now have an Optiplex160 that's updating Mint. (Runs Mint 18.2 no hiccups)







If it only had better graphics....








Edit: Ok,the attached photo shows my memory multi options, the 4.0 with the + sign is for 1066 strapping, and the 4.0 with the wavey sign is for 1333 strapping. BOTH would crash when I tried using on my 1066 with an overclock. Current setting is 2.4 multi (800 strapping setting) for speed of 1046. only option missing from pic is AUTO from top.







Hope it might help. Oh,I don't have CPUIDHWMonitor showing ram speed. HWInfo isn't installed. Have you tried Speccy? Free versions rather helpful... https://www.piriform.com/speccy


----------



## GammaBreaker

I never had much luck pushing DDR2 past 800. I think the furthest I got on my DDR2 775 boards was about 900. :[

The DDR3 @ 1333 MHz setting seems to be stable (that's stock for these sticks), so at least I can work with it. Not TOO worried about the HWinfo report unless bandwidth tests show it as crippled.

Now that it's tentatively stable, I can start adjusting the voltages down. And maybe attempt to fine-tune the GTL Refs.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> I never had much luck pushing DDR2 past 800. I think the furthest I got on my DDR2 775 boards was about 900. :[
> 
> The DDR3 @ 1333 MHz setting seems to be stable (that's stock for these sticks), so at least I can work with it. Not TOO worried about the HWinfo report unless bandwidth tests show it as crippled.
> 
> Now that it's tentatively stable, I can start adjusting the voltages down. And maybe attempt to fine-tune the GTL Refs.


lol, I bought pc2 8500 ddr2 ram(1066 speed) caught a deal on 4 sticks of gskill 2Gb (8Gb total). It shows as 6400 because of the 800 strapping being used in the multi,but i keep the timings and the voltages set for the 8500 settings. runs stable @ 1046.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> I never had much luck pushing DDR2 past 800. I think the furthest I got on my DDR2 775 boards was about 900. :[
> 
> The DDR3 @ 1333 MHz setting seems to be stable (that's stock for these sticks), so at least I can work with it. Not TOO worried about the HWinfo report unless bandwidth tests show it as crippled.


For 8GB DDR2 and 900MHz+ you will need quite a bit of voltage on NB (like 1,35V+ and up to 1,55V), depending on Performance Level (and Strap) used.
NB/RAM temperature may play a role in stability as well (4x2GB @2V+ can be toasty without proper airflow between DIMMs).

Same can be said about DDR3 (but here, RAM temps play smaller role since they are cooler than DDR2 counterparts). Adjust NB Voltage and Strap setting.


----------



## femeger

What is better to Xeon E5450 SLANQ: Gigabyte EP45-DS3L or Gigabyte EP45-UD3L (or other motherboard around 50-60 dollares)? I want to buy a motherboard this weekend to my father.


----------



## ried16

i've been having some strange crashes and stability results lately. i've been bench testing all the different series of xeons for socket 771 and 775. i'm wondering if i should reinstall win 10 pro every time i switch cpu's? i've been using the same install up to this point. one of the weird things i've had going on is on certain cpu's i'll run prime 95 over night and they will be stable but as soon as i restart them to lower my vcore and test again i'll get bsod. but then after i lower the vcore and test it will pass prime over night again and do the same thing 2 or 3 more times after i lower the vcore and it's stable over night. very strange.


----------



## HeikoBV

Hi,

i have a problem with overclocking my X5460. I achieve 4.1 Ghz @ 1.3 Volts with LLC. All benchmarks are ok, Temps not over 70 degrees.

When i try to achieve for example 4.2 Ghz, AIDA, Prime95 etc. arent stable. For this reason I rose the voltage to 1.4 Volts, gave extra +0.1 to FSB, DDR2, MCH, lower the DDR2 timings and so on. It does not get stable.

Another phenomenon is the fact, that i can boot even with 4.44 Ghz to windows and complete Cinbench R15, but 4.2 Ghz wont get stable.

What could be the reason ? Is my power supply (LC Power 750 Watt) to small to power on the cpu with more than 1.3 Volts ?
Or my mainboard (Gigabyte EP35-DS4) cant deliver more than X Watts to the CPU socket ?

Any suggestions?

THX, Heiko


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeikoBV*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> i have a problem with overclocking my X5460. I achieve 4.1 Ghz @ 1.3 Volts with LLC. All benchmarks are ok, Temps not over 70 degrees.
> 
> When i try to achieve for example 4.2 Ghz, AIDA, Prime95 etc. arent stable. For this reason I rose the voltage to 1.4 Volts, gave extra +0.1 to FSB, DDR2, MCH, lower the DDR2 timings and so on. It does not get stable.
> 
> Another phenomenon is the fact, that i can boot even with 4.44 Ghz to windows and complete Cinbench R15, but 4.2 Ghz wont get stable.
> 
> What could be the reason ? Is my power supply (LC Power 750 Watt) to small to power on the cpu with more than 1.3 Volts ?
> Or my mainboard (Gigabyte EP35-DS4) cant deliver more than X Watts to the CPU socket ?
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> THX, Heiko


few things here.

i also have an X5460, running "stable" at 4,3ghz (stable for daily use (not a single BSOD in 3 months now), not for stresstesting, since heat will be unbearable). i use 1,58 pll, 1,4250v in bios (from 1,402 to 1,432v max in load, so bare that in mind if you have vdroop). also 1,68 for my ddr3 mem 8.8.8.26 , 1,2 SB, fsb termination to 1.3, NB to 1,26, LLC on. FSB strap 400 and Dram ratio 3:4 so 1207mhz at 453x9.5. you should be using ddr2 on your board, so mem settings will not help you.

Also disabled DRAM dynamic write and read control and also write and read training disabled (that helped me a lot). also Mem oc charger (but some options depend on your board).

i will try 4,3 stresstest stable in winter, since i live in spain very close to the sea, and we already have 34ºC not considering 75% humidity in the air, so very very hot.

according to my writtings i managed to pass IBT at 4,2ghz. But (and this is a personal opinion) i don't think most X5460 xeons will be able to do 4,3ghz stable. To my understanding, at 4,2ghz stresstest stable you are already at the red line of "stability".


----------



## HeikoBV

Thank you for your reply Piskeante,

i dont understand the behavior of the cpu. Runs a stable Cinebench R15 run @4.44 and wont be stable longe than 15 seconds in AIDA @ 4.2 Ghz. WIth 4.1 Ghz and much lower voltages @all components it runs stable for hours...

Very strange









I would like to find the reason for that, but at the moment i have no idea. Temperautes are always ok, since i have a good cooling system.

Greetz


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeikoBV*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> i have a problem with overclocking my X5460. I achieve 4.1 Ghz @ 1.3 Volts with LLC. All benchmarks are ok, Temps not over 70 degrees.
> 
> When i try to achieve for example 4.2 Ghz, AIDA, Prime95 etc. arent stable. For this reason I rose the voltage to 1.4 Volts, gave extra +0.1 to FSB, DDR2, MCH, lower the DDR2 timings and so on. It does not get stable.
> 
> Another phenomenon is the fact, that i can boot even with 4.44 Ghz to windows and complete Cinbench R15, but 4.2 Ghz wont get stable.
> 
> What could be the reason ? Is my power supply (LC Power 750 Watt) to small to power on the cpu with more than 1.3 Volts ?
> Or my mainboard (Gigabyte EP35-DS4) cant deliver more than X Watts to the CPU socket ?
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> THX, Heiko


post 12225 shows my ep35-ds3r screenshot with actual voltages in HWMonitor. Bios voltages as follows,
system memory multi = 2.40 (it's 1066 ram running @ 1046 @ this clock)
DDR2 overvoltage = +0.3v (running 4 sticks of 2Gb 1066)
Pci e overvoltage = normal
FSB overvoltage = +0.2v
MCH = +0.2v
CPU Voltage = 1.450 (NO llc,U can see the idle voltage is 1.408, and load voltage is 1.344)

As Ucan see,these boards had droop. ALSO cinebenchR15 will run even when Prime 95 or OCCT fail. It isn't as stressing as the others. (I don't think I've ever had cinebenchr15 crash/fail)
When adding voltage to the memory,fsb,ect.,keep an eye on the temps there. I had to clean & repaste my NB cooler because the factory paste was about fried.








Airflow across the board never hurts with these old p35 chipsets. Keeps the chips & memory cooler.

the 750 watt psu should be sufficent,the board should be able to handle the power to cpu.
Have you tried with LLC turned OFF?


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeikoBV*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> i have a problem with overclocking my X5460. I achieve 4.1 Ghz @ 1.3 Volts with LLC. All benchmarks are ok, Temps not over 70 degrees.
> 
> When i try to achieve for example 4.2 Ghz, AIDA, Prime95 etc. arent stable. For this reason I rose the voltage to 1.4 Volts, gave extra +0.1 to FSB, DDR2, MCH, lower the DDR2 timings and so on. It does not get stable.
> 
> Another phenomenon is the fact, that i can boot even with 4.44 Ghz to windows and complete Cinbench R15, but 4.2 Ghz wont get stable.
> 
> What could be the reason ? Is my power supply (LC Power 750 Watt) to small to power on the cpu with more than 1.3 Volts ?
> Or my mainboard (Gigabyte EP35-DS4) cant deliver more than X Watts to the CPU socket ?
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> THX, Heiko


use hwinfo 64 to monitor your vdroop. i have a p35-ds3l and a p35-ds3r and they both have a good .08v of vdroop. but they don't have llc either. so it might not be as bad in your case. right now im using a asus p5q for benchtesting all kinds of xeons and i run into the same thing all the time. some of the cpu's will boot to windows at say 510fsb and run prime 95 for an hour then fail. and i end up going down to 490fsb before there stable. others won't even boot at 510fsb but they will boot at 495fsb and be stable at 490fsb. with llc on the p5q has .005v vdroop so i know its not a vdroop thing.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeikoBV*
> 
> Thank you for your reply Piskeante,
> 
> i dont understand the behavior of the cpu. Runs a stable Cinebench R15 run @4.44 and wont be stable longe than 15 seconds in AIDA @ 4.2 Ghz. WIth 4.1 Ghz and much lower voltages @all components it runs stable for hours...
> 
> Very strange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to find the reason for that, but at the moment i have no idea. Temperautes are always ok, since i have a good cooling system.
> 
> Greetz


i have pictures of my xeon at 4,6 ghz passing Cinebench R15, but failing almost instantly in Prime95 or IBT. Cinebench R15 is not an stressing software. If it fails there, this means that at any moment you can get a Bsod. If it passes like ...5 times in a row, you may or may not be stable in windows for your daily use (it's just a matter of trying as i did).
In winter i will try a config for 4,4ghz daily operation, but i now i will have to go for 1,45v in bios with LLC on and this xeons need a TON of cooling to handle that voltage. even my AIO Enermax liqmax II 120S has problems in cooling my xeon at 4,3 1,4250v in some occasions (now iddeling at 48ºC) . Maybe with a good 240mm AIO it would be a little better, but anyway, it's hot where i live so ......


----------



## HeikoBV

Hello @all,

thx for your messages.

I think, my Xeon has a 4.1 Ghz wall







I tried the following:

I overclock from stable as rock 4.1Ghz to 4.16Ghz with my normal settings:

1.3v Core Temps max 60 degress with AIDA
1.35v FSB
1.45v Mch
+0.15v DDR2

AIDA stops after 20 seconds with hardware failure.

Than i raise my voltages:

1.42v Core (with LLC and without, vdroop max. to 1.39v) Temps now 75 degrees
1.45 FSB!
1.55 Mch
+0.3v DDR2 with lower timings

and guess what happing:

AIDA stops after 20 seconds...

I have no more idea


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeikoBV*
> 
> Hello @all,
> 
> thx for your messages.
> 
> I think, my Xeon has a 4.1 Ghz wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the following:
> 
> I overclock from stable as rock 4.1Ghz to 4.16Ghz with my normal settings:
> 
> 1.3v Core Temps max 60 degress with AIDA
> 1.35v FSB
> 1.45v Mch
> +0.15v DDR2
> 
> AIDA stops after 20 seconds with hardware failure.
> 
> Than i raise my voltages:
> 
> 1.42v Core (with LLC and without, vdroop max. to 1.39v) Temps now 75 degrees
> 1.45 FSB!
> 1.55 Mch
> +0.3v DDR2 with lower timings
> 
> and guess what happing:
> 
> AIDA stops after 20 seconds...
> 
> I have no more idea


you can try this. first discard an FSB wall on your board.

Try 450fsb x 9 multi. Test it. If it fails, well, there is a problem in the FSB at least. If it passes the test, that means the , at least, your board is capable of doing that fsb without issues.

Now try your ram. try the closest DDR2 divider (using a cpu speed low) you can to the desired speed you have
For example, i discarded ddr3 problems at a certain speed, going low on fsb but high on the mem speed and timings (also the divider (in case your mobo has them) , so as to take the cpu out of the ecuation. . Sometimes, it's not enough lowering timings. Some ram modules will not certain speed even lowering timings. Discard that problem.

if you can pass fsb 450 and ddr2 at the same speeds tested above, then if it fails, it's the cpu.

My xeon is not the best out there, but i would say that it's almost true that given a certain speed, the "scalability of the cpu requires a huge increase of voltage to be stable". the rule of the Thumb (0,03v to +100mhz) at a certain moment stops working.

My cpu needs 1,4250v to be "stable" into windows. Not lower than that. i don't think your cpu can do almost 4,2ghz at 1,39v. That's the problem with Vdroop that i don't have. I know for like 0,02v of difference up and down what my cpu voltage is gonna be. i think to do 4,2ghz

for example, my xeon needs 1,31875v to do prime95 stable at 432 x 9.5. that's 4,1ghz. But if i want 4,2ghz according to my notes, i need 1,36250v to be "stable" (never tried more than 1 hour, i consider it a bit stupid tbh).

to my knowledge, if you have Vdroop, you cpu will receive a big variation of voltage during load, so that leads directly to bsods. MSI recomends overclocking with LLC ON!!

https://www.msi.com/blog/why-llc-is-your-friend-when-overclocking (read it). Our LLC is not as the newest ones, that has been said before, but the bases are more or less the same. my board with LLC on goes not lower than 1,405, not more than 1,432 and normal voltage is 1,416v. 1,424v watching 1080p videos. and 1,432 for 1440p videos (same for 4k non 60fps). My xeon will not be able to cope with 4k 60fps videos.

Give your cpu an LLC ON and try 1,41250v with 442x9.5. Maybe it will work. (ok, so you have vdroop even on 1,42 of like 0,03. So try 1,45v to stay at 1,425 full load and give it a try)

also use HWmonitor and see the current voltage of the cpu. if you see a drop in that and a bsod, that could probably mean the voltage to keep it working should be higher so that when it drops, it still stays well above that "minimum necessary". sorry if i cannot explain myself better.


----------



## HeikoBV

Hi Piskeante,

before my X5460 i had have a Q8300 Quadcore @ FSB 452. Although 2 of my 4 DDR2- bars are only 667 Mhz certified i`ve never had a problem @ 904 Mhz DDR2 Speed.

I made another test to make sure my powersupply and motherboard are capable to handle the power. I rose the voltage @4.1Ghz to 1.425 volts and start AIDA = no problems.

I have no other idea, but i cant imagine that 66 Mhz (4.1 to 4.166) need more than 0.125v more voltage.

STRANGE


----------



## HeikoBV

Hi again,

ok, i tried 9*450 Mhz @1.3v @ only 4.05Ghz. AIDA stops after 20 Seconds. Lol, you are right, the CPU ist not the problem. Than i uped all voltages to max, lowered DDR2 timing to lowest, same problem.

After that i tested when the wall hits me. 432 @ 4.1 Ghz, no problems, 433 @ 4.11 Ghz, no problems, 434 @ 4.12 Ghz, AIDA stops after 20 seconds.

But ok, so my overclockings is ending @ 4.11 Ghz. There is no way to get more..

Thx everybody for helping me









Greetz


----------



## vinichs1

Can someone help me?
I bought an Xeon e5430 on Aliexpress, I have already updated the bios with the microcodes.
But the system does not start, it freezes on the bios page.

Xeon e5430
Asus p5g41t-m lx
Windows 10 64bits


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeikoBV*
> 
> Hi again,
> 
> ok, i tried 9*450 Mhz @1.3v @ only 4.05Ghz. AIDA stops after 20 Seconds. Lol, you are right, the CPU ist not the problem. Than i uped all voltages to max, lowered DDR2 timing to lowest, same problem.
> 
> After that i tested when the wall hits me. 432 @ 4.1 Ghz, no problems, 433 @ 4.11 Ghz, no problems, 434 @ 4.12 Ghz, AIDA stops after 20 seconds.
> 
> But ok, so my overclockings is ending @ 4.11 Ghz. There is no way to get more..
> 
> Thx everybody for helping me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetz


DRAM Frequency, NB Voltage, VTT Voltage (or FSB Terminal Voltage) and last but not least "Performance level" (Straps, and "RAM boosters").
^Those are key things to do high FSB on Quad Cores. GTLs are nice to tweak as well (if you have them in BIOS options).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinichs1*
> 
> Can someone help me?
> I bought an Xeon e5430 on Aliexpress, I have already updated the bios with the microcodes.
> But the system does not start, it freezes on the bios page.
> 
> Xeon e5430
> *Asus p5g41t-m lx*
> Windows 10 64bits


That board sucks.
It probably isn't stable enough for "AUTO" 1333MHz FSB.
You could try BSEL mod to 1066MHz and go from there... but first lock RAM speed to lowest possible value (on old CPU).


----------



## HeikoBV

Quote:


> DRAM Frequency, NB Voltage, VTT Voltage (or FSB Terminal Voltage) and last but not least "Performance level" (Straps, and "RAM boosters").


Yeah, i upped them all to max. No chance. Everything after 433 FSB isnt stable. With my Q8300 i got 452 FSB stable. It is a pitty, but live goes on


----------



## ried16

i thought i'd post this so you can see what a difference power supply quality can play in overclocking. i was using a refurbished corsair CX750M which is listed as a tier 3 power supply on neweggs tiered list of power supply's i just bought from microcenter. thank god i wasn't my usual tightass self and bought the 2 year replacement warrenty. it was ok at first the fan was fairly quiet but then it started running faster and faster and sounded like a jet taking off then it started rattling. so i took it back and got a corsair RM650X 100w less power which is listed as a tier 2 power supply. im running the same overclock settings with 1.45vcore, 1.4v NB, 2.2v dram, 1.3v fsb term, 1.54v cpu pll, llc on. it was failing prime 95 after about an hour now its been running for 3hrs without failing. core temps are down about 5c. and heres the biggest difference:



the fan doesnt even run most of the time. it kicks on for about 20 seconds every 15min and you can't even hear it. i'm overclocking a L5240 from 3.0 to 4.5.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeikoBV*
> 
> Yeah, i upped them all to max. No chance. Everything after 433 FSB isnt stable. With my Q8300 i got 452 FSB stable. It is a pitty, but live goes on


DRAM Frequency "to max" is a bad idea my friend








Also, Yorfields don't like high VTT/FSB Termination if they don't need it (it can kill it outright as well).
Last : Did you tried lowering CPU multiplier tosee if CPU itself isn't the cause ?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeikoBV*
> 
> Hi Piskeante,
> 
> before my X5460 i had have a Q8300 Quadcore @ FSB 452. Although 2 of my 4 DDR2- bars are only 667 Mhz certified i`ve never had a problem @ 904 Mhz DDR2 Speed.
> 
> I made another test to make sure my powersupply and motherboard are capable to handle the power. I rose the voltage @4.1Ghz to 1.425 volts and start AIDA = no problems.
> 
> I have no other idea, but i cant imagine that 66 Mhz (4.1 to 4.166) need more than 0.125v more voltage.
> 
> STRANGE


Ummm,If they're all @ least 1Gb sticks & the others are 800Mhz try running it with just the 2 800's. OR try testing with Prime95 it has option for small FFT's (uses l2cache ,very little ram used) I've passed hours of small FFT's and crashed the blend test that uses lots of ram when timings/voltages were outta whack.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> i thought i'd post this so you can see what a difference power supply quality can play in overclocking. i was using a refurbished corsair CX750M which is listed as a tier 3 power supply on neweggs tiered list of power supply's i just bought from microcenter. thank god i wasn't my usual tightass self and bought the 2 year replacement warrenty. it was ok at first the fan was fairly quiet but then it started running faster and faster and sounded like a jet taking off then it started rattling. so i took it back and got a corsair RM650X 100w less power which is listed as a tier 2 power supply. im running the same overclock settings with 1.45vcore, 1.4v NB, 2.2v dram, 1.3v fsb term, 1.54v cpu pll, llc on. it was failing prime 95 after about an hour now its been running for 3hrs without failing. core temps are down about 5c. and heres the biggest difference:
> 
> 
> 
> the fan doesnt even run most of the time. it kicks on for about 20 seconds every 15min and you can't even hear it. i'm overclocking a L5240 from 3.0 to 4.5.


lol,something isn't it? If you look back a ways in my post,you can find where I posted a pic of a cpu power extension that melted.







I went cheap because I needed a couple of inches to connect my board to the bottom mounted psu and the moment I OC'd an x5470 it melted.Needless to say,I wasn't happy... Ended up spending almost 3x's the money on a new cable.







lol,Here's the pic---> http://www.overclock.net/g/i/2758411/a/1487115/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/sort/display_order/


----------



## GammaBreaker

I think I'd faint if I saw one of my power cables melt like that.


----------



## HeikoBV

Quote:


> DRAM Frequency "to max" is a bad idea my friend smile.gif
> Also, Yorfields don't like high VTT/FSB Termination if they don't need it (it can kill it outright as well).
> Last : Did you tried lowering CPU multiplier tosee if CPU itself isn't the cause ?


Only voltages to max, not DDR2 frequency







(my max, not motherboard max)
I try to lower VTT/FSB now to only +0.05v, but i dont succeed. I tried 9*442 (only 3.97Ghz) but AIDA fails again after 20 seconds. I thing there is nothing else to do. More than FSB432 isnt stable.

But 432 is rock stable. 4.1Ghz with low voltages is ok. My games are running with only 90% CPU







My AMD 7870 is the limiting factor.
4K videos runs smooth, so everything is ok.

Greetz

Heiko


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeikoBV*
> 
> Only voltages to max, not DDR2 frequency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my max, not motherboard max)
> I try to lower VTT/FSB now to only +0.05v, but i dont succeed. I tried 9*442 (only 3.97Ghz) but AIDA fails again after 20 seconds. I thing there is nothing else to do. More than FSB432 isnt stable.
> 
> But 432 is rock stable. 4.1Ghz with low voltages is ok. My games are running with only 90% CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My AMD 7870 is the limiting factor.
> 4K videos runs smooth, so everything is ok.
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Heiko


lol,if you're SURE the limiting factor is the FSB, then get a x5470 and have a stable OC of 4.32Ghz... (the x5470 has a multiplier of 10 instead of your 9.5 on the x5460)


----------



## HeikoBV

Quote:


> lol,if you're SURE the limiting factor is the FSB, then get a x5470 and have a stable OC of 4.32Ghz... (the x5470 has a multiplier of 10 instead of your 9.5 on the x5460)


Hehe, no. Now iam waiting for the next bigger update, Ryzen or similar in 1-2 years.


----------



## elfoam

Hey guys, the other day I got another machine, a HP proliant ML110 G5. There's been slight mention of these with this mod before but no success. It runs the intel 3200 server chipset and the theory is the mod doesn't work with these boards. But I can't really see how the 33XX 771 xeons wouldn't work as they are identical other than the two pins that get switched right?. This ML110 looks like a desktop but it's actually a pretty serious little server and I'm sure like all serious servers there's a lot of trickery happening in the bios to verify everything is legit so I think that's the problem rather than the actual hardware not wanting to play. Also I'm not even sure the guys that tested it before would have had the latest bios as even updating that isn't the most basic thing to do. Neither is pulling the bios out to modify, I haven't even got that that far yet but I think I know how to do it. Getting a 5 series to work probably isn't going to happen but I'll try a 3 and see if I can do it.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elfoam*
> 
> Hey guys, the other day I got another machine, a HP proliant ML110 G5. There's been slight mention of these with this mod before but no success. It runs the intel 3200 server chipset and the theory is the mod doesn't work with these boards. But I can't really see how the 33XX 771 xeons wouldn't work as they are identical other than the two pins that get switched right?. This ML110 looks like a desktop but it's actually a pretty serious little server and I'm sure like all serious servers there's a lot of trickery happening in the bios to verify everything is legit so I think that's the problem rather than the actual hardware not wanting to play. Also I'm not even sure the guys that tested it before would have had the latest bios as even updating that isn't the most basic thing to do. Neither is pulling the bios out to modify, I haven't even got that that far yet but I think I know how to do it. Getting a 5 series to work probably isn't going to happen but I'll try a 3 and see if I can do it.


I'd try 1 of these cheap 1333Mhz 45nm cpu's first, THEN try modding a xeon and adding it's code to the bios after making sure the proliant board will support the 45nm/1333Mhz first. https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/server-products/000006688.html Edit: Here's a screen shot from the page that shows difference between x3200 & x3300 cpu's. It's MORE than pin swap. For that matter,they made both in socket 775.


----------



## elfoam

These are the officially supported CPUs but there were bios updates and microcode updates up until late 2010

Quad-Core Processors
Intel® Xeon® Processor X3370 (3.00 GHz, 1333MHz FSB, 12MB Level 2 cache, 95W)
Intel® Xeon® Processor X3360 (2.83 GHz, 1333MHz FSB, 12MB Level 2 cache, 95W)
Intel® Xeon® Processor X3330 (2.66 GHz, 1333MHz FSB, 6MB Level 2 cache, 95W)
Intel® Xeon® Processor X3220 (2.40 GHz, 1066 MHz FSB, 8MB Level 2 cache, 95W)
Intel® Xeon® Processor X3210 (2.13 GHz, 1066 MHz FSB, 8MB Level 2 cache, 95W)
Dual-Core Processors
Intel® Xeon® processor E3120 (3.16 GHz, 1333MHz FSB, 6MB Level2 cache, 65W)
Intel® Xeon® Processor E3110 (3.00 GHz, 1333MHz FSB, 6MB Level2 cache, 65W)
Intel® Core™ 2® Processor E7400 (2.80 GHz, 1066MHz FSB, 3MB Level 2 cache, 65W)
Intel® Pentium ® Processor E5200 (2.50 GHz, 800MHz FSB, 2MB Level 2 cache, 65W)
Intel® Pentium ® Processor E2160 (1.80 GHz, 800MHz FSB, 1MB Level 2 cache, 65W)
Single-Core Processors
Intel® Celeron® Processor 440 (2.0 GHz, 800MHz FSB, 512KB Level 2 cache, 35W)
Intel® Celeron® Processor 420 (1.6 GHz, 800MHz FSB, 512KB Level 2 cache, 35W)

Currently it's running the Dual core Pentium 4 E2160, good suggestion though I guess if it runs a 45nm chip it'll run all of them? (the 1333mhz 45's)


----------



## femeger

What is better to Xeon E5450 SLANQ: Gigabyte EP45-DS3L or Gigabyte EP45-UD3L (or other motherboard around 50-60 dollares)?
I want to buy a motherboard this weekend to my father.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elfoam*
> 
> These are the officially supported CPUs but there were bios updates and microcode updates up until late 2010
> 
> Quad-Core Processors
> Intel® Xeon® Processor X3370 (3.00 GHz, 1333MHz FSB, 12MB Level 2 cache, 95W)
> Intel® Xeon® Processor X3360 (2.83 GHz, 1333MHz FSB, 12MB Level 2 cache, 95W)
> Intel® Xeon® Processor X3330 (2.66 GHz, 1333MHz FSB, 6MB Level 2 cache, 95W)
> Intel® Xeon® Processor X3220 (2.40 GHz, 1066 MHz FSB, 8MB Level 2 cache, 95W)
> Intel® Xeon® Processor X3210 (2.13 GHz, 1066 MHz FSB, 8MB Level 2 cache, 95W)
> Dual-Core Processors
> Intel® Xeon® processor E3120 (3.16 GHz, 1333MHz FSB, 6MB Level2 cache, 65W)
> Intel® Xeon® Processor E3110 (3.00 GHz, 1333MHz FSB, 6MB Level2 cache, 65W)
> Intel® Core™ 2® Processor E7400 (2.80 GHz, 1066MHz FSB, 3MB Level 2 cache, 65W)
> Intel® Pentium ® Processor E5200 (2.50 GHz, 800MHz FSB, 2MB Level 2 cache, 65W)
> Intel® Pentium ® Processor E2160 (1.80 GHz, 800MHz FSB, 1MB Level 2 cache, 65W)
> Single-Core Processors
> Intel® Celeron® Processor 440 (2.0 GHz, 800MHz FSB, 512KB Level 2 cache, 35W)
> Intel® Celeron® Processor 420 (1.6 GHz, 800MHz FSB, 512KB Level 2 cache, 35W)
> 
> Currently it's running the Dual core Pentium 4 E2160, good suggestion though I guess if it runs a 45nm chip it'll run all of them? (the 1333mhz 45's)


Well, it's showing support for quad core,45nm,1333. Sooo, that narrows that down. Only issue left is if the chipset is similar to the q/x chipsets and has issues with the 5xxx series. for more details see here---> http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/2/


----------



## elfoam

Further information on the ML110 G5, I just found this buried in html code that came with the auto bios upgrader, I'm running a bios newer than these.

2008.07.15

Added support for the INTEL XEON E3120,X3330,X3360 processor.
Intel Xeon E3120、X3330、X3360

2009.03.12
Addded support for Intel Pentium Dual Core 2.5GHz E5200 processors.
Added support for Intel Dual Core 2.80GHz E7400 processors.
Added support for Intel Xeon Quad Core 3.0GHz X3370 processors.

I also found this on Intels site but I'm not sure if HP continued the updates to include all this stuff

https://downloadmirror.intel.com/20869/eng/release.txt

You would say, that previous to the 2008.06.15 update these things couldn't run the 45nm chips correct? so that could explain the previous guys fail to posts with the 33xx 771s


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elfoam*
> 
> Further information on the ML110 G5, I just found this buried in html code that came with the auto bios upgrader, I'm running a bios newer than these.
> 
> 2008.07.15
> 
> Added support for the INTEL XEON E3120,X3330,X3360 processor.
> Intel Xeon E3120、X3330、X3360
> 
> 2009.03.12
> Addded support for Intel Pentium Dual Core 2.5GHz E5200 processors.
> Added support for Intel Dual Core 2.80GHz E7400 processors.
> Added support for Intel Xeon Quad Core 3.0GHz X3370 processors.
> 
> I also found this on Intels site but I'm not sure if HP continued the updates to include all this stuff
> 
> https://downloadmirror.intel.com/20869/eng/release.txt
> 
> You would say, that previous to the 2008.06.15 update these things couldn't run the 45nm chips correct? so that could explain the previous guys fail to posts with the 33xx 771s


Noooo, the socket 771's are DUAL CPU processor's in most cases. ""Our guess as to why some chipsets don't support the 5xxx series Xeons (but do support the 3xxx series)

Xeons with model numbers that end in 5xxx are allowed to be used in motherboards that support 1 or 2 physical processors (this is called dual-processor support). However, the 3xxx series Xeons cannot be used in a multi-processor system (they're labeled as supporting uni-processor configurations only).

The E0 stepping E5440 and X3363 Xeons both have the same CPUID (1067A), which means they're both made from the same silicon and are basically the same internally. Additionally, there's no noticeable difference between them (other than one has dual-processor support), so it looks like this could be causing the problem. Some chipsets may be checking for this and may be blocking the system from booting."" <--- THIS is what appears to be happening with the q & x chipsets in most cases. Also,the microcode has to be added. Finally, the new 45nm cpu's were released with new code updates in 2008.THAT's why you see the added support,ect. Final codes were released in 2010 I believe for the c2d/c2q based cpu's. The same may be happening with the intell 3200 chipset,I honestly don't know. P.S. the x3330 was released in the third quarter of 2008(fall). So they couldn't have tried them before the update,because most weren't available.







and the x3330 is a socket 775. I think all the 33xx series are socket 775, but I'd have to ck.


----------



## elfoam

Yep ok, but since the 1067A code is in the current bios I have for the X3370 I should certainly be good to try a 45nm 771 like say a X3363 right?. I have a L5430 in a machine just here that I can try in it right now.... If it's going to work or not there's really nothing I can do to add to the chances at this point ?. But if it doesn't a X3363 probably should?.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elfoam*
> 
> Yep ok, but since the 1067A code is in the current bios I have for the X3370 I should certainly be good to try a 45nm 771 like say a X3363 right?. I have a L5430 in a machine just here that I can try in it right now.... If it's going to work or not there's really nothing I can do to add to the chances at this point ?. But if it doesn't a X3363 probably should?.


(beating head against wall) LOL, The 1067a code in your bios is for socket 775 cpu's. Socket 771 cpu's will NOT have full features enabled without the socket 771 1067a microcode being added to the bios. I will show you an example in a screen shot. platform 11 = socket 775 for 1067a while platform 44 = socket 771 for 1067a. That's the reason there are TWO codes being added/updated to the bios for 45nm xeon support in this case. 
Without the xeon microcde u won't have sse4.1,or VT-x


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *femeger*
> 
> What is better to Xeon E5450 SLANQ: Gigabyte EP45-DS3L or Gigabyte EP45-UD3L (or other motherboard around 50-60 dollares)?
> I want to buy a motherboard this weekend to my father.


From what I see,they both basicly have the same features. The UD3L may be a touch newer. While the DS3L states that the x16 runs in 2.0 compatibility and the UD3L simply says it runs @ x16.


----------



## femeger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> From what I see,they both basicly have the same features. The UD3L may be a touch newer. While the DS3L states that the x16 runs in 2.0 compatibility and the UD3L simply says it runs @ x16.


Thanks


----------



## elfoam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> (beating head against wall) LOL, The 1067a code in your bios is for socket 775 cpu's. Socket 771 cpu's will NOT have full features enabled without the socket 771 1067a microcode being added to the bios. I will show you an example in a screen shot. platform 11 = socket 775 for 1067a while platform 44 = socket 771 for 1067a. That's the reason there are TWO codes being added/updated to the bios for 45nm xeon support in this case.
> Without the xeon microcde u won't have sse4.1,or VT-x


ahhh I thought the microcode between the two sockets was the same, I totally get you now. The L5430 wouldn't post I can tell you that. OK so my next mission will be trying to somehow extract the encrypted bios out to a binary or dump it from the bios with a program called rompaq? which apparently can be done with a switch on that program when you update. THEN if I get that done I'll buy a 3363 or 3353.


----------



## elfoam

Well it never did boot again after I tried the L5430, this is good news and bad news. Well not much bad news.. because I needed a case to build my hackintosh properly







. Now I'm motherboard shopping for something that will properly run a 54xx.

Edit, I decided to put my lenovo with the L5430 in the HP case and buy the crap out of a DELL T7500 on ebay just now for retail therapy







. It was less expensive than a motherboard ram and cpu, plus I have a heap of 3.5" SAS drives I can't fit into my T5500.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeikoBV*
> 
> Hehe, no. Now iam waiting for the next bigger update, Ryzen or similar in 1-2 years.


In 2 years Ryzen will cost nearly twice what it does now. Once it asserts itself as a dominant option as it matures further, costs will go up to take advantage of the demand, it just has to. If you want Ryzen you better get in this year before round two comes in 2018. Because once AMD irons out all the little kinks and issues and further improves IPC, their demand will surely rise like a rocket and when that happens they would be fools to not raise their costs closer to Intel's prices. You don't create a highly demanded product and not ask good money for it eventually.

Right now their prices are super low for one reason only, market share, to get as many people to jump into the AMD Zen ECO system with not much monetary road blocks. Once you have their AMD Zen sockets (motherboards), you will then want to eventually upgrade in the future, or most will. That's the beauty of their new Zen platform, its scale-able. Version two and three will be so amazing in comparison to version one that everyone will want to upgrade and they wont need a new board or ram to do so. That is why it is a full on SoC design and not a CPU so that upgrades in the future are crazy amazing. Once they get decent market share and demand is very high for AMD again, costs go up, period.

So get Ryzen this year if your looking for great bang for the buck.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> In 2 years Ryzen will cost nearly twice what it does now. Once it asserts itself as a dominant option as it matures further, costs will go up to take advantage of the demand, it just has to. If you want Ryzen you better get in this year before round two comes in 2018. Because once AMD irons out all the little kinks and issues and further improves IPC, their demand will surely rise like a rocket and when that happens they would be fools to not raise their costs closer to Intel's prices. You don't create a highly demanded product and not ask good money for it eventually.
> 
> Right now their prices are super low for one reason only, market share, to get as many people to jump into the AMD Zen ECO system with not much monetary road blocks. Once you have their AMD Zen sockets (motherboards), you will then want to eventually upgrade in the future, or most will. That's the beauty of their new Zen platform, its scale-able. Version two and three will be so amazing in comparison to version one that everyone will want to upgrade and they wont need a new board or ram to do so. That is why it is a full on SoC design and not a CPU so that upgrades in the future are crazy amazing. Once they get decent market share and demand is very high for AMD again, costs go up, period.
> 
> So get Ryzen this year if your looking for great bang for the buck.


lol, that is unless they want to upgrade to threadripper...







(think they took a page from intel's socket book there? )


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> lol, that is unless they want to upgrade to threadripper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (think they took a page from intel's socket book there? )


Yes absolutely, doing a LOT like Intel actually. Both sides like to copy from the other, it has always been that way. I was kinda hoping Threadripper would be cheaper than it is, although I agree it is still an amazing price point for what it does. But I was hoping to see something like 12 core for 599, 14 core for 699 and 16 core for 799 (Every extra core only $50 more practically). If that had happened we could have witnessed Intel being damn near forgotten for a while lol. But right now anything less than 12 cores and you might as well stick to Ryzen 7 imo.

I too want Ryzen eventually, but I am waiting until 4Ghz 1:1 with RAM is the norm. AMD promised 4Ghz DDR4 RAM and well I haven't seen it "stable" across the board yet. If Threadripper was cheaper, say closer to the $600 price point I might have planned going that route to replace my x58. But now I know I will be going with an 8 core product. I just don't see a board that I personally consider Enthusiast level for Ryzen 7. Was hoping to replace my Asus Rampage ROG with another Rampage Ryzen ROG, but it may not happen. Unless they release a 10-12 core I can stomach cost wise. 10 core chips won't come until they can build up supply from failed 12 core models. Once they have enough for an actual SKU release, then we might see a 10 core product. That might get me to make a move, maybe. Not because I want or need 10 cores, but because I want a real enthusiast level Motherboard such as the Rampage series.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yes absolutely, doing a LOT like Intel actually. Both sides like to copy from the other, it has always been that way. I was kinda hoping Threadripper would be cheaper than it is, although I agree it is still an amazing price point for what it does. But I was hoping to see something like 12 core for 599, 14 core for 699 and 16 core for 799 (Every extra core only $50 more practically). If that had happened we could have witnessed Intel being damn near forgotten for a while lol. But right now anything less than 12 cores and you might as well stick to Ryzen 7 imo.
> 
> I too want Ryzen eventually, but I am waiting until 4Ghz 1:1 with RAM is the norm. AMD promised 4Ghz DDR4 RAM and well I haven't seen it "stable" across the board yet. If Threadripper was cheaper, say closer to the $600 price point I might have planned going that route to replace my x58. But now I know I will be going with an 8 core product. I just don't see a board that I personally consider Enthusiast level for Ryzen 7. Was hoping to replace my Asus Rampage ROG with another Rampage Ryzen ROG, but it may not happen. Unless they release a 10-12 core I can stomach cost wise. 10 core chips won't come until they can build up supply from failed 12 core models. Once they have enough for an actual SKU release, then we might see a 10 core product. That might get me to make a move, maybe. Not because I want or need 10 cores, but because I want a real enthusiast level Motherboard such as the Rampage series.


I'm thinking of going with either 6 or 8 core xeon E5 if & when I finally upgrade. Can get used 1's between 80.00 and 150.00 on fleabay depending on the core count/speed. The 2011 socket boards should be avalable used by that time also if people are upgrading or switching to ryzen.







(I KNOW I'm cheap..)







Edit: For example,NEW Intel X79 Motherboard LGA 2011 ATX DDR3 or ECC / REG USB 3.0 SLI WiFi + OC & Used Intel Xeon E5-1650 SR0KZ, LGA 2011, 3.2 GHz Six Core (CM8062101102002), W/O FAN, = $229.00 (still need ram & cooler, but I figure even with that it's still under 300.00)


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I'm thinking of going with either 6 or 8 core xeon E5 if & when I finally upgrade. Can get used 1's between 80.00 and 150.00 on fleabay depending on the core count/speed. The 2011 socket boards should be avalable used by that time also if people are upgrading or switching to ryzen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I KNOW I'm cheap..)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: For example,NEW Intel X79 Motherboard LGA 2011 ATX DDR3 or ECC / REG USB 3.0 SLI WiFi + OC & Used Intel Xeon E5-1650 SR0KZ, LGA 2011, 3.2 GHz Six Core (CM8062101102002), W/O FAN, = $229.00 (still need ram & cooler, but I figure even with that it's still under 300.00)


NOTHING wrong with being cheap. I'm not cheap, but if you look at it this way I always wait very long periods between systems, so in that way I am cheap too. I am still rocking 4 and 6 Core Xeons from 7-8 years ago. When you spread out a system cost over that many years its justifiable for me to spend big on it every 5-7 years. If I had not spent big last time on this x58 it would NOT have lasted me this long. I knew Overclocking to 4Ghz or beyond would eventually help me stay in the game. And it did. All my old 755's and 1366's are now rocking cheap Xeons that were very expensive long ago.

10 core Xeons on x99 sounds ok to me but aren't those still very very expensive? I wont upgrade from 6 core Xeon to 8 core as that is just a waste of money imo. If your on 4 core Xeon (like we are in this thread), then yeah that is utterly a perfect upgrade. But my main systen is a 4Ghz Westmere-EP 1366 CPU, and it runs fantastic. The only thing that makes the 8 Core Ryzens looks good to me is the fact the IPC is so much better than what I have per dollar. Ryzen 8 cores are well worth their cost at $269. But I lose one ram channel, so I want faster Mhz to compensate in my brain for it, lol. Know what I mean?


----------



## Piskeante

MMMM, i don't aggree with some things said here.

To begin with, AMD has always been the cheaper company to offer affordable stuff for pc enthusiasts. Cheaper mobos and cpus and also GPU's. This was the only reason why today, AMD-hoolingans still exist.
2º In fact, the only thing that AMD has been offering for almost 10 years are "cheap" components. Intel actually crashed in performance every product of AMD. Until now.
3º The reason why AMD has received a huge support from the community is that they have managed to give better things at lower prices than Intel.
4º One of the biggest reasons why people desired Intel to get a "rekt" in their profit, is because, as users, we have been suffering increasing prices from the part of intel, with little to no improvement in the latest cpu's at very high prices. The success of AMD is, in a big part, due to Intel destroying our pockets.

So now, to consider that once AMD will have a bigger share, they are going to increase prices, not because of high demand (and low stock), but due to willing to have more profit of their market share, is like going against what they have always been, and going against the reasons why Ryzen is a complete success.

I know a good amount of people , gamers in the most part, that have bought Ryzen (even if its slower than an I7 7700K) just to punish intel for abusing of their position. Even big youtubers are punishing intel. Not only for the absolute DISASTER of the new platform, but for a CONTINUOS pressure against youtubers to say good things about them, which has lead to Intel not sending cpu to almost any youtuber i know, begining with Jaytwocents, Gamers Nexus, Bitwitt and Paul's hardware, among others. And even Linus has totally destroyed Intel with it's latest platform, which has forced him to actually having to buy himself the CPU's (like the others).

Ryzen is where it is, because of it's price to performance, and also FOR BEING THE PUNISHMENT AGAINST INTEL'S SELFISH attitude towards customers. AMD is crushing Intel at the very moment.

To such an extent is Intel desperated , that has launch i3 with little to no point, while reducing G4560 production to increase the actual prices to get more profit of those who buy it, and also forcing people to get i3 by putting them in the same price. X299 is a bad platform with a lot of leaks and weaknesses, because they have to act quickly so as not to get stomped by AMD.

AMD should be and act as it has always done: stay at low prices with the best price-performance ratio. If they begin upping prices to get more profit, they will destroy the support they are getting from the community.

And talking about upgrades, As schuck said, E5 are a good deal right now (except for the boards that are expensive). my E5 1650 will crash ryzen in games (as mine is better than an i7 7700K in almost every task (even oced to 5ghz) , and will do almost the same at 4,9ghz that what an actual Ryzen 5 1600X at 4ghz (will crash it in games, and par in MT performance (1300 CB R15 both).
With Agesa updates and more gaming companys giving more support for ryzen, it's possible that in a few months it will be better than my Xeon.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> MMMM, i don't aggree with some things said here.
> 
> To begin with, AMD has always been the cheaper company to offer affordable stuff for pc enthusiasts. Cheaper mobos and cpus and also GPU's.


I never once said AMD will be MORE expensive, I clearly said their prices will rise like it did back late last century and yet again a decade ago. Sure they have had the historically cheaper product, but by only a few dollars at times, not by this amazing massive nearly 100% ratio of today. So please understand what I said, their costs will rise again so long Ryzen does what AMD hopes it does.

And AMD was NOT always a cheap product, definitely the cheaper products in comparison most of the time, but NOT always a cheap product. I worked for AMD for over a decade, many here know this, and back in 2006-2007 we commanded $599 for the FX series, $799 for the FX-72 and $999 for the FX-74 which was IDENTICAL TO INTEL's competing enthusiast grade products at the time. WHY? Because in the two years after releasing AMD64 (which I was there in Seattle at the 64bit Speed Limit Party top floor of the Convention center when AMD and Microsoft released x64 to the masses) we had become in high demand by then. Yes, AMD is historically cheaper but ONLY when they are not in such high demand and the lesser of the performers as they were for the last 10 years. Back then I could buy either of Intels or AMD's products and they costed the exact same. *Of course you sell products at lower cost if your company has the lesser wanted products, you need to compete somehow during those times.* I worked for AMD from Sept 2003 to Dec 2013 and know them VERY intimately and still have very good friends employed there. I completely lost count on how many systems I built with AMD products and how many AMD shows we attended. AMD is currently cheaper because they HAVE TO BE CHEAPER. However, if their product competes performance wise like Threadripper will, then they will eventually rise the costs higher soon enough, just like they did back a decade ago. I paid $600 for my Athlon FX back in 2007, SIX HUNDRED DOLLARS, so I should know what it cost me, and it was NOT cheap by any stretch of the word. Just two years before then I paid half that for AMD CPU's. Today Ryzen 7 is a MINIMUM of $269, far far below what the same exact market segment asked for back then. But just two years prior in 2003 I got AMD ENTHUSIAST CPU's for only $199 or $279 etc, that's like a 90%-100% rise in cost in just TWO YEARS because AMD had a hit finally on their hands. *That FX-70 of mine was in the same market "Enthusiast Segment" that today's 12 core Threadripper is and look at what that will cost you out of the gate, um $799.* When you talk PC Enthusiast you need to talk PC Enthusiast, not middle ground or the consumer market. Ryzen 5 and below is consumer and value markets. Hell even the Athlon 64 X2 6000+ was almost $500 at release and it was officially listed as a consumer grade CPU, clearly NOT an Enthusiast chip yet it wasn't any cheaper than an Intel chip at the time. From 2003 to 2007 AMD prices went up steadily for the Enthusiast grade stuff, I was there buying every single chip they listed, and from then on slowly went down thanks to Intel's many Core products becoming superior. And I am not talking about Ryzen 3's or Celeron's or even Pentiums here, I am squarely looking at Ryzen 7, Intel's x99, x299 and x399 etc etc. These are all upper middle to high end performance segment and Enthusiast grade level products. If Ryzen and Threadripper performs fantastic and gains lots of market share, AND Intel does not lower prices by much then Ryzen will eventually HAVE TO change their prices for the higher, and that is what AMD has always done when they had such a great CPU. A Ryzen 7 1700 equivalent could be nearly twice as much in two years JUST EXACTLY HOW ATHLON FX DID BACK IN 2005-2007 when prices went up by nearly 100% in less than 24 Months. I was there selling these products so please don't tell me what they cost. I ordered thousands of these chips for our web servers back then so the costs are crystal clearly still on my mind today and they were NOT much cheaper than Intel.

I am just saying AMD will be cheaper than Intel, and should always be cheaper, *but it wont be THIS CHEAP for long, maybe one year max and maybe even two if were very very lucky consumers.* That is how business works. Their prices right now are "super entry low" because they want market share gains asap, so prices will go up in the next two years so long things work out the way AMD wants them to. AMD has NO DESIRE to stay in the negative flirting with disaster and NO DESIRE to stay low valued by the market. The underdogs plan is to gain at least 30-45% market share, and if they do that it means they are in high demand again. Lisa Su said herself that the prices they are asking today is NOT even close to what their board members asked for. So the VERY SECOND the board members realize they have a winning platform on their hands, PRICES WILL START RISING AGAIN. That is what happened a decade ago and will happen again if things work out like they should. So my statement solidly stands, prices will rise for Ryzen, *so if you want bottom of barrel costs like it is TODAY, you better move NOW this year*, because in TWO years it will surely rise much higher, because AMD already has plans to do so. I know for fact they do.

*Again, what I said earlier was that AMD's pricing will change to a higher one, like it has every time in their existence when they actually had something that competed.* I never once said they are going to be the MORE expensive company, I just said their prices will rise, and that is fact unless something goes horribly horribly wrong with the Zen platform.
Quote:


> With Agesa updates and more gaming companys giving more support for ryzen, it's possible that in a few months it will be better than my Xeon.


I believe it's possible that Ryzen will be WAY better then Xeon by this time next year, unless Intel somehow pulls another rabbit... CORE series out of their hats







. I also worked for Intel here in Albuquerque (Rio Rancho) back in the 1990's, just as an Electronics QA Manager and I built and tested (mostly just QA tested lots of wires from point A to point B all day, a very boring job) the control machines that were sent down to the Costa Rica plant. I don't know Intel nearly as well as I do AMD, but I do know this... When Intel gets worried they ALWAYS get mean and ALWAYS pour massive amounts of $ into R&D. AMD does NOT have a lot of time to capitalize on Jim Keller's work. AMD needs 7nm fast I believe so I hope they are for once first on that front. Let's hope, because AMD deserves to be first again at something, anything... If all goes well, Computing in general is going to be very interesting for the next few years for sure.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> NOTHING wrong with being cheap. I'm not cheap, but if you look at it this way I always wait very long periods between systems, so in that way I am cheap too. I am still rocking 4 and 6 Core Xeons from 7-8 years ago. When you spread out a system cost over that many years its justifiable for me to spend big on it every 5-7 years. If I had not spent big last time on this x58 it would NOT have lasted me this long. I knew Overclocking to 4Ghz or beyond would eventually help me stay in the game. And it did. All my old 755's and 1366's are now rocking cheap Xeons that were very expensive long ago.
> 
> 10 core Xeons on x99 sounds ok to me but aren't those still very very expensive? I wont upgrade from 6 core Xeon to 8 core as that is just a waste of money imo. If your on 4 core Xeon (like we are in this thread), then yeah that is utterly a perfect upgrade. But my main systen is a 4Ghz Westmere-EP 1366 CPU, and it runs fantastic. The only thing that makes the 8 Core Ryzens looks good to me is the fact the IPC is so much better than what I have per dollar. Ryzen 8 cores are well worth their cost at $269. But I lose one ram channel, so I want faster Mhz to compensate in my brain for it, lol. Know what I mean?


Here's my current top end machine. LOL, so 6 or 8 core is an improvement.


----------



## Piskeante

}SkOrPn-- Thanks for your answer. I would like to answer you aswell.

You can count with one hand, the times when AMD has released a CPU that would beat intel in price and performance. For instance. the K6-2 that you may know, was a better performer than an MMX, but worst than those ugly Intel Pentium II (those of the vertical slot). I also have one here, K6-2 450mhz. and almost sure that in a mobo of that, it would work.
K6-2 was very competitive in the market versus those Celerons 300A. But always in the cheap. I still remember the marketing of those 3dnow instrucctions that they said it would do a good work in gaming.

let's continue with Athlon (K7). i worked with some of them. They were very good at that moment, but with those of core "classic", happened that intel went through a problem of manifacturing and that lead AMD to get the rope there.
After that, with core Thunderbird, those crashed Intel II and III, and even those of IV. But with intel release of Pentium IV over , i think, like 1,7 or more, they could not keep up.

Now, Ahtlon XP?? you remember those Palomino overheating?? do you still remember those branding?¿? Athlon XP 1800+ (1533mhz effective), but considering Palomino was almost a 10% faster than Thunderbird. it was the first time AMD the SSE instrucctions from Intel (AMD had almost no clue on instrucctions, and had to use intel's). After that, Thoroughbred, Barton ....etc,..,. etcc...

i mean, AMD was ALWAYS behind intel in performance and efficiency. That's why , as you said, AMD had to stay cheap.

From 2006 to 2016 , Intel had 75% share and AMD a ridiculous 25% even being cheaper. This is the biggest problem in your argument: AMD could create cheaper CPU's, or even as expensive as intel. BUT THEY NEVER WON INTEL IN PERFORMANCE. That's why for PC enthusiast AMD expensive CPU's was a NO GO.

And for the most part, even entry line up decided on Intel. That mere 25% were the people that knew that if AMD was not helped in sales, it would collapse, and Intel would be the king , making every time more and more profit out of our pockets. THAT'S WHY RYZEN IS UP IN THE LINE RIGHT NOW.

Ryzen cannot compete in games right now, not even with I7 7700K. But Ryzen has introduced 8c/16t at the cheap, almost 100% cheaper than intel's. People is brutally penalizing Intel for their selfish attitude during the last 10 years. moreover, intel introduced the K line, making all other CPU's non K non overclockable and that was brutally disgusting. All Ryzen line up can be overclocked and the community knows it (also it should be said that Ryzen does not do well on overclocking but that's another topic to talk about).

If i were to upgrade, i would go for Ryzen, no doubt. The community has to help AMD compete with Intel. But, and this is the issue: If AMD , once gaining market share, decides, with no reason rather than profit, increasing prices, that will be it's final, because that idea is what actually destroying Intel.

To increase a price of the product, you have to say why the heck you are doing that. AMD should NOT increase prices. That is like lying hard to people. You cannot put the carrot and then take it away. If that was the case, AMD should be penalized aswell.

making more money on the same product by the basis of "i have to win more money", is legitimate but goes against the support people is giving you. AMD should consider that. Prices can go up? damm yes!!!, but they have to be based on actual manufacturing costs, not profit out of the pocket. Because that's the roll Intel has played over the years, and what is actually destroying them.

In fact, AMD sold bulldozer and Vishera making the point on effiency rather than performance and even there, intel still won them by far.


----------



## elfoam

About the next upgrade I very very nearly bought a IBM System X3530 that takes 2x E5-2400 v2. I can buy a machine brand new here without cpus for under 150 USD. However the big problem is those things are socket 1356 and all those CPUS are 1: Rare and 2: expensive compared to socket 2011. Plus you can get socket 1366 machines like the Dell T5500 and T7500 for dirt cheap and the 6 core L5640's cost like 20 bucks and are very nearly as fast as the E5 1356's. I'm pretty happy with my 2x L5640 T5500 but just the lack of space for 3.5" drives bothers me and I have 5 SAS drives here I bought for a dollar each a few weeks ago and a Dell Perc 6i card so the 7500 will hold that stuff for me. PS I've been watching the new Ryzen and it looks pretty sweet to me. I haven't owned a AMD cpu since i think the K5!. But yeah right now 6 core socket 1366 is pretty sweet performance for the dollar and in the end that's what it's all about. When things are too old to be worth it or also too new.. you have to take the sensible approach.

I bought an IBM M2 rack server there a while ago which is socket 2x1366 with 34gb ram in it for 140 usd and that's a pretty sweet machine, I cut one of the 8x pci-e slots to put a little gpu in it and it runs windows like a dream, a dream with a lot of wind or 747s taking off .. but a dream none the less.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> }SkOrPn-- Thanks for your answer. I would like to answer you aswell.
> 
> You can count with one hand, the times when AMD has released a CPU that would beat intel in price and performance. For instance. the K6-2 that you may know, was a better performer than an MMX, but worst than those ugly Intel Pentium II (those of the vertical slot). I also have one here, K6-2 450mhz. and almost sure that in a mobo of that, it would work.
> K6-2 was very competitive in the market versus those Celerons 300A. But always in the cheap. I still remember the marketing of those 3dnow instrucctions that they said it would do a good work in gaming.
> 
> let's continue with Athlon (K7). i worked with some of them. They were very good at that moment, but with those of core "classic", happened that intel went through a problem of manifacturing and that lead AMD to get the rope there.
> After that, with core Thunderbird, those crashed Intel II and III, and even those of IV. But with intel release of Pentium IV over , i think, like 1,7 or more, they could not keep up.
> 
> Now, Ahtlon XP?? you remember those Palomino overheating?? do you still remember those branding?¿? Athlon XP 1800+ (1533mhz effective), but considering Palomino was almost a 10% faster than Thunderbird. it was the first time AMD the SSE instrucctions from Intel (AMD had almost no clue on instrucctions, and had to use intel's). After that, Thoroughbred, Barton ....etc,..,. etcc...
> 
> i mean, AMD was ALWAYS behind intel in performance and efficiency. That's why , as you said, AMD had to stay cheap.
> 
> From 2006 to 2016 , Intel had 75% share and AMD a ridiculous 25% even being cheaper. This is the biggest problem in your argument: AMD could create cheaper CPU's, or even as expensive as intel. BUT THEY NEVER WON INTEL IN PERFORMANCE. That's why for PC enthusiast AMD expensive CPU's was a NO GO.
> 
> And for the most part, even entry line up decided on Intel. That mere 25% were the people that knew that if AMD was not helped in sales, it would collapse, and Intel would be the king , making every time more and more profit out of our pockets. THAT'S WHY RYZEN IS UP IN THE LINE RIGHT NOW.
> 
> Ryzen cannot compete in games right now, not even with I7 7700K. But Ryzen has introduced 8c/16t at the cheap, almost 100% cheaper than intel's. People is brutally penalizing Intel for their selfish attitude during the last 10 years. moreover, intel introduced the K line, making all other CPU's non K non overclockable and that was brutally disgusting. All Ryzen line up can be overclocked and the community knows it (also it should be said that Ryzen does not do well on overclocking but that's another topic to talk about).
> 
> If i were to upgrade, i would go for Ryzen, no doubt. The community has to help AMD compete with Intel. But, and this is the issue: If AMD , once gaining market share, decides, with no reason rather than profit, increasing prices, that will be it's final, because that idea is what actually destroying Intel.
> 
> To increase a price of the product, you have to say why the heck you are doing that. AMD should NOT increase prices. That is like lying hard to people. You cannot put the carrot and then take it away. If that was the case, AMD should be penalized aswell.
> 
> making more money on the same product by the basis of "i have to win more money", is legitimate but goes against the support people is giving you. AMD should consider that. Prices can go up? damm yes!!!, but they have to be based on actual manufacturing costs, not profit out of the pocket. Because that's the roll Intel has played over the years, and what is actually destroying them.
> 
> In fact, AMD sold bulldozer and Vishera making the point on effiency rather than performance and even there, intel still won them by far.


Ummm,The reason Intel rushed the originol P4's(socket423) was because AMD released Athlon.The original Athlon was the first desktop processor to reach speeds of one gigahertz (GHz).The Athlon made its debut on June 23, 1999.Pentium 4 is a line of single-core central processing units (CPUs) for desktops, laptops and entry-level servers introduced by Intel on November 20, 2000. Intel claimed that NetBurst would allow clock speeds of up to 10 GHz in future chips; however, severe problems with heat dissipation (especially with the Prescott Pentium 4) limited CPU clock speeds to a much lower 3.8 GHz..In benchmark evaluations, the advantages of the NetBurst microarchitecture were unclear. With carefully optimized application code, the first Pentium 4s outperformed Intel's fastest Pentium III (clocked at 1.13 GHz at the time), as expected. But in legacy applications with many branching or x87 floating-point instructions, the Pentium 4 would merely match or run more slowly than its predecessor. Its main handicap was a shared unidirectional bus. Furthermore, the NetBurst microarchitecture consumed more power and emitted more heat than any previous Intel or AMD microarchitectures.

As a result, the Pentium 4's introduction was met with mixed reviews: Developers disliked the Pentium 4, as it posed a new set of code optimization rules. For example, in mathematical applications, AMD's lower-clocked Athlon (the fastest-clocked model was clocked at 1.2 GHz at the time) easily outperformed the Pentium 4, which would only catch up if software was re-compiled with SSE2 support. Tom Yager of Infoworld magazine called it "the fastest CPU - for programs that fit entirely in cache". Computer-savvy buyers avoided Pentium 4 PCs due to their price premium, questionable benefit, and initial restriction to Rambus RAM.

On November 20, 2000, Intel released the Willamette-based Pentium 4 clocked at 1.4 and 1.5 GHz. Most industry experts regarded the initial release as a stopgap product, introduced before it was truly ready. According to these experts, the Pentium 4 was released because the competing Thunderbird-based AMD Athlon was outperforming the aging Pentium III, and further improvements to the Pentium III were not yet possible.[citation needed] This Pentium 4 was produced using a 180 nm process and initially used Socket 423 (also called socket W, for "Willamette"), with later revisions moving to Socket 478 (socket N, for "Northwood"). These variants were identified by the Intel product codes 80528 and 80531 respectively.

On the test bench, the Willamette was somewhat disappointing to analysts in that not only was it unable to outperform the Athlon and the highest-clocked Pentium IIIs in all testing situations, but it was not superior to the budget segment's AMD Duron.[4] Although introduced at prices of $644 (1.4 GHz) and $819 (1.5 GHz) for 1000 quantities to OEM PC manufacturers[citation needed] (prices for models for the consumer market varied by retailer), it sold at a modest but respectable rate, handicapped somewhat by the requirement for relatively fast yet expensive Rambus Dynamic RAM (RDRAM).July saw 1.6 and 1.8 GHz models and in August 2001, Intel released 1.9 and 2 GHz Pentium 4s. In the same month, they released the 845 chipset that supported much cheaper PC133 SDRAM instead of RDRAM.[5] The fact that SDRAM was so much cheaper caused the Pentium 4's sales to grow considerably.[5] The new chipset allowed the Pentium 4 to quickly replace the Pentium III, becoming the top-selling mainstream processor on the market.
The above is in response to "AMD always behind intel". I myself have been an intel person on @ least 85% of my machines.I've only ever bought 3 new PC's and 2 of them had Intel cpu's.(the third was a notebook for the wife) Still, AMD was first to produce a cpu clocking @ 1.0Ghz or more for production.Athlon outperformed Intel's answer to it for close to a year,and didn't really loose ground untill Intel dropped the propriatary rambus memory crap.They seem to be doing the same thing again with the release of the "i9" cpu's in response to AMD's threadripper. "Up to 16 cores..." 1 cpu in the i9 family so far has 16cores. WOW... 1 whole cpu.







Unless they've added more,they're still playing catch up again just like the P4 did with Athlon.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Ummm,The reason Intel rushed the originol P4's(socket423) was because AMD released Athlon.The original Athlon was the first desktop processor to reach speeds of one gigahertz (GHz).The Athlon made its debut on June 23, 1999.Pentium 4 is a line of single-core central processing units (CPUs) for desktops, laptops and entry-level servers introduced by Intel on November 20, 2000. Intel claimed that NetBurst would allow clock speeds of up to 10 GHz in future chips; however, severe problems with heat dissipation (especially with the Prescott Pentium 4) limited CPU clock speeds to a much lower 3.8 GHz..In benchmark evaluations, the advantages of the NetBurst microarchitecture were unclear. With carefully optimized application code, the first Pentium 4s outperformed Intel's fastest Pentium III (clocked at 1.13 GHz at the time), as expected. But in legacy applications with many branching or x87 floating-point instructions, the Pentium 4 would merely match or run more slowly than its predecessor. Its main handicap was a shared unidirectional bus. Furthermore, the NetBurst microarchitecture consumed more power and emitted more heat than any previous Intel or AMD microarchitectures.
> 
> As a result, the Pentium 4's introduction was met with mixed reviews: Developers disliked the Pentium 4, as it posed a new set of code optimization rules. For example, in mathematical applications, AMD's lower-clocked Athlon (the fastest-clocked model was clocked at 1.2 GHz at the time) easily outperformed the Pentium 4, which would only catch up if software was re-compiled with SSE2 support. Tom Yager of Infoworld magazine called it "the fastest CPU - for programs that fit entirely in cache". Computer-savvy buyers avoided Pentium 4 PCs due to their price premium, questionable benefit, and initial restriction to Rambus RAM.
> 
> On November 20, 2000, Intel released the Willamette-based Pentium 4 clocked at 1.4 and 1.5 GHz. Most industry experts regarded the initial release as a stopgap product, introduced before it was truly ready. According to these experts, the Pentium 4 was released because the competing Thunderbird-based AMD Athlon was outperforming the aging Pentium III, and further improvements to the Pentium III were not yet possible.[citation needed] This Pentium 4 was produced using a 180 nm process and initially used Socket 423 (also called socket W, for "Willamette"), with later revisions moving to Socket 478 (socket N, for "Northwood"). These variants were identified by the Intel product codes 80528 and 80531 respectively.
> 
> On the test bench, the Willamette was somewhat disappointing to analysts in that not only was it unable to outperform the Athlon and the highest-clocked Pentium IIIs in all testing situations, but it was not superior to the budget segment's AMD Duron.[4] Although introduced at prices of $644 (1.4 GHz) and $819 (1.5 GHz) for 1000 quantities to OEM PC manufacturers[citation needed] (prices for models for the consumer market varied by retailer), it sold at a modest but respectable rate, handicapped somewhat by the requirement for relatively fast yet expensive Rambus Dynamic RAM (RDRAM).July saw 1.6 and 1.8 GHz models and in August 2001, Intel released 1.9 and 2 GHz Pentium 4s. In the same month, they released the 845 chipset that supported much cheaper PC133 SDRAM instead of RDRAM.[5] The fact that SDRAM was so much cheaper caused the Pentium 4's sales to grow considerably.[5] The new chipset allowed the Pentium 4 to quickly replace the Pentium III, becoming the top-selling mainstream processor on the market.
> The above is in response to "AMD always behind intel". I myself have been an intel person on @ least 85% of my machines.I've only ever bought 3 new PC's and 2 of them had Intel cpu's.(the third was a notebook for the wife) Still, AMD was first to produce a cpu clocking @ 1.0Ghz or more for production.Athlon outperformed Intel's answer to it for close to a year,and didn't really loose ground untill Intel dropped the propriatary rambus memory crap.They seem to be doing the same thing again with the release of the "i9" cpu's in response to AMD's threadripper. "Up to 16 cores..." 1 cpu in the i9 family so far has 16cores. WOW... 1 whole cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless they've added more,they're still playing catch up again just like the P4 did with Athlon.


sorry but i don't see your point on this copy-paste. let me explain.

As it's written above, the Pentium IV 1,7ghz was the one that took out of the market that Athlon with core thunderbird. before that, Athlon (which appeared later than the first Pentium IV), took the lead, since AMD had had time to enhance their arquitecture. So i don't think you can say "AMD" was better than INtel. You are trying to compare arquitectures ignoring the time between them. Doesn't make sense for me.

AMD has NEVER been able to match Intel's technology at the same time. In fact, it has taken like 4 years for AMD to develop Ryzen since Vishera (appearance in 2012) and AMD launch nothing. So what's your point? That after 4 years of AMD launching nothing and preparing Ryzen, Intel is trying to catch up now competing with a technology that it has been the same for almost 5 years against a brand new one from AMD? well, if intel had used those 4 years of doing nothing, preparing the best cpu ever they could, so that when AMD presented ryzen, they would have a better one on the market at the same time who would be catching up who?? i mean, Intel was so stupid to consider that AMD had nothing to do against them. That's why they are getting brutally recked.

Intel has used almost the same arquitecture with minor changes because they thought AMD could never catch up. They were soooooo stupid. ........ When you now your competitor technology, you have a line to pass. That's why in technology the first that announces something, suffers the possibility that launching something that can be beaten in the following months.

If you launch a product , i can beat you if i have the time to develop another product, taking better specs than yours. Than you´ll beat me , and than i´ll do the same because i use time to develop it. This works like this.

What it's sure, is that Intel nowadays has no option to win AMD, nor in price and performance, and the X299 platform will not be a clear win for intel. So , for the fist time ever, AMD has developped a product that Intel will not be able to match up and compete not only now but even having time to do so in the close future. So now , you can say Intel cannot catch up developping technology AT THE SAME TIME as AMD.

AMD has a product that intel cannot match up, even launching it to compete with it. but this is the first time. Because almost all other times, AMD had time to develop new technology having the references of intel's products performance.


----------



## vinichs1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> That board sucks.
> It probably isn't stable enough for "AUTO" 1333MHz FSB.
> You could try BSEL mod to 1066MHz and go from there... but first lock RAM speed to lowest possible value (on old CPU).


Thank you so much, it worked.


----------



## schuck6566

Dude,the P4 was released AFTER the SECOND generation athlon." The second generation Athlon, the Thunderbird, debuted on June 5, 2000. This version of the Athlon shipped in a more traditional pin-grid array (PGA) format that plugged into a socket ("Socket A") on the motherboard (it also shipped in the slot A package). It was sold at speeds ranging from 600 MHz to 1.4 GHz.Pentium 4 is a line of single-core central processing units (CPUs) for desktops, laptops and entry-level servers introduced by Intel on November 20, 2000.On November 20, 2000, Intel released the Willamette-based Pentium 4 clocked at 1.4 and 1.5 GHz. " It wasn't untill April of 2001 that they released the 1.7Ghz P4 that was able to beat the athlon hands down. So, from 1999 to 2001, Intel was playing catchup. That was what I was saying.As for "NEVER been able to match intel" What about the athlon against the p3??? Oh, wait, maybe that doesn't count in your opinion? AS for AMD taking 4 years for ryzen, Care to guess how long Intel took on the p4?(Hint: same amount as ryzen...) LOL My only point was that both companies have been guilty of tossing chips out to try to "catch-up" to the competion.The reason I say "from 1999 to 2001" = "The original Athlon was the first desktop processor to reach speeds of one gigahertz (GHz).The Athlon made its debut on June 23, 1999."


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Dude,the P4 was released AFTER the SECOND generation athlon." The second generation Athlon, the Thunderbird, debuted on June 5, 2000. This version of the Athlon shipped in a more traditional pin-grid array (PGA) format that plugged into a socket ("Socket A") on the motherboard (it also shipped in the slot A package). It was sold at speeds ranging from 600 MHz to 1.4 GHz.Pentium 4 is a line of single-core central processing units (CPUs) for desktops, laptops and entry-level servers introduced by Intel on November 20, 2000.On November 20, 2000, Intel released the Willamette-based Pentium 4 clocked at 1.4 and 1.5 GHz. " It wasn't untill April of 2001 that they released the 1.7Ghz P4 that was able to beat the athlon hands down. So, from 1999 to 2001, Intel was playing catchup. That was what I was saying.As for "NEVER been able to match intel" What about the athlon against the p3??? Oh, wait, maybe that doesn't count in your opinion? AS for AMD taking 4 years for ryzen, Care to guess how long Intel took on the p4?(Hint: same amount as ryzen...) LOL My only point was that both companies have been guilty of tossing chips out to try to "catch-up" to the competion.The reason I say "from 1999 to 2001" = "The original Athlon was the first desktop processor to reach speeds of one gigahertz (GHz).The Athlon made its debut on June 23, 1999."


From pentium III february 1999 to Pentium IV november 2000, that is no way as long as four years from AMD to develop Ryzen. you failed the hint, xDDD. Moreover, from 1999 to 2000 it was Katmai version, coppermine version, Tualatin version, and Pentiums III Xeon. so they were not developing Pentiums IV for four years, since they were putting efforts on those PIII revisions.

Intel Pentium III was launch in 17 may 1999. Athlon core Classic 21st august 1999. Yes, almost the same. The difference between the first Athlon core Classic and the first Pentium IV was very little, but i do aggree there AMD won the match creating a product and launching it at the same time of intel (still 1 finger out of 5 of a hand as i said).
The first Pentium IV was launched 20 november 2000.

5 June 2000 Athlon goes to core thunderbird (from slot to socket and L2 On die) also winning those older pentium III and the very first pentiums IV. In April 2001, Intel released 1,7ghz Pentium IV,. After that, even the flaship Athlon XP 3000+ could not compete with 3.06ghz P4 (stock). Not even overclocking the core from 2166 to 2500mhz. That pentium IV, northwood core, was a beast at overclocking. the 2,4ghz could do 3.363 mhz at stock voltage (which was brutally insane).

the bonus for you is that AMD was the first company to introduce x64 arquitecture in the Athlon 64 though that did not show up in benchmarks (no software took support at the first time). After that, with the introduction of Core duos and core 2 duo, Intel took the lead and didn't leave it till the launch of Ryzen.
Nearly a decade of AMD not being able to win INtel not even having the time of developping their products (which implies intel was better in any way).

i think that, with this said, i can say that from the launch of the first Intel pentium MMX back in 1993 till nowadays, only 1 time, and only for two single years, AMD was leading the worlds best cpu of the moment. with one hand i can count that situation (i said one hand, so 4 fingers left, xDDDD).

It has been a really nice conversation, i've learned a lot of things that i did not know. i recomend you reading this , it's very interesting http://www.pcgamer.com/a-brief-history-of-cpus-31-awesome-years-of-x86/7/


----------



## agentx007

To me, AMD had at least two big performance wins over Intel :
Athlon XP vs. late Pentium IIIs/early Pentium 4s (up to 3,06GHz Northwood)
And then with Athlon64 (x2) vs. any Pentium 4 (D), up to premiere of Conroe in H2 '06
Hyper Threaded Pentium Ds are ultimatly better overall because of multithreading we get today in software and kinda low-ish max. frequency of K8 architecture. Still, there are only 3 Hyper Threaded Pentium Ds out there, and one of them sucks regadless of OC.
Quote:


> Moreover, from 1999 to 2000 it was Katmai version, coppermine version, Tualatin version, and Pentiums III Xeon. so they were not developing Pentiums IV for four years, since they were putting efforts on those PIII revisions.


I think you missed something... Intel can afford to do two/three independent architectures at the same time (example from period 2003/2004 : Pentium 4, Pentium M, Itanium).
They have more than one processor design team


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> To me, AMD had at least two big performance wins over Intel :
> Athlon XP vs. late Pentium IIIs/early Pentium 4s (up to 3,06GHz Northwood)
> And then with Athlon64 (x2) vs. any Pentium 4 (D).
> Hyper Threaded Pentium Ds are ultimatly better overall because of multithreading we get today in software and kinda low-ish max. frequency of K8 architecture. Still there are only 3 Hyper Threaded Pentium Ds out there, and one of them sucks regadless of OC.
> I think you missed something... Intel can afford to do two/three independent architectures at the same time (example from period 2003/2004 : Pentium 4, Pentium M, Itanium).
> They have more than one processor design team


mmm...i've found no evidence than any athlon XP was better than intel Pentium IV at any speed above 1,7ghz . Even the best Ahtlon core barton at 2,4ghz effective (3200+ branding) could not do anything against those Pentium IV 3.200mhz northwood core. And as that is shown in almost every page i've seen. like this one

http://www.hardwarezone.com/articles/view.php?id=845&cid=2&pg=26

as for the Athlon64 vs Pentium D , for what i've seen i do aggree. that Athlon64 5000+ was a beast , crushing the top of the line Pentium D 960 , and , as you said, almost any pentium D across the board for segment comparision.

So that's another finger out of that hand. 2 fingers cut for me, xDD

this conversation is actually OFF topic , but it's really interesting.

as for the "more than one team", considering Pentium II was launched 7 may 1997, and that had at least that Pentium II, Pentium II pro and Pentium II xeon, and that by that time, they should have been also doing Pentium III another team, launching in February 1999, that would mean that either they stopped developping Pentium II before Pentium III launch to use that team to develop Pentium IV, or that simple they had 3 teams. Any way, from may 1997 to november 2000 , that is less than 3 years. and AMD used at least 4 to develop Ryzen, so still, my argument survives, xD


----------



## agentx007

All Willamette Pentium 4s are bad, and those go up to 2GHz (180nm, 256kB cache and RIMM memory to top it off in pga 423...).
Northwood fixed most of that (pga 478/130nm), but to me, 3,06GHz model (first HT enabled CPU) marks the end of Athlon XP.
Kinks of first NW revision were fixed and as you mentioned, Athlon XP couldn't scale beyond 3200+ model.
3,06GHz was introduced in late 2002.


----------



## bp10431

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musselmanb*
> 
> Does your Xeon E5430 work the on the 745? I have an Optiplex 745 and Xeon E5420 hoping it can work. Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyJack456TX*
> 
> No it does not. the chipset is an earlier p965 which *will not run 45nm processors only 65nm*. The E5120 is 65nm 4mb cache dual core.


Hello to the community! I have a question regarding the Q965 Intel Chipset of Dell Optiplex 745 SFF (max board FSB at 1066). Would be possible to fit a xeon processor with 1333 FSB like L5335? Any modded bios will help?

Thank you!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bp10431*
> 
> Hello to the community! I have a question regarding the Q965 Intel Chipset of Dell Optiplex 745 SFF (max board FSB at 1066). Would be possible to fit a xeon processor with 1333 FSB like L5335? Any modded bios will help?
> 
> Thank you!


If it did load, it would run slower than stock speed because of the FSB limit. Instaed of the 2.0Ghz that you'd get from the 6 x 333,you'd have just under 1.6Ghz from the 6 x 266 you'd have with the 1066 fsb. Edit: Maybe a c2q Q6600? (quad core,2.4Ghz,1066Mhz,65nm cpu)


----------



## ried16

does anybody have the moded bios for ga-ep45-ud3p rev 1.6? ive tried the one from the genius site and the one from the first page of this thread and when i try to flash it says bios id check error. ok i figured out the problem. those bios are for rev 1.0 and one other revison which use bios file f10. my board rev 1.6 uses bioses with letter names. i need either version FFb or FD. FFb is a beta version. nevermind i found out.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> does anybody have the moded bios for ga-ep45-ud3p rev 1.6? ive tried the one from the genius site and the one from the first page of this thread and when i try to flash it says bios id check error. ok i figured out the problem. those bios are for rev 1.0 and one other revison which use bios file f10. my board rev 1.6 uses bioses with letter names. i need either version FFb or FD. FFb is a beta version. nevermind i found out.


Schuck6566 is the boss here with moded bios. I cannot help you because i have no clue of how it should be done


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> Schuck6566 is the boss here with moded bios. I cannot help you because i have no clue of how it should be done


i found the thread with the list of boards and there modded bios. we need a sticky note at the beginning of this thread to that thread.


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> i found the thread with the list of boards and there modded bios. we need a sticky note at the beginning of this thread to that thread.


So paste the link to that thread here, so that many people who read us can access that thread.


----------



## schuck6566

hardly a boss, just paying back some of the help and instruction I was given along the way. link to the thread = http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios (I try not to spam it cause now searching "xeon microcodes added to socket 775 bios" turns it up as a top result.







(kinda proud THAT worked so well) screenshots of yahoo & Google searches.


----------



## Piskeante

nice!


----------



## Zioux

Hello.
I really need some help solving this problem...

Setup:
ASUS STRIKER II EXTREME @ BIOS 1402 with microcodes
Intel Xeon X5450
4x2GB DDR3 1333MHz

___________________________________________
It runs fine with following BIOS settings: @ 3.0GHz
Multiplier 8 (x5450 is standard 9)
FSB 1500
DDR 1333

Voltages ALL AUTO
Loadline Calibration DISABLED

SPREAD SPECTRUM ALL DISABLED

ALL C STATES DISABLED
___________________________________________

It will crash when i set BIOS settings like this: 3.0GHz
Multiplier 9
FSB 1333
DDR 1333

Voltages ALL AUTO
Loadline Calibration DISABLED

SPREAD SPECTRUM ALL DISABLED

ALL C STATES DISABLED
___________________________________________

Does a higher multiplier require more Vcore or what is the problem? :-/


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zioux*
> 
> Hello.
> I really need some help solving this problem...
> 
> Setup:
> ASUS STRIKER II EXTREME @ BIOS 1402 with microcodes
> Intel Xeon X5450
> 4x2GB DDR3 1333MHz
> 
> ___________________________________________
> It runs fine with following BIOS settings: @ 3.0GHz
> Multiplier 8 (x5450 is standard 9)
> FSB 1500
> DDR 1333
> 
> Voltages ALL AUTO
> Loadline Calibration DISABLED
> 
> SPREAD SPECTRUM ALL DISABLED
> 
> ALL C STATES DISABLED
> ___________________________________________
> 
> It will crash when i set BIOS settings like this: 3.0GHz
> Multiplier 9
> FSB 1333
> DDR 1333
> 
> Voltages ALL AUTO
> Loadline Calibration DISABLED
> 
> SPREAD SPECTRUM ALL DISABLED
> 
> ALL C STATES DISABLED
> ___________________________________________
> 
> Does a higher multiplier require more Vcore or what is the problem? :-/


A friend might be able to help ya better, he more familar with the nvidia chipset boards.







See his thread here ---> http://www.overclock.net/t/1547699/790i-ultra-nvidia-chipset-still-rockin-in-2015-2016-2017-will-it-ever-die/420#


----------



## Zioux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> A friend might be able to help ya better, he more familar with the nvidia chipset boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See his thread here ---> http://www.overclock.net/t/1547699/790i-ultra-nvidia-chipset-still-rockin-in-2015-2016-2017-will-it-ever-die/420#


Thank u Schuck6566!
Very nice thread he got there 
- I will text him and see if he can solve my problem


----------



## Mark-o

What is a safe temp for x5460? I got it to clock to 4.0 but during prime one of my cores spiked to 92c so I rolled back the clock and vcore to keep it around 65-70c.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark-o*
> 
> What is a safe temp for x5460? I got it to clock to 4.0 but during prime one of my cores spiked to 92c so I rolled back the clock and vcore to keep it around 65-70c.


The tjmax for the xeons we're mostly using here (including the x5460) is 85degrees cel. Is the program your using for temps using the proper tjmax setting? (most will default @ 100c) For example Coretemp needs to have the settings changed so the core temps are OFFSET -15 degrees.
Post #8 in this thread contains the 2008 list of Tjunction Max for every processor in the Core 2 line, both 45nm and 65nm, as well as Xeon server CPUs. --->http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios So,ck your temp program first.


----------



## ried16

removing the pretender:



installing the cadilac:



but not before the part that makes my @#$%&*! tighten up everytime even after doing 20 plus:


----------



## schuck6566

lol, does anyone know if the tape/bsel mod will work on a socket 771 xeon being used in a socket 775 mobo? (inquiring minds want to know...) Also, will the tape/bsel mod work on say 2 x X5470's on a dual cpu server board? (giving 8 cores @ 4.0)


----------



## agentx007

Hard to tell, I recommend checking specs of LGA 771 series CPU to see if BSEL pins are in the same place (and have same result table).
Also, I hope your server board supports 1600MHz by default.

Can they do [email protected] Vcore ?
If not, VID mod may be required to get them stable.


----------



## Solarfox

Hello

I have X5460 so should i buy buy Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS4 or Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R one with dual lan. Which one is better for Xeon-s OC and ready for 450+ or 500 FSB? Need to be that UD3 for better OC? I plan to buy X5470 soon... Or should i get some GA-P45T-xxx with DDR3 memory?
I Got 4x 1 GB Kingston 1066 RAM


----------



## Allan7l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piskeante*
> 
> Excuse for my comment, but holly ****, South America is getting worse and worse everyday due to bad political decisions.
> 
> Anyway, i don't think customs will stop a declared 30€ cpu (that will be sent as present almost sure), and a 50€ paquet. Anyway.....it's up to you. I don't know how greedy are Brazilian customs, but i would say that if they stop a 30€ cost packet they are ****-ing all of you.


The thing is ugly here, they discount in the population the bad administration of them


----------



## superchad

If anyone is interested, I am selling a P5K Pro with a Xeon X5460 and 2GB Corsair XMS2

https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/sop/6244771664.html


----------



## becks

Interesting read trough this whole tread...
Would a X3380 work on a P5E Deluxe than ?!


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> Interesting read trough this whole tread...
> Would a X3380 work on a P5E Deluxe than ?!


Yes. But they are priced like Extreme stuff (if available at all)


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Yes. But they are priced like Extreme stuff (if available at all)


Found couple here in the UK for around 200 pounds..with warranty (from company, not private)..I am more concerned about the OC headroom as I am more interested in benching than day to day usage.


----------



## tompringle

can anyone help with a modified BIOS for GA-G41MT-S2PT (rev. 1.1) to support xeon please? struggling to update the bios from the gigabyte website:

https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-G41MT-S2PT-rev-11#support-dl

thanks if anyone can mod please !


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompringle*
> 
> can anyone help with a modified BIOS for GA-G41MT-S2PT (rev. 1.1) to support xeon please? struggling to update the bios from the gigabyte website:
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-G41MT-S2PT-rev-11#support-dl
> 
> thanks if anyone can mod please !


Here ya go, as with all bios mods I do,I make NO promise and am NOT responsible for damage.









ga-g41mt-s2pt_v1.1_famodifiedwithsocket771775xeonmicr.zip 744k .zip file


----------



## tompringle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Here ya go, as with all bios mods I do,I make NO promise and am NOT responsible for damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ga-g41mt-s2pt_v1.1_famodifiedwithsocket771775xeonmicr.zip 744k .zip file


Thanks, I'll give it a try,does this still have the microcode for a p4 d 930 on it? Just incase I have a problem with the xeon?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompringle*
> 
> Thanks, I'll give it a try,does this still have the microcode for a p4 d 930 on it? Just incase I have a problem with the xeon?


If the code was in it to begin with, then yes. All I did was ADD the xeon codes and update the c2d/c2q socket 775 codes.No code that wasn't updated was removed.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompringle*
> 
> Thanks, I'll give it a try,does this still have the microcode for a p4 d 930 on it? Just incase I have a problem with the xeon?


Let us know how it works for ya,and feel free to post a screen shot of the new set-up.


----------



## ried16

anybody ever heard of this board: ASUS P5G41T-M SI? i can find info on it from non asus websites but can't find any asus links. it has 4 memory slots compared to 2 on all the p5g41t-m boards on the asus site
.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> anybody ever heard of this board: ASUS P5G41T-M SI? i can find info on it from non asus websites but can't find any asus links. it has 4 memory slots compared to 2 on all the p5g41t-m boards on the asus site
> .


Same deal, no link from asus site, BUT... did find ya an asus manual.







https://www.manualslib.com/manual/437486/Asus-P5g41t-M-Si.html#manual


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Same deal, no link from asus site, BUT... did find ya an asus manual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.manualslib.com/manual/437486/Asus-P5g41t-M-Si.html#manual


thanks. is there a way to identify the bios to see if it matches one of the other p5g41t-m models? or am i best off to just post the bios thats on it here to be modded?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-P5G41T-M-SI-motherboard/152300686082?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

heres a link to the ebay listing.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> thanks. is there a way to identify the bios to see if it matches one of the other p5g41t-m models? or am i best off to just post the bios thats on it here to be modded?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-P5G41T-M-SI-motherboard/152300686082?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> heres a link to the ebay listing.


From what I can find, 0606 is the last bios ver released for that board. There's 1 @ bios-mods already modified with the slic2.1 added and socket 775 & 771 microcodes added/updated that might interest you. here's the link I found. https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-ASUS-P5G41T-M-SI-SLIC-2-1?pid=128612#pid128612 Here's where I found the listed bios vers. https://us.driverscollection.com/?H=P5G41T-M%20SI&By=ASUS


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> From what I can find, 0606 is the last bios ver released for that board. There's 1 @ bios-mods already modified with the slic2.1 added and socket 775 & 771 microcodes added/updated that might interest you. here's the link I found. https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-ASUS-P5G41T-M-SI-SLIC-2-1?pid=128612#pid128612 Here's where I found the listed bios vers. https://us.driverscollection.com/?H=P5G41T-M%20SI&By=ASUS


wow. i couldn't find any of that stuff. thanks a lot. now i just gotta wait for it to get here.


----------



## TheRohk

Hi. Someone knows the MSI p6gnm-l ver1.0?

Chipset is called NVIDIA® MCP73V on MSI homepage but i´m not able to find enough info abou it.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRohk*
> 
> Hi. Someone knows the MSI p6gnm-l ver1.0?
> 
> Chipset is called NVIDIA® MCP73V on MSI homepage but i´m not able to find enough info abou it.


http://www.nvidia.com/content/nforce700i/da-04084-001_v02_cpu.pdf


----------



## tompringle

thanks schuck6566 for the help on the gigabyte board, I modded the cpu rather than the socket. All working great


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompringle*
> 
> thanks schuck6566 for the help on the gigabyte board, I modded the cpu rather than the socket. All working great


Sweet! glad it worked for ya,& nice job on the cpu!


----------



## ried16

anybody have modded bios f10 for Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L rev 1.1?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> anybody have modded bios f10 for Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L rev 1.1?


Socket 771 and 775 microcodes added/updated. G31MES2L.F10 Modded for xeon support. Socket 771 & 775 microcodes added/updated.

G31MES2L.F10Moddedxeonsupport.zip 407k .zip file
 Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L rev 1.1 bios F10 modified with socket 771 & 775 microcodes added/updated for xeon support.No change to P4 based cpu support.(no P4 based codes added/updated)


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> anybody have modded bios f10 for Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L rev 1.1?


thanks again. this should make a nice home for my L5420.


----------



## javih

Hi guys, what motherboard (cheap) u recommend to my Xeon x5460 (oc 4ghz)? I will put 8gb ram dual channel. I am lost, it's my first time building a pc, sry.


----------



## chemie

Pros/Cons of modding the MB socket (knife) vs the CPU (dremel)?
I am worried about bent pins (been there, done that, don't want to do it again).
Any downside to a careful dremel of CPU to notch?


----------



## rockit00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemie*
> 
> Pros/Cons of modding the MB socket (knife) vs the CPU (dremel)?
> I am worried about bent pins (been there, done that, don't want to do it again).
> Any downside to a careful dremel of CPU to notch?


I used a sharp new single edge razor blade for my mod. Steady hand and caution while using a dremel is recommended.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemie*
> 
> Pros/Cons of modding the MB socket (knife) vs the CPU (dremel)?
> I am worried about bent pins (been there, done that, don't want to do it again).
> Any downside to a careful dremel of CPU to notch?


just make sure you don't cut too far in.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemie*
> 
> Pros/Cons of modding the MB socket (knife) vs the CPU (dremel)?
> I am worried about bent pins (been there, done that, don't want to do it again).
> Any downside to a careful dremel of CPU to notch?


i like the skinny exacto knife and a windproof lighter or grill lighter or flame source of your choice. if you get it good and hot it will cut thru much easier with less force required.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javih*
> 
> Hi guys, what motherboard (cheap) u recommend to my Xeon x5460 (oc 4ghz)? I will put 8gb ram dual channel. I am lost, it's my first time building a pc, sry.


sorry for the delayed reply, the x5460 is a 120w cpu so if your gonna be overclocking i would recommend a P45 chipset board with heatsinks on the mosfets and loadline calibration setting in bios. the P35 chipset boards are ok but it's hard to find them with mosfet heatsinks and most of them don't have loadline calibration. i have some P35 chipset boards with xeons but i put some enzotech MOS-C1 heatsinks on the mosfets and have a fan blowing across them. they don't have loadline calibration either so i have to set the vcore a fair amount higher than what i need becuase the vdroop is so bad. i used hwinfo64 to monitor my vcore when i set the P35 boards up so i could see what the actual vcore was.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javih*
> 
> Hi guys, what motherboard (cheap) u recommend to my Xeon x5460 (oc 4ghz)? I will put 8gb ram dual channel. I am lost, it's my first time building a pc, sry.


Asus P5Q Pro, P5Q Pro Turbo, P5Q-E

Gigabyte P45 UD3P/UD3R/UD3L

http://www.overclock.net/t/415077/gigabyte-ep45-ud3-series-owners-guide/21180#post_26271705

http://www.overclock.net/t/773046/official-asus-p5q-pro-turbo-pro-turbo-owners-club-all-asus-p45-mobo-owners-welcome/6330#post_25336448

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Droidriven

..


----------



## HMBR

not 100% on topic but kinda, I'm playing around with a p5v-vm ultra it's a board that only supports up to 65nm C2Ds fsb 266, bios is AMI so checking/adding microcodes seems super easy (MMtool), it's currently running an e2140, newest microcode is for 06fb from 2007 so that's only 65nm OK; I suppose I could add some sort of lga 771 65nm DC microcode to it and it would work, maybe.
now my interest shifts towards 45nm, on geekbench I found someone with the same board and bios version running an e7200, which doesn't have the microcode on my end at least, performance looks OK
https://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/1966162
so maybe he added the microcode, or it simply works without it?

it got me thinking, if that thing (e7200) can run, maybe I could add the 45nm dual core microcodes, including for 771 and it will potentially work, as long as the FSB is 266 (so it might require bsel mod for that if I get a 333 CPU).... right? it would be fun to get a fast CPU running on this thing, it was running a Pentium 4 until a few days ago...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HMBR*
> 
> not 100% on topic but kinda, I'm playing around with a p5v-vm ultra it's a board that only supports up to 65nm C2Ds fsb 266, bios is AMI so checking/adding microcodes seems super easy (MMtool), it's currently running an e2140, newest microcode is for 06fb from 2007 so that's only 65nm OK; I suppose I could add some sort of lga 771 65nm DC microcode to it and it would work, maybe.
> now my interest shifts towards 45nm, on geekbench I found someone with the same board and bios version running an e7200, which doesn't have the microcode on my end at least, performance looks OK
> https://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/1966162
> so maybe he added the microcode, or it simply works without it?
> 
> it got me thinking, if that thing (e7200) can run, maybe I could add the 45nm dual core microcodes, including for 771 and it will potentially work, as long as the FSB is 266 (so it might require bsel mod for that if I get a 333 CPU).... right? it would be fun to get a fast CPU running on this thing, it was running a Pentium 4 until a few days ago...


Try it! I had an OEM board that "only" supported 65nm C2D...now it certainly didn't allow me to run a quad, but with a microcode update that one of the main dudes in this thread did for me, I was able to use 45nm C2D...which, meh, right? Well, I chose an E5700 or something, and BSEL modded it to run the 1066 (Max FSB the board supports), and came out with a 4GHz 45nm C2D on an OEM board that doesn't "allow" 45nm or overclocking. My bet is it works if you pick the right CPU (1066 or less 45nm DUAL core). Good luck! Also...I built that entire PC for $5...got the PC from the "trash", and paid $5 for the E5700 lol


----------



## ried16

i have a e7200 that overclocks like a beast you can have if you havent allready got one. it does 4009 with 1.4625v


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> i have a e7200 that overclocks like a beast you can have if you havent allready got one. it does 4009 with 1.4625v


That E5700 I had did 4GHz with nearly stock voltage...on an OEM motherboard...just saying...


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HMBR*
> 
> not 100% on topic but kinda, I'm playing around with a p5v-vm ultra it's a board that only supports up to 65nm C2Ds fsb 266, bios is AMI so checking/adding microcodes seems super easy (MMtool), it's currently running an e2140, newest microcode is for 06fb from 2007 so that's only 65nm OK; I suppose I could add some sort of lga 771 65nm DC microcode to it and it would work, maybe.
> now my interest shifts towards 45nm, on geekbench I found someone with the same board and bios version running an e7200, which doesn't have the microcode on my end at least, performance looks OK
> https://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/1966162
> so maybe he added the microcode, or it simply works without it?
> 
> it got me thinking, if that thing (e7200) can run, maybe I could add the 45nm dual core microcodes, including for 771 and it will potentially work, as long as the FSB is 266 (so it might require bsel mod for that if I get a 333 CPU).... right? it would be fun to get a fast CPU running on this thing, it was running a Pentium 4 until a few days ago...


Umm, Did you look @ the support page for the board? https://www.asus.com/supportonly/P5V-VM%20Ultra/HelpDesk_CPU/ here's some of the listed cpu's supported, not including the celeron's and P4's.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Umm, Did you look @ the support page for the board? https://www.asus.com/supportonly/P5V-VM%20Ultra/HelpDesk_CPU/ here's some of the listed cpu's supported, not including the celeron's and P4's.


Those are same CPU list as the board I got 45nm CPU to run on, Schuck.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Those are same CPU list as the board I got 45nm CPU to run on, Schuck.


lol,my bad,I was thinking the 45nm C2D started with the 6xxx series.







I should have doubled ck'd first.


----------



## HMBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Try it! I had an OEM board that "only" supported 65nm C2D...now it certainly didn't allow me to run a quad, but with a microcode update that one of the main dudes in this thread did for me, I was able to use 45nm C2D...which, meh, right? Well, I chose an E5700 or something, and BSEL modded it to run the 1066 (Max FSB the board supports), and came out with a 4GHz 45nm C2D on an OEM board that doesn't "allow" 45nm or overclocking. My bet is it works if you pick the right CPU (1066 or less 45nm DUAL core). Good luck! Also...I built that entire PC for $5...got the PC from the "trash", and paid $5 for the E5700 lol


nice! this gives me some more motivation to give it a go, it would be really nice to turn this PC, a former Pentium 4 into something usable with a 3ghz+ c2d.
I think I can borrow an e7300 to test it before buying another CPU, I was considering the e5800 or another pentium thinking about OC, or if I was to run stock the e7600 looks attractive, the dual core Xeons all have low multiplier it seems so their clock would be to low when running at fsb266.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> i have a e7200 that overclocks like a beast you can have if you havent allready got one. it does 4009 with 1.4625v


problem is that the MB doesn't offer any voltage or FSB options (I looked with AMIBCP for hidden options, but nothing there), so it would not be possible to OC the e7200 since it already runs at the max FSB possible (266), it is possible to OC a FSB200 CPU to 266 via bsel mod I think, but since I can't overvolt I need some luck or to plan carefully which CPU to get, for example I was looking into getting the e5800, but since the default multiplier is to high (16x200) it's unlikely that it would be stable with FSB266 and stock volts, BUT the mobo offers a multiplier option, which could solve this, but I would still get instability if the bios booted with the default multiplier for some reason. one "good" thing is that the mobo seems to overvolt the CPUs by default, the e2140 seems to have a 1.325v default voltage but it runs around 1.36 under load (if I can trust CPUz) which is pretty ridiculous for a 1.6GHz Conroe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Umm, Did you look @ the support page for the board? https://www.asus.com/supportonly/P5V-VM%20Ultra/HelpDesk_CPU/ here's some of the listed cpu's supported, not including the celeron's and P4's.


yes I looked into that, as I said checking the bios on mmtol I didn't manage to find any 45nm C2D microcode, only 65nm max, as expected from the list

at the same time the geekbench link I posted shows someone using an e7200 (45nm) on the same motherboard and bios, so I have to guess that person also modded the microcode or something


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HMBR*
> 
> nice! this gives me some more motivation to give it a go, it would be really nice to turn this PC, a former Pentium 4 into something usable with a 3ghz+ c2d.
> I think I can borrow an e7300 to test it before buying another CPU, I was considering the e5800 or another pentium thinking about OC, or if I was to run stock the e7600 looks attractive, the dual core Xeons all have low multiplier it seems so their clock would be to low when running at fsb266.
> problem is that the MB doesn't offer any voltage or FSB options (I looked with AMIBCP for hidden options, but nothing there), so it would not be possible to OC the e7200 since it already runs at the max FSB possible (266), it is possible to OC a FSB200 CPU to 266 via bsel mod I think, but since I can't overvolt I need some luck or to plan carefully which CPU to get, for example I was looking into getting the e5800, but since the default multiplier is to high (16x200) it's unlikely that it would be stable with FSB266 and stock volts, BUT the mobo offers a multiplier option, which could solve this, but I would still get instability if the bios booted with the default multiplier for some reason. one "good" thing is that the mobo seems to overvolt the CPUs by default, the e2140 seems to have a 1.325v default voltage but it runs around 1.36 under load (if I can trust CPUz) which is pretty ridiculous for a 1.6GHz Conroe.
> yes I looked into that, as I said checking the bios on mmtol I didn't manage to find any 45nm C2D microcode, only 65nm max, as expected from the list
> 
> at the same time the geekbench link I posted shows someone using an e7200 (45nm) on the same motherboard and bios, so I have to guess that person also modded the microcode or something


Choose E5400 if you are worried about BSEL mod...I promise anything but the most severely abused E5400 will do 266x13.5=3.6GHz on stock volts with the BSEL mod...BUT...there is also a VIN mod to change voltage as well to go with the BSEL mod...though it's a bit trickier due to where the pads on the CPU are located...


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> BUT...there is also a VIN mod to change voltage as well to go with the BSEL mod...though it's a bit trickier due to where the pads on the CPU are located...


It's called VID Mod, and the only trick is to figure out where alu-foil pad bridges or insulator tape go








VID voltage to pin value table is your friend.
Can be found in electric specs for given series.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> It's called VID Mod, and the only trick is to figure out where alu-foil pad bridges or insulator tape go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VID voltage to pin value table is your friend.
> Can be found in electric specs for given series.


I knew this stuff, but have been away from the scene for various reason and was just going by memory...and I am still going to say BSEL mod is easy, voltage mod isn't as easy...due to location of the pads on the CPU, like I had said already...and also due to being more complex than typically covering a pad with tape or bridging them with foil / conductive ink...anyway...the info is all on Google...I was only trying to point in the right direction...and most of my post stands...but thanks for the VID not VIN correction at least


----------



## HMBR

yes BSEL mod is not so bad, I just used some random tape and aluminium foil from the kitchen and it worked fine for the e2140 from 200 to 266, the VID one looks a lot trickier and I don't know how far I can push this MB, so my plan for now is to keep stock voltage;
I also updated the 65nm microcode and added the 45nm ones, seems to be working fine, the only thing is that this CPU is m0, the one I want is r0.
geekbench with both e2140 BSEL OC and the stock e7300 on the MB: https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/compare/3767851?baseline=3786466 (not sure why memory is higher with the e2140, settings are the same, but it was only a single run anyway)
also the only option useful on the bios, the multiplier one works fine, I had it set manually to 8x with the e2140 and it booted at 8x with the e7300 until I set it to auto or 10, so I think my best bet is the e5800 + BSEL mod and lowered multiplier until I find stability, I've seen people claiming 4GHz with stock volts, others not so good, regardless I think I can get 3.6GHz it already comfortably beats the fastest stock CPU the MB can take, anyway I could still do the VID mod and try to stay stable at 4.2GHz...


thanks everyone for the replies


----------



## mrgnex

I am trying to achieve 4 GHz on my E5450 but no luck yet.
It's stable at 3.25 GHz/1.25 V. And increasing Vcore more from the Vcore in the pictures makes it crash even earlier.
Stress testing with IBT on Very High for 20 runs.
Temps are in check.

Specs:
Xeon E5450
Gigabyte EP45DS4 with modded BIOS
Some 240 mm CLC
OCZ 8 GB kit (that gold one)

Settings:


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I am trying to achieve 4 GHz on my E5450 but no luck yet.
> It's stable at 3.25 GHz/1.25 V. And increasing Vcore more from the Vcore in the pictures makes it crash even earlier.
> Stress testing with IBT on Very High for 20 runs.
> Temps are in check.
> 
> Specs:
> Xeon E5450
> Gigabyte EP45DS4 with modded BIOS
> Some 240 mm CLC
> OCZ 8 GB kit (that gold one)
> 
> Settings:


I have the p35 chipset, so have some voltage droop, but here's what my basic's look like.

MIT settings = in next pics


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I am trying to achieve 4 GHz on my E5450 but no luck yet.
> It's stable at 3.25 GHz/1.25 V. And increasing Vcore more from the Vcore in the pictures makes it crash even earlier.
> Stress testing with IBT on Very High for 20 runs.
> Temps are in check.
> 
> Specs:
> Xeon E5450
> Gigabyte EP45DS4 with modded BIOS
> Some 240 mm CLC
> OCZ 8 GB kit (that gold one)


MCH with only 1,1V and 8GB of RAM...
Try MCH Core Voltage at 1,25V.

Also, try "Frequency Latch" 266MHz or 333MHz.


----------



## chemie

Upgraded my E8400 to X5460. Everything worked out of the box. Upgraded BIOS anyway.

So now I am trying to OC.

System:
Asus P5Q SE Plus
DDR PC2-6400 (5 timings) @1.8V
I have an ASUS heat pipe cooler

I moved FSB to 400, tried 1.3V and then 1.35V on CPU voltage, and had LLC enabled. I left memory to auto.

I could boot to Windows but crashed shortly after without doing much beyond loading CPUZ and RealTempGT.

So, what would be next set of tweaks?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemie*
> 
> Upgraded my E8400 to X5460. Everything worked out of the box. Upgraded BIOS anyway.
> 
> So now I am trying to OC.
> 
> System:
> Asus P5Q SE Plus
> DDR PC2-6400 (5 timings) @1.8V
> I have an ASUS heat pipe cooler
> 
> I moved FSB to 400, tried 1.3V and then 1.35V on CPU voltage, and had LLC enabled. I left memory to auto.
> 
> I could boot to Windows but crashed shortly after without doing much beyond loading CPUZ and RealTempGT.
> 
> So, what would be next set of tweaks?


On auto, with the FSB @ 400 the ram's gonna be overclocked. You need to set the ram multi @ 2.0 or the boards = so the ram speed comes close to 800. Also if using 4 sticks of ddr2,if the base voltage is 1.8,U may want to up the voltage to 1.9v also up the MCH and FSB voltage's.


----------



## chemie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> On auto, with the FSB @ 400 the ram's gonna be overclocked. You need to set the ram multi @ 2.0 or the boards = so the ram speed comes close to 800. Also if using 4 sticks of ddr2,if the base voltage is 1.8,U may want to up the voltage to 1.9v also up the MCH and FSB voltage's.


Thanks. I should have said I had the RAM at 800, and everything else on the ram was left alone. I do have 4 sticks so will up the V. What do you suggest for MCH and FSB voltages?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Just a tip that may or may not be useful...always set RAM to the lowest divider / lowest speed when trying to find your maximum CPU overclock, get your CPU overclock stable, then work on clocking your RAM back up to stock or overclock / loosen timings. That way one is not causing the other overclock issues...much easier, IMO.


----------



## swaaye

Howdy everyone. I have one of the Dell Vostro 220 boards (G45M03 A03) and am trying to run a Xeon X5470 E0 1067A (SLBBF) on it. It works seemingly fine without a modified BIOS, but once I add in the Xeon microcode I run into that extreme slowdown problem where it won't boot into an OS in less than 10 minutes. I find it so strange that it works well without a microcode...

Anyone have any ideas on this?

I also did some digging through BIOSs around the web and extracted some older 771 microcode from another Foxconn G45 board. I thought perhaps a different revision of microcode might work. But the behavior is the same with that 2008 microcode and the 2010 microcode.

I've tried all sorts of different approaches to adding the microcodes too.
-add just the platform 44 067A file
-replace old platform 11 and add platform 44
-add all 7 45nm 771 codes
-add all 7 45nm 771 codes and delete all other microcodes
-add just platform 11 and 44 067A and delete all others

Behavior is the same in all configurations.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swaaye*
> 
> Howdy everyone. I have one of the Dell Vostro 220 boards (G45M03 A03) and am trying to run a Xeon X5470 E0 1067A (SLBBF) on it. It works seemingly fine without a modified BIOS, but once I add in the Xeon microcode I run into that extreme slowdown problem where it won't boot into an OS in less than 10 minutes. I find it so strange that it works well without a microcode...
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on this?
> 
> I also did some digging through BIOSs around the web and extracted some older 771 microcode from another Foxconn G45 board. I thought perhaps a different revision of microcode might work. But the behavior is the same with that 2008 microcode and the 2010 microcode.
> 
> I've tried all sorts of different approaches to adding the microcodes too.
> -add just the platform 44 067A file
> -replace old platform 11 and add platform 44
> -add all 7 45nm 771 codes
> -add all 7 45nm 771 codes and delete all other microcodes
> -add just platform 11 and 44 067A and delete all others
> 
> Behavior is the same in all configurations.


I went through the same issues with a x5470 and an e5450 on that board. After giving up and throwing a q9550 in there,I ran across a thread mentioning that speedstep was 1 issue. I never bothered re-trying the mod,but here's a link to the thread I mentioned. https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/555957-guide-lga-771-mod-for-dell-vostro-220s/ Let us know if it helps.


----------



## swaaye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I went through the same issues with a x5470 and an e5450 on that board. After giving up and throwing a q9550 in there,I ran across a thread mentioning that speedstep was 1 issue. I never bothered re-trying the mod,but here's a link to the thread I mentioned. https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/555957-guide-lga-771-mod-for-dell-vostro-220s/ Let us know if it helps.


Oh yeah I tried that Speedstep suggestion too. It didn't seem to affect anything.

I am going to just stick to the E8600 instead with the board. I've tried every sort of BIOS programming approach and microcode combination I can think of. I also thought maybe Windows needed a reinstall, but it won't successfully boot Windows setup either.


----------



## mouacyk

Finally have my X5470 running stable at 4.25GHz. It finished 1 of 3 chromium compiles now, each taking 3.5 hours and chugging through the 2nd.

CPU PLL: 1.57v
VTT: 1.24v
VCore: 1.4v, 1.36v on load
LLC: Enabled
VID: 1.275v (pretty sucky for a X5470, seen some low ones like 1.23v)

So from 4.0GHz at 1.275v (1.248v on load), this translates to a 0.112v increase for 250MHz or 0.0448v for each 100MHz.


----------



## ried16

ir's been a while since i had this problem and i cant remember how i fixed it. i'm overclocking a x3323 and i have a stable overclock as far as stress testing goes but if i try to wake up from sleep it locks up, and when i restart my overclock settings fail to load or if i go into bios in the mb intelligent tweaker i get the overclock failed message. how do i fix this? it only happens on certain processors when i drop the vcore below a ceratin point. it seems theres another voltage i had to tweek a little bit but i cant remember what it was.


----------



## mouacyk

I believe it's the CPU PLL voltage that allows booting at certain FSB clocks. Increase as FSB increases.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I believe it's the CPU PLL voltage that allows booting at certain FSB clocks. Increase as FSB increases.


ok i'll give that a try. i've found my max clock at 480fsb. at 1.25 vcore everything is fine. i can go into bios and set it for as low as 1.23125 and run prime for 24 hours but as soon as i try to reboot it hangs for a sec then boots at stock speed.


----------



## Vencelides

Hello. I do not know much English so I'm sorry.Iam from Czech Republic

My problem is,
I have this motherboard and CPU and Bios reports incompatibility and after flesh the final bios 1203 from the manufacturer Asus.

The CPU now goes to the right frequency 2,83 (before cca 2,6) but she picked up temperature CPU - before - 30 ° now - 50°

It doesn't much matter i have good cooling and i have my OC is 4 GHZ,temperature at rest is 45° and 4 core 32°-36°

The main problem is that I do not want to take RAM Kingston 2x4GB DDR3 1600Mhz (DDR2 ok But I do not give of corse it up when I test DDR3) Mainboard support 1333Mhz RAM max but every motherboard reduce the clock.

I need microcode or bios mod ?,I do not understand much.

This CPU is very cool !

Help me very please.

Thank you to all who help And i love Xeon


----------



## agentx007

@Vencelides

Hello to OCN









0) What motherboard you have (check in CPU-z) ?
1) Check your cooling (is it firmly attached, if it's BOX check push-pins)
2) 4GB memory module has to be Double Sided (otherwise, it won't POST on LGA 775 board).
1600MHz RAM requires 1600MHz on FSB.
If you have 1333MHz CPU, you need to OC'ed it to 1600MHz FSB for 1600MHz to be available on DRAM Frequency.


----------



## Vencelides

I'm sorry the motherboard is Asus P5KC rev. 1.03G and CPU is E5440

cooling is OK,CPU temperature rose to flash bios







Probably microcode is missing,I do not know where to look









Everything goes fine except that the message "unknown CPU is detected, update bios .." remains bios but the latest 1203.

The biggest problem is DDR3 memory 1600MHZ.
Exist any mod flash to repair memory compatibility bios please?

Memories should automatically reduce the frequency on 1333, as is the case with other motherboards.

However, some "mod" (microcode or I do not know), and perhaps MMTOOL, I will need the same message to disappear.

What do you think.

Somewhere I also read that 4GB DDR3 are compatible with this board only from different brands. I think it was the Hynix brand.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencelides*
> 
> I'm sorry the motherboard is Asus P5KC rev. 1.03G and CPU is E5440
> 
> cooling is OK,CPU temperature rose to flash bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably microcode is missing,I do not know where to look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything goes fine except that the message "unknown CPU is detected, update bios .." remains bios but the latest 1203.
> 
> The biggest problem is DDR3 memory 1600MHZ.
> Exist any mod flash to repair memory compatibility bios please?
> 
> Memories should automatically reduce the frequency on 1333, as is the case with other motherboards.
> 
> However, some "mod" (microcode or I do not know), and perhaps MMTOOL, I will need the same message to disappear.
> 
> What do you think.
> 
> Somewhere I also read that 4GB DDR3 are compatible with this board only from different brands. I think it was the Hynix brand.


Your 1600 Mhz memory issues are based on THIS : The specs on the board are as follows. 2 x DIMM, Max. 4 GB, DDR3 1333(O.C.)/1066/800 Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory
Dual Channel memory architecture
4 x DIMM, max. 8GB, DDR2 1066*/800 / 667 MHz, non-ECC, un-buffered memory
Dual channel memory architecture
*The chipset officially supports the memory frequency up to DDR3 1066MHz/DDR2 800. Due to the tuning by ASUS exclusive technology, this motherboard natively supports up to DDR3 1333/DDR2 1066MHz.
I added the 45nm xeon microcodes to the bios from Asus site for you. That should take care of the "unknown cpu" issue. Just be sure to re-set the cmos after you install it so it detects the cpu properly.

P5KC-1203moddedfor45nmsocket771xeonsupport.zip 642k .zip file

as always,no promises are made/not responsible for results. 1 final thing. Most software will use a default of 100degrees celsius for the tjmax, the xeons have a default lower default (85degrees in your case) so most 3rd party software needs to be offset by -15 degrees (MINUS 15 degrees) here's a list of xeon cpu tjmax temps for ya.
45nm Xeon Dual-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
X52xx series 90°C
E5240 90°C
E5220, E5205 70/90°C
L5240 70°C
L5238, L5215 95°C
E3120, E3113, E3110 95°C
L3110 95°C

45nm Xeon Quad-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
E7440, E7430, E7420 90°C
L7445 80°C
X54xx series 85°C
E54xx series 85°C
L5408 95°C
L5430, L5420, L5410 70°C
X33xx 95°C
L3360 90°C
X33xx series 95°C
L3360 90°C
EDIT: Update for ram issues, here's a link that shows what 4Gb ddr3 sticks someone tested and which worked and which didn't. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/746640-Asus-P5KC-and-8Gb-of-ram-DDR3


----------



## chrys

I went through this tutorial and finished every step. Now my System ist highly unstabel. It will automatically turn off after around 10 seconds. I’m using a Asus P5KR motherbord with a Xeon X5470 prozessor. I can boot into bios but randomly the pc turns off. Do you have any advice what to to next??? Bios is updated with newest microcodes.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrys*
> 
> I went through this tutorial and finished every step. Now my System ist highly unstabel. It will automatically turn off after around 10 seconds. I'm using a Asus P5KR motherbord with a Xeon X5470 prozessor. I can boot into bios but randomly the pc turns off. Do you have any advice what to to next??? Bios is updated with newest microcodes.


My first thought after reading is that the cpu cooler isn't seated properly and the temps are over heating. You say you updated the bios with newest codes,i hope that includes the xeon codes that aren't in the originol bios. Did you reset the cmos after you flashed the new bios? The x5470 is a 120watt cpu it needs a good cooler, not the oem cooler for the 65watt c2d that some people try to use. Even too much paste can cause a similar issue.Or too little. Just some fixxes to try.







Edit: Did I mention that a flakey PSU can cause issues similar also? Especialy if going from a 65watt to a 120watt.The extra draw may be just enough to cause a failure.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*


You forgot about overheating VRM








@chrys : Set CPU Voltage to 1,2V-1,25V, and see what happends.
Also : What RAM configuration are you using (and at what settings) ?


----------



## Vencelides

Bios has been updated and the CPU is now compatible.
Super forum and super people.
Thank you very much,chiefly -

















edit:But the temperature did not drop. When I had an old bios there was a CPU temperature of 38 °. Now it's 50 °, but the kore are fine, as it used to be. But it is a shame with bios because the cooler is cold.

How much should you normally have with CPU Volt? I have 1.44 V in which I do not seem to think.

When I play Mad Max for full details,temperature is max 60°
Far CRy 4 for middle details (GPU 6850) 68 ° for overclocked processor at 3.6 Ghz

Therefore, I think temperature data with bios they are flashing misleading.It does not matter, but the fan goes loud.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencelides*
> 
> Bios has been updated and the CPU is now compatible.
> Super forum and super people.
> Thank you very much,chiefly -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:But the temperature did not drop. When I had an old bios there was a CPU temperature of 38 °. Now it's 50 °, but the kore are fine, as it used to be. But it is a shame with bios because the cooler is cold.
> 
> How much should you normally have with CPU Volt? I have 1.44 V in which I do not seem to think.
> 
> When I play Mad Max for full details,temperature is max 60°
> Far CRy 4 for middle details (GPU 6850) 68 ° for overclocked processor at 3.6 Ghz
> 
> Therefore, I think temperature data with bios they are flashing misleading.It does not matter, but the fan goes loud.


i like to use realtemp to monitor temps. its very easy to change your tj Max from 100c to 85c. if you havent adjusted that your core temps will read 15 deg higher.


----------



## cbochebert

I flashed my Gigabyte GA45-UD3P V2 with a modded bios and my Xeon is working great. But my boards SATAIII controller (Marvell chipset) never initializes during post. It used to show a typical raid setup screen after the normal bios info.

The onboard SATAII in the intel chipset itself is fine.

I tried comparing the contents of the bioses and I don't really see a difference. Note this was not a bios I modded myself.


----------



## ried16

i'm having a weird issue with my xeon testbench. i was benching a x5450 which i got stable at 4095. it was stable at 1.45 vcore then i dropped to 1.4v and it was stable at that voltage too. then i dropped to 1.35v and it wouldn't boot to win 10 pro so i bumped the pll voltage to 1.61 it started to boot into win 10 then blue screened. i kept going up on the vcore until i got to 1.3875 and finally got it to boot but prime 95 failed almost immediatly. then i put the pll back to normal. then i went all the way up to 1.4 v where it had passed prime 95 for 24hrs and it failed and blue screened almost immediatly. is my win10 install likely corrupted? i've never run into this problem before.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> i'm having a weird issue with my xeon testbench. i was benching a x5450 which i got stable at 4095. it was stable at 1.45 vcore then i dropped to 1.4v and it was stable at that voltage too. then i dropped to 1.35v and it wouldn't boot to win 10 pro so i bumped the pll voltage to 1.61 it started to boot into win 10 then blue screened. i kept going up on the vcore until i got to 1.3875 and finally got it to boot but prime 95 failed almost immediatly. then i put the pll back to normal. then i went all the way up to 1.4 v where it had passed prime 95 for 24hrs and it failed and blue screened almost immediatly. is my win10 install likely corrupted? i've never run into this problem before.


I've run into trouble sometimes with Win 10 because apps, ect., will start updating or a scan will start in the middle of a test.(MOSTLY when I'm changing settings,cause I tend to not wait long enough) Some of my apps wait until other stuff finishes than update,while windows update running in background can be a pain writing to the disk/downloading while trying to run prime.







I started ck'n ALL those things first before trying to run Prime now. Just my advice.LOL, I even had a settings change crash because an update had downloaded & was waiting for the restart.When I restarted,it was "hanging" or so it seemed,so I force restarted and caused even more issues. I'd try the settings you had it stable @ before, start and ck for updates,after they install,let run 15-20 mins, then shut down. Then start up and ck again. After everything comes back clear,wait 15-20 mins, then try running prime. If still having issue,then maybe try clocking down a notch? just an FYI, my [email protected] has a max voltage of 1.408v in windows and a minimum of 1.328v (That's AFTER the voltage droop) the board voltage is 1.450v(a p35 chipset) and that's stable for several hours of prime blend. Less and it crashes.


----------



## ried16

i noticed my cpu fan was pressed up against one of my vrm fans stoping it from running. it still works. any chance that could cause this if the fan or the header got messed up?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> i noticed my cpu fan was pressed up against one of my vrm fans stoping it from running. it still works. any chance that could cause this if the fan or the header got messed up?


overheating could cause the bluescreen and prime failures.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> overheating could cause the bluescreen and prime failures.


i was thinking more along the lines of the fan or the fan header being shorted and causing a power issue. i tested at stock speed with the fan and it was fine. i removed the fan and set the vcore at 1.45v and it was fine so it's not a heat issue. i tested at 4095 again at 1.45vcore and it failed right away so something must have happened with the cpu itself. or maybe the memory. i'll have to play around with it somemore.


----------



## Akcidento

Hi everyone!

My modded platform, E5450 E0 on G41, has been running fine for 2.5 yrs but it missed some instructions and Vt-x. I tried to fix the thing recently by patching my BIOS but got performance issues.

My compuer became much less responsive, and CPU load is about 30-40% when idle. Cinebench score is way less too.

Any advice how to fix this?


----------



## swaaye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akcidento*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> My modded platform, E5450 E0 on G41, has been running fine for 2.5 yrs but it missed some instructions and Vt-x. I tried to fix the thing recently by patching my BIOS but got performance issues.
> 
> My compuer became much less responsive, and CPU load is about 30-40% when idle. Cinebench score is way less too.
> 
> Any advice how to fix this?


That sounds like what the Dell G45 motherboard I have does. The X5470 works fine as long as I leave the BIOS stock, but I'm missing instructions and can't use Windows 10. If I modify the BIOS with microcodes for the Xeon, the system becomes extremely slow in any OS. In fact it usually won't boot into the OS successfully.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akcidento*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> My modded platform, E5450 E0 on G41, has been running fine for 2.5 yrs but it missed some instructions and Vt-x. I tried to fix the thing recently by patching my BIOS but got performance issues.
> 
> My compuer became much less responsive, and CPU load is about 30-40% when idle. Cinebench score is way less too.
> 
> Any advice how to fix this?


Forgive me if this sounds stupid, but ,
#1 make sure to reset the CMOS after updating the bios.
#2 try dis-abling c1e and speed step options.
#3 ck for intel driver updates,ect for the board since you just reflashed the bios.(some times files need to be re-installed)
#4 ck to see what's using the cpu for 30-40% @ idle. (lol,Windows 10 downloads & installs updates in background while "idle" and that uses 20-30% some times) Just open task manager and see what's using the cpu. P.S. the other windows will do the same.
Ck the memory/cpu settings if they got changed.The G41 chipset from what I've seen others experience can be picky if OC'ing with these cpu's.
Just some basic ideas.


----------



## irwiin161

Hi guys,
What is the max safe voltage for a X5470?
I have an Asus P5KC (p35) as motherboard.
In the bios I have 1.450V on the settings
I don't remember how much my bios really sees but I'm fairly sure it's around 1.350V
cpuz in idle shows 1.366V
and on load 1.256V

Also what's the max safe temperature for 24/24h use?
Msi afterburner shows a spike of 85°C in heavy gaming while coretemp with TjMax set at 85°C never go over 70°C.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irwiin161*
> 
> Hi guys,
> What is the max safe voltage for a X5470?
> I have an Asus P5KC (p35) as motherboard.
> In the bios I have 1.450V on the settings
> I don't remember how much my bios really sees but I'm fairly sure it's around 1.350V
> cpuz in idle shows 1.366V
> and on load 1.256V
> 
> Also what's the max safe temperature for 24/24h use?
> Msi afterburner shows a spike of 85°C in heavy gaming while coretemp with TjMax set at 85°C never go over 70°C.


Ok,here's a friends WATERCOOLED x5470 that was running 24/7 for a couple years before he got rid of it. His OC was @ 4.57Ghz and voltage in cpu-z was showing @ 1.520v.His voltage is VERY high but was stable with no noticable damage after 2 years. I'm running 1.456v on my e5450 @ 3.92Ghz in the bios, and showing 1.408v idle, and 1.32v underload. With my AIO I average 65degrees when running Prime95, mid to upper 50's under less extreme loads, and around 28 or so @ idle. If I run prime long enough,I can hit almost 70 degrees. (more than 6 hours of testing) These are water cooled results, and with the e5450. The x5470 runs hotter. (@ least mine did when I used it) Here's a link to his cpu-z screenshot in his thread. http://www.overclock.net/t/1547699/790i-ultra-nvidia-chipset-still-rockin-in-2015-2016-2017-will-it-ever-die/420#post_26092784


----------



## DR4G00N

Who said that 5xxx series xeon's didn't work on X38/X48? It's only a 5160 but still...

Just a quick post test on my P5E3 Deluxe with the P5E3 Premium bios installed.

Cut notches into the cpu since I didn't know if it would work.



Edit: Running in windows.


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Who said that 5xxx series xeon's didn't work on X38/X48? It's only a 5160 but still...
> 
> Just a quick post test on my P5E3 Deluxe with the P5E3 Premium bios installed.
> 
> Cut notches into the cpu since I didn't know if it would work.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Running in windows.


I had a x48 dq6 with a xeon x5492 and was not detected, continuous triggering attempts


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Who said that 5xxx series xeon's didn't work on X38/X48? It's only a 5160 but still...
> 
> Just a quick post test on my P5E3 Deluxe with the P5E3 Premium bios installed.
> 
> Cut notches into the cpu since I didn't know if it would work.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Running in windows.


let us know if it manages with a 5400 series. (45nm quad core)


----------



## irwiin161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> 
> 
> Ok,here's a friends WATERCOOLED x5470 that was running 24/7 for a couple years before he got rid of it. His OC was @ 4.57Ghz and voltage in cpu-z was showing @ 1.520v.His voltage is VERY high but was stable with no noticable damage after 2 years. I'm running 1.456v on my e5450 @ 3.92Ghz in the bios, and showing 1.408v idle, and 1.32v underload. With my AIO I average 65degrees when running Prime95, mid to upper 50's under less extreme loads, and around 28 or so @ idle. If I run prime long enough,I can hit almost 70 degrees. (more than 6 hours of testing) These are water cooled results, and with the e5450. The x5470 runs hotter. (@ least mine did when I used it) Here's a link to his cpu-z screenshot in his thread. http://www.overclock.net/t/1547699/790i-ultra-nvidia-chipset-still-rockin-in-2015-2016-2017-will-it-ever-die/420#post_26092784


What cooler are you using? Are you using a vanilla HWMonitor. This is what mine looks like an a Bequiet Pure Rock.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irwiin161*
> 
> What cooler are you using? Are you using a vanilla HWMonitor. This is what mine looks like an a Bequiet Pure Rock.


U have to go into the settings for HWMonitor and change the tjmax from 100 to 85. You'll need to give yourself full permission to the folder/files. I've included 2 screenshots to give basic idea of location.

Cooler is a Lepa aqua changer 120 AIO


----------



## ninjagordy

Hey dude, the P5KC was well know to suffer from bad VDroop. you can try pencil modding it which did work for me.There are stacks of guides out there. As far as max safe volts are concerned it will depend on cooling. there's tons of guides out there. cant remember off hand what is max safe safe. mines in my daughters machine on a cheapy board running stock just now.


----------



## irwiin161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> U have to go into the settings for HWMonitor and change the tjmax from 100 to 85. You'll need to give yourself full permission to the folder/files. I've included 2 screenshots to give basic idea of location.
> Cooler is a Lepa aqua changer 120 AIO


Ok i did everything as told. Now the temperatures are lower but still making me uncomfortable. Core 1 Temp is spiking at 73°C during heavy gaming. Averaging at 69°C. The motherboard and processor cost me 50$. It would be kinda dumb to invest as much on a better cooler. But i don't wanna lower my overclocking because i'm already at 3.95ghz. I'm already mad that I can't achieve 4.0ghz with acceptable temperature. SO what do you guys think? VCore is at ~1.350V.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irwiin161*
> 
> Ok i did everything as told. Now the temperatures are lower but still making me uncomfortable. Core 1 Temp is spiking at 73°C during heavy gaming. Averaging at 69°C. The motherboard and processor cost me 50$. It would be kinda dumb to invest as much on a better cooler. But i don't wanna lower my overclocking because i'm already at 3.95ghz. I'm already mad that I can't achieve 4.0ghz with acceptable temperature. SO what do you guys think? VCore is at ~1.350V.


Hows the airflow in the case? Maybe leave the case open? Some times the heat in the case defeats the cooling & opening the case can show temp decreases.(hot air doesn't cool as well as cool air)







upper 60's lower 70's are acceptable with air cooling under load. Remember,the max you want is low 80's @ a spike and that not often.max temp is 85 degree's cels for these cpu.(tjmax) 63 degrees is the max tcase temp.


----------



## irwiin161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Hows the airflow in the case? Maybe leave the case open? Some times the heat in the case defeats the cooling & opening the case can show temp decreases.(hot air doesn't cool as well as cool air)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upper 60's lower 70's are acceptable with air cooling under load. Remember,the max you want is low 80's @ a spike and that not often.max temp is 85 degree's cels for these cpu.(tjmax) 63 degrees is the max tcase temp.


I sort of condemned the front of the case because my pc got too dusty. I tried all sorts of filters but in the end the filter was dirty af and there's still a good amount of fine dust that manages to get in. I still have some air opening in the front but it's small. I'm gonna try to poke holes in the plastic film maybe a dusty PC is better than a hot processor. Thanks for all guys.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irwiin161*
> 
> I sort of condemned the front of the case because my pc got too dusty. I tried all sorts of filters but in the end the filter was dirty af and there's still a good amount of fine dust that manages to get in. I still have some air opening in the front but it's small. I'm gonna try to poke holes in the plastic film maybe a dusty PC is better than a hot processor. Thanks for all guys.


LOL, When using air cooling you want to have as much air moving through the case as possible,especially if you have external graphics because they contribute to heat in the case. you may want to try cutting a hole near the front,bottom of the side panel of your case and put a re-usable magnetic filter like this on it https://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-120mm-Filter-Grill-FF121/dp/B0036WTDHK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1506521117&sr=8-2&keywords=120mm+case+fan+filter ($6.00 U.S.) along with throwing a 120mm fan either in the back or top of case. (total cost about $10.00-$12.00 U.S.) may not be as pretty,but should help airflow.Edit: just make sure wherever you place the air intake hole/filter isn't blocked by rest of system when side panels back on.(e.g. drive bays right against panel)


----------



## fplusr

Hi guys.

I've an old PC, with E8400 e0 + P5Q Deluxe + 4x 2GB 800mhz Value RAM.
After discover this LGA-771 mod, (some years late







), I'd courage and bought one 1050TI here in my country and 1 Xeon E5450 from AliExpress.

I asked the seller for the E0 revision, but he sent me C0 (







).
I've searched Google and this thread for information, but no sure if I'm losing a lot with C0... I know this revision is a little more hot (more Vcore) and more unstable for overclock.

But, am I at a real disadvantage?

PS: I removed from my mobo the old E8400 @ 3.6Ghz without clear the CMOS. After put the new E5450, it booted at the same clock (only thing, I set vcore to default in BIOS... for testing purpose, as my goal is decrease it).

One hour of prime Small FFT's:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fplusr*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> I've an old PC, with E8400 e0 + P5Q Deluxe + 4x 2GB 800mhz Value RAM.
> After discover this LGA-771 mod, (some years late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I'd courage and bought one 1050TI here in my country and 1 Xeon E5450 from AliExpress.
> 
> I asked the seller for the E0 revision, but he sent me C0 (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> I've searched Google and this thread for information, but no sure if I'm losing a lot with C0... I know this revision is a little more hot (more Vcore) and more unstable for overclock.
> 
> But, am I at a real disadvantage?
> 
> PS: I removed from my mobo the old E8400 @ 3.6Ghz without clear the CMOS. After put the new E5450, it booted at the same clock (only thing, I set vcore to default in BIOS... for testing purpose, as my goal is decrease it).
> 
> One hour of prime Small FFT's:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


best of my knowledge you're not gonna see a LOT of difference between the revisions on the cpu. U basicly pointed them out. People use both all the time,so is it worth shipping back? Ehhh. If you become unhappy with the results,U may wish to try a x5460,they seem to OC nicely and fall into a nice price range. See post 13 in this thread for a bios you may wish to try,along with a link to the writers page where more info on it is available. (alot of people seem to have liked it) http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios/10


----------



## fplusr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> best of my knowledge you're not gonna see a LOT of difference between the revisions on the cpu. U basicly pointed them out. People use both all the time,so is it worth shipping back? Ehhh. If you become unhappy with the results,U may wish to try a x5460,they seem to OC nicely and fall into a nice price range. See post 13 in this thread for a bios you may wish to try,along with a link to the writers page where more info on it is available. (alot of people seem to have liked it) http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios/10


This link for moded bios thread was already in my bookmarks, and I'd applied KetsMod (p5qd2301ketupdate.zip) before install E5450. This comunnity is really great







.

It'll take a lot of time to send it back to China, isn't worth. I get a little frustrated, so I hope a little more vcore won't make a bigger difference for my use.
Now, going to find the minimum of vcore to make it stable at 3,6Ghz.

Thanks for reply!


----------



## Xdeath2

Hi guys. I've been looking for a long time to bios for the Dell Optiplex 960 771

However I can not find it at all is to run on the Xeon E5450

Does anyone own bios? Or have you had any experience with this motherboard?

Thank you!


----------



## standardguy

Ok, I recently got my hands on a 680i sli board what do you guys think i should do with it?


----------



## Zioux

What oc could you guys do on a X5450?
- FSB, volt and so on?


----------



## Bensmooth

Hello guys having abit of a small issue i have a board at the house called the "MSI Platinum Combo" when i looked for a 771 mod it lists on delided 771 mods for a xeon 5450 as working "MSI P35 Platinum P35 / ICH9R 1600 ≥ 136 Q9650, QX9770 All
Worked: E5450, X5460, X5450, L5420" on the "*MSI Platinum*"

But when i google the boards name *msi platinum* it loads with the msi link https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/P35_Platinum/Overview, but if i google the *msi platinum combo* https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/P35_Platinum_Combo.html it also loads with a different link but both boards look exactly the same ?

Are these the same boards and have just been called different sets because of region or are these two different boards and will a 771 mod make my xeon 5450 work in this msi platinum combo board.

Any help will be great thanks!.


----------



## Bensmooth

First i would order a bios chip for it incase things go tits up can get them easy on ebay!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bensmooth*
> 
> Hello guys having abit of a small issue i have a board at the house called the "MSI Platinum Combo" when i looked for a 771 mod it lists on delided 771 mods for a xeon 5450 as working "MSI P35 Platinum P35 / ICH9R 1600 ≥ 136 Q9650, QX9770 All
> Worked: E5450, X5460, X5450, L5420" on the "*MSI Platinum*"
> 
> But when i google the boards name *msi platinum* it loads with the msi link https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/P35_Platinum/Overview, but if i google the *msi platinum combo* https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/P35_Platinum_Combo.html it also loads with a different link but both boards look exactly the same ?
> 
> Are these the same boards and have just been called different sets because of region or are these two different boards and will a 771 mod make my xeon 5450 work in this msi platinum combo board.
> 
> Any help will be great thanks!.


They are NOT the same! reading the specs, the P35 Platinum only supports DDR2 memory, while the Platinum Combo supports DDR2 and DDR3. the Platinum Combo has 6 memory slots,while the Platinum has 4. Here's a side by side pic of the specs. 
Edit:lol, having said all that, the mod should work with EITHER of the boards as long as you add the xeon microcodes to the proper bios for your board.


----------



## agentx007

@Bensmooth
Check BIOS date and version.
Boards use different BIOSes, so you must be 100% sure which one you need (otherwise you can brick your board if you force install the wrong BIOS).


----------



## Bensmooth

Where can i get the xeon microcodes from so i know where to inject it into the bios rom file


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bensmooth*
> 
> Where can i get the xeon microcodes from so i know where to inject it into the bios rom file


has links for the files,the tools,and directions.







http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/


----------



## joses123

Why is my x5470 running unstable on Asus Striker II NSE?
I don't get any BSOD but randomly crashes/freezes all the time.
I have checked the temps and they were fine also I did 10 passes on IBT(Maximum) succesfully.

I have updated the microcodes and increased the voltage up to 1.35v.


----------



## agentx007

Check memory settings, and SPP/MCP temps.
Upping chipset voltage may be necessary.


----------



## joses123

Thanks for replying.

SPP is 56º and MCP is 63º C on idle.
My ram is 1333 mHz and timings are 9-9-9-24.

Command Rate: 1T
Read to Write Delay (tRD_WR) Same Rank: 19T
Write to Precharge Delay (tWTP): 22T
Write Recovery Time (tWR): 11T
Row Cycle Time (tRC): 27T
Four Activate Window (tFAW): 32T

I don't know how to increase the chipset voltage.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joses123*
> 
> Thanks for replying.
> 
> SPP is 56º and MCP is 63º C on idle.
> My ram is 1333 mHz and timings are 9-9-9-24.
> 
> Command Rate: 1T
> Read to Write Delay (tRD_WR) Same Rank: 19T
> Write to Precharge Delay (tWTP): 22T
> Write Recovery Time (tWR): 11T
> Row Cycle Time (tRC): 27T
> Four Activate Window (tFAW): 32T
> 
> I don't know how to increase the chipset voltage.


WHAT ram are you using? the 790i boards were made to run with ddr3 ram that used 1.8 to 2.0 volt ram. Most can get by with the newer 1.6 volt ram, but the 1.3 volt ram usually has issues. Here's a thread specific to the 790i boards that may also help.







http://www.overclock.net/t/1547699/790i-ultra-nvidia-chipset-still-rockin-in-2015-2016-2017-will-it-ever-die/570#post_26399610 Edit: Also they had issues with the intel memory vs nvidia memory.(nvidia had green heat shields)


----------



## joses123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> WHAT ram are you using? the 790i boards were made to run with ddr3 ram that used 1.8 to 2.0 volt ram. Most can get by with the newer 1.6 volt ram, but the 1.3 volt ram usually has issues. Here's a thread specific to the 790i boards that may also help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1547699/790i-ultra-nvidia-chipset-still-rockin-in-2015-2016-2017-will-it-ever-die/570#post_26399610 Edit: Also they had issues with the intel memory vs nvidia memory.(nvidia had green heat shields)


Oh, I see.. I'm using 1.5 volt ram. That might be the problem I guess I'll have to try 1.8v ram . Too bad I don't have any right now.
Thanks


----------



## mr squishy

Edit: just booted an X5460 in an Asus P5E-VM Hdmi. This is going to be a fun toy!
Anyone know of any microcode updates that enable the use of ECC RAM? I have 10 gigs just lying around that I'd love to put to use.


----------



## -MrE-

Hello there! I recently built a "retro" pc with a Q6600. The motherboard is a Asus P5e Deluxe. I've started reading on these mods, and bought an X5470 for it. I also bought some mod strips. the plan is to mod the chip instead of the board. Do I need to update the bios with the micro codes? I don't think it is necessary, but maybe I read wrong.



This is the pc at the moment









the ram I am using: Corsair Dominator 4x2gb 1066mhz (cm2x2048-8500C5D)



I have a spare P5E Deluxe to test outside the pc, with OCZ Reaper PC2 9600 2x1 gb. Can I test wit this or do I need the original parts from the pc?

PS: I've chosen the HD5970 as the gpu, need 1 more to go quad crossfire


----------



## Piskeante

hey!!! how is it going?

i just wanted to post some info about my experience with the X5460. i've had it running at 4,3ghz during the last 5 months. Not a single bsod. it's running at 1,4125v on an Asus P5QC with ddr3. unfortunately i cannot run it past 1208mhz due to random problems. this is rock solid stable afaik 8-8-8-26-78-2T. FSB 3:4.

At this speed, you cannot expect to pass any stresstest (though i will try in the coldest days of this winter, because this xeon gets hot AF).

i have it paired with an HD 7970 ghz edition (also oced to 1150 CORE 1575 MEM (ELPIDA)) . I can honestly say that i have encountered almost no game that puts this CPU under great problems or bottleneck with this card.

We've said this a lot of times, but i think this cpu (relation cost vs performance) i don't think it can be beaten. i've already bought an X5470 and a E5450 to build 2 more rigs for various purposes.

This platform, though has a lot of time, has still a very good value for the money.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-MrE-*
> 
> Hello there! I recently built a "retro" pc with a Q6600. The motherboard is a Asus P5e Deluxe. I've started reading on these mods, and bought an X5470 for it. I also bought some mod strips. the plan is to mod the chip instead of the board. Do I need to update the bios with the micro codes? I don't think it is necessary, but maybe I read wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the pc at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ram I am using: Corsair Dominator 4x2gb 1066mhz (cm2x2048-8500C5D)
> 
> 
> 
> I have a spare P5E Deluxe to test outside the pc, with OCZ Reaper PC2 9600 2x1 gb. Can I test wit this or do I need the original parts from the pc?
> 
> PS: I've chosen the HD5970 as the gpu, need 1 more to go quad crossfire


If testing to see if bios mod is needed than yes either board will work. cpu-z will show sse4.1 and vt-x are missing from the features if the mod is needed. Or it'll tell you"To unlock the full features of your CPU ect,ect,..." If testing settings, then you need the board that gonna be in use with the Hardware being used.(even different memory can need different settings)


----------



## iLikeBoobs

Hi guys,

Sorry for the little offtopic, but i want to go to x79 now..
Do you know how good these two boards do overclock? Intel dx79sr and Foxconn Quantuminian-1 ? I tried to get the ASUS P9X79 Pro/Deluxe 4 a reasonable price already 2months, but cant find till now..








I plan to get E5-1650 or E5-1660, but should i get V1 or V2? Do you know which revisions are the best?


----------



## Piskeante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLikeBoobs*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry for the little offtopic, but i want to go to x79 now..
> Do you know how good these two boards do overclock? Intel dx79sr and Foxconn Quantuminian-1 ? I tried to get the ASUS P9X79 Pro/Deluxe 4 a reasonable price already 2months, but cant find till now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to get E5-1650 or E5-1660, but should i get V1 or V2? Do you know which revisions are the best?


x79 is an expensive platform. let's begin with that.

Have you considered a ryzen update? considering you can get a B350 mobo for about 100€ (that allows OC) and Ryzen 5 1500 or 1500x for about 180€ (all multi unlocked) you can have a very good update. Also i5 8400 with a new mobo??

i bought a few months ago an Asus P9x79 Deluxe for 200€ in a very good deal. the motherboard works incredibly good. it's a great overclocker, in fact in many reviews is said to be one of the best mobos for that platform, and the best in terms of options inside the bios.

with that being said, the cpu e5 1650 v1 should be SR0KZ. it is possible to get one at about 100€ or $. if you want that E5 1660 you will go to SR0KN, but that makes no sense, since E5 16xx are all multi unlocked so you can get the same speed with both. Moreover, that E5 1660 is more expensive so makes no point.

it also makes no point buying e5 1650 v2 or 1660 v2, since they are much more expensive, with only about 10% increased performance (which you can obtain by marginal oc over this in the e5 1650 v1).

What to expect?? The potential for oc on this e5 1650 varies between 4.5ghz and 5ghz. mine is confortable in the 4,8 ghz range but i can push it to 5 ghz at the expense of increasing voltage, which...afaik it's not necessary.

Just to put numbers into scene. an i7 7700K at 5ghz will do 1080 points in Cinebenc R15 with 4 cores and 8 threads. My E5 1650 6 cores 12 threads can get over 1300 points. In terms of performance in games, my cpu will be very close to this i7 7700K at 5ghz with no doubt about it. i7 7700K has a bit more IPC but mine has more cores, so cpu dependant games will work faster in my cpu.

Also consider the memory upgrade. If you go for ryzen you should buy DDR4, but if you go to X79 platform you will need DDR3 so, bare that on mind.

Hope this helped you.


----------



## ried16

just bought a GA-EP45T-DS3R. anybody else have this board? what kind of ddr3 are you guys using in your ddr3 boards? 1600, 1333? what seemes to work best?


----------



## agentx007

LGA 775 DDR3 :
4GB max. per DIMM with *Double Sided (required for 4GB to work)*.
2GB per DIMM is max. for low end DDR3 board (because they don't support Double sided memory of max. capacity).

Low voltage DDR3s may present problems (since LGA 775 can't do 1,35V and 1,5V is lowest I can go even with Rampage Extreme).
Frequency and timings aren't a problem, because those can be changed (also, in most cases there is no XMP support, so you must set everything manually).

Keep in mind, more DIMMs = less OC headroom.

FSB and DRAM speed are connected.
*Maximum Effective FSB gives you maximum effective frequency you can set your RAM to.
For 1600MHz on DDR3, 1600MHz FSB is required.
*for Intel chipsets at least.


----------



## ried16

got the GA-EP45T-DS3R today and a bonus. not only did it have a Q9450 it had 2x4gb ripjaws 1600 and 2x2gb standard gskill 1600. loadin win 10 on the bench now.


----------



## ried16

speaking of loading win10, anybody ever have a board refuse to load win10 with a xeon until you loaded it with a 775 cpu first then you could delete that install with the xeon in and then load win10?


----------



## MadmanX2

I have a Gigabyte GA-EP45UD3R and it's had a Q6600 in it for 8 years or so. I bought a Xeon E5450 and the sticker kit to mod it to work with the board. I had planned to do the brain transplant leaving Windows 10 on the machine, but the new Xeon, while recognized by the board's BIOS, wouldn't boot beyond the Win10 logo. I was able to put the Q6600 back in and it booted fine. So, I'm not sure if you are having the same issue, but several posts back (in 2015) someone posted the modded bios for my board with the microcodes to allow the board to work more fully with the board. I plan to flash it and try again. Oddly, I wasn't even able to get a USB stick version of Windows 10 to boot either. I know it's the board compatibility/BIOS microcodes, since I have another machine with the same chip/mod on an intel board and it works fine - booted right into Win10 w/o an issue.

MMx


----------



## Thorad

Hey, im having trouble getting a pre-modded x5450 xeon to work in my asus p5qc. I modded the bios, and even cut out the tabs to see if it was a fitting issue, but the xeon still wont work (wont post but stays on). I'm wondering if this is a mobo issue or CPU issue, or if I did something wrong.


----------



## MadmanX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorad*
> 
> Hey, im having trouble getting a pre-modded x5450 xeon to work in my asus p5qc. I modded the bios, and even cut out the tabs to see if it was a fitting issue, but the xeon still wont work (wont post but stays on). I'm wondering if this is a mobo issue or CPU issue, or if I did something wrong.


Did you double check the orientation of the Xeon to ensure the chip is in the right position? Once the tabs are cut away, it could be easy to forget to rotate the chip with the triangle in the proper corner. I'm assuming you probably did that though. I would also check the mod.. assuming again that they used the prefabbed tape/sticker... make sure it's lined up properly on the Xeon. If you have another socket 775 chip that is known to work with your mobo, I would try that to ensure it still posts. I went through a couple of intel boards, power supply and graphics card due to a mobo not posting and it ended up being incompatibility with the cpu all along.


----------



## Thorad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadmanX2*
> 
> Did you double check the orientation of the Xeon to ensure the chip is in the right position? Once the tabs are cut away, it could be easy to forget to rotate the chip with the triangle in the proper corner. I'm assuming you probably did that though. I would also check the mod.. assuming again that they used the prefabbed tape/sticker... make sure it's lined up properly on the Xeon. If you have another socket 775 chip that is known to work with your mobo, I would try that to ensure it still posts. I went through a couple of intel boards, power supply and graphics card due to a mobo not posting and it ended up being incompatibility with the cpu all along.


The chip has a soldered mod and my C2D 8500 runs just fine in the mobo


----------



## Thorad

I actually think the chip works, as it heats up on start and continues to output heat as I leave the computer on. Just no post. Also, when I reinsert the c2d,it gives me the new CPU install message, meaning the bios knows that the Xeon was plugged in at one point. I just don't know why it wont post.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorad*
> 
> I actually think the chip works, as it heats up on start and continues to output heat as I leave the computer on. Just no post. Also, when I reinsert the c2d,it gives me the new CPU install message, meaning the bios knows that the Xeon was plugged in at one point. I just don't know why it wont post.


Did you try resetting the cmos? Either by bridging pins or removing battery? Edit: The new cpu message doesn't really mean alot, I buggered a board and got that with EVERY cpu on EVERY boot.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> speaking of loading win10, anybody ever have a board refuse to load win10 with a xeon until you loaded it with a 775 cpu first then you could delete that install with the xeon in and then load win10?


I've seen the lack of the xeon microcode cause that issue,and also with some bios having to update the sata drivers can be an issue. Also some needed speedstep/EIST functions disabled on some oem boards. Just remember to reset the cmos between cpu changes.


----------



## Thorad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Did you try resetting the cmos? Either by bridging pins or removing battery? Edit: The new cpu message doesn't really mean alot, I buggered a board and got that with EVERY cpu on EVERY boot.


Yes. I even went as far as removing it entirely, still no change.


----------



## iLikeBoobs

---offtopic.


----------



## nuno_p

You are on the wrong thread, this is for socket 771/775.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLikeBoobs*
> 
> ---offtopic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuno_p*
> 
> You are on the wrong thread, this is for socket 771/775.


LOL, Good try people, Problem is, BOTH posters I responded to were commenting about xeon builds and a problem with them. Try reading back a comment or 2 and you'll see. Thorad = "Hey, im having trouble getting a pre-modded x5450 xeon to work in my asus p5qc." And reid16= "anybody ever have a board refuse to load win10 with a xeon until you loaded it with a 775 cpu first then you could delete that install with the xeon in and then load win10?" BOTH posters I responded to asking questions involving socket 771 xeon in socket 775 board.


----------



## iLikeBoobs

i posted a question about different socket and ram, then i changed all my post to "---offtopic" , it wasnt ment for you schuck6566







the other huy said, that my post is offtopic







thats the case here!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLikeBoobs*
> 
> i posted a question about different socket and ram, then i changed all my post to "---offtopic" , it wasnt ment for you schuck6566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other huy said, that my post is offtopic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats the case here!


Whoops! In that case,I offer apologies for being mistaken and being too quick to jump to a conclusion.


----------



## Bensmooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> They are NOT the same! reading the specs, the P35 Platinum only supports DDR2 memory, while the Platinum Combo supports DDR2 and DDR3. the Platinum Combo has 6 memory slots,while the Platinum has 4. Here's a side by side pic of the specs.
> Edit:lol, having said all that, the mod should work with EITHER of the boards as long as you add the xeon microcodes to the proper bios for your board.


Sorry forgot to inform that i flashed the board's bio's to the 771 modded version that i installed the microcodes into , put my wifes xeon into the board , fired it up and its been workign a treat for her since! and she loves her rig! Thanks:thumb:


----------



## TerrorUniverso

Hi there,
i just tested the fresh Nioh pc port with my Xeon E5450








The frame rate is arround 50,55,60 with this settings with a 2007 cpu. enjoy








My pc specs;
Asus P5G41T-M LX
Xeon E5450 3.0Ghz
8GB DDR3
Gtx 780 3GB
Nox AT-600P12P 600W


----------



## FetesBrod

The modded bios with xeon and E0 for Asus P5Q-PRO doesn't work (flash error). Can someone upload a new version pleas? Need it for my E5450 with E0 stepping


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FetesBrod*
> 
> The modded bios with xeon and E0 for Asus P5Q-PRO doesn't work (flash error). Can someone upload a new version pleas? Need it for my E5450 with E0 stepping


New bios modded/posted here ---> http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FetesBrod*
> 
> The modded bios with xeon and E0 for Asus P5Q-PRO doesn't work (flash error). Can someone upload a new version pleas? Need it for my E5450 with E0 stepping


You'll find a link for the 5th anniversary modded bios for P5q* in the link that was posted above, you're looking for the newest version of Kets modded BIOS.

DO NOT CONTACT ME VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FetesBrod*
> 
> The modded bios with xeon and E0 for Asus P5Q-PRO doesn't work (flash error). Can someone upload a new version pleas? Need it for my E5450 with E0 stepping


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> You'll find a link for the 5th anniversary modded bios for P5q* in the link that was posted above, you're looking for the newest version of Kets modded BIOS.
> 
> DO NOT CONTACT ME VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


Here's Kets P5Q-Pro with 45nm xeon microcodes added and 45nm socket 775 codes updated. The link for Kets thread that I posted in my xeon bios thread was basicly for people to be able to see what it was if they were confused.It does NOT link to ANY XEON modified bios. You still need the xeon code added. Just a piece of advice, when asking about a bios in the thread, I suggest stating the post # with it so people know which 1 you mean.For example "The bios in the thread didn't work" is rather vague even if we know what board it's for. Many vers. of bios for the same board have been posted in here,& with over 12,000 post,it's a bit hard to tell which 1 it was that didn't work.







THAT SAID, here's the kets P5Q-Pro with 45nm xeon support.









P5Q-Prokettsmoddedwith45nmxeonsupport.zip 739k .zip file


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FetesBrod*
> 
> The modded bios with xeon and E0 for Asus P5Q-PRO doesn't work (flash error). Can someone upload a new version pleas? Need it for my E5450 with E0 stepping
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> You'll find a link for the 5th anniversary modded bios for P5q* in the link that was posted above, you're looking for the newest version of Kets modded BIOS.
> 
> DO NOT CONTACT ME VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's Kets P5Q-Pro with 45nm xeon microcodes added and 45nm socket 775 codes updated. The link for Kets thread that I posted in my xeon bios thread was basicly for people to be able to see what it was if they were confused.It does NOT link to ANY XEON modified bios. You still need the xeon code added. Just a piece of advice, when asking about a bios in the thread, I suggest stating the post # with it so people know which 1 you mean.For example "The bios in the thread didn't work" is rather vague even if we know what board it's for. Many vers. of bios for the same board have been posted in here,& with over 12,000 post,it's a bit hard to tell which 1 it was that didn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT SAID, here's the kets P5Q-Pro with 45nm xeon support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P5Q-Prokettsmoddedwith45nmxeonsupport.zip 739k .zip file
Click to expand...

The link posted that I previously mentioned goes to a page with a link to extremesystems forum with a P5Q Pro mBIOS, is that not the Xeon mBIOS? The Xeon mBIOS that I used on my P5Q Pro a couple of years ago came from extremesystems forum also, though I didn't get it from that thread. It was Kets mBIOS though.

DO NOT CONTACT ME VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> The link posted that I previously mentioned goes to a page with a link to extremesystems forum with a P5Q Pro mBIOS, is that not the Xeon mBIOS? The Xeon mBIOS that I used on my P5Q Pro a couple of years ago came from extremesystems forum also, though I didn't get it from that thread. It was Kets mBIOS though.
> 
> DO NOT CONTACT ME VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


I just went to the Xtreme site again and re-downloaded the complete Ket's mBios set. Opened the P5Q-Pro bios in MMTOOL v3.22 and the only non P4 based 45nm cpu codes were for the socket 775 cpu's. That's why for the x/e5xxx series we have to add the code,they are 45nm socket 771 cpu's.


----------



## PanMelas

Good day to the community

A few days ago I managed to fetch a *Gigagyte GA-EP45T-DS3R (rev. 1.0)*. I intend to start building a PC with it, paired with a Xeon X5492.

Can someone provide the microcodes BIOS latest version for this motherboard, please?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanMelas*
> 
> Good day to the community
> 
> A few days ago I managed to fetch a *Gigagyte GA-EP45T-DS3R (rev. 1.0)*. I intend to start building a PC with it, paired with a Xeon X5492.
> 
> Can someone provide the microcodes BIOS latest version for this motherboard, please?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Here's the final beta with the codes updated and the 771 xeon microcodes added. BTW, was there a reason you went with the x5492? it has a 8.5 multi and is already @ 1600 fsb @ base. Doesn't leave alot of room to OC. The x5470 has a multi of 10 and is 1333 fsb @ base. That would give a clock of 4.0Ghz @ 1600FSb. compared to the 3.4Ghz the x5492 has @ the same FSB. Also the x5470 is 120w & the x5492 is 150w. Just some thoughts.









EP4TDS3R.F4cxeonmoddedfinalbeta.zip 547k .zip file


----------



## PanMelas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Here's the final beta with the codes updated and the 771 xeon microcodes added. BTW, was there a reason you went with the x5492? it has a 8.5 multi and is already @ 1600 fsb @ base. Doesn't leave alot of room to OC. The x5470 has a multi of 10 and is 1333 fsb @ base. That would give a clock of 4.0Ghz @ 1600FSb. compared to the 3.4Ghz the x5492 has @ the same FSB. Also the x5470 is 120w & the x5492 is 150w. Just some thoughts.


First of all, thank you so much for the BIOS. It's really helpful.

The X5492 was already pre-owned, long time ago. I didn't have to buy it. In fact, it was remaining packed and unused for a significant time and I thought it was a pity to let it "sitting" there in the dark. Such a processor deserves a better luck.

On the other hand, I did not have a really good motherboard for it and when I was able to get hands on the GA-EP45T-DS3R, combined with a bunch of some Corsair DDR3-1600 MHz RAM DIMMs of a 16GB total, which were also pre-owned and unused, I thought "what the heck" and I decided to go ahead and use all the above for a new PC.

Therefore, the so-called "project" came into "flesh and blood" very recently, after getting the motherboard.

I believe that this explains my decision. And lets me use the PC to be built, perhaps without much overclocking, relying on processor's already high frequency (_OK, I know - no hyper-threading, but who cares_) and its other abilities as a mainstream PC, for several demanding jobs (such as video editing). Gaming is not my area anyway, therefore the new PC seems to cover my demands.

Nevertheless, very soon the building experiment will reveal the truth of my assertions.

Or perhaps not.









Thank you again.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanMelas*
> 
> First of all, thank you so much for the BIOS. It's really helpful.
> 
> The X5492 was already pre-owned, long time ago. I didn't have to buy it. In fact, it was remaining packed and unused for a significant time and I thought it was a pity to let it "sitting" there in the dark. Such a processor deserves a better luck.
> 
> On the other hand, I did not have a really good motherboard for it and when I was able to get hands on the GA-EP45T-DS3R, combined with a bunch of some Corsair DDR3-1600 MHz RAM DIMMs of a 16GB total, which were also pre-owned and unused, I thought "what the heck" and I decided to go ahead and use all the above for a new PC.
> 
> Therefore, the so-called "project" came into "flesh and blood" very recently, after getting the motherboard.
> 
> I believe that this explains my decision. And lets me use the PC to be built, perhaps without much overclocking, relying on processor's already high frequency (_OK, I know - no hyper-threading, but who cares_) and its other abilities as a mainstream PC, for several demanding jobs (such as video editing). Gaming is not my area anyway, therefore the new PC seems to cover my demands.
> 
> Nevertheless, very soon the building experiment will reveal the truth of my assertions.
> 
> Or perhaps not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again.


No problem.Was just curious.Let us know how it works out,& if the x5492 ends up drawing too much power,U can even get a x5460 for like 15.00 including shipping on ebay. that's 3.1GHz & 120watts. (that board claims it's rated for 135watt & under so possibly won't have an issue with the 150watt draw)


----------



## nuno_p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> No problem.Was just curious.Let us know how it works out,& if the x5492 ends up drawing too much power,U can even get a x5460 for like 15.00 including shipping on ebay. that's 3.1GHz & 120watts. (that board claims it's rated for 135watt & under so possibly won't have an issue with the 150watt draw)


Why not a E5450 3.0Ghz with 80W TDP?


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuno_p*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> No problem.Was just curious.Let us know how it works out,& if the x5492 ends up drawing too much power,U can even get a x5460 for like 15.00 including shipping on ebay. that's 3.1GHz & 120watts. (that board claims it's rated for 135watt & under so possibly won't have an issue with the 150watt draw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not a E5450 3.0Ghz with 80W TDP?
Click to expand...

Because, even though it's 3.0ghz, it's actually slower. Ghz don't make them equivalent in processing speed, it just means their "clock" is roughly equivalent.

In other words, it's possible for a 2.0ghz CPU to be faster than a 3.0ghz CPU, clock and core aren't everything.

DO NOT CONTACT ME VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Droidriven

..


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanMelas*
> 
> First of all, thank you so much for the BIOS. It's really helpful.
> 
> The X5492 was already pre-owned, long time ago. I didn't have to buy it. In fact, it was remaining packed and unused for a significant time and I thought it was a pity to let it "sitting" there in the dark. Such a processor deserves a better luck.
> 
> On the other hand, I did not have a really good motherboard for it and when I was able to get hands on the GA-EP45T-DS3R, combined with a bunch of some Corsair DDR3-1600 MHz RAM DIMMs of a 16GB total, which were also pre-owned and unused, I thought "what the heck" and I decided to go ahead and use all the above for a new PC.
> 
> Therefore, the so-called "project" came into "flesh and blood" very recently, after getting the motherboard.
> 
> I believe that this explains my decision. And lets me use the PC to be built, perhaps without much overclocking, relying on processor's already high frequency (_OK, I know - no hyper-threading, but who cares_) and its other abilities as a mainstream PC, for several demanding jobs (such as video editing). Gaming is not my area anyway, therefore the new PC seems to cover my demands.
> 
> Nevertheless, very soon the building experiment will reveal the truth of my assertions.
> 
> Or perhaps not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again.


Since you have a gigabyte board with p45 chipset, this thread might be of help for fine tuning your rig.

http://www.overclock.net/t/415077/gigabyte-ep45-ud3-series-owners-guide


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Because, even though it's 3.0ghz, it's actually slower. Ghz don't make them equivalent in processing speed, it just means their "clock" is roughly equivalent.
> 
> In other words, it's possible for a 2.0ghz CPU to be faster than a 3.0ghz CPU, clock and core aren't everything.


All e/x5400 chips are the same silicon, the only difference is the stock multipier and also the fsb on some of the higher tier chips.

If both an X5450 & E5450 were @ 3GHz their performance would be equal within margin of error. Chips like the X5492 run at a lower multiplier and to achieve a particular frequency the fsb will need to be higher. That's why if you compare an X5450 to an X5492 both @ 3GHz the X5492 will be faster due to it's higher fsb and possibly higher frequency memory.

Your explanation generally only applies if comparing two different generations of cpu's. Ex. 65nm 5300 vs 45nm 5400, in which the 5400 @ 2GHz would indeed be faster than the 5300 @ 3GHz.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Your explanation generally only applies if comparing two different generations of cpu's. Ex. 65nm 5300 vs 45nm 5400, in which the 5400 @ 2GHz would indeed be faster than the 5300 @ 3GHz.


Good point, bad example.
"Generations" don't mean anything in this case.
You will need a Pentium 4 (Netburst), to Core 2 Duo architecture difference to have a 2GHz CPU (Core 2), beat 3GHz one (Netburst) in actual performance.

There is simply no way in hell, a 2GHz 45nm Quad Core (aka. Penryn), could be faster than 65nm Quad Core (aka. Kentsfield).

Dual Core vs. Quad Core can be faster (and usually is).


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Your explanation generally only applies if comparing two different generations of cpu's. Ex. 65nm 5300 vs 45nm 5400, in which the 5400 @ 2GHz would indeed be faster than the 5300 @ 3GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point, bad example.
> "Generations" don't mean anything in this case.
> You will need a Pentium 4 (Netburst), to Core 2 Duo architecture difference to have a 2GHz CPU (Core 2), beat 3GHz one (Netburst) in actual performance.
> 
> There is simply no way in hell, a 2GHz 45nm Quad Core (aka. Penryn), could be faster than 65nm Quad Core (aka. Kentsfield).
> 
> Dual Core vs. Quad Core can be faster (and usually is).
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Because, even though it's 3.0ghz, it's actually slower. Ghz don't make them equivalent in processing speed, it just means their "clock" is roughly equivalent.
> 
> In other words, it's possible for a 2.0ghz CPU to be faster than a 3.0ghz CPU, clock and core aren't everything.
> 
> 
> 
> All e/x5400 chips are the same silicon, the only difference is the stock multipier and also the fsb on some of the higher tier chips.
> 
> If both an X5450 & E5450 were @ 3GHz their performance would be equal within margin of error. Chips like the X5492 run at a lower multiplier and to achieve a particular frequency the fsb will need to be higher. That's why if you compare an X5450 to an X5492 both @ 3GHz the X5492 will be faster due to it's higher fsb and possibly higher frequency memory.
> 
> Your explanation generally only applies if comparing two different generations of cpu's. Ex. 65nm 5300 vs 45nm 5400, in which the 5400 @ 2GHz would indeed be faster than the 5300 @ 3GHz.
Click to expand...

These are more specific explanations, I guess I should have just said "because it isn't necessarily better".

Points taken, fellas.

DO NOT CONTACT ME VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuno_p*
> 
> Why not a E5450 3.0Ghz with 80W TDP?










That's actually what I run in my modded rig. I recommended the other because it seems to get a slightly higher stable OC from what I've been seeing posted in here,and is currently cheaper on ebay where I'm looking.(lol,tomorrow the prices might be reversed) His board handles up to 135watt so I figured the 120watt would be safe even with an OC.


----------



## schuck6566

Since this seems to come up every couple hundred post or so, here's some screen shots of results between x5450 & e5450 ,and e5450 &x5460 along with a shot from the intel forums answering just what the real difference is between the e & x series54xx


----------



## ede566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgathaBv*
> 
> Hi guys, i have a Gigabyte 945gzm s2 rev 6.6 , bios version F2 motherboard , cpu x5450 SLASB, 12Mb cache , fsb 1333. Made all the modifications on the mobo and applied the sticker . FSB OC to 1333. It's frozen
> 
> Any ideas do i have to update bios?


Hello ,you make work???


----------



## ockysaurus

Hi i overclocked my e5450 (SLBBM) (motherboard GA-EP45-UD3LR) to 4.1ghz but when i try prime95 test 1 core fails on second test. Please help.
Prime95 settings: 
My bios settings :


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ockysaurus*
> 
> Hi i overclocked my e5450 (SLBBM) (motherboard GA-EP45-UD3LR) to 4.1ghz but when i try prime95 test 1 core fails on second test. Please help.
> Prime95 settings:
> My bios settings :


Ummm,Ok,without a bit more detail,(like what ram you're running) it's hard to tell you what 2 try. FIRST I'd set the performance enhance to standard. Then i'd increase the voltage to maybe 1.38xx on the cpu. You MAY want to get a stable clock first THEN try working your way up increasing the voltage as you go.(start @ 3.0 1.35v clock up until issue,increase voltage to see if it corrects issue.)


----------



## ockysaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Ummm,Ok,without a bit more detail,(like what ram you're running) it's hard to tell you what 2 try. FIRST I'd set the performance enhance to standard. Then i'd increase the voltage to maybe 1.38xx on the cpu. You MAY want to get a stable clock first THEN try working your way up increasing the voltage as you go.(start @ 3.0 1.35v clock up until issue,increase voltage to see if it corrects issue.)


Im running A-Data Vitesta Extreme Edition 2GB DDR2 800+ (4x2gb)


----------



## schuck6566

Ok,some more suggestions as possibles. These are from when people tested that memory."At 940 MHz the A-DATA memory started to give us some problems, so the DDR2 memory voltage was increased to 2.2V. The Vitesta Extreme Edition DDR2-800 memory was able to crack the 1000 MHz mark, pretty good considering its running 4-4-4-12 memory timings." and "The memory timings on the A-DATA's Vitesta Extreme Edition 2GB DD2-800 RAM were next loosened to 5-5-5-15, which will allow the RAM to reach its true limits. With a voltage of 2.4V, the A-DATA memory reached a nice maximum speed of 1230 MHz under these loose timings." So you might wanna increase your ram voltage a tad. ('specially if running 4 sticks) MY stable clock on the e5450 with a EP35-DS3R seems to be around 3.92Ghz. I DON'T have LLC on this board,and haven't really tried to get higher.(too lazy to do hours of tweaking for maybe .1Ghz increase)







Hope some of this might help. Edit: "To get the A-DATA Vitesta Extreme Edition DDR2-800 memory to run with 4-4-4-12 timings, it's recommended that you increase the voltage to 2.0-2.1V"


----------



## ockysaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Ok,some more suggestions as possibles. These are from when people tested that memory."At 940 MHz the A-DATA memory started to give us some problems, so the DDR2 memory voltage was increased to 2.2V. The Vitesta Extreme Edition DDR2-800 memory was able to crack the 1000 MHz mark, pretty good considering its running 4-4-4-12 memory timings." and "The memory timings on the A-DATA's Vitesta Extreme Edition 2GB DD2-800 RAM were next loosened to 5-5-5-15, which will allow the RAM to reach its true limits. With a voltage of 2.4V, the A-DATA memory reached a nice maximum speed of 1230 MHz under these loose timings." So you might wanna increase your ram voltage a tad. ('specially if running 4 sticks) MY stable clock on the e5450 with a EP35-DS3R seems to be around 3.92Ghz. I DON'T have LLC on this board,and haven't really tried to get higher.(too lazy to do hours of tweaking for maybe .1Ghz increase)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope some of this might help. Edit: "To get the A-DATA Vitesta Extreme Edition DDR2-800 memory to run with 4-4-4-12 timings, it's recommended that you increase the voltage to 2.0-2.1V"


Ive tried 445fsb with 1.39 vcore and it was stable in prime(just 5 minute test)

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ockysaurus*
> 
> Ive tried 445fsb with 1.39 vcore and it was stable in prime(just 5 minute test)
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L21 using Tapatalk


Then the next step is to try the longer test & see if the voltage increase lets it run "stable". stable is relative, I can get stable for a 2 hour run @ a slightly higher clock,but a core crashes before it completes 6 hours. Other people say 12hour run is needed or even 24hour. IMHO that's just OC. If a machine makes 4-6 hours without a core crash,that's more than stable enough 4 MY usage.







Others use test like cinebenchR15 just to get an idea if will be stable under real life usage.(Prime is a stress test also.)


----------



## firefox666

Hi !

I want to use a Xeon L5420 modded Process (SLARP Version) in this Asus Motherboard

p5g41t-m-lx3-plus

The microcodes are in the bios file and if i boot the pc the Xeon L5420 Prozessor is recocognized but it hang

initializing usb controllers

thats it !

i used the newest bios file and also one which have a lower version but always the same : initializing usb controllers

if i use the core2 Duo cpu the pc start without problem with the same modded bios !

Reset of the bios or remove the battery also not work ...

Please help !

kind regrads

firefox666


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firefox666*
> 
> Hi !
> 
> I want to use a Xeon L5420 modded Process (SLARP Version) in this Asus Motherboard
> 
> p5g41t-m-lx3-plus
> 
> The microcodes are in the bios file and if i boot the pc the Xeon L5420 Prozessor is recocognized but it hang
> 
> initializing usb controllers
> 
> thats it !
> 
> i used the newest bios file and also one which have a lower version but always the same : initializing usb controllers
> 
> if i use the core2 Duo cpu the pc start without problem with the same modded bios !
> 
> Reset of the bios or remove the battery also not work ...
> 
> Please help !
> 
> kind regrads
> 
> firefox666


If you have them,try booting with ps/2 mouse, keyboard and all usb devices unplugged. If not,try with JUST keyboard plugged in. And remember to reset the cmos when putting the xeon in.


----------



## Mark-o

Having an interesting thing happen with a x5460. Seems like my CPU usage is always at 100% or 95% in games it wasn't in with my last 771 mod build. It seems like overwatch has been particularly bad as of late.

antec 650 watercooler
x5460(3.8ghz)
evga 750i
8gb Samsung
gtx 760


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark-o*
> 
> Having an interesting thing happen with a x5460. Seems like my CPU usage is always at 100% or 95% in games it wasn't in with my last 771 mod build. It seems like overwatch has been particularly bad as of late.
> 
> antec 650 watercooler
> x5460(3.8ghz)
> evga 750i
> 8gb Samsung
> gtx 760


If you're running Windows 10, wait for the comp to be idle,then ck for running processes. Fall Creators update added some features,and some things don't play nice (AGAIN). In my case,my MSI gaming app that controls the lighting and basic OC'ing for my GTX970 was ALWAYS using 1.5% to 4% cpu usage even when turned off.(only stopped when uninstalled) That's even with them releasing 3 new versions that were supposed to fix the "issues" with the Windows 10 update. Others had problems with OEM programs (asus,HP,ect) causing high usage.Also,make sure you have you updates set to run @ a certain time. drove me crazy 'cause I was failing Prime95 in first 1/2 hour when O/C till I figured Windows was waiting 10 mins or so THEN cking for updates.







It would do that with every new startup.Also,make sure some of the nvidia software isn't mucking up with windows.


----------



## Mark-o

How would I check about the nvidia software casing an issue? Ive watched a few videos of people running wolfenstien 2 @ at near 60fps with a e5450 and a 1050. I tried using my 770 from my friends rig and still cant get past 30-35fps on low-mid. I even tried turning off cpu intensive settings. The CPU is always pinned 80+ usage and the gpu usage is always really low(40-50) according to msi after burner. The game is literally unplayable as it does dip to 15fps at time and supper choppy even with "higher" fps. I have an e5450 coming in the mail as we speak but could it be a damaged cpu? I contacted the seller and he seems to believe its my mother board and it doesn't support the x5460 and that is causing the issue and suggested I buy a q9300.
vid


----------



## agentx007

@Mark-o GPU is at 99% load all the time.
Try using 1280x720, and see what it does for you.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark-o*
> 
> How would I check about the nvidia software casing an issue? Ive watched a few videos of people running wolfenstien 2 @ at near 60fps with a e5450 and a 1050. I tried using my 770 from my friends rig and still cant get past 30-35fps on low-mid. I even tried turning off cpu intensive settings. The CPU is always pinned 80+ usage and the gpu usage is always really low(40-50) according to msi after burner. The game is literally unplayable as it does dip to 15fps at time and supper choppy even with "higher" fps. I have an e5450 coming in the mail as we speak but could it be a damaged cpu? I contacted the seller and he seems to believe its my mother board and it doesn't support the x5460 and that is causing the issue and suggested I buy a q9300.
> vid


By the nvidia software, I mean 'Nvidia experience" which I last updated in Oct i think. After nvidia's ck'd for updates, open task manager & see if any of their processes are using resourses. I enclosed a shot of mine @ idle as a basic example with experience closed.


----------



## ried16

i have a xeon x5460 a friend loaded into his motherboard in the wrong position and fried his motherboard. i smelled the bottom of the cpu a day after it happened and it smelled burnt. i've since smelled it and it doesnt smell burnt anymore so im thinkin the smell was from the motherboard. my question is if something on the cpu got fried could i damage my motherboard by tring it?


----------



## ninjagordy

Hey guys, does anyone have or can anyone mod the Asus P5B (rev 1.04g) 2104 bios and add the Xeon microcodes. Chip runs but the board has it at 97 degrees which it is not. If someone can help with that it would be great. Many thanks







Gordy.


----------



## Mark-o

Could this damaged smd capacitor be causing an issue with my x5460? I put my q9300 into my board and was getting the exact same performance than this xeon. Q9300 at 3.0 vs the xeons 3.8


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark-o*
> 
> 
> 
> Could this damaged smd capacitor be causing an issue with my x5460? I put my q9300 into my board and was getting the exact same performance than this xeon. Q9300 at 3.0 vs the xeons 3.8


Possible, have you noticed the system being less stable with the Xeon installed? If so that damage would probably explain some sort of performance degradation.

Another thing to consider is that the chip has been used so much that it has degraded to the point that it even with its higher clock speeds it cannot perform on par with the Q9300. I've never personally dealt with this building quite a few 771/775 systems, but it is possible.


----------



## blarglenarb

I have an Acer Aspire M5700 motherboard (G45T-AM2) and thought there was no hope in hell I'd be able to upgrade it from a Q8200 to an E5440. Well I was wrong! I picked up a modded E5440 on Aliexpress, popped out of the old CPU, applied paste and installed new. The new CPU showed up in the BIOS, although the frequency was still 2.3ghz. Poked around and a new option was available for multipliers from 7 - 8.5. I bumped it up to 8.5, got my proper 2.8ghz. At this point, the OS had to be reinstalled. Not a biggie though. The CPU worked fine, but I couldn't install Windows 10 because the CPU lacked some instruction sets. I tried to get them to work using VMware Fling on Windows and iucode patches in Linux. Although they didn't ruin anything, they didn't enable the instruction sets I needed. BIOS carnage it is!

The latest and only BIOS (which is AMI, even though it is only labelled as Acer) can be downloaded from Acer's website. The rom was accepted by MMtool and took the three new microcode additions. I saved the new file and flashed with AMI's tool. No need to reset anything in the BIOS. Just booted up and now I have SSE4.1, VT-x and SpeedStep.

Thank you guys!!!


----------



## sarge83

slightly modified Asus P5KC











https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11904416


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sarge83*
> 
> slightly modified Asus P5KC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11904416


NICE!


----------



## Laithan

That's a really great O/C for a X5460, better than I got on my X5470. Well done!

What voltage?


----------



## sarge83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> That's a really great O/C for a X5460, better than I got on my X5470. Well done!
> 
> What voltage?


~ 1.47v.


----------



## battistotti

I'm trying to figure out my problem..

Got an e5450 with an ecs G41T-M7, upgrade bios with the microcodes, disable C1E and the sistem flows great so far, but the temp in idle are arround 88°C

If I open the browser it goes 90°C or more...

what could cause this?

upgrade from an E5700. stock intel cooler


----------



## agentx007

@battistotti
1) Tj. Max. ?
2) Low Profile from E5700 is NOT enough cool a 80W+ TDP CPU (at least without undervolting Vcore).


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battistotti*
> 
> I'm trying to figure out my problem..
> 
> Got an e5450 with an ecs G41T-M7, upgrade bios with the microcodes, disable C1E and the sistem flows great so far, but the temp in idle are arround 88°C
> 
> If I open the browser it goes 90°C or more...
> 
> what could cause this?
> 
> upgrade from an E5700. stock intel cooler


As noted above,the stock intel cooler for the e5700 isn't enough for the quad core e5450. (e5700=65w vs e5450=80w) also most temp programs use a default tjmax temp of 100degree C while the xeon in question defaults @ 85degrees. You'd need to off set the temp program by -15 degrees to get accurate temp reading.


----------



## HMBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sarge83*
> 
> slightly modified Asus P5KC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11904416


nice one, that CPU clock and memory latency on LGA 775 is very impressive.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HMBR*
> 
> nice one, that CPU clock and *memory latency on LGA 775 is very impressive*.


You have no idea my friend


----------



## Laithan

yes indeed...



for a comparison - vs my old X5470 rig. - and this was considered really good



And I needed 1.4v to get here...


----------



## sarge83

Laithan
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> yes indeed...
> 
> 
> 
> for a comparison - vs my old X5470 rig. - and this was considered really good
> 
> 
> 
> And I needed 1.4v to get here...


I had even more outstanding results on reading from memory and latency, but it was in case of lower frequency of a kernel

and


----------



## Laithan

Wonder what that chip could do on a 790i


----------



## ried16

wow looks like china is hoarding all the X5470's.


----------



## ried16

i finished benching all the xeons i had and built my main Xeon rig. specs follow
E5450 @ 4.23
GA-EP45-UD3P rev 1.6
Gskill F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK x2

i did a search for reviews of the memory and found some timing settings for 940 which is where i have it set. i changed the 4-4-4-12-35 settings but couldnt figure out which the other settings were because the settings that were already there didn't match up very well with the ones listed below so i'm assuming there not the same order as my bios and left those settings in auto and it wouldn't boot. can someone help me out with matching them up to my bios? its the newest Ffb.

Timings: 4-4-4-12-35-8-6-4-4-2T


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> i finished benching all the xeons i had and built my main Xeon rig. specs follow
> E5450 @ 4.23
> GA-EP45-UD3P rev 1.6
> Gskill F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK x2
> ...
> Timings: 4-4-4-12-35-8-6-4-4-2T


I guess you got 8GB of RAM, which means default settings may not work stable at all (at 1066MHz).
NB Voltage may need an increase, same goes for DRAM Voltage.
However from those 5 timings, last one is Command Rate ("2T") and rest should be easily readable through AIDA64 (under Mainboard/SPD tabs).

Try to not increase voltage on RAM over 2,1V mark (if you don't have a direct airflow through modules themselves).


----------



## Piskeante

A bit of offtopic, but interesting, i think.

the other day i bought from china a Watt meter. i received it a few days ago. plugged it. and my eyeballs almost exploded. my X5460 at 4.3ghz 1,41250v was pulling around 125W. i knew the CPU could use a huge amount of power, cause when i oced it to 4,6ghz it was pulling around 170W.

Let's begin to measure. 4.3ghz total rig power IDLE consumption with a Sapphire RX 580 Nitro+ 8gb stock (300mhz core 300mem) was about 170W. I begin to play, as always, and...boom!!! 450W stable from the wall with peaks of over 500W (the GPU at stock , no oc). ***.......

i tried my HD 7970 ghz edition with max out settings and OC, and the power consumption was nearly 550W from the wall with peaks over 600W. What an obscenity. have i been using so much power for so many time?? OMG.

The x5460 right now is intended to be a mining rig. i'm using my X5460 at stock clock. 3.16ghz at 1.09v. full load max at 37W, while at 4,3ghz was about 125W. the rig is using 90W idle total power consumption, which is not bad at all for an 8 year old dinosaur. It has been undervolted obviously, but it's pure rock solid (it should be like this , crashes are not allowed in mining rigs).

So...there you are. I've said this because i was watching your pics and watched that 4,7ghz X5470 and this came inmediately to my mind.

now, i'm planning on migrating to an Asus P7P55 WS paired with a Xeon L3426 4 cores 8 threads very low voltage to be able to play and mine with the same rig. it's just an idea, since having two rigs on, one for mining and one for gaming purposes uses too much power.

Btw, it surprised me very much how fluently runs the X5460 even at stock. You can play 4k videos without any problem. 1440p60fps is a bit too much for stock. 4k60fps definetely a no go.

Happy new year!!!


----------



## Laithan

My old X5470 was pulling at least 200W alone.. I had it pushing 4.65Ghz @ 1.5v


----------



## HMBR

my stock e5420 with the asrock g31 board, 2 sticks of ram, hard drive uses under 45w idle, what bumps the power draw a bit is using discrete graphics, my r7 370 adds 15W idle, my 5850 and 4670(this is a crappy version with constant voltage and ddr2) adds 25W,


----------



## Laithan

Check out these old power measurements I took with my X5470 + SLI setup (wall meter). GPU BIOS' modified and heavily overclocked of course but the maximum power for each GPU is 450W. At max load that's 900W so you can see the balance of power use for the motherboard/CPU. Electric company loved me









right-click and open in a new tab for hi-res




Spoiler: GPU max draw for bonus


----------



## monohouse

nice mod, I buyed a E5450 E0 for my P43T-ES3G, it's a 3-phase mobo but it manages to handle a hot E8600 duey at 1.38125v (BIOS) (1.30v in it87, yep looks like a huge vdroop) temp was 70 C for some time but now with the case open it's down to 65, until the special fan is added later. going to put some mosfet sinks on it, if I have any left that will fit. it's amazing that only a 3-phase mobo can run quad cores. (this duey is running 3800 mhz).

the mobo has a upper FSB limit of 419, but it has a cpu boost option that gives an extra 0.5 multi, I hope to use that to hit 419*9.5 so hopefully slightly below 4000 mhz, if the FSB and temprature allows... it's a DDR3 mobo so ram should not be a problem.

the cooler is a noctua HN-D14, it is an AWARD bios.
created 2 BIOS files using the guide, one from the provided package and made the other manually with copy /b process.
but I looked at the differences of cpu microcodes inside the provided package of microcodes and I notice that some of the existing microcodes inside the provided package are updated versus the original BIOS from the mobo site, which leads me to ask: do newer microcodes provide performance improvements to the processors ?
I am planning to use the microcodes from the provided package first, because it looks like the guys who made that package knew very well what they were doing







because all the important processors are updated.
I went for the E model, I understand that L for low-power E for efficiency and X for performance. since I cannot reach anything above 4000 anyways, no point going for the X models. besides, it will run cooler and use less voltage. (that is...hopefully...)

I am open for any kind of northbridge performance level tuning advice and memory optimizations, even if the mobo has littel above 400, the RAMs are 1600 mhz 1.5v.


----------



## sarge83

last result


----------



## rockit00

It appears that someone released a lot of DFI Hybrid P45 ION-T2A2 motherboards recently. They are showing up as NEW with all accessories included. I've modded a LAN Party P45 JR for the X5460 in the past and I was wondering if anyone has tried to mod these Hybrid ION P45's?


----------



## Mark-o

Has anyone updated their win10 and noticed a drop in performance with an e5450? Regarding to the Intel patch.


----------



## Laithan

Your question is impossible to answer as the impact of the patch depends heavily on the specific workload/multi-tasking given to the CPU.

There's plenty of information out there now even on youtube (spoon fed) and one of the details is that it affects all intel processors (not model/gen specific)


----------



## Mark-o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Your question is impossible to answer as the impact of the patch depends heavily on the specific workload/multi-tasking given to the CPU.
> 
> There's plenty of information out there now even on youtube (spoon fed) and one of the details is that it affects all intel processors (not model/gen specific)


According to Intel the older the CPU the worst the impact. And depending if you are using Windows 10 vs windows 7. Coffee lake will notice a small performance hits vs haswell will have a more noticable of a hit. I'm just asking if anyone has noticed any sort of change in their performance.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> Your question is impossible to answer as the impact of the patch depends heavily on the specific workload/multi-tasking given to the CPU.
> 
> There's plenty of information out there now even on youtube (spoon fed) and one of the details is that it affects all intel processors (not model/gen specific)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark-o*
> 
> According to Intel the older the CPU the worst the impact. And depending if you are using Windows 10 vs windows 7. Coffee lake will notice a small performance hits vs haswell will have a more noticable of a hit. I'm just asking if anyone has noticed any sort of change in their performance.


Don't have time right now,but tomorrow after noon I'll fire up my e5450 with win10 and update it then run the cpu test on cinebench since I have my last results for that also. Or just run it before the update then after. Should have results by this time tomorrow.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Don't have time right now,but tomorrow after noon I'll fire up my e5450 with win10 and update it then run the cpu test on cinebench since I have my last results for that also. Or just run it before the update then after. Should have results by this time tomorrow.


Well, with internet unhooked and not updated with latest, score was 

420 on cpu rendering. WITH the newest updates 
the cpu rendering test scored it's HIGHEST with 435. LOL, Go figure....


----------



## hyan

hi,i want to use x5470 in p5ql pro,its high 125tdp,i dont have any cooler rahter jus stock intel,but my usage is very limited ,jus internet youtube watching hd movies playing cs1.6 ,ebooks ,occasional dvd burning (very few times),system is weak btw jus 2gb ram ,1gb ddr5 gt730 nvidea ,450w psu tats all.. can anyone guess how much temp it wud be in idle ,but will try to buy a cheap cooler before summer burns my room to 27-30c ..jus wana try with stock cooler once n see.." thanks guys oh yeah forgot to say --i don overclock but wana undervolt anything gpu or cpu to decrease temps if possible,pls shine somlight on tat matter too,thank you all


----------



## Mark-o

hmm interesting. There has been reports of older macs with intel cpus getting almost a 30% hit in performance. I guess xeons have not been effected as much.


----------



## schuck6566

saying "stock intel cooler" can be kinda vague... they ran like 65w,80-95w,100w,120w. depended on the cpu they were out with.Some had copper cores that let them handle hottler cpus,some were all aluminum, some were thicker ect.,ect.,... best way to guess is see what cpu it came with if still with originol and see what wattage & tjmax for that cpu was. Then compare to your xeon.


----------



## schuck6566

yeah, even if something in background threw off the "before" test,after the update I'm still getting some of my top scores here.435 and later a 437.you can see other previous scores were 428 to 432 with this cpu speed.







I DID notice 1 of the 4 cores seemed slower then the rest,but still overall was faster.(this has always had 1 core that was slower,if it's MORE so I can't really tell.)







also,the slower part may be in a different area of usage. I just used this test 'cause I had past records,and it has a specific cpu test.


----------



## AgentKGB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark-o*
> 
> Has anyone updated their win10 and noticed a drop in performance with an e5450? Regarding to the Intel patch.


I haven't benchmarked but I haven't noticed a difference post-patch.

I'm on a X5460 on Windows 10 with 4 GB of DDR3.

Huge and belated thanks to schuck6566 for the BIOS. I'm sorry it took so long to get back to anyone. I have been absolutely crazy busy.


----------



## hyan

wow,well said..then i hope i should not even think of stock cooler which came with e2180 dual core pentium,a more than decade older cpu,but i bought this refurbished mobo p5ql pro using till now closer to be a year ..,so even with my mediocre usage what you think about temps of x5470 ,btw may be this will make som assumptions e2180 runs til 41c wen i play cs1.6,i don play tat more than 20 min anyway,offline not even online,its not like i don wana buy a cooler,jus trying to have a cheap one,now room temps might be 23 to 25c but in summer it will be 27-30c


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyan*
> 
> wow,well said..then i hope i should not even think of stock cooler which came with e2180 dual core pentium,a more than decade older cpu,but i bought this refurbished mobo p5ql pro using till now closer to be a year ..,so even with my mediocre usage what you think about temps of x5470 ,btw may be this will make som assumptions e2180 runs til 41c wen i play cs1.6,i don play tat more than 20 min anyway,offline not even online,its not like i don wana buy a cooler,jus trying to have a cheap one,now room temps might be 23 to 25c but in summer it will be 27-30c


here's what temps look like on my q6600(105w quad core) with a stock quad core cooler. This is JUST windows and a 1080 video in full screen on youtube.Built in intel graphics. my temps in apt. are about 22 to 23c. this is with stock case & airflow. Increased airflow would help a little. 1st pic is with vid, 2nd is after with JUST windows & this page.


----------



## schuck6566

Strange, the q6600 pc isn't being offered the patches for the meltdown/specter issues,while my xeon received them.Only updates being offered the q6600 were the monthly malware scan,and adobe flash. The xeon received @ least 2 others. I wonder if they aren't supporting 65nm, or if it's the lack of SSSE4.1?LOL, after a SECOND manual scan, Microsoft has graced me with KB4056892 which I believe contains the patches.







Edit: "First and foremost, installing cumulative update KB4056892 pushes OS version number to 16299.192 and keeps a system protected against the Meltdown and Spectre security flaws." <--- supposedly....


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyan*
> 
> wow,well said..then i hope i should not even think of stock cooler which came with e2180 dual core pentium,a more than decade older cpu,but i bought this refurbished mobo p5ql pro using till now closer to be a year ..,so even with my mediocre usage what you think about temps of x5470 ,btw may be this will make som assumptions e2180 runs til 41c wen i play cs1.6,i don play tat more than 20 min anyway,offline not even online,its not like i don wana buy a cooler,jus trying to have a cheap one,now room temps might be 23 to 25c but in summer it will be 27-30c


i use a cooler master hyper 212 evo heatsink with a noctua NF-F12 Industrial PPC-3000 PWM on my X5470. i use mine for the same things you use yours for so that fan is overkill for everyday use but to get to the overclock i wanted to achieve i needed every bit of it. and it does run cooler than with a normal noctua NF_F12 PWM fan for everyday use. my X5470 isn't the greatest overclocker so at 4000 with 1.25v it would still run between 75-80 degrees with the crappy fan that comes with the heatsink running prime 95. i've tried a bunch of different high end air coolers with the X series 120w xeons and none of them work any better than the 212 evo does. the fan seems to be the biggest factor.


----------



## AgentKGB

I use this cooler on my X5460

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/deepcool-gammaxx-400-slim-tower-cpu-cooler,4460.html

My CPU usually sits at around 35 or so Celsius.


----------



## Laithan

This is compatible with S775 w/backplate option
http://www.swiftech.com/ApogeeXL.aspx
http://www.swiftech.com/H240-X.aspx


----------



## hyan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgentKGB*
> 
> I use this cooler on my X5460
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/deepcool-gammaxx-400-slim-tower-cpu-cooler,4460.html
> 
> My CPU usually sits at around 35 or so Celsius.


hi,will this cause the vrm or mofset ,those little chips under it to heat up ,somwher i read fan facin up is good than the side fan cooler,my case isnt good for airflow,its a old case


----------



## hyan

ok everyone now get ready for pc horror....haha
this is how my pc runs for almost a year now,these are the pics,hope this means somthing ..
https://ibb.co/kgvBCG
https://ibb.co/eKs2Kw
https://ibb.co/hH1ORb
https://ibb.co/eh8sKw
https://ibb.co/jNZGew
https://ibb.co/e3aBCG

and in this i am willing to put x5470 ,yes will but fans to cool down mobo,already in the way i think..,also ordered tamp sensor,south bridge is hot to touch 2sec ..


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyan*
> 
> hi,will this cause the vrm or mofset ,those little chips under it to heat up ,somwher i read fan facin up is good than the side fan cooler,my case isnt good for airflow,its a old case


the raised coolers like the gammax or the evo212 will actually help a little because it's letting heat rise from them more then the stock coolers do.(more clearance in some cases)and it removes some of the cpu heat from the area because the cpu cooler is higher.


----------



## paratrooper

*Bios 1104 mod. for Asus p5ql-E*

Hi! I have an XEON x5460 socket 771 and I want to install it on Asus P5QL-E socket 775 with the 1104 bios. Can anyone provide me the modified 1104 bios.
Best Regards


----------



## schuck6566

*Asus P5QL-E modded bios for 45nm socket 771 xeon mod support.*



paratrooper said:


> Hi! I have an XEON x5460 socket 771 and I want to install it on Asus P5QL-E socket 775 with the 1104 bios. Can anyone provide me the modified 1104 bios.
> Best Regards


Here's the Asus P5QL-E bios ver.1104 modded for 45nm socket771 cpu support and 45nm socket 775 cpu microcodes have been updated. All other microcodes left intact.


----------



## SpetsOC

*Gigabyte GA-X48-DQ6 + Intel Xeon X5482*

Hello
i am running Gigabyte GA-X48-DQ6 Motherboard with Q9400 CPU OC to 3.2MHz
BIOS Properties	
BIOS Type	Award Modular
BIOS Version	F7
Award BIOS Type	Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
Award BIOS Message	X48-DQ6 F7
System BIOS Date	07/17/08
Video BIOS Date	08/20/15

CPU Properties	
CPU Type	QuadCore Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400, 3200 MHz (8 x 400)
CPU Alias	Yorkfield-3M
CPU Stepping	R0
Instruction Set	x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1
Original Clock	2667 MHz
Min / Max CPU Multiplier	6x / 8x
Engineering Sample	No
L1 Code Cache	32 KB per core
L1 Data Cache	32 KB per core
L2 Cache	2x 3 MB (On-Die, ECC, ASC, Full-Speed)

i ordered 
Intel Xeon X5482 3.2GHz/12M/1600 that “Fits directly in LGA775 socket motherboard with no need to modify”
that i am planing to OC to 4MHz or more with water cooling.
there is any chance that these setup will work?
Thanks allot.


----------



## nbdy32

Hi all,

I have bought a :

Xenon e5430 ...

P45 Computer Gigabit Ethernet Mainboard Motherboard 771/775 Dual Board DDR3 Support L5420 High Compatibity ...

Updatet the microcodes (I think),flashed the bios back ...

The computer stands on "sterting windows" and the win logo flashes all the time (tryed for 40 minutes),but no system boot ...

Its a windows 7 ..

what to do ???


thx


----------



## schuck6566

SpetsOC said:


> Hello
> i am running Gigabyte GA-X48-DQ6 Motherboard with Q9400 CPU OC to 3.2MHz
> BIOS Properties
> BIOS Type Award Modular
> BIOS Version F7
> Award BIOS Type Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
> Award BIOS Message X48-DQ6 F7
> System BIOS Date 07/17/08
> Video BIOS Date 08/20/15
> 
> CPU Properties
> CPU Type QuadCore Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400, 3200 MHz (8 x 400)
> CPU Alias Yorkfield-3M
> CPU Stepping R0
> Instruction Set x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1
> Original Clock 2667 MHz
> Min / Max CPU Multiplier 6x / 8x
> Engineering Sample No
> L1 Code Cache 32 KB per core
> L1 Data Cache 32 KB per core
> L2 Cache 2x 3 MB (On-Die, ECC, ASC, Full-Speed)
> 
> i ordered
> Intel Xeon X5482 3.2GHz/12M/1600 that “Fits directly in LGA775 socket motherboard with no need to modify”
> that i am planing to OC to 4MHz or more with water cooling.
> there is any chance that these setup will work?
> Thanks allot.


Look under chipset compatibility on the page linked. You'll see the answe and the reason is below the chart.  https://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/2/


----------



## schuck6566

nbdy32 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have bought a :
> 
> Xenon e5430 ...
> 
> P45 Computer Gigabit Ethernet Mainboard Motherboard 771/775 Dual Board DDR3 Support L5420 High Compatibity ...
> 
> Updatet the microcodes (I think),flashed the bios back ...
> 
> The computer stands on "sterting windows" and the win logo flashes all the time (tryed for 40 minutes),but no system boot ...
> 
> Its a windows 7 ..
> 
> what to do ???
> 
> 
> thx


DEEP breath... Model of the board(e.g. GA-EP45-DS3L,or GA-EP45UD3L) memory, ect. After updating the bios,did you reset the cmos? turn off speed step?


----------



## schuck6566

This [MOD] LGA775 Support for LGA771 Xeon CPU's thread WILL be ck'd on a regular basis! The change in platform has not driven me away!


----------



## paratrooper

Hi !
Thanks schuck6566 for the help, it's already working.
Best regards.


----------



## Boorock

*The X5470 Truth... saying hi to i3-7300 , i3-7100 & Pentium G4560*

Ready for the "pure power" of a Xeon X5470 on a 10yrs old ASUS P5Q Turbo (DDR2) ?

Hit it !

The Fastest X5470 with a GTX 1060 ! (Still... )

3Dmark FireStrike
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/13179515

3Dmark TimeSpy
https://www.3dmark.com/spy/2159660

3Dmark FireStrike comparison:
X5470 vs. i3 7300 / i3 7100 / Pentium G4560 with GTX 1060 6GB !
https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13179515/fs/12813019/fs/13564509/fs/12250709#

...and here are some more scores with the older AMD R9 380 4GB
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/11549992
http://valid.x86.fr/v42h4g

It's good to have a XEON


----------



## schuck6566

Boorock said:


> Ready for the "pure power" of a Xeon X5470 on a 10yrs old ASUS P5Q Turbo (DDR2) ?
> 
> Hit it !
> 
> The Fastest X5470 with a GTX 1060 ! (Still... )
> 
> 3Dmark FireStrike
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/13179515
> 
> 3Dmark TimeSpy
> https://www.3dmark.com/spy/2159660
> 
> 3Dmark FireStrike comparison:
> X5470 vs. i3 7300 / i3 7100 / Pentium G4560 with GTX 1060 6GB !
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13179515/fs/12813019/fs/13564509/fs/12250709#
> 
> ...and here are some more scores with the older AMD R9 380 4GB
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/11549992
> http://valid.x86.fr/v42h4g
> 
> It's good to have a XEON


LOL, my locked i7 2600 with a gtx 970 scores something like 9765 in firestrike because the cpu/combined scores bring it down.:thumb:so the xeon's still compete.Edit: Here's my time spy results for comparison. :thumb:


----------



## brownstone101

Hello, i just Completed my 771 mod, I had a Q6600 before this, re flashed bios with micro codes, by the books, etc etc, haven't had any real instability 

Installed CPU is X5460

having a little trouble with my OC but this was true before with my Q6600 i could only get to 2.7~2.8ghz before it wouldn't post.

Attached are CPUZ of what is installed.... 

my ram came from a random pc I had laying around its DDR3 1600 that i was able to down-clock and get to work, but i wonder if that isn't what is causing my problems 

cooling is no problem, and honestly where it is now, is awesome from what it was before. (was trying to get Q6600 to 3.1) and this was 15$

It could be the G41 motherboard, ram timings, I don't know honestly maybe someone will see a big error I'm missing that will help get it into the 3.5~3.7 zone. 

I do need to get the bios settings but i don't know to box post that... a PM with any info would be awesome so i could get more info. without writing everything down.

Thank you all,


----------



## schuck6566

brownstone101 said:


> Hello, i just Completed my 771 mod, I had a Q6600 before this, re flashed bios with micro codes, by the books, etc etc, haven't had any real instability
> 
> Installed CPU is X5460
> 
> having a little trouble with my OC but this was true before with my Q6600 i could only get to 2.7~2.8ghz before it wouldn't post.
> 
> Attached are CPUZ of what is installed....
> 
> my ram came from a random pc I had laying around its DDR3 1600 that i was able to down-clock and get to work, but i wonder if that isn't what is causing my problems
> 
> cooling is no problem, and honestly where it is now, is awesome from what it was before. (was trying to get Q6600 to 3.1) and this was 15$
> 
> It could be the G41 motherboard, ram timings, I don't know honestly maybe someone will see a big error I'm missing that will help get it into the 3.5~3.7 zone.
> 
> I do need to get the bios settings but i don't know to box post that... a PM with any info would be awesome so i could get more info. without writing everything down.
> 
> Thank you all,


Ok,First,the g41 chipset isn't the greatest for OC'ing. Next the ram you're using is 1.35 volt ram supposedly made for gateway. Most of the DDR3 775 boards I've seen running seem to be happier with the higher voltage ram.(1.5 & up)you might want to set the speed on that for 1066 to start off since it OC's to 1333 according to Asus. Now,the 41 chipset series had holes in their FSB settings that wouldn't post or would be unstable.(e.g. 343 wouldn't post, 350 would post fine)Sometimes bumping the PCI-e from 100 to 101or 102 would also help matters. YOU NEED TO WATCH FOR DISK ERRORS,ECT.,IF YOU PUSH THE PCI-e TOO FAR!!!(Some found 104 worked for them,but again,need to watch for errors!)I believe the Sata connectors/data are tied in with this setting also. Or it was people using a sata card, either way,BECAREFUL.  As for posting the bios, I just snap a pic with phone,tablet upload to comp and post that.


----------



## brownstone101

Heres the bios, and yeah rams so pricey and had 6gb total laying around but i wish it wasn't low voltage but the 2gb stick is normal.. so i dont have much room to play there unless i find for cheap or drop 70$ on some ripjaw which i don't want to do.

Sorry i hope those pictures aren't huge.

i have 3 settings in the dram frequency i think those are ratios when i change them.

The AMI bios is a little more complicated than some other guides but, I do think i understand somewhat.. it goes at current setting 800~1098~1450 (math may be off) when i go up or down with it, and cpu frequency changes the Dram frequency which is correct. would lowering it down to the lower ratio, give me more head room?

as you said my motherboard is 1333mhz rated speed and its running 1359 mhz currently 

Thank you


----------



## brownstone101

It wont post on the 816 mhz

posts on 1088mhz

and don't want to try 1360mhz unless someone knows something i dont.

did change it to 101 and brought down to 340mhz to see if anything was better using even settings. i was just increasing it by 2 till it wouldnt post. which was 348~

Hope this helps. 

thanks


----------



## schuck6566

brownstone101 said:


> It wont post on the 816 mhz
> 
> posts on 1088mhz
> 
> and don't want to try 1360mhz unless someone knows something i dont.
> 
> did change it to 101 and brought down to 340mhz to see if anything was better using even settings. i was just increasing it by 2 till it wouldnt post. which was 348~
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> thanks


you're probably gonna need someone better with ram timings,ect., to help ya. maybe a forum on the rams?


----------



## schuck6566

Incase they lock the feedback forum, feel free to visit here --> http://www.overclock.net/forum/22-o...ther-compare-issues-new-ocn.html#post26842729


----------



## schuck6566

brownstone101 said:


> It wont post on the 816 mhz
> 
> posts on 1088mhz
> 
> and don't want to try 1360mhz unless someone knows something i dont.
> 
> did change it to 101 and brought down to 340mhz to see if anything was better using even settings. i was just increasing it by 2 till it wouldnt post. which was 348~
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> thanks


BTW, Did you try jumping the FSB to like 356-358 and seeing if it would post?(try to get past possible hole/blind spot)


----------



## ismailT.PC_Hast

Dear schuck6566, I appreciate your help on the forum, thank you for your patience and interest in other friends.
After that, if you allow me, I would like to contribute to this forum for help.


----------



## schuck6566

ismailT.PC_Hast said:


> Dear schuck6566, I appreciate your help on the forum, thank you for your patience and interest in other friends.
> After that, if you allow me, I would like to contribute to this forum for help.


Any and everyone is welcome to post here. I was just letting people know I was still around with the new site changes. see ---> http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...ormation/1648609-overclock-net-migration.html <--- for details of changes. I'm sure others will be here also.It's good to have you. This thread was started before I ever joined,and hopefully will still have support if I'm not around.(such as yourself) :thumb:


----------



## ismailT.PC_Hast

ASUS P5K64 WS
XEON X5460
Overclock:%47 @4.66Ghz.

http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/5405900


----------



## ismailT.PC_Hast

*ASUS P5K64 WS XEON X5460 Overclock:%47 @4.66Ghz.*

ASUS P5K64 WS
XEON X5460
Overclock:%47 @4.66Ghz.

http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/5405900


----------



## agentx007

I hacked so hard, userbenchmark broke (no RAM because clearly 16GB isn't possible on Rampage Extreme) or HDD test (because XP941 isn't supported, just like X3370 CPU) 
http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/7789453









^CPU-z valid : https://valid.x86.fr/88wbi8


----------



## schuck6566

Good to see peeps still working & posting here! :specool:


----------



## ismailT.PC_Hast

schuck6566 said:


> Good to see peeps still working & posting here! :specool:


There is more...
Even with older systems, still stable and overlock upper limits can be made.
775 socket The overclocking success on the boards is very nice.
New generation systems can not give me that pleasure..:thumb:


----------



## xxMADxx

*E5450 micro codes*

Hey, I have a inspiron 530 with a dg33m03, and 1.0.18 bios and Xeon E5450. 

I would like to run 64 bit and utilize all ram but I can't figure out how to add the micro code for the processor. 

I tried to follow instructions towards the beginning of this thread and the tutorial on delided but my bios file is .exe not .bin and it is not working. 

Can anyone help me out? Perhaps someone who has upgraded this same system could just tell me how you did it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## schuck6566

xxMADxx said:


> Hey, I have a inspiron 530 with a dg33m03, and 1.0.18 bios and Xeon E5450.
> 
> I would like to run 64 bit and utilize all ram but I can't figure out how to add the micro code for the processor.
> 
> I tried to follow instructions towards the beginning of this thread and the tutorial on delided but my bios file is .exe not .bin and it is not working.
> 
> Can anyone help me out? Perhaps someone who has upgraded this same system could just tell me how you did it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


you have to open the exe file using a dos command in using the command prompt. see screenshot for directions.


----------



## xxMADxx

I tried that it just tries to install the bios with 530_1018.exe /writerom.


----------



## agentx007

Stability tests : 








Valid : https://www.3dmark.com/spy/3458553


----------



## ried16

can somebody add the xeon codes to this. and can you tell by looking at the bios if there are any overclocking settings that can be unlocked by hitting ctrl plus another key like the gigabyte boards. i've researched this some and can't find any answers. the reason i ask is the specs i've found say ddr3 1333(OC) 1066. i tried some 1600 and some 1333 but they run at 1066 and theres no settings to change the speed or overclock settings just timings which makes no sense if your gonna make a socket 775 board that uses ddr3.


----------



## schuck6566

ried16 said:


> can somebody add the xeon codes to this. and can you tell by looking at the bios if there are any overclocking settings that can be unlocked by hitting ctrl plus another key like the gigabyte boards. i've researched this some and can't find any answers. the reason i ask is the specs i've found say ddr3 1333(OC) 1066. i tried some 1600 and some 1333 but they run at 1066 and theres no settings to change the speed or overclock settings just timings which makes no sense if your gonna make a socket 775 board that uses ddr3.


Here's the bios with the 65 & 45 nm socket 771 & 775 microcodes added and updated.(contains UPDATES for all Core 2 Duo and later desktop processors & all LGA 771 Xeon processors (except older Pentium 4 based 50xx models)) non duplicate codes left in.
The memory oc may be tied into the FSB oc. (as you raise the fsb,the memory will clock higher)


----------



## ried16

thanks again. theres no fsb settings or overclock related settings in the bios so thats why the specs saying 1333(oc) make no sense to me. unless there hidden and you have to unlock them by pressing ctrl F something of that nature but i can't find anything googling.


----------



## schuck6566

ried16 said:


> thanks again. theres no fsb settings or overclock related settings in the bios so thats why the specs saying 1333(oc) make no sense to me. unless there hidden and you have to unlock them by pressing ctrl F something of that nature but i can't find anything googling.


https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-BIOS-MOD-REQUEST-ASUS-P5G41T-M-SI See possible answer there, OR https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-ASUS-P5G41T-M-SI-SLIC-2-1 here.


----------



## sophietyrrell

*Compatibility*

Would a Xeon e5450 be compatible with an ASUS P5KPL/1600 mobo?

I have the cpu already but it doesn't work with the mobo on my HP xw4400 Workstation mobo so I have to upgrade that.


----------



## Twisthor

Intel's microcode updates that were announced in january for our xeons have been canceled today: https://newsroom.intel.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/11/2018/04/microcode-update-guidance.pdf


----------



## schuck6566

Twisthor said:


> Intel's microcode updates that were announced in january for our xeons have been canceled today: https://newsroom.intel.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/11/2018/04/microcode-update-guidance.pdf


Doesn't surprise me,our xeons and the c2d/c2q were also canceled. Looks like their done with any support for those chips.


----------



## agentx007

Twisthor said:


> Intel's microcode updates that were announced in january for our xeons have been canceled today: https://newsroom.intel.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/11/2018/04/microcode-update-guidance.pdf


Having support for Lynnfield, and not having it for Bloomfield ? 
Having support for Xeon-class Gulftown (LGA 1366), but not for 980X/990X ?
^Is it just me or is this plain weird/stupid from "canceling support" point of view...


----------



## abso

Hi guys, have a Gigabyte EP45-UD3 lying around and found out about this mod. So right now I want to give it a try but I'm not sure what CPU I should get. There are a lot of Xeon X54XX and E54XX on ebay. Do both work on my board with this mod? Is there any noteworthy difference between E an X Xeons? On Intel product website they look almost the same. 

The E5450 for example has 80W TDP and the X5450 120W TDP. All the other specs are identical. Doesnt that make the E5450 the better CPU?


----------



## schuck6566

the e5450 should be the better performer because it can take higher temps(67tcase vs 63tcase),and it's picked to run base clock @ lower power more consistantly. You shouldn't have any issue getting the 5450's to 4.0Ghz and 4.4+ has been achieved. just remember that the temps on the xeons are different then the c2q. (in temp software the xeons are normally 15degrees cooler then shown unless you adjust for it.) here's a list of the tjmax temps for the cpu's. http://www.overclock.net/forum/25655118-post8.html


----------



## abso

Thanks for your help @schuck6566

Do I have to update my bios with this microcode updates to get the CPU to work? I only have the board right now and no CPU so I can not update the BIOS =(


----------



## Droidriven

abso said:


> Thanks for your help @schuck6566
> 
> Do I have to update my bios with this microcode updates to get the CPU to work? I only have the board right now and no CPU so I can not update the BIOS =(


As far as I know, all of the Gigabyte EP45 UD3* boards can use Xeons without a BIOS mod, the latest stock BIOS version should do.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## schuck6566

Droidriven said:


> As far as I know, all of the Gigabyte EP45 UD3* boards can use Xeons without a BIOS mod, the latest stock BIOS version should do.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


If you want to ck, download the bios,put in a folder, download intelmicrocodelist.exe , put IT in the same folder.Open a DOS command prompt in that directory/folder. https://www.delidded.com/how-to-open-a-folder-in-a-dos-command-prompt-window/ 
*Step 5 - Verify that the microcode was added correctly*

The following command will show you a list of all of the microcodes in your BIOS file:
intelmicrocodelist.exe YOUR_BIOS.BIN You should verify that the microcode for your processor's CPUID is present. If you don't know what your CPUID is, check out the following guide: How to get the CPUID, Stepping, or sSpec for an Intel CPU.
Here's what we see for the Xeon E5450:
Core steppingsC0 (Q5YQ, SLANQ)
E0 (QFUF, SLBBM)CPUIDs10676 (SLANQ)
1067A (QFUF, SLBBM)
*Here's what the different parts of the filename mean:*



*cpu0001067a* - 1067A is the CPUID that is supported by this microcode
*plat00000044* - plat is short for platform. This tells which sockets are supported by the microcode.
LGA 771 microcodes have a 4, 40, or 44 in this section
Desktop LGA 775 has a 1, 10, or 11
So make sure you have a 10676 & a 1067A code with 4,40,or 44 after it! otherwise it'll be the code for a socket 775 c2d/c2q cpu.:thumb:


----------



## abso

What is the safest way to remove the two plastic nots on the socket to fit in the xeon? I dont have a 775 CPU anymore to put in to protect the pins so a cutter knife might be a bit tricky. Especially on the smaller plastic not.


----------



## ismailT.PC_Hast

abso said:


> What is the safest way to remove the two plastic nots on the socket to fit in the xeon? I dont have a 775 CPU anymore to put in to protect the pins so a cutter knife might be a bit tricky. Especially on the smaller plastic not.


Like the video, you can do it like I did.:thumb:


----------



## schuck6566

abso said:


> What is the safest way to remove the two plastic nots on the socket to fit in the xeon? I dont have a 775 CPU anymore to put in to protect the pins so a cutter knife might be a bit tricky. Especially on the smaller plastic not.


heat the blade off a box cutter,it makes it go through the plastic knobs easier.


----------



## abso

So I ****ed up one time today when I removed the knobs. I bend 2 pins up by 1 row. I was able to bend them back pretty close to what they were before I think. Anyone has experience with bend pins and how are my chances that this board will still work?

I uploaded some pics of the socket after I bend the pins back in place as good as I could.


----------



## schuck6566

abso said:


> So I ****ed up one time today when I removed the knobs. I bend 2 pins up by 1 row. I was able to bend them back pretty close to what they were before I think. Anyone has experience with bend pins and how are my chances that this board will still work?
> 
> I uploaded some pics of the socket after I bend the pins back in place as good as I could.


If you have a 775 cpu, try dropping THAT in and seeing if it boots like it should.


----------



## Aserton

As long as the pins aren't severed simply bend it back in place, i bent one a little and it still works after I bent it back, the cpu simply mashes those pins down anyways. But yea its best to have an old cpu to protect the pins, I braced my hand with the other and did it slowly, only slipped up on the one in a crowded system where i couldn't get positioning quite right, 2 out of 3 without a mistake isn't so bad, but yea its easier with most things moved out of the way.


----------



## abso

schuck6566 said:


> If you have a 775 cpu, try dropping THAT in and seeing if it boots like it should.


I dont have one anymore, tomorrow my xeon will come. Now if its not working I wont know if its the CPU or the bend pins.


----------



## Dhjsi855

So I have a prebuilt 775 desktop, the Acer M3900, which has an AMI BIOS. Slipped in the 771 microcode with correct CPUID for E5440 and popped that E5440 after clearing CMOS but now I can't seem to boot any OS except for very old Linux. The latest Ubuntu doesn't boot to installer and gives a "Self detected CPU stall", and Windows installer actually never loads but the "starting" screen does with the loading icon moving in ultra slow motion, like a frame every few seconds (definitely in motion). Any help? I've messed around with every BIOS option I can think of.


----------



## schuck6566

nateify said:


> So I have a prebuilt 775 desktop, the Acer M3900, which has an AMI BIOS. Slipped in the 771 microcode with correct CPUID for E5440 and popped that E5440 after clearing CMOS but now I can't seem to boot any OS except for very old Linux. The latest Ubuntu doesn't boot to installer and gives a "Self detected CPU stall", and Windows installer actually never loads but the "starting" screen does with the loading icon moving in ultra slow motion, like a frame every few seconds (definitely in motion). Any help? I've messed around with every BIOS option I can think of.


try disabling speed-step & c1e 
make sure sata is installed


----------



## Dhjsi855

schuck6566 said:


> try disabling speed-step & c1e
> make sure sata is installed


I can only see options for disabling speedstep via disabling EIST, not sure about C1E. As for SATA, it's enabled and set to AHCI. Here are the BIOS options I have to work with:



Spoiler


----------



## Terminator90

Hi everybody, I have an AsRock G41M-VS3 R2 with an intel E5200 and I would like to install an intel xeon processor. Searching on this forum, it seems that my motherboard work well with an intel xeon e5420. Before buying it, I'd like to know if I need a modded BIOS or i can simply install the processor in this motherboard and use it. Thanks in advance. :thumb:


----------



## schuck6566

Terminator90 said:


> Hi everybody, I have an AsRock G41M-VS3 R2 with an intel E5200 and I would like to install an intel xeon processor. Searching on this forum, it seems that my motherboard work well with an intel xeon e5420. Before buying it, I'd like to know if I need a modded BIOS or i can simply install the processor in this motherboard and use it. Thanks in advance. :thumb:


Most likely you woll need to ADD the xeon microcodes to the bios for the cpu to be properly detected & fully functional.


----------



## Terminator90

schuck6566 said:


> Most likely you woll need to ADD the xeon microcodes to the bios for the cpu to be properly detected & fully functional.


Which is the microcode of xeon E5420 ? How can i see if the microcode it's included in my BIOS ? Anyway i have the v1.90 BIOS version. You can find it HERE


----------



## abso

Today I got my mod sticker and cpu. I didnt have time to try a lot but I was able to put everything together and get into bios. A bit of a relieve after bending a few pins but have to see if it will run stable. It's bin a while since I used a 775 board. 

I ran into an issue when I tried to install windows 10. I dont have a DVD-Drive in the system so I tried to install it via usb-stick. I tried media creation tool as well as rufus to create a bootable drive. The problem is I always get stuck right at the beginning of the installation after pressing F12 on boot and selecting the usb-stick. It load the installation screen (attachment) and just gets stuck there forever. Not even the spinning circle shows up.

After trying everything I decided to give it a try with Linux. Create a bootable usb-stick with linux mint and this installed without any issues. Anyone here mb has an idea how to get windows installation to work with an usb-stick?

Also how do I know if I should make a bios update with new microde? Are there any pre-packaged bios versions for my board? 

https://www.gigabyte.com/de/Motherboard/GA-EP45-UD3LR-rev-10#ov


----------



## schuck6566

abso said:


> Today I got my mod sticker and cpu. I didnt have time to try a lot but I was able to put everything together and get into bios. A bit of a relieve after bending a few pins but have to see if it will run stable. It's bin a while since I used a 775 board.
> 
> I ran into an issue when I tried to install windows 10. I dont have a DVD-Drive in the system so I tried to install it via usb-stick. I tried media creation tool as well as rufus to create a bootable drive. The problem is I always get stuck right at the beginning of the installation after pressing F12 on boot and selecting the usb-stick. It load the installation screen (attachment) and just gets stuck there forever. Not even the spinning circle shows up.
> 
> After trying everything I decided to give it a try with Linux. Create a bootable usb-stick with linux mint and this installed without any issues. Anyone here mb has an idea how to get windows installation to work with an usb-stick?
> 
> Also how do I know if I should make a bios update with new microde? Are there any pre-packaged bios versions for my board?
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/de/Motherboard/GA-EP45-UD3LR-rev-10#ov


Try with this bios, if the xeon codes aren't there, they won't have sse 4.1 and other features enabled that windows 10 looks for. Also,try dis abling speedstep features if it still acts up with new bios. REMEMBER to reset the cmos after flashing the new bios so the cpu will be detected properly.


----------



## abso

schuck6566 said:


> Try with this bios, if the xeon codes aren't there, they won't have sse 4.1 and other features enabled that windows 10 looks for. Also,try dis abling speedstep features if it still acts up with new bios. REMEMBER to reset the cmos after flashing the new bios so the cpu will be detected properly.


Thank you for the link, this actually fixed the problem. Last issue I have now is that my fans are all going at 100%. What are you guys using to regulate fans on this old platform?


----------



## schuck6566

Terminator90 said:


> Which is the microcode of xeon E5420 ? How can i see if the microcode it's included in my BIOS ? Anyway i have the v1.90 BIOS version. You can find it HERE


Here's a site with clear directions if you wish to learn more about adding the codes to your bios. https://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/ And I also have attached a bios with the codes for the socket 771 xeons added and the socket 775 microcodes updated. Just follow directions posted on the delidded site for using intelmicrocodelist tool to see what codes are in a bios.


----------



## schuck6566

Install cpu-z and core temp. cpu-z should be showing SSE4.1 and VT-x if not, there may be an issue. Core temp you will show your temps, BUT you will need to go to options and adjust them as shown in the included pic. (set the offsets to -15degrees MINUS 15) make sure you fans are on the cpufan plug and not just a full power plug. You can enable speedstep again if it's disabled. FYI, I used my I7 for the cpu-z screen shot,but it's similar up to the SSE4.1(no 4.2 for example on the xeon)


----------



## Terminator90

schuck6566 said:


> Here's a site with clear directions if you wish to learn more about adding the codes to your bios. https://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/ And I also have attached a bios with the codes for the socket 771 xeons added and the socket 775 microcodes updated. Just follow directions posted on the delidded site for using intelmicrocodelist tool to see what codes are in a bios.


Big thanks schuck6566  

Now I will buy an intel xeon E5420 from a chinese online shop for about 13 $. The only thing is that i will have to wait one month or more to receive it  I will let you know the result. Thanks again. :thumb:


----------



## Dhjsi855

schuck6566 said:


> try disabling speed-step & c1e
> make sure sata is installed


It seems the BIOS only has the option to disable speedstep, I see nothing for c1e. SATA is recognized and I cannot get Windows installer to properly run in IDE, RAID, or AHCI modes.


----------



## ismailT.PC_Hast

nateify said:


> It seems the BIOS only has the option to disable speedstep, I see nothing for c1e. SATA is recognized and I cannot get Windows installer to properly run in IDE, RAID, or AHCI modes.


What is the motherboard model?
CPU Model?


----------



## Dhjsi855

ismailT.PC_Hast said:


> What is the motherboard model?
> CPU Model?


Acer Aspire M3900 OEM
Motherboard Model:	Acer EG43M
Motherboard Chipset:	Intel G43 (Eaglelake-G) + ICH10R

I am using a Xeon E5440.

The BIOS is AMI and after inserting the microcode, SSE4.1 is showing as enabled when I boot a very old Linux distro using kernel 2.6 (just what I had on hand). The latest Ubuntu gives the CPU stall errors.


----------



## schuck6566

nateify said:


> Acer Aspire M3900 OEM
> Motherboard Model: Acer EG43M
> Motherboard Chipset: Intel G43 (Eaglelake-G) + ICH10R
> 
> I am using a Xeon E5440.
> 
> The BIOS is AMI and after inserting the microcode, SSE4.1 is showing as enabled when I boot a very old Linux distro using kernel 2.6 (just what I had on hand). The latest Ubuntu gives the CPU stall errors.


*C1E* is a power saving feature for the CPU, when your PC is idle it will drop the frequency and voltage, reducing power usage and heat.
Intel Speedstep/*EIST*. ... The reason behind this is a *function* of a lot of the modern Intel motherboards called Speedstep or technically *EIST*. This drops the *CPU* multiplier down to 6x when the *CPU* power is not needed, which in turn makes less heat and saves electricity.
basicly the same.  
also, disable spread spectrum if you don't NEED it.(i.e. you're getting magnetic interference from the board)
you can also try re-seating the cpu(sometimes 1 pin can be off the pad just enough to loose contact because of the socket mod,or bad sticker placement)


----------



## ismailT.PC_Hast

As you wrote "schuck6566", the CPU comes out of the socket, plug it in again.
In doing so, you can clean the processor pins with a clean dry paint brush.
Be careful.
Also..
Spread spectrum: Disabled
Intel EIST: Disabled
Intel VT: Disabled
You can try Bios Settings this way.


----------



## Terminator90

schuck6566 said:


> Install cpu-z and core temp. cpu-z should be showing SSE4.1 and VT-x if not, there may be an issue. Core temp you will show your temps, BUT you will need to go to options and adjust them as shown in the included pic. (set the offsets to -15degrees MINUS 15) make sure you fans are on the cpufan plug and not just a full power plug. You can enable speedstep again if it's disabled. FYI, I used my I7 for the cpu-z screen shot,but it's similar up to the SSE4.1(no 4.2 for example on the xeon)


Ok last question. Using the BIOS that you have posted which version of E5420 should I buy ? The C0 (SLANV) with CPUID 10676 or the E0 (QFUP, SLBBL) with CPUID 1067A ?


----------



## schuck6566

Terminator90 said:


> Ok last question. Using the BIOS that you have posted which version of E5420 should I buy ? The C0 (SLANV) with CPUID 10676 or the E0 (QFUP, SLBBL) with CPUID 1067A ?


The bios I posted would have both microcodes in it. I would get the EO cpu because it was a later release and had more/better features available @ release. Basically the E0 is a revision of the C0 with improvements in architecture.


----------



## Vobexo

Hi,
I managed to mod my Fujitsu Celsius W370 with a Xeon 3363 (2,83GHZ)!

After updating the Microcode, the Xeon are detectet from Bios.
But Fans are running nearly on Full Speed!
With the old Core 2 Duo (3GHZ) fans are Silent!?
What is wrong? I do a full Bios reset with maniboar 2 Pin Jumper.
Win 10 64Bit Runs slow ans Bluescreen appears, after many Starts Win 10 Auto Repair mode Bring bag Win 10 online with VT-X and Enhance Speedstep off.

Somtime it came Massage CPU Fan Fail!

Fujitsu Mainboard D2817-A1

Can you help me to slow down the Fan?


----------



## schuck6566

Vobexo said:


> Hi,
> I managed to mod my Fujitsu Celsius W370 with a Xeon 3363 (2,83GHZ)!
> 
> After updating the Microcode, the Xeon are detectet from Bios.
> But Fans are running nearly on Full Speed!
> With the old Core 2 Duo (3GHZ) fans are Silent!?
> What is wrong? I do a full Bios reset with maniboar 2 Pin Jumper.
> Win 10 64Bit Runs slow ans Bluescreen appears, after many Starts Win 10 Auto Repair mode Bring bag Win 10 online with VT-X and Enhance Speedstep off.
> 
> Somtime it came Massage CPU Fan Fail!
> 
> Fujitsu Mainboard D2817-A1
> 
> Can you help me to slow down the Fan?


this may sound silly, but have you tried going to intel's site to run their driver update tool? How about any other drivers for the board? https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/detect.html


----------



## Vobexo

Hi,
i downloaded the Intel Driver Updater, but it found no driver updates for my System!

No Driver from Fujitsu for Win 10 avaiable, all Driver are MS System Driver.

Starting Intel Processor Diagnostic Tool says SPBC Fail ?!

P.S. 
Fujitsu Celsius W370 Workstation
Win 10 64Bit
LGA 775 Fujitsu Board D2817-A1 Phoenix Secure Core BIOS


----------



## Dhjsi855

nateify said:


> It seems the BIOS only has the option to disable speedstep, I see nothing for c1e. SATA is recognized and I cannot get Windows installer to properly run in IDE, RAID, or AHCI modes.


I had eventually stumbled across the solution and I will share it so others may find it in the future. It turns out C1E can be disabled via the Windows registry as outlined here: https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thr...MEL-AE-bios-and-other-cpu-options-if-possible

Unfortunately I had no Windows install on my machine and Windows installer would not run due to this issue. A normal solution would be to put in the original CPU just to install Windows and modify the registry, eventually swapping the CPU after install should not pose a problem. However I did not have the original 775 CPU on hand, so I managed to take the HDD from my Acer machine and put it into another rig to run Virtualbox and then install Windows to the real HDD via Virtualbox raw disk write through method. After modifying the registry and putting the HDD back into the real machine as is, Windows booted just fine. A very roundabout solution.

I then installed chipset drivers for good measure and after a dozen reboots for years worth of Windows 7 updates everything worked fine including SSE4.1!


----------



## schuck6566

Vobexo said:


> Hi,
> i downloaded the Intel Driver Updater, but it found no driver updates for my System!
> 
> No Driver from Fujitsu for Win 10 avaiable, all Driver are MS System Driver.
> 
> Starting Intel Processor Diagnostic Tool says SPBC Fail ?!
> 
> P.S.
> Fujitsu Celsius W370 Workstation
> Win 10 64Bit
> LGA 775 Fujitsu Board D2817-A1 Phoenix Secure Core BIOS


ck 4 an option to disable c1e(if I didn't mention that) and also silly as it sounds,make sure your fans are plugged into the proper sockets on the board. Some case fan sockets aren't regulated,others are controlled by temp in case. There should be 1 labeled cpu,make sure processor fan's plugged into that 1 and leave the case open, then see if the fan still runs full speed.


----------



## ronkwan

hi all,

i need recommendation for an MATX 775 motherboard which support DDR2 x 4 and L5420 (E0).

since my asrock g31 just died and i need a drop in replacement. i also obtained another 2 bars of ddr2 2G, so more ram slots would be desired.

much thanks!


----------



## Vobexo

This Mainboard has no seperat CPu Fan! it has only ventilation shaft with 2 big fans. 
The original Power Supplie from Fujitsu has a 3 Pin Connector on the Mainboard called Power Supply. an 4 Identical fan sockets.
I have added a stronger Power Supply without this 3 Pin Connector.
With the core 2 duo no Problems with the Fans, running slow, with Xeon fans run fast after Booting.


----------



## ismailT.PC_Hast

ronkwan said:


> hi all,
> 
> i need recommendation for an MATX 775 motherboard which support DDR2 x 4 and L5420 (E0).
> 
> since my asrock g31 just died and i need a drop in replacement. i also obtained another 2 bars of ddr2 2G, so more ram slots would be desired.
> 
> much thanks!


Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3L
ASUS COMMANDO
ASUS P5K SE
Gigabyte GA-EP45 UD3P
ASUS STRIKER II FORMULA
MSI P43 Neo-F MS-7519
Gigabyte GA-P43 ES3G
Gigabyte GA-EP45 UD3
Gigabyte GA-EP43-DS3
ASUS P5Q DELUXE
Gigabyte GA-EP35 DS3R
MSI P45 Neo2-FR (MS-7512)
............................................All of the motherboards I listed above are for DDR2 and your processor.:thumb:


----------



## ronkwan

much thanks for taking the time to answer my question.

i am thinking to get a HP DX2810 board cause it's kinda cheap (USD$12) and suits my needs (M-ATX format + DDR2 x 4).

the only thing is i'm not sure it will work with my L5420 (E0) or not, some say adding microcode will work the magic.

any experience to share?

thanks again.




ismailT.PC_Hast said:


> Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3L
> ASUS COMMANDO
> ASUS P5K SE
> Gigabyte GA-EP45 UD3P
> ASUS STRIKER II FORMULA
> MSI P43 Neo-F MS-7519
> Gigabyte GA-P43 ES3G
> Gigabyte GA-EP45 UD3
> Gigabyte GA-EP43-DS3
> ASUS P5Q DELUXE
> Gigabyte GA-EP35 DS3R
> MSI P45 Neo2-FR (MS-7512)
> ............................................All of the motherboards I listed above are for DDR2 and your processor.:thumb:


----------



## Furryhead1987

Hi, 
So I recently got a Xeon X5460 for little money, but I can't overclock or change the CPU multiplier (won't post). I can change the core voltage. I have a NF66 non-SLI motherboard with the Nvidia 680i chipset. The Ethernet and USB chips are borked, but it overclocked my Q6600 to a stable 2.8 GHz before. The dude I got the Xeon from said he had it running stable at 3.6 GHz on an Asus P5Q. The X5460 runs fine at stock speed and is recognized correctly in the BIOS. Should I upgrade my BIOS or motherboard? Or is there another possible problem here?


----------



## Furryhead1987

Hi everyone, 
I recently got a Xeon X5460 with bridged pins on the cpu itself. However: 
- Computer runs fine with X5460 at stock speed, BIOS recognizes the CPU correctly. 
- My computer won't post after changing the FSB speed
- openhardwaremonitor reports a CPU multiplier of 9.5x, even when I just changed it. 
- Core voltage can be lowered without problems. 
- NF66 overclocked a Q6600 to a stable 2.8 GHz before. 
- X5460 ran a stable 3.6 GHz on the seller's Asus P5Q. 

I have a NF66 non-SLI motherboard with the Nvidia 680i chipset. I didn't do any BIOS updates or Xeon patches. Should I do that or should I look for another motherboard?

EDIT: Sorry for double-posting, I was not paying attention.


----------



## schuck6566

Furryhead1987 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I recently got a Xeon X5460 with bridged pins on the cpu itself. However:
> - Computer runs fine with X5460 at stock speed, BIOS recognizes the CPU correctly.
> - My computer won't post after changing the FSB speed
> - openhardwaremonitor reports a CPU multiplier of 9.5x, even when I just changed it.
> - Core voltage can be lowered without problems.
> - NF66 overclocked a Q6600 to a stable 2.8 GHz before.
> - X5460 ran a stable 3.6 GHz on the seller's Asus P5Q.
> 
> I have a NF66 non-SLI motherboard with the Nvidia 680i chipset. I didn't do any BIOS updates or Xeon patches. Should I do that or should I look for another motherboard?
> 
> EDIT: Sorry for double-posting, I was not paying attention.


First, Did you add the Xeon Microcodes to the bios???? Run cpu-z and post a screen shot of the result. Second; Here's what the NF66 boards are-







the x5460 is a 120w cpu, and the NF66 has a 95 watt TDP. Also the total FSB is 1333 and Ram is 800. NOT really an OC's wet dream. The 3rd pic shows a comparison between the q6600 & your xeon. Note the 6600 was a 1066 bus cpu while the xeon is 1333. That means the 6600 had room to OC before hitting the 1333 FSB the board has. Also the q6600 was 95/105 watt drawing & the xeon draws 120watts. the board had a 95 watt & under rating.


----------



## ismailT.PC_Hast

ronkwan said:


> much thanks for taking the time to answer my question.
> 
> i am thinking to get a HP DX2810 board cause it's kinda cheap (USD$12) and suits my needs (M-ATX format + DDR2 x 4).
> 
> the only thing is i'm not sure it will work with my L5420 (E0) or not, some say adding microcode will work the magic.
> 
> any experience to share?
> 
> thanks again.


I'm not sure about this motherboard.
I guess there is apparently a G45 Chipset and that the L5420 Processor can run.
I have added microcodes to the bios file I downloaded from the HP DX2810 motherboard official site.
HP DX2810 Motherboard official site bios file(Original):https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-compaq-dx2810-microtower-pc/3857622
But can it work with the processor? I'm not sure exactly..
It is your responsibility.
HP DX2810 Mainboard Mod bios file:https://drive.google.com/open?id=1BII0QkW-e7m8AMSbn9cr-E87-OtyVrkT


----------



## ronkwan

i will proceed to order that board and get back to you on the results.

your help is much appreciated, thanks a lot!




ismailT.PC_Hast said:


> I'm not sure about this motherboard.
> I guess there is apparently a G45 Chipset and that the L5420 Processor can run.
> I have added microcodes to the bios file I downloaded from the HP DX2810 motherboard official site.
> HP DX2810 Motherboard official site bios file(Orijinal):https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-compaq-dx2810-microtower-pc/3857622
> But can it work with the processor? I'm not sure exactly..
> It is your responsibility.
> HP DX2810 Mainboard Mod bios file:https://drive.google.com/open?id=1BII0QkW-e7m8AMSbn9cr-E87-OtyVrkT


----------



## Furryhead1987

schuck6566 said:


> First, Did you add the Xeon Microcodes to the bios???? Run cpu-z and post a screen shot of the result. Second; Here's what the NF66 boards are-
> the x5460 is a 120w cpu, and the NF66 has a 95 watt TDP. Also the total FSB is 1333 and Ram is 800. NOT really an OC's wet dream. The 3rd pic shows a comparison between the q6600 & your xeon. Note the 6600 was a 1066 bus cpu while the xeon is 1333. That means the 6600 had room to OC before hitting the 1333 FSB the board has. Also the q6600 was 95/105 watt drawing & the xeon draws 120watts. the board had a 95 watt & under rating.


Yep, that is my mobo, it was the 650i, the 680i doesn't exist, sorry. Here is my cpu-z mobo and cpu: 

















Seems like the cpu is detected correctly, so I thought there was no need to add the additional microcodes. Does that make any difference? The motherboard isn't perfect, but it is the only compatible motherboard I have. It is also rather funky (no LAN or USB) and I don't know if it may crash during a BIOS update so I rather not fiddle with it if it isn't absolutely necessary. I don't have the best ram in the world, my windows sometimes crashes with the ram at 667, so there is no need for faster ram speeds for me. 

Faster FSB shouldn't be possible, but my pc also didn't post after I downclocked the FSB to 1332. Don't wanna risk resetting my BIOS to try 1066 FSB because I don't want to spoil my undervolt. (stable @ 1.075, never above 55 °C with some cooler master cooler)

So should I risk bricking my mobo with the microcode update?


----------



## ismailT.PC_Hast

Furryhead1987 said:


> Yep, that is my mobo, it was the 650i, the 680i doesn't exist, sorry. Here is my cpu-z mobo and cpu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the cpu is detected correctly, so I thought there was no need to add the additional microcodes. Does that make any difference? The motherboard isn't perfect, but it is the only compatible motherboard I have. It is also rather funky (no LAN or USB) and I don't know if it may crash during a BIOS update so I rather not fiddle with it if it isn't absolutely necessary. I don't have the best ram in the world, my windows sometimes crashes with the ram at 667, so there is no need for faster ram speeds for me.
> 
> Faster FSB shouldn't be possible, but my pc also didn't post after I downclocked the FSB to 1332. Don't wanna risk resetting my BIOS to try 1066 FSB because I don't want to spoil my undervolt. (stable @ 1.075, never above 55 °C with some cooler master cooler)
> 
> So should I risk bricking my mobo with the microcode update?


Certainly xeon 771 socket processors, ddr2 667Mhz. He's having trouble with Ram.
I personally observe, I know very well what I try.
800Mhz. or 1066MHz. Ram's running more stable.
Here is an example:http://valid.x86.fr/56ankk


----------



## Twisthor

ismailT.PC_Hast said:


> He's having trouble with Ram.


I would second this.

I'm using 4x2GB DDR2-1066 rated memory on my P45 board, and they're able to go up to ~1040MHz (FSB 520) w/o errors.
If you're using DDR2-667 rated memory and want to go with your FSB higher than 333MHz, you have to adjust the memory multiplier accordingly to a value below 1:1, which is possible on nVidia 775 chipsets (not possible on intel 775 chipsets).

Just have a look at the example ismailT.PC_Hast has posted: it's running FSB 450 with a 300MHz memory fequency (Ratio 3:2)


----------



## schuck6566

Furryhead1987 said:


> Yep, that is my mobo, it was the 650i, the 680i doesn't exist, sorry. Here is my cpu-z mobo and cpu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the cpu is detected correctly, so I thought there was no need to add the additional microcodes. Does that make any difference? The motherboard isn't perfect, but it is the only compatible motherboard I have. It is also rather funky (no LAN or USB) and I don't know if it may crash during a BIOS update so I rather not fiddle with it if it isn't absolutely necessary. I don't have the best ram in the world, my windows sometimes crashes with the ram at 667, so there is no need for faster ram speeds for me.
> 
> Faster FSB shouldn't be possible, but my pc also didn't post after I downclocked the FSB to 1332. Don't wanna risk resetting my BIOS to try 1066 FSB because I don't want to spoil my undervolt. (stable @ 1.075, never above 55 °C with some cooler master cooler)
> 
> So should I risk bricking my mobo with the microcode update?


Well, you're showing the instructions, so guess you got lucky on the code. Tend to agree with the memory comments, and if you're saying the 680i wasn't MADE I beg to differ(It's why I questioned your first post saying your board had the 680i chipset) ---> = 680i sli
*EVGA 122-CK-NF68-A1
You need to run *MemTest86 and find any issues with your ram. Again, your 650i board has a tdp of 95w and under. the 680i board shown in the previous post example has a 120w tdp. My honest opinion is you'd be better off with a p35 or p45 chipset board.


----------



## TB13

Hey guys! I recently checked my email spam and noticed there have been requests to modify the spread sheet in the OP. If someone or a group of you guys want to add info to that spread sheet, shoot me a PM and I can work out getting someone permissions to edit it.

Glad to see this is still kicking and has such a massive community still enjoying it!


----------



## schuck6566

TB13 said:


> Hey guys! I recently checked my email spam and noticed there have been requests to modify the spread sheet in the OP. If someone or a group of you guys want to add info to that spread sheet, shoot me a PM and I can work out getting someone permissions to edit it.
> 
> Glad to see this is still kicking and has such a massive community still enjoying it!


LOL, You've missed some "advances" a Dell mobo (790i chipset made by evga for Dell XPS 730) running over 20Gb ram.  Along with a x5470 overclocked... :thumb: http://www.overclock.net/forum/26545675-post664.html the Dell board with the XFX bios flashed to it OR the EVGA bios will run over 16Gb ram. And the boards were being sold for about $50.00 U.S. on ebay. It also has sli. Here's dell's specs on the xps730 https://www.dell.com/community/Desktops-General/XPS-730-Specifications/td-p/2955634 the forum post gives an idea what the boards been tricked into.


----------



## TB13

schuck6566 said:


> LOL, You've missed some "advances" a Dell mobo (790i chipset made by evga for Dell XPS 730) running over 20Gb ram.  Along with a x5470 overclocked... :thumb: http://www.overclock.net/forum/26545675-post664.html the Dell board with the XFX bios flashed to it OR the EVGA bios will run over 16Gb ram. And the boards were being sold for about $50.00 U.S. on ebay. It also has sli. Here's dell's specs on the xps730 https://www.dell.com/community/Desktops-General/XPS-730-Specifications/td-p/2955634 the forum post gives an idea what the boards been tricked into.


Yeah I haven't been around here much, working 6 days a week cuts into my free time quite a bit. That is really impressive, might have to buy one of those boards and another X5470 to play with. The 790i was always a chipset I wanted to play with, but I never could justify the price tag. 

Would love to update the OP with all of the new info, if someone is serious about editing the spread sheet shoot me a PM and I'd be happy to grant access! I can also request for a mod to let me modify the OP and add or change anything. Its been nearly 5 years since I've touched it, I am sure there is stuff I could change or add.


----------



## ismailT.PC_Hast

Twisthor said:


> I would second this.
> 
> I'm using 4x2GB DDR2-1066 rated memory on my P45 board, and they're able to go up to ~1040MHz (FSB 520) w/o errors.
> If you're using DDR2-667 rated memory and want to go with your FSB higher than 333MHz, you have to adjust the memory multiplier accordingly to a value below 1:1, which is possible on nVidia 775 chipsets (not possible on intel 775 chipsets).
> 
> Just have a look at the example ismailT.PC_Hast has posted: it's running FSB 450 with a 300MHz memory fequency (Ratio 3:2)


Another example:https://valid.x86.fr/3d9w08
Xeon 771 Socket processors DDR2 667MHz. The problem with ram is that I came across a lot in game preloads.
I do believe that there are some exceptions.
But I think this problem is general.
This applies not only to Intel or NVIDIA Chipset, but to all supported chipsets


----------



## ismailT.PC_Hast

Another important piece of information:
Test operations and my experience are based on NVIDIA Chipset Motherboards,
E.g:
NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI
NVIDIA nForce 680i LT SLI
NVIDIA nForce 650i SLI
NVIDIA nForce 650i Ultra
NVIDIA nForce 630i
These chipsets and 4 Ram slots have 4GB DDR2 + 4GB DDR2 + 4GB DDR2 + 4GB DDR2: 16GB DDR2 Ram with 100% Confidence in Full Capacity
Of course I do not mention the very high priced Intel Chipset supported DDR2 4GB RAMs here ..
The point I want to emphasize is that I am talking about DDR2 4GB RAMs that are said to be cheap AMD sold in the market.
The prices of these rams will be very cheap and the cost will be quite low.
Those who have the NVIDIA Chipset Motherboards mentioned above should definitely try this ..
I am open to all kinds of comments .. Thanks ..


----------



## ismailT.PC_Hast

Just like when the 775 Socket motherboards ended, the Xeon 771 socket-mode processors came out to be compatible.
775 Socket G31, G41, G45, P31, P35, P43 and P45 I think this will be a "REVOLUTION" application that will give life to the NVIDIA Chipset 775 socket motherboard.
Sorry for the motherboard manufacturers .. :thumbsdow
Unfortunately, you will not be able to sell a little more new generation motherboard.


----------



## schuck6566

TB13 said:


> Yeah I haven't been around here much, working 6 days a week cuts into my free time quite a bit. That is really impressive, might have to buy one of those boards and another X5470 to play with. The 790i was always a chipset I wanted to play with, but I never could justify the price tag.
> 
> Would love to update the OP with all of the new info, if someone is serious about editing the spread sheet shoot me a PM and I'd be happy to grant access! I can also request for a mod to let me modify the OP and add or change anything. Its been nearly 5 years since I've touched it, I am sure there is stuff I could change or add.


If you could add a link to the thread I started, people might appreciate that. I'm trying to collect Modified Bios for the xeon builds.  http://www.overclock.net/forum/5-intel-cpus/1616059-xeon-microcodes-added-socket-775-bios.html
More than 75 bios have been uploaded to that thread so far! :thumb:


----------



## roadrunner321

I don't know how many people still have and mod LGA775 motherboards. But I managed to do so myself, using mainly the instructions in [1].
I own a Gigabyte GA-EP35C-DS3R [2], which seems to be a respin of the GA-P35-DS3, with a newer chipset and DDR2+DDR3 support, which was nice at that time.
The CPU is an Intel® Xeon® Processor X5460 [3,4], stepping E0 SLBBA, it's a common choice for these LGA771 mods.

Yesterday I also went ahead and tried to add the 10676A microcode as described in the OP reply#2 [5]. This GA has an Award BIOS and what I needed was the lga-771-microcodes.zip.
First I downloaded the latest BIOS version F4 from the Gigabyte support page, and the @*BIOS* tool for updating the BIOS [6], which worked on my Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit.
Then I downloaded the tools described on delidded method1 [7].
The microcode used was taken from Desktop LGA 771 and LGA 775 microcode, specifically cpu0001067a_plat00000011_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin and cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin.
Before flashing I made sure the new CPUIDs appeared in the modified ncupdate.bin: 
CPUID=1067A UpdateRev=A0B 2010/09/28 Checksum=B007E7B0 PlatformID=2,6Finally, I flashed the bios using @*BIOS* and rebooted.
Note: it might be possible that if you enter the BIOS right after reflash and exit without saving, that the old version would be restored. I spent many hours following the same instructions and I think this might be the cause. So, after reflash, boot into Windows if it works and modify it after it looks to be working. I had to increase the CPU multiplier from 8.5 to 9.5 and other minor stuff.
Note2: if you plan to overclock, make sure you have a good PSU and a good cooler. To start with, DON't set the System voltage to Auto, it will throttle the hell out of the CPU, mine's temperature increased from 37 to 80 in idle. So start with System Voltage set to Manual, Normal voltage everywhere, increase the base clock gradually and see from there.

Many thanks and hope this might be useful to someone.

[1] http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/
[2] https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-EP35C-DS3R-rev-21#ov
[3] https://ark.intel.com/products/33087/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5460-12M-Cache-3_16-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB
[4] http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/...74KJ087N - AT80574KJ087N (BX80574X5460A).html
[5] http://www.overclock.net/forum/5-in...75-support-lga771-xeon-cpus.html#post20957835
[6] https://www.gigabyte.com/webpage/20/HowToReflashBIOS.html
[7] https://www.delidded.com/how-to-update-cpu-microcode-in-award-or-phoenix-bios/#method1


----------



## Sglider

Can someone please modify my bios and put the Xeon microcodes in there?

My mobo is and old Abit f-i90hd last bios is here http://www.hwdrivers.com/dl_ftp/4/51802

The bios is an Award

Thanks for support!


----------



## schuck6566

Sglider said:


> Can someone please modify my bios and put the Xeon microcodes in there?
> 
> My mobo is and old Abit f-i90hd last bios is here http://www.hwdrivers.com/dl_ftp/4/51802
> 
> The bios is an Award
> 
> Thanks for support!


Bios modded with socket 775 microcodes updated, and socket 771 xeon microcodes added.


----------



## ismailT.PC_Hast

roadrunner321 said:


> I don't know how many people still have and mod LGA775 motherboards. But I managed to do so myself, using mainly the instructions in [1].
> I own a Gigabyte GA-EP35C-DS3R [2], which seems to be a respin of the GA-P35-DS3, with a newer chipset and DDR2+DDR3 support, which was nice at that time.
> The CPU is an Intel® Xeon® Processor X5460 [3,4], stepping E0 SLBBA, it's a common choice for these LGA771 mods.
> 
> Yesterday I also went ahead and tried to add the 10676A microcode as described in the OP reply#2 [5]. This GA has an Award BIOS and what I needed was the lga-771-microcodes.zip.
> First I downloaded the latest BIOS version F4 from the Gigabyte support page, and the @*BIOS* tool for updating the BIOS [6], which worked on my Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit.
> Then I downloaded the tools described on delidded method1 [7].
> The microcode used was taken from Desktop LGA 771 and LGA 775 microcode, specifically cpu0001067a_plat00000011_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin and cpu0001067a_plat00000044_ver00000a0b_date20100928.bin.
> Before flashing I made sure the new CPUIDs appeared in the modified ncupdate.bin:
> CPUID=1067A UpdateRev=A0B 2010/09/28 Checksum=B007E7B0 PlatformID=2,6Finally, I flashed the bios using @*BIOS* and rebooted.
> Note: it might be possible that if you enter the BIOS right after reflash and exit without saving, that the old version would be restored. I spent many hours following the same instructions and I think this might be the cause. So, after reflash, boot into Windows if it works and modify it after it looks to be working. I had to increase the CPU multiplier from 8.5 to 9.5 and other minor stuff.
> Note2: if you plan to overclock, make sure you have a good PSU and a good cooler. To start with, DON't set the System voltage to Auto, it will throttle the hell out of the CPU, mine's temperature increased from 37 to 80 in idle. So start with System Voltage set to Manual, Normal voltage everywhere, increase the base clock gradually and see from there.
> 
> Many thanks and hope this might be useful to someone.
> 
> [1] http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/
> [2] https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-EP35C-DS3R-rev-21#ov
> [3] https://ark.intel.com/products/33087/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5460-12M-Cache-3_16-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB
> [4] http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/...74KJ087N - AT80574KJ087N (BX80574X5460A).html
> [5] http://www.overclock.net/forum/5-in...75-support-lga771-xeon-cpus.html#post20957835
> [6] https://www.gigabyte.com/webpage/20/HowToReflashBIOS.html
> [7] https://www.delidded.com/how-to-update-cpu-microcode-in-award-or-phoenix-bios/#method1


Thank you for sharing and informing ..:thumb:
I want to see more.


----------



## Vobexo

Vobexo said:


> Hi,
> I managed to mod my Fujitsu Celsius W370 with a Xeon 3363 (2,83GHZ)!
> 
> After updating the Microcode, the Xeon are detectet from Bios.
> But Fans are running nearly on Full Speed!
> With the old Core 2 Duo (3GHZ) fans are Silent!?
> What is wrong? I do a full Bios reset with maniboar 2 Pin Jumper.
> Win 10 64Bit Runs slow ans Bluescreen appears, after many Starts Win 10 Auto Repair mode Bring bag Win 10 online with VT-X and Enhance Speedstep off.
> 
> Somtime it came Massage CPU Fan Fail!
> 
> Fujitsu Mainboard D2817-A1
> 
> Can you help me to slow down the Fan?


Solved the Win 10 Errors on startup

Bios Settings
- Idle Power State must be disabled!
-enhanced Speed Step can be enabled.

But Fans running like before.


----------



## schuck6566

Vobexo said:


> Solved the Win 10 Errors on startup
> 
> Bios Settings
> - Idle Power State must be disabled!
> -enhanced Speed Step can be enabled.
> 
> But Fans running like before.


Silly question maybe, but are you using the original c2d heat sink? From what I'm seeing the most of the 3Ghz c2d were 65w cpu's and most of them skimped on the coolers. Remember, the xeon's an 80w that you're using and has twice the amount of cores. Ck what the temp actually is when it's running. If it's the low profile cooler, it may be running full out just to keep it semi-cool.


----------



## vinodsalim

I bought a asus p5g41t-mlx motherboard and I have done the bios update with the micro-codes, but after i power up the mobo with my xeon processor( which is modded), it stays a for about 20 secs and switch off automatically, but I managed to go to the bios and the cpu configuration tab shows that the cmos ratio is min6-max9 and my actual ratio value is 6 ...... What should I do?, is there any changes to be done with the cmos ratio/ values? Please help
My specs are - ASUS P5G41t-mlx
Xeon e5450
2GB DDR3 
palit 750 ti dual
320HDD


----------



## schuck6566

vinodsalim said:


> I bought a asus p5g41t-mlx motherboard and I have done the bios update with the micro-codes, but after i power up the mobo with my xeon processor( which is modded), it stays a for about 20 secs and switch off automatically, but I managed to go to the bios and the cpu configuration tab shows that the cmos ratio is min6-max9 and my actual ratio value is 6 ...... What should I do?, is there any changes to be done with the cmos ratio/ values? Please help
> My specs are - ASUS P5G41t-mlx
> Xeon e5450
> 2GB DDR3
> palit 750 ti dual
> 320HDD


 #1 Reset the cmos (either by pins on board or removing the battery) 

#2 Remove and Re-Seat the heat sink on the cpu
#3 If it continues to kick off after short time periods, try a different psu if you have 1.
#4 change the value to 9 in the ratio.
#5 get some more ram, 'cause no mater WHAT system you're running, 2Gb isn't really enough nowadays.Just an FYI, it seems to be pretty ram friendly according to the spec sheet. Takes pretty much ANY 1.5v ram and some of the 1.3v. Including the 4Gb sticks.
#6 try it with just 1 stick of ram and the built in graphics(no externals except mouse & keyboard) See if something isn't setting properly.


----------



## Mark-o

Hey has anyone had any luck with the msi platinum p965. I updated the bios and all but it refuses to post with a e5450 or e5440 but works fine with a q9300.


----------



## Xentios

Mark-o said:


> Hey has anyone had any luck with the msi platinum p965. I updated the bios and all but it refuses to post with a e5450 or e5440 but works fine with a q9300.


Post the bios you used so we can check for errors. also did you check the cpu working in another system?

I will also update for msi p35 neo with a e5460 hopefully it will work.


----------



## Mark-o

This is the bios I updated. I doubled checked it for the micro code before update. Ill try again when i get home from work.


----------



## Xentios

Mark-o said:


> This is the bios I updated. I doubled checked it for the micro code before update. Ill try again when i get home from work.


Well i don't know why( i actually have a topic about it) but people in the internet add 01 and 10 versions of the cpuID's. But i am a noob at this topic. Find an expert and ask them. Or you can be a brave guy and be the expert by re-flashing with added microcodes.

Let me add a picture to make clear what i am talking about. Will ad in an hour.

Ps: Also it should not but maybe order is important?


----------



## CorpussStalker

Just noticed this thread, was wondering can I do this to a Biostar Tpower I45?


----------



## Mark-o

I followed the guide on delidded.com and added all the xeon 45nm microcode to the newest bios that msi had on their site. I thought I did it right, I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Mark-o

https://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/#biostar

Ya you should be good to go!


----------



## Xentios

Mark-o said:


> I followed the guide on delidded.com and added all the xeon 45nm microcode to the newest bios that msi had on their site. I thought I did it right, I guess I was wrong.



What i show you was wrong as intented to show you the difference. Please tell me you did not do as that picture.


----------



## Mark-o

Xentios said:


> What i show you was wrong as intented to show you the difference. Please tell me you did not do as that picture.


Honestly I am not well versed in the ami bios. I added the micro code for my e5450 and the rest of the 45mn ones that I got off the delidded site. What exactly do you mean? Sorry im a noob with the ami bios mods.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Here you go @*Mark-o* - Updated w/ 2015 codes & should be ready for any CPU w/ 1067A or 10676 CPUID

Removed 2 x 10676 Revision 606 (9/12/2007) 
- Updated to 3 x Revision 612 (8/2/2015) (platforms 0,2,4,6,7)
+ Inserted 2 x 1067A Revsion A0E (7/29/2015) (Platforms 0,2,4,5,6,7)










http://www.filedropper.com/msi-p965-plat-18
https://filehost.net/733cba2bbc6e4d2a


----------



## Xentios

Mark-o said:


> Honestly I am not well versed in the ami bios. I added the micro code for my e5450 and the rest of the 45mn ones that I got off the delidded site. What exactly do you mean? Sorry im a noob with the ami bios mods.


You need to remove the old ones with the same cpuID and platform as far as i know. I am also noob so don't take my advice as a %100 truth.


----------



## Xentios

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Here you go @*Mark-o* - Updated w/ 2015 codes & should be ready for any CPU w/ 1067A or 10676 CPUID
> 
> Removed 2 x 10676 Revision 606 (9/12/2007)
> - Updated to 3 x Revision 612 (8/2/2015) (platforms 0,2,4,6,7)
> + Inserted 2 x 1067A Revsion A0E (7/29/2015) (Platforms 0,2,4,5,6,7)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/msi-p965-plat-18
> https://filehost.net/733cba2bbc6e4d2a


Where did you get 2015 versions? And can you help me with B1 and 91 platforms? I did not see them before what does it mean?


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Sometimes Intel combines the platforms on new release vs older split styles when same CPUID is used, that's why the odd platform ID's sometimes. 
It's more about the actual platform ID (0, 2, 4, 6 etc) than the "family" naming 01, 10, B1, 44, 91 etc

For instance on the old versions you see in left image, 0 & 4 were each separate ID's but same CPUID, now in some newer ones (B1 this time) those two ID's are combined all in one + some others that had same CPUID too. 
Sometimes, especially older microcodes, many were single, or maybe few in one. Newer is more combined usually when it's same CPUID. 


Some ID's are "mobile" specific and others are "Xeon" specific, while yet others are "socket generaly" like 775 desktop.

This mod makes for more confusion there too, due to socket 771 and 775 needing to be there just in case either is used by board owner in future. 


B1 & 91 are all that's needed, but for best all around compatibility and future possibilities all platforms were added. 0 & 4 like old BIOS would not work, have to at least add in now 771 + Xeon (So 2 & 6)
ID 7 could have been left out of this mod, but since microcode B1 contains 4 platforms it's easier to use that. To make it only use single ones or less combined platforms you'd have to use older Intel microcodes.
I think some 2010 codes were more separated like the old 2007/2008 ones, but better to have all/more in one anyway.


Here's a rough generalization for this instance
Platform No. 0 + 1 = LGA 775
Platform No. 2 + 3 = Xeon LGA 771
Platform No. 4 + 5 = LGA 775 (+ some mobile)
Platform No. 6 = Xeon LGA 771
Platform No. 7 = mobile CPUs

Usually up to date microcodes here, especially for older stuff but not always latest new stuff. Not sure how often they update it, maybe once a week at least though for the newer ones.
https://github.com/platomav/CPUMicrocodes/tree/master/Intel


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Here is mod on EP45-DS5 F13d - flash with Qflash or DOS
Only CPUID 1067A - if anyone needs CPUID 10676 updated on this send PM and I will redo - Tested (w/ X5470) and working

Intel CPU Microcode update - *ONLY 1067A*
- Removed 1067A Rev. A07 (4/9/2008)
- Inserted 1067A Rev A0E (Platform 44 (2,6) & B1 (0,4,5,7)) 7/29/2015

http://www.filedropper.com/ep45-ds5-f13d-mod
____________________

Here is new mod with *both CPUID's >> 1067A + 10676 - (Not tested, but should be fine, mod done same as above which is tested)*

- Removed 1067A Rev. A07 (4/9/2008) (platform 0,4)
- Inserted 1067A x 2 Rev A0E (Platform 44 (2,6) & B1 (0,4,5,7)) 7/29/2015

- Removed 10676 x 2 Rev 60C (1/19/2008)(platform 0,4)
- Inserted 10676 x 3 Rev 612 (8/2/2015) (Platform 0,2,4,6,7)

http://www.filedropper.com/ep45-ds5-f13dmod-microcodex2


----------



## Mark-o

@HelpDatBIOS thank you so much sir.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Here is mod BIOS for EA7UM-DS2H (D2H is file name direct from Gigabyte, so either same BIOS or odd naming scheme)


Intel CPU Microcode update - *Only* CPUID's >> 1067A + 10676
- Removed 1067A Rev. A07 (4/9/2008) (platform 0,4)
- Inserted 1067A x 2 Rev A0E (Platform 44 (2,6) & B1 (0,4,5,7)) 7/29/2015


- Removed 10676 x 2 Rev 60C (1/19/2008)(platform 0,4)
- Inserted 10676 x 3 Rev 612 (8/2/2015) (Platform 0,2,4,6,7)


https://nofile.io/f/WU3N8ZeDKJj/E7AUM-D2H+(DS2H)+F4+MOD.zip


----------



## Mark-o

Well seems that I finally found a board that just won't work with this mod. The msi p965 platinum will post and go into bios but will keep bsod when loading into windows and keep throwing random errors out. Odd because I've done this mod at least 4 other times and never had an issue.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

what is the last 4 digits on BSOD errors? Might be settings issue, like Vcore required between different microcodes can differ.


----------



## schuck6566

Mark-o said:


> Well seems that I finally found a board that just won't work with this mod. The msi p965 platinum will post and go into bios but will keep bsod when loading into windows and keep throwing random errors out. Odd because I've done this mod at least 4 other times and never had an issue.


 your BSOD can be from voltages,memory,or even a hardware issue.(e.g. onboard wifi card,soundcard,a video card),ALSO, try reseating the cpu cooler.(might be overheating under load of installing.) Try with just 1 mem stick & no other external devices to try to eliminate some things. Also try swapping ram sticks around.
Might also want to try loading linux mint,ect. to see if it's only doing it with windows.


----------



## Mark-o

schuck6566 said:


> Mark-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well seems that I finally found a board that just won't work with this mod. The msi p965 platinum will post and go into bios but will keep bsod when loading into windows and keep throwing random errors out. Odd because I've done this mod at least 4 other times and never had an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> your BSOD can be from voltages,memory,or even a hardware issue.(e.g. onboard wifi card,soundcard,a video card),ALSO, try reseating the cpu cooler.(might be overheating under load of installing.) Try with just 1 mem stick & no other external devices to try to eliminate some things. Also try swapping ram sticks around.
> Might also want to try loading linux mint,ect. to see if it's only doing it with windows.
Click to expand...

I tried my spare hdd with Windows on it and kept getting bsod while trying to boot. Then I tried using an old laptop HDD that I use for backing up file. I tried to install a new windows10 onto it but it keeps freezing before I even get into the install screen. I'll try with Linux next but I'm pretty sure I'm not going to get anywhere with this board.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Win10 may not work for such an old board, Linux or Win7 better suited here. And for Win7, or whatever spare HDD you mentioned with windows on it, that windows may need to be a clean install if not from this specific motherboard previously.


----------



## schuck6566

Mark-o said:


> I tried my spare hdd with Windows on it and kept getting bsod while trying to boot. Then I tried using an old laptop HDD that I use for backing up file. I tried to install a new windows10 onto it but it keeps freezing before I even get into the install screen. I'll try with Linux next but I'm pretty sure I'm not going to get anywhere with this board.


try disabling c1e,EIST,SpeedStep,other cpu power saving features. If it'll boot the OS system then, try with just speedstep enabled. Some of the older boards needed the power saving feature on the cpu in bios disabled with the xeon.


----------



## Xentios

I don't know your problem but even only changing achi options could ruin my windows boot. 

Also did you tried downclocking cpu?


----------



## big4x4

Currently have a Abit IP35-e w/ E7200 @ 3.6ghz. Just bought a X5460 (already modded). I'll send over $5 to someone who can get me the modded bios so I don't mess something up lol. I don't want to put that X5460 in there until I flash the bios with the updated 771 support.


----------



## Xentios

big4x4 said:


> Currently have a Abit IP35-e w/ E7200 @ 3.6ghz. Just bought a X5460 (already modded). I'll send over $5 to someone who can get me the modded bios so I don't mess something up lol. I don't want to put that X5460 in there until I flash the bios with the updated 771 support.


I am not sure but it should work even if you did not flash your bios. As far as i know you only flash to get new functions. But don't take my word , you may waste 14 min just to mount and unmount again.

Also offering money for something like this is bad. People with not enough knowledge like me would try to do a half-ass job just to get 5 dolar for a 5 minute work.


----------



## Xentios

https://my.mixtape.moe/nugaor.rar

use at your own risk. I am a total noob, I download bios from unofficial sites. I am not responsible for any damage done.

You do not need to send me money. (As far as i know you can't even if you want).
@big4x4


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

@*big4x4* - I can do tomorrow for you if above does not work - and as Xentios mentioned no cash needed! 
I have to manually compile new long list of microcodes, then make new NCPUCODE.BIN, don't have time tonight but will make for you tomorrow if no one has by then.
I tried to check above BIOS, but couldn't download anything, malwarebytes blocked the site so be careful.


----------



## Terileptil

Hi. I bought Xeon E5450 for Asus P5W DH Deluxe motherboard. My motherboard supports 1066 fsb cpus but I researched before I buy that cpu. I saw that it is possible to use it with my motherboard. With BIOS mods, microcodes.. I set the CPU and opened my computer. But it didn't open. I couldn't skip the motherboard screen. (AMI) I pressed the "DEL" button. After 5-6 minutes, I entered the BIOS. I pressed "ESC" and windows opened. But it's resolution was decreased and computer slowed down. I couldn't do anything. I opened browsers and files but they stopped working. (PC was very slow like I said.) After these troubles, I got a blue screen and computer reset itself. I couldn't even install the BIOS Mod. I download the Microcode to my phone on this link : http://genius239239.myweb.hinet.net/771/

I installed the microcodes. Before I install these microcodes, CPU was 2.40 GHz but now I can see 3.00 GHz. But I can't open the computer with E5450. "Windows Loading" screen shows up and after few seconds I get blue screen again. Pc reset itself again, too. Can anyone help me please? How can I install that CPU on my computer? Thanks.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Here is mod BIOS @*big4x4* 

Update Intel CPU Microcode @ 771 Xeon - *ONLY CPUID 10676 & 1067A*
These are untested, flash at your own risk. I did check after modifications with a few other programs, all looks good should be OK

- Removed -
10676 x 3 - Rev.3 60B (Platform 0,2,4) (1/19/2008)

- Inserted / Added -
10676 x 2 - Rev 612 (platform 0,2,4,7) (8/2/2015)
1067A x 2 - Rev. A0E (platform 0,2,4,5,6,7) (7/29/2015)
https://nofile.io/f/avUfybM7hME/Abit+IP35-E+BIOS+18+m630a18-Mod.zip

Please use the BIOS in "Try 155 insert" folder first, I think it's best method. If that will not flash, try 196 folder


----------



## Xentios

Ok I get my x5460. I will put it into a Msi p35 neo which is using a xeon e5440 right now. The problem is my motherboards official max TDP is 95W and i never found any example with my motherboard that people use xeon series x54xx. So there is a high chance i will fry my motherboard. Wish me good luck will try it in 2 days. I would not even hesitate if you guys find me some example boards that has max 95W tdp but using x54 series xeons.

Edit:
This link: https://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/#msi says they tried x5460 with p35 but also says q6600 worked at max 95w. ??

Edit2 :I think it is not the same board 

Edit3 : I guess i will trust these guys. http://soggi.org/motherboards/msi/P35-Neo.htm#spec here it says you can use Intel Core 2 Extreme (Conroe, Kentsfield, Yorkfield-12M).

Msi really did a sloopy job about this motherboards spesifications and bios. My physical manual says "Desinged for Core 2 Quad vs..." at title but then inside the manual says it supports "Core 2 Extreme" twice. After all of this msi says in offical site this motherboard supports at max "Core 2 quad" while their bios version is wrong! 

I like my motherboard. But they failed so hard at making a solid documentation about it.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

I think it will be OK, overclocking may put a strain on it but if you keep it cool that will help. Maybe point a good fan at the NB too, and other towards mosfet area (Add some small copper heatsinks there if you have them)
I agree, they have terrible documentation, and worse web layout sometimes too.


----------



## schuck6566

Xentios said:


> I am not sure but it should work even if you did not flash your bios. As far as i know you only flash to get new functions. But don't take my word , you may waste 14 min just to mount and unmount again.
> 
> Also offering money for something like this is bad. People with not enough knowledge like me would try to do a half-ass job just to get 5 dolar for a 5 minute work.


 #1 "I am not sure but it should work even if you did not flash your bios. As far as i know you only flash to get new functions." It will "work" but only with O.S. that don't detect the features that are part of the cpu.(such as sse4.1,vtx,) Windows 10 WON'T install without the update.(it detects the cpu and chk's for the features.If not available it won't install)

#2 I agree 100% with him not needing to pay anyone here for a bios mod.


----------



## Xentios

schuck6566 said:


> #1 "I am not sure but it should work even if you did not flash your bios. As far as i know you only flash to get new functions." It will "work" but only with O.S. that don't detect the features that are part of the cpu.(such as sse4.1,vtx,) Windows 10 WON'T install without the update.(it detects the cpu and chk's for the features.If not available it won't install)
> 
> #2 I agree 100% with him not needing to pay anyone here for a bios mod.


Well windows 10 is not an os but a bloatware with ads everywhere, spying your info, where you can not close updates, giving false/fake functions like game mode which actually makes your computer slower. It is also a tablet OS not desktop os. Worst of all you can use it free legally while people who paid 100$ gets the same functionality making them idiots in the eyes of microsoft.

In 1998 we would call Windows 10 an unwanted program, a spyware,a bloatware, a trojan-like. In 2018 people are paying to use this ****.


----------



## ismailT.PC_Hast

*HP PEGATRON IPIEL LA3 XEON E5450 TEST + GTAV TEST*

Hewlett-Packard HP Pro 3010 Microtower PC+XEON E5450+BIOS SETTINGS
HP G43 IPIEL LA3 XEON E5450+BIOS SETTINGS
IPIEL LA3 XEON E5450+BIOS SETTINGS
Hewlett-Packard IPIEL-LA3+BIOS SETTINGS
PEGATRON CORPORATION IPIEL LA3 2A94H HP G43+BIOS SETTINGS

UserBenchmark:
http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/8964118

Geekbench:
https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/8433616

CPU-Z:
https://valid.x86.fr/dyet0l


----------



## schuck6566

Xentios said:


> Well windows 10 is not an os but a bloatware with ads everywhere, spying your info, where you can not close updates, giving false/fake functions like game mode which actually makes your computer slower. It is also a tablet OS not desktop os. Worst of all you can use it free legally while people who paid 100$ gets the same functionality making them idiots in the eyes of microsoft.
> 
> In 1998 we would call Windows 10 an unwanted program, a spyware,a bloatware, a trojan-like. In 2018 people are paying to use this ****.


lol, Well,I remember when we had to search for updates on the internet to windows 95 and install them ourselves. All my Windows 10 machines allow me to still "hide" an update if there's an issue with it, you CAN turn off auto updates,I don't use microsofts browser and use an adblocker on the 1 I do use.U can change the amount of info the "spy" on in settings. Do you think you smart phone does LESS? Oh,you never DID address the matter of the bios update enabling features that the CPU was made with vs your implied comment of only giving "new features".


----------



## Xentios

schuck6566 said:


> lol, Well,I remember when we had to search for updates on the internet to windows 95 and install them ourselves. All my Windows 10 machines allow me to still "hide" an update if there's an issue with it, you CAN turn off auto updates,I don't use microsofts browser and use an adblocker on the 1 I do use.U can change the amount of info the "spy" on in settings. Do you think you smart phone does LESS? Oh,you never DID address the matter of the bios update enabling features that the CPU was made with vs your implied comment of only giving "new features".


Well i implicitly mean that you don't need to flash since you don't need windows 10 unless you got screwed by your hardware manufacture(driver problems).

You don't need to compare it to 95 just compare to Windows 7. You will see the difference in a mile. Also please tell me how you can turn off windows updates in windows 10? I just had to reinstall windows again because my laptop turned off while it was doing that updates. Also windows 10 has ads on start menu? I was not talking about internet ads. About spying how many normal user close that options? And why i have to waste my time about them. They could ask that in the installation with 1 question. 

Anyways this topic is only relevant about flashing bios if you want windows 10. Others are for other topics.


----------



## schuck6566

Xentios said:


> Well i implicitly mean that you don't need to flash since you don't need windows 10 unless you got screwed by your hardware manufacture(driver problems).
> 
> You don't need to compare it to 95 just compare to Windows 7. You will see the difference in a mile. Also please tell me how you can turn off windows updates in windows 10? I just had to reinstall windows again because my laptop turned off while it was doing that updates. Also windows 10 has ads on start menu? I was not talking about internet ads. About spying how many normal user close that options? And why i have to waste my time about them. They could ask that in the installation with 1 question.
> 
> Anyways this topic is only relevant about flashing bios if you want windows 10. Others are for other topics.


 I compared it to Windows 95, BECAUSE you went and compared it to I quote "In 1998 we would call Windows 10 an unwanted program, a spyware,a bloatware, a trojan-like." which was when Windows 98 was running. Si I showed That I also had some experience with older versions of Windows. (lol, AND older versions of linux as Ubuntu ver 's 6 or 7 was the first 1' I used and still use Mint on a machine or 2)

Control Panel > All Control Panel Items > Administrative Tools > Service>windows update> disable 

You DO need to flash for FULL cpu functionality. 



Oh, the ONLY thing giving me "ads" in my start menu was the windows store. Really? you're THAT upset about 1 app showing what's in thew store? Dis-able/unpin it! You RIGHT CLICK the app that's offending you, select UNPIN from start and it won't be there showing ads any longer. :thinking: maybe if people spent half the time tweaking the system to where they like it,instead of just complaining about how terrible it is,they might actually enjoy being on a computer again.



SSE4.1 consists of 47 instructions that improve performance of media data manipulation: 


 2 Dword multiply instructions
 2 Single- and double-precision dot product instructions
 1 streaming Load Hint Instruction
 6 packed blending instructions
 8 packed integer MIN/MAX instructions
 4 instructions used for rounding scalar, single and double-precision operands
7 instructions used to simplify insertion and extractions data to/from XMM registers
 12 instructions used to convert packed integer data
 1 instruction that improves sum absolute difference for 4-byte blocks
 1 search instruction that determines value and location of minimum unsigned word in a block of 8 packed unsigned words
 1 packed test instruction
 1 128-bit packed qword equality test
 1 instruction used to pack pack dword to word with unsigned saturation This gives you better video performance in editing/playing/and gaming. Adobe Premiere CS6 uses SSE4.1 So it's NOT just Windows !0 that uses the feature. Premier WILL run without it, but why have the feature and NOT use it????? :doh: It's kinda like having an 8 cyl engine and pulling 1 plug wire because it WILL run on 7 cyl's. Just because it will run on 7,doesn't mean it will run WELL!


----------



## Dev893

alright guys fairly certain it's the CPU after trying modded bios its the same issue, pv boots fine first time around with the Xeon E5450 in my HP DX7500 motherboard, then I'll install something and need to reboot or reboot for what ever reason and it hangs up at the boot screen,then I'll install the C2D again run it for a little bit power down and swap CPUs again and it boots no issues until restarted, also only detecting 2 cores, sound like a dying CPU?


----------



## Dev893

Nvm guys I fixed it, windows wasn't automatically updating the CPU so it was still showing as a C2D in device manager had to manually uninstall it then reboot, reboot took a while but after going in and disabling the power save features I'm up and running


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

So all four cores now? Great!


----------



## Dev893

HelpDatBIOS said:


> So all four cores now? Great!


Yeah had to disable C2E in bios and now it's running great on all 4 cores

so had to manually uninstall the e8400 driver and disable C2E power saving in the Bios and now it's booting and running fine


----------



## Dev893

now if only I could find a way to overclock it lol


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Ill have to keep that C2E in mind in case I see anyone with this issue in the future. 
I wonder why you had to do that, and others don't? It would be nice to know the cause, maybe the system install, or just the type/age of the board and BIOS?


----------



## Dev893

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Ill have to keep that C2E in mind in case I see anyone with this issue in the future.
> I wonder why you had to do that, and others don't? It would be nice to know the cause, maybe the system install, or just the type/age of the board and BIOS?


could be the age of the motherboard, I read that some of the power saving features could cause instability, so maybe a mix of old CPU and old motherboard


----------



## schuck6566

Dev893 said:


> could be the age of the motherboard, I read that some of the power saving features could cause instability, so maybe a mix of old CPU and old motherboard





Dev893 said:


> now if only I could find a way to overclock it lol


 try setfsb or clockgen
also,now that it's up, give it a try with the power options back on. See if it was just Windows no detecting that was the issue.
U can always turn back off if there's a problem.


----------



## Dev893

schuck6566 said:


> try setfsb or clockgen
> also,now that it's up, give it a try with the power options back on. See if it was just Windows no detecting that was the issue.
> U can always turn back off if there's a problem.


I did and it was giving me issues so I turned it back off motherboard wasn't in the support list, does the LGA 775 BSEL mod also work for LGA771?


----------



## agentx007

Yes.
However BSEL mod requires native higher FSB support from MB.
If MB can't do 1600MHz FSB "out of the box", BSEL mod for your Xeon will not work.


----------



## Dev893

agentx007 said:


> Yes.
> However BSEL mod requires native higher FSB support from MB.
> If MB can't do 1600MHz FSB "out of the box", BSEL mod for your Xeon will not work.


ok it's only up to 1333


----------



## milllim

Hi,
I would like to replace a Core2Duo ([email protected]) with a Xeon E5450, but I'm running into problems 
I followed the instructions on delidded.com and after replacing the processor I get into BIOS and the Xeon is recognized properly, but Windows isn't booting. I only see a blinking cursor after hard disks etc. have been shown (after the POST, I guess).

Here's my system configuration:
Windows 7
MSI P35 Neo2 (Award BIOS)
Xeon E5450
Zalman CNPS 9700
4 x 2 GB G.Skill DDR2-800
Samsung 850 EVO 500 GB
MSI Geforce GTX 970
2 more hard drives (1 x SSD, 1 x SATA) and 2 PCI-E cards (USB 3.0 and sound)

Two strange things happended after replacing the processor:
1) At first, the system didn't start at all and according to the mainboard LED indicators, there was a problem with the RAM.
So I removed two RAM sticks and after that, the PC was booting normally (into BIOS). I put the RAM sticks back into the mainboard and this time booting into BIOS worked.
2) The system hard disk shows in BIOS as "ESATA"

I tried to run the system with two different BIOS settings:
- Standard (FSB 333)
- Overclocked (FSB 400 -> [email protected], RAM 800MHz)

With both settings the PC booted into BIOS normally and temps were ok (~40°C Standard, ~44°C Overclocked, after 5 Min.)

I also tried to boot from a Windows 7 USB Stick, but the result is the same (blinking cursor after POST).

Any ideas?

Thanks for your help!
Niklas

Edit: At the moment, the PC is running again with the E8500.


----------



## agentx007

Change SATA port for your hard drive.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

You should clear CMOS after flashing. Then always load optimal BIOS settings after the flash. If you didn't do that, do now and see if it helps some.
Then be sure you are setting AHCI again after loading optimal and making your main hard drive first in the boot sequence list (on advanced BIOS Features, then into Boot Sequence list/page at the bottom)
Also be sure you have your operating system connect to the purple SATA3/4/5/6 ports, those are the Intel ports (blue SATA7 is Marvell), best to put OS drive on lowest number there

This motherboard correct, double-checking, looks like FR and FIR both same BIOS anyway so no problem there
https://us.msi.com/Motherboard/P35_Neo2FR__FIR.html
https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/P35_Neo2FR__FIR.html

Here is newly modified BIOS, in case something went wrong with your mod. I know they often still have old microcodes posted there, not the latest last few times I've seen someone edit BIOS with that guide.
http://www.filedropper.com/msip35neo2fr-firbios1cmod

Original BIOS on left, updated BIOS on right


----------



## milllim

agentx007 said:


> Change SATA port for your hard drive.


Thanks! That helped :specool:



HelpDatBIOS said:


> You should clear CMOS after flashing. Then always load optimal BIOS settings after the flash. If you didn't do that, do now and see if it helps some.
> Then be sure you are setting AHCI again after loading optimal and making your main hard drive first in the boot sequence list (on advanced BIOS Features, then into Boot Sequence list/page at the bottom)
> Also be sure you have your operating system connect to the purple SATA3/4/5/6 ports, those are the Intel ports (blue SATA7 is Marvell), best to put OS drive on lowest number there
> 
> This motherboard correct, double-checking, looks like FR and FIR both same BIOS anyway so no problem there
> https://us.msi.com/Motherboard/P35_Neo2FR__FIR.html
> https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/P35_Neo2FR__FIR.html
> 
> Here is newly modified BIOS, in case something went wrong with your mod. I know they often still have old microcodes posted there, not the latest last few times I've seen someone edit BIOS with that guide.
> http://www.filedropper.com/msip35neo2fr-firbios1cmod
> 
> Original BIOS on left, updated BIOS on right


Thank you very much for the modded BIOS! I will try that later (I'm a bit afraid of modded BIOS updates) 

With the "Fail Safe BIOS Settings" PC is booting fine now. After I was setting to AHCI, it didn't boot  I will try to get AHCI to work now …


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

@milllim - I see in notifications you replied sometime and quoted me, but it says "Deleted Posts" 
Did you try BIOS yet?


----------



## milllim

@HelpDatBIOS - Yes, I replied … don't know why it's deleted. Thank you very much for the modded BIOS! I didn't try it yet, though.

@agentx007, thanks, changing SATA ports worked! 

The E5450 is running @3.6GHz now with 1.3V and everything seems to work fine. I will try to lower voltage later.

Idle Temps are a bit high, though (48,41,43,48). And there are up to 7°C difference between the cores. What do you think? Can this be normal?
I will have to do some stress tests and see where the temps are going.
But for now I'm already quite happy 

Thank you very much, guys!


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Thanks for the reply back! I wasn't sure what happened, thought maybe you got banned first when looking at quote notifications, then came here and seen you're still a user so I was lost too.

Temps do seem a little high maybe, could be mounting or maybe normal range for your cooler. I always find 5-8 degrees between cores, only a few times I got lucky and get CPU's with 1-3 difference.

Good to see you're up and running with the Xeon and you have your operating system booting again too


----------



## ronkwan

it works! 

board: hp dx2810 (msinfo32 says DX2818)
cpu: L5420 SLBBR (E0).


received my board last week, flashed the rom and installed Win7 x64 Professional without any problems.

4-pin cpu fan PWM ok.


sceenshots at boot:








bios:









coreinfo: 



Code:


Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           L5420  @ 2.50GHz
Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10, GenuineIntel
Microcode signature: 00000A0B
HTT           *    Hyperthreading enabled
HYPERVISOR    -    Hypervisor is present
VMX           *    Supports Intel hardware-assisted virtualization
SVM           -    Supports AMD hardware-assisted virtualization
X64           *    Supports 64-bit mode

SMX           -    Supports Intel trusted execution
SKINIT        -    Supports AMD SKINIT

NX            *    Supports no-execute page protection
SMEP          -    Supports Supervisor Mode Execution Prevention
SMAP          -    Supports Supervisor Mode Access Prevention
PAGE1GB       -    Supports 1 GB large pages
PAE           *    Supports > 32-bit physical addresses
PAT           *    Supports Page Attribute Table
PSE           *    Supports 4 MB pages
PSE36         *    Supports > 32-bit address 4 MB pages
PGE           *    Supports global bit in page tables
SS            *    Supports bus snooping for cache operations
VME           *    Supports Virtual-8086 mode
RDWRFSGSBASE    -    Supports direct GS/FS base access

FPU           *    Implements i387 floating point instructions
MMX           *    Supports MMX instruction set
MMXEXT        -    Implements AMD MMX extensions
3DNOW         -    Supports 3DNow! instructions
3DNOWEXT      -    Supports 3DNow! extension instructions
SSE           *    Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions
SSE2          *    Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions 2
SSE3          *    Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions 3
SSSE3         *    Supports Supplemental SIMD Extensions 3
SSE4a         -    Supports Streaming SIMDR Extensions 4a
SSE4.1        *    Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions 4.1
SSE4.2        -    Supports Streaming SIMD Extensions 4.2

AES           -    Supports AES extensions
AVX           -    Supports AVX intruction extensions
FMA           -    Supports FMA extensions using YMM state
MSR           *    Implements RDMSR/WRMSR instructions
MTRR          *    Supports Memory Type Range Registers
XSAVE         *    Supports XSAVE/XRSTOR instructions
OSXSAVE       *    Supports XSETBV/XGETBV instructions
RDRAND        -    Supports RDRAND instruction
RDSEED        -    Supports RDSEED instruction

CMOV          *    Supports CMOVcc instruction
CLFSH         *    Supports CLFLUSH instruction
CX8           *    Supports compare and exchange 8-byte instructions
CX16          *    Supports CMPXCHG16B instruction
BMI1          -    Supports bit manipulation extensions 1
BMI2          -    Supports bit manipulation extensions 2
ADX           -    Supports ADCX/ADOX instructions
DCA           *    Supports prefetch from memory-mapped device
F16C          -    Supports half-precision instruction
FXSR          *    Supports FXSAVE/FXSTOR instructions
FFXSR         -    Supports optimized FXSAVE/FSRSTOR instruction
MONITOR       *    Supports MONITOR and MWAIT instructions
MOVBE         -    Supports MOVBE instruction
ERMSB         -    Supports Enhanced REP MOVSB/STOSB
PCLMULDQ      -    Supports PCLMULDQ instruction
POPCNT        -    Supports POPCNT instruction
LZCNT         -    Supports LZCNT instruction
SEP           *    Supports fast system call instructions
LAHF-SAHF     *    Supports LAHF/SAHF instructions in 64-bit mode
HLE           -    Supports Hardware Lock Elision instructions
RTM           -    Supports Restricted Transactional Memory instructions

DE            *    Supports I/O breakpoints including CR4.DE
DTES64        *    Can write history of 64-bit branch addresses
DS            *    Implements memory-resident debug buffer
DS-CPL        *    Supports Debug Store feature with CPL
PCID          -    Supports PCIDs and settable CR4.PCIDE
INVPCID       -    Supports INVPCID instruction
PDCM          *    Supports Performance Capabilities MSR
RDTSCP        -    Supports RDTSCP instruction
TSC           *    Supports RDTSC instruction
TSC-DEADLINE    -    Local APIC supports one-shot deadline timer
TSC-INVARIANT    -    TSC runs at constant rate
xTPR          *    Supports disabling task priority messages

EIST          *    Supports Enhanced Intel Speedstep
ACPI          *    Implements MSR for power management
TM            *    Implements thermal monitor circuitry
TM2           *    Implements Thermal Monitor 2 control
APIC          *    Implements software-accessible local APIC
x2APIC        -    Supports x2APIC

CNXT-ID       -    L1 data cache mode adaptive or BIOS

MCE           *    Supports Machine Check, INT18 and CR4.MCE
MCA           *    Implements Machine Check Architecture
PBE           *    Supports use of FERR#/PBE# pin

PSN           -    Implements 96-bit processor serial number

PREFETCHW     *    Supports PREFETCHW instruction

Maximum implemented CPUID leaves: 0000000D (Basic), 80000008 (Extended).

Logical to Physical Processor Map:
*---  Physical Processor 0
-*--  Physical Processor 1
--*-  Physical Processor 2
---*  Physical Processor 3

Logical Processor to Socket Map:
****  Socket 0

Logical Processor to NUMA Node Map:
****  NUMA Node 0

No NUMA nodes.

Logical Processor to Cache Map:
*---  Data Cache          0, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
*---  Instruction Cache   0, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
-*--  Data Cache          1, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
-*--  Instruction Cache   1, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
**--  Unified Cache       0, Level 2,    6 MB, Assoc  24, LineSize  64
--*-  Data Cache          2, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
--*-  Instruction Cache   2, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
---*  Data Cache          3, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
---*  Instruction Cache   3, Level 1,   32 KB, Assoc   8, LineSize  64
--**  Unified Cache       1, Level 2,    6 MB, Assoc  24, LineSize  64

Logical Processor to Group Map:
****  Group 0




ronkwan said:


> i will proceed to order that board and get back to you on the results.
> 
> your help is much appreciated, thanks a lot!





ismailT.PC_Hast said:


> I'm not sure about this motherboard.
> I guess there is apparently a G45 Chipset and that the L5420 Processor can run.
> I have added microcodes to the bios file I downloaded from the HP DX2810 motherboard official site.
> HP DX2810 Motherboard official site bios file(Original):https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-compaq-dx2810-microtower-pc/3857622
> But can it work with the processor? I'm not sure exactly..
> It is your responsibility.
> HP DX2810 Mainboard Mod bios file:https://drive.google.com/open?id=1BII0QkW-e7m8AMSbn9cr-E87-OtyVrkT


----------



## makmemo

will it give the regular performance ?
i mean will the cpu be using all cores ?
will motherboard be able to use all the cpu pins ?
will i lose any of cpu cores or threads ?


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Not sure what you're referring to there @makmemo
But in general for this thread
1. Yes
2. Yes, all cores/threads
3. If using Xeon you will need Xeon 771 to 775 adapter, which covers some pins with plastic sticker
4. No, all cores, see #2 


You need updated BIOS flashed into your motherboard, with Xeon Microcodes put in, before you install Xeon CPU.


----------



## shabann

Hello guys,
So I'm ordering a Xeon X3323 from AliExpress to install it in my Lenovo M58p tower (can't find the exact type-model), but first I wanted to make sure that I can install it successfully. It's got a Q45/Q43 chipset, so it only supports Xeon x3 series. I'm not exactly sure how to do the BIOS modding though, I saw someone's guide for M57 Lenovos, but mine is M58p, so I'm not sure if it'll work the same way. Can someone help me to successfully install X3323 on my Lenovo M58p?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

@shabann - Where did you read Q45 only support X3 Xeon? I believe you, only wanted to read about it myself to see details about why if it says. I assumed some E Xeon support too

Here is updated BIOS for you, with 2015 microcode for the CPU you mentioned CPUID 10676 - http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon X3323 - EU80584KJ060J - AT80584KJ060J.html









Run winphlash, backup your original BIOS, then flash new modified BIOS ($image5C.usf) included


----------



## schuck6566

HelpDatBIOS said:


> @*shabann* - Where did you read Q45 only support X3 Xeon? I believe you, only wanted to read about it myself to see details about why if it says. I assumed some E Xeon support too
> 
> Here is updated BIOS for you, with 2015 microcode for the CPU you mentioned CPUID 10676 - http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon X3323 - EU80584KJ060J - AT80584KJ060J.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run winphlash, backup your original BIOS, then flash new modified BIOS ($image5C.usf) included


The info on the xeon mod and the chipset compat issues is covered rather well here https://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/2/ :thumb: A quote from the page "
*Our guess as to why some chipsets don't support the 5xxx series Xeons (but do support the 3xxx series)*

Xeons with model numbers that end in 5xxx are allowed to be used in motherboards that support 1 or 2 physical processors (this is called dual-processor support). However, the 3xxx series Xeons cannot be used in a multi-processor system (they're labeled as supporting uni-processor configurations only).
The E0 stepping E5440 and X3363 Xeons both have the same CPUID (1067A), which means they're both made from the same silicon and are basically the same internally. Additionally, there's no noticeable difference between them (other than one has dual-processor support), so it looks like this could be causing the problem. Some chipsets may be checking for this and may be blocking the system from booting."


----------



## shabann

HelpDatBIOS said:


> @shabann - Where did you read Q45 only support X3 Xeon? I believe you, only wanted to read about it myself to see details about why if it says. I assumed some E Xeon support too
> 
> Here is updated BIOS for you, with 2015 microcode for the CPU you mentioned CPUID 10676 - http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon X3323 - EU80584KJ060J - AT80584KJ060J.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run winphlash, backup your original BIOS, then flash new modified BIOS ($image5C.usf) included


Hey dude, thanks a lot for the modded BIOS. I guess X3323 being the cheapest quad core I could find (I was searching the market for quite a bit of time) made me think that only the X3 series are supported, but yes after a quick research I saw on forums that it said '3xxx' series are supported. Sorry for my mistake and thanks for the modded BIOS!


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Thanks @schuck6566 for the info, is there anything else somewhere or currently updated? I see the date is updated on the top of that specific blog entry there, but not everything is up to date.
I say that because that guide from them on editing BIOS for this mod is originally written long ago and still dated 2014, and the microcode updates zip hasn't been updated since 8/2014 either.
I wondered if maybe that was only the assumed info, or was the case, back then but possibly isn't now.
https://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/


It probably is still all correct, maybe dreaming changes have been made BIOS-wise or due to newer microcode that makes those incompatibilities disappear and no one has updated posts or no one has tested and noticed yet.

@shabann - they may be the only ones compatible if that info is correct, so you picked a good CPU. Hope the BIOS works for you, please report back. If it does not let me know and I can send either new mod, or different format. 
There was so many downloads there for the same BIOS update, it was hard to choose which to use and which to upload. I think I picked a good one, from the "Flash in windows" choices, but can't remember if it's 32bit only or one of the others. 
If it wont flash for you due to operating system issues like that, download the other package you know works on your system and unzip it then copy in the $image5C.usf BIOS file over the one included in the new download. Then it should flash for you as usual.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

For an M58P, you should just buy a Q6600 and BSEL mod (super easy) to 1333 FSB...will get you a 3GHz quad for the same price as that X3323. If you are willing to do the more difficult VID mod to the CPU, get a $25 QX6700 with the unlocked multiplier, BSEL to 1333 FSB, which gets you 3.33GHz, and use Intel XTU or Throttlestop software to overclock even higher using the unlocked multiplier. I've tested BSEL mod on M58P and it works, but not yet tried VID mod on same system, though it's likely to work. Even 3.33GHz stable would be nice...but could possibly go higher. Without VID mod, the 65nm CPU are very unlikely to be stable past 3GHz. Q6600 with BSEL 1333 FSB (3GHz) and no VID mod is generally stable.


----------



## schuck6566

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Thanks @*schuck6566* for the info, is there anything else somewhere or currently updated? I see the date is updated on the top of that specific blog entry there, but not everything is up to date.
> I say that because that guide from them on editing BIOS for this mod is originally written long ago and still dated 2014, and the microcode updates zip hasn't been updated since 8/2014 either.
> I wondered if maybe that was only the assumed info, or was the case, back then but possibly isn't now.
> https://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/
> 
> It probably is still all correct, maybe dreaming changes have been made BIOS-wise or due to newer microcode that makes those incompatibilities disappear and no one has updated posts or no one has tested and noticed yet.
> 
> It's still been behaving that way with people trying to use them as late as last year.Even with the latest bios they have posted.Most people didn't bother with later microcodes after 2014,because until meltdown/specter nobody really worried about this socket."Intel introduced the Core i7 name with the Nehalem-based Bloomfield Quad-core processor in late 2008.The first six-core processor in the Core lineup is the Nehalem-based Gulftown, which was launched on March 16, 2010._" <-- After that,775 started loosing support. We still see people asking why their modded xeon won't work even after they've modded the bios & I've yet to see those boards play well with the mod._
> 
> @*shabann* - they may be the only ones compatible if that info is correct, so you picked a good CPU. Hope the BIOS works for you, please report back. If it does not let me know and I can send either new mod, or different format.
> There was so many downloads there for the same BIOS update, it was hard to choose which to use and which to upload. I think I picked a good one, from the "Flash in windows" choices, but can't remember if it's 32bit only or one of the others.
> If it wont flash for you due to operating system issues like that, download the other package you know works on your system and unzip it then copy in the $image5C.usf BIOS file over the one included in the new download. Then it should flash for you as usual.


@*shabann-* Out of curiosity,did you think of the Q8400? They're averaging between $8.00-$10.00 U.S. dollars free shipping on ebay. 2.66Ghz 4core 1333Mhz. --> specs=http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Core_2/Intel-Core%202%20Quad%20Q8400%20AT80580PJ0674ML%20(BX80580Q8400%20-%20BXC80580Q8400).html probably no changes needed.


----------



## schuck6566

LOL, Aaron, always with the hack & mod....:specool: Good to see ya!


----------



## schuck6566

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Thanks @*schuck6566* for the info, is there anything else somewhere or currently updated? I see the date is updated on the top of that specific blog entry there, but not everything is up to date.
> I say that because that guide from them on editing BIOS for this mod is originally written long ago and still dated 2014, and the microcode updates zip hasn't been updated since 8/2014 either.
> I wondered if maybe that was only the assumed info, or was the case, back then but possibly isn't now.
> https://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/
> 
> 
> It probably is still all correct, maybe dreaming changes have been made BIOS-wise or due to newer microcode that makes those incompatibilities disappear and no one has updated posts or no one has tested and noticed yet.


 Also,I've run across some OEM boards that should have run the xeon mod but dell had them made so they would only run dual core cpu's. LOL. Identical boards,except 1 had 4 memory slots & the other had 2. Same chipset,ect. Flashing different bios made no difference. the non dell wouldn't run it,but the 1 the company made for retail does.(retail also runs quads,I didn't try a dual core xeon) Other dells with same chipset DO run the mod.  1 that doesn't was meant to be a workstation with a C2D.
They've had a couple years of testing just @ delidded not counting the added time @ forums like these. Ask Aaron,He might know more.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Maybe Dell leave out a resistor somewhere on purpose that messes up the board, or you need to force reflash a proper BIOS with new clean Intel ME (ie jumper BIOS, or desolder/resolder) that doesn't have a lock in it that would lock out quads? 
Thanks for the info, always good to learn!


----------



## shabann

Aaron_Henderson said:


> For an M58P, you should just buy a Q6600 and BSEL mod (super easy) to 1333 FSB...will get you a 3GHz quad for the same price as that X3323. If you are willing to do the more difficult VID mod to the CPU, get a $25 QX6700 with the unlocked multiplier, BSEL to 1333 FSB, which gets you 3.33GHz, and use Intel XTU or Throttlestop software to overclock even higher using the unlocked multiplier. I've tested BSEL mod on M58P and it works, but not yet tried VID mod on same system, though it's likely to work. Even 3.33GHz stable would be nice...but could possibly go higher. Without VID mod, the 65nm CPU are very unlikely to be stable past 3GHz. Q6600 with BSEL 1333 FSB (3GHz) and no VID mod is generally stable.





schuck6566 said:


> @*shabann-* Out of curiosity,did you think of the Q8400? They're averaging between $8.00-$10.00 U.S. dollars free shipping on ebay. 2.66Ghz 4core 1333Mhz. --> specs=http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Core_2/Intel-Core%202%20Quad%20Q8400%20AT80580PJ0674ML%20(BX80580Q8400%20-%20BXC80580Q8400).html probably no changes needed.


Hello,
Thanks for the suggestions, I already ordered the x3323 on AliExpress, it cost me 10.86 USD (No shipping). As per Q6600 and Q8400, they are still a bit more expensive (1$-2$ but it really doesn't matter, that isn't a high amount) but I didn't know about the BSEL mod. To be honest, if this 771 to 775 mod works successfully on my PC it's going to be my first quad PC (currently I own a Core 2 Duo E8400) and I couldn't upgrade because of various reasons (low wages and other obligations that are more important than a PC). I own another Dell Optiplex 760, but as I read, I understood that there are 2 types of motherboards for the Optiplex 760s, ones that accept quad CPUs and ones that don't. And I have the ones that don't. It'd be nice if I could upgrade it but I can't really throw money to try it (also shipping takes like 30 to 40 days, feelsbadman).

Thanks again for the suggestions, let's hope this mod will work and will make me a happy man. I might actually try overclocking it (for the first time in my life).


----------



## schuck6566

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Maybe Dell leave out a resistor somewhere on purpose that messes up the board, or you need to force reflash a proper BIOS with new clean Intel ME (ie jumper BIOS, or desolder/resolder) that doesn't have a lock in it that would lock out quads?
> Thanks for the info, always good to learn!


 Hey! Could U maybe help someone else out? 4 Some reason I can't get the asus striker bios to take an additional code. When I try it just runs like I ran it in display mode.  here's a link to the post. https://www.overclock.net/forum/27509554-post242.html


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Yes, @*schuck6566* - I will check tonight for you and see if I can help!
BIOS 1401 posted, all microcodes updated see link above to other thread


----------



## Raketin

Hello i have a problem with a MSI P35 Platinum i have an x5460 and when i put it on it doesnt give me video i dont know why maybe the bios?


----------



## schuck6566

Raketin said:


> Hello i have a problem with a MSI P35 Platinum i have an x5460 and when i put it on it doesnt give me video i dont know why maybe the bios?


More details? The x5460,premodded or sticker added? Did you add the microcodes to the bios? Did you try re-seating the cpu? Have you tried the xeon in a different board? Does the board post with a socket 775 cpu? Did you ck the ram(try re-seating it)?Built in graphics or or add on card? If card,did you try using built in?


----------



## KILLorBE

Anyone have a modified BIOS for a Intel DG43GT motherboard?

Recently I ordered a DG43GT and a Q9400 as my shed PC crapped out on me. Most likely the ConRoe945G-DVI went bad, but even if it can be resurrected/repaired I'm not going to waste anymore time tinkering with this POS (No Quad Core CPU support, 4GB max. memory, poor layout (IMO, as I cant use a dual slot (Passive) graphics card + a USB3 card at the same time, memory is in the wrong place for my case) etc...
Sure, I don't need a Quad Core CPU and/or 8GB of RAM to listen to music and occasionally use google or so. But why not spend a couple of bucks extra and get a huge improvement compared to the E6750 that I was running?

But as I seem to have some minor issues with my HTPC (Asus P5K-E/WIFI-AP + E5450), I would like to swap the E5450 with the Q9400 and try the E5450 on the DG43GT.


----------



## schuck6566

KILLorBE said:


> Anyone have a modified BIOS for a Intel DG43GT motherboard?
> 
> Recently I ordered a DG43GT and a Q9400 as my shed PC crapped out on me. Most likely the ConRoe945G-DVI went bad, but even if it can be resurrected/repaired I'm not going to waste anymore time tinkering with this POS (No Quad Core CPU support, 4GB max. memory, poor layout (IMO, as I cant use a dual slot (Passive) graphics card + a USB3 card at the same time, memory is in the wrong place for my case) etc...
> Sure, I don't need a Quad Core CPU and/or 8GB of RAM to listen to music and occasionally use google or so. But why not spend a couple of bucks extra and get a huge improvement compared to the E6750 that I was running?
> 
> But as I seem to have some minor issues with my HTPC (Asus P5K-E/WIFI-AP + E5450), I would like to swap the E5450 with the Q9400 and try the E5450 on the DG43GT.



Far as I know,the intel bios isn't able to be modified. try the q6600(or similar) in the dg43gt. drove me crazy because according to intel,it's supposed to support the 9000 series C2Q's but they all underclocked in mine. I tried the q6600 and it ran fine.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

@KILLorBE Both of those CPU's have microcodes in the BIOS already, but old versions.

BIOS can be updated, but do you have flash programmer (CH341A - get green/blue one if you order)? If yes, please post a dump of your current BIOS, it's much easier to edit Intel BIOS that way.
It's also safer to have one in advance, in case you need to recover from bad flash. You'll also need a jumper cable, all linked below
https://www.ebay.com/itm/263458010112 - Choose "Blue" model
https://www.ebay.com/itm/263708580560

I can modify now, but the way Intel does BIOS it may be risky to flash, or it may fail to flash in anyway too. Best to do it the other way around, from backup so it's easy to edit and easy to program back in.
If you want to risk the board, and don't care if it's down for a while during your shipping wait after failure for flash programmer to arrive, here is updated BIOS.
Original BIOS has 93 microcodes x 2 (186 total) in 4 files, 71 in two files + 22 in two files. That right there should give you an idea how crazy w/ BIOS they are, 4 volumes to cover 4+ different motherboard models I assume (All could be done with single file for 4+ boards, it's insane )

New BIOS contains some removed (Dupe ucode and or platforms, doubles of same but different version were in original etc) and now some added microcodes for full Xeon compatibility too.
New contents are as follows 83 x2 (166 total) microcodes - 4 microcode files 60 ucodes x2 + 23 ucodes x2

https://www.sendspace.com/file/zglen8

This file cannot be flashed with regular Intel tools, maybe from DOS but I doubt it. 
I'm almost certain you will need to get a flash programmer, and then dump BIOS and send to me to update instead, from my recent experience in this thread.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-intel-cpus/1700174-intel-skulltrail-d5400xs-bios-mod.html


----------



## KILLorBE

Thanks for the replies!

@ schuck6566: Did you check if the underclocking was FSB or Multiplier related (Speedstep?) using CPU-Z or so, or did you run some benchmarks?
Did you have the latest BIOS? All *43/45 chipsets should be able to run 8xx0 and 9xx0 series CPU's, IMHO the only reason something isn't working properly, most likely has to do with missing microcode (But I may be wrong, as I'm not that knowledgeable when it comes to communication between BIOS and OS).

@ HelpDatBIOS: Thanks for the suggestions, I ordered the programmer and cable, and I already found the latest (ancient) microcode over @ wims or rom.by I believe.
I'm pretty comfortable when it comes to modifying FW/BIOS files as I have been (cross)flashing/modifying/hacking/HEX editing all kinds of stuff in the past 15 to 20 years or so... CD/DVD(R) drives (Speed/Region), XBox, XBox 360 (drives/JTAG), Wii, Cell Phones, MOBO's (Mostly Award) etc...

I'll keep you updated.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

You're welcome! Once your programmer arrives, and you've found the correct version of software that reads/saves and then verifies your saved BIOS correctly you can send me a backup if you want and I will update it. 
the BIOS I posted is fully modified, all microcodes updated to latest versions, you can see that with MC Extractor, but it's too bad you can't flash modified Intel BIOS, sometimes you can, but not usually. 
You can try the windows or DOS Intel flash tool and see if it tells you no or not, if it does then you'll have to wait for programmer. 


Don't program that BIOS with your programmer, there is too many volumes for other boards in there so it wont work that way. You have to backup your BIOS with programmer, modify that, and then reprogram it back to the chip.


----------



## schuck6566

KILLorBE said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> @ schuck6566: Did you check if the underclocking was FSB or Multiplier related (Speedstep?) using CPU-Z or so, or did you run some benchmarks?
> Did you have the latest BIOS? All *43/45 chipsets should be able to run 8xx0 and 9xx0 series CPU's, IMHO the only reason something isn't working properly, most likely has to do with missing microcode (But I may be wrong, as I'm not that knowledgeable when it comes to communication between BIOS and OS).
> 
> 
> When I still had my board, it freaked me out. Had updated to latest Intel bios, and tried the xeon mod, only to find it didn't support the later xeon cpu's with a bios mod. So, I figured I'd try the 9550. It clocked it down to the 1066 settings even with the multiplier maxed. The 9550 worked fine in another board,so wasn't the cpu. (also underclocked the e5450 that booted) MAY have been a flakey board 'cause I bought it used. The q6600 is a 2.4Ghz Quad and runs between $11.00 & $12.00 on avg on Ebay. Try the 9400 in the gt43 first, before you go to the trouble of the bios editing. If it underclocks it,then you know it wasn't just my board. P.S. I opened CPU-Z and it showed it @ the underclocked values. Was how I figured it might work with the 1066 speed cpu's.


----------



## Skylinestar

Hello,
Any kind samaritan can help me to check the bios of Biostar G31-M+ v6.1 for Xeon L5430 cpu support and the required microcodes?

http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=503#download


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Here is mod BIOS @Skylinestar - one CPUID removed (10661 = some older CPU's, single core Celeron) for space requirements
If you ever need to use CPU with that CPUID in the future please flash in stock BIOS again before using.
https://www.sendspace.com/file/k34ba4


----------



## Skylinestar

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Here is mod BIOS @Skylinestar - one CPUID removed (10661 = some older CPU's, single core Celeron) for space requirements
> If you ever need to use CPU with that CPUID in the future please flash in stock BIOS again before using.
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/k34ba4


A million thanks


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

You're welcome! Please post back and let me know how it works for you, thanks! :thumb:


----------



## KILLorBE

schuck6566 said:


> When I still had my board, it freaked me out. Had updated to latest Intel bios, and tried the xeon mod, only to find it didn't support the later xeon cpu's with a bios mod. So, I figured I'd try the 9550. It clocked it down to the 1066 settings even with the multiplier maxed. The 9550 worked fine in another board,so wasn't the cpu. (also underclocked the e5450 that booted) MAY have been a flakey board 'cause I bought it used. The q6600 is a 2.4Ghz Quad and runs between $11.00 & $12.00 on avg on Ebay. Try the 9400 in the gt43 first, before you go to the trouble of the bios editing. If it underclocks it,then you know it wasn't just my board. P.S. I opened CPU-Z and it showed it @ the underclocked values. Was how I figured it might work with the 1066 speed cpu's.


From what I've read you don't even need the latest BIOS, after a bit of googling I found several people running a Q9400 on a DG43GT with no problems.
Like this person: https://baraholka.onliner.by/viewtopic.php?t=21824582

Maybe your MOBO was flakey, or maybe you missed something?

I may still have a Q6600 (I think I had 3, I know I sold 2), but I still may order a Q6600 as it may come in handy some day, found some for €9,99 shipped.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Anyone know what the latest microcode is for the Intel E5450 that would work in my Asus P5B Deluxe? I need to rebuild my bios to include the IRST Option ROM module v11.2.0.1527 and the latest Xeon microcode for the E5450.

By the way, I already have this board running a Xeon, but since the bios was built in 2016 I am not sure its using the latest Intel Microcode for it. Thanks


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

@*}SkOrPn--'* - E5450 utilizes two CPUID's, depending on stepping - 10676 (SLANQ) / 1067A (QFUF, SLBBM)

Stock P5B Deluxe BIOS Version 1238 Beta (02/11/2009), contains microcodes for both CPUID's 2008, but none of them are 771 specific microcodes
I recommend removing both 10676 and the single 1067A, and inserting all 5 of these instead, covering all platforms for both CPUID's 775/771 
Download contains 3x 10676 rev. 612 + 2x 1067A rev. A0E, all latest versions - 2015
https://www.sendspace.com/file/pkfkk4


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

HelpDatBIOS said:


> @*}SkOrPn--'* - E5450 utilizes two CPUID's, depending on stepping - 10676 (SLANQ) / 1067A (QFUF, SLBBM)
> 
> Stock P5B Deluxe BIOS Version 1238 Beta (02/11/2009), contains microcodes for both CPUID's 2008, but none of them are 771 specific microcodes
> I recommend removing both 10676 and the single 1067A, and inserting all 5 of these instead, covering all platforms for both CPUID's 775/771
> Download contains 3x 10676 rev. 612 + 2x 1067A rev. A0E, all latest versions - 2015
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/pkfkk4


Thank you very much bud. :thumb:

As I mentioned, I have already done that back in late 2016, so if those are the 2015 versions then I am already up to date. I managed to also successfully insert/replace Intel RAID Option ROM 11.2.0.1527 today, but had to free up some space in the process. All is now well and running great. Thanks

P.S. Wish Intel would release a new microcode for the Penryn architecture such as this Harpertown E5450. But I doubt they ever will. Thanks again...


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

You're welcome, and no problem! :thumb: Maybe in 2016 not all codes were available yet, and it's also possible you didn't put any of the Xeon specific ones in there too. 

Check with MC Extractor, run the exe, then drop a copy/backup of your BIOS onto the window and it will show you all the microcodes in the BIOS
https://github.com/platomav/MCExtractor/releases/tag/v1.20.0-r69 - you want the rar file


Latest database here, replace the one included in main download above with this one
https://github.com/platomav/MCExtractor/releases/tag/r75 - here you want the zip


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

@HelpDatBIOS

Yep you were right, I am NOT using the latest microcodes. I have two 10676, one 10677 and two 1067A's, and somehow they are not the 2015 versions that I was sure they were. Hmm  

With all the mods I been doing I must have mixed up some ROMs with other older ones. Should I delete all 5 files that I have including that 10677? I have 1067A chip.

*EDIT:* I will leave the 10677 microcode because that is for a Q9550. I will delete the other 4 and insert these 5 that you provided in the previous post. Thanks


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Yes, I would do as you mentioned last! :thumb:


----------



## nezyR3

I have an Ipiel LA3, will it support Xeon? There is a modded BIOS? Thanks to all brothers<3


----------



## nezyR3

ismailT.PC_Hast said:


> Hewlett-Packard HP Pro 3010 Microtower PC+XEON E5450+BIOS SETTINGS
> HP G43 IPIEL LA3 XEON E5450+BIOS SETTINGS
> IPIEL LA3 XEON E5450+BIOS SETTINGS
> Hewlett-Packard IPIEL-LA3+BIOS SETTINGS
> PEGATRON CORPORATION IPIEL LA3 2A94H HP G43+BIOS SETTINGS
> 
> UserBenchmark:
> http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/8964118
> 
> Geekbench:
> https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/8433616
> 
> CPU-Z:
> https://valid.x86.fr/dyet0l


Bro, Can I have your BIOS to get working Xeon on Ipiel LA3? THANKS<3


----------



## schuck6566

nezyR3 said:


> Bro, Can I have your BIOS to get working Xeon on Ipiel LA3? THANKS<3



Here's the bios he has posted in the comments on the youtube video. It has xeon microcodes in it and is named "HP G43 IPIEL-LA3-MOD-BIOS.zip" so I'm gonna assume it the 1 he used. :thumb:


----------



## PKD007

I have Intel DG41WV motherboard and currently running with Intel dual core processor. I want to buy pre-modded Xeon X5460 processor from Aliexpress. I just want to know if it will work directly after attaching the cpu on the board Or do I have to do any BIOS modification on board? Please help me


----------



## PKD007

I have Intel DG41WV motherboard and currently running with Intel dual core processor. I want to buy pre-modded Xeon X5460 processor from Aliexpress. I just want to know if it will work directly after attaching the cpu on the board Or do I have to do any BIOS modification on board? Please help me


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

It may work, some microcodes are there for that CPU (1067A+10676), but not the Xeon specific ones and the ones that are there are not latest versions. It may boot OK though,
If you'll later want updated BIOS with all proper and updated microcodes added you will need to order a USB Flash Programmer CH341A ($3), so you can get modified updated BIOS


----------



## karbist

Edit: Problem solved.


----------



## Terminator90

schuck6566 said:


> Here's a site with clear directions if you wish to learn more about adding the codes to your bios. https://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/ And I also have attached a bios with the codes for the socket 771 xeons added and the socket 775 microcodes updated. Just follow directions posted on the delidded site for using intelmicrocodelist tool to see what codes are in a bios.



Hi schuck6566, sorry for the stupid question but will this BIOS support also the xeon e5430 (any steppings) and the xeon e5440 (any steppings) ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## schuck6566

Terminator90 said:


> Hi schuck6566, sorry for the stupid question but will this BIOS support also the xeon e5430 (any steppings) and the xeon e5440 (any steppings) ? Thanks in advance.


Yup.:thumb:


----------



## shabann

HelpDatBIOS said:


> @shabann - Where did you read Q45 only support X3 Xeon? I believe you, only wanted to read about it myself to see details about why if it says. I assumed some E Xeon support too
> 
> Here is updated BIOS for you, with 2015 microcode for the CPU you mentioned CPUID 10676 - http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon X3323 - EU80584KJ060J - AT80584KJ060J.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run winphlash, backup your original BIOS, then flash new modified BIOS ($image5C.usf) included


Hey, thanks again for the modded BIOS, but I can't install it for some reason. The original latest BIOS gets installed without any problems, but when I try to install this modded BIOS I get BSOD with error code 0x0000007f . I tried modding the original BIOS but honestly I don't know how to do it. Can you help me again?

Thanks


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

BSOD error code 0x7f means your SATA settings are not the same as you set previously. You did mean BIOS flash was fine, but once you tried to load windows you get the BSOD correct? If yes, then this is the issue.
Load optimal or optimized defaults, then set either AHCI or IDE, whichever you used before. If IDE, you want AHCI really, let me know if it ends up being IDE and I can help you edit registry in windows to allow any setting to boot.

Actually, here is what you edit in windows, then you can use any of the SATA settings (but AHCI is the optimal setting)

Enable switching between all IDE/AHCI/RAID modes by changing "Start" Values in these keys to 0 - this is in the registry, change with regedit.


Code:


HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Msahci\Start
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Pciide\Start  
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\iaStorV\Start


----------



## shabann

HelpDatBIOS said:


> BSOD error code 0x7f means your SATA settings are not the same as you set previously. You did mean BIOS flash was fine, but once you tried to load windows you get the BSOD correct? If yes, then this is the issue.
> Load optimal or optimized defaults, then set either AHCI or IDE, whichever you used before. If IDE, you want AHCI really, let me know if it ends up being IDE and I can help you edit registry in windows to allow any setting to boot.
> 
> Actually, here is what you edit in windows, then you can use any of the SATA settings (but AHCI is the optimal setting)
> 
> Enable switching between all IDE/AHCI/RAID modes by changing "Start" Values in these keys to 0 - this is in the registry, change with regedit.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Msahci\Start
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Pciide\Start
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\iaStorV\Start


But the original BIOS file gets flashed successfully. I get BSOD when BIOS finished backing up and it freezes before "Flashing BIOS" in WinPhlash then shuts down and shows this error. This only happens in Win 7 32 bit, cuz for some reason WinPhlash doesn't want to work in Win 10 64 bit or Win 7 64 bit, it shows different errors. I use 2 harddisks, one has Windows 7 64 bit and the other has Windows 10 64 bit, but I got another harddisk only to install Win7 32bit so I could use WinPhlash. I get same erros (but different errors with different WinPhlash versions) in 64bits and I get BSOD on Win7 32bit. Should I do those changes in registry or should I try to install Win 7 32bit with only one harddisk plugged?

Thanks for your help once again


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Sounds like a winphlash problem, but it may be due to the edited file? In the original unedited flash, does it reboot to flash the BIOS or reboot after flashing BIOS?

And yes, maybe for less possible issues, try with only one disk and win7 installed. That way you rule out win10, and or dual boot setups as any part of the cause.

Do you have bitlocker enabled? Can you send me the log after one of these attempts? I mean the PHLASH.LOG. 
Please delete the current one, try flash again and send me that log, that way it's only one clean logged attempt.

This BIOS contained two BIOS images, maybe I only sent wrong one back to you? Only try one more flash attempt, with the stock winplash and the above registry change (And then two below settings changes)
Then if still error, please wait until I can check some things before trying again.

Since I couldn't run winplash, what options do you see as part of the flashing choices before you hit flash, and can you edit/uncheck any? 
If you can uncheck, please uncheck VCPU or anything that says - Install processor patches, and uncheck Clear CMOS (Unless you've already done the above registry edit and rebooted previously)


----------



## shabann

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Sounds like a winphlash problem, but it may be due to the edited file? In the original unedited flash, does it reboot to flash the BIOS or reboot after flashing BIOS?
> 
> And yes, maybe for less possible issues, try with only one disk and win7 installed. That way you rule out win10, and or dual boot setups as any part of the cause.
> 
> Do you have bitlocker enabled? Can you send me the log after one of these attempts? I mean the PHLASH.LOG.
> Please delete the current one, try flash again and send me that log, that way it's only one clean logged attempt.
> 
> This BIOS contained two BIOS images, maybe I only sent wrong one back to you? Only try one more flash attempt, with the stock winplash and the above registry change (And then two below settings changes)
> Then if still error, please wait until I can check some things before trying again.
> 
> Since I couldn't run winplash, what options do you see as part of the flashing choices before you hit flash, and can you edit/uncheck any?
> If you can uncheck, please uncheck VCPU or anything that says - Install processor patches, and uncheck Clear CMOS (Unless you've already done the above registry edit and rebooted previously)


OK, I tried with only one harddisk plugged and Windows 7 32bit installed. I'm not sure about BitLocker, but the original flash file gets installed successfully in WinPhlash (all bars fill up) and then after "Flashing BIOS" gets a tick, the PC reboots and the BIOS gets flashed successfully. I'll upload the log file in a bit, but I have a request for you. Can you take the original BIOS file and replace a single (not needed) CPU microcode with the X3323 microcode, because I read somewhere that the microcodes should be replaced, not added (maybe it's wrong). I reset the BIOS settings to default and tried again, but same error. As I said I'll upload the log file but first I'll try with the registry edits. Thanks again!


----------



## shabann

PHLASH.LOG :


> --- Log started: 08/12/18 10:30:58
> Initializing...
> Log file : C:\Users\MobiPhone\Desktop\5cjy77usa-Mod\PHLASH.LOG
> Settings file : C:\Users\MobiPhone\Desktop\5cjy77usa-Mod\PHLASH.INI (found)
> Executable : C:\Users\MobiPhone\Desktop\5cjy77usa-Mod\winphlash.exe
> Version : 1.6.9.7 Build : WinPhlash
> Date : 8/12/2018
> Resource file : C:\Users\MobiPhone\Desktop\5cjy77usa-Mod\PHLASHLC.DLL (loaded)
> Help file : C:\Users\MobiPhone\Desktop\5cjy77usa-Mod\WINPHLASH.HLP
> App name : Phoenix WinPhlash
> OS Information : Windows NT 6.1.7600 - supported
> isNT_AUTHORITY_SYSTEM_account: MobiPhone. => False.
> gVBL_Flag = False(0h).
> 
> [08/12/18 10:31:05]
> Preparation stage
> 
> Processing parameters...
> Image file : C:\Users\MobiPhone\Desktop\5cjy77usa-Mod\$image5C.usf
> Backup file : C:\Users\MobiPhone\Desktop\5cjy77usa-Mod\bios.bak
> 
> Loading new BIOS image file...
> Opening file C:\Users\MobiPhone\Desktop\5cjy77usa-Mod\$image5C.usf...
> Allocating 1579174 bytes...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 0...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 32768...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 65536...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 98304...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 131072...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 163840...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 196608...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 229376...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 262144...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 294912...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 327680...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 360448...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 393216...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 425984...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 458752...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 491520...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 524288...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 557056...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 589824...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 622592...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 655360...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 688128...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 720896...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 753664...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 786432...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 819200...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 851968...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 884736...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 917504...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 950272...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 983040...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 1015808...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 1048576...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 1081344...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 1114112...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 1146880...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 1179648...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 1212416...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 1245184...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 1277952...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 1310720...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 1343488...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 1376256...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 1409024...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 1441792...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 1474560...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 1507328...
> Reading 32768 bytes from the file starting at 1540096...
> Reading 6310 bytes from the file starting at 1572864...
> 
> Looking for interface descriptors and code...
> cbSearch= 8192 (0x00002000)
> cbSearch= 8192 (0x00002000)
> BIOS image size is : 1572864 (0x00180000)
> Descriptors and code size is: 6283 (0x0000188B)
> 
> Verifying interface descriptors and code...
> Allocating 6428 bytes for interface data and code...
> Copying interface data and code...
> Looking for the part table structure...
> Part table contains 2 device(s)...
> Looking for part descriptor...
> Looking for part descriptor...
> Looking for the text descriptor table structure...
> Looking for Text descriptor...
> Device name : SPI_DESC_4M (000400FF)
> Version label: ALPHA
> Block info : 1024X4K
> Looking for Text descriptor...
> Device name : SPI_DESC_4M_PP (000400FE)
> Version label: ALPHA
> Block info : 1024X4K
> Looking for the platform descriptor ...
> Looking for the keyboard table ...
> Looking for the IBM table...
> IBM signature found.
> Looking for the nic descriptor ...
> NIC descriptor signature "ZFNIC" wasn't found
> Verifying the block table ...
> 4GB flash area is 172000h bytes: FFE8E000h-FFFFFFFFh
> 
> Combine flags from the platform descriptor with flags from UI or command line
> Platform descriptor flags : 40022024
> UI or command line flags : 488201A3
> UI or command line masks : 00000000
> Effective flags : 488201A3
> DMI update mode : 2
> Stage completed
> 
> [08/12/18 10:31:10]
> Analysis stage
> 
> Loading and initializing driver...
> Installing and loading Windows NT driver: C:\Users\MobiPhone\Desktop\5cjy77usa-Mod\PHLASHNT.SYS
> Initializing driver...
> 
> m_pbThisBase : 1c118e0h
> m_dwSize : 191ch
> m_dwSizeFlashInt : 188bh
> m_dwSizeRomImage : 180000h
> m_dw4GBStart : ffe8e000h
> m_dw4GBSize : 172000h
> m_bPartCount : 2h
> m_pPartTable : 1c12874h
> m_pDeviceTable : 1c11971h
> m_pPartDescr : 1c11901h
> m_pTextDescr : 1c11929h
> m_pPlatform : 1c11981h
> m_pBlockTbl : 1c119f9h
> m_pFixupTbl : 0h
> m_pKeyboardTbl : 0h
> m_pIBM : 1c119ceh
> m_pNIC : 0h
> m_dwPassword : 0h
> m_pSLPTable : 0h
> Read system BIOS to analysis
> gEscdSaveMode = 1 gSetupVarVolSaveMode=0 gUefiVarVolSaveMode=0.
> checkFfsValid ...
> 
> checkFfsValid(1a10020h, 180000h, 1)
> gFfsModuleAddressMaxium=1fffffh
> volumedir location=fe5effe0h.
> It's non-FFS type bios.
> getBcpSysInfo(1a10020, 180000) ... O.K.
> getBcpDmiInfo(1a10020h, 180000h, 168040h) ...
> dmi[0]=30b7h, 16b0f7h => LENOVO
> dmi[1]=30d3h, 16b113h => LENOVO
> dmi[2]=30efh, 16b12fh => NONE
> dmi[3]=310bh, 16b14bh => NONE
> dmi[4]=2ffeh, 16b03eh => LENOVO
> dmi[5]=301ah, 16b05ah => INVALID
> dmi[6]=3036h, 16b076h => ThinkCentre XXXX
> dmi[7]=3052h, 16b092h => INVALID
> dmi[8]=315fh, 16b19fh => LENOVO
> dmi[9]=317bh, 16b1bbh => NONE
> dmi[10]=3197h, 16b1d7h => NONE
> dmi[11]=31b3h, 16b1f3h =>
> dmi[12]=30a5h, 16b0e5h => FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
> dmi[13]=31cfh, 16b20fh => BB:xxxxx O.K.
> BcpNvs ver:0.2
> gEscdStartImage=0h, gEscdSizeImage= 2000h.
> 
> Vol recorder ...
> Vol[0] ' ESCD': ( 0h, 2000h)
> Vol[1] ' SETUP': ( 0h, 0h)
> Vol[2] ' UEFIV': ( 0h, 0h)
> Vol[3] ' DMIV': ( 0h, 0h)
> checkFfsValid(2850020h, 180000h, 0)
> gFfsModuleAddressMaxium=1fffffh
> volumedir location=fd7affe0h.
> It's non-FFS type bios.
> getBcpSysInfo(2850020, 180000) ... O.K.
> getBcpDmiInfo(2850020h, 180000h, 168040h) ...
> dmi[0]=30b7h, 16b0f7h => LENOVO
> dmi[1]=30d3h, 16b113h => LENOVO
> dmi[2]=30efh, 16b12fh => NONE
> dmi[3]=310bh, 16b14bh => NONE
> dmi[4]=2ffeh, 16b03eh => LENOVO
> dmi[5]=301ah, 16b05ah => 6209A95
> dmi[6]=3036h, 16b076h => ThinkCentre M58p
> dmi[7]=3052h, 16b092h => S4MA711
> dmi[8]=315fh, 16b19fh => LENOVO
> dmi[9]=317bh, 16b1bbh => NONE
> dmi[10]=3197h, 16b1d7h => NONE
> dmi[11]=31b3h, 16b1f3h => ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ
> dmi[12]=30a5h, 16b0e5h => 00 CE C6 1C 46 A9 DF 11 B9 35 94 A7 19 E8 08 46
> dmi[13]=31cfh, 16b20fh => BB:xxxxx O.K.
> BcpNvs ver:0.2
> gEscdStartRom=0h, gEscdSizeRom= 2000h.
> 
> Vol recorder ...
> Vol[0] ' ESCD': ( 0h, 2000h)
> Vol[1] ' SETUP': ( 0h, 0h)
> Vol[2] ' UEFIV': ( 0h, 0h)
> Vol[3] ' DMIV': ( 0h, 0h)checkFfsValid completed
> 
> Totoal PartlyBiosUpdate = 0
> 
> Get BIOS information from image file...
> 
> PhlashGetBiosInfo ... copyNewImageDmiInfo BCPSYS information:
> Version : 3.3
> Size : 131
> Date : 5/7/2012
> Time : 11:22:50
> Part number: 5CKT77AUSè(KT7)
> OemVer :
> BCPDMI information:
> Version : 2.11
> Size : 40
> OEM strings: 1
> OEM strings: BB:xxxxx
> New BIOS  :191ch, 188bh, 180000h, ffe8e000h, 172000h, 2h
> 
> Get BIOS information from system...
> copyOldImageDmiInfo BCPSYS information:
> Version : 3.3
> Size : 131
> Date : 5/7/2012
> Time : 11:22:50
> Part number: 5CKT77AUSè(KT7)
> OemVer :
> BCPDMI information:
> Version : 2.11
> Size : 40
> OEM strings: 1
> OEM strings: BB:xxxxx
> BIOS image is not Axx swapped
> Old BIOS :191ch, 188bh, 180000h, ffe8e000h, 172000h, 2h
> Stage completed
> 
> [08/12/18 10:31:32]
> Get BIOS information from image file...
> 
> PhlashGetBiosInfo ... copyNewImageDmiInfo BCPSYS information:
> Version : 3.3
> Size : 131
> Date : 5/7/2012
> Time : 11:22:50
> Part number: 5CKT77AUSè(KT7)
> OemVer :
> BCPDMI information:
> Version : 2.11
> Size : 40
> OEM strings: 1
> OEM strings: BB:xxxxx
> New BIOS :191ch, 188bh, 180000h, ffe8e000h, 172000h, 2h
> 
> [08/12/18 10:31:33]
> Combine flags from the platform descriptor with flags from UI or command line
> Platform descriptor flags : 40022024
> UI or command line flags : 488201A3
> UI or command line masks : 01D121A6
> Effective flags : 488201A3
> DMI update mode : 2
> 
> [08/12/18 10:32:24]
> Read system BIOS stage
> Skipped: ROM read already.
> Stage completed
> 
> [08/12/18 10:32:24]
> Saving system BIOS backup file...
> Creating file C:\Users\MobiPhone\Desktop\5cjy77usa-Mod\bios.bak...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 0...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 32768...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 65536...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 98304...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 131072...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 163840...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 196608...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 229376...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 262144...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 294912...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 327680...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 360448...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 393216...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 425984...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 458752...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 491520...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 524288...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 557056...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 589824...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 622592...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 655360...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 688128...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 720896...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 753664...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 786432...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 819200...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 851968...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 884736...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 917504...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 950272...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 983040...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 1015808...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 1048576...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 1081344...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 1114112...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 1146880...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 1179648...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 1212416...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 1245184...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 1277952...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 1310720...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 1343488...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 1376256...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 1409024...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 1441792...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 1474560...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 1507328...
> Writing 32768 bytes to the file starting at 1540096...
> Writing 6283 bytes to the file starting at 1572864...
> Stage completed
> 
> [08/12/18 10:32:27]
> Flashing new BIOS stage
> 
> Verifying BIOS checksum...
> Check if BIOS part numbers are the same
> Passed Ok
> 
> [08/12/18 10:32:27]SLP process begin
> SLP case 4:Normal process.
> 
> [08/12/18 10:32:27]theIbm.checkIBM() ...
> 
> [08/12/18 10:32:28]CheckIbmPassword() ...
> Start IBM Query Pap


After this the screen freezes and I get BSOD (0x7f)

Thanks once again!


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

First, on your first post, I replaced all the microcodes, adding is fine if you know how to do it. But outside of knowing what you are doing, in general yes you want to replace a microcode not add to the pile leaving old in and adding new

Did you make the registry changes above before running the flash attempt that provided the above log? If not, make those edits and try again before anything mentioned below.


The main thing about this BIOS style and flasher is that the microcodes are also separate outside of the BIOS, that's why I mentioned to uncheck the VCPU/Install processor patches, because that is not needed since I put them in the BIOS.
I should have mentioned that in advance but didn't think about it.

From your log I see checksum and BIOS check passes OK. At the end it stalls or dies on password check, do you have any passwords set for the BIOS or the hard drive? If yes, disable those for now before flashing and then put back later.
This may be misleading, since we can't see next stage that might be what really causes the issue and not the IBM pass check thing. 
And I checked that, it's a BIOS signature which is there and correct, so this probably does not refer to bitlocker or BIOS/HDD pass, but disable these anyway if you want.

Everything looks good up to this point, all checks pass, all BIOS verification measures OK, etc. No issue with the BIOS, something in the settings is causing this. 
First, please try again unchecking the two things I mentioned above, VCPU/Processor patches (This is the main issue I believe, since these would conflict with what I put in the BIOS), and Clear CMOS. 
Now also uncheck "Flash only if BIOS version is newer than system" Then try to flash again.

Then if that fails, do again but this time before flash open phlash.ini file and in the bottom section (Main) update mode to 0 instead of 2 (This is update BIOS only, preserve DMI - while 2 = update both from BIOS file)
Also, if we're at this stage, lets go ahead and remove the DetectBitLocker=1 command too, by changing this to 0 - only do this once you had disabled any BIOS and or hard drive password you might have set.

If that fails too, edit phlash.ini once again and set user mode at bottom section to ffffffff instead of 2

Also, anytime you can remove all the CPU microcode updates from the main folder too if you want, since these are not meant to be used and we're specifically telling the program to not use them right now too.
These are the .PAT and .HSH files, as seen here - https://i.imgur.com/HoIDVx5.png
Along with the 1kb rspfile (This is command file that loads the above)


----------



## shabann

HelpDatBIOS said:


> First, on your first post, I replaced all the microcodes, adding is fine if you know how to do it. But outside of knowing what you are doing, in general yes you want to replace a microcode not add to the pile leaving old in and adding new
> 
> Did you make the registry changes above before running the flash attempt that provided the above log? If not, make those edits and try again before anything mentioned below.
> 
> 
> The main thing about this BIOS style and flasher is that the microcodes are also separate outside of the BIOS, that's why I mentioned to uncheck the VCPU/Install processor patches, because that is not needed since I put them in the BIOS.
> I should have mentioned that in advance but didn't think about it.
> 
> From your log I see checksum and BIOS check passes OK. At the end it stalls or dies on password check, do you have any passwords set for the BIOS or the hard drive? If yes, disable those for now before flashing and then put back later.
> This may be misleading, since we can't see next stage that might be what really causes the issue and not the IBM pass check thing.
> And I checked that, it's a BIOS signature which is there and correct, so this probably does not refer to bitlocker or BIOS/HDD pass, but disable these anyway if you want.
> 
> Everything looks good up to this point, all checks pass, all BIOS verification measures OK, etc. No issue with the BIOS, something in the settings is causing this.
> First, please try again unchecking the two things I mentioned above, VCPU/Processor patches (This is the main issue I believe, since these would conflict with what I put in the BIOS), and Clear CMOS.
> Now also uncheck "Flash only if BIOS version is newer than system" Then try to flash again.
> 
> Then if that fails, do again but this time before flash open phlash.ini file and in the bottom section (Main) update mode to 0 instead of 2 (This is update BIOS only, preserve DMI - while 2 = update both from BIOS file)
> Also, if we're at this stage, lets go ahead and remove the DetectBitLocker=1 command too, by changing this to 0 - only do this once you had disabled any BIOS and or hard drive password you might have set.
> 
> If that fails too, edit phlash.ini once again and set user mode at bottom section to ffffffff instead of 2
> 
> Also, anytime you can remove all the CPU microcode updates from the main folder too if you want, since these are not meant to be used and we're specifically telling the program to not use them right now too.
> These are the .PAT and .HSH files, as seen here - https://i.imgur.com/HoIDVx5.png
> Along with the 1kb rspfile (This is command file that loads the above)


Okay, once again, thanks for your help. I did the registry edits before last reply (only iaStorV had the start value to 3 - I changed it to 0, the others had it 0) but I'm sorry I forgot to mention it. I reset the BIOS to default settings, then disabled everything that had to do with passwords in BIOS. Then I disabled CPU Virtualization (I thought this had to do something with VCPU that you are telling me). After that I did the changes in Phlash.ini, "Flash only if BIOS version is newer than system" was already disabled since I flashed the latest BIOS successfully. User mode was already fffffff, but I still get the same BSOD.

I'm having trouble finding the VCPU/Processor patches option, I checked WinPhlash settings and BIOS settings (I thought CPU Virtualization had something to do with that so I disabled it), I also googled that but I couldn't find anything. In the meantime I am going to try and mod the original BIOS to only add X3323 microcode until you reply to me.

Thanks for your help dude, you're really trying hard to fix my problem, you are a beast.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Nothing to do with virtualization, so no need to look further about that. I am sorry it's still not flashed 

Please show me an image of what you see on the advanced options window before you hit flash (Never mind, I was able to view it in XP). Also, are you using the package I uploaded? 
User mode should not already be ffffffff, at least it's not in the phlash.ini in the package I uploaded (In what I uploaded it's set to =2), that's the only reason I am asking (I am not sure which is best to use, only put that as suggestion to try later)

The VCPU option I thought would be shown in the main advanced options window before you flash, if it's not, good (see above) I only wanted you to uncheck it if it was there. Please delete the microcode files I showed you an image of, and the rspfile, then try the flash again.
Also be sure to uncheck "Flash only if the BIOS version is different, and flash only if the BIOS version is newer"

If you want only 10676 updated I can do that (it's already there, but only two platforms - needs three CPUID's to cover all for this mod), but I believe you will have same issue. Either this is due to some check, which it looks like it checks a lot and all passed, or the microcode update files I mentioned.
And the updates are like this, one microcode now covers the two microcodes in your BIOS, so if I only put in one I would remove two. If I put all three, I remove two and increase count by one. So either way you cannot have same count of microcodes in the past, or you wont cover all platforms for this CPUID and we are not sure which platform you need for your board + this CPU since it doesn't belong on your board (That is why all are often added, to cover all platforms.)

Please test with all those and rspfile removed and then if still no luck I will send BIOS with only 10676 updated

And easier test would be this, to see if you can flash modified BIOS or not, update a single microcode not dealing with your CPU, such as 6F2. Then see if you can flash, if not we know this is the issue, something with modifying BIOS breaks update method.
If you want to test this way before anything else, I will make BIOS like that for you shortly. I think we should do this, because if it wont flash then we know the modification is an issue somehow.

You may need to order a CH341A flash programmer, they are only $3 Please before you do that, take some images of your motherboard so I can see the BIOS, this way you get the correct adapter or cables to go with the flash programmer.


*Edit! OK, I found the problem, those .pat and .hsh files may be used no matter what (You verify please by deleting them and see if same error, or new error)
I think I have found solution, but it will take me some time to do a new mod again. I need to find Lenovo BIOS with the updated files already in it, or at least all the platforms already in it for the 10676 CPUID (ie one that supports your CPU by default)
That way I can get the matching .hsh file for the .pat file (actual microcode). Once all that matches what I put in BIOS, even if I redo it and only update the 10676 I need these. 


So wait a little bit while I work on this, if you find compatible Lenovo system for your CPU please post links to BIOS download, thanks!
I found bladecenter HS12 is compatible with that CPU, but you have to sign in to IBM to download any files 


I think we can flash current BIOS as-is, by itself, outside of all those files, from DOS using new winphlash or phlash16 I have both non-Lenovo. 
The problem as it is now is due to the flasher, it's method, and the contents involved, going away from that works OK in many instances.
Do you want to try that? If yes, I will upload tomorrow and post instructions etc.


----------



## shabann

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Nothing to do with virtualization, so no need to look further about that. I am sorry it's still not flashed
> 
> Please show me an image of what you see on the advanced options window before you hit flash (Never mind, I was able to view it in XP). Also, are you using the package I uploaded?
> User mode should not already be ffffffff, at least it's not in the phlash.ini in the package I uploaded (In what I uploaded it's set to =2), that's the only reason I am asking (I am not sure which is best to use, only put that as suggestion to try later)
> 
> The VCPU option I thought would be shown in the main advanced options window before you flash, if it's not, good (see above) I only wanted you to uncheck it if it was there. Please delete the microcode files I showed you an image of, and the rspfile, then try the flash again.
> Also be sure to uncheck "Flash only if the BIOS version is different, and flash only if the BIOS version is newer"
> 
> If you want only 10676 updated I can do that (it's already there, but only two platforms - needs three CPUID's to cover all for this mod), but I believe you will have same issue. Either this is due to some check, which it looks like it checks a lot and all passed, or the microcode update files I mentioned.
> And the updates are like this, one microcode now covers the two microcodes in your BIOS, so if I only put in one I would remove two. If I put all three, I remove two and increase count by one. So either way you cannot have same count of microcodes in the past, or you wont cover all platforms for this CPUID and we are not sure which platform you need for your board + this CPU since it doesn't belong on your board (That is why all are often added, to cover all platforms.)
> 
> Please test with all those and rspfile removed and then if still no luck I will send BIOS with only 10676 updated
> 
> And easier test would be this, to see if you can flash modified BIOS or not, update a single microcode not dealing with your CPU, such as 6F2. Then see if you can flash, if not we know this is the issue, something with modifying BIOS breaks update method.
> If you want to test this way before anything else, I will make BIOS like that for you shortly. I think we should do this, because if it wont flash then we know the modification is an issue somehow.
> 
> You may need to order a CH341A flash programmer, they are only $3 Please before you do that, take some images of your motherboard so I can see the BIOS, this way you get the correct adapter or cables to go with the flash programmer.
> 
> 
> *Edit! OK, I found the problem, those .pat and .hsh files may be used no matter what (You verify please by deleting them and see if same error, or new error)
> I think I have found solution, but it will take me some time to do a new mod again. I need to find Lenovo BIOS with the updated files already in it, or at least all the platforms already in it for the 10676 CPUID (ie one that supports your CPU by default)
> That way I can get the matching .hsh file for the .pat file (actual microcode). Once all that matches what I put in BIOS, even if I redo it and only update the 10676 I need these.
> 
> 
> So wait a little bit while I work on this, if you find compatible Lenovo system for your CPU please post links to BIOS download, thanks!


Okay, I think its time for some change of plans. I recently got a Core 2 Quad Q9300 CPU so I might use it instead of the X3323, but I need to know if the Q9300 is "plug and play". I tried updating the BIOS using DOS and the beeps are reaaally scary (the update failed but the PC still boots - I don't know what error it showed), so I think I might give up the plan for the M58p xeon mod. Can you please tell me if I can only install the Q9300 in the socket and boot the Lenovo M58p, and also how do I install the Xeon X3323 on Intel DP43TF motherboard. If I need to update the BIOSes, can you please help me do that? You've been great help, thanks once again  .


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

See above, I made some edits. Yes, Q9300 should be drop-in plug and play in the M58P
For the Intel and that CPU, you will also need to do a BIOS mod, but it's much easier, however can only be done if you have CH341A flash programmer and SOIC8 text clip jumper cable. 
This is due to you have to dump current BIOS, send to me to update, then you program back with flash programmer.


Due to Intel's BIOS packaging structure, and signature hashes etc, you cannot modify their BIOS and flash in, mods can only be done with flash programmer.


Here is package for you, includes BIOS file only and new DOS and Windows (Non-Lenovo Phlash apps)
https://www.sendspace.com/file/rygsnv


For DOS use this >> PHLASH16 /MODE=2 /R=3 /S /X /FORCE biosfile.rom


For windows which you can try first if you want, should work, you already know the above mentioned items to check/uncheck in advanced options
Don't add any other files to the folders when updating. If windows one fails, or some error edit the phlash.ini to this

[UI]
Advanced=1
;FlashOnlyEnable=1
;EnableLog=0
StartScreen=0
Confirmation=0
;LOGO=demo_1.bmp
;DetectBitLocker=1
;SaveEscdMode=1


[Main]
RetryCount=3
UpdateMode=2
FormatVersion=2
UpdateFlags=488221a7
UserFlags=8021a4
UserMask=d121a4
PSIFlags=40022024
UserMode=2
BackupFile=bios.bak
ImageFile=$image5C.usf


----------



## shabann

HelpDatBIOS said:


> See above, I made some edits. Yes, Q9300 should be drop-in plug and play in the M58P
> For the Intel and that CPU, you will also need to do a BIOS mod, but it's much easier, however can only be done if you have CH341A flash programmer and SOIC8 text clip jumper cable.
> This is due to you have to dump current BIOS, send to me to update, then you program back with flash programmer.
> 
> 
> Due to Intel's BIOS packaging structure, and signature hashes etc, you cannot modify their BIOS and flash in, mods can only be done with flash programmer.
> 
> 
> Here is package for you, includes BIOS file only and new DOS and Windows (Non-Lenovo Phlash apps)
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/rygsnv
> 
> 
> For DOS use this >> PHLASH16 /MODE=2 /R=3 /S /X /FORCE biosfile.rom
> 
> 
> For windows which you can try first if you want, should work, you already know the above mentioned items to check/uncheck in advanced options
> Don't add any other files to the folders when updating. If windows one fails, or some error edit the phlash.ini to this
> 
> [UI]
> Advanced=1
> ;FlashOnlyEnable=1
> ;EnableLog=0
> StartScreen=0
> Confirmation=0
> ;LOGO=demo_1.bmp
> ;DetectBitLocker=1
> ;SaveEscdMode=1
> 
> 
> [Main]
> RetryCount=3
> UpdateMode=2
> FormatVersion=2
> UpdateFlags=488221a7
> UserFlags=8021a4
> UserMask=d121a4
> PSIFlags=40022024
> UserMode=2
> BackupFile=bios.bak
> ImageFile=$image5C.usf


Kinda got mixed up, is this new file for Lenovo M58p X3323 modded BIOS file, or for the intel. Judging by the $image5C.usf , it seems like its the new modded BIOS you made for the Lenovo. Since Intel board require extra parts, I'll try to make X3323 work with the Lenovo, because it takes almost 2 months to get products ordered online.

Thanks dude!


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Slow down little bit then  I said Intel is not possible until you have CH341A flash programmer and SOIC8 text clip cable, then you send me backed up BIOS using programmer I edit it and then you program it back to the board.


In the end, you may need programmer for either board, go ahead and order one now since they are so cheap, then they will be here before you know it.

In case you still aren't sure, yes that is new BIOS and 2 x new flashing tools for the Lenovo board. Please read it all carefully so no mistakes are made.
And if you are scared, you can remove the DOS /force flag when/if you have to flash in DOS, but I bet new winphlash and included BIOS will get you flashed in windows


Also, please throw away previous BIOS file, I found invalid header in file, so that may be part of why it failed too! New BIOS doe not have this, and should flash fine using the above non-Lenovo specific phlash tools


----------



## shabann

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Slow down little bit then  I said Intel is not possible until you have CH341A flash programmer and SOIC8 text clip cable, then you send me backed up BIOS using programmer I edit it and then you program it back to the board.
> 
> 
> In the end, you may need programmer for either board, go ahead and order one now since they are so cheap, then they will be here before you know it.
> 
> In case you still aren't sure, yes that is new BIOS and 2 x new flashing tools for the Lenovo board. Please read it all carefully so no mistakes are made.
> And if you are scared, you can remove the DOS /force flag when/if you have to flash in DOS, but I bet new winphlash and included BIOS will get you flashed in windows
> 
> 
> Also, please throw away previous BIOS file, I found invalid header in file, so that may be part of why it failed too! New BIOS doe not have this, and should flash fine using the above non-Lenovo specific phlash tools


Oh no, it's stuck like this.. What do I do?









Cursor and clock are frozen..


----------



## gamefoo21

I'm wondering what would be needed to push the updated microcodes into the BIOS file for a Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS4P?

I'm looking at putting a Xeon L5430 into it. I would appreciate any help, the system currently is home to a EP43-DS3L and a older stepping X3350, but it has always been a moody chip, and the L is 50W compared to 95W for the X. I'm concerned about the microcode because the bios dates/official support lists are similar, and I've never been able to get the EP43 to report the CPU temp properly, cores read properly but, the bios reported temps are always 30'C too low, so I can't use the auto fan control.

It's perfectly capable for what the wife needs and uses it for, and dropping the 650 Ti for an MSI Aero 560, will see some pretty decent power savings. I guess it's a bit of a side grade for her. heh


----------



## shabann

shabann said:


> Oh no, it's stuck like this.. What do I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cursor and clock are frozen..


UPDATE: Rebooted and back to square one, same error in logs, trying with DOS method now!


----------



## shabann

shabann said:


> UPDATE: Rebooted and back to square one, same error in logs, trying with DOS method now!


Woohoo, got it working! Thanks @HelpDatBIOS , you are a beast! The DOS flashing method worked successfully, and I installed the new CPU, it works flawlessly and I can notice a huge upgrade from the Duo E8400. Thanks again!


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

@*gamefoo21* - I can update and add any microcodes to your EP45-DS4P, what is the stepping on your X3350 so I can be sure the correct microcode is added. 
And please confirm which CPU too L5430 or the X3350, I think you meant the L5430

@*shabann* - sorry for the scary flash freeze, and leaving you out here with no reply! I wonder why DOS worked but Windows stalled out on you? 
It must have been one of the flags in DOS made it work and that one wasn't used in the windows flash process.

So I can know in the future with similar boards if anyone needs, what flags did you end up using in DOS? Thanks!
And you're welcome, sorry it took so long and was such a stressful process!  


Cool it's finally working now! :thumb:


----------



## gamefoo21

HelpDatBIOS said:


> @*gamefoo21* - I can update and add any microcodes to your EP45-DS4P, what is the stepping on your X3350 so I can be sure the correct microcode is added.
> And please confirm which CPU too L5430 or the X3350, I think you meant the L5430


Yeah the main chip is going to be the L5430 which is an E0. The current chip in her EP43 and I guess backup CPU, is the X3350 and it's a C1 stepping.

I thank you so much for the help, it's hugely appreciated. Do you mind letting me know how wildly out of date the stock micro-codes are?


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Thanks @gamefoo21 - here's your updated BIOS, flash with Qflash if it lets you or from DOS using FlashSPI, if flash SPI gives ID error (not checksum error) add /x switch
You're welcome! Stock vs updated microcodes shown in spoiler image


Spoiler














https://www.sendspace.com/file/qjuxla
https://nofile.io/f/MbyVpTgO45U/EP45-DS4P-F9b-MOD.zip


----------



## gamefoo21

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Thanks @gamefoo21 - here's your updated BIOS, flash with Qflash if it lets you or from DOS using FlashSPI, if flash SPI gives ID error (not checksum error) add /x switch
> You're welcome! Stock vs updated microcodes shown in spoiler image
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/qjuxla
> https://nofile.io/f/MbyVpTgO45U/EP45-DS4P-F9b-MOD.zip



Thank you so much! I wonder if my issues with that X3350 were because of microcode bugs. I just checked and yeah, looks like the GA-EP43-DS3L, is probably rocking the same microcode versions as the it's big brother. Can I ask to patch that one, it'll give me a chance to test flashing the bios.

The evil board: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-EP43-DS3L-rev-10#support-dl-bios

As soon as the mounting hardware for the cooler shows up, I'll put the EP45 into use. Hopefully the stock bios will boot the L5430, so I can flash the updated bios, since this cooler is one of the thermalright coolers that locks down from the backside. So pulling a CPU is a motherboard pulling affair.

Something interesting to me is that the 'E0' microcode in the bios, is dated from months before E0 stepping chips were released into the wild.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

You're welcome! It could have been, you'd have to put back in that CPU and test a while to find out. Stock BIOS probably wont boot that CPU, microcode is there but incorrect platform 775 vs 771, you might get lucky though.

You mean A0E? That's just revision, before that was A0D, nothing to do with E0 stepping CPU's really

Here is updated BIOS for the EP43-DS3L F9h, microcode changes from original to mod is exact same as above, so I did not include
https://www.sendspace.com/file/5mdhy2
https://nofile.io/f/Z5AD0w80vpw/EP43-DS3L-F9h-Mod.zip


----------



## gamefoo21

HelpDatBIOS said:


> You're welcome! It could have been, you'd have to put back in that CPU and test a while to find out. Stock BIOS probably wont boot that CPU, microcode is there but incorrect platform 775 vs 771, you might get lucky though.
> 
> You mean A0E? That's just revision, before that was A0D, nothing to do with E0 stepping CPU's really
> 
> Here is updated BIOS for the EP43-DS3L F9h, microcode changes from original to mod is exact same as above, so I did not include
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/5mdhy2
> https://nofile.io/f/Z5AD0w80vpw/EP43-DS3L-F9h-Mod.zip


Thank you so much for updating the EP43 bios. Hopefully it'll resolve the issue with the X3350 reporting wildly low temperatures.

I was just looking at the date of the microcode for the 1067A CPUID, which is the E0 stepping. Maybe I got confused.

Well here's to hoping that the EP45 will boot that E5440, as it's bolted in, and the current mounting hardware means I have to rip the computer apart to change the CPU.

So I will report back, because if I have to play the swap CPU game, I'll have to change the CPU cooler in use. The MST-140 is a pain of dangling the board upside down while trying to use 3 hands to get everything to line up and lock it down from the back side... I guess I've got a Hyper-212 I can stick in there in the mean time... -_-


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

You're welcome! Hopefully the temps change for you, if not it's some bug in the BIOS probably. Do you see the same low reports in several software programs? 
How about in the BIOS itself, or with Easytune, does it also report too low? If it does too, then maybe just due to CPU itself/compatibility issue.


----------



## gamefoo21

I managed to get lucky, and the EP45 booted the E5440 without a hiccup, identified the CPUID 1067A, but the patch ID was 0000.

As for the temperatures, seems there's a 16'C offset from core temp. Everything reads the CPU temp as the same. When it comes to core temps, only Speedfan reports the cores as the same as the CPU temp. Core Temp, HWmon, all report a 16'C differential, where you add 16'C to the CPU temp and have the lowest or average temps of the cores.

The cooler definitely struggles with 3.4Ghz, even with the Noctua at full speed. It idles the cores around 40'C and under OCCT I had to use some creative undervolting to keep the cores from hitting the mid 70's.

I suspect I have to reinstall Windows, since it's not reading the CPU speeds properly.

Thank you again!


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

You're welcome! Good to see it booted right up with the E5440. So did you apply the BIOS I modified after that? If yes, CPUID shows up correctly then right?


----------



## schuck6566

gamefoo21 said:


> I managed to get lucky, and the EP45 booted the E5440 without a hiccup, identified the CPUID 1067A, but the patch ID was 0000.
> 
> As for the temperatures, seems there's a 16'C offset from core temp. Everything reads the CPU temp as the same. When it comes to core temps, only Speedfan reports the cores as the same as the CPU temp. Core Temp, HWmon, all report a 16'C differential, where you add 16'C to the CPU temp and have the lowest or average temps of the cores.
> 
> The cooler definitely struggles with 3.4Ghz, even with the Noctua at full speed. It idles the cores around 40'C and under OCCT I had to use some creative undervolting to keep the cores from hitting the mid 70's.
> 
> I suspect I have to reinstall Windows, since it's not reading the CPU speeds properly.
> 
> Thank you again!



The E5xxx series xeon have to be offset by minus 15 degrees in most temp programs because the default setting is 100 degrees and their temp is 85. See the below temp listings to see the actual tjmax temp for the cpu's .
65 & 45 nm intel cpu's tjmax temps. TjMaxtempsettingsintel2008.txt 3k .txt file  Unlike their 45nm counterparts, the DTS for 65nm is much less affected by slope error, so that even a temperature readout that has not been calibrated can give a reasonably close representation of the actual temperature. The only major factor which will affect readings is Tjunction Max. Since the 65nm CPUs were released, enthusiasts and developers of temperature monitoring software have debated over the Tjunction Max. It was hoped that Intel would disclose these details at the August IDF ; however, we were to be disappointed. A few months later and Intel has finally decided to disclose the Tjunction Max for every processor in the Core 2 line, both 45nm and 65nm, as well as Xeon server CPUs. The Tjunction Max values for all Core 2 processors are as follows :

65nm Desktop CPUs Model Tj Max (B2/B3/L2) Tj Max (G0/M0)
E6000 and E4000 series 70°C 80°C
X6800 75°C 85°C
Q6000 series 80°C 90°C
QX6000 series 80°C 90°C
QX68xx series 80°C 80°C
E1000 series 75°C 85°C

45nm Desktop CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
E8000 and E7000 series 100°C
Q9000 and Q8000 series 100°C
QX9650 95°C
QX977x 85°C

65nm Xeon Dual-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
E7220, E7210 80°C
7100 series 100°C

65nm Xeon Dual-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (B2) Tj Max (G0)
5080, 5060 80°C 90°C
5063, 5050, 5030 80°C 90°C
5160 N/A 80°C
5150, 5140, 5130, 5120, 5110 N/A 80°C
5148 N/A 80°C
L5138 N/A 100°C
3000 series 80°C 90°C

65nm Xeon Quad-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
X7350 90°C
E7340, E7330, E7320, E7310 80°C
L7345 80°C
X5000 series 90/95°C
E5000 series 80°C
L5000 series 70°C
L5318 95°C
X3230, X3220, X3210 90°C
XE 90°C
XEE 80°C

45nm Xeon Single-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
L3104 95°C

45nm Xeon Dual-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
X52xx series 90°C
E5240 90°C
E5220, E5205 70/90°C
L5240 70°C
L5238, L5215 95°C
E3120, E3113, E3110 95°C
L3110 95°C

45nm Xeon Quad-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
E7440, E7430, E7420 90°C
L7445 80°C
X54xx series 85°C
E54xx series 85°C
L5408 95°C
L5430, L5420, L5410 70°C
X33xx 95°C
L3360 90°C
X33xx series 95°C
L3360 90°C

45nm Xeon Six-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
X7460 85°C
E7455 85°C
L7455 85°C

The above data will mean that for some users the temperatures currently being reported for their cores are actually quite a fair amount off ; assuming we take Intel’s word for these maximum temperature values. For example, most temperature reporting programs would use 85°C as the Tjunction Max for a B2 E6600. According to Intel, the "official" Tjunction Max for this processor is only 70°C. That means that for a program which does not take into account any slope error, the temperature would be reported 15°C too high.


----------



## bdon22

I'm new here and tried to read as much as I could through this thread so far. I just picked up an X5470 for my EVGA 750i SLI FTW motherboard w/ 4x2GB Corsair XMS2 800mhz DDR2 on the latest BIOS (SZ1K). I noticed not many people running that board w/ this CPU online. Are there any suggestions on where to start from an OC stand point? I've lapped the CPU and have an NH-D14 strapped on. Also have fresh thermal paste on motherboard cooling components so I think I have some good headroom for OC potential.


----------



## gamefoo21

HelpDatBIOS said:


> You're welcome! Good to see it booted right up with the E5440. So did you apply the BIOS I modified after that? If yes, CPUID shows up correctly then right?


Yes I have applied the bios, I did it through the built in Q-flash to trigger the good/bad flash routine built into the motherboard. It seems that even though the bios on there was the unmodified version, it didn't apply some of the side stuff, when I applied it through the windows flasher. It was running an E8200 in it for testing purposes.

The CPU patch code at boot went from 0000 -> A0E0. Which looks correct from the microcode versions screenshot you supplied.

Something interesting was when the microcode patch was 0000, the CPU didn't to jump the clock speed very aggressively, but with the microcode patches, the I rarely see CPU-Z or any of the other monitoring software reporting anything other than 6x or 8.5x for the multiplier.



schuck6566 said:


> The E5xxx series xeon have to be offset by minus 15 degrees in most temp programs because the default setting is 100 degrees and their temp is 85.
> 
> 45nm Xeon Quad-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
> E7440, E7430, E7420 90°C
> L7445 80°C
> X54xx series 85°C
> E54xx series 85°C
> L5408 95°C
> L5430, L5420, L5410 70°C
> X33xx 95°C
> L3360 90°C
> X33xx series 95°C
> L3360 90°C
> 
> The above data will mean that for some users the temperatures currently being reported for their cores are actually quite a fair amount off ; assuming we take Intel’s word for these maximum temperature values. For example, most temperature reporting programs would use 85°C as the Tjunction Max for a B2 E6600. According to Intel, the "official" Tjunction Max for this processor is only 70°C. That means that for a program which does not take into account any slope error, the temperature would be reported 15°C too high.


Yeah, according to CoreTemp, the SLBBJ E5440 has a Tjmax of 100'C. According to Intel, a Case temp max of 71'C. So that makes sense about the offset. I simply used easy tune to get a bit more aggressive with the fan control, setting the 100% fan from the bios reported CPU temp, at 65'C, which seems to be quite capable of handling OCCT in Linpack mode.

It was good information of dealing with the discrepancy between the 5 temp sensors.



bdon22 said:


> I'm new here and tried to read as much as I could through this thread so far. I just picked up an X5470 for my EVGA 750i SLI FTW motherboard w/ 4x2GB Corsair XMS2 800mhz DDR2 on the latest BIOS (SZ1K). I noticed not many people running that board w/ this CPU online. Are there any suggestions on where to start from an OC stand point? I've lapped the CPU and have an NH-D14 strapped on. Also have fresh thermal paste on motherboard cooling components so I think I have some good headroom for OC potential.


Ugh... Nvidia chipsets, always sucked hard at FSB overclocking with C2Q's. Closer you can keep it to 400 and the ram 1:1, the better.

You did pick a good CPU on that front... Try going 9x 400 and set the Vcore to 1.3 to 1.35. See if it's stable and the heat vs noise is acceptable. The drop in full load temps @ 3.4Ghz going from 1.3-35V to 1.225V, was about 5'C load with the CPU fan in open air at 100%, and I've lapped both to 5000grit. Once you know it's stable and not going to cook itself, work the voltage down or try going to 9.5x multi, and find out where you run out of stability or thermal headroom.

It should boot at 4.0, if you want to try working from there. The NV chipsets seemed to be good for 430-470mhz fsb, IIRC.

Just like stock, the power/heat these chips can burn, goes up fast past 3.0. 3.0 = 80W, 3.2 = 95W, 3.33 = 120W, 3.4 = 150W

So don't ignore the VRM and chipset cooling when pushing the clock speed up. My vdroop and 6phases gets me 1.2Vcore at full load and an MCH at 40'C, with furmark beating the 650Ti in the system like a rented mule.


----------



## schuck6566

bdon22 said:


> I'm new here and tried to read as much as I could through this thread so far. I just picked up an X5470 for my EVGA 750i SLI FTW motherboard w/ 4x2GB Corsair XMS2 800mhz DDR2 on the latest BIOS (SZ1K). I noticed not many people running that board w/ this CPU online. Are there any suggestions on where to start from an OC stand point? I've lapped the CPU and have an NH-D14 strapped on. Also have fresh thermal paste on motherboard cooling components so I think I have some good headroom for OC potential.


Here's a thread a friend had for his 790i setup. It can @ least give you an idea of what that cpu is capable of.https://www.overclock.net/forum/6-i...l-rockin-2015-2016-2017-will-ever-die-61.html


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

@*gamefoo21* Yes, that's the best way to flash, either Qflash or from DOS. It's good the microcode update is showing now too, and yes that is correct one A0E

I agree, good info @*schuck6566*I never knew! We need thanks button! :thumb:


----------



## schuck6566

HelpDatBIOS said:


> @*gamefoo21* Yes, that's the best way to flash, either Qflash or from DOS. It's good the microcode update is showing now too, and yes that is correct one A0E
> 
> I agree, good info @*schuck6566*I never knew! We need thanks button! :thumb:


Some of the Dell boards in the post I linked to with the 790i chipset are able to run dual video cards and more than 16Gb ddr3 ram. That's with full OC ability for the board & cpu available.  Also,the thread starter had his running dual 980ti's with the x5470 clocking here's his settings. His voltages were HIGH! he was running custom water loop. I DON'T recommend using these, just an example of what can be reached. I've seen some even higher. https://www.overclock.net/forum/6-i...ll-rockin-2015-2016-2017-will-ever-die-7.html


----------



## agentx007

Q : Any ideas as to why my CPU temp is 15C higher than individual Core temps ?
I'm using AIO 240mm and my QX6850 is even worse than this (+20C difference).


----------



## schuck6566

agentx007 said:


> Q : Any ideas as to why my CPU temp is 15C higher than individual Core temps ?
> I'm using AIO 240mm and my QX6850 is even worse than this (+20C difference).


 Core temp uses a default temp of 100 degrees for the tjmax. tjmax on the x3230 = X3230, X3220, X3210 90°C There's 10 degrees right there.
the QX series is 80 degress tjmax. 100 degree default minus the correct 80 degree would give you the 20 degree difference also. 

go back a page or 2 and there's a fairly complete listing of all the core 2 and xeon server cpu's of the time. TjMaxtempsettingsintel2008.txt 3k .txt file. 

Or you can click on the link if U want to save it for future reference.
To correct CoreTemp, go to Options>Adjust Offsets> Ck "Apply to all cores"> set core 0 to - (MINUS) the difference between your cpu and 100 degrees. For example, when testing/running the QX6850,set core 0 @ minus 20 (-20) so that it will automatically subtract the difference between cpu's tjmax and the programs default of 100 degrees. :thumb:
CPUID hardware monitor is using Tjmax = 100 there's a way to go into the file and manually change the default to the temp U need,or U can just remember to offset the temp as your using it.
Not sure what other programs are using the 100 degree default. 
Hope this helps some. :thumb:
Also the "cpu temp" is the temp @ the socket. not accurate. just use the core temps.


----------



## agentx007

@schuck6566 It already is corrected (-10C) in CoreTemp.
Otherwise both AIDA64 and CoreTemp wouldn't show the same values.
Again : My problem is with too high CPU temp in AIDA64, and NOT with individual cores.
https://i.imgur.com/99Per3i.jpg


----------



## schuck6566

agentx007 said:


> @*schuck6566* It already is corrected (-10C) in CoreTemp.
> Otherwise both AIDA64 and CoreTemp wouldn't show the same values.
> Again : My problem is with too high CPU temp in AIDA64, and NOT with individual cores.
> https://i.imgur.com/99Per3i.jpg


 The cpu temp is temp @ the socket. Using WC there's no air blowing across the edges of the socket from a cpu fan to help lower temp. Try aiming a fan @ the base of your Water block and see if it lowers the cpu temp any. Edit: that's why most people go by the core temps and not the cpu temp.


----------



## schuck6566

Just an FYI I'm running an e5450 @ 3.92Ghz on my EP35-DS3R board. The cpu is voltage is OC to 1.408v @ idle because under load it drops to 1.324v. That was the lowest voltage I could use and still remain stable in Prime 95. This shows what is meant by voltage drop or droop as it's also known. The p35 chipset suffered more than the p45 from it. That and having ddr3 as an option are reasons the p45 is often chosen over the p35. The p35 still offers up to 8Gb ram and fairly nice OC's @ a lower price(if you already have the ram).:thumb: Oh, my temps with the 120mm AIO I use for cooling average 32,28,28,31 degrees cel on core 0,1,2,3 respectively @ idle. Temps underload in Prime 95 are 65,56,60,60 degrees respectively.That's in a 72-74degree F room with case closed.


----------



## noobee

Do people still buy the LGA 775 processors? Don't the Core 2 and Core 2 Quad processors have Spectre issues? I am wondering if I should sell my Q6600 - I think the other parts have decent value but not the cpu. How much could I get? Would anyone want it/them on here?

I plan to invest in a new build soon.


----------



## gamefoo21

schuck6566 said:


> Just an FYI I'm running an e5450 @ 3.92Ghz on my EP35-DS3R board. The cpu is voltage is OC to 1.408v @ idle because under load it drops to 1.324v. That was the lowest voltage I could use and still remain stable in Prime 95. This shows what is meant by voltage drop or droop as it's also known. The p35 chipset suffered more than the p45 from it. That and having ddr3 as an option are reasons the p45 is often chosen over the p35. The p35 still offers up to 8Gb ram and fairly nice OC's @ a lower price(if you already have the ram).:thumb: Oh, my temps with the 120mm AIO I use for cooling average 32,28,28,31 degrees cel on core 0,1,2,3 respectively @ idle. Temps underload in Prime 95 are 65,56,60,60 degrees respectively.That's in a 72-74degree F room with case closed.


P45 also clocks like a monster, strap some good cooling to the chipset, VRM, and board, and you can push over 600mhz FSB. I mean even the P43 boards if you can get one with all the bits to support a healthy clock, and they'll push some peaky speeds.

Pretty well everything from the Pentium Pro forward suffers from some level of Spectre/Meltdown vulnerability. The only currently immune are the early Atoms which weren't Out Of Order Instruction type processors.

16GB of DDR2 with some very expensive modules and supposedly P3x chipsets support it. 16GB of DDR3 with P45 and X48.



noobee said:


> Do people still buy the LGA 775 processors? Don't the Core 2 and Core 2 Quad processors have Spectre issues? I am wondering if I should sell my Q6600 - I think the other parts have decent value but not the cpu. How much could I get? Would anyone want it/them on here?
> 
> I plan to invest in a new build soon.


Honestly, not many people do. 775 struggles with a lot of newer tech, and it has zero hardware acceleration for AES and AVX. For everyday internet browser/light office/etc. computers though, I ran a C2D @ 3.2Ghz for 4 months this year, and it was still capable of everything I tossed at it. I ran a RX 560 with it.

In summary, the market is limited and small. I picked up the E5440 in Canada, and the 771->775 adapter x2 kit + Xeon case sticker all together for less than $25 CAD.

They are also much more power hungry than the i-Series at high clock speeds. The i-series, also greatly benefits from putting the memory controller/nb on die. Soo... besides people who are stringing along old computers, or building some purpose built box with hardware limitations, the market for C2Q's is pretty weak at this point.


----------



## schuck6566

gamefoo21 said:


> P45 also clocks like a monster, strap some good cooling to the chipset, VRM, and board, and you can push over 600mhz FSB. I mean even the P43 boards if you can get one with all the bits to support a healthy clock, and they'll push some peaky speeds.
> 
> Pretty well everything from the Pentium Pro forward suffers from some level of Spectre/Meltdown vulnerability. The only currently immune are the early Atoms which weren't Out Of Order Instruction type processors.
> 
> 16GB of DDR2 with some very expensive modules and supposedly P3x chipsets support it. 16GB of DDR3 with P45 and X48.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was basicly talking about the cheaper end way to go. the 4Gb ddr2 is averaging $40.00 a stick on ebay. The p45's seem to OC nicer without as much voltage drop but cost more just for the board. The x series doesn't support the xeon mod to my knowledge. I have an Atom 330 in an optiplex 160,nice little unit,but suffers from having SiS graphics.
> 
> If you want MORE than 16Gb of ram, the nvidia 790i on the dell handles over 16Gb of non ecc mixed ddr3 ram. ---> https://www.overclock.net/forum/26518955-post648.html


----------



## schuck6566

noobee said:


> Do people still buy the LGA 775 processors? Don't the Core 2 and Core 2 Quad processors have Spectre issues? I am wondering if I should sell my Q6600 - I think the other parts have decent value but not the cpu. How much could I get? Would anyone want it/them on here?
> 
> I plan to invest in a new build soon.



I bought a pair of them for $19.90 on ebay because I had boards with FSB limits. Current price for single cpu averaging between 12 & 14 dollars. There are plenty out there.If you find a buyer you're good.Just don't set your price too high. Sell the board with the cpu, or seperate them.Either way you'll probably find someone.


----------



## agentx007

schuck6566 said:


> The cpu temp is temp @ the socket. Using WC there's no air blowing across the edges of the socket from a cpu fan to help lower temp. Try aiming a fan @ the base of your Water block and see if it lowers the cpu temp any. Edit: that's why most people go by the core temps and not the cpu temp.


Here's video of my QX6850 setup (Xeon uses even more ridiculus board - Rampage Extreme [X48]) : 



^That "inaccurate" CPU temp gets me a hard reset at 75C on cores 

Other bits : P35 supports 16GB DDR3.
Don't buy 790i unless you need 3-way SLI capable LGA 775 board.


----------



## schuck6566

agentx007 said:


> Here's video of my QX6850 setup (Xeon uses even more ridiculus board - Rampage Extreme [X48]) : LINK^That "inaccurate" CPU temp gets me a hard reset at 75C on cores
> 
> Other bits : P35 supports 16GB DDR3.
> Don't buy 790i unless you need 3-way SLI capable LGA 775 board.


 Ok, the temp of 75degrees isn't what shut you down in your video. you went PAST 75 and kept running with no issue. (cpu temp not core temp as seen in included screen shot of your vid.) There's a voltage setting issue that shut you down when you increased it WHILE running. Try going to bios increaseing it there,saving then restarting & see if it works. 

The p35 chipsets that have ddr3 support are usually limited in speed or size. The ones that aren't are more rare. 

What's your problem with the 790i? LOL, supports the 5xxx series xeon cpu mod,supports dual gtx980ti's,OC's past 4.0 easily (5Ghz in some cases) and supports 28Gb non eec ddr3 mixed ram.(not sure on the full 32Gb yet)Oh,yeah,also supports the gtx1070 (don't know about in sli)

your x48 must be using a 3xxx series xeon.


----------



## noobee

gamefoo21 said:


> P45 also clocks like a monster, strap some good cooling to the chipset, VRM, and board, and you can push over 600mhz FSB. I mean even the P43 boards if you can get one with all the bits to support a healthy clock, and they'll push some peaky speeds.
> 
> Pretty well everything from the Pentium Pro forward suffers from some level of Spectre/Meltdown vulnerability. The only currently immune are the early Atoms which weren't Out Of Order Instruction type processors.
> 
> 16GB of DDR2 with some very expensive modules and supposedly P3x chipsets support it. 16GB of DDR3 with P45 and X48.
> 
> Honestly, not many people do. 775 struggles with a lot of newer tech, and it has zero hardware acceleration for AES and AVX. For everyday internet browser/light office/etc. computers though, I ran a C2D @ 3.2Ghz for 4 months this year, and it was still capable of everything I tossed at it. I ran a RX 560 with it.
> 
> In summary, the market is limited and small. I picked up the E5440 in Canada, and the 771->775 adapter x2 kit + Xeon case sticker all together for less than $25 CAD.
> 
> They are also much more power hungry than the i-Series at high clock speeds. The i-series, also greatly benefits from putting the memory controller/nb on die. Soo... besides people who are stringing along old computers, or building some purpose built box with hardware limitations, the market for C2Q's is pretty weak at this point.


I figured that. Thanks for the info. It would be designated an 'extra' or 2nd computer if I keep it - but, considering you can't 'upgrade' much with it - for me, the investment $$ should go into a new build. I would use it for browsing and because I have configured a lot (vpn etc.) on it already. Although, I might want to configure 'the same' on a new build, too, just so I have a backup. However, SSD speeds are limited etc. etc. If I could get a couple or few hundred for the parts - is that not worth it? I dunno. I guess it would help towards a new build. 



schuck6566 said:


> gamefoo21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> P45 also clocks like a monster, strap some good cooling to the chipset, VRM, and board, and you can push over 600mhz FSB. I mean even the P43 boards if you can get one with all the bits to support a healthy clock, and they'll push some peaky speeds.
> 
> Pretty well everything from the Pentium Pro forward suffers from some level of Spectre/Meltdown vulnerability. The only currently immune are the early Atoms which weren't Out Of Order Instruction type processors.
> 
> 16GB of DDR2 with some very expensive modules and supposedly P3x chipsets support it. 16GB of DDR3 with P45 and X48.
> 
> Yeah, I was basicly talking about the cheaper end way to go. the 4Gb ddr2 is averaging $40.00 a stick on ebay. The p45's seem to OC nicer without as much voltage drop but cost more just for the board. The x series doesn't support the xeon mod to my knowledge. I have an Atom 330 in an optiplex 160,nice little unit,but suffers from having SiS graphics.
> 
> If you want MORE than 16Gb of ram, the nvidia 790i on the dell handles over 16Gb of non ecc mixed ddr3 ram. ---> https://www.overclock.net/forum/26518955-post648.html
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Asus P5Q vanilla P45 mobo - still have the box. So, it would 'look good' advertised, at least. I have 8gb of DDR2 RAM - Kingston, IIRC.
> 
> Sometimes, my system bogs down all of a sudden - or freezes. I'm using Ubuntu - not sure if the same thing will happen in Windows 10. But, the system freezes and I might 'recover' or I grow impatient and hit the reset button. It's really annoying. It's because I have a lot of browser tabs open? I'm not sure how to solve this. I also have error messages upon the reboot - to do with the HDD. I'm not sure what's going on but it makes me want to speed up my build!
> 
> I noticed, on ebay, some of these P45 motherboards (often from HK/China) go between $100 and $200 - sometimes (after 'sold listings' search) while others go for $40 - $80-ish. I don't understand the discrepancy and the high prices for some that ultimately sold (nice for the seller!). Strange. 'Would be good to get something like that. You're right about the Q6600 processors - they consistently go for only $20.00.
Click to expand...


----------



## agentx007

schuck6566 said:


> Ok, the temp of 75degrees isn't what shut you down in your video. you went PAST 75 and kept running with no issue. (cpu temp not core temp as seen in included screen shot of your vid.) There's a voltage setting issue that shut you down when you increased it WHILE running. Try going to bios increaseing it there,saving then restarting & see if it works.
> 
> The p35 chipsets that have ddr3 support are usually limited in speed or size. The ones that aren't are more rare.
> 
> What's your problem with the 790i? LOL, supports the 5xxx series xeon cpu mod,supports dual gtx980ti's,OC's past 4.0 easily (5Ghz in some cases) and supports 28Gb non eec ddr3 mixed ram.(not sure on the full 32Gb yet)Oh,yeah,also supports the gtx1070 (don't know about in sli)
> 
> your x48 must be using a 3xxx series xeon.


Indeed, I recorded video on different CPU/MB/PSU (same cooling though). 
I didn't switched Vcore while test was running. I let it "passed" the test on lower Vcore, a then I increased the Vcore and restarted the program. 
On that pass - I got a hard reset, and like I said, same thing happens to my X3230 on Rampage Extreme (on which I have changed Vcore in BIOS BTW, screenshot of it is in my first post on previous page).

You don't need 790i for 2-way SLI (a 750i SLI or 680i will be enough, because you will get CPU limited way before PCI-e becomes an issue). OC past 4GHz... sure - IF you have a proper cooling on SPP/MCP - otherwise they overheat.
28GB ? 
Yeah, but you can forget about that 8GB+ RAM support on Striker II Extreme unless you mod it's BIOS to EVGA one... (I own SIIE and tested 16GB support on official BIOS for it - it doesn't work).

Like Pascal support was such a big deal on LGA 775.
If you have Intel chipset with latest BIOS and Core 2 Duo support, it will pretty much work with any PCI-e NV card.
I tested my GTX 1080 on PGA 478 MB with PCIe just FYI


----------



## gamefoo21

schuck6566 said:


> gamefoo21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was basicly talking about the cheaper end way to go. the 4Gb ddr2 is averaging $40.00 a stick on ebay. The p45's seem to OC nicer without as much voltage drop but cost more just for the board. The x series doesn't support the xeon mod to my knowledge. I have an Atom 330 in an optiplex 160,nice little unit,but suffers from having SiS graphics.
> 
> If you want MORE than 16Gb of ram, the nvidia 790i on the dell handles over 16Gb of non ecc mixed ddr3 ram. ---> https://www.overclock.net/forum/26518955-post648.html
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh the Sissy graphics.
> 
> Sorry, yeah the P35 boards are quite good, and 8GB of ram is still plenty. Things do get more expensive moving up to DDR3 support, but then the ram is cheaper.
> 
> The one big downside of the NV chipsets is that they all blew when it came to FSB overclocking on quad cores, and from I remember they weren't cheap boards. Though honestly, the performance difference between 1600 and 2000FSB isn't really all that big.
> 
> 
> 
> noobee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figured that. Thanks for the info. It would be designated an 'extra' or 2nd computer if I keep it - but, considering you can't 'upgrade' much with it - for me, the investment $$ should go into a new build. I would use it for browsing and because I have configured a lot (vpn etc.) on it already. Although, I might want to configure 'the same' on a new build, too, just so I have a backup. However, SSD speeds are limited etc. etc. If I could get a couple or few hundred for the parts - is that not worth it? I dunno. I guess it would help towards a new build.
> 
> Sometimes, my system bogs down all of a sudden - or freezes. I'm using Ubuntu - not sure if the same thing will happen in Windows 10. But, the system freezes and I might 'recover' or I grow impatient and hit the reset button. It's really annoying. It's because I have a lot of browser tabs open? I'm not sure how to solve this. I also have error messages upon the reboot - to do with the HDD. I'm not sure what's going on but it makes me want to speed up my build!
> 
> I noticed, on ebay, some of these P45 motherboards (often from HK/China) go between $100 and $200 - sometimes (after 'sold listings' search) while others go for $40 - $80-ish. I don't understand the discrepancy and the high prices for some that ultimately sold (nice for the seller!). Strange. 'Would be good to get something like that. You're right about the Q6600 processors - they consistently go for only $20.00.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, I don't see a massive difference between SATA2 and 3. I've got an 840Pro on SATA2 tied to 8GB of DDR2 and a 850Pro on SATA3 tied to 16GB of DDR3, and really besides file transfers, and maybe a second or two on boot, there's not much of a difference. Though I do use the Samsung ramdisk features, which actually slows the boot down... lol
> 
> Are you overclocking that system? It sounds like you've got hardware that's acting up. I've seen that occur when the PSU starts dying on stock clocked systems.
Click to expand...


----------



## schuck6566

agentx007 said:


> Indeed, I recorded video on different CPU/MB/PSU (same cooling though).
> I didn't switched Vcore while test was running. I let it "passed" the test on lower Vcore, a then I increased the Vcore and restarted the program.
> On that pass - I got a hard reset, and like I said, same thing happens to my X3230 on Rampage Extreme (on which I have changed Vcore in BIOS BTW, screenshot of it is in my first post on previous page).
> 
> You don't need 790i for 2-way SLI (a 750i SLI or 680i will be enough, because you will get CPU limited way before PCI-e becomes an issue). OC past 4GHz... sure - IF you have a proper cooling on SPP/MCP - otherwise they overheat.
> 28GB ?
> Yeah, but you can forget about that 8GB+ RAM support on Striker II Extreme unless you mod it's BIOS to EVGA one... (I own SIIE and tested 16GB support on official BIOS for it - it doesn't work).
> 
> Like Pascal support was such a big deal on LGA 775.
> If you have Intel chipset with latest BIOS and Core 2 Duo support, it will pretty much work with any PCI-e NV card.
> I tested my GTX 1080 on PGA 478 MB with PCIe just FYI


 When I said "while running" I was referring to having the OS open & not just being in bios. I am fully aware of needing to change bios. The board I'm refering to is actually a dell oem board. You install either the xfx bios,the evga bios, OR use the original for 16Gb support. The others are what's managing over 16Gb support. Some boards DO have issues with some cards. Especially amd cards. read the last couple pages of the LGA775 Club forum for some talk about different cards beings used on the 775 chipsets & issues. As to the older nvidia boards,they had their own issues.I believe most were resolved by the last series(790i) which is why i usually suggest it. Most 790i had the additional cooling on the board. even dell copied the evga cooling.(I believe it was a evga generic board made for dell)
The hard reset with the higher voltage on 2 different cpu's on 2 different boards suggest an issue with the power/voltage to me. too much to be coincidense.2 bad cpu's?2 bad thermal detectors? not likely. BTW, the original post does NOT have core temp offsets adjusted nor is it adjusted in the video. just a heads up. Also,in the LGA775 forum U can see what kind of gaming is still being done with these boards.:thumb: I'm pretty sure I've seen ya there.


----------



## schuck6566

Hey everybody, how about giving our admins some info to take to our new owners? Take the poll so they have something to work with.:thumb: https://www.overclock.net/forum/255...4218-site-speed-assessment-your-thoughts.html


----------



## Razzorback

What do i need to do for gigabyte g33 ds3r to use xenon cpu?

Thanks


----------



## schuck6566

Razzorback said:


> What do i need to do for gigabyte g33 ds3r to use xenon cpu?
> 
> Thanks


most likely you'll need to add the microcodes for the xeon cpu to the gigabyte bios. Basic guide can be found here---> https://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

@Razzorback What is exact Xeon model, I can make BIOS for you


----------



## ninjagordy

*P5Q Premium and P5E Xeon mod bios*

Hey guys, 

I'm looking for bioses for both these boards to run a X5470. can anyone help. struggling to find them.

thanks 

Gordy!


----------



## schuck6566

ninjagordy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking for bioses for both these boards to run a X5470. can anyone help. struggling to find them.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Gordy!



I added the 45nm microcodes to the P5Q Premium bios by ketts. (It's a modified bios for better memory & OC) See the attached link for a better idea before you decide if U want to use it.  http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?200109-Modded-ASUS-P5Q-Pro-Deluxe-Premium-BIOS


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

And here is latest P5Q Premium 2406 and P5E 1201 Vanilla BIOS edited with all Microcode updates + 771 Xeon 


Spoiler














Asus P5E-1201-Mod
https://www.sendspace.com/file/abikhi
http://www.filedropper.com/asusp5e-1201-mod

Asus P5Q-Premium-2406-Mod
https://www.sendspace.com/file/dg9qxq
http://www.filedropper.com/asusp5q-premium-2406-mod


----------



## Updater2018

*E5450 not running at full speed (CPU-Z)*

Greetings everybody, 

I have a ASRock G41M-S (775 socket) with a E6500 CPU (TDP 95W) and I decided to install a mod E5450 (TDP 80W) on the board. Cut the socket, installed the CPU and it is working.
BUT...
When I first installed the CPU for testing I just put the fan on without thermal glue. 
With no modification at the Bios the CPU-Z tool gives me a bench value of 1030 or so. That is also the value I found in the benchmark list at CPU-Z website for this CPU. 

Fine, then I put the hardware together and installed Windows 7 fresh. 
But now I get "only" a value of around 830 with CPU-Z. 
Then I updated the Bios from 1.0 to 1.50 and tried many settings (even dip switch changes) but I don't get any higher value. 
Multiplier is at 9, max.Bus speed is342 MHz after that the system freezes.
What's wrong?
Can it be a Windows 7 issue?

Thanks for a hint


----------



## DxGamer22

Hi, do you have modded bios for G41M-P26 ? I don't know how to modd one


----------



## ried16

can a dell optiplex 745 q965 chipset bios be modded for 1066fsb xeon?


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Yes @ried16 but you need to get CH341A flash programmer and SOIC8 test clip cable first ($2.50 + $3.50 on ebay), or a kit like EZP2010 or EZP2013
This makes it much easier to put your BIOS back on the board, dump the BIOS with flash programmer, modify, then flash back - current BIOS downloads do not contain CPU microcode, so cannot be modified for this even if it was possible to flash back mod BIOS.


Or you can purchase Q6600 or Q6700, they are cheap now, and wouldn't need a modified BIOS.


----------



## ried16

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Yes @ried16 but you need to get CH341A flash programmer and SOIC8 test clip cable first ($2.50 + $3.50 on ebay), or a kit like EZP2010 or EZP2013
> This makes it much easier to put your BIOS back on the board, dump the BIOS with flash programmer, modify, then flash back - current BIOS downloads do not contain CPU microcode, so cannot be modified for this even if it was possible to flash back mod BIOS.
> 
> 
> Or you can purchase Q6600 or Q6700, they are cheap now, and wouldn't need a modified BIOS.


thanks for the info.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

You're welcome @ried16 = Xeon X3220 or X3230 is also cheap now too (Same CPU's as Q6600/Q6700, but better), those should work as well. 
However, I just checked ebay, and Q6600 is less than X3220 now, used to be more, so maybe best bet would be Q6600/ Unless you want to try taking a chance on the other Xeon's first, or order a programmer, then I can make BIOS for you with updated microcodes from your dump.


----------



## PanMelas

*New project on a GA-EP45T-UD3LR*

Greetings to the community

After having succefully built a PC with a Gigabyte GA-EP45T-UD3R (v. 1.0) and a Xeon X8482, I am about to get hands on an another Gigabyte motherboard of the same "family", the GA-EP45T-UD3LR (v. 1.1), expecting to pair it with same kind of Xeon CPU.

I have two questions:

[1] (the vital one): Where can I get the latest BIOS with the microcodes for the Xeons? FYG, the Gigabyte section for this M/B gives two latest BIOSes, the F12 (beta) and the F10.

[2] The manual of the motherboard (page 10) for memory support says: "Support for DDR3 2200/1600/1333/1066/800 MHz memory modules". However, when I checked the QVL for the supported memory modules, in page 2 of this list, refering to DIMMs of 1600 MHz, the following is noted on top of the relevant table: "Model Name: EP45T-UD3LR DDR3 1600 (downgrade to DDR3 1333)". My question is: what happens if I use DIMMs of 1600 MHz? Will they be downgraded to 1333 MHz? If yes, is there any benefit to use such kind of DIMMs or is it better (and cheaper perhaps) to go straight for 1333 Mhz DIMMs? Or perhaps it is better (in terms of performance only - cost no object) to go for DIMMs of higher frequency, with several question marks on this of course, since I have noted in the QVL that not all higher frequency listed DIMMs can be overclocked to 2200 MHz.

Your input on both matters will highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## storm-chaser

PanMelas said:


> Greetings to the community
> 
> [1] (the vital one): Where can I get the latest BIOS with the microcodes for the Xeons? FYG, the Gigabyte section for this M/B gives two latest BIOSes, the F12 (beta) and the F10.


Unless someone has a better suggestion, www.bios-mods.com is a good place to start to get your BIOS updated with the correct microcodes.


----------



## schuck6566

PanMelas said:


> Greetings to the community
> 
> After having succefully built a PC with a Gigabyte GA-EP45T-UD3R (v. 1.0) and a Xeon X8482, I am about to get hands on an another Gigabyte motherboard of the same "family", the GA-EP45T-UD3LR (v. 1.1), expecting to pair it with same kind of Xeon CPU.
> 
> I have two questions:
> 
> [1] (the vital one): Where can I get the latest BIOS with the microcodes for the Xeons? FYG, the Gigabyte section for this M/B gives two latest BIOSes, the F12 (beta) and the F10.
> 
> [2] The manual of the motherboard (page 10) for memory support says: "Support for DDR3 2200/1600/1333/1066/800 MHz memory modules". However, when I checked the QVL for the supported memory modules, in page 2 of this list, refering to DIMMs of 1600 MHz, the following is noted on top of the relevant table: "Model Name: EP45T-UD3LR DDR3 1600 (downgrade to DDR3 1333)". My question is: what happens if I use DIMMs of 1600 MHz? Will they be downgraded to 1333 MHz? If yes, is there any benefit to use such kind of DIMMs or is it better (and cheaper perhaps) to go straight for 1333 Mhz DIMMs? Or perhaps it is better (in terms of performance only - cost no object) to go for DIMMs of higher frequency, with several question marks on this of course, since I have noted in the QVL that not all higher frequency listed DIMMs can be overclocked to 2200 MHz.
> 
> Your input on both matters will highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I would use the 1600MHz ram because it would give you room to overclock. MY question is why are you using the x5482? Did you look @ the x5470? It's all nice to have a cpu that's @ the max FSB,but that cut's into any OC'ing you plan to do and the 5482 has a multiplier of 6 while the 5470 has a Higher base clock and a multiplier of 10. here's a quick compare of them. http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Xeon-X5482-vs-Intel-Xeon-X5470. The 1333 was high speed @ time of manufacture with the 2200+ being VERY expensive high end & rare ram. From what you posted it said about the 1600MHz ram,it'll automatically underclock it to the 1333 speed & you can just OC as far as the build will allow you. Also, there were TWO different types of DDR3 ram the Intel and the Nvidia.So watch for that(Nvidia was even MORE rare & expensive) 2x2Gb of refurbed are going for $35.00+ on newegg for the nvidia,can't even find it on ebay right now. The Intel ram should be fine on your gigabyte boards 'cause they're running intel chipsets.  LOL, Sorry 4 kinda wandering all over,but hope the different odds & ends info helps. Edit: Far as I know, the 2200+ was based on 1866MHz speed ram.Edit;#2 Bios files in attachments. .f10 = the last normal bios and has been modded with the microcodes from 2010. The f12 is the beta and has increased memory support and has been modded the same way.:thumb:


----------



## schuck6566

storm-chaser said:


> Unless someone has a better suggestion, www.bios-mods.com is a good place to start to get your BIOS updated with the correct microcodes.



They can also ask HERE--->https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-i...es-added-socket-775-bios-28.html#post27679668 We try to help and it creates a source of ready made bios for people to download.


----------



## PanMelas

*Some thoughts and answers...*



schuck6566 said:


> I would use the 1600MHz ram because it would give you room to overclock. MY question is why are you using the x5482? Did you look @ the x5470? It's all nice to have a cpu that's @ the max FSB,but that cut's into any OC'ing you plan to do and the 5482 has a multiplier of 6 while the 5470 has a Higher base clock and a multiplier of 10. here's a quick compare of them. http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Xeon-X5482-vs-Intel-Xeon-X5470. The 1333 was high speed @ time of manufacture with the 2200+ being VERY expensive high end & rare ram. From what you posted it said about the 1600MHz ram,it'll automatically underclock it to the 1333 speed & you can just OC as far as the build will allow you. Also, there were TWO different types of DDR3 ram the Intel and the Nvidia.So watch for that(Nvidia was even MORE rare & expensive) 2x2Gb of refurbed are going for $35.00+ on newegg for the nvidia,can't even find it on ebay right now. The Intel ram should be fine on your gigabyte boards 'cause they're running intel chipsets.  LOL, Sorry 4 kinda wandering all over,but hope the different odds & ends info helps. Edit: Far as I know, the 2200+ was based on 1866MHz speed ram.Edit;#2 Bios files in attachments. .f10 = the last normal bios and has been modded with the microcodes from 2010. The f12 is the beta and has increased memory support and has been modded the same way.:thumb:


Thank you so much, mate, for all your suggestions and the attached modded BIOSes. First of all and according your last phrase, I am thinking to flash my motherboard with the (modded) F12 BIOS, since it provides increased memory support. Is this a wise choice or should I concider the F10, just because the F12 is a beta one?

Regarding the use of the X5482, as I have elsewhere written, this chip is already in my possession quite a while ago (it was the result of a mass purchase), but I had not a good motherboard for it to be paired. Spending money on another CPU, except the fact that it would be useless (it would also need a motherboard to be paired with), it would ruin my project being under development, therefore I am going to stick with the X5482 with all its pros and cons.

Now, lets discuss the memory issue a little bit.

Saying about the two kinds of DDR3 (Intel & Nvidia), what do you exactly mean? Are there some makers using Intel chips for their DIMMs and some others using Nvidia ones? If yes, can you give me some examples, mainly for mainstream manufacturers, so I know what to look for?

Finally, since I am located in Greece, I need to check first of all in the local market (that's why I am asking for the mainstream makers) and alternatively in the EU countries market, in order to avoid the - newly imposed - extra import taxes on everything that's imported in Greece, outside EU. And these taxes add a considerable percentage on the total price of the imported goods, no matter how cheap they are, forcing someone like me either to check for very cheap goods or forget any other market than the local one or the EU one.

I am now going to download and save both modded BIOSes, waiting for your suggestions.

Have a good night (it's night time now in Athens)


----------



## storm-chaser

Very interested to see how far you can push the X5482... please let us know how it overclocks.


----------



## schuck6566

PanMelas said:


> Thank you so much, mate, for all your suggestions and the attached modded BIOSes. First of all and according your last phrase, I am thinking to flash my motherboard with the (modded) F12 BIOS, since it provides increased memory support. Is this a wise choice or should I concider the F10, just because the F12 is a beta one?
> 
> Regarding the use of the X5482, as I have elsewhere written, this chip is already in my possession quite a while ago (it was the result of a mass purchase), but I had not a good motherboard for it to be paired. Spending money on another CPU, except the fact that it would be useless (it would also need a motherboard to be paired with), it would ruin my project being under development, therefore I am going to stick with the X5482 with all its pros and cons.
> 
> Now, lets discuss the memory issue a little bit.
> 
> Saying about the two kinds of DDR3 (Intel & Nvidia), what do you exactly mean? Are there some makers using Intel chips for their DIMMs and some others using Nvidia ones? If yes, can you give me some examples, mainly for mainstream manufacturers, so I know what to look for?
> 
> Finally, since I am located in Greece, I need to check first of all in the local market (that's why I am asking for the mainstream makers) and alternatively in the EU countries market, in order to avoid the - newly imposed - extra import taxes on everything that's imported in Greece, outside EU. And these taxes add a considerable percentage on the total price of the imported goods, no matter how cheap they are, forcing someone like me either to check for very cheap goods or forget any other market than the local one or the EU one.
> 
> I am now going to download and save both modded BIOSes, waiting for your suggestions.
> 
> Have a good night (it's night time now in Athens)


No, iy goes back to being the precurser of XMP memory and also the voltage.The Nvidia boards used some of the first ddr3 ram @ 1.7 to2.0 volts. The intel played nicer with the 1.5 to 1.65 volt ram. Some of the later 1.65v ram worked ok in the nvidia board. This might help some, & other places in the thread they explain more. https://www.overclock.net/forum/25814249-post310.html As 4 the bios,I would try the f10 first because it's ALWAYS easier to move up than back.If you're having memory issues,& feel it may help,THEN try the beta.:thumb: As 4 the cpu, My bad,I just figured U were buying another 1 to go with a new build,not that U already had it.


----------



## PanMelas

schuck6566 said:


> No, iy goes back to being the precurser of XMP memory and also the voltage.The Nvidia boards used some of the first ddr3 ram @ 1.7 to2.0 volts. The intel played nicer with the 1.5 to 1.65 volt ram. Some of the later 1.65v ram worked ok in the nvidia board. This might help some, & other places in the thread they explain more. https://www.overclock.net/forum/25814249-post310.html. As 4 the bios,I would try the f10 first because it's ALWAYS easier to move up than back.If you're having memory issues,& feel it may help,THEN try the beta.:thumb: As 4 the cpu, My bad,I just figured U were buying another 1 to go with a new build,not that U already had it.


Thanks for the input and all the info, mate.
I am going to follow your advice and flash the F10 BIOS first, to see if it works at both, normal condition and overclocked. If there are no issues, I will stick with it, until problems appear (I wish not, of course)


----------



## agentx007

1) On Intel LGA 775 boards, you need at least 1600MHz FSB to even be able to choose a 1600MHz DRAM Frequency (1866MHz FSB is needed for 1866MHz DRAM, and 2GHz FSB for 2GHz DRAM).
2) I was able to clock my 4x4GB at 1600MHz CL8 CR1T... on X48 based board.


----------



## PanMelas

*FSB 1600 MHz....*



agentx007 said:


> 1) On Intel LGA 775 boards, you need at least 1600MHz FSB to even be able to choose a 1600MHz DRAM Frequency (1866MHz FSB is needed for 1866MHz DRAM, and 2GHz FSB for 2GHz DRAM).
> 2) I was able to clock my 4x4GB at 1600MHz CL8 CR1T... on X48 based board.


Assuming that your post is related to my previous post, as well as to the latest post(s) of schuck6566, you are generally right on this.

Nevertheless, the GA-EP45T-UD3LR (rev. 1.1) specs DO specify:
Front Side Bus: 1600/1333/1066/800 MHz FSB


----------



## agentx007

PanMelas said:


> Nevertheless, the GA-EP45T-UD3LR (rev. 1.1) specs DO specify:
> Front Side Bus: 1600/1333/1066/800 MHz FSB


Along with this :
Support for DDR3 2200+/1333/1066/800 MHz memory modules


----------



## pipes

no anyone use nforce790i?


----------



## PanMelas

*1600 Mhz...*



agentx007 said:


> Along with this :
> Support for DDR3 2200+/1333/1066/800 MHz memory modules


You are right!
To enhance your point, I have to add the following to this note of yours:

Although the motherboard manual (page 10) clearly specifies:
"Memory: Support for DDR3 2200/1600/1333/1066/80 MHz memory modules", it refers to Gigabyte's web site QVL for the latest memory support, where someone can read (page 2):

"Model Name: GA-EP45T-UD3LR DDR3 1600 (downgrade to DDR3 1333)", meaning that even if DDR3 1600 is used, it will be downgraded to 1333 MHz.
Odd, but true!

Thanks for the reminding, anyway.


----------



## schuck6566

pipes said:


> no anyone use nforce790i?


Some people do, and for some specific's I'd recommend a friends thread where people are still doing the xeon mod with that chipset.  They've gotten some wild memory & bios crosses also. https://www.overclock.net/forum/6-i...l-rockin-2015-2016-2017-will-ever-die-71.html Even using the dell oem boards from the XPS 730. :thumb:


----------



## schuck6566

PanMelas said:


> You are right!
> To enhance your point, I have to add the following to this note of yours:
> 
> Although the motherboard manual (page 10) clearly specifies:
> "Memory: Support for DDR3 2200/1600/1333/1066/80 MHz memory modules", it refers to Gigabyte's web site QVL for the latest memory support, where someone can read (page 2):
> 
> "Model Name: GA-EP45T-UD3LR DDR3 1600 (downgrade to DDR3 1333)", meaning that even if DDR3 1600 is used, it will be downgraded to 1333 MHz.
> Odd, but true!
> 
> Thanks for the reminding, anyway.


If U use a 1600Mhz cpu it should use the 1600Mhz ram @ it's base setting. I believe it sets the ram to the cpu. Even with a 1333Mhz cpu,U can still Manually set the ram to 1600Mhz I believe.(IF it supports it & has 1600 FSB) Unless it's just using the 1333 settings on the 1600 as a way to claim it supports it... :doh: razzin frazzin... (sigh) I hate when they're not just open & above board.


----------



## agentx007

Well, there only is one CPU (non Xeon), that has 1600MHz FSB "by default" - Core 2 Extreme QX9770.
With it, you may set 1600MHz on "Auto" settings on Intel chipset based board.
If you use ANY other CPU, 1600/1866/2000/2133/2400/etc. RAM will by default be downclocked to 1333MHz.
AFTER you OC'ed CPU to 1600MHz FSB (or use BSEL Mod), 1600MHz DDR3 option will be available to you.

@schuck6566 
Maximum Memory multiplier for Intel based chipsets that support Core 2 CPUs is 2:1 (that's real DRAM clock to real FSB speed).


----------



## bacon612

mrgnex said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Scuffers*
> 
> Oh, and it's an Intel Xeon X5470 SLBBF 3.33GHZ/12M/1333
> 
> <a class="attachment HM-tool loginreq" href="/attachments/46636" title="For Xeon 5470">sg41p_00.110_067a.zip 465k .zip file
> 
> Try this! Let me know if it worked. Will work for 45 nm Xeon's.


Hi there. Just want to check that this is in fact the latest microcode for 45nm Xeons, ya? I checked a bios that i patched in 2014 and it looks to be the same when I open it in MMtool. Thanks for your efforts in these forums. Lots to learn!


----------



## schuck6566

bacon612 said:


> Hi there. Just want to check that this is in fact the latest microcode for 45nm Xeons, ya? I checked a bios that i patched in 2014 and it looks to be the same when I open it in MMtool. Thanks for your efforts in these forums. Lots to learn!


The LATEST cpu codes are dated 2015,if they're showing the 2010 date they're the previous ver. but still good for most purposes.:thumb:


----------



## bacon612

schuck6566 said:


> The LATEST cpu codes are dated 2015,if they're showing the 2010 date they're the previous ver. but still good for most purposes.:thumb:


Ok. Thanks. Can you please point me to the latest codes? I've forgotten where to find them. Might as well update...

Sent from my LG-US998 using Tapatalk


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Here @bacon612 - https://github.com/platomav/CPUMicrocodes/tree/master/Intel


----------



## pipes

i've try 2015 microcode and 2010 too, 2015 microcode give me to unleash this cpu full power error at bios post


----------



## bacon612

pipes said:


> i've try 2015 microcode and 2010 too, 2015 microcode give me to unleash this cpu full power error at bios post


I dont understand. 2015 (latest microcode) is not working for you and 771 Xeon?

Edit: I have updated my Shuttle to the latest microcode and its working fine. Cant really tell a difference yet from the 2010 one...


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

@pipes - make sure you put both platforms 44/B1


----------



## pipes

bacon612 said:


> I dont understand. 2015 (latest microcode) is not working for you and 771 Xeon?
> 
> Edit: I have updated my Shuttle to the latest microcode and its working fine. Cant really tell a difference yet from the 2010 one...


cpu1067A_plat44_ver00000A0E_2015-07-29_PRD_A3107D75.bin this is what have use for xeon x5492 but received that error at bios post.
the microcode after bios post work fine but there is only that problem at bios post


----------



## pipes

HelpDatBIOS said:


> @pipes - make sure you put both platforms 44/B1


platform 44/rev_0E is new revision


----------



## pipes

bacon612 said:


> I dont understand. 2015 (latest microcode) is not working for you and 771 Xeon?
> 
> Edit: I have updated my Shuttle to the latest microcode and its working fine. Cant really tell a difference yet from the 2010 one...


for me is an update for spectre and meltdown, I noticed that it is not found in the micocodes downloaded from the intel site, only on the plutomav page


----------



## bacon612

pipes said:


> for me is an update for spectre and meltdown, I noticed that it is not found in the micocodes downloaded from the intel site, only on the plutomav page


Intel announced that they are cancelling Spectre meltdown code for Harpertown Xeon. What is plutomav?

Sent from my LG-US998 using Tapatalk


----------



## bacon612

HelpDatBIOS said:


> @pipes - make sure you put both platforms 44/B1


So I just updated platform 44 and not B1 since I will only be running Harpertown Xeon. It worked but I haven't turned my shuttle off (hard cold boot) just flashed and rebooted. It's working for me but in concerned I should add B1 and 44 as you say and reflash. Why do we have to add B1 too if we are only running 771 Xeon?

Sent from my LG-US998 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipes

bacon612 said:


> So I just updated platform 44 and not B1 since I will only be running Harpertown Xeon. It worked but I haven't turned my shuttle off (hard cold boot) just flashed and rebooted. It's working for me but in concerned I should add B1 and 44 as you say and reflash. Why do we have to add B1 too if we are only running 771 Xeon?
> 
> Sent from my LG-US998 using Tapatalk


b1 is for mobile cpu models.
have worng to write my confusion
is this plutomav: https://github.com/platomav/CPUMicrocodes
where u have download that revision of xeon 1067a platform 44?
in intel can find that microcode, only find the 2010 revision


----------



## bacon612

pipes said:


> b1 is for mobile cpu models.
> have worng to write my confusion
> is this plutomav: https://github.com/platomav/CPUMicrocodes
> where u have download that revision of xeon 1067a platform 44?
> in intel can find that microcode, only find the 2010 revision


https://github.com/platomav/CPUMicrocodes/tree/master/Intel

Sent from my LG-US998 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipes

bacon612 said:


> https://github.com/platomav/CPUMicrocodes/tree/master/Intel
> 
> Sent from my LG-US998 using Tapatalk


same posted link.
I want only understand where it come that revision if can't find in intel website?


----------



## schuck6566

HelpDatBIOS said:


> @*pipes* - make sure you put both platforms 44/B1





pipes said:


> cpu1067A_plat44_ver00000A0E_2015-07-29_PRD_A3107D75.bin this is what have use for xeon x5492 but received that error at bios post.
> the microcode after bios post work fine but there is only that problem at bios post





bacon612 said:


> So I just updated platform 44 and not B1 since I will only be running Harpertown Xeon. It worked but I haven't turned my shuttle off (hard cold boot) just flashed and rebooted. It's working for me but in concerned I should add B1 and 44 as you say and reflash. Why do we have to add B1 too if we are only running 771 Xeon?
> 
> Sent from my LG-US998 using Tapatalk



So, Can ANYONE tell me just what added benefit there is to using the 2015 microcodes over the 2010 other than combining steppings into single codes? (I mean are ANY new features enabled or any PROTECTIONS installed?) :thinking: I understand it's nice for those bios that have limited room,but if no added benefit,no sweat over changing the 1's already done.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

@schuck6566 - I commented on that previously, 2015 would additionally contain all bugfixes of previous ucodes, and any bug fixes or issues addressed between 2010 and 2015 for the microcode in question. Same in reverse, why are you using 2010 vs 2008? The answer should be obvious 
Only Intel could tell us exact changes, fixes, bugs addressed, etc, and they do not share this info so we'll never know. 

In these cases (using Xeon where it's not normally used, especially not even correct socket), unless there is a known issue with a certain microcode, always best to use the latest and cover all platforms on your initial BIOS mod.


@*pipes*
B1 is not only mobile, it may contain some mobile, but it also covers many other platforms. 
You said you have an issue now, I gave possible/probable solution, if you don't want to do that which is normally done anyway with non-lazy Xeon BIOS mod then that is up to you to continue to look at that "Unleash CPU" warning.


----------



## pipes

HelpDatBIOS said:


> @schuck6566 - I commented on that previously, 2015 would additionally contain all bugfixes of previous ucodes, and any bug fixes or issues addressed between 2010 and 2015 for the microcode in question. Same in reverse, why are you using 2010 vs 2008? The answer should be obvious
> Only Intel could tell us exact changes, fixes, bugs addressed, etc, and they do not share this info so we'll never know.
> 
> In these cases (using Xeon where it's not normally used, especially not even correct socket), unless there is a known issue with a certain microcode, always best to use the latest and cover all platforms on your initial BIOS mod.
> 
> 
> @*pipes*
> B1 is not only mobile, it may contain some mobile, but it also covers many other platforms.
> You said you have an issue now, I gave possible/probable solution, if you don't want to do that which is normally done anyway with non-lazy Xeon BIOS mod then that is up to you to continue to look at that "Unleash CPU" warning.


I reiterated the error in defining the B1 platform, both mobile and not.
However, I redid the bios from scratch and now I no longer have that error.
I think it's like you, they are random errors, and not well defined, visot that we talk about a processor that does not work on that socket.
For example, it happened to me the first time I made the mod, always with the p5q deluxe and the xeon x5492, that the system when you click on reboot shut off and I had to turn it on again


----------



## Retrorockit

I finally did the mod. Stuck an X5470 in a $20 Dell Optiplex 380 with a $10 PentiumD era BTX CPU cooler. Someone said they just stuck one in and it ran. So of course I had to try that method. Fan @ 100%, hard reboot, hit F1, Select start Win7. Runs great! Mines the 3rd one, and fastest CPU score for these systems.
https://www.userbenchmark.com/System/Dell-OptiPlex-380/1942
This is the detailed score. Over 50% for single and Quad CPU ranking.
https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/11800068
It's in the lower tier of X5470s because of all the dual CPU machines that run this chip.
I tweaked the fsb to 340 which is all the G41 chipset allows in a Dell. All the other 45nm Optis have a 95W CPU limit and won't run LGA771 anyway. So this is kind of cool for a Dell BTX office computer.
https://valid.x86.fr/gpz4v0
It has a GTX 1050Ti right now. But if I can get the bugs out of it I have a GTX1060 3GB to put in it.
I have BIOS A05 which is the last one w/o Digital Signing. There's patched generic Optiplex BIOS at BIOS Mods.com but it covers a lot of computers with a lot of different chipsets so I'm wary of a one size fits all solution.
So it says unsupported processor. Microcode as 0 in the BIOS. I guess it's time to read the instructions at delidded.com.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Sorry about that @pipes I missed your second comment, no big deal anyway  Good you have solved the error issue by redoing the BIOS mod again! 
Is that without B1 too, and error still went away? If yes, maybe some small problem in first mod BIOS


Retrorocket - link is above for all the latest microcodes if you want latest, the package at delidded is outdated, they need to update it already


----------



## pipes

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Sorry about that @pipes I missed your second comment, no big deal anyway  Good you have solved the error issue by redoing the BIOS mod again!
> Is that without B1 too, and error still went away? If yes, maybe some small problem in first mod BIOS


no need b1 microcode for xeon x5492, b1 is for mobile ed core2.
here an intel pdf microcode revision: https://newsroom.intel.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/11/2018/03/microcode-update-guidance.pdf


----------



## Retrorockit

Retrorocket - link is above for all the latest microcodes if you want latest, the package at delidded is outdated, they need to update it already [/QUOTE]

I was running a Q9505S 1067A R0 stepping. It's trying to run with those settings. Here's my current BIOS file. Careful it's a Dell .EXE BIOS.
https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...=https://downloads.dell.com/bios/O380-A05.EXE
I tried the BIOSMods.com file but it was infected, and it's A07 version that has digital signing which mine doesn't so I would prefer to fix mine. I'm guessing it needs Platform 44 enetred.
I can tweak the Voltage and multiplier with Throttlestop. But it always reverts when I reboot or restore.
I followed the link, and found the file. I'm afraid i have no idea what to do with it.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Thanks @*pipes*Good PDF, I'll have to keep handy! 

@*Retrorockit* - I was able to extract HDR and .rom BIOS from the exe, but after dumping those and checking each contained module one by one I cannot find any microcodes. 
I also can't open the rom in either version of Phoenix BIOS update tool I have, but it's Phoenix BIOS. So I think to update this board's microcodes you may need to get a hardware programmer and dump the BIOS, then from the dump we can update. 
This was probably already done by the users at BIOS-mods.com forum when someone asked for updated BIOS. If you can find a dump for your A05 BIOS version, then we can confirm if that's true or not.


Can you link me to that infected A07 BIOS you mentioned, I'll check and see if it's a dump and if it contains microcodes in a format I can recognize or not.


* Edit - Genius239 already posted mod A05 BIOS for you at BIOS-Mods forum! :thumb:


----------



## Terminator90

Hi everybody, I have an Asus P5B motherboard and I would like to know if I can install an Intel Xeon processor. If it's possible, can you tell me if an Intel Xeon L5420 (any stepping) is compatible with that motherboard ?

Could somebody help me to upgrade the Xeon microcodes of my BIOS ? Now I have the latest 2104 BIOS version (you can find it HERE). 



Thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## TheRohk

Hi there, i checked up the compatibility list of chipsets and have no match. I have a GeForce 9300-ITX k-e. The specs and inet spec sites says only chipset type: "NVIDIA GeForce 9300". Does anyone know something? Can i apply a complete bios or there more work to do? Like extracting the BIOS¿ LINK https://www.zotac.com/us/product/mainboards/zotac-geforce-9300-itx-wifi-1 
The only BIOS i can find are for the "i-X" model not for the "k-e" model. Thank you


----------



## Retrorockit

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Thanks @*pipes*Good PDF, I'll have to keep handy!
> 
> @*Retrorockit* - I was able to extract HDR and .rom BIOS from the exe, but after dumping those and checking each contained module one by one I cannot find any microcodes.
> I also can't open the rom in either version of Phoenix BIOS update tool I have, but it's Phoenix BIOS. So I think to update this board's microcodes you may need to get a hardware programmer and dump the BIOS, then from the dump we can update.
> This was probably already done by the users at BIOS-mods.com forum when someone asked for updated BIOS. If you can find a dump for your A05 BIOS version, then we can confirm if that's true or not.
> 
> 
> Can you link me to that infected A07 BIOS you mentioned, I'll check and see if it's a dump and if it contains microcodes in a format I can recognize or not.
> 
> 
> * Edit - Genius239 already posted mod A05 BIOS for you at BIOS-Mods forum! :thumb:


 I've seen videos of people opening the Dell BIOS in a DOS CMD window in Windows. It makes sense since it loads form in Windows.
https://www.sendspace.com/file/34i5ta
http://www.herdprotect.com/o380-a07-1067a-771.exe-b79008089fc81ce860c06c7d5e6407d3bd37ff57.aspx
I just saw your edit. I'll go see if it looks good. That's where the infected file was from I think.
No success downloading that. Someone else couldn't get it either. It's rar not .EXE so I don't know if it would install properly.
Here is the extract command form Delidded.
https://www.delidded.com/lga-771-xeon-microcode/#other


----------



## schuck6566

TheRohk said:


> Hi there, i checked up the compatibility list of chipsets and have no match. I have a GeForce 9300-ITX k-e. The specs and inet spec sites says only chipset type: "NVIDIA GeForce 9300". Does anyone know something? Can i apply a complete bios or there more work to do? Like extracting the BIOS¿ LINK https://www.zotac.com/us/product/mainboards/zotac-geforce-9300-itx-wifi-1
> The only BIOS i can find are for the "i-X" model not for the "k-e" model. Thank you


See the screen shot for cpu compat. U will most likely need to add the cpu microcode to the bios.


----------



## tiango

Hey guys. I ran into some issues installing a Xeon x5460 (bought off aliexpress). The pc is: Gigabyte ga-p35-ds3l, 4 gigs of ddr2 800mhz, corsair 256gb ssd, and I had it with a pentium e2180 running Windows 10. I've been using the pc frequently for years (it's in my office) without any issues.
This is what I did:
- Removed the old processor.
- Installed the xeon chip. 
- Applied thermal compound and the same stock intel cooler I've been using (I know this is not optimal, I had ordered a new heatsink but the order was canceled, and forgot to buy another).
- Cleared CMOS
- Turned on the computer (I had ready the bios with the microcodes added in a thumb drive, but wanted to see first if the chip worked since it's my understanding that it should work with the regular bios)
- Entered BIOS. Everything looked fine, even though the cpu temps were around 78-80 degrees, I read that the temps are reported about 15 degrees higher, so I figured around 65 wasn´t unexpected with that cooling.
- Reseted the pc.
- Windows 10 booted up.
- This is when things got messy. Windows was sttutery slow. Took several seconds to open Chrome. Task manager showed a constant 40% cpu usage, even though I wasn't doind anything. Disk usage was spiking a lot too.
- I thought Windows 10 was acting up, downloading and installing things in the background (task manager actually showed some spikes in ethernet load).
- Noticed that Windows information showed that the processor was a pentium e2180.
- Downloaded cpu z (actually when I did this the pc was more responsive, I thought that maybe Windows just stopped with the background shenanigans).
- Cpu Z actually showed the Xeon!
- Restarted the pc (from Windows task bar).
- Windows froze.
- Windows never booted up again. Always froze in the windows logo at startup.
- Entered bios several times after that, but the pc never froze in bios, just when booting windows.
- Tried starting windows with F8, but it also froze.
- I figured I'd try to flash the BIOS.
- Used qflash (end key on post, and later via the bios), but the flash drive unit didn't show in the list, just the floppy drive (which wasn't the flash drive, tried to access that). 
- The flash drive was formatted in fat32, since i read in the mobo manual that the format could be fat16, fat32, and I think exfat of something. I just now read here in the forums that someone recommended that the flash drive should be in fat16, maybe mine didn't show for that reason. It's a 8 GB drive. 
- Tried to see if Windows booted up with the 2180, but I broke two screws of the cheap ass heat sink when installing it, so I have to look for another one I have somewhere in order to try that.

My suspicious is that Windows 10 somehow got messed up, and it's not a problem with the cpu itself. Could it be that I should have flashed the bios before booting up Windows? Did someone experience anything like this? 
Thank you!


----------



## Retrorockit

Without the BIOS Mod my computer runs the settings from the previous CPU which was in the same general family as the Xeon. Just different voltage and multiplier.
But you have gone from an 800fsb (200x10) 65nm CPU to a 1333fsb (9.5x333) 45nm CPU. They might not even use the same VID table.
If you could put the old CPU back, and update the BIOS to a newer LGA775 CPU that's more closely related to the Xeon like a Q9550 and install that temporarily Then you can probaly get it to run long enough to sort it out.
I had a Q9505S and put in an X5470. Both were 1067A CPUID. The BIOS won't recognize the Xeon and runs it as a Q9505S. Using Throttlestop software I was able to adjust the multiplier, and Voltage up to X5470 spec. and save it to BIOS. It still has fan issues but it runs well enough to fix the BIOS when I can find a patch.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

@*Retrorockit* - I know how to extract and modify that Dell BIOS in many ways, but like I mentioned no microcodes found, not even in the ways directly described by the guys in the Mod-BIOS thread, it's just not there like they are talking (that I can see). 
This is why I said they must have been originally working on a dump as starting source, or maybe back then in the HDR and ROM the microcodes were they, they are not today when you download those from Dell, at least not that I could see.

I downloaded the "Infected" File, it's not infected, just made to act differently than the original EXE, it flashes BIOS without user interaction. And there is no rom file in there like the original, only HDR (With no microcodes that I can see)
Do you want that files extracted contents so you can flash it? Since it's supposedly already modified correct? Or you can just run the exe, it's OK

I'm the person who asked him to reupload that file, so you couldn't get it either? I wanted to download it to see if I could find microcodes in that file or not too, so I'd know my theory above is correct or I'm just missing them. 
It's likely I'm just not seeing them correctly due to some odd format? I did follow along in that thread, and seen how they discussed finding the microcodes in the HDR, which I did not see using their method, but it's possible I missed they somehow? 
Test A07 you linked above and we'll know, then if you are worried about having to always use signed BIOS after that purchase a $2.50 programmer and $3.50 cable (CH341A flash programmer + SOIC8 test clip cable)

He posted a new link to GoogleDrive so you can download that mod A05 BIOS now

@*tiango*, temps are reported properly on that board, you need to get some new thermal paste that is way too hot for idle stock temps, even with a stock cooler.
For the Qflash USB issue, choose HDD, and then on next screen you will see USB drive (you'll recognize the drive I mean) as long as it's formatted to FAT32.

Since you're drive is 8GB, it's very likely that it's formatted to NTFS, reformat to FAT32, and if you have to use less than 4GB it's OK you can reformat later when you are done.
Windows is probably fine, more likely by the time you got into windows previously the CPU was overheating and nearing thermal shutdown or causing errors due to heat that were messing up windows. 
I bet it will be fine once you have a new heatsink with good paste installed.

@*TheRohk* - here is BIOS with updated CPU microcodes (All originals updated + added all others from the other BIOS too for more compatibility)
Enabled >> Advanced >> CPU Config
C1E Support
CPU TM Function
Ratio CMOS Setting (CPU Multiplier) << May have already been visible, I couldn't be sure (Was not hidden, but set to Supervisor)

Enabled >> Advanced >> APM Config
Resume on PS/2 Keyboard

Enabled >> Chipset >> NorthBridge/MCP79 Config
Memory Overvoltage
NForce SPP Overvoltage


Spoiler














https://www.sendspace.com/file/ipwvsb

Original BIOS download link from Zotac
http://downloads.zotac.com/mediadrivers/mb/bios/pa132.zip

And, for anyone looking later (Pm me if link dies) GF9300-I-E Mod BIOS - I did this one first, didn't notice until about to post


Spoiler














https://www.sendspace.com/file/7cpuex

@*Terminator90* - 10676/1067A is in the original BIOS, so if they are up to date enough it may work without a mod.
Here is modified BIOS with upd3ated microcodes (All)


Spoiler














https://www.sendspace.com/file/pahh89


----------



## tiango

HelpDatBIOS said:


> @*Retrorockit* - I know how to extract and modify that Dell BIOS in many ways, but like I mentioned no microcodes found, not even in the ways directly described by the guys in the Mod-BIOS thread, it's just not there like they are talking (that I can see).
> This is why I said they must have been originally working on a dump as starting source, or maybe back then in the HDR and ROM the microcodes were they, they are not today when you download those from Dell, at least not that I could see.
> 
> I downloaded the "Infected" File, it's not infected, just made to act differently than the original EXE, it flashes BIOS without user interaction. And there is no rom file in there like the original, only HDR (With no microcodes that I can see)
> Do you want that files extracted contents so you can flash it? Since it's supposedly already modified correct? Or you can just run the exe, it's OK
> 
> I'm the person who asked him to reupload that file, so you couldn't get it either? I wanted to download it to see if I could find microcodes in that file or not too, so I'd know my theory above is correct or I'm just missing them.
> It's likely I'm just not seeing them correctly due to some odd format? I did follow along in that thread, and seen how they discussed finding the microcodes in the HDR, which I did not see using their method, but it's possible I missed they somehow?
> Test A07 you linked above and we'll know, then if you are worried about having to always use signed BIOS after that purchase a $2.50 programmer and $3.50 cable (CH341A flash programmer + SOIC8 test clip cable)
> 
> He posted a new link to GoogleDrive so you can download that mod A05 BIOS now
> 
> @*tiango*, temps are reported properly on that board, you need to get some new thermal paste that is way too hot for idle stock temps, even with a stock cooler.
> For the Qflash USB issue, choose HDD, and then on next screen you will see USB drive (you'll recognize the drive I mean) as long as it's formatted to FAT32.
> 
> Since you're drive is 8GB, it's very likely that it's formatted to NTFS, reformat to FAT32, and if you have to use less than 4GB it's OK you can reformat later when you are done.
> Windows is probably fine, more likely by the time you got into windows previously the CPU was overheating and nearing thermal shutdown or causing errors due to heat that were messing up windows.
> I bet it will be fine once you have a new heatsink with good paste installed.
> 
> @*TheRohk* - here is BIOS with updated CPU microcodes (All originals updated + added all others from the other BIOS too for more compatibility)
> Enabled >> Advanced >> CPU Config
> C1E Support
> CPU TM Function
> Ratio CMOS Setting (CPU Multiplier) << May have already been visible, I couldn't be sure (Was not hidden, but set to Supervisor)
> 
> Enabled >> Advanced >> APM Config
> Resume on PS/2 Keyboard
> 
> Enabled >> Chipset >> NorthBridge/MCP79 Config
> Memory Overvoltage
> NForce SPP Overvoltage
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/ipwvsb
> 
> Original BIOS download link from Zotac
> http://downloads.zotac.com/mediadrivers/mb/bios/pa132.zip
> 
> And, for anyone looking later (Pm me if link dies) GF9300-I-E Mod BIOS - I did this one first, didn't notice until about to post
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/7cpuex
> 
> @*Terminator90* - 10676/1067A is in the original BIOS, so if they are up to date enough it may work without a mod.
> Here is modified BIOS with upd3ated microcodes (All)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/pahh89


Thank you very much for your insight!
I immediatly thought it was a temp problem, but then I figured it could't be that high (in idle), considering that the e2180 ran fine with the same cooling (even under load).
With that being said, I did use a generic paste, but I considered it wouldn't make much of a difference.
Besides that, it's true that the cooling in that case is pretty poor. I'll have to put this on hold until I get better cooling.

Regarding the bios, I don't know why but the only options shown in q flash were floppy drive a and floppy drive b (and none of them were the flash drive).
The flash drive was formatted in fat32.
When I installed Windows 10 on that pc some time ago, I did it off a thumb drive and didn't have any issues with that.
I guess I'll try entering q flash again when I install back the 2180.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Terminator90

HelpDatBIOS said:


> @*Terminator90* - 10676/1067A is in the original BIOS, so if they are up to date enough it may work without a mod.
> Here is modified BIOS with upd3ated microcodes (All)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/pahh89



Thanks a lot !  So on this motherboard will work whatever stepping (C0 and E0) of Xeon L5420 ?


----------



## Retrorockit

HelpDatBIOS said:


> @*Retrorockit* - I know how to extract and modify that Dell BIOS in many ways, but like I mentioned no microcodes found, not even in the ways directly described by the guys in the Mod-BIOS thread, it's just not there like they are talking (that I can see).
> This is why I said they must have been originally working on a dump as starting source, or maybe back then in the HDR and ROM the microcodes were they, they are not today when you download those from Dell, at least not that I could see.
> 
> I downloaded the "Infected" File, it's not infected, just made to act differently than the original EXE, it flashes BIOS without user interaction. And there is no rom file in there like the original, only HDR (With no microcodes that I can see)
> Do you want that files extracted contents so you can flash it? Since it's supposedly already modified correct? Or you can just run the exe, it's OK
> 
> I'm the person who asked him to reupload that file, so you couldn't get it either? I wanted to download it to see if I could find microcodes in that file or not too, so I'd know my theory above is correct or I'm just missing them.
> It's likely I'm just not seeing them correctly due to some odd format? I did follow along in that thread, and seen how they discussed finding the microcodes in the HDR, which I did not see using their method, but it's possible I missed they somehow?
> Test A07 you linked above and we'll know, then if you are worried about having to always use signed BIOS after that purchase a $2.50 programmer and $3.50 cable (CH341A flash programmer + SOIC8 test clip cable)
> 
> 
> He posted a new link to GoogleDrive so you can download that mod A05 BIOS now


 I'll give A05 another try. As far as my getting my hands on a programmer and cable, that's probably not a good idea. I'm a retired truck mechanic and programming is way beyond me. I can read things and pick up what's going on, but actual hands on experience =0.


----------



## Retrorockit

I thrashed around with RAR program, DCCU, and the A05 771 BIOS file. Thought I bricked it once (my fault). Ended up just about where i was before. Slight different fan activity, and needs f1 to get past CPU error. So to celebrate surviving this I installed a GTX1060 3GB and an old Dell Pentium 4 375W PSU. At least I still know how to work a screwdriver!
https://www.userbenchmark.com/System/Dell-OptiPlex-380/1942
I have no idea if the BIOS file is any good or not.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

@tiango - You're welcome! maybe the cooler wasn't fully seated properly, push-pins are a pain in the rear. And they break easy like you noticed, so it may have been partially broken on one corner or more and you couldn't tell until you removed it again.
You are right, paste doesn't make a huge difference, it can at times but not like what you mentioned. I read your post wrong before, and thought you didn't use any, only re-used what was left on there from previous mount.


On Qflash, make sure your do a clean reformat to FAT32 with windows right click format, and connect it to the rear USB port, one under the LAN is ideal. 
You may see USB-HDD etc, don't choose that, choose HDD then on next screen you will see the actual HDD/SSD's and your USB. 

@Terminator90 - You're welcome, and yes, both stepping and many/all other Xeon too.

@Retrorockit - Programmer is fairly easy to use, you wouldn't have to do any "Programming" it's more like "Flashing BIOS with toys"
So you got the modified A05 flashed? If yes, please check with HWInfo64 or AIDA64, do you see new updated microcode in use or not? I guess you would have had to notice before which was being used, to now know if it was updated or not.


----------



## Retrorockit

@Retrorockit - Programmer is fairly easy to use, you wouldn't have to do any "Programming" it's more like "Flashing BIOS with toys"
So you got the modified A05 flashed? If yes, please check with HWInfo64 or AIDA64, do you see new updated microcode in use or not? I guess you would have had to notice before which was being used, to now know if it was updated or not.[/QUOTE]

Fairly easy to use is a relative term. DCCU was a little tricky for me. I got WinRAR, unpacked everything. Gathered what I could from the text files.
I got the BIOS file selected, created an executable BIOS, and hit the INSTALL button.
This is where guys like me go off script. No confirmation, no progress bar, no error message. So I start reading and I see 2 minute timeout for restart. ?????
Is it going to restart in 2 minutes by itself? It doesn't say so. Is it going to abort the update in 2 minutes? It doesn't say that either. Do I need to restart the computer manually? Leaving a guy like me staring at a computer that appears to be doing nothing is a very bad idea.
Unfortunately the BIOS mismatch has gotten me in the habit of a hard reboot to get to F1 so it can get past the 100% fan status. So what do I do? Hard beboot in the middle of a BIOS flash! OOPS. Yep I killed it. Get the jumper cables, Reset BIOS Defaults. Reset clocks again. Another old Dell risen from the dead! DCCU looks like it's intended for System Admins. It's alittle sparse for a guy like me.
So I've ended up with all restarts go to a black screen and 100% fan ( one step backwards). A hard reboot is required to get to the Unsupported CPU/ F1 prompt. So either I borked the BIOS flash and I'm lucky it runs at all (most likely). Or the BIOS didn't work which I have no way of knowing at this point.
DCCU has the option of downgrading the BIOS version. I could flash back to A04 ( Dell Support offers A04, and A07, not A05 which is available on several mirror sites).
HWinfo64, and AIDA64 are new to me also. I've avoided BIOS modding for obvious reasons.
If I knew what to expect when applying the BIOS in DCCU it would be helpful.

UPDATE HWinfo64 rports Microcode A07, BIOS A05 (IDK which one?) Platform LGA771, is this reported form the CPU, or the BIOS?
It also shows the GTX1060 as SLI cpable. They never should have told me that. Not with all the workstation MB I have hanging around.


----------



## TheRohk

HelpDatBIOS said:


> @*Retrorockit* - I know how to extract and modify that Dell BIOS in many ways, but like I mentioned no microcodes found, not even in the ways directly described by the guys in the Mod-BIOS thread, it's just not there like they are talking (that I can see).
> This is why I said they must have been originally working on a dump as starting source, or maybe back then in the HDR and ROM the microcodes were they, they are not today when you download those from Dell, at least not that I could see.
> 
> @*TheRohk* - here is BIOS with updated CPU microcodes (All originals updated + added all others from the other BIOS too for more compatibility)
> Enabled >> Advanced >> CPU Config
> C1E Support
> CPU TM Function
> Ratio CMOS Setting (CPU Multiplier) << May have already been visible, I couldn't be sure (Was not hidden, but set to Supervisor)
> 
> Enabled >> Advanced >> APM Config
> Resume on PS/2 Keyboard
> 
> Enabled >> Chipset >> NorthBridge/MCP79 Config
> Memory Overvoltage
> NForce SPP Overvoltage
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/ipwvsb
> 
> Original BIOS download link from Zotac
> http://downloads.zotac.com/mediadrivers/mb/bios/pa132.zip
> 
> And, for anyone looking later (Pm me if link dies) GF9300-I-E Mod BIOS - I did this one first, didn't notice until about to post
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/7cpuex
> 
> Wow Thanks.
> Didnt Tought of so much
> 
> Will try the Update


----------



## Retrorockit

The 1067A microcode is already there. The mod they're doing is change the platform identifierf rom 11=LGA775 to 44=LGA771. This adds Xeon support but removes all LGA775 support. That's why I'm afraid of A07. It could be a 1 way ticket if it goes wrong. It may be there isn't space for a 2nd 1067A Microcode file. BTX goes back to Pentium 4 days so there's some old stuff in there.
Dell BIOS normallly just Download/Extract/Run. All in Windows. DCCU is unfamiliar territory to me. It started waking normally with just fast fan. That seems to be Dells solution to any CPU error.

I've got a question in at the Dell Workstaion Owners Club at TPU about how DCCU is supposed to work. I've been modding Dells for a while now. Things usually don't go right the first time. Sometimes it's me, sometimes it's Dell. I'm not going to try it again until I have something resembling a plan. I've been avoiding this mod for a long time now because of the Dell BIOS question. I've gotten some nice overclocks by avoiding the Dell BIOS completely.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Yes @*Retrorockit* I know it's already there, supposedly, but I could not find it was all I meant. If they reply to me over there about how to see it, I will check for you about adding a second microcode in there.
DCCU is due to mod BIOS, it's easier to flash it that way, unless you have a hardware flash programmer then you could just use that. Some Dell EXE I can rebuild the mod BIOS into the exe, but this one is too old and those methods don't work.
You can probably use Dell Command-Configure too if you find that easier.

@*TheRohk* - You're welcome, Please report back and let us know how the flash goes for anyone reading in the future.
I forgot to comment, about those BIOS settings I mentioned, I did not change them from default values only enabled them to be visible for you to adjust if you wanted.


----------



## Retrorockit

I relaized after I posted that the platform ID was part of the microcode. I'm afraid my focus on overclocking Dells has left me fairly unaware of what's inside of a BIOS. I've almost managed to avoid the subject completely.
It really doesn't matter what method I use to mod the BIOS it will be a learning experience for me. So DCCU is as good as any. Probably safer than me hooking wires up to things I don't understand.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

DCCU is just a flashing tool like any other, like AFU or Intel FPT etc.


----------



## Retrorockit

I made one interesting discovery about my BIOS issue. The Unsupported Processor error is real. But the 100% fan speed issue is in Windows. I booted Linux from a live DVD, with mySSD unplugged, to visit a site that had virus warnings. No fan speed issue. Only in Windows when it wakes from sleep. I'm still assuming the BIOS error is behind it.
But I may look into other solutions.


----------



## Gensokyo12

So I'm confused about something.
My mobo is an ASUS P5KPL-AM, I bought a Xeon E5462 already modified and did the BIOS mod to add the updated microcodes (I used the files for both LGA775 and LGA771) for my CPUID (1067A), I also made sure to delete the microcodes for my CPUID that were already there first. I have verified that the BIOS has the updated microcodes by dumping it again after flashing and checking the new dump with MMTOOL.

However I still get the "To unleash this CPU's full power, please perform bios update" message every time I turn the PC on and have to wait 10 seconds, even though the CPU works correctly in Windows and is even OC'd to the original 1600MHz FSB.

Any idea why that might be?


----------



## Retrorockit

Since discovering my LGA771 fan problem wasn't BIOS related i stsrted looking for other solutions. SetFSB didn't gain much form the X5470 /G41 combo so I desided to uvdervolt it instead. Throttlestop 6.00 got it down to 1.1126V. running Prime95 Small FFT @ 59*C. with normal PWM fan speed. I saved that to BIOS from in Windows. Then I found a fan controller option in HWInfo64 and set the fan to a manual 1100 RPM (2500 max.) for 62*C. P95 small FFT. Problem solved. i still need to hit F1 at boot. But if that avoids borking around with the Dell BIOS, and strange files and loaders I'm OK with that. Thanks for the replies, and maybe this will help someone else.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

@Gensokyo12 - upload your mod BIOS and I can check for you if you want, maybe you left out some microcode for 1067A Xeon? Did you use 2015 microcodes as well?
What is your CPU stepping, it's printed on the IHS, you can also check with HWInfo64 (SSpec), because there is 10676 E5462 CPU's too (C0), so you may need 04, 40, 91 microcodes for 10676 too.


----------



## Giux-900

Hello everyone,

someone can check this files:
http://www.filedropper.com/gene771new_2
http://www.filedropper.com/p5qdlx771new_1
http://www.filedropper.com/p5qe771

I have updated this microcodes (github platomav collection) :

1067a plat 44, B1
10677 plat 10
10676 plat 04,40, 44, 91

I cannot find the update for this:
1067a plat 11 (latest i find from delidded 2010)
10676 plat 01, 10 (from delidded year 2010)

where i can find update for this ones ? mc-extractor also detect them as not-updated, but they are missing on list.

Thanks


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

@Giux-900 - here is latest versions for all microcodes.
For 10676 platform 44 is not needed, since 04/40 covers those (in 2015 microcodes 04,40,91 covers 0,2,4,6,7). 1067A 44/B1 covers it all too, nothing more needed for those
I did not check your BIOS, but I will when you are done editing if you want


----------



## Giux-900

HelpDatBIOS said:


> @Giux-900 - here is latest versions for all microcodes.
> For 10676 platform 44 is not needed, since 04/40 covers those (in 2015 microcodes 04,40,91 covers 0,2,4,6,7). 1067A 44/B1 covers it all too, nothing more needed for those
> I did not check your BIOS, but I will when you are done editing if you want


thanks, can you check and delete not necessary microcodes ?


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

If you are done inserting? I thought you were missing some, so I gave you link to get, and then you still needed to insert more? Which when you do that you can remove the others.
Or, are you done based on what I mentioned? If yes, which link is correct one for your final mod BIOS?


----------



## pipes

it's microcode 2015 supported from intel?


----------



## Giux-900

HelpDatBIOS said:


> If you are done inserting? I thought you were missing some, so I gave you link to get, and then you still needed to insert more? Which when you do that you can remove the others.
> Or, are you done based on what I mentioned? If yes, which link is correct one for your final mod BIOS?


i cannot see your link, can you post without embed on text ?

i insert into bios everything i find updated from my 775 and 771 platform on platomav github, and the result is that:



i think even with minor redundancy (with some platform id that may cover some other plat id already present into bios) should be no issues ?

thanks 

EDIT: okay i can see short number platform with intelmicrocodelist.exe i think is enough choose the most recent who cover all the platform.


----------



## Giux-900

HelpDatBIOS said:


> If you are done inserting? I thought you were missing some, so I gave you link to get, and then you still needed to insert more? Which when you do that you can remove the others.
> Or, are you done based on what I mentioned? If yes, which link is correct one for your final mod BIOS?


ok, done, you can check this:

X5460 E0 s771 on maximus 2 gene 775:
http://www.filedropper.com/gene771newokclean

X5460 E0 s771 on p5q deluxe s775 ket mod bios:
http://www.filedropper.com/p5qdlxket771mclean

E5450 E0 s771 on p5q-e s775 ket mod bios:
http://www.filedropper.com/p5qeket771mclean

thanks for the tips


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Sorry @*Giux-900* - I forgot link in previous post before that one, here is link to master microcode repository where all latest versions are always up to date, same as you mentioned I think 
https://github.com/platomav/CPUMicrocodes

In your image I see 1067A duplicates, and 1067A/10676 outdated files? You do not want duplicates, nor redundancy etc.

Never mind, I see that's before you did again. Yes, I checked all 3 x BIOS and looks good as far as Xeon microcode updates done.


----------



## Giux-900

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Sorry @*Giux-900* - I forgot link in previous post before that one, here is link to master microcode repository where all latest versions are always up to date, same as you mentioned I think
> https://github.com/platomav/CPUMicrocodes
> 
> In your image I see 1067A duplicates, and 1067A/10676 outdated files? You do not want duplicates, nor redundancy etc.
> 
> Never mind, I see that's before you did again. Yes, I checked all 3 x BIOS and looks good as far as Xeon microcode updates done.


yes, thanks very much. I'll test all the new edited bios today


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Hopefully the flashes go well!


----------



## Giux-900

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Hopefully the flashes go well!


yes, done the 3 flash, all perfect


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Cool, @Giux-900 thanks for the update all are working!


----------



## ChefJoe

*Abit IP-35 Pro - having issues with most premade bioses*

Hi, I've been struggling with the bios part of my L5420 install on an Abit IP-35 Pro. I've had it running a e8400 with the v18zzz lagushka bios (from http://www.lejabeach.com/ABIT/IP35Pro/) for years and decided to upgrade to a Xeon for fun.

Internet searches for the board and modded bioses found some files, some folks saying they encountered double-boot problems, and some folks even saying this board doesn't play nicely with the mod. I've not encountered any issues with my motherboard refusing to boot, even with modded bioses, but most of the bioses I found online display temps for the L5420 in the 70-80C range in the bios but a more-likely 30-40C in RealTemp with the proper Tjmax setting. Additionally, the abit board's overclocking an fan control area (uguru) seems to largely be wiped to default at reboot. Very unhappy.

I eventually came across posts (that google chrome translated) by Sergey (March 5, 2018 at 10:39 pm) pointing to other folks saying a lot of issues were fixed by going back to a 14zzz with E0 mod bios. https://ideafix.name/?p=1748#comment-18042 pointing to the overclockers.ru post by Donavan	
01/27/2018 23:22 saying they had a lot of problems with existing bioses but eventually went back, modded 14, and got things working https://forums.overclockers.ru/view...id=277441b9ea2ad2efef1926dc0786bc96#p15344267 .

I setup the 14z-E0 bios posted there on my board and it works near-perfectly, thus far, and even displays the temperature properly in bios. The only problem is that v14 bios doesn't support half-step multipliers (that was added in bios 17). I attempted to follow some other online posts about flashing with a 18zzz modded bios with a /sb option (skip flashing boot block) without clearing cmos, which was as dubious as it sounds.... it would let me think I was setting a 7.5 multiplier but it rebooted at speeds showing a 7x multiplier and then the double-boot/uguru settings being cleared were all back. I went back to the 14zzzE0 bios attached here (report from mcextract attached too).

Abit added the E0 stepping/1067A in bios 18, so I really would like to end up with a bios that supports the 1067a slb9j e8400 e0 cpu and the 10676 slarp l5420 c0 xeon. The best thing to do is to use the mcextract database to get 2015 versions and selectively update the microcodes for those two cpuids?

I still can't quite figure out which "platform" I should be paying attention to, seemingly 0, 2, 4, or 6 and I half-suspect that abit might have done some trickery to keep squeezing more supported cpus in.


----------



## schuck6566

This thread --> https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-intel-cpus/1616059-xeon-microcodes-added-socket-775-bios.html post#121 & post#171 have the IP35 Pro bios modded with the 2010 microcodes added & updated. 121 is abit ip35 pro modded by chulio with this bios there's not double post bug and you will be able to overclock. Abit ip35 Pro bios release v14 socket 771/775 45nm microcodes added/updated for xeon mod support. 

post#171 is bios ver.17 with the microcodes added and updated(so the eo code will be in there also) 

Below are screen shots of the bios in intelmicrocodelist. Also,post #175 has a modified "beta" bios with different AHCI rom options and other feature changes as shown in picture in post.


----------



## ChefJoe

*thanks for the pointers*



schuck6566 said:


> This thread --> https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-intel-cpus/1616059-xeon-microcodes-added-socket-775-bios.html post#121 & post#171 have the IP35 Pro bios modded with the 2010 microcodes added & updated. 121 is abit ip35 pro modded by chulio with this bios there's not double post bug and you will be able to overclock. Abit ip35 Pro bios release v14 socket 771/775 45nm microcodes added/updated for xeon mod support.
> 
> post#171 is bios ver.17 with the microcodes added and updated(so the eo code will be in there also)
> 
> Below are screen shots of the bios in intelmicrocodelist. Also,post #175 has a modified "beta" bios with different AHCI rom options and other feature changes as shown in picture in post.


Thanks schuck, I'm taking a breather on this tonight but will give a try tomorrow. I had downloaded that culio version of 14 in rar form (exact same timestamp and crc-32 on the bios file) while gathering pre-made ones earlier. https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-i...es-added-socket-775-bios-13.html#post26107891 I'm not quite sure where exactly I downloaded it from at this point.

I'll take a closer dive into 17 and augmented18 versions you linked to, since those are pretty much what I'm looking for with the 1/2 multiplier support and the right microcodes. Best.

btw, any idea what was the 2015 microcode update was on these?


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

If you still aren't happy in the end, or don't get your 0.5 multi, let me know @ChefJoe and I can make you a BIOS


----------



## ChefJoe

*My experience with the posted Abit IP-35 Pro bioses*



schuck6566 said:


> This thread --> https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-intel-cpus/1616059-xeon-microcodes-added-socket-775-bios.html post#121 & post#171 have the IP35 Pro bios modded with the 2010 microcodes added & updated. 121 is abit ip35 pro modded by chulio with this bios there's not double post bug and you will be able to overclock. Abit ip35 Pro bios release v14 socket 771/775 45nm microcodes added/updated for xeon mod support.
> 
> post#171 is bios ver.17 with the microcodes added and updated(so the eo code will be in there also)
> 
> Below are screen shots of the bios in intelmicrocodelist. Also,post #175 has a modified "beta" bios with different AHCI rom options and other feature changes as shown in picture in post.


I figured I'd report back in the name of science and completeness. Unfortunately, I'm back to concluding that somewhere above bios14 the abit/award folks started doing some trickery inside the bios to keep squeezing in more features (additional microcodes, half-steps in the multiplier, etc).

I used the batch files or txt file commands in each of the 3 bioses obtained. I also pulled the power (well, flipped the switch by the power plug) and cleared the cmos after each flash. I tested from that 14z-e0 I posted, then 17/post171, then 14/post121, and then 18z/post175, and then went back to 14/post121.

What I did was pay attention to reboots for double-boots/half-startups, opened up the panel for temperatures and looked at the cpu temp, and then tried to adjust the fan control from disabled/100% (default) to something reasonable with whatever window of temps were available. These fan controls are a part of the uGuru settings panel that frequently won't save in later, modified bioses. The fan control isn't so much a big deal, but the full speed and warning beeps if not present is the annoying part, unless you trust things enough to omit the PC speaker.

under 17/post171 I had double booting, the CPU temp reported around 68C, and the uGuru fan controls didn't save.

under 14/post121 it was normal booting, the CPU temp reported around 33C, and the uGuru fan controls did save.

under 18z/post175 I had double booting, the CPU temp reported around 70C (although for a half-second of opening the page it displayed 22C, which could just be a random default), and the uGuru fan controls didn't save.

In the end, I put it back on the 14/post121 to kick the tires a little more during the day today. I do thank you for your efforts in patching bioses and getting people setup with this mod. I'm posting my results partly to help guide those who come later (lots of people ask for files, few report how it went).



HelpDatBIOS said:


> If you still aren't happy in the end, or don't get your 0.5 multi, let me know @ChefJoe and I can make you a BIOS


Hi HelpDatBIOS, I'm not sure if what I'm asking for is even possible without someone reverse-engineering what Abit/Award changed. Somewhere between 14 and 17 it seems like some changes were made whereupon microcode modification results in double-boots, erroneous CPU temp reporting (the other sensors appear fine), and the uGuru/fancontrol/overclock settings resetting to mostly-default started to happen. Maybe they were doing some trickery to get a little bit more out of that 8Mb. Others have said that the IP35 Pro board is tricky with the 771 mod/they switched to other IP35 variants, etc. In the end, going back to bios 14 and losing a half-step isn't the worst outcome, even if it's not the ideal. If you think you have any ideas on what changed/want to try creating patches based on in-between versions I'd be willing to be your alpha-testers. There's a lot of bios files for this board, though, and I'm not sure what I'd suggest trying to patch/inspect. http://www.lejabeach.com/ABIT/IP35Pro/

Completely tangental, but going to the xtremesystems website for the ip35 pro made me find my old post about the abit ab9 quadgt bios I was hosting when abit folded... still have the file hosted. https://forums.hexus.net/abit-care-...iew-overclock-guide-thread-7.html#post2025644


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

@ChefJoe - It's possible that only certain ways of changing the microcodes out (updating) results in the double boots. With that in mind, I can make you a few BIOS with same updates, but created in different ways, then you can test each one and see if all do it or only certain ones.
The temp reports and stuff like that may be unavoidable issues, does that only happen with the BIOS modified with microcode change only?

So, 14 is OK for you, even with updated microcodes, but 17 is not, at least not in all the mods you've tried so far, correct summary? And 17 is the only one, as of now, with the 0.5 multiplier? 
And a comment on the 0.5 multi, that is Intel by design on certain CPU's, not Abit.


----------



## ChefJoe

HelpDatBIOS said:


> @ChefJoeThe temp reports and stuff like that may be unavoidable issues, does that only happen with the BIOS modified with microcode change only?
> 
> So, 14 is OK for you, even with updated microcodes, but 17 is not, at least not in all the mods you've tried so far, correct summary? And 17 is the only one, as of now, with the 0.5 multiplier?
> And a comment on the 0.5 multi, that is Intel by design on certain CPU's, not Abit.


I was fully prepared to lose the temp reporting in the bios, but was pleasantly surprised to find the temps appear right under the modded versions of 14 (the E0 I posted earlier and chulio/post121 here). The bioses in post 171/175 of schuck's thread appear to have problems with the xeon temp reporting, double booting, as well as not saving the uguru panel (adjusting fsb, voltages, fan speeds, bios-based temp+fan alarms). Having the uGuru panel reset to defaults on reboot is the big loss.

My 771/10676 CPU is a 7.5x multiplier, but only pops up as 7x under the bios 14 (confirmed with cpuz). The lejabeach page has bios notes confirming this board didn't add the 0.5x option until 17. http://www.lejabeach.com/ABIT/IP35Pro/

My thoughts last night were to try making a "minimal change" version of 16 or 17 http://www.lejabeach.com/ABIT/IP35Pro/m629b17.zip or maybe one of the betas for bios17 http://www.lejabeach.com/ABIT/IP35Pro/M629B17.B04.zip and see when these bios modification issues were introduced. I was thinking about just adding the 1067a and 10676 updates I need and removing an old microcode or two to keep the space devoted to microcodes from growing as one "test."

I don't read russian, but chrome translate helped me see some other folks were having issues with later versions of the bios as well, using the delidded methods even - https://forums.overclockers.ru/view...id=277441b9ea2ad2efef1926dc0786bc96#p15344267

Translated: "a double start, BIOS settings are not saved," and "all the same (problems)" under most bioses they downloaded or even created suggested to me that I might need to try that "minimal change" method and avoid just using a full "microcode pack" like delidded suggests.

Edit: I took a version 17 that had the various roms updated (17zzz) and used cbrom to just update the 45 nm CPUs. These are the results. Is it normal that it just sort of replaces the last several entries and leaves all those prior ones untouched? The delidded instructions make it sound like it was going to remove all the prior cpus, but this one just deleted the 10674 and most of the 10671 platforms.

Edit2: Ok, nevermind, it's normal. Delidded method 1 just overwrites the last "slots" with whatever microcodes you tell it to (already assembled in a bin file). Method 2 involves adding the individual microcodes you select into a bin file and then adding that. That sort of explains how duplicate microcodes get into some modded bioses (post 175's 18z has multiples for some of the 6F_s on platform 0). Shouldn't matter when not using that CPU though.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

@*ChefJoe* - Delidded method uses old microcodes, for starters, they need to update that and I've been saying it for years now  There is since that original posting 2011/2012/2015 and now 2018 codes for 10676/1067A
In your research, or do you have another older CPU, do you know if 17 BIOS had these issues without modifications? Seems no one has mentioned testing or confirming this, modifications may not be the main source of the problem here.

I would not update anything else, just microcodes for starters, to see if that is causing issues or not, if the stock BIOS unedited does not have these issues. 
There is too many methods shown at Delidded for me to know which you used, but in general, yes, only what you update will be updated  I update every microcode when I do a mod, so all would be latest (or versions desired if not latest)

Can you please test this BIOS with another cpu that you know is compatible - mb629b17.zip See if you have same issues, some or all, that you've mentioned with this BIOS and it being modified. 
We first need to find if the issue come from the BIOS, or the modifications, then we can go from there

When you flash, are you using all the suggested switches >> /py /sn /cd /cp /cc /cks /R

Also, during your research and the discussion of updating roms, for when I get going on this, did you see anyone mention testing AHCI 1.20E with these BIOS? I checked ver 17 and it only has 01.03.00, so very slow startup disk scan with AHCI Mode enabled.
If yes you saw them discuss and it was OK, I will put in, if not it could be risky to try. Do you have flash programmer that's compatible with this BIOS type? If not, I can show you one that works great for these and all other modern type BIOS, but it's $16 or so.


----------



## ChefJoe

*Abit ip-35 pro bios - continued*

I was using this board with an e8400/1067a CPU and the ligushka modded 18zzz for many years with none of these issues until I went to the xeon http://www.lejabeach.com/ABIT/IP35Pro/2010-07-05 IP35 Pro 18ZZZ.rar . I still have that CPU around and can do that swap if needed. The good folks at Abit put out a beta18 bios with E0 stepping support as their last act for this board, and included microcodes for the 1067a with 0,4 and 2,6 platforms.

The bioses from that other thread generally had batch files or a txt with the flash instructions that I ran, with the abitfae batch containing the commands AWDFLASH.EXE %1 /py /sn /cc /cd /cp /cks /r or AWDFLASH.EXE %1 /py /sn /cd /cp /cc . The /cks and /r are just checksum display and reboot upon completion commands, so it shouldn't have mattered. 

Maybe the ligushka mod bios with updating AHCI added 20E? "a. Phoenix AHCI Option ROM 01.06.70 (08-13-2008) b. Intel RAID/AHCI Option ROM 8.5.0.1030 c. JMicron JMB363 Option ROM 1.08.01." I have no bios programmer and have been lucky not to brick anything since an old wrt54g incident caused me to buy a tjtag programmer.

It sounds like you're asking me to flash with the stock 17 and try an officially supported CPU. Stock 17 didn't have support for the 1067a/E0 s775 E8400 so I'd be stuck relying on the stock 10676 microcodes from 2008-01-19 to support the L5420 s771 xeon (00, 04, 10 or 0, 2, 4 - depending on how you want to reference them). I think I once had a E6420 cpu at the time, but no longer. Do you want me to try with the E0 beta for 18 instead? That was Abit's semi-official support for the non-xeon e8400 i do have. http://www.lejabeach.com/ABIT/IP35Pro/m629b18.zip

Edit: I downloaded the 45nm-only set of microcodes from delidded (under method 1) and made my own attempts at patching the stock bios 16 from lejabeach (http://www.lejabeach.com/ABIT/IP35Pro/ M629B16.zip on the left side) as well as the semi-modded bios18 by ligushka I'd used before (2010-07-05 IP35 Pro 18ZZZ.rar on the top right side) and the bios17 modded with storage roms (M629B17.ZZZ just a little bit down on the right side). I patched the roms using cbrom and delidded's method1. I started from the version 14 listed previously in post 121/submitted by chulio and went to 16, then 17z, and then 18ligushka, testing the uguru settings, rebooting behviors, and observing the temp reporting in the bios.

From 16 it appears that bios half-steps were implemented, though the notes describe it as a feature added in 17. None of the 16, 17, 18 modded bioses displayed the cpu temps (saw measures from 60C-68C), and they all did the double boot and settings in the uguru panel were cleared (so overclock settings, setting non-default voltages/fan curves, etc).

I retreated back to the version of 14 shared in post 121 of the other thread and all was fine, temps reporting in 30C range, no double boot, settings in uguru related to fsb and fan speeds were saved just fine.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/members/602625-helpdatbios.html I think that whereever Abit's bios went off the rails is going to be a bit tricky, particularly with me having my one motherboard and not having a bios-flasher for that extra security.

I might need to just compromise a bit on what I want out of this... bios-fan control and losing 0.5x (less than a few hundred mhz in clock speed) or having to keep the pc speaker unplugged, run at default speeds/volts, and things like 7 volt-type fan mods instead of bios-control. It doesn't have to be your battle to figure out what Abit did oddly.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

I can do whatever BIOS you want, but I suggest we start with whatever BIOS non-edited, and tested with your other CPU. AHCI Option ROM 01.06.70 is close in time to 1.20E, so I bet that would be fine, we'll get that in last, it speeds up boot times dramatically.


You can flash with stock anything, I just wanted you to do stock unedited, and with the other CPU, so we can do modifications one at a time and rule out mods as being part of the issues you mentioned.
So yes, lets try that stock 18 since it's the only stock BIOS compatible with the non-Xeon you have. I enjoy this kind of thing, so if you're up for testing it's no problem for me.


Check stock 18 with 8400, do all those issues happen still? If yes, then try stock 17, then 16 and see how both of those are. Let me know which of those three stock BIOS do not have these issues for you


----------



## schuck6566

Here's a v20 Beta I ran across if you're interested in trying it. No changes made by me, included is a screenshot showing the microcodes. came from https://soggi.org/


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Thanks @*schuck6566* - did you see any testing report along with it? I found this in change log, so it's at least a year later than 17 - 2009/09/08
I found this report, last post, sounds like maybe some of these issues are resolved with 20 beta, but maybe that's only on the E0 side - https://forums.hexus.net/abit-care-hexus/149415-bios-updates-intel-e0-stepping-15.html

I also see this thread and this BIOS might be good for you (low/no vdroop and .5 multi), but can't find that BIOS b10, sounds like beta 10- https://www.overclockers.com/forums...-abit-IP35-Pro-Beta-BIOS-is-really-impressive
Also discussed here, but dead link https://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/546592-New-ABIT-IP35-Pro-Bios
Seems like file name is M629B_16.B10.zip which sounds like Beta 16 of version 10, I have m629b10.zip, don't think it's the same?


----------



## ChefJoe

*Abit IP-35 Pro - continued*

I'll load up a USB stick with the official beta18 from lejabeach site and the IP-35 Pro 20 beta from the soggi site. https://soggi.org/motherboards/abit.htm The official release of 17 (found on legabeach) doesn't have entries for my 1067a e8400/e0 cpu (btw, which platform codes are important 0 = 775 but is 2 or 4 771?).

I'm the original owner of this board and can recall the E0 support for the 18beta when it was released. It wasn't too much later that abit was closed as a brand, end of 2008. I saw mention of the beta20 by that russian fellow (saying "all the same" https://forums.overclockers.ru/view...id=277441b9ea2ad2efef1926dc0786bc96#p15344267) and will give it a shot, but am doubtful that was abit's work. The last dozen microcodes in 20, particularly the e0 ones mentioned in the changelog, are the exact same checksum/version between 18 and 20. The option rom files all appear to be the same name between the two, although there's slight differences in a couple of the file sizes.

I can attach screenshots if needed, although I think this forum would prefer I figure out the show buttons.

I will install the e8400 and then flash with 18 and 20 on the e8400 to see if this odd behavior is baked in, then go back to the l5420 and test that on 20, then 18, and then go back to the 14 version from post 121 if needed. I'll post results later today (more than a few hours, less than 12).

edit: @HelpDatBIOS I think the discussion about vdroop, etc was talking about betas 9 and 10 for the 16 release, so it'd be those files about half-way down the page on the right column of lejabeach - M629B16b10.zip M629B16B09.zip Date Code 2008/03/09 Date Code 2008/02/01 That's helpful because I was trying to figure out where they'd added the 1/2 multiplier, if I were going to try adding 45nm microcode to some of the betas in between 14 and 16.

edit2: @HelpDatBIOS and @schuck6566 - I started from that post121 bios 14 that had E0 mods. I put in the E8400 1067a / E0 cpu and started making my observations of if it double-boots, if it remembers uguru settings (fan control, fsb, etc), and the bios-reported cpu temps (possibly important for bios fan control).

post 121/bios 14 - cpu temp off - 127C, regular boot (no double boot), it remembers the uguru settings/fan control/fsb.

then i used the flashing utilities with a batch file containing all those parameters except /r and /chk to flash to the official 18 beta, then powered off and cleared cmos, then restarted

bios 18 beta - cpu temp 41C, regular boot, it remembers uguru settings

did the same protocol to go to the 20 beta schuck pointed to

bios 20 beta - cpu temp 41C, regular boot, it remembers uguru settings . The only difference I observed was the award bios page ends in biosstring-00) 020 instead of the biosstring-00) B05 that was in the bios 18 beta

Then I powered down, put in the L5420 10676 CPU

bios 20 beta - cpu temp 69C, double boots, forgets uguru settings, has 1/2 multiplier

bios 18 beta - cpu temp 70C, double boots, forgets uguru settings, has 1/2 multiplier

bios 121post-E0 modded 14 - cpu temp 33C, single boots properly, keeps uguru settings, only does full multiplier (7x for this cpu)

I'm not sure what exactly changed between 17 and the beta 18 in code, but they did update cpu microcode for the 10676 from 60b to 60c, the 10677 platform 4 from 703 to 705, and added the 1067a at april 2008/a07 microcode level. I also found it interesting that the reported cpu temp on the e8400/e0 cpus was under the modded bios 14/post121. I think I recall people talking about bios CPU temp reporting being off around that time. Maybe intel was introducing a new method for reporting cpu temps around the time. Abit was releasing beta support for E0 CPUs introduced 9 months prior, which would cause people with an enthusiast board to just try buy and try to make it work.

Re: 1.20E - I did see this person talking about it - https://www.win-raid.com/t7f13-AHCI-amp-RAID-ROM-Modules-71.html#msg41035 "For Abit IP35 Pro board only working combination is AHCI 1.20e + RAID 8.5.0.1030"

Since Abit folded, it looks like there was an XXX series of user-mods related to adding some memory settings and that was further refined into the ZZZ series of user-mods (under that lejabeach site) and then Legushka updated the option ROMs.

There were other people reporting similar observations of 14 vs later bios issues with xeons - https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-Help-Stuck-with-Abit-IP-35-pro-and-Xeon-E5440-E0 I'm not sure what OS issue they were encountering above 16 though.

"b14 did work the best, the system boots fine, and it is possible to save BIOS settings, the only thing thats missing is the half CPU multiplier. With b16 the OS boots is OK, there is a .5 mutliplier, but I can't change the BIOS settings and the double boot in the power on sequence starts to appear. 
Every other version above 16.x is a disaster. Every power on starts with a double boot, a checksum error message and default settings are loaded, so there is no chance of saving BIOS settings, and the OS boot sequance is interrupted by a BSOD described in the first post."


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Yes, you may be right about the beta's and version 16, I thought that sounded odd about the .5 multi way back in a beta long before it was officially added later. 
So I bet you are correct, B10 was in 16 range probably, sounded like it's an OK BIOS, but most people were talking E0 not Xeon testing reports

Double boot is often memory training. Did you set memory voltage, and stock speeds, auto or loose timings for testing? If not, do that now, use two sticks of 2x2GB or 2x1GB if you want, that way we know memory is not prolonging the problem. 
Often when it is that, after a few boots training is done. So when you see this, let it boot a few different times and then power down, on reboot after that is it still happening?
I could maybe put back the old Meminit module from 14 into 18-20, it was updated between those, and that would be part of/related to what I'm discussing above.

Do you have flash programmer that works with PLLC32 chips? Here is the one I use, works for all other BIOS too - https://www.ebay.com/itm/271313593344
If you don't have one, maybe the above not a safe edit, at least I would not feel comfortable sending you a BIOS with that kind of edit until you had programmer
Meminit is a "Sensitive" module, sometimes it's ok to play with, other times you can't touch it or anything above it.

So, let me re-summarize what I think you summarized in the quick tests above 

With 8400
bios 18 beta - cpu temp 41C, regular boot, it remembers uguru settings
bios 20 beta - cpu temp 41C, regular boot, it remembers uguru settings 

L5420 10676 CPU << is this retail, not ES/QS CPU you have? So I know for sure which microcode is used.

bios 20 beta - cpu temp 69C, double boots, forgets uguru settings, has 1/2 multiplier
bios 18 beta - cpu temp 70C, double boots, forgets uguru settings, has 1/2 multiplier

Meaning = Xeon causes the problems here, or the microcode used in these BIOS for the Xeon.
Please package together both of these BIOS and upload for me, that way I know I have the exact files you used, too many BIOS floating around for this board! Can you use the Pro EX BIOS?  Adding to the mess I say 

Great, thanks for finding mention of 1.20E, this module is the best for these boards, I really hate seeing people still suffer with the older super slow disk scans of the old versions, you'll be pleasantly surprised once you use this! 
But, we'll do that last, to make sure it's not part of any issues while trying to solve the rest.

CPU N/2 Ratio << That's what the BIOS calls the 0.5 multi correct?
It could maybe be put into 14, swap setup/BIOS module and text strings, that would bring it over, maybe need ACPI swap too (unsure)

From the BIOS-mods link, no replies after DeathBringer linked that one BIOS. I checked, it contains 14, 17, and 18 mod BIOS - 14 no 0.5 multi and corrupted microcode entry. 17 and 18 looks OK on microcode edit
But, just talking out loud here, lets stick to the plan I originally mentioned. Find BIOS with 0.5 multi that is OK with 8400 CPU, not OK with Xeon, like we have, then move forward


----------



## ChefJoe

*Where betas for bios 16 went off rails*

I wrote a longer response that didn't post here. I'm going to try again, but a little more brief.

https://www.delidded.com/how-to-update-cpu-microcode-in-award-or-phoenix-bios/
I used the (2010 version, I guess) 45 nm microcode set from delidded.com and used that to load the beta bioses for 16 on the IP-35 Pro. I downloaded the bioses directly from lejabeach and verified the microcodes were added to the m629b16b10.zip, 16b09, 16b04, 16b03, and 16b01 files. My computer is still setup with the Xeon L5420 SLARP/10676 (it's installed in a case/setup with a cooler where it's a bit more work to swap cpus).

I encountered an issue with 16b04 bios in that the one on lejabeach had a SLP20 key in it and the award flash refused to use it.

16b10 posts as 2/13/2008 and had 59C CPU temp, had the 1/2 multi, but also double-booted and wiped the uguru settings.
16b09 posts as 2/1 and had 57C CPU temp, had the 1/2 multi, but also double booted and wiped uguru settings too.
16B04 refused to flash due to windows license being present/invalid according to awardflash
16B03 posts as 11/14 and had a 32C CPU temp !!!!. It did not have the 1/2 multi, it did double-boot, and it wiped uguru settings on reboot.
16B01 posted as 9/28 and had a 31C CPU temp, did not have the 1/2 multiplier, and also did normal single-boots and retained uguru settings, as best I can tell.

I'm researching if I can fix the B04 bios right now.

I'll try pushing enter, hope this posts, and then read your post.

edit: CBROM allowed me to remove the SLP key and then I added the microcode just as I had done for the other betas.
16b04 posts as 11/30/2007 with a temp of 58C, no 1/2 multiplier, but also double-booted and wiped the uguru settings.

So, the xeon temp readings went sideways between 16B03 and 16B04. The 1/2 step multiplier was added between 16B04 and 16B09. The double-boot and customized fan/overclock settings went sideways between 16B01 and 16B03. While this may be good news if we were figuring out how to fully repair a bios, I'm not sure this is good news for saying there's a version that "just works" to swap modules with.

I bought the Xeon CPU used from Amazon, but I didn't see any oddball marks suggesting it was an ES sample. The only other S775 CPUs I have around are 1067a (which would require patching bioses prior to the 18 beta) so it's a little more complicated for a-b testing xeon vs non-xeon on stock bios.

Edit: The meminit module was something that changed between 16beta1 and 16beta3, right where the double-boots and uguru panel being wiped started to crop up with the Xeon. See attached report.



Spoiler


----------



## ChefJoe

@HelpDatBIOS I left my computer on 16beta01 with the added 45 nm microcode pack. I'm going to kick the tires of it for a few days, since building off a beta01 sounds a lot riskier than release14 and see if settings really stay or not. I made some adjustments to temperature monitoring and then, on reboot, all the temp monitoring had un-selected.

I only have the one motherboard and rather late-in-cycle E0/1076a 775 cpu around. It's also a computer that's in-use as my htpc, so I'm messing around with it on days where it's not recording a TV show. I'd hoped to find a bios version that just worked, but I think the bios just sort of drifted with adding some things and breaking others. Not exactly great quality control there.

When you say "Find BIOS with 0.5 multi that is OK with 8400 CPU, not OK with Xeon, like we have, then move forward" if you mean abit-released bios there is only the beta18 bios with E0 support for the E8400 (M629B18.zip Date Code 2008/10/20 a few spots below legushka mod on lejabeach). The modification to uncover a few memory settings and update the roms in 2010 (the legushka mod version on the top right of the lejabeach page) was incredibly popular for this board. Schuck's thread post 175 has that modification, although it sounds like you prefer even more recent/extensive microcode updates.

Maybe the proper thing to do is write-up what I've found, where things seemed to have broken if flashed to xeon support, and we work on two bios versions for the IP35 Pro?

- For 775 and E0 cpus, update all the microcodes and see if that final zzz modded one can have achi 1.20e added in. http://www.lejabeach.com/ABIT/IP35Pro/2010-07-05 IP35 Pro 18ZZZ.rar Having a bios report high temps and keep the fan headers pegged at full speed, and only run cpu at uguru defaults (even if there's a 1/2 step) is a lot of downsides for a Xeon upgrade but Q9550s aren't too expensive either ($25 on ebay) 

- For 771 Xeons like my 10676 C0, update all the microcodes and the option ROMs to the latest too. I'm not sure if basing on 14 or 16beta1 is right, at least not just yet. At most, I'm giving up 200 mhz of speed by losing 1/2 steps and having settings save for overclocking fsb, adjusting voltages, and keeping fans at reasonable speeds is a good compromise. I went with my L5420 because I bought it for just a few dollars, but trying to make the bios perfect sounds like major work.

I'm running Windows 7, so I'm not familiar with with the limitations, but I think I read that more recent versions of windows really want a board to not mix 771 and 775 microcodes. For my purposes, I love being able to go back and forth. Do you have any feelings on that/which way is worth the effort?

I very much appreciate your help with all of this. I just think this isn't a great situation for trying to repair what Abit broke internally over several months of revisions. It strikes me as not-well-written code if a microcode update starts causing some of these issues with just saving settings to its own menus.


----------



## schuck6566

ChefJoe said:


> @*HelpDatBIOS* I left my computer on 16beta01 with the added 45 nm microcode pack. I'm going to kick the tires of it for a few days, since building off a beta01 sounds a lot riskier than release14 and see if settings really stay or not. I made some adjustments to temperature monitoring and then, on reboot, all the temp monitoring had un-selected.
> 
> I only have the one motherboard and rather late-in-cycle E0/1076a 775 cpu around. It's also a computer that's in-use as my htpc, so I'm messing around with it on days where it's not recording a TV show. I'd hoped to find a bios version that just worked, but I think the bios just sort of drifted with adding some things and breaking others. Not exactly great quality control there.
> 
> When you say "Find BIOS with 0.5 multi that is OK with 8400 CPU, not OK with Xeon, like we have, then move forward" if you mean abit-released bios there is only the beta18 bios with E0 support for the E8400 (M629B18.zip Date Code 2008/10/20 a few spots below legushka mod on lejabeach). The modification to uncover a few memory settings and update the roms in 2010 (the legushka mod version on the top right of the lejabeach page) was incredibly popular for this board. Schuck's thread post 175 has that modification, although it sounds like you prefer even more recent/extensive microcode updates.
> 
> Maybe the proper thing to do is write-up what I've found, where things seemed to have broken if flashed to xeon support, and we work on two bios versions for the IP35 Pro?
> 
> - For 775 and E0 cpus, update all the microcodes and see if that final zzz modded one can have achi 1.20e added in. http://www.lejabeach.com/ABIT/IP35Pro/2010-07-05 IP35 Pro 18ZZZ.rar Having a bios report high temps and keep the fan headers pegged at full speed, and only run cpu at uguru defaults (even if there's a 1/2 step) is a lot of downsides for a Xeon upgrade but Q9550s aren't too expensive either ($25 on ebay)
> 
> - For 771 Xeons like my 10676 C0, update all the microcodes and the option ROMs to the latest too. I'm not sure if basing on 14 or 16beta1 is right, at least not just yet. At most, I'm giving up 200 mhz of speed by losing 1/2 steps and having settings save for overclocking fsb, adjusting voltages, and keeping fans at reasonable speeds is a good compromise. I went with my L5420 because I bought it for just a few dollars, but trying to make the bios perfect sounds like major work.
> 
> I'm running Windows 7, so I'm not familiar with with the limitations, but I think I read that more recent versions of windows really want a board to not mix 771 and 775 microcodes. For my purposes, I love being able to go back and forth. Do you have any feelings on that/which way is worth the effort?
> 
> I very much appreciate your help with all of this. I just think this isn't a great situation for trying to repair what Abit broke internally over several months of revisions. It strikes me as not-well-written code if a microcode update starts causing some of these issues with just saving settings to its own menus.


 Not too sure about what U mean by "I think I read that more recent versions of windows really want a board to not mix 771 and 775 microcodes." Windows 8 and up DO ck for certain features in a cpu to be enabled IF the cpu supports them. (I'm running 64bit Windows 10 on a xeon e5450 mod @ this time.Also 32bit on a P4.)that's why it's important to have the microcodes for your cpu in the bios,without them,some features may not be enabled even though the cpu works & shows correctly.(The socket771 microcode enables sse4.1 & (i believe) VT-x on my xeon. using the 775 code, No sse4.1,ect.
Also,Later versions of Windows After 7 won't run on the AMD Athlon XP cpu because they don't support anything past the 1st ver of SSE.( Windows 8 also requires PAE, NX, and SSE2) If this wasn't what U meant,sorry 4 the time waste.  there's a couple of e5450's on ebay going for $15.00 to $17.00(for the CO stepping) they have base clock of 3.0Ghz @ a multi of 9 and are 80watt cpu's. Just a thought if U can't get a higher multi & need better clocks.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

@ChefJoe - First, on your reply about 16 beta's, if there is one you like, seems like maybe 16B01 (only one that didn't double boot or wipe entries), it's very possible I can enable that 0.5 multi for you even if originally not enabled, but I'd have to 
look at the BIOS (Checked, not possible without module swap, ie setting is missing not hidden) I look at this not about swapping modules although that may be possible for some things I mentioned, but about which one works OK/Best for you 
at stock (With non-Xeon), that I can then try to improve for you with Xeon.

I too noted Meminit changes, but you read my thoughts on that, I'd prefer you have programmer in hand before I send you any BIOS with modifications there since it's a sensitive module. 
But, I can swap that around for you once you have a programmer, if it's something you'd be up for trying. I would want to test Meminit from 14 or 16.b01, into 18 or 20, if the microcodes themselves proved to not be part of the issues (but see my comment on Meminit/8400 below, makes sense).
Seems like for now, from your tests on 16, all are a no go due to results and only good one was with B01 which has no 0.5 multi.

When you say "Verfied the microcodes were added" I assume that means checked with cbrom post-edit. But, did you also drop BIOS into MC Extractor to make sure there was no duplicated entries, compressed issues, or corrupted entries? 
If not, here is MC Extractor, always check with this last. Downloads are in the "releases" tab towards top area, where it says "98 Releases" as of now, click that for download rar package

Was my re-summary of your results with 18+20 correct? If yes, many tests for Xeon alone could be done there, 2011/2012 microcodes, 2015 microcodes, or 2018 microcodes (or even 2008 codes, not ideal but also another option). 
Yes, I am all about using latest microcodes, for this sometimes 2018 ones don't work on some boards/BIOS, so 2015 would be first ideal test in my mind. 
Microcode insertion with different cbrom, some versions such as the 190's modify other modules during repack, which could cause some issues too, but possibly not what we're seeing here but you never know.
Quick test with only current common microcodes in many variants could/should be done as well, to see if any of that is affecting double boot, or is it just the microcode or possibly all only due to the Meminit changes (Doesn't seem like this would be case, or 8400 would double boot too). 
Lots to tinker with there, if I had board on my end it would be a lot easier on you I know  

But..... do you feel 18 is an actual Abit release? I don't think so, it's not packaged same way, at least not from lejabeach site. And in Cbrom the modules have names like "Device\xxx\file.bin" specifically ones people would update
Maybe 18-20 not good starting source for me, or us trying to fix issues. If someone else edited then checksum of some modules or their offsets could/would be changed and maybe not in good way, causing other issues like what's been covered, before I start modifications, then 
we never know what caused problems. But, I guess since OK with your 8400, but not Xeon maybe it's safe starting point. 

*I would however like to know, if stock 17 tests exact same for you like 18 did (Add E0 ucode with cbrom115)*, with 8400 OK and xeon not so much, if yes I would prefer that as starting point, since we know it's not edited by someone else later @*suspect*-18 
That way I know none of the other modules have been offset adjusted or anything like that due to module reinsertion/editing.

I also just noticed, Uguru is it's own module too, that could be swapped between BIOS versions too if it ever proved to be the reason some temp not correct or uguru stuff not saved

Sorry, I forgot a mod was required for 8400 to even be tested as a non-xeon source, I suppose that is OK for now, based on your summary as I took it, since it showed that CPU OK for everything but Xeon not.
Trying to make BIOS perfect is not hard work, but us trying to figure out what is best moves on paper is, especially when you are the only one with the board so you have to do all testing. I enjoy BIOS modifications, and it's easy for me to do, so no hassle or concerns there.
Agreed @*schuck6566* - I've too have never heard of anyone mentioning some OS not wanting 771/775 mixed in BIOS, sounds made up possibly, maybe by MS/Intel trying to get people to quit modifying and upgrade their boards and OS's 

On your last comment, you have to remember these microcodes were not in there, and the Xeon ones were never meant to be in there at all, so it's not as simple as "microcode update starts causing some of these issues" means not good coding
We're the ones breaking things in a sense and that is what I'm trying to figure out the cause/source of and get you around that with a good BIOS that does not have these issues.

Don't be intimidated by my long posts, and talks of lots of BIOS testing or modifications, I know you would prefer less and I'm only trying to figure out how to narrow that down before making a few. 
Although, I see you tested plenty of BIOS today, so maybe you don't mind that at all 

Here, test this  No change log, just test....  J/K. This is single edit test, might as well do first and get it out of the way, since this will help majorly with rebooting and testing times. 
BIOS 18 beta, with AHCI 1.20E - if this works OK, I'll stick it in all BIOS moving forward. After flash, load optimized and then set AHCI and boot disk priority (may need to reboot once after setting AHCI before you set this), if it fails to load your HDD, reboot back to DOS and flash another BIOS 
Never mind on this, while typing this out and fixing device ID and checksum in the AHCI Module, I just noticed it's ISA not PCI rom in cbrom, so looked around a bit and found the thread at win-raid where that guy made his post and comments.
He actually said the phoenix rom loaded drives faster than the Intel 1.20E so you're set as-is anyway, but he didn't specify which Phoenix version, so last we can update to the one at lejabeach.


----------



## ChefJoe

*Let's have a full plan for any cpu swaps*

I'm getting a bit frustrated with overclock.net forum. I keep writing a longer response and then see it expired my token when I post. I guess I need to remember to copy-paste a backup before pushing "reply".

I'm willing to keep working on this, but there is a non-trivial amount of work in swapping cpus inside this computer and every time that happens causes concern about socket fatigue. Additionally, because it's my HTPC and windows cares about the CPU for their media center DRM, I can't leave it on one CPU or the other without having to reset the DRM. Right now, my computer needs to end up on the L5420 at the end of the bios test-session. I still am thinking I shouldn't be the guinea pig on riskier mods as I kind of need this computer to stay running.

If we do a CPU swap, we should have multiple things lined up to test and be sure it's planned for being very instructive.

That 18beta05 was put out by abit on their eu site, abitshop. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ios-updates-for-intel-e0-stepping-cpus.85772/ I did run all those files I've modded with 45 nm 2010 updates through MCExtractor and it found no errors and there were no duplicate entries in my limited mods (it's only overwriting the last 7-9 slots). I was checking with the intelmicrocodes program but agree that the extractor's checksums are a better confirmation (since it caught that error in one of the early entries in the 14z-E0 bios I had posted). Are you sure that you want the 17 release updated that way with to confirm the e8400 works when the 18beta05 updated that way was ok?

The official 18beta05 (aka 18) had E8400 E0/1067a at 2008/a07 release and the 10676 on 2008/60C release. I also used the 45 nm pack which had 2010 A0B and 60F releases of the microcode to update that 18beta05/18. If you want to make a few microcode packs for me that keep the E8400 microcode at either of those versions and update the Xeon microcode to something newer, I guess we could kind of safely test if the later microcodes are incompatible while still being able to go back to the E8400. I briefly looked into doing that with files obtained from the MCExtract database but the microcode filesizes being so much larger made me think I was not understanding a necessary compression step so I just went with the 2010 45nm set.

edit: hrm, I was looking up how to merge microcodes and found that the full 771-775 package from delidded has the majority of the updates, except for the 6fb on 01 platform, which was a 2011 microcode for the Q6600 CPU. I guess they did update the old microcodes, mostly, but left out a few packs.

╔══════════════════════════════════════════╗
║ MC Extractor v1.24.2 r92 ║
╚══════════════════════════════════════════╝

ncpucode-desktop-lga-771-775-microcode-2015-08-02.bin (1/1)

╔════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════╗
║ Intel ║
╟────┬───────┬──────────────┬──────────┬────────────┬──────┬────────┬─────────┬──────╢
║ # │ CPUID │ Platform ID │ Revision │ Date │ Type │ Size │ Offset │ Last ║
╟────┼───────┼──────────────┼──────────┼────────────┼──────┼────────┼─────────┼──────╢
║ 1 │ 10676 │ 04 (2) │ 612 │ 2015-08-02 │ PRD │ 0x1000 │ 0x0 │ Yes ║
╟────┼───────┼──────────────┼──────────┼────────────┼──────┼────────┼─────────┼──────╢
║ 2 │ 10676 │ 40 (6) │ 612 │ 2015-08-02 │ PRD │ 0x1000 │ 0x1000 │ Yes ║
╟────┼───────┼──────────────┼──────────┼────────────┼──────┼────────┼─────────┼──────╢
║ 3 │ 10676 │ 91 (0,4,7) │ 612 │ 2015-08-02 │ PRD │ 0x1000 │ 0x2000 │ Yes ║
╟────┼───────┼──────────────┼──────────┼────────────┼──────┼────────┼─────────┼──────╢
║ 4 │ 10677 │ 10 (4) │ 70D │ 2015-08-02 │ PRD │ 0x1000 │ 0x3000 │ Yes ║
╟────┼───────┼──────────────┼──────────┼────────────┼──────┼────────┼─────────┼──────╢
║ 5 │ 1067A │ 44 (2,6) │ A0E │ 2015-07-29 │ PRD │ 0x2000 │ 0x4000 │ Yes ║
╟────┼───────┼──────────────┼──────────┼────────────┼──────┼────────┼─────────┼──────╢
║ 6 │ 1067A │ B1 (0,4,5,7) │ A0E │ 2015-07-29 │ PRD │ 0x2000 │ 0x6000 │ Yes ║
╟────┼───────┼──────────────┼──────────┼────────────┼──────┼────────┼─────────┼──────╢
║ 7 │ 6F2 │ 01 (0) │ 5D │ 2010-10-02 │ PRD │ 0x1000 │ 0x8000 │ Yes ║
╟────┼───────┼──────────────┼──────────┼────────────┼──────┼────────┼─────────┼──────╢
║ 8 │ 6F6 │ 01 (0) │ D0 │ 2010-09-30 │ PRD │ 0x1000 │ 0x9000 │ Yes ║
╟────┼───────┼──────────────┼──────────┼────────────┼──────┼────────┼─────────┼──────╢
║ 9 │ 6F6 │ 04 (2) │ D2 │ 2010-10-01 │ PRD │ 0x1000 │ 0xA000 │ Yes ║
╟────┼───────┼──────────────┼──────────┼────────────┼──────┼────────┼─────────┼──────╢
║ 10 │ 6F7 │ 10 (4) │ 6A │ 2010-10-02 │ PRD │ 0x1000 │ 0xB000 │ Yes ║
╟────┼───────┼──────────────┼──────────┼────────────┼──────┼────────┼─────────┼──────╢
║ 11 │ 6F7 │ 40 (6) │ 6B │ 2010-10-02 │ PRD │ 0x1000 │ 0xC000 │ Yes ║
╟────┼───────┼──────────────┼──────────┼────────────┼──────┼────────┼─────────┼──────╢
║ 12 │ 6FB │ 01 (0) │ BA │ 2010-10-03 │ PRD │ 0x1000 │ 0xD000 │ No ║
╟────┼───────┼──────────────┼──────────┼────────────┼──────┼────────┼─────────┼──────╢
║ 13 │ 6FB │ 04 (2) │ BC │ 2010-10-03 │ PRD │ 0x1000 │ 0xE000 │ Yes ║
╟────┼───────┼──────────────┼──────────┼────────────┼──────┼────────┼─────────┼──────╢
║ 14 │ 6FB │ 10 (4) │ BA │ 2010-10-03 │ PRD │ 0x1000 │ 0xF000 │ Yes ║
╟────┼───────┼──────────────┼──────────┼────────────┼──────┼────────┼─────────┼──────╢
║ 15 │ 6FB │ 40 (6) │ BC │ 2010-10-03 │ PRD │ 0x1000 │ 0x10000 │ Yes ║
╟────┼───────┼──────────────┼──────────┼────────────┼──────┼────────┼─────────┼──────╢
║ 16 │ 6FD │ 01 (0) │ A4 │ 2010-10-02 │ PRD │ 0x1000 │ 0x11000 │ Yes ║
╚════╧═══════╧══════════════╧══════════╧════════════╧══════╧════════╧═════════╧══════╝


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

I understand your concerns, in full! And yes, I did plan to make multiple BIOS, but since you want to try and keep the swapping down we really need to nail down at least a few for sure BIOS to be made that hopefully will be a final. 
I thought that may not be easy/possible without much testing, but we can make a blind try, without the final swap which may be source of the issues (Meminit)
I did not see 18 Beta 05, I have a file with that same linked download name (m629b_18.bin), but that does not mean it's official sourced file just because of same name. My previous thoughts about 18 still apply, Abit would not be that sloppy building a BIOS.


The only reason I mentioned that about 17, was because I did not feel any version 18 is official and still do not. 
The link above you gave only shows a dead link, to a file named similarly to what we have, it however is not built or packaged like any of the other official BIOS, that is why I do not think this is official BIOS we have now.
They may have put one out with that exact file name, but I do not feel that is the file we have due to all I've mentioned above in this post and the previous one. 


8400 is OK with 2015 and 2018 microcodes, no need to use older ones for that, if you wanted to be safe 2015 would be fine for any/all instances.


All fails on Delidded are out of date, latest microcodes for all can be found here - https://github.com/platomav/CPUMicrocodes


----------



## ChefJoe

*Difference between 17 and 18beta(B05)*

I did a quick comparison of filesizes for 17 and 18beta (which I understand was beta05 based on the character string that appears during boot) as downloaded from lejabeach and it doesn't appear very different outside of the microcode update+E0 addition. They also have the similar folder-ish structure to roms being inserted. I've not done a bytewise comparison or anything that detailed, but I think they just finally got around to adding the E0 Wolfdale support people were begging for at the time and didn't change much else.

I owned the board back then and remember the release of the beta. People were frustrated because it was a very spotty addition of E0 support across their product line with some flavors of IP35 getting it and others not for several months.
===========================================================================


Code:


C:\Users\winuser\Downloads\modding\compare17-18>cbrom32_198.exe m629b_17.bin /d
cbrom32_198.exe V1.98 [08/27/08] (C)Phoenix Technologies 2001-2008

              ******** m629b_17.bin BIOS component ********

 No. Item-Name         Original-Size   Compressed-Size Original-File-Name
========================================13039h(76.06K)==6a79oa1b.BIN============  0. System BIOS       20000h(128.00K)
  1. XGROUP CODE       0FB60h(62.84K)   0A5D2h(41.46K)  awardext.rom
  2. ACPI table        0544Bh(21.07K)   02137h(8.30K)   ACPITBL.BIN
  3. YGROUP ROM        0D9A0h(54.41K)   06CFAh(27.24K)  awardeyt.rom
  4. GROUP ROM[ 0]     05380h(20.88K)   02570h(9.36K)   _EN_CODE.BIN
  5. SETUP0             019F0h(6.48K)   00AD0h(2.70K)   _ITEM.BIN
  6. 1 PE32 in MB       051C0h(20.44K)  051F5h(20.49K)  MEMINIT.BIN
  7. GV3                0268Dh(9.64K)   00D92h(3.39K)   PPMINIT.ROM
  8. OEM2 CODE         07869h(30.10K)   05445h(21.07K)  UGURU\UP35_04.BIN
  9. PCI ROM[A]        10000h(64.00K)   09DCDh(39.45K)  DEVICE\STORAGE\I9MS1017.BIN
 10. ISA ROM[1]        04000h(16.00K)   0290Dh(10.26K)  AHCI_ROM.BIN
 11. PCI ROM[B]        08000h(32.00K)   04557h(17.33K)  DEVICE\STORAGE\J363V106.74
 12. PCI ROM[C]        0A000h(40.00K)   05E6Fh(23.61K)  DEVICE\NETWORK\RTGBV155.LOM
 13. LOGO BitMap       4B30Ch(300.76K)  19884h(102.13K) LOGO\IP-35.bmp
(SP) NCPUCODE          29400h(165.00K)  29400h(165.00K) NCPUCODE.BIN

  Total compress code space  = DE000h(888.00K)
  Total compressed code size = 8DF8Ch(567.89K)
  Remain compress code space = 50094h(320.14K)
================================================================================
C:\Users\winuser\Downloads\modding\compare17-18>cbrom32_198.exe m629b_18.bin /d
cbrom32_198.exe V1.98 [08/27/08] (C)Phoenix Technologies 2001-2008

              ******** m629b_18.bin BIOS component ********

 No. Item-Name         Original-Size   Compressed-Size Original-File-Name
========================================13047h(76.07K)==6a79oa1b.BIN============  0. System BIOS       20000h(128.00K)
  1. XGROUP CODE       0FB60h(62.84K)   0A5D2h(41.46K)  awardext.rom
  2. ACPI table        0544Bh(21.07K)   02137h(8.30K)   ACPITBL.BIN
  3. YGROUP ROM        0D9A0h(54.41K)   06CFAh(27.24K)  awardeyt.rom
  4. GROUP ROM[ 0]     05380h(20.88K)   02570h(9.36K)   _EN_CODE.BIN
  5. SETUP0             019F0h(6.48K)   00AD0h(2.70K)   _ITEM.BIN
  6. 1 PE32 in MB       051C0h(20.44K)  051F7h(20.49K)  MEMINIT.BIN
  7. GV3                0268Dh(9.64K)   00D92h(3.39K)   PPMINIT.ROM
  8. OEM2 CODE         07869h(30.10K)   05445h(21.07K)  UGURU\UP35_04.BIN
  9. PCI ROM[A]        10000h(64.00K)   09DCDh(39.45K)  DEVICE\STORAGE\I9MS1017.BIN
 10. ISA ROM[1]        04000h(16.00K)   0290Dh(10.26K)  AHCI_ROM.BIN
 11. PCI ROM[B]        08000h(32.00K)   04557h(17.33K)  DEVICE\STORAGE\J363V106.74
 12. PCI ROM[C]        0A000h(40.00K)   05E6Fh(23.61K)  DEVICE\NETWORK\RTGBV155.LOM
 13. LOGO BitMap       4B30Ch(300.76K)  19884h(102.13K) LOGO\IP-35.bmp
(SP) NCPUCODE          2E400h(185.00K)  2E400h(185.00K) NCPUCODE.BIN

  Total compress code space  = DE000h(888.00K)
  Total compressed code size = 92F9Ch(587.90K)
  Remain compress code space = 4B084h(300.13K)

edit: I think I've assembled a few packets of microcodes that I can copy with appending to overwrite all the 106XX and 6FX releases, with a few of the more esoteric ones added as needed to overwrite additional entries, perhaps with duplicates of those esoteric ones. Bios 17 has 47 entries and I need to overwrite the last ~28 of them if I want to fully update all the 6FX and 107XX microcodes using just CBROM. I wanted to use the platomav database but the size of the files I download from there is larger than what I get from MC Extract, which makes me think I don't understand a compression step that's needed. However, I think you'd shared some updated ncpucode(2) file earlier that allowed me to get the compressed versions. The command-line copy /b file + file outputfile seems to be OK with just using these compressed versions.

I think there was a TRIM support mod for the intel raid, which might not be a bad thing to update the ROM with. I'm not using RAID, but I didn't see any mention of the Ligushka mod to 18zzz having it and all the other ROM modules they added in 2010 appeared to be lastest.

https://www.win-raid.com/t7f13-AHCI-amp-RAID-ROM-Modules.html Intel MSM RAID ROMs (outdated series) "Universally TRIM modified" Intel MSM RAID ROM v8.5.0.1030 with TRIM in RAID0 support

I don't quite understand what makes a bios module "sensitive" but I did notice that the ROM module orders flip around between bios versions and between release and user-modded versions. I doubt these bioses cared about the PCI module order.

edit: I've attached the S771 and S775 compressed microcode set I'm working with, which even updates that one oddball 2010 version from delidded that wasn't updated to the latest. They're separated as bins for 45 nm, 65 nm, and some uncommon 45 nm codes that I used as padding.

I've also added the set of ROMs from the ligushka modded 18z as well as a TRIM-updated version of the Intel MSM raid rom, for funsies. I just have to figure out if these bioses really care about all the order/keep the filename the same concerns that are sometimes warned about. I kind of doubt it, since there were some big changes over the releases. I think that's the last thing to add after I test the microcode updates I just did to 14z and 18z releases.


----------



## ChefJoe

*Abit IP-35 Pro with S771 Xeon X5420/SLARP doing good*

I think I finished my S771 Xeon bios, the one based on bios 14zzz with the current microcodes for S771 and S775 and the updated ROMs of the Ligushka mod (except I even added the TRIM-enabled version of the Intel Raid rom). Testing is going well tonight on the L5420 C0 / SLARP Xeon - the bios displays CPU temps correctly, the reduced pwm fan speeds are saved in bios, and there's no double-booting. I'm not sure what S3 issues were noted for later fixes, but this one went through S3 and S4 sleep/resumes just fine. Alas, this 14-level bios rounds the multiplier down from 7.5 to 7, as expected. I can't test the RAID roms for functionality, but they did pop up with version numbers appropriately when I enabled the RAID in bios.

My prior testing with a microcode-updated beta01 for bios 16 suggested I could have used that as a basis too, but I liked the idea of building on the zzz enables of the bios modders before me and they didn't make a zzz mod of 16beta01.

I haven't swapped in the other CPU I have, a regular S775 E8400 E0/SLB9J with this fully-modded bios just yet, but my notes from earlier testing of just microcode-modding bios 14 leads me to expect it will work fine, but display a high CPU temp (like 127C high). I hope to have time for a CPU-swap this weekend where I can test this bios 14.zcj (zzz + chefjoe) as well as the similarly-modded version of 18zzz I produced tonight, which should be fully updated for S775 and suitable for a default speeds/voltages/100%fans-only S771 Xeon that has enabled 1/2 multipliers. There's a lot of compromises in 18 for a S771 mod, so I'm glad to have found 14 working.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Sorry, I guess that is correct, I didn't notice in 17 that the strange structure (Files named like folder location\file.bin etc) was in stock 17 too. I thought that was edited by someone else.
Sensitive module means exact what I explained, anything above that you cannot touch with these simple editing methods, and the sensitive modules offset must always remain exactly the same otherwise you will brick your board. 
PCI modules are not above MemInit or PPMeminit, so no problem swapping those around or editing etc. My discussion about that was in regard to me directly editing the sensitive module (MemInit) itself :thumb:

You can make your own NCPUCode.bin from scratch and put in only the microcodes you want (like only 10xxx microcodes), you do not have to have 40+ 
Put only the codes you want into a folder, then create blank .bin and combine it all


Create Blank
Nul > NCPUcode.bin

Make list of folder contents, that contains all and only the updated microcodes you want to have in BIOS. Then edit this list using below template, to make one contiguous command line
dir /b > dir.txt 

Combine microcode/CPUcode etc
copy /b ncpucode.bin + xxx.bin + xxxx.bin + etc.bin + etc.bin ncpucode.bin

Example of above, as I edit it getting ready to enter as a command


Spoiler














 
Then mark file read only once done.

The file size changes between microcodes are only due to versions, some versions larger than others, some smaller, for same microcode, depends on version/build/date.

14 BIOS was always OK with Xeon correct, but it's missing that .5 CPU multi. That was why I considered the Meminit swap from 14 to whatever was best version with the 0.5 multi, in case that was cause of some of the issues.

Stop looking at delidded for microcodes, it's all very dated  Use at least 2015 microcodes, if not 2018


----------



## ChefJoe

Well, that sounds like a much more convenient way to do that.

I had an embarrassing moment earlier today where I learned my counting how many slots I had for microcodes wasn't exactly important.... cbrom can handle expanding the list. I had been concerned about that and spending way too much energy on it. I ended up using a list that you'd shared not long ago, deleting a few where the CPUID didn't appear to correspond to any actual release at http://www.cpu-world.com/cgi-bin/CPUID.pl , and then updating my bioses again. I'd also found a few option ROM updates that weren't in the 2010 Ligushka release for this board. 

So, that file I shared last night is already dated.

If I weren't using this computer almost every day, I'd be willing to do more risky swaps. It just takes this cheap-xeon project to a different level to invest in a bios flasher and I'm probably spending more time on this than I really should have. I'm having fun learning though and appreciate everyone's patience with my noob-ing.

I think I've arrived at my final versions for 14 and 18, but am doing testing this weekend and writing a readme/some documentation to go with it before posting any more files to the general public.



Spoiler






Code:


a. Phoenix AHCI Option ROM 01.07.10 (12-05-2008)
b. Intel RAID/AHCI Option ROM 8.5.0.1030 w/TRIM enabled (for Raid0 SSDs)
c. JMicron JMB363 Option ROM 1.08.01
d. Realtek 8110SC PXE Option ROM 1.75c

              ******** m629b_14.zcj BIOS component ********

 No. Item-Name         Original-Size   Compressed-Size Original-File-Name
========================================12ED9h(75.71K)==test.BIN================  0. System BIOS       20000h(128.00K)
  1. XGROUP CODE       0F950h(62.33K)   0A43Ah(41.06K)  awardext.rom
  2. ACPI table        0544Bh(21.07K)   02138h(8.30K)   ACPITBL.BIN
  3. YGROUP ROM        0D9A0h(54.41K)   06CF5h(27.24K)  awardeyt.rom
  4. 1 PE32 in MB       050E0h(20.22K)  05111h(20.27K)  MEMINIT.BIN
  5. GV3                0260Dh(9.51K)   00D38h(3.30K)   PPMINIT.ROM
  6. OEM2 CODE         071D5h(28.46K)   04CF6h(19.24K)  A.BIN
  7. LOGO BitMap       4B30Ch(300.76K)  1987Fh(102.12K) IP-35.bmp
  8. GROUP ROM[ 0]     0580Ch(22.01K)   02762h(9.85K)   _en_code.bin
  9. SETUP0             019E0h(6.47K)   00AE3h(2.72K)   _item.bin
 10. PCI ROM[B]        10000h(64.00K)   09F0Eh(39.76K)  ich_8.5.0.1030-TRIM.bin
 11. PCI ROM[C]        08400h(33.00K)   049B7h(18.43K)  jmb363_1.08.01_raid.BIN
 12. PCI ROM[A]        0C800h(50.00K)   07B34h(30.80K)  RTGB175C.lom
 13. ISA ROM[1]        04C00h(19.00K)   02EA8h(11.66K)  phoenix010710.bin
(SP) NCPUCODE          21000h(132.00K)  21000h(132.00K) NCPUCODE.BIN

  Total compress code space  = DE000h(888.00K)
  Total compressed code size = 87A04h(542.50K)
  Remain compress code space = 5661Ch(345.53K)

M629B_14.Zcj (1/1)

╔════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════╗
║                                         Intel                                          ║
╟────┬───────┬──────────────────┬──────────┬────────────┬──────┬────────┬─────────┬──────╢
║ #  │ CPUID │   Platform ID    │ Revision │    Date    │ Type │  Size  │  Offset │ Last ║
╟────┼───────┼──────────────────┼──────────┼────────────┼──────┼────────┼─────────┼──────╢
║ 1  │  F02  │      01 (0)      │ FFFF000B │ 2000-05-18 │ PRE  │ 0x800  │  0x1000 │ Yes  ║
║ 2  │  F4A  │   5C (2,3,4,6)   │    4     │ 2005-12-14 │ PRD  │ 0x800  │ 0xCCFE0 │ Yes  ║
║ 3  │  F25  │      10 (4)      │    2C    │ 2004-08-26 │ PRD  │ 0x800  │ 0xCD7E0 │ Yes  ║
║ 4  │  F34  │   1D (0,2,3,4)   │    17    │ 2005-04-21 │ PRD  │ 0x1C00 │ 0xCDFE0 │ Yes  ║
║ 5  │  F37  │    0D (0,2,3)    │    2     │ 2003-12-09 │ PRD  │ 0x800  │ 0xCFBE0 │ Yes  ║
║ 6  │  F41  │ BD (0,2,3,4,5,7) │    17    │ 2005-04-22 │ PRD  │ 0x1400 │ 0xD03E0 │ Yes  ║
║ 7  │  F43  │  9D (0,2,3,4,7)  │    5     │ 2005-04-21 │ PRD  │ 0x800  │ 0xD17E0 │ Yes  ║
║ 8  │  F44  │  9D (0,2,3,4,7)  │    6     │ 2005-04-21 │ PRD  │ 0xC00  │ 0xD1FE0 │ Yes  ║
║ 9  │  F47  │  9D (0,2,3,4,7)  │    3     │ 2005-04-21 │ PRD  │ 0xC00  │ 0xD2BE0 │ Yes  ║
║ 10 │  F49  │ BD (0,2,3,4,5,7) │    3     │ 2005-04-21 │ PRD  │ 0x800  │ 0xD37E0 │ Yes  ║
║ 11 │  F62  │      04 (2)      │    F     │ 2005-12-15 │ PRD  │ 0xC00  │ 0xD3FE0 │ Yes  ║
║ 12 │  F64  │    34 (2,4,5)    │    4     │ 2005-12-23 │ PRD  │ 0xC00  │ 0xD4BE0 │ Yes  ║
║ 13 │  F65  │      04 (2)      │    B     │ 2007-05-10 │ PRD  │ 0x800  │ 0xD57E0 │ Yes  ║
╟────┼───────┼──────────────────┼──────────┼────────────┼──────┼────────┼─────────┼──────╢
║ 14 │  6F5  │      01 (0)      │    33    │ 2006-05-01 │ PRD  │ 0x1000 │ 0xD5FE0 │ Yes  ║
║ 15 │  6F5  │     50 (4,6)     │    33    │ 2006-05-01 │ PRD  │ 0x1000 │ 0xD6FE0 │ Yes  ║
║ 16 │  6F9  │      01 (0)      │    82    │ 2006-09-03 │ PRD  │ 0x1000 │ 0xD7FE0 │ Yes  ║
║ 17 │  6F2  │      01 (0)      │    5D    │ 2010-10-02 │ PRD  │ 0x1000 │ 0xD8FE0 │ Yes  ║
║ 18 │  6F6  │      01 (0)      │    D0    │ 2010-09-30 │ PRD  │ 0x1000 │ 0xD9FE0 │ Yes  ║
║ 19 │  6F7  │      10 (4)      │    6A    │ 2010-10-02 │ PRD  │ 0x1000 │ 0xDAFE0 │ Yes  ║
║ 20 │  6FB  │      01 (0)      │    C1    │ 2011-10-04 │ PRD  │ 0x1000 │ 0xDBFE0 │ Yes  ║
║ 21 │  6FB  │      04 (2)      │    BC    │ 2010-10-03 │ PRD  │ 0x1000 │ 0xDCFE0 │ Yes  ║
║ 22 │  6FB  │      10 (4)      │    BA    │ 2010-10-03 │ PRD  │ 0x1000 │ 0xDDFE0 │ Yes  ║
║ 23 │  6FB  │      40 (6)      │    BC    │ 2010-10-03 │ PRD  │ 0x1000 │ 0xDEFE0 │ Yes  ║
║ 24 │  6FD  │      01 (0)      │    A4    │ 2010-10-02 │ PRD  │ 0x1000 │ 0xDFFE0 │ Yes  ║
╟────┼───────┼──────────────────┼──────────┼────────────┼──────┼────────┼─────────┼──────╢
║ 25 │ 10671 │      01 (0)      │   106    │ 2007-03-29 │ PRD  │ 0x1000 │ 0xE0FE0 │ Yes  ║
║ 26 │ 10671 │      10 (4)      │   106    │ 2007-03-29 │ PRD  │ 0x1000 │ 0xE1FE0 │ Yes  ║
║ 27 │ 10674 │      01 (0)      │   404    │ 2007-06-08 │ PRD  │ 0x1000 │ 0xE2FE0 │ Yes  ║
║ 28 │ 10674 │      10 (4)      │   404    │ 2007-06-08 │ PRD  │ 0x1000 │ 0xE3FE0 │ Yes  ║
║ 29 │ 10661 │      01 (0)      │    43    │ 2010-10-04 │ PRD  │ 0x1000 │ 0xE4FE0 │ Yes  ║
║ 30 │ 1067A │     44 (2,6)     │   A0E    │ 2015-07-29 │ PRD  │ 0x2000 │ 0xE5FE0 │ Yes  ║
║ 31 │ 1067A │   B1 (0,4,5,7)   │   A0E    │ 2015-07-29 │ PRD  │ 0x2000 │ 0xE7FE0 │ Yes  ║
║ 32 │ 10676 │      04 (2)      │   612    │ 2015-08-02 │ PRD  │ 0x1000 │ 0xE9FE0 │ Yes  ║
║ 33 │ 10676 │      40 (6)      │   612    │ 2015-08-02 │ PRD  │ 0x1000 │ 0xEAFE0 │ Yes  ║
║ 34 │ 10676 │    91 (0,4,7)    │   612    │ 2015-08-02 │ PRD  │ 0x1000 │ 0xEBFE0 │ Yes  ║
║ 35 │ 10677 │      10 (4)      │   70D    │ 2015-08-02 │ PRD  │ 0x1000 │ 0xECFE0 │ Yes  ║
╚════╧═══════╧══════════════════╧══════════╧════════════╧══════╧════════╧═════════╧══════╝


----------



## Bronson

Hi, ive just bought a Xeon 5472 for my Asrock G41M-VS3. But the PC won't boot. I've installed a modded latest version Bios with all the 45 mm microcodes in it, but it still doesn't boot. What do you think I should try? thanxs in adavance!!

PD: My mobo doesn't have a 1600 BUS like the Xeon 5472 uses, but I saw a dude using it with the same mobo I have in youtube.


----------



## ChefJoe

Leemarvin said:


> Hi, ive just bought a Xeon 5472 for my Asrock G41M-VS3. But the PC won't boot. I've installed a modded latest version Bios with all the 45 mm microcodes in it, but it still doesn't boot. What do you think I should try? thanxs in adavance!!
> 
> PD: My mobo doesn't have a 1600 BUS like the Xeon 5472 uses, but I saw a dude using it with the same mobo I have in youtube.


There's a bit more to the 771 mod than just microcodes. You did something for a pin-swap and fitting the cpu, right? Does the computer still boot with a normal S775 cpu/


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Yes @ChefJoe - you can even make a BIOS with single microcode if you want  I look forward to your v18 testing results, since that was OK with 8400, hoping your new microcodes will now make it OK with Xeon, if not it may need that Rev14 Meminit that was OK with Xeon.

@Leemarvin - aside from the very important step ChefJoe provided above, I also posted a BIOS related reply for you in the other thread where you asked about this.


----------



## ChefJoe

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Yes @ChefJoe - you can even make a BIOS with single microcode if you want  I look forward to your v18 testing results, since that was OK with 8400, hoping your new microcodes will now make it OK with Xeon, if not it may need that Rev14 Meminit that was OK with Xeon.


I shared my bios files in the other thread specifically for bios modification. https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-i...es-added-socket-775-bios-31.html#post27753274

It was more than a microcode update of difference between 14 and 18 behaviors. Abit did something with a uguru panel that could display some system parameters and had a windows program for overclocking on the fly in windows, which was kind of a big thing in 2007. I kind of wonder if that complicated their uguru menu (are you setting parameters temporarily through windows and then they get stored as stable entries in the traditional bios after reboot?). Even the E8400 E0 temperature bios CPU temp is incorrect in bios 14, even with a microcode update.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Yes, I never thought that was all Abit changed  Uguru module can be swapped from 14 to 18 too. The software probably live access and changed BIOS parameters and saved then, if they applied on reboot. Were they visibly changed in BIOS?


You said 8400 with 18 was OK though, and I thought maybe Meminit swap from 14 would help the double boots when Xeon used., 
This wouldn't have anything directly to do with temps or the other mentions but I thought this may help resolve those too in some way since they were not there in 14 but show up in 18 which is OK with 8400 but not Xeon.


Sorry I don't have this board on hand, or I would have sorted this all out for you quickly on my end I bet.


----------



## Bronson

.........edited, your answers didn't appeared in my browser


----------



## schuck6566

Leemarvin said:


> .........edited, your answers didn't appeared in my browser


 #1 have U tried the old cpu to make sure the socket wasn't damaged in the mod? 

#2 Are U using a modded cpu or the sticker on the xeon and have U modded the socket if using an unmodded cpu?
#3 Did U re-set the cmos after installing the new modified bios?
#4 have U ck'd for loose hardware on the board?(memory modules,video card,lan controlers,ect.)

U need to provide information from YOUR end if u expect answers from our end. We can't read minds & can NOT see your set up. 
BTW, was there a reason you went with the X5472 instead of the 5470? the 5470 has a higher base clock,higher multiplier,and lower bus speed. 

x5470 http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/...74KJ093N (BX80574X5470A - BX80574X5470P).html VS. x5472 http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon X5472 - EU80574KL080NT.html


----------



## Bronson

ChefJoe said:


> There's a bit more to the 771 mod than just microcodes. You did something for a pin-swap and fitting the cpu, right? Does the computer still boot with a normal S775 cpu/


Hi man, I tell what i did_

1. I modded the mobo to fit the Xeon. Yet, the Xeon I've bought already came modded (with also the sticker already applied), so I ended modding the mobo in vain.
2. The mobo has the latest BIOS installed.
3- I modded this BIOS with the Xeon microcodes.
4. I have this rig with DDR3 sticks with chips in both sides, since i was told that those are the more compatible ones.
5. The rig now works pefect with both: the latest Bios and the modded version of it, and a C2D processor. It boots and works normally.
6....Yet when I install the Xeon, the PC starts, the fans works, but no USB is detected and there is zero signal of even booting in the BIOS, less in the OS.




HelpDatBIOS said:


> Yes @
> 
> [MENTION=319085]Leemarvin - aside from the very important step ChefJoe provided above, I also posted a BIOS related reply for you in the other thread where you asked about this.


Thanks, I'll try that BIOS and tell you how it worked


----------



## Bronson

schuck6566 said:


> #1 have U tried the old cpu to make sure the socket wasn't damaged in the mod?
> 
> #2 Are U using a modded cpu or the sticker on the xeon and have U modded the socket if using an unmodded cpu?
> #3 Did U re-set the cmos after installing the new modified bios?
> #4 have U ck'd for loose hardware on the board?(memory modules,video card,lan controlers,ect.)
> 
> U need to provide information from YOUR end if u expect answers from our end. We can't read minds & can NOT see your set up.
> BTW, was there a reason you went with the X5472 instead of the 5470? the 5470 has a higher base clock,higher multiplier,and lower bus speed.
> 
> x5470 http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/...74KJ093N (BX80574X5470A - BX80574X5470P).html VS. x5472 http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon X5472 - EU80574KL080NT.html



#1: Yeap, is actually running with a C2D right now, and more or elss a month ago I've tested the mobo with a Xeon 5120 and it worked.
#2 Both, I've modded the Mobo not knowing that the CPU would arrived already modded and with the sticker.
#3 I did it, by removing the battery.
#4 I've re arrange the RAM, clean it, etc no luck. I've tested the MOBO with the integrated video and with a GTX 1060 and no luck either....what do you suggest to do with LAN controllers? anyway the mobo has intalled the latest versions of everything from the official Asrock web site

I was doing it man, I just put the basics so that you can ask whatever you need to know in order to make it more simple and not confusing with my first post.

I went for the 5472 with some doubts, because of its bus speed, but seeing that someone in Youtube made it worked with my mobo, I thought that it was close to a sure bet. Actually I've thought that the 5472 was the best Xeon I cpould landed in a 775 socket...I didn't knew that the 5470 was better, my bad.


----------



## schuck6566

Leemarvin said:


> #1: Yeap, is actually running with a C2D right now, and more or elss a month ago I've tested the mobo with a Xeon 5120 and it worked.
> #2 Both, I've modded the Mobo not knowing that the CPU would arrived already modded and with the sticker.
> #3 I did it, by removing the battery.
> #4 I've re arrange the RAM, clean it, etc no luck. I've tested the MOBO with the integrated video and with a GTX 1060 and no luck either....what do you suggest to do with LAN controllers? anyway the mobo has intalled the latest versions of everything from the official Asrock web site
> 
> I was doing it man, I just put the basics so that you can ask whatever you need to know in order to make it more simple and not confusing with my first post.
> 
> I went for the 5472 with some doubts, because of its bus speed, but seeing that someone in Youtube made it worked with my mobo, I thought that it was close to a sure bet. Actually I've thought that the 5472 was the best Xeon I cpould landed in a 775 socket...I didn't knew that the 5470 was better, my bad.



Not to sound like a jerk, but U said the cpu was modded(meaning it had the been dremmeled to fit the socket if tabs were still there) Do U have it facing the correct direction?(the xeon's get placed in the socket so the writing is sideways,not across the cpu as normal)
When I mentioned the Lan,some of the older boards had seperate cards for them that could be loosened & cause issues.Since it works with the C2D not a problem.
My next guess if the bios helpdat supplied doesn't work is that the 1600speed cpu won't automatically underclock to boot up. If it can be returned,try swapping for a 5470,that will even give a bit of play for a possible OC if it works.


----------



## Bronson

schuck6566 said:


> Not to sound like a jerk, but U said the cpu was modded(meaning it had the been dremmeled to fit the socket if tabs were still there) Do U have it facing the correct direction?(the xeon's get placed in the socket so the writing is sideways,not across the cpu as normal)
> When I mentioned the Lan,some of the older boards had seperate cards for them that could be loosened & cause issues.Since it works with the C2D not a problem.
> My next guess if the bios helpdat supplied doesn't work is that the 1600speed cpu won't automatically underclock to boot up. If it can be returned,try swapping for a 5470,that will even give a bit of play for a possible OC if it works.


I guess I put it right, yet I might try another position, since I respected the position were the tabs where prior to be dremmeled..yet I'll try another position since I might got confused....nothing to loose.

In fact I have a wireless pci card, but yeap, I didn't even installed to avoid possibly issues.

I have tried new microcodes to modd the Bios, I've used some 2015 links ive grabbed from this thread...yet I also downloaded a lot of micrcodes that were posted here, too. Suppossley the latest versions, but those are so many that I still didn't modd any BIOS with them, I really can't recognize which I must use to patch my modded BIOS, so seeing that I have to patch so many of them, kind of discouraged me...I'll might try it as last resource.

Yeap I think the 1600 bus stuff might be the major cullprit here, I hope it isn't. Is there some way to make the mobo work witha lesser bus? I tried to find it in the settings in the BIOS but couldn't figure it out.

Actually I don't think that it will be possibly to swap it....my protection time with Ali Express is beyond finished and quite frankly, from where I am (argentina, the arse of the fecking world), using 1 of the only 5 door to door import permissions in this modd experiment, doesn' t sound great. 
Yet I would understand also if the seller do not agree to do that, since the delay to receive the item had to do with our customs and courrier issues. Doesn't feel right to make a claim when the seller had nothing to do with me receiving the item so late, they actually sent it quite fast and more than properly.


----------



## schuck6566

The VERY first post in this thread shows how to make sure U have the cpu alligned properly. Also ck the sticker on your cpu with the pic in the first post to see that the cpu pads are open & sticker is straight.(sticker shifting/crocked can cause issues sometimes) other than that,not much more advice I can offer @ the moment.


----------



## Bronson

I think is the BUS Speed, can't think on anything else


----------



## Bronson

schuck6566 said:


> The VERY first post in this thread shows how to make sure U have the cpu alligned properly. Also ck the sticker on your cpu with the pic in the first post to see that the cpu pads are open & sticker is straight.(sticker shifting/crocked can cause issues sometimes) other than that,not much more advice I can offer @ the moment.


I'll check the sticker, but quite frankly it looks like better modded than I even expected...if it is not the bus speed, I guess it's the BIOS, but like Ive said I think that the FSB speed is what is ruining the compability or this cpu merely arrived dead


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Link to BIOS please @Leemarvin - your posting in too many threads for me to keep track, I posted a reply for you somewhere else today too 


If FSB is the issue, maybe I can mod BIOS for you to lock FSB to a lower value for default, or raise it if locked currently. With your other CPU's, could you adjust FSB manually?


----------



## Bronson

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Link to BIOS please @Leemarvin - your posting in too many threads for me to keep track, I posted a reply for you somewhere else today too
> 
> 
> If FSB is the issue, maybe I can mod BIOS for you to lock FSB to a lower value for default, or raise it if locked currently. With your other CPU's, could you adjust FSB manually?



haha I first posted in the other thread because I didn't know that this thread existed. I went back to that one when you told me to see an answer form you there.

I really don't know if FSB it's the issue, but I'm starting to think that it might be.

Here is the link to the official latest BIOS for the Asrock mobo I'm using: https://www.asrock.com/mb/intel/g41m-vs3/#BIOS

With the other CPUs I didn't have to do anything regarding the FSb since they are within the compatible speeds of the mobo, anyway I wouldn't know how to adjust it manually either. 

Thanks for your halpi man!


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Ha, OK then, read my reply in the other thread now... J/K 

Thanks for BIOS link, so you have Rev 1 board, that other guy on youtube maybe had Rev2? Would be nice if he'd answer you, can you send DM on youtube?

Please show me image of your BIOS OC Tweaker main page, so I can see what all BIOS settings on that page you actually have visible vs what's in your BIOS possibly hidden. 
Also, include image of Advanced >> CPU Config

Is your CPU ES or retail, if you are unsure what is the SSPEC number on top of it? Will be one of these (QFTD, SLANR, SLBBH)

* Edit - Ahh, found the problem via google! G41 chipset is limited to 340ish FSB _ never mind, fake news - https://www.overclock.net/forum/6-i...gabyte-g41m-es2l-e4500-overclocking-help.html
That doesn't mean your board can do 400 FSB though, but it's not a chipset limitation. Maybe ram divider option is holding you back, causing it to seem like the FSB is causing the issue. 
Please also show me image of what it looks like when you open up the ram divider option selection setting. And while you're playing around again, if you put Xeon back in, before that set lowest memory multi and see if that helps for now.


Please also upload the modified BIOS you had been trying, so I can check microcodes used and if they're in there correctly etc.


----------



## agentx007

If I had to guess :
1) PCI-e divider for 1333MHz+ FSB does not exists for G31/G41 MB you are using (and since 1333MHz FSB is available your PCI-e gets OC'ed by 20%),
2) Board can't properly set timings and/or DRAM Frequency with 1600MHz FSB as stock and the modules/memory configuration you are using,
3) BIOS fails to make chipset memory controller stable (because bugs in ucode for RAM support under 1600MHz).

FYI : CPUs stock FSB has nothing to do with it's compatibilty with stuff :








If board doesn't supports it, it will set something it supports (underclocking 1333MHz 45nm chips is quite common on older style Core 2 boards).


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

PCI/PCIE speed can be enabled in his BIOS, but I don't think settings can be used, I'll have to look into modifying that if I can. Thanks for mentioning this! 
Once he gets back to me I'll be sure to enable that (or lock it to 100) in any BIOS mod I send his way, if I can.


----------



## Bronson

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Ha, OK then, read my reply in the other thread now... J/K
> 
> Thanks for BIOS link, so you have Rev 1 board, that other guy on youtube maybe had Rev2? Would be nice if he'd answer you, can you send DM on youtube?
> 
> Please show me image of your BIOS OC Tweaker main page, so I can see what all BIOS settings on that page you actually have visible vs what's in your BIOS possibly hidden.
> Also, include image of Advanced >> CPU Config
> 
> Is your CPU ES or retail, if you are unsure what is the SSPEC number on top of it? Will be one of these (QFTD, SLANR, SLBBH)
> 
> * Edit - Ahh, found the problem via google! G41 chipset is limited to 340ish FSB _ never mind, fake news - https://www.overclock.net/forum/6-i...gabyte-g41m-es2l-e4500-overclocking-help.html
> That doesn't mean your board can do 400 FSB though, but it's not a chipset limitation. Maybe ram divider option is holding you back, causing it to seem like the FSB is causing the issue.
> Please also show me image of what it looks like when you open up the ram divider option selection setting. And while you're playing around again, if you put Xeon back in, before that set lowest memory multi and see if that helps for now.
> 
> 
> Please also upload the modified BIOS you had been trying, so I can check microcodes used and if they're in there correctly etc.





agentx007 said:


> If I had to guess :
> 1) PCI-e divider for 1333MHz+ FSB does not exists for G31/G41 MB you are using (and since 1333MHz FSB is available your PCI-e gets OC'ed by 20%),
> 2) Board can't properly set timings and/or DRAM Frequency with 1600MHz FSB as stock and the modules/memory configuration you are using,
> 3) BIOS fails to make chipset memory controller stable (because bugs in ucode for RAM support under 1600MHz).
> 
> FYI : CPUs stock FSB has nothing to do with it's compatibilty with stuff :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If board doesn't supports it, it will set something it supports (underclocking 1333MHz 45nm chips is quite common on older style Core 2 boards).





HelpDatBIOS said:


> PCI/PCIE speed can be enabled in his BIOS, but I don't think settings can be used, I'll have to look into modifying that if I can. Thanks for mentioning this!
> Once he gets back to me I'll be sure to enable that (or lock it to 100) in any BIOS mod I send his way, if I can.


Thanks guys, let me try to gather all the info I can about my mobo, the CPUs that I managed to make it work with this mobo and also teh exact model and characteristics of the CPU taht isn't working.


----------



## Bronson

HelpDatBIOS said:


> PCI/PCIE speed can be enabled in his BIOS, but I don't think settings can be used, I'll have to look into modifying that if I can. Thanks for mentioning this!
> Once he gets back to me I'll be sure to enable that (or lock it to 100) in any BIOS mod I send his way, if I can.


Hi man, Ive attached two ZIPS:

1. Bios: It has the current modded BIOS working with the C2D E6300 that it's installed nowadays. And also the original and lates version from Asrock's website
2. INFO: I has pics from the Xeon I've bought, pics from the motherboard. ADn screenshots from AIDA64 and CPUID with info of the RIG.

Thanks man and if you need sthg else, just tell me.

PD: in Ali Express it says that it will only work on 1600 FSB mobos (Ive stupidly missed that point), I dunno if that restriction can be bypass by modding the BIOS and changing some settings withing the AMI Bios either.


----------



## Terminator90

Hi, which is the Intel Xeon L5420 Tj Max ? It's 85° degree celsius ? I need this value to set the offset on coretemp to see the correct temperature. Thanks


----------



## ChefJoe

https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/official-tjmax-figures.17936945/ tables like the one here suggest 70C for the L5420 Tjmax.


----------



## Terminator90

ChefJoe said:


> https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/official-tjmax-figures.17936945/ tables like the one here suggest 70C for the L5420 Tjmax.



Thank you. Now I think that the offset should be set to -30 to view the correct temperature from coretemp. Is it correct ?


----------



## schuck6566

For a listing of 65nm & 45nm C2 & Xeon Server cpu tjmax temps see this post. https://www.overclock.net/forum/25655118-post8.html


----------



## schuck6566

Terminator90 said:


> Thank you. Now I think that the offset should be set to -30 to view the correct temperature from coretemp. Is it correct ?


yup.:thumb:


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Thanks @Leemarvin - I will see if I can figure this out in BIOS for you, I'm betting what @agentx007 mentioned is the main issue with non-1600 FSB boards, auto PCI/PCIE clocks and then raising the FSB kills things once you move past 105-110 PCIE, so anything past 5-10 FSB more than stock. 
Is that about where it craps out on you when you try to push on it?


----------



## Bronson

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Thanks @Leemarvin - I will see if I can figure this out in BIOS for you, I'm betting what @agentx007 mentioned is the main issue with non-1600 FSB boards, auto PCI/PCIE clocks and then raising the FSB kills things once you move past 105-110 PCIE, so anything past 5-10 FSB more than stock.
> Is that about where it craps out on you when you try to push on it?


I actually put the BIOS in default (when using the old C2D CPU), but I dunno if this mobo does some kind of auto OC when using 1333 RAM like I'm using. 

In any case, I couldn't even boot into BIOS when using the Xeon E5472, no signal at all...the fans running, but no boot at all


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

@Leemarvin - will you test FSB increase with the old CPU, does it fail to boot between 338-343 FSB (Which would put PCI/PCIE clocks to 105-110 if Auto is set for those and they aren't locked to 33/100), or shortly after that FSB 345 or so.
Clear CMOS will reset it if you get locked to a non-bootable FSB


----------



## Bronson

HelpDatBIOS said:


> @Leemarvin - will you test FSB increase with the old CPU, does it fail to boot between 338-343 FSB (Which would put PCI/PCIE clocks to 105-110 if Auto is set for those and they aren't locked to 33/100), or shortly after that FSB 345 or so.
> Clear CMOS will reset it if you get locked to a non-bootable FSB


The BIOS is really old to what I'm accostume, if you can guide me I'll try to do it.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Sorry @Leemarvin - I don't have the board, so can't see the BIOS to tell you where FSB is at 
And since you've jumped around in several threads and none are specifically yours to that system, I can't even find which Board/BIOS you have on my desktop to try and look in BIOS to guide you. I think it's G41, but that's all I remember 
Please give the board name again and I will check. I'm sure you can find it though, jump in the BIOS and look for FSB set at auto or 333, then raise it a few at a time until it crashes out, then remember that number.


You may need to clear CMOS to recover once you reach the FSB/PCIE Clock wall point


----------



## Bronson

No problem HelpDatBIOS!...you misunderstood me, i've meant taking some pics from my BIOS in order to show those ones to you, so you can guide me and tell me what settings I have to change. I've never implied that you have my board, so no problem man, and sorry for not being clear...

About the INFO about my Motherboard and BIOS, look at the prior page to your last post (page number 1288), you'll see my post. There I've attached all the info you need in two ZIPs (included the BIOS itself)...nevertheless now I'm going to take some pics from the BIOS and I'll send all the information by private message so that we don't mess with the thread, thanxs again man!

PD: I dunno why i couldn't quote your post or even the one I've mentioned from me with the ZIP files, sthg is not working with the web today...


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Sorry for delay @Leemarvin ! Now I know what we were talking about, but I already replied to your PM on this. Entire time the issue may have been incorrect updated CPU microcodes, if you've never been able to boot the Xeon E5472 (Only updated codes to your mod BIOS was not for this CPU)
I've sent you a BIOS mod via PM, with properly updated CPU microcodes for that CPU and all others. To change FSB, you need to change "Overclock Mode" to "Manual", then under that CPU Freq and PCIE freq will be adjustable. 
Lock/Leave PCIE at 100, if you still cannot adjust those after booting with the mod BIOS I sent you let me know I will mod again. You can test that with your regular CPU, or the Xeon if it will boot now.


----------



## Bronson

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Sorry for delay @Leemarvin ! Now I know what we were talking about, but I already replied to your PM on this. Entire time the issue may have been incorrect updated CPU microcodes, if you've never been able to boot the Xeon E5472 (Only updated codes to your mod BIOS was not for this CPU)
> I've sent you a BIOS mod via PM, with properly updated CPU microcodes for that CPU and all others. To change FSB, you need to change "Overclock Mode" to "Manual", then under that CPU Freq and PCIE freq will be adjustable.
> Lock/Leave PCIE at 100, if you still cannot adjust those after booting with the mod BIOS I sent you let me know I will mod again. You can test that with your regular CPU, or the Xeon if it will boot now.


Thanxs man! I'll give a try and later I tell you how it goes.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

With your other CPU, see if you can set FSB to 400 with PCIE locked at 100 and memory on lowest multiplier (May need good CPU voltage bump), if you can get that booting at 400 FSB (1600) then you might be able to swap out CPU with setting still there and it could work
It may be reset with new CPU inserted though, I'm not sure. And could be faulty CPU as mentioned in your PM, need another board it should work on to test to be sure.


----------



## Bronson

HelpDatBIOS said:


> With your other CPU, see if you can set FSB to 400 with PCIE locked at 100 and memory on lowest multiplier (May need good CPU voltage bump), if you can get that booting at 400 FSB (1600) then you might be able to swap out CPU with setting still there and it could work
> It may be reset with new CPU inserted though, I'm not sure. And could be faulty CPU as mentioned in your PM, need another board it should work on to test to be sure.


Ive done the 400 with PCIE locked at 100, without touching the voltage, I'll give a new try today, but I don't have much hope right now hahaha...thanxs for everything man!!


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Did 400 work before?


----------



## Bronson

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Did 400 work before?


well today i got lucky and it got detected. Yet only when I put the FSB 266 and the CPU ratio to 6 while keeping the PCIe at 100. At one point it was detected in BIOS, later entered in Windows, yet it only worked at 1.9 GHz, I've got a lame 75 in Cinebench. So I decided to restart the PC to get into the BIOS and see what can I tweak in order to make it work normally and it didn't boot again, not detected in BIOS again and obviosuly no windows boot at all...I really don't know what to think about this, but at least it worked at least ONCE!...I was really close to threw it. The thing is that I don't have a clue of waht to try know and is really tiring (while thermal paste consuming hahaha) to put the C2D, tweak the BIos, then put the Xeon and the whole process again fmultiple times with no luck BAR this rare instance Ive told you and that I thought that finally was working.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Sounds like maybe CPU is bad then! I've seen CPU only work partially, or start then not etc. If it was blocked by board/BIOS, then it would never magically work once even at low speed, then not again.


Buy another same CPU, they're cheap right? Then you'll know for sure if it's faulty CPU or not.


----------



## schuck6566

Leemarvin said:


> well today i got lucky and it got detected. Yet only when I put the FSB 266 and the CPU ratio to 6 while keeping the PCIe at 100. At one point it was detected in BIOS, later entered in Windows, yet it only worked at 1.9 GHz, I've got a lame 75 in Cinebench. So I decided to restart the PC to get into the BIOS and see what can I tweak in order to make it work normally and it didn't boot again, not detected in BIOS again and obviosuly no windows boot at all...I really don't know what to think about this, but at least it worked at least ONCE!...I was really close to threw it. The thing is that I don't have a clue of waht to try know and is really tiring (while thermal paste consuming hahaha) to put the C2D, tweak the BIos, then put the Xeon and the whole process again fmultiple times with no luck BAR this rare instance Ive told you and that I thought that finally was working.





HelpDatBIOS said:


> Sounds like maybe CPU is bad then! I've seen CPU only work partially, or start then not etc. If it was blocked by board/BIOS, then it would never magically work once even at low speed, then not again.
> 
> 
> Buy another same CPU, they're cheap right? Then you'll know for sure if it's faulty CPU or not.





I suggest going with the x5470. It has a faster base clock,(3,3GHz vs 3.0) has a 10x multiplier,and is a 1333Mhz bus. Prices are running $30-$40 U.S. on average.While that's almost double of the cheapest x5472 ($18),it's only about half again the average.($25 vs $35)[email protected] least with the x5470,the question of the 1600Mhz base setting would be removed,and U would have a cpu that's known to OC MUCH better. (4.0GHz is a normal OC for these cpu's to reach without much effort on most boards)


----------



## Bronson

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Sounds like maybe CPU is bad then! I've seen CPU only work partially, or start then not etc. If it was blocked by board/BIOS, then it would never magically work once even at low speed, then not again.
> 
> 
> Buy another same CPU, they're cheap right? Then you'll know for sure if it's faulty CPU or not.





schuck6566 said:


> I suggest going with the x5470. It has a faster base clock,(3,3GHz vs 3.0) has a 10x multiplier,and is a 1333Mhz bus. Prices are running $30-$40 U.S. on average.While that's almost double of the cheapest x5472 ($18),it's only about half again the average.($25 vs $35)[email protected] least with the x5470,the question of the 1600Mhz base setting would be removed,and U would have a cpu that's known to OC MUCH better. (4.0GHz is a normal OC for these cpu's to reach without much effort on most boards)


Sadly it's not an option. It took 3 weeks to arrive this one, but it also took 4 months to be released by customs (here in the arse of the world things are more complicated regarding buying stuff abroad)...so basicly I'm not going to try my luck again. It was just a shot in the dark to try with an old mobo that I have here. Plus, I'm unemployed right now so I'm in the selling mode, more than the buying one...I even sold my X99 mobo and there it is my Xeon v3 waiting for a new owner....it really hurt selling my X99 deluxe

Back to the E5472, these last couple of days I managed to make it work quite stable but underperforming, I will upload some pics later. The odd thing is that I could only managed to make it work at certain parameters in the BIOS. And the pain in the arse is that if I change and try new ones, the PC won't boot into BIOS.
On the other hand, when installing my old C2D if some OC fails, I'll be prompted to change my settings in the BIOS. But in the case of the Xeon, it just won't boot AT ALL...so is a pain in the arse to put the C2D, change de settings in the BIOS, put the Xeon again, try new settings, fail, and the whole process time and again...

I have spent more thermal paste in these few days than in my lifetime 

PD: this stupid arsehole that is writning here, thought that he has bought the X5472 to just realize when the chip already arrived, that in fact he has bought an E5472 ....yeap, I was that stupid...


----------



## schuck6566

Leemarvin said:


> Sadly it's not an option. It took 3 weeks to arrive this one, but it also took 4 months to be released by customs (here in the arse of the world things are more complicated regarding buying stuff abroad)...so basicly I'm not going to try my luck again. It was just a shot in the dark to try with an old mobo that I have here. Plus, I'm unemployed right now so I'm in the selling mode, more than the buying one...I even sold my X99 mobo and there it is my Xeon v3 waiting for a new owner....it really hurt selling my X99 deluxe
> 
> Back to the E5472, these last couple of days I managed to make it work quite stable but underperforming, I will upload some pics later. The odd thing is that I could only managed to make it work at certain parameters in the BIOS. And the pain in the arse is that if I change and try new ones, the PC won't boot into BIOS.
> On the other hand, when installing my old C2D if some OC fails, I'll be prompted to change my settings in the BIOS. But in the case of the Xeon, it just won't boot AT ALL...so is a pain in the arse to put the C2D, change de settings in the BIOS, put the Xeon again, try new settings, fail, and the whole process time and again...
> 
> I have spent more thermal paste in these few days than in my lifetime
> 
> PD: this stupid arsehole that is writning here, thought that he has bought the X5472 to just realize when the chip already arrived, that in fact he has bought an E5472 ....yeap, I was that stupid...



the e5472 would be a slightly better cpu because it was a lower power usage chip.(80watts vs 120watts with the x5472) BUT make sure the bios has the correct code. (they use different codes 10676 for the x5472, and 10676 for the CO stepping e5472 & 1067A for the EO stepping e5472. CO(SLANR) & E0 (QFTD, SLBBH) cpu steppings) a CO stepping cpu is shown in the pic.


----------



## Bronson

schuck6566 said:


> the e5472 would be a slightly better cpu because it was a lower power usage chip.(80watts vs 120watts with the x5472) BUT make sure the bios has the correct code. (they use different codes 10676 for the x5472, and 10676 for the CO stepping e5472 & 1067A for the EO stepping e5472. CO(SLANR) & E0 (QFTD, SLBBH) cpu steppings) a CO stepping cpu is shown in the pic.


Thanks for the help man...actually HelpDatBIOS, helped me, (the lad is cool as fvck, he had even also helped me before with my sold X99 rig)....He modded the BIOS that finally allowed me to use the Xeon (Ive tried some modded BIOS I've made that failed miserable), I really dunno what code he has use, or at least I can't recall


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Great you have it running somewhat now @Leemarvin - can't believe that about the X vs E CPU! 


You'll have to order one of those cheap 30g tubes of paste for $3-5 on ebay, I use those all the time for testing, swapping in/out CPU's, works fine and lasts LONG time!


Yes the mod BIOS you were trying previously did not even had the microcode at all for your CPU, I added latest for all. 
I don't remember, your CPU needed 1067A or 10676, and the BIOS you showed me only had the other one which wasn't your CPU, so that's why it wasn't working at all with that BIOS.


----------



## Terminator90

Hi everybody, I have an Asus desktop V3-P5G31 with an Asus P5KPL-VM as motherboard. Now the cpu is an intel E5200 and I would like to install an intel xeon L5420. I’ve installed the latest 0610 BIOS version. 

So, first of all, is it possible to install an L5420 ? Which steppings will be supported ? Could anyone help me updating the BIOS microcodes ? You can find the original BIOS HERE.

Also I’ve noticed that I can’t flash the original BIOS of Asus P5KPL-VM but I can only flash the original BIOS of Asus V3-P5G31 even if we are talking about the same motherboard but the first one is the piece standalone and the second one is a desktop (with that motherboard). Is it normal ?

Thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## schuck6566

Terminator90 said:


> Hi everybody, I have an Asus desktop V3-P5G31 with an Asus P5KPL-VM as motherboard. Now the cpu is an intel E5200 and I would like to install an intel xeon L5420. I’ve installed the latest 0610 BIOS version.
> 
> So, first of all, is it possible to install an L5420 ? Which steppings will be supported ? Could anyone help me updating the BIOS microcodes ? You can find the original BIOS HERE.
> 
> Also I’ve noticed that I can’t flash the original BIOS of Asus P5KPL-VM but I can only flash the original BIOS of Asus V3-P5G31 even if we are talking about the same motherboard but the first one is the piece standalone and the second one is a desktop (with that motherboard). Is it normal ?
> 
> Thanks in advance :thumb:


 The l5420 has been tested on the ASUS P5KPL-VM mobo and worked. Both steppings should work,I'd use the EO as it's newer. Asus may have a different code on the pc bios then the Mobo bios which would cause it to only flash the pc bios using the bios flash software.(preventing flashing wrong bios).
Here's the bios you linked to with the microcodes for the xeon's added and the 45 & 65nm socket 775 codes updated.:thumb:


----------



## Terminator90

Ok, I've flashed successfully the modded BIOS. Now I will buy the L5420 and have to wait for some weeks to receive it. I will let you know the result. Big thanks schuck6566


----------



## pioneerisloud

Just out of curiosity here, my main rig is currently in my signature. I've done this mod before successfully on old Gigabyte boards (965p, P35 and P45). My CPU in my sig rig isn't fully up to date yet, that's the planned upgrade path. 

My question to you guys, is this Q45 HP DC 7900 Slim Tower motherboard going to work with say a BSEL 400FSB modded, vmodded (slightly overvolt to allow 4.0GHz), Intel Xeon X5470? I happen to have one laying around, but I'd have to order the sticker, and I have no idea if this BIOS will even work with it. The Gigabyte boards were stupid easy, cut the socket, put the sticker on, good to go. But this HP, I have no idea how to even save it without a floppy.

But how cool would it be to have a 4GHz C2Q, 8GB RAM, and 750Ti for a "retro rig" for Windows XP and Linux? I could play every game possible for XP old and new! And Linux, I could play more modern titles (that I can get to work).


----------



## schuck6566

pioneerisloud said:


> Just out of curiosity here, my main rig is currently in my signature. I've done this mod before successfully on old Gigabyte boards (965p, P35 and P45). My CPU in my sig rig isn't fully up to date yet, that's the planned upgrade path.
> 
> My question to you guys, is this Q45 HP DC 7900 Slim Tower motherboard going to work with say a BSEL 400FSB modded, vmodded (slightly overvolt to allow 4.0GHz), Intel Xeon X5470? I happen to have one laying around, but I'd have to order the sticker, and I have no idea if this BIOS will even work with it. The Gigabyte boards were stupid easy, cut the socket, put the sticker on, good to go. But this HP, I have no idea how to even save it without a floppy.
> 
> But how cool would it be to have a 4GHz C2Q, 8GB RAM, and 750Ti for a "retro rig" for Windows XP and Linux? I could play every game possible for XP old and new! And Linux, I could play more modern titles (that I can get to work).


The Q & X series chipsets tended to have issues with the 5xxx series xeon cpu's. For more on that & a possible reason why, see here--> https://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/2/


----------



## Terminator90

I have a big doubt about one of the Xeon L5420 that I bought. On one of my pc I notice that this CPU when stressed with tools like Intel Burn Test, the temperature reach 66° celsius degree (idle 35° C). For most of the other processor with TjMax 85° C or 100° C, this temperature under load it's quite normal but with the L5420 with a TjMax of 70 celsius degree it's near the max supported temperature, so I'm very worried about that. I've used the Noctua Nt-H1 as thermal paste in combination with an intel stock heatsink. I've attach a photo with the recorded temperature. Did other users have the same problem with this CPU ? What can I do ? Thanks


----------



## schuck6566

Terminator90 said:


> I have a big doubt about one of the Xeon L5420 that I bought. On one of my pc I notice that this CPU when stressed with tools like Intel Burn Test, the temperature reach 66° celsius degree (idle 35° C). For most of the other processor with TjMax 85° C or 100° C, this temperature under load it's quite normal but with the L5420 with a TjMax of 70 celsius degree it's near the max supported temperature, so I'm very worried about that. I've used the Noctua Nt-H1 as thermal paste in combination with an intel stock heatsink. I've attach a photo with the recorded temperature. Did other users have the same problem with this CPU ? What can I do ? Thanks



When U say U used 'an intel stock heat sink" can U be a little more precise? There are several different ones for the socket 775's. They had the plain aluminum body,short aluminum body with copper core,larger aluminum body with copper core,all of these had different cooling abilities. U may also want to make sure U R getting enough fresh air flowing through the case. As a trial, try running the test with the case open laying so that the heat rises out of it. Finally I'll say that intel burn test is an INTENSIVE test. See if it does the same running Prime95 for example. Prime is also intensive,but not quite as extreme as intel burn IMHO. Images below show the common intel coolers.A lot of people either use 3rd party coolers,or some are using the 1's from the servers.
:thumb:


----------



## rockit00

The intel stock heatsink and fan with the biggest copper cores were the Pentium 4 XE series followed by the Pentium D XE series. I had a few D 840 XE's and the copper core was massive!


----------



## Terminator90

schuck6566 said:


> When U say U used 'an intel stock heat sink" can U be a little more precise? There are several different ones for the socket 775's. They had the plain aluminum body,short aluminum body with copper core,larger aluminum body with copper core,all of these had different cooling abilities. U may also want to make sure U R getting enough fresh air flowing through the case. As a trial, try running the test with the case open laying so that the heat rises out of it. Finally I'll say that intel burn test is an INTENSIVE test. See if it does the same running Prime95 for example. Prime is also intensive,but not quite as extreme as intel burn IMHO. Images below show the common intel coolers.A lot of people either use 3rd party coolers,or some are using the 1's from the servers.
> :thumb:



Hi, the heatsink model is Intel E33681-001 F09A-12B9S2 02AC2H3 (CX) and has a completely aluminium body. It's the small version. I think that the airflow it's quite decent since there is an 80mm fan on the rear but anyway I restarted the Intel Burn Test with open case and the result it's quite the same. In your opinion, which original Intel cooler is the best for 775 socket ? I'm just wondering how intel thinks to keep the temperature so far from the 70° C when it's under heavy load with an air cooler...


----------



## schuck6566

Terminator90 said:


> Hi, the heatsink model is Intel E33681-001 F09A-12B9S2 02AC2H3 (CX) and has a completely aluminium body. It's the small version. I think that the airflow it's quite decent since there is an 80mm fan on the rear but anyway I restarted the Intel Burn Test with open case and the result it's quite the same. In your opinion, which original Intel cooler is the best for 775 socket ? I'm just wondering how intel thinks to keep the temperature so far from the 70° C when it's under heavy load with an air cooler...


What I found on the sink U posted. Intel Socket 775 Aluminum Heat Sink Fan to 3.0 GHz General Features: Aluminum heat sink. 3.5-inch fan 12VDC, 0.60A Supports Intel Core 2 Duo Socket 775 CPUs up to 3.0 GHz. 

The short heat sinks without the copper cores aren't meant for the quad core cpu's IMHO. and the copper core sinks are better @ spreading the heat through the sink. If not using an aftermarket cooler, then I'd make sure to get the taller one with the copper core.maybe 


*Intel 60188-001 SKT-775 Active Copper Core CPU Cooler for Intel XEON 3XXX 
*

or something similar.


----------



## mukke

rockit00 said:


> The intel stock heatsink and fan with the biggest copper cores were the Pentium 4 XE series followed by the Pentium D XE series. I had a few D 840 XE's and the copper core was massive!


nop:


----------



## 14706

mighty44 said:


> Guys, I need help...
> I modded my bios with Xeon microcodes flashed it and put in my new Xeon e5450(E0 stepping) into my mobo(Its IPIEL-LA rev. 1.03 OEM HP Board which should support Q9650). The computer starts, the bios recognizes the xeon but windows 7 won't start it, freezes at windows logo screen. It managed to start very,very slowly just once and I saw in My computer that the windows also recognizes the xeon. I opened CPU-Z there was the XEON but I've noticed that the fields for multiplier, bus speed and rated FSB were empty only the core speed was visible. No luck reinstalling windows either the installation was stuck in the same place - windows logo screen. Any ideas i will be forever grateful.


To revive a very old comment. Just want to that I was in exactly the same position as Mighty, and still am, and that choosing booting with raid/ahci/IDE set in the bios did not fix the issue 

Thanks for trying @agentx007 . I think this board is just not compatible with xeon even with the correct mod procedures.


----------



## Terminator90

Hi everybody, I get an MSI G41M-P28 motherboard with an Intel E5700. Now I would like to install an Intel Xeon E5420. Is it possible ? If yes, which processor steppings are supported ?


Could someone help me to upgrade the Xeon microcodes of my BIOS ? Now I have the latest 26.11 BIOS version (you can find it HERE). 


Thanks


----------



## schuck6566

Terminator90 said:


> Hi everybody, I get an MSI G41M-P28 motherboard with an Intel E5700. Now I would like to install an Intel Xeon E5420. Is it possible ? If yes, which processor steppings are supported ?
> 
> 
> Could someone help me to upgrade the Xeon microcodes of my BIOS ? Now I have the latest 26.11 BIOS version (you can find it HERE).
> 
> 
> Thanks


 45nm socket 771 & 775 microcodes added & updatedtto the bios U linked.


----------



## Terminator90

Thanks @schuck6566. Which Intel E5420 processor steppings are supported on this motherboard ?


----------



## schuck6566

Terminator90 said:


> Thanks @*schuck6566* . Which Intel E5420 processor steppings are supported on this motherboard ?



All the 45nm socket 771 xeon microcodes have been added. That includes all the steppings for the e5420. It's recommended to flash the bios using an already supported cpu before doing the xeon mod. The socket 775 cpu codes are ALSO in there. If you have a socket 775 dual core cpu,use it to boot & flash the bios,then replace with the xeon & reset the cmos, then boot the new configuration.Edit: any of the socket 775 cpu's should actually work 4 the bios flash if the board supported them to start.


----------



## recreativos

*Colored flashing screen*

I've been using a modded Xeon E5450 on Gigabyte GA-P43-S3G without a problem using automatic voltage @3.6 GHz for some time now. The only problem I had was with RAM running on Turbo mode except for the unintuitive interface of the motherboard and I have been running RAM on Standart mode since; however I still have a question to ask.

I just bought a 2nd hand RX 570 and when I turn the pc on with it I get a red and green flashing screen with big cut up letters on the left bottom side in colors where I should be presented with a bios screen reminding the correct F# keys.

Do you have an idea what it could be about ?


----------



## schuck6566

recreativos said:


> I've been using a modded Xeon E5450 on Gigabyte GA-P43-S3G without a problem using automatic voltage @3.6 GHz for some time now. The only problem I had was with RAM running on Turbo mode except for the unintuitive interface of the motherboard and I have been running RAM on Standart mode since; however I still have a question to ask.
> 
> I just bought a 2nd hand RX 570 and when I turn the pc on with it I get a red and green flashing screen with big cut up letters on the left bottom side in colors where I should be presented with a bios screen reminding the correct F# keys.
> 
> Do you have an idea what it could be about ?


 Sorry it took so long, here's a possible answer.
"Legacy mode can do the following depending on when the BIOS was released.
1. Not read the GPU at all.. won't even boot.
2. BIOS may pick up the GPU but under Windows it will give you a Blue or Black screen
3. BIOS may pick up the GPU but gets ignored and defaults to IGPU.
3. GPU may work but performance stability is a issue
4. You may not have any issues which is very uncommon." there MAY be a switch on the card to select uefi or legacy bios support.


----------



## jonath1986

*Non-Lenovo phlash16 dmi string*

Hi my friend, do you remember how you used phlash16 parameter to modify dmi string to update mtm and serial with your updated bios image and non-lenovo phlash16 ?


----------



## schuck6566fe

*How to upgrade from DOS*

Hello friend, could you tell me how to update the bios by DOS?


----------



## schuck6566

schuck6566fe said:


> Hello friend, could you tell me how to update the bios by DOS?



Maybe if you created an original user name instead of copying mine I could be of help.


----------



## Muzscaly

Hello. I want to modify my Gigabyte GA-945GCM-S2L to support LGA771 Xeon CPUs but there is a problem.
When I want to flash microcodes I got this error:


Code:


cbrom195.exe V1.95 [12/14/07] (C)Phoenix Technologies 2001-2007
Combine NCPUCODE.BIN file to 9gcms2l.bin...
9gcms2l.bin have not enough space for adding ROM. (Over 100110h bytes)


!!! Combine NC_CPUCODE have some error.

I checked the BIOS file and:


Code:


cbrom195.exe V1.95 [12/14/07] (C)Phoenix Technologies 2001-2007

              ********  9gcms2l.bin BIOS component ********

 No. Item-Name         Original-Size   Compressed-Size Original-File-Name
================================================================================
  0. System BIOS       400040h(4096.06K)100136h(1024.30K)

  Total compress code space  = 100136h(1152.30K)
  Total compressed code size = 100136h(1024.30K)
  Remain compress code space = 00000h(0.00K)

                          ** Micro Code Information **
Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID
------------------+--------------------+--------------------+-------------------

Somebody can help me?


----------



## shhek0

Hello Guys,

I can buy the following board pretty cheap- Jetway I35P-SG. Will it be able to run a x5460 without any issue? I am not even talking about OC, just at default. There isnt much info about the mobo. Looking at the specs I think that it should be able to handle the x5460..

Thank you in an advance!


----------



## schuck6566

Muzscaly said:


> Hello. I want to modify my Gigabyte GA-945GCM-S2L to support LGA771 Xeon CPUs but there is a problem.
> When I want to flash microcodes I got this error:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cbrom195.exe V1.95 [12/14/07] (C)Phoenix Technologies 2001-2007
> Combine NCPUCODE.BIN file to 9gcms2l.bin...
> 9gcms2l.bin have not enough space for adding ROM. (Over 100110h bytes)
> 
> 
> !!! Combine NC_CPUCODE have some error.
> 
> I checked the BIOS file and:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cbrom195.exe V1.95 [12/14/07] (C)Phoenix Technologies 2001-2007
> 
> ********  9gcms2l.bin BIOS component ********
> 
> No. Item-Name         Original-Size   Compressed-Size Original-File-Name
> ================================================================================
> 0. System BIOS       400040h(4096.06K)100136h(1024.30K)
> 
> Total compress code space  = 100136h(1152.30K)
> Total compressed code size = 100136h(1024.30K)
> Remain compress code space = 00000h(0.00K)
> 
> ** Micro Code Information **
> Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID  |  Update ID  CPUID
> ------------------+--------------------+--------------------+-------------------
> 
> Somebody can help me?



The solution is to delete an obsolete socket 775 code (1 of the pentium 4 codes for example) and replace it with the xeon code. Just an FYI,that board's not likely to support quad core's.:thumb:


----------



## schuck6566

shhek0 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I can buy the following board pretty cheap- Jetway I35P-SG. Will it be able to run a x5460 without any issue? I am not even talking about OC, just at default. There isnt much info about the mobo. Looking at the specs I think that it should be able to handle the x5460..
> 
> Thank you in an advance!



You're probably going to have to add the microcodes for the xeon's to the bios,but other than that it seems likely to be all good.


----------



## shhek0

schuck6566 said:


> You're probably going to have to add the microcodes for the xeon's to the bios,but other than that it seems likely to be all good.


I was thinking of the same, but I had to confirm it. Thank you!


----------



## ZunaGuru

Anyone having a Modded Pegatron IPMEL-PRC 1.03 bios available ?


----------



## mkkillah

X5460 on a MSI P45 Neo3-FR 1.0 with windows 10. Is that possible? 

I can't get installation to work it would freeze or restart loop during installation, right at the windows logo after "Loading files...".

Is this something a microcode mod would fix?

Edit: I modded the bios 1A0. It has the updated microcode for CPU CPUID versions 1067A and 10676. !!Warning!! I removed 0671 (last 4 numbers shown here) to make it fit.
Original bios source: https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/P45_Neo3FR_PCB_1.0

I followed this for modding the bios: https://www.delidded.com/how-to-update-cpu-microcode-in-ami-bios/
Then I followed this youtube video to flash the bios using the .exe that was included in the official MSI bios download: 



 (except I didn't change the bios file to .bin) 
Then I created a MBR startup usb with 'Rufus' and in the bios I set the Sata raid mode to AHCI (Disabled the JMicron) and I made the usb the first startup disk. 

Windows 10 installation started up succesfully from here.


----------



## swx2525

*Помогите ПОЖАЛУЙСТА*

Здравствуйте, я прочитал и это всё трудно усваивается, помогите собрать подходящий микро код под материнскую плату Asus P5Q SE ID системной платы 64-1005-000001-00101111-071009-Eaglelake$A0985001_BIOS DATE: 07/10/09 14:51:47 VER: 08.00.14
Для процессора X5460 SLANP
Буду благодарен за помощь человеческим СПАСИБО!!!


----------



## suwarna

*cannot install win10 on xeon e5430*

Hi All. thanks to let me join this wonderful forum! currently am running Xeon e5430 mod lga775 using motherboard Gigabyte EP43-S3L. windows 7 64 bit installation smooth, however when want install win 10 using usb, stuck on windows logo and never moving at all. already try to solve in in 3 days but no luck 😞. i already update the latest (2015) microcode with ltest gigabyte bios, xeon was detected, win7 good, but still no luck with win10 installation 😞. already also load optimize default, virtualization and ne enable. still no luck. would really appreciate any help. thank you. 

brgds 
Suwarna


----------



## Death Dealer

suwarna said:


> *cannot install win10 on xeon e5430*
> 
> Hi All. thanks to let me join this wonderful forum! currently am running Xeon e5430 mod lga775 using motherboard Gigabyte EP43-S3L. windows 7 64 bit installation smooth, however when want install win 10 using usb, stuck on windows logo and never moving at all. already try to solve in in 3 days but no luck 😞. i already update the latest (2015) microcode with ltest gigabyte bios, xeon was detected, win7 good, but still no luck with win10 installation 😞. already also load optimize default, virtualization and ne enable. still no luck. would really appreciate any help. thank you.
> 
> brgds
> Suwarna


Download the creation tool and run the Update and not the Create a USB installation tool.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10 

You also probably need to enable UEFI or UEFI/Legacy in bios.


----------



## suwarna

Death Dealer said:


> Download the creation tool and run the Update and not the Create a USB installation tool.
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10
> 
> You also probably need to enable UEFI or UEFI/Legacy in bios.


Thank you, you mean to upgrade from Windows 7 ? i would like to do clean install instead, is it not possible ? furthermore, i dont think EP43-S3L support UEFI, only Legacy. I already create the usb installation using Rufus with Legacy support, but when boot from USB, stuck on Windows Logo.


----------



## suwarna

Death Dealer said:


> Download the creation tool and run the Update and not the Create a USB installation tool.
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10
> 
> You also probably need to enable UEFI or UEFI/Legacy in bios.


Thanks !!! tried your suggestion to workaround upgrade from Windows 7 and it works !!

you saved my day !

however, still curious why installation using boot usb not working ? any clue ?

Brgsd,
Suwarna


----------



## Death Dealer

suwarna said:


> Thanks !!! tried your suggestion to workaround upgrade from Windows 7 and it works !!
> 
> you saved my day !
> 
> however, still curious why installation using boot usb not working ? any clue ?
> 
> Brgsd,
> Suwarna


If it was a clean install of Windows 7 there is little garbage that it has to deal with, I've done a thousand Windows 10 installs and upgrades, and my experience is usually a lot different than what you hear about Formatting being better. It has been my experience that if the computer doesn't boot from USB it will need to do the Windows 7 to 10 upgrade. I also replace mechanical hard drives to SSD and use a Hard Drive bay with replicator, this can be done after or before the Windows 7 to 10 upgrade.

I don't work with Microsoft a lot in technical so I don't know why, but your equipment is likely to be come End of Life in the coming years when things like AES will be required or some instruction restriction. Use it till it dies! Most OEM junk that are of that age can't install Windows 10 and total losses.


----------



## adrianh78

Hello, hope its OK to post a reply to what is a fairly ancient thread..


I have got an old Gigabyte G41MT-S2PT (rev 1.0) that I hoped to pair with a E5450 using this guide.


For the BIOS part of it, I followed the instructions from the first page of the thread, but I don't have total confidence in what I created. Has anyone successful created and applied a modified BIOS for a G41MT-S2PT (rev 1.0)? I notice a rev 1.1 has been done on here..So close!


Part of my lack of confidence is that the latest BIOS for mine is a 41MTS2PT.F2 file, and not a BIN file....


----------



## Death Dealer

adrianh78 said:


> Hello, hope its OK to post a reply to what is a fairly ancient thread..
> 
> 
> I have got an old Gigabyte G41MT-S2PT (rev 1.0) that I hoped to pair with a E5450 using this guide.
> 
> 
> For the BIOS part of it, I followed the instructions from the first page of the thread, but I don't have total confidence in what I created. Has anyone successful created and applied a modified BIOS for a G41MT-S2PT (rev 1.0)? I notice a rev 1.1 has been done on here..So close!
> 
> 
> Part of my lack of confidence is that the latest BIOS for mine is a 41MTS2PT.F2 file, and not a BIN file....


Just update the BIOS from the manufacturers website, I think my board had all the microcode already when I found them dirt cheap years ago on Newegg. You will have mod the socket by removing the tabs for socket lga775 alignment (be carefull not to bend any pins!!!!) and to get the strip that links the 2 LGA contacts and you should be off to the races! Reply here if you run into issue.

My Gigabyte board was the G41MT-S2PT also never even needed a BIOS update for a E5410, I just found a X5470 at work that I plan to throw in eventually.


----------



## adrianh78

Death Dealer said:


> Just update the BIOS from the manufacturers website, I think my board had all the microcode already when I found them dirt cheap years ago on Newegg. You will have mod the socket by removing the tabs for socket lga775 alignment (be carefull not to bend any pins!!!!) and to get the strip that links the 2 LGA contacts and you should be off to the races! Reply here if you run into issue.
> 
> My Gigabyte board was the G41MT-S2PT also never even needed a BIOS update for a E5410, I just found a X5470 at work that I plan to throw in eventually.



Thanks for the reply I appreciate it.


The BIOS from the manufacturers website is a bit weird if you download it. On Linux, it opens like an archive with a 41MTS2PT.bin file inside, yet you cannot extract it. 



https://www.gigabyte.com/uk/Motherboard/GA-G41MT-S2PT-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios


I followed the instructions on Windows, and whilst I followed the instruction for a Award BIOS, the updated BIOS file is _exactly_ the same size as the original down to the last byte so I am not convinced.. And obviously the stakes are high - apply a corrupted BIOS - motherboard effectively destroyed..


What was the X5470 out of? A HP G5? I did think of the irony, tinkering with these chips. I think we were recycling this generation of server with these chips around 5 years ago... Such a cool mod though, some incredibly clever people out there to work this out back in the day!


----------



## Death Dealer

adrianh78 said:


> Thanks for the reply I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> The BIOS from the manufacturers website is a bit weird if you download it. On Linux, it opens like an archive with a 41MTS2PT.bin file inside, yet you cannot extract it.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/uk/Motherboard/GA-G41MT-S2PT-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios
> 
> 
> I followed the instructions on Windows, and whilst I followed the instruction for a Award BIOS, the updated BIOS file is _exactly_ the same size as the original down to the last byte so I am not convinced.. And obviously the stakes are high - apply a corrupted BIOS - motherboard effectively destroyed..
> 
> 
> What was the X5470 out of? A HP G5? I did think of the irony, tinkering with these chips. I think we were recycling this generation of server with these chips around 5 years ago... Such a cool mod though, some incredibly clever people out there to work this out back in the day!


It was actually out of a Dell Poweredge 2950 GenIII, it was bought a refurb so I can't say if it was an original CPU or replacement. I also scored 2 more x5450 LGA771 CPU's out of another Poweredge that was set for the electronic dumpster. I have an Old DFI Blood Iron I bought from a OCN member back when they were new and a Asus Striker II Formula that I want to try out. I had my Q6600 at 3.8ghz on water on the DFI back in the day.


----------



## paris13

Hello...i need some help.
I have HP microtower DX7500 . I am thinking to buy a Xeon E5430. Is it a good idea? I need a modded bios as well.
This Xeon is cheaper than Q9550/Q9650 thats why. speed is similar i guess


----------



## schuck6566

[email protected] while [email protected] Q9400 available several different sellers in us under $15 including shipping. No bios issues.  Just my opinion.


----------



## paris13

schuck6566 said:


> [email protected] while [email protected] Q9400 available several different sellers in us under $15 including shipping. No bios issues.  Just my opinion.











Product Specifications


quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




ark.intel.com












Product Specifications


quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




ark.intel.com





double cache from the Xeon. Its tempting. And lower price.
lower TDP can help in cooling.


----------



## unclem21

Hi,

and good morning.

Is it still possible to get a Bios patched ?

I have several Boards and not shure if there is a bios patched.

P5E-WS-PRO
P5K-MVM
P5E-VM DO


Thanks for any idea or reply

best regards
Markus


----------



## schuck6566

unclem21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> and good morning.
> 
> Is it still possible to get a Bios patched ?
> 
> I have several Boards and not shure if there is a bios patched.
> 
> P5E-WS-PRO
> P5K-MVM
> P5E-VM DO
> 
> 
> Thanks for any idea or reply
> 
> best regards
> Markus


Sent a message with a dropbox link for the folder containing the 3 modded bios.xeon codes added & 775 codes updated.


----------



## unclem21

Hi,
thanks schuck6566 for the files, I will test it in the next few days.


----------



## Mulsiphix

Hi everyone.

I'm new to this thread and had a question about my XFX 750i (MB-750I-72P9) motherboard. According to the Google document of compatible boards/chipsets on the first page, the 750i motherboards aren't listed. However, doing a quick page search of the last 20 pages of this thread shows a few mentions of 750i motherboard. People seem to be using them with 771 CPUs, though nobody states this crystal clearly.

Can anyone confirm if these boards are capable of running 771 CPU's? I have a precut E5450 SLBBM (E0) CPU I can use if they do. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Mulsiphix

I decided I am going to go ahead and try this on my XFX 750i, but XFX no longer offers BIOS downloads. Does anybody know where I might be able to find BIOS' for old motherboards?


----------



## putsmah

Mulsiphix said:


> I decided I am going to go ahead and try this on my XFX 750i, but XFX no longer offers BIOS downloads. Does anybody know where I might be able to find BIOS' for old motherboards?


You can go to EVGA and get one there or click this link





EVGA - Download Center


EVGA North America's #1 NVIDIA partner.




www.evga.com


----------



## Mulsiphix

putsmah said:


> You can go to EVGA and get one there or click this link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA - Download Center
> 
> 
> EVGA North America's #1 NVIDIA partner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.evga.com


This is safe to use on my XFX board? Was EVGA's 750i the same board as XFX or something?


----------



## putsmah

Im pretty sure those boards are the same


----------



## Mulsiphix

Is there anyway for me to know for certain? I worry I might brick my board if I try to flash it with the incorrect BIOS. I appreciate the help. This is just a one way sort of deal, so I want to be certain


----------



## putsmah

I cant provide you any proof that they are the same, if the layout and the chipsets are the same I don't see a reason whey you cant use the EVGA bios, you can always buy another bios chip on eBay for less that $20USD.


----------



## Mulsiphix

putsmah said:


> you can always buy another bios chip on eBay for less that $20USD.


I found this website which sells a chip for my board. However, it looks like the chip will require I solder it onto the board. Is there any way I can confirm this? I've seen pictures of other boards where you can supposedly just swap the chips out. That would certainly be convenient.

Also, I found a way to get a hold of the official BIOS file. XFX has a support FTP with the official BIOS release on it. So yay, no need for doubt on whether the BIOS will be compatible any longer.


----------



## schuck6566

Mulsiphix said:


> I found this website which sells a chip for my board. However, it looks like the chip will require I solder it onto the board. Is there any way I can confirm this? I've seen pictures of other boards where you can supposedly just swap the chips out. That would certainly be convenient.
> 
> Also, I found a way to get a hold of the official BIOS file. XFX has a support FTP with the official BIOS release on it. So yay, no need for doubt on whether the BIOS will be compatible any longer.


Here is bios ver 1.41 for the XFX 750i Modded for Xeon support and with updated versions of the other microcodes also where available. Use the included afudos installer to install the bios.(Un zipp the file,than the bios & afudos will be in the location you unzipped to.) 








XFX 750i Modded bios


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## Mulsiphix

schuck6566 said:


> Here is bios ver 1.41 for the XFX 750i Modded for Xeon support and with updated versions of the other microcodes also where available.


 Something came up and I hadn't gotten a chance to attempt to mod the BIOS myself yet. This is such a wonderful help to me. Thank you so very much schuck6566. You are a wonderful person and I am genuinely and sincerely thankful to you for this kindness 🥰


----------



## vincentm637

Hello, I have an acer g45t g43t-am3 motherboard and was looking to put a E5450 in it for a super budget gaming PC (using an Asus HD7770 2GB gpu). I was wondering if this board would post with the CPU and if I would need to flash a bios with extra instructions. Thank you for any help.


----------



## sancho_panza_35

Hi to all,
I'm new to this forum, but I would like to ask your help with my mod. I have these components:

Motherboard --> Asus IPIBL-LB (also called Benicia-GL8E);
CPU --> Intel Xeon 3GHz LGA771 E5472;
The stickers applied in the correct position.
I also checked all the specification, like TDP and various compatibility here LGA 771 to 775 Adapter (MOD) - Run faster Xeon CPUs in a Core 2 Quad motherboard and it's all fine. Hower, when I turn on the PC, the BIOS beeps three times fast, and a fourth time for a long time. If I insert the original CPU that came with the board (a Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200) it's fine and the system works as usual.

Can someone help me?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SmOgER

Does your CPU have pin mod sticker attached? 
Did you insert it in correct orientation? 

I just had a glance at compatible chips though 





Tested Chipsets - Google Drive







docs.google.com




your mobo has G33 and I don't see it listed there. It may very well be that it doesn't support it.


----------



## sancho_panza_35

SmOgER said:


> Does your CPU have pin mod sticker attached?
> Did you insert it in correct orientation?
> 
> I just had a glance at compatible chips though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tested Chipsets - Google Drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your mobo has G33 and I don't see it listed there. It may very well be that it doesn't support it.


Here is the CPU sticker, and looking at the instructions the sticker to me seems applied correctly:









And the table from where I picked the compatibility for my processor LGA 771 to 775 Adapter (MOD) - Run faster Xeon CPUs in a Core 2 Quad motherboard - Page 3 of 5 I know that it's not this site, but at the time I did never heard of it


----------



## SmOgER

I see. Did you flash modded bios? It says that it's needed for this board.


----------



## sancho_panza_35

SmOgER said:


> I see. Did you flash modded bios? It says that it's needed for this board.


Not yet, I thought that I had to flash it after booting up into the os and only if the cpu had some missing instructions. And also because I wasn't able to follow the guide exaclty, because some file were slightly different.


----------



## schuck6566

sancho_panza_35 said:


> Hi to all,
> I'm new to this forum, but I would like to ask your help with my mod. I have these components:
> 
> Motherboard --> Asus IPIBL-LB (also called Benicia-GL8E);
> CPU --> Intel Xeon 3GHz LGA771 E5472;
> The stickers applied in the correct position.
> I also checked all the specification, like TDP and various compatibility here LGA 771 to 775 Adapter (MOD) - Run faster Xeon CPUs in a Core 2 Quad motherboard and it's all fine. Hower, when I turn on the PC, the BIOS beeps three times fast, and a fourth time for a long time. If I insert the original CPU that came with the board (a Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200) it's fine and the system works as usual.
> 
> Can someone help me?
> 
> Thanks in advance


your motherboard has a rated FSB of 1333/1066/800 MHz while the CPU you're trying to use has an FSB of 1600MHz. This is an OEM board that's not exactly made to OC in the first place. When looking for support for these boards,look under the computer manf that sold them(in this case,HP) LGA 771 to 775 Adapter (MOD) - Run faster Xeon CPUs in a Core 2 Quad motherboard - Page 3 of 5 As you can see, I linked the same thing you did, BUT the CPU compatibility is NOT fine because of the 1600MHz FSB. Try an e 5450 if you want. Also, HERE'S an HP bios for that board already moddified with the xeon microcodes added in case that's what your board is. XEON Microcodes added to Socket 775 bios


----------



## SmOgER

Old days old days... You are right. I just remembered those 1600FSB CPUs from back when I was rocking LGA775. They looked good on paper for untrained eye but had compatibility issues on some boards and didn't OC well at all.


----------



## jurion.david

Bour , je cherche les microcodes lga771 lga775 pour Gigabyte GA-G41MT-S2PT afin d'installer un intel xéon x5460.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Retrorockit

I put up an image at LGA775 club that might be of interest since LGA771 is the same in that area. Just move the notches in the CPU to match. It shows the layout of the VID pins and gounds for VID tape modding.


https://www.overclock.net/cdn-cgi/image/format=auto,onerror=redirect,width=1920,height=1920,fit=scale-down/https://www.overclock.net/attachments/1641763788316-png.2541989/


----------



## antnythr

-


----------



## HMBR

nvm I think it was a bad mmtool version..
eidt; so it looks less random, I was trying to add the microcodes to an ami bios, but was using a newer mmtool, not the 3.22 for the mod, and because of that it would have issues with the bios and switch to vendor AMD, using 3.22 it works just fine...

I'm doing that to add proper support to an asrock g31m-vs which has been running an l5408 for a couple of years ok (with the default lga775 only 0167A mc), but now that I need to enable VT support I think I need the proper microcode;

I did the same to an asrock g31m-vs2 a couple of years back, it was the same thing, it only had the default MC for lga 775 and it worked fine BUT, when using sleep it would no longer support all features after waking up (like sse4.1), a full reboot showed all features again, after adding hte 771 MC it worked perfectly even after sleep...

by the way the dellided website no longer seems to work, I had to use waybackmachine to look at it again...

are the 2015 microcodes the latest?


----------



## schuck6566

HMBR said:


> nvm I think it was a bad mmtool version..
> eidt; so it looks less random, I was trying to add the microcodes to an ami bios, but was using a newer mmtool, not the 3.22 for the mod, and because of that it would have issues with the bios and switch to vendor AMD, using 3.22 it works just fine...
> 
> I'm doing that to add proper support to an asrock g31m-vs which has been running an l5408 for a couple of years ok (with the default lga775 only 0167A mc), but now that I need to enable VT support I think I need the proper microcode;
> 
> I did the same to an asrock g31m-vs2 a couple of years back, it was the same thing, it only had the default MC for lga 775 and it worked fine BUT, when using sleep it would no longer support all features after waking up (like sse4.1), a full reboot showed all features again, after adding hte 771 MC it worked perfectly even after sleep...
> 
> by the way the dellided website no longer seems to work, I had to use waybackmachine to look at it again...
> 
> are the 2015 microcodes the latest?


Yeah,I saw the delidded site was down, The 2015 codes are the latest I had. You may be able to find later ones from intel sites. They should some combined. I've heard others having similar issues with waking from sleep not having all features.Most just disabled sleep.


----------



## ouarlux

hello, i'm looking for a bios to update my motherboard ACER EG43M i would like to update intel E5700 to xeon
motherboard ACER
model EG43M
Bus spec PCI 1.0
chipset INTEL G43/G45 rev 03
southbridge INTEL 82801JR (ICH10R) rev 00
LPCIO ITE IT8720

BIOS BRAND American Megatrands Inc
BIOS VERSION P01-B0
DATE 06/01/2010


----------



## agentx007

This website has BIOS for your MB moded for LGA 771 : LINK (just use Ctrl + F function and type your MB model)
^BUT I did not used BIOS'es from this website, I'm just pointing to source that may have what you want.


----------



## ouarlux

agentx007 said:


> Ce site a un BIOS pour votre MB modifié pour LGA 771 : LINK (utilisez simplement la fonction Ctrl + F et tapez votre modèle MB)
> ^MAIS je n’ai pas utilisé les BIOS de ce site, je pointe juste vers une source qui peut avoir ce que vous voulez.
> [/CITATION]
> thx, ok, is this a secure website ? someone already use somethink on it ?


----------

